# PAL after Recurrent Losses - come join us!



## heart tree

Hi all. I thought we needed a place for women who are PAL after recurrent losses (PARL). I'm pregnant for my 5th time after 4 losses and am hopeful this one will stick. I just saw a heartbeat today, so am feeling cautiously optimistic enough to start a thread in here. Usually I just hide out in the Recurrent Miscarriage Thread. Please join us if you've had 2 or more recurrent losses. (Technically recurrent means 3 or more, but after a lot of debate on the RMC thread, most of us agree 2 is enough to join the club.) Let's turn these losses into our forever babies!

** If you want to be added to the front page, please PM me. People are added after a hb is detected.

*** Once you graduate from this thread, please join us on the MARL thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us.html


*Teams*

Abi 2012 - :blue: - Noah born December 18, 2012 :baby:
AmbiguousHope - :blue: - Calvin Robert born August 14, 2013 :baby:
Bumpyplease - :blue: - Alfie born September 7, 2012 :baby:
Cazi77 - :pink: - Freya born October 3, 2012 :baby:
Cgav1424 - :pink: - Annabel Claudine born May 1, 2013 :baby:
Croydongirl - :blue: - Levi Rhys born August 11, 2012 :baby:
dancareoi - :pink: - Caitlin Erin born September 3, 2013 :baby:
Daviess3 - :pink: - Lexi Jayne born August 6, 2012 :baby:
Debzie - :pink: - Isla Jessica born February 8, 2013 :baby:
dextersmum - :pink: - Lexi Beth born May 3, 2013 :baby:
duckytwins - :blue: - Christian Jacob born December 11, 2012 :baby:
emz1987 - :pink:
Embo78 - :blue: - Maximilian Peter Ellis born August 13, 2012 :baby:
Filipenko32 - :pink: - Lexi Jasmine born January 8, 2013 :baby:
Fitzy79 - :pink: - Ellie Ann born February 21, 2013 :baby:
FloridaGirl21 - :blue: & :blue: - Colton & Landon born August 20, 2012 :baby: :baby:
Giggles1070 - :blue: & :pink: - Joshuel & Isabel born March 13, 2013 :baby: :baby:
Heart tree - :pink: - Delilah Vida born June 24, 2012 :baby:
Hollybush75 - :pink: - Rebecca Grace born March 19, 2013 :baby:
Hopeful23456 - :pink: & :blue: - Ava & Dylan born June 19, 2012 :baby: :baby:
Jenny25 - :blue: - Kieran John born August 24, 2012 :baby:
jessytlc - :yellow:
Justkeeptryin - :pink: - Emelia born November 10, 2012 :baby:
justwaiting - :blue: - Owen Thomas born July 28, 2012 :baby:
KatM - :blue: - Grey born December 11, 2012 :baby:
LeeC - :blue: - Morgan Mark-John born April 29, 2013 :baby:
lexi374 - :pink:
LilSluz - :pink: - Maia Deborah born July 26, 2013 :baby:
Madrid98 - :pink: - Zeynab Maria born February 16, 2013 :baby:
Melfy77 - :pink: - Zoe born January 28, 2013 :baby:
MightyMom - :blue: - Colton Jacob born May 6, 2013 :baby:
MissMaternal - :blue: - Oliver Charlie born August 10, 2013 :baby:
mommaandbaby - :blue: - Dalton Alexander born July 23, 2013 :baby:
Mom2mmcjg - :pink: - Gloriana born October 31, 2012 :baby:
Mon_n_jon - :pink: - Alyssa Rose born May 12, 2012 :baby:
Mrskg - :pink: - Kody born February 18, 2013 :baby:
Mrs Miggins - :blue: - Louis born January 3, 2012 :baby:
nats77 - :yellow:
Neversaynever - :blue: - Louis born August 9, 2012 :baby:
Padbrat - :blue: - Leo born April 19, 2013 :baby:
petitpas - :blue: - Julian born May 24, 2012 :baby:
Pink80 - :blue: - Zachary born December 4, 2012 :baby:
Puppycat - :blue: - Samuel Gethin born August 9, 2012 :baby:
Raptasaur - :blue: - Lucas Benedict born June 3, 2013 :baby:
Sara1 - :pink: - Eva born November 13, 2012 :baby:
Scarolinarn04 - :pink: - Kailyn Marie born August 15, 2013 :baby:
Sparkly - :pink: & :pink: - Amelie Elizabeth Hope & Scarlett Mary Grace born July 15, 2013 :baby: :baby:
Sticky_wishes - :blue: - Cooper Angus born January 9, 2013 :baby:
Taurus8484 - :blue: - Jaxon Dylan born May 25, 2013 :baby:
Tracie87 - :pink: - Isabella Grace born December 19, 2011 :baby:
ttcLou25 - :blue: - Ethan born March 21, 2012 :baby:
Tuckie27 - :pink: - Baylyn Rose born November 28, 2012 :baby:
3xscharmer - :blue: - Zane :angel: September 10, 2012 @ 17 weeks :cry:
3xscharmer - :blue: & :blue: & :blue: - Grimm & Holland & Liam born October 10, 2013 :baby: :baby: :baby:
Vietmamsie - :pink: - Lucy born April 5, 2014 :baby:
Wookie130 - :pink: - Hannah Elizabeth born March 12, 2013 :baby:
Zebra2023 - :pink: - Caitlyn born September 4, 2013 :baby:


----------



## Embo78

Great idea heart :)


----------



## heart tree

Embo isn't it super late for you? Shouldn't you be in bed preggo lady? Glad you joined.


----------



## Embo78

Yep it's way past my bed time!! I'm on my way up now. Been in a bit of a state convincing myself it's all over for me because I've had no symptoms all day! So much so I'm high as a kite!! Just drinking some hot chocolate to calm my nerves and hopefully my tummy!


----------



## heart tree

My symptoms come and go, they did especially at 5 weeks. Try not to stress out too much. Easier said than done, I know! My MS just really started yesterday and today. 

Sweet dreams. xoxo


----------



## Embo78

Thanks sweetie. Everything I've read seems to say symptoms can definitely come and go!

Nighty night xx


----------



## Round2

Yay, love this thread. PAL after multiple losses is such a scary thing. It's a good idea to have a place for us all to vent.

So this is my 5th pregnancy. I had a beautiful DD 5 years ago and have had 3 mc's since. I've had 4 u/s this pregnancy and so far so good. My doc tells me I can relax now, but I really don't feel comfortable yet.


----------



## heart tree

Yay Rounders! Relaxing is almost impossible in my opinion, no matter what the doctors say. But you have had some great scans recently. I'm so happy for you. What kind of symptoms do you have?


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree - oh my goodness. I was thinking about you and how I hadn't seen you in such a while. Kept looking for that great pic of you looking out at the water and wondering how things were treating you.

A big hug and congratulations! So happy to see you expecting! Wishing you nothing but happiness, a H&H journey and a beautiful forever baby.

I know all too well how you are feeling. This is my fourth pregnancy and I am trying my best to stay positive and dreaming about this LO in my arms.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- how do I add a ticker? It tells me my sig can't be over 6 lines long - do I have to just erase all the words on it? Thank for starting this thread


----------



## heart tree

Tititimes2 said:


> heart tree - oh my goodness. I was thinking about you and how I hadn't seen you in such a while. Kept looking for that great pic of you looking out at the water and wondering how things were treating you.
> 
> A big hug and congratulations! So happy to see you expecting! Wishing you nothing but happiness, a H&H journey and a beautiful forever baby.
> 
> I know all too well how you are feeling. This is my fourth pregnancy and I am trying my best to stay positive and dreaming about this LO in my arms.

Hi honey, I've been secretly stalking you. I saw your announcement on the 35+ thread and then checked your journal and saw your good news from yesterday. I'm so happy for you too! I hope you keep posting here. We're a special group and need to stick together.

I took a long break from the site a while ago after my 3rd loss. Then in July I got pregnant again and ended up having an ectopic and lost my right tube. I came back to the site after that because we decided to try IUI and I needed support from my girls. Well, it worked the first time, so here I am. When is your next scan?


----------



## heart tree

hopeful23456 said:


> Heart- how do I add a ticker? It tells me my sig can't be over 6 lines long - do I have to just erase all the words on it? Thank for starting this thread

Yay, Hopeful, good to see you here twin mamma! Gosh, I'm in a good mood tonight. Guess seeing a hb will do that to a girl. :cloud9:

Yes, you are going to have to erase some things, or not have as many spaces in between the things you have. It's kind of a pain.


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Yay Rounders! Relaxing is almost impossible in my opinion, no matter what the doctors say. But you have had some great scans recently. I'm so happy for you. What kind of symptoms do you have?

TBH, my symptoms this pregnancy have not been that plentiful. I had some MS around 7 weeks, it comes and goes still. But not as bad as my last few pregnancies. My boobs hurt alot in the begining, but hardly at all now. 

Wow, I just noticed you are only 6 weeks and you saw a heartbeat. That's amazing! So many people don't see a heartbeat this early. I think that's a really good sign.


----------



## heart tree

Round, you just brought tears to my eyes. That's what my doctor said too. That it was so early to see a hb and it was a good strong one too - 113bpm. I'm really excited.

Yeah, my boobs have really hurt. Last night I thought I was going to cry when I took my bra off. I've had some MS that mainly started a couple days ago. It's pretty consistent. I'm starving, then I eat, then I feel awful for hours. Then I get starving again, and the cycle continues. I'll take it though. 

When is your next scan?


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart , I think we can believe in miracles now, possibly?


----------



## heart tree

Look at you with your little twin ticker! So cute!

Yes, I stand corrected. I think a little miracle did happen in my life today. 

What symptoms are you feeling Hopeful? I didn't want to ask on the RMC thread.


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
its really a good thread for ladies like me always feel in stresss.i am new here.ive had 6 recurrent losses.no successful pregnacy.ttc from last 7 months no succcess yet.i really want a baby but scared from miscarrige.


----------



## heart tree

Hi mohini, I've seen you on the recurrent miscarriage thread. Are you pregnant now? This thread is specifically for women who are currently pregnant after recurrent losses. If you are pregnant again, then congrats and welcome. If you aren't, I think the RMC thread is better for you until you get your next BFP. Then we'd love to have you here!


----------



## essie0828

Hey girls :)

First off, Congrats to everyone here :hugs: Hoping that I can join you lovely ladies. I am quite a bit farther along but im still very nervous. I have had two mmc's before catching with this lil girl, one at 16w and one at 6w. I still remember the rollercoaster ride of emotions during the first trimester and I totally feel for you gals. Its the most scary time. So scary that I didnt even tell anyone I was preganant till about 20 weeks, then I just told my mom. I have just told the ppl I work with and some friends in the past few weeks. I have actively hidden being pregnant out of fear of having to explain another loss. Mc's have a way of warping ya I guess. I wish everyone here a happy and healthy pregnancy and hopefully some reassurance that it does get a bit easier. Goodluck ladies. Looking forward to checking on you through the weeks :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks Essie and wishing you the best, you don't have too long to go.

Heart- you know what's crazy is yesterday at my scan the NP saw a 3rd sac, empty. She said she saw that one first and didn't say anything as she didn't want to scare me before finding the 2 little ones. She said my body would just absorb it. But my first scan on tues didn't show that sac and she looked all over so who knows.

Was Tim at your appt?

I am tired, hungry, pulling feelings, little cramps every once in a while, skin breaking out. I get so hungry and eat so fast that I don't feel good after as I get too full. I'm eating more sweets than I ever have. Which isn't a lot but something every day.
I gained 2 lbs but am wearing a belly band as I don't like my jeans button to be tight but I think the band is tight too. I like loose fitting jeans. I'm still nervous after that prog suppos made my cervix bleed. I'm getting weird little muscle spasm in my way lower right side now, to the right of my pubic bone I guess? Anything freaks me out.
Boobs are sore, really sore in the morning when I first get up then they get better.

You think it all sounds normal? I also get out of breath really easy.


----------



## Aunie

Hello everyone, i want to give you my congratulations and condolences. I've had two early mc's and most recently a missed mc at 17 weeks. I actually have a pretty good feeling about this pregnancy, I'm not nearly as panicked as i thought i'd be. I have high hopes for all of us!


----------



## daviess3

Great idea heart! Love it! Theres been few times I felt funny but I didn't want to move an curse myself! But here we all fit!! An i defo think ur stepdad is right!! Xx

Hopeful wow u had a 3rd bean? But empty? Did yu say there all sep sacs? So pleased for ur 2 lil beans xx


----------



## heart tree

Essie, pleased to meet you and wow to the fact that you hid this pregnancy for so long! Even from your mother? I'm in awe. Your bump must have been tiny. So glad to see how far you've come. 

Aunie, nice to meet you too. I'm thrilled to hear how relaxed you are feeling. All of my losses were early. The longest I ever made it was 10 weeks. I imagine a second tri loss is very traumatic. Were they able to discover why that happened? I'm so glad you found us here. 

Hopeful, your symptoms sound perfect. I keep gettig anxious about every little thing too. I just went to dinner and was able to eat my food. I started to panic because I didn't feel sick afterwards. Then I felt some mild cramps and panicked some more. I tried to casually brush my arm against my boob to make sure it still hurt. It did. And when I got home, the nausea kicked in and the cramps stopped. Oh boy, this is going to be one long rollercoaster ride! Buckle up and hang on tight girls!!


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Davies! What are you doing up? It must be so late for you! 

Oh I can't believe I forgot to comment on the 3 sac business! Hopeful, if you ended up with triplets you might have had to give one to one of the RMC girls! Good thing there are "only" 2 in there. That's incredible.


----------



## daviess3

Morning heart I needed a wee!! Then hubby thought his luck was in lol! So I looked after him! Haha now I have tea in bed!! Ever since I found out I have woken up early had nap in the day to! It's 6am here!! Wow triplets my work friends is a triplet!! Hard work lol but lovely all the same! Hopeful Re they still checking ur h g levels. Xx


----------



## heart tree

I wake up early too Davies. Your husband is luckier than mine is going to be! It's only 10pm for me right now. Just finished dinner and getting ready to go to bed. My husband is having some cocktails and playing his bass guitar. He had to play something, since he can't play me!


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls :)

How are we today?

DH got in at 45 mins past midnight last night, naughty boy! I couldn't sleep until he got home and i came to bed at 9.30!

Having a lot of pulling pain bottom left of tummy and wondering if that's where Poppy has snuggled. I guess i'll find out on Tuesday.


----------



## daviess3

Puppy I had the odd pulling pain to along with period type an somersaults!! Lol! X


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun :) i'm hoping for a lot of good news in here next week with scans


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls! Heart sooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not having a scan until after Christmas and I'm not having hcg levels taken either! This is just Dr S's protocol. I'm quite happy with that.


----------



## daviess3

Pleased ur happy fili, puppy I hope it's good news for all us now to! Think we deserve it!! X


----------



## filipenko32

LOVE your ticker hopeful!!! :happydance: :happydance: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Embo78

Wow! So many pages since last night :)

Love the ticker hopeful I'm still in shock TWINS!! 

Davies my OH is desperate to dtd but I've explained how it freaks me so he asked me to ahem pleasure him but the thought of it makes me wanna :sick: I really feel for him tho!

Pups I'm exactly the same! Can't sleep til everyone's in the house! Can't imagine what I'll be like when my three are old enough to go out drinking! It won't be long though. Ella's 16 next year :/

Hello to all the new ladies and hi to the ladies from the RMT :)

Afm I've woken up in a much better mood today. I'm feeling really icky and greasy!! Slight nausea, slightly sore boobs. Boobs are mahoosive too!! They were big before but they're outta control now!! 
Although I had symptoms with all three of my angels I'm comforted by these symptoms :)


----------



## puppycat

I am comforted by how crap i feel! Here's mine:

Crampy, gassy tum
Hungry but sicky too
Very thirsty all the time
Snotty nose
Woolly head and slightly dizzy

It's got to be a good sign right?


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree- Had no idea you were stalking me but so glad to be in the best company! I love that you started this thread. It feels like the right fit for me. I think we all really understand each other and what we are going through being PAL. It is a very different kind of experience for us. So thanks for that.

Sorry to hear about the etopic and losing your tube. That had to be scary. It is wonderful that you got pregnant the first time with IUI. 
I was ready to move on to IVF with PGD at the end of this month but here we are. I am hoping this is our natural miracle.

So great that you got to see the HB! That is one milestone that just gives you SUCH a sigh of relief. I am so hoping to see something on Monday, my next scan. Actually at both my scans. I am being monitored by my RE and seeing my OB at the same time. Since this was a surprise for us I started talking to my OB early before the BFP b/c my high blood pressure shot up and with all the other symptoms, I just knew it. So we've been talking and adjusting my meds and I saw him for the first time last week. And my RE's office has been doing blood tests to check beta, progesterone, my thyroid levels and estrogen early in the AM and I have been able to get the results by noon so I've been going to them too to get that done. So Monday, more blood tests and I think 2 scans. I am not complaining!

How's the symptoms today?

puppy - symptoms sound promising!

hopeful - love the ticker too! Yay for being doubly (triply?) blessed! I am using the progesterone suppositories. Haven't had bleeding or any pain, but maybe your cervix is just really sensitive or you pushed the plunger up a little too high? I remember having something similar last time I was PG but it was after sex with DH. It eventually stopped. I think it is normal if you pushed up against the cervix. How are you feeling today? When do you go for your next appt?

round2 - 10 weeks plus - you are on your way! 

essie- congrats on being at 27 weeks! That is so great. I totally understand not telling anyone. We aren't really telling anyone either. VERY few people know. Had to tell my Mom b/c she works at my RE's office and she is going to see me and is friendly with my RE. But asked her NOT to tell my Dad because he is very emotional and I can't have him giving me the sad, my poor daughter looks. I know he means well and I love him, but can't take that right now. And we both told our best friends and my sister since they've been with us since the start on this rollercoaster.

AFM- sorry I missed all the posts last night. I literally passed out - I was so exhausted. I've been waking up 4 times a night to pee but seem to pass back out again - thank goodness. At least I am getting some sleep and the worries aren't keeping me up. My boob soreness is getting a little worse. I have to go and find my PG stuff from last time that is packed away and get the few bras I bought. My everyday bras were digging into me all week! Can't do that for another day. I notice my BB soreness is worse at night and in the morning, then it calms down. The nausea is increasing too but DH went out and bought me two things of the Preggie Pop drops and sucking on them has kept me from going into full on MS. I keep panicking at work thinking I'm not going to make it to the bathroom and trying to walk calmly so no one thinks anything is up but luckily those moments have passed. 

Lots to do this weekend but not sure how much I'll get done. I am achey all over and short of breath too, hopeful - and so far, I think I'm only carrying one LO! Have great day ladies!


----------



## Tititimes2

Embo78 said:


> Wow! So many pages since last night :)
> 
> Davies my OH is desperate to dtd but I've explained how it freaks me so he asked me to ahem pleasure him but the thought of it makes me wanna :sick: I really feel for him tho!

OMG, Embo - I am so there with you! We have DTD one time only and now I don't want to take any chances. :nope: But I will have to ahem pleasure him too this weekend, poor guy. I know he is nipping at the bud to get going! lolol I tell you, our OHs really do go through quite a bit too. I keep trying to remember that through all my own crazy feelings! :dohh:


----------



## Aunie

Good morning ladies!

Heart-We had genetic testing done on the baby and found out it had triploidy (69xxy). Triploidy is the cause of 50-60% of all early mc's, they don't really know why my little bean got so far, it was a hardy little thing i guess. Yes, it was really difficult in a lot of ways but we lived through it and here we are :) 

I had spotting around 6 weeks so dh and i took a 2 week rest from :sex:
Now i feel like we do it more than before i got my bfp lol! I figure if everything is as it should be and i have a healthy bean in there then a little sex won't hurt. I don't blame anyone for being scared though, with my last pregnancy we didn't have sex for 3 months straight because we were so scared.

Has anyone else had testing to see why they habitually miscarry?


----------



## hopeful23456

Morning girls! 

The 3rd sac made me nervous but it was definitely empty and it is 3 separate sacs. I have an u/s pic of the twins (8 pics, lol) i don't have any more betas. My last one was 18dpiui at 1500 and only had 3. My arms are nice and healed. 
Thanks for the kudos on the siggy, I never ever thought I would get to have a ticker!
I get up at 6am as my jack russels wake me up. Wish they would let me sleep but they are precious. 

Aunie- welcome and glad to hear you feel good about this one! 

Hi puppy- I get those pulls too and I'm scared when I get them and scared when they go away ;)

Fili- I really think your treatment is going to work, I've read so many good things about intralipids. Thats a lot of patience for no betas or early scans

Embo- I feel the same way about doing any dtd things, poor dh...I feel the worst when I first get up but it isn't bad, just bbs are the most sore and feel a little dizzy. 

Tititimes- I researched ivf with pgd too as a next step. I don't use a plunger with suppos, just finger but I did push it in too far as I felt like it was falling out. Now I lay down the whole time and barely put it in and it's been fine, thank god. My next appt is a scan on fri. 

Heart- I am again, so happy for you. Know what's strange? I have huge feelings that you are having a girl and I usually don't have strong feelings like that. So that's my early prediction :)

Afm: I'm nervous, most of the time. That prog supp bleed just really did me in. I have the very faintest tiny touch of brown sometimes when I wipe and I know it's just leftover stuff but still. They said even spotting is very common with twins too. She reassured me the fetuses (is that his you say it) were nowhere close to where that blood came from the cervix and my cervix was long and closed up tight. Took her a bit to find my cervix, "are you tipped"? she said... Lol...She also said I need to find a way to help with my anxiety. She has 5 kids and she said it never stops. She still thinks that if she hasn't heard from her kids that it's bad news and it rarely ever is (she's in her 50s, a nurse practitioner at re office). So she said to find a way to deal with it now as it never goes away. She is right...


----------



## puppycat

hopeful23456 said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> The 3rd sac made me nervous but it was definitely empty and it is 3 separate sacs. I have an u/s pic of the twins (8 pics, lol)

Come on then, show us ya pics ;)


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi aunie, we posted at the same time! I've had rpl testing done, only thing was very slightly elevated igm and almost lower than normal protein S. but those bloods were not too long after a mc so don't know if that affected them as I've heard it can. My nk cells are in normal range but normal range on the tests at the labs can mean a lot of things. Lab says normal is up to 25%, I've read 25% is "normal" for a cancer patient. Mine was 11% and some clinics treat it at 12%. 
In any case, I'm on prednisone (steroid) and lovenox nowadays empiricle treatments. Seems to be working. I had low vit d3 too. Luckily my re treats with pred and lov when they can't find anything conclusive that's wrong. My re is also obgyn so she is with me for the long haul. Oh, and I did have a big uterine septum removed nov 2010 but had 2 mc before and 2 mc after removal. My re did tht surgery too. She knows me inside and out. Strange thing is that she never had kids. She jokes and says its because she sees how much all if us have to go through but I have no clue why.
Shes brilliant and has been voted patient favorite in the twin cities. My coworker went to her with her kids so I went to her with preg number 2 and then mc. I didn't know what rpl or re were at the time as I thought she was just Obgyn. I was so lucky to have went there. 
How about you?


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh! Puppy, I don't know how to post pics! Heart did them last time. Can I just copy and paste?


----------



## puppycat

I think you go advanced then click the paperclip and find it on your computer
(if you have it on your pc?)


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful i copy and paste!!! I upload pic to photobucket then click on the bit that says share!!! xx


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful you're bound to still feel a bit shaken up by what happened :hugs: but it's all going to be perfect now I just know it x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yay and so happy for you heart ! Like to join the thread


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi 9b - are your lines getting darker? When do you go in for beta? So exciting! You are due on my moms bday

I'm on my iPhone, when I get to a computer I'll try and upload pic


----------



## daviess3

hopeful you can get photobucket app on ur iphone thats how i did mine hun, hope u feel ok today chick im so scared for my scan wed!!!
Im on days off now until new years eve!! But I got a call today an asked to go in for day off payments an extra |£125 a day on top of my normal money flight pay an commision!! To go to mexico back on tuesday so would of been worth about £850!!! In januarys pay which would of come in handy im sure!! But I said no as I was worried i would miss my appointment wednesday if i got delayed or if something happened its long flight times there an if something happened i would obviously blame myself!! So could do with the money though!! My car has a gear box problem which is going to be |£1000 to fix great!!!! 
Xx


----------



## heart tree

How&#8217;s everyone doing today?

Fili, 9 and Puppy, welcome! 9 do you have any new tests to show us? 

Puppy I think you have the next scan. I think the pulling on the left side is normal. Could be a corpus luteum cyst, which is totally normal. 

Fili, in some ways, it is good to not have scans and betas. It is soooo stressful. Can&#8217;t wait for your first one though. How far along will you be when you do get yours?

Embo, glad you&#8217;re in a better mood and have all those great symptoms! 

Titi, I&#8217;m so glad you are being so well looked after. Oh, looks like you are our next scan actually! Just peeked in your journal and saw your last beta was 12/8 and was 954. By Monday, they may be somewhere around 4000. They may still only see the gestational sac at your scan which is totally normal. My levels were 11,574 and they didn&#8217;t see a yolk sac, but 3 days later we had a heartbeat. Hopefully you&#8217;ll see the yolk sac too though!

Aunie, thanks for sharing about your LO. I know another woman who lost at 10 weeks to Triploidy. They didn&#8217;t do any tests on any of mine and I&#8217;m quite upset about it. I&#8217;m hoping we won&#8217;t have to test this one because it will be my forever baby. I have had the entire panel of RMC tests though. All the bloods, hysteroscopies, HSGs, saline sonograms and an MRI. The only thing they can come up with is that I have adenomyosis, which is basically endometriosis that gets trapped inside the uterine wall. They think my beans might be implanting in that part of my uterus and aren&#8217;t getting enough blood flow to sustain them. There is no treatment for adenomyosis. Actually the best thing for it is to be pregnant because it deactivates the hormones that feed it. 

Hopeful, do separate sacs mean fraternal twins? I feel you about feeling nervous all the time. The spotting I had freaked me out. I only wish mine were from my cervix. Knowing there is blood in my uterus next to the sac makes me very uncomfortable. That&#8217;s how I lost my first baby. Did your doctor have any suggestions about dealing with your anxiety? I haven&#8217;t come up with a solution yet. 

Davies, I don&#8217;t blame you for not taking the job. I wouldn&#8217;t either. No need to miss your scan and no need to stress yourself out. Money will come and go, but a pregnancy is precious.

Not much to report on my end. Trying not to google too much about blood in the uterus. I&#8217;m on edge enough as it is. Oh and no sex for me right now. My poor husband. He really wants some &#8220;attention.&#8221; My MS is bad today, so maybe I&#8217;ll give him a little.

Ok, here&#8217;s what I have so far for scans. Let me know if I missed anyone.

Titi &#8211; Monday
Puppy &#8211; Tuesday
Davies &#8211; Wednesday
Embo and Heart &#8211; Thursday
Hopeful &#8211; Friday

Wow, we have a full week of scans!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart i'll be 6-7 weeks probably, well I haven't even worked this out! So i'll be 4 weeks on Monday 12th so 14 days after that goes to the 26th (oooh I can add up). So in January I would think! Happy new year to me...hopefully!! Lines are getting darker! They're still not dark though, just a bit darker than faint and i'm 12dpo today.


----------



## heart tree

My lines weren't as dark as the control until 16dpo I think. Glad they are still getting darker! The fact that you saw lines so early is a really good sign. I've read that early implanters have a better chance.

Ok, we'll have to wait a while for your scan. Roll on 2012!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, any test lines for us to ogle?


----------



## Embo78

Fili I didn't realise you got your bfp. Congrats sweetie :) I agree heart, I need pics to obsess over!!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks heart how u doing? I feel pg today sore bbs can't lay on my belly! Heartburn nausea like u wouldn't believe!


----------



## Embo78

Davies I had terrible heartburn last night! I didn't realise I'd get it so early. Any symptom is welcomed though!!


----------



## Aunie

Congrats on you ladies that are getting more symptoms. I prayed i'd have ms with this pregnancy because i've always heard the sicker you are the healthier the baby. My prayers were answered and even though it sucks, i wouldn't have it any other way :) I'm mostly sick in the evenings which i'm glad for so it doesn't affect my work. I also get heartburn pretty bad which was my only symptom until about 6 weeks. I think i actually look pregnant already, i think my uterus was already stretched from my last pregnancy as i was 18 weeks and got pregnant again 6 weeks later.

Hopeful-It sounds like you've been through a lot, I'm so glad you were blessed with twins! You're gonna have so much fun with them and you deserve the double dose of love!


----------



## heart tree

My nausea has seemed to disappear today. I know it can come and go, but I would much rather it stayed! Boobs still hurt though. Mine hurt most at night. I can't sleep on my stomach anymore because they hurt so much! 

Fili and 9 we need to ogle tests. Hopeful, we need to ogle sacs.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Just wanted to say I'm now officially stalking here, and looking forward to the day I get to join you!! We're on a ttc break right now and it's killing me, but we're starting IVF in late January so hopefully I'll be here soon enough.... I "know" most of you from stalking the rmc thread (which I read daily but rarely ever post in, don't know why) and I'm so excited for all the sudden BFPs over there! 

Alright, back into the shadows of lurkdom I go....


----------



## Aunie

Heart-I'm glad your tests came back fine, i don't really know anything about endometriosis. Can they tell if your little bean planted itself in the healthy part of your uterus?


----------



## Aunie

Heart- My nausea disappeared for two days and i freaked a little and went to my gyno. She did a u/s and everything was A ok. I warned her i might be a paranoid mess when i got preggo again and she said i could come in whenever i wanted to ease my mind and i'm taking her up on that!
Symptoms come and go i guess best thing to do is relax and enjoy the reprieve, easier said then done when your in our shoes though right? :/


----------



## daviess3

How funny all of us r same my symptoms r much worse at night!! I get nausea heartburn an can't lay on belly as bbs hurt an tummy feels like I'm squashing sumthing!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful where's that scan pic,? X


----------



## heart tree

HA I'm holding my breath until you join us here. You will be a welcome addition! You are so fertile even with some of the sperm issues, I have no doubt that IVF is going to work for you. 

Aunie, you have a great doctor! I think all docs should treat women with recurrent losses with kid gloves. In fact I think we should be given our own ultrasound machines after 3 losses so we can check daily!

I don't think they can see where my bean attached in relation to the adenomyosis. They never saw it on ultrasound. I was diagnosed with it after I had an MRI. Basically when you have your period, the endometrium (uterine lining) sheds. For women with endometriosis, some of the lining gets stuck and builds up on the outside of the uterus. In severe cases it can spread to other organs. It can cause very painful periods, sex and infertility. But they can do surgery to remove it. Mine is the same, except that it gets trapped in the uterine wall. This means they can't so surgery because it could compromise the uterus and make it to weak. Luckily mine has never caused painful periods or sex. I have read that over time it will get worse and many women end up having a hysterectomy. I'm hoping I hit menopause before mine gets too bad. Once the hormones stop feeding it, it stops being symptomatic.


----------



## heart tree

I was writing that last post at 11:11 though it didn't post until 11:12. Made sure to make a little wish.


----------



## bellamamma

I'm stalking your lovely new home ladies!! And hoping to join you in oh, let's say February or March! Everything sounds great, keep it up!


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like a plan Bella! You come right on over here asap!


----------



## hopeful23456

the top is 6 wks and bottom is 6 + 2. 

6wk heartbeats both 104

6+2 heartbeats 117 & 120


----------



## heart tree

Oh no, can't see them. Maybe the file size is too big. You can always email them to me to post.


----------



## Tititimes2

HA & Bella looking forward to seeing you here soon!

Aunie- my RE and OB said the same! I so love them for that. It gives me peace of mind to know I can go any time. And my OB gave me his pager and his cell number! Can you believe it? I called his office last week to leave a message b/c it wasn't an emergency and left a message for him to call me. When he called back, he said "I gave you my cell.". I told him I didn't want to take advantage but he said call. Talk about mind at ease!


----------



## Embo78

Hopeful ...... So adorable :) :) :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Can you see them now?


----------



## heart tree

YES! I can see them. Amazing!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Titi! A doctor giving his cell number is a special kind of person.


----------



## 9babiesgone

So cute hopeful


----------



## daviess3

Oh hopeful to cute! The first scan top right pic looks like two beans in it? Or was the 3rd in sep sac? All looks good sn massive growth for 2 days!! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks everyone! It's strange because I look at the pics and can't believe they are inside of me and with beating hearts. We are all sharing the same system. That really makes me want to calm down as I want them to develop in happy thoughts from me , no stressed thoughts. 
Heart- my acu ear beads help calm me some. And just breathing and focusing on the positive. The NP didnt really have any suggestions as she said everyone needs to find what works for them.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks Davies- the third sep sac isn't on any pics and I can't believe that nurse even found one! As the other nurse had looked forever and didn't see it. It seemed like it was way behind one of them.
On the first scan they couldn't get both beans in 1 pic wih the angles
I still question if thats really what she saw but I'll have to have them check again next time. I saw it too but it just looked like she was looking at 1/2 of one of the twins sacs. But who am I to question her ;)

They are both in completely sep sacs and fraternal. Which is good as much less complications with fraternal in sep sacs. 

And I can't sleep on my tummy anymore either and i used to always sleep on it. I have to sleep on my back. If I'm on my side I feel pulling/ stretching more.


----------



## heart tree

Now that I look at them on my computer instead of my phone, I see what Davies is talking about. The one on the top right looks like it has 2 beans in it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I see that too heart. How is everyone? I got an bad cold and super tired and nauseous.


----------



## hopeful23456

It's a picture taken of the scan pics so they are fuzzy. The top pic actually has the letter A in the right sac, left side in it and in the left sac, there is a letter B in the left of it. So those letters look like beans in the pic . ;)

I'm so tired too! Just laying around as it's too cold out to do anything. Wish I could go for a walk. Just had a feeding frenzy too, apple, cucumber with ranch, chicken breast (Tyson, breaded so easy to make) 
Any cravings yet? I'm pretty into fresh strawberries over real strawberry ice cream and I'm out of strawberries and don't want to go to the store. I'm always scared something will happen if I leave. Gotta get over that feeling.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful I LOVE your scan pics!!! :yipee: :baby: :baby: You must be so over the moon! x x x


----------



## Embo78

My craving is peanut butter and strawberry jam on whole meal toast. Mmmmm.

Or houmus, pitta and carrot yummy yum!!


----------



## heart tree

No real cravings. Eating a lot of toast with butter because my stomach has felt so yucky. But now that you mention strawberries, I want some! My nausea has subsided somewhat today and I know I should take advantage of it, but instead I worry.

Embo, I'm eating peanut butter with an apple right now. I've heard too much pb in pregnancy can cause a peanut allergy for the baby. I love peanut butter and am not sure what to do! I think I'll just limit how much I eat.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Avocado sandwiches


----------



## daviess3

Oh ladies I been off my food! Not hungry an feeling nauseaus! Def don't want meat!! I want water chocolate fruit! Don't want bread which is not like me!! I want biscuits!! We got fish sn chips tonight I had a quarter of a roll with few chips an couldn't eat it! My hubby had ribs an just the look made me feel sick!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe I just want nothing to do with meat just the smell grosses me out


----------



## hopeful23456

The prednisone keeps ms away for me I think, it's great as I can eat and eat for the most part. I really want fresh, warm chocolate cake with chocolate frosting and strawberries. Good to know about peanut butter! I eat a bagel every morning with cream cheese and peanut butter on it so I will put less pb on it now.
Im not hungry for Chinese and used to love it. Not hungry for hamburgers or red meat either which is good. I read that sesame seeds are bad but it's an old wives tale. Then another website said sesame seeds are good for you with pregnancy. I decided not to eat them anymore.


----------



## heart tree

I'm not a meat eater so it never appeals to me! An avocado sandwich sounds delicious though. I was goig to slice some avacado on my toast but they weren't ripe. 

Going to take advantage of my waning nausea tonight and get some Thai food. I hope it doesn't backfire on me!


----------



## heart tree

Oh that's right! The bagel with cream cheese and pb! That's your thing. Yeah you might want to google it. There's a lot of conflicting evidence. I've read that if there are peanut allergies in your family you should definitely stay away from pb in pregnancy. But some women say it's good to have a little to build up tolerance. Others say it doesn't matter. It's so confusing. I think I'm on the "everything in moderation" mind set.


----------



## hopeful23456

I had 2 avocados here and they were both too ripe, sucked as I really wanted one. I also read you shouldnt eat cold lunch meat and thats hard for me because I love sandwiches, same with sprouts, not supposed to eat them. You can heat up lunch meat to steaming and its fine. It's just because there's that really rare chance of listeria (is that what it is)? Are you going to stay away from cold lunch meat?


----------



## heart tree

Yes I have heard of the lunch meat thing too. I'm not a total vegetarian. I do eat poultry every now and again, but that's it. I never eat any lunch meat. I'd rather just eat vegetarian for the most part. I have a little organic chicken sometimes to get some protein. I also heard sprouts are bad too. So is raw milk cheese and cheese with mold ni love gorgonzola cheese, so that's hard for me.


----------



## hopeful23456

That gave me a good idea heart, I will get the veggie only sandwiches! Never thought of it before as I like meat ;). Total blonde moment...


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha ha! I have blond moments all the time! Now we can blame it on hormones and not our hair color!


----------



## filipenko32

Funny you should be talking about meat, I have been craving meat and mince pies and eating like a pig these last few days but this is down to the steroids rather than anything else I think as i'm on 40mg now. I am a happy girl this morning as I haven't had any nightmares and with all my other pregnancies I had bad dreams around this time which 'told' me I would miscarry. I haven't even dreamt :happydance: Also I have no cramping and in my other 3 pregnancies I've had cramping from 9dpo to 5.5 weeks so this none-symptom might be good in my case...maybe. PMA!!


----------



## bellamamma

Gorgeous babes Hopeful!!


----------



## daviess3

Fili i have dreams every night only had 1 about baby an that was a lil boy!! Other than that i have had sexual dreams! Other vivid dreams i dreamt last night my dh called an told me he was in las vegas!! lol!! Random!!

I enjoy all my symptoms love being off my food!!! I could do with losing a few pounds so i dont mind! Im being good an eating the right things fruit cereal bit of potato veggies etc.
Why cant you eat sprouts girls? I never heard of that? How funny u want meat fili maybe we are having opposite pregnancys!! x


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls. This trying to conceal pregnancy lark is hard work, you should see how bloated i am!
I have a dedication to go to this morning and am reading from the bible. Hope i can stand in front of everyone without getting dizzy or nauseous lol


----------



## filipenko32

Davies we're definitely having opposite pregnancies then lol! I was becoming frightened of going to sleep last pregnancies as my nightmares were so horrific and miscarriage related. Your dreams sound lovely though so that's all good! :happydance: I am seriously phychic through my dreams (never for one minute thought I would ever say that as don't really believe in all that stuff). I dreamt I was having a boy last time and saw him so clearly - and I was having a boy! After my miscarriages I dream of overflowing baths and water and then get my period a day after these dreams. This pregnancy is just a strong 'feeling' it's a boy again but no dreams, at all, thank goodness!! And no cramping at all either! Do you get period cramping early on?


----------



## daviess3

Yes every pregnancy I had period like cramping early is that a good sign? X


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm all this talk of food is making me hungry. I absolutely love avacado's but like hopeful they have to be just so! If they're over ripe I make a guacamole type dip with raw veggies. Yummy!!

In the uk we're allowed to eat cold meats. I've always wondered why American pregnant ladies aren't allowed :shrug: maybe you guys prepare your meats differently. It's a thinker!!

As for blonde moments I'm constantly in :dohh: mode!! Also I'm really clumsy. Last night I banged my arm on the car door going out then coming back I whacked my head!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oooo hello ladies :) this is my 7th pregnancy and only child... i no its kinda late to join seeming im gunna pop anyday now :) thought id come say hi :)

:)


----------



## Tititimes2

Good morning ladies! Slept like crap. Bad dreams mixed with insomnia. Awful. I am starving and need to eat and relax. I think my scan tomorrow has me stressed. Trying to deal but it is so hard st times.

hopeful- great scan pics!

Tracie- 7th time is the charm. A big congrats to you hon on getting close to the end!


----------



## Embo78

Titi I hope your scan goes ok tomorrow. Don't forget to get pics to show us :)

I got 3+ on my digi today. It's not completely reassured me (I've been here before three times) but at least I know my levels are doubling at this point. Been talking to my bean today askin her to grow for mummy.


----------



## filipenko32

That's great embo :happydance: 

Hi tracie :wave: Look at you! wow! Good luck! :happydance: 

Anyone ever suffer dizziness as early as i am (13dpo) Was pottering about and just felt out of it. is that normal do you think? Had to sit down, soooo tired too.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks fili. Dizziness is definitely one of my early pregnancy signs. In the TWW too.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks embo, :flow: did you ever get early af cramping with your children? This is my new obsession. I'm pleased i've not got it. I always get it from 11dpo to say 5.5 weeks and of course miscarry. So now i've had no sign of cramping i'm more hopeful. Ive heard mixed stories though so what about you?


----------



## Embo78

I think cramping is normal. All the things I've read says cramping is an early pregnancy symptom. But like all symptoms, you could have it or not! 
I think the only thing that will put your mind at rest is a good scan. Will you be having an early scan?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ladies dont ever be afraid to worry... iv done it everyday for the last 33 weeks! i had severe cramps bleeding, the works. and gave up everytime... its ok to worry :) 

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Im having a scan after xmas at 6-7 weeks so going to try to chill out till then...try!! x


----------



## Tititimes2

filipenko- I know your scan seems a ways off but it will be here before you know it!

I think cramping is normal too. Your body is changing to accomodate your LO!

I'll make sure I get a scan pic tomorrow - thinking optimistic right now.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tititi- I was so nervous before my first scan but it will all be fine! 

Davies- glad to hear your dreams are good! Sprouts can carry some bacteria if they are bad sprouts which is why they don't want you to eat them. Same with lunch meats. Cold cuts sitting around can get listeria which can be horrible for a pregnancy. . This is a more recent finding though. And here in the states, seems like they are trying to have us live in fear 
constantly...listeria is really rare and they just keep playing it up. 

Fili- i think you are fine, cramps or not and the steroids and intralipids will probably make you feel differently too. I think I would be a puking mess if it werent for the steroids but who knows. I do get cramps but I've got the two in there to make room for. I get scared when I have cramps and scared when they go away. I get dizzy early on too and still am. Both dizzy and ditzy. ;)

Tracie- welcome! I love a good success story. Congrats! Are you in the states or Europe? How did you get through the 1st tri? I am so nervous. Were you on any meds? I'm on lovenox and prednisone. 

Embo- Can't wait to hear your beta numbers! 

Bella- thank you! How are you feeling? Are you healing up?


----------



## daviess3

Titi good luck for Tom Hun, 
I had cramping everyday even just for 5 mins but def do have them?! I no it makes u worry an knicker check! But it's only growing isn't it? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Embo well done on 3+!!! xx
Hopeful I am blond at best of times let alone bein pregnant! Putting bread in fridge keys in bread bin stupid things like that!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hopeful23456 said:


> Tititi- I was so nervous before my first scan but it will all be fine!
> 
> Davies- glad to hear your dreams are good! Sprouts can carry some bacteria if they are bad sprouts which is why they don't want you to eat them. Same with lunch meats. Cold cuts sitting around can get listeria which can be horrible for a pregnancy. . This is a more recent finding though. And here in the states, seems like they are trying to have us live in fear
> constantly...listeria is really rare and they just keep playing it up.
> 
> Fili- i think you are fine, cramps or not and the steroids and intralipids will probably make you feel differently too. I think I would be a puking mess if it werent for the steroids but who knows. I do get cramps but I've got the two in there to make room for. I get scared when I have cramps and scared when they go away. I get dizzy early on too and still am. Both dizzy and ditzy. ;)
> 
> Tracie- welcome! I love a good success story. Congrats! Are you in the states or Europe? How did you get through the 1st tri? I am so nervous. Were you on any meds? I'm on lovenox and prednisone.
> 
> Embo- Can't wait to hear your beta numbers!
> 
> Bella- thank you! How are you feeling? Are you healing up?

Im in the UK. I have no idea how i made it through first tri tbh lol.. i didnt find out i was preg until 7 weeks, came as a huge shock as id only got with my OH 9 months before and wasnt trying. Id had all my MCs with my ex husband. I have a chromosome problem so really i need a form of IVF n order to have a normal pregnancy, I went to every scan expecting the worst and at every scan she suprised us. Me and OH fell so in love with her and even more with eachother. 
She will have a small test done on her at birth to see if she is like me, normal or will have any problems when shes older but she has shown no problems at all through my whole pregnancy, except she has a foot fettish lol.. always got her feet in her mouth!
She has defied all the odds, even my consultant was suprised she was all natural. Goes to prove it just takes one special try. 

:)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sorry everyone. I am sick with a cold so not online as much as I want to be. Hw is everyone? Io woke up with severe nausea. I love it though bc I get paranoid when I don't have symptoms as I am sure you all understand.


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- I'm still knicker checking all the time! Funny to hear about the keys. I thought lost mine and they were right in my purse. 

Tracie- wow, that is amazing. I'm really happy for you. Is it a balanced translocation issue that you have?

Hi 9b! Hope you feel better. Glad to hear you have symptoms as they can help put your mind at ease.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yes it is :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

hopeful23456 said:


> Davies- I'm still knicker checking all the time! Funny to hear about the keys. I thought lost mine and they were right in my purse.
> 
> Tracie- wow, that is amazing. I'm really happy for you. Is it a balanced translocation issue that you have?
> 
> Hi 9b! Hope you feel better. Glad to hear you have symptoms as they can help put your mind at ease.

Yep they can. Are you having any symptoms hopeful? Sorry if you already posted that been a bit out of it. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## HappyAuntie

hopeful23456 said:


> I also read you shouldnt eat cold lunch meat and thats hard for me because I love sandwiches, same with sprouts, not supposed to eat them. You can heat up lunch meat to steaming and its fine. It's just because there's that really rare chance of listeria (is that what it is)? Are you going to stay away from cold lunch meat?

I quizzed my RE on all sorts of foods because I love lunch meats and sushi.... He said sushi was great, and that he wished more pregnant women would eat it because it's such a great way of getting your omega-3s and that sushi-grade fish is super high quality and super fresh. He said to stay away from the swordfish and stick with the basics, but definitely gave me the :thumbup: on sushi. As for the lunch meats, he said it has more to do with deli meats cut in the store and the fact that there is typically a lot of cross-contamination on the slicers. He said pre-packaged lunch meat was fine, the kind that comes vacuum-sealed. So clearly there is a lot of conflicting advice out there on that one. :shrug: Personally, I haven't worried too much about the lunch meats (whether I'm pregnant or not) because I've been eating it for a bajillion years and have never ever gotten listeria before.... I have no problem avoiding the moldy cheeses, though - I am just not a moldy cheese kind of girl! :sick:

Like Hearty, I figure everything in moderation. If sushi weren't ok for pregnant women to eat, there would never be any healthy babies born in Japan. If the occasional glass of wine were so awful, there would be no healthy babies born in France.



Embo78 said:


> In the uk we're allowed to eat cold meats. I've always wondered why American pregnant ladies aren't allowed :shrug: maybe you guys prepare your meats differently. It's a thinker!!

Sadly, I think it has more to do with lawsuits... we are such a litigious society that drs have to cover their a$$es and warn us off of every single tiny potential risk so that if something bad happens we can't come back and say we were never warned. We have also become an extremely risk-averse society over here - we somehow think that every single risk can be avoided throughout your entire life and that there's no such thing as an accident, or that bad stuff can happen for no reason - there has to be someone or something to blame. Therefore, when something bad _does _happen, it must be someone's fault - ie, let's blame the mother for losing her own baby - how dare she eat lunch meat! But every single one of us in here can attest to the fact that really bad stuff happens for no reason all the time, that you can do absolutely everything "right" during your pregnancy and lose your baby anyway... sometimes sh*t just happens. :sad1:


----------



## heart tree

HA, I couldn&#8217;t agree with you more. Our society is so based in fear that we are told to stay away from everything for fear of a law suit. My step-father was a pediatrician but he was born and raised in Spain. His whole family still lives there. Drinking wine is part of the culture. He would always tell expecting mothers to have a glass of wine every now and again. He never got sued because it was never an issue. Of course, after all of my losses, I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;d be able to indulge in a glass of wine. Not now anyway, maybe in the third tri. And I can&#8217;t bring myself to drink a cup of tea for fear of the caffeine. Before my losses, I would have been fine with some green tea, but I&#8217;m just too scared.

Tracie, pleased to meet you and congrats on getting to the popping phase of pregnancy! I can&#8217;t wait to hear once you&#8217;ve popped. A woman on the RMC thread also has balanced translocation and just days ago suffered her 4th loss. I just told her about you to give her some hope. 

Fili, yay on the lack of nightmares and cramping! I think anything that is different from the others is a good thing. I just had a lovely dream that I was pregnant and was invited to sing on stage with Sting. I kept rubbing my belly on stage. Normally I have pregnant dreams when I&#8217;m not pregnant. It was so nice to wake up from that dream this morning and remind myself that I am pregnant! Oh, and I don&#8217;t feel very dizzy, but I get a lot of head rushes. When I get out of bed, or if I stand up too quickly after sitting, I almost feel like I&#8217;m going to pass out. I have to grab onto something to steady myself. Once I didn&#8217;t have anything around to hold onto, so I crouched down and put my hand on the floor. I think it&#8217;s because we have so much more blood pumping in our bodies. 

Puppy, hope the dedication went well today. Sounds like your symptoms are kicking in really early.

Titi, my heart goes out to you. I know how impossibly anxiety provoking scans are. With my first pregnancy I had some spotting around 6 weeks so I was sent for an early scan. They saw the little bean with a heartbeat. I didn&#8217;t realize that would be the last good scan I got for many more years. Every scan after that for that pregnancy and 3 more after that were all awful. I seriously believe I have PTSD around scans. When soldiers have severe PTSD, they don&#8217;t send them back into combat where they will be triggered again. But with our PTSD, we are constantly being thrown back into the trenches. The good scan I got on Friday was at a different clinic than I usually go to. The one I&#8217;m getting on Thursday is the place where I consistently get bad news. I&#8217;m almost hyperventilating just thinking about it. We&#8217;re here to hold your hand. And don&#8217;t forget, you are still so early that they might not see much. 

Embo, yay for the 3+! Try as hard as you can not to compare this to the pregnancies that you lost. Try and compare this to the pregnancies that produced your gorgeous children.

9, having a cold is no fun when pregnant. You can&#8217;t really take anything to help move it along. Hope it goes away quickly.

Phew, by the time I wake up, you&#8217;ve all been up for hours and chatty. I feel like my morning posts are always novels! I&#8217;m having a bit of a freak out. I thought my nausea would be back today, but it&#8217;s not. Boobs still hurt, but I want my tummy to feel yucky! I was able to eat the Thai food just fine last night. It did cause a little heartburn, so I&#8217;m trying to take that as a good sign. I just really want to feel like crap! :rofl: That would make me feel so much better.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, hi Hopeful and Davies! I had a little cramping last night and I tried to remind myself that at 6 weeks, my uterus is stretching. I don't think I'm ever going to ease into this pregnancy thing.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if she ever needs any advice or support tell her to PM me heart :) il be more than happy to help. I no how it feels and its awful.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls,

These are awful quality but I used my hubby's phone to take these 25miu tests at 13dpo. The line came up straight away and looks ever so slightly darker in real life! What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0005[1].jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0009[1].jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i didnt even need to enlarge to see them :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. I am feeling like death. And just got in an argument with a friend about vaccinations. Lol I really should take it easy. Hahaha.

Hw are you doing heart? 


heart tree said:


> HA, I couldnt agree with you more. Our society is so based in fear that we are told to stay away from everything for fear of a law suit. My step-father was a pediatrician but he was born and raised in Spain. His whole family still lives there. Drinking wine is part of the culture. He would always tell expecting mothers to have a glass of wine every now and again. He never got sued because it was never an issue. Of course, after all of my losses, I dont think Id be able to indulge in a glass of wine. Not now anyway, maybe in the third tri. And I cant bring myself to drink a cup of tea for fear of the caffeine. Before my losses, I would have been fine with some green tea, but Im just too scared.
> 
> Tracie, pleased to meet you and congrats on getting to the popping phase of pregnancy! I cant wait to hear once youve popped. A woman on the RMC thread also has balanced translocation and just days ago suffered her 4th loss. I just told her about you to give her some hope.
> 
> Fili, yay on the lack of nightmares and cramping! I think anything that is different from the others is a good thing. I just had a lovely dream that I was pregnant and was invited to sing on stage with Sting. I kept rubbing my belly on stage. Normally I have pregnant dreams when Im not pregnant. It was so nice to wake up from that dream this morning and remind myself that I am pregnant! Oh, and I dont feel very dizzy, but I get a lot of head rushes. When I get out of bed, or if I stand up too quickly after sitting, I almost feel like Im going to pass out. I have to grab onto something to steady myself. Once I didnt have anything around to hold onto, so I crouched down and put my hand on the floor. I think its because we have so much more blood pumping in our bodies.
> 
> Puppy, hope the dedication went well today. Sounds like your symptoms are kicking in really early.
> 
> Titi, my heart goes out to you. I know how impossibly anxiety provoking scans are. With my first pregnancy I had some spotting around 6 weeks so I was sent for an early scan. They saw the little bean with a heartbeat. I didnt realize that would be the last good scan I got for many more years. Every scan after that for that pregnancy and 3 more after that were all awful. I seriously believe I have PTSD around scans. When soldiers have severe PTSD, they dont send them back into combat where they will be triggered again. But with our PTSD, we are constantly being thrown back into the trenches. The good scan I got on Friday was at a different clinic than I usually go to. The one Im getting on Thursday is the place where I consistently get bad news. Im almost hyperventilating just thinking about it. Were here to hold your hand. And dont forget, you are still so early that they might not see much.
> 
> Embo, yay for the 3+! Try as hard as you can not to compare this to the pregnancies that you lost. Try and compare this to the pregnancies that produced your gorgeous children.
> 
> 9, having a cold is no fun when pregnant. You cant really take anything to help move it along. Hope it goes away quickly.
> 
> Phew, by the time I wake up, youve all been up for hours and chatty. I feel like my morning posts are always novels! Im having a bit of a freak out. I thought my nausea would be back today, but its not. Boobs still hurt, but I want my tummy to feel yucky! I was able to eat the Thai food just fine last night. It did cause a little heartburn, so Im trying to take that as a good sign. I just really want to feel like crap! :rofl: That would make me feel so much better.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks happyauntie. That makes complete sense.

Thank you heart. That just made me cry (doesn't take much!) you're right. I have to remember that my body knows how to do this. It was 11 years ago when I was last successful with pregnancy! Those were the days when I didn't bother myself with the thought of miscarriage. I was so guilty of taking pregnancy for granted! Oh those were the days!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, even blurry, I could see those great lines! They look really dark for 13dpo!

Tracie, thanks, I think I will tell her your name in case she wants to talk. She's a wonderful woman.

Embo, it must feel like 1,000 years ago that you were able to take pregnancy for granted. I hope Thursday's scan can help ease some fears.

9, I'm doing ok, thanks. Try not to get in arguments! Not good for that little beanie growing in there! I agree, try and take it easy hon.

Well, lucky me, I was taking a shower and felt like I was going to throw up. Now I feel like I can barely catch my breath and I'm not even doing anything. My stomach feels nauseous again and I welcome it. I'm going shopping with my husband now. Going to buy some food, though the thought of anything sounds awful. I'm also going to buy a roller bag for my laptop. I lug it around in my purse and it is really heavy. I have to walk a decent distance from my bus to my office. I don't want to put any strain on myself, so I'm getting a roller bag. I'm hoping to find a stylish one!


----------



## filipenko32

yay for the sickness heart!! :sick: hope you get a nice roller bag..

9 hope you feel better soon... :hugs:

tracie are you getting really excited now? :yipee: 

embo - i hope your scan reveals a wonderful perfect bouncy baby! how far along will you be when you get your scan?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hope you find that bag for you r laptop, yep I need to stop getting into arguments. Hope you feel better ad don't throw up. I don't mind nausea much just hate the actual throwing up part lol. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks fili about to take a shower myself
If hubby would wake up
Been up since 6 am and he is still sleeping at 10:30 am


----------



## daviess3

Heart yay for nausea!! I love it to!! Was bad last night had it bit this morning when trying to eat breakfast but calmed down now an had some lovely dinner! Im like u with tea i have had the odd cup like i had a fizzy drink today to but i make sure i drink at least 2 litres of water! I brought some hot choc for tonight to try an make me stop esting choc! Lol!!
Tracie you really do give us all hope!! Congrats hope ur feeling well now!
Embo i to feel sick as a pig about my scan but excited on other hand just trying to do that visualisation thing when u picture it an it will happen!! 
Fili lovely tests all looks great to me hunny bun xx
9babies dont waste energy with arguing sweetie save it for growing ur baby!! Hope u feel ok xx

Hopeful i googled sprouts tonight as in england that would be brussel sprouts an there fab to eat preg!! The ones u mean we would call beansprouts!! An deli meats ok over here i think!! i ate prawns yest an my sister told me thats not aloud!! I said just tell me what i can bloody eat! lol x


----------



## puppycat

I haven't opened my advent calendar since the 1st, not feeling the sweet stuff at all. yuk!


----------



## daviess3

Oh puppy send them my way! Loving it hot choc not doing it lol!! I got mini fingers in cupboard may have to open sum! X


----------



## puppycat

Lol do you have lots of savoury to trade? lol


----------



## filipenko32

I want sweet and savoury!!


----------



## daviess3

Puppy I got loads cheese twists pringles cheese an biscuits name one? An fili I love peanuts an smarties mixed yum yum!! xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Can I join you ladies? I've had 2 early mcs in the past 4 months due to low progesterone.


----------



## daviess3

Hi jax are you taking progesterone now? I think that's y I had my 1st mc! As brown spotting etc! Have u hAd ur levels checked now ur pg? R u on pessaries this time? X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

dont listen to all that pants about sweet is girl and savory is a boy, i wouldn't touch chocolate untill about 6 months. i had the odd sweet tooth but i loved salt n vinegar crisps and i hate salt n vinegar usually.. lol Now i wont stop eatting sweets lol... my teeth will fall out


----------



## daviess3

I think it just depends on ur body my Sis had 3 boys all diff sum she liked choc others savoury she's had bad sickness no sickness! Don't think u can go on anything!! Do u no when u conceived? I heard if on day of ov or day b4 boy if few days b4 a girl? X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lol my dates are diff to scans i went in thinking i was due 27th dec n shes due 16th lol... not tht i was even remotely interested in my cycles lol i only tested coz i was feeling ill and wanted to rule it out b4 i went dr for a virus


----------



## daviess3

How funny! I dtd on ov day so if there right boy for me! But I was on clomid! Who knows! Don't care just one healthy baby b a dream! Wow 5dsys to go r u super excited an tired now! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

very excited, and very sore. im quite small for FT apparently only the waters i need for her nothing extra, so i get knees, elbows, hands, feet and bum sticking out lol.. its very strange lol nice and defo amazing to watch but im quite sore from it... i really hope you all get to experiance it because its like nothing i can explain.


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks tracie, I do to! Fxd this time! Good luck with ur labour nice to havd hope! X


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Puppy I got loads cheese twists pringles cheese an biscuits name one? An fili I love peanuts an smarties mixed yum yum!! xx

Hmmmm I don't think I want any of those. Cheese is out with my lactose intolerance, peanuts are out because of the asthma, hayfever and eczema i have, lol. I don't like pringles because they taste so fatty - i'm so fussy! Just get me a glass of water... lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

So glad I found this thread! I am SO SO happy to see so many girls from the RPL thread that are now pregnant! 

I know how hard it is in the beginning, a million things to worry about. Just try your best to take it one day at a time. Every day is a milestone.

As for me I am 17 weeks now. Still can't believe it sometimes. She's not even here yet and I am already so in love with my daughter.


----------



## daviess3

Hi mon, how u doing? U no it's a girl already? Gail predicted me a girl coincieved by end of nov! An I got my bfp nov!! Will see! I think boy! Do we ever stop knicker checking mon? Lol
Puppy u r fussy lol what savouries do u eat? 
I just had frosties? Yum yum xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

daviess3 said:


> Hi jax are you taking progesterone now? I think that's y I had my 1st mc! As brown spotting etc! Have u hAd ur levels checked now ur pg? R u on pessaries this time? X

I am on progesterone suppositories 2x a day. I did get betas done. Im not completely sure when i o'd but my first beta was at either 9 or 11dpo and was at 110, then 214 and the final one i had was 454 all taken 48hrs qpart. So the dr said i don't need anymore done and just come for a scan on the 28th. Part of.me wants more betas done but if they say everything looks good then imfine with that. My last mc in Oct by betas started to slow and only got up.to 200 at 5 weeks.


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Hi mon, how u doing? U no it's a girl already? Gail predicted me a girl coincieved by end of nov! An I got my bfp nov!! Will see! I think boy! Do we ever stop knicker checking mon? Lol
> Puppy u r fussy lol what savouries do u eat?
> I just had frosties? Yum yum xx

TBH I'm having to force myself to eat as I'm not hungry in the slightest mostly. I had 2 dry biscuits this morning, a ham sandwich for lunch and a bit of chicken kebab for tea. It sounds awful but I just don't want anything. I've lost 5lbs since I got pregnant and it's not funny :nope:

The thing I've done more than anything else is drink, water, squash, decaf tea, milk, you name it!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe puppy hope you start to feel hungry soon. :hugs: I have been so ravenous and nothing fills me up. Uggh might gain too much weight.


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies I would love to join you. I am currently a little over 6 weeks pregnant. I have had 5 early losses before 6 weeks all in the last year and a half. I can't quite believe we have made it over the 6 week mark. I am a constant checker for anything that might be bleeding but so far nothing.
I am feeling pretty nauseous but that has faded a little today. Of course, yesterday I was begging for reprieve from the sick feeling and today I am anxious about it not being here and wanting it back as reassurance!
I had betas every 2 days for a week and a half showing great rises and then I had an early scan last Thursday which showed a yolk sack and fetal pole and heart activity but it was too early to actually see a heart beat. We go back this Thursday for the heartbeat scan and I am excited and terrified of what they might or might not see.
I have posted on some of the pregnancy threads, but after so many losses I don't want to seem like a debbie downer to anyone, it is just hard to actually expect that this will end in a baby in my arms when it never has before.


----------



## Embo78

Hey croydengirl. I'm the same. I've lurked in first tri but never post cos after three mmc's I don't really think very positively and I don't want to scare anyone or bring people down! 
That's why I love it here. I can be utterly negative one minute and insanely happy the next and I know people just get me here!!
I really hope you'll be holding your forever baby in 8 months :)


----------



## Jaxvipe

Welcome croy! I pray that this is your forever baby! :hugs: 

I too am so excited but terrified for our scan in two weeks. I wish that time would hurry up and it would come sooner but I am also so scared to see whats on the screen. I havent actually gotten as far as to see my baby with the ultrasound. so Fx'd for us!


----------



## Embo78

I'm petrified to go to my scan. Half of me wants to know everything is as it should be but the memories of scan after scan being so heartbreaking is frightening me so much.


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Jax, glad you found us. I&#8217;m so glad to hear that they figured out your mcs were due to low progesterone and you are now being treated. Your betas look great so far. I look forward to hearing about your upcoming scan. 

Welcome also to Croydongirl. You are one day ahead of me. Like you, I also had betas for a long time, every 48 hours. My last pregnancy was ectopic, so they were monitoring me closely for another one. Do you know what your betas were on Thursday when you had the scan? What&#8217;s the difference between heart activity and a heartbeat? I&#8217;ve already had 3 scans if you can believe it! The last one on Friday showed a heartbeat. I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll see one on Thursday. That&#8217;s the same day I go back for my next scan. I&#8217;m terrified it won&#8217;t be there anymore. I also have the same thing with my nausea. I didn&#8217;t feel it at all yesterday. I felt it a little bit today, but now it&#8217;s gone again. I really wish it would be here in full force! I relate to everything you said. It&#8217;s hard to think that there will be a baby at the end of this because I&#8217;ve never had that experience either. 

Mon, glad you found us! And look at how far along you are! Amazing. You are right, we need to take this one day at a time. I&#8217;m trying to do just that. Thanks for the reminder. It helps.

I think I&#8217;m going to update the first page with things going on. That way people can refer to the first page to check on when people&#8217;s scans are, etc. Jax, when is the exact date of your scan in 2 weeks?

It&#8217;s really nice to have so many women joining here. For me, I can only really relate to women with recurrent losses. It&#8217;s just so different from one loss and it&#8217;s another world from no losses. This is the club I belong to unfortunately, but I know I&#8217;m in good company, so it makes it bearable. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- those are great lines! Thanks for posting them! I was laughing from the food posts with you an lee, you made me sooooo hungry! Went grocery shopping tonight. 

Heart- thank you for starting this thread! I can't believe we have so many scans next week. Did you get groceries today too? The longer I walk in the store the more pulling cramps I get then I go knicker check in the store and all clear. Does that happen to you?

Jax- welcome! Glad to hear they found out it was low prog. I can't believe that not every dr checks prog levels, I think they should always be checked on each beta. Did they check your levels with the first two?

Croy- welcome! I hadnt made it past 6 wks either until now, it's a good feeling isnt it? 

9b - hope you are able to get some rest and feel better

Embo and puppy- hope you are doing ok! Puppy, I wish I could give you some of my hunger, I get pretty starved but then don't eat a ton but eat many times/day

Praying all our scans go great! 

Afm: really tired, little crampy, hungry, and out of breath. Dh thinks I should just lay down the entire time, lol, told him I need to get blood pumping a little. But walking a the store tonight made me tired.


----------



## Jaxvipe

They check it on my first beta and it was at 24 which they said is good, the just want to see it at 15. And I'm taking 200mg a day.

I just noticed hopeful that you are from Minnesota!! So am I!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, first we went to Best Buy to look for a laptop rolling case for me. We ended up buying a Blue Ray player, but no bag for me. Then we went to Office Depot to look for the bag and then we went to Target. I couldn't find one so I ended up buying one online. I just don't want to strain myself lugging my heavy laptop.

After all that, we went grocery shopping. We had to walk through the meat section and I had to run because the smell made me so sick. On my best, non-pregnant days, I don't like the smell, but today, I actually thought I was going to throw up. When we were done with all that shopping, I thought I overdid it. I ran to the bathroom when I got home for knicker check, but only progesterone was on my pantyliner. Oh and yes, after all that walking around, I definitely felt some mild pulling/cramping. My husband is being so sweet. He's not letting me lift a finger. Well, he's letting me fold the laundry, but he's doing the laundry! 

I'm so scared for Thursday's scan. I wish it weren't at the same place that I always get bad news. The worst part is, it won't be with a doctor, just an ultrasound tech. They will send the report to my doctor. So there is a good chance they won't tell me anything during the scan. Ugh. But my insurance covers this scan. If I went to my other doctor who did the IUI, I would have to pay $320. I paid that on Friday and it was the best $320 ever. But I can't keep doing that.


----------



## heart tree

Can I just say, I love people from Minnesota! I have some very good friends here in San Francisco who are from Minnesota and they are the nicest people on earth. So are all of their friends who visit them from Minnesota.


----------



## heart tree

Jax, what date is your next scan? I can put it on the front page.


----------



## Jaxvipe

My first scan is on December 28th


----------



## Jaxvipe

I wish I was in California right now its so cold here lol


----------



## heart tree

Girl, it's all relative. California isn't as warm as you might think. Especially the SF Bay Area. Our nights have been getting down to the 30's and the days are in the 50's. I know that's a lot warmer than where you are, but it isn't bathing suit weather! 

Actually, I'm originally from Massachusetts, so I do understand those super cold, snowy winters. I don't miss them at all. 

I'll update the front page with your scan date.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- this scan can be the first good one from the notoriously bad scan place, turn it all around. We could probably do our scans better ouselves ;)
It is so expensive in San Fran area- seen it on house hunters. Beautiful though! I LOVE the beach and ocean. MN nice here :) its great most of the time, the small towns are the best.


----------



## croydongirl

heart tree said:


> Welcome Jax, glad you found us. Im so glad to hear that they figured out your mcs were due to low progesterone and you are now being treated. Your betas look great so far. I look forward to hearing about your upcoming scan.
> 
> Welcome also to Croydongirl. You are one day ahead of me. Like you, I also had betas for a long time, every 48 hours. My last pregnancy was ectopic, so they were monitoring me closely for another one. Do you know what your betas were on Thursday when you had the scan? Whats the difference between heart activity and a heartbeat? Ive already had 3 scans if you can believe it! The last one on Friday showed a heartbeat. Im sure youll see one on Thursday. Thats the same day I go back for my next scan. Im terrified it wont be there anymore. I also have the same thing with my nausea. I didnt feel it at all yesterday. I felt it a little bit today, but now its gone again. I really wish it would be here in full force! I relate to everything you said. Its hard to think that there will be a baby at the end of this because Ive never had that experience either.
> 
> Mon, glad you found us! And look at how far along you are! Amazing. You are right, we need to take this one day at a time. Im trying to do just that. Thanks for the reminder. It helps.
> 
> I think Im going to update the first page with things going on. That way people can refer to the first page to check on when peoples scans are, etc. Jax, when is the exact date of your scan in 2 weeks?
> 
> Its really nice to have so many women joining here. For me, I can only really relate to women with recurrent losses. Its just so different from one loss and its another world from no losses. This is the club I belong to unfortunately, but I know Im in good company, so it makes it bearable. xoxo

They didn't do another blood draw when I had my scan but I was measuring on date and showing what they expected. I 'felt' pregnant at only 9dpo and took a test which was a faint positive, so I went in that day for blood work which came back at 6.6! SO EARLY! They were worried because of my losses and low numbers before but the next draw was 28 and it just kept more than doubling. At 22dpo my hcg was 5520. I never saw it get crazy high, but the doctor said after a while it stops doubling and just rises before plateauing so she didn't want to do any more blood work in case ti was getting to that point and it made me more anxious.

With my bfp I started taking Dexamethasone, baby aspirin, and from 2dpo I was using progesterone suppositories so I have been well medicated since the start. We'll see if this new combination does the trick.

I went back to college last year, and so I have one more day of classes tomorrow and then a 2 hour final on Wednesday so I am hoping to be well enough to participate and end the quarter well as well as poorly enough that I feel as though everything is still moving forward! ha ha I keep telling myself, just a few more days and then I can totally rest and relax (and obsess about being pregnant and maybe having a baby!)

Just hoping and praying that this IS it for all of us. 

And yes, it does feel good to get past that 6 week mark! I guess there flickering they saw they consider cardiac activity but it was too slight to actually measure or listen for. They were not expecting to see a fetal pole or anything because of my dates so I was happy with what we saw. I already have pictures of this little blob. I have never had photographic evidence of a pregnancy before, so these blurry ultrasound pics will always be special. Even if the worst happens.


----------



## heart tree

Well by all means, feel free to share your scan pictures here if you'd like. We will all ogle them and give you the proper "ooohs and aaaahs" that every mother deserves to hear when showing pictures of their babies. 

Given everything you've seen on this scan, you are bound to have a great scan on Thursday! And how nice that once you are done with your final, the only thing left to obsess over is your pregnancy!

Hopeful, thanks for the reassurance. I'm just so scared this blood in my uterus is going to end this pregnancy like it did with the only other one that I had a heartbeat. So nerve wracking! But, as Mon said, we can only take it day by day.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon- wanted to say hello to you! So happy to hear you and your little girl in there are doing well. So Mon's avatar used to be a pic of her legs up on the wall "for a bfp" so I started putting my legs up on the wall too, thought it was a great idea. Don't know if it was that or the iui that did the trick but I will never forget those legs up on the wall.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, you'll be 7 weeks on Tuesday! Yippeeee!!!


----------



## puppycat

Scan in the morning eeep! I'm so nervous!

Actually starting to worry about the hunger situ though, you're all ravenous and i'm nowhere close :(


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, I have morning nausea!! Food yuk I'm in puppies boat? Until evening when I jump ship to hopefuls ship an I'm eat eat eat! Lol! I woke up today an wasn't desperate for a wee! Made me panic! So dud a digi an ic still very dark an 3+on digi still which is maximum! Bbs mega sore had to sleep in sports bra! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ughh woke up so hungry. I get nauseous though on and off during thebday. Anyone super gassy? It is so embarrassing


----------



## ttclou25

Hi Everyone - This is a nice busy thread. Im also over at PAL due march 2012. 

I had infertility for 5 years - had ivf, lost that one at 7 weeks and another at 6 weeks and this one is natural and has stuck, all thanks to accupuncture, i couldnt recommend it enough!!

I look forward to getting to know everyone x


----------



## Round2

Oh my ladies! I posted on page 2 Friday night and now there are 16 pages to catch up on!! No way I'll catch up today. Just wanted to say congratulations to all the new girls. So happy we have this place. I too have been finding it difficult to relate to PAL women with just one loss. Glad we can support each other.

I love reading everyones symptom obesession. I do it too. This pregnancy has been the worst since my symtomps really do vary drastically each day. I can go days without feeling a thing, then it just hits me out of nowhere. 

I dont' have a scan booked for this week yet. But I do have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow. I'm pretty nervous about it. I'm sure my doc will get out the doppler and try to listen for the HB. My first loss started out by my doctor not finding the HB with a doppler at 12 weeks.


----------



## Tititimes2

GS grew from 3 mm to 7 mm and we have a yolk sac and the beginning of a fetal pole!!!! OMG- I feel like I can breathe for a few hours. Now I am running to the bathroom to throw up. I feel it coming on. Thank goodness for nausea too. Anyone else queasy today?

Will try to upload the scan later ladies!!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Titi! That's wonderful progress for 6 weeks. Glad you've got some reassuring MS too!


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: awesome news! On the scan and the puking :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Great news titi


----------



## Tititimes2

9babiesgone said:


> Ughh woke up so hungry. I get nauseous though on and off during thebday. Anyone super gassy? It is so embarrassing

The gas is sooo terrible but very normal. I get alot of nausea with the gas. I started warning DH but now I give up. He will just have to live with it! Small price to pay :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe thanks titi glad I am not alone. MY husband kept commenting this morning about how many farts I did. I just got kinda sad. Lol


----------



## Embo78

That's brilliant news titi :) I'm having mine at 5+6 so hopefully I can see something similar


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies, my goodness I can't possibly keep up! Think I will just try to dip in when I can! To all you ladies having scans this week I will be thinking of you x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Anyone else hurting if they don't pee taught away? I get cramps when don't I pee right away when I need to go


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats titi, that's great news! 

welcome ttclou and congrats to you too! 

9b - i don't get cramps when i need to pee but if i have to pee bad enough I feel like i might pee my pants a little. lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah I do that too, but maybe I have an uti. Lol bc it hurts if I hold it


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies sickness all day?!! Fab news titi so happy for u xx


----------



## heart tree

Titi, so pleased for you. That is a perfect sounding scan! When is the next one? 

Sorry I haven't been around much. Busy at work. I'm going to get some lunch and then properly catch up on my break.


----------



## Embo78

I slept terribly last night. Had all day nausea and generally feel yucky! Keep growing LO!


----------



## croydongirl

I have been having cramps if I need to pee and sometimes right afterwards too. I hate the cramps because I associate them with bad stuff happening, but so far, no bleeding and super nauseous so I am taking that as a good sign.

I cannot wait for our scan on Thursday!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah embo me to!! Exactly same have eaten but felt v sick all day on off love a symptom! Got my scan wed starting to get v v scared! I didn't need to wee as soon as I got up today an that scared me!! But this sickness feeling all day def reassured me!! Whens ur scan embo? Xx


----------



## puppycat

Hada packet of wotsits and they were goooooood! :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Croydon girl I had cramps off an on to! But I think it's growing pains! I hope anyway quite few of us have had them regularly!! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

croydongirl said:


> I have been having cramps if I need to pee and sometimes right afterwards too. I hate the cramps because I associate them with bad stuff happening, but so far, no bleeding and super nauseous so I am taking that as a good sign.
> 
> I cannot wait for our scan on Thursday!!

Yeah I am not making them up. Thank goodness I am not the only one, though I am sorry you are cramping too before peeing. It sucks. :hugs: What time is your scan?


----------



## croydongirl

daviess3 said:


> Ah embo me to!! Exactly same have eaten but felt v sick all day on off love a symptom! Got my scan wed starting to get v v scared! I didn't need to wee as soon as I got up today an that scared me!! But this sickness feeling all day def reassured me!! Whens ur scan embo? Xx

I think our symptoms spotting is funny. We feel bad when we have them and scared when they give us some relief! ha ha My hubby makes fun of me because every morning when I wake up the first thing i do is a boob grab to make sure they are still feeling bloated! In the past with my m/c's they have deflated right away so I like to check everyday just to make sure!! ha ha


----------



## Embo78

daviess3 said:


> Ah embo me to!! Exactly same have eaten but felt v sick all day on off love a symptom! Got my scan wed starting to get v v scared! I didn't need to wee as soon as I got up today an that scared me!! But this sickness feeling all day def reassured me!! Whens ur scan embo? Xx

Mines on Thursday. I'm that scared in actually contemplating cancelling :dohh: I'm absolutely petrified.
I'm having some brilliant symptoms but I had symptoms with my angels. I know this is a new pregnancy and I need to stay positive but I can't help but worry !!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, properly caught up now. 

Puppy, I know how scary the scan days are. We&#8217;ll be holding your hand the entire time. And don&#8217;t worry about not being ravenous. I haven&#8217;t felt much like eating either. Then all of a sudden I realize I am hungry and force myself to eat. It&#8217;s all normal.

Davies, I love how neurotic you are! I love, love, love that you did another digi! We are quite a bunch aren&#8217;t we? One little change to our bodies and we assume the worst. My boobs kill me at night. I&#8217;ve thought about wearing a sports bra to bed too. Did it help?

9, I don&#8217;t get very gassy, though it is common. I also don&#8217;t have cramps before peeing, but once I&#8217;ve peed, sometimes I notice my uterus. It doesn&#8217;t cramp, but I can feel it.

Ttclou, welcome and pleased to meet you. Look at you already at 25 weeks! Congrats! I hope to follow in your footsteps. 

Round, I imagine how scary tomorrow&#8217;s visit will be. It&#8217;s so hard to get over these bumps that have been created for us in past pregnancies. I hope you glide over that bump and start flying tomorrow. I have a good feeling for this one. Especially because you got knocked up on my birthday!

Titi, scan pics would be lovely. Please upload for us to ogle. I&#8217;m a picture ogler.

Croy, I get intermittent cramps. I got them last night and they really upset me. I wanted to feel them so badly to assure myself I wasn&#8217;t having another ectopic. Now that I know it&#8217;s not an ectopic, I don&#8217;t want to feel them anymore. Like you, I keep thinking it&#8217;s bad things happening in there. But logically I know it can also be very normal. Too bad logic flies right out the window in my brain!

Embo, your symptoms sound great. I hope your scan is just as great. 

Don&#8217;t forget girls, I updated the first page with all the scan dates. Oh, that reminds me to add Round&#8217;s first pre-natal appointment. So if there&#8217;s ever any question about what&#8217;s coming up, you can look there.

My nausea was noticeable yesterday and was this morning after I ate my cereal. Now I don&#8217;t notice it and I want it back. Boobs still hurt though. I totally do the wake up and grab boobs move too! My husband hasn&#8217;t caught me doing that. I&#8217;ve found all sorts of clever ways to poke and prod them to check them throughout the day, even in public!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe well I am cramping on and off all day, why do I have to freak out so so much


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Heart, I'll need you all there for sure :)


----------



## heart tree

puppycat said:


> Thanks Heart, I'll need you all there for sure :)

You bet honey. Holding your hand the entire time. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

Do you know if lip balms are safe to use? Burt's bees made my lips feel strange so I got aveda as its supposed to be natural but I wiped it right off as I'm scared. My lips are SO dry.


----------



## heart tree

Gosh Hopeful, I never even thought about it. My lips are super dry too! I use a wet washcloth in the shower and rub them with it to exfoliate. Then I use Soft Lips balm. It never occurred to me that it wouldn't be safe.


----------



## Tititimes2

croydongirl said:


> My hubby makes fun of me because every morning when I wake up the first thing i do is a boob grab to make sure they are still feeling bloated! In the past with my m/c's they have deflated right away so I like to check everyday just to make sure!! ha ha

I have to say I do it too! :haha: I officially feel I'm PAL normal! We can't all be crazy ladies. hee, hee.


----------



## heart tree

Titi, I think we are all gloriously crazy! PAL Normal = Crazy to everyone else!

I've been on the crazy train for years. Care to hop on?


----------



## Embo78

I love it!!!! PAL normal :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I'm even scared to use soap and deoderant (I do use them though) . I switched to norwex all natural face lotion too.


----------



## heart tree

I seriously don't feel like I have the energy to find other products to use. I guess I'm feeling like my pregnancy should work or not work regardless of what I'm putting on my body. That being said, I don't think I'll color my hair for a while (natural blond, but now has lots of gray!) And I used to love a spray tan in the summer and I haven't done that in years. So the major chemical things I definitely stay away from.

God, I'm just exhausted today. Having a hard time keeping my eyes open at work today.


----------



## hopeful23456

ok, I will stop googling everything I put on or in my body - I'm going crazy!!!!! I was just worried about eating cracklin oat bran cereal, just plain from the box at my desk. I'm exhausted too.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> Titi, I think we are all gloriously crazy! PAL Normal = Crazy to everyone else!
> 
> I've been on the crazy train for years. Care to hop on?

Sitting right behind you heart!!!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome aboard Titi!

Hopeful, step away from google. Eat your Cracklin' Oat Bran with pride!

Does anyone else feel hungry/sick? I feel hungry, but when I think about eating it makes me kind of sick. This morning, I was starving, then ate my breakfast and then didn't feel so good. I just ate lunch and now I feel hungry/sick again. I couldn't possibly be hungry since I just ate. My stomach just doesn't feel right. Anyone else?


----------



## puppycat

Yup! I don't know whether to eat or not! Lol


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Puppy. I keep going back and forth about this. One second I think I'm imagining it, and then another I don't feel so great. I'm praying this is a good sign.


----------



## puppycat

Me too!
I had 2 dry biscuits, a pitta and houmous, a toasted teacake and a packet of wotsits today. Thats it!


----------



## puppycat

Oh and a hanful of grapes for breakfast. Lol


----------



## heart tree

I ate more than you. A small bowl of cereal with rice milk, an apple, butternut squash soup and half an egg salad sandwich and I just ate a banana. I know I should be drinking a lot of water, but it makes me so full I have a hard time drinking it.


----------



## Embo78

I had a bowl of cornflakes for brekie (that I couldn't finish)
Tomato soup for lunch (that I didn't finish!!)
2 satsumas
1 apple
Handful of my daughters fries
And sucked on black currant and liquorice sweets (they take away my nausea slightly)
To drink I've had plain water and a glass of lime and soda water.


----------



## heart tree

Embo, we've had a similar eating day! Fries sound really good to me right now. All of a sudden my stomach feels like a champ and is ready to eat some more. I have a schizophrenic stomach!


----------



## puppycat

I feel better knowing you're not eating so much either. Thanks girls x


----------



## hopeful23456

I eat a lot and don't feel the best for awhile after I eat. Then I want to eat again.


----------



## heart tree

I guess the thing that concerns me is that with my first pregnancy, (the only other one that had a heartbeat) I was nauseous all the time. I didn't get a break from it. With this pregnancy, it comes in waves. Then I think I'm just making it up. Then my crazy brain starts thinking that the pregnancy has ended. I seriously want to feel sick every second of the day, not this hungry/sick/fine business.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, the steroids definitely must impact your eating habits I'm sure. Not to mention, you are eating for 3! Yippee!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy - good luck on the scan tomorrow, it's going to be great!

Heart- I think the steroids keep the sickness away too but when I first wake up I feel the worst, and after i wolf down a meal.


----------



## Round2

Oh yes, hungry/nauseous describes how I've been feeling for the last 6 weeks. I think I'm getting used to the nausea, but the food aversions are killing me. I'm living off fruit and white bread. I can't even look at meat or vegetables. Oh, I have to eat every hour or else I start gagging. I've actually lost 3lbs...but I'm going to assume that from the lack of wine in my diet!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Round, that makes me feel better. It's such a strange phenomenon. I didn't feel like this for the 3 pregnancies that I didn't have a heartbeat, so I'm really hoping this all means I have a little fighter in there. 

Even though I do eat chicken occasionally, I can't even think about it. Carbs are my friend right now. Crackers and toast. Fruit and veggies are ok for me too. Oooh, a wave of nausea just hit. Yea!


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, I just got off the phone with a client of mine. Her daughter lives in Ireland and is pregnant. I asked how her daughter was doing and she told me last week they couldn't find a heartbeat at 17 weeks! They told her to come back after January 1st if nothing had happened. Can you believe that? My client told her daughter to get a second opinion, which she did, and they found the heartbeat. I can't even imagine being on that rollercoaster.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Is 500 miu good for 4 weeks and 3 days? I am 13 dpo if that helps. I was 100 yesterday


----------



## heart tree

9, that's your hcg level today? 500 at 13dpo? Wowzers! At 15dpo mine was 149. And they rose so quickly from yesterday. Maybe you are going to be octo-mom! LOL!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I looked it up it looks normal for 4 weeks. I don't know. I used the babymed.com chart and the American pregnancy one, to see if it was normal. Yeah my first bfp was at 9 dpo now I am 13 dpo and got my blood drawn today and it was 500 and yesterday was 100.I don't wan tto be Octo mom. Lol


----------



## 9babiesgone

This is what it says for 4 weeks and 3 days on babymed.com , it says 400-7000 and the americna pregnancy one says 5-426 . Wnder which is correct.


----------



## heart tree

I think there is such a huge range of normal that as long as your numbers fall into the normal range you are fine. Congrats, that's a great start!


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to say :hi: and congratulations to all you RPL'ers. Can't wait to join you!


----------



## heart tree

You get your tush over here ASAP missy! Can't wait to have you. We'll rollout the red carpet. Strike that, no red allowed in this thread. Green carpet!


----------



## heart tree

Hey Pup, I'll probably be sleeping when you have your scan. I'll be holding your hand in my dreams. Good luck. xoxo

Round good luck to you too!


----------



## daviess3

Puppy thinking of u today, crossing my fingers legs everything! 
I'm with u ladies on sicky then hungry I'm same as u heart one min starving next yuk! An can't decide what i want lol! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey lovely ladies how you all feeling??

I feel awful. Had an awful day of pains yest, got my hopes up i wont lie! turns out to be my blooming bowels.. I suffer with IBS and yest wow it just got the best of me, but with all the signs of labour.. 
Think im gunna go way over! lol 

x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck puppy! 

ohhh tracie, good luck if you go into labour soon! Eeek! :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Tracie it's to cold to come out lol!! My friend was small an all baby an she only went 3days over and next one 1day early! So maybe she's not as snuggly as you think! Lol x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls :hugs:

On route home now. Miserable woman wouldn't give me a picture :(

There's only one in there! Measuring bang on 5weeks so high HCG is a mystery!

Got to go through the normal route now... Gp and midwife plus 12week scan x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats puppy!! Exciting Hun so pleased all was good for you, I no it's a long time to wait, but no news is good news! Was it lovely to see a good scan? 
I'm very scared for mine tom I don't want to b the one to bring bad luck to the thread an I obviously don't want bad news!! I'm still testing everyday!! Just hope an pray I see hb!! Xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Congrats puppy!

Round good luck on your appt!


----------



## Embo78

So happy for puppy :)

Davies I feel exactly the same way as you!! I don't want to be the one to bring bad news to the thread. I've said this before and it's happened every time :( 
Only 2 days to go!! I've been having some really good symptoms so I'm crossing everything I'll be ok this time :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yeah it is to cold i wouldnt wanna come out, but her nana has knitted her lots of cardigans and and all her fans have brought her lots of snuggly clothes and winter wear so shel never be cold :D so if shed like to evict herself on friday mummy would be greatly happy lol. 

:D


----------



## daviess3

Haha tracie fxd for u Hun xx
Embo me to I have never had nausea! An it's here today In full force!! I am still on sofa in pjs forced myself to eat cereal an now feel as sick as a pig! Dizzy very tired had a 2hour sleep today! It's only lunchtime lol!! I hope this is 5th time lucky forme an lucky ffor everyone! Mines 1030am at Stmarys but could be 12ish knowing how late they run! X


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, tbh it was all very clinical and not like I expected - I know they were looking to make sure baby was in the right place but the tech was a Dr not an actual sonographer and so she had like no people skills. Just in, there's your bean, measure it, look at your ovaries. Thanks goodbye. :(


----------



## Tititimes2

Goodness - I'm behind. I have to catch up from late yesterday! Hope everyone has a great day today. :flower:

Saw the OB last night and had another scan. We are doing great so far. More blood work and scans Thursday and Saturday. Hoping for a fetal pole and heartbeat. Please!

Tried to get a good scan picture, this is the best I can do from yesterday showing the yolk sac.
 



Attached Files:







LO 12_13_11 002.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tititimes2

Tracie sorry you aren't feeling well. Soon, soon soon! Hang in there honey. Friday is coming! So exciting!


----------



## Round2

Yay, nice to wake up to some good scan news! Congrats girls.

Glad to hear every is feeling nice and crappy!! 

It's unusually warm here in Canada. For once, we may not even have a white Christmas. I'm okay with that though.


----------



## 9babiesgone

heart tree said:


> I think there is such a huge range of normal that as long as your numbers fall into the normal range you are fine. Congrats, that's a great start!

Thanks. 


Amos2009 said:


> Just wanted to say :hi: and congratulations to all you RPL'ers. Can't wait to join you!

I can't wait till you join us


Tracie87 said:


> Hey lovely ladies how you all feeling??
> 
> I feel awful. Had an awful day of pains yest, got my hopes up i wont lie! turns out to be my blooming bowels.. I suffer with IBS and yest wow it just got the best of me, but with all the signs of labour..
> Think im gunna go way over! lol
> 
> x

Hope you are feeling better tracie. 





How are you embo, titi, puppy, glad your scan went well, wish they had given you a picture. I am so happy they saw an little baby in there. :happydance:

Wishing I could keep up with this thread better. But having trouble. Woke up still sick think my lupus has really lowered y immune system bc i can't seem to get better. 








puppycat said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> On route home now. Miserable woman wouldn't give me a picture :(
> 
> There's only one in there! Measuring bang on 5weeks so high HCG is a mystery!
> 
> Got to go through the normal route now... Gp and midwife plus 12week scan x




daviess3 said:


> Congrats puppy!! Exciting Hun so pleased all was good for you, I no it's a long time to wait, but no news is good news! Was it lovely to see a good scan?
> I'm very scared for mine tom I don't want to b the one to bring bad luck to the thread an I obviously don't want bad news!! I'm still testing everyday!! Just hope an pray I see hb!! Xx




Embo78 said:


> So happy for puppy :)
> 
> Davies I feel exactly the same way as you!! I don't want to be the one to bring bad news to the thread. I've said this before and it's happened every time :(
> Only 2 days to go!! I've been having some really good symptoms so I'm crossing everything I'll be ok this time :)




daviess3 said:


> Haha tracie fxd for u Hun xx
> Embo me to I have never had nausea! An it's here today In full force!! I am still on sofa in pjs forced myself to eat cereal an now feel as sick as a pig! Dizzy very tired had a 2hour sleep today! It's only lunchtime lol!! I hope this is 5th time lucky forme an lucky ffor everyone! Mines 1030am at Stmarys but could be 12ish knowing how late they run! X




puppycat said:


> Thanks girls, tbh it was all very clinical and not like I expected - I know they were looking to make sure baby was in the right place but the tech was a Dr not an actual sonographer and so she had like no people skills. Just in, there's your bean, measure it, look at your ovaries. Thanks goodbye. :(




Tititimes2 said:


> Goodness - I'm behind. I have to catch up from late yesterday! Hope everyone has a great day today. :flower:
> 
> Saw the OB last night and had another scan. We are doing great so far. More blood work and scans Thursday and Saturday. Hoping for a fetal pole and heartbeat. Please!
> 
> Tried to get a good scan picture, this is the best I can do from yesterday showing the yolk sac.




Round2 said:


> Yay, nice to wake up to some good scan news! Congrats girls.
> 
> Glad to hear every is feeling nice and crappy!!
> 
> It's unusually warm here in Canada. For once, we may not even have a white Christmas. I'm okay with that though.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Davies and round, hoiw are you 2 this morning?

Hw are you heart?


I hope everyone is well


----------



## daviess3

Good thanks Hun u? Fab betas by way! I'm very very nauseaus today haven't moved from sofa I'm trying to make a roll for lunch now but who knows weather I will eat it! Lol! Got to wash my hair! I am off to my sisters Tom at 6am as she's going to get the train to London with me an come to the appointment! As my hubby can't get out of work!! But that's fine be nice for her to come with me I havd always gone with her to see her babies!! Just feel bit funny about. Being legs spread with my sister there lol! Pray for a hb an fetal pole!!!! Pls pls pls!!! Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I will pray that you see that fetal pole. I am sorry you are so nauseous, I know the feeling I get like that mostly at night. :hugs: I think i t is a great sign that you have so many symptoms.


----------



## Embo78

Praying Davies :) how far gone will you be?


----------



## daviess3

Fab scan titi xx
I will b 6+4 from ov dates!! I was like u 9 babies sicky at night now last 2 days bam morning an it gets worse throughout the morn!! Good job I don't have work coz I can't move! I love it though!! Love a symptom!! Just praying for a baby xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Just wanna send out hugs and kisses to my girl Never who is PAL. I know she'll join us when she's ready. I know you're lurking around! Love to you hon! :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah! Lots of thoughts going out to Never :friends:


----------



## Round2

Good luck Davies, hope you've got some more good news for us.

Congrats Never.

AFM, I just got back from my appointment. Kind of a waste of time. She said her doppler was really crappy and that it was probably too early to hear the HB. We tried anyways, but of course couldn't hear anything. All it did was make me worry more. Got the date for my NT scan...it's next Tuesday, the 20th. That's going to be a nerve wracking one. I hope the doppler I ordered comes soon. I need some reassurance.


----------



## filipenko32

ok girls I am caving in to the obsessive testing! If I post a picture of my 25 miu test at 15dpo will you tell me whether you think it's dark enough?


----------



## hopeful23456

round2 - what province are you in? sorry to hear the doppler was crappy, that sucks. I'm sure that little one is doing great

davies - praying for a good scan for you tomorrow! It will be good!!!! 

never - when is your beta? 

fili - i eat so much, then feel sick and like i'm going to explode, then exhausted, then hungry again. is that how you feel? too bad there isn't chex cereal for chex mix in the UK.

titi - awesome news about the scan - congrats!


----------



## filipenko32

round did you not even get a scan?


----------



## filipenko32

Just like that hopeful! Just like that! Sooo tired today too, nearly too tired to eat but not quite!! When do you come off them?


----------



## hopeful23456

post the pic fili!


----------



## hopeful23456

i'm on them until 12 wks I think, I'm 7 wks today


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah me too, 12 weeks I think, and I will get there and so will you! :yipee:


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> round did you not even get a scan?

No, I had a scan last week. I've had 4 already and will get my NT scan next Tuesday. This was just an appointment to see my GP while I wait to see my OBGYN.



hopeful23456 said:


> round2 - what province are you in? sorry to hear the doppler was crappy, that sucks. I'm sure that little one is doing great.

Ya, I'm bummed too. I'm in Ontario. Are you from around here?


----------



## hopeful23456

round2 - i am in MN but in sales and alot of my territory is canada- i talk to canadians all day long ;) and have for years. we have the most customers in ON but i've only been to toronto a couple of times. it's software sales so we can work over the phone and internet.


----------



## Round2

hopeful23456 said:


> round2 - i am in MN but in sales and alot of my territory is canada- i talk to canadians all day long ;) and have for years. we have the most customers in ON but i've only been to toronto a couple of times. it's software sales so we can work over the phone and internet.

I grew up near Toronto but live in Ottawa now. I'm a software developer...ha, ha maybe we've spoken before!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok, here they are so....do you think they're dark enough!? :rofl: Oh that age old question! The three sticks together show 1 that was taken this morning and 2 that I have just taken now for this thread. The one on its own is the up closer from this morning.
 



Attached Files:







15dpo 3sticks.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5









15dpo.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopeful23456

They look awesome Fili! Too bad you don't have a beta test sooner, or maybe it's good. I just am so impatient to wait for numbers but those are nice dark lines for this early.

Round2- I sell to custom manufacturers, you work with any?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oooooo pretty =D


----------



## Round2

hopeful23456 said:


> They look awesome Fili! Too bad you don't have a beta test sooner, or maybe it's good. I just am so impatient to wait for numbers but those are nice dark lines for this early.
> 
> Round2- I sell to custom manufacturers, you work with any?

Na, probably not then....I work for the government. Before this I worked at an environmental engineering firm.

Filli, your tests look great. I've never tested with IC's that late, but when you google IC's @ 14 DPO, you're actually look quite dark in comparison.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv been naughty! lol... 

i wrote all my xmas cards out 2 weeks ago, and signed it from me, OH and Izzy, now my mum has phonecalls from my gran, aunties the lot asking why no1 told them id had the baby... i havent lol.. i was just being nice and signing my daughters name because she SHOULD be here by then... oopps poor mum


----------



## daviess3

ah Tracie ur poor mum lol!! probably had a right ear bashing! Lol! 
Fili ur tests look good sweetie dont stress!!! xx
I no its hard cox no matter what im stressing about tom! My hubby has taken day off an is coming to!! He has rearranged his work so i think were going to drive! So scared i have to keep saying i had all good symptoms i felt sickas a dog all day! So must be good signs! x


----------



## ttclou25

Round 2 - i wouldnt worry about the doppler, i got mine at 9 weeks and didnt get a heartbeat to nearer 12 weeks (my midwife now on appointments takes ages to find his heartbeat now!!) Youll find that he has a favourite spot and when you get used to finding him youll be fine. Remember to have a full bladder, and try really low down just literally above pubic bone.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

luckily they just laughed, dont see the problem anyway shes a person to lol shes just still hibernating!


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, are you driving to St Mary's? It's just you might be better on the train round there. You're going to be the happiest person tomorrow, I just know it! How far along are you now? x x


----------



## filipenko32

Round I was just talking to my sister and they couldn't find my nephew's hb at 20 weeks!!! :saywhat: he's 3 now btw.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Is quickly rising hcg a sign of ectopic? I am so anxious. I had some spotting so they called in blood drawing for me this afternoon. N I just got them back. 5034. Yesterday was 500. I am freaking out a little


----------



## puppycat

I think slow rising HCG is ectopic hun


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe ok. I hope so. My levels are rising crazily. I guess I should just be happy but I overanalyzing it


----------



## filipenko32

9 did you ask the doctor or person who told you or did they say anything. If you're worried you should ask the doctor or call the nurse in the EPU and they will explain if it's all ok and put your mind at rest because it's coming from a professional. I have never heard of hcg rising too much though, I thought it could only be a good thing! :happydance: Just to put your mind at rest ask the person who told you your results, when you can tomorrow otherwise it will play on your mind. Also if they haven't requested more bloods / scans / checks then they must think all is well! :yipee:


----------



## ttclou25

I found this website helpful with HCG when i was being tested https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html - perhaps your further along than you thought


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Fili! I hope so!! I hate underground an last time i got train was 1 hour late due to some bethnal green line problem lol!! I got to liverpool st an got a cab last time it cost me £100!! lol 2 train tickets 2 cabs!! My hubby said he can drive its just congestion charge an parking i found the website of sumwhere online thats £15 for 5 hours so should be ok!! x
9 babies my hcg no were really high to hun but not that high i was worried to but that seemed to be more low hcg levels!! fxd hun xx


----------



## ttclou25

9babiesgone said:


> Is quickly rising hcg a sign of ectopic? I am so anxious. I had some spotting so they called in blood drawing for me this afternoon. N I just got them back. 5034. Yesterday was 500. I am freaking out a little

Maybe its twins :wacko: :thumbup:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Fili, thanks. I am on hold ith them right now.

Thanks ttclou saw that site earlier today. :)

Davies I am glad I am not the only one with somewhat high hcg. I don't th ink I could be farther along bc I had my period last month


----------



## hopeful23456

9b - maybe you are further along? wouldn't be ectopic I don't think as those are usually low, slow numbers. molar pregnancy are really high numbers, like 100K. I think you are fine! do you remember what your numbers were with your other kids?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Ttclou omgosh that would be freaking crazy


----------



## 9babiesgone

hopeful23456 said:


> 9b - maybe you are further along? wouldn't be ectopic I don't think as those are usually low, slow numbers. molar pregnancy are really high numbers, like 100K. I think you are fine! do you remember what your numbers were with your other kids?

My number with Cassie at 8 weeks was only like 74-100, they thought I would lose her, but progesterone helped it go up. None of y living kids had numbers this high this early.


----------



## hopeful23456

I had 285 AF 13 dpo, 497 at 15 dpo and 1500 18 dpo. Did they check your progesterone? Mine was around 200 and high prog can be a sign of twins too. There a girl on another forum with quads! From only 1 mature follie, all fraternal and her hcg wasn't that high which was strange but was in upper twins territory per betabase. . But I've read some singletons that are really high too though. When is your scan?


----------



## Tititimes2

Hang in there 9babies. It is rising so that part is good. Maybe it is a multiple pregnancy! They should definitely re-test you in a few days to compare - that is always useful. Is that possible this week?


----------



## 9babiesgone

9 dpo it was only 25 then 12 dpo it was 500 and 11 dpo was 100 and thn today. At 13 dpo it is 5034. My progesterone was 345. I just talked to the woman on the phone and she said I Could be having twins or just have high levels bc some woman do I got an ultrasound booked for Friday bc of this woohoo!


----------



## heart tree

Hi all, I'm in meetings all day so just did a quick catch up. Pups, so glad you had a decent scan. You got the info you needed. Sorry she was not as warm and cuddly as you would have liked. But most important is you are measuring perfectly.

Round, sorry you couldn't hear the hb. I hope you aren't stressing too much. I wish they also scanned you to reassure you.

9, I wouldn't think ectopic, however, not to scare you, but with levels rising quickly like that, I hope they will monitor you for a molar pregnancy. They are really rare, but I just want you to be informed. Your levels are high enough now that they should see something on a scan. You should push for one if you can. My hope is that it's twins and not a molar. 

I'm not in a good place today girls. My symptoms have all but left me. No nausea. No sore boobs. They might be a little sore, but not like they have been. Normally when I wake up, they are killing me. I couldn't even feel them this morning. They are still big, but that's it. I can eat anything right now and not even feel heartburn. I don't know. I'm just worried.


----------



## heart tree

9, glad you have a scan scheduled. I'll add it to the front page when I have a moment.


----------



## Tititimes2

9babiesgone said:


> 9 dpo it was only 25 then 12 dpo it was 500 and 11 dpo was 100 and thn today. At 13 dpo it is 5034. My progesterone was 345. I just talked to the woman on the phone and she said I Could be having twins or just have high levels bc some woman do I got an ultrasound booked for Friday bc of this woohoo!

Yayay for a scan!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. I am a little nervous about this all. I just hope they see something and it isn't molar.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - I thought my symptoms went away last week then they came back in full force. Try not to stress too much! 

9b- get a scan! That could be multiples. They are supposed to be able to see something at over 1000- 1500 hcg


----------



## croydongirl

Hi ladies,
heart- I know exactly how you feel. My symptoms have gone. Yesterday I thought they were fading but today nothing. I am also getting some strange cramps, and lower backache just like with my period. I am terrified. I called my doctor and they moved my scan from Thursday to this afternoon. I really think in my situation this could be it. And while I want to put off finding out bad news, I would rather know than wait and wonder for two more days. I am praying for a miracle but losing hope with each passing hour. I can't seem to think abut anything else except for how foolish I was to believe this time might be different. Sorry to be a downer. 
My doctor told me that symptoms fading in itself is not something to worry about so I hope that can reassure you.


----------



## Round2

My symptoms really have come and gone this pregnancy. I can go 3-4 days with terrible MS, then I get a good 3-4 days feeling absolutely nothing. I swear, alot of it is my head too. My symptoms always disappeared a few days before each scan, then immediately after I saw the heartbeat, I felt sick again.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> I'm not in a good place today girls. My symptoms have all but left me. No nausea. No sore boobs. They might be a little sore, but not like they have been. Normally when I wake up, they are killing me. I couldn't even feel them this morning. They are still big, but that's it. I can eat anything right now and not even feel heartburn. I don't know. I'm just worried.

heart- sorry I missed your post earlier. Honey I had exactly this thought the other day. My boobs felt normal. I was in the mirror going, "they are flatter, aren't they?" I had only woken up only 1 time the night before instead of 4. Didn't feel the little stretches in my middle. But it didn't matter. Viola! The scan shows progress. The symptoms really do come and go. Part of the crazy we are having to endure. Try not to stress too much hon.


----------



## croydongirl

I hope that is the same for me. PAL is stressful.


----------



## ttclou25

Dont rely on symtoms mine would come and go often in first trimester...My new panic now is how often i feel him, never gets easier this pg lark :wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

daviess3 said:


> Hi mon, how u doing? U no it's a girl already? Gail predicted me a girl coincieved by end of nov! An I got my bfp nov!! Will see! I think boy! Do we ever stop knicker checking mon? Lol
> Puppy u r fussy lol what savouries do u eat?
> I just had frosties? Yum yum xx

I am doing great, how about you? I am SO happy to see you here!!! And yes, we have known it was a girl since from about 11 weeks. I did a blood DNA test (it's new) that can tell you what you are having and it said girl. Couldn't fully believe it yet but a scan with my RE around 12.5 weeks said most probably girl. Then had a private gender scan at 14 weeks that confirmed it was a girl followed up by my anatomy scan at 16 weeks. All said GIRL! So happy as I already have 2 boys.

I must say, Gail has been right on with everything so far! Kind of spooky lol. And no, I never stop the knicker checking. That lovely pregnancy discharge makes me freak every time lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

hopeful23456 said:


> Mon- wanted to say hello to you! So happy to hear you and your little girl in there are doing well. So Mon's avatar used to be a pic of her legs up on the wall "for a bfp" so I started putting my legs up on the wall too, thought it was a great idea. Don't know if it was that or the iui that did the trick but I will never forget those legs up on the wall.

That is so sweet, thanks for thinking of me. :flower:

And likewise, I will never know if it was the legs up the wall thing or not but the 1st month I did it was the month I got pregnant with my little girl. Believe it or not, I am pretty sure that is a picture of the day my hubby and I conceived. :blush:


----------



## Mon_n_john

For all you ladies who worry about symptoms that come and go please don't worry, mine came and went all the time too. And here I am so try to relax. That's all you can do for now. Hugs!


----------



## daviess3

Mon so pleased for you I really am! 17weeks is so far away right now! Ihope Gail is right for me to! Would love a girl of boy (don't mind don't hVe either) but shr said end nov so wi keep my fxd this is it!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Heart I hope you're ok. Symptoms really do come and go. I hope they're back full throttle tomorrow :hug:


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Ladies can I join?
This is my third pregnancy. Just had a scan yesterday and measuring a little behind at what would be today 5.6wks. Great hb tho at 178bpm. My first appt with my fertility specialist is Friday 16th and I have a second scan tuesday 20/12. I have never made it past 6wks with a live baby (missed miscarriages). I am a high risk pregnancy due to Asherman's syndrome and pelvic congestion syndrome, Hoping I'm one of the lucky ones.

I think since I have read on almost every early PAL thread that women are worried about coming and going symptoms that we are all normal. My only consistant symptom is tiredness, the boobs nausea, bloating etc come and go depending on the time of day. I'm freaking out like the rest of you but atleast we have each other!


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome justwaiting! Happy to have you here and that is a good strong heartbeat!


----------



## croydongirl

Back from the scan. Still pregnant and bean has grown from Thursdays scan for sure. The heartbeat measured at 113 which they said was fine because I am only 6.5 weeks, they just wanted it to be over 100 but it still makes me nervous. I would have liked one in the 170's! That's a great heartbeat!

So for today I guess I have to Thank Jesus that we got a growing bean and pray it continues to grow strong and healthy...next scan in one week, God willing.


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent news :)


----------



## justwaiting

Excellent news croydon. All you need is a grwoing bean. When will they scan u next?


----------



## Round2

Croydon, that's excellent news and a fabulous HB for 6 weeks.


----------



## croydongirl

justwaiting said:


> Excellent news croydon. All you need is a grwoing bean. When will they scan u next?

They want me back in a week, so next Tuesday. It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Tititimes2

Great news croydon!!! 

Welcome justwaiting!


----------



## Mon_n_john

croydongirl said:


> Back from the scan. Still pregnant and bean has grown from Thursdays scan for sure. The heartbeat measured at 113 which they said was fine because I am only 6.5 weeks, they just wanted it to be over 100 but it still makes me nervous. I would have liked one in the 170's! That's a great heartbeat!
> 
> So for today I guess I have to Thank Jesus that we got a growing bean and pray it continues to grow strong and healthy...next scan in one week, God willing.

That's a great heartbeat for this stage! One in the 170s would be very unlikely so early on. The average is 120 right about now and my daughter's was 119 so your bean is just fine!


----------



## croydongirl

I swear this pregnancy feels like it has already been happening for a year...I am exhausted!


----------



## heart tree

God I've been in meetings all day. Have a lot to catch up on and probably won't be able to tonight. Just wanted to give a shout out to my girl, Croy! Excellent news hon. You and I are only a day apart and are having similar symptoms or lack thereof. All I felt today was some mild cramping where the bean is implanted. Made me nervous, especially with the lack of other symptoms. Hearing about your great scan gave me newfound hope. 

I also want to thank all the other preggos who are more advanced than me. Hearing your reassurance of symptoms going away makes me feel better too. I'll know for sure on Thursday either way. 

Love to everyone else.


----------



## daviess3

Well I'm just getting ready to go to scan very very scared!! Not quite sure if I slept last night through nerves! Had a nightmare it was all over again! Oh god I'm a right mess girls!! Oh well I can't change it today! C


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck davies i'll be thinking of you x x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

I'm here so scared just done my knicker check! Dont have nausea today am now officially shitting myself!!! Heeeeelllllppp!!
Will adrenalin harm the baby I keep trying to tell myself it will, so I try not to panic! Pls pls let me have a healthy bean pls pls! X


----------



## ttclou25

Croydon - Fab news baby is growing well - dont worry about heartbeat at this early stage like the dr said anything over 100 is good! Hope the weekend doesnt drag too long for Tuesday!

Davies - I have everything crossed for you lovely, let us know how you get on straight away. xxx


----------



## daviess3

Will do thank you xx


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Davies, can't wait to hear xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies you got great hcg and a good scan last time, you'll be fine hun! x x x


----------



## daviess3

All good ladies I measured 6weeks 4days bang on from ov dates! Saw hb an baby etc I took a pic on my phone coz they don't give pics! Thank u for being there for me love u all am so happy xx


----------



## bellamamma

Davies that's FANTASTIC! Been waiting to hear and am so happy now! Keep it up!


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: can't wait to see your pic x


----------



## Embo78

That is wonderful news can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## ttclou25

Fab news very pleased for you!! \\:D/

Now relax..... :winkwink: xx


----------



## daviess3

I forgot to ask hb measurement but the consultant told me it would of been at least 120 possibly 140? Def not under that or it would of said slow hb! Can't believe it x


----------



## Tititimes2

Wonderful news Davies!


----------



## Round2

Yay Davies! Congrats!


----------



## Round2

croydongirl said:


> I swear this pregnancy feels like it has already been happening for a year...I am exhausted!

I hear ya!! I can't believe it's only the first trimester still. I will be very old and gray by the time this kid comes out.


----------



## filipenko32

davies, are you getting /got af like cramps this time? 
I am hardly feeling a thing, just like a tightness and butterfly feelings is the best way I can describe it. I'm happy that this is completely different to my last 3 pregnancies but it's weird not feeling those cramps which actually got quite painful last time by 5 weeks.


----------



## daviess3

Have had some af type pain but all normal apparently! It's just stretching. She said any symptoms a symptom just relax do nothing an enjoy!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that's good to know, has it ever got really painful? I was on a plane last time about to set off and my god the af pain was so painful for about 10 mins, that's probably not good is it?! Right going to stop symptom analysing now! So pleased for your scan x x x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome news Davies!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Fili it could be a uti?


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not having cramps this time round puppy, I was just saying that last time i did, well for the other 3 mc's so I'm glad it's different and i don't have them if you know what i mean?


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh sorry, read it wrong. Had horrific cramps with my m/c last Christmas which was a uti. This time its just a constant ache like a pulled muscle or something


----------



## filipenko32

I think pulls and pains and twinges are fine but i think it's probably a bit more worrying if it's horrendous pain so hoping it keeps away - for both of us! :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

I not had any horrific pain just a dull like af pain!! Icried at my scanan seeng hb!! Was shaking was so nervous!!! x


----------



## 9babiesgone

So happy for you Davies! Got my scan on Friday! So nervous


----------



## daviess3

9babies u will b fine Hun with ur fab numbers!! I no it doesn't Matter what I say coz u will still b nervous but I was as nervous as hell an my scan was perfect! I'm so happy! Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks Davies. I really hope I have good news too.


----------



## daviess3

U will hun I no it xx


----------



## heart tree

Ok, have a little time to properly catch up.

Tracie, are you popping? Not pooping this time, but popping? :rofl:

Titi, do you have a scan on Thursday and Saturday? Let me know so I can update the front page. And gorgeous scan pic by the way!

Fili, those are gorgeous lines! I&#8217;m going to go look at mine at 15dpo to compare. Hubby is in the shower right now and I keep my stash in the bathroom. Don&#8217;t want him catching me looking at my tests. I can&#8217;t bear to throw them out yet!

Round, when will your doppler arrive? I know it has brought many women peace of mind. If I make it to that stage, I&#8217;m going to buy one and use it every day I think. I&#8217;ll put your NT scan on the front page.

Hopeful, how are you feeling? How are the beans? Oh and Happy 7 weeks! I couldn&#8217;t log on much yesterday, but am thrilled you made it to 7 weeks. Only 33 weeks left to go!

Justwaiting, welcome and glad you found us. You and I are both 6+5 today. So great you saw a hb! I&#8217;ll put your next scan date on the front page.

Mon, so glad to hear how well you are doing. It gives me hope!

Lou, you too! If I ever get to your stage of pregnancy, I know I&#8217;ll find something else to obsess over. That&#8217;s PAL normal1

Davies!!! :happydance: I knew it, I knew it, I knew it! So happy for you honey bun! Now post that scan piccy!!!

Fili, I&#8217;ve had some mild cramps. They are uncomfortable, but not painful. I kind of feel discomfort in my uterus all over. Nothing sharp or stabbing though. How are you feeling?

Croy, also so pleased for you. When is your next scan scheduled?

Does anyone else have upcoming scans that I should add? 9, I&#8217;ll add yours too.

AFM, had a tiny bit of nausea last night. Boobs definitely hurt last night and this morning. Had that dull cramping last night too. Stomach feels a little off today, but I can&#8217;t tell if it will turn into nausea or not. I&#8217;m terrified for my scan tomorrow, but like Croydongirl, I just want to know one way or the other. If it isn&#8217;t viable, I just want to end it. If it is, well then, that will be a miracle in my mind.

Girls, I just want to address the idea of not wanting to bring bad news to the thread. Sadly, I think that&#8217;s part of PAL. None of us want to get bad news. But it is possible that it could happen to any of us. I pray that we all have good news every time though. I think we&#8217;ve all been the victim of bringing bad news to a thread. I know I have. It feels horrible. I also want people to fell ok expressing all of their fears here. There is no such thing as bringing the mood down in here. We are naturally more cautious and scared than anyone else on this site. We&#8217;ve endured more loss than others. So let this be a place for us to be fully honest about how we are feeling, even if it isn&#8217;t positive. We are all here to lift each other up.


----------



## Embo78

Heart I'm so glad you addressed this. With each ladies good news scans I have this horrible thought. That's another good one. I'm going to be the one! What if I'm the one to bring down the mood of this wonderful thread. 
My initial feeling is relief and happiness for my PAL friend but the second is the above. I hate myself for even thinking like that. But I have to be honest or I'm screwed!!! 

I have my scan tomorrow. I feel anxious, scared, emotional. I keep thinking back to those god awful words. "oh Emily. I'm so sorry". Then I give myself a metaphorical slap and tell myself. Stop it. That was before. Stop reliving it. Reliving it affects me so badly. It's like I'm actually there on the bed, feeling all those feelings. God help me! I need to be carted off in a straight jacket!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

totally agree heart! glad your sore boobs came back :) sounds like your tummy feels like mine...

I am icky feeling today. my boobs weren't as sore this morning. last night, I felt crampy so was really scared but it was my icky intestines, nothing else. no diarrhea, just ickyness like i had eaten spicy food but I haven't. 

so i drove to work this morning, got my laptop, brought it home and am working from home. i am a little dizzy, tired, not too starving! had 6 slices of bread, 3 with just cheese on them and that made me feel better. usually I can wolf down food, today not so much.

boobs are sore now ;) come and go right? I think it's because when they are cinched up in a bra, it just makes them sore. but I hate the icky insides feeling, freaks me out. i don't feel like i will actually puke though as i'm way to scared to puke and move things around in there violently like that. 

davies - i'm soooooo happy for your scan. i knew it would be fine. there's something going on with all of us that's unexplainable and amazing right now. it's what miracles are made of.

9b- good luck w/your scan!


----------



## hopeful23456

embo - good luck with your scan too!!!! it will go great!


----------



## Embo78

Thank you hopeful :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Embo, thanks for your honesty and can I just say that I can relate. Sometimes telling so many people about a scan and then knowing that people are waiting for the results feels like a lot of pressure. Especially if you come back with bad news. I almost feel like I've let people down. And even worse, I start thinking, "why does it have to be me? why can't it be someone else?" I felt that a lot on the March Mummies thread you and I were on last year. I knew statistically that not everyone on that thread was going to have a baby, but I just kept hoping that it wouldn't be me coming back with the bad news. Not that I wanted any of them to have bad news, but very few of them had ever even had one loss. I felt like it was my turn to have a baby. But, it wasn't meant to be. I feel very differently on this thread, which is why I started it. I know that if I come back with bad news, you will all be able to give me strength to pick myself up again and push towards moving forward and getting pregnant again. I truly hope you and I can both come back with amazing scans tomorrow. I hope everyone does until their babies are born in 2012.

Also, I was talking to my therapist about my past memories of the horrible place I have to go for my scan tomorrow. I relive it too. I really think it is post traumatic stress syndrome that we all have. My therapist suggested trying to focus on the present rather than reminding myself about the past. It's hard, but necessary. So I'm just trying to enjoy today. I'm working from home. It's sunny outside. The air is crisp. I'm not bleeding. Lots of good things to focus on in the present moment.

Hopeful, sounds like you have all the right symptoms. It's good that you can work from home. I'm working from home today too, though have to go out later to meet a client. Funny that you should mention not wanting to puke due to the violent action of it. Sometimes I'm afraid to have a bowel movement because I don't want to push the bean out! Same with blowing my nose or sneezing! Crazy girl I am!


----------



## Embo78

Thank you heart. I really appreciate your honesty. It's great being PAL normal :haha:

It's great advice to live in the present. A very close family member of mine is in Aa. She lives by the phrase 'one day at a time' Its so apt for us PAL ladies don't you think?


----------



## hopeful23456

Good point heart- to live in the present. I need to remember that. I just sneezed hard laying in bed and it hurt! I usually try not to sneeze but that one just came out.


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I think you addressed the bad news situation beautifully. The last time I joined a PAL thread I was the first to have a MC and I felt terrible breaking everyone's confidence. But this thread is different, we've all been through so much, that unfortunately none of us are shocked by bad news.

9Babies, good luck. Your HCG is awesome, there's got to be something good growing in there.

Embo, I know that feeling. I still have the words... "I'm sorry, your baby has no hearbeat" ringing through my head. Both of my MMC's, the technicians said EXACTLY the same thing.

Oh and about the boobs....my boobs were crazy sore up until 6 weeks. Then they slowly got less sore and full. Then about a week ago they started filling up and getting sore again. Today, it feels like someone is pinching my left nipple.


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/86e44a25.jpghttps://https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/86e44a25.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Oh Davies. That's amazing :) :) :)


----------



## Round2

Wow, those are great pictures Davies....very clear!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks round2. I had the same words said with my second and third missed miscarriage. The first one I honestly can't remember. I was just so traumatised :(


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the boob advice Round. Mine were killing me up until a few days ago. Now they hurt, but not as much. Looking forward to them hurting again!

Davies, amazing pics! Look at your little bean!


----------



## heart tree

I just POAS for reassurance. Oh, the crazy train never stops!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for the message about bad news heart, everything you said is so true. This thread is for support and that means good and bad sadly but so long as we support each other then all is good! It's wonderful that there's lots of good news at the moment, it gives us all hope too! Davies as they say in Essex I am well jel of your scan, look at your beautiful little bean!!! I'm so happy for you, this is it for you now I just know it x x x
Oh heart do you think if I posted my pic of 16 dpo you could let me know if it's dark enough compared to yours? You know what an addict I am! I would be over the moon if it was as I've never had hcg like yours this time.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, post your pic and I'm going to post mine. 

I'll show you mine if you show me yours :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Amazing scan photo, so clear :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Fili, here are mine. The bottom one says 18, but that means 18 days past the trigger shot. So it is actually 16 days past Ov. Subtract 2 from each stick number to get how many days past Ov I was. Hope that makes sense

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/8a852c58.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Also, these are 10miu tests. I also did FMU tests, but didn't include them. My SMU tests were much, much darker.


----------



## LucyJ

:hi: girls

I hope you don't mind me poping in Ive been stalking the lovely amanda good to see round here and you lovely ladies from the rcm thread (yep stalked there too :blush:) I just want to say good luck to you all. Ive had 3 loses and now have my christmas miracle so it can happen its definitely scary/crazy time being PAL although you all sound perfectly normal to me.

I wish you all happy & healthy pregnancy :dust: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for popping in Lucy! You are truly a success story after a lot of heartache! And girls, she had some pretty awful bleeding at the beginning of her pregnancy, but still managed to have a very healthy, gorgeous boy!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks heart:flower::flower: that's so kind of you and a big relief!! The top test on the pic was done an hour ago with very very undiluted wee - held my wee! TMI! 
And the one underneath was done this morning with slightly weaker wee. Both are 16dpo. I think they're looking similar to yours! :yipee: oh these are 25's but don't think there's any difference between the 10's 

.......... gotta stop testing :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







16dopo.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- beautiful scan pic! Yeah!!!!

Fili- those lines are great! I can't wait for your beta and scans!

Thanks lucy! I love it when success stories post in here. Gives us hope.


----------



## Embo78

Great lines Fili :thumbup:

Thanks for the success story Lucy :) I'm really hoping I can do the same after 3 mmc's


----------



## daviess3

Fili look gorg to me hun same as mine to!! dont stress hunny bun xx
Thanks ladies for all ur comments i am on cloud 9 until 28th dec when i go back an i will be a quivering wreck again!!
Embo we all feel that hun i did this morning i didnt want to b the one to bring bad news etc! I felt like that when i had that bit of spotting! We do all feel the same hun its normal an thats why were all here to help each other xxx


----------



## heart tree

Fili, your lines look bang on for 16dpo! 

Good luck trying to stop POAS! I just did one today and I know Davies has been doing them too! It's just fun to watch them get darker and really fun when your hcg is so high that the line is darker than the control. That's what mine looked like today!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Davies :hugs: I have to admit being part of this thread is helping me sooooo much!! The advice and support is invaluable.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok, can barely keep up with my journal and threads that I follow anyway but I'm taking a teeny tiny step in here and hoping that this really is our time alongside the rest of you :flower:

Will read back through when I get a chance. 

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lucy, that's wonderful!! And I love the name Benjamin! What a fantastic Christmas present. Did you have any treatment or was it just put down to bad luck? Many congratulations to you and thanks for popping back, success on here and success stories keep me going!! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Andrea, welcome, welcome! So glad to see you here. Don't worry about reading all the pages, just start from this page and let's all move forward together.

We're trying to stay in the spirit of being in the present moment and not reliving the past. That's our mantra for today!


----------



## Embo78

Yay Andrea :) :) and look at those wonderful tickers. So happy to see you here :hug:


----------



## Tititimes2

Yayay! Andrea is here! We are with you honey!

So pissed, I wrote this long post about half an hour ago and lost it!


----------



## heart tree

Titi, tell me when your next scans are. Are they Thursday and Saturday?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I don't think I will ever be able to give up testing even when I'm 55 years old I will still be testing just for the sake of it!! :haha: it's soooooo addictive. I was actually trawling through some medical boxes we have in the laundry room desperately trying to find a Frer I was *sure* I had, then I got the shakes when I realised I'd used it! Oh dear. Need help. 

It would be wonderful to 'beat' the test and get a line darker than the control! Wow!! I would be on :cloud9: Thanks for your help x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Andrea I am going to read through your journal tomorrow x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Cramping a lot and it is freaking me out. Need some major hugs.


----------



## heart tree

9 - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Are they severe? Don't forget, it's so normal to have cramps right now.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I love that you'll test at 55!! :rofl:

The woman, Lucy, who just posted, pulled a FRER out of her camping first aid kit! We thought that was a brilliant place to keep one. You know, in case you get attacked by a bear, you'll have a FRER!


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- yes, sorry that was part of the post I lost. Yes- tomorrow AM blood work and scan and then Saturday AM appt with my OB with another scan. Praying for a fetal pole and heartbeat.

9babies- :hugs::hugs::hugs: It is ok honey. Cramping is normal. I had it too days ago and immediately went there but still here at 6+2. Just breathe.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Not sever but not light either


----------



## Tititimes2

Embo78 said:


> Thanks Davies :hugs: I have to admit being part of this thread is helping me sooooo much!! The advice and support is invaluable.

Ditto!


----------



## filipenko32

9 :hugs: :hugs: x 1 million. From what I can gather if they're not severe then it's normal. Think they're scary though :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart that's so funny about the camping bag :xmas13: A Frer for a bear!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks everyone you are super comforting right now. I would be freasking way more if it wasn't for you


----------



## heart tree

9 - last night mine were not very comfortable. They lasted about an hour. If I wasn't pregnant, I would have taken an ibuprofen. I thought about taking a Tylenol, but decided against it. They weren't severe, but they didn't feel good either.

Titi, added your scans to the front page!

Fili, isn't that hilarious! If all else fails, we should all have a FRER in our emergency kits!


----------



## Embo78

I worry because I haven't been cramping :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Em you have nothing to worry about hun :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Embo, that was my worry too. Davies and Hopeful were cramping, but I wasn't. Then I think it started for me at about 6 weeks. Now I hate it and don't want to feel it. Give it time.


----------



## Tititimes2

Embo78 said:


> I worry because I haven't been cramping :dohh:

Embo- crazy thing is- that is normal too. You are ok hon.

As far as I am concerned we are all fine unless and until someone credible tells us we're not damn it! This is OUR time.

Yes, I am officially in cheerleader mode. :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Love the PMA Titi! You are right. We are all fine until someone or something tells us otherwise.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks heart and everyone. Nd embo I didnt cramp at all with either of my live children. So that is normal too


----------



## daviess3

I agree with titi we are all going to have diff symptoms diff days I felt mega sick yest today just cramping late afternoon if I hadn't been for my scan I would b freaking!! But I think that's just how it goes! 9 babies I had cramps an I'm ok!! 
Embo like heart said sumtimes they dong kick in until later! 15% of women don't have any pregnancy symptoms! 
We will all have different children Boys girls black hair blond hair red brown! Blue eyes black eyes Hazel eyes!! So we will all have different symptoms won't we? Xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, no nausea for you today? That makes me feel better knowing that you had such a good scan yesterday.

And I have to admit, I secretly want a green eyed baby. My husband has the most beautiful green eyes. Mine are blue. I want a baby with green eyes.


----------



## filipenko32

Em I am not cramping at all either, just feels kind of tight. I do think both is normal though. X x x


----------



## Round2

Love all the optimism. Did you ladies find some pregancy safe alcohol that I missed out on?? Ha, just kidding! It's true all our babies will be different and so will all our pregnancies.

So Sunday I have to spend the day with a bunch of preggos/newborns and I'm dreading it! I'm not comfortable telling them I'm pregnant, not until after my NT scan. I know it's going to be an afternoon from hell. One of the women, litterally peed on a stick and called everyone she knew to say she was pregnant. Can you imagine? I've peed on like 400 sticks, had several betas, 4 ultrasounds and I'm still in denial.

Oh and hate/love cramps too. I get scared when I don't have them and freak out when I do have them.


----------



## heart tree

Round, that sounds like a nightmare of a day. You are going to need some of that "safe alcohol" to get you through. I don't blame you for not wanting to tell anyone your news. I hope you can get through the day with your sanity still in tact. I can't even imagine peeing on one stick and then announcing. I didn't even do that with my first pregnancy!

There is a woman on this site who recently got her first bfp after trying for a while. She set up a pregnancy journal and even bought some baby stuff. She wasn't even 5 weeks and her levels weren't rising properly. I was following her and was admiring her innocence. Sadly, she lost the pregnancy. It's amazing how jaded we have to become in order to survive.


----------



## Embo78

I feel like I could take on the world with all this awesome support!! I'm definitely going to my scan and I'm gonna go with Gav! Yesterday I was contemplating not going or going on my own!!


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: go Em!!!


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Round, that sounds like a nightmare of a day. You are going to need some of that "safe alcohol" to get you through. I don't blame you for not wanting to tell anyone your news. I hope you can get through the day with your sanity still in tact. I can't even imagine peeing on one stick and then announcing. I didn't even do that with my first pregnancy!
> 
> There is a woman on this site who recently got her first bfp after trying for a while. She set up a pregnancy journal and even bought some baby stuff. She wasn't even 5 weeks and her levels weren't rising properly. I was following her and was admiring her innocence. Sadly, she lost the pregnancy. It's amazing how jaded we have to become in order to survive.

Ya, it's going to be a hard day. I haven't seen alot of these women since my last loss in November of last year. They are my DH's friends wives. I've been avoiding them for so long, that I feel like I owe it to my hubby to make an effort with them. It's going to be so hard not to make sarcastic comments. I feel like I can't relate to them at all.


----------



## Tititimes2

Round2 said:


> One of the women, litterally peed on a stick and called everyone she knew to say she was pregnant. Can you imagine? I've peed on like 400 sticks, had several betas, 4 ultrasounds and I'm still in denial.

:rofl: Gotta love how our PAL minds work!


----------



## daviess3

Yay go Em what time is it hun i will be here waiting for u xx


----------



## Embo78

It's at 11. Actually feeling really calm!! Feels strange saying that :haha:


----------



## LucyJ

> Thanks Lucy, that's wonderful!! And I love the name Benjamin! What a fantastic Christmas present. Did you have any treatment or was it just put down to bad luck? Many congratulations to you and thanks for popping back, success on here and success stories keep me going!!

Thank you he is the best present ever especially as my dr said I would most likely mc as I had bleeding and cramping every time my hcg numbers doubled it was a shock and then getting positive scans. We went through recurrent miscarrage testing but they didnt find anything and our 3rd baby was sent for testing but everything came back normal. I have to say I do wonder whether its something to do with the placenta as Benjamin had to be delivered early as at my 36 week scan it showed my placenta was failing and they wanted him out.


----------



## heart tree

Round, do you have a smartphone? You could sneak off and be sarcastic with us! 

Em, glad you are feeling more calm. Rub some on me now.


----------



## heart tree

Luce, that placenta did what it was supposed to, even if it failed at the end. Benjamin was meant for this world.


----------



## 9babiesgone

No more cramping now it left just like it came all of a sudden. Congrats Lucy thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Tititimes2

Ladies, someone save me! I am beyond constipated - sorry foe the TMI. Anyone else? Any ideas how to cure? I have become miserable in last hour. I am drinking tons of water too. WTH?


----------



## Embo78

I'm thinking calm for the both of us heart!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I don't know . Maybe try some coconut oil, that is what my naturopath would recommend.


----------



## heart tree

Good to hear the cramps are gone 9. 

Titi, the only time I've ever experienced constipation was after my ectopic surgery and I was pumped up on pain meds. Apparently they cause constipation. I was so miserable I wanted to die! I'm a very regular girl. I have no solutions. Prune juice?

Em, I'm going to start chanting "em, em, em" instead of "ohm" to calm myself down tomorrow!


----------



## croydongirl

9babies - I have been having some horrible cramps. I don't know that I would say severe, but there certainly were not mild and they were more than uncomfortable. I was terrified but after seeing how much everything had grown in there in just 5 days I realised how much everything needs to stretch out. I usually have them for 30 minutes at a time on and off through the day. I am told it is normal, but it is different for everyone and even more scary after a loss, or multiple losses when we associate those pains with a loss coming. 

I was concerned about no sickness yesterday but that is back with a new strength today so I am feeling confidently pregnant today!

Wishing you all restful days today.


----------



## hopeful23456

Titi- the nurse told me to take mirilax to keep constipation away as I don't have it yet but it works when you are constipated too. Not sure what have over there. I hate taking anything though...

My sweet tooth is back, skittles, whoppers and strawberries...(just a little)

Round- hope you have a smartphone so we can all go with you to the get together

9b- my worst cramps were from icky tummy but I get pulling cramps too, I feel something almost constantly. 

It's raining in MN! I'm sooooo happy! It's really rare to have rain and not snow this time of year. It isn't that much warmer than freezing though and could turn to ice or snow tonight. I don't want a white christmas.


----------



## croydongirl

Its overcast here in Seattle, I WISH it would snow, because I would love a white Christmas. We had one a few years ago and it was magical but usually its just kinda gloomy here on Christmas day! As long as we can have the fire burning I'll take it!

I think we decided that if our scan next week looks good we are going to tell our parents on Christmas day. We would like to hold off telling other people until 12 weeks. Are any of you going to be making announcements on Christmas?


----------



## daviess3

Omg ladies just been crying an adoption programme has just been on tv! These poor children who's parents dont want them an there's people like us struggling! An parents on there waiting for children but the system is to slow! It breaks my heart! 1 poor lil boy had been with his foster carer all his life since s baby an the birth mother is trying to stop them adopting him permanently! Omg! It's just wrong poor child! 
Embo u will b fine! Heart is urs Tom? 
My cramping is every now an again an it's stretching our babies r growing 1mm a day now!! That's massive considering the size of our bubbas!! X


----------



## heart tree

Hope and Croy, I would love a white Christmas. All we get here is rain in the winter. I haven't seen snow in years. Croy, I'm having a hard time thinking ahead to Christmas. I lost my first baby on Christmas Eve and my second one I was on the operating table a year after my first loss on Christmas eve to have a D&C. They saw a glimmer of hope and decided not to do it that day, but later in January, we had to terminate. For me, Christmas does not equal joy. I think I just need to get through tomorrow's scan. I've already told my parents and sister. If I make it to the second tri miraculously, I will tell friends then. I think it is really sweet you are going to announce on to your parents on Christmas. Now that you mention it, we haven't told my husbands family. Maybe we will on Christmas if all is looking good. 

Did you say when your next scan was?

Davies, that is so frustrating! Those babies could have the best homes if the system weren't so messed up.


----------



## daviess3

Just checked front page embo titi heart thinking of u all Tom I no your a going to have fab babies in ur scans will be here waiting for you all good luck ladies xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh good luck girlies - we wanna see scan pics - no excuses :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Davies when are you going to change your status from waiting to try? And so we get to see a ticker??


----------



## heart tree

I'm not going to get pics. They don't even show me the screen at this place because they aren't doctors and can get in trouble for giving any medical opinions. They just take the images and send them to my doctor.


----------



## 9babiesgone

What vitamins are everyone on? I was on raw prenatal by garden of life, but now since I ran put and rainbow light we only $8 on amazon I got those


----------



## puppycat

Awww Heart that sucks :(


----------



## heart tree

9 I take rainbow light too. That's a great price!


----------



## puppycat

9 are your insurance covering the scan on Friday? I remember you having some trouble before - don't know why I just suddenly thought of it though :haha:


----------



## Embo78

I would put money on you having two or more in there 9. What did you say your hcg was? 5000 from 100?? Sorry I forget. Defo looking like multiples. How exciting. I need to see pics 9!

I'll defo be asking for a pic tomorrow.


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> I would put money on you having two or more in there 9. What did you say your hcg was? 5000 from 100?? Sorry I forget. Defo looking like multiples. How exciting. I need to see pics 9!
> 
> I'll defo be asking for a pic tomorrow.

I hope you have more luck when you ask for one Em, the miserable woman wouldn't let me have one :(


----------



## Embo78

My favourite nurse is scanning me and she's always given me pics before. Hopefully she'll let me have one this time.


----------



## petitpas

Subscribed!
It is so lovely to see so many ladies pregnant in here. I really hope these little bubbas all make it fxfxfxfx


----------



## Embo78

Look at you petipas almost 15 weeks :) :) :)


----------



## heart tree

PIP!!! Hello lovely! And look at that ticker. 14+5. Amazing! How is Ducky? How are you?


----------



## ttclou25

Hey Andrea, lovely to see you. Hi to Petipas. Hope all the US ladies have a lovely rest of day, I'm off to bed. Catch up 2moz x


----------



## heart tree

Night night Lou. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you for the welcome everyone...will do my best to keep up...you are al so chatty :rofl:

Em, heart and titi...mega big :hugs: for tomorrow :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Andrea, I'm seriously not this chatty in real life. I'm a rather pensive person. I think the nerves around this pregnancy are making me chatty. It helps relieve some of the stress.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well they maDe some bullshit referral reason for the ultrasound bc normally they only do 2 , one at 8 weeks and at 20 weeks, but I will be only 5 weeks on Friday. It is bc my levels were jumping quickly they want to make sure it isn't molar and that it is healthy. My levels were 100 on 11 dpo, 500 on 12 dpo, and 5034 on 13 dpo. So people are. Predicting twins but I doubt it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Oops forgot to quote you puppy. Hope that answered your question.

How is everyone? I am cramping again. N just wondering when my tummy will calm down. Peeing all the time.


----------



## puppycat

That is a massive jump hun! Could well be multiples :)
How come they tested it every day?


----------



## puppycat

I think I'm gonna go to bed - I'm tired now. So thirsty 9, how are you besides cramping?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Pretty good. Cold is finally lessening


----------



## justwaiting

Wow that was a marathon to try catch up on.

Good luck to all of the girls having scans tomorrow.

9- I hope your cramping isn't too bad, if it is more than one you'll have a little more stretching to do than the rest of us!

Davis - Great scan pic I'm so glad everything went well.

afm - Feeling like crap today, nausea's almost constantly, I never wake up feeling pregnant tho which sucks, it takes a bit for the nausea to kick in, the boobs take even longer, so frusterating. I woke up this morning with absolutely no optimism, hopefully my hcg is good today by my calculations it should be over 30,000 here's hoping. Wish I could have an ultrasound every second day just to calm my fears. It's so great to hear everyone is feeling the same on and off though. One day at a time right!


----------



## heart tree

Just, I never wake up feeling pregnant either. Maybe a twinge in my boobs but no nausea. I usually only get nausea after I've eaten something. I didn't have it at all yesterday, but today I do. I'll eat, then about 15 minutes later my stomach feels like crap. My hcg was 11574 last Tuesday. I'm probably over 100,000 now if they still continued to double. I'm not sure I could handle the stress of a scan every other day. Not that they are giving me that option! If I make it to the second tri, I'm going to invest in a doppler. 

Sorry you are feeling yuks today, but it's a good sign for sure!


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> There is a woman on this site who recently got her first bfp after trying for a while. She set up a pregnancy journal and even bought some baby stuff. She wasn't even 5 weeks and her levels weren't rising properly. I was following her and was admiring her innocence. Sadly, she lost the pregnancy. It's amazing how jaded we have to become in order to survive.

One thing I really hate that RMC has done to me is how every time I see something like this happen on here, my first thought is "I told you so." It's a terrible thing to think and I hate that I do! It's like some part of me wants everyone else to be as cynical about a BFP as I am. I hate it. HATE it. (And I would never dare admit to it outside of an RMC thread, either. :nope: Everyone but us would think I'm an absolute b*tch for it.)



Tititimes2 said:


> Ladies, someone save me! I am beyond constipated - sorry foe the TMI. Anyone else? Any ideas how to cure? I have become miserable in last hour. I am drinking tons of water too. WTH?

Miralax works like a charm. Everything else immediately takes me to the other extreme (!), but not Miralax. You could also try Metamucil.


----------



## heart tree

Oh HA, I totally agree. When I read this persons journal and saw she bought baby stuff, I was shocked. I wanted to say NO! Don't do that! BFP does not = baby!!! But I didn't. It's not my place to take someone else's joy away just because mine was. But I hear you. I also want to say I told you so. No, we aren't bitches. We're just wounded by a harsh reality.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I really wanted to buy baby stuff but I am too jaded to even think of it before 15 weeks.


----------



## Neversaynever

I totally agree with you HA and Heart...I'm such a cynical bitch from all this and I must admit it HAS turned me in to a bitter and twisted bitch :wacko:

The only thing I have bought was a T-shirt (well three) in Vegas when I was 10 weeks along with Furry as I was trying to be positive about the pregnancy...won't be doing that again in a hurry :nope:

Morning all..heart and Embo...good luck at your scans today, we are all there with you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Embo titi heart fxd an good luck today ladies pls keep us all updated!! We are all coming with u to ur scans! 
Heart I haven't put a ticker up coz it makes me nervous! I no I should but Im scared to tempt fate! But I should now I seen my healthy beans hb!! Oh I hope this is it! 

Feel bit icky this morning not quite sick but bit yuck! X


----------



## filipenko32

I feel hungover this morning and definitely had nothing to drink! Wonder if those grapes I had fermented!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I didnt buy anything untill 17 weeks and even then i wa shaking like a leaf when i brought it... then nothing untill 20 weeks then i went mad! lol

How are all you lovely ladies today?
xxx


----------



## daviess3

Good tracie u? I'm sleepy today! Your going to have a fab Xmas pressie?! Xx


----------



## justwaiting

I never bought anything in my previous pregnancies for the babies just some comfy maternity dresses and a pair of maternity work pants. This time I wanted to start off a little differently and boughrt a pink blanket to go with the frer for my husband, the blanket is a joke as my psychic aunty saw my husband holding a baby in a pink blanket!!! But thats it no other things for me or baby until atleast 12wks when i will buy something as a celebration!!! 

good luck for all the scans today can't wait to here the news


----------



## filipenko32

Omg I got a 2-3 on my clear blue digi already and only 17dpo!!! And my frer line was as dark as could be!!! I never had a frer line so dark until seven weeks before! I'm so happy!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im feeling like a hippo today lol.. very sore and huge! worth every second, just hard not being able 2 move very far or do much! lol


----------



## daviess3

Yay fili congrats I did my digi at 20dpo an got 2-3 so urs is fab! So exciting! 
Tracie mayb she's comin! Make the most of relaxing chick! X
Justwaiting I have only ever brought maternity clothes as there more comfy to wear! No baby stuff for me either! 12 weeks I would buy something to celebrate x


----------



## filipenko32

I can't believe it I'm in shock! If this pregnancy is a keeper I will walk round like this for the next seven months :shock: :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i very much doubt it, shes been threatening for weeks to come and never does. she is a diva lol


----------



## daviess3

I think girls are though!!! Me an my Sis were 2 weeks late! Xmas eve b a good birthday coz everyone's always celebrating! 
Fili I had that on frer to where test line was darker than control line! I love it! So hope our babies are keepers!! 
Waiting for embo scan? Think she's having it in 20mins!! Exciting!! X


----------



## daviess3

Im here embo xx


----------



## Embo78

She had real problems scanning me. She said I was really gassy and my bowels were full but we have a sac, yolk sac and what could've been a fetal pole. The quality was so poor tho because of the gas. 
I'm really happy with that cos I'm sure I could see something!!!

Next scan in two weeks. On the 30th :)


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: now have a good faaaaaart lovely! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Yay embo!! FAB hun xxx I suffer with that an i have had that when i had a scan (not when pg just for testing) She said iwas very gassy lol!! 
But fab news hun!! We now can enjoy xmas!! xx


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: fab news :hugs:

heart...good luck for yours later...we have to wait ages :coffee:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Wow, this thread moves so fast!

To the bitches, count me in! I've been told off a couple of times for being negative (honest) on threads about problems :blush:

Enbo, fab news on your scan! Are you saying they did an external scan? I don't understand how gas could be a problem otherwise?
My consultant said my bladder was empty when she scanned me yesterday yet I needed the toilet :rofl: I still liked the view we had so :shrug:

Never, congratulations on your bfp :yipee:


----------



## ttclou25

Embo - fab news scan went well!! And to see heartbeat is fab at 5 w 6d xxx


----------



## Embo78

I didn't see a heartbeat Lou.

It was an internal scan pip. She said she couldn't get a clear view because of the gas/full bowels. 

Does everyone agree that I shouldn't be worrying? Should I have seen a fetal pole for definite? If gas doesn't affect internal scans there's no reason not to see it. Seeing the yolk is positive tho ??


----------



## Round2

Yay Embo!! Fabulous news!!

Congrats Filip on on digi!!

Good luck Hearty and Titi today. Can't wait for the updates.

Oh and I'm a bitch too. I have to admit, there's apart of me that likes telling fertile undeserving women about my losses and how it can happen to them. Is that bad? I just hate it when women think it can't happen to them.

BTW my MS never kicks in before 11 am. I always wake up in the morning feeling great. I think that's pretty normal. They really should loose the term 'morning' from MS.


----------



## filipenko32

Embo, congratulations! It all sounds great, I don't think you can have a yolk sac without a feral pole. I am wondering about the clarity issue, sounds like it's their machine and nothing for you to worry about! Was it an old machine?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi pip, can I just say that I appreciate your honesty and youve always been a great help and source of inspiration to me! X x x


----------



## Embo78

Yes the machine looked a bit ancient!! Also it was one of the Epu nurses that scanned me. Not an experienced sonographer. Who knows!! I'll know more in 2 weeks


----------



## puppycat

Fetal pole is like a grain of rice atm - it's so hard to see but you'll definitely see it in 2 weeks when you next have a scan - they didn't see one with me either and we're not that far apart.

The yolk sac is the important part, that indicated there's going to be a baby, even if it's too small to see just yet :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks puppy :hugs: I'm comforted by the fact that there's room either side cos I'm not absolutely sure when I ov'd.


----------



## daviess3

Embo I think all sounds great I have def had gas on a scan b4 100%! an from research I did fetal pole an no hb is quite normal b4 6+4 after 6+4 is when u should def see a hb!! So don't stress Hun all sounds fine!! Did they give u any measurements? 
Come on heart an fili where's ur good news? Xx


----------



## Embo78

No I didn't even ask for measurements. I just said does it all look healthy and she said for 5+ weeks it's looking good.

Looking forward to seeing the other updates :)


----------



## filipenko32

Embo78 said:


> Yes the machine looked a bit ancient!! Also it was one of the Epu nurses that scanned me. Not an experienced sonographer. Who knows!! I'll know more in 2 weeks

That can make a huge difference embo, I have been for six early scans in total now and the difference between a nurse and a doctor is vast both in terms of what they can decipher and what they tell you ie nurses are sometimes not confident Early scanning is a fine art and a doctor should do it really i think or at least decipher the pictures afterwards.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah, good luck titi! Hope it's good news for you too!! X


----------



## filipenko32

No scan for me till after Xmas Davies, think you typed me instead of titi. I can post pics of my good news preggo tests though!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Emb- you're good hon - seeing the GS and yolk sac this early is fantastic. You are right on track. I am sure they will see the fetal pole next scan. Breathe easy.

As for me -- motherFu$&);!!! Status quo. GS grew, yolk sac grew and they are seeing thickening at the top of the yolk sack that looks like the fetal pole. My sonographer (who I know very well) said at 6+3 she is not at all worried, if I was 7 weeks she'd be concerned. Honestly, I think I implanted late (which is not the best thought) but still progress so I will just wait this thing out- see what the numbers are today and then figure out if I should worry. If the numbers are good it is a waiting game. Scan Saturday with the OB and then with the RE next Thursday.

Nothing I do is gonna change things anyway so on to another couple of days of PAL hell!


----------



## Embo78

Sounds like things are progressing nicely Titi :happydance:


----------



## Round2

Titi - progress is good. You've obviously got something trying to grow in there. Looking forward to your numbers today, I'm sure they're going to be great. I hope you see more on Saturday and can relax a bit.


----------



## filipenko32

Sigh with relief titi all sounds good to me! The waiting for the seven week scan is awful though as that's when you know you have to see the heartbeat. Wishing you all the luck in the world till then x x


----------



## filipenko32

Just heart now, it would be wonderful if we could have a full house of good scans today!


----------



## Tititimes2

Come on heart!!! <3


----------



## daviess3

Soz fili it was titi I meant to type!! Fab news titi really pleased for u hun xx
Fili yay let's obsess over ur tests! This is the first day I haven't poas!! Very proud of myself!! Was still doing the morning one lol!!

All behind you heart hope everything's perfect Hun xx

Afm all good bit sicky bit tired sore bbs just being generally lazy! Love sitting on sofa watching daytime tv!! 
I have a dilemma the epau wanted me to go back 22nd dec for another scan so a week today! An u have a 2nd scan booked for St Marys for the 28th dec! Now St Marys has a better machine an obviously has so far brought me luck! Epau at Southend hasn't been that lucky! An the machine isn't great! An that's the day last year I was told I was mc!! So I kind of feel like I should cancel the appointment an just enjoy Xmas an go to St Marys or whether every scan is a bonus! So confused help me!!!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Soz fili it was titi I meant to type!! Fab news titi really pleased for u hun xx
Fili yay let's obsess over ur tests! This is the first day I haven't poas!! Very proud of myself!! Was still doing the morning one lol!!

All behind you heart hope everything's perfect Hun xx

Afm all good bit sicky bit tired sore bbs just being generally lazy! Love sitting on sofa watching daytime tv!! 
I have a dilemma the epau wanted me to go back 22nd dec for another scan so a week today! An u have a 2nd scan booked for St Marys for the 28th dec! Now St Marys has a better machine an obviously has so far brought me luck! Epau at Southend hasn't been that lucky! An the machine isn't great! An that's the day last year I was told I was mc!! So I kind of feel like I should cancel the appointment an just enjoy Xmas an go to St Marys or whether every scan is a bonus! So confused help me!!!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

If you're feeling bad about it then I'd cancel it - you will still see beanie after Christmas anyway :)


----------



## Round2

Davies, that's tough....RMC makes you so superstitious! At the same time, I've been trying to approach this pregnancy with the notion, that the past does not dictate the future. If it were me, I'd probably go to the scan, but it would be totally understandable if you cancelled.

This is coming from a woman who is still carrying a FRER in her purse from my first BFP for this pregnancy. I put it in there to obsess over at work and forgot to take it out. Now I'm afraid too!!


----------



## filipenko32

I've never had a frer line so dark...ever!! And that's even when I got to the heartbeat stage. :happydance: Must not get my hopes up too high though just yet.

Edit - oh dear it's upside down. Well the test line on the frer is the darkest line!
 



Attached Files:







17dpo.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> I've never had a frer line so dark...ever!! And that's even when I got to the heartbeat stage. :happydance: Must not get my hopes up too high though just yet.
> 
> Edit - oh dear it's upside down. Well the test line on the frer is the darkest line!

It's looking good!!! Congrats!!


----------



## daviess3

Fab lines Hun! Mine was just same I hadn't ever seen a frer that dark v exciting! I dont no what to do! I agree I try to think pos for new baby as this lil bean deserves as much love! But I also think maybe to go to to many scans is like tempting fate! An if they did tell me bad news I wouldn't believe them! Lol an I no I would go to St Marys anyway! Oh I don't no! Going to ask hubby tonight see what he thinks! 
Has anyone else turned into a hermit? I literally wake up go back to sleep I eat watch tv nap make dinner watch tv bed!! May do bit of housework gave a bath but that's it! Havd no energy! X


----------



## puppycat

Have no energy either but DH out so i'm in charge of a toddler - might try and encourage her to have an afternoon nap :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, I think you should give yourself a scan break hun x x x I think that the lack of stress alone from not having my hcg results taken all the time is doing this pregnancy more good! I think you should give yourself a break too, I don't think they'll tell you any different. You should relax and enjoy it and forget scans until after xmas. I find it a massive relief just to be doing that at the moment. Yes I'm a hermit. I did go for a lovely 2 hour walk with hubby this morning though it was cold though :xmas7:


----------



## hopeful23456

embo and titi - congrats! I think both of your scans are great and right on target. 

davies - i like weekly scans but i love the nurse practitioners that do my scans. it is the same place i've gotten bad news, same people, same machine. but now it's the place that I get good news at. my place is really easy to drive to too. sounds like you have to travel to get to yours? i think you would be fine not going - it just seems like that place isn't the most fun to go to ;)

fili - awesome lines!

puppy - i've never even changed a diaper before, much less taken care of children. i have alot to learn...i grew up on a farm and took care of the animals though.
hopefully your dh gets back soon to help out.

heart - praying for a good scan for you! it will be! i will be lurking here all day

afm: feeling better today, but now not feeling as good again. getting nervous for my scan tomorrow....


----------



## puppycat

DH won't be back till about 8 tonight :( he has gone to see his son from his previous marriage.

I have put her to bed but atm she's playing. She'll drop of soon because she's tired and grouchy with it!! lol


----------



## daviess3

Thanks fili I'm going to do just that ur right I just stress myself out no matter where scan is! An I can just relax that's all I am doing!! I walked my dog Sunday for 2 hours an I'm going to my sisters tom as my lil nephew is 2! So I won't have any peace then lol! 
Puppy must b hard with a little one I thought when I felt sick mon an tues I dont no how people cope!! 
Hopeful ur babies are lovely an snuggly so don't u stress! I no what u mean about scan but I think I'm going to go in 2 weeks it's not long!! I wish u all luck in the world for ur scan I no u will b fine is it Tom,? 
Hearts is today isn't it? Xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi davies- my scan is tomorrow at 8:40 am central so I think that's 2:40 for you? and heart's is today but not sure if it's in the afternoon? I just google mapped essex - cool - you aren't too far from london and not too far from the beach? is there a beach on that side?


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful, I hear you but you know what you're going to be the happiest girl alive tomorrow. Just keep thinking to yourself that you are going to have a successful pregnancy as rpl girls always do eventually and there's no reason in the world to say this is not the successful pregnancy. In fact everything is just perfect. I know it doesn't stop you worrying but I just know it's all going to be amazing for you and it's about time too x x x x x


----------



## petitpas

Round2 said:


> Oh and I'm a bitch too. I have to admit, there's apart of me that likes telling fertile undeserving women about my losses and how it can happen to them. Is that bad? I just hate it when women think it can't happen to them.
> 
> BTW my MS never kicks in before 11 am. I always wake up in the morning feeling great. I think that's pretty normal. They really should loose the term 'morning' from MS.

:rofl: I giggled out loud when I read that! Go tell em, spread the fear! :rofl:

My ms doesn't usually start until the afternoon, either. Morning, my arse!



Embo78 said:


> Yes the machine looked a bit ancient!! Also it was one of the Epu nurses that scanned me. Not an experienced sonographer. Who knows!! I'll know more in 2 weeks

The nurse won't have scanned you if she wasn't a trained sonographer.
My EPU's nurse took a year off to train as a sonographer so it is not unusual.
I don't think I ever had a very full bowel for a scan so who knows maybe her view wasn't entirely clear. She did see something though and that is good. You want to have a yolk sac! Soon there will be a little heartbeat, too! :yipee:
To be honest, right now nothing you wrote sounds unusual to me so in my humble opinion so far so good :thumbup:
(remember, I try to be honest so I really mean this!)



Tititimes2 said:


> As for me -- motherFu$&);!!! Status quo. GS grew, yolk sac grew and they are seeing thickening at the top of the yolk sack that looks like the fetal pole. My sonographer (who I know very well) said at 6+3 she is not at all worried, if I was 7 weeks she'd be concerned. Honestly, I think I implanted late (which is not the best thought) but still progress so I will just wait this thing out- see what the numbers are today and then figure out if I should worry. If the numbers are good it is a waiting game. Scan Saturday with the OB and then with the RE next Thursday.
> 
> Nothing I do is gonna change things anyway so on to another couple of days of PAL hell!

Titi, I hope you don't mind me saying this but I think that at this point your hcg numbers are almost irrelevant. You've had growth so obviously the numbers are going up. At this point the scan is much more reliable than blood tests. Plus, since at this level the numbers don't double quickly any more how do you judge a good raise vs bad? As far as I know there is no reference range...
So, I am just glad that your scans are on track :thumbup:
Go baby titi :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

PS: I'm a total hermit. I think I spent a good two months in bed. I still spend half the week in my pajamas now :blush:


----------



## Tititimes2

petitpas- you make an excellent point. The scans are the better predictor at this point. With my first m/c the numbers started to drop so I guess the numbers things continues to haunt me. I'm just waiting it out now.


----------



## filipenko32

When the numbers get high, they are only an indicator if they drop or seriously plateau so most consultants will only scan after six weeks.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey everyone. Tomorrow is my scan getting super nervous. H ad an rough night.. How is everyone?


----------



## filipenko32

So what do you do round, do you stalk the 1st tri telling newly pregnants they're going to miscarry!?


----------



## hopeful23456

lol fili! i go on threads like that too on other forums, fertility community and babycenter and i think people try and avoid me when they see my siggy with 4 m/c. they get nervous when someone has only had 1 m/c. i try to reason with them after they have their 1st or 2nd m/c about what to possibly expect and they just don't listen to me. 
i do let them know that after 3 or more they should get testing and they still don't listen.
but most of those girls with only 1 m/c are fine after that.

9b - good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Has heart had her scan yet? Sending you love heart and hugs. I am hoping and praying it is good news .


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck!9 Everything is looking so good for you with your hcg numbers too! Try to think about that x x x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pip. I appreciate your honesty :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks fili! How are you doing today?


----------



## Embo78

Yes I'm thinking bout you heart.


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> lol fili! i go on threads like that too and i think people try and avoid me when they see my siggy with 4 m/c. they get nervous when someone has only had 1 m/c. i try to reason with them after they have their 1st or 2nd m/c about what to possibly expect and they just don't listen to me.
> 
> 9b - good luck at your scan tomorrow!

Lol yeah.. "In my opinion I think you should...." and then they run a mile. :shrug::haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

heart is 8 hours behind the UK so it's early there :) 

Pip - I am so happy to see you on here! 2 months in bed sounds lovely, I wish I could live in PJs


----------



## filipenko32

9babiesgone said:


> Thanks fili! How are you doing today?

I'm ok thanks, I'm happy about my tests, I posted pics a few pages back. Really hungry because of the steroids, no other symptoms really though. Are you hungry?


----------



## 9babiesgone

So hungry just ate a whole
Bag pf popcorn and still hungry. It ia very annoying. I am also bloated to hell. Glad yu are doing well. Your test lines look amazing .


----------



## Embo78

I think she said her scan was at 10am her time.


----------



## 9babiesgone

She is on my time and it is only 8:30 am here. S a couple of hours.


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> So what do you do round, do you stalk the 1st tri telling newly pregnants they're going to miscarry!?

Um, no! Obviously, I don't go around telling everyone my story. 

To be clear, I was actually thinking of one instance in particular. One of my "friends" that was pregnant at the same time as my 3rd loss, we were actually due on the same day. Anwyays, she announced her pregnancy at 5 weeks and I cautiously shared with her that I was also pregnant but very nervous. After I explained what I had happened to me, her response was "well I'm glad things like that don't happen to me" and "there must be something really wrong with you". It really hit a nerve with me. Since then, whenever it's come up in conversation, I like pointing out to her that my doctors have assured me there's nothing wrong with me (which I actually disagree with) and that this type of thing is common and can happen to any one.

So yes, I'm not a total cold hearted bitch...but I can be when I want to!!


----------



## hopeful23456

round2 - i would say that friend was a cold hearted beeyouch.

9b - you in cali? popcorn sounds so good!


----------



## filipenko32

9babiesgone said:


> So hungry just ate a whole
> Bag pf popcorn and still hungry. It ia very annoying. I am also bloated to hell. Glad yu are doing well. Your test lines look amazing .

Oh well it's all going to be in a good cause! I really want spicy savoury food alternated with sweet all the time. I feel like I'm hungover!! Do you?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Not hungover just feeling tired and super hungry. 

And hopeful I live in so cali


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

the hungover effect is a good thing!! i had it alot!! somedays id feel worse than having an acctual hangover


----------



## filipenko32

Haha yeah it's weird isnt it? X


----------



## 9babiesgone

I do have an headache though
I have never had an hungover, so I am nt sure what I am looking for. Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Oh wow 9 never had a hangover! Youre not missing anything!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nope I am not a big alcohol fan, I always drink maybe once a year and never get drunk. Lol at 25 it is a bit weird I guess


----------



## filipenko32

No not really, I haven't had a hangover for years and don't drink much but I remember having a really bad hangover once and it was so bad I haven't forgotten, two days in bed lol!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Oh my that would suck. I can't imagine.


----------



## puppycat

Evening girls - just had a nap :) lush


----------



## 9babiesgone

It is morning here puppy lol


----------



## Embo78

Me too pups!!


----------



## puppycat

It's nearly 6pm here and i'm contemplating ordering a chinese :)
:wave: Em, been an emotional day for you, having a scan is draining


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh order puppy! What will you have?


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm I'm thinking special fried rice and crispy beef in sweet and sour sauce. I really fancied it before my nap but now I feel a bit :sick:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Sounds amazing. We live too far out to order in . Hope you feel up to eating. I keep eating even when nauseous and end up pukey


----------



## filipenko32

Oohh that sounds so good you'll eat it when it arrives!! 

Hey 9, hope you don't mind me saying this but you seem to have been through such a lot in your twenties. I had such a fab time in my twenties and can't imagine having to deal with all this stuff then. Have you ever thought of giving yourself a break for a while emotionally and physically or do you not want to have the age gap be too big? I just think you're important too :hugs: too late now though I suppose lol!


----------



## hopeful23456

I can't eat Chinese or spicy food anymore, used to LOVE it. Now spicy food makes my mouth burn and feel gross. It's so strange, I used to eat plain jalapeños even


----------



## Tititimes2

puppycat said:


> Evening girls - just had a nap :) lush

I am so jealous - would love a nap. Instead I have to do with closing my eyes for a few mnutes when I am in the ladies room! So sad. :sleep:


----------



## puppycat

I put Laura up to bed and waited for all to go quiet and then went up myself. Got about an hour so not too bad - she'll be up later tonight but DH will be back by then so he can sort!!


----------



## filipenko32

Snap hopeful, I'm still eating loads of jalopenos but not on their own though! I'm craving spices, salt and sugar!


----------



## 9babiesgone

filipenko32 said:


> Oohh that sounds so good you'll eat it when it arrives!!
> 
> Hey 9, hope you don't mind me saying this but you seem to have been through such a lot in your twenties. I had such a fab time in my twenties and can't imagine having to deal with all this stuff then. Have you ever thought of giving yourself a break for a while emotionally and physically or do you not want to have the age gap be too big? I just think you're important too :hugs: too late now though I suppose lol!

Well no offense but I would never ever tell someone based on their age to maybe give yourself a break from ttc, or having kids. It isn't my place. And that was Kinda out of line. I am only 5 years from 30 and I have lived a lot in my younger years, now it is time for me to be a mom. I am important and I am already pregnant so what do you suppose I do? R early hurtful. Hnestly . Wow


----------



## Embo78

I don't think she was basing that on your age 9, she's clearly basing it on you having fifteen miscarriages in your early 20's.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I'm so sorry 9 I didn't mean it like that at all :nope: I just feel so bad for you that you have been through such a lot :nope: I really admire you being so Strong too, there is no way I would have been as strong as you. I really was just thinking of you as you've had such bad luck and three miscarriages have taken their toll on me, never mind what you've been through. I suppose it came out wrong. Hope you can forgive me!


9babiesgone said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Oohh that sounds so good you'll eat it when it arrives!!
> 
> Hey 9, hope you don't mind me saying this but you seem to have been through such a lot in your twenties. I had such a fab time in my twenties and can't imagine having to deal with all this stuff then. Have you ever thought of giving yourself a break for a while emotionally and physically or do you not want to have the age gap be too big? I just think you're important too :hugs: too late now though I suppose lol!
> 
> Well no offense but I would never ever tell someone based on their age to maybe give yourself a break from ttc, or having kids. It isn't my place. And that was Kinda out of line. I am only 5 years from 30 and I have lived a lot in my younger years, now it is time for me to be a mom. I am important and I am already pregnant so what do you suppose I do? R early hurtful. Hnestly . WowClick to expand...


----------



## 9babiesgone

......edited bc of apology


----------



## 9babiesgone

.....


----------



## 9babiesgone

I guess I just wanted support not judgement on whether I should keep trying or not. :cry:


----------



## puppycat

9 I think fili apologised and made it clear she wasn't trying to hurt you. There's no real sense in going on and making her feel worse about something she said innocently thinking of you.


----------



## 9babiesgone

....good luck fili and I am sorry.

I am going to leave now.


----------



## Embo78

I think your hormones are probably making you so unreasonable. I think that you were the one to jump on Fili for caring about a fellow PAL friend. If you read it back when you're calm I hope you realise this.


----------



## ttclou25

I think because we write everything on this forum, you loose the emotion of the conversation and perhaps some things can be taken worse than what they were meant, but thats easily done writing and reading the thread about a topic like this. Dont go anywhere 9 :hugs: We are all here to support you like we all support each other. It would be horrid for you to leave like this x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

9! age is nothing but a number... im 24 and i experienced all my heartache and had all my bad news by the time i was 21. i had my first mc at 18 and last at 22. 

Please dont be upset :hugs: i think the fact we experiance these things young makes us wiser than most ppl our age. i no it made me grow up and look at the wider picture. 

xxx


----------



## Embo78

And now she's lying on another thread.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am not lying I am venting to my friends about what was written here. If you want ot cause drama, do so, but guess what, I am not coming back here, and defending myself to you. I did not lie at all. Thanks a lot.


----------



## heart tree

Haven't caught up yet. We have a baby in there! Hb is 115 and measuring 7+1!! I'm only 6+6 today. I'm still in shock. Got some pics but need to wait until I'm home to upload them.


----------



## Amos2009

:happydance::happydance::happydance: AMANDA!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYA:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Heart that is fantastic news.

9, I'm sorry but I've just read what you wrote and it wasn't the truth. This is the last I'll say on the matter.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah heart!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart that's just marvellous!! So pleased for you, you must be over the moon!! :cloud9: This is it for you now I just know it!


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: fab news Heart


----------



## bellamamma

Fab news heart!! Super duper happy!


----------



## daviess3

yay heart so exciting cant wait for pics woohoo!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

What in the world happened in the last hour?!?! This is a shame. I know we are all very emotional. I hate to see anyone upset. 

We all have to find our own way whether we are 20 or 43. It is a personal decision that everyone has to respect. I don't think any of us can point the other one in the right direction. But we can support our choices.

Really sad to see this come to the thread ladies. I know apologies have been made for things said that may have been hurtful but unintentional. Hope everyone can be sensitive and move forward in a better place.


----------



## puppycat

9babiesgone said:


> ......edited bc of apology




9babiesgone said:


> .....

Why edit?? :shrug:


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- :happydance: Yay! Such wonderful news!!!!!! A heartbeat! Fan-freakin- tabulous!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - that little girl in there is doing great - still thinking it's a girl for you ;)


----------



## ttclou25

Can everyone stop picking on the poor girl - leave it!! She had a right to reply to the message and tbh I would have taken the message from Fili as slightly hurtfu tool, we're not all the same. 9 never said anything bad just that she found the comments hurtful and things could have been left there after fili apologised. I find the comments now from other members too much and really unsupportive and making her feel bullied out of this forum. Im actually quite disgusted at how you all jump on the bandwagon 

Sorry to get larry but i could do without having to write this too. 

Congrats Heart to you, for your scan hunni so glad baby is all ok xx


----------



## puppycat

Yes we're all sticking up for fili because we know she didn't mean to hurt her.
We also know the reason she deleted her own comme3nts is becase she's copying and pasting fili's into another thread - why would you delete whay you said in return if it wasn't something you wanted to hide?

Tbf 9 has been like this with me too in the last week and I think apologies were made by fili and then 9 still went off the wall and made her feel bad. 

Yes it is finished now but 9 was out of order too and should have apologised.

We're all hormonal right now and all supposed to be a support. While I can see that pointing out the above is not supportive of 9 I do think the 'woe is me' went a little far.


----------



## daviess3

Oh hopeful meant to reply earlier but to busy catching up! I live about 10 mins drive from sea we live near woods etc as we have a st bernard she likes to walk in the woods an you cant walk the dog on the beach between may- oct!! So we like it bit more in the country!! How about you??
So pleased for heart! so hard for all of us at scan times!! Whens ur next one heart? 
Hopeful i think ur having twin boys!! xx


----------



## Embo78

I think I'm having a girl. Gav thinks boy. Wonder who'll be right!


----------



## puppycat

I think I'm having a girl too - had a look at one of those chinese gender things but when I checked what it'd say for Laura it was wrong so I'm not convinced. lol


----------



## Neversaynever

Amanda :wohoo: I'm loving this news :yipee:

XxX


----------



## Round2

Yayyyyyyyy Hearty!! Such amazing news!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Please all play nice. Youv all been through the same thing, dont be shouting at eachother.. please :) 

:flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

Beta numbers look good still - so I'm keeping it moving. Grow baby grow! :baby:


----------



## daviess3

lets all do a prediction for each other? 
Embo i think boy like gav!!
Puppy i think girl 
hopeful twin boys 
titi girl
round2 girl
never boy
heart girl

Only bit of fun but lets see how many boys an girls we get each an then if we are lucky we may all see outcome! I no its only silly but i think we need light entertainment on here!! xx


----------



## daviess3

Congrats titi xx


----------



## Embo78

You didn't predict yourself Davies. I say boy :)


----------



## daviess3

Embo i thought boy but gail that lady that predicts says girl an chinese calander things think girl so who knows!! I wouldnt find out as i want a surprise!! XX


----------



## puppycat

I'm going to say boy for you too Em, Davies I say girl. Twin girls for Hopeful. Never boy.


----------



## daviess3

Fili forgot u soz hun i think girl xx


----------



## puppycat

is anyone planning to find out? I'm going to be team yellow so a long wait :coffee:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - That's AWESOME news!!! Isn't it such a relief to see that flicker on the screen! I burst into tears because I had psyched myself up for bad news. CONGRATULATIONS!

My next scan is Tuesday - do you have another one scheduled?

I know that in 'normal' pregnancies they don't scan until later, and they don't scan often, but I'll take the once a week check ups for the next couple of weeks to keep my mind at ease - the clinic told me if I wanted to go in twice a week they would be happy to do that - but my hubby thought that was overkill!

Let's get back to being positive and supporting each other through these scary times. No use adding extra stress because of miscommunication. How's everyone feeling today?

I am having some cramping and backache trying to repeat the 'stay calm, its normal' mantra in my head but I think we all know it can be scary even though it can be 'normal'


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I really was just thinking of 9, all her relentless suffering and trying to help her and nothing hurtful was ever intended, I'm not that kind of person. Perhaps we should all just forget it now and not let it spoil heart's great news which we've all been waiting for all day. The more we talk about it the worse things will probably get.


----------



## Round2

Tititimes2 said:


> Beta numbers look good still - so I'm keeping it moving. Grow baby grow! :baby:

That's great news Titi. I hope you feel a little relieved now. Things are looking good.

What a great news day!! So happy for everyone.


----------



## croydongirl

Davis - what a fun idea.
I am not sure what the chinese gender calendar says but I am 100% sure that we are having a boy. I never thought I would want to find out the gender before the birth, but because I am so convinced it is a boy (already) I think we might have to find out just because it would be such a shock if it was actually a girl!

I have to say, talking about this pregnancy as if its going to work out i making me smile, ear to ear! Praying for all of us that it comes true and we get to compare our predictions and the babies that we hold in our arms!


----------



## Embo78

I can't wait to see hearts pics.


----------



## puppycat

Me either! :)


----------



## daviess3

Thanks puppy I'm with u team yellow! Lol! I have never heard that xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, I think I will find out early do you? I don't think I could wait?! I think you're having a girl!


----------



## filipenko32

Hey puppy have you passed on the Chinese because you feel too sick?


----------



## Tititimes2

I am going to find out. DH agrees. We were team yellow all the way last time but I think we both want to know as much as possible (#1 for us) about this little one after all the stuff we went through losing our little boy. I want to plan too and it will be a big help. I think popping out a healthy baby will be surprise enough for us at this point!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i think most of you will have boys! so many ppl have had girls this year so boy season has to start soon  

go with mothers instinct. Before i fell preg i always thought id have a boy first, the second i fell preg i said girl and stuck to that untill ppl polluted my mind with boy vibes.. shoulda stuck with my instinct lol. shes most defo a girl. and not a shy one.


----------



## puppycat

filipenko32 said:


> Hey puppy have you passed on the Chinese because you feel too sick?

I have ordered AND eaten it :blush: lol

It was lush too! Although Laura refused to share the free poppadoms!


----------



## puppycat

Oh and I'll actually die of shock if they hand me a boy! My Mum isn't able to cary boys, she had 3 girls and multiple losses, about 8ish I think - I've had 3 losses which we think were likely boys (although it's never been proved - it just seems odd to have so many losses and no obvious cause). We shall see!


----------



## filipenko32

puppycat said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hey puppy have you passed on the Chinese because you feel too sick?
> 
> I have ordered AND eaten it :blush: lol
> 
> It was lush too! Although Laura refused to share the free poppadoms!Click to expand...

Aww you've made me really want one but dh is being stubborn and says no! :growlmad: laura's got good taste lol!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Personally i dont think il ever have a boy either... but who no's :) Im happy with just Izzy after everything but id like to think il have another in a few years :)


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie do you know for sure you're having a girl?


----------



## daviess3

Puppy sounds yum!!
I def wouldn't find out my hubby doesn't want to! I have always thought I would have a girl! But Everyone I no has a boy all mg friends my Sis has 3 I have always thought girl an still do but I can't imagine girl if that makes sense! But when I talk to my baby I think girl!! 
I no I sound like a nutjob! But I honestly would b happy with either! X


----------



## puppycat

Awww miserable DH!!

I never bother telling DH I just order it and surprise him - lol. My favourite is the ones I can order online and then it's even sneakier!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah 4 scans showed my not so shy lady flashing her bits! lol


----------



## croydongirl

You ladies are making me hungry.

I had chocolate ice cream for breakfast because it sounded so good - and it was, but now its getting close to lunch time and Chinese is sounding so good.

Are you guys constantly hungry, but anytime you actually think about food your stomach churns? I keep telling my hubby, I can't think about food. Please just make me something and put it infront of me, i will eat it but I can;t tell you what I want because thinking about any food for too long makes me feel yucky! He is being a total star about it at the moment but I wish I was doing a better job at eating well. I think I am going to trya nf plan some meals for the coming week so I will have easy leftovers. Maybe make a lasagna I can divide into portions and some soup. Ok gotta stop typing now because my tummy just flipped.

What have you guys been eating?


----------



## puppycat

I haven't been eating much because of the sicky feeling but if I fancy something I find it better to just eat it because thinking about too much makes me feel the same as you!

I had spaghetti bolognese for lunch with turkey mince (it;s healthier/leaner) but I couldn't eat it all


----------



## croydongirl

daviess3 said:


> Puppy sounds yum!!
> I def wouldn't find out my hubby doesn't want to! I have always thought I would have a girl! But Everyone I no has a boy all mg friends my Sis has 3 I have always thought girl an still do but I can't imagine girl if that makes sense! But when I talk to my baby I think girl!!
> I no I sound like a nutjob! But I honestly would b happy with either! X

I don't think you sound like a nut job at all. I totally understand, I feel the same way just with a boy.

I have always wanted a boy and I just cannot imagine being a girl but if its healthy, I really won't care. However, I am talking to this baby as if its a boy already...


----------



## Tititimes2

I think mother's intuition is right - I thought boy last time and although we lost him the tests confirmed I was right. Crazy but true.


----------



## heart tree

Ok, just got home and still haven't caught up yet. Before I left for my scan today, I did check on Embo and Titi and I would say it's good news all around. I'm very pleased for both of you. Embo, I want to remind you that last week when I was 5+5, they didn't see a yolk sac. The woman today was shocked at how much I had progressed. Titi, I was also told that it is often still too early for many women to see a hb. The fact that things are progressing and you have a gestational sac and yolk sac is great. Roll on Saturday. Going to catch up now, but I sense there has been some discord in here.


----------



## croydongirl

puppycat said:


> I haven't been eating much because of the sicky feeling but if I fancy something I find it better to just eat it because thinking about too much makes me feel the same as you!
> 
> I had spaghetti bolognese for lunch with turkey mince (it;s healthier/leaner) but I couldn't eat it all

I confess that I had DH pick up some Macdonalds fries on the way home last night. I have been thinking about them all afternoon and by the time he was heading home nothing else was going to cut it. And they were AMAZING.


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Ok, just got home and still haven't caught up yet. Before I left for my scan today, I did check on Embo and Titi and I would say it's good news all around. I'm very pleased for both of you. Embo, I want to remind you that last week when I was 5+5, they didn't see a yolk sac. The woman today was shocked at how much I had progressed. Titi, I was also told that it is often still too early for many women to see a hb. The fact that things are progressing and you have a gestational sac and yolk sac is great. Roll on Saturday. Going to catch up now, but I sense there has been some discord in here.

Wow, and this was the crappy u/s place too, right? That's amazing!

My scans have always showed this pregnancy to be progressing at 2-3 days ahead of my ticker. For some reason, that really makes me feel at ease. All of my losses, I measured a few days behind each time. When's the next scan??


----------



## daviess3

Croydon I had mcd fries yest they were yum! Today I like anything watery I had cucumber tomatoes water! Apples for dinner I had tomato cucumber tiny bit of chicken which I forced down a couple of dough balls which werent very nice! Then I had massive bit of choc Yule log! Yum yum! My diets def choc an fruit not really interested in anything else! I eat biscuits/crackers to make me not feel nauseous an it works! 
I brought one of those intelgender kits when I was first pg but u have to do them at 12 weeks an I never made it that far! I will do that for fun?! Xx


----------



## croydongirl

Davis - we seem to be eating the same diet! chocolate and fruit with crackers to help ease my tummy. Apples have been really appealing to me, they have helped settle my tummy too.
I am gluten free and have been craving bread and pizza so its been tough. Gluten free stuff is just not as appealing but I am trying to stay on plan.


----------



## puppycat

Anything sweet just makes me :sick: I couldn't touch chocolate or fruit. I did manage rice pudding last night but I usually have a big dollop of jam in it and didn't bother there either.


----------



## Embo78

We had spinach and ricotta pasta with Ariabata sauce mmmmmm! Couldnt eat all mine tho. It was really filling.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm both sweet and salty and preferably together! Think that's probably the steroids more than anything though.


----------



## hopeful23456

I've been eating bread with cheese, crackers- a lot of triscuits, some pizza, some sweets and fruit- oranges n strawberries

Ive read it's the guys sperm that predicts gender.
I also read I have 50% chance of boy/girl, 25% chance of girls and 25% chance of boys as there are 2 separate embryos. 

I know it's scary to think so far ahead, to a great outcome, but this is our time and we shouldn't have to be scared for it. I was nervous about making a ticker too but I'd never had one before either. Its fun to act like a normal person sometimes. 
Love you all!


----------



## filipenko32

Omg embo that sounds amazing! I could eat that now. :munch:


----------



## heart tree

Fili, gorgeous lines hon! I stopped testing around 15dpo with my FRERs, but the line never was darker than the control! You are cooking up a sticky one in there!

Tracie, you&#8217;re bound to pop any minute now! I love that you have a diva baby! She&#8217;ll be a handful as a teen!

Titi, what are your numbers now? So happy they are still looking good. That is a great sign.

Thanks Hopeful and Davies for predicting girl for me. That&#8217;s secretly what I want, but you know I&#8217;ll be over the moon with either. Davies I agree with all of your predictions except Hopeful&#8217;s. I think she has one of each! And I think boy for you for some reason.

And yes, if I make it that far, I&#8217;m going to find out. I&#8217;ve never known the sex&#8217;s of any of my others. I need to know.

Thanks Croy! And look, you&#8217;re a blueberry now! Guess I am too based on the scan today. I also cried when she told me there was a heartbeat. This woman actually scanned me for my 3rd pregnancy and told me it wasn&#8217;t viable. She also told me she had had 2 mcs herself. She was so sweet and kind. I sighed relief when she called me in today because I knew she was going to be very nice to me and give me more information than she was supposed to. Don&#8217;t worry about the cramping. I think we&#8217;ve all proven that it is normal, normal, normal. Not even PAL Normal. Just regular old pregnant normal! I&#8217;ll update your next scan day. Oh, and I think boy for you too!

Wow, I had to skip over all the food talk because it was making me sick! I just made a strawberry and banana smoothie and had a little cereal. Now I feel sick again.

I&#8217;m not going to get in the middle of the discord that happened earlier. I just want to send out massive hugs to everyone. :hugs: We&#8217;re all dealing with a lot and I respect you all.

Ok, I hope I&#8217;m caught up enough. Gonna post my little bean in a second.


----------



## filipenko32

I love your ticker hopeful! I've been eating your cream cheese combo, I am hooked on cream cheese now, never used to bother with it before!


----------



## heart tree

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/c34e9bbe.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

Ok, you ladies are really making me want to eat something real! ha ha

Maybe I will actually make a proper tonight? The problem is I am having my worst nausea starting at about 6pm until I fall into bed a few hours later so maybe I should start eating a big lunch instead.


----------



## Embo78

OMG!!! What a beautiful pic :cloud9:


----------



## ttclou25

Lovely piccy Heart, im so happy everything went well for you x


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - That is PRECIOUS! Congratulations. Sorry you are feeling yucky. Did you see my post earlier abut the morning sickness remedy my doctor suggested?


----------



## puppycat

Wow look how much bigger everything is! Amazing!


----------



## hopeful23456

Beautiful heart!!!! She even looks like a girl ;)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

O yes she will be a massive diva... she is very much one now! Shes teasing me as we speak, just wish shed show up lol... 

Heart such a beautiful pic <3 

Im gunna go for a nice bubble bath and relax..


----------



## daviess3

Yay heart ur baby looks like mine! Did u get ur crl measurement? 
Croydon we do have same diet but I don't fancy bread which isn't like me! Normally love it! Fruit an choc!! Cereal sweet things! I wonder if we can tell the sex by our wierd food!! Heart I agree I did think mayb one of each for hopeful as my hubby is a boy girl twin thought they maybe why I thought that!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

croydongirl said:


> Heart - That is PRECIOUS! Congratulations. Sorry you are feeling yucky. Did you see my post earlier abut the morning sickness remedy my doctor suggested?

Oh I must have missed that remedy. I couldn't read all the stuff about food LOL! Can you tell me again?


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I didn't get the crl measurement. She just told me I was measuring 7+1. That thing that curves up around the baby's head is the start of the umbilical cord she told me.


----------



## hopeful23456

my dad is a twin - he has a twin sister. i couldn't imagine what my grandma went through 65 years ago with that, and she must have been around 21 at the time.


----------



## Amos2009

heart tree said:


> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/c34e9bbe.jpg

Awwww.....hello Little Miss Hearty Jr.!!! Beautiful pic!!! :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I'm a wally, I realised I posted it on a different thread...but here it is. 

Morning sickness advice

My doctor told me this little trick which I guess works in about 70% of cases.
Taking B6 with Unisom (Doxylamine) can help. She said take one Unisom with a B6 pill, 25-50mg at night can help give you a good nights sleep and wake up NOT feeling nauseous. And then take half a unisom with the same B6 dose in the day if needed.

I guess the Unisom has to be the sleep tabs the gels are made from something different - check the back of the packet to make sure the active ingredient is doxylamine and not something different.

I guess the doxylamine was developed as an anti nausea drug but then they realised it made people sleepy so that's how they market it but it helps ease the sickness in a majority of pregnant ladies too when taken together with the B6.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- show us the bean!!!! lolol

Beta went from 2877 (Mon) to 6100 (Thurs-today). Seems to be in the normal range. FYI, now scans are Saturday and Tuesday. RE's office called.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart :cry: sooooo over the moon for you!! :cloud9: you're going to be an amazing mum and yes... She is a girl!! X x x x


----------



## croydongirl

ps - You can buy Unisom at the drug store or Target or anywhere really you do not need a prescription.


----------



## Embo78

I concur!! Defo a girl heart :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Oh I see the munchkin girl!!! So sweet tucked away in mommy's belly. <3


----------



## filipenko32

Great betas titi!


----------



## croydongirl

I love seeing the scan pictures. So precious to see them all growing! It is amazing how fast they grow at this stage!


----------



## heart tree

I love you all! You are making my day! I haven't told any of my friends or co-workers, so it is nice to be able to share it here! 

Croy, thanks for the tip. I'll look into it. I already take a super B complex before bed. I wonder if that helps because I don't feel sick in the morning. It just kicks in later in the day.

Titi, those are great numbers and are doubling perfectly. Ok, going to update the front page with new scan dates.

Oh, Davies, I meant to comment earlier. I think I would pass on the one scan and go straight for the St. Mary's one. Too many scans makes me a wreck. You already saw the hb, so things are going well. But that's just me.


----------



## Embo78

Hear my next scan is 30th December at 10.30am.


----------



## heart tree

Got it Em. Anyone else have a scan or appointment that I'm missing on the front page?

Next up, Hopeful and 9

I don't want to jinx anything, but yesterday I was driving to meet a client at her house. I was listening to the radio and they were talking about paying attention to signs that the universe sends to you. They were saying if you pay attention, the signs are everywhere. Right after I listened to that program, I turned on my iPhone to look at the map. I don't know if this happens to you, but sometimes when you turn on your phone, a bunch of wireless networks pop up asking if you want to join any of them. Right as I turned on my phone, one network popped up. It was called "Baby Girl" !!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Whooah that's awesome heart! I'm definitely going to try to pay more attention to the universe. I've definitely being letting the universe know how much this baby is wanted it'll be interesting to see if it works the other way!


----------



## heart tree

Embo78 said:


> Whooah that's awesome heart! I'm definitely going to try to pay more attention to the universe. I've definitely being letting the universe know how much this baby is wanted it'll be interesting to see if it works the other way!

Yeah, me too Em. I've been shoving it down the universe's throat telling it how much I want this baby. I think the universe is sick of me now!


----------



## daviess3

Ahhh that just made me cry heart! Thanks fir advice on scan I think that's what I'm going to do! My next scan is 28th dec 9.00am! I will leave my app booked until Monday an as ling as I'm having symptoms I'm going to cancel it at the epau! An just do St Marys! Whens ur next one? X


----------



## petitpas

Yeay to heart's little girl heart :cloud9:

Titi, glad all is well and you are reassured :thumbup: I think I misread earlier :blush: I didn't know your history and misread that you were looking for an hcg of 30,000 and not around 3,000...


----------



## heart tree

I think that's a good idea Davies. You might as well go to a place that you like going.

I don't have a scan date yet. I'm actually still waiting for the official report from my doctor about today's scan. She hasn't called or emailed me yet. We'll set up another scan then. I'm guessing she'll want to see me again next week, but not sure.


----------



## hopeful23456

i was pulling into panera parking lot last monday, day before my scan and something was in the parking spot i was pulling into, it was bluish....turns out it was a pacifier. got first good scan the next day ;)


----------



## heart tree

Wow! Lot's of signs from the universe! Loving the stories!


----------



## daviess3

I had something like that yesterday on way to my scan! My hubby was filling up at petrol station I was waiting to pay, looking at Xmas cards an right in middle of them someone obviously put it there was a card for it's a girl!! Made me smile didnt think anything of it though, just thought it was me reading into everthinh as usual! X


----------



## daviess3

I love the fact that we all do the same things!! I'm very hungry tonight can't decide what to eat now! It's 930!! X


----------



## croydongirl

I have been trying to eat oatmeal at night if I get hungry - although I am not sure I have been up at 9.30 so far this week! If you can handle oatmeal that could be an option. Its pretty bland but filling and has some otehr good stuff in it. It helps keep me full through the night. Just a thought.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Chocolate..... yum!!!! lol


----------



## filipenko32

I was good just now Davies and had an apple, a banana and an orange..boring ey?


----------



## hopeful23456

do they have godiva chocolates in the UK? it's funny because when I read your posts, UK girls, I read them in a cute british accent in my head


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha hopeful! Yes we do have those chocolates but they're very expensive. Do you like them? Do I sound like the queen?! Lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh love the universe stories!


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah, godivas are pricey but good!

Check this out, it's set on 7+2 but you can go back and forth days

https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/7-weeks-2-days.html?detoured=1


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> Yeah, godivas are pricey but good!
> 
> Check this out, it's set on 7+2 but you can go back and forth days
> 
> https://pregnancy.familyeducation.com/first-trimester/7-weeks-2-days.html?detoured=1

That is fascinating I can't believe they have hands so formed that early.


----------



## heart tree

Fili the queen! Love it!

Godiva is delicious and expensive. I love a really good dark chocolate. The darker the better. 

That's a very cool website Hopeful!

Does anyone else get cramps after their vaginal scans? I'm pretty crampy today and have been since the scan. I'm hoping it's because my cervix was being poked and prodded. I really don't like these cramps even if they are normal.


----------



## daviess3

I will be the princess?! Coz my names sarah an that means princess! Lol?! I haven't got the stomach for porridge especially pg!! Yuk! Had a breakfast biscuit an I'm in bed!! Fili love fruit so not boring good for u!? 
I must b so hormonal i cry everytime John Lewis advert comes on! Uk girls have u seen it? X


----------



## daviess3

Heart I did Hun an I seem to get them a bit every evening! But did yest when got home think it's fine xx


----------



## Embo78

I love that advert, with the little boy and the prezzie?? Altogether now......... Ahhhh :cry:

Heart I'm so glad you posted this. I found the scan quite painful (probably because of the gas!!) and I've had some pretty bad cramps today. They've eased off now and constant knicker checks show no spotting!!! It's defo because of all the poking and prodding around up there!!!


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls, loving the PMA talk in here :) 

Been in to my neighbour to have 12 week baby girl squeezes (my god-daughter) and helped her wrap a few presents - she can't believe the size of me - I know it's bloat but I feel huge! Anyone else?


----------



## petitpas

My husband knows I don't like food and feel queezy but he is sitting next to me watching the South Park episode where they crap out of their mouths. Nice, huh? :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - they told me the internal scan may cause cramps and spotting too...

i am so hunger for christmas cookies, my grandmas used to bake but they are now too old to do it, god bless them

pecan tassies, green wreath cookies (think they are also called norwegian wreath cookies)?
russian tea cakes 
and would love some lefse and flatbrod now, even rommegrot (my family is all norwegian). 

i am way too lazy to make any of them

pip- that south park episode is GROSS - and the humanipede one - have you seen it?


----------



## puppycat

Has anybody else noticed the in the top left corner it now says BnB UK?


----------



## petitpas

Nope, hopeful, not seen it but will soon I'm sure. DH is going through all the episodes... 
This is the second time I am seeing this one this month :dohh:

Puppy, that's new - I see it, too!
US ladies... what does yours say?


----------



## croydongirl

I am in Seattle but I don't see anything about B&B U.S. or U.K? Weird.

Hopeful - Thanks for that link, it was awesome! I signed up for the updates. I love that they are each day. There is so much going on inside of us!


----------



## heart tree

I feel better about the cramping. I really do think it was from the scan.

US girl here and it doesn't day UK on it for me.


----------



## petitpas

I'm on my phone now (but on the full version, not mobile version) and it doesn't specify UK. Weird :shrug:


----------



## croydongirl

I have heard lots of ladies having cramps and even spotting from the scans, i guess the cervix just gets irritated sometimes. 

Also everything i am reading online says cramping is to be expected and could even get worse in the 7th and 8th weeks as the baby is growing.


----------



## heart tree

*Yawn*

Just woke from a delicious nap. Wow, I never nap. Bring it, baby.

Croy, that's going to be lovely. We're all going to be a bunch of nut jobs in weeks 7 & 8 with all of the cramping. I can just see each of us asking "OMG, I'm cramping again, is this normal?" We'll all have to keep referring back to your post #669 where you tell us it's normal. :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Its nice to have other people who are just as neurotic about every twinge. I feel like I am in good company! I had a nap this afternoon too. It was amazing, but something tells me I will be in bed by 8 anyway!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies wow this thread was eventful today! My scan date got moved up to next Friday the 23rd! I went to the Dr today bc I thought I might have an infection but the nurse said its just the progesterone. 

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I was dubbed the President of Worryland on the RMC thread! So yes, you are in excellent company. It's the reason I started this thread. I knew I couldn't be as neurotic on a regular pregnancy thread. They would have me committed. But I knew we all needed a place to express every little fear after all we've been through. 

Jax, I was wondering where you were! I'll go ahead and update your scan date. That's great that you're getting it sooner. I know some women have ended up with infections from the progesterone. I wonder how they tell the difference. It all looks the same! Did they do any type of test?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Humph!


----------



## heart tree

What's wrong Tracie?

And where did our tickers go?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

my ticker will now be reading 40 weeks... and this little madam is making mummy pay! i really thought id wake up and be in full swing of labour... i was having pains all day yest and im soooooooo low but nothing :(


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning all :flower:

I'm supposed to be doing my morning exercise but instead I'm catching up on here because you lot chat so much :rofl:

Heart..scan pic amazing :cloud9:

Titi...fab numbers and scan progressing too :cloud9:

Croydon, fili, Davies, em, puppy and you foodies...I HAD to have a cheeseburger, fries and sour cream and chive dip from McDonalds on my shopping trip last night :haha:

:hi: to everyone I've missed :dohh:

Loving the positivity and honesty of the thread too...nothing worse than hearing someone have bad news and seeing people saying all will be ok when you know deep down whet the reality is yet you are shot down for trying to help and advise :flower:

So glad it's Friday only 2 and a half days of work left for this year :yipee:

Have a good day :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Aw tracie happy due date.. What an amazing day :hugs: hope she makes her way in yo the world soon :hugs:

Heart..tickers will be back, that website often has maintenance on it don't worry :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Tracie I was 3 weeks late for my poor mother. I was snuggly in there. I think yours is on her way soon, I really do!

Andrea, did you see what I wrote on the RMC thread? Your husband has created a monster in my husband. His favorite new phrase is "grow you little fucker". LOL!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she has to the 28th then shes being forced out... against both our wishes. I really dont want an induction :( i want her to come naturally and preferably now lol


----------



## heart tree

Oh she'll be here before the 28th. I just feel it. Are you trying anything to get her moving? Red raspberry leaf? Sex? I don't know what else helps.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv tryed it all! appart from really hot curry. i dont do hot foods like that. i try them i get pains i get excited then she laughs at me :(


----------



## Neversaynever

Bless her well hopefully she will come on her own rather than induction ...labour :dust: just for you :hugs:

Amanda...I can't even keep up with my own journal at the mo :rofl: I only posted twice yesterday I think :dohh: doesn't help that OH has been off work for two weeks from a knee op so that eats my BnB time :hissy:

Off to the RMC thread...

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Wishing hopeful an 9babies the best of luck for ur scans today hope it's all ok!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck hopeful and 9babies!


----------



## filipenko32

Hey Davies when did you get a 3 on a digi? Im not obsessively testing or anything!!


----------



## Tititimes2

Good luck on the scan hopeful!


----------



## Tititimes2

Good luck on your appt justwaiting!


----------



## daviess3

I got that at 27dpo I didn't try before that to b honest so I would of thought I would if got it before as my hcg was 21000 day before that! I had really bad cramping pains this morning from trapped wind I hVe always suffered since being little!? X


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful any news xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies that's really painful, hope you feel better soon x x x


----------



## daviess3

It has kind of gone an now I'm starving! Think going to go pizza hut!! Lol! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies my hunger has been incredible today, I practically ate at whole roast chicken, a whole one after I'd accounted for hubby's sandwiches. Then I had those mixed salad bar things with it and a really stodgy toffee pie. I would never eat all that for lunch normally! When did you start getting really hungry?


----------



## daviess3

I have day where I'm starving! Like today I'm hungry but I also am nauseaus can't stand thought of meat! X


----------



## filipenko32

My sicky feelings are as soon as I wake up and then when I start eating they go! Hope you enjoy your pizza!


----------



## Embo78

Just popping in to see if we have updates :)


----------



## heart tree

Morning. Just woke up. It's only 7am here, which means it's only 9am for Hopeful. I can't remember what time her appointment was, but I don't think it was this early. We may have to wait a few hours. And 9 is the same timezone as me. 

Tracie, is she still laughing at you? I hope she's moving. 

Fili, I had insatiable hunger until around 6 weeks. That's when some of the nausea really started to kick in. Now I'm hungry but then don't feel well once I eat. 

Davies did you release your wind? :winkwink:

My bean is a blueberry today! I can't believe we made it to 7 weeks with good scans so far. I had horrible heartburn last night and had trouble lying down. I finally broke down and took a Tums. I read that they are safe in pregnancy in moderation. It helped enormously. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## petitpas

My tums packet says you can have up to 7 a day. They're actually good for you as they provide extra calcium or so I've heard...


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah course tums are safe heart, no need to suffer Hun. Yeah after I eat I feel horrific! So out of it and dizzy and a bit sick but that's prob cause I ate too much! I really don't like this out of it feeling as my heart races too and I think oh is it doing damage to the ...whatever it is at the moment! Anyone else have that? It's like an .. Almost drunk feeling!!


----------



## Round2

Hearty - If you are taking thyroid medication, it should not be taken within 2 hours of tums. The calcium slows down the absorption.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pip and Fili. I read one woman took 2 a day and ended up with kidney stones. Nit sure I'll need them every day, but am going to make a habit of carrying some in my purse just in case. 

Fili, I don't get dizzy, but have been getting some wicked head rushes to the point that I feel like I might pass out. They pass quickly and then I'm fine. Your dizziness and heart pumping sound normal. It's what our bodies need to do now.


----------



## ttclou25

happy 7 weeks heart!! :happydance:

Just weighed my self today and ive put on a stone and half (21 pounds) im carrying a monster :winkwink: Also made a big decision today think im going for a home birth - well thats the plan anyway


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i get a bit dizzy if i stand too fast or turn my head etc. I'm chuffin freezing atm though. Maybe a nap is in order? Hmmmm


----------



## filipenko32

Hi embo, no updates yet, we're waiting on us time!


----------



## filipenko32

Nap sounds good puppy!


----------



## heart tree

Oooh Lou, a home birth! Sounds amazing. My mother had my brother at home and I watched. I was 2 months shy of being 7 years old. I dry heaved when he came out and dry heaved again when the placenta fell on the floor! Luckily I didn't actually vomit. She was 35 at the time and had no problems. I admire your decision. 

Pups take a nap! Mine yesterday was amazing. I'm already getting excited for another one today even though it's not even 8am yet!

I'm 2 hours behind Hopeful and even I'm getting impatient! LOL! can't wait for updates.


----------



## ttclou25

lol at you heaving - I can imagine its going to be a messy business at home. Just a bit worried as ive waited nearly 6 years for this little man and i want him to be safe.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just posting to see how everyone's scans have gone for today. Then i am ducking out.


----------



## Embo78

I've had the best nap ever!!! Although when I woke up I was crying!! Don't know what that's all about! I don't remember what I was dreaming about!!


----------



## ttclou25

Hey 9 - have you had your scan yet?x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nope I have to wait till 10 am, and it is only 8 am. Uggh 2 hours to wait. :(


----------



## ttclou25

Lots of luck :thumbup:- i get all confused with times for US ladies.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. It is so dang early I want to go back to bed. Lol

Kinda dreading it, bc always used to bad news.


----------



## heart tree

Lou, in my young brain it was very messy. But now I look back and feel blessed I witnessed something that amazing. I hear your concerns about your LO being safe. Are you close to a hospital just in case? 

9 what time is your scan? Good luck.


----------



## 9babiesgone

10 am heart. Ad how are you this morning. I am on Cali time as well.


----------



## heart tree

Oops, just saw it is at 10am.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol


----------



## heart tree

I'm doing better than I have in a long time. I'm not used to good news and am trying to appreciate it.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well I am so happy for you and so glad you are doing well. :hugs: it is sometimes harder to adjust to good news when you are so used to bad. Congrats on your good scan


----------



## petitpas

Lou, that's a wonderful decision!
Although heart's gagging made me laugh - I'm not sure I would keep my children with me for giving birth - I can imagine that it can be quite traumatic with mum making funny noises and such.
Sussex is supposed to be really good with home births! Are you East or West?


----------



## ttclou25

im east sussex, nr the coast. My midwife was really up for me doing it too - i live about 2 mins away from the hospital its closer than the drs surgery, so wouldnt be far away if need be. Im also going to try and hypno birth this baby out :winkwink:


----------



## petitpas

Lou, RSCH was the hospital I was thinking of, I read somewhere that they held a record for supporting the most homebirths or something like that :thumbup:
I really hope everything goes swimmingly for you and can't wait to read your birth story :D


----------



## heart tree

Glad you have care so close to you Lou. 

Pip, my stepfather was my pediatrician and he and my mother took a lot of time explaining what to expect. They also had a room full of family and friends during the birth, so my aunt was glued to me the entire time assuring me that my mom was ok. I actually don't remember being concerned about her. All I remember is how gross my brother looked all slimey and my stepfather yelling "it's a boy, hallelujah!"

I've always felt closer to my brother because of it. Kind of like his second mother. It definitely didn't traumatized me. But I imagine it could for some children.


----------



## petitpas

You've probably seen this site before but just in case:
https://www.mypregnancymatters.org.uk/welcome/where-to-have-your-baby/home-birth/


----------



## daviess3

Just trying to read through come on with scan updates!! Waited allllllll daaaaaayyy!! Lol I get the sicky dizzy drunk feeling when I'm hungry before I eat if I don't eat I feel very ill! An I never really no what I want during the day! I no I cant stomach meat! Yuk! Pizza was nice had a coke carbonated out the tap thingy I haven't had a coke since being pregnant an man it was good!!! I am drinking nothing but water so think that's why was so nice! 
Wow Lou homebirth your pain threshold must be high, I want my baby so much but my pain threshold is actually zero! I used to faint having a blood test freak out I hit the nurse once! (I have never hit anyone in my life!!) but after having all these tests I have got over that part! I still couldn't havd a drip though!!! But I no in the labour pain I will say give me the lot!! My friend had her 4th an 5th babies at home an was nice we went round there that evening an she was so chilled!! 

Heart my wind has come out!! Lol I always get it if j get up to early! To the point where I can't stand up straight!! 
Embo how's ur nap!? I was debating a nap but had an hour at 9-10! An me an hubby are having sofa blankets cuddles hot bath Chinese film chill out night! Can't wait, so prob means hd will b snoring in my ear at 8! Love him! He does work hard! Xx


----------



## petitpas

Heart tree, I'm glad to hear you are not traumatised! :hugs:

Unfortunately, with all my meds and being 'high risk' I'm destined for a hospital birth, no choice. I don't mind as long as I get a healthy ducky at the end :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds great Lou I hope you get to do it! Lots of people are really happy that they got the experience to home birth. There must be a support thread on here about it, I'll have a look for you. 
Afm I just want them to knock me out and get the baby out while I'm watching a good film and can't feel a thing!!Brooke shields listened to her iPod while having a c section!


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili were so alike! Lmao!!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls.html. Here you go lou


----------



## Embo78

Nap was great Davies. I could go to bed right now but I'm making dinner. My oldest daughters boyfriend's coming for tea. We're having chicken and ribs in my special marinade, egg fried rice, salad and coleslaw. All home made and yummy yummy :)


----------



## ttclou25

thank you for the links ladies :hugs2:


----------



## hopeful23456

my ultrasound went awesome! 
I'm 7+3 today
Baby A measures 7 wks with heartbeat 141
Baby B measures 7w2d with heartbeat 148
they are right on track! i'm thrilled. it was an hour and a half appt as they went through info on what to expect on future appts, etc. and did some other stuff

next u/s is Thurs, Dec 22 and then again on Wed, Dec 28 along with my first official OB appt with my RE (my RE is also ob/gyn for high risk and completely amazing - she removed my septum too). they have tons of experience w/multiples as one stop shop for RPL. I'm so lucky I still can't believe it. I left crying happy tears ;)


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent news hunny. I'm so so so so so happy for you and the twinnies :) :)


----------



## Neversaynever

:yipee: hopeful that is fabulous news :happydance: :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Round2

Yay Hopeful! Congrats, sounds like everything is perfect!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Em, I'm impressed with your ability to cook so much! I cooked some soup last night and almost puked from the smell.

I think I may be considered high risk too because of the adenomyosis so will probably need a hospital birth as well. Honestly, I think I'll ask for pain meds. I have a pretty high pain tolerance, but I'm not sure I'm that strong!


----------



## heart tree

Woo Hoo Hopeful! I knew everything would be great!

Nice heartbeats too! I'm envious!


----------



## Embo78

I made the mistake of tasting the marinade this morning at about 10am! Almost puked. Ginger, garlic and chili isn't the greatest thing in your mouth when you're nauseous!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Wooooo awesome news! 2 babies all healthy and happy :)

Had an awesome nap but want to go back to bed! It's so cold!


----------



## daviess3

Yay hopeful congrats Hun great news fab heartbeats we are lucky ladies!! We both have scan on same day lucky days for us I hope xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

embo - wish i was eating at your house tonight!

will write more later - gotta work ;) thank you all so much!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow hopeful congrats. I am about to leave for my scan. In about 20 minutes. I am so so happy for your hopeful.


----------



## petitpas

Embo, egg fried rice? :sick:

Hopeful, that's AMAZING news! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey sorry i was power walking... i will get this madam out! haha

what did i miss?


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful - great news:wohoo::yipee: x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Got to leave in 9 minutes. Got to go get ready. Hope you all have an great day. Be back at 1130 ish, if any of you care to know how my scan went.


----------



## Embo78

I'll put money on me not eating tonight!!! I'm already nauseous! I have to be careful tho, the children don't know yet. I'm pretty sure my eldest has figured it out but I denied it when she asked!! Yes I lied to my child but after my last loss she made me promise I wouldn't tell her if I got pregnant again until 12 weeks! She took it really hard and actually blamed herself for the loss because a couple of days before we found out we had a huge argument. It was actually the day of this argument. I of course didn't tell her that though but she remembered and literally broke down sobbing saying it was all her fault. I gently reminded her that I had many many arguments when I was pregnant with her and she was just fine, just as with her brother and sister. It's amazing his many lives are affected when you experience miscarriage.


----------



## croydongirl

Morning ladies, Just caught up.
Hopeful - What awesome scan news!!! yay, beautiful heart beats and everything. Did you get some pictures?

I am having some of those wicked head rushes the past couple of days too. And I am so hungry all the time but as soon as I eat I feel sick. I think I wait too long to eat and then eat more than my body can handle at one time. My dinner hardly touched the sides on the way down last night. I inhaled it but then spent the next hour feeling terrible.

I am also getting some stretching cramps and some stabbing type pains in my lady area, weird but hopefully nothing to worry about?! And the gas pains, OH MY GOODNESS, they freak me out but at least they ease after a good toot. Luckily my husband thinks its funny and is not totally disgusted because I am having a hard time controlling it! 

Ok, got to go eat something...

Good luck 9 - Looking forward to hearing your good news


----------



## Jaxvipe

Congrats on the awesome scan hopeful!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's fantastic news hopeful!! Sooooo happy for you x x x :wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

I am beyond tired. I'm going to bed. Night girls x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck 9 bring us some pics back to look at!


----------



## heart tree

Just took a nice walk in the California sun. It's cool here, but sunny and gorgeous. Sat in the sun for a bit at an outdoor cafe. Now doing some work. 

Hopeful, did you get new scan pictures?

9 good luck.

Tracie, maybe you need to run a marathon or jump some hurdles to get little miss out!

I just got an email from my doctor saying she's very pleased with my ultrasound results and the next step will be to schedule a regular pre-natal visit. She didn't say anything about any more scans. I'm guessing they'll do one at the pre-natal visit, but I'm not sure. When they call me to schedule, I'll ask. It makes me nervous though. I thought they would want to see me more regularly. My husband thinks the stress of extra scans isn't worth it. Maybe he's right. At the same time, I want to have another one next week just to make sure. It's so confusing.


----------



## filipenko32

You know heart that's really difficult, it depends on how much you can stand the stress beforehand, but having said that everything is going so well so it would be nice to have the reassurance scans, it's difficult isn't it x x x


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - I know how you feel, I had a scan at 5,6,7,8, 2x9,10,11 and 12 weeks for first trimester i was obsessed and spent just under £1000.00 on private scans - ive had 13 in total :wacko:

But it made me feel better that i got to each stage of seeing baby grow.


----------



## Tititimes2

Yay! Great news hopeful! Bliss times 2. So happy for you- all 3 of you!

heart- I know I talked to both my RE and OB about how carefully they would monitor me. I knew my OB would want to see me every week or more given my BP issues and history and he's already talked to the perinatologist about a plan for me. Maybe have a chat with your doctor about what would make you most comfortable and see if you two can up with a mutual care plan that gives you some peace of mind? 

I am glad to have more monitoring. It helps me feel a little more calm and in control to have the information about progress and what to expect. I don't want to be blind-sided again like I was with the hospitalization for the high BP and the anencephaly diagnosis. 

Definitely may be worth a chat.


----------



## heart tree

I guess I'll wait to hear from the nurse who will schedule my pre-natal visit. If she doesn't want to schedule it until I'm 10 weeks, I'm going to ask for a scan at 8 1/2 weeks. I just can't wait 3 more weeks without another reassurance scan. I've only ever made it to 10 weeks and need to see that baby growing.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and I can definitely go to my other doctor and pay privately. So maybe I'll do that too. Thanks girls. It's good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## Tititimes2

No you're not. You are stuck with us!


----------



## 9babiesgone

No pics yet. But they saw two tiny sacs. Couldn't hear an heartbeat bc it is too early. But it looked normalish to me. I am going bck on Monday and I was told I should get pics then to share with you. Not much to see on a pic anywyas bc they were very tiny and hard to see. I am not sure I am secure yet bc of no heartbeat and bc it was so early.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am exactly 5 weeks though so that didn't change


----------



## Tititimes2

Good news 9- progress is great!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. I dm just still nervous as hell. Having two would explain why I am hungry all the dang time. Lol


----------



## ttclou25

Fantastic News 9 :headspin::wohoo: Have you got any more scans scheduled?


----------



## 9babiesgone

One more on Monday, and then 2 more at 12 weeks and 20 weeks.


----------



## croydongirl

Congrats 9 !! Great news. I can't imagine how you are feeling because I know I only have one and I am SO SO hungry.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Gosh I feel like I could eat all day and not stop snd still be hungry. My aunt had my cousins, also twins, so it runs in my family I guess. An on hubs side too. I am so nervous can not wait till I hear heartbeats, is that 7 weeks?


----------



## ttclou25

:wacko: lol im such a div i just realised your having twins - i thought you meant the yolk and baby sacs as in one baby. How exciting to have twins x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nope they said it was too early to see yolk sacs, that I won't see those till 6 weeks. But yep I am a little ebit in shock about it bc the only time I carried twins was when I was on clomid, this time I wasn't on anything like that.


----------



## croydongirl

I head a heartbeat at my scan last week which was 6.5 weeks, but they want to hear it again at my 7.5 weeks scan to make sure its still strong. I guess in the 6th week the heart is just starting to beat so it will be a lower rate than when they see it at 7+ weeks.

How exciting!! At least others in your family will be able to support you because they have been through a multiple pregnancy too.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah me and my aunt are pretty close. And I am moving in 3 months to live closer to all of them.

Wow I can not wait till next week if you heard yours at 6+5 that is amazing.


----------



## daviess3

I had hb at 6+3! 5+1 yolk sac congrats 9 great news x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks davies I am going to try and take an nap. Just came on to update. Now if kiddos allow me I am napping.


----------



## hopeful23456

that's good news 9b, congrats! they can't see alot of 5 +0 wks. they should see heartbeats between 6 & 7 weeks, they saw mine at 6 wks exactly but that's early. i'm surprised you don't get more scans? with twins they typically scan you more and especially with RPL and twins. I'm getting weekly scans for a few more weeks. are you taking prednisone or lovenox this time? i just worry about you as you've been through so much.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh how exciting 9! The heartbeat should ideally be seen in the six week range but I have heard stories otherwise. 

My hubby has gone out in fancy dress with his football team tonight and I face painted him to look like the and he looked really good! He is very tall anyway and mousy blonde hair and I just thought omg youre so gorgeous and I felt really emotional and lucky to have him. He has stuck by me through thick and thin and he's so kind... Then while I was was feeling like an emotional loved up wreck he said I've got a surprise for you and pulled out a box with a night's supply of goodies to keep me going while he's out!!!! :cry: one of the things he bought me was my favourite trashy romance film and my favourite chocolates. Then his parting shot was 'we'll always stick together you and me, we're best pals.' :cry:


----------



## Embo78

OMG Fili. You just made me cry!!! What a wonderful husband :)


----------



## puppycat

Awww how cute :cloud9:

Em you're such a softie - bless you :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I know! He's not like that all the time of course! He has many faults too lol! But he is very thoughtful and kind blub blub


----------



## Embo78

I know I'm a born romantic!! And very very emotional haha!


----------



## filipenko32

Me too embo! And doubly so on pregnancy hormones!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- that is so sweet!

Heart- happy 7 weeks! I wouldn't go 3 wks without a scan but Im a worrywart.

Anyone else have the skin of a 15 year old going thru puberty? Lol


----------



## filipenko32

I did with one of my pregnancies hopeful but not this one, think it's really common but not very nice though!


----------



## heart tree

Hey 9 that's great news. I had a hb at 6 weeks exactly. I read that the hb should be between 90 - 120 during weeks 6 and 7. By week 9 it should be 140+

Fili, that is so sweet of your husband. He's a keeper! I admit, I teared up too when I read that. I'll cry with you Em!

My husband just cooked a sausage and the smell is about to put me over the edge. I want to kill him right now! LOL.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, my skin is ok. I thought it would be worse, but so far so good! It sucks though because you probably don't want to use any acne treatments to help them heal. 

I got a message from my doctor's nurse to schedule the next appointment. I was driving and missed the call. She said she wants to schedule it for the end of next week. Whew. Looks like I'll get my scan after all!


----------



## croydongirl

Fili that's so sweet - I need to show my hubby that post as a hint! ha ha

I am really feeling rough today. Had my first official dry heave earlier. O Joy. Still at least the symptoms are helping keep me calm that all is well.

I am having a problem keeping this a secret though, people keep calling and trying to make plans but I am feeling so unsociable. I have the hardest time fibbing to them about being sick, and I know they will figure it out if I have the stomach flu week after week but I just can't face being out and about when this sickness is so unpredictable. Anyone else struggling to keep it a secret?

I think we decided to tell our parents on Christmas but I think after that we might just have to tell everyone because otherwise I will be making up excuses for another month.


----------



## puppycat

My hubbie wafted treacle toffee under my nose :sick:
Men!


----------



## Tititimes2

Noticing a little acne here and there. My big change today was the size of my nips. Those girls looked like saucers this morning! I caught a glimpse while I was getting ready for work and had to do a double take! Holy moly. Nuts!

heart - I will personally leave NY to fly to Cali and bop your OH on the head! Men- sometimes they don't get it. Couldn't last a day with a period- forget about a pregnancy. But gotta love 'em!


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, my husband just had a giggle that it was making me gag. But he did promise not to buy anymore sausage for a while!

Croy, I'm struggling with keeping it a secret too. My husband's band is playing tonight and all of our friends are coming and some of my co-workers. I know everyone will be drinking. I might just get some soda water with a lime and pretend it is a vodka soda. I can also say I'm the designated driver which might also do the trick. But next week we have our office holiday party and I'm helping to organize it. I was tasked out to make the sangria for the party! I think I might have to tell the other person who is organizing it with me because I'm not going to be able to taste the sangria to make sure it tastes good. It's really hard to hide, but I really don't want to tell people and get those doom and gloom looks that people give me now. 

Sorry about the dry heave. I haven't had one of those yet, but close!


----------



## Tititimes2

Great news about the appt/scan next week heart.


----------



## filipenko32

Croyden it is hard to keep it a secret, do you think you will tell? Just my close family and two nest friends know and 500 people on b and b of course!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Titi to your ta tas! Love it!

I didn't realize you were in NY. Please feel free to come here and whack my hubby! Then you and I can go have a decent lunch somewhere in San Francisco. And then we can both feel sick afterwards! It's warmer here than in NY!


----------



## croydongirl

We decided that if all looks well at our scan on Tuesday we can wait until Christmas eve to tell his parents- we stay with them christmas eve and christmas day night so it would be too hard to try and hide it when we are there in person. Usually i am quite martha stewart about cooking and making christmas pretty and this year thats just not going to be happening so they would know. Then we can tell my parents who are in the UK on Skype on Christmas day and after that its a free for all to tell our closest friends who would have noticed me acting weird but I won't be announcing it on fb or to the general public until 12 weeks if possible.
The thing is at this point if we lost the pregnancy I would want people to know because this loss would be so much harder than previous ones because we have seen the heart beat and begun to really dream about what might be.


----------



## Tititimes2

@ heart- Ha ha- sounds like a pretty darn good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah and also you need their support too. My last two pregnancies had heartbeats but they were also behind dates so... It does make it harder to lose after a heartbeat but the good news is that if it's a strong enough heartbeat and the pregnancy s measuring fine then it's really rare to lose a baby after a heartbeat has been seen!


----------



## croydongirl

I think if all looks good at Tuesdays scan and the heartbeat are good i think we will both start to believe it could be good, its almost like we are living in limbo.

But then the reality of pregnancy is scary to me. We just never thought it would happen and had stopped trying and had our homestudy approved to adopt when this happened so now I am really having to think ahead about all that a pregnancy really includes. Freaking me out a little


----------



## heart tree

It's interesting, because heartbeat or not, I've always been up front with everyone about all of my losses. I simply can't hide my grief. But apparently I can hide being pregnant. If we lose this one, I'll definitely be telling all my friends that we lost another one. I want them to truly appreciate what Tim and I have been through. 

Croy, are you a Brit living in Seattle? 

I'm trying not to think too far ahead with this pregnancy. I'm trying to take each day as it comes. Otherwise I think I'd be too freaked out too. Wow, that's amazing you were on your way to adopt.


----------



## croydongirl

we were literally hours away from paying a giant check to have our profile start being shown when this happened.

Yes, I am a Brit in Seattle. I grew up in Croydon, England until my mid 20's when i moved to seattle to work with a non profit and then ii met my husband who is from here so now i am here to stay - but we love going home to visit. We booked tickets to be home for the olympics next summer - but i would be due while we were there so we might have to re-jig those plans a little if this works out.

We have always told people about our losses too and have the most wonderful support but this feels different, and we have lost the other so early we never had to decide if it was too warly to tell because we were telling them about the loss not the pregnancy .


----------



## petitpas

Wow 9, twins! Congratulations!

Hopeful, I am fully with you on the skin issue. I think I must be making up for my teenage years when I was lucky to escape the spot plague. Not only my face but my neck and shoulders are affected, too. Bleurgh!


----------



## hopeful23456

We are in the same boat pip, face, neck and chest here too


----------



## Tititimes2

hopeful- those two LOs are taking over! :baby::baby:


----------



## 9babiesgone

To all the rest, sorry I a r inning on low energy bc I an running on steam but can't sleep bc my meds and hot cocoa are keeping me awake



hopeful23456 said:


> that's good news 9b, congrats! they can't see alot of 5 +0 wks. they should see heartbeats between 6 & 7 weeks, they saw mine at 6 wks exactly but that's early. i'm surprised you don't get more scans? with twins they typically scan you more and especially with RPL and twins. I'm getting weekly scans for a few more weeks. are you taking prednisone or lovenox this time? i just worry about you as you've been through so much.

Nope just on planaquil for my lupus which is a antimalarial medication. I will get more scans if my insurance will allow it it is pretty crappy sometimes.

Fili thanks. Hope you are doing well


filipenko32 said:


> Oh how exciting 9! The heartbeat should ideally be seen in the six week range but I have heard stories otherwise.
> 
> My hubby has gone out in fancy dress with his football team tonight and I face painted him to look like the terminator and he looked really good! He is very tall anyway and mousy blonde hair and I just thought omg youre so gorgeous and I felt really emotional and lucky to have him. He has stuck by me through thick and thin and he's so kind... Then while I was was feeling like an emotional loved up wreck he said I've got a surprise for you and pulled out a box with a night's supply of goodies to keep me going while he's out!!!! :cry: one of the things he bought me was my favourite trashy romance film and my favourite chocolates. Then his parting shot was 'we'll always stick together you and me, we're best pals.' :cry:




heart tree said:


> Hey 9 that's great news. I had a hb at 6 weeks exactly. I read that the hb should be between 90 - 120 during weeks 6 and 7. By week 9 it should be 140+
> 
> Fili, that is so sweet of your husband. He's a keeper! I admit, I teared up too when I read that. I'll cry with you Em!
> 
> My husband just cooked a sausage and the smell is about to put me over the edge. I want to kill him right now! LOL.




filipenko32 said:


> Croyden it is hard to keep it a secret, do you think you will tell? Just my close family and two nest friends know and 500 people on b and b of course!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies 
Hopeful I'm bit spotty now to!! Painful spots!! Lol! 
I thought people said pregnancy makes you glow!! Not me I like worn out washed out very bloated an nothing looks good lol! 

Embo fili titi never Lou petit 9b heart hopeful hows everyone? X


----------



## daviess3

Soz puppy round and Croydon hope u ladies are well! 
Tracie your quiet any news or twinges yet??? Xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im here sorry had an awful nights sleep. hormonal isnt the word today! trying to google something but getting no luck in answers lol...


----------



## daviess3

An I forgot to tell u all!! U no we were talking about wierd things happening! Well I have an iPhone with an app called talking Tom mainly it's an annoy cat which talks to you an annoyingly repeats what u say!! Well it's for my nephews! Lol if you don't read it you get a message! I got a message last night saying 'i hear I'm going to have a new friend to play with!' how wierd!! Lol x


----------



## ttclou25

Morning, hope your all good. I'm just in van on my way to decorate 2 weddings today. My bump gets in the way tho. We usually dress 15 a weekend so this should be a easy day. 

Davies- I have an ap like that. Spooky it said he"ll have a new friend 

Tracie- hope baby starts to make an appearance soon x


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I have that app and it doesn't send me such messages...

By the way, I have the glow. It is caused by the thick layer of greasiness that covers my face. DH says I 'shine' and I don't think he means it as a compliment...

All good here with ducky. He/she gave us a thumbs up on screen on Wednesday.

Tracie, is there anything we can help you look for?

Lou, 15 per weekend?! :shock:
What bit do you do? The chairs, table cloths, linen? Or also plates, glasses, centre pieces, flowers etc?

Or do you do balloons? I had balloon deco at our wedding. I loved it!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

found it, wanted to no if ur cervix drops near labour and how far... lol


----------



## petitpas

Looking good?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

by looks of it yeah, but tbh i dont take any notice anymore lol, shes a diva and a tease. Even tho she has been very very quiet the last 24 hrs


----------



## petitpas

Surefire sign, Tracie :winkwink:
Do you have one of those birthing balls to bounce on?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

kinda... i wanted to be different so brought a space hopper


----------



## ttclou25

Lol petipas - I have the same shining glow. I'm so spotty!! I never got the glow. 

We do drapes, starlight backdrops, covers etc. it's starting to slow down for Xmas thank god.


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, what a brilliant idea! You've even got handles (ears? antlers?) to hold on to!

Lou, that sounds magical :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Ah Lou my mum used to be a wedding coordinator in Essex she used to work at leez priory an she finished at gosfield hall, lovely grand venues, I used to help her out sometimes , wedding have a lovely buzz. 
Tracie hope she appears soon! X
Petit have u never had a message from talking Tom? I have had them saying play with me I'm bored!!


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls. Never slept so much in my life! Lol... Well apart from when i was expecting Laura!


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies heart tree invited me to join you all x I have not had a chance to read all 81 pages but I'm sure it will give me something to do later x

Congrats on all your bfp's xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey mrskg. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you embo x did you decide whether to take aspirin or not? I've taken it for 2 days now will take it till first app at epu then go from there xxx


----------



## Embo78

I've bought some but I really don't know whether to take it. My consultant said not to but my Epu nurse said it can't harm. I'm only reluctant because I knew a lady on here who was told to stop baby aspirin but I can't remember why now!! 
Neversaynever it's holly who comes on your journal. Can you remember why??


----------



## Mrskg

I think heart tree said something about bleeding in the uterus x I'm in 2 minds too if I'm doing right thing but when I read it can't do any harm I thought why not but now I'm just not sure lol decisions decisions xxx


----------



## Embo78

I know this is just one of those problems we pal ladies have!!! If I take it, then have another miscarriage I'll blame myself. If I don't have it, then have a loss I'll blame myself!! I can't win!
How're you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah that's what I was thinking lol can't win either way so just have to pray an hope for the best x
Im feeling ok one min the panicked the next! Not even late for af yet due tomorrow or mon an been testing positive since 12th so hoping that's a good sign thats my earliest bfp xxx I have backache slight nausea, slight pains in bbs an tmi loose bm oh and my first symptom which made me think I was pregnant before bfp.....THRUSH! Ive not had it for about 10yrs so knew something was up trust me to get the worst symptom going! Had cramps in my belly last night but from what I can see on here that's normal I never get belly cramps either so hoping they are all good signs an this is eventually my sticky bean x I'm quietly optimistic though as all my readings said dec xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Theyre brilliant symptoms for so early :) I usually test quite early too but this time I gave up at 10 dpo cos I got a bfn. Tested on a few ic's and got evapy lines, then 2 days after AF was due got an obvious bfp :)


----------



## Mrskg

I'm guessing you have stopped testing now? I just can't help myself hope I can stop testing soon an just relax xx


----------



## Embo78

The last time I tested was the day before my scan!! The control line was so faint because the positive slurped up most of the dye!!


----------



## Mrskg

I'm looking forward to nice dark lines lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mrs k an welcome xxxx


----------



## Round2

Oh man, you girls are chatty! Congrats 9babies...twins oh my. Welcome Mrskg, great symptoms so far.


----------



## Neversaynever

MrsK...congrats :thumbup: my AF isn't due till tomorrow either and I got a positive on the 12th too :flower:

Embo...Holly went for a scan at 6 weeks and there was a bleed near her uterus and was told to stop taking it ASAP. She had a bleed at 15 weeks too bless her but she's ok now. 

:hi: to everyone, weekend which means no time on here boooo!

XxX


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hunny :) I'm really at war with myself about this decision :/


----------



## filipenko32

Embo I'm going to forward a link in a minute to a thread I set up about aspirin when I was having the same dilemma it's interesting. When did you get your 3 on the clear blue digi, I really want a 3 before 5 weeks! Might go get one today! Welcome mrs k and hi! Davies that is a strange / good sign! Afm no cramping and no nightmares which I had in my other three pregnancies so I'm happy!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Fili. I would love to read that.

I got 3+ at 5+2 x


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/771466-aspirin-magical-cure-miscarriages.html

Here you go embo, this made me decide to take it even without doctor's orders at the time. How did your meal go?


----------



## Embo78

It was lovely but he was late!! Ella had a right go at him so it was a little tense! It wasn't his fault he had to walk in the ice and snow so it took a bit longer than usual! 
I couldn't eat much. I was hot and bothered and nauseous :(


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the info Fili I've just taken 1 !! I know that at my scan everything was good up to that point so if I do have another loss I know it won't be my fault! Just preparing myself!!!

Do you still want twins? If you get 3+ you might be onto a winner!!!


----------



## filipenko32

You know what embo, I will just be over the moon if I get one, but won't complain if there's two in there, Ill look at it as getting two back!! Aww poor boy, oh well treat them mean keep them keen your daughter had the right idea lol! Hope you feel very sick today too!! X


----------



## Embo78

I don't really have any symptoms today. I'm tired (but I've had insomnia at night) and my boobs are slightly tender. 
How about you? How're your symptoms?


----------



## filipenko32

Same as you but I actually slept quite well last night, always wake up at 5am to go to the loo tho! My bbs are tender. I'm on steroids which can be prescribed to alleviate morning sickness so not really getting that, just the odd bit. My biggest symptom is feeling out of it for hours at a time. It's a bit like a head rush but it's almost like the feeling you get when you realise you've just drank too much alchohol if you know what I mean!! Do you get that? My sister didn't have any symptoms with her two successful problem free pregnancies and thinks I'm crazy symptom spotting lol but then I can't really expect her to fully understand, thankfully for her.


----------



## puppycat

When my Dr referred me to EPAU she said 'it might be something as simple as aspirin' but i didn't question her any further. Hmmm i read that thread but i'm still wary.


----------



## Embo78

That's definitely something to think about. With my dd's and DS I had no symptoms. No ms. I was tired with my boy but that's all I remember! Maybe I did and I've forgotten though!! It's been a long time since I went full term. 11 years! Oh wow!!


----------



## filipenko32

it's an ongoing argument for or against aspirin. I'm now taking it on doc's orders for no reason. it's part of dr s's protocol but I would have chosen to take it anyway as i thought well I keep putting the same in gonna get same out as I knew my last loss was a chromosomal normal baby, docs said it's my body so... But everyone has different reasons for taking it, that thread gives good and bad stories but think there's more good!


----------



## filipenko32

If you can't remember then they probably weren't that bad lol! I think we just drive ourselves mad after losses but it's understandable. I'm still testing three times a day to make sure my poas are still dark! Do you have any cramps?


----------



## puppycat

Definitely a lot of good. I know Joey too so that helps. I hear ppl say it won't hurt either way so maybe i'll think about it. I just wish there were difinitive studies


----------



## Embo78

Yes. Last night they were quite uncomfortable. I seem to cramp more when I'm constipated and I'm very badly constipated :( I think the progesterone doesn't help with that problem. And the iron in my prenatal


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I know what you mean those bowel type cramps are not nice, yes def linked to progesterone, most likely a good sign though!

Yeah puppy I wish there were more definitive studies for miscarriages in general, it's frustrating isnt it?


----------



## Mrskg

I read the thread I def think there was more good than bad x I feel a bit silly cause I'm a believer in what's for you won't go passed you x so either way what will be will be x I honestly don't know how I've managed to have 3 successful pregnancies lol 6 months ago I didn't even know you only had a few fertile days how niave was I lol x I think this pal is going to be a whole different journey for me x

I believe this will be my rainbow baby but only because of psychic readings I've had has anyone else had readings? ( sorry to Anyone who doesn't believe) x


----------



## ttclou25

I took aspirin for first 12 weeks, chromosome issues were ruled out. I asked my dr and he said it won't hurt, not sure if it made any difference to this pregnancy but I felt like I was doing something. I think overall accupuncture is def what helped me get pg and stay pg but we had infertility issues too


----------



## filipenko32

When did you start taking it Lou?


----------



## ttclou25

I started as soon as I found out and double checked with ivf clinic that it would be ok. They said its such a small dose it won't hurt for first 12 weeks. If you did it for years and years you may have some kidney issues as its not great for them.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrskg I really love those psychic detective programmes so after my second miscarriage i was feeling like I'd never have children. So when I googled Nancy myers, one of the psychic detectives off the programme, I saw she did psychic readings via email as long as you sent a recent picture. She said I would have two children and that she sensed a problem with my thyroid but I would be too subtle to show up in tests. Had tests, no problem. But after third miscarriage went to dr s who I'm with now and he took another test and it came out 3.36 which he said was too high as he wants it to be under 2. Now on thyroxine! Hope the 2 children bit comes true now! Paid 50 dollars and she seemed genuine and nice. She's always on the telly. She had miscarriages herself


----------



## filipenko32

Lou, Did they ever find a cause for your miscarriages?


----------



## ttclou25

They did tests incl chromosome and there wasn't a reason, the usual "bad luck". But my infertility issue was immature eggs so I think it would have something to do with my eggs not being good enough. I hate it when they say it's bad luck!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lou- I credit acu for mine too! And pred/lovenox. 15 weddings is a lot. I would be stressed

Pip- your post made me laugh. My face is so greasy by the end of the day I could oil a car with it

Fili- I'm so happy for no puking- thank you steroids!

Mrskg- welcome! My coworker went to a psychic a few months ago and she said I would be preg oct/nov (true) and she went to a psychic fair and got me a bag of stones and the psychic put 2 fertility stones in it, all the others were just 1 stone (prosperity, etc) so the psychic must have known it was twins.

Embo- just make sure its low dose or baby asp. I take an orange flavored chewable daily.

Tracie- a girl on another forum I'm in is in he same boat as you and she was bouncing on her ball. I had never heard of a birthing ball before. Hope the diva appears soon!


----------



## Embo78

It's 75mg hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

ttclou25 said:


> They did tests incl chromosome and there wasn't a reason, the usual "bad luck". But my infertility issue was immature eggs so I think it would have something to do with my eggs not being good enough. I hate it when they say it's bad luck!

I know it's so frustrating!! At least it's all worked out now but it's such a horrible thing to go through to get there eventually, it's a good job it's all worth it! I am wondering if my eggs were over cooked, I have a 28 day cycle and I always ovulated on day 15 or 16 in my last three pregnancies, this time however it was exactly day 14 so I'm hoping it makes a difference! 



hopeful23456 said:


> Lou- I credit acu for mine too! And pred/lovenox. 15 weddings is a lot. I would be stressed
> 
> Pip- your post made me laugh. My face is so greasy by the end of the day I could oil a car with it
> 
> Fili- I'm so happy for no puking- thank you steroids!
> 
> Mrskg- welcome! My coworker went to a psychic a few months ago and she said I would be preg oct/nov (true) and she went to a psychic fair and got me a bag of stones and the psychic put 2 fertility stones in it, all the others were just 1 stone (prosperity, etc) so the psychic must have known it was twins.
> 
> Embo- just make sure its low dose or baby asp. I take an orange flavored chewable daily.
> 
> Tracie- a girl on another forum I'm in is in he same boat as you and she was bouncing on her ball. I had never heard of a birthing ball before. Hope the diva appears soon!

Oh that's really interesting about the 2 stones hopeful!! If I get children then i will believe in psychics forever more!!


----------



## petitpas

Baby aspirin is 75mg in the UK, 81mg in the US. Both are ok. They sometimes prescribe double the dose in first tri.

For those ladies wondering about bleeding: Aspirin (and other blood thinners for that matter) does not make you bleed in that it does not start bleeding. It won't make you spontaneously bleed into your uterus. What it does do is make you bleed a little longer when you have an existing bleed. So, if you cut your finger or you had a bleed in the uterus you would bleed a little longer than if you weren't taking blood thinners. On a low dose such as the baby aspirin it won't make much difference.

However, if you suffer from an ulcer, already have bleeding in your uterus (such as the lady in never's journal) or any other medical condition that aspirin might interact with then you need to speak to your doctor first.


----------



## 9babiesgone

How is everyone? I woke up to like 5 new pGes and I can't keep up. Anyone want to clue me in .


----------



## hopeful23456

I need a magic wand that creates delicious meals. I'm STARVING and too lazy to cook or get groceries


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me too hopeful. Haven't eaten breakfast bc too lazy to make it lol


----------



## Embo78

I'm having a dont want to eat day. I managed some Cheerios for brekie and tomato soup for lunch. Everything I loved before tastes kinda weird to me now :shrug:
Think we're having chilli for tea in baked potatoes and sour cream. Mmmm!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mmm sounds good. I just made spag Bol but I make it spicy and put steak seasoning in. We think it tastes better warmed up too so we leave it to cool then reheat. I think a poster called dragon flies is giving birth around now and that was her fourth try! Gives me hope!


----------



## Embo78

Fourth time lucky Fili. That's us :)


----------



## filipenko32

Yes! PMA!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies I can't eat today! Tuna sandwich an a banana! Coming up to dinner time an can't think of anything to do! Feel sicky an been really moody all day! Think everyone hates me!! Lol x


----------



## filipenko32

All sounds normal! Hope you feel well enough to have some dinner x x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

still waiting... my walk did nothing. lol o well... :( just saw something that made ma laugh soooo hard so hopefully that make her come out!


----------



## filipenko32

The laughing might work best tracie! You must be so excited!!! 

Right girls I caved and ran out earlier to get a clear blue digi and I just plucked up the courage to do it and it is a 3 + and I'm not even 5 weeks yet!!!! I am so happy! I know this might mean if my hormone levels are higher than last time perhaps it's a sticky one!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Yay fili!! How exciting!! Tracie bless u have u tried castor oil? My friend did an baby came that day! My Sis did an she had sickness no baby! It did look awful lol!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

you shouldnt use caster oil, its not trusted at all... thats one method i wont ever use. lol :)


----------



## Embo78

How come tracie? Every one I know did this to bring on labour. I've never heard of it being dangerous. Holy cow things have definitely changed :/


----------



## filipenko32

My mum did I think!


----------



## Embo78

Change of plan on dinner! We're having Chinese takeout mmmmm!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhh I am sooooo jealous! What are you having?


----------



## Embo78

Spring rolls, sesame toast and beef and mushroom with steamed rice nom nom nom!!!


----------



## daviess3

I had a tiny jacket potato I'm hungry but don't want anything an I'm moody coz I need to eat! 
Tracie I never heard that hun, my Sis tried it an was really sick an she was gagging drinking it! Looked discusting!! I def wouldn't drink it but I no people it's worked for! Oh well she will come just when you least expect it xxx


----------



## Embo78

She might be in labour now. Eeek!


----------



## daviess3

Is she? X


----------



## filipenko32

Embo my mouth is watering, I am still hungry after my dinner!


----------



## Embo78

I don't know Davies! She could be. 

Lol Fili!


----------



## heart tree

How's everyone today? I haven't caught up all the way but read some. Is Tracie really in labor? I hope so!

Fili!!! 3+ YAY!!! Can't wait for your scan!

I also was checking to see if Titi had an update from her scan today. 

I'm not feeling sick today and I miss it! I know it comes and goes, but I always freak out when it goes. It seems like I'll have 2 days of feeling sick and then a day or two of not feeling sick. I'm guessing it's when my hormones rise, I feel sick and then they plateau and I feel ok. Then they rise again, etc.

I'm having an internal struggle. I have my first pre-natal appointment scheduled on January 6. I'll be exactly 10 weeks. I told the nurse that I was a high risk pregnancy and needed a reassurance scan before then. She scheduled one for next Friday, December 23. 

I'm concerned about getting bad news right before Christmas. My first two losses were around Christmas (first one was on Christmas Eve.) At the same time, I don't think I can wait for 3 more weeks before my next scan. Argh, what to do?

I guess my other option would be to see if my other doctor had any availability the week after Christmas. I would have to privately pay, but I could at least get through Christmas. 

But then I wonder if it's good news, how nice my Christmas will be for once. I don't know. I can't even talk to my husband about it because he thinks the scans are too stressful for me and would encourage me to cancel the scan next Friday.


----------



## Embo78

Heart I was thinking I'd have the same dilemma. I was so relieved when Epu said it'll be 2 weeks until my next scan. For the same reasons you just described. I'm having all my family over Christmas day, I really want to enjoy it. If I have bad news there'll be no way I can.


----------



## filipenko32

Is such a difficult time for all this to be going on too x x x I am doing after Xmas for those reasons bt it's such a personal decision. I am relieved to not be having to think about scans though. Heart you will instinctively know what to do I think but I am sure another scan will just make you happier!


----------



## heart tree

Em, I might just call and ask for a private scan after Christmas. I'll be a puddle of tears and grief if I get more bad news right before Christmas. Like we don't have enough to stress about!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, thanks. It is a personal decision, you are right. My concern is the fetal heart rate. When I was 6 weeks, it measured 113bpm. When I went at 6+6 there was some question about what it was measuring. She told me it was 109. I freaked out. She was counting it herself and came up with 109. When she let the machine count, it was 115bpm. So I have a small worry about the heart beat being strong enough. 

The thing is, when I got the 113 number, it was at a different clinic and a different machine than when I got the other one. So who knows how consistent they are from machine to machine. And I don't know if my doctor who got the 113 number was counting it herself, or if the machine was counting it. 

I'm just nervous, as usual.


----------



## Tititimes2

Well ladies- scan shows me behind at 6+3 still no fetal pole or heartbeat. OB says this week will let us know if it is viable or not. He still thinks I'm just behind b/c the GS and yolk sac are stll growing. DH is convinced this is our Christmas miracle but I am not feeling so miraculous at the moment.

I keep seeing these women with their bellys and wonder if I will ever make it to that point. I don't know if this is going to be it for me. Just don't know.


----------



## daviess3

Heart I'm the same I had that scan in my local epau or the staleys one after Xmas! Got bad memories from epau but it's another reassurance before Xmas but got family Xmas say! Nope I'm not doing it to myself my scan is 28th dec! An I'm going to enjoy Xmas with a happy memory of bein pg!! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh Titi, this is not the news you were expecting, I know. What an awful waiting game. I'm encouraged that the GS and yolk sac are still growing. Do you know what your hcg levels are? I wonder if they still aren't quite high enough to see the fetal pole and hb. I wish you were able to relax a little today. I'm not ready to give up hope on this bean though. I've read lots of stories where this happened and then a few weeks later there was a gorgeous hb. I'm going to find that website for you. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Titi, check out this website: https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedmiscarriagestories

There are some amazing stories here. I actually found this website when I was told my hcg levels were high enough that I should have seen a yolk sac. I found out that many women had levels higher than me and the yolk sac wasn't seen until later. I also found out on this site that a tilted uterus can make it harder to see the baby. Anyway, just some stories of hope.


----------



## Embo78

Titi I'm sorry you didn't see more at your scan. It's definitely not time to give up though. Big :hug:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww titi, it's only 2 days behind just remember that. My miscarriages were always a week behind and then some. The heartbeat should be seen at seven weeks I think so will you go back for another check up do you think? 

Heart, Im not sure about what the heartbeat rates should be exactly but in know they start off low x x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili, mine wasn't low. Before 7 weeks, it should be between 90 - 120. My concern is that I got some conflicting info. I'm scared that it actually dropped from 113 to 109. But I think I'd rather trust the machine counting the heartbeat at 115 instead of the woman counting it at 109. I think there's lots of room for human error. That's what I'd like to hope anyway! I just wish she had never told me 109. I don't need one more thing to worry about.


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh I see heart, as you can see I don't know much about it! I would say there would be a lot of room for error! I do remember now that two doctors including dr s have told me that heart rates fluctuate and that's normal. Dr s told me this because my last pregnancy's heart rate shot up after another doctor put me on steroids half way through the pregnancy! So I was telling dr s this as if 'Yeah the steroids will work for me because of the heart rate going up so much!' However, he shot me down in flames and said that's irrelevant as heart rates fluctuate all through pregnancy and that's normal. Hope that makes sense! so why the original doctor put me on steroids half way through I will never know and never got a clear answer but not with him now anyway. X x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah i hope tracies in labour to... haha... i wish!


----------



## puppycat

Tracie my neighbour used EPO up her foof :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i darent go near there atm... far to sore lol


----------



## filipenko32

Push tracie! Lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i cant yet, lol... give me time  i was at my mummys. OH works all day on saturday so i go spend the day with my parents... plus its closer to the hospital


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

phew that was hard work, i brought my OH a huge 2 foot xmas card from izzy, just had 2 write it and hide it lol... We cancelled xmas this year couldnt afford it and have to much going on so we agreed no prezzies lol.. we have izzy wat more do we need.


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks ladies for all your support. Just having a bad day today- the not knowing what the end result will be is hard. At least with certain milestones it is easier to be positive in the times of doubt.


----------



## daviess3

Titi I have read stories where nothing on scan just an empty sac then week later baby an hb! Don't give up Hun he maybe shy big hugs an positive thinking xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

Titi Don't be put off by dates, with this one I went for my first scan at what I thought was 6 weeks but I only measured 5+1 with no heartbeat. He is a week behind my af dates. It wasn't until next scan I saw the flicker, he must have been a late implanter, try stay positive for next scan xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Titi- I agree with the girls, I have read tons of stories where there was no hb, even up to 7+ wks and then it appeared. My coworker said she didn't see one for 9 weeks but that was 14 yrs ago so I don't know how closely she was monitored, probably quite a bit though as she had 2 mc before, one was ectopic and she lost her tube.

Heart- those machines can be off and someone counting can be WAY off. With my 2nd us, she had the machine do the counting and it was 109, then she looked around and went back and then the machine counted 117 & 120. 
At the 6 wk, they just wanted it over 80 if they could see it. And they said some see it then and some don't. They have never given me false hope either, they specialize in rpl girls. I love them. 
I contemplated doing a scan next thurs too, decided to just do it though as I want to know weekly what's going on. Would your scan be on the better machine?

I just used nail polish remover to get a small spot of paint out of dh's shirt, made me feel horrible afterwards, won't be doing that again. I googled though and they said it was fine, lol. I don't know how anyone could work in a salon when bfp.

I ate olive garden today, soup salad and breadsticks, my first time out to dinner since bfp. It was amazing for soup salad and breadsticks, best I ever ate. It's an Italian restaurant chain im sure isn't overseas...

And I just had to google what a jacket potato is, we call it a baked potato- too funny


----------



## petitpas

Heart, ducky's heart rate varies constantly. Funnily enough, so does mine :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies. I feel loads better hearing your stories. I don't know why I did t mention this discrepancy of the heart rate until now. Hopeful it comforts me to hear the same thing happened to you. Feeling more confident now. 

I also googled jacket potato today!!! That is so funny. 

Olive garden sounds delicious. I'm not feeling as sick today but very very hungry. I just saw the Twilight movie, I'm embarrassed to admit. But it was a fun escape, even with it revolving around pregnancy. 

Tracie, tell that little one it's time. Enough is enough!


----------



## hopeful23456

That is so funny heart! Glad I'm not the only one who didn't know a jacket potato, it sounds so cute
Also happy you feel better about the heartbeat!


----------



## heart tree

I know. It's a much better name than boring baked potato!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yummmmmm olive garden sounds good


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah olive garden sounds nice, I am sure we have one in London, probably not the same, I'll have a look. Heart I am glad you're reassured x x last night I ate a papaya, and omg I was sick as a dog. I googled it and it did mention that if eaten unripe it can cause miscarriages in high amounts! :shock: mine was very ripe and I puked it up anyway. I think though that it was probably because I ate a whole quite big one, they are about the size of a mango. I'm not worried it would cause a miscarriage as I think that's overreacting but just thought I'd warn you all it upset my stomach!


----------



## petitpas

Ooh fili :hugs: sorry you were so ill!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies I forget we have diff names! Baked potato French fries etc!! Lol too funny! Oh hopeful I love olive garden we go normally with work to the states I love the salad! Yum yum! Pleased you feel better heart! 
Well I have woken up with a throat like razor blades a blocked nose an sore eyes! There's nothing I can take is there? X


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Davies! We are early birds this morning lol! No don't take anything x x with my nk cells stuff I would love it if I got poorly as it means your immune system is successfully being suppressed to allow the pregnancy to continue!! Or maybe you just have a little normal cold!


----------



## daviess3

Really? So I wouldn't have high nk cells? Coz that was going to b my next test if nothing worked! I think it's common cold, throats sore an I feel like I have pepper up my nose! I just read I can put vixks on my chest that's fine! Hope ur well today? I needed a wee at 530! Been awake ever since got up 630!will have a nap soon though? Lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls I don't think I posted these on this thread, I thought you might like to see them! :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







clearblue3.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## filipenko32

davies i wouldn't know it's just us high nk cell peeps rarely get ill from what i can gather but definitely don't know if that rules out high nk cells for you! x x


----------



## ttclou25

Fili - Love the pics!! DP looks great, hope he had a good night :thumbup:
I remember my first 3+, that was this pg'cy, with the others i never got passed 2-3. x


----------



## daviess3

I am very rarely ill either it's really not like me to get a cold!! May be it's ok this time who knows?! X


----------



## justwaiting

wow, I'm sorry ladies but I skipped the last 30 pages i read 20 or so and couldn't catch up. This thread moves fast. sorry if I missed anything.

Congrats on all the succesful scans in the last few days fabulous news. The vibe on this thread is becoming quite positive.

About 40 odd pages back you did gender predictions, I think I'm having a girl, dh thinks/ hopes/ wants a boy we will remain team yellow tho, i personally think it's the last true surprise in life!

Who has scan's this week? Mine is tuesday.

how is everyone feeling?

Time for bed but I will catch up at work tomorrow!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lou I only ever got a 3 when I was practically 6 weeks so I know that at least my hormone levels are much higher! Davies oh yes def a good sign, your body's immune system is def weakened during pregnancy normally everyone's is. I know that much! X


----------



## filipenko32

Haha we are chatterboxes


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- love the pics! 

Davies - I have a list of safe meds from dr office, it's in categories from colds to heartburn, I will find it and post but just know I'm scared to take anything but I have taken tums, beano, gas x and maalox a few weeks ago when I had such bad upper stomach gas. 

Thank justw! I have a scan on thurs


----------



## hopeful23456

Coughs: robitussin

Sinus congestion and colds: sudafed, tylenol sinus, cool mist vaporizer
Antihistamines: chlortrimeton, actifed, sudafed plus, saline nasal spray

Sore throat:
Lozenges: cepacol, chloraseptic
Cough drops: halls, vicks, or lemon drops

Headache, pain and/or fever:
Tylenol or other acetaminophen product: 650 mg to 1000mg every 6 hours as needed. Max dose of 4000mg in 24 hour period. Check labels and do not mix meds. 


PLEASE READ:
So it also says: there are no guarantees regarding safety of medications in pregnancy so avoid taking medications you do not need.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hopeful I'm trying nothing for now to see how I get on! I'm starving today! Xx


----------



## Embo78

I'm feeling poop de la poop!!!


----------



## puppycat

You and me both chick!


----------



## filipenko32

I felt grotty all day but perking up now! What's everyone eating tonight? We are on the steak tonight!


----------



## puppycat

We just had chicken enchilladas with wedges


----------



## Embo78

I'm just picking today. Houmus and pitta. Coleslaw etc. Can't stomach anything else.


----------



## filipenko32

That all sounds good!


----------



## Mrskg

hi ladies x

fili youre reading sounds good amazing that you found problem with thyriod because of that! loving you're 3+ xxx

hopeful OMG congrats for your twins thats you an 9babies they say things come in 3's x as lovely as it is for everyone else i really hope im not the 3rd lol my medium said it might be twins an my friend called me this morn to say she'd had a dream i had identical twin boys!!! 

tracie97 my friends used clary sage oil in their baths an that worked for them x or you could try nipple stimulation lol takes about an hour though an someone told me yest tmi sorry digesting semen also helps gl hope you dont have to much longer to wait to meet your gorgeous baby daughter xxx

titi :hugs: 

afm...im a little concerned tests not getting any darker they're still a great positive but i thought there would be more progression i have read some dont get dark lines till 5wks or not at all an all tests have a different ammount of dye so that all makes me feel better x i know i should be happy they are still positive just having a wee freaked out moment xxx

oh an tea for us lol we're having a picky tea - mini pizzas, spare ribs, mini omlettes, chicken balls with sweet sour sauce inside an spicy chicken with dips x not sounding that great to me but sure ill pick at something xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im hoping i wont make it through the night before i have to go in... getting regular pains, getting stronger as the days gone on... hoping this is it!


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: how exciting!
Good luck x


----------



## Mrskg

oh thats great gl xxx 

my friend was due on 13th im her birthing partner still waiting though feel like im on call lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck tracie!!

I just took another 25 miu ic and the line is as dark or darker than the control line! :yipee: Oh dear I am an addict.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if this fizzles out again i will cry like a complete tart lol


----------



## Embo78

Good luck tracie. So exciting x


----------



## daviess3

Hi tracie any news? 
Hi ladies I had funny day watching films haven't eaten was to nauseaus an no appetite! Tonight went out had soup then a pie which was discusting but came with mushy peas an they were good! An I shared melt in middle chocolate cake! Which was ok! Just not enjoying anything right now! Slept 2 hours this afternoon!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhh hope tracie is going into labour! :happydance: I just went to sleep for two hours too Davies but now my sleep pattern is going to be messed up! Is anyone suffering constipation cramps iykwim? Sorry tmi!


----------



## hopeful23456

GL tracie!

Fili- I get const cramps and it scares me as feel like other cramps. I go every day though thank god. A girl on another forum said she hasn't gone in a week! And has horrible cramps

I'm making lasagna! And got the stuff for chex mix, I just spent 145 US at grocery store


----------



## heart tree

Well I think I'm fucked. Bleeding. Lower back cramps. Trying to get in touch with a nurse right now to get an ultrasound. FUCK FUCK FUCK!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I just checked in I can't believe your post! Praying hard for you right now. I know it's easy to say don't panic, but I am praying for peace over your body and mind and that this is NOT what you fear.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Croy. I'm still on hold to speak to a nurse. I can't help but think this is bad news. The blood is dark red. The lower back cramp is also on the left side of my uterus. Not severe but definitely there. I can't imagine anything good.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: praying for you xxx


----------



## croydongirl

I know there are many stories that have even heavy bleeds turning out to be nothing serious, but again, when it's your body it is so hard to believe it will be a happy ending. I hope you get a hold of someone very soon, and that they can fit you in today so you can know what's going on. Are the cramps bad? You could even go to the ER and see if they would scan you.


----------



## heart tree

They won't see me today. My husband is yelling at them on the phone right now. :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

oh no thats shocking! is there anywhere else you could go? ER like crodon says? surely if you just turn up they will have to see you esp with your history x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart, DONT PANIC! I was just reading my miscarriage book and the author was saying it never ceases to amaze her how much women can bleed and everything is fine on the scan. She herself bled in a meeting with 20 ob gyns and she was saying it was ironic as there was nothing they could do! Got a strong feeling your scan is going to put your mind at rest, you must be seen today though what are they playing at! x x x x x x x x x


----------



## heart tree

Yes, I could go to the ER, but often you wait hours and hours. My husband insisted to the nurse that a doctor call us to discuss. Part of the issue is that I can't pass this naturally. My doctor wants to test the tissue which means I need to have a D&C. If I end up passing the tissue tonight, we'll be at square one again. We need to test the tissue because I have a uterine abnormality. If the tissue comes back normal, we can make the assumption that my uterus has been causing my losses. Unfortunately the tissue from all my other losses was not tested. I need this tested. If it's my uterus causing the losses, we're probably moving on to surrogacy. 

If the tissue is abnormal, we'll probably keep trying. The stupid nurse didn't seem to understand this concept. And my doctor isn't on call, so it's some other stupid doctor saying I have to come in tomorrow. My husband just yelled at the nurse and insisted that the doctor call us.


----------



## Mrskg

ah i see x well you def have to be seen today x i hope the doc calls you back soon x sending lots of positive thoughts your way x i am so sorry you are going through this x


----------



## croydongirl

If you went to the ER they could scan you to see whats going on, and they could collect anything that might be helpful too. 
I know that the smaller hospital near us that has an ER is usually empty on the weekends. It isn't the emergency room most of the emergencies go to, so its quieter. I wonder if you could find a smaller hospital that has an ER, there might not be a long wait. I had a kidney infection suddenly flare up once and we went to that ER and there was no one in the waiting room and we were seen right away.
So sorry this is so stressful


----------



## filipenko32

That sounds like a good idea croyden


----------



## heart tree

Well, I didn't realize this, but the doctor is only calling back to schedule the u/s for tomorrow. My husband said they absolutely refused to schedule one for today. 

Croy, I'm not sure if you have the Kaiser system where you live, but that's where I'm a member. I have to go to a Kaiser ER if I want my insurance to cover it. If I go to a smaller one, I'll have to pay out of pocket and who knows how expensive that will be.

I'm just not sure what to do. The bleeding stopped. The pain is still there. My symptoms have seemed to have disappeared. I know women bleed all the time, but combined with this pain in my left side, I just don't see a good outcome.


----------



## filipenko32

I think you're going to be fine i really do, remember you're measuring perfectly for dates with a good heartbeat and massively high and brilliant hcg numbers. All the signs say all is good, but I think you should be scanned today to get some peace of mind x x x x


----------



## croydongirl

I don't know about that system, but I understand how expensive ER visits can be out of pocket.
I am so sorry.
I hope you can rest up the rest of the day and get in EARLY tomorrow morning when you see only good things on your scan.


----------



## heart tree

I just can't believe this. I'm going to log off now but will keep you all posted with news. Thanks ladies. xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck heart will be thinking about you x x x


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I am so upset for you :cry:
I think you should get something to eat and head to your ER (the one your insurance covers). I've been in your situation before. Once in the US where I didn't have to wait long, had my scan and was in the OR for a D&C an hour later. Once in the UK where desperate for the test I asked them to check me but the doctor wouldn't. I passed the tissue on the toilet just before leaving the hospital so it was not usable.

I am hoping for you that this is not bad news. However, to prepare you if it is and you pass something at home, these are the directions I was given by my specialist to collect a sample for testing:
Do not let anything drop into the toilet. Use a bowl of some kind or cover your toilet seat with cling film.
Put any tissue that comes out into a clean bag such as a ziploc bag or sandwich bag or a sterilized jar. Put it in the fridge until morning and then get it to the lab as soon as possible.
Do not put the bag on ice!

I really hope you do not need my advice :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Oh heart :( i really hope its not bad news... 

I dnt feel its appropriate to update on my status now... i hope your ok heart and its nothing xxxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Heart, I'm thinking of you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- just logged on and saw your news. I am so sorry honey. I hope this bleeding stops. Are you heading to the ER? Every little bit of me is hoping and praying for you and the LO. Please let us know how you are hon. I am thinking of you. xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Praying for you heart! I hope you can get in for a scan soon. When I bled from prog supp, the dr that called me back said its very rare to have a mc so soon after a good scan and that his wife bled tons - gushing- with their now 19 year old. It sounds like a subchorionic hemmorhage. But I know it's impossible to not feel sick and scared, even when it's ok.


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry Hearty. I know you are trying to prepare yourself for the worst, but I'm gonna hold out lots of hope for you. The universe can't be this cruel. Sending you lots of strength and love.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Holding out hope for you, Hearty.... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. I decided not to go to the ER. I called my other doctor's clinic and talked to the physician on call. She told me to wait until tomorrow. I'm spotting brown blood at the moment. No active bleeding. It was a fairly small amount of blood, but it was more than spotting. 

Can you believe that the place I originally called still hasn't called me back to schedule an ultrasound? Even after my husband yelled at them. I'm filing a formal complaint when I have a little more energy.

The other doctor is the one I pay privately. They are going to call me first thing in the morning to tell me what time to come in. At this point, I'd rather go there and pay. I trust them more. 

Pip, thanks for the instructions. The first place told me to save the tissue, but didn't give any instructions. When I called the second place, I asked for instructions. She said to put it in a ziploc bag and put it in the freezer. Hopefully I won't have to do this, but I wonder why they said freezer and your doctors said no freezer. 

Absolutely gutted this is happening. I'm expecting the worst tomorrow. Just had to call my boss and tell her. Tim is coming with me so at least I won't be alone with bad news.


----------



## justwaiting

Heart - I'm so sorry your going through this. I'm glad the bleeding has slowed down and turned brown. Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping that your one of those women who bleed for no reason at all.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I bled 5 times with Izzy, i even had really bad pains... i gave up and got a shock when the scan showed her perfectly swimming around :) please dont give up yet


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Tracie. I hope the same is true for me. Do you have a status update? Please don't worry about posting because of me. That's the name of the game. Good and bad news can happen all in one day.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

had my bloody show, contracting every 7 mins, waiting for them to get to 5 mins or lower and last over a min then i can go in... or if i cant take the pain anymore, but atm i can hack it.... just lol.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- so sorry about the stupid place that didn't call back. Some people just don't freakin' get it with women that are PAL. 

Glad you have a plan for tomorrow and you have a great support system. I know plenty of women that did bleed/ cramp and are fine. My boss's wife bled through 4 hotel towels on vacation and their daughter was born fine. Hoping the same for you- that this is just a terrible scare.

Will be praying for it all to be alright.


----------



## Tititimes2

Tracie - wishing you all the strength you'll need to get through the next few hours. Good luck honey.


----------



## heart tree

Tracie, I can't believe you are on here giving me support while you are going into labor! I hope there's a little diva in your arms tomorrow. Good luck.

I called the stupid place back and they told me that they weren't ever planning on calling today! When my husband talked to him, that's the impression he got. But the nurse was very nice and told me what Pip told me, to put any tissue in the fridge. So that's what I do if I have to. She also made my case a high priority so that I got a call immediately in the morning. (why I wasn't listed as a high priority in the first place is beyond me!)

On an amusing note, just to distract my mind, my brother just texted me a picture of him with Lady Gaga! Apparently his friend is dating her. His friend is Taylor Kinney who is in the Vampire Diaries. I have no idea who he is, but when I googled him, I was impressed with how hot my brother's friends are!


----------



## justwaiting

I'm glad you got an understanding nurse this time that was really crappy of them. hoping your doing ok.

Tracie - Good luck with the labour progressing


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm glad you can get in tomorrow heart! I really think you are ok but the not knowing is so hard. Thats cool about lady gaga...I don't know who that actor is either 

Tracie- good luck tomorrow! Sounds like diva is about here...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Heart hope you are ok. I have been out of the loop bc of serious stress going on in my life. Praying for every single one of you, that we are all doing well. How is everyone


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

in effing agony lol hospital dnt seem to care tho... they still wont let me come in!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Just read back tracie hope labor is going well and you had your baby now. And heart I am praying so hard for you right now that everything is alright. :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Tracie87 said:


> in effing agony lol hospital dnt seem to care tho... they still wont let me come in!

Why won't they? I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart thinking about you this morning, I hope you get nothing but good news at your scan today x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie, good luck to you, hope it's all over quickly and you get to give izzy a big cuddle very soon!


----------



## Mrskg

still praying for you heart xx

tracie i hope you dont have too much longer till you can go to hospital xx

9babies im sorry you're having stress xx 

afm...my worrying over faint lines today been aliviated for a wee while x done a first response one step with a miu of 100! an test line as dark as the control line x never had one this dark x stick beany stick x actually feeling slightly excited today hope the feeling lasts x going to treat myself to a digi today xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...first thing I thought of was you when I woke up and I'm so angry on your behalf they didn't scan you yesterday :trouble: un fucking believable. I hope you manage to get a little sleep (I know) get your scan early and you get a pleasant surprise. You're in my thoughts all day hun :hugs:

Tracie...has the diva arrived? :hugs:

Hoping everyone is ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Heart I'm sending u big hugs positive thoughts, I hope an pray you just did what I did an aggravated your cervix, update when you no Hun were all with you xxxx

Tracie is she here yet we all need to meet her?? Hope you got some rest hun before tge big push, what a fab pressie xx

Hows everyone else? I no were all thinking of heart an praying!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

I can't believe what happened while I was sleeping.

Good luck tracie. You've probably had her by now.

Heart, I hope they get you in for a scan as quickly as possible. I'm so sorry you're going through all this.


----------



## petitpas

Tracie! :yipee::happydance::dance:
I hope they let you in the hospital before you had her :winkwink:

Heart, the reason the tissue has to go in the fridge and absolutely not in the freezer is because the lab will try and grow some cells or so they told me. If you were just having normal testing (to rule out a molar pregnancy) I think they can put it on ice.
When I had mine genetically tested I kept confirming manically with everyone that they were following the correct protocol and not going for the usual.

I hope you don't need the advice! The fact that your bleeding has not become heavier is great news!


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - I really hope that everything is ok. I had brown/pink bleeding with this pregnancy at 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 9 weeks and 12 weeks. I know how your feeling and i also prepared myself for the worst, but remember its not over and loads of women have the bleeding early on and have happy healthy babies. 

Tracie - hope your doing ok sweetie and the hospital have allowed you in now - so exciting :happydance:

MrsKg - congrats on your dark test line - i got the same with this one too i never got one as strong with the ones i lost. 

Hope everything one else is ok on this Monday morning xx


----------



## petitpas

9, I can't wait to see the scan pics you promised us for today! :yipee:


----------



## Tititimes2

Morning ladies. Just checking I'm to see if we heard from heart or Tracie. Praying that everything is ok.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ttclou25 that really reassures me I have to say the digi is not as exciting as the lines I had digi before but never lines like that only ever saw dark lines on others pics and the fact it was a 100miu I'm really starting to believe hope it's not short lived x

Thinking of you both tracie & heart xxx


----------



## Round2

Good luck today Hearty. I really hope they get you in fast.

Tracie, hope you've had her by now. Wishing you a speedy delivery.

MrsKgy, congrats on the dark lines!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thinking and praying for you Hearty....:hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Praying for you heart. Praying hard. L:hugs: My scan was cancelled bc the doc is sick, but I got o ne set for Wednesday by another doc. So I am ok with that. Sorry if that disappoints anyone, I am actually ok with it, bc maybe by then they will see more, bc I will be only two days till 6 weeks. 
Tracie hope you had your sweetie by now.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw sorry your scan been cancelled but as you say least you'll be a couple more days by then x can't wait to see your 2 beanies xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me neither. It makes it easier to see them the further along I am , so that is why I am ok with it. Hiw are you today mrsk?


----------



## Mrskg

I'm doing ok ta x still excited by my super strong lines never got them with chemicals so taking this as a positive sign x I couldn't sleep last night...insomnia?? Then was up at 6am before hubby I done test an couldn't take smile of my face he looked happy but I know he's still holding back a little wish I could tell him it will be fine for sure xx got loads of housework to do but can't drag myself away from here x keep looking for updates from tracIe an heart hope they are both ok xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow we must be twins bc I coiuldnt sleep last night either. Hope you get more sleep tonight. :hugs: yeah I should be cleaning but I want to hear updates.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, 
Tracie heart im praying for u both i hope all going well with both of you! 
Afm on off nausea all day!! Cold is def starting to come out in full swing!! I get scared to sneeze do you get that? Oh god it makes me knicker check even more! im 7 weeks 1 day yippee I so hope this babies for keeps I feel like i have been pg forever!! xx


----------



## petitpas

9babiesgone said:


> Praying for you heart. Praying hard. L:hugs: My scan was cancelled bc the doc is sick, but I got o ne set for Wednesday by another doc. So I am ok with that. Sorry if that disappoints anyone, I am actually ok with it, bc maybe by then they will see more, bc I will be only two days till 6 weeks.
> Tracie hope you had your sweetie by now.

Um, 9, I don't get it... why would anyone but yourself be disappointed?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Bc I was supposed to get pic s pf the ultrasound and show it here, and some were looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## petitpas

I am one of those looking forward to the pics but it isn't my scan or my baby so I can wait. It is what it is, right?

Is it a high risk obgyn that you are seeing? Do you mind me asking what meds/supplements you are on this time round?


----------



## filipenko32

Ok ladies, i've been thinking we shouldn't mention Heart anymore until she decides to post. She knows we all love her and are thinking about her but she might feel under tremendous pressure and need some time on her own for a while. Girls if you agree shall we just do that? 

On the other hand for Tracie we need to put her under lots of pressure to get that diva out! lol!

Oh nevermind 9, you'll get better pictures on a 6 week scan anyway! Exciting! I LOVE seeing twinny sacs. Can't wait! Hopeful can't wait to see your next ones either! :yipee:


----------



## 9babiesgone

petitpas said:


> I am one of those looking forward to the pics but it isn't my scan or my baby so I can wait. It is what it is, right?
> 
> Is it a high risk obgyn that you are seeing? Do you mind me asking what meds/supplements you are on this time round?

 I am sorry I fi offended you by saying that people would be disapointed. 

I am seeing an high risk ob-gyn was seeing an midwife but she switched me when she found out I was high risk.lol. I am on hydroxychloroquine for my lupus, it is an anti malaria drug, and also on progesterone shots, I get them in my butt. That is about it, also on high folic acid pills.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, that pressure is the reason I don't tell anyone when my scans are anymore...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks fili. How are you doing?


----------



## petitpas

Not offended at all, 9. Don't see why I should be.

I remember talking to you about the possibility of antimalarials. I heard that they prescribe them in London's lupus pregnancy clinic. I'm glad your doctor is keeping up with the latest techniques. Fingers crossed it works! Fxfxfxfx


----------



## 9babiesgone

I agree fili about heart. Thanks for sharing that, bc honestly the pressure is a lot to take


----------



## ttclou25

daviess3 said:


> Hi ladies,
> Tracie heart im praying for u both i hope all going well with both of you!
> Afm on off nausea all day!! Cold is def starting to come out in full swing!! I get scared to sneeze do you get that? Oh god it makes me knicker check even more! im 7 weeks 1 day yippee I so hope this babies for keeps I feel like i have been pg forever!! xx

lol at you being scared to sneeze - i am exactly the same i do it now too, i get so angry if i sneeze like its going to push something out. :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

petitpas said:


> Not offended at all, 9. Don't see why I should be.
> 
> I remember talking to you about the possibility of antimalarials. I heard that they prescribe them in London's lupus pregnancy clinic. I'm glad your doctor is keeping up with the latest techniques. Fingers crossed it works! Fxfxfxfx

Well they don't prescribe them that often at my doctors, but I asked for them, after steroids werent an option for me. And my insurance wouldn't cover them so I pay out of pocket for them, but it is worth it for me. Thanks. For your support. I appreciate it a lot:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Lou pleased to no im not the only wierd one!! I bet Tracie is wishing she could just sneeze an she will be out lol!! xx


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up. Waiting to get a call to schedule the u/s. No blood this morning but definitely can feel something on the left side in my uterus. I stupidly took a pregnancy test today and it was lighter. I'm pretty sure it's over.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm ok thanks 9! No sickness really just sore bbs. 
Davies and Lou :xmas13: about the sneezing! I have thought the same myself.


----------



## Embo78

Heart :hugs: I hope you get a scan today :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart x x x x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

filipenko32 said:


> I'm ok thanks 9! No sickness really just sore bbs.
> Davies and Lou :xmas13: about the sneezing! I have thought the same myself.

Awe glad to hear you are doing ok.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Heart I am really hoping you are wrong. Praying you get an ultrasound an the bleeding is nothing. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Heart hugs sweetie, but if your not bleeding now i think thats a positive sign hun thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking positive thoughts for you heart xxx


----------



## heart tree

We're still ok. Baby is measuring 7+4 and heartbeat has gone up to 135. There is some old blood near my cervix, but apparently pretty far away from the gestational sac. It's not a very big clot, but they want to keep an eye on it. They looked at both of my ovaries as I've been feeling a lot of stuff on my left side. There is a good looking corpus luteum cyst, but no blood or anything other fluid. I will most likely still have some bleeding, but there didn't appear to be any fresh blood in there.

Today was the first time Tim ever saw a good scan and first time he ever saw a heartbeat. I'm still shaking girls. I don't know how I'm going to get through this. I'm a nervous wreck.

I love you all for all the support. I really can't thank you enough.


----------



## Embo78

Woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo. So so so happy for you heart :) :) :)


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - thats amazing news!! im so chuffed for you:happydance::happydance::happydance: now try and relax and enjoy.xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. I'm still shaken, but I know I need to relax a little. I think I'm going to cancel my u/s appointment on Friday. I don't need any more news before Christmas. This is all the news I need.


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: loving it!!! :yipee:':happydance:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: :wohoo: AWESOME NEWS HEART!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - That is the BEST news! So glad you got to share it with Tim. its a Christmas miracle!!! So thankful everything is ok, and that you can have that reassurance. I am smiling so big right now :)


----------



## hopeful23456

heart I am just smiling and crying - SOOOOOO HAAAPPPYYY For you!!! wow, i am so happy.
yeah, you can skip the scan later this week - you are doing awesome!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: This is your rainbow baby Hearty. She is already just giving Mommy fits....wait til she's a teenager LOL


----------



## Mrskg

Great news heart delighted for you xxx


----------



## daviess3

Heart congrats Hun, I have this feeling its ur turn I really do for bleeding to stop so quick it defo didn't sound like mc! So exciting Hun I no how u feel with the scan situation I am def cancelling mine an enjoying Xmas to! I no everyone's different but for me the shaking the other day was enough till after Xmas lol!! X


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hey girls, very nervously joining your thread. Thanks Hopeful for pointing me in the right direction. Please god we will all have reason to stay on this thread for the months ahead.

Just like you all, Im terrified. I've been told twice already (in error) that this pregnancy wasn't a runner so it's been a horrific time and Im only 7 weeks.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Tititimes2

I'm boo hooing too! These damn pregnancy hormones! THANK YOU PAL gods!!!!! Mini heart is doing great! Totally thrilled. Fan-freakin-tastic.

Beyond thrilled for you heart. now just try to relax a bit, enjoy this moment and the holidays. <3. You've earned this.


----------



## croydongirl

Nothing like a happy post to life the mood hey ladies?! Heart, I am still smiling for you.

I am having an off day. Was up a record 4 times last night to go to the bathroom, woke up with an awful headache so I have been trying to sleep it off. Random cramps and back aches, probably nothing but of course, freaking me out just the same. So hungry but can't find anything to eat that is taking the hunger away, and generally just feeling off. Bleuh!

Ok, pity party over. Just have to make it through until our scan tomorrow at 11am. Praying for a good strong heartbeat. Otherwise it will be a really crappy Christmas!

How are you other ladies feeling today?


----------



## croydongirl

GillAwaiting said:


> Hey girls, very nervously joining your thread. Thanks Hopeful for pointing me in the right direction. Please god we will all have reason to stay on this thread for the months ahead.
> 
> Just like you all, Im terrified. I've been told twice already (in error) that this pregnancy wasn't a runner so it's been a horrific time and Im only 7 weeks.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Oh my goodness, what a roller coaster! I am so sorry. I am sure it feels like the longest pregnancy ever already.

How are you feeling today? Have you had noticeable symptoms? We have all been saying that when we feel sick and crappy we want it to go away but on the days we feel better we would like the reassurance of feeling sick!! I am sure that kind o reassurance would be nice for you. 
Do you have another scan scheduled for anytime soon?


----------



## hopeful23456

hi croydon - i'm exhausted, it's 4:00 here and i would love to sleep, i'm at work. good luck at your scan tomorrow!


----------



## ttclou25

GillAwaiting said:


> Hey girls, very nervously joining your thread. Thanks Hopeful for pointing me in the right direction. Please god we will all have reason to stay on this thread for the months ahead.
> 
> Just like you all, Im terrified. I've been told twice already (in error) that this pregnancy wasn't a runner so it's been a horrific time and Im only 7 weeks.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!

Just wanted to say congrats on your bfp. Wishing you all the luck this is a sticky bean. I'm off to bed now but speak lata xxx


----------



## daviess3

Croydon good luck for ur scan Tom Hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

Gill wow how can they tell u in error what a nightmare! Well Welcome Hun xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Welcome gill 

And heart I am so dang happy for you. Wooohoo!


----------



## justwaiting

Thats fantastic news heart. I'm so glad everything is ok.

I have my 2nd scan to see if I finally made it through the 6th week (never have before) in 3 hours, I'm so nervous. What if it's all over? The nausea today is helping reassure me it's all going ok but having never made it this far I'm freaking out a little. this will be the first scan hubby has been to that didn't involve bleeding and a hospital, I hope he finally gets to see our little bean with a hb.


----------



## hopeful23456

Good luck just waiting! I had my first good scans too this time and was so nervous


----------



## croydongirl

justwaiting said:


> Thats fantastic news heart. I'm so glad everything is ok.
> 
> I have my 2nd scan to see if I finally made it through the 6th week (never have before) in 3 hours, I'm so nervous. What if it's all over? The nausea today is helping reassure me it's all going ok but having never made it this far I'm freaking out a little. this will be the first scan hubby has been to that didn't involve bleeding and a hospital, I hope he finally gets to see our little bean with a hb.

I hope you can find some peace in the final hours before your scan. I know it is stressful. Hoping and praying everything will be right on target and you can enjoy seeing your little bean. Good luck :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Welcome GillAwaiting! So sorry you've had a hard time of it already. Wishing you nothing but happy times ahead. :flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

Good luck on your scan justwaiting.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart that's fantastic news!!! The little heartlette is doing just great! :wohoo: :yipee: :headspin: :happydance: get lots of rest now and look after yourself as you've had a big shock and an emotional rollercoaster and a half x x x 

Croydon, justwaiting, good luck tomorrow!

Hi gill, welcome, sorry for all you've been through x x 

Anyone else getting bloody and stuffy noses, I've had it for two days now the bleeding is not flowing or anything just bloody bits in my nose and when I blow, anyone else?


----------



## Embo78

Cannot believe I'm up at this time!!! Had a nap then went asda for all my Christmas bits. Chocs, nuts, cheese biscuits etc. it was bliss!! Only 2 other shoppers!! I hate supermarkets around Christmas time! Off to bed now yawn!!

Fili I get bloody bits every time I blow my nose! I've had a stuffy nose on and off since my TWW :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I've gotten it from my right nostril for weeks now. 

Davies- I am scared to sneeze too, just don't do it laying down as it hurts worse, totally normal though. Now when I sneeze I just feel extra full in lower belly

That sounds good Embo, I hate shopping with tons of people around


----------



## croydongirl

oh dear, hubby is home from work with the shivers. He thinks he might have the flu. He is in his PJ's already. He is not usually a wimp when it comes to getting sick so I know he feels bad. Now he is saying he will sleep in the guest room so I don't get sick and he wants me to call my clinic first thing in the morning to see if they do flu shots and if they could do us both while we are there for the scan. I think its a bit over the top but i know he is trying to be sweet.
I never get flu shots, i never get the flu and the people i know who get the shots often get sick from having them so they make me nervous. Have you all had flu shots?


----------



## heart tree

I want to thank you all for such amazing words of support today. I'm a lucky woman to have you all. It's been a draining day. I went to work after my scan and then my therapy session. I'm sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up. I'll also not be available tomorrow for most of the day. But I promise to catch up with you all tomorrow night. I also want to update the front page with scan dates for everyone. 

Good luck with scans tomorrow. I think it's Titi, Croy and Round. Will go look in a second. 

Welcome to the new ladies. Let me know when your upcoming scans are and I'll include them. 

Just, how was your scan?

Croy, I've never had the flu shot either. I never get sick. I really don't want to get one while pregnant if I can avoid it. Sorry your hubby is feeling sick. Sweet of him to sleep away from you.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh heart you're more than welcome! x x x :friends: so so glad the nightmare is over for you

That is such a good idea embo, i went yesterday and it was horrendous! 

Thanks for the 'nose-y' comments!

Hopeful, you know what you were saying about the taste of the steroids? Well I find it nicer to place the aspirin tablet on my tongue first (tastes quite sweet) then put the steroids on the tongue then 'squirt' water to down them all with a water bottle. Hope that's helpful if you take aspirin. 

I did another test this morning, going to post it now! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

I am quite happy with these, I just want the test lines to be darker than the control now!! The 1st pic is 21dpo and the 2nd is 22dpo. The first pic at 21dpo had a slightly longer drying time I think. 

...........can't...stop...poas-ing :nope:
 



Attached Files:







21dpo_copy.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









22dpo.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## daviess3

Fili lovely tests Hun, my nausea is getting worse I had it until 830 last night! An I woke up at 9am today which was lovely but man I feel sick I tried to eat ginger biscuit with water but still feel sick! X


----------



## filipenko32

Yay for sickness Davies!! I hope you get really ill Grow Davies bean grow!! :yipee:


----------



## ttclou25

the tests look great Fili you naughty POAS'er lol :thumbup:

I would now officially like to have a nights sleep :brat:, I have religously slept on my left every night as your meant to with later pg'cy and i ache so much i cant sleep, tonight im sleeping on the right lol


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh that must be frustrating always sleeping on your left! Poor you!


----------



## daviess3

Must b hard work Lou but I can't sleep on my stomach now as I'm paranoid!! Lol I tend to sleep on
My left anyway so hopefully good for me! 
Has anyone heard from tracie?? Is her diva here?? Xx


----------



## 9babiesgone

How are you tracie? How is everyone else? Never, heart,hopeful, davies, fili, gill, and anyone i missed I am sorry.


----------



## daviess3

Round Croydon Titi what times ur scans girls fxd for u all xxx
Afm cold in full swing!! Hubby on his work do go karting!! reckons he be home by 8-9pm! Pigs may fly lol!! 
Hows every1? x


----------



## daviess3

nervously has a ticker!!! x


----------



## hopeful23456

croy- i got flu shot a month before bfp as they told me to because i would be on steroids and the flu runs rampant in MN (states). i had never gotten one before and was scared but i didn't get sick from it. i rarely get sick anyway. i would be nervous to get it while pregnant even though it's fine to and they encourage it but i'm nervous to do anything now

davies- sorry to hear you are still sick from cold but m/s is good ;)

hi 9B

fili - those lines are so dark, when is your beta again? after xmas?

lou - i used to be a stomach sleeper, ever since about wk 5 i have to sleep on my back, i get used to it but it makes my back a little sore. i started sleeping to the sound of a fan again as it helps me not think and worry so much ;)

heart - i think about how happy i am for you quite a bit, puts me at ease

i got a gross bruise from lovenox last night, anyone else get a nasty bruise from it? it's about 1.5 in wide and 1/2 in tall, purple and dark red and hurts a little to touch. it sucks as i don't have alot of places to give the shot and that just took up a chunk of it.
woke up all nervous at 4am as felt cramps and then saw the bruise. turns out i just had to poop. LOL. i can't tell the difference when i get cramps, uterus stretching/pulling or intestines? tmi?
so i was so worked up, nervous, and i hate that feeling. it was just all in my head. crazyness.


----------



## hopeful23456

yay for the ticker davies! i was scared to do one too, it is my first ticker i've made, they are really fun to have


----------



## Amos2009

Happy 8 weeks Hopeful!


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful love your double ticker its fab!! I wake up an panic everyday that initial knicker check still panics me lol!! How you feeling now hopeful? U still mega hungry? im a bit picky today i just want to eat picky food but at least i have an appetite!! I love kiwi fruit today!!! Yum!! x


----------



## Embo78

Yay Davies you have a ticker :)

I'm in bed. I'm so blah today. I really hope these symptoms are not going to be for nothing again. I do feel more pregnant than with my angels so fingers crossed.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow hopeful 8 weeks congrats. Sorry you have a cold Davies hope you feel better


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks amos! i posted on the other board but can't wait to see what those opks have to tell us (us, as i'm right in tune with your ovulation, lol)

davies- i eat quite a bit and don't gain weight, gained 1-2 lbs eating tons but i do have a small bump, probably alot of bloat, it looks all strange when i laugh as i laugh different now as i try not to disturb anything (like sneezing) and dh said i have a stoner laugh, lol.

embo - that's good! it must be so hard to keep it from your kids when you don't feel well.


----------



## daviess3

I have bloat to hun!! It def feels wierd! I havent weughed myself but i cant have gained weight cant bloody eat! But then again i am loving chocolate! lol X


----------



## hopeful23456

chocolate sounds good, and strawberries, and milk - i have been craving milk. they say you crave what your body needs


----------



## Round2

Hopeful, I bruise alot from the injections too. I find that if you push the needle in slowly and inject the fluid slowly, you bruise less. At first I was getting them everyday, now I only get one a week. 

Davies, nice ticker!!

Embo, sorry you're feeling rough. Unfortunately, I'm still suffering from MS too so I know how rough it is. On the bright side, after a few months of it you kind of get used to it.

AFM, just got back from NT scan. Everything was PERFECT! Baby is measuring a few days ahead again 12w1d, HB was 170 and NT was 1.4. I'm so, so happy. I couldn't stop crying the entire scan!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow round congrats so happy for you. Are. You going to change your ticker to a little forward?


----------



## puppycat

Sorry you're feeling pants Em. I know how you feel! We're supposed to be going out for a meal with DH's family tonight, not overly excited! Lol


----------



## Round2

9babiesgone said:


> Wow round congrats so happy for you. Are. You going to change your ticker to a little forward?

Thanks, yes I guess I should change my ticker. Every scan the baby has been exactly 2 days ahead. Plus, I can't wait to see that magical 12 weeks in my ticker!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hunny im home


----------



## puppycat

Yay Tracie!


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, are you home with an outside or inside baby?

Round and heart, I am so over the moon for you! I would dance up and down but I'm still too weak (Norovirus).

Croydon, this is the third year I've had my flu shot. It protected me when DH fell badly sick and it just gives me a sore arm for half a day (like after playing too much wii tennis). I can't say whether you should take it right now but I believe it only becomes effective after two weeks so you could still fall ill in that time.

As for the bruises, I usually have a few going at any one time (they take a while to fade) but they certainly don't happen every day (I inject twice daily). If you run out of places to inject on your tummy you can use your thighs.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Isabella Grace born 3:15pm 19th Dec, weighting a diddy 6lb3. Was a very quick and painful labour but she is worth every second!


----------



## filipenko32

Wow tracie that is amazing!!! Many many many congratulations WHAT a CHristmas present!!! SO happy for you!!! :cloud9:

Embo, pip and Davies hope you feel better soon x x x pip that sounds particularly nasty:hugs:
Davies I am picking today lol I keep eating cream cheese and cherry jam! Together! 

9 how are you? Have you got ms? Is it your scan tomorrow when you think you've got double vision! Exciting!! Sure it will be great with your high hcg levels. 

Hopeful, yes I got magnificent bruises when I was using heparin last pregnancy and I am getting that bowel cramping too. I don't like the bowel cramping because for a moment I think it's af cramping then I realise. The reason I dont want af cramping is I had it with all my other three pregnancies so this one, hopefully, is different. No betas ever for me just a scan after Xmas...eeeeek

Round, I got a shiver down my spine when I read your post, many many congratulations to you! :cloud9: x x


----------



## Round2

Congrats Tracie, that was quick! Do you have a birth story up yet?


----------



## daviess3

Yay tracie all happened so quickly?! How exciting!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oohhh what a happy thread at the moment!!! :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Not yet in exhausted havent slept in 2 days will write one tomorrow... it was quick 3-9 cms in 2 hrs lol went in hospital at 9:30 she was born 6 hrs later


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Tracie. Our first baby born on this thread! 

Round, congrats to you too. Very comforting news. I hope you can relax a bit now.

Girls, Titi didn't have such a promising scan today. She posted in her journal. I just wanted to be mindful and respectful of her as well.

Croy, good luck today.

This is just a quick pop in. I still haven't had time to catch up but will properly do so tonight after work. xoxo


----------



## daviess3

Yay round fab news Hun xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

round2 - congrats, what wonderful news!

tracie- congrats to you too! love hearing the first baby born on this thread! so what is labor like? i'm guessing i will have a scheduled c section at some point, hopefully something like that - an actual delivery, that would be so amazing.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful do you think that the steroids mask the cramping as pip didn't have af cramping either?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh titi, thinking about you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x x x x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hopeful i wont tell you lol... everyones is diff, mine was very fat, very painful and a blur. But doesnt mean yours will be :) 

:D


----------



## daviess3

U ok now though trace? X


----------



## Round2

Titi, I'm very sorry to hear things are not looking so good. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks ladies for thinking about me. Yes, unfortunately it doesn't look good for me but I will move on. I am just built that way and I do believe that we are not given more than we can handle. I've been through alot already and I am still standing. Won't be easy but I have a great support system - including all of you. So thanks again and I am rooting for each and every one of you. :flower:

Tracie congrats to you hon, you make me believe it it can happen!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww titi you are a very strong person I really admire you x


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry titi. It's just so unfair. I wish it was different for you :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Titi ur such a strong woman it will happen have faith xxx


----------



## Round2

Titi, you have a wonderful outlook and are so determined. I have no doubt you'll get your forever someday soon.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

very sore, very battered but yes im fine :)


----------



## Embo78

Congrats tracie :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I get cramps but with 2 it's more cramps and stretching. I think the steroids mask ms so I don't ever puke, thank god. I can see how the steroids could mask cramps though. I had really bad implantation cramping but wasn't on roids then. I had never had implantation cramping before. 
Today it's more pulling feelings way low to the right, feels like by the ovary. Every twinge freaks me out, I'm kinda a wreck today. Have acupuncture this afternoon and it makes me nervous for that too.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tracie- I cant believe you have the energy to be on here. That's awesome! I hope I'm that way when I have them too


----------



## ttclou25

Tracie - wonderful news that baby isabella arrived nice and safely, cant wait to see a piccy if you can 

Titi - im so sorry for your loss - dont ever give up xxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful. I'm getting the twinges and very minor stretchy pressure feelings and the bowel cramps but when I talk about cramps I mean full on af type cramps. Did you ever have those with this pregnancy? I had the af cramps with every other one but this one. Just find that strange! X


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies! I just got home after seeing our little blueberry again. Heart beat strong at 163. We even got to see it moving around, the tech said it looked great.
Such a relief. Hubs teared up which made my heart happy too. 

Another scan next Thursday - but they told me to make an appointment with my regular OBGYN for a few weeks!! I am still in disbelief that this might actually be happening!


----------



## Round2

Congrats Croydon! Such an amazing feeling, I love it when you can see the baby move.


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats croydon! that's great news!

fili - no full on AF cramps except for implantation, that would really freak me out. just pulls and tugs and feeling very full in the uterus


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news croyden :)


----------



## filipenko32

Great news croyden! Wohoooo! 

Thanks hopeful, I feel that full feeling too but no need for as much room as you'll need lol!! X x x


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks ladies, it truly was an amazing thing to see this little bean in there. Makes all the cramps and twinges worth it. 

I know that some of you had been talking about cramping and I have been having some pretty strong ones. But so far they have been for good reasons!

I guess we will be telling our parents at Christmas :)


----------



## filipenko32

Do they feel like af ones croyden?


----------



## heart tree

Croy, that's spectacular news! So happy for you. I can't believe you already saw it moving! 

Fili, I haven't had AF cramps, but have definitely had mild all over cramps. Yesterday and this morning I had very sharp, localized twinges in one spot, over and over. It felt like a little lightening bolt. Scared the crap out of me.

But your AF cramps might be different than mine. Mine are excruciating at their worst. They can have me doubled over. I think that's due to the adenomyosis though. Try not to worry too much. Easier said than done.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Started to have issues th is morning. Chest pain, dizziness and floaters in the corners lf my eyes. Can you pray fo rme. I have an doc appt tomorrow and am trying to wait, bc hubs work won't let him off. If it doesn't stop in the next hour I am going in. Bit worried.


----------



## heart tree

9 have you had this before? This sounds scary. I'm glad you are planning to see the doctor.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Thanks! I was surprised too. The tech said to us, "next week you might see it moving" and the next thing, right on cue it wiggled! She thought it was really funny!

Fili - sometimes they do feel like AF, sometimes they are sharp stabbing jabs, and other times they are just hot feeling. I am not sure if that makes sense. The hot ones are scary but so far they don't seem to be meaning anything bad.
I am having a hard time going number 2, so I think some of the cramps are just gas. Pregnancy is so glamorous!!

9 - I will be saying a prayer for you. Must be scary. Hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I had it once before. And they said it was low blood pressure added with the lupus. I don't know this time is a lot worse.e it is taking a lot co ncentaration to Type this. I can barely see what Ian writing. So forgive my typos. I am afraid I might have to go in.


----------



## petitpas

Sorry, titi :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hope ur ok 9 x


----------



## hopeful23456

hope you feel better 9 and can get in to the dr.


----------



## croydongirl

9- sounds like it might be a good idea to get into the doctor. I know in early pregnancy our bodies go through a lot of strange things. Better to make sure you and those babies are ok if this continues. Thinking of you and hoping you feel better very soon.


----------



## justwaiting

9 I hope you ok and got to the dr, very scary.

Titi I am so very sorry that things don't look good. you have a fantastic attutude. My thoughts are with you.

Croydon - congrats I can't belive you saw it moving thats fantastic.

afm - scan yesterday, the sonographer was a bitch and didn't tell us what she was doing (hubby had never seen a live fetus before) she did an abdo scan so it wasn't as clear as a tv one anyway enough moaning. Bubs is measuring 6.5wks (6.6 today) 8.5mm with a hb of 134, she didn't bother finding the flicker she just waved the machine over the baby which I think is why the difference in hb from last week but ti's still healthy and normal and growing perfectly. hubby was a little disappointed but excited to see our little one alive even tho he had to figure out what he was seeing on his own!!!! Another scan in 2 weeks on the 6th of Jan at 9weeks, Can't wait. My hcg is 45000 and my progesterone 75 so the pessaries have been reduced to one a day. and for the first time since I got a bfp we bd last night scared the crap out of me!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Just dry retched, am I weird for wanting to vomit!!! The nausea is so strong sometimes


----------



## Mrskg

Titi :hugs:

Praying for you 9babies xx :hugs:

Lovely news on the scans sorry your wasn't a great experience Justwaiting makes you wonder why some people do these jobs x :thumbup:

Big congrats tracie :happydance:

Sorry if I've missed anyone just caught up with last 7pages it's 12.30am an my eyes are barely open lol xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on a good scan justw even though the person doing the scan was a beeyoch.


----------



## Round2

Congrats Justwaiting. Really makes you wonder who hires these people!!!

9, I hope you are okay. Those symptoms sound really scary.


----------



## hopeful23456

I just read you shouldn't sleep on your back when preg, first tri is ok but then change to side, I will be sleeping on left side from now on.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am ok. Thank you all for your support. I went into the urgent care, and unfortunAtley I had really low blood pressure and my bloodwork was really wonky. So tomorrow at my doc appt they will be checking my eyes. They are not sure of the cause yet. I am feeling quite ill and hoping it is just an side effect from the meds. Your support meant the world to me. They didn't have an optrometrist on duty at the urgent care, so I have to wait till tomorrow to know why my eye sight is so blurry and the floaters


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you get better soon 9 that does sound scary

Congratulations just waiting!! So pleased for you! That's fantastic, I would be over the moon to measure on track for once. In fact when I go for my scan after Xmas, if I measure correctly I would stop worrying completely for the rest of my pregnancy. 

Thanks croyden, I only have the bowel cramping not af cramping at all, I have pretty much what you and hopeful described but not the hot feeling. Hope that's a good thing! I'm just used to having very noticeable af cramps in my other failed pregnancies so this time might be ok as it's different!?! 

Mrskg, well done for getting through those pages! 

Pip is Ill with a virus and I'm a bit worried about her :- (

Embo are you going to do another midnight flit to the supermarket?! Was tempted to do that myself this morning but b and b drew me! 

Hopeful how you doing with the taste of the steroids and sleeping? 

Afm, no cramping, no nightmares, sore bbs and nausea this morning. My skin is perfect too, glowing with no spots whatsoever! can't believe it! 
Just waiting I get that dry retching too every day at some point. 

Davies, how's the food aversions going? My new favourite food combos are cherry jam and cream cheese on rice cakes and cream cheese, peanut butter and chocolate spread on bagels. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## petitpas

9, I am glad you got checked out!
I would think that if both your eyes are affected it isn't actually an eye problem but more to do with your blood pressure, meds etc.
Hopefully they can figure things out tomorrow. In the meantime have they given you any advice like increasing your fluid levels? That's apparently one way of increasing your blood pressure.


----------



## petitpas

Morning fili! Your food choices are disgusting! :haha:

No need to worry about me, I'm feeling much better today! I haven't vomited for ages, just have a little diarrhoea. I'm going to laze in bed and in front of the tv today.

As for the cramps, I got less and less with successive pregnancies. I just think I'm stretched out already :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

Aw that's good pip I really hope you make a full recovery as soon as possible. I don't like to think of you having anymore suffering!! X x x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I heard the heartbeat this morning so all seems to be well.


----------



## daviess3

Ew fili that's yuk!! I just have to eat what I fancy at the time! Yest was kiwi!! God knows what will be today! X


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili I just don't like to miss out on anything lol too nosey for my own good sometimes :haha:

Pip that's amazing can't wait till I can hear a heartbeat will be super reassuring xxx do you know how many bpm it was x I'm keen to see if the over or under 140 gender test is correct x

Well I'm not passed 4/5 yet which is when my last chemical happened but when I looked back at my calendar I'm past the stage of tests turning neg and I donena stores own test before I went to bed last night an the test line as dark as the control which never happened before so really believing thing will work out this time x even my Hubby seems to be coming round he said a few things yest about when this baby comes so so glad he's trying to be positive we had a wee row the other night as he was being so down an wasn't happy that id told a few close friends x I tried explaining that they have been there for me for the last 6 months an I'll need them again if anything happened so I'd rather they know now than after x MEN!!! Lol x


----------



## petitpas

Mrskg, the heartbeat was about 144. Not sure what that means lol


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Fili, I heard the heartbeat this morning so all seems to be well.

ohhhhhhhhhhh that's wonderful!!! So you're using a doppler then?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



daviess3 said:


> Ew fili that's yuk!! I just have to eat what I fancy at the time! Yest was kiwi!! God knows what will be today! X

Haha i know! But sooooo good! :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Well old wives tale is 140+ it's a girl an -140 a boy not sure how accurate it is though was right with my girls though x i'v also done the needle trick test which is scarily accurate only prob there is sometimes it picks up mc's an sometimes it doesn't x it does with me and with 2 of my friends an no matter how many times we do it the pattern is always the same i read it 97% accurate?? X are you going to find out what you're having or waiting for a nice surprise x


----------



## daviess3

So this morning for some reason I decide it's a good idea to do a tesco pregnancy test!! I actually haven't done one with this pg! Well did it this morn with fmu an it's there positive but faint alot fainter than other tests! An not nearly as dark as control line!! I still needed a wee in the night still feel nauseous, girls have I mc? I do have that scan booked for Tom! Maybe I should go! Help I'm panicking! I had no bleeding, I had trapped wind cramps last night! Help me x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, melon, im eating melon now and it tastes sooooo good!


----------



## filipenko32

No way Davies! Heart says the test lines go fainter once your hcg levels are a certain point, yours are sky high!


----------



## daviess3

Do you think fili? I thought that was when placenta takes over at like 10 weeks? I'm still feeling sick as a dog smells getting to me boobs still sore! I do want to goto my scan Tom but im scared incase it's bad news an then I ruin my Xmas yet again!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Even in my wildest imagination I can't imagine that your hcg levels which must be in their hundreds of thousands by now could even come down that quick, it is impossible. let m e see if I can find something on google. Hearts tests were faint as her levels are so high now and she is doing great. When was the last time you tested with a line test?


----------



## daviess3

I wish I never put a ticker up! Is it that the brought me bad luck! So scared! Do you think it's over? Y would they get fainter? X


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread-703.html

Davies read heart's comment on this page, your hormones levels are easy in the 7 week range already x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies check this! Interesting, I learn something new everyday! Gonna try it! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...t-fainter-hcg-reaches-really-high-levels.html


----------



## filipenko32

Now chill honey! I will be conducting that experiment when I get back from my two hour walk to burn off some of these calories! Ta-ra for now! X x x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Hun xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - Dont do pg tests there evil... perhaps it could be the test, i have read before that it depends on how much dye they have put in that batch. Personally I would go to your scan 2moz as either way your going to be worrying yourself :hugs:

p.s POAS website is good - 

*9. I took another test and the line is lighter. Does this mean anything? Should it get darker? *Not necessarily. In general, the positive line will be darker when a greater amount of hCG is present in the urine, but not always. Some tests contain more or less dye (meaning there is just more or less color to "stick" to your hCG.) Some tests are more or less sensitive-- even 2 tests in the same box can be different. Also, your urine may have more or less hCG in it depending on what you ate or drank, or how long it's been since you last peed. Food itself does not cause false results, but can affect how much urine you have and how dilute it is. Eating salty chips and drinking caffeine all day will result in more concentrated pee, whereas gorging on watermelon and ginger ale will result in lots of very dilute pee. But an HPT is not meant to tell you "how" pregnant you are. It only tells you if you are pregnant or not. As long as there is a line in the results window, you are pregnant. 
Some women experiencing early miscarriages do notice their lines getting fainter or disappearing entirely, but even if your line gets fainter, it is not a guarantee that you are miscarrying, or that anything is wrong. See FAQ 21 for normal levels of hCG and how to properly measure it.

It is very very VERY important to remember that HPT's cannot tell you "how" pregnant you are, or how much hCG is in your urine. They are simply a yes/no diagnostic tool. While you may see a darker line on a pregnancy test at 18 DPO than you did at 10 DPO, there are far too many variables for you to deduce anything concrete from the darkness of the lines. Test sensitivity can vary; there may be more or less dye or chemical reagent in different tests; your urine may be more or less concentrated depending on what you ate or drank or when you last peed; the tests may have been stored differently; you may have used more or less urine on one test than another.


----------



## daviess3

Thank you ladies I called up epau as my appointment was Tom my hubby couldn't come then but is off today! They told me to just go down so I did!!! Well my lil bean has grown is now 13.4mm has a hb of 143bpm an is showing 2days ahead she put me at 7+5!! I'm leaving ticker though as dont want to get upset if changes next week!! No more testing for me!! Thank u fili an Lou for all ur info help, I'm so happy I actually got a pic today she said all looks good!! Can't believe it!! Xx


----------



## bellamamma

Davies what great news! When's the piccie going up! And back away from those tests!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks bella, gonna do pic this afternoon didn't sleep well last night gonna grab an hour!! An then log back on! I'm so chuffed!! Xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...y-perfect-christmas-present.html#post14615588

there u go 

xx


----------



## Mrskg

Glad to hear everything ok Davies xxxx you must be so relieved xxx

Tracie you baby daughter is absolutely gorgeous x an congrats on your engagement brings tears to my eyes I'm a big romantic at heart xxxx


----------



## Round2

Great news Davies! Now put the tests the tests away!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hate to say I told you so Davies!!! So pleased for you!! X x x 

Congratulations Tracie!! She 's beautiful!! X x x 

I have just come back from a lovely 4 mile walk in Windsor with my hubby! X x x now where's that chocolate cheesecake....


----------



## petitpas

Wow fili, you're doing well going on long walks etc :thumbup:
Yes, a kind bnb friend sent me her doppler when I was ten weeks (past my critical phase) and I have been using it ever since. It really calms me down and I can go to my scans with a little interest rather than complete fear.

Mrskg, I was supposed to have a scan today where I was going to ask but due to DH and my illness we cancelled it. I hope to find out the flavour sometime in January. I am so excited! I really want to get the name books out and start looking at gender specific stuff. Maybe actually buy something for this baby! :shock:


----------



## Mrskg

Aw pip I'm so sorry you're not feeling well enough for scan least you will be further on when you do go to find out flavour lol xxx


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I am so pleased you went for your scan! How lovely going into Christmas knowing that all is well.

To all other ladies (I promise, f, I'm not naming anyone :winkwink:) please stop testing! It really doesn't show anything at all except yes you are pregnant, no you are not.
I can tell you that even with my earliest loss (just over 6 weeks) after bleeding for a few days and seeing nothing on a scan I still had an hcg blood level of over 200, which is way more than a 10 or 25miu can handle.
Yes, maybe testing lighter in the first few days can predict a chemical but after that I think they only scare people.
I'm not saying I didn't keep testing myself but it was more a yes, you aren't dreaming, you are scientifically proven to be pregnant kind of thing.
If you aren't bleeding, no need to worry.

Ok, sorry, rant over. I just hate to see so many lovely ladies on here worry themselves over nothing :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Mrskg, no need to feel sorry for me! This scan was in addition to my local scans, which I have every two weeks. With my doppling in between I am feeling very cared for, I promise.
I reckon I'll have four scans in January, what with this one postponed (it's with Mr S), my two local ones and my official 20 week scan. I'm supposed to be looking for a job... oops :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Tooooo late pip!!! I did the hook effect experiment and i have results! The diluted sample IS darker than the concentrated one! I will post a pic when I can use my hubby's computer. I also did an opk for fun and that's interesting too!


----------



## petitpas

Wow, now that is a game I am interested in! I tried a few tests later on hoping for the hook effect but never thought of diluting! I may go for a cheeky pee in a bit and see what I come out with :haha:


----------



## heart tree

I still haven't been able to catch up. Had a holiday party at work last night. I think I'm coming down with a cold. Remember how I said I never get sick? Well I think I'm getting proved wrong. I did just see Davies news about the scan. I was secretly hoping you would test because you and I had very similar hcg levels. I wondered if yours would be light too. Now I'm convinced our levels are both super high. The hook effect can start at 7 weeks. So pleased for your scan too. We are so close together. My bean measured 13mm on Monday. 

Tracie, I haven't read the birth story yet, but had to look at your gorgeous girl. She is a sight to behold. Congrats!

Fili I'm looking forward to the test pics. I ran out of tests but wanted to try the experiment myself. I refuse to let myself buy anymore tests though. 

I'm meeting a client this morning then coming home for the rest of the day. I'm going to hunker down and catch up on you all for real this afternoon.


----------



## filipenko32

Pip I used a ratio of 1:2 for the dilution. Im not sure at all if my hormone levels are even very high but it worked. I did 2 sticks each time just in case i had a bad batch.


----------



## hopeful23456

davies - congrats on a good scan! I knew you would be fine, you can't trust sticks when you are so far along with high hcg levels- sorry you had to go through the stress!

9b - glad you saw the dr! i think it's just the low blood pressure messing with your eyes, i sometimes see little clear floaties and i'm sure it's blood pressure related (only happened once since preg though).

tracie - beautiful baby!

pip- so glad to hear you are feeling better!

heart - i read that you are more susceptible to colds when preg as it makes your immune system go down (unless you have my case in which the prednisone makes it go down...lol ) 

fili - that food did sound kinda gross. i just ate scrambled eggs/toast/ham/sausage and hash brown and am STUFFED. 

afm: ordered a body preg pillow last night as i need to force myself to sleep on my side and get used to it. Comfort-U Total Body Pillow Full Support Pillow CU9000"
i can't believe how easy it was to buy something from my iphone laying in bed at midnight! 
and, my lovenox shot last night left the tiniest mark it's ever left, so thank god. 
i have my 3rd scan tomorrow, it's with some lady i've never heard of so we'll see. she must be a "normal" scan person and not one the specializes in rpl girls.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful, that sounds so amazing :munch: I could eat that too. I could eat anything in fact, I am just a food junkie at the moment. I am going on very long walks and calorie counting though otherwise, row of houses, size of! The pillow sounds like a great idea, hope it helps you, bet you
Just wished it would have appeared through your phone too! Are you still getting sore bbs? Mine are much more noticeably sore now but that just gives me something else to obsess over and hope it doesn't go away, so I'm trying to ignore them. :ignore: I am over the lack of cramps saga now! Not even thinking about it! :ignore: how are you coping with the taste of the steroids these days? Good luck with your scan tomorrow but im sure you wont need it! X x x


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I'm secretly happy about a little cold. I convinced myself I had high NK cells because I don't get sick. So I'm excited to be proved wrong. 

Looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will be perfect!

Ok off to shower and get ready to meet my client. Back in a couple hours to catch up. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - i just live with the taste ;) it's ok, the problem is, and this is way overly paranoid - i just take one/day but after I put it in my mouth, i flip it on my tongue to make sure it's only 1 pill i put in my mouth - so crazy!
i do have sore bbs, the more sore when i wake up but really just sore when i push them duing the day. 

thanks amanda! i'm sure the scan will be great, still makes me nervous though. i had acupuncture yesterday and it really helps to calm my nerves too but wears off after awhile. 

we are telling dh's family on friday, his mom and her boyfriend know i'm preg but i don't think the others know and none of them know it's twins. i feel bad though as his bro's live in girlfriend never had kids, she's 41 or so? and his bro is "fixed" as he already has 2 kids (18 and 20) so he doesn't want any more. so i don't want to make a huge deal out of it but dh wants to tell his family.

i was thinking that i don't think i will ever get over how much i hated facebook and will probably never do an announcement on it - if there is just 1 girl out there on my friends list in our shoes, i would hate to do that to her. i still won't log into it unless i get an email from someone asking me to be a friend.

Jodi


----------



## filipenko32

Ok here we go, it's not a dramatic difference but when you think an extra same amount of water was added to dilute it! My wee had no colour to start with as i've been drinking water all day. The top one is the most concentrated one, so the wee as was. The middle one is the diluted one with water. The green is an opk with normal wee as the top one. Can you see a difference?
 



Attached Files:







hooktest.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 10


----------



## daviess3

Fili love this im going to add half a cup of water to my morning pee tom an see its my last test! But no matter what i dont mind coz my scan was perfect!!! Just going to make dinner see you soon x

Heart they put me at same days as you 7+5!!! Due 3rd aug! will find out next week i suppose xx


----------



## hopeful23456

you girls! so funny with the sticks - wish i could send you my 2 boxes of 3 pack frers but i think i am going to return them....
fili - they all look about the same to me, they are dark dark


----------



## petitpas

Ok, at 15+5 with very strong wee (still a bit dehydrated, I guess):
At the top normal test
In the middle diluted 2.5 : 1
At the bottom diluted 10+ : 1
These are 10miu tests.

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/IMAG0994.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Girls, help! As hopeful mentioned Frers it triggered my poas addiction and I had one left so I tested. I used really strong urine and did a normal ic test too which was fine. The Frer test line came up instantly dark in less than a second and it was as if there wasn't enough colour left for the control! The dark line is the test line. What does this mean? Has this ever happened to anyone else? :dohh: I think there's two pics as I couldn't get it the right way round.
 



Attached Files:







23dpo.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









23dpo_copy.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Embo78

Fili That's exactly what my frer did last week!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Really!! Oh thank goodness! Thank-you. Anyone else ever had this? I've never seen this before


----------



## Embo78

That's because 'most' people stop testing a lot sooner :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Wow, that took me some time to catch up! 

Sounds like everyone is doing well!

Hubby is still sick and I am trying to avoid his germs. Hoping he is on the mend but something tells me he will be milking it for a while! 

I made the yummiest gluten-free lasagna for dinner last night and I think I was dreaming about it because I woke up craving it so bad. I made some oatmeal and ate some fruit thinking I was just hungry but its just not cutting it. Is only 11am where I am and I will be eating lasagna leftovers in about 5 minutes. Seriously, one day I am feeling super nauseous and the next I can't get enough of real food.

I am actually feeling way less sick. My doctor told me that some women don't have really m/s until 8 weeks, but I am hoping I am through the worst of it because I felt pretty rough for the past few weeks. My mum didn't have morning sickness with me or with my brother so I am hoping I got her good pregnancy genes! Hop that all of you begin to feel some relief from your morning sickness soon too.

Do any of you U.S. ladies watch one born every minute? I have become addicted to it!


----------



## Embo78

Croyden that's what we had for dinner last night! And tonight I had left over lasagne with a crunchy salad mmmm! 
One born every minute is awesome! We get the USA one over here too! I noticed American moms opt for an epidural more than uk ladies. Maybe it's more accessible to the American mommys!


----------



## filipenko32

Embo you make the nicest food, I bet left over lasagne tastes amazing! 

I know I'm a terrible poas addict! Should have just had my levels taken but this is much more fun!


----------



## daviess3

Fili I'm an addict to or was until this morn!! Don't do it Hun will make u panic to much!! I had a salad tonight feel sicky all day an night now!! Had Tom cucumbers lettuce onions etc had kiwi an banana just trying to make sure I'm eating enough goodness ! Choc addictions gone an I officially don't want anything!! Got headache today with my sickness!! Great!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pip thanks for doing the tests, obviously dilute there means dilute hcg


----------



## filipenko32

Davies that was my last test! I'm done with testing! :haha:

Ar we all going to be on here on Christmas Day? I wont cope if I can't b and b for a whole day!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Embo78 said:


> Croyden that's what we had for dinner last night! And tonight I had left over lasagne with a crunchy salad mmmm!
> One born every minute is awesome! We get the USA one over here too! I noticed American moms opt for an epidural more than uk ladies. Maybe it's more accessible to the American mommys!

I think its a cultural thing. Hardly any women use midwives here and if you don't get the epidural they think its very strange. I am hoping I can find a midwife that can practice in the hospital where my doctor works. Another thing I am realising is that here it is very uncommon not to circumcise your boy. I already told my hubs that if we have a boy we are not doing that and he;'s fine with that. 

Its funny that England and the US seem like they would be similar but there are lots of little cultural differences. Hubs and I are navigating the new ones we are discovering!


----------



## puppycat

Lol well we're out to church in the morning then out for dinner and probably not home until late pm - won't be on much if at all :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going to sneak fixes on b and b whenever I can!


----------



## petitpas

I seem to remember that in the first episode of one born every minute USA they mentioned that around 95% of women in that hospital had epidurals or other painkillers. 

Saying that, plenty of women use gas & air here, which isn't available in most countries.

Our next UK series starts in January. Exciting or what? Although now I am properly pregnant it might feel quite different watching it...


----------



## filipenko32

You will love it pip, I know lots of women at work who were completely hooked on it. I couldn't watch it yet but you would really enjoy it I'm sure. X


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I'm boss of the kitchen on Christmas day so not sure how I'll be feeling. Saying that, I use my phone for bnb, which is quite easy, so you never know.


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh are you doing the whole works? How many people are you cooking for? There will be ten of us on Xmas day but we are going out for Christmas dinner this year


----------



## hopeful23456

i forgot about that show! is it still on lifetime in the states? i'll google it

fili - don't worry about those tests! that just means your hcg is pretty high


----------



## Embo78

I'm cooking for 12 eeeeek!!!


----------



## filipenko32

12!!!!!!! Ohhh can I come too I like your food lol! I am feeling very emotional this evening, I hope thats a normal pregnancy symptom and not an ominous sign. Do you/ have you got tearful and emotional ebmo?


----------



## Embo78

Every single day Fili !! And for really stupid things like Gav forgot to shut the curtains or the Christmas tree was uneven!!
I was thinking about what I was going to say for my vows next year and the next minute I was in floods of tears. Proper sobbing!!


----------



## puppycat

My daughter decorated her highchair with the contents of her nappy and i just collapsed and cried my eyes out. Not cool.


----------



## Embo78

And of course you can come for Christmas dinner Fili !!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah and I'm so irritable too today. If these are good signs then I can live with it, and it sounds like they are! It's almost like a big black cloud isn't it?


----------



## puppycat

A very big cloud! I have heaved so many times and all down to smells. I can smell EVERYTHING!


----------



## daviess3

Fili I have got tearful an emotional quite bit!! That's norm!! An I will be here Xmas day probably we have everyone coming to us but my mum an step dad want to do everything as they don't want me to stress myself!! Ahhhhh!! Sofa an demands!! Lol!! To be fair the look of a uncooked turkey would make me throw up!! I haven't cooked massive meal for ages can't face it! Lol! Thank goodness for mums!! An my step dads an amazing cook!! 

I'm looking forward to it there's me Pete his daughter mum step dad an my Sis her hubby an my 3 nephews which are 2, 5, and 8 petes daughter is 12 an his son is 15 he is coming in the evening! So they'll be 10 for dinner!! We will walk dogs etc chill out play with kids!! Like u petit I got bnb on
My iPhone so very easy accessible! Lol 
Off to bed now with a stinking headache!! 
Night all xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww puppy I would definitely be crying over that as I dropped a jar on the floor tonight and some of the sauce came out and :brat: :cry: but only for 3 minutes and then I made a full recovery until the next thing which was nothing. I just cried for nothing!


----------



## croydongirl

hopeful23456 said:


> i forgot about that show! is it still on lifetime in the states? i'll google it
> 
> fili - don't worry about those tests! that just means your hcg is pretty high

Yes, its on lifetime. I am not sure which day it is actually on because I found it on demand on the lifetime channel (we have comcast but its on demand/ tv networks/ lifetime)

I wasn't sure how I would feel watching it, i did have to stop myself holding my breath when the ladies were pushing! ha ha


----------



## croydongirl

Embo78 said:


> I'm cooking for 12 eeeeek!!!

Oh my goodness!! Good luck. That is impressive. I usually love hosting but this year I am so tired. 

I am blessed we are heading to the in-laws and staying for a few days so we will be well taken care of! I can't say I am sad about having so little to do!

I hope you have other pairs of hands to help you out so you are not on your feet all day.


----------



## croydongirl

puppycat said:


> My daughter decorated her highchair with the contents of her nappy and i just collapsed and cried my eyes out. Not cool.

You poor thing! Pregnancy hormones are such a crazy thing, they show up in weird ways. I hope everything worked out. I can't imagine having to hold it together while taking care of a little one too! I am having a hard time keeping emotions under control when its just me and the hubs.


----------



## Embo78

I have an awesome family. I'm doing broccoli and Stilton soup for starters (cheddar for me!) The turkey, chipolatas, parmesan parsnips, roast potatoes, carrots, peas and gravy. My grandmas doing the pork, apple sauce, cranberry sauce and desserts. My mums bringing pork and apricot stuffing and drinks. My mil is doing the ham, my brothers bring cheeses and biscuits and Gav does all the cleaning after! What a team!!!


----------



## puppycat

I had to call my hubby from work to clean her up, i just couldn't stomach it! :sick:
My neighbour had to take over changing her bum yesterday too lol, i just can't do it!


----------



## Embo78

Aw pups! I can't imagine how you feel. I can't stand to go in our family room cos I can smell my cats!! Poor little guys don't know what they've done wrong!!


----------



## croydongirl

Emby that sounds like a feast!! wow. i got hungry just reading it.


----------



## filipenko32

Embo you're making me hungry...again!!!sounds wonderful x x


----------



## heart tree

Boy, I had to read back 22 pages to catch up! Chatty group!!

Oh wow, there was stuff that you all wrote to me that I didn&#8217;t get to read. Pip, thanks for the explanation of fridge vs. freezer. I&#8217;m so mad they never did genetic testing on any of my other pregnancies. Hopefully it&#8217;s a mute point now, but I&#8217;m going to freak out on their asses that they do it properly if I ever come to that. And you have norovirus? So sorry. How are they treating it? You&#8217;ll be 16 weeks tomorrow!!!

Lou and Tracie, I&#8217;m comforted to know that you also had some bleeding. Thanks for sharing that with me.

Mrskg, how are those lines? Are you still testing? Do you have a scan scheduled? 

9 how was your scan today? 

Gill, welcome to the thread. I can&#8217;t believe what you&#8217;ve already been through. How are you doing? Do you have a scan scheduled?

Fili, your tests are gorgeous! I&#8217;ve seen many FRER&#8217;s like that in the pregnancy test thread. You are so pregnant that the test line is taking over the dye from the control line. Yay!!! And way to talk Davies down from the ledge! 

Davies love the ticker!!! I didn&#8217;t adjust my dates either, even though my bean is measuring a little ahead. How are the symptoms? Do we get to see the new scan pic? And are you a step-mum? Wow!

Croy you are going to be 8 weeks tomorrow! What a milestone. When&#8217;s your next scan? I&#8217;ve never watched that show. I can&#8217;t watch anything about pregnancy or birth quite yet. Still a little traumatized by my losses. 

Hopeful it&#8217;s so funny that you can&#8217;t tell the difference between your cramps. Glad yours are from having to poop! If I ever feel confident enough I&#8217;ll order a body pillow too. Let me know how you end up liking yours. 

Embo, glad to hear you are feeling more pregnant with this one. Even if you do feel like crap! Look at you with all the cooking. Will you come cook for me? 

Puppy, yuk to the poopy high chair. I would have cried too!

Just, I wish they had done a vaginal scan for you. Your baby could be measuring bigger than you think. Abdo scans this early can be pretty off. Even so, it was still a good scan regardless. 


Round look at you with a ticker that says 12 weeks 2 days. Gorgeous!

Lou I can&#8217;t even imagine how frustrating it is to only sleep on one side. My left hip often hurts and I have to roll to my right side. I hope you got a little right sided sleep!

Tracie, wow and ow to your birth story!!! Amazing!


You know what I realized. Before I ever dove into this whole TTC/miscarriage business, I always thought a miscarriage = bleeding and pain. I never knew that you could have a mmc. I never realized that you could bleed and it didn&#8217;t = a miscarriage. In some ways, wouldn&#8217;t it be nice if it were that black and white. That we would actually know when we were having a mc? Boy, was I naïve!!

I&#8217;ll most likely check in to B&B on Christmas. We&#8217;re spending a lot of our weekend with Tim&#8217;s cousins. Both of them have 2 babies each. I&#8217;ve avoided them for a long time because it has been too hard for me. I might have to tell them I&#8217;m pregnant because they are going to keep pouring wine for me. I&#8217;m really not ready to tell them, but I don&#8217;t have any other solutions. I'll need your support!

I&#8217;ve been spotting since I had the small bleed on Sunday. It&#8217;s only been brown since then, but I hate seeing it. It&#8217;s there every time I wipe. I can&#8217;t wait to be done with work so I can have 10 days of being lazy on the couch.


----------



## petitpas

Whoa heart, you are still working after the bleed? No sick leave? :nope:
The good news is that though unpleasant you know the bleeding is not coming from somewhere dangerous to your baby :hugs: soon you will be off work and I hope everyone takes great care of you!

Enbo, don't you like stilton? Do you realise you can eat any cheese cooked? And for some weird reason the NHS seem to now class stilton as a hard cheese (and thus safe) instead of a blue cheese (only safe when cooked)? Unless I am reading their website incorrectly...

Puppy,that incident you wrote of is making me seriously gag! No wonder you cried :hugs:

Fili, I'm cooking for just 8 adults (and my 11 months old nephews) so quite manageable, I think. I'm going to get people to help me this year, though.


----------



## heart tree

Pip, I could have stopped working but the bleed was so short and small and has subsided to brown spotting that I thought I would be ok. But I think I might have overdone it which is why I'm still spotting. I'm going to work from home on Friday. Tomorrow I have to go in, but am going to sit as much as possible. If I bleed again I'm going to put myself on bedrest. 

I feel so sick I can't imaging cooking for myself, nevermind 8 people! I would definitely ask for help if I were you. What are you cooking?


----------



## justwaiting

I'm with you heart, I can barely stomach cooking for myself let alone a bunch of people. Food just is a necessity these days!

Also heart I'm glad your going to be taking it easy after your bleed, sounds like it's nothing dangerous to you or baby but I'm glad it is lessening for you.

Hi To everyone else, I have the memory of a seive right now so can't remember everything but I hope everyone is going well in the lead up to xmas!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Oh boy. I was feeling so good sick-wose the past couple of days some stretching pains but not nausea to talk of, but then today as the cramps stopped the nausea hit strong! Oh my goodness. We were at the supermarket where I needed to get some crackers and some other snakc food because I am all out, but suddenly this wave of nausea hit and I wasn't sure I was going to keep my lunch down. I was worried i would just have to drop my basket and make a run for it! Luckily I had some water with me and managed to get home without puking, but even since, even with snacking on crackers and eating a spot of dinner I am feeling so sick. I am in bed. Wondering if I should try to throw up because I think it might help me eel better. And I HATE being sick, so to even think about that I know I must been feeling rough!

Heart - hubby and I had to have a code for wine drinking at Thanksgiving this year, we had JUST found out we were pregnant and I didn't want to say anything but I knew there would be questions if I didn't drink so I just said yes to wine a few times and then gave hubby the nod and he would drink my glass. No one noticed! It was actually kinda funny! I hope that you get a supportive and encouraging response if you do tell them.

We are telling our families on Christmas day. I will be just over 8 weeks so while we are still not out of the woods we feel as though we want them to know, and because we are staying with my in laws and hubbys sister will be there they would figure out something was going on. I am so tired and sicky and the hubs is overprotective.

I am glad to let the secret out. Its kinda stressful keeping it a secret!


----------



## hopeful23456

Crouton- sorry you are so sick! I used to have Comcast and watched it in demand but we changed to direct tv and I LOVE it. Cheaper and way more channels with dvr for each box. I saw that show is on the 26th here but kinda too scared to watch it yet; looked so painful before 

Heart- after my progesterone supp bleed, I had a little brown when wiped for 3-4 days, and I didn't have much blood, just there when wiped. 

You girls make me so hungry. Is it common to eat parsnips raw like carrots? I put them in veggie soup once and they were great so I ate one raw, kinda like a strange carrot

Scan tomorrow. I even got the call today to schedule my NT scan, it's jan 16. That will be one to get way overly nervous for no reason for


----------



## heart tree

Just, I'm with you on food just being a necessity. I just had steamed broccoli because I needed to eat something. Blah. 

Croy, thanks for the tip about wine. I feel like these people would notice. One of them told my husband the other day that he was looking forward to "throwing some back with Amanda". My husband said I probably wouldn't be drinking that much. Knead thinking that now that I'm a little sick with a cold, I could use that as an excuse. 

Sorry you are feeling so sick! I've fantasized about putting my finger down my throat to make myself puke, but I can't bring myself to do it!

Hopeful, you called Croy crouton! Spell check? Cute. I hope you are able to stay calm tomorrow before the scan. Is your hubby going with you? Thanks for sharing about the bleeding. I was doing some light cleaning and I felt a quick sharp pain. About an hour later, some more blood. Kind of brownish red and only a little. Damn it. I'm calling in sick tomorrow. I'm also wondering if I should go in on Friday and get that scan. I never cancelled the appointment. It's so hard to stay positive since this is how it went with my first pregnancy.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and I've never had a raw parsnip, only roasted. I always wondered...


----------



## filipenko32

Be careful with the raw parsnip hopeful it might give you indigestion? And wishing you the very best of luck at your scan but i am sure you won't need luck and everything is going to be just perfect :cloud9: x x 

Heart thanks for your comments about the tests, i think it is looking so far so good but I'm going to stop now! Embo had the same result on a frer too and she is doing well so I am happy! it definitely can't be nice to seethe bleeding and it is obviously a reminder of the shock you went through but as pip says at least you know it's of no danger to your baby x x 

Pip if I cooked for 8 people I would eat it all before I served it! No sickness that bad for me!!! Good luck, sounds wonderful and yeah a little help wouldn't go amiss I'm sure! The steroids are getting to me now sleep wise, hence this post, I am wide awake and it's 4.40 in the morning. Just cannot :sleep:


----------



## heart tree

I think I might ask for steroids if I ever get pregnant again just so I don't have nausea! LOL! 

Fili I thinks it's a good idea to stop testing now. Those tests couldn't be more perfect and you don't want to freak yourself out like Davies and I did.


----------



## justwaiting

I did stick the fingers down my throat last night I just needed some relief but only puked a little before I couldn't do it anymore. I never puke but god sometimes I just wish I could. i wish fruit and veggies were appealing atm only salt helps, vegemite is my friend!


----------



## heart tree

Nothing seems to be my friend foodwise. But salty things are much more appealing than sweet. I've never had much of a sweet tooth though. Avocados seem to be the only thing that hasn't turned on me. The broccoli tonight was ok too. It's amazing that babies can thrive in early pregnancy. It seems like most pregnant women can barely eat and when they do, it isn't very nutritious. 

I have to go take my vitamins now and I'm dreading it. They make me sick too!


----------



## filipenko32

Jw I'm loving salt too! I just ate two salty rice cake things for my 'breakfast' ! 
I'm watching a romantic christmas movie, eating salty cakes and b and b ing at 4 in the morning! Are you sure you want the steroids heart?! me and hubby are going on another big walk today so I can burn some of these cals, trying to stick to 2000 a day. Not vain just don't think it will be healthy for the baby to put on too much weight. We are even thinking of watching a matinee show in the west end but it depends on how much work hubby has to do. If he thinks he can get it all done this morning we are going! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart my friend who is eight months now lost a stone in early pregnancy she was so sick!


----------



## heart tree

I think it's pretty common to lose weight in the first trimester. I've gained a few since I'm not going to the gym anymore. That's ok, my husband thought I was getting too skinny, bless him! 

For anyone with nausea, I just remebered that Preggie Pops are supposed to help. They can be ordered on Amazon. Going to get me some!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, you need to get some rest! But sounds like you're making the best of it!


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh preggie pops what are they?

Hey English girls I was up with our American friends this morning :smug: I'm on their time now!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - have you tried the gummy vitamins. They are easier on your tummy and I can chew them no problem. I think its a smart move to call in sick tomorrow and if I were you I would want to go and see the bean again. I just love the scans. I know they can be stressful to wait for but this could just be really reassuring for you.

I love that she called me crouton! ha ha

I am loving these lentil crackers tonight, salty but not too much of a flavor otherwise. I will have to get some of the preggy pops, I forgot about those. I think they sell them at Whole Foods too.

Poor hubby is still sick with the flu. He just took a long bath to try and ease his aches and pains, but he can't seem to get a handle on his temperature. He is still sleeping in the guest room to keep the flu from me, and the baby. He keeps telling me, "it's too much of a risk babe". Its cute to see him so concerned but I hate sleeping alone, even though I know its the smart thing. I just want him to get better!!!

One other tip which I meant to share was crystal mountain fizzy water. The bubble help settle my stomach and the slight flavor makes it easier to drink than just plain water.

I am off to bed ladies, but I hope you all have a good nights sleep.


----------



## croydongirl

filipenko32 said:


> Ooh preggie pops what are they?
> 
> Hey English girls I was up with our American friends this morning :smug: I'm on their time now!

They are lolly pops that are supposed to settle your tummy
https://www.amazon.com/Preggie-Pops-Lolliepop-Kosher-Lollipop/dp/B0006O2NNC/ref=pd_sim_hpc_1

I think they are basically hard candy


----------



## croydongirl

filipenko32 said:


> Jw I'm loving salt too! I just ate two salty rice cake things for my 'breakfast' !
> I'm watching a romantic christmas movie, eating salty cakes and b and b ing at 4 in the morning! Are you sure you want the steroids heart?! me and hubby are going on another big walk today so I can burn some of these cals, trying to stick to 2000 a day. Not vain just don't think it will be healthy for the baby to put on too much weight. We are even thinking of watching a matinee show in the west end but it depends on how much work hubby has to do. If he thinks he can get it all done this morning we are going! :happydance:

Can I ask which steroids you are on?
I am taking Dexamethason along with my progesterone suppositories and baby aspirin.

The only new thing added this time was the dexamethason (steroids) and so far it seems to be doing the trick - hitting 8 weeks tomorrow, God willing!

My doctor told me the Dex could give me insomnia and told me to take it as early in the day as possible to help ease that. It can make it harder to fall asleep but the peeing wakes me up anyway. It also make me really nauseous if I don;t have a full tummy when I take it.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi croyden, I hope your husband gets better soon he sounds like he has a really bad dose and he sounds very sweet too. 

I'm on prednisolone which is a cortisoid and supposed to suppress the immune system. Is that the same type of thing you're on?


----------



## filipenko32

I'm also on progesterone from ovulation, aspirin all the time, and omazoprale digestion tablets. I have been getting queasy very first thing in the morning before and after taking them. I know you have to eat before taking them so I can usually manage a banana. So what's the reason you're on steroids then? Would you credit the steroids with your success now then? x


----------



## croydongirl

filipenko32 said:


> Hi croyden, I hope your husband gets better soon he sounds like he has a really bad dose and he sounds very sweet too.
> 
> I'm on prednisolone which is a cortisol and supposed to suppress the immune system. Is that the same type of thing you're on?

I am not totally sure! I know that mine suppress my cortisol production. I suffered with anxiety disorder when I was younger so I now what too much cortisol feels like. I guess in early pregnancy your cortisol goes crazy and its totally normal but if your cortisol is already crazy then too much of it can be a trigger for what they call spontaneous abortion. 
In my other 5 pregnancies I have known I was pregnant from day 1 because I got so nauseous and shaky with anxiety symptoms. I talked to my doctor about it after the first few losses, and she agreed it could be an issue.
My levels never tested high, but they never tested me when I was pregnant.

This is the first time we have got pregnant with the steroids being on the plan. I was worried because it was the first time in a pregnancy I had not felt awful from the word go. Clearly that was not how you were supposed to feel! This time my symptoms have been much more in line with what is considered normal. I believe that finding out about the cortisol was totally an answer to prayer, and not we wait to see if this pregnancy really works!


----------



## croydongirl

I take the progesterone from ovulation too, and started baby aspirin at a positive hpt.

I know i will be scared to come off the meds in a few weeks. The doctor told me I would be on them until 10 or 12 weeks


----------



## filipenko32

Snap snap snap on all counts!! Oh exciting I hope this was the answer for us. One of my major symptoms was anxiety at the beginnin of pregnancy and I was just plagued with nightmares. This time I am quite chilled by comparison and no nightmares. Amazing that we have similar stories / treatment a million miles apart! If I could just measure on time at a scan I wouldn't worry about the pregnancy forever more after that I don't think. Did you always measure behind? X


----------



## filipenko32

Another thing was I always felt really really I'll in early pregnancy just awful, not even particularly sick but just really dizzy and awful, but this time not!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and i did test very high for nk cells at the beginning of my last pregnancy when i wasn't on the steroids so this could mean high cortisol as my immune system was in overdrive!


----------



## croydongirl

I never got far enough for a scan before. I lost all of them before 5 and a half weeks. This time the scans have been looking good. I know other ladies have been given dates telling them they were measuring a few days ahead or behind but my doc just tells me I am measuring on target. I am sure it is not exact, and I haven't asked he to be more specific. I think it would worry me. So far things are looking like they match my dates but I could be measuring a bit behind or ahead. 

I am having weekly scans so it is amazing to see everything getting so big in there. I guess it makes me feel better about all the stretching I am feeling. Got to make room for our little blueberry!


----------



## filipenko32

That's wonderful, I think this is your sticky forever baby for sure! I was always over a week behind dates by the later scans and for me personally with the way i know my pregnancies go I know that would not be a good sign but that's not going to happen this time! X


----------



## croydongirl

No this IS your sticky bean!! I am so happy to share this journey with you!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies sorry iv been absent... been catching up on sleep and tending to little miss. 

How are you all? you all still sick and hungry all the time :D

xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, does anyone no of anything I can take to help aid my nausea in uk?? I'm really really sicky from morn until night when I shut my eyes! Feel awful can't move talk eat even water is hard now my heads pounding!! Help I need a few hours off!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

sounds daft but get some sea sickness bands! they were a godsend for me!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks tracie I'm going to go get some when the room stops spinning! I honestly feel hungover headache an sicky permanently! Do I buy them in a chemist? 
How's the diva?? How you feeling? Xx


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I bought my bands at my local pharmacy. Then I noticed they were much cheaper on eBay :dohh: you might be hard pushed to get them posted before Christmas now, though.

Gosh, busy night on the sickness and roids, I see! I myself was up until 3am unable to lay down due to severe nausea :nope:
What helped me most weeks ago was a slice of fresh ginger in boiled water. I'd sniff at it and drink it. Now I've had so much of the stuff I'm fed up. I drink peppermint tea instead.

Croydon, fili, I slowly came off the steroids after 12 weeks and was actually really excited. I listened to ducky's heartbeat every day on a doppler and was reassured. All went well! Our doctors really know what they are doing: thousands of ladies have successfully followed this protocol before us!

As for our Christmas food. DH is in charge of Christmas eve (salmon on homemade blinis as nibbles during the afternoon followed by cheese fondue - he is French and comes from the fondue region - the cheese for it has been sitting in our fridge for weeks since FIL brought it from France). If I am feeling up to it I will make caviar of courgette starters with parmesan and cream (prepared the day before - oops, that's tomorrow :shock:).
On Christmas day I am roasting a turkey with chestnut stuffing, honey-roast parsnips, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes (with cream - yumm!), brussel sprouts, red cabbage, maybe also a butternut squash, broccoli, peas and baby carrots (need to check the shopping list)
It sounds complicated but just needs organisation to time things right. The only thing really work heavy is the gravy. I'm going to make a stock with the turkey's neck and then make the gravy from scratch.
Seriously, I'm not usually the cook in the house but I can make a roast :smug:
My husband says that's a genetic thing for being British :haha:

And luckily I am usually ok in the mornings. I've been doing pretty well with the nausea over the past week or so in general. I think (hope) yesterday was just a blip 

Heart, I'd just say sod it and not go to work anymore before Christmas. If your work allows it, of course. It must be difficult in your work because you don't want to leave vulnerable people in the lurch before a stressful event like Christmas :hugs: Still, baby comes first!
I really don't know what to advise on the scan. I always think what if it's the worst case scenario? How would you handle that? Still take part in the celebrations and knock back those few with your friends? Or cancel everything? Incredibly, I have not been pregnant over Christmas so I really have no experience to pull from (my closest loss was Dec 18th, which was still manageable iygwim).
As for the drinking, is the dinner close enough that you could be the designated driver for the night and then pretend sip on a glass of wine (with DH helping you out)? Could you feign a poorly pet you cannot leave alone overnight?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey Ladies :hi: Do you mind if I join? I've had 2 prior losses, no children yet.. I'm on Progesterone suppositories for low Progesterone levels (Prometrium) and I'm taking low-dose aspirin.

Here's my darkest FRER from 8DPO


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1197.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1196-1.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1200.jpg

Here's my IC at 9DPO with FMU (yesterdays IC was stark white!)


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1205.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1206.jpg

I conceived on Clomid & the thought of twins is starting to freak me out a little :haha: I feel so blessed to be pregnant again, but am praying for a sticky bean.. Terrified of loosing again! My first beta is next Tuesday & they're checking my Progesterone also to make sure that I am on a high enough dosage & then I go back for a beta again next Thursday.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your advice pip and your food sounds wonderful!! It actually made my mouth water. You're going to have a wonderful day. It must be so reassuring for you to be able to listen to the heartbeat when you like. Bliss! 
I'm not feeling pregnant today at all. My bbs are only very slightly sore and just that normal bit of nausea I have in the mornings. I had the tiniest cramp spasm on a walk for 2 secs. My hunger has subsided today. Did you have days of 'not feeling pregnant' at 5 weeks pip?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Florida girl! Of course you're welcome, so sorry for your losses x x 
Are you a poas test addict like me? If I look at your tests I will be 'triggered' to go test on my ic's again for the 100th time this week! :haha: I haven't tested today yet! I hope this is your sticky bean!!

EDIT I looked! Congratulations on your bfp and good luck next Tuesday! X x


----------



## 9babiesgone

SOrry I haven't gotten on here. I am doing ok. I got tons of referrals yesterday, one for a nw rhemy, new ob- gyn, and an optometrist. Just pray I get seen before 3 months bc that is when I switch insurances. My husband is getting out of the military so we lose tricare on April 1st. Yesterdays appt was hellish, stupid woman, didn't scan me like she said she would, said there was no need, even th ough previously saying she would. She just gave me prenatals, didn't do any tests, did not refill my planaquil, so now I have to go to another rheumy to get it again bc she refused to refill it, bc it was an old PCM/pbgyn that prescribed it and that doctor is no longer seeing pregnant patients bc their liability insurance is too expensive apparently. I just get all this bad news in one appt. So now i refuse to see th is woman again bc apparently she thinks it is not ok to either write an new prescription foR planaquil, even though my old obgyn/pcm did. She thinks I should hve to see an new rheumy, to get it, I guess to cover her ass. I don't know. It makes no sense. I am beyond livid about it. Anyways I am still pregnant, blood came back with over 8000 , but just not thrilled with how I am being treated. I thought this one would be better.


----------



## 9babiesgone

And straight after appt I went to my grandmas funeral. So I really didn't feel like updating yet. Been an upsetting day.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh so sorry about your grandma and your frustrating day 9 :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks fili I didn't need that at all.
I guess I haven't cried about her yet and now I feel like doing it after that day.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya Florida girl! Of course you're welcome, so sorry for your losses x x
> Are you a poas test addict like me? If I look at your tests I will be 'triggered' to go test on my ic's again for the 100th time this week! :haha: I haven't tested today yet! I hope this is your sticky bean!!
> 
> EDIT I looked! Congratulations on your bfp and good luck next Tuesday! X x

:haha: Yes, taken 5 tests in 22 hours! :wacko:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Welcome florida!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Diva is really good... very well behaved :D

Im good tiered but doing well :)

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

Congrats tracie !


----------



## Mon_n_john

So happy for you and your little girl Tracie!


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, I'm so glad you and the diva are doing well :hugs: so cute!

Fili, when I don't feel nauseous I don't feel pregnant. I think that until I feel a baby squirming around inside me I still won't.

9, really sorry to hear about your gran :hugs:

Florida, welcome to the team :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thank you pepitas!


----------



## filipenko32

Have you ever had any testing done Florida or was it just put down to bad luck?


----------



## hopeful23456

LOL! crouton! sorry croydon - totally spell check w/iphone!!! 
I'm on 20mg prednisone through 1st tri, started at 11 dpo (bfp). first time on roids. my clinic does steroids and lovenox for recurring, unexplained early mcs (before heartbeats) and has had alot of success with it. I try to tell rpl girls on other forums but they just don't listen! then they don't try it and keep having mc/s, it's frustrating. they say "research isn't clear" or whatever - i would think at some point you just take them and see what happens. look at everyone around here that it's working for. it's not our fault there aren't conclusive studies but with success, does there really have to be? 

sorry to hear you are sick davies! i have sea bands but haven't had to use them yet, I got them at my acupuncturist

Hi Fili! you take some long ass walks! i wouldn't have the energy ;)

so sorry to hear that too 9! it's tough losing a grandparent and having to deal with horrible healthcare people! 

WELCOME Florida! looks like the start of some good lines! did you do iui or bd with the clomid? do you know how many follies you had? 

pip- sounds like a fun, food filled christmas! i'm glad to hear you are feeling better

I just ate the good breakfast again, 2 scambled eggs, toast, sausage, hashbrown and now I have 7 christmas cookies at work as my manager's wife made them, they are delicious (can't eat all right now though). yeah, steroids are my friend.
I've gained about 2 lbs this past week which is good!

Scan went GREAT! I'm 8+2 and measuring 8+2 (170 bpm) and 8+1 (164 bpm) and am still just in awe and amazed with every good scan.


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome Florida x

Davies I was going to recommend bands too they are £10ish in boots so maybe better getting them from eBay x I hate them but ginger snaps help too x I suffer really bad ms not looking forward to that but hopefully as I appreciated this beany so much it will be easier to deal with x

Fili apart from my back Killing me very slight nausea an very slight pains in bbs(not when I touch) I don't feel pregnant I try to keep reminding myself "normal" people don't even know they are pregnant at this stage x maybe your are going to be super lucky an have the easiest pregnancy going x

Tracie glad you're doing good an izzy being a little princess for you xx

Pip my head now gone blank so away back to read your post x

oh there you are immay have another symptom....baby brain! Really no good when got so much to do lol x


----------



## Mrskg

Pip you're dinner sounds lovely x and glad you are not suffering ms anymore :thumbup:

Hopeful that is great x oh heartbeat high wonder if it's a pink one:winkwink: x sorry 2 pink ones! Xxx
Oh how lovely xxxx any pics?? Xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful, I didn't do IUI, we just BD & my DR didn't keep track of follies.. Just watched my Progesterone post O & getting it checked again next week.. Took a digi this morning and it was positive! Totally unexpected as I'm only 9DPO, hoping this is a sticky baby!!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1221.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

Hey Florida I also got my bfp at 8dpo earliest I've ever got one hoping this is a good sign for our sticky beans xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

It will be sticky florida! X x


----------



## hopeful23456

it will be sticky florida - the earlier the better!

I do have pics - will try and post later. DH might be a little overprotective if seeing pics online so I did take my first pics off from my first scan ;) LOL


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I take it it went well today, I seem to have missed your post. How far along are you now!? I understand about the pics, I took my hubby down after everyone had seen it! X x x


----------



## puppycat

Sent DH to town for some bands but Boots didn't have any. He brought home ginger tea from the health shop but it's so vile! It just makes me burp and stings my throat :(


----------



## heart tree

On my phone and can't remember everything I just read. Hopeful, Congrats again for such an amazing scan! Wonderful news. 

Pip, thanks for the advice. Sadly I can't even use designated driver as an excuse because Tim's cousin lives within walking distance from us! I called in sick today and am going to call in sick tomorrow too. I actually have a cold and sound sick so it's not a lie. Your dinner sounds amazing! Sounds like our Thanksgiving meal. 

Welcome Florida and Congrats! Thanks for sharing your tests. I'm a test ogler. 

9 what an awful day. So sorry about your grandmother. 

Davies so sorry you feel so sicky. Those sea bands didn't work for me in my first pregnancy. Maybe I'll pull them out and try them this time. 

Croy, I'm a big sparkling water girl. In fact, my husband bought us a Soda Stream machine a couple of years ago so we could make our own. It's all I ever drink. Since I've had my nausea I can't seem to drink it for some reason. Plain water is all I can stomach and even that is a struggle. I'm going to get some gummy vitamins though. Thanks for the tip. And Happy 8 weeks!!! Interesting about the cortisol. I'm a fairly anxious person but never to the point you were describing. 

Fili, I had lots of days with no symptoms, especially in the 5-6 week time frame. You are still pregnant. It's so hard to believe sometimes though, isn't it?

Hi Tracie and Mrskg. I can't remember what else I read, forgive me. 

Going to do my progesterone and try to have a little breakfast now.


----------



## filipenko32

So pleased for you!!! :cloud9:


hopeful23456 said:


> croy- i got flu shot a month before bfp as they told me to because i would be on steroids and the flu runs rampant in MN (states). i had never gotten one before and was scared but i didn't get sick from it. i rarely get sick anyway. i would be nervous to get it while pregnant even though it's fine to and they encourage it but i'm nervous to do anything now
> 
> davies- sorry to hear you are still sick from cold but m/s is good ;)
> 
> hi 9B
> 
> fili - those lines are so dark, when is your beta again? after xmas?
> 
> lou - i used to be a stomach sleeper, ever since about wk 5 i have to sleep on my back, i get used to it but it makes my back a little sore. i started sleeping to the sound of a fan again as it helps me not think and worry so much ;)
> 
> heart - i think about how happy i am for you quite a bit, puts me at ease
> 
> i got a gross bruise from lovenox last night, anyone else get a nasty bruise from it? it's about 1.5 in wide and 1/2 in tall, purple and dark red and hurts a little to touch. it sucks as i don't have alot of places to give the shot and that just took up a chunk of it.
> woke up all nervous at 4am as felt cramps and then saw the bruise. turns out i just had to poop. LOL. i can't tell the difference when i get cramps, uterus stretching/pulling or intestines? tmi?
> so i was so worked up, nervous, and i hate that feeling. it was just all in my head. crazyness.




daviess3 said:


> Hopeful love your double ticker its fab!! I wake up an panic everyday that initial knicker check still panics me lol!! How you feeling now hopeful? U still mega hungry? im a bit picky today i just want to eat picky food but at least i have an appetite!! I love kiwi fruit today!!! Yum!! x




hopeful23456 said:


> LOL! crouton! sorry croydon - totally spell check w/iphone!!!
> I'm on 20mg prednisone through 1st tri, started at 11 dpo (bfp). first time on roids. my clinic does steroids and lovenox for recurring, unexplained early mcs (before heartbeats) and has had alot of success with it. I try to tell rpl girls on other forums but they just don't listen! then they don't try it and keep having mc/s, it's frustrating. they say "research isn't clear" or whatever - i would think at some point you just take them and see what happens. look at everyone around here that it's working for. it's not our fault there aren't conclusive studies but with success, does there really have to be?
> 
> sorry to hear you are sick davies! i have sea bands but haven't had to use them yet, I got them at my acupuncturist
> 
> Hi Fili! you take some long ass walks! i wouldn't have the energy ;)
> 
> so sorry to hear that too 9! it's tough losing a grandparent and having to deal with horrible healthcare people!
> 
> WELCOME Florida! looks like the start of some good lines! did you do iui or bd with the clomid? do you know how many follies you had?
> 
> pip- sounds like a fun, food filled christmas! i'm glad to hear you are feeling better
> 
> I just ate the good breakfast again, 2 scambled eggs, toast, sausage, hashbrown and now I have 7 christmas cookies at work as my manager's wife made them, they are delicious (can't eat all right now though). yeah, steroids are my friend.
> I've gained about 2 lbs this past week which is good!
> 
> Scan went GREAT! I'm 8+2 and measuring 8+2 (170 bpm) and 8+1 (164 bpm) and am still just in awe and amazed with every good scan.


----------



## filipenko32

What is wrong with my quoting above!! Mrskg what were you saying about baby brain!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and the food you mention omg I could eat that all now!


----------



## filipenko32

It's all quiet on the Western Front!


----------



## hopeful23456

i'm so full i could just roll around like a ball - just ate orange chicken and chicken fried rice - took the bean sprouts or whatever they are out of the rice - even though they are cooked ;)


----------



## heart tree

I'm here! Just had some yogurt with a banana and sliced almonds. Not feeling very nauseous today. Trying not to let it bother me. I know I should take advantage of it. I'm enjoying my day on the couch just watching tv. 

Does anyone else get quick, sharp twinges? They last less than a second but are pretty sharp. I'll get them in the same spot for several hours. Then the next day I'll get them in a different spot. 

I emailed my private clinic and they are working on scheduling a scan for me next week. Once I get confirmation of the day and time I'm going to cancel tomorrow's scan. I just can't deal with the stress of it. Especially because if I went tomorrow, it's with my normal OB who I've never had a good scan with.


----------



## puppycat

Lol just had chicken chow mein. Stuffed too!


----------



## heart tree

Mmmm I could eat some fried rice right now! Too bad I'm confined to the couch today.


----------



## heart tree

Pups do you have a date for your next scan? I know it's not for a while but wondering if you've scheduled it yet.


----------



## puppycat

No when i rang they told me i was too early and to call after Christmas - bloody cheek i think!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i got a few of those a couple of days ago, like little zingers early in the morning in bed, didn't like them ;) they are fine. you will be fine without a scan until next week! i even had a tiny bit of brown when some extra cervical mucous came out this morning when trying to poo - so you may get a little brown on the tp for awhile now.

i still can't tell bowel cramps from other cramps, i think most cramps i have are bowel or gas and i feel so round. 

puppy - yay for chinese food! i couldn't eat it a few weeks ago, now just can't eat spicy food


----------



## heart tree

Grrr Pups that's so annoying! Ok, well you can call and schedule in a few days at least!

Glad to know I'm not alone Hopeful. Zingers is a good way to put it. But the never last and they move around to different spots. 

All day today my house has smelled like Brussel spouts. But we haven't cooked any! There are some raw ones in the fridge. Surely my sense of smell isn't that sensitive. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies! I spent the day until 1 in bed! Then got up went ti chemist got my bands feel bit better now! But still there! I had bit of Chinese how funny!! Really looking forwss to it then didn't really enjoy it!! X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

my FRER is getting darker.. I feel more optimistic this go around!


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1226.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome florida!

glad to hear the bands may be helping davies!

heart- brussel sprout smell is gross, i've roasted them in the oven before, really gross smell


----------



## heart tree

Nice line for 9dpo Florida!

I love Brussel sprouts but not a fan of the smell. 

Christmas Eve we are going to Tim's cousins house. They are making lobster which I don't eat. Oh that smell might have me heaving! I'm going to make a carrot ginger soup. Hopefully the ginger in it will help.


----------



## Neversaynever

This thread moves way to fast for me to keep up with :rofl:

Can't even remember what everyone has been up to apart from talking about food, barfing, scans and POAS addictions :wacko:

:hugs: and stuff to all...I can't always comment because I am on my phone and have to sneak on here withoiut OH knowing :haha:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

funny NSN! I sneak onto BNB too, i'm at work now though. 

heart - i got some groceries at lunch and walked by the meat counter, it smelled horrible! seafood and red meat - yuck


----------



## Round2

Ya, ditto to what Never said! I can never keep up with this thead!

I did notice that Hopeful had another good scan. Congrats, your beanies are doing great!

Welcome Florida, hope have a very long stay here.

Ugghh...MS when will it end? My big problem these days are perfum smells. I got mad at my mom this morning because I thought she was wearing perfume, turns out it was just her deodarent! I swear, I feel worse now than I did a month ago. 

Oh, and I got my doppler yesterday. Picked up the heart beat in about 5 seconds. Such a great invention!! I love it!!


----------



## heart tree

Round I hope to get to the stage where I can use a doppler. I'll definitely be investing in one if I get that far! Do you use it vaginally?

I thought the MS was supposed to wane when you got to 12 weeks! No fair!

This thread does move fast. Just a lot of neurotic PAL ladies hanging around with lots of crazy thought running through our brains!


----------



## heart tree

The IT guy at work just emailed me to tell me that someone hacked into my email account and sent this message to everyone at work! Too funny. It couldn't be further from the truth!

I was at a party, got drunk, couldn't drive the car, somebody gave me a lift on my car, and crossed on the red light!
I've just got the pictures, maybe you know him???

LINK "Here is the photo"

I need to find him urgently!

Thank you
Amanda


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant line for 9dpo Florida!! Yipee!!


----------



## filipenko32

Davies have you tried fizzy water? I've heard that's really helpful x x


----------



## croydongirl

I am noticing perfume smells are turning my tummy too. My hubby started using a new deodorant and I can't stand to be around him when its newly applied. 

I felt rude at a party last weekend when I moved away from my friends husband because he was smelling so strong of aftershave.

I think it's normal but it can be hard to be around a lot of people when you cant escape the smell!!


----------



## daviess3

Fili no haven't but I will thanks babe!! 
Croydon I'm in a mess!! Just feel hungover!! X


----------



## filipenko32

I have had precisely 2 sharp twinges! So long as I don't get prolonged af cramps not linked to cramping I am happy!!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - that's hilarious! wonder if anyone will believe that bogus email?


----------



## filipenko32

Omg heart! Is that your alter ego Lol!


----------



## puppycat

Just had a lush soak in the bath - sitting here in a towel, one step at a time eh. lol

The good news is I have found an AWESOME cure for MS - the bad news is it's Coca Cola!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Pups that is good news/bad news LOL! I might have to try it. 

Today I'm just starving. No nausea. Maybe my body is trying to get mento eat as much as possible today. 

Yup Fili, definitely my alter ego!

Just got my scan day confirmed. Next Tuesday. I'm glad it's in the beginning of the week. I'm going to cancel tomorrows.


----------



## daviess3

Good for you heart, puppy my sisters friend drank coke! She had girls! X


----------



## puppycat

With Laura it was milk, boy did I drink milk with her!! I have Lactofree too so it was a very expensive few months!


----------



## daviess3

I love milk an I have been able to stomach that but I wondered if that's y I felt so rough today! X


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Round I hope to get to the stage where I can use a doppler. I'll definitely be investing in one if I get that far! Do you use it vaginally?

VAGINALLY??? Really, people do that? I think I'll just stick to the old fashion way for now..... I'm trying to limit the number of visitors near my cervix these days!!


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:

If anyone wants to see a bloat shot it's in my journal :)


----------



## croydongirl

I have been drinking a lot of milk too, its just been something that sounded good. I wonder of its the calcium?

I switch from being nauseous to being starving. Its so strange to feel so completely out of control of my body. 

I have to make dessert for Christmas day. Usually I make a lot of the dishes, and my mother and sister in laws help too. This year, my sister in law is ont eh verge of breaking up with her fiance so she isn't feeling up to much, and I was really hoping mother in law wouldn't expect me to do even more. Luckily, she is newly retired and quite excited to prepare most of the meal! I feel like I couldn't say no when all she asked me to bring was a dessert. But now I am trying to think of something simple that hubby could make if I am not up to it!
I also forgot its my year to make te chowder fro Christmas eve...I think hubs can manage that one. I am pretty sure cooking fish is not going to be an option for me any time soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Drinking lovely hot decaf tea is so comforting and makes me feel tons better each time!


----------



## heart tree

Round2 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Round I hope to get to the stage where I can use a doppler. I'll definitely be investing in one if I get that far! Do you use it vaginally?
> 
> VAGINALLY??? Really, people do that? I think I'll just stick to the old fashion way for now..... I'm trying to limit the number of visitors near my cervix these days!!Click to expand...

I've never seen a doppler. I assumed it was vaginal for some reason. I guess I'm so used to having things shoved up mine every week for a scan that I imagined that's how you always have to check. Lots to learn.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, the simplest dessert I know is a chocolate cream pie. You buy a pre-made graham cracker crust, make some chocolate pudding, put it in the pie crust and top with whipped cream. Not the most gourmet, but very easy!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted lately been super nauseous and just come home and go to sleep. Glad to see everyone is doing good. Super nervous for my scan tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

Good luck tomorrow Jax. I know how nerve wracking it is. Nausea is a good sign though!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck tomorrow jax x x x


----------



## croydongirl

Jax what time is your scan? I hope it goes well and you get to see your little bean!

Heart - I found a really simple recipe for a chocolate trifle. I am gluten free so I have to be a bit careful. But I am using GF brownies, GF chocolate pudding and cool whip. Sounds like a really similar idea to that pie. I think it will do!


----------



## heart tree

Perfect Croy! That sounds delicious.


----------



## croydongirl

The reason I love you ladies so much is that I can come on here JUST to say that I am feeling awful and you will all understand. It comes on all of a sudden tonight and I feel so sick to my stomach and so, so tired even after an hour nap this afternoon.
Knowing that you all understand somehow just makes me feel better!

So I am laying on my couch, sipping water and hoping I can sleep tonight and wake up feeling better. And hoping all of you are are feeling sicky can feel better tomorrow too. I am trying to stay positive and hope that all this means our little raspberry is doing well.


----------



## heart tree

Croy is it nausea? It's so hard to feel that way. I've had a reprieve today but I have a cold so also feel awful. Stuffy, sneezing, coughing and achy. But I was able to eat today at least. I'm not sure which feels worse!

I hope you get a little break tomorrow.


----------



## croydongirl

yes, just pregnancy nausea I think. I hope that's all it is. I seems to get a little teeny reprieve right after I eat something which makes me think its not a bug but I think i just have to face the fact that I feel my worst in the evenings when I am getting tired. I hope I can try to get my 'to do' lists done during the day so i can sit and be miserable at night!!

I think having my hubby laying around the house doesn't make me feel great either. It's always easy to take on the sluggishness of others! I am hoping he feels better tomorrow too, I need him to wrap presents! I can't seem to do anything that involves me leaning over without feeling really nauseous. I guess i could wrap them on the kitchen counter or something and stand up but i would prefer him to just do it. After all,the only ones i have left to wrap are for his family...and for him. I guess I will have to wrap those few but the others I am ok with him having to do.


----------



## heart tree

Let him do it. You're doing a lot of work with your body. My husband is doing everything I ask him to do right now. I'm taking advantage of it while I can!


----------



## croydongirl

We have good guys, don't we!
I cannot imagine doing this without him.

He is being so sweet, he certainly takes better care of me than I take of him when he is sick!

However, we are running out of groceries quicker than I could have guessed so I need to make sure stock up so that he doesn't have to be at the store every day!

I am looking forward to Christmas just so that I am forced to shower, dry and fix my hair, wear make up and get dressed all on the same day - its been a while since that happened!! ha ha


----------



## puppycat

I'm having a sore boob day today, blimey i didnt know breathing could be so painful! Geesh


----------



## petitpas

Croydon, mine is worse in the evenings, too :hugs:
It sucks but Wow will you appreciate the odd days you get off :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Pleased ur mans looking after you croy an heart! Mine is to he's done housework cooking he has been good! 
Anyway I been awake since 530 feeling very very nauseas! Awful! So I called a doctors an they have prescribed me stemicell or something like that! I need to collect this aft!! Has anyone ever had it? X


----------



## Mrskg

Hey ladies just stopping by quickly x 

Just remembered lucozade really helps me with ms helps lift the blood sugar xx

I'm running round getting everything organised then Im off to be birthing partner to my friend she is getting the gel as I type then being sent home till things progress so I've 37 till 12 Xmas eve when I'll need to be homes praying baby makes an appearance before then!

Hope everyone is well today xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hey lovelies :) you all ok?

xx


----------



## Aunie

I go for my nuchal translucency screening today, i'm so anxious! They'll be able to see if the baby has any major chromosome abnormality's but I don't get the results for a week. I'm gonna be going crazy next week! At least I'll be able to see it today so excited!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck aunie, xxx
Tracie I'm ill!! Nausea, dizzy tired! Feel like I need the loo did go this morning! All norm! But feel like I need to go again! 
Doctors have a prescription for me but I couldn't possible drive! I just about walk to the bathroom!! I have managed to eat a banana! An a plain pack of crisps!! I need a bit of time out for few hours feel like I have the worsed hangover! Im in bed curtains shut new pjs on!! 
How's that gorgeous girly of urs? Did you suffer tracie? 
Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck auntie! X x 
Hi tracie :wave: 
My sickness has kicked in badly today and my hunger has gone, I can't believe it! I hope this is a good sign :wacko: I tried to eat two sausages on toast earlier which I really wanted and sorry tmi but projectile vommed. Hmmm... Definitely prefer the hunger and am confused as to why the steroids are not masking the sickness anymore. Hope it isn't a sickness bug.... Anyone feeling a bit dizzy with the sickness? Croy you're on the Roids and suffering too tho aren't you? :hugs:
Puppy my boobs just ache now and twinge (not touching them). What's your bb pain like? 
Did an ic test this morning, I know, I know, :ignore: but I was ecstatic as there was hardly any control line and almost 'black' test line!! :yipee:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

fili, I can't wait until my tests get like that! I tested again today with the FRER and the line is deff darker than a couple days ago.. I'm all out of FRER's now, only have cheapies and 2 digis

Everyone seems so sick w MS :hugs: ladies


----------



## filipenko32

FloridaGirl21 said:


> fili, I can't wait until my tests get like that! I tested again today with the FRER and the line is deff darker than a couple days ago.. I'm all out of FRER's now, only have cheapies and 2 digis
> 
> Everyone seems so sick w MS :hugs: ladies

That is wonderful news Florida it's a great sign they're getting darker. I only tested twice with frer I mainly used my ic's to see progression, it was quite good fun but I drove everyone mad on here asking if they were dark enough tho!! Lol. id love to see your tests if you can be bothered post them. I really hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## puppycat

Hey fili, i've decided it's heartburn because it's like i'm being stabbed in the chest every time i breathe. Really hurts :(


----------



## filipenko32

Aww puppy :hugs: that is not nice. In had terrible heartburn and indigestion last night it made me :cry: in pain with all the trapped wind too. It could well be the steroids and the indigestion tablets wearing off tho. Hope it gets better for you soon x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

The first tests are so hard to see cause they were super faint. But they are in order & labeled. Sorry for some of the being bright yellow! :blush: My pee recently has turned so yellow :shrug: The bottom test is about 48 hours after the top test


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1233.jpg

First & most recent test

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1230.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Yay!!!! That is perfect progression!!! I am in awe of your tests Florida!! Those are fandabbydosy lines for 9 and 10 dpo! You're def gonna get the slurped up control line effect. It's just a matter of time! :yipee: grow floridian bean-y grow! X x :baby:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

filipenko32 said:


> Yay!!!! That is perfect progression!!! I am in awe of your tests Florida!! Those are fandabbydosy lines for 9 and 10 dpo! You're def gonna get the slurped up control line effect. It's just a matter of time! :yipee: *grow floridian bean-y grow!* X x :baby:

:rofl: OMG, I can't stop laughing :haha: I can't wait to get the 'slurped up control line effect'!! I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone's heartrate beat faster like palpitations when they're feeling sick?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i had horrendus ms! had 2 tell ppl at work i was preg long before i wanted to because i was throwing up soooo much! nothing helped, and it was all day lol. 

Little miss is good, little diva but we love her so much. shes the apple of her daddys eye, so great to see them together. Im still recovering. stiches are soooo sore, makes it hard to do anything.


----------



## hopeful23456

good luck with NT scan aunie! can't they tell you some things right away, like the measurements of the fold? i've been researching and it sucks because sometimes there are false positive results too. i had never heard of this scan before they asked if i wanted one. mine is Jan 16.
there's a girl on another forum very upset as one of the measurements isn't great, but chances are it could be wrong, so that is freaky.

puppy - are you sick too? did you have NT scan with your LO?

fili and davies - sorry you are feeling sick! i'm still eating like normal but SO tired. davies - is dh around to get your ms pills?

tracie - those stitches sound painful, i wonder how that compares to c section stitches?

florida- very nice lines! that's great progression. when are you going to beta? my clinic didn't "let" me beta until 13 dpo. i tried at 10 dpo ;)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'll be 14DPO for my first Beta & 16DPO for the 2nd. They would have allow it sooner, but she wanted me get the 2nd Beta 48 hours later & it wasn't possible with the weekend coming & everywhere is closed Monday.. So I've gotta wait til Tuesday :(


----------



## hopeful23456

oh yeah - my entire cycle revolved around weekends, every time- iuis, appts, etc, so my beta was on a monday too


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i think mine feel so bad because u have 2 wear pads for a period of time and they rub on them. and there tight so cant sit properly!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww tracie you must be sooooo over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oh i am.. shes a little star, Loves CSI watches it while were changing her. lol


----------



## filipenko32

Haha csi!


----------



## daviess3

Ahh tracie to cute I don't envy ur stitches though?! That makes me cross my legs lol!! Hopeful I have bad sickness hubby has been
An got my tablets I have taken first one!! Still feel sick at mo!! Can take 3 a day!! It's wierd coz I'm hungry but can't eat anything the thought of food turns my stomach! X
Lovely line Florida x
I wish I had an appetite! I'm vile to b around coz I'm hungry sick an defo very dizzy headachy!! Moody!! Lol 
Everyone keeps leaving me! X


----------



## filipenko32

No one wants to be around a sickie Davies lol! Mine has eased off drastically now! Straaaange... my appetite has definitely gone though. No :munch: for me. Hope the tablets work for you though, it really can't be nice joking aside x x x


----------



## heart tree

Morning. I was hoping Jax would have updated. Hope everything went well today with her scan. Davies I can't believe how sick you are! I hope the pills work quickly. 

I'm sick with a wretched cold. I called in sick again today. My nausea disappeared yesterday and so did my sore boobs. Was hoping it would all come back today but it hasn't. I know symptoms come and go but I prefer it when they are here. Brown spotting seems to have stopped though. Hope it stays away for good. I'm having some round ligament pain. I sneezed last night and thought I pulled a muscle in my abdomen. Oh it hurt so bad!

Florida love the line progression. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Neversaynever

Aunie and Jax...hope the scans went ok?

Florida...fab progression!

Tracie...sounds painful but all worth it :cloud9:

Davies...yay for :sick:

Fili...how on earth do you keep up with everything!?

Heart...they come and go...they'll be back before you know it :hugs: sorry you have a crappy cold to contend with too :hugs:

JW...you ok?

Hopeful..you finished work yet?

Round...all go with you?

:hi: to everyone I've missed :dohh:

Got my second beta numbers back..from 1043 to 2101 and first scan on the 11th of January. Hope I get that far :wacko:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Tracie put witch hazel on your pad, helps a million. Trust me!

I had a 12 week scan with Laura but didn't have to wait for any results :shrug:

Still have the pain. I'm now wondering if it's even heartburn or maybe the joints in my ribs as i've had problems there before.


----------



## filipenko32

Great numbers nsn! Really hope this is it for you! 

In answer to your question I'm on steroids!!!


----------



## heart tree

Aunie good luck on your scan. I hope you get some answers today. 

Andrea those are awesome numbers! I'll update the front page with your scan date. Yipee!

Puppy what a strange pain. Doesn't sound like heartburn to me. Are you going to try and get it checked out?

Where's Embo? Haven't seen her in a while. 

Well I have my excuse for not drinking tomorrow. Even if I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't want to drink with this gross cold.


----------



## filipenko32

I can't face cooking tonight. I can't face handling the raw lamb :sick: but hubby will mess it all up. 

Embo will be..... Cooking!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Puppy...have no idea what that is...could you go get checked out?

Heart..don't think you should be out too long if you're ill :nope: 

Fili....:rofl:

I think Em might be struggling with sickness or it could be because it's around her bad news point in pregnancy :shrug: I could be wrong though

I also feel quite secure there's only one in there as I've seen loads of numbers the same as me with singletons...that's ok too!

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Has anyone got a metal taste in their mouth too? Drinking water exacerbates it too but water is all I can drink ATM. 

Puppy that sounds painful :hugs: 
Heart, hope you feel better soon, colds are so miserable x x x


----------



## puppycat

Well it's a bit of a pain to be checked tbh. We're a fair trek from A&E and obviously have Laura to think about. I doubt i'd be seen overly quickly tonight and the Dr probably won't be open now until next week.


----------



## croydongirl

that metal taste is a heartburn symptom or something. I have it on and off too and I heard it was very common in pregnancy.

I was feeling rough last night, but then I couldn't fall asleep so I slept late. Having lots of cramping and stretching uncomfortable pains last night. Nothing severe but I still worry.

This morning I woke up and went number 2 which may have been some of the reason for the discomfort last night! Now I am still having a few twinges and my nausea is back really mildly. Hoping its just that I slept in and haven't had anything to eat yet. Eating oatmeal as I type and hoping it makes the sicky feeling go away.

It is so funny that I was feeling so confident after our scan on Tuesday and now I am doubting and worrying again. I want to tell our families but I also don't want them to be sad if we tell them and then next week the scan tells us bad news.


----------



## heart tree

Fili I couldn't cook lamb if you paid me, but I don't eat meat. I've heard lots of women talk about that metallic taste in early pregnancy. I've never had it but apparently it's pretty common. 

Andrea I think you have a singleton too. Our numbers were comparable and I only have one. Thanks for the update on Em. 

Croy, you spoke my mind. I usually have one day of feeling secure and that's always the day of a good scan. The day after I start losing confidence again and the worry sets in. One of the reasons I don't want to tell Tim's family tomorrow is because I'm scared for a bad scan on Tuesday. I hate that missed mcs exist. I wish we at least had the luxury of knowing that we lost our babes. It's so cruel that we can't even be given that kindness to absolutely know. It just makes us walk around worried all the time.


----------



## heart tree

Croy when's your next scan? Fili do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats NSN, great betas!

heart - i have felt that when sneezing too, it's scary. now i just feel big, round and full and don't get that when sneezing anymore as long as i'm not laying down. my boobs don't hurt much today either ;) CONGRATS ON 8 WKS!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah! 8 weeks, congratulations heart! Croy and heart, do you think we will even relax after our 12 weeks scan? 

Dr s wants me to have a scan between 6 and 7 weeks. I'm going to wait till 12 and happily think everything is ok though! .......ONLY JOKING! I haven't booked one yet :ignore:


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful that sneezing pain happened when I was lying down flat on my back. Ow ow ow. Now I'm trying to curl up before sneezing. This cold is doing a number to my uterus with all the coughing and sneezing. 

Fili you are a braver woman than me. I don't think I could wait until 12 weeks. But after my ectopic, I don't have a choice. 

Thanks for the congrats. We're a raspberry today!


----------



## croydongirl

My next scan is Thursday. I cannot wait! Looking forward to the Christmas holidays for some distraction!
I have to get them every week for a couple more weeks and then once I, God willing, change to work with my regular OBGYN I will have to wait and just have regular scans. 

I am really hoping that after 12 weeks I can relax a little...it is getting a little easier each week, but then I will have a day with lots of weird twinges or backache or pains and I am convinced something is wrong. Usually after a good nights sleep if I wake up nauseous I feel better! ha ha

I am having weird pains today, but did wake with nausea so who knows. Boobs are not sore at all today but I am having to trust that symptoms do come and go.

So sorry some of you ladies are still feeling so sick, hoping for relief for you soon.


----------



## heart tree

Croy I updated the front page with your scan. It's going to be a busy scan week next week!


----------



## Embo78

Hey all. Sorry I'm a bit quiet. I'm in my critical week. All my angels die between week 7 and 8. I'm completely petrified so I've been ........ You guessed it......... Cooking :rofl: it's just such a stress reliever. ESP when my daughter helps me! My middle child who's 14 finds it very difficult opening up but when we cook together we have a good gossip!!


----------



## puppycat

Em :hugs:

Just had hot baguettes dipped in olive oil and balsamic vinegar omm nom nom.


----------



## croydongirl

emby - so good to hear from you. Hoping that the holidays can provide more fun distractions and get you over this sad time hump. Glad you could have a good time with your daughter! Cooking used to be my big stress reliever, but its not really an option at the moment. Hopefully soon enough I can be back in baking mode!!! Until then, I hope you can cook enough for all of us as we all keep baking our own special little beans!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pups and croy :hugs:

Croy, although I love cooking I have to have regular sit downs cos I want to :sick: when I get too hot!!


----------



## puppycat

Shame it's Christmas - you could Royal Mail me some baking! lol


----------



## heart tree

Good to hear from you Em. Totally understandable why you've been quiet. We all deal with this in different ways. Glad you found a good distraction. I hope you had some good gossip with your daughter.


----------



## daviess3

Girls tablets working woohoo I eaten an apple cheese pineapple 2 choc biscuits an bit of cauliflower cheese!! 
Think I'm going to do tesco in an hour!! Last few bits then done! X


----------



## petitpas

Fili, you need to get that scan booked! I had to postpone my scan earlier this week and Mr S was already booked out until mid-January! I'm not surprised at how popular he is but it does make planning scans weeks in advance difficult when all you want to do is survive one day at a time...

AFM, I'm lying propped up in the dark wearing my sick bands and thinking of hypnotising the cat into stealing some of Davies' pills as I feel sick as a dog. I'm trying to breath through the worst of it but fear I sound a little like a steam boat... :wacko: I've also got restless legs or something that are really disturbing my relaxation attempts! On the plus side, I visibly have a belly :D

Embo, I completely locked myself away from the world during my critical week so I understand a little how anxious you are right now. Sending you lots of :hug: and baby growing :dust:

J, thinking of you today :hugs:

Heart, happy 8 weeks!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi em! Your week is going to be just fine! Glad you have some distractions too.

Davies- happy to hear the pills are working! Eat eat eat

Pip- wish you had some of those pills...


----------



## filipenko32

I fell asleep at 7pm and just woke up at 10.30pm! Oh dear, I wasnt even sleep deprived! Croy, I think everything is going to be perfect, everyone's symptoms are coming and going. For example, my sickness has gone now! I am still a bit worried about lack of cramps! We can't win can we? 
Em, glad you're finding comfort in gossiping with your daughter and cooking. You're going to be just fine this time round, remember our our slurped up control lines!! It's hard though isn't it. :hugs:
Thanks pip, me and dh were talking about the scan earlier after I posted on here. I think I'm going to get one in with the Epu first after Xmas. Then if they say all is good, we will book in with dr s just for him to check up with us. We don't see the point of paying £250 for the priviledge of being told it's a doomed pregnancy. I'll know at any scan I have anyway. If I'm behind dates I'm done for. I'm sure if I beg for a scan I'll be referred with my history. How's your sickness now?
How's everyone else this evening? Can't believe it's Xmas eve alread tomorrow! X x


----------



## petitpas

Ah, I'm glad you have a plan, fili :thumbup: I was worried you'd be super patient to wait until after Christmas and then be disappointed to have to wait longer.
If your EPU is anything like mine, I should think they would be able to slot you in with just a few days notice.

Hopeful, I like the sound of your rounded belly! :D


----------



## puppycat

I've come up to bed so DH can wrap my Christmas pressies lol.
Chest still hurting but it's bearable now at least. Going to call drs in the morning and see if anyone's there to double check my chest pain is nothing serious.

Re symptoms i've not been sick today either, still got a stuffy nose and the general run down tired feeling but a million times better than i felt at the beginning of this week.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: puppy


----------



## daviess3

My critical week is next week 8+4 to b precise!! Petit u can get some they aren't instant but do help!! Apparently vitamin b6 is good for nausea an there's a lot in yoghurt? I hope you feel better hun! Xx


----------



## heart tree

I take a B6 every day and eat a lot of yogurt. I wonder if that's been helping. Berry interesting. Glad you feel better Davies. You too Pup. Pip, your turn to feel better. Do we get to see a bump pic?


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, seems like we are all sharing one set of symptoms and they are getting passed around!
My sickness has been fairly non existent today but after a quick pop to the shop to get the last few groceries I am cramping like mad. Hope its nothing to worry about. I am trying to stay calm, but its scary! They are not getting particularly bad and honestly I think its gas, but it still freaks me out.

Eating some sour patch kids and they are wonderful! Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey everyone cant stop in and not say hi. But I don't have a lot of time or energy to post. Had an very rough day after the loss of my grandma, and now just dealiing with a host of health issues. Babies are fine. Sending hugs and love to all of you


----------



## Aunie

hopeful- The tech said it looks like a healthy baby to her. She said if anything was wrong we'd hear from a doctor the same day, it's now 6:45pm so i don't think anyone's calling. I'm so excited, the scan was so cool and they gave us a dvd of the whole thing and several pics. I think i'll still be a little rocky until they call next week with the actual results.


----------



## hopeful23456

That's awesome aunie! A DVD would be so cool. Could you imagine seeing yourself at that age? I don't even have many baby pics of me. 

9b- sorry you are feeling bad, huge hugs to you! A loss takes so much time to feel better after and is so hard during the holidays.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news auntie! 
croy they will be harmless cramps, I really believe you're out of the woods now, they're most likely bowel cramps, they feel just like af cramps until you realise. 
Grrrrr can't sleep again and feeling very :sick: when it had completely left me two hours ago. When did your sickness start croy and hopeful, fellow steroid junkies! X


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: 9b


----------



## croydongirl

My sickness started about 5 weeks and got pretty bad for a week and a half, but it seems to have got less now. I still get a wave or two during the day but nothing really terrible - I feel bad even mentioning it when I read about what some other lovely ladies are going through. 
Heading out to dinner at a friends house tonight, hoping I feel ok. So far the evening have been the worst time of day for me but I feel like a hermit I haven't been out of the house at night for weeks!

9- I am so sorry for your loss, its especially hard at this time of year. Thinking of you as you grieve.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Fili- I don't get puking sick but do feel very tired and a little dizzy most of the time. I lay around when I can


----------



## heart tree

Aunie that's fab news! I'm sure it's all going fine. But it will be good to get assurance next week. Keep us posted. 

9 so sorry about your loss. Take good care of yourself right now. Get lots of hugs. 

I feel like utter poo. I'm achy, stuffy, have a massive headache and can't stop sneezing. The nausea has returned. Not sure if it is pregnancy related or from swallowing so much mucus. Gross. I'm not sure how I'm going to get through tomorrow. It's the 3 year anniversary of losing my first baby. I was 10+1. And I'm sick. Tim told me he didn't care if I wanted to stay home tomorrow. We'll see how I feel. Even if I go to his cousin's house, I will probably leave early. The only good thing about this cold is that I won't be able to smell the lobster they're cooking!

Hope everyone is feeling better than me today.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies, scan went great saw our little peanut and its little heart was beating at 122 bpm which they said was perfect. My next scan is on Jan 9th. My computer broke so I can't post a picture :(


----------



## filipenko32

Great news jax!! X x 

Aww heart that's tough and I'm so sorry it's the anniversary of your baby too :hugs: :hugs:
I really really think you should do everything you can to look after yourself and put yourself first and if that means cosy-ing up in bed Xmas day then so be it! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Happy Christmas Eve everyone! :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas12: :xmas14: :xmas16: :xmas17:


----------



## filipenko32

Now this is weird! I woke up feeling very very :sick: I have to take all the pills around when I wake up so I'm keeping pretty much to the same time everyday. The thought of putting anything in my mouth was awful :sick: and I have to eat something at least before taking all these tablets. So I gagged on a tiny bit of banana and then continued to gag as I swallowed the tablets, felt truly awful. 
Then an hour and a half later I start to feel hungry, no sickness at all. Then my hunger escalates into wild hunting style behaviour in the kitchen! So I ate in no particular order: some prawn cocktail flavoured pringle crisps which tasted amazing, some dried banana disks coated with yoghurt, a bacon sandwich with brown and red sauce on that was yummy and a huge class of milk! And a tiny bit of rocky road chocolate piece. A lovely cup of hot decaf tea later and I'm feeling amazing! What is going on!


----------



## ttclou25

Happy Xmas eve, hope eveyone has all their presents wrapped up ready. 

Baby has a habit of waking me up early, he has a kicking fit, like he's trying to get me up. I'm def starting to get tired like 1st trimester again. 

Jax and Aun, fan news on your scans ladies 

Fili lol at your eating habits but mmmm bacon sarnie 

Hello eveyone else hope everything is going well xxxxx


----------



## justwaiting

Merry Christmas eve everyone. have a fantastic day tomorrow.

My nausea comes and goes two earlier this week was feeling rotten and now only every now and then, just back to being tired, had a headache yesterday and found out if i get up to fast it really hurts like an over stretched muscle. Hoping not to get the nausea back tomorrow as xmas lunch is my fave. can I have cold ham, it's been cooked twice?


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations on all the good scans!

Thanks for the advice, Davies. I've got some Greek yoghurt in the fridge and will try eating some regularly. I've been feeling quite well over the past couple of weeks, I just think the strain of hosting family is putting a bit more pressure on my body and therefore I feel sick again :shrug:

Heart, I am so sorry you are feeling sick over Christmas! :hugs:
I hope you wake up feeling a little more tolerable today but with enough snivels to give you that drinking excuse.

Fili, your ravenous hunger story made me laugh as I often have the same. Still now off the steroids! Yesterday I shouted at people who were getting between me and the pasta I was cooking :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha pip. Is it something like this :sick: :growlmad: :munch: :sick: :pizza: :growlmad: :sick: :pizza: :happydance: :sick:??


----------



## daviess3

Petit hope the sickness goes it's wierd what these tablets do I took one at 645 then just had shower did my normal gagging routine brushing my teeth!! Feel dizzy bit floaty still bit sicky! Think u need few in ur system to work properly!! I'm off to collect the turkey from the butchers!! Yuk! Didn't think that through lol!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Just finished off the rest of the pringles and it's not even 10 am and now I feel :sick: again. I had to eat them, I'm turning into a monster!!


----------



## petitpas

I'm going to eat left-over Indian take-away for breakfast :D I was too ill last night to eat more than one spoonful.


----------



## filipenko32

That sounds surprisingly good to me ATM pip! Enjoy! :munch: :happydance: :sick: :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Quiet on here today happy Xmas eve!' I still had bit of nausea but tablets help kerb it ! Am hungry today an just started having cramping not had it in few days feels wierd!! Don't like it!! I no it's normal just funny when u not had it! X


----------



## croydongirl

My cramping was bad yesterday - so fr today I just have backache. Same as you it cold be totally normal but it still freaks me out. Hoping it eases today.

Just - I don't think we are supposed to eat any cold meats. I think its supposed to be heated through until steaming before we eat it...I am sure its just a precaution but I think that is the official rule.

Happy Christmas Eve to one and all!


----------



## heart tree

Jax great news on your scan! Do you know what the baby is measuring?

You all are so funny with all your food! I'm so ambivalent about food these days. My nausea still isn't back but food doesn't really appeal. 

Having a hard day today. Had a big cry with Tim. Today is the 3 year anniversary of losing my first. I had no idea the horrible journey I was just starting that day. I just feel really sad about all of my losses. And I'm terrified that my baby isn't alive in my uterus right now. My symptoms are gone and I haven't felt any uterine cramping. I'm so paranoid. Some of the brown spotting came back today too. That doesn't help. Just a tough time of year.


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh heart you made me cry. Huge hugs to you! It's ok, you are measuring right in track! The cramping isn't as bad now for me, barely there if at all. I just feel full down there.
My boobs don't hurt bad. I get some brown twinged CM too and I hate seeing it but know its ok. Our scans were good. 

I really feel full now after eating ham, mashed potatoes, gravy, carrots, lefse. My parents are here from 3 hrs away. My mom thought we were going to eat the big meal tonight, I couldn't wait that long! Leftovers tonight. 

Jw- I wouldn't eat cold ham, I'd heat it up in microwave to steaming. 

Lou- i can't imagine feeling kicking! How early do you get up? I get woken up between 4 and 5 to pee, eat triscuits and drink water. 

Fili- lol on that little schematic of angry eating sick etc. so true.

hi pip! Funny about the pasta, I would have growled. 

Davies- glad the pills are still working!

Jax - congrats on a good scan. 

Croy- glad to hear the cramps got better! 

Merry christmas to everyone! I am going to rest.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful I needed that. :hugs: Have a nice rest. Enjoy the rest of your day. xoxo


----------



## daviess3

Oh heart thinking of ur angel sweetie an u xxx but this lil bean is all snuggly in there! I haven't had cramps for ages till an hour ago lasted 5mins an went!! So don't stress Hun!! I no we all panic but u saw ur baby an hb few days ago chill out enjoy festivities an let ur angel babies look after the baby that is snuggly in ur uterus!!!! 
An no appetite is a symptom Hun!!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful sounds like u can eat for 3!! Lol good job!! 
I have no appetite at all!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Merry Christmas ladies :xmas12:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Davies. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you heart xxxx

Christmas miracle do happen I've just been part of one! I was birthing partner to my friend was just the most amazing experience ever I even got to cut the cord x so different being on the other side of the bed lol xxx (girl 9lb3oz)

While I was there I visited epu and managed to book an early scan for 20th of jan x been a wonderful day I'm still buzzing x

Wishing everyone a very merry Christmas x

Sorry not had time to catch up on last few pages xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Wow Mrskg that's an amazing experience. Glad you got a scan booked too. I'll put your date on the front page. 

Hi Embo. Hope you are surviving cooking for all those people!


----------



## Embo78

I'm already so tired!! Today I've made the soup and bread rolls. Cooked the ham (my mil panicked and asked me to do it) prepared the parsnips and pigs in blankets. Peeled and chopped the carrots and made the stock from the turkey giblets :sick:


----------



## Embo78

Oh and made a buffet for this evening!!


----------



## daviess3

U ladies put me to shame I sat on my fat arse!! Whilst I paid my step daughter to clean!! My husband brought me a gorgeous antique bed I wanted it's very French boudouir! (can't spell!) I came home an it's in my bedroom! So exciting! We haven't decorated our bedroom since we moved here so it may give us a leg up! 
Well I have just eaten half a tube of sour cream pringles!! Taking advantage of a hungry moment!! Merry Xmas ladies xxx

Thank you all for your endless support in what could possibly b the hardest time! Thankyou for letting me support u all to as it makes me feel strong wishing you all merry Xmas an our lil beans stay lovely an snuggled in our tummys!! Xx


----------



## petitpas

Heart, sending floaty kisses to your little angels today :kiss:

Davies, surely, the other half of the Pringles tube feels lonely and is asking to be eaten, too!

Embo, I know all the US ladies are warned off it but in the UK it is considered fine to eat cold meats. Unless by ham you meant something like a joint?

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

Merry Christmas to all my wonderful friends on here! Lots of love to you all x x x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I felt like you the night before last at 1 in the morning when I burst into tears in bed for the same reason. It's a grieving process, it's going to take time and the 1st tri is so so hard because of what we've been through. Will think of you today x x x sending you lots of online hugs x x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...hugs lady...it's such a tough journey and you are still on it :hugs: be kind to yourself 

Just wanted to wish you all a merry Christmas and hope you all have a fab day :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Round2

Merry Christmas Ladies and Beans! Haven't caught up but wanted to wish everyone happy holidays and a very pregnant new year!!


----------



## daviess3

Merry Xmas love to all xxx


----------



## heart tree

Merry Christmas lovely ladies. Davies Congrats on 8 weeks!

Am going to have a full day of snuggles with my man watching movies and making a big brunch for the two of us. Hope you all get a lot of snuggles and love today.


----------



## hopeful23456

Merry Christmas girls! 

Congrats on 8 wks Davies!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Merry Christmas ladies!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Firstly apologies that I haven't been on :( I've been in hospital.

This is long!

As you know, on Friday I had bad pain which I thought was heartburn but no amount of indigestion remedy made it go away so it stayed with me all day at varying pain levels. When I went to bed it was a dull ache and so I thought I'd sleep on it and it'd all be gone the next day. Sadly not.

I woke at 5am on Christmas Eve with the most horrific chest pains. I struggled to the loo and got back into bed trying to breathe through the pain but I thought 'this is ridiculous' so I came downstairs to call NHS Direct and ask their advice. I gave the lady all my details and she got a nurse to call me back (this is how they do things there and it took over 45 mins from first call to finishing the conversation).

She advised me to call my GP out of hours and get someone to examine me ASAP - so on to call them. They had the same process as above so I got a call back from a nurse who asked if I thought I'd need an ambulance and tbh the pain by this point was horrific and I couldn't breathe deeply because of it so I was starting to panic. I agreed and broke down on the phone so she arranged it.

At about 6.30am I had an ambulance come to the house, blue lights going, I opened the front door and literally collapsed in the doorway. The paramedics were lovely and walked me, one on each arm, in to the ambulance and on to the chair.

I was shaking so much they couldn't get an accurate BP measuring, they thought I was cold because it was freezing out and I had my nightie and a dressing gown on but I wasn't. I'm not sure why I was shaking so much really.

They did all the normal checks; ECG, BP, etc, my bpm was at 130 and I was very scared! They examined me for about 15mins and then suggested that I go in to hospital. 

Through all this my husband had slept! I asked one of the paramedics to wake him which they did, then he came down and said he wouldn't come because someone needed to stay with Laura :( he wouldn't come with me :(

Anyway, off we went to hospital. On route I started to get a weird cramp in my hands and then pins and needles. I couldn't move my hands and when I mentioned it to the paramedic he told me I needed to slow my breathing and my bpm was at 150. I couldn't move my hands at all at this point and the paramedic rushed over to undo my seatbelt so I could put my head between my legs and concentrate on breathing.

We got to the hospital and they brought me a wheelchair but I couldn't hold the paramedics hand to get off the ambulance because I couldn't move my fingers at all. They took me into the A&E and booked me in, the nurses there took over then and put me on a bed, put oxygen on me, hooked me up with BP monitors and an ECG, put blankets on me and took blood. It was all very quick.

I was left to breathe and calm down for a while (I have no idea of timescales from here on in!) and everything sort of ticked on around me. I had some breakfast which was shockingly awful, my husband arrived at about 8.30am with Laura and the Dr came to see me to examine me and ask me a huge pile of questions. 

He said that my bloods had come back positive for a blood clot but he did say sometimes pregnancy can make it positive so they weren't 100%. He said my heart looked fine but my bpm was high, possibly relating to the pain. He gave me a brufen for the pain but the pharmacist later scratched it on my notes and changed it for paracetamol because of the baby. He said he wanted to do more bloods at about 5pm and to keep checks on my blood oxygen levels.

I spent most of the day then lying around waiting for Drs and bloods and updates, not a lot happened really. I tried to sleep but it was so noisy with machines bleeping and nurses chattering (I was right by the desk).

They did more bloods and another Dr came round to check me and ask all the same damn questions. She wanted me to have an xray and said they'd protect the baby from the rays but obviously it isn't ideal - she wanted to make sure I didn't have a blood clot in my lungs. This was early evening, about 6ish? I had the xray and they came back normal which was obviously a relief.

There was another Dr on then after this who said something about checking my blood gases which involved a needle being put along the vein in my wrist - let me tell you this hurt like you can't even imagine!!!! She failed on first attempt and I was literally climbing the walls - crying my eyes out with the pain. She asked me if she could try again but I said no. She kept asking and I didn't give in, she tried to say it was the 'decider' in me staying in or not - that didn't change my mind!!!

They said they wanted to do a scan, they didn't say what type, to rule out blood clots etc but the radiographer said he wouldn't do it until Wednesday so they decided to give me Clexane shots and agreed I could go home as long as I promised to come back every day in between to get the shots.

Haha, more needles! I honestly cannot tell you how many holes and bruises I have! The Clexane shots sting like a biatch after they've been given, the first one was done in my arm but today's I asked them to do in my tummy. That one hurt a little less.

I was discharged last night at 9pm.

Wow this is long! Sorry xx


----------



## petitpas

Jeez, Puppy! That's horrific! Sadly, I can relate :( I had clots in my lung and I had a number of arterial blood gases taken from my vein. Two doctors were really good, the third kept stabbing around my ligaments or something and after failing both wrists I was crying, swearing and DH was ready to punch her!

It is the most painful medical test I know and I wouldn't wish it in anybody - so sorry you had to have it. And after such a scary night, too :hugs:

I hope they can figure you out. To be honest, the nasty blood test is safer for the baby than a ct scan, which is the only scan I think they can diagnose a clot in the lungs with (my lung x rays were always clear despite me having hundreds of clots). Maybe something to discuss further with the docs. I'm not even sure they can give you a ct scan if you are pregnant :shrug:

Not the best Christmas in your household :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks hun, that's very helpful. Can I ask what the pain was like when you had the clots? I haven't been given a definitive diagnosis but since I've been having the Clexane the pain has reduced drastically :)

I'm sorry you had it too. That Dr kept digging up and down in my vein. :(


----------



## petitpas

Urgh, it feels like they are poking around your ligaments in little stabbing motions, doesn't it? :sick: Disgusting!

Surprisingly, I wasn't in any pain at all when I went into hospital, I just couldn't breathe properly. That's why nobody took me seriously. NHS Direct told me not to make a fuss and breathe into a paper bag :dohh: My GPs (this went on for a long time) told me I must just be stressed.

I had blue fingernails when I tried to do any housework, I couldn't go get a coffee without stopping to catch my breath on the way to the kitchen and every so often my heart would race for no reason. I do remember once having a stabbing pain on the left side of my chest. I was at work, I couldn't move and it took my breath away. After about a minute I started wondering what to say to my colleague next to me as I thought I might need help but it calmed down.
In the end I had some swelling in my leg and finally my GP took notice. At the hospital they still didn't believe it was my lungs and were very surprised when the ct scan showed otherwise. Then I was finally given loads of oxygen and felt much much better :D

That's why I have to have injections throughout pregnancy and for six weeks after giving birth. Just to make sure I don't have another clot.

I also inject before long flights and for a week after any surgery.
I hope this isn't what you have, btw, but if it is, feel free to ask me any question you have :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Omg puppy, that's awful. What a rubbish couple of days!! I hope you get well soon Hun xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Aw pups...hope you're doing ok now :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Puppy that is a horrific story. Are you still feeling the pain? I'm so glad you got medical attention for this. You most definitely made the right decision! I hope the clexane does the trick. Maybe you'll get an early scan to look for clots in your uterus. I hope you are able to rest now. xoxo


----------



## Mrskg

Merry christmas ladies xxxx

Happy 8wks Davies xxx

Oh puppy hope you are ok x I not sure what scan you have to get but I was supposed to get an MRI on fri I cancelled because of pregnancy but I done research on it an if it's really needed they will do it the thing is they don't really know what the risks are as obviously the can't do trials on pregnant woman x wishing you a very fast recovery xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: x I million puppy, hope you make a full recovery soon x x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy, that is just awful, I saw it in your journal too. Good to know the clexane is helping. I am on lovenox, it fuckin stings! Helps to ice for 5 mins before and 5 min after if you can.

Pip- how high up do you give your injections? I started doing them at and a little above belly button level and didn't bruise. Knock on wood. When I go low I bruise like mad

We had the 5th warmest Xmas on record! Last year we had the 4th snowiest winter on record...I like it warm!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks petispas, that's very helpful.

They did check my legs when they were examining me, the dr explained he was checking for clots. 

I was given the option to inject myself but i couldn't do that. I'm rubbish with needles.

I had trouble breathing today, walked the short distance to my mums and was so tired. Eating is hard too, sounds funny but its so much energy!


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, I do it more on the sides. You should always stay about 1" away from your belly button (you've probably seen that in your instructions leaflet) but can go in all directions right out to your love handles. I mostly avoid the middle just below and above my belly button. Don't know why :shrug: 

It really shouldn't sting too much if you inject the liquid slowly enough. If I feel a sting mid-way through the injection I take a break for a few seconds and then continue. Some spots are a little more ouchy than others and many people have a favourite side (mine happens to be the left). The bruises seem to be a bit hit and miss, depending on whether you come across a blood vessel or not. I find that I am more likely to bleed and bruise if it hurts when the needle goes in so I tend to test the waters a little with the needle. If I feel it scratch I move to a different spot. This is not an officially recommended method, btw!
Generally, I'd just try to slow down further on the liquid going in. If it takes almost a minute but doesn't hurt, so be it.

Heart, you mentioned to me about vitamins and sickness. I stopped taking my vitamins when I was sick and didn't start when I continued to feel nauseous. I started back up last night and felt mostly ok today! So I've been thinking of you :D I'm staying on my vits now!


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, even thinking uses oxygen! So don't be surprised if your memory goes to pot for a while :hugs:

I was wondering about what scan you might have and what heart wrote triggered a thought. I read about a lady who had a blood clot near her uterus . It's much rarer than having one in the leg but is something I believe they can check for with a doppler ultrasound.

I still hope this isn't what you have but if it is you will be joining a whole host of ladies on here also injecting with heparin :hugs:
If it helps, I was a total needlephobe when I was diagnosed :blush: now look at me! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Would you get chest pain from a clot near the uterus? I'm such a newb here!

They said with RPL and being pregnant I'm more liable to clot


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, the problem with a clot (mine was in the leg, who knows, you might have one in your pelvis somewhere) is that if left untreated bits can break off. These bits travel through the blood stream, through the heart and then get stuck in the lungs. I'm sure your doctors told you that but big ones lodging in your lungs can kill you within minutes (don't be afraid - this is rare and you are protected now that you are on heparin!). Little clots block the blood supply to parts of your lungs so that even though you can breathe in enough volume of air the blood isn't there to pick up the oxygen. This is what makes you breathless and can also cause pain. Some people even cough up blood!
The clots in the lungs can also cause a change in blood pressure (in your lungs,not overall). This causes a strain on your heart (thankfully, mostly just temporary!), which is why one of the symptoms can be an increased heart rate and maybe this also contributes to the pain?
I'm no medical professional, I just did a lot of reading up and this is how I understood it.


----------



## Mrskg

Well I was just about to go to bed an noticed mail in front of micro must have came yest when I was otherwise occupied playing midwife lol an typical no one told me! Its my booking app an 12wk scan app so delighted x bookin app 1st feb 12wk scan on 16th feb an my early scan 20th of jan gives me something positive to hold onto! Not sure I'll be able to sleep now lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Oooh that's interesting. Thanks hun.
I was scared to read up too much tbh because Google can be viscious and i need to stay calm lmao.

I don't know what the next plan will be if the scan is clear. Cross that bridge if we get to it i guess :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

In other (good) news by LMP i'd be 7 weeks today - ticker is by ov


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsk- I meant to tell you good job with that birth, it would freak me out. I need to start watching videos or something.

Pip - thanks for reminding me to needle test spots, got a painful one and barely stuck needle in then got a nice one and hardly felt it, and timed it for 1 min of injection.


----------



## daviess3

Hi hopeful how u? Wow puppy u poorly lady!! Ah I cried when you said you were on Your own must if been v scary!! I don't really understand what's wrong though? A clot but they don't no where is that right? What do they do for it? You poorly lady did u actually have a Xmas day? 
Mrs k yay for appointments!! 
Afm took tablets yest an managed to eat! Certain food doesn't taste right though do you ladies have that? My mum brought me massive box of milk tray chocolates! None tasted right but they did to everyone else?! X


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 7wks puppy xxx

Hopeful it was the best experience ever! Still bring tears to my eyes when I think about it x going out today to buy some pink things for her as she's none an nearly all her White stuff too small totally excited lol x feeling much better than I thought as I'd have been due news yrs eve but since I have a new baby baking it makes it so much easier to deal with xx

Happy boxing day everyone xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Davies, haven't had a definitive diagnosis. Having a scan on Wednesday and then we'll know more :) x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies hope you all had a nice relaxing xmas :)

me and my OH just put on our all in ones and slouches all day with little miss... it was lovely. Shes abit sniffly tho :( poor little lady. cant believe shes a week old today scary to think this time last week i was just being told i was indeed in established labour!!


----------



## petitpas

Aw Tracie, you're doing so well! :hugs:

Puppy, I don't know. If all is clear maybe they check your heart is ok? If not put it down to anxiety or maybe treat you with heparin just in case? There are pretty specific plans on how to proceed with this. First thing is always to rule out clots. Then I guess they work their way down the list?

You know, during my recovery I had chest pains twice. Once I went to the hospital. They checked me over but couldn't find anything. The next day I started with a heavy cold. The second time it didn't seem urgent and I went to my GP. Apparently, I pulled a muscle between my ribs when I laughed so much at Jedward's Britney song! :dohh:

Davies, when I talk about clots, what I really mean is deep vein thrombosis (DVT). I don't mean the type of clots you get after a miscarriage, which is congealed blood after a bleeding event. I hope that makes sense...
Unfortunately, about 1 or 2 in 1000 pregnant women develop a DVT but most of the time it happens in the leg and is caught before bits break off and get into the lungs. The treatment is with heparin (something many rpl-ers take anyway) which stabilises the existing clot and lets the body do the work of safely breaking it down.

Puppy, you do well not to Google. I thought you might, which is why I included the scariest risk but that you are protected from it now :hugs: your doctors will figure this out, I'm sure!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies don't feel as silly now! Lol! Puppy I have scan wed to!! Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies hope you all had a good Christmas day. I was so busy all day it past in a blur! I was spotting pinky red last night. I hope it was just because I was so busy. I've had nothing since so hopefully I'll be ok.
Scan Friday. I'm so scared!


----------



## petitpas

Davies, you're not silly! I only know about this stuff because I happened to have it myself. I didn't know much before I started reading up on it.

Enbo, how scary :hugs: but hopefully that was just a one-off. Are you on the progesterone pessaries? Because they can cause some irritation...


----------



## Embo78

Yes I'm on Cyclogest pessaries twice daily. I actually forgot to use it yesterday morning. Do you think I'd be ok missing one? Im not having any other bad signs ie cramping, loss of symptoms so I'm hoping it's just a one off.


----------



## petitpas

Embo, cyclogest can also be taken anally. I know it sounds gross but it might help if you have some irritation. And it has the advantage of not leaking the waxy stuff. If you can bear it, maybe try it out for a couple of days and see how things go.


----------



## Embo78

Definitely something I'll think about pip! I'll give it a try tonight. The horrible waxy, oily stuff grosses me out daily!!


----------



## daviess3

Embo are you taking 400mg twice a day? Coz I was an it did same to me I had pink spotting! So I reduced to 1 400mg a day an touch wood none since! I think there mote effective used vaginally so mayb try once aday! As long as yr prog levels r ok! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

How is everyone? Hope you all had an wonderful holiday.


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, I hope you all had a fabulous Christmas. Been without internet at the inlaws for a few days. 
We had a super relaxed time, my in-laws did everything and took good care of us. We told them and my parents about our pregnancy which was fun. Hubby was still poorly and coughing so I shard a room with my sis-in-law and we had some great late night chats. 
Hubby spoiled me and got me a beautiful necklace made with the word 'blessed; engraved on it, and his parents got him a massage chair which I will certainly be borrowing!!

It was a lovely Christmas and I am full of hope for the year ahead. I really hope we are all feeling much better soon from sickness and bugs and colds and other strange body things.

Happy Boxing day everyone!


----------



## Neversaynever

Croydon...sounds like a perfect day :thumbup:

9...how're you doing? When's your next scan?

Fili...you ok?? You're very quiet :hugs:

Heart...thinking of you tomorrow...will be there holding your hand :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok too :flower:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend :flower:

Ive eaten too much chocolate and feel bad :blush: back to the fruit and veg diet 2moz oh and back to work.....:wacko:


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls, I sleep and eat soooo much! It's like I'm only awake to eat and check bnb ;)

I had a few stretching feelings yesterday way low and was scared but I know it's normal, was really freaking myself out though, knicker checking constantly. 
dh got me a necklace too! Its a ruby which (and he said he knew this but I don't know) will be the twins birthstone, pretty cool and was what I had secretly been thinking about getting as I'd never had a ruby and they are so pretty. 

My parents came up for the day and stayed over on sat, we didnt do anything yesterday or today but I ate the same leftover meal 7 times now, I fix a small plate of the same thing over and over again. 

Hope everyone is doing well! Lou, that makes me hungry for chocolate and fruit dipped in chocolate


----------



## Embo78

Davies I'm on 200 twice a day. My progesterone has never been checked tho :shrug: it was "it can't do any harm" from my consultant.


----------



## daviess3

Embo mayb worth asking for 400mg pessaries an using 1 a day, they prescribed me 2 a day but then I had pink spotting which apparently could of been caused by pessary?! Good luck Tom heart, hopeful ur funny only awake to eat slrpp ruby sounds nice! 
Lou can't believe u have work Tom poor u! I had inlaws over an my oh is a twin an also has another 4 bro N sisters so with partners an kids we had 18 over today!!! An I did cold meat mash pickles an then party food on evening!!!! Missions so many kids!! My house looked like. Bomb site!! My mum is spotless from day b4 my mum washes up soon as a glass goes down!! 
My mil is opposite so u can imagine with 20 people in house how lovely it is! X


----------



## 9babiesgone

Never I don't know when my next one is I have an new referral for an new obgyn bc of the whole mess with the last one. 


Hope everyone is well. My christmas holiday went well. The kids got way too many gifts from grandparents . Didn't tell either side of family but it was awkward bc I ate 3 servings . Lol


----------



## Mrskg

Just got a poas urge it's 1.30am an again I'm wide awake x really wanted to keep digi till new yrs eve (my mmc due date) but.......done it an got 3+ in 30secs super excited and absolutely delighted xxxxxx woohoo xxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

That's great mrskg! You are up late! 

9 - glad you had a good xmas!

Good luck at scan tomorrow heart, it will go fine :)

Davies- Thats a lot of people! Sounds like some good food...


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks hopeful prob won't be able to sleep now through excitement xx I have been suffering pregnancy insomnia for over 2 weeks now x can sleep no probs during the day come night I'm wide awake x least I have bnb 24hrs a day lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I haven't been on here. Will probably be quiet for a bit. I've been spotting all week and today had some more bleeding. Not bright red but redish. Symptoms never returned. It's been 6 days since I've had nausea. Not feeling confident about the scan. I probably won't post again tonight. It may take me some time to get the strength to post tomorrow if it's bad news. No need to offer positive stories. I'm in a real funk and I don't think anything anyone tells me will help. Sorry to be such a downer.


----------



## Mrskg

No words just :hugs::hugs::hugs: heart xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, hope everyone is well :)

I had a spotting scare tonight.. Im upping my progesterone to 200mg.. Im praying it was just a bit of breakthrough bleeding, AF was due today.. I think its stopped, not 100% sure.. Im getting beta and progesterone BW tomorrow.. please keep me in your prayers ladies :hugs:

heres a progression of my tests so far.. today was 13dpo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heart tree said:


> Sorry I haven't been on here. Will probably be quiet for a bit. I've been spotting all week and today had some more bleeding. Not bright red but redish. Symptoms never returned. It's been 6 days since I've had nausea. Not feeling confident about the scan. I probably won't post again tonight. It may take me some time to get the strength to post tomorrow if it's bad news. No need to offer positive stories. I'm in a real funk and I don't think anything anyone tells me will help. Sorry to be such a downer.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Heart- :hugs:

Mrsskg- yay to 3+ I love seeing that on clearblue.

Florida- tests are looking good Hun 

Hope everyone feels good!! I'm on my way to work with dh, somehow we manage to work together lol. But have a bridezilla we have to deal with :wacko:


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...no words just loads of :hugs:

Mrsk...superb!

Florida...fingers are crossed and keep us posted with betas :thumbup:

Ttclou...gah...back at work

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I won't tell you lots of good stories, I'm just sending you a big virtual HUG :hugs: I'm glad you are off work and with DH at the moment as I can imagine how you feel.
Lots of love to you, hon Xxx


----------



## petitpas

Hope, happy 9 weeks!

Florida, good looking tests, keeping my fingers crossed for you fxfxfxfx

Lou, I hope it's a nice and quiet week at work Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sending you millions of hugs heart, you will come round again with your next amazing scan, I just know it x x x x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

well I got my BW done this morning.. let my DR know about the bleeding too as I've had some more this morning. they will call me back hopefully this afternoon with my beta & progesterone results. My concern is that if I am mc'ing because my progesterone levels are too low, would upping the progesterone dosage (starting with last night) have been soon enough to save the pregnancy? :shrug: I guess only time will tell. For now, I'm trying my best to stay positive


----------



## Embo78

Heart :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Florida your tests look great! Stay positive and I'll keep everything crossed for you x x x 
Embo good luck this Friday x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Heart praying for you and sending :hugs:

Florida. Crossing my fingers for you too. I am sure you are fine


----------



## LucyJ

Just wanted to pop in to send Amanda a massive :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

How's your sickness Davies? Mine seems worse in the morning and after seven in the evening. Are the tablets helping? Are your bb's sore? Mine are getting worse and it hurts to wear a bra, im still a bit worried about not feeling anthing at all down there, i dont feel like theres anything in there and i had a dream last night that they found nothing in the scan but then i realised in my dream that i wasnt supposed to be pregnant at that time!!! Phew! x x


----------



## daviess3

Fili I feel sick 15 mins after waking up until night tablets r helping but not all tine today I went shopping felt mega sick gagged in the food court! Need to wee a lot nearly fainted!! Got all these symptoms but I still worry coz were never safe! My bbs r mega sore at night when I wake up in morning it's normally I need a wee or I have rolled on my sore bbs! Lol! Stuffy nose to! I got my scan at 9am Tom scared!! 

Heart hugs hunny pie xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Tom Davies you're gonna be just great!! X x smells set me off too especially in other peoples houses like food smells. You got a few period type cramps early on though didn't you ? X x


----------



## 9babiesgone

On the phone with insurance. Having issues with them again. Wish me luck I am not very non hormonal, so pray I don't blow up at them. They somehow lost the referral in their system


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck 9!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks. On hold again


----------



## ttclou25

Hope you sort everything 9 :winkwink:- I take for granted nhs and not having insurance.


----------



## daviess3

Fili yes I had af type cramps still get them
Now an again just to worry me! But I hope it's all good an stretching!! Man feel so tired just slept hour an half! Now going to a friends for dinner! X


----------



## heart tree

I'm back from my scan and I heard the words I've been waiting to hear my entire life - the doctor said everything looked perfect. The baby is measuring right on track and the heartbeat is 171. We could even see the baby move a little bit. There were 2 doctors looking and neither could see any evidence of blood. The bleeding was probably from a small sub chorionic hemorrhage that is no longer evident on the scan. I guess it goes to show that you can lose symptoms and bleed and still be perfectly pregnant. 

I'm sorry to be such s stress case with all of you. I'm usually not this dramatic about things. But this one feels out of my control. Big sigh of relief today. Thanks for all the love.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

so happy your got good news heart!! :hugs: must be such a relief!


----------



## filipenko32

Wonderful wonderful wonderful heart!! You're going to be an amazing mummy and don't you even dare apologise we are all in the same boat and we all understand and we're all here for each other! Sooooooo happy for you, be very very kind to yourself as you've had the stress of another scan x x x x x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omygosh so so happy for you heart. That made my day.


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, I have just had to gobble another half pack of pringles and they were sour cream ones like you had the other day and omg they were sooooooo good!! :munch:


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news heart. I really had a good feeling for you but didn't want to say. Yipee it really is the best news :)


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg said:


> Just got a poas urge it's 1.30am an again I'm wide awake x really wanted to keep digi till new yrs eve (my mmc due date) but.......done it an got 3+ in 30secs super excited and absolutely delighted xxxxxx woohoo xxxxx

Yay for 3+ honey! That's a big milestone!



FloridaGirl21 said:


> hey ladies, hope everyone is well :)
> 
> I had a spotting scare tonight.. Im upping my progesterone to 200mg.. Im praying it was just a bit of breakthrough bleeding, AF was due today.. I think its stopped, not 100% sure.. Im getting beta and progesterone BW tomorrow.. please keep me in your prayers ladies :hugs:
> 
> heres a progression of my tests so far.. today was 13dpo

Your tests look great. Your bleeding could easily be implantation bleeding. I know how worrisome it can be, but it really doesn't mean you are mc'ing. I think it's good to pump yourself full of progesterone. I don't know if it would stop a mc, but it can prevent it if your levels are low. Hang in there. :hugs:



filipenko32 said:


> How's your sickness Davies? Mine seems worse in the morning and after seven in the evening. Are the tablets helping? Are your bb's sore? Mine are getting worse and it hurts to wear a bra, im still a bit worried about not feeling anthing at all down there, i dont feel like theres anything in there and i had a dream last night that they found nothing in the scan but then i realised in my dream that i wasnt supposed to be pregnant at that time!!! Phew! x x

Fili I haven't felt anything in my uterus either. I've had some twinges but nothing much. I'm always amazed when they show me a baby in there. And it was moving today. I can't feel a thing. Your dreams are just a projection of your fears, but aren't necessarily true. 



9babiesgone said:


> On the phone with insurance. Having issues with them again. Wish me luck I am not very non hormonal, so pray I don't blow up at them. They somehow lost the referral in their system

Oh don't get me started I on insurance companies. Good luck!



daviess3 said:


> Fili yes I had af type cramps still get them
> Now an again just to worry me! But I hope it's all good an stretching!! Man feel so tired just slept hour an half! Now going to a friends for dinner! X

It's all good stretching. Your baby needs room!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck to Davies, Hopeful, Croy and Embo this week on scans. I'm holding all of your hands like you have held mine.


----------



## petitpas

Heart's baby lives! :yipee::yipee::yipee:
I've been hovering all day to see that news!
So so pleased I'm shedding a few tears for you hon :cry:


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm crying here too heart and smiling from ear to ear! So happy for you!!!!! You know that's the heart rate of a girl ;)

All this talk about Pringles makes me so hungry for them, will have to pick some up at the drug store when I get some refills. 

Florida- I think it's implantation bleeding too, or could be from the proges if you are inserting it. 

Fili- I felt like crap all morning and hoping the steroids I just took help. I accidentally took them an hour later yesterday than usual and freaked out.

9b - GL with ins. They suck to deal with

Davies- I wish I had your energy! Even though you got a long nap you are still out and about. I just mustered up the energy to wash my hair for the first time in 4 days, lol.

Hi Embo and Lou!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies.. it's turned darker now, more of a brownish color.. DR should call me by 4pm with my results.. starting to feel impatient! But keeping my head screwed on :) pressure in my tummy seems to be easing off.. hope everything is okay in there xx


----------



## Embo78

Crossing everything Florida :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful, snap, I did that with my tablets yesterday! It won't matter as a one off though x x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks heart and hopeful. I talked to the supervisor and they are going ot fix it, hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## Mrskg

Amazing news heart so so pleased xxxx

Crossables crossed for you Florida xxxx

I believed 140+ was girl and under is boy x the other day when my friend was in labour the hb was 137 I asked the midwife how accurate that is an she said it not :nope: she has watched while ladies have been in an it just doestnt add up x not happy lol really thought this was a sure way to tell xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Yay heart I new it?!! These r our forever babies I no it! I understand ur worry mines Tom an I'm already shaking! But we have to stop soon so pleased for you xx


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, happy 9 weeks!



FloridaGirl21 said:


> thanks ladies.. it's turned darker now, more of a brownish color.. DR should call me by 4pm with my results.. starting to feel impatient! But keeping my head screwed on :) pressure in my tummy seems to be easing off.. hope everything is okay in there xx

I'm assuming by your name that you live in Florida which means you are 3 hours ahead of me. I hope they call sooner than 4. I was just realizing you are exactly 4 weeks today. It is so super common to have bleeding at this stage. And brown blood is ok. I know it's so nerve wracking though. Seeing blood is never a welcome sight. 



Mrskg said:
 

> Amazing news heart so so pleased xxxx
> 
> Crossables crossed for you Florida xxxx
> 
> I believed 140+ was girl and under is boy x the other day when my friend was in labour the hb was 137 I asked the midwife how accurate that is an she said it not :nope: she has watched while ladies have been in an it just doestnt add up x not happy lol really thought this was a sure way to tell xxxx

I've read it is an old wives tale about the hb rate as well. It's fun to think about but I don't think there is any scientific data that supports the claim. I was also reading that there is no scientific data that supports the claim that girl sperm swim slower than boy sperm. The theory was that you were more apt to have a girl if you had sex a few days before OV because the girl sperm could live longer. If you had sex on the same day as OV you were more apt to have a boy because they swim faster and would get to the egg faster but they die faster too. They did studies on this and it simply isn't true. Oh well!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heart tree said:


> Hopeful, happy 9 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> FloridaGirl21 said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies.. it's turned darker now, more of a brownish color.. DR should call me by 4pm with my results.. starting to feel impatient! But keeping my head screwed on :) pressure in my tummy seems to be easing off.. hope everything is okay in there xx
> 
> I'm assuming by your name that you live in Florida which means you are 3 hours ahead of me. I hope they call sooner than 4. I was just realizing you are exactly 4 weeks today. It is so super common to have bleeding at this stage. And brown blood is ok. I know it's so nerve wracking though. Seeing blood is never a welcome sight.Click to expand...

AF was due yesterday & the spotting started last night.. I just went to the bathroom & it just looks like a yellowish tinge CM now.. :shrug: It is nerve wracking.. Especially since we've had prior losses.. I almost feel like another loss is inevitable.. But I know that's not the right way to think. I've got to do my best to just think positive & stay that way. You ladies are a great support though :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Amanda....fucking get iiinnnnn little fucker is growing :yipee:

Apologies if I offend :blush:

So fucking happy for you girl :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Andrea! You make me laugh :rofl: Tim has stopped calling it the little fucker and has started calling it the nestler since it has been nestling into my womb. But I just know that your little fucker is still growing. 

This is an ongoing joke in her journal. Please don't get offended anyone!

Florida, it's a great sign that the bleeding has subsided. That's what mine did too. I really don't think it's anything to worry about, but COMPLETELY understand why you are worrying. I'm the president if worry, so I totally get it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

my DR called and said they made a mistake, I was supposed to be on 200mg daily Prometrium, not 100mg :grr: :wacko: they are calling in the prescription now.. BW isn't back yet


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Florida! GRRRR. Remind me, do you have a history of low progesterone? I don't, but my doctor put me on 400mgs just to be safe. I do one 200mg suppository in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I've had 2 monitored cycles of Clomid, first cycle my levels were only 6.4 @7DPO (should have been at least a 15) & 2nd cycle it was 5.4.. I'm wondering if this is why I was spotting.. I went ahead & upped my dosage to 200mg last night, maybe that's why the spotting is going away now :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

It could very well be the cause of the spotting. And I've read about women who have had this and the progesterone fixed the problem and they went on to have healthy pregnancies. I think if you continue to spot in a week, you might want to up your dosage to 400mgs.


----------



## filipenko32

Florida I agree with heart x x 
I hope puppy is ok!


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Florida I agree with heart x x
> I hope puppy is ok!

I was thinking about Puppy too. I hope she's ok. Might go have a look in her journal. 

How are you lovely Fili?


----------



## Embo78

I'm so emotional today ladies! I've literally cried like 10 times today!! I've slept for two hours too after 11 hours sleep last night! Please god let me get to hold this one in my arms.
My three angels moved from my womb to my heart. I saw this on someone's siggy and I think it's wonderfully apt


----------



## ttclou25

:dance: yay Heart fab news - i knew deep deep down everything would be ok. i know your stress, you just got to believe this is the one that will be. 


Florida - Cant believe your dr has been giving you the wrong dosage :growlmad: hope the spotting goes away 

mrskg - the heartbeat thoery i think isnt right until later on, as this one was 180bpm and i thought must be a girl it wasnt until later on when the heartbeat drops as they get bigger hes now 135bpm.

Ive been naughty girl and cancelled my 4d scan in 2 weeks and brought it forward for tomorrow afternoon!! :happydance: im so frigging excited too


----------



## Jaxvipe

Mrskg said:


> Amazing news heart so so pleased xxxx
> 
> Crossables crossed for you Florida xxxx
> 
> I believed 140+ was girl and under is boy x the other day when my friend was in labour the hb was 137 I asked the midwife how accurate that is an she said it not :nope: she has watched while ladies have been in an it just doestnt add up x not happy lol really thought this was a sure way to tell xxxx

I thought this too but my best friends babies heartbeat has been 158 and above and she's having a boy.




Congrats on the great scan heart!! Alittle jealous of the no nausea lol


----------



## heart tree

Oh Em, cry away sweetie. I do almost every day. I cried talking to my therapist yesterday when I thought it was over. I cried at the scan today when the doctor told me everything was perfect. I cry constantly. It's a good release. I love that quote. So true. Holding your hand. 

Lou so excited for you to get a 4d scan tomorrow. Will we get to see the pics?


----------



## Embo78

I'm glad it's not just me heart!

Can't wait to see pics Lou :)


----------



## ttclou25

yes course ill pop some on this time 2moz - hopefully ill get some good shots. Will stock up on fizzy drinks to get him awake


----------



## Embo78

My friend drank some lucasade before hers and he gave some really good shots!!


----------



## heart tree

Yay pics!!! Can't wait!

Jax, my mom told me today that when she was pregnant with me she had nausea for the first couple of weeks and then nothing. With my brother she was sick for 4 months. I was a much easier baby then he was. So maybe I'm following in her footsteps and will have a mellow baby. I have to say, I'm enjoying the lack of nausea knowing that my bean is ok. About to eat some Indian food!


----------



## petitpas

What? You're supposed to take the steroids at the same time every day??? I thought that as long as you took them with food... Some days I took mine at 8.30am, others with my second breakfast around 11am... Oops! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Second breakfast :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Embo, if you think that's funny I had best not remind you that in first tri I had around three dinners... :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Holy crap!! Was that pregnancy or the steroids or both?!?


----------



## heart tree

Pip! :rofl: 

Second breakfast is such a glorious thing! 

See steroid ladies, Ducky didn't mind the meds at different times of the day. Your babes won't either!


----------



## 9babiesgone

I just ate 2 lunches. I feel like a piggie. Lol


----------



## filipenko32

No more food talk :sick: I have fallen out with it big time. I made us steak for dinner and couldn't eat mine, all I wanted was two tablespoons of rice pudding and even then I regretted it. Me and food have fallen out! Come to think of it dr s never did say take the Roids at the same time! I just assumed!!


----------



## heart tree

Second lunch is also a great thing! 

Except if you are Fili! Sorry hon, no more food talk.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Lol. Sorry fili I couldn't help myself since everyone was talking about it. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Fili! :rofl:

I couldn't say what it was but it has calmed down a bit. I'm on 3-4 meals a day now (no details, for fili's sake).


----------



## heart tree

I will also refrain from the delicious details of my lunch. :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

I'm hiding in bed with the window open because the rest of the house smells of something I currently intensely dislike :haha:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me too. Lol


----------



## heart tree

petitpas said:


> I'm hiding in bed with the window open because the rest of the house smells of something I currently intensely dislike :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

I just assumed to take steroids at the same time too! And lovenox which is think you should do around the same time? 
I got Pringles but the pkg promotes a contest that ended oct 31, boo for old Pringles...If I had the energy to make it to another store I would buy new and throw them out. 
Went to acupuncture, cried when I got there as I hadn't left the house in 5 days! Scared to even drive, feel better now ;)


----------



## daviess3

Ah hopeful bless you I have no energy either! Just tried to shop! Went to a friends for dinner couldn't eat it! Felt very sick went round in my pjs!! Lol an laid on sofa! Very constipated an nauseaus! Like u fili food!! Yuk!! Dont like a thing! I'm off to bed now eyes stinging! Fxd for my scan will update ASAP x


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh spicy food my pith is burning I had schawan for dinner yikes.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I know what you mean. I don't leave the house unless I have to. I have to walk a block to the drugstore to get more pantyliners and don't even want to do that. Home feels much more secure. 

Davies good luck hon. But I know it's going to be great. 

9 be careful with spicy. I just had some and now have awful heartburn.


----------



## puppycat

Awwww i'm so sorry for worrying you girls :(

We had DH's son stay over yesterday and were out most of the day. I definitely overdid it because i had chest pain in the evening.

We were out most of today too and my DH has been a complete knobber but i'm ok, promise.

I'm going to take a pic of my tummy bruises to share with u tomorrow - i have my scan at some point too and will be asking if they can possibly do an u/s on Poppy (bean) to make sure she's not been harmed by it all. I'd rather know sooner if its bad news.

Can't remember if i congratulated you Heart so just in case :wohoo: grow fucker, grow :wohoo:


----------



## petitpas

What is shawan?

Lol at all the listless food-hating preggos on here.

The lovenox is a little stricter. You should take it within a certain window. I think it is one hour either side of your last injection but it might be two. If you ever forget just take one right away and then you can adjust it by an hour (or two) every day until you get it back to your usual time. Or keep the new time if you have a preference :shrug:
Actually, I'm pretty sure you can adjust by two hours per day. I'm just a stickler when it comes to mine and try to keep it to an hour. It should really say in the instruction leaflet.


----------



## Mrskg

Gl for scan Davies xx

Ttclou looking forward to your 4d pics xxx

Embo I cried today because my wheelie bin wasn't emptied an everyone else's was felt like the end of the world lol xxxx

Heart I agree with you about the sperm theory x I was on someone's post last night an she's 9wks an said she's def having a girl because she done the shettles method hope it's right for her big disappointment if wrong eh x 

Fili sorry your off food x I'm starving but nothing appealing to me at all I just know ms is on it's way x hoping it doesn't last the whole 9months like it did with my last daughter Xx

Florida can't believe doc got it wrong :nope: xx

Pip never an 9 :xmas13: your all so funny xx

Hopeful glad you go out for a wee while today :xmas12:

:wave: sorry if I missed anyone xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy, I would love to see your bruises, will make me feel better about mine, I will try and post mine too. My bruises take a long to to go away, some of my smaller green ones olive had since I started around nov 19. I'm guessing my big one could be here to stay...


----------



## heart tree

How did I miss Puppy's post? Oh honey, you need strict rest! I can't help but worry about you. Will you promise to take it easy the next few days as much as you can? I'm glad you are going to ask for a scan for Poppy. Good luck tomorrow.

Ouch to all the bruises ladies. The things we'll do to have a baby. We women are a tough lot. I have so much admiration for all of you.

Florida, I just peeked in your journal and saw that you didn't get your results today. Ugh. I hope you get them first thing tomorrow.

Speaking of tomorrow, we have Davies, Hopeful, Lou and possibly Puppy for scans. Wow, what a day! I hope we get pics.


----------



## heart tree

By the way, here's mine. Baby is measuring 8+3 and I'm 8+4 but I'm not worried as the hb was 171 and I know things can change in a flash.


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/d6e3ada6.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

39 days of lovenox injections, 1x/day, 40 mg each

please tell me it will be ok! ;) :thumbup::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 8


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww heart! what a lovely scan pic :cloud9: and 171 is such a strong number :hugs:

yep, I've got to wait till tomorrow for the results.. hopefully I can get my 2nd beta results back on Thursday and then I only have to wait 1 day in between knowing what my numbers are :D


----------



## heart tree

OMFG!!! Hopeful, you poor thing!!!

Your belly is super cute aside from all those bruises :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful23456

beautiful pic heart! she is getting so big!

those shots freak me out! i used to about faint and puke when getting just the regular vaccinations in high school


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful23456 said:


> 39 days of lovenox injections, 1x/day, 40 mg each
> 
> please tell me it will be ok! ;) :thumbup::shrug:

that's from injecting yourself?? owww!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Florida, did you get an injection for the Rh- O- blood type? I don't know a lot about it, but I thought you could get an injection to help a pregnancy.

I truly think the spotting is ok this time. After reading your journal, it makes sense why you would be so worried. When similar things happen, it can sometimes feel like groundhog day. But remember that each pregnancy is different and you have more information about your body than you did in the past.


----------



## hopeful23456

Florida- yes, that is my handywork at around 6:15 every night. I think you get that injection for rh neg blood end of first tri? Wish you would have gotten results today! The waiting is so hard
That reminds me, I was wondering if we all had similar blood types. Probably makes no difference but nice to know (kind like the tipped uterus thing a lot of us have in common) 

I'm B positive , which I think is so funny, "be positive"

I will post a scan pic tomorrow. Scan is at 10:20 central but I also see my re/Obgyn/super amazing woman after for my first appt. I am going to cry so hard when I see her as this is all her work (well a lot of it). How a person can just change lives like that is amazing, she removed my septum too.


----------



## heart tree

Ha Ha be positive! Love it!

I'm A positive. I like to think that I got an A+ on my blood test!


----------



## heart tree

I still haven't left the house to buy pantyliners and I just used my last one. I don't want to leave my little cocoon. Remind me ladies, when do we get to stop using the progesterone suppositories? Is it when we finish our 12th week?


----------



## hopeful23456

Yes! I think it's the 12 week, I keep planning for what I get to stop taking. I'm so scared of those suppositories now that I lay down , barely put it in and keep laying down for 30 mins until it dissolves. will be nice to get off that and steroids but freaky too!

Wish I could IM you some pantyliners


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, I know a lot more about my body now than I did before..thanks for the encouraging words :hugs:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

you get the shot (rhogam) at 28 weeks then again after birth if your child is a + blood type.. With my first MC the DR gave it to me too when he found out that I had been passing blood.. I didn't even think about that this go around, I should probably mention my blood type to this new DR


----------



## hopeful23456

Interesting Florida, that's pretty far along before you need it. I also recently learned that the guys rh type doesn't even matter. I was asking about it as I don't know my dh blood type


----------



## heart tree

I bit the bullet and got my pantyliners. And I got myself a little Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge Brownie as a treat to myself! I must have looked like a woman with raging PMS. Pantyliners and chocolate ice cream!!! :rofl:

I look forward to stopping the suppositories, but will also be scared. They seem to be the magic touch for me this time around. 

Florida, please make sure to mention your blood type to your new Dr. I don't know anything about it, but it can't hurt to mention it. xoxo


----------



## Tititimes2

Hey ladies- just stopping in to say a quick hello. Been MIA just trying to keep to myself while waiting and waiting in limbo. Had a scan today and expected to go off prog suppositories and wait for things to end naturally but no- my saga continues. Long story short is I am waiting AGAIN another week. More development this past week- small crown to rump and maybe a flicker. They couldn't distinguish between my HB and what they think is the baby's. Anyway- everything is so delayed that still may not be viable. So more waiting. RE said she's seen crazy things happen so we keep going. This is excruciating. But it is what it is.

Hope everyone is ok and your LOs are thriving. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wow Titi, that's incredible. Did they do a transvaginal ultrasound? I wish you had a definite answer one way or another. But there seems to be a glimmer of hope in all of this. Thank you for updating. I've been thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks heart. Yes, all of mine have been transvaginal so far. A teeny tiny one is there so we'll see where it goes. Haven't read far back yet but saw you had a good scan? I am glad things are going so well :happydance: So wonderful to hear.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks doll we're doing ok today. One day at a time. 

Teeny tiny is better than nothing. I've read stories like yours that end up ok. I know sometimes it's hard to get positivity during times like these but I'm still holding on to hope.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I finally got around to posting my scan photo I'm measuring 4 days behind if I go by my lmp but i o alittle late situation makes total sense. 

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x424/jaxvipe1/IMAG0073.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

Just caught up on all the goings on. Heart, I am so glad your scan went well! I hope that we will have similar good news on Thursday.

Ladies, nausea hit my big time the last couple of days. I am so very tired and now really feeling yucky. I am having a hard time keeping a good attitude but I am trying to be thankful!

I saw lots of you have been crying a lot. Me too! In fact reading your posts about being a bit scared to go out and wanting to stay home made me ball. I was scared that I was going a bit crazy, wanting to just stay home all the time but I can breathe a sigh that I am just as crazy and normal as the rest of you!!

I hope you all get a good nights rest tonight. I know it can be tricky with the insomnia and the peeing!


----------



## heart tree

Great scan picture Jax! I always went by my Ov date rather than LMP because I always Ov late. This cycle I Ov'd on time because it was a medicated cycle. So I wouldn't worry about the measurement if you know you Ov'd late.

Croy, can't wait for your scan results. I know it's going to be brilliant. You aren't crazy, you are PAL Normal! 

I was just watching Apollo 13 for the millionth time and cried when they landed. Seriously! 

My nausea came back today and my spotting went away. So all is good.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! Well Ive just read back, thanks for holding out on the food talk lol!! Titi there does seem to be hope there i too have read turnaround stories, lots of them, i really hope that happen for you, things are moving in the right direction anyway, fingers crossed for you x x 
Heart I love Apollo 13 too and cry at the end even when not preggo! I have been emotional too, my hubby was planning an outing in London for me and my mum yesterday for next year, he was even looking a advanced train times, I didn't even ask him, blub :cry: 
Davies and pip, smells and food :sick: :munch: :sick: !! Love that you had to hide from your own house pip! :rofl: 
Hopeful you poor thing with all those bruises :hugs: but I can see you're getting a little bump! :happydance: 
Puppy you take it very easy :hugs: 
I don't like leaving the house so much either but had to do a 5 hour car journey yesterday and fet quite awful when I got back, staying in today! 
Jax thanks for the scan pic, so cute! You must be :cloud9:!
Croyden, sorry you're sick, I wish the crazy hunger would return that was much more enjoyable!! Staying in and watching Christmas films is much better than battling the awful sales!! We've all got important incubator jobs to do and home is a nice warm place to do it! 
Anyone been getting small headaches?
Edit - Lou good luck getting a fab 4d pic!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh ouchie tummy pic :( you have a lot more bruises than me. Once i get on the laptop i'll post it (think your tummy's cuter too!)

I will try to take it easier, it was definitely the initial plan but my husband seems to think i was at a holiday camp rather than hospital and has been a prick. He wanted to go off and ride his motorbike yesterday afternoon and leave me with Laura at my grandparents. He was taking his son home which is about 1.5hr round trip so she'd have fallen asleep in the car and if i'd had her i'd have had to put her cat seat in my gramp's car, lift her in and do her up etc. Plus obviously the running round after her in between. I'd gone there for a rest because we had his son all Boxing Day and overnight, he doesnt realise how hard it is.

Oh moan over!


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: puppy, does he realise how much pain you're in and how important it is for you to rest at the moment?


----------



## ttclou25

Heart & jax fab scans ladies, babies are looking good!!! Heart I bled with this monkey till 12 weeks then it stopped and touch wood nothing since! 

Ouch to the big bruises on your tummy hun:hugs:

Croy - I wish I could say the sleep improves but I haven't gone 1 night without getting up to loo, I wish I could sleep.

Titi- :hugs: :hugs: I hope things work out

Fili- enjoy your day in, wish I could stay in the weather is so windy and rainy

Good luck to all scans today :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Puppy- men can be sooooo frustrating, you tell him to stay put and help. Hope u feel better xx


----------



## filipenko32

I was just felling so so so sick and thought I had to try something, I didn't know where to put myself. So I made some marmalade on half a piece of toast and had 4 pringles and voila!! I feel so much better! what is going on!!?!


----------



## daviess3

Haven't caught up with you all yet! But I'm here to early!! Just popped in costa had latte! No sickness today!! Now I'm scared!! Will find out soon! My appointments in half hour at least I should be first!! Fxd fxd fxd fxd xx


----------



## filipenko32

You will be just fine Davies I know it!! x x x
Just managed another piece of toast and feel fine now!! How strange, 2 hours of awful stomach churning sickness and then nothing after a piece of toast and heavenly pringles!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, I just used my sonoline b Doppler just to see if I could get anything and I got a steady 145-150 for about 40 seconds!! And several times again, I'm not getting too excited as I know it could still be waaaay too early. But I know it definitely worked when I was 8 and a half weeks I was around 145 then and then next day I couldn't get it at all which is when I knew until the scan confirmed. Do you think it's just too early and it's picking up something else?


----------



## puppycat

Wow well done for finding it. I'm not sure if the placenta works on your bpm or baby but it was definitely baby related at that speed - makes me wanns try mine!


----------



## filipenko32

When I tried the other side it went up to 160! I managed to maintain a range of 150-160 for about 40 seconds again. So I think if it is the bean it must be implanted near my left side! I'm only about 50% sure it was a baby rate as I'm sure it's too early to find it but its a good sign i found something a least! I got my pulse too for ages which was 80 so know I am alive!!


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - Hope today goes well, at least your first in!

Fili - blooming hell thats pretty good to get a heartbeat now, i couldnt find his till 11 weeks - cant be anything else at that speed x


----------



## puppycat

OK here's my flabby belly pic as promised!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1208.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## petitpas

Aw, loving the fellow bruisers there :haha:

As for the progesterone, I was told to take it until 16 weeks but stopped a few days short when I came down with the sickness 

titi, keeping everything crossed for you fxfxfx


----------



## filipenko32

ttclou25 said:


> Davies - Hope today goes well, at least your first in!
> 
> Fili - blooming hell thats pretty good to get a heartbeat now, i couldnt find his till 11 weeks - cant be anything else at that speed x

Do you think, I'm not entirely convinced as it's so early but it was better than finding nothing!! It's a sonoline b one and they are supposed to be good but not that good! Which one is yours? 
I'm spending some of my Xmas money on a facial this afternoon can't wait!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww puppy :hugs: those bruises look painful. X x


----------



## puppycat

Thanks fili - they are!


----------



## ttclou25

filipenko32 said:


> ttclou25 said:
> 
> 
> Davies - Hope today goes well, at least your first in!
> 
> Fili - blooming hell thats pretty good to get a heartbeat now, i couldnt find his till 11 weeks - cant be anything else at that speed x
> 
> Do you think, I'm not entirely convinced as it's so early but it was better than finding nothing!! It's a sonoline b one and they are supposed to be good but not that good! Which one is yours?
> I'm spending some of my Xmas money on a facial this afternoon can't wait!Click to expand...

I have the sonoline b too - but i think i found mine at 11 weeks only because i was looking far to high near my belly button and you have to go low like pubic bone to get heartbeat, I prob would have found him earlier. It must be baby as theres nothing else it could be so fast, it wouldnt even be the placenta yet as thats not completely formed.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lou, I put mine, hmmm how shall I explain this, almost at the end of the Bikini line, almost in the crease of my thigh and there i can get the higher rate on both sides if I movenit around, I'm wondering if it could be picking up the tv magnetic waves etc but I did switch everything off. Can the heart rate even be detected on a scan at 6.2? How long does your rate 'hold' for iyknwim when you use your Doppler? X x


----------



## ttclou25

What ive learned is babies hate dopplers, When i ever i get mine out now he will go nuts and kick and wriggle and sometimes it makes his heartrate go up and down, but i think this is later in pregnancy as some people say the baby can hear the soundwaves and it upsets them but in early pg'cy this couldnt be pos. 

If you keep loosing the heartrate its probably because hes so tiny at the moment. x


----------



## daviess3

Yay I'm def further ahead as I'm 8+6 days today!!! Woohoo 9 weeks Tom!! He said next time I come my chance of mc will b 5%! as after 10 weeks dramatically drops! He said je really thinks by the scan and the way my jellybeans growing this is my forever baby!! Yay!!
It's measuring 21.7mm today!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Davies :happydance:

Well I just called the hospital radiology Dept and they had no record of any scan request for me. Sigh. Called the ward I was on and they're going to speak to radiology for me and try and sort this. I'm so fed up :cry: - the lady said 'even if we get the paperwork today you won't be scanned today' yeh just what I need - more waiting!


----------



## filipenko32

That is fantastic Davies!!! This is your forever baby for sure!! What a Christmas and new year present!! Yay!! X x x 

Ps hate to say I told you so...... Again lol :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww puppy you're really not having a good time of it see you! I hope that your next scan will be perfect too and make up for all this suffering!


----------



## ttclou25

Yay Davies - im so happy :wohoo: I guess the next scan now is 12 weeks? Are you booked in for your midwife appointment at hospital for around 10 weeks?

Puppy - I would complain and explain what you have been through, i feel for you the waiting is rubbish. Can they not see you tomorrow


----------



## Embo78

Yay Davies :) :) I knew you'd be fine :) :)


----------



## daviess3

I go back in 2 week Lou as it will b my last one at St Marys then they leave you to your own antenatal care at local hospital so 1 more appointment!! Can't believe 9 weeks tom!! Scary! Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## puppycat

The Dr on the ward spoke to the radiology dept and they've booked me in for 2.30pm today :wohoo:

She said because I'm pregnant they've booked the safest possible scan for me but I don't know what that is :shrug:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hey ladies how r u all xxx


----------



## petitpas

Davies :happydance: that's fabulous news!

Puppy, I'm interested to know what that is. I'm sure they know what they are doing and will play things as safe as possible. At the same time, the possibility of you having clots is do serious that they need to know and treat you.
Please be gentle to yourself! I was signed off for a month when I was diagnosed. Everything is so much more of an effort when you don't have enough oxygen.

Fili, I am wondering (hope I'm not being a party pooper) did you actually hear a heartbeat of 140 or did you just look at the display on the Sonoline?
I think that until you know what you are hearing you should ignore the digital display and go by sound only.
Hats off if you've managed to find the heartbeat this early! :thumbup:

AFM, I had a scan this morning. Ducky is still alive and kicking :cloud9: The scan machine had no paper left in it so we didn't get a picture today. There was a shortage of rooms (or surplus of doctors?) so we were only in there for a couple of minutes.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Hey everyone. Is anyone else cramping when they sleep on their back or their left side. I can on ly sleep on my right side.
Glad they are finding out what is wrong puppy,
Great news Davies!
Petipas so glad that it went well, wish they had paper so I could see the baby petipas


----------



## FloridaGirl21

9, I am cramping when I lay in certain positions.. :shrug: weird.

I got my first beta back, it was 371, I need a 742 or higher for my blood draw tomorrow! normal range for 14DPO is 3-426 (yesterday was 14DPO).. I know that first # doesn't mean much without the 2nd, but I can't believe it was that high :) With my first MC, I was about 6wks and the highest my beta got to was about 1600


----------



## 9babiesgone

Well I will be prYing. But it s unds good so far florida. And I am glad that you are having that too bc now I don't seem so weird to me. Though I am sorry bc cramping is freaky.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

cramping does freak you out.. When I get up to go pee in the night, I cramp when I come back to bed for a few minutes. It's really weird


----------



## 9babiesgone

Me too Florida :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Davies fab scan babe! Do we get pics? What was the heart rate? Your little bubs is a bit bigger than mine now! Keep growing little Davies!

Pip yay for Ducky's scan too! You both are doing so well they are just doing a super quick routine scan now. How great to be normal!

Fili your husband sounds so sweet. Glad you got some food down. Sounds like Pringles are a big hit for a lot of you. I've never used a Doppler so I have no idea what you heard. But I think it's awesome that you found it. They first found a heartbeat with mine at 6 weeks but the rate was 113. 

Puppy I hope your husband gets his act together. You need to be pampered. So glad you got a scan scheduled. Good luck!

Lou can't wait for your update. 

Florida that's an excellent first number! Mine at 15dpo was 149 and they kept doubling perfectly. I hope you get your next results more quickly. 

I can't remember what else I read. I hope everyone else is good. I woke up at 5 am to pee and then couldn't fall back asleep. I think a nap is in my future today.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Glad to see you heart. 

Just got my referral and excited me just called the ob gyn bu they are closed till 8 am so I have to wait to make an appt I hope they can get me in ASAP.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww heart, yesterday was one of those days.. I woke up at 3:45 and couldn't get back to sleep until almost 7, then had to get up at 8 :wacko: hopefully you can sneak a nap in soon!

9, yay for the referral!! hopefully you can get an appt soon!


----------



## heart tree

9 let us know when you get an appointment. Hopefully they can see you immediately.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks ladies. I am going to be so pushy and insist they do. I will make sure they know my history and my lupus and if they won't see me. I will have a fit. Lol. 
S one way or another I will get an appt this week preferably.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Florida that number sounds perfect! This little bean-y is your sticky one! 
Pip youre not a party pooper at all, I hardly believe it myself. I did hear it too yes but only going off it was much faster than my heartbeat which I heard too, how scientific! I can't believe it now as it wouldnt even be that high a rate for my dates. :wacko: I think it must be picking up electromagnetic waves. But it was fun trying! Although I might try it on hubby!! :rofl: 
My hunger is back this afternoon! I had a cream cheese and smoked salmon sandwich from m and s and it was yummy! Along with a chicken salad sandwich and a packet of salt and vinegar crisps. I felt like I'd died and gone to heaven! It all tasted so amazing, no sickness whatsoever! 
9 hope you get your referral! 
Let's talk about food again and hope Davies isn't listening! 
....off to eat some carrot cake! :munch:


----------



## daviess3

Fili I don't mind today not had alot of nausea today if I didn't have scan I would really panic! Im bit crampy an no nausea! Hacking cough came today!! Yuk can't take anything can we an it's so sore!!
I have eaten a costa ham an cheese panini!! Well half coz my hubby had 1 and a half! Lol! An I had a turkey sandwich! Yum x
Can we have smoked salmon? I had some with scrambled egg but wasn't sure it's aloud? Lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Yes smoked salmon is fine in moderation! Some people choose not to eat it but it's fine, my mum did with both me and my sister. Not prawns though or anything like that. I think it's two portions of fish a week??


----------



## filipenko32

All my family and my hubby ave got colds and coughs except me! :nope: I really want a cold as it means my immune system is depressed which is good! Getting bugs during pregnancy is a good sign I think personally even tho that sounds crackers!


----------



## Embo78

That's good to know Fili. I've been sniffly since my TWW! Every morning when I wake up I sneeze!!


----------



## filipenko32

My nose has been messed up with bleeds and stuffiness but no cold, I really want a full blown cold like heart had :brat:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Uggh really the run around, on call this number at 8 then they said nope call this number at 9 now I am calling that number and no one answers. Really should it be th is difficult to make na appt with my referral.


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> My nose has been messed up with bleeds and stuffiness but no cold, I really want a full blown cold like heart had :brat:

No you really don't want what I had. I was so sick I couldn't get off the couch for 2 days. A milder version is what you want!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry 9. So damn frustrating!


----------



## filipenko32

No heart I want just what you had the worse the better, give it to me!! I want to know that my immune system's down and is staying down :brat: :hissy: :brat: :haha: I keep kissing my cold ridden hubby!


----------



## heart tree

Looking forward to Hoprful and Lou's scans. 

I just had a little nap on my couch and it's only 9:30 am! I foresee another in my future today. 

Davies and Fili, glad the nausea subsided. I'm a perfect example that it can go away and still be very much pregnant!


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> No heart I want just what you had the worse the better, give it to me!! I want to know that my immune system's down and is staying down :brat: :hissy: :brat: :haha: I keep kissing my cold ridden hubby!

I know Fili. I just don't want you to feel that poorly. But don't worry hon. This time you are on steroids. All is going to be fine this time.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, everyone in my house fell ill while I was on steroids. I didn't :shrug:
Straight after I stopped I got a cold. Then last week the Norovirus and today I am coming down with another cold :(


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip, that's good to hear!! :happydance: I will stop kissing my hubby now because he actually smells poorly! I've just read my message back to heart and I sound like a crazy, wacko, madwoman!! Oh wait... I am! X


----------



## heart tree

You're not mad Fili, you're PAL Normal!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Finally got thru and after arguing for awhile they wont see me till January 12th. Uggh they are booked till then. I am so peeved


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no 9 :hugs:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Yeah they might have had earlier apts if they hadn't given me wrong number after wrong number, by the time I got right number that is the last one they had.


----------



## hopeful23456

9b- if I were you I would demand an appt and not take no for an answer. They can fit you in, they are just being stubborn, they can always fit a high risk patient in. You should not wait that long, esp with twins. So sorry you have to go through that!

Fili- I would not want to get sick, I'm really scared to as with our immune systems down, what if we don't get better? (I'm a worrier) ;)
Glad to hear you are hungry again, I thought I was going to like last night and was so scared as puking is so violent for your system but I didn't and today I can eat more but not as much as I used to.

Heart- hope you can rest all day long! It feels so good to just rest...

So croy- I was feeling like you are I think. It sucks and is scary, but we will endure whatever I have to :)

Hi Lou! You are lucky to be so far along, did it all go by fast for you?

Davies- great news and so happy for you! We are about the same now!...

Afm- another awesome scan! Babies 8+6 and 9wks, HB 160 and 164 I think? Saw them move. 
I also had first appt with my dr/re/superwoman to actually talk about a pregnancy for once. 
She said that they can tell from these scans if something looks off as I told her I was nervous about nt scan. she thinks the nt scan will be fine and can really put my mind at ease with good results. 
I even get to go off lovenox! Whoo hoo! In 4 weeks as I don't have a clotting disorder, it was just to rule anything out early on, along with the prednosone. Which I'll start to ween off that in a month or so and be off it by 18 wks. Will also go off progesterone in a month or a little more too. I can't wait to be done with all! This dr has had a lot of success with lov and pred for recurrent early unexp mcs and they all go off it around the same time.
We also talked about a scheduled c section (I needed to learn more) and it sounds great, no labor, they just pull everyone and everything out. In the hospital for 4 days but I've been through a lot with a bad car accident 15 years ago so I'm used to the pain and being in the hospital. Plus, wouldn't 4 days of us all taken care of in a hospital be nice? 

Who knows, just nice to be able to plan a little for the future. I asked when they call second tri is, it's 13 weeks there (you read some different things online). And they wont let me go past 38 wks and said the normal time twins usually come is 36 wks.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful that's awesome news! I'm so happy you'll feel somewhat confident going for the NT scan too. Did they want to do a scheduled C-section because you have twins? I secretly love hospital beds. They are so comfortable. I've only ever been in them to have a d&c, my ectopic removed or for a hysteroscopy, but I figured if I had to go through that, I enjoyed being in a comfortable bed getting TLC from some pretty fantastic nurses. 

So did they say that second tri is when you hit week 13 or once you've completed it? I've always thought it was once you completed week 13. 

Love the good news today! Let's keep it coming!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy! Are those 2 bruises from 2 shots? I hate when bruises get that dark. I hope dh gives you a break! How stressful to go through all of that. 

Heart- I don't know! I should have asked more specifically! I need to ask again next time. The c section would be because of twins. If the first one is normal position and second one is normal or even breech I think? I can try to have them with a normal delivery but I don't want to, tooooo scary for me. She agreed a c section would probably be best for me as I freak out with every appt, my septum removal surgery, etc. I worry too much over things normal people wouldn't worry that much about.
There's a chance you can try and go through a normal birth, then have to have a c section anyway. Or the second one could be laying funny and would need c section. It's really rare but sometimes people have delivered the first one then needed c sec for the second one.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's fantastic hopeful!! You must be on :cloud9: !!! X x
I come off the prenisolone at 9 weeks, well i start to wean off it then. A c section sounds good to me, and being taken care of. X x


----------



## hopeful23456

Looks like second tri starts wk 13 per the lovely mayo clinic here in MN
https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fetal-development/PR00113


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news hopeful :)

I always thought 2nd tri started at 13 weeks.


----------



## daviess3

Ah hopeful so exciting!!! They don't measure the hb at St Marys it just detects if it's abnormal!! Apparently! So frustrating I like to no! Lol! But I could see it that's the main thing!! Have you got puc hopeful I'm going to try upload mine! So excited can't believe this mayb it for all of us! So hope so!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah it does I think embo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just a quick update, Progesterone came in at 23.7 :dance: I read online somewhere it's gotta be at least a 15 :thumbup: Not sure how accurate that is, but I'm happy with a 23 for now :D


----------



## daviess3

Oh an ladies I had a stomach scan today with an empty bladder!! No internal scan!! So excited never had a good one! X


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/a3c8ea1e.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Thats brill Davies :) I'm hoping for an abdo one on Friday. I'll be 8 weeks so if everything's ok it should be fine :)

Looks like my sniffling has turned into a proper cold. Keep sneezing. Temps slightly up. Coughing and sore throat. I'm on the couch with my blanket feelin sorry for myself! I don't have an appetite today either. I seem to alternate days. One day I love my food, the next day I hate it!!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/9eca57c9.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Florida, great progesterone! Yay!!! Keep up the good work.

Davies, I can't believe you got such a great scan with an external scan. Wow, wow, wow! How wonderful for you. Can't wait to see the pic.

Hopeful, thanks for the explanation. I would do the C-section too. You don't need the extra stress. And I love the Mayo clinic. I defer to them for a lot of questions. So I'm going with what they say. Once we hit week 13, we'll be in the second tri! That will be January 27 for me. Please God let me get to Jan. 27 with no problems.


----------



## Embo78

Love the pic :cloud9:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow cool Davies.
congrats. So happy for you 
afm 

My knees are swollen. Stupid lupus. Lol
Trying not to have an mental breakdown. Man my hormones are all over.
Vent over sorry, thanks for letting me get it out


----------



## heart tree

Davies, look at your little bub! So cute!!!

Embo, take it easy. That cold really hit me hard, but mine only lasted a week with only 2 really bad days of it. 

I'm off to take a little walk with my man. Back in a bit. xoxo


----------



## daviess3

Thanks embo! So excited I'm bit peckish today not hungry an have full on cold to!! An I'm on my sofa with dressing gown pjs an blanket!! Lol! I taken glycerin!! That's useless!! Lots of hot water lemon an orange juice!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you get better soon embo :hugs: Your scan will be great on friday, i just know it!! 
Davies that is amazing!! Especially for am external. Do you have a tilted uterus too?


----------



## Embo78

I would make my self honey and lemon but I ran out of honey on Christmas eve :( I glazed the ham with it :(


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh wow so so cute, how clear is that. :cloud9: the pics finally loaded for me


----------



## FloridaGirl21

davies, love the scan pic!!


----------



## daviess3

Embo I ran out of honey to but had hot lemon with bit of sugar in! Fili did have a tilted uterus first pg but this time apparently not!! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Scan pic looks great davies! I haven't had an abdominal one yet. 
I will try and post scan pic later, Im so tired

Embo- hope you feel better!

Florida- I meant to say that is an awesome beta! And the prog is perfect too! Can't wait to hear the next. Heres a good website for when you get your second beta as it shows you doubling rate times and compares on the chart for min/normal/ max levels based on dpo of first beta number, I like it better than betabase
https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator


----------



## puppycat

Loving the scan pics :cloud9: - I asked for a scan but the gynae said no - as I'm not bleeding it's not needed. Grrrr!

Had my CT scan - weirdest ever. They put lead around my tummy but they scanned my chest so should be ok. Time will tell. They put dye in my vein via canula (I hate canulas!) and I had some wire or other in there too, dunno what for though. I don't ask many questions! lol

Anyway the good news is the scan was all clear. That means there's no clot in my lungs and the ribs look good too. Good news but where's the flippin clot then???? Why do I still feel so shit? Ahhhhh

Had a huge go with DH earlier. I threw up this morning (you can party here if you like but I didn't enjoy it!) lol. The joys of MS! Anyway I couldn't even look in the cupboard - seriously! I heaved for hours. DH didn't even get off his ass to do food for our daughter. My friend came up with her 5 month old and pasta for my daughters lunch. Can you believe it???


----------



## Neversaynever

I am reading...can't wait to go back to work so I can get on here without the OH moaning at me :haha:

Loving all the good sam news Davies...petit and hopeful

Titi....hang in they :hugs:

Pups...:grr: at no scan and DH :hugs:

:hi: to everyone :hugs:

XxX


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh my BFF is coming over, she just surprised me with out. She is visiting from Colorado. And I am so so anxious for her to see the kids, she hasnt seen them or me for over an year.


----------



## ttclou25

Just got back from scan - he just wouldnt get his feet out of his face i was there an hour and got a 10 minute dvd too.

Got a side angle - one of his face and foot in his mouth and one just proving he is indeed a boy with his balls sticking out lol
 



Attached Files:







401116_10150480032904484_512119483_8293005_739702970_n.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









404376_10150480031629484_512119483_8293000_957312368_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9









380802_10150480034019484_512119483_8293007_1141108041_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - Just wanted to say congrats to you and your scan - it feels much more dignified having the externals and even more real with the gel on your belly. :happydance:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh so so cute. Wow ttclouwhat an great picture of your baby


----------



## daviess3

Lou ur right I felt properly pg!! Ur pics are fab!! Proper lil boy look To him! Ahhh so lovely seeing hands feet so clear! Congrats my love! Hopeful did u get pic?? Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Lou- those pics are so cool! I can't believe how clear they are! Is that a called 3d or 4d scan? 

I just ate 1/2 can of sour cream n onion Pringles in about 3 mins, thinking about eating the rest. You girls were right, they are delicious.


----------



## Embo78

Lou love the pics :)

I'm buying some Pringles tomorrow. Everyone seems to be loving them at the mo!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

here they are. and indiv pics A & B


----------



## FloridaGirl21

love your scan pics ladies! hopeful, I didn't realize you were expecting twins!! :cloud9:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh wow hopeful they are so dang cute


----------



## Embo78

Awwww hopeful. Soooo sweet :)


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful gorgeous yours are so clear I kinda wish I had internal scan so mine was clearer!! Oh well it was a good scan that's main thing!! Urs are gorgeous so precious to have two babies xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Great pics ladies. Woo wonderful yo see the LOs growing!


----------



## petitpas

Lou, Davies, Hopeful, your scan pictures are incredibly cute! :cloud9: Congratulations!

9 great news on the friend visiting! As for the doc, I'd call again and say you are getting unwell and need to be seen ASAP. Then call again tomorrow morning, tomorrow afternoon... cry on whoever picks up the phone if you have to.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely scan pics Davies, Lou an hopeful xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, that's great news that they didn't find any clots in your lungs! :thumbup:
Do they have an idea what might be wrong? Are you still in pain?


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to pop and in say how much I enjoy seeing your scan pics. It's so different seeing them from you ladies instead of all the first timer, no loss chicks. Really makes me tear up when I see them. Can't wait to join you!


----------



## heart tree

Lou I'm astounded at the clarity of his precious little face. You must be on cloud 9 today. So happy for you!

Hopeful your little bubs are so cute. They both look perfectly healthy. So awesome! 

Puppy I'm so relieved you don't have a clot in your lung. What's the next step? I wish you got a baby scan too! But I'm selfish that way. 

Took a long walk with my husband today. I haven't walked that far in over a week and my uterus was definitely crampy as we walked. We stopped at a cafe to get brunch. I ran straight to the bathroom for a knicker check. Only progesterone. Whew. It is so nice here today that we sat outside in the sun to eat. I didn't even need a coat! Then we had a quick look around Anthropologie for some new pants that would fit me. I'm wearing the same pants daily now as they're the only ones that fit! Couldn't find any. Walked home and had the tiniest bit of colored tinge on the TP when I wiped. Not enough to even call it spotting. I hate seeing it though. Super nauseous all day so at least I have that comfort today. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Croy!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks Petipas i am tempted to say I am sick so I can get a scan.


----------



## heart tree

That's a good idea. You should do that 9.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I am calling tomorrow. Pray they let me be seen before the 12th otherwise I am going to the er, and saying I am sick bc my knees are swollen anyways


----------



## filipenko32

Great scans Everyone!! X 
Good luck today 9!
Has anyone got one boob that is much more sore than than the other!?


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Lou I'm astounded at the clarity of his precious little face. You must be on cloud 9 today. So happy for you!
> 
> Hopeful your little bubs are so cute. They both look perfectly healthy. So awesome!
> 
> Puppy I'm so relieved you don't have a clot in your lung. What's the next step? I wish you got a baby scan too! But I'm selfish that way.
> 
> Took a long walk with my husband today. I haven't walked that far in over a week and my uterus was definitely crampy as we walked. We stopped at a cafe to get brunch. I ran straight to the bathroom for a knicker check. Only progesterone. Whew. It is so nice here today that we sat outside in the sun to eat. I didn't even need a coat! Then we had a quick look around Anthropologie for some new pants that would fit me. I'm wearing the same pants daily now as they're the only ones that fit! Couldn't find any. Walked home and had the tiniest bit of colored tinge on the TP when I wiped. Not enough to even call it spotting. I hate seeing it though. Super nauseous all day so at least I have that comfort today.
> 
> Good luck for your scan tomorrow Croy!

Aww heart I wish that stupid spotting would go away for you and stop torturing you psychologically!! At least you know everything is perfect! But go away even tiny spotting and leave our heart alone! :growlmad:


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful fab scan sweetie I can see baby b eye socket it's such a good Piccy! 

Morning everyone else- been up since 6am got a winter wonderland wedding to do, not that I can do much with my fat gut lol


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls

I've got a letter for my GP so got an appt at 1.55pm today for that. The Dr in the hospital suggested getting my GP to refer me to EPAU but i know what their attitude will be down there so i'm not sure i'll bother tbh. RPL doesn't mean one thing to them. They don't do prevention they just wait for you to lose.


----------



## daviess3

I would insist puppy!! My epau r quite good it's my doc that can't b bothered!! They can help prevent you unneccesary stress!! Fxd for you Hun! 
Good luck 9 babies that's bad about your appointment! 

Afm woken up with swollen glands an my left ear blocked! Very sore throat! Seeing midwife today so will talk to her! I'm scared coz the placenta starts to take over from the yolk sac in next couple of weeks an it's started to happen in my case coz the yolk sac was starting to decrease in size! So that's good but that's when I mc first time I think it was more to do with low progesterone but I never got a reason etc but saw a hb at 8+3 as had brown spotting an at 9w5d went back as bleeding an baby stopped growing at 8+4/6 they couldn't give def!! Obviously I was 8+6 yesterday so 9 weeks today but I'm scared!! Symptoms kinda gone! I no I need to relax!! X


----------



## puppycat

In my case its my EPAU. The GP will gladly refer me but they are so shitty in there. Especially if you're not bleeding or in pain. They don't do 'run of the mill'


----------



## puppycat

Just threw up again, so not fun :cry:

Are any of you girls on anti sickness tabs? I'm going to ask the Dr for some today


----------



## petitpas

Fili, yes, sometimes one is worse for a week, then they take turns several times a day. It became worse when I came off the steroids :shrug:

Heart, big hugs on the spotting. I really believe it is just left overs and hope that will be it for now :hugs:

Davies, I totally feel with you. I didn't sleep at all last night due to a cold that hit me like a ton of bricks. I just tried vapour with a towel over my head and a small spoonful of menthol oil. It made me gag :nope: Bah!


----------



## Embo78

Ditto pip! I'm full of a horrible cold. Tossed and turned all night. I'm such a grump today cos I'm tired! My head hurts so bad and I feel really dizzy :(


----------



## petitpas

The whooshing in my blocked ear is driving me nuts :wacko:
Please, I want to be healthy and enjoy a couple of days with my husband now that most of the family have gone!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pip and embo big :hugs: hope you feel better soon, drink lots of water and try to flush that virus out. Look at my highly technical medical advice!! X x 

Puppy Davies is on those tablets and I think they helped her? :hugs: its probably best to have the sickness as it's reassuring?? But not nice. X x


----------



## filipenko32

Pip ive just had my diary out :coffee: and I've worked out that I will take my last 5mg steroid at 12 weeks 3 days, if I make it to then!! :cloud9: does that sound right to you? I'm weaning off from 9 weeks, 5mg off every four days.


----------



## daviess3

Yes puppy I took them 3 times a day over Xmas but just 1 yest an none today no need!! That's good!! I was in a mess a big mess there fine to take pg so don't worry!! U ask for some Hun, I only got them he said coz I said I couldn't even drink water!! I couldn't was in a mess!! 
Not got massive appetite now coz of cold!! Went to tesco with my whooshing ear petit!! So annoying!! I brought lozenges some fibregel incase I can't go again lol! Some gaviscon icase that's back! So I'm well stocked just wish my ear would pop back! Every now an again when I drink it does for a min!! 
I brought lots of food close your ears puppy!! No meat yuk!! I got crumpets English muffins angel delight apples bananas satsumas tinned mandarins pineapple, sugar snap peas, twixs, chocolate chip brioches, an cheap ready salted crisps!! Lol an that was really the contents of my shop!! Hsha xx


----------



## filipenko32

Bumpy thinks she got her first positive pregnancy test today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

EDIT not sure if it's a preg test or opk she is talking about now! :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls - Dr gave my Ciclazine (sp?) because potassium is low i think she was more inclined to believe me oh and because i'm transparent! Bought nux vomica too. Sod keeping the sickness fili! I can't function, I have a toddler and I haven't fed her since 23rd Dec?


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I've just picked out the fruit, and the crisps from your list. All I can eat at the mo is chicken and satsumas!! Well that is all I want to eat, satsumas in particular, Ive had 6 small ones today now!
Still got symptoms but going through a negative phase today, I just can't believe I'll ever have a good scan, just can't imagine it iykwim? Just can't. I've tried to think pos thoughts to block it out but my negative head is on. Can't even bring myself to book one, but my nhs gp doc will get me in to an epu at the drop of a hat, she said so not worried about going on impulse. Just going to go when I pluck up the courage. I was thinking today but then i got into such a state i felt 100 times sicker. Need to be braver and just go! I should see a heartbeat from now shouldn't I? Got same result on the Doppler this morning but know I can't rely on that. Did you girls feel sicker at your scans?


----------



## puppycat

Other people have fed her for me btw, she's not starving, lol.


----------



## filipenko32

Yah puppy best to have the sickness, know it's there and have the means to get rid of it!! Win win.


----------



## daviess3

oh fili chicken yuk!! Lol 
Sorry ur feeling poo hun! Sicky is a fab sign remember that! An of course ur worried about scan we all are everytime! but you have to be brave an go for it hun!! Its going to be amazing as you had lots of symptoms so stop stressing!!!
Puppy I havent cooked dinner in weeks either!! Still now not 100% but thats good im grateful coz it means its growing but u do just need a few hours a day to eat!! Or ur very run down x
Im off to a mw appointment now see you soon xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hey ladies how r u all? i had some amazing news today. izzy was tested for my chromosome problem to see is shes normal, a carrier or unbalanced! results came bk, shes perfect in every way :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww brilliant tracie!!! So pleased for you, I know your story. I was reading back through the recurrent miscarriage thread from the beginning the other day and you were on there losing hope at one point!! Look how perfect everything is for you now so pleased, I knw you've been through a lot x x x


----------



## daviess3

Tracie so pleased for you, lovely news!! 
Puppy my hubby has fed himself his daughter an the dog lol!! There not starving!! I can't even feed the dog haha?! X


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhhhh dog food! :munch: ONLY JOKING :rofl: 


....should stop laughing at my own jokes...


----------



## 9babiesgone

Officially have not just nighttime nausea but all morning. I can't keep the food I ate down. Yikes. It hit me bad this morning


----------



## puppycat

Don't get me started on hubby! He hasn't been feeding her either. Waste of space he is.


----------



## filipenko32

Have you tried talking to him puppy or do you think that would be pointless?


----------



## 9babiesgone

What happened puppy? Did I miss something? Ae you ok?


----------



## 9babiesgone

Btw tracie great news. Sorry just reading back and catching up. So glad Isabella is perfect!


----------



## ttclou25

:kiss: Tracie - Fab news that shes passed her tests, more pics soon please


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

just had chunk weighed! take into consideration she was 6lb3 at birth and it takes them 3 weeks to get back to that weight as most babies lose weight! shes 6lb10!!!!! little chub!


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Tracey xx

I've tried talking to him but he just doesnt see it


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe tracie. Hw cute!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Puppy I am lost. What happened?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

<3


----------



## Amos2009

Tracie- she's beautiful!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Wow tracie she is gorgeous!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

thankyou :)


----------



## puppycat

Awww what a cute baby girl :cloud9:

9 i havent been well and DH has been a [email protected] So selfish


----------



## 9babiesgone

So sorry puppy! Men can be such insensitive pricks. I really hope you knock some sense into his head. I don't tolerate tht crap in my life, bc my hubby knows I had health problems before we got married. You're pregnant he should be making your bed for you and cooking for you. Wat an twat


----------



## heart tree

Morning!

Fili, I definitely have one boob that hurts more than the other. And on that boob, there is one spot that feels more tender than everywhere else. A few days ago I even had some quick sharp shooting pains in that spot. I wonder it it&#8217;s a spot getting ready for milk? I responded to your fears about a scan on the RMC thread, but wanted to just say that your fears are totally valid. I&#8217;ve been a wreck every time I&#8217;ve had to have a scan. I have another one next week and am already a wreck about it. I don&#8217;t think there is ever a time to feel ready for a scan. You just need to feel a little more ready than the day before. That&#8217;s when you should schedule it. I had a heartbeat at exactly 6 weeks. But some women don&#8217;t. If you really want to make sure you&#8217;ll see the hb, maybe you should wait until 7 weeks. 

Davies, you poor thing. It is no fun being sick. When I was sick last week, my nausea went away. I read other women have the same thing happen to them. It&#8217;s almost like our bodies can only handle one at a time! I know how scary this time is for you. But everything looked great at your last scan and when the placenta takes over, symptoms can start to wane. Try to relax as much as possible. Do you have another scan scheduled for reassurance?

Pip and Embo sorry you are both sick too! Boy, we&#8217;ve been passing something around to each other!

Puppy, I hope you start to feel better with the meds. And I really hope your husband gets his act together and starts to take care of you. 

Tracie, little Izzy is gorgeous and perfect in every way! You give me hope, especially since you had bleeding with her. Did they ever find out why you bled? Did they ever see any blood in your uterus?

9, did you get an appointment today?

Last night I had a pretty bad lower back cramp on my right side. I couldn&#8217;t tell it was related to my uterus or not. It was hard to get comfortable. I did walk a good deal yesterday after being very sedentary, so I&#8217;m hoping I just strained it. It feels better today after a sleep, but I can still feel it. I also have a little more brown spotting. More like brown staining as it is so light and only shows up a tiny bit on the TP when I wipe. I&#8217;m scared for my scan next week, but am glad I have another one just to make sure the little one is still growing. I&#8217;m going to take it easy on the couch today. I feel like such a lump these days! I completely stopped exercising and sit in front of the TV all day (and B&B). I need a life!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i had a blood bubble floating around that kept leaking, it worked its way down and out in the end but i bled 4 times not sure if it was all from that tho.. was very scary and i had bad pains everytime. but ofc it was all fine :)


----------



## 9babiesgone

Nope they wouldn't give me one , so I am going in the free clinic at 1 pm


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Tracie. I'm so glad it worked out and didn't cause any harm to your gorgeous girl or you.

9 I'm glad you are going in today. You shouldn't have to wait until the 12th. Good luck.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Awe heart it is good to relax. Unfortunately getting my munchkins to let me rest is a whole nother matter. Hope you juste enjoy your afternoon.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks heart! Your support is amazing!


----------



## petitpas

Izzy is gorgeous! I love those rheindeer shoes! :cloud9:

Fili, are you sure you start weaning off at 9 weeks? My lower dose protocol said to start weaning off the steroids at 12 weeks. It took 12 days. Maybe he starts the higher dose ladies earlier as it takes longer :shrug:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

petitpas said:


> Izzy is gorgeous! I love those rheindeer shoes! :cloud9:
> 
> Fili, are you sure you start weaning off at 9 weeks? My lower dose protocol said to start weaning off the steroids at 12 weeks. It took 12 days. Maybe he starts the higher dose ladies earlier as it takes longer :shrug:

My dad saw them and just had to buy them! she gets spoilt rotten! got more clothes than me!


----------



## Amos2009

Question for all you steroid chicks....I know I have read the dosage and things you all were on in different threads- can you put it in this one again so I can see? I am going to doctor myself this time with them starting in the next day or so. I am also going to start on the lovenox (which doc agrees with by the way).


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie, she is sooo cute :cloud9: 

Thanks heart for your kind words x x x. I think your back might be strained a little from the walking. I go on long long walks and get that sometimes. Other than the walks I am a slob too! We are incubators makings lives so in effect we're 'getting a life' lol. All I want to do is watch films, eat and sleep. Sounds like a good recipe for growing beans! And I just know your next scan will be great again, just know it! X x x


----------



## petitpas

Amos, I was on the lower dose protocol, which is 25mg/day until 12 weeks and then slowly wean off them (down 5mg every three days). I hope it works out well for you, too,might as well throw everything at it :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Amos i was on 25mg a day from ovulation, then when I got my bfp it went up to 40mg. I was diagnosed with slightly higher nk cells than pip and it would seem I wean off them differently. So at 9 weeks I minus 5mg every 4 days... Odd weaning off plan I think but better follow it! That takes me to 12 weeks ish before I am free of them. they don't bother me anymore though... That helpful?


----------



## petitpas

There is another doctor in the UK, professor Quenby. I believe her dosage is 20mg from bfp. I'm not sure of the weaning off details but I suppose it is somewhere around the 12 week mark.


----------



## Amos2009

So is it not usual to take them from O? Or should I just wait til a BFP? Fili- are you taking them from O since you were diagnosed with high ones?


----------



## filipenko32

I took them from ovulation, so did pip. Dr qeunby believes in from bfp. Both seem to have success... I wonder if you could follow dr s's plan via Skype or email???


----------



## heart tree

Great suggestion Fili. I really want you guys to get Amos pregnant with her forever baby. Thanks for giving her all of this great steroid advice. She's going to join us here soon with all of your help.


----------



## Amos2009

I think I'm going to follow that doc through you Fili and Pip! Are either of you on Lovenox by chance too?


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not, pip is! 

I took 75mg aspirin daily all the time, from cd 1. I also took progesterone from after ovulation. I credit omega 3 fish oil for my earlier ovulation this time. Obviously I don't know if any of this has worked for me yet!


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- you DO have a life! Inside that belly growing. You don't need too much more if a life than that! :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Tracie- she is a real beauty hon. So sweet.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Titi :hugs:

How are you today? Did you meet with your OB?


----------



## daviess3

Hi Titi keeping everything crossed for u xxx
Amos we want you over here hunny!!!! Hope ur ok xx
Heart how u doing? xx
Afm just cold no sickness today!! now wish i did have it lol!!
Mw was good apart from she couldnt find a vein an i hate having blood done!! so she stoppped!! Now got go again!! 

WHen do we stop taking aspirin ladies? Also when r u going to dtd again?? Im scared lol!! xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I'm not going to DTD for a while. Still having some brown spotting so I'm waaayyy too scared to BD right now. Probably not until second tri if we make it that far. Poor hubby is so ready for some action! Today he asked about giving me some pleasure. I told him I was too scared to cause any disturbance to my uterus and an orgasm was out of the question. I started crying telling him I've been through too much and am scared to do anything that might cause harm. He felt so bad. But it put him right out of the mood! Crying isn't very sexy!

Don't worry about not feeling sick. I had a cold for a week and didn't feel nausea the whole week. I was so worried when I saw the doctor. She looked worried too when I told her I didn't have nausea for a week. Then she asked if my boobs were tender. I said they were, but not as much. I told her since I take progesterone, wouldn't that make them hurt? She said no, it's the pregnancy that makes them hurt. Then we did the scan and everything was ok. 

You'll be fine! Do you have another scan date?


----------



## Embo78

Heart I'm so glad you wrote that. My nausea has gone but I have this awful cold. My boobs are still tender but I thought that may be the progesterone. With each of my mmcs my boobs stopped hurting. 

I'm so anxious about the scan. Any tips ladies?


----------



## daviess3

Thanks heart next scan 11tg jan!! Our hubby's should all talk!! Mine said exactly same yesterday when we got back from our scan!! I said no I'm not allowed!! The doc didn't say but u can't be to careful! My bbs same sorebut not as sore!! Tummy still bloated!! I just did the ring test on my belly!! An it said girl ring just moved from side to side!! Have you done that heart? Hope your resting today after ur walk xx


----------



## heart tree

Glad I could put some of your nerves at ease Embo. I wish I had some words of wisdom for calming your fears for your scan, but I've been such a damn wreck each time I'm not a good person to offer advice. The only thing that helped was to tell myself that at least I would have an answer one way or another. At least I would know rather than sitting and worrying in limbo. That brought me some comfort. I told myself that no matter what the outcome, at least I could move forward a little bit. That kind of helped me, but honestly, I'm a mess before each one.


----------



## heart tree

I just updated the front page with your next scan Davies. I haven't done the ring test. I'll give it a go! I just had a small walk with Tim but am home now for the rest of the day. Just going to relax.


----------



## 9babiesgone

Omgosh my kids wanted to run all over the park, so here I am huffing and puffing now that I am home. Titi nice to see you
Davies I am su per bloated as well
Amos, I am praying you get knocked up soon! Hope the plan of steroids does it for you.
To everyone else, sorry , I am having an hard time as exhausted as I am to keep up. Hubby gets home in a hour then we go to clinic. I am excited but nervous too.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart. I have to admit, it feels better knowing I have this thread for support.


----------



## hopeful23456

my boobs are barely sore but I've been wearing a sports bra for days now, constantly. 

Heart- I slept strange on my back once and back and leg were sore for a few hours. 
Sorry you still see brown but that just takes a long time to work its way out.

Twix sound REALLY good Davies!

Tracie- she is beautiful! 

9- so glad you are going in today!

Embo- we all freak out about scans! And they go just fine and then we freak out again... ;)

Amos- I am on 20 mg prednisone since bfp (11dpo) and will be weaning off and done around 18 weeks. Not sure how the wean off goes but looks like I will be on them a bit longer than the other girls.
On 40 mg lovenox until Beg of 13 wks. ( I don't have a clotting disorder technically- your type of mthfr typically does lovenox throughout from what I've read) 
And 50 mg progesterone supp until 14 wks or something like that? 
I will be on baby asp the entire time.

I have got to hand it to the girls wih kids here- I don't know how you do it, I can barely stay out of bed for over and hour. Don't know how I'm going to be able to work next week. They say in a few weeks we get our energy back?


----------



## 9babiesgone

40 minutes. I hate waiting.


----------



## Tititimes2

Not yet. My appt is later this evening. So we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Embo78

Hope your appt goes well titi. Are you having a scan?


----------



## heart tree

Good luck 9. 

Titi I know you aren't expecting to get much information today but I'm wishing you good luck too. 

Hopeful I'm really dreading going back to work next week. I wish I could spend the entire pregnancy on the couch to be honest.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- were you saying you are nervous for the scan? Huge hugs, it's ok. if you do one now, like heart said, you may not hear a heartbeat yet as some show up 7 wks or so. That first scan is hard as you really have no idea what you will see but I think you will be happily surprised too! 
Same with you Embo!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

no beta results today :( should find out in the morning!


----------



## Tititimes2

Thanks- probably not too much info today but he always scans me. My blood pressure is elevated though so my OB will have to take a look at that. DH can't be there today- the first appt in 2 years of this that he'll miss. I'm sad about that. And he is a great comfort to me at these appts. So a little tough today.


----------



## heart tree

Grrrr Florida! I want to go beat them up for you! Don't they know how important this is? Sorry honey.


----------



## Embo78

Titi that's always hard :( remember we're all holding your hand tho :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

That's right Titi we are definitely holding your hand. If nothing else, I'm glad you are getting such close monitoring. I know how stressful it is though.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful have a twix for ur twins lol!! I just had chocolate angel delight with mandarins an peaches tinned! Never liked tinned fruit but its so nice with angel delight! Yum yum pls try u will love it!! Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone x

Davies side to side is a boy circle is girl x I love this test x you have to be careful though sometimes it picks up losses on some people an on some it doesn't everyone ihave done it to it has picked up losses I can't believe how accurate it is but....on my friend it said boy an she's just had a little girl so she must have been in the 1% that's wrong x 

I find over the palm or the hand is good and with a needle and thread 6-8 inches long x hold it in your right Hand an hold your left hand palm down swing the needle to hit the bit between your thumb and finger 3 times x turn left hand so palm is facing up an then hold the needle about an inch over palm or wrist x after every move wait for it to stop completely x should even tell you your future children x beware right arm gets sore esp if you've got lots of pregnancies to go through x if doing of belly hit needle of that 3 times too this picks up your energy it all works on magnetic fields really love this test xxx think I'll do it again not done it since been pregnant last time I done it it said boy let's see if it's still the same xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone x

Davies side to side is a boy circle is girl x I love this test x you have to be careful though sometimes it picks up losses on some people an on some it doesn't everyone ihave done it to it has picked up losses I can't believe how accurate it is but....on my friend it said boy an she's just had a little girl so she must have been in the 1% that's wrong x 

I find over the palm or the hand is good and with a needle and thread 6-8 inches long x hold it in your right Hand an hold your left hand palm down swing the needle to hit the bit between your thumb and finger 3 times x turn left hand so palm is facing up an then hold the needle about an inch over palm or wrist x after every move wait for it to stop completely x should even tell you your future children x beware right arm gets sore esp if you've got lots of pregnancies to go through x if doing of belly hit needle of that 3 times too this picks up your energy it all works on magnetic fields really love this test xxx think I'll do it again not done it since been pregnant last time I done it it said boy let's see if it's still the same xx


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry For double post don't know if t my connection or bnb but having trouble with it today taking e ages trying load pages to read back anyone else? Surfing on other sites is fine fr me xxx


----------



## heart tree

I've had some connection problems with B&B for the past few days. I'm going to get out a needle and thread and see what happens!


----------



## heart tree

I just did the needle trick over my palm and my belly. Both were a circle. Is that a girl?


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - looks like circle is a girl ;)

titi - good luck at the scan - we are all going with you! I was carrying my phone downstairs yesterday and thought that you were all with me all the time :)


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah x I got girl too this time woohoo wonder if my path as changed x will have to try on hubby but he's got toothache just nie so better leave it ill another day lol x glad problems not my connection no happy though everything else fine except bnb :-( lol xxx


----------



## petitpas

Amos, here goes:

Folic acid 5mg from before conception to 12 weeks
Vitamin D 1,000iu from before conception until birth
Pregnacare plus omega 3 (one pill, one gel capsule) from before conception until birth
Aspirin 75mg from before conception until 36 weeks
Fragmin 5,000 iu twice daily by injection (this is equivalent to lovenox and I am on double the normal preventative dose - this was an individual decision by my doctors and I don't know anyone else on this dose) from bfp until six weeks after giving birth
Prednisolone 25mg from ovulation until 12 weeks, then slowly weaned off
Cyclogest (progesterone suppository) 400mg once daily from 2dpo(ish) until 16 weeks

Ok, I hope I haven't forgotten anything!


----------



## heart tree

How does it show losses? I was reading that it can look confused if it is a loss. I've done it several more times and it is a circle. But I also wonder if it is my brain influencing the test because I want a girl? Oh well, it's fun anyway and I'll be so happy just to have a healthy baby!


----------



## heart tree

hopeful23456 said:


> I was carrying my phone downstairs yesterday and thought that you were all with me all the time :)

That is so sweet!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart I have thought this too but I have had my friend hold it an I always get same pattern girl dd1boy(loss 16yrs ago) girl dd2 girl dd3 boy(mmc) doesn't seem to pick up my chemicals an girl ? X before this pregnancy I got boy that whim wondering if path has changed x

On my hubby my first 2dd's are not his he got girl boy boy will have to see if that's changed to girl boy girl now xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

This is from another forum, i bought these pants! The flared, black and blue and the skinny black (online, they didn't have the skinny blue in my size)

The sizes run really small, I was a size 6 before, I got the flared in a 10 and am going to return for a 12 ( I hate pants that are even a little tight) and I got the blk skinny legged in a 12 and they are very comfy

Heres the post from some girl...


For those of us that are ready for some stretchy pants but won't fit into maternity pants yet, I suggest these lovelies from old navy. They are made from stretchy fabric but also have an elastic waistband. They make them in black and demin, skinny and flare. The black are "dressy" enough for me to wear to work with a longer sweater. They stay up really well but will grow too. I bought them as soon as we found out we were pregnant and wear them all the time!*
https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=70341&vid=1&pid=884977

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=70137&vid=1&pid=884974&scid=884974002

https://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=70137&vid=1&pid=884974&scid=884974012


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Pip! I know about everything but Vitamin D and Omega 3....what do those help with?


----------



## hopeful23456

I am on 2000 iu vit d3 and vit b supercomplex and the dha pill that comes with one a day prenatal but i dont take the prenatal as i take dha and metanx as they are the equivalant of 4 mg folic acid (in form of l methyl folate which is easier to absorb) 
I had low vit d on bloodwork


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos - you are soon to bfp - I just know it! Get some bd in tomorrow morning ?


----------



## Amos2009

I'm going to try tonight....I used to could get the old man to do it 2 nights in a row, but time has taken it's toll HA

So you think if my vitamin D is ok I should take it anyway?


----------



## hopeful23456

I think it's fine to take. There's a forum where so many rpl girls are low in vit D they had a Forum about it. Have fun bding! It was so much easier when we were younger...


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos, when you are done bding, just lay there and roll over to put your legs up on the wall ;) I did it after reading that mon and Jon did it and we both got bfps. Just put your feet up on the wall (I did where a headboard would be but I don't have a headboard, just the wall) and lay there as long as you can take it. I would do 20 mins or so and made dh give me my undies and shorts when I was laying there so I could keep my feet up. Lol


----------



## Amos2009

Funny you said that....I put my feet up on the headboard last night and put a pillow under my butt to lift it up a little.....never tried that before. We'll see if it works!


----------



## petitpas

Amos, there is some research showing that most miscarrying women are vit D deficient. So it is recommended by many clinics. There is some debate about whether all pregnant women should be advised to take a vit D supplement.
As for the omega 3, someone (fili?) pointed out to me that it works on your immune system. It also helps develop your baby's brain (which is why my Dr told me not to stop when I weaned off the steroids).


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Pip....I'm adding that to my list today when I get my pineapple.


----------



## petitpas

Amos, I always put my bum on a pillow, too :D
There is a theory that women with high nk cells are more likely to fall pregnant whilst on the steroids, which is why some IVF clinics give them out from ovulation, especially in women who have had a few IVF failures.


----------



## daviess3

Amos I did bum on pillow to! Xx
I read mrsk that back an forth was girl!! Well then I read mire an there seems to b answers both ways!! But when I then did it that u paused after each preg I had 3 back an forth an 2 round this one being round in circles! So who knows!! I don't mind whichever way!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies everything I read when I googled was a circle was a girl and back and forth was a boy. Maybe you are having 3 boys and one girl! 

I did it with pauses and I got two girls, two boys and a girl. Then it stopped. I wonder if it was talking about all of my pregnancies since I've been pregnant 5 times. Other times I just kept getting one and it was a girl every time. 

I wonder where 9 and Croy are. Hope everything is ok with the scans.


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies - Sorry to keep you waiting! Hubby and his dad have been working on our house today, re running wires and stuff which I didn't realise meant the internet would be out. It's funny how many things I haven't been able to do without it!! ha ha

Everything went well at the scan, HB increased to 176 and it measured one day behind, but the doctor said it was totally normal and she was happy for the growth that had happened.

I am still having lots of pulling and cramping and backaches which makes me constantly nervous but I am trying to take deep breaths and relax!


----------



## heart tree

That's wonderful news Croy! I was measuring a day behind too but everything I've heard from other ladies is that you can measure behind and then catch up the next time or you can measure ahead a few days and then fall back to your original date. That's why I don't want to change my ticker because things change so quickly. It's totally normal. 

And the heart rate is excellent! I think that's a really good indicator too. So glad you got more good news. Do you have another scan date scheduled?


----------



## petitpas

Fab news on the scan, croydon! :thumbup:

I have a question: who else has horrible burping issues? I find myself yet again sitting up in bed for hours getting burps out :blush:


----------



## 9babiesgone

Didn't get a scan and the clinic was so busy they didn't see me. Eh. What an waste. Ran some errands on the way home and now it is time for me to sleep? Nope laundry. Lol. Telling myself pma pma!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry 9 that is a waste of time. 

Pip I've had some burping but not too bad. Since my cold I've been swallowing a lot of mucus which traps air and makes me burp. Yuk.


----------



## petitpas

Yuk indeed!

Brp.

9, it looks like your new doc's secretary is due more squeeky wheel calls then...


----------



## hopeful23456

9 - sorry for the waste of time, that sucks!

Pip- I thought I was going to burst as I couldn't get burps out around wk 4 to 5
It hurt so bad and was all upper stomach. Luckily it went away but I could barely eat. I was popping tums, gas x and tried maalox and beano. Gasx worked a little but I had to walk around and try and get the burps out for hours. I wouldn't have the energy for it now. Hope your burps come out!

Congrats on the good scan croy!!!!


----------



## 9babiesgone

Thanks pet pas, you want to call for me. Lol. Th ey treat me like I am an idiot for not waiting 2 weeks. Eh I am calling tomorrow again. I feel like no doctor wants to treat me or they put it off forever. But stu pid hormones taking over and I am probably being paranoid.


----------



## Amos2009

9- I just can't believe no one will see you. Do they know your history? Your illnesses? That you are now preggo with twins? I just can't imagine a place that would turn someone in your situation down?


----------



## croydongirl

Sorry about the gas issues. I read in 'what to expect' that it can e helped if you drink in between meals but not actually with your food. I think it reduces the air that you take in. It might be worth a shot?

I am having gas issues in the other end! Not socially acceptable! ha ha

Heart - I could have another scan in a week, but I didn't book one yet. I am getting into see the nurse practitioner at my OB's office on the 3rd, and my OB on the 6th. I am not sure if I will get a scan with either of those visits, I forgot to ask. I am going to call back tomorrow. If they are not planning to scan me, I would book one, but if they are I can just get it at my OB instead. I still feel like a fraud to be scheduling prenatal doctor visits! But I saw the little peanut. I know he's in there!!


----------



## heart tree

I have my first prenatal visit on the 6th too. My sister said they will probably just do the Doppler but not an ultrasound. So I booked an ultrasound on the 3rd. I just need to keep seeing the babe each week. I'm too damn paranoid otherwise. I guess the only benefit to recurrent losses is that they'll give us as many scans as we want. When I lurk in the first trimester section all of those women are also freaking out but can't get a scan for a long time. 

Oh the benefits of being us! LOL!


----------



## croydongirl

I cant go into first tri at the moment, just feels weird. But it is nice that we have already seen our little ones.
I think i will book one for next week because i am pretty sure that they will schedule a scan for another time after my appointment and I want the reassurance too. I like to now week to week at least for most of the first tri when things are more uncertain. I genuinely think i will worry less if i can just make it to 13 weeks.


----------



## Amos2009

Congratulations Croy on your latest scan. I absolutely LOVE seeing all these thriving, happy babies and ladies on this thread.


----------



## heart tree

croydongirl said:


> I cant go into first tri at the moment, just feels weird. But it is nice that we have already seen our little ones.
> I think i will book one for next week because i am pretty sure that they will schedule a scan for another time after my appointment and I want the reassurance too. I like to now week to week at least for most of the first tri when things are more uncertain. I genuinely think i will worry less if i can just make it to 13 weeks.

I'm definitely doing a weekly scan until the second tri. I totally hear you on that. And am praying to make it that far too. 

I haven't posted in the first tri section. I've been curious to see what "normal" pregnant women talk about. I guess I'm trying to recapture some of the innocence. But often I find myself shaking my head at how naive they are. One woman asked how important it was to get a scan and doctors appt before the second trimester. She said she couldn't afford it because her husband didn't believe in maternity insurance. Most women told her to get Medicaid since she lived in the US. She said she talked to her husband about it and he said they made too much money to apply. So she's just going to wait until she's in the second tri before seeing a doctor! Huh??? 

Another woman asked how many scans people were planning on having during their pregnancy. I had to laugh at that one. Could you imagine us answering that one? I've had 6 before 9 weeks pregnant. 

I can't post there. I don't feel like I fit in.


----------



## heart tree

Embo I'm off to bed but wanted to say good luck. You'll be in my dreams with good news all around you. xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

I think the difference is that they assume they will have a baby with them in 9 months, and while I am hopeful, and getting more hopeful with every week that passes, I am still not yet feeling certain that that will be our outcome. I want it with every part of me, but I can't just assume when 5 times before that's not been my story.

I know it will get easier as our babies grow and our bellies grow but fro now I am happy to say, "today I am pregnant, and I am thankful for that"


----------



## heart tree

You read my mind Croy. That's exactly how I feel. 

Off to bed. Goodnight pregnant ladies! xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Me pip! My husband looks at me in disgust!! But I just say I can't help it and then he feels bad! :haha: Yeah and with regards to getting pregnant quickly Amos, pip did on her second cycle of steroids and I did on my first so what pip said must be true. And what the girls said about vit d and omega is true, good nutritionally but they also help to suppress the immune system I think. Definitely think you should give it a go, but where would you get the medicine from? 

Croy great great news on the scan!! 1 day is nothing, I would be so happy with your scan result! Great heartbeat too! X x 

Thanks for your advice about scans hopeful and heart, I think I'm just going to have to be brave... And like you say it's better to know either way. I will be taking my phone in so i have you all with me! 

Hope you have more luck today 9! 

Good luck today embo! And hope you get your betas today Florida :growlmad:
Titi hope you get more info today x 

I will dtd after I get my live baby!! Poor hubby!! 

Afm I missed all the forum banter last night as i was asleep on the sofa by 8pm, hubby said i slept through loud action tv, then i dragged myself to bed at 11pm and didn't get up till 6.30 this morning!! :sleep: couldnt keep my eyes open! Sickness has worn off this morning and bbs not as sore but seems it is normal for the symptoms to come and go! 

Oh yes Twix is so good and would be great for your twins hopeful! One stick each! :baby: :baby: Might get one today now you're talking about them. There must be a us equivalent?

Happy new year to everyone! I'm not sure what we are doing yet, not sure if I'll even be able to stay up given last night's performance!


----------



## daviess3

Morn fili, twix is gooood they do them in the us to!! In fact I may havd one for breakfast lol!! My symptoms aren't there either bbs bit sore no nausea just stinking cold!! Oh I wish I had my nausea lol!! Feel panicky about it all now!! Coz this is my scary week I just would like to be scanned this week!! I just am panicking myself probably but I wonder if the epau would see me? If I wait till after new year?! I'm bit like heart I need that reassurance! Def get urs booked fili just for peace of mind Hun it helps!! 
Well my eyelash lady will be here in 10 mins an I need to havd a crumpets see u in an hour xx


----------



## daviess3

Also been considering a Doppler anyone recommend any for a good one? X


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I am using a Sonoline B. I used it for the first time at 10+2. It took a while but I found ducky first try :happydance:

Amos, you know not to look at me as an example of getting pregnant quickly. Steroids made no difference to me. I was actually thinking of Dr Here's book and also some ladies I know who took them fell pregnant much faster than they usually did. Not all, but most.

9, I remember calling my consultant's secretary. She told me again that my appointment was set at 12 weeks. I burst into tears and told her this is the third time and I never make it. My babies always die before. That's when she understood and booked me in earlier. Since then I've always been seeing her since 5 weeks and the secretary is totally rooting for ducky.


----------



## ttclou25

Morning :hi:

Davies - i got the sonoline B which has been good, just stock up on gel as well as the first batch doesnt last long that it comes with. x


----------



## petitpas

I use Johnson&Johnson baby oil with mine :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Girls how long do the sickness tabs take to kick in???


----------



## Embo78

I'm back and everything's perfect :) :) :) baby is measuring one day ahead at 8+1. I'm so happy but in a bit of shock!! Gav cried but I just lay there in utter shock!!

Here's turtle

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/465375e2.jpg


----------



## petitpas

Yeay, Embo! :yipee:


----------



## daviess3

Yay embo!!! Did u hire girls or did u buy?? Xx


----------



## petitpas

Borrowed :D


----------



## Embo78

I've got the sonolineB but I'm not even gonna attempt for a couple weeks!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls bad news for me I'm afraid I plucked up the courage to go for my scan. Just had it and it's a blighted ovum or an ectopic. There is only a sac with nothing else in it so obviously that's bad for 6.4 weeks. They also suspect a double pregnancy because of something called a doughnut shaped mass next to my ovary and free fluid. But the other pregnancy might be in my tube. They're keeping me in hospital and taking my hormone levels to decide what to do. I just knew it :cry: that's 4 miscarriages in a year and now I might have an ectopic again!! The only thing is I had this exact same thing with my last pregnancy and the yolk sac showed up at 5.6 but I had that donut mass thing too but that turned out not to be ectopic. Just hoping its a blighted ovum.


----------



## Embo78

Fili :hugs: I just don't know what to say. I'm so sorry and bloody angry for you :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks embo, glad everything was great for you though, it gives me hope 
! You had 4 didn't you?


----------



## Embo78

I've had three hunny. 

I'm just say here shocked beyond belief I really thought this was your for ever baby. If there's anything I can do, please ask. My shoulders always there for you. Cyberly of course. Wish I could give you a real hug :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Fili :hugs:


----------



## sunny74

Hi Ladies
I posted over in TTC over 35, but i guess i belong in here now..
I've had 3 miscarriages in the last 3 years, last one was in october, found out this morning i'm pregnant again, only just 5 weeks, i didnt really want to go through this so again, i'm not sure how i'd cope if it happens again.

i thought i hadnt OV'd so thought i'd leave it for a bit, and hey ho just when i stop testing and worrying about it all.....

Now i have to try and find someone out here to give me an early scan, or return to the uk, not sure what to do, havent told my other half yet, will tell him when he gets home today, he is going to be over the moon, i'm still in a state of shock.

filipenko32 - i dont know you, but i know the devastation you must be feeling, i'm so sorry, my heart goes out to all you ladies


----------



## Neversaynever

Shit Fili :hugs: life truly is cruel and unfair :cry:

Here for you..we all are :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats embo loving your pic xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Fili :cry::cry::cry: I'm so so sorry x just can't believe it :nope: nothing I can say will make you feel better so sending you loads of :hugs: totally devastated for you x you have been such a great support to me on here an i thank you for that xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww fili, I'm so so sorry! :hugs: I'm so sad for you hun :cry:


----------



## Amos2009

oops


----------



## Amos2009

Fili Damnit! :cry::cry: I'm so sorry hunni. Words are not enough.... :cry::cry::cry: I hope what they find is not another ectopic...please keep us updated when you can. I'm here holding your hand :cry::cry:


----------



## daviess3

Oh Fili im so so sorry i cant believe it hun im gutted for you, I had a blighted ovum with my 3rd an i had some pg symtoms which is common with bo, im so so sorry i hope they look after you in hospital, an i have had 4 losses hun so im hoping 5th time lucky an for you to!! Big hugs xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thank davies, did they worry about an ectopic for you too?


----------



## Round2

Oh Filli, I'm so sorry. I just can't believe how cruel life can be sometimes. Massive hugs to you.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I am in shock and so fn sad for you! I hope it's not ectopic. I had blighted ovum the first time and d&c. I had 3 mcs within 15 months and that is with taking a 6 month break within those 15 months. Ive had 4 total mcs plus early chemical preg. 
Are you still in the hospital?

Embo- congrats to you! Wonderful scan pic!


----------



## daviess3

Fili no my sweet they didnt suspect eptopic but i was 10 -11 weeks so the gestational sac was huge as it was measuriing perfect just empty unfortunately! I also had a d and c as the sac kept growing! hugs to you xx


----------



## Tititimes2

filipenko32 said:


> Hi girls bad news for me I'm afraid I plucked up the courage to go for my scan. Just had it and it's a blighted ovum or an ectopic. There is only a sac with nothing else in it so obviously that's bad for 6.4 weeks. They also suspect a double pregnancy because of something called a doughnut shaped mass next to my ovary and free fluid. But the other pregnancy might be in my tube. They're keeping me in hospital and taking my hormone levels to decide what to do. I just knew it :cry: that's 4 miscarriages in a year and now I might have an ectopic again!! The only thing is I had this exact same thing with my last pregnancy and the yolk sac showed up at 5.6 but I had that donut mass thing too but that turned out not to be ectopic. Just hoping its a blighted ovum.

I am so sorry you didn't get better news hon. I know how hard it can be and my heart hurts for you. You know I am going through something similar and they didn't see a fetal pole until this week at 8 + 1. Did anyone discuss waiting another week to see if there is additional development? I know they are checking you levels- if they are good, perhaps a wait and see is best. It is excruciating but that LO could just be taking his/her time. Seems like it may still me early. Let us know how things go. Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Fili my sweet :cry: I'm in utter shock this morning to read your post. How long will they keep you in the hospital? I've had an ectopic and they never saw it on ultrasound. They suspected it from my hcg levels and the fact that I was bleeding on and off. I never had any symptoms at all with my ectopic. I went to 9 weeks with my ectopic and it got so big they had to remove my tube. But if you have one you might be able to save your tube and get a shot of Methotrexate. Let's hope it doesn't come to that. Oh honey, I wish there was something I could say to make it better. I've had 4 losses. I know how devastating it feels. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Separate post as I also want to give Embo her due too. What wonderful news for you and what a gorgeous scan picture! So happy for you honey. 

Welcome Sunny74. Were you born in 74? I was. A fellow oldie here. Congrats on the new bfp and let's hope this one is your sticky one.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I agree with Titi. You could be too early to give a definite answer of what's going on. Are you sure you are 6+4? Even if you are, stranger things have happened. This site might give you some comfort. https://www.squidoo.com/misdiagnosedblightedovum#module153573460

Make sure to scroll all the way down the page. There's lots of good stories and links to other helpful pages.


----------



## Embo78

Such a bitter sweet day. I'm genuinely upset and shocked at fili's news. Such a helpful, giving lady who deserves her forever baby so much.


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Welcome Sunny74. Were you born in 74? I was. A fellow oldie here. Congrats on the new bfp and let's hope this one is your sticky one.

Hey less of the old! :haha:
Yes i was born in 74 too, what a good year!

I followed alot of your posts over in TTC 35+ and feel like i know you already, thanks for the good wishes i really hope you are doing ok too, this is bad enough after 3 losses let alone 4, not sure how i will cope if it happens again...BUT its sinking in now and i'm going to be positive :thumbup:

Just need to sort the practicalities out, not sure if i can get early scans out here...

Fili - my heart goes out to you, i'm so sorry, i think we all know how you are feeling :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

Embo so great to hear your news :)

Welcome to Sunny and hope everyone else is ok today as the New Year approaches. I am hoping the New Year brings nothing but good things for each and every one of you and your LOs.

AFM- still waiting. Scan yesterday with my OB showed a small fetal pole and both the doctor and I saw what appeared to be a flicker of a HB but still not definitive. So both the RE and OB confirmed development this week and so we continue on this saga. Back to the OB on Monday.


----------



## heart tree

You are right Em, this is a bittersweet day. I find this kind of thing to happen all too often with the RMC club. There will be bad and good news mixed into the same day or same week. It's so hard to make sense of. It really hurts my brain to think about the unfairness of this all. I'm just not sure why we were given the task of carrying a much heavier load than other women. I don't understand why we have to be given blow after blow. We've all paid our dues and then some. We shouldn't have to keep paying. And at the same time we have some miracles happening too. It's just so bittersweet as you say. 

Sunny you're right, we're 37 years young! I haven't posted in the TTC 35+ thread in a long time but I still read it. I started in that thread at the very beginning of its conception. But that was only after 2 losses. As I continued to have more I just didn't feel like I fit there anymore. Most of those women are struggling to get pregnant for the first time. Clearly not my issue. I'm rooting for them all but I just feel more comfortable with ladies who have had recurrent losses. As much as I hate being a part of this club, I adore the company I find myself with. I'm glad Happy Auntie directed you to us. I hope you can get an early scan. But remember too early can cause unnecessary fear. My first one at 5+5 was awful. They told me I was going to miscarry. 2 days later we saw a hb and everything has been fine ever since.


----------



## Embo78

I've just had a good cry on Gav's shoulder about how unfair life is. I feel it so much deeper with you RPL girls.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls i am scared, my hcg is 37000 and theres no embryo. Davies what was your hcg with your bo?


----------



## heart tree

Fili that website I sent you had stories of supposed blighted ovums with hcg levels even higher than yours. A week or so later there was a heartbeat. I wouldn't let them do any procedures until you have more scans.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and I've also read if you have a tilted uterus it can be harder to see the yolk sac and fetal pole. Do you have a tilted uterus?


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- I agree with Heart. The waiting game is a bitch, but you just never know. There's too many stories out there about it happening.


----------



## heart tree

Fili look at this site https://www.squidoo.com/highhCG


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny you're right, we're 37 years young! I haven't posted in the TTC 35+ thread in a long time but I still read it. I started in that thread at the very beginning of its conception. But that was only after 2 losses. As I continued to have more I just didn't feel like I fit there anymore. Most of those women are struggling to get pregnant for the first time. Clearly not my issue. I'm rooting for them all but I just feel more comfortable with ladies who have had recurrent losses. As much as I hate being a part of this club, I adore the company I find myself with. I'm glad Happy Auntie directed you to us. I hope you can get an early scan. But remember too early can cause unnecessary fear. My first one at 5+5 was awful. They told me I was going to miscarry. 2 days later we saw a hb and everything has been fine ever since.

Same boat, dont have a problem getting pregnant just hanging on to the lil buggers! So you think it might be best to wait for a scan? maybe 6 weeks at least, do you think?


----------



## heart tree

Oh yes I definitely think you should wait until at least 6 weeks. But remember you still might not see much. Super early scans can cause more stress than necessary.


----------



## heart tree

Titi :hugs: I know this is bittersweet for you all wrapped into one.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sunny- congrats to you and welcome! 

Fili- can they be positive it's not ectopic? Maybe its just hard to see like heart said if you have a tipped uterus? If its not ectopic, I would give it another week or at least a scan in a few days. I know it's scary but we are all here with you! I wish I was there in person! I've been in an emergency room for 6 hrs to find out I had an early mc and it sucked. I didn't have anything at all visible though. 
And that was after a lot of bleeding.

Titi- that little one of yours may just keep growing. It seems to be developing! Sorry you have to go through all of the waiting though.

Heart- isnt it sad that we say " after only the first 2 mcs" and then had more ? So not fair to us, that's why I don't like non rpl boards, they just don't get it.

Amos - did you get ur freak on?


----------



## petitpas

Oh fili :hugs::cry::hugs:
I am devastated to hear the situation you are in!
Perhaps the high hcg can be explained by the presence of this 'doughnut'? That is so strange that you have had this twice...
Definitely listen to your doctors and ask as many questions as you would on here.
I've been (wrongly) suspected of having ectopics twice including a night in hospital. With me it was due to scans showing nothing so not the same situation as you but I do believe doctors generally keep an eye out for ectopics and prefer to err on the side of caution.
I hope it is safe for you to wait until you can have another scan after the weekend.
I'm so sorry you are where you are and really feel for you, hun :hugs:
Sending lots of love and distracting thoughts your way...


----------



## heart tree

Wow Hopeful I didn't even think about it when I wrote that. Only 2 losses! Like it was nothing. Obviously at the time it was devastating but after 4, having just two would be a dream. That is sad.


----------



## Amos2009

I got it on once this cycle....may try to sum up the energy to try again tonight...I tried this morning but DH wouldn't MOVE. Dead to the world he was! 

Congrats to Embo on a lovely scan....

Titi- I'm thinking about you hun. Hopefully you and Fili just have slow growers. 

Heart- happy 9 weeks!!

Hopeful- how are my two little beanies doing?


----------



## Tititimes2

fili- your number is high. I know my RE said she "couldn't sleep at night" if she didn't wait another week with my numbers increasing. At that point it was a GS and a yolk sac only. And one more week brought more development. 6 weeks is still early. I would definitely give yourself time to think about how to proceed. But you need to make whatever decision feels right to you given all the available info. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos - I saw your opks but I'm not an opk expert,I would say you surged for sure and ovu today maybe? glad you got some bd in! We are all fine, just constantly nervous which I'm trying to get over. I just lay around all day and don't want to go back to work. Most times I get up I spot check, I don't even wipe just blot as if I wiped that much my hoo haw would be rubbed off ;) it's always fine, just clear stuff that comes out and is normal. 

Welcome to the 2ww!


----------



## daviess3

Fili I'm sorry babe they never did my hcg or told me my numbers as I was nearly 11 weeks they said there was def no chance! But they did say if it was earlier they would advise me to wait! If it's not a working I personally would wait hun look at titi you never no! Me an heart have had spotting thought it was over! I hope ur holding ur chin up chick xxx


----------



## heart tree

Speaking of that clear stuff I feel like I'm constantly leaking it. I always think its blood! I read that it is normal fluid as a way to keep everything clean and clear of bacteria and other nasties. 

Hopeful I have similar days and am loving them. I dread going back to work on Tuesday. Luckily my boss knows about my pregnancy and my history and will let me do whatever I want. I also have a ton of sick time and vacation time if I want to use it. My boss had her first baby at 37 after infertility struggles last year on my due date so she is pretty sympathetic to my cause. 

When I had my ectopic over the summer I had a 10 day vacation scheduled right after the surgery. My doctor wrote a note saying I was still recovering from surgery during that time so my work switched all of that time to sick time and I got back all 10 days of vacation. A small silver lining to an otherwise horrific experience.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful I been extra knicker checking today! I have no symptoms! = a very paranoid sarah!! Lol!! 
I ordered my fetal Doppler the one u ladies recommended! Paid for next day delivery so should be here Tom! Hubby thinks I'm a geek as I'm just going to stress if I can't hear it! Like when I was testing with pg tests!! He had a moan at me! But I just said tough I wanted to get one! Help ladies I'm stressing had a sensitive tummy feeling not cramps just stretching maybe! Paranoid x


----------



## heart tree

Davies you are fine hon. Just keep looking at the gorgeous scan you just had. I want to buy a Doppler too and already told my husband. He's on board. I'm going to wait until I hit 10 weeks though. But if you find it sooner I might be swayed to get mine earlier! 

We don't have symptoms 24/7. I didn't have any cramping last week but bean grew perfectly. And don't forget, our uteri have been stretched before. We might not feel it as much as a first time pregnancy. All is good hon.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- we are the same with the leakage. It is down right ridiculous how much I have this time. Pantyliners every day and I do run to check if I feel alot. But...PAL normal!


----------



## daviess3

Heart me to with clear stuff hun!! Constantly making me paranoid!! I want a symptom!! Pls pls xx


----------



## heart tree

I couldn't live without pantyliners! 

Very PAL normal!


----------



## heart tree

Davies clear stuff is a symptom! How do your boobs feel?


----------



## daviess3

Sore when I push but I constantly wear sports bra! I'm gonna go an take it off an see if I can feel something lol!! My tummys full an bloated just don't feel sick that's my problem! I want another scan to reassure me! I didn't have any symptoms the day of scan or yesterday!! Well sore bbs! So I should stop bein an idiot! But u no what it's like! X


----------



## hopeful23456

davies - you are fine! ;) my bbs don't really feel sore at all after wearing a sports bra for days (it's a looser one too, not a tight spandexy one)

anyone ever seen the movie The Holiday? Just watched it last night, reminded me of you UK girls...


----------



## daviess3

Love that film hopeful!! I love Cameron Diaz house!! I'm watching twins with arnie an Danny devito!! How wierd!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

I never saw the Hokiday. I'll get it from Netflix. 

Davies the boobs are enough of a symptom. But I totally understand the paranoia too. Especially if this is your critical week. I just know everything is fine though.


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Oh yes I definitely think you should wait until at least 6 weeks. But remember you still might not see much. Super early scans can cause more stress than necessary.

Thankyou hearttree, i'm might see if i can wait til 7 weeks, until then i'm gonna try my best not to stress. 
Now all i have to decide is whether i come home to the uk or stay out here in the sunshine ???


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your kind messages everyone. Ive been discharged from hospital now thank god. The consultant came to see me and said that he doubted it was ectopic as hormone levels so high. He said the donut shape thing was the corpus lteum and to get rescanned in a week. He said that the cut off guidelines to diagnose a miscarriage in this situation is the sac has to be 25mm and mine is 20. So basically have t wait a week to just get it over with. There's a fraction of hope but with my history and this the doctor said he didn't want to give me false hope.


----------



## Mrskg

Praying for a new yr miracle fili xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

fili- I'm glad you got better info and I will be holding out hope for you and waiting with you hon, holding your hand. Try to hang in there honey. xxx


----------



## heart tree

Ok Fili, now time for some deep breaths. I agree that I don't think it's an ectopic. I'm glad the doctor says the same thing. Did you look at the website I sent? https://www.squidoo.com/highhCG

There are lots of women who had levels like yours and then went back and saw the baby. There is still some hope but I know how hard this next week will be. I'm praying as hard as I can for you and this bean.


----------



## bellamamma

Fili...hugs and hope hun...hang in there


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone, I had a look at that site heart thank you x x x I just wish that the consultant had been in the scan room now at the time and then I maybe wouldn't have had all the stress of a possible ectopic too!! Titi looks like we are in similar situations, where are you up to scan finding wise now? anyway the consultant was confident it was an intrauterine pregnancy so will just have to wait and see i suppose... 
Embo I hope this hasnt put too much of a downer on your great news! So pleased for you!! X x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

glad to hear you are home fili and that it's not ectopic! we still have hope here - i hope you are somehow able to try and relax a little. you are still pretty early and have time


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and the two people who scanned me were just horrible too. One was the sonographer and one was a doctor, not the consultant. After they'd just seen the sac, they talked about the findings to each other, not me, and mentioned the word ectopic 3 times. Then they said they discuss everything with me later, they just discuss it between themselves for now. When I asked if I could know whether there was an actual baby there they just brushed over it. So i had to lie there waiting while they talked over me, typed up notes and poked and prodded. They were good at explaining what was happening eventually though but in hindsight they should have got the consultant in there and then I think.


----------



## Embo78

Fili that's exactly why I was so upset when I heard your news. You're so thoughtful of others. Don't you worry about my day, you concentrate on you and your bubs. We'll all be praying that s/he grows.

I hate it when the medical profession talks as if we weren't there. If I were you I'd be considering putting a little complaint in, although I know it's the last thing on your mind right now. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili sounds like a rough time hun, I def think u may still have a chance Hun! Def not eptopic which is a blessing I suppose! I had an awful sornogrsoher one to an she was like yeah it's a miscarriage get dressed you will need to talk to the other lady!! Bloody awful!! I would complain! I really think ur only early so don't stress I no it's so much easier said than done but try sweetie xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Beta came in at 944! Doubling time is 35 Hours


----------



## filipenko32

That's fantastic Florida! fingers crossed for you! X x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili I had a similar experience with my first scan of this pregnancy. I was 5+5 and they saw an irregular shaped gestational sac, no yolk sac and no fetal pole. They also saw something near my ovary and weren't sure if it was an ectopic. I sat there for 20 minutes with a wand up inside me as 2 sonographers looked at the screen with concern. They kept pointing at things and shaking their heads. I could never see the screen. I finally just started bawling and asked them if it was ectopic. They said they didn't think so but couldn't be sure. That's all they told me! It's our bodies and our babies and we're the last to know! It's so cruel. When I went in for my next scan at that same place a week later they were in awe about how much had changed for the better. It can happen.


----------



## heart tree

Florida that's wonderful news hon. I'm so pleased for you. Will you be getting any more betas?


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Fili, the thing they ended up seeing with me was also a corpus luteum cyst obviously not an ectopic.


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome beta florida, congrats! 

i was just eating some chicken noodle soup and noticed that i'm a little shaky holding the spoon, just a tiny bit and a tiny bit shaky when just holding out my hand. anyone else a little shaky? wonder if it's all that blood pumping or nerves? my blood pressure has been good, around 118 over 70 each time.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I was going to say that sounds like a blood pressure issue but yours has been perfect. Maybe it is due to the extra blood pumping. I'm not sure, I haven't had that. I'm sure you are ok though.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart, that gives me some hope. I remember your very early scans this time :hugs: scared for nothing.... How can they mistake the cl cyst for an ectopic!!? Surely they've seen lots of those before? X x


----------



## croydongirl

Just caught up...

Fili - I am so sorry that you are going through this. Hoping that there will be a clear answer for you soon, I know how horrible it is to wait. I don't know why we have to go through so much to get what other women get so easily. I am so sorry. I hope that you get a miracle at your next scan - but I also know from experience that sometimes the miracle takes time. This is my 6th pregnancy, and I am still waiting for my baby. 

Emby and Florida - Great news ladies!! Congrats.

Anyone else struggling with headaches? I never get them usually but woke up today with the WORST pounding head, and I have had a couple of others in the past few weeks. I just have to go back to bed and sleep it off. Trying to drink water and stay hydrated but it isn't shifting it. Any tips?


----------



## heart tree

Fili that's why I think it's important to hold onto a little hope. Ultrasounds are a good tool but they are far from perfect, especially in early pregnancy. Things can change very quickly during this time. Also remember they aren't getting a clear picture so things can look like other things. When I had a blood clot in my first pregnany it was mistaken for a twin at one scan. I think they make a lot of educated guesses but there are some things they just can't say with certainty this early on.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I think you definitely still have a really good chance here- heart did go through a lot early on and is doing so good now

Thanks heart- I just need to try and stop worrying..So strange that I think I worry more each day? I don't think my hands are shaking at all anymore. Could have been low blood sugar but I do eat as much as I can.

Croy- I get tension headaches between my eyes, they just go away eventually.. That's about all I can do is wait it out


----------



## ttclou25

Also just catching up - fili im so so gutted to hear your news, i am praying for a miracle or at least to get some answers soon to put your mind at rest. I know the horrid waiting is just painful. big big hugs sweetie xx


----------



## heart tree

Definitely could be low blood sugar Hopeful! Maybe a glass of juice would help. Pasteurized juice of course!

Croy I haven't had headaches but I know they are normal. When I went in for my last scan I told her I had lost my nausea. She asked about other symptoms like sore boobs and headaches. Apparently they are a good symptom! I know Tylenol is ok to take but personally I wouldn't unless absolutely excruciating. I'm not sure what else works on headaches. I heard one time that if you stretch a wire coat hanger and put it on your head that helps because it hits the pressure points. I don't know, it sounds a little strange to me!


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful I had dizziness Hun when I went shopping other day thought was going to faint! Had to sig in a bench!! An I suffer shaky hands when I need sugar to!! My blood pressure was 100/50? She said that was ok? Normally I have low blood pressure so who knows! But that is quite normal symptom I worry more every day to!! I so hope I can find the hb Tom my Doppler should b here before 1!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

100/50 is the low range of normal but if low is normal for you then it could be exactly right.

The absolute optimum is 120/80 so not too far off x


----------



## puppycat

Double post. Bnb slow


----------



## daviess3

Yep that's sounds right for me!! How you puppy?? X


----------



## puppycat

I'm ok, i've come up to bed because i was feeling a bit sicky and i've taken all the tabs i'm allowed in a day. Had a weird shooting pain in my tummy earlier which took me by surprise, it was like a flash contraction or something. Anyone had this???


----------



## heart tree

Pup was the pain in your uterus? I've definitely had a few of those a week or so ago. I think they are normal.


----------



## petitpas

Oh fili, I'm pleased they let you go home :hugs:
Now quickly poas and write 37,000 on it - what a whopping number!
Ducky and I are going to keep our fingers and toes very firmly crossed for you Xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh it started quite low down. Came up my tummy. I took a sharp intake of breath! 
I feel like a newbie but this has been so different!


----------



## petitpas

What on earth is pasteurised juice? How do they cook it?


----------



## heart tree

I don't know Pip, but here in the US juice is labeled pasturized, flash pasturized and non-pasturized. Everything I read said to only drink the pasturized kind which is actually most juices that are sold. 

Puppy I think they are growing pains. And it could also be that a nerve got touched.


----------



## croydongirl

I have had some very weird shooting pains over the past few weeks. I think its just the growing pains. I guess everything is getting stretched out in there! I know its scary, but i am trying to have faith in this pregnancy.

Headache is starting to ease - but if it comes back, I will try the hanger trick! I'll take a picture if I do!

I know that dizziness is supposed to be a pregnancy symptom, but I wonder if your shaky hand could be a blood sugar thing. I know I sometimes get that in the middle of the day if I haven't eaten in a while - not noticed it changing since getting pregnant and I haven't have it in a while but I have had it in the past. 

I can't wait until we hit week 13 and we can tell everyone...I feel like such a party pooper at the moment. Good things hubs likes to stay in and watch movies because its all i am up for.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- congrats on 9 weeks! I need to get some juice (pasturized... ;)
Just too tired to go anywhere. I have been researching choco frosting to put in a choco cake I have a mix for but too tired to make it. I've never been so tired for so long. I forgot what it's like to not be tired. It's SO ok though, bring it all on!

I have had zinger pains too, not for awhile now. 

Dh told one of his friends who was over last night and its funny as his friend is 30s and married over a year and they don't want kids.


----------



## croydongirl

Honestly i think the tiredness is my least favourite symptom. I just don't feel like myself. I'll take it for a healthy baby but I am so excited for 2nd tri!


----------



## daviess3

I want second tri pls pls let us see second tri!! I like orange but nothing tastes the same I don't no if that's the cold or pg! Had veg soup for dinner chunky veg! Yum!! Hot baked baguettes x


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- you are on crinone right? A girl on the babycenter forum is nervous as she's had peach spotting and the dr said its from the crinone but shes nervous and want to ask others who have had it happen. She has 3 kids but then 3 mcs and is 4+2. I thought I could have her post here if thats what happened to you and others here? I haven't done crinone and she can't find others who have has this happen.


----------



## Amos2009

Hey Hopeful....everytime I've been on Crinone and pregnant I have had that....


----------



## heart tree

I've never had severe tiredness in any of my pregnancies. Though all I'm doing is sitting around. Not much to get tired from. I have had a few naps here and there, but sometimes I wish I was more tired. I've been having more and more restless nights. I just find myself tossing and turning to get comfortable. 

Good news for me today is that the slight tinge on the tp yesterday is totally gone today! I love seeing clear when I wipe! I'm anxious and excited for my next scan. I'm obviously hoping for another good scan but I'm also hoping for another scan that shows no blood in my uterus.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and I hope we all get to the second and third tri!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...so I'm curious now. How many of you have made it past what you consider your critical point? I know no one will feel any kind of safe until 2nd tri, but what is your "milestone" in the first tri and have you all made it past that?


----------



## daviess3

Amos my milestone is now!! Between 8+4 to 9+4 so I'm in that time hence the nervous wreck routine that symptoms aren't mega!! 
Hopeful is crinone progesterone? If so that's what I'm using send her over that's what happened to me that peachy/pinky an the stress set in!! But all good an I was just using to high a dosage! Xx


----------



## Amos2009

I remember every time I had the peach/orangy tint I just was waiting to start bleeding....but it never happened. I've only been on it the last two pregnancies though.


----------



## Amos2009

daviess3 said:


> Amos my milestone is now!! Between 8+4 to 9+4 so I'm in that time hence the nervous wreck routine that symptoms aren't mega!!
> Hopeful is crinone progesterone? If so that's what I'm using send her over that's what happened to me that peachy/pinky an the stress set in!! But all good an I was just using to high a dosage! Xx

Ah Davies...so excited and nervous with you right now. I think you are all doing so well- I'm impressed!!!!


----------



## Embo78

My last angel died at 8 weeks so I'm 1 day ahead of that. My first was at 7 weeks, second 7+4.

I was told today I don't have any blood in my uterus. I had blood with each of my angels. I'm also getting round ligament pains which I didn't have with my angels. Gotta love the differences!!


----------



## heart tree

Mine is 10+1 which will be next Saturday. But truthfully between 8 and 10 weeks feels critical because it was during those two weeks that I had massive bleeds in my first pregnancy from the subchorionic hematoma. If I can get to 10+2 with no clots and no more bleeds I'll feel much better. But I know I'll still worry until I see a healthy baby in my arms. 

What about you Amos? And good question. I was wondering the same thing for everyone.


----------



## Mrskg

Hey Amos I'm passed my chemicals milestone but with my mmc baby stopped at 6wks didn't find out till 12wks x I don't have scan for another 3wks so I guess thats my milestone for now x I say for now because I'm sure I will be like everyone else an still worry even after a good scan x oh the pal joys xxx


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Em for getting though it today!!!! Big milestone!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart :friends:


----------



## Amos2009

Wow ladies...you all are just amazing.

Well, my longest pregnancy lasted til 8+4 which was a mmc I found out about at my 12 week scan. That was my first. Didn't even get to hear a hb with that one, because of course on your first pregnancy you don't get a scan til 12 weeks. I will consider my milestone 9 weeks.


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Embo!!!! How wonderful!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Amos we're going to get you to the 9 week mark and beyond. You're going to get pumped full of all the most delicious baby keeping meds possible and are going to get past your critical point. And I'm personally going to welcome you into the second tri with a big hug.


----------



## daviess3

That's why I'm nervous I want symptoms i no I had my scan 2 days ago but I feel very nervous with no symptoms think I may have to try have one this week!! I'm getting my knickers in a right twist tonight! I pray this doppler comes Tom an I hear a hb coz then I will chill out! Otherwise hubby gonna blame that! X


----------



## Mrskg

Great news embo xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies I think you should schedule another scan. It's the only thing that's truly going to put your mind at ease. I'm just worried that you might not hear the hb on the Doppler because it is so early and then you'll be even more of a wreck. We want a calm, happy Davies!!


----------



## hopeful23456

I invited that girl to join us! My critical point was 5-6 wks as I had never had anything form right in a sac. 

It's just amazing how your body just takes over and knows what to do at some point. So out of our control and have to trust it works out. That's tough for a control freak ;)


----------



## heart tree

hopeful23456 said:


> So out of our control and have to trust it works out. *That's tough for a control freak* ;)

Amen to that!


----------



## Embo78

Funnily enough I've been known to be a bit of a control freak :haha:


----------



## Tititimes2

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks everyone, I had a look at that site heart thank you x x x I just wish that the consultant had been in the scan room now at the time and then I maybe wouldn't have had all the stress of a possible ectopic too!! Titi looks like we are in similar situations, where are you up to scan finding wise now? anyway the consultant was confident it was an intrauterine pregnancy so will just have to wait and see i suppose...
> Embo I hope this hasnt put too much of a downer on your great news! So pleased for you!! X x x x

fili- had two this week. Both confirmed a growing GS, yolk sac, and now a small fetal pole and possible heartbeat. I go back to the OB for another appt on Monday and Tuesday to the RE. Both will do scans. By LMP I am 8+4 today. But I said from day one I implanted late b/c of extreme cramps I had. Seems like you are where I was about 2 weeks ago. You will get through it Hon, I promise. :hugs:


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> hopeful23456 said:
> 
> 
> So out of our control and have to trust it works out. *That's tough for a control freak* ;)
> 
> Amen to that!Click to expand...

Man, are you ladies preaching to the choir!


----------



## Mon_n_john

For the lady who is wondering about the peachy/pink/salmon colored discharge while on Crinone it is totally normal. I had it most days. I was told the progesterone aggravates your cervix slightly and a tiny drop of blood (or two) gets mixed up with the progesterone.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful the holidays on tv!! How funny I'm going to watch in bed with my cheap crisps!! Was just reading some theory that depending on where your placenta is depends on sex! Left for girl right for a boy they can tell from 6-8 weeks!! How u no what side it is! Lol! X


----------



## daviess3

heart i am not going to stress myself!!!! Much lol i will be siting there till i find it lol!! No i no i am early so maybe i have to wait another week but i will try tom ( for most of the day haha) Section me now lol now i cant poas i can do hb doppler!!! x


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I thought you were joking. Checked all the juices in our fridge, then asked hubby. He confirmed that ling life juices are indeed pasteurised. We only have fresh. I've never heard of either being a problem in pregnancy. If anything, I would have thought fresh juice is more healthy. Urgh, this food thing is way too complicated :nope:

Amos, my critical week is week 8. Once I made it to 9 weeks and ducky was still alive I felt much better about everything.


----------



## Embo78

I'm the same pip. When I get to 9 weeks I'll feel so much better bout this one (hopefully)


----------



## heart tree

Pip if you squeeze the juice yourself it is fine. But something about the fresh juice in containers I guess can have some bacteria. It's so confusing indeed. I think in general it's fine but you know how extra cautious they have to be with their recommendations these days. 

Titi, do you have a tilted uterus? I wonder if that has anything to do with what you've been seeing. Apparently it is much harder to see the baby with a tilted uterus. 

Davies you make me laugh! I hope that Doppler works for you tomorrow!!! Oh and I was reading that thread too about the location of the placenta. Rather than guess I'm just going to wait until we can actually see the little bits on a scan.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I think this may be another US/UK difference like the whole deli meat thing.

Davies, good luck with the doppler tomorrow :hugs: be kind to yourself and don't panic - it took me over half an hour to find ducky the first time and I was a week further along.


----------



## heart tree

I'm beginning to think the US has a stick up it's ass with all the precautions! LOL!


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- awesome! I watched it from lifetime Tv (dvr'd it)

So true heart, so true.


----------



## petitpas

Either that or your food industry is terribly unhygienic! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

petitpas said:


> Either that or your food industry is terribly unhygienic! :haha:

That's sadly probably true! I'm moving across the pond!


----------



## hopeful23456

Anyone thinking about buying pajama jeans? That stupid commercial is on all the time! Im thinking about getting them though, lol. My friend has them and they weren't too bad.


----------



## petitpas

Haha, what are pajama jeans? In my mind they are chequered :haha:

Heart, I doubt that is the case. Maybe it is due to the possibilities of being sued? :shrug: or Americans just are that extra little bit more careful...


----------



## hopeful23456

https://www.pajamajeans.com/

They are on commercials here all the time, the pajama feel and jean look...so funny!


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- no one has said anything about a tilted uterus but they have to move the wand around a bit to see anything.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, that's hilarious! Do you reckon you could wear them to bed?


----------



## heart tree

OMG Hopeful my husband and I laugh at that commercial every time we see it! Are they really not that bad in real life? They look pretty bad on tv! Though I did joke last night that I might get them since none of my jeans fit anymore!

Titi I didn't know I had a tilted uterus until this pregnancy. Apparently it's pretty common among us RPL ladies. 

Pip I do think it has something to do with lawsuits. We are such a litigious society. I think we have pretty good standards here but we take things a little overboard. My step-father was a pediatrician but was from Spain. He told all of the expectant mothers that a little wine every now and again would be fine. An American doctor would never say that!


----------



## croydongirl

The Brit in me doesn't think anything wrong about having a glass a wine every now and then, not that I have yet, but further along I probably will. 
I think a lot of the food processes and standards are different in Europe. Most soft cheeses in the US are pasturised and so they are safe to eat, but in the UK lots are not. There are less precautions in the UK but I think it is because the food processes are different. Some of the rules do not cross over US to UK.

I hate how comfy those pajama jeans look!! ha ha They sell them at Bed, bath and beyond by me so you can see them in person before you bought them and not pay shipping - plus they always have 20% off coupons so you could get a good deal if you do decide to buy them!


----------



## heart tree

I'm totally going to bed bath and beyond to take a look at them! 

I can't bring myself to have wine but would like to think at some point I'd feel comfortable enough not to worry about a glass. In theory I have no problem with it. I really think it has more to do with malpractice suits than it does with danger to the fetus. Of course we're talking about drinking in moderation, not alcoholism. In practice I'm just not that brave yet after all the losses. 

Hey Pip I've been meaning to ask you, do you feel pregnant yet? Aside from symptoms, do you feel preggers in that belly of yours? I just can't imagine what it will feel like.


----------



## hopeful23456

My friend wears the pajama jeans when she goes out! I am going to get some at bed bath and beyond..

I will NEVER get a forever lazy though...
https://www.asseenontv.com/forever-lazy/detail.php?p=361243


----------



## Tititimes2

heart, believe it or not my very American OB did tell me a little wine is ok but haven't had any.


----------



## Embo78

I don't think there's anything wrong with the occasional glass of wine but there's no way I could do it after my losses! Gav said I should have a glass Christmas night cos I was so tired but I just couldn't do it!!!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha the forever lazy! I don't know, I'm kind of tempted!! I want a full review of the pajama jeans!

Titi good to hear there are some American docs with some sense who aren't afraid of being sued. That's refreshing to me.


----------



## croydongirl

I love the forever lazy commercial when they are tailgating and they guy goes to the public restroom and the voice over starts taking about the convenient bottom flap!! ha ha too funny!


----------



## croydongirl

and I totally agree about the wine in moderation. At this point, its just not worth it to me, and I have 0 appetite for a glass but in a few months if things look good and I fancied a glass I would be ok with it on principle. Hubs is more cautious - probably because in the US i is much more frowned upon, but I want to make sure I don't do anything that he is uncomfortable with.

I just sent him out for Thai food I have been craving it all day!


----------



## heart tree

croydongirl said:


> I love the forever lazy commercial when they are tailgating and they guy goes to the public restroom and the voice over starts taking about the convenient bottom flap!! ha ha too funny!

Oh my god I forgot about that! Can you imagine guys wearing that while tailgating? :rofl:

Thai sounds delicious right now!


----------



## Tititimes2

OMG- I just looked at my boobs. Seriously, there are ugly railroad tracks of veins all over my chest/breasts. I swear there weren't that many this morning. Like green tracks. Ewww


----------



## heart tree

Sounds promising if not a little unsightly to me Titi!


----------



## ttclou25

Morning :kiss:


Hope everyone is well, is anyone doing anything fun for new year? I wish I could stay in but were supposed to be going to a party. I'm tee total while pg so will be on the juice. Has anyone else held back on bd'ing? As well as alcohol? X


----------



## Mrskg

Morning Lou x luckily I'm not a big drinker so won't miss that and I'm working at 7am in morning! So early night for me lol x I actually made a post about bd'ing I'm just to scared to unsettle anything x have you held back the whole time? 

Today is my due date for mmc x feeling ok just now just hoping at least someone else remembers will make me feel worse if everyone has forgotten x my wish was to be pregnant before today an I got that so trying to stay optimistic xxx

Hope everyone is well today an 2012 makes all our wishes come true xxx


----------



## ttclou25

It's really embarrassing but we have only done it about 3 times in my pg'cy I'm just so over paranoid. But DH is the same hes too worried, but I said when I reach 32 ish weeks we can get back to the deed lol 

Mrskg morning hun, big hugs I know how rubbish it is reaching those milestones, my last mc would mean baby would be due this week.xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh mrsk ur in my thoughts today, I hope your hubby does but he may just want to focus on your new pregnancy an be positive? Men don't like to rock the boat, I light a candle for my angels an look at the Rose bush in my garden! An this time last year I let off Chinese lanterns at home. You get to make a wish to!! I also did it in Thailand at the beginning of the month! 

Afm still got no sickness!! Just bit bloated full stomach feeling an bit of sore boobs!! Still got my cold so don't no if that's a stuffy nose or not! My poor dog has an ear infection so the vets this afternoon for her!! Poor baby keeps shaking her head!! An as she's a St Bernard you no what comes with that lol!! Luckily she's a girl so doesn't suffer with slobber!! But today think she's getting bit wound up where she's in pain!! Poor little girl x

Titi sounds like good symptoms to me hun I got veiny bbs to!! Not pretty to me but my poor hubby thinks there great!! I suppose no sex for 5 weeks does that lol!! 

Fili how you feeling? Xxx

Hopeful I'm trying to look at these pj jeans can't imagine what there like, let us no if they look good! 
An that lazee thingy we have something like that an all in one baby grow!! It doesn't hVe a flap to use the bathroom though!! Wish it did! I fid buy one as my step daughter has one! Was a bit of a joke thing at first but they are comfy when your just chilling at home! Trust me! Lol!! 
Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies x I'm sure my hubby will remember not sure he'll say anything until I do though x it's my close friends I'd like even a wee text from but we will see x i have a candle app on my iPad an the song in the arms of the angel so will prob take a wee moment to myself with that x the medium I see reg said I would be pregnant by today an I can Mark the day a little but no to dwell on it as I now have beany with me x

Don't think I will be dtd anytime soon lol poor hubby had as much as he could last few months now getting none lol hope he doesn't feel used for his spermy :haha:

Oh I have a onesie too they are so comfy except when you have to strip to go pee :wacko: xx


----------



## daviess3

I wear a top underneath so I don't get cold! Lol! I hope ur friends rem Hun!! Mine didn't an my first one was valentines day so like you a memorable day! So pretty hard to forget! But they did!! I made a point of saying when they asked me what I had done that day! That I couldn't really face anything!! I wanted them to fefl bad I haven't ever forgetten there children's birthdays! X


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, well I just feel as though I've been run over this morning! Could hardly sleep all night and so couldn't get up today! I've posted a few threads to try to see if there are any success stories like my situation at the moment and a few have come in but... I just can't see how this pregnancy can be viable, I mean at 6.4 and nothing, I just think its going to be long and drawn out so I'm going for a scan at 7 weeks and if there's nothing there still I'm going to ask for those pills to induce a mc, don't want another erpc. 
I'm just feeling like I'm never going to be able to have children :cry:


----------



## petitpas

Heart, in answer to your question, I probably feel less pregnant than in first tri. I do have plenty of symptoms, don't get me wrong but they are more of a distraction: restless legs, nausea, burping, getting tired earlier. The growing middle section is nice, though. I do find myself stroking my tum every so often. Now I am waiting to properly feel ducky as it will be more of an interaction, I think (I can poke back :haha:).

As for the cheeses, they tell you not to eat any soft mould ripened cheeses here, regardless of whether they are pasteurised or not. I think a lot of people are confused by these rules!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, at 6.5 weeks pregnant you really are on the verge - it could be normal, it might not be. In my opinion it is the worst limbo week! 
Sending you big :hug:

PS: I'm still in bed, too. I'll call it solidarity. :winkwink:
PPS: I can send you a fridge load of Philadelphia if that would cheer you up. I hate the stuff now!


----------



## daviess3

Fili at least u have set urself a date an thats right for u, i am keepin hope for u hun xx An u will have babies ino it loke at petit an lou we will all get there xxx

Well i dont feel pg didnt sleep well as was panicking! had a nightmare that i spotted one bit of red blood bit it was a nightmsre an not reality! An i want nausea back im really panicking!! I paid for next day delivery which is guareenteed with royal mail! But guess what its still sitting in the post office it was bloody sent from!! Im gutted i felt like it may give me reassurance! But not going to come until tues!! Im scared an a mess why has my nausea disappeared for so long!! This is my critical stage an im very very nervous i just want that bit of reassurance help!!!!!!! What can i do epau is shut till tues!!! x


----------



## petitpas

Davies, ignore the nausea. You didn't have it on scan day and your baby was just fine!
This is the worst week and you are almost through it. Big big :hug: to you Xxx


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: Davies. Just hang in there Hun. You're almost there. How many days til your scan?


----------



## daviess3

Not till jan 11th!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im scared i just want to no its ok!!! x


----------



## petitpas

But your doppler arrives on Tuesday :hugs:
Hopefully, you'll be all calm and reassured by the 11th :kiss:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies i even just looked on internet about buying a doppler from somewhere i canpick one up today!! Or also if i can pay for a scan but its a saturday!!! nowhere open!! just have to chill an keep thinking i am preg!! X


----------



## petitpas

Oh Davies, I totally know that panicky feeling. I had it with my losses but also in ducky's critical week. I phoned everyone up trying to get an earlier scan as I thought it was all over but had to bide my time. I hope you have the same outcome as I did this time :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Hun, everything has been looking so good! I look at all my scan pics I look at measurements! But this nausea has gone an I forgot what life was like before it!! I want nausea!! I had 4 days with no nausea now!! But did have scan on first day! Well whatever I can't do a damn thing to change it I suppose! Just need to be busy I think got loads of housework to do but can't face that!! Need to wash my hair to! Lol should do that before tonight!! Thanks petit I hope I'm like u to!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Dont worry Davies you'll be fine I'm sure. Look at me, I had loads of symptoms and it's not good, still got them! I just think you're going to be fine. I understand your worry tho x x x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks fili! Sorry me going on! Probably think I'm a right selfish cow! I can't change my fate I no that just gotta go with it! It's only coz I had nausea so bad an now none! I wonder if the tablets stopped it? Maybe I will google that!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Pip did dr s advice you to wait at least one clear cycle before trying again on his programme or did he say you could try during 1st cycle after mc?


----------



## daviess3

Fili in first try there's a lady who had a scan had hcg of 20000 an empty sac no fetal pole she thought she was 6+4/5 can't rem what she said but she had scan yest an she had fetal pole an hb, hb was bit low but present an doc not worried! Pls read it Hun I don't no how to share a link! But maybe this lady maybe able to give you some reassurance? Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Davies i know where you are coming from I would never forget esp as you say it's a memorable day x one of close friends called I knew she would remember because we were talking about it the other day x but my BFF has been in touch but never mentioned anything I know she has a lot on her mind she just had her baby a week ago but we were due so close together I know it's impossible she could forget she can be a bit thoughtless sometimes so shouldn't be surprised x sorry you are having a worrying time time just now I know I'll be feeling like that for the next 3 wk's till scan x just remember your scan the other day an look at your pics x 

Fili I read a story similar to yours in gestational problems an when she went for next scan beany was there so hoping this is the case for you too x hoping this wk goes fast for you the waiting is the worst xxx


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I think it depends on your individual situation. You could give his midwife a ring on Tuesday and ask what to do. Have intralipids or wait, see Mr S or let local team deal with it? I really don't know what to advise :shrug:


----------



## petitpas

Thinking of your little floaty angels, girls :hugs: may there be less heartbreak next year!


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely words pip xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip, what I meant to say was dr s wasn't too happy that I was pregnant again during my first cycle after a miscarriage. He said ideally he would like a clear cycle in between or even two, just wondered if he said the same to you? X x 

Thanks Davies, I'll have a look now. X x


----------



## petitpas

He asked me for two full cycles. Then he changed it to one because I have endometriosis. But this was before starting on his treatment. His advice might be different now. The only person I know to lose a pregnancy with his treatment is Lambs and she decided to take a break before trying again.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

*To all you lovely ladies... 

Have a very happy new year
I hope 2012 is a awesome year for you all!

I hope all your dreams finally come true

Love Me & Isabella

xxx*​


----------



## daviess3

Feeling lazy tired! Fancy soup again an love angel delight an tinned fruit yum!! X


----------



## daviess3

Omg sent hubby to shop to get soup an angel delight he comes back with chicken broth!! Yuk! An bloody jelly tots!! Honestly I don't stand a chance! X
Happy new year ladies let's hope 2012 is our year!! Xx


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Did you say you have a cold? I think that probably plays into the lack of nausea, if you can't smell as well then your body won't be responding to all the smells around you. I know its scary, I am exactly the same I panic when I don't feel sick and I complain when I have it! I hope as your cold goes away your sickness comes back! I mean, I hope you feel assured of the healthy growing bubs!
My doctor also said that by week 9 our hormones peak and start to stablise so we should start to feel better int he coming weeks.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks croyden am
Very nervous had few mins of nausea earlier! But went away! Feel hormonal moody!! Hubby getting on my nerves! Everyone annoying me! X


----------



## croydongirl

I don't know why our bellies can't be clear so we can see what's going on for ourselves!


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls I have to go back and catch up. Davies I agree with everything Croy said. I lost my nausea when I was sick. And I've read it can start to go away around 9 weeks. And I also agree with wanting a clear belly! Maybe with a little light, like an oven, to make it really easy to see. 

I've been having a pain in my lower back since last night. It is on the other side than the pain I had a few days ago. This one feels like a pinched nerve. It's making me nervous. I know sometimes back pain can be originated in the uterus. I was just grocery shopping and felt some warm fluid between my legs. I was at the same store that I was at when I had the bleed 2 weeks ago. I had a panic attack and told my husband I was going to the car. Luckily this time it was all clear. Just the progesterone. I started crying because it shook me up so much. I'm trying to decide if I should take Tylenol for this back pain. The pain itself isn't that bad. I think I want to take Tylenol just to stop my brain from noticing it and freaking out about it. I wish I could stay home tonight. I have no desire to go to a party.


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...the worry never ends :hugs: I just want to be left alone until I know that all is going be ok or I can get past my milestones. Take the pain relief if it will ease your worry...but I know you will also be worrying that you have done the wrong thing..a toughie.

Fili...hope you are holding up ok lovely :hugs:

Mrs...sorry that today is your EDD for your angel :hugs: hope you are ok

:hi: to everyone...I am following but have nothing positive to contribute at the moment.

I just want to wish you all a happy New Year...2012 has got to be the year for ALL of us :friends:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Andrea. The worry really never stops does it? I'm ready for the fast forward button!!

Happy New Year to everyone. I hope 2012 makes everyone's dreams come true.


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you never that means more than you know x I'm ok had a wee cry here an there but def not been as bad as I imagined just glad it's nearly over an I can concentrate on this new beany an keep the past where it belongs x

Happy new year everyone x 2012 will be the year all our wishes come true! Xxx


----------



## ttclou25

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE

HOPING ALL OUR DREAMS COME TRUE FOR 2012!!  :drunk:


----------



## daviess3

Happy new year ladies an bumps!! This will be our year!! I'm in bed been home an hour lol! Soon as it hit 12!! I left!! Didn't want to turn into a pumpkin!! Left hubby at the party! So couldn't b arsed! Had no energy! An was very hungry had bit of cheese with grapes but they had cold meat! Yuk!! An rolls didn't want bread!! So bit of cheddar an grapes!! In bed now one tired lady!! P's had 5 mins of nausea as I could smell there cigarette smoke tonight made me want to vomit!! Great sign!! Love it!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Yay Davies! Symptoms to ring in the new year! Definitely a good sign! Did you tell anyone at the party you are preggo?

I haven't even gotten off the couch to take a shower yet. 2012 isn't for another 6.5 hours! I wish I could stay on the couch instead of hanging around drunk people. I'm doing what you did - going home right after midnight!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy new years everyone! May 2012 bring babies and less worrying!


----------



## justwaiting

Happy new year everyone. 
Just popping into make sure everyone is ok. In gallivanting around the Aussie countryside! Lovely to see some symptoms and lots of positivity from u all. Will catch up in a week xx


----------



## puppycat

Today is my EDD for my April angel.


----------



## daviess3

Oh puppy thinking of you an ur angel xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful a couple of people guessed I wasnt eating alot as there was pate shellfish etc ! I didnt drink! An I left at 12!! Lol xx
It went quickly hopeful. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Happy new year everyone!! I hope we all have bouncy babies by this time next year! 
Heart, I think your twinges and the like are good signs as I felt absolutely nothing, not one thing and as you know there's nothing there! That's actually making me laugh in a black humour sense of way! I really have a great feeling that all is going to be great for you and about bloody time too! X x x I know it's hard not to worry though! 
Davies, glad the smoke made you sick lol! I also just know everything is going to be perfect for you too, I hope you find something nicer to eat today! x x x
Puppy :hugs: it's so hard, I try not to think about dates and just do one day a time but....
NSN how are you doing? Are you feeling confident, are you symptom spotting or anything like that or just chilling out and waiting for your scan? I really hope this is it for you! 
Afm I'm feeling slightly more positive today, not about this pregnancy but in general and that I'll get there in the end. I have a new theory!! I think this one might have been chromosomally abnormal and bad luck because all the websites I've looked at say blighted ovums are chromo problems. So will try the steroids next time again. I can't believe that my hormone levels were 2000 last time with a 'normal' baby present with a betting heart and this time they are 37000 with nothing! So my theory is maybe the steroids did do their job and helped with thorough implantation so the placenta could do it's job well ( high hormone output) but it just wasn't meant to be because it was chromosomal abnormal? what does everyone think? Disagreements on this theory most welcome! 
Pip, thanks for the nice words :hugs: did lambs get any reason why hers didn't work, was she successful eventually? I never knew her. How are you doing? Are you excited? Are you going to get a 3d scan? I would if I were you!! I'd get ten of them! And frame them! 
Mrs kg, where are you up to now? I read back but couldn't follow / find your post before last ifykwim?! Hope you're coping ok x x


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...so thoughtful even when the chips are down for you :hugs: my symptoms went four days ago and haven't come back :shrug: so no..not confidant at all :nope: I know they come and go...mine have GONE! Have to just sit tight and wait...trying to keep busy :flower: strange that my first pregnancy had 9w GS and enlarged YS and I had the most symptoms with that pregnancy :wacko:

I'm glad you're looking forwards, you have such a supportive hubby too and I just know that your rainbow baby will be here before you know it :hugs:

Puppy...:hugs: for your EDD

Hope everyone is doing ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Fili, that is entirely possible. I had two losses I am convinced had chromosomal problems. It is harsh to say but us rplers are not exempt from the one in four 'normal' loss rate. If you don't mind, however, I will still hang on to a shred of hope until your next scan. It is hard not to :hugs:

Puppy :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip, yeah I think that's what has happened, but thanks for holding on to hope! If this baby does appear and stick I will faint with shock! I have sent an email to dr s's secretary to book an appointment to see him. I want answers lol! 

Nsn my second pregnancy had an enlarged yolk sac, and sac right for dates but embryo with strong heartbeat a week behind. I met a lady on b and b who had this too and she had the chromosomes tested for this pregnancy and she found they were normal! A large yolk sac sounded to me like there was a blockage of some kind and the the nutrients / blood got backed up ifywim? Can't be too attributed to chromosomal problems if there's actually a 40% success rate after this type of finding can it? Don't worry about symptoms coming and going I really will never symptom spot again. My sister had none and she has had two successful pregnancies with no symptoms in either until the end! Are you taking anything for this pregnancy or do you not need to? X

I'm having intense cravings for vinegar again, especially in carrot and coriander soup!! Loads of vinegar! :munch: it tastes soooo good, I really want some salt and vinegar crisps! Might have to go get some!


----------



## petitpas

filipenko32 said:


> I really will never symptom spot again.

:rofl: Are you sure? Can we hold you to this?

I forgot to answer your question about Lambs. Unfortunately, she was not able to get an answer as to whether the pregnancy on steroids was a normal one. Her treatment plan changed from my level to yours but she hasn't tried it out yet as she is taking a few months off.


----------



## petitpas

Darn, now I want crisps, too! Pringles or salt n vinegar kettle chips. I only want luxury in pregnancy!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...there was no fetal pole or baby detected in my first pregnancy. I also have hope that your journey isn't over yet :hugs:

Not taking anything apart from pregnancare and extra folic acid just as a caution...was due to go for RPL testing in January :blush:

Pip...I have to say that you are always full of information and have a way with words that I appreciate :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

I've eaten a tube of salt and vinegar pringles over the last two days...burned my lips like they're supposed to :haha:

I'm also sad to hear that Lamb lost her little one, I saw her about after I lost my second and her avatar and siggy put a smile on my face :cry:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Nsn they would probably tell you to just try again after testing anyway! That's what st mary's told me after testing. They wouldn't even give me progesterone or anything as they said there was no reason to. 

Pip, no don't hold me to that!! :rofl: but I will certainly never test more than once after a positive pregnancy test again! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmmmm salt and vinegar kettle chips.... I just got a rice cake and poured vinegar on it with a bit of salt, I was desperate, it was delicious!


----------



## petitpas

One test? Yeah right! :rofl:

Thanks, NSN. To be honest, I feel I am better with info (when I have some) than handholding. I do worry about coming across too harsh sometimes :blush:

As for the rpl testing, I do think it is worth it. Obviously, only if you need it (i.e. you've had the three losses) and are taking a little break from being pregnant. It doesn't always find a cause but then if it doesn't you know what isn't wrong with you and can check on other issues e.g. nkcells.
Have you considered taking a daily baby aspirin as a precaution? It has benefits in preventing preeclampsia, too.

Fili, that ricecake concoction sounds gross!


----------



## bumpyplease

morning my lovely preggos happy new year to you all!

just wanted to pop on and say hi to you all and how amazingly well you are all doing, im full of hope for your little ones, keep doing what you are doing girls you are amazing.

and i hope to be joining you real soon! xx


----------



## filipenko32

It was a cheap version of a salt and vinegar pringle! No luxury treats for my squatter until it shows it's face, then I'll invest in kettle chips!


----------



## petitpas

Urgh, just vom'd and wet my knickers at the same time. Good start to the new year, ey?! :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Bumpy, I can't wait for you to join me in these pleasures :lol:


----------



## Neversaynever

petitpas said:


> Urgh, just vom'd and wet my knickers at the same time. Good start to the new year, ey?! :haha:

Classic :rofl: you ok?!

I'm not taking anything...I've heard good and bad about the aspirin..I'm too flipping frightened to take it :wacko:

Bumpy...come in here faster...how many DPO are you? :dust:

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you puppy xxx

Fili I'm doing fine thanks yest def wasn't as hard as I thought it would be an my one wish was to have a bfp before yest an I got that so trying to look on the bright side of things xx Still keeping everything crossed for your new yr miracle xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Haha petit that made me laugh!! My friend wets herself when she sneezes or laughs after having 2 children!! These are the luxuries of babies we hopefully all have to come!!! 
Salt n vinegar pringles sound gooood!! We just went to our local as hubby hungover! I had roast! Didn't really eat the beef loved the horseradish! An loved the pub coke out the tap! I had 2!! Back to water now, an the sofa!! 

Fili I so agree with pips theory an I think ur right but there is defo still hope babe! Xx
Bumpy come join us!!! 
Never how u doing?? My symptoms are defo not as bad an it's scares me though! Lol!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm thoroughly enjoying Haribo atm mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## filipenko32

Mmm haribo... I can't believe I am still doing the sick hungry sick hungry fiasco. I'm going to be fat and not preggo :-( . This is prob tmi but I always get "the runs" when miscarrying, I think it's because my hormone levels are dropping now. It happens all the time. I was really constipated before today. 
Just been reading back through the beginning of this thread and almost everyone has managed a take home baby eventually! It's so encouraging to read! 
Don't worry about your lack of symptoms Davies the placenta takes over soon then symptoms are supposed to fade x x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks fili I think mine are fading coz there bout but not as fierce I'm bit more chilled today very thirsty stuffy nose don't want meat but hungry! But can't eat alot?! Now got heartburn! Yay!! 
Fili ur gonna get fat an pg! All ur symptoms could mean big growth spurts!! Xx
I'm not into haribo but I think I could eat fried egg!! I havd eaten so much today!! 
Banana crumpet choc chip brioche, roast beef lots of veg, didn't eat the beef or roast potatoes! A twix a second banana! 2 glasses of coke an a litre of water! It's only 330pm!! Lol x


----------



## puppycat

I'm still doing the sick, hungry thing too hun. I feel great then instantly hungry and sick and am then afraid to eat - I can't wait for second tri! lol


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies. Could a bad cold/flu damage a pregnancy? I'm really worried. All my symptoms have gone apart from slightly render boobs. I haven't taken anything apart from paracetamol (minimally) and hot honey and lemon drinks.


----------



## petitpas

Never, the only negative I can think of with the aspirin is if you have a stomach ulcer. Otherwise, it's such a small dose it doesn't have much of an effect. It is, however, proven to be beneficial in preventing miscarriages and preeclampsia. Sorry, I don't mean to push it on you but when you book in with your midwife in a couple of weeks maybe have a chat with her about it as it is such a small thing that could make all the difference (it might not make any difference at all but if there is no risk...).

Just woken up from a nap. Still tired :dohh:


----------



## petitpas

Embo, as long as you don't have a temperature the baby won't notice.


----------



## Embo78

My temp is up slightly but nowhere near fever. If I do feel too hot I take alayer off and drink water.


----------



## petitpas

Perfect! The paracetamol should also help keep your temp down.
Your baby is so snug it's just cruising along :)


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies....just wanted to say Happy New Year! And after reading all your posts about food, I am now hungry!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks pip...I might call the EPL clinic Tuesday and ask them, not planning on seeing MW until after a positive second scan around 9-10 weeks so a way to go yet. :thumbup: hope you're feeling better after your nap :hugs:

Em...keep the fluids up and rest :hugs: you and turtle will be ok :flower:

Davies...you had corking symptoms and good scans so I wouldn't worry :hugs:

Amos...hoping you're over here soon too :hugs:

Mrs...glad yesterday wasn't too harsh on you :hugs:

Tracie...how's your little princess doing?

Hopeful...you all good?

Heart...did your niggles stop? 

9....when is scan day now?

Fili...you make me chuckle with your foods :haha:

I've cleaned the house from top to bottom today and feel much better for it :)

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Morning/afternoon!

Puppy and Mrskg, massive hugs to you both. EDD is a tough time, especially when everyone else in the world is celebrating. 

Fili, you amaze me! You're upbeat positivity is infectious. You had me laughing so hard with your rice cake vinegar concoction! With my third loss I actually found comfort in the idea that it wasn't a normal pregnancy from the beginning. I didn't get it tested but I still feel to this day it was chromosomally abnormal. It made me feel better because it felt like a "normal miscarriage" that had nothing to do with me or my body. I think your theories sound pretty spot on and I think there is still a lot of hope for you to carry a baby to term. But like the others i'm still going to hope it's the one right now that you will carry to term. 

Pip, thanks for sharing how you are feeling as a pregnant woman. It's crazy to me that you can get to the second tri and still not feel much! Thank god for dooplers and scans! I like the information you share and have never found it to be harsh. I've always appreciated a well informed, smart doctor over one with a bedside manner any day of the week. Information is key. 

Embo don't worry about the cold. I did a lot of research about this when I was really sick last week and everything will be ok. And I lost my nausea when I was sick. So did Davies and I've read a lot of other women report the same thing. 

Andrea I had long bouts of no symptoms at your stage too. It really isn't an indicator that something is wrong but of course it is impossible not to worry. :hugs:

Davies heartburn is a classic symptom! Yours aren't fading, they're shifting! 

I had an interesting night last night. I kept feeling that pinched nerve feeling in my left lower back. I was cranky all day. We drove to the party last night and had to park several blocks away being that it is San Francisco and parking is a nightmare. I had to walk a good distance to the party. When I arrived I ran to the bathroom for a knicker check and there was a tiny bit of brown spotting again. Ugh. I had also inserted a progesterone before we got in the car so it was mixed with that too. It put me in a very weird mind space. I had the intention of telling my friends about the pregnancy, which I did end up doing, but was feeling very unsure about the pain in my back and the spotting. Luckily it was only that one spot all night. I must have gone to the bathroom 15 times! My friends were all very sweet and supportive. One even referred to me as a mum! I curled up on the couch at the party with a snugly blanket until Tim was ready to leave. Unfortunately traffic was so bad we didn't get home until 2:30!! Very tired today! No more spotting this morning but back still hurts. Can't wait for my scan next week to get some answers. 

Hope everyone is doing well in the New Year!

Hope everyone else had a good night


----------



## fluffyblue

Amanda when I was pg with Ollie I had brown discharge upto about 13 weeks with using the progesterone. I had so many trips to my consultant about it who reassured me all the time its normal, I can imagine how you are feeling. It was never "blood" always dark dirty brown stuff x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Fluffy! I did have a small bleed of dark red blood 2 weeks ago. Now It's very light brown almost like tea stain rather than actual spotting. I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just popped in to wish all you PAL ladies all the very best for 2012.


----------



## ttclou25

Embo - Hope you feel better soon hun x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Puppy and MrsK, hugs for you both with the due dates. It's a tough day to get through.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart and Lou


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks mrs miggins I hope you over here joining us soon xxx

Embo get well soon x sure I read it's a good sign if you get a cold ?? Lol might be wrong read too much these days x

Heart new years eve in San Francisco sounds amazing from all the way over here in bonnie Scotland Lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg I have to say that new years in San Francisco is a lot more fun with a little champagne in me! I saw it in a totally different light as a completely sober person! I have to admit, I've had some amazingly fun NYE's here in previous years. This year I was just happy to be pregnant and wanted to go to bed! LOL!


----------



## daviess3

Ah embo I was worried to when my cold came I had swollen tonsils an googeld tonsilitus as I was really scared! But the next day the throat soothed I had hot lemon drinks to, an used Vicks at bedtime, today feel much better just stuffy nose an my left ear is still blocked which is very annoying! I did panic as my symptoms disappeared but there back an I have Slight nausea again! Nothing like it has been but it's there! An I don't no what I want to eat either!! But I do love a symptom! 
Heart u had brown spotting an been fine Hun don't stress just rest! 
Never I'm taking 75mg of aspirin St Marys told me to take that pregnecare an extra folic acid as extra folic acid an 75 mg of aspirin can't hurt, I don't no bout stomach ulcer have u googeld it? Sumtimes it can be useful but I would call epau! 

I need a blood test do you think they will b open tom? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Girls just ordered a pizza with pineapple an sweetcorn so excited!! Gonna eat it with salad cream!! Nausea an heartburn here I'm hoping once I eat it will go! X


----------



## puppycat

I had pizza too, yummy!


----------



## heart tree

I had pizza last night. Delicious. It had Gorgonzola on it but it was cooked so hope that was ok. Davies why do you need a blood test?


----------



## petitpas

All cheeses are ok when cooked. So no worries, heart!

I had stilton for lunch :D Thank you for saying it's safe, NHS!


----------



## Embo78

And thanks for telling me pip!! I had broccoli and Stilton soup Christmas day :)


----------



## petitpas

Oooh, Embo, I could so eat that right now!


----------



## Embo78

Me too it was really really yummy. It was a big hit at the Christmas meal and took suspicion away cos my family think you can't have Stilton when pregnant. Mwahaha!!


----------



## heart tree

Good cover Em! That sounds delicious. I'm going to have some soup now.


----------



## daviess3

I love soup right now yum!! In uk u have blood test when ur 8-10 weeks I don't even no what it's for! Lol!! I just no I have to have it! I'm going to look now! But it's bank hol in uk Tom so most places are closed so the blood test walk in place won't prob b open!! I was meant to go Friday!! X


----------



## Embo78

I didn't know that Davies?!!? I'll have a word next week and see if I can get mine done at the Epu. I really don't feel ready to register with the midwives just yet.

Have all the other uk ladies registered yet?


----------



## daviess3

Sorry the test can b done from 8-12 weeks an for haemoglobin group an antibodies, rhesus factor, syphilis, hepatitis, rubela susceptibility and HIV!! So lots!! Then u have the early downs syndrome test at 12 weeks to! Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Embo I have registered with midwife x I have booking in on 1st of feb that should be fun normally last over an hour this time I'll have 8 pregnancy details to go through so might take a while longer! An I have my 12wk scan on 16th feb x I booked my early scan On 20th jan through epu myself x I did feel a bit nervous letting the doc refer me but now I feel like it's some good dates to look too just have to hope I reach them now xxx


----------



## Embo78

Wow mrs you're so brave!!! I registered with the midwife so quickly with my first angel but didn't even bother with 2 and 3!! I think I'll get brave and phone this week! Or maybe not!!!


----------



## Mrskg

I'm exactly the same x I'm glad I'm getting scan first I think that's how it should be x with my mmc I booked in at 10wks I was feeling awful that day ms was really bad only to find out 2wks later baby had stopped growing at 6wks x I also believe my blood results must have indicated something because when I went up to epu with spotting they booked me in for a scam in an hours time while they got my results from my booking in x when they scanned me they had the screen on for me to see which I thought strange an when I saw that black hole I just knew it was over x I believe they knew that's all I would see because imagine if it had been a 12wk dead baby I even said this to my husband because surely if they didn't know what they were going to find the screen would have been off x


----------



## daviess3

I booked in with midwife it took about 45 mins was ok! In my area you do that an they send off ur paperwork for ur scan! I hope I haven't jinxed myself now coz I have been already! X


----------



## Mrskg

Davies I too was worried about jinxing myself but we just have to remind ourselves nothing we can do will change whatever's going to happen so we should enjoy every min as much as we can after a loss anyway an hope that everyday we get that little bit closer to our rainbow babies xxx lol wish I felt as positive as that sounds xxxx


----------



## Embo78

I'll read that in a few days mrsk it might give me some courage!!


----------



## Mrskg

You do that embo :thumbup:

Does anyone just feel inside that it will all be ok this time x I sort of do but keep fighting with myself xx


----------



## filipenko32

I have been asleep for 4 hours!! I seem to be suffering from extreme tiredness. My hubby jut had to come and wake me up! And even then it took me an extra half hour to come round. 

What do you girls think of this? It was an old 2010 thread which I responded to and the original poster got back to me today! Probably best just to read page 1 and 3. Dare I have any hope!! X x 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/408644-empty-sac-absolutely-heartbroken.html


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I cantbget on that link xx but yes I do think you still have hope without even reading it xxx


----------



## Embo78

Fili that's awesome :)


----------



## filipenko32

I know it's amazing isn't it?! I would be in shock if that happens to me! She didn't have my mc history though so got to remain realistic x


----------



## filipenko32

Why can't I scroll over names anymore and get those options one being where you can 'send message'. Anyone getting the same problem?


----------



## daviess3

Fili I googeld ur situation an there's def more good news stories than bad hun!! It's very easy for us ladies to think the worst an noone can blame you but there is defo alot of hope out there Hun! An it must be nice to no that you have spoken to someone in the same or has been in the same situation!! 
Keeping everything crossed when do u go back fili?? All ur symptoms look good extreme tiredness eating etc xx


----------



## heart tree

Fili I think there is a lot of hope for you from her story. She was 6+4 and bleeding with an empty sac. I wish we knew what her levels were. But regardless I have read story after story about finding the baby later and all was ok. I know it could go either way, but you might just be surprised at the way it does end up going. I have every body part crossed for you. Legs, eyes, fingers and arms. I'm a pretzel for you. xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart x x x how are you?


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls- I had 2 posts earlier today and couldnt get either to post! 

Fili- I hope that story gives you hope too, I read they want to see a heartbeat between 6-8 wks So you do have time. 

Davies- I get some of my groceries according to you girls, got Pringles again and twix today, spent 162 usd at store, used to get by with spending 80.

Puppy and mrsk- sorry for having to go through the due date loss day, it sounds like a tough one , hugs to you 

Heart- I remember on my second pregnancy when I was so happy and not a care in the world. Wish I could go back to that again! ( my first I was terrified as with a jerk that lived across the country and all alone, 24, and no money) 
I was watching house hunters repeat yesterday of the San fran houses and a painted lady! So expensive!!!and no yard or sq ft. 

I actually had a little energy today! First day I havent layed around all day for a week and a half or longer. I vacuumed a little (dh helped) and got groceries, and had a veggie sub at jimmy johns. I didn't miss the meat at all.


----------



## hopeful23456

Anyone else's dh play Xbox live with the microphone and screaming at the game? Geez....so friken loud


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful me to we do have similar eating habits! I defo don't want meat!! Think we having same sex children!! Wow double ur shopping bill lol!! Well ur eating for 3!! I had massive appetite today had another 2 twixs tonight! Lol! Did have 2 satsumas to! They are single finger twixs! So I had 3 fingers today that's not horrific is it! I love salad fruit soup an today chocolate!! 
Pleased u got some energy sweetie xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hopeful mines plays ps3 in fact he's doing it now don't know what's worse all the voices or the bloody shooting x no wonder I spend my time on here lol xxx

Oh I've been having probs for couple of days with bnb slow loading double posts etc xxx


----------



## Mrskg

It's 11:14pm here I've been up since 6pm absolutely shattered but I want to stay awake past midnight so I can see my ticker change to 6wks lol how crazy is that x


----------



## filipenko32

My dh too hopeful, it's a stupid gun game called all of duty and it's really really irritating!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah, it's call of duty here constantly, would be funny if our dhs played together! 

Mrsk- I love seeing the ticker change too! Congrats on 6 wks! 9 minutes to go!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol call of duty here too x they prob do it's such a small world xx

Woohoo managed to stay up 7wks here I come xxxxx glad I'm not going crazy hopeful xxx


----------



## heart tree

Grrrr I just wrote the longest reply and got kicked off! This site makes me so mad sometimes!!

Fili, thanks for asking about me. I'm doing ok. Today has been a good day. I just woke up from a massively delicious nap. Had some time in my back yard today sitting in the sun with a book. It is so warm today I sat outside with just a tank top and shorts! Loaded up on my Vitamin D. And no spotting today. Any day that I get through without a massive bleed feels like a victory. Thanks for asking hon. :hugs:

Hopeful, I love House Hunters! There was an international House Hunters marathon on yesterday. I watched hours of it. I especially love the rich people because you get to see some amazing houses. I used to live around the corner from the famous SF Painted Ladies https://thetaxidriversguidetosanfra...11/09/CaliforniaSanFranciscoPaintedLadies.jpg
My back yard faced the back of them. As a buyer it is really expensive to get anything with square footage or a yard which is why most people I know don't own in the city. But as a renter you can get some real gems. I've always had a big yard, parking and pretty big apartments in SF. We moved 10 miles out of the city to Berkeley for a bigger place during my first pregnancy because we thought we needed more room for a baby. I like it though. We rent a whole house rather than an apartment with a little back yard and a separate studio that has a full bathroom. We use the studio for guests when they visit but it is primarily for my husband. He's a musician and it's his music studio. He plays a bass guitar, he never plays video games and I'm so glad. 

Did you buy pajama jeans?

Mrskg congrats on 6 weeks!

Davies and hopeful you are making me want to eat junk food. Pringles and twix sound much better than the fruit, nuts, yogurt and soup I've eaten today! I'll have to get some on my next shopping trip. I'm not feeling horrible but not feeling great in my stomach which is fine by me! I've had some cramping today but not severe. Hoping it is my little one growing.


----------



## petitpas

Mrsk, I don't think there is anything in the booking bloods that shows whether your pregnancy will be successful or not. They don't check your beta hcg until your 12w nt scan.
In my local epu it depends on the sonographer whether they show you the screen or not. Usually when you come in you always get scanned. It is part of their procedure: see nurse, have scan, see doctor.
So please don't be worried if you ever go in and the sonographer chooses not to show you the screen right away. That does not mean that they think it is all over! :hugs:

Embo, I asked whether I could book in with the midwives later since I've been through it twice before and haven't bothered since. I think I went after ten weeks. I just called them up and they gave me an appointment a few days later.
As Davies mentioned, they check your blood type and whether you are HIV positive, have syphilis or hepatitis (cant remember which type) and whether you are immune to rubella. If you've had that before most likely nothing will have changed. The only variable is the blood count but again if you are feeling well a two week delay probably won't show up any surprises (like newly developed anaemia).
If you've never booked in it is a good idea to go because they give you all the bunf about being pregnant, tell you about all the resources available to you and answer any questions you may have. Generally, midwives are really nice people and I always leave with a warm fuzzy feeling inside.

Heart, I select all/copy all my longer posts these days because I get too frustrated when I get kicked out or something :grr:


----------



## Ame

Hi Ladies,
I haven't posted here yet to be honest I have been unsure where I belong. I am 5 weeks into my 4th pregnancy after TTC for 2 and a half years. I am really concerned and was thinking maybe you would be able to help. I got my BFP on Christmas day, I was at my DR a couple days ago and everything was good. I have never made it past my 7th week. So today I found a FRER and it was a BFN am I having another MC...I had some cramping yesterday but nothing too serious I am so worried and not sure what to do. My DR said because of my history not to go in until after week 8 so I am on my own.


----------



## petitpas

Ame, I'd get another FRER and test again. If it is still negative and it is a week since your bfp I'm not going to lie - it doesn't look good.
Right now I'm holding onto the hope that the test you 'found' was old and maybe not so accurate.

If, and I really just say if, things go badly then I urge you to press your doctor for recurrent miscarriage testing. This is normally carried out after three losses so you are definitely due this :hugs:

Big big :hug: and strength Xxx


----------



## Ame

Thank you for replying. I am thinking its not good either. I just bought the tests a couple weeks ago so I dont think its them. We have been on an IVF waiting list for a long time and right before our appointment I got my 3rd BFP only to MC shortly after. I am going to push for testing. Thank you again.


----------



## petitpas

There is a very good thread at the top of the loss section for recurrent losses. If it comes to it, they are brilliant at advising which tests to make sure you get and what you can do independently to increase your chances. It would definitely be worth doing before going through IVF.

Still hoping this was a duff test, though. Please try another with morning urine.


----------



## heart tree

Ame, I couldn't have said it any better than Pip. I agree with everything she said. I'm a little taken aback that after 3 losses your doctor won't monitor you more closely. At the very least they could check your hcg and progesterone. I hope it was a dodgy test but if you get another bfn, insist on testing and if your doctor refuses, get a new one. You've been through far to much to not have answers. Many hugs to you. We all understand how scary this time is. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

And yes, please join the recurrent losses thread if you need to. Everyone is amazing and are full of knowledge about tests.


----------



## Ame

I am going to check that thread for sure thank you. I actually just got a new DR because we moved to a new city and she was not really that great. I am looking for a new DR and hopefully I can find a better one. I was just so sure at the start of this one and now I have that horrible sick feeling. Dh is telling me to not worry but I know something isnt right. Thank you both I am really thankful for this thread.


----------



## heart tree

I hope all is ok and you will stay here with us. If not, you'll join us soon. :hugs:

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Ame

Thank you so much I am trying to be hopeful and I am going to test again tomorrow. Thank you again and Congratulations on your pregnancies!!


----------



## daviess3

Morning girls, good luck ane, 
I'm tired today felt bit nauseas this morning nothing major just bit rough!! 
Off to walk my dog an tidy house today!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Embo i haven't technically registered yet either. MW in my health board don't book you in until your scan but instead of 12 wks they do it around 10.5wks. You can't book in for your scan until you pass 7wks so i phoned last Thursday and got Jan 18th. That's for bloods too.


----------



## Embo78

I've woke up feeling slightly better but my eyes are really red and sore. They're constantly crying and then I wipe them so they're really irritated :( I just hope it's cleared up before I go back to work next week.

I want my pregnancy symptoms back.


----------



## petitpas

Oh Embs, are you really crying or are you sick and that is having an effect on your eyes? :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I am sooooo soooooo sick these last two days I can't keep anything down at all not even water unless I sip it!!! It's just getting worse, I'm getting worried about my hormone levels I just know they are rising massively I can feel it! Hope this doesn't end up being a molar pregnancy or anything like that. :-( . Going to get to the gp tomorrow on an urgent appointment and get back to an epu for another scan, I just want those tablets and out of this!! Unless of course there's a perfectly sized bouncing baby in there but doubt it! Sorry for the whinge!


----------



## filipenko32

Have you got an infection embo?


----------



## Amos2009

Fili :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope they can see you tomorrow. When were you supposed to go back?


----------



## filipenko32

Well the hospital said 2 weeks but no way I'm waiting that long. Also not going back to the epu I went to last time as they were so horrid and we waited for hours it was so disorganised there.


----------



## Amos2009

2 weeks....omg. No way should you have to wait that long. I'm glad you're going to a different place. It's so wrong how we are treated like numbers sometimes instead of women who have been through hell.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I hope it's nothing bad, too. Sorry to hear you are suffering. Big big hugs to you!
You should be able to see some change by tomorrow :hugs: Things move so quickly at this early stage. 
Keeping everything crossed for you fxfxfxfxfx


----------



## Embo78

I agree Fili. I wouldn't wait two weeks either. That's disgraceful. I'm hoping the sickness means you're ok and beanies growing big and strong.

My eyes are just constantly streaming pip! No real tears! That's just on the day before scan day lol. I don't think they're infected Fili. The liquid is clear and watery.


----------



## ttclou25

:hugs::hugs: fili, hope you feel better hun and get some answers soon!!


----------



## filipenko32

Could it be a sinus problem that could be affecting your eyes?


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I def think you should get seen sooner x hope other epu more considerate xxx


I'm having a down day not sure if it's because with mmc baby stopped growing at 6wks an that's in my head x but also my boobs not sore today been in jammies all day with no bra on hoping it's that x I'm reassured reading everyone symptoms seem to come an go though x ah just being a stress head I think!! :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Embo my eyes did the same thing. My husband kept asking me why I was weeping. It lasted about 2 days for me. 

Fili, I'm sorry you are so sick. I hope it's a good sign. Did they mention molar to you? Molars look very different. They would have seen how different it looked on your last scan. Try not to worry about a molar. Also if they suspected a molar they would want to remove it immediately, not let you linger for 2 more weeks. I very much doubt that is the issue. I hope you get another scan tomorrow. 

Mrskg, the symptoms come and go. We've all fallen victim to that. I find that when I don't wear a bra all day, my boobs hurt less for some reason. Try to hang in there. 

Not much to report here. Just woke up. I don't want to go back to work tomorrow!!


----------



## Amos2009

Hearty- when is your scan this week?


----------



## heart tree

It's tomorrow afternoon. I'm part nervous and part excited. It's a new feeling.


----------



## Amos2009

I'm excited for you!


----------



## Mrskg

Thank heart I know I'm just being stupid I've put a bra on an they maybe feel slightly tender now? Sick of wishing time away lol I thought the tww was bad that was nothing compared to this! 

Can't wait to see you scan pic tomorrow xxx


----------



## Embo78

Mrskg that's what I do when my boobs don't hurt, put a bra on!!! They hurt then!

Heart good luck tomorrow I'm excited to see the new scan pic :)


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks embo x yeah I think that trick has worked lol if they're not sore they will be by the end of the night with the poking an prodding I'm doing x I'm now starting to like the idea of see through bellies! X


----------



## Embo78

Hehe! That would totally freak me out!!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to put a bra on today! LOL! Haven't put one on in days. Usually I feel them at the end of the day once I take my bra off.


----------



## Embo78

I've got amos's photo as my avatar! Can anyone else see that?!?


----------



## heart tree

What??? No Embo I see your bean as your avatar!


----------



## Mrskg

You've lost me embo lol ?? X lol I see your scan pic xx


----------



## Embo78

It must just be on my phone :shrug: ive got Amos as mine. Amos has hearts and heart has a magnified "hopeful" !!!!! It's freaking me out maaan!!


----------



## Amos2009

Embo- that happened to me on my phone too.....Heart's avatar was a picture of a baby....it was a friend on here.....weird


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha ha! That's so funny!! We're all morphing into each other.


----------



## Embo78

Took pics ......

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/c981929e.jpg

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/6feb0141.jpg


----------



## Amos2009

WOW!!! I like seeing me with that pregnancy ticker underneath!


----------



## Embo78

Did it take long to go back to normal Amos?!? How strange!!


----------



## Embo78

It actually will be underneath soon Amos. Can't wait to see your big fat positives!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol how strange x bnb has been funny last few days but that's a new one on me xx


----------



## Amos2009

Hers stayed like that for a few days.....and it was back when she was bleeding and things weren't looking good. It's like that baby popped up on there and showed everything was going to be ok.


----------



## Mrskg

Oh an heart is on amos's lol what's going on at your end?? Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Wow! Maybe this is a sign for you! With the tickers and all. Was it heart that said look out for signs from the universe?!?


----------



## Amos2009

Why yes it was her! My lovely Hearty! Hmmmmmm


----------



## puppycat

How odd!

Girls i've gone from picky eating to flippin eating anything! I'm gonna be a chunk!!!


----------



## ttclou25

puppycat said:


> How odd!
> 
> Girls i've gone from picky eating to flippin eating anything! I'm gonna be a chunk!!!

yay - im glad its not just me... i thought sod it im gonna get big anyway -and have put on 20lbs, i use the excuse of having to have another 300 calories a day so now in third trimester i have pudding :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Signs from the universe indeed! How strange. Thanks for the screen shot Em, so weird!

Pup and Lou, yesterday for me was all nausea. Today I'm famished. What to eat, what to eat?


----------



## Embo78

I'm making broccoli and Stilton soup with crusty bread rolls yummy yum!!


----------



## ttclou25

looooove stilton!!! mmm is it homemade?


----------



## Embo78

Yea it is Lou! I'll send some over to you!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh I had carrot an coriander soup an hot baked baguettes an desserts banana angel delight with bananas?! I love angel delight!!! I wish I had a scan Tom heart I'm jealous!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies my clinic wants to see me every week so I decided to take them up on it. Not sure how much longer they want to do that but as long as they're offering I'm doing it! I'm terrified but for the first time have a little excitement too. I can't wait for the next round of scans. We have a few next week!*

A woman just posted in the RMC thread about having her third mmc. I really have a hard time with the mmc stories. I personally haven't had one but they scare me. I'm sure you all understand.*

I'm soooo hungry today! Just had toast with peanut butter. I need something else though.*

What's angel delight?


----------



## daviess3

It's like a yoghurt moose blamonge sort of custard thing!! They do banana strawberry or chocolate today I love banana!! I no what u mean about scan! I am worried bout my scan next week but I think if all is ok I actually might start to chill out!! Good luck for Tom hun I hope u start to enjoy ur pg now Hun after my scan I hope I can to!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Can't wait to hear about your scan Heart :)


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Angel delight is a bit like instant pudding mix. Its powder you add to milk. I am CRAVING butterscotch Angel Delight, luckily my mum sent me some over fro Christmas!! ha ha

I got an ice cream maker for Christmas which i was so excited about but have not felt like making anything so hubby gets all excited about making chocolate ice cream, gets all the stuff from the shops and its whirring away almost finished. I am so excited. I didn't have energy to make it but i think i can find energy to eat some!

We are about to have a house full to watch the Rose Bowl - I am glad its good friends so I know i don't have to be on my game and can relax, but still it feels like a lot to have people here. Bleugh.

I can't believe I have classes starting tomorrow, I am so not in the head space to be back in school! I just have to suck it up and try and get as many classes done before this baby arrives because its going to be even harder to want to be motivated if he or she actually gets here!! So as few classes left as possible has to be my motivation.

I went back to school here in the US last year because my UK qualifications didn't really transfer to jobs here and I wanted a change. Now I just want to have my AA under my belt so I have options in the future. But the thought of caring about biology and french is making me tired already!


----------



## daviess3

I don't like butterscotch croy just the other flavours!! Where does ur mum live? X


----------



## croydongirl

My parents are still in Croydon. I moved over to Seattle for work for 6 months about 9 years ago, and then I met my hubby, so now I am here to stay but I do miss the treats a lot so its good that mum sends me care packages still!!


----------



## petitpas

I just do the chocolate one :D


----------



## daviess3

Petit I do choc one with satsumas? Strawberry one with strawberry jelly on bottom an strawberries on top an banana one with custard!! 
Ah croy my sister lives nearish tk Croydon she's in Crawley next to gatwick we go to ikea in Croydon sometimes!! 
I love the us it's one place I could live in the world! I do love England though I would miss bisto an English chocolate I think lol! Prob do me good! Then again u have hot fudge sundaes in mcd's!! I love them!! X


----------



## heart tree

Angel delight sounds heavenly! I would eat any flavor!!

Croy I can't imagine being in school right now. My husband and I waited until I was done with grad school before TTC. Work is one thing. School with homework, papers and tests is another. I think school is so much more demanding than a job! 

Anyone having lots of cramps? I've been having lots of them for the past 2 days. Not severe like mc cramps but pretty noticeable. I'm hoping it's just everything stretching but I don't like them. Pretty uncomfortable. It feels like my whole uterus is aching.


----------



## petitpas

Davies, a few days ago we drove through McD's. They didn't have sundaes on the menu but when I asked they still did them :D I had one right away! 

As for bisto :sick: I feel like it sticks to the top of my mouth. Gravy is one thing I make from scratch.


----------



## Embo78

Agreed pip. Proper gravy all the way!!


----------



## daviess3

Heart I had that Hun when my symptoms disappeared nothing major it just was noticeable!! But they went an symptoms returned have had heartburn all night!! I hope there stretching I'm trying to think positive heart I'm going for stretching!! Lol 
My Doppler should arrive Tom scared an excited have you got urs yet heart!? I'm hoping I find it!! But I no I prob won't!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

I tried the doppler tonight - i didn't expect to find it so early and didn't either! Feels like i've been pregnant forever and i haven't got any pics or sounds to show for it!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Davies. I know around the 9 week mark cramps can increase. Let's just hope for the best. I know Croy had them and then had a perfect scan. So let's just keep hoping the best!

I can't wait to hear about your Doppler experience. It's almost like having a scan tomorrow! I hope you find it. I haven't bought one yet. I want to get past my critical phase before investing in one. Maybe next week if tomorrow's scan is good.


----------



## heart tree

Aw Pup. It's way too early for the Doppler. Do you have a scan scheduled? I don't have anything on the front page for you. 

Embo do you have a scan scheduled?


----------



## daviess3

I was going to wait but this is going to b a long week for me! I feel like I need something to keep me busy!! An I can keep busy by doing it all day lol! 
I won't have work till next week at the earliest! X


----------



## heart tree

I don't blame you. You have to wait a while for your next scan. I'm so jealous you don't have to go back to work tomorrow! I want to stay home and eat angel delight!


----------



## ttclou25

before i disappear to bed - just wanted to wish heart all the best tomorrow!!Hopefully youll bring piccies back.

Ive got my glucose tolerance test at 9am which lasts 2-3 hours!!!!! That will be fun... DH is coming to keep me company and is also fasting with me till tomorrow lunchtime when i can eat again... such a long time :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Lou that sounds awful! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## puppycat

I don't have a scan now until January 18th. Feckin ages away!


----------



## daviess3

What do they do Lou? U don't have a blood test for 2-3 hours surely?? I will cry!! Heart good luck hun I will b with u can't wait for ur pic! Ur gonna b fine Hun just fine xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Heart good luck at your scan! Sure you'll be just fine! I think your cramps are just stretching and that's a good thing! It's good that they're scanning you so much. 
What is technically a missed mc. I get confused!


----------



## petitpas

Good luck with the test and scan tomorrow!

Puppy, soon you'll be able to hear it :hugs:
A number of ladies have been able to successfully doppel in their 8th week.


----------



## heart tree

It's when the baby dies but the mother doesn't know it. Usually they find out at a scan when there is no hb and the baby stopped growing. I know this has happened to several of our lovely ladies here. In my opinion it is just one more cruel thing we have to fear. Why can't a loss be obvious? If we're going to have one, why can't we be afforded the kindness of actually knowing that it happened. It's just so cruel. 

Did you get scan scheduled tomorrow? How are you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

Ah , pretty obvious in the name I suppose! :dohh: I don't know what mine were, they were always behind LMP dates got a heartbeat then stopped. Having early scans meant they weren't missed but I suppose they would have been had it been left till 12 weeks! 
What were yours like heart if you don't mind me asking, were yours always on track for LMP dates?


----------



## petitpas

Technically, I think it is when you go for a scan and it shows that the baby is dead but hasn't been expelled yet.
A miscarriage is when you bleed right away. It is immediately active as opposed to the missed miscarriage where you might not have any m/c symptoms or just some spotting.
The lines aren't quite clear. If I have spotting and a scan shows my baby died two days ago, I suppose it would be classified as a missed miscarriage. I might not have had a scan in which case the spotting could turn into bleeding and passing tissue overnight. Without scan measurements showing when the baby died I suppose that a doctor I saw the next day might have said it was a miscarriage.

From my own experience, I've had two miscarriages and three missed miscarriages. It was quite obvious which was which. With the mcs I started with proper bleeding and passed tissue/clots within 24 hours. My mmcs were later in gestation. With the first I had a tea spoon's worth of spotting. Next day a scan. Then nothing while I waited five days for my ERPC. Second one I had a drop of spotting, scan showed dead baby, ERPC same day. Third, no spotting, scan showed dead baby and it took four days to arrange ERPC. In the meantime my body made no attempt to start the miscarriage process.

Sorry for being so blunt again :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

So were yours always on track LMP wise from the start pip? Im wondering why mine are always so slow to grow and behind dates by a week at least. So for my second one for example, there was a strong heartbeat but the baby measured 6.4 instead of 7.4 which was my LMP!? Then the heartbeat stopped. No bleeding had to have tablets.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, my first one wasn't scanned until 11.5 weeks and was unrecognizable. Just lots of placental tissue, no baby. They were worried it was a molar (it wasn't, baby probably died a few weeks before).
Second died suddenly a few days after good 8 week scan.
Third wasn't well from the start. Hb but gestational sac was too small. Came out the same day.
Fourth never made it to first scan before I bled it out.
Fifth died a few days after successful 8 week scan (this one was tested and came back as genetically normal).


----------



## petitpas

Fili, do yours grow slowly or are they just behind your LMP dates?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip. Every time I go for a scan they are a week behind LMP dates. So for eg I went for a scan at 7.4 for mc's 2 and 3 and the crl measured 6.4 with beating heart. Mc 2 also had a too big yolk sac. Mc 3 (the 'normal' one) had a sac which was too small too. I'm wondering if this means they hadn't implanted properly. My hcg level has never been as high as with this pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, from what I have read yolk sacs above a certain size are a strong indication of a genetic anomaly. As for the dates, maybe that fits in with the whole nkcell thing? Your body attacks, the baby struggles along kind of thing? Not the most scientific of theories, obviously...


----------



## Mrskg

My first loss was a mmc I'd never even heard of them till then x I had loads of symptoms right up to 11/4 after 3 healthy pregnancies I never for one min thought anything would go wrong X when symptoms went away I did have a feeling things weren't right but hoped it was because I was nearly 12wks x at 11/6 I had a tiny bit blood so rushed to epu where I got a scan n baby had stopped growing at 6wks i had 2 failed medical management's an eventually 3wks after finding out everything passed itself 2 days before I was due for op x so all in all it took 9wks to pass x I find the cruelest thing was the symptoms I was bring really really sick an looked about 4 months xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Good luck with your scan tomorrow heart!

I was thinking angel delight was angel food cake and so hungry for it! I bought jello brand instant butterscotch pudding a few weeks ago but still haven't made it. 
That pic with the avatars mixed up made me laugh! Was scared to pop out the progest suppos!

I still have enough energy to actully be up for a few hours, it's so nice . When I first wake up, it feels REALLY good to stretch, especially stretching my body back so it stretches my stomach. It freaks me out to do it but feels so good. Anyone else feel like that?


Fili- try and get a scan this week, I don't think you should have to wait 2 wks, that's just too long. 

I have mixed feelings about a Doppler just because I hear of people with twins not hearing 2 heartbeats for just normal reasons but freaking out about it. 
I think I may get one though i don't know. My scans are almost weekly throughout anyway

I have a scan on Thursday.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I totally agree with Hopeful Fili. There is no reason for you to wait that long for another scan. I would ask for an earlier one and if they still decline I would pay for a private one, if your finances permit.

Being a fellow NK cell patient all I can say is that in my research I have found most doctors prescribe the intralipid IVs every 4 weeks. You may want to discuss that option with your Dr.


----------



## heart tree

Oh it just breaks my heart to read your stories ladies. So much heartache for such lovely ladies.*

Fili, my first loss was due to a large blood clot in my uterus that dislodged the baby and the placenta. The baby was growing perfectly. I opted for a d&c because the pain was so severe I just wanted it to end.*My second and third never looked right from the start. At the 6 week scan for my second pregnancy they suspected a molar. It definitely didn't look right. I never got a measurement because it was already doomed. They had to do a d&c to test the tissue and rule out a molar. At the 6 week scan for my third, it was a similar story. My uterine lining was wavy which indicated the start of a mc. Again I didn't get a measurement because I was already in the process of losing this one. I opted for a d&c for this one as I was about to go on vacation and didn't want to pass it on the plane. My forth was my ectopic. So I never was in the same situation as you. I hope you get some answers soon.*

Oh these cramps are really driving me crazy! They have been pretty much with me all day. No spotting or bleeding. No back pain. They are uncomfortable though. They are making me nervous. Glad I have a scan tomorrow but now I'm less excited about it. PAL is so damn hard!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I think you'll miss the cramps if they stop, I think they're a good sign x x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili you are always there with a supportive word. You amaze me! Shouldn't you be sleeping? It must be so late for you!


----------



## filipenko32

It's actually 6 am I'm waiting for the docs to open at 8.30. Can't sleep anyway as I was sleeping on and off yesterday so I think I got my 8 hours. Still have tiredness and sickness and bbs very mildly sore. With my other pregnancies the cramping/twinging/stabbing etc suddenly stopped, literally overnight never to be seen again and this was definitely because the baby had stopped growing, everything had stopped growing. And as you know this time I never felt a thing, absolutely nothing! I really believe in my case anyway that no 'Cramps' no matter how light etc = mc. So next time I want strong preg tests (I think the placenta was working well this time because of good implantation due to the steroids) and cramping on and off but never stopping permanently. I even wouldn't mind spotting as I never get that and it could be a different ok symptom! oh and a very bad cold! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Mon my drip would have been every 4 weeks, I had it at 11dpo so this is near enough 4 then I was to be booked in for another at 8 and 12 but obviously will never make it that far x x x


----------



## heart tree

Oh I haven't even gone to bed yet! It's only 10pm on Monday night. I hope you get scanned this morning. I imagine you must be feeling pretty nervous. I'll give you the cramps and a bad cold as symptoms next time but no spotting. Believe me that is one symptom that causes more fear than comfort! I'll be thinking about you in my dreams. Good luck sweet Fili. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Pip, I have come across 2 stories about large yolk sacs. One lady on b and b actually had hers tested when the Yolk sac was large (early mc erpc) and the chromosomes were normal. Another lady I know of got to 20 weeks with a large yolk sac. She had a PAPP-A test and it was incredibly low in the region of 1 percentile, this meant that her placenta was failing - she also had cvs and that came back fine so no downs or chromo prob. So that pregnancy failed because of the placenta not implanting properly from the beginning. I would think that it could be caused by chromosome problems too ive read that too and docs have told me that it can be, but women with enlarged yolk sacs are actually given a 40 % chance of success so it can't all be chromosome probs??? As these are usually fatal aren't they? So all this lends weight to the nk cell theory and my placenta being utterly crap until this pregnancy with steroids when the placenta seems to be working brilliantly! I wish I'd had this placenta for pregnancy number 3! maybe that would have worked! Does that make sense? Please feel free to disagree it gets my brain cells working! Def think this pregnancy is chromosomal prob tho x x

Here's a link to the PAPP-A/large yolk sac poster I found https://www.babycenter.com/400_shou...arger-than-normal-yolk-sac-when_7416782_30.bc

And here's a link explaining how if papp a tests are low on a chromo normal baby it indicates placenta implantation problems from the beginning. https://www.theovalplanet.com/post....h-low-papp-a-during-testing-for-down-syndrome

Sorry for the ramble! Id really appreciate your opinion! I think fate has been cruel to me this time giving me the right treatment and a bad embryo! Maybe my pregnancies are early IUGR because of the bad placentas because of the attacking cells.


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili..hoping you get some answers today hun..you don't deseve to wait all this out :hugs:

Heart...good luck with the scan :hugs:

Dopplers....I've always said I'd never have one but if I get a good scan at 7 and 9-10 weeks then stuff it I'm buying one!

MMC..first two pregnancies were and they are just so damn cruel. Especially with NY second one as I saw the HB at 7+2 :cry:

Blah...back to work today :sad2:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks nsn sorry you're back to work :hugs: 
So was your hb pregnancy behind LMP from the beginning or were you always measuring perfectly? So at 7.2 was your baby's size 7.2 in line with your LMP date? X x x


----------



## daviess3

Well Doppler arrived!! I was upstairs trying it out just as I think I found it 146 bpm my step daughter comes upstairs so I turn it off quickly!! Now I can't find it again! I need some tips? Theres a heartbeat or something around by my ovaries what would that b? I no my ovaries don't have a hb!! Lol!! Good luck today fili am here waiting for ur update darling, what times ur appointment xx


----------



## ttclou25

Yay Davies sounds like u found baby, I know when I first found baby it was low down above pubic bone. But like you've had, it's sometimes hard to find again as they are so small. 

So bored waiting at hospital for next blood tst and soooooo hungry


----------



## daviess3

Oh Lou why does it take so long this blood test ur having? I'm going to have mine this afternoon bet it's mobbed this morning isn't it? I feel hungry sick if that makes sense!! X


----------



## puppycat

Am i the only one who has no idea where my ovaries and pubic bone are? :blush:


----------



## Mrskg

God luck today heart x

Fili hope you managed to get an appointment x

Davies how amazing is that :thumbup:

Afm...ms started today :happydance: lol x 

Gale force winds here hubby been out all morning trying to secure our 10ft trampoline think he's managed it this time now he's away round to his mums part of their roof has blown off an damaged their brand new car! Don't think insurance will cover it since it's an act of god! :nope:

How's everyone else today x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh it's really windy here too and raining


----------



## ttclou25

You have to fast and have blood taken, then drink this horrid drink then wait 2 hours for another test. Only 10 mins to go.

Mrskg- we have horrid winds too, good old winter hey! Good luck with trampoline

Puppycat- lol it's just above bikini line, I wasnt sure till someone told me


----------



## Mrskg

Ttclou hope you get something to eat soon x my friend had that test I think and she had to drink 1 an a half bottles of lucozade as fast as she could x


----------



## filipenko32

I got an appointment for this Friday at 9.45, so that's ok, i can wait that long, not two weeks though! So I'd be 7.4 by then exactly a week since my last scan so that's good! Good job I got an urgent appointment with the doctor today though to get an appointment for fri otherwise it would have been next week. X x x


----------



## Mrskg

Great news fili x fri not too long to wait an hopefully long enough for beany to make an appearance xxx still got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## puppycat

So like where my pubes stop growing is it? :blush:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol puppy cat yeah about there lol xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Oh happy 8wks puppy :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Mrskg


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies, I haven't been posting much over the holidays but have been following along. 

Just wanted to send lots of good vibes to Hearty today and Filli on Friday. I can't wait to hear some good news for both of you.

Big hugs to all you ladies suffering. The first tri kicked my butt....emotionally, physically, mentally and every other way possible. But it will be be over soon and it gets so much easier!

AFM....14 weeks and I can finally say my MS is all gone! I'm feeling really good these days. I'm loving my new doppler and listen to my little munchkin everyday. I'm actually looking forward to my scan next week (never thought I would say that!).


----------



## filipenko32

Great news round!! So glad everything is going well for you :cloud9: X x x


----------



## Embo78

That's brilliant news round :) :)

My colds gone :yipee: I've been so miserable the last five days!! Now I'm just waiting for my pregnancy symptoms to come back! My boobs are still sore and I'm tired every second of the day so I'm clinging to those ATM!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi embo, good news about the cold and the boons :haha: !! 
You know you had mmc's well can I just ask, by that was it similar to mine in that you saw a 6.4 weeks by crl baby at 7.4 weeks LMP , for example or something different? I'm trying ot look for patterns and problem shoot my mc's!! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Boons sounds much better!


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: Fili!!! Should've left it!! I'll just go look over my notes and tell you my pattern of mmc .....


----------



## Embo78

First baby
8 weeks showing 5-6 fetal pole no heartbeat
8+3 *showing 6+5 with heartbeat 5mm fetal pole (13 days behind)
Scan couple weeks later showed baby died around 7 weeks.

Second baby
5+4 only sac seen
7+4 showing 5-6 weeks 3mm fetal pole with heartbeat.
8+4 showing 6+5 (13 days behind) with strong heartbeat
10+5 found out baby died at 7 weeks*

Third baby 
6+3 sac, yolk sac, possible v small fetal pole with flicker dated 5.5-6 weeks
7+6 Showing 7+2. 10mm fetal pole with strong heartbeat.
8+6 showing 7+6 no heartbeat.

So you can see that I've never been on point with dates (apart from this time)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks embo! They are just like mine and you're pregnant successfully now so maybe next time for me! Omg I just thought that would be my fifth pregnancy! :shock: did the doctors ever give you an explanation? Did you take the progesterone from ov this time? X x x


----------



## Embo78

I went for testing and my first blood test results showed positive for anti nuclear antibodies. Had to have that repeated but that came back negative.
At my follow up with the fertility specialist he offered progesterone and more care in early pregnancy. He also asked me to lose some weight although this is usually a problem with conceiving, which doesn't seem to be a problem for us. I found out I was pregnant again two days after this appointment!! I'd actually decided to put ttc on hold while I got fitter! Irony!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Embo that's a patten in and of itself. Oh it grieves me so much to read these stories! I'm so glad this little one measured perfectly. Glad your cold is gone too!

Puppy I had no idea where my ovaries were until this pregnancy. I had never felt them before. I googled it and found out they were one inch down from your belly button and 2 inches over to each side. I took a ruler and sure enough that was exactly where I was feeling the corpus Luteum on the left side! Happy 8 weeks!

Fili I'm glad you feel ok about your scan on Friday. I had several dreams about you last night and in all of them they found a strong heartbeat and everything was measuring ok. 

Lou hope you are surviving the fast!

Davies yay for finding the hb! Boo to having to stop so abruptly. I'm sure you'll find it again soon. 

Round Congrats on 14 weeks! You sound very relaxed. 

On my phone and can't remember what else I read. Hi to everyone else!

Scan is in 7.5 hours. I had a dream about myself that I was wearing a white dress and I looked down and there was red blood all over it. I had a really hard time sleeping after that. Plus my hips started hurting from all the side sleeping I'm doing. I need a softer bed. Got up this morning and did have a tiny bit of brown spotting. Makes me more nervous for my scan. Just glad to get it over with at this point. 

I have a super busy day at work so won't be on much today. But will update when I can.


----------



## Embo78

I'm thinking bout you heart. I hope this scan goes perfectly :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much embo, that is ironic!! As from tomorrow I'm starting my swimming again and going to try to get fitter. I have to wait a clear month on dr s plan to ttc again so no more getting preggo straight after mc for me! Probably best to give my body a rest and I only have to wait one cycle clear. I can't remember whether you took progesterone from ov or at bfp this time? X x x

Aww thanks heart!! Oh dear I've already doomed and Gloomed this pregnancy, probably should remain a little bit hopeful! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

You won't need luck at your scan heart!! You're going to be sooo happy! X x x
Ps I have always been right about your scans so far :smug:


----------



## Embo78

Fili keep a little hope. You just never know. I totally understand though :hugs:

I didn't actually start the progesterone until I was 5 weeks because the consultant had to fax it to my gp, then gp had to write the prescription up but consultant hadn't specified doseage. Then the chemist had to order it in!!! I'm on 200 in the am and 200 in the pm. I'm also taking pregnacare plus and I'm sure they're helping.


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya having a wee panic to myself x I have leg pain/ numbness had this with both my chemicals but also had it in november when I wasn't pregnant x my doc thinks it sciatica but I dont think it's as bad as that x I was supposed to get MRI on 23rd dec but had to cancel because of this pregnancy please please don't let this be a bad sign x great just something else to worry about an trying not to mention it to my hubby cause I know he will think it's a bad sign from past experience only thing keeping me going is fact I had it November too xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mg it won't be related, it is just a coincidence, don't worry x x x

I have been sick again it's horrible as I know it is for no reason, for some reason it helps to lie on my side to ease the sickness. I have eaten hardly anything so it's painful!! 
:sick:


----------



## Mrskg

Fili you are so positive to us x now you need to send yourself some positivity it might be for a reason please hold on to at least a little hope til fri x I know that's asking the near impossible but you just never know think of all the good outcome stories you read xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks mrskg, if there is a baby there measuring in track I will faint!! :shock: 
Got my little hope here - :dust: going to imagine! X x x


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - when is your scan?

heart - good luck today! it is going to be really good!

mrskg - i don't think that's related at all and although the pain sucks, has nothing to do with the pregnancy!

i'm back to work today, wish i didnt have a job but had money, that would be just awesome


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Wishing you a beautiful scan, I am sure everything will be wonderful.

Mrsk - I have been having leg pain, especially at the tops of my legs and my doctor told me it can be a side effect of taking progesterone or the dexamethason (steroids) which I am taking. I guess they can both have that effect. Try not to worry it is probably something really simple. However, I know it is easier said than done not to worry!

Back to school for me today. I can't believe it. I really should get up and in the shower! I am having a weird symptoms day. My nausea has really faded over the past few days I am still really tired all the time, but my cramps and stretching in my belly were strong a few days ago but nothing the past day or two. I know, i know, our symptoms come and go but my scan on Thursday cannot come soon enough. Just need some reassurance :)

Hoping everyone who is back to work, and back to normal life after the holidays is doing ok!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks hopeful xx

I start work in 2 hours only 7pm till 10.30pm but dont know how I'll manage to stay awake x least will give me something else to think about other than my bloody leg! x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Croydon x mine goes from my bum down my thigh misses my knee an down my calf x it's weird it's not that sore just a dull ache numb feeling people I know with sciatica have PAIN x this was the one symptom i really did not want to get thought I was doing well till today x just a waiting game an counting down days to scan xxx

Good luck on thurs can't wait to see your pic x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, :dust: for your bubs Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip :hugs: hopeful it's on Friday morning at 9.45 x x


----------



## sunny74

thinkin of you heart, and fili for friday :hugs:

I still havent found anywhere here that will do a scan and that speaks english (in on Fuerteventura in the canaries) one more place to try and if not looks like i will have to come back to the uk, i spoke to my RMC clinic today at home, i was waiting for AMH results, which came back quite low 3, not sure how much that effects miscarriage the lady said its more to do with actually getting pregnant, but can mean the quality is low? anyone know anything about AMH test results?

I told them i was pregnant again, she said they would normally scan at 7 weeks, i'm not liking this game anymore, its really not doing my relationship anygood either, we were'nt over the last mc 2 months ago, i wanted to wait until i felt stronger but mother nature had other ideas :dohh:
Trying to stay positive :shrug:


----------



## daviess3

I think it's looking good fili!! 
Croy I'm the same as u my nausea started to go still have symptoms just not as noticeable!! Thought I heard the hb earlier on Doppler but think it was mine! It did go up to 155 on the display but sounded to slow when I looked at listened to people in you tube it sounded more like mine!! I record it on my phone as I can compare them I wonder if I can upload a video here? Anyone no an u guys can tell me what u think!? Xx
Croy I just Want reassurance to!! 

Heart feels like ages to wait lol!! Are you going to post pic?? 
Where's 9 babies?? U ok?? 
Embo how u? 
Fili u r one lovely lady u got worry sickness an ur still here helping others! Xxx
Hopeful how's work an eating?? What have u fancied today? X
Mrsk my friends 20 weeks an had that leg pain numbness since the start! She has sciatica an is having physio so don't stress!!
Petit how r u?? Xx


----------



## Tititimes2

Sad to report ladies that a D&C is needed. Having it late Friday and taking a few days to recoup. Hoping that by the time I am ready to try again that you will all be well into your second trimesters with your little beans :). I'll be checking on you all - love to you.


----------



## daviess3

Oh titi so sorry my lovely thinking of u!! Xx


----------



## ttclou25

Tititimes2 said:


> Sad to report ladies that a D&C is needed. Having it late Friday and taking a few days to recoup. Hoping that by the time I am ready to try again that you will all be well into your second trimesters with your little beans :). I'll be checking on you all - love to you.

Titi - hunni im so so sorry :nope: i really feel for you at this horrid time, its just so cruel to go through this again and again. My thoughts are with you and your DP xxxx


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry titi. Its not fair that you're having to go through this again.
You're in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Round2

I'm so sorry Titi. Big hugs to you. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## sunny74

so sorry to hear that titi, wish i could say something to make you feel better, have a hug :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry to hear your sad news Titi :(


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry to hear that titi. wish i could give you a big hug. it won't be too long until you can try again though if you feel up to it.

hi davies - that's funny you are now addicted to doppler ;) just had a veggie sandwich and had a ton of pringels this morning (sour cream and onion) feels strange to be at work, like i shouldn't sit up properly as i'm so used to laying down.


----------



## Amos2009

SO sorry Titi :cry::cry:

Heart- can't wait to read your update!


----------



## heart tree

Titi :hugs: I can only check in for a second, but wanted to send my love.


----------



## heart tree

3 more hours to my scan and I'm terrified. My symptoms of course had to leave today! Nausea went away yesterday and hasn't returned. Have had that small amount of spotting. Had that cramping yesterday. Oh god, please let me have a good scan. Why couldn't my nausea be with me today???


----------



## Amos2009

Just think though Amanda- this has happened everytime you've had a scan right? And everything has been GREAT! I think it's your subconscious trying to prepare yourself for bad news (like in the past)- when in reality- it's going to be wonderful!! Must see more pics!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Titi...so sorry :cry: no other words just :hugs: and stuff

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...I'll have till tomorrow for your news :hissy: all will be good :hugs:

Davies...addicted to doppler already :haha:

Fili...glad you have a scan on Friday, hoping all good news though :hugs: as for MMC, I was measuring on track when I went in at 7+2 :flower:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Titi, big :hug: to you. I am so sorry this time did not end well for you :cry:
If you don't mind me asking, will you be getting this one genetically tested? Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Amos2009 said:


> Just think though Amanda- this has happened everytime you've had a scan right? And everything has been GREAT! I think it's your subconscious trying to prepare yourself for bad news (like in the past)- when in reality- it's going to be wonderful!! Must see more pics!!!!

Well done picking up on my defense mechanism Amos! You win a gold star! It's completely unconscious, but you are right, it's definitely what I do. But my body also doesn't seem to cooperate either. If I went into these scans with loads of symptoms and no spotting, I might feel a little more confident. Time will tell either way. I keep reminding myself that I'd rather know than sit in the unknown no matter what the result.


----------



## daviess3

addicted to satsumas today lol!! I am not sure bout this doppler!! i maybe getting my hb!! Oh man gonna try in the morn 
Heart my nausea went last wed never returned really the odd ten mins is all i have had since!!! But it went the day of my scan an it was all good hun!!! Come on wheres excited heart that cant wait to see baby heart!!! Ur going to b just fine xx


----------



## ttclou25

daviess3 said:


> addicted to satsumas today lol!! I am not sure bout this doppler!! i maybe getting my hb!! Oh man gonna try in the morn
> Heart my nausea went last wed never returned really the odd ten mins is all i have had since!!! But it went the day of my scan an it was all good hun!!! Come on wheres excited heart that cant wait to see baby heart!!! Ur going to b just fine xx

I have been buying oranges like they are going out fashion.. i even now have a orange lolly pop before bed. And recently on third trimester there was a whole bunch of ladies who were having boys that are orange mad. Be interesting to see if you are having a boy. Would you find out?


----------



## Round2

Hearty, my symptoms always left on scan days. I think it's the adrenlin running through your system. I'm sure you'll feel sick right after the scan!

Davies, sounds like you're getting your baby's HB. They're shouldn't be anything else in your stomach with a HB that high! I know it's hard to tell at first. It took me a few days to get good at picking out the difference between my HB and the baby's.


----------



## daviess3

thanks round i hope so!!!! really lou? no i wont find out!! I want a surprise!! I have very mixed cravings it seems no meat is girl orange boy sweet things are girl but i like ready salted crisps thats boy!! I wonder what beetroot is!! I like that to!! I liked bread to until today but hate that now! Oh an apples i love them!!

I hope it is round but i just dont no if it sounds fast enough for baby!! I wosh i could upload it!! x


----------



## petitpas

I can usually find my heartbeat on both sides and the baby's is central, especially early on. I would start in line with your belly button and go right down to your hairline. Then move either side, but probably not more than half an inch, if that. Then move up a fraction. You can push the wand in a bit and angle it, too.
Try and find the heartbeat by the sound and ignore the display on the doppler if you have one. The baby will be unmistakable due to the speed and sound like a little steam train. But move the wand a tiny bit and you lose it.
If you are unsure, feel your own pulse. The baby's heartbeat is about double as fast.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks petit going to give it a go Tom, I don't think I found it today I don't think it was fast enough! I so hope it's still beating away!! Pls pls!! I wish I was going Tom so nervous!! I want a scan!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks petit going to give it a go Tom, I don't think I found it today I don't think it was fast enough! I so hope it's still beating away!! Pls pls!! I wish I was going Tom so nervous!! I want a scan!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Ok I can't find it!! I'm scared got no major symptoms!! Had diarrhoea sorry tmi!! This morn after having bad hard stool!! Now scared my body rejecting it?!! Help!!! Symptoms come back pls!!!!!!! 

Heart how u doing we been similar with our symptoms an lack of how's our mini heart doing? Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh Davies I hate seeing you worry! I hate that any of us worry! I'm sure little Davies is fine in there but who am I to talk? I can't even convince myself of that!

Luckily my scan convinced me that all is ok. Heart rate is 185 and baby is measuring spot on at 9+4. It was very wriggly and kept moving about. So cute! 

There is still the old blood clot near my cervix but it is small, it hasn't grown in two weeks and it isn't close to the baby. Since it is right next to the cervix it will probably keep sliding out. 

They told me that I graduated from the clinic today. This was the team of specialists who I privately paid. I can now just start seeing a regular OB/gyn. I have my first prenatal appointment on Friday and just found out they do an ultrasound there too! I'm obviously going to do it, but 2 in one week is a bit excessive. 

Thanks all for putting up with my craziness. I know it's PAL normal but good lord, I can be such a damn mess! 

Pics much later. I'm going back to work now. xoxo


----------



## Embo78

Yipeeeeeee Im so pleased heart :) :) can't wait for pics x


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news heart! Knew it! X x x


----------



## daviess3

I knew it heart! So pleased for u, I'm hoping I'm the same coz ur nausea went didn't it? My bbs aren't sore today either!! Just full!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hi sunny, I know about amh, and bumpy please knows about it too, she is on the recurrent miscarriage thread. There are lots of ladies with lower amh than 3 and successfully pregnant, you only need one good egg! Do you get pregnant easily? Have you ever had a fsh test done? That can tell you more about egg quality I think. I'll pm you as this thread moves so quickly you'll probably miss this post! X x x 




sunny74 said:


> thinkin of you heart, and fili for friday :hugs:
> 
> I still havent found anywhere here that will do a scan and that speaks english (in on Fuerteventura in the canaries) one more place to try and if not looks like i will have to come back to the uk, i spoke to my RMC clinic today at home, i was waiting for AMH results, which came back quite low 3, not sure how much that effects miscarriage the lady said its more to do with actually getting pregnant, but can mean the quality is low? anyone know anything about AMH test results?
> 
> I told them i was pregnant again, she said they would normally scan at 7 weeks, i'm not liking this game anymore, its really not doing my relationship anygood either, we were'nt over the last mc 2 months ago, i wanted to wait until i felt stronger but mother nature had other ideas :dohh:
> Trying to stay positive :shrug:


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome heart! I do think it's the nerves that mask the symptoms. So are you on the good insurance now too?

Davies- you are fine!!! Hugs to you! I just ate orange chicken and chicken fried rice, so full but want to keep eating!


----------



## heart tree

Davies I asked about the fading of symptoms and she said it is perfectly normal at this point and nothing to worry about. She said hormone levels are starting to level out and your body is just used to them now. She showed me the placenta and. The umbilical cord attached to it. The placenta is working now. They keep us on progesterone for a while longer because they aren't sure how much the placenta is feeding the baby yet so they keep you on progesterone as a safety measure. But really once the placenta takes over, the symptoms can go away. Try not to worry if you can. And don't forget, it's still so early for a Doppler.


----------



## Mrskg

Titi I'm so sorry tom hear your news xxxx

Heart that's wonderful can't wait to se pic x 2 scans in one wk I'd call that lucky lap it up lol xx

Davies x thank you if it's not sinister I think it could be pgp pelvic girdle pain seemingly only1% of women actually get sciatic but that's what a doctor will diagnose instead of pgp I think my symptoms sound like that x luckily I went tomdoc about it last month so have been referred for physio and MRI had to cancel MRI for obvious reasons an waiting list for physio was 10wks so about another 6 to wait!!! I def think it was beany's heart beat you found I'd say that rate was to high to be yours I have an elevated heart rate and it's not as fast as that x if you feel your pulse in your neck and count beats for 10secs then time by 6 you will get your heart rate x so sorry your are worrying about symptoms what we all like eh I think we are now so in tune with our bodies we notice every symptom or lack of xxx

I craved oranges with my second daughter I used to buy a bag an eat the whole lot because the thought of someone else eating them was just toooooo much for me then I'd be sick lol wonder why I never just hid them!!

I'm feeling a bit better the medium I see regularly face booked me today x I had sent her a mess wishing her a happy new yr and to tell her (well confirm to her) that I was pregnant she had predicted this pregnancy and I asked her to keep me in her prayers and she sent mess saying she knows everything will be ok x as good as she is there's still a very small % of me that thinks she could be wrong x really hoping she's right though xxxx

Oh I was thinking about 9babies last night hope she's ok xxx


----------



## Round2

Davies, it's still so early. I tried the doppler at 11 weeks and couldn't find it.

Hearty, so happy for you. When I had my scan at 9w6d the doc said my risks of mc were less than 1% at that point since I had a healthy heartbeat and bean growing on track. And that was with my history of mc, blood clotting disorder and autoimmune disease. I'd think the same stat would apply to you now too.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes that's true round, I've read that and a doctor has told me that as I asked would I always have to wait till 12 weeks to be sure. Did you have the amh test done round or am I getting you confused with someone else?!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry titi, just read your post x x x x :hugs:


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Oh Davies I hate seeing you worry! I hate that any of us worry! I'm sure little Davies is fine in there but who am I to talk? I can't even convince myself of that!
> 
> Luckily my scan convinced me that all is ok. Heart rate is 185 and baby is measuring spot on at 9+4. It was very wriggly and kept moving about. So cute!
> 
> There is still the old blood clot near my cervix but it is small, it hasn't grown in two weeks and it isn't close to the baby. Since it is right next to the cervix it will probably keep sliding out.
> 
> They told me that I graduated from the clinic today. This was the team of specialists who I privately paid. I can now just start seeing a regular OB/gyn. I have my first prenatal appointment on Friday and just found out they do an ultrasound there too! I'm obviously going to do it, but 2 in one week is a bit excessive.
> 
> Thanks all for putting up with my craziness. I know it's PAL normal but good lord, I can be such a damn mess!
> 
> Pics much later. I'm going back to work now. xoxo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - SO PLEASED for you!! I can't wait for Thursday until my scan. I had my first OB appointment today with the nurse practitioner who just took a long, detailed history and then a bunch more blood work. Next week I go back and see my actual doctor and get an ultra sound. I was supposed to go this Friday but I moved it so we will get a scan this Thursday and next week!! I am addicted. I want to keep it up as long as possible!

Ladies- My symptoms have been lessening too. My doctor told me that 8-9 weeks is the hormone peak and then things even out so the lucky pregnant ladies will notice a decrease in some of the less fun symptoms as our bodies adjust. I am sure everyone is doing fine. But we are PAL and allowed to be freaked out as much as we want!! ha ha

Ok, time for my second lunch...


----------



## daviess3

Thanks for ur words ladies, I feel better to no we all feel the same an everyone's symptoms are lessening! I have just come downstairs on the sofa! As my hubby is snoring so loudly I kicked him!! Nothing!! I can feel myself getting stressed at him coz I'm worried!! I swear if I made it past this stage I will chill out!! Pls pls!! Anyway going tk try an sleep an see if I can wake up feeling different! X


----------



## petitpas

Oh heart, I am so pleased for you. This really was a milestone to pass. Your baby is snuggled in there and growing well :cloud9: I love that you saw your baby wriggling - I bet that was a first for you :yipee:

Davies, try not to worry. The best would be to put the machine away until right after your next scan. I didn't find the heartbeat until 10+2 and it took me aaaages. I think I was very lucky to find the exact square mm and right angle to catch ducky. They are so tiny and burrowed so deep at that point.
Out of curiosity, which doppler did you get?


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> Yes that's true round, I've read that and a doctor has told me that as I asked would I always have to wait till 12 weeks to be sure. Did you have the amh test done round or am I getting you confused with someone else?!

No, I don't have AMH problems.... that I know about. Just my thyroid, AI and blood clotting!! Think that's enough for me!


----------



## filipenko32

Did you actually have the amh test done Round?


----------



## Tasha

Can I join you all in here? I got my BFP tonight at 11pm (UK time) which was some where between 11-13dpo.

For those of you that done know me I have three earth babies; Morgan he is seven, Naomi-Mae is six and Kaysie Blossom is three. I also have Honey who was born sleeping at 36+6 on the 16th May 2007 and Riley Rae who was born sleeping at 24+3 on the 15th April 2011. I had seven first trimester loses between August 08 and September 10, had another first tri loss in June 11 and one in 2nd December 11. So including Riley Rae, that is ten loses in a row now. I am terrified. I will start my medications tonight.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pip, this was a milestone and you're right, I've never seen a baby wriggle in my belly before. It was amazing! :cloud9:

Croy, I'll put your scan date for Thursday. They are addictive even though I hate the time frame leading up to them. I can't wait to hear how wonderful yours is! 

Isn't it interesting how a lot of us have the same ups and downs of our symptoms at the same time? Did anyone ever read the Red Tent? Women used to have their periods at the same time. We have our pregnancy symptoms and lack thereof at the same time. Love it!

Davies, I can't wait for your next scan and know it will be perfect. 

I ventured to the First Tri thread and found a pretty great thread started by a nurse. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-debunked-new-411-pg-23-check-out-ladies.html
I read all pages of it last night. There is some really great stuff. She's on bed rest now and not answering any more questions, but she's very reassuring about a lot of the stuff we worry about. She lives somewhere near me. I can't wait until she's back online so I can pick her brain. 

One of the things she said was that drinking water was super important in the first tri. She said it can help decrease cramping and also can give the baby more amniotic fluid. So drink up ladies. She said a gallon of water a day is ideal. Oh my bladder hurts already just thinking about that!


----------



## Tasha

Forgot to add a picture :flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> Did you actually have the amh test done Round?

No, I don't think I had that one done. I had a pile of tests after my 3rd loss...but I don't think that was one of them. Up until my 3rd loss I had never had any problem getting pregnant. I think AMH affects your fertility.


----------



## heart tree

Tasha of course you can join us and congrats! I've seen you around on other threads. Those are some gorgeous pink lines. Here's hoping it's a sticky one this time. :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Welcome Tasha. What an unbelievable journey you've been on. I wish you all the best. That's a beautiful line for 11DPO!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I forgot to answer your question. Yes, my new insurance kicked in. Instead of paying $320 for a scan I paid $20! But now they are kicking me out! LOL! I can schedule another scan with them if I want, but we'll see. I still have my other insurance too so now I'm double insured. I might stick with my regular OB at the other place just because I know her so well. But I also might shop around for an OB at the place I went today just because I can!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. I havent read much of the thread yet, cos I am going to be here all year reading it and it is almost 1am so I will read it tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome tasha so sorry for all your losses x x x


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I couldn't do it. Still have problems drinking enough. Grrr, I always wanted to be a healthy hydrated pregnant mummy and all I managed today in terms of health were a few grapes! I want to be able to eat salad (lettuce and tomato skins make me gag), drink juice (killer heartburn sets in immediately when I try) and snack on fruit and yoghurt sick:)! All I manage is stodge and the odd peppermint tea :dohh:
Poor ducky!

Tasha, welcome! This must be terrifying for you but hopefully this time round everything WILL be different. You are under St Mary's now, aren't you? I take it that like me you are on the blood thinners until six weeks after birth this time round?
You have always struck me as a most courageous woman and I for one have everything crossed that all will go swimmingly and you will be rewarded for your efforts :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

*bugger* I have accidentally unsubscribed to this thread and the only way I can see to subscribe again is to post. I don't belong here (yet) but need to read it as your tickers and posts make me feel happy. Apologies once again for gate crashing.
Tasha, all the best for this pregnancy. 
Heart, so pleased the scan was perfect


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg, you'll be here soon and your stay will be longer than mine for sure x x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili :hugs: if this one isn't your forever baby the next one will be I hope so much.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls :flower:



petitpas said:


> Heart, I couldn't do it. Still have problems drinking enough. Grrr, I always wanted to be a healthy hydrated pregnant mummy and all I managed today in terms of health were a few grapes! I want to be able to eat salad (lettuce and tomato skins make me gag), drink juice (killer heartburn sets in immediately when I try) and snack on fruit and yoghurt sick:)! All I manage is stodge and the odd peppermint tea :dohh:
> Poor ducky!
> 
> Tasha, welcome! This must be terrifying for you but hopefully this time round everything WILL be different. You are under St Mary's now, aren't you? I take it that like me you are on the blood thinners until six weeks after birth this time round?
> You have always struck me as a most courageous woman and I for one have everything crossed that all will go swimmingly and you will be rewarded for your efforts :hugs:

I am indeed under St. Mary's now. In fact I got a letter Monday (after being away) and a text Tuesday for the antenatal clinic for my last pregnancy, even though I had told the EPU and RMU. I am on 150mg aspirin, high dose folic acid and clexane (that is until 12 weeks after birth, if I get that far because I had a DVT postnatally with Riley Rae). With Riley Rae I was on clexane but they took (other hospital) took me off at 16 weeks which is when my placenta stopped working effectively.


----------



## heart tree

Tasha don't feel obligates to read all of the pages. It's a lot of talk about food! LOL! Glad you are getting specialized care. 

Pip I know what you mean. Normally I love water. Lately I have a hard time drinking it. I read that dehydration can cause cramps so I chugged water last night and it helped. I've never been dehydrated before. I'm going to do my best. I think you've had a harder time than me with feeling sick. I'm sure Ducky is fine. 

Mrs M you are always welcome here! Feel free to post too! For future reference you can subscribe to a thread without posting. Go to the top of the page of the thread you want and hit the Thread Tools button. It will give you an option to subscribe to that thread. I do it sometimes for the pregnancy test threads when I want to keep track of a BFP progression but don't feel like posting.


----------



## petitpas

Oh Tasha, I didn't know you had a DVT as well :hugs: you really have had everything thrown at you!
Your new plan sounds much more logical and fits with the guidelines for a clotter.


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha I've seen you around as well....you are one strong woman. Congrats on your BFP...I hope you have a smooth, healthy pregnancy. 

Amanda- just wanted to say again !YAY!


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats tasha on your bfp!!! Really hoping this is a sticky one x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats tasha an welcome so pleased for u xxx 
Petit I brought sonoline b 3mhz fetal Doppler!! Tried this morn it said between 120-155 but I just think it was mine! It didn't sound fast enough, I'm going to try again tonight or Tom! I no it's early!! 
Heart how amazing to see lil one moving!! Lovely, with regards to water that's all I can drink or the odd ginger ale, but it is hard lately to keep it down!! Do you ladies buy crystal lites? I don't personally like them but my sister doesn't like water so she would get them to make the water taste nice, plus there good for u right? X


----------



## Embo78

Congrats and welcome Tasha :)

My ms is back with a vengeance! Just tried some toast and decaf tea and it helped a little. I'm back in bed cos I'm soooo tired and I slept 8 hrs last night! I'm dreading going back to work next week. Especially the early shift 7-3 :(


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

Welcome Tasha, i've seen you around too and am sorry for all you've been through

Heart fab news, have you relaxed now?

I have a feeling today's going to be another MS day, yesterday was awful too. I find the taste of water disgusting and this awful taste in my mouth doesn't help. Anyone else feel like they've been sucking on loose change?? :sick:


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Hi sunny, I know about amh, and bumpy please knows about it too, she is on the recurrent miscarriage thread. There are lots of ladies with lower amh than 3 and successfully pregnant, you only need one good egg! Do you get pregnant easily? Have you ever had a fsh test done? That can tell you more about egg quality I think. I'll pm you as this thread moves so quickly you'll probably miss this post! X x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunny74 said:
> 
> 
> thinkin of you heart, and fili for friday :hugs:
> 
> I still havent found anywhere here that will do a scan and that speaks english (in on Fuerteventura in the canaries) one more place to try and if not looks like i will have to come back to the uk, i spoke to my RMC clinic today at home, i was waiting for AMH results, which came back quite low 3, not sure how much that effects miscarriage the lady said its more to do with actually getting pregnant, but can mean the quality is low? anyone know anything about AMH test results?
> 
> I told them i was pregnant again, she said they would normally scan at 7 weeks, i'm not liking this game anymore, its really not doing my relationship anygood either, we were'nt over the last mc 2 months ago, i wanted to wait until i felt stronger but mother nature had other ideas :dohh:
> Trying to stay positive :shrug:Click to expand...

Morning ladies! just hijacking this thread quickly to help out sunny. I have low AMH it was 4.7 in september and im 30 so its very low for my age, can i ask how old you are? usually it means you would have trouble conceiving but i havent, i have been pregnant 4 times in a year. it can also be the quality of the egg like you say. my consultant says its like rolling a dice, and hopefully one of them will be a good one! i have been taking co enzyme 10, maca and royal jelly plus pregnacare plus with omega 3 for the last 2 months and one thing i have noticed is that i used to ov on day 20-21 and had 34ish day cycles but this month i ovulated on day 14 for the first time ever. not sure if its any of the supplements affecting it but im keeping positive, as apparently ovulating late can over ripen the egg or smething. wishing you all the luck in the world that this is your sticky bean!

hi to the rest of you girls on here, cant wait to join you! you are all doing sooo well! xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls

Daviess your hb should be between 60 and 80 a max of 100bpm really so I think what you were hearing was most likely baby :)

Embo and puppy, holland and barratt do some ginger sweets which are suppose to be fab for MS x


----------



## petitpas

I am using the Sonoline B. The display is really unreliable unless you have a good lock on the heartbeat. Going with sound will help you more. I'll see if I can dig out the sound of ducky at ten weeks and post it on here. I remember finding it right in the middle, a fraction above my hair line and angling the probe downwards towards my feet.
If you don't find it next time, though, I would really suggest putting the doppler away for a few days to save your sanity.


----------



## daviess3

Omg really tasha? It just doesn't sound as fast as the ones onyou tube?!! I really domt feel pg anymore an I'm petrified!! 
My bbs aren't even that sore!! My tummys bloated a little my appetite feels normal today!! Omg I'm scared pls let it b ok!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks petit will try that!! That would be fab to hear!! Xx


----------



## petitpas

Found it!

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/th_VIDEO0023.jpg

You have to click on the picture to play it from photobucket. I don't have a YouTube account.


----------



## Embo78

Omg pip that is the best sound ever! Did you have a full bladder?


----------



## daviess3

Wow pip mine doesn't sound like that! It's obviously my hb I hear it near My belly button an towards my right hip but I don't hear anything else no swishing!! I'm worried! I don't have any symptoms an can't find bubs!! X


----------



## ttclou25

To everyone that has symtoms that come and go, I had that through first trimester, one day id feel sick the next my boobs stoppped hurting - try your best not to read into this too much as they really do come and go. I had the same and im still here. 

With the second trimester if you get a doppler thats when i relaxed a bit as id listen to him every morning to know he was ok and then third trimester you feel him - but i do stress still even now. At the moment hes been really quiet since my glucose yesterday and it still freaks me out. It seems from the moment you get pg thats it forever youll always worry about them


----------



## ttclou25

and no stressing about dopplers not yet working lol . I didnt get a heartbeat untill 11w3d - 9 weeks is still early to find that little heart sound. xx


----------



## petitpas

I agree with Lou, it really is very early to be doppling! Just because you can't find it, doesn't mean bubs doesn't have a hb!!!

When is your next scan?

Embo, I really can't remember whether my bladder was full on that occasion but I did once try and fail to find ducky, then empty my bladder and find it. Weird, because a full bladder is supposed to help :shrug: ducky was probably being awkward.


----------



## daviess3

Omfg omg I found it!! So faint an literally for few seconds twice!! I got it recorded on my phone at first it's mine an it does keep moving from mine but I def def heard babies!! I'm so happy!!! I am going to try an upload it an u can tell me puppy xx


----------



## petitpas

:yipee: Now put that scary machine away, please, and enjoy yourself a bit :yipee:


----------



## sunny74

bumpyplease said:


> Morning ladies! just hijacking this thread quickly to help out sunny. I have low AMH it was 4.7 in september and im 30 so its very low for my age, can i ask how old you are? usually it means you would have trouble conceiving but i havent, i have been pregnant 4 times in a year. it can also be the quality of the egg like you say. my consultant says its like rolling a dice, and hopefully one of them will be a good one! i have been taking co enzyme 10, maca and royal jelly plus pregnacare plus with omega 3 for the last 2 months and one thing i have noticed is that i used to ov on day 20-21 and had 34ish day cycles but this month i ovulated on day 14 for the first time ever. not sure if its any of the supplements affecting it but im keeping positive, as apparently ovulating late can over ripen the egg or smething. wishing you all the luck in the world that this is your sticky bean!
> 
> hi to the rest of you girls on here, cant wait to join you! you are all doing sooo well! xx

hi bumpy thanks for replying, i'm 37 and like you have no trouble conceiving, i ov'd late last month but still got pregnant, the month before (1st cycle after mc) i ov'd on day 14...guess i have rolled the dice and can do nothing but wait now, thanks, if i loose this one aswell at least i have something to work with


----------



## daviess3

Haha I did hear it for like 10 secs towards the end of a 2 min recording!! I want to upload it so u can tell me I'm not nuts u gear my hb at first swishing then baby's!! I just text my hubby saying I'm so excited I just wet myself!! Obviously I didn't!! Lol!! X


----------



## daviess3

Ok does anyone no how to upload videos? I can email my video to someone? To upload I just want someone else to hear it who knows! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Think you can use photobucket without an account


----------



## heart tree

Morning. Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but wanted to share my latest scan pic. :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/7d46be9b.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart that is wonderful, SHE is a proper little baby shape now! :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all??? 

xxx


----------



## 9babiesgone

sorry i havent been online. I have been havng the worst week of my life. on new years eve, my husband got drunk by drinking an entire bottle of votka and went running without telling me when me and bestie found him he got violent in teh car. and he got out of the car, and followed us up the road to my house and threatened both me and my best friend. i took the kids after the police were called, and left and am living with my mom till i can get my medical and billing and coding specialist school done. bc right now without an degree or school i would not be able to suppport my kids. this is not the first time he has gotten drunk and done dangerous things that put me in a bad place. I thought he had changed but he really never had. and this was the final straw for me. I am broken depressed and overall just frustrated. It is hard to describe how I am feeling. but I appreciate the support, I am still pregnant but now just tryng to get a car of my own and this school done.


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Morning. Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but wanted to share my latest scan pic. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/7d46be9b.jpg

:cloud9::cry::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::cry::cloud9: 

(I think that about sums it up.)

xoxo


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart ....:yipee: I am beyond happy for you :hugs: beautiful pic too :cloud9:

Davies..yay for finding the HB now try to stop fretting :haha:

Tracie..how's motherhood?

Lou...how the GTT test go?

Puppy...still :sick: ?

Em...you sick too :sick: ?

Fili...How are you doing hun?

Hopeful...scan pics of your two babies needed :)

9....I'm sorry he's being an ass :hugs:

Round, mrsk and everyone else I've missed :hi:

AFM...had symptoms today so a bit relieved...just in from work and need a sleep before attempting dinner out with friends :sad2: at least it's Chinese restaurant although they have the best king prawns :hissy: all worth it in the end I keep felling myself :haha:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

Heart :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Oh dear 9 sounds like ur better off out of it!! Have u had a scan yet?? 
Heart I love it a proper baby!!!!! I can see everything she's perfect!! 
Never u can have prawns babe as long as there cooked??? 
Fili how u today?? 
Tracie happy new year how's the diva?? 
Was anyone being scanned today? Girls I can't tell u how happy I am I heard hb!! I just had a lil hour nap! Was lush!! Now not starving I'm going to make beans an cheese on toast for Mu dinner don't have a massive appetite! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh still feeling sick :(


----------



## Embo78

Me too :( :( :sick:


----------



## puppycat

Awwww Em :hugs: i won't squeeze too hard xx


----------



## Embo78

Right back attcha :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to bump in and see Hearty's pic--- :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

That 'bout sum it up?


----------



## petitpas

daviess3 said:


> I just text my hubby saying I'm so excited I just wet myself!! Obviously I didn't!! Lol!! X

Ah, but you will soon... that glamourous side effect won't be long coming :haha:



heart tree said:


> Morning. Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, but wanted to share my latest scan pic. :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/7d46be9b.jpg

Ah, he looks like he's lounging. He has his hat perched on the front if his head and is smoking a cigar :cloud9: obviously he thinks your womb is the most comfortable place ever! 



Neversaynever said:


> AFM...had symptoms today so a bit relieved...just in from work and need a sleep before attempting dinner out with friends :sad2: at least it's Chinese restaurant although they have the best king prawns :hissy: all worth it in the end I keep felling myself

As long as they are cooked I don't see why you should deprive yourself? :shrug:


9, sorry to hear about the drama and the heartache. You did very well to leave: There is no need for anyone to tolerate abuse. I know it may not seem like it right now but I have no doubt that you will be able to sort yourself and your children out :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - Fantatsic picture so so so happy for you :thumbup:

9 - sorry to hear what youve been though sweeitie :flower:

NSN - enjoy your meal - GS went well thank you hun xx


----------



## ttclou25

Is any UK peeps watching One Born Every Miinutes new series tonight - I loved it last series but now im pg im a bit scared but going to give it a go


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies :hi: how is everyone?

Lou, I watch OBEM the US version, it was on last night & had me and the DH in tears :cry:

I've been getting bouts of nausea off and on today :sick: no puking yet, but not feeling right.. Seems a bit early for MS?


----------



## Embo78

I'm really looking forward to OBEM Lou. I didn't watch it much before cos I was usually getting over a mc so it was too difficult.


----------



## Embo78

Definitely not too early Florida, I definitely had nausea, sore boobs and tiredness at 5 weeks. Don't be worried if they come and go though. Seems to happen to every one x


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies and pip...thanks...was always told not to eat prawns, especially from takeaway/Chinese Indian restaurants :shrug: doubt I can convince OH it's ok to eat them though :sad2:

Pip..missed you off the how're you doing list...you ok?

Glad all ok with the GTT test lou...I'm recording OBEM and will watch it on my own, OH has refused to watch one since our first loss. 

Slept like a winner, showered but want to get back in bed :haha: not even hungry and it's one of my favourite places to eat out :wacko:

Not complaining if it means all is going ok though. 
Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Looking good NSN :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Going to attempt to watch OBEM tonight. I loved the first series it was shown a few months after I had had my daughter. The second series was on around the time of my first loss and I couldn't bear to watch it. I'll see how I go tonight.


----------



## daviess3

I'm going to try Lou! Bit scared as I'm squeamish! Lol!! Managed one slice of beans an cheesecon toast an a satsuma an feel bit sicky!! An gettin dizzy when stand up to quickly! Love a symptom x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I couldn't watch that mrs migg, buti would watch it if I'd never had a mc, itwould be fascinating! 
Glad you got a symptom back Davies!


----------



## filipenko32

Nsn I'm really rooting for you for this pregnancy, I'm praying this is your forever baby! Stay away from prawns though! X x x


----------



## puppycat

I doubt DH will let me watch OBEM but I can watch it on catchup tomorrow :)


----------



## heart tree

You all are so chatty, I love it! I can't properly catch up as I'm at work right now, but wanted to pop in and say hello. I'll try to catch up tonight. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## petitpas

I'm recording it. I think my dad would die if he had to watch it (for those that aren't familiar with our living situation, my parents have temporarily moved in while they look for a new house).


----------



## filipenko32

Omg you couldn't watch it with your dad there! :shock: :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Hello Ladies

Hope you all don't mind me crashing the party, I'm hoping to be a fully fledged member soon, for now I will be quietly stalking you all on here and watching your progress.

Hi Pip, long time no speak, how are you my lovely?

Now, I'm going to read through here and look at all your pics and posts.

It's very exciting

xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all

ive never been to this thread i am hoping to join soon :)

when i get pregnant again it will be my third pregnancy no earth babies yet :(

are any of you taking what i am (in my signature), it will be my first time w these medications after my expected af (1/26 or 2/27)

please let me know im a little worried :(


----------



## LeeC

Heart.

I love, love, love your baby pic. It's perfect xxx.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

keepthefaithx, I took Clomid & conceived on my 2nd cycle, I'm on baby aspirin now & Progesterone (Prometrium). This is my 3rd pregnancy & no earth babies yet either.. FXed the Clomid does the trick for you :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Hi Lee :kiss:
I hope to see you in here permanently very soon! Get jumping on that lovely hubby of yours :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Lol... Consider him jumped :)


----------



## croydongirl

I think prawns/shrimp might be another one of those UK/US different advice. I just got the packet from the hospital today and it recommends shrimp as a good fish option for pregnant women because it is so low in mercury. I don't really like shell fish, but I am trying to make sure I eat some salmon or tuna each week. I am glad that my appetite is starting to come back.

I know we all love our scans for reassurance but I am so ready for tomorrow and making sure all my cramps are for only good reasons. 

I am so excited to get to the point of external scans and hearing the heart beat! I think at my doctors visit next week I will get to hear it. 

Just have to get through one more day. This time tomorrow I will be at my scan :)

Good to see more new ladies joining! Welcome. Glad to have you join us, hoping this are your sticky beans. I hope we can be an encouragement to one another x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: Lee


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - LOVE the pic! she is so precious!!! 

hi lee - fun to see you in here! hoping this month brings a bfp!!!!

keepthefaith- these will be my first earth babies

I am on both metanx and neevo dha as the 2 combined give you 4 mg l-methylfolate (rather than just taking 4 mg straight folic acid) as it's easier to absorb. 

I would think you should be on Lovenox at BFP with 2 copies of mthfr - what do they say about that? I am just hetero A1298C which is the least bad kind and I still had 4 m/cs unexplained so on lovenox and prednisone at bfp as empiricle treatments, I also do acupuncture. so we don't know exactly what made it all stick but I was desparate and willing to try anything.

I'm also on progesterone (have been since 48 hours piui) - 50 mg suppository at night and baby asp daily until the birth, lovenox until 12 or 13 weeks? and prednisone, weaning off after 1st try to be completely done at 18 wks (and super b-complex, vit d3 and another dha pill - it's like a fish oil)
I took clomid just to give a chance of more eggs to get a better chance at keeping a pregnancy going - I took it for 3 months, had iui the 3rd month and bfp that time (clomid can give you hostile cervical mucous and block the sperm, so that's why I think I only got preg on it with IUI). But had m/c at 5-6 weeks.
so I went on to injectibles, again to get really beefy eggs. 
hopefully clomid alone works for you! injectibles are pricey and you need to inject them yourself.

NSN - i have a scan tomorrow and will post pics ;) i don't know if I'll get my first external scan? they said we might be able to hear the heartbeats and that's on their equip at 10+2 so Davies - don't stress if you can't find them on your doppler! ;)

florida- i hear of lots of girls having morning sickness this early! are you going to have a scan in the next couple of weeks.

croy- good luck on your scan tomorrow! Mine is in the afternoon so I won't be able to post until later on...


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful sorry I missed ur 10weeks!! How exciting!!
I found hb earlier Hun can't upload it on photobucket so annoying but def 100% babies not mine!! Can't believe it!! Good luck for Tom can't wait to see the twinnies picture!! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

9b- you need to get away and stay away from that guy no matter how you have to do it- so sorry you are in such a messed up situation, it sucks. hang in there and feel free to talk to us whenever you need to!

thanks davies!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 10 weeks hopeful! :yipee: 
Yeah 9 stay away!


----------



## heart tree

Just got to read a few pages and Davies, I'm so glad you found the HB!!! I want to hear! I'm going to buy my doppler soon. Can't wait!

Hopeful, I was thinking today that it was Tuesday (because of the day off on Monday) and was going to wish you a happy 10 weeks. Then I realized it was Wednesday. One day off! Congrats. That's my big milestone. I'm always impressed when people make it past 10 weeks. Good luck on your scan tomorrow.

Croy, I had some pretty big cramps on Sunday and Monday. Just felt like my entire uterus was aching. I read that between weeks 9 and 10, a lot of growth happens, so it can be normal to feel the cramps. I also read that drinking a lot of water can help with that. It worked for me. Good luck on your scan tomorrow too!

9, I'm sorry you are dealing with this. It must be heartbreaking. But your children come first. I'm glad you recognize that. Keep us posted.


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm NOT going to wear a bra for until after delivery I think. I wore one yesterday for the first time in about 2 weeks and when I took it off last night, my boobs were the most sore they have ever been (when I wore the sports bra, they hardly hurt at all). So, I only have 3 sports bras that are looser, 2 of which I can actually find and that's it. I'm wearin them, no matter how crazy it looks (they are croseed in the back so you can see the straps a little - a pink one and a white one, can't find the light blue one). LOL


----------



## bumpyplease

Just popped on to see how you ladies are getting and can't believe how many of you are 9-10 weeks! This makes me smile from ear to ear! And pip and lou, all I can say is wow!

I know most of you ladies from the rmc thread and know the journeys you have been on to get here. These are your FOREVER babies and you give the rest of us so much hope

Xx


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy come join us soon! Can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah bumpy that was so lovely, im very emotional!! Watched one born every minute!! Cried my eyes out!! Don't no if j can watch again!! But I quite fancy a c section lol!! 
Heart I can't post it Hun!! I can email it to u if u pm me uf email, I just emailed it to my sister an she said defo baby!! She's had 3!!! Lol
Hopeful I wear nothing but sports bra apart from new years eve! It's better for uf bbs to stop sagging!! Who wants saggy bbs!! I no they will b diff after but if we can help them along!! Xx


----------



## Amos2009

Hopeful- I LIVE for the day when bras are no longer! That's the first thing that comes off as I'm walking through the door every day! Of course, I'm talking about going completely commando- no sports bra either! HAHAHA


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh I bawled at one born every minute! Couldn't believe the silly boy but the 10lb 10oz baby, ouch! 
Hopeful I remember when I was pregnant with dd any bra made of anything other than the softest brushed cotton felt like wire wool against my nipples. It does calm down though.


----------



## Embo78

I cried too!! I was in bits when he wasn't breathing! I'm glad I've got another week to recover!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone :wave::wave:

Heart your scan pic is just gorgeous :happydance:

9 I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time :nope: stay strong :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Me to embo I watched it in bed! The pillow was wet lol! Her boyfriend was a kid! Didn't have a clue! No wonder she wanted her mum! The midwife made me laugh she clearly didn't like him! Haha!! Such a difference the other poor guy one day with his bubs an off to war!! I dunno awful? !! Anyway off to bed still to beautiful bubs!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

I know can you imagine how he would've been in theatre?!? Doesn't bare thinking about. What a plonker!!

The other guy was so lovely but it was so sad that he only got one day with his daughter :(

I'm off to bed too! I'm shattered. Night everyone x


----------



## petitpas

Good luck with all the scans tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

I am having lots of stretching pains and tonight am super nauseous again which I haven't been in a few days, so as gross as it feels I am reassured!

Poor hubby, he got home from work and I asked him if he could help cook the dinner I had planned because I was feeling so sick. He was totally great about cooking but then he said, "it always scares me when you say you are feeling sick, because I don't know if you are feeling miscarriage sick or pregnant sick." Poor guy - not that I actually now what's going on in there, but I guess I need to be more specific about the kind of pains or feelings I am having so he doesn't worry when he doesn't need to.

I sometimes forget he is as worried about this whole thing as me.

I am having lots of backache this week, hope that's not a sign of things to come in pregnancy, its so uncomfortable.


----------



## heart tree

I'm glad you are feeling pregnancy sick. It's a blessing and a curse. I think we forget about our husband's perspective because, at least with mine, he doesn't talk about his worries or fears. So I just forget that this is hard on him too! 

My hips have been hurting. Especially my left one which makes it hard to sleep on that side. I'm going to try and buy a cushy pad for my mattress to see if that helps. They are super expensive though, like $300!! But I'll lose my mind if I can't sleep. I woke up from pain in my hip at 4:30am and couldn't fall back asleep. Not fun. 

What time is your scan tomorrow? I wish you weren't on my timezone. I like the UK ladies scans because when I wake up I can get the news immediately! You and Hopeful are going to make me suffer. LOL!


----------



## croydongirl

ha ha! I feel the same way, I have a hard time waiting for others to post their scan results!
My scan as at 1.30 I think but usually they run to time so if all looks good, I will post as soon as I get home! Praying it does all look good. 

I am not sure what I would do to get this far and have something be wrong. I will know soon, but the scan cannot come soon enough!

Feeling better now my belly is full of steak, mashed potatoes, and broccoli! Hubby did good!


----------



## heart tree

Yay hubby! 

Ok I'll have to suffer through a whole morning waiting for you both to post. But it must be worse for the girls across the pond! I suppose I'll survive. LOL. 

I'm sure it will be a brilliant scan but it's only natural to feel a little worry. Just keep remembering how much better our chances get each week our babies grow and have good heart beats. So far you've been right on track. Happy 10 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks, i can't believe 10 weeks came already. My best friend found out at a scan at 10 weeks that her baby had stopped growing at 9+3 so i think i have it in my head that i just have to get past this one date and i can start to breathe a little easier.


----------



## heart tree

You are going to pass it with flying colors. I'll be thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

I honestly don't know what I would do without the support on this forum. It has been such a gift to have somewhere to share all my thoughts and fears especially before we have told friends in real life. Thank you ALL.

I get genuinely excited to think about us journeying all the way to the summer together and seeing these beautiful babies in the arms of their mamas and dads :)


----------



## heart tree

That sounds like a plan to me. Babes in arms for all of us!


----------



## petitpas

Happy ten weeks, croydon!

Heart, before you spend all that money, have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your knees? Makes an incredible difference to your hips :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Diva is being a diva!!! had a few bad nights with her when it comes to sleep. shes gaining weight like a trooper tho! got last midwife appoint tomorrow before im signed off :)
its all worth it tho. i wouldnt change my diva for anything... not sure id have any more tho lol.


----------



## ttclou25

Good luck with the scans today ladies!!! Can't wait for pics. Happy 10 weeks too Croydon, not long till 2nd trimester xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck croyden! X x x


----------



## jenny25

hi guys just wondered if it was ok if i could join you all xxx


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, hiya Jenny! So no waiting after all you naughty minx? :rofl:
Welcome to the club! So pleased you made it. Are you under St Mary's now?


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome jenny and congratulations! Did you ever get a reason for your losses? Are you on any treatment now? X


----------



## jenny25

haha hun its a oopsie lol a good one lol 

well i was supposed to have 2nd lot of blood work done yesterday but they couldnt do it as i am pregnant so they only done the teg yesterday which came back normal but they did say from the 1st lot of bloods my antiphosholipid syndrome level came back high at 7.6 which i already knew i had so still dont really know any more than what i did xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Jenny congrats on bfp!! Where bouts in Essex r u? I'm under St Marys now to in fact all my results were normal so they couldn't really do anything for me! But when preg u go every 2 weeks for first 12 weeks! Got my last appointment next wed then that's it!! Got my nuchal scan booked for jan 19th!! Scary!! Xx

Heard hb again today!! So exciting an reassuring!! I love it best thing I ever brought!! 
Hopeful an croy good luck today ladies pls bring pic back I love a pic!! Xx
Heart I emailed you hb from this morning! So exciting! The display isn't that accurate I don't think yet but you can hear it! X


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 10 weeks Davies! You give me hope! St marys rang me today. They want to do all my tests again from scratch in 2 weeks or whenever my hormone levels are back to zero. So since im leaving jan and feb clear and ttc in march it should be enough time to clear results I hope! 
Davies you only took progesterone after bfp for this pregnancy didn't you? How long did all the testing take? X x


----------



## filipenko32

jenny25 said:


> haha hun its a oopsie lol a good one lol
> 
> well i was supposed to have 2nd lot of blood work done yesterday but they couldnt do it as i am pregnant so they only done the teg yesterday which came back normal but they did say from the 1st lot of bloods my antiphosholipid syndrome level came back high at 7.6 which i already knew i had so still dont really know any more than what i did xxx

Jenny if this result came back high you need to be on aspirin and heparin ASAP. Have they organised that for you?


----------



## Embo78

Welcome Jen :)

Happy 9 weeks to me and turtle :) I can't believe we've got this far :)


----------



## daviess3

Fili I take progesterone 2 dpo aspirin 75mg an pregnecare an extra folic acid, I had most my tests done at my local hospital, an some repeated at St Marys, I could have the karyotyping done straight away after my mc but the other tests I had to wait until 4 weeks after to make sure I got accurate results, then some tests came back in couple of days some were 4 weeks! Karyotyping is the longest which can take up to 12 weeks mine took 10 weeks an hubby has that done to! It's for the chromosomes etc? 
I think it's aps that needs repeating 4 weeks later!! But at St Marys there probably quicker! I found St Marys hard work at first! Like to get through on the phone! An I wad trying to call for results! But now I'm pg they are fantastic seeing you every 2 weeks an you see a doctor they repeat your blood tests when ur pg to see if there's any changes! I feel so confident in them!! My scan last week over the belly with an empty bladder!! The machine must b fantastic!! Staff are lovely to!!! When's ur appointment? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah happy 9 weeks embo you now are a green olive!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

I know!!! I'd always taken my tickers down before green olive stage because I'd had a couple bad scans. It feels weird but great!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh congrats Hun so pleased for u xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Davies :) I just hope s/he's ok in there. It doesn't take long for fear and anxiety to come back after a good scan does it?!?

Happy 10 weeks to you! You're a prune and almost into 2nd tri. It's gone so fast !!


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls

I don't like coming in with crap moaning when everyone's so upbeat so been avoiding.
Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks davies, the nurse, rosemary, she's lovely isn't she?, said to call her first thing Monday with an update on this mc. Then she said shed get all my tests booked in over the phone. Ill be glad to have their constant care next time, I think it makes a difference... I've had the karyotyping and so has dh and were clear for that so... 
Yay for olives!! X x x


----------



## daviess3

Oh good hun ur def in the right hands an I wonder if it's made a difference to me!! 
The other tests don't take long at all so you done the hard bit an it's all clear which is fab news! Xx
Embo the thought of 2nd tri is so exciting I no what u mean about doubts if I hadn't heard hb on doppler I would of said it was over for me! As not huge symptoms an like an achey feeling down below must b stretching coz defo heard hb!!! 

Puppy what's up chick? U can post when u want a moan babe that's what its all about picking each other up when we need to?? Xx


----------



## puppycat

Just everything shit atm. I'm so fed up.

FIL just had a falling out with DH so rang back and had a go at me for good measure. I hate when ppl assume you're involved because your hubby did something, like i'm his keeper now??

Feel shit too. So glad when first tri is done.


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny!!!! :hi: Congratulations on your oopsie! :happydance:

Davies- how exciting that you are hearing the hb! I know it must be such relief! 

Puppy- so sorry you are having a crap time. Goodness knows we are not our DH's keeper- they are supposed to be grown right?

Fili- I will be thinking about you tonight/tomorrow.....

Can't wait to join you wonderful chicks!


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy :hugs: hope everything gets better soon, deep breaths for the baba! Xx 

Newsflash everyone, Amos will be joining this thread very very soon!!! I have psychic powers....


----------



## Embo78

Awe you beat me to it Fili!!! I was gonna write my prediction for Amos lol !!!


----------



## filipenko32

Haha! Is it something to do with her night time adventures and I don't mean :sex: 
????


----------



## Embo78

Yep! That's a pretty good sign IMO!!


----------



## Amos2009

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I hope you're right!!!


----------



## daviess3

Y what u been doing Amos?? Spill.... I must go back to rm thread an have a catch up!! 
Puppy deep breaths hun, men if only we could understand them! Lol don't worry when ur holding ur lil one the phone call won't even b a memory!! I agree bout first tri!! Just to have a bit of sanity! I feel like Amadeus woman symptom spotting!... Xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Has anyone else got this wacky weather? il be in OZ if the wind doesnt stop lol


----------



## heart tree

Jenny welcome my fellow Disco chick! Do you have a scan scheduled yet?

Croy and Davies happy 10 weeks! 

Embo, happy 9 weeks!

Puppy you are always allowed a moan here no matter what the mood is. I'm sorry your FIL took his anger out on you. Not fair at all!

Fili I'm thinking of you chick. Only one more day until you have some answers. 

Thanks Pip for the advice. I have tried pillows between my knees and it doesn't help. Years ago I had a hip injury from dancing. The constant impact of jumps and landings took a toll on my left hip. Yoga and exercise helped it. But I've been on pelvic rest because of the blood in my uterus and I'm also not allowed to do much exercise. Inthink my hip is suffering from it. Not to mention our bed is very firm. I've wanted soft pad for a while. Now I have a reason to justify spending the money. 

Good luck to Croy and Hopeful today! 

Davies I'll check my email for the hb. I'll try and post it for everyone if I can.


----------



## Babytimeagain

Wow I have some reading to do catching up on here thats for sure!!!
Before I do I just wanted to say Hello to you all and thank filipenko32 for inviting me over...I have a 19yr old Daughter (1st pregnancy twin lost) and a 11yr old son (13th pregnancy) and Im currently just under 20w pregnant (16th pregnancy) Im 38 and very recently single & a little scared if Im honest.
I posted a little about my story so far on a differnt thread in the hope that it may give someone hope that their can be light at the end of the dark tunnel that multiple losses puts us in....right off to read bear with me I will be back lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome babytimeagain, good to see you here, everyone is lovely on here so you'll fit in!! :hugs: x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

embo - happy 9 weeks!

davies - happy 10 weeks! I have my NT scan on Jan 16th! we are all so close here, you, me, Croy and Heart.

Croy - gl with scan today! 

Tracie - glad to hear diva is doing well! you should get her some jeweled diapers ;)

hi amos!!! 

puppy - that sucks, to hard to feel like crap and then have to deal with dh's in stupid moods - i feel for ya

jenn - welcome and congrats! 

Heart - I did get that body pillow in the mail I mentioned awhile back. It is comfortable but I haven't actually used it yet as I get claustrophobic and need to stretch out. That pillow is basically around you. I will be using it for sure though at some point. 
"Comfort-U Total Body Pillow Full Support Pillow CU9000 - bought it off Amazon - was $99 and shipping was $20 as I must have gotten faster shipping (and now it just lays in the corner)
I can see it helping though if your hips are hurting. If you don't mind a big pillow around you ;) It's a U shape and I think I will be better off having the opening up by my head instead of at my feet, then I can use my normal pillow too.

hi fili- are you doing ok?


----------



## heart tree

Here's little Davies's heart beat. Beautiful!!!

Click on the picture to listen

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/th_9ae8b499.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful, I was going to ask you about the pillow. I'm definitely going to invest in one. Good luck today! Can't wait for the update!

Welcome Babytime. Sounds like you've been through a lot. Congrats on making it to 20 weeks. That's a huge accomplishment! Glad you found us!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww heart, I can't wait till I can hear that! so beautiful :cloud9:

welcome Jenny! congrats :D


----------



## Amos2009

OMG.....that just made me cry listening to that sweet hb!!!!


----------



## heart tree

That little hb is so sweet, isn't it?

That's Davies's baby's hb, not mine. I just posted it for her.


----------



## Round2

Yay Davies! That's the sound I hear when I listen with my doppler. Sounds like you've got a healthy bean in there!


----------



## ttclou25

YAY love the heartbeat, im so pleased you found him so early, this will hopefully make you feel better when you have an off day and want to hear baby. \\:D/


----------



## hopeful23456

that heartbeat is so precious!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh heart thank you so so much ur so clever!!! I live the reassurance that it is hb!!! Xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 10 weeks davies!


----------



## hopeful23456

welcome babytime and sorry for your losses, there are so many. i will have to look for your story! it's rough to become recently single too but, hopefully it's for the best and he was a jerk anyway.


----------



## filipenko32

Great heartbeat!!! You're very clever uploading that! 

I think my cramping has started, kind of bringing it home that it's over. Just have to think of all the positives. PMA! Here are my positives: I get pregnant every time we try, I'm getting good care, I'm having my tests redone, I will get my baby!! Most people are successful after mcs as you girls prove. For some reason I think 2013 will be my year, I've always had an instinct about that year since this whole nightmare began!


----------



## Embo78

Fili your positivity is inspiring and infectious. You're one special lady. You're gonna be a brilliant mummy :hug:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I have a feeling you might still make it this year, if not with this one then one you conceive in March :hugs:

Davies, that's what ducky sounds like, too :cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

ohh, I thought it was hearts LO's HB :dohh: beautiful davies :D


----------



## LeeC

Davies, so happy for you. xxx


----------



## LeeC

Go Ducky xxx


----------



## heart tree

Embo78 said:


> Fili your positivity is inspiring and infectious. You're one special lady. You're gonna be a brilliant mummy :hug:

I couldn't have said it better myself. Fili, you amaze me! I really agree that it is so easy for you to fall pregnant that you will find yourself pregnant again very soon if this isn't your forever baby. 

I can't take any credit for being clever with posting Davies video. I had no idea you could post video to photobucket until Pip did it! She deserves all the credit.

I just bought my first pregnancy product. I bought a belly band today. My pants aren't fitting but I don't want to buy new ones. I even looked at all the maternity clothes and baby stuff at Target. I usually avoid that section like the plague. I was hoping to find a doppler but they didn't carry any. Think I'm going to order one off of the internet. Will probably buy the same one all of you have. The Sonoline B seems to have good results!


----------



## daviess3

Defo if ur going to test early heart go for the sonoline b!! Hopeful what times ur scan can't wait for yr pic!! 
Florida thank u it's so lovely to hear that was this morning I found it in few mins?!
Petit I compared mine to urs that's how I new I found it!! Thank u for sharing urs xx
Fili I will b thinking of u Tom my lovely massive hugs to u xxx
Lou do u have ur results yet?? 
Thanks round I can't believe I found it!! 
Hi embo how u today?? 
You ok now puppy?? 
Hi 9 babies hope ur ok xx
Never how u? Xx

Thanks leec hurry up an get over here!! Can't wait for u an Amos!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Is anyone starting to think about the CVS or amnio tests? For ladies who are further along, did you get either one of these? I'm trying to gather information about them and would love any input.


----------



## ttclou25

daviess3 said:


> Defo if ur going to test early heart go for the sonoline b!! Hopeful what times ur scan can't wait for yr pic!!
> Florida thank u it's so lovely to hear that was this morning I found it in few mins?!
> Petit I compared mine to urs that's how I new I found it!! Thank u for sharing urs xx
> Fili I will b thinking of u Tom my lovely massive hugs to u xxx
> Lou do u have ur results yet??
> Thanks round I can't believe I found it!!
> Hi embo how u today??
> You ok now puppy??
> Hi 9 babies hope ur ok xx
> Never how u? Xx
> 
> Thanks leec hurry up an get over here!! Can't wait for u an Amos!! Xx

We :kiss: love sonoline b :haha: - lol its the best thing i have bought so far, even now i use it when he has a quiet day like yesterday i was panicking and had to dig it out, even dh said it was a good buy. 

Im thinking i may not find out results and it will be if they havent contacted me all is well. have my 29 week midwife appointment tues maybe she can tell us, after this appointment we go every 2 weeks eeeek


----------



## ttclou25

heart tree said:


> Is anyone starting to think about the CVS or amnio tests? For ladies who are further along, did you get either one of these? I'm trying to gather information about them and would love any input.

Yep I had them done, i just wanted to know if there were any problems, im not really sure what id have done if they didnt come back ok, we got 1 in 7000 so had good odds. Are you heart?


----------



## daviess3

I wondered when it was u started going more regularly! How exciting Lou xxx
Heart I have my nuchal scan on 19th jan very scared!! But they do that an blood test an then get back to u with a result!! If ur high risk u get offered a amnio or cvs I don't no much about cvs!! But I went with a friend for amnio she had like 1 in 30 chance, from the average of like 1 in 3000!! In england or the south you go to kings hospital in London it was very well performed an the staff are very very precise an careful! Very nerve racking but my friend was fine! I would have that done if my tests was high risk but that's me! I feel worried to get this far an something be wrong I can't imagine it!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

I just don't know yet Lou. I'm really scared about these tests. I don't know enough about them yet, so just started putting the feelers out to people I know who have had a baby. So far 3 of my friends who are older than me and who just had babies last year told me they all had CVS. One of the issues I have is adenomyosis which is endometrial tissue that gets trapped in the uterine wall. I don't know if that presents a problem. I'm going to have to talk to my doctor about it. 

I agree, if you haven't heard about your results yet, I'm sure everything is fine. That's great! And wow, every 2 weeks. You're getting closer!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Davies. I'm just finding out today from people including you that the NT scan and bloods can help you figure out if you should go for the CVS or amnio. CVS you do earlier than amnio and they take a piece of the placenta. Scary stuff. My age is a risk factor since I'm 37 so we'll see what happens. I don't have an NT scan scheduled yet, but I'm sure we'll schedule it tomorrow at my prenatal appointment.


----------



## heart tree

Just ordered my Sololine B!!! Will be here early next week. Yippee!


----------



## Round2

Oh, that's what I have Hearty. You're gong to love it! 

As for the CVS and amnio stuff.... I'll be 35 when this baby comes and my plan is to wait for my NT results and then decide from there. If there's no alarm bells from test results, then I won't bother. It does make me nervous as my SIL gave birth to a severly mentally/physcially disabled child this year and they think it's chromosonal, but I really don't want the risk or the stress. Whatever happens we will do as my SIL has done and deal with it when it happens.


----------



## Embo78

At what stage did everyone pick up the heartbeat on a Doppler? I can find my own and the placenta but no heart beat :(


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - most stuff I have read online says you should be able to pick up the heart beat on a doppler between 11 and 13 weeks, so the ladies here have been lucky to hear it so early. Don't worry - you'll hear it soon enough xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks croyden. I'm gonna leave it for a week then try again. I don't want to upset myself


----------



## croydongirl

Hubby won't let me get one until we have heard it at at doctors, which won't be for at least another week! He doesn't want me to worry if I can't find it!

Ok ladies, off to our scan in a few minutes, see you when we get back!


----------



## Embo78

Oooo good luck croy :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Scan went great! Write more later, mtg with dr soon


----------



## Embo78

Brill hopeful :) so happy for you :)


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Croy!

My husband has no idea when we should be able to hear it, so when he saw me ordering it today he fully supported it! If he knew it might cause worry, he would have made me wait. Hee hee. By the time I get it, I'll be 10 1/2 weeks so I think I'll have a pretty good chance of hearing it. Embo, I waited this long because I knew I wouldn't hear anything that early. Since Davies heard hers, I ordered mine. But honestly I was going to wait until I was 11 or 12 weeks before ordering. She got me excited though!

Round thanks for the CVS advice. So what I've learned today is that the NT scan and blood work can help make the decision. Do you know what your SIL's NT scan and blood work said? That's very sad for her. I have a good feeling your results will be perfect!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Hopeful! Can't wait to hear the details! Hurry up!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I'm doing nt but not cvs or amnio, they are too invasive for me. I'm still waiting for dr, tried to get in early. My pics aren't as clear this time. Both measuring 10+3 and hb's 168 and 165. Will post the pic later!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart. I knew I shouldn't be trying it!!

Got another craving - Philli on bagels mmmmmmmmm


----------



## LeeC

lol Davies.
If I tried any harder dh would be immobilised.
I'm in 2ww now, testing next Friday and day 3 on steroids :)
xxx


----------



## LeeC

Fabulous news Hopeful. xxx


----------



## daviess3

Good luck croy so happy hopeful!!!! That's fab!! Yay heart love sonoline!! 
Embo I tried at 9+5 nothing!!! Then 9+6 I could but was very hard! I had to put the Doppler probe down rotate if all around! Move it a cm then rotate it again! Move it a bit everyone said it's low I found it above the hair line to the right first day to the left today! Empty stomach an full bladder seems best an lots of gel!! X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the tips Davies. I really hope I get to hear it next week


----------



## heart tree

Wow Hopeful, that's great that they are both measuring so big! So happy for you. Looking forward to the pic!

Lee, so excited for you to test. The TWW is excruciating but you are in the best company with the other ladies. I want you all to get BFPs this cycle!

Embo, I was craving Phili on bagels last week. So delicious!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Hopeful! 

Good luck Croy!

Embo- Philly on bagels sounds wonderful right now! I just ate white cheddar cheese popcorn and chased it down with a pack of chocolate zingers!!! And I can't even blame it on pg....of course steroids is taking the blame LOL

Hearty- can't wait to see your video of the hb! Because you know you have to post one now!


----------



## hopeful23456

embo - almost every morning i eat a plain bagel with philly on half and peanut butter on half - try it, it's really good!

so the chick that did my scan is a sonographer for "normal people" and she has done 1 other scan for me. each time she asks "is there a reason for this scan?" and she even said today that in 2012, she heard insurance companies weren't going to cover all these extra scans anymore. whatever! crazy lady . told her i've had 4 early mcs plus i'm 36 so high risk so i'm sure it's fine ;) she didn't think I was that old... and told her that it's more for my peace of mind to have so many. she didn't get the best or most pics either but they are still adorable :) will post later. the IF specialty girls do the best ultrasounds!

then I got to see my Dr who I LOVE. found out my last day of lovenox isn't until Jan 30, i will be off prog Jan 23 and start weaning off prednison Jan 23. on 20 mg now, do 15 mg for 1 week, 10 mg for 1 wk, 5 mg for 1 wk then 2.5 mg for 1 wk and then done.

also - she found 1 heartbeat. she said the other one is behind my pubic bone so that's why we didn't get it, but, they are so close together that it's really hard to tell them apart. she didn't think i should get a doppler because that might cause extra stress ;) so don't worry about finding the hb on dopplers! 
I know both hearts were good from the internal ultrasound.


----------



## heart tree

That's great news Hopeful. You'll be done with all your meds by the end of this month! Very exciting! 

Do you have another scan scheduled? I think my days of weekly scans are numbered. I'm getting one tomorrow, but I'm officially done with my RE so now it's just the normal Ob/Gyn visits. 

I can't wait to see your pics. They must be looking like proper babies now. Do you have a bump? My uterus is definitely round and I can tell, though I don't think anyone else could. But with two, I imagine your uterus must be bigger.

Croy should be done with her scan now. Now we just have to wait for her to get home and post!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I was lucky as my nt results came back as very low risk (1 in 12000 for downs and even lower risk for Patau's and Edward's). I would have needed a very high risk (e.g. 1 in 5 risk) and more scans (for soft markers)/discussions before I'd agree to more testing. A 1-2% risk of miscarriage may seem low to some but it worries me.

Hopeful, congrats on the good scan! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Whooo hooooo....My progesterone came back at 17!!!


----------



## petitpas

They used to offer further testing for any mother over 35 but have since found that the risks outweigh the benefits so I believe you are only offered invasive tests if you have other risk factors (family history, nt results).


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I just responded on the RMC thread, but will here too!

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

You passed the test. Now onto the next test!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies!! Back from the scan with fab news. Everything is looking normal, we saw little arms and legs and he was wriggling around a ton. It was so cute! Looked much more like baby. I am no good with computer things but hubby said he would scan the best pic from today so I can post it! I want to show off our little prune!


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - Great news on your scan!! So reassuring! I am going to my OB in a week - they told me that she would do a scan then...so I continue my weekly scan for one more week! but then I need to be weaned off! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Another one of these is required:

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:

That's great news Croy! Isn't the wriggling awesome? I really want to see a picture! Do you or hubby have a smart phone? I just take a picture with my phone and upload it onto Photobucket.


----------



## heart tree

petitpas said:


> They used to offer further testing for any mother over 35 but have since found that the risks outweigh the benefits so I believe you are only offered invasive tests if you have other risk factors (family history, nt results).

Oh, that's good to know. I was told by someone else that after 35, the NT and bloods aren't as reliable. I have a lot of questions to ask my doctor. I guess ideally I would have good bloods and NT and then wouldn't need to go through with the invasive tests. Thanks for this info.


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome amos! so happy to hear that!!!

congrats croy!

pics - you can't really see their bodies in the one with both due to the angle, that's head and feet and maybe hands?

I have NT scan on Jan 16, another scan at the Dr on Jan 19 and nothing scheduled after. Maybe still go weekly or at least week and a half?


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Hopeful......simply gorgeous!

Croy- congrats! Can't wait to see your pics. 

Sorry for barging in earlier, I was just so excited to know I ovulated.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Hopeful, they are sooooo cute!!!


----------



## puppycat

Nice scan pics Hopeful. Amazing!

Congrats croy too, i love good news in here.

Em damn you for making me want philli!! Shop's closed now lol


----------



## heart tree

Shops are open here Puppy. Come on over to San Francisco!


----------



## hopeful23456

I think they are both waving ;)


----------



## heart tree

The middle one looks like its sucking it's thumb to me, but I'm not sure there are thumbs to suck at 10+3!

Did you see them moving?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Agh!!! I've never seen twin scan pics before! They are gorgeous, just gorgeous!


----------



## daviess3

Oh hopeful so cute!!!! Adorable congrats Hun!!!!
Amos yippee!!!
croy fab news Hun get that pic up!!!! 
Embo found hb again tonight but for like 5 sec an fsunt! Think u have to really go slow with the probe! But fab sound good luck next week!! 
Can we eat phili? I could eat that? I done an online shop off tom as I'm hungry again Im going to have really strong cheddar on toast with Lee an perrins sauce!! An I ordered baked beans love them at mo!! Cookies kiwis ice-cream fruit! Cadburys creme eggs?!! How exciting!! Can't wait for delivery! Lol xx


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on the scans Croydon an hopeful xx 

hopeful are they fraternal twins? X how did you feel when you were told it was twins? Did you ave a feeling it was twins x lol sorry for all the questions x 

Gorgeous hb Davies xxxxxx

Woohoo Amos you'll be joining us soon xxxx

Welcome to our new additions xxxxx

Ladies I've never tried phili lol sounds like I might have to though!!! Oatcakes seem to be my thing just now just had 3 with cheese an coleslaw a bit late to be eating (midnight) but Prob be awake for ages yet bloody insomnia!!

Fili good luck tomorrow praying you get your miracle xx

Babytimeagain just read your story :cry::hugs: I've always believed what doesn't kill you makes you stronger I think you are living proof of that xxx 

Baby brain kicked in an can't remember what else I read so hi everyone hope you're all doing well x think I'm gonna have to get a pad an pen ready for next time this thread moves so fast lol xxxxx


----------



## petitpas

Philadelphia is absolutely fine to eat. I have loads in the fridge if you want. Was eating it every day and now I can't stand it :nope:

Hopeful, those pictures are adorable. I love the one of both together!

Croydon, congratulations on your scan! :happydance::yipee:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, magic :dust: for you Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Pip what's your opinion on peanuts? I know they now say it's fine but when i was pregnant with my eldest a massive 18yrs ago! They were a big no no xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - she went too fast to see them moving and they were running late so I didn't ask ;) I do have a baby bump but it's above the babies, under my belly button. I've been wearing that target be band for 3 wks now? I LOVE it. And I saw an commercial where now they sell about the same thing on tv and it's advertised to just cover things up if you are wearing low ride pants,
So not for preg people and it just looks like a t shirt under the shirt you are wearing. Have you seen that commercial? 

Mrskg- I did stim meds and iui so they knew I had 6 follies release and my betas were pretty high and progesterone around 200 so they thought it could be twins. I was hoping so but a little worried it was going to be more as that's so risky. So when I saw them at 6 wks, I was very happy. My dads a fraternal twin but its all the stim meds here. These two are fraternal.

At that first scan, I cried and asked right away, are there heartbeats? And there they were, it was very cool. 

I've been eating peanuts in mixed nuts and peanut butter , wonder why they said no peanuts years ago?


----------



## Mrskg

I think it's so lovely for you just not so sure for myself lol practical reasons only I know I will be fine once I was over the shock x lol one min I'm worrying there will be no baby next Im Worrying there will be 2 ... Can't win! Xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Now I'm hungry for peanuts :) I wish we were all together and had tons of food on a table and we could film ourselves as a lot of us would pig out! Was thinking about all of you in the waiting room before my scan, there were enough chairs in there for everyone... Would have been so cool to have you all there!


----------



## Mrskg

They used to say if you ate peanuts there was more risk your baby would be born with an allergy i think now they say there is not enough evidence to support this x

Lol I'd have loved to have been at your scan having a party with everyone xxxx


----------



## croydongirl

I just ate almost a pint of grape tomatoes with Ranch sauce. I don't know if anything has ever tasted better! I can't believe they are all gone. 

I guess I better think about what to make for dinner soon, grow baby grow!!

Anyone else found something that tastes just so good you can't stop eating it?


----------



## heart tree

Next time you'll see the movement Hopeful. I got the Target Be Band today too! I haven't tried it yet because I worked from home and live in my yoga pants at home. I haven't seen the commercial for the low rider coverups. So funny!

I have heard the debate about peanut allergies and eating peanuts. I decided to take it in moderation. I'm not going to eat it every day, but certainly will eat peanut butter at least once a week. I had a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for lunch today!

Croy, I don't have anything quite like that. I was crazy for clementines, but not so much anymore. Same thing with orange juice. I couldn't get enough but now I'm over it. I've been craving maple syrup. I think I'm going to make French toast or pancakes this weekend. I never eat that kind of stuff!

Did you get your pics scanned? I really want to see your baby!


----------



## Mrskg

2.30am insomnia an heartburn xxx least I can't moan I've no symptoms xxx not moaning though I'll put up with anything for this sticky bean xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Still trying to figure out the pictures. I have one in an email link that he did for me to send to our parents and siblings, but I can't figure out how to save it to post it. He told me he would scan it a different way later so i could try again! It is such a cute picture, it really looks like a baby!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Mrskg. Why can't our symptoms be easier? I hope you can fall back to sleep.


----------



## Mrskg

thanks heart I've not even been sleeping yet lol x hubby sleeping peacefully if he wasn't working in morn I'd wake him up lol least I get a chance to watch what I want on telly don't normally get near it x heartburn annoying but reassuring only ever get it when pregnant xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Croydon try copying an pasting link x not sure it will work but worth a try lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg, I've had a lot of heartburn with this pregnancy. It is not fun at all. Thank god for the TV! I pass a lot of time with my favorite shows. I hope there is something good to watch at that hour.


----------



## Embo78

A fellow insomniac here!! I'm in bed watching Friends!!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart I'm watching Maury lol love lie detector tests! 

Embo I hope you don't have to be up early I glad to say I don't not sure how I'll cope next wk when schools go back! Do you know how long this lasts for I can remember having it before but can't remember when it went away x


----------



## Embo78

I have to be up at 8.30 :( I'm dreading going back to work next week. I'm gonna be like a walking zombie! 
I fell asleep at 9.30pm but woke up at 1 am needing the loo and then I felt really hungry. I ate some toast but now I'm wide awake :(
Last night I was up til 4am. It's so annoying!


----------



## Mrskg

It's very annoying!! Gonna try some milk for heartburn think I'll need to invest in gaviscon earlier than I thought bloody hate the stuff though x sending you some sleepy dust lol xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. Feelin tired now so I'm gonna try to get back to sleep. 

Hope you sleep soon!


----------



## heart tree

Here's Croy's sweet little one! That looks like a proper baby in there Croy! :cloud9: Gorgeous!

(She sent it to me as a PDF format, so I can't save the image and post it directly on here. I had to attach it as a PDF. I hope you all have the ability to view PDFs.)
 



Attached Files:







10 Week Scan.pdf
File size: 247.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## heart tree

Croy did they do a belly scan or a transvaginal scan? Do you have a date you want me to post for your scan next week?


----------



## hopeful23456

Beautiful pic croy! 

I hope you girls got to sleep! I am up from 2-3 am usually and eat triscuits. I eat them Throughout the day and told my dr that, she said they have a lot of fiber so that's probably whats keeping constipation away, lol. 

Heart- I got to see them move last scan, it was cool, and next scan is the nt! So will see quite a bit. I am going to go a record 10 days without a scan before then.


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for posting! It was another trans vaginal scan, I am quite excited for the first one they do the other way.
They put my dates back a couple of days, but I am not changing my ticker. I know when I ovulated so I am keeping it. I hope that its growing ok. I know it can be normal to measure a little bit off, but I just want it to keep growing. They were not at all concerned with how it has been growing but I am just a nervous nelly.
I think I will have an ultra sound next Thursday at my first OBGYN appointment. 

I love that it is actually starting to look like a baby! I just cannot WAIT for the net few weeks to go by. Keep growing baby!

I made this soup for dinner tonight and it was AMAZING! If any of you think it sounds good, you should try it. The fresh basil was amazing.
https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/spinach-lentil-soup-cheese-50400000118624/


----------



## heart tree

10 whole days Hopeful, how will you survive? I'm getting quite used to these weekly scans. I'm sad they're ending. 

Croy the only thing I'm not looking forward to with the belly scan is the full bladder. I've actually had several belly scans in the past and it hurts when they press down on the bladder. My very first scan with my first pregnancy they had me come in with a full bladder. Then they were running late. Like an hour late. I was in tears. I finally told them they had to let me release some of it. It was awful to stop midstream!

Don't worry about the measurement. They can be off a few days to a week I read. And they fluctuate. The key is that your little one is still growing. I just saw a scan pic of a woman at 11+6. It was a real looking baby indeed! Only 2 more weeks!

I don't eat meat but I'm going to try the recipe without pancetta. It looks yummy and healthy. I love soup!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Poor Heart, I remember having those full bladder scans with both my boys. It is painful. However, the machines have gotten much better and when I get scanned at my RE and perinatalogist I am actually asked to empty my bladder lol! Apparently they both use level 2 machines and with those a full bladder is neither needed nor desired. It's great!


----------



## heart tree

I'm wondering if I had to have such a full bladder because at the time I had them I was only 6 or 7 weeks pregnant. Hopefully I won't have to suffer the same discomfort! I'll take it if I get to see a healthy baby!


----------



## filipenko32

.


----------



## filipenko32

Im wide awake and feeling sick at 4.30 in the morning!! :sick:. I tried watching a chat show *mrskg* and the fast moving images just made me feel worse! Usually love that stuff though! 
And I'm getting sooo emotional :cry: reading all your posts about the scans, heartbeats and dopplers, it's just wonderful!!! You all have been through so much and I really hope that alongside all the inevitable worrying you'll take a few steps back to REALLY enjoy being pregnant, like *heart* you going shopping and browsing baby and maternity things is a more than well deserved treat!! I really think you can all let your hair down now but I understand the slight 'restraint' iykwim. No need though you're all going to be mummies!! 
*Everyone* - An encouraging stat is that 98.9% of births in the uk are normal. Given that as recurrent miscarriers we are in the 1% chance bracket that's probably not very encouraging BUT if you think about it, one thing our bodies are good at is getting rid of, unviable pregnancies. *Heart,* I know you have andenymosis Sp?? but you'll never know for sure whether one of your lost pregnancies was a random chromo error as is common and the andenymosis had nothing to do with it iykwim. And so this pregnancy is carrying on because it is perfect. Im with *pip* and *hopeful* on the nt testing, if the results show low risk I would never go through with the invasive tests as the 1%, 2% chance of miscarriage scares me to death!! My own opinion is that at that stage you probably need to muster a bit of faith if the nt results are good but I know everyone is different. 
*Croy*, I really don't think you need to worry about the dates at all! As far as I understand it so long as there is appropriate growth from one scan to another, is it 1mm a day?? Then that is perfect, so don't worry. Lovely scan pic!! :cloud9:X x x 
*Amos* that is a pregnancy progesterone number for sure!! :cloud9: . Hope this one is your forever baby too x x 
I'm not nervous about this morning, Im more worried about the pain of the miscarriage as I'm opting for medical management as I don't want another erpc. And last time it was bloody awful pain so I'm going to ask them for more pain relief. What happens is they just give you the tablets to take at home and then leave you to it. Fine by me, I'd much rather be in the comfort of my own home!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Fili, I wish I could just squeeze you right now with a huge hug! I'm sorry you can't sleep. When I was carrying around what I knew to be a non-viable pregnancy, it just seemed so unfair to have pregnancy symptoms. I want so badly for you to have this baby but I know you are preparing yourself for the worst. I would too. I'm glad you found anyway to calm your nerves for tomorrow. I've never passed a pregnancy at home so I don't know the pain. Though I started to with my first and I do remember how painful it was for many hours just having contractions. If you don't get to keep this one, let's hope it hasn't grown much so the pain won't be as bad. I hope they will give you lots of good pain meds to manage the pain. Insist on them. I will mail you my Vicodin I have left over if they won't give you anything. Seriously. 

I agree that if an NT Scan and bloods are good, an invasive test is too scary. I feel like I've been in the 1% for so many things fertility wise that I don't care to fall into that 1% also. But one day at a time. It's still hard to imagine this pregnancy going all the way to the finish line. 

Will you post as soon as possible tomorrow? You have people all over the world who care about you. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks heart :hugs: I know you would actually post me those drugs! :hugs:. I'm sure they will give me something more though as they did say last time to go back if the pain was too much but it's not something you want to do at the time, you almost can't move can you?!? So I'll be sure to get the extra meds beforehand. But thank you x x x 



Ramble alert! As for being brave, I feel that I'm very lucky that i have chance to get my head around things and no other stresses in my life at all. Whilst I am getting my head around it now and remaining positive as can be, although I have had super down moments already, I would be in even worse, a million times worse if I had to worry about working and money and didn't have the most wonderful hubby to look after me and follow this through until we get there and tell me not to worry about anything.
I started getting panic attacks and not coping after the 2nd mc and went on sick leave. Then i had another mc in that time and havent been back since. I don't know if you know but I'm a primary school teacher and I love my job so much!! I want nothing more than to go back to work 12 weeks pregnant and have everything be normal again, but I really wasnt coping. I was leaving the lessons to cry and I was even late for work on two occasions!! I just couldn't get there, I was rigid with panic and crying all the time. In the 8/9 years I taught for i didn't have one sick day!!! Not one! :shock: So that's going to look very good when I do go back. My school have been very supportive as they know I'm a great teacher and they just want me back :smug: :haha: but it's very harrowing to keep having to tell them I've miscarried again. I'm sure they think I must fall down the stairs all the time!! So you see I am afforded the opportunities to think and not have any other stresses. I was doing bits and pieces of writing for my hubbies business but he sacked me as I was always on here and couldnt concentrate! Me and hubby think that limited stress helps me to get pregnant quickly too. But as a teacher you see pregnant women, babies and children all the time and I think I would have ended up in a mental institution if I'd carried on.
So you see I'm not that strong a person really. Once I'm out of this horrible nightmare, I will never take my past great life so for granted again, I was such a happy person, I had everything, a great family, loads of friends, a great job, plenty of money, holidays clothes everything and now... It just goes to show how quickly your life can turn upside down. In fact sometimes I was so happy and excited about things going on in my life I 
Couldn't sleep for a while the night before! Even if it was as simple as taking my class to the zoo one day and then going out after that with all my friends! Just can't imagine that now!! I was never in the house!! 
One thing that helps me is knowing I am so lucky to have such a supportive hubby and that people do go through worse than me, for example, stillbirths and disabled children, non supportive partners and work/money worries aswell. So I just count my blessings too and hope this is all over soon... What a ramble!!!


----------



## heart tree

A well worded ramble! I read in your journal that you were a teacher. It's good that you were able to leave work and focus on healing. That in itself takes strength! The ability to know your limits and express them is an act of strength. So while you might not be feeling strong, from where I sit, you sure look strong to me. People have told me I'm strong but it took me a while to accept it. I kept thinking that I didn't choose to have losses. I didn't have a choice but to move on from them afterward. But I've realized how I've dealt with them and the way I've established my boundaries does show strength. So does the perseverance to hunt down a medical soution. You definitely have that in you. 

It is interesting to think about the people we were before our losses. It's inevitable that we change. What we've been through is life altering. It defines us in new ways. It will be one of the biggest things that ever happens to us in our lives. I hope you are able to find some of the old Fili that would once have trouble falling asleep due to excitement. I have a feeling you will discover her again.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart, you are definitely a strong person!!! I take inspiration from you too! 
Sickness gone, just had half a bagel with Nutella (choc spread) on! It was lovely!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...your post made me cry...you are an incredible lady and I hope today you get some peace of mind. :hugs:

Heart..yours did too :hugs:

Hopeful and Croydon..fab scans :yipee:

Amos...:yipee: for progesterone!

Hi to everyone, I'm so behind on all my threads right now :hissy:

Five more days for scan for me :coffee:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

NSN i'll be keeping everything crossed for you!!! It would make my year already if this goes well for you!! Im sure it will. This one sounds like it was meant to be and will be your forever baby! x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

NSN I've got fat tears rolling down my cheeks reading those posts as well. 
Fili, I hope the pain of the medical management isn't too horrible. Do you mind me asking why you have decided against an Eric? Is it to do with the lining?
Morning pregnant ladies! Lovely scan pics hopeful and croy.


----------



## filipenko32

I know the risks of Erics are small but when I went to st marys she ruled out giving me a thorough womb scan - a hsg?? Something like that on the basis that I'd only had one Eric. So I would rather suffer the extra pain and chance not having another Eric. I know though that it is very unlikely anything would happen and sometimes you need an Eric anyway after meds because everything is not cleared out. Also I kind of want to see the sac, does that sound a bit :sick: ??? . Last time I had a scan a month ago the sonographer said my womb was perfect, she actually said that, so want to keep it that way, damage limitation! My good hotel keeps getting squatters and I want a nice guest next time!! X x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds reasonable and sensible to me. I hope it's not too horrible, I really do. Well what I really hope is best case scenario for you but you know that.


----------



## petitpas

I don't have time for a proper post as I'm running out the door but sending you all my love, fili. You choose whichever option feels most right to you :hugs:

I'm also off work and it made this pregnancy so much better for me to bear! Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

just popping in to give fili a huge hug and wish you lots of love and luck for today. think you will be in our apptmt now so i am thinking of you lots xx


----------



## Babytimeagain

I cant believe how fast this thread moves!!
I have spent so much time reading and catching up but if Im honest Im not quite there yet....its such an emotional thread filled with so many strong ladies who Im in awe off.
I wish each and every one of you all the love and luck in the world and ask that you give me the time to try and catch up and keep up with each of your journeys.
I have my abnormality scan due on Tue 10th of Jan and I am excited yet nervous as this little tough cookie of mine has hung on through so much...3 lots of surgery and drugs like morphine and a weight loss of over 2stone from myself which given my history is unbelievable and although I will welcome and love my baby no matter what it would be the best news ever if I hear that he/she is 100% healthy....and nope I wont be finding out the sex as I want a suprise lol! xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how r u all?? 

Its my first day alone with Diva today! thought i might get a lie in as she didnt go back down untill 6:30. she woke up the second daddy left the house at 8! lol 
Got my last midwife appointment today to have her weighed then im signed off... feel kinda sad. I miss my bump! serious bump envy! i loved being pregnant. I love being a mum more but i miss my bump lol!


----------



## Embo78

Hope fili's ok.

I've had a scan this morning. Everything's perfect. Baby measuring 9+2 and even gave us a wiggle. I'm in shock again, Gav's crying!!

I didn't tell people about the scan because I wanted to :ignore: and it actually helped so much.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brillian news Embo!!!!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Thats great Embo :)


----------



## daviess3

Fab news embo so happy for you sweetie xxx
Have u got a pic? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Fili how r u Hun? I'm thinking of you I no St Marys will b looking after you, ur in the right place xx


----------



## daviess3

Tracie have u healed well?? I watched one born every min an it scared life out of me!! 
I heard hb today felt so rough this morn went back to sleep!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

I've got a pic but it's pretty rubbish and not a patch on what we actually saw at the scan.
The pic looks like half the heads missing but it was external!! Yay no more internals!!! 
Anyway here it is ...

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/e11991f5.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, im not at st marys at mo am at different hospital epu and its crap!! I have been waiting for over 2 hours!!! It's so bad here. Im going to complain. Hubby is so p'd off


----------



## sunny74

fili - thats awful, you dont need the extra stress of that, thinking of you and hope hubby kicks some ass! :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Oh hunny I can't believe that I hope u get seen soon xxxx defo complain Hun it's awful u must b in a right mess, thinking of u xxx


----------



## puppycat

Fili that's shocking, why are these EPAU places so bloody cold???

Em so pleased for your scan. I can understand ignorance is bliss xx


----------



## Mrskg

That's fantastic embo xxx

Fili I hope you have answers soon you've waited long enough xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Right well that was a nightmare!! Back home now. So the baby is there, it measures a week behind at 6.4 and the heartbeat is low at 68. Just like all my other miscarriages. I'm going to have to class this as a treatment failure now (steroids). These miscarriages seem to be very much like Embos, do you think Embo? and look, success in the end! Davies you had a missed miscarriage too didn't you? Can't believe they've all been the same!! The only difference is this had such high hormone levels :shrug: obviously that means nothing. What do you girls think? I just want it to be over! Going by my other 3 patterns the heartbeat will stop in precisely 3 days.


----------



## Embo78

Very similar sweetie. Is there any way what so ever you could be wrong on your dates?


----------



## Mrskg

Oh fili so sorry x when do yo have to go back? I had a mmc unfortunately I am no help as I didn't find out till 12ks so don't know what was going on around the 6wk Mark when baby stopped growing xxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Fili, I am so sorry, I know the waiting is even worse sometimes. What did the Dr. suggest? Are you going to get scanned in another week?

If for some reason this does not end well please talk to your Dr. about intralipids every 4 weeks versus every 8 weeks. I know I mentioned that before but the conversation worked so quickly that I missed your response.

I am thinking of you honey, I am here for ANYTHING you need. Remember that I am a fellow NK cell patient and I know first hand it can be treated very well with intralipids. Hugs.


----------



## filipenko32

They said to come back in 2 weeks! No way!! I'll be back at another hospital next week, can't wait that long... I might miscarry naturally but not waiting. As soon as hb stops I'm getting my hands on those pills! I am so sure of my dates. The sac has grown appropriately, it's grown 10mm in a week! The sac is perfect!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mon, i was having them every 4 weeks x x x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I am so sorry things aren't looking quite right. The baby seems to have grown consistently since last week and at this point they shouldn't be measuring the heartbeat as surely just its presence is important enough? Still, if this is following a pattern and you have a bad feeling about it then I wholeheartedly believe you. Big big :hug:, honey. It's just so horrible to have to wait it out! Did you keep your scan date with the other epu so you won't have to wait another two weeks?

As for the treatment failure, I'd really try and get a sample tested. If it comes back saying normal then you indeed have a problem and need to reevaluate your treatment plan. If it comes back as abnormal then unfortunately that is miserably bad luck for this poor baby. 

As far as I understand you can collect a 'sample' (sorry, don't know how else to say it) with a natural m/c, too. You just have to make sure it does not go into the toilet.

Best thing would be to arrange everything either with the hospital giving you the drugs (make sure they understand it is for full genetic testing, not the normal molar/non-molar check which requires a different procedure) or with St Mary's (I found Rosemary to he very helpful over the phone).

Good luck, chuck! I'm still sending you a little :dust: hoping a tiny bit that you won't need to know any of the above :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip, yeah I suppose I could arrange for a chromo test, it's just that even with this information st marys said half are normal and half not in general in their clinic and if nothing is found to be wrong with you then just keep trying and will get there, they still won't treat 'normal' losses, it just leads to a suspicion its the body but sometimes it still is bad luck and the body is normal, that's what rosemary and this other doc who was with her said. So it just made me think well what was the point then - I'd had all the body tests anyway and all was normal. And then I think of embo with a similar loss history to me and only progesterone as treatment (Ive had prog twice now) so i don't think prog makes a difference between a loss and a keeper. I'm really beginning to think of just trying without treatment and putting it down to bad luck! Might try hep and aspirin together just in case next time as not done that but... Thanks for all your kind and helpful words pip, I really appreciate it :hugs: x x x


----------



## Round2

Oh Fili, I'm so sorry. I was really hoping for some good news for you. This limbo must be driving you crazy.

I'm know you need to prepare mentally for what might come, but I"m going to hold out some hope. You've got a growing baby with a heartbeat. I know the HB and size are not ideal, but I've read so many miracale stories on this site, I'm going hope you're one of them.

I've been super busy at work and haven't had time to catch up. Just wanted to say a huge congrats to Hopeful, Croydon and Embo. It's so inspiring to see so many women with multiple losses under their belt doing so well. 

Welcome Jenny! 

Good luck today Hearty!

This thread is crazy chatty! One day I'll have time to catch up.

AFM, I've got a scan next Thursday and get this....I'm excited for it!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Fili....reading your post about being a teacher started me crying, but now seeing your news I am bawling. I am sitting here racking my brain to try and think of what could be going on (like I'm a doctor or something). I mean, if all your losses have been so similar, it has to be something, one thing, that could make it right. All of yours and hubby's tests have been normal besides NK cells? (I know you've said it, I just need to read it again lol). And the tissue that has been tested come back normal too?



Embo- congrats hun. Beautiful piccy!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Amos, yeah I'm pal completely normal in more ways than one! :rofl: 

Congratulations on all the scans girls!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: You give me sooo much hope so keep them coming, no one is more deserving of perfect scan than our pal girls!! :yipee: X x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili I'm at a loss for words. I know you were preparing yourself for an empty sac but I'm not sure you were ready for the same scenario as your other pregnancies. It feels so confusing in my brain so I can only imagine how it feels in yours. It's crazy to menthat they said to come in two weeks! That's inhumane. I'm glad you are going to go back in a week. It's so hard to predict the outcome but I think it's wise that you prepare yourself to lose this one. Sadly the hb is very low. Are you going to continue taking your meds? (sorry if I missed that). If it were me I would give this one as much of a fighting chance as possible. But any decision you make is understandable. I hope they can shed some light on this pattern. It almost seems to me that there is one tweak that needs to be made to change the pattern. But as Amos said, I'm no doctor. Thinking about you sweet woman.


----------



## heart tree

Embo you sneaky girl, Congrats on a brilliant scan. I understand wanting to keep it under wraps. That's how Pip rolls too. 

Baby, good luck on your scan next week. 

Andrea, hi! It's always nice to see you appear.


----------



## filipenko32

How you feeling today Amos?:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Nothing to see here folks......keep it moving, keep it moving :haha::haha:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: ^^^^^^^^ have you got backache?? ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Amos2009

Those top 10 symptoms are crap.....least for me!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah they didn't work for me either :wacko:


----------



## hopeful23456

fili- i cried reading your story too, i could never suffer rpl and be a teacher, i couldn't even make it through the grocery story without crying seeing other's kids. 
all my m/cs were before anything was formed in the sac. 

at my 6 wk scan, they said anything over 60 for heartbeat was what they were looking for (although a lower heartbeat would have made me nervous). is there any way you o'd late? sucks to be in such limbo. so happy you have such a great hubby! we should give him an award...
also - 2 weeks is ridiculous! i would make and appt for tues if you can! 

if this time doesn't work out, do you think you should try lovenox too (heparin) along with steroids and intralipids as empiricle treatment? heparin just for first tri? i'm on it and I don't have a clotting disorder, it's just to rule anything out that they can't determine. 

davies - how are you feeling? still hungry? 

embo - SNEAKY! congrats, awesome pic and scan!!!!

tracie - have fun with diva today! 

amos- i so hope you get 2 lines for this one!!!

heart - yours posts are wonderful, you can tell you are a therapist, you are a wordsmith. used to work with one, she was amazing too, still friends with her, such good advice


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks hopeful x x x :friends: I ov'd early this time :wacko: unless I ov'd again?? Prob not though x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Baby time have you finished reading yet!!!! :sleep: x x x


----------



## Babytimeagain

filipenko32 said:


> Baby time have you finished reading yet!!!! :sleep: x x x

Just about...wow you lot can chat ;)
I have been through so many emotions whilst reading through here and I must be honest and say Im so glad you found me and invited me in as it is a lovely place to be and I look forwards to getting to know you all if you allow :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

amos- i had REALLY bad cramps 6-9 dpo, and i have never had implantation cramps before. i've never had implantation spotting. my temp was higher and i know that progesterone makes it high too, but it was 99 all the way to 99.6 one day and i wasn't sick.


----------



## filipenko32

Babytimeagain said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Baby time have you finished reading yet!!!! :sleep: x x x
> 
> Just about...wow you lot can chat ;)
> I have been through so many emotions whilst reading through here and I must be honest and say Im so glad you found me and invited me in as it is a lovely place to be and I look forwards to getting to know you all if you allow :flower:Click to expand...

Yeah can you imagine if this was a phone bill :telephone:!! We would have no money left for buying preg tests at 10 weeks ( just to check we still are) and for private scans the third one of the week, and for all our random food cravings!! :munch: hallelujah for the Internet. How are you feeling today? I mean emotionally aswell? :hugs::hugs: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

My boobs hurt bad, :holly: i wore a too tight bra today! They really sting tho :wacko:


----------



## petitpas

All my bras are too tight now. I tend to waltz around the house in pajamas all day so I don't have to wear them :haha:

Embo, I'm not sure whether I got round to congratulating you earlier on your good scan and amazing secrecy skills :winkwink:
:yipee::yipee::dance::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Babytimeagain

Fili you are an amazing woman...after reading all that you are going through right now you still take the time out to make me feel welcome and ask how I am... you are going to be one top Mum one of these days for sure!!!
Im feeling good today as I had a little trip out with my parents and bought 3 lovely charms for my Chamilia bangle with left over christmas money and my mum bought me a lovely outfit after telling me that mums need treats to...bless her :) A little shopping works wonders to lift this gal's mood lol!!
Tough cookie seems fine and is making his/her presence felt although usally through the night when I want to sleep...Mmm a sign of things to come?!?!
How are you feeling today (although I have been reading up ) xx


----------



## Babytimeagain

petitpas said:


> All my bras are too tight now. I tend to waltz around the house in pajamas all day so I don't have to wear them :haha:
> 
> Embo, I'm not sure whether I got round to congratulating you earlier on your good scan and amazing secrecy skills :winkwink:
> :yipee::yipee::dance::yipee::yipee:

A girl after my own heart Pj days are the best ;)


----------



## Mrskg

Glad to know I'm not the only one living in pjs bought myself a few pairs of nice warm fleecy ones as you say babytime mums need treats too lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that sounds lovely baby time, shopping definitely lifts the mood! Your charm bracelet sounds lovely, did you get one charm as a symbol for your baby? I was born in the NW, bury lancs in fact. Are you anywhere near there? I love Manchester... My hubby moved here to start his business but I want to move back! I'm a northerner at heart!! My family all live in bury and Cheshire now so i miss them but we regularly visit. It's a great sign that baby is kicking! Yeah you might be up all night with this one! Will be worth it though x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Babytimeagain said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> All my bras are too tight now. I tend to waltz around the house in pajamas all day so I don't have to wear them :haha:
> 
> Embo, I'm not sure whether I got round to congratulating you earlier on your good scan and amazing secrecy skills :winkwink:
> :yipee::yipee::dance::yipee::yipee:
> 
> A girl after my own heart Pj days are the best ;)Click to expand...

Me too!!! :haha: My hubby looked twice a me today and said, you look pretty! In a shocked way! Ha! I did make an effort, I read a post by Davies she posted months ago on this thread about making an effort with house and appearance making you feel better. I always keep our flat perfect, it makes me feel better somehow, afm - Hubby is used to seeing a troll constantly tapping away on the computer! it's a wonder I get him to :sex: at all!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Im in sunny Morecame by the sea...ok its not so sunny but we do have the sea lol!
My daughter is at uni in Manchester and is loving the shopping around there although she is at home till feb which Im loving as yep she's 19 but she's my baby,,,Oh how she hates that line Haha.
I didnt get a charm for baby but I do have a pandora bracelet that I call my memory bracelet at it has a charm on it for each baby Ive lost and as silly as it seems it gives me great comfort as its something I always have with me and never take off....the Chamilia one was a gift from my ex for my Bday that he said would be for the here and now (he was lovely once lol!) it has a mum charm from my children a hug charm from my family and now a few pretty ones that took my eye ;)

Mrskg... fleecy ones are just perfect and so cozy :)


----------



## Mrskg

Baby time my oldest daughter also home from uni she will be 18 on the 15th an has to go back that day think there will be tears lol is so hard watching them fly the nest eh xxx


----------



## daviess3

Omg b and b hasn't been letting me post!! I nearly cried!! 
Fili I'm so sorry my lovely so difficult, what to think I'm still holding a light for ur bubs!! 
I have had I think a mmc my first say hb St 8+4 then 9+4 ish hb stopped!! Had brown spotting then on second scan red blood!! An my 3 mc was blighted ovum I didn't get scanned until 11 weeks an the sac was empty!! All mine were different! Sorry I can't help anymore Hun!! But any other questions fire away!! R u going back to St Marys next week?? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Babytime welcome hun xxx


----------



## puppycat

Oh Fili how bloody confusing for you :( you are coping so well hun :hugs:


----------



## Babytimeagain

Mrskg said:


> Baby time my oldest daughter also home from uni she will be 18 on the 15th an has to go back that day think there will be tears lol is so hard watching them fly the nest eh xxx

Its awful isnt it Im so glad Im not the only one that finds it hard...she is in her 1st year and had to start on her 19th Bday back in sep which was just crap as I helped her pack and go on her Bday, It took me about 30 mins to get in the car and follow her down so we could dump her bags and go for a lovely tea somewhere...thankfully she was pleased I had!

Daviess3 thank you for the welcome and Hello:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, :rofl: about not being able to post!! No :comp: = :cry: 
I'm going to call rosemary first thing on Monday, no way going back to the hospital I went to today!! Ive just been sick too, god knows how high my hormone levels are now... 
Lucozade really makes me feel better! And sucking mints. Dont think your mmc was like mine then as it was never behind LMP date from the beginning... Not sure. X x x


----------



## croydongirl

Fili I just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts today. I am so glad that you have such a supportive hubby to hold your hand through all of this, but I wish you didn't have to go through it. You are an amazing women. Wishing you peace and a forever baby very soon. While none of us are out of the woods just yet, I think our stories go to show that miracle happen and sometimes medical science doesn't offer any real help. Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## filipenko32

Babytimeagain said:


> Im in sunny Morecame by the sea...ok its not so sunny but we do have the sea lol!
> My daughter is at uni in Manchester and is loving the shopping around there although she is at home till feb which Im loving as yep she's 19 but she's my baby,,,Oh how she hates that line Haha.
> I didnt get a charm for baby but I do have a pandora bracelet that I call my memory bracelet at it has a charm on it for each baby Ive lost and as silly as it seems it gives me great comfort as its something I always have with me and never take off....the Chamilia one was a gift from my ex for my Bday that he said would be for the here and now (he was lovely once lol!) it has a mum charm from my children a hug charm from my family and now a few pretty ones that took my eye ;)
> 
> Mrskg... fleecy ones are just perfect and so cozy :)

That's so lovely about the charm bracelet :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks croy :hugs: x x x you're right x x x


----------



## filipenko32

We CAN talk can't we?!? There's sparks coming off our computers, Davies your computer was saying no!...no more baby talk lol!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Right ladies as much as I hate doing as Ive only just caught up and I know that I'll have so much to read when I return my kids are thinking they are being negleted and have rumberling tummies so I better serve up.....no one warned me this site could be so addictive!!! xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys :) Pip I actually got the idea from you about 20 pages back!! I was talking about the pressure (I think) and you said, that's why I don't tell people :)

Fili. Sorry for your sickness. My ms miracle cure is sparkling water with a slice of lemon x


----------



## heart tree

Just caught up! I'm in the waiting room for my prenatal appointment. They must carve out Friday mornings for these appointments because all the other women are filling out the same paperwork. The only difference is that I'm the only one here without a husband! This must be their first scans and they want their husbands there. I've already had 9! Since I just had one on Tuesday I felt pretty secure not bringing him this time. It must be nice to be so innocent in a pregnancy like these other women!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...huge :hugs: I seriously don't know what to say apart :shrug: you are in my thoughts hun 

Em...super secret scan all good too :thumbup: what have you done differently this time?

Amanda...the innocence of blip free pregnancies...something we will never experience again :dohh:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

I know what you mean, Heart. People have asked me what it was like having my nt scan - it must have been exciting seeing the baby...
Erm, yeah... I actually had another scan the next day! :rofl:

Still, I hope everything goes well! What a milestone having a routine scan :yipee:

Oh, and happy ten weeks!!! :kiss:

PS: I am wearing proper maternity trousers and feel properly dressed for the first time in months!


----------



## daviess3

Yay 18 weeks petit how exciting!! Xx 
Amanda did u get pic?? Xx


----------



## Embo78

Wow 18 weeks pip! That is totally excellent dude!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, Congrats on 18 weeks Pip! That's amazing!

No pic this time. This was just a regular OB appointment, probably like your first midwife appointment. I told her I had a scan on Tuesday and she said we didn't have to do one today. I told her I wanted one anyway. Baby looked perfect but she didn't do any measurements. The machine was old and crappy so no pics. That's ok I saw the heartbeat and movement. That's what I wanted to see. The doc is scheduling my NT scan now. I'll probably be doing it in a week and a half.


----------



## daviess3

Mine is under 2 weeks away! I do feel scared bout it! If we had karyotyping would that b a good sign of not having problems? X


----------



## Round2

Wow, 10 weeks with HB....fab news Hearty!

So all you girls at 10 weeks, are you starting feel more confident yet? I hope so. That was around the time I really started to 'believe'. 

Ughh...my MS has reared it's ugly head again today! Thought I was done with all this crap.


----------



## Embo78

Fili no way are you from Bury! Me and my grandma have spent many a happy afternoon on bury market!
I was born in Oldham but lived in Rochdale most of my life. Small world!


----------



## daviess3

I am def getting there!! If my scan is all ok on wed I will def start to relax!! I also will b alot better when nt scan is done as ling as we havd a good result!! My nausea is back today to!! Can't eat a lot today!! An all my lovely shopping got delivered!! Have to try Tom! X


----------



## heart tree

Wow, Congrats on 18 weeks Pip! That's amazing!

No pic this time. This was just a regular OB appointment, probably like your first midwife appointment. I told her I had a scan on Tuesday and she said we didn't have to do one today. I told her I wanted one anyway. Baby looked perfect but she didn't do any measurements. The machine was old and crappy so no pics. That's ok I saw the heartbeat and movement. That's what I wanted to see. The doc is scheduling my NT scan now. I'll probably be doing it in a week and a half.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - glad you at least got to see the bean! 

I keep telling myself if we can just get to 13 weeks I will let myself get excited about this actually happening. I think once we get there are start telling people it will feel more real but at the moment even when I am having scans its very surreal and hard to believe it is in my body. I feel a bit disconnected but i am hoping at the second trimester, I cn start to believe more and then feel a bit more connected to the baby. I am attached to this pregnancy, and would be devastated if something went wrong, but I don't feel particularly connected to a baby at this moment. I know it will come, its just me self protecting at the moment.

I didn't make it to my class this morning, I was feeling crappy. Not the best sign only 4 days into the quarter but hoping sickness goes and energy returns soon plus I got some much needed reading done. And as a reward I am now going to watch Grey's from last night on the DVR!


----------



## croydongirl

daviess3 said:


> I am def getting there!! If my scan is all ok on wed I will def start to relax!! I also will b alot better when nt scan is done as ling as we havd a good result!! My nausea is back today to!! Can't eat a lot today!! An all my lovely shopping got delivered!! Have to try Tom! X

Is the NT scan the one they do around 12 weeks to measure the nose and neck as markers for some problems?

I think I am going to get one of those. I don't think we would do much more invasive testing, but the scan and blood work could at lest give us a heads up if they thought there could be an issue in the future. Scary, but I believe we will all be ok. And honestly, this is my bean, if he is not "perfect" he is still mine and I want him.


----------



## ttclou25

yay to the scans & Pics - very happy to hear this :happydance:

Fili - hunni :hug: so so sorry sweetie sending you a fat cyber hug too.

its amazing how 1st and 3rd trimester are simular, so tired, feel sick again, heartburn, weird cravings all over again. 2nd Trimester is definately the best. Also baby has the hiccups so often and now likes to have a party in my tummy at 4am :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Not sure why I had the double post. Sorry about that! 

Davies, I actually asked that karyotyping question today. Great minds think alike! The answer is no, it doesn't hold much weight during pregnancy. That test is a good thing to do before pregnancy after multiple losses to rule out things like translocation. But it doesn't make your pregnancy that much safer from genetic disorders just because you and your husband had normal karyotypes. 

I'm really annoyed with my clinic. The only day they could get me in for an NT scan was Jan. 30. I'll be 13+3 by then! That would mean if I wanted to do CVS, I couldn't. I'd have to wait to do amnio. I want to know earlier in this pregnancy if we have a high risk. My husband and I aren't willing to bring a child into this world with severe birth defects. So if I have to terminate, I don't want to wait until I'm well into my second trimester. Ugh, I hate even thinking about this, but I have to, especially given my age.

So I'm going to try and switch clinics since I now have insurance at the other one. My RE there gave me a referral to a good high risk doctor. I'm hoping I can get an appointment with her and get an NT scan more quickly. I'm going to call after the lunch hour and see if I can get in with her. 

Round I don't think I'll be able to relax until after all this is sorted out and I feel more confident that I have a healthy baby in there.


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - hope you manage to sort that out and moves clinics, seems a bit late, is it because they are busy?


----------



## heart tree

Yes I think it's because they're busy. They also made me wait an hour today for my appointment. They've disappointed me in the past. I'm definitely switching!


----------



## Round2

Ya, that's an awfully long wait. I think 13w3d is the very latest they let you do a NT scan here. I hope they can squeeze you in earlier.


----------



## Amos2009

Happy Prune week Hearty and all you lovely 10 weekers!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Yes rounds right that is the latest! I have mine on exactly 12 weeks!! That's annoying I liked to think karyotyping gave me a lil bit of comfort! Now back to the panic!! I can't believe I had nausea today heart!! Yippee!! A symptom!! But loving my hb!! Listened everyday!! 
Xx


----------



## Embo78

Happy 10 weeks heart! Double digits now :) :)


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I have nausea today too! My doppler shipped yesterday so I'm hoping to get it on Monday. If I'm really lucky, it will come tomorrow. I can't wait.

My wonderful RE just offered me one more scan!! I'm going in next Wednesday. I'm such a sucker for scans now! And I'll definitely get pictures on Wednesday as they have the really nice machines there.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> Tracie have u healed well?? I watched one born every min an it scared life out of me!!
> I heard hb today felt so rough this morn went back to sleep!! Xx

it scared life outta me and iv given birth haha! yh im healed now. just lol


----------



## puppycat

Come on then girls, get ya bumps out...

Here's me 8+3
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1209.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Puppy!!! Bump love!


----------



## heart tree

Puppy mine's bloat, not bump and I don't want to photograph it! My stomach used to be so flat. I don't mind a baby bump, but I hate the flab/bloat that has creeped in.


----------



## Embo78

Not a chance!! Not until it's proper baby! Yours is fab tho pups :)


----------



## puppycat

Ahhhh come on, mine's mostly left over stretch from Laura but if I think it's bump it makes things seem just a little more real and the MS seem worth it!


----------



## heart tree

I agree Pups, yours is adorable! I promise, promise, promise to photograph when there is a bigger baby. I look forward to the day in fact!


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - i keep forgetting you are in school, that would be so hard. how old are you? many people that I've seen on other forums under 35 don't get an NT scan, it's more for us oldies that i've heard.
i would much rather be young and not feel any need to have one!

heart - awesome to hear about another good scan! yes, get to another place and get that NT scan earlier. Mine is at 11+6
my husband has only been to 1 of my follie scans as he had his blood drawn at it months ago now...never been to any others. hopefully he will go to at least one! he just can't take off work. 

pip - congrats on 18 weeks!

cute bump puppy! i will try and do one later, then you can see even more of my bruises.
mine is more bloat too, my Dr showed me where the babies were - they are lower and my bump is right under my belly button so they are well below the bump. but i'm 5'8" so it's longer there too :) lots of room


----------



## puppycat

Awwww hopes :( I'm so glad I don't have to inject my tummy anymore. My bruises are still there and are quite colourful now, all yellow and red and green. lol


----------



## croydongirl

Pup - cute bump!! I have a lot of bloat by the end of the day but first thing in the morning I am still pretty much flat. My belly, below the belly button feels different but it doesn't look different really. I hope that things start to plump out soon! I ordered a belly band yesterday after my scan because my pants feel too tight to do up when i am sitting and now even standing up they can feel tight.

Hopeful - I'm a returning student, I am 33, no spring chicken! I think because of all my losses (5 before this) I want to know all that I can about this little one. 

I am still feeling rough, hard to concentrate on my homework - harder when the telly is on, but still!!! ha ha!! I don't have any energy or desire to make lunch but I was feeling icky because I needed to eat so baby and me had a plate of left over mashed potatoes from the other day and some carrots dipped in Ranch, a cup of tea and some chocolate covered almonds. Not exactly covering all my nutritional requirements for the day but it was all that was easy to access in the fridge! Hope the hubs is up for making something good for dinner or getting take out from somewhere that has a good option for me!

I guess these bad days are just in the mix. I'll take it. But I am sure looking forward to that second tri I have heard about - isn't that when we start to glow?!

Right now, my hair is so greasy, my skin is awful, I am having hairs appear on my face and chin (where is that in the pregnancy books?) I look terrible. Bring on the glowing!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, 33 is such a spring chicken! I wish I were 33 right now! I turned 37 in October. If I have this baby, at least I can say I had a baby before I was 38. They might not offer you the NT scan, but worth asking for. I don't blame you after so many losses. Almonds, carrots and potatoes all have nutritional value! Even if they are covered in Ranch and chocolate. 

I can't find anything that settles my stomach today. Everything I eat makes me feel gross. We have a lemon tree in our back yard that is bearing fruit right now so I just poured some sparkling water and squeezed some fresh lemon into it. That's the only thing helping me right now. I have no idea how I'm going to manage eating dinner.

I don't think I could manage doing homework right now. I'm working from home and one of the projects I'm working on is to produce a relaxation CD. Pretty funny since I haven't been relaxed since 2007 when I started TTC! Anyway, I'm cruising the internet looking for some good relaxation exercises to include on the CD. I already have a bunch, but need one or two more. I can't even focus on that! I have the TV on and I just started doing laundry. I'd much rather just focus on my pregnancy and nesting. 

Looking forward to the glow. I don't feel glowy. I don't even feel partially lit right now.


----------



## petitpas

My spots have almost disappeared - is that the glow? :haha:
I took a new bump pic today and added it to my bump progression in the first post of my journal. I took it in the morning and it is tiny! Smaller than my evening bump last week!


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - what kind of ranch do you eat? I never find ranch I like but in the restaurants, I Love it and they always tell me they make it themselves. i wish i was 33 again too ;) and when I was 33, i thought it was sooo old. i guess we aren't too far from there though? except in fertility calculations...
I never want to do school homework again - got to say good job for being in school!
i have horrible skin, kinda feels like scales and it's redder as there are so many tiny zits on it that are just raised red bumps. i don't care though, for a good pregnancy, bring it all on! i posted on another forum that I don't care if i turn green, get horns and scales, I just want a healthy pregnancy!

heart - i would love a lemon tree, how cool! that's funny you need to create a relaxation CD - that is the universe talking to you. how about toast and triscuits to settle your stomach?


----------



## croydongirl

The spots going away is a part of the glow I want!

I think bumps are always smallest in the morning.


----------



## Embo78

Oh pip you have the cutest bump ever!! I love the close up one :)


----------



## croydongirl

hopeful23456 said:


> croy - what kind of ranch do you eat? I never find ranch I like but in the restaurants, I Love it and they always tell me they make it themselves. i wish i was 33 again too ;) and when I was 33, i thought it was sooo old. i guess we aren't too far from there though? except in fertility calculations...
> I never want to do school homework again - got to say good job for being in school!
> 
> heart - i would love a lemon tree, how cool! that's funny you need to create a relaxation CD - that is the universe talking to you

Normally Ranch dressing is something I won't buy in generic. I used to only buy Hidden valley light (I can't eat pizza without Ranch to dip it in! So it is very necessary in my house!) But since being pregnant and gluten free I had to give up the hidden valley. At first I didn't like any of the ones I tried, except the dip sauce from Burger King which is GF and so yummy. I never eat fast food but sometimes we would go by for fires and stock up on the ranch!! The other day I found an Annie's Organic brand ranch called 'Cowgirl Ranch' and thought I would try. It is less creamy and think and more vinaigrette-tasting, but its ok. I will go right back to Hidden Valley when the baby gets here and I am not eating GF, but this will do for now!


----------



## heart tree

Pip, that is one super cute bump! Bumptastic.

Hopeful, I've never liked Triscuts very much. I have some crackers I'm nibbling on right now. 

I agree, I'll be green skin, horned, whatever! As long as this baby is healthy! That doesn't bode well for making another baby though. Not sure my husband would touch me!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I've just been on the phone forever! I just got an appointment with the new doctor, but she's so booked, I couldn't get in with her until Feb. 23! So, I'll have to see my current doctor until then.

But I did manage to get an NT scan scheduled a week earlier. I'll be 12+3, so not nearly as bad. They told me that since I'll get my bloods done a week before the scan, they will be able to give me all of the results that day! That makes me happy because I can make a decision about what I want to do at 12+3. Hopefully everything will be great and I'll opt out of CVS or amnio. Feeling a bit more relieved now.


----------



## croydongirl

So glad they can see you sooner, I feel as though we just have so many hurdles to get over. I am sure we will all get over them with flying colours!

Not long until second tri now, just 20 days to go. I think I am more excited to count down to that than I was to countdown to Christmas - and there was a chocolate for everyday I was counting for that! Chocolate is not so appealing in this countdown but there is a much better present at the end.


----------



## heart tree

So true Croy, so true! I'll join you in the countdown! Strange, chocolate hasn't appealed to me either and normally I eat a little every day! Dark chocolate is my favorite. But that present will be much better than the biggest dark chocolate bar on the planet.

Second tri is starting to feel a little more real. Can't wait!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, I have posted some pics of me on this thread if anyone is interested! Can't be bothered to upload to every thread I post on so here they are https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/786513-1-day-dpo-need-buddies-69.html
I am going to remove them this evening... How is everyone today? x x x


----------



## petitpas

Aw fili, you're so pretty! Love love love the hair! I bet your students think you are a princess and follow your classes in awe. Have you received many love letters from the little boys? :cloud9:

Now I can't wait to see you with a proper bump. I'm sure it is going to happen!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks pip! :hugs: I got lots of crayon pictures I used to put on my fridge!! X x x


----------



## daviess3

Wow fili u look soooo young like early 20's! How old r u? I'm the blond one in my pic lol!! My hubby is the one with shaved hair!! I was 30 in September an I so wanted a baby in my twenties but it wasn't meant to b!!! 
I love chocolate ladies!! Haven't been excessive but defo had either a twix or yesterday cadburys creme egg!!! Yum yum!! Lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

People say I look young :blush: but I'm 32 now, we started trying just after the st Ljcia pic was taken I was 31 then, I bet I look much older now after all these miscarriages, wrinkles galore lol! X x I keep wanting to eat Nutella really badly and then I eat it on toast and feel sick afterwards... Can't win! X x


----------



## petitpas

Chocolate :sick:
It's probably better this way. If I still liked snickers and such I'd be huuuuuge already :rofl:


----------



## LeeC

Fili, you do look so young, can't believe you are 32. I am an old hag @ 39 this year lol...
Davies I'm glad you cleared that up lol
Pip, I wish I could get an aversion to chocolate right now, I def need to lose a few llbs.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## LeeC

Pip, just noticed one of your posts. Going to look at your bump now :)

Wow, what lovely pics, your bump is too cute and love the scan pic of lil Ducky waving at you. xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee is that you in your pic? You are gorgeous (as is Fil who I thinks looks like Liv Tyler with a bit of Alanis Morisette thrown in)
I am 39 this year too, we are not old hags, 1973 was a great vintage!


----------



## sunny74

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all coping ok

My boyfriend had a few tears last night dear of him, he said he doesnt want to lose another one, doesnt know how he will cope if we do, and the thought of being in that scan room again (for the 4th time) scares him to death. (its scaring me too, thats why i'm leaving it as long as i can..i want to come back to the uk for it anyway, just in case its worst case scenario)

To see him upset and so scared was heartbreaking, of course i cant promise we wont lose this one. I guess sometimes we forget how much they are going through it too. All i could promise is that whatever happens we will face it together. We have been having a hard time relationship wise recently but hopefully now he has told me his fears we can get through this together whatever happens. 

:hugs: 's and love to all you pal ladies, you have helped me more than you will ever know, when i first found out i was pregnant again, i came on here before i even told my other half, you are all a great source of support and inspiration, thankyou ladies
:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sunny, that must be heartbreaking, I'm sorry :hugs: :hugs: we forget just how much it must affect them too. :hugs:. Do you get pregnant fairly quickly if you don't mind me asking? One thing that I think rescues us a bit is that each pregnancy seems throw away to my hubby when it can happen again in a flash. It used to upset me but he doesn't see them as babies at all, whereas I of course do. He says they never had 'potential' because they were doomed to fail so would never have been children. I let him think that as I think that's his way of coping even though I don't feel that way at all :cry: We're all here for you x x x x


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> Aww sunny, that must be heartbreaking, I'm sorry :hugs: :hugs: we forget just how much it must affect them too. :hugs:. Do you get pregnant fairly quickly if you don't mind me asking? One thing that I think rescues us a bit is that each pregnancy seems throw away to my hubby when it can happen again in a flash. It used to upset me but he doesn't see them as babies at all, whereas I of course do. He says they never had 'potential' because they were doomed to fail so would never have been children. I let him think that as I think that's his way of coping even though I don't feel that way at all :cry: We're all here for you x x x x

You are a special lady with all that you are going though at the moment, i would be a right old teary, moody mess, your strength is inspriational :hugs:

I dont seem to have a problem getting pregnant 4 times in the last 3 years and we only really 'timed' it roughly once. I think i am more like your hubbys way of thinking, or maybe i have distanced myself from it as a way of coping, i think my boyfriend saw them more as actual babies, he wants kids so bad, i think i try to look from a more scientific view again probably to distance from the emotional side so i dont have to face it. 

TBH i dont want to 'want' a baby, if that makes sense?? because it might not happen for me, so i just try and live for today and appreciate what i have right now, guess i'm still coming to terms with the pregnancy, until the first scan its not real to me...hmmm think they call that denial :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

I think that's a good self protection mechanism, I really hope this is your forever baby. We just have to keep remembering that we have more chance of being successful than not! X x x


----------



## petitpas

It upsets me a lot when people suggest our babies weren't meant to be. I know that not to be the case with rpl. In my particular situation I proven it with the genetic testing. If I listened to all the 'meant to be, baby was unviable' people I would not have saught further treatment and either have given up or ducky would have been loss number six. 

Fili, don't ever give up looking for answers and trying to see whether you are on the right path! The more evidence you have, the more doctors will listen.
After my fifth loss I went to St Mary's (I had already been seeing them before) and their advice was initially to just try again on the same treatment. Then I showed them the test results. After a bit of silence they decided that yes, maybe the treatment wasn't enough, something else must be wrong.
So, keep on gathering as much evidence as you can, honey! And don't let your partner change what you are doing!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> I think that's a good self protection mechanism, I really hope this is your forever baby. We just have to keep remembering that we have more chance of being successful than not! X x x

thanks fili, i hope so too, you never know.
we have 'wanted' all the previous one so bad, this one we were'nt ready for so maybe its the one that will stick around :winkwink:

i hope you feel ok, have you given up hope or are you hanging on to it a lil bit? must be awful to be in limbo like you are, when is your next scan?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know it's a different thing, but my most hated platitude is "everything happens for a reason". It is usually meant with kindness but it makes me so cross. Because I know it has happened for "a reason" but my problem is I want to know what fecking reason! Something hasn't worked and I want to put it right! They wouldn't dream of saying that to someone who had just been bereaved would they? I am actually thinking of writing a book about miscarriage. Not about the medical aspect, but the emotional.


----------



## daviess3

Can't find hb this morn! Scared I tried twice!!I no it's prob just moved I hope!! So I come out an gonna try when I get home?!! Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny I've got no hope for this one but lots for the next! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

You should mrs migg, I'd buy it! But I'd expect you to post me a free copy on mates rates! X x x


----------



## puppycat

Wss ^ lol


----------



## sunny74

Mrs Miggins said:


> I know it's a different thing, but my most hated platitude is "everything happens for a reason". It is usually meant with kindness but it makes me so cross. Because I know it has happened for "a reason" but my problem is I want to know what fecking reason! Something hasn't worked and I want to put it right! They wouldn't dream of saying that to someone who had just been bereaved would they? I am actually thinking of writing a book about miscarriage. Not about the medical aspect, but the emotional.

Great idea, Can we all be in it? :happydance: fame at last :happydance:



filipenko32 said:


> Sunny I've got no hope for this one but lots for the next! X x x

You are amazing!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies try not to panic! The little monkey must have just wriggled somewhere out of reach. I remember the midwife struggling to hear my baby's heartbeat on one occasion but it was there alright.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks mrs.m I had a can of coke tried again an found my monkey!! Yippee!! Was very hard to find today though! Must rem to chill out next time coz today baby was quite near left side surprised me how far over!! 

X


----------



## LeeC

Yippey Davies xxx

"Everything happens for a reason"

I hate when people say that, why did I miscarry 9 babies and lose another to an ectopic along with my tube. No reason I can ever find and still on this miserable journey trying to find something that will eventually work for me despite being completely healthy and all tests clear.

Infact, why do any of us have to go through this time and time again.

The only thing I know is that these babies are going to be loved so so much once they arrive.

Sorry for the rant xxx.


----------



## daviess3

Oh Lee I completely agree hun, I hate it when after my mc people would say ah at least u can get pg!! Yh great!! Love it!! Not!!!!! 
Everything happens gir a reason it makes u stronger!! Whatever it made me twisted an hate every pg lady sorry enough to b in my company lol!!! Leec my results have all been normal they got no reasons or answers for me either! I just hope this is my bubs!
You will get ur baby leec someone's just waiting to send u a really amazing special baby!! Chin up chicken xx


----------



## filipenko32

daviess3 said:


> Oh Lee I completely agree hun, I hate it when after my mc people would say ah at least u can get pg!! Yh great!! Love it!! Not!!!!!
> Everything happens gir a reason it makes u stronger!! Whatever it made me twisted an hate every pg lady sorry enough to b in my company lol!!! Leec my results have all been normal they got no reasons or answers for me either! I just hope this is my bubs!
> You will get ur baby leec someone's just waiting to send u a really amazing special baby!! Chin up chicken xx

:rofl: at the way you put this but I couldn't agree more!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lee I can't remember if I've asked you this but did you ever have one of those womb scans that check for endo and the like? Not sure whether I should get this done? St marys said no but....


----------



## daviess3

Thanks fili how u?? I had a scan at St Marys an the told me I had a slightly heart shape uterus but they weren't sure how bad so I was booked in for a hysterocopy but got fed up waiting for apppountmebt! So ttc got pg 2nd month!! They told me when you have 5 mc they automatically give u a hystrocopy but you can request one! X


----------



## filipenko32

Well one more then for a freebie lol! All my regular scans haven't showed up anything, in fact the scanner at st marys actually said the word perfect when she was taking about my results of the initial scan so they said I would only need one if I went for another d and c :shrug: just to check all is ok but I'm not going to have a d and c. So... Did you have a Twix today? I had a cream egg, well I shared it with hubby but it wasn't a fair share as I had the small end :growlmad: they're soo good!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I definitely think you deserved the bigger end :grr:


----------



## daviess3

Fili u deserve the 6 pack in my fridge hun!! Well I suppose that's one thing u have at least ruled out Hun! R u going back to St Marys? X


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- you are so beautiful! No wonder your hubby keeps telling you that, hes not just being nice, it's so true! 

Sunny- this is my first place to turn to too, I love all you girls. My dh was the same way, doesn't want to deal with any more heartache. I debated even telling I was preg this time for awhile but he was really thinking I wasn't so I had to tell him. 

Davies- I think my hubby ate my second twix I was saving , grrrr ;)

Lee- really praying for 2 lines for you this month! My re had said to me too, at least you can get preg. Which I guess is true? I did get sick of hearing it though. 

Hi pip! I feel like I'm finding less and less good spots for my shot as I have to do a lot of light test pokes that bleed a tiny bit and hurt, does that happen to you? You've done so many more shots than I have, I'm only up to my 50th shot tonight. Will have to celebrate with some skittles or something.


----------



## heart tree

Fili you are so gorgeous! And young looking, my word! Princess Fili has a lovely ring to it. I just want to say that you might want to think about the "womb" test. You may remember that I have adenomyosis which is like endo but the tissue becomes trapped in the uterine wall. In my case it is causing a dip at the top of my uterus. It was never picked up by ultrasound. I had 3 d&c's and they never saw it. I had a hysteroscopy and they didn't see it. Finally I had an HSG to check my tubes and the shape of my uterus and they saw that the shape wasn't right, but still couldn't tell what it was. Finally an MRI diagnosed it. When I had the lap surgery to remove my ectopic and tube I asked them to look for endo. Might as well kill two birds with one stone they couldn't find any endo but did see the adenomyosis. 

That adeno is probably my "reason" for my losses but there isn't any fix for it and that reason sure doesn't make me feel better. If anyone ever told me there was a reason I would have punched them in the face! Davies it has twisted me too. I have the horrible urge to trip pregnant women I see on the street! I'll never do it but it's kind of like that feeling you get when standing somewhere high. You have this strange sensation that you might throw yourself off the cliff. It's an unrational automatic feeling. 

Davies I knew you'd find bubs! I'll have to remember the Coke trick!

Sunny it's so hard isn't it? Do you have a sense of when you'll head back to the UK for your scan? How have you been feeling? 

On my phone. Now can't remember all that I read. Today is 10+1 for me. I'm now in unchartered territotory. The furthest I got previously was 10+1, but the baby had already died. At 10 weeks I started bleeding and cramping. I couldn't sleep and called the nurse. She had me come to the hospital the next morning where they confirmed no hb. I passed my critical point today.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, my RE said the same thing, at least you can get pregnant. The people she worries about more are the ones who have never been pregnant. I agree Hopeful, it does get tiring to hear.


----------



## sunny74

hopeful23456 said:


> Sunny- this is my first place to turn to too, I love all you girls. My dh was the same way, doesn't want to deal with any more heartache. I debated even telling I was preg this time for awhile but he was really thinking I wasn't so I had to tell him.

You sure are a lovely bunch of ladies, i really dont know what i would do without you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I didnt want to tell mine either, but i just couldnt keep it to myself, i'm no good at keeping secrets :haha:



heart tree said:


> Sunny it's so hard isn't it? Do you have a sense of when you'll head back to the UK for your scan? How have you been feeling?
> 
> On my phone. Now can't remember all that I read. Today is 10+1 for me. I'm now in unchartered territotory. The furthest I got previously was 10+1, but the baby had already died. At 10 weeks I started bleeding and cramping. I couldn't sleep and called the nurse. She had me come to the hospital the next morning where they confirmed no hb. I passed my critical point today.


BIG CONGRATS on passing your critical point, woohoo, that must feel amazing, you give me hope :hugs:

Just been looking at flights, jan 14th is cheap and i should be coming up for 7 weeks, although i did OV late but i guess it should be far enough along to know one way or the other, i'm not feeling too bad thanks, not many symptoms, sore bbs, i have been getting sensations in what feels like the left of my uterus, but i'm trying not to read anything into it


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks hopeful and heart :blush: my hubby regularly sees me with my hair scraped back, hormone spots and pjs - tramp fili more like!! So even when I get dressed he thinks oh I have a human looking wife lol! 
Hope you have a blissful, happy 10 weeks heart and enjoy every minute with more baby shopping or browsing :cloud9: 
Yeah pip I'll bop him over the head with the big end next time!


----------



## heart tree

How much later do you think you might have ov'd Sunny? 7 weeks should show something but any earlier and you might still have a few question marks ni don't want you to be stressed more than you have to be. I had left side niggling around 5 weeks and found out it was my corpus Luteum. I hope that's what you are feeling too. It provides good nutrients to the babe.


----------



## sunny74

oopps, just looked and its the 18th jan that is the cheap flight not the 14th, doh!
i was ov testing up until the 18th day and nothing so i stopped testing, assumed i wasnt going to ov in dec. so I may be a week earlier than i think i am but the 18th jan flight is really cheap :winkwink:
so maybe looking at 20th for a scan if they can fit me in, i should be either 6+4 or 7+4 ish...do you reckon that is ok? 

Fingers crossed its my corpus luteum too, its not a symptom of ectopic is it?
you didnt have any symptoms with your ectopic did you?


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny it is really normal to have cl cramps I've read it so much on here. Have you ever had an ectopic?


----------



## heart tree

No I had absolutely no symptoms with my ectopic. I was exercising a lot and was in the best shape of my life. Had I known I had an ectopic I would have stopped. I can't believe mine never ruptured. 

At 6+4 you should see at least a gestational sac and yolk sac and probably a fetal pole. But you might not see a hb. At 7+4 you should see all those things but there are some women who don't. I think that's a bit more rare though.


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> Sunny it is really normal to have cl cramps I've read it so much on here. Have you ever had an ectopic?

Its not so much cramping just a sensation, i'm just aware of it, i havent had an ectopic thankgod no, sorry i'll try to stop obessessing now :dohh:



heart tree said:


> No I had absolutely no symptoms with my ectopic. I was exercising a lot and was in the best shape of my life. Had I known I had an ectopic I would have stopped. I can't believe mine never ruptured.
> 
> At 6+4 you should see at least a gestational sac and yolk sac and probably a fetal pole. But you might not see a hb. At 7+4 you should see all those things but there are some women who don't. I think that's a bit more rare though.

i think i'll go with it, i dont think i will be able to hold out any longer, now i'm worried about jinxing it by booking the damn flight, arrgghhhh :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Fili. I had my womb and remaining tube checked via laparoscopy during my op for ectopic pg and given the all clear. Arrgghhhh!!!
May be worthwhile investigating for you though or did you say you had this done also.
I must list my tests up when I get time.

I don't want to get pregnant. I want to stay pregnant. I can't believe some of the medical professionals. One gp told me it was a waste of time and I should give up and look at adoption. WTF!!! It's fair to say I don't think I am welcome back in his surgery!!!

And yeah Davies, I know exactly what you mean. I feel like that too when it comes so easily to some people. 

Hi Hopeful. Hope you are well my dear x


----------



## LeeC

Hi Sunny.

Sorry to intrude. When I had my ectopic I had dark spotting, it was different to my other mc's, it looked more like prune juice (sorry tmi). It started for a couple of days would stop for a few then start again.
Everything else was the same, no excruciating pain even though my tube was slightly ruptured when they took me down.
If your hcg is rising as it should be you can rule out ectopic. Have you had a scan, it could be possible to detect a tubal pg at 7 weeks, mine was suspicious at 6 weeks, confirmed at 8 weeks.
Hope this puts your mind at rest. I know what a worry early pregnancy x.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Lee that's an awful thing to say, he sounds like a very bad doctor and youre obviously well shut of him!! 
Thanks for the scan info girls I'll see what st marys say next week x x


----------



## heart tree

Lee thanks for reminding me. I also had bleeding with my ectopic. But it looked like AF and came at the time she was due. It was a little lighter than normal. 4 days later I was bleeding again which made me get a blood pregnancy test. All of my home tests had been negative. The blood test was positive but only 32 at 5.5 weeks. 

Lee I was told that the only way I would have my own child was via surrogate. I fired that doctor! If I have this baby I plan to write to him and tell him I was successful and I hope he doesn't keep telling women what he told me.


----------



## filipenko32

I'd love to go with you heart and Lee when you go back to these horrible doctors with your babies!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely pics fili xxxx

Heart congrats on passing your very long awaited milestone xxx

Sunny i have funny pains sensations too mostly lower left but from what I've seen on here i think they are normal x

Omg I can't believe how many have had the same thing said to them x i didn't think there could be so many insensitive people working in the health profession x the nurse at the epu on my 3rd loss said well at least you can get pregnant there's plenty women who can't an would love to be in your position x maybe it's just me but I rather not fall pregnant than suffer another loss?? x when I said yeah but I just need them to stick she said ah well we can't do that! Thanks!


----------



## LeeC

You girls are living proof that miracles do happen.


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG. I would have KO'd that bitch!!!


----------



## LeeC

Meant to ask. Where are you in Scotland. This weather has been great eh!!! Must dig out my bikini this weekend :/


----------



## sunny74

LeeC said:


> Hi Sunny.
> 
> Sorry to intrude. When I had my ectopic I had dark spotting, it was different to my other mc's, it looked more like prune juice (sorry tmi). It started for a couple of days would stop for a few then start again.
> Everything else was the same, no excruciating pain even though my tube was slightly ruptured when they took me down.
> If your hcg is rising as it should be you can rule out ectopic. Have you had a scan, it could be possible to detect a tubal pg at 7 weeks, mine was suspicious at 6 weeks, confirmed at 8 weeks.
> Hope this puts your mind at rest. I know what a worry early pregnancy x.

Ah ok, it seems bleeding is a sign of an ectopic, i'll stop me worrying then, no scan yet LeeC, aiming at possibly the 20th jan, thanks :hugs:



Mrskg said:


> Sunny i have funny pains sensations too mostly lower left but from what I've seen on here i think they are normal x
> 
> Omg I can't believe how many have had the same thing said to them x i didn't think there could be so many insensitive people working in the health profession x the nurse at the epu on my 3rd loss said well at least you can get pregnant there's plenty women who can't an would love to be in your position x maybe it's just me but I rather not fall pregnant than suffer another loss?? x when I said yeah but I just need them to stick she said ah well we can't do that! Thanks!

Thanks Mrskg, it really does help hearing otheres having the same symptoms, i dont remember having this the last 3 times so maybe its a good sign :happydance:


I remember when i had my first d&c the nurse lady came round and asked all the usual questions before you go to surgery, name, age, etc..then she asks me if i was pregnant!!! i couldnt beleive it, i just said 'you do know why i am here?' she flicked her notes back a page and then apologised... :dohh:


----------



## daviess3

At my mw appointment she looked at my history sn said ah well at least u can get pg! I rem thinking surely u have come accross rec miscarriers before! Are they seriously not taught customer service an sensitivity in these professions!! I'm cabin crew like I said before an it's like me telling someone who's scared of flying oh it's ok I have only nearly crashed 5 times!! Not that I have! Lol but u just dont do it!! 
I didn't say anything coz I felt to embarrassed! Stupid I no! But I almost feel sorry for them being that naive! Xx


----------



## Babytimeagain

Evening ladies.... I can relate so much to all the unbelivable things that come out of the medical staff and on more than once lost my rag and let rip!!!
Ive not been very well and Ive been having a lot of renal pain again over the last 24h but have managed without pain relief so far as I hate having to use the oralmorph Ive been given (Ive had two operations during the last month) so I have just been reading a little and not posted much... on the bright side I will be exactly 20 weeks tomorrow and cant believe Im half way through this pregnancy, well more than half as I will be C-sectioned at 38 weeks :)
Just crossing off the days till the 10th when I have my abnormality scan... quite excited!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Leec lol at KOing her but I'm with Davies I didn't say anything she said quite a few inappropriate things like well if you hadn't tested you'd never have known! When I told her my oldest was 17 she said omg I couldn't think of anything worse wanting another baby! My concern that digi had went from1-2 to NP don't worry they are always wrong test once then don't test again you are pregnant! When I got home an pointed out all these things se said he stuck up for her an said she was just trying tombe funny mmmm not really an appropriate time to be funny eh!

LeeC I'm on the east coast just outside Edinburgh x yeah get your bikini on an go for a dip lol I saw a group if people run intomthe sea on new yrs day bloody idiots is all I can say x quite thankful i still have power and a roof right now lol xxx

Woohoo baby time more than half way! Are you the furthest on in this thread heart I think you'll be able to answer that xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think that would be Pip at 18 weeks!


----------



## heart tree

Tracie is the furthest because she just had her baby! LOL!

Lou is next in line then Babytime. I think Round might be after her. Then a lot of us are around the 10-11 week mark and below.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh I was wrong!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Am I really the furthest on of the thread... hadnt realised that!!
I am feeling very positive as this little one has hung on through so much its unreal :)


----------



## Babytimeagain

Sorry just read the above comments and a baby born now that is fantastic news :)


----------



## Embo78

No Lou is further along guys


----------



## heart tree

How the hell did I forget Pip???!!!??? Blaming pregnancy brain for that one!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh embo I forgot about Lou so she is x I'm so far behind all you guys but you all give me hope xxx can't wait for double numbers xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies had a lot of stretching tonight so got panicked listened to hb again tonight so feel bit better!! Had big bowl of fruit with ice cream was so good!! My hubby had kebab which I hate anyway!! I stropped like a 5 yr old saying I wanted Chinese!! An when it cane I ate 1 duck pancake that was it!! Bad diet today breakfast at cafe(forgot can't have runny egg!! I only ate the yellow!) banana ice cream fruit x2 bowls!! Cadburys creme egg an apple an duck pancake! An I'm deciding what next?!! Carrots an houmus?? X


----------



## puppycat

Has anybody felt anything yet? Flutters or such? Just curious x


----------



## daviess3

Nothing for me but stretching an trapped wind!! Does that count! Haha
Have u? Xx


----------



## petitpas

Ducky tapped me from the inside again this evening. It's so bizarre but I love it! :cloud9:

Your turn soon, ladies! :yipee:

Hopeful, my tummy has been surprisingly good on the bruising front these past couple of weeks (touch wood). If you run out of space on your tummy you can use your thighs. I had injections in my thighs for over a month after a knee op many years ago. I only prefer the tummy because on the off chance that I want to get into a swimsuit the bruises will be hidden. I'll probably be heading down south again soon as my tummy is getting harder.


----------



## daviess3

Petit when did u first feel ducky??
Fili just realised I did mean u deserve the 6 pack of creme eggs in my fridge not anything else!! That could of seemed like I was talking about beer or something an could of been really inappropiate! Sorry if u thought that buy I really did mean creme eggs that were 6! Now a 2 pack!! 
If ur at St Marys wed we may see each other how funny?? Xx


----------



## puppycat

I don't really know. I always assumed any pops or flutters at this stage was wind but sometimes its reassuring to think otherwise. I was all scrunched up in a comfy chair at my mums and felt a tickle of something really low but told myself baby's so small it can't surely be possible? Who knows.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Pip wait till you get a great big thump in your pubic bone! It brings tears to your eyes! I remember at my 20 week scan we saw Edie fling her arm out on the screen and I felt it whack against me. A truly unforgettable moment. Then she yawned and fell asleep.


----------



## puppycat

When i had my scans with Laura she was so flippin laid back i was in all shapes just so they could see all of her! I'm yet to see a wriggly baby on scan!


----------



## petitpas

I think I first felt ducky about a week ago. My doctor told me it was about time so I went to bed and concentrated. Sure enough, I felt a tap and shortly after another tap. Just where I knew ducky's legs to be.
I had a funny feeling about ten days before that but could not say for sure that it was ducky. At the time I just dismissed it because I thought it was too early to feel anything :dohh:


----------



## croydongirl

I can't wait for them to start selling cadbury's creme eggs here for Easter time, they aren't here year round but they are my favourite and I am totally jealous! I think we all have our bad/ weird diet days. Babies are very resilient. I know they will all turn out fine!


----------



## Mon_n_john

petitpas said:


> I think I first felt ducky about a week ago. My doctor told me it was about time so I went to bed and concentrated. Sure enough, I felt a tap and shortly after another tap. Just where I knew ducky's legs to be.
> I had a funny feeling about ten days before that but could not say for sure that it was ducky. At the time I just dismissed it because I thought it was too early to feel anything :dohh:

It really is an amazing feeling. Alyssa is quite active and she kicks me all day long though she seems to prefer to kick me hardest when my bladder is full lol. She also loves kicking me at bedtime when I am getting ready to sleep. It still shocks me that she can kick this hard at 21 weeks!


----------



## heart tree

I haven't felt a thing. Even when I saw movement on the scan I couldn't feel it. 

What I am feeling is hideous nausea. Yesterday and today all I want to do is puke. But I can't! I'm starving but whenever I eat I feel sick. Had a tiny bit more spotting today. I know I have to expect it but I hate seeing it. 

Ugh, I have to eat something now but I don't want to!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Heart I am sorry that you feel so yucky. Trust me I understand. I went through the whole "I have to eat but I don't want to" phase for quite a while. I found the following to work best for me when I felt like eating nothing at all: mashed potatoes, those little red, wrapped round cheeses, toast, bagels, grapes, apple slices, orange juice, Greek yogurt with fruit, and pineapple slices. I pretty much survived off those things for the 1st trimester.

By the 12th week I started feeling better and by the 14th week I felt completely fine. I've only had a short little bout of nausea every now and then since then. So hang in there, it gets better. = )


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mon. I'm going shopping tomorrow and will buy everything on your list! Just had a corn tortilla with cheese and avocado. It feels so good to eat because I'm hungry but a few minutes later I'm regretting it. Looking forward to gettig past this but I'm trying not to complain too much! I never thought I'd be here.


----------



## Mon_n_john

So glad I could help. I must admit the sickness caught me off guard. With my 2 sons I barely had any MS but with this one I was sick from the get go. I have certainly gained less weight than anticipated so far. I am only up 9-10 pounds. Usually by now I have gained about 20 lol. 

It's probably the reason that my belly was only measuring at 16 weeks this week even though I am 20 weeks. On the plus side the baby measures perfectly at 20 weeks so I am the one measuring small lol. I guess I shouldn't complain, less weight to lose later.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Sorry you are feeling sicky, not fun. I had a week or so of feeling much better but then yesterday and today the nausea/hunger is back. Maybe its a week 10 thing?! ha ha I hope its just a sign of the bubs growing.
I hope your spotting days are over soon, I am sure it is scary, even though its nothing I would still be tough to see.

Hoping you get a good nights sleep and feel better when you wake up. I hope the same for me too. I made it to church last weekend, but before that it had been a while. It seems to be a real mission to get up, showered, hair and makeup on, eat breakfast and get out the door by 9.40am! Hope we can make it though.

Then we have to deliver our final Christmas presents! Still trying to catch up! Then we have to tackle getting the decorations down! Our tree is starting to look a bit sad by now, I just haven't had the energy until now - I guess I will have to wait and see if the energy is actually here tomorrow or if I am just giving hubs direction from the couch!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, how is everyone today?? Heart I had nausea back last 2 days yesterday wasn't as bad but I just didn't fancy anything!! But I tried to eat meat so that didn't help! I think I'm the same as mon eating wise there the sort of things I have eaten just to stop the nausea an heartburn! Mashed potato was good apple also pineapple an kiwi an peach I ate!! 
Afm I had a Terrible nights sleep! Same as the night before I get into a vivid dream an I wake up! I can't get comfy anyway I try an sleep! Has anyone else had this? X


----------



## jenny25

sorry girls its taken me ages too catch up i have a little fatigue at the moment oops so i do apologize i have my booking app on wed with the bereavement midwives and a scan at st marys on the 18th i still feel mega nervous at the moment i get all excited then i get all nervous lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Jenny ur scan at at Marys is a week after mine!! How funny if we was there the same day! X


----------



## jenny25

lol davies where are you in essex? im in dagenham only been here 3 years as im from scotland lol xx


----------



## puppycat

I had to go to the loo this morning for number 2 and it make me throw up with the smell. Lol. Not that i'm overly stinky but any stinky smell makes me vom, i can't change Laura's bum or wash her cloth nappies. I can't wait for this to pass!

Oh and i'm chuffin huge and we have a family party today for my niece. Don't want to tell them but i can't hide my huge belly. Seriously. DH just looked at me and laughed because he knows i just look feckin massive! Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Jenny, congratulations! Are you on any treatment?


----------



## jenny25

yeah im on 20mg clexaine 400mg progesterone 1500mg metformin 5mg folic acid and 75mg asprin im on loads lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I really hope this one works out for you Jenny, it looks like from your signature you've had a lot of losses, I'm sorry :hugs: were you ever diagnosed with anything? X x


----------



## Mrskg

Davies I'm having a terrible time sleeping! I went to bed at 10 last night for work at 7 this morn an still never fell asleep till 3 starting to really get to me now! Not slept before 3am for 3wks now!! I do know early pregnancy insomnia is normal but also read after losses it can also be worse so I guess all is normal but I just want to sleep x feel like going for a lie down now but I know that will just mean I can't sleep tonight again x 

Pip how amazing nothing more reassuring than a kick eh! Xx

Heart big hugs x spotting must be awful glad you know beany is safe xxxx

Puppy I think I will be joining you soon with being huge I know everything relaxes quicker after you've had kids well my belly well an truly relaxed lol not that it's normally flat but I've lost my waist line already I've even been wearing maternity jeans I have a drawer full of mat clothes that I bought when pregnant with my mmc I showed really quick that time too feels really strange seeing them all again xx

Mon alyssa is a lovely name must be great knowing your more than half way xx

Jenny where about in Scotland are you originally from? Xx

Fili how you coping? Xxx


----------



## jenny25

yeah i was diagnosed with antiphospholipid syndrome and found out i had pcos im keeping everything cross this time around i have a feeling that this is our time , im from paisley we were going to move back this summer but with being pregnant we need to make some adjustments so dont know whats happening id rather move too give birth as my hospital that id give birth in has been in the news too many times and it does scare me x


----------



## Embo78

Mrskg I feel your insomnia pain! I was actually crying in frustration last night. My pattern is slightly different tho. I can fall asleep at 9, 10, 11 but I wake up at 1, 2am until 4,5,6am :( last night I slept til 2 and didn't get back to sleep til 7am. I'm actually getting really down about it now. I go back to work Tuesday and I just can't see how I'll manage. My job is quite active and fast paced :(


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk I go to sleep at 12 but awake at 430 off an on until 7!! Does my head in! 
Got heartburn this afternoon an bloated an I keep getting bubbly belly when I eat!! 
Puppy that made me laugh!! Sorry!! 
Pip I can't wait...rephrase I hope I get to the stage where I feel kick it must b amazing!! X
Jenny I like in Hockley near Southend area, I think dagenham is half hour away! Xx
Fili how u today sweetie? Xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: embo x it's driving me crazy!! :wacko: x I'm also dreading school/nursery run next week x but least they are not as early as my Sunday's x I work every Sunday at 7am I'm a community carer really need to be on the ball x right now I feel like it's me that needs the care lol think i will ask for my 1st call to be taken off me so I can start at 8 I think this will help an also for when ms kicks in bad x I've got quite a few hols still to take think I might see how many Sunday's I can book off between now an April lol x what do you work as? xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Oh no Davies please don't tell me I have at least another 3wks of this lol x I was eating remegel at 2 this morn with heartburn I only ever get it when pregnant but don't think I've had it this early xxx


----------



## daviess3

Embo I'm the same as you hun!! I don't wake up fully coz I would read mines broken sleep tossing turning! Nightmare!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

I'm having all of those sleeping patterns. Last night I tossed and turned until 1am and finally fell asleep, but kept waking up to get comfortable. Got up at 7:30. The night before I went to bed at 10:30, but woke up at 4am and couldn't fall back asleep. I'm so tired. I took a nap yesterday and will take one today but during the week that's not an option because of work. Glad I'm not the only one. 

Puppy, do you have any flowey blouses or dresses? Maybe you could try to hide it? Or just blame it on all the good food you ate over the holidays. 

Jenny I understand how nervous you'll be for your scan. You seem very upbeat about this pregnancy. I'm so glad. I hope you finally found the perfect cocktail of meds to make this one stick. When are you planning to tell your son?


----------



## heart tree

Oh and the heartburn has been awful!! Sorry Mrskg, I think you have several more weeks of it!


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk I have had it b4 I'm afraid to say!! It's awful gets on my nerves!! I keep having stomach cramps if u didn't have my Doppler an could hear heartbeat I would think it was over I really would! I have felt sicky but not as bad ! I hope it's a good growing sign!! I keep going to the loo think it's where I eat so much fruit!! Lol is milk good for heartburn I hate them tablets u chew! Yuk! X


----------



## Mrskg

:cry: @ few more weeks xxx

Davies I bad 2 glasses of milk an still didnt work fil gave me remegel so thought was worth a try def not as bad as gaviscon :sick: can't believe I used to drink it out the bottle with my first dd xx glad you Doppler giving you the reassurance you need :thumbup: xxx


----------



## jenny25

mrskg where abouts are you from?

amanda im trying to so much but with our history it always plays in the back of my mind 

mrsdavies have you seen queens hospital recently in the news? i have a couple of friends in southend :D 


im off just now leaving soon too go to the ice hockey wooo hoo xx


----------



## Mrskg

Jenny I'm on the east coast just outside Edinburgh xx going to watch ice hockey I hope an not play lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

No I haven't I dont think why's it in there is it bad? I don't have a lot of faith in most hospitals anyway!! Scares the life out of me!! Southend is ok but I have heard of false scan results!! An giving birth a friend if a friend wasn't monitored an her baby's heart rate wasn't monitored so her baby was born not breathing etc!! Really scares me giving birth naturally the pain an that scares me but more importantly something happening to baby!! I watched my Sis give birth an they had to use fontuse they said they had to coz the babies heartrate was dropping!! I was hysterical!! Obviously not in front of my sister!! But it was scariest time especially after what we have been through I can't imagine hearing that! I feel like I need a c section just to no I'm in control so to speak!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Mrskg I work for the Nhs on the busiest ward in the hospital. Orthopaedics. I look after all the administration, book patients appointments etc. I'm regularly sent from one side of hosp to the other booking patients X-rays and ct scans etc. really fast paced and different every day which I love usually. I'm just spending the lead up to going back absolutely dreading it and worrying about it! What can I do ?!?!


----------



## ttclou25

missed you guys... been so busy this weekend at a 2 day wedding fair :wacko: ive got lots to catch up on and lots new people about :thumbup: Time is going so quick so many people onm 9-10 weeks :kiss:


----------



## ttclou25

Just read a lot of you ladies arent getting any zzzzz's or having interupted sleep and it really doesnt get any better with time ,i would looooove to have a full nights sleep :ignore: But they do say its in preparation for when our babies are here, just wish the men got a bit of practise too :winkwink:

Yay pip for feeling little one!!


----------



## heart tree

Lou, I would love for my husband to get the insomnia practice now LOL!!!

It was Pip that felt her little one, btw.

How's your little guy doing in there?


----------



## puppycat

Haven't had any problems sleeping. I been going up about 8 and sleeping in between loo trips till about 10am? But then i am shattered and these sickness tabs are making me drowsy too. Might be more difficult today because i slept from 3pm til 7pm. Oops!


----------



## ttclou25

OMG i have such a baby brain too i knew it was pip dont know whats wrong with me, im actually scared for my sanity and hope the brain returns before this boy arrives. I made so many mistakes this weekend.


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, I wish I could sleep like you. You should win a medal for sleep.

Lou, I've been making mistakes too. Made a pretty bad one at work last week. Can't wait until I can tell people at work I'm pregnant so I have an excuse!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh embo that does sound hectic x have you told work? Is there anyway they could make it a little slower paced for you xxx

Puppy i am jealous xxxx caved in an fell asleep for a wee while earlier now it's my fault if I can't sleep tonight but really needed it x

Anyone watch dancing on ice? I would love to be able to skate looks amazing an so romantic xxxx


----------



## jenny25

oh no not playing lol i go to watch my local team romford raiders lol 

queens has been in the paper alot due to mothers dying medical negligence and that im trying to look for an alternative to where i am for the birth but i guess it will go on how this pregnancy goes id love to go to a birthing center x


----------



## daviess3

Can't sleep got figits!! Can't get comfy!!!! Ahhh!! Mayb coz I have done nothing all day! But I'm so not tired just keep wiggly my legs x


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Davies! That's how I was last night. So frustrating!


----------



## LunaBean

Just thought Id pop in..Im 36 weeks pregnant after 6 early losses the past 2 years and Im going out of my mind thinking something is gona happen on the home stretch. Ive been having weekly scns since.24 weeks as he has IUGR and I get my induction date on 19th Jan. I just cant relax!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for popping in LunaBean and congrats! It's good to know that the worry never ends, LOL! I hope all goes well with the induction. The final stretch must be very stressful. I'm inspired to hear your story after so many losses.


----------



## daviess3

Hi Luna congrats Hun, fab an very encouraging news, were all worry guts here lol!! But we did think later we may chill out! Ur going to be fine mysoz lovely it's just last minute nerves! soz to sound silly what is iugr? An that's not long till induction! When's ur next scan? Xx
Heart thanks Hun how u doing?? Xx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Luna!!! I remember you from my very early days on BnB. I'm SOOOOOO freakin happy for you hun!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats luna just think not long now n you'll have baby Noah in your arms x lovely name x

Anyone else going to find out gender?? Xx


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg, I'm definitely finding out gender. I've never known the gender of any of my other pregnancies. I really want to know what this one is regardless of whether this is my earth baby or not. I want to give this little one more of an identity than my other ones.


----------



## croydongirl

I always thought I wouldn't find out gender, its the British in me, its much less common to find out. But I am so sure it's a boy I want to find out one way or the other. I have no preference but I would like to have time to get excited about a girl if that's what it turns out to be, at the moment I am happy thinking about having a boy. 
Plus my hubby made a good point, he said that I would want to decorate the nursery and have it ready in a gender neutral colour and theme, but once we had the baby he knows I would want to make it more girly or boy-y and we would have to spend more money changing things. I hate to admit that he;s right, but I am a perfectionist and I know I would be just like that even if I pretend to myself I wouldn't be! Just hope baby co operates. My best friend who is due in May just went for her scan and they couldn't tell her because the baby was in the wrong position. After a little while they said 70/30 boy but they were not certain. She is trying to decide if it is worth going private for another scan to try again.

I have had tons of discomfort today, cramps and stuff. Not fun, and of course totally freaking me out, but I am praying everything is ok and its just growing pains. I wore leggings today which I thought would be a better option than jeans, but I think the elastic was too tight because they are not comfy. I am laying on the couch with them pulled halfway down! Too cold to take them off and too lazy to go and get something else to wear!

Luna - Welcome! Wishing you all the best on the final stretch, what an encouragement you are. I had 5 losses before this pregnancy, all before 6 weeks so I am praying that this one sticks around until the end now we have made it this far!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I'm definitely a perfectionist and want to be ready for the correct gender! I'm not a big pink/blue person, but will want to have appropriate clothing ready. If I end up getting the CVS test, they can tell me the gender definitively. I'd rather not get that test though as it means using a needle to take a sample of the placenta. Yikes!

Try not to worry about the cramps. I had horrible ones last weekend for 2 days. It really felt uncomfortable. But scan showed all was fine. I really think it is just stretching you are feeling. I wore leggings on NYE and was regretting them. If I could live in loose elastic waisted things, I would. Right now I'm about to meet people for dinner in yoga pants. I hate anything tight right now! 

I bought ingredients to make a vegetarian version of the soup recipe you posted. Can't wait! I'll let you know how it goes.

Ok off to dinner so I can feel even more nauseous! Have a great night.


----------



## croydongirl

I love my yoga pants too - my only problemis that with the progesterone caps I am leaking (sorry if its tmi) so much I have to wear panty liners and have re found all my 'real' underwaer, I hate having apantyline, so I only wear the real undies and yoga pants in my house. When I go out I have to trade for undone jeans! Belly band arrives this week and I will be loving it!

I hope the soup turns out - I thin making it without the pancetta and with veg broth would taste just as yummy. I used dried thyme in the end, but the fresh basil and the spinach made it so delicious. Also, I thought that there would be way to much spinach when I was trying to fit it all in the pot, but it cooked down so fast and was the perfect amount.


----------



## croydongirl

...and thanks for the reassurance too. We had a really busy day, maybe that's not helping me feel very good? At least it was busy for us since pregnancy; church grocery shopping, over to friends to deliver Christmas presents, homework, taking down Christmas decs (well starting too, LOTS more to do!) I just took an hour nap on the couch which felt good but I woke up still tired. I need to drink more water.

Trying to keep thinking positive. I just keep thinking about the scan pics my friends have from their 12 weeks initial visits and how big the baby looks and how much our little ones have to grow in the next few weeks. I guess they can be forgiven for stretching us out to make room!


----------



## heart tree

I wear pantyliners all day and even when I go to bed! I have a stash of Gap boy brief underwear and they don't give a panty line. So that's all I've been living in. And at this point I just feel like wearing a sign that says "I'm pregnant again after 4 losses, so deal with it!" If that means people have to deal with my panty line or not taking a shower, so be it. I've lost all pride. 

Why oh why did I just eat so much? We went for Mexican food and I'm so full now. What was I thinking? We met up with Tim's cousin for dinner and told them the news. Just like I suspected, instead of smiling and saying congrats, their response was "oh, I don't know what to say." That pissed me off. That's why I haven't wanted to tell people this time. I'm so sick of the pity look. I just want people to be genuinely happy and not worried. It's so unfair that not only the innocence of pregnancy is taken away but so is the excited reaction from others. Oh well, at least they know and I don't have to pretend anymore.


----------



## filipenko32

Croy don't worry about the cramps at all it's a great great sign. In my opinion the early cramps are like the early kicks, I would be worried not to feel them! With my first three mc, the cramps were there to begin with then they stopped. With this one I only had one twinge for 3 seconds and 1 dull strange cramp for 5 seconds and this baby is more behind dates than any of the others with the slowest growth ever! Hope that helps you x x x
Awww heart I feel really bad for you and angry at your hubby's cousin actually. If you've made the decision to tell then obviously you're confident, as you very well should be, and he should have said congratulations. I would be upset and angry too. But you know what you're going to prove him so wrong so for the benefit of your baby GIRL I'd let it all go right over your head!! X x


----------



## filipenko32

LunaBean said:


> Just thought Id pop in..Im 36 weeks pregnant after 6 early losses the past 2 years and Im going out of my mind thinking something is gona happen on the home stretch. Ive been having weekly scns since.24 weeks as he has IUGR and I get my induction date on 19th Jan. I just cant relax!

Hi Luna, it's great to see a success story here! I am constantly on the look out for success stories aside from all the ones already on here, but I'm sorry you had to endure 6 miscarriages. I'm currently going through my 4th so I would love to know if you did anything differently this time or had any treatment. I'm sorry you have IUGR do they know how far behind youre measuring, do they know what caused it? Will they monitor you daily or weekly now? I can imagine how frightened you must be but it looks like you're going to get your perfect little baby very soon! :cloud9::cloud9: x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies, haven't checked in in a few days..

fili, so sorry to hear of your news, no words, but big :hugs::hugs::hugs:

heart, sorry your DH's cousin wasn't more supportive, :hugs: :hugs:

MS has really kicked in and I'm really not feeling well.. threw up twice today, this morning and tonight.. There was small traces of bright red blood in it tonight, has anyone else had this?

I called around yesterday to schedule an early scan, cause my DR won't do one and found someone willing to do it, and he said free of charge! He said that he doesnt usually give US's to someone prior to 14 weeks (they do 3d and 4d scans) but I told him my history & I guess he sympathized.. He said cause they aren't a diagnostic office he cant tell me if I'm measuring on target or anything, but he'll let me see the baby and HB :cloud9: appt is scheduled for next Saturday at 9am :)

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## daviess3

Fab news bout ur scan Florida!!!
I have had nausea but not actual sickness I have once before had blood in sick wasn't pleasant! But I'm still here to tell the tale! I would say u have strained urself? Xx
Heart I'm not finding out the sex!! I want surprise so does hubby! I love all the guessing!! Also sorry about ur hubby cousin! When my hubby told the mil her response to me was not congratulations it was! Oh that's why the kids said u been moody lately then!! I was so pissed off!! Only been round there once since!! An my dh is close to his family so we are normally there at least once a week!! X

Croy I had cramps to Hun, I posted yest sn said if I didn't have heart monitor I would think it was over! But I heard hb so it's hopefully all good! Just think it's a big growth spurt! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Fili how u doing babe?? U can't sleep either?? Been awake 1 hour an half?!!!! So moody!! Back hurts got headache an nausea now to! Great! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hi! no I woke up suddenly at 4 this morning feeling very very sick :-/. Managed to have some cereal now and feel fine!! Can't get back to sleep though! I'm contemplating going out for a run but it's so dark...maybe later! X x x


----------



## daviess3

I no it's horrible I just about got up to the toilet lol! I'm back in bed with the figits! Itchy scalp to it's a wierd symptom but I have it!! X


----------



## mandy1971

Tentatively dipping my toes in gals.. I'm 14dpo pregnant 1-2weeks on a digi. Been testing for about 5 days( ok maybe longer!) had very faint lines now for 4 days..
I'm reading through the thread currently on page 19 way before Xmas.!!!
Pma all the way x


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations Mandy!!!


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks Fili.. How are you doing babe>?xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm ok thanks, going to ring the nurse in 30 minutes and see if I can get to st marys for another scan. I just want them to confirm the hb stopping and give me the pills!!! I have an instinct it's stopped already. We just know don't we?


----------



## mandy1971

I think so fili. when was your last scan it was 69bpm right? I know how you feel about time lingering and each m/c is such a setback...Its so cruel.. be strong. xxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah there is no way it's still going... It probably stopped after the scan! Sods law!


----------



## jenny25

amanda i had the same problem from pauls mum her words were oh shouldnt you of waited i got mad because thats what she seems to say everytime its like she doesnt want us to have a baby its frustrating more than anything but she seems alright now knowing that st marys have changed my meds according to my bloods for the clexaine etc so i just wanna relax and enjoy this x

well today i sat for about 20 min or so i had the overwhelming feeling of emotions that i just wanted to break down and cry i still feel teary but feeling better than what i did good sign i hope xx


----------



## filipenko32

Crying is a good pregnancy sign Jenny!! 

I got my scan tomorrow at 9.30 :yipee: please please please let the hb have stopped! I really hope it has and they give me those pills...


----------



## justwaiting

I'm so glad u got the scan Fili, I'm sorry this is happening but closure would be nice for u.


----------



## ttclou25

Luna - Try not to worry too much hun - easily said though as i still worry. Your so close now to the final stretch try and keep yourself busy and not thinking about it all too much xx

Congrats mandi :happydance:

Fili - I hope things go well for you tomorrow hun :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Fili pleased you have your scan my lovely so sorry ur going through this! Xxxx
Mandy congrats lovely news?!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies when is your next scan?


----------



## daviess3

Wednesday hun at 9am at St Marys then all being well they will discharge back to my local hospital for my nt scan which is 19th!! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww brilliant! You'll be a graduate! X x x


----------



## daviess3

I hope so but as we all no we can't count our chickens had them snatched to many times, shame I wasn't going Tom would have been lovely to offer u some support xx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going to Ealing epu tomorrow boooooo it's so bad there but at least they fit me in!


----------



## daviess3

Oh sorry hun I thought u was going to St Marys!! Oh hun at the end of the day as long as u get ur answer Tom that's the main thing an complain too see if that speeds up ur appointment! I'm hoping that you just had a lazy bubs in there an that he has caught up now! But if not I hope you get treated quickly Hun xx will b thinking if you Tom, u brave lady xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - have you been using your doppler or have you put it away for now?x


----------



## daviess3

No Lou defo not put it away heard it everyday!! Couple of times I couldn't find it! Few panicky moments! But best thing I ever brought!! Just worry bout going fir scan an I been listening to wring thing! But I'm sure I haven't coz I hear my own an it's a lot slower than baby's! How u doing? I'm slept today until 1120 after going back to sleep at 7! So tired!! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls!

congrats Mandy! that is awesome news!

florida- happy you are getting a scan! 

fili - glad you are able to get in too, and get some answers. the waiting must be so tough. did they say anything about going on blood thinners next time for first tri? I don't have a clotting disorder but maybe they helped me, that and the prednisone. 

davies - hope you are doing well! still strarving? I ate a little red meat yesterday and it was gross, although we are supposed to it it, I just can't. can't believe you can hold out for the gender, that's awesome. I'm going to fine out asap. 

lou - does the energy really come back for 2nd tri and then go away for 3rd tri again? i thought I was getting a little more energy and now was exhausted yesterday.

heart - i went out to eat yesterday and wore a sweatshirt and elastic comfy pants, to a nicer restaurant. people probably thought i was a bum, lol! totally don't care. wish i could dress like this for work though.
sorry about that cousin's reaction, typical I guess as doesn't sounds like he gets it.

i had such a headache yesterday, in my eyebrows and between my eyes so i read some but didn't post. feeling better today but still there a little. oh well. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi hopeful! Look at you nearly 11 weeks! Wooooohhooooo!!!! 
You know what I'm thinking no treatment next time, def not steroids. I have to class it as a treatment failure as it was just the same as my other mc's. I've not got any clotting disorders so... It would be ironic if the non treatment pregnancy works out. Might do progesterone from bfp but that is it. X x


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - your an addict already lol... i sometimes used it twice a day at beginning and used it all the way through till i could feel him - now if i use it he goes mad - hates it and kicks me to bits. 

Hopeful - I promise the energy comes back - it was a few weeks into 2nd trimester but i started to feel energetic and excited again. I think first was even worse for being tired - im getting used to it now


----------



## daviess3

I no Lou can't help it lol already used(was only small) the bottle of gel that came with it! Haha had to buy a new one! I tried aloe Vera but found it was to sticky didn't work aswell!! 

Hopeful I can't wait to have some energy I do nothing all day!! I'm waiting to be given a start date for when I have to go in the travel agents I'm dreading trying to be there for 9!! 
I have always wanted surprise as I just will need it! Can't wait for u all to find out! We all had such similar tastes an symptoms! Can u imagine if we all had the same! I live doing Chinese predictions, an when I was in Orlando I brought an intel gender test last year! An I used that it came back as girl but the reviews on them are really bad!! So who knows! I will b genuinely happy with either sex just healthy bubs! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

davies- will they make you fly again? it's funny cause I'm so scared to fly...


----------



## petitpas

Fili, dare I say that unless you have the fetus tested you won't know whether it was a treatment failure?
Sorry. I'm not saying this to defend Mr S's treatment but just that from a scientific point of view unless you know for sure that this pregnancy was 'normal' you can't know. Urgh, can't express myself properly today, sorry, foggy brain.
As far as I understood it the one pregnancy you had tested went to 9 weeks and was growing normally until then? Sorry, I know you've given the details before.

You're so incredibly brave holding up like this. Feel free to tell me off for interfering in your thought processes at any time!

Sending you big big :hug: for tomorrow. Will your DH be going with you?


----------



## petitpas

For all ladies having trouble on trousers, I switched early on to leggings. Bought comfy maternity leggings at H&M for £7 and wore them despite not yet having a bump, just wanting to feel less restricted. Along with a top or dress that covered my bum (panty lines) I felt much more comfortable.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi pip I wondered where you were! Hope you're doing ok. My third was the same behind dates, hb, hb stops, this one is just on a different time scale and even slower to reveal itself. The other one reached just over 1cm but the hb stopped one day before 9 weeks. A couple of consultants have said I have had the 'same' mc. This mc is pretty much exactly the same as my second in terms of what we see when scan wise and I had no treatment for that. I'm a little different from you aside from the nk cells in that I've never been diagnosed with anything and st marys say I can just go ahead with no trestment but I asked for all the tests to be repeated anyway just in case they were too close to pregnancy (6 weeks after mc) just to be doubly safe but i know they wont find anything. I might return to mr s one day but we've decided on hep and aspirin next time or no treatment at all... Might be a mistake but...


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not letting dh go with me tomorrow, it is not fair he has to wait so long too when he's really busy I don't see why I should drag this out for him too. I won't be upset at all and I know what to expect so I'm happy to go on my own.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:D


----------



## heart tree

Hello lovelies, how is everyone today? I&#8217;m at work and not happy about it! Monday mornings have never been my friend. I had an awful night trying to fall asleep and stay asleep. I&#8217;m completely exhausted today. Not sure how I&#8217;m going to make it through. My boss is out today so at lunch I&#8217;m going to use her office to take a little nap. 

Thanks for all the kind words about Tim&#8217;s cousin. Just to clarify, his cousin is a woman and has a 3 year old and a 5 month old! She was holding the 5 month old when I told her and her husband about my new pregnancy. Her husband was much more congratulatory than she was. So annoying!

Florida so happy you have a scan scheduled. Is it on Jan 14? I&#8217;ll put it on the front page. I&#8217;ve only had nausea but haven&#8217;t thrown up. I want to throw up sometimes but can&#8217;t. I hope the blood isn&#8217;t anything. 

Fili I&#8217;m so glad you got your scan scheduled for tomorrow. I know how much you want to move on, so for your sake, I&#8217;m hoping you get the news you are looking for. You are a brave, strong woman. 

Mandy, welcome, welcome!!! So excited for you! You don&#8217;t have to read this whole thread! LOL. We can chat.

Jen, I constantly want to cry for no reason. You are pregnant!

Hopeful I was wondering where you were yesterday. Sorry you weren&#8217;t feeling well. I know headaches can be common due to all the hormones. I love comfy clothes! The weather has been so nice here that I can wear some of my spring/summer clothes. I dug out some very loose pants that I&#8217;m wearing today. I lost a lot of weight over the summer and gave away most of my bigger clothes. Now I&#8217;m regretting it! Luckily I kept some of them. 

Davies, Pip said she used baby oil for her doppler. Once I run out of the gel, I&#8217;m switching to baby oil. I hope my doppler comes today. I doubly hope I find the hb!

Pip, I&#8217;m going to buy maternity leggings. Those sound divine. Thanks for the tip! 

Hi to everyone else! We have several scans coming up this week.


----------



## jenny25

hey amanada i felt like you today , i had interupted sleep due to the dog jumpin up on the bed loads of times then i was up at like 5am too pee lol xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Heart, yes, appt is January 14th at 9am! :D So excited. I know I won't see much, probably just a blob and hopefully a HB!

yay for a nap in the bosses office! :)


----------



## daviess3

Heart will try baby lotion next time haven't got any! 
Hopeful no won't fly now until after baby have 9-12 months off then go back so! Ages away! I miss it though!! X


----------



## ttclou25

Now theres a quite a few of us thought id pinch this get to know each other quiz:

*Due date? *
*27/03/2012*

*How Long did you ttc this one? *
*5 long years after IVF and 5 iuis and a series of mc's i got my natural pg'cy threugh accupuncture*

*How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? *
*I told DH to get a bottle of Magners Cider on way home, he forgot and just a got beer so i sent him out again (wasnt best pleased) in the meantime i went and did a test and it was positive, he came back and i said i better not have that drink, his face dropped as id made him go out and then i said im pg his face soon changed  We found it hard to get excited though with other loses*

*How did you/will you tell other people?*
*I told my mum and DH parents but didnt tell anyone else till i was 16 weeks after i found out gender, people were shocked i kept it a secret so long - i wanted to wait longer but was showing *

*Did anyone know about your previous MC's? *
*Only very close family and one set of friends*

*Will you find out the gender of your baby? *
*yes we did baby boy and its been checkd at 3 other scans*

*Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? *
*would like to go natural but im not ruling out any drugs - but doing a course in hypnobirthing*

*Worst pregnancy symptom? *
*Feeling so tired in1st and 2nd trimester oh and heartburn*

*Have you bought any baby bits?*
*Loads now, just need to sort nursery*

*If not when will you buy your first item?*

*Any names chosen yet? *
*He is going to be called Ethan also like Luca - if he was a girl probably Lottie or Bella*

*Your occupation? *
*Wedding decorator*

*How long have you been with partner?*
*7 years - 3.5 years married*


----------



## puppycat

Due date?
14-08-2012

How Long did you ttc this one?
13 months, first month using a CBFM we had BFP - we were awaiting RPL testing but Dr told us not to stop trying in the mean time. Had 3 losses in this time frame.

How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy?
He came home from work and walked into the kitchen so I followed him in, threw my arms round his neck and told him I was pregnant. He smiled but he had told me when we'd BD'd that he'd got me pregnant, lol :)

How did you/will you tell other people?
I told different people (friends) in different ways. Will tell family with a scan pic text to them. Those I see more regularly will get to see the actual scan pic.

Did anyone know about your previous MC's?
Only close friends and my mum

Will you find out the gender of your baby?
No

Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs?
Ideally I'd like a home birth so just G&A

Worst pregnancy symptom?
Throwing up :(

Have you bought any baby bits?
No. I have a lot from Laura so probably won't buy a lot, only essentials. Unless we're having more than one of course...

If not when will you buy your first item?
Probably once I believe it's real and all going to be ok, I can't put a time scale on that right now because I have bad doubts

Any names chosen yet?
Emily Ruth for a girl. Cannot decide on boys names so let's hope it's a girl!

Your occupation?
SAHM

How long have you been with partner?
3.5 years, married for 2.5yrs


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I think Pip said baby oil, not baby lotion. I just checked online and my doppler is probably getting delivered today! Too bad I have a therapy appointment right after work. Would it be weird if I brought the doppler to my appointment and I tried it there? LOL! I think I'll wait till I'm at home. 

Florida, you'll be 6+4 so you'll see something, but don't get discouraged if you don't see a hb. I hope you do though. I updated the front page with your date.

Lou, how fun! Not sure I can answer all of these yet, but will give it a go. 

*Due date? *
*August 3, 2012*

*How Long did you ttc this one? *
*I've been trying for 4 years. Have had 4 mcs in the past 3 years and lost a tube due to an ectopic. I did IUI right after my ectopic and got pregnant the first try!*

*How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? *
*I was testing out the trigger shot from IUI. I told him I thought the tests were getting darker but would confirm it the next day. He asked me before I had a chance to tell him the next day.*

*How did you/will you tell other people?*
*I told my mother, father and step-mother the day I found out. I told my siblings that day too. I waited until I had several good scans and a strong hb before telling friends. I told my boss because I had a bleed and had to take time off work. Am waiting to tell the rest of my work until well into the second tri.*

*Did anyone know about your previous MC's? *
*Yes, most people who know me know about my losses. Some co-workers don't but a lot of them do.*

*Will you find out the gender of your baby? *
*Absolutely! Just hoping to get that far!*

*Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? *
*I can't think that far into the future. Just trying to get through today.*

*Worst pregnancy symptom? *
*Heartburn, nausea and the constant worry!*

*Have you bought any baby bits?*
*Nope. Too scared to.*

*If not when will you buy your first item?*
*Probably in the third tri.*

*Any names chosen yet? *
*No. I can't think that far ahead either. Too scared.*

*Your occupation? *
*Therapist/counselor*

*How long have you been with partner?*
*Together 13 years, married 6.5 years*


----------



## croydongirl

I love these!!

Due date?
August 2, 2012

How Long did you ttc this one?
Technically we conceived this pregnancy by mistake, we had been trying for about 18 month and had 5 pregnancies all ending in m/c before 6 weeks. We moved onto adoption, completed our home study and were excited about building our family that way when I felt weird, took a test and looks like we might have our miracle after all.

How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy?
Because of our losses I feel as tough the joy of the two lines was not around in our house. I told him when i took the test. We were both very non excited, just waiting to find out. Then blood test after blood test as the tests went up we would get slightly more hopeful, and the same with the scans. Now we are starting to actually get excited :)

How did you/will you tell other people?
We told our parents over Christmas which was fun, and have told a few of our close friends - mostly because I have been sick in the evenings and we wanted our lose friends to understand why we were not being sociable, especially because it was the holiday season. After we hit our week 13, second trimester, I will announce it on my blog and FB and put a scan picture up, I think people will be surprised because they all know about our adoption plans and have been so excited for us about that. It will feel so good not to have to keep it a secret any more!

Did anyone know about your previous MC's?
Yes, everyone. Our church family was so supportive, sending flowers and meals and just loving us so well. I write a blog so everyone knows our business! ha ha! I think it was therapeutic for me to write about how I was feeling through them. 

Will you find out the gender of your baby?
I never thought I would want to, but my hubby really wants to and I am so certain it is a boy I want to find out so I can adjust my thinking if its a girl. I would be thrilled with either. 

Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs?
I am open to anything, I will try and do as much naturally as possible because I know recovery is usually easier and quicker with natural deliveries, but I am open to the idea that I might need drugs and when it comes to it I just want the baby out and healthy.

Worst pregnancy symptom?
So tired, and feeling nauseous at the same time. But I really have not had it too bad (yet at least)

Have you bought any baby bits?
No, still not sunk in that we are actually having a baby! I did buy a belly band, but that;s more a pregnancy buy!

If not when will you buy your first item?
Maybe after the gender scan. Then I can have fun designing the nursery.

Any names chosen yet?
I love the name Elliott and my husband likes Grayson for boys, we also like Asher and Owen but maybe for middle names, plus hubbys middle name is Shaw so its likely he (or she) will have 3 names. I like the names to have strong meaning but I have to like them too. For girls we like Olivia, and I like Lexi but we would have a harder time picking that I think.

Your occupation?
I am a pre school teacher, but at the moment I am back at school as a full time student. I think I want to study counseling in the future so trying to get some education under my belt before baby so when the kids are older I wouldn't have to start all over with school.

How long have you been with partner?
We have been together 3 and a half years married almost 2 and a half. We didn't mess around, we were engaged after only a few months and married just 5 months after that - when you know you just know.


Looking forward to getting to know the rest of you better!! Great idea!


----------



## Round2

Oh, what a great way to get to know each other!

*Due date? *
*July 2, 2012*

*How Long did you ttc this one? *
*I've been TTC#2 for 2 years (first one took one month!). I've had 2 MMC's between 8 -10 weeks and an early loss around 4.5 weeks. After my last loss we had troubles getting pregnant again, so turned to IUI to conceive this one.*

*How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? *
*It was very anti-climatic! We were cooking dinner together and I told him I thought I was pregnant but it could be from the trigger. A few days later he casually asked me if the tests were still dark and I say 'yup'.*

*How did you/will you tell other people?*
*We told our parents right away as we needed help with baby-sitting to get to all our appointments. I told friends on a need to know basis. After our NT scan I sent an email around and told a few other people. Lots of our friends have no idea still. I'll let them figure it out!*

*Did anyone know about your previous MC's? *
* Immediate family and some close friends.*

*Will you find out the gender of your baby? *
*Oh ya, hopefully in a few days!*

*Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? *
*DRUG me up please!!!*

*Worst pregnancy symptom? *
*Heartburn, headaches, exhaustion!*

*Have you bought any baby bits?*
*No...doesn't feel right yet.*

*If not when will you buy your first item?*
*After we know the gender?*

*Any names chosen yet? *
*Na, I've thought about some, but can't find anything I like.*

*Your occupation? *
*Computer Programmer*

*How long have you been with partner?*
*Together 12 years, married 7.5 years*


----------



## Mrskg

Due date?*
27th august 2012

How Long did you ttc this one?*
6months mmc diagnose June passed July chemical sept and oct bfp dec x dec bfp was predicted by 4 different mediums x

How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy?*
I tested on Sunday 11th an got bfp but didn't want to tell hubby I'd tested early had thrush so needed to go to doc so told him I'd test before I went on the Thursday done it before he went to work pretended I was surprised think he was shocked and didn't believe it even a week later after digi he said but what if your not think the chemicals confused him x

How did you/will you tell other people?
Told my 2 bf's even before my hubby x told my mum on the Thursday an since then been telling the people that I would tell if we had a loss x not that exciting though just get pitying looks x miss the excitement x

Did anyone know about your previous MC's?*
All friends an family know about mmc only close friends an family know about chemicals x

Will you find out the gender of your baby?*
Yes! Never had a chance to before I have 3 girls would love another one but obviously hubby would love a boy just want to know so I can be organised an not have a wardrobe full of cream clothes that never get worn x

Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs?*
Only ever had gas & air so hoping it'll be same again would really love to do it without as it just makes you feel drunk an everything is a bit of a blur but don't think I'm that strong lol x

Worst pregnancy symptom?*
Insomnia!!!

Have you bought any baby bits?
Not since this bfp but with mmc bought loads so it's all in a drawer and at my mums I have bath, baby seat, 3in1 travel system, steriliser an lots of wee bits an bobs never for one min thought anything would go wrong so started buying straight away x

If not when will you buy your first item?
After 12wk scan...I think x

Any names chosen yet?*
All my girls end in an *EY so I like Kenzey*or Cody for both boy and girl if it's my hubby not keen though he likes Lennon or Scotland! Don't think he'll be getting to choose name lol x

Your occupation?*
Cmmunity Care worker also have my own wee hobby/ business ,making cards, invites *& gifts for all occasions specialising in weddings*

How long have you been with partner?
8.5yrs together married 5.5yrs x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww yay :D

*Due date? 
September 4th, 2012

How Long did you ttc this one? 
21 months total TTC w/ 2 losses prior to this pregnancy

How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? 
Wanted to hold off and do something special but ended up just waiting till he got home then showed him the digi

How did you/will you tell other people?
My family knows, will tell everyone else via FB after first tri

Did anyone know about your previous MC's? 
Only family and a couple of very close friends

Will you find out the gender of your baby? 
yes!! no patience to wait

Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? 
I'm no superwoman, so will probably be using drugs, I have a zero pain tolerance!

Worst pregnancy symptom? 
So far fatigue and MS 

Have you bought any baby bits?
I've had a baby stash that been slowly building since we originally started TTC 

If not when will you buy your first item?

Any names chosen yet? 
Aubrey for a girl and DH is coming up with weird names for a boy 

Your occupation? 
insurance agent

How long have you been with partner?
6 1/2 years together, 4 year married next month*


----------



## Embo78

*Due date? 
August 8th, 2012

How Long did you ttc this one? 
2 and a half years but had three missed miscarriages in that time

How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? 
 I wanted to fumble about in my handbag and just hand him the test on one of our date nights but I ended up blurting it out the day after my bfp!!

How did you/will you tell other people?
I told my grandma before I even told oh. Told my boss (because of time off and she knows about my history and my colleague (who's more like a good friend) cos she was really worried about me! Just told my mum yesterday. Well confirmed it really cos she already knew!! I'll tell the rest of my family and friends and children after a successful 12 week scan

Did anyone know about your previous MC's? 
Yes, pretty much everyone who means anything to us. Their support was invaluable.

Will you find out the gender of your baby? 
definitely. I neeeeed to know! Will find out at a private gender scan at 16 weeks 

Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? 
I'm hoping to just use gas and air. I can do it!! I've done it before! The only thing I'm strict on is no epidural. I had one with Ella (my oldest) and it wasn't a good experience  

Worst pregnancy symptom? 
 insomnia and irritability!!!

Have you bought any baby bits?
Definitely not!! Although I have been browsing mothercare !!!

If not when will you buy your first item?
After the 12 week scan.
Any names chosen yet? 
Not decided on a first name but the middle name for a girl will be Peta and for a boy, Peter. Named after my late FIL.

Your occupation? 
 Administrator

How long have you been with partner?
5 wonderful years. Getting married July 14th 2012 (I'll be 36 weeks pregnant!!!*


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, Embo, I was married on July 14, 2005! A great day to get married!!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrskg

Omg embo congrats on you upcoming wedding xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls :) We were supposed to be getting married last July 9th but I cancelled it because I was pregnant with the second angel :( I went on to miscarry a few weeks later. I said to Gav there's no way I'm postponing again!! I'll have to be a big blooming bride!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Just Lay an stared at my ticker since posting mess to embo x wow 6 months since my life changed forever x I think I'm ready to take that ticker down x I don't need a ticker to remind me I'll never forget x but I feel like it time to move on a little an concentrate on my rainbow ticker x does that make sense x I feel like weight has been lifted how very strange xxx


----------



## Embo78

It makes total sense, I did the same! I took away all my angels details but had to keep a little something for them :)


----------



## petitpas

Fili, whatever path you choose will be the right one for you :hugs: Don't worry about thinking you might make a mistake. This is no exact science so do what you feel most comfortable with.
I'm wishing you all the best tomorrow. You are being very brave going alone and I can't help thinking that you might still be upset. I wish I was a little closer and knew you better so I could come and hold your hand. Please know that I will be there as my virtual self :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks pip x x x x :friends:


----------



## Embo78

You can't sleep too Fili? How're you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

Sick! I woke up feeling very sick it was awful, but just had some fizzy water and feeling a little better. I'm hoping it's mc sickness, I get that too when my hormone levels drop!! Have you got pregnancy insomnia!? Congratulations on setting a date for your wedding!! X x


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Fili. As always I'll be thinking about you in my dreams. xoxo


----------



## Embo78

Yep! I can't believe I have insomnia! I'm so tired all the time!!


----------



## justwaiting

*Due date? 
August 8th, 2012

How Long did you ttc this one? 
18months, 2 mmc's in that time at 6wks. I also was diagnosed with Ashermans syndrome and pelvic congestion syndrome which delayed the ttc by 6 months while i received tx.

How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? 
I bought a pink baby blanket and wrapped up the frer and wrote 3rd time lucky on the front (my Aunty is a bit psychic and told me that she saw my husband in the hospital holding our baby in a pink blanket)

How did you/will you tell other people?
I told my mum via email and a few friends by text, we have only told close friends and family so far. We will announce on Fb at 12wks

Did anyone know about your previous MC's? 
Quite a few people I found it theraputic to talk about it and found a lot of people who had experienced similar things

Will you find out the gender of your baby? 
No Way, it's the one true surprise left. I think it's a girl tho.

Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? 
I will be induced at 38 weeks but would prefer as natural as possible after that. I am afraid of the epi but will have it if I need it 

Worst pregnancy symptom? 
fatigue, nausea and moodiness

Have you bought any baby bits?
Just the pink blanket and a few mags

If not when will you buy your first item?
After 12 weeks as a treat then just the big items until after the shower

Any names chosen yet? 
Owen for a boy after Dh grandfather, girl is a little harder but we like Sophie. Middle name will be Thomas or Maree.

Your occupation? 
Executive Assistant and I make cakes for weddings christenings etc.

How long have you been with partner?
nearly 8 years and 2.5 yrs married*


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies can't bloody sleep been up since 315!! Ahhhhhgghh!! Really bad shoulder ache/neck pain so can't really get comfy?! 
Thinking of you today fili xxx
Embo congrats on wedding hun how exciting hope u haven't ordered ur dress yet lol!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Davies, me too! Except it was sickness which woke me up and now I'm shattered but wide awake. I'm struggling emotionally a bit this morning too. I just keep thinking FOUR ???!!!! And I keep thinking why are the always behind dates!! Im just going round in circles! Did you get like that? Hve you got any cravings this morning? X x x


----------



## Embo78

I've been up since 11.30 last night :( :( Gav's takin me the docs later cos I just can't go on like this


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you this morning filli xx

Embo let me know what doc says I'd be interested to know what they advise for insomnia it's driving me crazy too xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Just wanted to quickly pop on and wish fili the best of luck for this morning, will be thinking of u xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls x x x


----------



## puppycat

Popping in to say thinking of you today Fili x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning lovely ladies how are you all?? 

all still going strong and got your heads down the loo i hope :D lol 
I was looking through my old camera yest and it has all my bump pics on it! Oh how i miss my bump! i was so in love with my bump and i miss it terribly. Izzy means so much more to me, i just miss being pregnant aswel. If i didnt have to give birth id be pregnant so much lol... 

When your bumps come love them ladies... even if you get strechies, they are amazing and i miss mine sooooooo much :(


----------



## petitpas

*Due date? *
*8th June 2012*

*How Long did you ttc this one? *
*About two years with 5 losses along the way*

*How did you tell your significant other about your pregnancy? *
*I was abroad so I emailed him a picture of the hpt, which he didn't get fast enough so I phoned him. We were cautiously excited. Obviously we were scared of another loss but we were on a new treatment plan (steroids) so had hope this might work out.*

*How did you/will you tell other people?*
*We've been telling people as and when the occasion arises. At 18w some people still don't know yet. We are waiting to see them in person  *

*Did anyone know about your previous MC's? *
*People close to us did. When I was made redundant at the beginning of this pregnancy I thought what the hell and told all my coworkers. They had no idea I'd been pregnant and sad for two years.*

*Will you find out the gender of your baby? *
*Hopefully, yes.*

*Are you planning to go natural or do you want drugs? *
*Good question! I'm not ruling out drugs although there are some limitations to timing an epidural since I am on blood thinners.*

*Worst pregnancy symptom? *
*Nausea and heartburn, often at the same time *

*Have you bought any baby bits?*
*Not a single item.*

*If not when will you buy your first item?*
*I really don't know yet * 

*Any names chosen yet? *
*Nope. And even if we had, we are not sharing until the birth.*

*Your occupation? *
*Project Manager, but currently unemployed.*

*How long have you been with partner?*
*Friends for 10 years, been together 7 years, married 2.5 years.*


----------



## daviess3

Ah I can't wait tracie to love a bump!!! Fili no cravings for me today hun just feel very hungry at 5am!! 
Wishing you the best today it is hard to except four I felt like I was seriously incurable an never going to have a baby! But that's just me feeling down an negative an I don't want to count my chickens but I'm here now? Just really push for further testing Hun, don't take it lying down. After my 4th they told me well we have done all the tests! It's obviously just bad luck! Erh no I said I'm sorry 4 consecutive mc I'm not prepared to except that's bad luck!!! So I got my referal to St Marys your already one step ahead hun xx

Embo I don't blame you I'm only on 3rd night but it is driving me mad! I can get to sleep from 12 midnight then from 3 I'm wide awake till 7ish then I fall in an out of sleep until 9ish when I feel like I have been hit by a bus! Where I'm figiting in bed so much I have pulled something in my shoulders! I'm so snappy! I just hate feeling so rough everyday! X


----------



## justwaiting

Thinking of u fili.

Has anyone else completely gone of sex, we last did it new years eve and I have absolutely no desire for it again anytime soon, hubby tries and tries hard but i can't even muster up enough enthusiasm to just do it for him. I feel so bad that I'm not doing anything for him and I keep rejecting him, I can't make myself want it though. Hopefully I get the 2nd trimester sex drive. It's so mean on our men, ttc we plot and plan and jump them all the time, get pregnant and zip for months.


----------



## petitpas

The 2nd trimester what drive? Where? How?


----------



## ttclou25

Good luck to fili today xx

I have just got back from my 29 week appointment with midwife at the DR's and shes booked me in for a hospital scan as this little monkey is measuring 34 weeks!!!!! :wacko: :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I dont know if im happy they may put me forward of scared how big this chap is going to be!!


----------



## daviess3

Wow Lou that's a big difference have u always measured ontime? Big bubba coming ur way lol!! 

Justwaiting me an my hubby haven't dtd since dec2nd!!! I'm to scared! My sex drive diminished over the last few years but this month with no sex is driving me crazy!! I'm desperate! I'm going to ask the doctors Tom if I can as I need to lol!! X


----------



## ttclou25

they put me back on my 12 week scan a week which was annoying:growlmad: so hopefully i can move at least 1 week forward again after the scan they have booked me in for. 

I have gone off sex more but to do with being paranoid than not wanting it. My stomach contracts at the end :blush: and goes solid hard and it freaks me out so DH is having to wait until i get closer to due date when i want buba out and dont mind it.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ttclou25 said:


> they put me back on my 12 week scan a week which was annoying:growlmad: so hopefully i can move at least 1 week forward again after the scan they have booked me in for.
> 
> I have gone off sex more but to do with being paranoid than not wanting it. My stomach contracts at the end :blush: and goes solid hard and it freaks me out so DH is having to wait until i get closer to due date when i want buba out and dont mind it.

They prob wont change your EDD :( if your 20 week scan matched the dates from the 12 week theyl keep it. It might be your fundles are high due to more water, or you might have a good growing baby in there. theyl just keep an eye on you if baby is bigger than should be. 
My friend is having the same trouble, had constant scans and tests since 31 weeks, she has 2 be induced a week early because baby is big


----------



## ttclou25

oh no i was so hoping i would be moved forward :nope: damn it!! lol I wish they stuck to my period dates. I hope i dont have to be induced either, just cant wait for the extra scan to see whats going on - he was weighing in a 2lb2 at 27 weeks. 

Hows your little princess Tracie? i bet you want time to slow down now and enjoy every second x


----------



## daviess3

Ah either way lou a big baby is a healthy baby so it's a good thing xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

2lb2 is average.. izzy was 2lb13 at 28+5 and i only had a 6lb baby. but now shes a right greedy madam... already on 4oz and put on a whole lb since birth. shes fast asleep atm so taking an hour to myself... i wish time would slow down she changes everyday and is getting far to advanced for her age lol.


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh girls bad MS day. Even after taking tabs i'm struggling :sick: it doesn't help that its bin day. Yuk.

I haven't had much sex drive either, sickness doesn't help eh ;) but DH was a bit keen a few days ago and managed to push the right buttons somehow. He doesn't initiate very often bless him so he must've been desperate! Lol


----------



## daviess3

So puppy soz to b blatant! But did u Dtd?? Im scared to coz when I did at 5 weeks I had pink spotting an it scared etc!! Now I'm petrified but desperate lol!! I used to have a high sex drive an think this pg is bringing it back lol!! X


----------



## puppycat

Lol, yes we did. I haven't had any spotting luckily but TMI i don't much like the smell of 'after' iykwim :blush: makes me feel sick lol


----------



## daviess3

Haha!! Just had to google iykwim! Seen it few times always thought it must of been a typo!! Now I no!! I'm going to ask Tom if I can dtd an see there response!! Xx
So tired today!! Do I afternoon nap for an hour?? Still need a bath!! Lol! Ok just 45mins!! X


----------



## Round2

Filli - thinking about you. I was hoping to wake up to some news. Hopefully we'll hear soon.

No drive here either. The only thing that gets me excited these days is my comfy pyjamas and going to bed early!!

Does anyone else get heartburn in their stomach? I've got this crazy burning feeling in my tummy for the past two days. It was so bad yesterday I was doubled over in pain. Calling my GP today to see if I can get into see her.


----------



## Mrskg

Lou don't worry sometimes they can be wrong or measure you wrong with my first i was told to expect a very big baby she was 6lb 7oz! With my second they told me she would be so small an to expect her to straight to neonatal she was 6lb 11oz with my third I always measured bigger so to expect a biggish baby an she was 6lb 2oz so they were wrong with all 3! 

Tracie glad to hear you are loving every min x I will def love my bump it will be my last so going to love every min x

Puppy sorry you're feeling rubbish today my nausea stepped up a bit today but managed not to be sick yet sure it's not far away though x have you asked doc for different tablets i was sick the whole time with my last dd an I think I tried about 3 before they worked can't remember now what it was called but it was one for travel sickness xx

We've not dtd since I got this bfp for one I'm too scared an two i just dont feel like it x sure my hubby is sexually frustrated but hey he has pam an her 5 sisters lol x


----------



## puppycat

I need to book a drs appt so i probably will ask if i can others. I've heard a lot of ladies are on Zofran?


----------



## Mrskg

I'd be lying if I said I could remember what they were called can't believe I can forget name of something I took the whole 9months! X


----------



## heart tree

Morning. I just woke up and haven't caught up yet. Wanted to share with you what I found this morning! Click on picture. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/1758b934-1-1.mp4


----------



## heart tree

Weird. I'm not able to see the picture on my phone knot sure if that worked. Let's try this instead. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/1758b934-1-1.mp4


----------



## Mrskg

Wow amazing heart bet you are on :cloud9: delighted for you xxx


----------



## Embo78

Beautiful heart :) any Doppler tips??


----------



## heart tree

Thanks! Definitely :cloud9:

Embo my first tip is to make sure the batteries work! Lol. When I first tried it nothing was happening and I panicked. Then I switched batteries and found the hb immediately. I had a pretty empty stomach and a medium full bladder. I put it right in the middle of my uterus right at the top of the hair line. I found it within seconds. This was last night. My husband was with me and got a little over excited seeing the hair line and started groping me! So I couldn't record it. I tried twice later that night after dinner and couldn't find it even with a full bladder. This morning I tried before I peed and found it immediately in the exact same spot. I didn't have to move it around too much and I didn't have to press very hard. You'll know if it's your own hb because it is slower. I would touch my pulse and it would be the same beat as the machine which is how I knew I was hearing mine. This one is double the time of my pulse.


----------



## daviess3

Yay heart!!! Talk bout the best thing you ever brought right?? I keep panicking I have heard hb everyday but I just worry what if I go Tom an I been dreaming! My bloat has kinda gone now! An I have this tiredness dizziness an food aversions but what if I been hearing wrong thing!! I no I'm being silly but can't help it!! Soooo scared for my scan!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Have you got the sonoline b Davies x how much did you pay for it found them n eBay for £39.99? Is this good? Obviously won't be buying one till after scan next week but if all ok think I will have to invest xxx gl for scan you'll be fine xxxx


----------



## daviess3

I don't find it if my bladder us completely full I need medium!! An pillow under ur bottom an knees up also can help, I found much easier when stomachs emptyish but I hVe def had couple of times when I can't hear it! Try not to worry!! I find recording it helps so I no I'm not nuts!! I always found mine just above hairline to the left!! Oh an I agree with heart make sure you have full battery as I think that effected mine at first! Goodluck xxx


----------



## daviess3

Mrskg I found mine on eBay £37.99 they do them on amazon to!! Just make sure u get sonoline b and not a, make sure it's 3mhz as I think 2mhz is fine for later in preg but obviously it's no good for us panickers!! X


----------



## Round2

Yay Hearty! What a beautiful sound. I have the same doppler and I LOVE it. It was such a good investment. It's so addictive though, I swear I could listen to it all day!!


----------



## heart tree

That's what I got too the sonoline B 3mhz. It is the best thing I bought and really not that expensive. Davies, I listened to some on You Tube and listened to yours while I was trying to figure out how to use mine. This was when the batteries weren't working. I could turn it on but couldn't hear anything. Anyway, yours sounds exactly like the others. It's the hb. It's not anything else. Your scan is going to be brilliant tomorrow. And I agree a medium bladder is better than a super full one. 

This is the best invention! Though I did have a bit of a panic when I couldn't find it again last night. But I'm going to try to relax and remind myself that they can move and hide.


----------



## heart tree

I agree Round, I could also listen to it all day! That's why I recorded it. So I could!


----------



## heart tree

I need to go back and catch up now. I looked for a post by Fili and haven't seen one. I hope she's ok.


----------



## bumpyplease

beautiful sound hearty! sooooo very pleased for you xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I feel so sick :cry: I threw up all of my breakfast this morning & there was more blood in my throw up.. I called my DR again and they said to keep an eye on it, and they really just think it's the acid from my stomach getting to my throat. I feel a little better since I threw up.. But I'm scared to eat again (and really not in the mood) in case I throw up again. :nope:


----------



## Amos2009

Wanted to pop in quickly and say :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Hearty- that was bootiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heart tree said:


> Weird. I'm not able to see the picture on my phone knot sure if that worked. Let's try this instead.
> 
> https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/1758b934-1-1.mp4

I can't wait to hear mine! :cloud9: beautiful heart!!!


----------



## heart tree

Florida honey, that sounds scary. I hope it stops. I wish your doc would check you out. Can you get some pills for the nausea so you aren't throwing up?


----------



## ttclou25

heart - great news you found the heartbeat, your all doing so well i didnt get mine till mid 11 weeks. I too though didnt push in the wire and panicked.

Florida - bless ya hope you feel better hunni - keep your fluids up!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, well after another 4 hour wait this time!!! I was beside myself with frustration and I'm going to complain when this is all over. The heartbeat has stopped :happydance: so I'm lucky that this is not going to drag on. They gave me my first pill today and then I'm admitted as a day case patient to hospital on thursday for the final part of the treatment. I suppose they will be able to monitor my pain there. I rang st marys and they are going to arrange for me to see a consultant so have to ring them back on Monday. So that's good. Glad this is going to be over soon. Quite a fast turn around??? X x x 

The strange thing is the sac was a perfect size and my corpus luteum is still producing excellent amounts of progesterone and I stopped the supplements a week and a half ago!!! So I def dont have a progesterone issue....


----------



## daviess3

Heart it is addictive?! I just listened to mine it was over right side! Always been on left so who knows! Def don't panic though I have had lots of times, Pete was trying to listen with me the other day an nothing! An I tried for good ten mins!! An hour later tried again there it was clear as a bell!! Sometimes it's more distorted or further away an it's harder to hear so have volume really high! So pleased for you xxx
Florida go get some tablets my lovely that's not good not eating at all! I ate dry crackers didn't want to but needed something! Canada dry is good for heartburn an nausea to can help for a while! 
I hope fili is ok! I wish she wasn't on her own!! Xx
Xx


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili so pleased yu posted we were all worried about u!! 
So sorry it had to end like this but for ur sanity it's not dragging on xx massive hugs your so brave, an you really r!! I'm pleased St Marys are going to see you, an at least you can rule out prog issues! Thinking of you Hun an if u need a chat were all here even during the night lol!! Xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart that's amazing :cloud9: x x x 
Florida :hugs: it's not nice is it :hugs: hope you can at least get some reassurance from it.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks Davies its so nice to have supportive lovely friends, i imagined you were all there like hopeful does, i really did! X x x x


----------



## filipenko32

The nurse said, 'oh I've never met anyone who has had 4 miscarriages.' I :rofl: or I would have :cry:.


----------



## heart tree

Fili I guess this was as good of news as you could hope for today. I'm glad to know that at least this went your way. I know it won't be an easy journey to pass it. I also know the reality of 4 will sink in at some point. I've been there. It's an awful number. But you are in good hands with St. Mary's and I'm convinced you will get your forever baby. Thanks for updating. We've all been thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

fili, glad you can move on sooner and you don't have to spend more time waiting. :hugs: I'm really sorry you had to go through this again at all though.. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I was thinking we are a 24 hour bunch this morning with mine, yours , embos and mrs kg s insomnia!!!
Never go to Ealing epu it is a hell hole nightmare, they have no clue! I'm glad I wasn't on deaths door or I would be dead by now!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Fili I'm so glad this is finally moving on for you. I can't believe how poorly you've been treated though and you should definitely complain. 4 hour waiting time!! And what that nurse said is flabbergasting!!
Big big hugs to you and your hubby :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Fili - im so glad you have peace now - im so sorry it had to end this way, but im glad you can move on now. Stupid nurse was a bit inconsiderate, shes probably kicked herslef when she said that. Sending you super duper :hug:


----------



## Round2

Filli, I'm sorry it wasn't the end that I was secretly hoping for you. But I am glad that you got some closure today.

That is very strange that your progesterone is not the problem. That was my first thought with the way your losses have happened. I really hope you get some answers soon, 1 mc is hard enough to go through...but 4 is unimaginable.


----------



## heart tree

Fili when I was in the hospital to terminate my 3rd the nurse told me it was common. I told her it was my 3rd so not as common. She said "oh I've had one, but not that many!" she made me cry. Most nurses in my opinion are great. But every now and again you get a stupid one. Sorry you had to deal with that. You've been through so much. I hope you can find some peace and can try to relax a bit. We're with you all the way. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - so sorry again but at least you can move on to the next one now which is going to work out! isn't it cool to imagine all of us there? we basically are ;)

heart - I need to dl something to hear that heartbeat! will do it soon!

lou - that's quite a bit ahead of schedule! nice big boy!

do you girls still spot check all the time? I'm still worried about everything and obsessed. it's worse when i'm at work as I can't lay down as we don't have couches or anything here. the only good thing is i'm 5 mins from the dr if i ever needed anything.
i am considering a doppler but will just freak out if i don't have it in the right spot and can't hear anything. 
sometimes i feel like i'm worrying less but days like today it's just more and more....

puppy - sorry about the ms!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - PRECIOUS!!!! heartbeat!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the tips heart and Davies :) I inspected my Doppler and its not the powerful one :( its the less powerful one!! And ... The batteries were dead!! I changed the batteries and the sound was so much clearer! I didn't find the heartbeat but I'm less worried now.


----------



## Neversaynever

Awesome HB Heart :cloud9:

Florida...get yourself checked out hun :hugs:

Puppy...happy 9 weeks :dance:

Em...fab news setting your wedding date :dance:

Fili....:hugs: hun I am happy that you have closure but sad that this wasn't your rainbow :cry: massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

Amanda i couldnt get to hear it kept crashing my laptop:( but yay 

fill im so sorry hun i didnt know you were going through this hun xx

tomorrow is booking day for me at the hospital looking forward to it but not cause of having to go through my history it takes forever urgh xxx


----------



## sunny74

Big hugs fili :hugs:
If i was you i'd be having a big class of red tonight, so sorry this one wasnt meant to be, like you said before 'next time'
i really admire your positivity but please give yourself time to greive :cry:
Take your time sweets and we are all thinking of you, we are like one big shoulder you can cry on xxxx

AFM, I have a horrible feeling i may be joining you soon at number 4, i knew i shouldnt have booked the flight and jinxed it, but i feel my symptoms getting weaker, bbs definately not as sore, and less sensation in my uterus, i am trying to stay positive (and constantly poking boobs until they hurt :haha: ) but i'm not very optomistic tbh. I am flying back to the uk on 18th jan and will hopefully have a scan on 20th ish (yet to book it, again dont want to jinx anything...) 
Fingers crossed its just my paranoia :growlmad:


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - I am so sorry. I am glad that you get to be monitored to make sure they control the symptoms and pain for you. So sorry, sending big hugs,

Sunny- if you read the early posts on this thread when a bunch of us were at the same stage as you we were all obsessed with how our symptoms were fading, and we all panicked, but so far, things are still going ok. I hope you can feel some peace as you wait for a scan.

Struggling today with the worst headache, its becomming a weekly occurrence and its a pain in the neck (literally) Ok, gotta get up and out the door in about 15 mins...nothing like leaving it till the last minute!! ha ha


----------



## hopeful23456

croy- i've been getting headaches too, they suck.


----------



## puppycat

Fili so sorry you were made to wait so long hun :( i hope Thursday is as painless as possible :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Sunny, yes I think every woman on this thread assumed at one point it was over due to lack of symptoms. It's the PAL paranoia. If that proves anything, it's that symptoms or lack of.. mean nothing!!

I get the headaches too. What do you guys take for them? My doc says no to iburprofin, but I find acetametaphin does nothing for me.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: fili xxxxx

Sunny I was same around your time an now (.)(.) super sore try not to worry as hard as that is x 

Happy 9wks puppy xxx

I feel like death warmed up been dozing all afternoon now woke up with headache x I have a very rare but very sore headache disorder called cluster headaches it's 100 times worse than migraine luckily I'm only episodic an not chronic x funnily enough I've not even worried about it but waking up with sore head made me panic can't take any of the drugs I'm supposed to for it only 15litres per min of oxygen or if needed morphine from doc so really hoping this is just a hormone headache xx trying to cook dinner an feel do sick working at half 7 tonight could just :cry: xxxx


----------



## jenny25

girls can i ask when did you get 2-3 on a digi test? dont worry i aint freaking out lol xx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi jenny - i've never used a digi - alot of girls on here have though!


----------



## Embo78

I got 2-3 at 4+2


----------



## ttclou25

jenny25 said:


> girls can i ask when did you get 2-3 on a digi test? dont worry i aint freaking out lol xx

I got my 1-2 at 4 weeks, 2-3 weeks at 5 weeks and 3+ at 5 w4d - this is supposed to be your HCG for the Clear blue:
<25 = Not pregnant
25-200 = 1-2
200-2000 = 2-3
2000+ = 3+


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful - yep i still even nwo religously check my knickers at every toilet trip. Its a habit now i think.


----------



## hopeful23456

lou- i feel better knowing you still check, i'm smiling now ;)


----------



## puppycat

I don't check my knickers but I check the TP every.single.time. I go to the loo.

When I go for a BM I hold my breathe when I wipe :haha: (for fear not smell :rofl:)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ttclou25 said:


> Hopeful - yep i still even nwo religously check my knickers at every toilet trip. Its a habit now i think.

you wait untill you get to 37 weeks your willing there to be some sign of something in our knickers lol... its odd... what u spend so long hoping it doesnt happen at first, then you wanna see at the end. i spent weeks waiting for any form of bloody dc lol


----------



## jenny25

i got 2-3 at 15dpo so was just making sure that was ok lol xx


----------



## puppycat

I got 2-3 at 14dpo, wasn't going to test but HCG came back above what the CB digi level would be so I thought it'd be safe :)


----------



## petitpas

Oh fili,my heart goes out to you :cry::cry::cry:
I'm glad you were able to laugh at the silly nurse. Hopefully, they will take better care of you on Thursday! Have they said whether they will test a sample? The NHS guidelines say to do so with four or more losses.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I'm totally made up for you finding the heartbeat :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

I will def ask on Thursday, in fact I think ill call tomorrow and ask. 
My progesterone is still sky high and I stopped the supplements 10 days ago, the scanner said my cl was working perfectly still. She used some special imaging to diagnose how effective my cl was being!! She gave it an A*, she really did - it's actually written on the report! And the sac is a perfect size but the baby is a scraggly thing at 5 mm at 8.1 weeks. Maybe this was a chromo problem... It doesn't make sense does it?


----------



## petitpas

Oh fili, I don't know :nope:
Regardless of the reason, it sucks!


----------



## Embo78

Fili that's what happened with my first loss. Perfect sac for 8 weeks but baby measuring three weeks behind :(


----------



## heart tree

I'm super busy at work today so can't be on here much.

Wanted to wish Hopeful a happy 11 weeks (I almost just wrote 9 months! It's a sign!)

And Puppy a happy 9 weeks! 

Fili I hope you get some answers. As Pip says, no matter the reason, it just sucks. 

Lots of hearts and love to you all. Promise to catch up tonight when I'm at home. xoxo


----------



## Babytimeagain

Hi ladies... I haven't been able to read and catch up as I'm in hospital and only have my phone on which the screen is tiny!!! I was admitted yesterday with renal pain again and have been treated with morphine but on a happier note I had my abnormality scan today and baby is just perfect from head to toe...after the three operations I've had so far I am so relieved :)


----------



## heart tree

So so tired tonight. Not going to be able to catch up tonight. Did have enough energy for my Doppler after work and heard the bubs. 

I want to wish Davies and Andrea good luck on your scans tomorrow! Xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Great news baby time!! So sorry you're in hospital :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies and nsn good luck tomorrow x x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili, isn't it late for you? Can't sleep hon? How are you doing? Has the mc started?


----------



## filipenko32

My sleep patterns are crazy at the mo. Need to sort them out! Woke up feeling mildly sick but wide awake at 4 in the morning. No cramps yet. Mc won't start until second lot of tablets which they will give me in hospital on thurs.


----------



## heart tree

It's a blessing that you aren't working right now. You can rest when you need to. I'm glad you have that time for yourself.


----------



## daviess3

Well I'm here ladies nervous but here!! Havwnt caught up yet! My appointments not for an hour! Just having costa coffee go up in half hour so can b the first in line!! X


----------



## Neversaynever

Good luck davies...all will be fine as you've been hearing the precious HB every day :hugs:

AFM....scan in 4 hours and 15 mins and I am bricking it :wacko:

xxX


----------



## hopeful23456

Anyone ever have round ligament pain? Have it now and it scary, so nervous but everyone says its normal. It's like a feeling way low on the left mainly and some on right where abdomen meets hips, where bikini straps would go up I guess. It's 2:25 here and I can't sleep.
It feels better to stand.

Good luck with your scans NSN and davies!!!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks never good luck to u to babe, hopeful my friend had it to from early sciatica she has to have physio xx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck today for andrea, Davies and heart :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck ladies! I was convinced I would be joining you here this month but it looks not to be the case :-( save me a seat for next month!


----------



## Mrskg

Aw mrs miggins I was like that in nov had every symptom you could imagine af was 8 days late kept getting bfn even went to doc for quantitive blood test which of course was neg af showed next day got my bfp next month so lets hope it's your body gearing up :dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw thanks Mrs Kg! I feel completely gutted this week. I'm never late either.


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck with scans nsn an Davies xxx

Hopeful hope you managed to get some sleep x docs always diagnose sciatica but only 1% of pregnant woman actually have that it's normally pgp (pelvic girdle pain) I was having problems with this last time I was pregnant and am still waiting on physio should get app through soon was a 10wk waiting list still going to go because I'm sure it'll appear back at some point I also normally take bad back when I get bigger so least if I'm already being seen I'll not need to wait again xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

I know how you feel mrs miggins I was same I even thought doc test was wrong lol till af flew in x an when I did get my bfp this time only symptom I had was thrush! Why do our bodies have to trick us? Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I do not know. I was convinced this cycle. I feel like I'm going nuts.


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck today davies and Andrea. Can't wait to hear how the bubs are doing!

afm - I have been told to start weaning off the progesterone, every other day for the next week, So scary it's kind of like my safety blanket but on the plus side it means the placenta is doing it's job!!!


----------



## daviess3

Well ladies had my scan baby measures 10 +5 so I'm one day back this time but she said she couldn't get 100% coz baby was wriggly but that was def minimum, she said all fine healthy hb they don't tell u the rate an the measurement was 38mm I actually saw baby wiggly an wave at us!! It was so wierd! So excited! Xx


----------



## ttclou25

Great news hun - glad everything went well :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news Davies :)


----------



## justwaiting

Fab news davies


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Davies that's so fab!! I was thinking about you this morning. 
Can I just ask you, were you on clomid the cycle you got pregnant with this baby or had you given up on it by then? Or did you just use lots of progesterone from bfp this time? Oh and did you wait a while after your 4th mc before you got pregnant again or did you not wait at all. X x x


----------



## puppycat

Excellent news Davies, so pleased for you x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant news Davies!!! No feeling like it is there


----------



## sunny74

croydongirl said:


> Sunny- if you read the early posts on this thread when a bunch of us were at the same stage as you we were all obsessed with how our symptoms were fading, and we all panicked, but so far, things are still going ok. I hope you can feel some peace as you wait for a scan.

I read back and feel much better thanks, what a roller coaster we are on!



Round2 said:


> Sunny, yes I think every woman on this thread assumed at one point it was over due to lack of symptoms. It's the PAL paranoia. If that proves anything, it's that symptoms or lack of.. mean nothing!!

Thanks round, this forum is keeping me sane, the 'good' news is i think i might be getting a touch of ms, i've never ever had it b4 with my 3 previous losses so i'm taking it as a good sign, thanks ladies for keeping me sane :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

That sounds like a good sign sunny, are you planning on having an early scan?


----------



## cla

im a silent stalker lol
fantastic news davies on your scan i bet you are on cloud 9 xxxx


----------



## sunny74

hi fili, how are you feeling today? thinking of you :hugs:

Yes actually i've just booked my scan for the 19th jan 12.30pm
flight booked for the day before, scared now.. hope i havent jinxed it :haha:
the scariest thought was going into the same scan room as the past 3 mc's but i'm going to the fertility clinic foir this one so at least it will be a different room, which is what i was most scared about, silly i know but hey, also the lady said there will be a consultant there too. 
Lets hope this week doesnt drag too much, its difficult having to lie to friends as to why we are coming back to the uk...


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'll keep everything crossed for you!!


----------



## filipenko32

cla said:


> im a silent stalker lol
> fantastic news davies on your scan i bet you are on cloud 9 xxxx

Hi, are you another success story after 6 miscarriages!!? I see you're 11 weeks :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Baby, sorry to hear about your hospital trip. I hope this is it with the pain! Well, until you go into labour, that is ;)

Davies, fabulous news on the scan! I'm so excited for you :yipee:

Sunny, just tell em you need to stock up on Angel's Delight :D


----------



## Mrskg

Excellent news Davies xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhh I hope nsn is ok today and has brilliant news too! that would make my day, feeling nervous for her!!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili I'll make your day for you then :hugs: 

Baby with a HB on board and measuring ahead at 8 weeks...I am shocked and chuffed to bits :)


Spoiler
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/046d0423.jpg

Davies...so pleased you had a good scan too :yipee:

Need sleep so bad...will catch up later :flower:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey that's fantastic Never and what a gorgeous pic!


----------



## filipenko32

OMG nsn I am sooooooo happy for you!!!!! That is the best news I have heard all month I think!!! It's about time!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: aww congratulations you must be on :cloud9: how can you sleep!!? We all need to celebrate :wine: and stay up until the small hours partying!! 

Ps does this mean no more f-ing and blinding?!! :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on an awesome scan Davies! 

NSN - congrats to you too! beautiful pic! now you can at least try to relax a little bit ;)

mrsm - sorry for the bfn! please join us next month! I think we are going to get some bfps coming up.

mrskg - i think what you call pelvic girdle pain we call round ligament pain, it's this ligament on either side of your uterus that stretches and hurts when it does. it almost feels like ovaries but it isn't. 

Cla - so nice to see you! 

hi Pip! 

sunny - i think alot of us had to have our scans in that same room where we always had bad news in the past, and then it turned out good news! totally turns that room around...

fili - hope you are doing ok! thinking about you...

you feeling better puppy?


----------



## filipenko32

Nsn you never even had a period did you! Good going girl!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry hopeful I got confused when I read Davies reply about her friend with sciatia pgp is more pain in back an down leg x now I've just read it properly i think have round ligament pain it's just below my waistline I was googling upper abdominal pain lol but after reading your description is in line with my hips :wacko: need to go google round ligament pain x it's not too sore but enough to have me googling what it could be wish I didn't panic with every niggle and pain xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww davies, so pleased to here about your scan :)

NSN, lovely scan pic :flow:

I'm a bit worried.. My nausea tapered off yesterday evening, my boobs aren't as sensitive as they've been, I didn't wake up this morning with terrible bladder pains cause I've had to go pee (I've had that every morning for the past week & 1/2), I didn't need a nap after work yesterday, which I've needed a nap everyday up until now.. :nope: I'm trying not to worry, but everything seems to be going away :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Great news on the scan Davies and Andrea!!! Gorgeous pic too Andrea! And a big baby at that LOL! So happy for both of you. 

Sunny I finally switched hospitals and doctors because I was gettig PTSD symptoms every time I went to my other doctor. The painful memories almost threw me over the edge. Glad you have some MS! It can be reassuring. 

Cla great to see you! Feel free to chime in any time and Congrats!

Hopeful the only time I've felt round ligament pain is when I've sneezed. Ouch! It's normal though and you have 2 babies to accommodate! 

Babytime, great news on your scan but I'm sorry you are in the hospital. I hope you get discharges soon and are feeling better. 

I have my scan in 6.5 hours. Feeling a little nervous but not as much since I heard the LO loud and clear on the Doppler when I woke up. Just hoping the growth is on track. Can't wait to see more wriggling!


----------



## heart tree

Florida we've all been exactly where you are. The hormone levels rise, then they level out and your body adjusts which makes the symptoms go away for a while. Then they magically reappear. I know it's hard to believe they'll come back, but they will. Try to stay sane if you can. It's so hard though.


----------



## filipenko32

Youre going to see lots more wriggling heart!! I just know it! X x


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...I'll always f and blind...until I get a little person in my life :winkwink:

Didn't sleep well last night and shattered...phase one completed...next step is another positive scan :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

Just read this on round ligament pain

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/round-ligament-pain.shtml

Don't think that's what I have x my pain to high up I think x mine more like a dull stitch on my left side just along from my belly button x anyone else had this? Should I be worried? X


----------



## Round2

Yay girls! So, so happy for the good scans. Congrats!!

Hearty, everything is going to be great! You'll be shocked to see how different the baby looks. They grow so much between 10 - 12 weeks. 

Florida, my sysmptoms totally faded at 6 weeks. Especially my boob pain. It will come back...trust me!!

Cla, so happy to see you hear with a healthy LO. Good luck!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for asking hun. Today has been a constant nausea day. Even coughing is kicking my gag reflex :(

If bean's ok i'll take it but if my body's tricking me i'll be very upset! MS isn't reassuring me at all.


----------



## heart tree

Pups do you have another scan scheduled or are you keeping it secret? Sorry you feel so awful. How is your breathing these days?


----------



## heart tree

Oh Davies I also wanted to say that it's no big deal if they measure a day or two behind or ahead. It fluctuates. Also it's probably a more accurate reading for you based on when you ov'd. Sounds like everything is perfect. Wasn't it fun to see the wriggling?


----------



## puppycat

I have a scan next Wednesday which can't come soon enough!
Breathing and chest are so much better now. I still find walking tiring but i think its a culmination of the tiredness, sickness and just being sick so much.

I need to have my bloods done again to check my potassium levels, its just getting round to it. Need to go to our local hospital but need a lift there and they are always so busy.


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats NSN - Great news :thumbup: xx


----------



## heart tree

Embo just noticed your ticker. Happy 10 weeks! Welcome to prunehood!!!

Puppy go see your doctor as soon as possible. I want you nice and healthy. xoxo


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny I finally switched hospitals and doctors because I was gettig PTSD symptoms every time I went to my other doctor. The painful memories almost threw me over the edge. Glad you have some MS! It can be reassuring.
> 
> I have my scan in 6.5 hours. Feeling a little nervous but not as much since I heard the LO loud and clear on the Doppler when I woke up. Just hoping the growth is on track. Can't wait to see more wriggling!

Thanks heart, now i'm under the fertility clinic hopefully we will get a different room, stupid isnt it, its just a room! good luck at your scan although i dont think your gonna need it :thumbup:



petitpas said:


> Sunny, just tell em you need to stock up on Angel's Delight :D

:laugh2:
I'm telling close friends, cos if it is bad news i will need them, but the rest will get the angel delight story 



hopeful23456 said:


> sunny - i think alot of us had to have our scans in that same room where we always had bad news in the past, and then it turned out good news! totally turns that room around...

Feeling positive now ladies thanks very much

Congrats to NSN on your scan, well done, now you can chill a bit :happydance:

Florida - try not to stress, i was in the same boat yesterday, i read the beginning of the thread and everybody was doing exactly what we are now, enjoy the lack of symptoms, cos they will be back :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Awe thank you heart :)

Mrskg I went docs today and just like I predicted, there's nothing they can do for insomnia when pregnant. He's just signed me off sick for two weeks. He did say its fairly common so at least I won't feel like a freak of nature any more!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg- I had a couple of pains that high but it was just gas and went away. Do you get them all the time?

Happy 10 wks Embo!

I'm still nervous, my heart is just racing. I called and the nurse said its fine but I wish I had a scan today just as that makes me feel so much better, now I wish I had a doppler. I didn't have these strange ligament pains at all until yesterday. They aren't even that bad but any different pain is scary. 

Florida- my symptoms came and went too early on!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Hopeful :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so anxious. I really think it's just fine, but I can understand the nerves you are feeling. I know it's too late for today, but maybe you should order a doppler. I know with two it can make it a little more confusing, but maybe it will help to put your mind at ease. I got mine here: https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html 

I paid for 2-3 day shipping and got it right on time.


----------



## Mrskg

Hopefully i had it last night at work I'm a carer something I maybe over stretched with one client x I had it for a couple of hours today was about to call epu for advice an guess what it's gone! I'm sure yours will be more intense making room. For two though xxx 

Embo I didn't think they be able to do anything least you got signed off though no work to worry about if I was full time I'd do same but i only work tues an we'd 7pm-1030pm an a sun 7am-2pm so I'll try cope as long as poss in case I get as sick as I did with my last dd then I go on sick x I also read it's more common after losses so yeah we're normal xxx


----------



## Embo78

Yea PAL normal!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah you're right x I can tell you one good thing about pal all you lovely ladies if I hadn't been through what I have I would never have met you all x I've had a sneak peak in 1st tri an it's just not the same as here although I know I was prob just like them before my losses I'm a different person now an talking about names an makes of prams at 4wks just isn't even a thought just now x obviously I'd love to be carefree but I'm I'm thankful that we are all here to support each other x thank you everyone xxx


----------



## petitpas

Happy 10 weeks, Embo!

Fab scan, never!

Hi fili! I hope you're doing ok - bleurgh to limbo day...

I seem to have grown a penis :lol:


----------



## heart tree

Pip!!! Does that mean you're having a boy!!! EEEEKKK! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Pip is it a boy????!!????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Round2

heart tree said:


> Pip!!! Does that mean you're having a boy!!! EEEEKKK! Congrats!!!!

Ha, ha, I hope that means she's having a boy! 

CONGRATS Pip and Ducky!!!


----------



## petitpas

I hope it's a boy because if not that girl has some odd bits on her!


----------



## heart tree

That would be a bit odd if you grew a penis all of a sudden! :rofl:

Wonderful, wonderful news. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Embo78

Awe a little boy!! Boys are ace :) :)

Congrats :) :) :) :)


----------



## Mrskg

Team blue! Congrats pip xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Lol i didnt even get it. I just thought i'd missed the joke. Lol


----------



## ttclou25

:blue:Yay to team blue!!! Now you can start shopping

Hopeful - pls try not to worry about the ligament pain its normal for your body to be stretching espceially with twins!!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/2eec271a.jpg
Let me no if u can see it girls bit crap picture well not to me but it's not clear!! Baby was real wriggler!! She was upside down! An she waved at us long arms an legs well I say long the pic looks like buds but they were proper arms an legs!! I'm just trying to digest it all! I graduated today from st Mary's!! So exciting!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely Davies xxx oh and congrats on your graduation :thumbup: xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah hopeful my auntie had twins an she said they were a pain from the start an still r lol!! Don't stress him we all had lil cramps twinges aches etc an we only have one bubs!! Ur fine hun, u probably never stretched this far!! 

Heart how was ur scan hun??? An no I'm not worried about the dates coz they put me forward nearly a week didn't they at the start so fine with that! An wriggling was amazing we actually saw arm come up an wave! My mum said she was letting you no shes here to stay!! But my dh made a joke an said at least we no our baby had one arm!! Geek!!! He was so excited to tell everyone his baby has waved to him!! 

Wow pip a boy, how exciting, been with my lil nephews today I love them there gorg so loving! I love my step daughter to when she was little she was lovely, but I have to say as teenagers boys are def 100% easier!! Girls are vile!! Attitude make up lol!! I honestly don't mind what I have!! A girl would b fab as all boys my side, petes brother has little boy an I think secretly he would like a boy, I honestly don't care a healthy baby with 10 fingers 10 toes be great!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks mrs k xx


----------



## hopeful23456

that's an awesome pic davies! 

pip - congrats on a boy! i never wanted to say but i did always think ducky was a boy, I'm hoping my secret predictions for everyone will come true. and my not secret prediction for heart's little girl. 

thanks for helping me not stress out about these twinges girls! it feels similar to when we first got preg and were so scared of them, but they are more intense. i'm guessing everyone might be feeling them more and more soon?


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies...loove the pic and congrats on graduating :yipee:

Pip...team :blue: :yipee: how do you feel?

Hopeful...it's all normal stretching hun, but I understand the worry :hugs:

Fili...how are you feeling hun?

Heart..what time is your scan?

:hi: to everyone

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

Loving all the good news on here today ladies! Lovely bubba davies, nsn wow you have a heartbeat on cloud 9 for you and pip is having a REAL boy!!!! You girls really do give me hope that one day I will get there x


----------



## puppycat

Davies I'm guessing boy for you too x


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, I asked about pains in my groin area (also when I cough) and lower backache. My doc said not to worry, it was absolutely normal :D


----------



## petitpas

Davies, lovely scan! I remember our first wave - wow :cloud9:
Do you have a local consultant who will continue your care?

How do I feel? Excited and trying to get used to this baby becoming more and more of a person. Now we can think of names (sorry, not sharing) and accept boy clothes from friends etc. :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Do you think puppy?? My hubby thinks boy but my sis thinks girl an my mum! Who knows!! I thought boy then I thought girl!! Who knows!! I did do an intelligencer for fun an it said girl but I'm not finding out I just like the guessing game for fun!! Gail predicted me a girl by end dec which happened!! I asked about placenta today as the side of that is supposed to tell u if it's left or right!! Guess where mine is slap bang in middle on the back lol!! X


----------



## Embo78

Lovely scan pic Davies :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Leaving for my scan now. It's in an hour. Davies, brilliant picture! Your little one looks like a gymnast doing a flip! I have no idea if it's a boy or a girl, but I know one thing...it's a BABY!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Ah pip to exciting!! I no what u mean about names everyone has an opinion, I haven't a clue can't think that far!! X
I will have consultant care but she said I would prob b deemed normal pretty soon as I will have passed my critical stage!! R u under consultant care? How often do u get scanned? Xx


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Do you think puppy?? My hubby thinks boy but my sis thinks girl an my mum! Who knows!! I thought boy then I thought girl!! Who knows!! I did do an intelligencer for fun an it said girl but I'm not finding out I just like the guessing game for fun!! Gail predicted me a girl by end dec which happened!! I asked about placenta today as the side of that is supposed to tell u if it's left or right!! Guess where mine is slap bang in middle on the back lol!! X

Yeh I think so. It looks quite a clear nub to me, there are more expert eyes on BnB but that's my 2cents anyway :)


----------



## daviess3

Exciting will ask in first tri!! Not posted there yet! X


----------



## Babytimeagain

Hello to you all...god knows how you all remember names and details when you type your replies, I hope in time I can also but for now I want to say a big congratulations to all the ladies that have had good news (there seems to be alot ) and what a lovely scan pic..so cute!!!
Fili...I am sorry to read your bad news and Im sending you lots of {{{Hugs}}} you are a lady that I really am in awe off you are lovely no matter what your personaly going through xx
Well Im home in my own bed again tonight and just have to go back through to the hospital tomorrow as the renal consultant from Preston has a slot for me so fingers crossed he has a plan for me!
I am due another scan in 4 weeks just to check everything is still ok and Im begining to believe it really will be....now that Im back at home with my lappy would anyone like me to post a scan pic of my little 'tough cookie' ???


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to pop in and check on everyone. Yay Davies for a fab scan pic!! And Pip pip hooray for a boy!! And Never for a wonderful scan!! And Hearty for her already super scan I just know it today!!
Hope I haven't missed anyone. 
I won't be joining this month, but look out either next month or the following, cause I'm all up in here then HAHAHAHAH


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heart, can't wait to hear about your scan :)

I guess everyone was right.. I've been starting to feel just a tab bit more nauseous throughout the day and then it just hit me so hard right now and I couldn't pull myself away from hoovering over the toilet.. Scared the crap out of DH cause it was out of no where :haha: Is it crazy to say that I feel better now that the room is spinning? :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Babytimeagain said:


> Hello to you all...god knows how you all remember names and details when you type your replies, I hope in time I can also but for now I want to say a big congratulations to all the ladies that have had good news (there seems to be alot ) and what a lovely scan pic..so cute!!!
> Fili...I am sorry to read your bad news and Im sending you lots of {{{Hugs}}} you are a lady that I really am in awe off you are lovely no matter what your personaly going through xx
> Well Im home in my own bed again tonight and just have to go back through to the hospital tomorrow as the renal consultant from Preston has a slot for me so fingers crossed he has a plan for me!
> I am due another scan in 4 weeks just to check everything is still ok and Im begining to believe it really will be....now that Im back at home with my lappy would anyone like me to post a scan pic of my little 'tough cookie' ???

Yeh post a pic!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful23456

Post a pic baby time!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Thank you Puppy I was hoping for a yes :)
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FloridaGirl21

aww beautiful profile babytime :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous pic babytime :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Beautiful pic baby time :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

beautiful pic babytime!!! thanks for posting! how far along are you?


----------



## Babytimeagain

Im 20 weeks & 3 days hopeful... Ive had 15 pregnancys before this one and have a daughter ( lost twin 1st pregnancy ) and son (13th pregnancy) so didnt want to know this ones sex even though they were 80% sure lol!
Ive posted on 2nd tri and had all boy guesses so far but who knows :)


----------



## puppycat

Wow that scan picture is amazing. So clear. It's incredible.


----------



## ttclou25

Love love the pic x


----------



## ttclou25

Was just reading on another thread about going back to work after birth, and read a lady in US that she only gets 6 weeks maternity,is that for all of US? Do you have to leave baby with child care?


----------



## heart tree

Wow Babytime that's an amazing picture! I can't wait until mine start looking like that!

Well my scan was perfect. Baby was measuring perfectly and hb was also perfect. Babes was moving around quite a bit and for some reason wanted to look right at us rather than give us a profile pic. So my scan pics are kind of funny. It's like a little alien looking at us. I'll post a picture in a bit. I'm officially done with my RE's office. They said I can stop the progesterone in a week. I'll be 11+5. I think I'll wait until I'm exactly 12. What have/are others doing?

The nurse got really excited because she's never seen such a "big" baby! Usually they don't keep doing scans this late into a pregnancy, they turn you over to your regular doc. But due to my history, they let me hang around a little longer. They kept oohing and aahing at how cute and how big the baby was. It made my day.

Also, she didn't see any sign of the blood clot! Of course when I called my husband and told him that, he asked when we could have sex. I told him I'd email her as I forgot to ask. I think I'm going to tell him that we can't have sex until at least 14 weeks. 

Yay for a good day of scans!


----------



## puppycat

Girls my new delightful pregnancy complaint today is an odd one. I can't seem to clear my throat, it feels like there's something stuck there. I keep trying to clear it and its making me cough which in turn makes me gag. Lol. I just coughed an peed a little :blush: so glamorous! Anyway, anyone have this? My throat is sore from the constant coughing and clearing :(


----------



## Babytimeagain

puppycat said:


> Wow that scan picture is amazing. So clear. It's incredible.

I thought so too but still got the comment about my high bmi affecting optimal image :( ok ok I know Im fat !!


----------



## heart tree

Lou, it depends on where you work. Technically my agency doesn't provide any paid leave. I can take 3 months off but it will be unpaid. Lovely. But I can use all of my sick time and vacation time in order to have some of it paid. It's pretty lame.


----------



## Babytimeagain

Heart Im so glad your scan went well :)


----------



## hopeful23456

we get 12 weeks BUT, not all of it is paid, at least with my work. 6 weeks is covered for base pay (alot of my pay is commission as i'm in sales so i won't get that) but the 6 weeks paid is only because for part of it, short term disability pays some plus you have to use some paid time off days/

the last 6 weeks is unpaid - totally sucks. they say it's 12 weeks just because by law you have 12 weeks off and can return to your job.

day care is REALLY expensive, at least it is here. for a commercial place, it's $350/kid/week and for going to someone's home who does daycare, a place I called is $200/kid/week. I WISH I could get in there but she said with twins, it's really hard to find a place as she can have 8 kids, only 3 of them under 2 years old so if she has two 1.5 year olds, she can't take 2 babies. and the home daycares won't reserve spots so you have to just hope they have spots open when you need them

so minimum I would pay 1600/wk (USD, obviously ;) and max $2800/month which i will NOT do.

anyone else looked into daycare? DH makes me do it as he's so worried about money


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy - i don't get that cough thing - i hope you can go back in for a check up soon!

heart - SO HAPPY FOR YOU! i'm not having sex this whole time...lol..

in canada- they get 1 YEAR off! wonder if any of it's paid? is that what you get in UK? AND, the husband can take it instead of the wife if they want to


----------



## daviess3

Heart yippee!! My pic the same lol!! 
I asked today with hubby as I'm quite up for sex! Lol but they told me no not till 13 weeks an come of progesterone to at 13 weeks! Xx


----------



## daviess3

In the uk we get normally first month 90% of your salary an then something called statutory maternity pay from the government for 8 months I think it's about £550-600 per month so about $850-900 a month but you can take a further 3 months off unpaid. It's not a great salary but it's better than nothing!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

I get a great maternity package working for the Nhs. I'll get almost full pay for 9 months with my salarie and smp. I can also take a further 3 months off but that's unpaid. I'm hoping to take the full 12 months off and dip into our savings if needs be.


----------



## ttclou25

I just didn't think It would be much different to the uk, I guess we are quite lucky, we get just under £500 a month for 9 months and the option of another 9 months unpaid. A year sounds pretty good in Canada tho!! I think in Germany you get nearer £1000 a month maternity. I guess it's best to save all your holiday up


----------



## ttclou25

Is it that much Davies yay it's more than I thought!!!

Embo - your package is very good!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Congrats on the fab scans ladies, and pep on the boy news! Exciting times for this thread.

Wow, daycare is expensive!!! We are blessed to be able to have me be home with our baby. We got our mortgage just on hubby's earnings because I was going back to school and we wanted to have a family sometime. I know how lucky we are to be in this position, but I had no idea that it could be so expensive for day care. Have you looked into hiring a nanny, that might be less expensive and your kid/s would have individual attention. Plus you wouldn't have to take them and drop them off. Just a thought, I have no idea if that would be something you would consider or how it would compare cost wise, but I imagine if you hired someone for twins you wouldn't have to pay double in the same way you would fro twins in a day care. You would just quote and hourly rate and see who responded to your situation?


----------



## heart tree

Here's my little alien :haha:


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/7b91299d.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/8c1fa689.jpg


----------



## heart tree

I'm so jealous. We get such a crap deal in the US. I think I can take that short term disability for 6 weeks too. I forgot about that. I don't care, I'm taking as much time off as I need. My husband is worried about money, but we are very comfortable. Once he realizes how much daycare is, he might want me to stay at home anyway. It might end up saving us money!


----------



## hopeful23456

So that is your reward in europe for putting up with some sketchy people in health care, having to wait for scans sometimes, etc. and we get screwed after they are born, lol. 

Croy- I've thought about a nanny, but, we know some nannies around here and wouldn't want them watching our kids so we just don't trust people coming to our home. Maybe that will change... My family is 3 hours away otherwise they could help out. I'm going to make my mom take off a week or 2 off work to help in the beginning. 
Daycare is cheaper in small towns but they charge so much in the city. Would be good money to have a daycare if you could stand watching 8 kids at once, I would have no clue how to handle all of that. 

Heart- you have pics?


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome pic heart! She is waving at us. Or is it a thumb suck? 

When I was little, I sucked my 2 fingers (pointer and middle) and my cousin sucked her thumb.


----------



## Babytimeagain

Thank you for sharing your scan pics Heart they are lovely!!


----------



## heart tree

I used to be a nanny and charged $20 an hour. Granted I was a former pre-school teacher, was in my 30's and was in grad school. I was pretty trustworthy. It was a great job while in school. 

The baby totally waved at me. It was so funny. It kept moving around and waving. It was surreal. 

I was a big time thumb sucker!


----------



## hopeful23456

I didn't know you were a preschool teacher heart, precious !


----------



## heart tree

Yup. I did it right after college for a few years. I loved it! My class was 12-24 month olds. It's a great age. I'm pretty well ready for motherhood. I've changed countless diapers, given so many bottles, put so many babies down for naps.

When I was a nanny, I had a 2 year old and then they had another baby, so I also had a newborn up until she was 1. Then I graduated from grad school and got a job, so I had to leave them. I'm well versed in newborns too!


----------



## daviess3

Ah heart beautiful!! I would go back into it if I was you then you can stay at home lol!! Croydon change your college course child are in the us sounds the way forward!! Your right hopeful, we get some crap care but good benefits. Shame the country is being bled dry by people on benefits! An people like myself an my hubby that work pay out a fortune in tax coz of this! Rang over! Lol gonna try sleep night ladies xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- our country is bled dry by people taking advantage of the system too with the govt programs

Heart- wish I could find someone like you to nanny


----------



## petitpas

I nannied part time during uni, too. And I was an au pair. Hopeful, you never know, you might find a gem!

Davies, I'm on benefits at the mo :blush: I don't see how I could scrounge off the system, though. They only pay £67/week. That goes up when I get maternity allowance but once ducky is six months old everything stops. Plus, I won't have a job I can go back to part time.
A lot of my friends, mostly professionals, have suddenly found themselves without jobs recently. It's very scary!

On a happier note, babytimes, your scan is incredible! You either have a very talented sonographer or an extremely photogenic baby. Probably both ;)
Do you think you might add a pregnancy tracker soon so we can follow your progress?

Heart, I love your alien! What fun pics, especially the eyes on the first one. Your child is going to love them when you show them in a few years :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Pip, do you have any scan pics of Ducky to share? I want to see what a boy looks like! Only if you feel comfortable sharing of course!

My husband has gorgeous green eyes. I would love to have a green eyed baby. I loved seeing those little eyes peek out at me.


----------



## petitpas

Not yet, heart. My doc usually has his PA email them through after the appointment. I've had pics sent within 24h and other times ten days later. I'll let you know when I get them and pop them at the front of my journal.
Did I mention that I graduated from Mr S today? :happydance:

(Oh, and to answer your earlier question: I stopped the progesterone at 16 weeks but I believe that 12 weeks is a more common stopping time)


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'll be looking at your journal for an update. 

I'm going to stop them at 12 weeks I think. Did you wean off or stop cold turkey?


----------



## petitpas

Cold turkey. Didn't notice anything different.


----------



## croydongirl

I am actually a pre school teacher and former nanny too - but I was also older by the time I was out of the class room and nannying! I wonder if you could put the feelers out with family and friends to see if they knew anyone who would be a good nanny, I got my jobs from word of mouth recommendations. It helped me feel more confident in the families I was working for as well as them having more confidence in me. Just a thought.

I am in school trying to get out of child care and education! ha ha but my hubby has brought up the idea of us having a day care in our house, the next time we move buying a place with a basement or space for it. I am not sure that I would like it as much as he would like the money it would generate! ha ha 

Excited that hubby was able to move meeting around so he can come with me tot he doctor tomorrow. I would have been fine going alone, but now I know he is going to be there I am really happy :) Just praying everything is ok, and we see or hear a heartbeat and a lovely healthy growing baby. I NEED a doppler, well, I would really like one. If everything is ok tomorrow I will order one. Seeing all your posts makes me envious that you can get that reassurance. 

Had less symptoms today, but still a bit uncomfortable which I guess is totally normal, but I was not feeling sicky or even too tired and I only got up to pee once last night. I hope its normal PAL freak out before the scan and nothing sadder.


----------



## heart tree

Croy it's going to be a perfect scan! And yes, you do NEED a doppler. I can't say enough about it. I find the strongest hb right when I wake up before I pee. It's the first thing I do in the morning now and it makes my day. It also made me so much less stressed for my scan today. I already knew we would see a hb because I had heard it twice today before the scan. 

I couldn't be a preschool teacher now. I work with the elderly population and love it. I think I would get burned out being a mom and a preschool teacher. But that's me. My symptoms are really waning. I still don't feel 100% with my stomach, but I can eat. Really, it's nothing to worry about. But of course it's easier said than done and yes, it's PAL Normal indeed!


----------



## heart tree

I wonder how 9 is holding up. She is supposed to have a scan tomorrow too I just noticed. I took a peek at her posts and it looks like she might have had a court date to deal with her husband. Poor thing.


----------



## daviess3

Just wrote a long post an bloody deleted it!!! Ahhhhh!! 
How is everyone today?? I'm good just listened to hb!! It's always hard for me to find first thing!! Think my bubs is embedded hopefully not a morning person lol!! 

Pip I really didn't mean to offend you, I no lots of people who at some point throughout there life have had to claim benefits pls don't think I'm judging you or others, genuine claims when like you say people have lost there jobs etc its terrible an must b hard to try an live off that amount every week! My dig was aimed at these people who pop out 7 kids just coz of how much they can get off the government!! People who both don't work coz they can't be bothered an they ate better off on benefits! I watched Jeremy Kyle a few months back an was shocked at the people an how blatant they are about it! One woman had something like 6 kids her rent paid partner didn't work, even though he wasn't the dad, she got something like £2000 a month she said she spent £200 a week on food but Jeremy Kyle says what about the tobacco ur smoking an drink u have etc!! There the peoe that infuriate me! Sorry if you think I have spoken out of turn I really didn't mean to offend anyone! 
I have a friend who's single mum an claiming benefits my sil claims carers benefit for her disabled son, genuine claims an of course it's a good job we have it, just don't like people who take advantage of it! 

Hope everyone's ok an sorry if I upset or offended anyone xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls I'm in hospital today for phase 2 of my treatment. Hoping I will mc today and it should all be over as a day patient. I'm coming home as soon as I can. Hubby is coming with me. 
Davies did you take clomid for this cycle? Did you take it even though you ov on your own or did you not ov on your own? When I get back home I'm going to work out my next ttc timeline! And a plan of action!


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I'm not upset, I just don't see how anyone can live the high life off the system. It just isn't that generous :shrug:

Unless you defraud it in some way. That really annoys me. People in London letting out their council flats for a huge profit, for instance :growlmad: they can't even be prosecuted!

Lol at Jeremy Kyle watching. I've had to stop that. Too many I'm 99% certain he's the dad stories. How can you be just 99% sure? :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, sending you lots of hugs and strength for today. I hope they make it so it isn't too painful physically :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, lots of love and thoughts today. 
Pip, we are struggling on benefits too. My partner had a good job and last year the company folded, owing him £13,000 in wages. Now we get by on the tiny amount of housing benefit, and tax credits we get. He doesn't get any job seekers or anything as I work 16 hours a week and he gets working tax credits for me but it barely covers our outgoings. We have to budget food, petrol, nappies, and all rent bills and living expenses to the last penny and it leaves us about £10 a week spare. Certainly not the high life! We are in a bad position to be trying for a baby but I don't want us being skint now to be the reason I never had another baby. Just hoping he gets a job soon. Anyway I didn't mean to have a go, just wanted to say that it is a struggle and we are not living the high life! I'm not offended by anyone's comments though  just came on to peruse all the gorgeous scan pics! Congratulations all of you on such beautiful pictures and Pip! A boy! Wonderful news.xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you today fili xxxx

Lovely pics heart and baby x only 8more sleeps till mine an hopefully I'll be puttin a pic up in our hall of fame x 

Hope everyone else ok today xxxx


----------



## puppycat

I used to think people who didnt work seemed better off than me but then i lost my job (£21k/yr) and DH lost his job and had to work p/t. Now my life is just constant stress and worry as to how we will pay our bills. We've had to start using cloth nappies because we couldn't keep up with the cost of disposables, DH applies for 3-4 jobs a wk but so far no luck and with Laura it's now not feasible for me to work and pay the crazy childcare costs. If DH gets a full time job then the CSA will be back on him for stupid sized repayments for his son (and his ex wife is one of those fiddling, working as a hairdresser while claiming she's unemployed AND living alone with her bf there paying her bills) its just insane.

This country is going to the dogs but its not going to change because those in power fon't have the first clue what its like to live on the bones of your ass.


----------



## bumpyplease

heart tree said:


> I wonder how 9 is holding up. She is supposed to have a scan tomorrow too I just noticed. I took a peek at her posts and it looks like she might have had a court date to deal with her husband. Poor thing.

morning lovely preggo ladies!

I was thinking of 9 too so took a peek at her journal, unfortunately its not good news https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ones-sticky-little-bean-grow-baby-grow-2.html

I hope you dont mind me sharing this with everyone 9. Hope you are ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrskg

:cry::cry: 9babies :hugs::hugs: so very sad for you xxx


----------



## daviess3

9 babies so so sorry xxx
Fili thinking of you today my lovely, I took clomid to get pg everytime they found out from day 21 bloods that I didn't ov properly so I was put on clomid cd 3-7 worked best for me always took 2-4 months to pg, at first I wondered if the clomid made me mc but I hope it's not true! I tried for a year an didn't get pg! Good luck today Xxx

If anyone has mistaken me about the benefits thing I am sorry my comments refer to the people who aren't in a crap situation that just on benefits coz they can't b arsed an they fraudulently claim disability benefits to get more!! Like Jeremy Kyle like these people sun letting property ! Not people who are in a situation through no fault of there own! Really sorry I said it, didn't mean to upset xx


----------



## puppycat

No Davies you didnt upset me, i like any opportunity to rant against this bloody government, lol


----------



## daviess3

Thanks puppy, how you feeling today?? I had a lovely nap 9-11am! Can't seem to do anything anymore x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

HI
Just introducing myself.
Bex with one little boy 2.5 years first pregnancy born prematurely and then 5 losses the last one was partial molar when two sperm penetrate one egg.
Very very scared but can't stop trying Im 42 in May and time is running out.
It doesn't occupy my time full time now, well I work hard at trying not to let it. Thats me anyhow hoping Im pregnant right now won't know til Monday! Then I get scared!


----------



## puppycat

I'm doing ok. Smells still getting to me, DH gave Laura some chicken crisps last night and my word they were awful! Lol. I'm ok with foods now, managed some cereals with milk this morning for the first time in weeks, been eating cereal dry.

How are you? X


----------



## Embo78

Davies I really don't think you upset anyone. Not from what Ive read anyway. I completely agree. When people are in genuine times of trouble and need to claim that's fine but when you're defrauding the system it's completely out of order. I don't need to watch Jeremy Kyle to see it (hate that man!) I see it with my own eyes unfortunately. 

My oh recently had to claim after losing his job. He was constantly justifying himself and completely embarrassed to be getting a pittiful £60 per week (approx) I was constantly reminding him that he's paid into the system from being 16 years old. He's almost 40 now!!! He's entitled to that money! He's just found out he's got a job though so he's over the moon. We thought we might have to move further down south at one point cos there just aren't many jobs here in design. So many places are being completely closed down, it's scary.


----------



## daviess3

Ah embo fab news bout hubbys job! Great timing for you, my hubby has a building company an things got bad for him two years ago but touch wood its picking up slowly! He goes to work At 545 an last night got home 830pm he's working sat to but you got to take work whilst it's there. I completely agree its like maternity money we get we are entitekd I to have worked since 16 an have paid an wi work part time after so will claim my maternity benefit. 
Puppy pleased your managing food bit more I have good bad days nausea not been anywhere near as bad! I just can't eat proper dinners or big lots of food! I just manage little bits I seem to have half a yoghurt half an apple etc can't eat a whole anything!! 
I def couldn't eat chicken either yuk!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey 40yearoldmum :wave: I missed your post! Hope you get your bfp Monday :)


----------



## Round2

Hi 40, hope you get your BFP soon. I know lots of moms your age on this site. Time is ticking, but it's far from run out.

Davies, I understand what you meant about people milking the system. It happens here too. I love that we have benefits like this, so that we can use them when we need them. Not abuse them.

9 Babies, I'm sorry it wasn't good news. You've been through so much. Big hugs to you.

Fili, I wish you all the best today. I hope you can put this behind you soon and will be back here with your forever BFP very soon.

Hearty, so happy you had another great scan. I am so, so happy this finally happening for you. I just can't wait for the day when you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy, even a just a little.

I have to say, after reading here, it makes me very happy to be in Canada and delivering a baby. I get 93% of my salary for an entire year. I'm lucky because I work for the governement, but even with out my top-up, I would have an entire year off and get 40% of my salary. So have I convinced any of you to move to Canada yet? I'd love some real life bump buddies!!!

Well I'm off for another scan today. Just heard babies HB...it feels so strange to not be freaking out right now. Have a great day ladies, I'll update later.


----------



## puppycat

Lol Round i hear that Canada is hard to get into? I know a few people who have moved or tried to and had years of vigorous forms and health tests. I don't know that i have the energy for all that! Lol.

My gramp's cousin lives in Port Hope, think it's in or near Ontario? They visited her a good few years back and i so want to go too but its an expensive trip and we don't currently have passports. Lol


----------



## daviess3

Round that sounds nice!! Canada sounds lovely me an my hubby would love to move abroad but we have a st Bernard an I could never put her through it!! She's my first baby!! Plus I would miss my mum!! 

Good luck with ur scan are you going to ask what it is or not? Sometimes they can tell now can't they? Xx


----------



## Embo78

Happy 11 weeks Davies :) you're a lime :) :)


----------



## daviess3

I no! Exciting!! That's quite big really considering was grain of rice few weeks back no wonder were so tired!! Just had a shower at 3 in afternoon!! Pjs all day!! Me an hubby going to our local pub tonight for bit of dinner! I love it all homemade an they do 2 for £10 or curry an a cobra for £5!! Not sure what I will eat but pub coke is what I want!! Oh an I think salted peanuts lol!! It's like a date I'm quite excited!! Just feel like we need a lil treat on reaching 11 wks! 
We have so much going on right now having new boiler fitted next week my car is finally being fixed!! Lots to pay out for so I said lil trip to pub round corner for bit if homemade cooking will b lovely!! X


----------



## Embo78

Sounds scrummy!! We're having pasta tonight. It's not really appealing though. I'm having a sicky, don't want food day!!


----------



## hopeful23456

omg round - so jealous! 93%? i heard Canada is hard to move to too and it's only 6 or 8 hours north of me. canada is 1/2 of my sales territory and i LOVE my canadian customers.
if it was harder to get into the US, we wouldn't have so many milking the system ;) and like davies, i'm talking about those people who have kids on purpose for more govt money and aren't hard workers and no plans for jobs and like to screw over people who do work hard. a tiny example what happens here all the time is cab drivers who don't turn on their meters so they can charge whatever they want and pocket the money. that happens all the time here. they drop you off and say, 'oh i forgot to turn on my meter' and just tell you how much they want.

40 - so hoping you are preg! 

davies- welcome to 11 weeks and a lime! i keep thinking limes aren't that small are they? not huge, but not small...

9b - sorry for all the bs but I'm SO glad you aren't with him anymore


----------



## daviess3

I no scary, nice size limes!! Hopeful how u feeling today any better?? Embo soz u feel sicky I am hungrrrrrryyyy!! Lol.


----------



## Embo78

The only thing I've managed is a bagel with phili and a cup of decaf tea. It's not sitting well in my tummy tho! 
I just went in the back room for my keys and almost :sick: cos I could smell the cat litter! Bleurghhhh!!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi davies - i'm doing good today! not many symptoms so of course, a little nervous about that ;) hardly any more ligament pains, just when i picked up my laptop in the bag i felt a few little twinges. ate a TON of breakfast way too fast and now just feeling bloated. eggs, toast, hashbrowns, sauasage - they call it the all-american - like you don't eat that kind of breakfast over there ;)


----------



## Mrskg

Benefits rant lol here is mine x when I was a single parent of 2 before I met my hubby I was working full time making 300-400 a week an child tax gave me 150 a week! I was loaded lol even managed to buy myself a brand new car lol a micra but still a car ( that was in 03 still got that car) anyway now I'm married with 3 kids I only work part time an hubby works full time an I'm so much worse off it does not pay to be a normal working family it's shocking!

Apart from really sore (.)(.) today I feel quite good I'm glad because we are celebrating my daughters 18th tonight with a Chinese but no other symptoms worries me they only thing keeping me same as most of you said the same at my stage an I keep reminding myself my other pregnancies were all different roll on next week to put me put of my misery an let me actually be happy about being pregnant xxxx

Oh thought I'd add this my friend has just had a baby so has went from 400 a wk to 128 mat pay her hubby is a self employed carpet fitter but has a crushed disc so is off sick x he is not entitled to anything! Their rent an council tax is 100 a wk an the are getting £1.29 a wk help! So they are expected to live on £27 obviously now baby here they will be entitled to child benefit an tax credits but prob won't be that much don't know how the government expect them to live on that! They are stressed an this has taken the joy of there new baby away!

Lol rant over xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 11wks Davies xxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Just phoned council. They're helping us with our rent and council tax. Lol. £67/wk rent and £2/wk c.tax. wow! Pffffft


----------



## Babytimeagain

Hello ladies & hello and welcome to 40 :)
Ive been to see my renal consultant today and had good news that Id like to share... my kidney function is going back up and my consultant is happy that the operations that Ive had have done the job so apart from this lingering kidney infection Im on the road to getting better for sure....Im so happy as Ive watched my brother go through two kidney transplants and it was an awful time for him!! So kindey recovering and baby doing great how lucky am I!!!

Fili Im thinking of you today and hope that all goes as well as it can for you xx

I have seen posts about a lady named 9babies and I think this maybe who Fili told me about as she also has Lupus although Im not sure....

Also a poster asked if Id add a ticker sorry I cant rememer who as I have a good case of baby brain at the moment and Id love to but Ive tried and cant seem to get one so any advice would be welcomed :)


----------



## hopeful23456

babytime- you can click on my ticker and it will take you to the website (or anyone's ticker) and that's where you create it. then take the BNB code and copy and paste it into your signature in here (Click User CP towards upper left, then on the left of the screen, click Edit Signature and you can add one there).

croy - good luck on your scan today! it is going to be great!

puppy - that doesn't sound like alot of money...sucks. I'm all for the govt helping out the people who deserve it as the economy still sucks but not for those advantage takers...

Fili - totally meant to tell you that I am mentally holding your hand today so please think of us all being there with you!!!!


----------



## Babytimeagain

Let me see.... did it work???


----------



## croydongirl

Off to class, and then to the doctor. Feeling worryingly normal today! Hope its just the hormones stabilising. 

Thanks for all the well wishes, I will be sure to report back later! Have a great morning ladies. Sorry to those still feeling yucky, hope you are all feeling better soon :)


----------



## hopeful23456

that worked babytime!

croy- i have less symptoms right now too! we seem to have similar symptoms from day to day
Happy 11 weeks to you!!! more limes! 

kinda makes me thirsty for lime koolaid


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 11wks croydon xxxx gl at docs xxx


----------



## momof5wants1

sorry for your losses. I have had 7 m/c and 5 children. Keep at it girl, it will happen. It's good you've seen the heartbeat on this one.


----------



## Babytimeagain

Hi mumof5 :)

Thanks for the help hopeful...I love my little ticker now!


----------



## jenny25

you know the system is all messed up even the council where we are too they take kindy to hard working familys or that our current situation before i met hubby i lived in scotland working part time with my own house i move down here hubby is working full time im a stay at home mum we stay with his mum in a 2 bed house which is tiny , for 2 1/2 years we have been trying to get a house but its failed ive seen people who are on the housing list alot less time get a house and they are on benefits i was in at the council today and i said to them about this i said how is this fair on us right now we dont have the money for a deposit to have a private house maybe in the next 3 months we will just gotta keep saving at the moment we just dont get a break x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! Hope everyone is well. Been feeling :sick: all day today. Haven't been able to throw up yet though, I think I'll feel better once I'm able to..

My friend sent me her doppler to borrow and I just got it today. I probably won't be able to use it for at least another month, I can't wait!! :)


----------



## puppycat

Nothing seems fair i know. We had to rent a 3 bed because DH has his son every wkend but the council won't take that into account. They will only pay us a 2 bedroom rate until this baby is born.


----------



## jenny25

i think the system is screwed all because of the half wits you seem on jk in the mornings people who dont wanna work get everything the people who wanna work or are working dont get anything :( x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

anyone ever have bright yellow (like neon) throw up?


----------



## jenny25

no darling sounds abit like bile acid hun are you ok xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

just Googled bile acid, it does sound like that. I guess I've just puked everything out of me :shrug:


----------



## hopeful23456

that's probably pure bile florida, sorry you are so sick!


----------



## puppycat

FloridaGirl21 said:


> anyone ever have bright yellow (like neon) throw up?

Yeh, I had this one morning when I'd gotten up and thrown up straight away with an empty stomach, pure bile I think hun :nope:

Well DH is definitely in my bad books - big time!

He had his interview at 6.30pm about 5 minutes down the road. He went on his bike about 6.15pm and I have heard nowt from him since!! There's no way in hell he's still there and I know he wanted to go to a bike club meeting tonight which was at 8pm but he SPECIFICALLY said he'd come home first and put Laura to bed first.

I waited until 20 to 8 before I bathed her myself, gave her a bottle and put her to bed. He hasn't even text me to say where he is!!!

Fuming!!


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy, that sucks. too bad he wasn't on a bicycle, then he wouldn't get that far...


----------



## puppycat

Well he's just pulled up so we'll see what he's got to say! Is it really feasible for him to be at an interview at a car garage for 2.5hrs?


----------



## puppycat

Well apparently, it is!


----------



## hopeful23456

i guess if he was shooting the shit with them (do you use the expression there)?


----------



## puppycat

Lol no but I get what you mean ;)


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, Just wanted to thank you for all your kind words. We had a great ultra sound, and we heard the heartbeat for the first time!! So precious.

The machine at the dr's office is not as good as the fertility clinic and the doctor did a belly scan instead of trans vaginal but we did get a great shot of the baby sticking its leg out, it has long legs!! so precious. I will try and post it later. 

Next Thursday I have my NT scan and bloodwork, so the weekly scans continue for one more week!! ha ha


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Croy! now you can relax, relax, relax. 

with mine, I relax for the first day or two, then keep getting more nervous. it's been a week since mine and i've been panicking...my NT is on Monday! and DH is going with, it will be his first time to one!


----------



## daviess3

U r going to b fine hopeful! I no it!! Croydon congrats hun so exciting! We have our my scan same day mines at 330!!! Boohoo don't want to wait all day!! I actually had chicken curry at the pub first lot of chicken in weeks!! I did enjoy it, few mouthfuls didn't taste right but it was good! I have only had a snacks not a dinner so felt good! Very bloated now tonight!! Oh an the pub coke!! Yum it's my weakness!! X


----------



## puppycat

Oh Coca cola is so good isn't it! I had some from the pub on Monday and wow yummy!

Congrats on the good scan Croy, lots of good news scans in here lately, hope I don't break that on Weds :(


----------



## daviess3

Ur not going to puppy I no it u had to many good symptoms so was hubby all apologetic?? Xx


----------



## puppycat

He couldn't believe how long he'd been there either. Tbf i was ok with him being there, i thought he'd gone off to that bike meet without telling me so he was lucky! Lol.

I made him walk to the shop to get me some chilli doritos though :) heh heh


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies, just wanted to say you didn't offend me earlier either. Puppy we are in the same situation, we have to rent a 3 bed cos of my OH's son too. Not that I mind him coming obviously! 
Love the scan pics and stories of heartbeats preggo ladies! Love stalking this thread!


----------



## puppycat

The other conundrum we have is that we don't get a 12 wk scan, only this one, and we just don't have the funds to get a private one done so do we tell everyone next week? What's the odds on losing between 10 and 12 wks if u have a good scan??


----------



## croydongirl

I think after 7 weeks the chances of m/c drop drastically so after 10 weeks the stats are even lower. I would say that if you have a good scan (which I know you will) you would be pretty safe to tell people.
We are waiting until next weeks scan to announce, but if we were waiting for our next scan weeks away we would have told them today.

Glad you got your hubby to get you your Dorito treats!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hi ladies, glad to hear everyone's doing good! Sorry I haven't posted just been busy with work and super tired do sleeping all the time. We had a scan on Monday and got to see our little peanut moving around! It was amazing! I will post a photo soon.


----------



## hopeful23456

my bump and latest lovenox bruises

Jax- happy to hear about the good scan, congrats!

puppy - after the 10 wk scan they said the mc rate was really low, they said that a few weeks ago too. you will be fine!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 41









lov.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 41


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh ouch! My bruises have almost gone now, not quite yet.

Just tried to use my doppler, well my neighbours, i can find what i assume is placenta (my pulse, just below and right of belly button and whoosh whoosh like fluids moving round) but not baby hb? Will it be close to there do u think?


----------



## daviess3

Jax congrats hun lets see pic!!! Love a pic! Sorry u feel Ill but we do like a symptom! 
Hopeful wow ur little bump is to cute!! Bruises ouch how much longer u have to do that for?? 
Puppy pleased you got ur Doritos my friend had a thing for them an had a boy!! Maybe your going to get a little blue one!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Puppy just wrote a bloody long reply pressed next thread!!! Basically knees up lay down pillow under bottom, gel all along just above hairline an start at one side rotate the probe around one spot you rarely find it with the probe flat to your belly! An push down slightly, volume up, after u rotate if u don't hear move a couple of cm's along keep doin until ur at other side if nothing move down to on hair line etc don't try for to long Hun sometimes u just can't hear it! I do it when I kinda need a wee but not bursting! An when my stomach is empty ish! Good luck let me no how u get on xx


----------



## Jaxvipe

https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn254/JaxVipe/Mobile%20Uploads/1326409138.jpg

Here's my bubs :)


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I just found Poppy's HB on the doppler. Oh my word i'm elated. :cloud9:

Poppy's alive!! :happydance:

I didn't go looking for any more than that one! Lol

Davies, i love you!!!


----------



## daviess3

Yay puppy can u post it? How exciting it's like the best thing ever!!!! I love it!! 
Jax very gorgeous babe lovely an clear!! Congrats xxx


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yay puppy!! I need to get a doppler lpl


----------



## puppycat

Honestly i'm so excited DH is laughing at me! I called him upstairs to listen too, he's been scared too bless him and the smile was so lush. It has melted my heart. I'm just in love in a split second. Wow!

Davies tbh as soon as i found it and DH heard it i put the doppler away. I wouldn't have the first clue how to record it? Although it comes with cd's i don't know what to do with them! lol. I even looked at the doppler itself to see if the cd went in there haha. Clueless.

I won't try again now. I found it and thats good enough for me right now :)


----------



## daviess3

Completely agree, I record it on my phone ah so reassuring an defo put it away! I see how people can b obsessed! I am chilled as long as I find it at some point throughout the day! Lol xx


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations on your good scan, Jax! :thumbup:

I went to the job centre today. I couldn't help but notice how scruffy some people were. Scruffy as in couldn't be bothered to take a shower or brush their hair, wouldn't sit next to them on the bus type. I tried to tell myself that they must be suffering from depression or similar but I am ashamed to say that I couldn't help being a little judgemental :blush:

Then my advisor annoyed the hell out of me. After deciding I wasn't really available for work due to my many appointments and not even wanting to look at my cv she spent a good half an hour lecturing me on what name I should give my baby to the point if giving me a list! She said please could I use a good Christian name - I was Christian, wasn't I? I was so offended and thought it entirely inappropriate but I smiled and sat through it.


----------



## petitpas

Woohoo, Puppy! Welcome to happy doppler land! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

How do u record it on your phone? I use headphones for the doppler, do u just put the headphone on your phone speaker or something?


----------



## puppycat

Thank you :D


----------



## daviess3

Oh puppy I don't use headphones u can but I let mine come out speaker an just record a video on my phone! Then I tried to upload it but couldn't so I emailed heart she did it for me bless her, it's a bit of a faff but I just wanted to share with everyone the lovely sound! 

Puppy doesn't sound fun! How rude of the lady, I would of shocked her an said no I'm a johovah witness! Lol I hate people like that, practice what ever religion does it for u but don't push it on others!? Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Jax- beautiful pic! 

Puppy- so happy you found the heartbeat!

Pip- that sucks, its so selfish when people like that lady act the way they do and in their minds they think they are just the best. 

Didnt know they had Jehovah's witness over there too.


----------



## puppycat

That woman was well out of line. It's called a 'Christian' name regardless of your religion isn't it? And giving you name ideas? Wth? Talk about over stepping the boundaries!


----------



## puppycat

davies this doppler doesn't have a speaker on it :( i do know DH has a set of mini speakers though so maybe if we find those i can try it out?


----------



## petitpas

Ha, don't get me started on her trying to convince me to become a stay at home mum and give up my career after ducky is born.
When I told DH all about it he burst out laughing, it was so ridiculous how she overstepped all the boundaries.


----------



## Round2

Well, it seems the growing penis phenomina is catchy! 

Scan was perfect. We saw a definite hose shaped thingy hanging down between his legs. The tech wouldn't confirm since it's so early. She claims it could be the cord....I'm pretty sure it's a penis!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, I'll catch up in a minute. I survived my day in hospital it's all in my journal on the front page so I don't have to repeat. Pip, I think they are going to test everything again but this hospital is so unreliable...


----------



## filipenko32

It's so wonderful to read about all these scans and heartbeats!! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

I can't wait to go back to work, as soon as i'm 12 weeks successfully pregnant PMA! I am going straight back. However I'm definitely going to be a stay at home mum, at least to nursery age 3. But I'm hoping I'll have another cooking by then (I wish!). I can always return to teaching so not worried. Dont have ambitions to be head or anything!


----------



## daviess3

Fili hope ur ok hun xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Did anyone put on weight after their miscarriages? Ive put on 1.5 stone!!!!! I think its mainly the steroids that did it but that's a lot of weight! Just noticed this morning that some of my clothes are too tight. I'm going to clean the house from top to bottom to burn some cals and start a calorie controlled diet this week. Going to aim for 2 lbs a week till I'm back to ten stone. I'm 5,7 height so its not too bad. Don't want it to creep up and up tho not healthy!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili, sorry you've had to go through this again, its awful. I really hope your tests reveal something next time they are carried out. But again I guess it still could be down to bad luck when you read some of the stories on here. I think this particular pregnancy sounds like "bad luck" and the type that anyone could suffer, it sounds like a bad pregnancy that was doomed from the beginning. As you say you've never had a scan before where they found an empty sac. With your last pregnancy being a chromosomally normal boy that obviously was developing well but something has went wrong - that is the same stage I got to in my last pregnancy when the heartbeat stopped. - its blood clotting that they have discovered with me. They may well have ran your tests too close to the pregnancy last time. I miscarried in May and my tests were run 9 weeks later and then again another 9 weeks later. Fingers crossed you get answers and a successful treatment plan, you deserve it x


----------



## puppycat

Will have a look at your journal in a bit Fili, hope you're ok.

Round, another boy in here, wonder if its going to continue this way?


----------



## justwaiting

Fili, I definetly put on weight about 10kgs in the last year. i think comfort eating, being inactive and unmotivated, as well as the sadness didn't help, I had just started to get back to being active when I fell pg again and stopped exercising as much.

Lovely to hear all the positive scan s ladies


----------



## ttclou25

Jax- Yaya what a beautiful picture!! :happydance::happydance:


Puppy- its so magical finding the heartbeat - congrats sweetie!

Round - Yay another boy!!! Im supprised they didnt comfirm it for you. I had my gender scan at 15w 3d and you could see a little willy. 

The hospital called today they want to scan me on Monday to find out why my tummy is measuring so big. I show some people and they say im small and others im huge. This was at 28 weeks
 



Attached Files:







402072_10150491585009484_512119483_8346756_1190108758_n.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 7


----------



## petitpas

Lou, I'm not surprised you are measuring bigger at the front - your waist is still tiny! Your baby only had one way to grow...

Round, wehey on joining me in team blue! :happydance:
Eek, have you told your daughter?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pip a boy!!!!! :cloud9: I want a boy x x x x


----------



## puppycat

Interesting to hear that Fili, does anyone else have a slight preference this time round?


----------



## filipenko32

Great bump Lou!! Looks right to me for your dates? You're not really that far off now when you think about it?

Sorry if I've missed any posts today, my concentration is a bit fuzzy today!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I've always wanted a boy puppy but of course I'd be just as happy with a girl - very grateful for either, the health of the baby would be my biggest concern I think.


----------



## puppycat

Oh totally Fili. The thing i like about this group especially is we all know that whatever we get will be amazing so when we say we'd like pink or blue we all know we'd be happy either way :)


----------



## petitpas

Exactly, Puppy!
We thought we were having a girl :rofl: so when I saw the willy on screen I was a little surprised to say the least but I'm so excited now! :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Congrats on boy round fili I put on a stone in a year an half!! That's a lot to do with clomid to!!! 
Lots of boys this year wonder who's next?? I would obviously like either!! But as I have : nephews from my sister so my sister an mum would like a girl as it would b first girl our side! Hubby's mum is all about boys probably coz she had 4 girls an 2 boys!! Think my hubby would like boy coz his bro has a little boy an i can see he gets jealous!! He is good with both as he has one of each already but who knows!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

I just don't believe that i'd ever carry a boy so i cannot think anything other than girl. I know if they said i was having a boy i wouldn't believe it but then if they hand me a boy i'll probably fall off the bed! Lol


----------



## petitpas

Lol Puppy.

Well, I'm not breaking the mould. This is going to be the ninth boy of his generation on my mum's side. No girls yet although one of my cousins is due just before me and I don't know what she's having. Probably another boy :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

I'd love a little girl. My girls were adorable when they were little. All curls and giggles!! Now I'm lucky if I get a grunt when they come in from school!!! My oh wants a boy. Not just for himself but for my son. He's always wanted a brother. I can't wait til I can tell him I'm pregnant :)


----------



## daviess3

Ah embo so sweet, girls come back to there mums in the end though! I was like that then hit 20 an my mums my bf! 
R U finding out at 20 weeks?? Lou gorgeous neat bump hun, does it look big coz ur little?? I love it xxx
Pip what cravings did u have for a boy then?? Let's compare symptoms!? Xx


----------



## Embo78

I was the same. Me and my mum clashed badly when I was a teen but as soon as I hit my 20's we were best friends again!
I'm having a private gender scan at 16 weeks. I just can't wait til 20 weeks!! Patience is not one of my best qualities!!!


----------



## puppycat

DH and I have decided if it's twins (like everyone seems to think) then we'll find out, if possible, but if it's a single we'll wait. I think if we decided to find out and they couldn't see I'd be more disappointed and we just don't have the funds to get a private scan atm :(


----------



## Embo78

That's the great thing about private gender scans. They rescan you if baby us uncooperative! My friend had one and they couldn't see between the legs so she went for a walk and then they got it. You'd never get that with an Nhs scan!


----------



## puppycat

That's true! Maybe we can con someone into treating us! lol


----------



## filipenko32

For my 3rd mc we were under the constant care of a private consultant and so we had many scans but he would never tell me the size of it or any details as I think he was just trying to protect my feelings but it drove me mad!! For the 4th mc I took full advantage of the Nhs and they were like: "Yeah this one is x size when it should be y. Yes pretty much a gone-r. Sign here for mc pills. Goodbye." :rofl:. For 2nd tri scans though at a private clinic I imagine it would be wonderful and you can get those 4d ones now too.


----------



## puppycat

Fili I've just read your story and I am so heartbroken for you :( after everything you've been through they just leave you to sit in a room staring at your poor baby :( I am speechless


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks puppy, yeah I know it's shocking isn't it? Well it was waiting around in the 'ensuite' bathroom but still, psychologically it wasnt good for either of us! I'm going to try to erase that memory from my mind!!


----------



## Round2

Filli, I just read the first page of your journal. I'm so, so sorry you had to go through that. What a traumatic day for you. I really hope all this sadness is over for you. Stay strong, this thread is full of women who have gone through what you have gone through and are now happily pregnant.

Congrats on all the good scans yesterday. And I agree, my doc said that after 10 weeks the baby is compeletely formed and you chances of mc go way down.

Hopefuly, oh my! Those bruises are nasty. I used to bruise like that, but for some reason I don't bruise anymore. I have no idea why, but I don't.

For this boy pregnancy, I've noticed that I have way more symtoms than when I was pregnant with my daughter. It could be that I'm 5 years older and wiser, but I've definately felt crappier and more tired than before.

Oh and my doc told me yesterday it was perfectly safe to use my hot tub now. He said in the first trimester there is a slight risk, but after that, he said just to keep the temp below 100 degrees and not to stay in longer than 15 minutes. I'm still leary though.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: fili xxxx

Congrats on all the great scans xxx

Hopeful ouch :wacko: cute bump starting though xxx

Lou I agree with pip looks like only place you've put any weight on is bump it's lovely I wish my bumps looked like that! X I double in size everywhere xxx

Puppy congrats on finding poppys hb :happydance: x I'm worried it wil be twins for me too x

I done a needle an thread test post a while ago an onemof the women got twins she's having twins her 4 yr old alsomtold her before she found outnshe had 2 babies in her belly freaky eh x

I have 3 girls an would love another but as everyone says as long as it's healthy x obviously my hubby would like a boy living with 4 females is no easy feat lol x my wee one who doesn't know about about baby yet said the other day "I think we should get a brother we don't have any brothers in this house" :haha: I'm also considering private scan at 17wks but have to get through next wk's one first x woohoo only 7 more sleeps xxx


----------



## puppycat

What's the needle and thread test hun? I think being this is my last pregnancy (for definite - not doing this again!!) I want to try all the weird tests, I don't have any bicarb yet to pee on but I will do soon! lol


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls! (or afternoon for you i guess). 

lou - cute bump! i have no clue what size normal preg women are but i think it looks good. i really wish i didn't have any bruises, looks much cuter without. 

gotta work today and it's snowing...yuk


----------



## Mrskg

Puppy here is my thread it's a great read an a great test think it's supposed to be something like 98% accurate only thing is on some people it picks up losses an some it doesn't it does with me an all my friends though so think it does more than not let me know how you get on x also can be done on hubby xxx

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/758639-needle-thread-test-wow.html


----------



## puppycat

I just tried it and commented your thread. Over my palm it just gives boy continually. If I try it on my tummy do I have to lie down?


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I just tried tummy an never moved so lay down an still never moved freaked myself out a bit x my friend got boy over her Bally an just had a girl though xx


----------



## puppycat

I just tried it over my tummy and it just gives me boy too. lol


----------



## Mrskg

I found this on baking soda test 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/592000-baking-soda-gender-test-update-pg5.html

There's a bleach test pee in cup add cap of bleach girl - bubbles like sprite boy froths like beer x

Chinese genfpder calendar good too but be careful some want your Chinese age not age you are now x

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-calculator.php 

I get boy on Chinese calendar and Its right with my girls x

An just read there's a cabbage test 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ections-results-included-fun-gender-test.html


----------



## Mrskg

Oh well puppy when your in labour ask for sides on your bed we don't want you falling off lol xxx


----------



## sunny74

Just popping in to give fili an huge hug :hugs:
bad things always seem to happen to good people :cry:, i'm so sorry you have had to go through what you have, the way you were treated in the hospital was awful, i hope you complain, no one should have to go through that.

Wishing you a speedy recovery mentally and physically
Hopefully you will stick around in here for a while? but fully understand if you cant. 


Yey for all the ladies who've had scans, i'm afraid i cant remember all your names yet, but big congrats, i hope to join you all in a week :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks sunny :hugs: oh yeah I'm not going anywhere!! Technically I'm pregnant anyway it's just going to take me a few months to find out lol! Can't leave my buddies during this exciting time anyway! X x x


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone! I had a really busy day yesterday and was so exhausted I couldn't bring myself to post anything. I saw the scan updates though. Congrats to Jax and Croy. Great picture Jax!

Rounders congrats on the penis!!! 

I had another horrible night sleep even though I was exhausted. I just marched myself down to Bed, Bath and Beyond and bought a pillow top/memory foam pad for the bed and a knee pillow. Hopefully both of those combined will take the pressure off my hip and I can have a restful nights sleep. The pad was $300 but my husband gave me the thumbs up to buy it today. 

I have to work on Sunday and since they don't pay overtime, they make us take time off if we work on the weekend. So I took today off. I'm so happy to be home and relaxing. What a difference a day makes!

Oh and Hopeful, I took a look at the pajama jeans. I wasn't crazy about them, but had to look! Decided to pass on buying them. I'm too tired to even go clothes shopping which is a first for me! I'm trying to get by with what I currently own, though it's getting harder.


----------



## Embo78

Happy 11 weeks heart :) you're a lime :)


----------



## daviess3

Happy 11 weeks heart xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 11wks heart xxx

Happy 19wks pip woohoo nearly half way xxxx


----------



## heart tree

We're all hitting milestones! It's incredible.


----------



## heart tree

I found baby's heartbeat yesterday and it was the loudest I've ever heard it. Such music to my ears. My husband is a musician and he's going to try and incorporate the hb into a song!


----------



## puppycat

heart tree said:


> I found baby's heartbeat yesterday and it was the loudest I've ever heard it. Such music to my ears. My husband is a musician and he's going to try and incorporate the hb into a song!

That is so cute :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Pup, I read that you found Poppy's hb! :happydance: I wish you could record it for us! I'm so happy for you. Isn't it the best?

I'm trying to refrain from listening today. I know they say dopplers are safe, but I don't want to annoy my little one. Let's see how long I can go without listening. The doppler is taking the place of the POAS addiction.


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 11 weeks heart! i kinda forgot about the pajama jeans. if they look that bad, i won't get them. I REALLY need pants though, so hard to find decent ones that fit. my size 6's with the be band aren't cutting it anymore. 
I know you counsel elderly people but what about? just curious.


----------



## puppycat

I will try to record it next week after the scan, I don't really want to try again before then because if i can't find it i'll lose my confident feeling! lol


----------



## heart tree

I bought the small/medium be band as I'm pretty slim, but even that feels too tight so I haven't been using it. I'm usually a size 4/6. I need pants too. I bought a pair of size 8 pants (I have the same ones in a 4) the other day but they just look too baggy. I need them to be wider in the waist, but the same everywhere else!

So my job....I work as a social worker/therapist for people who are informal caregivers. Basically my agency provides support to family members who are caring for someone who has a cognitive impairment like dementia or stroke, or caring for someone who is a frail elder. My clients are usually the elderly spouse who is caring for their spouse or the adult children who are caring for a parent or both parents. Typically we get a lot of calls from people who are caring for someone with some form of dementia and they are burnt out and need support. I counsel them, let them know about community resources and when funding permits, I can offer them a small grant so they can hire in home care in order to get a break. 

I also teach classes. I started a 4 week series yesterday where I taught a class about communicating with someone who has dementia and how to deal with problem behaviors. I'm pretty knowledgeable about the aging process and very knowledgeable about all types of dementia - Alzheimer's, vascular dementia, etc. It's very rewarding. My step-father died of vascular dementia and it was horrible to watch. My mother had to care for him and it was very stressful for her. He became paranoid, delusional and had hallucinations. It was awful. I got this job right after he died. It was a perfect fit for me because I was so passionate about the issue. It's nice because I can relate to my clients both professionally and personally.

Down the road, if I ever open a private practice, I think my focus will be on pregnancy loss and infertility. But that's a little too close to home at the moment. I'll stick to dementia! A much lighter topic! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

I know what you mean Puppy. I couldn't find the hb the other day and totally freaked out. But I took a shower and tried it again and found it. Ok, well I'll be waiting to hear that precious little sound whenever you are ready.


----------



## heart tree

Oh I also forgot to add that I get to meet my clients in their homes which is a lovely bonus. I'm not stuck in an office. I get to drive all over the place. And then I also get to do a lot of phone counseling which I can do from home. Another perk! Too bad we're a non-profit and California's economy is in the toilet. We may lose our funding after being around for over 30 years. If we lose our funding, I may be out of a job in July. I'm due in August. Great timing!


----------



## puppycat

That's interesting Heart - my gramp has had tests for Alzheimer's recently. Apparently he's at the stage where it could go either way? He has a check up in May to see if it has developed into Alzheimer's or if he'll be ok. I think though that he is getting worse, it's the short term stuff atm but I dread the future :(


----------



## Embo78

Heart I love that your hubby is going to incorporate your baby's heartbeat into a song. I come from a long line of musicians and think that's amazing. 
It's so interesting what you do for a living. One of my grandad's in the early stages of Alzheimer's. My grandma really struggled caring for him. She's so proud and refuses any help. My dad goes over once a week to sit with him while she does a bit of shopping or has a coffee with a friend but that's all she'll allow.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i bet your clients just love you. one of my friends mom is starting to get alzheimers and the mom lives in FL and my friend is here in MN and is really scared for her mom. that was a few months back so I don't know what's going on now as the mom was living alone (with a daugher nearby) and would go places and not remember where she was or how to get home.
i bought the sm/med be band and exchanged it for the med/lg and it's much more comfortable.


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, it sounds like he currently might have MCI (Mild Cognitive Impairment). Sometimes it doesn't progress into Alzheimer's, but in about 50% of people it does. Short term memory loss is a hallmark symptom of most types of dementia. I hope it just stays at the MCI phase. If you ever have any questions, let me know.

Embo, your grandmother would be my perfect client! I deal with that kind of resistance to help all the time. It's great that she's allowing your dad to give her a little respite. It's really important for her health to get breaks. That's one of our big platforms - self care. We teach people that if they don't take care of themselves, they will end up getting sick and won't be able to provide care to their loved one. Sometimes it's a real struggle to get someone to accept help though. Especially the older generation who are very proud. 

It's an awful disease. I can attest to that. Thanks for sharing ladies. It's something that touches most people's lives. I'm always here for advice if anyone needs it.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, that sounds like a very rewarding job. You must be a very patient person!

Hopeful, bite the bullet and get yourself a pair of maternity trousers. Just one. See how you get on with them... Or start with a pair of maternity leggings with long loose tops or short floaty dresses.

Davies, foodwise I've had no real cravings but a ton of dislikes. I don't like:
skins (for example on tomatoes)
greasy food (fried, deep fried, breaded)
pork
anything sweet, especially chocolate although I managed to drink hot chocolate for heartburn
citrus fruits I would probably have enjoyed but my heartburn made them impossible
fruit and vegetables that don't look perfect (for instance peas that are of uneven size or colour, grapes with marks on them etc)

So, who feels the same way?


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, is the mom young? It's scary when they are so far away. At least there is another daughter close by. 

I think I need to go get the med/large be band. 

Oh and ouch to your bruises! I bet you can't wait to wean off of them.

Did you girls see that Lee thinks she had a squinter line yesterday? She hasn't updated today. I hope she'll join us this month.


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, I can't wait for Lee to join us! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Petit - Up to now my saving graces have been Coca Cola, Haribo and S&V crisps. Obviously that's not all I eat but those have been my MS lifesavers.

Today I have had a packet of my lovely crisps and :sick: wow is it not sitting nice on my tummy - tastes changing?

I'm at the stage where I now feel hungry BUT I don't have any desire to eat or even an idea of what to eat :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Pip, lately I've been craving sweet. I just bought cinnamon and sugar pita chips. Last Saturday I made French Toast for lunch and smothered it in maple syrup. Oh my god, it was so good. I'm loving fruit, but not bananas as much which I usually love. I'm also not eating any chocolate these days which again I usually love. 

I know what you mean about fruit and veggies being perfect! How strange!

Did you all see in the news yesterday there is a fungacide that is used on oranges in Brazil that can cause infertility? The fungacide was banned in the US years ago, but orange juice makers are blending Florida oranges with Brazil oranges. Some of the biggest brands like Tropicana and Minute Maid are doing it! I just bought some oj and made sure it was made from 100% Florida oranges. I don't want that crap messing with my baby!


----------



## heart tree

puppycat said:


> I'm at the stage where I now feel hungry BUT I don't have any desire to eat or even an idea of what to eat :shrug:

I can TOTALLY relate to that feeling! It's awful!


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> Aww thanks sunny :hugs: oh yeah I'm not going anywhere!! Technically I'm pregnant anyway it's just going to take me a few months to find out lol! Can't leave my buddies during this exciting time anyway! X x x

Good good, glad your staying :happydance:

The way you are coping with your loss but are still able to be genuinely happy for others is amazing :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Has LeeC tested today? Oooo so exciting. I hope she's joining us here soon :)

My MS lifesaver is Perrier water with a slice of lemon. Although I am getting a bit sick of it now!!

I totally get what you mean pip. Gav got me some grapes but they were really big and nobbly iykwim!! I couldn't face them and gave them to my daughter!!! How weird!!


----------



## heart tree

Sunny I agree. Fili's genuine happiness for others is a lesson for me. After my losses, I have a hard time being happy for anyone as I'm so engulfed in my own grief. She amazes me too! How are you feeling?

Embo we don't know if Lee tested today! She hasn't posted all day! And to make matters worse, she didn't even post a picture of the squinter. Talk about a tease. That's borderline abuse! :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: heart !!! How dare she do that to us!! Does she not know who we are !!!

Fili amazes me every day. Nuff said!


----------



## puppycat

Just done some cous cous, will let you know how this goes! lol

Come on Lee, don't keep us in suspense!!


----------



## heart tree

Seriously, Lee has really crossed the line. Surely she knows how much we need this information! Fili suggested she was just napping as she was a tired pregnant woman. Let's hope so!


----------



## Embo78

Haha! Those pregnancy hormones kicking in! 
Hope she's ok.


----------



## petitpas

WAKEY WAKEY, LEE!

Anyone in Scotland who can give her a closer shout?


----------



## hopeful23456

heart- my friends mom is in her 60s I think? maybe later 60s? 

i was lurking for a Lee update too

pip- i'm having trouble finding decent looking maternity pants, I looked once and they had some huge panel thing in front of them. i bought some really cute maternity jean jeggings online from old navy and wouldn't you know it, the waist size is great but they are too tight for me on my lower legs as i don't like tight clothes at all. so not sure about them. i know jeggings are small around your legs but geez...

heart- get the med-lg band - you will like it better!

i don't like pickles, never really have (and despise olives and bananas) but just had some pickle flavored kettle chips which aren't that bad.


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny I agree. Fili's genuine happiness for others is a lesson for me. After my losses, I have a hard time being happy for anyone as I'm so engulfed in my own grief. She amazes me too! How are you feeling?

definately a lesson for me too, i was still avoiding pregnant friends and ones with new babies up until very recently. thanks fili :hugs:

i'm not too bad thanks heart, was feeling a bit sick this morning but eating something seems to help, boobs not as sore but i'm taking the ms as a good sign, ive never had it b4, scan all booked and i'm actuallly looking forward to it, all the positiveness here helps loads, if you all can do it, so can i :happydance:

Your job is really interesting Heart, my friend in the uk has just started teaching her own course in how to massage people with dementia, after working with dementia as a massage therapist for years, she now teaches carers and other massage therapists to do the same. Very rewarding work, i hope you dont lose your job it is so important to care for our senoir citizens.



Embo78 said:


> :rofl: heart !!! How dare she do that to us!! Does she not know who we are !!!
> 
> Fili amazes me every day. Nuff said!

we should start a fili fan club :haha:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hopeful, have you ever been to clothes mentor? They are like a consignment shop and they have a nice selection of maternity clothes. I got a pair of jeans from.there for like $10.


----------



## daviess3

Pip I love fruit tomatoes omg I live tesco finest I think there picollo cherry tomatoes or something?!! Cherries yum oranges, apples! Don't like meat bacon red meat chicken! Especially garlic yuk!! 
Oh an I have quite liked a fried hash brown fried egg with baked beans an actually fried slice lol!! 
Maybe I'm having girl then coz were completely opp taste wise! 

Oh keeping everything crossed for you leec!!!! Gonna come check in see if an update!! 
How's everyone else?? Xx


----------



## LeeC

Hello Ladies

Sorry to keep you all in suspense, I was at the other end of the country yesterday with no internet.
Severe withdrawal.

I just posted in the rm thread, as I didn't want to hi-jack this thread lol...

I think I am out ladies, I tested yesterday and early this morning and it looks like my line eye got the better of me with a big dirty evap (rookie mistake I know) :dohh:

It's nearly 6am and I have been looking at it for nearly an hour.
I will no doubt leave it beside my bed now and obsess over it later in daylight.

:wave: to everyone.

Thank you for all your support, you are all so wonderful, can't wait to join you. I am secretly stalking you all and your :baby: progress.


----------



## LeeC

I've just quickly read through some of your posts.

Lol... You ladies are hilarious, really cheered me up.

THANK YOU x


----------



## daviess3

Ah leec sorry was an evap Hun, there so cruel it mayb different in daylight! U never no! Hope ur well. 
X
Afm I'm up dog was having a coughing fit this morning at 445 woke me up!! Bless her! Then dh was off to work at 6 so I got up had cup of tea an 2 biscuits as I felt really hungry, now on sofa with blanket dogs asleep already, I feel a lazy day coming on ! X


----------



## LeeC

I'm still here on the sofa too, looks like another evap showed up on my test. I'm 99% sure I'm out Davies.
I've been using SD EPT, never had evaps on them before so must have been a dodgy batch, it's so cruel.
Lazy day with the dogs here too, as dh is out, yay lol...
x


----------



## petitpas

I managed those piccolo tomatoes for dinner last night! I also had a Mars ice cream yesterday. Felt a bit funny afterwards and had to calm my stomach with more hot chocolate but it was a start!
Had to say no to pork though :sick: even though I no longer gag over it, pork still sits very heavily in my stomach and can make me feel ill for hours. I'm the most pathetically picky eater these days - I'm embarrassed of myself :nope:

Lee, two evaps together sound suspicious but you are a professional urine analyst by now and I trust your judgement. I suppose it is just a cruel batch. What brand is SD?

I'm hanging with the cat.


----------



## LeeC

Good morning Pip, how's you (and ducky).

SD = Super Drug = mess with your mind lol...

I'll do a Clearblue Digi tomorrow.

Nice cuppa tea and some early morning TV on the agenda x


----------



## LeeC

Oh no, you've gone from the appetite of a horse on the steroids to the appetite of a sparrow...
All that talking of food is making me hungry, may need to wake dh soon for a fry up (sorry, that probs doesn,t help you)

Oh, dog says hello to cat lol.. x


----------



## petitpas

Just got my tea, looked at the frosty view out the window and got back into bed :haha:

Wow, I'm pretty shocked. I thought superdrugs were famous for not having evaps. Not to get your hopes up or anything but are you sure they are evaps? Definitely no smidgen of pink in there?


----------



## petitpas

Sorry, cat is ignoring dog.


----------



## Mrskg

Morning ladies x no long lie for me x my middle daughter stayed at my mums last night but kindly left her alarm set for half 7 an that woke the wee one so left hubby in bed sn weve got duvets on the couch x no long lie for me! 

Lee I'm hopeful for you I've never had an evap on a superdrug so hope this is start of your bfp! Xxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Lucky you getting morning tv I've got imagination movers an doodle bops to look forward too you'll all be joining me in kids telly soon lol x


----------



## LeeC

Lol... Dog sticks tongue out at cat.

I am so easily swayed, I am now studying my 11 dpo test and todays, there is def something, more of an indent than colour though.
I always found SD reliable until now, so there's only one way to clear this up ClearBlue digi tomorrow with fmu.

Thanks Davies, Pip, MrsKG x


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, thanks for your kind words but really I'm so happy for you all as I understand what you've been through and it's just as important you have a cheerleading group!! You know support can massively decrease the chances of a loss too??. However if you put me in a room with first time heavily pregnant women I would have a meltdown!!! 

Congratulations on getting to 11 weeks + everyone!! :cloud9: 

Afm I am on a 1.5 stone weight loss programme to get to 10 stone again, those steroids did me in! I ran two laps yesterday and today I'm doing 4 and on a cal controlled balanced diet. Don't want an extra problem of being overweight so nipping it in the bud now, before next pregnancy and it gives me something to focus on too but omg I nearly died yesterday doing 2 laps round the field!! Wish me luck!


----------



## daviess3

Don't b to hard on urself fili ur body has been through a massive ordeal, I would concentrate on healthy eating for while my lovely don't push urself to hard!! Xxxx

Leec I am shocked to I have never had evap on sd! I did on tesco though! Can u post a pic?? Another trick I used to do as a poas addict was put the torch light on my phone behind the test if there's colour u can see it alot clearer with a light if not you see it's silvery!! Try it hun!! 
I'm on sofa with blanket already had little hour this morn pip far to early to go out plus my cars in garage!! I love it! I'm jealous u have my tomatoes!! My tesco shop is being delivered at 11-1 an I have kiwi large oranges bananas cherries tomatoes cucumber swede I'm so excited!! That's along with cadburys Creme eggs small cans of ginger ale an cans of appletiser!!! How exciting! An chocolate croissants for breakfast!! X


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Davies. I tried to take a pic, but nothing shows up. I will keep my reserve and hang out for the digi test.......
Erm ok, so I'm digging around under the sink right now looking for a torch light lol...

Fili, I know what you mean about the steroids, I seriously split one of my skirts trying to get it over my thighs last week, I have def put about a stone on already, I mentioned it to the doc, but she said it should come off pretty quickly when we stop them.

I was told not to exercise on them too, is this the same for you.
Good for you getting up and running but make sure you don't over exert yourself x


----------



## petitpas

When I came off the steroids I noticed a definite shift in shape. They make your body store fat around the middle. My face returned to normal and my hunger also decreased somewhat. Obviously it is not completely gone, but I am down from 6-7 meals to 3-4 meals/day now :haha:
When my friend came off steroids (not pregnant) she seemed to lose a number of pounds quite quickly. As the others said, don't kill yourself through exercise just yet. Be gentle to your body for at least a week, please!

Lee, I'd be wary with a digi tomorrow. SD's come up at 10miu, digis start at 50, I believe. Or was it 25? In any case, it can take 2-3 fays for hcg to double at this point.
What else have you got in the house? Any more SDs you could use late tonight or tomorrow? That might give you a clearer idea. More indentations :( some colour :D


----------



## puppycat

Lee i got my BFP this time with an SD. My tests initially could've been mistaken for evaps but having used them regularly and never having a hint of a line i knew it had to be real. I didnt get pos on a digi until the SD was quite a bit more obvious. 

Ahhh just post the pics so we can all squint! Lol


----------



## jenny25

girls can i ask a question with us being on the same boat with the pregnancy's we lost did you feel different on them till now? like you knew something was wrong before it happened ? this time around i dont feel that there is anything wrong with this pregnancy unlike what i did with the last 3 am i being weird? xx


----------



## daviess3

No jenny I no what u mean! I feel like that then next min I panic again lol! But I do feel like this ones for keeps plus my symptoms have been very different, hope ur ok chick xx
Lee how did u get on with torch have u taken the test out of the casing?? X


----------



## puppycat

No i didnt feel any differently which is why i spent most of this pregnancy worrying. If you feel better about this one though then hold on to that feeling tight! :)


----------



## LeeC

I know what you're saying Pip, but I just bought a twin pack and I'm dry, there is nothing else in the house. I'll try and hold out but with my track record I can't guarantee anything...
I'll buy a couple of cheapies tomorrow, as I am sneaking around and hiding sticks so dh doesn't know. I truly am an addict lol...
The weight issue is a nightmare, I'll be honest and say I'm struggling with it but it'as all for a good cause hopefully.

Davies, no luck with the torch yet and it was out of the case after 10 mins lol... I'm still looking at the damn thing now, I think I would still be poas even after first tri if I got there.

Puppy, I'll try for a better pic.


----------



## puppycat

Just lost my breakfast :(


----------



## petitpas

Jenny, I think I understand what you mean. I felt 'off' from the start with both of my pregnancies that failed early, even before I started bleeding. Now whether that was an intrinsic knowledge my body had that something was wrong with them or a drop in hormones, I do not know. With the others I felt fine until a sudden dread feeling overcame me when they died but that really was sudden and right at the end. The last one of those was tested and came back as healthy so I guess I had no fear to feel.

With this one I have had my worried moments but in general have had a peaceful happy feeling from the start.


----------



## petitpas

Oh Puppy, I hate throwing up, you poor thing :hugs:

Great sign, though! :winkwink:


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys , petitpas thats what i was trying to get out i dont have the sudden dread i feel really peaceful and at ease this time around kinda similar too aarron's pregnancy and he is here i dont know if its the fact that st marys have stepped in seen what i needed adjusted things to how they should be which might be given me that peace at mind for the time being i will probably end up a nervous wreck on wed but at least they will be able to date the pregnancy properly i think im only 5 weeks today so should be 5+4 on wed when they scan me x


----------



## daviess3

Puppy poor u!! Xxx
Lee do u have an iPhone? There's a torch on that? Or I use to use a reading light torch lol! 
Trust me when u get bfp do not test after first tri! As I found out at about 7 weeks your hcg levels gets stronger hence lines get lighter = stressed out sarah convinced was losing another one! Even though I felt sick etc! Had a scan perfect! Had one more test left at home so came home mixed it with water bobs ur uncle dark dark test!! I'm a or sorry was a poas addict now I'm a Doppler addict!! I soooo want to check ur test out!! I got bfp this time with boots test nice an dark! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I also found out that you know your hcg is high if you use a tiny tiny tiny drop of pee and the test line is darker than the control but if you use lots of pee the test line is lighter or the same as the control - not diluting with water or anything just changing the amount. It's weird! Diluting with water didn't work well in the end.


----------



## daviess3

Wow didn't no that! I haven't tested since I promised myself I wouldnt! I obsess over my Doppler imstead! Haha! How u doing today?? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm ok thanks, I'm just wondering whether to bother waiting one complete cycle before ttc again or just get on with during 1st cycle after mc! Hubby is not bothered when but just want to make sure it's safe iykwim but don't want to wait too long unnecessarily.


----------



## daviess3

Fili I personally didn't do ov tests after mc but I did try I just felt like if it's meant to b it's meant to b! I certainly wasn't going to prevent it! I take clomid to get pg I didn't take clomid but had sex at what I thought was right time! I think what's meant to b is meant to b? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah i like that Davies, i might just ntnp and not do opk tests. Mybe if I get my hubby to hide them!!!? I am sure nsn is going to be successful and she didn't even get her af before falling pregnant so I think we will ntnp. There ive made a decision!


----------



## hopeful23456

Morning everyone! 

All that food talk has me hungry. 

Lee- I'm so hoping thats the start of a line, it's still early! 

Fili- more hugs to you, I completely lost it after my fourth but if I knew then that I would be so blessed a little over 2 months later, it would have eased my mind. Wow, now that I write it, it really wasn't that long before! 
my 4th was end if aug,5.5 wks, an irregular sac with like a scrambled yolk in it. I had scan, they told me not good, hcg had dropped from 1155 to 200s in 2 days, started bleeding afternoon of scan. Waited for ovu...

I bd once with pos opk mid sept, had AF end of sept. went on follistim for first time in oct (did clomid before may-july) had some really early chemical if you can even call it that mid oct, hcg only to 5, re office said really strange, had pos frer even. AF came heavy a day early, started stim meds cd3, got bfp and here I am.

So, you are going to be fertile myrtle... are you going to beta to check hcg dropping? I always did, then I didn't have to guess and wait as you won't ovu wih hcg in your system.
I wanted to let you know this story as I googled SO much on ttc after a mc at the time. And any story I read of a preg working out soon after a mc made me feel much better


Davies- cant believe you have a st Bernard! My bro has one too but I have never seen it (issues there)

Pip- happy 19 weeks yesterday! Whenever I look at your ticker I think it goes faster than any ticker I've seen. 

Puppy- sorry to hear about the puking, really hope you start to feel better soon. 

Jenny- I had never had implantation cramps before this preg, and this time does feel different but my others were so early and I didn't have a clue anything was wrong back then. 
Afm: longest I've gone without a scan, 9 days. Nt scan mon. Ate way too much yesterday, gained 10 lbs now total. Oh, and had to google stones! So not a stone yet, close ;)

Had to edit post! It said huge and not hugs. Didn't mean that! 

Oh, the dog cat talk had me laughing! You girls are hilarious, I again wish we could all get together.


----------



## daviess3

Wow exciting hopeful my scans not till thur!! My st Bernard is lovely her names willow, we just got back from the vets! She ripped one of her claws £54 later! We had a ear infection last week, £50 pound!! She's our baby, she cries when me an Pete aren't here!! Not continually but she listens out for cars an sits by front door!! She's lovely do u have a dog?? 

Pleased we have a decision fili xx ( look at me! We have a decision!!) xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, gosh that was quick wasn't it!! So you technically had a little pregnancy just before your twinny bfp! I know! I wish I could know the future and just not worry. Even if a magic ball said I'll just have to wait two more years but they will def give me children I'd be happy with that and wait but its the not knowing isnt it? thanks for telling me.:hugs: Are you feeling ok, not sick or anything? I will prob just do preg tests until they are negative and then ntnp x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'd love a St Bernard Davies :cloud9: 
I've just been for a run, I managed 3 laps around the field. Hubby came with me nut he just sat on the bench listening to football. The field is pretty bt it's surrounded by woods and quiet so i always get hubby to come as you never know do you! X


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I'm glad you're feeling a bit better an tell me to butt out but after my mmc with med management I was told to take it easy for a week x I just don't want you over doing it xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrskg, I know they told me to take it easy too!! But I'm a rebel and I want my body to behave and back to fighting fitness!! I feel good actually after having done that and the cramps are non existent now. But thanks for looking after me :hugs: :hugs:. How are you feeling? X x x


----------



## Mrskg

I'm just worried because your body thinks it's just been through labour an you could cause bleeding to be worse sorry I'm just a worrier about everything just now I'm sure you know better than anyone how your body is x just ignore me lol xxx

I'm ok x well okish x just want it to be Friday so I know one way or another x I think every possible senario has went through my head from another mmc all the way through to twins! So right now my head is a bit mangled x thank for asking xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going to be keeping everything crossed for you mrskg, I have a feeling everything is going to work out perfectly for you though :cloud9: I think you're going to be one happy lady next Friday. I know the waiting is torture though!! X x x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili I hope so too x but think my defence is to be prepared for the worst anything above is a big bonus x just need to think only 6 more sleeps xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - I meant to say too that any weight will come off quick, but your body will probably try and hold on to some until the hcg is gone. So yes, don't overdo it ! ;) then you will get bfp and just put it on again anyway. 

Mrskg- I think your scan will go great too!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Davies. I held both SD tests infront of a haolgen bulb (grasping at straws) and the line is quite light at (approx) 11 dpo and more so today at 12 dpo (approx).
I really don't want to get my hopes up, I may try to hold out now til Monday.
I suppose a couple more days on the steroids isn't the end of the world.

Fili, glad the cramps have subsidied, last year I got a BFP 3.5 weeks after one of my miscarriages, so if you feel ok, I say go for it huni x.


----------



## daviess3

Oh leec exciting well start of exciting mayb there's hope mine have all started out like that! I say fulfil my urge an poas Tom!! U no u want to!! Xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Just wanted to update everyone... We found out today that we're expecting2 babies!!!! Both had HBs!! :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1275.jpg


----------



## sunny74

wow florida, fantastic!
Big Congrats :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Omg Florida congrats fab news you an hopeful can b twin buddy's!! So happy for u an how lovely to see hb xxx


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow Florida :) :) twins!! We have two sets of twins on the thread :) :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats Florida :happydance:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Amazing news Florida! Congrats!! You must be over the moon!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Florida that is fantastic news!! Congratulations!! X x x


----------



## puppycat

Wow Florida! Correct me if i'm wrong but didnt u have an inkling it could be two? I might be thinking of someone else. That's an amazing scan pic too, so clear x


----------



## filipenko32

I think she was suspicious about her hcg results at 14dpo which were very high!


----------



## Round2

Wow Florida, congrats. Are both sets of twins on this thread without fertility meds? That's pretty amazing!


----------



## Mrskg

Wow congrats Florida xxxxx


----------



## jenny25

girls im having a couple of concerns , ive been having pains in my left ovary sometimes its like pulsating pain that comes and goes and then its like little sharp pains i have no clue what too do , im not bleeding or anything like that and i dont know if its another cyst i havent said anything to hubby as i dont want him to worry him what should i do x


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny it will be your corpus luteum most likely, I'm 99% sure it will be, that's a common and perfectly normal twinge to have, it shows it's working hard. However, pains in one side can also be ectopic scares but you should know these are rare but still I would go get an even earlier scan just to check that there is a sac there, just to be 100% sure and because ectopics are life threatening. I VERY much doubt it's this though. X x x


----------



## sunny74

jenny25 said:


> girls im having a couple of concerns , ive been having pains in my left ovary sometimes its like pulsating pain that comes and goes and then its like little sharp pains i have no clue what too do , im not bleeding or anything like that and i dont know if its another cyst i havent said anything to hubby as i dont want him to worry him what should i do x

Jenny i had this about a week ago, as fili said, its normal, dont worry please :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Sounds normal to me Jenny xx


----------



## jenny25

thanks for your reply girls i had one of those before in my pregnancy with jamie same kinda things ive only had it a couple of times i have no bleeding no fever no pains in my shoulders etc im on progesterone pessarys as well so i dont know if thats messing with it xx


----------



## ttclou25

Florida - wow how exciting!!! I'm do so happy for u xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Jenny I had that with this pregnancy too. At exactly the same time you are having yours. It ended up being the corpus luteum. Since my pregnancy prior to this was ectopic, I was terrified of another. They monitored me closely for one since my risk was higher. Luckily it wasn't another ectopic. I actually never felt my ectopic even as I was being rolled into surgery to have it removed at 9 weeks.


----------



## petitpas

Florida, that's amazing news! How did your OH react? :haha:

Jenny, I had pains on my left side all the way through first tri. It's good that you know the signs of something wrong but hopefully your first scan will put you ar ease.


----------



## hopeful23456

Florida- awesome!!! Congrats!!!!!

Mine were with fertility meds and iui...24 shots worth around $2500. All covered by ins thank god. Maxed out ins for if meds and now have new ins plan on jan 1
My dad is a fraternal twin too. My grandma didn't know she was having twins until they came out!


Jenny- I think it's normal, I had twinges and stuff too, and corpus luteum cysts will do that.


----------



## jenny25

awww thanks guys <3 since you all have been super nice do you fancy sharing my terrys chocolate orange :D xx


----------



## hopeful23456

It's so crazy how much they grow. I was looking at my first scan and they are so tiny! Now they look so much bigger. So cool to have pics like that!
Jenny- I love chocolate orange!


----------



## puppycat

:sick: chocolate

No thanks! lol


----------



## jenny25

lol i have a glass of irn bru and some chocolate im happy plus the dog snoring on the sofa hehehe x


----------



## puppycat

I have just got a glass of water, I feel really weird tonight, got a headache and feel a bit 'not here' if that makes sense. I'm wondering if I'm a bit dehydrated after being so sick this morning. I've had 2 glasses of water and 2 glasses of fanta (for flavour, water doesn't cut it!) :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

hun have you tried lemonade and diluting orange sooo nice , maybe your tired i kinda feel like my eyes are just boggling around i think i need to go to bed but hubby is upstairs playing the ps3 lol x


----------



## puppycat

We have lemonade but I don't like the taste or smell of it, it's another weird pregnancy thing. My saving grace up to now has been Coca Cola but even that's gone by the way side now :(


----------



## jenny25

awww you know what i love right now pepsi mmmmm i cant get enough of it lol x


----------



## daviess3

Ladies appletiser ginger ale!!! Not together but they r good fizzy!! X


----------



## puppycat

DH bought me some ginger herbal tea but it was rank! Lol. Haven't tried ginger ale though, in pregnancy i mean, had it before.


----------



## petitpas

I don't like ginger tea, either. But for a few weeks just cutting a thin slice of fresh ginger and pouring boiling water over it as a home-made tea helped. It doesn't cut it anymore, though :(


----------



## ttclou25

Morning, had my usual crapy nights sleep with monkey jumping about. But yay I've reached 30 weeks count down is on :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Morning Lou wow congrats on 30 weeks what an achievement! Did I miss an update from u? How did u get on about ur measurements etc?? Did the put u forward or anything? I got to sleep at midnight woke up at 6 went back to sleep till 830 so not to bad! My shoulders an middle back r all achey now though?! X


----------



## jenny25

morning girls , im feeling all mixed up and dunno if its hormonal i guess its gonna be one of those days :( x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lou happy 30 weeks :dance:

Jenny...perfectly normal to feel that way...first few weeks are vile but worth it :hugs:

Davies...I love my sleep too :haha:

Fili...hoPE you're doing ok :hugs:

Who is having scans and stuff this week apart from puppy?

Happy Sunday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Jenny I was hormonal yest!! I'm moody today! Lol! 
I have my nt scan thur an think heart does to! Hopeful has hers Tom! X


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny I feel like that for no reason lol! 
Davies could you put a power shower in between your shoulder blades - that might help!? 
Happy 30 weeks Lou! :cloud9:
Nsn how are you? Will you have another scan before 12 weeks now or will you wait!? 
Can't believe we've got another set of twins in the pal family!! 
I'm waiting for my tesco order and hubby has gone out playing football. I've ordered lots of healthy stuff and going for another 4 laps round the field this Arvo. I've also ordered 30 day shred fitness DVD it's supposed to yield miraculous results! X x x


----------



## daviess3

Going to go do the shower now see if it works!! X


----------



## sunny74

i fly back to the uk wednesday and have my first scan on thursday 
bit anxious...

Wanted to ask you ladies that are on progesterone, how they found out you had low levels? i'm not sure i've ever been tested, how do they test you and when?


----------



## petitpas

Ah, fili, from what I've heard it's a killer! You brave woman, you!


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies. Feel like a zombie this morning - the downside to taking these sickness tablets. Had a nap yesterday from 5-7pm then went back to bed about 11 and not long got up. It's broken sleep for loo breaks and crazy dreams but its still sleep.

Dry cereal and water for breakfast, hopefully it stays down this morning. I need a bath and its DH's son's birthday so we're taking him out for food. DH gone to pick him up.


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys i know its so worth it i think once i have my scan on wed it will seem more real im not having loads of pregnancy symptoms just some here and there and im just scared of another loss xx


----------



## petitpas

Sunny, by this point it would have been obvious, I think. If you haven't had any spotting until now I think your progesterone is not an issue.
My doc put me on the supplements as a precautionary matter even though the odd times I was tested everything was fine. I don't think I needed it but if you are worried you can always ask for them.


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny my opinion about progesterone is a bit controversial and based on what Lesley Regan says in her book about miscarriages. I don't really believe it works and that it's a coincidence if the pregnancy works out BUT I'm no doc and lots of ladies have had success with it. Some studies show there might be benefit if you use it straight after ov. Also Lesley regan is actually carrying out a study at the moment to see if progesterone supplements work from ov. One thing for sure is that it does no harm. Have you had your progesterone level measured yet?


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Ah, fili, from what I've heard it's a killer! You brave woman, you!

I'll let you know! 20 mins a day! You should see my stomach now it looks like I'm 6 months pregnant when I breathe out, no lie!! I might take a before and after pic and post it on here when I lose it! You were right about the middle weight gain with the steroids, all my weight has gone on boobs and stomach. I look pregnant and I'm so not! Cruel!!


----------



## daviess3

Sunny I had my test few years back an had low prog levels but was never prescribed it when pg first time, but I had classic signs of low prog in pg, at 8 weeks I started brown spotting I personally think that's why I lost my first!! I basically did my research after my first mc an I asked sorry rather demanded it!! In the uk it's called cyclogest I have 400 mg there a pessarie. Apparently they can't do any harm so u may aswell ask for them I say! Where r u then sunny?? Xx
Puppy hope u start to feel bit better soon hun r u going to b able to eat today?? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: puppy it sounds like you're really struggling :nope:


----------



## ttclou25

daviess3 said:


> Morning Lou wow congrats on 30 weeks what an achievement! Did I miss an update from u? How did u get on about ur measurements etc?? Did the put u forward or anything? I got to sleep at midnight woke up at 6 went back to sleep till 830 so not to bad! My shoulders an middle back r all achey now though?! X

Have my scan tomorrow at 11.40 - would be amazing if they push me forward more!! Ill come and update how it goes x


----------



## sunny74

petitpas said:


> Sunny, by this point it would have been obvious, I think. If you haven't had any spotting until now I think your progesterone is not an issue.
> My doc put me on the supplements as a precautionary matter even though the odd times I was tested everything was fine. I don't think I needed it but if you are worried you can always ask for them.

did you have a blood test to test for it?
I think i ov'd late so i'm not as far along as my ticker says, up to maybe a week behind i reckon. its was never mentioned at my rmc appointment, she just said all my tests were negative




filipenko32 said:


> Sunny my opinion about progesterone is a bit controversial and based on what Lesley Regan says in her book about miscarriages. I don't really believe it works and that it's a coincidence if the pregnancy works out BUT I'm no doc and lots of ladies have had success with it. Some studies show there might be benefit if you use it straight after ov. Also Lesley regan is actually carrying out a study at the moment to see if progesterone supplements work from ov. One thing for sure is that it does no harm. Have you had your progesterone level measured yet?

I'm not sure if i have fili, when do/can they test for it?


----------



## jenny25

im on progesterone as well since the last pregnancy i have had spotten and stuff x


----------



## sunny74

daviess3 said:


> Sunny I had my test few years back an had low prog levels but was never prescribed it when pg first time, but I had classic signs of low prog in pg, at 8 weeks I started brown spotting I personally think that's why I lost my first!! I basically did my research after my first mc an I asked sorry rather demanded it!! In the uk it's called cyclogest I have 400 mg there a pessarie. Apparently they can't do any harm so u may aswell ask for them I say! Where r u then sunny?? Xx
> Puppy hope u start to feel bit better soon hun r u going to b able to eat today?? Xx

did they have to test you at a certain time in your cycle? i will ask about it when i go for my scan, but just curious why it has never been mentioned, i guess because its not proven to work.
I'm in the canaries, on fuerteventura, not looking forward to coming back to the cold place! I came back to the uk in october for the same reason (pregnant) and lost that one so hoping for a different result this time, fingers crossed....


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. I'm taking each day as it comes. It's far easier when we have nothing planned of a day and i can do things slowly, today will be hard because not only does it factor in a food environment but its a kids place so will be very loud and busy and possibly overwhelming (maybe even a little smelly? Gah!) Lol.

Don't get me wrong girls, i am willing to deal with anything if it means my bean is healthy but i can't help worrying how MY body is holding up, you know?


----------



## filipenko32

Well sunny, there are a few tests for progesterone. One is cd 21 to check you have ovulated - I think the number has to be over 15. The other is a simple blood test usually done in conjunction with hcg. I think the number should be 20 or more to show that the pregnancy is ongoing. With my second mc my number was 15 and the doc told me that was a sign of a failing pregnancy. If the progesterone number is going down that is a bad sign too but it doesn't rise or double like hcg it just has to be a certain stable number and it doesnt have to be extremely high. There are many successful pregnancies when the number is low -ish. The docs ive seen have the attitude of 'giving the progesterone a go' but that if it's low to begin with it's because the pregnancy is not sending the right signals to the body to produce more proest to support the pregnancy because the pregnancy is failing anyway rather than the 'cause' is low progesterone iykwim. But like I say, I've heard other docs believe in progesterone to turn a pregnancy around. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

eugh i feel crap... iv got a head cold :(

How are you lovely ladies??


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> Well sunny, there are a few tests for progesterone. One is cd 21 to check you have ovulated - I think the number has to be over 15. The other is a simple blood test usually done in conjunction with hcg. I think the number should be 20 or more to show that the pregnancy is ongoing. With my second mc my number was 15 and the doc told me that was a sign of a failing pregnancy. If the progesterone number is going down that is a bad sign too but it doesn't rise or double like hcg it just has to be a certain stable number and it doesnt have to be extremely high. There are many successful pregnancies when the number is low -ish. The docs ive seen have the attitude of 'giving the progesterone a go' but that if it's low to begin with it's because the pregnancy is not sending the right signals to the body to produce more proest to support the pregnancy because the pregnancy is failing anyway rather than the 'cause' is low progesterone iykwim. But like I say, I've heard other docs believe in progesterone to turn a pregnancy around. Hope this is helpful!

when did they give you the test fili the one in conjunction with hcg? how many weeks were you?
very helpful thanks, i'm not too worried just one thing that lots of you seem to be on and its never been mentioned to me

How are you feeling today? take it easy your body does need to recover :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

It was my second mc and my hcg was 3000 ish and my progesterone was 15. I was 7.4 but the pregnancy was showing 6.4 crl and it had a large yolk sac with a strong heartbeat at the time of the scan. Doc immediately said the progesterone level showed it was failing. They took my levels as if a pregnancy has a large yolk sac there is a 40% chance of success so he wanted to see if this would be ongoing I think. Suddenly going on progesterone wouldnt have turned it around. I've been on progesterone supplements for mc 3 and 4 so you see why I don't think it works, in my case anyway, can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, I totally get you :hugs:
Yesterday I did a bit more than usual physically (sorting through boxes, clearing my wardrobe etc). I was careful, sitting on a stool whenever possible, trying not to bend forward too often etc. but it was still too much. I was totally paralysed by horrible waves of nausea come evening. I still dread going to food places and I don't have children to contend with.
I don't know if you can manage it but all I can advise is to get a nap in if possible, that seems to help.
Big :hug:

Sunny, I think fili has summarised the tests nicely. The day 21 (supposed to be 7dpo if you manage to track ov) test gives a good indication whether your hormones are doing what they are supposed to do. The most typical signs of a progesterone problem, I believe, are spotting for a number of days before af and/or a luteal phase of nine days or less.
In terms of pregnancy, the typical sign of a problem would be if the pre-af spotting still happened and possibly continued.
Obviously, low progesterone and early spotting could also be caused by your body trying to rid itself of a non-viable pregnancy.
For me, if there was a pattern to my miscarriages where I had this early spotting then my alarm bells would be ringing regarding my progesterone. I would at the least be asking for supplements to take once ovulation is confirmed. I would also be asking the doctor whether we could help my egg development in the first half of my cycle in order to have a better luteal cyst (which is what produces the progesterone).


----------



## jenny25

when i go for my scan on wed i think i will be between 5+3 and 5+6 what should i see at that stage ? x


----------



## filipenko32

I think you should definitely see the gestational sac and hopefully the yolk sac! X x x


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> It was my second mc and my hcg was 3000 ish and my progesterone was 15. I was 7.4 but the pregnancy was showing 6.4 crl and it had a large yolk sac with a strong heartbeat at the time of the scan. Doc immediately said the progesterone level showed it was failing. They took my levels as if a pregnancy has a large yolk sac there is a 40% chance of success so he wanted to see if this would be ongoing I think. Suddenly going on progesterone wouldnt have turned it around. I've been on progesterone supplements for mc 3 and 4 so you see why I don't think it works, in my case anyway, can't speak for anyone else.

Thanks fili, so you wont go on the prog again for your next one then?



petitpas said:


> Puppy, I totally get you :hugs:
> Yesterday I did a bit more than usual physically (sorting through boxes, clearing my wardrobe etc). I was careful, sitting on a stool whenever possible, trying not to bend forward too often etc. but it was still too much. I was totally paralysed by horrible waves of nausea come evening. I still dread going to food places and I don't have children to contend with.
> I don't know if you can manage it but all I can advise is to get a nap in if possible, that seems to help.
> Big :hug:
> 
> Sunny, I think fili has summarised the tests nicely. The day 21 (supposed to be 7dpo if you manage to track ov) test gives a good indication whether your hormones are doing what they are supposed to do. The most typical signs of a progesterone problem, I believe, are spotting for a number of days before af and/or a luteal phase of nine days or less.
> In terms of pregnancy, the typical sign of a problem would be if the pre-af spotting still happened and possibly continued.
> Obviously, low progesterone and early spotting could also be caused by your body trying to rid itself of a non-viable pregnancy.
> For me, if there was a pattern to my miscarriages where I had this early spotting then my alarm bells would be ringing regarding my progesterone. I would at the least be asking for supplements to take once ovulation is confirmed. I would also be asking the doctor whether we could help my egg development in the first half of my cycle in order to have a better luteal cyst (which is what produces the progesterone).

HI petit, sorry your feeling so sick, it wont last forever :hugs:

I've never had spotting around af but i do beleive my luteal phase is short, b4 last mc my cycle was 21 days, the cycle after mc was pefect, i ov'd on day 14 (i felt it quite badly) and my cycle was a perfect 28 days, 2nd cycle after last mc i was ov testing until at least day 18/19 and nothing, so i gave up, thought that i wasnt going to ov and stopped testing, did a test 2 days after i was due and bfp. So i do think my luteal phase is short, and they found my Amh is very low at 3! but they said thats more a test of how many eggs i have left and not necessarily the quality. 
I'm am fully prepared if this one doesnt work out as i then have all these little possibilities to investigate, but hey fingers crossed that isnt going to happen :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

thanks guys the earliest scan i have ever had was 6+2 so im just trying too google so i dont get myself all worked up i have a scan on 28th as well at the epau at my hospital so i should see more that day wed is really too date it and make sure its in the right place x


----------



## jenny25

ps is it worth them doing hcg bloods on wed ? xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Woke up at 5 and can't sleep! So hungry...

NSN- happy 8 weeks!

Lou- happy 30 weeks! Will you get scan pics to show us?

Pip- very cute bump pic in your journal! Hope you are able to eat today with no nausea!

sunny- I has prog checked after ovu to confirm I ovu and took prog supp starting 48 hours after o. mine was low many months ago and I've been on them off and on depending on cycle for a long time now. I think I've inserted over 200 by now , and done with them on jan 23! They check prog at each beta at my clinic. 

Jenny- I don't think they will check your hcg as they will go off of the sac at this point. And I agree with Davies was it? They will want to see sac and fetal pole maybe? you will be fine!

Puppy- hope you feel better soon! wish there was some magic cure for ms

I had a horrible nightmare last night and been up since. Had to get bad ghosts out of the house I grew up in (in real life the house was haunted, things would happen...)
But in the dream, i got rid of them. Whew. Lol

Davies- hello! Any good food today?

Fili- when you say football, is that soccer here in the us? ;) I used to do p90x workout, have you heard of that one? Wasnt sure if they had it over there?


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling , sorry you cant sleep hun huge hugs , i just fed the dog and all i can smell is huge wiffs of the bloody dog food *boak* xx


----------



## puppycat

My mum just came over to change Laura's dirty nappy. Lol. Isn't it ridiculous! Laura wanted to go back home with her so she took her, she only lives 2 streets away so quite handy for those emergency situations like a shitty nappy! Sigh.


----------



## jenny25

hahaha awesome lucky enough i dont need to worry about that aarron is 7 tho when hubby goes to the loo its another story lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny, I don't think it's worth them doing bloods if you're having a scan, they can tell by the scan x x what do you mean about ov dates? I never understood that as I always go by LMP 
Sunny no I will use it again as it's supposed to do something immunological too for high nk cells but not sure I quite believe that either but beggars can't be choosers lol!! If they told me to say supercalifragilisticexpalodocious 7 times a day whilst standing on my head id do it!!
Hopeful, yeah soccer and football I think are the same things! Hate the game myself, silly boys Faffing around trying to get a ball in a net. Yawn.


----------



## jenny25

i have long cycles so i dont ov on cd 14 which will give me a different due date to girls who start there cycles at the same time as me xx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls,
got my bfp last week I'm somewhere between 5 plus 4 and 4plus 5 comparing lmp date and actual ovulation date.
I've been spotting since 12dpo ish cm tinged brown initially and gradually over the week its got slightly heavier over the past 2 days. mild cramps(now stopped) 2 days ago so taking that as a good sign as I did cramp with my other3 pregnancies early on which ended in miscarriage all at the 5 week stage.
got a scan booked for friday( so wish the time would fast forward to then..).

I want to ask the ladies who are taking progesterone a few questions.
I wondered if you had been diagnosed with a luteal phase defect, and if so was it on day 21 blood, or during early pregnancy it was diagnosed>?
my day 21 bloods in November were ok apparently.
going to see the midwife tomorrow and will speak to her about it. I know from some reading online that some medics dont rate it unless a lp defect is diagnosed and that some say it can delay a miscarriage.
would it be worth asking midwife to test my progesterone levels tomorrow>? Anyone had this done in pregnancy>?


----------



## hopeful23456

Mandy- welcome! I wasnt diagnosed with a luteal phase defect but just had low prog many months ago. It was good when I was on clomid it they still had me take it (last summer). And was fine after that too. The stim meds help to raise it. 
It did not delay my mc in aug.

I would ask to have it checked because I think you should be on it if your prog is low, just in case. Mine got checked at every beta as I go to re who specializes in rpl/if.


----------



## Mon_n_john

I have had low progesterone with several of my miscarriages. Just in case I am always put on progesterone when pregnant. I stay on it until week 14. 

If you are going to be tested the crucial time to be tested is 7 DPO, not just CD 21 as you may ovulate earlier or later. I have always been told "it can't hurt".


----------



## heart tree

Happy 30 weeks Lou! Good luck on your scan tomorrow! 

Andrea happy 8 weeks!!!

Jenny you might not see the fetal pole so don't stress. My first scan with this pregnancy was 5+5 and all they saw was a gestational sac. I was having my hcg levels checked every 48 hours to monitor for an ectopic and they were over 11,000 that day of the scan. I was told that since my hcg was so high they should be seeing more on the scan and was told I would probably miscarry. Two days later there was a hb. 

Sunny it sounds like the ladies covered you. I'll just add that I had my progesterone checked but didn't do it on cd 21 because I usually ov between cd 21-28. I tracked ov with temps and did the test 7 days after that. It came back normal but I'm not convinced I have normal progesterone production. My LP is usually 10-11 days and has sometimes been 8 or 9 days. I also spot for a few days before AF. This is the first pregnancy I took progesterone suppositories after OV and so far so good. I haven't had my progesterone checked during pregnancy but I think it's helping. 

Mandy I wrote the same on the RMC thread for you. 

Pup blah to the sickness. I'm not as sick as you but have been feeling pretty nauseous lately. No fun at all!

Hopeful well done chasing out the ghosts! You are a Ghostbuster!

Davies any more Doppler stories? Your trick of putting a pillow under the bum with knees bent helps. I find my little one immediately. I haven't been able to go a day without listening. But I'm down to once a day. 

Fili you are an exercising machine! Before my ectopic I got into the best shape of my life. I was so depressed and wanted to do something about it. It gave me some control back of my body. Unfortunately I ended up pregnant with the ectopic at that time but once I healed from the surgery I was right back at it. It really helped me. You go girl!

Pip is there a new bump pic? I must go look now!

I'm producing a relaxation CD for work and have to be in the recording studio today. Won't be here much today. I think it's very ironic I'm doing this CD as relaxing hasn't been my strong point during this pregnancy! Hope you all have a relaxing day!!


----------



## heart tree

PS - don't forget that I update the front page with scan dates. If you are ever wondering who has one coming up, check out the front page. I try to keep it up to date but if you aren't on there and want to be, let me know. xoxo


----------



## jenny25

thanks amanda im looking forward to the scan it will make everything seem more real xx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 30wks Lou xxxx single number countdown is exciting xxxx

Happy 8wks nsn xxxx

Congrats Mandy xxxx

afm x feeling old it's my daughters 18th today! Where does the time go? X

Not long in from work x never got to sleep till 3again! An up at 6! so took the next 3 Sunday's off work knowing my luck I'll start to sleep an ms will kick in lol x can't stop thinking about scan on fri an every possible senario x

With first scan did you ask to see screen straight away or ask to wait till sonogropher had looked? I'm really not sure what to do x could hardly breathe last night thinking about it an I'm not normally a nervous person dreading how I'll be on fri xxx


----------



## heart tree

Jen I really hope you see something on the scan. Only a few more sleeps!

Mrskg, my doctor showed me the screen immediately. I didn't have a choice. I was glad that I didn't have to make the decision because like you I was also torn about what to do. 

Hang in there girls. The first scan is definitely the scariest. I don't have any good advice about how to relax with these scans. I never was able to myself.


----------



## filipenko32

Ok just done another 3 laps! Feel so much better but I am still puffing!! As from tomorrow it's two exercise sessions a day for about half an hour each and I'm going to get my hair done and a pedicure and manicure. I've ordered the 30 day shred from amazon too. Im aiming for some significant weight loss in a month. Then I'm heading to my face clothes shop to spend my voucher there for which I have £300! So half of it I'll spend a month later when I've lost more weight. What do you think girls? should be able to do a stone in two months shouldn't I?


----------



## jenny25

thanks darling , in regards to the scan machine the one we were scanned on at st marys before the pregnancy had a little tv thing next to the bed so we could watch what they were doing so it will be interesting if all of them will be the same but in the epau i asked to see the screen as they were doing it and sometimes they moved it and done it at the same time xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks jenny in our epu have a telly beside you with my mmc they never gave me a choice it was just on I knew as soon as I saw empty sac it was over an it was not what I was expecting I was supposed to be 12wks x with the scans I had after to check if sac had passed they always asked if i wanted to see which i did because I knew what to expect x I'm just not sure this time hopefully will all fall in to place when I'm there x

Fili with your determination i think you can an will achieve anything xxx


----------



## daviess3

I was checked 7dpo an mine was low xx
I just had soup, chips peas tomato mushrooms an tried bit of steak! But yuk!! So I had pub coke an then I had strawberrys an cream an they were lovely?!!! Sooooo nice!! Hopeful strawberrys an cream yum yum! X


----------



## petitpas

Jenny, before 6 weeks I think you should just expect to see a little circle, which is the gestational sac. Seeing that in the right place is a good sign :thumbup:
They don't always point it out at the scan but a white halo/cloud around the edges is also a good sign. That's called the decidual reaction and shows that your body has recognised the pregnancy and is responding to it. If you are unsure whether you see it (as it is thin at the beginning you can always ask your sonographer to point it out. If you are lucky (depends on equipment, sonographer skills and how close to six weeks you are) you may be able to see the yolk sac. The fetal pole itself is quite difficult to make out in my opinion. It is often hiding along the edge of the gestational sac :D Generally, just because you don't see the fetal pole doesn't mean it isn't there, it's just so tiny and difficult to distinguish from the lining of the sac.
Please don't be disappointed or worried if all you see is a sac and cannot make anything out inside it. At this stage that can be absolutely normal!
From six weeks it becomes more interesting as almost all internal scans can pick up the yolk sac and then the heartbeat.

By the way, these dates are from ovulation. So 14dpo is 4 weeks, 21dpo is 5 weeks pregnant etc.
If you go from lmp then all bets are off as even someone with a textbook 28 day cycle could have ovulated earlier or later during the cycle they fell pregnant. If someone doesn't know their ovulation date then scans showing bigger or smaller should not surprise or even worry them. I find it silly when people in first tri freak each out over scans when they don't know when they ovulated.
Don't get me wrong, I don't think everyone should track their ovulation. That's a personal choice but at the same time they need to understand that it is entirely normal to be off by days or even weeks.

Mandy, doctors in my town don't mind prescribing progesterone for rpl. It's cheap and can't harm you. As for delaying an mc. Maybe in some people for a few hours or a day or two but I doubt it will be much. I was on progesterone, had a heartbeat but some spotting and it was all over that night. It made no difference to me :shrug:
I think with us ladies we get regular scans so if you were in the unlikely situation of it delaying your m/c then scans would show a baby with no heartbeat and no growth and you would know to stop. So it's not like you would continue for weeks unwittingly iygwim?

Since you seem to have a pattern to your m/cs I would suggest trying progesterone from ovulation (well, 2dpo actually as you shouldn't start until you know you have definitely ovulated). I don't know whether it works but there is a trial called the PROMISE trial looking at just that. I recently mentioned it to another lady on here and she managed to join it quite quickly. If you google it and contact them directly you'll be able to find out more info and maybe join despite already being pregnant?
Otherwise, you can print out the info and ask your doctor to prescribe you cyclogest based on that trial (say you'd join but you don't want to risk getting the placebo and also you are already pregnant so may not be eligible with pregnancy).

Fili, supposedly, progesterone lowers our immune system so we are less likely to reject a new pregnancy. Interestingly, it also means we are more likely to catch an illness in the second half of our cycles than in the first.

Puppy, I love it that you call your mum for poopy nappies. I'm going to have to remember that idea!


----------



## mandy1971

filipenko32 said:


> Ok just done another 3 laps! Feel so much better but I am still puffing!! As from tomorrow it's two exercise sessions a day for about half an hour each and I'm going to get my hair done and a pedicure and manicure. I've ordered the 30 day shred from amazon too. Im aiming for some significant weight loss in a month. Then I'm heading to my face clothes shop to spend my voucher there for which I have £300! So half of it I'll spend a month later when I've lost more weight. What do you think girls? should be able to do a stone in two months shouldn't I?

jealous.com! love it Fili, I love pedicures xxxxxx


----------



## petitpas

Happy 30 weeks, Lou! What an achievement!

Happy 8 weeks, NSN :yipee:

Yep, I took a new bump pic last night. It is in the first post of my journal. You'll see that I was bigger over Christmas but I ate A LOT :haha:

I kept getting interrupted during my last post so I hope I haven't forgotten to mention anyone or answer any questions?


----------



## heart tree

Pip love the new bump picture! 

I agree with everything you said about Ov dates. I did a medicated cycle with IUI and my follies were being monitored. I know I ov'd on day 16. I lie to everyone who asks me when my LMP is because they make the assumption I Ov'd on day 14 which would put my dates off. Every time I try to tell them my Ov date they still go by LMP. It's a losing battle so I've just learned to lie.


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

How are we all?

I still feel rough, lol. I won't say any more because you know how I feel and probably get fed up of hearing me moan.

I didn't end up going out for lunch with DH and his son because I just felt too sick. I went to bed instead and they went out with my mum, sister and step dad.


----------



## heart tree

Puppy that sucks! Come on second tri so you can start feeling better!!


----------



## puppycat

I thought about buying some maternity clothes from ebay, I'm not buying new because this is the last time I'll use them and I can't afford to buy new BUT I have lost nearly a stone now (12lbs as of this morning) so I have no idea which size. Lol


----------



## heart tree

Wow that's a lot of weight you've lost! That makes it quite tricky to buy clothes. 

Are there any stores that sell used maternity clothes where you could go try them on? It's so much easier to shop online though.


----------



## daviess3

Haven't had chance to catch up properly I just skimmed to many good things on tv! Lol! Love wild at heart, then desperate housewives!! It's homework time in our house so I'm trying my best to remember my science!! 

Pip lovely neat bump xc
Lou good luck Tom my lovely hope they put u forward, we're u classed as high risk Lou? My midwife put me as high risk an consultant care but do u get extra scans?? X


----------



## daviess3

Puppy I am going to do the same I just don't want to spend fortunes out on maternity clothes!! It's a waste of money!! Put them through the wash an there fine!! I'm the same I do like to try on though! I go into h and m or mothercare first an I try on then I look on eBay!! I have a couple of pairs of jeans from before so I'm not going to buy any jeans I just would like a belly band an then in the summer I will buy maxi dresses!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

petitpas said:


> Jenny, before 6 weeks I think you should just expect to see a little circle, which is the gestational sac. Seeing that in the right place is a good sign :thumbup:
> They don't always point it out at the scan but a white halo/cloud around the edges is also a good sign. That's called the decidual reaction and shows that your body has recognised the pregnancy and is responding to it. If you are unsure whether you see it (as it is thin at the beginning you can always ask your sonographer to point it out. If you are lucky (depends on equipment, sonographer skills and how close to six weeks you are) you may be able to see the yolk sac. The fetal pole itself is quite difficult to make out in my opinion. It is often hiding along the edge of the gestational sac :D Generally, just because you don't see the fetal pole doesn't mean it isn't there, it's just so tiny and difficult to distinguish from the lining of the sac.
> Please don't be disappointed or worried if all you see is a sac and cannot make anything out inside it. At this stage that can be absolutely normal!
> From six weeks it becomes more interesting as almost all internal scans can pick up the yolk sac and then the heartbeat.
> 
> By the way, these dates are from ovulation. So 14dpo is 4 weeks, 21dpo is 5 weeks pregnant etc.
> If you go from lmp then all bets are off as even someone with a textbook 28 day cycle could have ovulated earlier or later during the cycle they fell pregnant. If someone doesn't know their ovulation date then scans showing bigger or smaller should not surprise or even worry them. I find it silly when people in first tri freak each out over scans when they don't know when they ovulated.
> Don't get me wrong, I don't think everyone should track their ovulation. That's a personal choice but at the same time they need to understand that it is entirely normal to be off by days or even weeks.
> 
> Mandy, doctors in my town don't mind prescribing progesterone for rpl. It's cheap and can't harm you. As for delaying an mc. Maybe in some people for a few hours or a day or two but I doubt it will be much. I was on progesterone, had a heartbeat but some spotting and it was all over that night. It made no difference to me :shrug:
> I think with us ladies we get regular scans so if you were in the unlikely situation of it delaying your m/c then scans would show a baby with no heartbeat and no growth and you would know to stop. So it's not like you would continue for weeks unwittingly iygwim?
> 
> Since you seem to have a pattern to your m/cs I would suggest trying progesterone from ovulation (well, 2dpo actually as you shouldn't start until you know you have definitely ovulated). I don't know whether it works but there is a trial called the PROMISE trial looking at just that. I recently mentioned it to another lady on here and she managed to join it quite quickly. If you google it and contact them directly you'll be able to find out more info and maybe join despite already being pregnant?
> Otherwise, you can print out the info and ask your doctor to prescribe you cyclogest based on that trial (say you'd join but you don't want to risk getting the placebo and also you are already pregnant so may not be eligible with pregnancy).
> 
> Fili, supposedly, progesterone lowers our immune system so we are less likely to reject a new pregnancy. Interestingly, it also means we are more likely to catch an illness in the second half of our cycles than in the first.
> 
> Puppy, I love it that you call your mum for poopy nappies. I'm going to have to remember that idea!


thank you darling all that info has made me feel so much better thank you hun for your info been snappy at hubby i feel mega bad so ive said my sorrys just think its cause im nervous xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I have maternity clothes from before but do you think I can find them? :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Oh puppy not good!! When u feel better have a look but until then it's great excuse not to get dressed!! My cars in garage until thur!! So fresh pjs everyday lol!! No clothes needed!! X


----------



## puppycat

:sick: why can't they put nice looking food on TV? lol


----------



## daviess3

What u been watching! Lol I had dancing on ice now big bro then desp housewives! No food yet! 
I no what u mean when I was very sick it was food everywhere! An Xmas food?! Yuk!! X


----------



## puppycat

Oh DH is a channel hopper. I watched 'Call the Midwife' which is on BBC so no adverts :) but he watches 5 minutes of just about everything and an ad came on for mozzarella and tomato on pumpkin seed ryvita :sick:


----------



## daviess3

Oh lol!! I'm a nighttime picker I'm hungry!! Dunno what to eat!! Don't want to eat crap!!!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i tend to struggle through the morning, nap after 'lunchtime' then eat a decent amount for tea and pick til bed. Tbh given that i have lost so much weight i just eat whatever i want in the eve. I figure i need to just eat! 

DH made me a brew tonight, first one in about 4 weeks (not because he's THAT lazy, lol, i haven't wanted any) and tbf it was sooooo good :) could've done with a custard cream to dunk tho.


----------



## petitpas

Oh Pups, those tv ads are :sick:! I was gagging at the stupid Iceland coming home for Christmas ad every time it came on - the food looked so rank!

Jenny, I managed to throw a hissy fit at my parents tonight for daring to start cooking and - shock horror - chopping the chicken too finely! Then I cried in desperation to DH because I felt so awful about it and managed to turn that into a senseless argument, too :dohh: we do indeed behave very strangely during pregnancy. I wonder why that is because surely we are scaring people and shouldn't we be made to attract protection and help? :haha:
It did make my husband laugh, though, so maybe that's what our hormones are good for: retaining partners with a sick sense of humour :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Well done Mr. Pip for turning a hormonal situation into a laugh!


----------



## Tititimes2

Just popping in to see how you ladies are doing. Hope you are feeling well and the little ones are being good to their mommies :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Hi Titi. I'm doing pretty well all in all. It's a new feeling. 

How are you holding up? Have you thought about next steps yet?


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> Hi Titi. I'm doing pretty well all in all. It's a new feeling.
> 
> How are you holding up? Have you thought about next steps yet?

Hey heart. Glad you are feeling good. That is a wonderful thing.

I'm doing fine- and am trying each day to choose to remember I have a beautiful life that has nothing to do with ovulation, medications, u/s and test results. I have a good life and a DH that I adore. That is something to be thankful for. There is still a place in me that prays for itty bitty fingers and toes and I'm ok with that for now.


----------



## heart tree

That's a lovely attitude. It's not always easy to practice gratitude and appreciation after a loss. I'm touched that you are able to find those within you. And I'm not surprised you still have some prayers for little fingers and toes. It's only natural.


----------



## Kaylattc

Mc Sep 2002 mc dec 2010 chemical sep 2011 mc nov 2011 pregnant Jan 2012 please let this one stick &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;I am starting to feel very optimistic about this one because I have never been this sick before:)


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Kayla! How far along are you?


----------



## Kaylattc

Hello I am 4 weeks and one day today.. Fingers crossed I hope this one stcks so bad!!! I am waiting on blood test results to come on Monday at noon. Longest weekend of my life.


----------



## heart tree

How exciting. A brand new pregnancy. The wait is horrible. I hope the numbers are excellent. Not too long now before you get the results. I how long did you make it in your other pregnancies?


----------



## Mrskg

Titi great pma x I remember when I got my reading she said you are in a great place right now an I thought aye right! But in hindsight apart from the ttc an loss struggles my life was pretty good so I keep reminding myself that too xx

Welcome kayla congrats on your bfp praying this is your rainbow baby xxx

Heart how did you get on with you relaxation cd? X

Gl with scan today Lou an hopeful xxx can't wait to see more pics xx


----------



## ttclou25

morning lovelies :hi:

ive just decided to give myself the day off work, my scan is at 12pm so its a funny time to bother going in after so working from home, plus i had no sleep, this is worse than first trimester now of being so tired because its impossible to get comfy. 

Davies - nope im not on consultant care, they said they would as he was my ivf dr too but in the end i was low risk so they didnt allow me, you get more appointments and scans i think when you are consultant led. 

Hope your all feeling ok and theres not too much morning sickness. 

Kayla - congrats on your bfp!! :thumbup:

Hopeful - good luck with your scan sweetheart xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lou will see what they say I guess, they ticked the box high risk an consultant care so who knows I guess I will no more thurs!! 
I think u done the right thing nice little day off chill out then lovely scan, how exciting let us no what they say xxx

Hopeful good luck today hun not that u need it! I want to no every detail of what to expect!! Can't wait to see the twins bet they look big now there's a big growth spurt this week between 11-12 xx
Welcome kayla congrats on bfp good luck for results let us no how u get on xx


----------



## jenny25

morning girls i woke up feeling hungover my eyes were all googly lol how is everyone today xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls.

Titi did i miss something hun? Everything ok?

Atm i feel ok but it usually kicks in about an hr after i get up so here i am waiting. Dry cereal and a nice cup of tea :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hope your sickness eases up puppy x x


----------



## petitpas

Hi titi! I'm glad you are able to get on with things and enjoy life. I had to keep reminding myself at my lowest points that it is ok to have fun, just as my angels are enjoying themselves playing with each other and all the other lovely angel babies.

Pups, lucky you! You get to enjoy your breakfast twice every day! :rofl:

Davies, I'm consultant led. I still go to my normal midwife appointments but I also get scanned regularly by my consultant. My consultant is a darling and has been looking after me from the start in this pregnancy and the three before, too. She is planning regular growth scans and stress tests for me later on although whether you need that is dependant on your situation. I think ducky is at higher risk of growth restriction due to my clotting issues. I will also have an anaesthetist appointment to discuss epidural options due to my heparin injections.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pip that makes sense, I also think I mayb under a consultant due to a few conditions I have my lower legs have a mild lymphodema which can cause complications in pg, an obviously makes me more prone to preeclampsia, as I said I have a mild form but my lower leg ankles an calf are permanently swollen, but maybe not who knows!! I would like more regular scanning I can't imagine waiting 8 weeks after 12 weeks scan I think I will go insane with worry!! X


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I hope you don't have to wait that long for the next scan, too!
With the lymphoedema, do you have to wear graduated support stockings, too?


----------



## daviess3

Well I have them they say I have a very mild case, so it's not necessary but later in pg I def will in risk of them getting worse! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, I think I'm going to try again straight away!! Who thinks I'm mad?! Going by past records I should ov in less than 2 weeks time so think we might aim for that egg! What do you think? Just been reading success stories on b and b about pregnancies straight away after mc's.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Petit, luckily i only 'enjoyed' it once today. Lol


----------



## ttclou25

baby is all good - measuring spot on for dates so not pushing me forward :nope: damn it lol... he should weigh 7lb 8 ish as birth weight. Lookin forward to hearing from hopeful's scan.


----------



## petitpas

Lol at Puppy :lol:

Congratulations, Lou! That's great news!
Don't mind too much about the dates. Time is going to fly for you and whether someone amends your date on paper or not doesn't change when your LO will feel ready to come out :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I never stopped trying after any of mine x fx'd what ever you decide x


----------



## Embo78

I say go for it Fili. Look at nsn!!!


----------



## daviess3

Do what's right for u fili xx
Oh puppy what tablets did they out u on? X


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Lou! 
Davies there's some herbal medicine called antis tax I think for swollen legs and your condition but not sure how safe it is to take in pregnancy


----------



## puppycat

Davies they have put me on Cyclizine. I have a Dr appt tomorrow to either ask them for different tabs or more of the same. The Dr told me to use them only when necessary but that hasn't worked. From Saturday i have been taking 3 a day regardless to see if they work better like that. Tbf today i haven't heaved once, feel a bit iffy still but i can handle that. Only time will tell :) xx


----------



## daviess3

I was on prochlorperazine 5mg I was told one 3 times a day xx


----------



## heart tree

Great news Lou! Do we get any new scan pics? It's so amazing that after all you've been through you are considered low risk!

Hopeful, thinking about you. I know how nerve wracking the NT scan is. Mine is is a week from today and I'm very nervous. 

Davies I'm high risk too because of my adenomyosis. I refuse to google what the risks are. I'll wait for a doctor to tell me. I'm switching to a high risk doctor in February. I hope you get lots more scans!

Mrskg, the Relaxation CD is going pretty well. We hired a woman with an amazing voice to read the exercises. I felt pretty relaxed as I was listening to her record them yesterday. The CD is meant for people who are caring for post 9/11 Veterans. We were hired by the Federal Government to produce the CD. But really anyone could use it. 

Jen someone else was feeling hungover too. I can't remember who. All the pain and none of the fun, no fair!

Fili, I never ov'd the cycle after my losses so I never had the option of trying. But I think I would have gone for it if I had. I know a woman on another thread who had her baby that way. The doctors kept telling her it was leftover hcg from her mc, but she knew that wasn't true. She was right. She has a beautiful boy now. 

Hi to everyone else! I just woke up because I was dreaming I was peeing. Luckily I didn't actually pee in the bed! But I had to get up straight away to pee. I'd rather still be comfy in bed.


----------



## bumpyplease

just checking in to see if there is any news from hopeful. i guess im a bit early! today is her big 12 week scan right? fx.

hi everyone else, how are my glowing preggo friends?!! x


----------



## puppycat

Just did bump progression for fun (more like bloat reduction, lol).

Can you tell I've lost so much weight? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







first tri progression.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## petitpas

Heart, you made me laugh with your dream. I wouldn't have worried. After a few bouts of sneezing and coughing last night led me to changing my underwear twice in one hour I gave up and put a pad in :haha:

Needless to say I am fully onto my kegels today :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Ooohhhh is it her 12 weeks one?? How exciting!! :cloud9: hope we get to see twinny pics too!


----------



## petitpas

Lovely progression, Puppy :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

i keep meaning to do that too - fab bump progression!

Heart - lol at your dream - thats certainly one way to get you out of bed! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Doing Kegels as we speak! LOL!

Puppy I can actually tell that you lost weight. Still a cute bump pic though.


----------



## Embo78

Still can't get the heartbeat. I'm really worried now. I'm almost 11 weeks :'(


----------



## daviess3

Wow puppy cute bump!! Embo destress have u tried my lay down half empty bladder knees up pillow under bottom lots of gel wiggle it few cm's an rotate probe 160?? I have times I can't find it to Hun pls don't panic, which one are u using?? Sometimes walking away trying again in an hour helps!! Xc

Hopeful come on with scan pic? Us uk ladies been waiting all day lol!! 
Heart how funny I worry about that but like pop said soon won't have a choice lol!! 

Does this sound silly I have always done pelvic Floors every preg an felt scared when I let go... This pg I'm to scared to do them incase I cause mc!!! I no its ridiculous!! I can actually hear it lol! But can't change how I feel!! Help!! X


----------



## heart tree

Embo, do you have a little extra weight around your middle area? I've read that it can be harder to find if you do. Also I know lots of women who couldn't find it until 12 weeks. Try not to fret if at all possible. What is your process? Do you put a pillow under your bum? Have some liquid in your bladder? Use lots of gel? Are you using the probe at the hairline? Try to stick to the middle of the hairline and then move slightly off center on either side. You might have to push down and angle the probe. Also make sure you have new batteries.


----------



## Embo78

I've followed your tips to the letter!!! I'm trying not to panic but it makes me feel so sad. I really hope my baby's ok. My mums coming to my next scan with me and I don't think she could cope with something being wrong. Maybe I should re think that one?


----------



## filipenko32

Embo are you using enough gel?


----------



## Embo78

Heart I've tried with a full, medium and empty bladder. Almost on my pubic bone and moved it slightly up.
I definitely do have extra tummy weight and I've just been reading up that it can definitely make a difference. Some people don't pick up the heartbeat until after 12 weeks. I just hope and pray that I'm one of those people. I've bonded with this LO now (despite trying so hard not to)


----------



## puppycat

I definitely think it's more luck than judgement early on hun, I tried for ages then changed batteries, came back and it was just 'there'. I can't imagine you'll get bad news hun, when's your scan now?


----------



## heart tree

Davies I feel like I can't stop doing Kegels! I realized I walk around clenching that area because I'm so afraid of feeling blood ooze out! I have to remind myself to relax that area as I squeeze it unconsciously. Talk about ridiculous! Like that would stop any bleeding! All of our neurotic behavior is PAL normal. 

Yesterday I got out of the shower and saw blood on my husband's towel. I never use his towel but automatically checked to see if I was bleeding. Then I wracked my brain trying to remember when I bled. Then it occured to me that maybe the blood was his! Sure enough he had a bloody nose that morning. I had to laugh at the way my brain illogically reacted to that sight of blood.


----------



## Embo78

It's on Friday pups x


----------



## heart tree

Embo it could easily be the extra weight. And you aren't even 11 weeks yet. I think some of us were just very lucky to find it so early. I dint think it's a reflection that something is wrong with yours. Honestly, from what I've read, you are more the norm. If Davies hadn't found hers so early I had always planned to wait until 12 weeks. But she and I are so close in our pregnancies that she got me excited to try. I think Round didn't find hers until 12 weeks if I remember correctly.


----------



## heart tree

I don't know your mother but I would imagine she would want to be there to support you no matter what. I'm just basing this off my own relationship with my mother. I would want mine to come regardless.


----------



## Round2

Embo, my doctor couldn't find the HB on the doppler at 11 weeks for me. At 12 weeks, I was able to hear it myself with a doppler, but it took a little while to get the hang of it. I'm sure your LO is just hiding somewhere.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks round! It just feels like everyone I know on here has found theirs. After doing a search on here, it seems it's quite rare to find it so early. 
I'm trying to just breathe and stay calm. Only four days til scan!


----------



## filipenko32

I just know you're going to be just fine embo, once you're measuring on track with a hb it's like a 1% chance of anything going wrong and you measured ahead, I wouldn't worry at all if I were you x x x


----------



## heart tree

Yup I knew it with Round. Thanks for chiming in Round!

Embo I also lost a lot of weight right before this pregnancy so my stomach was very flat. I have bloat now, LOL, but there's still not any extra cushion where my uterus is. I bet that has a lot to do with why I found mine so early. 

Deep breaths. You had a perfect scan last time. I'm sure all is fine put the Doppler away until after your scan if you can.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Fili and heart. The Doppler is away and Im not going to try again. I think you're right heart. Til after the scan.
Thanks for the support. I don't know what I'd do without you guys xx


----------



## heart tree

One thing I've learned on this journey is that just because I worry about something, doesn't actually make it true. Our worry doesn't serve us in any way but to make us crazy. It has no bearing on the reality of the situation. I have to remind myself of that when my worry gets the better of me. It's not always easy, but it helps.

True that sometimes we worry about something and then it comes to fruition. But that was going to be the reality regardless. The worrying part played no role except to be a nuisance.


----------



## Embo78

It's a good way of thinking. At my 8 week and 9 week scans I just "knew" something was wrong. I was so happy and shocked to be proved completely wrong!


----------



## heart tree

Exactly! I had the same kind of thoughts but was also wrong! I don't mind being wrong in a situation like this!


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh Em I didn't realise you had a scan this week - and if I did then I've forgotten! lol.

Exciting :D


----------



## filipenko32

That's true, I was really confident last time! Really confident because of the treatment and the no cramping and the storng preg tests. When the scan got started i saw the sac straight away (the viewing screen was small and high up in the corner so didn't have a great view). I was so happy i just knew that there was going to be a baby measuring on track etc etc. I was soooooo shocked!!! It didn't really sink in till 5 mins later! I was in denial.


----------



## Embo78

I have my first midwife appointment Thursday too! Big week for embo!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah and its going to be a great week for you embo you'll see! X x


----------



## Embo78

Oh Fili I know that feeling all too well. With my first angel I went for a private scan at 8 weeks. Even though I had some spotting I really was expecting to see an 8 week foetus. I can't describe that sinking, gut wrenching pain when I realised there wasn't.


----------



## puppycat

I have my scan, MW appt and bloods all on Wednesday. Scan's at 1.15pm but with the appts after it's going to be good few hours before I am on to update :)

Hope I can get adequate fluid into my body so there's a vein for them! lol


----------



## Embo78

Ooo exciting pups :)

Heart you can put my appts on the front page if you like.


----------



## heart tree

Way ahead of you Em. I already added it. I figured if you didn't want us to know you wouldn't have told us. 

Lots and lots of scans this week. I think I'm the only one without a scan this week. Good luck to everyone!

It's past 11 for Hopeful. Can't wait for her update!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls I though I'd update you on the bleeding.
went to midwife appt, they date me at 5 weeks 6 days.( Though
I ovulated on cd 20 I reckon I'm 5 weeks exactly.)
In view of my history and slightly heavier bleeding over the weekend she wanted me to go for a scan. she found a gestational sac with "development" inside.,but it was low down near the cervix,. on asking was it possible that if it was low down could it be about to be expelled and she said it was possible. She did hcg bloods, and will repeat them on thursday, so instead of being scanned on friday now I've to go in on Monday, when I'll be somewhere between 6- 6 weeks 6 days.
a small bit of cramping earler today, but it could be attributed to stretching.
so yet another 7 days of waiting....
fedup.com


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies, hope everyone is well!

mandy, I hope all turns out okay hun and that you get good news in a few days :hugs:

I've got my first prenatal appointment Wednesday at 1pm EST. I've changed doctor's again and this doctor is about an hour away, but seems worth the drive. They will probably want to do a scan once I tell them that there are two :baby: in there.. We'll see :shrug:

Feeling so so sick, I think I might ask for Zofran. Has anyone else used it? When I mentioned it to my grandma, she said that some anti-nausea meds are connected to birth defects? If it's true I won't take it, but it would be nice to have some relief :sick:


----------



## puppycat

Florida I should think that carrying 2 babies means you're going to get a fair chunk of sickness/nausea. This is why I think maybe I have two - I can't get it out of my head, if it's one I'll be more shocked, lol.

Your Gran's right, Thalidamide (sp?) was an anti sickness med which scared the pants off me when I found out, however, there are quite a few 'pregnancy safe' meds that are out now and have had testing.


----------



## heart tree

Mandy I'm glad they found something so early but I'm sorry you didn't get better news. It isn't the worst news either though. Limbo is the worst place to be. Can you take time off work and relax until next Monday? It seems to me that you have to take it really easy right now. I'll be saying lots of prayers to the universe for you. Xoxo


----------



## FloridaGirl21

puppy, I couldn't get two out of my head either.. That was the whole point of the early scan, that and to see a HB. I shouldn't have been so shocked, but I was. When I told DH, he wasn't surprised and acted like he already knew because I joked so much about there being 2 in there! I just never thought it would actually happen :wacko:

Here's a video my mom took of the TV that she got to watch. You can hear me around the 2 minute mark, that's when I realize there was more than one (the U/S tech hadn't said anything up until that point).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ahc7cFS0gw&sns=fb


----------



## heart tree

Florida, I agree with Puppy, thalidomide was a horrible drug during your gran's time but they don't prescribe it anymore. There was also a drug in the early 70's that caused uterine problems for the female babies as they got to their child bearing years. I know this because I was born in 74 and had to ask my mother if she tool it. I think it was called DES. They don't prescribe that either. You've been really sick. Do your research first, but definitely consider taking something. There are lots of safe drugs now.


----------



## heart tree

Great video!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Florida I have a noisy toddler, a husband who insists on exercising his voice box and his annoying TV habit in the background, I will have to try again later, volume on full I can't hear it. Gah I hate noise! lol


----------



## Embo78

What is everyone having for dinner? We're having chicken stuffed with phili with garlic and herb and wrapped in Parma ham, baby potatoes, carrots and peas. Mmm!! For desert I'm having a fruit salad. Kiwi, melon, pineapple, grapes and satsumas. Yummy!!


----------



## puppycat

OK managed to listen, that u/s tech sounded really vague! Did she really say 'it looked empty but then i zoomed in???' lol

Glad you got a good pic though, I don't know if you're allowed to video your scan here, I'll ask on Weds :)


----------



## puppycat

Em on the complete other end of the health spectrum I'm having chip shop chips in bread and butter - lol. Although in my defence I did have savoury rice with peas, green beans and sweetcorn at lunch.

When DH is in charge it usually equates to some sort of take away. Can't imagine ever doing what you're having, wouldn't know where to start tbh! lol


----------



## Embo78

Yea but you can afford chippy pups! You skinny minny!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

puppycat said:


> OK managed to listen, that u/s tech sounded really vague! Did she really say 'it looked empty but then i zoomed in???' lol
> 
> Glad you got a good pic though, I don't know if you're allowed to video your scan here, I'll ask on Weds :)

yeah, LOL. DH asked me the same thing when I had him watch it. I asked her if it looked empty (not sure what it's called but it looks like a big sac, amniotic? :shrug: And she zoomed out for me and said that it did look empty until she zoomed in, she said it's cause the baby was small. She didn't verbally confirm in that video that there was two, she just said it looks like there are two & then some man came in and took over and confirmed that there were two and individually let us listen to each HB. I think they were about 111bpm, which I think was okay for how far along I am? I've got that video too, but can't figure out how to get it from the disk to my computer!


----------



## heart tree

Florida 111 is great, especially for two! You are on your way. Hopeful can be your mentor. 

Speaking of, where is that girl?

Embo, It's only 10:30am here! I just finished breakfast! LOL. I'm usually ok with nausea until the end of the day. Dinner is hard for me. I never want to eat anything!


----------



## petitpas

Looking good, Florida! All I could understand the sonographer mention was that it's very early for a transabdominal scan. Is that what this was?

Embo, never mind that you couldn't get the doppler to work. I was quite brutal with mine and still consider myself lucky to have hit just the right spot and angle to find ducky. :hugs:
It's nice that your mum is coming to your scan although I understand your concerns. I was quite pessimistic and even a bit morbid in preparing my mum when she came to mine in first tri. I explained exactly what I hoped to see and that a lack of certain elements/ the right shape/ the heartbeat would mean it is all over and that was a huge possibility given my history. My poor mum, she took it very well! We have to remember that our mums have so much more experience than we do with life and sorrow. This is something they can handle.
I will keep everything crossed for you fxfxfxfx


----------



## petitpas

Just munched my way through a plate of radishes with salt. Want more!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Yes, it was transabdominal petitpas. The U/S tech had a pretty strong spanish accent, lol


----------



## heart tree

That reminds me Pip, I heard the same thing about the transabdominal. Florida, if you didn't have a transvaginal, it would make it even harder to see those little ones. Amazing that they saw as much as they did.

Embo, I tried my doppler today and couldn't find the hb. I've found the preferred spot for the baby and kept prodding around there. Finally I could hear it very distantly. If I had never heard it more loudly, I wouldn't have even noticed it. But now I know what I'm listening for and where to find it. It didn't get picked up by the doppler numbers, but I could faintly hear it way, way down inside, barely audible. It wouldn't have picked up on a recording if I tried. So that's also something to keep in mind. 

Croy, I see you lurking! How are you??


----------



## hopeful23456

NT scan went AWESOME! so happy!!!!!! 

baby A: NT 1.1 mm, heartrate 149, measuring 12+2
baby B: NT 1.0 mm, heartrate 146 measuring 12+1

will get bloodwork back in a few days but because it's 2 they just average it and it isn't as accurate as if it were 1. I'm not worried about it at all. 

couldn't sleep last night, up from 3-5am. had a dream that adrienne's husband (the plastic surgeon) from real housewives of bev hills was going to do my scan, than I woke up!

hope everyone is doing well, I took 1/2 day from work this morning and am there now.
will post pics later. it's amazing how much they look like babies now.
DH was there, got to see his first scan, he was amazed too. one baby was jumping around then the other woke up and was moving around too.

it was my first belly scan! which is funny as I took my shoes off to get weighed, then left them off and about started taking my pants off and she said i could sit on the table.

no more internal scans now.
the first 1/2 hour or so we met with a genetic counselor who just explained what they test for, asked about our family members history and talked about other tests we could do, etc. then the scan, then the blood draw. whole thing (with some waiting) took about 1.5 hours.


----------



## puppycat

:happydance: can't wait to see pics

So pleased for you lovely xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's such wonderful news Hopeful. I'm so pleased for you. I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news :) :)


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Hopeful!!! Can't wait for pics! 

Congrats Florida on your twinsies!


----------



## hopeful23456

One set is Baby A and the other is Baby B
check out the legs on Baby A! ;) And you can see Baby B's spine.


----------



## croydongirl

Haven't really had a chance to be on here much this weekend, and it took forever to catch up!! Lots of fun news, new ladies joining and BEAUTIFUL scans!

I am very glad that today is a holiday from school because I only slept for a few hours last night and had a splitting headache from about 4am. It was feeling slightly better but it's coming back now I think. I have tried to be good with staying hydrated, but my doctor said that this is just the time in pregnancy when headaches can strike even if you have never had them really before. I guess sadly that I fit into that category. I know I can't really complain but I am in bed feeling rough and feeling sorry for myself, I promise to end this pity party soon!!

I just could not get comfortable last night, and kept having tog et up to pee, 5 times between 11 and 5am?!! Seriously! Then I was having vivid dreams - no Real Housewives in mine - but still the kind of dreams that you wonder if you are actually sleeping or just day dreaming!

I can't wait for Thursday and my scan, just so much easier to feel good about feeling so bad when I see the growing little bean. I am looking forward to having a bump so other people will know why I am feeling so yucky. Still have a nice bloat by the end of the day but first thing there is not much to speak of!


----------



## daviess3

Yay hopeful where's pic??? So pleased for u!! Hope ur the start of things to come xx


----------



## Babytimeagain

Great news Hopeful I'll be back later for a peek at pics :)
Hiya to you all and welcome to the new names Ive spotted... I havent read through all the posts Ive missed I dont think so excuse me if Ive missed something!
Ive been feeling a little poorly with my kidneys lately so havent been around that much but I have been brave enough to try and listen to babys heartbeat at home and found it quite quickly so I think I may have the bug and will be at it nightly lol xx

edited to add... wow I see the pics went up whilst I was posting!!
They are fantastic :)


----------



## daviess3

Gorgeous just gorgeous xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

love the scan pics hopeful! xx


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful the pictures are just so precious! They look like little babies!! It is just a miracle that the scans we were sharing only a few weeks ago were just unrecognizable blobs and now they are perfect little babies, with faces and arms and legs. Congrats!!!!

Now I am even more excited for my scan! I am measuring a little smaller than you though so I hope it won;t make too much of a difference in what they look like.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful!!! :cry: :cloud9: 

And everyone needs to go over to nsn's journal!


----------



## puppycat

DH and I have been struggling with baby names, everything I like he doesn't.

We're watching his TV crap and they said a name that I picked up on Dewi Emrys, very welsh I know. Dewi is the welsh for David so that's a no for me because it's so common but I really like Emrys (pronounced Em-riss) - sounds lush. Hmmmm


----------



## heart tree

Amazing pics Hopeful. Thanks for sharing. I'll be 12+3 for my NT scan so hoping to see a similar looking baby with results like yours. 

Thanks for the update Fili. I was on Never's TTC journal, but not her pregnancy journal. I didn't even know she had a scan today.

Croy are you getting bloods done before your NT scan on Thursday? Sorry for the headaches. I hear they are pretty normal though, but no fun at all. I remember after my first loss having horrible headaches and I rarely get them. I found out it was due to all the hormones.


----------



## jenny25

Never ask a man too do anything asked hubby to cook cause I'm feeling drained yet here I am cooking dinner while he sits on fecking twitter


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful - I love the pics of the babies :oneofeach: they look like babies now im so so pleased for you sweetie i bet your on cloud 9!! x


----------



## Round2

Awe Hopeful, those pictures are adorable! Congrats!

So are you planning on any big announcements? Or have you told everyone yet?


----------



## Kaylattc

My results came back and my hcg dropped to 7 so they said I am no longer pregnant... I am a wreck.


----------



## croydongirl

heart tree said:


> Amazing pics Hopeful. Thanks for sharing. I'll be 12+3 for my NT scan so hoping to see a similar looking baby with results like yours.
> 
> Thanks for the update Fili. I was on Never's TTC journal, but not her pregnancy journal. I didn't even know she had a scan today.
> 
> Croy are you getting bloods done before your NT scan on Thursday? Sorry for the headaches. I hear they are pretty normal though, but no fun at all. I remember after my first loss having horrible headaches and I rarely get them. I found out it was due to all the hormones.

Yes, I am having bloods done Thursday too. I am not looking forward to the full bladder I have to have for the scan. I love that the nurse told me like it was no big deal to drink 32oz of water 45 mins before the appointment time and hold it. Sure lady, that won't be impossible at all?! Plus, they never run to time, so I know I will have to wait way longer. I am going to wait to start the bladder filling until close to the time. Surely with all this technology they must be able to find a less uncomfortable way to scan us preggos!


----------



## Round2

Kay, I'm really so sorry to hear that.

Have you had testing done? Do your doctors have any suggestions for you next pregnancy?

Take good care of yourself. Big hugs to you.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hopeful they are just gorgeous! So happy for you congratulations xx


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: :rofl: croy you know what our Nhs is like, WHAT do all the ladies do when they have to wait 20 hours in the waiting room for a scan on a full bladder!!!!!???? Mine are always internal... 


croydongirl said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Amazing pics Hopeful. Thanks for sharing. I'll be 12+3 for my NT scan so hoping to see a similar looking baby with results like yours.
> 
> Thanks for the update Fili. I was on Never's TTC journal, but not her pregnancy journal. I didn't even know she had a scan today.
> 
> Croy are you getting bloods done before your NT scan on Thursday? Sorry for the headaches. I hear they are pretty normal though, but no fun at all. I remember after my first loss having horrible headaches and I rarely get them. I found out it was due to all the hormones.
> 
> Yes, I am having bloods done Thursday too. I am not looking forward to the full bladder I have to have for the scan. I love that the nurse told me like it was no big deal to drink 32oz of water 45 mins before the appointment time and hold it. Sure lady, that won't be impossible at all?! Plus, they never run to time, so I know I will have to wait way longer. I am going to wait to start the bladder filling until close to the time. Surely with all this technology they must be able to find a less uncomfortable way to scan us preggos!Click to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry Kay, it does seem like awful awful bad luck because you already have a child but I think you should run some basic tests just in case :hugs: to you x x


----------



## heart tree

Kayla I'm so sorry to hear your news. I agree with the other ladies. You need tests done if you haven't had them done already. There may be some answers that can help you maintain a pregnancy.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, my clinic told me I didn't have to start drinking water until I got to my appointment 15 minutes ahead of time. They said that they don't need that much water, just some in my bladder. I've done the full bladder scans before and they hurt!

Hopeful did you have a full bladder? How long did the actual scan take?


----------



## petitpas

Oh Kayla :hugs: I am so so sorry!
Please look after yourself but as harsh as it sounds do try to take the opportunity to pester your docs for help. 
Wishing you all the best :hug:


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, lovely scan pictures :cloud9:
It's incredible how quickly they grow from dots to little humans...


As for peeing and bladder prep, I swear, this is the most comfortable way to do it:
Make sure you are very very well hydrated for a few hours before your scan. This gets your kidneys into gear and your bladder will be able to fill up within 20 mins. An hour before the scan, have another drink. Go to the toilet as often as you want with your last wee being 20 mins before scan time. Keep a bottle with you to sip on while you wait (though this is not strictly necessary). Even if your scan is bang on time you'll have a full bladder. If there is a wait, try to find out how long and if it is longer than 30 mins have another wee :winkwink:


----------



## petitpas

PS: They scan you with less than that, as heart said. It's only if you specifically want to make an effort without going through the suffering.


----------



## heart tree

Great advice Pip. I'm going to print it and bring it with me on scan day!


----------



## puppycat

I'm sure at my last 12 weeks scan (nearly 3 yrs ago) they had me have a little wee so apparently I was too full of wee!


----------



## Kaylattc

They told me when I was young I wouldnt have kids and then I miscarried but then I has a live birth and I thought I was better but the doctors said that was a miracle... So now I am just lost and grateful at least I have one.... But my husband and I want at least one more and I just can't carry full term I don't get it... I feel broken and he told me this Mormon take care of m baby while I'm gone and then I have to tell him another one died and it's my body my fault... 

What am I doing wrong? Why can't I carry full term? I really hope my fertility specialist can tell me everything. My doctor is sending me to a specialist since clomid doesn't work for me.

My doctor is suggesting ivf so I guess that's my next step...


----------



## daviess3

Oh ladies I was going to ask that I'm gonna do what u say pip xxx
Kayla so sorry my lovely take it easy we r all here if u need us so sorry xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Kayla, have you found the https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread.html? It's a great group of women who can offer advice on what tests you might ask for. I'm glad you are getting a referral to a specialist. There are a lot of advances in fertility these days and there might be something they can pinpoint and fix. Again, I'm so very sorry this is happening again. We all understand the pain.


----------



## heart tree

Davies, are you getting bloods done along with your NT scan?


----------



## hopeful23456

croy and heart - I didn't have to have a full bladder or anything in my bladder at all! maybe it depends on their equipment?

kay - so sorry to hear that...so is this a chemical? how far along were you? 

round - no big announcements yet but now I don't mind telling people, much of my family knows and my dad has told a few people. i don't think i can ever do a facebook announcement as i don't go on there anymore, it was way too painful for a long time to go on it. but at least i can just tell more people that I know.


----------



## croydongirl

Kayla I am so sorry. I know that words are not very comforting but I hope you can feel the support we are sending your way. We have sadly all been in your shoes - but I have hope that you will have another baby one day. I hope that that the doctors can find a way to help you. 

I have had 5 miscarriages, all before 6 weeks and now this one looks like it is sticking? I am on progesterone from a few day after ovulation, baby aspirin and a steroid to suppress my cortisol. I am not sure what if any of those are making the difference, they never found anything officially wrong with me. Try and have hope, and in the mean time hold on tight to your beautiful little one. 

Thanks for all the water tips ladies. I was a bit confused because at my OB she did a belly scan last week and my bladder was full and she said it made it harder for her to see so I wasn't sure how it could be helpful to have a full one to diagnose and take measurements etc. I will be a good girl, and always have a water bottle with me just in case.

It has been crazy snowing in Seattle this weekend and there is supposed to be another dumping in a day or so. I am really hoping that in all the mess (we don't know how to deal with snow!) the scan won't get moved.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, your cold air is making it down my way. We've had some amazingly warm days, but that's all about to end. We're supposed to get freezing temperatures tonight which is pretty rare here. And then a big rainstorm. I'm actually looking forward to it as it denotes a change in season. I miss the seasons.

Weird that they had a harder time seeing on a full bladder. Maybe they like just a little in there. I think the smaller the baby is, the more they need a full bladder. We're getting to a point where our babies are of a significant size! 

I'm so nervous/excited about my NT scan. I just want to get it over with.

Hopeful I'm torn about making an announcement on FB. I'm never on there and get annoyed by all the announcements from everyone else. On the flip side, I feel like I've more than earned my right to announce it. Knowing myself, I'll probably just post pictures for my family to see and people will eventually stumble across them and see my belly. We'll see. I have a feeling my husband might make more of a deal about it on his FB page than I will. He's getting very excited about this little one. It's so cute.


----------



## daviess3

Heart I'm having the blood done to? Don't think I will get my results same day though normally takes a week I think?? Any uk ladies no??
With regards to fb I have always moaned if my friends were to do it!! An post scan pic especially as I am not good at looking at them! Didn't look at my first babies until a year later so didn't want to check out anyone else's!! But I feel like I have earned that!! But then I wouldn't want to upset anyone either!! X


----------



## heart tree

They made me get my bloods way in advance so I could have all the results the day of the scan. I guess I'm happy about that. I'll be happy as long as the results are good. My husband's cousin only got the bloods and was given a 1 in 16 chance of having a baby with Down's. She decided not to do any further testing and ended up having a perfectly healthy baby girl. 

Davies, I think you've earned the right too! We all have. In regards to hurting other people's feelings, I've decided if I ever do announce it on FB, I would also mention my 4 losses. Most people know and I don't mind if everyone knows. 

I'm trying not to think that far into the future though. I'm trying to take things one day at a time. If I can get through today and hear my baby's heartbeat, it's a good day.


----------



## Kaylattc

Thank you everyone.

I am getting a scan this week to see if this was a chemical or a MC. My last af was on November 26 I think and that was following a MC... I also have PCOS so I do not have a specific ovulation date... I normally ovulate a couple times a year.

I really hope the specialist can help. I am holding my daughter so tight. She is my little miracle. She keeps telling me I need to make a new baby for her to play with. My step kids are boys and they are 12 and 9... She says she doesn't like any boys except Justin bieber lol

She is helping me through this. Just looking at her makes me feel better. Even if she is the only baby I can have I am lucky to have her and she is my little mini me twin :) so every time I look at her I know I made her and it is comforting. Especially after the doctors said I could not have kids.

Croyd- how far along are you now? Do you have PCOS is that why you are on steroids? What did you use to get pregnant just those?

Did any of you use ivf? How many round till you got pregnant? 

Thank you everyone! I am going to migrat back to the Misscarrage forums again... Hopefully I'll be back over here next month.....


----------



## heart tree

Kayla, I know many women who have PCOS who ended up having babies. If Clomid isn't working to get you to ovulate, there are other meds to take. The fact that you had one baby speaks volumes. You obviously can have a baby. I have hope that the specialist can help sort some of this out. We're here and ready for you to join us again whenever you are ready!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and no, I didn't use IVF. I did IUI with this cycle and got pregnant the first try. I don't have PCOS, but ovulate later in my cycle than most women. Around days 21-28. I used Femara (similar to Clomid) and the hcg trigger shot to get me to ovulate sooner and stronger. It worked beautifully. So far so good. This is the longest pregnancy I've ever had.


----------



## Kaylattc

Thank you!


----------



## Kaylattc

:hugs: everyone!!! Happy 9 months to you all. &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;sticky dust for you all&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## daviess3

Heart I wish I could do mine before! U have them same day here! 
As for fb I agree def say bout losses an b tactful! My only problem is my step children are on fb an no I lost first baby but not others so I'm kinda just thinking I won't bother! But for work people I would like to! I have so many work colleagues who I don't see from one year to the next!! I don't no like u said! Worry bout that later! Xx


----------



## croydongirl

Kayla I am 11weeks and a few days now. I do not have PCOS. My doctor put me on the steroids because I have anxiety and even though I am not on meds for it anymore, when you very first get pregnant your body produces the hormone cortisol. I had done some research and found that some stats showed the really high levels of cortisol in early pregnancy can cause miscarriage. 
I asked abo9ut it and she said it could be a possibility because in my early pregnancies I had had severe anxiety symptoms. So as soon as I got a positive hpt I started taking dexamethasone at a very low dose. We don't know if that made the difference, or if we just got our miracle, but we are hoping it sticks.

I really hope the doctors can offer you some encouragement. I hope you have good support around you in the coming days and weeks ahead.


----------



## hopeful23456

finally caught up from this morning's chats.
lou - congrats on your good u/s too! you have pics?
fili - Yes! i would try again but i would use opk to make sure
puppy - you look thinner! cute bump!
davies - i'm not doing kegels. don't want to do too much stuff down there, don't care if i pee my pants ;)

so my bf, with her first, was on bedrest at 20 weeks or so? and she thought her water broke, went to the emergency room and they told her she had just peed her pants...lol

mandy - it is good that they saw some stuff. hoping the next u/s shows more growth too! the waiting is so hard.

florida! how many follies did you have release? luckily i haven't puked at all but i hear it can be really bad with twins. i hope you feel better! some other girls i'm online with have used zofran and it makes you really constipated so they also take miralax (it's power you mix with a drink). it's harmless, i've taken it when not preg but haven't had to when i'm preg.


----------



## croydongirl

I had such a hard time with facebook announcements but I think I will make one. Or at least link to my blog which make the announcement. However, I will not become one of those people who only update their status with pregnancy or baby news. Yawn!
I had a friend who seriously wrote things like, "out to lunch with my hubby - 28 weeks!" Every single status had how many weeks she was even when she updated multiple times a day. I was so ready for her to have her baby, and when she got to 39 weeks I was excited for the updates to stop - but then the turned into 5 days to go, 3 days to go instead!! ha ha Boy oh boy, I was happy when she had the baby!!

I have my blog, if people chose to follow that then that is their choice, But in facebook I want to be very sensitive to the fact that I have friends struggling to get pregnant or stay pregnant, or even single friends struggling wanting to be married and have a family. I never want my facebook page, which is something so silly to hurt someone else, it is just not worth it.

But I think it is ok to celebrate our news!


----------



## croydongirl

oh hopeful! That is honestly a fear I have. Not knowing if i just peed or if my waters have broken! I am sure they see it all the time but I would be mortified!!


----------



## hopeful23456

you girls are right, we have definitely earned the right to announce it! just don't know if i will....

my issue with kegels - you will probably laugh....

so i read you use the motion like you are stopping your pee. so when i would pee, i would practice stopping it just a few times, to see how strong it was. doing that gave me my one and only urinary tract infection a year and a half ago. i've never done them since (and i know you can do them when you aren't peeing - LOL)


----------



## Kaylattc

heart tree said:


> Oh, and no, I didn't use IVF. I did IUI with this cycle and got pregnant the first try. I don't have PCOS, but ovulate later in my cycle than most women. Around days 21-28. I used Femara (similar to Clomid) and the hcg trigger shot to get me to ovulate sooner and stronger. It worked beautifully. So far so good. This is the longest pregnancy I've ever had.

What made you choose IUI? We're you given a choice? 

I am so happy for you! &#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;&#10024;


----------



## Kaylattc

croydongirl said:


> Kayla I am 11weeks and a few days now. I do not have PCOS. My doctor put me on the steroids because I have anxiety and even though I am not on meds for it anymore, when you very first get pregnant your body produces the hormone cortisol. I had done some research and found that some stats showed the really high levels of cortisol in early pregnancy can cause miscarriage.
> I asked abo9ut it and she said it could be a possibility because in my early pregnancies I had had severe anxiety symptoms. So as soon as I got a positive hpt I started taking dexamethasone at a very low dose. We don't know if that made the difference, or if we just got our miracle, but we are hoping it sticks.
> 
> I really hope the doctors can offer you some encouragement. I hope you have good support around you in the coming days and weeks ahead.

I am going to ask my doctor about that. 

I know I have PCOS and he didn't give me anything for that which I am blami right now... I also have a history with very low progesterone and he didn't give me anything for that...he knows my problems also in August I had a chemical pregnancy after clomid and then needed surgery in September because the clomid gave me a cyst te size I a baseball and he had to remove it.

I also suffered from OHSS from the clomid and now I am doing another run of it.

Maybe I should try Femara....maybe the clomid is not right for me... Maybe it's my doctor I guess I just really need a specialist.


----------



## croydongirl

After my third loss, my OBGYN was great and did a ton of tests before she referred me to the fertility clinic.
They did a few more tests but nothing came up except my hubby has low morphology in his swimmers, but that doesn't seem to be an issue in us getting pregnant, but it can lead to low quality embryos sometimes. 

My fertility clinic had me come in the same day as my hpt for blood work and I got the results a few hours later. They had me in for blood tests every couple of days for 2 weeks and then scan every week from 5 weeks. I am now back with my regular doctor as the clinic has you 'graduate' after 10 weeks but I appreciated the more constant and available care of the clinic early on. I hope your doctor can refer you somewhere more specialised to help you and give you options. 

We didn't do any treatment, we got pregnant by ourselves and then just used the medicine she prescribed. It is possible!


----------



## Kaylattc

croydongirl said:


> After my third loss, my OBGYN was great and did a ton of tests before she referred me to the fertility clinic.
> They did a few more tests but nothing came up except my hubby has low morphology in his swimmers, but that doesn't seem to be an issue in us getting pregnant, but it can lead to low quality embryos sometimes.
> 
> My fertility clinic had me come in the same day as my hpt for blood work and I got the results a few hours later. They had me in for blood tests every couple of days for 2 weeks and then scan every week from 5 weeks. I am now back with my regular doctor as the clinic has you 'graduate' after 10 weeks but I appreciated the more constant and available care of the clinic early on. I hope your doctor can refer you somewhere more specialised to help you and give you options.
> 
> We didn't do any treatment, we got pregnant by ourselves and then just used the medicine she prescribed. It is possible!


Does that kind of clinic take insurance? What kind of place was it? I don't even know where to look. My doctor said I have a ppo and that with y insurance I pick my own place and do not need a referral. 

Where do I start looking? What kind of place do I look for?


----------



## heart tree

Kayla, my story is long, but the short of it is that after 4 losses, one being an ectopic where my tube was removed and a diagnosis of adenomyosis which could be the reason for my other losses, my doctor wanted to fast track the next pregnancy. If I lost it and the tissue came back normal, then we could assume the adenomyosis was the cause and I would move on to surrogacy. The IUI helped to get me pregnant again very quickly. It was my choice. I'm also 37 and don't have time to wait.

I live in the SF Bay Area and there are a lot of well known clinics around here. I went outside of my insurance and found a specialist to work with. I paid out of pocket, but it was well worth it. 

Even if you have a PPO, your insurance might not cover "infertility." I hate that term because clearly none of us are infertile. My insurance covered everything related to my miscarriages so all of those tests were covered. But once I decided to do IUI, none of it was covered. It really depends on the plan you have. 

Most women I know who have PCOS take Metformin. Femara is more expensive than Clomid. I don't know if it would also cause OHSS. And you should definitely be taking progesterone suppositories or even shots if your progesterone is low. These are all things a specialist would help with.

You should try to google Reproductive Endocrinologists or Fertility Specialists in your area and see what you come up with. If you live near a big city, most reputable hospitals will have that kind of department. There are also separate clinics that do the same sort of thing. I went with the reputable hospital in San Francisco as I know they are research based and I knew a lot of people who went there.

You could also try looking on Yelp to see some reviews of the places. 

It is up to you to be proactive. It was a lot of work for me to do all the research and seek out the proper treatment, but I don't regret any of it. I like feeling like I'm in control, especially after being out of control with my losses. This helped give me something to focus on. I hope you find a qualified specialist.


----------



## croydongirl

Kayla- 
We just found a fertility clinic on our own. I didn't need a referral with my insurance either so I just asked friends who had done treatments and found a doctor I liked the sound of and set up an initial meeting and asked what she thought.
Our insurance covered all the tests we had (ar at least the vast majority of them) because they were considered diagnostic because of my diagnosis of recurrent miscarriage. I am not sure they would have been covered without that diagnosis. We did not do any actual fertility treatments, they would not have been covered. We do not have fertility coverage on our plan, but we feel blessed that we have not needed to figure out payment plan options!
I just googled fertility clinics and then googled some of the doctors names to get reviews. If you have friends you could ask for recommendations that could be an option too.


----------



## Kaylattc

Okay. That Is what I am going to do. I live near Houston in Texas. I know there are a lot of places to go to.

I will do the research so that I can get past this faster. I think this is really pushing me motivating me to get this done.

I just have to remind myself I can get pregnant and my next one will not fail. I can do this. 

I am going to go on one more round of either clomid or fem. and then if it doesn't work I am going to whic ever specialist I like and I am going to get pregnant :) and deliver a nice healthy baby:) or two.


----------



## Kaylattc

Okay. That Is what I am going to do. I live near Houston in Texas. I know there are a lot of places to go to.

I will do the research so that I can get past this faster. I think this is really pushing me motivating me to get this done.

I just have to remind myself I can get pregnant and my next one will not fail. I can do this. 

I am going to go on one more round of either clomid or fem. and then if it doesn't work I am going to whic ever specialist I like and I am going to get pregnant :) and deliver a nice healthy baby:) or two.


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like a plan Kayla. Good luck!


----------



## petitpas

Kayla, I suggest you make sure that whichever specialist you go for has experience with recurrent miscarriages. The easiest way to do that is to phone up and ask.
I just did a google on Texas and recurrent miscarriage and a number of clinics came up...

It used to be quite common for doctors to tell women with PCOS they would never have kids but that is old advice and I don't think any modern educated doctor would say that anymore. It might be more difficult or take longer and there is a risk of infertility, but it is no longer an impossibility. As you can see in your own case you have fallen pregnant a number of times. Whether it is worth to pay out for IVF to speed things up is something to discuss with a fertility specialist but this may not fix the issue of miscarrying. It depends on what the underlying reason is. You mention low progesterone. This could be addressed by progesterone supplements from ovulation onwards or by taking more control of your hormones before ovulation (you already tried clomid, there's also femara, the option of stimming and triggering...). I don't know the details as I don't have personal experience...

Your doctor should run a panel of standard tests for recurrent miscarriage on you. Do not despair for the future! It is certainly feasible to think that next year you might be cradling a baby in your arms :hugs:

As suggested, I recommend you pop into the rpl thread on here. There might be a lady in your area who can recommend someone and you will find a ton of info on there regarding tests and treatment.
If I hadn't read so much about nkcells on there I would never have gone to a specialist and received the right treatment for me. I was ready to give up yet now look how far I am!

We all know that having an mc is very sad so I hope you can take the time to look after yourself. Then, when you feel ready to, I hope you have enough info to start the next steps :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Ah, cross posted! I see you have a plan already :thumbup:


----------



## Kaylattc

petitpas said:


> Kayla, I suggest you make sure that whichever specialist you go for has experience with recurrent miscarriages. The easiest way to do that is to phone up and ask.
> I just did a google on Texas and recurrent miscarriage and a number of clinics came up...
> 
> It used to be quite common for doctors to tell women with PCOS they would never have kids but that is old advice and I don't think any modern educated doctor would say that anymore. It might be more difficult or take longer and there is a risk of infertility, but it is no longer an impossibility. As you can see in your own case you have fallen pregnant a number of times. Whether it is worth to pay out for IVF to speed things up is something to discuss with a fertility specialist but this may not fix the issue of miscarrying. It depends on what the underlying reason is. You mention low progesterone. This could be addressed by progesterone supplements from ovulation onwards or by taking more control of your hormones before ovulation (you already tried clomid, there's also femara, the option of stimming and triggering...). I don't know the details as I don't have personal experience...
> 
> Your doctor should run a panel of standard tests for recurrent miscarriage on you. Do not despair for the future! It is certainly feasible to think that next year you might be cradling a baby in your arms :hugs:
> 
> As suggested, I recommend you pop into the rpl thread on here. There might be a lady in your area who can recommend someone and you will find a ton of info on there regarding tests and treatment.
> If I hadn't read so much about nkcells on there I would never have gone to a specialist and received the right treatment for me. I was ready to give up yet now look how far I am!
> 
> We all know that having an mc is very sad so I hope you can take the time to look after yourself. Then, when you feel ready to, I hope you have enough info to start the next steps :hugs:

Thank you so much. That was very sweet and made me feel really good :) :hugs: 

I am really unsure because my mind is just racing with thoughts. I need as many ideas as possible. I want this done right this next time. I can not keep going through this.

Also you are right the doctor was older and he does have old ways. Maybe that's why he told me that I could not have kids.

What is te rpl thread? 

What exactly did you do to get pregnant this time? What kind of treatment did you use?


----------



## petitpas

Kayla, I don't have PCOS and have been incredibly lucky to fall pregnant six times very quickly. I was offered meds when I started ttc-ing as I have endometriosis, a condition that gets worse with each natural period. Luckily, I never needed them.

The main new treatment for this pregnancy has been steroids from ovulation until almost 14 weeks. I am also on baby aspirin, vitamin D, omega 3 and prenatals. Due to a clotting condition (also a recurrent pregnancy issue you will surely be tested for) I am also on blood thinning injections. This pregnancy we doubled the dose. I was also on progesterone supplements until 16 weeks but to be honest it was a try this it won't harm you treatment and I was on them for my previous two pregnancies, too.

So for me, I really put it down to getting the info about the steroids that ducky has been a survivor!

RPL stands for recurrent pregnancy loss, btw. Although I think the thread is called recurrent miscarriage thread? I think heart just posted a link (I'm on my phone and it's a bit fussy to repost, sorry).


----------



## Kaylattc

petitpas said:


> Kayla, I don't have PCOS and have been incredibly lucky to fall pregnant six times very quickly. I was offered meds when I started ttc-ing as I have endometriosis, a condition that gets worse with each natural period. Luckily, I never needed them.
> 
> The main new treatment for this pregnancy has been steroids from ovulation until almost 14 weeks. I am also on baby aspirin, vitamin D, omega 3 and prenatals. Due to a clotting condition (also a recurrent pregnancy issue you will surely be tested for) I am also on blood thinning injections. This pregnancy we doubled the dose. I was also on progesterone supplements until 16 weeks but to be honest it was a try this it won't harm you treatment and I was on them for my previous two pregnancies, too.
> 
> So for me, I really put it down to getting the info about the steroids that ducky has been a survivor!
> 
> RPL stands for recurrent pregnancy loss, btw. Although I think the thread is called recurrent miscarriage thread? I think heart just posted a link (I'm on my phone and it's a bit fussy to repost, sorry).

Thank you for sharing. Really helps me. Congratulations to you and heart!! Y'all really gives me hope.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Kaylattc said:


> Okay. That Is what I am going to do. I live near Houston in Texas. I know there are a lot of places to go to.
> 
> I will do the research so that I can get past this faster. I think this is really pushing me motivating me to get this done.
> 
> I just have to remind myself I can get pregnant and my next one will not fail. I can do this.
> 
> I am going to go on one more round of either clomid or fem. and then if it doesn't work I am going to whic ever specialist I like and I am going to get pregnant :) and deliver a nice healthy baby:) or two.

Hi Kayla - 

I am so sorry for your losses. I'm a lurker on here (a graduate-in-waiting, you might say :winkwink:), and I used to live in the Houston area up until about two years ago. I have a good friend there who also had recurrent losses before going on to carry three kids to term, and I've emailed her to find out who she saw for her testing. I'll pass his name on to you as soon as she replies.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kaylattc

HappyAuntie said:


> Kaylattc said:
> 
> 
> Okay. That Is what I am going to do. I live near Houston in Texas. I know there are a lot of places to go to.
> 
> I will do the research so that I can get past this faster. I think this is really pushing me motivating me to get this done.
> 
> I just have to remind myself I can get pregnant and my next one will not fail. I can do this.
> 
> I am going to go on one more round of either clomid or fem. and then if it doesn't work I am going to whic ever specialist I like and I am going to get pregnant :) and deliver a nice healthy baby:) or two.
> 
> Hi Kayla -
> 
> I am so sorry for your losses. I'm a lurker on here (a graduate-in-waiting, you might say :winkwink:), and I used to live in the Houston area up until about two years ago. I have a good friend there who also had recurrent losses before going on to carry three kids to term, and I've emailed her to find out who she saw for her testing. I'll pass his name on to you as soon as she replies.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 
O thank you. :hugs: I can't wait to have a good doctor finally figure this out instead of using a doctor that keeps repeating the same thing....


----------



## HappyAuntie

Kaylattc said:


> O thank you. :hugs: I can't wait to have a good doctor finally figure this out instead of using a doctor that keeps repeating the same thing....

Ok, here's what she had to say:



> I was referred to Dr. Vicki Schnell at the Center of Reproductive Medicine in Webster. I actually only saw her once, and she handed me off to Dr. Traci DeSplinter, who completed my workup and saw me through the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy with the boys, at which time they handed me off to Dr. Thomas Rowe, who is one of my favorite people in the whole wide world. Dr. Rowe (and his partner, Dr. Linda Gooodrum) specialize in high risk pregnancies and are amazing. They are also in Webster. I think Dr. DeSplinter has moved on, but I believe Dr. Schnell is still there.

Webster might not be convenient for you (this friend lives in Pearland, so it wasn't bad for her), but with as big as the medical center is in Houston, there are bound to be lots of really good REs. One way of looking for a good one is by searching the IVF success rates of area clinics at www.sart.org. All IVF clinics in the US are required to report their data to the CDC, and very broadly speaking, good drs are going to have better success rates.

Good luck to you, hon. :hugs:


----------



## Kaylattc

I actually live in Webster omg :)


----------



## Kaylattc

Thank you so much for your help!!! :hugs: and I am going to that website now. I didn't know they had sites like that.. Thank you.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Kaylattc said:


> I actually live in Webster omg :)

:shock: That's crazy!!! What are the odds??!! :saywhat: It's like it was meant to be!!!


----------



## Kaylattc

I know. So funny. Thank you. :) :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies been awake an hour!! Can't get out my bed! Lol it's to dark but I need a wee an I'm starving! Lol! 
How's everyone today? X


----------



## jenny25

I'm in a Annoyed mood today been awake from 2-4 plus asked hubby too cook last night and I ended up doing it cause he couldn't drag himself away from twitter my son aarron is pushing my buttons


----------



## daviess3

I get like that Jenny! I cleaned downstairs top to bottom yesterday! An my husband an step daughter have only managed to make a mess already? In all fairness it's my step daughter really I made her pack lunch for whatever reason she's taken the stuff out left get hairbrush in it just on my hallway floor her phone charger plugged in the kitchen where I hate things all over the sides! I no it sounds pety it's just lil things bothering me! They both wake me up so from 530 all I hear js them! X


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I felt sick still do slightly I almost passed out on the school run this morning now it's knocked me and made me anxious and I'm wondering how I'm gonna travel on the tube tomorrow for st Mary's x


----------



## daviess3

U going on ur own Jenny? How far is a cab? I get dizzy especially in morning until about 12! When I stand up I nearly black out! I try eating more cereal an banana, I can't believe it's Wednesday again!! Going quickly but slowly if that makes sense! X


----------



## petitpas

Jenny, before you get on the tube, go to the ticket desk and ask for a baby on board badge. They are free :D
Make sure you have a bottle of water and some snacks in your handbag and wear a cardie rather than a jumper so you can take it off if you feel too hot on the tube.
You'll be fine! So exciting!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, I'm feeling the emotional pain today it's just hit me all of a sudden! :cry:, prob bet to let it all out isn't it?


----------



## jenny25

Awww fili huge huge huge hun xxxx

Davies its too expensive for a cab Hun I'm going with my hubby xxx I know I suffer from low bp in pregnancy my last check was 110/68 

Pet I thought you had to send off for the baby on board badges ? I do take stuff with me mints are one of things I always carry xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Is it your scan tomorrow Jenny?


----------



## daviess3

Jenny I have low bp to its 100/50 at my last appointment! 

Take ur sweets at least hubby's going xx


----------



## sunny74

My heart goes out to you fili
be compassionate with yourself, you have been through so much
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone. My friend has just text me to 'admit' she's been trying for a baby since feb last year and can't get pregnant. I don't know which is the worst case scenario to be dealing with!


----------



## daviess3

Fili so sorry let it out hun, I struggled to get pg an personally I think losing a pg is much worse! That's just me mayb! Xx


----------



## jenny25

Yeah hun my scan is tomorrow morning 10.15 thanks davies for your advice hun xxx


Fili I don't know how I would feel in that position I'm sorry xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm up way too early... 

Jenny- take more than mints for food! lol - bring some wheat crackers or something and some juice. 

Davies- I try and keep the house clean too, then somehow things get all over the place again. 

Fili- huge hugs, let it all out and plan for the next one and know its going to work out. 
I always had that question in my mind, what's worse, mc or not getting preg. I think a combo of the two would be worse, get preg once a year and mc it. After that , I think mc is worse...although girls that can't get preg would say the opposite.


----------



## sunny74

hi ladies
some great looking scans this week you lot :thumbup:

AFM i'm having a 'moderately normal symptoms gone PAL panic' today, only 2 more sleeps til my scan......


----------



## mandy1971

heart tree said:


> Mandy I'm glad they found something so early but I'm sorry you didn't get better news. It isn't the worst news either though. Limbo is the worst place to be. Can you take time off work and relax until next Monday? It seems to me that you have to take it really easy right now. I'll be saying lots of prayers to the universe for you. Xoxo

thanks heart. the midwife phoned to let me know the hcg was 774 yest which would be normal for around 5 weeks pregnant. Having my bloods checked again on thus then a scan on monday.
I have been off work since the spotting started last thursday, and my feet are permanently up...Not going to chance anything.
roll on thursday.


----------



## puppycat

Fili i wish i could come and hug you :( let it all out and take it easy hun. Xxxxxx

Got dr at 3.30pm so going to ask him to check my bp. X


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny I really hope the scan puts your mind at rest. Gosh all this worrying is no fun whatsoever!


----------



## daviess3

U feeling ok today puppy? Very early for u hopeful! 
Pleased ur resting Mandy! 
Jenny me an my hubby always came out an went in costa an got a panini an a latte ! We drove though an parked in car park cost £10 plus congestion charge but train was like £30 each from Essex! Plus I hate tubes!! So cab was £20 each way!! Xc
Fili u ok hun?? Xxx


----------



## puppycat

Aye not feeling too bad. Just want to make sure i'm ticking over properly :)


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I'm glad all that expense of getting to and from St marys was worth it in the end! It's so expensive this baby making business one way or another isn't it!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks davies I don't know if they might charge that bit extra I'm trying to save a few penny's at the moment tube I don't mind I won't do it on my own though I get panick attacks when I'm in crowded places so I tend too only do stuff like that with hubby xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

they should be checking everyone's blood pressure and pee in a cup (they check it to make sure you don't have infections) every time you go in for an appt (not for beta testing appts- more the prenatal appts/scans). Are they doing this for everyone? I've heard horror stories of bad things happening due to infections that the girls had no clue they had. 

just want to make sure everyone is being taken care of!


----------



## heart tree

Ugh my husband got a work call at 4am from London which woke me up. I didn't fall back asleep until 6 then had to get up at 7 to get ready for work. Tired.com. 

Fili the emotions are bound to come out. It always took me a few days to truly integrate what had happened and really feel it in my heart. Let it out babe. It wants to come out. I have to say I think having losses, especially recurrent ones is harder. It took me a year to get pregnant the first time. Then it took me 8 months until my second pregnancy. The losses took a harder toll than not getting a BFP. I never found any consolation in the fact that I could get pregnant. If I couldn't carry one to term then what good did that do me? I imagine being truly infertile must be awful too. But not being able to protect your babies in your uterus is one of the worst pains on earth in my opinion. 

Busy day at work today. Won't be on much. Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## daviess3

Uk ladies when we have our nt scan an blood do we take urine sample? I thought it was just midwife appointments? 
Anyone got any nice ideas for dinner? Coz I have no excitement for anything yet I'm hungry!! Help!! X


----------



## jenny25

Davies yeah darling they do that at my hospital they check all the time xxx


----------



## ttclou25

daviess3 said:


> Uk ladies when we have our nt scan an blood do we take urine sample? I thought it was just midwife appointments?
> Anyone got any nice ideas for dinner? Coz I have no excitement for anything yet I'm hungry!! Help!! X

I didn't, I've only done urine on midwife appointments. Not sure if it differs from area though. 

Mil and fil are making us gammon and chips and beans tonight, not sure I ready to tackle the grease, but have been very good eating veg every night so makes a change. My fave at mo in pork stroganoff, rice and veg mmmmmm


----------



## daviess3

I might take one just incase, i only have one pee pot so i would have to bring it home an wash it out lol!! Nice.
Lou yuk gammon yuk pork yuk yuk yuk!!
To meaty for me! Saying that i dont like anything but im kinda ok when i eat it, think i just need sum1 to cook for me so i dont have a choice but def cant do gravy at the moment or roast potatos or meat!! 
I hate been a fuss pot! x


----------



## filipenko32

I dont like pork either Davies, just done my 4 laps and feel so much better! Tomorrow its a swim in the morning and 5 laps in the afternoon! Wohoo! I will get fit! I had steak stir fry for my lunch cooked with fry light stuff and it was yummy!


----------



## croydongirl

Morning girls, was hoping to have a lovely snow day today but when I checked my college's web site they just cancelled classes before 10am...my class starts at 10am. Lucky me, I get to schlep out in the freezing weather, and try not to slip over in the slushy snow. Plus it is supposed to snow heavily later today. I hope not until after I get home. Boo.

I guess I should take a shower?! ha ha

Talk later ladies!


----------



## ttclou25

lol :haha: im not a massive meat eater either, i prefer the sauce to the pork. Maybe you should get DP to treat you to a night out so you can chooses anything!! :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Pleased u feel better fili xx


----------



## Neversaynever

So much to catch up on :haha:

Hopeful...fab scan pics :dance:

Puppy...good luck with your tomorrow :thumbup:

Mandy...take it easy :hugs:

Em...try not to worry too much....I know easier said than done :hugs:

Fili...massive squishy :hugs: and don't try to pretend that everything is ok...we are all here for you through the rough times as well as the good times :hugs:

Davies...all this food talk :sick: :haha:

Pip...you and your kegels :haha:

Heart...you and your crazy dreams :haha:

Croydon...soon be scan time..take care in the snow too :hugs:

Jenny...men :grr:

Bugger can't remember everyone else...mrskg...you ok?

:hi: to those I have missed :wacko:

Well over the weekend I had a freak out...symptoms went and as they had moved me forward with dates...I was closer to reaching my date with Furry my second pregnancy and by lunchtime yesterday I had broken down and called the clinic saying I knew it was over :dohh: Had a scan and all is ok, HB still going beautifully and the moved me forward anothr day so I'm 5 days further on...somehow :haha: must have implanted earlier :shrug:

Needless to say I am mightily relieved and again...feeling hopful...for today anyway :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Round2

Never, that's fabulous news! From what I've read and seen on this site...when you're measuring ahead like that... it's a very good sign!! Just a few more weeks till you can relax a bit.


----------



## daviess3

Never congrats hun xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Ladies...can't believe they ahve me as 9 weeks today :saywhat: but I'll take it :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## ttclou25

Fab news everything is going well for you sweetie xx


----------



## hopeful23456

NSN - CONGRATS!!!! 

Davies - you have to actually bring your pee in a cup? They have cups in the bathroom at the office I go to and you just pee in them and write your name on it and stick it in a little cabinet that they can access from the other side.

croy- a snow day would have been great....too bad it was only before 10am.. I wouldn't shower, just go ;)


----------



## Embo78

Puppy's asked me to update. 

She's in hospital again with the same chest problems she had a few weeks ago. Her mums with her and oh is looking after Laura.

I'll update as and when she's in touch x


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks embo. 

puppy - i hope you feel better and the figure this thing out!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks nsn xx 

Puppy I hope you feel better hun xxxx

I have cheese pie cooking in the oven I made from scratch wooo hoo xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Em...pups thinking of you Hun and hope they sort this out...you're having a real rough pregnancy :hugs: must be a boy :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

9 weeks hurray!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:. Really not that long till your 12 week scan when everything is going to be perfect and you're going to be one happy lady!! 
So jealous you're going to Vegas!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no poor puppy!! :nope:


----------



## mandy1971

filipenko32 said:


> I dont like pork either Davies, just done my 4 laps and feel so much better! Tomorrow its a swim in the morning and 5 laps in the afternoon! Wohoo! I will get fit! I had steak stir fry for my lunch cooked with fry light stuff and it was yummy!

Fili, I'm kinda jealous of you doing all this exercise. I'm getting so so so bored keeping my feet up.....and fatter.com!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Mandy I'd rather be getting fatter for a reason lol! But even during my next pregnancy I'm going to keep the swimming going daily as obviously, in my case anyway, self prescribed wrap myself up in cotton wool / bed rest did nothing!! I did feel s much better after my running, emotionally and physically!


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for the update Emby, poor Puppy!

So I madeit to class, even after having to walk half the way because the buses were on snow routes and didn't go past the college. While I was in class the snow just dumped, about 2 inches in 30mins! I feel very thankful that a friend with a 4 wheel drive gave me a ride home and now I am here, watching the snow fall heavily. I am 99% sure classes will be cancelled tomorrow. We don't really have the machines to clear all the roads here and people just hunker down and stay home when it snows! ha ha I am ok with that. 

I did do the shopping this weekend so at least we have food in the house!


----------



## daviess3

Croy take day off to eat Hun, oh embo thanks for telling us! Oh puppy hope ur doing ok hun well that's stupid ur obviously not!! But I hope ur being well looked after my lovely xxxx
Hopeful yep we take pee with us lol in a sealed tube thingy!! Bit gross really!! 
I'm very hungry tonight had a pick of fish an chips tonight! X


----------



## hopeful23456

that's crazy davies! taking pee with you, wow...


----------



## petitpas

Congrats, never :yipee:

Jenny, I got my badge from one of the ticket sellers at Victoria. I didn't have to send off for it. 

Puppy, so sorry you are still suffering :hugs: You are probably best off in hospital with a steady supply of oxygen and some clever doctors helping you out. Let us know which hospital you are in if any of them look like George Clooney or Hugh Laurie, please!

Fili, I am so sorry things have caught up with you but to be honest I was waiting for it a bit. I hope that you can have a good cry or two or three and then work through this. Big :hug: to you Xxx


----------



## croydongirl

oh man, fish and chips sounds awesome!


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I don't need to take pee. At the midwives' I get a strange syringe contraption where you suck up your pee from a plastic cup and then break the pulling stick off.
At the hospital they have me pee straight onto a stick, which shows whether I have glucose or protein in my urine.


----------



## justwaiting

Oh I hope puppy is ok, how scary.

Davies I can't believe you have to bring your pee to the appt how strange.

I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, I am needing some reassurance. I am having some cramping tonight. Nothing strong, just like in early pregnancy but noticeable. Could this be normal? Are we still stretching out? I thought the cramping was supposed to be stopping around now. makes me nervous. I have no reason besides this crampy feeling to think that something is wrong but I feel very flat and feel my heart preparing for the worst at Thursdays scan. Could my body be telling me something?


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls and thanks Embo for updating.

Just got home from the hospital. Unfortunately it wasn't the closer, smaller one i was in on xmas eve it was the large, centralised, cattle market one on the other side of Cardiff (where i didnt want to give birth).

Went to GP earlier as planned but in waiting room i got palputations, my heart was thudding in my chest, i was really having to think about each breath and just felt awful. Luckily i was called next so i told the dr how i felt and she did my bp and pulse, they were through the roof. She wanted me to come in then and there but i'm not someone who runs to the hosp at every opportunity, lol, i like to make sure i really need to be there!

She did my bp twice more and although it came down it was still high. I suggested she monitor me again in about half hr so she agreed.

Wandered down to Boots with DH, slowly i might add! To get my prescriptions and wow did that nearly kill me! I felt awful, like i'd run a marathon or something. It was crazy!

Dr re-assessed me and i was still the same so she phoned hosp, wrote me a letter and off i went. Went in with my mum so G could stay home with Laura. She doesn't moan like him when waiting is involved!

So bloods, chest xray, ech's, multiple chest exams and squeezes and tapping? Equals nothing. Slightly elevated white cells which could be an infection somewhere but otherwise they still dont know.

Obviouusly i am pleased its nothing obviously serious but i dont know why i keep getting this!


----------



## heart tree

No honey you are fine. I had some yesterday and used my Doppler and sure enough that little hb was beating away. I've been having some quick lightening bolt flashes of pain all over. They scare me but I'm trying to remind myself that there still a lot of stretching and growing to be done. Everything I've read is that if there isn't any accompanying bleeding, it's normal. I think your scan is going to be perfect.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Puppy we posted at the same time! Wow, what an ordeal. I can't believe they don't have any answers! I guess no news is good news, but still! Are you still getting your scan tomorrow?


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy- good they didn't find anything and hoping you r ok and it stops happening! 

Croy and heart- I have those feelings tonight too! Twinges where my pubic hair starts and towards the right a little- freaking me out! But it's the same pangs I had when I thought it was round ligament pain so I'm sure it's ok, I had even talked to a nurse about it. 
Have been googling it again too! It's right to the right of where they did the scan and where the babies are so that's why I get nervous. But the babies are deep on there and the pangs feel like they are more towards my skin on the inside? And not deep. They don't hurt, just twinges like we used to get around 5-6 wks or so. 
Is that how yours feel?

Now getting them on left a little too.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful yes I'm feeling a lot of my twinges where the baby is. It freaks me out. The ones I feel elsewhere don't bother me. I can't tell if mine are on the surface or deeper near the baby. I'd rather not feel anything there. But I guess it makes sense. Why wouldn't we feel things where the baby is implanted and growing. I'm glad to hear you are having similar sensations. A lot of what I read about round ligament pain is that it happens when you shift positions quickly. I notice mine even if I'm sitting still. It makes me wonder if what I'm feeling is round ligament pain or not. It's so confusing.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and happy 12 weeks babe!


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks heart! I'm laying in bed still as can be and twinging away ;) just keeps panging every few seconds or so. 
But how else is our uterus going to fit everything? Mine seem to be panging a little more now too. But almost all on the right. Online some say it's round ligament stretching and some say it's just plain old uterus stretching. 
I think I feel it a little less when I put my knee up? Than when my legs are straight.
There's no way anything would be bad after a good nt yesterday so I can be our test case, we are normal preg women.


----------



## heart tree

That makes me feel soooo much better! Mine come in spurts. I might not feelmthemmfor several hours but then will feel them every few seconds for a while. And there seem to be preferred spots. The ones on the right are in the same place and same goes for the ones on the left. Your great scan validates that these are normal. 

I saw a very pregnant woman today and for the first time didn't have this deep internal desire to trip her (awful I know). I didn't shoot her dirty looks or feel like my day was ruined. Today I actually thought to myself "I can't wait to be that pregnant!" It was a nice departure from my "normal" feelings. I guess a new normal is manifesting.


----------



## Jaxvipe

I am definitely gettin some twinges off and on. They freaked.me out too. I ordered a doppler offline.which should be here on.Thursday just to put my mind at ease. I have a question for the U.S. ladies, does your.insurance.cover the my scan?


----------



## hopeful23456

Thats awesome heart, that we are able to look at other pregs with no harm, lol. Makes me feel way better too that these twinges aren't only me! 
I havent even seen a preg unless at dr office I think and they used to be everywhere. 

Jax- did you mean does insurance cover nt scan? When I typed it autocorrected to my too, lol. 
When I called they said they covered mine so I hope they do!


----------



## heart tree

Jax do you mean the NT scan? I'm pretty sure mine covers it, but honestly I don't even care. I feel really strongly about getting it done that I'm willing to pay for it. How old are you? Most women don't get it if they're under 35.


----------



## heart tree

hopeful23456 said:


> Thats awe


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jaxvipe

Yes I meant nt scan sry I am.using my phone because my comp broke. I'm only 24 I'm thinking of getting it done just to be safe and because I don't think.they will.give me another scan until I'm 20 weeks


----------



## justwaiting

Jax I don't now about insuance sorry but I'm 24 too and getting mine done next week having to pay out of pocket but really want it done and another excuse to see baby.

I have had the twinges too ladies, it might have picked up again as we near the second tri our uterus is moving out of the pelvis. Just a theory. WHen ever I get them I say hello to my baby like it's him/her telling me there in there stupid but it stops the panic for a bit! glad to hear were all normal though.

Puppy- I'm glad you have been checked and everything is seemingly ok. I hope they can give u an answer it must have been scary.


----------



## croydongirl

I am glad we are all still worrying about our twinges, I hope they go away for all of us! Mine isn't so much a specific cramp or pain in a spot but more a general cramp/heavy feeling like when I was first pregnant. It seems to be going away now, but its been here all day. 
I hope that our NT scan is all good on Thursday. It is in the afternoon, and I wish I had made it for the morning so I wouldn't have to wait so long! I know its not far away but I am just feeling a bit nervous this time. I think its also because this is the scan we have been waiting for, or at least the week. If everything looks ok we will tell people after this, so part of that makes me a bit freaked out. This is really happening? Holy Crap this IS really happening?!

I had a fantastic nights sleep last night, only up twice to pee and straight back to sleep with no scary dreams. I am hoping for another one just like it...and a snow day tomorrow. We have been told to expect 8 inches but of course, not a flake in sight so far!! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

I had those cramps yesterday also. I know they are normal since I had them a few weeks ago too and all was fine. My NT scan is on Monday and is also in the afternoon. I wish it was in the morning. I agree, this is a big one. If all goes well I'm going to tell people at work and actually feel like it's real. 

I'm soooo jealous of your good night's sleep. Mine was awful. I'm not hoping for a repeat. On that note, I'm off to bed! I'm exhausted. Have a great night. 

Good luck to Jenny, Puppy and FloridaGirl tomorrow!


----------



## heart tree

Double post!


----------



## croydongirl

I really hope you have a good nights sleep. I have had a terrible stretch of not being able to sleep between bathroom breaks and also horrible vivid dreams so it was a welcome relief. I had forgotten what it was like to wake up rested. Hoping the same for you tomorrow morning x


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls I fell asleep on the sofa last night woke up just after midnight I said I better take myself to bed cause I will end up waking up in the morning feeling sore and did t want that while I'm traveling I woke up about 6.20 needing the loo and thought there was no point going back too sleep as alarm would be going off at 7 I woke up feeling sick and so nervous as well 

Good luck to puppy and floridagirl xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck today girls, everything is going to be perfect, just take deep breathes and get the nervous part over with.. It's all going to be fine, enjoy!! X x x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Hun how you feeling? I'm just on the tube the now facing backwards boak but managed to get some travel bands x


----------



## ttclou25

Morning - :wave:

What a misrable day it is today!! Just wanted to pop on and say Lots of luck for all the ladies with scans today - cant wait to see pics later!!! :thumbup::thumbup: xx


----------



## filipenko32

Feeling much much better today thanks!


----------



## daviess3

Jenny good luck sweetie, ur going to b fine, an u puppy an Florida pls get pics ladies Jenny u will have to take one on ur phone as they won't give u a pic! Xxx

Puppy wow u really have been prodded an poked! Bless u! I had extremely had white blood in my blood once after a kidney infection. They asked me have I recently had a death in ur family or a bad car accident! I was like we no!! Y? They said the results showing extremely high levels nothing like that had happened to me an it battled doctors! 2 weeks levels stayed elevated, then they just went down! 
Would it be anything to do with nk cells? X


----------



## filipenko32

Might be! White blood cells fight infections like nk cells!


----------



## daviess3

Just thought it maybe worth mentioning to doctors? X


----------



## puppycat

If it is nk cells would it be too late? I'm 10 weeks now. I wish i had the fertility appt before bfp. Been sick this morning too :cry:


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, after my pulmonary embolism I ended up in hospital with breathing problems and chest pain. It turned out I had some kind of infection and the next day I realised they were right as I came down with a horrid cold. Sometimes we are just more affected by nasty germs than other times. It doesn't necessarily mean your body is attacking your baby.
There have been some studies showing that the level of nkcells in your blood (not the same test as white blood cells!) don't have a bearing on the level of nkcells in your womb as they are a different type of cell. So ignore the threat of nkcells right now and ask your epu for a scan to set your mind at ease after this scare.
Fingers crossed that all will be fine just like after your last scare fxfxfxfxfx


----------



## daviess3

No I don't think so puppy I reckon u would maybe need to start some treatment, ur having pg symptoms so don't stress about that, I didn't mean to stress u out! 
I don't no enough about them to comment, an I probably shouldn't of said it, it's just i had that problem years ago an if I didn't get any answers I was going to have the nk cells test for that reason! One of the ladies on here must b able to help u more though they must no more about the scenario than me, or mayb ask on rec mis thread coz think there was a few more over there?? X

I bet ur still waiting Jenny queues there are a nightmare!! I learnt an would book 845 appointments so I could b first! Lol xx


----------



## puppycat

I guess so petit. I have an upset tummy today, just been to loo :blush: so maybe it was that?


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies

just popping on quickly to wish those ladies that have scans this week the best of luck! hopeful congrats on being 12 weeks now, love love love those pics of your bubbas so cute!!

puppy, hope you are ok sweetie, just read back and saw you were in hospital yesterday. hope you are taking it easy.

fili sending you a big squeeze, hope you are ok chick xx

hi to everyone else, you are all doing so well, i hate that i cant join you yet, but wishing you all tons of luck xx


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, I have regular blood checks due to the fact that I have been on blood thinners almost continually for three years now. My white blood cells were normal even when I had my nk cell blood test and it came back high so I don't think it is an indicator. It is only when you are on steroids that the white blood cells become low.

I have heard of nk cells possibly causing later losses (it seems to be very rare, tbh) but the treatment advice is to start steroids at ovulation or bfp. Once you reach 10 weeks the placenta is a pretty good barrier between mother and baby and my doc was positive that all would be well from then on. 

I hope that makes sense. I'm no specialist so this is just the information I pieced together from internet research.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no puppy you don't need to worry about nk cells!


----------



## daviess3

Puppy looks like everyone knows better than me, I didn't say to scare u I just wondered if u could ask the question to doc sorry if that made u worry!! 

Jenny where's ur update u ok xxx


----------



## heart tree

Morning chicks. I was hoping to wake up to some news this morning. Hope we get some great scan news today. Puppy are you getting scanned? I hope so. You could use the reassurance right about now. 

I got a little better sleep but still woke up at 4am! Managed to fall back asleep at 5am and got up at 7. I'm not a big fan of this 4am waking business. I used my Doppler first thing when I got up and couldn't find the hb. Took a shower and tried again with an empty bladder and there it was. Phew! Music to my ears. This is the longest I've had to go between scans. This Doppler is keeping me sane!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mornin! 
Croy- you r in Seattle right? The news screen in the elevator at work said you r to get a foot of snow today! We don't even have snow here in mn twin cities which is sooo rare! I love it. 

Puppy and Florida- good luck today!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- good luck today! Hope you don't have to wait too long. 

I just got breakfast at the cafeteria at work and I'm there quite a bit getting food so I told the cook I was preg and his wife is too, then the girl next to me said she just found out she was too, like within the past couple of days. Her first appt isn't until mid feb and she's in her 30s . Didn't dare tell her I've had 4 mc, would freak her out!
That was the first time I've told people I don't know!


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, I find it easier to tell people I don't know. Whenever I get food for example. As I'm so fussy it is embarrassing.

Sorry Davies, I hope I wasn't contradicting you! I'm not saying any of us do or don't have an nk cell issue (although it would seem that I do :haha:). I just wanted to reassure that for the ladies on steroids I've read about, reaching 10 weeks is an important milestone and a good prediction of success. At that point it does seem like there is little point to start looking to treat.
Nkcells are a really interesting and hotly contested subject. Not everyone believes in them, the testing process or the treatment. It is always worth finding out your own doctor's opinion even if you disagree with it.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i am not getting enough sleep either. i try and sleep at midnight (after watching my recorded shows) then up around 1:30 to pee, maybe up at 3:00 to pee, but for sure up at 5am to pee and then can't sleep until around 7 or 7:30. should be to work by 8 or 8:30 but been getting in around 9. so around 5 hours of sleep/night total if that?

pip - i bought $11 worth of candy at the gas station not too long ago and i was the only one there and couldn't stop laughing as it looked so funny. i think she thought i was super high or something. lol

i didn't want to tell random people i was preg net.


----------



## filipenko32

I had serious insomnia from all my pregnancies and I get 'hangovers' from them too after the pregnancies have ended so my sleep patterns take about a month to right themselves. I think it's preparing you for those sleepless nights when they're born!


----------



## filipenko32

Just done a clear blue digi and it is 2-3 :yipee:. That means my hormone level is less than 2000 :yipee: which means I ov in about 2 weeks so I'm hoping to do an Andrea! So technically right now I'm PUPO pregnant until proven otherwise! So no point me leaving this thread also I like talking to you girls!


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - don't leave this thread! we love having you here!


----------



## heart tree

Great news Fili!!! You are such an optimist. I need to drink some Fili juice. 

Hopeful I've been able to stay in bed and not get up to pee but I'm not sure how much longer that's going to last. I always have such a hard time falling asleep again once I wake up. It's a curse I've always had. I wish I could take a sleeping pill! I need a full night of rest. If I clear this NT scan and get the ok from my doctor I think I'm going to start doing some prenatal yoga. I think part of my problem is my lack of exercise. When I was exercising regularly I slept like a champ.


----------



## daviess3

Heart I have same sleep pattern even though I'm not working at mo don't no how you ladies are coping!! I can't get up!! I check hb but I find hard to find with Doppler when have full bladder!! So I try after the loo a cup of tea banana then I try an normally all good! 

Pip no Hun I was just throwing an idea out there as it was something I had thought about an read up little bit on but no you have far greater knowledge than me on nk cells xc
I also agree with u I find it easier to talk to people I don't no about being pg! But I find it hard to talk to people I do no!! I have days when I want to talk an days when I can't talk about it!! Wierd!! 

Hopeful I get up once in the night for the loo you must b drained Hun!! An I do get ur petrol station spend up!! I brought so many biscuits an chocolate from my shopping this week it's gross! But to be fair my hubby has had his fair share an he doesn't even eat sweet stuff!! Wierd! 

I just made chicken casserole for dinner coz it's do easy!! But j can smell it cooking an I know I don't want it!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey girls I'm still not sleeping :( I was up all night last night. Finally managed 3 hours at 9am.

I'm feeling so much better about the Doppler situation! It's broken!!! I put brand new batteries in and it won't turn on so it's been faulty all this time! At least I'm hoping that's what it is!!!

I'm feeling much more positive about my scan now. I've discussed with my mum the possibility that something's gone wrong and she firmly told me that I'm her baby and she'll be there to support me regardless. She then asked me if I had any reason to feel there's something wrong. There's nothing! I'm still having symptoms, no spotting, tummys growing (I can definitely feel my uterus now) She helped calm me and put things in perspective!


----------



## petitpas

Oh Embo! Stupid stupid doppler! I didn't think to ask whether you were getting any sounds at all... you should at least have heard your own heartbeat :dohh:

Davies, I'm like you, not working. I'm up several times a night and usually stay awake for quite some time after at least one of those trips. Thankfully, I can take a morning or afternoon nap to catch up. I remember that when I was working I had to get up and walk around because my eyes were falling shut. I'd also hide in the car at lunchtimes sometimes to get a half hour nap in :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

What does everyone think to my new theory? Here goes.... I'm wondering if my sub conscious grief which has kind of accumulated with the mc's is contributing to the miscarriages itself, you know like my body is rejecting the pregnancies because I'm not my normal self mind wise? Like my body thinks it's not safe to have a baby yet! I was thinking this after reading those anecdotal stories of when women let go they get healthy pregnancies Etc. So, this might be a stupid question but did any of you girls 'let go' a bit this time? I'm thinking of going for hypnosis to try to reprogram my mind!


----------



## heart tree

Embo that's great! I wasn't hearing any noise at first but the display was working so I thought I was using it wrong or that my baby was dead. Then I changed the batteries and all was good. Do you have the sonoline b? The other thing to check is that the probe connection is pushed in tightly to the machine. Sometimes mine gets loose and I can't hear anything. 

So glad to hear about your mum. I had a feeling that's how she would feel. That's her job as your mother, to be there through good and bad. But I have a feeling it's going to be all good!


----------



## heart tree

I'm jealous of all of you non workers!

Fili I'm not sure I let go at all. However I did do a lot of things differently which gave me a new sense of hope that I didn't have before. So maybe that helped. But I was a wreck from the second I found out I was pregnant. That part didn't change at all for me. But I'll go with your theory if you think it will help you!


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Embo, happy 11 weeks!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart!! I'm a lime! It seems so much bigger this week!

Pip it was working to some extent but it was really loud and crackly so I could barely pick up my own heartbeat. Im just sticking with its broken cos it's keeping me calm!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 11 weeks embo!

fili - i don't think it has anything to do with your subconscious. But, I do think you could try both blood thinner and prednisone. if your immune system is attacking, doesn't it also try and create tiny blood clots as a way to attack? suffocating it so it isn't getting blood flow and slowly dies off? to me, that kind of makes sense with the way your mc go.
just a theory and one of the reasons i wanted to take both, although i have no known clotting disorders or nk issues. all my mc were before anything normal was formed in the sac, last one looked like scambled egg liquid in the sac and i thought it looked like it was getting attacked...

just some numbers on my tests that were close to being out of range, but it was so closer after the m/c that is what could have affected the test results.


----------



## croydongirl

I just typed a long reply and lost i when the internet went out, grrr! I guess its the down side to all the snow.

Great news emby, wishing good luck to all the other scans today.

Hubby and I are snowed in, so I think we will be bundling up and walking to our local coffee shop which is open, for some hot chocolate! Love when the snow forces us to slow down.

Fili - This pregnancy happened after an early loss last cycle, so its totally possible and I really hope that this next cycle is THE one! I think anything which helps you to relax could only be a positive thing.

Puppy - you poor thing, I hope you are feeling better soon and the docs can figure out how to help you.

Heart - Glad you slept better last night. I guess this is our bodies getting prepared for less sleep in the future!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no embo! How annoying! It's not the first thing we think of though is it -a broken Doppler! You're going to be just fine on Friday!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Fili. I just wish I could sleeeeep!! I feel like im losing my mind!!


----------



## heart tree

Croy I miss the days of getting snowed in. What a delight! Enjoy!

I was looking through some of the old threads I subscribed to and it looks like you and I crossed paths a year ago. You posted a question about baby aspirin and I responded. I had just had my 3rd loss and I think you might have just had your second. Now look at us! Who would have thought?


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls. Quick update before dinner and baby bed time.

One happy wiggly baby, all looking awesome, 10+4 so 3 days ahead. Consultant led atm appt 7th Feb with them. Got pics too. Got corpus cyst but they not concerned xx

Amazingly happy now :)


----------



## Embo78

Yay!! Well done pups :) :)


----------



## hopeful23456

oh puppy - so happy for you! smiling from ear to ear


----------



## puppycat

Oh girls i feel so elated, you can imagine x


----------



## Embo78

We don't need to imagine! We're right there with ya :)


----------



## filipenko32

Great news puppy!!


----------



## hopeful23456

so i've only been to a baby store once in my life a few years ago to buy a shower gift for a friend. i really want to go today (babies r us) as it's really close to my work, but i'm so nervous! my heart is starting to race thinking about it. how pal normal is that? i need to get over this nervousness somehow. my coworker said they have the cocoa butter stuff to put on your tummy to try and not get stretchmarks there.

got a tip from another forum i'm in too, a book called Baby Bargains (it's even one of Oprah's picks ;) goes over all baby stuff reviews, how to get good deals, what's important to spend more $ on and what's not. 

I'm so nervous to actually buy anything (which i would never do this early anyway but the cocoa butter) but I think i need to at least start planning being i'm so new to all of this.

one other thing i found kinda interesting: i take metanx for the l-methylfolate in it and the metanx pills are purple and say PAL on one side of them, in large letters for a smaller pill. isn't that ironic?


----------



## daviess3

Fan news puppy xxxx new u would b ok, just one baby though?? Xc


----------



## Embo78

I love that hopeful :) universe is speaking to you again!

As for baby shopping, it's such a personal decision. If I have a good scan on Friday me and my mum are going to buy a little something for the baby.


----------



## heart tree

Yay Puppy!!!! Elated is a perfect word!!! 

Hopeful, it's all PAL Normal. I'm not even thinking about things like that until after my NT scan and until I get into the second tri. If you are too nervous maybe you could buy the cream online? 

That book sounds great. I might get it. In the second tri that is!

And how amazing the bottle says PAL. I definitely think that's the universe talking to you!

I hope Jenny is ok.


----------



## daviess3

I been thinking bout Jenny to hope she's ok xx


----------



## Round2

Yay Puppy! That's fabulous news.

Hopeful, I'm the same way. I feel like if I buy something, I will jinx things and something will happen. I felt that way about telling people that I'm pregnant too. Eventually, you'll discover that doing these things won't change the outcome. 

Another thing too is that I remember having weird feelings about buying things when I was pregnant with my daughter. I had no previous losses and that was a healthy pregnancy. I think it has something to do with just being a first time mom and not making the connection that you have a real life baby (ies) in there. I always felt like a fraud, even at 9 months pregnant!


----------



## puppycat

Yes definitely one, she had a good look around and baby was bouncing so much nothing could hide! Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I hope jenny is ok too!! Perhaps she's in London celebrating and can't get reception to text!


----------



## Tasha

Jen was running late and so didnt get seen til late girls. Sure she will be on soon to update soon. 

:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks tasha x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the update Tasha!


----------



## heart tree

I don't want to give anything away, but I just checked her FB page as she updated there. I told her to update here ASAP. She just had a nap and said she'll update shortly!


----------



## Embo78

That means she's ok IMO!! Phew! Was a bit worried there!


----------



## daviess3

Yay love good news! I want to b friends on fb to,? Who wants to add me!? I'm sarah Lewis same pic as my pic here xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Wow. Babies r us is pretty cool, expensive but cool. I was so wide eyed, now I'm addicted to learning what everything there does and is for. I want to get a glider rocker soon as I tried some out, I've always loved rocking in chairs . Even broke some when I was younger from rocking too much! My parents give me crap about it still. 
Girls- these are our babies to keep! 
Heart- we r about in second tri- next week! I'm counting be of 13th am as that's what my re counts it as. 
I'm amazed at how many diff baby things there are. Something for everything. 
Remember that I wasn't a babysitter or anything so I don't know about baby stuff at all. 

Im going to love learning about everything!

Sara- I still don't log into my fb, if I do, I would love to add you and will let you and everyone know!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, there are a million Sarah Lewis's! I can't find you. I'm Amanda Hartrey and I live in Berkeley, CA. I don't think there are many with my name. You all are welcome to friend me. I'm not a big FB poster, FYI.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry for the delay , my appointment was at 10.15 i didnt get taken till 12.15 i ended up not getting home till around 3 i went for a long nap i was so tired so here is the info from the scan in the spoiler 


Spoiler
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/393896_10151169238545338_631305337_22448566_663497883_n.jpg

so trying to read the info from the sheet her writting is poor so i will try make out the measurements maybe you guys can help me convert into gestional days sac diameter 6x6x5mm yolk sac i think i think its either 82.7mm or 2.7mm its so squiggled i also have a small bleed to the right of the sac but thats ok its normal xx


----------



## jenny25

im jennifer callender with the same pic on here i have two accounts one is for ttc bnb i dont use that one but search my email addy might be better [email protected] x


----------



## heart tree

Jen I can't see the image and I don't know much about the sizes of the sac. I had a small bleed too. It did make it's way out and scared the crap out of me to see blood on my panty liner. It took a few weeks for it to completely go away. I had brown spotting for a while, but haven't had any for a week. My last ultrasound showed no evidence of the clot anymore. If you see blood, try not to get alarmed. So happy for you!!!


----------



## jenny25

oops sorry here its here


----------



## heart tree

What a cute little bean!!!


----------



## Round2

Yay Jenny! So happy for you.


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Yay love good news! I want to b friends on fb to,? Who wants to add me!? I'm sarah Lewis same pic as my pic here xx

Ditto what Heart said, there's a million of you! Lynnette Spragg - not many of me ;)



heart tree said:


> Davies, there are a million Sarah Lewis's! I can't find you. I'm Amanda Hartrey and I live in Berkeley, CA. I don't think there are many with my name. You all are welcome to friend me. I'm not a big FB poster, FYI.

Have added you hun



jenny25 said:


> im jennifer callender with the same pic on here i have two accounts one is for ttc bnb i dont use that one but search my email addy might be better [email protected] x

Have added you too chick

Here's Poppy:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1228.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopeful23456

Adorable jenny! Just precious!


----------



## jenny25

awww thanks girs mucho love 

awww how cute is poppy xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh Puppy!!! So cute! Look at all our cuties today!

FloridaGirl, we're waiting to see your twins!


----------



## puppycat

Jenny isn't it amazing how quickly things change, you'll be seeing a wriggly baby soon! It's incredible :)


----------



## daviess3

Yay Jenny an puppy lovely pics so excited for u both!! I will go on my laptop later an see if I can find u all xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy! Beautiful pic! Now we can all see what's giving you that morn sickness and now it won't be so bad!


----------



## jenny25

oh yeah this has been the earliest i have ever had a scan so im just curious the two white dots sitting on top of the yolk sac is that the possiblity of twins ? or just one fetal pole ? xx


----------



## heart tree

Jen, I'm crap at reading scans. I have no idea what those little dots are. That would be amazing if it was twins!

Hopeful, I want a glider chair too. I also want a glider ottoman. They are great together when rocking a baby to sleep. When I was a nanny, I would fall asleep holding the baby in the glider!


----------



## puppycat

I asked the girl to check really well and tbf she gave me a good scannin' lol.

I have a corpus luteal cyst about 13.5mm but they said that's normal, it's to the left (on the scan pics) of baby but you can't see it in the pic I put up. Could see my bladder too, they told me what each thing was. Baby measuring 35.6mm (teeny aren't they!) but was having a right old wriggle. Was so lush to see :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Puppy were u lynnette Thorne before?? X


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Hopeful, I want a glider chair too. I also want a glider ottoman. They are great together when rocking a baby to sleep. When I was a nanny, I would fall asleep holding the baby in the glider!

One good thing about it taking me 3+ years to have a baby is that both of my sisters are done having babies now, so I have a hand-me-down crib and glider/ottoman just waiting for me to furnish a nursery with! :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

found u heart an jenny but trying to find u puppy that was the only lynnette spragg i could find, my email is [email protected] if that helps xx

Jenny think the lady scanning u is quite thorough my hubby is a twin an my first scan looked like 2 dots my hubby kept asking are u sure theres just one lol!! I think he of loved 2 at once!!! 
Obviously i dont talk about babies etc on fb as im sure u ladies dont mainly because of my step children being on there!! Mayb will soon!! xx


----------



## daviess3

found u heart an jenny but trying to find u puppy that was the only lynnette spragg i could find, my email is [email protected] if that helps xx

Jenny think the lady scanning u is quite thorough my hubby is a twin an my first scan looked like 2 dots my hubby kept asking are u sure theres just one lol!! I think he of loved 2 at once!!! 
Obviously i dont talk about babies etc on fb as im sure u ladies dont mainly because of my step children being on there!! Mayb will soon!! xx


----------



## jenny25

lol yeah i know she is great hun there was defo sign of at least one fetal pole tho so im happy over the moon lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah that's fantastic u back in 2 weeks? X


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats to Jenny and puppy :happydance:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Puppy were u lynnette Thorne before?? X

I certainly was :)


----------



## jenny25

well i have a scan on monday at my local hospital , and im back at st marys on the 1st feb :D xx


----------



## heart tree

Good point Sarah, please no talk about babies on my FB page. Not everyone knows yet.


----------



## jenny25

i wont girls just dont mind me im slowly coming out myself as you see on mine i dont have too much yet about babies on fb im taking one day at a time x


----------



## puppycat

Jenny, how do you know Charlotte Devine? Lol major freak out when I realise I have mutual friends!! haha


----------



## petitpas

Fili, there is science behind your theory: Some studies have found that women with a higher level of cortisol (stress hormone) are more likely to miscarry. Now please don't ask me how steroids affect that relationship as I have no idea :haha:
Personally, I feel that a pregnancy after rpl is very stressful so if you can find a way to calm yourself down then that will not only be beneficial to the baby but to yourself as well. Be that with hypnosis, meditation or heart's relaxation cd :D

Puppy and Jenny, congratulations on your lovely scans :thumbup:


----------



## croydongirl

pep - that is EXACTLY why they put me on the steroids I was on. I had anxiety disorder so my cortisol was already higher and then early in pregnancy it skyrockets so the steroid I was on suppresses your natural cortisol while doing the job that the cortisol is supposed to do. I truly believe it is what helped this pregnancy to stick. It is the only thing we have done differently this time and we have lost 5 before this.

I come off them next week and the progesterone. Of course I am terrified it will mean something bad could happen but i am trusting my body is doing its thng now and this pregnancy is big and strong enough to handle it!

Just got back form a walk in the snow to the local coffee shop with hubs for hot chocolate. So many neighbours in there! It was fun to see everyone enjoying the snow day. And I have down more homework today than the rest of the week. Productve day so far!. Ok, back to it for me!


----------



## croydongirl

And congrats on the scans ladies. Just beautiful!! Can't wait to see them growing in the weeks ahead!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi: first prenatal went great. DH got to see our little blueberries HB's for the first time! :cloud9: They look like they've doubled in size from just a matter of a few days.. They still look like blobs, but not quite as much from a few days ago..

This pic sux, took it with my phone but it was all I could get

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1278.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous Florida! Double congrats to you!

Hi Croy! I want to walk in some snow. It's just cold here and we're about to get rain. I think it's your snowstorm that's making it's way to us in the form of very cold rain. Yuk.


----------



## heart tree

Tomorrow is a big scan day! Hopeful, Sunny, Croy and Davies. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## jenny25

thanks girls xxx

puppy i thought it one of the girls from here lol ahhh baby brain lol x


----------



## croydongirl

Florida your blobs are lovely!! ha ha


----------



## jenny25

florida aweee to the twinnies soooo cute xx


----------



## puppycat

Florida :happydance: a good round of scans today.

Watching OBEM


----------



## FloridaGirl21

thanks ladies! I just did a comparison.. The don't just look like a ball anymore! it's crazy, they look like long blobs :cloud9: next appt is February 15th, 4 weeks from today and it happens to be our 4 year wedding anniversary :cloud9:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/comparison.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

They are changing and growing for sure! I can't believe that's what our little bean looked like just a few weeks ago and now we can see limbs and make out other parts. It is just a miracle. Babies are just amazing.


----------



## daviess3

Florida gorgeous my lovely xxx


----------



## Embo78

Awesome scan Florida. I can't believe how much they've grown in such a short time :)


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh Em, happy 11 weeks hun x


----------



## jenny25

oooooooooooo look at the difference in the scan pictures xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pups :)


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations on the scans girls!! X x x


----------



## petitpas

Hello gorgeous long blobs! :hi:

Just like blood thinners, I think that steroids have their place in an rpl toolkit. I don't say they work for everyone but they have for me, too.
Fili, I hope you get your results from the hospital soon so you know whether it was a treatment fail or an ingredients mixup that prevented your cake mix from rising :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Snow has turned to freezing rain...I think school will be open tomorrow but looks like I might have to walk there! Luckily my scan is at the hospital literally 4 blocks from my house, so even if I don't make it all the way to school I can still make it to see the bean! They called today to confirm my appointment and I asked about delays or disruptions because of the snow and they said there shouldn't be any. 

I would love another snow day! Fingers crossed! ha ha

Heart- sorry you are getting the cold front and not any of the fun snow. Its been fun but i hope it doesn't stay too long!


----------



## petitpas

Surely, a freezing rain day is on order for tomorrow to shut uni?! :winkwink:


----------



## heart tree

You'd think freezing rain would be mire dangerous than snow. I hope your classes are canceled again. Have fun seeing your baby. Not so much a bean anymore. 

I can't believe I ever complained about my lack of nausea! It's been back for the past several days with a vengeance. It lasts all day. The nights seem to be the worst. I can barely eat dinner. Once I start eating, it feels good but about 30 minutes after that I feel sick. I really hope this subsides in the second trimester. It's exhausting to feel sick all the time and pretend at work that I feel fine.


----------



## croydongirl

You would think the freezing rain would be worse, but I wonder what will happen over night if things start melting? Who knows?

Heart - so sorry your nausea is back. I had about the other night and instantly was thankful for the days previous where I had felt so much better in comparison. Night time is still the worst for me after dinner sucks.

Hubby is driving me crazy right now. I think he is feeling a little stir crazy, and I am not used to having him under my feet all day, I like quiet and he like an excuse to watch TV because usually he's not even home from work by now. Trying to keep busy making dinner and not getting annoyed!!! We have our best friends and their kids coming over ( if they make it, they are close by) so at least we will have more people here! We always have fun with them.
Feel better soon.

And yes, less of a bean and more of a baby now! I hope that mine looks like everyone elses at this point, actually seeing a profile! eeek excited.


----------



## justwaiting

Congrats on the great scans. beautiful little beans and blobs!

Heart - My nausea is back after a nice break of atleast a week, I'm the same don't like the look of food but ok while eating then shortly after it's back. The only things that help are carbs unfortunetly, I'm hoping the next week or so bring some relief.

Croydon - Good luck with the scan can't wait for a piccy of your little human.


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome pics Florida! It's amazing how much they grow each week. 

Can't wait to see your scan pics Croy! And walk really slow. Sounds like it might get slippery. 

Heart - the baby store had a section for morning sickness, preggo pops and a bunch of other things...Hope you feel better! I have a headache again, right between the eyes.


----------



## hopeful23456

I bought that book too, baby bargains, looks to be totally worth it


----------



## heart tree

I was just reminding myself of preggo pops today. I need to get some. Nothing I eat helps. No matter what I put into my mouth I end up feeling like crap afterward. There is a babies r us near by. Not sure I'm ready to venture in there yet. Might just buy some from Amazon. 

I can't wait for all the scan pics tomorrow. It's crazy that a bunch of us are moving into the 12th week this week!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- hopefully you can venture in there soon, the pops were on the end of an aisle not too far from the door if that helps ;) I was so scared and now I want to go back. Just to look and learn.

Good luck with scans tomorrow! Is it Davies NT? Wow, didn't realize croys nt too! And sunnys scan! I don't know if I'll have a scan but its an appt with my re/ob. planning for going off meds


----------



## heart tree

Yup 2 NT scans tomorrow and Sunny's first scan. I hope you get scanned too!

Maybe I'll try to venture in the store tomorrow after work. This nausea is killing me. I wish I could throw up, I'd feel so much better. 

I just sneezed and had the worst pain in my lower abdomen. It was excruciating. My husband didn't know what was happening and got really concerned. I told him it was the ligaments, not my uterus. He said he wasn't going to be able to watch me give birth. He can't stand seeing me in pain. The poor guy looked traumatized for at least 10 minutes! LOL! It was kind of cute! There is no way he's getting out of the room during the birth though! If I have to feel the pain, he can suck it up and witness it!


----------



## hopeful23456

Just have a chair ready for him in the delivery room... Or a cot :) I just was sneezing too! Sat up though and leaned over.


----------



## Embo78

Heart if you pull your knees up to your chest when you sneeze it won't hurt. Sometimes it's not possible but if you're sat down you're fine.


----------



## heart tree

Usually I bend over but the sneeze came so quickly and I was stretched out on the couch. OUCH! 

Now he's torturing me with clam chowder and cooked meat both of which I don't eat. I'm making a jacket potato! Love that term!


----------



## heart tree

Embo what time is it for you? Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## Embo78

It's 4am. Tonight is actually the best sleep I've had in 3 weeks. 8.30pm til 4am. I'm hoping I get back to sleep but right now I'm wide awake!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I'm on another forum too on babycenter of girls with all previous mc but pregnancies now going well. They started a nursery thread and got me thinking about all this stuff otherwise might not have done it for awhile yet ;) gone to that store that is... I think its time we finally get to plan for the future. 
Theres also a thread of girls with all mc and no kids yet. 
Once you get preg, you graduate from that board to the NERBS (now expecting rainbow babies). It's like what we do here. I'm on here way more though... Then they have another board for the first time moms after rpl. It's cool as they cheer us on too. Some of the girls were on lovenox for first tri, some did iui, ivf and one with balanced trans did ivf/pgd.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Embo! Glad u got some sleep!


----------



## heart tree

Embo that's a good 8 hours sleep! Good job! Too bad you're up so early though. 

Hopeful, I hope you love us more! We're way cooler than those girls! LOL!

I'll be ready to think about the future after my NT scan. Until then I'm still not feeling confident that this is my forever baby. I need to get past that hurdle and then will hopefully be able to relax.


----------



## hopeful23456

You girls are like my bffs. Your nt scan will go great heart!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls how are we all? Talking about sneezing I sneezed an got a pain on my left side kinda where my ovary is the woman who scanned me didn't see any cysts on my left but it's a old machine the same one and the same person who scanned me before pregnancy and said there was no pcos in my right ovary but yesterday said oh you have pcos I said yes I have 8 cysts inside my right ovary so I will get the epau too look on Monday as there machine is much better 

I wanna say good luck too the girls having there scan today xxx


----------



## daviess3

I'm actually excited to have a scan for first time!! Yep bit excited!!! Scared shitless of nt scan but excited to see growth an as I been listening to bubs hb I no shes still there!! 
Hopeful love it bff's xx think after we had babies we should move onto make our own thread for new borns after rpl? I can't imagine ever not talking!!! I no we will b busy but we will manage an compare notes!! An one day we will all have to meet! I slept well!! Woke up at 5 for the loo but after that went back to sleep until 8!! 
Does anyone wake up everyday an for like 10 mins at least feel hungover?? I feel rough!! I have to lay on sofa!! I'm dreading he thought of work!! I do obviously feed my dog first xx


----------



## jenny25

oh yeah i do darling i felt like that the last few mornings hun i think someone said to drink more water xxx
awww i love the excited feeling i feel like that too i cant wait to order my doppler i will probably order it in the next 3 weeks xxx


----------



## daviess3

I drink 3 litres a day minimum 2 litres I can't drink anymore!! Just feel ropey!! I was so scared about Doppler but when it worked it was fab an now everyday I do it for reassurance some days I have to walk away from it other days it's just there straight away! But I love it xx


----------



## jenny25

maybe its just one of those things hun xxx


----------



## petitpas

Well done, hopeful, on baby shopping! I'm somehow mentally allergic to toys r us and avoid it as much as possible. We don't have a babies r us but from your description it might be quite different?
I'm hoping I'll find a large baby shop in France to browse proerly next week as apart from mothercare we don't seem to have anything big. UK ladies, what am I missing? Where should I shop?
Lol, and before you say John Lewis, there isn't one round here :nope:

Davies, I totally get you on the hungover feeling. Yesterday I was groggy/on and off nauseous all day long.
This morning I stumbled into the kitchen to make myself a tea and my mum laughed because I couldn't even open my eyes properly :haha:

But the nicest thing happened: ducky kicked so hard last night that it made both me and DH who had his hand right there jump :cloud9:
We have daddy interaction going on!

Heart, I tell you, being able to go to scans knowing there is a heartbeat is the best thing ever. It changes the scan experience completely! Gone is the life or death fear and in its place comes the sweetest excitement of wondering how big your baby is this time and whether you will get a wriggle or a wave or some other beautiful surprise :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

A lady in second tri shared this and I thought you might appreciate it:

https://www.pregnantchicken.squarespace.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2012/1/17/porn-for-pregnant-ladies.html


----------



## Embo78

Love it pip :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Oh hell yeh! Wouldn't that be divine :) thanks petit


----------



## filipenko32

Awww pip that brought a tear to my eye about the baby kicking!!! :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies how were you after your 4 th loss emotionally, what did you think to keep yourself going? X x x

And happy 12 weeks!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on yesterday's scans they are adorable x

Good luck for scans today xxx

Pip that link was hilarious x just what I needed xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 12 weeks Davies xxx


----------



## petitpas

Fili, my 4th loss was my worst emotionally, even though it was my shortest pregnancy. I had to be signed off work for two weeks to pull myself together again :hugs:

Sorry, I didn't mean to torture you with my ducky tales. Please believe that you will be experiencing this, too!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg no more sleeps!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol fili x you always make me smile do you know that x think I need some fili juice too x prob is no more sleeps lol can't see me getting much tonight only 22hrs 50mins to wait but hey I'm not counting xxx


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Fili, my 4th loss was my worst emotionally, even though it was my shortest pregnancy. I had to be signed off work for two weeks to pull myself together again :hugs:
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to torture you with my ducky tales. Please believe that you will be experiencing this, too!

Oh no I love hearing ducky tales and all the tales on here. They are keeping me going but also my god no one deserves those moments like you lot!! So happy for you x x x


----------



## filipenko32

OMG!!! St. Marys just called me back and my first set of results for antiphospholipid syndrome are back that they carried out and they're abnormal! She said they are elevated. She said they are going to carry out the second test in 4 weeks and if this is abnormal too they will give me aspirin and heparin and diagnose me with APA. I am shocked because I have had this test done so many times and it's come back normal. When St marys do it its abnormal! They must be more thorough. This means waiting to ttc though but not too bothered if it means I get a diagnosis. So have all my appointments booked with St marys now.


----------



## daviess3

Fili the 4th mc hit me there maybe something wrong an it became very real etc!! Scared me more!! But now u have a reason from st Mary's that must give u hope my lovely!! So pleased your getting some decent treatment!! Xxx
Afm just waiting to go to hospital!! Leaving in 15mins! Scary!! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Davies, enjoy it!!!!!! X x x


----------



## hopeful23456

you will be amazed at your nt scan davies! it will be awesome! yes, we will start another thread after we have a little ones and really hoping we can meet one day!

pip - too bad you don't have big baby stores! babies r us is HUGE and all things baby. we have others too around the country, i have a USA baby by me too that i'm going to check out for prices. they need a UK baby... love hearing about the kick, so precious!

have to tell you all how cold it is this morning. it's -11 F (-24 C) for a temp and -30 F for a windchill (-35 C)


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Davies and happy 12 weeks!

Pip thanks for that link! It made my morning. Yum yum! What a cool story about Ducky and Daddy. That must have been so exciting. 

Hopeful bff's! Love it!

Mrskg you're up next. I'm rooting for you. 

My dear Fili what an amazing turn of events! Maybe this is the answer you needed. Now they can put together the proper cocktail of meds for you to keep your baby. Goodbye sticky blood. Hello sticky baby! 

My 4th loss was like a big "fuck you." It was my ectopic and I didn't even know I was pregnant for a while. Once I found out I already knew it was doomed from the start. A few months before that I had decided to work on my depression from my previous losses. I got back into the gym, started counting calories and lost the 20 pounds I has gained over the years after my losses. I was feeling and looking great and was excited to wear all the new clothes I had bought. Then I got fucked over, had to have surgery and had these hideous scars on my stomach. I went on vacation to the beach a week later and couldn't wear the bikinis I bought. I was very angry. I wasn't as sad with that one because it felt more like a serious medical condition rather than a pregnancy. But I was pissed. And the number 4 kept resonating in my head. It was hard to wrap my brain around it. Four felt insurmountable but now I'm realizing that it isn't. 

Sorry that was so long. I was on a roll!

I'm not going to be around much today but will check in as much as possible for scan updates. Good luck Sunny, Croy, Davies and Hopeful! Happy 12 weeks Davies and Croy!!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 12 weeks davies and croy! 

fili - i think heparin will be good, something new to try and it just seems like your embies grow but get choked off of blood and then everything stops. can't wait until you can try this, and i would do at least prednisone too if you don't do intralipids (sorry but i'm a bit of a drug pusher these days with unexplained rpl) ;)


----------



## HappyAuntie

filipenko32 said:


> OMG!!! St. Marys just called me back and my first set of results for antiphospholipid syndrome are back that they carried out and they're abnormal! She said they are elevated. She said they are going to carry out the second test in 4 weeks and if this is abnormal too they will give me aspirin and heparin and diagnose me with APA. I am shocked because I have had this test done so many times and it's come back normal. When St marys do it its abnormal! They must be more thorough. This means waiting to ttc though but not too bothered if it means I get a diagnosis. So have all my appointments booked with St marys now.

Fili I'm so excited for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: It's SO exciting to know there might be a reason after all!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: (Sorry if you feel like you're being hugged by a stranger... I'm primarily a lurker here and on the rmc thread, so I feel like I know you really well and you probably have no clue who I am. :haha: I'm not a crazy stalker, I promise - Hearty will vouch for me! :winkwink:)

And Hearty, as for not feeling comfortable shopping, I have a non-BnB friend who contacted me after my 3rd to let me know she'd had 3 mc before carrying to term about a year ago, and she said she never felt comfortable shopping - her husband had to run out and buy the basics while she was still in the hospital post-delivery because they had nothing at home. She had refused baby showers, and the few gifts that she had received, she refused to open until after the baby was born in case they had to return them. Sad, but definitely PAL normal. :hugs:

Anxiously awaiting all today's scan news, ladies! :hugs:

Back into lurkdom.... :ninja:


----------



## heart tree

I'll vouch for HA any time! And am excited for her to join us! Won't be long now!

Hopeful, pregnant with twins, drug pusher. 

It has a nice ring to it. It could be a Lifetime movie!


----------



## Embo78

Had my midwife appointment. She was very nice and supportive. I told her I'm feeling very detached because of my losses and she said she could tell but as I get more and more positive scans I'll become more attached. I've decided to go ahead with the nuchal testing and that appointment will be made tomorrow after my scan.


----------



## heart tree

Embo I'm not very attached either. I'm trying but it's hard. I think if I get good results from my NT scan I'll start to attach more. I completely understand your sentiment. 

Hopeful I can't imagine feeling that cold! I'm such a wuss now that I live in California. I can't believe I grew up in New England where blizzards and freezing rain were common. I think 50 degrees is cold! Farenheit of course. Stay warm and keep those babies snuggly.


----------



## mandy1971

got my hcg blood back this afternoon. its down to 71 from 774.. game over.
I go back to epu on monday they are fast tracking me again to see the recurrent miscarriage specialist....
so thats my 4rth miscarriage now and the 17 week ethical loss.. I'm thinking implantation issues as I did'nt fall pregnant on the 1st IUI, due to a thin womb lining., 2nd IUI I fell pregnant after they gave me double dose of the injection to increase my womb lining.
I've never been started on progesterone as they say my levels are ok....just makes me wonder.


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry Mandy :hugs:


----------



## Round2

Ah Mandy, I so sorry you have to go through this again. I'm glad you're going for more testing. Does sound alot like something to do with progesterone.

Good luck with all the scans today. Can't wait to hear all the happy news.

Filli, I think that's great news that you've found a reason or at least something new to try. This is the first pregnancy that I've taken heparin and seems to have done the trick. I hope the same happens for you.

Embo, I know it's hard to get attached, but you're doing so well. I really think you'll start relax and feel more confident soon.

Hopeful, it's that cold here too! I HATE it! I have really bad rhnaud's disease so my body is not built for this weather.

Pip, so happy Mr. Pip got feel Ducky! What an amazing experience. I think I'm starting feel stuff in there too. Could just be gas though!!

I'm finding it so hard to keep up with this thread. Sorry if I missed anyone.

Not much going on my end. Once you get passed a certain stage things get pretty boring! Other than crazy heartburn, no other complaints.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm so sorry to read your news Mandy :hugs: :hugs: . I think you're right, I think it could very well be implantation issues. I really really hope you find an answer soon, you have been through so much :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much for all your advice and kind words girls and happy auntie I don't think you're a stranger :hugs: back! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Round did they put you on aspirin aswell? Can't wait for Davies to get back she is going to be so hyper happy!!


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> Round did they put you on aspirin aswell? Can't wait for Davies to get back she is going to be so hyper happy!!

No they didn't actually. Which from what I've read is kind of strange. My hematologist is very cutting edge and he really didn't think it was necessary. In fact he thought being on heparin for my condition was overkill too, but he agreed since he thought it would help give me piece of mind. BTW - I have prothrombin gene defect that is heterozyganous. Very similar to Factor V patients.


----------



## heart tree

Mandy I'm gutted to read your news. I agree that it sounds like a hormonal imbalance that may be easily adjusted next time. I wish I could squeeze you with a big hug right now. Sending lots of cyber hugs your way. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

mandy - so sorry to hear that. have they done any testing at all? are they all early mc, before anything ever forms in a sac properly? 

had my appt, dr did doppler but could only get 1 heartbeat as baby b just kicked at it! lol, was so cute, we heard a kick. so she had a nurse practitioner do an ultrasound, babies are great, heartbeats 156 and 158, one has the placenta in back and the other in front. there's an old wives tale about gender prediction and placenta location, gonna google it again.
my next appt isn't for 2 weeks, Feb 2! isn't that groundhog's day? longest i've gone is 11 days. i have pics but they aren't nearly as close and clear as the NT pics. 

waiting for davies scan results!


----------



## filipenko32

Fab news hopeful!! Phew!! My heart sank though to begin with, don't do that to me!!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Mandy - :hug: so so sorry to hear your news.

Hopeful - so glad the babies are doing well, its funny how much the babies hate dopplers, when i use mine now he goes nuts and kicks like mad. 2 weeks will hopefully fly by :wacko:


----------



## daviess3

Mandy I'm so sorry my heart goes out to you xx


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry Mandy big hugs to you xxx

Davies how did you get on? X


----------



## daviess3

I feel awful writing this whilst some of ladies are having an awful time, fili I'm so hyper it's amazing hopeful ur right the best thing ever I heard hb loads I saw baby I saw 4d! I saw bones heart function placenta, the cord 2 arms 2 legs 2 hands 4fingwrs an a thumb each side!! Omg it did a complete loop de loop when sornographer said baby was getting the hump!! It was sitting with legs crossed waving hands in front of face as if to say ' no paps' lol!! 
Omg I loved it!! Got 6 pictures 1 is of bowel taken by accident! But I'm going to bore u with every picture later!! I am in love with my little wriggler!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Post the pics post the pics!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

I can imagine Davies but we need the ups to go with the downs x congrats so glad you had an amazing experience x can't wait to see pics x

Does anyone know if all ok tomorrow will I get a pic from epu? Or will I have to take camera? My phone away being fixed to using one with no camera just now! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg they should be able to spare a pic or two if you ask x


----------



## jenny25

Mandy I'm sorry Hun xxx


Fili I have antiphospholipid syndrome if you wanna talk or that let me know Hun xxx
Davies awesome scan hun can't wait to see pictures


----------



## croydongirl

Mandy - I am so sorry. Thinking of you today.

Davies - I love hearing your scan news and can't wait to see the pics!! 

Hopeful - Great news too!!

Well there has been frozen rain storms all morning, and now it's snowing again. Snow day #2, its getting nasty out there. The whole city is at a standstill! I was debating changing my scan but when they called to remind me yesterday they said there should be no delays because of the weather. We are luckily only about a 5 minute walk from the hospital so we won't have to drive but we will have to bundle up warm. I need to dig out my snow hiking boots! Hopefully one day I get to tell this baby, "we were so excited just to see pictures of you that we ventured out in this weather to get a scan"!! I hope he/she is ok in there!

I really think that if all is well today I will breathe easier. I am not sure I will be painting a nursery any time soon, but starting to look at some cute baby things online might be on the cards. Researching baby bottles and other things that we would have to know whether this pregnancy works out or we end up back in adoption land. Feels safe to have that as a back up. Might save the breast pump research for a while later down the line!

Thanks foe being so wonderful and supportive ladies, hope you have a great day and I will check in later. Scan isn't for a few more hours and I am not sure how long it will all take but I promise to update- and I will be checking in for others scan pics too!!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 12 wk's croydon xxx can't wait for update xx


----------



## jenny25

Ooo look forward to your update Croydon xx


----------



## hopeful23456

davies- that's so awesome! can't wait to see pics, you are so lucky to get 4d!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

SO glad all is ok Davies...post the pics :flower:

MrsK...I know my EPAU doesn't give out pics and I had to ask the fetal medicene dept for a pic when I went last week..good luck :thumbup:

Happy 12 weeks to croy and davies :happydance:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/th_48c4c538.jpg


----------



## daviess3

will do the other one later as there on my phone an had to put it on charge!! xx


----------



## daviess3

an i measured bang on 12 weeks!!!! xx


----------



## Embo78

Omg what an amazing picture!! That is definitely a girl :)

Congrats sweetie :) :)


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous pic Davies!! Did they tell you what the NT measurement was? Did they tell you the gender? Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!


----------



## daviess3

I didnt ask gender i want a surprise but i love the guesses!! He did say u look like a girl type of lady!!! who knows!! every1 keeps saying boy!! I think girl to are u good at guesses embo?? Girls im on cloud 9!!! XX

An they took blood today an i get the resukt within 2 weeks!! Long wait but the fluid on neck was 1.2 so thats normal high risk is over 2.8 xx


----------



## heart tree

1.2 is perfect! Sounds like you might have a little girl Davies in there! So happy for you honey! This is wonderful news.


----------



## hopeful23456

beautiful pic davies! it totally looks like she has a huge smile on her face. that's a great measurement too! 

heart - i can't wait to hear how your NT scan goes, it's going to go great. like my RE said, if something is really wrong you can tell in all the scans we've had.
also, the genetic counselor said that at age 36, my risk was 1% with zero testing. you are going to be just fine and LOVE that NT scan!

can't wait for croy's update!


----------



## Pretty Please

Hey Ladies, 

Can I join your thread? Ive had 5 MC previously then I had LIT immune treatment I had a baby boy last year. Really wanted to start TTC quickly with all the previous MC and had another MMC in Oct 2011 and now prego again. Currently under St Marys only 5.5 weeks got a scan Wed - Understand if you think Im in wrong thread as I had my little boy in between my rmc might annoy / upset people ! but once you have had several MC it completely blows your mind and makes you a bit crazy MC after MC after MC so thats why I think this thread is best as completely relate to all you ladies but let me know if you dont think so..... dont want to upset anyone ! 

Fili - that is exactly what happened to me - all the thousands spent on testing and nothing and now at St Marys they have said exactly the same. Fingers crossed for you. I reckon its because the blood is analyzed within 2 hours and then it produces better results rather than at a standard hospital blood could potentially be left overnight before testing! 

Davies - omg wow love the scan pic looks like proper like baby in your oven - so cute !!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful. I keep thinking that they would notice something wrong, but am still nervous. Mandy said they never picked up anything wrong with hers until her NT scan though she did say the equipment wasn't very good. I know the machines they have used with me are very good. Deep down I feel like everything is ok. But the PAL side of me is going to be terrified until I get the results. Monday can't come fast enough. 

Can't wait for Croy's scan too! And I hope Sunny's went well. I hope she will update today.


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies omg that's the most adorable baby ever you must be sooo pleased!!! Can't believe after loads of losses and going through heartache together so many of u are getting to 12 weeks now and are able to enjoy this magical journey together! I'm do pleased for you all xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Sorry Mandy just read back and saw your post. I'm so sorry honey thinking of u xxx


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Pretty! Of course you are welcome here. I can't imagine that just because you had one baby you won't have all of the same fears that you had after all of your losses. Once you've had recurrent losses, you are in the club as far as I'm concerned. Congrats on the new pregnancy!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats on a beautiful baby Davies!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Pretty Please you're more than welcome in this group. It sounds like this is EXAcTLY where you should be.

Congrats on your pregnancy. I hope this is a really sticky bean :hug:


----------



## petitpas

Mandy, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :cry:
I do think it is worth you taking progesterone from ovulation next time you try. Hopefully you can speak to a specialist before then and they will be able to prescribe it for you :hugs:

Fili, I have heard a few times that not only do many hospitals not follow proper testing procedures for APS but that St Mary's also have stricter guidelines as to what they consider a problem level. So that might explain why you tested negative before. Also, the levels fluctuate so they might be higher now...
It is great to possibly have a diagnosis now :thumbup:

Davies, beautiful scan picture! :cloud9: congratulations!


----------



## petitpas

Pretty, I agree with Embo. This is the right place for you to be! Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Pretty...welcome and :dust: for this to be your sticky baby

Davies...:sad2: what a beautiful picture :dance:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome pretty! You are so welcome here! Love hearing you had a success and now are preg again. I think you are the first one here that's had LIT done.


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous pic Davies xxxx

Welcome pretty xxxx

Thanks ladies think I'll take my camera just incase no good coming back with good news an no pic :haha:

Had a cry earlier talking to hubby about how scared I am for tomorrow x he was lovely x then he ruined it by saying if it's bad news he doesn't want to try again he can't face seeing me go through it all again x :cry: x had a moment of devastation x but trying not to stress I know for a fact I would have to try again but I hope I could talk him round so ill worry about that if an when I have too xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya pretty!:wave: great to see you! I hope this one is your second forever baby :hugs:. Of course you're welcome here x x x x. Did you get diagnosed with a blood clotting problem a St marys too? 

Davies, soooo happy for you, definitely a boy!! :cloud9: 

Girls what shall I do? I have a results appointment in the middle of march, which could be the very day I find out I'm pregnant if we try that cycle (1st cycle after mc and id be 10dpo). Im going to take aspirin and heparin anyway but there will be 2 possible outcomes from this meeting:
1. The second result is abnormal and I have antiphospholipid syndrome and need the blood thinning drugs as above.
2. The 2nd result is normal so they will make me wait another 6 weeks for another test. If that comes back abnormal I will be given treatment but if only the 1 out of 3 is abnormal they will send me on my way to ttc and I would have wasted all that time!!
I think I should get pregnant and do the aspirin and heparin anyway!! What do you think?


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies haven't caught up yet? Is anyone good at nub theories?? Anyone know where nub is lol?? That big thing that looks like a willy?? Coz sornographer said at this stage it's hard to tell coz labia an penis are basically same size at this stage as girls bits are swollen!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

I think you should get preg and do heparin and prednisone at bfp but I'm a drug pusher ;) do them no matter what the test result.


----------



## Embo78

Davies. The nub is that pointy thing with a fork like shape at the end. If its horizontal it's girl if it's in an angle, boy. I'm pretty good at guessing. I can't wait to see if I'm wrong :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Fili the aspirin is something you really should take, regardless of results. The baby aspirin is low dose and won't hurt either way. Do not wait for BFP to start aspirin, start as soon as you are TTC.

I don't know anything about heparin so I can't advise you on that. What I can advise you on is intralipids. If you do them again see if you can follow this schedule:

1st IV at 14 DPO of the 1st cycle you are TTC.
2nd IV - Upon BFP consult Dr. to see if you should have another IV right away. If not, get IV no more than 4 weeks from your last.

Continue getting IVs every 4 weeks until your NK cell level drops below 11 or you reach 20 weeks pregnancy, whichever comes first.


----------



## daviess3

I just read embo an if it's parellel with spine which it looks like!! Omg a girl I would be over the moon!! X


----------



## jenny25

Fili with st Mary's I only got one set of bloods done as I got pregnant before the 2nd rest but I was previously diagnosed with aps my results from st Mary's was 7.6 so they made me see the consultant and started me on 20mg of clexaine xxx


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/826e1e1e.jpg
My alien!! Lol x


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/56d6888f.jpg


----------



## justwaiting

Davies - What a beautiful picture so happy for you.

Mandy - I'm so sorry hun hopefully you get some answers.

Fili- I'm glad they are looking into things and your getting some answers.

Good luck with the rest of the scans for today.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I saw a haematology professor in London last year who said that the latest research is looking into how some people display all the symptoms of APS but still test negative. I've always tested negative and keep getting sent for the same test again and again. It makes no difference as I have to he on heparin during pregnancy anyway :dohh:

So yeah, it might not be the most correct way of doing it but I would go for everything: heparin, aspirin, progesterone and steroids. That way, if (hopefully not) anything went wrong again you'd know you tried everything and wouldn't be left wondering if the one thing you left out might have helped.


----------



## heart tree

Just go home from a long day at work. Exhausted. Was hoping for more scan pics! Davies I'm dying to see your 4D pics!

Croy, hope all is well. I hope you are staying safe and warm. Update when you can. 

Hi to everyone else! I'm feeling really positive for Fili's new info. This is the magic key to your forever baby. I can just feel it.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Davies that is definitely a girl. The nub theory was right on for me! Yours is certainly parallel.

Heart, I agree that this is the answer to Fili's problems. I remember when the nurse called me with my NK cell results. I was SO happy that they had found the problem. I cried quite a bit, from relief. I just knew in my heart that was it, the answer I had been looking for. All the pushing I did for testing had been worth it. I was pregnant less than 1 month later after getting my first IV.


----------



## daviess3

Mon do u think?? What's the fork bit at the end? 
Heart the alien is the 4d pic!!! I will take better pics in daylight tom but u can see eyes nose mouth if u look, very alien like I have another one with lumpy head lol!! I out a pic in ingender web an they all said girl to!! I will b ecstatic!! Everyone at home we showed said boy so far!! Only websites said girls!! But then we no more!! Haha x


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies! Oh my goodness what an afternoon. Good news, scan looked great but it took some work.

First we walk to the hospital, me with full bladder, in the snow and ice and still snowing. We get seen pretty quick which is great but when she looks the baby is sitting up, which she tells us is exactly the wrong position to get the measurements she needs. So I lay on one side, and then the other, I cough. She makes me walk laps around the hospital finally when that doesn't work to move baby she has me pee (totally happy about that by this point) She tries 2 different wands neither help really. Baby is getting mad, putting hands in front of face and batting at the place where she is poking! At one point, it looks like baby's running and I can't hold it any longer, and burst into laughter at which point my belly is jumping all over. And then I couldn't pull it together for 5 minutes. Sonographer was so sweet and very patient but I felt bad!
She got another doctor to come and try, but he couldn't get it either so after we had been watching our baby for an HOUR! they told us to come back in an hour - me with a full bladder again!


Now, I never mind watching our little one and had had a blissful time watching him/her wiggle around but still...

We don't want to walk home and back again because its still snowing so we hunker down at the coffee kiosk, hubby who didn't eat before gets a sandwich so he doesn't pass out, and I had hot chocolate and tried to fill my bladder with water too.

By the time we walk around a little more and go back, we get seen about 15 minutes later than expected and I can literally not stand upright as we walk to the room my bladder is close to bursting and I am almost crying when she starts to scan, a bit because it hurt and a bit because I was so afraid I was going to pee right there on the table!! Baby had moved position so she let me pee and then was able to get the measurements she needed. Everything was in the normal range, I can't remember what the numbers were.

Baby was measuring 12w 2 days which is great. No mention was made about gender, I am not to wait a bit longer to find out.

Also as we were leaving she handed us a little plush lamb with a vest on that says, "I had my ultra sound at Northwest hospital" I guess that's baby's first toy!

I have to wait a week or so for my blood test results but hopefully that come back ok. 

I will try and post pics later. She took them during the mammoth scanning session so they are a weird position, and not the cute profile ones. You can see the profile and its adorable (of course) but its not as good as what we saw at the second scan. 

I guess the baby is just showing us who's boss! So cute, and feisty! I love this kid already!!

Anyway, now we are home and warming up in front of the fire with a cup of tea. Only a few more days until we open up and share the news. Not sure if I can wait for the blood work to come back?!


Welcome Pretty!!

And looking forward to sunny's update soon


----------



## hopeful23456

So happy for you Croy! Too bad they made you have a full bladder! Can't wait to see pics, they will be adorable. 

I've never heard of that nub before, what is the nub? Never even noticed it before!

Davies - Beautiful pics! 

Heart- hope you get some rest!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Croy that story had me laughing! I'm sure it was quite the ordeal, especially with a full bladder, but absolutely hilarious how stubborn your little one was. You are going to be in trouble with this one! LOL! It already has a mind of it's own!

Glad everything was normal. Looking forward to a pic. 

Davies, maybe I didn't read back far enough. All I saw was the profile pic. Did you post an alien pic too? I'm going back to have a look. 

Mon, I'm glad you think the same thing about Fili. Sounds like you had a similar experience and look at you now! We need to make it our mission to get Fili pregnant with her forevs babe.


----------



## justwaiting

Croy what an experience but so good it turned out well in the end. So happy for you. I'm sure the results will be just fine and you'll be shouting it from the roof tops.


----------



## heart tree

Ok just read back. Great pics Davies. I'm thinking girl!

Mrskg, I know how scared you must be for tomorrow. The first scan is the worst. Try not to pay too much attention to what your hubby said. He's just feeling protective of your feelings. If you had to try again, I'm sure he'd come around. But you are pregnant with your forever baby so it's a mute point!

Embo you have a scan too tomorrow, right? I'll have to go look. Good luck, but I know it will be brilliant!


----------



## heart tree

Hey ladies, here are Croy's scan pictures! Yay Croy!!!

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/IMG_4649.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/IMG_4648.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg- your scan will go great! My dh used to say he's done trying too, just a defense mechanism I think but sucked to hear. You will be fine!

Embo- you will have a great scan too! 

Can't wait for pics. 

Cute pics Croy! My baby b took 15mins or so to get into position but I didn't have a duo bladder!


----------



## croydongirl

We were looking at the baby for an hour the first time and about 25 minutes the second time! It was crazy, but I actually loved watching the babe squirm around. The tech kept apologizing for it taking so long but I actually didn't mind a bit!


----------



## heart tree

Oh I imagine it was wonderful! What an amazing thing to witness. Isn't it strange how you can't feel any of that movement that you are watching?


----------



## croydongirl

The whole thing is still so surreal. I know earlier today people were talking about feeling disconnected from their baby. I feel like that too. I still can't believe it's happening, and I think trying to protect my heart to this point I have not wanted to really believe. But now I am trying to transition. I think when we start to have bumps that don't go away overnight it will help to believe it's real!


----------



## heart tree

I agree. A proper bump will help. For me, getting into the second tri and getting through the NT scan and blood results will also help. If I can get through that with good results I'm going to make every effort to bond with this baby.


----------



## ttclou25

Great scan pics glad everyone is doing well and all is growing nicely!! 

Heart happy 12 weeks!!! 

Wish time would go even quicker, I'm so ready for march now!! I feel so close but so far at the same time. But mind u I need to start the nursery etc yet.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww croy!!!! :cloud:9 

Good luck today everyone!! Mrs kg minus zero more sleeps and everything will be perfect I'm sure x x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart happy 12 weeks!!! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how are you all?? 

xxxx


----------



## BlueBoo

Ladies, I have been stalking you all for many many weeks, and been inspired by all of you and your positivity and bravery, as I anxiously wait to find out if this third pregnancy is to be my forever one. I haven't even dared post as it feels like jinxing things. I have now reached 9+4 and was beginning to hold out some hope, but this morning have woken up to blood in my underwear (sorry for TMI) including a clot about grape size.
I don't have any what I would call cramps but I have had backache on and off all morning, now I am not actually bleeding like a period, but there is browny red there when I wipe (sorry TMI again)
Both of my mcs were missed mcs discovered at the scan, so previously I have known what was coming before any bleeding started, but this time I saw a strong heartbeat at 6+3 and have been on progesterone so it is totally different. 
Is this all over for me? I have read lots of stories of people having bleeding in first tri and being ok but with PAL you're bound to think the worst. Especially with a clot.
The lovely Cambridge EPU has agreed to scan me later this morning so at least I will know. But just wondered what you very experienced ladies thought?
Sorry to speak about negative things when the thread has been such a lovely positive place, I wish you all lots of love x


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> I think you should get preg and do heparin and prednisone at bfp but I'm a drug pusher ;) do them no matter what the test result.

Thanks hopeful, :hugs: I think my hubby is coming round to this way of thinking too! If we do this, I will have just got a positive pregnancy test at my 'results' meeting with the doctor at St Mary's mid march! So that will be nerve wracking, 9 or 10dpo and they're telling me what treatment i need, if any whilst I know I'm pregnant! I do have another doc on hand who will provide us with all the meds empirically. Did you take aspirin too?

I'm going to Vegas on 19th march but just a bit worried about flying whilst pregnant....
Davies did you fly whilst pregnant with this one, to Thailand as I remember??
Jenny did St marys just give you clexane then, no aspirin?


----------



## daviess3

Heart happy 12 weeks ,
Sorry I haven't read through properly I'm still up there on cloud 9!!! I can't believe this is actually happening!! An I didn't get to sleep until 1am but slept till 8! The best night sleep I had in weeks!! Girls I'm so happy!!

Croydon I read ur post, mine was similar we were in there ages as my little bubs had crossed legs wouldn't turn over an was upside down an the sornographer tried to move it! But bubs wasn't playing lol, he said I might need u to go for a walk!! That's why we were so long! The midwife had to wait for me as I was last out lol!! Everyone who was waiting for me to call was worried!! I'm so pleased urs was good to, I swear apart from my wedding day that must b one of the best days ever!! I'm so pleased you got ur pics croy there fab xx


----------



## Mrskg

Morning ladies x

Happy 12wks heart! What a milestone bet your delighted x

Thank for all the positive vibes I will update ASAP my app is in just over 3 hours feeling quite calm surprisingly not sure I will be when I walk through epu doors though x

Blueboo welcome x sorry your having a scare I pray your scan goes well x 

Embo good luck with your scan today xxx

Croy love your pics xx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck to you too mrs :)


----------



## jenny25

fili i got both they ran teg blood work for being pregnant and it was normal so i only needed to be on 75mg rather than 150mg xx


----------



## jenny25

what brilliant scan photos girls awwe i cant wait to see pudding when they get to that size xx


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny how much clean did they put you on?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

nobody wanna talk to me anymore :( lol


----------



## petitpas

Hi Blue, sorry to hear that things aren't going smoothly. I'm glad you are getting scanned today and will know either way.
Sorry to be morbid, but if things do go badly please insist on them making you an appointment asap for testing as after two losses I suppose you haven't had the tests yet.
I hope you won't need that advice, obviously! :hugs:

Croy, what a fun (ouchy) scan experience! I bet your stubborn baby won't let you know the gender before birth :haha: Those legs will be tightly crossed! No paparazzi shots allowed! :rofl:


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya tracie x how you wee diva x any pics for us to see xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yes, i woke up to this yesterday! lol 



Give us a kiss mummy

shes a right little character now! cute cheeky smiles and so clever already! beautiful as ever but im super bias ofc


----------



## filipenko32

Aww how cute tracie! :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Haha proper pout going on, love it x


----------



## jenny25

awwww so cute hun xxxx

fili they put me on 20mg xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm going to have a moan girls. I feel like shit. I am so weak, i just walked upstairs and my heart's pounding, my body shakes, surely this isn't normal????


----------



## Embo78

I'm so happy happy happy :) :)

Here's my beautiful baba .....

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/fdf6dbdc.jpg


----------



## sunny74

hey ladies
sorry i been gone a day or two, travelling n all

Well i had my first scan yesterday, and i'm so happy to say we have a heartbeat :happydance:
They said i was 7 weeks, which is a little further than i thought, we are so releived, i have another scan next week :happydance:

Will get my piccys scanned in somehow, still unpacking ...


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny and embo that is just fantastic news!!!!! Soooooo pleased for you both :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny how does the late ov work with regards to cycles and stuff. I never understand it! Do you have very long cycles, mne are 28 days so usually there's no chance of me ov-ing late so I always rely on LMP, do you think Im right to do that? I always ov around day 14 / 15 x x x


----------



## sunny74

https://www.estuaryviewfalmouth.co.uk/scan1.jpg
https://www.estuaryviewfalmouth.co.uk/scan2.jpg
:happydance:

I'm no expert fili, i have short cycles normally 21 days, this time i was ov testing until day 19 at least and no smiley face so i didnt think i was going to ov, lo and behold i did, but it was late in the cycle so i possibly had/have a short luteal phase? hence why i thought i was about week before than going by my LMP date. so i'm happy me dating at 7 weeks, i thought i woud be 6+4 ish

a 28 day cycle ov'ing at 14 or 15 is perfect fili :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Everything perfect x measuring 8+5 strong hb absolutely delighted will post pic later xxx


----------



## Embo78

Yayayayay mrskg :) :) I knew you'd be just fine :) :) :)


----------



## sunny74

congrats mrskg, looks like yesterday was a good day for scans :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Yay mrs k sunny embo all look good, it's do lovely all these gorgeous scans! Come on mrsk let's have ur pic!! 
Embo do u have a feeling what ur baby is?? 
Fili I'm not ignoring ur message hun I can't relply on my phone laptop is in charge!! I certainly did travel to Thailand babe an I was working!! So pushing pulling carts! I def did stand back an not do anything to heavy though!! I haven't worked for 7 weeks since then!! An I am back to work Sunday yuk!!! 
You will b fine flying as a passenger hun wear flight socks an just drink lots of water!! Buy few bottles before you board keep very hydrated an just walk around every few hours wiggle ur feet so you keep good circulation, honestly u will b fine! I personally think different climate bit of sun on ur bones just what doctor ordered! I'm convinced that's what worked for me!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Aww brilliant mrskg! I knew it! No more worrying sleep countdowns! Yay!! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks Davies, I'll do that and ill make sure I walk around lots too and drink water. I've got some of those flight socks! :hugs: 

I lost 3 lbs in a week am very happy today! If I keep this up I'll be back to normal before Vegas!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm so pleased for you sunny, that makes sense with your cycles! I would never go by ov date but it looks like you definitely should as you say. I am sure this is your forever baby i really hope you can enjoy and not worry from now on x x x x


----------



## heart tree

What a great way to wake up! Look at all of these amazing scans. Lots of Congrats to Mrskg and Sunny. That first scan is so terrifying. Well done both of you for seeing that magical heartbeat. 

And Embo I already knew yours would be brilliant but look at how big yours is getting! Looking like a proper baby now!! Congrats!

Blue, welcome. I know how scared you must be. I had a bleed at 8 weeks and was terrified. It started with an ache in my left hip and then in my left lower back. Then some blood came out. It was dark red, not bright. And it was only a small amount. Not even enough to fill a panty liner. But of course after 4 losses, it terrified me. When they scanned me they saw a small clot of old blood in my uterus near my cervix. They said it was probably from implantation and was finally working it's way out. I had brown spotting for a couple of weeks after that as it continued to release itself. But I haven't had any spotting in over a week and at my last scan a week ago the clot was gone and the baby is fine. Tracie and Lou also had bleeding and more severe than me. It's good that you don't have severe cramps. That would make me worried. I'm glad you are getting a scan today. Please let us know how it goes. And I agree with Pip. If it isn't good news, you need to insist on testing. Let's hope it doesn't come to that. xoxo

Tracie, love that diva pout! What a cutie!

Now I can't remember what else I read! It's only 6am here and I woke up at 5! I don't even have to work today and I'm up this early. Boo hoo.


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry I missed your post blue, welcome and I'm sorry you're going through a scare. Personally I would want to bleed in my next pregnancy as all mine have mc'd without bleeding and all the bleeding on here has turned out to be nothing lol! So I definitely wouldn't panic yet at all x x x


----------



## filipenko32

You're in training heart when your little baby girl keeps you up at night!


----------



## heart tree

I know Fili it's so true! I just wish my husband could take some of these training shifts so I could sleep! LOL!


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

congrats on all the great scans over the last few days. so happy for you all xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I bet your hubby will be such an amazing dad! :cloud9: but I think the men get off very lightly in all this lol!


----------



## Amos2009

I LOVE reading about all these good scans and seeing those beautiful babies!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Amos2009

Happy 12 weeks Hearty!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Blue- sorry to hear you are going through all of that. I havent had that happen but I've read about a girl who has had it happen many times and her babies are fine. You just never know. Good luck at your scan and let us know his we can help

Mrskg, Embo, sunny- congrats and beautiful pics!

Tracie- diva is so cute and photogenic! How are you? 

Heart- happy 12 weeks! I was up at 4..slept from 4:30- 7:30 though! 

Hi Fili! I have been on low dose aspirin since april I think? Every day...

I'm working from home today, we finally got some snow last night but just an inch or two. I got 3 in cut off my hair yesterday and now am wanting to get extensions (I won't get them.. Just wish I would have cut an inch) so now i will have another thing to look forward to in 6 months, longer hair ;)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hopeful23456 said:


> Blue- sorry to hear you are going through all of that. I havent had that happen but I've read about a girl who has had it happen many times and her babies are fine. You just never know. Good luck at your scan and let us know his we can help
> 
> Mrskg, Embo, sunny- congrats and beautiful pics!
> 
> Tracie- diva is so cute and photogenic! How are you?
> 
> Heart- happy 12 weeks! I was up at 4..slept from 4:30- 7:30 though!
> 
> Hi Fili! I have been on low dose aspirin since april I think? Every day...
> 
> I'm working from home today, we finally got some snow last night but just an inch or two. I got 3 in cut off my hair yesterday and now am wanting to get extensions (I won't get them.. Just wish I would have cut an inch) so now i will have another thing to look forward to in 6 months, longer hair ;)

Im good. Loving every second of being a mum. Even tho she does wear me out lol... growing far to fast i want her to slow down.


----------



## hopeful23456

I can't believe it's already been a month since you had her! You avatar pic is hilarious by the way


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I'm getting my hair cut and colored today! I'm so excited. It's been over 3 months and my hair looks horrible. I was thinking of cutting 2-3 inches off. I don't even think people would notice, that's how long it is.

I have fairly light roots. I'm more of a dirty blond naturally, but like some vibrancy. Sadly, most of my roots are gray now! But since they're so light, they blend into my hair which means I can get my hair colored less frequently.

I went into the salon last week after my ultrasound to make an appointment. I told the girl I didn't want the color to touch my scalp. She said since it's Aveda, it's 97% natural. I told her after 4 miscarriages, I wasn't risking it. She looked a little stunned. She talked to my hairdresser who said she would do foil highlights that wouldn't touch my scalp. I can't wait! My poor hairdresser has had to deal with all of my losses. For some reason I always seem to have a hair appointment right after a loss. When I realized I had an ectopic, I got my hair done to make myself feel better. As I'm in the chair, I get a call from my doctor telling me the only way I can get on a plane for my vacation is to have surgery for the ectopic. I was crying the whole hair appointment! So this will be a much nicer appointment! And I made sure to check my babe's heartbeat this morning and there it was. Sigh...relief...

I noticed the little one is a tiny bit higher than my hair line now. I'm also noticing that my uterus is moving a little closer to my belly/bloat. I'm really excited for my bloat to actually be a baby bump!

I have to do a little cheerleading for myself. I hope that's ok. I just can't believe I'm 12 weeks today. I'm really in shock that I'm here. I never thought it would happen. 12 weeks feels so major to me. I'm doing a little happy dance today. :happydance:

Can't dance too hard, my nausea is still in full force! LOL!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha thats Ned the donkey! hes at a local farm near us. He loves to smile haha... 

and tell me about it. 1 month has flown by! scary how much shes changed aswell :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

filipenko32 said:


> Aww I bet your hubby will be such an amazing dad! :cloud9: *but I think the men get off very lightly in all this lol!*

dont be to sure. I overheard my OH telling his friend just how hard it was to watch me go through so much pain in labour and knowing he couldnt do a damn thing to help me but hold my hand. he hated it so much. ;)


----------



## sunny74

heart - big congrats on 12 weeks :happydance:
you must be on :cloud9:
So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Sunny. You must be too! 

When is your next scan? Are you going to continue going back to England for scans?

Does anyone else have new scan dates they want me to add to the front page?


----------



## sunny74

i am relieved, but i know i'm not out the woods just yet, i've got another scan next friday 27th, then they said none after that until 12 weeks *eek

Not sure i'm happy about that, but i'll see what happens and how i feel next friday, i might go back to fuerteventura for that month (if i feel brave enough) then come back for my 12 week scan and stay in the uk then, my partner has a job interview tomorrow so depends when they need him to start.


----------



## Mrskg

here's my pic :happydance: got a big lecture about how they dont give pics an they donr allow cameras then she handed me pic like it was made of gold an sternly said put that in your bag do not take it out till you leave car park you have to understand most women here are having mc's! eh yeah ive been one of them a few times obviously im not gonna go out a wave it about but surely i should be allowed my moment x scan was really quick but enough to see alls well x only thing nurse said was sac looks quite tight (should i worry?) but nurse said was most probably because my bladder was so full! it was i was in agony thought id pee myself x nearly pee'd for scotland when i got to go lol xx
 



Attached Files:







jan 2012 sort 073.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on your scans embo and sunny x great news today x

heart my next scan is 16th feb xxx

tracie she is gorgeous x thanks for sharing x


----------



## hopeful23456

heart- i would make a hair appt after each mc too! then i would tell her what happened, again...she doesn't know i'm preg now. got my hair cut this time from a friend that cuts hair and does it for free. 

The girl i used to have cut my hair and still have her highlight it used to charge 75 for a cut and now it's 150! haven't had her cut it since and highlights are 95 for partial and 135 for full i think? 
she is really good though, she was on a hairdresser reality show on bravo - shear genius.
i thought about highlights too as they use all natural stuff but i don't know if i can stand the smell of it as it still smells a little if i remember?

wish my hair was as long as yours! mine was about to my boobs and now is a little below my shoulders.

how can you tell where your uterus is? (lol, i know the general area)


----------



## hopeful23456

you have a little cutie mrskg!


----------



## heart tree

Sunny, I'll update the front page. It's so scary going so long without a scan. Get yourself a doppler. It's still too early to use right now, but in a few weeks you can use it and it will help you get through to the next scan.

Mrskg, that is such a cute pic! I can see the little eyes looking out at us! I can't believe they treated you like that. They should be thrilled to give women pics, especially after recurrent losses. Good for you for standing up for yourself! I'll update your next scan too! 

Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## Mrskg

lol told her i wanted it for hubby as he wasnt there but i more wanted it to share with all you ladies :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, my uterus has been rounder right at my pubic bone for a while now. I can feel a little difference between where that stops and where my abdomen starts. I really can't explain it. I know that adenomyosis can make a uterus bigger. I wonder if mine is a little bigger because of it. Not sure.

Wow, that's expensive for a cut and highlights! My cut and color combined is $150. And I get mine done in SF where everything is expensive. But I'm getting foil highlights today and I know those are more expensive. I don't even care, I need my hair done. It's my 12 week treat to myself. 

I bet you'll get used to the length in a week or so. I always think a cut looks best after a week. And don't forget that pregnancy makes your hair grow faster. So you'll have long hair again before you know it.


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg said:


> lol told her i wanted it for hubby as he wasnt there but i more wanted it to share with all you ladies :blush:

As it should be! :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

mrsk lovely pic to funny wee`d for scotland that made me laugh so pleased all ok xx
hi ladies hows everyone?? 
My hubby going out tonight!!! I had a moan as my car still not back from garage so i have been in all week really bored! Havent been shopping plys we have to pay out for my car! were also having a new boiler fitted next week £1500 and i havent done a weekly shop yet! an all bills come out next week!! He works hard an i no that he will sort it, its just hes going out for a guy that works with him to wet his babies head!! There all young guys going an i no pete will just end up buying loads of drinks!!! Just winds me up!! I fancy a nice cuddle on sofa instead im gonna have a pissed beer smelling husband!! Yuk!!! 

Anyway had like ovary pain today in right ovary anyone else had it almost like ov pain!! 
I have my doppler to keep me sane!! lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, that could be round ligament pain. I actually googled to see where the round ligaments were and saw lots of anatomy pictures. It turns out the ligaments kind of wrap around the ovaries. So I'm guessing that's what you are actually feeling. They ligaments stretch to make room for baby. And usually you'll feel one side and then at other time you'll feel the other side. I've definitely had sensations like that. It's weird.

My husband went out last night. I asked him if he would sleep on the couch so he wouldn't wake me when he got home! But he climbed into bed anyway. Luckily I only woke up for a second. Beer breath is awful!


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats embo, sunny and mrsk :wohoo:

Heart...happy 12 weeks :yipee: must feel like a dream to reach that elusive 12 week mark :cloud9:

Puppy...I think you need to get checked out again...not right :nope:

Good to see everyone getting on so well :flower:

Nothing new really..knackered..feeling sick and scan on 3/2/12 and 23/2/12. :coffee:

XxX


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 12 weeks heart xxx


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone!

Congratulations sunny, Embo and MrsK on your lovely scans!!! :happydance:
Mrs, in my hospital's epu they have the same policy where the sonographer tells you to hide your scan picture in your pocket until you are off the ward. I have to say I agree with it. One time when I found out about another loss I had to sit in the waiting room for ages and wait to see the doctor. The sonographer that day forgot to ask people to put their scan pictures away and I felt so awful sitting knee to knee (really tight waiting room) with two couples cooing over their pictures and grinning at each other.

This policy is only for the epu, by the way, and mainly because about half the ladies there tend to come out with bad news. In the antenatal clinic and at the official 12/20 week scan place they don't mind you carrying your pictures out with you in your hand.

Fili, this may just be valid for my case, but Prof Regan specifically told me not to fly when pregnant. I did have a European flight to take back the day after my bfp this time round, though :blush: and ducky is fine. But generally, since I spoke to her I took measures to no longer fly in pregnancy (I got a letter from the Prof to show to work so I wouldn't go on any business trips and any travel with DH is by car).
She did say that there was no proof that flying could be dangerous but in my case with my history she said it was just not worth the risk if I could avoid it.
Argh, I'm such a Debbie Downer sometimes - soooooorry!

I do have some good news today, though: I had my 20-week scan! My placenta is in the wrong place (blocking the exit) but ducky passed all the tests with flying colours! We had a great detailed view of his heart beating away :cloud9: and confirmation again that he still has boy bits :winkwink:

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/2012-01-20200Ducky1.jpg

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/2012-01-20200Ducky2.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, Puppy, I must have missed your post. I just read back. I agree with Andrea, can you get checked again? It seems to me like you would benefit from very close monitoring just in case. You poor thing. 

Andrea, I'll update the front page with your scan dates. Yay!

Anyone else have dates they want to share?


----------



## petitpas

Florida, your siggie needs updating to Floridian babIES! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

12 weeks is such a milestone heart, I would be doing cartwheels!!!! I dream about getting to 12 weeks like a teenager dreams of that one unattainable boy asking her out on a date!!! You spend so much time helping others on here and you have been through SO SO much for so long you should relish every moment and enjoy every moment from now on. You are going to be an amazing mummy! X x x


----------



## heart tree

Pip what gorgeous pictures! Wow! Is it a concern that the placenta is in the wrong place? Will it move?

I was planning a trip to visit my mother in Florida when I was well into the second trimester. Now I'm concerned. Do you know why your doctor said not to fly at all? Does it have to do with your clotting disorder? I know flying and clots can be bad. Now I'm reconsidering. Hmmm...


----------



## puppycat

I do feel better now actually. Hubbie picked me up from Laura's nursery and we went out for lunch as a 3 which was nice. I didnt eat a lot and choosing something was hard but funnily enough baby had no problems with dessert - naughty baby! Lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks everyone :) I'm still walking on air!! Let's hope I get some sleep at night now. I have to admit, today was a massive step towards me bonding with this LO :)

Happy 12 weeks heart. Awesome :)

Lovely pic mrskg. I got told the same at my scan before but she said its because of the cost???? It wasn't my usual nurse who dealt with me it was the one I've had issues with in the past. She begrudgingly gave me one in a sealed envelope after I pleaded and said my partner has started his new job and was unable to get the time off. My mum being there was awesome. She cried, I cried and we hugged like mad women!!!!

Hearty, my next scan is 30th January. This is my official 12 week scan and the nuchal testing one!! We've graduated from Epu after trying for 2 and a half years !!!!!!! I'm just slightly happy :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Petit one of my friends had that and had regular scans but by the time she went into labour it had moved enough for a natural delivery x


----------



## heart tree

Aw, thanks Fili. 12 weeks is one of those numbers I've been dreaming about too. 

You could say all the things you just said about me, but apply them to yourself. You've also been through so, so much and you've spent so much time helping others. You deserve your baby and will also be a fantastic mom!


----------



## Mrskg

pip your pics are gorgeous xxx

i agree too but she was really mean then gave me one anyway i felt like she didnt understand i knew only too well why other women are there x i even made sure not to come out smiling was so glad waiting room was empty x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pip he is absolutely gorgeous!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9:
And thanks so much for your message about flying, you're always looking out for me and so honest :friends: unfortunately it is booked now but I will take precautions as much as I can x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

petitpas said:


> I do have some good news today, though: I had my 20-week scan! My placenta is in the wrong place (blocking the exit) but ducky passed all the tests with flying colours! We had a great detailed view of his heart beating away :cloud9: and confirmation again that he still has boy bits :winkwink:

beautiful scan pics hun xx


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, I'm so glad you are feeling better. Glad your husband is helping to take care of you and Laura too.

Embo, congrats for graduating! Doesn't it feel amazing to be told you're normal? You have every right to be ecstatic today. Did you bring your mum? It must have been magical to have her there.

Will you try your doppler again? Today might be a good day since you know everything is perfect. That way if you can't find it, you won't stress. Lately I've found that an empty bladder works well for me. If a full bladder doesn't work, try an empty one.

I'll update the front page with your scan date.

Anyone else have dates? I'm going to keep asking!


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Oh god, Puppy, I must have missed your post. I just read back. I agree with Andrea, can you get checked again? It seems to me like you would benefit from very close monitoring just in case. You poor thing.
> 
> Andrea, I'll update the front page with your scan dates. Yay!
> 
> Anyone else have dates they want to share?

Yeah heart my scan will be around 5th April, give or take maybe one day, when I will be 7 weeks!! PMA!!! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Pip do you think I should try anyway and not bother waiting for the second APA result? Going to take aspirin and heparin etc anyway... Would you wait?


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy sorry you're not well, I missed your post! X x x


----------



## Mrskg

heart i noticed you have a bit for other apps x my booking in is the 1st feb if you want to add that lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

It was mostly a moan anyway, not a lot to be said in reply. Lol x


----------



## puppycat

My 20wk scan is March 28th x


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy! I forgot to say too, i really hope you feel better! do you think the morning sickness makes it all worse and maybe it's some low blood sugar/pressure?

pip- love the ducky pics! can't believe you are 20 weeks already!

davies- i've had those pains too and asked my dr about them yesterday, again and they are normal, just to the right and left of the middle above my pubic area (lol but no other way to describe it). i said isn't that right where the babies are? she said they are a little more right in the middle.
twinges, kinda like in 5-6 wk range, just stretching. mine will last off and on for about 24 hours, then i won't have them consistently for days (maybe one here and there).

heart- my coworker said all 3 of his sisters cut their hair short when they were pregnant and they all regretted it. i googled it and it seems to be REALLY common for preg girls to want to cut their hair!


----------



## puppycat

Oh and consultant appt Feb 7th x


----------



## heart tree

Ok, Puppy, Mrskg and Fili I added your scans and appointments. Fili, I called yours a PMA scan. We might as well be as positive as possible about this!


----------



## puppycat

My bp on Weds was 100/60 which is low for me but 'low normal' by the books. I definitely think something's going on either sugar levels or bp but to an extreme. Wish i could check it at home x


----------



## daviess3

Fili honestly as someone who has flown for 12 years next month i have seen many people fly with all sorts of historys, As u can imagine in my industry its primarlarly women so there is quite a few ladies with rec mc history an they have all flown gone on holiday some have even continued working flying!!
I have heard of some people recommending not flying but i asked my consultant an she said it does you good normally tp get away!! 
Like i said lots of water an food snacks xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks heart an hopeful i feel better now xx


----------



## petitpas

Fili, as Davies said, lots of people fly when pregnant. I was just surprised that the Prof was so insistent with me when normally she says that flying isn't considered dangerous. I suppose it is because I lost my second baby on my second trip to the States that month despite being on heparin and aspirin.
Davies, isn't it policy to ground flight staff when they are known to be pregnant? Have you told work yet? It certainly seems to be a very controversial subject with no evidence to back either side and to be fair, I can't remember whether the no-fly order was for just first tri or afterwards as well. I know that ladies who bleed are generally told not to fly in first tri, either.

I think that not only is there a fear that miscarriage can be caused by flying, but if you are at risk you need to consider what you would do if you started miscarrying on a flight? Or on holiday?

Again, there is no proof whatsoever that flying harms pregnancies. The only thing flying is known to do is cause clots and APS also causes clots. Being on heparin and aspirin can counteract this so it may not be a problem at all for you. Why don't you contact St Mary's and ask for advice specifically on flying? You don't need to say when exactly the flight is for...

As for trying before your test... :blush: well, I was at St Mary's and they asked us not to ttc while they came up with a plan. But I'd already had all my tests so ahem... we decided not to prevent and fell pregnant right away. Oops. Sadly, the baby didn't make it (early loss, funny shaped sac). And to be honest, since then nothing was added to my treatment by St Mary's. I was already on heparin and aspirin and it was my local consultant who then put me on progesterone supplements.
So you had best not ask me for advice! I'm a very bad example!
In general, if you are still waiting for tests, which might determine a different treatment plan, then I would say wait. If you will be on the same treatment regardless of what the results are then... :shrug:
If you wanted to be totally and utterly careful then you could put ttc-ing on hold until both St Mary's are happy and you are back from holiday. But we all know how difficult that would be! :haha:

Fili, whatever you decide, I'm sure it will be the right decision for you. Just don't worry once you have made it. You are in good hands now that you have a medical team to support you and we are not here to judge you! :hugs:


Heart, happy 12 weeks! This really IS a significant milestone! :yipee:
I am having my hair cut tomorrow morning - for the first time since September! And I have a bob... :haha: My instinct is to cut my hair short again but after giving it some thought I am going to attempt to grow it so that I can pull it back easily once ducky is born. Bye bye lovely bob :cry:


----------



## daviess3

Yes pip ur right as soon as u say ur of they ground u which is y I'm going into a shop!! Boring!! No u don't go back after first tri u just stay in shop!! Which is fine saves driving to gatwick!! 
I personally would travel?!! But ur right I think we r all diff with regards to flying etc in ur situation I can understand them telling you to not fly, u should prob ask bout ur individual case! But I think hol is a fab time to chill relax an make babies fili?? Xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Congrats on all the lovely scan pictures, so happy for you ladies!

For those of you with losses and fear of losses please try to hang in there. We have all been there and I promise there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Heart, you asked if any of us had upcoming scans so here you go: next Thurs. January 26 I have 2 scans, my regular one at the perinatologist is at 10 am followed by a specialized heart scan. Apparently in my state women after 35 get those fetal heart scans just as a precaution. So I get two that day lol.


----------



## petitpas

Lol, Davies, I bet that shop has a fast turnaround on staff - always pregnant! :rofl: and though not as exciting as trips to Thailand, I can imagine that the atmosphere there is quite friendly and relaxed. Do you have to wear a maternity uniform? :haha:

Looking back, I now don't think that flying was the cause of my miscarriage. I lost at least one healthy one after that and didn't fly during that pregnancy at all!
I flew the day after I got a bfp with ducky and so far it hasn't had an effect. But, I do know that flying is a risk factor for clotting. I have to inject heparin for any flight over 4 hours even when I am not pregnant as I've already had a DVT. So DH and I have decided no more flights for me until ducky is here. We are off to France next week and taking the car. The added advantage is that we have a ton of boy-baby handmedowns we can fill the car up with :D

Heart, you asked about my low-lying placenta. At the moment, it should not cause a problem. A quick google suggests that 90% of placentas will rise out of the way by 32 weeks. If mine doesn't I will be at higher risk of bleeding and might need a c-section. But it would be a planned c-section so I'm not too bothered. As long as ducky arrives safely and I hopefully get to keep my uterus, then I am happy.


----------



## croydongirl

Holy porn star boobs, Batman!

I have been lucky so far that the girls have not felt very sensitive, but this morning hubby snuggled and grazed a boob and it really hurt. I didn't think much of it, and dozed back to sleep. I finally got up and started to get dressed when I passed the mirror in the bathroom I thought there was a couple of strange bald men standing in front of me! Hello girls. 

They are pretty much laughing at my bra as it tries to keep them in line.

Oh dear.

So ladies who have had babies before. How soon do you buy a bigger bra, and how many do you have to get throughout pregnancy? Do I just get a maternity bra now or am I dreaming that they are going to stay this size?

Please help a suddenly large boobed woman out! Anyone else having this dilemma?


----------



## Embo78

Croy it's so funny! I was only saying to my mum today that mine are ATLEAST a cup size bigger!! I definitely need to invest in new bras but I just want to see if they grown any more! They're humongous!!


----------



## jenny25

Congrats on all the lovely scans they are so cool xxx

Sorry not been on much today I have ear and headache I'm going to go to the out of hours doctor when hubby gets home xx

Amanda can you update me I have a scan at epau at my local hospital on Monday at 12 x


----------



## puppycat

I bought non-underwired bras from Mother care online when pregnant with LAura. There's no real cut off point, just whenever you feel it necessary to buy a bigger bra. I just 'fill out' don't really grow enough to go bigger x


----------



## heart tree

Mon and Jenny, I added your scans. Now our list is looking good! I love scan days for everyone!

Croy that's so funny! My boobs hurt a lot at the beginning, but don't hurt that much anymore. They've grown, but not enough to buy new bras yet. They just look big in bras. My husband loves it! I like the idea of non underwire bras. I might go get one. 

Pip I'm glad you aren't stressing about the placenta. There is still plenty of time for it to move. And HAPPY 20 WEEKS!!! Talk about a milestone! WOW!


----------



## Embo78

Happy 20 weeks pip :) half way there now :)


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 20 weeks Pip!! Is time passing quickly, or is it dragging?

I can't believe I am 12 weeks already but I also feel like I have been pregnant forever!


----------



## petitpas

Time is ticking along nicely, thank you :kiss:
It really doesn't feel so long ago that I was in first tri...

My ladies are mahoosive, too. Well, they weren't small but now they are giant. And heavy, too. I bought a new bra (Elle McPherson 34FF!) about ten days ago and it is the only one I can wear so I am handwashing and drying on the radiator overnight... will I need an even bigger one when my milk comes in?


----------



## daviess3

Pip they don't have huge turn around at the shop I'm going to coz I live 60miles from the airport but the shops nearer do, an lots if girls go in the crew room which is a no e atmosphere as u see everyone an get the gossip! It's bit boring in shop as u don't really book holidays, h more talk make tea!! Can b mind numbing! I like talking to people about hols but that's it!! No wonder they advised u not to fly with dvt etc that's prob alters your risk factor I would say!! an congrats on 20weeks hun x

Croy you made me laugh haha!! X


----------



## daviess3

Pip they don't have huge turn around at the shop I'm going to coz I live 60miles from the airport but the shops nearer do, an lots if girls go in the crew room which is a no e atmosphere as u see everyone an get the gossip! It's bit boring in shop as u don't really book holidays, h more talk make tea!! Can b mind numbing! I like talking to people about hols but that's it!! No wonder they advised u not to fly with dvt etc that's prob alters your risk factor I would say!! an congrats on 20weeks hun x

Croy you made me laugh haha!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pip, when your milk comes in a couple of hammocks should do nicely. I went from a b to an f. I'd get yourself just one nursing bra (if you are planning on nursing) maybe a cup size bigger and then get measured again once you are out and about after ducky is here and the milk has settled down a bit. On day 3 they are concrete and like boulders but it settles down after a couple of days.


----------



## petitpas

Thanks for the info!

:rofl: at the hammocks :rofl:

Oh, for anyone interested, I've popped today's bump pic into the first post of my journal.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 20wks pip an cool bump pic x you are so lucky you a very neat x boys are good to their mums girls take your beauty lol x

Croydon I am normally a 34E/F an already went up a size wearing mat bras I got last time I've also got back extenders on standby x def can't wear my underwired now too sore x I have 3 mat bras an 2mat sleep bras then will invest in more if grow even more x


----------



## hopeful23456

FF pip? holy moly

I think i'm around a D right now up from a C. I won't wear a bra as they are tight and when I take it off my boobs hurt for a day.

i'm still wearing my loose sports bras.

just got a call for the NT bloodwork results and they are great! she said like a 1 in 130 risk for just age I think before bloodwork? and it went to a 1:700 risk after bloodwork. so to me, that's zero risk. wasn't worried about it but it's nice to know. she said all the numbers looked good.

it's strange as some girls on other forums say their risk is like 1 in 10,000 even when they are the same age or older than me so I think different labs just have diff ways they calculate it or report it?
that just seems like such a high number/really low risk for older gals...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hehe, I'm a G! but haven't worn a real bra since becoming pregnant because my :holly: hurt too much! I'm in sports bras 100% of the time! Wonder how much bigger they can get once milk starts coming in :wacko:


----------



## daviess3

Can't wait for big bbs I'm a c now d! Wanna b an ff!! X


----------



## puppycat

Well impressed with the boobs in here girls! Fair play! lol

I'm a C and never really get any bigger in pregnancy. Just fuller on the top of them iykwim


----------



## croydongirl

Wow this thread should be name PARLWBB (Pregnant after recurrent loss with Big Boobs!)

I am only a C and now possibly a D I am not sure if I actually went up a whole cup size overnight, but it feels like I am cramming the girls into this bra today. Maybe I should just get a bigger bra for in the in between. Nothing fancy, just to keep them happy!

Is it worth getting maternity bras so I can wear them after I have the baby too, I know boobs change size more between now and birth, and I am sure again when milk comes in - yikes. Who knew I should have put bras their own line item on our pregnancy budget!


----------



## hopeful23456

i just don't want stretch marks on my boobs if i can help it. but if they turn orange and green and fall off when i'm done i don't care, it's worth it....;) i do have some pretty blue veins starting to show

florida- a G? wow, impressive!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh got some pretty impressive blue veins too :)


----------



## petitpas

The only bra I can bear is this new one. It is completely without wires and will hopefully be useful at some point after birth as it has the detachable cups for nursing. Florida, if you don't mind, what sports bra are you wearing? I've never quite figured them out but am open to suggestions.

My mothercare maternity bra has wires in the sides (as opposed to under the cups) and I can't bear them anymore :haha:

I choose to have lots of pajama days simply because I don't have to wear bras then :lol:


----------



## heart tree

You girls are hilarious! Soon we'll all be posting boob pics! How jealous our husbands would be. I started with a B and am probably a C now. Not interested in getting any bigger. I don't want saggy boobs. But I'll take whatever I'm given. 

Hopeful those are awesome results! I hope mine are similar. I'm kind of annoyed they are going to use 37 as my age. I was less than one month into my 37th year when I conceived. Couldn't they use 36? 

I'm sitting here with foil all over my head. Heaven. Can't wait to get a bunch of my hair chopped off. I popped into the lab to get some bloodwork to. I got the cystic fibrosis carrier test. I would be shocked if I was a carrier. 

Lots of all over achiness in my uterus today. I haven't felt this in a while. I'm hoping they are stretching pains.


----------



## heart tree

Currently I'm not wearing a bra. I have a bunch of those tank tops with the built in bras that are wire free. I'm living in those now.


----------



## Embo78

My boobs look like a road map :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I have had a lot of stretchy achey pain today Heart, trying to ignore it!
Just tried to find hb but failed :(


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I have been having those stretching pains this week - and then when I saw the scan and how big everything had got I felt better about them realising that everything is growing!
I have a hair cut booked soon, my prenatals make my hair grow like crazy, my hairdresser always makes comments about how fast it grows. I have been on them for so long I am used to it, but pregnancy is supposed to make it grow faster too - I will be curious if she notices even more of a difference!

The snow is still on the ground, school was closed today, but the rains have really started. Hoping they will melt some of the snow before it gets too cold and it freezes. There have declared a state of emergency because they are expecting lots of flooding from all the snow melt. Geesh. If its not one thing its another!


----------



## heart tree

Puppy I've had this before, especially at 10 weeks. Everything was fine. I know Croy has had a lot too. I'm quite sure it's ok. It's so frustrating not to hear the hb. Give it a little time and try again. Sometimes they like to hide behind the pubic bone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Croy, I got maternity bras for the latter part of my pregnancies but I just got a two pack from m&s. I got fitted for one nursing bra about 2 weeks before my due date and despite the cannonball stage when my milk came in it saw me right, I wish I had bought a couple though because you have to wear them day and night and nobody warns you about the night sweats.


----------



## croydongirl

puppy - i am sure everything is ok. The stretching was crazy for me at 10 weeks. Plus, you are still so early to be finding heart beats on the doppler. I am sure poppy is just hiding :)


----------



## heart tree

Wow Croy that's some crazy weather! It's raining here but is fairly warm. I'm loving it. We've had too many sunny days. We needed the rain. 

I'm actually happy for the achiness. I was starting to think my babe stopped growing. Now I feel better because it makes me think a little growth spurt is happening. Thanks for the reassurance though. It's good to hear.


----------



## heart tree

Speaking of night sweats...I get them pretty much every night. Anyone else? I'm always kicking off my blankets. And I can't stand it when my husband tries to snuggle his warm body against mine. I'm guessing it's all the progesterone.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I was 6 weeks past 35 an I thought the same thing, why can't they go off 35? Lol
I just feel like I'm getting bigger all over and my shorter hair doesn't help. I made an appt for next fri to see what my regular hairdresser can do with extensions, not the glue kind but something else if she has it. She goes to salons and teaches new techniques so she should have something. I don't know why I care so much about this stupid hair. I'm happy to get huge but want to have nice hair too. 


I don't really get night sweats but do get hot at night. 

Croy- hope that snow doesn't melt too fast !


----------



## heart tree

There is nothing wrong with wanting to look beautiful! If extensions are going to make you feel better, do it! I'm all about looking good. It makes me feel good. 

I should clarify, I'm not dripping sweat. I just get really hot and notice a little perspiration on my back. I hate being hot when I sleep.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, there seems to be quite a difference between your age-related ratio (before bloods adjustment) and mine so I am wondering whether the calculations in UK and US might just be different...?
Still, it doesn't seem like you need to worry with those odds :yipee:


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks pip! They say 1:300 or less than 300 is cause for a little concern here and some say 1:250 or less. But even then, I've read many stories of much greater risk odds and they were fine. 
I am thrilled with mine. 

Heart- funny, could imagine soaking the sheets with sweat, lol. Which dh has done before. 
I have 2 jack russels, 4 yrs and 5 month puppy that slept with dh and I last night, was a full bed and now wishing for a calif king. Dh sleeps in the other room alot as he wants to sleep and I'm up all the time so he usually takes the older dog.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, they said it might be difficult with twins, didn't they? I took that to mean that you would have way worse odds so this is great news! :yipee:


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful I have extensions I had them for a year an always did when I was younger I used to have great lengths hair which is fab! Now can't afford that so I have raccoon that's the make not raccoon hair!! I never get anyone guess its bonded an lasts 6 months at a time!! I get eyelash extensions to!! Love but of glamour! Lol!! 

Hubby pissed me off... Just had a row! So I looked after his kids well there 15 an 12 so not really but was with them tonight!! He texts at 1130pm to say can u come get me, so I say yep! I go pick him up in his van!!! We driving home he seems relatively sober I say wow can't believe ur home so early he's all proud of himself lol!! 
Anyway he then wants to stop fill up with diesel as he has work am!! Ok so we stop he fills up! He gets in van says I think we need to explain to kids that nothing's gonna change when baby gets here!! I was like we no why would u highlight that to them we no what not gonna an if they genuinely think that they will say! Talk bout put ideas in there head!! An I no how teens think I was one, I said they will play on that to get there own way im not stupid! It will b u love baby more than me if u don't give me pocket money! Talk bout set urself up! But no I apparently am out of order I act like its just my baby like I don't want to talk to anyone!! Erh I don't really that's why!!

I just told him I think it's unnecessary to highlight something to them when there's no need!! I'm so upset I feel really pissed off with him! Am I wrong? I did say if u feel the need to say that to the kids then do it but I don't think it needs to come from me! He is just really annoying me today I think it's where I have been in all week I feel very trapped!! An I'm also used to time away I feel like I need a trip for few days to miss him lol! X


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful fab result hun 1:700 is less than 1% so that's fab news! Hope I worked that out right!! Lol x


----------



## hopeful23456

Pip- yeah the numbers aren't the most accurate for twins so I'm so lucky to be on the good side of it! 

Davies- I know nothing really about teens and babies and have no advice but I do think it should come from dh. I was picturing you with raccoon hair and lol'd. Just googled the extentions, they look great!


----------



## Embo78

Hey Davies I have two teenage girls. My partner isn't their biological dad so we're in a similar situation.
I understand why your hubby feels the need to discuss this with his children. Teenagers are sullen and manipulative and selfish but on the flip side they're brooding and can get lost in their heads with stuff. I think it's quite common when a new baby comes along for them to feel pushed out. Even when it's biological parents. You should suggest that he talks to them but makes it clear he's well aware of any manipulation that might come from this and it won't be tolerated, but he loves them and he'll love them just as much as when the baby comes. It may seem like more attention is given to the baby but only because that's what a baby needs. Sometimes they just need the reassurance.

My teens are running me through the mill at the moment so I feel your pain chick!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm butting in again as I stalk this thread but I wanted to share my experience of a teen stepson and my daughter. My stepson was 12 when Edie was born, and I did wonder how he would feel having been his dads only child, but I could never have hoped for better. When she was a baby he adored helping look after her, I remember being in a motorway service station food place once when we had just started weaning her. I found a high chair, and joe looked at it and said "it's horrible, we're not putting her in THAT!" he went all the way to the other side of the concourse and dragged another over for her. Now, at 2 and 14 they are so close, he plays with her constantly and is a real help to me. His mum comes out with crap to Mark like he acts like he only has one child (because he can't afford to give her maintenance for Joe at the moment as he is out of work) but that is not true and Joe is sensible enough to laugh it off. He was genuinely excited about her arriving and it has never been a problem. He was also upset about my 2 miscarriages, as it was impossible not to tell him I was pregnant, unfortunately. I would have liked to have protected him from that.


----------



## puppycat

DH has an 8 year old son who unfortunately knows his parents don't really get on and so plays one off against the other. He's still young so i'm hoping he will grow out of it but atm it's not fun!


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning everyone, 

Well BandB crashed on me last night - it was a stressed moment - crash on anyone else? It could be the fact that I have 10 years of pics on this laptop and it runs like a jet plane ! Maybe need to sort that out. 

Any one got any good plans this w.e? 

I love all the scan pics they are great!!!! Its lovely everyone is having fab news :) One question are you taking pics on i-phone of the computer screen or is it the little print out they give you? Never worked that one out ! 

Croyden - BF I only went up one size and when LO was born I did a quick run to MandS for cotton ultra ugly but soooo soft bras. Everyone is different with sizes my sister went up 3 cup sizes. So I couldnt invest in loads of bras.

Heart - Im so jealous about highlights I desperately need mine doing - I always worry about the dye (but you are right about aveda its great) and Holly Willoughby uk tv presenter who I love (my age and always looks fab) had them up to birth so it is ok. In London they are very expensive £160 for long cut and foils cant bring myself to pay for it now im on NO pay now :o( Also, dancing wow - you must have so much energy thats really good going? 

Fili love - you have to decide whats right for you - what your partner say? . When I had the consultations and bloods with st Marys my husband was very strict condoms only - yuck rubber smell so I thought it was better no bding !!! I thought if they can finally get to the bottom of me MC then it was worth it. Also, if I was to get prego and then MC and then the turnaround again it just seemed easier to wait for a month get all information and meds required and then that will be it - got everything I need and get prego quick. But only you know honey Id get some progestrone in the mix too xxx oh holiday booked wow - where you going to ? you defo deserve a hol - bet its going to be brilliant !!! 

I went to FLorida Keys when 15 weeks prego and I was fine although its worrying - I would make sure you had a full packet of pads at all times. We are having the very same discussing where to go on hol in March otherwise it will be next year and whether to fly or not. My view but could be very wrong is Im a believer in going on hols as the hospital couldnt do a great deal in early prego anyways its only later when its more important. 

Pil- your scan looks cute -oh bet you wish you could kiss your bubs !!! I had a low lying placenta - and it moved. I was hoping in the end to have a c section to get bubs out but it wasnt necessary as literally in the final days 35 weeks it moved. So hopefully everything will be good for you. 

Davies - oh you poor thing - husbands who would have them at times !!!! 

So, everyone is 12 weeks plus told everyone now? also are you all going to have gender scans - do they do 16 week scan rountine in the US? or is it going to be a surprise? 

US snow we havent had snow in England yet but its been cold (prob not cold to US people) I lived in Chicago for a year 2005 and god those winters were freezing and painful! 

Im going for scan on Wed and consultation so time will tell but still very early days only 6 weeks 4 days on Wed but hope everything is there. There is a brilliant website www.baby2see.com where you can see what week you are and then you can see a scan pic of what you could see - I love it. 

Hope everyone has a lovely w.e xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh pretty stupid computers especially when u can't get on here u start to get withdrawals lol!! 
Thanks for all ur advice ladies, I no the kids will b excited I no they will love the baby an they will do things for it I don't have an issue with how they will b an I don't think they have an issue about how we will b! But I just feel like yes saying in convo u will all b treated the same etc an loved just the same! But not make a massive ordeal out if it! An something he always says is well I think it would b nice coming from u!! He says it about scans calling his mother etc!! I'm like we'll it's ur mum! Call me selfish but my mum would call anyway..., if not I would call her I wouldn't expect him to! I dunno I probably sound like a right brat! He's just getting on my nerves at the mo! I couldn't really b arsed to go to work Tom but now I'm looking forward to it! X

Sorry for my rants!! 
How's everyone's knockers? Lol!! 
Hopeful raccoon hair I thought I soon as I typed that sounds wrong lol!! 
Heart yes think our hubby's would def get but jealous if we all posted booby shots! Lol

What stretch mark cream/ oil we all using?? I got bio oil an cocoa butter I been told the sanctuary an clarins is good Clinique is the best but expensive!! X


----------



## puppycat

I havent bothered with stretchie cream this time. My tummy never really shrunk after Laura and i got stretchies with her when creaming religiously so not bothering x


----------



## daviess3

I do agree puppy part of me thinks if ur gonna get em ur gonna get em no amount of expensive cream will change that!!! X


----------



## Embo78

Did your mum get them Davies?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> Oh pretty stupid computers especially when u can't get on here u start to get withdrawals lol!!
> Thanks for all ur advice ladies, I no the kids will b excited I no they will love the baby an they will do things for it I don't have an issue with how they will b an I don't think they have an issue about how we will b! But I just feel like yes saying in convo u will all b treated the same etc an loved just the same! But not make a massive ordeal out if it! An something he always says is well I think it would b nice coming from u!! He says it about scans calling his mother etc!! I'm like we'll it's ur mum! Call me selfish but my mum would call anyway..., if not I would call her I wouldn't expect him to! I dunno I probably sound like a right brat! He's just getting on my nerves at the mo! I couldn't really b arsed to go to work Tom but now I'm looking forward to it! X
> 
> Sorry for my rants!!
> How's everyone's knockers? Lol!!
> Hopeful raccoon hair I thought I soon as I typed that sounds wrong lol!!
> Heart yes think our hubby's would def get but jealous if we all posted booby shots! Lol
> 
> *What stretch mark cream/ oil we all using?? I got bio oil an cocoa butter I been told the sanctuary an clarins is good Clinique is the best but expensive!!* X

Palmers coca butter! it was amazng for me. i used it every day up untill 32 weeks thought i got away with it then got strechies at 37 weeks! :doh: But then again my bump wasnt that big, just low.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i used palmers cocoa butter too. Smells nice :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/Photo0098.jpg

That was my full term bump if any of you are interested. I carried diva like that since 32 weeks


----------



## filipenko32

Pip, Florida and Davies thanks for all the advice about flying :friends:. In her book Lesley regan mentions not flying for recurrent miscarriers because shes worried about people miscarrying on the plane or in a foreign country so maybe thats part of it too??

My bbs went up one cup size, to a d from a c in the space of a few weeks!! They are shrinking now my d cup bra feels slacker. 

Davies thats a tough one about your step children. I think your hubby probably didn't explain it to you right (as he'd been drinking even if only a bit??) or didn't choose the right time and it came out wrong, I understand how you feel, it's a really sensitive situation all round as I think with teenagers theyre also unpredictable, but I remember my dad always explained things carefully and honestly to me and that always helped me as embo says when I was brooding! Sounds like good advice from the other girls who are in the know about this. Good luck at work, I hope it helps you to feel less trapped. X x x

Pip I hope you like your new hair cut! 

Girls with the cramping don't worry that's a great sign and a reassuring one I think.


----------



## daviess3

Wow Trac that's lovely an neat, ah I have heard of that getting stretch marks last min I will use everyday!! No my mum didn't have any embo but my sis got couple on her boobs an I really don't want them there! My sis has bigger boobs than me though! X


----------



## Embo78

I'd say go for it then. It can only help. 

With my first I religiously creamed my tum and boobs but my doctor told me it would be in vain because stretch marks are hereditary! In my case he was right!!!!


----------



## jenny25

My waist has started to expand I put on a pair of jeans that fitted me two weeks go is now tight and my boobs are a lot more fuller I said to Paul feel these and he said have you thought of weighing them lol x


----------



## Pretty Please

I used bio oil and didnt get one mark - managed to get it when superdrug had it on half price. I do believe though its nothing to do with the creams you either get them or not unfortunately !!!


----------



## daviess3

ThanKs ladies I'm just gonna stick with bio oil an see what happens! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Body shops cocoa butter body butter is nice. I used that, bio oil and Mary Cohr anti stretch mark cream and didn't get a single mark, but I have got the kind of skin that doesn't get stretch marks I think. You are also more prone to stretch marks the younger you are. As an oldie I escaped but my mum was 18 when she had me and she's covered. They are badges of motherhood though and if I get them next time round I shall wear them with pride!


----------



## petitpas

Ha, I should have asked on here. I've just come back from boots where I bought some bio oil.

Hair cut ok. I wanted sharp and edgy (I can still blow-dry it to a softer look) but the guy who cut my hair was a bit young and unsure :haha: It's still nice but I have decided that it is worth the extra money to have the more experienced guy next time. And I have given up on the growing out idea right now. Shorter hair is faster to blow dry than long hair and therefore more practical for sleeplessness and little babies. Of course I might change my mind next month :rofl:

Davies, my DH tries to get me to do all our communication, too. I even have to write greeting cards in French for all his friends and relatives! :haha: slow progress because I don't want to embarrass myself with grammar mistakes.
I drew the line a couple of weeks ago when he asked me to email all his uni friends to let them know when we are in France. Seriously, he has a smartphone and it would only take him a minute!

We are off on Tuesday and none of them know about ducky! I'm so excited about surprising them with a bump, I'm jumping up and down at the thought of it :happydance: I'm such a child! :lol:


----------



## jenny25

Pip where you off too Hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah how funny pip!! Men!! Well I'm making him suffer making him come food shopping an told him I need to do 2 shops for offers lol!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya ladies 

Quick q x choked with cold an cough really annoying me its quite dry just now x googled cough bottles when pregnant an it says linctus or honey and glecerine ok go take but consult doc or pharmamsist first x Any one else used cough bottle? X


----------



## daviess3

I have had glycerin its groce!! To b honest doesn't do anything major I brought some lozenges an had them for few days in the end x


----------



## filipenko32

Pip can't believe you have to write cards/letters in French! Tres difficile! Lol. 
I've just watched breakfast at tiffany's and did you know Audrey Hepburn had 3 miscarriages and 2 sons. She smoked like a chimney, was as thin as a rake and had her last child at 40!


----------



## heart tree

Good morning/afternoon!

I finally got a full night of sleep last night. I feel like a new woman. I woke up at 6:30am. That&#8217;s sleeping late for me these days!

Pretty, I updated the front page with your scan date. I wish you the best of luck. Thanks for sharing that you flew to the Florida Keys at 15 weeks. I&#8217;ll probably be 20 weeks or more when I fly to Florida. I was thinking of asking for a blood test to make sure my blood isn&#8217;t more prone to clotting now that I&#8217;m pregnant. That might help me make my decision about flying. Florida is 2,000 miles away or more so driving wouldn&#8217;t really be an option, especially because I would be traveling by myself. 

Davies I&#8217;m glad some other ladies had some advice. I have no experience with teenagers. My professional life has revolved around babies and elderly! I&#8217;m not so good with all the stuff in the middle LOL! At least now you have an excuse for wanting to go back to work. I would never call my DH&#8217;s parents. That&#8217;s his job. Likewise, he would never call mine. 

All this talk about stretch marks. I want to go buy something now. I got some on my boobs when I was a teenager but they went away. I&#8217;m glad to hear that old skin doesn&#8217;t get them as bad. Finally a benefit to being 37 and pregnant! I&#8217;m not sure if my mother got them. I&#8217;ll have to ask her. 

Tracie, that is one impressive bump! Wow! Thanks for sharing. 

Fili sorry for the shrinking boobs. But at least they are only shrinking to a C. We have a lot of well endowed women! I think I&#8217;m the smallest with a measly B cup. Now a C though!

Pip have fun telling people! Your bump will say it all. Great pic in your journal. :cloud9:

Jen, I know you lost a bunch of weight. How do you feel about gaining some back? I imagine it will be worth it.

Embo, any new adventures with the doppler?

Mrskg, sorry about the cold! I got one at 9 weeks. I didn&#8217;t take anything for it. Just moaned for a week. The only good thing about getting sick was that all of my symptoms disappeared for the week. Of course I was a wreck because I thought there was something wrong, but looking back now, it was nice to have a week off from the nausea and sore boobs. 

I got a blood test done yesterday to see if I was a carrier for cystic fibrosis. Apparently they also did a bunch of other tests as well. I wondered why they needed 5 vials of my blood! Some of the results came in. I apparently tested negative for syphilis. I could have told them that! And all of my blood counts came back normal, so no infections, or clotting issues right now. Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday. 2 more sleeps until my NT scan. Eeek.


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news heart! Syphilis :rofl: does anyone really have that in this day and age in the western world? I think Henry VIII had it and passed it onto his daughter Elizabeth which is why she painted her face with White lead based paint which eventually killed her amyway. Think the Syphillis ate away at her face but this White face paint caused a fashion outbreak of White faces and lots of ladies followed suit and...died due to lead poisoning! Just going to check my makeup!


----------



## filipenko32

Not bothered about my shrinking boobs I will be happy to fit into my old but lovely bras! Gotta be looking the part when I 'attack' my hubby ttc in a few days!


----------



## heart tree

Good attitude Fili! Get those boobs in sexy condition for the attack of your husband. He'll never know what hit him!

I know, when the test results got emailed to me they were called something that I didn't recognize. I had to google it and found out it was syphilis! I thought the same thing you did - does that even exist anymore? I didn't know that about Elizabeth. Fascinating. I'm a bit of a Henry VIII buff. I love reading about that time in history. I knew there were theories about him having syphilis, but I didn't know she had it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## filipenko32

She was called the virgin queen too. They think she deprived herself because of her syphilis ravaged body. She possibly wasn't able to have children because of the syphilis but she knew this and never tried. Some historians speculate she had miscarriages and the doctors she had access too possibly secretly advised her. But it is possible to carry to full term with syphilis if it's passed on at the time of conception!!


----------



## heart tree

I knew she was called the Virgin Queen, but this syphilis thing is news to me. So fascinating. Henry's first wife had countless miscarriages and some stillbirths. Somewhere in the range of 10 -12 at least. She obviously gave birth to Mary who was healthy and also to a boy who died in infancy. I'm inspired by this story because without any meds or medical advancement, she was still able to have Mary. Just think about how many more she might have had if she were alive today.


----------



## puppycat

I'd heard Elizabeth actually died very young and they had a boy 'pretend' to be Elizabeth. The lack of sex, children and use of make up were because of the male parts. Lol


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> I knew she was called the Virgin Queen, but this syphilis thing is news to me. So fascinating. Henry's first wife had countless miscarriages and some stillbirths. Somewhere in the range of 10 -12 at least. She obviously gave birth to Mary who was healthy and also to a boy who died in infancy. I'm inspired by this story because without any meds or medical advancement, she was still able to have Mary. Just think about how many more she might have had if she were alive today.

Funnily enough I didn't know that about Catherine of Aragon until about two weeks ago when i watched a documentary. I was shocked!! And i also thought the same as you it is so interesting isnt it? Historians argue about whether Henry had it or not but the argument for is compelling. 



puppycat said:


> I'd heard Elizabeth actually died very young and they had a boy 'pretend' to be Elizabeth. The lack of sex, children and use of make up were because of the male parts. Lol

Really!!? Oh that is interesting! And there's very little written evidence about her supposed affair with lord whatever his name was she was supposed to besotted with, was it Dudley?


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, the mystery deepens! Thanks for that piece of it Puppy! 

Who knew PAL would turn into a history lesson?


----------



## heart tree

Yes, it was Dudley. She also supposedly had an affair with the husband of the couple who housed her when she was 14, Thomas Seymour.


----------



## puppycat

Lol i just googled the male story and yup it is there, i'm not going mad! Haha.

Who knows what goes on with the royals?!


----------



## filipenko32

I think Catherine of Aragon had some sort of clotting disorder because she lived a relatively healthy long life didn't she? If Henry got Syphillis I reckon it was after catherine when he decided to look around! That's my humble opinion anyway!


----------



## heart tree

Good theory Fili, Catherine had a clotting disorder. Sounds like she needed some blood thinners! She lived a relatively long life but Henry ousted her and put her in an awful place where she got sick and died. 

I imagine he got syphilis after Catherine. He slept with a lot of women!


----------



## Tasha

This is really interesting. I use study Henry VIII and go to Hampton Court Palace about once every school year, and didnt know half of this :flower:


----------



## heart tree

See how much you can learn here! We're not only fertile, we're smart too!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah we are! I love history of any kind really! I espeiclly love learning about how my ancesters lived in the early 1900's and looking at old photos! 

My old doc rang me today bless him to confirm he will treat me with heparin and aspirin even if St marys don't find the second result abnormal. He said he thinks I should be on it anyway.


----------



## heart tree

That is fantastic news Fili! That just confirms to me that you should start trying right away.


----------



## petitpas

Fili,
I didn't know that about Audrey Hepburn... The one I keep hearing about (very famous in my mother's youth) was Sophia Loren who had a number of miscarriages. Every time she fell pregnant she put herself on strict bedrest and in the end it worked: she had her child!
Great news on the heparin prescription from your nice doc! :yipee: 

Puppy, I hadn't heard that one :rofl: reminds me of the Pope who was supposedly a girl. I have heard that there is a special chair in Vatican City that every new Pope has to sit on. It has a hole in the seat (similar to a toilet) and there is a room underneath from where he gets checked to make sure he has all the bits :rofl:

Heart, yeay for sleeping properly - it makes such a difference!!!

Tracie, that bump is incredible! Very beautiful and awe-inspiring :cloud9:

Jen, we are off to the French Alps where my husband is from. I hope he'll go skiing while I chill out with a book in front of a fire or on the balcony :D

Mrsk, sorry, I've been battling with a cough since Christmas but my doctor said take nothing :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

I too slept really well last night heart. It really does make a difference. I woke up in the best mood ever! 

I haven't tried my Doppler again. I've grown to hate it and I really don't want to upset myself again. I didn't realise how badly I thought it was over until after id had my scan. I truely thought I'd be going through another loss today!

Thanks for the history lesson. When I was picking my options at school I had to choose between Geography or History. I chose Geography!!


----------



## croydongirl

I am finally ordering my doppler today. I was wondering if I would feel he need to get one after seeing everything is ok at the 12 week scan, but last nigth I did something stupod. I ate a pickled onion, in itself that usually wouldn't be a problem but since I found out I was preggo I have been eating gluten free just in case that was having anything to do with the m/c is has been linked to recurrent m/c. And pickled onions are not gluten free. I knew it, but I couldn't resist and I have been debating whether I would stay gf after 12 weeks anyway because I really don't think it is an issue for me I was just being over cautious and trying everything. All fine and good until I eat that one pickled onion and suddenly I am convinced I have hurt the baby and its all going to be dove. I am overthinking every cramp and twinge (yes, even more than usual - I know, I didn't think that would have been possible either?!) and am so paranoid, I think I would be up the doctors getting checked if I had to wait another 3 weeks for the next appointment. So doppler it is.

Heart I am using the same place you put the link up to. Did you say you got a little bottle of the gel stuff when you ordered it, and should I get more when I order it, or did you girls find something else that worked just as well?

Stupid pickled onion. so not worth it. and seeing how stressed it made me, I decided to stay gluten free until this baby is here. Hubby is convinced everything is ok, especially since baby is as far along as it is, he said this morning, that probably the only effect was that it might have some onion breath! But I want to hear the heart beat, and I get relief I didn't hurt it. Poor baby. It might be a long few days until it gets here!


----------



## filipenko32

Boooooo to geography embo!! I couldn't find my way out of a biscuit tin!! Luckily I 
Never teach it!


----------



## filipenko32

Croy i never heard that about gluten, tell me more! X x


----------



## croydongirl

I started looking into it when a friend who had had a couple of early m/c was diagnosed with celiac. They have found a link between gluten intolerance and recurrent m/c. I never got tested, but I thought it couldn't hurt, and now I am pregnant i stopped eating it. It takes about 3 months to fully get out of your system, and you have to be 100% Gluten free to see a difference if you have intolerance because it is an autoimmune disease not a food allergy like the other ones. You should get tested. You can't get the test after you stop eating gluten. 

I just thought it was an interesting possibility. About 80% of people who have a gluten intolerance don't know it so it could be worth checking it out just in case.

As I said, I was GF for a year when we were trying, and then went off the diet right before we got pregnant - and then had to stop again! I never got tested, but my doctor said it can't hurt to eliminate it. I just hope I didn't hurt the bubs with that stupid onion!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that's imteresting, I really wouldn't worry about the onion though is so small it's very unlikely probably impossible to have made a difference don't worry Hun x x x oh might get the test then.


----------



## Round2

Fili - I've heard this too. I went to see a naturopath the month before I got pregnant and the first thing she did was take me off all glueten. I tried it for a month and it really wasn't too bad.


----------



## croydongirl

I feel as though after as many losses as we have had, it's worth testing for anything that might be an issue! 

Thanks for the reassurance about the onion! I am really praying that it's ok.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi girls and bumps!!

A quick question for you if you wouldn't mind helping me out....

Lots of you are close to or over 12 weeks now (congrats by the way!!)

Would you mind sharing what you did differently this time around? Good to know what treatments if any are working! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Bumpy, the only things I've done differently this time are taken pregnare care plus for a month before bfp and used progesterone from after bfp.
I've tried to stay calm and not get worked up because Ive always worried about the adrenaline/cortisol highs and lows!!


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy - I have been gluten free for this pregnancy, and on dexamethason, steroid (since BFP) for cortisol suppression - I am also on Progesterone 200mg x 2 daily (since 3dpo), and baby aspirin (since BFP).

I also did a restorative yoga position for an hour - at least - every day for my 2WW and the first few weeks of pregnancy. I am not sure if that made a difference, but I am further along than ever before.
Good luck!


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- first off, a pickled onion? I haven't puked once and now am reconsidering, lol. Yu have NOT hurt your baby at all! I tried gluten free for a couple of days as I had read those articles too and I stopped because I couldn't stand the food. :) you are fine!!! I was so worried a few weeks ago when I ate luncheon meat on a sandwich. 
I would have to guess that the gluten free thing would potentially help with implantation issues, not have an effect later on . 

Of course, I understand the worry though as I worry all the time about stuff and don't really have to worry about because we will be fine. 

Bumpy- before I found you all on these threads, I was on a few other sites, the first being babycenter. They have an undiagnosed rpl thread and last sept, I asked that very same question, what did you do differently to get bfp to stick? And nobody had any answers but not many people even post to the entire undiag rpl thread in general. A couple of girls wanted answers too. So not too long ago I answered my own question, I can't believe I was able to answer it just 2.5 months after I posted it as a girl named Katie asked about it as she is newly Preg after several losses too. 

I post there as much as I can (to rpl chicks in babycenter ) as many of the drs in the states don't seem to do empiricle treatments and I just think you have to try everything you can after so many unexplained losses. Every once in a while a girl with rpl will chime in and say, none of those treatments have been thoroughly tested but really , who the fuck is going to test rpl girls on empiricle treatment enough times for concrete conclusions when there are so many variables. Sometimes we have to take matters into our own hands. I was so depressed I would have taken ANYTHING to finally have a child. Even if the thought of giving myself stinging shots and steroids freaked me out. 

Here's my reply:

so far so good here so I can actually answer my own question, I'm about 10 wks preg with twins. First time I've ever had heartbeats and good ultrasounds, here's what I did: 

Stim meds follistim, repronex, ganirelix, stimmed for 15 days, iui cd17, out of 3-5 possible follies that were 10 - 15 mm 3 days before iui, I had 6 mature and release. My clinic counts 15 mm as mature with these stim meds. 

I have mthr hetero a1298c which is the very common one that is least harmful and alot of folic acid and baby asp are the protocol for it (as its inefficiency of processing folic acid) so I take both Neevo dha and metanx as with both it's about 4 mg lmethyfolate (easy form of folic acid to absorb) . I also take 2000 iu vit d3, baby asp, vit b supercomplex, another dha pill, 20 mg prednisone and 40 mg lovenox daily. Also 50 mg progesterone suppository. I don't have a clotting disorder. Will be going off lovenox around 13 wks, weaning of prednisone through 18 wks and off prog around 14 weeks. I will be on baby asp throughout. 
This is the first time I had ever gotten to the heartbeat stage and they are doing great! The clinic I go to has had a lot of success with this treatment for unexplained recurrent early losses. 
I started progesterone at 48 hours piui, lovenox and prednisone at bfp (11 dpiui) and was on the rest of the vitamins, etc for months.
Keep in mind i get preg pretty easily without meds and iuis, we were just going for the best possible chance and eggs although they didn't think I had an egg quality issue.
And I did acupuncture for a month before the iui, they specialize in rpl/ if and went twice/ wk until bfp now I go once per week

EDIT: I also went to the chiropractor twice the week and a half before iui to make sure I was all alligned.


----------



## filipenko32

I really appreciate all this info too but you've all mentioned it before so I'm going to write down this page number so I don't ask any of you again! Memory like a goldfish, me!


----------



## filipenko32

So hopeful, when 6 were released you mean 6 had the potential to fertilise and implant but that would be unlikely?


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy - when r u going off steroids? 

and thanks for the history lesson girls! I'm a science person and didn't get into history that much. 

I'm finding online that age related downs risk at 36 is around 1:250 or so, so I'm guessing they divided my numbers by 2 for my results, arent they the best ? ;) that would make sense with my age related risk being 1: 130

Pip- French alps sounds so romantic! Bet your dh has a nice accent too, my dh can speak some French as he took 4 yrs of it. I only had 1 quarter of French in college, didn't learn too much...but didn't know any of it before that. 
Do we get to see your new hairdo in a new bump pic? I will never try and save a buck on. My hair again...

Heart- how did your hair turn out? Do you love it?

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi fili! Yes, I had the potential for 6 babies! So I was scared but so desperate i would have done anything. One nurse practitioner that did 1 of my u/s thought she saw a third empty sac early on. None of the other scans saw it, so she was convinced I had the 2 embies plus a blighted ovum but who knows. She showed it to me too but I just thought it looked like part of one of the embies sacs but she sid it was behind it. 

Fili- one of the girls on babycente has had similar mc as you, grow to heartbeats but beats are slow then they stop. She just got 7 th bfp today (no kids yet ) so I messages her to make sure and take at least lovenox but she is trying to get prednisone too. Her dr sucks, here in the states in Virginia. She just mc 2.5 months ago too...
She was planning on taking lovenox a least but didnt think she would get preg this soon. She hasn't taken any meds but maybe prog in the past.


----------



## heart tree

Just got back from a long walk and some lunch with my husband. We lost power today for a few hours but luckily it's back on. Oh the horror if I couldn't log onto B&B!

Croy, I bought an extra thing of gel, but didn't realize it also came with gel. So I ended up with two. The tubes are really small and I've already used both. I read you can use any water based gels. Aloe Vera gel supposedly works. I'm going to buy some soon. I know that other women say they've used Baby Oil. I also saw a Baby Oil gel. I did read somewhere that the oil can be bad for the probe, so water based gel is better. I wouldn't worry about the onion. You are far enough along that I don't think that would affect anything. 

Almost everything I eat has gluten! I don't think I have an intolerance. I hope not because I love it. 

Hopeful, I do love my hair. The length is perfect. Still long but has some shape and looks healthy. The color is very subtle but looks natural and soft. 

Bumpy, I took a thyroid med even though my thyroid was in the normal range at 2.61. They say for fertility and mc, they like to see it under 2.5. I also took Femara to Ov sooner and then the hcg trigger shot to force the ovulation to happen. I did IUI and then I took progesterone from Ov. 

I'm feeling very irritable today. Since last night I've had this sensation on my right side in my uterus and can also feel something in my right hip and right lower back. This is a similar sensation I felt on the left when I had the bleeding. I keep expecting to see blood, but so far so good. It has me on edge. The sensation is very close to where I put the probe to hear the baby. I don't know if it is a normal feeling or not. It's very localized and has persisted since yesterday. It doesn't hurt, but I can notice it. I know that my adenomyosis means I have endometrial tissue stuck in my uterine wall. I wonder if that's what I'm feeling. I just wish it would go away. It's putting me in a very bad mood and I'm getting snappy with my husband. I told him to roll with it because it's due to my body and not anything personal.


----------



## petitpas

Croy, fear not! You have a fully functioning placenta now which acts as a barrier between your baby and your immune system.
I'm so so sorry, I know you were seriously worried but I did have to laugh at the thought of one single pickled onion being the cause of an m/c. That would be an entirely new diagnosis!


----------



## heart tree

Hey girls, I just wanted to let you know that the woman who posted yesterday, BlueBoo, had her scan yesterday and it was a mmc. :cry: She was 10 weeks but babe stopped growing at 7 weeks. She has found the RMC thread and is getting support there. I just wanted to let you know. She didn't want to bring the thread down with her news, but I thought you all might want to know.


----------



## Embo78

Oh no. I'm so sorry for her loss. :hugs: blue


----------



## petitpas

So sorry, Blue :cry: I hope you get the answers you need to have a sticky baby very soon! In the meantime, take good care of yourself Xxx


----------



## daviess3

So sorry blue, croy I don't think pickled onion will make u mc my lovely!? But I get ur fear! I still panic at thought of doing pelvic floors! Lol x

Hope everyday ok I'm very tired night all xx


----------



## croydongirl

You ladies are fab! I was laughing at myself, even in my panic moment! And hubby thought it was hilarious because I kept apologising about it.

I come off the progesterone and the steroids this Thursday. I need to confirm about the steroids with my fertility doc who prescribed them because my regular doctor hasn't used them for the reason they were prescribed me, and wanted me to confirm because I guess other steroids can be used for much longer into pregnancy - but I am 99% sure that the first doc told me I would be coming off them both together at the end of my 12th week.

I am feeling really irritable today. Hubby is getting right on my nerves, and he is truly not doing anything that awful, its like having bad PMS which i only have a had a couple of times but its strange! I know I am being irrational as I am getting frustrated but still, I just can't help it. Hope I can sleep it off!

Just got some bio oil at the store today to start applying, after all the stretch mark talk earlier I couldn't resist!


----------



## petitpas

Ah, could it be that you are having the odd pregnancy rage moment? :haha: Love it!

I started weaning off my steroids at 12 weeks, too (the process took 12 days). I was taking them for nkcells and generally, once your placenta is fully established and working effectively as a barrier between mother and baby, they are no longer considered necessary.
I'm nit sure how things are with cortisol but I could imagine that the theory is quite similar? Don't take my word for it, though, it's purely me theorising here. Will you be able to speak to the first doc before Thursday?


----------



## heart tree

Croy I'm right there with you. I want my husband to leave the house so I can be alone. He wants to snuggle with me and I want nothing to do with it. I'm soooo irritable! 

I just went to the store to get away from him. Of course everyone at the store was also irritating me. I looked at the bio oil and the cocoa butter but decided to wait to buy it. I did buy some aloe Vera gel for my doppler. I also read that KY works as it is water based but was too embarrassed to buy it. LOL! plus the aloe Vera can be rubbed in and it smells nice. 

OMG he just tried to hold my hand as I'm tying this! He's being so sweet and I'm being so bitchy! Growl.


----------



## petitpas

:rofl:

I'd join you in moody land but today is a rare calm day for me :lol:


----------



## croydongirl

I know - I am up in the bedroom and he just cam e up for a snuggle while i was typing - I think it pregnancy rage and cabin fever from being stuck together all week because of the snow. We made it out today - but so did EVERYONE else, its the first safe driving day and everywhere was packed. Which I am sure didn't help either of our moods.

Pep - I think it is 12 weeks. I'll call the doctor Monday and leave a message or talk to her assistant. They are really good and getting back to you soon. I also have to call my OB to see when the test results from my NT blood work get back. 

Feeling bloated today, i am wearing sweats and i think i loo pregnant. or at least at the stage where people look at you and wonder if you arre pregnant or just eaten to much over the holidays! We have to make our announcement this week because its getting too hard to hide. That's an exciting feeling :)


----------



## heart tree

Enjoy the calm Pip!

If my husband isn't alive tomorrow morning I can't be held responsible. :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Croy, coming out is so exciting! :yipee:

Don't forget to ask about the weaning process, not just when to stop. Depending on your dose you shouldn't be stopping the steroids cold turkey.


----------



## heart tree

Croy my house is so small I can't even escape him! I won't hold you responsible either if yours also mysteriously disappears or is found dead. 

Have fun announcing. It really is exciting. I've pretty much told everyone except people at work. I plan to tell them at week 14. It will be a relief to stop pretending. Plus my bloat is definitely noticeable too. I can't hide this for much longer.


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for the tip pep, I will check on the weaning. I am on a really low dose, so I am pretty sure its not going to be a long wean off but I do want to clarify exactly what I need to do. I know with the progesterone they said it was fine to just stop it - which I am happy to do. It so messy! When are you other ladies off progesterone?

Heart - I swear, its nice to hear someone else who I know is a nice person and who loves her husband is also having some rage issues!! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

It's hormone related. I am a nice person I swear! Luckily my husband is rolling with it. He's a good guy. Damn him. It would make it so much easier to stay irritated with him if he gave me a reason!

My doctor told me I could stop the progesterone at week 12. I'm thinking of going to week 13. That's only 6 more days!


----------



## croydongirl

That's the same time I will be stopping it, the end of 12 weeks. Thursday it is for me! SO EXCITED! Less to remember. I have to put all the pills and stuff out on a counter (in their bottles) but then I put them back as I take them. Otherwise I would never remember what I have taken and what I haven't.


----------



## heart tree

I seem to remember the progesterone. But the other pills I put in one of those medi-sets. The ones that have a little box for Monday - Sunday. I'm practicing to be an old person! Oh wait, I am an old person! :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

oh, that's a good idea!

I have no energy, so Jacket potatoes and baked beans for tea tonight in our house. An an early night...I am exhausted. Have a good one ladies!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I laughed so hard and sudden at your rage I got pangs in the lower right! I'm so bitchy too, but so is dh so it's not a pretty sight around here. Cabin fever extreme, too fn cold here! 

Croy- my dr said I could have stopped already but I'm going to last day of 12 wks so mon is the day. 

Pip - wish my steroid wean wasnt so long! It's 4 weeks. 

I'm going off lovenox end of wk 13 (jan 30) and am nervous for that one. I have no clotting disorder, my issue seemed to be implantation as I never had anything growing in a sac, last mc was strange liquid like stuff in sac and my re has had a lot of success with lovenox and pred as empiricle treatment stopping lov end of 12 wks but im going an extra week)
Some of the girls on my other rpl forum have done the same with lov and been fine, I've googled so much and it's a little hard to find people on totally empiricle lovenox with only very early mcs but they have been fine. Very early being chemical or blighted ovum. I didnt know about 2 of my mc but they were before 6 wks, bleeding , and nothing on u/s. 

. Then you hear 1 or 2 horror stories where someone went off and weren't fine. But I'm guessing those people actually had clotting disorders as one of them had a kid already and the other one was just saying that happened to someone she knew...

I trust my re completely and she assures me it'll be ok


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, sorry to cause you pain! But I'm glad I could make you laugh. 

Your doctor has gotten you this far with 2 perfect babies. I think your weaning protocol will be perfect as well. It is scary though. Most of us are relying on a certain cocktail and it's hard to give it up and have faith in our bodies that have failed us in the past without the cocktail. But at some point we need to trust that our bodies are doing it right this time and don't need the meds in the second tri. 

Second tri! It's days away!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

For any potential stretch marks, I got a 3 pack of palmers massage cream, lotion and soothing oil. It came with a baby name book, not the best book, pretty run of the mill.
only read it this early as it was free


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks heart , you always know what to say! I can't believe 2nd tri is almost here, the time has been flying by. I do have more energy. At least I don't have to lay on bed all day! I read a post somewhere that said preg women shouldn't vacuum but I think it's for if you are further along as the vibration can lead to labor. Have you ever heard such a thing?


----------



## Mon_n_john

You girls crack me up with all the talk about rage lol. I am SO pissy! Not at DH though, he is a darling. Just in general lol. It's mostly because my belly is itchy and my skin near my ribcage burns and goes numb all at once from the pressure. I had this with my son too. It sucks! But I'll take it if it's what I have to do.


----------



## heart tree

I was going to vacuum today but was too irritated! I haven't heard that theory but I plan to tell my husband this tidbit and sell it as fact. No more vacuuming for a while!

Mon, good to know the irritability doesn't stop in the first tri! LOL! Seriously if my husband gets out at the end of this with everything in tact, it will be a miracle. And he's a sweet guy!


----------



## croydongirl

I thought the vacuum thing was more because they can be heavy and we lift them in weird ways. I am fine to push it around but I don't carry it to vacuum the stairs anymore. Either way, its a great excuse not to do it.

We have crap on hte bottom of our oven that keeps setting the smoke alarms off all over the house as the potatoes are cooking. Hubs keeps coming down every time to try and scrape it, fans are blasting, windows open. I keep telling him its up to him to clean the oven because I am not going near the chemicals that are in the cleaner at this point. He's getting more and more pissy every time the alarm rings and he has to come and fan under the alarm. I guess at least we both pissy now!!! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like a piss fest! 

Meanwhile all mine wants to do is hug me. I just told him no more hugging tonight! LOL! I don't want to be touched. Luckily he took it like a champ and smiled.


----------



## Mon_n_john

LOL good boy, glad he got the hint Heart!:thumbup:


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

No you shouldnt vacuum - it can be hubbys job from now on - apparently its the "pull backwards and forwards" of moving the dyson that can pull and tear the placenta. I also got told if you are rolling pain you should be careful as once again the push and pull of the roller can pull and tear the placenta. That was from a MW nurse but they all say different things! 

Got to be super safe !!! also a good excuse to get OH to do it for a while - hehe


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls sorry I went to watch ice hockey last night we won 9-2 so good but I was really narky aarron was not behaving typical 7 year old lol so came home had some dinner and was sound asleep just after 10 I woke at 2.30 this morning wih one of my metformin stomaches and had the you know it was horrible then got back into bed where the worst sickness feeling has come over me so far must be good thought I was gonna be sick all over my bed as I couldn't move lol I'm fine now tho lol

Amanda i know I lost weight but you know what im happy to put on weight after I'm carrying pudding so it's all good i can loose what ever I put on after the birth it's not a big deal for me lol xxx


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, why don't you keep taking the aspirin for a little while longer? It is supposed to help prevent pre-eclampsia anyway.
I haven't heard or read of a case of anyone who tested negative for clotting genes and antiphospholipid syndrome having a clotting problem after stopping the heparin but if you are worried, why not ask your RE whether you can take it for a month longer?


----------



## LeeC

Hi everyone :wave:

Just thought I'd pop by to visit all you lovely ladies. It's great to see so many of you coming upto 12 weeks and beyond.

x


----------



## petitpas

Lee, it really is, but you are sorely missed from the ranks :hugs: now tell your DH to get rockin, please!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, just done my 30 day shred exercises! My muscles are still aching from yesterday. I weighed myself *after* eating a boiled egg and some cereal and I seem to have lost 5.5 lbs :yipee: 

Hopeful, id be concerned about stopping the aspirin what did your doc say? One of the side effects I had after stopping all the meds was a bad rash all over my tummy upper legs boobs and arms and I heard rashes could be related to blood clotting issues :shrug: not sure exactly why I got these rashes but It was def after stopping all the meds. I wasn't on heparin last time though.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Lee I'm always on here anyway and I'm not even pregnant!! :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon ladies

I too can relate to the irritability. DH was out last night though so the other end of it is missing him like crazy and pining. Lol. He's either the love of my life or the world's biggest tosspot in any given minute. :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls! 

Fili- congrats on the quick weight loss! 

Pip and Fili- I should have mentioned I am to stay on baby aspirin the entire time...

I know it will be fine ;) funny when I google and get referred back to my own posts sometimes...


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Puppy I can relate to that! 

I think I'm in a better mood today but time will tell. I just woke up and DH is still sleeping. We're supposed to get a lot of rain today which means we'll both be in the house together all day!!! 

Luckily I have a sewing project and I'm going to distract myself with that today. Am making a pair of comfy lounge/pj pants.


----------



## hopeful23456

I wish I knew how to sew heart ! I have 6 pants that need hemming. I have a sewing machine but never could work it right, the thread always breaks. I got more maternity pants from old navy online and they are all too long.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad about the aspirin hopeful I was worried x x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili brilliant job on the weight loss! Your husband isn't going to be able to keep his hands off of you! And then once you're pregnant you won't want him to touch you! LOL!!

Hopeful, I love, love, love sewing. I made some purses a while back as a way to deal with my grief after one of my losses. It really helped. I've made some dresses, pillows and baby blankets. I even made a blanket for a B&B girl, Megg33k. She bought the fabric and I made it for her. I'll put some pics behind a spoiler in case you want to look.


Spoiler
*This is the blanket I made for Megg33k*

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/b0886202.jpg

*This is a blanket I made for a friend of mine*

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/IMG_1417.jpg

*This is one of the purses I made*

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/purse2.jpg
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/purse3.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely heart very talented :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mrskg! I'm completely self taught. I keep telling myself I'm going to take a class to really learn some techniques but I never get around to it. It's been a while since I've made anything and I'm excited to start up something new today.


----------



## Mrskg

Brilliant for self taught x will you be makin baby things? You could do a gorgeous blanket xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh I'm definitely planning to make my own baby blankets! And maybe some cute bibs too. I've made some cute aprons, so bibs are just a smaller version. 

My friend is due in March and she and I are going fabric shopping next weekend so I can make her a baby blanket.


----------



## heart tree

PS - great ticker! Happy 9 weeks! You're an olive!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart they are so lovely!! I might put an order for WHEN my baby arrives!! You're so talented!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Lee, there are lots of PALs-in-waiting lurking around here! :hi:

Hearty, I LOVE the sewing projects!! I'm especially impressed with how well you matched the pattern on the fabric on the purse and the flap - I know that's a difficult task to do.... I'm not a sewer myself, and I always kind of wish I were. A local quilt store offers classes and I've just never signed up! I do a lot of cross-stitching instead. I just finished a birth sampler for my nephew right before Christmas. He's five... it took me forever to finish because I kept having to set it aside for a while after each mc. Now I've just started on a birth sampler for my niece (18 mos) - at least going into this one, I know there's a chance I may have to set it aside and not work on it from time to time! ](*,)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. Fili, orders are welcome! 

HA, it is tricky to match patterns. It took me a few tries to get that matched. It's not perfect, but good enough!

The only reason you will have to set aside your nieces cross stitch is because you'll be too tired in the first trimester! Do you have any pictures of your work?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I will take you up on that if I can get to 12 weeks and you're still up to it! I will pay top price of course including postage! It will be a lovely reminder of you:friends: 

Auntie, love that, pal in waiting! I was thinking I was much more like a pal groupie so that fits better!! We won't be waiting long!


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> Do you have any pictures of your work?

Nope. :dohh: I finished nephew's in just barely enough time to get it framed and wrapped before Christmas, and didn't think to snap a few pics before giving it away! :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

Bummer! Try and take one for your niece's. Would love to see it!


----------



## HappyAuntie

heart tree said:


> The only reason you will have to set aside your nieces cross stitch is because you'll be too tired in the first trimester!

Forgot to mention - part of my IVF relaxation plan is I'm lining up my favorite movies and I intend to spend a good deal of time watching them while stitching over the next month! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah happy movies are a massive escape for me!


----------



## heart tree

That's a perfect relaxation plan! Movies and sewing have gotten me through some of the darkest days. 

Fili happy movies are the best! I made the mistake of watching Juno, which I knew was about adoption. But oh boy, I wasn't ready for the infertility part of Jen Garner's character. Now I try to make sure any movie I watch doesn't involve miscarriage or pregnancy. I started watching the Time Traveller's Wife and had to turn it off. I had no idea what it was about! For anyone who doesn't know, there are recurrent losses in it. Not a happy movie!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I know what you mean heart. I assess the movies in the first 3 mins and anything to do with babies and it's an automatic switch off!!


----------



## filipenko32

Round! I see ya! I just wanted to ask you if your 3 mc's were missed or if yours were behind dates like mine? So always when I go in for a scan at 7.4 the baby measures 6.4. Just wondered if yours followed the same pattern?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm PAL in waiting too! I remember watching Marley and me when I was pregnant, I had no idea there was a scene where she has a miscarriage. I blubbed all the way through the film!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm PAL in waiting too! I remember watching Marley and me when I was pregnant, I had no idea there was a scene where she has a miscarriage. I blubbed all the way through the film!

DH and I were the same way with Up! I think Up handled it better than any other movie, though - the feeling of loss and hopelessness and sadness - and they did it all without any words. :cry: I sometimes will watch that first 15 minutes of Up just for catharsis. 

Fortunately someone had warned me about Marley & Me and about the Time Travelers Wife. The one that really messed me up was The Help - DH and I saw it about a month after our third mc, and I had a full-blown panic attack in the theater. It was awful. After that experience, I ask for spoilers about any movie I'm about to go see - I'd rather have the ending ruined than be surprised by another mc scene in public.


----------



## heart tree

Agreed HA. Wish I had an alert for Time Traveller's Wife. It was really traumatic to watch. Same with reading A Thousand Splendid Sun's. I got through one mc in the book and put it down. Come to find out it's about recurrent losses! I know we talked about this once on your FB page. It would be nice to have mc disclaimers on everything!


----------



## puppycat

I have the time travellers wife here to watch as a rental. I keep putting it off because i know its a weepy. Have u read the book?

Heart i NEED that handbag or purse as u say! Lush!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd forgotten about Up! I saw that when I was pregnant too. I took my stepson to see it, I was about 8 months it was before I had had any miscarriages and I was still a wreck. Saw it more recently and I was an even bigger wreck. Won't be watching it again anytime soon.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Puppy! We call them handbags too. Purse is interchangeable. I think what you call purses are what we call wallets. Funny!

I never read Time Traveller's Wife. I've had it on my book shelf for years and for some reason always found something I wanted to read more than that one. Then one day I decide to watch the movie and was blindsided. The first loss she has is pretty bloody and traumatic. I tried to soldier on and keep watching it, but then after her second loss, I decided I didn't need to do that to myself. If you are trying to avoid that kind of thing, I highly suggest not watching it. 

I just saw My Week With Marilyn and there is a mc in that too. But it is very quick and they don't focus on it in the movie. I could handle that (somewhat). 

I haven't seen Up. I wanted to, but I work with depressed elderly people, so it feels too close to my work life. Not much of an escape.


----------



## puppycat

TBH I have been avoiding watching it because of the bloody (as in blood, not swearing!) scene where she loses her husband. I always get weepy at those scenes, I always worry about losing DH :cry:


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart the handbag looks amazing !!! - you should become a pro and open a business - you would sell loads!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart I think you will be inundated with orders lol xx

I make nappy cakes an other personalised baby keepsakes I will post pics next time I'm on pc xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oooh, goodie, I want to see Mrskg!


----------



## puppycat

Cool, I've seen those Mrskg. Would you do one with cloth nappies?


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies I been working in shop today!! Yuk!! Was boring an I haven't had the pleasure of meeting the manager yet who is meant to be a delight! She's meant to b a right bitch, apparently she's 24 an on a major power trip! Noone talks when she's in the office so that means doubley boring for me Tom! Great!!!!! 
Only got Tom then 2 days off, thank god!!!
How we all doing?? 
Heart lovely bags, mrsk my friend makes nappy cakes just bit of extra money really they are lovely. 
How's everyone else hopeful puppy pip never fili lou an I no I forgotten people but I'm tired after working 6 hours today lol.
Why do our tummys get bigger at night?? Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Havent but sure I could x how much do cloth nappies cost? X a 3 tier cake takes 60 odd nappies :wacko: x


----------



## puppycat

Cloth are generally thicker but you can get wraps too which could fill up some spaces too. They're more expensive than disposables but they're prettier :) x


----------



## Mrskg

Boo for work Davies x yeah they're lovely eh seems to be a growing trend x


----------



## Mrskg

Will have to look into that puppy x I tend to make mine more of a keepsake gift rather than like the ones with blankets an vests an stuff that you would open an use you'll see what I mean from pics xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi Davies! Sorry you are in the shop instead of on a plane! At least you got away from your husband for a little while! hee hee.


----------



## Pretty Please

Nappy cake - I though you was making a plain cake and cutting into the shape of a nappy !!! Whoops - just googled it and they look amazing ! So practical too!!! 

I have seen bunches of fake flowers with baby grows as petals but never ever seen nappy cakes before ! I've never seen them in the shops over here must be on the Internet more .....


----------



## Pretty Please

Nappy cake - I though you was making a plain cake and cutting into the shape of a nappy !!! Whoops - just googled it and they look amazing ! So practical too!!! 

I have seen bunches of fake flowers with baby grows as petals but never ever seen nappy cakes before ! I've never seen them in the shops over here must be on the Internet more .....


----------



## Mrskg

Lol pretty my mum asked if she could eat them now she knows I'm no baker lol can just imagine the vision she had xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Davies sorry the shop was boring, I hope that woman is going to be ok with you, worried about you :-( she better not be horrible to our Davies!


----------



## daviess3

Don't u worry fili I haven't been through 4 mc for sum jumped up 24 year old on a power trip to give me crap!! I'm not a force to be reckoned with ask my husband lol!! Pleased ur all moody to!! Pete an the kids told me its my new nickname lol! 
She sells them for all different prices mrs k depends some are with lots of vests tops dummy's etc they cost more an r used! Or she does keepsake ones where she will do 3 tiers she uses cake tins to keep them together when making an she uses tesco value disposable nappys (diapers for us ladies) as there the only plain all white ones! She uses cotton buds out the top for candles an coloured ribbon normally a little bear or a few dummy's or cheaper bits. 

Hope everyone's ok!! 
Pretty that made me chuckle xx


----------



## filipenko32

Haha ok Davies thats good to know! :ninja:


----------



## Mrskg

I just found out yest tesco nappies were White lol I've been using orange packet pamper ones as they are White too but more expensive an if not going to be used tesco will do must get some next time I'm in x


----------



## daviess3

An the do offers on them sumtimes so worth getting them then! I got heartburn an I wish I wasn't moody all the time but everything gets on my nerves! R u like this? Someone sniffing, a crumb on the side! Tapping anything an everyone annoys me!! Y!! I should b ecstatic instead I'm a miseryguts! X


----------



## Mrskg

I'm not too moody yet x but when wee one playing up my patience is wearing thin a lot quicker x I ave loads of people ask me for favours or to make them cards an stuff at last min normally I'm happy o help but I just want to tell them to get stuffed do you not know I'm trying to grow Baby here! Lol maybe I am moody just holding it in xxx


----------



## heart tree

Davies you sound like me! Right now everything irritates me! I'm about ready to kill my husband. He's going to a friend's house to watch football in an hour and I'm counting the minutes! I can't wait to have the house to myself. I begged him to go. He was going to watch it at our house. I said no way, I want to sew and watch a movie! Go to your friend's house. 

I'm going to be such a wreck tomorrow. My scan isn't until 2:30! I have to go to work and we just moved into a new office. All of our stuff got moved over the weekend. So I'm going to walk into an office of chaos, with boxes everywhere and people unpacking. Talk about getting on your nerves! I don't know how I'm going to manage. I'm going to try and stay at my desk the whole time and take a really long time unpacking my stuff so I don't have to talk to anyone. Then I'll leave for my scan and be a wreck there too! I can't wait for it to be Tuesday!


----------



## heart tree

Ok I'm seriously going to lose it. My husband's friend just told him he can't come over because his wife is getting sick! I told my husband I don't want to sew now because I wanted to watch a movie while I sewed. He just snapped at me and told me I could sew anyway. I snapped back and told him that's not how I wanted to spend my time, sewing and watching football. Now we're not talking. I want to kill him right now.


----------



## puppycat

Oh I didn't think of them as keepsakes, all the nappy cakes/ flower vest bouquets i've seen are for use. I would probably open it not realising! haha.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh how annoying heart! I have had a full day of football too but it's even more annoying when you had your night planned :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I make personalised candles too an when people burn them it really annoys me xxx

Oh heart you're not having a good night are you x typical when you thought you had it all sorted xx can't wait to see your scan pic tomorrow xx


----------



## petitpas

:rofl: at the bad weather moods!

Heart, that handbag is gorgeous! If you ever start selling any like that, do let me know!

I am also going to have to google nappy cakes as I have no idea what they look like and now I am curious...

Heart, I've seen Meg's nursery in pictures and your blanket totally matches her colour theme! :cloud9:

Nothing to reort here except that I have just woken up from a 3 hour nap, made the mistake of eating an egg and cress sarnie (the egg is sitting a little too heavy :sick:) and want to go right back to sleep. I am just waiting for injection time and I will be back off to the land of nod.


----------



## petitpas

Happy 9 weeks, Mrskg! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

He just doesn't get it. I just wanted some space to myself to watch what I wanted to watch and enjoy some "me" time. He's been around all weekend. He has a separate music studio in our back yard, so whenever he wants to work on his hobbies, he has a place to go. But our house is small and I don't have any place to escape. I'm so annoyed right now and I don't know what to do with it. I have no outlet. I have no place to go. I'm just stuck here feeling this way. It doesn't help that I'm already worked up about the scan tomorrow. 

Is it bad that I want to do something that totally annoys him? I'm trying to think of something really, really annoying to do. That's so bad!


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you woohoo I'm an olive lol xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Lol heart wish I had sone ideas for you x how about hoovering while footballs on :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Pull the plug on the tv heart so he thinks it's broken, then he'll go round to another friends?!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pip. The problem with the handbag is that it cost me so much money to make with materials and time that it would never be worth it to sell it. I think I spent about $200 to make it! If I were to sell it, I think it would be about $40. Obviously if I got more practice and had a lot of material on hand, it would be cheaper to make. This was my first attempt at a handbag so I used a lot of practice material.


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, thanks for the ideas girls! I was thinking of getting on the phone and talking really loudly. Or cooking something and banging the pots and pans around. 

Hee hee, any other evil ideas???


----------



## Mrskg

Blow dry your hair x 

Play some music x

Flick through a magazine loudly an sigh at every page x when he asks what's wrong say nothing lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pricking him with your sewing needle?


----------



## daviess3

Happy 9 weeks mrs k
Pip my dinners sitting right in wrong place to!!
Heart yep we r the same! My poor hubby I do feel for him I have done nothing but moan an as a whole he's good!! He likes to keep everyone happy I do love him but sometimes from a distance but if he's out to long I will get the hump bout that to lol!! 
Poor men? He did asking he could move out an come back later when baby's ready lol!! Er no then I would b bored with noone to moan at an that's worse!! 
I made him sleep on sofa to as I said I'm to figity to share bed!! We r waiting for a new mattress I said when it arrives we will share it again!! Sex drives gone again to!! An they said after 13 weeks can have sex again!! I'm scared?!! X


----------



## filipenko32

:muaha:


----------



## Mrskg

Heart what fili said lol xxx

Thanks Davies xxx I'm dreading dtd too managed to avoid it so far not sure how long I'll get away with that though x


----------



## puppycat

Lol i brush my teeth and get in bed and have 2 pages to catch up on!

Hmmmm something annoying.... But what? You could do what my hubbie does and talk to him while he's watching it, or read a book and keep saying 'listen to this' and quote bits. You could keep tutting and sighing and fidgeting and if he asks say nothing wrong. Drying your hair is a good one and doesnt a sewing machine make noise? Alternatively just cry hysterically and tell him you want to watch your stuff, good old hormones.


----------



## heart tree

Love the ideas Mrskg! He just asked if I wanted to sew again and I explained why I didn't. I think he understands now. But I'm still going to do something loud!

Davies I haven't had sex at all. I'm very afraid to. I want to make sure the blood clot is gone before I do anything. I know the doctor said it was gone the last time I was there, but for some reason I'm still skeptical. My husband keeps asking when we can have sex and I keep telling him I don't know when. 

Honestly I don't think I'll even enjoy it as I'll be so worried. Once I do allow it, it will be for his benefit, not mine.


----------



## heart tree

Nice ones, Puppy and Fili! I knew I could count on you all for ideas! Yes a sewing machine makes noise, but if I start sewing now, he wins! I've made such a fuss about it, I can't possibly sew now. Normally I'm not such a game player like this. Who knew pregnancy would turn me into a righteous bitch?


----------



## puppycat

Heart i have a CL cyst and everywhere online says you shouldn't have sex with one. It's so hard to know what to do isn't it. Been having some really naughty dreams too, they involve DH though luckily lol


----------



## heart tree

Oh I didn't know that about the CL cyst. I have one too. I'm going to wait and see what my doctor says at my next scan. I really don't care about making my husband wait a bit longer. In fact, if it will annoy him, all the better! :devil:


----------



## puppycat

Did they measure yours Heart?


----------



## heart tree

No they didn't. I'm not even sure if it's a cyst. My left ovary was bigger and I was having some pain in the early weeks on that side. It's definitely the side I Ov'd from. They said it was the corpus luteum but didn't mention a cyst or a size. Can you have a corpus luteum without the cyst? I thought they were one in the same.


----------



## puppycat

I think a cyst forms if the CL covers over after its popped? It fills with blood or other liquids and just goes away by itself about 12 weeks but sometimes it can burst and make you nauseous and crampy (just like normal early pregnancy right? Lol) when i had my scan last Weds it was really obvious, i'll post a CL plus baby scan pic for you tomorrow but it was 13.5mm so teeny but i didnt have one with Laura at all.


----------



## heart tree

I'm not sure why I never googled this before. Just did and saw that you can have the CL without the cyst. Guess I just had a large CL but not the cyst. I'd still be interested to see your picture though. Does yours cause pain?


----------



## heart tree

Hey chicks, I just wanted to let you all know that I won't be online tomorrow. My office won't have internet access until Tuesday. My NT scan is at 2:15 tomorrow so realistically I won't be updating until about 4:30 or 5pm my time. I think I'm 8 hours behind the UK ladies. 

Jenny, good luck on your scan tomorrow! I'm sure it will be brilliant.

I decided to kiss and make up with my husband. Not that we were really fighting. It was just tense. I need his love and support right now. I'm so stressed for this scan tomorrow. So at least I'm not annoyed with him anymore! LOL. I did manage to do some banging of pots and pans while cooking, but I don't think he noticed. I'm not a very good mad person. 

Hope you all have a great day on Monday.


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck with the scan heart, it will be great! Can't wait to see ther pics of your little alien!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 9 wks mrskg!

Heart- I laughed so hard at the anger posts i felt it on right side again sooo funny because I'm like a wild animal right now, just savage as all hell :devil::devil::devil::devil:
The craziness is so strange! It's like my mind got taken over and I can't be nice to dh. 

Then I think of how fn lucky I am to be in this situation but my mad brain just wants to be grumpy. So hormonal!

Good luck with nt tomorrow! You are going to be amazed, there is no other way to describe it and you will get some awesome pictures 
Loved the purse and bankies too by the way!

Davies- you show that twerp who's boss at work! 

I feel light headed tonight which is the worst my nausea gets which isn't bad. Don't feel like eating and have a headache.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry you feel yucky Hopeful. You have been so lucky not to feel severe nausea. Especially with twins. But when you do feel it, it's awful. Mine hasn't been as bad the past two days thankfully. 

Glad you are grumpy too! I feel like a different person. I'm never this outwardly irritated! It's definitely the hormones. 

One of the reasons I'm feeling so worried is that for the past 3 days I have felt this pretty constant twinge in the exact same spot. Sometimes it's sharp. It's very close to where I find the hb with the Doppler. I don't know what it is. I can push on it and feel it. It could be the adenomyosis. That scares me though. I know adenomyosis can cause problems in pregnancy, especially in the later stages. I'm hoping they can look at that area during the scan tomorrow. It's bothersome and has an already worried girl even more worried. Just one of those days. To ease my anxiety I used the Doppler 3 times today! 3! That's a lot. 

Well it's all out of my control at this point. I just need to get whatever information I'm given and move on from there. 

Ok, going to sign off. I need to get some decent rest tonight. xoxo


----------



## Amos2009

Just wanted to pop in and wish Hearty a wonderful scan tomorrow. Can't wait to see more pics! Love all you ladies!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Heart I love that you want ideas on how to annoy him, too funny! Can you watch a movie on your laptop? You could laugh extra loud at all the funny scenes. Or talk on the phone extra loud. Or.... watch the game with him and ask questions about what is going on like every 5 seconds lol!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies woke up at 3 am!!! Hubby got up at 5 am! Now my step daughter thinks its ok to get up at 530am to go to school!! I'm banging my head I really am! I just want to sleep! An I'm such a light sleeper! I sm seriously at my wits end anyone got any suggestions coz obviously can't take a sleeping tablet! Lol!? X


----------



## Embo78

If I knew that Davies is be asleep now :rofl: been up since 2. I feel your pain!!!


----------



## daviess3

I love my sleep an I no people say its preparing u for baby but let's face it, won't have to b up for work in an hour an 45 an b bloody polite to people! I need to Sort it out coz no sleep for sarah = even moodyer hormonal bitch!!!! 
I wonder if boots sell supersonic ear plugs lol! I need something I'm gonna spike them a with sleeping pills lol!!! I need to sleep!! 
X


----------



## Embo78

You've just made me laugh so much cos I know exactly how you feel. This has been going on for me for four weeks :(


----------



## daviess3

Mines been everyday for same 4 weeks but it's not helped by hubby going to work even though ten mins he's out the door but my step daughter on other hand fart arses around in bathroom in bedroom turning lights on leaving them on crashing about downstairs having tv on opening slamming cupboards!! Does my head in!! An she gets up at 530 for school coz she needs to leave at 745!!!!! I wouldn't mind but she showers at night!!! Grrrhhhh!!! 
I am so pleased I went to an all girls school got up washed brushed my hair on the bus!! Lol!


----------



## croydongirl

Sarah in the US there is a pregnancy safe sleep aid called Unisom. My doctor actually prescribed it to me to take at night with B6 to ease morning sickness in the morning and it was amazing. I guess the Unisom was developed as an anti nausea drug but then they realised it was just as effective if not more as a sleep medication. The active ingredient in the Sleep tabs (the gels are not the same) is called doxylamine. I wonder if you could order it online. You can buy it over the counter its not a restricted drug or anything.
Just a thought, sounds like you need some help!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the info I'll definitely be looking into that!


----------



## daviess3

Omg Croydon sounds amazing I'm going to google immediately lol!! I need some! I'm sitting here thinking if I check into a hotel where can I say I'm going lol!! I just want a couple of days on my own to sleep not b disturbed! I wish I new someone with a flat like carrie in sex in the city, where they go there to catch up on sleep in the 2nd film!! Take a day off! I so need that right now!! 1day a week!! Lol I'm googling as we speak thanks for tip x


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls scan in a few hours nervous eeekkk looks like everyone's hubby was annoying them last night my hubby got in from work and wouldn't stop talking every time I was trying to read or watch something he would continually chat I was getting so mad lol then I couldn't get too sleep either as he was hogging the bed eeek


----------



## daviess3

Oh good luck Jenny!! Ur gonna b fine my lovely xxx
Heart I can't wait for ur update its the best scan ever, enjoy it u will actually enjoy a scan xx


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck with scans today girls xxx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Jenny! X x x


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Jenny and Heart. Can't wait to see scan pics.

Had a lovely moment this morning, i was watching 'call the midwife' on catch up and had an overwhelming feeling of love for my baby. It was beautiful. The first time i have felt connected to this baby which gave me hope :)


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny, I'll update the front page. It's so scary going so long without a scan. Get yourself a doppler. It's still too early to use right now, but in a few weeks you can use it and it will help you get through to the next scan.

I thinks its way too soon to be thinking about a doppler isnt it?, dont you need to be about 11 weeks ish ?

Good luck heart and jenny today :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Jenny - Good luck with your scan hun!!

Feeling a bit beaten up at the moment now this monster is kicking all my poor organs to pieces lol


----------



## ttclou25

yay just seen ive moved up the baby scale on the ticker :happydance::happydance: - only one more picture left :wacko:

now ive jinxed myself as its gone - great!


----------



## petitpas

Good luck with today's scans, ladies! :dust:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 31wks yest Lou x oh where has it gone too? I'm hoping the next 9wks fly by for you scary to think I'll be 18wks by then! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!! Well I am posh today. So posh that I will be sleeping in a 5* hotel in central london tonight! A company my hubby is doing some free lance work for has set him up for free in this hotel with meals drinks everything. So I'm setting off later just to stay there :rofl:. Going to have a mooch around Covent gardens then check in. Quite excited! can't :sex: though as still spotting and clear blue digi is still saying 2-3 :growlmad: will be nice to be somewhere different though. Hubby won't be back till very late / early anyway as it's a social thing too. Might be able to post later if I can get Internet access


----------



## Round2

filipenko32 said:


> Round! I see ya! I just wanted to ask you if your 3 mc's were missed or if yours were behind dates like mine? So always when I go in for a scan at 7.4 the baby measures 6.4. Just wondered if yours followed the same pattern?

Hiya Fili...sorry don't get much time to post on weekend.

My first loss, I had a scan at 8 weeks, they told me everything was fine. I had a perfectly healthy first baby, so didn't bother asking measurements and such. Then I had another scan at 12 weeks due to bleeding. We saw a very faint HB. By 13 weeks the baby had died.

My second loss I got a BFP at 10DPO and I start bleeding around 18DPO.

My third loss, I had scans at 5 & 7 weeks. The 5 week scan dates were on target, but at 7w3d I was measuring 6w4d. My doctor said that was fine, so I didn't panic at all. When I went back at 9w0d, the baby had died.

This time I've been ahead by at least 2 days every scan. So, I definately think there is a correlation there too.

New things I'm doing for this pregnancy: my TSH levels are being monitored very closely to ensure they are below 2.5. Also, I'm taking fragmin injections.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Round2

Just wanted to wish a bunch of good luck to Hearty and Jen. I'm so excited for both of you. Can't wait to login tonight and celebrate!

I LOVED the Time Traveller's Wife, but I read it years ago before my losses. When I saw the movie, I was devestated that I had forgotten about that part. 

Hearty, your blankets are beautiful. I've been thinking about taking up sewing. I need a hobby...other than sleeping!! Which is all I do lately!!

So grumpy here too. My DH is driving me up the wall. I spent the entire weekend working, cooking, cleaning, doing laundry and planning our DD's birthday party for next weekend. He's whining because he is too tired to clean the kitchen because he was skiing all day needed to go play football!! He can seriously bite me. I'm still not talking to him.

Sometimes I feel like I've been in such a daze for the last 2 years with TTC that I've just been too depressed to bitch about normal things. Now that I'm feeling confident with this pregnancy I've got like 2 years worth of bitching that is coming out!! At least that's my theory!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks round that gives me hope as your third pregnancy was exactly like all mine! A doctor wanted my tsh to be below 2 too so I'm on thyroxine. They were never high, the highest level taken got to 3.5. Is fragmin a blood thinner? I'm so glad your pregnancy is going great now, measuring ahead is brilliant! :cloud9:I always know by my 7 week scan if my pregnancy is doomed as it always measures too small x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Haha I can understand that round! I let everything go by the wayside as I only focus on ttc


----------



## filipenko32

That's nice puppy :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys just on my phone had scan everything is great baby has a hb and I'm 2 days ahead of what I though so I'm 6+3 I will upload pics when I get in the laptop I'm going to collect aarron from school pudding is measuring 3.6mm so that's ok for my gestation ? Xx


----------



## cla

Jen that's fantastic news xxxxxx


----------



## ttclou25

jenny25 said:


> Hey guys just on my phone had scan everything is great baby has a hb and I'm 2 days ahead of what I though so I'm 6+3 I will upload pics when I get in the laptop I'm going to collect aarron from school pudding is measuring 3.6mm so that's ok for my gestation ? Xx

Great news Jen - Its always a great feeling when you get pushed forward too. :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic Jenny!!!! Hurray!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny if they said you were 6.3 weeks then they would have used the crl of 3.6mm to measure you in weeks so that's great especially if you're ahead! Yipeeeeee!


----------



## jenny25

ok here is a little pic sorry its not that clear but hey all good xx




Spoiler


sorry for the crap quality


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats jenny xxx


----------



## ttclou25

bit late in the day but happy 17 weeks Round!! :happydance:

Just been reading about a lady who was told twice at 18 weeks and 25 weeks she was having a boy and now they say its a girl and its happened to a lot of ladies. My Lo better be a boy or she'll be a tom girl lol


----------



## Mrskg

Lou Ive heard there's more chance being told it's a boy an it being a girls cause girl bits can be swollen to look like boy bits xxx mmmm I was gonna book a gender scan before my 20wk scan maybe I should wait till after x I'm sure it'll be fine since you saw his wee winky lol xxxx

Happy 17weeks round xxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

ttclou25 said:


> bit late in the day but happy 17 weeks Round!! :happydance:
> 
> Just been reading about a lady who was told twice at 18 weeks and 25 weeks she was having a boy and now they say its a girl and its happened to a lot of ladies. My Lo better be a boy or she'll be a tom girl lol

Oh boy, poor woman. Sadly there are bad sonographers out there that don't do their job well. There is really no excuse for that kind of mistake at that point in gestation. Either the baby has a protrusion between their legs or they are confusing the cord for the penis. If they put the scan machine on the "blood flow" setting this should help clear up any confusion. Penises wouldn't show the blood flow that umbilical cords do.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm in the hotel it's lovely! I'm just waiting for hubby to come back tho not got the confidence to go see a show on my own or anything, got Internet access so I'm happy and you can order from a vast range of DVDs for free, so will do that later. When you live sp near central London the novelty wears off and it's more fun to camp out in a 5* hotel....for free!!!


----------



## ttclou25

im a little concerned now - look at picture below i thought yer def boy, but could they be swollen girl bits?!! aghhh 

I have though been told boy 3 times by different sonographers.
 



Attached Files:







380802_10150480034019484_512119483_8293007_1141108041_n.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrskg

I def think that looks like a winky xx an since it's been 3 different people I'd say it's more than likely right xx your bump looks like a boy bump too xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Enjoy fili x 

Mon that's really interesting about the blood flow must store that info for future ref xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Mrskg said:


> I def think that looks like a winky xx an since it's been 3 different people I'd say it's more than likely right xx your bump looks like a boy bump too xxx

It just got me thinking eeek everything i have for him is blue and boy like lol.. 

Will you be finding out sex? x


----------



## Mrskg

Yes definitely x I've never had. 20wk scan before think they just started that not long after my youngest x a few friends trying to talk me out of it x but I want to know so I can buy pink or blue I know from past experience all the cream I buy never gets used x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lou there is a lot going on in that scan but if the boy bits are what I think they are on the scan then that certainly looks like a penis. A girl's parts would not look like that at this stage in gestation, that would be very early on and certainly before 16 weeks.


----------



## ttclou25

Thanks hun - its nice to hear other people agree, ive really started to bond with this little chap i couldnt think of him as a girl now lol


----------



## Mrskg

Worry wart moment xx

Right I did mention this when I posted about my scan no one took me up on what I said an I've been trying to ignore it ever since but......as you all know can only do that for so long x 

The nurse said my sac looked a big tight but was probably because my bladder was so full (it was) then went on to talk about other stuff did not say I needed a follow up scan or anything BUT I googled an tight sac not good but can rectify x looking at my scan i can see what she means Ive look at other scans at 8+5 an not really saw any with hardly any room like mine x any one know anything about this? Should I be worried x if I'd went an something was wrong I could have handled that but after seeing baby g an it's hb incant imagine how I'll get through something going wrong now xxx sorry but decided I need you great ladies advice instead of keeping it to myself xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg have you got the sac measurements in mm's? I do know something about this but you absolutely cannot just look at the picture and make a judgement that way.


----------



## ttclou25

Mrskg said:


> Worry wart moment xx
> 
> Right I did mention this when I posted about my scan no one took me up on what I said an I've been trying to ignore it ever since but......as you all know can only do that for so long x
> 
> The nurse said my sac looked a big tight but was probably because my bladder was so full (it was) then went on to talk about other stuff did not say I needed a follow up scan or anything BUT I googled an tight sac not good but can rectify x looking at my scan i can see what she means Ive look at other scans at 8+5 an not really saw any with hardly any room like mine x any one know anything about this? Should I be worried x if I'd went an something was wrong I could have handled that but after seeing baby g an it's hb incant imagine how I'll get through something going wrong now xxx sorry but decided I need you great ladies advice instead of keeping it to myself xxx

Smack wrists for looking up anything on Google :trouble:


If the nurse said she wasnt worried becuase it was a full bladder thats probably the reason, sometimes i wish these people wouldnt put worry in us. I had a stupid moment where i thought something was up early on and googled it and convinced myself the baby was going to fall out as i had all the symptoms, had a private scan and they showed nothing wrong. I think after all we have been through you just cant let it sinbk in that this is it and like you i used to look on google and convince myself something was up when it wasnt. Try not to worry yourself, whens you next scan?


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks filli no she just said baby was 21mm x what do you know lol don't worry I can take it I like to be well informed good and bad x

Lou thanks x I know I wish she hadn't said anything either x my next scan is 16th of feb x

My head was a bit of a bubble but I'm sure there was more room than that a different angles I'm wondering if that's a bad photo but then sonographer obviously mentioned it to nurse so must have been a least a slight worry x


----------



## Mrskg

Oh Lou I gave myself a smack :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

I fully agree with Lou, but you know mrs kg she really shouldnt have said that because it's worrying you for most likely no reason. The only thing I know is that there needs to be a certain mm difference between the control rump length and the mean sac diameter but not sure of the exact figure but its very small.. But as Lou said if there was a cause for concern she would have brought the doctor in and checked it and there would have been a lot more fuss. So I really don't think you need to worry at all! X x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili x yeah I'm thnking that too surely they would have had me in for another scan before my 12wk one x right worry wart moment over .... Until the next one lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Don't feel bad about worrying mrskg or googling! I would be a billion times worse than you even if 20 docs said everything was perfect, id still google, worry and pick for something wrong lol!


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk I don't have a clue my lovely but if ur worried then I would call epau! They should b able to give u advice. I'm sure they would of let u no if they were really worried?! Xc

Fili sounds fab I need but of 5* hotel I miss it!! 7 weeks 5 days since I was away! I miss it! 
Jenny yippee so pleased for u xxx
Heart can't wait for ur update x
Lou def boy hun don't stress xx


----------



## filipenko32

I love fancy hotels to Davies! I feel like I've been away already! Love it!


----------



## filipenko32

Sp too


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Davies calling epu did cross my mind x think I'll prob have to do it to tomorrow now I've faced my fear xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Lou I'm sorry but I can't tell what is what in that pic, I'm not good with scan pics :dohh:

Promised a pic of my cyst for Heart so attached that and a bump pic for you girls. I'm huge and no I'm not really that big, honest! I'm a size 12-14 and have lost about 10lbs to date from BFP with sickness etc. (Just defending the fact that I look like a bloated toad :blush:)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1241.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10









IMAG1240.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daviess3

I agree no point worrying urself but for peace of mind call ! Fili I am well jel!! So could do with big comfy bed an crisp white sheets!! Our new mattress arrived today memory foam king size but u have to let them rest a night before sleeping on it!! So sofa tonight!! X


----------



## Pretty Please

Congratulations Jenny on your scan you must be delighted :)
Heart - hope everything goes well at your scan 

Sex when prego is definately completely no go for me for how ever bubs lasts ( think I'm always scared I'll bleed and stress I'm mc and not worth it) - my poor husband when ttc once / twice a day I even had to buy cbfm to get sex last month hehe !!! He always complained too tired - But now he can dream of those days when I jumped on him haha .


----------



## Mrskg

Puppy I look like that too I can't fit into my jeans now I'm a size 10 x I will take pic tomorrow x after my 3 girls I've always had a bit of a belly but bit between that an boobs normally flat it's well rounded just now guessing my ruined muscles don't have much relaxing to do!!! x

Boo for sleeping on couch Davies but just think of your comfy sleep tomorrow xxx

Pretty I am also too scared to dtd but I think my sex drive ran away too x my poor hubby must be missing me jumping on him too I'm surprised he's not said I just used him for his sperm lol x shame though cause I'm scared to get too close in case he tries anything think I'll have to tell him my fears an come to some sort of compromise x


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy- what is on the left of the sac? It looks like another sac? Cute pics and bump!

Fili- hotel sounds awesome, have fun! Wish I was there

Happy 17 weeks round!

Congrats on an awesome scan Jen! Cute pic!

Lou- I would say its a boy, happy 31 wks!

Embo and davies- my re/Obgyn said I could take unisom too but I won't take it, but it's. Completely safe!
I get about 5 hours of sleep a night now, bed at midnight and up at 5. I'm so tired and was in an all day work mtg.


----------



## daviess3

I'm shattered now hopeful it's 11 can't sleep an my arm on left feels like I slept in it but I haven't wierd! It's achey! Sore eyes! Feel hungry but don't want anything!! X


----------



## Mon_n_john

MrsK, it sounds like you may be concerned that your sac is tight or a bit small. It looks fine to me but if you want to ease your mind just drink more water. That will help increase the amniotic fluid in the sac. 8-10 glasses of water a day at least. = )


----------



## heart tree

Hey all, we're done and doing great! NT measurement was 1.3. Risk for Downs was 1/620 and risk for Trisomy 18 was 1/6100! Definitely not going to do CVS with these results. The baby was sleeping so she had me cough really hard and all of a sudden it moved into perfect position. My husband was in awe. As was I. Baby is measuring at 12+6 today! 3 days ahead! And the hb was 182. I think it was that high because I was so anxious. They didn't see any blood clot or abnormalities in my uterus. We got tons of pics including an awesome 4D. I'm on the bus and it's going to take a while before I get home to upload them. I'm on :cloud9: I can't believe this!!!


----------



## Round2

Awe Hearty, I'm in tears reading this. I'm so happy for you and your perfect little baby.


----------



## justwaiting

Heart I'm so happy for you, Great test results too. this is your keeper! Can't wait for pics. I'm just so happy for you. Praying I have a similar result tomorrow.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskc- I think it's fine, if it wasn't they would have been more concerned and made you have another scan sooner. That was not right of her to say and worry you like that!

Good luck tomorrow just! Can't wait for scan pics!

Anyone have muscle spasms right in the pube area? I've had them now for a few hours, feels like an eyelid twitch but it's on the right side way down low, I can even see the muscle twitching.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah heart! So happy for you!!!!!!!! Can't wait for pics! I should have asked if they had 4d where I went! Sounds so cool!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow Heart that is wonderful! I can't wait to see your beautiful baby!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry girls I haven't had a chance to catch up yet. Just got home and wanted to post the pics. I'm sharing a lot of them so bear with me!

Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/632fdfea.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/d0614e4c.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/4f6f12a9.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/46eb917c.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/72540f2f.jpg


----------



## Amos2009

Ok now.....you've moved me to tears Amanda :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Sooooo precious heart! She's waving in the first 4d scan!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Amos. I've shed a few myself today. Both anxiety tears and tears of relief. It's been quite the day for me. 

Still reading and trying to catch up...


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful!


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, Congrats on your great scan today! Great pic!!! 

Mrskg, I agree that you shouldn't worry, but call tomorrow if it will ease your mind. Mon is right, drinking lots of water increases the amniotic fluid so drink up. 

Fili, you posh girl! Enjoy yourself. What a luxury!

Hopeful I don't have visible muscle spasms but can feel something similar to a spasm from time to time. The woman told me it's my uterus stretching. Speaking of the uterus, she told me mine was up to my belly button now. The baby is a little lower, but apparently what I thought was bloat is actually my uterus. Who knew? Guess I do have a baby bump! 

Puppy thanks for sharing the pics. So the cyst is that thing that looks like another sac? I definitely didn't have that. Can you feel it? Great bump pic! 

Lou it's a boy. No question in my mind. 

I asked about gender but they couldn't tell yet. 

Just, good luck on your scan tomorrow! Though in my timezone it's in 2 days. LOL! chat wait to see your pics!

Davies I'm so jealous of your new bed. We only have a queen. I want a king! Hope you sleep better tonight. 

Round Happy 17 weeks!!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I forgot anyone. Am writing on my phone and trying to go by memory.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hearty, I am over the moon for you. :cloud9:

xoxo


----------



## justwaiting

Hi all, I just had a call from my fertility clinic where I have weekly blood tests for proegesterone and HCg. Last week my hcg was lower at 45000 which they said was normal as it's fluctuates once u get close to 12wks. Anyway today they didn't give me the hcg levels but my progesterone is at 48.6, it was 75 last week. I stopped the pessaries completely last Tuesday and have been feeling more nausea's than ever but I'm so scared first the hcg drop and now the progesterone, I can't help but think my scan tomorrow is going to be heartbreaking. ANyone have any experience?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Heart I could be wrong as you only posted 1 view showing the side showing the lower half but I think your baby is a boy. We shall see lol. Congrats!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi just - at the end of 4 wks I was on 100 mg prog suppositories ( 50 mg morning and night) and my first prog was 207 (way higher than ever been) so they said to take just 50 mg every other day. That was on Monday, tuesday I didn't take any, Wed morning I had beta and prog was 167 or so? So they said to take 50 mg every day and prog was back up to 186 three days later 

I just took my last suppos tonight! And kept 3 in a Baggie but threw the rest away, it was awesome! Dr said the placenta takes over and if it doesn't then the suppos aren't going to help any more anyway after 12 wks.

I haven't had prog tested or beta since that last one at 18 dpo/ dpiui (besides hcg for nt screening which I didn't ask what it was)

I think you will be fine!


----------



## heart tree

Just, I read a lot about hcg and learned that the levels aren't predictible once you get to your stage in pregnancy. I don't know too much about progesterone but it doesn't sound bad to me. Hopefully someone else can weigh in. Did the clinic sound concerned?

Mon, I'm not sure. The woman doing the scan saw what she thought looked like a clitoris but said it was too early to tell. She did a lot of looking between the legs but couldn't tell. She did allude to a girl though. We'll know soon enough!


----------



## justwaiting

All the lady at the clinic said was yes it's gone down and have you got your 12wk scan booked. Which made me worry more. I'm not sure whether she asked about the scan for any other reason than it's about the time I should have one or they want to make sure that everything is alright in there. I'm really scared


----------



## Mon_n_john

heart tree said:


> Just, I read a lot about hcg and learned that the levels aren't predictible once you get to your stage in pregnancy. I don't know too much about progesterone but it doesn't sound bad to me. Hopefully someone else can weigh in. Did the clinic sound concerned?
> 
> Mon, I'm not sure. The woman doing the scan saw what she thought looked like a clitoris but said it was too early to tell. She did a lot of looking between the legs but couldn't tell. She did allude to a girl though. We'll know soon enough!

Interesting, we shall see!:haha:


----------



## heart tree

Just, I posted a link in your journal and just found another link that supports the first one I sent. https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/concernsearlydevelopment.htm

Normal levels in the first trimester range from 9-47. The suppositories were probably just given you higher numbers but the baby doesn't need that much. Sounds like you're producing enough on your own to me.


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks heart that site was interesting. I knew you girls would be able to talk me a down a bit. I just want the next 24hrs to disappear


----------



## croydongirl

Heart that's wonderful!!!! I love the pics. So happy for you.

Hubby birthday today so we have had all the family over for dinner. He's watching a movie with his best buddy in town from Napa so after I cleaned up dinner I snuck away to say hi and check in on everyone!

Talked to my doctors office today and my test results don't come back for a week - I think that's a really long time, but I guess I don't have the luxury of the clinic now, who call back right away! I think we are just going to go ahead and make an announcement. I am so bloated now, and our parents are so excited to tell people. At least we would get to share good news and not have it diluted if there was bad news in the results. 

Trying to stay positive as I just have to consider all is growing well in there without the reassurance of scans every week and while I wait for the doppler to arrive this week!

Ok, sorry this is brief. Hope all you ladies who are having a hard time sleeping waked up feeling rested tomorrow x


----------



## ttclou25

:wave::wave::wave: Mornng!! 

Fantastic images and results heart!!! :thumbup: I bet you are truelly on cloud nine. 

Good luck to any scans today - i love coming on to read such great news 

Im of to my 31 midwife appointment now, want to see if this baby will start to turn out of breach!

hopefull - happy 13 weeks, bet your happy to be in second trimester!!


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic news heart!!! I was moved to tears!! And have spilt them all over the crisp White bed linen I'm lying on!!


----------



## Mrskg

So happy for you heart xxxxx

Gl Lou hope that wee man of yours turns round xxx

Happy 13wks hopeful xxx

Happy birthday croys hubby xxx

Thanks for the advice everyone lots of water for me xxxx


----------



## puppycat

hopeful23456 said:


> Puppy- what is on the left of the sac? It looks like another sac? Cute pics and bump!

it's the corpus luteal cyst i have. I panicked when they first scanned me because i thought the same as you but apparently its normal. It could also be why i have been so sick because apparently that can create extra hormones.



heart tree said:


> Puppy thanks for sharing the pics. So the cyst is that thing that looks like another sac? I definitely didn't have that. Can you feel it? Great bump pic!

Yup thats the cyst. Its very clear isnt it. I cant feel it, didnt even know it was there until the scan. I do have twinges more on that side but thats the side bean's attached to also so who knows?


----------



## jenny25

Amanda what a great scan hun I love your pics heeps xxx

How is everyone doing? 

I have the worst runs lol I dont think I can eat Reece's cups no more the peanut seems too go right through me not good xx


----------



## cla

Beautiful pics heart xxxxxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Thats a boy heart! Has to be! :D


----------



## daviess3

Omg heart I love it our 4d pics look similar of babies head don't no if I posted mine but wow they look so similar! I think girl coz your nub has a fork at the end? 
I had a dream last night I had a boy an I had post natal depression! But I went out an my hubby had him I called my hubby to tell him where I was an heard baby crying! I asked y he was crying he said he wants his mum, my heart melted an I remember just feeling I need to get home I need to see my son, I got a little taster in my dream of how I think being a parent will feel! An it just reiterated to me how boy girl I don't care that baby just unconditionally wanted his mum!! I'm in love with my bubs xx


----------



## ttclou25

arrr hunni - ive had a dream simular but before i was pg where i had this unconditional love for a baby boy, cant remember now what happened. But its such a nice feeling to have that feeling of so much love. Just think in about 6 weeks youll be feeling him/her!! :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

I can't wait for that Lou! It was amazing just seeing bubs move on scan! 
Also do you no when we get the results from nt scan? As in blood result? She took it at the same time as scan an said they post letter out to you so I'm hoping in next few days! Just want to breathe a sigh of relief! X


----------



## ttclou25

daviess3 said:


> I can't wait for that Lou! It was amazing just seeing bubs move on scan!
> Also do you no when we get the results from nt scan? As in blood result? She took it at the same time as scan an said they post letter out to you so I'm hoping in next few days! Just want to breathe a sigh of relief! X

I got mine within 2 weeks after the scan - but its def good news if you havent heard from them after 2/3 days of the scan as youll get a phone call. Actually looking at your ticker youll prob feels bubs in 5 weeks - are you using doppler daily still ? I did till i could feel him


----------



## sunny74

Heart - those pics! wow, i'm filling up, (but it doesnt seem to take much to set me off these days) so so so happy for you, are starting to relax a bit now?

Ladies, is it normal to have a few period symptoms at 8 weeks? last night i had backache just like when i get my period, hoping its normal??


----------



## daviess3

Yes def sunny I had cramps to! I personally don't get headaches but yes we were all in knicker check lol! 
Lou fxd 2 weeks is ages I want result!! Wow really 5 weeks my sis said that an mw said I could as I had a fairly flat tummy u feel more exciting! X


----------



## ttclou25

I remember it being more than a week after the blood test but not any longer than 2 weeks, so hoping you get it soon. They would have called you anyway if there was any problems by now, but i know how you feel you want to see it as black and white in writing.

p.s -so your in second trimester tomorrow Davies - yay!

I had the same sunny - try not to worry, easily said than done i know xx


----------



## sunny74

thanks davies and lou :hugs:

I've got my 2nd scan on friday so not long to wait, i dont know what i'd do without this place, i was stressing slightly last night but thought to myself, i'll ask the ladies in the morning, lo and behold, mind is 'almost' :winkwink: at rest thanks :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Please

Davies last time the letter took 3 weeks couldn't believe how long it took ! I wouldn't worry :) 

HearT scan pics are amazing !!!! I've never seen 4d pics so early they look great :) is that standard in us to get 4d pics? Or was it a special 4d scan you organized ?


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats heart I'm thrilled for you xx


----------



## Mrskg

here's some of my creations xxx
 



Attached Files:







August 2011 to sort 046.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2









August 2011 to sort 081.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1









new samples (167).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2









August 2011 to sort 072.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









August 2011 to sort 073.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh Mrs K your creations are SO beautiful! You are very talented!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, bye bye 1st tri!!! You made it to the second tri! :happydance:

Davies, I know what you mean. I think my brain is trying to prepare itself for a boy because I've always wanted a girl. Sounds like your brain was trying to work out that same issue in your dream. But I also know logically that I'll be in love with whatever I have. When she looked between the legs I saw a little split that looked like a girl to me. But if the expert couldn't tell yet then I was probably just seeing things. 

Mrskg those are awesome creations. So talented you are!

Pretty, I wasn't expecting the 4D. They just did them. She gave me a ton of pics and told me to hide them because they are trying to save money by only giving each person 4 pics. She said normally she doesn't care, but her supervisor was there today and she didn't want to get in trouble. I told her to tell her supervisor that I didn't get pics for my last 4 pregnancies so including this one I should get 20 pics. 4 each! LOL!

Lou good luck getting that babe turned around. Too bad you can't push on him and make him move. 

Sunny it's definitely too early for a Doppler yet, but I was able to hear mine at 10+4. Davies was right around that time too. So just a couple more weeks and you can try. My cramps started around 10 weeks. At 8 weeks I had a bleed and was freaking out about that, so I don't recall feeling cramps. At 9 weeks I was so sick with a cold I lost all my symptoms. At 10 weeks I was back on track with symptoms and an all over achiness to my uterus. Not as severe as AF cramps, but very uncomfortable. Totally normal. Your scan on Friday is going to be perfect. 

Puppy I didn't even put the two together why you might be more sick. That makes perfect sense as the cyst produces more progesterone. Progesterone also causes bloat which may attribute to the weight loss but still having a good size bump. 

Happy birthday Mr. Croy! I think you are safe to tell people now. Enjoy. It's so much fun!

Oh boy now I can't remember what else I read. You'd think I would have gotten a restful sleep after yesterday's news. But instead I slept worse than the night before. I am so excited that I couldn't stop thinking about this little baby inside of me. Plus we made Brussel sprouts last night and the smell is permeating through the house. The smell kept waking me up. Yuk!


----------



## ttclou25

mrskg - wow you are a telented lady!! They look incrediable :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Having a wobbly day today :( xx


----------



## heart tree

What's up Jen?


----------



## jenny25

I dunno Hun I still get days where I worry about the pregnancy you know I'm passed one milestone and reading people who have mmc scares me next mile stone is my 12 week scan after what happened with Jamie then it's going passed 24 weeks cause of pre term labour I want to sit back relax and enjoy the pregnancy I feel so blessed and lucky to be pregnant again but for some reason I can't fully allow myself too enjoy it x


----------



## daviess3

I think we all feel like that Jenny, that's normal pal, just gotta try make best of it I think it's hard I no, xxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Jenny xx I think i have more wobbly times that good times but as Davies says it think that's normal pal x

me an hubby just had a wee convo on names was a little excited now I'm kicking myself for it x I want to try an not get too attached till 12wk scan but think I'm kidding myself as I already am x :cry:

Been very quiet on here today :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Davies said it beautifully hon. It's all part of being PAL. Just try to remember how great your last scan was and focus on that gorgeous heartbeat. This is such a hard journey. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

I'm working in my new office and don't have as much privacy. It's going to be harder for me to post on Monday's and Tuesday's when I'm in the office. 

Mrskg, it's ok to get excited and attached a little bit. It's impossible not to from time to time. As much as I haven't attached to this baby, I would realize how attached I actually was if I ever lost it.


----------



## puppycat

Jenny i have had my scan and i still get those wobbles. Its all part of PAL hun and i'm not really sure that worry will ever go away :(


----------



## jenny25

Thank you for your kind words it's such a struggle being pal I keep focusing on how good the scan was and how strong the baby's hb is its just a scary road I do have a special midwife called a brevement midwife for people like myself should I ask her for help tell her my not coping well because of the worry or should I see how it goes ? Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

If talking to her about your worries an fears would help I'd say go for it x can't do any harm xxx


----------



## puppycat

Sounds like you're being well looked after Jenny. You're very lucky in that respect. I've been transferred to a consultant because of my rpl. Can you imagine them being understanding? I can't.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah im under two hospitals being discharged from one hopefully next week I'm also under fetal medicine with the same consultant who looked after me with Jamie and gave me bad news I can't believe I'm actually tearing up I really need to get a grip of myself x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww jenny you need to give yourself a break and by that I mean don't feel bad about feeling bad!!! You've been through a lot and you don't need to get a grip at all. Is there such a thing as a bereavement midwife? If so she sounds like a good person to talk to x x x x


----------



## puppycat

Definitely feeling movement tonight girls. Feel like a crazy person saying it but this is too often and too low to be wind. Sitting with my knees up against tummy like before when i thoguth i felt it. Crazy stuff.


----------



## puppycat

Thought even!


----------



## Pretty Please

Jenny - I would talk to the special mw she might help you. Are you going to be on a high risk consultation / more appointments ? That might help. 

I don't think anyone could have a stress free prego after numerous mc - unfortunately I think the worry will always be there until baby in your arms but talking / Doppler will hopefully help xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

meetings all day! have to see my 13 weeks ticker quick and catch up later ;)
thanks girls!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks I guess it's just natural the feeling we have I have kinda talked too hubby will talk more too him I know this is our rainbow baby I just can't wait to order my Doppler and use it I think that helped me a last time xxx


----------



## daviess3

Jenny mine helps me, but take a breath an no u had a fabulous scan my lovely an positive thoughts for the next! What Doppler u gonna buy?? Me an heart brought sonoline b 3mhz an I think Lou has it to I found my bubs early but think most find bOut 11 weeks. What one did u use last time? 

Hopeful yay for 13 weeks u go mrs!! Can't believe it wow best feeling every week!! 

I couldn't decide what to eat as I was hungry but didn't want anything!! So had orange an apple prawn cocktail crisps, 3 kinder bars! An jacket potato!! Fat bitch!!!!!
Bed is über comfy!! Love it an hubby keeps snoring so I have king size bed to myself as he is in his sons bed!! 
When u coming off progesterone? I got one left but was thinking of getting some more as very scared!!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I'm stopping progesterone on Thursday when I'm 12+6. I have enough to take them until 14 weeks, but I don't think I'll need them. I'm really scared to stop them too, but we need to trust that our bodies are doing what they're supposed to. The placenta takes over. I've never been diagnosed with a progesterone deficiency so I need to have faith that I'm producing enough on my own. 

Still jealous of your bed. I might have to come over and try it out!


----------



## jenny25

Mine was a hi bebe I rented it had a LCD screen I got to hear Jamie's heartbeat at 9+2 so that's just over two weeks away x


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies - I'm not taking prog tonight for the first time at 13 wks. My dr said most girls are scared to go off it but I could have gone off a week ago. She said if the placenta isn't taking over progesterone production by now it wouldn't be normal anyway basically. don't think anyone has had major issues going off it per google but everyone is alwys scared. 

I had cloudy pee tonight but think its from the lower dose prednisone pills I started today as they are white and chalky covered? I hope so , gonna drink a lot of water and see what happens.


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- I worry all day long, every day. Not so bad that I feel like its going overboard but just constantly there, about everything imaginable that could go wrong. Like now I'm worried that last prog suppos gave me an infection. 

I keep thinking about getting a Doppler but still on the fence about it. 
But I hear so many happy Doppler stories that it make me want one

Sunny- my back is sore too and I get twinges that come and go. You will be fine too! 

I wish we could all have a worry free few days. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## puppycat

Just threw up again :cry: worse thing is hubby saw me. I feel so dirty.


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy! Hoping the morning sickness gets better! Were you this sick with your other kids? They say you get sicker with either boys or girls, can't remember but just an old wives tale...


----------



## puppycat

Nowhere near as sick with Laura. I had one episode after a curry one night but was very lucky with her. This is a whole new ball game for me. Think DH was a bit taken aback too. So tired zzzzzzz


----------



## hopeful23456

I hope you can get some sleep and hold down some food. You need your energy ;)


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 13 weeks Hopeful!!

Puppy sorry you are so sick. I really hope you start feeling better soon. 

Feeling terrible, headache is back. Hoping it goes away because I have a test at school tomorrow morning I can't miss. I think that I am overtired, hubby's best friend was here last night from Napa, and his flight out this morning was at 7 so hubs got up at 5am and took him, got back about an hour later and slept for a bit before leaving for work. I don't think that I slept at all after i heard hi get up the first time. I know he is tired too. But my head is killing me. 

We are supposed to be going to friends for dinner, its a bit late to cancel so i think we;ll go and just leave kinda early. Especially because I have nothing in to make for dinner so at least we'll be fed!


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- hope your headache goes away, I couldn't imagine having to study for a test. 

Night 1 of no progesterone supp, it's so nice! I usually lay in bed 30 mins after and worry about it dripping out and now that worry is gone.

But, started what might be true round ligament pain as I think I just had more of stretching pains before. This stuff hurt! Kinda felt like a bad pulled muscle for a few seconds so i layed down. put me in panic mode for a bit but I know it's ok.
I'm guessing this is going to start happening to everyone more often as we get in 2nd tri...


----------



## heart tree

Croy I think headaches are worse with a lack of sleep. I barely got any sleep last night and had a headache today. I hope you can rest tonight before your test. Good luck tomorrow!

My brain wouldn't be able to take a test. I was discussing a client with colleagues today and completely lost my train of thought several times. I can't wait to tell them it's due to pregnancy brain!

Hopeful I only have 5 more suppositories to use! One tonight, 2 tomorrow and 2 Thursday. I can't wait to not feel the ooze and panic that it's blood. I'm also looking forward to not wearing panty liners. It must be so nice!

I've definitely had the ligament pains. They really do hurt. 

I got hit hard today with nausea. When does the relief come? I'm so ready for it. I think tonight's dinner is going to be another jacket potato. It's all I can stomach at night. 

I'm quitting therapy tomorrow. I started going right before IUI. I thought I needed support for all my losses. But now I don't feel like focusing on that grief and I certainly don't feel like spending $140 a week to talk about how happy I am!


----------



## justwaiting

Scan went great baby measured 12.2wks hb156 risk of problems 1:18000. Owphie jumped all over the place makin it hard to get the measurement which wasn't do bad bein able to watch him for ages I'm so relieved and thrilled.
Thanks for the reassurance ladies


----------



## heart tree

That's wonderful news! I knew it was going to be perfect! Isn't it so great to see the baby wriggle around? Many Congrats!

Now I can go to bed. Was waiting for your update. I'm exhausted. Have a great rest of your day. I'm quite sure you will!


----------



## petitpas

Heart :yipee::yipee::yipee: you're having a baby! 
Forget that talking therapy, don't tell DH and take that money for some baby retail therapy instead :haha: at the very least, get yourself some comfortable maternity pants!

Justwaiting, congrats on your scan! I've never heard of anyone having their hcg and progesterone monitored at 12 weeks. It seems pretty much pointless :shrug:
The only hcg test at that time forms part of the nt scan but that's a whole different calculation...

Jenny, my friend had a bereavement midwife (after a stillborn baby). She found her to be exceptionally nice and helpful to the whole pregnancy experience. She is specialised to support PAL so definitely give her a call and let yourself be supported :thumbup: we are also here for you :kiss:

Puppy, I really feel for your sickness. I vomited yesterday morning. DH and I were on a ferry (but hadn't left port yet) eating breakfast. I choked on upcoming vomit, went bright red and every time I caughed my breakfast started coming up. It was audibly doing so :blush: and I was seriously trying to decide whether coughing to breathe or suppressing an embarassing scene of vomiting was more important... I just about caught my breath, ran to the loo and spent the next ten minutes emptying myself. Thankfully, the cafe had been almost empty because I was mortified!

Don't worry about your consultant. Being taken under my consultant's wing after my second loss was the best thing that ever happened to me! No more epu meat market and full support (e.g. weekly scans with no hanging around in a waiting room) by the most caring lady you can imagine. I could never ever have gone on without her. I know a couple of other consultants at my hospital who are really caring and nice, too. Think about it, they are top doctors who want to work with babies and pregnant ladies. You will feel very safe and cared for :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Aww puppy I hope you feel better hun I've been quiet lucky with sickness just felt sick a few times and that's it all I really have is sensitive boobs and even and that I still need too prod them to make sure that they still hurt and I do get tired that's about it lol xx


I feel abit better today a little more calm should I say Xxx


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girls, 

How is everyone? 

Starting to stress now scan and consultation at 330. Not hopefully haven't been no where as sick what I usually am. Also I never get too excited I'm prego as then it's less of a hit when mc. Me and hubby never talk about bubs - it would be really lovely to be a " normal " woman and could get excited when it came up prego and dance around the house ! . Hope I've got hb but time will tell - I'd hate to have another mmc they are the worse things in the world


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty how come I missed you were actually pregnant!!!!???? :wacko: oh dear I am losing the plot!! Well congratulations for now, I really really hope this will be successful for you and will be thinking of you today x x x :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Please

Thanks honey - I'm keeping low key to try and avoid the downs of mc and trying to prevent disappointment. 

How's everything with u fil ? Are u ttc this cycle ? Or decide to wait until next ?


----------



## Pretty Please

What is with this red writing too ??? it makes your eyes go funny !!!! maybe its my computer coming up with lots of errors today even on the i-phone


----------



## jenny25

Mine is like the red writing too very weird 


Pretty everything will be ok today hun but I know how your feeling xxx


----------



## puppycat

I think BnB is having some issues. Some of the links don't work. 

Threw up again this morning girls, I feel so rubbish. I don't know whether to get help after throwing up last night and this morning or just keep sipping water and hoping it goes away.

DH was supportive last night but this morning he was really shitty. I asked him to be on standby to collect Laura from nursery and he had a go :cry: he saw me throw up last night, why doesn't he understand?


----------



## ttclou25

Great news Just about the scan and fab results too!! :thumbup:

Good luck today Pretty with your scan today sweetie

Hope you feel better puppy xx


----------



## jenny25

Some men don't understand they think it's a walk in the park Hun I'm pretty lucky Paul knows how I feel and stuff so he just tells me to rest etc I hope he comes around Hun xx


----------



## filipenko32

I can understand that pretty. I went for a scan this morning as I had my miscarriage 1 week and 5 days ago and there is still some tissue there, so I'm jst going to wait for it to go. She said to come back in 2 weeks and if it is still there I'll need a d and c hoping it won't be though. I had some tissue left after my last medically managed mc and it went so hoping it's the same. Yes we are going ttc as soon as I get a negative test but I'll be on aspirin and heparin this time. The scan showed my lining measures 18mm! I think that's a bit thick for after a mc, god knows how thick it was before because I seriously bled 'to death' during my last mc. Def don't think i have lining thickness issues! what time is your scan?


----------



## filipenko32

Yes b and b are having problems. Can u imagine if this site went down for good?!? What would we do? :shock:


----------



## filipenko32

Have you tried telling him how you feel puppy?


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i have spoken to him through tears and anxiety. He knows how i feel but sometimes his head gets stuck in his own ass and he can't hear anything else.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies! just popping in to say hello :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are u all?

iv got a very clingy lady today. she wont let me do anything! had her professional pics delivered today. had them done day after birth :) there lovely!


----------



## heart tree

Fili I'm sorry there is still tissue in there. I hope it passes quickly so you can move on. 

Pretty good luck today. I know how nervous you must feel right now. I always imagine worst case scenarios as a way to protect my feelings. How far along are you today? I really hope they see a hb. 

Puppy have you gotten meds for the sickness? If not, I think you might need some. I'm afraid you'll get dehydrated. I'm sorry your husband isn't more understanding. Men don't always get it. 

Pip I thought the nausea was supposed to go away in the second tri!! Your story doesn't give me hope. Time to start feeling better. Send Ducky the memo. 

Where's Embo? She hasn't been around in a while. Hope everything is ok. 

Got a better night's sleep last night. What a difference it makes. Last night of therapy. Pip my husband already knows I'm quitting. Oh well, I'll still use the money for baby things and maternity clothes!


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya Florida xxxx

Oh tracie are you going to share? Xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Tracie I hope we get to see the pics!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart hate to be dweller of bad news but with my last little girl I had ms whole way through had to take meds the whole time an they didnt always work x I've no ms this time only nausea which is freaking me out a bit but trying to remember every pregnancy different x ms with my first never started till 14 weeks but I was 13 weeks before I found out so not sure if it was a mind over matter thing xx

Oh embo is fine I've just been on her journal xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i wish, i cant get them on the comp :( sorry ladies. mad how much shes changed tho


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg, my mother had a few days of nausea with me. That's it! Then with my brother she was sick every day for 4 months straight! You are right, every pregnancy is different. I'm praying mine goes away soon! 

Tracie that's too bad we can't see them. Well you'll have to post some of your own photos then. 

I'll go peek in Embo's journal.


----------



## jenny25

Awww puppy I'm sending you virtual hugs 

I'm rather upset one of my friends didn't get good news at her scan today and it's really upset me I just wondered if you could say a little positive prayer xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Jen :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Jen, anyone we know? Prayers going out to her. That's very upsetting.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Tasha I'm so sorry to hear this news. I just read on the RMC thread. It's not even remotely fair. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Jen here is a poem for your friend x it's sad but really helped me x

I thought of you and closed my eyes*
And prayed to God today*
I asked " What makes a Mother?
And I know I heard Him say
"A Mother has a baby*
This we know is true"
But God can you be a Mother,
When your baby's not with you?

"Yes, you can,"*
He replied,
With confidence in His voice
But when they leave is not their choice*
Some I send for a lifetime*
And others for the day*
And some I send to feel your womb
But there's no need to stay.

"I just don't understand this God,*
I want my baby to be here.
He took a deep breath and cleared His throat*
And then I saw the tear.

"I wish I could show you
What your child is doing today
If you could see your child's smile*
With all the other children and say..

"We go to Earth to learn our lessons*
Of love and life and fear*
My Mommy loved me oh so much*
I got to come straight here
I feel so lucky to have a Mom*
Who had so much love for me*
I learned my lessons very quickly*
My Mommy set me free*
I miss my Mommy oh so much*
But I visit her every day*
When she goes to sleep
On her pillow's where I lay*
I stroke her hair and kiss her cheek*
And whisper in her ear*
Mommy don't be sad today
I'm your baby and I'm here"

"So you see my dear sweet ones your children are okay*
Your babies are born here in My home*
And this is where they'll stay*
They'll wait for you with Me
Until your lesson's through*
And on the day that you come home*
They'll be at the gates for you*

So now you see what makes a Mother,*
It's the feeling in your heart*
It's the love you had so much of right from the very start*
Though some on earth may not realize you are a Mother until their time is done
They'll be up here with Me one day and know that you are the best one!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry tasha must have posted at same time x so sorry your are going through this x big hugs an lots of stength sent from me to you xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you heart

Thank you Mrskg, that poem makes me cry every time, it is beautiful


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Your poor friend. :(

Yeh i have tabs but they haven't been helping lately. Plus when i feel awful its harder to take any tabs. My gag reflex is wild.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/Photo0175.jpg

here you go heart :) her latest :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that poem is so moving :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Tracie, her eyes are so big! Gorgeous!

Puppy, that makes sense. I have a hard time taking my vitamins. I gag every time. Too bad there wasn't a dissolvable pill or an injection. The cyst is supposed to go away around week 12. Hopefully yours will and you'll get some relief.


----------



## jenny25

That's just brought a year too my eye :( its so moving thank you xxx


----------



## daviess3

Tasha so so sorry big massive hugs, so not fair. Xxxx

Mrsk beautiful poem makes me cry everytime!! 

Tracie gorgeous pic!!! She's beautiful would love a little cuddle xx

Puppy I think you should b asking for new meds!! Hugs hun, sumtimes men r twats!! They put up with so much but then they can't help but moan just ignore him! Xc
Xx


----------



## jenny25

My symptoms have almost gone my boobs don't really hurt and the only one info have is feeling emotional :(


----------



## Pretty Please

Hey there, 

Puppy - Im sorry your partner isnt more understanding it is because he is stressed at work? Is there anything else your doc can give you for meds? Just keep on drinking water. 

Fil - What a nightmare for you honey after everything you have to put up with - hope everything gets sorted out in the next week and you dont have to have a d&C. Yeah band b is very addictive !!! 

Oh US people - id really love a pf chang and cheescaske factory for desert - my mouth is watering thinking about it. Had to go to mands to try and buy equivalent but might not taste the same! 

Mrs kg - I completely know what you mean about ms. I was horrendously ill with my boy - so ill. I really feel for all you with ms not pleasant at all fingers crossed it will go away soon. The best thing I found was toast and strawberry jam took the sickness away for about 5 mins but i had it the whole pregnancy and it made me completely miserable ! 

Tracie - cute pic!!! I bet its amazing how quickly she has grown in a matter of weeks. Had to put some of your clothes away which she has grown out of? 

I went for my scan today and i have a hb ! woo hoo 6 weeks 4 days - really odd expecting the nurse to scan me but in walks the consultant to scan me - I wouldnt of minded but I ran out of shaving foam and my legs havent been shaved in a while - as once prego no action with me ! i felt a bit embarrassed! I have to book another scan and consultant in 2 weeks for the magic golden 8 week visit - so fingers crossed until then. I dont feel ill at all - no ms all i feel is tired - so I thought bubs was dead. Got a tiny bit excited but will try and control it again ! 

Anyways got to cook dinner xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Aww pretty that's amazing darling hugs I don't have ms either the odd bits of nausea and that was it boobs sore on and off but all is good xxx


----------



## daviess3

Pretty so fab congrats my lovely xx


----------



## heart tree

Great news Pretty!! As I was reading your post about MS, I was eating toast with raspberry jam!

Jenny, don't forget that symptoms come and go. These early days are the hardest. I know that there is probably nothing I can say to make the fear go away. It's just a part of this damn PAL business.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Davies! How are you doing?


----------



## jenny25

Has anyone else experienced it? 


Thanks Amanda I just wish pal was not hard xx


----------



## heart tree

Jen at your stage my nausea wasn't consistent at all. Some days I would be absolutely fine and others I wouldn't feel great, but also not horrible. The really bad nausea didn't kick in for me until about 10 weeks or so. My boobs always had a little soreness to them, but not always severe. Sometimes I would really have to poke at them to find a sensitive spot. Your hormones rise and then they plateau for a few days which makes the symptoms less severe. They'll start rising again and the symptoms will return.


----------



## sunny74

congrats pretty, welcome to the roller coaster :haha:

Jenny - my symptoms have pretty much disappeared, i dont feel nausea any more, boobs not so sore, i did get some backache the other night but not much since. Nope i tell a lie, i'm touchy as hell today :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all so much this time it's just so different it's like being pregnant again with aarron the only think that's not left is me being on the verge of crying and irritable as my son is drivin me bonkers and with sickness that didn't kick in till some point in the 7 week mark I think what's happening with my friend has shaken me up and I'm also scared of mmc cause you hear so much of it on the forum xx


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news pretty!!


----------



## daviess3

Good heart u?? I just fussy moo with food an a ultra sensitive nose!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats pretty x my bad ms was with my last pregnancy this time I have none don't know which I'd prefer lol x

I took the plunge and called epu today about tight sac x she had a look at my notes an she told me not too worry if they had thought it was a problem they would definitely have had me back for another app x she says nurse should not have said anything negative to make me worry x feel a bit better x taking your advice an drinking lots of water x roll on 16th an hopefully I can relax a bit an stop wishing my life away xxx


----------



## heart tree

That's good news Mrskg. Just keep drinking that water. It will all be fine.

Davies, my nose is soooo sensitive right now too! Oh my god it's awful. Yesterday at work someone opened a window and I started gagging because it smelled like fish outside. A co-worker asked me if I was pregnant! LOL! I told her I hated fish and don't eat it (which is true). But I don't think the smell was that intense for everyone else. We cooked brussel sprouts 2 nights ago and my house still smells of them so much it's making me sick. I have all the doors and windows open right now. But it's cold outside, so I also have the heat on! 

My nausea was horrible yesterday. So far it feels a little better. How's yours? 

Only 3 more progesterone suppositories to take! YAY!!!


----------



## daviess3

I found another pessarie do gonna do 2 more days then no more pessaries!! Scary!! But I'm 13 weeks Tom so placenta should of taken over right?? An I check hb everyday!! Nose is sensitive to everyone smells! Lol! I like clean smells!! Nausea hadn't really come back I just have to eat little meals more snacks like u jacket potato with cheese last night night before smoked salmon scrambeld egg!! Don't no about tonight still not eaten! Had someone here all day were having a new boiler fitted so my kitchens but upside down!! An told hubby he has to take me to pub tommorow for curry night it's my favourite!! I can eat a dinner if I go out but not if I do it myself! An I still don't like meat!! Wierd!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Well I've never liked meat, so it's no surprise I don't like it now! LOL. I'm hoping the progesterone is making me nauseous and once I stop taking it, I'll feel better.

Sounds like you need to go out tonight too if your kitchen is upside down!

My baby was measuring 12+6 on Monday. I soooo want to call myself 13+1 today, but I'm not going to! LOL! I know when I Ov'd and it will be 13 weeks on Friday! EEEK, I can't wait! You and Croy will be 13 weeks tomorrow! Amazing!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Yay for ending progesterone, and getting rid of the panty liners!! I am so excited for that too, only a couple more days to go. 

Last night my headache turned really nasty. I was super nauseated and had to go to bed early, lie in the dark, silence and sleep it off. Luckily I woke up and it was gone and I don't think I did too bad on my test despite not having much time to study yesterday.

Recently I have been having one nasty headache a week. I hope its just a phase that passes. My doctor said it was the time that a lot of women start to get headaches, but I hate to be such a stereotype! 

I am still waiting for NT blood results and for the doppler to get here so I am just in a place of having to trust everything is ok, without having proof. Its a strange limbo. Nothing has happened to make me think it isn't ok, but boy I am in love with this baby and I am not sure what I would do if anything happened at this point. 

I guess we just take each day at a time and see what happens. 

So very thankful that I am not on this path alone. You ladies are such an encouragement.


----------



## heart tree

Glad you got through the test. Did you have a history of headaches before the pregnancy? I've read that if you did, they can get exacerbated in pregnancy. I'm glad it's gone now though. 

No, you are not alone! It's really nice to be doing this with others. I imagine your bloods will be good. I really thing the NT measurement is very indicative of what's going on. 

Do you know when to expect your doppler? I can't wait for you to use it! You are going to love, love, love it. I finally used up all of my gel and and bought some Aloe Vera gel which works like a charm. I use my doppler at least once a day. It's the best sound in the world. 

Last day of first tri for you and Davies!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Round2

MsKg, that's great news. I'm sure they would have told you if something was wrong. You're at a good point now. My doc told me after 9 weeks the chances of mc go way down.

Davies, my nose is awful right now. I've had to get off the bus a few times on my way home from work because of people wearing perfume. Even if I sit at the back, I can still smell it!! I feel like a superhero! 

Hearty, my MS hit me hard between 11 -13 weeks. It started to subside after that. I still get the occasional day of it, but for the most part it is gone now.

Croydon, I get terrible headaches too. I've been going to see a chiropractor about it and it seems to be helping. I also bought a new water pillow, it's fabulous!!

Tasha, I'm so sorry. Big hugs.

Jenny, sorry you're having a bad day. I know how those days are. It will pass. With each scan you'll start to feel more confident. You just have take it day by day. There's no reason to believe there is anything wrong today. Symptoms do not mean your baby is safe.

My second and fourth pregnancies were the worst for MS and both of those babies died at 8 -9 weeks. My first pregnancy, I felt nothing. This time around my symptoms have come and gone each day. 

AFM, I'm feeling so many kicks these days. I LOVE it!! Kind of makes me want to eat sugar all day to keep him awake!! 

Can't wait for all you ladies feel some too!!


----------



## heart tree

Round, feeling kicks must be amazing! I can't wait! I didn't know you could feel them at 17 weeks. That's only a month away for me! 

My nausea isn't nearly as bad today. It was the worst from 10 weeks through 11 weeks. At 12 weeks I've had good days and a couple of bad days. I'm hoping it is starting to subside a bit. 

Croy, Davies and Hopeful, I was just looking at the front page and noticed you aren't on there for any more scans. Do you have any scheduled? Anyone else have any that they want on the front page?

For the rest of this week we have Mon tomorrow and Sunny on Friday.


----------



## daviess3

I don't have anymore scans now till 20 weeks!!!!! Scary!! But if I panic I'm just found to ask!! 
Round super hero too funny! 
Heart yay let's all b 13 weeks Tom me u an croy so exciting!!! I don't have any sickness anymore so far no headaches!! Mayb I'm gonna b lucky!! I'm constantly checking hb! An my sil is vegetarian an she craved meat when pg with her ds! 
Xx


----------



## daviess3

I don't have anymore scans now till 20 weeks!!!!! Scary!! But if I panic I'm just found to ask!! 
Round super hero too funny! 
Heart yay let's all b 13 weeks Tom me u an croy so exciting!!! I don't have any sickness anymore so far no headaches!! Mayb I'm gonna b lucky!! I'm constantly checking hb! An my sil is vegetarian an she craved meat when pg with her ds! 
Xx


----------



## heart tree

I won't be 13 weeks until Friday. I'm right behind you though. But I already know this baby is as big as a 13 weeker! Love that!!!!

I can't imagine craving meat. My husband cooks it and it makes me gag even when I'm not pregnant. 

I have some extra scans because I'm switching doctors. I'm seeing my old doctor on Feb. 3 and I haven't seen her in a while so I know she'll want to do a scan. Then I'm starting with my new doctor on Feb. 23 and I'm quite sure she'll also want to do a scan since it's the first time we're meeting. I feel a little sneaky getting all these extra scans, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## daviess3

I agree ur very lucky I got mw in feb so I might ask her!! She does scans to!! Night heart off to bed xx


----------



## heart tree

Ask her! Good night hon. Sweet dreams. xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I never had headaches before pregnancy. I am quite pathetic when I get them, I just have to lay down in the dark.

Round - I was wondering about seeing a chiropractor. I have never been to one before, but I have had some crazy lower back pain too, it's almost my butt actually, so low down.


----------



## puppycat

Hey croy, hormone headaches are a killer. Don't down play it chick. We put up with a lot!

Well i just weighed and that's a whole stone now i've lost. 14pounds for the US ladies. Not good :(


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls,

congrats on the good scans! 

heart - i have a scan on Feb 2 at 10:30 central. I will have gone 2 weeks from my last scan until then and am, of course, nervous (no doppler).
I am going to ask for another scan a week or sooner after the Feb 2 scan as I'm still a little worried about going off lovenox. BUT, i've read so much about lovenox causing bad stuff too. the only thing I get worried about (i'm sure for no reason) are blood clots in the placenta. But I don't have a clotting disorder and girls that get that seem to almost always have a clotting disorder.

I could NEVER wait until 20 weeks - I'm glad you have a doppler davies! This is only because of all the empirical meds I'm on, going off them is kinda scary but the progesterone was the least of my worries.

felt like a grew 2 inches around the belly this afternoon, stretching stuff scaring me too. I'm a little bit of a wreck right now and want to go to bed. 3 days of all day meetings is finally over.

puppy - you keep losing weight! can you keep anything down? really hoping you feel better!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Puppy, normally it's great to lose weight! But I understand your concern. That's a lot to lose. Is there anything that can be done? 

I agree with Puppy, don't downplay your headaches. They sound like migraines from the way you are describing them. 

Acupuncture can probably help back issues and headaches as well. I think I'm going to start doing acupuncture again just because it is so relaxing.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, you are going to stretch more than most of us because you have double the size growing in there. I've had some stretchy feelings today too. I'm glad you have a scan sooner than later, especially because you don't have a doppler. 

I was just emailing with a friend of mine whose 34 weeks pregnant. I told her about the NT scan. She told me that she knows a lot of women who were anti-ultrasound for their entire pregnancies. She was going to be that way too, but caved and went for the NT scan just so she could see her baby. I think that might have been the only scan she got! 

Yup, you guessed it, it's her first pregnancy and it's been trouble free. I told her I didn't understand a no ultrasound stance. It felt like another planet to me. 

Can you imagine????


----------



## Mrskg

Croydon I feel for you with your headaches x Try a cold or hot compress one other other should help also when you feel it coming on pinch the space between finger an your thumb it's an acupuncture point x if you feel to weak to do this get oh to do it for you hope one of these helps you x

I feel lucky to have had no headaches YET x I have a really bad headache condition called cluster headaches it said to be the worst pain known an I'd have to agree thankfully I'm episodic and not chronic but I have to take 15litres of 100% oxygen an some heavy meds x if I'm unlucky enough to get a bout I can still use my O2 but not the meds I can get an injection of morphine from docs as long as I'm not nearly due x I pray they stay away it's hard enough to go through but having them while pregnant is just unbearable x


----------



## Mrskg

Heart I only ever had one scan with each of my daughters x I really didn't realise how lucky I was an I know now I never appreciated how innocent those pregnancies were x I feel for all of you that have not experienced a "normal" pregnancy an now know how lucky I've been x Pal is one scary place to be x x x

Not sure there's anyone else on here from Scotland but happy rabbie burns day x hope you enjoyed your haggis neeps an tatties :thumbup: x


----------



## heart tree

I'd say the silver lining to being PAL is that I have gotten a lot of extra attention from doctors. I can get a scan anytime I want and frankly I love getting them. But you're right, I've never had the luxury of a normal pregnancy. I guess this one is normal, but we treated it like it wasn't for a while just in case.

I hope you don't get any cluster headaches Mrskg. They sound awful. 

I'm off to my last therapy appointment. Have a great night!


----------



## croydongirl

Mrskg those headaches sound awful. Praying they stay away during the rest of your pregnancy. Thanks for the tip, I will certainly try that pressure point if/when another headache shows up. My doctor said after 10 weeks headaches can start in pregnancy so I am not worried but I just hope they go away soon.


----------



## daviess3

Oh croy bless u, I used to suffer as a child but luckily nothing yet!! My mum suffers with migraines I did once after mc for weeks they were the worst pain I could barely talk they thought I had had a stroke! But they think was stress related migranes! 
A girl I no from work she's really suffering! 

Mrsk let's hope u don't get them sounds awful x
Hopeful I wish i was getting scanned like you!! An yay for 2 inches that give the twins bit more room!! 
Heart ur so lucky I am going to have to beg for another scan!!! 
I'm awake as door downstairs was banging in the wind!! Already been up to the loo!! Gotta b up for work in an hour!! Man!!! X


----------



## Neversaynever

Happy 23 weeks and second tri croy and Davies :wohoo: fab milestone :flower:

Puppy...if request some different anti sickness meds :hugs:

Heart...so good that you are able to finish your sessions :hugs:

Pip...how's you and ducky?

Round...I'd love to feel baby kicking :cloud9:

Jenny...the earlier weeks are absolutely horrid..we have all been there so just hang in a tight as possible :hugs:

Tasha...massive :hugs: life is effing cruel :cry:

Em....happy 12 weeks go yesterday :wohoo:

Hopeful...you'll be fine coming off the meds...have faith :hugs:

Sunny...fab news about your scan and you have another this week too :happydance:

Mrsk...nasty headaches :wacko: hope you don't get any whilst pregnant :hugs:

:hi: and sorry to anyone I've missed :wacko:

AFM... hiding mainly in my journal until scan day :dohh: reading here all the time though :thumbup: having grief at work..a bitch of a manager is suspicious that I'm pregnant again and is trying to out me :grr: I'm off to see the head or deputy to complain now...she's harassing me :growlmad:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Thanks never thought hadnt seen u in while , happy 10 weeks my lovely, an don't let her mess with u!! An if you tell them your preggers an the do try an out u, u can get them done so tell her to bring it on the biatch!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

Never that's bad your brig hounded like that I would Defo complain xxx

I feel better today woke up needing the loo and when I woke this morning I was mega hungry which is not like me cause normally I wouldn't have breakfast lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

No scans!!! :saywhat: can't imagine.....


----------



## filipenko32

Andrea I wrote in your journal xx


----------



## jenny25

Ok been doing singing silly I always check my cervix bad habit and I've had some brown around it now I'm freaking out


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny so did heart and Davies :hugs: but don't think they went cervix rummaging lol! But just goes to show their bleeding was heavier!


----------



## jenny25

I'm going to hospital just now x


----------



## puppycat

Jenny let us know how you get on hun. All this worry is not good for you chick xx

I haven't been sick since yesterday morning :happydance: still feel really nauseous but that i can live with. I know when i'm going to be sick and i don't feel that atm although last night was touch and go.

DH bought me some ginger biscuits so i'm nibbling those, i have these sea bands on still, don't like them much but now i'm scared to take them off :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks I'm just on the bus just now hopefully it won't take too long


----------



## Pretty Please

puppy - what about murrey mints - have you tried hard boiled mint sweets? to try and take off the sickness? might work for a bit.

jenny - hope everything goes well at the hospital and it doesnt take forever ! hopefully give you a scan :o) 

nsn - I hope everything goes well with your head - what did they say? bad enough to start logging them? - some people at work are just nasty - I hate horrible co-workers that make your life /job harder !!

heart - when are you going to tell work? does it work differently in us or can you keep it a secret until you show largely ? i think uk you have to tell work by 20 weeks.


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- you will be ok! I can't imagine what's lurking around my cervix and am way too scared to feel up there. The progesterone suppositories probably made it all strange. Your scan will go fine!

Puppy- yeah! Glad to hear you finally got a little break from sickness! 

NSN- happy 10 weeks! You r right, I need to keep the faith in going off the meds. It's easier when I think that it was to help my implantation and that seemed to go well. 
That sucks you have a crazy ass at work! 

Davies- happy 13 weeks! 

Croy- happy 13 weeks!

I had to add a fruit ticker cause that peach just looks too cute ( and makes me hungry for one )

Hi Fili! How are you doing? I hope that he workouts are going great and you can get back to bd' in! 

Was up at 2:45, it's 4 now, hoping to sleep more!


----------



## puppycat

Hey Pretty. Yeh DH bought me Murray Mints but i couldnt stand the taste of them :shrug: have only just started being able to stomach polo mints but sometimes i can't finish it all. Odd huh


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 13 weeks Davies and croy xxxxxx

Happy 10 weeks nun xxxx

Hope all goes ok Jenny xxxxxx


----------



## Pretty Please

Hopeful peach looks great just think 2 peaches too :) 

Congratulations to girlies in last week of 1st tri and start of second - woo hoo :)


----------



## sunny74

thinking of u jenny, i'm sure you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Jenny x x


----------



## Round2

Jenny, I had brown spotting too. It lasted for a few days around 6.5-7 weeks. Then it just stoppped. Hope they can give you scan and make you feel better. I'm sure everything is fine.

Hearty, I felt movement at 15 weeks with this one. But with my daughter, I only felt movement at 20 weeks. I'm not sure if it's because I know what to expect this time or that this one wiggles more. I can't wait for you girls to feel it. It's such a miraculous feeling.

I have friends who did ultrasound-free pregnancies...I think they're crazy! Not even with my daughter, before I really knew anything about mc's would I have risked that. Personally, I think it's dangerous.

NSN, I can't believe someone could be so nasty at your work. Sounds ridiculous, I hope management can put this person in their place. I'm so excited for you scan next week. I've had a similar loss pattern as yours and I know how amazing it felt at 11 weeks to have a healthy baby. And you will too!!

Croy, the chiropractor has been fabulous. I was a little leary at first, but she promised not to do any adjustments - where they snap your neck! She does something called ART - active release techniques. She basically just stretches my muscles till the relax. It feels so good. I always wake up feeling great the day after an appointment.

Congrats and welcome to the second tri girls. It's pretty delightfully boring on the other side of 13 weeks!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls all is fine baby is fine I have small pockets of blood nothing too worry about baby had doubled in size from the last scan so it's all good I got to hear the heartbeat on the ultrasound it was amazing I have a new pic will upload later I just home from 9.30 this morning and I'm tired and have a bit of a headache xxx


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo:

YEH!!!!!!!!! Great news Jenny.

Now chill out and catch a nap :)


----------



## sunny74

great news jen, so happy for you :hugs:
cant wait to see the pics


----------



## jenny25

Thank you girls means a lot too me I've also been referred for counciling too I went to the fetal med dept too see a woman who I am close too I told her how I have been feeling and that I'm finding it emotionally hard this time around and she suggested I do this so I'm happy now I've never actually talked to anyone about how I feel and about my losses so I think it's a good idea xxx


----------



## Round2

Great news Jenny. I also think talking to someone is a good idea. I'm sure it will really help with your anxiety.


----------



## heart tree

Jen I&#8217;m so glad to hear your news. I remember they saw some blood in your last scan too. Do you know where it is? I&#8217;m assuming it is in your uterus. Were they able to tell you if it&#8217;s old blood or new blood? New blood is darker on a scan. Old blood looks grainy and grey. Did they measure the size of the blood clot? I&#8217;m asking all these questions because this is what happened to me. I had a small clot of old blood near my cervix. I had some pink spotting at 5.5 weeks pregnant. Then around 8 weeks I had a small bleed of dark red blood. That&#8217;s when they detected the clot. They said it was probably from implantation. For 2 weeks after that I had brown spotting. They told me I should expect to see that because the clot was dissolving and coming out. In the last 2 scans they haven&#8217;t been able to see the clot and I haven&#8217;t had any spotting at all. The smaller the clot, the better. The older the blood, the better. They should be measuring it to make sure it&#8217;s not getting bigger. Next time you get a scan, ask them to specifically look for it and measure it. Try not to be too alarmed if you see more blood. If it&#8217;s brown, you probably have nothing to worry about. I&#8217;m very glad you are doing counseling. I did it until yesterday. It helped me get through the early pregnancy anxieties. 

Happy 13 weeks and second tri to Davies and Croy! 

Happy 10 weeks to Andrea!!! Oh, and I hate your manager!

Pretty, I&#8217;m telling work at 14 weeks, but that&#8217;s just because I want to. I&#8217;ve never heard of a policy where you have to tell them by a certain point. There are a lot of privacy laws in the US surrounding health issues, so I think it would be illegal for them to force you to tell them you were pregnant. Obviously people would figure it out, but I think legally I wouldn&#8217;t have to say anything if I didn&#8217;t want to.

Puppy good news that you are eating a little bit! It must feel like such a relief for the moment to not feel sick. Yay!

Fili, Mon has a scan today. How are you?

Hopeful cute peach!!

I woke up at 4:30 this morning!!! I have a super busy day today. I&#8217;m teaching a class then I&#8217;m doing a workshop later in the afternoon. Last day in first tri will fly by! I can&#8217;t wait to wake up tomorrow in the second tri!

Hope everyone has a great day. Xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic Jenny! Wohoo! So so happy for you! hope you get some rest and sleep. X x x
Heart happy second tri for tomorrow!!! I am so happy for you :cry: :cry: I hope you can celebrate this somehow with your hubby. 
Hopeful 2 peaches!!!!! :cloud9: :cry: too! This thread makes me emotional! 
Good news about the sickness puppy! You have suffered especially with an unsympathetic hubby too!! When he is ill next......
Sunny how are you when is your next scan I can't remember,I could look on the front page lol


----------



## heart tree

Fili her scan is tomorrow!!! It's on the front page LOL!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I just looked, how lazy am I? I knew it was sometime soon. I'll cover my bases now and wish everyone luck!


----------



## heart tree

Hee hee Fili! I would hardly call you lazy with all your motivation to lose weight. I've practically memorized the front page since I'm constantly updating it. I'm obsessed with scans and double pink lines apparently.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm just debating whether to go for a run now but it is sooo cold!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, definitely a relief to not have nausea :thumbup:

DH got me some more ginger biscuits and some crystalised ginger (?) not tried that yet.

Made a nice stew so had a bit of that, haven't been able to eat an awful lot of veggies so i felt good about giving baby some nutrients. Wasn't able to eat a lot but at least stew will keep :)


----------



## hopeful23456

so happy about the scan Jenny! I don't know if i would keep feeling your cervix though, it can irritate it. I am chicken to feel up there though!

heart - can't wait for your 13 wks tomorrow too! 

fili - how cold is it? i saw some people running today by my house and it's just around the freezing point outside. i would never go out in that cold though


----------



## hopeful23456

anyone got tips on comfy bras? mine are all too tight except for 1 old ratty one, LOL, and it's the only one I can wear


----------



## puppycat

Hopeful can you just buy bra extenders?


----------



## heart tree

Jen I agree with Hopeful, no more cervix checking. Also, if you have a clot, you should practice full pelvic rest until it resolves. No sex, no orgasms, no strenuous exercising and no lifting anything heavier than 5 pounds. It's a good excuse to get your husband to help with laundry!

Hopeful, I've stopped wearing bras. I'm just wearing tank tops that have the built in bra. I bought a bunch of them at Kohls. There is no underwire and they are soft. I'm thinking I should get a few bras though. 

Ok, I'm off for the day. Will try to check in during my breaks.


----------



## croydongirl

morning ladies - love seeing our tickers change!!

Doppler arrived last night and we were so excited to be able to find the heart beat after only a few minutes. swoon to hear the little pitter patter! So in love. 

Its a wet day here but my mother in law is meeting me after to class to take me to lunch and to buy me some maternity clothes. Even though its early she really wants to so I think i am going to try and find some maternity leggings because i think they will be really handy in the coming months.

Anyone else almost ready for maternity clothes?


----------



## Mrskg

Great news Jenny xx

Puppy one of my clients gave me a crystallised ginger yuk yuk yuk but if it helps Its def worth a try xxx

Croy I'm already in mat jeans but think it's cause it's my 4th an no muscles left to relax lol x luckily i bought loads of mat stuff in last june treated myself to 2 mat tops yest though x mat leggings are really cheap on eBay xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Mrskg it was awful! Haha


----------



## Mrskg

Puppy did your mum never tell you all the best medicines taste the worst :haha:


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> Fantastic Jenny! Wohoo! So so happy for you! hope you get some rest and sleep. X x x
> Heart happy second tri for tomorrow!!! I am so happy for you :cry: :cry: I hope you can celebrate this somehow with your hubby.
> Hopeful 2 peaches!!!!! :cloud9: :cry: too! This thread makes me emotional!
> Good news about the sickness puppy! You have suffered especially with an unsympathetic hubby too!! When he is ill next......
> Sunny how are you when is your next scan I can't remember,I could look on the front page lol

i see heart told you but yeah, 2nd scan tomorow *bitesnails* they said no more scans after that until 12weeks, hmmm, we'll see about that...

C'mon jen wheres them pics :thumbup:

How are you doing fili? emotionally i mean? i really hope your ok, sending lots of healing thoughts and love to you :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg said:


> Puppy did your mum never tell you all the best medicines taste the worst :haha:

Haha, she didnt actually. I always had tasty medicine :)

Just had 2 bowls of stew. Yum yum. I could get used to feeling good :)


----------



## jenny25

lol sorry i fell asleep for 2 hours lol 

here is pudding


----------



## jenny25

amanda she never said if it was old or new it looked grainy she only said it was pockets x


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not too bad thanks sunny, up and down just wondering whether to have the erpc now and get it all over with, have some tissue left but it may pass on its own :wacko: x


----------



## Round2

Yay Jenny, that's a good lookin' bean!

Croy, I've been mat pants for weeks! I could probably still fit into some of my old pants, but they're so uncomfortable. The tightness around my stomach hurts my acid reflux. i bought a pair of mat leggings last week and they are the most comfortable pants I've ever owned. I feel like I'm wearing my pj's everywhere!!


----------



## hopeful23456

cute pic jenny!

croy- i've been wearing maternity pants too, they just have elastic around the waist and I can't really wear my old jeans except for 1 with belly bands anymore as I don't want anything tight at all around me.

I recently got 4 pairs of pants (3 jeans 1 yoga) from old navy in the mail, BUT, they are all TOO big. so I washed them to try and shrink, wore them with a belly band but the butt looks so dumb as huge baggy pants. Seems like they make the butt too big and the waist too small and when you order online you can't try them on. So, I'm returning them to get a size smaller.

I have 1 paid of leggings but need to get more and need to get some more boots to wear with them. 

puppy - it's the cup size that's too small. It would be great if I was trying to lift them sky high but to cram them in there all day makes them hurt SO bad at the end of the day. I need them loose ;) 

heart - i'm so jealoous! if i wore a tank top i would turn blue from cold LOL

hi sunny and mrs kg!


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> I'm not too bad thanks sunny, up and down just wondering whether to have the erpc now and get it all over with, have some tissue left but it may pass on its own :wacko: x

Difficult one, how many have you had in the past?
I've had 2 and i think i would try and draw the line there, but i've always wanted to get it over and done with asap so i can get on, maybe set yourself a deadline, if its not passed naturally by a certain day then have the erpc?
i passed my last one the morning of the erpc and didnt have to have it luckily (although i had a hysteroscopy a week or 2 later and they had a bit of a scrape around while they were there just to make sure , sorry if thats TMI :haha: )
Chin up girl, everyday is a day closer to trying again :hugs:



hopeful23456 said:


> cute pic jenny!
> hi sunny and mrs kg!

*Waving* hello hopeful, cant wait to join the maternity clothes discussion :)

Lovely pic jen, see you worried yourself for nothing, glad you have been offered couselling thats fab, wish i was as well looked after, my poor boyfriend is taking the brunt of it all at the mo :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Maternity leggings here I come! Anything that feels like pajamas is right up may alley. I have great boots but they all have a heel. I need to get some flat boots. 

Hopeful, LOL! I don't just wear a tanktop!! It's not that warm here, not to mention that would be a little revealing for meeting with elderly clients! I wear them under my shirts. I have them in a lot of different colors so if I'm wearing a shirt with a V-neck, a little pop of color can show through. 

I wonder how Mon's scan went.

Sunny, good luck tomorrow, I think it's going to be wonderful.

Jenny such a cute little picture. I don't know what pockets of blood mean. Are they clots? I think you need a better explanation. Do they expect that you may still bleed a bit? I just don't want you to be scared if you see a little more. 

Puppy so glad you can eat today! Yay! Today my stomach is cooperating too. Feels good.

Croy, isn't the doppler amazing? You are going to become addicted to it. I used mine this morning when I woke up. I just got home from teaching my class and used it again before I leave for the workshop. Love, love, love it!

Fili :hugs: It's such a difficult decision. I wish it were easier. It can get frustrating when our bodies don't cooperate with us.


----------



## puppycat

I have my beardie out atm, he's laing on my chest right between my lady lumps ;) very comfy lol


----------



## jenny25

im going to ask on wed hun see what the scan says xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jenny congrats on your scan, woohoo!

As for me, both my scans went wonderfully. The fetal echocardiogram was just perfect, no anomalies found. The Dr. seemed so pleased and I am thrilled.

Right afterwards we had our standard scan at another Dr.'s office. Alyssa is weighing at 1 lb. 6 ounces at 23 weeks and 5 days! I can't believe how chunky my little monkey is. We got to see more of her face today. I can tell she has hubby's nose and big puffy cheeks and lips. I am in LOVE!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Mon!!! Do we get to see those puffy cheeks and lips? So happy for you!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

heart tree said:


> Yay Mon!!! Do we get to see those puffy cheeks and lips? So happy for you!!!

Thank you Amanda! And yes, you sure do get to see her! Here you go.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## HappyAuntie

Puppy, I just wanted to let you know my sister had hyperemesis when she was pregnant with my niece - in the first tri she lost almost 20 lbs and was hospitalized for dehydration three or four times. They eventually sent her home with a picc line and IV nutrition - a visiting nurse came to the house daily to change her IV bag. It finally ended at about 16 weeks, and they took her off the IV nutrition about two weeks later. The good news, though, is that my niece was fine throughout it all. The dr told my sis not to worry about the baby, that it was going to take whatever it needed from her body no matter how much she threw up, and that he was more concerned for her health than the baby's. 

I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Awww mon such a lovely scan xx


----------



## puppycat

HappyAuntie said:


> Puppy, I just wanted to let you know my sister had hyperemesis when she was pregnant with my niece - in the first tri she lost almost 20 lbs and was hospitalized for dehydration three or four times. They eventually sent her home with a picc line and IV nutrition - a visiting nurse came to the house daily to change her IV bag. It finally ended at about 16 weeks, and they took her off the IV nutrition about two weeks later. The good news, though, is that my niece was fine throughout it all. The dr told my sis not to worry about the baby, that it was going to take whatever it needed from her body no matter how much she threw up, and that he was more concerned for her health than the baby's.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Thank you so much for your post hun :hugs: 

Sounds like she had a tough time :( it's amazing what hormones can do to our bodies isn't it?

Awww i am touched you came by to reassure me. Bless you :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon - beautiful little girl! Can't wait for detailed pics like that

Heart! Lol here too! Totally didn't think you wore the tanks under another shirt, pregnancy brain/blonde moment

Hi HA!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:happydance:Just popping in to say HAPPY 13 WEEKS HEARTY!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Second trimester omg I'm so excited for you.


----------



## heart tree

OMG Mon! I can totally see those luscious lips! Angelina Jolie, watch out!! Thanks for sharing.

Hopeful, blond, pregnancy moments allowed any time! 

MrsM. I still have a few more hours until 13 weeks. Thanks! I can't believe it. My husband just texted me and said "I'm just checking to see how you guys are doing." Meaning me and the baby. How cute! I'm really starting to relax and love this experience. I had my first wave of true love for this baby today. And that love was for either gender. Today was the first day I actually got excited for the prospect of a boy. What a shift in thinking.


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies - officially announced on facebook and on my blog. Feels so great to have other people be excited for us!
Also my mother in law took me maternity clothes shopping - i was terrified that it would be like wearing a huge sign saying, "i am pregnant" but they were so cute! I got spoiled. And why o why do they not make it an option to have elestic waists on regular jeans?! So comfortable.

I know that people shared names to connect on facebook before but I would love to be friends on there with anyone who wants to. Send me a message on here and i will send my name. I would just put it on here, but hubby asked what i was telling you guys and when i told him he got funny about me posting my name somewhere anyone could see it. Trying to be respectful of him, even though i think he is a little paranoid!! ha ha Hope to see you your pics on fb and you can see me too.


----------



## heart tree

How exciting for you! It's so nice to actually accept the pregnancy as something real, isn't it?

I just sent you a friend request. I already knew your name from the emails you sent me to post your pics!


----------



## croydongirl

I totally just looked at your wedding pictures! What a beautiful bride you were. When did you get married? I saw the pics went up in August 2009, we got married on the 22nd August that year.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks! We got married in 2005 actually. It took me a really long time to get a FB page and I'm still a little ambivalent about it. I use it mainly to post pictures for friends and family. I guess that's why I posted them in 2009. 

Off to go look at your pictures now!


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous Croy! You remind me of someone but I can't place it. An actress I think. It will come to me hopefully. Does anyone tell you that you look like someone famous?

Girls, I'm happy to announce I just popped in my LAST progesterone suppository!!! I can't wait to wake up tomorrow and not put one in.


----------



## croydongirl

no, I don't have people tell me I look like anyone in particular! 

Congrats on your last popped sup! I did my last one today too. yay!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know heart but it was 1am here so you were 13weekd uk time! Congrats.x


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart....:wohoo::yipee::headspin: happy 13 weeks and 2nd tri :hugs:

Mon...beautiful picture :cloud9:

Jenny...glad you are ok after your scare :hugs:

:hi: everyone...thank crunchie it's Friday and why didn't anyone tell me the sickness returns at this point in pregnancy :dohh: :haha:

Also...scan a week today and tempted to get a doppler...which one and when did you all get to hear the HB?


XxX


----------



## jenny25

I got hi bebe LCD one heard Jamie's hb at about 9+2 I think I'm going for the same one again I'm going to wait till after my scan next wed to order mine 

Well today I woke up with the worst nausea feeling woo hoo go nausea I didn't think I'd make the school run but i did I walked with my neighbour too school I'm actually so happy yay xx I have 2 pairs of maternity jeans wishing I hate they are so baggy on the leg I have 4 maternity tops I also h e 3 pairs of leggings xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Smile :D

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/402605_10150533809469121_508449120_8758273_1533393563_n1.jpg

My princesses first smile caught on camera


----------



## puppycat

Soooo cute :D

Jenny glad you're feeling rubbish, hope it doesn't get worse though - that's not fun.

Well after a really good day yesterday i feel a bit off today. Nausea here again, not sure if its going to become anything more than that but i have a candle party in my house tonight and really need to tidy up!


----------



## puppycat

Well it happened, I threw up. Just so fed up now :cry:
I have a pain in my tummy too, tried to call MW but it was voicemail, I don't know who to call, I don't want to be passed around everyone until someone wants to help me. I couldn't cope with that atm.


----------



## jenny25

Aww puppy that's not good can you try ring your mw again xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy- wont the candle smell make you sick too? Hope you don't have to light them if it does!

Welcome to second tri heart! It is true about energy coming back. 

Tracie- she is just so beautiful- it must be so much fun to wake up and see that cute little face every day

I went to acupuncture yesterday and they confirmed I have sciatica. It's not bad yet. In my right butt cheek! Near the top of it, feels like a pulled muscle and hurts when I stand up and walk a little, then I don't feel it anymore. So, I used my comfort U body pillow for the first time last night and LOVE it! Should have used it earlier and may have avoided the butt pain. I don't use it like the pics though where you have it surrounding you. I put the whole thing in front of me and put my legs around it. 
Slept much better last night. Could have been either the pillow or exhaustion. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0010BBN7M/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## jenny25

I need some dental advice I have an appointment in a hour well a emergency one I went to take a bye of a bit of chocolate just out the fridge and my tooth with the dental crown snapped off it happened to be at the front as well :( can they do anything while pregnant or can the put a crown on the root I've ha this crown ten years in ai upset that this has happened I can't walk around like this xxx


----------



## sunny74

sorry ladies, not good news at my scan, no heartbeat, i'm absolutely gutted :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Sunny! I'm gutted for you. I can't believe this! :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sunny I'm so so sorry :cry:. I'm really upset for you. You must be so shocked after your last scan too, awful, awful, awful. It just makes me so angry. We are all here for you.


----------



## jenny25

Omg sunny I'm so gutted for you hun this is not fair too you xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh sunny really sorry lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jenny - the dentist will know what you are allowed and what work could be done on your tooth - Oh no bad timing ! I hate dentists and I have had to stop myself eating toffee as I pull my fillings out with toffee - love it through


----------



## jenny25

Well it can't be saved it was a straight fracture so I'm having to get a false tooth replacement I'm so gutted I look awful so I have to go back Monday for a impression then back hopefully wed to pick up the plate but in the mean time I need to walk around like a idiot but hey I suppose that's not too bad xx


----------



## daviess3

Sorry I haven't caught up properly been at work today, sunny I'm so so sorry my lovely my heart goes out to u! Xxxx

Girls got my scan results for nuchal scan risk is 1 in 3476 what was urs? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies those are great results! I got two results. My results for Down's was 1/620. My results for Trisomy 18 was 1/6100.

My age factors in greatly for the results. Without the bloods, my age alone makes my risk for Down's be 1/150. So my bloods actually decreased my risk. I'll never have results like yours simply because of my age. 

You should be very pleased. 

Jen, sorry about the tooth. At least they can fix it! You'll just have to smile with your mouth closed until Wednesday!


----------



## Round2

Super busy at work today...gotta make this fast.

Just wanted to send a big hug out to Sunny. MC's are all so terrible, but I can really identify with the heartbreak of hearing no heartbeat after a healthy scan. It's such an awful and shocking thing to go through. Take good care of yourself. We're here if you need us.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sunny...:cry: I am so sorry :hugs: I just wish there was something I could say or do to comfort you...gutted for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Sunny I remember you saying something about your luteal phase being short, I wonder if progesterone would help you next time? X x x


----------



## sunny74

filipenko32 said:


> Sunny I remember you saying something about your luteal phase being short, I wonder if progesterone would help you next time? X x x

I did ask this time, as i had had no bloods done, consultant said she didnt think it would make any difference, but obviously i will speak to hear about it when i can, i'm booked in for a d& c tuesday, i just want it over with now, i will be back here i am confident of that but we both need a break for a bit, 
i'm going to have some wine tonight 
thanks for all your messages ladies, means alot
you are the only ones that understand
xxx


----------



## jenny25

Sunny always here if you need anything hun xx


----------



## filipenko32

You have some wine and try to think that you will be here again I'm sure of it, you will get your rainbow baby don't worry about that x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

sunny i am so sorry, just feel horrible for you. is this how the other mc's went too? i wonder if it has to do with blood clotting or something? i just wonder why you would see a heartbeat and then it stops with earlier scans. 
i hope they can figure this out!

jenny - ouch on the tooth, i have 4 crowns and hopefully they stay in tact (only a couple of years old, i had all of my silver fillings taken out and replaced with white as i didn't want to run any sort of risk of mercury getting into my system when ttc). which is so rare but it wasn't taking any chances. had many fillings replaced over a few months, really old ones. 
i clench my jaw really hard at night and have TMJ so have worn a splint (like a night guard in my mouth) for over 10 years. wonder if you clench and that helped to weaken things? maybe not but that's what happens with me....

it's winter wonderland here, looks like a snowglobe outside. will trade for sun and warmth! anyone?


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I know pregnancy makes my teeth crumble my mum had it my gran had it so I've got it at least I can get it sorted I will now have a full plate on top but there is nothing I can do about it xxx


----------



## heart tree

Come visit me Hopeful! It's sunny, but not super warm. Probably about 65 today. Warm enough though! You can sit in the sun and it feels great.

My nausea is back again this morning. I had to go grocery shopping and everything looked disgusting. I just grabbed things. I'm not even sure what I bought!


----------



## jenny25

Aww feel better Amanda in having a mini fry up lol x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sunny, so so sorry to hear about your sad news :cry: :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Sunny :sad1:im so so sorry to hear your news, my heart aches for you. Its so unfair - but dont ever give up :hug:


----------



## daviess3

I'm 30 heart so is mine a risky number?? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, you are a young chicken. I don't know what the risk is for a 30 year old just based on your age, but I imagine it's pretty low. The older you get, the higher your risk is. I'm 37 so my risk is going to be a lot higher than yours just based on age.

When they combined your age with your NT measurements and your bloods, they gave you a 1/3476 of having a baby with Down's. That means out of 3476 women in your age group, only one of you will have that baby with Down's. Try not to stress at all. Your NT measurements were also great. 

Are you getting the second trimester blood screening? I'm not sure they offer that to anyone under 35. Ah, to be young again. Enjoy it!

Is anyone feeling brave enough to start posting bump pictures yet? I know Puppy and Hopeful have. I can't decide. I thought my bump was mostly bloat until they told me my uterus had grown up to my belly button. Even though the baby isn't that high yet, I guess it technically is a baby bump. I still kind of feel like it's a fraud bump because it's not the baby!


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - your results are great hun, id only worry if it was 1/100. My friend got that 1/60 and had extra tests and was all clear, yours results are perfect!! You old woman :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: im 30 in 3 months :blush:

Yer everyone post your bump pics!! x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks heart I think at my age it's 1 in 976 so that means its ok, we have a scan at 20 weeks here where I think they check everything! So hopefully it's ok! 
I defo have a bump now! I haven't been to toilet in few days so don't no if it's that, but I actually felt uncomfortable today in a work blouse! Podgy belly here we come!! X


----------



## daviess3

Lou what was ur result if u don't mind me asking?? I no ur younger so will b better than mine! An do we have this trisomy result to coz I haven't had it did u? Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

totally lost my post....

davies- you are so YOUNG! to be 30 again, wow, would love it. heart's and mine are pretty similar. for age related risk only (i'm 36) i think mine said 1 in 130 or something? but if you look online, it says it's 1 in 260? and that is just age, not taking into account anything else so I really think different clinics report it differently.
my risk with NT and bloods was 1 in 750 or something? can't remember now but someting like that. they don't do that other screening with twins. 

we are all fine with excellent numbers! 

heart - would love to come to Cali! post a bump pic!


----------



## heart tree

Ok, here's me being brave. This is 12+5


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/ef6254b8.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Who's next?


----------



## daviess3

Wow ur lovely an slim Amanda! Cute lil bump! I'm in bed will try tom c if I can do it! Ur figures amazing u lucky moo!! 
I have chilled out as at 30 ur risk is 1:900 as an average an the percentage for me is the same as 0.035% so less than 1% so I'm cool with that! They check lots at 20 week scan the trisomy 18 the test I think u us ladies have at 12 we have at 20 weeks they do cleft palate, spinea bifida, Edwards syndrome an heart defects etc an few other conditions like lung problems kidneys etc etc do can chill till next scan!! 

I really fancy a latte! An I'm in bed an really tired boobs r massive! Has anyone else had sore eyes? X


----------



## daviess3

Happy 2nd tri heart! Exciting!! 
X


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hopeful how r u?? They reckon we're gonna have snow Monday! I can't wait! Fan excuse not to go to work I'm not risking anything lol!! I can hibernate!! X


----------



## puppycat

Davies when i was pg with Laura i had terrible dry eyes. I was on drops. It was awful.

I am not on the laptop now so cant post a pic but will do one in celebration of 12weeks tomorrow for you :)


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I'm going to harass you for a bump pic Sarah!!! I can wait until tomorrow though. xo

We do the 20 week scan too. I'm also getting a second set of bloods done at 15 weeks. They will combine those with my results from the first trimester and give me my odds again. They check for more things with these bloods. If the results are bad, I may do amnio. But I'm hoping they are good again. Then the 20 week scan will also give us even more information.

No my eyes haven't been sore. Just tired. I was up at 2am then 5am. 

I'm glad you feel chill about your results. They really are great. Another woman I know on this site was given 1/4 results! She had CVS and the baby was fine! Tim's cousin had 1/16 results. She didn't do any other tests and was relieved when her baby was fine at birth! I can't imagine getting those kinds of results!


----------



## daviess3

Ah hun thanks how u feeling? X


----------



## heart tree

Puppy so excited you are going to be 12 weeks tomorrow! YAY!!!


----------



## puppycat

It is exciting isn't it. I feel like i've been pregnant forever though! Lol.

I'm feeling ok tonight. I managed to drink some flat lemonade and had a bowl of stew. I feel better when i am eating but if i'm already at the severe nausea stage then nothing works.

I think i have resigned myself to the fact that if it's a day of sick then that's that. Some days will be worse than others and i just have to accept it.


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- do bump pic! When it snows here, it basically never shuts down, we need to go to work unless we get like over 10 ft or something..but I'm lucky as I can work from home.

Heart- you r do cute! Wish I was tan like that! So toned too and just tiny bump!

Happy 12 wks tomorrow puppy!


----------



## heart tree

You think I'm tan??? Oh lord, I'm pasty white! I guess I have a little color, but girl, this isn't tan for me at all! I wish! And tone. Well, 3 months ago I was. Haven't touched the gym in 3 months. Sigh. I think I'm going to start doing prenatal yoga to get some of my tone back though. I was in the best shape of my life right before this pregnancy, so I guess I'm just reaping some of those benefits right now. But that's not going to last much longer if I don't get off my butt!

I'm looking forward to some more bump pics from people. That felt like a big step for me!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Wow heart you are a hotty! You look great!!!

Well here is my latest bump pic. It was taken last Saturday at 23 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## heart tree

Now that's a proper bump Mon! I can't wait to look like that!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

heart tree said:


> Now that's a proper bump Mon! I can't wait to look like that!!!

Awww, thank you! It's funny, I'm usually bigger by now. Haven't gained more than 10-11 pounds and truth be told I had to make myself pig out a bit last week to gain 2 lbs lol.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - you are so cute! I will try and take a bump pic in the morning. Right now, it would just be a bloat pic, not cute at all! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Ok Croy, I'll be waiting for that pic tomorrow!


----------



## Embo78

Sunny I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

So sorry sunny xxx

Afm I had pink spotting yest called epu who told me not to worry x managed to get some sleep an now just got up to bleeding can't believe it I really thought everything would be ok this time x epu not open for another 45mins x totally devastated x decided last night though if it is over we won't be trying again I just can't go through this a 5th time so I'm just going to be thankful for what I have an concentrate on that x think I might be in shock no tears writing this just feel numb xxx


----------



## Embo78

Oh no mrskg. I hope you get scanned today and you find out everything's just fine. It could just be a sensitive cervix.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks embo read lots of good stories but imaging worst then anything good is a bonus x I really really thought this was it feel stupid for letting myself think that x think I will def need to speak to someone this time can't do it myself again x an the worst thing is my spiritual belief only believers will understand this but I've been told by 4 mediums it would be ok this time why would my spirit trick me like that I'm feeling so let down by them an my faith has been bashed I don't know how I'll ever get over that xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Mrs Kg I'm so sorry you are going through this. I so hope it's not the worst news for you. 
Sunny Im so sorry. 
:-(


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk I'm sending you massive hugs, an I'm hoping it just maybe a bleed, lots of people have it! I'm thinking of you, it's not over till its over?!! Don't give up. I had spotting an I'm still here, xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks davies I'm trying not to stress x but I really need to be seen today so that I know I can't just sit here wondering iykwim xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Was your spotting red? Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ok ladies I didn't take my progesterone last night as I thought maybe I should wean off like one every other night? Or should I just go cold turkey? But anyway I woken up an feel period crampy! Now feel paranoid! I am constipated to! Sorry tmi!! Haven't been in 3 days! Feels but like that what do u think? Should I use them for little while longer or am I just being paranoid? I heard hb this morning loud an clear! X


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk my spotting was on a Sunday afternoon started off pink light pink got darker as afternoon went on an by evening was dark pink like dusky pink an thickish consistency, sorry tmi! I convinced that was over, didn't imagine for second I would b ok. I went for scan the next day an all fine! No evidence of why I bled but just told me to take it super easy! I did exactly that! Of course I'm not going to lie to u I was paranoid until the next scan a week later an couldn't really believe it would b ok but it was!! So pls don't give up!!xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks again Davies x believe it or not I do still have some hope not much but some x they just called back booked in for scan at 12 will update as soon as poss x please pray to your angels for me xxx


----------



## daviess3

Consider it done my lovely, am thinking of u xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck I'll be thinking of you all the way.xx


----------



## jenny25

I'm praying for you mrs kg you know I spoke to the woman the thee day when I got my scan she said to me it's not the colour of the bleed he said it was how much if it was loads too worry if it's not a lot then not too worry I know it's easier said than done given out history buy I will pray for you hun xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you x its only when I wipe there's none on pad so taking that as a good sign x prepared for worse though xxx


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh mrs kg how everything goes well at the scan. I've got my fingers and toes crossed. I had huge gushing uncontrollable bright red blood loss for 3 weeks in hospital with Elliott and he turned out great in the end . Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Mrsk...have everything crossed for you lovely :hugs:

Heart..jealous mucho at your super sexy slim perfect body and mini bump :hissy:

Mon..beauty of a bump too :cloud9:

Looking forward to seeing everyone's bumps...I am a chunky bird anyway so no shot from me...besides I refuse to take any until after a successful dating scan :coffee:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

I'm jealous of the bumps this is my 7th pregnancy so I'm already starting to bloat out xxx


----------



## puppycat

Here's progression to date. Last one being this morning which shows bloat has disappeared, stomach muscles have given up trying to hold themselves in :haha:
 



Attached Files:







first tri progression.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg hope all is well, PAL is hard enough without bleeding :(


----------



## Mrskg

Not good news x looks like hb stopped not long after scan last wk x


----------



## sunny74

Mrskg said:


> Not good news x looks like hb stopped not long after scan last wk x

:cry:
:hugs:

Crying and hugs is all i can manage at the moment sweets, you are not alone 
xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Mrsk...I'm so so sorry :cry: absolutely gutted for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg- I am so sorry and sad for you. I was really hoping this was going to work out and don't even know what to say. Crying here too


----------



## jenny25

Mrskg I'm do sorry hunny absolutly gutted for you hunny xxx


----------



## puppycat

Oh my goodness :( i am so sorry hun. That's so sad :cry:


----------



## cla

Mrskg Iam so sorry Hun xxxxx


----------



## cla

I went for my scan yesterday and my baby is doing great. I had to post a pic on here because I can't tell anyone after having a loss at 17weeks I just don't know when it's safe to.
 



Attached Files:







0d794250.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry mrskg. I just can't believe it :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, Mrskg. Massive hugs to you my lovely. I'm shocked to read your news right now. I am absolutely speechless. I am sending you all of my love, sweet woman. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

On a separate note, I do also want to acknowledge Cla's scan. That's the hard part about PAL and recurrent losses. We have a greater chance of getting both lovely and awful news in one day. 

Cla, that scan pic is gorgeous. You can see the baby so clearly. Congrats! It's a big milestone for you!

Davies, I caved and took one progesterone last night. I was too scared to go cold turkey. I usually take 2 a day. I think I'm going to take one a day until 14 weeks. I of course googled stopping at 13 weeks and read some horror stories so now I'm scared.


----------



## hopeful23456

Cla - that is a beautiful scan pic! Thanks for posting it and glad we can be here to share the good news

Davies - Bowel cramps suck, I don't think its from going off prog

Heart - I didn't see any horror stories about going off (didn't do a whole lot of searching) but maybe those girls hadn't had regular scans and it was a coincidence? I see that alot. And often they don't say they didn't have weekly scans in the beginning as its just not common for them to have so many.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I completely agree with you about these women not having as many scans. That's probably the case. But it scared me nonetheless. And I remember Pip saying she stayed on later than 13 weeks. So I figured it couldn't hurt to do it at a lesser amount for one more week. Plus I'll have a scan on Friday when I'm 14 weeks which will help reassure me. I did hear the hb today so all is good with the lesser amount.

And I also wanted to say to Davies that I highly doubt the cramping and not taking progesterone are related. It was probably just a scary coincidence. 

I'm expecting bump pictures from Davies and Croy today! You promised!!!


----------



## Pretty Please

oh mrs kg - Im so sorry. It is such bad news so sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

I can't wait for my scan next week too heart! It's on thurs. I understand about wanting to stay on a little longer too..

Puppy- meant to say cute progression bump pics!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, Puppy's bump pics! Thanks for reminding me! Super duper cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pretty Please

Cla - pic looks soooo cute !!!! just perfect :o) 

Just out of interest how much progestrone is your body supposed to produce? I got told that after 8 weeks which is the golden milestone (and mc then dramatically reduces and not at the 13 weeks which everyone talks about) as that is when your placenta takes over and no matter how much cyclojest you take if your placenta isnt producing enough then nothing would really be possible. I completely agree with you all its scary and additional progestrone seems to be the magic thing to keep bubs going - although id eat the stuff all day if it meant keeping bubs :o)


----------



## daviess3

Oh mrskg I'm so so sorry I'm I'm shock! Gutted for u, sending u massive hugs xxx


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, yesterday I was reading all sorts of conflicting things. I haven't read that the placenta takes over at 8 weeks though. I read a range from 10 weeks to never! One woman said she had to stay on it her entire pregnancy. Though I'm guessing that's extremely rare. I read that it can be different for each woman, similar to when we Ov. We don't all Ov exactly on day 14. There is a range. So it could possibly be a bit later than 13 weeks. I don't know exactly how much the body is supposed to produce. I'm pretty sure I'd be fine if I went off of them now, but I like the idea of weaning off.


----------



## Round2

Mrskg, I'm so sorry. Take care of yourself, we're all here if you need to talk.


----------



## Mon_n_john

MrsK I am so sorry my lovely.


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you ladies x I will def be following this thread to see how you are all getting on x

It's not set in stone but as of just now I've choose to mc naturally just wondering how long this will take though?? Also this is another different mc from my last 3 so she said it will prob be worse as there is a baby there this time x I'm not worried about the pain just the timeline x we've also decided not to try again...too soon decide that? I'm not sure x think when it's over I will contact the bereavement midwife for some counselling just to get my head straight x

Cla you pic is gorgeous I think team pink xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg, I definitely think it is too early to decide what you want to do in the future. After each of my losses, I couldn't fathom going through the pain again. But after a while, I couldn't fathom not trying again. You don't have to make any decisions about that right now. Now you just need to focus on keeping yourself as comfortable as possible, getting lots of hugs, crying and doing what you can to take care of yourself. I don't know how long it will take to pass this naturally. From reading other people's experiences, I think it can take some time. It's probably good that you've already started to bleed. Well as good as these things can be. It means your body is preparing to pass the pregnancy. Do you have pain meds to take?


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks heart x with my mmc it took ages but they said that's common an an empty sac takes longer for some reason I had 2 failed medical managements then it passed itself x I'm thinking bleeding is a good sign an back starting to get period achey so something happening x yeah they sent me home with dihydrocodeine an I have over the counter meds too x


----------



## cla

Mrskg said:


> Thank you ladies x I will def be following this thread to see how you are all getting on x
> 
> It's not set in stone but as of just now I've choose to mc naturally just wondering how long this will take though?? Also this is another different mc from my last 3 so she said it will prob be worse as there is a baby there this time x I'm not worried about the pain just the timeline x we've also decided not to try again...too soon decide that? I'm not sure x think when it's over I will contact the bereavement midwife for some counselling just to get my head straight x
> 
> Cla you pic is gorgeous I think team pink xxxx

Thank you so much for that Hun it really means a lot. As I have said before Iam so sorry for your loss xxxxxx


----------



## ttclou25

MrsKg - so sorry lovely :cry: I also agree it could be too early to say no more tries, but you have been through a hell of a lot hunni. Its got to work one day. I think your doing the right thing seeing the bereavement councellor xxx

Cla - Fab piccy hun,baby looks good :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Cla gorgeous scan I think girly to xx
I'm going to do cyclogest every other day! Had headache all day!! So finding hard to look at computer! X


----------



## heart tree

Bump picture Davies!


----------



## daviess3

Oh heart I may have to do Tom my head is banging the house is a mess where boilers done they ram new pipes etc an dust an crap everywhere! My head is banging! Rowing with hubby as he told me he's going snow boarding in 2 weeks! I said he's selfish we have loads I want to do to the house! Rather than him spend money going bloody snowboarding! I just feel like he's very selfish at moment! Is it me bein hormonal an unreasonable? He's going wednesday to Monday in few weeks! That worries me what if I need him! How can he not want to b with me? I feel very hurt that he wants a holiday away from me! Had huge row with him! X


----------



## jenny25

Awww Davies hun your not being selfish at all hun I think he should be at home for the time being sorting the things out in the house that he should be doing xxx


----------



## daviess3

Well I do really we havent even touched upstairs in our house! It needs plastering painting I just want a little bit of something! I want to b put first! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I can wait for the bump picture.

You aren't being selfish for wanting him home. But you're also probably hormonal too. Try not to take it too personally that he wants to go snowboarding. I bet it doesn't mean he wants to get away from you. Rather, he just wants to have some fun. I don't think men think like we do. I've found they often don't have ulterior motives. They usually wear their feelings on their sleeve. He probably wasn't even thinking about the fact that you might want him home. That being said, your emotions are valid. If you feel hurt, you feel hurt. Nothing wrong with that.

My husband is going to Europe for 2 weeks in March. I'm very worried not to have him here. It's so far away. If something were to happen, he wouldn't be able to get back here quickly. I'm also very jealous. We've never been to Europe together. I just don't feel confident going with him. It feels too far away from home and my doctors. I'm trying to see the positive in it. I'll get the house to myself which I LOVE! I get the bed to myself. I can watch the TV shows I want to watch. It isn't all bad.


----------



## daviess3

I no Amanda I will probably actually enjoy him not being here! But it's the thought of it I worry bout him hurting himself or something happening to me! I am a massive worrier! I don't really no y I'm making such a fuss I no i am the same as u I actually enjoy my own company! I don't no guess its hormones an thus stinking headache! Promise bump Tom Hun x


----------



## ttclou25

i definately agree with you davies - my dh is not spending any money on anything but getting our house ready for this lo. tbh he has been amazing and even has turned down nights out with the blokes to stay in with me. But i know what you mean that you really want his support at the moment, maybe announce your planning a girly trip away soon after baby arrives, that might scare him. :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Great idea Lou! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Oooo that sounds like a plan davies get a girlie trip away xxx


----------



## daviess3

He is so laid back he would b fine! An he's used to me going away!! He's not scared of babies either! He's not scared of hard work! He's been up since 6 been to work come back took me for lunch we walked dog he's priced a job made some bits for a job, come home an coz I was sulking he's done everything hoovered cleaned floors washing folded towels bedding an I say here like a stroppy 15 yr old! I do think he deserves a bit of fun he works hard, he's a massive adrenaline junky?!! But I want to have him here to pick on an moan at lol! 
He is going to do an plan all my jobs I want done upstairs before I start talking to him normally let me tell u!! I couldn't have him go away an him think im upset with him coz I couldn't handle that! 
I'm thinking I'm gonna say i want a spa night with the girls! X


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I would be upset too as I really rely on my hubby especially at your vulnerable time and if the house needs doing. But boys will be boys and they just need that boy time so it's a tricky one x x i was wondering the other day did you get your progesterone from St marys? X x


----------



## daviess3

I got it from my gp as I have low progesterone levels! But st Mary's can prescribe it to! An they do the promise trials. I'm awake now with my dry eyes n period like pains! I used my pessarie last night I can't help worry! Few more days then try again lol x


----------



## Mrskg

Morning ladies woke up hoping yest was a dream x unfortunately reality hit straight away x now have a plan of action though if it doesn't happen naturally I've booked myself in for med management thurs an day patient sat least in hospital they can give me stronger meds would quite like to be out of it for a wee while right now x im in agony back aching though so hopefully things progressing nurse told me to keep up an about but all I want to do is curl up in bed x

Hope you are all having a better day than me xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Thinking of u my lovely so sorry massive hugs xx


----------



## jenny25

Thinking of you lovely xxxx


Davies I have extra progesterone if you want too have it xx

Well me and Paul mastered up in some fun last night since we dtd to get pregnant we didn't have full sex cause I was too worried incase I'd bleed so we done othe stuff and it was great omg who knew that it was so much better when pregnant lol


----------



## daviess3

Is it cyclogest Jenny? Im going to call my doc Tom an say I need repeat prescription if they won't give me any then may take u up on that Jenny, thanks hun x


----------



## jenny25

Yep darling it is darling I have boxes of it xx

Can I ask a question even tho I have the little blood pockets not having full sex will that still be ok too do the other stuff ? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Jen, I still done other stuff! As I had a major urge lol! Right now I feel like my period is coming so no urges for sex for me! Quite the opposite! I hate men today! Lol it's our anniversary Tuesday he better have a fab present for me! I haven't got him anything yet an I don't think I can be arsed! X


----------



## daviess3

Sorry went off on a tangent there! I would just b careful an I wouldnt do to much lol!! X


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao cheers I've been like that a couple of times this week it's strange but can't complain I guess the sex hormone increases a lot lol 

I'm also quiet teary today not to mention I have no desire for food not feeling sick but unjust don't want it so I'm nibbling on bits if cheese I can hardly eat just now due to the whole tooth thing I'm back st the dentist but I won't have my full plate till wed so I have to go like this too st Mary's I feel so ashamed :(


----------



## heart tree

Fili, how are you honey? I was thinking about you and trying to remember when you had the D&C scheduled. I hope you are doing ok sweet woman.

Mrskg, it is a bad dream and reality all wrapped into one. I'm glad you have a plan. I don't blame you for wanting to be drugged up and out of it. I hope this passes quickly and painlessly for you. You deserve some mercy.

Davies, do you remember what your low progesterone levels were? I'm just curious. Did you get them tested before you were pregnant or during pregnancy? I've only had mine tested once when I wasn't pregnant. The levels were 14.5 which showed I ovulated. But my LP has always been short. I've never had my levels tested while pregnant. That's why I'm afraid to stop the suppositories. I think I'll ask to have them tested on Friday.

Jen, I was told complete pelvic rest, meaning no orgasms. You don't want to irritate the uterus at all right now. I've had no desire for anything since I've been pregnant. I think my nausea makes it harder for me to want to engage in anything with my husband. On occasion we take care of his needs, but that's about it! And there is no sex involved if you know what I mean. He's dying. He keeps asking when we can have sex. I keep telling him we need to wait! Since I don't have a blood clot anymore, I'm sure we could dtd now, but I just don't feel like it. I can't wait for the nausea to go away.

I cried several times yesterday. All of them were tears of joy. But I couldn't stop blubbering. Hormones!

Do we get to see bump pics today girls?


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh mrs kg - hope everything goes as pain free as possible not nice being in this position xxxx hope hubby is looking after you well and your taking it easy x 

Heart - tears of joy sounds lovely x 

Wish I could fast forward a few months and see where I am - I hate not knowing it just stresses me. I don't believe in mystic Meg etc or cards / god or praying - i think things happen for a reason and they are either good or bad - fingers crossed good for everyone x


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're doing your fair share of tears of joy heart, I've cried quite a few for you!!! : cloud9: x x x Yes I have to have a d and c :-( can't believe it. But at least it will finally be over. I jet bled soooo much can't believe there's still stuff in there! Still keeping up the running, just done 3 miles with hubby, felt good after. Been looking at surrogacy websites today feeling like that could be an option if I keep miscarrying.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I did quite a bit of research about surrogacy and thought I was going to do it about 6 months ago. If you have any questions about it, let me know. 

Do you have the d&c scheduled? It will be good to move on. 

I still have hope that you're going to have your baby.


----------



## heart tree

Pretty do you have another scan scheduled?


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies.

Can't remember when i updated but in a nut shell: daughter has ear infection, refuses to take her meds. Screaming every time, have to pin her down. Cough too so when she gets worked up she coughs and heaves.

I'm ok just worked up with the worry and tired.


----------



## Pretty Please

I'm waiting for the response back from St Marys but trying to schedule a scan and consultation in 2 weeks 8 feb as that will be 8.5 weeks. 

Also on fri went 1st time for rmc Nhs appointment only took 4 months to come through but he said he would scan me be too as it must of been on records mmc in oct and all other mc he also recognized me as I was high risk in last prego and i was scanned by him a few times. Supposed to be on Wednesday but I'm going to delay it as probability is that if bubs going to die will be between 8-9 weeks or that what consultant reckons as that's "danger zone" in first tri so on the phone Tom and see what they can do.

How's everyones we?

Just had 2 more slices of melted cheese on toast love it but will make me fat if I carrying on eating it at this rate !


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart, from what I can gather the whole process seems to be very long and difficult! Did you ever hear about the surrogacy clinics you can go to in India? They were featured on Oprah Winfrey once, one is called the rotunda and the other is in akanksha or something like that. Anyway the women in India really want to do it for the money and they are well looked after (their husbands even agree to it) and they must have completed their own families before they're allowed. They are also counselled before agreeing to it. They earn about 7000 dollars but this is a lifetimes wages for them. Seems extreme though!


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - 3 miles wow u are so fit !!!! Oh sorry u are having d&c after everything you have gone through x when do you have to go into hospital ? 

Puppy - no chance of bribing your child with choc ? Ear injections very painful :(


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - when you have your testing at St Marys going on what they have told you previously have you been on that combo of meds ? With that doesage ? It's so hard all the stress but you will get there - hopefully it's just tweaking the meds for u - i really hope so xxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pretty I hope you get to 12 weeks really soon, got everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty did we post at the same time!? Ive never been on hep and aspirin together so I'll try that, I just want a back up plan so looking into surrogacy too and it makes me feel better!


----------



## daviess3

Heart my levels were tested at beginning an they were well high! But I was on 800mg a day then that's why I lowered it myself to 400mg but my levels were low before that's y I was put on clomid! 
Felt very emotional today my throats sore to! Think I'm gonna get another poxy cold!! X
How's everyone x


----------



## daviess3

Fili how u doing Hun? Soz u got to have d and c but at least then u no its over xx
So hard to no what to say xxx we missed u though xx


----------



## jenny25

Awww Hun I have felt like yourself today sweet xxx I'm dreading tomorrow gotta have a extraction done at the dentist thinking about it makes me feel sick either that or it's cause I had three large slices of pizza and loads of onion rings x


----------



## daviess3

Jen do u have any sort of anestetic? I had veg soup risotto an cheesecake for dinner yum!! X


----------



## jenny25

Davies just the injection that they use for like fillings how come ? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Just wondered I hate dentist at best of times!! Lol I thought they couldn't do anything like that when pg, I thought they would just dunno really what I thought! Obviously they can't leave u in pain! Lol ignore me! X


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Davies I hope you feel better soon but a cold and feeling emotional just mean your baby's growing! X x x


----------



## puppycat

Lots of dental talk in here - haven't been brave enough to go for a while!

Tried to find hb on doppler but no luck and obviously because i've had 2 reasonable MS free days i'm thinking the worst. :( no pleasing me is there!


----------



## daviess3

Puppy don't stress try again in bit hun or in morn, what one do u have? Have u tried knees up it makes massive difference to me! X


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i tried everything hun. Knees up, knees down, bum up, lying flat, you name it.
I have my neighbours angelssounds. I found hb with it at 9+2 but nothing now


----------



## heart tree

Oh Puppy, those dopplers can be a blessing and a curse. When is your next scan? Try again in a few hours. I bet you'll find it. But I can imagine how you must be fearing the worst. It's only natural. 

Fili, I have heard of the India surrogacy programs. It seemed so far out of my reality because of the distance. I decided I was going to use someone local. But it is a lot less expensive going with an Indian woman! 

Davies, sorry about the cold! Still waiting for that bump picture! LOL!

Pretty, let us know when you've scheduled your next scan. I hope you can get one on the 8th.

I just spent a lovely afternoon with a girlfriend who is almost 8 months pregnant. I'm making a baby blanket for her. We had brunch at a nice place in San Francisco and then went fabric shopping. It was so much fun to talk about our pregnancies. It's the first time I've been able to spend time with a pregnant woman!

Now I'm full and have nausea. I can't wait for it to go away!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Puppy- I hope you find hb soon, it must be stressful not to find it but I'm sure baby was just playing hide and seek. 

Davies - sorry your not feeling well, I seem to catch every bug too, damn pregnancy immune suppression! Hope it's over quick for you.

Fili - ATleast after the dnc it'ss be over physically although I'm sure your not thrilled about the idea of having one. 

jenny - I didn't think you could have dental work either but I also haven't been to the dentist in years so what would I know!!! Hoping for a wuick recovery for you, the dead mouth is always so attractive and comfortable!!!

Heart - It is so nice to just talk babies isn't it and a fellow pregnant woman is ideal, so glad you got to do that.

sorry if I missed anyone I was going of memory.

afm - nothing much to report here just enjoying being pregnant and having everyone know. I told someone at work this morning and had butterflies in my stomach, I must still be nervous about telling people. 2nd tri on Wednesday so looking forward to seeing the back of this shitty trimester! I'm gonna miss the fortnightly scans tho!


----------



## croydongirl

Hi ladies, been such a busy weekend I haven't been home to get on the computer. I have been trying to do some homework projects but i feel like I can't keep up. I am so ready for this quarter to be done. I even missed a test i should have taken on Friday because I totally forgot! I was totally prepared for it, but spaced until today and its too late. I wrote my prof to see if i can take it late, but i am not sure if he will be sympathetic!

I am wearing maternity jeans. I cannot believe how comfortable they are. I think we will be friends!

Puppy - The doppler can be a blessing and a curse. I found the heartbeat the first time we tried, but the next day i tried for AGES and couldn't get it Then hubby and I tried yesterday and after a little while there it was again, beating away. I am sure its fine but I also know how worrying it can be. Poppy is probably just hiding!

Ladies considering surrogacy, you should check out this blog. I started following it a while back. They used a surrogate in India and are expecting twins. I am sure you could contact her if you had questions, or even just reading her blog, and others on her site you could get an idea of those particular programs. Here is the link
https://www.rastalesstraveled.com/


----------



## daviess3

Well ladies been up since 530 with razor blades in my throat! The usual hangover feelin an dry eyes oh an backache! Maann feel like I'm fallin apart! X


----------



## Embo78

That sounds awful Davies :(

Well it's my 12 week scan today eeek!! Wish me luck ladies :/


----------



## daviess3

Oh embo good luck sweetie u b fine I no it, enjoy it, I think it's most amazing thing ever! X


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck embo!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww davies :hugs: are you still going to work? X x


----------



## daviess3

No was going to! Do feel but bad but I can't my eyes so sore throats awful etc etv sorry I'm
Bored of my own moaning! I just think I'm only going to pass it on! What's point? X


----------



## jenny25

Awww davies I hope you feel better Hun xxx


Good luck embo xxxx


Well dry heaving this morning lovely I think it's safe too have dental work done in 1st tri and 2nd but too avoid it in 3rd xx


----------



## filipenko32

You should stay at home and take it easy :hugs:
Jenny good luck with the dental work :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Thank you darling just off too do the school run now xx


----------



## ttclou25

Good luck today Embo!! :thumbup::thumbup: Bring us back some piccies x


----------



## daviess3

Yes Jen good luck today sweet, don't envy u! I got a day on sofa with duvet dog this morning, an loose women this afternoon! 
My bump shot 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/65fcb1c5.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/bb2ae14d.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Man I need some sun on my bones! Look so pasty haven't had sun for 8 weeks nearly 9!! X


----------



## jenny25

Lovely bump hun xxx


----------



## cla

lovely bump xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Davies loving the bump pic. Can see a little pocket shaping up nicely there :)

I looked up surrogacy a few months back, in the uk the rules are so strict. Don't know how they are in US but here u have to fill in all sorts of forms and can only get paid expenses and then its limited. 

We're lucky because we have Laura so could easily just say 'we keep miscarrying so lets just admit defeat' but thats not to easy when you have a big empty space in your house. Must be awful for you ladies who are TTC no 1 :(

Didnt try again with doppler. I'm on day 3 of no MS whatsoever. It's not helping my overall feeling of doom. No more scans until March 28


----------



## jenny25

Darling can I give you some advice on the Doppler do it low down and slowly rotate the head then move along slightly that's how it worked for me last time xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck with scan today embo xxx

Fili so sorry your are having to have a d&c xxxx

Lovely bump Davies xxxx

Puppy hope you are ok xxxx

Jenny hope dentist goes well xxx

Sorry if i missed anyone head a mess xxx

Posted a tmi question on recurrent mc thread if anyone can have a look an that'd be great thanks xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - Beautiful bump, i feel white as anything too, roll on summer, im jealous most of you will be big in summer when you can show off these gorgous bumps in nice maxi dresses etc. Ive had to wear big fat jumpers and coats and look like a humper lumper :wacko: 

I did a bump pic at weekend
 



Attached Files:







397937_10150535745584484_512119483_8486552_195003733_n.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daviess3

Wow Lou now that's gorgeous lil bump!!! Very neat! I'm gonna balloon I no it! Haha! What's ur due date Lou? I hope I look like u at 32 weeks! X


----------



## jenny25

Well didn't get the extraction today I'm being fitted for a plate sigh x


----------



## Embo78

Here's my little baba!! Everything's perfect. Nuchal fold measurement was 1.5 :) :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/f4b525bd.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Cute bumps 

Davies- u r tiny! Cute bump starting! I do think, at least with mine, I look bigger in person then on a pic

Lou- compact bump! When I see bumps like yours makes me a little scared as with one it looks pretty full in there...

Puppy- It sounds like you are feeling a little better? Hopefully?

Jenny- hoping that tooth situation is fixed soon!

Embo- good luck with your scan! 

I am mad at bras and maternity shirts. I tried on many bras and none fit, I know I'm not over 40 inches for a bra size,a 40 d was tight around the middle.
Need to find a real maternity store and get fitted. The sports bras didn't even fit right. 
And I laughed my ass off in the mirror in the dressing room, my boobs look like road maps or zombie boobs. All blue veins! 
And the shirts seem to be perfect for girls with small shoulders, I have muscles and broader shoulders and they are too tight around there and way too big at the bottom. 
Can you tell I'm hormonal today? Lol

First time I could go clothes shopping and ended up with 2 more yoga type pants. 

Puppy- in going to fine bra extenders today and see if they help, thanks for the tip!


----------



## heart tree

Running off to work but wanted to say thanks for the bump shots Davies and Lou! So cute!! 

Embo great scan pic! Congrats!

Hope everyone has a great day. I'll try to check in when I can.


----------



## puppycat

Just found hb on doppler :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

It was horrible having my bloods taken. She couldn't get a vein do she had to insert a cannula and literally suck the blood outta me. It bloody hurt too!!


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - thanks hun - due date is 25th march but ive ordered him at 37 weeks at the beginning of march :haha: lol

Embo - fab piccys and great results - so pleased your scan went well bet your on cloud nine :happydance: ouch to bloods

Hopeful - I was told to get a sports bra - underwires are a no no at some point in pregnancy as its stops the milk ducts or something, i didnt realise this and got told off. 

Heart - Have a great day at work! Ive just got in from work :happydance:


Puppy - yay to heartbeat :happydance::happydance:, blooming dopplers can be a pest


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks lou! i need to find some comfy sports bras!

embo - beautiful pic and congrats! isn't it nice to know everything is going well?

puppy - yay for finding the heartbeat!

fili - hope you are doing well. sounds like you are getting a d & c? i had one about 12 years ago and it was fine, i didn't know anything about what they were, exactly why i was having it, etc but it was nice to get it over with right then and there and not have to wait.


----------



## jenny25

Beautiful pic embo congrats xxx


Guys I have just realised that my nt scan I will be 12+4 and that is the exact same gestation I found out about Jamie's problems and i have the same consultant the same day omg


----------



## heart tree

On the bus to work. Had to check in again! I'm a b&b addict. Puppy I knew you'd find the hb. Sometimes it takes some persistence. Mine this morning was so loud it made me laugh. The baby sounded like it was about to pop out of my belly it was so close to the surface. 

Good to know about the underwires. I hope you find something that fits Hopeful. Last day in week 13 for you! Now there will be no question about 1st or 2nd tri! It's official according to all sources!

I used to be such a massive clothes shopper. I loved buying clothes. Now I hate it. I need to buy some pants and bras but keep putting it off. Such a change!

Lou the rest of your body looks so slim. I want to look like you with a bump. 

Davies you look very fit! So cute you are. 

Croy, where are you? You promised a bump pic! I hope your professor lets you take up a make up exam. Pregnancy brain at it's finest! 

Ok I'm really off to work now. Bye!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi hopeful :hugs: yep I'm all booked in for Thursday. Had a complete emotional meltdown this morning but feeling better now. I had a d and c for my third mc and it was fine it's just I didn't want another op on my womb! I was wondering whether fertility treatments like you had might stop me miscarrying even though I ov regularly maybe it improves the egg? X x x


----------



## heart tree

Jen this baby is different. You've already had good scans. Try not to measure this baby to Jamie. It's a different baby. And don't forget, you have sweet Aaron. You are capable of having a healthy baby.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I hope you find some bras, I struggled at 7 weeks and my boobs have not really gone down much despite losing weight it's annoying and the wrong bra can be really uncomfortable and annoying!


----------



## filipenko32

Jen heart is right you can't compare to Jamie but I understand why you're scared. This time around it's going to be a happy moment :hugs: 
Mrskg how you doing? Are you still feeling shocked? My shock alone didn't properly wear off for about 3 days! X x x x 
Embo!!! Fantastic news and a wonderful pic of your baby :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

I know guys but my scan with Jamie at 8+4 was fine and I didn't get scanned in between them and it's exactly the same thing around again I know it's silly and I know this baby is growing faster than Jamie it's just like a wake up call my hormones are whacky and I know I'm over thinking things but I just can't help think what if my scan is less than 48 hours I'm nervous but have a sense of calm that I'm having a pretty easy pregnancy this time around its just the hormones are hard too balance at te moment xx


----------



## daviess3

Embo congrats darling I can't see ur pic, why?? I'm gonna try on my laptop!! Pleased it all went well my lovely, yay puppy new u would!! 

Jenny is that not good? I would b pleased lol! 
Heart i wish I was fit like u!! X


----------



## Embo78

It's just the best feeling in the world isn't it? I burst into tears before we went in. I just felt so weird being in the proper scanning place. I didn't have the comfort of my Epu nurse etc!! Gav was so good. Rubbing my back saying everything's absolutely fine! Bless!


----------



## jenny25

I dunno lol I'm whacky lol x


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- you will be fine and although it sucks going to the same place with the same person you had a bad scan with, I think most of us went through that too and it turned out good this time! Makes it feel like you need to worry more but it will be fine!

Fili- will your health care system pay for the meds and iui? Luckily mine did as I don't know if I would have paid for all of it on my own just because it was thousands with meds and appts.Probably would have kept goIng natural if no insurance

If I knew then what I knew now, I would have skipped the clomid cycles and gone right to injectibles.
it may take a couple cycles though as they need to see how your body responds (especially with injectibles) but Davies was fine with just clomid. 

I would, if I were you do both prednisone and heparin just to rule anything out right away. 
mabye start at bfp? at least with the prednosone? I know some start earlier though with high nk cells. What was your nk % and was it blood nk? 
have you done clomid before or had any cycle monitored by internal ultrasound to check your follicles? I want to get you on the fast track ;)
I looked into ivf with pgd when I was 3 days after the iui in nov when I got preg. Still have the info in the car, had gone to the monthly intro mtg. It was hard to think about as its really expensive and they can't guarantee you won't mc that way too. Seemed like the 50 people there just couldn't get preg so didn't deal with mcs.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks hopeful. Unfortunately in this country we would have to pay for it ourselves but we could afford it thankfully well I'm poor but I'm fortunate to have hubby to pay but we'd rather have insurance obviously, they just don't do it here for fertility. I'm mainly curious as to why a doctor would treat me with the injectables etc when I ovulate normally on my own - do you think that a better quality egg can be got? I have had some internal monitoring. I have an antral follie count of 19 and one egg I actually got preggo with was seen on a routine scan ready to pop and it was 21 mm which the doc said looked healthy. What reasons did your doctor give for you when you ov on your own? Obviously it was a genius idea!! X x x

Edit - I was also thinking, could there have been a chance that all your released eggs would have been fertilised? Did they ever say this might happen or this a low risk? I'm always asking you questions lol! You shouldnt be such a success story!!


----------



## filipenko32

I will do the pred, hep, prog, and aspirin too from bfp.


----------



## hopeful23456

you can start aspirin now, I was thinking i started it last spring but maybe it was the spring before so will be about 2 years? my life has kinda been a blur.

I ovulate like clockwork, 27 day cycles, always o on CD14. the meds just give you more follies so more chances to get pregnant and are supposed to bring out higher quality to the eggs (although they didn't think mine was egg quality issue). my progesterone was low when was preg naturally (less than 15, probably lower, would need to check the records). but clomid somehow makes you make more progesterone and so do injectibles.
i was also on 100mg/day progesterone but it was low when only on progesterone and no stim meds.

my follies never got to 21 mm that I know of (only had them measured when on stim meds - clomid or injectibles). i think the biggest was 18 but that was measured a day before trigger shot so could have grown a little more. 

previous stim cycles weren't as long as this last one...

my bfp cycle this time i had smaller follies and they grew them for longer (Ovu CD 17 as was all controlled by meds) and CD 14 the biggest were two 15mm, smallest were 10mm and some in between (6 ended up releasing eggs if you count corpus luteums). so i knew they grew a tiny bit more but they don't need them to get super big on stims. even with IVF they call 15mm a mature follie.

I think there may be something there with growing them properly and not letting them get too big. some girls say their follies are over 25mm and i think that's an over-ripe one. but, that's just what i think maybe happens as you can never be too sure.

seems like follies are like baking a cake, you don't want it raw and don't want it overcooked ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful that's really interesting thank you. I wonder if mine are getting too overripe. Think i will send an email to our very nice and helpful fertility doctor now! Thanks so much x x x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful, I wanted to ask if you take more folic acid cause of the twins?


----------



## hopeful23456

fili- your issue could just be that you needed heparin too as I had never even had anything form in a sac before (except some liquid stuff once)?

florida - I have taken alot of folic acid for a long time now (started it when I started baby aspirin, either a year or 2 ago this spring). I bet is has just been 1 year now that I think of it...?

I have mthfr a1298c which they say 40% of people have and most don't even know, it just came up on my rpl testing, it's the least harmful of all of the mthfr mutations and is an inability to process folic acid properly (the more harmful versions are also considered blood clotting disorders).
so I used to take 4 mg/day of it and then changed to neevo dha and metanx which also equal 4 mg of l-methyfolate which I take instead now because it's an easier form of folic acid to absorb. 

a normal prenatal has 400 micrograms I think? so 4 mg is a ton.

how are you feeling? I think i am growing more around the middle all day every day.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wow, so much information! Thank you :)

I'm well, still dealing with MS and hoping it passes come 2nd tri :) My pants aren't closing (the button) so I'm stuck in pajamas all day (i work from home) and really have nothing to wear out! So I've got to invest in some comfy pants soon. So exciting :) I know it's just bloat, cause they're so little still, but it's nice to know that the changes are because of the babies :)


----------



## hopeful23456

florida - so lucky to work from home! i can work from home 1 day/wk but have a dr note that says i can work more from home too if i need to. wait till you get 13 weeks, you just keep growing and growing, it's strange to feel so full down there.


----------



## heart tree

Hey all, haven't had time to read, but Croy emailed me her bump pic and I wanted to post it for her.

Soooo cute!!!

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/2b14263a.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Very cute Croy! You look so happy ;)


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks, I am but I also just woke up and still had some nice bed hair! Hubby didn't mention that when he took the picture. I didn't realise until I took a closer look later in the day - next picture I will be wearing makeup and everything! ha ha


----------



## justwaiting

Lovely bump pics ladies. I'm just bloated not game to show myself yet!

Embo congrats on the great scan. Your bubba is beautiful. You must be relieved.

Puppy - yay for a hb so exciting and finally!

Hopeful - I had the same issue with maternity bras. I bought to just by trying them on and they have an extra set of clips (built in extender) which has been helpful and I felt like they were getting tighter. I also went out and bought some crop tops, I sleep in the less supportive ones and where the others everywhere. I'm a 14dd (not sure what that translates to) so my boobs are on the bigger side and I find them comfy. Underwires hurt, seems irritate and anything near my nipples drives me crazy. With the shirts maybe stick to your regular shirts just in a bigger size, I'm broad and long and find tops hard to find anyway, also a singlet or cami under a shirt that is getting a little short also saves me.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful ur a lemon!! Congrats on 14 weeks so exciting I can't wait!!! 
Croydon lovely little bump starting, u look good in the morning I wouldn't dare post my pic lol. Not a morning person!!! Even though I'm up now! I am tired! 

Morning ladies. Xx


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls I feel like crap was up for two hours during the night feeling sick but did go away an then couldn't get back too sleep now when I did wake this morning my head eyes and throat hurt :-( think its either a head cold or a cold better be away by tomorrow as I have to travel into paddington to st Mary's and there is nothing worse than traveling when you don't feel great so gonna do the school run come home have a hot drink take some pain killers and get back into bed 


Has anyone got scans today ? I'm on through my phone so can't see xx


----------



## daviess3

Oh Jen it's the bloody weather makes you feel awful, I ate lots of oranges mines there still had lots of hot drinks to ease your throat! Hope you feel better hun an u wrap up warm tommorow!! 

I just did a Facebook announcement!!! Scary or what!! How brave am I!! It's our 2nd year wedding anniversary today!! An it felt right!! It snowed on my wedding day an is snowing finely today feels wierd!! One of best days of my life!! X


----------



## jenny25

Aww happy anniversary Hun i see. Your announcement so happy for you Hun xxxout baby is due 10 days before our 1st wedding anniversary how cool lol 

I have some vitamin c tablets I might take too help boost my system xx


----------



## puppycat

I saw your fb announcement! Woooo! Yup i now think boy. I can't remember what i said before. I'll prob change my mind again too! Haha.

This baby is due 11 days after our 3rd wedding anniversary. I think it'll be early like Laura though :)


----------



## daviess3

Was Laura early? Thanks girls I feel like it's brought a bit of extra magic to the day, an it's wierd it snowed on my wedding day an we had few little dots today!! So happy right now! X
Everyone at home thinks boy but everyone on here thinks girl when I posted in first tri! On thur I'm going to b brave an post in 2nd tri!!! An see what they think!! Can't see nub in picture I put on fb so who knows!! 

U had sleep Jen! I just had lovely hot bath!! Thinking of dtd tonight!! Well it's our anniversary I'm a day off 14 weeks still taking my progesterone an poor hubby hasn't had any for 2 months!! Needless to say I don't think it will take long (sorry tmi)!! Lol x
As long as he understands it won't b an everyday occurrence! But I do feel like I should an I want to! X


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

Great pics and scan pics too ! 

I always reckon you can tell by the shape of the bump when u get late into second tri. More rounded and fat on the back boy and more at the front girl !!!! 

Are you going for gender scan? Or surprises?

Fil I'm glad u haven't been on that combo before because hopefully that will be the magic meds that will give u bubs- really hope so xxxx

Even those scanners can sometimes get it wrong !!!! I was convinced girl and it was actually a boy ! Previously wanted all girls but now I'd love all boys if I'm ever so lucky to have enough baby


----------



## daviess3

Hi pretty surprise for me!! X


----------



## jenny25

Was having a great sleep until the house phone went bloody cold callers grrrr did I mention I had a dream last night I was having sex with Charlie sheen I was still pregnant but then after it I started bleeding and I woke up this morning more concerned that I was bleeding rather than having sex with Charlie sheen lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Davies I loved reading your post about your wedding anniversary (congratulations!) and how happy you are! :cry: :cloud9: not sure about dtd though, just my opinion but I don't want you to panic afterwards :hugs: could you do other stuff!? X


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty are you going to find out the gender?


----------



## Embo78

I find out the gender 3 weeks today :) :) :)


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh how exciting embo!!


----------



## Embo78

It's weird cos I have absolutely no idea this time. With my three I just "knew" the sex of each of them. I got 2 outta 3 right. 
With dd no. 1 as soon as I saw the two lines on the test I looked in the mirror and said "I'm having a girl" got that one right. With DD no.2 I was absolutely convinced she was a boy. I didn't believe the scan that said she was a girl!!!
With my DS I knew immediately he was a boy!! 2 outta 3 ain't bad!!!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Laura was 17 days early! My waters went one morning on the loo! Lol

Had a naughty dream too and woke up and took advantage of DH :blush: he didnt mind though! Haha


----------



## Pretty Please

fil - Im not really thinking that far ahead at the moment. Still not believing this baby is going to last and then less of a downer. However, if I got to 16 weeks yes I would. Only because I love shopping for bargins - its my hobby try not to buy full price on baby items love going round all the shops and getting designer clothes marked down by 70% - only problem with that is Ive got Elliott clothes until he is 3 - far too much stuff !!!! Im on zero pay now so trying not to spend and also got to sort out whether im going back to work or not my husband doesnt want me to as my parents are 250 miles away and nurserys dont work too short hours as I have to be in work 7am - 8pm so it would have to be a private nanny. 

God its freezing in London - did you miss your run today fil? love proper snowing weather but not this in-between stuff ! 

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow for you honey. Which hospital are you going to? Hopefully its a nice one that having caring staff xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful happy lemony 14 weeks! Right behind you!

Davies I saw your post on FB. What lovely timing! I'm so happy for you. I've been contemplating dtd once I hit 14 weeks. I'm going to ask my doctor on Friday. It's a scary thought. If I do it, it will be for my husband's sake, not mine LOL!

Jen I'm not so sure having sex with Charlie Sheen sounds like a dream. More like a nightmare to me! LOL! My husbands company makes all of his merchandise. T-shirts etc. My husband's boss met Charlie and the goddesses during his whole rant a few months ago. Apparently he was pretty normal at the meeting. I also had a dream last night that I was bleeding. I woke up in a panic. But it was just a bad dream and so was yours. You'll do great tomorrow. 

Pretty we are definitely finding out gender. It will help me bond with this baby. Also my brother is a manager at the Gap and is already buying baby clothes. He wants to make sure he's buying the right stuff. 

Another busy day at work for me, so I won't be on here too much. I hope everyone has a good, easy pregnancy day today.


----------



## daviess3

amanda im so jealous ur bro works at gap i love baby gap!! Whenever my sis or friends were pg pre all my mc days i would go an spend fortunes i love there clothes!! X
Fili i no but i asked st marys they said after 13 weeks! I am scared but iwant to try for hubby sake hes waited to months not pressured an it is our anniversary we have done other stuff an fxd been ok!!

Puppy did u dtd then? I will feel better knowing im not the only one! I have urges one min then nothing the next cant think of anything worse! lol! x


----------



## Pretty Please

Gap baby socks are the best !!! The only ones that stay on their feet - Wow lots of nice clothes coming your way :)


----------



## puppycat

Yeh we did. *whispers* it was amazing too :blush:


----------



## daviess3

Oh good puppy im gonna go for it lol!! Pretty how funny thats why my sis used to get me to go there to buy socks coz they stay on there feet lol!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls!

congrats on your anniversary and fb announcement davies!

heart- you gave me another great idea! I've had a gap gift card for over a year from DH and kept forgetting I had it. then I went there on sunday and couldn't find anything that looked like it would ever fit. I can use it at baby gap!!! 

my puppy was up with the liqui-shits last night! i had about 4-5 hours of sleep off and on, i'm at work now and so tired! got a bump pic from last night for ya...2 lemons ;)

next scan on Thurs, can't WAIT, been 2 weeks. still thinking about dopplers...
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous bump pic hopeful :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the socks tip! My brother is also gay which makes it even better because he's a fashionista! My baby is going to be very stylish! 

Hopeful that is one gorgeous bump! You definitely can't hide those two lemons. Your pup is getting you ready for 2 babies! Sorry you couldn't sleep much. 

Embo what is the date of your next scan?

All this talk about sex! I have no desire for it. But maybe that's because I'm the oldest out of all of you! The nausea doesn't help either. 

This week's scans are Jenny tomorrow, Hopeful on Thursday, Never and me on Friday. Anyone else? I'm hoping to get a glimpse at the nub. I'll be 14 weeks. Hopefully we can see something.


----------



## jenny25

Hahaha Amanda I think dreams are strange it's our fears coming out in them as for Charlie sheen I have no idea why him maybe cause I was watching two and a half men at like 2 this morning lol xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

All the talk about sex is funny indeed. I pounced on my hubby as he was sleeping last night. He seemed quite happily surprised. Won't shut up about it today LOL!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all?? 

I have a small diva asleep on me atm hehe. She did her first giggle today. it was lovely :D
we got our new car yest. well i say new its 8 yrs old but its a 5 door so alot easier for us. I was devastated when i had 2 sell my car, my OH was devastated to trade his in.


----------



## jenny25

Hey weird question just got out the bath and I have white stuff coming out me boobs is that normal ?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Awww, how sweet Tracie. And congrats on the new car!

And yes Jenny, totally normal. I think I started having some around 15 weeks. Some have more others have none. It's just your hormones.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks it's rather weird it's not fluid but it's like flakey it's weird lol x


----------



## puppycat

Lol its dried milk i think? I just make a point to give them a bit of a clean with plain water. I don't know if that's right but meh


----------



## filipenko32

Girls when you think I will get my af back after my d and c on thurs? It usually takes 5 weeks but since I've had the medical management too.. Probably will still be 5 weeks won't it? :-( 

Hopeful lovely bump!! X x


----------



## Embo78

Heart my gender scan is on February 21st :)


----------



## jenny25

Filli after mine it took 19 days xx


----------



## daviess3

Fili mine took about 3-4 weeks both times Hun but I do have long cycles!! 

I have been out for gorgeous dinner with my hubby whom I'm very lucky to have an our bump!! An I feel so lucky right now!! I am overwhelmed at the amount of fb messages I have so lucky I feel very loved today! 

Well I dtd felt like I could feel everything but I think that's where I couldn't let myself go completely an I was ultra sensitive! Let's hope it's all good, didn't take hubby long lol!! 

Heart in my industry I work with a lot if gay guys an have some really good gay friends which is so lovely coz as u say they have fabulous taste! Well kitted out babies for us!! 
Hopeful gorgeous lemons bump gorgeous!! I seem to pop at night do u?? 

Heart as soon as I dtd before I went to the loo I had my Doppler out making sure all sounded ok!! My hubby was laughing! 

Tracie a new car is always exciting what did u get? I bet ur heart melted with a little giggle?? Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

i pop throughout the day davies, that pic was taken at night. glad you had a good day!

jenny and mon and jon - haven't had that stuff yet but i wonder if it's less common with your first? did you girls get that stuff with your first? 


i gotta go to acupuncture, see ya later!


----------



## heart tree

I pop at night too Davies! I think it's from all the food that is digesting that causes the bloat and makes me look bigger. The other morning I woke up, had a poop and my stomach was super flat! No sign of a bump at all. It's all bloat I guess.

I'll probably use the doppler before and after I dtd. We're not doing anything until after I've talked to my doctor though. I'm going to be like you and not be able to fully enjoy it. Congrats on doing it though! Your husband must have been so happy!

What a good day for you!


----------



## jenny25

This is my 7 th pregnancy and I got stuff with 4 of them now it's just abit weird 

Urgh I feel sick tonight I don't know if it's cause of ms or if it's cause of tomorrow who knows

Davies spuds like you have had a perfect day do happy for you xxx


----------



## daviess3

I have feel like very lucky girl today, an hubby gave me money so I can go buy my own present it was cotton this year which obviously clothes but he thought better to treat myself I agree!! 
I get massive at night time hopegul a lot bigger! But then I woke up other day with flat belly!
Heart this mornin though I panicked as wasnt desperate for my 5 am wee, but could still feel little bumpish!! Can't wait for bump!! X


----------



## Mon_n_john

hopeful23456 said:


> i pop throughout the day davies, that pic was taken at night. glad you had a good day!
> 
> jenny and mon and jon - haven't had that stuff yet but i wonder if it's less common with your first? did you girls get that stuff with your first?
> 
> 
> i gotta go to acupuncture, see ya later!

Good question, you know, my oldest is 16 and I don't remember lol!


----------



## Round2

Ha, I'm laughing at your girls DTD. I do the same thing...I hide the doppler in the bathroom for after. We've only done it a few times, but each time I spot after. Totally freaks me out! And my sex drive is completely out the window too.


----------



## croydongirl

We finally dtd on Sunday night and it was hubby who grabbed the doppler right after to check everything was ok! I must say though it was reassuring to hear that little flutter flutter.
I am super crampy and uncomfortable today. Hope its just normal growing pains but its hard not to worry.


----------



## heart tree

I've had some cramps recently too. Had some all over ones this morning. When in doubt, Doppler!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies sry I haven't posted lately my comp is broken and now I broke the screen on my pho.e so its hard to see anything lol. I'm glad to see everyone is doing good! I had some cramps today to and just reassured myself with the doppler lol.


----------



## heart tree

Happy 12 weeks Jax! Hope to see you around more often.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Thanks! I'm hoping to get a new phone this weekend so I will be around more :)


----------



## daviess3

Hey Jax good to hear ur ok, I'm pleased I'm not the only Doppler fan! Had lovely nights sleep but woke up with cold in full bloody swing! Yuk! Eyes r so sore an my throat had CIO of tea trying Vicks, def starting to get a bump I can feel my stomach changing properly! I love it?! X


----------



## jenny25

Morning what a night up a few times with the loo and dry heaving not good I can safely say ms has kicked in lol feeling not too bad now not long too go till scan 3 hrs 18min too go xx


----------



## ttclou25

Happy 1st February, at last I can say I'm due next month :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Morning everyone I'm being lazy In bed drinking tea but having to watch top gear :wacko:

Good luck today Jen x


----------



## daviess3

good luck today Jen xxx
Lou how lovely due next month!! xx


----------



## cla

good luck jen xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Jenny! X x


----------



## hopeful23456

Good luck Jenny! Can't wait to see pics!

So awesome you are due next month Lou! Do you have the nursery and everything ready? 

Jax- happy 12+1 and hope the phone comes soon!

Davies- you have had so many colds, hope you feel better! Does dh catch them too?


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck Jenny x

Fili after my af only took 17 days after everything passed but I'm on a 25 day cycle x Can you advise me on what to take to hospital with me on sat please xxxx


----------



## ttclou25

hopeful23456 said:


> Good luck Jenny! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> So awesome you are due next month Lou! Do you have the nursery and everything ready?
> 
> Jax- happy 12+1 and hope the phone comes soon!
> 
> Davies- you have had so many colds, hope you feel better! Does dh catch them too?

We don't have anything ready, we got it all but still needs painting and new carpet, I think we have left it a bit last minute. :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Jen! 

Happy 13 weeks Embo!

Hello to all of you lovlies. I have a question. I love tea but am scared to drink it. Green tea absorbs folic acid. Black tea has caffeine. Herbal teas can have ingredients that are bad for pregnancy. What do you all drink? Am I being too cautious? I miss it so much!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 13 weeks too embo!

heart- i stopped green tea over a year ago when i heard it doesn't let folic acid absorb. i haven't drank tea since! i don't drink caffeine at all either.


----------



## puppycat

Heart - far too cautious chick. I drink regular tea, i allow myself a max of 3 cups a day but i have one morning, one afternoon, one before bed. You are allowed 200mg caffeine and tea is about 50 in a normal cup. A can of coca cola is 35 so not much x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the input. Hopeful I'm the same. During breaks from ttc I drink green tea. It's the only caffeine I ever drank. I never drank coffee and I don't drink colas. Sometimes I would indulge in black tea. But I always quit when I'm ttc. I won't go near green tea now because of the folic acid bit, but I may have a cup of black tea soon. I love tea!


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls everything went well the bleed has gotten a lot smaller the woman was quiet rough with the scan hurt me when she was looking at my ovarys I nearly shot through the table baby has grown I think the measurement was 11.3mm so I'm now discharged from st Mary's I didn't get a picture :( the woman was quiet meanie don't give me a chance I've text my midwife too see of she can get me a scan between now and the 5th of march I'm happy but so tired xxx it's actually sunk in I'm having my forever baby xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I used to have atleast 6 cups of tea a day when i was pregnant... im surprised izzy didnt come out looking like half a cuppa tea and a pack of McCoy's lol hehe!


----------



## heart tree

Great news Jen!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome to hear Jen, congrats!!!!

heart - of course not drinking tea isn't acceptable in the UK ;) am I right girls?

tracie - forgot to say YAY for a cute little giggle! diva will be singing soon

afm: didn't take lovenox last night, so nervous! when i stopped progesterone, i forgot about it quickly, this is a little more nervewracking. i feel different, less dizzy I think? and less bloated? again, i don't have a clotting disorder so maybe my blood was a little too thin. it's very slow clotting blood to begin with, when it was tested in sept, it was almost out of normal range for clotting (good for my case as that means it doesn't clot that fast)...i thought that test was measured the opposite before but reviewed it with RE and it was fine.

can't WAIT for scan tomorrow and WISH i had a doppler. my acupuncturist and re/ob said i don't need one, lol, they know how paranoid i am about everything. they didn't realize so many girls get home dopplers.


----------



## daviess3

Fab news jennie now get home coz were meant to get snow in essex at weekend so fab excuse not to move!!

Hopeful this is my 2nd cold an wierdly i never get them people r always amazed at my immune system after flying etc all the germs on the plane!! but 2nd cold this pg!!!

heart i didnt drink tea at first coz of sickness but now i do some days 2 cups some days 4!! You can get decaffinated pg tips in uk which is like your english breakfast teas! I have had odd coke or tea an i even have this thing for latte from costa!!! I only have 1!! but i think everything in moderation hun a bit of caffiene gives you a bit of energy!!

Well i had no energy, sofa pjs dressing gown 2 hour afternoon siesta!! x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes defo got the lungs for it. lol.


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart - I have at least 4 cups of tea along with blueberry muffin yum to pass the day. Along with 3 cans of coke . I know you aren't supposed to but I believe mc is deeper than caffeine as there are a lot of crap mums that smoke and get wildly drunk so I don't think a pg tips will do anything that bad. Normally if not prego I'd have at least 10 cups and 5/6 cans of coke so dropped by half ! 

Congratulations Jenny !!!!

Lou - sure everything will come together in the end with the nursery !!!! It was funny when I went into labour I no hospital bag packed and I was putting bedding on the crib all last minute - it was madness but sure my baby is no wiser as he always had food and clothes !


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny I am so so happy for you!! You've had so much loss this must be incredibly stressful, I'm glad you're getting lots of rest. Look after yourself well. Oh so happy for you!! S how far along does that make you now?! That sounds like a lot of growth! :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

How u doing fili?? Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Davies, my head is a bit all over the place but I'll be so glad tomorrow when my op is over and hubby gets me a McDonalds after!! Then I'm taking a preg test and praying it's gonna be down to a 1-2 and my af comes soon! Just want to try again. How is work going? Is your cold better? X x x


----------



## Mrskg

Great news Jenny xxx

Will be thinking of you tomorrow filli xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrskg how you doing?


----------



## Pretty Please

hi Mrskg - how you feeling? hopefully in not too much pain and strong painkillers - hopefully hubby looking after you well and taking it easy xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Round2

Jenny, congrats. Such great news, I really hope you feel better soon too.

Filli, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. I hope things go as well as they can.


----------



## Mrskg

Physically I'm feeling fine no pain no bleeding so looks like will need med management get scan tomorrow so will see whats going on then an booked in for sat x

Emotionally I just feel lost dazed shocked x before there was always ok let's get through this try again an hopefully all will be fine x but don't think that's an option this time x I know I could do it all again if I had to but don't think I can put hubby an everyone else through it again x think because we saw a baby this time it's really hit him hard an watching me being sad is killing him he keeps asking if we are going to be ok x I know we will I know in a few weeks I'll be feeling better but there needs to be a point where you draw the line an say enough is enough xxx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls for your kind words I'm just so tired tonight I can hardly function I do apologise xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys :) I'm so happy to be in 2nd tri! I've been through first tri 4 times in 18months but this time I get to progress :) :) 

Not too happy bout the abscess on my wisdom tooth OOUUCHHH !!!

Congrats Jen :)


----------



## heart tree

Fili, good luck tomorrow. You'll be ok and the McDonalds will help! You'll finally be able to move on.

Mrskg, :hugs: I agree, at some point a line needs to be drawn. It's such a personal decision. I still don't think you need to make it yet. Give yourself some time to heal emotionally and physically when you can think with a clear head.

Hopeful, your blood sounds perfect. I would imagine it was too thin based on your symptoms. You are going to have a perfect scan tomorrow and a two perfect babies. Are you going to ask for some nub shots? I'm all for getting a doppler, obviously!!!

Davies I hope that cold goes away quickly. They are no fun! 

I finally went to a store and tried on some bras. I got 2 new ones. I couldn't find any pants. I think I'll have to go to a maternity store this week. It feels weird since I don't really have a bump, but I hate anything tight around my waist!


----------



## daviess3

I agree heart can't stand anything tight x

Fili will b thinkin of you Tom an u will more than deserve ur mcd's xx
Works ok but I didn't go in with my cold!! Lol!!just couldn't b arsed an I needed home time to sleep nothing is going to come in the way of me giving my body what ur needs no amount of guilt!! X


----------



## croydongirl

I have never been able to handle caffeine, but the Brit in me meant finding decaf was a necessity! I drink decaf Tetley's here I get it at Cost Plus/World Market. Its black tea.

I am now living in my maternity jeans. I hardly have a bump either but the elastic makes me so much more comfortable. I went to Motherhood maternity, do you have one of those stores nearby? They also sell their range at Macy's. The jeans we about $40 so cheaper than the Gap and I cannot imagine having anything else around my waist now. In fact, I may never go back!! ha ha

Did the doppler again last night, and found the little thump thump without a problem. Loving feeling like I am getting bigger and making room for a little bub in there.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda my trousers are starting to get tight too I wanna try hold off till spring before buying anything new I have leggings but it's too cold to wear them just yet xxx


----------



## heart tree

Damn, I just checked and the mall I went to apparently has a Motherhood Maternity! I'm going to try and go back tomorrow. Thanks for the tip. There's also a Pea in the Pod store near me which I'll go to on Friday, but they sell designer labels, so very expensive.

I'm also going to look for decaf tea. We have a Cost Plus near us. Sometimes the caffeine from black tea is even too much for me. That's why I loved my green tea. Less caffeine than black tea. 

Thanks for the tips Croy! Glad you found your bub again! 

Jenny, even my leggings feel too tight. I hate them! I need maternity leggings I think. 

Davies, glad you stayed home today. No need pushing yourself. You're pregnant!!!


----------



## daviess3

No I'm not I was told by st Mary's there advice was to wrap up in cotton wool an that's what I'm doing!! Don't mind who I upset with my laziness! Lol! It's the mornings that's the worsed razor blade throat can't breathe out my nose!! Feel rough x


----------



## jenny25

Good luck to anyone who has scans today you will all be great xx

I'm still bummed I didn't get a picture yesterday boo

Hubby is away to court today he is a witness first time and he is so nervous poor soul I left him to his own devices last night so he sat watched football and played ps3 i got the bed too myself again lol xx


----------



## Mrskg

Well got on a good as can be expected x everything gone so looks like I had it easy with not too much pain an hardly any bleeding x think the radio gives me a my sign when I got back in car Kelly clarkson stronger was on an I'm always saying what doesn't kill you makes you stronger then oasis don't look back in anger which right now seems appropriate x hubby wants to go back to normal now I've forgot what normal is x nurse says if there was a next time they wouldn't scan me till 9weeks hubby says no chance there will be a next time x really not sure how I feel for the last 9 months we've prepared for a baby coming not sure how i can just forget about that x for now though feel like a haze has lifted x just have to get on with it now an what will be will be I supposes xxx

Fili hope you're ok xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg, you are right, that's the best news you could get given the circumstances. I'm so sorry you have to be dealing with this though. That song is a very appropriate one right now. You and your husband are both grieving. It's going to take some time to sort things out. He sounds similar to my husband. He protects his feelings by shutting out the possibility of letting in any more hurt. Your husband doesn't want anymore hurt which is why he's saying there won't be another time. Just let him sit with that for now. There is no need to address the future at this moment. You both need time to absorb what has happened. If, down the road, you feel convinced that you need to try again, you might want to seek out a counselor where you and your husband can discuss it with a neutral third party. But right now, it's time to heal. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Happy 14 weeks Davies and Croy!

Hopeful, have a great scan today. 

I'll be out most of the day but will try and check my phone for updates.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just stalking to say hi to all you lovely preggoes! Hope I'm joining you next week!


----------



## heart tree

Hope you join us too MrsM!!!


----------



## jenny25

I just ordered my Doppler yay xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Morning! Going to my scan soon, it's in 23 minutes. 

Mrsk- hearts advice is the best, hugs to you. Im really glad you have the three girls too. 

Thanks mrsm! 

Happy lemons Croy and Davies! You are tomorrow heart! 

That Doppler will be fun jenny!


----------



## filipenko32

I hope your scan is wonderful hopeful! Thanks for the info, i read it in hospital so couldn't reply on my phone! You're going to be on cloud 9 again!! :yipee: 
Erpc was fine just feeling groggy but ok, wish i had just had it done two weeks ago! 
Wil catch up x x


----------



## puppycat

Can't wait to see scan updates Hopeful


----------



## filipenko32

Lemons!!!!!! Omg omg!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, as usual, you amaze me with your optimism. I'm so glad you are done with it. Now you get to move on. Your hcg levels should drop quickly now. I've only ever terminated my pregnancies that way and I have to say, I always appreciated how quick and painless they were. xoxo


----------



## jenny25

Can't wait too see your update hun xxx

Just got a text from my mw for a sneaky scan on 13th feb well this will be big cause what ever happened with Jamie happened between 8.4-12 weeks x


----------



## ttclou25

Enjoy your scan hopeful - love hearing scan updates!!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies xxx

MrsM really hope this Is your month xxx

Hopeful can't wait to see scan pics of your 2 precious babies x sorry I know you've prob answered this a 100 times but are you finding out flavours lol xxx

Jenny glad you've managed to get a sneaky scan in xx

Fili so glad you are ok x be thankful of the groggy feeling I wish I had it x I have one med from hospital left think I will takeit tonight to relax an sleep lol feel like a junkie wanting a fix xxx

:wave: everyone else xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - have a great scan!

Davies - Feel better soon, love. Rest up and you could try drinking some hot water with lemon juice and honey. I lived on that when I had a nasty cold an the honey feel great on my throat. Also my doc said to try sucking on gummy bears because the shiny glycerin they make them with can soothe your throat and they are pregnancy safe!

Mskg - I am wishing you peace and healing as you take time to grieve. I am so sorry.

Such a slow start to the day in my house. Need to get going, or I'll be in trouble!! Talk later ladies.
Can't believe we are lemons Davies! Heart, you'll be lemony tomorrow!!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you hun how are you feeling 


I'm so cold I'm in bed with my heat pad trying to heat up brrrrr supposed to snow tonight xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Oh I'm so sorry I missed it x happy 14 weeks Davies an Croydon xxx


----------



## filipenko32

How you feeling mrskg?


----------



## Mrskg

I'm doing ok thanks Jenny an fili i know it a rocky road I need to follow but I will get to the end of it one way or another xxx

Bloody freezing here today as well I hadn't been outside since Saturday so was a shock to the system x we've been lucky though no snow as yet xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Scan went great! More later, seeing dr in a bit


----------



## filipenko32

Yay hopeful!!! How much bigger were they now!!!???


----------



## daviess3

Yay hopeful can't wait for pics xx


----------



## petitpas

Big hugs to sunny and Mrskg :hugs: So sorry to hear your news :cry:

Fili, I'm glad your D&C went ok. I've had five :blush: and they were always very nicely done in that I didn't have to suffer. As for when your next period might come it really could be anytime as your body is already struggling to get back to its normal rhythm.
After my third D&C (retained tissue three months after mmc was confirmed) I got my period after less than a week (I was already cycling before but with very short LPs) and fell pregnant that cycle!

Big hugs to everyone else, unfortunately I don't have the time to have a proper catch-up
Xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Baby a is measuring 14+5 and baby b 15+ 1
No wonder I have a bump ;)
Will post pics later. Heartbeats around 154 I think? 
We heard both heartbeats on Doppler. First time to hear baby b
I asked the scan lady to just see if she saw anything, I wouldnt hold her to it. She thinks baby a is a girl and b is a boy! As she saw a nub on b and didn't see one on a. That is what we had been thinking with the scans as baby a had that fork thing that was straight at nt scan like puppy told us about. 
I am not going to know for sure until anatomy scan at 18-20 wks but pretty cool to at least get a good guess!
Picked out the cribs at babies r us and getting them soon, scared, but can get 35% off thru feb 20. 25% with the trade in sale ( my BFF is bringing me old stuff to trade in) and 10% off for twins (buying 2 at once) which hopefully I will get off both. Huge steps but gotta move forward right? And I need to save the money and buy when there r sales.


----------



## heart tree

Wow wow wow!!! What a dream come true! One of each would be amazing. And they are so big! You have a lot of stretching to do in the next 6 months! Get ready! So happy to log in and read this wonderful news! Have fun setting up your nursery. I told my husband I'm not doing it until 3rd tri even if we have to spend more money. I reserve the right to change my mind though. LOL! 

Sooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!

Welcome back Pip. How was your trip?


----------



## puppycat

WOW! One of each - amazing :D


----------



## daviess3

congrats hopeful one of each i would be made up how lovely, my hubby is a boy girl twin xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks girls! 

Heart- the cribs will stay in boxes until spring when my mom comes up to paint ;) so not setting up quite yet. You need to go to babies r us and look around, it get way more fun the more you go (just looking) and you feel like you are in a dream world. I used to cry at target when walking by baby stuff and now I stare at it in amazement.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Stalking by again, hopeful, what awesome news. Your babies are so big! Congratulations.


----------



## justwaiting

Hopeful fantastic news on your babies, I so hope it's a boy and a girl that would just be prefect. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## heart tree

Do we get pictures Hopeful? I want to see those big babies!

I used to cry at Target too. Anywhere that there were baby clothes, I could be found crying.

I just went to Motherhood Maternity per Croy's recommendation and can I just say, I'm in HEAVEN! I got 2 pairs of maternity jeans, 1 pair of yoga pants and 1 pair of maternity pants for work. They are so comfortable and stylish. I'm so excited to wear jeans again! And the best part is that their sizes are Small, Medium, Large, etc and I fit into the Small! A confidence boost for sure. But plenty of room to grow into when baby gets bigger. I'm proud of myself for taking that step. I feel sexier already. Thanks for the tip Croy!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Awesome scan hopeful!


----------



## daviess3

Awake with blocked nose razor blade throat why does it go throughout the day? Where's ur pics hopeful xx


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I am so glad that you had success at Motherhood maternity. I am almost excited that shopping for the next six months I only have to go to one shop, and everything i buy will be comfortable!! ha ha I love the jeans so much...I am going back this weekend for a few more bits because I have to wash what I already have sometime right?!

I cannot believe we are here at 14 weeks, craziness. Only one week until I see the doctor again. So looking forward having someone who actually knows what they are doing tell me everything is ok. My doppler is great, but I am excited to get checked out.

AND I hope that I can book my gender scan while i am there, i know its still going to be a few weeks away but I am just so very excited to find out!!

Hopeful - so glad you scan went well!


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - so sorry you are feeling poorly. I really hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Hun can't breathe! I want nice maternity clothes! Lol think we should all post our 12 week scan pics later so we can guess the sex?? I don't want to find out but love guessing an cant wait for u all to no! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies. How are you all? 

x


----------



## heart tree

Andrea, can't wait for your update!

Also can't wait for my scan today!!


----------



## heart tree

Hey Tracie. Doing pretty good. Will be doing better after I see my little one and know that everything is progressing properly. 5 more hours to wait. 

How are you?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im not bad :) tiered today. To many late nights and early morning lol.


----------



## jenny25

Hey not bad got a little tummy ache I think I'm hungry or something lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Girls look on Andrea's journal if you haven't already :yipee: x x


----------



## jenny25

can you give me the link I'm on my phone xx


----------



## heart tree

I checked her journal first thing when I woke up. Still waiting impatietently for details. Here you go Jen. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...hree-losses-our-rainbow-121.html#post15369461


----------



## filipenko32

I'm so happy for her!!! :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

I can't wait to hear yur update Amanda love ya Hun can I ask on average how much is maternity trousers in the USA and is there anywhere that ships too the uk I've been looking and most places are like $60 plus xx


----------



## heart tree

The ones I got were $40. There were some that were $30 and obviously some that were more expensive. 

I'm now thinking I might not get a scan today. I have a feeling it's just going to be a check up. I'll be so upset if I don't get one! Many women only get one or two their entire pregnancies. I'm so used to getting them regularly. But now that it's a normal pregnancy, I'm afraid I might not get a scan today. We seriously need home u/s machines!


----------



## jenny25

Amanda just stress your concerns hun in sure they will give you one oh and the $60 is the price of our jeans xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Afternoon, 

Good luck heart with your scan ! 

Jenny - have you tried dot p, debs and jojo ? Those are all reasonable priced clothes. They fitted me the best. 

I'm on angry wife duty from the builders next door as they just put ladders on the garage without asking. Also got a fine for apparently parking in bus lane :( but finally after over a week I've got a response back St Marys we'd scan :)


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart sorry I think I posted same time as u - fingers crossed for scan and see bubs x


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you get a scan heart! It is just so exciting to keep seeing your baby. Gotta be disappointing to not get a scan just for fun!


----------



## heart tree

The only reason I think she would do a scan is because the last time I saw her was when I was 5+5 and she thought I might miscarry. After that I started paying privately to see my specialist. I think this doctor might want to take a look for her own curiosity as the only scans she's ever done with me were bad ones. So at least I have that going for me. 

I'm also breaking up with her today as I'm switching to a high risk doctor. I'm a little nervous to tell her. I really like her but want to be under the care of a high risk doc due to my adenomyosis. 

Jen are you going to buy some maternity jeans? They are worth the investment.


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, did you mean your getting a scan on Wed at St Mary's? I'll update the front page. Who cares about the other stuff when you get to have a scan! LOL! 

Fili how are you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I think you could feign a bit of nervousness and wangle a scan for sure and that'll show that pessimistic doc won't it!?! 

I'm ok thanks, glad the d and c is over. I worked out I should ov in 2 weeks so hoping to be preggo 2 weeks after that, so at the mo I am PUPO :rofl: got all my meds at the ready! Got an extra stash of clexane and progesterone from the docs all good to go whether I get a diagnosis or not!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks pp xxx

Yeah Amanda I have two pairs just now but the leg is too baggy on them I'm wanting something more fitting or not as baggy xx


----------



## Pretty Please

heart - yeah you are right - yep scan of Wed ooooo might be d day 8.5 weeks that when the St Mary consultant reckons most babies die between 8-9 weeks - hope its ok !


----------



## Pretty Please

fil - you got an appointment at St Marys or they wanting you to wait a bit first? 

Are you going to do steroids stuff this time / iin the future?


----------



## heart tree

Fili you are so funny! PUPO indeed! Can't wait for you to get knocked up. Are you doing any tests to make sure your hcg is gone?

Pretty I'll update the front page. Roll on Wednesday!

Jen, the jeans I got are very fitted and flattering. But nice and loose in the belly area. I love them.

Croy, if you are reading, Motherhood Maternity is having a great sale right now. It just started yesterday. Buy one pair of jeans get the other at half price. Go get some more! 

Also, when is the date of your next scan Croy?


----------



## hopeful23456

put bigger pics on another post


----------



## heart tree

The pics are small. Hard to see all the gorgeous details. Though I can see the legs on Baby B! Wow!!!!


----------



## Pretty Please

Great scan pics hopefully - they both look sooo cute and comfy in your tum :)


----------



## jenny25

Great scan darling xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful i can't see the pics very well :brat: but from the distance they look amazing! 2 little babies :cloud9:

Heart my clear blue digi test is showing that my levels are less than 200 so can't be long!

Pretty I'm not waiting for St marys no. They are testing me etc but were going for it as soon as we can with clex, aspirin and progesterone, not steroids.


----------



## heart tree

That's great Fili. They will be to 0 very soon.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- glad the d & c went well! You will be preg before you know it, it's nice to have the meds all ready too

Heart- hope you get a scan! Going to a high risk place will be good as they should scan you more, I'm getting one every 2 weeks 

Pretty- hoping wed comes soon! Will love to see your scan!

Jenny- I can't find maternity jeans that fit right, I want them loose in waist but then they are loose in ass too ;)

How do I make the pics bigger? I took pics of the pics on my phone, emailed them to myself, changed them from .bmp to .jpeg on my laptop to upload them and couldn't find a way to make them bigger?


----------



## Pretty Please

Fingers crossed 4 u fil


----------



## hopeful23456

I did something last night to really get ready... I have daycare, less then 2 minutes from my house! Finding an in home daycare for twins is like finding a needle in a haystack so I had to do it, first and last 2 weeks paid in a deposit. Home places are usually licensed to have 3 kids under 2 (and she csn have uo to 8 total children) and only 2 of them can be infants. She has an infant turning 1 in aug so then it's not considered an infant anymore and she has 1 part time infant that will be leaving. The lady is amazing, doing it over 25 years, voted best in my city 5 years ago from the parents who know her. How is that for trust? Daycare already? Dh really pushed me to do it as we had to plan...So happy I did! I would love to be a stay at home mom but we need the money from my job
We are thinking it will be around early october when we start.
I called many places and an email went out to maybe 65 places? And only other 1 had room (responded) but doesn't work Fridays.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Hopeful, that's amazing! What a big step for you.

Can you just attach the .bmp picture? I wonder if that would make a difference.

I opened a Photobucket account. I got the free app on my phone and upload the photos from my phone right into the Photobucket app. Then you can go to the photo in the app and copy the image code. Then just post the image code in the B&B comment field. Makes them nice and big.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I'm not going to be home until tomorrow evening (at FIL's tonight and travelling back all day tomorrow).

I also took a big step today: I accepted a travel system from my BIL. It is all packed up and ready in the car... :shock:
We tried to buy something together today but they only had the girl version in the shop :wacko: so we STILL haven't bought anything for ducky yet!

Hopeful, lovely lovely scan pictures! I can't believe how brave you are, you are a great example to all of us :thumbup:

NSN, I just sneaked into your journal and saw the scan picture - congratulations :cloud9:

Jenny, I have yet to find a pair of maternity jeans. I was hoping to go shopping here in France but didn't manage to. I will be trying all the UK shops when I get back. Before I left I tried on one pair of fitted (not baggy bottomed) jeans and they weren't the ones for me. They cost £45 so I wasn't going to buy them if they weren't right.
I think that if you buy a pair of jeans in the US you'll have to add money for shipment and customs and you still won't know whether they fit right until they arrive...


----------



## hopeful23456

pip - hope you had a great vaca and glad to hear you got a travel system!

babies! baby a is chilling, baby b is thumb sucking. something i learned is that my cervix is to the right of them, so they are sitting straight up and down. baby b was breech for the pic ;) i just never realized that before!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah ladies I am on :cloud9:

Hopeful...fab scan and how awesome would it be to have one of each :dance:

Jenny...thanks for stopping by...hope you're good :hugs:

Amanda..hope you do get a scan and thank you for the chuckle :hugs:

Pip...well done on accepting the travel system :hugs: and peek away in my journal...full of drama and swear words though :blush: :haha:

Hi to round..davies...croy...puppy...embo..

Mrsk...fili and sunny...hope you are all doing ok :hugs:

So went for my scan today completely expecting bad news and was blown away...I never in my wildest dreams imagined that it would be so emotional and amazing to see :sad2:

Just amazing :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

yeah!!!!! congrats NSN!!! I need to get to your journal now

tracie - diva keeping you up all night?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful, what beautiful scan pics!!

NSN, glad you got good news today! :)

Fili, FXed for you hun, not long now till you can start TTC again!!

AFM, I've got my next appt 2/15 & I'm terrified of finding out that we've had a MMC :( Trying to stay hopeful cause symptoms are hanging out, but just can't help but worry some..


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks florida!

you'll be ok! i worry about that too the week before the scan, then as soon as she starts scanning i demand to know heartbeats ;) and it's always great!


----------



## Round2

Awe Never! Such great news, I bet you cried like a baby when you saw the HB. I'm so happy for you.

Hopeful, they're so cute. I can't believe you have two babies inside of you and you are still so tiny. Great news you found a daycare already. I remember it being really hard with daughter, I can't imagine with twins.

Hearty, I hope you get a scan today. What a new experience for you, being excited for a scan!

Filli, you sound so positive. I know you're going to be back here soon with your forever baby.

I just stocked up at Motherhood Maternity last weekend. I have to say, they have the BEST pants. The band that goes over your belly is so much more comfortable than at other stores. I bought some leggings and jeans and I LOVE them.

I got a sneaky peak at our baby boy this morning. Had an u/s of my abdomen (due to crazy reflux problems) and the tech took a quick look at the baby for me. We saw between his legs and there's definately a wiener growing in there!! My big 20 week scan is next Thursday. I think I might be a little nervous, just because this will be the first time they examine everything in detail. But I'm sure everything is going to be fine.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I'm on my phone but those look like bigger pics. The clarity is amazing. 

Andrea, yay for a perfect scan! They will keep being that way. 

Pip, hope you are having fun. I tried on at least 10 pairs of jeans before I decided on the two I liked. I don't think I'd buy them off the Internet. The ones I thought would look awful on me are the best ones! I don't blame you for waiting to spend money on the perfect pair. Oddly, that store didn't have any leggings. I'm still on the hunt. 

Florida it's only natural to fear a mmc at this stage. It's such a hard phase of pregnancy. I'm only sane today because of my Doppler. Those early days before the Doppler had me convinced of a mmc. Hang in there. I'm sure those babies are doing great. 

I'm at the doctor's now. She's running 30 minutes late. Which means even longer in my opinion. Wish I remembered to bring magazines. I did get the results back from the cystic fibrosis test and I'm not a carrier. I figured, but it's nice to have it confirmed. One more hurdle successfully accomplished.


----------



## heart tree

Round we posted a the same time. Motherhood Maternity is the first store I ever went in. Glad to know their pants are the best. I'm wearing a pair right now and loving them. They didn't have any leggings though! I might have to order some online.


----------



## heart tree

Is it bad that I'm sticking out my stomach at the doctors office to look more pregnant? :rofl:

It's my first time here with a good pregnancy. I want to milk it for all it's worth! It's good to feel normal and not like a freak who just had yet another loss who can't hold onto pregnancies.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heart tree said:


> Is it bad that I'm sticking out my stomach at the doctors office to look more pregnant? :rofl:

:rofl: too funny :haha:


----------



## Pretty Please

no its not bad heart - carry on sticking tum out :o) 

Hopefully - congratulations on day care - how long will you manage to take time off not working ?


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty how are things with you? How far along are you now?


----------



## filipenko32

Not bad at all heart!! I always pretend I'm pregnant that's why I'm always posting on the 'wrong' thread!!! :dohh:
Tracie, is izzy keeping you awake at night? 
Round, thanks, hope so, how you doing?
Where's Davies? I'm worried about Davies as she hasn't been on here for at least 120 minutes 
Hopeful I can see thumb sucking baby awwwwww!!! If I were you now I would be so excited I'd never sleep!


----------



## heart tree

Yay I'm in the examining room now and the nurse is rolling in the u/s machine!!! Getting a scan today!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili you are too cute! You make me smile. When I originally typed that I wrote you make men smile! I bet you do that too!


----------



## hopeful23456

cant wait for scan news heart! i bet you are smiling right now

hi pretty- i can take up to 3 months off and depending on how they are on schedules, etc, i would take 2-3 months off (get paid for 6 weeks of it, some of my pay anyway)...


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil im 8 weeks - I'm not doing a ticker yet as it takes me ages to figure it out and then I mc again - think it jinks me a couple of times. I will do it next week if everything is ok. All is well apart from no ms which is very strange first time ever which is worrying! Only tired but that could be Elliott as he still gets up once / twice in night....

Yeah - heart us :)


----------



## Pretty Please

Hopefully - wow 3 months bet time will fly. It must be really hard being in us ( company policy seems tougher than uk ) but will be lovely to have time to spend with your babies . Glad you have got childcare sorted must be a real worry but bet u can relax now :)


----------



## heart tree

Great scan today. She didn't do any measurements because the machine wasn't that great. I got some pics but no profile shots. We couldn't see gender. But she said everything looked perfect! I took a video. I'll try to post it when I get home. :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats heart! Hoping to see video!

Congrats on your scan too round and a little precious boy!


----------



## Round2

Yay Hearty!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is having a good day :) 

Heart, and other US ladies, the lady at Motherhood Maternity told me they are having another huge sale in a week or tow where its 50% of all the clearance items! I will be going back to get some tops then I think. I signed up for the email list so I will get reminders of their sales! I love a bargain.

I am feeling very bloated today, ugh. I like that I am physically feeling more pregnant but I am excited to know when it's all baby. Hubby has become adoringly addicted to the doppler. It is the first thing out of his mouth when he comes home from work, "wanna listen to the heartbeat?" :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the tip Croy! I also signed up for their emails. Great to know. I have a feeling they are going to get to know me there. I was just shopping for food and the young man who was ringing up my items complimented my jeans! I didn't have the heart to tell him they were maternity jeans. LOL!

Ok, so here's the video. Click on the picture. It's not the best shots of the baby, but whatever! The baby didn't want to give any profile shots. I told my doctor that I was probably switching to a high risk doc, and she was soooo bummed! She said she wants to birth my baby so bad that she may ask the other doc if she can be there! She's been through all the hard times with me and wants to be part of the good times. She made me schedule one more appointment with her at 20 weeks so she could see me. She told me I was one of her favorite patients. So sweet. The best part is, my mother will be in town visiting for my 20 week scan. She'll get to see the little baby in action and I'm hoping we'll find out the gender. Tim will be in Europe, but it will be so fun to have my mom there. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/Tests/th_734921ce.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

That is so cute heart! I am happy tears now :)

Hi Croy- good to know about the email alerts. I still need to go to the store, they have a motherhood maternity in a mall I havnt been to as its a little drive but I will have to go. They have some of their clothes at babies r us but barely any.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, it's a little bit of a drive for me too. But totally worth it. You are going to need clothes pretty soon with those two big bundles! They aren't getting any smaller!


----------



## puppycat

Heart i cant play the vid on my phone so will have a look tomorrow xx

I need maternity trousers too but we dont have the spare cash atm. I keep checking ebay but i'm too fussy! Lol. A hair bobble on the button is working for now!


----------



## daviess3

Amanda yay lovely video, hopeful gorgeous pics! Never yippee for good news!! 
Afm all good just awful peppery feelin nose an sore throat still wierd coz fine in day why? C


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, the hair bobble is a great option! I'm going to try that with some of my other pants. 

Davies, sorry you still don't feel well. I've had the same thing happen. In the day I'll be fine but then at night not fine. I have no idea why it works that way. I hope you are able to get some sleep!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hopeful how did you find the daycare? I don't even know where to look


----------



## filipenko32

Heart great vid, I could see her/him waving too :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Lovely video heart :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Really wierd heart I am ok in day bit sniffly but at night majorly blocked an my glands all swell up an can't breathe when I swallow it really hurts! In day ok! Wierd! H

Sorry for my moaning how's everyone x


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart, great video !!!! 

Davies - Hopefully u will get better soon hope hubby looking after u well

Xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Hubbys at work! Lol got someone here fitting a new shower so I'm up making tea!! Fun! How's u? 
X


----------



## hopeful23456

Jax- my mom knew of someone from my hometown who lives near me up here (3 hours away) and his wife does daycare. I talked to her,she was full but said there's a group of them for daycare in my city, they do seminars to learn new tehniques, etc. so then I googled to get the list of all providers and started calling. Luckily my lady's last name started with B as I only called about 12 out of 65 the first day. But an email was sent to all by another lady who tries to connect up people with providers. 
Are you in a small town or city? 

Davies- hope you feel better! 

I'm up at 4 as usual, up for awhile now but will sleep late in a bit. 
I got a call to schedule the 18 wk scan, but they didn't have the march schedule ready so will call back. It will be here before we know it girls! Isn't time flying?


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving the scan heart :hugs:

Croy...congrats on boy :cloud9:

Davies...hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Can't remember who is worrying about the scan...I was in a mess all week and yesterday the tears just kept on coming as I was convinced it was all over...:hugs:

:hi: all...knackered and still on a high :rofl:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

hi never hi hopeful im good thanks fine in day just awful at night!! how u both? it is going bit quicker now hopeful!! dragged at first didnt it! x


----------



## heart tree

As usual for me, up at 6am. Woke up once in the night at 3am. I made myself stay in bed and thankfully fell back asleep for a few hours. A nap is in my future today!

Davies, I wish that cold would go away! You need to be enjoying your pregnancy! I can't imagine it will be around for much longer. Don't colds usually stay around for a week or so? Tell that cold it's no longer welcome!

Andrea it's so great to hear you so upbeat! You deserve it. 

Hopeful, let us know when you get your scan date. I'm going in at 16+6 and 19+6 for mine. Really hoping we can identify gender at one of those! It's going by fast, but at the same time, slow. It's 19 days until my next scan and then 21 days between that one and the next one. I miss my weekly scans! LOL!

I think I can finally admit that I'm loving my pregnancy. I finally feel confident about it. I know there's still a long way to go, but I just don't feel as anxious anymore. And the best part is, I think my nausea is finally going away. I didn't feel sick all day yesterday and only a tiny bit of an upset stomach the day before! Yay!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## jenny25

Amanda lovely scan video xxx

I got a headache so just chilling out today xx


----------



## heart tree

I had a headache yesterday Jen. It's all the pregnancy hormones. Take it really easy today.


----------



## daviess3

Ah so nice to b positive heart it does start to sink in, this is it!! 

In saying that I haven't used progesterone for 2 nights I thought would b brave! An today I'm spotty an feel period crampy!! Listened to hb this morn an all good, do u think I should use prog tonight or leave it now? U off urs yet heart ? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, it's interesting you should ask that. I didn't take any progesterone yesterday or the day before. I felt crampy last night while I was sleeping and it actually woke me up. Not severe cramps, but dull, all over cramps. I've noticed that I do get crampy after ultrasounds, even when they do abdominal ones. I don't know what caused the cramps. They are gone now and I heard the hb, but I was thinking the same thing. I'm so scared of going off the progesterone! I keep thinking I should stay off of them, but part of me wants to pop one in, just in case. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Pretty Please

Afternoon, 

Can't you ask doc to do blood test on mon and see what your levels are see if they are in safe zone? 

I'm off bridal shopping with my friend but running late - traffic in London took 30 mins less than quarter of mile arrrrrrhhhhhhh


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, you are right. I totally meant to ask my doctor that yesterday, and forgot! I'm going to email her and ask her. Great suggestion!!!

Are you typing and driving? Naughty girl!


----------



## Pretty Please

No I'm on a bus should of got the train - driving in London is a complete nightmare and you can never park where you want to. I get quite a lot of fines for yellow box junctions / parking in wrong places etc so decided to use public transport! I got a fine in states Florida for parking the wrong direction on a road - we don't have that rule in uk. 

If you take progesterone now then your levels will increase tones so if doc could do test then they would be high anyways so they couldn't tell.


----------



## hopeful23456

How cool to be in London! (to a US/mn girl never been overseas). Sux about the traffic though!

Heart- happy you are able to enjoy it now! I am still nervous daily but not bad, I do stil spot check and inspect the tp every time I go: 

I don't know what to say about the progesterone, getting it checked will be good I think? I didn't get crampy or spotty- wait- just thought of something- Davies, are you spotty like a little twinge of stuff? It could be old progesterone mixed with old irritated cervix stuff making its way out. Some girls have to clean out the old prog, I never had to but dont know how you would know a bunch is there. I have read about girls who stop prog and then old stuff starts coming out.


Just read ur post pretty- I thought that too, if you are on prog it might just make the test a little skewed?


----------



## Pretty Please

Has anyone got a sil that is prego? Basically mine is and is going to have bubs one week later than if I'd if last bubs would of lived. I feel bitter as I wish my baby was alive . I could of handled if it was 2 weeks or more edd and my husband keeps on saying I have got a baby and I'm lucky. How would you handle it? I find it hard and not looking forward to seeing new baby. Normally I love finding out people prego and seeing newborns but I know this is different. My very 1st mc upsetting and my last one as I guess you think it's 
going to last. Don't think I will hold in my tears or I will completely fly off the handle I guess - am I being stupid ?


----------



## heart tree

LOL! Glad you aren't driving Pretty! Sounds like San Francisco traffic and parking! I HATE parking in SF!

I wouldn't take any more progesterone until the blood test if I decided to do the test because I'd want a true reading of my levels.

Hopeful, I thought Davies meant spotty, like skin spots (pimples). They use that word interchangeably across the pond. If it is spotting blood, then I think she should definitely get her levels checked. I haven't had any blood thankfully and the cramps are gone. I still think I'll ask for the test. Damn I wish I had done it yesterday! 

I also spot check constantly. I'm always examining the TP. I'm not sure I'll ever stop doing that! I'll be 82 and still spot checking. :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol heart! I'm a permanent spot checker now too. 

Davies - didn't know that's what it meant! I say I'm zitty here (I have skin worse than a 15 year old ) I mean it's bad, really bad. I dont care though! ;) bring it on


----------



## Round2

Hearty, I wouldn't worry too much about the progesterone. When I saw my high risk doctor at 15 weeks, he asked specifically if I was still taking it. I wasn't but he said if I was he would have told me to stop because at this point in pregnancy the baby is self sufficient and doesn't need this from your body anymore.

Pretty, my SIL got pregnant at the same time as I did with my first loss. I didn't think I could handle it when she gave birth. But once I saw her baby, I realized her baby didn't make me sad, it actually made me happy to see what I was going to have.

Hopeful, my skin is a mess too! It seems to come in waves. I'll have perfect 'glowing skin' for a few weeks, then I turn into a teenager again. I'm having a bad week too!!

So nice to hear everyone sounding so confident. This is why I love this thread so much. After my third loss, I scoured BnB looking for positive stories after multiple losses and I really had a hard time finding any. This thread is so full of hope!


----------



## jenny25

Well the headache has turned into glands eyes and throat ache think a cold is Defo on its way I feel mildly achy today but it's not worrying me I think it's stretching the dogs snuggled up with me in bed just now I've started looking at prams they are so expensive these days x


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, sorry we must have posted at the same time. I haven't had that issue, but I don't blame you for feeling upset. My boss and I got pregnant on the same day. We had the same due dates. I ended up losing it (my 3rd loss) and I had to watch her every day. It was a constant reminder of what I should look like, of what stage I would be at. I was very, very bitter towards her. The baby will be 1 in March and I have avoided meeting the baby. I know it's different because I'm not related to her, but those feelings of bitterness ring true. Your feelings are completely normal. But I like Round's advice that once you see the baby, you might feel differently.

Both of my husband's cousins had babies this summer as I was going through my ectopic. I avoided them for months. It was only recently that I had the strength to meet the babies and I realized the same thing Round did. The babies were precious. I still haven't had the courage to hold them, but at least now I can be in the same room as them. 

My skin isn't horrible, but not great either! I was hoping for the Second Tri glow. Round, you've dashed my hopes. LOL.

I know what you mean about finding hopeful threads. I start to venture onto the rest of the PAL board but find it's a lot of fear and gloom. I owe it to this baby to be positive. It's given me every reason to be positive. 

Jen, sorry you are getting sick. Pregnancy lowers your immune system. I got an awful cold at 9 weeks. Hang in there.

Off to go fabric shopping. I'm sewing a baby blanket for a friend. If I'm feeling brave, I might look at fabrics for my baby too.


----------



## Mon_n_john

That sounds lovely Amanda. Be brave and go get some fabric for your baby too! :D


----------



## Pretty Please

Guess what all the knicker watchers (and im one of them) praying for nothing - wait until 3rd tri you will be dying for "something" !!!! you will be bring on the red - funny how it goes from praying for nothing to hoping for something !


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda I just feel so rotten bloated with gas too 

I was talking out loud with Paul and mil was in the room in regards too baby stuff she said there has to be no baby stuff brought into the house until nearer the time she was like I don't want it


----------



## heart tree

Why would your MIL say that? Doesn't sound very nice.


----------



## Pretty Please

Jenny have u told family members then ? Seems a strange thing for her to say ......


----------



## jenny25

I have no idea I was pretty cut up about it it's like she don't have any faith in my body I don't know what too think


----------



## Pretty Please

Mil who would have them! Just ignore her - if she comes out with things like that she will lose out in end as u won't be open and honest with her. What your partner say?


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies can't sleep as cant breathe!! We have snow!!! Yay my dog loves it!! 
Hopeful sorry I meant zits! Hearts right we have odd ways!! Lol! 

How's everyone Jen ignore mil!! Silly comments!! 
X


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hopeful- I live in Eden prairie. 

Davies- I had a cold for 6 data a couple weeks ago. It was horrible. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Jax- I live in Ep too! We should meet! I can send you the link with all the daycare numbers I called too! What are the odds? Where do you go to dr? I go to OGI in edina.


----------



## heart tree

Davies, sorry you can't sleep! I'm glad you aren't spotting blood, but just have some spots! Are you still having cramps? I am. Did you take progesterone? I don't think I'm going to as much as I'm tempted.

Jenny, your MIL is wrong to say that. I agree, just ignore her if you can. She doesn't know what she's talking about. Sorry you had to hear her say that. :hugs:

How are you feeling Jax?

Sooo, I finally DTD! It wasn't as bad as I thought. I have been crampy today so was nervous. But I listened to the hb before and after and it was thumping away. No spotting or blood. I'm not allowing myself to have an orgasm yet. Too scared for that. But my husband is very, very happy! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

That's just bizarre you both live in the same place! I've been on this site for years and never find anyone from the Bay Area. Just met one on the RMC thread. You guys should totally meet! I met a B&B girl once. It was fun and surreal.


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hopeful Omg shut up! I got to ogi too! Thats so crazy! Who.is your Dr? Mine is Dr graczyk 
I think that's how you spell it lol


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

We have amazing snow for London woo hoo !!! Might stay in the house today it's looks freezing out there ! What's everyone doing today ?


----------



## ttclou25

We have lots of snow too - boo!!! Lol I don't like it, but it should be gone tomorrow so not too bad.

Had my hypnobirthing class yesterday, I really recommend it. Also decided for home birth, again we keep changing our mind. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are having a nice lazy Sunday xxx


----------



## filipenko32

4702 posts on this thread!!! I UNSUBSCRIBED accidentally! I am so happy for Andrea and another poster today that I am going to go sledging with hubby in this London snow to celebrate!!! :xmas7: :xmas8: 

My pregnancy tests are now so faint that they look like evap lines, looking back in my diary, last time I ovulated 5 days after this happened!! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny that is AWFUL!! You and andrea need to get together to think of outrageously wicked plans for your evil mother in laws! :muaha:


----------



## Pretty Please

Lou- when is the final date you have to decide for sure?


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys I spoke to Paul last night about it and she seems too have a bee in her bonnet about everything and anything I might just say to her not to come to my nt scan if she strongly feels that way about me carrying hergrandchild x


----------



## Neversaynever

Jenny...welcome to nasty MIL club...mine can't even look me in the face and hasn't spoken a single word to me since August and she lives next door :haha: whatever....her loss not mine :hugs:

Amanda...so happy you DTD...I have promised my OH he can have it when we get to Vegas...I'll PMSL if it gets cancelled due to all the snow here :rofl:

Hopeful and Jax...:rofl: at you two being in such close proximity...are you going to meet?

Fili...thank you for everything...your turn to get your ass back in here too...happy sledging :hugs:

Pretty...how is London looking today? Was due to be there this weekend :dohh:

Happy Sunday everyone :flower:


ETA: Lou...can't believe you are having a homebirth...fair play to you though :hugs:

AFM...have now felt sick again for the last 24 hours...when does it stop? Not complaining but not had it for a week :haha:

XxX


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - where u off sledging? Primrose hill would be amazing but far too much of a treck for me ! 5 days that's not long at all - good luck this cycle


----------



## Neversaynever

Jenny...my MIL knows I am pregnanat again and she knows about the three losses too...her response to my OH was..are you sure you want children..his reply was yes...and only with Andrea :finger: she hasn't asked how I am or nothing so Oh hasn't told her that all is ok, she hasn't seen the two scan pics either...like I said her loss. 

I would tell your MIL to jog on about going to the scan..she doesn't deserve to be there :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Pretty Please

Jenny id seriously not bother with her. It's your baby in your body and stress is not a good thing. Personally I wouldn't have her at any scan and that's her own fault and doing - so u can be guilt free. Your hubby should understand unless u want her there? 

Think babies / weddings / family issues just have to be strong and have your own mind and be selfish and do what's right for u and your situation . Good luck once u make decision u won't stress which is better all round x


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning girls!!!

I got my bfp this morning so excited yet scared too!!!! For all those addicts that like looking at lines pop over to the rmc thread if u want to see my test. Won't join u ladies properly until after wed when my AF is due and it's also my birthday (so a big day all round!!) I'm hoping this isn't another chemical like I had in November but staying positive for now.
Anyway just wanted to quickly say hi, I stalk you ladies like crazy and know a lot of you quite well, hoping to join you properly in the next few days!!! Xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Congratulations bumpy !!!! Woo hoo :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumpy you have outed yourself :wohoo: congrats lovely and :dust: to stick little one

XxX


----------



## jenny25

She had the same problem with the wedding trying to take control and get this all she contributed was 80.00 to the wedding we set the date in jan last year and got married in sept with no savings nothing all I got was a headache and in the day she told my son that he was not too sit at the top table urgh I hope we mange to get a house before the baby is born because I could t handle her interfering it would Defo send me over the edge xx


----------



## ttclou25

Pretty Please said:


> Lou- when is the final date you have to decide for sure?

not sure actually - hope its not too late :wacko:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Jenny do you think your MIL said that because its meant to be unlucky to keep baby stuff in the house before a certain time. My mum refused to let me have my buggy untill i was near the end of pregnancy lol. She didnt want me to buy anything untill after 20 weeks aswell. But we started at 17 weeks. 
Or is she just being mean?

Lots of snow here... nearly ended up in someones bush last night the roads were that bad lol.


----------



## daviess3

I would like to try hypno birthing did u pay for that? I would like to do that, 
Been out since 730!! Bloody mil called reckoned her pond had no water in! Get there oh it's fine I couldn't see it!!!! That's convenient!! Dog had nice walk with her dog though, do cant moan! Now home in warm I'm freezing!! 

Heart was going to b brave an not do prog when woke up at 230 felt bit crampy so used pessarie! I keep saying every week but feel like maybe on Thursday b 15 weeks!! Try then? I dunno not brave!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Yes bumpy was the other poster! Another pal recruit hurray!! Can you believe that there wasn't a thread like this before heart started this up? 

Just been sledging with hubby off the steepest hill! It was brilliant!! We went down together SO fast! 5 times in total. :xmas7:


----------



## filipenko32

jenny25 said:


> Thanks Amanda I just feel so rotten bloated with gas too
> 
> I was talking out loud with Paul and mil was in the room in regards too baby stuff she said there has to be no baby stuff brought into the house until nearer the time she was like I don't want it

Jenny you don't live with your mil do you? 



Pretty Please said:


> Fil - where u off sledging? Primrose hill would be amazing but far too much of a treck for me ! 5 days that's not long at all - good luck this cycle

We were going to go to Regents park! but we went to the polish war memorial in northolt as it's nearer, where there are three MASSIVE hills, it took me ages just to climb back up on my hands and knees :haha: as even my wellies found it too slippery! It's near Ealing. Keeping everything crossed for you too pretty but don't want to make too much fuss as I know you want to keep low pro. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I'm chilled to the bone, think I'll have a bath and a hot chocolate now! 

Heart glad about :sex: it's perfectly safe and im glad you got a happy hubby! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Where do you live tracie?


----------



## daviess3

We just had hot choc hot bagels! now dressing gowns an blankets an trapped wind for me! Lol!! X
I didn't do sledging I just had to watch fili :( x


----------



## filipenko32

No you can't sledge when preggo but I'd rather be preggo lol it's not that good! X x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Nottingham.


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy that's amazing news!!! I saw those double lines on the RMC thread and they are gorgeous for being so early! Can't wait for more tests and for you to join us. What a perfect birthday present! YAY!!!

Davies, I did the same thing. I was having a lot of cramping and took one. Ha Ha. Glad I'm in good company. My husband encouraged me to. He said it was peace of mind, which it was. I was reading a lot of websites that said quitting cold turkey can be bad. So I'm going to do one every other day for a few days. 

Fili your fun in the snow sounds fantastic! I haven't seen snow in years. I want to play in some snow!! We're having summer like temps here. Very warm and sunny. I really can't complain but I want a winter day where I can snuggle up at home.

I'm so glad my MIL doesn't live near us. I think she would drive me crazy too. Sorry for all the girls who are dealing with the dreaded MIL. Mine is very nice, just very opinionated. She keeps telling my husband what I should be eating. 

Lou, I think you should do a home birth! My mom did with my brother and it was amazing. I was witness to it. It's so much more relaxing as long as you and baby are healthy going into it. How close are you to your hospital in case you need to go there last minute? That would be the deciding factor for me. I'm considered high risk because of my adenomyosis and I'm about 20-30 minutes away from my hospital without traffic. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing a home birth even though I always dreamed of one.

I'm going to a Super Bowl party today. It's the final game of the season for American Football. I don't even like American football, but it's a huge event and everyone has parties. At least there will be lots of food I can eat. Unhealthy food at that! Yum.


----------



## hopeful23456

Morning and have fun in the snow! I am still lucky to hardly have any ( we usually have way too much). Does your snow stick around long?

Bumpy - CONGRATS! Soooo happy for you! Wil check out stick pics soon

Fili- glad to hear the line is lighter!

Jenny- sorry to hear about crazy mil- it sucks she's so close and you have to see her alot. Maybe she will get better with time?

Jax and I will definitely meet! How cool is that? Same clinic and same city? The clinic we go to is maybe the best one in the area for this stuff? I don't know of any other that specialize except for maybe the university might have something?


----------



## Pretty Please

NO snow doesn't last long here - it's already turned to slush :( bet it's gone out of central London Tom


----------



## jenny25

Yep we live with her we have been trying to get a house with the council or three years no luck yet so I'm saving for a deposit for a private place as it can't go on no more don't get me wrong she is lovely but she gets too involved in our life and tries to take control of things x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh god Jenny, you're bound to have run- ins then, hope you get your own place soon x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Hun we are hoping with the tax renewal we will have enough to get a place I've fallen in love with a three bedroom house it's gorgeous xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that would be perfect!


----------



## daviess3

Aw Jen we lived with my mil for 5 months! Done my nut in! Lol! 
Hopegul defo doesn't stick around ur melts freezes will prob flood next! I no what u mean fili but in mean time enjoy the fun my lovely xc
Bumpy congrats xxx
Heart I did 2 whole nights! So proud of myself!! Last night being 3rd night at 230am put one in! Think my cramps trapped wind an the initial where I'm using the progesterone but I look 7 months preg! Lol! Bio oil out tonight lol!!
X


----------



## daviess3

Aw Jen we lived with my mil for 5 months! Done my nut in! Lol! 
Hopegul defo doesn't stick around ur melts freezes will prob flood next! I no what u mean fili but in mean time enjoy the fun my lovely xc
Bumpy congrats xxx
Heart I did 2 whole nights! So proud of myself!! Last night being 3rd night at 230am put one in! Think my cramps trapped wind an the initial where I'm using the progesterone but I look 7 months preg! Lol! Bio oil out tonight lol!!
X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, me too! Two whole nights without them. But then I caved on the third night. So funny we both did the same thing! I don't know what is causing my cramps. I'm guessing it's stretching pains or maybe sex from last. I hope so. Heard the hb so I guess everything is ok. I just want the cramps to go away. Trying to drink a lot of water today as that can help stop cramps.


----------



## jenny25

I've been living with my mil since I moved here its beging toget so childish and I've said to Paul if she keeps going like this then she won't be coming to the nt scan he agreed he isn't happy either I think he is going to ask his boss if he can lend him the deposit for a house to rent cause I don't want anything to happen to this pregnancy x


----------



## daviess3

I think Mine is defo trapped wind! If I get up early morn that's what happens it eases an goes again I thought same as u one night on one off from now in for lil while! Such a chicken! Lol! I wish I had sun! Do cold here chapped lips dry skin rotten cold! C


----------



## heart tree

Jen I hope you can move soon. Sounds like a difficult situation. 

Davies, mine definitely isn't trapped wind. I wish it were! I've been googling and I guess it's really common to have this kind of cramping at 14 weeks. It's the uterus stretching a lot right now and moving up into our abdomen and out of our pelvis. I still don't like it, but I'm glad it's normal.


----------



## daviess3

Amanda I looked at myself before I got in bath tonight lol! An I definitely have a something pertruding just above my hairline! I felt like I have a orange pushing just above my lady bits lol!! Just enjoying it!! I think that's what the period crampy pains at 3am are that stretch! But today my tummy bloat by belly button is defo trapped wind! Can't deal with no progesterone on top of this though do gonna do every other day hit while cant hurt!! X


----------



## ttclou25

sorry to hear about all the MIL issues - i feel you all but i got a crazy MIL and FIL, they both want to know everything we do and where we are - drives me nuts! Jen hope you get to move soon

Davies - the hypnoborthing i had to pay for was £250 for 2 full days but its really good at ways to deal with pain and relaxing in labour. 

We also learnt about perineal massage :wacko: id never heard of this but i may give it a shot - if its helps you not to tear and make the crowing easier:blush::blush: 

Hope eveyone in the snow if wrapping up warm and being super careful if your going outside :winkwink:


----------



## daviess3

I heard of that Lou don't they say you should put olive oil on it towards end? X


----------



## ttclou25

thats right - it sounds so weird but i really dont want to tear - my sister tore so bad.


----------



## petitpas

What, yet another strange exercise? I just did a few kegels but I'm not a big fan...

Bumpy - :wohoo::yipee::bunny::flasher::dance::happydance::yipee::wohoo:

Jen, my mum insists that having a buggy in the house before the birth is not on. So it is in the garage :D

I've met up with fellow bnb-ers several times. One of them even in the US!


----------



## justwaiting

I'm struggling keeping up with you all. this thread moves fast.
Bumpy Congrats again.
Fili I'm glad the lines are really faint and your feeling good.
Lou, I have heard of hypnobirthing but it's really expensive here. I admire home birthers, I probably wont even get to go into labour on my own, I'm jealous.
Heart and Davies. My dr weaned me off the progesterone too, everysecond day for just over a week. I did stop and then about 3 days later took one.
Jenny, sorry for the MIL issues. Mine is amazing thankfully. tell yours to bugger off!
Sorry for what i have forgotten and I hope everyone is going well.

Has anyone got stretch marks on their boobs? I found one near my right nipple yesterday. So scared it's just the beginning and I'm going to have the most marked body after all of this. My ass, thighs and hips are covered from growing as a child and getting fatter as an adult! I'm starting the cocoa butter today, Mum didn't get any on her tummy, is it meant to be genetic?


----------



## ttclou25

Morning:flower:
I've got my NHS antenatal class today, wasn't sure if I should go as some of it is opposite to the hypnobirthing ive been taught. But giving it a go. 


Just - make sure you load on the cream to try and prevent them, but tbh they tend to fade in time anyway x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you?

Diva and I have our 6 week check up today. A week late tho lol. I already no what theyl tell me about her weight. shes atleast 10lb now lol. right chubby madam lol. 

Also Lou, chances are if you dont tear you may well be cut and if i could pick between the 2 id tear every time. I had a 2nd degree tear and a cut and i tell you the cut was awful. the stitches in the cut hurt so bad but i hardly felt my tear.


----------



## ttclou25

Bless her hope her check up goes well hun. 

Ouch to the tearing and cutting it all sounds like torture!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

you dont feel the tear untill after and i didnt feel being cut they give you a local before they cut, not that it takes any pain away from the acctual crowning. At the time i vowed never to have anymore because i was scared for life! lol but now id have another. Just not for a while yet lol.


----------



## Pretty Please

Lou - hopefully try not to put too much pressure on the ideal dream birth. I don't know of around 20 mums went to plan intact got the opposite of what they wanted. Just trying to warn you that everything u dreamed off might not happen and don't get upset if it doesn't . 

I wanted a stress free hypo water birth ended up with elliotts hb drop 8 doc around me in a min rushed off to theatre for emergency c section , epi , cut but he ended up good in the end but complete opposite I wanted! 

But I really hope you get the birth u want fingers crossed xxxx


I'd recommend nct classes only to get a friends network not for lessons - if it wasn't for nct girlies I'd be going a bit mad !!!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yeah i agree pretty. nothing of mine went to plan. I wanted a water birth, but the pain was far to bad i had to get out, i didnt want drugs, but i had some because i was shattered, i didnt want medical intervention and ended up with a ventouse because i was struggling. I wanted a natural delivery of placenta, but i begged them for the jab because i wanted it to be over lol. 

BUT.... i wouldnt have changed any of it because even tho its not what i planned its what was best for me. 
Even tho i will say i wish theyd checked me before i had the morphine because Izzy was born 2 hours after having it and she was very very drowsy. took 10 mins to pass all her stats.


----------



## jenny25

Thanking so today I done the baking soda gender test and it didn't fizz so I think that means girl we will soon see lol x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Well my chunky monkey passed all her tests with flying colours, and wasnt as chunky as my kitchen scales said..... lol Shes only 9lb9 at 7 weeks. so a nice steady weight gain.


----------



## daviess3

Trace that's fab bless her, Jen where do u get baking powder from? I thought was only something could get in us? X


----------



## jenny25

I just got it from the shop hun its called bicarbonate soda here lol x


----------



## hopeful23456

that's great news tracie! diva is doing really well!

jenny - totally sucks your mil lives with you! do you think she meant it to be mean or just maybe it broke her heart when she has gotten excited in the past? i know that in the past, with each pregnancy my family was just thinking, we'll see what happens...instead of getting really excited right away. but nobody was mean! (the mean ones just don't talk to anyone period...lol)

this sounds like something i would ask my coworker to help me on the words, and she would have told me to say to her: "I'm confused by what you said, please help me to understand why you feel that way?"

lou - how can they do an epidural at your home? just kidding! i wouldn't want to go through that pain!

how you doing davies? the sore throat still coming back?

we are turning into Oranges this week davies and heart! anyone else this week? I crave orange stuff all the time and have this entire pregnancy, oranges, orange juice, orange starburst and mamabas. anyone else? typically i don't really like orange juice.

pretty - i'm going to have a scheduled c section so i just never ever want to see anything close to spotting, lol ;) keep them in there till we take them out

heart - good for you and getting it on! i won't be so brave, been over 3 months now...

i'm ordering the cribs tomorrow! again, just keeping in boxes, but pretty cool to get them! at work today and so, so, so tired. I'm up about every 2-3 hours which is kinda funny as from everything I read, that's a feeding schedule.


----------



## Pretty Please

Hopefully - oh I bet it's exciting buying all the bits - bet it's really good in us with all the malls. Have u planned what u are buying month by month? in us do u mean by crib exceptionally small cot bed? 

I wasted 180 pounds on a crib and mattess that el wouldn't sleep in as he preferred his flat pram to sleep - he slept in it 3 times - have u considered going straight for cot beds with bars and save the in-between crib. In uk they only last 3 months max and then u have to buy a cot......


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies just a quick one.

I got my bfp yesterday and today I feel like I'm coming down with the flu :0(
Sore throat, headache and aches can I take anything? Paracetamol?


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh no hope it goes soon - Yeah I always take paracetamol but don't take ibuprofen


----------



## Pretty Please

Strepsils for your throat too I've taken when prego too


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy, I hope you feel better. It's a pregnancy symptom believe it or not! Many of us have gotten sick during the early days.

Hopeful, how exciting to get the cribs! You are moving right along! Yup, you, Davies, Croy and myself will be oranges this week. I can't believe it! I'm telling everyone at work tomorrow. It will be good for it not to be a secret anymore. 

Embo had some pink spotting today. I'm worried about her. She hasn't logged into her journal all day today after mentioning the spotting. I hope everything is ok.

How's everyone else? My cramps aren't as bad today. I think it was just stretching. Trying to drink lots of water. Otherwise I'm feeling pretty good. I can't wait to start feeling the baby!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

pretty - funny how things are so different here than there! I had to google what a pram is...

here is a link to the crib and i'm buying the conversion kit to make it into a toddler bed too - they call it a guard rail

i'm not buying the other conversion kit/bed rail to make it into a full size bed as I'm going to wait and see if my uncle who is a carpenter can just use the headboard part of the crib to turn it into a bed (the conversion kit is ridiculously expensive)

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4005141

i get 35% off of it too!

i'm getting this dresser to match. https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12003207
and with all of this, I qualify for $150 gift card too.

the name of it - Europa baby reminds me of you girls!


----------



## daviess3

glycerin for your throat, me to hun not alot can take!! congrats x
How do you do it jen? i want to do it! were due more snowtonight jen 1-5cm!!! xx


----------



## daviess3

ah we posted at same time heart and hopeful an croy shes an orange this week to, i love them hopeful not juice just the extra large oranges that are about right now! 

Embo i hope ur ok sugar xx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi bumpy! yes, alot of people get sick in the beginning! i didn't but i was on prednisone which suppresses the immune system so i very happily stayed healthy.

embo - hope you are ok!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Hun I watched a few videos on YouTube and you take a teaspoon of the powder put it in a glass then pour your wee on it lol 


You know what I don't know one min it's fine next it's not it's abit Jekyll and Hyde at times 


Is anyone else struggling with food I'm having too force food down not through nausea just itry to eat and I gag just not appealing at the moment x


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful - lol at you googling pram - i had to google a pacifier a while ago as i didnt know what that was :haha: Beautiful baby set too looks lovely.

Heart - glad the cramps have eased - keep up the good work drinking all the water :thumbup:

Bumpy - hope you feel better.

Davies - NOOOO more snow - i havent looked at weather on tv today im in denial


----------



## ttclou25

jenny25 said:


> Hun I watched a few videos on YouTube and you take a teaspoon of the powder put it in a glass then pour your wee on it lol
> 
> 
> You know what I don't know one min it's fine next it's not it's abit Jekyll and Hyde at times
> 
> 
> Is anyone else struggling with food I'm having too force food down not through nausea just itry to eat and I gag just not appealing at the moment x

I used to try and eat toast when i felt like that - keep up the fluids tho x


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, what a chatty bunch, I don't have time to go back and read it all but i scanned the last few pages. I had a crazy busy weekend. We spent ALL day Saturday car shopping, we did end up with a car but I had not planned to be gone for so long! Geesh!
Then Sunday we hosted friends for the Superbowl, but all the little kids made it a crazy day...I didn't even end up seeing any of the game. I think it gave hubby and I a glimpse into what the future holds!! ha ha

And now I am at the start of a week that is super full and busy and even though it is Monday afternoon I am already ready for the weekend! 

Heart - I am feeling those general all around cramps too. They are almost like the the ones way back at the beginning. I haven't had them today but over the weekend they were freaking me out. I wondered if it was because I had been on my feet so much? Who knows?

Hope everyone else is feeling well. In Seattle today, the sun is shining bright, it's fabulous!


----------



## Pretty Please

Hopeful I love the furntiture very smart !!!!


----------



## daviess3

Well I'm up two hours after going to sleep!! I'm up sneezing feeling nauseas an to hot in my fleecy pjs! Just had a moan that it was dh fault!! Coz he snores, he only got in from work an hour ago since 6 this morning! He came home for dinner an had been working at Harrods tonight!! He woke up an said he world come downstairs! Bless him!! I said no I just need to sit up for while! To awake an figity! 
X


----------



## croydongirl

Poor thing, hope you begin to feel better soon and get nice and sleepy. I always munched on an apple when I woke up nauseous at night, not sure if that sounds good to you but it worked a treat for me.
Perhaps some warm milk and honey would get your body ready for sleeping?

I have been fighting with a nasty headaches since this afternoon and I think I feel it building, I need to put my jammies on and head to bed after I eat something. 

Hope you get back to sleep soon and can have a restful nights sleep.


----------



## heart tree

Didn't have time to log in today for very long. I love the furniture Hopeful. It makes it more real! I love all things orange. I always have. I'm craving a lot of lemon flavor right now too. 

Davies you poor thing. No sleep and feeling sick. I hope you don't have to work any time soon! 

Tracy and Lou, you are both making me scared! Ouch!!! 

Jen I had those food aversions too. I don't feel like that anymore though. It will pass. 

Croy what kind of car did you buy? I didn't watch much of the Super Bowl either but I'm not a big football fan. We're almost oranges!

I got 8 hours sleep last night! What a difference! I hope I get a repeat tonight.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - i loved that nursery stuff too. We are not quite there yet, we want to have our anatomy scan before we cross that line, but I cannot wait!!

Heart - we got a Honda Civic, we knew it was between that and a Prius, and the civic was just better bang for the buck and actually got great gas mileage, who knew?! I am actually still learning to drive, so it will be my car because its an automatic and hubby's car is a stick. Now everywhere we go Ii can drive and we are not dependent on borrowing other peoples cars for practice - I only have a short time now before my belly gets too big and uncomfortable to take my test, so I need all the practice I can get!!

Seeing the doctor on Thursday. Can't believe it has been 4 weeks already - time is flying! Bring on the oranges for everyone! So ready for her to tell me its all ok - and hope she has me book my anatomy/gender scan!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oooh I didn't know you had a scan this week. Exciting! You'll be 15 weeks. Wow!

Honda Civics are supposed to be safe and very reliable cars. They last forever. Great choice. 

I hope you don't have to practice on ice and snow! Be careful. 

I have my anatomy scan on March 15. It feels so far away. I can't wait! I just want the time to fly by. I hope you get to schedule yours tomorrow. It's something to look forward to. And to get nervous about I'm sure!


----------



## Jaxvipe

Hey ladies! So I had my appt today and I guess my blood pressure was high. Not like extremely high but it freaked me out because I have never had high blood pressure.

Also I was talking to my.mom tonight and she doesnt think that I should buy anything yet. We were going to buy the crib and stuff with our tax money and now I just feel.kind of down . about it. .:( sorry to be such a downer today.


----------



## heart tree

Happy 13 weeks Jax! Did they suggest anything for your high BP? Try not to stress about it, that can make it worse. Sorry you feel down today. It happens to everyone. I'm sure your mom is excited, just nervous for you. You'll be getting baby stuff before you know it! I'm waiting because I'm too scared to get anything. Maybe you could get a few little things to tide you over. You can spread things out so you can look forward to the bigger items in the future. Hope tomorrow is a better day for you. xoxo


----------



## petitpas

Heart, enjoy telling people at work today! I can't wait to hear all about it!

Embo, I am thinking of you and hoping the spotting was nothing :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls I feel a bit better today tho I woke at 3 for the loo and I was having a mild panic attack I have been having them since yesterday I dunno why hey ho going to get all my hair chopped off something like an inverted bob Paul's not happy as he wants me to keep it the length in my advitar it's too much hassle plus it's been really oily every 2nd day so cut colour and it will all be good only 6 days until my scan kinda scared but ok been trying to play with the Doppler what does the placenta sound like ? I have jumps from 85bpm to 135 but I know I don't hear the baby's hb yet xxx


----------



## petitpas

Jenny, if you have a display on your doppler you can ignore it for now. It's really early to dopple anyway (slap on hand, miss!) but when you do find the hb it sounds like a chugging train. You'll be able to hear other noises such as your own heartbeat, a whoosh whoosh type heartbeat and little digestive plop plops. All very interesting :D


----------



## ttclou25

morning - Have my 33 week midwife appointment this morning hoping this man is starting to turn but think hes transverse still. 

jenny - try not to worry about doppler i didnt pick anything up till 11 weeks. The LO's tend to not like doppler and swim away all the time too.

Heart - Glad you slept well i hope you keep up the routine!

Jax - happy 13 weeks - i would buy stuff when your ready dont take it to heart what other people say. I bought some bits a 12 weeks, i had the pram at 17 weeks!

Davies - have relaxing day today if you can :flower:

Croydon - glad that time id going quick for you hun - hope headaches go

Morning everyone else :hugs:

This orange obsession is funny- i dont have it anymore but i remember wanting oranges, orange lollys, orange yoghurts - orange everything lol


----------



## puppycat

Ugh! Oranges are ming! Lol. And bananas! Bleurgh!

Got consultant appt this afternoon, don't know why. I will soon find out i guess.

Have been quietly following but didnt have anything to say so not posted for a bit x


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning,

When does the tiredness stop? I remember last time being sat at my desk wanting to be horizontal! slept 10-6 up about 4 times in the night and now i feel dead - think its only a few weeks hopefully :o) 

Had 2 huge bowls of special k yum yum forgot how good that stuff is


----------



## daviess3

Pretty does the tiredness stop? I'm tired!! Thanks ladies I'm just chillin till this afternoon! Then going to shops that's it! 
Heart I like lemon to lemon sorbet, lemon cupcakes yum?!! 
An oranges an orange club biscuit!! 
An bananas an swede! An lemonade the fizziness is nice on my throat!! 

Hopeful lovely furniture you need to be organised with 2 babies!! 
I no what I want a white sleigh cot a full size wardrobe a toy box an chest of drawers with changing station xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Pretty Please said:


> Morning,
> 
> When does the tiredness stop? I remember last time being sat at my desk wanting to be horizontal! slept 10-6 up about 4 times in the night and now i feel dead - think its only a few weeks hopefully :o)
> 
> Had 2 huge bowls of special k yum yum forgot how good that stuff is

it doesnt... it gets worse lol. i did have a few days of energy but payed for that with sleepless nights after.


----------



## daviess3

Yay hopeful ur an orange xxx


----------



## petitpas

I'm having less naps these days. I will probably have one later today as I had two short nights but generally, I am much much better.

I would love to drink orange juice but it gives me such bad acid. The last time I had some I threw it up immediately!

Puppy, good luck with your consultant! I bet it will be an interesting appointment and I'm pretty sure you'll be scanned :happydance:


----------



## Pretty Please

I love the cute coat hangers you can buy for the wardrobes. 
Also in John Lewis have the seen the Emile et rose collection? I love that baby wear collection it's just beautiful and the fabric to die for !!!! Also get a cute Teddy too


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls,

Davies hope your cold's gone Hun.
Lulu, hope you do end up getting your birth choice but hope the classes are a bit interesting / useful for you anyway! 
Ladies hope the clothes buying is successful, including hair bobble accessories! 
Bumpy how are those lines girl? Are you gonna do a cb digi or just the frer? 
Puppy good luck at the consultants let us know!

I had my first positive preggo dream ever last night. I dreamt that at 7 weeks 3 days I went for a scan and the baby was 7.5 with hr of 173! The images were so clear and I strongly felt it was a girl! I was elated and wanted to tell you girls in my dream lol. I've never had good preggo related dreams before, they always involve blood or drowning in gushing water! got ewcm today:yipee: and the frenetic :sex: has begun! I know I'm PUPO but wish me luck! X x


----------



## daviess3

Yay for ewcm fili good luck get in that bd!! Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

lines are getting darker fili - thanks for asking! AF is due tomorrow or thurs! scared!
ive been testing with superdrug, IC and frer. ive got one digi, but saving it as i want it to say 3+ lol! so will wait a week or so to be sure!

FX sweetie, im sure you will be joining me soon!

how is everyone, cant believe you are all progressing so much, cant imagine getting that far, but fx that i do! having lots of lower cramping and pulling pains down low on one side, is that normal this early on?


----------



## ttclou25

well midwife appointment wasnt great :nope: - they have picked up that i might have gestational diabetes - i had the test at 29 weeks and was ok but now its starting to show in my wee and find out on thursday - this could stop my natural homebirth and mean early labour in hospital :cry:


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh Lou, im sorry that sucks. FX for thursday for you xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no Lou! :hugs: I suppose at least it's good they've spotted this early and can do their best for you


----------



## jenny25

Oh hun I hope everything comes back ok darling xxx


----------



## heart tree

Morning/afternoon. It will be a busy day at work so not much time to log in. 

Lou I'm sorry about the potential GD. Hope they're wrong. When will you know for sure?

Bumpy those one sided sensations could be your corpus Luteum. I had them very early on. It was the same side I ovulated from which I knew since I only have one tube and did IUI. At my scan they could see that side was enlarged. Can we see your line progression?

Hopeful Happy 15 weeks!! Two oranges!!

Jen it seems too early yet for the Doppler. I want to see your new hair when you chop it!

Fili what a great dream. Sounds like a prophecy. Can't wait for it to come true. 

Puppy I hope you get a scan today. Keep us posted. 

Pip, good to have you back. Enjoy your nap. 

Davies any more cramping? Mine have subsided. 

Can't remember what else I read. Hi to all the rest of you lovelies. 

Im telling everyone at work today. I can't wait. I'm definitely starting to show and I'm tired of trying to hide it. I have to keep wearing the same clothes! It will be a relief to have it out in the open. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## puppycat

Well girls i didnt get a scan but i don't mind because he switched me back to midwife led care.
Happy girlie :)


----------



## bumpyplease

great news puppy!!!

hearty, good luck with outing yourself today!

right girls its gotta be time for some more bump pics right? i love seeing your little bumps developing!

let me find some lines to help with your addiction heart!! be right back!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Ok firstly frers. Little bit of progression but not huge first pic is 10dpo second is 11dpo
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/2fbaf279.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Second up SuperDrug tests at 9dpo and 11dpo

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/fdf4abd9.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Awwww beautiful lines :)


----------



## cla

Lovely lines bumpy xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

And lastly my ic at 12dpo. I usually get rubbish lines on ic so quite happy with this one!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/10df338b.jpg

Why are my pics so bloody huge??!!!!! Sorry girls!


----------



## heart tree

Glad you got switched to a MW even if you didn't get a scan Pups. I like a happy Puppy!

Bumpy those are awesome lines for so early! Wow!! Happy sticky baby birthday to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks heart, best birthdday present ever i just hope it sticks!

my pics are coming out HUGE! heart i followed your instructions to download from photo bucket, are they sposed to come out that big?!


----------



## heart tree

Yes min come out that big too. Sometimes I put them behind a spoiler just so they don't take up too much space. But I like seeing double pink really really big! Thanks for feeding my addiction. I could look at them all day!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumpy check out those lines!!!! Wowsers!! You are definitely a 2-3 on a digi now, I know for a fact! You're only 12dpo too! I didnt get those dark lines till 14dpo and my hcg was through the roof. :yipee: 
Happy birthday for tomorrow. :cake:

Heart so excited that you're showing and that you're going to tell everyone! Will you let is know In detail what everyone said!! :yipee: so exciting ...


----------



## croydongirl

Lovely lines!! Exciting. Thanks for sharing. 

Heart - have fun telling your work colleagues, I am sure it wil feel great to share your news :)

Pup - Glad you are back under the midwife.

Lou - Hoping that follow up tests show as negative for GD. I know that that complication would change how you would have your bubs.

After an early night, I got the headache under control. but I did have to cancel plans for last night, lame. 
I don't think I get a scan this week at the doctor, I think that she will just check for the hb but i should be able to schedule the anatomy scan while I am at the office. This is a busy week - I am already ready for the weekend!!


----------



## jenny25

https://instagr.am/p/GtTemMK0nL/

https://instagr.am/p/GtUitDq0nR/



My hair cut lol 

Lovely lines hun xxx

Great news on the mw care I'd love to have that

How are you Amanda ? Xxx


----------



## jenny25

https://instagr.am/p/GtUitDq0nR/
https://instagr.am/p/GtTemMK0nL/


----------



## heart tree

LOVE the hair Jen!!! So sassy and stunning!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello ladies, I'd like to join yall. I have had 5 early losses and one healthy DD inbetween, I just found out I am pregnant again after my 5th loss in December...I am of course worried, I have had some testing and my thyroid and blood clotting tests were all normal. My doctor thinks it's genetic and we are considering seeing an RE, but hopefully this pregnancy works out and we dont have too! I am going to post my pics if yall don't mind.

The first two are 6 dpo (yes, 6 dpo) and the second two are today at 9 dpo!
 



Attached Files:







028.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 5









027.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0262.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0265.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ttclou25

Beautiful lines!

Jen - love the hair cut, i cant wait to sort my hair out. It really suits you.

Croyden - Bet you cant wait for the anatmoy scan - i cant wait to hear what your all having!!

Heart - So exciting telling everyone, i loved every second of telling people - now make sure they all look after you


----------



## ttclou25

congrats 3x:thumbup: Hope this is your sticky bfp:dust:


----------



## jenny25

Thank you girls I want to get it abit more cut into the back but I love it this is the way i used to wear my hair all the time but I grew my hair for two years well three I had 7" taken off it today I'm pampering myself lol plus I went and got a McDonald's for my dinner haha winning lol xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ding dong Jen LOVE the hair that cut was made for you!!!! Does the oh approve?

Nice lines 3x hope this is a sticky one for you x


----------



## jenny25

Lol he likes it he asked me too send him a picture when I had it done but he is currently downstairs in a huff at the moment cause I've been abit moany at him cause I'm knackered lol xx


----------



## heart tree

Welcome 3x. I hope this is your sticky one. Glad you are joining us!

I told everyone at work at our monthly staff meeting. I was met with a round of applause. It made me cry. Someone asked if this was my first baby. I had no hesitation about saying this was my fifth pregnancy and hopefully my first baby. A lot of my close co-workers knew of my losses, but we have a lot of new people here. I have no shame in telling them. Plus it makes this all the more special. A lovely co-worker told me she has a 30 year old son and never had a daughter and wants to take me under her wing and buy some things for the baby. So sweet. People have been amazing. I'm blessed that I work with such lovely people. 

They are having a happy hour in my honor tonight. Too bad I can't drink with them! Sparkling water for me!

Last announcement will be on FB if I decide to do that. Haven't decided if I'll do that or not yet.


----------



## jenny25

That's amazing Amanda darling I'm so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Heart- so happy you got to share your wondetful news. I'm sure the added support will be great!


----------



## hopeful23456

I need to go back and read more! Saw jens hair and love it! Cute cut!

So happy for you heart! Your coworkers are sweet! 

I'm at the salon getting major highlights and under heat lamp now. So tired! Shopped for 4 hours which is a lot for me to be up and about for that long, bought so much stuff. My BFF brought 5 things for me to trade in, so I got 25% off for each thing and another 10% off for the double stuff ( car seats and cribs and mattresses) 
Was fun! Also got a pack and play (25% off) 

post more later..


----------



## daviess3

Gorgeous hair Jen love it hun, x
Bumpy gorgeous lines xx
3x welcome lovely lines for so early good luck hun xc
Hopeful I had my roots done last week feels so much nicer!! I have hair extensions so my hair is mega long an if I have roots feel like it changes whole hair!! 
Heart yay for your coming out day hun xc
Lou babe doesn't sound like part the plan but listen we all jumped hurdles to get here so few more hurdles is nothing babe don't let it get u down u will face it an deal with it I no it xxx
Puppy pleased your midwife care now well done I see cons after 20 week scan! X
Fili how u my lovely? Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies! Stalking as per and just thought I'd offer my 2pennoth on the tearing discussion. I tore when giving birth, upwards towards my clitoris which is fairly unusual and sounds absolutely horrific doesn't it? But you know what? I didn't give a shit! Obviously it stung a bit pushing her out (I only had gas and air) but I never noticed the tear at all, didn't really feel her stitching me back up and it all healed beautifully. Don't worry about tearing at all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh dear .... Just read that back and I'm not sure it sounded as reassuring as I intended it to :blush: sorry ladies. What I meant to say is just that it was absolutely fine. :winkwink:


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks Mrs Higgins it actually was reassuring. 

Beautiful lines bumpy. I still have everything crossed!

3x welcome and congrats.

jen lovely hair, Sounds like it's hair week, Got mine done last night too!

Amanda - Congrats on the reveal I'm so happy it went well and you work with a great bunch of people. It feels great to get it out there doesn't it.

sorry if I missed anyone, working on memory here!

afm - I'm a lemon. 14wks, no one can dispute I'm in the 2nd tri and I'm actually feeling a little better this week. heard baby's hb yesterday had a little cry haha.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - so glad your reveal was so special. Hope you enjoyed your celebration!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Mrs M that originally made me cringe! It never occurred to me that the clitoris could somehow get damaged! NOOOOOO. I hope yours is ok! LOL!

Just, Congrats on being a lemon. It's funny because you still show as a peach to me but you are 17 hours ahead of me. Welcome to the indisputable second tri!!!

It was a lovely day today. Everyone was so happy for me. The most common questions asked were, "did you pick out names?" and "do you know the gender?" I had to keep explaining that we're taking it one day at a time. Names haven't even entered our minds yet. Too scary. Funny how a harmless question like that makes you realize how little people understand what it means to be PAL after recurrent losses.


----------



## croydongirl

True, I just came home from my friends house with a pile of baby books including a name book. I won't need to buy bedtime reading for months with this pile! ha ha

Hubs is already throwing out suggestions every now and then randomly its pretty cute when I know it is something on his mind without me mentioning anything baby related.

Picking a name is a big responsibility, we want to give our kids a cute baby name, a cool adolescent name and a respectable adult name...all in one...not an easy task, but I must say that I am looking forward to the challenge :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Choosing names is so hard! We never agreed on a boys name for our daughter so I was so relieved when she was a girl and I got to use the girls names I wanted so much! 
Heart, I am so sorry I didn't mean to make you cringe. The tear never actually reached the clitoris (thank god, that really is incredibly rare) so no harm done at all.


----------



## jenny25

9 weeks tomorrow yayyyy lol x


----------



## puppycat

Mrs M i tore up too, not down. I didnt know until after and the midwives were so blase about it i only realised after reading my notes how bad it was. They stitched me up straight after so i was still high on gas and air and that was that. You do have to look after it e.g. rinsing after a wee or wee in water, drink plenty so your wee is diluted and dont try to dress too early, let as much air circulate there for healing x


----------



## petitpas

Hello 3x :wave: welcome to the club!
Are you on any preventative medication at all? Progesterone, baby aspirin, vitmin D supplements? These are considered harmless treatments but may make all the difference to an rpl-er. 5 out of 6 pregnancy losses being genetic sounds a little far-fetched unless you or your partner have an underlying genetic problem. Has your doctor run the karyotyping test on you both?
In any case, I am sending you sticky sticky vibes! fxfxfxfx

Puppy, that is great news that you are back to the care you like! :thumbup:

Lou, hopefully you just had a bad wee day. Fingers crossed it was a blip fxfxfxfxfx

Heart, your colleagues sound amazing! They will look after you so well, I'm sure. How was the happy hour?
As for the FB announcement, if you are thinking of meeting up with people who don't know yet in the near future maybe wait as it is so lovely to tell people in person first.

Bumpy, your line progression is perfect! I am in awe! :cloud9:
Photobucket does offer you the choice of a link to the full image (the large one) or a clickable thumbnail if you prefer it smaller. I'm with heart in that double lines need to be celebrated and flaunted with as much exposure as possible.

Fili, I love that you had such a positive dream! :happydance: Go team fili! :happydance:

Jenny, your hair is gorgeous! Really swishy and modern!

Hopeful, you are amazing with the shopping! Wow!

AFM, I had a scan yesterday but the doc must have put my pics into the wrong file as they aren't in my handcarried one :dohh: poor DH couldn't come with me and now has nothing to see.
Everything was fine, though. It was such a lovely scan with ducky scratching his head, then rubbing his eyes, twitching, wriggling... :cloud9: I was amazed he was moving so much without me feeling anything.

I failed again terribly at baby shopping. Then when I got home my mum surprised me with loads of baby clothes. I was really upset and cried all over DH. I know I am an ungrateful daughter but I am ducky's mother. I want to be able to buy stuff! I didn't even like most of what she bought :cry:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies :) 

xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Pet can't u take majority of the clothes back? Is your duck the first grandchild for your mum? Suppose they could be a back up in your car boot incase of wee accidents ! Or if you can't be bothered to do washing one week u have back up !


----------



## jenny25

Aww Hun I feel your pain I bet you don't want too feel rushed imyou wanna take your time doing it xx

I found puddings hb it was faint in the back ground but I heard the train so give it a few more days hopefully I can get a recording I had my headphones on while using it xx


----------



## petitpas

Fab news, Jen! :thumbup:
Remember that you might not find pud's hb every time (so no freaking out, please) but it will get easier as the weeks go on. It's so lovely to have that reassurance :cloud9:

Pretty, I asked her to take two items back to the shop. The rest are second hand items. I'm afraid that she'll just keep buying for the next four months. She just can't stop herself! I easily get overwhelmed by volume. I have boxes of stuff I need to sort out already and her adding to it stresses me. I don't even have a nursery or nursery furniture yet!
I suppose that after all this time I also have specific ideas about what I want ducky's room and things to be like. Baby blue doesn't feature at all!
It's like my mum is hijacking my dream. I know that sounds awful and I know she doesn't do it on purpose but that is how it is.

I remember wanting to buy my first digital camera. I was so excited, researching, reading reviews, saving up for it. Then a friend heard about my plans and sent me a really basic camera for my birthday. I was gutted! I didn't go out and buy a new camera and made do with low quality pictures for years. It ruined it for me. This is how I feel now but 100 times worse. And I hate myself for it as I should feel grateful for what I am given. I also find it hard to throw usable things away and replace them with new. Once they are in the house I use them.
DH is upset, too. After all it took to get ducky he doesn't want me to have to make do.


----------



## jenny25

Darling this is a whole different kettle of fish it's your baby I'd say politely not tok until after the birth that way you can do it at your own speed there is nothing worse than feeling like this huge huge hugs xxx


Oh hun I know I'm happy with what I have heard so far plus the baby is so small just now so I'm not gonna freak out well happy though it's keeping ticking through to my scan on Monday xxx


----------



## daviess3

Yay u found it Jen now put it down lol x
Petit sorry Hun mayb you need to tell your mum how you feel she's probably doing a proud nanny but which is lovely but there's nothing wrong in wanting to do it urself first an pick ur own bits, just tell her your overwhelmed with it all and need to do it your way xc
Sorry hun sometimes people just don't get it!! 

Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for thinking about me ladies. I had two periods of pink spotting the other day but nothing since.
I've had thrush for a week and recently stopped my progesterone so I'm thinking it was probably this rather than anything to worry about.
If it comes back ill be going straight for a scan.

Saw my midwife yesterday. I've lost 4lbs but they're not worried because I can afford to lose a few pounds!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Pip I completely understand how you feel. I suppose it would be kind of mixed emotions too, good in one way as this is 'it' for you now but awful in so many other kinds of ways... So many. I would cry too. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: not sure what you can do here, it is a really difficult situation x x x


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh pet I'd defo have a word with her. Maybe tell her if she wants to buy a couple of items and let her keep them at her house. I completely agree there is nothing worse than crap / colours you don't like and it's just a waste all round. Maybe if you told her that you have dreams and if she wanted instead of spending loads on items maybe she would want to contribute to something u defo want whether that's nursery items. 

There is nothing worse than stuff you don't like especially with number one u might not want 2 hand too. Good luck honey I really feel 4 u but u might have to be a bit stuborn to your mum to get your dream and u will feel better too :) xxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon everyone! Just caught up! 
Jen I love your hair! You look very pretty!:kiss:
Bumpy how you feeling today, I have a feeling this is your forever baby, just like a had a feeling embo's, heart's, Davies and Andrea's! Read back for proof!! Are you going to test today? Lol I'm taking out my testing addiction on you!:hugs: want to see those lines getting darker! 
Heart :cry::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cry::cry::cry: how lovely about telling your work friends :hugs: your post made me so happy! Go for it with Facebook! It is your turn to be normally pregnant and to enjoy every minute! Go for it!!! Amd here's some grape juice for your celebration :wine:
Hopeful - great shopping trip!! :happydance::happydance: but I'm afraid I had tears in my eyes reading your post as well it was emotional in a great way!:cloud9: :cry:
3x welcome! I've met you before I think, virtually! :hugs: I really hope this is your forever baby and those lines are AMAZING for 6-9dpo!!!! I am not pregnant by the way, I'm just a groupie and everyone is so nice on here I couldn't leave! AND I'm PUPO :smug: 
Davies, how you doing cold wise? Did you ever resolve the argument with dh about telling your step children? How's the airport shop? Are you still feasting on oranges? :hugs: 
Croy how are your headaches? 
Puppy, embo how are you both? 
Pretty, how you doing?
Pip, thinking about you :hugs: 
Does anyone ever get horrendous spots AND dry skin after a miscarriage? I look like a :pizza: always at this time when my hormone levels are nearly zero. It drives me mad. Before I started getting pregnant my skin was perfect, even when I was a teenager pretty much, now I'm paying for it!!


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh no fil hopefully they will go soon - ive got dry skin though its freezing !!!!

I've got to venture out in 10 mins and it's soooo cold to St Marys allowing plenty of time on train to vic and bus to st marys another scan. God I hope bubs is alive all I feel is very tired that's all. 

Bought myself berghaus down long jacket on amazon looks crap like a square bin box - now I've got to return it and pay for postage :( 

How's the exercising going fil - still doing running in the cold? 
I bet snow is on the return ..........


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty GOOD LUCK to you, I am sure you're going to be just fine! I just hope the wait is not too nerve racking for you :hugs: :hugs:. I can't run in this weather my face feels like it will fall off so I've just been doing my fitness DVD at home but not everyday :blush:. Going to start early morning swimming tomorrow too as no bleeding anymore. My skin is perfect when I'm preggo! Keeping everything crossed for you x x x


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks fili I get spots a lot due to pcos more so now but my skin feels more dry and my hair is so oily I'm like please pass some oil to my face lol

Omg I forgot to say I was at my friends as she done my hair an they have 3 dogs a st bernards a canadian mountaineese sp and a jack Russell well the big st bernerds dog is massive and when I was up standing he would come over and cuddle his head into my stomachs and sorta lean into me I was like awwwwww xx


----------



## filipenko32

Jenny Davies has a St Bernard and I just think they are SO loveable! I want one :hissy:. The puppies are so cute. I don't have pcos but dr Shehata did pick up on my skin after my last pregnancy and queried pcos. I def don't have it though. Or can you have a mild form of it? How were you diagnosed? I mean what test did they do?


----------



## Embo78

Sorry to jump in but I just found my baby's heartbeat on the Doppler! I was starting to think I'd NEVER find it!! 
174 bpm and the most beautiful sound in the whole world :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

That's great embo! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Fili! Can't stop crying! Happy tears x


----------



## filipenko32

:cry: :yipee: :cry: like that?


----------



## Pretty Please

Contrats embo ! Good sound :)


----------



## Embo78

Exactly that Fili!!!!! Perfect!

Thanks pretty :)


----------



## ttclou25

Great news embo! xx


----------



## heart tree

I haven't had my laptop so I'm sorry I can't respond as much as I'd like. Typing on my phone is no fun. 

Congrats to Em and Jen! That thumping sound is one of the best sounds to ever exist! So happy for you both!!!

Prety good luck on your scan today. Thinking about you. 

Pop Congrats on the great scan. It's so wonderful! The situation with your mother is difficult. You aren't being ungrateful. You deserve to make this the perfect pregnancy and nursery. Does she know how you feel? I agree with the other ladies. Could you sit her down and kindly talk about your feelings. Tell her how much you appreciate how excited she is but that you only have so much space for baby things and now you'd like to take over picking things out. You don't need to tell her you don't like the things she's picked out. Make the conversation about you and your feelings. Don't make it about her and the fact that she's hijacking this dream. She's clearly excited which is understandable. She probably has no idea that this is affecting you negatively. 

To all the girls who have had tears, I bow down to you. Women are the stronger gender by far! 

Hope you all are staying warm! 

Another busy day at work today. Will try to log on when I can.


----------



## filipenko32

check out my avatar girls! gone with the gloomy old candles! Just PMA from now on! Do you know that it was Kermit and Miss Piggy who were the first couple to be televised in bed together? Wonder why there were no Kermie babies?


----------



## 3xscharmer

petitpas - I am on baby aspirin even though my tests where normal, even with a 10 day lp, last miscarriage my progesterone was over 30! My doctor does believe one of us has a genetic issue that is not affecting us or our healthy child. As far as genetic testing, we would have to see an RE and we kinda feel like we know we can have a healthy child so we want to try on our on...okay, okay actually that's only part of it, DH is against RE completely. I've talked to him about it and he just isn't for it at all, he doesn't see why we need to see a specialist. I gave birth to my daughter less than 15 months ago and the only thing I took with her was baby aspirin, so I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## 3xscharmer

congrats on the Hb's girls!! Wonderful sounds and very reasuring!!

Fili - pretty sure we've crossed paths before lol!! Sorry about your skin, mine does all kinds of weird stuff after m/c's and during pregnancy! I'm trying to be pma too! Did not know that about kermit and ms. Piggy - hmmm, good question why aren't there frog/pig mixes? Bet they'd be ugly though lol!!


----------



## filipenko32

3x have you ever had a karyotype done for you and dh?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - no, what is that exactly!

Forgot to add that the reason my doc is leaning toward genetic is b/c most of my m/c's are between 5-6 weeks and even though some of them have made it to 10-11 weeks, even those babies stopped growing at 6 weeks too. so you could say that as far as fetal growth, I never make it past 6 weeks, that's when she started doing the blood clotting and thyroid and progesterone tests and when they came back normal she told us she felt that it was most likely genetic.


----------



## 3xscharmer

sorry for all the posts guy, just looked karyotype testing up and see exactly what it is...but according to what I've just read, apparently most docs don't test for it b/c there's not really anything that can be done about it and those that do pursue IVF have the same odds of those who don't...my doc told me herself she thought it would be trial and error for us...she is a midwife though and said for any other testing I would have to see an RE and that's when DH and I started having our disagreements.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for the info about the skin 3x. Yes we have def 'met' before. I have some info which might help you. All my osses have been around then too and my last loss was chromosomally normal. It was tested and sent away after I had a d and c. So now one doctor in particular thinks it is my body as I am relatively young 31-32 (when mc's happened) and the loss was normal. I think you should have been offered that if you ever had a d and c. You can even have them done with normal losses as long as you collect the products of conception in a certain way. A karyotype tests to see whether you and dh have normal chromosomes yourselves or are carriers of genetic diseases which can cause mc's. You will def be able to get this done for free after 5 miscarriages im sure! Tracie who posts on here can tell you about her experience of translocations but it is very rare and unlikely you have this according to recurrent mc stats only 1-2 % of recurrent miscarriers carry a genetic problem or translocation (correct me if im wrong tracie). However I definitely think you should have had this done or been offered it by now. Hope that's helpful and congratulations on your pregnancy, hoping youve just had bad luck and this is your rainbow sticky bean! x x


----------



## filipenko32

In the UK IVF is offered for free if you have this problem but see what you mean if you live in the US and have to pay for IVF. It's definitely trial and error but like I say the problem is very rare inside being in the supposedly very rare group of recurrent miscarriers!


----------



## 3xscharmer

I asked my doctor about testing the fetal tissue and with my only d&c, I had been bleeding for a while and the doctor who did it knew my husband and told him there was barley anything there, during this last m/c (I did it naturally at 11 weeks, put me in labor for 2 hours and I WILL NEVER DO THAT AGAIN, the baby was little but the placenta was not) I did ask the doctor, but by the time the babies faint heartbeat quit at 9-10 weeks, it had shrank down to about 5 weeks and she said there was not enough tissue to really test from that. I might consider asking her if I miscarry again as my DH told me last night that if it does happen I will not be doing it naturally b/c it scared that crap out of him, so I would have a d&c and if it's possible I will have it tested. Hopefully I will not have to do that and I do have my rainbow baby! I will not do any testing while I'm pregnant though, if I were to have a genetic issue that cannot be fixed, that would cause a very stressfull pregnancy. I am realitivly young too...okay, actually I'm a baby, 23!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah definitely don't get tests while you're pregnant! I'm sure this will be a successful pregnancy for you, they always say we are more than likely going to be successful next time don't they? I think if you've had a child already and nothing had been diagnosed for you, your chance is 75-80% which is pretty magnificent!! Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls! at work and super busy but HAD to check up on everyone.
was just thinking about Embo and so happy you are doing ok!!!!!

congrats on finding heartbeats Jen and Embo!

fili- thank you and you are going to get here soon and be preg and have you first child(ren)? ;) i really admire your strength and positivitiy, that makes me teary! (happy tears)

hi tracie! is diva on a sleeping schedule? just curious.

welcome 3x! didn't realize you have a young baby too and you are 23? I envy you ;) you probably hate hearing this but you have PLENTY of time. it's hard in your position too as with having 1, you would think it would be just as easy to have more. there are so many girls in that position and it's hearbreaking too. i hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Pretty Please

Yeah I have a hb - had a tummy scan no nasty wand one - and now my odds are increasing woo hoo as gone past golden 8 weeks. 

Another scan on we'd though at my local hospital so fingers crossed ! 

Fil I never knew piggy was the first person to bed on tv funny eh !!!! Like avitar though :)


----------



## puppycat

Well done Jen and Embo on your successful doppler missions!

Had an afternoon nap today, had a slight headache and just felt yuk. Feel a bit better now but not 100%


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful :hugs:

Pretty are you saying in a very understated way that your scan went well? I won't be over the top but.... :cloud9: :cloud9: measuring on track and seeing a heartbeat at your stage, I'd say your chances of mc are pretty slim now x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty keeping everything crossed for weds for you but I think it will be a joy!! :cloud9:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hopeful - I know it seems like i have a lot of time, but with 2 miscarriages to get Olivia here and 3 after her, not really. I really wanted 2 under 2 and my DH has arranged (after I lost my job) for me to stay home until Olivia is 2, I really wanted to have another baby during that time so I can do what I need to do without having to clear that with work and I wanted to have more time with the new baby...as a matter of fact, we have been trying since April of last year, I got pregnant in May and was due today...that would have been perfect...but instead of holding my baby I am holding a positive pregnancy test which I am greatfull for since we are going on 1 year since we started trying to ttc#2. I am getting my tubes tied after my next sucessfull pregnany, it has been to hard of a road and I just want my 2 children and to be done with it...course I was on clomid this cycle, so it could be twins lol!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

So did not realize you were having twins...kinda jelous now lol!


----------



## bumpyplease

Great news pretty so happy for you xx

Fili I hadn't tested again, woke up this morning feeling like something wasn't quite right though but I didn't want to test and get bad news if it was lighter!!! But a minute ago it got the better of me and the frer line is mega dark now, darker than the control so I'm feeling much happier now!
Off for some yummy food tonight can't wait!
Heart your co workers sound adorable!
How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Yeah but the journey isn't over yet. Never like to get excited not to be negative but buns still could die from chromosome reasons eg downs which happen around 16 weeks and my auntie had 2 still borns with both Ivf. Never like to get too excited had many very low periods after mc and don't like to put too much optisim on this one - prob think I'm mad but i find it easier than thinking everything is going to be perfect ......

Fili are u on track with ov ? When's the magic nights 4 u? 

I asked raj about cyclojest and he said only reason u would take it after 13 weeks if there is chance that u could have very early pre- term labour and that would be the only benefit ......


----------



## filipenko32

See bumpy when I get my good feelings I'm always right!!!!! :smug: really happy for you x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Just realised what you said: darker than the control!!! :shock: omg bumpy this one is a keeper for sure!!! :cloud9: DARKER THAN THE CONTROL ON A FRER BEFORE AF EVERYONE!! Bumpy is having twins!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty Please said:


> Yeah but the journey isn't over yet. Never like to get excited not to be negative but buns still could die from chromosome reasons eg downs which happen around 16 weeks and my auntie had 2 still borns with both Ivf. Never like to get too excited had many very low periods after mc and don't like to put too much optisim on this one - prob think I'm mad but i find it easier than thinking everything is going to be perfect ......
> 
> Fili are u on track with ov ? When's the magic nights 4 u?
> 
> I asked raj about cyclojest and he said only reason u would take it after 13 weeks if there is chance that u could have very early pre- term labour and that would be the only benefit ......

Yeah I understand pretty completely, think I'll be the same. But is it ok if I get excited for you? 
Well I just did 2 ic's and they are definitely negative, White as snow but this morning the two ic's I did showed evap lines and yesterday the cb digi showed 1-2 pregnant. I think I could say I'm pretty much negative now or in the next day and so I will ov in the next 5 days after neg test. So magic nights are likely next week. So I'm gonna be 4 weeks pregnant in 3 weeks. I am going to catch this egg this time. PMA!


----------



## filipenko32

....which means I'm one week pregnant today! :yipee: ... Better stop drinking coffee! Anyone think I'm :wacko: ? I do!


----------



## hopeful23456

3X - i didn't even realize that you are preg now! congrats! i have total pregnancy brain and need to read back more posts!


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> 3X - i didn't even realize that you are preg now! congrats! i have total pregnancy brain and need to read back more posts!

Yeah she's normal hopeful, she posts on appropriate threads for her situation unlike some people!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Haha - hopeful - hope that didn't come off as crazy defensive, I re-read it like a million times to make sure, it's just unfortunate that to everyone here micarriage is a reality. DH and I kinda figured it may take awhile to have another baby, so we started early and I am trying to be PMA but in the back of my mind I know that it is still a possiblility and that it may even take a few more years to finally get pg with a keeper, I did have to defend myself to family at first b/c last April Olivia was like 5 months, they thought we were crazy until we ended up have even more m/c's now they understand why we wanted to try again so early!

Fili - haha, don't think you're crazy for being a week pregnant...and shame on you for assuming I'm "normal" lol!


----------



## heart tree

Quickly popping in. Great news Pretty!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili you do make me laugh!!!

Right off out for some birthday tea, catch up with you all later xx


----------



## croydongirl

Hay ladies, fun to see some new faces on here. Welcome ladies. Hoping that these are your sticky beans. I am looking forward to sharing this journey with you. It seems like yesterday I was nervously peeing on a stick and just praying that this one would stick. Wishing you all the very best :)

I thought nausea was well behind me but today I feel ROUGH. I had a test in my French class this morning and I thought it was just nerves making me feel sick, i am a nervous test-taker(!) but now I am done, and think I did ok and I feel terrible still. Like I could actually throw up so I don't know if its morning sickness or something I ate but yuck.

Guess my big adventurous plans will have to wait while i lay here on the couch eating crackers and watching teen mom on the DVR.


----------



## 3xscharmer

croydongirl said:


> Hay ladies, fun to see some new faces on here. Welcome ladies. Hoping that these are your sticky beans. I am looking forward to sharing this journey with you. It seems like yesterday I was nervously peeing on a stick and just praying that this one would stick. Wishing you all the very best :)
> 
> I thought nausea was well behind me but today I feel ROUGH. I had a test in my French class this morning and I thought it was just nerves making me feel sick, i am a nervous test-taker(!) but now I am done, and think I did ok and I feel terrible still. Like I could actually throw up so I don't know if its morning sickness or something I ate but yuck.
> 
> Guess my big adventurous plans will have to wait while i lay here on the couch eating crackers and watching teen mom on the DVR
> 
> Thanks - so sorry you are feeling rough today!:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

fili - mu hubby gone skiing tonight!!! BAck monday poor me home alone well me an my poochie!!! An your right jen i have a st bernard an every since i been pg she wont get on sofa with me only hubby!! she cuddles an puts her head on me but wont sit on me which she always used to!!! Wierd but they r soooo loving!! I will try post a pic of my baby x

So relax for me for next 5 days!!! occasional housework an best of all pjs an no washing!!! Heating on an tv remote is mine!! I will really miss him but i no he needs it, as i have been a bit high maitenence lately!!

Well heart u would be proud of me no prgesterone for 3 days an i dtd before hubby went this evening!!!! I enjoyed sex for first time in 2 months an i havent done prog i feel ready, i am using my doppler 3 times a day but thats fine right!! xx


----------



## jenny25

Well girls I got the hb again and I got hubby to record it apologies for the knocked exposure but here is pudding lol 

I wanted to share something on Photobucket with you!

See the fullsize version at: https://s1264.photobucket.com/album...tion=view¤t=31c34cb1.mp4&evt=user_media_share


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jenny25

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/th_31c34cb1.jpg


----------



## 3xscharmer

Love to hear that sound!! Thanks for sharing, congrats!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you hun mucho love xxx


----------



## Embo78

Love it Jenny :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

so cute jenny! 

3x - i haven't read back but do you know why you had the mc/s? were they all before anything was really formed in the sac? (mine were).


----------



## heart tree

Popping in again quickly. Jen, that's a wonderful sound. So happy people are finding the hbs! Such a lovely thing.

Ok, back to work. More later.


----------



## jenny25

I've been trying to get to sleep for ages hubby is taking the whole bed up and I'm sooo knackered an my feet is so warm I hate warm feet it makes me so unsettled urgh long night ahead xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy birthday bumpy!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Happy birthday Bumpy. hope you had a great day.
great news on the doppler's embo and jen.
Pep - Sorry about your mum, can you ask her to keep that stuff for when baby visits her? you could always pass on clothes you don't like to someone else or charity?
It's so hard when people buy you things you don't like.

I have a weird sharp pain ladies, straight down my tummy sternum to pubic bone, it hurts to touch too. Any one had this?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Happy B-day Bumpy!!
Jenny - sorry the hubby is being a pain!
Justwaiting - I had pains like that when I was pg with DD - even went to L&D scared outof my mind - I was scared it was labor or something but it wasn't, they told me it was because I was growing and my pelvic was trying to support and adjust to the weight...I was about 23 or so weeks. FYI, I didn't gain my first lb until I was 16 weeks pregnant though, I was really sick lol!!


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks 3x. I'm only 14wks tho hopefully it's just growing pains. I haven't put on any weight yet either. It's not as bad anymore but still there. SO strange


----------



## daviess3

Morning hope u slept Jen lovely hb. X
Bumpy happy bday sorry missed that!! X
How's every1? X


----------



## Embo78

Hey Davies, how you doing?

I'm still grinning like a Cheshire cat that got the cream after hearing the heartbeat :)

We went to our wedding venue last night to finalise all the little details. Feel so much better now and really organised!!


----------



## jenny25

Morning I've woken up feeling rotten all achey like the flu urgh horrible night sleep again xx


----------



## jenny25

Ps I've moved up a box 9 weeks yay xx


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 9 weeks Jenny! Jenny do you take heparin injections aswell as aspirin?


----------



## jenny25

Thank you yes I do I take 20mg clexaine daily I will take that too 37 weeks when I will deliver then for 6 weeks after the birth x


----------



## petitpas

Sorry Jen, I couldn't hear the hb :shrug:
Everyone else obviously can so don't be bummed about it.

3x maybe you have an immune issue? I do and all I needed (on top of my clotting treatment I always need) was a course of steroids. In the US, I think only some REs test for it although some family doctors prescribe the treatment without testing.

My mum has promised not to buy anything at all until I say so. That's not the outcome I was looking for but she doesn't understand my point so it will do for now. She's on holiday over the next week so we both have the time to chill.


----------



## puppycat

Got another date for the list - Feb 28th, MW appt x


----------



## filipenko32

My six week PMA scan might be in mid march if I can get pregnant without af! Omg I'm setting myself up for a fall! I never catch the egg before af. Does anyone think I should do progesterone after ov before af?


----------



## jenny25

I manged to get it again this morning but pudding moved and couldn't record it little minx it's 175bpm same as my little Jamie's xxx


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - I did my 2/3 days after ov that what St Marys told me. 
Good luck catching the egg !!!!


----------



## daviess3

Fili fxd for u my lovely xx
Embo so pleased for u xx
Jen yay happy 9 weeks xx

I'm going for lunch today with my friend love lunch out!! Stuffy nose still here!! Think I gotta learn to deal with it! An on off sleep to! Gotta get in with it right? 
Day four no progesterone check me out x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, if it was me I'd take all the meds I could. I can't imagine anything worse at this point than having a bfp and worrying that I might be doing anything to cause a loss. 

Urgh, I'm sitting in the waiting room at the hospital (haematology, no scan, so don't get excited :haha:) and I feel like throwing up: My pregnancy dog nose is telling me that the lady sitting next to me just had a smoke :sick:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls it just seems weird going on the progesterone after ov-ing before I've even had a proper period iykwim? Do you think it will delay my period by a lot if I don't get pregnant? 

Davies well done for not taking it!!


----------



## ttclou25

yay to the peach Davies and Jen your new piccy as 9 weeks!!! - i cant believe how quickly the weeks are going now - not long to the gender scans now

Just had my 2nd GD test - so boring, but it was on the labour ward so was nice to see all the little babies and hear them crying - made dh extra broody. If i hear nothing today its all good news, so hoping my phone doesnt go


----------



## petitpas

Fili, why don't you see how things go? If you feel like bd-ing at the right time etc. 

I've always waited for my period before trying again, mainly because of my retained tissue ordeal with my first loss, being repeatedly scraped out etc. so I always want to make sure I have a homely womb. But there are plenty of women on here who never had af in between. To be honest, if you have an inhospitable womb I doubt a baby will be able to implant anyway. So yeah, see how you feel and if you are up for it why not take the meds?
You will be able to tell with temping when you have ovulated before you take the progesterone and if you have a negative early test at 11dpo you can always stop then.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pet - could I have had an immune issue and still had DD? I think when my doc took the tests, she kept in mind that I have a healthy child. I think that's how she based on what tests she should do. Not only was DD healthy, but aside from not gaing weight at first and being pretty sick, I had like the easiest pregnancy and delivery ever!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## petitpas

3x, yes, you could have an immune issue, including antiphospholipid syndrome as levels and the body's response can fluctuate.
You could check whether APS was tested for as part of the clotting panel (they check ANA levels in case you have a copy of the tests yourself). If not, maybe ask your doctor to carry that test out. Treatment for this is with heparin and aspirin. Untreated, every pregnancy is estimated to have just a 10% success rate and having a child does not preclude you from having the syndrome.

I tested positive for natural killer cells. It is not something that all doctors are familiar with or even believe in. There is currently a trial going on here in the UK to prove whether the treatment (steroids) work but the results aren't out yet. It worked for me, though, and I really tried everything before!


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - just make sure you don't start progesterone before you ovulate (also, when you get a surge on the ovu predictor it just means you will ovu within 48 hours or so)? As it can mess with ovulation if you take it too soon. i had the best luck when waiting for AF after natural m/c. but i didn't try after the d&c i had 12 years ago.

happy 9 weeks jen!

pip - i'm glad your mom agreed to buy no more stuff for now, you need to get out there and go shopping! get that pram! (was reading your journal about a pimped pram and was thinking about that this morning, maybe a good new show? pimp my pram?

lou- good luck on the GD test! 

3x - you could have an immune issue - were your rpl tests done before or after DD? 

afm: scheduled the level 2 ultrasound, not until March 8th as they don't do them before 19 weeks and only open Mon and Thursdays. They don't have 3D scanner there! so if i wanted a 3d scan, I would have to find a place that does them and see if insurance would cover (heard they probably wouldn't) so I will not be getting a 3d...
i stare with amazement at the pack n play and car seat boxes, they sit by the door, unopened for now. 

next scan is in a week, Feb 16th.

this website was down for a bit, made me a little paranoid! missed you all! gotta get back to work..have acupuncture in an hour...hey, anyone else up many times a night? I figure I get 5 -6 hours of sleep/night but only 1-2 hours at a time, then up for a bit to pee, then can't sleep and the cycle starts all over again. so, so tired...

happy 15 weeks Davies and Croy! ORANGES!


----------



## heart tree

I finally have my laptop at home and can type more easily.

Bumpy, hope you had a great birthday yesterday. Sounds like you did with that awesome sounding FRER! My test lines weren&#8217;t that dark at 14dpo! Sounds promising!! Love the ticker.

Davies, you are such a star. 4 days with no progesterone. Today will be my third day without it. I also curbed my doppler use to once a day. I&#8217;m trying to relax a little bit and have faith that my body and my baby are doing what they are supposed to do.

Happy 15 weeks to Davies and Croy! Yay for oranges. Now we&#8217;re really getting somewhere! I&#8217;ll be there tomorrow!!

Croy, good luck at your appointment today. I hope you get a scan!

Happy 9 weeks Jen! Hope you feel better. My sleep patterns have been horrible since I&#8217;ve been pregnant. So have a lot of the ladies. Welcome to the club!

Just, I don&#8217;t have pains where you describe them, but I&#8217;ve had all sorts of sharp pains. Often they are localized in one place and are like quick lightening bolts on and off for a day or two. I think it&#8217;s normal. 

Pip, I&#8217;m glad you had a talk with your mum. Too bad she doesn&#8217;t understand where you are coming from, but at least she agreed. Now you can get excited about buying your own things for the babe! I&#8217;ve never been a smoker and hate the smell of smoke on people. It&#8217;s even worse now that I&#8217;m pregnant! Hope you didn&#8217;t throw up!

Puppy, I&#8217;ll add you to the front page. Do you think you&#8217;ll get a scan? I don&#8217;t know how MW appointments work. 

Fili, I agree with Pip, if you are going to TTC before AF, then you should take progesterone after you have confirmed you Ov&#8217;d. Like Pip said, if you test around 11dpo, you can stop taking them and it shouldn&#8217;t delay AF. I never tried right after a loss. I always gave myself at least one cycle. I&#8217;m not convinced I even Ov&#8217;d during those first cycles, but wasn&#8217;t really tracking it. 

Lou, I hope your phone is silent all day! No GD, No GD!!!

3x, I know your husband is against the RE, but it sounds like you could get some blood tests like Pip suggests. You&#8217;ve been through too many losses. 

Well I think I might go to a prenatal yoga class today. I&#8217;m really looking forward to exercising again. I&#8217;m going to start going to the gym again too. Of course I&#8217;ll be taking it easy. I just hate feeling out of shape and want to have a strong body for my baby. It&#8217;s been over 3 months since I&#8217;ve done anything but walking. That&#8217;s the longest I&#8217;ve ever gone. Has anyone else done prenatal yoga?


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

been manic today so not had a chance to catch up much.
thanks for all the lovely bday messages! i had a fabulous day and got really spoilt!

jen and embo, lovely that you found the heartbeats, i cant wait to be able to do that!!
jen happy 9 weeks!
Just waiting - hope the pains have gone now sweetie
davies - well done on the no progesterone, and i hope you had a nice lunch today! yummy i love eating out!
FX lou - hoping its all good news for you
fili - i was advised to wait for bfp, but everyone seemed to be using progesterone after ov so i tried that. waited until 6dpo though to be sure as like others have said you defo need to be sure you have ov first. it shouldnt delay your AF if you test at like 11-12 dpo and if neg test come off it straight away. it didnt delay mine last month anyway.

hi everyone else - hope you are having nice days!

ill post my latest test (FRER done yesterday at 13dpo) when i get a chance, its nice and dark so feeling a bit better now. got one FRER and one digi left now so want to leave them and need to stop testing! hahahahaha


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, we posted at the same time. I woke up and the site wasn't working for a while. Oh the HORROR!!!

Thank god it came back!

I usually wake up once around 3:30 or 4:30 and it takes a while to get back to sleep. It always makes me tired too. This morning it was 3:30. I'm hoping my exercise plan will help me sleep better. Enjoy acupuncture!


----------



## bumpyplease

heart, think we posted at the same time.

well done you on weaning off the progesterone too! you girls are rocking!

thanks for bday message as well, the thanks button has disappeared so i couldnt thank you for that!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpers, I can't wait to see more lines! You know all about my addiction!

When will you schedule an appointment with a doctor? We'll need to start putting your dates on the front page! Yippee!

Davies, I don't have any dates for you on the front page. Do you have a scan scheduled yet?


----------



## bumpyplease

I have doc apptmt on tues to confirm preg and talk about next steps. My problem is I don't have a consultant now as was seeing one privately to get my tests done etc but he was soooo expensive. I'm going to ask for an nhs consultant on tues as I will feel much better getting extra care. Right here's my test progression. First one at 10dpo, then 11 and then the last one yesterday at 13dpo. AF due today and I don't think she visiting this month!!!!!
https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/da017bf2.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow I managed a smaller pic too!


----------



## heart tree

Great lines Bumpy! Check out mine from that same time period. The bottom one was 16 days past the trigger, which meant 14 dpo. The one above that was 13dpo. Yours is darker than mine was! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







954ad46d.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeful23456

love the lines bumpy! they are awesome!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

great lines bumpy! your tests look very similar to mine at those DPO's. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Great lines bumpy!! 

Girls I had a complete meltdown today especially about losing a 'normal' boy. Then I thought of you all and felt SO much better. It brought me back from the brink! Then I went for a 2.5 mile run and felt even better. X x x


----------



## heart tree

Oh Fili, you are bound to have those meltdown moments. I can't even count how many I've had in the past 3 years. I have so much hope for you. I have a strong feeling that your body will carry your baby to term. I really believe it is possible for you.

I'm glad the run made you feel better. Maybe sweating will flush out some of the hcg too!


----------



## bumpyplease

Love you fili!!! xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Aww fili I feel your pain hun sending you loads of hugs and kisses xxx


----------



## puppycat

Heart i won't get a scan, she'll listen in to HB though.

Just been sick :( so rubbish. I thought i'd finished with all that


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, weeks 11 - 13 were the worst for me for nausea. I never threw up, but I felt awful! Week 14 has been much, much better. Hang in there. You're almost there!


----------



## puppycat

I have been feeling awful all day and had a headache. I'm wondering if its a migraine because i've been feeling sick with it.


----------



## sunny74

Hi Ladies
Just popping in to say hi *waves*
Its wierd, i'm back to wanting nothing to do with babies or pregnant ladies (bloody facebook grr) but you lot are different :blush:, i guess its cos i know we have all been in the same boat and what you have been through to get where you are today, so so happy that you are all doing so well :hugs:

Great lines bumpy :happydance:

afm, physical nastiness has gone (the d& c didnt get everything as i discovered on sun/mon, went through alot of pain and passing massive clots, quite scary actually, the worst mc i've been through yet) so its just the emotional side now.
Part of me wants to try again straight away to take the pain away, but i know that until i get more testing that wouldnt be a good idea. 
I think i need a project to get my teeth stuck into :shrug:

Does anyone know how long the testing at st mary's takes? How many appointments did you have to go for?
should hopefully be seeing them mid march for my first appointment.


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like that could be the culprit. I hope it goes away. Sounds like you need to lie down and rest.


----------



## heart tree

Sunny I completely understand your disdain for all things pregnancy or kid related! I still have moments of that and I'm pregnant! LOL! It's hard to shake old habits I guess.

I'm glad the physical pain has subsided now. But in my opinion, the physical pain doesn't hold a candle to the emotional pain. I used sewing as a way to get through my grief. I started making all sorts of things. It really helped keep my mind distracted. I think a project is a perfect idea. I also waited for tests before trying. Come to find out I didn't need to as the thing I got diagnosed with wasn't fixable. But I'm still glad I waited. It gave me peace of mind that there weren't other things like clotting disorders, etc, that I wasn't being treated for. I know some of these lovelies will be able to answer your St. Mary's question. I'm glad you are seeking out additional testing. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Off to prenatal yoga. Is it weird that I'm nervous? I'm not looking forward to being in a room with pregnant women! So strange!


----------



## jenny25

Sunny the tests are 6 weeks apart and t can take up too 12 weeks from start to finish that's if you go through the nhs x


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny I completely understand your disdain for all things pregnancy or kid related! I still have moments of that and I'm pregnant! LOL! It's hard to shake old habits I guess.
> 
> I'm glad the physical pain has subsided now. But in my opinion, the physical pain doesn't hold a candle to the emotional pain. I used sewing as a way to get through my grief. I started making all sorts of things. It really helped keep my mind distracted. I think a project is a perfect idea. I also waited for tests before trying. Come to find out I didn't need to as the thing I got diagnosed with wasn't fixable. But I'm still glad I waited. It gave me peace of mind that there weren't other things like clotting disorders, etc, that I wasn't being treated for. I know some of these lovelies will be able to answer your St. Mary's question. I'm glad you are seeking out additional testing. xoxo

Thanks amanda, after the last one i was ok after a month or so, even spent xmas day with a pregnant friend, so i guess i just need a bit more time...
sewing sounds good, my mum has always been brilliant at making stuff, i'll have to break out the sewing machine when i get back to the uk :thumbup:
So you were never diagnosed with low progesterone? they just put you on it as a precaution and its worked?
The consultant i was under refered me to st marys, said they couldnt do anymore for me, kind of wished that i had gone after number 3 as i could have but they kind of put me off, told me to chill out, relax blah blah...



heart tree said:


> Off to prenatal yoga. Is it weird that I'm nervous? I'm not looking forward to being in a room with pregnant women! So strange!

I love yoga, i'm sure you will enjoy it, i actually have a couple of prenatal yoga videos i could let you have, i'll try and figure out a way to get them online so you can download them, then you can do it at home :hugs:



jenny25 said:


> Sunny the tests are 6 weeks apart and t can take up too 12 weeks from start to finish that's if you go through the nhs x

Thanks jen, thats not too bad, hopefully then by mid summer i should be good to go again :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Hello girls. After a really rubbish appointment yesterday (more cos it made me sad than told me something I didnt know), Jen said that some of you may have advice for me. I have outlined my situation in a post here https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarr...-causing-my-recurrent-loses.html#post15481124 I didnt mention but I am under St Mary's, Paddington. If any one has advice or just tell me to get a grip then either would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Tasha, I'm under St marys too, I will look at this in detail for you in a bit, :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha I replied in your linked thread :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sunny, I was given progesterone as a precaution though I was never diagnosed with a deficiency. I only had my progesterone tested once and at 7dpo it was 14 which is normal. But my LP has always been pretty short. I was told to take the progesterone after I got a bfp, but I didn't listen and took it 3dpo.

Honestly I don't think that's my issue. I have adenomyosis and I think I just needed a baby to implant in the right place in my uterus away from the adeno. My first pregnancy went to 10 weeks with a strong hb and was growing fine and I wasn't taking progesterone. It was a blood clot that ended the pregnancy. 

I think you need progesterone though. Fight for it!

So I just did the prenatal yoga class. I felt like a fraud! Everyone was 22-37 weeks pregnant! I was the only one without a visible belly. I'm glad I went, but I'm still very intimidated by very pregnant women. I felt out of place. I'll probably keep going as it is healthy for me and the baby. It was just weird. Oh well!


----------



## Round2

Tasha, I read your post and I'm sorry you've had such a rough go of it. Have your doctors suggested upping your blood thinners or trying a different kind? I think clexane is still pretty mild.

Sunny, I know that feeling of needing to preoccupy yourself. My post-loss hobby was furninture shopping! Needless to say it's been a very expensive could of years for us!

I've also never been diagnosed with progesterone problem, but I demanded it for this pregnancy anyways.

Hearty, loved you're 'coming out' story. So glad you got that special moment. Did you ever post on FB? As for the yoga, I did it with my 1st pregnancy and felt like a fraud too, it was nice to be active though. Have you tried pre-natal aquafit? I've signed up for a class that starts in March.

AFM, just got back from my morphology scan. Everything looks good so far. However, my little man was moving so much they couldn't get all the photos they needed so I have to go back in a few weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Extra scans and photos Round! Yay! Glad everything went well. You are almost half way there. Crazy!!!

I'll look into an aquafit class. I'm not aware of any pools in my area, but I'll do a little research. Thanks for the suggestion. I haven't posted on FB yet. I'm conflicted as I'm not a big FB poster in general. Maybe after my anatomy scan I'll do it. 

Tasha, I read your thread, but I have no suggestions hon. I'm so sorry. I know the other ladies are taking good care of you though. xoxo


----------



## Pretty Please

Sunny - if u can afford I would go private. Have u had any test results back ? 

I went st marys private as I couldn't deal with the waiting list. I went under raj rai he was lovely - he explained all my issues. I've seen a good few experts in rmc and he was my favorite by far - so lovely I'd recommend him. My results were only 4 weeks as I have had been under testing previously so he didn't waste my cash and repeat everything eg chromosome don't need repeating etc. 

Going private always saw the consultant , in a quick time frame. Not sure how it works with nhs as I would have had to waiting list 4 months and in meantime I've been analysed, medication and prego again - if I'd of waiting on nhs I'd still not be prego as wanting testing b4 ttc again. Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny, I was given progesterone as a precaution though I was never diagnosed with a deficiency. I only had my progesterone tested once and at 7dpo it was 14 which is normal. But my LP has always been pretty short. I was told to take the progesterone after I got a bfp, but I didn't listen and took it 3dpo.
> 
> Honestly I don't think that's my issue. I have adenomyosis and I think I just needed a baby to implant in the right place in my uterus away from the adeno. My first pregnancy went to 10 weeks with a strong hb and was growing fine and I wasn't taking progesterone. It was a blood clot that ended the pregnancy.
> 
> I think you need progesterone though. Fight for it!
> 
> So I just did the prenatal yoga class. I felt like a fraud! Everyone was 22-37 weeks pregnant! I was the only one without a visible belly. I'm glad I went, but I'm still very intimidated by very pregnant women. I felt out of place. I'll probably keep going as it is healthy for me and the baby. It was just weird. Oh well!

I will deffo fight for the progesterone, i am good at getting what i want and love a good fight :)
your not a fraud at all, you have every right to be there as much as the other ladies :hugs:



Round2 said:


> Tasha, I read your post and I'm sorry you've had such a rough go of it. Have your doctors suggested upping your blood thinners or trying a different kind? I think clexane is still pretty mild.
> 
> Sunny, I know that feeling of needing to preoccupy yourself. My post-loss hobby was furninture shopping! Needless to say it's been a very expensive could of years for us!
> 
> I've also never been diagnosed with progesterone problem, but I demanded it for this pregnancy anyways.
> 
> Hearty, loved you're 'coming out' story. So glad you got that special moment. Did you ever post on FB? As for the yoga, I did it with my 1st pregnancy and felt like a fraud too, it was nice to be active though. Have you tried pre-natal aquafit? I've signed up for a class that starts in March.
> 
> AFM, just got back from my morphology scan. Everything looks good so far. However, my little man was moving so much they couldn't get all the photos they needed so I have to go back in a few weeks.

Ohhh shopping :) shopping always helps, planning on sprucing the house up when i get home, good job that oh has a new job starting soon with better wages :)
Thanks ladies 
xx


----------



## Tasha

Round2, they havent suggested that. I think at my next appointment (March) I am really going to have to push for a proper course of action, a plan is needed and might help me to feel more hopeful. I will ask about possibly changing from clexane. Thank you.

Thank you Heart


----------



## Pretty Please

Sunny - your local gp can do progesterone blood tests and they can prescribe it 4 u - I'd book in for reg doc for standard blood tests....also st marys don't believe in immune testing just one thing to bear in mind


----------



## sunny74

Pretty Please said:


> Sunny - if u can afford I would go private. Have u had any test results back ?
> 
> I went st marys private as I couldn't deal with the waiting list. I went under raj rai he was lovely - he explained all my issues. I've seen a good few experts in rmc and he was my favorite by far - so lovely I'd recommend him. My results were only 4 weeks as I have had been under testing previously so he didn't waste my cash and repeat everything eg chromosome don't need repeating etc.
> 
> Going private always saw the consultant , in a quick time frame. Not sure how it works with nhs as I would have had to waiting list 4 months and in meantime I've been analysed, medication and prego again - if I'd of waiting on nhs I'd still not be prego as wanting testing b4 ttc again. Good luck xxxxxx

Thanks pretty, i'm waiting for the appointment for st marys to come through on the nhs, suits me at the moment as i'm not back in the uk for a few weeks, but as soon as i get back i will get on it, if its quicker privately i'll go private.

have you had any experience with a mr shehata? i've read that he is the only one that does nk cells testing? i was under the impression st marys did the nk cells test, can anyone confirm either way?
I'll probably see both if i can, cover all my bases

OH isnt too keen on all this testing, he is just refusing to talk about the whole thing full stop. i do understand we deal with things differently to the men, but last time he bottled it all up and we ended up nearly splitting up. Feels like history repeating itself in more ways than one :growlmad:


----------



## sunny74

Pretty Please said:


> Sunny - your local gp can do progesterone blood tests and they can prescribe it 4 u - I'd book in for reg doc for standard blood tests....also st marys don't believe in immune testing just one thing to bear in mind

thanks for that, i'll go and see gp too when i get back, i do remember asking them for prog test when i was pregnant with number 3 and they talked me out of it, i've since read that its an expensive test :growlmad:
Looks like i need to see all of them to cover all my bases...


----------



## heart tree

Sunny that's such a difficult spot to be in. My husband bottles things up to a degree, but as I'm a trained therapist, I've found tricky ways to get him to open up. We were at a point where he didn't believe in IUI or IVF nor did he want to adopt. I told him that left me in an impossible bind as he knew when he married me that I wanted a child. I told him that I respected his decision, but I would have to pursue a divorce. I couldn't believe I used the "D" word, but I was serious. I knew I needed to try as hard as I could to have a child with or without him. I needed to pull out all the stops. If it didn't work, at least I knew I did all that I could. If he wasn't willing to, then he had to let me do it on my own. He got scared at how serious I was. He made the decision to keep moving forward which is why we started to pursue surrogacy. Surrogacy is even scarier than IVF in some ways because you are bringing lawyers and a third person into the relationship. So it made doing IUI a breeze. 

Is it possible to tell your husband how concerned you are about your relationship? Is there a way to tell him that you are scared that by not communicating with each other, it is causing a rift in the relationship? You might want to assure him that you are very invested in the marriage and want to make it work, but need him to open up a little more. You can't read his thoughts and he can't read yours. Do you have any idea why he is against testing? If he's not talking, there isn't a good way to come to common ground. Is there any way to explain to him that these tests might reveal a simple fix to your losses. And if you are in a happier place, the relationship will be too. 

I don't know, just some thoughts I'm having off the cuff. You need to make some decisions for yourself. Are you willing to end the relationship in order to have a child? It is a very personal relationship. I hope it doesn't come to that, but at the same time, you need to know your own limits.


----------



## Pretty Please

I went under Paul Armstrong for immune testing - He did nk testing for me. There is also a better consultant gorgy for immune testing if u go down lit. Lit is only available private ( just so u know). I know quite a few consultants do nk tests but womb result is better and more realiable than blood test. When we was talking to mr raj at st marys he didn't believe in immune testing and nk testing But not sure about rest of them at st marys. 

I remember lots of people going with doc s on this site - good luck !


----------



## sunny74

heart tree said:


> Sunny that's such a difficult spot to be in. My husband bottles things up to a degree, but as I'm a trained therapist, I've found tricky ways to get him to open up. We were at a point where he didn't believe in IUI or IVF nor did he want to adopt. I told him that left me in an impossible bind as he knew when he married me that I wanted a child. I told him that I respected his decision, but I would have to pursue a divorce. I couldn't believe I used the "D" word, but I was serious. I knew I needed to try as hard as I could to have a child with or without him. I needed to pull out all the stops. If it didn't work, at least I knew I did all that I could. If he wasn't willing to, then he had to let me do it on my own. He got scared at how serious I was. He made the decision to keep moving forward which is why we started to pursue surrogacy. Surrogacy is even scarier than IVF in some ways because you are bringing lawyers and a third person into the relationship. So it made doing IUI a breeze.
> 
> Is it possible to tell your husband how concerned you are about your relationship? Is there a way to tell him that you are scared that by not communicating with each other, it is causing a rift in the relationship? You might want to assure him that you are very invested in the marriage and want to make it work, but need him to open up a little more. You can't read his thoughts and he can't read yours. Do you have any idea why he is against testing? If he's not talking, there isn't a good way to come to common ground. Is there any way to explain to him that these tests might reveal a simple fix to your losses. And if you are in a happier place, the relationship will be too.
> 
> I don't know, just some thoughts I'm having off the cuff. You need to make some decisions for yourself. Are you willing to end the relationship in order to have a child? It is a very personal relationship. I hope it doesn't come to that, but at the same time, you need to know your own limits.

Thanks amanda, i wish i knew your 'tricks' on getting him to talk, maybe its too soon, i dont think he is against the testing really he just really wont talk about it in anyway yet... 
We have had problems and in the past i have thought that he was my last chance to have a child, and stuck with it, thing is he has been so amazing looking after me, he seems to thrive on it, but when i need to talk he runs a mile. Should i give him more time do you think?



Pretty Please said:


> I went under Paul Armstrong for immune testing - He did nk testing for me. There is also a better consultant gorgy for immune testing if u go down lit. Lit is only available private ( just so u know). I know quite a few consultants do nk tests but womb result is better and more realiable than blood test. When we was talking to mr raj at st marys he didn't believe in immune testing and nk testing But not sure about rest of them at st marys.
> 
> I remember lots of people going with doc s on this site - good luck !

Oh no more names, whos paul armstrong? where is he? what is lit? womb results, OMG this is getting very complicated now arrggghhh
sorry, getting confused now :wacko:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I found a HB :cry: I couldn't record it cause I kept loosing it and I had to really push down to get it. But it was about 161bpm and I heard it before the monitor recognized it. It was beautiful :cry:


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, Had my regular Dr's visit today. Got to hear the heart beat, she found it right away and it was around 160.
Good but not as reassuring as a scan. 

She did give me the paperwork to call and schedule my anatomy/gender scan!! Howvere she did tell me that the longer we wait for the scan the more accurate the gender part would be. And if they don't find the gender they wouldn't do another scan and we would have to pay for a private one. EEEEK! We are 15 weeks today. And they are prepared to do the scan anytime from 18-21 weeks. Not sure how long we can wait. 

I also have to go back for the second blood draw to go with the NT scan stuff next week. i am so ready to have that and the anatomy scan done with so we can have peace to know that the baby is healthy. I can't wait. 

Wishing you all a happy Thursday :)


----------



## hopeful23456

tasha - with the clotting disorders you have, I think you should be on more than 40mg of blood thinner - I did 40 mg and I don't even have a clotting disorder. did they say anything about that?

croy- I wish the place I go to for second tri scan would do it at 18 weeks! making me wait till 19. 
happy you heard heartbeat.

florida - happy you heard heartbeat too! i'm not getting a doppler, just too hard if you only hear 1 and not the other but so common to only find 1 as the placenta is usually blocking one of them. i have one with anterior and one with posterior placentas. we did hear both at last appt though when I was 14+2.

sunny - google LIT testing, it's to see if some of your dna markers match too much with your DH and they can inject you with his white blood cells or something like that to help it...

heart- that bump will be poppin soon :) was the class good though? worth it? I am scared to even stretch... still in the worry club.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was able to record it, I'm so so happy.. Just wanted to share the video

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/th_VIDEO0034.jpg


----------



## Tasha

hopeful23456 said:


> tasha - with the clotting disorders you have, I think you should be on more than 40mg of blood thinner - I did 40 mg and I don't even have a clotting disorder. did they say anything about that?
> 
> croy- I wish the place I go to for second tri scan would do it at 18 weeks! making me wait till 19.
> happy you heard heartbeat.
> 
> florida - happy you heard heartbeat too! i'm not getting a doppler, just too hard if you only hear 1 and not the other but so common to only find 1 as the placenta is usually blocking one of them. i have one with anterior and one with posterior placentas. we did hear both at last appt though when I was 14+2.

Thank you hopeful, they havent said that. My clotting strength is stupid strong so you might be right. I am really going to have to push for a better plan in March I think.


----------



## heart tree

Sunny it's hard for me to give you tricks since I don't really know you or your husband. In my case, I start talking about me and my feelings. It disarms him. I tell him I'm feeling sad and need a hug. I tell him I'm feeling very confused and hopeless and am not sure what to do. I basically just keep all of the emotional talk about me and look to him to help me solve it. Men are generally "fixers." They prefer to solve a problem rather than discuss their emotions. But while solving a problem, they can easily be swayed to talk about how they are feeling too. It at least helps open the lines of communication.

Your loss was so recent that perhaps it is too soon for you to talk about. But if you keep moving forward with testing, and not talk about it with him, do you think that will cause a greater divide? 

Croy, that's a great hb! Too bad you didn't get a scan, but that little one is just fine, I'm sure of it. As hard as it is, I would probably wait until 20 weeks if you can't afford another one. The second blood results will give you a 90% - 95% probability that things are ok with the baby. I'm getting those bloods drawn on Monday. I can't wait for the results. Love the orange on your ticker. Only 10 more hours for me! Is your nausea gone?

Hiya Hopeful! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous sound Florida! Don't trust the display on the monitor though. You should count the beats for 10 seconds and then multiply by 6. That's a more accurate way I've found. 

Well done!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - your advice and words are just so good! i wish i had those skills! i am growing bigger and bigger, up 13-15 lbs depending on when i weigh myself. that's around a stone I think? ;)
i feel strange laying on my back so need to lay on left side all the time now, can't wait for another scan in a week. i need to do a bump pic again.

florida - that's precious!


----------



## bumpyplease

Bump shots bump shots!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Florida what a great sound!!! Congrats

Heart - Yes, thank nausea seems to be gone today. Hope it was a one off relapse! Doc also told me that the headaches should begin to ease soon too, I guess this is the peak time to get them. That gives me hope. 

So happy the orange on my ticker :)

I think we will have the scan at 18 weeks and take our chances! we are both impatient, and worse case scenario we have to get another scan a few weeks later! There is aplace that does a gender scan for $75 that my friend just used and said it was nice. Not cheap, but not scary expensive either - it would be worth it just to see the baby again.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful your bump must be glorious right now! Bump pic indeed!

I'll add mine from today. Not much to see I'm afraid. I just look bigger all over. I took one with my shirt down as the bump is a little more defined. I took these pics this morning after I released my bowels. :haha: I wanted the pic to reflect my true bump and not my ridiculous bloat. At night I can push my stomach out and look at least 5 months pregnant if not 6!
 



Attached Files:







290d8ff4.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 18









0774cef5.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tasha

Fab bump starting there heart :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

cute little bump starting heart! mine looks like i drank about 100 beers


----------



## heart tree

Croy $75 is nothing! My private scans were $320!! Definitely do the 18 week and then do another one too! 

That's good news that the headaches will ease off too. 

Who else is sharing bump pics???


----------



## petitpas

Sunny, I really liked St Mary's. They are very scientific in the way they address everything and have a protocol for what to test when. Unfortunately, my problem seems to have been outside the standard box. That is why I went for the nk cell testing with Mr S. St Mary's don't do the nkcell testing or treatment because it hasn't been proven yet. If Prof Quenby manages to get a large enough cohort for her study and can prove that the treatment works then St Mary's will consider it.
If you haven't had all the tests then definitely go to St Mary's as they are very thorough and there is a very high chance that they can help you. Their team is very reassuring and believe strongly in TLC so you get regular scans and there is a lovely nurse you can call if you are ever worried.

Tasha/heart, clexane is proven to be just as effective as fragmin or tinzaparin or any of the other low molecular weight heparins. Of all the lmwh, I believe clexane is the most widely used in pregnancy and therefore considered the safest.

The dosage is calculated by your weight and is aimed at putting your blood clotting in broadly two target ranges (not entirely true as there is a third but that is irrelevant here). The higher range is the so-called treatment dose. Tasha will have been on this initially when she was diagnosed with an active clot (dvt). The lower is the so-called preventative dose. In theory, when you are on lmwh and pregnant you should have regular blood tests to make sure that the dose you are on puts you in the correct target range. As you get heavier with pregnancy you might move into a higher weight category and need a slightly higher dose to get you into the target range.
My haematologists, in desperation, put me on a higher dose which puts my blood within the treatment range. There is no evidence that this is necessary and I know of nobody who has this higher target range without an active clot. You could ask your doctors for this, Tasha, but as you probably know from your previous treatment, higher doses of blood thinners do not come without risk so not every doctor will agree to it. If you want my (my doctor's) details to help with this, you can PM me.
Interestingly, Mr S is more than happy with me being within the higher target range and has asked for me to try and continue with it until I complete my treatment (six weeks post partum).

Hopeful, when you were put on clexane you were put on it as if you had a clotting issue and that was how your dose was calculated. So someone of your weight with known clotting issues will be on the sane dose.

The official NHS guidelines don't actually ask for everyone with a clotting gene to go on heparin. Mostly it is unnecessary and not worth the extra bleeding risk. It is 'only' if you have more than one gene, APS, a history of clots or recurrent losses that you are to be put in it.

Urgh, here I am banging on about what seems to be my favourite topic at the mo. Sorry! It's not true! As of today, my favourite thing is to look at my belly and watch (yes, watch!) ducky kicking :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Great doppler action going on today! :thumbup:

Heart, your bump is so adorable!!!
Thanks for posting about the yoga. I found your posts and determination to go a big motivator. My mission tomorrow is to find out where and when I can go. If I can find a swim suit I'll also try aquanatal, which they offer at my local swimming pool. I feel really slobby not having done any exercise since I was 5 weeks along :blush: but I only got my consultant's agreement to let me do (light and gentle!) exercise this week.


----------



## heart tree

Pip, you'll fit right in at a yoga class at 23 weeks pregnant! It was very gentle and easy. Not a huge work out. More of a relaxing time to stretch and breathe. For me, it was a good way back into exercise. I'm going to go to the gym this week too. I'm on a roll!

I'd love to see a video of Ducky kicking! Have you taken any yet? What a feeling that must be!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for the explaination Pip, I will come back and read it again tomorrow to take it all in :flower:

ETA Yay for seeing ducky move, that is so exciting.


----------



## daviess3

Hey ladies very chatty on here lol!! Sunny I went to st Mary's when I had no where else left basically!! I had my tests locally all negative! I had couple more tests at st marys negative!! Was basically going to try a hysterocopy next an was having op 21dec so bout 3 weeks after my bfp! But when I said was pg I had tests an scans every 2 weeks sn saw djctir every week at 12 weeks I graduated! So excited! Have faith in st Mary's I honestly felt bit gutted at first with negative results but negative can b good an I think constant care can help to, wish u luck my lovely xx

Heart cute lil bump xx
Yay croy were an orange I love it I feel pg! That's massive an orange!! X
Hopeful I wanna see twinny bump!! 
Afm day 5 night 5 can I do no prog??? I felt little bit twingy tonight! Drank lots of water! I'm meeting my friend Tom who has a lil boy she's 9 weeks pg she's been having spotting she bled with her first an had more brownish spotting this week but has had her scan N seen hb! Keeping my fxd for her, she's never had a loss but has been trying a while an is so lovely x
I said I dtd yest an enjoyed it..., well today I defo have swollen bits!! Anyone else had this! Bit embarrassing I feel like I'm a teenager! I wouldn't mind we only done it once! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I think I'm done with the progesterone. It's been 3 days for me and I checked the hb today and it was 162. I would think the baby would be struggling right now if my progesterone was low. That's what I'm going to believe anyway.

I didn't get any swollen bits after DTD. I didn't really notice a change at all to be honest. 

I hope your friend is ok.

When is your next scan? Have you scheduled it?


----------



## hopeful23456

Pip- my clinic just does 40 mg as std for suspected early implantation issues, they didn't discuss any diff dose and my blood was never monitored for it. I never saw a hematologist or anything, just my usual re/ob/gyn clinic. I'm sure it would have been more invlolved of I had a clotting disorder. 

Davies- Yay for no prog! Swollen bits sounds so funny :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Heart, fab bump!

Tasha, hope you're doing okay, been thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

That's interesting about your clinic's standard levels, hopeful! Not quite logical for heavier ladies than yourself but then if you don't have a clotting issue then you don't necessarily need heparin anyway.

By the way, I forgot to write a disclaimer :haha:
A, I'm an amateur, not a medical professional.
B, my knowledge is based on UK practices and guidelines (google 'green top guidelines' to read the royal college of obstetrians and gynaecologists' guidelines yourself).

Heart, I really should try and capture the movement on video but I am rather self conscious about my bruises and don't like showing them off... :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Pip, no pressure. I totally understand! You might want to record it for yourself so you can look back at it when Ducky is 18! 

Happy 23 weeks by the way!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, thanks heart! I suppose I am 23 weeks along now - it is half past midnight here... :yipee: just one more week until V-day :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Amazing Pip! :cloud9:

You need to get to bed little mama!


----------



## petitpas

Yes, ma'am! Though I am in bed (typing on my phone) and I did have a three hour nap this afternoon. :haha:


----------



## 3xscharmer

My tests were done after DD!

My midwife said she was going to run the three most common tests - thyroid, lupus coagulant and one more.

She also stated that she would really just rather me see an RE in apposed to doing more tests as they could treat me better and that she felt like since I wasn't making it past a certain point and I did have DD that it was genetic and basically just keep trying or see the specialist. I may call them, but I'm not sure, the thought of it causes a lot of stress as it's an hour away, I usually have to wait an hour and DD is at that stage where she will not sit still and doesn't quite grasp the meaning of NO!


----------



## petitpas

3x it probably is best to see a specialist in my opinion, buy oh has to be on board.
If you do go, maybe try to find someone to watch your DD so you will be able to give your full attention to the appointment.

As for your losses being genetic, I think that without further information that is a hasty call. In general, once you have had more than two losses random genetic problems are an unlikely cause. I'm not saying it couldn't be genetic as you or your husband could have an inherited issue such as a balanced translocation. If that is the case it can be useful to find out more about it and what effect it might have on future pregnancies.

As it is, I still hope that you won't need to see any more specialists and that this one is your sticky chum :D


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks, I hope this is it too...I just told DH that if something happened to this one, we may take a few years off and get some testing through the OB...he was okay with that. I'm not really sure what his deal with the RE is, I think we both feel that they are too involved...seriously, I havent taken a tylenol in 2 years and when I did take it, I took it like once a year!! I am taking vitamins, baby apirin, extra folic acid and yes, I did take clomid for the first time this cycle, I have been offered it before but never took it. We are both like this, the thought of having to go to an RE every 2 weeks is just not acceptable, I've even decided not to see my OB until I am at least 8 weeks, even though they would probably give me early ultrasounds and tests etc. I just don't like the thought of someone getting that involved and getting someone to keep Olivia the first time, sure, but getting someone to keep her everytime is not possible, only two ppl are allowed to keep her and they both work, I'm a stay at home mom and my baby has never been to day-care and probably never will. We're just very...odd I guess lol! Maybe it's not that bad, if anyone has experience with an RE, please comment and tell me how it was. And just to show how crazy I really am: I wouldn't let Olivia leave the house for the first 3 months of her life, as a result of that and breastfeeding, she didn't get sick for the first time until last month at 14 weeks. DH's parents are the only ones allowed to keep her and that's only his mom and stepdad, I do not trust anyone else period!


----------



## hopeful23456

pip- they do lovenox and prednisone here for implantation issues with ivf patients too! Seems like some of the clinics don't think it's that big of a deal to be on them for first tri and it seems to work for alot of people. Too bad they didn't do big studies on it but they cant really determine in the end what worked for sure. Then other clinics are all against it and from the rpl forums I'm on, most of those girls that go to those drs just keep on having early losses. And if they get lucky and get lovenox, the drs are the most against prednisone which really sucks as maybe that's the part of the key to helping them.
My clinic didn't suggest it until after unexp 4 mc and they said I could try it as they have a lot of success with it, I had a huge folder of many articles where clinics had it work for them too (which I didn't need in the end as they didn't need convincing ;)

Happy 23 weeks to you and ducky!

3x- my re is also my Obgyn she does it all as they specialize in rpl and high risk. Maybe you could find an re that is also Obgyn? Maybe hard to find though.. You aren't odd for staying home. .i wish I could stay home but my family is 3 hours away and I need the money from my job. You are lucky to stay home with her!


----------



## heart tree

3x, I don't think you're crazy! Like Hopeful, I don't have family near me. I live in California and they all live on the East Coast. I'm going to have to work and will have to rely on non-family. 

I had a lot of my tests done through my regular Ob/Gyn. By the time I saw an RE, most of the tests had already been done. It wasn't that time consuming as you think it might be.

Hopeful your doctor sounds amazing. You are very lucky!

Ok girls, I've decided to stay on the progesterone. Here's my reasoning. The past few days I've been feeling a very sharp quick pain in the same spot over and over. It's exactly where I usually feel my adenomyosis. Adenomyosis is usually counteracted by progesterone. I'm wondering if I'm feeling it now because my progesterone is dropping. I also read that women with autoimmune disorders should stay on progesterone until 16 weeks. I googled and found out adenomyosis is an autoimmune disorder! It's even on the Social Security list of disabilities now! If I ever get debilitating pain from it, I can get Social Security disability. Who knew? So now my current train of thought is that I should stay on it until 16 weeks. That's only one more week. I'll probably just do it every other day. 

Maybe I have nothing to worry about, but I'd rather be safe than sorry. I'm popping one in tonight.


----------



## daviess3

Heart do it when u feel right my lovely I nearly did myself last night but thought no I can do this! Think something's switched in my head! So no prog again last night I think it helps coz I can chill out at home an lay down! Hubby not back til mon!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 23 weeks pip!! :yipee: what does it feel like to be 23 weeks I mean emotionally and physically!?! :cloud9:


----------



## Pretty Please

Sunny - he is just another London consultant - I would not recommend him - I had a pretty terrible journey and got a very bad skin infection after LIT and nearly lost all my movement and nerves in my arms they swelled up bigger than my legs ...... its a very niche testing area - lots of people dont believe it - but I all know after5 mc it produced my first baby.


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty how you doing Hun?


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girls, 

Im good thank you - u? busy day? 

Hows everyone today? Busy weekends? 

Im good got my parents here until Tues got be be the entertainer !


----------



## Pretty Please

Also I have been wondering if you are in US and you dont have insurance - do you just pay for all your services? so basically its like going private all the time if you need a hospital help etc?


----------



## petitpas

3x, you're not that weird, honestly! I can't say that I'll be the same but I know of a lot of people who are as protective as you are. 
As I've never been to an RE, only obstetricians/gynaecologists, I can't help you out in what they do. With my specialists it usually takes two appointments to figure things out: At the first appointment they go through all the history and decide what tests would be most important (you can usually have them done there and then - loads of blood from you, just one vial for karyotyping from DH :haha:, other bloods if necessary, such as day 3 and day 21 bloods can probably be done locally to you as they aren't very specialised). At the second appointment you get the results and a plan of action.

Some vary but in general that's how it has worked for me.

Again, all theory here as we don't want you to need this info!!!

Hopeful, I read about IVF clinics using prednisolone. They suggest that it works especially well for women who have been unsuccessful previously and would normally have a low chance of achieving pregnancy (for example after 3 or 4 failed attempts). I suppose that as long as you are monitored and are aware of the risks from steroids, why not?

Yes, it wasn't something I was going to try myself and I hesitated before going down this route but I am so glad I did now (obviously)! Who knows whether the tests are accurate or what the exact mechanism is, but it worked for me and I know of others it has worked for, too.
It is pretty incredible!

How do I feel at 23 weeks? Elated! Energised! Excited about upcoming v-day! Loving my bump! Loving the kicks! Generally, just so grateful and not entirely believing it is true yet :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls I got my final dentist appointment today at 2 and I'm getting the extraction done today hubby has half day at work so he is going to meet me there eeek not looking forward to it but I will be glad to have it done already he has been great recently I've haing the bed too myself I've been feel hot at night ESP my feet and I hate having hot feet I can't sleep weird I know xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah good luck jen, I'm very tired today, feeling lazy duvet day I think I was meant to meet my friend she fancied a walk in the woods I said I can't think of anything worse I need to sleep for bit will call her this afternoon x


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on reaching 23 weeks pip! that is amazing i bet you feel over the moon, and those kicks must feel unreal in an awesome kinda way! xx


----------



## petitpas

Thanks, bump!

Jen, wishing you a smooth appointment today :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks gorgeous I will be leaving shortly its only a 5 min walk from home xx


----------



## filipenko32

Well I have my results back from the forth miscarriage and it was chromosomally abnormal! It had trisomy 13 or 18 (the consultant couldn't remember which one from reading the notes earlier) which basically means it was a bad luck formation at conception. So that's one normal loss and one abnormal one! Arggh! I don't know what to think about this!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

fili...... KERMIT!!! oooooo I luuuuuurve the muppets :D I brought izzy a kermit soft toy the other day hehe

:hugs: about the results tho. As awful as it sounds just think how poorly baby could have been if you hadnt mced. You will have your forever baby. A happy healthy bouncing baby


----------



## petitpas

Fili, as sad as it is, it has one very important meaning: it was not a treatment failure! If the results had come back as normal then it would have meant that your treatment didn't work and you needed to change something.

There was nothing you did or didn't do that resulted in your baby's death - bless its little cotton socks :kiss:

How are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks tracie :hugs: i just feel a bit shocked to be honest. :shock:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

its never easy. I spent ages wondering why me. what did i do wrong. was i a bad person. then i realised just what my poor children would have had to go through if they had survived. then Izzy came along :)


----------



## petitpas

I put my bump pic in my journal (first and last post).


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip and tracie, I just feel horrid, shocked and tearful! Hubby is pleased it wasn't a treatment failure too as am I really, but i just feel like it wasn't fair to have bad luck like that lol! I wonder if that's why my hormone levels were so high? It's the first time they've been that high. Histology report said normal - not molar so wonder why they were so high. I feel really shocked though like how you feel after a bad scan that kind of feeling. Another 'normal' loss would have done me in more though!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I thought you might be feeling rather ropey after that news :hugs:

You know, it might well have been the reason for your high hcg levels (but don't let that worry you with your next pregnancy or you'll be going mad trying to figure out whether they are too low or too high or what). I think that is one of the things they test for with the nt bloods. If your hcg is off the chart, that ups the risk of a chromosomal issue.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I read that somewhere about the nt scan. Next time I won't want my tests to be too dark lol! Omg I will be driving myself insane. This pregnancy was the most behind than all the others though it was practically 2 weeks behind growth and I've never seen an empty sac at 6.4 before, so maybe this was the only abnormal loss??


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh fil - I'm glad u have some answers as sad as it is. Do u feel slightly happier that bubs was abnormal ? My last mmc I was happier to know my baby was abnormal as at least I could process in my mind it was a standard 1 in 4 mc that was very bad luck and it wasn't because I was lifting too heavy bags. Are u going to do steroids next time? I really next bubs is healthy and stats say it should be honey xxxxx lots of love Louise x


----------



## Pretty Please

Sorry fil i didnt see your post - I'm typing on my phone so can't keep up .....


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Louise, :hugs:. Yes I feel less sad knowing it was abnormal iykwim! Does that sound awful? What did your abnormal baby have? Was it a trisomy too? X x x


----------



## heart tree

Fili it will take a little while to sort out your feelings about this one. I never had any of my pregnancies tested so I'll never know if some of them were abnormal. When I had my NT bloods taken, they absolutely test for high hcg as a marker. But mine were pretty high in the beginning too. They do the bloods between 10 - 13 weeks. I thought for sure my bloods would skew my results for Trisomy, but they didn't. The hcg must have leveled off. So the next time, try not to get too worried if you have dark tests again. It's not necessarily an indicator of Trisomy or Downs so early in a pregnancy. I think Mandy found out her baby had Trisomy after her bloods and NT scan as well as a severe heart defect. She ethically terminated at 17 weeks. Personally I'm glad you weren't faced with that decision in the second trimester. This sweet baby made the decision for you. I have even greater hope that your treatment plan is going to work and bring you your healthy baby.

Jen, good luck with the extraction. I hate the dentist!

Davies, thanks hon. I did the progesterone last night and haven't felt my adenomyosis since. Now I'm not sure what to do. I'm in between doctors at the moment. I see my new high risk doctor in two weeks. I'm definitely going to keep taking it for another week. I also found a research paper that said adenomyosis has a higher incidence of NK cells. It was a theory I had a long time ago but could never find any evidence of. I talked to my doctor about it but she didn't believe in it. I also found out that Dr. Alan Beers is less than an hour away from me and he tests for NK cells. I know it's too late for this pregnancy, but before I get pregnant again, I want to get tested to see if I need additional treatment. 

Hope you've been enjoying time away from your hubby! Mine leaves next month for Europe for 2 weeks and I can't wait! My mother will come visit for one of the weeks, but the other week, I have the house all to myself. Yay!

Pip, I'm off to go look at your new bump pic!

15 weeks today for me! Yay for oranges!!!


----------



## petitpas

Happy 15 weeks to heart and all the other oranges out there! :cake:

Heart, can't you climb into your husband's suitcase and come over here with him?


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, I forgot to mention, if you don't have insurance in the US, you would have to pay out of pocket. Usually they give you a "discounted" self-pay rate, but it is still expensive. But most people have insurance. Most people get it through work or can get it through their spouse's work. If neither work, or work doesn't offer insurance, there are other ways to get insurance. There are also low income and low fee clinics where you can get health care. But for things like fertility, a lot of people have to pay out of pocket anyway because insurance plans often don't cover it. That's what happened with me. My insurance covered all of my miscarriage treatments, but the second I wanted to take progesterone or do IUI, it wasn't covered. Go figure!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 15 weeks heart!!! :Yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Pip I would love to go with him. He's going to London, lots of places in Germany, Austria, Amsterdam, Paris. Jealous! He's going for work. Sting is touring and he's going on part of the tour. He hired his brother to shoot video of the concerts and he's going to help out and to interview Sting. Double Jealous!!! I've decided not to fly during my pregnancy. I've never had chicken pox and am terrified I might get them. I decided not to expose myself to large groups of people.

I've been exposed to them a million times as well as shingles and have never gotten them. My grandmother never had them either. A natural immunity? Or Natural Killer cells at work? Who knows? Regardless, I'm not risking it which is why my mother is coming to me, rather than me go visit her in Florida.


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 15 weeks heart! interesting about prog and adenmyosis, if I read that I would want to stay on a little longer too. hopefully the high risk clinic knows something about it? would you be able to at least talk to them on the phone?

fili - huge hugs! i think it's good to get a definite answer, no wondering why and i would much rather have an answer, esp because apparently that is a common reason for early m/c. so are you going to do intralipids next time and add heparin? 

jen - good luck on the tooth extraction!


----------



## heart tree

Great bump pic Pip!!! You are really popping now!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I don't fly in pregnancy, either. (ok, apart from my return flight at 9dpo)

I have endometriosis, which is similar to adenomyosis but outside the womb. It is also an autoimmune disease and supposedly linked to nk cells. We are a weird bunch, ey :D


----------



## daviess3

Heart I don't blame you staying put! I am missing my hubby lots!! But it's nice to clean the house sn no it's going to stsy that way! Dogs bored of just me!! She wants new people to play with! Whenever she sees car headlights pull up or go passed she's convinced it's him!! Poor little girly xc
Well no prog still an nice healthy hb! All good have had few twinges but been good! Heart do it when yr ready hun we no it can't harm so wait an speak to doctor, congrats on 15 weeks! V exciting!! Xx
Think dinner tonight be jacket potato with cheese an beans, an I might make myself a little Eton mess for dessert have a craving for meringue cream fruit yum yum!! I will buy shop brought meringue don't worry! X


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys back from the dentist Paul got pretty pissed at the dentist the tooth had a big root and while he was trying to get it out he kept slipping an punching my mouth grrr it's done now I'm still numb for now I gotta go back next Friday for a final check up then that's me done thank god not looking forward too it wearing off x


Fili I'm sending you massive massive hugs xxx


----------



## heart tree

Pip I knew endo and adeno were essentially the same. I just never knew either were autoimmune disorders. Wish I had talked to you about this earlier. I'm hoping that since this baby made it to 15 weeks with no apparent problems, I'm going to be ok with regards to NK cells. How long did you take progesterone for? I remember it was longer than most ladies.

Davies your dog sounds so cute! Sounds like you have dinner sorted out. I haven't even eaten breakfast yet! LOL! It's not even 8am for me. Your hubby is going to be so relaxed and happy to see you.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Jen, that sounds awful! I'm cringing right now!


----------



## Pretty Please

It was turners (45) so the baby girl could of lived ( they are a few babies born with this) but she would of been disabled for life, exceptionally short (dwarf) and infertile. So I'm glad that she wasn't born cos it would of been a hard life for her and no babies. I think sometimes as hard as it is if it's not meant to be that's better than struggling with life etc .....


----------



## Pretty Please

Jenny - could u have the needle injection? Bet u are glad that's all over :)


----------



## heart tree

Pretty Please said:


> It was turners (45) so the baby girl could of lived ( they are a few babies born with this) but she would of been disabled for life, exceptionally short (dwarf) and infertile. So I'm glad that she wasn't born cos it would of been a hard life for her and no babies. *I think sometimes as hard as it is if it's not meant to be that's better than struggling with life etc *.....

I wholeheartedly agree with this sentiment, Pretty. My husband and I made a decision that if we could help it, we aren't going to bring a disabled child into the world. I know some couples will do anything to bring a child into the world and I respect that. I think there is a place in the world for disabled people. But I didn't want to watch my child go through all of those kinds of challenges.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah me to Amanda :-( 

I did have the injection I hit the roof when he injected the top part of my mouth just under the roof I jumped and let out a whinge urgh glad it's done tho I'm going to take some pain killers I can feel the back of my mouth start too wake and it's sore x


----------



## Pretty Please

Afternoon snooze to numb the pain :) fingers crossed that's your last dentist appointment for a while ! Hopefully u remembered that u can claim free as prego on Nhs ! (although I'm not sure How many weeks u need to be when u can get free treatment .....)


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Pretty Please said:
> 
> 
> It was turners (45) so the baby girl could of lived ( they are a few babies born with this) but she would of been disabled for life, exceptionally short (dwarf) and infertile. So I'm glad that she wasn't born cos it would of been a hard life for her and no babies. *I think sometimes as hard as it is if it's not meant to be that's better than struggling with life etc *.....
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with this sentiment, Pretty. My husband and I made a decision that if we could help it, we aren't going to bring a disabled child into the world. I know some couples will do anything to bring a child into the world and I respect that. I think there is a place in the world for disabled people. But I didn't want to watch my child go through all of those kinds of challenges.Click to expand...

I completely agree too, thanks Louise :hugs::hugs: I think as painful as it is because they are still in effect our babies that is the right decision to make. God life is hard enough I think! :nope:
I've just spoken to Rosemary at St marys she is such a lovely woman. She really put my mind at rest and told me that I'm not more likely to have more losses due to trisomy and that it's good news and that so many people go ln to be successful after a loss like this. And that rpl's are not immune to random loss as you said Lou. So feeling much happier now!


----------



## heart tree

I'm glad you are feeling better about this Fili. I think it is a reasonable way to look at it. What I find interesting is that this pregnancy mimicked all of your others. Did you only have the tissue tested for your 3rd and 4th? It makes me wonder if your 1st and 2nd were also bad luck. I bet you have a lot of questions rolling through your brain right now. But the good news is that bad luck happens to normal bodies. Your body isn't any less likely to carry a baby than someone without any issues. Especially with your treatment plan. Things are looking up. How did your hpt tests look today?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart my test was negative for the first time today :yipee: but this overshadowed my joy! The only things different with this pregnancy were the super high hcg and 2 weeks behind growth instead of just under a week. 1 and 2 weren't tested. 3 was normal 4 trisomy so dont know what to think!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and I didn't have any cramping whatsoever and with the other 3 I did


----------



## heart tree

Well you'll never know about 1 & 2. But this information gives you some real knowledge. 

Great news about the negative test! The water worked! LOL!

Now, bring on OV! We need a pregnant Fili again!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

i wanted to wear the same outfit in all bump pics but it isn't going to work, this shirt is now too tight and i'm too lazy to put on my black pants. gained 15 lbs so far. one of my coworkers brought me a ton of materinity clothes from her daughter who had twins last July! so putting all of my normal clothes away. But, some of those materinity clothes are too small in the shoulders. Funny because there are many tank tops and swim suits and what looks to be tube tops? no clue...

that's the last lovenox bruise I have, the others are pretty much gone (just shadows of bruises now)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 10









GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Tititimes2

Happy 15 weeks Amanda <3 <3. You are moving along great and on your way! 

Hopeful - great belly. Look at you Mommy of 2!

So glad you two are doing great. :flower:

Kisses


----------



## daviess3

Ah titi how u doing?? Xc
Fili I'm so sorry I posted to u earlier an it didn't come out!! Was on my phone! I'm so sorry to hear ur news, it's so sad but a kind of encoursging to no there was something wrong an a reason for losing ur bubs xx an fab news that it shouldn't effect future pg!! The most fab news u have a bfn!! Woo hoo!! Xx

Just had my jacket potato was yum now eating a refresher lolly!! Never ever liked sweeties even as a child! Now love them!! Brought marshmallows an popcorn for tonight!! Yum 

Hopeful gorgeous bump!! You don't look like u gained a stone xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 15 weeks heart!

Hopeful, loving the bumpage! :D


----------



## filipenko32

Love your bump hopeful!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart it will be 5 days till I ov! Omg then I go back on the steroids, just when I started losing weight too! 

I think you're right about the progesterone heart, I think we always know best when you have a strong instinct, it won't do you any harm to keep taking it anyway x x


----------



## Tititimes2

daviess3 said:


> Ah titi how u doing?? Xc
> xx

davies! Wow hon you are 15+ ! It is so great to see you doing so well. I am doing fine. Waiting for the witch to return after my d&c and going to be seeing a RMC specialist here in NY soon. I have to have a saline sono of my uterus and a few more tests (as if I need any more) and then starting IVF with PGD testing in late March/early April to see if we can get any normal embryos. My RE asked my mom about me the other day (mom works there) and is excited b/c they are having alot of success with IVF + PGD and a 5/6 day transfer. So we shall see.

Right now I am very excited for my Valentine's Day weekend hubby planned! He is such a romantic.

So happy you and the LO are doing so well! :flower:


----------



## Tititimes2

Hey fili! I see you are getting ready to start again. That's great!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi titi! I must be mad mustn't I!? The ivf sounds exciting, we were going to do that treatment pgd with ivf - we went to the bridge fertility clinic in London and saw mr summers but he advised against it after our normal third loss. However this 4th loss is abnormal! Bt obviously I have something wrong with my body so I'm going to try the steroids again. Did you ever have those day 3 bloods done titi? You know fsh and all that? X


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, that is an AMAZING bump! I'm jealous! LOL! But I only have one. I just bought some Naval Oranges at the store so I could marvel at the size of my baby. 

Titi, I'm glad you have a plan moving forward. And since it's a month or two away, it gives you some breathing room to just relax and enjoy your time with your husband. Have a wonderful Valentines. If I wanted a romantic weekend, I'd have to plan it! My husband would pay for it all, but isn't much of a planner! What a lucky girl you are!

Girls, I have a weird concern. Don't hate me for it. I just read that we're supposed to gain 1 pound a week for the rest of the pregnancy. I have no idea how to do that. I've been trying to eat more, but I still haven't gained any weight. I've always been a really healthy eater. Lots of fruits and veggies. I get full fast so I have a hard time eating a lot. Plus, I'm going to start exercising again. I'm afraid I'll start losing weight! I'm trying to eat healthy fats like avocados, olive oil, lots of nuts etc., but I don't think I'm eating enough. Also, I don't eat red meat or fish and only poultry on occasion. I've been adding some chicken into my diet for protein. Any tips on how to gain weight and still stay healthy? I don't want to eat junk. 

This gaining weight business sounds like a daunting task to me!

15 weekers, I think we need to start sleeping on our sides starting next week. Hopeful, sounds like you are already doing that which you probably should be. Just want to remind you all. Baby is starting to get big now!


----------



## puppycat

Heart i'm up to an 18lb overall loss since BFP. I have gained a sausage. Don't worry x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I wish I had the same problem Heart :( I've already gained about 6 lbs. :( Really worried I'm ganna gain too much.. But I'm always so hungry :(


----------



## heart tree

Florida, you have twins. You should be gaining weight!

It's not like I've never gained weight, I just don't gain a lot when I do. Gaining a pound a week sounds impossible.

Puppy I know you lost a lot. Do you think the weight gain gets easier in the second tri?


----------



## filipenko32

Hart my close friend lost a stone in the first tri due to nausea and not being able to eat. Her son is perfect! X x x


----------



## daviess3

Amanda I think try eating maybe more potatos an bread etc both are relatively good for you an known for helping put weight on!! I haven't weighed myself I have midwife Monday so age will tell me but I had lost 7 pounds last time! Feel bit sicky heartburn now! I forgot to say my 20week scan on march 14th! 

Titi pleased you have a plan of action sounds like ur very positive well done you xc

Here's my furry baby 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/d88db6c9.jpg


----------



## Tititimes2

filipenko32 said:


> Hi titi! I must be mad mustn't I!? The ivf sounds exciting, we were going to do that treatment pgd with ivf - we went to the bridge fertility clinic in London and saw mr summers but he advised against it after our normal third loss. However this 4th loss is abnormal! Bt obviously I have something wrong with my body so I'm going to try the steroids again. Did you ever have those day 3 bloods done titi? You know fsh and all that? X

I have had so many damn tests, I can't tell you. And I am going to have more on day 3 yet again as soon as the witch arrives. This time for the RMC specialist. I can't remember my numbers at the moment but they were apparently very good at the time. Hoping they are again. I know new meds are in my future too - not sure which just yet.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i've been reading alot about weight gain and many women don't gain too much and are fine. you will get there an only have to gain 25-35 lbs by the time you deliver I think? I eat a ton of carbs, toast, bagles, crackers, triscuits (i know you don't like those, lol). there are calculators online I've been playing with too on how much you should gain but they vary too
i don't eat alot of meat at all (not enough) if i do, it's almost always chicken

it's more important to pack on lbs early with twins as they are going to be born early and the earlier you put on weight to beef them up, the better as when you get really huge in 3rd tri you have little room for food in your system - so florida - pack it on!
i've read about some girls who only put on like 15-20 lbs with twins and i'm really thinking it's because they have eating disorders as that's just ridiculous (and these girls were skinny to begin with). there's a controversial book out there as she wants you to gain a ton of weight for multiples (dr luke's book on twins/triplets and quads) - wants you to gain 20 lbs by 20 wks. some drs agree and others don't. her studies are conclusive though and the more weight, within reason, the bigger those babies were at birth. unless you are overweight to begin with in which you shouldn't pack it on like crazy.

i have water weight too, was up and down 1 lb yesterday after drinking a ton and then peeing a ton. freaked me out and that's when i stared researching weight, i was scared i really put on 1 lb in 12 hours but just water.

hi titi - i was looking into IVF with PGD too and then got bfp...

davies - CUTE Dog!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Titi I'm sure they will be :hugs: I only ask as those are the only tests I haven't had but I think they do them prior to ivf don't they? 

Davies I love your dog!!!! What's her name?


----------



## heart tree

OMG Davies, your dog is gorgeous! And Huge! What a furball!!! Davies, your 20 week appointment is the day before mine! Yay! It will be a good week! We should definitely find out the gender by then I hope!

25 weeks to go. One pound a week. That's 25 pounds. I know some of it will be the baby and some will be the placenta. I have to keep remembering that. I just ate granola. I make pretty damn good granola if anyone wants the recipe. Lots of nuts. Delicious, fattening and healthy!

20 pounds by 20 weeks sounds difficult. But it makes sense for multiples since they'll be born earlier. 

I'm just going to eat when I'm hungry and make sure there's always some healthy fat with the meal. I'm not going to stress too much. Thanks girls. I'll look for some good books that can help me with some recipes. That will help too. I'm so used to making low calorie meals that I need to re-train myself.


----------



## puppycat

Well i haven't stopped losing yet so i'll have to let you know! Think i had put on half a stone by 12wks with Laura x


----------



## heart tree

Girl, you're going to be a Victoria's Secret model by the time you have your baby! LOL!


----------



## puppycat

Lol i know, an egg on a stick! Haha


----------



## daviess3

Thanks girls her names willow, love my bubba, did we have to put on a lb a week already?? Surely not? A lb a week from now would be good that will b 25 lb total that would b a good amount to put on! I don't want to gain 50lb like sum people!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Aww im in love with willow!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOL, if one of these babies is a girl, we're naming her Willow Abigail :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Love the name Willow!!!

Davies, starting in the 2nd tri, you should gain a pound a week until birth. Unless you are having multiples, or you are overweight or underweight. For normal weight people with a singleton you should gain a total of 25-35 pounds. That's about what I want to gain. I'm not interested in gaining a lot. My sister gained 70 pounds and has never been able to lose it!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok my near 20lb gain over 4 pregnancies ain't that bad then!!! Willow is a lovely name


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: just popped by x glad you're all ding well xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi Mrskg! How are you doing honey? 

Fili, you are going to lose that 20, just so you can gain it again!


----------



## filipenko32

I know! I dont care if it means a baby though :munch:


----------



## heart tree

Nope, you won't care at all my dear! You'll be pleasantly plump!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, even if you were eating the same as before pregnancy I think you will find that you still put on weight. Our bodies are programmed to slow down our digestion so we can extract all the goodness and build up a fat storage for breastfeeding.
As long as you eat when you feel like it and don't deprive yourself you should be fine.
The 25lb thing is more a guide and more as a maximum healthy weight gain rather than a target you have to achieve.

As for sleeping on your side, even though I mostly do I spend a lot of time on my back (no, not for that! naughty girls...), too. So I asked my midwife about it. Her advice was to stay comfortable. She said that once the baby starts pressing down on lungs etc. (later on) I would feel uncomfortable and automatically seek out a different position.
Right now, ducky is just past my belly button and my breathing is normal so I'm still ok, I think.

I hope you don't mind me saying that I love this thread and how successful it is! So many of us made it to second tri and beyond! :yipee:

I guess all of our medical cocktails have something to do with it. When I was in a first tri due month thread last year the loss rate (mainly unmedicated first pregnancies) was much higher...


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pip, that's all very reassuring about the weight and the sleep. Can you tell I'm new at this! :haha:

When did you stop taking progesterone? Was it 16 weeks?


----------



## Mrskg

thanks heart x happy 15 weeks xxxx

im afraid im still up & down just now xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - My doc told me 1/2 pound to a pound a week. I think it will just happen. I have only gained about 3lbs so far - and infact when I went for my check up the recorded weight at the doctors showed no weight gain since my last visit 4 weeks ago (not totally accurate because they weigh you dressed - think i may have been wearing a heavier sweater last time or something. Anyway, my doctor told me that my 0 weight gain was totally fine. She could see my bump was growing and baby's heart was strong. I think the major weight gain happens as the baby grows and wants more food (and weighs more) I am assuming my appetite will increase as necessary. I am certainly more hungry these days but we are only supposed to eat an extra 300 calories a day or something so I hope that continues. 
I am trying to listen to my body, and eat when I am hungry, but eat good things. I am a big fruit/veggie/beans and lentils girl too. We are not big meat eaters, maybe just twice a week? so every now and then I get a craving for red meat, which i give into but otherwise I am not really consuming high caloric foods.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Croy, you sound exactly like me. I gained a few pounds right when I got pregnant, but I think I was a little underweight when I conceived. I stopped going to the gym which I believe contributed to the few pounds I added. But since I've been doing weigh ins at the doctor's office, I'm always the same weight! It's weird to me because my belly is definitely bigger. 

I appreciate the feed back. I never realized how much I would stress out about GAINING weight! LOL! 

Did you schedule your next scan yet?


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I know I must be a hormonal mess now. I just saw this Pampers commercial and started crying!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxbRdxbBROI


----------



## petitpas

Urgh, I knew you'd asked me a question but forgot it by the time I had caught up with the thread again. Seriously, I really need to work on my memory skills :dohh:

I was supposed to stop the progesterone at 16 weeks but with the vomiting diarrhoea going on in week 15 I stopped a little earlier. I was a little scared but still being weak from the illness helped and I felt reassured that most other people on here stopped earlier and were fine.

Interestingly, you reminded me that I recently had a few spats of endometriosis-like pain. I'm not supposed to: Endometriosis becomes dormant during pregnancy and can even shrink. Isn't it the same with adenomyosis?
At the moment I am feeling fine again. Who knows, there is so much movement going on inside so my pains could just as well have been caused by shifting internal organs :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for that Pip. Yes, adeno is supposed to be dormant in pregnancy as well. I think specifically because of all of the progesterone being produced which is why I got freaked out about feeling it 2 days after I stopped the progesterone. 

I tried researching if you could feel it during pregnancy and couldn't find anything. I asked other ladies on this thread if they felt their adeno while pregnant and no one did. I really think I'm feeling the adeno. It's in the spot where I know the adeno is. And it's a familiar feeling. It's only in one spot and has been fairly consistent. 

I'm definitely staying on progesterone for another week just in case.

Thanks again.


----------



## daviess3

Ah heart too cute xc
Mrs k hugs to you my lovely xx
Florida I said to my hubby love willow for lil girl can't we have willow 1 and 2!! I call her willows!! We have a willow tree in garden she lays under it in summer for shade!! Ah gorgeous name X
Well I hope I don't put on to much weight my sis put on 60lbs!! Man I couldn't deal with that!! She never lost it all either! I was 12lb heavier than normal anyway thanks to clomid an 4 pregnancies, I was still in normal weight area but do t want to put lots on! B
Am trying to eat healthily but also have a very sweet tooth to satisfy at the moment! Very sweet! That does include lots of fruit though!! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, my sister is adopted so I don't have her genes. I'm secretly glad about that right now. She was so slim before her pregnancies. In general I'm also a healthier eater than she is and exercise more. Hopefully I'll be able to continue doing that after baby comes. I know my sister struggles with her weight and I feel so bad about it. When she met her birth mother, she got depressed because her birth mother is very overweight. She didn't know it until she met her mother, but it's in her genes.


----------



## daviess3

See I'm very similar to my mum an my sis is like my dad! I'm hoping if im careful I b ok! My sis has big appetite plus she craved mcd's !!! Yuk!! Fruit an sweets!! Fxd don't puto loads on but who knows x


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like you'll be ok. No McD's for you! I never eat there either!


----------



## croydongirl

I'm excited, I just booked my anatomy/gender scan for Wednesday March 14th. It isn't until 5pm so its easy for hubs to come along. 
I know it's weeks away but time seems to be passing pretty quickly. I have finals that week and the week after so i hope I am able to concentrate! We will be one day away from 20 weeks.


----------



## heart tree

You and Davies have yours on the same day! And I have mine the following day! Yay!

So you did decide to wait it out a little longer then. We have to wait a little over a month, but it will be totally worth it!! I have no idea how you are going to concentrate for finals. LOL!


----------



## croydongirl

Yes, we decided to wait, it just made sense with my school schedule too. I have some group project due the week before so it would have been harder to fit in knowing i will have to be at school for longer hours. I thought it would feel like forever but when everything is counted in weeks the time seems to pass quickly.


----------



## heart tree

I agree. The weeks seem to fly by when you think about it in such small increments. Before you know it, we'll be 16 weeks! 

Just think how much we'll be showing by the time of our 20 week scan. We'll be cantaloupes!


----------



## croydongirl

I like how you're thinking! Although, even the thought of an orange coming out makes me wince..as the fruits get bigger I can't help but begin to freak out slightly about how it's going to come out! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

I'm in denial about that part! LOL!


----------



## daviess3

I can't think about that part it scares me to much! Petrifies me! I have to worry 
Nearer the time! I thought same thing croy an orange is still flipping big! Lol!! I don't like needles so don't want drips or induction would love a c section do I don't feel pain but heard recovery is so long an also big injection! Lol! Ideally I would b put to sleep with gas an air an wake up an baby's here! I no that sounds cold but I am petrified! I can't listen to stories or think about it! I watch one born every minute to try an learn!! I feel like preparation is key! But I'm trying to b open minded, an what will b will b! I defo don't want to b induced, don't want epidural if possible coz I think it doesn't help women push baby out! I don't want forceps or anything else!! Lol! Tearing being cut! Scares life out of me! 

Oh lord!! Lol!! But in saying all that I watched my sister give birth the first time. An she had epidural an ended up with ventouse delivery!! Yuk!! An his back was to her back!! When he was here all pain was forgotten! An he was so worth it!!x 
Going to look into hypnobirthing to calm me down! X


----------



## jenny25

Hun I have given birth and had a section and in all honesty I'd rather give birth again than have a section sure it's quick and that but I had a infected scar the healing time took forever I felt that I did t have a proper bond and got post metal depression plus my stomach has never been the same since I'm not trying to scare you it's how the csection effected myself I'm Defo having a vbac this time around x


----------



## LeeC

Hey my lovelies.

I just wanted to pop by and say Hello to all you wonderful ladies and your bumps.
I hope everyone is doing well.

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

How close are you to getting your bfp now Lee? It can't be long before you test???


----------



## LeeC

Hi Fili, tested yesterday, I'm pretty sure it was a BFN, but I have a terrible case of line eye!!! I plan to test again tomorrow, but probs cave and test later today.
Tbh I'm pretty sure AF is about to show, got all the usual symptoms.

Got my CBFM ready for next month though and hopefully this being the 2nd cycle it will detect my peak.

You ov in a few days now right? You will be a busy girl, I so hope you catch the eggy first time round xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Also Fili, have you started the steroids again yet? The mania that I had has been ok this cycle, I think I must be getting used to them, I've not lost any weight though and am growing soft downy hair down the side of my face, luckily I am fair, so I don't have to rock the bearded lady look.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee I'm keeping everything crossed for you, dont give up yet, pregnancy can feel like af can't it? back on the steroids at ovulation so next week :-( really hate them as they made me put on so much weight but will try anything of course! Glad the side effects have gone a little for you and that youre blonde!!! X x


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Fili, yeah the steroids are pretty awful, especially the weight gain but hopefully we will both be putting a whole load more weight on soon for the right reasons. I'm glad to see the back of the manic episodes, I'll be weaning off them over the week.

Good luck x


----------



## petitpas

Never fear, ladies, the extra weight isn't permanent. Neither is the facial hair! Since starting the steroids (a month before conceiving) I've put on 5.5kg in total. When I stopped the roids all the fat just naturally started settling elsewhere. My face lost weight, my boobs regained theirs and my belly filled out where it was just flabby before (it is still a little flabby but it was before the steroids, too :blush:). My facial hair disappeared but my arms and legs are still hairier than they used to be. As is my belly. I am guessing that might be a pregnancy thing...

Fili, have you started temping yet? I looked at your chart yesterday and it was an old one. I love chart stalking :D
Lee: :dust:

Heart, I know exactly what you mean about the familiar feeling. At my internal scan a month ago the probe hit a spot that used to be badly inflamed and all I could do was sigh and shake my head :nope:

I am still hoping that once ducky comes out there'll have been such a big shakeup of everything that there will be less chance of endometrial cells escaping into my abdomen every month and causing inflamation. Wishful thinking :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> I can't think about that part it scares me to much! Petrifies me! I have to worry
> Nearer the time! I thought same thing croy an orange is still flipping big! Lol!! I don't like needles so don't want drips or induction would love a c section do I don't feel pain but heard recovery is so long an also big injection! Lol! Ideally I would b put to sleep with gas an air an wake up an baby's here! I no that sounds cold but I am petrified! I can't listen to stories or think about it! I watch one born every minute to try an learn!! I feel like preparation is key! But I'm trying to b open minded, an what will b will b! I defo don't want to b induced, don't want epidural if possible coz I think it doesn't help women push baby out! I don't want forceps or anything else!! Lol! Tearing being cut! Scares life out of me!
> 
> Oh lord!! Lol!! But in saying all that I watched my sister give birth the first time. An she had epidural an ended up with v*entouse delivery!! Yuk!! An his back was to her back!!* When he was here all pain was forgotten! An he was so worth it!!x
> Going to look into hypnobirthing to calm me down! X

Exactly what i had except i didnt have time for a epi and izzy was turning as she came down. started back to back and came out facing right way...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

croydongirl said:


> I like how you're thinking! Although, even the thought of an orange coming out makes me wince..as the fruits get bigger I can't help but begin to freak out slightly about how it's going to come out! ha ha

i used to go tesco and pick up a watermelon and panic lol... Trust me when it comes to it you dont even think about the size because all you can think is push!


----------



## puppycat

Lol but you only really ever get to 10cm diameter. Baby's head doesn't get to the size of a watermelon. Flippin 'eck that thought makes my eyes water!


----------



## petitpas

And your babies aren't as fat as oranges, either :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

:ignore: -Ing this conversation lol!


----------



## daviess3

Haha a babies head is big enough puppy!! Lol! 
Jen I didn't no u had children already? X
Tracie did u have any pain relief? X

My new boiler broke this morning can u believe it! Really pissed off!! Some error code came up! Wouldn't come on! I froze for 2 hours not being able to get hold of anyone! To then think sod this I'm gonba press reset!! An voila heating!! Who needs men!! Lol! 

Are any of you turning into a hermit!? The thought of going out I just can't b bothered!! I hate going out! I just want to curl up in a ball! An eat n not b disturbed! X


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I have a 7 year old big called aarron and my first son I lost at 24 weeks I delivered him natural x


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> :ignore: -Ing this conversation lol!

I'm with you Fili! I'm still in denial about actually giving birth! I watched my mother give birth to my brother. I watch it on TV. But I can't think about it for myself!

Davies, that's a great blonde moment! Glad you sorted the heating out on your own!

Jen's son Aaron is the cutest little guy you've ever seen. Just had to say that. 

Lee, I hope it's not a BFN for you. But if it is, that CBFM is sure to catch your peak this month. I can't wait for you to join us. Any more thoughts about trying IUI? I think it's a great option for us one-tubers. 

Pip, I hope all the endo comes out with Ducky! Wishful thinking is allowed and highly recommended on this thread!

I was tossing and turning at 2:30 this morning. My husband told me I was keeping him awake. I wanted to punch him. Try being awake like this every night. He usually sleeps through it! Oh well, at least I fell back asleep. I'm going to try another yoga class today. Still scared of all the big preggos!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I had diamorphine, and gas and air.


----------



## Pretty Please

Next time u buy laughing cow cheese triangles from the supermarket that come in a round cycle box that's 10cm - u don't ever know u r 10cm though !!!!

It used to scare me a baby the size of a bowling ball would come out - but they do :) And if u have meds don't feel a thing 

Is everyone watching one born every min?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oOoOoOoOo rugby is on  yummy


----------



## filipenko32

Love your avatar tracie!


----------



## heart tree

I just bought these at Target for anyone who has a Target near them. So cute and soooo comfortable. Not maternity pants, but they could be. I bought them in a medium. They are even cuter on than they are in the picture. I got them in black.

https://www.target.com/p/Xhilaratio...d-Colors/-/A-13823214#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton


----------



## daviess3

Really pretty I would of thought that was smaller than 10cm!! 
Jen so sorry I didn't realise you had lost your son x going to go on fb an look for ur pics in min see your gorgeous lil one xx

Back in my pjs on sofa!! Skin is do dry in this weather! Is anyone else's? 
Leec hope it's a bfp for you xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hehe kermys round my house fili

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/Photo0225.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Awww!!! She's with baby kermie! So kermie did have babies after all!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

apparently so... theres tons in tescos lol. they do fonzi, miss piggy, kermy and animal :D I may have to go buy a animal next


----------



## heart tree

Super cute Tracie!

Davies, my skin is sooooo dry! And it's breaking out too! I feel like I'm a teenager! I hate it! No matter how much moisturizer I use, my skin is still dry. And it's not even that cold here!


----------



## daviess3

Heart mine is dry an spotty i think its where its cold as my hands are dry to!! Going to have a nice hot bath an put baby oil in it great for body!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

For anyone who is afraid of needles and being cut then I recommend avoiding a c-section if you can. My first son was natural and my last was c-section. I would take natural over c-section any day! And I didn't even have an epidural for my natural birth. Still a breeze compared to c-section.

Like Jenn, I had a lot of issues with my scar, healing, and yes, bonding with my son afterwards. I just wasn't myself. With my 1st son I was driving 3 days after I gave birth lol. I had an episiotomy with him and yeah, it burns when you pee but after a week you are fine.

It's VBAC for me this time and I am SO looking forward to it! Giving birth is such an empowering experience.


----------



## hopeful23456

Freaking me out bout c sections! ;) I'm having one, almost have to as I don't want to be in labor forever and then they say, oh I guess we have to do a c section now. 
If it just heals normally, wouldn't that be ok? My cousin had 2 of them, last one was in aug and she was in her sisters wedding 4 days later after hospital. Shes only 24 though. But, she should have rested more as she wasn't feeling the best. So if you had 2 to pop out, would you do c section?
My dr doing the c section did my septum removal (lap/ hys) so I know she's good with surgery as it went great. 

Lee and Fili- I bet you will both be bfp around the same time! Its gonna be soon. 

Heart- I was just at target too! Got taxes done this morning, hard to sit there for an hour.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks mon i have heard that! I cant bear thethought of either lol!! That burny wee feeling i had when i was 21 i had internal thrush an cystitus me an pete had been togwether 4 weeks lol!! I ended up in hospital i was convinced i had an std or something lol!! My bits were swollen i had to run a bath to wee!! Needed a wee every 5 mins!! Man i wasnt in a good place lol!! But they gave me some treatment an it helped!! Was so embarrassed i couldnt wear underwear coz it rubbed then i got af!! was awful!! lol!! x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

You will acctually be surprised how much you dont think about down there. My whole body aches and my stitches hurt that much ( they were very tight) that i didnt feel any pain from my acctual vagina..


----------



## Mon_n_john

hopeful23456 said:


> Freaking me out bout c sections! ;) I'm having one, almost have to as I don't want to be in labor forever and then they say, oh I guess we have to do a c section now.
> If it just heals normally, wouldn't that be ok? My cousin had 2 of them, last one was in aug and she was in her sisters wedding 4 days later after hospital. Shes only 24 though. But, she should have rested more as she wasn't feeling the best. So if you had 2 to pop out, would you do c section?
> My dr doing the c section did my septum removal (lap/ hys) so I know she's good with surgery as it went great.
> 
> Lee and Fili- I bet you will both be bfp around the same time! Its gonna be soon.
> 
> Heart- I was just at target too! Got taxes done this morning, hard to sit there for an hour.

Your situation is different hopeful. In the US a c-section is standard if you are having twins. Having said that my mother is a twin and she was born natural back in 1956 and she had twins and they were natural too. I personally wouldn't automatically opt for c-section unless my Dr. really felt it was best or if I was too scared to attempt vaginal birth.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Tracie87 said:


> You will acctually be surprised how much you dont think about down there. My whole body aches and my stitches hurt that much ( they were very tight) that i didnt feel any pain from my acctual vagina..

Couldn't agree more Tracie. Contractions are overwhelming so you aren't thinking about your lady bits at all. By the time it's time to push it will feel good to push. It sounds weird but it's true. Pushing doesn't hurt per say, it's just tiring. The baby's head provides a natural sort of pain relief as he or she is crowning.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hopeful, my dr said that we will have a scheduled induction date and as long as baby A is in a favorable position, we will attempt a vaginal birth as that is what he prefers to do first. He says if Baby A is breech, or laying across the tummy and they cant turn him/her, we will have to do a section. I think if baby A is breech, they wont try to turn her though, think its automatic section. So we wont really know for sure whats going to happen until we're near the end, but we will be trying to deliver the babies vaginally. :thumbup: Im really scared of the healing process w a section and caring for 2 babies :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Mon_n_john said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> You will acctually be surprised how much you dont think about down there. My whole body aches and my stitches hurt that much ( they were very tight) that i didnt feel any pain from my acctual vagina..
> 
> Couldn't agree more Tracie. Contractions are overwhelming so you aren't thinking about your lady bits at all. By the time it's time to push it will feel good to push. It sounds weird but it's true. Pushing doesn't hurt per say, it's just tiring. The baby's head provides a natural sort of pain relief as he or she is crowning.Click to expand...

couldnt agree more it felt right and good? to push. like a relief.. you no every push is one less to meeting your baby. as for the crowning thats 10 seconds of burning and you forget after. lol


----------



## daviess3

Ah what will b will b either way they gotta come out! Lol I won't be induced unless medically necessary I will let nature takes its course! X


----------



## petitpas

Lol, I'm so not thinking about all that yet. I want ducky and will accept whichever way my doctor thinks is safest.
With 'accept' I don't mean that I won't scream or groan or complain of stitches and pains after, though :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Me to pip I will do as I'm told but probably scream the place down in the process! But I want to try an have as little med stuff as poss! Let's change subject to scary lol!! 
How's ducky? I heard hb tonight so loudly was amazing loudest it's ever been!! X


----------



## petitpas

Davies, in just a couple of weeks you'll be able to feel your baby and won't need the doppler for reassurance anymore :shock:


----------



## croydongirl

I can't wait to feel the baby move. I am starting to have some weird feelings, but nothing I could say for sure it movement. But I cannot wait to know for certain its baby!!!


----------



## heart tree

Good call changing the subject Davies! LOL! So scary!

Croy, I've been feeling some weird things too. I keep thinking it might be the baby. I can't wait to really know that's what I'm feeling.

Had a lovely yoga class today. A few women weren't huge which made me feel better. Then spent the day hanging out with friends and eating lots of good food. It's only 7pm now but I'm exhausted. Can't go to be too early or I'll be up at 3am!


----------



## daviess3

Ah heart I'm looking into yoga waiting for an email back at the mo!
Pip can't wait to feel movement I think I will melt it may sink in properly then! 
Croy I have had lots of bubbling in my tummy like hunger bubbles but had it when I'm not hungry! It's really noisy to!! Lol! Is that what u had? 

I been up since 6! Needed to turn heating on where I reset boiler didn't come on automatically! An dog was crying for her breakfast!! So I had cup of tea then think back to bed for me!! 

Hopeful where r u Hun? U have a quiet day? 

Girls can you believe about Whitney? So sad such a talented woman x


----------



## jenny25

I know I was awake when the news broke here such a shame I feel sorry for her such an amazing talented woman x


----------



## Embo78

Morning ladies. I'm definitely feeling movement. It's like a mixture of pop pop popping and butterflies! It actually woke me up from my nap yesterday. That's one of the benefits of being on my fourth!

What's everyone up to today. I'm just chillin' (as my daughters say!)


----------



## ttclou25

morning :hi::hi::hi:

Its started snowing here again :wacko: blooming cold and horrid roll on spring!! Cant wait to hear when you all start to feel LO and also finding out sex next month!!! I cant believe how quick time is going. 

Well i didnt hear back about GD, they said no news was good news. Had a private scan yesterday - pics are rubbish as hes so squashed up. Hes now turned head down :happydance::happydance: and weighing in at about 4lb 11 at the moment, bless him too he was sucking his thumb - cant wait now to meet my little man. Looks like home birth may be back on the cards too!


----------



## ttclou25

Embo78 said:


> Morning ladies. I'm definitely feeling movement. It's like a mixture of pop pop popping and butterflies! It actually woke me up from my nap yesterday. That's one of the benefits of being on my fourth!
> 
> What's everyone up to today. I'm just chillin' (as my daughters say!)

Fantastic you can feel movement already - i heard that after the first you usually feel the flutters earlier. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Lou it really is amazing! I'd forgotten just how amazing :)

I'm so glad you can have the birth you want. A home birth will be so amazing. If love to do it but I'm high risk


----------



## jenny25

Here is a better video of puddings hb xx

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/th_7458a24e.jpg


----------



## petitpas

Aw, Jen, that's lovely and really fast, too :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh lovely Pal ladies! I love reading you all feeling babies move and things! I was 16 weeks when I felt my daughter move and knew for certain that's what it was, it's awesome. The first time you SEE them move and your belly moves is even better! We were round at my OH's best friends house when that first happened, he is a confirmed bachelor and never wanted children. We were all sat there and my bump suddenly moved, his face was a picture!! And then when you get really big, you get in the bath and the whole thing moves like the baby is moving round trying to get warm, it's all so so lovely.


----------



## puppycat

*moan alert. Feel free to ignore*

Feel like shite today. Been heaving but haven't actually been sick thankfully. Feel weak and drained and crap. Didn't sleep last night either because Laura was awake singing to herself - no not cute for 3 hours from 2am - 5am.

Also. Car fecked. Part of something stuck in the engine. Have to remove head to get it. Can't afford to fix it. DH is delivery driver so car IS his job so no job, no money.

Done.


----------



## daviess3

Oh puppy why does it always happen at once?!! So sorry my lovely, have u got a credit card u can put it on to fix car an bit it off a bit each month? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: puppy 

I know mrs migg, WHEN I am 12 weeks successfully preggo I will be reading this back repeatedly! It makes me so happy that the emotional pain is finally over for our lovely pal girls. Well that is until your 'baby' stays out till all hours and have forgotten to call to say theyre still in a night club!!


----------



## heart tree

Lou that's such great news! I was thinking about you. We hadn't heard about the GD for a few days. So glad your phone never rang! And home birth!! Woo-hoo. What a good little baby you have!

Jen, I'll listen later when my husband isn't sitting right next to me watching TV. I'm sure it sounds beautiful.

Puppy, sounds like a shit day. They happen to all of us. Moans and rants are allowed. Big hugs :hugs:

Fili, I can't wait for you to hit 12 weeks either!

Davies the little sensations I have felt are little bubbles, but I can't hear them. And I feel them down low near where the baby is. I hope I'm feeling the baby and not gas! LOL!

Hopeful has been quiet. I hope the C section talk didn't scare her away. No matter which way you have your babies honey, it's going to be a wonderful gift. 

Em, chilling sounds like the best thing to do on a Sunday. I'm going to sew a baby blanket for my friend. I'm trying a new technique so I hope I don't mess it up!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful's probably flat out tired :sleep: with those twinnies! Hope she's ok. 
Lou glad you got the all clear for gd! :yipee: 

I've lost my stone now girls! 3 mile runs every other day in all weathers helped and I also had no appetite so managed ok on 1300 cals a day ISH! Bt back on the steroids in 5 days :wacko: NOT looking forward to that!


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie I know this was not your problem but did you ever hear of any other stories about trisomy losses on your ttc travels? I cant find hardly any! Ones where both parents karyotypes were ok I mean?


----------



## heart tree

Wow Fili! That's an amazing accomplishment! Congrats on the weight loss. The steroids will be worth it.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I'm not sure but I always thought that parents' karyotyping checked more for translocations, where bits of one chromosome are on the other. That's not the same as trisomy.
Trisomy is where the baby accidentally inherits three sets of genes rather than one. I believe that it is an 'accidental' or rather random occurance. Sadly, you aren't the only lady I know who has had one. I'm pretty sure two of my losses were genetically incorrect, too :(


----------



## petitpas

By the way, a stone? A STONE? Wow...


----------



## filipenko32

Yes 14.5 lbs to be exact!! :smug: my clothes feel so much better too. Will TRY to keep it up when on the Roids at ov next week but... Hubby has noticed too! :happydance:
Yeah I think its random just hoping I'm not at risk for it happening again. Rosemary said it is random and I'm no at higher risk. Do you think rosemary knows her stuff pip?


----------



## petitpas

Fili, of course Rosemary knows her stuff!
She's helped me out before, too.

Don't be upset if your body changes a bit with the roids. It won't be anything to do with your diet, they just make your body reshuffle the fat reserves to your middle section. I am hoping you'll really notice a difference as you'll be on them for THREE MONTHS! :winkwink:


----------



## ttclou25

Fili - thats fab, keep up the good work hun!!


----------



## heart tree

Pip, you are right. I asked the genetics counselor this very question when I got my NT scan. My husband and I had normal karyotyping results and I was hoping that would prevent us from having a baby with Trisomy. But she said that's not the case. It's more random than that. But our normal tests do show that we don't have to worry about translocation.


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Oh puppy why does it always happen at once?!! So sorry my lovely, have u got a credit card u can put it on to fix car an bit it off a bit each month? Xx

No we don't have any credit cards, we both had them in the past and when DH lost his job and then I was made redundant we sort of got fogged under. We're under debt management which has been fab but makes our credit rating shocking.


----------



## filipenko32

Aw puppy :hugs: that must be really stressful, I don't know what to suggest but here's some more :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart actually having a baby with trisomy is extremely rare 1 in 6000 think or less. Also they are growth restricted so you'd def see growth delays by now. The vast majority are lost in early preg like mine. Yeah it is random but think I have half a percent more chance of having another according to some articles bit won't worry too much about that then!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, Puppy, is there anything you can sell to get the car going again/buy a new (old) car? If DH's income depends on it I suppose it is a priority. How horrible - big :hug: to you!


----------



## daviess3

Oh puppy I got friends that have done that, it's so hard I struggle a bit now I'm not flying my salary is poo!! I have a £1000 on credit card an the interest is bloody astronomical!! I do feel for you could you ask parents as a last resort? I no its horrible to buy sometimes there's no other way! Xc

Heart bubbles same as me! An I def wee stopping more at the mo every 5 mins! Let's hope we feel soon so excited! 

Fili congrats on a stone hun that's fab news well done u xx


----------



## Embo78

Fili that's amazing. I wish I'd done the same before this beanie came along.

Sorry bout your car pups. As if you needed that right now. I hope you can get things sorted. Have you any family you could ask?

I've been sooo lazy today. Ate and slept, ate and slept!! That's it. I'm a lazy moo!!


----------



## puppycat

DH's parents are minted but they're tight as a duck's........

My grandparents have helped me out before but I hate to ask and I hate to think how we'd pay it back. 

I'm sure we'll think of something, eventually.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just a though Puppy. I sell things on Ebay whenever money is tight. You might be surprised how much extra cash you can make this way.


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil congratulations of weight loss!!!! 

Davies - are they allowed to do that with your job? How's your hours work now? Have they reduced them? Thought u would be well protected by unions and seems like they are penalizing u for being prego with reducing your income 

I did shift work and if they took me off that pay scale I'd be pissed off as it wouldn't be worth inconvenience of working nights / weekends also need the additional cash to make the job feasible


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol- the c section talk didnt scare me off, just tired. I still get fitness mag (wish I didn't get that 2 year subscription last year) but Rebecca romjin was on the cover, looking great, and had c section couple years ago. Must be a sign ;)

Puppy- sorry for the shit day! Always comes all at once, huge hugs!

Fili- that was fast! Congrats on the stone! 

Lou- congrats on no gd!

Davies, heart n Croy- we r all so close in due dates and I thought I felt bubbles a week ago but now seems more like gas. I've just been nervous with no Doppler! It does suck not having one. Like I'm in limbo until scan on thurs. 

Embo- u r lucky to feel the baby! 

Hi pip and pretty!


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Heart actually having a baby with trisomy is extremely rare 1 in 6000 think or less. Also they are growth restricted so you'd def see growth delays by now. The vast majority are lost in early preg like mine. Yeah it is random but think I have half a percent more chance of having another according to some articles bit won't worry too much about that then!

Interestingly, one of the Republicans running for President of the US has a baby with Trisomy. I'm not concerned for this baby. My results for this baby were a 1/6100 chance of having a baby with Trisomy. I wanted to make sure you knew that the karyotyping test doesn't have anything to do with conceiving a baby with Trisomy. I highly doubt you would conceive another one with Trisomy.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I get Fitness magazine too! She does look great! I've started looking at the Fit Pregnancy website now for tips. I think I'm going to save my Fitness magazines to read after the baby is born.


----------



## hopeful23456

I have a pile of fitness and shape mags for after theyre born too!


----------



## daviess3

Pretty we get our basic salary plus a ground Materbity payment each month but its an average amount of short haul! Whereas I have done lots of long haul that doesn't go in the average! So it's rubbish I do save money on petrol but I pay to park! I am not full time but on my week off every month I have the opportunity to pick up extra work if I want! So that's out the window! 
I sound like a real moaner! I am lucky an rarely go without I just find it wierd having to think bout that extra few hundred pounds that I'm used to! But would rather b pregnant anyday! 
Guess what I had tonight?? Chocolate dipped strawberries yumyum!! Galaxy chocolate to! 

Hopeful pleased ur ok hun was starting to worry bout u xx

Puppy think I'm going to try eBay of my new one is Facebook items for sale in your area, of you look ur bound to have one an it's free to advertise free to sell to! An people collect!! My sister did it for me recently an sold my old bed got £150 as it was a black sleigh bed an a memory foam mattress! But I didn't have any fees! X


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the tips girls. I just don't have anything to sell! Lol. Sure we have books we've read and some old films we don't watch but nothing of any great worth. We're not really big on buying stuff like that, and never really had the money to tbh. Most of the stuff i have that's 'big' are second hand freebies e.g.

Our bed frame i bought when i first moved out for £99 in 2003
Our mattress was given by my mum who bought herself new
Our sofas - 1 from my mum, one from grandparents.
Laura's bed bought by grandparents
Spare bed given by uncle

The two things in the house we've had to buy recently are the fridge/freezer and the washing machine which both packed up within weeks of each other. I guess the car is number 3 (and hopefully the last) but we can't just buy a new one! Sadly.


----------



## Mon_n_john

They don't need to be big items Puppy. I usually sell clothes and shoes I don't want or need anymore. If you have ever collected anything you could sell that. I have sold my Barbies and hubby has sold his collection of matchbox and 50's themed cars. I have sold most of my Coca-Cola memorabilia. Old picture frames do well too.

Think small and just look around and see if there is anything cluttering up your home that you could do without.


----------



## daviess3

I agree with mon I don't normally sell big things like my bed, it's normally the kids old clothes silly things like left over roll of wallpaper, kids clothes sell really well old uniform memorabilia sells well! Some of the girls at my work have sold old shoes yes old work shoes!! With holes in!! For like £50 a pair on eBay!! It's mental one girl sold bout 3 pairs she said only one pair were old airline work shoes! Lol obviously they must b very odd people buying them, but £150! Who cares lol!! 
Your only posting them I would do it, in fact may do that later lol! 

Afm been awake since 330, just had cup of t an got washing out sn fed the dog back to sofa for me! Hubby b home in about hour! An I got midwife at 130!! Woohoo anyone need any questions asking to a midwife? X


----------



## Pretty Please

Davies - are you on low risk now? as you have got past 1st tri? suppose if you was high risk then there a few questions about watching you etc. 

I went low risk - high risk back to low risk and then from around 26 weeks high risk and saw consultant scans weekly - so it can change throughout your prego so dont worry what you are as it can always change.....


----------



## Pretty Please

Valentines day tom - everyone hoping for some flowers? 

I bought my hubby a card - I hope I get one in return we dont always bother but he did ask me last night what I wanted. Then pancake day the following week - yum yum


----------



## daviess3

I am high risk at mo I got cons appointment the week of my 20 week scan but as I have lymphodema in my legs (not severe) but nevertheless present it makes me very prone to preeclampsia so I wouldn't be surprised if I stay high risk! But who nos! 
Just trying to think is there things other than that I should be asking? X


----------



## jenny25

Puppy how much will it cost to get the car fixed? X I could lend you it if you need it but it wouldn't be till the end of the month though xxx

Yay Davies I've got a scan today too at 2 I'm taking my hubby and fil so rather excited too see the changes xx


----------



## Pretty Please

oh good luck Jenny - I love your hb Im only one day behind you and i cant find it yet. 

Davies - Just ask them how often you will have your appointments - i bet you will have them weekly, what to expect at each appointment, and what symptoms do you need to let me know if you arent feeling "right" , are you going to be consultant led - seeing a consultant once a week etc or will it be a MW. Also, if pre-clams what are the limits etc - if you dont know them for bubs to be born etc if the levels get too high. Im sure they will cover everything though. But nice to ask a couple of questions to get more out of them ....also ask them if you will go on low risk - high risk is good but going to the hospital twice a week drives you a bit mad by the end (well it does in central London might be easier in Essex) :o)


----------



## puppycat

That's very sweet of you Jenny but i couldn't possibly accept. We're hoping to get quotes in the next few days from various garages. We estimate about £300 just for labour, it's a big job :(


----------



## jenny25

Awww darling would it not be better hun if you sold it to the scrap and the money you get from that and what you would pay in charges get a cheap run around ? X


Pretty I find that the baby is alway next too either my left or right hip bone hun xx


----------



## Embo78

Jenny your baby's like mine! Mine always hangs out at my right hip :) I think that's why I couldn't find it for so long!!


----------



## jenny25

Mainly he or she is in the left but this morning decided To go to the right lol x


----------



## daviess3

Mine did that at first was always over left then changed to right now always central!! Jen good luck for scan! Wish I was having one!
Pretty thanks for advice hun I am taking notes xx
Puppy how much is car worth if it's worth more than what repair is then do it? My car just cost £1200 yes u read right £1200!!!! But had to b done! Luckily my husband got £3000 tax rebate! Or I would if been asking my mum! Poxy cars! Can't live without them though x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Jen! 

Davies I keep pestering my dh for a St Bernard! Just love them so much! He says no tho as he thinks he'll be left to walk him all the time when the nights are dark! He would!

3 more days to ov! I can feel twinges and pressure down there, have ewcm and a high on my cbfm and my lh is getting higher too!! Yay!! we are :sex: twice a day as from weds. hubby can manage so long as it's about 10 hours apart with lots of 'encouragement' :haha: )


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck for your scan today jen!! how exciting!

Fili - good luck for OV, cant wait for you to join me in the newly preggo stakes in a couple of weeks time! we need some more newbies!!!!


----------



## puppycat

The car is nearly 5yrs old, we still have 2yrs of finance to pay on it at £150/month so scrapping it would be a last resort if it really is buggered.

My grandparents have offered to lend us the money so now we need to see if it is ok or if the unthinkable has already happened.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks bumps :hugs: I won't be a newbie though as I've been PUPO for 2 months now :haha: and posting on here anyway! Im addicted to our success stories on here and also the more support you all get the more likely it is you'll be successful, Lesley regan proved that in a study. I'm sooooo hungry today, do you think it's because I'm ov-ing? Did you ever get sickness waves from being close to ov-ing? How are are you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.k9puppy.co.uk/Members/p...lovekennels_saint-bernard-a20111210153617.jpg

soooo cute I really want one! Or a baby, whichever comes first lol!


----------



## filipenko32

... Can't believe they get so big!


----------



## daviess3

Oh. I puppy defo not scrap then! 
Fili yay for high let's get a peak! An get a st Bernard there actually a very lazy breed an need 18hours sleep a day! Just a little walk round block does willow sometimes an she doesn't walk everyday, if it's rainin she doesnt like getting wet paws!! Love her!! Boys tend to b more slobbery so get a girl! Oh get one!!

Well seen midwife all she did was listen to hb I said I had Doppler she told me mine wouldn't b as good ad hers an I defo hadn't heard it at 9+6!! I said I have an have it recorded etc she said yeah I do f believe it an don't rely on dopplers if you ever worry u should contact a mw!! Whatever! I said do u want a call every 5 mins!! When she put Doppler on an heard straight away I said there that's hb Isnt it yes that's what I been hearing!! I had it recorded sn was gonna let her listen but thought bollox it's my baby I no what I heard!! An u all did! Lol! X


----------



## cla

Well I had to have a scan today to check my cervix because of my previous loss and I'm over the moon we are having a girl. I still can't believe it Keith thinks she will grow something by 20 weeks wishful thinking lol
 



Attached Files:







c1a0b81c.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## filipenko32

Aww cla, :cloud9: congratulations! I think once they say it's a girl it's a girl lol! You give me so much hope! Were you on any treatment this time? 

Davies!! What!!! Mw's are a funny breed I think! They always think they know best. She's probably never even got up to date with all the high tech stuff available now. Don't take any notice. Your doppler will be working fine. 
I keep pestering!


----------



## cla

filipenko32 said:


> Aww cla, :cloud9: congratulations! I think once they say it's a girl it's a girl lol! You give me so much hope! Were you on any treatment this time?
> 
> Davies!! What!!! Mw's are a funny breed I think! They always think they know best. She's probably never even got up to date with all the high tech stuff available now. Don't take any notice. Your doppler will be working fine.
> I keep pestering!

Thanks Hun. I suffer with rheumatoid arthritis so I'm on medication for that, aspirin and I was on the promise trial as well.


----------



## Pretty Please

Cla - how u find the promise trial ? They still monitoring u?


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving all the happy vibes in here :cloud9:

Good luck for scan Jen...loved the HB video :cloud9:

Davies...:finger: to the know it all MW :haha:

Puppy...sorry about the car :hugs: are you feeling better yet? 

Cla...congrats on a girl :cloud9:

Pretty...what's next for you?

Fili..go you on the weight loss..lots of :dust: for you :hugs:

Bumpy...good all is well :hugs:

Amanda...hopeful...croy...tracie and everyone else I've missed :hi: and hope you're well

AFM...I'm in Vegas, I'm 36 today and I get to hear my Oopsie on the doppler....perfect!

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's lovely Andrea! :cloud9: anymore wins on roulette? Is it hot there? Which hotel are you in? Im flying on the 19march and if we don't get pregnant before af I will hopefully get a bfp while I'm there! X

Edit and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake:


----------



## cla

Pretty Please said:


> Cla - how u find the promise trial ? They still monitoring u?

Somebody mentioned it on here so I googled it and got the phone number. They monitored me till 12 weeks but they are doing another trial at about 22 weeks so I might be accepted for that because my son was born 4 weeks early


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on your girl cla. That's what I'm secretly hoping for :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...I'm at Tropicana...Tshirt weather and cardi at night times :thumbup: roulette bit my ass already this morning so came back to the room for the wifi :haha:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

happy birthday NSN! we are the same age! have fun in Vegas.

cla - congrats on a girl!!!! so exciting and now you can buy girly stuff

fili - have fun bd'ing, sounds like o time is any hour now?

davies - funny that you know more about the heartbeat than the midwife does, lol

good morning to everyone, i'm at work an exhausted. up every hour to 2 hours to pee, it isn't even alot of pee but lets me get a knicker check in. at least i can fall back asleep pretty fast after that.

watched a tiny bit of the grammys last night and dh was doing adele's accent, made me think if you girls ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Me and dh have 100% decided one more round of ttc naturally with all the treatment then we will have ivf with pgd. So even if we have an abnormal loss next time the pgd will hopefully sort that out. Our fertility specialist is actually recommending it now when he said no before. What does everyone think?


----------



## bumpyplease

What an adorable little GIRL cla, over the moon for you!!!!

Happy Birthday Andrea! didnt realise our birthdays were so close together, what a fab place to celebrate!!


----------



## heart tree

Cla that's great news! Massive Congrats!

Jen good luck today hon. 

Andrea Happy Birthday!!! Win some money today!

Davies you definitely heard the hb. That's really annoying that she told you otherwise. 

Fili can't wait for you to get that peak! 

Hopeful did you see Adele on 60 Minutes last night? Anderson Cooper interviewed her. She was adorable. Her voice is amazing I think. I didn't watch too much of the Grammys. I'm getting old! LOL! 16 weeks for you tomorrow! Your babies are going to look like Cla's. She's 16 weeks! Roll on Thursday!

Good morning/afternoon to all you other lovlies!

Going to get my second trimester screening bloods done today. Those combined with my first bloods and NT scan should give me 90% accuracy of whether this baby has any abnormalities. I hope I get the results quickly.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies! 
I just got my :bfp: after 3 consecutive miscarriages. I am blessed with 5 beautiful boys and praying that this pregnancy will be the 6th baby we get to hold in our arms. 
Doctor appointment today to get confirmation and blood tests. Praying for good numbers!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya mom2! congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Congrats mom2 :)


----------



## jenny25

Baby is perfect saw its arms and legs and just chilling in the scan brilliant too see no problems with the bladder major relief for me xx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/efd8f73b.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/d849609b.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant Jen!! :yipee: so are you 9.4 weeks now then?


----------



## Embo78

Awe Jen just beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

I sure am darling xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Nearly in 2 nd tri!! Jen is this your first time on clex and aspirin?


----------



## heart tree

Yay Jen!!! Deep sigh of relief! This is your keeper honey!

Mom2, welcome and congrats!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congrats, Jen. Great news! :hug:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks ladies. Praying this one is my rainbow baby. Can't wait for that first bloodwork!


----------



## jenny25

This is my 2nd pregnancy on it it was unfortunate that Jamie had problems which was pure bad luck nothing what I done 


Thank you Amanda I feel it too xxx 

I felt terrible on the bus home I thought I was gonna throw up xx


----------



## hopeful23456

precious pic Jen! congrats!


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, congratulations, Cla! How cute :cloud9:

Jen, shame your midwife is playing it by the book. They don't like to encourage the use of dopplers as it is easy to listen to the wrong thing or panic.
One of my midwife's team is pregnant. I told her I had been using a doppler and she giggled: me too.
Maybe it is worth changing to another team member who is more sympathetic to your worries?

Fili, I hope thongs work out naturally (with meds) for you. The thing with IVF & PGD is that it might prevent you getting pregnant with a trisomy baby but it doesn't do anything extra to stop you miscarrying (i.e. like with your healthy baby).


----------



## petitpas

It took me aaages to post my last message :dohh:

Congrats to you, too, mom2 :yipee:

Happy birthday and fab holiday to NSN :cake:

Beautiful scan, Jen :cloud9: your baby looks very comfy in there.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip x x


----------



## filipenko32

All our recurrent mc docs say no to ivf but fs says yes now when he has said no previously. Yes you're right about the normal loss.


----------



## daviess3

Yay fili for a plan love a plan! 
Never happy birthday jealous of Vegas! Enjoy! 
Jen cla yay for good scans so exciting!!! Xx

How's everyone else? 
Afm Weeing every 5 mins baby must of moved! Never feel like I can empty my bladder! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely scan pic Jen!
Welcome mom2 in newly pregnant also about a week ahead of u congrats!
Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Happy birthday - Vegas sounds great :) 

Jenny - great scan pic bet u are delighted ! 

Mom 2 - gosh 5 boys u must have loads of energy- Bet u need a big van and house !!

Fil - personally I'd only consider Ivf if your next baby was chromosome normal . However hopefully with my fingers crossed and u won't need to consider it x 

Oh I've had a busy day and I'm on my I phone so hi to everyone !!!! 

I've had bad cramps today first time in 9 weeks - poo . I have a scan we'd so time will tell !


----------



## jenny25

Is anyone suffering from headaches be had one in and off for a couple of days x


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart - how was your tests ?- everything go ok x


----------



## heart tree

Jen, I had a bad one yesterday that I couldn't shake. I can feel one starting today. Croy had them pretty bad. It's all the hormones and to be expected. Unfortunately.

Why can't our symptoms be that our bodies feel orgasmic all the time and we are constantly happy, hungry and not anxious?


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, I won't get the results for at least a few days, if not a week. They are tests for genetic problems that they give to women 35 and older. I'll let you all know as soon as I get the results.


----------



## heart tree

Davies and Hopeful, you kind of mentioned this. Does anyone else feel like they have to pee really bad but then you go and only a little comes out? I don't think it's a UTI. I think baby is sitting on my bladder and making it feel fuller than it actually is. It's really weird.


----------



## Pretty Please

Yep it happens to me all the time - tiny bit of wee comes out. Up 4 times in the night. I remember it last time too and it gets worse in 3rd tri as bubs getting big. If It's burning / stinging feeling classic symtoms of uti and it's really important to get them sorted when prego - annoying though !


----------



## jenny25

It's horrible I suffer from migraines I don't even know if I can take my migraine tablets x


----------



## daviess3

Heart last 2-3 days I felt like that, every literally 10 mins I feel like I'm gonna wet myself! But I go I just do a tiny wee, I sit there I try rock to see if I can get bit more out! No luck! My tummy feels solid! Can't get over that mw! 

It's my first mc first birthday Tom my baby would of been one! I can't believe it! Valentines day has it ups an downs! So sad for my angel but I will light a candle! 
I also am very grateful to be pg x

Really emotional tonight! X


----------



## hopeful23456

I feel like that too heart, just a little pee comes out, not painful or anything but it's every hour to two hours at night for me. 

Huge hugs Davies! 

Jen- in don't know if you could take migraine meds? Hopefully it just goes away

Avocado week starting tomorrow!


----------



## heart tree

Davies I'm so sorry hon. Any date related to a loss is hard, whether you are pregnant or not. Take good care of yourself tomorrow. :hugs:

Jen I don't think migraine meds are good to take but I'm not sure. 

Thanks for the confirmation about peeing girls! I know I don't have a UTI. It's exciting that the baby is big enough now to actually feel changes like that. I'm sure it will get old, but for now it's exciting!


----------



## heart tree

Oooh I just looked at the front page and both of our twin mamas have scans this week! Florida is on Wednesday and Hopeful is on Thursday! Twin scans. Yahoo!


----------



## justwaiting

Great scans girls. Lovely to see all the growing beans in here
Welcome to the newbies and congratulations, this is a lovely informative thread.
Davies your MW sounds so old school, you just happily listen away stuff her!!
It's kind of cool that the babies are getting big enough to cause bladder issues, in a PAL kind of way. On the other hand I hope they move and give you ladies some relief.


----------



## Neversaynever

Welcome to the newbies..sticky :dust: all the way

Happy 16 weeks to the avacodos...times flying

Bumpy...on to the second box :wohoo:

I'm sure your results will be fine Amanda :hugs:

Jen...love the scan pic :cloud9: and I doubt you'll be able to take the migraine pills :nope:

Pretty...I had crampy feelings around 9 weeks and convinced myself it was bad news but it wasn't....it's the paranoia setting in as your scan is approaching :hugs:

Blah...feel sick again :dohh:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Thanks just I think she is quite old school, I have seen her before when I had a blighted ovum she actually scanned me at her surgery an was lovely but are they lovely coz they feel sorry for u? 
Who knows! Anyway she won't b delivering my baby anyway! 

Happy 16 weeks hopeful yay we going to get a big twin pic! 
Florida twin pic? 
Thanks heart I'm going to do my candle today! Xx

Happy valentines day to all you ladies I hope you all get a lovely card as we all already have the best present our hubby's could give us!! X

Thinking of all my angels today an my bump to xx
Going back to sleep as been up hours! X


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls I just took some pain killers and abit later something for decongestant I feel a million times better I read my leaflet for my migraine tablets and I couldn't take them :-( but hey ho 

Paul's done a treasure trail and I'm stuck on the first one I looked in the places it would be and it's not there well my next clue x


----------



## Pretty Please

Jenny - what was the clue? Found the present? 

Davies - hugs 

Happy valentines girlies x


----------



## jenny25

I found it lol he got me the DVD I wanted Erin brockovich lol x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Heya ladies

How are you all? Iv got a poorly clingy princess :( im exhausted shes kept us up most the night just randomly moaning :(

shes 2 months old on sunday! where the hell has the time gone!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, Lambs and I explored the IVF option, too. Lambs sent a few emails round but the answer was pretty much the same: with PGD they can help prevent the chromosomal losses but we need to get the reason for our miscarriages sorted. Plus, PGD doesn't come without risks. Less embryos survive the process and as a relatively new method it isn't completely foolproof.

To be honest, I don't know why your FS is suggesting IVF. Can you ask? I would be interested to know...


----------



## petitpas

Happy avocado week all round!

And welcome to the mini pee club :lol:
I get that. I try to squeeze more out but it won't come. Last night I tried and tried but was empty. I got up, went to bed and just minutes later I had to go again and managed another trickle :dohh:


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - when Is your next appointment at St Marys for bloods etc? Going under Nhs do u manage to get to see a consultant - who u seeing there? honestly raj was lovely there - really knowledgeable and really nice I can't rate him enough - maybe try and see him he explained lots of things that no- one has ever said b4 even though other guys were mc specialists


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty they are taking my bloods tomorrow! I get to see a consultant in 4 weeks. We are both thinking of actually waiting now until one clear cycle so that would mean no positive preg test till may ivf or not. :-( that seems ages away. It's really difficult to know what to do. If we did do the ivf with pgd we would do all the treatment too. We are thinking that waiting might be a good option anyway??? How long did you wait pretty between conception and your last mc? X x


----------



## cla

has anybody bleached there hair while pregnant. im naturally very dark but im blonde at the moment so you could imagine the mess my hair is in lol


----------



## daviess3

Cla I hVe highlights bleach highlights i don't no bout in the root but I have woven highlights an there fine, but I still waited until after 12 weeks as a precaution! X


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh fil i hope u c a good consultant. Only u know honey when to start. It woild be nice if st marys gave u a result that u didnt know and u could fix with meds. However sometimes its just a numbers game unfortunately. 

Its really hard decision as the stress and pressure of not being prego when u want to drives u mad intact it drives me crazy and depressed as that is all u can think of - so totally understand ttc straight away but then understand waiting too - hard one honey

I had to wait 2 months, one month for all hcg to go b4 then bloods and 4 weeks for results. (Wanted to have results first b4 ttc again and then if i would of got prego then the wait to turn it around mc again also if we would of ttc again it was a waste of money getting tested etc )Then got prego 2 weeks later. It only takes me one or 2 months max to get prego once the green light is on.


----------



## cla

daviess3 said:


> Cla I hVe highlights bleach highlights i don't no bout in the root but I have woven highlights an there fine, but I still waited until after 12 weeks as a precaution! X

thanks for that you just read so many people say yes its ok and then others say no.
i might just have foils done and nothing put on my scalp


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pretty, yeah it's the horrible turn around time that I dread! I just think now that 3 doctors have said wait and that chances are higher after waiting one clear cycle to it might be foolish to ignore that advice. I suppose if your hormones are out of whack and your first period is abnormal then it makes sense that the egg might not be the best out of that! Also I want to get the ovarian reserve testing done that they do for ivf and I can only get that done on a 'clear cycle' so would like to wait for that. We are really tempted by the pgd ivf now as I think we have a higher chance if the embryos are being tested too. It is such a hard decision though as we also get pregnant straight way so I suppose ivf is really best for people struggling with that too. But I suspect I've had 2 abnormal losses at least so I'm thinking it takes that chance away and maybe my body doesn't ovulate right to make the best eggs and some man-made hormone control might be the ticket to success!! Hubby is keen on ovf /pgd now too. Have you had 3 or 4 losses pretty after your son? Sorry I can't quite remember x x


----------



## daviess3

Fili hello my lovely I'm not ignoring ur posts I just don't no anything about pgd ivf etc do that's y I'm not commenting I just didn't want u to thi k I was rude, coz ur always so helpful to me!! Xxx

Cla I would do that think it's best to avoid scalp!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks Davies but I never think that x x x :friends:. I'm so preoccupied with this whole thing ATM and knowing what to do for the best!! Did you have a bit of a wait between this pregnancy and your last mc or was it pretty much straight away?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart hope your tests go well I'm sure they will x x x


----------



## daviess3

My last mc was July 11 I being my 4th I decided I needed time for myself usually I jump straight back on the trying train! But I needed some me time! So I did just that I went back to work as hadn't worked well I hadn't been in the sky for a year! So I did some lovely trips had me time us time with Pete an then september I decided I want to try! October I was gutted!! Then obviously late nov I got my bfp! When I fell in nov I didn't really try that hard as I was booked in for my hysterocopy in late dec! But that would of been 2 cycles for me which I didn't want to miss hence I took my clomid!! I was always told my 4 mc were bad luck! Maybe they were! Who knows! Good luck sweetie I no its hard but believe it will happen its just about when it will happen! U will get ur baby. X


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - only one since Elliott has been born but wanted to try quick and it took a while to get him and if I was going to go down immune therapy even though paying thousands and private u still have a 7 month waiting list to have the treatment. 

Only u know honey. If u can I'd try and see what St Marys have to say with your results. Depending on who u see if u aren't satisifactory I'd even consider paying private to see a consultant at St Marys just for all your questions to be answered and they spend ages talking to u. The Ivf seems one of the final routes and if I was u I would give one more chance - if it turned out mc ( that we all hope u never have one of these again cos u have had more than your share) and after testing if that turned out normal baby ( and u was on the prescribed drugs) then I'd go down Ivf route. 

So if I was u step 1. Go by St Marys do exactly what they say and meds 2. Go back steroids 3. Then consider Ivf as the last option cos it will be really hard on u . 

I know it's really hard honey and I bet it all must be crushing your brain but u will get there. U only know what u have to do too honey but that would be my view for me if I was u. Hope u think it's ok and remember St Marys test blood within 2 hours so they might be more accurate with u . Also everyone is different honey so don't think really can compare person to person as u don't have whole picture . Iif get on correct meds and luck u will have your baby xxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

happy valentines day girls! 

cla - i got blonde highlights a weeks ago (at 15 wks), foil, just didn't put any close to scalp and they use Aveda which is pretty natural stuff

tracie - 2 months already? time flies here!

jen - that sounds like fun, a little scavenger hunt?

fili - i looked into pgd w/ivf and asked the dr what their success rate was with the treatment and rpl and he didn't really have any info to back it up. have you ever taken stim meds before? sometimes it takes a couple of cycles to find the best dosage and mix of meds too... the meds I took in Nov were a smaller dosage of what many ivf girls take. they monitor you heavily though.
i think if you have the money, maybe do it? but hopefully you will get some extras to freeze too in case the first cycle doesn't take (it's so expensive here, like 20K USD for 1 cycle ivf with pgd and the meds)
if it were me, i would also want to do blood thinner and steriods too, it's common practice here at some ivf clinics to do it soon after transfer I think? with any clotting/immune or implantation issues. I know a girl that has factor V and has been on lovenox since shortly after transfer too....

AVOCADOS!!!!! (i'm teary eyed looking at this avocado! hilarious!)


----------



## heart tree

Happy 16 weeks Hopeful! 

Embo happy 15 weeks!!!

Fili, like Davies said, I don't know much about PGD and IVF. Not ignoring, just don't know. I do know how hard it is to wait to ttc but you have some very good reasons to wait one cycle. I've always waited personally. My last loss was my ectopic on July 16. I was supposed to have a saline sonogram right after I got my first AF. They found a polyp so I had a hysteroscopy to have it removed. I did all this in preparation for IUI. I honestly think doin IUI with meds gave us a healthier egg and sperm. 

I'm sooo tired this morning. Woke up at 2:30 to the sounds of sirens. There were 4 police cars on a low speed chase after someone. Tim could see the police cars driving very slowly with their sirens on! So the sound of the sirens lasted forever!!! Grrr. Then I couldn't fall back asleep. Work should be interesting today. I hope I don't fall asleep talking to clients! LOL!

Have a great day everyone. xoxo


----------



## daviess3

Haha an u have 2 avocados!! 
Just eaten a toasted teacake an I'm going to have a nectarine that's lunch as we f off out for dinner xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, Cla, I waited until 12 weeks and then got foil highlights. Personally I didn't want anything touching my scalp but I've read these days it's perfectly safe. 

If you are using straight bleach that might be more controversial, but I've read that dyes at the salon are safe because very little of it actually gets absorbed into your skin. I also use Aveda color and they told me that it is even safer as it is 97% natural.


----------



## daviess3

I don't no how you ladies do it! I'm do tired!! I wake up at 530 an I'm awake but by 8am I need to sleep! Just been to do weekly shop sn I'm shattered in fact so can't b bothered to go out tonight but it's hubby's best friends anniversary do should really! X


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 15 weeks embo!!!!

heart - hope you can stay awake too as i think tuesdays are your busy day?


----------



## Embo78

Happy avacado's week!! You have two in there hopeful!! Your bump must be coming along nicely :)


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a while. 
Happy 16 weeks Hopeful and Happy 15 week Embo! Love seeing those tickers changing!

Jen - I don't usually get headaches but I had one a week, almost like a migraine (had to lay down in a dark cool room with no noise or light). My doctor told me that at about 10 weeks the hormones hit a level when headaches might start, but that by the end of 16 weeks they should have simmered down again. I am still waiting to see if that is true for me, but I haven't had one in over a week so fingers crossed.
Sorry you can't take your medicine but I hope Tylenol could offer you some relief.

I am actually waiting for my doctors office to open, I think i might have a UTI or some kind of infection. I have been having some mild pain in my lower abdomen and have had to pee more frequently. I know some of you ladies have been talking about having to pee a lot but not much comes out. I haven't really had that but even though I am hydrated, my wee smells awful...(TMI?!) It's the weirdest thing. So after reading on the internet that UTI's can be bad in pregnancy I just want to get it checked out. Not sure I will get in as an emergency but I can try. I think its just a pee test so I hope they can swing it. I got all worked up last night, you know the point when crying actually feels like a relief. Hubs got out the doppler and we heard the little one beating away but I am still anxious.

Making a pot roast for the hubs for valentines dinner - lucky its a throw it in a pot and leave it meal, but its his favourite.

Hope you are all feeling well this morning. Happy Valentines Day to you all xx


----------



## daviess3

Croy I'm exactly same sometimes smelly pee but I'm going every 20 mins sn not slot there! If I haven't been in like an hour it stinks! X


----------



## croydongirl

This is a weird question but does it smell like strong wee - or does it smell gross? Mine smell like when you eat asparagus - except not quite like that but a foul smell. And I haven't eaten any asparagus. I don't know what's going on. I don't have pain when I pee which is not like a UTI but I have weird symptoms I want to get checked out if I can.


----------



## croydongirl

Doctor just called me back - I can get in to see the nurse practitioner at 10.30. Not exactly the best timing because I have to miss class (its 10-11) but I will take it. Just glad they could fit me in, and that I actually get to see someone and not just pee in a pot because I have some questions. I love the nurse Practitioner, she is an older lady and very reassuring, so I know she will be empathetic and listen to all my symptoms!


----------



## heart tree

That's good news Croy (about the NP, not about the smelly pee!) I hope you get all your questions answered and they can figure it out. Good to see you pop in!


----------



## heart tree

Embo, I thought you were 15 weeks today! Oops, jumped the gun a bit! LOL!

Hopeful, today is my busy day. Good memory! Usually I just talk to clients on the phone on Tuesdays, not face to face, so they can't see me if I shut my eyes! LOL!


----------



## Embo78

Not quite there yet :) Can't wait to be an orange but what the heck is a naval orange??!?


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I9 hope that you make it! I got up at 7 to start the pot roast (I had prepped all the veggies last night) but then I couldn't get back to sleep. Its only 1/3 hour earlier than I get up usually but I am already feeling a little sleepier than usual. I can only imagine how tired I would be if I was woken up when you were. Do you have a lunch break that could could fit a nap in to?


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - it's just a regular orange - Here they get specific, but in England I think they are just oranges! ha ha

Sorry I jumped the gun too on the well wishes, soon enough you'll be there x


----------



## heart tree

No naps for me today Croy. That's ok, I'll just go to be early tonight.

Embo, that's so funny to me! I live in California where there are at least 20 different kinds of oranges at the store. Naval is just one kind. There are blood oranges, mandarin oranges, tangellos, etc, etc, etc...

I have to say though, sometimes Naval oranges are bigger than avocados! Oh well!


----------



## Embo78

We have tangerines, mandarins, clementines, and just regular oranges. I love them all!!! I'm having a craving for oranges at the no! Wonder if I'll crave avacado's next week!!


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Fili, Lambs and I explored the IVF option, too. Lambs sent a few emails round but the answer was pretty much the same: with PGD they can help prevent the chromosomal losses but we need to get the reason for our miscarriages sorted. Plus, PGD doesn't come without risks. Less embryos survive the process and as a relatively new method it isn't completely foolproof.
> 
> To be honest, I don't know why your FS is suggesting IVF. Can you ask? I would be interested to know...

Thanks pip, hope you're ok by the way. 

This was done via email with him just a few days ago. His words were 'given ,y history' so I think he means the 4 losses. He knows one was normal. He is assuming the large yolk sac loss was not normal so thats 50/50 chance so suppose he wants to limit that risk??? I know the miscarriage guidelines for recurrents do NOT recommend ivf and another rpl specialist we know does not recommend it and rosemary does not but I just think that if we can reduce chromo risk plus go on treatment?!


----------



## filipenko32

We've booked to see him in 2 weeks so I'll let you know x


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i thought that too, naval oranges can be much bigger than avocados! they must be talking about tiny oranges and bigger avocados ;)

croy- sounds like a uti - i had one once, really hurt to pee but i let it go too far as i had never had one before and it should have been treated sooner

potluck at work today, so much food, an appetizer theme. i am stuffed and ready for a nap. do they do potlucks in the UK?


----------



## HappyAuntie

Fili, I've tried to stay out of the IVF with PGD conversation because I hate being a wet blanket, but PGD is not a magic bullet that will prevent a random chromosomal loss. 

PGD works very well in a few specific, certain situations. If one of the parents is a known carrier of a chromosomal abnormality (like a translocation) or a genetically-linked disease (like cystic fibrosis), PGD is very good at finding that known abnormality in the embryos and therefore preventing those embryos from being transferred back to your uterus. When PGD is used to look for one specific thing, it works well.

But when PGD is used to screen embryos for trisomies, it only works roughly 50% of the time. The science is so new that researchers don't fully understand why this is (they suspect it has to do with embryo mosaicism), but the one thing research has shown is that when used to screen an embryo for any chromosomal error (as opposed to knowing exactly what chromosomal problem they're looking for), it gets the answer wrong almost half of the time. That means that half of the time, an embryo will be flagged as abnormal and discarded when in fact it is a perfectly normal, healthy embryo. The reverse is also true - half of the time it says an embryo is normal when in fact it is not, and miscarriages happen anyway.

We know that our second baby died because of trisomy 13, and when we first talked about IVF with our RE (we're doing IVF because we're infertile as well as recurrent miscarriers) we talked about PGD with him. It's a very expensive procedure (about $5000-$7000 here in the US). For me and DH, we decided that we would be willing to pay that price if the science was good, if the procedure had good results for our needs. But we were not willing to spend that kind of money on a procedure that gets it wrong half of the time. Given my age, we weren't willing to take a 50/50 chance that we were discarding normal embryos.

The decision is a very personal one, just please make sure you really dig into the science and ask LOTS of questions and get a second opinion before you go into it. I hate to see people think it will prevent trisomy miscarriages because at this point in time, it doesn't prevent them all. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Happy auntie thanks so much for all this information, everything you said makes perfect sense to me. I've heard of mosaicism and I see what you mean. The bridge clinic screens for all the chromosomes but they could miss a mosaic couldnt they? Did your re recommend pgd to you or did he just objectively explain the pros and cons? Will pop on to your journal in a mo! Thanks :flower: 

Ps did you ever get an amh test done? Mine was 17pmol about 6 months ago, I think that's ok isn't it? I know you have to have it done for ivf if we ever decide to go that route


----------



## Pretty Please

On the subject of wee I have noticed if I take prego care plus my wee smells very bad and very orange so have u changed vitamins ? I just go normal one folic acid now as with the colour I thought it was a uti but all turned out good. Best be sure though as uti are dangerous when prego and should be treated asap ......


----------



## heart tree

I love you ladies! I love how we all take care of each other. I knew someone would be able to give some constructive information to Fili even if some of us weren't able to. As a collective group, we are always able to answer all the questions posed. 

Questions about PGD, pee, cramps, headaches, bleeding, sex, progesterone. It all gets answered! It touches my heart how supportive everyone is!


----------



## filipenko32

Don't forget hair dye heart!! How did you get on? X x x


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for all your advice ladies. Just got back from the docs. No presence of UTI, but I guess they grow out the cultures for a couple of days to be sure - but I do have a yeast infection. Nice. Got to get some cream for that.

And I have changed pre natals which I guess could have been the smell. 

I feel much better having had the doc take samples and check me over. It just makes me anxious that anything might be wrong!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah best get checked croy glad it's all ok x x


----------



## Tititimes2

I just have to chime in here to say my RE has had multiple successes with IVF with PGD, which I am starting in April. There are a multitude of factors that impact the process at every turn and you should definitely get all the info you can. My own information/reasearch indicates the rate is significantly better than that. In fact, the new protocol on testing a few cells vs one cell on day 5 with a 6 day transfer reduces the risk of a "wrong" result (related to mosaicism). It is by no means a cure all but worth exploring to see if it's for you.


----------



## filipenko32

That's really good to know titi thanks and wishng you the best of luck with it! We have appt with our fs in 2 weeks so I'll be asking all these questions x x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello again yall! So much has been going on here, it's hard to catch up...congrats to the bfps and to everyone who has had a scan, lovely pics!!

Fili - Will you keep me updated on your research, decisions and progress? I feel like I may be going down that route soon too. 

I haven't been on in a couple of days b/c I have been sooo very depressed and didn't want to bring yall down. My tests aren't getting as dark as I like so that has got me thinking the worst. I restled with the idea of getting my betas done, but last pregnancy I had great numbers with a doubling time of 39 hours and I still went on to miscarry, so if I go in now I might get some reasurance for about 1-2 days at the most, really don't see a point in driving the hour there and back, specially since it's so cold outside! 

SO how is everyone else? Hope yall are doing good!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Nobody wanna talk to me anymore? lol


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie I was talking about you over in the recurrent mc thread x x


----------



## filipenko32

3x :hugs: :hugs: I feel your anguish x x x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

o dear what did i do? lol


----------



## bumpyplease

Tracie I love it when you post as I live those 3 pics of Isabella she's well cute, is she feeling better now?

Hi 3x I know that feeling my tests are lighter some days and then get darker the next I haven't tested for a few days and I don't have many symptoms yet so feeling really nervous. How light are they? I'm sure you will be fine, maybe the beta testing will help reassure you.

Fili an AMH of 17 is fine sweetie, mine was 4.7 in sept so could well be lower now :0(


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks fili:hugs::hugs: to you too!

Bumpy - They're not really light...or lighter, just seem to be getting like a teeny tiny bit darker...uhhhh...here's some pics:

1ST is todays at 16 dpo,
Then progression,
Then 15 and 16 dpo,
And finally 14 and 16 dpo:
 



Attached Files:







089.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 6









088.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6









086.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4









087.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm on my phone so can't zoom in too much but they look great lines to me! They are prob not looking much darker as the days progress because they are already really dark!!! They are prob the same colour as mine, try not to worry hun xc


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Just got my numbers back from my initial bloodwork. Everything looks good, except(isn't there always and except?)
I'm very Vitamin D deficient! My level was only 17, supposed to be over 30.
My progesterone is 22.5 which isn't bad but I have been taking suppositories for the past few days. My HCG is only 39.9, which is on the low end of normal for 12 DPO. I guess I'll find out more next time.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Bumpy - thanks so much, in my heart I know that those are good/dark tests and that you're right, they probably wont change much b/c they are already so dark...but tell that to my crazy head lol! You got any pics of your tests? I'm going to try to wait a few days before testing again...I accidenatlly picked up some first response rapid result, which test from the first day of missed period, so I don't think they're that sensitive, but I got a nice line on it and will take another in 2-3 days, hoping for darker than control line...then again, who am I kidding? I'll probably go to the store and get some more lol!

Mom2mm - last pregnancy my hcg was 10 at 9 dpo and like 27 at 11 dpo, I think 30 at 12 dpo sounds good...why is that on the low side? I thought it was normal to be around that at this stage? Anyway, my hcg got up to 6800 before we stopped testing.


----------



## HappyAuntie

filipenko32 said:


> Happy auntie thanks so much for all this information, everything you said makes perfect sense to me. I've heard of mosaicism and I see what you mean. The bridge clinic screens for all the chromosomes but they could miss a mosaic couldnt they? Did your re recommend pgd to you or did he just objectively explain the pros and cons? Will pop on to your journal in a mo! Thanks :flower:
> 
> Ps did you ever get an amh test done? Mine was 17pmol about 6 months ago, I think that's ok isn't it? I know you have to have it done for ivf if we ever decide to go that route

My RE just objectively went over the pros and cons, and when I asked about the specific studies and articles I'd read, he said yep, it's an imperfect science at this time. 

I did have my AMH tested a few months back, but I can't remember if that was required before IVF or not. It came back at 2 ng/ml - they use a different scale here in the US, and 2 is normal. My FSH is at around 6.2, if I remember correctly. It had gone up from 5.75 about 18 months earlier, which freaked me out a little even though it was just a tiny increase! I hate the stupid biological clock!! :growlmad:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I can understand your belt and braces approach to this and therefore wanting the PGD. If you go natural, there is always a chance of an abnormality. - the same chance most women have, which I believe is currently estimated at around 15%? I might be wrong with that number but you get the gist of it. The good news is that we know your body produces good eggs, too. Your 3rd loss was chromosomally normal...

The questions I would ask your RE are what he estimates your chances to be of producing enough eggs to get through PGD and to implantation. Then ask him how that compares to your chances when trying naturally.

Auntie's point about the error margin doesn't surprise me as there was a lady on here a few months ago who had PGD followed by a miscarriage. It turned out that the baby had a trisomy. I have to say that this was the only case of a problem that I have read about but maybe your RE will be able to tell you more about the error margins with his clinic's procedure?

Regarding the prevention of miscarrying another healthy baby, I personally think that you have a very good chance by trying everything you had in your last pregnancy: heparin, aspirin, progesterone, steroids plus the vitamins in Mr S's protocol. The treatment fits the belt and braces approach and it is not something you have been able to try out on a normal/healthy baby yet.

I remember how hopeful you were with your last pregnancy when you tried out the steroids and I really hope to see you as hopeful again with your next - just for many months longer :winkwink:

3x, to me your tests look spot on! You go, girl!

Croy, I'm glad you don't have a uti..It is good to get checked out, though :thumbup:

AFM, I had a bit of drama the past couple of days when my blood results showed that my blood had become significantly more clottable (I may have made that word up but hope you get what I mean). At the same time ducky decided to take a prolonged rest freaking me out for two days (would have been ok but the clotting test pushed ne over the edge a bit).
I should be ok by the morning with a new heparin dose, though, and ducky decided that Doritos were too good an opportunity to miss for some celebratory kicks. So hopefully all is well again.

Tracie, sorry for being unresponsive. I wonder, have you been able to go out and show your baby off? Or are you more protective after your rpl ordeal and would rather keep her safe at home and to yourself?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Bumpy - thanks so much, in my heart I know that those are good/dark tests and that you're right, they probably wont change much b/c they are already so dark...but tell that to my crazy head lol! You got any pics of your tests? I'm going to try to wait a few days before testing again...I accidenatlly picked up some first response rapid result, which test from the first day of missed period, so I don't think they're that sensitive, but I got a nice line on it and will take another in 2-3 days, hoping for darker than control line...then again, who am I kidding? I'll probably go to the store and get some more lol!
> 
> Mom2mm - last pregnancy my hcg was 10 at 9 dpo and like 27 at 11 dpo, I think 30 at 12 dpo sounds good...why is that on the low side? I thought it was normal to be around that at this stage? Anyway, my hcg got up to 6800 before we stopped testing.

Now that I think about it, I had my blood drawn yesterday so that was 11 DPO. I guess I'll find out tomorrow if my numbers are okay or not. Praying for a big increase.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pet - thanks for the reasurance and so sorry about the drama you've been having, hope things get better soon!

Mom2mm - yeah 39 at 11dpo sounds like it's pretty good, I think that's well within the normal range, I believe it's more important that they double than the actual numbers themselves...at least that's what I've always heard!


----------



## petitpas

Mom, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that your numbers double!

As for the vit D deficiency, apparently it is very common with ladies who miscarry. Even more so than in the normal population (which is also somewhat deficient).
I had a specialist in the US advise me to take vitamin D supplements and it is also part of the treatment plan from my UK specialist.
Have you been told to take anything for it?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, during my last pregnancy in September my doc put me on 5000 iu per day. I haven't been totally faithful with it between pregnancies, but I did expect it be higher than 17! Last pregnancy it was 25 and doc thought that was low! I'm totally faithful with it now.


----------



## croydongirl

mom - with this pregnancy I was 28 at 11 dpo. It the rise that matter - numbers really don't tell you much with a one off. I really hope this is a sticky bean for you.

Ladies, I have been freaking out all afternoon. Having twinges low on both sides today. I sent hubs to get the cream for the lovely yeast infection, so I am praying that I will go back to feeling normal once that starts working, but I really don't think the cramp/pa9ins and the infection are related. Just a little freaked out. Feeling kinda sicky and not quite right. And just want to feel better to know bubs is doing ok in there.


----------



## heart tree

Croy I'm with you. I don't have a yeast infection that I know of but I'm feeling the sensation that I think is my adenomyosis. I was trying to wean off progesterone again and on day 3 the sensation is here. Just like last time on day 3. So now I think I'm going to take another progesterone tonight. I also feel nauseous. I usually only use my Doppler quickly in the morning but used it again tonight because I was worried. I'm sure those pains are normal that you are having but I understand the freak out. I miss weekly scans! I'm sure you do too. Hang in there woman. Grab the Doppler if you need some assurance. 

Pip, that's a scary story about your clotting and Ducky. Glad it's all ok now. Phew!

3x your lines look perfect. 

Mom I agree with everyone else. One number doesn't mean anything. It's the doubling or the numbers that give a better indication. 

I'm wiped out tonight. Can barely keep my eyes open. But if I go to bed at 6:30 pm I'll be awake at 2:30! Must keep eyes open for a few more hours!


----------



## beth30

Hey ladies, I just found your thread, and wondering if I can join?? I am so nervous and the only people that know what I am going through is the people that have been through the same as me... I am cramping a bit, and that makes me worry... My first beta was 37 @ 15 dpo...we think it was 15 dpo. LMP 1-9-12


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Beth and of course you can join. Are you getting a second beta done? The early days are so stressful, especially after recurrent losses.


----------



## justwaiting

Mum - My level was 39 at 15dpo but it went up to over 100 2 days later and rose quickly from there. No one ever mentioned that being low.

Pep - So sorry for your scare, hopefully they have it all sorted and ducky continues with the reassuring kicks!

Welcome beth and lots of positive thoughts for you 

I've been having the pain and twinges on either side since the weekend and some shooting pains down there too. I'm sure it's just expanding, well I'm hoping anyway


----------



## croydongirl

Welcome Beth! I am pretty sure we were in a thread together on one of the ttc boards. So happy to see you have a little beanie growing!! Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months, I look forward to sharing the journey with you.

I am feeling more positive about the cramps I think they are the round ligament pains or something. Still happy to be starting the cream tonight to get the infection cleared up! Hubby came home with beautiful roses, chocolate and vag cream. So romantic! ha ha

Good night ladies x


----------



## filipenko32

Croy I think you can be reassured by those pains Hun x 
Pip thanks so much :hugs: :hugs: and Im so glad the dortitos got ducky on the move again! He was just chilling out somehow 'watching' and listening to the 'film' of your dramatic day the other day!! 
Mom2 don't worry I can assure you it's the doubling time that is important x
Hi Beth, I know you from about 4 months ago when you kindly helped me out with a question. Congratulations!! I hope this one is your sticky one x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart are you ok? I'm sure the twinges are just normal stretchy pains. Cant believe how quick the time has gone and your nearly 16 weeks! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Embo78

Welcome and congrats Beth. I was stalking your pregnancy test thread. Your lines are progressing wonderfully. I bet your levels have doubled at your next beta. Is it tomorrow?


----------



## daviess3

Wow busy thread welcome to those who have joined keeping my fxd for you all. X 
Pip scary stuff hun, so pleased all is well! Do you get extra tests for blood clotting? I had mine tested at beginning at st Mary's an was negative but wonder if I should be asking to be tested? Ah ducky like Doritos bless him my sis liked them with my nephew must b a boy thing!! X
Croy pleased u sorted ur vag out lol!! Mine isn't constant every now an again it's smelly strong wee but had it from start! Took my urine sample to mw an all normal but just can't stop going! Must be growing! X

Heart I had that twinges thing to buy had 8/9 days off prog now an haven't had any! Feels so nice to be off them! I check with my Doppler 3 times a day! But I find it within 5 secs no exaggeration! As soon as I put Doppler down I hear hb! X

Afm so constipated yesterday N finally managed to go to loo was so hard! Sorry tmi! I eat fruit drink loads water don't no what else to do! Was painful! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

bumpyplease said:


> Tracie I love it when you post as I live those 3 pics of Isabella she's well cute, is she feeling better now?
> 
> Hi 3x I know that feeling my tests are lighter some days and then get darker the next I haven't tested for a few days and I don't have many symptoms yet so feeling really nervous. How light are they? I'm sure you will be fine, maybe the beta testing will help reassure you.
> 
> Fili an AMH of 17 is fine sweetie, mine was 4.7 in sept so could well be lower now :0(

A little but she wont in a hour, shes got her first jabs :( daddys got that job because i refuse to go in :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Also i flash her around to anyone whol look lol, i get stopped by elderly couples commenting on how beautiful she is, women coo at her and izzy as eyeing up some man in tescos yest the little flirt. kept giving him huge smiles.... BUT i do get very nervous when people hold her.... i dunno why but makes me feel edgy esp if they hold her a way i dont like or dont give her back when shes getting irratable.


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, what a flirt indeed! :rofl:
I'm glad you are able to enjoy her.
DH and I are trying to be conscious of the fact that the traumatic journey to our baby's arrival may make us overprotective, which we don't want to be. It's never easy, huh? 

Mom, that's a huuuuge dose! I was told to take 1,000 units (equivalent to 25 micrograms) per day but I never had a blood test to check what effect that was having :shrug:

Davies, I get extra care because I suffered some serious life-threatening clots in my lungs three years ago. I have been on and off (mostly on) anticoagulation since then. 

I know that my DVT clinic generally monitors any pregnant lady with a blood test once a month. How the monitoring works with ladies who aren't in the DVT clinic's system and are put on heparin for miscarriage prevention, I do not know. I have a feeling there isn't any?
If anyone wants to ask their doctor about it, the test I have is called an anti-Xa (X meaning 10) test. 
I doubt it is anything to worry about for most of you. For me it is just that I am classed as very high risk for clots, more so for my history than for my one puny clotting gene.

Ducky has not stopped kicking me for the past hour, btw. He is certainly back on form today!

Beth, welcome to the team! Here's to hoping that this is your sticky one! We certainly seem to have a good success rate in this thread. Do you know what caused your losses? Are you on any treatment?


----------



## Pretty Please

Tracie - what u have to remember is that the jabs are preventing her getting nasty disease although heart braking when they r screaming !!!! Do u let strangers hold your baby? I love letting people I know hold Elliott but when he was baby I used to put a sheet over the pram of strangers couldn't poke him as he was tiny for ages when we was shopping. People used to think it was their right to stick their head into his pram - drove me mad! I hate it now when strangers touch him as u don't know where they have been 
(dirty tubes etc) but el has piecing sky blue eyes so always attracts people ...... 

Although now I always go Looking for flat prams as indicates tiny newborn when shopping :)


----------



## jenny25

Hey maybe that should be something I ask my consultant when I see her too see if I needed to be tested to make sure the clexaine is doing its job I know I have to push to get them to check my anti d levels reg as I needed more than two injections with aarron you know I got that nervous feeling knowing in Gavin another baby it's all so real now it's scary but good does anyone I like oh my god I'm actually having a baby lol x


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen I feel like that! Meant to ask u what was that baking soda or whatever it was test! Bicarbonate? Forget the name! Lol! 
Pip thank u xx


----------



## jenny25

Baking soda or bicarbonate soda same thing hun lol xz

Does anyone still have bad days I'm having a little wobble couldn't find puddings hb and it's got me all worked up :-( xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Well that was traumatic... i cryed, my OH got upset and Izzy sobbed. Wasnt a loud cry but a cry that showed it hurt her :( 

No i dont let strangers hold her. But i usually get people poking there noses in my buggy! i think * get your germs outta my babys face* but m to polite to say that haha 
Were very over protective of her tho... me more so. I get nervous about everything with her lol.


----------



## daviess3

Tracie that's surely normal I'm like that with my dog let alone my baby!! An after everything u especially will be? I said to my hubby when baby's here pls tell me if I'm being unnecessarily over protective, his sil ic lovely but can b too much she wouldnt allow baby at his mums as she had 2 dogs!!! Very over protective! She liked dogs to if was dog hair! Lol she fine now, just but fussy with food for him! 

Well Jen bicarbonate I used then poured wee on an nothing happened is that normal? X


----------



## petitpas

Jen, your bubs has hopefully just discovered a new hiding spot! Why don't you take a break and try again tonight?

Tracie, that's so sad and cute at the same time! I bet you both gave Izzy good cuddles after.
Davies, I've also asked friends to warn me if I'm over the top.
I don't want to be the mum who us too afraid to let her kid out to play. I want ducky to grow up brave and independent, not scared of everything.
Ok, not stupidly brave of course :lol:


----------



## jenny25

Davies that happened to me which means girl of it fizzes then it's a boy xz

Petitpas yeah I might do Hun this is the first time that it's happened too me if I remember correctly it happened with Jamie too but it still scares me my LCD screen is picking up 185 but I can hear anything I do t know if it's just in a weird position x


----------



## daviess3

Sorry Jen I missed that part of ur post! Another girl vote yippee!
Now listen I only first heard hb at 9+6! Sn had few day where couldn't hear it in morning in afternoon but could in evening! I had panic but pls don't, its fine I no it just walk away try later with a medium bladder or try full try empty give urself a chance sweet x


----------



## petitpas

Yep, you're still so early that it is incredible that you've heard pudding at all! You know he was there yesterday so deep breaths, no panic, just try again tonight and look around a bit more.

Funny thing is yesterday I couldn't find ducky. It had been a few weeks since I doppled and he had grown so much. I only found it (in the background) when I pushed in quite hard and then ducky gave me a direct whack. I think my doppler days are pretty much over...


----------



## jenny25

Thanks well I need to step away battery's have ran out it was only cause aarron wanted to hear it it's set me all off in a panic I'm scared I won't lie to you but it's the only thing that keeps me going from scan to scan when I start feeling movements I will be more relaxed I'm scared of loosing another baby my marriage won't cope with it I'm sorry to lay this all on you guys but I have no one else who understands me or what I have been through xxx


----------



## petitpas

Sweetie, don't panic! If your batteries are running out, that would explain your trouble. You were fine yesterday, you will be fine today! Please don't use your doppler again until you have new batteries. It just won't work well and will have you worried more.

Big :hug: you're such a strong woman to have made it until now! Give your DH a big hug when he gets home and tell him how you feel. You've been through so much, you can get through this pregnancy, too.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much I'm going to go for a nap and cuddle with my son for abit xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, got my 12wk appt in an hour and a half. Heard a HB on the doppler last night but terrified about something being wrong with one of the babies! :cry: Please send positive thoughts my way!


----------



## daviess3

Florida yay good luck sweetie twin pic pls xxx u heard hb yest so breathe a sigh of relief an enjoy your 12 weeks scan as its amazing!! Xc
Ah Jen defo get new batteries I could only use mine at first when battery power was full!! De stress have new batteries an a lovely nap an cuddles! I'm on sofa going to try get forty winks! Off to lakeside tonight with my step daughter for bit of retail therapy! Thinking about Hm for jeans? An I need some new knickers!! I cried yesterday that my knickers an pjs felt tight! Hubby laughed an told me to go shopping an treat myself to fat girl knickers! Lol! X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks I didn't sleep just kept worrying then boom found the little monkey x


----------



## Pretty Please

Florida good luck with your appointment. 

Jenny - why don't u get your oh to get his blood tested at the docs ? Then u might not need the jabs ..... We are both negative so I never have them. I think u are so lucky hearing bubs on Doppler I haven't yet - I think it's quite usual to be able to find hb under 10 weeks - so lucky :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Florida - good luck! Hope both babies are spot on where they need to be! I'm sure they are just fine!

Jenny - I got Olivia's HB at 9 weeks 5 days and I had lots of trouble finding it from day to day, took about 20 minutes each time until I was closer to 12 weeks! Just try again later with fresh batteries!


----------



## jenny25

Pretty Paul is b+ and I'm o- so I'm pretty sure I will need it x
Thanks I think I'm comparing things to my last pregnancy i got to hear the hb at 9+2 this time it was earlier it's such a comfort yet dopplers can be such a curse too xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tracie - I am crazy overprotective - I mean not leaving the house for the first 3 months is just the tip of the iceburge lol! I would not really let ppl hold her...including family, as a matter of fact, she hasn't even met half of my family or my Mother and she never will, my mother is a co-dependant druggie who keeps coming up with all these illnesses and the docs can't find anything wrong with her, for as long as I remeber she has always wanted ppl to feel sorry for her and popping prescriptions and even hard drugs, I had a bad childhood filled with abuse and neglect and I WILL BE DAMNED if I let that woman near my baby, I wont even let her Hep C self look at my baby through a window, she made her bed...FYI, I also wont let ppl who have diseases around my baby, I was a bit of a germ-a-phobe right before swine flu hit a couple of years ago and I am even worse now...Crazy lady talking here lol!

AFM - I went back to the store and they were out of everything but those stupid answer lab strip tests (5ct) and they are darker than the control line (thank God) but I'm not sure I trust them so I order somemore frer's that should be here by Friday and hope that I get a super dark line then, I'll be 19dpo on Friday!


----------



## hopeful23456

florida - good luck today! and I don't think there is any way possible that if you hear the heartbeat on a doppler that anything is wrong. 

you doppler girls are so lucky! If it makes you all feel any better, try going 2 weeks with nothing! no doppler, no feeling of movement, nothing! and just thank god you can hear the heartbeats as being in the dark totally sucks! you all make me worry when you are hearing heartbeats and are still worried. If I had to do this all over again, I would have gotten one. i'm just hoping to feel them move soon and then not have to worry so much. 

can you tell i've gone crazy? ;) thank god i have a scan tomorrow

pip- sorry to hear you had to go through the fear of not feeling ducky for awhile! glad to hear that he's moving around now!

tracie - i wish i lived by you to see the sweet diva in person

3x - did you get your beta test?

mom2- i'm vit d def too, taking 2000 IU/day vitd3 for a long time now


----------



## sunny74

hi ladies just popping to say hi
It gives me hope that your all doing so well
I'm Ov'ing today exactly 15 days after the d&c, but i'm going to resist the temptation, need to build myself back up again, but so wish i was still here with you all.
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies I've got great news.. Got my results back for the combined screening for downs syndrome............... 1:100,000 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - that's great news! I have to go back for my second blood draw of the sequence today so I will have my results in a week or so. Hoping for similar results.

Florida - sending lots of positive thoughts your way. I am sure it will be fine :)

Heart - I stopped my progesterone at 13 weeks and I am so glad to be done with them! I had a bit of cramping about a week after but I am not sure if it was related to withdrawl at all. I am certain my crampies the past few days are nothing to do with that though, definitely growing pains. I guess our little oranges are about to be avocados and they need more room!

Yesterday doctor also told me if I didn't have good weight gain at my next doctor visit in 3 weeks they would have to have me increase my diet because I had lost a couple of pounds from my last weigh in. I am trying to eat when my body is hungry, and hoping that's enough. She did say that we are in a time of pregnancy where the baby may well have growth spurts and all of a sudden we'll gain 5lbs...I hope so if it keeps me on track to a healthy baby!

Jen- so happy you found the heart beat again. I know how scary it is when you can't find it. But you are so early, I am sure if bubs is too far deep it might be harder for the machine to pick up. It will only get easier and easier as baby grows.

Happy Wednesday Ladies!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Em - really good news. You need to go out and celebrate!!

Hopeful - no betas for me, last pregnancy my betas where awesome and I still went on to m/c, seems like I start some of my pregnancies off normal and then stop growing at 6-7 weeks but still takes until 10-11 weeks to m/c...that's why my doc thinks it's genetic!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies. This has been worrying me for weeks. It's such a relief


----------



## heart tree

Good morning/afternoon to you all!

Florida, can&#8217;t wait to see those twins. They must be so big now! Good luck.

Bumpy, did you have an appointment yesterday? How did it go?

Oh Davies, constipation is the worst! Glad you were able to work it out! LOL! I hear it gets worse as the pregnancy progresses. I&#8217;m not looking forward to it! Too funny that you are treating yourself to fat girl knickers! 

Tracie, poor little Izzy. Poor you! It must be so traumatic to see your baby in pain. But it&#8217;s for the good of her health. I would be soooo overprotective too! I was overprotective of the babies I used to be a nanny for! I can&#8217;t even imagine how I&#8217;ll be with my own child! 

Jen, so glad you found the hb. I knew you would. It&#8217;s all going to be ok. 

Embo, that&#8217;s awesome news babe! And happy 15 weeks! For real this time! LOL!

3x, are you going to schedule an early scan? I hope so. Good luck with your FRERs. By the look of your other tests, it will be nice and dark.

Sunny, I know how hard it is to let a cycle go by, but good for you for knowing your boundaries. It&#8217;s good to know how quickly your body is recovering though. You&#8217;ll be back here before you know it. 

Croy, I hope you gain some weight. I feel like I&#8217;m going to get the same talk from my doctor. I&#8217;m trying to eat healthy fats that have more calories. 

Hopeful, one more day till you get to see those huge babies! They are perfect, but of course it&#8217;s hard not to worry. Especially without the reassurance of a doppler.

Thanks for the reassurance about the progesterone girls, but I&#8217;m different. It&#8217;s not cramps I feel, it&#8217;s my adenomyosis. I&#8217;m positive of it. It&#8217;s a very familiar spot that I feel even when I&#8217;m not pregnant. It&#8217;s a pulsing sensation that is uncomfortable and constant. Adenomyosis gets deactivated from a large amount of progesterone which is why women are usually symptom free in pregnancy. That&#8217;s why I&#8217;m freaking out a bit. Every time I stop the progesterone for 3 days, I feel it again. It makes me nervous that my body isn&#8217;t producing enough progesterone on it&#8217;s own to deactivate it. Everytime I pop a suppository, the sensation disappears.

I did the baking soda test and there was no fizz at all. I even stirred it up with a toothpick and still there wasn&#8217;t even a bubble. Then I thought my baking soda was bad since I&#8217;ve had it for years. I tested it with a little vinegar and it fizzed like crazy which means it is still good. So, if this test is right, then it&#8217;s a girl. Fx&#8217;d!

Hi to everyone else! Hope it&#8217;s a good day for everyone today.


----------



## Embo78

It's totally understandable that you're worried about the progesterone heart. Have you considered staying on it for the duration of your pregnancy?


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats embo! and happy 15 weeks! ORANGE!

heart - can you call your dr about it just to see what they think and hopefully they are up to date on techniques for adenomyosis? I had never heard of it before you mentioned it. maybe your case is one that should stay on it the whole time? 

3x - that sucks you can't trust the betas....are you going to have a scan at 6-7 weeks? at least then you should know if things are looking good, then scan each week?

croy - i was going to say that is so funny, your v-tines day gifts (the cream part). at least it's a yeast and not a bladder infection, much less painful.

hi sunny! glad you are going to o and you will get here soon...

I think i just had somewhat of a panic attack/nervous breakdown, even thought i had a fever, i'm better now but could really use some sleep. i get REALLY scared the day before a scan and then when I'm actually at the dr office, I am pretty calm. so strange.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. I have thought about staying on it. I want to talk to the doctor first. I can't call her because she's new and I've never met her. I'm seeing her in a week from tomorrow though. I can wait. The problem is, most doctors don't know much about adenomyosis and pregnancy. There is very little research on it. My current doctor doesn't know anything about it. I don't have a lot of hope that this new doctor will know much about it either. So we'll just have to wait and see. I'm hoping they can at least monitor my progesterone and maybe do a scan to make sure the placenta has taken over. There isn't anything they can actually do about the adeno, but I'm hoping we can at least monitor the progesterone.

Hopeful, it's totally understandable that you are panicked. It's so nerve wracking. I'm the same way. As soon as I'm at the doctor's, I'm much better. It's the anticipation leading up to it that's the worst. I hope you can get a little sleep. Are you working from home today? Maybe a nap is in order.


----------



## beth30

Thanks for the welcome ladies. I am on for Friday to get my bloodtest repeat. I hope they have quadrupled... since Monday was when the first draw was.... 

The RE said he is 99.9 percent positive that the cause of my losses are low egg quality.. 
He was going to do the testing, but I was pregnant before I went to the appt, I just didn't know... I had ovulated the week before, so the process had began... I can get pregnant everytime I try, I just can't stay pregnant.... so far I have 1 good pregnancy out of 6... hopefully my statistics change and I can say 2/7...


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda you know I will be the same when stopping the progesterone I get stomach cramps from the metformin tablets it scares me but I've learned to tell the difference between them but I have stocked up on 4 or 5 extra packets too take if I need them xxx

Hopeful I'm exactly the same I have had breakdowns due to worrying then I get there I have a sense of calm it's weird xxx


----------



## heart tree

Beth, what makes him say it's low egg quality? 

Hoping for quadruple numbers on Friday!


----------



## Embo78

Thinking bout you for Friday Beth. I bet you'll be just fine this time.


----------



## Embo78

Hopeful I still get really nervous before a scan. 
I had to have my 12 week scan with all the 'normal' pregnant ladies. I felt like an imposter and sat quite a way from them. Gav said I'm considered 'normal' now so I should get right in there but I just can't! Weird!!


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant embo!!!, so happy for you. How old are you if you dont mind me asking as that result is better than age related risk for a 30 year old I think (I assume your older than 30) so your baby is super duper perfect!! Brilliant!!


----------



## filipenko32

beth30 said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies. I am on for Friday to get my bloodtest repeat. I hope they have quadrupled... since Monday was when the first draw was....
> 
> The RE said he is 99.9 percent positive that the cause of my losses are low egg quality..
> He was going to do the testing, but I was pregnant before I went to the appt, I just didn't know... I had ovulated the week before, so the process had began... I can get pregnant everytime I try, I just can't stay pregnant.... so far I have 1 good pregnancy out of 6... hopefully my statistics change and I can say 2/7...

Hi Beth, have you had the egg quality/quantity tests like amh and fsh? x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks fili. I'm 33. With my age alone I had a 1:535 so the results are fabtastic!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies! Appt went great. Ive got one calm, relaxed baby and the other was a little wriggle worm! Absolutely precious :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I thought you were better than age alone result!! Fabtastic indeed!!! Yay!! :yipee:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Diva has a fever :(


----------



## beth30

Nope, I was scheduled for it, but got a bfp.... he said that with his experience, and my history, that is what he is leaning towards. He was on top of everything, I am glad to be pregnant, but if something goes wrong I know I will be so mad at myself because I'll have to wait for my body to get back to normal, and the testing. So, I asked him, what happens if I am pregnant before that.... I knew there was a chance.... he said he'd monitor my levels and try to keep me as pregnant as possible. But he said he wouldn't sugar coat anything (I liked that, the other dr's assured me everything was fine when I knew it wasn't)


----------



## Embo78

Yay Florida :) that's prob why you're only picking up one heartbeat! The other won't stay still long enough !!


----------



## heart tree

Florida that's great news!!! I knew those little ones would be all snuggly and fine in there! Did you get pics? We need to see them!

Em, you are a 33 y.o. superstar! Those results are crazy!

Beth, it's interesting to me that he's making that assumption about your eggs. Do you Ov on time? How old are you? I've never heard a doctor say that without tests to back it up. Have you had other RMC tests done? I'm hoping you don't have to as this one will stick around for the next 9ish months. xoxo

Tracie, poor Izzy. Isn't it to be expected after some jabs? Still, no fun!


----------



## filipenko32

Beth he can't say that as a sweeping statement for sure unless you're 40 odd years old and even then some 40 year olds still have reasonably good quality supplies! How old are you? Have you had any other types of rpl tests at all hun? Sorry if you've mentioned and I've not read back


----------



## filipenko32

Haha heart we posted the same answer to Beth at the same time! Great minds think alike!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no tracie, poor little izzy :hugs: for izzy :baby: x


----------



## ttclou25

i have no time to get on here at the moment :wacko::wacko: but im trying to keep up with all you lovely ladies and still keeping an eye on you all :winkwink:

Sorry to hear diva is unwell hope she gets better quickly :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats florida! 

beth - i have the same questions :) how old are you and also, after 6, why didn't they test a long time ago? was your child before the m/cs? 

hoping Izzy gets better soon!

heart - i googled adeno & prog too and just nothing out there w/pregnancy....but i just looked a tiny bit. i drove home and am working from home now, it's much more comforting. will try and rest a little. 

hi lou and fili!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I'm glad you're at home now. Have a good rest.

Yeah, if you google adenomyosis and pregnancy you barely get anything. I've been looking high and low for stories of women who can feel their adeno in pregnancy and haven't found anything. I found only one blog where a woman said she had adeno and took progesterone with twins for her first trimester. I can't find anything else! The only other thing I found was on Dr. Alan Beer's website, his protocol for anyone with an autoimmune disease is progesterone until 16 weeks. Since this is an autoimmune disease, I thought I'd stay on until at least 16 weeks. It's maddening. There simply isn't research or anecdotal stories. It makes me feel very alone to be honest.

Anyway, trying to stay positive. I heard the hb today and it was beating away at 156 bpm. Come on next Thursday! I can't wait to talk to a new doctor. 

What time is your scan tomorrow? Do you have to work afterwards?


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Lou!!


----------



## hopeful23456

the good thing about progesterone is it doesn't hurt anything to take it ;)
my scan isn't until 2:20! then appt with my dr at 3:00. i'll have time to update after the scan though.


----------



## heart tree

I hate late day scans! More time to stress! Ok, I'll be checking in between 2:20 and 3:00.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Shes in bed now sound asleep... good job aswell because me and OH juts nearly had a heart attack... could hear a really loud noise. I thought ooo it must be a plane, ( no idea why) anyway it got louder, then the baby monitor went mad and the house started to shake.... i went out side and the noise was awful, the whole house was shaking, OH paniced and dragged me in, i honestly thought a plane was crash landing... no it was a huge military chinook helicopter hovering 5ft above my house trying to figure how to land on the army base across the road!!!! I was panicing for ages!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Tracie - i know when i worked at day care the kids would sometimes get a fever after jabs. I hope that's all it is and that she feels better tomorrow - sometimes they get an upset tummy too.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lou! x 

Heart I cannot find anything you're right, I've just been looking for half an hour. I did read that it was a tricky thing to diagnose so maybe lots of pregnant women have it and never know xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hey ladies :hi:

Back home from my US. I couldn't get a proper photo or video because the doctor didn't want to do an US on the big machine yet. He said we'll wait until the next appointment.. So he just used his little handheld machine today. I had DH just video it quickly, but it's really not what I wanted :(

Oh well, I got to see them and they are thriving well :D

My DR advised me to stay on the Progesterone until 14 weeks, he says he's pretty sure the placenta is doing it's job right now, but just to be safe (originally it was just until 12 weeks).. I was hoping to be able to stop it soon, and my fingers were crossed that the MS would leave with me stopping the meds.. But that doesn't matter, whatever is best for the babies :)

Here's the video DH took: 

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/th_VIDEO0037.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

that is sweet florida! next time, it may be the opposite as far as them moving around. almost each time I have a different one sleeping than moving.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats florida and thanks for the video!!

Beth - like you I've had 1/6 and hoping/praying for 2/7...hope we both get those odds!

AFM - SO far when I go to my 8 week appt I either get to see a baby with little to no hb and measuring usually about 6 weeks but with DD 8 week appt was perfect. I think I'm going to wait until 8 weeks b/c if I go in at 6-7, it might show a normal baby with a normal HB since my pregnancies don't seem to be progressing past that point, which of course would get my hopes up and all excited only to m/c a few weeks later. I'd rather go in at 8 weeks and be reasured if I get good news. Some of my pregnancies have made it to 10-11 weeks BUT the babies themselves did not progress that far.


----------



## beth30

He said he was leaning towards that, because I had been tested by my old obgyn for rpl, but nothing came back except the hetero mthfr.... He had the tests for next week.... when I should have ovulated... He was on top of things... he wasn't just saying that was what is wrong and that is that. He was going to do everything to figure out exactly what was/is going on with me... He is a good dr. Highly reccomended... I don't want you guys to think he was just saying- this is what I think is wrong, here is some meds. He wasn't like that. He went through my history, and talked to me for about two hours in his office, starting with my first m/c-and so on, including all the details, and who were my doctors at the time of each... I was very pleased with him... so, just to make sure everyone knows, I was pregnant at my first appt with him..just too early to tell, and The Dr. had the tests set up for my next ovulation (supposed to have been next week. If I do end up m/c again, he said we'd go from there.


----------



## beth30

@ Hopeful- I am 26, I've only had one appt with my RE, I explained in my last post that he had set the testing up, but I found out I was pregnant last weekend. My old OBGYN's two of them...kept telling me to relax, wait, just give it time.... I waited 4 months for the appt with the RE.


----------



## petitpas

3x and Beth, I am so sad you weren't tested earlier than this and given some firm of treatment or plan. Just repeating the sane thing again and again is just cruel! I obviously hope that something is different this time round. Be it that you take a baby aspirin or your immune system has calmed down on its own or I don't know what to keep these precious babies alive.

Embo, your results are out of this world amazing! You must have the most perfect baby in there :cloud9:

Florida, your opposite babies are cute. I like it that the sleepy one wouldn't let itself be disturbed by a mere wriggling sibling :D

Tracie, sorry to hear about the scary incident with the Chinook. I used to work right next to an airport with a company specialising in military fits and wow are they loud! Also, sorry to hear that diva is running a fever after her jabs. Hopefully, calpol and mummy loving will sort her out quickly.

Croy, I'm not sure I was weighed this pregnancy at all. Good job because I just lost two lbs :blush: I think it is my body adjusting back to normal after all the French cheese I ate. Do they weigh everyone in the US or only those under/overweight like they do here?
I'm sure your baby will be fine, though. Our darling parasites take what they need and let their mummies suffer the consequences :haha:
Maybe you could supplement your diet with Reece's Pieces to keep the doctor happy?

Hopeful, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow but I'm not too worried. You are past the difficult bit and in the honeymoon period - your scan tomorrow is going to be amazing!

Jen, I'm so pleased you found the heartbeat with the new batteries :yipee:

Heart, hon, how are you getting on while DH is away? Have you let yourself go yet? :D no shaving, no eyebrow plucking, Melly food DH hates with just the old ugly knickers on in the house? :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Beth, it took me ages to write my post and I have just seen your reply. I'm so pleased you have a good doctor after all who is taking the time to listen and figure out what is wrong. Has he discussed preventative 'just in case' treatment with you? Such as aspirin, progesterone and vitamin D?


----------



## heart tree

Florida, that is such a sweet video! Keep them coming! When's the next scan?

Fili, you are right, often women don't know they have adeno. It can be symptom free. Mine is for the most part except this niggling I feel in one spot and that I sometimes have mid-cycle bleeding. Mine was diagnosed by MRI, so it is a pretty definite diagnosis. Some women aren't diagnosed until they are having a c-section and the doctor sees it during the surgery. That is one thing that keeps me hopeful. Lots of women have babies with it and find out after the fact that they have it. Stop googling. I've done as much as is humanly possible on this topic. There isn't much. I've known about this diagnosis for over a year. Imagine all the googling I've done in that timeframe! LOL!

Beth, I'm glad you are happy with your doc. I hope you don't need further tests this time honey. I also hope you don't feel like we were attacking you or your doctor in any way. I think we're all so fiercely protective of our recurrent loss ladies. We want to make sure each one is getting the best advice and treatment possible! 

Pip, my hubby isn't gone yet. He leaves on March 8. Still a little ways away from letting myself go! LOL. I can't wait!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Pet, that was really sweet of you. Always good to know that ppl are pulling for you and your LO, I hope that whatever is wrong with us is calmed down enough to have a h&h 9 months.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies! Next appt is March 14th, Ill get real pics then :) 4 weeks away!


----------



## beth30

LOL! @ Heart, it did feel a little like that... But I assumed it was only because everyone was wondering how in the heck does he know what is happening if he hasn't tested her!? LoL! it was in the works, but I derailed!

@ Petitpas- Not sure, I am going to see if I can talk to him Friday. I may go ahead and take a BA a day... can't hurt right??


----------



## greats

Hi ladies, I've only just found this forum now & am SO happy to have done so! Sorry for randomly saying hi but just wanted to quickly introduce myself & my history. Fiance & I have been TTC since Dec 2010. We had 2 very early miscarriages (maybe consider them chemicals) last year, both before 6 weeks. I just found out I'm pregnant again (4w2d today), and I'm freaking out b/c I feel exactly like I did with the last 2. Sending MUCH baby dust & sticky dust to you all! =)


----------



## croydongirl

Greats- welcome! I have had 5 early m/c before 6 weeks and now am pregnant and it all seems to be going well - have hope that this IS your sticky bean too. 

Pet - They weigh everyone at my doc office at the start of every visit. I am not underweight but just not gaining yet. I am not too worried, I have been eating well and know that the baby is getting what it needs. I guess I just need to add a granola bar a day to my diet. 

Ok ladies, got to go and heat up some leftovers for dinner - It's not Valentines day anymore! ha ha


----------



## 3xscharmer

Croy - I didn't gain my first lb until I was 16 weeks with DD, they had to start seeing me every 2 weeks until I put on a lb! DD was fine and born at 7lbs 14oz and she was a week early!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo78 said:


> Hey ladies I've got great news.. Got my results back for the combined screening for downs syndrome............... 1:100,000
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

That's awesome! Praise God! I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

greats said:


> Hi ladies, I've only just found this forum now & am SO happy to have done so! Sorry for randomly saying hi but just wanted to quickly introduce myself & my history. Fiance & I have been TTC since Dec 2010. We had 2 very early miscarriages (maybe consider them chemicals) last year, both before 6 weeks. I just found out I'm pregnant again (4w2d today), and I'm freaking out b/c I feel exactly like I did with the last 2. Sending MUCH baby dust & sticky dust to you all! =)

Welcome. I hope this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Great news! Got my HCG level checked again today, 141.5! :wohoo:
That's more than triple the 39.9 from two days ago!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
I am so encouraged. So far so good!:thumbup:

Now I wait a week and get them checked again. My doc called and made an early ultrasound appointment for when I'm 7 weeks. Something to look forward to!


----------



## heart tree

Beth you might as well take the baby aspirin. Just make sure you aren't taking other blood thinners too. If you don't have a clotting disorder, you don't want to thin your blood too much (fish oil is a blood thinner too). I think you also said you were hetero mthfr. So am I. So is 50% of the population actually. As a precaution, you should take extra folic acid. I take almost 5,000 mcg a day. The average prenatal only has 800. Definitely try to see your doctor on Friday. Ask for progesterone too. It's another one that can't hurt but can definitely help!

Greats, welcome. We all understand how scary these early days are. Are you doing anything different this time? Have you had any tests done? I hope this is your sticky bun.

Mom2, what great numbers! Congrats on getting through the first milestone. 

Florida, I'll add your scan date to the front page.

All the new ladies, I keep a running list of scans and appointments on the front page so we can keep track. If you feel like adding your dates to the front page, just let me know and I'll add them. 

And speaking of scans, good luck tomorrow Hopeful!!

Pip, I get weighed at every appointment also. And I'm not underweight or overweight. I guess it's just protocol here. They do it even when I'm not pregnant. 

Croy eat up girl!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My scan is scheduled for March 9th. Seems so far away...


----------



## heart tree

Front page is updated. It's only 3 weeks away! It feels like a long time, but it will fly by.


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

How is everyone? 

Does everyone eat A treat everyday? Trying to see if it's normal. It's bad but when I'm tired I tend to pop to Nero for a blueberry muffin . Or choc bar, cheesecake etc the list is endless I am very disciplined when not prego not to eat yummy treats but I do when prego ..... Trying to stop it but I love treats :) that's prob why I put on weight 3lbs so far ......


----------



## jenny25

Pretty I pretty much eat what I want I am still havin problems with food i can only manage one main meal a day so I snack a lot if my body wants it I wi have it. X

Welcome to the new girls yay xxx

Congrats mom on your milestone hun xxxx

Florida thanks for sharing the video it's amazing hun I might get Paul to video our nt scan xxx

Good luck to the girls that have scans today hopeful and Amanda Amanda I can't think if you have one today xxx

Well it's official 10 weeks today yayyyy xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning. Diva is all better today. Dose of calpol, huge cuddles and vast amounts of milk and she slept from 6-5 :) then back down till 8


----------



## daviess3

Yay Jen 10 weeks xxx
Embo wow that's a fab result especially for 33 I'm 30 an mine was 3000 I'm bit worried mines very low in comparison! Help!! X

Florida that's fab video my lovely xx
Heart good luck for ur results even though u don't need it! X
Croy happy 16 weeks to us!! Xx
Hello everyone else? How r we all?

Well I brought maternity knickers a bra vest top a vest, a lovely chiffon style kaftan in white from h and m, a blue an white striped top from h an m! An some pyjamas that are massive!! Lol feel so nice to have some actual maternity things!! Scary!! But it's happening! Tried to think about the summer a bit! X


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies!

3x - your tests sound great, cant wait to hear about your even darker lines when your FRERs arrive!

Hopeful - good luck today with scan, cant wait to hear all about it!

Embo - Fab, Fab, Fab news, im ecstatic for you! you deserve it!

Heart - dont blame you for keeping on the progesterone, you do what makes you feel better. thanks for remembering about my apptmt. it got moved from tues to this morning, ill put an update at the end of my post.

Beth - good luck for blood draws tomorrow

Mom2 - great news re HCG!!! whoohooooo

Florida - lovely news about your twinnie scan! how cute!

Tracie - hope diva is feeling better!

Jen - happy 10 weeks!

Welcome greats. a few of us are newly pregnant so we can help support each other!

Hi lou, fili, pip, croy, davies. Hope i havent missed anyone, if i have then hi to you too!!!!!

So, im really upset girls :-( went for my booking in apptmt today and got told i cant have ANY early scans! im sure you will all agree that news like that when you have had recurrent mc is heartbreaking. Im not getting any extra care from anyone either. I was seeing a private consultant to get my tests done, but due to the cost im not seeing him anymore, they wont give me an NHS consultant or give me any early scans unless im bleeding or had a previous eptopic. apparently my local EPU policy has changed. I have always had early scans before so would think it would be no different. I was so upset i started crying on my doctor! so she has agreed to do some blood draws for me (mon and wed and the following mon and wed), she is also going to speak to my old private consultant as he also does some work for the NHS but didnt give me much hope. so i have no choice but to muddle through and hope for the best!


----------



## daviess3

Trac soz posted at same time pleased she's better love her how awful when there poorly x


----------



## daviess3

Oh bumpy that's awful my lovely I personally would call epau myself an explain you have rec miscarriage history an therefor are very nervous an that's never good!! An they will scan you, they don't like to do them to early but they will scan you! Try it hun you have nothing to lose! X


----------



## puppycat

Bumpy sounds like my EPAU - they changed their policy too :(

Just found out I'm going to be an Aunty :D DH's sister is 11 weeks and is RPL too :(


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps I would just go to your gp and complain of serous painful cramping when you're 6-7 weeks then they have to refer you for a scan. You can't say bleeding though or they'll know. Do it that way Hun, that will work I promise. X 

Afm no ovulation as I expected :nope: not that it matters as I have to wait now :nope: and just worried about when I'm going to get af now as I had medical management and a d and c! My d and c was two weeks ago so perhaps it will come in the next few weeks. Keep thinking they've made me infertile lol! Sorry for the downer girls.


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili mine always took a while an waiting is crap!! But it will
Happen I no its horrible waiting! So cruel this trying again business,! Hard work to! We're all here for you lovely x


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks ladies, you are all so lovely!
im hoping my GP will have some luck, when i started crying she said she would do her best so fingers crossed!!!!
Hi Puppy! wow great news you have a real life bump buddy!

Fili - how annoying, maybe though you will not ov this month, its not unusual. I NEVER ovulate the first month after a MC so i always have to wait for that first AF to try again. i know you usually do but perhaps this time you wont OV and will just get that AF and then you will go back to normal. i know its annoying but at least if you are not trying this month anyway it will make things easier for you as you wont be able to try anyway if that makes sense. Im sure you body will be fine babe x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, how annoying!
Could you maybe start temping again to see whether your temps are high already indicating af is next rather than ovulation? 
Or are you quite pleased to be taking a break from the routine?

Puppy, great news about your SIL. I hope this one sticks for her so you can be bump buddies :happydance:

Jen, 10 weeks! :yipee:

Heart, sorry I got the dates wrong. At least you have your 'servant' around a little longer and can make a better plan for slobby time :lol:

Bumpy, I'm sorry to hear about your EPU's policy. As fili mentioned earlier, St Mary's carried out some research showing that regular scans and a bit more care in early pregnancy can really help - I guess it works similarly to a placebo pill? Such a shame that funding cuts are made at the expense of babies' lives although I bet they don't see it that way :growlmad:

Tracie, glad diva is feeling better!

Davies, you are so ahead of me! I dream of maternity pajamas...


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls, that's a good idea pip I will do that. 

Davies did you get your clomid off your gp or St marys? Not thinking of taking it yet lol! But just out of curiosity for future options...


----------



## jenny25

Aww that's crap about epau I'd Defo push for it what a horrible thing to go through I've had a fair few scans but that's cause I was under two hospitals at the time xx

I just took my first food strop at hubby cause there was no jam cake left lol x


----------



## daviess3

Haha Jen! I had a home baked baguette with tuna mayo an cucumber! Yum yum may go get a cupcake! X
Fili I got my clomid from gp an I always got it there I got lots if u want some? Lol obviously I would speak to doctor first if I was u! Lol x 
But I can understand it u just want it to get pg! X


----------



## greats

heart tree said:


> Greats, welcome. We all understand how scary these early days are. Are you doing anything different this time? Have you had any tests done? I hope this is your sticky bun.

Haven't had any tests, yet. Doctor won't do anything until 3 losses. So frustrating. I haven't even called my doctor yet to schedule an appointment, probably will just wait until I'm exactly 5 weeks on Monday. Usually he won't see you until you're 6 weeks but with my history he'll probably budge. 

I have Hashimoto's Disease which causes my Hypothyroidism, so I'm taking extra care to follow my medicine routine to a T. Also, taking a baby aspirin every night this time around. Hopefully I'm doing all the right things and this is my sticky little guy! or girl :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

daviess3 said:


> Haha Jen! I had a home baked baguette with tuna mayo an cucumber! Yum yum may go get a cupcake! X
> Fili I got my clomid from gp an I always got it there I got lots if u want some? Lol obviously I would speak to doctor first if I was u! Lol x
> But I can understand it u just want it to get pg! X

Ohh thanks Davies might take you up on that but I'll speak to doc first! do you know of anyone who took it despite ov ing already? X tuna baguette sounds yummy :munch:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Bumpy - I am so sorry they are giving you trouble! Thanks for the encouragement! 

Fili - Sorry hun, I don't think I ovulated after some of my m/c's...maybe that's the case here?

SO just curious ladies, when did your symptoms start...mine don't usually start until like 5 weeks on the dot, but I'm still freaking out wishing I had something...with DD, I didn't even have sore boobs when my milk came in! Just wish it would start already though lol! Only a PAL would wish for morning sickness lol!


----------



## bumpyplease

Just a thought Fili and i may be wrong, but if your doc knows you are OV normally, they may not give it to you. Even if you go to a different doc than normal I would have thought usually they would do some blood tests to make sure you arent OVing rather than just taking your word for it. This is what happened to a friend of mine. she has been trying to get preg for over a year, has been using OPK and never had a posititve so it sounds like shes not OV but her GP wont give her anything until all the blood tests have been done. I hope you prove me wrong though!


----------



## hopeful23456

greats - congrats! are you on prednisone for the hashimotos?

jen - happy 10 weeks!

tracie - good to hear diva is doing well ;)

3x - yes, we are very overprotective! it's too bad you hadn't gotten to see that RE sooner but happy to hear he's a good one. i would think they would have done rpl testing after 3 m/c? i don't think it would be bad eggs as you are young.
my pregnancies have all been diff but this is the only one i've gotten this far in. i puked crazy bad the first time, the other 3 times i felt really good, this time it started early, around 4.5 weeks? with bad burping gas and just so tired and hard to eat anything in the very early days due to it all making me burp so bad .

pip - thanks for the reassuring words, they weigh everyone at my clinic every time too, i like seeing the weight go up and it's the only time in my life i will feel that way.

bumpy - they have to do a scan, that's ridiculous, between 6-7 weeks would be nice - hoping you get the scan!!!! 

davies - i've been thinking about pregnancy knickers but the ones i have are maybe like it? they are just bikini cut but stretchy and really comfy (normal knickers, not made for pregnancy), whats diff about preg nickers? i still need to get bras too! got an extender but the bras are still too tight.

fili- think that's pretty normal to not O, just means you will for sure O next round and fertile myrtle!

took the day off today, just too stressed and so tired. can't wait for the scan, it's not until around 8:30 tonight UK time. (is that 20:30?)


----------



## hopeful23456

3x - maybe you did have some testing and I didnt realize? As they know you have mthfr? What type of hetero mthfr is it? The a1298c hetero is the least severe kind but there is also 
C677t which is more severe.


----------



## heart tree

Ah Bumpy, what a crappy appointment! I&#8217;m sometimes shocked at the way your system works. I didn&#8217;t have to wait for 3 losses for RPL testing and I got early scans for every pregnancy, even my first (well, that&#8217;s because I had a little spotting at 6 weeks). I&#8217;m glad you cried! Tears can get you a lot. I agree about complaining about the cramping. You might even want to say it&#8217;s on one side so they think it&#8217;s an ectopic! That will get their attention.

Pretty I can&#8217;t say I&#8217;m treating myself. It&#8217;s been a struggle to make myself eat more in general. So treats feel like extra work to me. But I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s a bad thing. You deserve the treats!

3x, my nausea didn&#8217;t start until 6 weeks and even then it was intermittent. Some days I would have it, other days I wouldn&#8217;t. During my 9th week I didn&#8217;t have it at all and it freaked me out. But it came back with a vengeance. Hang in there. Part of the curse of HPT&#8217;s is that we know so much earlier that we&#8217;re pregnant and have more time to freak out.

Happy 10 weeks to Jen!!!

Happy 16 weeks to Davies and Croy!!!

Davies, well done buying some maternity clothes. You are going to love them!

Tracie, so glad Izzy is feeling better. Sounds like the perfect treatment plan you gave her. 

Puppy what wonderful news about your SIL. How fun that you&#8217;ll both be pregnant together. 

Fili, you aren&#8217;t infertile. It&#8217;s so, so, so normal for your cycle to be off right after a loss. Mine was always weird and I&#8217;m not sure I ever Ov&#8217;d that first cycle. Don&#8217;t worry, you&#8217;ll Ov again. I promise! I always Ov, but it&#8217;s about a week later than most women so I was given Clomid. But I got pregnant that cycle and never took it. Fast forward a few years and I was given Femara because I told them I Ov&#8217;d late. They never tested me, just gave it to me. I&#8217;ve heard Femara is better than Clomid in terms of side effects. At my clinic, if you do any kind fertility treatments like IUI, they automatically give you Femara or Clomid, even if you Ov on CD 14.

Pip, Valentine&#8217;s Day was Tuesday, but your real V-day is tomorrow! :happydance: So exciting!

Greats, don&#8217;t forget that at 5 weeks, they might not see anything on a scan. But I don&#8217;t blame you for wanting one that early. I&#8217;m glad you are taking meds to help prevent another loss. 

Hopeful, I&#8217;m so glad you took the day off. today. I&#8217;m never able to concentrate on scan days. Lucky me, you are 2 hours ahead of me, so I only have to wait until 12:30ish for an update. Good luck, but I know it&#8217;s going to be great. I went to a prenatal yoga class yesterday and there was a twin mama who was 30 weeks. She didn&#8217;t look nearly as big as I thought she should at 30 weeks, but then I remembered she still had over 2 months to go. She definitely looked 9 months pregnant! Identical twin girls for her. 

AFM, I had my first baby dream since this pregnancy. It was a girl (big surprise there!) and I was stressed because my milk hadn&#8217;t come in and I couldn&#8217;t BF her. Then Puppy told me her milk never came in with Laura and I got even more stressed because I didn&#8217;t know that could happen. Then we were in an exploding building and I had to save my baby. I wish I could say it was a lovely dream, but it was very stressful. The only nice thing was that I loved this baby so, so, much.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I'm c6- etc kind hetero for mthfr and I only take the extra folic acid which is in the vitamin already. When the docs measured my folate levels they were very good using these vits so do you think this is ok? Good luck with the 20:30 scan hopeful I'll be thinking of you, can we have pictures. Is work stressing you out? X x 
Bumps thanks for the info. I suspect they would monitor you but if I go the 'ivf' route I think this would be my first option before the ivf so maybe the fs would monitor me? We are going to get those hormone tests done too as I've never had them done and want to know you know fsh and all that jazz!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart you're nearly 16 weeks! :yipee: seems so little time ago now when you first tested positive and posted your pics. Do they give you Femara on it's own without iui ever? I've heard Femara is better too. I think your dream meant that you are just so protective over your baby :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- did they test your homocysteine levels? Mine were normal...
I think I posted this link in the past and it's helpful for an explanation of the severity of the diff types of mthfr. I have seen girls on other rpl boards take lovenox for it as the have had recurring mc/s and others whose docs say they don't need it but they want to take it as they still have rpl. 
One girl has had 6 or 7 mc and no kids at 38 and this time shes taking lovenox and is 7 wks with a good heartbeat for the first time. Hoping this is her time to finally have a baby. 
She had gotten to heartbeat stage in the past but it was weak and then would stop. 
Reminds me of your mc too...
( I do have fibromyalgia but little is known about it, I was in a bad car accident 15 yrs ago and my muscles have been sore ever since)

https://www.fibromyalgia-symptoms.org/forums/Fibromyalgia_General_Discussion/MTHFR_Deficiency/


----------



## Pretty Please

Pip - I heard the opposite from raj at St Marys last month saying that they had invested in research saying for the majority of woman early scans aren't good - due to the build up of nerves before early scan finding out everything is ok and then back on the band wagon full of nerves until the next scan so it's constant emotions going up and down waiting for the next scan and it's not good. If woman didn't go through mmc then everything would be perfect !!!! I feel like that just always waiting for my next scan to check bubs is ok. One thing unfortunately true can't prevent anything which happenx which I keep telling myself !!!! 

Bumpy - yeah its annoying that u cant get an early scan - can u pay to go private ~ 100 pounds for 
early scan ? I reckon if your doc is willing to write u a letter u will get scanned


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I took Femara for 3 cycles without IUI. I definitely Ov'd earlier, but didn't get pregnant on those cycles. 

Yup, 16 weeks tomorrow. Lately, the weeks have been flying by, but in the beginning they were torture. And yes, I'm feeling very over protective. When my husband rolls over in bed, I automatically cover my stomach so he doesn't accidentally elbow me in the stomach or something. He's never done that in the past. Sometimes I wake myself up when I'm doing it and laugh at myself for how protective I'm being even in sleep!

Hopeful, my homocysteine levels were normal too which is why I was just given extra folic acid instead of any other treatment.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful yeah my homo levels are ok, homo levels?! :haha: that doesnt sound so pc does it!? anyway they were fine. I think I got the furthest when I was on lovenox last time, but think I need the steroids and aspirin too x


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart - I wouldn't try and stress about bf. Just see what suits u when u have your baby. When I had Elliott he was quite sick with jaundice so had to be under light therapy for nearly 2 weeks in hospital. He was too sick and weak to have breast milk has he had to be under lights 24/7 and needed quick turn around to feed as we were close to blood transfusion. The hospital made me formula feed as Elliott was losing weight. It's the best thing ever as he was never a baby that would latch on properly ( even though I had lots of help) it just wasn't for my baby. There is a lot of pressure to bf I don't think they should be. Either is good . One benefit I could leave him all day with hubby and bf u can't . I'd just be open minded on which way u decide. After all the benefits I will never bf again personal choice but there is nothing worse than feeling sore after labour and mw squeezing your bubs to get milk out painful. Some of my friends found it really easy though - think it depends on your lo x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pretty. I'm not stressed about it in my daily life. It was just that dream last night. I know that some babies don't latch on. I have many friends who have had that happen. I would love to BF, but if it doesn't work, then I can handle it. 

What an amazing story about Elliot. That must have been a very difficult time for you. Thank god it all worked out for you both. It's amazing how resilient babies are.


----------



## Pretty Please

Aren't dreams amazing - I love them. Only have them when I'm prego and if not it's always nightmares. U will save a small fortune if u bf. I reckon I've spent 1200 pounds in 9 months on packet milk. 65p a packet and some days 8 packets every 24 hours - reduced now though in last month :)


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - did your bloods go ok? Is it 4 weeks until results?


----------



## puppycat

Heart what did i look like in your dream? Lol. I'm always curious how others 'see' me.

I'm sorry i upset you about Laura and breastfeeding :haha: i did get milk, it came on day 3 and wow my boobs were hugs and hard but Laura sucked like a hoover and it hurt soooo bad. I am hoping this baby has a gentler suck! Lol


----------



## heart tree

Pretty, dreams are amazing. Another dream I had last night was that I was having an affair with Sting! He was the younger version of himself and we were just starting to flirt and kiss. It was exhilarating! I know why I had that dream. Sting is my husband's client and my husband has interviewed Sting. I've yet to meet him, but am hoping too. And in my youth, I used to drool over him! LOL!

Puppy, you looked like your profile pic on your FB page. You were very slim, not pregnant. And you told me your boobs got deflated because the milk never came in. I never saw your boobs, but felt bad that you had deflated boobs! LOL!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> SO just curious ladies, when did your symptoms start...mine don't usually start until like 5 weeks on the dot, but I'm still freaking out wishing I had something...with DD, I didn't even have sore boobs when my milk came in! Just wish it would start already though lol! Only a PAL would wish for morning sickness lol!

:haha: That is so true. Every other pregnant woman wants to avoid symptoms, but us PALs want more. :haha:
I usually get a bit of nausea starting around 4 weeks, but not much. I tend to have easy pregnancies which is great, except those bad thoughts do sneak in every once in a while.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, that is too cute that you are protecting your baby girl even in the midst of steamy dreams about Sting!

Pretty, they can't seem to make their minds up about the scans, can they? :haha:Your info is probably newer than mine. I read about it in Prof Regan's book and watched her talk about it in an online video, but both are a number of years old.


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy cat in my mind you're half cat half puppy :haha: 

...no just as heart describes


----------



## puppycat

Lmao deflated boobs! Awesome! The one thing i do have at the moment is dry nipples, like around the nipple (is that the areola??) The flat pink bit anyway, its all flakey and dry. Anyone else?

I loved those plats Heart, i keep thinking i'll have to do them again!


----------



## filipenko32

Except I think of you as pregnant lol!


----------



## filipenko32

With dry nipples too! :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Haha Fili i missed your post, must have posted the same time. I am indeed half cat, half dog. Lol
I might go and tame my eyebrows before i photo my new haircut, i've been a bit lazy with the shaping recently...


----------



## filipenko32

Urgh tell me about it mine awe like caterpillars! can't be bothered!!


----------



## puppycat

Lol and my hair's dark too. Gah! Cba


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - congrats on being almost 16 weeks!! Don't stress the bf'ing, I was so scared Olivia wouldn't latch but that crazy thing latched so quick and didn't let go! Doc's were actually amazed that we were doing so good, she responded very well but a friend of mine who had her baby 3 weeks later refused to latch. She had some issues with feeling rejected and she was pretty bummed out about it. Although my breastfeeding class stressed that sometimes new moms get really frustrated and give up too easliy and that with time most babies do eventually latch! Don't know how true that is but hope it makes you feel a little more at ease!

Hopeful - I actually did have some testing for my thyroid and the 2 most common blood clotting disorders...they were all negative, I had this done after I had my daughter, so whatever is wrong with me has at least allowed me one and I pray this one will make it too! 

Thanks to all the ladies who answered my symptom question!


----------



## puppycat

Sorry 3x I didn't see a symptom question - all ok?


----------



## heart tree

Fili you crack me up!

Puppy, I've been using Argon oil on my belly and boobs to try and prevent stretch marks. I put it on my nipples too so they are nice and supple. You should try some sort of oil on yours. 

Girls, I better have this baby because I just went to the fabric store and bought $100 worth of fabric for the nursery! I'm going to make a super, duper, cute and cuddly baby blanket and then I bought some matching fabric to frame and make into wall hangings. I'm so excited! I'll post pictures once I've made the blanket. But first I have to make one for my friend as she's due in March.


----------



## hopeful23456

Puppy- yes, mine are super dry too and I'm really hoping I don't get stretch marks on them

Davies and Croy- happy 16 weeks avocados!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I need to find something to put on them, have to be careful though with the mongomery tubercles. They tell you not to 'wash' your nips with soap so will google creams that are safe


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- we always post at the same time! Congrats on buying fabric!!! It will get addicting now. I just got the call that they can deliver the cribs, dresser and mattresses tomorrow but they are going in the basement for 2 months. I am going to have them in the room after its painted in April as I read you should let them air out in case they smell like wood and finish. I've hardly even been around a crib, much less ever lifted a baby out of one! 
Can't wait!!!
Leaving in 25 mins for scan, did a ton of laundry, wish I could stay home every day!
Fili- I meant to answer, my work is a little stressful but I was just so tired and nervous for the scan. Ive been getting some heart flutters too which Ive read is common but another thing to get nervous about. Going to talk to the dr about it today.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you get to rest hopeful, look after yourself and your babies, they are no. 1 priority :hugs: :baby::baby: x x


----------



## puppycat

Took a few pics of me but they were ming so I sweetened the deal with a joint pic of Laura. I look awful but considering I've lost so much weight through sickness I should probably cut myself some slack. You can't really see my hair either but it's shorter anyway, lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1276.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jenny25

Talking about boobs ya like someone has stuck a pump in mine and blown them up ouch xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

zzzzz is it bedtime yet?


----------



## heart tree

Puppy your hair looks cute! What I can see of it anyway. And Laura is super cute as always! Can't wait to see what your new babe looks like!

Jen, my boobs looked even bigger yesterday. I couldn't believe it! It's scaring me.

Hopeful, yay for getting the cribs tomorrow. But let's just get this scan over with so you can relax a bit. I'll be checking in soon for an update.


----------



## jenny25

I hate having big boobs I've gone from a c to dd cup already lol x


----------



## heart tree

I went from a B cup to a C, but I'm scared they might be a D. I loved my small, perky B's!


----------



## puppycat

I was measured at an Ann Summers party last year as a C but I never fully believed it! lol. Now wearing non-underwired and they squash my chest to nowt. Hurts! lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Maternity bras are just the best thing ever made


----------



## hopeful23456

Scan went awesome! Post pics later, see dr in 15 mins. A is still a girl and b was hiding his parts but I'm sure he still has a penis :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Plus dont complain id love my big boobs back... iv drastically shrank


----------



## puppycat

Where did u get your maternity bras Tracy?


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I knew it would be perfect but Congrats just the same! Can't wait for a full update and pictures!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

mothercare. they were £20 each but they were my best friends right up untill i finished BF.


----------



## puppycat

I bought maternity bras from MC when I was pregnant with Laura but they're too small now. Good to know they're still as good. Think i'll go browse the website.


----------



## filipenko32

GIRLS YOU NEED TO GET OVER TO THE RECURRENT MISCARRIAGE THREAD!! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

GIRLS CHECK OUT THE RECURRENT MISCARRIAGE THREAD!!! Last page


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks for the invite over her Filipenko. I had no idea so many people were on here and I'm thrilled and hoping Im here to stay!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/409372_10150579503689121_508449120_8890002_872329912_n.jpg

<3


----------



## heart tree

Lambs, welcome! I've seen you around in other people's threads and I know you are great friends with Pip. I couldn't be happier for you! Get settled in here babe. You are stuck with us for many more months! LOL!!

Tracie, super cute pic! You look so young! Wait, I guess you are compared to me! LOL!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lamburai1703 said:


> Thanks for the invite over her Filipenko. I had no idea so many people were on here and I'm thrilled and hoping Im here to stay!

You're very welcome! Everyone is so lovely on here and have obviously been through a lot like you. I'll do a few introductions for you in the next post :hugs: I am just on cloud 9 for you!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Id like to think i look a young 24 lol


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - love the hair, looks good! I just asked when everyone else's symptoms start, I usually don't get them until 5 weeks on the dot and I'm like 4w4d now so there is still time!

My boobs don't really grow much thank God, I'm a D normally but when pregnant I push Double D's...puts a strain on my back lol!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lamberai Before I drone on - sorry if you know anyone already, I know you were a long time goddess of b and b before you left so here you go:
Heart has had 4 mc's over a number of years and has spent most of that time helping everyone else and reassuring them!!! She is nearly 16 weeks now.
Tracie has lovely little izzy now after 6 miscarriages and you can see lots of lovely pics she regularly posts :cloud9: 
Hopeful is expecting twins after 4 miscarriages and steroid treatment along with all the other pregnancy meds associated with roid therapy
Embo has three older children and is now successfully pregnant after 3 mc's. She never really had any treatment other than progesterone at bfp. 
Davies is the spokesperson / poster girl for St marys after 4 losses she is now successfully pregnant after lots of progesterone at bfp and clomid to help her to ovulate. Oh and she also has the most amazing St Bernard dog called willow.
Pip - well none of us really like her!! :haha: I know you know amazing pip really well
Puppy has a little girl but sadly had 3 mc afterwards. She is now successful and i don't think she had any treatment. She has been very :sick: for this pregnancy.
Jenny has a little boy but she had I think 5 mcs before success with this little bean! 
Bumps is now pregnant after 4 mcs and ATM her stupid epu won't scan her early :dohh:
3x sadly had 5 mc's but we just know she's going to be successful now! 
I am always on this thread pretending I'm preggo!!


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh I don't think my symptoms started straight away either. Think my sickness started about 6 weeks but I wouldn't have known I was pregnant if I hadn't POAS. I had nothing obvious that I can recall :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tracie - I'm going to be 24 in August! Didn't realize there are ppl here close to my age...sometimes it feels like rpl doesn't happen to ppl our age and I feel pretty alone!


----------



## heart tree

Tracie87 said:


> Id like to think i look a young 24 lol

Honey, I'm 37, so anyone under 30 looks like a baby to me! But yes, you do look like a young 24!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, that is amazing! You are like an elephant with your memory! 

I'm impressed!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope I got all that info correct!


----------



## puppycat

3xscharmer said:


> Tracie - I'm going to be 24 in August! Didn't realize there are ppl here close to my age...sometimes it feels like rpl doesn't happen to ppl our age and I feel pretty alone!

I'm 26 :wave:

Fili I'm impressed too!


----------



## heart tree

You did for me Fili!

Lambs, is this the longest you've ever been pregnant? How old are you if you don't mind me asking? You have passed the critical phase and if the NT scan also looked good, it's looking very positive for you. xoxo


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I always felt alone for years. i was 21 when i found out my problem and i couldnt find anyone like me. doesnt help the NHS rules anyone under 23 isnt eligable for any fertility treatment... 
Izzy was born a month after my 24th


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - you should count yourself PUPO - doesn't that mean pregnant until proven otherwise?? Crazy lady lol!! Oooo, don't go back and change it but just wanted to let Lambs know that I had a sucessfull pregnancy with DD (2 m/c's before and 3 after). THanks for the vote of confindence!! Can't wait until I get to see the totally pregnant/obsessive side of you...


----------



## Lamburai1703

Wow! That is impressive!

Well if you want to read my full story you can find it in my journal:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/883513-cant-quite-believe.html

Basically I have had 9 losses - hence the worry constantly. I have to keep telling myself it will all be ok, but I don't know if I actually believe that yet!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'll be 33 next month.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart, I just couldn't quite remember why I was on here lol!! 

I'm off on a London bus tour tomorrow and 2 meals out with hubby!! Love bus tours in central London. We might be able to squeeze in a court case to watch 'for fun' at the old bailey too :yipee: love doing that! I know I'm a weirdo :loopy: you can't tale anything in with you so a restaurant opposite watches your bags for you for the fee of a pound.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh sorry 3 x I knew lamberai would see your beautiful daughter In your avatar and would know x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - you are so not old!!!

Puppy - Yippieee, can't even tell you how much better that makes me feel!

Tracie - I was 21 when I had my first and second m/c's - I got pregnant with DD right after that and had her a few months after my 22nd birthday. We started trying again when DD was 5 months and I had m/c No3 before my 23 birthday, 4 and 5 came in the few months after...so I've had all 5 m/c from 21 - 23...that just sucks!!


----------



## heart tree

Lambs I'm off to have a read right now. We are all constant worriers here. That's why I started this thread. Being PAL is one thing. Being PAL after numerous losses is entirely different. I wanted a home for people like us. If you need to vent you worries, we're the girls to listen. We call it PAL Normal on this thread. Any worry you have is PAL Normal, no matter how small the worry is.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Fili forgot to mention one thing... she is a wonderful lady who puts up with us all, all our moans and groans, and i love because she likes kermit like me lol 

and they all accepted me in when they were all in the worrying stages and I was huuuuuuge when they could have told me to bog off... lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

3xscharmer said:


> Heart - you are so not old!!!
> 
> Puppy - Yippieee, can't even tell you how much better that makes me feel!
> 
> Tracie - I was 21 when I had my first and second m/c's - I got pregnant with DD right after that and had her a few months after my 22nd birthday. We started trying again when DD was 5 months and I had m/c No3 before my 23 birthday, 4 and 5 came in the few months after...so I've had all 5 m/c from 21 - 23...that just sucks!!

Yeah its awful mine were 18-22 then had Diva at 24 :)


----------



## heart tree

Fili have a great time in London! My husband will be there in a few weeks. I wish I could go with him to meet all of you lovelies who live in that part of the world.

3x, you are sweet, but I am old. I win the prize for the oldest woman on this thread. 37 isn't young. I'll be 38 in October. My husband will be 43 (gulp) in May. Yes, we're old. I never imagined I would have children this late in life. I should have had my first baby at 34.


----------



## heart tree

That's right Tracie. Fili is an amazingly wonderful, optimistic, hilarious woman who is so supportive of everyone. She has sadly had 4 losses herself and is on her way to her forever baby.


----------



## puppycat

Lol PAL normal - the only kind of normal i'll ever be!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lamb - I am so sorry, I can't even imagine the devistation of lossing 9 - but I want to say that here a couple of months ago, I was looking through the pregnancy threads and someone posted "12 losses and now 12 weeks with a keeper" I don't know her full story, but if she went on to have a healthy pregnancy I know that you will too! 

Fili - no biggie, I just didn't know Lambs story at the time and I always want ppl to know that it IS possible for us RPL gals to have healthy babies...I did it and so can you kinda vibe! Plus I'm uber proud of that kid! I could just sit here and brag all day, she's my miracle child!!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, what a lovely introduction!

Lambs :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tracie - yup can definately sympatize!

Heart - well fine, you win...You're SOOOO very old, remeber when the dino's walked the earth? LoL - I am just kidding, really 37 doesn't sound so old to me but if it is then geez, looks like I've only got a few good years left lol!!! 

FYI - hoping really hard that you have a good sense of humor and wont kick me off of here lol!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I hope you ladies dont mind me and Diva hanging round tho... :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Lamberai Before I drone on - sorry if you know anyone already, I know you were a long time goddess of b and b before you left so here you go:
> Heart has had 4 mc's over a number of years and has spent most of that time helping everyone else and reassuring them!!! She is nearly 16 weeks now.
> Tracie has lovely little izzy now after 6 miscarriages and you can see lots of lovely pics she regularly posts :cloud9:
> Hopeful is expecting twins after 4 miscarriages and steroid treatment along with all the other pregnancy meds associated with roid therapy
> Embo has three older children and is now successfully pregnant after 3 mc's. She never really had any treatment other than progesterone at bfp.
> Davies is the spokesperson / poster girl for St marys after 4 losses she is now successfully pregnant after lots of progesterone at bfp and clomid to help her to ovulate. Oh and she also has the most amazing St Bernard dog called willow.
> Pip - well none of us really like her!! :haha: I know you know amazing pip really well
> Puppy has a little girl but sadly had 3 mc afterwards. She is now successful and i don't think she had any treatment. She has been very :sick: for this pregnancy.
> Jenny has a little boy but she had I think 5 mcs before success with this little bean!
> Bumps is now pregnant after 4 mcs and ATM her stupid epu won't scan her early :dohh:
> 3x sadly had 5 mc's but we just know she's going to be successful now!
> I am always on this thread pretending I'm preggo!!

Thanks for posting the introductions. I needed this info too. :flower:

I'll introduce myself. I had 5 boys with no problems but have had 3 miscarriages in the past 18 months. Pregnant again, on aspirin, progesterone, and a TON of vitamins. I have the best doctor in the world. :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks girls.:hugs: 
Heart I think aslong as you can get pregnant you're never too old even up to 44. I had SO MANY 40 year old parents in my school, one just before I left, of a child I taught, was pregnant with her 3rd child at 43, she had a girl and the others were boys. I think they were older as they had power careers and had left family making till later. They were super rich but worked a lot. I only ever saw them at parents evenings as their nannies picked them up in chauffeur driven cars to be taken to their mansions! They had 4 holiday homes, flash cars and our school fees were enough at 15,000 pound a year so that is about 23,000 dollars...a year!! And there were a lot of siblings too. Age really doesn't matter and you are still relatively young compared to 43 I think. Lots of the preggies there were 40 plus it was common and you're no where near that. X x x


----------



## heart tree

In fact I do remember the dinos walking the earth LOL! Fertility wise, 37 is old. I am still young in every other way. But I'm not sure how many more chances I'll have at having another baby. That's what I mean by old.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mom2, sorry I missed you out! :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Fili, it's just that I don't know how old I want to be with babies. My step-father was 48 when my brother was born. He died right after my brother graduated from college from dementia. Not many 22 year olds have a father in their 70's. My husband will be pushing that age range for baby number 2, assuming I can have another baby. Assuming I even have this one. I don't know that we want to be such old parents. It's just something I have to seriously consider that I didn't have to in my 20's or early 30's.


----------



## filipenko32

And proud you should be 3 x she's just adorable!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - aww, now I feel rotten...but hey, I've heard of ppl having babies well into their fifty's and while i know that this isn't the normal, maybe you'll be one of those ppl...that is if you plan on having more! Soooo.....what did the dino's look like? lol!


----------



## puppycat

Awww Tracey, being a new mum is a thankless job. It's hard and lonely and tiring but we are here and you're welcome to stay, we'll need your advice when we have ours ;)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks fili - and just for that:
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2









003.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1









006.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks mom2, sorry I missed you out! :hugs:

I'm new to this thread, think nothing of it. Loving getting to know all you lovely gals.:blush:
(she says with her jeans around her thighs because they are way too painful even unbuttoned, sheesh):haha:


----------



## puppycat

Haha, anything around the tummy is unbearable isn't it! haha


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks fili - and just for that:

She's adorable! Makes me hope even more for a girl!


----------



## puppycat

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks fili - and just for that:

Sooo cute!

Is that your DH in the background? He looks as hairy as mine :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Thankyou because really youd have to force me out hehe...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks mom2 - DH wants a boy as he's the last male in the family and the family name dies with him....I say who cares about the line, I want more girls!! I love having her, and the weird thing is that before I got pregnant with her, I never ever wanted a girl but now it's all I can think about!


----------



## filipenko32

Really heart if you worked at my place, and it was a massive school, you would know what i mean. London career women - it's the norm!! And most women starting families then do so with no problems. Personally I wouldn't change anything as I never wanted to have children before 30, didn't want to be tied down and wanted to travel, to be out all the time, but everyone is different obviously. I agree it is frustrating when you decide an age to be a mum, at any age teens, 20s, 30s 40s - mine was 31 - and it doesnt go to plan but you're going to have two babies youre still young enough to do it. Youve got the man of your dreams and a lovely :baby: on the way. Bet your second will be an oopsie soon after and you'll have no problems. Isn't it true that pregnancy helps adenymyosis too? X x


----------



## puppycat

Tracie87 said:


> Thankyou because really youd have to force me out hehe...

Lol. I don't have the energy for anything as physical as that sounds!:haha:

How is mummyhood anyway chick?


----------



## 3xscharmer

OMG PUPPY - ahhh can't believe I posted pics of hubby in his gym shorts lol!! He doesn't walk around in his underwear anymore now that we have a little girl in the house lol!! Yes, that's him, he's hairy and big:
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## puppycat

Hahaha. DH is hairy too, he's tall and has the whole wide shoulder thing going on too. Let me see if I can find a pic....


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks mom2 - DH wants a boy as he's the last male in the family and the family name dies with him....I say who cares about the line, I want more girls!! I love having her, and the weird thing is that before I got pregnant with her, I never ever wanted a girl but now it's all I can think about!

Same with my hubby. He was the last in the line so wanted a boy. Now we have 5, so he's ready for a girl. :haha:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yeah, DH is 6'3, 240lbs and is an ex football player (in highschool) had a scholorship but got hurt...but if he hadn't then he'd be in college in hiwaii right now and DD wouldn't be here and he wouldn't be my DH, so things must happen for a reason!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its wonderful even tho lately shes living upto the name diva... they say a baby gos threw the motions of wanting to be fed... like licking lips, light cry then hunger cry... noooo not my child she just does full on tantrum style feed me now or else. lol


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yeah mom2 - there is nothing like a little girl, DH told me we were only having one child, at our 20 week ultrasound after they said girl, he told me we'd have to try again lol! He so did not really want a girl but now that's she here, he wouldn't have it anyother way...he loves his "two favorite girls"!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes a right giggler aswell.. always smiling. shel smile at anyone the flirt!


----------



## puppycat

Here's my hairy DH :)
 



Attached Files:







301970_10150836422045354_520130353_21027094_1768401935_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0584.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## puppycat

Tracey - Laura used to just go from peaceful to STARVING in seconds. She hated the wait for bottles to warm up, and so did we!! You'd think she was starved now mind, if I walk out of the kitchen without dinner she screams the place down. Lol

3x - DH is 6'3" too, he's a biker all tattooed and pierced, he's about 200lbs (had to work that out lol)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Gosh, you weren't kidding, you should see my dh when he isn't clean shaved...he's only been shaving since he was 13 lol!! Seriously!! Hairy men are sexy :haha::blush::wacko::dohh::dohh:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yeah izzy is the same... shes also finding her voice. she moaned in her basket for 10 mins the otherday untll i got up, so when i looked in her basket to see if she was ok she smiled and laughed at me... she was faking it!!! lol


----------



## 3xscharmer

My DH has tattoos (I have one too) and so wants a bike! He's not getting one though lol! What's wrong with us? I mean if DH shaved a little, he could pass as big foot lol! We're both like a mrs. Big feet lol!! Speaking of which, he wears a 15 in regular shoes and a 16 in cowboy boots...specially made lol!


----------



## puppycat

Haha. It only gets better as they get bigger Tracey! Laura has recently learned 'come on' and she uses it all the time. She's still in a cot to sleep and when she wakes up she shouts 'Daddy, come on, wake up, Daddy' it's so funny! They do get very sure of themselves and rule your life!

3x - I never used to find hairy men sexy but it's very manly isn't it, I think that's what I like most now, he's a REAL man. lol


----------



## hopeful23456

Lambs, I am SO happy to see you here! You kept quite the secret, over 11 wks already? Congrats!!!!!!

Love the pics puppy and 3x!

Geez heart, so I'm second oldest? Turned 36 end of sept. 
For over half our lives, we didn't have the Internet and used rotary phones and had dinos for pets.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I have one too, on my arm. Only had it done in May last year because I wanted something with Laura's name. Will have to get another one for the new baby now though - eek!

DH isn't as big as your man, his feet are only an 11. lol


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yeah, I love having a manly man - plus when it's cold I just snuggle in to all that hair and it's like a snuggling into a bear!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right im going to bed.... i get the feeling madam isnt gunna sleep as long tonight... sleep well ladies xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Night Tracey :wave:

DH always seems to be boiling, he never feels the cold - suppose the hairs help!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay girls, I think I've broken a record. 4 weeks and wearing maternity pants! But I'm much more comfortable now.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Be thankfull, least you can find him shoes!! It's almost impossible to walk in to a shoe store and just buy something for DH...and when you do they're more expensive lol!


----------



## heart tree

3x, your little one is adorable!!

I love all the big hairy men! Mine is 6'3'' and hairy. Well his chest is, but losing hair on his head, poor guy! He's pretty slim though. I do love a hairy chest!!

The dinos were more colorful than anyone would have gathered. Bright colors and big teeth!!

Seriously, don't feel bad about my age. I made my choice to start in my 30's and it just happened that I ended up having a lot of losses. I'm very grateful for where I am. Fili, in the SF Bay Area, most of the people are older parents. It's too expensive to be a young parent here. It's a very educated place and people focus on their careers first. I fit right into the demographic. It was just really hard for me to see my brother lose his father. It didn't seem fair that my brother's father was so much older than the rest of the father's. I miss my step-father every day. It sucks that he isn't still around. I know women have babies when they are older, I just don't know if that's what I want. I don't want my kids to have parents who die when they are still relatively young. Know what I mean? I haven't made any decisions about it one way or the other. It's just something to consider. 

Ok, let's stop talking about my age! LOL! It's depressing me. 

Where is Hopeful? I want to see those big twin babies!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

And my DH is really hot too, I mean seriously it can be snowing and he's in shorts...I'm the cold one lol! The hair must help!

Night Tracie!

Thanks hopeful!


----------



## puppycat

Heart we need pics of your hairy fella!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - Thanks, DD looks NOTHING like DH lol! WE love our big hairy men too... I especially love being 5'4 and 130lbs because I always look skinny and petite when standing next to him lol!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

OMG Puppy - I actually had that in my last post but didn't know if I was being pushy lol!! I want to see too!


----------



## puppycat

Sweetie at 130lbs you'd look petite next to anyone! lol. I think I skipped that weight and went straight up to 'chunk' size! lol


----------



## heart tree

Here's me and my fella. Note his green eyes. I want a green eyed baby! LOL!
 



Attached Files:







timanda.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## puppycat

Mom2mmcjg - what are we gonna shorten that to? Lol.
Are you bloated too hun?


----------



## puppycat

Awww green eyes are so sweet :) fingers crossed!


----------



## heart tree

Puppy love the beard on your fella! My husband can grow an incredible beard but I prefer kissing a clean shaven man.

Hopeful....still waiting for twinny pics!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

You so do not look chunky in your pic Puppy!! Thanks for making me feel skinny though, DH calls me "big un" he gave me that nickname when I was pregnant and it stuck! I hate it lol..."come 'ere big un, bring big daddy a drink" seriously??!!! He's so country lol! I feel like I'm married to AL Bundy in Married with CHildren...uhhhh!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, wow it took me a while to catch up! So nice to see the newbies and really hoping these are your sticky beans.

So bad news - my doc just called me back and the culture they took did show something that looked like a uti infection, they will know conclusively tomorrow so I have to call back. They called in a prescription for antibiotics so I could start them today but after hubs researched more about possible side effects he doesn't want me to start until we know for sure. I guess he found some research linking the medication to rare birth defects.

I guess the safer medication is bad for making yeast infections happen or get worse and because I have one of those too they want me on something else.

Geesh. Its hard to know what to do for the best. I want to be a good mama and don't want to put the baby at risk but I don't want to have the uti get worse (if that is what it is) and harm the baby either. 

Any experience with this in pregnancy ladies who have been through this before? Do you know which meds you were on to fix it?

Trying to drink lots of water and praying that the results come back negative for the uti tomorrow so we don't have to use any meds.

Keep growing little avocado! We are trying to keep you safe xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - I wanted green eyes too - but that doesn't even run in the family lol!! You look petite next to him too! Gotta love big hairies lol!! What size shoes?


----------



## heart tree

Damn it Croy! I know UTIs and yeast infections are both very common in pregnancy. Surely there is something safe you can take? I have no advice though.


----------



## puppycat

Hahaha. I'm used to the fat jokes with how big I get in pregnancy! Atm I'm 159lbs and I've lost 14lbs (was 19lbs but I've put on a few in the last few days) due to extreme MS bordering on HG. I honestly don't know where that weight is though, possibly really dense bones?? I don't *feel* that heavy!

DH grew his hair and beard for like a year. He thought he'd get more acting jobs if he was hairy but he cut it all off last week in a huff - he hasn't had any jobs for a while. He keeps his goatee just trimmed and has shaved all his hair off. I don't have any recent photos of him.


----------



## heart tree

3x, I was definitely petite then. That was this summer and was in the best shape of my life. I decided to get fit again after my losses. Unfortunately I ended up pregnant with an ectopic. That picture was taken about a month after my ectopic. I lost even more weight due to grief. I'm 5'6" and weighed about 122 there. I wear a size 7.5 shoe. Hubby is a size 12 I think. I'm about 133 now, but feel like 150 with this bloat!


----------



## puppycat

Croy they should be able to provide you with the exact antibiotics if they did cultures. Maybe hold off until they can tell you which EXACT antib you need to take?

I wasn't aware of any defects due to taking antib's, lots are deemed safe in pregnancy. I don't want to scare you with this next bit so please don't take it that way but I _have_ heard of UTI's developing into kidney infections etc if not treated and _that_ is a worry with regard to pregnancy. Make sure you discuss the issue fully with a Dr/MW before you decide hun :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, I love a goatee on a man. Super sexy! I tried finding facial hair pics of my guy but couldn't.


----------



## puppycat

I just realised you girls are in the US so shoe sizes are probably different - right? I mean 7.5 to me is BIG! lol.

Going to ask google...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - you're going to HATE me...but I was 160 at the end of my pregnancy with DD... and that's how I got my nickname! I've heard somewhere that you don't gain as much weight in your second pregnancy - God I hope that's true lol!! SO your DH is an actor? Has he been in any movies? Or is it like commercials or t.v.?

Croy - sorry about your uti, hope it gets better soon!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - wow, you were really small, I haven't been 122 since I was about 18, I was 127 before I got pg with DD and am around 130-132 now, so we're the same size...and you're 15 weeks pregnant!!! Uhhh, now I'm hating on you lol! My feet are a size 8-9! I thought maybe the shoe size and height went hand in hand but yall got normal men lol!!


----------



## puppycat

Found a shoe size converter! 7.5 in US is 5 in UK - so teeny feet :)

3x DH fancies himself as an actor, he's been in lots of TV shows in the background, he was in ironclad and will be in the new Clash of the Titans film when it comes out - have attached a pic of him in that
 



Attached Files:







DSC02914.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppycat

My beanie just kicked (I say that but it could've been a roll, punch etc, it was a big move tho!)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - congrats on beanie moving!! Bet you're going to start feeling more reassured now! That is so cool about your hubby! Mine can't wait to watch the new clash movie, he's been watching previews forever...I'm so gonna be looking for your hubby when I watch it...but I have a feeling there are probably a lot of big hairy guys in that movie lol!!


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks ladies -
pup - yes, uti's can get bad so I want to treat if I have to, Ijust don't really have any symptoms now. They went away once i started to treat the yeast infection.
They want to put me on a general antibiotic which the doc said they prescribe for most of the uti infections, but I think I can wait another day to be on the safe side. I will start them tomorrow if i need to.

I am going away for a girls weekend leaving tomorrow night, didn't realise i would need an extra bad for all the creams and meds for the vag area. Geesh!! It's bad enough i can't have a drink all weekend! ha ha

I am loving all the family pics! It so fun to put faces to the names. I will try and find a good one to put up. My hubby's is a bit scruffy around the face but I don't think he is officially hairy! ha ha


----------



## puppycat

Yeh! I have difficulty spotting him in things and I know what he looks like! Lol. He is supposed to be in one scene talking to the Queen and he's pretty obvious so as soon as we've seen it I'll have to let you all know when to hit pause!

I suppose it's good that we fancy the pants off our hubbie's eh!


----------



## puppycat

Croy thrush is so horrid - I really don't envy you with that. I had it for the first time a few months back and never want it again!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies wow busy busy tonight on here lol!!! 
Fili loved your intro for everyone u really are a sweetie an I think u should b chairman lol!! X
Lambs congrats Hun so pleased for u, u deserve it xx

3x an pup cute little ladies gorgeous pics!! Xx
Heart I have green eyes used to play that song pretty green eyes!! My hubby did! He has piercing blue eyes an so do his kids! Will post pic of him with hair an u can see his eyes! X

Croy sorry u have infection hun I don't have advice but I'm sure doc wouldn't say to take it id wasn't nec! I would wait to check u def got it, fxd you haven't. X

Hopeful yay where's pic??? Come on already!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/164adb6b.jpg


----------



## puppycat

oooooooooooooooooooooof Davies - what a hunk!!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

croy - yippiee for girls weekend! Really hope you get better soon!

Puppy - omg, I was laughing so hard at that...that's okay, one day I was driving to see my hubby at work and I got behind a guy driving a tractor...and it was so slow, so here I am making fun of this guy, thinking what a dumb*ss this guy is and that he really needs to get off the road and yadda yadda...well wasn't until he turned into DH's workplace that I realized that Dumb*ass driving the tractor WAS DH...It was funny though, I couldn't even tell who DH was from his back and I was like a few feet away! I told him about it...he didn't think it was so funny lol!! YOu definatley have to let me know where your DH is in the movie so I can tell everyone...hey, I know that guys wife...your the closest thing to a celebrity I have right now!! Wooohoo, I'm like your biggest fan now lol!


----------



## heart tree

Davies you are both so lovely! I have blue eyes and my hubby has green. You guys are the opposite of us! You might have a green eyed baby too!

Croy, have a fab weekend. Where are you going? I think it's wise to wait to take the antibiotics until you know for sure!

LOL Puppy, I forgot there were different sizes in the UK! You must have thought my feet were massive!

How cool that your husband is in Clash. He looks super hunky in that outfit! I hope you got to play with him in that outfit!


----------



## daviess3

Haha puppy! He's my bit of rough lol! I like big men he has a tattoo going down his arm massive arms like a mans man!! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Lol, I bet your DH was concentrating more on the 'dumbass diving' comment than you not knowing it was him. Men are so sensitive aren't they! lol

Hmmmm I may need to get some signed photos printed...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Davies - I second puppy, what amazing blue eyes!! Wow!! 

SInce yall all posted pics of yourself, guess I will too: First one is from a couple years ago, second is like last week!
 



Attached Files:







ce ke.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 4









002.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## puppycat

We need more pics girls, 3x have you any pics of u and DH together? oooh lets do wedding pics! lol


----------



## puppycat

Haha, 3x we're so in tune!


----------



## daviess3

How funny heart, I hope for blue really as his kids have piercing blue eyes sn he does to!! Mine are boring green! Piercing green is much nicer! X
Puppy wow I'm going to watch out now to love it!! Do like a costume did he get to bring it home lol!! X


----------



## puppycat

Yeh 3x I see your daughter like you :)


----------



## puppycat

I hate that you can't 'thank' if people post the same time as you!

Heart he had a real police uniform once to film a documentary for a college here. It's so genuine that a real officer stopped the filming to ask DH if he needed a hand with the boys he was 'arresting' lol. Unfortunately he didn't have that long enough for me to jump his bones but the image was very nice ;)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Haha Pup - hit the nail on the head, he was more angry that I was thinking he was a dumbass - yup, get some signed pics lol!! OOOOOooo you should start a fan club for your hubby and I'll start one for you...and I know all the girls from here would join! Awww, just realized that we're all each others fan-base now...almost made me cry, must be the hormones!!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/04600f17.jpgp


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pup - we are on the same page...I really dig the hot cops too!! I also like that underarmor stuff that DH wears when he goes hunting, reminds me of a wet suit and is just so sexy! I have a pic of myself that everyone swears is Olivia - got a new laptop, lets see if I can find some weding pics...no gaurantee though!

I want to see some wedding pics too!


----------



## puppycat

Haha, I know there are a fair few people who would avoid a fan club for me, although everyone has some people they just clash with, right?

Can't imagine having barbies made in my image though, she'd need a sick bucket and a belly!


----------



## puppycat

Davies, your hubbie is absolutely drool worthy! Well done for snapping him up!
What a lush picture - I love seeing wedding pics :) so happy and pretty :)


----------



## daviess3

That's one of my wedding pics ladies! Not the best pic! Lol! I agree 3x your lil one looks like u!!! X
I'm off to bed now, can't wait for pics Tom love putting gave to names xx


----------



## puppycat

Some wedding snaps (these aren't the 'official' ones - they're on CD somewhere...)
 



Attached Files:







SDC10267.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6









SDC10283.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









S8002798.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I'm off to bed too :)
Night girls xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

I might have gotten a little pic happy yall lol - first few is the wedding, last one is prom in 2007 - we were like 18 and I was so frickin skiny, like 116!!!
 



Attached Files:







cake.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 4









DH and me.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









pics.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 5









wedding pics.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









proms 2.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 3xscharmer

Omg ladies - love the pics, beautifull weddings!! 

Puppy - I'm sure everyone would join your fan club, specially those that don't like you...even if it's just to see what all the "hoobla" is about lol!! 

Night yall - it's only 7 here in Georgia lol!


----------



## heart tree

Good night Pups! Very sweet wedding pics! 

I don't have many digital pics, but I'll share what I have. The first one is of me and my step-father walking down the aisle. My father is on the left, but kind of cropped out, LOL!

The next one is of my hubby who played guitar as I walked towards him. 

The final one is of us. It' a bad pic of me because I was sweeping hair out of my eyes, but you get the idea.
 



Attached Files:







amanda_pacojpg.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 9









tim_wedding.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









us_wedding.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## heart tree

3x, you were so tan at your prom too! You are super cute. Your daughter does look like you! 

Sexy bride you were!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Looks amazing heart! I see that your profile pic is one of your wedding pics!! Looks like an amazing place too, the background is just georgous!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks, it was on Cape Cod, Massachusetts. That's where I'm from. It was beautiful. I go there every summer. Though not this summer as I'll be having a baby!

It's only 4 here in California! Still light out!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks heart - I just loved the outfit I changed into...sexy without being overly sexy - I was only 19 when we got married lol! Lots of ppl thought when we got engaged at 18 that I "must" be pregnant in order to be getting married so young - so just to prove everyone wrong, we waited almost a year after we got engaged...nay sayers got put in there place when I walked down that isle skinny as ever!


----------



## heart tree

Yes, you looked fantastic. Let them think what they will! How old is your hubby? Same age as you?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Omg heart - I love Cape Cod, we went to Boston a couple of years ago...as a matter of fact, one of my earlier pics a few pages back of me and DH together (the only one before the wedding ones) was taken while we were in Boston on one of those funky duck ride things that starts off as a tour bus but turns into a boat!! So much fun! We rode down to cape cod, salem and finally to maine! Best trip ever, I think I would love to move to Boston!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yes, we are both 23 and will both be 24 in the Summer, him in June and me in August and when we went to boston in August, I was like a week away from 21 so he made sure to rub it in how he could drink and I couldn't! He brings up the fact that he's my "elder" often lol!! Where is your Hubby from?


----------



## heart tree

It's a great city. I love Massachusetts, but California isn't so bad either. My hubby won't move to the East Coast, but I'd live in Boston for sure. I can't complain though. The weather here is better. Glad my state showed you a good time!

I don't have any stories about Georgia. I only drove through it when I was driving cross country to move to California. Didn't stop there though. My cousin lives in Atlanta and loves it. One of these days, I'm going to visit her.


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha! My hubby also reminds me that he's my elder! Though he's 5 years older than me, so I like to rub it back in his face that he's in his 40's! Eeeewww! LOL!

He's from Kansas City, Missouri. A good old Midwestern boy who was meant to be a California boy. He has the Midwestern values, but has much more of a California free spirit.


----------



## heart tree

Ok doll, I'm signing out for a while. I have to clean this house a bit. It's a mess!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Really did show me a good time, nice weather when we were there! My hubby refuses to leave GA and I HATE Atlanta - too crowded, I'm from Louisiana originally - home of mardi gras, king cake, drive through daqauri's and crawfish! Loved it! Glad yall both love California! I wanna go there someday! Well an elder by 5 years is better than 2 months lol!!
See ya later, I'm off to eat, clean, baby, bath, baby bed and some quiet time with DH...watching tv lol!!

Hope when I get on here tomorrow you gals have posted more pics...would love to really get to see everyone!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Love everyones pics! Beautiful! Will post the u/s pics tomorrow...


----------



## heart tree

OMG I can't believe you're making me wait! Ok, I'll be patient. I'm dying to see those big babes!!!


----------



## petitpas

Wow, what gorgeous pictures to wake up to!

I'm afraid I like my anonymity on here too much to post wedding pictures publicly but I will add a new bump pic to my journal later. Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful I wanted a pic!!!! :( now we have to wait ages!!!! Lol! Ur probably tired growing those to baby's lol! X
Gorgeous wedding pics ladies how lovely to share our pics x
Well I have to say this last week I felt but healthier I have bit more energy! 

Had an email from work yesterday an I have 58 days leave to take before going on maternity! So I will be finishing work about 3rd week in may! Whoop whoop summer off!! X


----------



## jenny25

Wow ain't you all been chatty lol I fell asleep last night and i forgot to take my evening progesterone oops puddin is fine I checked him or her out this morning 
I will need to boot up the laptop and show pics of Paul some people seem too think he resembles prince William personally I can't see it lol

Fili thanks for the introduction it brought a year to my eye how you can remember evey single detail xxx


----------



## daviess3

An me Jenny I felt really loved! Lol! X
Ah prince William bit different to my bit of rough lol! 
Is anyone else staying team yellow? X


----------



## jenny25

I'm not sure we are in abit of a debate here because of our history this is our rainbow when I had aarron I had a c section I got postnatal depression because I didn't feel connected with him so I said to Paul I want to build a bond even if it's just us and you guys that know and everyone will know the day of the birth but Paul said he doesn't know if he wants to find out x


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies! lovely pics!

Heart happy 16 weeks, Pip happy 24 weeks (wow!) and happy 5 weeks to me!! (baby steps, baby steps lol!!)

Fili lovely introductions and fabulous memory hope you are having a fab day in London - sounds like a great day out and probably just what you need!

Lambs - what a lovely inspirational story, i have read some of your journal and couldnt be happier for you right now!

Love all the success stories on this thread!

Pups - you said your EPU had recently introduced same policy as mine, how did you go about getting early scans?

im still annoyed about the early scan and i could lie and say ive had bleeding or pain but i keep thinking if i do that it will jinx it as so far its going well!! im getting the bloods done next week twice and the following week also so that will help reassure me if they are going in the right direction. then if i make it past 8 weeks (furthest milestone to date) i will probably pay for an early scan. tests are still dark so im feeling ok at the moment, FRER was much darker than the control line this morning and i will do a digi on sunday praying for a 3+!!!


----------



## puppycat

Bumpy i went to see GP who wrote a referral letter basically lying saying i'd had pain and she was worried about possible ectopic. I didn't lie to her because i had no idea they'd stopped scanning RPL.

my DH is 11yrs older than me! Can you tell? Lol

Staying team yellow too


----------



## jenny25

Happy v day pip xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah pip congrats hun!! 
Bumpy that's pants at mine they will scan u if u say ur worried an had repeat loss! It's worth a call! X 
Jen I no what I mean I'm a bit undecided an hubby is adamant he doesn't want to no an I do think the surprise will be fab!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I feel quite lost... OH has gone out to his mums and took Izzy so i can have the afternoon to myself... except i feel very very lost and on edge... 
Iv got a whole evening without her tomrrow because were going out to a ice hockey game. :(


----------



## jenny25

Hun that's normal I was like tht with aarron he was my first rainbow baby and I was very protective it does get easier hun xxx what hockey team do you watch ? I also watch hockey xx


----------



## puppycat

Had a call from the garage, £700 to fix car. My grandparents can't afford it all so we'll have to pay £200 today and arrange to pay them back asap. Don't know how we're gonna manage :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Nottingham Panthers my home team :D


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tracie - I felt the same way the first time without Olivia - and to this day, she is only allowed to stay with DH's mom! I am so lucky to have her as an inlaw, she took me right on in as her on and she sticks to Olivia's schedule without a fuss - I had to go to Louisiana a few weeks ago for my grandmothers funeral (she lived here in GA but wanted to be buried there) and I had to leave Olivia for 3 days!!! I didn't even worry about her, I am confident that she is in the best hands! Dh's step-dad never had kids, so to him having Olivia is just the most amazing thing, he stops by the house like once a day to see her lol!!! They also spoil her and this child will NEVER want for anything if we let them have their way! It gets easier as time goes on, you slowly develop trust and confindence and then one day you'll be able to leave her for a weekend and not even worry b/c you know that she is in good hands! It takes time and from what I understand that's not just for PAL girls either, my aunt has a 6 year old and he has never stayed the night anywhere without one of his parents!! 

How is everyone this morning? I'm crappy, Olivia hasn't slept good in 2 nights and I am sooo sleepy!


----------



## jenny25

Puppy that sucks you would be cheaper getting a run around hun xz

Ooo my home team is the brae head pirates and braehead clan but I'm living in Essex now so I watch Romford raiders oooo fellow hockey girl love it xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - so sorry about your car hon, I'm sure it will work out somehow...just when you least expect it something will come through!!


----------



## puppycat

My plan for next week is to call the finance company and find out how much is left to pay on it and if they'll buy it back. If not i'll see if i can sell it and how much we'd get. If that corresponds to the hp value it's gone.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:D were playing the steelers ( hisssss booooo ) lol should be a cracking match :D


----------



## heart tree

Happy V Day Pip!!!

Happy 5 weeks Bumpy! I like the idea of paying privately for an 8 week scan if you can't get in earlier. I paid for private scans for a while. My other doctor would have done them for free, but I was so traumatized by getting bad news there all the time I went somewhere else. It was the best money I ever spent.

Puppy, that really sucks about the car. Sounds like you have a plan in mind. I hope they buy it back from you. 

Tracie try as best you can to enjoy a little time to yourself. She'll be back before you know it and you can have massive snuggles.

Davies, I'm jealous of all of your leave! You lucky girl. I'm definitely finding out the gender. My husband kind of wants a surprise but I don't think I'll be able to bond with this baby properly without knowing. 

Good morning to everyone else! Or afternoon as the case may be for some of you. Can't wait for Hopefuls twinny pics.

Think I'm getting sick again. Sore throat and stuffy nose. Luckily I'm working from home today.


----------



## hopeful23456

baby b's arm and both heads (the full pic view of him wasn't the best, he was all scrunched up)

baby a on other pic


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for sharing! Baby A's arm looks like she's in the middle of doing an Olympic back stroke. Michael Phelps, watch out!

Gorgeous wedding pic. 

Now I feel satisfied! LOL!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

your pretty :D ( jealous! )


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 5 weeks bumpy! it goes slow at first and then just gets so fast, the weeks start to fly by. with iui cycles, early scans are typical to rule out ectopic - i think maybe you could ask for a scan for the reason of ruling that out? 

happy 16 weeks heart! i coughed a few times last night, dry coughs, and the night before had a completely stuffy nose on one side, but then I wake up fine. hoping you don't get sick! i'm working from home today too.

happy 24 weeks pip! (again, your weeks go by faster for some reason? every time I turn around he's a week older!!! ;) 

tracie- i can't imagine how i will feel the first time i am by myself, probably about as nervous as ever. i'm sure it gets better each time but i feel for ya.

davies - wow you are going on leave early! i wish i was on leave now, wouldn't that be great? i'm only planning for 2-3 months (i'm sure it will be more like 3). i think it's cool to not find out gender but i would never do it (just because i'm too much of a control freak). 

puppy - really sucks about the car, too bad you don't know someone personally who could fix it (if you were here, I know of someone...)

hi 3x and jen! that's ok about the prog, just take it next time....


----------



## jenny25

Oooo good l luck with the game hunwe are playing wrightlink raiders on Sunday then Cardiff away next weekend 

Puppy I think that's a good idea hun xx

Hopeful what lovely pictures soooo cute and thanks for the advice on the progesterone I've never forgotten before xxx

Just back from the dentist finish now woo hoo everything is fixed xx


----------



## puppycat

Love all the photos :)

Laura having her afternoon nap and DH popped out so it's all quiet here. Bliss.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Well, I finally got those frers and I think the test line is darker than the control line! Tell me what yall think...these were taken at the 1 minute mark! 19 dpo today!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 3









007.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









008.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hopeful23456

i think those lines look great 3x!


----------



## puppycat

Definitely darker 3x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Love love love the pics hopeful!!

Happy v-day pip!!

Hello everyone else :hi:


----------



## puppycat

Hi :wave:


----------



## petitpas

Aw, thanks for the lovely V-day well-wishes :kiss:
I'm so chuffed!

Pups, sorry about the car. I hope you can figure out a satisfactory payment plan :hugs:

Hopeful, your babies look like they are dancing in there :D


----------



## hopeful23456

great day, got the cribs, dresser and mattresses delivered AND got the call with the results of the alpha-fetoprotein test I just gave blood for yesterday and all normal. whoo-hoo! and it's nice and warm out for MN in Feb, maybe about 40 deg F?

I think I missed something but happy V-day Pip! V-day late?


----------



## puppycat

Happy V day Pip :happydance:

Sorry, missed the scans, awesome, they're so big now!!


----------



## heart tree

3xscharmer said:


> Well, I finally got those frers and I think the test line is darker than the control line! Tell me what yall think...these were taken at the 1 minute mark! 19 dpo today!

They look good to me. :thumbup:

Hopeful, what's a alpha-fetoprotein test? Congrats on good results even though I don't know what it is! And yay to cribs!!!


----------



## heart tree

Nevermind Hopeful, it's the AFP test! I got that too. Yours came back so quickly!


----------



## cla

Hopeful your pics are beautiful hun xxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i can't believe the results came back so fast, less than 24 hours.


----------



## heart tree

I did mine on Monday and am still waiting for the results. If I don't hear by next Monday I'm going to call. 

How big were your babies measuring yesterday? Any details you want to share about the appointment? I love hearing all about people's experiences.


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful - yay to quick good results sweetie, fab pics too

Happy V Day Pip - its like another milestone reached, before you know it baby will be here!

Heart - hope you get your results soon - kick them up the arse to get a move on lol...

Getting slightly freaked out i have 2 weeks till hes full term - where the hell has time gone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

That's amazing Lou! You are going to be holding your little guy in no time! It's funny, I feel like I'm trying so hard just to get through this pregnancy that I forget sometimes that there will be an actual baby at the end of all of this! LOL!


----------



## hopeful23456

2 weeks Lou? That's so quick! Can't wait! Are you still doing a home birth?

Heart- the heartbeats were each 152 and they didn't measure crown to rump and will start measuring a diff way next time i think? I dont remember how they will measure it though. It's some more accurate way I think? That they do when they are bigger

And I asked where my uterus was and it's at my belly button and has started pushing it out


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the details! I'm fascinated by them. So what you're seeing is definitely not bloat anymore. It's definitely a proper bump! That's amazing. I have to take my 16 week bump shot. Haven't washed my hair in 2 days and am going to go to the gym first. But once I'm clean I want to take one. I'm trying to document each week I hope you are too!


----------



## Embo78

A little late but here's my hairy man with my lil sister...

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/5030df8d.jpg

I really want the baby to inherit his amazing blue eyes :)


----------



## ttclou25

Great pic - he def has deep blue eyes!!

Hopeful - still set on the homebirth - have the midwife roundon tues to run through everything and the pool arrives in 2 weeks!!! 

is anyone getting any flutters yet??


----------



## Embo78

I'm definitely getting flutters Lou. It's amazing. It mainly happens in the evening and I turn the tv off and just sit there with a goofy smile on my face!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

cute pic embo! the blue looks great. 

lou - you are brave! so brave!


----------



## jenny25

Here is a picture of us on our wedding day xzx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/b0e2ef67.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

Lou - I am having some flutters too. Nothing solid like a kick, but strange sensations I think just might be our babe!

Thanks for all the pictures ladies, so fun to put faces to names, I will try and find a good one to post. I especially love the wedding pictures. I love wedding pictures!! haha

I am going away about 2 hours south of Seattle this weekend with some ladies. I can't wait. Its a cabin so we can take our shoes off when we get there tonight and put them on again to leave on Sunday!! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Just got my results back from my second trimester screening. My risk for everything went down dramatically from my first trimester screening!! :happydance:

For Down's Syndrome it went down from 1/620 to 1/4300
For Trisomy 18 it went down from 1/6100 to 1/27,000
I got a new test for Smith Lemli Opitz and got the best number possible 1/10,000
I also got a new test for AFP which tests for neural tube defects and it was normal

I'm soooo happy! No amnio for me!!! :happydance:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lou - congrats on almost being full term!!

Jenny - great pic, absolutley beautifull!!

Heart - yay for no amnio!!


----------



## heart tree

Em, your hubby has great eyes! 

Jen, you look lovely. I like your hair shorter though. So pretty. 

I haven't felt any flutters yet that I know of. I'm trying to pay close attention now.

Croy, have a great weekend! Sounds sublime.


----------



## Embo78

Heart that is fantastic news :)

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats heart! 

Love the pic jen!


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - great news hunni!!! I bet thats alot of your mind now... yippi!!!

Jenny - beautiful wedding dress i love your hair too

Croyden/embo - yay to the flutters - i wasnt sure at first at 15-16 weeks but it def is baby as they slowly get harder then one day your walking along and look like a freak as hes jabbed me in the bladder and i crouch in agony, people look at me like im in labour lol

Hopeful - im not brave yet - you can say that IF i manage a home birth im only 2 mins away from the hospital so can chicken out at any point!!


----------



## heart tree

Not as good as Embo's numbers, but not bad for a 37 year old if I do say so myself! I'm so thrilled right now. One more milestone!

Lou, I like your avatar. My husband just got glasses yesterday and they look a lot like your husband's. Assuming that man you are sitting with is your husband! I can't wait for the flutters. I have a feeling I'll notice them before 20 weeks since I'm so attuned to my uterus given the adenomyosis I have. I'm sure you're going to birth that baby at home in serious style!


----------



## ttclou25

lol :haha: yep hes my husband :haha:

I wanted to get a nice bump pic but im still yet to get one for my avatar - ill just have to wait for the pic of my little man when he comes.

They are fab results whatever age - even for a 37 year old!! :winkwink:


----------



## ttclou25

IVe just read back my post and I was being silly heart lol I sound a bit mean and it could be taken the wrong way on text.


----------



## heart tree

I didn't take anything as mean Lou! It didn't even occur to me that it could be taken that way! No need to worry!


----------



## ttclou25

Is that the last of all tests now?? Are you just waiting on 20 week scan?


----------



## heart tree

Yes, that's it for genetic abnormality screening. Now it's just the anatomy scan on March 15 for me. I can't wait. Less than a month away!

Hopeful has her anatomy scan the week before me and Croy and Davies have theirs the day before me. I can't wait for us all to get the healthy baby report. We'll all know in a month from now!


----------



## Embo78

My 20 week scan is the 21st march heart. You can put it on the front page if you like :)


----------



## ttclou25

Oh wow I didn't realise it was only next month now for the most of you. I wonder if it will be half and half or more boys/girls!! It's just the best feeling coming out after u find out the sex, I felt like I bonded with him that little bit more.


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies congrats heart fab news, i am a little bit worried about mine though embos results in 100000 urs is about same as mine an im 7 years younger! I hope that doesnt come out wrong! Just makes me panic a bit considering my measurement was 1.2 which is low i wonder what the blood test measures an who i can ask i feel really worried!

I feel flutters girls like trapped wind kinda? dunno if its that but bubbly tummy had it for over a week now but nithing else!! 

Im team yellow at 20 weeks scan!! Am i only one? x


----------



## heart tree

Embo I'll update the front page! :thumbup:

Lou, I have a scan this coming Thursday and am hoping to get a peek at the baby's bits. If not then I'll have to wait until March 15. 

Davies, did you get the second trimester bloods done? My results today were a combination of my first and second trimester bloods, my NT measurement which was 1.3 and my age. I bet if you had the second tri bloods done your risk would go down even further. Don't fret. Your numbers are brilliant.


----------



## puppycat

Davies i'm team yellow too.

Been feeling beanie every day a few times. It's lush x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pup what was ur result puppy?? 
Heart I do feel bit better now! Lol maybe I need to ask uk ladies if we get that do we get a second tri blood test for another result? Scares me as I asked my friend who's pg an she made out like she couldn't find her result! As if! It's not sort of thing u lose! I would rather she just say hers was very different to mine coz I do feel bit scared! May call mw Monday! Ok sum1 tell me am I being hormonal an dramatic! Lol x


----------



## heart tree

You are being hormonal and dramatic! LOL!

Seriously, I wouldn't tell you your numbers were good if I was concerned. Think about it logically. I can't remember your exact numbers but if you have a 1.2 measurement and a 1/4000 chance of Down's, you aren't going to have a baby with Down's. If you had a 2.7 measurement and a 1/4000 chance, I'd be more concerned. Or, if you had a 1.2 measurement and a 1/4 chance of Down's I'd be concerned. But the two combined is a very good thing. Your baby is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving all the good stuff...

Pip...happy V day :cloud9:

Have no idea where everyone else is...this thread moves so fast :haha:

Loving all the pics...great to put faces to names :thumbup:

Embo..heart fab numbers :yipee:

Davies...stop panicking :haha:

Bumpy...happy 5 weeks :hugs:

3x...good to see you again...tests look good :thumbup:

Tracie...hope you're not missing the diva tooooo much :winkwink:

Hopeful...love the scan pics :cloud9:

Puppy...pants about the car but yay for flutters :hugs:

I know I've missed people...so sorry :dohh:

Sat in the airport waiting to fly home...hoping it's the last child free holiday we have....

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Never thank u enjoy flight drink lots of water an wiggle those toes an enjoy a film. X
Heart thank u ok will stop it!? Sorry if it seemed like I was rising on ur parade! No intentiob of! X


----------



## heart tree

No honey bun, you aren't raining on my parade! It's PAL Normal to compare our pregnancies to others. Don't worry about it in the slightest. We all have our moments! :hugs:

Andrea, have a safe flight home. You are the next up for a scan. Monday is a few more sleeps away.


----------



## puppycat

Davies do u mean my results for the testing etc you girls have been chatting about?
DH and i turned down the testing, we did with Laura too, it is hugely personal and i totally understand why RPL ladies especially do the tests but for us we don't want to know. I don't want to come over 'holier than though' because honestly i think its individual choice but we decided it wouldn't make any difference to the outcome for us. :) x


----------



## puppycat

Hope u enjoyed your break Never, have missed your colourful posts ;) x


----------



## heart tree

It's so true, Puppy. It's a very individual choice. The fact that you are 26 also decreases your chances drastically which is comforting. My husband and I weren't prepared to bring a severely disabled child into the world if we could help it. And given our ages, our risks were much higher. Obviously something could still be wrong, but for us, the tests were exactly what we needed to do. But I completely respect anyone who decides against them. I know Andrea isn't doing them either and she's over 35.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and you didn't come across as holier than thou!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Heart, i'm so paranoid! Lol


----------



## daviess3

Thanks u two pups completely get it hun, personal choice, I probably shouldn't just ask!! I always got in trouble for tgat! Talking first thinking after! Well I'm off to bed tres tired!! Need some beauty sleep xx


----------



## puppycat

Haha no Davies i don't mind u asking. Night hun, i'm hungry now!


----------



## Neversaynever

Yup...this old duffer at 36 (birthday was Monday) isn't having the testing done...and im staying team yellow :thumbup:

Everyone had different views...my opinion is also that I know that things can still happen all the way to L&D. Also, I didn't want to stress out over numbers that may not even mean bad news :shrug:

Puppy...moi colourful? :haha:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

You are already beautiful, but have a good night's sleep Davies!

I'm about to go to the gym for my first time in over 3 months. I'm going to feel soooo out of shape! I'm determined to have a fit pregnancy though. Have to start somewhere.


----------



## puppycat

Lol colourful indeed. Love the no bull attitude!
Ritz mmmm lol, so naughty before bed!


----------



## Neversaynever

Enjoy the gym heart :wacko:

Puppy..I like a tuc biscuit too :haha:

Yeah...my chops get me in trouble at times too though :dohh:

XxX


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - hope you have a good workout! I hate working out...well, sometimes I like it, lets off alot of stress and emotions but don't know if I'll do it while pregnant. I was told not to with Olivia b/c I wasn't gaining weight forever! 

Never - Hello again!! How ya doing? How was the trip?

Davies - Night!! Hope you have pleasant dreams!

Pup - eat something for me will ya? I've either been starving all day or trying to find something that sounds good to eat...Nothing sounds good lol!


----------



## beth30

I got me beta results back today... 32 on monday, 256 on friday!


----------



## heart tree

That's super news Beth! They're doubling every 32 hours which is perfect.


----------



## beth30

I was just worried that they were low... but excited they were doubling.


----------



## ttclou25

Great news Beth!

There's so many Of you staying team yellow, how do you do it! Im just super impatient I think. I'm also impatient to know what sex all your lo"s are. Heart you should def be able to have a sneak peak at your next scan. I found out at 15 weeks. 

Right need to get up I've got hypnobirthing all day today, I'll be super duper chilled later x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ttclou25 said:


> Great news Beth!
> 
> There's so many Of you staying team yellow, how do you do it! Im just super impatient I think. I'm also impatient to know what sex all your lo"s are. Heart you should def be able to have a sneak peak at your next scan. I found out at 15 weeks.
> 
> Right need to get up I've got hypnobirthing all day today, I'll be super duper chilled later x

I couldnt do it either! i just had to no. We were convinced we were having a boy right up untill half n hour b4 the scan then we changed our mind. she took a look, which took alot of persuading because she had buried her bum then she asked if we could see what we was having, i shouted boy! she laughed and said no thats a girl, shes just got the cord around her legs lol... then at 20 weeks she had her butt pressed against my stomach showing the world she was a girl lol... flirt!


----------



## petitpas

Beth, what a great doubling time! :thumbup:

Heart, fab news on your results! I think I feel a bit like you do and find it quite hard realising that I will have a baby at the end of this. It'll be 2.5 years from when I was first pregnant and we were waiting to start even before that! 
It's like I went to university all over again...
I really need to get a grip and start organising the nursery :haha: and buy clothes!

Davies, I can't remember what my results were but for Downs it was in the thousands. Whether it was 1,000 or 10,000 I really don't care. What I was really worried about were the other two results - Pataus and Edwards syndrome as they are incompatible with life but the risk was negligible.
Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!

Lou have a fun day hypnobirthing!
Beth great that your numbers are increasing appropriately!
Heart I'm so happy that your results are looking good great news!!!!

Afm I'm happy as got a 3+ on the digi this morning! Came up in about 40 seconds rather than the 3 mins also. Anyone know how high your hcg should be at 3+ is it 2000?


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pip do they do that test at 20 week scan? I do feel bit better! I also feel like u guys I can't get my head around will actually get a baby soon! My first loss was 2 years ago an have been trying for 3 an half years do it almost feels like it will never happen! X

Well it's popped out all of a sudden it's popped!! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Pic davies!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww girls your pics are gorgeous all round!! I'll post some of mine again later but I away then take them off here just to be safe! 

Bumps it's definitely 2000+ :cloud9: are you going into your fifth week now? X x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart that is so fab!! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Beth great news!! 
Lou - hope you enjoy your class!


----------



## filipenko32

I went to see a consultant last night after our London day trip, because we went privately he fitted us in on his last appointment at 8pm!! Spent 2 hours reassuring us. He thinks I should go down the steroid/intralipid route again and reassured us that the trisomy loss was random. He thinks my other losses were likely normal chromosomes even the large yolk sac one and that this was random bad luck, that the meds I was on prolonged a bad embryos life when most women wouldn't even get pregnant! He said having no cramps was excellent though as when you do get period pains in pregnancy it means the placenta is coming away!!!!! but so many women do get them and are ok aren't they :shrug:? So perhaps the steroids did work for me implantation placenta wise and it was just a bad embryo this time. How unlucky can I get!!??


----------



## Embo78

I just wanted to go back to what pups said. We had the testing done because we wanted to know whether something was wrong so we could prepare for a downs baby (if that was the case) If I'd been told I had a baby that would've been in great pain when it was born and wouldn't survive very long we wouldn't have been prepared to continue. 

I don't judge anyone for these very personal decisions. These are just our thoughts and feelings over testing.

Anyway, I'm off to go swimming now with my three and my neice. Might as well enjoy the last day of half term with the munchkins!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks puppy over 2000 is pretty exciting! I'm 5+1 but because it came up so quickly I reckon it might have shown 3+ a couple of days ago! I'm getting my hcg done on mon and wed and also the following week so praying for good numbers!!!!

Have fun swimming embo!

Fili although that does sound really lucky I'm really confident that next time will be it for you. I'm glad he reassured you s bit and hope you had a fab day out too!


----------



## filipenko32

I personally agree with embo, but also know it's a very personal decision and one i totally respect. Personally i would not want to bring a child into the world with disabilities, i think life is hard enough so i would want to know. Sad as it is age-wise I'm afraid random is ramdom and younger ladies are affected too. Girls your risk of having a chromosome abnormality is only slightly higher in your 30's, it's more when youre 40 + that the risk is *significant.* My age related chance of having a trisomy loss was ridiculously low but it happened and my last loss was normal. That trisomy 13/18 loss could have continued to full term but not for long so that scares me personally even more. Again though it's a very 
*personal* decision and I completely understand someone choosing not to have the 
test done either for different but equally valued reasons as embo said.


----------



## bumpyplease

Sorry that meant to say unlucky not lucky!


----------



## filipenko32

...also for recurrent miscarriers I think once bitten twice shy, you no longer have that laid back pregnant luxury as you know things can and do go wrong. But Davies I do want to add that with numbers like yours you've got more chance of being hit by lightning than anything being wrong so don't worry one bit!


----------



## filipenko32

Have you decided what to do scan wise bumps?


----------



## bumpyplease

For now I'm not doing anything. Going to see how the bloods go over next two weeks and then decide whether to pay for a scan or not. I've ran out of tests now and not even tempted to buy any more (yet!!!)


----------



## puppycat

Having those tests for preparation is such a good idea. I don't have much faith in the results though because my younger sister was diagnosed spinabifida while in utero and my mum was advised, strongly, to terminate. She didn't and there was nothing wrong with my sister but my mum had months of unnecessary worry :( 

The beauty of it all is that we have that choice. Its so important that women feel like they're completely in control.


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy that's awesome news about the 3+! You are on your way. I have no idea what the hcg should be because we don't have those tests in the US. But it sounds like Fili has you sorted, as always.

Fili, glad to hear you got reassuring news from the consultant. I have to say I agree with him. It seems the most logical. So does that mean you are going to hold off on IVF/PGD for now? When will you start trying again?

Davies, I want to see your bump! I'm going to have my husband take one of me today. I want him to start taking them so my face can be in the pictures too. I'll post it once he takes it. It's only 6:30am here so he's still sleeping. 

I didn't take progesterone again last night and it's the longest I've gone without it. 4 days now. And I haven't felt that niggling pain from my adeno. I've been checking the hb to make sure it is still strong, and it's stronger than ever. I'm feeling more confident that my body is working properly.

I went to the gym yesterday. It was great to exercise again. I did 30 minutes on the elliptical machine and did a few arm exercises. I read a celebrity magazine while on the elliptical and kept it pretty mellow. It was fun. Baby's hb was definitely faster after the work out. I made sure to keep my heart rate at 120 though so I was in the safe zone. 

I keep waking up every morning thinking I'm getting sick. Sore throat, stuffy nose. I can't tell if I am or not. It kind of goes away during the day. Today I feel a little achy too. Not sure if I'll go to yoga today or not. 

Hope everyone is out enjoying their day!


----------



## daviess3

will do piclater ladies i promise!!! I am thinking of making a veggie soup for dinner yum yum so off to shops to pick out few nice veg!! x


----------



## heart tree

Ok Davies, I can't wait to see your bump!


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I love veggie soups and it's such an easy way to cheat my body into getting extra vitamins. Last night my mum and I made radish leaf soup. You should try it some day - it's yummy!

As for the blood tests, the standard test is around 12 weeks (part of the nt scan). There is another one called the quadruple test but it is not standard. As far as I can tell it is offered to women who book in later (are too late for the nt test window) or are having multiples.

Pups, one of my best friend has spina bifida and is confined to a wheelchair. I would not want to be without her and would be proud to have a child like her.

Everyone has a different line they draw to what is acceptable to them or not. It is so incredibly personal and when something comes up it is awful how people's principles are tested. I really feel for anyone having to make a decision and hope that after all we have been through nobody here will be forced to fxfxfxfx


----------



## bumpyplease

Veggie soup sounds yummy! Can't wait to see bump pics ladies!

I was just in asda and had a massive urge for something fruity but not actual fruit! So had to buy some tropical fruit juice and a lemon tart for tonight after tea! Made me laugh as I remember you ladies and your fruity demands (was it oranges?) a few weeks ago!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy I couldn't get enough of oranges for a while. I don't have that craving anymore, but it's a pretty common one! Enjoy!

I love soup. Radish leaf soup sounds interesting. Care to share the recipe?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey ladies, what can you tell me about Vitamin D? Anyone on it? I was just researching it and well I don't *think* it applies to me b/c if you noticed in my pictures, I stay pretty tanned in the summertime and most of vitamin D comes from the sun! I have also been pregnant 3xs in the summer and miscarried all 3! But unfortunaltly for me and DH I am very impulsive and after reading up on vitamin D preventing miscarriage, I kinda freaked out and since I can't get to the store today, I went on a hunt and found some vitamin D drops that were for Olivia (pediatrician told us it was not necessary to give those to her) and I decided to take them in combination with my prenatal and that should give me approx. 1200 iu and the study quoated between 2000-4000 iu! I have enough drops to get me through a couple of days, but my question is should I go buy somemore vitamin D or should I just quit taking them? I remember when I got pregnant with DD I had just started tanning again but after I found out, I quit tanning as much as I normally do and just got out in the sunshine every couple of days...what should I do here????


----------



## puppycat

That was beautiful Pip xx


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/97b3247a.jpg
Today's bump x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Cute bump davies!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh cute Davies!

3x sorry I don't know anything really about bit d I'm not taking it but hopefully one of the other girls can help you xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Davies - coming along nicely !!!! Do u think u will like people touching your tum ? 

Heart - I was surprised to learn no sit ups allowed even though I been doing them last couple of months whoops - only once a week though - did u know that? Gym wow hope u felt good afterwards :) 

3x - I don't think u need additional vit d - we are supposed to build up enough vit d and store it in our bodies for the winter months . O that's what a nutritionist was explaining to me last week in this health talk last week


----------



## daviess3

I'm not sure I did think that! Spme days I can talk about being preg some days I can't!! So will prob b same with my stomach!! X


----------



## heart tree

Love the bump! You look adorable!

Pretty I stopped doing sit ups but there are modified ways to do abdominal exercises. Right now I'm doing yoga 2x a week and will try to go to the gym to do cardio 2-3x a week. I'll do some light weights at the gym too. I also walk a lot which is great. 

I think I felt baby today during yoga! Little pops. Amazing!


----------



## Embo78

Oh yay to feelin bubs :) it really is amazing isn't it?


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- many women with rpl have low vitD3, I do per tests taken about 2 yrs ago so I take 2000 iu d3 daily. I don't know what's diff about d3 but that is the one to take. 

Cute bump Davies!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks pretty and hopefull - just not sure if it's something I need...do they test for Vit., d deficency when they run your pregnancy workup at 8 weeks? I ask b/c I had my regular pregnancy workup during last pregnancy and if they do, then I may call the doc and ask what my results were? I did pick up some vit D-3 and am considering taking it like every other day it's only 1000ui but I just don't know yet, my research indicated that 80% of americans don't have enough vit D and that most americans should be taking an extra supplement. I'm going to look into it more! 

Everyone have a good day??


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> Mom2mmcjg - what are we gonna shorten that to? Lol.
> Are you bloated too hun?

Good question. I just put the first initials of all five of my boys, MMCJG. Mallory, Madison, Christian, Jadon, and Gavin. 

So bloated! I look 7 months already! Of course I really couldn't care less. I love having ANY kind of pregnancy symptom.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks pretty and hopefull - just not sure if it's something I need...do they test for Vit., d deficency when they run your pregnancy workup at 8 weeks? I ask b/c I had my regular pregnancy workup during last pregnancy and if they do, then I may call the doc and ask what my results were? I did pick up some vit D-3 and am considering taking it like every other day it's only 1000ui but I just don't know yet, my research indicated that 80% of americans don't have enough vit D and that most americans should be taking an extra supplement. I'm going to look into it more!
> 
> Everyone have a good day??

Most doctors don't, I had never had my vitamin D checked in 5 pregnancies. Not until I found my current awesome doctor did I even know Vitamin D was so necessary. Ask your doc to test you, he will I'm sure.


----------



## petitpas

I never had a blood test to confirm vitamin D deficiency but both a specialist in the US and my specialist here recommended I take a 1,000 iu daily supplement of D3.

Apparently, a large part of Western poulations are deficient and an even higher proportion of women who miscarry (especially rpl women). There has even been talk at national level here to make vitamin D supplements part of the recommendations just like with folic acid.

I don't think it will harm to take 1,000iu. Any more than that and you might want to check with your doctor? In general, I think it's a good idea to let your doctor know about any vitamins you are taking (don't forget to check what is in your prenatals).

Heart, it was really easy. We boiled some potatoes in chicken stock (I'm sure vegetable stock will be just as good).
We washed two bushels of radish leaves (they need a good rinsing as they usually have quite a bit of earth and grit in them) and I chopped them up a bit with some kitchen scissors.
We also chopped up two onions and some leek (optional), fried them in butter, added the radish leaves, then the potato with stock. Cooked it all for a few minutes, seasoned with salt and pepper only, zapped it all with a blender and voila!
Best served topped with parmesan and cress (alfalfa sprouts, I think they might be called in the US?). Delish!

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/IMAG0218.jpg 

Davies, you have cute little bump :cloud9:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pip - that looks good!! My prenatal has 400iu and I bought some suppliments that are 1000iu...so I'm thinking if I cut the suppliment in half I'll get about 900iu! Poblem with talking to my doc is that she knows me so well and she usually just agrees to go along with what I want to do...like taking baby aspirin, she told me she didn't know if I needed it but it would most certainly be safe! She's all about me being pro-active about my fertility and pregnancies...I think I'll just take the vit D suppliments and have them test me when I go in at 8 weeks and see where to go from there, it's winter so I'm not getting any sun and I didn't get to tan as much last summer b/c I was still doing the new mom thing!


----------



## 3xscharmer

So suppliments are liquid, so I'm going to take them everyother day so 1000uiu everyother day would be like 500iu everyday added with my 400iu from my prenatal! One the one hand I just want to mimic my pregnancies with my sucessfull pregnancy...on the other hand I have mimiced them and still m/c'd, this is kinda frustrating but I am going to add the vit D and I don't think it's really gonna hurt anything, I mean if I were out in the sun tanning for an hour or two like I usually do, then I'd be getting way more right?

On another note, tomorrow is a big day for me...while 2 of my m/c's were at 10 and 11 weeks - 3 of them I miscarried right at or right before 5 weeks. So basically if I make it through the next couple of days, then I've got a little hope to this pregnancy and then if 8 week appt is good then I should be okay! Least I hope this is what's going to happen!


----------



## daviess3

Fxd 3x xxx
Pip looks gorgeous! My veg soup better b nice im going to have it at lunch today with crusty bread! As we're going to mil!!! An she doing a roast an I really can't stomach that right now especially not hers! It's not the nicest! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Good morning lovlies how are we all?

Im tiered zzzzz. me and OH went out for first time together since Izzy was born. Was lovely. Went to a ice hockey match :D shame we had 3 mouthy, foul languaged drunk girls behind us that just had to ruien it ( seriously aging to quickly here lol ) but yeah it was a cracking match :D


----------



## justwaiting

3x sorry to chime in late on the Vit D. I have just been told I'm deficient and started on 1000iu a day supplements, told to spend more time in the sun and eat more vit d enriched food. It was part of my pregnancy work up but I had it done at 14wks because my specialist didn't do it earlier. They didn't talk about it effecting anything then the babies bone development and didn't mention anything about RPL. I will ask the ob on Tuesday tho and see what they say. 

Cute bump davies.


----------



## bumpyplease

Glad you had a nice evening tracie

Happy 5 weeks charmer!


----------



## petitpas

Good for going out, Tracie!

3x, I doubt the vitamin D will harm you. 
Fingers crossed your baby makes it through your critical week! Fxfxfxfx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies, makes me feel so much better about my decision! I'm just trying to figure out if I should go buy some lower dosel so I can take them everyday! 

SO far today so good...take a look at my tests!
1st one is todays 21 dpo - control line is getting even lighter
2nd is my 19 and 21 dpo progression
and the last two are my dollar store tests! 
Funny how the dollars store shows a better progression!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3









006.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 5









009.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeful23456

Beth- congrats on the beta! 

Tracie- is it easier to get out now for awhile and know izzy is safe?

Pip- I'm in bed just wishing I could get up and eat that soup, looks so good. 

Fili- glad to hear you got to see the dr! London sounds awesome if you don't have to drive in the traffic. I can't wait for your bfp, next time is going to be good luck.

3x - congrats on 5 weeks! The vit d test was part of a ton of rpl tests I had done. I don't et sun at all really and esp not in winter in mn, the only time I've been tan in over 10 years was for my wedding (avatar pic was taken from a pic someone took at the wedding). The lines look great!

Hi bumpy n davies and just! Morning heart! Hello to anyone I missed!

I'm getting shirts and bras today, no more delaying , my boobs have entered another growth spurt and hurt! I have nothing to wear anymore except for a lot of pants I bought that are too big but I wear them anyway.

This week we are going to be onions croy, davies n heart! Another veggie that can be bigger or smaller.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

She spent the evening with my parents. i kept txting every hour to check on her lol... it was better because we was doing stuff so kinda took our minds off of leaving her.


----------



## heart tree

Morning everyone. Looks like I'll need some soup sooner than later. I'm officially sick for the second time in two months. I can't believe I have another cold. I never get sick. Guess I'm really pregnant! LOL! Had a horrible night's sleep due to sneezing and blowing my nose. Up at 4:30 too. I fell back asleep on the couch but now I'm tired and sick. Blah. 

I wish I had some of Pip or Davies's soup. Going to get my husband to buy me some so I don't have to cook. Glad it's a long weekend and I don't have to work tomorrow. 

Hope everyone else is feeling healthy!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Hopeful do maternity shirts allow for boon growth too? Onions! Size ambiguity or not that's still pretty big when you think how they started off!! :cloud9: I asked my doc about Femara and he said he only gives it to obese ladies!?! He said clomid might be an option as one of the last resorts for me but thinking of taking it sooner ie this time round! X


----------



## filipenko32

Boob not boon


----------



## filipenko32

Heart your immune system is well and truly supressed! X


----------



## heart tree

Fili that's so strange he only gives it to obese women. All the women I know who have taken it have been slim. Too bad. I never took Clomid but I liked Femara. My friend took both and preferred Femara. Oh well, the side effects from Clomid don't last too long if you even get them, and will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/Photo0229.jpg

Izzy and her new friend Barney :D


----------



## daviess3

Heart hope u feel better xx
Fili my side effects with clomid was putting on a stone an half with it very hard to shift! Hit flushes for about 5 days a month! An being a hormonal dragon for 5 days a month headaches an that's it like heart said all short term apart from weight gain an that was there throughout! An stayed! My doc said they use femara for cancer patients!! 

Hopeful an onion seems smaller to me than an avocado does it u? X


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Fili that's so strange he only gives it to obese women. All the women I know who have taken it have been slim. Too bad. I never took Clomid but I liked Femara. My friend took both and preferred Femara. Oh well, the side effects from Clomid don't last too long if you even get them, and will be worth it in the long run.

Thanks heart! I know! I thought it was very strange too. Anyway he was a recurrent mc specialist not a fertility man so when i see my fertility man I'm deffo pushing for Femara. Or I'm going to see a fertility specialist in USA while I'm there!!


----------



## heart tree

The Femara is used for cancer patients. It suppresses estrogen which can fuel breast cancer. But if you take it for 5 days at the beginning of your cycle then stop it will supress the estrogen for only the 5 days and then it will surge once you stop taking it. A surge in estrogen tells your body to produce LH and then to OV. 

The benefits to Femara is that it doesn't thin your uterine lining or dry up CM like Clomid can. It also clears your system much more quickly than Clomid. It doesn't give you the mood swings or hot flashes either. Nor weight gain. The downside is that it's not as studied as Clomid and it is much more expensive. Mine was $20 a pill and you need 10 pills. You take 2 a day. That's $200! But my insurance didn't cover it. I found antiseptic card online and was able to get it for less.


----------



## filipenko32

So cute tracie! 
Davies and heart thanks for the info, I have heard the Femara is better cos less sides but I don't think the uk has caught on yet?? Davies is that weight gain cos it makes you eat more or does it just happen even just drinking water!! I'll let you both know what my fertility man says in 2 weeks.
Onions are maybe wider all round? Maybe that's why it's further on?


----------



## petitpas

Fili, how long does it normally take you to fall pregnant?

Heart, sorry to hear you are sick again but you are right - you really are pregnant! :lol:


----------



## filipenko32

Pip I fall straight away no time gap, but I always use conceive plus (like pre-seed) and put my legs in the air! And :sex: everyday from cd 7-17. I :sex: like this: :sleep: by ov time:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I hate to see you suffer heart, I just cannot wait till you have your baby in your arms x x x :hug:


----------



## filipenko32

Dont care how much these fertility drugs cost, if I had to sell my body at peter string fellows strip club to pay for them I would :haha: actually I would!!! Thankfully I don't think it will come that! I hope! Wouldn't get a job anyway especially after Roids and clomid! :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Fili to funny! Clomid isnt like that for everyone but makes me very bloated an I was ravenous!! Badly like waking up in night eating! An I never had big appetite people always have joked with me how I should order child meals! But for whatever clomid did it got me pg! An I don't care bout an extra stone in weight! 
I was vile to hubby but then would cry an apologise, it obviously just puts hormones in u! X
I'm watching pearl harbour! Love it! 
An I like name raife but friends don't like it! Maybe coz I think he's hot! Lol! X


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I love pearl harbour and raife as a name too! We must have the same taste as I think you're hubby is lovely too!! Yeah can you imagine wobbling up to an audition "Not today thank you you're a fatty bum bum!" "But please... I need the money for more Femara and clomid!" Neeeexxxxxt....


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - I thought clomid was for people who don't release eggs regular? I though if u are prescribed the drug then more chance of twins or have I got it completely wrong ? 

Just been to the pub and tiny newborns nct group outing obviously first time out - their babies were so cute and tiny !!!! 

I've got my 12 week consultant scan through fri 2 march . Got to decide where to go on holiday early march. Long haul too much hassle and not sure I want to get that far incase problems arise. Europe seems too cold too !!! I would love to feel hot and sleep all day on a beach !!! ( grandma looking after lo :) ) maybe 4 days or potentially a week ..... Anyone else going on holiday ??


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty what about somewhere in the med or lanzerotte? It's hot there around march isn't it and not too far... 
Yeah there is a chance of twins but I think that's a bonus! But the main reason is it just ups your chances really. If two implant one is more likely to carry on/ be normal, it's one of the doctors I see next step for me but I what to try it next time round :hissy: don't see why o shouldn't up my chances next time. Know there are sides though.


----------



## beth30

Charmer- My tests looks exactly like yours! I hope we are going to be pregnant for months to come!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, what if three or four implant? :shock:


----------



## puppycat

Ugh been in bed all day. Sickness is back 3 times since 4am :(


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Fili, what if three or four implant? :shock:

Yay! I get my babies back! Or my hubby d-v-------s me? One of those.


----------



## bumpyplease

Puppy and heart sorry you are not feeling well.

I've had tummy cramps for the last couple of hours, feel like AF type pains worrying me a little. Keep going to toilet to knicker check but nothing.


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy don't stress to much about af pain we all had them up to about 11 weeks I think, don't stress my lovely x
Fili I always had a fat arse!! Runs in family!! Hubby likes it! Jlo bum!! Haha just bit softer!! 
As for clomid alot of girls are prescribed it even when they do ov, I thi k it it increases egg quality, I used to be part of clomid club on long term trying to concieve there was few ladies over there that did ov but didn't fall pg that took it, or some older mums were taking it for egg quality I'm sure! X
I had some sad news tonight, a work friendslittle boy died at 8 days old from acd. Well that was early last year, well she found out she was pg again before me she was about 24 weeks, an I posted on her wall on fb how h doing Jo how's pregnancy an bubba coming along! She messaged me privately half hour later to say she lost baby last week! My heart just sank for her! As if she hasnt had enough shit! Excuse my language but I just feel so awful for her! X


----------



## jenny25

Hey been watching movies with hubby 
And I've seemed to have popped out 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/5115263f.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Oh Jen lovely lil bump Hun x


----------



## jenny25

I look grumpy cause aarron had been winding me up lol x


----------



## daviess3

Haha! No u dont u look like ur concentrating! Nit Jen x


----------



## Embo78

Some of the faces I pull when I take a bump pic are absolutely hilarious. DD was peeing herself tonight at one!!


----------



## Embo78

Lovely bump Jen. You've really popped there :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Davies that's so so sad :cry: I'm sorry :nope:


----------



## beth30

Oh lovely bump! I soooo hope this pregnancy is a successful one for me because I miss my bump from when I was pregnant with DS! That was one of my favorite parts of pregnancy... I used it for things... I'd sit my plate on it to eat in front of the tv, I'd prop my books on it to read..... I'd sit my phone or remote on it so I wouldn't have to reach to the couch arm!! LoL! I got really lazy, but I loved being pregnant, and I love it now so far, just wish I wasn't so worried...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beth - hope our pregnancy tests are a good sign!!

Jen - love the bump!! 

Everyone else, hope yall had a good day today! I had just a teeny tiny bit of morning sickness this morning so I hope that it picks up!! 

FYI - I was on clomid, I was kinda moody (but I'm a biatch anyway lol) Kinda weepy, headaches, hotflashes and crampy but I didn't gain a single pound! Course I was only on it for a month so I don't know if that makes a difference at all.


----------



## filipenko32

3 x is this pregnancy a clomid pregnancy then? Did your doc give it to you even though you ov?


----------



## filipenko32

Hope so too Beth :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely bump Jen!
Sorry about your friend Davies that's soo sad :-(

Cramping seems to have stopped for now. Had my first hcg draw this morning, next lot Wednesday morning! God I hope the numbers are good!


----------



## jenny25

Davies unjust seen what you posted about your friend how terrible I lost my first st 24+3 9 years ago next month one of the hardest things ever to go through poor soul x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - yes this is a clomid pregnancy and I was ovulating on cd 25 with a 9-10 day LP! Have been ovulating like that since I had DD (I thought it was b/c of breastfeeding at first) before DD I had a normal 27 day cycle. My doc thought that we could move my O date and extend my LP, it did move to cd20, no clue what my lp would've been.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks 3x well I hope that this is your sticky bean sure it will be! 5 days earlier sounds like a significant difference to me. what were your chances of twins, I mean were you quoted a 
Percentage or anything? Would you mind twins?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks ladies, makes me feel so much better about my decision! I'm just trying to figure out if I should go buy some lower dosel so I can take them everyday!
> 
> SO far today so good...take a look at my tests!
> 1st one is todays 21 dpo - control line is getting even lighter
> 2nd is my 19 and 21 dpo progression
> and the last two are my dollar store tests!
> Funny how the dollars store shows a better progression!

1400 iu per day is just fine, anything under 5000 IU per day is safe with no chance of toxicity. Just take the Vit D by itself (not with other vitamins) and take it with food (preferably food with some fat content), Vit D absorbs best that way.


----------



## heart tree

It's quiet in here today. 

Sorry I haven't been around. I've been pretty sick and haven't had much energy to do much. 

Davies, that's soooo sad about your friend. I hate to ask, but curiosity is getting the better of me. What caused her 24 week loss?

Jen, awesome bump! It's amazing to me how much more quickly women who already have children pop! 

Beth, I love how you used your bump! :rofl: I want to do the same thing! I always wonder if people miss their bumps after giving birth. I imagine I will. You must get so used to it. 

I did manage to take a bump shot yesterday. I'll post it in a minute. I wanted my husband to take one of me, but I was so sick and didn't shower. I want to look a little better when he takes my picture! 

Great advice on the Vitamin D. We've been getting such nice weather here lately that I have tan lines! I've been sitting outside and reading my book in a tank top and shorts. I'm not worried about Vit. D deficiency for me, but do know how important it is for pregnancy. It also help with calcium absorption. 

Hope everyone is doing well and having a great day. Another day on the couch for me. And no reading outside as we're expecting some rain today.


----------



## hopeful23456

hi heart - yes, it is quiet here today! I am scared to touch my bump too much, much less put anything on it! ;) having a real hard time sleeping, my left shoulder hurts when I lay on it, was up way too much last night. 

hope you feel better!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, why are you scared to touch your bump? Look at you almost 17 weeks! 

Does your shoulder hurt because you are sleeping on your side now? My hips have been hurting. I'm not sure what to do. I bought a soft pad for the top of our bed. I use a knee pillow. I still toss and turn from one side to the other which makes me tired during the day. I'm going to start acupuncture again in hopes that it will help.


----------



## heart tree

Weird, I posted my bump pic and even made sure it posted, and now it's gone!

Here it is again. 16+2


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/74574498.jpg


----------



## cazi77

Hello I just wondered if you could help me. I am pregnant again after 4 m/c's and I saw the consultant today. He said he had reviews me blood test results and one of the blood clotting ones was on the high end of normal so has given me 75mg of asprin to take. He has also given me a high dose folic acid 5mg does anyone know why he might have given me this? Should have asked. Thanks x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Cazi, I'm not sure about the folic acid, but the aspirin is a blood thinner. My doc told me to take 1 low dose aspirin per day as a precaution. It helps many women carry to term.


----------



## filipenko32

You might have the common mthfr gene mutation cazi which means you don't absorb folic acid so well or he may be just giving it you anyway just to be on the safe side cos you've had mc's x x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart look at you!! That is a perfect bump! You're going to look amazing by third tri because you're so slim. You'll be like posing to model for pregnancy magazines!!


----------



## puppycat

Heart you look fantastic :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. I'm hoping to really pop in the next month. I want to look properly pregnant and not just chubby.

Cazi, congrats. I hope this is your sticky baby. Fili and Mom are both correct. Baby aspirin thins the blood and folic acid absorption can be hindered by a mthfr gene mutation. There are two genes they look at for MTHFR which is a clotting disorder. If both genes are affected (called homogenous), then you are usually given a stronger blood thinner like Heparin or Lovonox. If only one gene is affected (called heterozygous) then usually baby aspirin and extra folic acid is the protocol. Having the heterozygous gene mutation is fairly common in the population. I've read that 50% of people have the single gene mutation. I have the single gene mutation and take extra folic acid just in case. 

This site gives a fairly easy explanation of it. https://www.stephenwellsmd.com/mthfr.htm

I hope this helps. Feel free to keep posting here. We'd love to have you join us for the next 8.5 months!


----------



## cazi77

Thank you very much for all the information very helpful. I saw the consultant 5 mins after I had just seen the babies heartbeat so couldn't really concentrate! He probably did explain a bit but I was in cloud cuckoo land lol! xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart u look amazing - u look so healthly !!! Not like all us pasty uk girls . There is something so nice about having nice skin and a tan . Hope u feel better soon x


----------



## heart tree

Oh how wonderful you saw the hb so early! You must be on :cloud9:

This is my 5th pregnancy after 4 losses as well and it's the furthest I've ever gotten. I hope 5th time is the charm for both of us! xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Pretty! It's funny because my pictures make me look tanner than I am. I'm not getting any sun on my belly, but it looks like it has a little color. Not sure why.

How are you doing hon? Did you mention you had a scan on March 2?


----------



## bumpyplease

Heart your figure is A.mazing! You go girl!


----------



## Pretty Please

Yeah I'm good thank u - tired but getting nt scan and today I heard bubs on Doppler such a cool sound. Daytime tv here I watch teenage mums it's filmed in us it's quite addictive shows the birth and how they get on with their baby. They do amazingly well. Do u watch it? 

Oh dancing on ice last night that poor stunt man who forgot his rountine I was crying must of been all the hormones - never cry at stuff on tv


----------



## hopeful23456

you look great heart! i'm just being paranoid not wanting to mess with my bump or put stuff on it, trying to keep it unharmed ;) my shoulder is sore from laying on it, for some reason i just have trouble side sleeping in general, even with the body pillow. it's like i put so much weight on my shoulder for some reason? 

welcome cazi! i agree with what the girls said about baby asp and folic acid

bumpy - when do you get beta results?\

hi pretty! i don't like that teenage moms show at all....maybe others like it better?

just took my last steroid pill! so happy, been on for 3 months.


----------



## Pretty Please

Hopeful what u having to celebrate ? Chocy bar? Ice cream ? R u glad to be off the steroids or do u think it will worry u Tom ? 

I know it's a bit trashy that show but it amazes me how well they do coping at such a young age!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi pretty - 
i did have some girl scout cookies that my coworker gave me. i've been really craving fruits, raspberries, grapes and watermelon.
congrats on hearing the heartbeat!
i am not worried about going off of them at all which is nice, you have to go off of them or they can cause problems later on in pregnancy and my dose was so low at the end, just 2.5 mg/day.


----------



## daviess3

Ho;peful lets see ur twinny bump!!! Wow heart fab lil bump an im jealous u do look very tanned ! An ur tiny!! I feel like i popped can defo feel bump now when im in bed etc! 

hopeful im same wont lay on stomach or put anything on it!!! lol x

Afm been to work today come home had dinner bath dog got washed!!! now im shattered!! hubby gone to look at a flat for an investment with his brother! I think we should have it for 2 day a week breaks like in sex an city lol!! Great idea i could sleep there peacefully haha! x


----------



## heart tree

Argh, just typed and my post got erased!

I don't watch those teenage shows either. I get a bit upset by them to be honest. 

Pretty, how far along are you? Wonderful news you heard the hb on the doppler! So do you have an NT scan on March 2? I want to update the front page and want to make sure I have my facts correct.

Hopeful, congrats on finishing up the steroids! You must be thrilled. I think Pip said you might be less hungry now.

I sometimes get shoulder pains too. Side sleeping exclusively is difficult. I might invest in a body pillow. I wish I had a suggestion for you to make it better. Is your acupuncturist doing any work on your shoulder? Maybe that could help.

I read that babies respond positively to mothers who rub their bellies. I can't stop rubbing mine and talking to my baby. Apparently around 16 weeks they can start hearing things too!

Bumpy how are you doing doll?

I'm on day 5 of no progesterone and the hb is as strong as ever. Look at me go!


----------



## jenny25

Oooo check you Amanda sexy beast you xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Jen!

Oooh Davies, a nice Sex in the City flat for breaks would be perfect! 

Do you wash Willow yourself? She's enormous!


----------



## Pretty Please

I'm 10w 2 d I think !!!! Or couple days further along should really do a ticker but last couple of times I jinks myself and never nice to delete a ticker ...... Yeah will be nice for scan and then at least I can tell my family if it's good news ! 

Davies is your dog yours or hubbys ? Bet it's hard work walking your dog b4 u go to work. My mother sometimes leaves her 2 yap dogs with me while she goes on hols and they r so hard work ! 

How does paternity work In us for chaps do they get any time from their company? Or is it just annual leave ?


----------



## heart tree

My husband hasn't asked about paternity leave. I think it is different depending on where you work. I think it is dictated by the company you work for. There isn't a national standard. Good question though. I'll have to remind hubby to ask about it.

Oh, you are further along than I thought. I never put a ticker up on this site until I knew the baby had a hb. Since I've joined this site, I've never had a pregnancy with a hb until this one. My first pregnancy had one, but I wasn't a member of this site yet. I don't blame you for wanting to wait until you have a positive scan under your belt.


----------



## daviess3

Willows ours she is very much like our first baby! Mummy's girl in day well behaved loving towards me etc but as soon as daddy comes home she's naughty an a daddy's girl an he lets her get away with it!! Lol! Would change her for world! 

No we pay someone to wash an groom her! Have done it ourselves but we get wetter than the dog an when a st Bernard shakes! White walls are no more! Lol! X

We walk her fri sat sun an I occasionally during week we believe in back to basics with her she respects us we respect her! She doesn't jump up at strangers she doesn't come upstairs she's never been stopped but she respects that's our area as we do her bedroom! Apart from cleaning! She also has a bed in lounge! An a room downstairs! Taking dogs back to basics is copying wolves in the pack an basically dogs don't need walking everyday it's humans that believe that! We humanise our dogs! 
Dogs need exercise of course but not as much as everyday! We have a large garden, also she sleeps 20 hours a day!! Snores!! Very lazy girly! Haha! 

As for me I'm tired! Sleepy tonight! Need to stop craving sweet things, I ate a double snickers an not want chocolate biscuits!! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I didn't know that about dogs. That's so interesting. We had a dog when I was growing up, but we lived in an area where we could let him out and he would come back when he felt like it. We never walked him. We just let him out the door. It was a safe neighborhood in a country like setting. Lots of apple orchards and farms around. He had a good life!

Willow sounds like the perfect dog! I wish I could have one here. Our landlord doesn't allow them.

I just ate a grilled cheese sandwich with 3 different kinds of cheeses and avocado on it. I'll definitely gain weight if I keep eating like that! LOL! I'm not craving sweets except for fruit. I have a gorgeous pineapple I'm going to slice up today. Yum! It's so nice not to have nausea anymore! I love the 2nd Tri! I can't wait to feel baby more.


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies! Back from my lovely weekend away. It was just what I needed. 

I had a lovely surprise when I came home too, the kitchen was spotless and the shower scrubbed to within an inch of its life. Plus he had finished a bunch of house projects we were in the middle of. I think I need to go away more often!

I am really struggling with fatigue and nausea again. I am so ready to be glowing like they told me they would be by now! ha ha

Hope you are all doing well - I look forward to reading over the pages I missed and catch up on news.


----------



## Embo78

Glad you had a great weekend away croy. You've got your hubby well trained!!!

My nausea came back last night and I feel so yucky. As yucky as I did in first tri. I wonder if we've had a surge of hormones!


----------



## croydongirl

Sorry you are nauseous too. I hope that the surges stop soon and we both feel better Again soon. I am so pathetic when I feel sick! I annoy myself.


----------



## Embo78

Me too I feel like such a moaning minny!!


----------



## daviess3

Heart would love to live somewhere like that be fab! It's a lot of what dog whisperer does! Very interesting, I don't think I would let tenents have a st Bernard either lol! X

Welcome back Croy x 
Sorry u feel poo embo! X
Afm heartburn! Off to sleep x


----------



## Embo78

Great bump heart. I wish Id taken bump pics with my first (and when I had a perfect tummy!!!)


----------



## puppycat

Just used my doppler, it's such a lush sound isn't it. Makes it all worthwhile :)


----------



## heart tree

Welcome back Croy. Sounds like you definitely need to get away more! I don't think my husband would clean like that if I went away. *jealousface*

I can't believe some of you are feeling sick again! I thought the 2nd tri was supposed to be easier! I'm feeling ok, but now I'm scared it's going to come back. I have a cold and a sinus headache, but can eat anything right now.

Davies, sorry for the heartburn. I've had to take some Tums a few times for that. I hate heartburn!

Puppy, yay for the doppler! Such a beautiful sound. 

Good luck tomorrow Embo! Can't wait to find out what team you are on!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart I'm so excited. It's the first time I've gone to a scan feeling excited! I couldn't find the heartbeat before any of my other scans!


----------



## APB

Hey ladies - I just found this site and I immediately came to this thread. I've been reading your posts from the last couple weeks and I'd love to join you. I am now pregnant after 2 miscarriages in a row, the first was early, around 7 weeks, and the second was at 12 weeks after having seen a perfectly healthy heartbeat at 8 weeks. So now I find myself in the same boat as you ladies were when you first saw your BFP - terrified of losing this baby too. I'm only 4 1/2 weeks now, so it will be many, many weeks before I'll be out of the danger zone, but fortunately I have 2 wonderful healthy boys (7 and 4) at home to keep me positive. Since my first two pregnancies were so easy and without any problems, I never realized it could be like this. I didn't realize pregnancy could be the emotional roller coaster it has been since I began miscarrying. But I'm sure you guys know exactly how I feel! Which is why it's so great that there are forums like this.

It is encouraging to see how fabulously your pregnancies are progressing. I can't wait until I'm in my second trimester and feeling a little less scared, although it seems like after you experience recurrent losses you can never really let your guard down until you are holding your baby in your arms. 

Also, my OB was kind enough to do some lab tests after my second miscarriage (even though some docs will just make you "try again and hope for the best" until you've experienced three in a row), and the only thing he found was hetero MTHFR. So while I was TTC he had me start a baby aspirin daily and 1.2mg of folic acid instead of only 800mcg. I think I recall seeing another lady in this thread with MTHFR in her profile - are you on baby aspirin and extra folic acid as well?

Anyways, looking forward to talking with you all soon! 
Adrienne


----------



## heart tree

Hi Adrienne and welcome! Look at you posting your very first post in our little home! How lucky for us! I hope you settle in here for a long stay. You are definitely in the scary zone (though I'm not sure any of us will ever fully relax). Will you be getting any early scans this time? 

I'm MTHFR hetero and only take extra folic acid. I took baby aspirin but was told to stop taking it after I had a bleed and they found a small blood clot in my uterus. Luckily that's gone now. 

I'm glad you did some tests. I was offered them after my 2nd, but stupidly declined thinking I just had 2 experiences of bad luck. I was diagnosed with something that might have caused some of my losses, but it isn't something that can be fixed unfortunately. I just had to hope for one to stick in the right place of my uterus. It looks like this one did.

I hope the baby aspirin and extra folic acid do the trick for you. If you schedule any scans and want the dates put on the front page, let me know. It's an easy way for us to keep track of all the scans that people are getting. xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

Hi Adrienne,
Welcome! I remember all to clearly those first weeks, we all do. Feel free to post as much as you need to. If you have read our early posts, you would see that every cramp scared us, every twinge was terrifying. But we got through it - and I hope you will too and that this pregnancy will be a forever baby for you. 

Heart - the nausea sucks. Just like at the beginning. But I am now remembering that the lack of appetite is actually the worst part. Nothing sounds good to eat, but I am so hungry. I am hoping it will be gone as quickly as it came back. Today hasn't been too bad so far. I am so glad t was a holiday, but my homework has been neglected. Not good!

Embo - I am so envious that you have your gender scan! Wishing you the very best. I hope you enjoying shopping for Boy or Girl!!!! I cannot wait for mine, it seems like forever away.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I'm horrified at the fact that you are feeling that level of nausea! I know Puppy is feeling really awful too. Embo doesn't sound so great either. What's going on girls? I'm praying mine doesn't come back. I'm really enjoying feeling like a normal person.

I am hopefully getting a scan on Thursday. I'm meeting with a new doctor and am praying she will do a scan. I really hope she can look for the gender. Surely at 16+6 she should be able to see something. I would be so thrilled to know this week what we're having!

Good luck doing your homework. God I don't miss school! Back to work tomorrow after the long weekend. I'm already looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## Embo78

Nausea is actually stopping me from sleeping!! That and the LO wriggling around. The movement has got so much stronger over the last couple days :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Em, that's amazing! :cloud9: I can't wait to feel that kind of movement!


----------



## APB

Heart & Croy - thank you girls for the fast and warm welcome! I just noticed that you are both 16 weeks, only 1 day apart in your pregnancies. How cool! 

Upon having my recurrent miscarriage testing done, my OB said to schedule my first pre-natal checkup for 6 weeks, but when I got my BFP and called my practice the lady said they bring in high-risk pregnancies at 7 weeks, not 6. I was a little bummed because it is an extra week or worrying and waiting, but the practical side of me knows that it won't make a difference in the outcome of the pregnancy so I can handle one extra week. So my first scan is scheduled for March 7th. How early did your OB's bring you in for scans after having recurrent miscarriages? And by the way, how neat that you track everyone's scans that way. I can tell I'm going to love this place!

It sounds like you guys are going to find out the sex - you are so close to the gender ultrasound I bet you can't wait. I have 2 boys already so if this pregnancy sticks, I know I'll be counting the days until I can find out if I'm having another boy or my first girl! I'll be looking forward to hearing what you guys are having!

Have a great night!
Adrienne


----------



## Embo78

Welcome adrienne :) :)


----------



## APB

Hi Embo - thanks! I like your signature  Since I'm already hooked on this site after one night, I guess I should make one too!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Adrienne and welcome! I have mthfr (see sig for the type) and take 4 mg l methyl folate which is a metabolized form of folic acid that is easier to absorb, I get it in neevo dha and metanx. I used to take 4 mg of plain folic acid but read a lot of posts on another forum about changing to l methyl folate so I asked my re and got the prescriptions. 
I take baby asp daily too. 
My first scan was at 6 wks but I'm 36 and have no kids yet so they monitor me closely. And I go to an re that also is Obgyn and they specialize in rpl. 

Embo- good luck at gender scan! They don't them here until 20 wks but they can give us a good guess at regular scans before then. 

Sorry the morn sickness is back...

Croy- sounds like a nice time! Lucky dh did cleaning...


----------



## Embo78

You definitely should! 

I went a little ticker crazy! After three losses I thought why not celebrate this little miracle to the max :) :)


----------



## heart tree

Adrienne, the benefit to waiting until 7 weeks is that there should be a heartbeat by then. Sometimes at 6 weeks there isn't which can cause additional stress. 

My doctor gave me 6 week scans after my first loss. I think I was just lucky to have a very empathetic doctor. My 4th pregnancy was ectopic, so on top of a very early scan, I had to have bloods taken every 48 hours until my hcg was high enough for a scan. I'll have to do the same thing for any following pregnancies as well since ectopics are dangerous and need to be detected as early as possible. With this pregnancy I went in at 5+5 because my hcg was high enough to see at least a sac and a fetal pole. They saw the sac and were able to rule out ectopic, but didn't see a fetal pole. They said the sac was irregularly shaped and I would most likely miscarry. I was devastated. I went to my other doctor 2 days later at exactly 6 weeks and she saw a hb and the sac was regular! It's amazing how much things can change in 2 days. 

I'm glad you are getting an early scan. For my 2nd and 3rd pregnancies I found out around 6 weeks that they weren't viable and was able to terminate them immediately and move on. With my ectopic I didn't know I was pregnant until around 6 weeks and they couldn't confirm it was an ectopic until 8.5 weeks. I was glad that I could move on quickly and not have to wait ages just to find out my pregnancies weren't viable. I probably would have eventually miscarried naturally but I was grateful just to get them out of me so I could start the emotional and physical healing process.

All that being said, I'm praying for a great scan for you! (and I'm secretly hoping for a girl for you). I'll update the front page with your scan date. There will be a lot of ladies rooting for you. We're a special group and we recurrent loss ladies like to stick together on this site.


----------



## Embo78

We stick together and are very protective of each other. I love my pal girls!!


----------



## heart tree

That's right sister! Very protective indeed!!!


----------



## Embo78

Amen!


----------



## APB

Hi Hopeful - thanks for sharing your MTHFR info. I was sort of overwhelmed with the medical terminology when my OB told me the results of my bloodtest, so I did what everyone else does these days - I googled it. Haha that is never a good idea, because you end up scaring yourself to death. Some of the things you read have you believing that not only will you miscarry or have a baby with spina bifida, but you are also going to die of DVT, and other articles say if you have hetero MTHFR, it is medically irrelevant and not linked to pregnancy complications. Very confusing! And since my doc put me only on 1mg of folic acid, I wondered if it was enough since I have read about so many other women being on higher doses, even as much as 4mg (but I believe that was only when the mother was homozygous). I guess I'll ask the OB that I see when I go in for my 7 week scan, it will be a different person (it is a group practice) and it is always nice to get a second opinion. For now, I take an extra 400mcg on top of what he told me just in case! I read it can't hurt.

Heart - wow, you have had a rough road to get to where you are now. I can't believe you were told this pregnancy would likely end in miscarriage too. That must have been the hardest 2 days of your life. I don't know how I'd handle it if I went in for my first scan and was told it would probably end in miscarriage. I know we all get through it somehow, but it's just so hard to even imagine. Thank God your baby turned out to be just fine!! 

And yes, I can definitely tell I will love this place - I've already been glued to my computer all night ever since I signed up! My DH is very sweet and loving and supportive and does and says everything he should, but somehow it just isn't the same as talking to women who know exactly what you are going through. 

Thanks!!


----------



## heart tree

I got through those 2 days by crying hysterically and talking to the ladies on this site. It was awful.

I'm taking almost 5mgs of folic acid just as a precaution from my OB. You can safely take more than 1mg. I get some of it from my pre-natal, some of it from my B-complex and the rest I take as folic acid pills. I also eat a lot of foods with folic acid. 

When I first joined this site, I couldn't get enough. Make sure to look around at all the different threads. There is a lot of great information. You can search for things in the search box too. Like MFTHR, folic acid, etc. 

Off to eat some dinner now and have a snuggle in with my husband. Hope everyone has good dreams tonight. xoxo


----------



## Neversaynever

Gotta love the jet lag :haha:

Heart...fab figure...jealous lots as you're going to have the perfect bump :cloud9:

Welcome Adrienne :flower:

Davies...love your willow stories...do sad about your friends loss :cry:

Puppy...yay for doppler :cloud9:

Embo...eeek pink or blue...what time is your scan? :hugs:

Pretty...yay for hearing HB :cloud9:

Croy...glad you had a good weekend and OH did a good tidy up :flower:

Bumpy...hope you get your numbers back soon...come on...double numbers :dust:

Fili...you ok?

Hopeful...babies are well protected in you now :hugs:

Blah...forgotten people sorry :dohh:

AFM...had my official dating scan and first time I've been excited for a scan and watched in total awe :cloud9:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/98baf405.jpg

XxX


----------



## Embo78

It's at 6pm hun. I won't be able to update straight away cos we're taking the children to nando's after.


----------



## croydongirl

Never - Great scan! Precious little one! Thanks for sharing. 

I actually felt well enough to think of and make dinner tonight, nothing fancy but at least hubs had something to eat after a long day at work when i have been doing a lot of sitting around and watching TV! 
Trying to stay positive, and remember just how blessed I am. I wouldn't change this time for the world, even when I am feeling terrible. 

Heart - I am hoping we start to feel some real movement soon, I have felt some swishes that I think are baby but I am not 100%. I can't wait to know for sure that that is what I am feeling.


----------



## heart tree

I couldn't stay away!

Andrea, that scan is so precious I can't stand it. I'm kind of thinking girl for you. :cloud9:

Embo, the good thing for me is that it will only be early afternoon when you post your results! And of course your scan results are all about me! :rofl:

Croy, that's a great attitude. No matter how crappy we feel, we are blessed. I also try to remind myself of that all the time. Glad you were able to pick yourself up away from the TV to make dinner. Now how about that homework young lady! 

I'm feeling some cramps tonight. Similar to other ones I've felt. Just all over dull achiness. I read from week 16 - 20 there is a huge growth spurt, so I guess it's to be expected. Had a second listen with the doppler just to reassure myself. All is good with babe. Day 5 of no progesterone for me!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

zzzzzzzz morning.... for some reason diva thinks 5am is play time.... mummy is not laughing :(


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning, 

I know its not fun when they wake up at 5 Tracie is it !!! Im still waiting for my Elliott to sleep through but i dont believe on controlled crying - im a too soft mama !!! how many times izzy get up in the night? 

Nsn - your scan pic looks amazing - little bubs face is so cute !!! was u up at 3 in the morning on your computer? 

I had 5 wees in the night last night - hubby getting annoyed says I shouldnt take juice to bed and im waking him up. How many wees do u have in the night? 

Hope you have good day xxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she doesnt usually get up more than once shes a cracking sleeper, goes down at 7 and sleeps through till 5 has a feed then straight back down by half past but last night she wanted to play! she woke up at 4 got her back down at 6... then she got back up at 8.. OH couldnt get up with her as he has work :( i can feel a major nap coming on today


----------



## Embo78

Pretty I'm not getting up in the night any more. I think because my uterus has moved up outta my pelvis it's stopped pressing on my bladder!
I used to get up 1 or 2 times a night but that was after I learned not to drink too much before bed time!!


----------



## puppycat

Em i can update PAL if you text me.... Hehe. Worth a try!

DH has taken Laura to nursery. I couldn't take her yesterday because i just didn't physically have the energy to walk there after being sick all day Sunday. 

Couldnt get a drs appt either. They were full at 8.30am can you believe it?? I managed to get them to do ma prescription for my sickness tabs but i ideally wanted to tell the dr how awful i have been and try some different sickness tabs. I'll try again the end of the week now.

Have put on a couple of lbs but still 14lbs down from BFP. Every time i have a sick day i go right back down again. Sigh x


----------



## Pretty Please

puppy - cant you demand to have an emergency appointment same day? do you have any walk in centres? they are really great in London. I think docs surgery are stupid - you ring for an appointment and they give you 7-10 days away. So lots of people just book random appointments to have the hope of getting in / or cancel if not required or your an emergency case which is rubbish but if they cant get a better system thats their fault !!! 

Hopefully your new tablets will work :o)


----------



## petitpas

Pretty, I think I went about 5 times, too. I also drank a pint of water during the night - I was so thirsty!
Even if I don't drink I have to go. My wees are just little trickles then and take ages to get out. 3-5 trips are pretty much average for me.

Heart, not sure whether I told you but your bump is so cute! I would love to have your belly when not pregnant :rofl:

Hi Adri!

NSN, LOVELY SCAN! :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

She did ask if it was urgent but tbh i don't feel like it definitely needs to be today. If i can't get in by Friday then i'll kick off. They've had a GP call in sick (always ironic i think, lol) so they have a man down so to speak. With my drs you have to call on the day and i only managed to get through at half past. Sucks.

We don't have any walk in clinics here. The closest to that type of thing is a&e or there's an out of hours service.


----------



## jenny25

Hi adri welcome hun xxx

We are all like a big massive family wouldn't I be cool if we all lived next too each other we would all be having so much fun lol

I had a rotten night sleep Paul is sick I feel rotten a little maybe cause I'm tired but hey I think this week in general is the worst I've felt 
How is everyone doing xxx


----------



## Embo78

Nice try pups!!! I'm going to buy something pink or blue and post a pic of it :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jenny25 said:


> Hi adri welcome hun xxx
> 
> *We are all like a big massive family wouldn't I be cool if we all lived next too each other we would all be having so much fun lol*
> 
> I had a rotten night sleep Paul is sick I feel rotten a little maybe cause I'm tired but hey I think this week in general is the worst I've felt
> How is everyone doing xxx

id never be short of babysitters lol :thumbup: hehe

im very sleepy... you?


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

what a chatty bunch! i think this is one of the most posted threads on here! we are a huge bunch now - i love that!

hi cazi, nice to see you over here! welcome APB!
Davies - love your dog stories, she sounds like a right character!
sorry for those ladies that are feeling yucky again, i though 2nd tri you are supposed to feel amazing!!! im starting to feel a little sicky mainly in the morning but once ive eaten it goes.
embo - good luck with scan later - im thinking girl!
Heart good luck for thursday and i hope you get to see your "girl"!!!!!!!
Never - your scan is beautiful you must be so happy, im going with boy for you!

hi puppy, pretty, croy, fili, hopeful, mum2, beth, lou, tracie, pip, jen and anyone i have missed!

AFM - i will prob ring up for beta results thursday. no point until i have had my second set really as its the increase that is more important and im having my second set tomorrow morning. 
anyone giving up anything for lent? im going to "try" and give up chocolate, biscuits and cakes as my urge to eat them is getting silly!!!!! lol


----------



## HappyAuntie

Knock knock!!

:bfp:

My first post-IVF beta was supposed to be Thursday but I started spotting yesterday... after crying most of the day and not sleeping most of the night, I got up at 5a this morning to POAS so I could make it official and stop that f-ing progesterone, and :shock: :bfp: :shock:

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I'll go in for a beta today instead of waiting for Thursday... I need to know if the spotting is just implantation (which would be a first in 4 pregnancies for me) or the start of the end....

But in the meantime, for today, I am pregnant!!


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow!! Congrats happyauntie :) :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats happy aunty! Fx for a good beta result xx


----------



## ttclou25

morning lovelies!! :hi:

Happy pancake day - cant wait for next round of pancakes later :thumbup:

Congrats Happy Auntie :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Woohoo happyauntie!

We love new PAL BFP's!


----------



## jenny25

Congrats aunty xxxx


Just woke up from a 2 hour nap  xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Neversaynever said:


> Gotta love the jet lag :haha:
> 
> Heart...fab figure...jealous lots as you're going to have the perfect bump :cloud9:
> 
> Welcome Adrienne :flower:
> 
> Davies...love your willow stories...do sad about your friends loss :cry:
> 
> Puppy...yay for doppler :cloud9:
> 
> Embo...eeek pink or blue...what time is your scan? :hugs:
> 
> Pretty...yay for hearing HB :cloud9:
> 
> Croy...glad you had a good weekend and OH did a good tidy up :flower:
> 
> Bumpy...hope you get your numbers back soon...come on...double numbers :dust:
> 
> Fili...you ok?
> 
> Hopeful...babies are well protected in you now :hugs:
> 
> Blah...forgotten people sorry :dohh:
> 
> AFM...had my official dating scan and first time I've been excited for a scan and watched in total awe :cloud9:
> 
> 
> XxX

^^^^^Ditto^^^^^ Love the scan pic!!

COngrats Aunty!

AFM - welp, took my last tests this morning and test line was way darker than control!! Thank God!! I also threw up this am, which is odd b/c I usually just dry-heave through week 5 and start throwing up on week six...Glad to have a symptom though, had bad dreams last night about going to the docs for my ultrasound and them not finding anything, so being sick and having an awesome test this am was awesome! Hope everyone else is okay? Just out of curiosity, what's everyones take on sex while pregnant after rpl?? My doc told me herself that she didn't think that the no-sex applied to me and that since I didn't even so much as spot with DD that she thought I had a strong cervix and that since we did have sex some during the first tri and that one was sucessfull that it'd be okay...I still feel kinda guilty though sometimes, even though having absolutley no sex did not save a couple of my m/c's! Just wondering what everyones else's thoughts were about it??:blush::blush:


----------



## Neversaynever

HA....:wohoo: and have EVERYTHING crossed for you :hugs:

Thanks for all the comments on my scan pic...still can't quite believe it :cloud9:

Tracie...hope diva is on bestest behaviour :winkwink:

Pup...can't believe you are still so :sick: :trouble:

Em...you can't make us wait :shock:

Pretty...yup was up at 3am on my phone in the kitchen...jet lag :hissy: I have started peeing up to two times in the night now too :wacko: broken slep :sad2: :haha:

Croy...glad you felt a tad better :dance:

Heart..hope you are feeling better today :hugs:

Happy Tuesday everyone :flower:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

great news about the sickness and the dark lines charmer!!! whoohoooo!

i havent had sex yet! we have fooled around but im too scared to actually do the deed! for most people it shouldnt be a problem though!

i have a question for those ladies on progesterone! usually im a spotter, i spot between periods, and every time i have been pregnant i have spotted lightly for a couple of weeks which has got heavier and heavier and then i have miscarried. this time i have had nothing, i keep checking and absolutely nothing! would the progesterone stop any spotting and make me think im going to be ok but still miscarry? any of you ladies that are further on now have any spotting with progesterone? im hoping everything is ok so far since i have had no spotting or bleeding but not sure if im being naiive?


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks 3x...most people tend to abstain for the first tri...it's safe to have sex...it's more of a personal preference TBH. I DTD last week and spotted, freaked out and now there's no rudies...the ban is on :rofl:

Pip...you all good hun? :hugs:

XxX


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

my child has huge giggles today has done nothing but smile and try giggle. Shes also dribbling sooooo much. she better not be growing her teeth yet! lol Im so tiered. Tryed getting her to nap so i could nap but she refused, shes falling asleep now, and i have to go out in half n hour! lol


----------



## jenny25

We ain't had sex since December when the baby was conceived so I'm just too nervous too do it maybe one I'm past 12 weeks I will x


----------



## ttclou25

arrr bless her she sounds so cute - i cant frigging wait for my man to come now -I feel so full of baby :haha: like ive eaten a huge worm thats constantly jumping about in my tummy and poking his legs out to my side.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i constantly had feet sticking out of my right side, and her but on my ribs. she was like that for 7 weeks lol...


----------



## hopeful23456

HA - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i haven't had implantation spotting before (so many have) but this was the first time I had implantation cramps, they were really strong and i just figured it didn't work out...so I think it's awesome and it's implanting well.

NSN - LOVE your scan pic, so cute! it's just amazing to see good scans isn't it?

bumpy - can't wait to hear your betas. i had a super early chemical in oct and bled right through the prog. so i think not spotting at all is good. but if you do, it's probably just an irritated cervix which I had and many others did too.

3x - i'm not doing the deed the entire time but i've got alot in there already...;)

puppy- feel so bad for you for being so sick! 

lou- what's pancake day? is that in the UK? 

tracie - she sleeps so well! i heard they get up every 2-3 hours to feed, did she used to get up more often?

hi embo!

we got snow here last night, about 4 inches?


----------



## hopeful23456

oh - about the peeing - i usually go 3 times/night now and like pip, it's just a little bit. when I wake up, I'm so thirsty my mouth feels like it's sticking together so I drink a tiny bit throughout the night too.

hi pip and jen!!!

i can't believe that onion is about in the middle of my ticker...i am just going to 38 weeks so almost halfway already?!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

at first she did yeah every 3 hours, then one day i put her down at 10 and i woke at 7 and she hadnt stired. i paniced! ofc she was just being lazy lol then she got even better. made it hard to BF, then i got poorly and gave up.


----------



## hopeful23456

that's good to know tracie!


----------



## jenny25

Hey hopeful xx

Did I tell you guys I start therapy next wed my letter came through I'm kinda scared too say the least like once you open up all this stuff will start coming out and I don't know if I will be able to stop ? It's making me feel rather anxious I've been feeling crappy the last two days I don't know if I'm falling into like a bit of depression x


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 17 weeks hopeful!!

thanks for the advice re progesterone! i think if people still get spotting on progesterone thats good for me that i am getting none so far then, as if it were there it would still come out i guess rather than stopping it! its just so unusual for me not to get any that i cant quite believe it!
PMA!!!!! im feeling strangely calm, first time ever!


----------



## hopeful23456

jenny - it will be so good to get stuff out that's been bottled up. i've been to therapy before, not for rpl but for other stuff. i think it will be really good for you to go, i got nervous before going too...


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hopeful I have only tried it once before it was when I lost my son in 2003 I was 19 and guy who i seen for one session made me feel like was stupid so never ever went back I've had a lot too deal with in my life not including my losses I think it's about time I sorted it all out so I can get rid of my panic attacks x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

:hi: ladies, hope everyone is well! can't believe how far along some of you are now.. Happy 17 weeks hopeful! :shock: (that went fast, for me anyway!)

I'm 12 weeks today! I can't believe it's finally here. I know babies are okay because I listen to HBs often and I feel changes in my tummy..

I got my bfp at 3w1d, so it's been a long 9 weeks.. Just feels surreal

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## HappyAuntie

Jenny, I've been in weekly counseling for about a year now for rpl and infertility, and it's the best thing I've ever done for myself. Having the right relationship with the counselor is really crucial, though - you have to feel comfortable opening up to him/her. Don't expect that to happen right away, but if you don't feel comfortable after two or three sessions, try a different counselor - that guy you saw when you were 19 was clearly not right for you. The first woman I saw literally told me I should just get over my miscarriages, so I fired her - no sh*t woman, if I could do that I wouldn't need you!! :growlmad: The second one I tried was a guy who told me (and I quote) that lots of people get pregnant when they just stop trying so hard. Fired him, too - clearly he didn't know the first thing about infertility and had no business accepting new clients seeking help for infertility. :growlmad: But the third one I tried is amazing, and I quite literally would have given up ttc ages ago if I weren't seeing her regularly. She specializes in infertility counseling, so that helps immensely. She actually started her career as an IVF nurse and saw a great need for emotional support for couples going through IVF, so she went back to school to become a counselor. I love her. She makes me feel normal. She makes me feel ok. She's helped us make decisions regarding treatments by helping us determine what it is we really want. DH comes with me about once/month, but I am there every week. I literally could not get through this without her. I encourage _everyone _who's been through rpl to at least give it a shot. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

OMFG!!! I am so so so so happy for Miss Happy Auntie!!! Eeeek! Congrats my gorgeous friend! I had a sneaking suspicion that pink spotting was IB but I held that hope to myself since you were so upset yesterday. Wow wow wow!!!!! Best way to wake up!

Ok now I can go read everything else.


----------



## ttclou25

:thumbup:happy 12 weeks florida!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:wohoo: You made it Florida! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on getting to 12 weeks with those lovely twinnies florida! are you starting to get a bump with 2 in there?


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much for your input the woman I'm going to see is based at the maternity dept in another hospital and I've been told she is great I guess my problem is worrying that I have had so many problems with having a baby with my husband I want to tell you guys my exact problem but I'm kinda nervous if you get me cause I want people too really understand not a lot of people know very few Infact xx


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 12 weeks florida! yeah, the time flies by which is awesome. are you doing NT scans? if you aren't that's ok, you are still young ;)

morning heart! if you want to update the first page, i have a scan march 1 and the scan on march 8 is my anatomy scan (which hopefully confirms what they already think they are)


----------



## Embo78

Heart can you change my scan to Thursday 23rd. Just been told the sonographer has collapsed and been rushed into hospital.
Feel disappointed but it can't be helped. I hope the woman is ok.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Jenny - good luck in therapy, I have considered it...and been threatend with it too lol! They think I'm crazy (they being my DH)! Good for you though, gonna be nice to let stuff out I'm sure!

Thanks yall for replying to my sex question, sometimes it worries me, but I have had no sex during some of my pregnancies and it did not help! So this time, I'm going to just do it when I feel like it...once or twice a week anyway lol! With DD, even though we only had sex once a week, I had ALOT of dream orgasms lol!! loved it...wonder if it'll happen this time too?? Anyone else have those??


----------



## HappyAuntie

jenny25 said:


> Thank you so much for your input the woman I'm going to see is based at the maternity dept in another hospital and I've been told she is great I guess my problem is worrying that I have had so many problems with having a baby with my husband I want to tell you guys my exact problem but I'm kinda nervous if you get me cause I want people too really understand not a lot of people know very few Infact xx

If she's based in a maternity ward, FX'd she'll be really compassionate and good for you. If you're nervous about sharing your exact problem, she's the perfect person to open up to about it - she's bound by confidentiality laws, and I'm sure she's heard everything before (I think most medical professionals aren't shocked by anything, tbh)... it might turn out your problem is more common than you think. :hugs::hugs:

...................

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! I had a little giggle at your reaction, Hearty. :haha: I'll hear back about my beta and P4 this afternoon, then I just have to wait until Thursday for the next set... one day at a time, one day at a time... I am PAL normal, I am PAL normal.... :dohh:


----------



## hopeful23456

3x - guilty of those dreams ;) freaks me out when i wake up, don't want that much moving around! LOL


----------



## Neversaynever

HA...you have slotted right in as usual...go girl with your PAL normal :rofl: and yup....you are :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

On the bus to work now and there's so much I want to comment on. Not sure I'll remember it all. 

Happy onion 17 weeks Hopeful! I know the anatomy scan is on the front page for you. I'll add March 1 too. 

Happy 12 weeks Florida! What a milestone!

Bumpy I've read that if you are going to miscarry, the progesterone won't stop it. It might stop some spotting, but not full on bleeding. Can't wait for your results on Thursday. 

3x I had sex after I got to 14 weeks. I was on pelvic rest for a blood clot in my uterus and had to make sure it was gone. I've done it twice but am too scared to have an orgasm. My husband keeps asking me when I'll be ready to have one. It's annoying me actually. He is so sex starved right now but I don't really care. LOL. 

HA my joy for you goes without saying. 

Embo so sorry that happened! I'll update the front page. You and I will have our scans on the same day now. 

Jen if you have a good counselor, that person isn't going to let you release everything without having a way of reigning it back in. A goo counselor only let's their clients go so far. As a therapist myself, I won't allow my clients to get flooded with emotion and then let them leave the session without some way to contain some of that emotion. It's not good to let people do that. Try to trust your counselor if you decide you like her. She should be skilled at keeping you grounded while you talk about your feelings. 

I won't judge you for anything you share on this site. It's up to you if you feel safe enough sharing in public. Don't forget that anyone can read this thread though. Make sure you feel safe sharing publically. I already know some things about your life from the Disco thread. You can always PM me or others you feel safe with if you need to share something about your relationship. 

Damn, my bus is at the terminal now. Have to go. I'll try to log in at work. Hi to everyone else! Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much for everything I don't feel ready to make it fully public cause I know it will open up a can of worms but I will see how I get on with her and take it from there xx


----------



## croydongirl

Morning girls, 
Puppy I am so sorry you are still feeling so rough. I hope that your tablets start giving you some relief soon.
Jenny - I was in counselling with the most amazing guy for about 4 years, and he was so great at helping me identify some of the roots of my anxiety issues. I also think that pregnancy has had an effect on that for me. I have not been on medication for anxiety for about 10 years but since I came off my steroids which were blocking my cortisol I have felt much more anxiety. I am not sure if it is just adjusting to the hormone being in my system again or if I need to do something more about it. I am calling my doc today to see if I could go back on the steroids at a low dose or if I should consider anti-anxiety medication. I really don't want to do that but I want to do what is best for the baby and I know that being stressed and anxious is NOT good.

It is so nasty and wet here today, not inspiring me to get up and going but I have to! I have a test tomorrow so I need to go to the review class today if I want to stand a chance at passing it. 

Ok seriously, I have to get up - I need to be on a bus in a half hour! ha ha nothing like leaving things until the last minute, i am still in my PJ's!


----------



## jenny25

Croy I've been on and off meds for years I've not been on anti depressants since 2010 I believe that's what caused the defect in my last pregnancy I don't know if she will cover all aspects of my issues or if it's just pregnancy related ones I hope I can speak about all the aspects because I think it's all combined x


----------



## HappyAuntie

I'm on wellbutrin for depression and buspar for anxiety. I started both after my 2nd mc and they've made a huge difference for me. I probably should have started them long before I did. Taking them during pregnancy is a very personal choice... for me, it came down to the fact that untreated depression has known adverse effects on pregnancy and fetal development, and bajillions of women have taken anti-d's during pregnancy without complications. My RE was all in favor of me starting them, and he said he wishes more of his patients would address the emotional aspects of all this. They put me on these two meds because they've been around for generations, so more is known about their use during pregnancy than what is known about newer drugs. But like I said, it's an extremely personal choice... I can completely understand choosing not to take them.


My nurse just called, and my hCG is good at 41. :thumbup: She was really pleased, given that it's two days earlier than they would normally do a beta after IVF. My progesterone is a little low, though, at 7.5. She thinks the dr will probably increase my prometrium dose. I can't say that doesn't have me a little worried, but for now I am still pregnant. :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

That's great news about your beta xxx


That's true when it comes to anti depressants I was on paroxotine which helps me so much but it's advised that that one is not taken during pregnancy :-( x


----------



## Pretty Please

Florida - congrats on 12 weeks woo hoo !!!

Jenny - yeah I'd get everything out in the open - it's bound to be stressing u and mentally draining !!! Bet u will feel like weight lifted once u start talking :) 

Tracie - your baby is feeding well ! I had it 1 hour 20 min or less all way through the night I was a walking zombie for 4 months got told as he was tiny smaller Tummy . 3 
hours is great !!!! Which bit of izzy u prefer when she was tiny or when she is growing older and more personality ? Newborns melt your heart 

3x I have had no sexual dreams, I have no sex suppose last time I had low lying placenta or placenta previa or something like that and sex was no by consultant as was exercise basically rest so think I'm playing safe !!! Funny when ttc every night in window and then once filled with baby I'm full in there if u know what I mean !!! Sex goes off my agenda 

Aunty congratulations !!!! Bet u r happy with your numbers 

Nsn - jet lag - ooo have u been on hols ? 

Bumpy - I'm on 400 mg cyclojest but no spotting think if u r going to mc there is nothing we can do. I'm glad u r feeling happy with your bubba - some times I think u know if u r going to carry or if going to mc as something doesn't feel right if u know what I mean. Fingers xed 4 u I'm glad u feel calm xxxxx 

Lou - any more planning on your home birth ? 

Hopefully - half way wow - getting more excited ? 

Croyden good luck in your exam 

Pancake day - in the olden days is where all the rich stuff in the house eg eggs flour butter etc was eaten together and before 40 days of lent ! 40 days supposed to be 40 days and Night jesus spent in desert It's a treat !!!! All supermarkets big into selling pancake stuff !!!! I had a pizza instead melted cheese and vegi yum . 

Xxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I dunno. i look at her NB pics and think she was so tiny, then i watch her laughing at her daddy and it melts my heart, she loves to be with us and have cuddles and kisses. She goes 10 hours+ at night now 3 hrs only lasted about 2 weeks :) were really lucky with her. 

Shes growing so fast, far to fast :(


----------



## Pretty Please

Tracie - 10 hours plus - wow that's brilliant truly amazing !!!! U have got it sorted !!!! U should write a book on your routine x 

Boots baby event is on 3 4 2 in case u need to stock up :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

our routine is so straight forwards. 

has a bath every tuesday and saturday, she loves it. she bulks up on food few hours before bed that knocks her out. 
We just make sure everytime she naps its in her basket in our room that way she nos bedtime is always in the same place.


----------



## APB

Never - thank you for the welcome, and wow - congratulations on the beautiful healthy scan! How exciting!!

Heart - when you say B complex, do you mean you take a regular over-the-counter B-complex supplement? Does it contain both B6 and B12? I have read mentions of those in association with MTHFR as well, but my OB didn't suggest it for me. Hearing the dosages that you guys are on makes me wonder if I should step up my folic acid a bit and maybe include additional B vitamins as well. If they are just over-the-counter vitamins they can't hurt I imagine! Oh and also I read that you are having intermittant cramping, and I wanted to let you know that with both of my successful pregnancies I began to have aching / cramping around that time because that is when your uterus starts growing like crazy! Even though my last pregnancy that made it that far was almost 5 years ago, I can still remember how it felt! 

Tracie - wow, what an amazing little sleeper you have!! My babies were still only sleeping for 1 1/2 hours at a time at that age, and on bad nights I was lucky to get an hour straight! You must be doing something right, or you are really blessed  

Peti - hi!! I sympathize with the 3-5 pees a night. I am only in my 5th week and I am already peeing that many times. I wake up and feel like I have to pee and when I get up to go I barely have anything in there. It's so frustrating! And I remember it only getting worse during the latter parts of pregnancy like yours. Pregnancy is simultaneously the most amazing and the most annoying thing I think we can experience 

Hi Jenny! Thanks for the welcome, and nice to meet you! I see you are 10 weeks, so you are a _little_ closer to me than the other girls on here that are well into their second trimester. But you are getting close! How are you feeling? I remember 10 weeks being right around the peek of my morning sickness with my other pregnancies. I hope you aren't having too rough of a time 

Hi Bumpy! You are even closer to me than Jenny, I'm about a week behind you. Nice to have someone so close!! Have you started feeling any MS yet? I have been exhausted and emotional but no nausea or nasty taste in my mouth yet, hoping that won't start until around 8 weeks as it did with my other pregnancies. Of course, when a pregnancy is as delicate as ours are (having a history of recurrent miscarriages) sometimes I know we welcome the symptoms, even when they are terrible 

HappyAuntie - congratulations on the pregnancy - I will be thinking happy baby thoughts for you. Let's hope everything is smooth sailing!!

I have a question for anyone that knows...how do you create the tickers that you guys have? Is there somewhere on here that explains it?

Thanks!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi adrienne, I'm starting to feel a bit sicky and also tired!

If u click on one of the tickers that you like it will take you to the site where they are made. You put in your dates and then voila! It gives you a code that you have to add to your profile.

Wow tracie diva is a VERY good baby and sounds like you are doing a very good mummy job!


----------



## jenny25

I think this week has been the worst I'm just feeling ill the last few days it's hard going when j have a school run too do in the morning and home time I just feel blah x


----------



## heart tree

I'm at work and don't have a lot of time to read. Saw Adrienne's question about B-complex. I started taking it years ago because I thought I had a short Luteal Phase and I read it could help. It's nothing my doctor prescribed. I buy it at Walgreens. This is the one I get: https://www.naturemade.com/Products/B-Complex/Balanced-B100-Timed-Release


----------



## beth30

My beta is in- 1987- doubling time of 16 hours!


----------



## daviess3

Yay Beth fab news x
Jen hope ur ok chick, haven't read all posts but just wanted to say we're all here an everyone is a good bunch no judgement necessary! Definitely not here to judge or be judged any of us! X
Heart congrats on progesterone well done I no it takes guts, as for my friend I haven't asked if she knows why she lost! I didn't have the heart to ask her, I wonder ic it's to go with why her lil boy died as I no she was having tests! I just feel so sorry for her! Just reinforced to me ur never safe! Just when j started to enjoy pg, takes u back, ft quite down coz of it! X


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats beth!

about Vit B - I take vit B supercomplex from walgreens, has a few things in it. (along with it i take 2000 IU Vit D3, a dha pill, metanx, neevo dha, baby asp and have taken them all for many months now

I just read that the babies are 5 inches now so I got out a tape measure...wow, 5 inches isn't that small! can't believe it! I'm 5 inches from my belly button to my pubic bone....


----------



## HappyAuntie

Wow Beth - great news!


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news Beth. Are you relaxed a bit more now?


----------



## heart tree

Popping in quickly again. I'm stealth like that!

Beth those are super numbers! Yay!!!

Hopeful, I pull out a ruler every week and am in awe at how big this baby is getting. And I only have one in there! My little one is about the size of my palm right now. I love that. Are you feeling any movement yet? 

I'm exhausted today. My cold is getting better but I'd much rather be at home on the couch!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Amanda- I think I feel something every once in a while but not consistent, also, sometimes its low and sometimes higher. I don't know if it's movement or not though. How about you?

Hi Embo- you r up late!


----------



## Embo78

I fell asleep Infront of the tv for 3 and half hours, woke up and I'm wide awake!!!

I'm experiencing my first real craving. Craving as in I NEEED some olives and fresh green chillis right now!! Gav's car is in to be repaired so I'd have to go myself as Gav isn't insured on my car until next month. I'm trying to fight the urge cos I HATE driving in the dark :(


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats on great betas!!

Awww, how cute that yall measure your babies!

Geezzz guys, thanks for making me feel like a freak...I have a high sex drive normally and being pregnant makes it worse lol! Plus I just like to feel close with DH during this time b/c I don't know what's going to happen and I am currently trying to just do normal things and not focus on the fact that I'm pregnant. 

How is everyone tonight? I'm tired!


----------



## beth30

I was more relaxed until I had a BM earlier, and I had some pink discharge afterwards... I haven't had it since, but it scared me anyway... so my guard jumped back up, keeping me from enjoying the evening of good news.


----------



## Embo78

Here's my 16 week bump pic...

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/75ae38f8.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Beth you're bound to panic seeing pink spotting. Pal is hard. Just when you think everything's ok, something comes along and bites you on the ass.
That's what we're all here for. To support you through it.
I've had two periods of spotting with this one and everything's ok so far


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo, congratulations on your bump!


----------



## heart tree

Beth I had pink spotting at 5+2 I think. It scared me of course. I got a scan and they couldn't find a reason for it. Later I had a small blood clot probably trapped in there from implantation. If it hasn't continued, I'm sure you are ok. Dumb question but are you sure the pink came from your vagina? Perhaps it was from the BM. Just a thought. Sorry you saw any blood though. It's just scary. 

Embo that is one proper bump! I hope I have a bump like that soon. Beautiful!

3x I must have missed your post about your sex drive. I'll go back and find it. 

Hopeful I feel little things every now and then and think it must be the baby but I can't be sure. So exciting though.


----------



## justwaiting

Great news on the beta's beth, sprry you had some pink spotting. ARe you sure it wasn't from the BM? Fingers crossed it never returns.

This thread moves far to fast for me. sorry if I miss anyone

Florida happy 12 weeks what an amazing milestone.

Heart, hopeful and Daviies Happy 17weeks.

Bumpy can't wait to hear your beta's. I spotted in wk 7 on progesterone but it was an irritated cervix. SO happy your feeling calm and all is feeling good so far. yay for feeling a bit queasy too!!

Puppy - I'm sorry your still so sick

TRacie - how do I order one of those sleep thru the night babies!!!!! I'm glad she is a good girl for you and is starting to giggle, sweetest sound in the world.

amf - Can anyone not feel their fundus at 16wks, the dr checked yesterday and it was barely above my pubic bone?
I got my doppler finally yesterday, found hb straight away can't belive I put it off for so long. DH's reaction was pathetic tho still cranky with him.
I had an appt with the endo dr yesterday as their are issues with my thyroid which have to be monitored. I also have my first midwife appt tomorrow, Maybe I'll stop feeling so lonely and lost in all this.

So happy to hear all the good stories in here and watching everyone grow!


----------



## heart tree

Ok I definitely missed your post 3x. I've had 4 "sleepgasms"'with this pregnancy. I've never had anything like it! They wake me up and I am amazed that my brain could do that. Then I get freaked out that it hurt the baby. And I also get a little cramping in my uterus which is normal after an orgasm. I guess my brain misses orgasms and it finding a time when I won't stop it from happening. Apparently they are very normal in pregnancy. My sex drive isn't what it used to be. I don't know if it's my age or the fact that I've been with my husband so long. In my 20's he and I couldn't keep our hands off of each other. He's still the same way but I don't feel quite the same. I also think it might be that I equate sex with TTC and losses. It's hard for me to get out of my brain sometimes.*

I did read that orgasms are good for the baby. They experience the same "feel good" hormones that we do. I'll try to find that article.*

Just, I've not felt my fundus. I'm not sure where it is. I wouldn't worry if I were you. I think an ultrasound is a better way to measure where it is. Happy 16 weeks!


----------



## beth30

LoL! there was a couple of other ladies asked me the same thing... and yes TMI-I have had that before, and this time it was absolutely from the vag area...seems to be okay now though... I had some lower back cramps...after that... so I really was worried... but I have calmed myself down a bit, and I am trying to look foreward to the US, with positive thoughts.


----------



## heart tree

I know, people asked me the same thing but I knew where the spotting came from. I still had to throw it out there for you just in case! LOL! Glad it stopped for you. I also had some lower back cramps with my spotting. My doctor reminded me that blood is an irritant so if you have a little, it may irritate another area like the lower back. You sound pretty calm right now. All you can do is try to stay as calm as possible and take it really easy. No sex, heavy lifting or exercise. Just be as lazy as possible if you can!


----------



## daviess3

Beth I had pink spotting around 5 weeks after toilet I thought was dusky pink that plum colour really panicked me I was convinced was over! But no I went for scan next day an there was my bubs in screen it was to early to see hb but baby present! An I'm still strong fxd! Wish u luck my lovely xx

Embo lovely gorgeous bump, I'm defo getting there when I lay on my back at night I can feel bump with my hands! I love it x


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely bump embo, sorry your scan got cancelled but good luck for tomorrow!

great numbers beth!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies I can't believe the change in two weeks!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh and happy 16 weeks embo!

sorry to make this an all about me post but ive just had some good news and had to share with you! my doc phoned and i wasnt expected to speak to her until tomorrow afternoon to discuss my blood results (had second set this morning) she said first lot were in and are spot on for 6 weeks pregnant (so thats a few days earlier than i thought as the blood was taken on monday and im 6 weeks tomorrow or friday), she didnt tell me the number though. but she has also arranged an early scan at the fertility clinic for me! :cloud9::happydance:
im really happy its here as bad memories for me at the EPU but im just so grateful im getting a scan now! not sure when, i have to wait for them to contact me but right now im SUPER happy! oh and she also said if something goes wrong with this one i should be able to stay under them and have extra consultative care moving forwards. The funny thing is the consultant i will be seeing is the SAME one i paid privately to see last year!!!!! so happy

happy wednesday everyone!!


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome bump embo!

bumpy - so happy for the good news! 

davies- how much does willow weigh? I was thinking about her this morning (isn't that strange? I think everyone here alot) as i have 2 jack russels and couldn't imagine having a huge dog but you are so lucky she is lazy, my dogs have alot of energy but love to cuddle when they are tired.


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy that is awesome news!!! If the doc is saying you are spot on for 6 weeks, that means you have enough hcg to get a scan immediately. I hope they schedule you very soon. How great that you'll have the consultant you paid privately for! All very good news!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks hearty! i dont even mind if the scan is not for a week or so as the later it will be the more i get to see, im just so greatful i dont have to wait until 12 weeks now.

still taking every day a step at a time, but keeping as much PMA as possible!

how are you today? feeling better?


----------



## filipenko32

Bumpy that is fantastic!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::thumbup::happydance::happydance: you can't ask for more than that today! :wohoo:


bumpyplease said:


> oh and happy 16 weeks embo!
> 
> sorry to make this an all about me post but ive just had some good news and had to share with you! my doc phoned and i wasnt expected to speak to her until tomorrow afternoon to discuss my blood results (had second set this morning) she said first lot were in and are spot on for 6 weeks pregnant (so thats a few days earlier than i thought as the blood was taken on monday and im 6 weeks tomorrow or friday), she didnt tell me the number though. but she has also arranged an early scan at the fertility clinic for me! :cloud9::happydance:
> im really happy its here as bad memories for me at the EPU but im just so grateful im getting a scan now! not sure when, i have to wait for them to contact me but right now im SUPER happy! oh and she also said if something goes wrong with this one i should be able to stay under them and have extra consultative care moving forwards. The funny thing is the consultant i will be seeing is the SAME one i paid privately to see last year!!!!! so happy
> 
> happy wednesday everyone!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks fili sweetie!!

hows you? any sign of the witch yet? xx


----------



## filipenko32

No witch :hissy::brat: but then it's only been 3 weeks since erpc so i have to be patient!


----------



## heart tree

I'm feeling much better. Just a little stuffy nose but not bad. Thanks. 

Fili, it's so frustrating to wait for AF. But it has only been 3 weeks, you're right. Hope you are doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## Pretty Please

Bumpy - that's great news !!! Bet u r delighted and free too always a bonus !!! 

Afternoon girlies !!!! How is everyone today? 

We have a problem with our post as we live in a flat and I decided to ring the anti Nat team and I have an appointment which is sat ( that's rubbish as my mum is here and knows nothing) so uk girls as I have completely forgot - what exactly happens on first appointment with mw ? It's just history and bloods? Is it important that bloods are done at 11 weeks or not ? Maybe Ill try to move it after scan as no point wasting one hour if scan isn't perfect


----------



## Neversaynever

Pretty...I went to Vegas :thumbup: my first MW appointment was just filling in the gren notes...was told they had to be done before the dating scan as they needed to fill in parts then too.

Bumpy...fab news hun :cloud9:

Em...will have to look at pics when I am home or on phone :hugs:

Tracie...wow at your little diva's sleep schedule :)

Fili...AF came after 26 and 28 days for me after ERPC's...hang in there :hugs:

heart...hope youa re feeling betteer today :hugs:

Hopeful...can't believe you will have to fit two babies inside you :haha: :cloud9:

Puppy..you ok today?

Croy...hope you got out of your PJ's in time :winkwink:

Davies...what are you up to today?

:hi: to everyone else

Mega tired and actually slept through last night :yipee: and I came out at work yesterday :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

how did the coming out go? so excited for you!


----------



## Neversaynever

It went well :)...told the people in person who I wanted to tell..there were tears and hugs a lot of the time :haha:

This morning...the head announced it to everyone at the morning handover and I got a big cheer and a round of applause...thank f**k I was late and missed it :rofl:

XxX


----------



## lishmin

Hi All,

I would love to join this group if ok as I have had 1 mmc at 10 weeks last April and 1 ectopic last July. I am now 8 weeks 3 days pregnant and needing all the support I can get to stay calm. :wacko:

I have had confirmation the baby is in the right place and had a scan confirming heartbeat etc. I just keep worrying, 24 hours a day that something is going to go wrong. I am going crazy and I know all of you understand this. 

Room for me in the group??? :flower:


:dust:


----------



## beth30

Hey and welcome... I just posted on your thread. I am worrying as well... I get a scan on friday, and I hope all is well with me too. The ladies on this thread are really nice. And they will welcome you as well. Good Luck to you, and all of us.


----------



## Embo78

Welcome lishmin :)


----------



## lishmin

I had not noticed this group berfore (I must be blind) but it seems like such a good idea. We are all in similar situations and its reassuring to know we are not alone. :hugs:

I hope that each and every one of us has good luck this time and that we can get through our pregnancies together and share the ups and downs.

Thank you again :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Welcome lishmin. My last pregnancy before this one was ectopic. I had to have my right tube removed. It makes any future pregnancies even more stressful, because not only are we worried about another mc, we're also doubly worried it might be another ectopic. I'm so glad to hear yours is in the right place this time with a hb. Congrats! I hope you find the support you are looking for here. xoxo


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh a few newbies, it's always good to have new blood in here! :)

Never i'm ok thanks. Had a burst of energy this morning so made the most of it and cleaned like it was going out of fashion! Had a nap when Laura did and woke up with no energy! Haha.

Got a horrid taste in my mouth tonight. Yuk. Trying to think about what to eat for dinner but nothing looking good atm. DH doing nachos for him and Laura but can't face spicy salsa etc. Bleurgh


----------



## hopeful23456

hi lishman and welcome! i still worry constantly!

NSN - did you win anything in vegas? was the weather nice? 

puppy- i used to love spicy food but can't eat it anymore, makes my mouth feel gross.


----------



## ttclou25

Hi lishman - congrats in the pregnancy!! 

Puppy enjoy the energy burst while it lasts :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

lishmin, Congrats on the great scans and welcome. :flower:

I'm on :cloud9: right now! Got my HCG level done today. 2424! :wohoo:

Doubling every 40.9 hours, so I'm very happy with that! Looking great so far!


----------



## ttclou25

Mom2mmcjg said:


> lishmin, Congrats on the great scans and welcome. :flower:
> 
> I'm on :cloud9: right now! Got my HCG level done today. 2424! :wohoo:
> 
> Doubling every 40.9 hours, so I'm very happy with that! Looking great so far!

Fab news sweetie!!!


----------



## heart tree

That's great news Mom! Your numbers look spot on!

Puppy, glad you got a little energy. Nachos sound delicious to me. Can I come over? 

Lou, how are you feeling? 

Girls, I'm getting nervous for my appointment tomorrow. I keep thinking the baby hasn't grown appropriately. I have no basis for that. The last time the baby was measured was at 12+3. I know the baby is alive thank god for the doppler. But now I'm just getting the pre-scan jitters.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart, jitters are to be expected, but I'm sure baby is growing beautifully. If the heart is beating the baby is growing, that can be assumed. God bless. Can't wait to hear how great baby is doing tomorrow.


----------



## puppycat

Heart i'm afraid you're a bit late! I had a cheese toastie in the end, twas yum.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mom, that's a reassuring thought about the hb and growth.

Puppy, I might have to go home and make nachos. Maybe the spice will make the baby grow even more by tomorrow! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Hey hearty, my scan buddy!! Don't worry about the scan. You hear bubs heartbeat, your test results were fab. This is your forever babe. Tomorrow will be just fine. I can't wait to see pics and whether you're having :pink: or :blue:
Big big hugs :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats mom2! good beta number

heart- i totally understand, i think the same thing but I include heartbeats too as i don't even get to hear them at home. but, you hear the heartbeat and we know your little one is fine. i can't wait to hear if it's a girl! if you are like me, you get the most nervous the day before and then when you get there, it's like "ok, let's see the baby now" and feel pretty good about it.
they didn't even measure me last thurs, they just assume it's fine and next time i get measured it will be the more accurate way (so the say), which i've read online is the femur, circumference of head and something else I think? then they can determine how much they weigh!
not sure if that's exactly what they measure but i know it takes more time to do it rather than a crown to rump length.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. The closer I get, the more excited and anxious I get. I also am not 100% sure I'm getting a scan, since it's a new doctor. I'll be gutted if I don't get one. My appointment is at 8:45 in the morning so I'll hopefully be able to post news around 9:30 or so. I have heard that this doctor often runs really late though. 

I went to Old Navy and bought a pair of maternity leggings and yoga pants. I can't fit into maternity tops yet. Even the smalls are too big for me. so I'm just buying regular tops for now. I can't wait to look like a full fledged preggo.


----------



## heart tree

Em, what time is your scan?

Hopeful, I can't even imagine going in without even hearing the heart beats. I'd be so much more anxious if that were the case. You are a strong woman.


----------



## Embo78

6pm heart. I think that's about 10 in the morning your time?? Not sure!!


----------



## ttclou25

Hun your scan will go fine, I still have scan nerves everytime, I hope they do get you a scan tho so it puts your mind at ease. Agggghhh tho that's the evening for us to wait for in uk.

Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Yes, that's about 10am. So mine is going to be before yours. That's a first! I'm always last since I'm in one of the latest time zones!


----------



## heart tree

True Lou, but usually my scans are in the afternoon, so the UK girls have to wait an extra day to find out. At least this time you'll get my update tomorrow, early evening!


----------



## Embo78

I know!! The clinic I'm going to doesn't open until 5.30pm! Let's hope this one doesn't get cancelled! If it does I'm demanding a refund and I'll book with another company :/


----------



## heart tree

That would be really annoying if they cancelled again. Let's hope they don't!


----------



## petitpas

Hi, sorry I haven't been on here much for the past couple of days. I'm busy until the weekend, too, so you might not see as much of me as usual. I'm fine, though, and so is ducky as far as I can tell.
I've got new maternity clothes and have been eating pancakes (mostly savoury) for two days now.

I wanted to say hi to the newbies and congratulations to HA for her lucky bfp and to all those with good betas :thumbup:

Heart, if the heartbeat is still good then the likelihood is that your baby is still growing nicely.
Try to let go a bit when they do the measurements. I've had femur, head and belly circumference measured and each one comes out with slightly different measurements (expressed in dates). At this point the accuracy is less than in first tri as racial and family differences come into play. For example, if you were carrying a Thai baby it would start measuring smaller than a Scandinavian one. Or your baby might be taking after your grandmother who was a shortie :haha: or your uncle who had unusually long legs giving you an 'older' measurement on the femur than on the head circumference.

As long as there is continued growth and good movement, all is well :kiss:


----------



## heart tree

Thank you Pip that's very reassuring. My grandmother and father are shorties but my husband has ridiculously long legs. Wonder what baby will be?

Hope you have a good busy weekend!


----------



## petitpas

That's easy: your baby will be half and half!
Better hope for a girl as the heel will look less odd :winkwink:


----------



## APB

Lish &#8211; hi! I just joined this group a few days ago, and already I can tell you that this is a very comforting group of girls to talk to. That&#8217;s great news that you have already seen a healthy heartbeat 

Puppy &#8211; Is the horrid taste you describe something along the lines of a dirty penny? A mix of vomit and metal? That was probably one of the WORST symptoms I had with ALL of my pregnancies, successful and not. Around 7-8 weeks I develop the horrible taste and it lasts until a week or two after delivery. It sounds minor enough, &#8220;just a bad taste&#8221;, but to be honest I thought it was worse than the nausea and vomiting because it was there all the time, 24 hours a day. I hope your bad taste is only temporary!! 

Mom2 &#8211; congrats on the great numbers! How are you getting your hcg levels taken so regularly this early? I would love for my OB to do that but it was never offered, even with my previous miscarriages. I am right around you, 4 weeks and 6 days, so I&#8217;d love to know my levels are that high as well!

Heart &#8211; try not to worry too much about your scan tomorrow! Everything seems to be going so smoothly for you! I know we&#8217;ll hear wonderful news from you when you get back tomorrow  I wonder if we&#8217;ll be able to see your scan? That would be fantastic! And finding out boy or girl is so very exciting!!! That little piece of news will rock your world and forever change your life.

So just out of curiosity, when did all of your MS start? I&#8217;m in my 5th week and I think with my previous pregnancies mine didn&#8217;t start until the 7th or 8th week, but I have heard other women saying theirs started earlier.
Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome lish. Congrats on your bfp. fingers crossed for h&H 9 months.

APB - my nausea started about 6-7wks stopped in weeks 9-10 and returned with a vengence weeks 11-14 now thankfully all gone. WE have all differed so much in here.

heart and embo good luck with the scans, how exciting and genders too!!!! Everything will be just great, imagine how big those babies are compared to 4wks ago!!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Adrienne and Kellie. I'll post pictures if I get a scan and they give me pics. 

Adrienne, I started feeling nausea around week 6, though it really kicked in around 8 weeks on a more constant basis. Like Kellie, it went away during my 9th week then came back horribly from 10 weeks through 13 weeks. It definitely came in waves.


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart and embo good luck with scans !!! 

Hear as long as your baby is growing week by week by your measurements that's good. I remember they also predict weight but that is wildly out !!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Whooooooo hooooooo:happydance::happydance: I've made my last pic in ticker. I never thought I'd reach that day lol.. So pleased that lo is nearly here in a few weeks
Lol, I need sleep and dh can do night duty for a few days. 

lots if luck with the scans today, can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Embo78

You're almost there Lou :) so exciting!! I can't believe we'll all be there in a few months :)


----------



## ttclou25

It has been going quick for me and I also think how quickly it is for u guys, there going to be so many summer baby announcements here I'm so excited.


----------



## jenny25

Not long now Lou are you nervous xx


----------



## ttclou25

I thought I would get nervous but I'm just excited at the moment:wacko:

How you feeling Jen?

P.s happy 11 weeks!!!!


----------



## Embo78

I hope it starts to go quicker. It feels like the longest three and half months EVER!!!


----------



## jenny25

Awww I can't wait I'm excited for you lol I'm like a big kid lol I'm doing good hun had skittle coughing fit and dry heaving trying to cross my legs at the same time such a pretty sight lol 
I know 11 weeks it seems to be going fast I wish it was the 5th already I really want my scan lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, ah Lou fab news hun, xx
Heart ur going to b fine I no it! U going to ask bout sex today? Can't wait to see pic!! Xx

How's everyone else? I'm very bloated but all good really suffering from trapped wind lol! X


----------



## daviess3

Embo r you finding out sex to? Try post pic first do we can all guess? X


----------



## Embo78

That's a good idea Davies :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

Jenny - 5th will come round quick!! Im looking forward to that date too as I hit 37 weeks. Roll in march!!! 

Embo - are u finding out sex today????????? 

Davies - ouch to trapped wind, hope ur ok.


----------



## puppycat

APB said:


> Puppy  Is the horrid taste you describe something along the lines of a dirty penny? A mix of vomit and metal? That was probably one of the WORST symptoms I had with ALL of my pregnancies, successful and not. Around 7-8 weeks I develop the horrible taste and it lasts until a week or two after delivery. It sounds minor enough, just a bad taste, but to be honest I thought it was worse than the nausea and vomiting because it was there all the time, 24 hours a day. I hope your bad taste is only temporary!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> It's hard to describe! I suppose it could be like a metal taste. It's just a really nasty taste! Lol.
> 
> I am hoping it doesn't hang around but given that i still have it now i'm guessing it's here to stay! It has made me sick in the past and it makes things taste really nasty!
> 
> Well girls i'm at my wits end with my daughter. I know they say the 'terrible twos' but this is ridiculous. Literally everything she has ever been told not to do is done on a daily basis and no amount of anything can stop her. It is so hard not to lose my temper with her, especially when she continually says 'no' - what am i supposed to do??? I am really not sure if i can cope with her behavious atm. Nursery said yesterday that she bit another child, she's never bitten before, and this morning she had taken her nappy off and shit all over everything in her room. She has done that before but a very long time ago.
> 
> I'm at my wits end.


----------



## daviess3

Ah puppy, must b so hard to b pg an deal with 2's! Take deep breath (obviously not in her room lol) an remember all good points at least you should b past this stage by time baby comes? X


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry you are struggling puppy! do you think it might be an attention thing, especially if she has only just started doing it? are you still feeling ill as well?

congrats on the betas mom2, congrats on getting to the last box lou, and happy 11 weeks Jen - lots of congrats today i love it!

hope scans go well today heart and embo. there are lots of boys on here at the moment so i think you are both going to be blessed with lovely little girlies! lets see if im right! i love davies idea of guessing though!!!!

I think my morning sickness is just beginning to start, im having waves of feeling yucky but they pass as quickly as they start. its not stopping my love of food just yet though! day 2 of no chocolate, cakes and biscuits for lent and i need distracting! lol


----------



## bumpyplease

oh and happy 17 weeks davies and happy 5 weeks mom2!


----------



## jenny25

Amanda good luck for your scan today xx


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps are you going to find out your beta doubling time today or will you not bother since your first was spot on for six weeks? I'm not sure I would bother but curiosity might get the better of me! 

Good luck heart!


----------



## puppycat

Somebody did say about attention and i was inclined to agree because i've literally been so poorly up to now i probably haven't been around much. Since then though i've read her books, done floor puzzles with her, sat her on my lap to watch her favourite things, praised her when she is good or helpful, given her lots of hugs and told her mummy loves her. I don't expect change overnight but she seems to be getting worse with attention not better! Sigh.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck to you too embo!


----------



## filipenko32

You might just have to ride the storm of the terrible twos puppy. But if it is an attention thing then consistency is the most important way to deal with it. I was a reception teacher for 2 years I know they were older than Laura so it might not help but I advised parents about this and did it myself. if you give her attention then lose it with her 3 days later then back on attention again she will get the link ie if she's never naughty she won't finally get more good attention from you iykwim! but if you're doing all that already then it's just normal to got throughout terrible twos! Hope that helps


----------



## puppycat

It definitely helps Fili. Sometimes you just need to know that it's all normal and not a reflection on you as a parent. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

i have no experience myself but it sounds like you are doing everything right pups! some of my friends have had probs with the terrible two's and try really encouraging and praising them when they are good and making it clear they are being naughty and you wont tolerate it when they are being naughty. Sometimes the extra praise and treats but only when they are being good has helped in the past.

fili - my doc is phoning me this afternoon to discuss my results, i have a feeling she wont give me the actual figures and will just let me know if they are ok or not. she seemed reluctant to give me figs yesterday anyway. I think its because once you get to a certain stage (around where i am now) they dont always double as quickly as they do in the beginning, (hence why a scan is more accurate) they tend to increase slower and eventually plateau and she knows i will google and worry unnessarily! so as long as she tells me things are ok i will listen to her and not think any more of it! lol


----------



## filipenko32

Id do exactly the same bumps, will be thinking of you x x 
Puppy of you were a terrible parent you wouldn't be on here sharing your concerns :hugs: you'd be out doing more fun things like smoking and drinking like I feel like doing on a daily basis ATM!! X x (but don't!) taken up coffee tho :wacko:


----------



## daviess3

Embo where's pic then lets start guessing? What a lovely day today ladies? X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - I am so sorry about your daughter acting out. Mine is only 15 months and must be starting hers early...scratch that, this child was born with an attitude and WILL NOT LISTEN to a word I say, she wants to chew on eletrical cords (which are plugged in) and I am terrified she's going to electricute herself, so I tell her NO, spank her little hand and pull her away and 5 minutes later she's back at it! Maybe your LO just realizes that changes are happening and needs reasurance?? Kids are very preceptive.

Heart - I just know you're scan will be fine and you'll have a beautiful pic to show us....hope they can get a peak at the gender!!

Bumpy - Good luck with the results honey, I'm sure they'll be great though!


----------



## bumpyplease

Can't wait for these scans girls and to find out what you are having!! Sooooo excited!
Davies don't think embos scan is until 6pm. You are right it's beautiful out there and so hot too - being on spring!!

No results for me today girls, doc just phoned and they are not back. So she's phoning me tomorrow now!


----------



## jenny25

I'm just back from a walk in the park with the dog more like she took me for a walk I'm pooped now lol it's so warm here today I love this weather x


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 5 weeks mom2!
happy 11 weeks Jen!
happy 17 weeks davies!

I can't believe how many people are on this board, it's awesome. I am on another PAL forum on babycenter thats girls that have no children, had multiple mc/s and now are preg. Its crazy as we just got 4 more girls there too! one of them after 6 mcs and she's 38 (this is her first time on lovenox). it's amazing, these girls are getting their first good scans w/heartbeats too.

hoping more girls from the rpl m/c thread here make it here soon. 

And Fili- there is something in the air, you are going to be bfp again before you know it.

puppy - no advice as i've never been around kids for that long (yet) but that sucks, so hard to be sick off and on, preg, and taking care of a little one. 

embo and heart - can't wait for good news!

bumpy - wish she could have given you numbers! i know you are fine though, just fun to hear the numbers

lou- it's rare i've seen someone on the last ticker, you can tracie are the only ones I think? i can't wait to hear how the home birth goes, are you going to have it videotaped?


----------



## Embo78

Scans at 6pm. Please cross everything that it doesn't get postponed again!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks hopeful :hugs: we go to see the fertility specialist on Monday so I'm looking forward to seeing him. Just got my formal letter through the post to say the mc was a trisomy 18 (Edwards syndrome) female. Feeling relieved now and 'lucky' that it was miscarried (and sorry to be depressing) and not carried to term only to die a day later as that is what happens with Edwards syndrome. Chances of it happening again though are 1% and like 99% of these chromo abnormalities are miscarried anyway, you have to be super super unlucky to carry to term. :shock: phew! Not sad, relieved!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and I'm getting super fit, I went for a 3 mile run today and was hardly out of breath! It is lovely weather today, last week I was running in remnants of the snow!


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone know how to insert a spoiler? I want to tidy up my journal


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all?

Im not bad. got a poorly girl today. shes running a temp again and very very irratable and poorly tummy :( so got her in a vest asleep on her play mat ( snoring like a bear! )


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - that is SO rare! just sucks that you go through all the bs and have that absolutely rare thing happen. happy you are in shape! it's a good feeling. i don't know how to insert a spoiler...

hoping izzy feels better soon!

embo -that's a late scan! at least it should happen today though, it's going to be great!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

APB said:


> Lish  hi! I just joined this group a few days ago, and already I can tell you that this is a very comforting group of girls to talk to. Thats great news that you have already seen a healthy heartbeat
> 
> Puppy  Is the horrid taste you describe something along the lines of a dirty penny? A mix of vomit and metal? That was probably one of the WORST symptoms I had with ALL of my pregnancies, successful and not. Around 7-8 weeks I develop the horrible taste and it lasts until a week or two after delivery. It sounds minor enough, just a bad taste, but to be honest I thought it was worse than the nausea and vomiting because it was there all the time, 24 hours a day. I hope your bad taste is only temporary!!
> 
> Mom2  congrats on the great numbers! How are you getting your hcg levels taken so regularly this early? I would love for my OB to do that but it was never offered, even with my previous miscarriages. I am right around you, 4 weeks and 6 days, so Id love to know my levels are that high as well!
> 
> Heart  try not to worry too much about your scan tomorrow! Everything seems to be going so smoothly for you! I know well hear wonderful news from you when you get back tomorrow  I wonder if well be able to see your scan? That would be fantastic! And finding out boy or girl is so very exciting!!! That little piece of news will rock your world and forever change your life.
> 
> So just out of curiosity, when did all of your MS start? Im in my 5th week and I think with my previous pregnancies mine didnt start until the 7th or 8th week, but I have heard other women saying theirs started earlier.
> Hope everyone had a great day!!

I have an awesome OB. He doesn't like to do HCG more than twice, but when i pushed a bit for weekly draws for awhile he agreed. His philosophy is that if it will help the mother stay calm and won't hurt the baby then go for it. I really appreciate that. With my last miscarriage the only way we knew anything was wrong was because my HCG didn't double at 7 weeks. This was after 3 weeks of great numbers, so it was very unexpected.


----------



## puppycat

Awww Tracey, sucks when they're poorly when so small :(

Well i went out for lunch today with my best friend who has a 7month old. Laura was good with him and behaved fairly well too. Got her some sweets to reward her good behaviour.

Thanks for all your replies girls. I spoke to her nursery today who said she's usually good and they haven't had any issues before yesterday's biting incident. They told me not to worry about it so i'll try not to!


----------



## filipenko32

me and hubby, me and my nephew and me on the left with my dad and my cousin at a wedding. I cant remember whether i've posted these on this thread before but i'm taking them down tonight as i want to be anonymous!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> me and hubby, me and my nephew and me on the left with my dad and my cousin at a wedding. I cant remember whether i've posted these on this thread before but i'm taking them down tonight as i want to be anonymous!

You're so beautiful and young!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay ladies, I'm letting fear in, but I would like to know if any of you have dealt with this particular symptom. 
Since yesterday afternoon my uterus has been hurting. Not agony, but definitely uncomfortable. Its a constant soreness that's tender to touch like a bruise. Doesn't feel like cramps and its right in the middle, under my belly button. I'm in yoga pants today, jeans are too painful.


----------



## croydongirl

mom2 - I had lots of strange pains in the beginning. I know it is such a scary time, but if you are not bleeding and your pain is not severe, you can think positively. I hope the pain goes away soon so you can relax. I remember how tough those first weeks were, please kkep sharing your fears so we can encourage you. I am not sure what I would have done without this thread for support early on.

Fili - You re so pretty, you and your hubs look so happy! Thanks for sharing your pics.

Heart & Embo - Wishing you fab scans. I am totally jealous, but so excited to hear your announcements!!

Davies - We're onions!!!! yay!!

Pup - wishing you an extra dose of strength and patience as you parent today. I hope that your DD will begin to respond positively to your attention soon. 2 is a hard age.


Ladies, have any of you suffered with sciatic nerve pain? I have had so much pain in my left bum cheek the past few days. Has had me in tears when it hits hard and I can't figure out what triggers it. My googling suggests it is sciatic nerve pain - but some of my UKK preggo friends suggested pelvic girdle pain (i had never heard of it before) either way,it makes walking difficult at times and turning over at night is impossible. Its 2 weeks until my Doctor appointment hoping i can wait until then to get medical help but i guess we will have to wait and see.

Hapy thursday ladies!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, I had sciatica so bad in some of my pregnancies. Ouch! Unfortunately my doc told me that there's nothing to be done about it, but that it will go away when baby comes. Ah, the joys of pregnancy.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm an apple seed, I'm an apple seed! :wohoo:


----------



## ttclou25

Pups  Bless you it must be so hard having a little one and being pregnant. My friend is going through that stage with her DD and I think its an age where they are testing the limits I think and more about testing your limits too which must be soooo hard.

Bumpy - Good luck with the results

Embo  hurry up 6pm!!!! 

Fili  Hope youre appointment goes well sweetie for Monday - I bet you feel better knowing the results. Well done with the run!
Tracie  sorry Diva is ill  hope she gets better

Mom2  its really frustrating having all the stretching and pulling but I think its pretty normal hun, just your uterus growing.

Croy  ouch hope its all gets sorted or you manage to hold out to your next appointment

Happy 17 weeks davies!!

Hopeful  not filming the birth but may get some pics when he arrives.


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - i had it, my right butt cheek but i had acupuncture on it (during my regular acu visit) and they stuck a needle or 2 in it and it's totally gone now! amazing....

mom2 - i haven't had that pain but probably just stretching and growing pains?

you are just beautiful fili....

croy - happy 17 weeks! can you believe it?


----------



## daviess3

Ah mum2 an apple seed congrats xc
Yay Croy for onions!! X sorry ur in pain hun! Not nice! X
Fili so young looking an gorgeous eyes u have!! Hope ur good sweetie x
How's u hopeful an those twinnys? X
Heart how u doing can't wait for ur update I can't wait to see boy or girl! X
An u embo I no ur both going to have lovely babies whether there boys or girls! X
My scan is 2weeks 6 days an counting can't wait to see my little noodles again!! X


----------



## HappyAuntie

It's good news!!!!!!

:wohoo:

My beta went from 41 to 113 in 48 hrs!!!!

I get to be pregnant for two more days!! I feel a little like I'm on death row and just got a 48 hr reprieve. But I'll take it!

Now to go back and catch up....


----------



## heart tree

Not sure I'm getting a scan today. I might have one to check the health of my cervix since I've had so many D&C's but they might not look at babe and probably won't tell me gender. Damn! I have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks from today. Guess I have to be a little more patient. Still at docs office. Will catch up later.


----------



## filipenko32

aww thanks girls! :blush:
HA i replied on your journal so I think you know EXACTLY how I feel about your news but just in case you are unsure::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::baby::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Heart - damn it! im really feeling your disappointment but m aybe think about it this way - they will spend more time having a thorough look at your cervix and that is obviously so important so probably best they're not distracted? :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

HappyAuntie said:


> It's good news!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> My beta went from 41 to 113 in 48 hrs!!!!
> 
> I get to be pregnant for two more days!! I feel a little like I'm on death row and just got a 48 hr reprieve. But I'll take it!
> 
> Now to go back and catch up....

Praise God! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 5 weeks mom2!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Not sure I'm getting a scan today. I might have one to check the health of my cervix since I've had so many D&C's but they might not look at babe and probably won't tell me gender. Damn! I have my 20 week scan in 3 weeks from today. Guess I have to be a little more patient. Still at docs office. Will catch up later.

:growlmad: Bummer. :nope:
I guess in the grand scheme of things 3 weeks isn't too bad, but still...


----------



## hopeful23456

So happy for you HA! congrats! 

Heart- still hoping they do an u/s! Maybe you can sneak into the room??


----------



## hopeful23456

so i'm on that other board, babycenter and one of the girls in the 35 and older group was so sad she was having a girl (first kid at 37) no m/cs (I don't think). this is because of bad mother/daughter relationships she's been in and around. and one of the other girls chimed in and said "go look at the rpl board, that will make you think differently" and you know i had to chime in too! geez....i was the only one that responded that ever had any m/cs...
it's so nice that we are just grateful for what we have.


----------



## heart tree

Well no scan for me today. That's ok. I have one scheduled for Wednesday to look at my cervix and my adenomyosis. There is no way they will be able to look at the adeno without looking at the baby too. So I'm definitely going to ask for a peek between the legs! Even if we don't see the gender, I'll at least have a look at my baby again. They have me on the wait list for Monday and Tuesday too, so if there are any cancellations, I'll go in sooner than Wednesday. 

I met with a new doctor today. She's a high risk doc. She said my age, my losses and possibly my adeno make me a little higher risk, but she considers me on the low end of high risk. But she wants to see me every 3 weeks until June and then probably more often after that. A lot of high risk docs automatically opt for C-sections. She doesn't feel that way. She prefers vaginal births when possible which made me feel better. And that hospital has the lowest C-section rate in the country! I'm still trying to decide if I want to switch to her or keep going to my old doctor at the other hospital. I have a lot of thinking to do. I think I'm leaning towards her though because she wants to follow me more closely. She also asked a lot of questions that my other doctor didn't, such as how much B6 and Fish Oil am I taking. She wants to make sure I'm not taking too much. She also raised the issue about my cervix which my other doctor never did. I liked her attention to detail and the amount of time she spent with me. I also like how closely she would be following me leading up to the birth.

On a funny note, she said she wouldn't do a scan, but would do a doppler to listen to the hb. For some reason I didn't tell her I do that all the time. So when she did it, she found it straight away and said excitedly, "there's your baby's heartbeat! It's 154 which is great!" I was so calm about it and just smiled and said "oh that's great." I think she was disappointed that I wasn't more excited. Little did she know I listened this morning and I often record and count the beats. It's always in the 150-160 range. 

She also wanted me to schedule my 20 week scan, which I did! LOL! Now I have 20 week scans scheduled at both hospitals! I know I need to cancel one, but at the moment, it's fun to think that if I wanted, I could get a 20 week scan on March 15 and then again on March 19! 

Happy 17 weeks to Davies and Croy! Right behind you as usual!

Happy 11 weeks to Jen!!

Happy 5 weeks to Mom!!

Happy pregnancy to HA!!!! Great numbers babe! Can't wait for Saturday's results!

Bumpy hope you get your results nice and early tomorrow morning. 

Can't wait for Embo's results.

Hi to everyone else. Going to have some lunch now and do some work. It's 70 degrees here today (that's 22 degrees to you UK girls). A perfect day! Going to get some Vitamin D out in my yard while I eat lunch.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, it is so nice to be grateful. I know I want a girl, but I also know I would be thrilled with a healthy boy. I really don't care. I just want my baby! I love this little one so much now, I can't imagine being disappointed.


----------



## hopeful23456

you probably find the heartbeat quicker than she does heart! it would be fun to do 2 scans at 20 weeks! too bad you didn't get the scan today...

was she talking about checking your cervix length and the other dr didn't? i get mine checked every 2 weeks (more often with twins) but i think it would be good for you to get it checked every 3 weeks. wish it was that warm here! it's about 40 but supposed to get up to 6 inches of snow this weekend.


----------



## puppycat

Take a look in Embo's journal ;)


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I think she was talking about length but also strength. She did an internal exam and said my cervix look healthy and closed and a good length from what she could tell. But since I've had 4 d&c's, 2 hysteroscopies and an HSG, I've had a lot go up into my cervix. She wants to make sure it is strong enough to hold the baby in. Apparently the ultrasound will help determine that. She also wants to get a look at my adenomyosis since she's never seen it before. 

I was already in Em's journal. Stalking it in fact. Woo-hoo!!! Go look girls, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Embo78

Still crying two hours after scan. What an amazing experience. After three losses it's even more special :cloud9:

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/aebc5823.jpg


----------



## heart tree

YAY!!! :happydance:

:blue:


----------



## ttclou25

Congrats Embo on team blue yippi!!! :blue::blue: Another boy in the thread :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats embo whooohooooo! I was wrong I was convinced it was a girl but so happy for u, especially as all healthy! Wow that's you, pip and Lou all having boys we need some girls now to even things up with the lovely Isabella diva!

Sorry you didn't get a scan heart, I was disappointed I didn't get my results today earlier as well but u will find out very soon my lovely! And tomorrow I will be 6 weeks and you will be 17.......WOW!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls we're all on cloud 9 right now :) :)

Boys are ace!!


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - A boy!!!!! YAY!!! So excited for you!!! Awesome news. 

Heart - sorry you didn't get your scan today, glad you don't have too much longer to wait. Sometimes I feel like a week takes so long to go by. I know our scan is not that far away but it still feels like FOREVER!! Hoping that all of you guys news will keep me going until our scan! haha


----------



## Embo78

Yes sorry you didn't get a scan today. I'm going to go read back now I'm home


----------



## heart tree

It's ok girls. It's not the end of the world that I didn't get my scan. LOL! Most women don't get this many anyway, so I consider myself lucky. As long as I know the baby is alive, I'm ok for another few days.

My big issue now is my 20 week scan. My mother will be in town for both that I have scheduled, but I don't want to drag her to two ultrasounds. I have one scheduled for March 15 and March 19. I prefer the place on the 19th but that means waiting 4 more days! Can I be that patient? Decisions, decisions! I'm hoping my scan on Wednesday will give me some relief so I can hold out for the March 19 scan! 

I got an internal exam today and she told me my pelvis is perfect for childbirth. She said it is nice a roomy! She also did a breast exam and told me my nipples were perfect for breastfeeding! Both of those statements struck me as funny for some reason. :haha:

She also told me my uterus is right below my belly button now which would explain the ever growing bump. Oh, and I've definitely gained a few pounds. Guess my worries were unfounded.


----------



## heart tree

I just saw the temperature and it's 76 now! 25 degrees for you ladies across the pond. How can I be in a bad mood with weather like this? It's unseasonably warm. We don't usually have temps this warm in February. Glorious!


----------



## daviess3

Heart sounds lovely it was 18 today here unusually warm!! Pleased u liked doc I would give her a whirl she sounds very thorough! X

Embo yay for team blue congrats darling fab news I have 3 gorgeous nephews an they r the best!! Boys or girls all lovely, so u have any names!?? How exciting? X

Lou have u got any names yet babe? X

Can't believe were 17 weeks Croy heart hopeful can u believe it! Wow!! Xx

Sorry to go on but is anyone else constipated? I'm eating nectarines oranges strawberrys drinking lots of water everyday but really constipated an when I go it's hard!! Sorry tmi I no! I have some fibregel but what can I take do I go? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies I haven't had any constipation. I read that sometimes there isn't much you can do because your organs have moved and press against your intestines causing a blockage. As the baby gets bigger, the baby can also push against your intestines. So no matter how much fiber you eat, you will be constipated. Another lovely symptom of pregnancy! Maybe some other ladies have some ideas.

I've been doing prenatal yoga 2 days a week and there are several poses that the teacher says are good for constipation. I haven't paid attention to which poses they are because that's not one of my issues at the moment. I'll pay attention next time she says it and will tell you what those poses are. Maybe you should try a yoga class yourself.

I'm definitely feeling baby now! It's so slight, but I know it's not gas or anything else. :cloud9: I can't wait to see my bubs next week!


----------



## heart tree

Hey girls, I wanted to share two websites with you.

This one lets you try and figure out what color your baby's eyes will be based on family history of eye color. Ours is 50% green and 50% blue. Come on green!
https://museum.thetech.org/ugenetics/eyeCalc/eyecalculator.html

This one is an interesting article about sex and pregnancy. One of the things I found interesting is that semen contains prostaglandins which can cause a ripening of the cervix and lead to contractions. It said that some doctors recommend using condoms in the 2nd tri. I asked the doctor today about sex, and she said this exact thing that this article said. She said we should use condoms. My husband is going to be very, very, very unhappy about this. There's a lot of interesting info here in case you want to read. 
https://www.thefamilygroove.com/febletstalkaboutsex.htm


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - sorry about not getting your scan today, but hopefully wed they'll be able to tell you something! That's weird about the sex in the second tri, I had sex with DH the entire time and at the end we were having sex to try and start labor and it didn't work lol! Something to think about though!

Fili - Good luck monday and lovely pics!! You do look so young! Yay for getting in shape!

Congrats on the beta numbers!!

Congrats on a baby boy!!

AFM - a little morning sickness this morning but nothing real significant - really hope it picks up lol!


----------



## heart tree

I hope the MS picks up for you too!

About the sex thing, like everything regarding fertility, I think it's just a theory. Ethically they have no way of really researching and testing it. I don't imagine this theory is true for everyone. I've heard about so many women having sex throughout their pregnancies. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet. We've had sex and my cervix was fine. It is something to consider though.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I have a friend who swears by Wheat-a-bix to keep her regular during her pregnancy. She even sent me some when I mentioned having issues. I can't eat it because I am not eating gluten but if you can manage it, it might help you out!! I have had issues too, and even though it's been a little while since I have had a bad pregnancy headache, I feel as though they are connected to when I am most blocked up. I am trying to drink water (lots of Ribena too!) and eating fruits and veggies, I feel as though its get better in recent weeks but it doesn't seem to make much difference.

Had my test at school today, it had been postponed. I think I did ok. Just one more test, the oral presentation and the final and I am done. The end of this quarter can't come soon enough! I love going to class when I am there but getting up and out early every day is really taking it out of me, sounds pathetic I know, but I am excited to be able to study from home with my online classes next quarter!

I am feeling so stretched out today. Achy and uncomfortable. Hubby was reading last night on an online forum thing about what 17 weeks pregnant means and he read aloud how this is a time for a growth spurt and that they double in weight and size in the coming weeks. I am not sure how that is going to happen, but I guess that's why I have been rubbing Bio-oil on my belly for all these weeks! ha ha Grow baby grow!

Heart, Davies & Hopeful - I CANNOT believe we are here at 17 weeks already. Almost halfway there!! Looking froward to hearing healthy reports form our anatomy scans so we can celebrate.

Ladies in the early weeks, I know it seems so far away for you, but I can honestly say it feels like just yesterday we were in the same place you were. Desperate for rising betas and first scans. When we started out Lou seemed so far ahead of us, and now she is almost at the end and we are in the middle. Hoping that we can encourage you and that you will find that 17 weeks gets here in no time at all :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks heart! I can't get that site to come up but looked at other sites. I have green eyes and all of my family is green or blue and dh and about his entire family has brown.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, such good advice to the ladies in the super early stages. It's true! Lou and Tracie were the ones we were looking to for comfort. I remember both of them telling us over and over that nausea comes and goes and that both of them bled during their pregnancies. Now I'm the one saying that nausea comes and goes. It does go by quickly once you get through some of the critical points.

Almost done with school for the quarter! I'm so glad I'm not in school anymore. I did my graduate studies in my early 30's and it was such a demanding time. I can't even imagine doing it while pregnant. It's great you get to do online classes next quarter!

Yes, there is supposed to be a huge growth spurt right now for us. I felt some mild cramping the other night and I swear my stomach is bigger now. I'm really starting to show now. I have no doubt that by the time my mom arrives in 3 weeks I'll have a proper bump to show off to her. :happydance:

Hopeful, that's so weird you can't get that eye color site. I actually found it on another thread on B&B. It requires Flash. Do you have Flash installed? You wouldn't be able to see it on an iPhone as they don't have Flash capabilities. 

I just told my husband that we might not be able to have sex without a condom and he was so calm, cool and collected about it. I thought he would be upset. Not at me, just at the situation. But he wasn't at all. I praised him for his maturity. Then he proceeded to grab my boob! :haha: So much for maturity.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - glad you hubby took it well!! It won't be so bad, it's only temparary anyway!! I am definately NOT going to look into it too much because I know my DH and he'll say if we did it with Olivia we can do it again lol!! I will ask my doc though because if she says NO then DH will listen to her!! Haha on the boob grab...that is sooooo my DH lol!! Well, not the maturity part!!

Croy - so sweet!! Thanks for the hope. I remember thinking that my pregnancy with Olivia wouldn't work out and all the milestones and honestly, right until the very end I NEVER actually believed that I'd have a baby...imagine my shock when they placed her in my arms lol!! It was so surreal, I just couldn't believe I did it and I pray to have that feeling again in October!! Congrats on 17 weeks!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, what is your due date?


----------



## justwaiting

Heart my hubby will be excited to get sex condom or not!!!! THanks for the sites.

Croy - I went to the Chiropractor yesterday arvo and he mentioned Sciatic pain. He said stretch you butt by lying down legs straight and pulling one bent knee up and towards the opposite side of your body without lifting your butt off the ground. He said do those as often as possible until your belly gets in the way as it's the muscles gripping your sciatic nerve. ACupuncture might work too or a pregnancy massage to relieve the muscles before it gets to bad. I hope you get some relief.

Congrats Embo on your little boy. how exciting and precious. Very happy for you

Davies/ croy - they make gluten free weetbix in AUS anyway. I only suffered from constipation for a week or so but I took a pregnancy safe stool softener for a few days. Also a few new mummies I have been following swore by Milk of Magnesia.

Had my first emotional pregnant woman moment today. was having a little argument with hubby blew it completely out of proportion and just cried and cried. I'm actually embarrased at my reaction!!! Can laugh now tho


----------



## justwaiting

Babies eyes are likely to be brown. I'd love a baby with hubbies eyes, dark brown with camel like eye lashes just beautiful. ACtually if my kids just llok like OH I'll be happy but a girls needs a little extra booty and boobs. HUbby is a bean pole. Sorry gotta a little over zealous!!!


----------



## jenny25

Happy 17 weeks Amanda xxx that's right about the sperm I'm going to say to hubby to get some condoms Infact I do t think we have ever actually used any apart from the first time we slept together and I think you should go with the woman doctor she sounds amazing Infact the doctor I'm with is a fetal medicine doctor she is so experienced and brilliant too detail she is honest and I trust her that's why I'm using her again as he was my doctor when I was pregnant with Jamie I feel good knowin that she knows what happened too him.

Not much too report here been waking at 6 the last few mornings and that's me up until bed time no naps as I couldn't nap not complaining that just yesterday I had a headache due to being tired x


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls just checking in its been a few weeks. Had a quick read of past 2 pages. Good to see a few of you are 17 weeks almost half way there. Praying I'll be joining you in a few weeks/ months. I should be receiving results of latest autoimmune screening and coagulation screening on 28 th march hoping they'll find something to work with, even if not I get a good feeling about this consultant. 
I also have an appointment on 12th march with assisted conception unit( NHS), some of you may remember I had iui last year, anyhow I'm hoping they will still honour me my 3rd and final iui, I'm filled with hope and feel ill be treated with kid gloves this time. I'll be demanding some sort of treatment plan come whatever with the results. Hoping a.d praying I'll be on here soon!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies :)


----------



## ttclou25

Morning.....

Mandy hope to see you over here ASAP!!! 

Heart - pmsl at your dh grabbing your boob that made me chuckle, he was being such a grown up till then. He he

I had midwife yesterday and baby Ethan is 2/5 engaged, good boy!!!! But still have sugar in my wee so off to diabetics clinic I have to go now


----------



## Embo78

Do they think you have GD Lou? If you do will they induce you at 38 weeks?

Love the name Ethan :) it was on my list but Gav vetoed it :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

2/5ths already wow... i wasnt that untill last second then she took a complete nose dive down lol.


----------



## ttclou25

Yer they think I may have even though I have had to fastings and gd tests done which are clear!! Strange.. Don't think I'll be induced but will mean no home birth. 
Tracie - glad he's in and ready then and being a good boy wasn't sure if it was the norm to have him engaged already - hope diva feels better


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she seems better, but still had a poorly tummy. she was up 3 times in the night and thats not like her. :(


----------



## puppycat

Feel sick


----------



## bumpyplease

Really cant wait for you to join us Mandy! i dont think it will be long!

love the name Ethan Lou, but my OH was going to call his first child with his ex Ethan if it was a boy, it was a girl who they called Ella but i cant consider Ethan now as it reminds me of his ex!!! haha. 

happy 17 weeks heart!

well ive reached 6 weeks, one day at a time! woke up at 3am feeling rotten! i felt so sick and my stomach felt like it was being twisted! thankfully when i woke up a few hours later i felt much brighter. waiting for docs to ring re my HCG results - should be around lunchtime. 

I got a call from the fertility clinic and i have a scan next friday 2nd March! Heart can you add to the front page for me?

morning everyone else, how are you today?
xx


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry that you are still feeling sick puppy, are you able to stomach much? hope laura is being a good girl for mummy today.

sorry that divas still a little poorly tracie

x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck today bumps!


----------



## bumpyplease

doc just phoned. all looking good so far!
mondays HCG was 10,088 and Wed was 16,494. apparently they are supposed to double every few days for the first 4 weeks and then by 6-7 weeks they slow down and can take up to 84 hours to double. mine are doubling in 67.7 hours or 2.8 days and she said the figures were spot on. getting the same tests repeated next week and she said after that there is no point as the results dont become as accurate as the HCG starts to plateau.


----------



## filipenko32

That's fantastic bumps!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::flower::flower::flower::baby:


----------



## puppycat

Just been sick :cry:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im seriously at my wits end! who new getting a divorce would be soooo hard! pfft


----------



## Pretty Please

Congrats to 17 weeks girlies !!!! 

I have put on 5 ibs in 11 weeks it's bad - but once I get tired love eating chocolate and muffins especially when it's cold. Hate feeling like a wobbling jelly though ! 

Can't open that link on my I- phone although my hubby big brown eyes which are dominating and my baby has sky blue eyes I'd of thought they would of been brown but no. I also heard majority of babies born with blue eyes and then over 6 months they can change. 

Tracie - are u getting a divorce or have I got confused? 

I'm on parent entertaining now and over the we


----------



## heart tree

Damn, where's my ticker??? I was excited to wake up and see my ticker move to an onion. But it's not there!

Bumpy those numbers are spot on and you're right, they anything over 6000 take 96 hours to double. Heres a chart from the babymed website:
NORMAL HCG DOUBLING TIMES
HCG Level	DOUBLING TIME EXPECTED
Under 1,200 mIU/ml	Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml	Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml	Over 96 Hours

So yours are better than perfect. They stopped taking mine at 5+4. On that day, my levels were 11,574. I had a scan that day and they could see the sac but no fetal pole. But 3 days later they saw the hb. Not sure what my levels were, but high enough to see something. Youll definitely see something on March 2. Ill update the front page. :thumbup:

Pretty, you cant see the link on an iPhone because Apple refuses to support Flash on their phones. I have an iPhone and love it, but hate that you cant see any Flash sites. Dont worry too much about the weight gain. Its to be expected. Do you do any exercise? That might help.

Boo to sick Puppy! This little babe is giving you no relief! Sorry hon.

Mandy, I love hearing the positivity in your post. I think you have some good options in place. I personally think IUI is a godsend. I hope you are joining us soon. Please keep us updated on your blood results.

Jen, thanks for the advice, it means a lot. I think I am going to go with that new doctor. Im not getting any sleep either. I was up from 3am  5:30. Wide awake and my brain was racing. I fell asleep for another hour, but Im exhausted.

Kellie, Ive had more than one emotional moment with my husband. Just blame it on the hormones! Ha Ha!

Lou, I hope you dont have GD! Good little Ethan for being so cooperative. Thanks for sharing his name! So cute!

Tracie, sorry your little Izzy isnt feeling well. 

Oh god, Im so tired. And I have such a hard day of work today. Im visiting with a family whos son had an anoxic brain injury at 27 years old. He was putting his son to bed and fell asleep and never woke up. He ended up having some sort of brain injury while he was sleeping. Hes now 32 and needs complete care. His parents are caring for him and theyre exhausted. I have to go to their house and help them sort through their emotions and figure out if there are any resources that can help them in the community. Unfortunately, I already know there arent any resources for someone like him. So I end up being the bearer of more bad news in situations like this. So sad.


----------



## hopeful23456

amanda, i wouldn't be able to do your job, i cried just reading that post! sux your ticker isn't showing! i think it was way early this morning when i was lurking, sometimes that website goes down and the tickers disappear then come back
i actually got 3.5 hours of a sleep at one time last night! but was up 4 times from 11:30 - 6:30...
i was looking on an iphone - no Flash...

tracie - are you ok? I didn't realize you were getting a divorce?

bumpy - Yeah!!!! congrats! can't wait for your scan!

lou - Ethan was my boy name too! but, DH doesn't want it...poo on that, I've liked Ethan forever. and will still push for it. i also like Kaden but we'll see. DH said he's picking the boy name (which he's a procrastinator so who knows when he'll get around to it).
I have the girl name, had it for many years ;)

mandy - I think IUI is the way to go too, then you know when you o, the sperm is far up there, etc. you will be bfp soon!


----------



## puppycat

Well Dr actually diagnosed Hyperemesis today. I have different sickness tabs to try and she weighed me too. My bp was 140/66.


----------



## hopeful23456

hope the new tabs work puppy! what did they say about your blood pressure? mine was 130/80 last time but they thought it was because i was so nervous (before scan) and were going to take it again after the scan but we forgot.


----------



## puppycat

She didnt say anything which surprised me tbh! She said she thinks i have anxiety issues which i knew but i didnt feel anxious, never do when my bp's high funnily enough! The machine wouldnt work the first time she tried!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - happy 17 weeks!! I am due October 20-21 and Olivia's b-day is November 30...so (hopefully) I'll be giving birth right before she turns two!! 

Bumpy - good numbers hun!!


----------



## heart tree

There's my ticker! :cloud9:

Puppy I'm so glad you are getting new tabs to take. I really hope these do the trick. You've been through enough.

Charmer, I was born on October 12, I was hoping you were due then! LOL!

Check out this crazy bump I seemed to have grown! My husband took this last night, so some of it is bloat, but still! I look huge! This morning I looked much smaller. Crazy.

My husband just texted me and told me he couldn't stop looking at the picture and that I looked "mother fucking beautiful!" That made me cry in a good way.
 



Attached Files:







bump_17weeks.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Embo78

He's 100% correct. You look like you're blooming :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Em! I don't even look that great in the pic, but as long as hubby thinks so, that's all I care about! I didn't wash my hair or have any make up on when he took the pic. He likes it because I'm barefoot, pregnant and cooking in the kitchen! LOL!


----------



## Embo78

Awe you guys sound so sweet :)


----------



## heart tree

I have a real keeper. He never thinks I look bad and he always tells me how much he adores me. I'm completely smitten with him! And we've been together for 13 years. You would think it would fade a bit, but it hasn't at all. Our love has gotten stronger over the years. He's a real gem and I can't wait to be a parent with him.

Oh god, I'm getting mushy! 

Ok, off to meet with my new clients. Not looking forward to this one. It will be very sad. I might have to swing by Motherhood Maternity on my way home as a way to cheer myself up with some new purchases.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks for advice ladies on my issues lol! Hope I feel better Tom if not will go buy weetabix! Hate weetabix!! Yuk lol! 
How's everyone? 
Heart congrats on 17 weeks welcome to being an onion! I keeping feeling bubbles when's kicks gonna start? Can't wait!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

holy shit heart! you popped! it's awesome! can your DH talk to my DH? that is so sweet!

davies - i feel bubbles every once in a while too and thought i felt a little more at 4am or so the other day...but who knows exactly what is baby and what is gas?


----------



## croydongirl

I have started to feel baby moving for sure. Last night laying in bed still baby suddenly went crazy, it was so fun. Then just now when I sat down and was still it started again. I LOVE IT.

According to that sight, our kids have a 50% chance of brown eyes, 35% blue and 15% green. I admit I am kinda hoping for blue, like me, but I would be happy too with brown like hubby. 

Heart your bump is adorable!! And I think that for barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen you are looking fabulous! ha ha We are taking another bump pic this weekend. We started taking them every 2 weeks so we could see a difference, but I am curious as baby is supposed to be growing more over the net weeks if week to week would show a difference. Happy 17 weeks!!

Thanks Justwaiting - I will try out some of those stretching tips. Last night at 4am I woke up and had to pee and was in so much pain it took me 15 minutes of rolling and schooching and trying to get to the edge of bed to get out. I was in tears, and trying not to wake hubs up.I knew he couldn't help and he had had such a log day at work, poor thing. Then this morning when I woke up I rolled over carefully but relatively pain free. So weird. 
I am wondering if when I have a full bladder it makes it worse? Putting pressure and pushing things down. Who knows, but I do know that its going to be a long 6 months if it doesn't ease up. I am going to try and wait until my docs appointment in a couple of weeks to get a referral. I hope those stretches ease it. Thanks so much for sharing that advice. Where in Australia are you? I have an Aunt/Uncle and cousins in Sydney and Melbourne - it is still on my bucket list to get there. Growing up in England I will have to take a trip to Ramsey Street during my visit which my Aussie family think is hilarious!!

Tracie - Hope little Diva is feeling better soon. I am sure its worrying to see her poorly.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart, Congratulations on reaching "Onion" :wohoo: Very exciting. You look great, your bump is beautiful.


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart u look amazing - look like a proper yummy mummy :)


----------



## daviess3

Croy I'm jealous why can't I feel it!! X loving ur bump heart u look hot mumma!! X


----------



## croydongirl

Davies, it just started and only when I am sitting or laying still. It will happen I promise!!!!! Maybe tonight will be your night?!!!! I hope so.


----------



## daviess3

Well Croy the little bubbles I felt I used my Doppler an defo my noodle moving!! Have had the odd cramp but hoping growing pain! But defo felt bubbling movement but not a direct kick! I can't wait for that! X


----------



## croydongirl

I should have been more clear. I haven't felt a kick - just him or her dancing in there. I just feel swishing movement.
Poor hubs rushed over and out his hands on but of course, it was nothing to be felt from the outside yet. He is SO excited for that day. I can't wait for our OH's to be able to feel them too.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart you're sooo beautiful and you don't look 37 at all, gorgeous bump and your hubby sounds LOVELY! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I can't wait for you to feel kicking too and I bet you're a yummy mummy too ha ha! Bump pics!!

I think my af is going to make an appearance feeling heaviness and lower back ache! Did anyone get lower back ache before a period? I seem to be getting it a lot this year.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Croy swooshing must be a good feeling too! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Yay for feeling movement :) I was telling my daughter off earlier and I had to stop mid argument cos he was really moving around! Ella was happy!! Got her out of trouble hehe!!


----------



## petitpas

Embo, how fun! A boy! :yipee:

Heart, you look adorable :cloud9: I've just posted a bump pic in my journal (first and last post) but mine never looked as neat as yours!

Fili, I missed your pics grrrrr bet you looked lovely as usual :D
Just in case you haven't had your question answered yet, in order to get a spoiler you need to hit the advanced button instead of post quick reply. If you want to do it in a previously posted message then you click the edit button followed by advanced.
The icon you need is the smiley with a black bar covering its eyes. 

Hi to everyone else! Sorry for your diagnosis of hyperemesis, Puppy :hugs:
Lou, so close! Can't believe it! You can't give birth because then I am next and I'll be frightened :rofl:
Tracie, sorry to hear you are going through so much at the mo :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Lovely bump progression pip :)


----------



## petitpas

Fili, since my m/cs I've been much more in touch with my body and yes, I got lower back pains before/with af. Apparently, that's where you feel uterine contractions.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lol Yeah but not getting a divorce from my OH, from my ex lol.... long story.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beautiful bump heart!! Wish mine was due on your bday b/c then I'd be farther along!!

Yay for those feeling movement!!

AFM - I think I've worked myself into a panick!! Yesterday I was at the park with Ollie and slid down the slide that had a sharp bend in it, well when I hit the bend I skinned my elbow and knocked the crap out of my side and hip!! Plus I was having those stretching ligaments while I was out there walking around and was scared that maybe i should be resting while having those as they are quite painfull (just sharp little pains)! Then today marks one month that my grandma died and we decided to go through her clothes and my pawpaw and aunt really wanted to keep those in the family, so I stood there for 2 hours today trying on shirts and pants and I got hotflashes and constantly moving, then I had to clean house and then grocery shop and now I'm scared I over-did it!!! But I'm supposed to carry on like normal right?? I mean I've had miscarriages where I put myself on bed rest as soon as I got a positive test and didn't lift a finger and still m/c'd!! Sigh, this shouldn't be so hard lol! Oh and I ovulated on my grandmothers funeral weekend, so I'm hopeing that will be a good sign for me!! Sorry for the ramble lol!


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow heart you have popped u are looking really amazing no wonder your hubby can't stop looking at you!
Pip u are looking great too I love the progression pics!


----------



## filipenko32

Spoiler
Thanks pip, I wanted to know this for my journal so it didnt look so long at the front! Thanks for the info about back pain too, it's like an ache like I've done too much exercise on it (haven't done any exercise on it) rather than a period 'pain' as such. I know it's period or mc related though so interesting about the contractions. Going to look at your pics now, hope you had a good time with lamb the other day x x


----------



## jenny25

Just made my first purchase for the baby eeek 


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/33467f04.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

That is precious Jenny!

3x - I think you will be fine! I would be too scared to do stuff like that but I worry about everything.


----------



## heart tree

I'm feeling very sad right now. My lovely friend, Happy Auntie's betas aren't rising properly. She's been through too much. This will be her 4th loss. I just don't understand why this has to keep happening to such wonderful women. I can't ever seem to make sense of recurrent losses. Why do some of us have to endure a greater burden than others? I'm very, very sad about this news today. :cry:

I also had a very intense day yesterday meeting with that family who cares for their 32 year old son. He's completely dependent for all of his care. He is at risk of choking on his own spit, which I saw, and that could kill him. His family has to be on alert with him 24/7. It was so sad. They are exhausted. I felt drained after the visit with them.

I'm going to do some yoga shortly. I'm going to dedicate my practice to all of those who have been suffering. That includes all of the RMC ladies. 

Sorry to be a downer. It just feels like a sad day today.


----------



## Embo78

Hugs heart.

And happyauntie I'm so so sorry to hear your numbers aren't rising. It still baffles me daily why this continually happens to good people. I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So sorry Happy Auntie. :hug:


----------



## puppycat

It seemed so promising HappyAuntie :( so sorry xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry Auntie...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - sorry about your sadness, hope your yoga goes well. As far as why some of us have so many losses...I personally believe that some of us are made to be stronger than others...it takes a strong woman to go through pregnancy and birth, IT TAKES AN EVEN STRONGER woman to continue to get pregnant time after time knowing that she could very well miscarry again...but do we give up?? NO, we fall apart and pick ourselves back up, dry our tears, hold our heads up high and try again!! No matter how weak I feel at times, I know exactly how strong I am: I am strong enough to endure the worst pain I have ever faced and turn around in the next breath knowing damn well that I will endure that pain until I bring another baby into this world!!


----------



## APB

Puppy &#8211; I know it probably doesn&#8217;t make you feel much better now, but maybe it will be encouraging to you to hear this: my younger son was extremely difficult at 2. My mom has done daycare for 30 years and said he was one of the most challenging kids she had ever watched. He would do things like walk by a table and see a cup on it and decide to just pick it up and dump it on the floor for no reason. Or like the time he climbed up a dresser and managed to pull the whole thing (including a TV) onto himself and ended up in the ER. And he ran away every opportunity he got and never listened - EVER. I didn&#8217;t think either one of us would survive that year. But now he is 4 and has turned into the sweetest, most affectionate and well behaved little guy a mom could ever hope for. He is a complete angel! So my only advice is hang in there and try to focus on any positive behavior that she does exhibit (kill &#8216;em with kindness as they say)&#8230;but remember, easier and more enjoyable days are coming! 

Embo &#8211; congrats on having a boy!!! I have 2 little boys and they are AMAZING! Little boys are SUCH fun, and the expression &#8220;mama&#8217;s boys / daddy&#8217;s girls&#8221; is definitely true!! You will truly adore each other!

HappyAuntie &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry to hear the sad news. It brings all the pain back when I read what is going on with you. We&#8217;re all thinking of you sweetheart..

Heart &#8211; congratulations on being able to feel your little one move more definitely now! That is such a cool time in the pregnancy, when the baby is big enough to feel moving, but small enough to still have plenty of room to do somersaults! I can&#8217;t wait to be there! And by the way, love your kitchen picture &#8211; pregnancy totally agrees with you! 

On the subject of eye color &#8211; my eyes are brown and my husband&#8217;s are blue, but both of my boys ended up with eyes that are sort of greenish / grayish / hazelish. So babies don&#8217;t always end up with your color or your hubby&#8217;s, sometimes it&#8217;s a mix of both together. Really interesting!


----------



## heart tree

Adrienne, very true about eye color. My husband's parent's have brown and blue eyes and he ended up with the most gorgeous green eyes. I love genetics and family resemblances.

Great story about your son. Except for him ending up in the ER! Good to know he grew out of that phase.

How are you holding up?

Charmer, thanks for your nice words. It's true, I think there is strength in all of us who continue down this path even in the face of recurrent heart break. It speaks volumes of our characters. 

I've been very reflective today. I am grateful for where I am right now and also very pensive about this whole journey and where I started on it. I'm a different person now. I know we all are. I feel more hopeful about this baby, but it's still so hard to believe I'll actually hold, kiss, nurse and love this baby. That's just PAL. When I see women lose their pregnancies, it reminds me again of how delicate this whole journey is.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks APB, it sounds awful for you but good to know it passed. She has actually been better in the last few days thankfully, not her normal self but i've changed my approach too. Obviously it's helping!

Being baptised this morning and i'm so excited :D


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart I'm feeling your sadness about HA I know her too :cry: it just doesn't seem fair does it. And that is SO sad about that man, we really never know what life is going to throw at us. I can't imagine what his parents must be going through. :cry: and you must have felt so helpless in a way.x x x


heart tree said:


> I'm feeling very sad right now. My lovely friend, Happy Auntie's betas aren't rising properly. She's been through too much. This will be her 4th loss. I just don't understand why this has to keep happening to such wonderful women. I can't ever seem to make sense of recurrent losses. Why do some of us have to endure a greater burden than others? I'm very, very sad about this news today. :cry:
> 
> I also had a very intense day yesterday meeting with that family who cares for their 32 year old son. He's completely dependent for all of his care. He is at risk of choking on his own spit, which I saw, and that could kill him. His family has to be on alert with him 24/7. It was so sad. They are exhausted. I felt drained after the visit with them.
> 
> I'm going to do some yoga shortly. I'm going to dedicate my practice to all of those who have been suffering. That includes all of the RMC ladies.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer. It just feels like a sad day today.


----------



## bumpyplease

So sorry HA thinking of you xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps every time you post my heart is in my mouth and as the page loads I'm thinking please please let bumps be ok!! Lol! You're stressing me out!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Embo congrats on your :blue: !!


----------



## ttclou25

:hug: heart hope you feel better today sweetie

HappyAuntie  Im so sorry to hear your news hun :flow:


----------



## 3xscharmer

So last week when I threw up, I was thinking that it wasn't morning sickness...It just didn't feel quite like m/s....Now I remember lol!! This am I threw up about 5xs in a row and it was so fast and so hard that I almost couldn't breathe and it hurt so bad and it WAS EXACTLY like with DD!! Last pregnancy around the 5 1/2 week mark the nausea quit for a while and when it came back it was barely there, it was NOTHING like this so I think it's a very good sign!! No other pregnancy has made it to six weeks with m/s except with Ollie!

Plus I had an ultrasound last night - I was in pain (course I really think it was gas) but I got scared and went to the ER and they did the ultrasound...I was 5+6 BUT measured 6+1! HB was 125! I've never had an ultrasound at 6 weeks so I have nothing to compare it too, but I know that once you see a normal HB, the miscarriage rate drops but don't know if my other pregnancies had normal HB's early or not, but do know that at 8 weeks the HB was under 100 both times.


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Bumps every time you post my heart is in my mouth and as the page loads I'm thinking please please let bumps be ok!! Lol! You're stressing me out!!!!

Would you rather I stopped posting then fili?! Lol!

So far I have had nothing negative to say about my pregnancy and I really really hope it continues!!!!!

How's u? Any sign of the witch? X


----------



## filipenko32

Lol bumps yeah, stop posting! No cos then if you didn't post id be worried too!!! I really think everything is going to be perfect for you so I don't want to be proved wrong! :haha: :friends: I def have this instinct had it with heart and Davies too! 
3x that's fab news!! Def think this is your rainbow baby too!

My hubby's away and I have been pottering and tidying up today, I actually quite enjoyed cleaning. Then my sister rang and someone banged REALLY hard on our inside door. My sister thinks all of London is dangerous lol!! She lives out in the sticks and she said as the banging was so aggressive not answer it so she made me scared. Then he was ringing the bell and banging for about 5 mins! I feel silly not answering it but maybe my sister saved me!!! :haha: it can't be anything urgent as the car doesnt need moving (it's a detached house turned into 4 flats with shared parking). Anyone think I / my sister was silly? Feel like I can't go out now lol!!!!

No witch 3 weeks ish since erpc so maybe too soon...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - hope your instint is spot on! As far as the stranger banging on the door, I wouldn't answer it either...there are some crazy ppl in this world!


----------



## puppycat

Our delivery man bangs seven kinds of sh*t out of our door! You're not expecting anything are you?


----------



## filipenko32

No not expecting anything and we don't get deliveries on a Sunday usually so... It was really aggressive banging my sister made me more scared though otherwise I would have answered without thinking probably!!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer that's wonderful news! I had a scan at 6 weeks exactly with this little one and the hb was 113 which was normal. Yours is an excellent rate for where you are! Congrats!!

Fili, I wouldn't have answered the door either. I rarely, if ever, answer the door if I'm not expecting someone. We don't have a way to see who it is and we don't have a chain on the door to prevent someone from coming in if I did open it a crack. I've watched too many shows where women open the door and something bad happens. I think your instincts were correct.

Bumps, Fili is so funny! I don't get stressed when I see your name. You better not stop posting! LOL! March is right around the corner. Your scan will be here before you know it.

I've had 2 good sleeps in a a row after a string of sleepless nights. It feels so good to be rested. I'm going to a 3 year old's birthday party today. It's one of Tim's cousin's kids. It's the first time in years I've been able to go to one of their children's parties. I always make an excuse not to go. Today I feel more confident going. Especially because my bump is showing now and I'm really starting to look pregnant (even though I don't really feel pregnant.)

I hope everyone is having a great day. xoxo


----------



## puppycat

Here's the photos from my baptism if anyone's interested :)


----------



## heart tree

Puppy those are awesome pictures! I love the progression of them! How was it? (aside from wet!) Do you feel different now? Congrats! What a special thing to do while pregnant.


----------



## puppycat

It was so emotional Heart - I was so overwhelmed when I came back out of the water. 

I read my testimony before I was baptised and mentioned our losses and that I was 16 weeks now. Everyone erupted in the church, they knew I was pregnant but they didn't know about the losses before. It was just an amazing experience all round :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's lovely puppy!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Puppy, that sounds magical. What a lovely experience!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart, maybe my sister saved me by calling me at just the right time!! I'm so happy for you going to the children's party that's would be quite a milestone for me, so happy for you heart I hope you enjoy every minute, you might be the only one there who is not frustrated by the noise!! Glad you're feeling rested x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- that's a great heartbeat!

Fili - I wouldn't have answered the door either at your house, my dogs would have gone crazy here

Heart- had a dream about you last night and one other girl I can't remember who, short dream, you were here in mn and we were at some event, like a convention maybe? And I asked if you brought your doppler and if you would check me but you didn't bring it ;)

Puppy- nice pics! I was baptized at just a month old I think? and I maybe have 1 pic of it? If that. 

I'm making homemade vegetable beef soup with dumplings, feel like eating veggies.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, that's a funny dream too! I wonder if any of us will ever meet up, I hope we do with our babies one day that would be amazing!!


----------



## filipenko32

I love that prams are called 'strollers' in the us it's much nicer than pram! Think pram comes from perambulator meaning to walk in a leisurely way.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful that's such a funny dream! There's no way I would travel without my doppler! I wonder what convention we were at?

Enjoy the cooking. I love cooking, especially soups. I just bought "What to Expect - Eating Well when You're Expecting." They have a lot of great recipes in there. If I make any winners, I'll be sure to post the recipes here.

Fili, I like the word stroller too. I always wondered where pram came from! Thanks for the language lesson. Words fascinate me.

I just had a major meltdown with my husband. We started off by talking about cleaning out our house to make room for baby. We live in a very small house and we have a lot of stuff we need to get rid of. It turned into a conversation about how I need to get a higher paying job to sustain the lifestyle we want so we can afford to buy a house some day. I work in a field that doesn't pay much and we live in one of the most expensive places in the world. I felt like I was being attacked, even though that wasn't his intent. I worked really hard to develop this career - I went to grad school in my 30's and am finally feeling like an expert in my career. Therapist jobs are few and far between and don't pay well. My husband makes a good amount of money and we're not poor by any means. But to buy a house here is almost impossible, they are just so expensive. I started crying because he suggested my career might be a dead end and I might have to think about a new career. I was really hurt by that given how hard I've worked to get here. I couldn't stop crying. I was a ball of tears and snot. He likes living very comfortably, as do I. I think he's scared about having a baby and what that will mean for us financially. In our current situation, we can basically do whatever we want and not worry about money (except buy a house). We can travel and go out to nice dinners. I think he's terrified of losing that lifestyle. To me, that lifestyle feels empty if it means we can't have a baby. I'd rather live more frugally with a baby. He wants the baby and the money. It scares me to think about trying to find a higher paying job after the baby is born. I want to work less, not more. Not to mention, I'm not sure I would even find anything that paid more. 

It felt good to cry though. I haven't done that in a while. It's a good release. We aren't fighting. He sees my point of view and I see his. We decided not to look too far out into the future and just focus on making room in this house for our baby. Trying to plan too far out makes me crazy.


----------



## filipenko32

You know what heart once your baby gets here your hubby will want to make sure youre around all the time to look after 'her', I don't think it will be an issue once he sees all the work that is involved and he will be so protective. However I'm feeling anger that he is putting you under pressure & that you don't need but perhaps he ks feeling a little pressure himself and doesn't want to let you down in some way lifestyle wise?. I assume he knows how important your job is to you too. I am totally with you about less money and a baby, god money means nothing in comparison does it? I think he will adjust pretty quickly once baby is here? Maybe bide your time and he will see! X x x


----------



## jenny25

Amanda we are currently going through the same thing we don't have a high paid job both Paul and I want to go back to uni he wants to do event management and I was to be a midwife but as you know we stay with mil so we don't even have a house we are liking for the moment and we know things will sort itself out I wouldn't worry for the time being xx


----------



## puppycat

hopeful23456 said:


> Puppy- nice pics! I was baptized at just a month old I think? and I maybe have 1 pic of it? If that.

Thanks hun. I was christened when I was a baby. The way the Christian baptists believe it (or how I understand it at least) is that the baptising or dedicating of babies is to thank the Lord for the blessing of a child and for the new life and to dedicate your life, as their parent, to teach them the ways of the world and how to be a good person etc.

When you are baptised as an adult it is you being 're-born' free of sin and renewed as a Christian and as a follower of Christ. It's sort of an affirmation of your faith, the act of 'burying' the old you and 'raising' the new you iyswim. e.g. Jesus was baptised by John at the ripe old age of 30 (in those days 30 was ancient!) - my Nan was baptised today at the age of 72!

Heart I think it's normal, especially for the first child, for men to have a wobble when it comes to money. Don't read too much into it honestly. DH had it too but now we're in a worse financial state than before and we are so chilled about it. Honestly, a baby needs love and attention and everything else will fall into place. Just let him come round in his own time :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, sorry not been about! Hope everyone's ok?? 
Ha so sorry my heart goes out to you xx

I'm good ladies realised my problems with toilet was after eating red meat for first time in 4 months!! So defo no red meat for me again! Lil belly is popping an can feel a definate bump can u believe heart Croy hopeful our bubs are 5 an half inches? Wow just rem the apple seed! Our babies are amazing already! 

I actually brought myself to look at cots,!!!!! Only online but I found one I'm going to have the tutti bambini Louis sleigh cotbed, in white I love it!! They sell it in tesco google it sn tell me what u think? X
How's tracie an diva? 

Lou any twinges yet? 

Embo how's u? 3x puppy Jenny fili?? Everyone else? Xx


----------



## puppycat

They sell it cheaper here :blush:


----------



## puppycat

Oh I love it btw :D


----------



## Embo78

I'm great thanks Davies. My mother in law came for Sunday dinner. I made broccoli and Stilton soup with crusty bread rolls. Then roast chicken, roast potatoes, mashed potatoes, carrots, peas and proper gravy!!
After they all had sticky toffee pudding with cream and I had fresh pineapple mmm mm mmmm!!

Shattered now though as I've been in the kitchen most of the day!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- guys get so crazy about money, that's why dh had us find daycare early to make sure we had enough money or he would have to stay at home (I'm lucky to have a great job). its the only thing they feel they can control as we are doing everything else with the baby so far. 
You have to be a therapist, it's your calling. 
I couldn't imagine buying a house where you live, they are pricey here but nothing compared to San Fran. I don't understand how, on house hunters the people can afford the expensive houses they show on there, I'm guessing alot of it is inheritance money...

Davies- cute cot! Funny you call it a cot as here a cot is like a pop up bed, not for babies. 

Thanks puppy! My family is Lutheran...But I've heard about the 2 baptisms before


----------



## puppycat

Hopeful what's Lutheran? Not heard of that and i'd love to know more :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Love that Davies! :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies, puppy thank u, it's in boots to for £312 my mum found it tonight an she has £80 worth of points to use but were not sure if she can use them on furniture? Who nos but thanks Hun xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. My husband goes through this money thing every so often. I know he's just trying to make sure we are comfortable, but sometimes I get defensive about it because I make half of what he does. I used to be a website producer like him and made a lot of money. I decided to go back to school and now get paid half of what I used to and also have student loans to pay back. But I love my job now and I know I'm good at it. The good thing is that we have enough space for this baby and plenty of money right now. We'll be fine. He just gets a little anxious about not having enough, but I have faith it will all work out. I appreciate all of the feedback.

Davies, so good to see you hon! I was wondering where you were. I love the cot bed. So cute! I can't wait to see how people put together their nurseries. 

Just came back from the 3 year old's birthday party. I ate 3 pieces of pizza and 2 cupcakes! So much for healthy eating! I'm just so grateful not to have nausea anymore.

Speaking of...how is yours Puppy? I hope the tabs have done their job.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - my hubby freaked out before we had Olivia, about 3 months before we had her he bought a house! I asked him why was he in such a rush as we'd only been talking about it for a few weeks and he said b/c he felt like if we were going to have a baby then we needed a house! Men are so strange!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Davies - I'm doing good, hopeing that morning sickness picks up! How are you doing?


----------



## justwaiting

Davies lovely cot, the one I'm ordering is similar but in the dark wood. So exciting to be buying a few little things.

Heart my DH is the same about money, always pressuring himself more than me though. Every few months gets his knickers in knot about our financial situation. WE are by no means poor but are in a fair bit of debt. He recently got passed up for a new job and has been stressing day and night about finding a new career something that pays better and better hours. I think it's the only thing they have control over or feel like they can contribute in some way. From what I know of you on hear a therapist sounds like the perfect job, life isn't all about money it's about happiness!!

afm - everything is going smoothly, feeling baby more and more.

Hi to everyone


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning ladies, 

How is everyone? any exciting plans this week? 

Davies I love your cot. Are you getting the wardrobe too? I love tiny little coat hangers. 

Heart - try not to worry about cash. If you have enough space in your house everything will work out great. A lot of my friends live in a tiny one bed flat and still have the baby in their room and they manage. Also, cash is not king - happiness worth a million pounds ! I worked very hard in the City of London for 7 years and being a mum is the best job ever even though now im on zero wage (and id say the hardest job and previously ive done the 70 hour weeks week after week). My husband is a workaholic and earns lots of cash but all he does mon - fri is work - he sees Elliott 5 mins max which is sad but he is also trying to save for a house (houses in commuting land SW London are very expensive) - I really do question if cash is worth it at times - I only see him 30 mins a day so can be isolating. I think I would like to have a more steady live and see him more but he gets a buzz from his trading job. We used to live expensive lifestyle 2 long hauls twice a year and Europe once a month long we and now being a mummy thought of going on holiday - arent there and posh expensive restaurants/cocktail bars are a no no. Much prefer to chill out in Italians and pizza express as its so child friendly and if they do scream no one cares than the pressure of trying to keep your baby shhhh. Im sure things will change with your baby too and chilling in the park with a picnic is lovely. 

Im trying to be on healthy this week and no muffins or chocolate. I try to do exercise (walking) and do aerobics class once a week but that depends if Elliott sleeps through the night - he can be a monkey as his teeth are coming through. 

Anyone going on holiday before bubs born? Think im going to go to Egypt for the holiday in the next couple of weeks. Still unsure whether I should be flying or not but I went to Florida with El and he was ok - think im going to mc i will and it wont be down to the flight...... 

xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah i think I may buy wardrobe but the matching ones are tiny only have one door an then shelving the other side! I to like lil hangers pretty an want to b able to buy lots to put on them lol! What about you pretty? X

Heart I agree with the ladies men always stress over money but you manage I can't wait I like getting ready organising I'm planning on buying things after 20 week scan just starting like nappies wipes etc you can buy through ages but just to add them to shopping each week before! Creams shampoos etc! I can't wait! X

Ladies my cousin had her baby this morning a week early!! She had her an hour ago! An she hasn't been weighed yet! But it's a GIRL!!!! Yay I get to go out an girly shop today so exciting! Won't get down there until end of the week now but I can't wait to meet her! Seems wierd my baby cousin having a baby before me! So pleased for them though x


----------



## jenny25

Awww Davis congrats yay lol 

Pretty I'm flying in 7 weeks but it's only to Scotland for a few days to visit my family on the plus side I'm looking too move back home so going too see if we can see some property xx


----------



## puppycat

Davies i don't think you can part-pay with Boots points, you can only pay for something in it's entirity. I could be wrong though, they might have a different protocol with furniture?

If you make sure you're signed up to the Boots Parenting club before you buy it then you'll get more points per pound on baby products ;)

Heart i've been sick-free for 3 days so far which is obviously fab, but, i have started a pattern of having a sick day, a weak day, a few days to recover then it starts all over so i can't say YET if i'm 'cured' but trying to stay positive. Had a bit of nausea yesterday but no sick, that i can deal with! Xx


----------



## puppycat

Oh and no holidays booked any time soon but we have a bike rally the end of May and end of June to go to. Only weekends and it'll be camping so may be uncomfy with my huge bump (then) but excited all the same!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies, how are you all?? hows all the bumps?

xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pup I have been told that bout part pay! The one you found includes mattress to! X


----------



## puppycat

Morning Tracie. Bump growing!

How's isabelle? I love the name Grace - if i wasn't so stuck on Emily i'd have that instead. Don't think DH would go for it though because he'd assume i was being 'religious' and it's totally not his thing!


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Puppy, on your baptism! It looked really lovely :cloud9:

I'm not religious but would consider the name Grace for a girl. Don't count DH out just yet!

Heart, I am sorry to hear about your struggles. I think you are doing exactly the right thing by following your heart and pursuing your career as a therapist! As others have mentioned, it is a normal thing for caring men to worry about finances when fatherhood dawns on them.
We know a couple where three days after having a positive pregnancy test the husband went out and bought a house! :haha:
Even my husband who pursued a career for personal fulfillment rather than money (he prefers to work in the public sector) and supported me in going part time when I struggled with the losses keeps bringing up that he expects me to continue my career and become the main earner (we earned the same until now) once ducky is a year old. Hmmmm. I'm not sure I'm looking forward to the stress and long hours I used to have. I'm thinking of changing careers and going freelance!:haha: Even though I know it will be paid less with no career progression it will hopefully fit around kids better.

In essence, heart, I think your DH is just having a little panic as he realises that his life is about to change dramatically. He can't complain about the arrival of the baby directly so this is how he is letting his frustration out. As hard as it is, try to stand your ground and wait until the panic subsides. Once your baby arrives and reality hits I'm sure he'll be besotted and his attitude will change yet again.


----------



## Pretty Please

oh jenny - is that where your family is from? bet it will be nice to be close to your family....moving house too - do you reckon you will do it b4 bubs born? when you wanting to go? or is it dependent on when you chap can get a job up there? 

Davies - oh bet it will be great seeing newborn so sweet !!!! oh and stocking up on items - ive only used half a bottle of shampoo in nearly a year (as you literally need a spot i thought i would need more but havent). If you wanted to use huggies nappy when asda do their baby event they do huggies starter packs for £3 (includes wipes, 30 naps, hat and £5 of coupons) so I bought 25 boxes of them as it was the cheapest around and it was best value. Not sure on other nappy offers. Ive got 2 bottles sudo crem, baby lotion, wipes, cotton wool, capol and i think thats all you need - I bought loads of useless items if you know what i mean.....Always good to buy in asda/boots events as save loads of cash :o) i havent got a wardrobe for el but i have wardrobe envy love the ocean range oak mamas and papas I always look at that - but we have huge built in wardrobes so dont need one. Maybe in our next house :o) 

puppy - you can get some amazing big blow up mattresses for camping - id defo invest in one if you havent got one. are you going to be a watcher on the bike rally?


----------



## jenny25

Well funny enough I contacted my old letting agent and they are willing to help me I've to go see them when I am up Paul wants to go to uni so he can go up there it's a big decision moving back but it will all depend if we pass the credit check and Paul either gets a job transfer or we will have to put an application in for housing benefit I'm not bothered I really want to go back home my poor mum isn't keeping well and she is on her own her brother is having major health issues which isn't helping mum so I want to be close to support her she has mental health issues I miss my friends and family and I know it's so much cheaper which will benefit us as a family xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Grace was first choice for her first name in my books but OH didnt like it... so i got it as her middle name. plus isabella is a special name for him. 
shes all better now, got over her poorliness. 
I bet your bump is growing, i miss mine. Iv just got flab left now :(


----------



## Pretty Please

Tracie - do you reckon you want 2 close together? 

Have you been to a sure start program? - I do a class on Wed morning one hour talking about nutrition and one hour on aerobics (the tutor is amazing all for exercises after birth) - its called new mum new you - its amazing and free - you should see if they have that course in your pineapple area !! good toning exercises. All the babies play in the middle on gym mats or in their prams


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lol no... 3 years atleast! iv waited far to long i want to enjoy every second with izzy before i have another and she goes to nursery.


----------



## puppycat

I can't believe she's 2 months already Tracie! It's crazy how time flies!

Pretty - We have low beds for camping which are quite comfy, I think we have a blow up bed somewhere but they smell funny (yes I'm odd!) lol. the bed's are like this

I won't be getting my bump on a bike for anyone! It's not worth the risk.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Tell me about it she changes so much everyday. Its like everyday a new switch gets turned on. she babbles away to me now. and her smiles are huge!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> Here's the photos from my baptism if anyone's interested :)

Congratulations! Baptism is such a special time, your pictures are great!:flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls!

puppy - lutheran is christian and not as strict/many rules as catholics (most people where i'm from are either lutheran or catholic so that's all i have to compare it against). we have baptisms very young, have communion and sunday school, etc when younger too. the religion goes by the bible and celebrates christmas/easter/etc. i'm not too religious so that's about it for my description! lol :) but I do believe in God/higher power and the other side, spirits, fate and stuff like that.

i'm ultra paranoid right now, going in for a doppler and really wishing i had my own....again...i know i'm fine but i just need to hear the heartbeats as my scan isn't until thurs and we are supposed to get over a foot of snow tomorrow and wed so we will be snowed in. and the reason i'm paranoid is because i had bad round ligament pains last night, had me up alot of the night and just freaking me out. i know it's round ligament as it's right on my bikini line and when i massage them, they feel better. it's still freaky though! guess i'm growing bigger. i keep feeling something to the left of my belly button but would a baby be that far up already? could be just a muscle spasm from time to time.

tracie - bump just keeps growing but i'm not gaining weight as fast as i was. i'm sure due to being off steriods and i think we get less hungry second tri anyway? 

heart- davies - croy - sweet potatoes this week!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Maybe it was just me that ate like a horse then ( hence the nearly 3 stone weight gain lol ) oopps


----------



## hopeful23456

i've gained 15 lbs per weight this morning (but goes up a few lbs at night). it's funny because i'm getting used to it and i wake up feeling skinny. dh said i'm all bump and boobs. i will be gaining about 50 lbs by the time of delivery. 
my bff gained 70 lbs with her first!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ladies, I've had this simple, yet wonderful song stuck in my head for weeks. Its from Cinderella, but its very encouraging for us PALs. 
:-({|=
A dream is a wish your heart makes
When you're fast asleep
In dreams you lose your heartaches
Whatever you wish for, you keep

Have faith in your dreams and someday
Your rainbow will come smiling thru
No matter how your heart is grieving
If you keep on believing
the dream that you wish will come true:kiss:

If I have a girl, I plan on writing the last 3 lines on her nursery wall. :serenade:


----------



## hopeful23456

that's sweet mom2!

I was in a play when i was little and sang the song "some day my prince will come" ;)

i actually got an ultrasound today! they are doing perfect and i found out that it is A's foot tapping me (feels like a muscle twitching) to the left of my belly button and up a little bit.
both heartbeats 160 and both moving around alot (I had some m & m's before I went) and A is still a girl and B still a boy from the looks of it. and I still get another ultrasound on my regular thursday appt. :cloud9:

still getting ligament pain/twitches but at least now i know for sure all is good. cervix is closed up tight and almost 4 cm.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful a boy and a girl!!! That is just perfect!!! :cloud9: so many congratulations to you! X x x 
We saw our fertility specialist today and he recommends ivf with pgd now so my eggs alone will be screened before fertilisation. This is what we are going to do now. But I'm petrified all my eggs will be abnormal! We can start it in a few months after the testing. Scared!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful a boy and a girl!!! That is just perfect!!! :cloud9: so many congratulations to you! X x x 
We saw our fertility specialist today and he recommends ivf with pgd now so my eggs alone will be screened before fertilisation. This is what we are going to do now. But I'm petrified all my eggs will be abnormal! We can start it in a few months after the testing. Scared!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I was worried that would be the outcome for me fili as my problem was the cause of all 6 m/cs.. or so they assumed...


----------



## hopeful23456

tracie - i had forgotten, you have balanced translocation right? a girl on babycenter has that, had 25 eggs retrieved, 19 fertilized and only 1 was good, but she's preg now with a baby girl from that 1 egg (they can tell the sex even with PGD)!

fili - you are going to have good eggs ;)


----------



## jenny25

That's brill news hopefull xxx


----------



## heart tree

So much work to do, so little time to spend on B&B today!

Hopeful, you sneaky girl getting all these scans! Great news! So happy for you! I can't wait for my scan on Wednesday. I've had some "muscle spasm" feelings. It doesn't hurt at all, and they are a little higher up. Now I'm thinking it's the baby. :cloud9:

Fili, your eggs are going to be perfect. 

Gotta go. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Pretty Please

hopefully congratulations ! bet you are delighted ! best of two worlds too get to enjoy both a girl and boy :o) are you going to invest in a doppler now? 

Fil - bet you are happy ! who you going to be doing that with? have you got a date already or do you have to wait and have another consultation?


----------



## Embo78

Muscle spasms = baby hearty! Is it like vibrations? That's why they call those first movements quickening! I think it describes it perfectly :)


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty we don't have to wait, we just go for testing at the beginning of my second cycle then they go from there. I will be on a 'short protocol' whatever that means. We are doing it with the London Bridge Fertility clinic. He said this would be diagnostic too in the sense that we will know if I have a higher proportion of bad eggs or not which he said is the cause of most chromo abnormal miscarriages not the :spermy:!! :shock: was a bit upset and shocked about that tbh. However we also don't know if my others were abnormal so this is almost like a test too. Me and hubby very amicably reached a decision and quickly too today.


----------



## filipenko32

Did you hear about the stem cell research that has just come to light? If not turn on the news and open those newspapers!! Basically, scientists take a sample of the ovary (harmlessly) and grow, yes grow new eggs from there. These eggs are fresh and new and fertilise and make babies!! They are convinced they can apply this to humans and trials are underway. They have dubbed it the "mouseopause" :haha: because this might put an end to women running out of eggs!! Theye done the using the mouse ovary thing with human eggs and it worked!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :wohoo: can you imagine!!! I'd wait another few years and have more Hols with hubby!:haha::coffee:


----------



## Pretty Please

Fil - yeah did hear on the news today about stem cells think it's good. 
So if they do the procedure and put a perfect egg in with sperm will u do steroids stuff too ? Or just go with what they say and do? What are success rates? So in around 2 months u will have perfect egg and sperm in u ? Bet u are relieved and excited to be doing a new route and at least u will know u have a perfect egg in u !!!! I really hope it works for u xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Embo, yes, it feels like vibrations. I also learned that you can hear baby's movement with the doppler too. I googled it and watched some videos. Sure enough, if I held the doppler there long enough, I would hear little movements too. I couldn't feel them when I heard them, but that little one is definitely active in there.

Fili, that is such an interesting research study. Wow! I wonder how long until it is a common practice. I'm guessing not in my fertile lifetime. But wonderful news for women down the road.

I keep hearing about this "short protocol". I need to look it up. I'm glad to hear you and hubby have made a decision. That's half the battle in my opinion. Once you've made a decision, you can start following that path. It gives you more hope and something to look forward too.

It's been almost 2 weeks since I've been off the progesterone and can I just say how much nicer it is not to have that stuff oozing out of me? 

Thanks to all with your stories about money issues. Glad to know we're not the only ones who have this conversation. I know things will all work out. My husband is the type of guy who gets anxious about change. But once the change happens, he's awesome at handling it. It will all be good, I have faith. 

Going to go eat some lunch now. Ciao for now.


----------



## puppycat

Awwww so lush to hear you're feeling movement - I can't wait for Laura to be able to feel baby :)

Speaking of Laura, she wee'd on her potty tonight for the first time! Eeek! My baby's growing up!


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty Please said:


> Fil - yeah did hear on the news today about stem cells think it's good.
> So if they do the procedure and put a perfect egg in with sperm will u do steroids stuff too ? Or just go with what they say and do? What are success rates? So in around 2 months u will have perfect egg and sperm in u ? Bet u are relieved and excited to be doing a new route and at least u will know u have a perfect egg in u !!!! I really hope it works for u xxxx

Yeah! So the theory goes! I will do steroids too and heparin - everything! We've decided that we'd implant two if possible to decrease chances of that mosaicism messing up our one and only. Just hope and pray that they don't say I'm good eggless, otherwise I'll be chasing that stem cell stuff! :dohh:

Heart they're thinking clinical practice in the next few years, you can be completely bone dry of eggs and the will grow more from your tissue. It's really going to benefit cancer patients who have no eggs due to chemo. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopeful23456

Thats cool news Fili! And glad you r doing steroids and heparin too, ivf clinics here do that for recurring early mc/s for ivf girls to try and help with implantation issues. 

Congrats on potty training puppy!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:wohoo: potty training! Love it!


----------



## daviess3

hopeful yay for one of each so exciting!!
Embo yay for vubrations! x
I def feel movement not very often but its like ur tummys turning over an i have heard it at same time on my doppler heart, i love it! 
Hopeful invest i have used it 3 times today i wonder if i didnt have it if i would still b poas! lol!
I just worry about evry lil thing! 
Any gossip anyone?? x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful, Oh how wonderful to get to see those little ones moving around. Must be so reassuring.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, today is my first official pregnancy freak out! I got my progesterone and HCG checked again. Progesterone came back at 23.8 and HCG came back at 9902. 

Only problem is that my HCG seems to be following the same pattern as my last pregnancy. :cry: Last time my HCG doubled in less than 48 until almost 6 weeks, then went to 57 hours. This time my HCG has doubled in less than 48 hours until now, it doubled in 59 hours. :cry:
I know that can be normal, but its just so close to my last pregnancy that I'm freaking out!:help:

I'm trying to look on the bright side. Last time at almost 6 weeks my numbers were only 2423, then only 5809 at 7 weeks, so I'm already past that. :thumbup: But the doubling rate really is making me scared. :sad1:


----------



## APB

Hopeful & Heart - I definitely remember movement with my babies feeling like muscle spasms at first! Before you know it, you will be able to see the baby moving right through your tummy. I remember laying in bed with the remote control propped on my belly button and the baby would kick the remote right off. So cool!!! 

Question for all of you ladies - do any of you drink diet caffeine free soda on occasion? I really can't stand water and since I have been pregnancy I have had so much skim milk and juice that I am entirely sick of both of them, not to mention how much sugar you get from drinking 100% juice. I know the American Pregnancy Association approves of caffeine-free diet soda in "moderation" during pregnancy, but just curious if any of your OB's have given you specific advice on how acceptable it is? I can feel my mouth watering at the very thought of a caffeine-free diet soda every now and then LOL

Oh and about how much does it cost to buy your own doppler? You guys have me wanting my own!!

Have a great day!


----------



## heart tree

Yay for potty training! Maybe she'll be better behaved once she has the excitement of using the potty!

Mom2 you are well within the range of normal. Look at this chart from https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

NORMAL HCG DOUBLING TIMES
HCG Level DOUBLING TIME EXPECTED
Under 1,200 mIU/ml Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml Over 96 Hours

Try not to freak out. These numbers look great to me!

Adrienne, I got my doppler from https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html

It was the best $60 I ever spent. I use it twice a day when I'm feeling anxious.

Davies how are you? I miss your posts! And where is our other onion buddy, Croy?

I have no gossip to share, but can share my latest bump shots from yesterday. You can see it better with my shirt down. I love my little bump!


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/9de381ef.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/19b4d4bc.jpg


----------



## APB

Mom2 - try to stay positive! I just read that around 6 weeks it is totally normal to expect hcg levels to stop doubling every 2-3 days. Here is what I read:

"...keep in mind that if you're more than six weeks pregnant, hCG results may not be the best judge of whether your pregnancy is viable. As pregnancy progresses, it's normal for hCG levels to take longer to double..."

Hope this gives you a little peace of mind


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks ladies. I logically know that my numbers aren't really alarming, but for some reason my emotions won't believe me. Now I really can't wait for March 9th to come!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Adrienne, I forgot to mention that I pretty much only drink water. I've never been a soda drinker. Sparkling water is my favorite. Sorry, I can't be of more help!


----------



## hopeful23456

apb - i was drinking a caffeine free diet orange crush and a & w root beer from time to time but DH read some article about how it contains some horrible ingredient. can't remember what it is, starts with P or something, phenol something maybe? If you read the list of ingredients on the pop it will have that one in BOLD and say "contains Phenol.......)
so I drink sprite now, but rarely. i just have a few sips a couple of times a week. mostly because i've always been a water drinker.

mom2 - i wouldn't worry as those numbers are good! did you get tested alot for betas with your children to compare?

heart - you are just too cute, loving the bump!


----------



## APB

Heart - adorable bump pictures!! I love the part of pregnancy when your bump is big enough to recognize as pregnancy and not just a gut, but not so big you look like a whale haha


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - beautiful bump!! Even cuter with the shirt down lol!!

Fili - sounds like yall got a good plan going on and are taking some action...feels like a little empowerment going on there!

Mom2 - sorry you aren't feeling great about your numbers but they sound good to me! I keep trying to tell myself over and over again not to compair my pregancies but it is really hard! For instance if I don't have morning sickness tomorrow I'll believe I'm doomed!

apb - I heard there's bad stuff in diet soda's too, as a matter of fact I believe part of it is the artificial sweetner they use - I actually sipped on regular soda while pregnant to help with my morning sickness because for some reason it settles my stomach and I figured a little caffine is safe in moderate consumption whereas diet soda (in my opinion) shouldn't be drank by anyone.

Hopefull - best of both worlds...so awesome! Glad you got some reasurance!

AFM - nothing going on here, had a little bit of nausea this afternoon but that was because I was hungry lol!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yep, I'm in a full-blown pregnancy panic! I just calmed myself down from the numbers ( I know they are in the normal range and much higher than my last pregnancy) when I started cramping. I've been cramping now for several hours! Ugh, so hard to be an optimist after 3 consecutive losses. :sad1:


----------



## justwaiting

oh mum2, I hope it settles down soon for you. Cramping can be completely normal and just things growing in there. 

Hopeful, yay for a boy and girl and lots of scans so jealous right now. I also get the hard bit just below my belly button so excited it's a bit of my baby!!!

Heart - beautiful little bump, you definetly look pg especially with your shirt down. I think I enjoy listening to the movement on the doppler more than the hb, I find the hb then just move off it to hear the whoops and swooshes.

Fili - awesome news about having a plan and deciding with oh. It's great to know what is planned for the future one step closer to your bean!!!


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning,

How is everyone? Is everyone thinking of buying their pram / strollers? 

fil - that sounds like a plan - bring on next month !!!! Are you going to freeze some eggs or share any? im sure you will have lots of eggs :o)

APS - I drink diet coke around 3 cans a day only because I get sick of juice and dont drink tea/coffee. I think everything can be taken into moderation. If you google life in general if you was prego you shouldnt do anything !!!! I think if they had a scientific link it would be a warning on the diet coke cans. They are a giant company so surely they would do their research. I think its when tiny studies come forward and they dont have the proper large range of people then they publish rubbish and scare people...... although could be wrong ! but how many times have you read x causes miscarriage etc etc think it more down to our blood issues etc. 

My doppler was anglesound one only £20 so worth the investment. 

I had a nightmare bubs was dead !!! god it scared the life out of me - think as I have my scan on Fri getting nervous now and would hate for the scanner woman to say oh im sorry. Couldnt find a hb yesterday but not reeking out about that cos I couldnt always find it with Elliott and I havent had those doubling in 2 eye watering mc cramps so hoping everything is ok !!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pretty it's so hard isn't it, I hate those nightmares they are so powerful they make me :sick: but I just know you're going to be just perfect! :hugs: 
Mom2 cramping can be completely normal Hun don't worry x x x


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls how are we ? Well woke up before 6 this morning for the loo and felt blah but ok now so going to school run shortly xx
Ha a little problem last night doing my injection for love nor money the needle would not go through the skin has anyone else had problems like this I hope tonight's injection doesn't cause too much problems xx


----------



## filipenko32

Ive had that Jen, I got my hubby to do it!


----------



## jenny25

Omg I couldn't let Paul do it he is too dopy lol x


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies,

cute pics puppy! yay for the potty!! 

hopeful - happy 18 weeks!!! congrats on the boy/girl combo sounds perfect!

fili - glad you have a plan in place! i do have a strong feeling that this next pregnancy will work out for you anyway, even without the PGD, i just have that feeling! but glad you have both agreed to a plan moving forward and im excited for you! your eggs are gonna be just fine!

amazing bump heart! super cute!

mom2 - did you read my posts a few days ago. exactly the same has happened with me. as the other girls have said once you are close to 6 weeks your HCG stops doubling, the increase slows down and eventually plateaus! they dont really recommend bloods at this stage as a scan is more accurate but your numbers are COMPLETELY fine! please dont worry! can you maybe get a scan to try and reassure you?

AFM - nothing much going on my end, just waiting for my scan on friday xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya bumps, everything crossed for Friday for you! 
I am petrified about the ivf! But think it's the best plan...


----------



## ttclou25

morning

Fili - dont be petrified about ivf, have you had it before? I didnt find it as bad as i thought it may be. x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lou, no I've never had it before. Were you successful first time? You know those early cycle day hormone tests they do, can they be done on day 5 instead of day 3 as I'm going to be away and dont want to wait another month. My af is going to start today as my cramps are so bad but really I need it to start on thurs! We will be in vegas you see. Bad timing. :brat: 

Anyone ever get spots and quite a lot at random times of before af? Worried I have too much testosterone now!


----------



## ttclou25

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks Lou, no I've never had it before. Were you successful first time? You know those early cycle day hormone tests they do, can they be done on day 5 instead of day 3 as I'm going to be away and dont want to wait another month. My af is going to start today as my cramps are so bad but really I need it to start on thurs! We will be in vegas you see. Bad timing. :brat:
> 
> Anyone ever get spots and quite a lot at random times of before af? Worried I have too much testosterone now!

We were successful first time but it sadly ended as a MC at 7 weeks - but it was down to my problem (why we needed IVF to start) which was I have immature eggs and thats why i always MC they were never great quality, but this pg it was the month after ivf using accupuncture that I think helped the quality of my eggs to stick. Im not 100% sure if you can wait the extra days - hope af shows up in time!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all?? 

Im tiered a certain little lady thinks 2am is now play time! little madam!!


----------



## ttclou25

oh the joys of seeing 2am :wacko::wacko: lol before this pregnancy id only see 2am on my way in from a night out :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for the info Lou and you've obviously been through a lot, I can't imagine all that was easy :hugs: but it's obviously so worth it to get your little boy! :cloud9: I am in a race against time! I've just booked my blood tests with the fertility clinic. As soon as I land in heathrow after a 10 hour flight on 30 march, banking on no delays, I have to trek across to london bridge to the clinic. This all being if my period starts TOMORROW!! The maximum day is day 4 according to the nurse. I've got such cramps though I'll be lucky. Do you think if it starts at midnight that is classed as tomorrow too? Cant beleive that after a month of wanting my period to start now I don't :dohh::dohh:
Then I've booked everything else, the follow up with the doctor about my test results which will be stressful and then hopefully he writes us a treatment plan from there. So by my calculations we will be starting ivf on 24th April. Lou did you have a follow up appointment to discuss your hormone tests etc? Was it stressful? 


ttclou25 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Lou, no I've never had it before. Were you successful first time? You know those early cycle day hormone tests they do, can they be done on day 5 instead of day 3 as I'm going to be away and dont want to wait another month. My af is going to start today as my cramps are so bad but really I need it to start on thurs! We will be in vegas you see. Bad timing. :brat:
> 
> Anyone ever get spots and quite a lot at random times of before af? Worried I have too much testosterone now!
> 
> We were successful first time but it sadly ended as a MC at 7 weeks - but it was down to my problem (why we needed IVF to start) which was I have immature eggs and thats why i always MC they were never great quality, but this pg it was the month after ivf using accupuncture that I think helped the quality of my eggs to stick. Im not 100% sure if you can wait the extra days - hope af shows up in time!Click to expand...


----------



## ttclou25

i think if af starts now youd have to count day 1 as tomorrow. Yer we had a follow up appointment after, Im not sure if i was lucky with my clinic but i found it all quite relaxed - well as relaxed as IVF can be:wacko: Just be sure if you are on long protocol and down regging to eat lots of fibre as i got such bad constipation i didnt go to the loo for over a week and ended up with piles :wacko:

Oh the joys us women go through to get what others seem to get so easily!


----------



## ttclou25

p.s - holiday sounds fun - be good to get your mind elsewhere!


----------



## filipenko32

I know I'm going to be on the short protocol but I have no idea what that means. :wacko: which clinic were you at if you don't mind me asking


----------



## filipenko32

Ouch to the piles lou Ive heard that's really painful!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Day 2 of no morning sickness...starting to get that bad feeling that something is wrong :-( My morning sickness dissapeared last miscarriage right before the 6 week mark. Feeling pretty down today now, hopefully later today or tomorrow I'll get something!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Day 2 of no morning sickness...starting to get that bad feeling that something is wrong :-( My morning sickness dissapeared last miscarriage right before the 6 week mark. Feeling pretty down today now, hopefully later today or tomorrow I'll get something!

Oh, hun. :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine, maybe your body is just giving you a break? We all know in our heads that symptoms aren't a good tool for predicting miscarriage, but that doesn't really work for our emotions does it?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

And you saw a healthy heartbeat just a few days ago! Your baby looked great at that ultrasound, I'm sure LO is just fine! :flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks for all the support, ladies. I know the cramping and the numbers could all be perfectly normal. I guess after 3 losses its hard to truly believe that. 
Well, one pregnancy freakout down, 99,999 to go. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry for selfish post ladies but I'm so scared :( been to see Midwife who tested urine and ++ ketones. She asked GP who is referring me to our local hospital (well, acute hospital about 30mins away) for IV fluids :cry: I do feel awful and I know it'll help but :cry:

Please pray for me x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - def praying for you! Hope everything will be okay shortly!

Thanks mom2 - Yeah, it's easy to believe that so and so can have no symptoms or slow rising hcg and smoke crack while binge drinking and still have a healthy pregnancy but when it comes to myself, I just can't imagine....so we've both had our freakout, maybe things will look up now?? FYI - I'm cramping too!


----------



## jenny25

Aww puppy I hope you feel better soon Hun xxx


Sorry girls just floating around xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

praying for you puppy! they just need to get some food into you, even if it's liquid....it'll be ok

tracie- i'm almost on diva's schedule too but I was up at 4am

fili - day 1 here is the first day of full flow (enough to wear a pad or tampon). i'm on another board (fertile thoughts) that has had many ivf girls on there and some of them were SO nervous and then after it was done couldn't believe how smooth things went and they didn't have to be nervous at all 

3x - probably everyone here had morning sickness go and come back (i never puked, just nausea). also, it's very rare to have something bad happen so soon after hearing a good heartbeat (per a dr at the clinic i go to)

hi bumpy, lou, mom2, jenny, heart, davies, croy - anyone else I missed!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - can you post the link to that doppler again? one of my friends on another forum is asking if she should get one and after 6 mc/s, no kids yet and she's 38, i'm telling her to get one ;)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks hopefull - just hard when you don't know what's going on in there.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

puppy, thinking of you :hugs:

3x, my MS started at 5w2d, went around 6 weeks, then came back with a vengeance! It's very normal for it to come and go, and with you seeing a HB recently, I'm sure all is okay :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy good luck Hun! 
3x don't worry one bit, heart and lots of others had morning sickness which came and went and they were worried too x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Puppy - def praying for you! Hope everything will be okay shortly!
> 
> Thanks mom2 - Yeah, it's easy to believe that so and so can have no symptoms or slow rising hcg and smoke crack while binge drinking and still have a healthy pregnancy but when it comes to myself, I just can't imagine....so we've both had our freakout, maybe things will look up now?? FYI - I'm cramping too!

:haha: And binge drink and smoke crack :haha::rofl:

Okay, lets make a pact, no more pregnancy freakouts until tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> Sorry for selfish post ladies but I'm so scared :( been to see Midwife who tested urine and ++ ketones. She asked GP who is referring me to our local hospital (well, acute hospital about 30mins away) for IV fluids :cry: I do feel awful and I know it'll help but :cry:
> 
> Please pray for me x

Praying for you. Keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## Pretty Please

Puppy hope u feel better soon. At least mw picked it up which is good and hopefully feel better soon. Must be stressed though hope u feel better soon xxxx


----------



## jenny25

You know I've not had morning sickness at all Infact only one of my pregnancys I was sick once that was it x


----------



## bumpyplease

awww puppy hope you are ok chick, thinking of you!

3x i havent really had any sickness either! maybe we are one of the lucky ones!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - I'll try not to freak out again until then lol!!

Jenny - how lucky, I personally threw up until 26 weeks, didn't gain weight and had to be hospitalized for dehydration b/c I was so sick with Olivia! 

Bumpy - I don't think I'm one of those lucky ones ^^^ my one sucessfull pregnancy I was superduper sick and I think that's how my body reacts to the hcg, case in point on Sunday I threw up like 5 times and if history repeats itself (for me) going from sick to not sick has not been very good for me...


----------



## heart tree

I completely empathize with all of you who are in the very early stages of your pregnancy right now. Every little thing is cause for concern. It is normal to question all of this. It is normal to feel doubtful about the pregnancy. Its PAL Normal! I think all of your symptoms or lack thereof are also normal, but I know it is difficult to convince you all of that. Its so hard to have faith that this will work out after so many disappointments. Just take it one day at a time. Thats all you can do. Massive hugs to all of you!

Puppy, you are in my thoughts. Im glad they are keeping a close eye on you. I had to google ketones. It sounds like the IV will help. It also sounds like you need some carbs once you can stomach them. 

Hopeful, heres where I got my doppler. I agree, that woman needs one. Its not even a question of wanting one. She actually needs one. It will save her sanity. https://www.clinicalguard.com/sonoline-handheld-pocket-fetal-doppler-p-174.html

Not sure what else I read. Busy day at work today. I woke up at 3am and couldnt fall back asleep. I seem to wake up at 3 every single morning. I have no idea why Im on that internal clock. My husband thinks the baby might get active at that time. 

On a sweet note, I wore a tight sweater today and he couldnt stop telling me how beautiful I looked. He is becoming a bump addict! He loves it. I had no idea he would be like this. Its very sweet.

Yawn. So. Tired.


----------



## jenny25

Why is life so fucking cruel


----------



## daviess3

Heart I wake up at 3am to pee! Lol then 6am! I give up sn get up!! Def felt more popping etc! I love it! 

3x we all been there hun like heart says so normal to feel worried, one min symptoms are vile the next u want them all!! So hard being us sometimes! 

Hopeful have u ordered urs yet? X

Hi everyone evening? 

Ladies sorry for tmi but has anyone noticed extra cm? Discusting I no but I kept worrying today an knicker checking! Since not been on progesterone had a bit everyday but the last 2 days had loads! Lol! Is that normal? X


----------



## bumpyplease

What's up Jenny?


----------



## ttclou25

Puppy - oh hun sorry to hear that, how come they are putting you on a Iv? Ive been told on my last appointment i had +2 Ketones and week before that +3 but itwas a worry for Diabetes, is that what they think you may have?

3x - Try not to worry too much sweetie - easier said but my symptoms came and went

jen you ok


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - totally normal hun, you wait for the plug to fall out on labour :haha::haha::haha: ive heard thats REALLY gross


----------



## jenny25

One of the hockey lads wife died today giving birth too twins I'm in bloody shock


----------



## heart tree

OMG Jenny! That is horrific! So sad. So scary!

Davies, the discharge is normal. I have it too. Not enough for a panty liner, but I've read in the 2nd tri you will have a lot and might need a panty liner. It keeps the vagina clean from infection. Nothing to worry about unless it smells or has a weird color.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Daviess - very normal and I second what lou said - when my mucus plug fell out, DH ran around hollering my vajayjay sneezed...it was gross and it just kept coming out!

Jenny - that is horrible! Hate to ask but are the babies okay? What happened? Did she hemorage? I know that these days most ppl survive labor and birth but it happened to my cousin 3 years ago and is such a scary awfull unfair thing.


----------



## jenny25

I don't know all the ins and outs of what happened one of the twins was critical but sadly didn't make it x


----------



## croydongirl

Puppy - I have keytones (spelling?) in my sample at my last visit. My doc said they can get in when you are dehydrated. I hope that's all it is. Praying for you.

Jenny - I am so sorry. What a shock. 

Heart - my hubby is starting to really like the bump too. Its fun to see them getting excited, isn't it!

Davies - I know some discharge can be totally normal as it keeps things clean down there! However, extra discharge was the only symptom I had of a yeast infection. Keep an eye on it and ask the doctor if it gets worse or you get any other strange symptoms.

Ladies, I slept for 7 straight hours last night. I woke up feeling wonderful! I have been having sciatic nerve pain , pretty severe at times especially at night. Getting up to pee took 15 minutes because i couldn't move my legs over. It had been bad for a week or so but its eased today. Thank goodness!

My friend found out today she is having a girl. She is the only person I know in real life who is having a girl. Just makes me remember that there is still a 50/50 chance that I am wrong about our baby being a boy! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I'm jealous of your 7 hours of sleep but not your sciatica! Have you tried acupuncture? I'm going tonight because my hips hurt from sleeping on my sides. Plus I just adore acupuncture!

My husband said my bump was like a very attractive accessory! How cute is that!

Remember that you'll love this baby even if it's a girl. I have to keep reminding myself of that if I find out I'm having a boy. I know I'll love this baby, but I've always envisioned a daughter. I hope I'll know tomorrow either way!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Jenny that is so so sad! :cry:
Heart I really think you're having a girl! When will you find out? :pink: 
Davies I think that's perfectly normal x x x
3x sneezing lol! :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

davies - i get it too, it's called leukorrhea


----------



## daviess3

Oh heart so excited for you do you have ur 12 week shot full shot to see if can see a nub? Would like a guess! X
Thanks for making me feel normal ladies it is just normal discharge just little extra! X

Jen that's so awful it scares me was a natural labour so sorry these things knock u for six! When I found out about the girl at my work lady week it may me take a step back an realise it can b u! So sad! X

Puppy hope ur ok an getting treatment you need lovely xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Puppy - how r u doing? R u out of hospital? 

Jenny o that's so sad :( 

Heart - I got told when your baby is the most active that's when u start labour ! Elliott was a nightmare in the night kept me awake by booting me and I did go into labour at night ! Time will tell 4 u :)


----------



## Pretty Please

Puppy - how r u doing? R u out of hospital? 

Jenny o that's so sad :( 

Heart - I got told when your baby is the most active that's when u start labour ! Elliott was a nightmare in the night kept me awake by booting me and I did go into labour at night ! Time will tell 4 u :)


----------



## jenny25

It's hard to believe that something like that has happened it has Defo shook me up x


----------



## daviess3

I think it does Jen as I say I was last week with girl from my work lost her boy at 8 days then having a 2nd tri loss, life's so unfair! It does make u think about everything an times when I thought I'm getting to safe stage makes u realise it isn't that way! So sorry! X


----------



## daviess3

Girls I hear baby on left but feel bubbles on right? Am I just feeling wind lol! X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Jenny, so sorry to hear about that, that's really so so sad & terrifying :cry:

that's how I feel too Davies, just when I feel like I'm "safe" I realize that anything could happen at anytime. I think I'm going to be terrified for a while to come, about making it to vday, then preterm labor & making sure the babies are thriving once they're here :nope: I feel so overwhelmed with emotions at times


----------



## heart tree

Davies, you can't really see a nub on my 12 week scan. I'll post it so you can see. I posted it on In Gender and no one could tell.

I can often hear the hb in several places. I don't think it's always exactly where the baby is, so I think you could feel the baby in one place and hear it in another.

I feel the same way girls. It's so scary to think that you are never fully out of the woods. But so far, we're all doing well.

Oh, and Hopeful, happy 18 weeks babe!!


----------



## heart tree

Here's my 12 week scan. My scan tomorrow isn't until 3pm. If I find out the gender, I'm waiting to tell my husband in person when he comes home from work. I want him to be the first to know besides me and the sonographer. So most of you aren't going to get my update until Thursday morning. Sorry! I'll take guesses based on this pic. Though I'm not sure any nub is visible. The lady looked and couldn't really tell during the scan. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/632fdfea.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I think you have a boy now!!! :blue:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

heart, I think :blue: too


----------



## heart tree

What makes you both think boy?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

For me, the skull


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- see if they can get a full on crotch shot, like if you lifted your legs in the air and someone took a pic of your crotch ;) and eat some m and m's or some candy 30 mins or so before then baby should move around. I did that ( just because I was hungry for m and m' s and we got really good crotch shots.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I just got an instinct he is a boy when I looked at your picture!! Otherwise I'm 50/50 :haha:


----------



## daviess3

I'm half an half the nub is there its at an angle an forked the forked part mainly indicates girl but the angle is more boyish as it's over 30degrees, I think part of skull is girly part is boyish! My skull is same very hard to tell with skull an again with nub at 12 weeks! Can't wait to see! Everyone around me is having girls at moment so maybe ur one of them! As long as its a healthy baby heart we don't mind boy or girl can't believe ur making me wait till thurs! I may have to check in at my 3am toilet stop lol! X


----------



## daviess3

What is my picture showing ladies? On my phone is not showing my pic it's showing something saying shocked!! X


----------



## filipenko32

33 minutes to go to NOT get my :af: otherwise my ivf cycle will be put back another month! :yipee: been on knicker watch more than Davies through her entire pregnancy today!!! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Don't forget, I'm not going in there for a baby scan. They are looking at my cervix and adenomyosis. So I might not get a peek at all. I'm just hoping they will humor me and take a look. I'll definitely eat some chocolate though!

Davies, I guess I'm not sure I see a nub. I see something kind of small, but not sure if it's a nub. Your picture was so much more obvious. The skull could go either way for me. Who knows! Well, we'll know hopefully tomorrow! Can't wait to see my little bubs regardless of the gender!!!


----------



## heart tree

That's great news Fili! Let's get through the next 33 minutes.

Davies, your picture looks normal to me.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I hope they take a look while they are looking! I usually don't get a hunch about other peoples baby's and I don't know if it's just because a little girl is what you have been thinking most about but I have been imagining you being mama to a little pink bundle!

Sciatic nerve pain seemed to totally go away today - of course that freaked me out, going to doppler with the hubs when he gets home! but deep down i think everything ok. Headaches have been gone for a few weeks now, but today there is one lingering. Probably more likely that its been too much time at the computer today. 

Have a big homework assignment I am really wanting to at least make some progress on tonight but I feel motivation leaving me already and I haven't even started! ha ha

Do any of you have snack suggestions. I am struggling to keep on top of my hunger in between meals and I have exhausted most of my go-to snacks. Yogurt, fruit, granola bars etc Anything quick and easy you have been snacking on that keeps you full in between meals?


----------



## justwaiting

I snack on crackers with spread, not the healthiest but satisfying. 

I feel baby in different spots to what I hear the hb but our bubs are getting bigger, Lay your hand across your lower abdomen and thats roughly how big baby is and remember that length doesn't include baby's legs. I generally feel the popping lower down in the middle then I feel rolls higher up and get a hard lumpy spot just left of my belly button.

Jenny that is so so sad. my heart goes out to that family.

Puppy I hope your doing ok.

Is anyone else using or going to use a body pillow? It's hot here so have just been rolling up the doona but it'll cool down soon and I'm gonna need my doona for warmth.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi justw! I use this one and love it
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0010BBN7M

Croy- glad your pain went away, my bad round ligament pain i had the night before last night was gone today. If it comes back, try acupuncture! My sciatica hasn't been back since acu.
I eat anything I can find.. Crackers, chips, toast, veggies n fruit, sometimes candy ;) not as healthy as your go to snacks. I get full pretty quickly though.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - Happy Sweet potato week!!

Thanks for the snack tips, I think I just did a crappy job shopping this week. I was so hungry and I didn't make a list, so I just got basics and fresh stuff for a few meals but nothing extra because I wanted to be done and not browse the shelves of the supermarket anymore than I had to. Next week I am making a real list and putting some more snacky things on it!


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks Hopeful, where does OH fit in your bed!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Heart it's scan day!!! So exciting haha fili love u!! 33 mins an knicker checking more than Davies! Love it!! X 
Well I woke up at 7 ladies 7!! Can u believe it!! 
Got a funny story to share!!!...well try an picture this or don't haha... Last night Im having my normal trouble trying to go to the loo!!... So I'm trying everything rocking leaning forward legs up etc well whilst leaning forward I notice a stray hair!!! A long stray hair!!!! So I have a wise idea of whilst on the toilet I should get my scissors out!!! Bad idea!! Don't try this at home!! I cut myself ladies an now everytime I stand up go to the loo I open the cut!! I have even got a mirror out to see where I cut myself!! So now I do the knicker check with a mirror to check its coming from right place!! It stings a bit!! Only me could do it!! I nearly fell in the bath in shock lol! Does feel wierd seeing blood down there!! 

Where's pip haven't seen her about lately? Mayb I just missed her? 

Embo Croy how u to? Any more movement? X


----------



## filipenko32

Love you too Davies! :kiss: ohhh that sounds really painful :hugs: I didn't even find it funny poor you :hugs: I found out yesterday that if it's hard to wee (I find it hard when I'm preggo or period is due) then moving your knees out to the side as far as they'll go helps! Not very ladylike or attractive though but who cares! 
Afm period still staying away so on track for ivf! If it comes on Thursday that will be perfect!! Bt today is ok too. Feeling a bit more positive about the ivf now... 
Heart good luck today x x x


----------



## bumpyplease

so sorry to hear about your friend jen, how awful, my thoughts are with you and her family.

fili - glad that AF stayed away - and that you are on track, im so excited for you!

davies - i admit to laughing, i can just imagine you in all sorts of funny positions! sorry that you cut yourself though, sounds painful. I had a bit of a toilet episode yesterday where i knew i needed to go but i just couldnt get it out (TMI!) I managed to eventually but i felt like i was giving birth! Oh well good practise!!!!

heart - good luck for today, im still sticking with girly, but im sure as long as its healthy you wont mind either way!

AFM - still not feeling overly pregnant! wish some symptoms would pick up as its making me a little anxious! had my last bloods taken this morning and should get the results from Mondays later today. fridays scan cant come soon enough! xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya bumps, just to remind you that heart and Davies had intermittent sickness and if you read back you can see how panicked they were. I believe heart even swore shock:) but that could also have been due to her spending too much time on Andrea's journal! :haha: . Friday's scan is going to show a perfect little bumpy-bean for sure! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

The genetic counsellor from the ivf clinic just emailed me back to say that, yes, my one normal loss does mean that that one egg was normal to begin with. Sounds like a stupid question but I really just wanted to know and see it in black and White iykwim?


----------



## daviess3

I no what u mean fili sometimes it makes things easier to take in! Bumpy please don't stress I no u will anyway! But fili is right if I felt normal I didn't no why wtc we doubted everything an felt every movement! Twinge pain just relax I think that I was so paranoid I spent every min on the sofa!! I did nothing an something's worked so far! U will b fine hun xx


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks girls, i just feel SO WELL!!!! Hopefully fridays scan will show a perfect little bumpy-bean (love that fili!!!!!!). I hope you are right!

fili - glad you are feeling reassured, and im sure you have plenty of other wonderful eggs left


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - yay for af staying away...keeping my fx that it doesn't come until Thurs!

Bumpy - I'm with you...3 days of no sickness...after dry heaving from week 5 to week 6 and then throwing up at 6 weeks and now nothing for 3 whole days, I don't think that's good for me, symptoms disappearing is how some of my miscarriages went and even though it can be normal, I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I just don't know if it's going to work out and for me sometimes the not knowing is the worst part!


----------



## puppycat

ttclou25 said:


> Puppy - oh hun sorry to hear that, how come they are putting you on a Iv? Ive been told on my last appointment i had +2 Ketones and week before that +3 but itwas a worry for Diabetes, is that what they think you may have?
> 
> 3x - Try not to worry too much sweetie - easier said but my symptoms came and went
> 
> jen you ok

Hun make sure they check your urine regularly, the ketones are largely due to dehydration, I thought it was your body burning fat stores etc but it's more to do with fluids hence why I was put on a drip. Plus because I have Hyperemesis I just don't have the capacity to get the fluids back up on my own :(

Thanks ladies :) Got out about 1.30pm today.

Just got home and my little sister (in her new car and her newly passed test excitement) is coming to get me. She has my baby girl who I have missed more than you can possibly imagine.

So pleased to be out although that's absolutely no reflection on the midwives and nurses who were exceptional and so so lovely. I am going to send them a card and some chocs to say thank you.

So I have had 4 bags of IV fluids, 2 anti sickness injections, a shot of clexane in my tummy, sexy stocking due to lying in bed for nearly 24hrs. BP check (it was getting low given my dehydration and lying in bed).

I am now off out to eat whatever stops still long enough! lmao


----------



## bumpyplease

glad you are home puppy and hope you are on the mend!

3x charmer do you have a scan booked?

ive just found out i wont get my blood results until friday either, im feeling really anxious today, first time really this pregnancy and i dont like it! prob coz im around my critical time and friday seems so far away!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy, so happy you're feeling better! Have a great time with your sis!

Bumpy, the waiting is the worst part. I always wait around at the lab and get my results directly from them so I don't have to wait for my doctor. I can't stand waiting and wondering if my doc will have time to call me! I'm on edge waiting for Monday when I get my next HCG check and then next Friday when I finally get my first ultrasound! I don't want to wish time away, but I do wish it was next week already. :winkwink:


----------



## 3xscharmer

puppy - glad you are out and hydrated!! Go get to chomping down some grubb lol!

Bumpy - I had a scan at the ER last Saturday that revealed a baby measuring ahead with an HB of 125 but I wanted to wait until 8 weeks to see my doctor b/c that's usually when I get the bad news...I think that some of my pregnancies are starting out normal and then going to hell later. It's like I either miscarry at 5 weeks or they don't grow past 6 weeks and my 8 week ultrasound shows a small 6 week baby with a slow HB and then my body refuses to miscarry until the 11 week mark. So for me making it to 8 weeks with a good HB is my #1 milestone and I am terrified that once again I will go in at 8 weeks and hear "oh no, that's def not an 8 week baby, more like 6" yeah, last time I almost got into a fight with the ultrasound tech who told me there was no way to know when I ovulated and bbt didn't work for her and blah blah...my doc confirmed 5 minutes later that I would miscarry as I had gotten that pregnancy confirmed at 9 dpo and there was no way I could've been under 8 weeks...stupid tech!!


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls
happy 17 weeks justw! there is still room for dh as we have a king size bed, but, i make him sleep in the other room if i think i'm going to have trouble sleeping as otherwise i keep him awake
puppy - happy you are home and hopefully you can eat a ton
davies - lol on the cut as sounds like something i would do. hoping it heals soon!
bumpy - why can't they give you the bloods until fri? that's a little extreme. i'm sure you will be fine though!

hi mom2 and 3x!

we got regular rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow last night, it's like winter wonderland outside. hoping it melts soon...working from home today


----------



## filipenko32

Aww 3 x I felt your anger at the tech then! Sometimes, well quite a lot actually. I feel k know more than the doctors I see nevermind the techs!! All the docs disagree too which makes it so frustrating! Your mc's sound just like mine.


----------



## hopeful23456

fili! I meant to tell you yay for AF staying away! I can't wait until you are in the IVF cycle, it's going to go by so quick before your are bfp.


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls just got back from my first therapy session it was great I will tell you more later as I've done a two mile walk and I'm knackered also went to put a deposit on a pram and the pushy bugger tried to get me to pay for it all today so I walked out the shop and told them I'd leave it I hate being forced into something x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful x x it sounds like Christmas again where you are! it's actually getting warmer here now! I hope you're doing ok? Any sickness anymore? Or has it all gone now? I'm looking forward to the ivf now, i hope it works. They're just going to add the hormone to signal to produce more eggs then trigger them I think (short protocol?) they're not down regging me whatever that is! Do you think that because they're kind of taking over the hormonal control you get better quality eggs?


----------



## filipenko32

That's annoying about the pram jenny, some people will always try it on, was it a big company or a small one? Did your therapy help? Mine never does I've been making excuses not to go! But trying to find a recurrent mc counsellor specifically


----------



## Embo78

What pram are you thinking of Jenny? We went to John Lewis and had a play!! We fell in love with the iCandy peach.


----------



## daviess3

I can't wait for pram shopping I no 2 friends with I candy embo an they love it I don't no I'm going for ICandy or bugaboo need an easy buggy for dog walks but I want lightweight no heavy bulkyness for me! 
Fili I can't wait for ivf cycle either! X
3x why are these professionals so stupid! Like Mu mw telling me I hadn't heard heartbeat! They make u want to swear! Lol! 
Hopeful snow how lovely! I don't like being cold though! I make my hubby sleep spare room alot as he snores!! Badly!! We're trying ear plugs at mo! X


----------



## jenny25

Fili I know I hated the shop it was a little independent shop it was 325.00 I had the money but didn't wanna jinx myself all I wanted was too put something on hold I've actually got a woman who is a fully trained therapist but now specialises in the maternity dept she was great I'd advise it xx

Embo it was the silver cross 3d classic it came with free car seat foot muff rain cover bag and bag apron etc xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hey everyone! You all are chatty today!

I had acupuncture last night to help my hips, my insomnia and strengthen my immune system. Heaven. I stopped going a year ago to save money for a surrogate. Im so glad to be going back. I slept 8.5 hours and my hips didnt hurt. 

Croy Im glad to hear the sciatica pain is subsiding. Hope you got your homework done! I snack on the same things you do for the most part. I make my own granola and eat that pretty regularly. I also love apples with peanut butter and veggies with hummus. 

Hopeful, that pillow is huge! We only have room for a queen size bed and no extra rooms for hubby to go to. I really want one of those pillows though. Maybe Ill try to find a smaller one. Have a good work from home day!

Davies, that story totally made me laugh! I would definitely do something like that too! Glad the bleeding is from the cut though. 

Fili, that is great news about AF!! And that you got verification that you had a good egg. I really think you are getting close to your forever baby. 

Bumpy, I still dont feel pregnant! I felt the most pregnant when I was 10  13 weeks. Thats when my nausea was really bad. Try not to stress too much. I know Friday feels far away but its almost here. 

Charmer, same thing goes for you. Youve had a healthy baby. Try to remember that. No two pregnancies are the same. This baby could also be your keeper. All that being said, I completely understand the doubts and worry that creep into your head. Its so hard not to compare one pregnancy to another. 

Puppy, you got poked and prodded yesterday! Sounds like they gave you the full work up! I hope youre on your way to feeling good and healthy now.

Mom2, Ill wish the time away with you. No harm in wanting your scan day to be here already!

Jen, Im so glad to hear you had a good counseling session. It can be such a great source of strength and support.

Happy 17 weeks Kellie and Embo!!!

Busy day for me. Im meeting with a client then going for my scan. Probably wont update much today. Sorry I have to make most of you girls wait until tomorrow for my update. Unless you wake up to pee like Davies and check B&B at 3am!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Embo78

I like that one too Jenny. I saw one for £300 and that included everything. Even the changing bag. I think it was in mothercare or baby's r us.

Davies I like the bugaboo too but the iCandy is just so sleek and glam!! I'll be doing a lot of walking to get into shape after baby's born. We've put the wedding off until July 2013 so I'll have plenty of time to get slim and gorge!! I'm really disappointed but I know it's for the best :(


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I can't wait for your update!!!


----------



## puppycat

Definitely got poked and prodded. As you know Clexane is a tummy jab, had bloods in left crook of arm, attempted canula in left arm (different vein), right back of hand, and finally got it in right wrist. Not to mention the 'waxing' sticky tape they use! lol


----------



## Embo78

Whoop heart :) I hope we find out pink or blue! I'm guessing pink


----------



## filipenko32

I've already guessed :blue: I think I'm 50% right!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - thanks and I hope you can get a peek at the gender!!

Fili and Daviess - yeah, those techs think that just because they can measure a baby that they know it all but my doc knew exactly what I knew...and when I had to come back in a week later to see if the HB was still there, they actually had another lady do my ultrasound while that original tech just stood there...think I can thank my doc for that lol!! 

AFM - I'm going through that feeling optimistic one minute and down the next...whats new with that lol! I am feeling a little better b/c it just occured to me that I have been having breast tenderness, which I don't normally have and still dizzy and still tired and still headache and I couldn't eat my supper last night because it was gross (but it was good at lunch today lol) I did have a moment after lunch yesterday where I felt nauseaus and then again this afternoon when I got hungry and during eating but it only lasts like 30 seconds...then it occured to me that at some point with Olivia my m/s went from out of nowhere all of a sudden throwing up to more of a nauseas and then throwing up so I'm just hoping that's what's going on here, my m/s may be changing and besides after my symptoms went away last miscarriage, they came back just not as strong and that was no indicator of how that pregnancy was going because that just told me I still have hcg, didn't tell me that my baby had stopped growing! So I am trying to be positive but it is so hard and I do have those moments, maybe tomorrow I will wake up feeling like hell lol!! Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## daviess3

Me to fili can't wait for ur update heart hope I have my 3am wake up call! What time will it b u will update heart? 
Embo I would do same hun baby so much to focus on that it's nice to look forward to wedding an focus on that to! I plan on walking but I want a light weight buggy to! Think will have to just try out! I want to go after 20 week scan! X


----------



## jenny25

oooo im going to have a look embo thanks xxx

have a great scan amanda xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> morning girls
> happy 17 weeks justw! there is still room for dh as we have a king size bed, but, i make him sleep in the other room if i think i'm going to have trouble sleeping as otherwise i keep him awake
> puppy - happy you are home and hopefully you can eat a ton
> davies - lol on the cut as sounds like something i would do. hoping it heals soon!
> bumpy - why can't they give you the bloods until fri? that's a little extreme. i'm sure you will be fine though!
> 
> hi mom2 and 3x!
> 
> we got regular rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow last night, it's like winter wonderland outside. hoping it melts soon...working from home today

Here in NE we had thunderstorms and a tornado watch. A tornado touched down in western Nebraska, which was the first in 60 years for February! We've definitely got strange weather for still being winter!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart, I sure hope you do get a peek at baby. Finding out the gender would be great! Can't wait for your update!


----------



## croydongirl

Any of you other ladies around 17/18 weeks feel like you just popped? I swear over the last few days my belly is sticking out very obviously in any of the clothes I wear. No longer just looking chubby.

I am also loving all the swooshing movements I am feeling. It is just amazing. I read online that we often feel it when we sit down or lay down because when we are moving our babies get rocked to sleep my the motion. How precious, we are already able to soothe them to sleep.


----------



## daviess3

Croy I popped last week! Lol in morn I can only see my bump lol! Can't see much else! I love it! I just want to no that's normal I was thinking of measuring an seeing how much it increases! X


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - yeah like when i look down, i can't see my privates anymore! ;) 

jenny - glad you had a good session! and so sorry to hear about your friend, that's a total nightmare. i hate to ask but did she have a natural or c section?


----------



## heart tree

Davies, my scan is at 3pm, so that's 11pm for you. I'll try to update as soon as I can after the scan to let you know how it went. But if I find out the gender, I'm not going to tell anyone until I can tell my husband first. He wants me to tell him in person rather than over the phone, so I'll have to wait until he gets home from work around 6pm my time. That will be 2am your time. So your 3am wee might be the perfect time to check!

I've completely popped. I wore a tight sweater yesterday and everyone at work was astonished at how quickly my bump popped out from last week. If I wear anything form fitting, I look properly pregnant. I love it! It's true, I always feel baby when I'm sitting or lying down. How cute that our walking makes them fall asleep.

I'm getting nervous for my scan. I just hope everything is ok. Normal fears, I know.


----------



## filipenko32

I just showed my hubby all your posts and pictures and told him your stories to give him hope and it made him smile!


----------



## heart tree

That's great Fili! Hope is essential!

Over the past few years since I've been on this site, my hubby has gotten to know a lot of you. He always asks "how are the girls today?"


----------



## filipenko32

...but I didn't mention the cm, peeing, wind & other 'tmi' posts :haha: that we think are completely normal!


----------



## filipenko32

Haha heart my hubby says that too!! He says what's happening on the forums today!? And he wants to know. He's taken to pip and asks if she's still ok.


----------



## filipenko32

:wohoo: for popping girls!! 
I am wishing my af would start now, it's so painful, the painkilling tablets seem to be wearing off quickly.


----------



## heart tree

Oh those damn AF cramps. They are the worst. But it sounds like AF is coming any minute now. When do you leave for Vegas? You must be getting excited! It will be nice that you don't have to worry about a pregnancy on your trip. You can just enjoy the trip and then get pregnant right when you get back!


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> ...but I didn't mention the cm, peeing, wind & other 'tmi' posts :haha: that we think are completely normal!

:rofl:

I made the mistake of sharing TMI info with hubby when I first joined the site. I was so excited to find women like me and I wanted him to know every detail. Big mistake! :rofl: Now I refrain. There are some things that can be kept secret.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I haven't had a scan since 12 weeks so I know when we have our anatomy scan in a couple of weeks (Eeek!!!) I know I will be so nervous. It's funny that scans used to be so reassuring and now I feel as though I have moved to a different head space - no news is good news! 

I honestly feel as though I just need to keep nerves in check. As far as we know all our babies are growing and healthy. 

So glad you ladies have popped too! Davies and Hopeful. 

This morning when I was shaving my legs int eh shower, I thought to myself that I won't fit in the shower to do that for much longer. Wishing hubs had got on the bathroom remodel he has been talking about before we got pregnant because he was planning to make the shower bigger - it would have been perfect for me and my belly - or perfect for hubs to fit in with me to shave my legs when I can't reach! ha ha ha


----------



## filipenko32

18th march, then we get back on 30th march, then I have to go straight to the clinic for day 3 blood tests that day! Then we start ivf around 23 rd April (cd 1) think it's all gonna go pretty quickly! 
I know too much info would doesn't go down too well with men, they're not tough enough to stomach it lol! :awww:


----------



## filipenko32

Period's started :wohoo: :wohoo: perfect timing!! We were meant to do ivf!! :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

I knew it was minutes away Fili!!! It's so nice when your body does what you want it to. Even if it is AF! You are on your way now!!!

Croy, I was just saying to my husband that I wasn't sure how I was going to shave my legs in a month or two. I actually googled how to shave your legs when pregnant last night! LOL! We have a shower and tub, so there is plenty of room. I just don't know how I will bend down and reach them. I'm terrified to ask my husband to do it. Scary! Some women said they pushed their bumps to the side and shaved. Others said they stopped shaving. I can't live with unshaven legs. Especially in the summer.


----------



## daviess3

Haha Croy I thought bout shower other day as I sometimes get claustaphobic I thought if I get big big I won't like it! My showers a size one an half do I should b ok but have to say since being preg I love a bath! I always liked showers but love a bath now! 
Ordered myself clarins stretch mark cream! Couldn't resist a little treat! X
Heart ok lovely good luck not that u need it u wil b fine! X
Remember we're all with u! X


----------



## daviess3

I can't deal with unshaven legs! Or unshaven bikini line or stray hairs lol!!!! 
Fili I'm sooooooooo pleased for u lets get us some ivf an get u back here xp


----------



## heart tree

Davies, we know you can't deal with stray hairs! :rofl: You cut yourself trying to snip one off!!

I'm the same, I hate being unshaven and I hate strays.

I'm leaving my house in 20 minutes or so. They better let me see my baby!


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome news Fili! Great timing

I have to sit down to put socks on and have thought that I won't be able to shave anymore either at some point. I don't take baths ( but love them) as it was too hard to get out of the tub, just felt strange. We have a tub/ shower combo too. 

I saw a crazy video of what it looks like when they are bigger and start flipping and kicking, looks like aliens trying to come out.

Have fun at the scan heart!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - yay for AF!!! You were meant for IVF!! Vegas??? So jelous, DH and I made a plan in 2010 that if we didn't have a baby by summer 2011 we would go...but we got Olivia instead so I'm happy with that! Kinda wanna go though! You'll have to tell me how it is!!!


----------



## daviess3

Fxd heart! 
Watching one born every min crossing my legs! Is that bad! X


----------



## filipenko32

They'd better heart!! :trouble: :ninja: :gun:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies, :friends: well I've been to Vegas before and I absolutely love it there! If I lived there I would be a gambling addict for sure! As it turns out it's going to be a massive distraction while waiting for ivf so glad I'm going but worried about the plane being delayed on the way back, shouldn't be though! X


----------



## ttclou25

Heart - hope you get to see baby hunni

Watching one born ever minute too - just preparing myself for d day


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay for AF fili perfect timing! Hope she's not too painful!

Good luck heart, off to bed shortly but will be excitedly logging in in the morning for an update. I'm still sticking with girl xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Okay gotta ask...does anyone ever get motion sickness when riding in a car? You know that moment when you're in the car and you know the motion sickness is about to come on? That's how I've felt twice today, not really nausea just like I was about to get nauseas at any minute. Last week and even when I threw up on Sunday it was mostly like I just all of a sudden felt sick, dry heaved/threw up and then I was right as rain and it was over and didn't happen again until the next day (that's how it was with Olivia for the 1st couple of weeks) so I'm thinking that maybe this time my m/s will kick in later or be different? Thing is in my head I know it's possible to skirt by with a few symptoms but tell that to me in 5 minutes lol!! Wonder if maybe some ppl do get less sickness when they have a different sex from their previous babies? Who knows, prolly just grasping at straws here...pray I feel like hell tomorrow!! I'd apreciate it, yall can just pray I get some of yalls sickness, I'd be happy to lighten the load lol!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I get terrible motion sickness lately 3x - it's awful because DH brakes really hard and flys round corners, doesn't help!


----------



## 3xscharmer

thanks puppy - I just feel like I'm getting motion sickness, without the motion! Just started happening throughout the day at odd times!


----------



## heart tree

Baby is perfect. They did an anatomy scan since they were in there and said everything was perfect. Sometimes they see minor "normal" abnormalities and they didn't even see any of those. My cervix was perfect. The placenta was in a good spot so that bodes well for a vaginal birth. All in all a great scan. Oh and I know the gender!! Have to tell hubby in person first. You'll have to wait a few more hours for that info. Stay tuned.


----------



## 3xscharmer

yay heart!! So excited to find out what it is!! Stalking lol!


----------



## hopeful23456

Can't wait to hear heart!!!! Congrats on a good scan! 

3x- I have gotten motion sick my whole life...Esp if I try and read while riding in a car


----------



## heart tree

Back from the doctor's office now. I'm dying to tell someone the gender. I'm not even calling my mom yet! 

I'm on :cloud9: about the scan though. The woman was so nice. She knew I was going back in a little over 2 weeks for my 20 week anatomy scan, but she couldn't help herself and wanted to do an anatomy scan anyway. So I still get to have my 20 week anatomy scan too! Then a doctor came in to review the results and he agreed that everything was looking great. I can't believe how perfect this baby is. I feel so incredibly blessed right now. I'll post some pics in a bit.


----------



## heart tree

Charmer I get motion sickness on boats. I usually don't get it in a car unless I'm reading in the back seat. For me, motion sickness is different from the nausea I felt with this pregnancy. You are only 6+3. There is still plenty of time for yours to kick in ferociously. I started this whole thread when I was exactly 6 weeks. I'm going to go back and look at the first few posts I wrote to see how my nausea was at your stage. If I remember correctly, I was wanting it to get worse, just like you.


----------



## heart tree

Here are some pics of my baby. No potty shots yet. Can't give that away just yet. I'm in love with the little nose on the last profile pic. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/e4eca559.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/a4463e87.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/199ba409.jpg


----------



## justwaiting

oh Heart the baby is perfect and cute little button nose, babies noses are so cute. 
Can't wait to hear. I'm guessing girl as it popped into my head as soon as I read your post.

So happy for you


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Kellie! I just wish my husband would get home! He should be here within 45 minutes. How are you doing? Sorry I haven't been to your journal in a while. I've been so busy I can only manage this thread for the most part right now.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sooooo cute heart!


----------



## heart tree

Hubby just came home. Told him. Called my mom. You girls are next in line.

It's a.........


Spoiler
GIRL!!!

:pink::pink::pink::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats heart! so happy for you hun :)


----------



## heart tree

Here's the potty shot to prove it. Nothing between the legs! My husband said it will stay that way until she's married! Nothing between her legs. LOL!

I asked the sonographer if she was positive it was a girl and she said 100%. The little one was spreading her legs for us to make sure. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/64263f0a.jpg


----------



## justwaiting

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats on your little :pink::cloud9::cloud9: so happy for you and how exciting. That pic even I'm 100% sure that is a girl. Your hubby is so funny. Time for shopping!!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls!!! Can't wait to start thinking about names and picking out some cute outfits! :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah!!!! We always knew it was a girl!!! So happy, can't stop smiling!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Oh my goodness!!! I am so happy for you!! Lots of pink in your future!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks honey! My cheeks hurt from smiling!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Croy! Now a boy for you!


----------



## daviess3

Yay heart the fork theory was right for u !! Soooo pleased hun! Must b the year for girls this year! Bathroom stop an hour late today! X


----------



## Embo78

I'm not supposed to be up til 6.30 but my eyes popped open at this time and my first thought was.... Heart! Pink or blue??? Haha!!

Congrats to you and your hubby :yipee: little girls are brill :yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls!!! So excited!!!!


----------



## daviess3

I bet ur on cloud 9!! Fab news a pink one let the shopping begin! I got up had tea with hubby an made him sandwiches, fed the dog had a cup of tea! Now to the sofa with duvet for my day off!! Lovely!!! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Sounds bliss Davies :)

I'm going back to work today after being off for 12 weeks!! Wish me luck I'm crapping myself!!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, happy 18 weeks gorgeous! I can't believe how early you and Embo are up! 

Embo, I hope you have a good day at work. Good luck! It's going to be a shock to your system after so much time off. 

Davies, enjoy the day on the sofa. I'm working from home so a lot of it will be spent on the sofa as well. I'm going to go to a prenatal yoga class though. 

It's only 10pm here! Just got back from a lovely dinner out with my hubby. We're both so happy and excited. This just made it so much more real for us. I really believe I'm going to have a baby!

Can't wait for all the anatomy scans coming up. They are the best thing ever. I'm so excited I get a second one!


----------



## Embo78

I'm feeling quite anxious about going back but I'm sure I'll be fine after a few days. I'm going on a phased return so I'll be gradually building up to my 8 hours.

Maybe you should add pink and blue and yellow to front page heart?


----------



## heart tree

What kind of work do you do Embo? 

I was thinking about adding the pink, blue and yellow to the front page. I'll do that! Great idea.


----------



## jenny25

Congrats Amanda I knew it was a girl for you xxx so what's this fork theory ? 

Hopeful I found out Kelly has taken Ill on Monday night and she had a massive heart attack Here is the link to the story https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/...as-due-to-give-birth-to-twins-86908-23769306/


I woke up feeling really sick today :( xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Jenny. I just read the article. She was gorgeous. How incredibly tragic and scary. Life can be so, so, so cruel sometimes. I can't imagine how her husband must be doing right now. My heart is with them.

Sorry you are feeling sick. Is it MS or something else?

I updated the front page with pink, blue and yellow. I put everyone in alphabetical order. I put people as team yellow until they find out. Some of you will stay team yellow till the end! Please let me know if I forgot anyone. It's late and I'm tired. I tried to remember everyone, but it's possible I missed someone. Please don't take offense if I did. You know I love you all. 

Ok, going to bed to dream about my baby now. I've never been so happy in all my life. :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

I know it such a Shame Todd is a lovely guy a good hockey player and father I wish him strength in the days weeks ahead xx

I get it most mornings I think it's cause I'm hungry plus I had a curry last night so think it need to get some breakfast xxx

Once again Amanda congrats on the girl xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg heart sooo excited for you! Glad I stuck with girl and I know that's what you were secretly hoping for! You truly deserve this happiness! I woke up to pee at 4am but didn't dare log on to bnb my oh would have had a fit!

Happy 18 weeks davies and Croydon and happy 12 weeks Jenny you have made it!!!!!! Whoohoooooo!

That story is so sad xx


----------



## ttclou25

Yay heart!!!!! So happy for you, I remember how extra real suddenly it feels when u know sex. I bet you want to go shipping crazy now. 

Embo hope your day goes well at work x


----------



## jenny25

Thank you darling xxx I know Hun the story is so sad :-( 

I know listened to hb this morning soon as put the probe on my belly it was there xxx


----------



## puppycat

Congrats on your girl Heart, you get to pick out pretty dresses now :D


----------



## filipenko32

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:Aww heart I am over the moon for you!!!!! :pink::baby: I was so wrong but I did say I was only 50% sure! :haha:


----------



## Pretty Please

Heart huge congratulations of your scan :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

woohoo !!!! 

Your scan pics are amazing ! especially the shot inbetween babies legs I have never seen so clear baby scan pics !!! they must do them better in US !!!! 

All that Pink you can go and buy and adorable dresses they are so beautiful girls clothes !!!! oh when you starting to buy now?


----------



## daviess3

Haha fili! To funny! 
Happy 12 weeks Jen! 
Croy 18 weeks! So exciting! Less than 2 weeks to the scan! I can't wait! I actually feel excited! Not had a scan for 6 weeks I would b crazy without my Doppler! X


----------



## jenny25

Happy 18 weeks davies xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Pretty is it your 12 week scan tomorrow? I find it hard to keep up as you don't have a ticker!!!!! Excited for you!

My first scan tomorrow I'll be 7 weeks!! Starting toget proper nervous I've never been to a good scan and I'm entering my critical stage where I lose my babies!


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy pma! An Jen story is so sad my thoughts are with there families there whole world must b upside down. .x


----------



## Pretty Please

bumpy - fingers crossed for you tom - what time is your scan at? I really hope its good news for you and you see bubs hb. God its so nerve wracking isnt it. Shame scanners are so expensive or we could all invest in one at home and see bubs when ever we fancied. 

Yes mine is at 10:00 scared !!!! I know I will do a ticker tom if its good news :o) 

Davies - saw you was writing about prams other day - have you seen the phil and teds / mountain range might be good as they have 3 large wheels if you have to walk your dog in the woods / grass. My friend has a bugaboo not the bee one the cam one and she complains that she finds it hard to get up curbs in central london so might not be good on dog walking duties over tree roots etc but you might want to ask a few more people their views before you buy.....


----------



## heart tree

It's 4:30am and I can't sleep! I'm too excited about my little girl.

I can't wait to shop. We're not going to do a lot of pink, but I'm sure she'll get some pink. 

Hopeful, have a great scan today. 

Croy and Davies, happy 18 weeks. I can't wait to be there tomorrow!

Happy 12 weeks Jenny! What a beautiful milestone. 

Bumpy, I put everyone's scan dates on the front page if you ever need to see who's next. You and Pretty are tomorrow. Good luck girls.


----------



## jenny25

I got a question girls when should I stop my folic acid as I've been on 5mg since day one xx

Thanks davies I will probably see him when I'm up in Scotland next month I won't know what too say x


----------



## heart tree

Jenny I wasn't told to stop it. I take the same amount as you. I assumed I would take it throughout the pregnancy. Were you told otherwise?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - congrats!! Having a little girl is so much fun! Plus the clothes and little dresses are super cute and super fun to buy!

Jen - Happy 12 weeks!!

Daviess and croy - happy 18 weeks!

Bumpy - good luck on the scan!! 

AFM - I was a little more nauseas this am so that's an improvement but obviously still scared! Ahhh well, trying to just pass the time until 8 weeks so I can go to the doctor! OMG yall, just looked outside and it's raining/storming and DH just left to go fishing lol!


----------



## Pretty Please

When you seeing your mw jenny? best to ask them as some people need to take it longer. I know nhs standard general advise is to stop at 12 weeks for the majority of people. When I see my mw on fri I am going to ask that very question why to stop at 12 weeks - Ill let u know what she says


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps, you're BOUND to be nervous it's only normal after 4 losses. Most of the girls on here had never seen a normal scan before and it's happened for them! You've got great signs so far I really think this could be your rainbow baby x x x


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, yay for nausea!!! Boo for crazy rain and DH out in it fishing! 

Pretty, I had no idea we were supposed to go off of folic acid. I'm MTHFR hetero so they advised extra folic acid as it is possible my body doesn't absorb it as well. But now that I know there are no neural tube defects, I wonder if I can stop taking the extra amount. I'll ask my doc in a few weeks.


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Bumps, you're BOUND to be nervous it's only normal after 4 losses. Most of the girls on here had never seen a normal scan before and it's happened for them! You've got great signs so far I really think this could be your rainbow baby x x x

So true Fili. I'm still in shock every time they tell me things are good. I still have a hard time believing them. I find myself asking "Really?" to them all the time. Like I need them to keep verifying that all is good. Like I somehow think they are lying to me.

The first scan is the WORST! I have no suggestions of how to ease the anxiety. There is nothing easy about it after recurrent losses. After seeing bad scan after bad scan. All I know is that each one of us is so strong on this thread and we can take whatever is handed to us. We've proven ourselves as strong women. My hope is that we don't get anymore bad news. From here on out, it's good news all the way.


----------



## filipenko32

My af is Not here!! :hissy: must have been imagining things. Just eaten tonnes of pineapple and water. Have such cramps can't be long, af today is still ok time wise. 

You definitely carry on with folic acid I believe.


----------



## heart tree

Fili how are you doing today honey? Feeling more positive?


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty all the best of luck to you but you won't need it!! X x x


----------



## heart tree

Ooops, sorry, we posted at the same time.

Have you ever tried an orgasm to bring on AF? It works like a charm for me when I know she's knocking at the door but isn't coming through. Do it by yourself and have loads of tissue just in case. Kind of gross, but not the worst thing in the world!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks I have te consultant on Monday after my scan I did have a little problem with my folic acid level before I came pregnant so I guess it would do no harm in keeping in taking it x

Omg girls have you ever came across pregnant people who are so over dramatic an some of the stuff that's said your like hmmm starting to be miffed about it I swear this girl comes out with so much bollocks it's starting too annoy me xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart.....woopidy wooop de fuck yay girl :yipee: fantastic news hun :hugs:

Pretty....can't wait for your scan news tomorrow :hugs:

Bumpy...you'll be fone too :hugs:

Folic acid...I was told to stop after finishing my 13 week of pregnancy...something about everything is formed by that point :shrug: I just did as I was told for a change :haha:

Sorry for a flying visit...supposed to working :rofl:

Back later :hi:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart, I have heard that before. Even better I will summon my hubby and demand that I need an orgasm to being on my af :sex: (or maybe I just wont mention that, it might be in the tmi range of info!)


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I do love a little gossip. What is this girl saying?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Andrea! This girl is on :cloud9: about her girl!

Fili, that's definitely in the TMI range! Keep that bit to yourself and let your hubby think you just need a little romp.


----------



## filipenko32

Are you talking about me jen? I am PUPO!! :smug:


----------



## heart tree

Fili!! :rofl:

Thought this might make you all smile. Someone just posted it on FB. A dolphin in utero. So sweet!
 



Attached Files:







dolphin.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenny25

Little does she know I'm Scottish I come from the same area and she is like oh we can't film the birth then there is who drama about anti d injection which no hospital will give it before 12 weeks then there is drama in her family about telling people about her pregnancy the list goes on its like something new everyday you know and it's like she makes up all these story's


----------



## jenny25

Lol fili not at all sweet mwah hehehehe xxx


----------



## heart tree

I haven't run across any women like that. I'm guessing she hasn't had any losses. I think women without losses sometimes need to create drama. 

We don't have to create our drama, it's been written into our genetics!


----------



## jenny25

Well she said he has so that's the thing why create more just some of the stuff is unbelievable xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh, well that is interesting! I've definitely run across a few of those people on this site. None of you ladies, so don't worry! Some people want attention. That's the reason they do it I imagine.


----------



## Embo78

Heart you're just like me! I couldn't sleep when I found out about my little man! It was like being a kid at Christmas! So excited!!

I survived my first day back! Everybody was so lovely and welcoming. Got lots of cuddles and big congrats. Most of my work colleagues know about my losses and the ones that didn't know do now after my Facebook announcement!


----------



## heart tree

Embo I actually thought about you when I woke up! I could totally relate to how you were feeling! It is the best present EVER.

Congrats making it through work. It sounds like you have some lovely workmates. Are you glad to be back or would you rather still be at home?


----------



## jenny25

It's just crazy I'm actually trying to stay away from that you know it makes my blood slightly boil lol xx


----------



## heart tree

Yes, try and stay away from that kind of drama at all costs! Boiling blood isn't good for babies!


----------



## jenny25

I will I'm just going to chill and let it be I so can't wait to get back home too visit my family next month hubby is excited too he is like a big kid an aarron can't wait to get on a plane again xx


----------



## heart tree

Seeing my family fills my soul. I don't live close to almost all of my family, so when I see them, I feel renewed. I hope the same goes for you. Sounds like it will be. There's just something about being at home where you grew up too.


----------



## hopeful23456

chatty today! 

davies and croy- happy sweet potato 18 weeks!

jenny - happy 12 weeks! cried about that story, how tragic. I haven't been told to stop folic acid but i will ask today. i take 4 mg of l-methylfolate daily (folic acid that's in a metabolized state basically)

fili - AF playing tricks? sucks!!! get to bd'in and don't tell him why. ;)

have fun at your scans tomorrow bumpy and pretty! they will be fine although i know how nervous they can make you.

davies - you will laugh at this, so all that talk about shaving and keeping things civil down there got me to clean up last night. I kept thinking about how i can't cut myself and guess, what? got a little cut, just tiny but bled a tiny bit too. they hurt! 

heart- again, so happy for you! when i walk through the store and glance at baby clothes (not ready to buy yet) i just melt. my eyes get all wide and i think, I get to buy that? i actually get to buy those little clothes?

that dolphin pic was funny as i was imagining it as a joke pic in a human uterus and thought it would make a funny facebook announcement. i've been thinking about possibly posting on facebook but I haven't even updated it or posted for over a year now I think? probably longer...

3x - i think you are going to be fine this pregnancy!

hi NSN!

embo - sounds like work went ok?


----------



## heart tree

Oh good Hopeful, I'm glad you will ask about the folic acid today. I'm curious to know the answer.

I've also been toying with the idea of making a FB announcement. I rarely post on it, but there are some friends that I want to know. They are people I don't really talk to otherwise, but I like them. I still can't decide. 

I think I might actually be brave enough to look at baby clothes now. I still haven't been brave enough to look at them. Feeling braver now. 

I can't believe you cut yourself! LOL!!!

Have a delightful scan. What time is it at?


----------



## heart tree

Oh and I forgot to mention that when I went to acupuncture on Tuesday night, she felt my pulse and told me she could tell me the gender. Of course I wanted to know. She said she's about 75% right. She said girl!

I googled it afterward and there has been research on acupuncturists being able to tell gender by the pulse. The official accuracy rate across the board is 83%. So there is actually a difference between boy and girl pulses! 

I've read that you should be in the second trimester for them to be able to feel the difference though.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Okay gotta ask...does anyone ever get motion sickness when riding in a car? You know that moment when you're in the car and you know the motion sickness is about to come on? That's how I've felt twice today, not really nausea just like I was about to get nauseas at any minute. Last week and even when I threw up on Sunday it was mostly like I just all of a sudden felt sick, dry heaved/threw up and then I was right as rain and it was over and didn't happen again until the next day (that's how it was with Olivia for the 1st couple of weeks) so I'm thinking that maybe this time my m/s will kick in later or be different? Thing is in my head I know it's possible to skirt by with a few symptoms but tell that to me in 5 minutes lol!! Wonder if maybe some ppl do get less sickness when they have a different sex from their previous babies? Who knows, prolly just grasping at straws here...pray I feel like hell tomorrow!! I'd apreciate it, yall can just pray I get some of yalls sickness, I'd be happy to lighten the load lol!

I was so sick with my first son, I was constantly throwing up. But then with my second son I only threw up a couple of times. With #s 3,4,and 5 I never threw up, just nauseous. So hopefully that's what's happening with you.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for the reasurance guys! I am feeling a little more pma today as I also just had a bought of queaziness at 10 due to being hungry even though I had a nutritional breakfast shake at 8:30!! So I am feeling better about this pregnancy but I am just kinda scared to hope, which is soooo normal lol!! Oh my boobs have never hurt this much, not even with DD so maybe I'm just having different symptoms this go around! First I thought that maybe that meant a boy but I want another girl...even though DH so wants a boy so the family name don't die out...on the other hand, I can't imagine this one as a girl...with Olivia I wanted a boy but as soon as I got pg (from the first pos test) I could not picture having a boy...intuition lol!! Who knows! 

Hope everyone is having as good a day as I am!!


----------



## hopeful23456

hi heart, my appt isn't until 3:00 central. that's cool the acu could tell the gender!

glad you are having a good day 3x! sore boobs are good


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies & Croy, happy 18 weeks you sweet potatoes! 
Jen, happy 12 weeks! You made it to the 12 week mark!

I'm so happy I made it to sweet pea! :wohoo: I love these weekly milestones! 

Heart, so happy for you having a girl!!! I hope I follow in your footsteps. I love all my boys, but a little girl would be so lovely!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks for all your sweet words and reassurance for tomorrow ladies! Love u girls!!!

Re folic acid I was told until 12 weeks as well unless you have been told to take extra. But I'm taking pregnacare plus which you take throughout the pregnancy and that included folic acid so I will still be taking it.

Fili sorry about AF how annoying hope u get some loving in and then she rears her ugly head!

Pretty my scan is at 9.30 do just before yours, glad we don't have to wait all day for it. Good luck sweetie you will be just fine


----------



## heart tree

Happy 6 weeks Mom2!!! Sweet peas are so cute!

Charmer, your symptoms sound good! Boy or girl, you are going to love it!

Hopeful, I hope you post some more pics! I love seeing scan pics!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy can't wait to hear about your ultrasound, I'm sure it will go great!

AFM- I had my first full on day of MS. I spent all afternoon and evening on the couch whining! :haha: My hubby is thrilled though, usually he hates it when I'm sick and it makes him very grumpy, but in this case he's excited! He says he thinks it a good sign! I hope he's right. Can't wait for my next HCG level on Monday and my U/S on next Friday! Come on time, fly!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, I'm wishing the time away for you. Yay for some sickness!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 6 week sweet pea mom2!


----------



## daviess3

Wow so chatty thanks pretty for bugaboo info will defo go to shops first! X
Heart so sweet u can't sleep!! X
Fili any af show? I always hVe sex it normally starts next morning!! Good luck sweetie x

Bump good luck for scan hun u b fine x
Ok so I just brought 6 Easter eggs for Easter!! How to stop myself eating one?? Help!!!! X

Hopeful heart I still take folic acid! I just take regular one tablet a day when r we supposed to stop it? I'm scared to stop things! Aspirin is till 34 weeks I no that much! An vitamins are all way through right? X


----------



## filipenko32

Had :sex: ! Hubby was most obliging! No af yet just waiting for it now!!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm so tired now Davies, I can't stand it. But I'm so happy tired! My husband woke up a little while ago and the first thing he said was "good morning girls!" And then he came in for snuggles and lots of smiles. :cloud9: We're both so happy. I've never felt this happy. 

I'm going to go to yoga and then take a big long nap!

I stopped baby aspirin at 9 weeks because of the bleed I had. I have folic acid in my prenatal vitamin but I take extra as well. I can't imagine it would do any harm to keep taking. I hope Hopeful gets some answers. 

My doctor did warn me about getting too much B6. She said it can get stored in the liver. Same with fish oil. She said to get no more than 100mgs of B6 and 200-300 of DHA from fish oil. But we should take vitamins all the way through. 

You need to have your DH hide the Easter eggs!!!


----------



## heart tree

Good work Fili! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Good work Fili! :rofl:

:rofl: I know! :smug: I'm efficient!


----------



## filipenko32

Is :sex: supposed to feel so good before your af? Don't usually bother much with it before af as don't see the point!! :rofl: would have thought it wasn't as good! Interestingly today is exactly 27 days since my negative test so think period will be tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, just out of curiosity, did you BD during a time when you might have OV'd? I can't remember. I just want to make sure you aren't pregnant. Cramping and no AF could point to that. I normally don't have sex before AF, so I don't know if it's supposed to be good or not! I hope she shows her face soon!


----------



## bumpyplease

I was actually thinking the same thing heart, so im glad you bought that up. Im sure i read somewhere that you hadnt been that careful since your erpc and we know that you are a fertile mertile!!!!! is there any chance? or are we being silly?

xx


----------



## jenny25

To my uk girlies if you sign up with mamas and papas you get a free £10 gift card xx


----------



## puppycat

Fili??? Where are you! We need to know if you're up the duff!!


----------



## hopeful23456

i made another little purchase....had a $10 off coupon for diapers at BRU expiring today and got a 96 pack of pampers swaddlers, newborn size (I read alot of people like pampers). and being i haven't changed one before, I can't wait to open them up and play with one! ;)


----------



## daviess3

ah hopeful ur cute xx
Thanks for heads up jen x

Girls i have af type cramps!!! Feel like im having ur af type symptoms an i have an abundance of cm!!! Help anyone else? I checked heartbeat all good but cant help but worry !! x


----------



## hopeful23456

davies- are you sure they aren't round ligament pains? they would be where your bikini line is, on the right and left and if you press there, it makes it feel a little better
or constipation pains....


----------



## croydongirl

Davies I had some of those yesterday - I think for me they were either ligament pain or because I was constipated. Had a nice BM last night to clear things out and haven't had any more since! ha ha 
Hope they stop and you can feel better.

I have a question for any of you ladies thinking about cloth diapers. Do you know which brand you are going to get? They are such an investment so we want to make a good choice, I just wondered if you had any experience from friends. I have heard good things about bum genius. Anyone else thinking about it?


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun hope im the same! Im off to local for curry night! B back soon!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Just got back from yoga. Delightful. Next up, lunch and a nap! 

Seriously Puppy, where did Fili go?? She's leaving us hanging!!!

Davies, what do the cramps feel like. I often get all over dull aching of my entire uterus. Very different from round ligament pain which I feel sometimes when I stand up or sneeze. I've come to realize that it must be my uterus growing. I don't get worried about it anymore. If you were having contractions, you would know it. You could feel your uterus contracting and releasing with your hands. I think you're fine.

Croy, I'm seriously considering cloth. As a preschool teacher I used to change both kinds. Cloth were pretty easy. You must have some experience with them too. I saw a thread on the Second Tri about which were the best brands. I can't remember what people said, but I bet you could find it. I haven't done any research on what brand I want yet.

Hopeful you are a shopping fiend! Love it!

Look what I just bought in yellow: https://www.bloomingbath.com/blooming-bath-baby-bath.html

It's such a good idea for bathing a baby! It can be thrown in the dryer too.


----------



## hopeful23456

omg heart, that is soooo cute! i saved the link to it. i really wish you girls didn't live across the country, would be so much fun to shop together


----------



## Embo78

Come on Fili don't leave us hanging!!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, you should get it. Babies get very slippery in their little tubs. This gives them a nice cushion. Plus it's adorable!


----------



## croydongirl

I love it!! I love having you ladies to share all the fun shopping with. I know my hubby will be excited about some things, but I know he will have a limit! Plus the things that bring him joy will be the video monitor and other gadgets! Not really what I am excited to shop for . 
It won't be ling before we can share pics of our nurseries!! Mine is still an office at the moment, but it will be changing once we now what colour to paint it!


----------



## puppycat

croydongirl said:


> I have a question for any of you ladies thinking about cloth diapers. Do you know which brand you are going to get? They are such an investment so we want to make a good choice, I just wondered if you had any experience from friends. I have heard good things about bum genius. Anyone else thinking about it?

Hey Croy :wave:

We use cloth atm with Laura.

<<<< you probably guessed from my pic.

Bumgenius are good but expensive. Don't buy any of the packs that are like £300, that's a complete waste of money.

I can recommend Tots Bots bamboozle stretch nappies and then you'll need wraps for them (they usually come in a pack of 4-6 with one wrap but you'll need more wraps) - these are absolutely awesome and well worth the money. Plus you can easily sell these after because they're like rocking horse sh*t. Size 1 is for babies, size 2 for probably 6months plus.

You'll probably want 25-30 nappies as a minimum to last you long enough to wash and have some there to use. 

Some councils also give grants to residents for the use of cloth (might be worth an ask).

ummm... what else? We use Wee pickles (look on FB) for some cheap pockets (nappies you 'stuff' with bamboo/microfibre inserts - they dry quick so good if you have no tumbler) - they're about £4 a nappy.

Pockets for day, wraps (they're called fitteds) for night or long trips. 

Ooooh you can get reusable wipes too which are so much cheaper.

Ok I'm getting a bit over-excited now :blush:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

absolute love that blooming bath thing heart! thanks for sharing!


----------



## heart tree

You are most welcome! I think we should all share cute things that we find in case someone else want to buy it too!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Just got back from yoga. Delightful. Next up, lunch and a nap!
> 
> Seriously Puppy, where did Fili go?? She's leaving us hanging!!!
> 
> Davies, what do the cramps feel like. I often get all over dull aching of my entire uterus. Very different from round ligament pain which I feel sometimes when I stand up or sneeze. I've come to realize that it must be my uterus growing. I don't get worried about it anymore. If you were having contractions, you would know it. You could feel your uterus contracting and releasing with your hands. I think you're fine.
> 
> Croy, I'm seriously considering cloth. As a preschool teacher I used to change both kinds. Cloth were pretty easy. You must have some experience with them too. I saw a thread on the Second Tri about which were the best brands. I can't remember what people said, but I bet you could find it. I haven't done any research on what brand I want yet.
> 
> Hopeful you are a shopping fiend! Love it!
> 
> Look what I just bought in yellow: https://www.bloomingbath.com/blooming-bath-baby-bath.html
> 
> It's such a good idea for bathing a baby! It can be thrown in the dryer too.

OMG! I love that! If I have a girl I'm totally getting one! That's awesome!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy, I use cloth but I sew my own. I use pocket diapers, mostly, with microfiber inserts or prefolds with with a wrap. They are so cute! As soon as I find out what I'm having expect lots of pics of my new diapers!


----------



## daviess3

Heart I love the bath! Lol! My ache was dull ache like just but like early af but felt lil constipated everyday plus was hungry! Feel fine now I have eaten! Think was growing pains! Thanks for advice! Treated myself to a coke at pub was lovely got home listened on my Doppler lil one going bananas! Love it! X


----------



## daviess3

Sorry to sound silly but I don't get it this whole nappy thing? So u reuse them? Where do u put what's in it? Lol down the loo? But surely these nappies must stink? Even if u wash everyday? I have ultra sensitive nose all nappies must go in bin outside at my house? Sorry to sound wierd but I don't get it? Can we explain how they work? Are they better for baby? 

Feeling my tummy move!! So exciting! X


----------



## puppycat

Lol Davies it's ok, I asked all the same questions as you initially.

The nappies are reusable yes and they go in a standard washing machine.

You have a number of options with regard to washing and storing them, I think the best for you with your sensitive nose is to put the nappies, once used, into a washable bag inside a container of some sort, maybe a pop up bin or something similar.

When you have a full load (according to your machine's capacity) you can simply open then bin, take out then washable bag, throw it staright into your machine and go!

Re the inside contents, wee you never need to do anything with, it is advisable though to do a rinse cycle before you do the washing cycle. Also you MUST NOT use fabric softener only the washing tabs or liquid capsules.

The poo when baby is brestfed will break up so again just throw the nappies in the machine. When baby is formula fed or on solids you simply hold the inner liner of the nappy into the loo and flush. You will become a dap hand at this honestly and it'll wash right off in the flush and you put it into the bag with all the other nappies.

Once washed the nappies don't smell - honestly. When baby is under 6 months you have to wash nappies on 60deg, older than that then 30 or 40deg is fine depending on your preference. 

Does that cover everything?


----------



## Pretty Please

I was thinking the same - are you doing it for environmental reasons? 

My friend was on reusable ones saving the environment but then outside she owned a Audi a7 (3 liter) so I think I help more 1.6 engine. 

I can't keep up with washing ( cloths with food on and milk smell bad) I don't think I could deal with poo / wee not being washed immediately and I wouldntbe able to do that amount of washing. 

What would you do if u are on a full day out or even stay in hotel overnight just store them until u get home ? Or do u use regular naps then?


----------



## Pretty Please

Sorry puppy I'm on my iPhone and type slow......so didn't see your post


----------



## puppycat

Again you can get bags that you take out with you that are waterproof and have a magic way of keeping smells in. We simply put the nappies in there and deal with it when we get home.

The problem is, if you have used/seen used disposables you will automatically think wow what a stink but what you have to bear in mind is that disposables are FULL of chemicals which react with wee/poo and create that smell. With cloth the only ingredient is... cloth. The smell is nowhere near as potent as it is with disposables.

A lot of people use cloth for the money aspect, the environmental side of things is a bonus.


----------



## puppycat

It's ok Pretty :flower:


----------



## daviess3

Better understanding thanks pup x

I like the sound but can't see hubby doing them! Do u use a pin to secure them? I would worry doing thst! X

Heart the dont do bath hold heRe I'm gutted I love it! X


----------



## daviess3

Better understanding thanks pup x

I like the sound but can't see hubby doing them! Do u use a pin to secure them? I would worry doing thst! X

Heart the dont do bath hold heRe I'm gutted I love it! X


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh I DID miss something! lol.

Let me get a pic of a new style nappy - I bet you'll be surprised!

They're velcro or poppers :)


----------



## puppycat

https://www.weepickles.co.uk/siteimages/24/1/8/241882/2403270/f_1492785.jpg

Velcro ^^

https://www.weepickles.co.uk/siteimages/24/1/8/241882/2403270/f_1864654.jpg

Poppers ^^

https://www.weepickles.co.uk/siteimages/24/1/8/241882/2403270/f_1364908.jpg

Wet bags ^^


----------



## Pretty Please

Final question - on average if u said for the baby first year in cloth nappy (average cloth) what would u estimate the total cost to be? thank u x


----------



## hopeful23456

back from dr, didn't get a scan as just had one monday and they said insurance would question it. heard them on doppler though! 148-152 and 152-153 heartbeat ranges.

those pics aren't showing puppy


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh no hopeful - when do u reckon u will get your next scan ? At least u know they are both happy in your Tum :)


----------



## puppycat

Well I'd suggest getting all the free nappies you get vouchers for in the beginning. Trust me, if you sign up for huggies, pampers etc baby clubs they will send you free everything!

Then get yourself some second hand fluff e.g. one of each like one pocket style nappy, one fited and a wrap, velcro style, poppers style. For second hand fluff you're looking at maybe £3 each ish. Don't pay too much more.

If you like it and think you can get into it then have a look at Wee Pickles for new nappies or if you're happy with used then look at preloved or cloth nappy tree. People who use fluff take real care of it, honestly, you'll get addicted to buying pretty fluff so you need to keep yourself in check! lol.

If you buy all new nappies I reckon you're looking at £100 - £200 depending on which company you buy from. Wee Pickles have nappies for about £4 each. 

If you buy used obviously it'll be less but if you work out how much you'd spend on disposables (if you can face that!) it'd be about £6-£8 for 50. If you used one every 3hrs you'd use 8 in a day. So that 50 pack would last you about 6 days (in an ideal world). There's obviously a variation on quantity and money for each size nappy but if I just use those figures for a year as an example it's:

£6 every 6 days times 60.8 (to make it to a year) = £365

About £1 a day in nappies. WOW!

A link for our US ladies as I can't work in dollars!


----------



## puppycat

Sorry try photos a different way.

Wet bag - velcro - poppers
 



Attached Files:







minkee bag.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 5









mumbo velcro.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4









soldiers popper.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopeful23456

pretty - i have my level 2 ultrasound next thurs and i will have a scan the week after as I get regular scans every 2 weeks ;) so i get alot of them anyway.

puppy - CUTE nappies!


----------



## Pretty Please

Wow I wasn't expecting them to look like that !!!! Look very trendy :)


----------



## daviess3

Interesting! Can't see pic puppy!! Thanks for info x 
Hopeful fab hbs!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Love pic! They don't leak or need changing more often coz baby must feel wet more? X


----------



## puppycat

On the contrary, the fitteds with wraps can stay on all night, the wee is trapped away from baby's bum and so reduces the chances of nappy rash etc. Laura wears a nappy from 7pm to 8am every night with no accidents :) (and that's toddler wee!)


----------



## daviess3

Wow I may actually consider this will talk to my hubby about this! He would have to b on side x


----------



## puppycat

Forgot to say, the popper nappies are what's termed 'birth to potty' so basically can be made smaller to fit little babies then bigger to fit toddlers. The velcro ones can't.


----------



## puppycat

Oh and hubbie hasn't been on side since we started (about 6 months ago!) He moans EVERY time, but, I told him - 'if you don't like using cloth then you can pay for disposables' - funnily enough he has never bought any....


----------



## daviess3

Soz for 20 wuestions! So pics u put up is that all u need one of those there's nothing else to it an that holds in all wee poo etc don't get as much nappy rash. An u just pop them in wash? X


----------



## puppycat

When baby is little this is all you'll need (made smaller with the poppers all down the front)
Clicky

When they get bigger you will need to get some bamboo inserts like these to stuff inside the nappy also:
clicky

The liners I said you would 'flush clean' when poo was from solids/formula go between nappy and bum. So you think of a normal disposable and imagine putting a cover on the inside of the nappy which is what touches the bum. Does that make sense?

The liners are like this:
clicky

You can use reusable liners like the pic above (they come in every sort of colour!) or you can use throw away - when I was first preg I couldn't bear the smell of poo so we started using disposable liners in her cloth, meant it could just be thrown straight in the bin or flushed clicky


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy, you're a cloth diaper diva! :haha:

I decided to start using them with my 4th child. They save me lots of money and they are so cute! Cuteness plays a big part in my decision! Honestly, when you're changing diapers you get over the whole "pee and poo" thing fairly quickly, using cloth really doesn't bother you.
One more thing. They are very easy to make and there are many free patterns available on the internet, so if any of you ladies know how to work a sewing machine then you can save even more.


----------



## puppycat

That's so clever! I wish i could use a sewing machine but i don't have the coordination! That's why i don't drive! My neighbour makes her own sanitary towels tho! I just wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I can do diapers, I can do wipes, I can do liners, but I just CAN'T do cloth sanitary pads. Tampons only please, I'll save the diapers for the babies. :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up from a semi-nap. More like a 2 hour lie down with my eyes shut. But better than nothing after waking up excited at 4am!

Hopeful, sorry you didn't get a scan, but it makes sense. Glad you hear the heart beats on the doppler. Does it make you want to get one now?

Puppy, great explanation of the nappies. I've been looking at them online and they've come a long way. They used to be much different when my brother was a baby 27 years ago. And even different when I was a preschool teacher 15 years ago. They are so much cuter now.

Mom2, I'm very handy with a sewing machine. I'm going to look up some patterns. Thanks for the idea!

Davies, I'm so bummed you can't buy the Blooming Bath! No fair!

I posted my baby's potty shot on the In Gender website. I had a little panic attack that maybe there was a penis there that the tech missed. LOL! Everyone on the In Gender website said 100% girl. Whew! I also compared mine to Embo's potty shot and they look very different. I still can't believe I'm having a girl. Sorry, I might sound like a broken record with this one. You will probably hear me say this more than once!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I can do diapers, I can do wipes, I can do liners, but I just CAN'T do cloth sanitary pads. Tampons only please, I'll save the diapers for the babies. :haha:

I'm in complete agreement!!! I do use all natural, cotton tampons, but still, no thanks on the cloth!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart, you got a great potty shot. That is definitely a girl! Praise God. I hope I get a pic that good when its time!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks honey! LOL!


----------



## petitpas

I'm still here! Just been really tired and a little stressed the past few days but had two naps today and will sleep in tomorrow so I'm all happy again. I spent all day (between naps) catching up on here - this thread moves so fast!!!

Pups, thank you so much for the info on fluffy bums! I decided a couple of years ago to try cloth when I saw a friend use them. They are so cute and cuddly! But I really don't know much about them.
I also love the idea of washable wipes. My friend had them in a Tupperware with some essential oil, which I thought was lovely.

I didn't know you could get disposable liners. They look very useful for solid poos as I wasn't sure I'd still want to use reusables at that point.

Heart, I'm so happy for you having a girl! :cloud9: You wrote about the mother-daughter bond you would like to have and I'm sure you and your heart sapling will develop a beautiful friendship over the years...

As for the blooming bath, I love it! I'm also extremely jealous as I can't get one here in the UK :growlmad:
If only I was entrepreneurial, I'd set up an import business for a ton of fab US products we can't get here.

Fili, I hope you are ok and that the witch has landed :hugs:
Have you decided what you would do with extra embryos if you have too many?
My personal guess is that a fertile lady such as yourself who we know produces normal eggs might have some embryos to spare. Would you freeze them all for later (more kids planned?) or give them up for adoption or what?
Or is that not something you need to think about as they will give you less drugs knowing you are usually quite fertile?
Sorry, I don't know much about the finer details of IVF but look forward to following your journey...
By the way, my hubby knows all about you, too. :haha:

Oh, I went for my first yoga session and all I can say is I wish I had started earlier! Towards the end of the lesson my legs became rather shaky proving just how unfit I am but I really loved it and felt great afterwards... I can definitely recommend trying pregnancy yoga out!

I've heard of reusable tampons, too :sick: er... no thank you.


----------



## heart tree

daviess3 said:


> Heart the dont do bath hold heRe I'm gutted I love it! X

Davies, are you saying they don't ship the Blooming Bath to the UK? I just looked on their website and they do. The shipping is just very expensive. It costs more than the item. Not sure if it's worth it for you.


----------



## petitpas

Thanks for pointing that out!

It would be cheapest if us UK girls bought them together as shipping is cheaper for a combined order.
I'm not sure whether we would have to pay customs, though? I ordered a laptop bag from the US once and did have to pay extra to get it through customs.

Otherwise... fili, do you mind taking an extra suitcase to Vegas? :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Pip- happy 26 weeks to you and ducky! You are up so late! I read third tri starts at 27 wks, not sure if it's the beginning or the end of the week? You are almost there


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks for all the info on what is AUS we cal MCN's(modern cloth nappies) I have been interested for a while but am not sure what is the best type. I have started researching. You mentioned second hand are you talking ebay?
Also this may sound really stupid and it may just be the site I'm looking at but there is a pocket in the back for the liner is that normal or is the liner just on top? I just thought how dumb then the nappy would get dirt too rather than just the liner. Or am I hearing it wrong and I am meant to change the nappy with every change and just wash daily or just the liner? I wish I had someone I knew who could show me in real life!!!

Congrats jen on 12wks.
and all of you 18wks!

Just spend an hour catching up and can't remember a thing!


----------



## heart tree

Ahhh! Pip is about to be in the third tri!!! Wow!

Happy 26 weeks gorgeous!

In case I fall asleep before saying it, good luck Bumpy and Pretty tomorrow! I can't wait to wake up to your updates. I know how stressful tomorrow is for you both. I'll be dreaming healthy baby thoughts for you both.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats on almost being in the third tri Pip!!

Wow, gotta do some catching up...just wanted to pop in and say that I had an awfull time trying to cook supper as it was making me queazy and I even dry heaved some...it was just ground beef (I cook it several times a week) and yet it smelled like dead rotten meat...uhhhh....yippieeee!! Feeling great now and hoping the m/s continues because lets face it, I'm not going to feel at ease until I am so sick I can't move lol!!! Love it!


----------



## heart tree

Bring on the sickness Charmer! Bring. It. On.


----------



## daviess3

3x that's how I was in the end didn't cook dinner for 3 weeks sn probably eat meat 2 x a week! X


----------



## puppycat

heart tree said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> I can do diapers, I can do wipes, I can do liners, but I just CAN'T do cloth sanitary pads. Tampons only please, I'll save the diapers for the babies. :haha:
> 
> I'm in complete agreement!!! I do use all natural, cotton tampons, but still, no thanks on the cloth!Click to expand...

No i couldn't do that either. I use a mooncup which is obviously environmentally friendly. Will have to use pads after baby arrives though but i'm sure it'll be the last thing on my mind then!



justwaiting said:


> Thanks for all the info on what is AUS we cal MCN's(modern cloth nappies) I have been interested for a while but am not sure what is the best type. I have started researching. You mentioned second hand are you talking ebay?
> Also this may sound really stupid and it may just be the site I'm looking at but there is a pocket in the back for the liner is that normal or is the liner just on top? I just thought how dumb then the nappy would get dirt too rather than just the liner. Or am I hearing it wrong and I am meant to change the nappy with every change and just wash daily or just the liner? I wish I had someone I knew who could show me in real life!!!
> 
> Congrats jen on 12wks.
> and all of you 18wks!
> 
> Just spend an hour catching up and can't remember a thing!

Yes liner saves stains etc on the nappies. The pockets are supposed to be there - that's where you put the absorbent layers to soak in the wee. The pocket nappies bought new come with a microfibre insert but you'll need to buy a bamboo for use when baby is bigger (as well as the microf). Because the nappies are stripped to bits when you wash them it means they wash quicker than all in one nappies.

I personally have never used ebay for nappies. I have used preloved or clothnappytree.com, there's also fb groups for Aus, UK etc. Make sure you have a good look around before you buy any and feel free to ask me as many questions as you like.

Also, try youtubing how to use cloth and stuffing cloth for videos on it x


----------



## Pretty Please

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I can do diapers, I can do wipes, I can do liners, but I just CAN'T do cloth sanitary pads. Tampons only please, I'll save the diapers for the babies. :haha:

Tha made me laugh of loud on the bus now all the people think I'm a nutter !!!!! I never knew that there was so much detail on cloth nappies. Puppy u have the gold award for your knowledge !!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hey ladies how are you all? 

Im very well rested. Little miss just did a 13 hour sleep! must have been tiered. 
Weather was beautiful yest, so we did a little picnic in the garden. Izzy loved being outside and i got some beautiful pics of her <3


----------



## daviess3

Pip 3rd tri congrats sweetie x
Heart what shop can u buy them in or are they only order? My work friends jbviously go to Orlando still I could probably get Someone to pick me one up if u can get them in like target or Walgreens or the mall? I wish I lived in the states I love shopping there! So jealous! When I came in nov I brought a friend sn I did buy I. The Ralph Lauren outlet a baby girl pink vest was $5!!! It would be like $50 here! I brought it as my cousin was preg best friend etc but wondering if it should b mine lol x


----------



## daviess3

Show tracie? So pups u buy something to go in the nappy? To absorb stuff I'm confused!! X


----------



## puppycat

Yeh. If you go back either last page or one before i did a breakdown of what you'd need:

Pocket Nappy (bought new comes with microfibre)
Bamboo insert for when baby is bigger
Reusable or disaposable liner.

That post has pictures and i'm on my phone now so can't do all the links etc :(

Let me know if u can't find it x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

..


----------



## puppycat

Awww look at those eyes :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes growing so fast!


----------



## jenny25

Beautiful xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah tracie so cute!! Puppy I don't get it still lol! Don't get how u do it so u can't just buy them wash them? U hVe to put things in them? Confused.com might YouTube it! Lol x


----------



## puppycat

Let me make a vid for you using my phone. Take some pics and upload here. Brb x


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks pups that's really sweet xxx


----------



## puppycat

Just uploading to youtube. Yawn....


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! No af beginning to panic just in general, it's not been 5 weeks since my erpc yet but getting those cramps has made me expect it. If af comes today or Monday im ok. But if it comes over the weekend i'm done for and have to wait another month for ivf. 
Think we would freeze the embryos pip. Or there is the option of egg sharing for free ivf but not sure i would qualify with my history, then again if they find most are normal im not adverse to helping someone else out... 
What's this I have to bring back? Blooming bath? :mail: Blooming 'el more like! An extra suitcase! :haha: What is it? I don't mind taking some orders if I can get hold of it!


----------



## Pretty Please

Well I've had my scan and good news baby hb 12 w 2 d. I'm so happy. Going to see the mw now. The consultant says taking folic doesn't do anything now ( beyond 12 w) but be sure to take vitamins with vit d ( and if u take folic acid with vitamins does no harm)


----------



## puppycat

video on cloth


----------



## filipenko32

FANTASTIC PRETTY!!!!! SO PLEASED FOR YOU! :wohoo:


----------



## filipenko32

What treatment did you do this time pretty? I can't remember...


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news pretty xx


----------



## jenny25

Girls I feel like crap my head is killing me it s like some one has hit me over the head with a bat front and back I'm drinking water I took pain killed around 7ish I generally feel blah and it's not shifting I'm drinking water as Paul said I could be dehydrated but rs not working :-( does anyone have any other suggestions I could try x


----------



## bumpyplease

hi girls just got back from my scan! took ages to be seen!

and im on :cloud9: !! First good scan EVER! and it was a tummy scan! what are they?!!! haha

Baby measuring 7+2 and has a good strong hearbeat, no pics im afraid but i dont care - love my little blob! im getting another scan next friday! yippee!!!

congrats pretty on your 12 week scan! so excited for you now its all official! will you get a ticker now?!! 

sorry you are feeling rough jenny, i can only suggest lots of water, lying down in a dark room, and maybe put something cold on your head for a bit like a flannel.

sorry about the non appearance of AF fili, she will be here today i reckon!


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news on your scan darling xx thanks for the advise I'm going to try a bath I got some new sanctuary bubble bath and so gonna have a soak in that see if it helps I suffer migraines but can't take jack for it not even my normal migraine tablets :-( xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats pretty and bumpy!!!! So happy for you! 

Fili- hope AF comes soon! Wtf? Gotta be soon if you have some cramps.

Jenny- I would get headaches between my eyes and they just had to go away as I didn't tai anything, water is supposed to help, and a warm washcloth I think? 
Or maybe it's cold like bumpy said.

Oh, I asked about folic acid to my dr who is Obgyn and and re, she said to stay in the folic acid (maybe because i have mthfr)? I didn't ask why but she said you stay on it. So maybe they think differently about it in the states.


----------



## daviess3

Jenny tiger balm on ur temples is good for headache! Dark room peace an sleep works for me! X
Puppy love the video thanks hun I really appreciate that! I get it lol! I'm gonna show hubby there's some lovely patterns to! I reckon I could do that an use those disposable liners in day fleecey in night for bed? That what u do? X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling xx


----------



## daviess3

Pretty bumpy yippee?? How good is belly scan? Ah so pleased for u both! X
Fili hope she comes today or mon babe! X


----------



## bumpyplease

daviess3 said:


> Pretty bumpy yippee?? How good is belly scan? Ah so pleased for u both! X
> Fili hope she comes today or mon babe! X

Way better than internal scans!!!!! ive never had the pleasure before! usually its "we cant see anything, we need to do an internal". So happy today! it was awful i had to go to the "normal" place "normal" people get scanned and there were bumps everywhere, i was so worried as to how i was going to react if it was bad news!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 18 weeks heart and hearts little girl!!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 18 weeks heart to you and your little girl and happy 26 weeks pip to you and your little boy! 3rd tri?!!

xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Tracie- picnic sounds awesome, couldn't see the pic though?


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy I no that feeling I had to go to normal place for 12 week an I felt like a fraud! Like I didn't hVe the right! Then I was so panicked I don't think I took a breath until sornographer said hb! Lol! 
I was exactly same I had always had sorry think we need to do a internal sac looks empty can't see anything bla bla! Then wow it's there's a baby an a hb! An it's amazing!!! So pleased for u x


----------



## bumpyplease

daviess3 said:


> Bumpy I no that feeling I had to go to normal place for 12 week an I felt like a fraud! Like I didn't hVe the right! Then I was so panicked I don't think I took a breath until sornographer said hb! Lol!
> I was exactly same I had always had sorry think we need to do a internal sac looks empty can't see anything bla bla! Then wow it's there's a baby an a hb! An it's amazing!!! So pleased for u x

Yeah i felt like a fraud this morning! everyone had bumps and i think they kept looking for mine! also everyone was there with their bounty folders and I was just on my own with OH! thanks gorgeous! xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Tracey - Divas eyes are stunning!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Davies we used to use the washable liners 24/7 but when i completely went off the smell of dirty nappies it was easier to use disposable liners. It's entirely up to you which you use hun.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

.


----------



## jenny25

Happy 18 weeks Amanda xxxx
Happy 3rd tri pip xxx


----------



## daviess3

She's definitely a lil beauty tracie she's do big!! Can't believe our first baby is so big!! X
Pup thanks hun gonna show hubs tonight he's v tired though he'd been working days coming home sleeping 2 hours an doing nights! As a favor to sum1 the money's going in the business so it's not an extra! Poor guy is shattered noone can accuse my man of not working hard that's for sure! X


----------



## filipenko32

Omg bumpy!!!! Yay!!!!!! That's brilliant news you've made my day week year!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cry:
You must be over the moon I'm crying for you :cry: x x x x x x 



bumpyplease said:


> hi girls just got back from my scan! took ages to be seen!
> 
> and im on :cloud9: !! First good scan EVER! and it was a tummy scan! what are they?!!! haha
> 
> Baby measuring 7+2 and has a good strong hearbeat, no pics im afraid but i dont care - love my little blob! im getting another scan next friday! yippee!!!
> 
> congrats pretty on your 12 week scan! so excited for you now its all official! will you get a ticker now?!!
> 
> sorry you are feeling rough jenny, i can only suggest lots of water, lying down in a dark room, and maybe put something cold on your head for a bit like a flannel.
> 
> sorry about the non appearance of AF fili, she will be here today i reckon!


----------



## filipenko32

So great to see the pinks and blues on the front page! :cloud9:


----------



## ttclou25

Afternoon :flower::flower:

Tracie - she look like such a cutie - i love it when they get just past newborn stage and start to interact a bit more.

About to go back and catch up on you all.... baby feels like hes coming out my bum today :wacko::wacko:


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Omg bumpy!!!! Yay!!!!!! That's brilliant news you've made my day week year!!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cry:
> You must be over the moon I'm crying for you :cry: x x x x x x
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> hi girls just got back from my scan! took ages to be seen!
> 
> and im on :cloud9: !! First good scan EVER! and it was a tummy scan! what are they?!!! haha
> 
> Baby measuring 7+2 and has a good strong hearbeat, no pics im afraid but i dont care - love my little blob! im getting another scan next friday! yippee!!!
> 
> congrats pretty on your 12 week scan! so excited for you now its all official! will you get a ticker now?!!
> 
> sorry you are feeling rough jenny, i can only suggest lots of water, lying down in a dark room, and maybe put something cold on your head for a bit like a flannel.
> 
> sorry about the non appearance of AF fili, she will be here today i reckon!Click to expand...

ahhhh thanks gorgeous fili! you next i have everything crossed!!! xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Congratulations bumpy !!!!!! thats great news ! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bet you was delighted !!! was your heart coming out of your body with excitement? Im really really please 4 u. Have you got another scan scheduled now? 

Tracie - very cute pic nice eyes !!! 

Jenny - u tried paracetamol you are allowed those. 

Fil - I really hope everything goes well and af comes - it is defo your turn to have some good news. in vegas u should go to bryce canon its fab i prefer it to grand if u havent been there previously 

Got to dash for car xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Yeah but it's not working :-( x


----------



## heart tree

OMG!!! What a wonderful way to wake up! Pretty did you get any pics? 12+2!!! You are definitely in need of a ticker now. You are almost in the 2nd tri!!!

Bumpy, you get a double OMG!!! OMG!!!! First good scan ever! Isn't it the best feeling in the world? You are going to be floating all day! Oh I'm so happy for you! 

When are your next scans girls? 

Davies, I'm sorry to say the Blooming Bath is only sold online. If it was sold at Target or Walgreens I would have picked one up there. Sorry. Guess you'll either have to pay a lot of shipping or go without it. 

For the US ladies, I just read some reviews on several different websites for the product and every single mom said it was one of the best purchases they ever made. If you type in Blooming Bath reviews into google you'll find a lot of different sites. They all say the same thing. Amazing product. It was developed by 4 Dads! Too cute. 

Tracie, Izzy is sooo big and sooo cute!

Hopeful, I think I'll stay on the folic acid since I'm hetero MTHFR like you. I'll ask my doc next time I see her though. 

Oh now I can't remember what else I read. I'm still so excited about 2 great scans today!!! :happydance:

I did manage to get 7.5 hours sleep last night though. Sublime.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, Fili, you sure you're not preggers?


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks heart! floating all day is a good way of describing how im feeling right now! 

my next scan for the front page is friday 9th march xx


----------



## hopeful23456

i see the pic now tracie, must have been cause was on my phone before? she is so beautiful!

heart-glad you got good sleep! 4 dads that developed it? lol


----------



## heart tree

Oh goodie, you are getting weekly scans! I just updated the front page. I'm floating with you!! I'm soooo happy for you! You are going to be like me, Davies and Hopeful....5th times the charm!


----------



## hopeful23456

didn't someone awhile ago say Boscia skin care was good and all natural? I just got the cleanser, moisturizer and mask and LOVE them.

also loving your signature heart ;) GIRL!


----------



## heart tree

I've heard really good things about Boscia but I've never used it. I'm not sure if it is all natural. Maybe I'll get some. My skin is a mess! It's soooo dry and it's breaking out. It's the worst it's ever been. I drink tons of water. I exercise. I eat healthy. But it still looks awful. Clearly the hormones in my body are running rampant. 

Thanks Hopeful. I can't believe I'm having a girl! :cloud9: Have I said that before? LOL!


----------



## filipenko32

Will try that again


----------



## filipenko32

Here's a picture of how your journeys started https://imgfave.com/view/1645019

And here's where you all are now https://miri26.deviantart.com/art/beautiful-rainbow-203347375


----------



## heart tree

Lovely Fili. I wish that road really existed! It's so beautiful!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Firstly congrats on the great scans girls!! I know you are both relieved!!

Fili - How's it going? AF here yet?

Tracie - beautiful pic! Your LO is just so cute!

Jenny - sorry you feel bad, hope you get to feeling better soon!

Daviess - How are you doing today?

Heart - I've always heard that little girls steal their mothers looks while pregnant! Sure it's just an old wives tale but I had bad skin with Olivia too!

Puppy - wow, thanks for all that info!! Let me ask you, we are thinking about starting potty training for Olivia as she's 15 months and taking off her diapers, I was thinking maybe cloth diapers instead of little girl panties so she wouldn't have so many accidents? What do you think?

Hello to everyone I missed!! 

AFM - little on and off nausea this am and some dry heaving...ate breakfast nutritional shake at 8, was so hungry by 10 and 15 minutes later when I could finally sit down and eat I got so queazy and dry heaved a little until I could get some food in me!! 1 thing I've noticed is that while I'm not as sick as I was with Olivia, I am definatley sicker than I was with my miscarriages! That last miscarriage when my m/s came back it was really spotty and this time it feels more consistant, I am feeling queazy throughout the day in intervals instead of just once every couple of days! Praying it continues to get stronger! 
Hope everyone has a lovely day today!


----------



## puppycat

3x worth a try with potty training but don't be surprised if it doesn't happen this time round. Laura went through a phase of taking her nappies off which I thought meant she was ready to potty train but nope, just another game in her life!

Cloth will actually do the opposite of helping with potty training because it keeps bum drier than a disposable would. You can apparently get little people's 'pads' which go inside a pair of pants like a pantyliner sort of thing. I know Asda here sell them which is called Walmart in the US? Worth a look :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Haven't been on in forever. Been busy and had a very bad flu that landed me in the hospital with contractions. Thankfully I'm fine now, just achey from pregnancy pains. I'm 29 weeks tomorrow and I tell you I can't wait for full term at 37 weeks. I've gained little weight but I feel like my skin and ribs are going to bust! I'm about to get a scan to make sure her growth is appropriate. Hopefully it will be, always has been so far.

Hope you are all doing well. And heart, congrats on the baby girl! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Ok guys my right wrist is starting too swell I'm freaking out incase it's a dvt :-( I'm gonna upload pictures it seems puffy I've tried to contact my midwife but no luck x


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: Pretty for almost being in second tri..go get a ticker :hugs:

:yipee: Bumpy...external good scan :wohoo: fantastic news I am so pleased of you :hugs:

Pip...almost third tri...not long till you meet Ducky :shock:

Fili...bring on that hag lady :grr:

Davies...Em...puppy....ttclou...heart...hopeful...3x...jenny....croy...round....everyone I have no doubt missed :hi:

15 weeks today for me :happydance: and could sleep for a week :sleep: thank f**k it's Friday :flower:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

It's the one with the Jamie tattoo x

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/157fcdbf.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/21d2fb9c.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/2458730f.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

3x hurray for the strong morning sickness! :yipee:
Mon soooooo can't wait until you've had your baby i'm glad you're ok now! :hugs:
Jen I would definitely go and get that checked out :hugs:

So here is my time frame for af which did NOT in the end come in time :hissy:: and if I don't get my CD3 bloods done on CD3 next cycle I have to wait another month. 

Period starts today Friday:nope: Will be CD2 when I land (Can't get CD3 bloods on a Sat)
Period starts Saturday:nope: Will be CD1 when I land (Can't get CD3 blood done on Sun)
Period starts Monday or anytime after that is ok :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, I can't see much of a difference, but I do see something that looks like a little rash on that same arm. 

Mon, did you get a flu shot? I'm thinking about getting one. How scary for you. So glad everything is ok! Thanks for popping in and updating us.

Puppy that video was very helpful and I loved hearing your voice!!


----------



## puppycat

Lol do I sound 'welsh'? I did watch it through once, gah! :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

I can't differentiate between most of the accents. I'm not sure what Welsh sounds like.

Charmer, glad you are having more MS!!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, that time frame sucks! I hope she comes on Monday now. But you still haven't answered my question. Are you sure you aren't preggers????


----------



## puppycat

WSS^^


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I am sure sorry! I took a test earlier. I am the most infertile I have ever seen myself: completely snowy whiteness on the opk and the pregnancy test. And the cbfm stick was showing that I had as little estrogen as humanely possible. Then my monitor went from high fertility yesterday to low today and it never goes backwards!! I never ovulated after my miscarriage this time either but I didn't after mc 2 so not worried. So put simply no, not preggers :haha: could have just said that instead of rambling couldn't i?!

But it all shows af is probably close....


----------



## heart tree

Ok thanks. We were all very curious. And I didn't mind the long explanation! LOL! Actually I preferred it. It keeps me from asking "are you sure??" Yup, you're sure. I really don't think I ever Ov'd after my losses either. It doesn't mean anything. Now I would suggest not having sex until Monday. Not that sex worked anyway.


----------



## filipenko32

It didn't work but it was good!! :haha:
But this time :sex: = :af: 
Glad I'm not preggo though as I really want to do the ivf now. 
Heart - did you have drugs to create more egg production with IUI?


----------



## filipenko32

:friends::telephone::telephone::telephone: :friends: ...and BAM there goes another page of 7000 posts on the PAL after recurrent losses thread

we are soooooo chatty!!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 15 weeks NSN! 

mon - so glad you are ok, how scary to go through that

jen - doesn't look super swollen but how bad does it hurt? I've never had a dvt though so don't know what it feels like

heart - i got the facial mask from boscia too. my skin was really bad and now it is clearing up some. i was using exuviance cleanser but ran out and wanted to try something new. 

i gotta go back and find that video so i can hear puppy's accent

OMG LOVE the accent!


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Heart - did you have drugs to create more egg production with IUI?

Fili, I only did the Femara a.k.a Letrozole. I didn't do any injectables. The Femara, like Clomid, makes you Ov earlier and since I'm a late ovulator, that was essential. It also can create a better egg. It definitely increases your chances for multiples, but not like the injectables. I had a lot of follies that were produced, but in the end, only one dominant follie popped out which is now my baby girl. I imagine they will give you a much heavier dose of meds to make you produce as many dominant eggs as possible with PGD.


----------



## heart tree

I think I'm going to buy some Boscia. I really need something. My husband said he hasn't noticed my skin looking bad. I seriously think he's blind! He just got glasses and doesn't wear them. Good thing for me! LOL!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Heart, all was worth it!


----------



## heart tree

My sweet friend just mailed me some of her maternity clothes. Too bad she's always been skinner than me. I could barely squeeze into the jeans and work pants. Luckily she sent a pretty top and dress that I can fit into. Damn that bitch, she was even skinny during her pregnancy! LOL!


----------



## ttclou25

thats a nice thought, the amount of money you can waste buying maternity clothes is crazy and even the stuff i did buy i cant fit into now, so i live in leggings. Your skinny so your friend must be tiny!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart if she's skinnier than you then I just can't imagine how thin she is!!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

happy 18 weeks heart xx


----------



## croydongirl

Pup - I loved the video thanks for all the info - it was lush!! Ha ha My best friend lives in Wales and she describes things that way all the time. It made me happy to hear you say it too! You do sound welsh, but not Gavin and Stacy welsh! 

Mon- So glad that you are doing ok, wow scary. Gald to have you back. Take care of yourself. 

Look at those awesome scans, ladies I am so happy for you both!!

Lou - its getting so close now! You are next in line from here, so excited for you

Tracie - the pics of diva are wonderful what a doll!

Jen - I had MONSTER headaches form 10-13/14 weeks. I felt dizzy and had to lay down. I didn't want to take anything but when they hit I would just have to lay down in a dark room. My doc said that it is peak hormone headache time and that they should stop. Touch wood I have been headache free since then. I made sure to drink tons of water (and Ribena too) to keep hydrated because that can bring on headaches too but I am happy to say they have stopped. I never had headaches before pregnancy so ir freaked me out. I hope you feel better very soon. Hope the M/W calls back soon.

Ladies I had a baby girl dream last night. Not sure if its just all the girl talk on here or what. I woke up feeling happy, but like I had been cheating on the little boy I thought I was having this whole time! ha ha I guess I never really thought about which gender I would like because I have felt so strongly that it is a boy this whole time I have just got excited about a boy. Now, right before we are finding out I am starting to think of all the fun girl possibilities. I guess it just goes to show I will be happy either way. It just made me smile. 

Only a few more weeks of school this quarter and it cannot come soon enough. I am so unmotivated!


----------



## puppycat

Heh heh thanks Croy!

I must've had a naughty dream last night because i woke up really horny. :blush: i entertained myself because i didnt want all the mess involved with DH's involvement :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww croy you're bound to be unmotivated!!! I can't even concentrate on making a sandwich for thinking about getting preggo and I'm not even preggo!!


----------



## croydongirl

you will be soon enough fili, I just feel it in my bones!


----------



## heart tree

I feel the same thing Croy. Fili is going to be here soon.

I'd be so unmotivated too if I were you. I can barely concentrate on work, never mind school. All I want to do is focus on baby things. Read books and websites about pregnancy. Think about the nursery. Listen to the doppler. Chat on B&B. I swear to god I could spend all day, every day doing that.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Croy, I had a few boy dreams. I think it was my brain trying to prepare me for that possibility. And I have to say, there is a small part of me that's sad it's not a boy. I never thought I'd feel like that, but now that it's a girl, I realize how much I would love a boy too. Don't get me wrong, I'm beyond thrilled. I guess I just realized that I really would have loved knowing it was a boy too. I think you'll feel the same thing after your scan. You are going to be so happy regardless.


----------



## croydongirl

I am so excited to find out what this little one is, but there is a part of me enjoying the not knowing because right now I have the possibility of either! I think a little piece of me will be sad either way too because I am not having whatever I am not having! 
I just made up a big list of all the things we need for baby - I consider myself to be pretty minimalist about preparing for baby but this list is still long! I think I will just give hubby the highlights.

I know that shopping will be a great joy and a great expense once we find out! Less than 2 weeks to go now! EEEK!!


----------



## daviess3

I had boy dreams I wonder what it is Croy let's check out ur 2
12 wk pic again. Need to guess! I'm in bed with my bump sn it is a bump solid given me heartburn a night! Work tommorow yuk! X


----------



## croydongirl

We didn't get a good nub shot at our scan. Baby was not really co operating. 
sorry about your heartburn. I have noticed it a few times recently. I think my problem was I started having a snack, like a pear and a string cheese right before bed so I didn't wake up hungry at 3am. The problem was I ate and then I laid down and it make the reflux pretty bad. I also noticed it one night when we have dinner in front of the telly and I was lounging. I guess both situations are my fault! But Its easy to forget!!

What time is your scan? We'll find out about you way before me because my scan is at 5pm! and you are already 8 hours ahead of me here! Oh well. So fun to share the anticipation with you!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I don't even know what we need! I know we need a stroller, crib, changing table/dresser, rocking chair/glider, diapers, clothes, car seat. What else???

I'll need to get a rug for the hardwood floors in the nursery and I'm also planning to make some curtains. We'll also need toys and books, but I bet people will give us a lot of that stuff. What am I not thinking of? 

I need to look at your list! Gimme.

Davies, you are too cute. Staying team yellow, but wanting to know opinions. What if they do a potty shot during your 20 week? Are you going to try and peek? My husband wanted to stay team yellow, but he knew it would be too much torture for me to keep it from him. And I HAD to know. I'm so glad I do. I love this little girl.

My husband texted me from work today and said "How are my girls? I love you guys!" Melted my heart. My father wasn't super into my mother being pregnant and I think he was disappointed when I came out a girl. He left us when I was 6 months old. He really didn't want to be a father. We have a better relationship now that I'm an adult, but I never had him gush over me. I can't believe I'm married to a man who is already gushing over his little girl. I think I love my hubby more now than ever.

Actually it will be interesting. I'm going to visit my father and step-mother this weekend. It will be weird to see my dad with a grand-daughter given how awkward he was with me when I was little.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, a 5pm scan? That's criminal! Thank god you are on my coast! I'll be up to celebrate the news with you!!!

It's true, eating and then lying down is the worst for heartburn. You need to give the food ample time to digest and it takes longer to digest when pregnant. Tums are a lifesaver and are ok during pregnancy.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - some of the other things I had were a boppy pillow, and a couple of bottles and a breast pump. I want to breast feed but I would like hubs to have the option to help out. A friend told me to buy a few different single bottles and nipples until you know what the baby likes rather than getting a starter kit of one type of bottle which can be expensive and then the baby doesn't even want to take it.
I also have high chair (which i know they won't use for a while)
Baby bath 
Glider chair/rocker

My MIL is going to make curtains and a crib skirt for the nursery. I need to get sheets for the crib but I am not going to get s crib set because I am not using the bumper or the quilt.

I am also going to get swaddle blankets and sleep sacks. I am sure I am missing things. And I am sure we will get some things at showers. I am also very blessed to have lots of friends who have offered to lend us swings and jumparoos and other big items which are wonderful for about a month each.

I cannot wait to do the nursery. That is the thing I am most looking forward to in the months ahead!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for that. I need to write a list. High chair, of course! Bottles and breast pump too! I have to go back to work at some point so will need to pump. 

I'm going to sew my own swaddle blankets. I found some super cute fabrics but most of them had pink in them. Now I can buy them! 

I don't know what crib I'm getting yet. A friend offered to give me one. I don't know how big it is or if I'll like it. 

I got that Blooming Baby Bath for the sink, but I'll also want to get a baby tub to use too. 

Wow, that's a lot of stuff! I'll need to buy it in phases otherwise DH will go nuts. Thanks for helping me think about some of this. 

After all we've been through, I know my mother will insist on buying some of the big items. So will my step-mother. I actually think we can do this fairly cheaply if we play our cards right! :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

I like these type of swaddlers, they were so easy and snuggly for the babies I nannied for.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3726436&CAWELAID=406307896


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - thanks for that info...you're right, it would keep her too dry lol! I just figured if she was in panties during the day putting her back in a diaper at night would be regressive...aww well!!

Heart - One of my friends told me that you never need the things you think you need...she was right! Turns out all those things I was stressing about weren't even things I really needed! This time around I can reuse alot of Olivia's things like the changing pad and rocker and glider and if it's a girl some of her clothes, toys and activity pads...either way though, boy or girl all I really have to buy this go around is a dresser, crib, table and clothes! I can't think of anything else we could possibly need!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

OMG, ladies! I want a woombie so bad! I'm big on swaddling and this looks way easier than the typical swaddle I did with all my other boys. So cute too!
https://www.woombie.com/


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> I like these type of swaddlers, they were so easy and snuggly for the babies I nannied for.
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3726436&CAWELAID=406307896

I liked the swaddle me when the boys were first born, but not as much when they got older. I swaddle for several months. :baby:


----------



## heart tree

They both look great. Did you guys watch the video on the Woombie website? Priceless. That little guy is so cute!


----------



## hopeful23456

My fking iPhone froze n I lost a huge post!

Ok- heart ;)
Get baby bargains book, lists good things to buy

My bff said to not get a full size high chair, get the one that straps on the chair, it easier to keep clean, saves space, and tray fits in dishwasher but you won't need to buy that for awhile.

Sleep sheep and/ or soothe n glow seahorse, white noise machine or can use fan, they sleep better as r used to sounds of your body plus diminishes background noise

Humidifier, cloth diapers for burping, cleaning up stuff
Laundry detergent that is mild
If breastfeeding, my breast friend pillow (or a good nursing pillow)

Pack n play- graco got best reviews, make sure the bassinet part is very sturdy as some sag more in the middle with weight on them. 
They can sleep on it in your room when born, or you could get a regular bassinet

Bath stuff, soap, shampoo, thermometer, that nose suction thing, stuff like that.

Stock up on stuff for you and dh, your soap, shampoo, paper towels, toothpaste, toilet paper, etc so you don't have to run to the store all the time.

I'm going to write more here...

Ok, here is an app I heard about for tracking babies eating, etc. 
You will want a journal or white board to write down when pooped, what ate and how much, erc. Or keep a journal, esp if you are going to daycare, then the daycare person can write in it too so you know what went on 
https://www.trixietracker.com/

Get a basket for diapers and stuff for changing so you can take it around the house, nice to have changing stuff up and downstairs so you aren't running all over for stuff

When time comes for baby food, people recommended this site for advice and recipes if making own food (I'm not making food ) 
https://wholesomebabyfood.momtastic.com/

And this book. https://www.superbabyfood.com/about-the-book/

This sleep book got a lot of good reviews, I don't have it yet
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0449004023/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

For gliders , and get the ottoman, best chairs brand story time collection is very comfy, and heard good things about Dutalier (sp)?

Blackout shades for nursery. 

Someone recommended this for new moms registering to know what to get
https://www.lucieslist.com/

I've been researching this for awhile now ;) and I'm still taking bff when i register to let me know what to get. She has 3 boys.


----------



## hopeful23456

And start researching classes at the hospital for birthing and breastfeeding as they tend to fill up, they will include tours of nursery, etc too. My friend thought the lamaze type breathing classes were a waste of time but at least do the tour and breastfeeding class.
And get a bag to pack for when you go to have the little one. 
Some people make a birthing cd with soothing songs to calm them.


And get baby bargains book!!!!! I loved it, went from clueless to buying stuff and feeling I bought good stuff with good reviews as their reviews matched others online and on other forums I'm on too. It also tells you why you need or don't need certain things like no crib bumpers as not safe, etc) don't need to buy whole set for crib as don't use a comforter, just sheets and swaddle or that sleeper thing that is like a dress on the bottom. 
For carseat, get infant one and can go to places where they make sure they are installed properly. They will grow out of them in a few months or more and you will need a bigger one but it's worth it.


----------



## hopeful23456

And don't use the newborn napper in the pack n play, they are too soft. Use the bassinet in it.

This got good reviews too, for baby sleeping in your room
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...17145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B002M77N22


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - WOW! Thanks for all the info. 

I think we will be getting a full highchair because my kitchen and dining room are seperate and I want to have the baby in the high chair at my height while I am making dinner and they can snack or eat lunch while I am getting things done in the kitchen, then I can roll them into the dining room. But I do know they are a lot of work to keep clean! I guess I will just have to suck it up, ha ha.

Love the blackout blind idea. I had thought of that ages ago but it had slippe don my list. Its back on there now. 

Have any of you heard of these or had friends that use them. I think this might be my fave option so far. We have a king bed so I think we would all fit - and I am sure hubs will be sleeping elsewhere some nights when he has to get up early for work. At 12 weeks I am hoping to have them sleep in their own room ( i read that is when theya re able to self sooth so they can get them selves back to sleep - even if they don't like to!) So we would only be using this for a little while.

https://www.target.com/p/Summer-Infant-By-Your-Side-Sleeper/-/A-13680579#?lnk=sc_qi_detailbutton

Its clear how much you love the baby bargains book - I think that will have to be a first purchase!! ha ha


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Croy! I thought about that too with the highchair... I guess it depends on how tall your chair is and if you are sitting or standing? I'm going to ask my friend about that. 
I am not going to share a bed with the babies so don't have a review for the bed on your link.


----------



## heart tree

WOW!!! Thanks Hopeful! I'll definitely get the book. I think I've been in such denial about the fact that I'm actually getting a baby at the end of this, that I've avoided doing any type of research on what I need to buy. I have a fair amount of knowledge just from being a preschool teacher and nanny. But it's been a few years and I haven't had to think about it. The curtains I plan to make will be blackout. That much I know. And a white noise machine is essential. I was thinking of having baby in the room with us for the first 3-6 months, but not in our bed. And I've also read the Pack and Play is a must have.

I'm going to put a list together with all of your recommendations and start looking more closely at them. But that book is something I'll try and pick up tomorrow.

I have to make my friend's baby blanket tomorrow. I just want to power through it so I can start focusing on making things for my baby. The faster I can get hers done, the sooner I can start the projects I really want to do! I can't wait!


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

Hows everyone? 

A few recommendations..... 

On your lists I would strongly recommend you buy a pacifier / soother. I was definite I didnt like them but when you feel a dead zombie completely desperate when you baby is screaming the house down, wont sleep being rocked, put down, walked having a dummy (£3) is defo worth it. I said I defo wouldnt use them as I think they are ugly but Elliott needed it and it was a god send. It was worth a million dollars. Worth just buying one to put at the back of the cupboard might not need to use it. 

Also, a baby monitor - one thing I messed up on is having the other side where you can listen to your baby - I would defo get a battery powered one. I got an electrical one and a bit of a pain as you cant take it out into the garden always needs to be pluged into the wall. 

Mobile - defo battery powered one - I got fisher price which is remote control so you can literally pop your hand throught the door and press the gadget without baby seeing (i dont know if you have those in the states) it runs for 15 mins music and lights. 

I would also get in some meds for baby and when you need it you wont have it. 

Make sure you have a good ear thermometre to check for temps. I got caught out this week having a naff thermometre and had to run to boots as El has had a fever 4 days now chest infection...... 

Chair - dont know what you call them - think bouncer chair when you can put them in it and you arent tired to them. 

Play gym - where they can look at toys when they are on the floor. 

Sling? dont think you are so limited in the states by needing to carry your baby .....


----------



## petitpas

Morning!
Happy 15 weeks, NSN, happy 18 weeks to the crowd :haha:

Heart, I am pretty sure that the reason your father left was not you. He will have had deep-rooted issues with your mother. It shouldn't have any effect on his relationship with your daughter and you might find that he really warms to being a grandfather!

Croy, have you looked at co-sleepers like the Troll or Bed Nest? They attach to the side of the bed leaving you more space and also eliminating the barrier between you and baby.

As for the highchair, I don't think you'll find one that is easier to clean and cheaper than the Ikea one (especially, if you have two babies to feed :winkwink:). I have one in the garage that my mum bought for my nephew when he visits. I always wanted the chic Bloom high chair but seeing what mess my nephew made in seconds and how easy this chair was to clean made me rethink my decision :rofl:

My biggest shopping discovery this week is that you can get custom stickers for Ikea furniture to snazz them up!
There are several websites that do them and they come for wardrobes, shelves, chest of drawers etc. This should give you an idea:

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Decorative-VENEE...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6736938562134180786

Fili, I'm not sure it'll be such a disaster if af comes today. I mean, it all depends on when you get your next af and it's not sure your cycle will be a certain number of days, right? So you might still be fine!


----------



## 3xscharmer

They do make adjustable highchairs - Olivia's is adjustable so it can be tall enough to stand and feed, but short enough to sit in a chair and feed her too!! Not sure what kind it is, but I'll bet it's not the only one!

*edit* just checked, it's a graco!


----------



## heart tree

This is a great conversation. So very helpful. I feel like we'll all be so prepared when our babies arrive. You ladies are the BEST!

Pip, thanks for the bit about my father. I honestly do think some of it had to do with me. Not me as a person, but me as an idea if that makes sense. His father was awful. He didn't abuse my father, but more the opposite. He ignored my father. He wasn't warm and loving. My father swore he would never be a father like that. He wasn't ready to have children when my mother got pregnant. My mother was shocked when she went to visit him at work when she was 7 months pregnant with me and none of his work mates knew she was pregnant. He didn't tell anyone. He wasn't excited. He's a super athlete and I think if he had to have a kid, a boy might have also been a sports fanatic like him. My parents were together for 12 years before I was born. He left 6 months after I was born. He wasn't in my life for the first 2 years. He never fought for partial custody of me. All that being said, I know he loves me and I have grown to love him in a different way than I love my mother or my step-father. My father is a good man. He did try to make an effort with me after I was 2. He just wasn't ready to be a father. He has never said one bad word about my mother. He really respects her. Truthfully, I'm glad they divorced when they did. They are completely different people (she's extremely political and liberal, whereas he is fairly conservative and not political at all). It's funny to me that they were ever together. Because they divorced when I was so young, I never knew them together. I never had to mourn their divorce. And the best part is, I got two amazing step-parents out of the deal. And my step-father came with 2 of his children who I adore and who are a full brother and sister to me as far as we're all concerned. And then my mother and step-father had a son. Another bonus for me. Another sibling. I'm ok with all of this. I've done a lot of introspection about this and have talked to both of them about it. Parents are humans too and aren't perfect. Still, I've never seen my father hold a baby. He's still awkward around little kids. It will be funny to see him with his grand daughter. I hope it will help him turn a new leaf. 

Whew, that was long. Sorry about that!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I agree with pip, also men change as they get older. I reckon he will be a completely different grandfather. Also it's different being a grandfather as there's no 'responsibility' as such. Some people really don't even want children just as much as we do want them. My ex boyfriend of 6 years never did or want to get married in fact and that was a deal breaker for me. Luckily I was 23 at the time and not 40! x x


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - Most of the highchairs I was looking at are adjustable so they can go down to table height, or be extended higher and its really easy to do it.

Pep - I have looked into some of those options and I would love to find something like that which would work but our bed frame goes around the edge of our mattress and sicks out quite a few inches so most of the things that are made to connect to the edge wouldn't fit, there would be a gap. They were the things I was looking at first, but I might have to go and see more in person how they can connect. Also our bed is pretty high up so we need something that has leg extensions too. Thanks for the suggestions though, I was hoping to find something that didn't have the barrier. I just know that if I have to actually get out of bed to put them back to sleep somewhere else I will end up with them sleeping on or next to me more often than not! If I have something right there I will put them down! ha ha Hubs suggested we try that little in the bed bassinet thing one night just to see if we could sleep with it there. Its probably a good idea to find that out before there is a baby in it! ha ha 

Heart - Its so true about men changing as they get older. My dad and I never had a very close relationship. We are both very stubborn and like to be right and so we clashed a lot. I think he was a bit resentful of the attention I got from my mum too that he used to get - I was a first child after that had been married over 9 years so I think it was a shock to the system. Now he volunteers in the nursery at my parents church an is super mushy over babies, I wold never have thought I would be excited to see him as a Grandad but I totally am. I am already feeling bit guilty that I love so far away from them so they won't get to see the babe that often. Thanks goodness for Skype at least.

I also had another thought. When I nannied most recently the family had a video monitor. It was not a fancy one, but had a little screen on the hand held part and a camera mounted on the wall in the nursery pointed at the crib. At first I thought it was a bit excessive but I grew to love it. I could see if the little one started moving so I knew if she pooped and I could get up there change her and put her back to sleep before she ever woke up. If I missed it and she woke up dirty that was it, nap over. Also I could see if the noises she made were "I am awake come and get me", or if they were, "I am just working though something in my sleep" It meant I didn't disturb her before she was ready to get up. So my initial judgement is coming back to bite me because I have one on my list now! 

My friend also lent me a fantastic book called, The eco-nomical baby guide (Down-to-earth ways for parents to save money and the planet) Its great and has a huge range of options for every category. I would consider myself middle of the road when it comes to green issues but this has ways for everyone, with no time or tons of time to save money (and the planet). There is a while section on diaper options, food and tons of other things, Its the first book I am reading that is really getting me excited about whats about to happen!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My dad was a CRAP dad to me when I was a child. He didn't come into my life until I was 5 (not his fault, my mum left him when I was a baby) but when she went back to him he spent the whole time in the pub, in strip clubs, at football and rugby matches, probably with other women, anywhere but home with me and mum. We left when I was 8, he eventually had my two sisters when I was 20 and 22. He was the model bloody father to them, they got family holidays, all the stuff I never had. But when I was born he was 19 and just not ready. I love him to bits and he is a fantastic Grandad to my daughter, he dotes on her. For him it was just too much too soon. I've only read this last page so forgive me for sticking my two pennoth in, I just wanted to tell you that in my experience crap dads can make good grandads.x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ladies after today i beg you always wash your teeth properly and use mouth wash :(

I was warned your teeth are prone to going bad in pregnancy, before pregnancy mines werent to bad, i went dentist today and my wisdom tooth has totally rotted and it was started rottig the tooth next to it. I have to have the one next to it filled and the widom tooth has to be pulled because its not fully through and they cant clamp it to fill it. 

Im terrified :'(


----------



## Pretty Please

The baby sucks calcium from your teeth - loads of woman need lots of work after pregnancy. Remember u get the work done for free on Nhs . Hope it doesn't hurt and it's over quickly :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for your dad stories. It helps to read. Oddly I moved far away from my mother when I moved to California and now only live an hour away from my father. I didn't move here for him, but he just happened to live close to San Francisco where I always dreamed of living. DH and I are going to my father and step-mom's tomorrow for lunch. The last time I saw them was on Thanksgiving. The same day I found out I was pregnant. They are very happy for us. We'll tell them it's a girl tomorrow. I'm looking forward to his reaction. My stepmother told me today that they want to help buy the baby furniture! I'm so excited!

Tracy sorry about your teeth. I've heard that teeth take a beating in pregnancy. I take very good care of mine but do need to make a dentist appointment. This is a good reminder. 

Hopeful I bought the Baby Bargains book! Can't wait to look at it. And Croy I might go get the one you mentioned. I like to think of myself as fairly Eco-groovy. I'm not a fanatic but try to be as responsible as possible. 

I just bought the cutest fabric to make another blanket. It's very girly! I'll post pics once I've made it. Trying to get my friend's baby blanket done today though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart are you having a girl???


----------



## heart tree

Yes I am! I found out on Wednesday. I really wanted a girl. I'm on :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

God...I'm welling up too, I know how much you were hoping for a girl. I'm sooooo thrilled for you. I adore having a daughter, I didn't find out what I was having but when I had her it was the dream come true with icing on top! Oh I'm so so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks honey. You're making me well up! I hope you join us here very soon. I've been reading the RMC thread and am saddened by all the new women. I hold a special place in my heart for those of you who have been there a while and root for you guys every day.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, how r we I haven't read everything I just skimmed over!! Lol 

I haven't spoken to my dad in 9 years don't miss him he walked out when I was 3! Never contributed towards us in fact my mum used to pay for us to fly an go an see him! He moved to Scotland! He used to call me once a month an moan that I never called him! 

When my sister had Harry my nephew when I was 21 an he made the effort 9 months later to come down an see him! My sister was away on a trip so I met my dad for the first time in 4 years we sat an had a cup of tea he asked me if I took sugar in my tea! An it settled in my head I don't no this guy! He walked around holding my nephew calling himself grandad! I wanted to laugh my step dad has looked after my nephew always been there fed him changed him. Looked after him an has done for all 3 of my nephews ever since they were newborn! 

An so I changed my number that was that!! Don't miss him at all! Sorry if u sound bitter but that's just me! I don't feel anything! I have a handful of good memories with my dad as a child an that's it! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. I haven't been stalking here lately, I took the last AF really hard. But I love it when you girls swing by to say hello. I hope to be joining you soon, along with the others.


----------



## heart tree

Davies, it just goes to show you that blood doesn't make you family. I was always so much closer to my stepfather than my real dad. 

You don't sound bitter at all. You sound like a daughter who didn't get the love and attention she deserved from her father. There are so many of us with father stories! I'm so glad my husband is going to be an adoring father. He already is and he hasn't even met the baby yet. 

Mrs. M, I haven't been posting on the RMC thread because there are so many new women who don't know me. I don't want to come over and post all my good news when I know how much the lovely ladies there are struggling. But I promise to pop over to say hello.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's understandable, although I'm sure they would all be happy to meet a graduate of RMC who is a success story. How are you feeling now? Does it seem real?


----------



## heart tree

It's feeling a little more real, though I don't feel very pregnant. I'm starting to feel some movement. Once I start feeling kicks is when I think it will really sink in. I feel more relaxed than the first trimester, that's for sure!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - glad that you have a happy ending with your dad! Not everyone is so lucky, I don't really know mine and don't care too...he's in prison and has been since I was a child and my mom I don't talk to either! DH's parents are like my own though and I have an aunt who raised me who's more like my mom! Glad that you are feeling movement and that it's feeling more real!

AFM - no symptoms really today, I just had a little dizziness and a little tenderness and that's that! Uhhhh, just wish I was 13 weeks already!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, I'll say it once, I'll say it again. These early days are the WORST! I was just as worried as you were, even after we saw the heartbeat. It's so nerve wracking and when symptoms aren't as strong, it makes it even worse. I had so many moments when I was convinced it was over. How wrong I was. I want these next 6 weeks to fly by for you. Do you think you'll get a doppler? (or do you already have one?) I heard the hb on it at 10+4. Jen heard hers in the 9th week. That would help settle your nerves and you only have to wait a few more weeks. 

Sorry to hear about your lack of relationship with your parents, but I think sometimes it's better to not have a relationship with people than to have a toxic one. I'm glad you have other people in your life that are like your parents.


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Can I join you here? Fili thought this would be a great thread for me to join as many of you have had several losses and now have successful pregnancies. I also recognize some other screen names in here from other threads. I am currently not pregnant, I just suffered my 4th MC in January but hope I can learn from many of you ladies what you have done to get to a successful pregnancy. I really need some hope that this will be possible for me. :cry:

A little about me... I am 38 and TTC since late 2009. Once I got the "timing" down I have been able to get pregnant very easily, but they just don't last. I have now had 4 MC's in a 13month period. After MC #3 I had tissue tested and the result from that was Trisomy 12. OH and I have also been seeing a Reproductive Endocrinologist and been through all of the testing and everything has come back normal. The doctors chalked up my MC's to just bad luck. I got pregnant again (saw HB, etc) and just had MC #4. The tissue from this one could not be tested which has me extremely frustrated as this would have been very helpful information. 

I just went to another appt this week with my RE who offered several options at this point but here are the 2 I would consider at this point:
1. TTC again and start taking progesterone 3 DPO (I took it last pregnancy but started it very late)
2. IVF with genetic testing of embryo prior to implantation. 

Anyway, looking forward to chatting with you girls (thanks Fili) and hearing about your success stories!


----------



## heart tree

Hi Beach Chica. I'm so very sorry for all of your losses. I'm frustrated that they didn't test the last pregnancy as well! 3 out of 4 of your losses aren't that early. I suppose it could be a progesterone issue, but the fact that you have been able to carry them as long as you have without progesterone makes me wonder if that is your issue. Did you ever have your progesterone tested while you were pregnant? Are there other indications that progesterone is your issue? Short luteal phase? Spotting before AF?

I have a fairly short LP, though my progesterone test was normal after Ov. Still, I did end up taking progesterone suppositories from 3 DPO with this pregnancy and it is sticking so far. It sounds like you've had all of the tests done for clotting, thyroid, etc. One thing you might want to check is what your thyroid level is. Normal range is considered 1-5. Mine was 2.6 so my doctor didn't think anything about it. My RE said there is new research connecting thyroid levels above 2.5 and recurrent losses. She put me on a very low dose of a thyroid med for this pregnancy which brought it down to 1.6.

Do you Ov on time? If you are a late ovulator, you might be producing over ripe eggs.

I'm sure you've had the shape of your uterus looked at, but thought I'd ask. Also the quality of the inside of your uterus (free of polyps and fibroids). 

I have an abnormal shape to my uterus which took them a long time to find. It didn't show up on ultrasounds. They finally found it with an HSG and the diagnosis of adenomyosis was confirmed with an MRI. It is caused by endometrial tissue that has gotten stuck in my uterine wall. We don't know if that's what caused my losses, but it is a possibility. 

IVF with PGD is very expensive unless your insurance covers it. Your decision is not an easy one. For me, after 4 losses, I was going to try one more pregnancy with IUI. If I lost it, they would test the tissue. If it was abnormal, we would keep trying. If it was normal, we would assume my uterus was causing the losses and move to surrogacy. Luckily I still have this little one inside of me. I had to ask myself if I was willing to endure more losses. The only way I knew I could do it is if I had a Plan B. Plan B for me was surrogacy. It wasn't ideal, but I had to keep reminding myself of the end goal. Oh, and I'm 37, so like you, I knew time wasn't on my side. If I was 10 years younger, I probably would have taken a year off, but my age didn't allow that luxury.

It sounds to me like you are willing to face the possibility of more losses if you are looking at these two options. 

I was told by one RE that I would never carry a baby to term. I fired him. I kept moving forward and as far as I can tell based on all the ultrasounds and blood tests, this baby is perfect. It is possible!

You are welcome to join this thread, though you should also know that because we're pregnant, we talk a LOT about pregnancy. Our fears, our excitements, things we're buying for the babies, listening to heart beats, etc. I know after my losses, the last thing I wanted to do was be around or read about pregnant women. I honestly don't know how Fili does it! She's such an optimist. My losses turned me into a pessimist. It's up to you. I just know for me it would be very difficult. 

I hope this is helpful. I'm so sorry you are in this awful club. None of us should have to endure this pain once, never mind over and over. xoxo


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Who needs sleep when postman pat is on at 6am :dohh: lol


----------



## daviess3

Oh tracie lol! Poor baby girl is an early riser! Can you make the most of her morning nap? I been awake since 7! Back ache!! I can't seem to get comfy!! Oh well 3x like heart says we get it hun we no its hard just try to think of all ur symptoms u do have focus on them rather than ones u don't! Xx

Welcome beach Chica love ur name sorry u found urself here but hope sn actually I no u will get ur forever baby! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hi beach! :friends: Glad you joined up! These girls are an inspiration aren't they? Even though I'm not pregnant I'm their cheerleader and love reading their posts. It might be really good to read from the very beginning and get to know their stories to see of there's any similarity to your own although I think you and me are similar. 

Afm I am in a major panic this morning and not feeling very optimistic at all! I am petrified that the 2 d and c's I've had have caused damage. I just don't understand why I got such period pain and then it went. I'm still 3 days away from when I started af last time after a d and c. Hw many d and cs have you ladies had and when did your af come back? :help: seriously thinking of getting a saline scan done to check :-(


----------



## Embo78

Hey beachchika. I remember you from a 'third time lucky' thread but we both lost our LO's. I'm so sorry to hear you've lost a fourth.

After my third loss I had all the standard tests done and eventually they all came back clear and normal. My consultant told me to lose some weight and try again and they'd start me on progesterone from bfp. I decided to put ttc on hold for 6 months and focus on my diet, exercise and upcoming wedding but the very next day I got my bfp at 16 dpo!!! 

Id been taking pregnacare plus (the prenatal with an extra omega 3 capsule) as I'd read that top consultants/specialists were recommending it to RPL ladies and I went on the progesterone until 14 weeks (200mg twice daily)

I'm still in utter shock that this LO is sticking around. I honestly thought we'd have to give up and that I wouldn't carry a child again. I was so desperate to give my soul mate his child to hold in his arms (my issue, not his) but I knew we didn't have enough strength to suffer loss after loss after loss. I would've tried once more with progesterone from ov but that would've been the end of the line.

I hope you'll be in here very soon with your forever baby and like heart said, stick around until you do. There's no way I could've after my losses. I couldn't handle bnb at all. I became negative, pessimistic and bitter but Fili is our little ray of sunshine and has proved exception to the rule!! 

Heart, if I were you I'd send one of your scan pics to that doctor you fired and tell him all about this LO. It may stop him from saying 'never' to future patients. He may say 'perhaps' from now on


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks embo  that's nice :friends:
Can i just ask you how many erpcs you had or were your losses all natural? X


----------



## Embo78

I had erpc's for each one. Shall I find my stats for when AF came after each one?


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

How is everyone?

Well Elliott is finally on the mend and Id just say a mother knows best. On Monday last week I begged for an appointment at the GP (I got one but I did have to beg) unfortunately it was the junior doc - arrrrhhhhh. Anyways he said he was fine despite my mother who has been in nursing / MW/ HV 30 said he defo had a chest infection on Sunday as he was wheezy. Went home with nothing. Massive fever since Tuesday then had to beg for another appointment Wednesday and got one to be told chest injection ! antio bios. Anyways then didnt kick in fever 5 days 39.9 so quite high - yesterday took him to hospital and had tests now urine infection and throat infection too. However I strongly believe if the stupid junior doc would of gave him anti bios on Mon then he wouldnt of been sick all week not eating, drinking little, crying and not sleeping - max 4 hours if that a night. But my boy is on the mend now and no fever :o) - junior docs need to practice but maybe not on babies under one??? but hospital doctors are brilliant. Its annoying you cant even complain that the junior doc got it wrong as they just kick you out of the surgery its rubbish !!!! sorry rant over but mothers do know best at times !!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Embo78 said:


> I had erpc's for each one. Shall I find my stats for when AF came after each one?

Aww thanks embo that would be great if it's not too much trouble! X


----------



## Embo78

Phew!! Done it!! Here goes .....

1st erpc 8th sept '10
No AF but ov'd on 21st November '10 (got pregnant!)
2nd erpc 28th January '11
AF 5th march '11 (37 days after erpc)
Bfp may 5th (after 2 cycles)
Erpc June 14th '11
AF August 3rd '11 (58 days after erpc)
Bfp December '11*NO ERPC !!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks so much embo -nice to see 'no erpc' !!! Do you remember getting any hints of pain a week before af came? Thanks you've put mind much more at rest now x x


----------



## filipenko32

Morning pretty glad Elliot's ok! Are you still on cloud 9? :cloud9: :yipee: x x


----------



## Embo78

With the first I bled/spotted for nine weeks. Got pregnant two weeks later. I remember having ov pains and ewcm.

With the second and third I honestly don't remember so I probably didn't. I think I'd remember having cramps.


----------



## petitpas

Hi chica!
You are very welcome here, as is everyone who would like to join in!
I suppose you are aware of the RPL thread in the miscarriage section, too? I know that if it hadn't been for that thread I would not be carrying ducky. My fifth loss (with progesterone, heparin, aspirin, high folic acid) went until almost 9 weeks. All perfect and then suddenly no heartbeat. Genetic testing showed it was normal.
St Mary's thought that maybe my five ERPCs had caused some damage (Fili, are your ears perking up at this?) but reading all the info on the RPL thread my husband and I decided on a less invasive tactic by going for immune treatment (steroids). As you can see, it worked and I am incredibly indebted to this site and all the wonderful women who helped me find the right path for ducky.

Fili, for info, I had 5 ERPCs. The first three were for my first loss (in April, May and July 2010). Then I had one in Sep 2010 and my last one in Jul 2011. You can see all the dates and following afs on my FF page (link in siggie).
I've never been ultra regular so I wasn't surprised that my cycles weren't, either.
I've been successfully pregnant (I count that as a pregnancy reaching 8 weeks) with ov on day 12 and ov on day 18 so I don't think a few days here or there make a difference. It's after ovulation that late bfps can be bad news. The later you have your first bpf (talking 10miu tests here) after say 12dpo, the less likely the embryo is normal and will survive. Sorry, I don't mean to panic people but just being honest and practical here.

Ok, that's enough doom and gloom for the day. The good news is that there are so many of us who have found the right path and are now carrying our forever babies. Mine is squirming and making me feel quite strange with the sensation as I type :shock:

Hope you all have an enjoyable Sunday! Xxx

PS: Heart, I love the term eco-groovy. I may borrow it from you if you don't mind...


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip but I already just reread your ttc journal to work out your erpcs :smug: I'm a stalker!! And I'm not concerned about pregnancy I'm concerned ashermans or endo from the 2 d and c's but you and embo have put my mind at rest. Also I just texted 'one of' my doctors!!! He responds to texts!!! And he said not to be concerned and very unlikely any damage was done after I told him I'd been experiencing pain and then no af. Bet you girls don't have a doc as nice as mine who texts me back ASAP on a Sunday :smug: :haha: x x

Oh yeah I knew late implantation was bad news...Not preggo though as no egg was released. The :spermy: had no dates this month.


----------



## filipenko32

Hurray for squirmy ducky!!!! :yipee: that must be such a wonderful feeling pip I'm so happy for you. Reading through your ttc was harrowing and upsetting I hope you never ever go through any of those things again.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi fili ask kellie (just waiting) if you want to know about ashermans she will be able to tell you all about it and hopefully make you feel less concerned. She had it and just look at her now!! I know I keep saying it but try not to worry as you are probably stressing yourself out unnessecarily!!! X


----------



## BeachChica

Hi ladies! :wave: Thank you for the warm welcome and all of the great info! I am in the recurring losses section too but you ladies have been successful :yipee: after multiple losses so I really hope that hearing your stories will help me get my forever baby too!! It does not bother me at all that you all talk about your pregnancies; it actually gives me hope so as long as you dont mind me sticking around and picking your brains a bit, Id love to be here. :hugs: I tried to start reading this thread from the beginning last night (and I still will try to do that) but its so long so it might take me a while.

To answer some of your questions  
Heart  my progesterone was tested pre-pregnancy and was normal but after being pregnant it was borderline/low so my doctor but me on the progesterone. My first visit to the doctor was at about 6 weeks so by the time I got the progesterone it was about week 7. Way too late in my opinion. I definitely think the tissue testing would have been extremely helpful to see if it was another chromosomal problem or something else. My lutual phase is usually about 11 days (I think thats normal) and I usually O on CD 14. This last pregnancy I actually Od a bit late on CD 17 and the cycle I am currently in looks like I might have actually Od about CD 20. I hope this doesnt become a pattern, actually this was the first time I ever heard anyone mention that late O might be bad so thats interesting. I have all of the results of my testing so if I can find it (due to medical terms) I can look it up! :) It looks like my Thyroid level was 2.32. I also had a HSG and everything was normal there. Like you said, time is not on my side here :( Did you take anything else this pregnancy besides the thyroid meds and the progesterone 3DPO?

Embo  yes that 3rd time lucky thread!!! Gosh I wish that would have been it for me!! :cry: I am so happy you finally got your forever baby!!! So you did progesterone this pregnancy and the prenatals with Omega 3, anything else? I need to look into the omega 3 so I am adding that to my list, 

Petitpas  so this is your 6th pregnancy? Wow you are giving me hope here to endure more losses!!! Were you just on the steroids for this pregnancy? Were you ever given a reason for your losses? I need to look into the steroids, what is that for? I am adding this to my list too to ask about.

Girls, I forgot to mentioned that one thing that did come out of my testing was a high homocysteine level. I was put on 2000mg extra Folic Acid to get this down. So last pregnancy I was on Prenatals, 2000mg folic acid, baby aspirin, and the progesterone that I started very late (about 7 week). I had ulrasounds about every 1-2 weeks and everything seems to be Ok with HB etc. I was always measuring about a week behind but docs felt that was due to late O. I started spotting on New Years even when I was about 10 weeks. 

The doctor mentioned that the IVF with PGD is about $17,000. I am not sure that my insurance covers this as they say that they do not cover infertility treatments but he is writing me a letter to say that it is for recurring pregnancy loss so well see. Even if I go this route there are no guarantees that the egg will stick or that something else is going on. He said that the success rate is about 35%. Again since I dont have the tissue results to support multiple chromosomal problems it really leaves me wondering if something else is going on. 
At this point I am leaning towards TTC again next month taking progesterone at 3 DPO and see what happens. He is having me go in for a Day 3 test this month after AF to check the quality and quantity of my eggs and next month I will have a sonogram CD 3 to check my follicles.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

still not napped yet. someone only slept when i went to the shops and has been playing ever since lol.... Im making her a pom pom hungry caterpillar :)


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Em. I&#8217;m too scared to tell the doctor off quite yet. I actually do plan to send him a picture of my baby in my arms and advise him to never say something like that to another patient. Not only did he tell me I wouldn&#8217;t carry a baby to term, he told me the only way I&#8217;d ever get my own baby was through surrogacy. Most women can&#8217;t afford surrogacy. That&#8217;s not really an option for most people. (I didn&#8217;t think it was for me at the time, but later my mother offered to pay for it.). 

Fili, I&#8217;ve had 4 D&C&#8217;s. Three of them were to terminate pregnancies. The last one was to try and find pregnancy tissue in my uterus to rule out an ectopic. As you know, it was ectopic, so the D&C was pointless. There was no pregnancy tissue in my uterus. It took me almost 8 weeks to get AF after my first one. It took 6 weeks after my second one. It took 5 weeks after my third. After my ectopic surgery, I got AF exactly 3 weeks later which surprised me. I bled for 2 weeks after all of these and spotted intermittently later in these cycles. I don&#8217;t remember if I had cramping later in these cycles, but I imagine I did with the spotting. After all of these procedures, none of them did any harm. I don&#8217;t think yours caused damage either. I think your body was in shock and needs time to heal. AF will return. Your doctor sounds amazing! 

Oh Pretty, poor little Elliot! I agree that mother&#8217;s know best. I&#8217;m so glad he&#8217;s on the mend now. 

Pip, eco-groovy is something my husband and I say all the time! Please use it. Maybe it will catch on around the world and we can take credit for its creation! I love that Ducky is such a squirmer! 

Beach, I think your plan is a good one. My insurance doesn&#8217;t cover &#8220;infertility&#8221; which always pissed me off since I clearly wasn&#8217;t infertile. I had to pay for IUI and meds out of pocket even though it was more for recurrent losses than &#8220;infertility.&#8221; I was diagnosed with the hetero version of MTHFR, but my homocysteine levels were normal. As a precaution, my doctor put me on 5000 mcgs of folic acid. For this pregnancy I took the extra folic acid, progesterone, thyroid med, and I did IUI. With the IUI I took Femara to make me Ov earlier and to produce a stronger egg, I did the hcg trigger shot to force the egg out and then my hubby&#8217;s sperm was washed and inseminated. Those are the things I did differently with this pregnancy. If you had low progesterone, I HIGHLY recommend starting it from 3 dpo. I think it might have made a difference for me.

Tracie, sounds like you have an active girl! I think mine might be following in her footsteps. I woke up at 4am this morning to my little one practicing her gymnastics routine! I was so enamored by it, I couldn&#8217;t fall back asleep. I imagine I won&#8217;t be as enamored when she&#8217;s not in my belly and is keeping me awake! LOL!


----------



## Embo78

Beach, yes that's all I did differently. Just the prenatals and progesterone. Why did you start on the progesterone so late?
I'm glad you have a plan for the next bfp :thumbup:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha izzy used to wake me at 3am every day for 10 weeks and i couldnt go back to bed untill about 5/6am, i thought that might be her pattern when she was born but wasnt. 
Izzy was quite a lazy baby but i think its because she was stuck in one place in the end. 
I constantly got feet and bum... so when she was bron first thing i did was look at her feet. huge!!!


----------



## heart tree

That's exactly what mine is doing! I'm usually awake at 3am every morning, but this time it was 4am! Interesting that Izzy's pattern wasn't the same once she was born. That's sooo funny she had big feet!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah my mum was convinced shed be a early morning baby but wasnt either. Id always get heartburn really bad at 3am aswell so downstairs with a glass of milk, a yogurt and a book. but that was 30 weeks plus when i had no room left


----------



## heart tree

Oh, now you're scaring me! Did you have 10 weeks of heartburn at the end? 

Jen, I see you lurking. How is your wrist?


----------



## BeachChica

Embo78 said:


> Beach, yes that's all I did differently. Just the prenatals and progesterone. Why did you start on the progesterone so late?
> I'm glad you have a plan for the next bfp :thumbup:


Thanks again ladies! I am taking more notes!

Embo - I don't think the doctors realized that I had a progesterone issue until after I was pregnant this time. I did not start seeing the RE until after my 3rd loss. My non- pregnant progesterone was in the normal range. After I got pregnant this time and they started testing they realized it was borderline/low. I saw the RE doctor my first time this last pregnancy at about 6 weeks, had to wait for my bloods to come back, then some issues with my insurance about the progesterone etc so by the time I was taking it, it was about week 7 :( I wonder too if it would have helped. It just makes me so mad about the tissue results from this last pregnancy to know if the baby was chromosomally normal. 

Heart - I am going to ask my doctor about the Femara. I wonder if this would be an option for me with natural insemination and if Oing earlier would get me a stronger, better quality egg....? I am very interested to see what my Day 3 test results are, as I have never had this done. Did they ever determine your egg quality to be an issue?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i had 14 weeks of it... but it got uncontrollable 10 weeks before. i got through a litre of milk a day!


----------



## heart tree

BeachChica said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Beach, yes that's all I did differently. Just the prenatals and progesterone. Why did you start on the progesterone so late?
> I'm glad you have a plan for the next bfp :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Thanks again ladies! I am taking more notes!
> 
> Embo - I don't think the doctors realized that I had a progesterone issue until after I was pregnant this time. I did not start seeing the RE until after my 3rd loss. My non- pregnant progesterone was in the normal range. After I got pregnant this time and they started testing they realized it was borderline/low. I saw the RE doctor my first time this last pregnancy at about 6 weeks, had to wait for my bloods to come back, then some issues with my insurance about the progesterone etc so by the time I was taking it, it was about week 7 :( I wonder too if it would have helped. It just makes me so mad about the tissue results from this last pregnancy to know if the baby was chromosomally normal.
> 
> Heart - I am going to ask my doctor about the Femara. I wonder if this would be an option for me with natural insemination and if Oing earlier would get me a stronger, better quality egg....? I am very interested to see what my Day 3 test results are, as I have never had this done. Did they ever determine your egg quality to be an issue?Click to expand...

My day 3 tests were normal and a follicle count showed I had more eggs than the average 36 year old (my age when I had it tested). I was told that even when I was 40 I would have more and better eggs than the average 40 year old. That made me feel good as all of the women on my mother's side of the family go through menopause between 38 and 41. Looks like I take after my father's side of the family on for that, thank god! But given that I Ov'd so late all the time, my doc wanted to give me the meds. Femara is similar to Clomid. It's a newer drug so many docs won't prescribe it. What's nice about it is that it doesn't thin the uterine lining like Clomid, it doesn't have the side effects and it doesn't last in your system as long. I think it clears from your body in a couple of days. It also doesn't dry up cervical mucus. I took it for 3 cycles without doing IUI and didn't get pregnant. But I had more ewcm than in any other cycle. Same thing happened on my IUI cycle. It was awesome. It's worth asking about. At this point, they should be throwing everything at you. 

Femara also wasn't covered by my insurance and it was expensive. About $20 a pill and you need to take 10 pills. But that's way less than IVF and PGD!


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks heart! I am definitely going to check into it! So were you ever given a reason for your losses? It sounds like you have a good quantity of egg and you were able to get pregnant. I imagine that I will have a good quantity of eggs as I have been able to get pregnant very easily like Fili. Just wondering if the quality is the issue or something else is going on. It's so frustrating when the doctors start to tell you that the chances of a normal pregnancy really start to go down after this many losses but here so many of you are with multiple losses and successful pregnancies!!! You all give me the hope to keep fighting!! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Beach I would prefer to do what heart did before the ivf and get my hands on Femara but none of the doctors in the uk will give me this since I ov, they understand why it is given in the us but they're not willing to treat me like that in the uk which is annoying.


----------



## filipenko32

I know beach I think you have to have a bit more than a spoonful of human spirit in this game don't you!? My fs doc is so miserable and doom and gloom,..


----------



## jenny25

Hey Amanda it's fine the swelling went down sorry not really posting I'm nervous about tomorrow xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck tomorrow Jen, I know it's difficult timing wise but you're going be fine with this pregnancy, it will just be sad too won't it? X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh heart that's great news about your eggs!! In that case your age matters so much less for number 2! what was your follie count out of interest. Mine was 19 in total. X x


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome beach! I've posted this awhile back but we have so many pages now...here is what I did:
This post is older so I am off of all of it now except for prenatals, vit d and b's, dha, neevo and metanx and baby asp. 

First time I've ever had heartbeats and good ultrasounds, had 4 mcs between 5 and 6 wks, 2 before and 2 after uterine septum removed...
I have clockwork natural cycles, 27 days and o on cd14. 
Stim meds follistim, repronex, ganirelix, stimmed for 15 days, iui cd17, out of 3-5 possible follies that were 10 - 15 mm 3 days before iui, I had 6 mature and release. My clinic counts 15 mm as mature with these stim meds. 

I have mthr hetero a1298c which is the very common one that is least harmful and alot of folic acid and baby asp are the protocol for it (as its inefficiency of processing folic acid) so I take both Neevo dha and metanx as with both it's about 4 mg lmethyfolate (easy form of folic acid to absorb) . I also take 2000 iu vit d3, baby asp, vit b supercomplex, another dha pill, 20 mg prednisone and 40 mg lovenox daily. Also 50 mg progesterone suppository. I don't have a clotting disorder. Will be going off lovenox around 13 wks, weaning of prednisone through 18 wks and off prog around 14 weeks. I will be on baby asp throughout. 
This is the first time I had ever gotten to the heartbeat stage and they are doing great! The clinic I go to has had a lot of success with this treatment for unexplained recurrent early losses. 
I started progesterone at 48 hours piui, lovenox and prednisone at bfp (11 dpiui) and was on the rest of the vitamins, etc for months.
Keep in mind i get preg pretty easily without meds and iuis, we were just going for the best possible chance and eggs although they didn't think I had an egg quality issue.
And I did acupuncture for a month before the iui, they specialize in rpl/ if and went twice/ wk until bfp now I go once per week
Also went to chiropractor twice right before iui to make sure I was in alignment.

My follicle counts and tests like that were great, like someone in their 20s.


----------



## hopeful23456

Just reading back- beach- if your homocysteine is high, do you have a form of mthfr? Also, instead of plain folic acid, you should change to neevo dha and metanx , i didn't have high homocysteine but asked to be on them as I've read a lot of good stories about them.


----------



## Pretty Please

Good luck tom Jenny - have you tried the doppler today? Im sure everything is going to be great :o) 

Uk girlies if you register for asda baby and toddler you get free huggies starter pack and inside £5 of coupons . I used to laugh at my grandma collecting coupons but I love it and got one of the bounty packets on Fri too with lots of coupons. 

This is the link if you want to get your free pack https://your.asda.com/baby-club/register


----------



## Pretty Please

what time your scan ?


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks hopeful! I am adding your list of meds to my notes to ask about. Which ones were not related to yout IUI? My mthfr was normal. I will ask about the neevo dha and metanx but have been successful getting my homecysteine down with the Folic acid. I started with a lower dose and moved up over time. They were testing my bloods every 2 weeks to be sure this level got to normal range before they would let me start TTC again.

Jen - good luck with your scan tomorrow!! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

https://www.neevodha.com/

They claim to reduce homocysteine better than plain folic acid and the metanx has even more l methyl so you take both of them to get 4 mg. if you are on 2000, if I read that right? That is probably 2000 micrograms (mcg or a symbol that looks like a u and then g) which is 2 mg.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful how come they gave you such a range of fertility drugs? I'm going to quiz my doc about them, I can't believe they're so against treatment like this in the uk if you already ov. Would your us clinic treat internationally!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Pretty Please said:


> Good luck tom Jenny - have you tried the doppler today? Im sure everything is going to be great :o)
> 
> Uk girlies if you register for asda baby and toddler you get free huggies starter pack and inside £5 of coupons . I used to laugh at my grandma collecting coupons but I love it and got one of the bounty packets on Fri too with lots of coupons.
> 
> This is the link if you want to get your free pack https://your.asda.com/baby-club/register

Thanks pretty, they are doing something similair on sainsburys website as well. I'm too nervous to register just yet but will do once I get to 12 weeks!!

Good luck for tomorrow Jenny!

Welcome beachchica!


----------



## puppycat

Getting really naffed off with these pop-up ads on here!!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not seeing any pop ups puppy, are you sure you not a virus or something or your pop up blocker is not on?


----------



## puppycat

I just installed a new pop up blocker but it hasn't helped (I'm running Firefox so it usually stops these things automatically) - off to investigate!


----------



## heart tree

Beach, they never came to a decided conclusion what caused my losses, though the theory is that since I have adenomyoisis, the embroys were implanting where the adeno was causing a dip in my uterus. That, in turn, was not allowing enough blood supply to maintain the pregnancies. But no one has been able to prove that. We just kept praying that one would implant in a different spot, and it looks like this one might have. The thing is, there isn't a lot of research and knowledge about adenomyosis and fertility. Most women are diagnosed with it when they are having a C-Section (leading me to believe many more women have it and have no complications in pregnancy.) The other reason women get diagnosed is because it can cause excruciating pain and some women end up getting hysterectomies. Mine wasn't symptomatic and obviously I haven't had a C-section.

Fili, I can't remember my follie count. I want to say it was 20ish but can't remember.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm booking in for a saline scan tomorrow, I'm hoping they can see me early next week. It's a fairly painless procedure which checks your womb is ok. Figuring I might as well have it now as I have to have it done as part of their pre ivf treatment screening rules anyway. Hope everything is ok, I know Im over reacting...


----------



## Pretty Please

puppy - since yesterday ive had the same from firefox i thought it was my laptop - always redirecting me to a new different page ! how annoying !


----------



## puppycat

Pretty for some reason my AVG was switched off in Firefox and i downloaded a new 'add-on' pop up blocker.


----------



## BeachChica

hopeful23456 said:


> https://www.neevodha.com/
> 
> They claim to reduce homocysteine better than plain folic acid and the metanx has even more l methyl so you take both of them to get 4 mg. if you are on 2000, if I read that right? That is probably 2000 micrograms (mcg or a symbol that looks like a u and then g) which is 2 mg.

Hopeful - yes 2mg. I am going to check into that Neevodha. I also checked my prenatals and they also contain an extra tablet of DHA (I take CitraNatal Assure). 

Fili - is that an HSG you are having tomorrow?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, none of us would get anywhere if we didn't over react. Do what you need to do.

Jen, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow. I know how scared you are. I was terrified for the NT scan. And I know your history makes it even more nerve wracking. Good luck sweetie.

I'm getting ready to head to my father and step-mother's to have lunch. Looking forward to telling them we're having a girl. Can't wait to see my father's reaction!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks filli xx

It's at 9am Hun yeah heart is beating away it wasn't the heart that there was a problem with it was te baby's bladder kidneys so that's why I am more nervous xx


----------



## BeachChica

Hopeful - just doing some more research on your meds. If you don't mind me asking, what do you take the 20 mg prednisone and 40 mg lovenox for? Is that something your doctor prescribed or did you add that to your regimen yourself?

For all if you ladies, did any of you do CSV testing at 12 weeks? Just wondering with the multiple losses if this is a good idea. I have yet to make it to that mark yet but just wondering what you ladies have done/ are doing.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart, that will be emotional but such a happy moment!!!! I hope you enjoy every moment x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Beach I think the nt bloods or something like that can give an indication of whether a cvs is needed. All the girls' results on here were brilliant so no one had that done :yipee: 
As for hopeful the mthfr can cause blood clotting too I think so I think she took it for that just in case. But I think she would have taken it anyway? Just to be sure. I've answered as this thread moves so quickly she might not see it x x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and the pred does great things for implantation and cortisol levels. We have been taking it when we have been diagnosed with high nk cells too. It's pretty harmless or 'benign' as my fs calls it and has done great things for lots of pallers on here. Hang on and I'll give you a link to read
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...ies-perfectly-unscientific-medical-trial.html
Pip who started the thread is on her 6th pregnancy now ( no children) and is in her third tri practically. She took the steroids for the 1st time and voila success!! She is lovely and I'm sure she will help you but I am _nearly_ as knowledgable about it as pip is but not quite. I get muddled up!


----------



## daviess3

Wow we r sooo talkative lol! I have been at work!! Boring very quiet today! Jenny I have everything crossed for you I understand nothing we will say will change ur feelings but just no were all with u! Close ur eyes an were all there thinking an I'm off work Tom do I will be awaiting your updates!! Your going to be fine hun xx

Fili I hope you get lots of info from others coz I'm bit useless at info I think!! X

How's everyone? Embo hopeful heart florida Croy pip pup pretty bumpy....how we all doing? 

Afm had lots of movement today when sitting at my desk during the day it was unbelievable felt like baby was turning etc I love it! Had few movements tonight whilst on sofa but I noticed it normally happens when I eat!! I love it!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi beach- the meds to stimulate and grow follicles were repronex and follistim, and ganirelix makes it so you don't ovu early, then when follies r big enough you take a shot of ovidrel to release the follies and have iui about 37 hours later. 

Prednisone is a steroid, lovenox is a blood thinner, I really had no test that said I needed them but wanted to rule anything out, even possible stuff they don't have testing for yet. I wanted to try anything and everything before considering ivf with pgd as its so pricey.

My blood nk cells were 11% and some drs treat with prednisone at 12% or over. We will never know what worked, if any of it but I wanted to try everything

The mthfr type I have isn't a clotting disorder, just inability to absorb folic acid properly but they say 40% of the population has it. There are more severe levels of mthfr that are more of clotting disorders

My meds were all prescription, I asked to be on them but was also suggested to be on them from my re who is now my Obgyn as they have had a lot of success with these meds for girls with unexplained recurrent early mcs. Ive read about other girls online having success with the same thing too. 

Do they know why your homocysteine was high?

Hi Davies! Hope work went ok today

Fili- I had saline infusions before, they are easy peasy

Jen- good luck at scan! I'm sure it will be fine!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hopeful, Do you think theyd let me have one done now while I'm waiting for af?


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful how you feeling these days anyway, have you had more bump growth?! Davies how you doing hun? Xx


----------



## daviess3

Good Hun loving the movement!! Feels wierd, how u? 
Work was pants hopeful was quiet was raining all day so quiet day! Only did 11am-5pm so was ok today! 
Man I have heartburn every night!! Anyone else got/had it? I have gaviscon chewable tablets there discusting! X


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's wonderful you're feeling the movement now :cloud9: :wohoo: I didn't know! You can talk to your baby if its quiet in the shop!


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- luckily I've never had heartburn and don't know what it feel like- knock on wood!
Or you say touch wood there? ;)

Fili- can't remember if it had to be done at a certain point in a cycle but I think so! My first was almost 2 years ago, I have had 2 of them

I feel little taps from time to time but it's random. I need to do a bump pic soon...it is bigger, 18 lbs between bump and boobs but mainly bump


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful I only felt little bubbles until probably today an then I felt proper gurgling! Do exciting! X


----------



## BeachChica

Its so great that everyone has done so well in their pregnancies and did not need the CSV!!! I am really feeling hopeful!

Thanks for the info Hopeful! I am definitely adding that one to the list. I saw the Vit B supercomplex you are taking also helps with stress. Sometimes I wonder if that's the problem with so many unexplained losses. 

Davies - wow another 4 losses and a successful pregnancy. More inspiration for me! Did you do anything different this pregnancy to get your little bean to stick?

Fili - thanks for the link and I will definitely check that out. I know you have done a lot of research and you and I seem to be in very similar boat so I will be picking your brain too!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I hope you don't get too kicked in a few weeks time!! Or maybe one will kick at a different time. Aww that's just wonderful!!


----------



## puppycat

I wanted to share this with you....
 



Attached Files:







Preggo3003.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## daviess3

Chica the only things I did differently is I took pregnecare 75mg aspirin an folic acid an400mg progesterone I only added pregnecare to the concoction! X


----------



## Smm3

Hi, I just found out I am having twins I am 7w4d. I have had 2 miscarriages in the past year and a half. I am a nervous wreck that I am going to miscarry my babies again. I am trying to stay positive but every little ache is driving me crazy. I am taking Crinone 8% progesterone, lovenox injections (blood thinner), 3 mg folic acid daily plus my prenatal vitamins.

Anyone else have a successful twin pregnancy after miscarriage?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

puppy, love that pic :)

:hi: Smm, so sorry for your losses. I'm pregnant after two losses with twins. I don't feel 'safe' yet really, but reaching 2nd tri has been a huge thing for me and my outlook on this pregnancy. Definately feeling more positive every day & have done my best to keep my PMA :)

I'm on low dose aspirin daily & 200mg Progesterone suppositories until I reach 14 weeks, which will be two more sleeps :wohoo:

how far along were you with your prior losses?

Were your twins conceived naturally? We conceived ours on Clomid, but twins do run in my family :)


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I suffered a lot from heartburn until recently (and again tonight but that's my own fault for eating something spicy past the pain threshold :haha:). The only thing that worked for me was Gaviscon advanced liquid. You can get your GP to prescribe it to you and then it is free. Mine prescribed me two bottles so I got to try both the peppermint and the aniseed flavours. I hate the peppermint but aniseed is fine. Apparently, I am the opposite to most people :shrug:

Ladies, I hate the popups that started this weekend. All gambling websites, which I find highly inappropriate for a baby and parenting website :growlmad:
I was using chrome on my netbook and opera on my Android phone. It happened with both.

Chica, I knew I had a clotting issue (Factor V Leiden heterozygous = inherited from just one parent, quite common and not always an issue) even before ttc-ing as I had clots in my leg and my lungs. So, besides it helping the baby, I need to be on heparin during pregnancy to prevent further clots in me.
With my first pregnancy I didn't manage to get on the meds before the mmc was diagnosed at 11.5 weeks so doctors blamed the loss on bad luck or clotting. It seemed a fair assumption.
Pregnancy #2 I was on heparin and aspirin. The baby died suddenly just before 9 weeks. The doctors blamed it on me flying, must have been a clotting issue.
Pregnancy #3 wasn't growing very well and was expelled by my body at 7.5 weeks. My consultant had added high folic avid and progesterone supplements to my regime. It felt like a genuine bad luck loss (I still believe that. After all, us rpl ladies are not immune to the odd chromosomal loss).
Pregnancy #4 was even shorter and ended just past 6 weeks. It hadn't felt right from the beginning, either. Bad luck again but like you, I was unable to have the tissue tested so I was not getting any answers.
Pregnancy #5 was a lot more hopeful. I felt properly and confidently pregnant. This did not feel like a bad 'un. I had weekly scans until I reached 9 weeks and yet again the baby had suddenly died. I had been on heparin, aspirin, high dose folic acid and progesterone. Luckily, I was able to have this one's tissue tested. It came back as normal. This meant that there was still something wrong with me that had not been treated yet.
My local consultant said there was nothing else she knew I could do and that maybe I should think about giving up. IVF wouldn't work (after all, I was getting pregnant and successfully implanting, too), my current treatment was not enough. If I kept on trying without changing anything most likely I would keep getting the same result.

As a last attempt, DH and I visited two rpl specialists. The ones who had been seeing me since my third loss suggested exploratory surgery to investigate Asherman's syndrome (not impossible after 5 D&Cs). The other suggested a blood test and if positive a simple course of steroids.
It is a pretty new subject that is still being studied. I must admit that I was sceptical but the fact that it was the less invasive option persuaded me to give it a try first.
I tested positive for having extra aggressive nkcells and put on steroids. It worked!

All in all, in this pregnancy I took steroids, heparin, aspirin, progesterone, vitamin D, high dose folic acid and Pregnacare Plus (multivitamins and omega 3).


----------



## Smm3

@floridagrl21. I was 8 weeks with one and 11 with the second. I conceived on my second month of clomid. Twins run in my husbands family. His father has a twin sister and his great grandmother had 5 sets of twins!! 

Did you have a lot of cramping in your first trimester? I have been crampy all day today.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I had tons of cramping on and off, still get it sometimes. Are the meds that you're on (progesterone and blood thinner) new to this pregnancy?

I conceived on my 2nd round Clomid too :)


----------



## Smm3

Yes this is the first time I am taking the meds. I also have a 3yo girl, the losses were after I had her. So I really didn't (still don't) understand what was going on and why I couldn't have another baby. 

I am just so excited, scared, nervous... Feels like I am driving myself crazy with worry and I know I need to relax. I am sure you can relate.

Do you know the sex of your babies yet?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I hope the meds you're on are exactly what you need :flower: I know it's hard to keep a PMA when PAL, but it's good that you found this thread, this is a great group of ladies here and they offer a ton of support :flow:

We're finding out the genders March 28th, we have a private scan scheduled :)


----------



## Smm3

Best of luck to you and the babies! Thanks for chatting! This is a great thread. :flower:


----------



## BeachChica

petitpas - thanks for all of the information! My story with the doctors sounds a lot like yours. I think they are running out of things to try for me and have started to feel the same as you, that I will keep having the same thing happen. I think my doctor screwed up on my last D&C and as a result I have no tissue results. It would be good to know if it was normal or another chromosomal problem. I have not been tested for NK cells yet. I have asked 2 different doctors about this and they both say that this test is not useful. I don't know, I may insist on it. Is there a name of the steriod you took? I am looking up everyone's meds :) I am getting more hopeful hearing everyones stories that I may be able to have success myself without having to go the IVF w/pgd route.


----------



## hopeful23456

Beach- if you don't mind just trying things, go on lovenox and prednisone and don't do nk tests to see if you need prednisone, as long as they prescribe it for you. You wean off it over a few weeks and are done shortly after first tri. 
It doesn't hurt to just try things as long as your dr is up for it, even though there aren't conclusive studies, there are many girls out there that it's worked for 

Hi Smm! I am successfully preg with twins after 4 losses and no children before this, I did iui with stim meds (so i knew i had alot of follicles) and my dad has a twin sister too ( coincidence) ...good luck and let us know if you have questions! I had a lot of pulls and tugs early in first tri, had lots of implantation cramping around 6-8 dpo.


----------



## heart tree

Smm, welcome. It's such a scary time. You found the right thread. We have two twin mammas who are doing great right now and the rest of us have singletons, but have all had recurrent losses. We all understand how terrifying this journey is after losses.

Beach, I was only willing to do CVS or amnio if my bloods and NT scan came back with high risks of Down's, Trisomy or other disorders. Luckily, my first and second trimester bloods came back with awesome numbers and my NT scan was also great. I recently had the anatomy scan and all looks really good. I'm so glad I didn't do any of the invasive tests. Like I said, I would have if I got bad results, but I wasn't put in that position, thank god.

Davies, I'm feeling tons of movement now! Little girl was doing all sorts of flips and rolls at 4am this morning. I was so tired, but at the same time could have stayed up all night feeling it. I love it when she moves. Isn't it just the best thing ever?

I had a really nice time at my father's. I haven't seen him since the first day I found out I was pregnant in November so he hasn't seen my belly. One of the first things he did was put his hands on my belly. It surprised me, but it was very sweet. He was genuinely happy and excited for us. I definitely think he has gotten more mellow with age and I think he's going to enjoy this baby more than I thought. And my step-mother is over the moon. She doesn't have any children of her own, so this will be the closest to a grandchild she'll ever get. She couldn't stop talking about her excitement for this baby. It made me feel quite excited and special. All in all, a very nice time with them.


----------



## Pretty Please

Good luck Jenny - I will be thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

Thank you pretty means a lot we are leaving in 25 min eek I just hope I don't pee myself lol xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...sounds perfect :hugs:

Jenny...good luck hun :hugs:

Davies...ye ha for feeling movement :yipee:

Hopeful...full of info as per :winkwink:

Fili...you do what you need to do hun :flower:

Croy...round....tracie...embo..puppy...3x...crap my memory is apalling :haha: :hi: everyone

Blah Monday morning and back to work...why does the weekend always go sao blooming quicjly :hissy:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Jen I'm here loitering!! Xx
Hopeful never its the best I get it in day hopeful when I'm eating! Lol! I'm gonna have a lil chunk haha! Doesn't happen at night for me! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ooooooohhhh what a beautiful morning!

Ooooooohhh what a beautiful day lol 

:D


----------



## Smm3

Thanks hopeful and heart tree. I just had a terrible dream I miscarried both babies. My mind is really playing tricks on me. I don't go back to the doctor for another week, trying to stay positive. But it is so hard after 2 losses.


----------



## puppycat

I haven't had any pregnancy dreams, as far as i'm aware.


----------



## petitpas

Smm, I have had loads of weird dreams. I always do when pregnant. They aren't exactly predictive, though :rofl:

Beach, I agree with hopeful. If they won't test (maybe they don't have access to the test, maybe they don't believe in it) then you can still ask them to try just treating you. I was on prednisolone (pretty much the same as prednisone) from ovulation until 12 weeks and then slowly weaned off over the following two weeks (you can't stop cold turkey).
There is a professor here in the UK who is running a trial. Her name is Quenby. Maybe you could print out some info and take it to your doc? She doesn't believe in blood tests, either, and tests by taking a uterine sample for her trial.
I believe her treatment protocol is to start from bfp, which your doc may feel a little more comfortable with.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Jenny!
Hi smm :wave: glad you're finding support on here with the lovely ladies and don't worry dreams don't come true! 
I'm getting an ultrasound scan done tomorrow at the fertility clinic. The nurse there thinks it's a bit concerning I've had pain and no period so I'm hoping everything will be ok :cry: and they will tell me my period is imminent. I think they will only do the saline scan of they see anything concerning in the ultrasound. I can't wait for it to be tomorrow now.


----------



## daviess3

Fili fxd hun I remember that waiting for af was horrid an I had never been so pleased to see it! Fxd it's on it's way! Try to b active an b around sum1 with there af always used to work for me! X


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Davies! Yeah hubby doesn't have so much af going on lol!! Need some female hormones!! How long did it take for yours to come back? You didn't have d and cs though did you? X x


----------



## daviess3

I had d and c's twice Hun an I can't rem exactly but was def longer than everyone else! Once was standard cycle! Once was about 6 weeks! I think everyone's different! X


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun xx got a glass of red wine with my lunch, chilling out! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you're ok Jen x x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies my sister got horrendous heartburn in her second tri and third tri. It was her biggest complaint and she used gaviscon too. And she had a beautiful little girl no prob called darcie - love that name and how it's spelt. I also like cassie for a girl. X x


----------



## filipenko32

^^^ just reading back through posts after my :hissy: yesterday! X x


----------



## daviess3

Ah I like darcie to lil cutie! Maybe it's a sign!! Ah glass of red yum yum! I am going to tesco to buy bottle of gAviscon an something for dinner defo sticking to water sn boring food nothing can set this off again tonight! X


----------



## filipenko32

And she also said that she didn't eat after 5 at night :saywhat: !!! I just text her to ask for you. She said that really eased the heartburn and obviously no curries etc. X x


----------



## daviess3

What to have for dinner! Boring food lol! Can't eat after 5!! Man!! Think I will cry! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Gaviscon made mine worse, plus i was very sick on it... milk was my best friend!


----------



## filipenko32

I know after 5 I eat for England!!


----------



## heart tree

Jenny, thinking of you. Hope the scan was brilliant.

Fili, roll on tomorrow. I hope they say AF is imminent too!

SMM, dreams aren't truth. They are a reflection of our thoughts and fears. What day is your next scan? I'm glad it's only a week away.

Well baby had her first earthquake this morning at 5:30am. Hubby and I were still in bed. It was "only" a 4.0, but it felt really big as the epicenter was very close to my house. They always scare me. Luckily nothing fell off the walls. Just a big shake.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg heart I can't imagine! I've never experienced an earthquake. We only get very very very minor ones here and they make the news but only in as strong as a picture might move or something, and they are very rare. Wow! Glad you're ok. 
Can they tell if a period is coming from a scan?


----------



## heart tree

I think they can Fili. I think they can see if your lining is really thick and ready to shed.

We obviously get a lot of earthquakes in the SF Bay Area. This one felt like one of the biggest ones I've felt. I know they can get a lot bigger though! I woke up feeling it and grabbed Tim and kept saying "oh shit, oh shit, oh shit." Then it was over. LOL!

Jenny I see you here. I saw your FB posting. Come tell us!


----------



## jenny25

Hey sorry was in the bus back just checking in baby is perfect out me forward so now due 12th September I will upload pics when I get home I've stopped off at Paul's aunts and will give you the full update xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Oh heart that sounds scary !!!! 

Milk and yogart can settle your stomach ! i used to be a chemist 2004 and used to test and quality control gaviscone tablets and products - I will never use that product I dont think the testing is up to much. They pay you minimal as a temp and I know in 2004 a lot of the results were made up it was basically check about 5 and I know a lot of people used to fudge the results .... it was bad 

Sorry but had to say hopefully Reckitts has got better ! id try a differnt brand or maybe that company has got better


----------



## Pretty Please

o congrats jenny - I am really happy for you !!! we have the same due date - i wonder who is first !


----------



## heart tree

Soooo happy for you Jenny! This is your keeper. Are we allowed to guess the gender when you post pics? 

I already guessed on the Disco thread, but realized I should have asked first.


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Jenny!!!!! So pleased for you!!! Same due date as pretty :haha: you can hold each others hands while you're pushing :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

so happy for you Jenny! :D


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Wanted to post my latest bump picture.. The one of me in the burnt orange shirt is from 3w5d, you can see my stomach doesn't stick out past my boobs, but yesterday at 13w5d it does :happydance: Probably a lot of bloat though :haha:

3w5d


13w5d


----------



## heart tree

Great pics Florida! You are coming right along with those two little bundles. Are you going to find out their genders?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

yes, we've got our gender scan scheduled for March 28th :D can't wait!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jenny, so happy for you!


----------



## daviess3

Jen so pleased hun fab news! Can't wait for weekly guess! Heart sounds scary! I have been on the earthquake ride in Orlando an that's close enough for me! Lol! X
Thanks for heartburn advice ladies tracie milk makes it worse for me! I brought a bottle of gaviscon and some chewy tesco own brand tablets fruity flavour coz I hate gaviscon can't stand the flavour of aniseed or there cool mint!! Hoping I don't get it tonight!! X


----------



## daviess3

Did anyone find out about folic acid? X


----------



## hopeful23456

jen - congrats!!! awesome news and can't wait to see pics!

davies- my dr said to stay on folic acid entire pregnancy

heart- so cute you felt her moving! i lived in sherman oaks for a year and experienced an earthquake, was in my apt and it sounded like someone rolled a bowling ball across the floor of tha apt above, was so strange.

florida - nice bump pic! it will keep getting bigger and bigger faster. i'm at the point where i can't eat much at a time now as i feel full fast. i used to be able to eat so much.

ni nsn!

oh - i forgot to answer this awhile back..i'm still not getting a doppler. would freak me out too much if i only got 1 heartbeat on it (as the other is harder to find) and both run the exact same bpm alot of the time too. helps now that I feel them sometimes.

we are mangos this week heart, croy and davies!!! 

fili - hope you get AF and don't need the scan! i can't remember how long before AF came with my d & c as i was just a young pup (24).


----------



## jenny25

I don't mind guess away I'm happy too do that so here is our little baby xxx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/2c71e2b8.jpg


----------



## FloridaGirl21

lovely scan pic jen :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Ok then, my guess is girl :pink: based on the skull and nub. Looks very girly to me!


----------



## jenny25

I think so too km booking a gender scan in 3 weeks xx


----------



## heart tree

exciting! Where is Davies? She loves guessing gender!


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: Jen...so pleased for you

heart...I'd have crapped my pants :D

XxX


----------



## croydongirl

Jenny - that's fab news. Precious picture!

Heart - Glad it was only a 'little' one, crazy!! Glad you are ok. There is some crazy weather around at the moment. 

Only 10 days now until my scan and I cannot wait! Yes, I probably will be counting down daily, I am not sure if it will help but I am willing to try anything to get through the next week and a half! Buggy (which we have taken to calling the bubs) is moving so much. I love it. Def starting to feel like more definatre movements. last night hubs was using the doppler and he pushes kinda hard, baby totally pushed back. It was AMAZING to feel and for Jeremy to get to feel it too was just incredible. Only down side is that the rest of the night he was poking me to try and get the same reaction. Need;ess to say that part wasn't quite so cute after a while! ha ha

Its another wet day here in Seattle, but I guess me staying in bed isn't going to change that so I should get up and going. I'll check in again after class. 

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## jenny25

My due date is now 12th so been out forward yay x


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry Jen I'm still 50/50 :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

so cute jen! I also say girl, didn't see the nub until heart pointed it out, girly nub.


----------



## daviess3

Jen fab scan heart I certainly do love a scan pic!! Love guessing game! I think team pink!! So happy for you!! Croy can't wait for our scan day can't believe how long we waited! X


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! :wave" Happy Monday!

Heart - very scary about the earthquake. I used to live just north of SF when I was younger and I remember getting under the desks at school. 

Jen - great scan, can I join you and vote for team blue?

Hopeful - thanks for the info, I am going to talk to my doc. 

I feel like AF might be coming today so I booked my Day 3 test for Wednesday. I am anxious to get this cycle going and start TTC again next month.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all for everything it means so much too have your support it's helped me so much you are all brill xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yay Jenny. I say pink too.

Tmi but i am soooo constipated. If anyone has any ideas i am desparate :(


----------



## Pretty Please

has anyone experienced like cramping just under your rib cage? its just across from there it feels odd. Also have cramping feeling in my ovaries hope everything is ok in there. I was going to tell my family on Wednesday but now going to hold off for 2 weeks I cant remember this feeling last time .....

Davies the consultant I saw at hospital said folic acid wont improve anything past 12 weeks but if you take it - it wont harm. He said make sure you take your vits though. He is the mc consultant at the hospital so guess he knows his stuff (hopefully)


----------



## Pretty Please

prunes / or the juice works ......


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pretty think I will take it still if it doesn't hurt then may aswell lol! Hope ur ok I have had some rib cage feeling recently but that's it didn't before! X

Puppy I had that Hun I just keep doing loads of water an u can buy stuff for it duc o lax or something if u google it it will say theres a stool softener an one that makes u go! Oranges worked for me! Had about 2 large oranges avoid bananas they make it worse! X


----------



## ttclou25

Jen - Glad the scan went well - That is definately a baby girl!! :thumbup:

Heart hope your all ok after the quake - how scary. :wacko:

Hope everyone is well - my birth pool arrives tomorrow and in 5 hours 20 minutes i can officially have a home birth if he wanted to come now!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Wow! So exciting Lou :)


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Jen! :happydance:
I'm going to join the crowd and say girl, too.

Lou, that's amazing! Anytime now... or in three or four weeks... :shock:

I was told I didn't need the extra (5mg) folic acid past first tri but to keep taking my pregnacare plus, which contains them anyway.


----------



## ttclou25

I carried my pregnacare on too and still taking it now - its expensive tho


----------



## Pretty Please

I know I bought a packet today £13 ! taking advantage of mummy vits. Did see she mummy vits for a fiver but just thought go with the best brand - they shouldnt cost that much its ridiculous !


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I am worried about my ultrasound scan tomorrow and I'm not even pregnant! I'm just dreading them finding something bad, feel like I'm wishing this on myself now!!


----------



## hopeful23456

i bet there isn't anything bad fili! just taking a little time to get AF back in order.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, I just feel like this all the time ATM - I'm sure it's hormonal! ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)]


----------



## jenny25

Awww darling everything is gonna be ok hun xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jen x x 
Heart, how did it go with your dad and step mum?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no, now I'm worried about heart and if she's upset or something after meeting with her dad! And where's bumps today I hope she's ok! Oh no I'm going crazy worrying! Worry worry worry, need some anti worry pills!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, deep breaths sweetie! Don't worry about anyone else. You have enough on your plate. Mondays and Tuesdays are my busy days at work and it's hard for me to log on here.

I posted a bit about my dad and stepmom. It was really nice. Here is the post: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ent-losses-come-join-us-665.html#post15901197

You're going to be fine tomorrow, no matter what they tell you. Honey, you've already dealt with the worst of it. I know it might not feel that way at the moment, but the rest is just information gathering and coming up with a plan before your next pregnancy. The worst part is losing the pregnancy. You've dealt with that part already. You'll be ok.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies
Not been on today as had all day meeting with work then had to go out for dinner with my team and now my bed is calling!

Have skimmed through and will catch up
Tomorrow properly.

Just wanted to quickly say congrats to Jen on your beautiful bubba and to wish fili the best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you girly xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey ladies - How is everyone? I haven't been on for a few days and now have pages and pages of posts to go through lol!! I have been feeling a little down due to no m/s for the past 2 days but threw up several times this am - this is just hell on me. 

Welp, gonna try and catch up tomorrow as DH is due home any minute!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck today fili x


----------



## Embo78

Hope your scan goes ok Fili. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Good luck filli xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of you today fili pops xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls! Xx I'm so nervous this morning and I really don't want to get on that packed tube at rush hour in central London but needs must. 
At least heart bumps and Jen you're 3 less things for me to worry about!! Glad it all went ok with your dad heart :cloud9: 3x we just gotta get you up to 12 weeks now, you will be in no time! X x


----------



## filipenko32

It shows how fast this thread moves when I am ALWAYS on here and still missed your post heart!!


----------



## filipenko32

Had an ultrasound, the sonographer said that it all looks normal re scarring :yipee: but they've booked me for a saline 3d scan tomorrow just to be sure. Bad news is my womb lining is still very thin and it looks like the corpus luteum cyst is still there too:-(. The nurse said I could have a small bleed as there was some blood in the top cavity so maybe this would be my 'period' but a real period wouldnt come till next time so looking at another month. :-(. Anyway got the scar scan test tomorrow. Gutted my period is not imminent though :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

A effing swan just bit my daughter! :growlmad:


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, cook it!

Fili, I'm glad everything looks normal :thumbup: but that they are going to check tomorrow just to be sure. It really is nothing out of the ordinary for your first cycle to be out of whack. Don't worry, your af will have perfect timing and hit you right bang in the middle of your Vegas holiday. Ideally, the day you decide to spend at Lake Mead :haha:


----------



## HayleyJJ

hi ladies im hayley im 29 and pregnant after 5 losses i have one son Jordan who is 11 this year!

Im very scared but have a good feeling also! 

dredding the sockness which bites my bum and is on route between 6-7 weeks not long. 

having a scan in 2 weeks then 9 weeks then 12 then not sure after that as im under a consultant!

I lost my bubbsa between 12-15 weeks hoping this one is different as I am with a new partner and all my tests caried out after the losses showed nothing wrong with me at all so fingers crossed!

and i BIG hello from me x


----------



## Embo78

Hi Hayley. My son is almost 11 and I'm pregnant with a boy after 3 losses. 
I also have two teenage girls eeek!!

Welcome to the pal after recurrent losses thread :)


----------



## HayleyJJ

thanks so much hun!


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Tracie, cook it!
> 
> Fili, I'm glad everything looks normal :thumbup: but that they are going to check tomorrow just to be sure. It really is nothing out of the ordinary for your first cycle to be out of whack. Don't worry, your af will have perfect timing and hit you right bang in the middle of your Vegas holiday. Ideally, the day you decide to spend at Lake Mead :haha:

:haha: Thanks pip I will be so fully reassured tomorrow when they scan me with a saline scan and tell me for sure but I am pretty confident nothing is wrong now.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome hayley so sorry for your losses, I have had 4 mc but no children yet. I'm 32 and I'm still waiting for this period to come after a d and c I had. I'm not pregnant I just cheer lead *pom poms shakin!*. The girls are lovely on here x x x
Tracie I second pip, cook it!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - thanks, can't wait to be at 12 weeks too! Glad you got some good news and hoping you get even more!! 

Heyley - welcome!!

AFM - welp, past 2 mornings I've thrown up so I'm hoping it's my morning sickness and not drinking too much water...so I tried to recreate the water thing about 20 minutes after i got sick: I drank the same amount of water and felt fine so I drank my super thick super filling breakfast shake and it made my tummy hurt from drinking too much, but did not make me throw up so I think it's actually morning sickness lol!! Least I hope so since I tend to drown myself in water throughout the day and havent gotten sick so far!


----------



## jenny25

Hayley I'm glad you found this group girls I've know Hayley since joining bnb she is a very dear friend of mine xxx


Fili that's good news you know when I went for my fertility scan they seen something like that and thought the worst ran tests but you know what it ended up being my period it was a build up of blood xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls! 

welcome hayley! we all worry so much those first weeks so let us know if there is anything we can to do help

fili- glad they didn't find anything bad with the scan! i think it's just taking a little while to get back to normal. it's ok, another month will be better to wait as it gives your body a chance to heal, especially when your next step is ivf with pgd.

tracie - that mean bird! is she ok? did she get scared? i love how pip said to cook it!

hi embo!

hi 3x - glad you are still sick! 

hi jen! are you just happy today and much less worry after your awesome scan?


----------



## HayleyJJ

my good friend jen25 recommended this thread ive been bnb friends with her for years xx


----------



## HayleyJJ

omg thats weird u posted as i was writing arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jenny25

These girls have helped keep me sane supported me through a lot I'm so thankful for them too xxx


----------



## HayleyJJ

i know hun you told me on phone yesterday xx


----------



## filipenko32

Jen was your lining as thin as mine at that time though or do you not know?


----------



## Neversaynever

Welcome Hayley..sorry about your losses :hugs: l;oads of support here

Tracie...WTF is she ok?

...cook that swan (Pip you always make me effing laugh) :rofl:

Jen...hoping you feel mpre reassured now :winkwink:

Fili...it could also just be that they scraped your lining really thin after the ERPC...it took till the third cycle for it to be a normal AF...you'll be ok tomorrow

Pups..I haven't found a thing that I like to eat to shift the s*it :wacko: I now just end up going every three days or so :coffee:

3x...keep :sick: :winkwink:

Man...I am tired :dohh:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

welcome hayley!

fili - glad nothing bad was found, hope you fell reassured about scarring now? fx for tomorrow xx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi nsn and bumpy!

bumpy - how are you feeling? 

nsn - i am starting to travel to constipation nation too, sucks! feel like i'm backed up. gotta be because i'm eating way less triscuits (not sure they have them where you are)?


----------



## HayleyJJ

thanks so much ladies i feel the love x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, if you miss a day on here you have a lot of reading to do! LOL

Sorry ladies, I didn't read all 10 pages I missed, I hope I didn't miss anything big. Happy Mango Hopeful!

AFM- I got my HCG level yesterday and I couldn't be happier! It was 34,881 :yipee:
Doubling every 92.5 hours! I can't wait for my first ultrasound on Friday. I just know I'm going to see a perfect little baby with a strong heartbeat! :cloud9:


----------



## bumpyplease

im good hopeful how are you my love?

still feeling a bit too well but hey ho maybe im just someone who doesnt suffer too much with preggo sickness!! haha. get to see my little bumpy-bean again on friday. a little nervous, but mainly looking forward to it! trying to remain as calm and positive as possible!


----------



## jenny25

Fili mine was thick if I remember correctly my period started 3 days later xx


----------



## petitpas

Fili, are they sure it was a cyst and not a follicle? To me they both look the same on a scan :rofl: Actually, last time I had such a scan I pointed and said: That's a follicle, right? 
Nope, it was an artery :blush:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

sod cooking it, id have boxed his beak in if i wasnt holding izzy! he was massive! she cryed but he still kept coming. he tryed to get in the buggy and even followed me! sum lady shooed him away! 
how dare he bite her we didnt do anything wrong. didnt even have food


----------



## Pretty Please

Tracie sounds very bad - did she bleed? do you need injections for that kind of thing? Something at the back of my mind some animal you need a jab - i know a snake, maybe rat god my brain is mush these days !!!! sounds like the swan needs shooting if you didnt have food. 

Fili - Good luck tom. 

Hi to everyone - my wifi wont work at home :o( password saying incorrect and then can manage to get on it for 2 mins and then crashes again arrrhhhh. Good job i live 2 mins from Nero with wifi in coffee shop :o)


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news mom2!!
bumps you will definitely get sickness I reckon but it might not be till 9 weeks. Having said that my mum nor my sister got sick at all so it happens! 
Pip she actually did a follicle count but it was ridiculous that she did as it's not the beginning of a normal period is it? Anyway she counted 20 in total so thats ok. Sometimes trying to communicate with these nurses about where you're up to is impossible I'm sure they switch off. Then she asked if I was having the hormone tests (day 3 ones) :dohh: I wouldn't have the foggiest clue what cd I am on if any!


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie I used to push my nephew around a lido with lots of birds and swans and I was scared and ram away with him!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

no didnt draw blood, she has some soft shoes and tights on so luckily didnt touch the skin.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I've never heard of those biscuits what are they?


----------



## hopeful23456

tracie- maybe that swan was trying to kiss that little cutie? without lips would be hard for them to kiss properly

bumpy - i never puked, i did feel dizzy and nauseous though

mom2 - congrats! that's a great number!


----------



## hopeful23456

tracie- maybe that swan was kissing that little cutie? without lips would be hard for them to kiss properly

bumpy - i never puked, i did feel dizzy and nauseous though

mom2 - congrats! that's a great number! 

fili - https://www.nabiscoworld.com/Brands...cuit&BrandLink=/triscuit/&BrandId=91&PageNo=1


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm disappointed hopeful I thought they were 3 bars of chocolate, really craving choc ATM! I think my body still thinks I'm preggo minus the hcg and baby! I got a corpus luteum cyst on the go, sore boobs, some fluid in the womb like I had last time at 3 weeks 4 days, mood swings and choc cravings. I think my progesterone is so high right now. If I didn't have such a thin lining I might suspect pregnancy!! :shock: but I'm not obviously it's impossible with a lining so thin.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

he touches my princess again il punch him in the beak the feathery bully!


----------



## BeachChica

filipenko32 said:


> Had an ultrasound, the sonographer said that it all looks normal re scarring :yipee: but they've booked me for a saline 3d scan tomorrow just to be sure. Bad news is my womb lining is still very thin and it looks like the corpus luteum cyst is still there too:-(. The nurse said I could have a small bleed as there was some blood in the top cavity so maybe this would be my 'period' but a real period wouldnt come till next time so looking at another month. :-(. Anyway got the scar scan test tomorrow. Gutted my period is not imminent though :(

Fili - glad everything is looking good. Its good that they are doing the other just to rule everything out!!! That stinks about AF. Looks like it will be me and you next month!!! :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I'd say that with a thin lining your progesterone is probably quite low.
Could it be that you are at the pre-ov stage in your cycle?
With one dominant and 20 little follicles?
There might be some residual blood left that still might come out but I wouldn't count it as a proper period. Why don't you check your temp and see if it is at your pre-ov level?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tracie - glad she's okay and didn't draw blood, I got bit by one too and I didn't have any food either and it drew blood - I was about 17 and I cried b/c it hurt so bad so I'm glad she's okay!!

My breast hurt so bad...oh and thanks for the throw up wishes lol! Can't wait until next week but when it gets here I am going to be so worried! How is everyone today?? Doing good?


----------



## filipenko32

Hmm I wonder if youre right pip. My temp is quite low around the temp it would be in the first half of a cycle really or just a bit higher than as if period was about to start. I've for sure got pre ov temps. I know my oestrogen is low cos of cbfm sticks. She didn't mention a dominant follicle. Only thing is there is next to no line on an opk. I will go check if that's changed. Of course just because e is low doesn't mean prog is high does it :dohh: will go poas.


----------



## filipenko32

Pip it's like I'm on cd1 or something, i got no lh whatsoever, low oestrogen, low progesterone and nothing is happening to my lining :rofl: I'm completely infertile :haha: just what I wanted!!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, try not to expect this one to be regular cycle. I was actually giggling when I read your earlier posts predicting not only this af but the next one to the day, too. Sorry, not poking fun at you but I would have been extremely surprised had you been right. I know it's hard but try to go with the flow. The advantage is that you won't have to worry about getting back from holiday on exactly the right cycle day and have to think about time changes, jet lag etc. You should have a week or two after you get back to chill, sleep and wait for the witch.


----------



## filipenko32

And the birth of my baby will be on Tuesday ....... :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Ah fili sorry u gotta wait hunny bunch, but pleased it was all good news! That counts to just keep ur spirits up an u b fine an u can
Really enjoy ur hols!! Xx

Tracie OMFG!!! Ladies I have the worsed bird phobia in the world I was bit by a swan at age 2/3! An I hate birds ur do lucky she's a baby! I am petrified I can't walk near birds or anything! Lol! X

How's everyone? 

Welcome Hayley sorry u find urself here! X


----------



## daviess3

Ah fili sorry u gotta wait hunny bunch, but pleased it was all good news! That counts to just keep ur spirits up an u b fine an u can
Really enjoy ur hols!! Xx

Tracie OMFG!!! Ladies I have the worsed bird phobia in the world I was bit by a swan at age 2/3! An I hate birds ur do lucky she's a baby! I am petrified I can't walk near birds or anything! Lol! X

How's everyone? 

Welcome Hayley sorry u find urself here! X


----------



## hopeful23456

what's with all the swans in the UK? we have canadian geese here, they hiss when you walk by them.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

anybody would think we starve them! lol 

Im lonely tonight! OH has gone to his mums. Hes got a mportant interveiw tomorrow for uni and needs a clear head and good nights sleep so packed him off for the night :(


----------



## daviess3

Tracie let's starve them horrid things! I was only a bubba to! I love the odd night when hubby's out remote big bed lovely!! Haha! X

Hopeful yay 19 weeks! It's going so fast right? Can't believe it's nearly 20 week scan time! X

Saw my cousins baby today, she's gorg! Love a new born an a girl so exciting had lovely cuddles an chatted pregnancy an labour! X


----------



## filipenko32

Davies did you ever know your liming measurements with being on the clomid? X x


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - Sorry things are not simple for you. I hope that they can find some good answers for you soon. 

Tracie - Holy Moley, I can't believe a swan came after you! so glad it didn't bite you or dive. I bet it was scary though, I hate big swans and geese up close. 

Sorry I have been away today, been drowning in homework for big french test tomorrow, hubs was quizzing me on some verb conjugations while I was making dinner! I am hoping that I have revised what I needed and that some of of it will stick at least until tomorrows test! ha ha

I am so ready for the end of the quarter - after this week there is only a couple more to go! So excited...

I made stuffed peppers for dinner and they were delish, but I am regretting the spicy now.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I have to run to Target quickly to pick a few things up. I hope it's not too crowded. I just want to get in and out so I can come back and do a last once over of all my french stuff. tests make me nervous :(

Baby is moving around all over the place. I guess the spicy sauce has made him dance!


----------



## heart tree

Busy day today. No time to log in all day. I missed you girls!

Hopeful, happy 19 weeks. Mangos are some of my favorite fruit. I picked one up the other day and marveled at its size in my hand.

Charmer, sorry this is so difficult for you. I&#8217;m glad you had some more sickness though. I know how awful it feels physically, but it can make you feel so much better emotionally. 

Fili, good luck with the saline sono tomorrow. I&#8217;m sorry your body isn&#8217;t cooperating the way you want it to. But it will happen. Just a little longer to wait unfortunately. But the lack of scarring is a very, very good thing. 

Tracie, I can&#8217;t believe that happened! Hope Izzy is ok!

Haley, welcome. I hope this baby is your keeper. We&#8217;re glad to have you. You are in such the early stages, you will need as much support as possible. We&#8217;re here to help.

Mom2, that&#8217;s great news. Friday is almost here! I&#8217;m glad you are feeling more confident. I&#8217;m thinking pink for you.

Bumpy, you&#8217;ve seen a great hb. You can sigh some relief. Of course you are still worried, but you crossed a huge hurdle with your last scan. Lack of nausea isn&#8217;t always an indication of a failed pregnancy. You are probably just one of the lucky ones. Enjoy it! Roll on Friday for you too!

Croy, Bonne chance on your test! I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll do great. You&#8217;re getting close to the end! And close to your anatomy/gender scan! I can&#8217;t wait for you!!! So sweet that you are feeling more movement. I just love it. I could feel it all day!

Adrienne, where are you? Good luck on your scan tomorrow hon.

Hi to everyone else!

I feel like I pulled a muscle in my neck/back. It&#8217;s like I slept on it wrong, except I didn&#8217;t wake up with it. I think it might have been from all the leaning over I was doing when I was sewing. I just want to finish my friend&#8217;s baby blanket, but can&#8217;t now because it hurts so much. 

Hubby is off to Europe on Thursday. I&#8217;ll make sure he says hello to all you lovelies across the pond! He is a musician and played me a song he wrote while we were driving to my father&#8217;s the other day. I wasn&#8217;t really paying attention to the lyrics. He told me to listen to them and started playing the song again. It became very apparent that it was a song about our losses and how much he loves me. I started crying and made him turn the song off. I couldn&#8217;t listen to it as it was making me a blubbering mess. I finally felt strong enough to listen to it tonight. It is soooo beautiful! I couldn&#8217;t believe he wrote that for me. He&#8217;s not done with the song yet, but some day I promise I&#8217;ll post it for you along with the lyrics. I&#8217;m a lucky girl.


----------



## daviess3

Ah lovely heart, how sweet. X
Fili I was never monitored babe! Nhs great not!! X

Croy yum love peppers can't do spicy right now though?! Did it give u heartburn? X 

Morning ladies 3x how's ur sickness? As much as I felt awful with mine I loved the symptom but was so hard just bein home without lil one about! Puppy has had it bad! How R u pup? X

Jen where u ur normally here by now? I got work today! Yuk! It's ok it's the thought that's worse! X

Hopeful are you feeling lots of movement with ur twins? X

Lou how u feeling any twinges.? My cousin yesterday said out through the contractions ie 1-60 it helps! She said they were the worsed bit but you will surprise urself she had only gas an air an she has a very low pain threshold! She said moving an bein on all fours helped! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Heart your husband sounds like the sweetest guy a real keeper!!!!

Davies I have a bird phobia too!!!! Especially pigeons!! I have to cross the street if I see one!!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I feel like iv lost my left arm... hated being without my OH. house feels empty and i didnt sleep. Didnt help a certain diva snores!


----------



## jenny25

Sorry Davies :-( I've had a shit time last night Paul and I went to lakeside shopping centre I was so excited to gk maternity shopping and baby shopping I was in primark getting some tops to wear with leggings for the better weather hubby had a face like fizz the whole time I picked up a packet of baby grows and vests and he was like I thought you weren't buying anything yet which sent me into tears I out the stuff back cause it was like he was saying don't buy anything the whole shoppig trip was ruined he even screwed up his nose at 30.00 maternity jeans in next I honestly have not felt more crap and he took the whole excitement away from me he tried Togo back and get the baby stuff but I told there was no point cause he runined it and don't have the same feeling


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Davies. I'm doing ok, day 8 with no sick :happydance: have had problems the other end which we won't discuss in too much detail! Lets say dehydration has a knock on effect.

Jeff had an interesting day yesterday, he decided to eat safety pins.... Cost us £300 to resolve. Joy.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Sorry that upset you jen. I do kinda see his point of not buying anything. My OH and my mum made me promise i wouldnt buy anything for baby untill 20 weeks. It killed me once i hit 12 weeks as i wanted to buy but i knew it was for the best. They were just looking out for me. 

Im sure you hubby isnt doing it to be a pain or boring hes just looking out for you, im sure he wasnt trying to make you feel shit. once 20 weeks came i hit the shops with all my pennies id saved. 

xxx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hun it's just with our history this is the furthest we have gone with no problems an the stuff and meds injections I take too stay pregnant it was like a little reward for me in another way I feel like I've lost control of my pregnancy like I want to find out te sex he is on on two minds his mum don't wanna know and his aunt and they are forcing it on me not too find out then we were talking about the birth and his mum wants the whole fricking steer practically there it's not a show that you can buy tickets for I don't know what too do xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i wouldnt have that.... 

I had to be cruel to be kind.. my dad thought i would want my mum there, and so did my mum. I kinda got in a heated discussion about it with my dad and my mum heard! I upset her even tho to this day she still hasnt told me i upset her. I stuck to my guns and i explained to my whole family why it will only be me and OH in there. And when it came to it when i thought the hospital would send me home ( didnt expect to be so close lol ) my mum said omg dont come here i wont no what to do if your waters go lol she would have paniced aswell and not sure i could have done with another person fussing when they rushed izzy off because she was limp :( 

Put your foot down, sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind. My mum and dad came up 2 hours after i had izzy. and i was happy with that. 

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Jen I agree with tracie Hun :hug: that is hard x x x

Got my appointment for the saline scan at 12.30 this afternoon, very nervous, not sure if it will hurt or not but more nervous about the results!!!


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> what's with all the swans in the UK? we have canadian geese here, they hiss when you walk by them.

Hopeful all the swans in the UK belong to the queen!! Weird but true so if you hurt one it's considered 'treason' and you get put in prison. Isn't that ridiculous??!


----------



## jenny25

Sorry darling my iPhone gives me fat fingers xx

Yeah I'm going to have to say this my mum and oh is going to be there cause she missed out on my first as she was ill in hospital so she is traveling 400 miles the birth is long way away but you know I don't want my pregnancy spoiled and Paul has already said to his mum about who I want there and not xx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks filli xxx good luck today lovely xxx


----------



## puppycat

Fili on the One Show on Monday they were explaining that some swans are now privately owned by wildlife trusts, swan sanctuaries etc. The yellow foot bands mean 'queen', orange means other. Check the foot and then beat it up! Lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i dont care who they belong to, touch my child il go kung fu on its feathery ass!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: I agree tracie!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks puppy that's interesting


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck today fili! x


----------



## puppycat

Lol Tracie. I'd have kicked it into next week!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Fili!

Jen, I agree with you. After all you've been through, you deserve some rewards. I'm sorry it wasn't a good shopping experience. You also deserve to find out the gender if you want. His mother should not dictate this pregnancy. It's not hers, it's yours. And so is the birth. She's out of line with how controlling she is being right now. I'm frustrated for you.

Puppy, good job on 8 days of no sickness! You must feel so much better. Now go drink some water!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda you know I've been I tears I've just spoken to Paul I've told him that I just want him and mum there he said oh my mum will be upset and she has for a lot for us blah blah I was ready to say what did he do for our wedding ? We didn't even get a wedding gift a card no contribution but what do I know I hate feeling like this I just can't drop crying I've got the school run in 30 min and I'm red eyed ball of snot :-( xx


----------



## heart tree

I'm so sorry you are getting this pressure. She should be doing things for you out of the goodness of her heart, not because she expects anything in return. You don't owe it to her to have her in the room when you give birth. It's not a debt you owe. Maybe when you cool down and feel a little better you could write her a card. In it you could tell her how much you appreciate all she's done for you. She let you live with her which was very kind of her. You might tell her how much you care about her and look forward to her being a part of this baby's life. Then you might say something like you want your birth experience to be a small affair. You want your mum and Paul there as your supports but any other people in the room will make you feel anxious. You can tell her it has nothing to do with her, instead it is about you. You need to feel as calm as possible. You can tell her she will be welcome to come in right after the baby is born to enjoy the moment with you and you look forward to sharing that with her.

Would something like that work? I think you need to let it go today. Don't keep talking about it with Paul. You are both sensitive right now. Give it a few days or a few weeks and then talk about it again and maybe write the card.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you for the advise that's great I don know what it is more hormonal than normal but hey I think I need a right weepy movie to help get it all out I've not got my therapist until 29th I have my midwife in the 21st so I will let it go for now and just get in with it xx


----------



## hopeful23456

anyone watching americas next top model brits vs americans? its pretty dumb...had it recorded and watched last night

puppy - so glad you are feeling better! who is jeff? eating safety pins?

fili - can't wait to hear about the saline u/s, mine didn't hurt but before my septum was removed, they couldn't get much if any saline up in there, after it was removed, it was like normal and the saline flowed fine (very strange)

fili and puppy - so funny about the swans! 

jenny - i would buy the stuff anyway! at least a couple of things. maybe just go by yourself and hide them? 

tracie- i read in a book that babies snore like pigs (like snorting) and i had no clue about it

croy - i've been hungry for stuffed peppers, not spicy ones, just green peppers with meat inside. good luck with the test! i only had 1 quarter of french in college for a 
gen ed class, the teacher would only speak french, i was clueless but did ok. i had 3 years of latin in high school

davies - i feel them mostly really early in the morning, little taps, and then later in the morning. i think when they are in a growth spurt i don't feel them as much, like today i'm super tired (which also happens I think when they are growing) and i think they are sleeping

heart - so sweet about that song, can't wait to hear it one day! 

here are the boy/girl pics from the ultrasound on feb 27, i will get much clearer pics tomorrow at the anatomy scan. this was just my regular ultrasound...


----------



## hopeful23456

and i'm having boob issues today, very sore, esp on left side and itchy. more growing ;)


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, those scans are really helpful to me. You were 17+6. I was 17+5 with my scan and have been googling boy and girl potty shots to compare mine too. I'm anxious that they are going to tell me it's a boy afterall. But after seeing your boy potty shot, there is no question that mine doesn't look like that. You definitely have a boy in there! The girl is a little harder to tell but it certainly doesn't look like a boy. I can't wait for your anatomy scan tomorrow! You better post pics!!!


----------



## heart tree

When do we get some new bump shots girls? It's getting time we see some more. Sorry for the itchy boobs Hopeful! Mine seemed to have stopped growing, thank god. I'm sure they'll start again though.


----------



## heart tree

I'll start. This was 18+2


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/c18a8e2e.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous bump heart. Looks just like my first bump with Ella 16 years ago!!! Scary when I think bout that!!


----------



## hopeful23456

so cute heart! I will try and do one in the bathroom at work, lol. 
isn't it funny how unmistakable a boy is? you definitely have a girl. my boobs had stopped growing and now have started again with a vengeance. and my uterus is 1-1.5 inches above my belly button as of last thursday too. it can't really go too much farther i don't think. i'm basically measuring 3-4 weeks ahead compared to if i had 1 in there.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Daviess - no sickness today....arrrggg!! Oh well, hoping it comes back soon lol!!

Jen - so sorry you are having issues hun, DH made the decision not to have anyone there and at first I didn't agree, but when it came time I was very much on board and from the first contraction until the first 2 hours of her life I saw no-one but DH and the hospital staff. We didn't want anyone even just talking with us while I was in labor and DH made all phone calls outside the room...it was about me and him and it will be that way this time too! I wasn't mean about it though, I just told everyone that it was our baby and we are the ones who went through the pain of those losses and NO-ONE else shared that kind of pain with us so we just wanted it to be something between our little family! Of course I can get mean so everyone backed off and it helps when DH is a big guy and isn't afraid to tell someone off! Good luck, but remember: THis is YOUR baby and YOUR pregnancy and YOUR birthing experience and even if it requires some hurt feelings, DO NOT let anyone talk you into something YOU don't want to do, even DH! B/c trust me, after LO is born he'll be too happy to hold a grudge and probably be happy that yall did things YOUR way...it is his baby, but YOU'RE the one who has to be pregnant and give birth!!

Hopefull - beautifull scan pics!!

HEart - definatley think yours is still a girl lol!! Your pics are just so cute, looks like you're going to be one of those skinny pregnant ladies...I was and it was so much easier to loose the weight afterwards!!

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I can't wait to see a bump at the same gestation as me but with two babies in there! You must look really pregnant. You're right, boys are unmistakable. Of course I made the mistake of googling and some women said they were told a girl at their 20 week scan and it ended up being a boy. But after looking at a lot of potty shots, I realize a lot of them aren't as clear as mine was. My pictures are crystal clear. I wonder if some of those women had scans on older machines. I need to stop worrying! LOL!

Charmer, that's lovely advice for Jenny. I wholeheartedly agree. No one else suffered the pain of the losses. It really is about you and your husband. I'm going to also have my mother with me for the birth, but that's it. Everyone else can wait in the waiting room.

Don't worry about the sickness. It will return!

Em, your bump is BUMPTASTIC!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww you look gorgeous with your bump Heart! :cloud9:

Back from my 3d saline scan and everything is perfect!! No scarring no tissue no cysts no nothing all clear and the best bit... A good egg reserve!!!! :yipee: :yipee: . The thing that's stopping me getting my af is my corpus luteum which is now haemorrhaging which means it's going to go soon. He said I will ovulate next and then get my period. So relieved! It was painful but worth it to know that.


----------



## heart tree

Fili that is great news! Though I'm not surprised. I knew it was going to be ok babe. But I'm glad you got the reassurance you needed. Did he have any sense of a timeframe?


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Aww you look gorgeous with your bump Heart! :cloud9:
> 
> Back from my 3d saline scan and everything is perfect!! No scarring no tissue no cysts no nothing all clear and the best bit... A good egg reserve!!!! :yipee: :yipee: . The thing that's stopping me getting my af is my corpus luteum which is now haemorrhaging which means it's going to go soon. He said I will ovulate next and then get my period. So relieved! It was painful but worth it to know that.

yay! so happy for you! and now please STOP worrying lol!!!!!! the fact that everything looks great and you have a good egg reserve, does that make you think that maybe if you tried naturally just once more you might get lucky or are you still sure about waiting and going the IVF route?
so pleased for you!

Heart, you have the perfect bump!!!! im very jealous! im so bloated right now!


----------



## filipenko32

He didn't really say a timeframe but I got the impression from somewhere up to a month. I don't care though if I've got lots of eggs left and no scarring I can happily wait a month. Afterwards I went to look round the London dungeon to take my mind off things! It was great and quiet too but I wasn't scared. They have massive albeit caged rats in there and people jumping out at you. I liked looking at the where the prisoners were kept and the torture devices!!!!! I am a sicko!!, it was interesting tho! Then I went next door to the Britain at war museum which was good but a bit boring in comparison. After that I went shopping to get my nephew a teddy bear and a london bus toy and some postcards of London as he lives in Manchester and might go see them this weekend if our car gets fixed.


----------



## filipenko32

We're still gonna do ivf bumps I just want some help now I think more than anything, sometimes I think that I just need some of their fertility drugs and all will be good. X x


----------



## ttclou25

Fili - thats fab news glad everything looked good for you :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome news fili! I was going to tell you that i was on clomid 3 months in a row, my lining was fine (around 10 each time) but clomid can cause hostile cervical mucous which blocks the sperm. the first 2 months on clomid we just bd'd and bfns, the third month we did IUI and got preg (and m/c). that iui was late july. the iui bypasses the harmful cervical mucous.

tried to take bump pic in bathroom at work, too many people in and out of there, will try later


----------



## 3xscharmer

Awesome news fili!! Glad that things are looking good and that you had such an eventfull day! I hope you get some good drugs lol!!


----------



## bumpyplease

How you feeling Lou? Any twinges?


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: thanks girls and while I was feeling nervous in the waiting room I though of you all and it was like you were all with me, it gave me so much strength!!

Embo have I missed another of your bump pics? I've seen one, have you posted another somewhere? you don't have a journal do you?


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow lovely bumpage embo! You look great!

Fili there is a pic in embos preggo diary x


----------



## hopeful23456

if anyone is constipated, my acupuncturist said to drink tablespoon of honey in a glass of water. i haven't tried yet but i feel better after the acu now.


----------



## jenny25

Ok so here is my 13 week bump xx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/d916b389.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Lovely bump Jenny :) Your hairs nice too. Are you still dying it? I've been too scared up to now but my roots seriously need doing!


----------



## jenny25

I've had it coloured once and cut twice lol I might get it done again before the birth but that's it xx

And thank you darlin I'm just waiting on my dominos order bloody hank marvin ordered it like a hr ago where is my pizza lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Mmmmmm dominoes!! Our local dominoes closed down! I miss the scrummy. Barbecue sauce on the base with meatballs and other stuff. Damn it! I need pizza now :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

This is Jeff:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1245.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1298.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4









64958_10151372587960354_520130353_23279708_1681295549_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 5


----------



## puppycat

Here's bump pic from Saturday
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1309.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jenny25

Ooo lovely bump darling and poor soul is he ok ? 


That pizza was the dogs balls hahaha xx


----------



## puppycat

He's fine. £300 later - but he's worth it. Couldn't be without him. He's on my shoulder right now as it happens :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Love the bumps ladies! 

Puppy, I'm glad Jeff is okay. Guess you have to really "baby proof" your house! 

Jen, Sorry hubby ruined that shopping day. My hubby does that too sometimes, so frustrating. We're supposed to go have fun and focus on baby and he decides to be a prick! Oh well, I guess men just get like that. Stand your ground about finding out the sex though. I can't imagine trying to prepare a nursery without knowing the sex! Tell hubby that MIL is NOT going to be there for the birth and that's it. Not his choice, he's not giving birth. It really doesn't matter how much she's done for you, your birth experience is about you, not her, and not even hubby. Giving birth is one time that it is all about you, you , and you! Once the baby comes of course you are forgotten and life revolves around baby, but those few hours of labor are about you. :haha:

AFM- Feeling very sick today, been in my jammies all day and I think I'll head back to bed. I'm so blessed to have a great hubby and sons to help me. I'm a terrible sick person. :sick:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girl I will see how I feel this is my last pregnancy as I'm getting my tubes tied after this so I would like it stress free my consultant said she is very open for me to have any delivery I'd like natural or c section now I want natural but I could just turn around and say I want a c section and that way only one person is allowed into theatre lol xx


----------



## hopeful23456

cute bumps jen and puppy! 

puppy - how did they get the pin out of him? I had NO clue it was a lizard! showed my coworker the pic, crazy....


----------



## puppycat

Had to anaesthatise him and go through his mouth into his tummy. Poor Jeff


----------



## croydongirl

Back from school - and hoping I didn't do too badly on my test. I think I did ok, but I am not going to be expecting too much from the grade!

Baby is officially kicking now, no more swishing movements. I have felt a few real kicks today - I wish hubs was home. He did get the first kick the other night when he was pushing the doppler wand a little to hard into my belly and buggy didn't like it! It was precious to see his face when he got pushed away, he looked at me and said "there's a person growing in there" but this kicking is crazy! 

Are any of you thinking of fun ways to tell the gender to family? I thought about doing one of those cakes where we have a party and order a cake with frosting that would be pink or blue. We would not find out at the scan but have the doctor write the information down and would just give the baker the information from the doctor so we would all find out together when we cut the cake.
I don;t thin that's going to happen, I am too impatient now, even though I do like that idea a lot! I was thinking of telling J's parents in person with a balloon in a box, and when they opened it the balloon would float out, revealing the news. And with my parents, I thought I could get a t-shirt with 'prince in training' or 'princess in training' so when they came on skype they would see it. What do you think?

Do you have other ideas or plans?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beautifull bump pictures ladies!!

Croy congrats on the kicks!! As for telling...even though I'm nowhere close, I plan on announcing the gender and my pregnancy at the same time!! Which will hopefully be 16 weeks and I don't know if they do dvds, but if they do then we will just tell everyone that Olivia had some pictures done and pop in the dvd of the baby/sex, if they just do pictures we might buy a frame and wrap it up with a pic of the potty shot!

Puppy - sorry about your pet! Hope he is feeling better!


----------



## heart tree

Jen your bump is adorable!

Puppy, yours is too! That x-ray of Jeff is amazing. You should frame it. Poor guy. Glad he's ok.

Mom2, hope you start feeling better soon. 

Hopeful, still waiting for that bump pic! Also can't wait for your scan tomorrow.

Croy, that is such a cute idea with the cake. There is no way I could ever do that. I needed to know immediately. I just told people. I didn't really do anything cute. I was so excited I had to call everyone I knew.

I'm trying to upload your bump picture right now, but B&B isn't letting me. I'll keep trying.


----------



## heart tree

Here is Croy's latest bump!
 



Attached Files:







chrissie bump2.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ttclou25

bumpyplease said:


> How you feeling Lou? Any twinges?

I feelings now and then like he's coming out my bum or sudden sharp cervix pains, bit scared lol. Did self examination and at least 1cm dilated and cervix is soft, but reckon I have a few weeks at least . Hope your all good sweetie.. 

Bumps are looking good!!!


----------



## daviess3

Lovely bumps ladies Croy I can't wait for kicks! 
Fili fab news hun! X
Pups oh dear £300 at vets is never good! 
Hopeful I'm constipated badly! The earth moved for me earlier! Lol but I felt like I gave birth! Haha! Honey ok in pg? I didn't think it was? X

Tired an got bad trapped wind! Gonna buy windeze Tom! 1 week today will have had scan! How exciting! X


----------



## puppycat

Got DH to take a bump shot tonight, crazy how i've grown just from Saturday. Can't work out how to upload from my phone tho and i'm in bed now. Any ideas?


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy I started reading back and thought jeff was your brother or someone and then he's a lizard :rofl: cute lizard! Hmmm paper clips tasty! :saywhat:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: close! Jeff's my baby. I'm seriously weak for him!


----------



## filipenko32

Croy I'm sure you would have done well on your test and anyway youve already passed the most important test - the 12 week one!! :hugs:
Your bumps are amazing everyone!! Love them!


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy I hope you weren't effin and Jeffin' when you got the bill!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Lou you're ready to burst! You have a baby in your bum! LOL!

Davies, it doesn't sound like you have a baby in your bum, but it feels like it. I think honey is ok during pregnancy, just not ok to give to babies.

I feel so lucky, I haven't had any constipation.

Puppy, do you have a photobucket app? That's what I use from my phone. I downloaded the app and the you can upload pictures from your phone into Photobucket and then post them on B&B from photobucket. I can walk you through the steps if you want.


----------



## puppycat

Lol Fili i tried to play it cool like 'yeh we can totally afford that...' Whilst thinking f*ck!

Heart off to see if android do photobucket!


----------



## puppycat

Lol ummm think i might need that walk through Heart. Lol. Found upload but only giving me fb as an option?


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1311.jpg


----------



## jenny25

Gorgeous puppy xxx


----------



## puppycat

Sorry it is so big :blush:


----------



## croydongirl

Lovely bump pup. Do you feel like you are getting bigger every day? I have some days where I feel as though I could see my belly growing if I watched because it is happening so fast!!

Tomorrow I have a check up at the docs, and I am sure I will see some more lb's on the scale when I weigh in this time :)

Only a weeks to go until our scan !!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Good work Pups, you figured it out!

I'm loving my bump. I got my first dirty look yesterday. I knew exactly what it was as I know I've given them to pregnant women before. Though I was always very discreet about them. A woman and her friend were walking towards me. The woman's eyes went right to my belly and she stared at it with a disturbed look on her face until I passed them. Her friend didn't even seem to notice me. I can only imagine she's had fertility struggles. Women who haven't are usually pretty oblivious to pregnant bellies, or aren't bothered by them if they notice them. I felt bad for her. I wanted to tell her that I understood more than she knew. I imagine I'll notice more of those kinds of looks. I wonder if pregnant women who haven't had losses notice dirty looks like that. I guess I'm more in tune with that kind of stuff now.


----------



## APB

Hello girls! Sorry I haven't posted in a week, I have been on vacation. Boy did I miss a lot! This is such a busy thread.

I had my first scan today, and the baby looked great! Heart beat was 152 and he/she measured 7 weeks and 1 day, which is 2 days further than my last period dated. It's amazing how a peek at your little bean can make the pregnancy feel real. 

My last miscarriage I had a perfect scan and heartbeat at 8 weeks and still lost the baby 4 weeks later, so it's hard to be too hopeful, but seeing a heartbeat still gives me something to hold on to for the time being. 

My OB is referring me to a specialist for a consult on my MTHFR to see if I need to have Lovenox injections everyday to prevent clots. Does anyone else take lovenox injections (or something similar)..? 

So it is really neat seeing all of your bumps - you all look adorable! The second trimester is awesome!!

Heart - I tried going back to find out what happened with your scan since I was away on vaca when you had it, but I can't seem to find the post. It sounds like you were told it was probably a girl? That is so exciting, I know that is what you were hoping for. Any chance you can post the scan again or tell me what page the post was on? I'd love to see your pic  Also, I know everyone else was telling you this too, but I have two boys and you could TOTALLY tell they were boys at their 18 week scans. There was no doubt, so I'd be willing to bet it is a girl in that cute tummy of yours!


----------



## Smm3

Hi APB, I am in my 7th week with twins. I take lovenox injections daily for blood clots. At first I would pinch my skin and inject fast, that burned like hell. So now, I actually ice the area first then inject very slowly. I feel this alleviates the pain and bruising. Good luck.


----------



## APB

Thanks for the info SMM - do you have MTHFR as well? Or a different clotting disorder? And also are there any side effects from the injections?

And wow congratulations on the twins!! How exciting! Did you just find that out a recent scan?


----------



## heart tree

Adrienne, that's amazing news! What an incredible heart beat for 7+1. Congrats!!! I know the next few scans will be scary, but you've just crossed one hurdle. It's a step closer to your baby. Where did you go on vacation?

Here are a few of my posts with scan pics. Thanks for asking! I was just supposed to get my cervix checked, but the woman did a full anatomy scan and everything was perfect. They will still do the formal anatomy scan in 12 days. They told me the gender, but I didn't tell anyone until my husband came home. I wanted him to be the first to know. The first link is all the pics except the gender/potty shot. The second link is the girl shot. Let me know what you think!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ent-losses-come-join-us-630.html#post15836544

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ent-losses-come-join-us-631.html#post15837399


----------



## Embo78

Heart you just took me right back to the days when I used to get upset by pregnant tummys. I work in a hospital so it's pretty hard to avoid people!!
I remember my first venture out into the world after my second loss. We only went to the supermarket and we went really late, like 11pm, because I thought no chance of bumping into pregnant ladies/babies! No such luck. There was a heavily pregnant lady wandering around. Needless to say I had to leave.


----------



## jenny25

Hey I thought morning sickness goes by 12 weeks and not start now I've just ha my first experience in morning sickness oh btw good morning lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Morning Jen oh dear!! Lol hope it passes hun! X


----------



## jenny25

Lol thanks I actually laughed lmfao is that weird lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i have noticed i'm a different shape every day! Yesterday i felt huge!
Getting lots of kicks in my bum and stretching starfish type feelings like baby's trying to get out!


----------



## petitpas

Wow, loving the bump pics, ladies! I do mine every Friday so the next is not due until tomorrow. They are all in the first post of my pregnancy journal.

Fili, congrats on your scan! I also think you would be fine without IVF but if you have the money to spare and trust your doc then that is your decision and you are certainly more informed on the option than I am.

Jen, I cannot believe someone would force themselves into such a personal moment. I mean, you might be drugged, pooping, vomiting... you'll be sweating and exhausted. You'll have blood and juices and all kinds of noises coming out of you. Everything will be focussed on your foof. How dare someone invite themselves to that? No f*ing way!

Heart, I know the dirty looks you mean. I may have thrown the odd one out myself :blush:

Puppy, that x-ray is a work of art and worth every penny of £300. I agree that you should have a copy framed!


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I know I was like I know you leave your dignity at the door when you go in but I don't know how I will be I gave birth tok my first son with just my ex and his mum and it was weird an sore he was only 1lb5 so this baby will be bigger so I don't know how I will be with a bigger baby I do want a natural labour but the consultant said if I wanted a second c section I could that way I don't have to worry about anyone other than hubby beig jn the room but I don't want that I just don't want my bits on show too everyone xxx


----------



## ttclou25

Tried out the birthing pool last night - having been worrying the last few days im so close to the end im so worried something may go wrong. :wacko: I just want him to come now he feels so squished

[URL=https://s491.photobucket.com/albums/rr280/gembows/?action=view&current=bump.jpg][IMG]https://i491.photobucket.com/albums/rr280/gembows/th_bump.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HayleyJJ

morning ladies im feeling really good almost not pregnant but im not worried as i know i am lol

im very positive as well got scan 2 weeks monday will be 8 weeks then cannay wait xxx

how are you all?

Hey jen xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv just had my chunk weighed!! 11lb13! :o

chunky monkey!!!


----------



## filipenko32

You look amazing Lou!!! Ready to burst though!! Hope the birthing pool all goes to plan, will the water be cool or warm? 
Heart I just happened upon your scan pics, the one at 17.4 with the cute nose!!! :cloud9: must have missed them...:dohh: 
Hiya Hayley congratulations!! :cloud9: 
Tracie how is princess? 
Bumps how are you?


----------



## bumpyplease

Lou i cant stop looking at your bump pic - its awesome! you are so lucky all bump, looking heavy now though you poor thing! bet you cant wait to meet Ethan!


----------



## filipenko32

Apb that's great news!! 
Pip me and hubby are wondering about natural too again but for the mo we are going through with it. Had all tests done now aside from the day 3 hormones which i think will be ok :wacko:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she is growing teeth already! dribbling everywhere. only early stages but still there starting!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww she will be crawling and walking before you know it and girls usually talk faster than boys I think. My nephew was slow to talk at first.


----------



## filipenko32

Nothing is going to go wrong Lou it's going to be brilliant! X x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I want her to slow down! lol


----------



## ttclou25

Tracie - she sounds gorgeous i love chubby babies

Morning Fili, Bumpy and Hayley :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Smm3

APB- I was not diagnosed with MTHFR. But after having 2 miscarriages my blood work did show a small tendency to clot. 

I found out I was having twins on February 27! 2 sacs, 2 babies with heartbeats. I am so anxious to go back Monday. I just need to know everything is ok.


----------



## Neversaynever

Jen..tell your MIL to sod off :winkwink:I had the same row with my own mother with my first pregnancy...she assumed she was coming to the scan and I said nope...and while we are at it you won't be there for the birth either :haha: she said I will wait outside...I said you won't..she said I can't stop her.. I said I can and I will :finger: honestly...do what is right for you and tits to other people. As for hubby not letting you buy...I'd have shoved the vests up his ass :D

I'm in a weird argumentative mood today..please ignore :D :haha:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Lmfao. Never i love you :flower:


----------



## petitpas

Lou, you look fabulous! I wish you a birth like that fashion designer girl had on OBEM :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Never you crack me up I actually lol when reading that lol xxx

Hey Hayley xxx

Lou you look amazing xxxx

How is everyone ? 

Well after yesterday I brough in reinforcements I've paid for my mum to come visit as a mothers say present so she will be down from 3rd too the 9th April so hopefully she will help smooth things over I can't wait too spend time with my mum it's great 

Amanda is it today your mum is coming xxx


----------



## ttclou25

petitpas said:


> Lou, you look fabulous! I wish you a birth like that fashion designer girl had on OBEM :thumbup:

that would be amazing she was soooooo brave! :thumbup:


----------



## ttclou25

That sounds nice to have your mum down.. oh yes mothers day thats coming up!

Do you think anyones OH will get you a mothers day card! Id love to go into labour on mothers day! :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Oh yeah I can't wait so excited lol well I've got aarron so he gets me one but we both greed instead f mothers day fathers day gifts we will book a 4d scan for us both xx


----------



## heart tree

Morning!

Hopeful, have a great anatomy scan today. I imagine you are a little nervous. I know it will be brilliant. I didn&#8217;t have a chance to get too nervous because I didn&#8217;t know they were going to do an anatomy scan. Lucky me. Can&#8217;t wait for the update, pictures of the twins and a picture of your bump!

Lou, speaking of bumps, you look AMAZING! You are seriously all bump! You are going to be a yummy mummy after you give birth. I&#8217;m so glad you have the pool ready to go. Not long now until you meet your little man.

Jen, my nausea didn&#8217;t go away until week 14. Sorry you still have it! Yuk. I&#8217;m so glad your mom is coming to visit. That will be so nice. That&#8217;s going to be great to do a scan with her. I&#8217;m doing the same thing with my mom. My mom doesn&#8217;t arrive until next Wednesday. I can&#8217;t wait! Tim leaves for Europe today and I took the week off so I can enjoy the house to myself and nest. I&#8217;m looking forward to the time alone at home before my mom comes too.

Pip, can&#8217;t wait for the next bump piccy!

Haley, I&#8217;ll put your information for your scan on the front page. We keep track of scans that way. You are still so early. Try not to worry about how good you feel. 

Tracie, that is one big baby! 

Fili, I wonder what the success rate is of IVF with someone who clearly has no problems getting pregnant. I imagine you will have a much better chance than most women who pursue it. Can&#8217;t wait!

Andrea you are fucking hilarious! 16 weeks tomorrow!!

Not much to report here. Still pregnant, so it&#8217;s a good day!


----------



## heart tree

Oh and happy 19 weeks to Davies and Croy!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Blueberries have never looked so good to me. :haha:

Happy Mango Davies and Croy! 

Still lots of nausea going on here. Can't wait for my scan tomorrow! Hubby is leaving Sunday night for a week. He's goes to clerk school every year (he's our village clerk) and usually we go with him and enjoy some time off, but this year I don't think our bank account will let us go. :sad1:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i dont think shes that big lol... just long shes over 57cms now.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

.

I dont think shes chunky lol


----------



## jenny25

Aww she is sooo cute hun xxx


Amanda is love a week too myself I can't remember the last time I had that you lucky girl lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mom2 not long now for your scan. 

Bumpy you too. What time are your scans ladies?

Tracie that's a gorgeous picture! Look at her precious face.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes a mummy girl :D


----------



## bumpyplease

adorable tracie!

loving all the bump pics too ladies, im very jealous! im all bloat and yuck!

good luck for your scan mom2, first scans are always the worst but with your high numbers im confident it will be a good one!

mine is first thing heart, so i should have some news by the time you log in tomorrow. 8 weeks tomorrow, if tomorrows scan is good that will be the furthest i have ever got. I have lost 2 at exactly 8 weeks, one at 6 and one at 5. thats a bit scarey!! ok im a little nervous now!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck with your scan today hopeful!

and happy XX weeks to all those reaching a new milestone! too many to keep up with now, i always end up missing a few!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy did you ever have a hb with any of your other pregnancies? I have a really good feeling about this one. I think tomorrow is going to be a great scan. But I do understand your nerves.


----------



## croydongirl

Morning all,
Just had to stop by and see my little mango :) Happy mango day davies! And Amanda, you'll be here tomorrow!!

I have a standard docs visit today, just a check up. I like getting checked out it keeps me fears at bay. I was having some strange pains in the va-J-J yesterday so of course I panicked that I have an incompetent cervix or something, I have a friend who went into early labor because of that so its on my mind even though I have no reason to think I have the same issue, but I might get her to give my downstairs a once over to check all is good just to put my mind at ease. 

Ok, off to class to find out how my test went yesterday...cue the foreboding music!! ha ha


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I hope you enjoy every minute of your scan and we get pics!!! Can't wait!! :baby: :baby:
Heart that will be lovely to have time on your own and you'll have us too x x x
Bumps so excited for you cos I know you're gonna be one happy girlie!!!! :cloud9: bumps is this the first time you've measured ahead, were you always slightly behind dates last time? If so the. You doubly have nothing to worry about x x x
Mom2 look at your betas! Wow! You definitely have a sticky bean in there!! If i remember rightly when I was chatting to you during your last pregnancy the betas were no where near as good??
Mangoes :yipee: !!! 

:wohoo: all the preggos are doing well! :wohoo: 
Look at you mangoes!


----------



## filipenko32

...and you're a mango now heart practically!


----------



## daviess3

Afternoon ladies! I brought windeze for trapped wind to take on my week off!! Love it! Haha I have 9 days off brilliant! Croy were mangos! R they big? I had funny lil pains to but Doppler checked an all good! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Scan went awesome, everything looks great, post pics later. Boy and girl confirmed. It was hot in there and I almost fainted, plus from laying on my back. So I laid to one side for the rest of the scan, took day off today. Super happy but tired.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck croy!! It's happy music!! https://www.youtube.com/embed/s6GTYC_NmmI


----------



## filipenko32

Where's the pic tracie?? Can't see her!


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant hopeful!!!! I'll find you some happy music too!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful check this out it's hilarious! I think one is accusing the other of pinching his sock what do you think!?! https://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/news/scitech/110330-babbling-twins-babies-talking-youtube


----------



## bumpyplease

heart tree said:


> Bumpy did you ever have a hb with any of your other pregnancies? I have a really good feeling about this one. I think tomorrow is going to be a great scan. But I do understand your nerves.

I had a hb with my first but my scan was at 7 weeks and I was measuring a week behind.
I've never measured ahead before so keeping everything crossed! 

Hopeful congrats you are so lucky with one of each!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Hopeful you must be on :cloud9: 

I'm on that cloud for you! That's such wonderful, wonderful news. Can't wait for all the pics! Please post potty pics if you got any. I need to compare! LOL!

I'm working, but will check out your links later Fili.


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy, that is very encouraging. I have an even better feeling for your scan tomorrow. This is your keeper.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

sorry fili i took it off :)


----------



## Tititimes2

Just popping in to say hi and hope you all are doing great.

heart- A girl! Awww so wonderful my friend. I can't believe 18 weeks have passed. Wow. I'm so so happy for you hon. :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Thank you Titi. How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Hopeful I hope you enjoy every minute of your scan and we get pics!!! Can't wait!! :baby: :baby:
> Heart that will be lovely to have time on your own and you'll have us too x x x
> Bumps so excited for you cos I know you're gonna be one happy girlie!!!! :cloud9: bumps is this the first time you've measured ahead, were you always slightly behind dates last time? If so the. You doubly have nothing to worry about x x x
> Mom2 look at your betas! Wow! You definitely have a sticky bean in there!! If i remember rightly when I was chatting to you during your last pregnancy the betas were no where near as good??
> Mangoes :yipee: !!!
> 
> :wohoo: all the preggos are doing well! :wohoo:
> Look at you mangoes!

That's very true. With my last pregnancy my HCG never got over 10,000. At 7 weeks it was less than 6,000. So my numbers are way higher this time! I'm very excited about my ultrasound, I have a great feeling! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful, that's such wonderful news! I can't believe they keep it that hot! Where I go they always keep it so cold that I'm shivering the entire time. Don't know why they like to torture us like that.


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps I REALLY think your worries are over now :yipee: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie87 said:


> sorry fili i took it off :)

Bloody he'll I'm not on here for 5 minutes and I miss a princess pic!! :hissy: :haha:. This thread is like a formula 1 thread!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ill put it back 1 min!! plus formula 1... yum!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:D 

youv got 5 mins lol


----------



## filipenko32

Awwwww so cute!!!!! That is such a lovely photo you both look so happy. I love her smile :cloud9:.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i have such better pics of her smile. some real amazing ones. :D


----------



## filipenko32

Right hubby is watching footy and it's so boring. My friend called me tonight and she is having problems actually getting pregnant. She has been trying for 1.5 years now :shock:.I'm not sure what's worse...


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks girls, I am so lucky after all the bs the past couple of years. 
I still can't believe it

Fili- I've seen that clip before, it's so cute! I think it was on the news here

Heart- no crotch pics this time! I have a couple of profile pics will post tomorrow. still so tired and in bed. Its cool to know where they are in you, and what the feelings are coming from, the girl kicks me upper left of belly button and boy kicks lower right. Boys feet are by girls head. 
They are both 10 ounces and boy measured 19 + 5 and girl 19 + 2 (right on date) 
Their feet are over 1 in long. They took so many pics, it was an hour for the pics. I just got a few for home, profiles and feet
They take so many measurements.


----------



## daviess3

Girls has anyone else had like an acheyness like pulled muscle at the inside of leg at the very top either side of there vagina! An i tried to put my slipper on earlier tried to stand on one leg but couldnt felt to achey! Im not worrued as hearing healthy hb!! x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies only when Ive done too much :sex: during fertile time!! :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

haha fili forgot wwhat thats like!! Not been up to that much lately!!! This weekend told hubby!! Haha!

Googeld it describes spd my sis an friend had that!! Great!!x


----------



## ttclou25

fili - you def got that right this thread is formula 1 - i struggle to keep up i go away a few hours and then theres another 5 pages to catch up :wacko::haha:

Hopeful - so glad your scan went well sweetie - how exciting having a boy and a girl, perfect!! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Me neither Davies to be honest - I can't be bothered, no point! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

My womb is like a ghost town with tumbleweed blowing in it at the moment so if bd ing ain't gonna bring me my af or a baby I can't be bothered!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, back from the doctors. Everything was ok but this was the first time I felt as though my doc thought I was asking too many questions and just didn't take me seriously. I was having some pains in the hoo haa which I mentioned and I told her I knew they cold be normal but I was concerned that my cervix might not be up to scratch or something. I asked if they would check it at the anatomy scan and she tells me, "if there is a history of cervical incompetence they would check it" Thankfully I have never had to have an experience of cervical incompetence. This is my first long term pregnancy I have no idea if there will be a cervical problem. Hoping the ultra sound tech will give it a once over if I ask next week but I just felt like my doctor kinda brushed me off. I don't like to feel rushed. I don't expect to be in with her for hours but I see her once a month and that's the only time to ask questions. I think she forgets that I have had so many losses and might need a little extra support or time to have my fears heard.

I also gained about 8lbs according to the docs scales. I think its more like 5, but she told me not to gain that much again for the next visit. According to the docs records I have only gained 10lbs. I don't think that is too much even if that was right, I don't thin its quite as much as that (I weigh myself naked in the am and there I have different clothes every time, today I had a baggy sweater they told me I didn't need to take off)

Usually I am so excited to go to the docs and hear its all going well, but today I just felt kinda bummed out when I left, like I got told off and didn't really have any answers because she didn't check anything on me except the heart beat so now I am left to worry for another week until the scan to make sure everything is ok. 

Ok, sad face needs to leave. I have a healthy baby in there. I know I am blessed, I am just nervous it will stay that way.


----------



## ttclou25

Croy - i felt the same around the same time as you - i had these weird twinges down low and i convinced myself that my cervix was not up to the job and the baby may come too early... i ended up making a private scan, they did the dildo cam scan to meaure the length of my cervix and it was very shut and a good 5cm long. But i know the reassurance was a relief, so i would ask at your scan if they can measure it, but try not to worry xx


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks Lou. I just needed some reassurance, and in the past the doc has been so good at that but this time she seemed distracted. I have always been so confident in my choice of doctor and not midwife and today was the first day I doubted my decision. Baby's heartbeat was great and I hope if I mentioned anything that could be a problem I hope she would have acted on it and checked or asked more questions but I felt like she had already decided nothing was wrong with me and didn't really listen. 

Thanks for your reassurance. It means a lot. So excited for your little guy to make his appearance!!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I can't wait to see those pics. Post as many as you want. We'll all coo. I imagine it must have taken an extra long time with two in there! Imagine what Octo-mom went through? 

Davies, I just gave up some :sex: for my hubby. I'm about to drive him to the airport and he needed a little release. But no sperm inside! Ever since my doctor said it can make the cervix soft and open, sperm is off limits. But I did allow myself to have an O. It felt good but now my uterus hurts a little bit. Baby was fine though. Of course I ran to my doppler immediately after! LOL!

Croy, that is very disappointing. I think that's why I decided to go with the high risk doctor. She's treating me much more cautiously than my other doctor was. My other doc didn't even think to check my cervix even though I've had 4 D&Cs. Definitely ask next week. It's easy for them to check. They checked with a belly scan first, but then also did the transvaginal scan just to double check. I'm sure yours is fine though. And I just KNOW that little baby is doing great in there. 

Off to drive my hubby to the airport. I'm going to miss him, but am looking forward to having the house. Bye for now!


----------



## ttclou25

I know when i saw my nhs dr about it first he thought i was cookoo and it hurt that he thought i was nuts and wasnt taking me seriously and i had the same have you got a history of it - well no i never been this pg before. :nope: 

I guess these people havent had a rough journey and dont realise how we feel, but i would def just ask them to check on your next scan, it cant hurt and only takes a few minutes - but just as reasurance i had the exact weird feeling like you mention around the same time as you :hugs: x

Heart - yay to house to yourself, i love having the whole bed lol - but i bet youll miss him lots x


----------



## puppycat

Hopeful it does sound like SPD hun, it doesn't need to become an issue if you're careful and take your time. Don't stand on one leg, lol. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Croy,that is not on at all, but it sounds like your doc was upset about something herself they are only human but that doesn't solve your problem does it? I would make an appointment to see someone else if I were you, your peace of mind is paramount. I recently had an ultrasound and insisted on a saline scan just to make sure everything was ok and the peace of mind is such relief. After all you've been through you need to put yourself first. Stupid doctor!! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- that is round ligament pain and normal stretching; google it. A warm washcloth over the sore ligaments helps. I had it really bad and had scan next day, all was well. Then it was gone and hasn't come back like that (yet)
Happy 19 weeks! 

Croy- that sucks for them to treat you that way. Next time maybe ask them to write down the plan, when scans will be and what they will be doing. I'm lucky as my Obgyn is my re and high risk and she writes it all down, so helpful. They check cervix every 2 weeks, just externally as they can see it well enough, I know they do internal too but I havent had to have one internal. 
Happy 19 weeks!

We will be having our glucose tolerance tests soon too! Which I hear is gross but will be good to know the results

Heart - yay for bd and o'ing! Hope you have fun with the place to yourself and then your mom there. She still in MA?

Lou- love the pic! Looks like you are in a hottub

Jen- cute bump pic too! 

My boobs are going crazy, getting big and hot and red. My coworker said she would put bags of frozen peas on hers when she was preg. 
I will really try and post pics tomorrow, still feeling a little woozy, so strange.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, my belly is starting to feel itchy, so I can relate. What week is the glucose tolerance test? I'm not looking forward to it, but know it's important.

My mom lives part time in Massachusetts (Cape Cod) and part time in Florida. She retired early and she and my step-father bought a condo in Florida where they could spend the winters. Unfortunately he got dementia and died so they never were able to realize their retirement dreams together. But she's developed quite a nice life for herself in Florida. Her sister also has a condo there, and also has a house on Cape Cod, so they are always near each other. It's a pretty nice life she has, but I imagine she would give it all up to have my step-father back. He is very missed. So she'll be coming from Florida to visit me. At the end of May, she'll go back to the Cape. Then in late July she'll come back out here for the birth! YAY! She and I are very close and I miss her terribly.

I working on the daunting task of cleaning out my house. There is so much stuff we have to get rid of to make room for baby. I just want it done! It's going to take a loooong time. 

Ugh, that orgasm left me feeling crampy for about an hour. It's gone now, but as good as it felt in those few seconds, I'm not sure it was worth it. I'm glad I could give my hubby a nice going away gift though. He better be thinking of me when he goes to the red light district in Amsterdam! LOL!

Post your pics when you can. I wonder why you are still feeling woozy. Take it easy tonight.


----------



## heart tree

I've just realized that I've been feeling baby kick from the outside! For the past week or two I've been having little "muscle spasms" in my uterus. Sometimes if I put my hand there quick enough, I could feel the "spasm" on my hand. But as I've felt them more, I'm realizing they are in different places. And they happened when I used my doppler twice. She likes to kick the doppler. I'm feeling her a lot tonight, and if my husband were here, he'd be able to feel her too! I can't believe how early I'm feeling this. Anyone else feeling these? It's incredible. :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- that's awesome to feel the kicks! I think I felt one from the outside earlier tonight which was the first i tried to feel it. 
I think my glucose test is at 24 wks maybe? Need to check, time flies so it will be here before we know it.


----------



## heart tree

Did it feel like a little twitch or muscle spasm? I bet you felt one of them! YAY!!!

24 weeks is Viability Day! Can you believe we're only 5 weeks away from V Day?


----------



## heart tree

Just want to wish Bumpy and Mom2 good luck tomorrow! I hope you are able to stay calm and enjoy your scans. xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Heart that's so wonderful!! I always feel tearful when I read your posts like that x x x
Bumps - everything's going to be wonderful sweetie, I can't wait to see you super excited!
Good luck mom2 same goes for you!!


----------



## jenny25

Round two of being sick woo go me shall we go for a hatrick tomorrow lol how is everyone ? Well last night untold mil at the next scan which her and my mum will be there that I'm finding out the sex of the baby he never really said anything apart from that I wouldn't be able to keep it a secret so I said I would I hate being judged on my ability too keep a secret or not xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Bumpy is super excited!!!!!

Bumpy-bean is perfect measuring 8+3 and 18mm!! I even got a picture this time!! Waiting to see consultant but will post pic later! I've never had a pic before!!! Looking less like a blob and more like a jellybaby! Hehe

Thanks for all your support girls!!!


----------



## jenny25

Awww excellent bumpy I'm really pleased for you xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks Jenny sorry you are feeling rough again x


----------



## jenny25

I'm ok Hun to be honest just plodding along 

I seen one of the most horrible things this morning a poor kid got knocked down outside my sons school I can't get the image of the little kid out of my head he was only 5 :-(


----------



## daviess3

Omg Jenny was he ok? That's awful! X 

Yay bumpy share that pic!! Xx

Puppy it was me not Croy thanks hun has gone this morning! So maybe growing pain? X

Hopeful I had dizzy spells an breathlessness I have a bit of sugar an sit down just take it easy hun! Xc

Heart I didn't dtd last night told him tonight! Lol! I had that pain after o to but soon goes! X

Croy I wonder if we had the same sort of pains? I'm going to ask if they can see my cervix at my scan to, hope u feel better hun x

Afm I had a dream my af came!! An I couldn't have sex!! Then got a text from my friend today to say her baby is fine but she's been in hospital with heavy bleeding she has a clot next to baby an has to take it easy she's 13 weeks x
An my bump seems to have moved right up to belly button?! X


----------



## puppycat

Ugh! Love it when peopleget all Bholier than though' with their opinionated FB statuses then say nothing when you provide evidence to show they're wrong. So admit you don't know what you're talking about already and stfu. Grrr! Lol


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I think so hun horrible horrible xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

why do i always get the villiage idiot on the phone when i ring places. I just rang up to see about baby swim classes or courses and she spoke to me like i was 5! cow!


----------



## ttclou25

bumpy - so pleased the scan went well - i look forward to seeing your jellybaby later :flower:

Jen - sorry to hear your not feeling great, also how horrific the child got knocked down hope hes ok x


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm back home! Here is my jelly baby!!!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/410ef0d4.jpg

Davies bump pic??!
Jen that's horrible about that little boy poor thing I hate things like that.

Pups Lou Tracey you ok?

Heart my next scan is in 2 weeks on 23rd march can you add to front page for me?

Good luck mom2 with your scan later today x


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news bumpy!! So so happy for you and... I told you so! Gosh you just must be feeling absolutely elated, I can't imagine! Does your doctor know who you were seeing? He must be pleased. X x x


----------



## bumpyplease

hi fili! thanks honey! im very pleased, seems like its 5th time lucky for a few of us now, and i think you will definitely be next! i still have a little way to go but feeling positive as everything is looking perfect! xx


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy 5th time lucky for lot of us here! It's strange but true an lovely! Fab pici think looks girly!! Dont no y far to early to tell!! But love guessing! 

Jen will u b able to find out if lil boys ok? 

Spoke to my friend who's 31 weeks pg an she said its stretching I'm feeling I feel like my hips have pressure on them! She said she used to get that! An then the next day she would notice growth! Which is how I felt! X


----------



## filipenko32

davies your little baby is growing growing growing! :cloud9: x x Hope your friend is ok!


----------



## jenny25

Yeah Davies the bis brother is in aarrons class at school I think he will be ok xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hope so Jen x 

Done nothing today hips hurt! Still on sofa in my dressing gown! X


----------



## hopeful23456

bumpy - so happy for you! cute pic! 

jen - feeling bad for that little boy, kids can be so mean sometimes. hope you feel better!

tracie - how old do they need to be for swim classes? if you go, hoping you can get video of it, that would be so cute

davies - growing quickly! put a warm washcloth on the soreness, it should help. i didn't for awhile and after i did it helped me


----------



## heart tree

Ahhh, Bumpy, what a wonderful way to wake up! And with a pic too! You made my morning lovey. This little one is a fighter. Lucky number 5! Take that low AMH!! So very pleased for you.

Davies, ha ha at not DTD last night! Honestly I don't blame you. My hips hurt too. I think I overstretched them in yoga though. 

Jen, I never got bullied like that, but sometimes kids weren't nice to me when I was younger. I'm really sensitive to that kind of stuff now. I would be very upset too. Sorry you aren't feeling well.

Oh now I can't remember what else I read. It's only 6:20am here. Still waking up.

Hubby made it to London. I'm officially on vacation for the next 2 weeks. Very happy. And I'm a mango!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

after first injections so 8-12 weeks


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks heart and hopeful!

heart are you doing anything nice, two weeks vacation sounds amazing! bet you are missing hubby already though!


----------



## heart tree

I do miss him a little. I'm going to finish sewing my friend's baby blanket and then start working on the blanket for my baby. I'm going to start cleaning out the front room that is going to be the nursery. It's a mess! And in general I'm just going to be mellow around the house. 

My mom comes to town next week and we'll just hang out. Very relaxing.


----------



## Embo78

Phew!! That took me ages to catch up!! And now I've forgotten what I've just read :rofl:

I'm back in the swing of things at work but there's been a few changes! Eg I can still do the work I was doing before its just much slower!! And I have to write to do lists because I forget more than a couple of things in my head!! Baby brain. I hate coming home and thinking, poop I forgot to do such a thing!!

I'm still not feeling kicks on the outside but I don't think I will for a while. I have an anteria placenta :( Does anyone else?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Embo, did you see that Bumps has had a good scan and she's definitely got a keeper in there! It's impossible to keep up in this thread!


----------



## heart tree

Em, I must not have an anterior placenta since I'm feeling the kicks. I'm like you, I have to write lists all the time! Actually, I was just writing one! But I had to do that before I was pregnant. Can't blame it on the baby brain really. I think it's just worse now!


----------



## daviess3

Hi embo I have a posterior placenta! An I can't feel them! An I don't have lots of fat on my stomach or anything but I feel movement I'm not even sure I have felt kicks! What's everyone else got placenta wise? X


----------



## daviess3

Morning heart! I just had my afternoon nap! Pleased hubby got here safely! Now relax an enjoy the space! X


----------



## Embo78

Yes I did see that Fili! Can't believe I forgot everything I read!

Congrats bumpy! Have you posted a scan pic?


----------



## Embo78

There's an interesting thread in 2nd tri saying - Anterior placenta = boy.
Posterial (sp) placenta = girl.
It's not 100% spot on but for the most part it's correct :)

I can definitely feel him every single day. I'm feeling him right now cos I've just eaten olives and I had my first proper kick yesterday at work. It was quite strong so I wonder if I would've felt him if I'd had my hand on my tummy?!


----------



## heart tree

They didn't tell me where my placenta was, but I'm going to ask at my next scan. That's interesting about anterior being boy and posterior being girl! Even more evidence that Davies is having a girl!!!

You might have felt him with your hand on your tummy. When I start to feel those stronger kicks, I put my hand on my tummy immediately. I can often feel her on my hand. 

Davies, my husband is at Heathrow airport right now waiting to catch a flight to Amsterdam. I told him to go outside and yell hello to all of my girls in England! So, get your ears ready! LOL!


----------



## Embo78

Hellooooooooooo Tim !!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

you all wait till your tummys start dancing. its weird when you see an arm or leg appear then a bum does a complete 180.
Or when baby does a 360! that made me sick lol.


----------



## daviess3

Ah I heard him!! Weathers miserable here! He's lucky he's moving on to Amsterdam! 
Thanks embo I'm off to check out that thread! I have had that placenta being left or right can make a difference but not front or back! My friends is front an she's due in 9 weeks so we will find out what she has! Interesting! X


----------



## Embo78

Oooo you've just took me back tracie!!! I remember putting a bowl on my tummy and Oliver actually used to kick it off my tummy!! We used to have fun trying to decide what was sticking outta me.. Arm, leg, bum, elbow!!!!
Very strange, but wonderful all at the same time!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

and btw the placenta position is a wives tale.


----------



## Embo78

Strangely enough Davies it's been correct every time for me! Posterial with both my girls!
Anteria with both my boys!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

feet was izzys main part to be constantly stuck outta me. her back i could see move when i was in the bath, iv had knees and elbows all sticking outta me and iv woke up before and ses all on one side and i have a major wonky bump lol. 

I used to put my phone on my tummy and shed move it. never kicked it off tho but thats because she was stuck in one place


----------



## Embo78

Did you get feet in the ribs tracie? Ouchy!! And what about the hiccups at 3am!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i got her butt in my ribs and a foot tucked under her bum. hence constant heartburn. she only got hiccups in the morning.


----------



## bumpyplease

scan pic on page 694 embo, thanks for the congrats, feeling really happy and amazed today!

Love all your talk about kicks and movement, cant wait for that! the chubby bloated stage is not very glamorous!

helllooooooo hubby heart!!!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

I had an anterior with Olivia, couldn't feel her move until well after 20 weeks...at my 20 week ultrasound, I remember how weird is was to watch her kick at the ultrasound wand but not be able to feel it! Thats when they told me that my placenta was in front of the baby and that's why I couldn't feel movement! Even after I did start feeling her though, it was always either on the sides or really high up, even when she kicked in the middle I could see my stomach jump but couldn't feel it! It was kinda weird!

Bumpy - Congrats on the awesome scan! Beautiful pic and I know you are feeling better now after such great news!!

Heart - I'm crazy over here, I got the orange glucose drink and it tasted like those (hug) drinks I used to drink as a child, I totally liked it lol!! Have actually met a few ppl who've like the orange as well! 

Jen and Daviess - hope yall are feeling better! 

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - threw up this am! Seems to come and go every couple of days and on my off days I have very light waves of nausea at odd times during the day! Boobs not sore today lol! Scan on Wed...nervous and excited, just hope baby is growing and healthy!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer how are you feeling? Almost 8 weeks! Do you have your scan booked yet?

Tim says hello back to you all! 

Love the stories of feet and elbows! I can't wait for that stage! She's clearly already an active baby and likes to kick.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ultrasound went great! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

One perfect little baby measuring 7weeks and 2 days!:happydance::kiss:

Heartrate of 141!:yipee:

I'm actually having a baby!!!!:happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 7w+1d.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy, I'm so happy for you. Great pic!

Charmer, I pray the days fly by for you. Wednesday's not too far. 

AFM- I'm off to see my doctor. This will be my first appointment, what a good appointment it will be, finally! I had a wonderful ultrasound tech. She let me see the screen the entire time and told me the measurements and heartrate. She also told me that ovulated from my left ovary this time, last two times its been from my right. So maybe lefty gives better eggs. :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

yay im so excited for you mom2!!!! lovely day of great news to start the weekend!

i bet you are over the moon, its the best feeling isnt it!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Mom2!!! Great news honey! What a lovely scan pic and great hb for 7+1. Good day all around.

Charmer, I'll add your scan to the front page. Wednesday will be here soon enough sweetie.

I'm excited to hear you liked the glucose drink! I like orange things. Maybe I'll like it too! Now I'm getting all excited for it! LOL!


----------



## croydongirl

Mom2 - Fab news!!! So happy for you. Cute little bean you have in there!

Bumpy - awesome pic!

What a day of good news to wake up to!

It's Friday! I am so excited only a week and a half left of this quarter. SO EXCITED!

Ok, need to get going to school, but I will check in later, baby is kicking and punching today. I wish he/she was more active when hubs is here. In the morning when he has left for work and in the afternoon around 2pm are peak movement times. I am sure the activity will get stronger and more constant but its hard thats its unpredictable when hubby is so excited to feel it.

Happy Friday ladies :)


----------



## croydongirl

Wednesday is turning into a BIG scan day! ha ha Let's hope with so many of us excited for Wednesday it will make time move faster!

Heart - happy Mango week!


----------



## heart tree

Yay for an active baby Croy. Almost done with school and even less time before you find out who your baby is!!! EEEEEKKKK! I can't wait!

We have 4 scans next Wednesday! Charmer, FloridaGirl, Croy and Davies!


----------



## heart tree

Croy we posted at the same time. Great minds think alike! LOL! Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## jenny25

Aww fantastic news about the scan darling made up for you xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2 - congrats on the scan, precious picture! 

heart - happy 19 weeks mango!

placentas - my girl is anterior and boy is posterior, I feel both of them, girls foot is really high, above my belly button the to the left and that's the foot I felt the earliest.

3x- those sore boobs will be back ;) 

davies - are we all going to have to wait until you have your baby to find out it's gender? ;) 

croy - so precious to feel them

tracie - i was thinking that when they start doing flips and arms and legs looking like they are coming out of your stomach, it may make me feel a little nausea too...


----------



## puppycat

Which is which? Anterior posterior??


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful yes indeed Hun!! Team yellow for us!! My friend is going mad she's really inpatient! Lol! Sorry? We can all guess though!! Xc

Mom2 fan news congrats x


----------



## daviess3

Pup posterior is back anterior is front! Mine is back but it worries me I feel wiggling etc an little twinges but not a full blown kick an it's normally when im sitting of laying! Anyone else have that? Should I worry? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, sweetie, don't worry. I was shocked that I could feel mine. I think I'm running on the very early end. I googled it last night and many, many, many first time moms don't feel the kicks until 22 weeks or later. Your baby is doing just fine. Only 5 more sleeps until you see your little one. It's going to be a great scan honey.


----------



## puppycat

If they don't mention it can u safely assume you're posterior?


----------



## hopeful23456

davies - mine are like taps, not like a big kick. 

puppy - i would ask them, they didn't tell me but I had heard the whole gender theory and asked them about it


----------



## hopeful23456

pics from yesterday. heatbeats were 152 and 154 I think? 
baby a on left (girl) and baby b on right (boy)


----------



## Embo78

I had to ask at my gender scan pups. I don't think they just tell you iykwim.

Excellent news mom2. Great pic too :)

Bumpy lovin your scan pic! Don't know how I missed it, must've skimmed right past it :dohh:

Ahhhh how precious hopeful. Such clear pics :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hiiiiiiiiiii tim!!! I'm 20 minutes away from heathrow airport by tube so if he want to pop in for a cup of tea and some biscuits he can!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful they are AMAZING!!!! You must be over the moon! How do you sleep at night? I would be too excited!


----------



## filipenko32

Buuuuummmmmppppppsssss! Where are you? I can't be bothered to pm you :haha:. Just wanted to tell you that my second test for anticardiolipin came back normal. That is one abnormal when preggo and one normal when not preggo. So to say for sure if I have antiphospholipid syndrome they will do one more test. Did you have this done?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - yay for a great scan! Yup, you're having a baby lol!!

Heart - thanks for adding me!! 

Hopefull - your babies are so beautifull!!

Yay for all the Wednesday scan girls...glad to know I'm not alone! Lets hope time just flies on by!!

My boobs hurt again lol!! I am so optimistic today! This is the second pregnancy that I've had this many symptoms and the first was with Olivia!! As long as my ultrasound next week is good, then there is no reason to think that I will miscarry b/c normally at 8 weeks I have started the process so good scan should equal baby!


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, your babies are totally cute already!

Congratulations on all the fabulous scans today! And mango week!

As far as I know they check your placenta at the 20 week scan and only let you know if it is low-lying (guess, which one I have :haha:). They might write the position in the report that goes into your notes.


----------



## filipenko32

My sister had a low lying placenta and everything was ok x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Great news mom2!!


----------



## jenny25

Fili I have antiphospholipid syndrome x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I'm not too worried. 9 out of 10 move up by 32 weeks.

I've just added a new bump pic to the first and last posts of my journal.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, those babes are so damn cute! OMG!!! Ok, now let's see that twin bump of yours.

Fili, does that mean you have the clotting disorder or not? I'm confused. 

Charmer, great news on all the symptoms!

Pip, off to go look at that glorious 3rd Tri bump now!!!


----------



## Embo78

Great bump pip :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Ladies what can I take for toothache? I have adult bonjela? Can I have anything use anything? Help?! X


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I had:

1 antiphospholipid test when I was pregnant = abnormal result
1 antiphospholipid test when not pregnant = normal 

They will want to do one more and if they get 2 of the same that's the diagnosis i'll get. I will check with her whether I needed to be in a non-pregnant state for all next week when I see her. 

Where's your hubby now? Are you ok on your own? x x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies don't take anything yet! let me check for you


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you so much, ladies. I just got back from seeing my doctor and he's very encouraged. Great news is he's sending me for another scan in 10 days! :wohoo:
He said everything looks great, but he doesn't want me to have anxiety (which I don't at all) so he's sending me in again. Woohoo! I can't wait to see the progress! This time was so cool, I could see the hand and foot plates, baby was adorable. My ultrasound tech showed me baby and heartbeat before she did anything else, she was great!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks fili ur a sweetie I'm in pain help!! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy Mango, Heart! Does it make you crave mangos? Ever since I became a blueberry I've been craving blueberries. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies, OUCH! I'm so sorry. Tooth pain is the worst. Call that dentist right away!


----------



## Neversaynever

mom2...great news on your scan

Bumpy...:wohoo: for you too

Hopeful love those twin pics :cloud9:

Pip...need to check out your beauty of a bump

Just a quickie and selfish post from me :blush: just come out on FB...bought balloons to release on the beach in Wales for the weekend for our second baby as Furry would have been due on the 13th (next Tuesday) so feeling a tad emotional :sad2:

Happy weekend all :hugs:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats mom2! what good news! i do think about eating the foods on the tickers ;)

nsn- that is sweet of you to release the balloons. 
congrats on 16 weeks!


----------



## heart tree

Davies I'm not sure what you can take! If it persists, you might need to see your dentist.

Fili, if you had an abnormal result during pregnancy, wouldn't it be best to follow the protocol for treating it while you are pregnant, rather than going off of two normal results when not pregnant? Still confused.com.

Mom2, what day is your next scan. I could do the math, but I'm on vacation!

I did buy some mangoes the other day. Think I'll have one with some kiwi and yogurt for a snack. :thumbup: 

Andrea, I love the balloon idea. I just had a due date on March 5 and I completely forgot about it! That baby never had a heartbeat so I wasn't as attached to it I guess.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Next scan should be on the 19th, but I haven't made the appointment yet with the hospital. 

NsN, I bet this is an emotional time for you. I think the balloon release is wonderful.


----------



## daviess3

Never lovely idea, xx

Dentists in uk are shut sat sun!! You can try find an emergency!! B a pain in arse though! I taken paracetamol for first time in pregnancy! Brushed my teeth extra good sn mouthwashes now in bed! Thanks for advice ladies x

Fili do when will they test again? X


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, I'll put the 19th as your tentative date. That's when I have my 20 week scan (well, 20+3 but who's counting? LOL!)

Davies, paracetamol is supposed to be just fine in pregnancy. I think that was a wise thing to do. I had a pretty bad toothache a few days ago, but I also had a stuffy nose. I realized later it wasn't my tooth at all, but my sinuses that were irritating the nerve in my tooth. I don't feel it anymore.


----------



## bumpyplease

Sorry fili I'm here now! I had that test when not pregnant but it was fine but I'm wondering if it would still be fine if they tested when pregnant? Interesting! Strange how some of the tests change. I think that is the case with me and progesterone. I'm convinced mine is low yet when tested and not pregnant it was fine, thankfully they are treating me with cyclogest anyway! I agree with what heart said though, hopefully they will follow protocol when you are next pregnant just in case.

Hopeful lovely pics!
Davies toothache really sucks I hope it's eased by the morning
Never that's a lovely idea thinking of u xx


----------



## jenny25

Fili both my tests came back abnormal I actually have the number somewhere I think it was 17.7 in my recent test x


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I think the antiphospholipid test is only supposed to be done when not pregnant. In fact, I remember having to wait for six weeks after a loss to be retested. I've had the test a number of times because doctors just don't want to believe I don't have APS. It would make no difference if I did as I am on heparin and aspirin anyway :dohh:


----------



## petitpas

Davies, any chance you could see an out of hours dentist over the weekend?
A private one if no NHS available? How horribly inconvenient of your tooth to start aching Friday evening! :growlmad:

Never :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Wooo I have moved up a box xxx


----------



## daviess3

Yay congrats jen! Pip I'm going to try find one I woken up to more pain today! Jaw aches to! My nose is stuffy heart has been since bout 11weeks! This is toothache jaw pain! X


----------



## jenny25

Aww Davies that sucks that your in pain don't worry about dental treatment I've had it done they say to try and avoid it in the 3rd trimester xxx


----------



## daviess3

Jenny now I'm up it's faded again it comes in waves! Just honna b careful what I eat no sweets today! An teeth washed x4 times! Hope ur better today x


----------



## Pretty Please

Morning girlies, 

Congratulations on scans bumpy and mom2 . 

I'm on a mini holiday torquay heading back today :( 

Fil - Aps my result was 13.8 so that was regarded high ( but on the low- end of the high end if u know what I mean) 

Hope everyone has a lovely we x


----------



## puppycat

Feel awful today. Got a lingering cold and feel sick :( hope it buggers off!
18 weeks today - can hardly believe it!


----------



## Embo78

Happy 18 weeks pups :) :) :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Somebody has invaded my bed and is snoring! how rude!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy 18 weeks pups!
Congrats on moving up a box Jenny! Exciting!
Sorry for the ladies feeling unwell today, Davies toothache is one of the worst pains I hope the paracetamol eases things xx


----------



## Embo78

Davies I'm in complete sympathy. I got an infection in my wisdom tooth a few weeks ago! On a Saturday!!! I was literally up all night writhing about in agony :(
Had to go to the emergency dentist (through Nhs direct) and he put me on amoxicillin.
Hope it's eased up for you x


----------



## Embo78

Whoops double post :/


----------



## jenny25

Aww Davies if you have whiskey put a small amount on a cotton wool bud and put it on your tooth works like a anaesthetic and it will numb the pain xxx km feel much better wasn't sick this morning so no hatrick lol xxx


Wooo I'm excited hahaha all giddy today xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks ladies will leave it until tonight fab idea! X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just got in a huge fight with DH, I am shaking right now I'm so mad!! I got my computer in January and bought it wtih my money and got on DH's user name and found out he'd been looking at porn sites...so I told him to stop that BS so it wouldn't pop up and watch the damn videos we have (I'm okay with the videos we used to watch them together when we were teens) so DD cracked my computer screen last night and this morning she locked me out of my username and I couldn't get in, so I pull up DH's with Olivia sitting in my lap and I get online to get back on here to talk to you guys and don't you know that nasty porn popped up and THANK GOD DD was looking at the tv instead of the computer! I just called him and told him not to come home, I checked his history just to make sure it wasn't something for a month ago and nope, just last week....Thing is I don't know when he's looking at it b/c we go to bed at the same time and when he has to take care of himself he goes to the bedroom and I'm in the living room on the computer and we only have one computer, which means he has to be looking at it sometime when I'm around! I am pissed off to say the least, I mean I know he's a guy, but he's a fucking dad now too and he has to grow the hell up and make some damn sacrafices!! I just want to pack my stuff and leave and I know some of it is really to protect DD, but some of it is hurt feelings too, I mean I've been BD'ing once a week and helping him out a little too...WTF!! SOrry to lay this on yall, but I don't have anyone else to talk to and I might even call his mommy since he's such a mommies boy!! I've had enough, I think when I take this computer back I am going to have them lock that crap I mean I don't look at it so I don't care if they lock the entire damn computer so that no-one can access it ever!

Hope everyone else is having a good day!


----------



## jenny25

Hub that's hard and I understand he needs to stop bein selfish and respect your feelings xxxx Paul and I have no had it since December and he ain't sorted himself as far as I'm aware xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

So he just called me back and I asked him when he looked at it and he said sometime when I went to bed early last week and I told him that I didn't go to bed early last week and he swears up and down he did but I am 100% sure that I didnt as a matter of fact I specifically remember being tired because I was staying up with him! So he just said he's a grown damn man and I reminded him he's also a dad and he needs to grow up and he said fine that he just won't do anything anymore and I told him bought time he got the damn hint! I am so pissed still, I have yelled and screamed at him and am trying not to freaking cry and I know it's not good for the baby but what the hell am I supposed to do? I'm trying to calm down but I just want to pack my stuff and leave!! I am so upset!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks, I fine with him DIY but he doesn't have the computer then, I usually do and that means that he's looking at it when he's just hanging out doing nothing...why??


----------



## daviess3

Oh 3 x it's an awkward situation hun, if he has a high sex drive is he doing it do not to stress u out with him wanting it all the time? I no its not about that it's the porn side but is there a time he's up early etc? I can imagine u feel hurt but I would take a big lot of fresh air calm down count to 10 or maybe 30! Lol an breathe we r from Venus men r from mars!! Hugs to u xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks, I'm the one with the high sex drive and when not pg I get turned down by him half the time! He gets up at 7:30, leaves at 7:45 and is at work at 8 so no time there! The thing is when that crap popped up a month ago, I told him to stop looking at that crap and he said he wouldn't do it anymore...he LIED! I hate being lied to! He is staying elsewhere tonight because it was either that or I leave and he asked me what I wanted and I told him not to come home. Thing is I calmed down abit and am still feeling this way and like I told him, if DD had been looking at the screen that would've been it for me, I'd be going and getting a divorce b/c I asked him to stop looking for that very reason, DD likes to push buttons on the computer and you'd be surprised what she pulls up, she's pulled up B&B before when the computer wasn't even online! It just sucks that he lied to me and now I feel like I'm not enough... and if I'm not enough for him, that's fine, I'll be enough for someone else! Had to say that to make myself feel better lol! ANd I can promise you that if I was doing something he didn't like and I told him I'd quit and lied to him and did it anyway, there would be hell to pay! I mean this is supposed to be a partnership, I have enough trouble trusting ppl because the ppl I trusted who were supposed to love and take care of me (family) were the ones who hurt me and I was finally to the point that I trusted DH 100%, which is more than I have trusted anyone in these past couple of years and for him to do that has completely destroyed that!


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- i have no advice but sorry you are so upset! I've never been in that situation before. It's nothing against you though that he is doing it. Would suck to get the pop ups though, one of our guy friends got drunk years ago and was all over those site on my computer so dh reformatted it to get rid of the pop ups. It will probably change when you get older too...As he will be too tired
But the lying about it is unacceptable and immature

Davies- hope the tooth gets better!

Puppy- happy 18 weeks! 

Jen- congrats on moving up another block!

Tracie- is diva snoring again? I bet the snores are cute


----------



## 3xscharmer

THanks hopeful, I think I'm more upset that he lied! I mean we've been together 8 years and it took 6 of those to finally be able to trust him...not that he ever did anything for me to not trust him but I just have a hard time trusting ppl (I was abused as a child) and last week (which was when he was looking at it according to his history) we were having problems with the tv, so he gave me the computer so I could get online and see what was wrong...well I was on his screen name, and if I had checked it then I would've seen what he was doing...BUT I DIDN'T because when he told me he would stop, I trusted him and now I just feel stupid for allowing myself to finally trust somebody and for letting them hurt me because of that stupid trust and now I'm not sure how long it will take for me to regain that, actually he's the first person in my life that I have ever truly trusted and now I don't even have that! Life sucks lol!! HOpe yall are having a better time than me! I have a feeling I'm going to be hurt for a long time.


----------



## petitpas

3x I am sorry to read about your heartache. I think for me, the lying would be worse than porn. Maybe it is because it is porn and your DH feels ashamed that he lied? Could you maybe talk to him, find out what it is that motivated him to access the sites and figure out a way around it? For example, maybe he is not getting enough from you but does not want to put any pressure on you. That's why he accesses the websites. But he is ashamed and he does not want to pressurise you.
So you could say ok, check out the porn, but do it when you are alone and in a way that is kept private from both you and your daughter.

Sorry, I know you are very worked up about this and he needs to make it up to you but I hope that when you think about it and find out the details it won't be the big deal breaker. You have a good husband there. He made a mistake but you can work through it.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Pet, I hope we will be able to work through it...but a couple of years ago DH (when he was just my bf) stayed over at his cousin adn cousin's girlfriends house and apparently he accidentally walked in on her after the shower...he didn't tell me and one night his phone pocket dialed me and I could hear DH and his buddy talking (sometimes when DH calls me he can't talk immediatley and I just stay on the line and after a minute he's able to talk to me) so I stayed on the phone and got to hear all the sexist things they were saying about his cousins girlfriend (who is a friend of mine) and I confronted him about it and he told me that he walked in on her but didn't tell me because he thought I'd over-react...but apparently he told every freaking body else and was having a good time talking about her rack and how nice it was and it took several months to get over that and now I just feel like its the same thing again, he's looking at other women and not telling me about it and lieing about it and how's that supposed to make me feel? I imagine he talks to his buddies about it too!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Okay, first I just felt angry (b/c I almost accidentally exposed dd to porn) and then betrayed because he lied...and slightly insecure as to why I'm suddenly not good enough (I mentioned we had videos but it's been like 3 years since we've watched one and to my knowledge he hasn't been looking online as we havent had a computer in about a year!) Now I am really confused, DH and I have fought plenty of times and it always comes down to me having to leave as DH reminds me that this is his house (I didn't want this stupid house and refused to sign my name on anything to do with it) or he insists that I sleep on the couch b/c that's HIS bed...well, he came home and I told him to pack and he got enough stuff for Tuesday...Now I'm confused b/c 
1. HE has NEVER not argued with me before, he always has to have the last word and has WON EVERY single argument we've ever had and
2. He actually left the house, I mean he won't even be the one to sleep on the couch when we're fighting but to freely give up the house is just NOT HIS caracter at all!

So now of course insecurity is in full swing and I'm wondering if it's just the guilt of the porn or is it more? I don't want to talk to him right now though so I guess there's no way to know! On the other hand How bad is it that he left and I haven't even shed a tear? I am actually glad he's out the house right now because if he were here I wouldn't be able to be in the same room anyway!


----------



## heart tree

Hey all, sorry I wasn't around today. I had to attend a workshop that my agency was putting on. I basically just sat around as the presenters talked. But I had a few strangers congratulate me on my pregnancy. I guess I don't look chubby anymore. I officially look pregnant! :happydance:

Charmer, I'm sorry you are feeling like this. I don't have much advice for you. You feel how you feel. When I was in my late teens/early 20's I had similar issues around porn and boyfriends who would sneak around to look at it. It took me a while to realize that it was my own insecurities. And it was those insecurities that drove them to hide it from me and lie about it. Over time I've come to realize that men are visual creatures and I'm not going to be able to change that. I don't know when I changed, but now I just don't care. In the grand scheme, it is such a minor thing. And when it isn't a big deal in a relationship, it removes the need for lying about it, which in turn takes the sting out of it. 

I'm not sure I can convince you to just let it go right now, but that would be my advice. I've felt how you feel and it sucks. But in the long run, it's simply not worth it to get mad over. 

I'm not sure what's going on in your relationship otherwise. Is there something else going on with you two? I have no idea. I hope you both are able to cool off and can sit down and talk about it tomorrow or the next day.

It's been a long day and I don't know if anything I wrote just made sense.

Off to bed now.


----------



## daviess3

Hi heart hope ur not to tired! X
3x hope it's all settled down now my lovely, Horrible when u argue I hate that feeling xx

How's everyone Jen pup embo never hopeful pip Lou tracie? X
An everyone? 

Lou any twinges? X
X


----------



## Embo78

I'm good but missing my weekend lie ins! I used to be able to sleep til 10 but now I cant get past 7am :( I really do think it's my body getting ready for a newborn!!


----------



## jenny25

Likewise lol I'm knackered now so think a little nap is in order lol xxx


----------



## Embo78

Nap time sounds good to me!! Just gonna make the family some sausage butts and then I'm off to bed!


----------



## daviess3

I'm back there already just need half hour! Lol! X


----------



## LeeC

Hey everyone. Thought I'd pay a quick visit to see how you are all doing as I've been having a difficult time and not been in here for a while.
Wow, this thread has been moving fast.
Hope you are all well xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Davies, clove oil is good for toothache and paracetamol is perfectly fine. I hope you are feeling better x.


----------



## daviess3

Hi leec how are you so lovely of you to pop in, I'm still routing for you sorry you had a crap time, so hard xx
I took paracetamol an avoided sweets! An so far ok! Apparently u can't have clove oil in pregnancy, so I avoided that going to book dentist tommorow other than that all good an we all thank our lucky stars every single day! Miss you girls xx


----------



## LeeC

Yeah I miss you all too, I'll try and pop by more often.
I didn't know that about Clove Oil, I guess you really do learn soemthing new everyday.
It's nice to see you all still around and thanks x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for the advice ladies!

Heart - it has never bothered me until I specifically asked him not to do look at it online for the health and well-being of my child and he couldn't put behind his selfishish pleasures for his family! I don't think so, I am thinking very hard about this and I think I am going to pack up! I have a great body and even 8 weeks pregnant I am almost an hour-glass, I'm pretty enough to have ppl stare at me and hit on me wherever I go and Dh was very lucky to have someone like me but I don't really have issues with myself as far as insecurities, I used to have 0 self confindence but now I know what I'm worth and I know that I'm attractive and I like me just the way I am but I have a 0 tolerance for betrayal, if he wanted to watch porn then he could have went to the bedroom and pulled out one of our DVDs and watched it there with no complaints from me, but he endangered my child and I WILL NOT handle that and now I can't trust him and what's the point of being with someone you can't trust? I've been down that road before.

I saw him this morning and couldn't even stand to look at him, I don't even want to be around him! He took the baby shopping thank God so I don't have to see him today!


----------



## heart tree

Lee, so lovely to see you. I'm sorry you are having such a rough time. I saw that you might have gotten a faint BFP yesterday. I know you get those a lot though. I have everything crossed for you sweetie. I'm glad your husband is supporting you more lately. I read the RMC thread all the time as I want to keep up on the ladies I know. 

Davies glad the toothache is gone for now! Dentist tomorrow. Hope it's nothing!

Embo what's a weekend lie in? :rofl: Haven't had one of those in months! Was up at 6:30 this morning and that was late for me! 

Charmer, sounds like there are some deeper trust issues at play. I'm sorry to hear it.

AFM, I have a lovely day planned. I'm going to yoga this morning and then am going to start working on my blankets for my baby. I've pretty much finished my friend's blanket. Now it's all about my baby! 

Oh damn, I guess I slept in later than I thought! It's daylight savings today and I totally forgot! Instead of waking up at 6:30, I really woke up at 7:30. Gotta run! Bye.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im sooooo poorly :( got a viral infection in my throat and it spread all in my ears head an i feel so worn down its unbelievable


----------



## jenny25

Aww no hun I hope you feel better xxx


I'm off too ice hockey tonight with aarron and Paul yay xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oooo wh they playing. he match i went to the other week was awsome. we battered the crap outta them hehe.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- thanks for the daylight savings reminder! I was up early then back to bed. Isn't it awesome to get to make your own baby blankets?

Davies- hope the tooth starts to feel better! Strange how bad shit happens to your teeth when pregnant. When I floss, my mouth bleeds and never had before. It stops quickly but is strange. 

Tracie- hope you feel better! Wish I could send you some chicken soup I just made

3x- at least dh got out of the house, sounds like a little time to be not around each other will be good

Lee- think of you every day and saw you had a faint bfp, just praying it wasn't an evap

Embo- your ticker is about in the middle! 

We have record highs in MN, it's just amazing weather this year, I can't believe what an amazing winter it turned out to be (as I don't like snow for months on end)

I feel little movements several times a day and night and yesterday, lying in bed, I tried to feel it with my hand and it stopped. So I took my hand away and it started again, I watched very closely and saw my skin move up and down! It was so slight and just saw it once but very cool. It was the boy so was lower right.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful that is so lovely to see your skin move! Though it would be creepy if you weren't pregnant! 

What's the temperature there? We've also been having record highs. In the high 70's. Though we're back to winter weather today. Cloudy with rain looming and in the 50's. I'm sure that sounds warm to you!

I read the bleeding gums happen because of all of the extra blood flow. I need to make a dentist appointment. I keep putting it off. 

Tracie, sorry you aren't feeling well. Lots of rest today.


----------



## ttclou25

Tracie - hope you feel better soon poppet :flower::flower: Not good feeling down with a new baby.

Hopeful - yay to the movements - feels so comforting feeling them squirn and wiggle about!

Heart - thanks for the reminder to go to dentist i keep meaning too, i think your right with extra blood in system causes bleeding gums.

im ready for baby and been a stressy biatch :wacko: today poor DH is fed up with me. I feel soooooooooo close now im so worried something can go wrong and want him here NOW lol x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tracie, I hope you get better soon. I think I have a sinus infection, gonna head to the doc tomorrow. I don't mind feeling pregnant sick, but I dislike feeling sick-sick. 

Charmer- I come from a different perspective. As a Christian I believe lust for a woman outside of marriage is wrong. Looking at another woman lustfully is a betrayal liken to adultery. That being said, it is a very common problem, and because men are visual creatures its a battle every man must go through. My husband and I have been through it, several times throughout our marriage. It is not an easy war for a man to win, but as long as my hubby is fighting I will be by his side encouraging him. Talk to your hubby about this. It is not unreasonable to expect your hubby to be totally faithful to you in every way, but understand that it won't be easy for him. I recommend the book "Every Man's Battle". God bless.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- its 61 right now! Can't believe it's warmer than San Fran but the news was saying its been warmer than San Diego too. Supposed to be upper 60 s and low 70s this week!

Lou- Can't wait until that little guy comes out!


----------



## ttclou25

Weather sounds lovely hopeful - we seem to be having some warm weather for us since its not yet spring and around the same temperature, its nice weather to be pg too wearing less layers!

3x - Hope you sort things with you OH hun, i would talk to him when you feel ready to. He shouldnt lie to you if you dont like it.. I remember first time my last partner was watching porn and i was so angry, ive kind of changed my perspective on it now and its been a relief since i havent been very horny in this pg'cy so have been happy for him to do what he wants, but we did used to watch it together anyway b4. He def should be careful with LO seeing something about on the laptop tho - hope you feel better soon sweetie xx


----------



## puppycat

If i keep growing at this rate i'm going to explode!

I think i'm bigger than a twin mummy at this stage! :rofl:

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1322.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Oh Lou I can only imagine how stressed you must be. You are so close. It must feel quite scary now. I hope he comes very soon babe.

Puppy, you look amazing! I'm so impressed with that bump. I guess it's true that you show more quickly after you've had a baby. I wonder how much bigger you'll get!


----------



## daviess3

Here's my bump tonight ladies!!! 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/1f96a324.jpg
Xx


----------



## daviess3

Do I look big? I think it looks high like its moved higher this week x


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/42dfae97.jpg
Love this! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Omg Davies... c section please!!!
Cute bump! I think it's higher, isn't it strange how hard they get? You look tiny in the pic. I feel like I'm huge. Accidentally ran into a lady at the grocery store with my purse.

puppy- nice bump! Will upload my bump pic tomorrow


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I look HUGE compared to you! Check out my bump. I have no idea why I'm showing so much. I really feel like I look bigger than 19 weeks!

OMG, why did you just post that picture? LOL! I'm terrified now! I've never broken a bone and can't imagine that kind of pain 20 times over! OUCH!!!

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/77c9eab8.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Bump looks great heart! Ok, will go post mine now.. Give me about 10 mins. 
I've broken ribs before, hurts!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, you seriously need to feed my addiction for your bump. I'm dying to see a twin bump at our gestation! Promise you'll post one tomorrow. Pretty please with sugar and chocolate on top?


----------



## heart tree

Oh YAY! I'm going to get my fix today!!! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Yes wanna see twin bump! Loving all the normal bumps! Not sure why i'm an epic lump!!!


----------



## heart tree

Because you're a second time mummy Puppy!!! You've seen Embo's bump. She's bigger too because she's a 4th time mummy. The uterus and muscles are more stretched out and relaxed so they make you bigger. You still look amazing babe!


----------



## hopeful23456

pic isn't the best quality and i have nothing to wear anymore! but here we go...i still have a couple of lovenox bruise shadows...one on the right is from friday I think?
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 13









Get.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, you're all bump! Look at how skinny your bum and legs look! So cute! I thought you'd be even bigger to be honest. You look great. I can't believe you have 2 almost 20 week babies in there. When is your next scan?


----------



## puppycat

Wow that's a gorgeous twin bump. I ainbt doing a naked bump shot again for a while! Lol


----------



## hopeful23456

that's 20 lbs of bump and some boob! next scan is thursday. they will probably just do a cervix check but they just do it externally and if it looks good, they don't have to go internal. so I will still get to see the babies. i feel like i'm huge. strange as i just had my level 2 last thurs but my clinic has me on plan to go every 2 weeks regardless until further along then it's weekly.


----------



## heart tree

I found this online:

*Where Does All The Weight Go? *

	Baby: 7 to 8 pounds 
	Larger breasts: 1 to 3 pounds 
	Larger uterus: 2 pounds 
	Placenta: 1 1/2 pounds 
	Amniotic fluid: 2 pounds 
	Increased blood volume: 3 to 4 pounds 
	Increased fluid volume: 2 to 3 pounds 
	Fat stores: 6 to 8 pounds pregnancy.

I think it's great you are going every 2 weeks. I'm going every 3 weeks, but probably won't have scans that often. I like being monitored more closely. I'll update you on the front page.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Beautiful bumps ladies. 
Puppy, I'm as big as you already and I'm only 7 weeks! :haha: Guess that's what happens when you're on your 10th pregnancy! Yikes! But I do get a lot of good wear out of my maternity clothes.


----------



## croydongirl

Loving all the bumps ladies, everyone is looking fab!
I am regretting telling people that our scan is this week, we won't be making the announcement right away because we will be telling family in person Wednesday night, and then my parents over skype Thursday morning - Don't worry, ladies, I won't keep you all waiting but IRL I want to tell parents first - it means we probably won't tell everyone until later in the day Thursday or maybe even Friday if I do a more fun facebook reveal! Still, I am already having people calling and texting and stuff asking if we know. I love that they are excited but it is making me even more impatient!

Just found out a friend due a few days after me is having a girl and she is so excited, she has a 2 year old son, and this is it for them now so she is thrilled to have one of each. I am starting to let my wand wander into pink land, just in case. 

We had a huge purge of junk and clutter from our office which will be the nursery and the guest room which will be the office. It's been a dusting and exhausting weekend but it feels good to know we can soon start making nursery plans! I think we will wait until after 24 weeks to buy or paint anything but that's not that far away now! I hate that I am still setting dates or timelines before I feel comfortable buying certain things or making set plans but I can't quite let the fear go. 

Any of you feeling like they are still waiting for a certain date? Honestly, I think August 2nd cannot come soon enough!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, does that mean you'll tell us sometime on Thursday? I can wait an extra day if I have to, but I won't be happy about it! LOL!

Yes, I still feel like I'm waiting to do things. I don't want to post on FB until after my 20 week scan even though I already had a good scan the last time. I'm waiting to look at furniture and other things for baby. I don't have a set date, but I just know I'm not ready yet. And I also know I have to start thinking about daycare. Or at least have a conversation with my husband about it and our finances. Ugh. 

I'm thinking when my mom is here I'll drag her to some baby stores to look at furniture to at least get an idea of what I might want. Not that she'll be kicking and screaming! She'll probably want me to buy stuff on the spot! But unlike you, I haven't purged our nursery room. I'm avoiding it by sewing! 

I can't wait for Wednesday and all the scans! My mom is coming in that day, so I might not be able to check in as much as I'd like, but she'll understand. I NEED to know how all my girls are after their scans. 3 more sleeps for a lot of you!!! EEEEKKKK!!!


----------



## croydongirl

no, no, no - I will be letting you ladies know on Wednesday if I can. I am fairly certain none of you will be going round to my parents to spill the beans! ha ha
Plus, I am going to be bursting to tell the news to someone, so I am glad to have you all to share it with before we officially share it with the world!

Exciting that your mum can be with you in this fun time. Yes, she will want to buy things. Hubby's parents just gave us money to get crib and told us to keep anything leftover from what they gave to put towards other baby stuff. They are more than ready to be grandparents! But its fun to share this season with them.


----------



## heart tree

Oh goodie! Wednesday it is then. I promise not to tell your parents. Yes, you will be dying to tell people. I thought I was going to burst waiting for my husband to come home. What time is your scan? Is it a night one? I seem to remember it is.

How sweet of his parents to give you money. Do you have your sights on any particular crib? I haven't even begun to look. The first thing I want to figure out is what will go next to our bed for the baby to sleep in. Even that has been a challenge. It's too hard doing it online. I need to see these things in person I think.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I just read this study, ladies. https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/14/11/2868.full

It says that right now I have a 97% chance of a successful pregnancy! At 8 weeks I have a 98% chance, and at 10 weeks my chances are 99.4%!:happydance: That good fetal heartrate really makes a big difference in the statistics! :wohoo: 
What's interesting is that they count all fetal heart activity in the study. Last time we found a heartbeat but it was only 109 BPM at 8 weeks, then 88 BPM at 9 weeks. So if instances of low fetal heart rate are included then I would think that a great fetal heart rate would make the chances of miscarriage even lower than 3% at this point. It stands to reason, don't you think? :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart, we decided long ago to get a round crib if we have a daughter. It's just so princessy to me. :flower: Maybe something like this? https://www.bocaraton.com/images/kids_furniture_boca_raton_Round_Crib_Pink.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, that's an interesting study and yes, I would think a strong fetal heart rate would indicate better chances of a successful pregnancy. 

That's a very girly crib! I really hope you get the girl you are dreaming of.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, it is very girly. Obviously we won't be going with that look if we have boy #6 :haha:
What's nice is that we already have our names picked out whether we have a boy or girl. As much as I'd like a girl, after loosing so many I can truly say just want healthy.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- did you read baby bargains yet? A lot of good crib tips, had me scratching cribs to make sure they weren't soft so would be all teeth marks as I heard the protectors for cribs bite marks aren't that great as they fall off or something?

Mom2 - I've never seen a crib so girly! Hoping you get a girl this time. Your dh must have a lot of boy sperm in there.


----------



## heart tree

I haven't looked at it yet. I'm going to look at it tonight. Are you doing a bedside crib too? I'm guessing not since you have two babies. I really want to have baby next to me (but not in bed with me) for the first few months and then move her to a crib. I was just looking online at them. The brand I keep running across is Arm's Length. It's so hard as the reviews are all over the place. Some people love them and others hate them. It's so confusing. 

Good advice about the bite marks for cribs. My friend offered me his crib, but I'm hesitant. Tim of course wants anything that is free. I want to do research and find the best quality. 

Baby is doing gymnastics right now. Every time I start to look at my belly, she stops! LOL! I really want to see my skin move.


----------



## heart tree

Within the first 5 seconds of looking at Baby Bargains, I can tell I'm going to LOVE this book! Wow, so much great information in here. And lots of good tips. Like the tips to avoid SIDS. Strange that a pacifier is something that may decrease SIDS. 

Thanks for the recommendation. I'm going to read it from cover to back!


----------



## hopeful23456

Is it called arms reach co sleeper? I read about it and saw it at BRU. I was hoping to have them both by my bed in a pack n play but not sure.. Or will put 1 crib in our room for awhile. Alot of people like the co sleeper that I've heard about but it's pricey. I would want one but didn't look like 2 would fit in it well.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yes! Book is very helpful, ive only read about stuff I was going to buy right before i bought them so have to keep reading more sections so I can buy more stuff.

Guess a co sleeper would work? https://www.armsreach.com/?main_page=news&article_id=73


----------



## heart tree

Yes, that's the one I keep finding online and I just read about it in the book. It is a bit pricey, but I also have a lot of family who want to buy furniture for us. So I think I might buy this, especially after a glowing review from Dr. Sears!

That's so cool that twins would work in it too!


----------



## petitpas

How about these?

www.troll.lv/eng/product_catalogue/innovative-products/bedside-crib-tm1.html

www.bednest.com

I've seen larger cots where one side drops down and under the cot but I'm not sure they are allowed in the States? They would be more suitable for twins due to the size.

I just bought my co-sleeper off eBay today. DH has promised to reinforce it if it is flimsy :haha: It comes with a canopy, which will be remodeled into some form of cat protection (hubby is an engineer and very experienced in carpentry). I'm not too worried about teeth marks as it will only be used for the first six months or so. I have a normal sized cot for afterwards.


----------



## heart tree

I saw both of these while looking online Pip and I love the look of both of them. Very modern which is my style. But I didn't seem to be able to find them in the US. I'll keep looking. It was a quick search that I did. 

I plan to only use this for the first 6 months or so and then move baby into a crib (or cot as you call them!) I'm just realizing as I read this book that baby furniture should be purchased well in advance since it can take a while to ship if they aren't in stock. Now I know for sure one thing I'll be doing with my mother when she's here. We need to shop! Tim is going to come home from Europe with a big credit card bill! LOL!

I love that your hubby is going to convert the canopy into cat protection! I'm envisioning the cat trying to jump up there and falling back to the floor.


----------



## petitpas

Lol, it'll be more a question of her (the cat) climbing over me and poking her nosey nose in :D

Hey, can't your hubby get you a bed nest? It folds up small and comes in a travel bag. If he has a stop over in London on the way back you can get one reserved at John Lewis and he can pick it up there.

The bed nest is my favourite for the style, too. I was hoping to get one second-hand but they are still expensive and I'll only use it for six months...

If I hadn't been given a really nice full sized cot already I'd rather spend my money on something like the Bloom one :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

I highly doubt hubby would be up for lugging anything else home with him. It's also more expensive than what I want to spend. Plus I'd like to see what I'm buying in person to make sure it's what I want. There are some good US options and like you said, it's only something I'm going to use for 6 months, so I don't need anything fancy. If I had a lot of money, I'd definitely get something like the bed nest though. Super cute!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey PAL ladies! Just stopping by to say hello.


----------



## puppycat

I feel smaller today, baby must be in a different position


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

puppycat said:


> I feel smaller today, baby must be in a different position

I had this, it really upset me the next day i woke up and was double the size! lol even tho tbh i wasnt even that big in pregnancy... have quite a petite bump


----------



## daviess3

Sorry for the post with the weight broken bones ladies! I just wanted u to see how much we gonna love our bubbas! I no we already no! X

I think heart ur bump has got higher to! X
Puppy lovely bump hun ur preg enjoy it don't worry what people think I saw a few comments on ur fb people saying wow ur the same size as me at 30 weeks I thought that was a bit hurtful an unnecessary! I think u look lovely! X

Hopeful ur tiny for twinnys beautiful but wow u don't look like u have gained 20 lbs at all absolutely lovely! X

Pip I looked at that crib next to bed an I wondered what's to stop baby falling out? It scared me! X

Afm dentist appointment Tom at 550pm!! An then scan Wednesday!! (heart by time u wake up I should have posted my pic!!) x

Croy I need to see ur 12 week scan again everyone nos I like to guess before we find out!! So pls post it!! Can't believe we're due same day!! So exciting! X

I think I felt tapping last night an today the odd little tap tap! I hear hb on left but feel movement in the right? X


----------



## petitpas

Davies, the movement doesn't need to be in the same place as the heartbeat! Your babies hands and feet are all over the place - ducky had his feet by his head at my last scan - little nutter...

As for the bed, well it is supposed to be safely attached to the side of your bed. So if your baby does somehow roll out it'll roll onto you :haha:
You can still put the sides up, though, if you prefer.


----------



## hopeful23456

morning! pip - those look adorable!

puppy - i've had those mornings too but then it's all back again or i weigh the same even though i feel thinner

davies - how is the tooth?

davies, croy, heart - ok, we are cantaloupes this week! it just sounds so big ;)
i looked and pip is a cauliflower, going to be rutabaga!

lou is maybe a coconut? that is 36 wks...can't remember which week you are up to!


----------



## daviess3

Wow that is big! I feel bigger some mornings compared to others!! 
Thanks pip im new to this movement lark! X
Hopeful I'm going to dentist tommorow it's not constant but definitely there! So booked an appointment, got headaches at the moment! X


----------



## hopeful23456

lou - you are 38 wks! bigger than a watermelon, you have a pumpkin!


----------



## ttclou25

hopeful23456 said:


> lou - you are 38 wks! bigger than a watermelon, you have a pumpkin!

i had a curry last night and i started to get all sorts of weird feelings last night thought id started something :wacko::wacko:

I feel like i have a couple of pumpkins in my tummy lol


----------



## heart tree

Puppy my bump looks smaller sometimes too. Especially after I&#8217;ve had a poo. I think some of it is just bloat that goes down once it&#8217;s released. Don&#8217;t worry, your baby is still doing great. And not long now until your scan. You&#8217;ve waited soooo long to see your little bub.

Davies, glad you made a dentist appointment. I can&#8217;t wait to wake up on Wednesday! I imagine you&#8217;ll allow us to guess what the gender is, right? I can&#8217;t wait to see your new pics!!! I have Croy&#8217;s 12 week pics I&#8217;ll post if she says it&#8217;s ok. The baby wasn&#8217;t cooperating so they aren&#8217;t the best shots to try and guess gender. Believe me, I&#8217;ve looked at them more than once! LOL! Exciting you felt the tapping. Like Pip said, you&#8217;ll feel tapping and hear the hb in different places. Don&#8217;t forget, baby is about 6 inches now from crown to rump. That doesn&#8217;t include the legs and arms. Baby could be stretched out and kicking with its foot in one place and the heart is in another place. 

OMG cantaloupes sound soooo much bigger than mangos. Now I&#8217;m getting nervous! LOL! 

Lou, I can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re a pumpkin. That&#8217;s the scariest of them all! I hope those twinges are your little man getting ready to come out for a swim in the pool.


----------



## heart tree

Check out this sweet little video that was posted on my local online newspaper:

https://blog.sfgate.com/hottopics/2012/03/12/watch-a-woman-have-a-baby-in-about-90-seconds/?tsp=1

It's a fast forward of a woman's bump. Super cute. Though she didn't look like she had a pumpkin in her belly at the very end, maybe a cantaloupe! I have a feeling I'm going to be a lot bigger than her.


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

hope everyone is well today!

charmer sorry to read about your troubles over the weekend, hope things are better now, or you are at least feeling a bit better about things. you dont want to stress yourself out when you are pregnant, take it easy sweetie.

davies hope your toothache is easing

loving all the bumpage shots, you are all looking fabulous!!!! im very jealous!!

fili - are you off to vegas the end of this week? its come by quickly! you are gonna have a blast!

AFM - i have my first midwife apptmt tomorrow. A little bit excited as ive never actually got the this apptmt before, usually i have to cancel :-( 
I cant wait though!!!!!
Lots of scans on wed for lots of you - how exciting!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy, I know what you mean. We don't have midwives, but we do have prenatal appointments. I finally made it to my first one with this pregnancy. I was so excited, but was let down as it wasn't very exciting. Oh well! It's another milestone. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Davies, sorry you've got headaches :-( that can't be nice or the dentist either! You should ask the dentist for a sticker since LO is going too!
Heart you are so nearly 20 weeks! :shock: it's going so fast you're going to have her in your arms so soon :cloud9:
Bumps that's so brilliant that you're going to the midwife's at last, :yipee: :yipee: I know what you mean about cancelling the appointments and I also have about 5 of those maternity NHS cards so I gave 4 to my nephew to play shop with :rofl: (I noticed that kiddies' shop tills have card swiping sections & scanners now - made me feel old!)#
Lou you're going to have a little pal in that pool with you soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - is your trip coming up soon? it will be so much fun! i love the desert and palm trees.

pip - we avoid those drop down side cribs like the plague here, or so I've read ;) I keep going back and forth on a crib in the bedroom or some co sleeper, i think with my dogs i might just put a crib in there for awhile.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes I am off to Vegas next week on Monday!! Then we are hiring a car and driving down the West coast of californIA! :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

Sorry not been about I'm rather excited we are first on the bidding system for a place I'm so excited we just hope no one takes over we find out at midnight if we get t we have been first since Friday xxx


Davies your not far from me do you know anyone with a van xxx


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Jen! I hope you get it!

Fili, you are coming to California too? You'll still be hours away from me unfortunately. Are you going to drive down Highway 1? It's also called the Pacific Coast Highway. It's a beautiful drive, though you veer off of the coast when you go through Los Angeles. Not as pretty. I drove the Pacific Coast Highway from San Francisco all the way to Mexico. It took a couple of days, but it was gorgeous.


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck Jen! How exciting about your holiday fili!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- How exciting! Not long now! You'll have a fabulous trip, I'm sure!

Charmer- How are you dear? I hope things are going well. You and hubby to get to talk a bit yet? Scan's almost here. 

AFM- I spent the day out and about between doctor's offices. My regular doctor diagnosed my sinus infection and gave me some antibiotics along with a squeeze bottle type thing to stick up my nose and flush out my sinuses. What a weird feeling that is! Then I got my D3 level, my HCG level, and my progesterone level checked again. I won't have the D3 results for awhile, but my progesterone was great at 26.2! My HCG level is making me nervous though. It was only 63,448. Didn't even double in a week. :nope:
So tell me all the things I need to hear, ladies. I keep telling them to myself, but somehow its not the same. :nope:


----------



## heart tree

Well, that was just downright mean of them to turn off B&B all day! The nerve!

Good thing they didn't pull that trick on Wednesday when we have all of the scans! That would have been torture!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- How exciting! Not long now! You'll have a fabulous trip, I'm sure!

Charmer- How are you dear? I hope things are going well. You and hubby to get to talk a bit yet? Scan's almost here. 

AFM- I spent the day out and about between doctor's offices. My regular doctor diagnosed my sinus infection and gave me some antibiotics along with a squeeze bottle type thing to stick up my nose and flush out my sinuses. What a weird feeling that is! Then I got my D3 level, my HCG level, and my progesterone level checked again. I won't have the D3 results for awhile, but my progesterone was great at 26.2! My HCG level is making me nervous though. It was only 63,448. Didn't even double in a week. :nope:
So tell me all the things I need to hear, ladies. I keep telling them to myself, but somehow its not the same. :nope:


----------



## heart tree

Well, that was just downright mean of them to turn off B&B all day! The nerve!

Good thing they didn't pull that trick on Wednesday when we have all of the scans! That would have been torture!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- How exciting! Not long now! You'll have a fabulous trip, I'm sure!

Charmer- How are you dear? I hope things are going well. You and hubby to get to talk a bit yet? Scan's almost here. 

Heart- I totally agree!

AFM- I spent the day out and about between doctor's offices. My regular doctor diagnosed my sinus infection and gave me some antibiotics along with a squeeze bottle type thing to stick up my nose and flush out my sinuses. What a weird feeling that is! Then I got my D3 level, my HCG level, and my progesterone level checked again. I won't have the D3 results for awhile, but my progesterone was great at 26.2! My HCG level is making me nervous though. It was only 63,448. Didn't even double in a week. :nope:
So tell me all the things I need to hear, ladies. I keep telling them to myself, but somehow its not the same. :nope:


----------



## heart tree

This is one of my favorite sites to reference: https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

*
NORMAL HCG DOUBLING TIMES*

HCG Level DOUBLING TIME EXPECTED
Under 1,200 mIU/ml Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml Over 96 Hours

hCG levels rise during the first 6 to 10 weeks of pregnancy then decline slowly during the second and third trimesters.

As your pregnancy develops, the increase slows down significantly. Between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml serum, the hCG usually takes about 72-96 hours to double, and above 6,000 mIU/ml, the hCG often takes over four or more days to double. It makes little sense to follow the hCG values above 6,000 mIU/ml as at this point the increase is normally slower and not related to how well the pregnancy is doing.

After two to three months the increase will slow even further and eventually hCG levels even decline before reaching a plateau for the duration of the pregnancy. Doctors will often use the quantitative blood test if they are closely monitoring the development of a pregnancy but above a level of about 6,000 mIU/ml that makes no sense because at this point a sonogram provides better information about the pregnancy.

One single hCG value does not tell you much about the viability of the pregnancy and there is a wide range of normal hCG levels in pregnancy. A normal hCG rise over several days prior to 6 weeks of the pregnancy usually indicates a viable pregnancy. In general, the best indication of a healthy pregnancy other than a normal rise of hCG is a good fetal heartbeat after 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, this is frustrating. First it won't let me post, now its posting everything several times. Yikes!


----------



## heart tree

Argh, it just posted my post 3 times! Very frustrating!

Mom2, I just copied over my double post with info about hcg levels. It's on page 712.

And I'm copying over my triple post with this one!


----------



## Tasha

Morning girls. I came on to see how you are all doing!

Mom2mmc that link amanda found you is fab. Fili sounds like a fantastic holiday. Jen good luck.

I also read this quote yesterday and thought it perfect for you all; Where hope grows, miracles blossom.'


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda well I am awake but I have news 


We have our own place we won the bidding yay te only thing is I'm slightly nervous cause we need to get everything for our house cooker wash machine fridge carpets erc ad we he a baby in the way mind you our pram is paid for by mil j have a Moses basket and bouncer and my mum is getting the rocking swing other than that I am so happy xxx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda well I am awake but I have news 


We have our own place we won the bidding yay te only thing is I'm slightly nervous cause we need to get everything for our house cooker wash machine fridge carpets erc ad we he a baby in the way mind you our pram is paid for by mil j have a Moses basket and bouncer and my mum is getting the rocking swing other than that I am so happy xxx


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls rather excited we got the place yay xxx


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls rather excited we got the place yay xxx


----------



## jenny25

God sake stupid thing wouldn't post now it's posted 4x


----------



## daviess3

Jen congrats hun where is it down here or Scotland? I no quite few van men lol what do u need? X

Bumpy hope mw was ok x

Mum2 I think ur no don't double that often the higher they get right? Did ur doc not say if he thought they was ok or not? X

Fili very jealous of ur hols sounds fab u will have to shout to the girls across the pond like Tim did! X

Croy one more sleep!! X

Hopegul think ur 20 weeks today congrats my lovely that is a milestone!! X

Hello to everyone else I was not happy to not check in before bed last night, an where's this upgrade then!? Lol looks no different to me?! X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Davies it's down here Hun we manged to get a van but could you listen out for anyone getting rid of a sofa or anything like that and let me know hun xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls have we all got over the shock of b and b going down?! :haha: 
Jen that is brill so pleased for you!
I am off to St marys this morning for my results from the second anticardiolipin test but I already know it was normal cos I called the clinic. So just going to ask lots of questions like whether she would recommend ivf etc. 
Bumps good luck at the midwife!
Hi tasha! Hw you doing?


----------



## ttclou25

Morning lovelies! 

Jen congrats on the new place hun - I bet your so excited!! Xx


----------



## ttclou25

Morning lovelies! 

Jen congrats on the new place hun - I bet your so excited!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

This thing isn't posting right and when it does it's multi times


----------



## bumpyplease

anyone else get serious bnb withdrawal symptoms last night! lol!!!!! didnt realise how addicted i was until i couldnt log on and do a final read before bedtime!!!!!

yay Jen - how exciting bet you are over the moon!! exciting times ahead!

fili - good luck at st marys make sure you write down all your questions so you dont forget anything!

so excited for all the scans tomorrow! cant believe so many of you are reaching 20 weeks what a milestone!!!!!

AFM- midwife apptmt at 2.30pm today. im sure it will be dull with lots of paperwork but im just so happy that i have finally made it this far!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

where is everybody today??!!! hellooooooooo! so quiet!


----------



## Smm3

Yesterday went well! :happydance: Baby A measured 8wk5d, Baby B measured 8wk3d. Both had a strong heartbeat. I feel so relieved. Couldn't be happier! 

Now to wait another 3 weeks before seeing them again...

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## daviess3

Congrats sm fab news. 
Bumpy how was mw? I couldn't get posts to work earlier they better tommorow! Lol x

Can't wait for tommorow! 12 my scan is will update ASAP! Very nervously excited! 
Croy we need ur 12 week pic like a guess! X

Hopeful embo heart never pup Lou pip mom2 3xchA fili how we all doing? Very quiet on here! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Post now?


----------



## hopeful23456

Omg, had to test it, we haven't been able to post since yesterday afternoon!!!!

Bumpy- how was your appt?

Davies- we can't wait for everyone's scan results tomorrow! Was worried this thread would never work again!!! How is your tooth? 

Missed everyone so much.

Congrats smm! Did you get pics

Congrats on the new place Jen!! So happy for you, will be nice to have your own place


----------



## heart tree

Wow! Can we finally post here? I saved my post from this morning. Here it is:

At least you girls just had to do without B&B at night last night. I didn't have it ALL DAY LONG!!! It made me focus on my sewing, but still. Don't they know they can't do that to us??

Jen, YIPPEE!!! So happy for you. Maybe your relationship with your MIL will get a little better now. It will be so good for you guys to have your own place.

Bumpy, good luck today.

Hopeful, happy 20 weeks! You are over half way there now since you'll be delivering at 38 weeks!!!! Woo-hoo!

Davies and Croy, can't wait for tomorrow. FloridaGirl and Charmer too!

Davies how is the toothache?

Hi Lou! Any news?

Well I finished my friend's baby blanket and one of mine. I'll post pictures in a bit. So cute! I'm meeting with that friend today for lunch. She is due to have her baby any minute. Her water could break while we're having lunch! LOL! She's having a home birth. Maybe I can help her! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

Yay, that worked! 

Ok, now for my follow up. SMM Congrats! You must be so over the moon!!!!

Davies, I can't wait for your pics! I'll be heartbroken if we can't post on this thread again. For some reason the journals were working though. If you have trouble posting on the PAL thread, will you please post your news in my journal? The link to it is at the bottom of my signature.

Croy, where are you? Can I post your 12 week pics for Davies? 

My friend started having contractions this morning, so I didn't meet her. I posted pics of the blankets I made in my journal. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-blooming-after-4-losses-10.html#post16042205


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay! We have our thread back. I couldn't even look at this thread earlier, maybe its gotten too big. 
SMM, so happy for you! Great news! Pics?

Heart, good thing you got your friend's baby blanket done, sounds like she's going to need it very soon.


----------



## croydongirl

Sorry I haven't been on here for ages, it seemed every time I tried the site was down. Heart, did I send the 12 week pics to you at the time? If you have them feel free to repost I just don' t think we had a good nub shot. We might have only got a profile.

I am going to have a hard time going to sleep tonight. I am excited but also nervous this feels like another step along the pregnancy path. Could this be the time we find out our baby;s heart is broken or some other organ isn't working right? I mean, it could be. So as much as we are excited we are still a little anxious to know everything is ok in there. Once we get the all clear on that, the gender news will be the icing on the cake. 

I hope the site is up and running tomorrow night so I can post! ha ha

I also have my french oral final tomorrow so I am trying to focus on that but I know I will be totally distracted. It was supposed to have been today which is why I booked the scan for tomorrow but it go moved so now I will just have to deal with it and try to stay focussed. Let's hope baby isn;t kicking too much while I am trying to concentrate. He/she was boxing away in there during class today. Have I mentioned how ready i am for this quarter to be done?! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Croy, I don't think you mentioned how much you were looking forward to the quarter being done! :rofl:

What a bummer your final is tomorrow! It will be sooo hard to concentrate. But at least it will pass the time. I was lucky in that I didn't know I was getting an anatomy scan a few weeks ago so didn't have time to get nervous. But I completely understand how nervous you are. I have my official scan on Monday and even though I know things are good, I'm still nervous. I have a feeling your little one is going to be perfect. What time is your scan? I know you already said, but my pregnancy brain isn't able to retain that kind of info.

My baby likes to kick around 4:30am! Though she's kicking right now too. Don't you love it?

Ok, I'll post your pics. Of course I still have them! I've looked at them and don't see a nub, but we'll do it to humor Davies. Good luck on everything tomorrow! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## heart tree

Here you go Davies....Croy's 12 week photos:


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/IMG_4649.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/IMG_4648.jpg


----------



## jenny25

Awww lovely scan croy xxxx

Well up and awake for the 2nd morning in a row at 5 am omg I could hardly function yesterday I've been on a high but unfelt crapy boooo

So glad bnb is working now though xx


----------



## heart tree

Happy 14 weeks Jenny! You are officially in the 2nd Tri! Congrats!

When do you move?


----------



## jenny25

Thank you darling xxx well I might be moving either 30th march or the weekend after I'm in Scotland 20th April so I would like to move before then xx


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies do excited could wet myself But am very nervous as to why I don't feel as much movement as everyone else? Maybe My placenta moved an it's at front now? Who knows! Oh well no stressing from me! Do I go with full or empty bladder? An what about people say bout fuzzy drink before? X

Jen wow 14 weeks ur moving fast up the thread ur pg seems to b really quick to me! Lol! X

Croy I do think boy I think second pic had boyish nub! Good luck sweetie what time is urs? X 

Heart Croy how frustrating we couldn't get on! When I tried whole site was down! I think will b ok tonight it must b! Lol! X


----------



## ttclou25

Morning lovelies :flower:

What an exciting day with the scans I'm so excited to hear all about them!!! 
Good luck ladies make sure you have a fizzy drink before you go In to wake lo up to get some good pics. 

Heart your so talented I wish I could sew like that, your baby is going to be spoilt. 

Im ready to evict baby lol, Im not a patient person, but someone did say to me to enjoy these last few days/ week as a couple because not long your life will be upside down. I guess it's good advice


----------



## jenny25

Hahaha thanks davies lol it's moving on so
Fast hahah not complaining I feel like its slow though lol good luck for your scan today darling 


Lou not long now hun xxx


Good luck too everyone having scans mega jealous 3 weeks today till mine xxx


----------



## puppycat

Testing


----------



## puppycat

Woohoo!! It worked!

I couldn't post at all after the 'upgrade' - so frustrating!

Had a wobble yesterday, didnt feel baby all day really besides a little one so used my doppler last night.

Had a day of nausea yesterday and threw up this morning :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning lovelies how are you all? 

Diva has her second set of jabs today :( im dreading it. I have to go alone so no doubt il sob aswel. 
Brought her a bath seat yest as shes to big for her little bath now and she panics when shes in her bath. Id recommend them to anyone once there a few months old. I got in the bath with her and we had so much fun :D


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck to florida, charmer, davies and croydon on your scans today!!! B&B better not be down again tonight too much news to hear about!
hopeful happy 20 weeks for yesterday, couldnt post to congratulate you
tracie, hope izzies jabs go ok today

heart love the blankets, you are very talented and thanks for your sweet message to me last night, for some reason i could post, i wondered where everyone else was!!!!!

smm3 congrats on lovely scan, did you get any pics?

hi everyone else hope are you well!

AFM - midwife apptmt went well just did all the paperwork and they took loads of blood and urine samples. i get to ring up and book my 12 week scan at the end of the week. she has put me down as consultant led for now. 

i had some bad news last night though my dad is really sick, we will find out how sick in a week or so. i havent even told them im pregnant yet as was saving it till sunday on mothers day but now im sick with worry :-(


----------



## filipenko32

testing


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bumps I'm really sorry to hear that about your dad 1 million :hug: for you. x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies good luck hun! :cloud9:


----------



## ttclou25

bumpyplease said:


> good luck to florida, charmer, davies and croydon on your scans today!!! B&B better not be down again tonight too much news to hear about!
> hopeful happy 20 weeks for yesterday, couldnt post to congratulate you
> tracie, hope izzies jabs go ok today
> 
> heart love the blankets, you are very talented and thanks for your sweet message to me last night, for some reason i could post, i wondered where everyone else was!!!!!
> 
> smm3 congrats on lovely scan, did you get any pics?
> 
> hi everyone else hope are you well!
> 
> AFM - midwife apptmt went well just did all the paperwork and they took loads of blood and urine samples. i get to ring up and book my 12 week scan at the end of the week. she has put me down as consultant led for now.
> 
> i had some bad news last night though my dad is really sick, we will find out how sick in a week or so. i havent even told them im pregnant yet as was saving it till sunday on mothers day but now im sick with worry :-(

Oh bumpy sorry to hear that - hope he gets better :hug::hug::hug:

Hope Diva is a brave girl and she doesnt get too distressed


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im traumatised


----------



## daviess3

Oh tracie must b horrible!! Will send hubby to take our lil one! X

Well all good no anomalys!!! Yippee we're having a baby! An my placenta has moved is now at the front which is why I haven't felt as much as anyone else! Was so lovely to see an b told heart brain kidneys lips everything looks as normal as can b! Baby was head down on the side so picture was poo!! But got one looks like an alien but I have a healthy baby!! It's sinking in!! It's happening!! I wanted to cry when I came out feels wierd like I block it out! I need to sit down an except I'm having a baby! Soooo wierd xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I didnt have a choice. OH is at Uni, so i had to take her.


----------



## Embo78

Davies that's wonderful news! It must be amazing to know everything is perfect :) :)


----------



## daviess3

Oh hun u have to remember its a good thing to protect Her all in a good cause! C


----------



## jenny25

Aww amazing hun did you not find out what your having xxx


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you are all doing well. This thread moves fast! I have been trying to go back and read from the beginning but just wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Davies so pleased your scan went well, what lovely news.


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats davies! you must be over the moon!
well done on not being tempted to find out as well! you are very patient!

cant wait to hear about the rest of the scans today!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats davies!!!! so happy for you!!!! can't believe you are waiting to find out gender then we all have to wait! 

croy - i think it's a boy! but I'm not sure. can't wait to find out!

tracie - is diva ok? i wasn't sure what you meant by jabs?

puppy - sorry you puked again! 

hi mrs m, embo and beach!!!

jen - happy 14 weeks!!! 

I got 1 hour of sleep, then peed, then 4 hours of sleep, peed, then up for an hour and slept another 1/2 hour after that. heart - i'm usually up at 4:30 but it was 5:15 this morning and feeling them. that 4 hours in a row though, that's the longest sleep i've had maybe this whole pregnancy? still tired though....


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah shes fine a little clingy but i dont mind.. I meant her injections.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe you girls are all 20 weeks!! Wow!! Hopeful are you having one of each?


----------



## jenny25

Tracie give her huge hugs from us xxx


My husband is doing my head in would anyone like him hahaha xx


----------



## hopeful23456

mrsm - yes, one of each. i'm very happy about it! 

tracie - glad she is ok!!! 

i think i had a dream last night that i was holding a baby, this was my first dream about babies or pregnancy this entire time, strange! it was a few months old as it could hold it's head up (i've hardly held a baby in my life before)... can't WAIT to get started.


----------



## daviess3

Ah hopeful u b fine!! Especially with ur own!! X

Thanks ladies am super excited and it didn't worry me bout the sex!! Lol I did for a second think er u no what my baby is an I don't!!!! Didn't like that lol!! Anyone no why my placenta would change position? That's wierd isbt it! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies that's FANTASTIC news! Isn't that the best scan of them all? I'm so very happy for you my sweets! Can't wait for the picture, no matter how good or bad it is! You have a real, live baby in there. Sorry you can't feel the movements as much, but now you know why. You'll feel them soon enough.

Bumpy, I'm very sorry to hear about your father. I hope the results show that he isn't as sick as you might be thinking. Please keep us posted sweetie. :hugs:

Good luck to Croy, Charmer and Florida today!

Hopeful, the sleep thing is awful. I've had many nights like those. Sorry babe. Hope you can sneak in a nap today.

Lou, that baby needs to come out! LOL!

It's been pouring rain here for over 24 hours. Now our back yard is completely flooded. I'm so mad because my mother is staying in the studio apartment we have and she has to walk through the back yard to get there from the house. I just called my landlord. There is a pump that should be keeping the water out. It's obviously broken. I seriously can't believe this weather! Of course my mother has to come for the worst storm of the entire year, and it's supposed to last the entire time she's here! Grrrr...

Sorry for the rant. It's not the end of the world, just a minor inconvenience in an otherwise very good time in my life.


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- I read that its common for the placenta to change positions (some girls have a low placenta and it usually works its way up)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats Hopeful, how perfect. I could not be happier for every single one of you ladies here, it makes me feel warm and fuzzy whenever I pop by! 
Davies I never found out the sex of my daughter either and I loved the surprise at the end of it all! Plus then I got to take her out clothes shopping for our first trip out, which was great fun.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies I do feel better now knowing why I don't feel as much movement, was lovely to see bubs but I felt 12 week scan was magical as I could see more at once if that makes Sense? This time I couldn't the man did my 12 week seemed a lot more enthusiastic the lady today was lovely but she was polish an I think the language barrier was more of a problem! Oh well I understood enough to no I have a healthy baby!! I think it's sinking in kinda! X


----------



## croydongirl

Ok girls, prayers and good thoughts would be appreciated...my french oral final is in about an hour and a half. Then I have to get through the rest of the day without having a total panic attack about our scan at 5pm. What was I thinking booking so late in the day???

I am still feeling very boy but I will just be overjoyed to hear that baby is healthy.

Davies - So glad your scan went well, and that the placenta position gives you comfort to why you haven;t felt so much movement. 

Heart - Sorry about the flooding, we had freezing rain and snow showers yesterday as well as some blue sky. Thinking Seattle weather needs to be medicated! Its pretty grey outside today and cold, but a least no snow.

Ok, I'll check in later.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks mrs m I think so can't wait for shopping trip!! I will buy a few bits but nothing coloured! I no I will need the surprise after the pain lol! X

Hopeful that's what mine has done moved from back to the front an it's at the top high apparently! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy bonne chance! vous ferez génial! (google translator ;)


----------



## daviess3

Croy check where ur placenta is to I can't b the only one with a anterior! An the gender theory apparently only applies to 7 weeks where ur placebta position was lol! X


----------



## daviess3

Ps. Croy good luck sweetie x

Heart sorry about ur garden that's pants an very inconvient! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, do we get to see a picture???? I want to see your 20 week bub!

Croy, bonne chance! By this time tomorrow you'll be done with your final and know what you're having!!!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/e7e4c5b0.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/3a1cfd94.jpg

Not very clear baby looks like its trying to get out lol!! 
At one point bubs was holding hands how clever already! X


----------



## ttclou25

Davies - So pleased to hear your scan went so well sweetie - piccy looks like a little girl to me - but im not an expert at guessing. 

Croy - Hope your exam goes well looking forward to hearing about your scan when you get back.:thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Lou xx


----------



## hopeful23456

davies - any crotch shots? ;) CUTE pics! my girl has anterior placenta and the boy is posterior. i feel her though, mainly her feet as they are upper left of my belly button. plus, in my girl pic, her face was squished on the placenta too. which i googled about, when i got home, worried and there is nothing wrong with it at all. then i had a pregnancy update in one of the websites i track and it said often the baby likes to snuggle on the placenta - so cute! 

I think there's an old wives tale about girls having anterior placenta but isn't always the case at all. 
hearts is posterior (right heart)? 

is your baby head down or breech?


----------



## daviess3

Head down? I feel something near my belly button to! X


----------



## bumpyplease

how cute davies!

good luck with scan and exams croydon! im thikning boy!


----------



## heart tree

Davies that is an amazing picture! Look at that arm! I think girl too but that's based on your 12 week scan. She looks like she's playing with the placenta or uterus or something. AMAZING!

Hopeful, they didn't tell me where my placenta was. They just said it was in a perfect position for having a vaginal birth, which I assume means it's not covering the cervix. I would imagine mine is posterior as I feel kicks from the outside. I even saw my stomach moving yesterday several times!


----------



## fifi-folle

Just come across this thread, it's lovely to see so many of you girls here! After 4 m/cs before I got pregnant with ds I am rather shocked to be back in the pregnancy section!


----------



## daviess3

Is funny she saying put yr hands up in the air lol! X


----------



## heart tree

She's totally doing that Davies! So cute!

Fifi, welcome! I remember you from other threads. Congrats on the new pregnancy! Wow! You must be over the moon! I'm assuming so far everything is good. Almost to the second trimester now!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, had a diagnostic US this morning.. baby A's HB was 145, 4oz, measuring 15w6d. Baby B's HB was 156, 4oz, measuring 15w5d. Baby B had their legs crossed so no potty shots. Baby A is a BOY!!! Official gender scan is scheduled March 28th. Here is his nub shot:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h444/cote2011/IMAG1323.jpg


----------



## Embo78

That's defo a boy!!! It's a shame you didn't get the other potty shot! Are they identical or fraternal?


----------



## fifi-folle

Didn't test til CD43! I'm still bf'ing and we were ntnp so changed days from when we ttc ds! Had a scan at 7wks which showed hb and all in the right place :) Still nervous though :)


----------



## daviess3

Congrats Florida x


----------



## heart tree

Florida, that's definitely a boy! Congrats! Can't wait to find out what the other one is. 

Fifi, I don't blame you for being nervous, but remember, your body did it once, it can do it again! I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies & Florida, So happy for you! Congratulations on great scans!

FiFi- Welcome, congrats on your pregnancy!

Charmer- Where are you girl? Is everything okay?

Can't wait to hear about more scans!


----------



## heart tree

Yes, where is Charmer? We haven't heard from her in a while. I also hope everything is ok.

I posted pics of the flannel blanket I made yesterday in my journal. Take a look at https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-blooming-after-4-losses-12.html#post16067919


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats and welcome fifi!

awesome scan pic florida, congrats!!!! I'm willing to bet, just based on the hearbeat old wives tale, that your baby b is a girl.

my 2 usually have the same or very similar heartbeats so the old wives tale didn't apply there.

heart - i LOVE your blankets!


----------



## heart tree

Speaking of wives tales, every single one of mine was correct (unless they tell me on Monday they were wrong and it's a boy).

The pee in the baking soda said girl. The needle trick said girl. The hb was always over 150 - girl. The Chinese prediction calendar said girl. And my acupuncturist said my pulse was caused by a girl. Interesting, eh?


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps so pleased that your mw appt went well or more to the point that you made it! I think i would have had wet paperwork from blubbing so much! x x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Florida congrats on the scan! A boy, how cute!!!


----------



## heart tree

Mon, you're reaching the end! How are you feeling?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Thanks ladies.. I'm so happy right now.. We were hoping for at least one boy, so we're on :cloud9: The scan tech told us the HB's first, and I said I wonder if Baby A is a boy because of the slower HB & she was quick to say that it's just a myth.. But he ended up being a boy! I do have a feeling Baby B is a girl.. I hope so anyway cause this is it for us.. Would be nice to have one of each :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh and Embo, they haven't told me yet.. They are in separate sacs, but apparently there is still a chance they could be identical.. But I think they are fraternal. Forgot to ask about how to find out for sure today.. Will have to ask at my next U/S


----------



## ttclou25

Florida - congrats so good to hear both bubs are doing so well - yay a boy!!! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Lou, every time I see your name pop up I'm hoping it's because you are going to tell us you are having contractions! LOL! Come on baby! We need a new addition to the family!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I see you lurking. Is your final done? I hope so! Now just 4 more hours until you see your baby!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

No heartbeat, measuring 8 weeks. D&C set for tomorrow going to have another ultrasound done before just so I can't torcher myself with what if. Thank you ladies so much for your support during this difficult time and I will be taking a break from b&b for a few weeks so I will not be on to see your condolences but I thank you for them anyway. My midwife has referred me to a neonatal fetal maternal specialist of some sort who actually takes my insurance instead of an RE who doesn't so most of my testing should be paid for. I am having this baby tested too. I really hope you ladies will let me pull a fili and allow me to come back in a few weeks to update my results and to ask questions about this or that when it comes to the testing as you guys seem to have so much info.

As far as me and DH, instead of leaving we had a 4-5 hour conversation and I just basically felt like my thoughts, feelings and opinions didn't matter to DH and I was being ingnored and ignoring my feelings on the porn was just the last straw. Of course DH had no idea I felt this way and was really sorry that he'd been taking me for granted and has promised to start including me and my opionions in his life...which is when he agreed to see an RE if necessary (good thing too) These past couple of days were great, DH has been spending more time with me and Olivia and he's making a real effort, even agreeing to use his money he's had saved up for testing! 

Thank you ladies so much for all the advice and support.


----------



## heart tree

Oh god sweetie, I'm not sure if you'll read this but I'm absolutely devastated for you. I'm glad your husband is being more of a support to you, but I know nothing will ease this pain. You are most welcome to come back and ask questions any time. My heart is with you right now honey. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry charmer :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Oh 3x i'm so sorry. That's so hard :(


----------



## ttclou25

3x I'm so so sorry to hear your news, I hope you and OH can get through this together. My heart really goes out to you hun. I do hope you find out what's happening with the testing xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Charmer I'm so sorry I am thinking of you an ur family xxx

Am pleased you sorted things with hubby an he's there to support you, an please come back when you feel ready we love being able to support each other in good times an bad xx
Massive hugs x


----------



## jenny25

I'm so sorry charmer if there is anything I can do let me know xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Charmer - I can't believe it. I really truly can't. I am so very sorry for your loss. I know that words are not able to make this any easier for you but you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you will come back in a little while and let us know how you are doing and if they find anything with the testing. I am so glad that you are your husband were able to figure things out so you can be there for each other in the hard days ahead. 

Heart - yes, I was lurking. Final went great. Just have the paper one to go and take on Tuesday and I am done! So excited. Starting to get really anxious about my scan. I am excited about it but I think the reality that it might uncover something scary is on my mind too. I guess I will know one way or another in just a few hours. Why is time going by so slowly????


----------



## daviess3

Croy how much longer I need to no before bed lol! X


----------



## heart tree

Waiting at the airport! Mom should be here shortly. So excited. Croy this is going to be the worst 2.5 hours. Now you have nothing to distract your mind. You're almost there. Just keep trying to breathe.


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- so sorry and huge hugs. Glad you and dh talked. 

Croy- cant wait for update 

Heart- excited for you to hang out with your mom!


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm do sorry 3x you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Charmer. :hugs: I have no words to express my condolences. I am very happy that you and hubby are getting closer though. Sometimes a good conversation can start the road to recovery. 
I do hope you come back and keep us updated on your testing and progress! Praying for you, hun. God bless.


----------



## heart tree

Davies, her scan is at 5pm Pacific Standard Time. That's in 2 hours and 8 minutes! I think it will be past midnight for you before she posts.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

charmer, I'm so sorry hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Just checking in to see if Croy has posted. I hope everything is ok sweetie. Thinking about you.


----------



## justwaiting

3x I'm so very sorry. So glad you hubby is there for support. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## croydongirl

Hubbys family just left - 

Baby behaved beautifully at the scan - he showed his bits with pride!!! WE ARE HAVING A BOY!!! We finally got our baby boy. Feel like we have been waiting so long for him to come. 

I guess mothers intuition was spot on in this particular case :)

So, so , so excited. Not sure I will sleep well tonight. Rest of the scan looked good too even though the tech can't officially say anything, she gave us a wink.


----------



## heart tree

OMG!!! I knew you were having a boy!!! YAY YAY YAY!!!! So happy for you sweetie. You won't sleep a wink tonight. Be prepared. You're going to want to read all the UK girls reactions and you aren't going to be able to stop thinking about your little guy! Did you cry when they told you? Did you secretly feel relieved? Most importantly, do you have pics to share?


----------



## croydongirl

Yes, I burst into tears when she said it. Hubby was beaming.

I will send you pics to post sometime tomorrow. I need to take pics and send them.

Hubbys parents and sister were here for dinner and we had them open the box with the blue and 'it's a boy' balloons. They were so excited. My MIL brought a pink gift bag and a blue one just in case! ha ha She got us some really cure onsies and little doggies shoes! Oh my goodness baby clothes are just too adorable.


----------



## heart tree

I'm over the moon for you! What a wonderful way to tell them. This baby is already so loved. I can't wait to see the pics. Send as many as you want and I'll post them. Do you know when you'll get the official results?


----------



## croydongirl

I'm not sure. I don't have a doctors appointment for a few weeks, but she said they would contact us soon if there was a problem so I am hoping I can call this week and get an all clear. 

We are just so happy. Its funny, even though I have only really imagined having a boy to know for sure feels so great.


----------



## heart tree

I know exactly what you mean! Though I keep having anxiety that they didn't see a penis on mine. With a boy, there's no mistaking it! I hope they give you the all clear soon.


----------



## justwaiting

So happy for you Croy. The little man is going to be just perfect :)


----------



## daviess3

Yay Croy I knew it so happy for you my lovely xx


----------



## daviess3

Pics ? X


----------



## jenny25

Yay croy so happy for you Hun xx


Does anyone know where i can get a certificate of earnings from ? Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats croy lovely news to wake up to!!!!!
So many blue ones on this thread now :0)


----------



## jenny25

Well it's only 20 days till I find out hopefully so team pink or team blue wooo


----------



## daviess3

Only 20 weeks till I no to lol! I'm 20 weeks where's my fruit change lol! So exciting x


----------



## ttclou25

Yay Croy welcome to team blue!!! I remember I couldn't sleep the day I found out I was just on cloud nine. Now you can start shopping crazy!!! Xxx


----------



## jenny25

Lol Davies you made me laugh I will e getting induced in 23 weeks and 2 days cause of my history and that's when I had aarron xxx


----------



## daviess3

So you will have baby around same time as me heart Croy? that's if we're late! Hopeful is before us with the twins! X


----------



## jenny25

Well possibly Hun who knows my consultant is magic she said she would do anything to make sure we are both at ease so anyway I said to Paul soon as I hit 37 weeks baby will be up for eviction lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Congrats on your boy bits Croy :)


----------



## Embo78

Yay another boy:) Congrats croy :) :)


----------



## Embo78

I'm a poet and I didn't know it!!


----------



## ttclou25

Embo78 said:


> I'm a poet and I didn't know it!!

:haha::haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 20 weeks davies and croy - what a milestone!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

How on earth are most of you halfway through! lol doesnt seem 5 mns ago i came in wth my huge bump and you were all in the early stages!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 20 weeks girls!!! OMG!!! 

I am off to see another consultant this afternoon. I am just going to get one more opinion about whether I need hormones and I am going to ask him if my womb lining has improved and see if he can give me any more info about when period will come. :wacko: will let you girls know x


----------



## jenny25

Good luck fili xxx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks bumpy an tracie! So wierd first 13 weeks took forever now the weeks are flying! Halfway is so exciting! To think I was 3 and a half weeks pg in Thailand an I have that 17 weeks again an basically will have a bubby! How exciting! X


----------



## daviess3

Good luck fili my lovely x


----------



## hopeful23456

Good luck Fili! Tell them you want to be on a fast track to get preg and about all of the success stories of girls on empirical treatment of lovenox and prednisone. Im hoping you do iui too with a monitored cycle, takes the guess work out of it.

Congrats Croy!!!!! Yeah! I guessed boy too from the scan pic heart reposted. Ever since puppy taught us about that nub thing it's so much easier to try and tell

Happy 20 weeks Davies and Croy! Whooo-hooo!!!! Cantaloupes!


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon girls. Just about to have a nap but wanted to let u know i had another hospital visit last night where i managed to get ondansetron (Zofran) which is apparently the chief Hyperemesis med.

GP today happily prescribed it so i dont have to trek back to the hospital and is calling me tomorrow to see how i'm coping on it.

In other news my DH is being the world's biggest ass bag and i'm not sure how much more i can take. That's another post tho!


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks ladies for all your love - waking up today, I Skyped with my parents in England and they were so excited too. It feels like I am living the dream right now, like, who's life is this?

Davies I have a posterior placenta. Which is why I have felt so much kicking.

Fili Good luck sweetheart, I hope that this is the start of your journey to an answer and a rainbow baby :)

I cannot believe we are half way already. At the beginning it felt as though time was passing so slowly but looking back now its gone really quickly. I need to start making some plans.

In bed last night, hubs is reading the baby names book, and says well, I am in A and I like Aubry. I looked at him and said, "You did hear we are having a boy right?" He laughed and agreed that that name is a little girlie! He also picked out Avery which I love for a boy - I know that one has become a girl name for some people too, but I think it can be a strong name too. I guess for the next 25 days he'll do a letter at a time and make his list, but probably we will come back to the short list we already have. I like that he is starting to really plan with me now :)

And we will be shopping up a storm this weekend. I am excited about that, Did you US ladies see that toyR us are having a crib sale? They sell the crib I like for a boy so we might have to bite the bullet and get it while its on sale.


----------



## heart tree

Croy I'm awake now, so any time you want to send pics, I'll happily post them!

Happy 20 weeks Croy and Davies. As usual, right behind you! Not sure it will be my halfway mark though. I found out that late deliveries are genetic and my mother and her sister both had their babies late. In fact I was 2 weeks and 2 days late! And apparently Irish women carry late to which is basically what I am with a little English mixed in. Oh well, I'm still going to celebrate like it's the half way mark! I'd rather her be late than early.

Fili good luck lovely. I'm glad you are seeing someone. I think getting several opinions is very important. Even if they all tell you the same thing, at least it can help with your sanity.

Well my mom made it in and so far it's been wonderful. I had some pretty bad insomnia around 4am so I'm very tired right now. I'm sure I'll snap out of it just from the excitement of her being here. Yawn.


----------



## heart tree

Pups, sorry, we posted at the same time. So glad you got the drug, but what's up with that DH of yours? Now what's going on? I'll check your journal in case you posted it there. Sigh...


----------



## croydongirl

Oh pup you poor thing. Praying you feel some relief really soon. And sorry about DH, I am not sure why they pick the worst moments to decide to act out. Just like kids I suppose ;)


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - During out dinner last night I found out that hubs was a late baby, He was due in December, and didn't come until Jan 23rd!!! I don't think they let you go that late now, but its no wonder he was such a chubber when he was born!! Hoping baby takes after my side, I was early and my brother was right on time!


----------



## Embo78

I'll probably go over (unless I'm induced for some reason)
My dd no 1 went over 3 days, dd no 2 went over TWO weeks! (I was induced!) And my son went over 4 days! He could've gone longer but I was induced.
It'll be interesting to see what'll happen with this one!


----------



## heart tree

Croy I'm not sure if my father or his sister were on time. My grandmother was 40 and 42 when she had them, but she died many years ago so I can't ask her. I'll ask my dad, but I doubt he'll know. I'm hoping I'll take after her though. I have a feeling she birthed them on time. I already know I take after her on the fertility side. I have a great reserve of eggs for my age, which clearly she did too. On my mother's side, all the women go through menopause around 39/40. I'm not going to be one of them, thank god. My cousin is going through it right now at 42. 

Pictures???


----------



## heart tree

Embo, sounds like this one will be late too unless you are induced!


----------



## Embo78

I think so heart. I had high blood pressure at the end with Oliver so that's why I was induced with him.
They're keeping a close eye on my blood pressure at the end of my pregnancy


----------



## petitpas

So sorry to read your update, charmer :hugs:

I hope you finally get some answers and a treatment plan so that next time you get your sticky bean. Having hubs in your side is also going to make a big difference...
Wishing you all the best with the op and the testing and hoping to see you back here Fili-style very soon Xxx


----------



## petitpas

Croy, well done on your exams! Do you have a break now?
Also fab news on your scan :happydance: I do think we'll have a lot of fun with our boys :lol:

Davies, congrats on all being well with your baby, too! I laughed at the first picture - it really does look like a little alien intent on escape :cloud9:

Hopeful, I went to yoga today and the lady next to me was blond and 34 weeks along with twins. She was slim with a forward bump. Very cute and made me think of you.

Pups, sorry you are feeling sick again but I am so glad to hear that you are finally getting something from your doctor. None of us want meds but we all have our limits and with hg you just shouldn't have to struggle on your own :hugs:
As for hubs, I just hope it is temporary and he pulls himself together soon! Or else we'll come sort him out :grr:

Fili, how did your appointment go? Was it at St Mary's?


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pups I no! Trying to escape an long hands I have long hands an fingers hubby has massive hands do could explain! I also looked at my 20 week measurement an compared it to other peoples an baby has long legs like me to! I love the mini me! X

Croy where's the pic? 

Pups pleased u got good meds now x

Heart my mum was late with me sn sis 2 weeks! My sis was 2 weeks late with her first an second an third were c section! 
My hubby is a twin but his mum had them naturally at 38 weeks so full term for twins! Who knows what I will get I'm going with late!! But I'm sure I read some research about low progesterone often you go into early labour? I don't no!! 
My sil had her son at 28 weeks, an he's disabled so I just pray I don't go into labour that early! X


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy - sorry to hear your dh is being an ass, that sucks. i'm surprised the didn't put you on zofran earlier? seems to be what they put girls on here quite a bit per message boards

I just had my scan which i have every 2 weeks with an obgyn appt. i had an external scan and they are doing great, were sleeping and then woke up. 

then I had an internal scan to check cervix which i haven't had internal scan to check it since the early pregnancy weeks. it's one of the nurse practioners that i love who did the scan. my cervix is a little smaller....

externally, it's been measured 3.8 two weeks ago, 4.17 at level 2 last week (externally, it's just not as good of a check). but today it was 3.33? and has nabothian cysts on 1 side of it. which of course freaked me out as she kept looking to see if the cervix was open at all. she didn't think it was open and we looked forever and of course, lying on my back, I almost fainted again ;) 

then it was time for my obgyn appt so I got up, got dressed, grabbed my water and spilled an entire glass all over myself, i was soaked! shocked me into reality though.

so then I saw my obgyn (who is also my re) and she said it's totally fine and not to worry as she looks at the u/s pics on her laptop that they just took. In one angle you can see the cysts and the other angle the cervix is closed. then she reached in an felt my cervix and it was hard and shut. thank god! still a tiny bit nervous though. 

And now I am going for weekly scans/cervix checks until the babies are here! usually the weekly scans don't start for another month or so but they just want to make sure it's all ok. so here we go! time is going to fly....wow...glucose test in 4 weeks.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies & Croy- Happy 20 weeks, cantaloupes! I'm a raspberry, wohoo! Now I need to go buy some, cause some fresh raspberries sound great!

Croy- A boy! Congratulations! I love boys (obviously) they are so much fun!

I don't know if I'll end up going over or not this time. My pregnancies have been pretty much half and half. #1 was born 2 days over, #2 was born on his due date, #3 was born 2 weeks late after an induction, #4 was also born 2 weeks late after an induction, and #5 was born 1 day after his due date. So with that history the only weird thing would be if baby came early. 

I haven't been able to sleep at night and I've been exhausted and nauseous all day, so nothing has been getting done around my house. My hubby has been out of town since Sunday and he's coming back tomorrow, I had so many projects I wanted to do while he was gone, but I've done nothing. :nope: 
My sinus infection is improving so I'm starting to feel more "pregnant" and less "sick", its weird how I still don't feel well, but pregnant sick is a much better feeling than sick sick. 

So far my old wives tales are saying "boy". Baking soda test said boy and chinese gender predictor said boy, the heartbeat said "girl" though. I guess its a battle of the old wives tales. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful, Yes, time is going to fly by now! Weekly scans! That's a lot of time at the doctor's office, but all worth it I'm sure. I bet its great seeing those babies so often. Glad to hear you cervix is hard and closed, I can imagine that must be nerve wracking!

Puppy, I hope your hubby knocks it off! He's not allowed to be an ass for another year at least! :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 8 weeks raspberry mom2!


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

sorry not been on today since first thing, have been proper busy at work!

heart - so pleased you mom made it ok, hope you have lots of fun together!
hopeful - how nice that you will get to see your bubbas every single week!!
fili - how did you get on today?
pups - hugs babe, sorry your DH is being a typical bloke! pleased you have some good medication now to help you though
mom2 - happy 8 weeks!!!!!!! im 9 weeks tomorrow, its actually going quite quick, and i NEVER thought i wouldl say that!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## filipenko32

*Hopeful *that all sounded VERY stressful :hug: but it's good that they're being so thorough. God when does the stress ever end??!!!!

*Bumps* he has put me on CLOMID!!!! Not only that but double the dose that Davies was on as I remember. He's put me on 100mg a day for 5 days, then he said test for ovulation, :sex: then test for pregnancy :wohoo: so I can ttc in Vegas after all!!!! He said it could be a while before I got my af cos my cl took so long to die. It's now dead so here's hoping I ov. He said it works 85% of the time so please don't let me be in the minority again. The whole thing cost £350 and I am gutted I had to spend that much because my f'ing period wouldn't show. 
*
Daaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvviiieeeess* where are you I need to ask you some questions.

Happy 8 weeks *Mom2!*:cloud9:
Happy nearly 9 weeks *Bumps!!*:cloud9:

Glad you're having a nice time with your mum *Heart*! Bet she can't wait for your little girl either :cloud9:

*Croy* Aubry does sound girly!! I am so happy you're so happy it's about time after all you've been through! 

*Puppy,* what is he doing? I hope you're not too upset in your condition too! :growlmad: 
*Jen *how are you hun?


----------



## puppycat

Copied from my journal for the ladies who haven't seen -


Now for my Gareth rant :

Last night i told him i'd tested and had shown ketones so he says well call your GP. I told him they'd likely admit me again so he says that's fine and he can manage. Basically talked me into it.

I called GP who wouldnt help so he says well call the hospital direct, so i did, they told me to come in. I told him what they said and he goes 'well i can't take you'.

:saywhat:

He talked me into phoning, told me he'd cope then says he can't take me? Complete head fuck.

You can imagine i feel like shit, have no energy and he does that.

He did take me after making me shout and listen to his complaints. I had to wait an hour though obviously.

All he has done today is bang doors, throw parcels, swear, whinge, moan. You name it. I'm ready to kill him.


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - i was on clomid for 3 months too in case you have any questions, was on 50 mg and then 75 mg. but i was also monitored for the size of follicles and did a trigger shot (hcg) to ovulate when the follies were big enough and then did IUI). i had 3 follies the first time, 1 follie the second time and 3 follies the third time.

puppy- that sucks how dh is treating you, you need support now! you have us! HUGS wish i could drive you there


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hopeful! :hugs: Oh I didn't know that. Did you have any sides? Did you get pregnant on it? The doc today seems to be convinced I am going to be preggo in 3 weeks :saywhat: 100mg seems a lot do you think?? 

Puppy :hugs: that is not on :hugs: :hugs: why are men so awkward? Do you think he could be jealous that a lot of your attention is on baby?


----------



## puppycat

I wish I knew fili :( the thing is, on a day to day basis I hardly think of being pregnant etc. I just concentrate on Laura and housework, only on the days I am poorly do I mention baby unless I want him to take bump shots. I have tried to put his hand on tummy to interact with him but he's just not interested :shrug:


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - i took it CD 5-9 I think? either 3-7 or 5-9 and got really hot when on it (like hot flashes) and cranky I think? headaches too, like a dull headache all over my head. I got preg on it the third time as also had IUI the third time but I had early m/c too. got preg end of last july and m/c end of august. late implantation and beta didn't keep rising after a week. 

davies had much better luck.


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds like he could be a little jealous you know. Maybe he is thinking that he is going to get less attention when baby comes? I am quite sure that if/when I eventually have one I'll feel like I have 2 as my hubby gets jealous when I coo coo over my nephew all the time even before the mc's. Maybe he is being a bit awkward to get attention like a 3 year old! My hubby can be like that sometimes.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun, yeah I have a headache already and it feels like it's in my eyes! I wonder why you didn't get pregnant? I think it can thin the lining too can't it and mine is thin enough but he said that it would thicken up under hormonal control even if that is clomid. Do you know of any other success stories with clomid?


----------



## hopeful23456

there are alot of clomid success stories! my lining was always great. clomid can cause hostile cervical mucous which blocks the sperm from getting up there, that's why I think IUI worked for me and not natural bd as they were getting blocked. but not everyone gets hostile cervical mucous from it.


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh right, well i'll make sure i take my lube tube to vegas with me!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Excellent news fili!!!!! Ur gonna be knocked up soooooo soon!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - florida is a clomid success too with her twins!


----------



## filipenko32

It's so strange with miscarriages how the docs tell you different things. You have to be so proactive to get anywhere don't you, especially when your body is not keeping up! I hope it works. I at least want to ov and get a period, pregnancy will be an added marvellous bonus! 

Does anyone know, if I am on clomid once does it mean I will be relying on it forever more? Or will my body kick back into natural action?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I didn't know Florida was on clomid!! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi Hun sorry I'm here question away... I took 50mg then 100mg I have tried everyday 2-6 5-9 3-7 4-8 I got pg on 2-6 an 3-7 they say the earlier u take it the earlier u ov an more likely twins the later the better quality eggs!! 
I take it before bed so I felt as little symptoms as poss I had headaches on an off hot flushes in evenings for a week or so an very bloated last half of cycle, never had any probs with cm so don't worry but weight gain was half stone in first 4 months an I fell in 4th cycle!! Also ov pain was stronger but that maybe where I don't ov without it!! Either way it got me pg an I love it for that N I will take every symptom there not that bad babe x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun x x x oh I'm quite excited now!


----------



## daviess3

Defo b excited Hun ur back on the journey, warn yr hubby of mood swings an tears! Completely hormonal mood swings I would wake up the next day an b full of apologies! Lol my hubby got to no when to ignore me lol! But after a while I always tried to have a break from clomid as I felt myself being hormonal an it stays in ur system for a cycle after to!! 

Can't wait for good news fili! X


----------



## filipenko32

Haha Well my hubby doesn't exactly know I'm on clomid as I haven't told him and don't think I'm going to is that bad? He might think something is up if I start hysterically crying because there's no chocolate in the house or something like that but I'm not planning on saying anything doesn't exactly know I went to another docs today or he would have got cross with me going to another doc! :blush:


----------



## daviess3

No fili I didn't used to always admit I was on it! I think it can put pressure on ur relationship to by talking bout sex an when u do it etc so I uses to not tell hubby he used to say don't have it this month babe lets just have a month of normality!! Who's he kidding as if I would if missed a month lol! But I didn't want to seem like I wanted sex on demand I just wanted him to enjoy the high sex drive! 
Obviously he new most of the time! 
I personally would keep quiet until either ur pg or few months in the first month or two I didn't have major symptoms! 

Did anyone watch the programme love life?? I have been that woman staring at people an there kids an pretending to b preg! How bads that! Poor woman though her hubby cheated an hot sum1 pg! I couldn't of imagined that! So sad. X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy, Maybe slamming doors, yelling and complaining is what he meant by "coping" ?


----------



## heart tree

Hi lovelies, I'm just popping in quickly as I'm spending time with my mom and shouldn't be on here all day! LOL! 

Croy sent me her pics. They are priceless. Croy, there is no doubt you are having a boy! LOL! I just showed my mom and she said the same thing! Love the balloon surprise picture. Lovely. Enjoy everyone!


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/chrissieprofile.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/chrissiepotty.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/chrissiesurprise.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Precious pics Croy!

Glad you are having fun with your mom heart!


----------



## heart tree

Mom went to bed. Just catching up now. Hopeful, that sounds very stressful about your cervix. I'm glad it's nice and closed and that you'll be monitored weekly. 

Fili, that's incredibly exciting news for you! Make sure the lube is Preseed or Conceive Plus! And I never told my husband when I was Ov'ing. I took Femara for 3 months without IUI and it made me Ov earlier, but I didn't get pregnant. My husband knew I was taking the drug but had no concept of when Ov was going to happen. Nothing wrong in withholding information in the name of baby making!

Mom2, happy 8 weeks!

Croy, did you get sleep last night? Are you ecstatic with your news? 

Does anyone else have a slight tugging/pain in their inner thigh/groin? I have it but it feels like it is also connected to my uterus. Almost like I can feel a pull all the way from my right ovary down to my inner thigh/groin. Could that be round ligament pain? It's only on the right side and is fairly constant. Baby is moving like crazy, so I'm trying not to worry. 

I had a sleepgasm last night! So embarrassing! I've never had them before this pregnancy. My uterus cramped up afterwards and didn't feel good. I was so mad, especially since I didn't have any control over it!


----------



## justwaiting

Puppy sorry your husband is being a pain. I hope he pulls his head in soon.

Heart can you put my anatomy scan on the front page. It's monday the 19/3. 

I'm stalking ladies. so much is going on. I can't believe were all nearly half way and the girls in the first tri are going well.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I have been sleepgasaming since we got pregnant too. I hate that it is crampy afterwards too. It's so crazy because I have zero sex drive when I am awake. I read somewhere that babies can feel the good feelings we feel when it happens though. 
Thanks for posting the pics.
That sounds like round ligament pain to me, I have been having some strange pulling and cramping, I asked my doctor about them and she pretty much said, pregnancy is uncomfortable...Thanks for that doc!

I hardly got any sleep last night. All day I had butterflies. Tonight hubs and I went to dinner and then Babies-r-us to look at cribs. Still got a little overwhelmed with all the decisions we have to make- all we ended up buying were the teeniest little pair of sandals which baby will wear for about 2 weeks but I couldn't resist!


----------



## justwaiting

Hopeful - That must have been a very stressful time for you. good thing ur dr double check and all is well. I'm so jealous of your weekly scans.

heart - We posted at the same time. That pain sounds like round ligament but keep an eye on it. I've never had anything in that area, so no experience sorry. Gotta love a kick or two for reassurance.
Sleepgasm's hey never heard of them. I know you've been careful about not having them with dh, our bodies have minds of their own, Maybe you body decided it needed to relax!


----------



## justwaiting

Croy - with baby stuff just make the big decision not like pram, cot, carseat, change table and then wait until after your baby shower (if your having one) I'm hoping it will take away alot of the stress of everything we need and don't have yet. Also take hand me downs if available takes the choice right out of your hands and you still get what u want. 
When baby shopping I stick to what I need and don't venture into other sections, The choice and variety makes my head spin. take your time with it.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls, I appreciate the feedback. I read about round ligament pain and found out the ligaments go down the side of the uterus to the inner thigh and groin. I'm definitely going to ask them to look during my scan on Monday. Then I have a doctor's appointment next Friday so will ask then too.

Croy, I also have no sex drive when I'm awake. I'm too afraid! I adore my husband and want to be close, I just don't want to have sex. I've had 2 orgasms with him since I've been pregnant and they both caused cramps afterwards. 

I've had 5 sleepgasms in total. I'm sure my body wants the release and misses my husband. But I really don't like the cramping afterwards. 

My mom and I are going to Ikea and Babies R' Us tomorrow to look at furniture. I'm not at all ready, but have read it can take a few weeks to months to order stuff. So I know I have to start looking. She's a very practical woman so I know she'll help me navigate the stores and keep me from getting overwhelmed.

Hopeful, my mother has been addicted to the Babies Bargain book! She keeps reading it and telling me all the helpful hints! At this point, I won't have to read it as she'll just tell me everything I need to know! It's a great book! Croy, you should get it. It will help you figure out what to get and why you should be getting it.


----------



## heart tree

OMG! My ticker just changed! I'm a cantaloupe! Half way there!!!


----------



## daviess3

Yay heart so exciting hun! I had that pain at top of my legs stc an I asked of friend who told me I will prob notice bump growth the next day an I could?!!! I had no sex drive either until yesterday an really fancied it hubby worked night last night so no chance lol! I had sleepgasms in first tri! 

Hopeful pleased ur ok hun I didn't get them to check my cervix but I might at my consultant appointment next week! I wonder if I'm having a boy as my baby's skull looks similar to urs Croy! Congrats lovely your pics r fab an he's all boy lol! Is that you in the pic? Yr tiny!! Gorgeous ballon pic x
Afm been awake since 430am! Y? X


----------



## heart tree

Oh Davies, I was awake at 4:30 last night. It's awful! Now I need to go compare skulls for yours and Croys.

I know, Croy is so tiny! I showed my mom and said, look at how small she is! I feel like my bump is out of proportion to how far along I am. It's huge right now! I'll post another on Sunday.

Davies was your pain on the top or inside of your leg? Mine is definitely on the inside groin and inner thigh area, but I can also feel it in my uterus too. 

I definitely think you should get your cervix checked just in case. Are you having a scan next week? If not, do you have one scheduled?


----------



## daviess3

Don't have another scan scheduled but I have a cons appointment so I'm not sure if he will scan me! I hope so! I can ask then! Yes Hun my pain was either side at the top of my inner thighs an I did feel like slight pain inside to! It felt like I had done a fab work out N pulled a muscle or overdone it! I couldn't stand on one leg to put a shoe on other foot as balancing wasn't an option! But was just stretching/ ligament pain! Compare pics not the pic of mine with hand I mean other one! My pics r rubbish quite diss appointed! X


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys sorry didn't really post been having a hard time with aarron we suspect he has a mild form of adhd he has been in bother st school with his behaviour and not listening and he has a short attention span I've been hoo through this since year 2 more so but it's getting slightly worse and there is talks of getting outside agency's in too assess him he ha a special needs teacher at school helpi him in his normal classes but it's not going well I also went to visit my friend last night she is going through iui he got pregnant at the same time as me but I didn't know but she sadly lost her bean so she needed to talk and she actually turned around and said Jen I don't know how you do it with hat you went through now I know how you felt it was nice too know she understood what I went through but yet I wish she didn't go through that , tomorrow will be the longest I've been pregnant with hubby as we lost Jamie at 14+3 due to the medical termination with his problems and wed it will be 9 years since I lost my first son Paul so I feel rather blah xxx


----------



## puppycat

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Puppy, Maybe slamming doors, yelling and complaining is what he meant by "coping" ?

That's a very good point!

I asked him last night (while i was being sick) when he was in his sleep-truth state if he resented baby for making me so sick and he said yes.


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies,

hugs jen, sorry to hear about Aaron, but on the positive side this pregnancy is going to be just fine - i know it!
pups - hows things with OH, hope you are feeling a bit better
croy - love the pics, the suprise one was excellent!
heart, hope you are having lots of fun with your mum! 20 weeks whoohoooo!
fili - im still excited about your plans - so pleased you are getting excited about TTC again
lou - any twinges? it wont be long!
davies - you feeling better?

hows everyone else?

AFM - im 9 weeks!!!! whoohooo another milestone to tick off for me! telling the parents on sunday, i know they will be over the moon especially with the bad news about my dad being ill. oh and im also ringing up today to book my 12 week scan so that will give me another milestone to aim for x


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG ive moved up a box!!!! yippee!!!!! wondered when that would happen!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bumps I am so with you on your excitement for moving up a box!! It's so wonderful! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Oh Davies, I was awake at 4:30 last night. It's awful! Now I need to go compare skulls for yours and Croys.
> 
> I know, Croy is so tiny! I showed my mom and said, look at how small she is! I feel like my bump is out of proportion to how far along I am. It's huge right now! I'll post another on Sunday.
> 
> Davies was your pain on the top or inside of your leg? Mine is definitely on the inside groin and inner thigh area, but I can also feel it in my uterus too.
> 
> I definitely think you should get your cervix checked just in case. Are you having a scan next week? If not, do you have one scheduled?

Heart my sister definitely got this! I went to see her when she was about 24 weeks and she was moaning bitterly about pains there. It's something to do with muscle connections and nerve endings but she had her little girl, darcie, no problems! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart look at 'livebychance''s post here: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/682328-anyone-else-get.html


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I hope you feel better today :hug: 

Hopeful, Davies, heart, just wondering - will my periods carry on as normal after this clomid cycle or will I keep needing clomid? X x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Heya ladies :)

How is everyone? 
We put Izzy in her cot last night for the first time in her own room. hey recommend you keep them with you untill 6 months but he cot doesnt fit in our room :( She did great slept really well. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww croy I LOVE your pics and your baby is definitely a boy!!! Without a doubt x x


----------



## daviess3

I'm fine girls my ligament pain was last week lol! X
Fili clomid made my periods more regular 30dayz I did sometimes ov on day 16 do don't panic! An make sure u keep bding to cover all bases! Lol! 

Bumpy congrats hun you will b 12 weeks before u no it! X
Tracie what a good girl izzy is! Lucky you x

Pup oh dear he needs some eye drops put in his dinner to give him the squits! Let's see how he copes with being ill! Lol don't no where that came from I'm never that nasty! Lol! X

X


----------



## daviess3

Jen sorry ur having a hard time hun sounds like u need a holiday! Do you have other options with Aaron is the a school that mayb not helping enough with there approach? 
Milestone days are so hard an we never forget but we hVe to concentrate on here an now, I love the balloon idea x
Hope ur ok Hun x


----------



## filipenko32

Eye drops in his dinner hahahahahaaahahaahahaaaaha!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Davies indont know there is going to be a meeting after half term so just got too wait and see Hun I'm going in holiday on the 20th April for 3 days me Paul and aarron are going to Scotland to visit my hometown so it will be nice I also called the housing I will get a call Monday for the viewing early next week so that's moving nicely xx


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 20 weeks heart! glad to hear your mom likes the baby bargains book. i've had round ligament pain lately too, it is down to my inner thigh a little. 

happy 9 weeks bumpy! can't wait to hear what your family says after you tell them, that will be a fun day

jenny - my friends boy has adhd and is around 11 I think? he is on meds for it and he went from being bothersome in class to being near the top of his class, excellent grades and even winning contests for math

tracie- cute avatar pic

fili - i was monitored on clomid so i knew the follie sizes and did the hcg trigger shot when they were big enough, i was also on progesterone after trigger shot so if i had bfn, i just stopped progesterone and got af a couple of days later, except for the third time on it when i had bfp, stopped prog and didn't get af, then got late bfp

hi davies and puppy!

what is the eye drops thing? laxative?

i just keep growing, and my belly button will soon be flat, looks all strange now. my uterus is high, measuring at 23 weeks and is about 3 inches above belly button


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I never took Clomid but from reading on here over the years quite a few women fell pregnant naturally after having been on Clomid so it can't switch you off completely.

I took soy one cycle and it messed my cycle up. I fell pregnant the next cycle, though.

Will you be starting the pills today since you don't really have a cd1 to go by this time round?

This could be £350 well spent - much cheaper than IVF! :winkwink:


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 28 weeks pip! going over to your journal to see if you have posted a new bump pic!


----------



## heart tree

Jen, my brother had ADHD and so did my step-father. I just asked my mom for some tips for you. She said that as much as she's not into medicating children, it worked wonders with my brother. He's 30 now, but I remember when he was younger, he could never sit still in class and could never focus. Once he started taking Ritalin, he became a much better student. He's a very active guy now. He snowboards, surfs, plays soccer (football). In fact currently he's in South America and sent us a picture of him running away from a bull in a bull ring! Crazy boy! To this day, when he needs to focus, he takes some of his meds. He only takes it for important things, like when he had a test in college or when he has to focus at work on something. The rest of the time he doesn't take it. He's just a little hyper. It will be ok once you get Aaron evaluated. 

Fili, my periods went back to their same old long cycles when I wasn't on Femara. So no, you won't need Clomid for the rest of your life. It shouldn't mess up your cycles.

Thanks for all the RLP info. I read a lot on the internet, but had a hard time finding connections to it and inner groin pain. I'm comforted to know some of you have felt the same thing. It's not severe, just noticeable.

Happy 9 weeks Bumpy! That truly is a milestone!

Can't remember what else I read. Am off to do some nursery shopping in an hour with my mom. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy -Yay for moving up a box!!

Heart - Happy cantaloupe week!! Glad you and your mum are having fun, hope that your shopping will be fruitful! 

Hopeful - my belly button is beginning to to get flat too, hubby keeps teasing me I am getting an outie! 

Hubs told me he has planned a night away tonight for us with some free hotel nights we had accumulated. We are not going far, just about 30mins away, but we will go to dinner and then walk to the hotel and make the most of their swimming pool and then go out for breakfast tomorrow morning. Fun surprise and not like him at all! Nice way to celebrate the last day of class today. I just have finals next week. Thanks the Lord!

Also, it's not me in the balloon picture, its my sis in law. She is tiny. I wasn't that small even before my belly! The other day I was laughing with my friend because my bum has always been on the large side especially in proportion to the rest of me and I mentioned I felt like it had got smaller - and she replied it just looked smaller because everything on the front was getting bigger and fuller! ha ha I hate to admit she is right, but she probable is! Oh well, I'll take it.

And thanks for the shopping tips ladies, I think starting with one thing at a time and only getting the essentials is exactly the way to go. I had in my mind I wanted a white crib and I found one I loved but then last night we saw this crib I just loved but it was a medium dark brown wood - usually I dislike that colour and go for the super dark espresso or white, but something about this crib was just really beautiful. I guess we'll see what we end up with!

Happy Friday ladies!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you for your advise I just feel crap at the moment and a shit mum because of it x


----------



## daviess3

Oh Jen ur far from a shit mum! Ur being to hard on urself noone has a perfect child even if they appear to my sis got a call from school today to say here 2nd son has failed his school hearing test! She now feels awful he was jaundice an in special baby care when born an apparently jaundice N deaf children are connected an he should of had extra checks! She was really upset but it's one of those things he can hear but just needs but of extra help! 

Your son is your baby an he has ADHD just do research into how u think best to help him in your situation! X

Hopeful yep eye drops work as a laxative an are tasteless! I sound evil! X


----------



## hopeful23456

yeah jen, you aren't a shit mom at all! alot of kids have adhd, nothing you could have done to prevent it but as long as you know he has it there are options to help


----------



## croydongirl

Jen - There are so many things you can try to help your son. It sounds like his school is pretty on the ball about the situation which is good because they can support him too. Thinking of you hun x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls ideal pretty stressed I need a break from him I'm struggling on how to handle him at times since I moved here he has only stayed out 3x overnight and I ain't got no help I can't wait to move an get settled into a routine hopefully it will help but sometimes I just feel like walking away x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Jen you are no way a bad mum that is ridiculous, I'm sure youll find a way to help him, you will x x x. :hugs: I'm so happy for you that you got your house!

Davies your comment about the eye drops made me laugh so much! I was actually in a docs waiting room waiting for blood to be taken (don't ask) and I had to explain to hubby why I laughed. 

Pip, I hope so! It would be good if it wasn't wasted money 

Heart are you asking your mum for name suggestions? My mum likes the most old fashioned names,she likes Mildred :sick:


----------



## petitpas

Mildred? With a boy twin called Melvyn?
:rofl:

I added a new bump pic to my journal. First post has the progression.


----------



## petitpas

Davies, a good mum is one who recognises problems and her limits in dealing with them. Bring on the evaluation and any help you can get out of it!


----------



## filipenko32

Pip I started taking clomid yesterday. 100mg a day for 5 days. Then I think he said I ov in about 8 days and to start testing. He said :sex: and we see baby on next visit! Here's hoping... 

I know those names are horrid!!! I'm glad o got off lightly with 'Melanie'!


----------



## daviess3

Pip I don't understand? I wasn't saying Jen wasn't a good mum far from it, I would never say that or intend to upset anyone sorry if that's how you read my comment but I didn't mean to!! X


----------



## puppycat

I didn't read it that way either Davies :shrug: if I read the right post?

Think an early night is on the cards for me. Night ladies x


----------



## croydongirl

Just had to check in to see my new boy coloured ticker!!


----------



## hopeful23456

I like it Croy! And the pics of the balloon reveal, so cool!


----------



## petitpas

Argh! I wrote Davies but I meant Jen :blush:
So sorry for the confusion! Tired baby brain here...


----------



## petitpas

Croy, love your balloon reveal picture, too! (I do mean Croy, don't I? :blush:)
Have a lovely weekend! 

Fili, my Dad wanted to call me Penelope Jane. I'm glad my mum got to overrule that idea...


----------



## heart tree

Just popping in to say hello.

I'm feeling overwhelmed by baby furniture! I think I found a few crib options and changing table. We're going to use a dresser and put a changing pad on top as we don't have a lot of room for separate pieces. I'm looking at gliders and ottomans and a bedside sleeper. So much to buy! We went to Ikea, Babies R Us and Target. 

My husband's two cousins just gave me bags of their maternity clothes. They both had babies last summer and both offered me their infant car seats! And one of them uses cloth diapers and offered me her newborn ones! Score! She's also giving me a little bouncy chair. Score again! And they have lots of clothes to give me.

Jen, Aaron's ADHD has nothing to do with your parenting. It's something that's biological. My step-father had it and passed it to my brother. I lived in the house with both of them. They were both a bit hyper active and didn't always focus, but it wasn't too bad. I think the older the person gets, the easier it gets. You just need to hang in there, he'll be a fine man. And you are a wonderful mother. :hugs:

Croy, I was wondering if that was you in the picture! LOL! I didn't want to insult you by telling you that your bump looked non-existent. I showed my mother as I couldn't believe how skinny "you" looked. My mother tried to convince me that there was a bump there but we just couldn't see it under "your" loose shirt! I'm so relieved to find out that wasn't you! 

Sorry, I can't remember what else I read. Back to looking at furniture now.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I got a dresser and will get a changing pad. Make sure you try out the gliders if you can, I haven't liked 98% of them I've sat on (tried out about 25 so far) people seem to like dutailier or best chairs, they are the only two I've liked. Smooth rocking. And they say to get one that reclines too. I'm torn between the all upholstered and those mostly upholstered ones with wood showing on bottom. But those all upholstered ones are very comfy.


----------



## heart tree

I can't fit an upholstered one in the nursery room. Too big and bulky. I need to get the other kind and I want an ottoman glider too. I've read the dutailier are good, but they are so expensive. But you're right, I need to sit in them and try them. I would hate to get one and then never sit in it. I'll take a look at the Best ones. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all so much for your help it's just hard I want my son too be happy and all he seems is angry lately I don't think he has been havin the right support at school singe is taken it out on me now he has started running rings around me I just want us too move and hopefully that will change cause he needs a routine and st the momen it's like he has 3 parents at the moment x


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen, i feel for you my lovely, but if the school aren't being as supportive as u need then tell them or go higher? I hope you can get something sorted soon for urs an Aaron's sake x

I keep waking up at 430am then can't get back to sleep coz of the birds singing! Now got national grid digging up my driveway as we don't have enough gas coming into the property! That's y the new boiler keeps breaking!! All fun! Haha x


----------



## petitpas

Jen, I'm no expert but I've heard that exercise helps children with ADHD work off some of that extra energy. Is there any chance you can get hubby to take your son to a park to play footie or something this weekend?
I bet you're a fabulous Mum :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Heart please be careful with car seats. Thats one of the things you should always buy new enless you no 100% the usage of the car seat. it could have been dropped, banged or other things.


----------



## filipenko32

My 3 year old nephew just called me (!) and said as clear as anything "hello aunty melly, are you ok? Miss you, thank you for London bear, I look after him!" he just got his fab nursery report so I blew him lots of kisses and said he was a clever boy. I said, "aunty melly loves you lots and he said, 'I love you too aunty melly!" then said byeeeeee. :cloud9: I'm called Mel btw! My sister said he wanted to ring me cos he was wondered where I was!! They live in Cheshire which is near manchester and a four hour drive away. Sooo upset now. :cry: As soon as we have kiddies I am moving back there, that is my dream! My nephew doesn't like his teacher and he said he wishes I was his teacher cos my sister told him I was a teacher. He is such a character. When I last saw him he packed all his toys in a wheelie suitcase for his size just to go to Starbucks round the corner with me. Then unpacked them when we got there. He also asked the lady for a 'baby chino' and said please and thank you. I was so proud of him, pretending he was mine of course cos I had him all to myself. Then I took him round the supermarket, sitting him actually in the trolley not the seat and he wanted to go faster. We stopped at the fish counter to show him and he said: "fish not working aunty melly" :rofl:. He can count to twenty and knows his address, all the Colours and half the alphabet! He is starting a private school where they have to wear little hats so I am hoping that by the time he does I can get a job there and be living near my sister! My sister is pushing him with all the school stuff already but he is picking it up so don't see any harm in it.


----------



## filipenko32

So upset now though, really miss my family :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope the boiler gets fixed soon Davies, it's actually cold ATM isn't it? And cold showers.... Remind me of schooldays after pe they were always cold!!! Hated that!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili that boy sounds so precious! I'm 3 hours from my family and would love to be back there. Feel alone living here...

Davies- I was up at 4 to 5 and the birds kept me up too!

Heart- yeah, u can't fit an upholstered one in mine either , room is only 10x10...was going to put it in the spare room right next to it. What I wouldn't give for a big room. 

Saw this on babycenter forum and it was kind of funny. They have boob awards in their signatures so I found out what they mean. For example, this would be in a signature:
(.Y.) -**Golden

Here's what it means

How long you breastfeed a child.* So if you have two or more los you could different awards.
3 mo: bronze
6 mo: silver
1 yr: gold
18m: platinum
2yr: diamond
I have also seen platinum for 2 years and diamond for 3, so.... Thats the basics at least.
I also found this a got a kick out of it:
Boob types: hehe
Fake Silicone Boobs ( + )( + )
Perky Boobs (*)(*)
Big Nipple Boobs (@)(@)
A Cups o o
D Cups { O }{ O }
Wonder Bra Boobs (oYo)
Cold Boobs ( ^ )( ^ )
Lopsided Boobs (o)(O)
Pierced Nipple Boobs (Q)(O)
Hanging Tassels Boobs (p)(p)
Grandma's Boobs \ o /\ o /
Against The Shower Door Boobs ( )( )
Android Boobs | o | | o |
Deflated Boobs V V
Uneven Boobs (.)( . )
Clevage Boobs ( &#8226; Y &#8226; )


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha love the wonder bra boobs! Mine just look like saggy balloons! Breast feeding didn't wreck them though they were crap anyway! (I got the gold award btw!)


----------



## filipenko32

My boobs are the best they've ever been ATM! I am so proud of them hahaha they don't droop like they used to but i would prefer for them to be knackered after breast feeding any day of the week!


----------



## filipenko32

I always get my hubby to have a squeeze and then that leads to :sex: he is so easy! except when football, golf or poker is on telly then I get ignored whatever I do!


----------



## petitpas

Aw fili, my nephew just went back to Germany yesterday so I feel with you on the distance. Yours is too cute, though! Calling you up to tell you those fun things! Do you Skype with him?


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, those are hilarious!
I am closest to the D cups but think they ought to be renamed. I'm an FF :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Omg pip you're a genius! When I get back after Hols Ill get my sister to set up Skype! Hw stupid am I :dohh: 

I'm proud to say that my boobs are (*) (*) but when I go on the Roids in a week they will be V V and (.) ( . ) :cry:


----------



## jenny25

Well Paul's cheered me up for mothers day he has booked us a gender scan in Chelmsford at baby bond yay 31st march xxx


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant Jen! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you lovely I'm excited thy we can here it together just the two of us we haven't told anyone that we are going for a scan then so it's nice xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah don't tell anyone it will be so lovely just the two of you. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies boiler sorted hopefully! Step daughters bedroom carpeted wallpapered new light fitting new wardrobe doors painted window sills.... New furniture hallway wallpaper stripped carpet up! My house looks like a bomb hit but were getting there all in preparation to do baby room!! Exciting!! 

Got a letter this morning I got another scan on 4th April as they check ur cervix to make sure it's competent! It's a new thing at our hospital between 21-25 weeks to see if your at risk for early labour/ per eclampsia! Got scared when I see it! But now think extra scan!! Woohoo! X
How's everyone doing? X


----------



## jenny25

I know hehehe I will let you guys know it's at 10am eeek excited xxx



Please send pink vibes xxx


----------



## jenny25

Davies I get cervical scans too Hun cause of my history but hunts another scan lol xx


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I had a cervical scan at 18, too, but by my private consultant. I think that's really good and proactive that your hospital do that :thumbup:
Just so you're forewarned, I didn't get to see the baby during the internal scan but my consultant also did an external one. Hopefully, your hospital will also check that baby is ok and give you that extra chance to catch a glimpse.

Jen, what a thoughtful gift! I can't wait to hear what flavour you are having... I'm guessing :pink:


----------



## daviess3

Pip think its as I'm high risk I don't no, but my mum developed high blood pressure in pregnancy mines been low so far! An I have a condition called lymphodema where I hold extra fluid in my lower legs! It's not horrific but I hate my legs not alot of shape there, do always cover them up! My calfs are large for someone of my size! This puts me at high risk for preeclampsia! Can't believe I may not see my bubs! I want to see again! 

Jen wow how lovely can I see your 12 wk pic again I need to guess lol! I didn't no there was a baby bond in Chelmsford! X


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I remember you mentioning your lymphoedema. We had a chat about compression stockings, I think. Do they help you at all?
It's not exactly the same, I know, but when I wear mine my dvt calf is definitely slimmer :haha:


----------



## daviess3

They can help but you need to wear them 24 hrs a day! An as u no urself stockings don't go with everythibg! Got myself some Materbity compression tights which are good but again rights With trousers! I wear them when I feel my legs hurting! X

How's everyone? 2 toilet stops in the night got work todsy! Yuk! My mums at my sisters as she's going on holiday tommorow! So won't se her for mothers day! :( but will talk to her about 3 times no doubt ! Happy mothers day uk mummy's an hopefully this time next year.... X


----------



## jenny25

Yeah davies there is one there Harlow Harley street fenchurch street and a few others in around london so it's easier for me to get a train to Liverpool street then I Chelmsford and its right next too the train station xxx


I apologise for spelling mistakes my iPhone gives me far fingers lol 

Here is my 12+5 scan for you davies xxx

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/2c71e2b8.jpg


----------



## daviess3

I do think I may see girly nub but it's bit fuzzy I will lean girl!! Oh can't wait to see!! X


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao I think the skull looks girlie but you know I'd be happy with another boy bit I really want a girl one of each is perfect oooo I wish it was 31st already x


----------



## petitpas

Davies, is the 24h thing a lymphoedema special? Because in general stockings should only be worn during the day when you are up and about. They recommend putting them on before getting out of bed but I never do that. I have my showers in the morning :haha:

You probably need more support than I do because for the blood thing it is most essential to wear the stocking below the knee. It's the calf muscle that pumps the blood up and the stockings aid this with their graduated technique. So with trousers I wear below the knee black stockings. In summer I wear the granny style 'sand' colour with open toes so that I can wear sandals and flip flops. I even wore one on my wedding day and nobody noticed!
I know what you mean about the NHS stockings not being nice :( I think that especially the thigh-length ones are :sick: (and they wonder why people don't wear them and have relapses - honestly! :nope:)
My lovely hubby bought me some French ones from Sigvaris. I know of a lady with lymphoedema who managed to get an NHS prescription for them and used it on a website I recommended: https://www.happyhealthylegs.co.uk/ (I am proud to say that I played a part in introducing the founder of the website to Sigvaris :smug:)
So it is possible, but I'm not sure exactly how she did it. Her username on here is Lynn but she isn't on very often. It might be worth PM-ing her.
I loooooooove my sigvaris stockings. I have patterned ones and plain ones in gray, brown, champagne, pink and blue! 

Oh, if you find out how to use an NHS prescription, do let me know as I'd love some proper maternity tights from there but £80 is a little steep in price...


----------



## ttclou25

aghhhhhhh :wacko::wacko:

Just got back from shopping with my mum, dad and OH and my waters broke while we were in the shop - how embaressing!! 

Labour pains havent started yet :wacko::wacko:

Hope he here for mothers day :flower:

happy mothers day everyone xx


----------



## jenny25

Omg Lou that's so exciting hun I'm rooting for you xxx


----------



## heart tree

Just a quick pop in.

Lou, very exciting! Good luck honey! Hope he's here the next time I log in! xoxo

Jen, lovely gift. I've updated the front page. Can't wait to see what team you're on. I'm still on team :pink: for you.

Davies, I got to see my bub when they checked my cervix. I'm glad they are going to check yours. I updated the front page with your scan date too.

One more sleep until I see my baby again! She's been very active. I love it. Having a great time with my mom. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg Lou how exciting I know how much you were hoping for a mothers day baby!!!! Good luck sweetie!
Happy mothers day to the rest of the uk girlies!! We told my parents today, I put the picture inside the card and they are really happy! X


----------



## petitpas

Lou, that's great news! I laughed out loud at your shopping 'incident'. Did you flood an aisle? Were you able to preserve your dignity with some clothing to hide it or was it quite public as in tannoy announcement 'bio hazard clean in aisle five, please!'
In any case, what a great story to tell your little one! Wishing you a smooth and easy delivery :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Lou- that's awesome! Clean-up on aisle 12 please! ;) omg, just re read pips post and you said about the same thing! 

Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story, so excited!!!

Jen- cant wait for your scan either! I think girl....

Davies- hope work is going well

Hi pip! You are tiny on your pics! Makes me feel huge, so you gained 15 lbs and I'm up to 21-22. :) didn't take me long to catch up but your boobs are way bigger 

Hi bumpy! Happy mothers day to you uk girls too! Funny we have a different date for it here. 

Heart- scan tomorrow! Pics please and your mom gets to be there!

I'm sick! Havent been this whole time but dh has been really sick so I got a touch of it. Very slight temp (99.1) and tickly throat and kind of light headed, like a head cold and some coughing. Don't want to cough though and move the babies! Hoping this goes away soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Happy mother's day everyone!! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

I've packed all my things for Vegas! I am really hoping I am allowed all these drugs in my suitcase: steroids, thyroid meds, omazoprole, pregnacare, vit d, progesterone, 5 million testing strips, my cbfm :rofl:. Anyone would think i was trying to make a baby!! Can you imagine if customs stop me? If they do they are gonna get a heart rending tale about my mc's!! :haha: I have actually packed 50 ovulation strips and I don't think that's enough still... Getting the shakes even thinking of running out!


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay fili you are going to Vegas tomorrow!!!! Your suitcase is going to way a ton with all your baby making attire!!!!! 

Have the most amazing time gorgeous xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Have fun in Vegas Fili!!! Wish I lived closer to it. It it's about a 3.5 hour flight from here. 
Lol on taking all that stuff! I hope 50 strips are enough, how long are you staying? A month? Lol


----------



## ttclou25

enjoy vegas - very jealous, always wanted to go there!!! :thumbup:

Hopeful - hope you feel better soon sweetie, make sure you drink tons of water! Flush it out your system. 

Thank you everyone else for the well wishes :flower: - Was so funny my mum made me walk upstairs at this pretty antique shop and i said as i walking up your going to put me in labour sure enough when i got to the top i had a gush in my knickers, poor DH nearly fainted lol.

Just got back from hospital and more water has gone in fact its not stopping it keeps re-filling and coming out again. I have 18 hours for a home birth after this they want me induced on tuesday. xx


----------



## ttclou25

p.s - im a bit scared eeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## jenny25

Lol Lou you crack me up lol xxx
Get the curries dtd go on girl lol xxx

Fili have a great time sweet xxx


----------



## petitpas

Ooh Fili, when I was travelling with my meds I was advised that it would be best to keep them in my hand luggage in case my suitcase got lost. So anything you might want to take in the first few days should stay with you.
I always prepared doctor's letters etc but did anyone ever ask me about my medicine cabinet or even my injections (I put them in the same clear bag as my cosmetics)? No! :rofl:

Lou, that's a tight deadline they are giving you! But you can do it :thumbup:
Keeping my fingers crossed and my legs open (in sympathy) fxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> Have fun in Vegas Fili!!! Wish I lived closer to it. It it's about a 3.5 hour flight from here.
> Lol on taking all that stuff! I hope 50 strips are enough, how long are you staying? A month? Lol

:rofl: :rofl: 10 days :blush: hoping for a bfp a week after I get back so haven't packed soooo many pregnancy tests... Just a few... 30 ... Just in case! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip, I didn't think I would be ttc in Vegas so it was all a bit late! Only got the clomid on Friday so too late to get doc's letters. Hmmm do you think I should put them in my hand luggage without a docs note? Its pretty unlikely my luggage will be lost isn't it? X x


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Lou!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Bye ladies I'll post on here when I'm away if I can x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Have fun Fili! 

Lou- That's hilarious! If my water had broken at the top I would have had the baby before I got back down stairs! My babies come within minutes of my water breaking, no matter how much I was dilated at the time. I'm glad that's not true for you, or you would have given that shop a really good story!
Enjoy your homebirth. I pray baby comes quickly and easily.


----------



## croydongirl

Jen - I have no idea what I am looking at when it comes to guessing at gender from scans but I hope you get your little girl. She/he is very cute already whatever they are!! 

Lou - I really hope things get moving and you can have the birth at home. Thinking of you, wishing you an easy and smooth birth. So excited your litle man will be in your arms so soon!!

Hopeful - sorry you are feeling pants. I hope that you can rest and stay hydrated and can shake this thing soon.

Fili - Have a fab trip!

Bumpy- What a fun way to tell your family! I forgot it was mother's day in the UK today...Usually I am better at keeping it on my calendar but this year it went totally out of my head. In the US it's not until May. Usually my mama gets celebrated twice, but this year she'll just have to wait until May! But we are thinking about getting our mums both the same ultra sound picture frames with a copy of our most recent snaps of the boy! 


Hubs and I went away to a hotel Friday night and it felt so good to get away and relax. Even though it wasn't far it felt like a million miles. We went walking on sme trails while the sun was still out and then later went to dinner and then got ice cream delivered room service (it was a freebie so we snapped it up!) We ate ice cream in bed and watched a bit of TV, talked a lot about baby names and then ell asleep. We went to breakfast in the morning which was fabulous, my fave meal to eat out. And by the time we came home it felt like we had been away for ages longer than one night.

It did us the world of good. Just to be away and reconnected. Now that the basketball 'madness' has started I have to compete with the TV and the sports networks so it felt good to have had that good time together first!

No classes this week just finals. I so need this break...wish it was longer but I'll take it.


----------



## daviess3

Omg Lous in labour!!!!!! I only been gone a few hours!! Filis on hols!! Well jealous but u deserve a lovely time u enjoy!! Xc
Hopeful hope u feel better! X

Pip thanks for info very interesting! I have always been told u should wear them 24 hours but never can manage! Maybe that's y I never seen much of a difference! I can't wear the only that cut off under the knee as that would stop the flow of the node behind the knee, so would have to check out over the knee! Gonna ask my consultant an check out that website! 

Hi Jen and bumpy, hopeful pleased ur havin fun with ur mum x


----------



## daviess3

Sorry meant Heart pleased ur havin fun with ur mum! hopeful I hope u feel better sweetie xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Croy my bump buddy sounds lovely did u come up with any names? X


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I'd just take that one pack in your hand luggage so you don't gave to worry in case there are any delays. Practically everyone travelling these days has some kind of pills with them, even if it is only paracetamol. You're all legit. I'm sure the pack also has a label with your name on it. Don't worry!

Enjoy your holiday to the max! :wohoo:

Davies, that sounds like a logical reason why you would wear thigh highs. Are your legs worse in certain situations like heat or prolonged standing? Maybe if you just make an effort for those days? With the pretty ones, obviously :D
I've heard that reflexology is also great for your condition. I'm not sure you are allowed it in first and second tri but if things get worse in third tri you might be allowed to (best check with the practitioner, though).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm a qualified reflexologist and I wouldn't work on anybody unless they were 38 weeks plus. Even then I'd be reluctant unless they were overdue. However it's possible to work on certain areas and completely miss others, but I would be very wary. If anybody came to me in your position I would refuse treatment probably, but that's just me.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - We tried to make a short list, but we just kept finding names we liked so now we have a long list. I think we will try to narrow it down to about 10 names and then just wait until he is born to pick one. I'll share out final 10 when we have them. I still really like Elliott and we both like Avery and Griffin, but we are not decided for certain on anything. Hubs only got through the A section in the baby book, so we will be talking about this subject for a long time I am sure!! ha ha Do you have names in mind, or any you like? I guess you have to think of both genders just in case. We didn't like any of the same girls names so it's a good thing we only have to make a boy list!


----------



## daviess3

Haha Croy! Love griffin! I like sunny Riley frankie for boys or Isla arianna Matilda darcey for girls hubby is fuss pot?! We gotta start looking! Had worsed night sleep ever hubby snoring an Practically pushing me out bed! When I tell him coz he was tired he gets all shitty with me! So I throw a strop get up sn go downstairs where my st Bernard is snoring! I sleep on sofa which I love but whilst pg compared to my memory foam bed is soooo uncomfy! Then need a wee so come back up at 430 kick hubby out by now backs killing! Just had worsed ligament pain when I coughed! Soooo tired an hVe work soon! Men can b so selfish. Not talking today! Lol! 

Lou any news that's y I popped in pls b today ? Thinking of you my lovely. X

Pip thanks hun defo will ask x

Mrs m thank you for info how r u? X

Morning ladies x


----------



## heart tree

Morning Davies! It's still night for me. Thought I'd check in as my mom just went to bed. You need to kick your husband to the couch tonight! You should get the bed! How is your tooth feeling? Love all your names!

Love yours too Croy. We haven't thought of many and are keeping them a secret. 

Glad you had such a relaxing time Croy. I want to do something like that before baby is born. 

Hopeful how are you feeling? I hope better. 

Mom2 good luck with your scan tomorrow. Same for you Just! 

Lou, I hope you are snuggling with your boy!!! Can't wait for the update!

I also can't wait for my scan tomorrow. They'll do proper measurements. I hope all is well and I hope she's still a girl! My scan is at 1pm. 

Missing my hubby. He's back in London after being in Paris. He told me he's not going to travel again without me. He misses me a lot. What a sweetie. Can't wait for his hugs again. Having a great time with my mom though! 

Hi to everyone else. Fili have a great trip!


----------



## Grapey

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I went for my dating scan on Friday and was told that there was no baby or fetal pole so i must have lost it during my bleed at 6 weeks. I went for a scan during the bleed which saw a heart beat so I assumed everything was ok. At my dating scan directly after giving me the bad news i was told that there was a gestational sac measuring at about 5 weeks and it contained a yolk sac so i could be pregnant again. Is this possible and has it happened to anyone else, I feel so lost and cant stand the not knowing. I am due for a scan in 10 days to see what is happening and see if im pregnant.


----------



## daviess3

Grapey it's not happened to me personally hun, but anythingd possible good luck my lovely xx

Heart ah hubbys on our side of pond! Bless him I can send u mine he's available for nighttime cuddles but comes with a warning sticker that he snores like a fog horn!! Lol! 

Ah I hope Lou is having snuggles like you said! Good luck at ur scan not that u need it will be lovely having ur mum with u! Mine wants to come to my next one do she can find out the sex!! I was like er no!! Don't think so mrs! X


----------



## jenny25

Aww grapy this ain't happened too me personally Hun sorry xx


Well finally got the balls and started a pregnancy journal going took me long enough lol xx


----------



## Grapey

my profile pic is my 6 week 4 day scan and then at my 12 week scan there was no fetal pole but there was a 5 week gestational sac and yolk sac does this mean im pregnant again or that i didnt miscarry fully


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

morning ladies how r u all? 

xx


----------



## petitpas

Grapey, unfortunately both options are possible: either you didn't miscarry properly (babies can, ahem, shrink after they stop growing) or you are newly pregnant. I really hope it is the latter! Did they mention anything about the shape of the sac? I don't want to give you false hope but if all was normal looking (for a 5-weeker) then that is a promising sign.

Big hugs and lots of strength during the waiting time :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Mrs M, thank you for the advice! I was wondering when I could go again myself. I remember my reflexologist telling me that she could help out towards the end of pregnancy. That would fit in with what you said.
In the past I have reacted quite strongly to my reflexology sessions. I found them especially useful when I had retained tissue. The lady stimulated my uterus and within hours I would start contracting, which was amazing and exactly what we wanted at the time but not something I would aim for at this point.


----------



## ttclou25

Morning - still here had the WORST night sleep ever, contractions every 10 minutes throughtout until I get up and they have gone :dohh: Everytime i lie down they start but as soon as i sit up they go. 

Looks like inducement 2moz if contractions don't start kicking off again - come on baby boy :haha:

Tracie - love the new pic

Grapey - so sorry to hear your news :hug:

Jenny - I found the pg journal really helpful, especially to look back on.

Davies - that was my name if Ethan was a girl I would have had Isla - its so pretty. DH snores loads too i bought him some snoring strips on ebay and they are proving to work! 

Heart - yay to scan 2moz - bet you cant wait to check out that girly again! Hope time goes quick and DH gets home soon

Croydon - Elliot is cute, i found boys names tough to choose i had a long list of girls but a very short list for boys

Morning everyone else I cant remember much more what was said - hope everyone is well and blooming! :flower:


----------



## jenny25

Lou try to keep mobile it will help hot baths etc xxx


----------



## petitpas

Ah, Lou! :hugs:
Methinks you need to lie down and watch some telly while your contractions pick up again :D
I'm going to have to investigate snoring strips, too. What is it with all these snoring hubbies?!


----------



## bumpyplease

morning everyone!

Oh Lou, i hope the contractions start progessing again soon, i know how much you want to finally meet your little man. I also know how much a home birth means to you so keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Grapey, i dont have any advice either really im sorry, but hoping that it is a new pregnancy!

tracie - cute pic!

love everyones names! Interested in how everyone revealed their pregnancies on facebook? I like the way of paying respect to our losses but not sure how to word it so if anyone wants to share how they did it then that would be great. No worries if ppl feel that its personal and dont want to share though!

booked my 12 week scan and screening today - its thursday 5th April just before easter, cant believe that is just over 2 weeks away!!!! exciting! got a scan on friday first though!

fili will probably be getting on the plane now lucky thing, hope she didnt get her bags searched! lol

hope everyone is good today, i love it when the sun is out!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im with jen lou hot baths... i lost my plug after a hot bath and dilated very quickly after the heat from the bath in hospital


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Thankx shes a cheeky little madam now. Not very well again. Teething so constantly chomping things and very irratated :( horrid to see but shes still high in spirits


----------



## daviess3

Gorgeous pic tracie! 
Lou hope ur not in to much pain my cousin said the contractions were the worsed bit so hope the most painful bit is done!! I tried spray strips he's had a gum shield a machine with a mask! He has diagnosed with sleep apnoea!! The machine with mask is fab but he kept waking up feeling like he was bein suffocated!! So now were back to sleeping separately last night was a trial that didn't go well lol! Told him he gotta go doctors again!! Coz I want to have him in my bed I miss him! We cuddlevetc then I go to bed! Just doesn't feel right! X


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm super sick, was up all night coughing and checking temp

Do they have breathe right strips over there? They stopped my dh from snoring. Hard to keep them on the st Bernie though... ;)

Tracie- super cute pic!

Lou- hope that little guy comes soon! 

Grapey- i haven't had that happen, hope it's a new pregnancy. Have you had mc/s before this?


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry you are feeling rough hopeful, hope you are taking today off and putting your feet up? x


----------



## heart tree

Grapey, I&#8217;m so sorry honey. I haven&#8217;t had this happen, but like the others said, I&#8217;m rooting for you that it&#8217;s a new pregnancy. But it really could be either option. Only another scan will help you figure this out. It will be a long 10 days. Hang in there and take good care of yourself. 

Lou, sounds like Tracie and Jen have been through this and a hot bath is the way to go! Come on Ethan! I&#8217;m so excited for you. Sorry the contractions happened all night.

I agree, Tracie that is a very cute new pic!

Hopeful, you poor thing. I&#8217;ve had 2 colds since I&#8217;ve been pregnant and it sucks. Are you taking anything? I didn&#8217;t. I just suffered through them. Just keep remembering that it will pass. Glad you are keeping an eye on your temp though.. 

Davies you can keep your hubby! LOL! Mine doesn&#8217;t snore ever. I&#8217;m lucky that way!

Jen, a pregnancy journal is a big step. I didn&#8217;t start mine until almost 19 weeks. So glad you did. I&#8217;ll go have a look.

Bumpy, I&#8217;m making my FB announcement after my scan today and plan to mention my losses. I&#8217;ll post what I wrote here after I post on FB. I already know exactly what I&#8217;m writing. Yay for your 12 week scan! I&#8217;ll update the front page!

Hi Pip! You gorgeous 3rd trimester lady, you!

I&#8217;ll be seeing my baby in less than 6 hours. Can&#8217;t wait! I&#8217;ll update when I can. Have a great day everyone. xoxo


----------



## Grapey

petitpas said:


> Grapey, unfortunately both options are possible: either you didn't miscarry properly (babies can, ahem, shrink after they stop growing) or you are newly pregnant. I really hope it is the latter! Did they mention anything about the shape of the sac? I don't want to give you false hope but if all was normal looking (for a 5-weeker) then that is a promising sign.
> 
> Big hugs and lots of strength during the waiting time :hugs:

Thanks for you kind words and yes they said that i had a normal 5 week gestational sac with yolk sac and that they couldnt quite understand it because there was no fetal pole at all like there was in my first scan so there shouldnt be a yolk sac either after all this time so they think there is a possibility i had got pregnant again. Thank you for the glimmer of hope.xx


----------



## heart tree

Grapey, if you are newly pregnant, 5 weeks is far too early to see a fetal pole. You should definitely see a fetal pole by the next scan if this is a new pregnancy. I really hope it is for you :hugs:


----------



## Grapey

Thank you everyone for all your support and kind words i really appreciate them. Hopeful2345 this was my 2nd mc and i only had light bleeding for 2 weeks. The first one was much worse as i was rushed into hospital and very narrowly avoided blood transfusions due to how much and how fast i lost the blood. I think that is why i thought everything was ok this time especially after seeing the heart beat. I keep my fingers crossed that the new sac is a new pregnancy.


----------



## Grapey

Thank you for your words of encouragement heart tree i have my fingers crossed and will inform everyone of the outcome of the scan on monday :)


----------



## jenny25

Wow I've started feeling super rubbish blah xx


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck to everyone that has scans today - i hope they all go wonderfully!

heart - i noticed you put my NT scan down as 15th April, its 5th


----------



## petitpas

Oooh, heart, I can't wait to hear how your facebook announcement goes!
I got fed up with waiting three weeks ago and just posted a picture of my fuller figure.

Grapey, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and am sending you much strength to get through the next week :hugs:

The image of dogs with snoring strips made me laugh out loud!!! :rofl:

Lou, thinking of you and thinking speedy eviction thoughts for your baby :D


----------



## petitpas

Oh, and hugs to all the ladies on the lurgy. I'm just about getting over mine :yipee:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lou- I hope those contractions pick up and get stronger! Come on baby!

Heart- Have a great scan today! I never scheduled mine, I'm trying to put it off until Thursday when I'm 9 weeks. I should just call and make it for Thurs morning, but then I won't have the option of getting it earlier if I get nervous. :haha: I guess I just like having the control.

Grapey- Would be lovely if its a new pregnancy, hun. So sorry for your losses. 

AFM- I feel like garbage today, very nauseous. I felt great last night, we went to a card party in town, but at about 4am I woke up feeling so sick! Also I'm very angry! Hubby decided to make a facebook announcement of our pregnancy this morning, without even telling me! I feel like he's stolen this pregnancy right out from under me. He told the kids the moment I told him without talking to me first, now he tells the whole world without my involvement!:growlmad: 
I'm glad he'd excited and thinks everything will be fine, but I really wanted to do something cute and clever. Now he's ruined it!:growlmad:


----------



## croydongirl

Morning ladies - just popping in to see what's going on with Lou...still praying that little man decides to make a quick appearance.

We made our announcement on FB after our 13 week mark and scan went well. I had been very open about our losses so I didn't make a point to mention them, but I knew that people knew. The only thing I said was that we are expecting a baby rather that we were going to have a baby. I just felt it sounded too presumptuous considering our history. I know that however the announcement is made, your friends and family will be thrilled for you. I hated keeping it a secret so I was really glad to have other people praying for us and our little bean.

But I understand why you would be frustrated with your hubs Mom. I guess I should be more appreciative that my hubs doesn't have facebook so he couldn't do that!


----------



## daviess3

Lou where's lil man??? Ethan is nice name me an my friend was discussing it this morning! I didn't no that was ur planned name! X

Heart come on pic? X

Hopeful how u we do have breathe right strips doesn't do anything for my hubby! X

Fili hope flights ok remember lots of water! X


----------



## jenny25

Hey just posted my 15 week bump shot I'm so bloated x


----------



## daviess3

Jen gorgeous bump big but very neat! Lovely ur rounded! 
I caught a glimpse of my ass an I think that's expanded with my stomach lol! 
Is it wrong that I feel funny when people say you have really sprouted this week! I feel like there calling me fat! X


----------



## bumpyplease

You've got a wicked bump Jen be proud of it Hun!!!!

Davies I bet u are looking gorgeous you have an amazingly petite figure!

Lou has been very quiet, let's hope she had that home water birth and is now cuddling gorgeous ethan!


----------



## jenny25

Davies my ass has gotten bigger too I used to have a frame like kylie minouge well that's gone too pot lol I'm so proud of what I have it's great I'm mega happy 

I hope Lou is doing ok xxx

Amanda can't wait to see your scan hun xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks bumpy I'm not petite I always had small waist but pear shaped! Lol! Oh well! X how u? X


----------



## petitpas

Wow, that's an amazingly smooth and rounded bump you have there, Jen. Gorgeous!

Mom, I'm so sorry your hubby did that. I think I would be mad, too :growlmad:
Have you posted something on your page, too, so you can share the glory? After all, it's you who is doing all the work!


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm good Hun, I'm really short and got a fat ass hahaha!!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jen I love your lovely bump, so pretty!


----------



## heart tree

Well it was a pretty good scan but not perfect. The baby is perfect thank god. Still a girl. She's measuring spot on at 20+3. No problems at all. I didn't get great photos as she was very active. The not so perfect part is my cervix. It only measured 2.6. Anything under 2.5 they start to worry. I have to go back in two weeks to get it measured. It could mean preterm birth. I'm really shaken by this. The treatment options are progesterone and bedrest. I'd happily do both but I'd rather my cervix stay stable. I wish I didn't have to wait two weeks. I'm seeing my doctor on Friday and will see what she says. I'm guessing sex and exercise are a no go. Feeling somewhat deflated and drained by worry.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I am so sorry you have something like that to worry about. I am glad that baby girl is doing well though. I hope that having your mum here can mean that you have someone to take care of you for a bit in the waiting time. That does seem like a long time to make you wait. Did they start you on progesterone in the mean time? I am so sorry you have to worry, but I have a couple of friends who have had this issue but both babies were born at almost term and a week LATE. They were both on bed rest for months, but it worked and their little ones are just perfect. I think the key is early detection, so I am sure that the doctors will move swiftly if anything changes.

Thinking of you friend x


----------



## jenny25

Amanda they can fit a cerclage which keeps the cervix closed until birth was this mentioned too you xxx


----------



## heart tree

croydongirl said:


> Heart - I am so sorry you have something like that to worry about. I am glad that baby girl is doing well though. I hope that having your mum here can mean that you have someone to take care of you for a bit in the waiting time. That does seem like a long time to make you wait. Did they start you on progesterone in the mean time? I am so sorry you have to worry, but I have a couple of friends who have had this issue but both babies were born at almost term and a week LATE. They were both on bed rest for months, but it worked and their little ones are just perfect. I think the key is early detection, so I am sure that the doctors will move swiftly if anything changes.
> 
> Thinking of you friend x

Thanks Croy. They weren't concerned at this point. They said since my last scan 3 weeks ago, my cervix got a tiny bit shorter (they didn't tell me numbers) but that could also be the way they measured. It might just be stable at this length, so waiting 2 weeks is normal. Since I didn't talk to my doctor, they couldn't give me a protocol. I'm going to insist on progesterone when I see her this Friday. I read a report that progesterone helped prevent 45% of preterm births due to short cervix's, and mine isn't even in the danger zone at this point. I have a prescription to fill for progesterone, so if for some reason my doctor won't prescribe it, I'm going to start it anyway.



jenny25 said:


> Amanda they can fit a cerclage which keeps the cervix closed until birth was this mentioned too you xxx

Jen, the cerclage is controversial as it can cause infection, contractions and preterm labor. They only do it as a last ditch effort in a case like mine. And after 24 weeks they can't do it. For women with a history of preterm births, they will do a cerclage between 13-16 weeks as it is much safer. I'd rather avoid this procedure if at all possible. Progesterone and bedrest sound better.

I can't wait for my husband to come home. He'll be home on Thursday. My mom leaves tomorrow night. I'll have one day alone on Wednesday. Luckily I have a sewing project to keep me busy. 

I made my announcement on FB as a way to stay positive. 

This is what I wrote:

After 4 pregnancy losses and years of grieving and heartache, I think Im finally feeling brave enough to announce that Tim and I are expecting a baby girl at the beginning of August. Were over half way there and everything is looking great. We are feeling very grateful and blessed by this little being. Weve waited a long time for her.


----------



## jenny25

Hun everything will be ok I know it will I'm pretty sure the cervix can change in length ie get longer and that too xxx

Im having a rotten sleep waking every two hours :-( xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Jen. I know it's not the end of the world. I'm trying to stay positive. And I'm reading a LOT of good research showing that if caught early, progesterone is very helpful.

I knew there was a hidden reason I didn't want to go off that drug!

Sorry you are sleeping so crappy. Welcome to pregnancy!


----------



## justwaiting

Heart I'm sorry you have this worry. It's great they have been checking it and are being vigilant. I heard it can also be the way baby is at the time can change the measurement slighty. Your in good hands hun and I'm sure all will be ok!


----------



## jenny25

Aww hun I'm worried I've had a pre term birth and I've stepped my progesterone down too one a day i do have some too back me up with tho xxx


----------



## heart tree

Jen, was your preterm because of an incompetent cervix? I think the progesterone is specific for that issue. The best time to check your cervix is from 16 weeks on, but you should ask to get it checked sooner than later just in case.


----------



## jenny25

I dont know Hun I was never given a reason for my preterm labour when I had Paul I started getting labour pains on the Tuesday morning and some of my show came away thus by thus eve my heart rate and bp was really high and it was discovered that I had an infection called chorioamanitis sp its where my waters were leaking and I had gotten an infection in my womb an for that reason I had too deliver xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart...glad you still have a girlie and she is healthy :hugs: I am glad they are keeping an eye on you with the cervix..I am positive you will be ok...have the faith :hugs:

I am still reading girls...work has now blocked BnB so I am limited as to how often I can post now dues to time :dohh:

:hugs: and stuff all round

Xxx


----------



## jenny25

Omg how dare they block bnb that's bad of them hun xx


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I'm sorry to hear they worried you :hugs:
On the bright side, you are not in the worry zone! I had my cervix checked at 18 weeks and it was 2.8 if I remember correctly. My consultant thought that was perfect.
Even if you were 2.4 you'd only just he in the worry zone. I have a feeling you'll turn up to your next appointment and be fine.
And if I'm wrong, think of all the sewing you'll be able to do whilst on bedrest! :winkwink:
My mum was on strict bedrest for three whole pregnancies and we have the carpets to prove it :haha:

Oh, and your announcement was beautiful! I was too chicken (too impatient) to announce about my losses but I plan on coming out during baby loss awareness week later this year. 
What kind of response have you had so far?


----------



## petitpas

OMG, never, you've been caught! :rofl:


----------



## Neversaynever

Miserable ass wipes that they are..might go and speak to one of the techies and ask him for a special treatment :haha:

Your bump is PERFECT :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

I bet the IT guys do regular checks on the most used websites... hotmail... gmail... eBay... babyandwhat? :shock: We're not having any of that!


----------



## Neversaynever

Was meant to ahve also said about your FB announcement...perfect :hugs:

Pip...:finger: :haha:

My FB announcement was well received too...I'll see if I can find it and copy it here if you don't mind....

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Ebay..hotmail and the most risiculus sites are banned :hissy: almost swore then and I am not in my own journal :blush:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

My FB announcement....

Never in a million years would I have imagined the last 12 months would be so emotionally difficult. You all know that we lost our first baby in February of last year...we then went on to lose another in August and then a third in November.
Miscarriage has become such a taboo subject but because of what we have been through...I will always try to be senstivie to people as you truly never know or understand what goes on behind closed doors unless you have walked that heartbreaking journey yourself.
So many people take for granted being able to freely post the pregnancy announcements whilst so many others struggle to get to that point...today..OH and I are grateful and blessed to announce that we are 16 weeks pregnant with our rainbow baby.
A baby that is conceived after the loss of a previous baby is sometimes called a Rainbow Baby. The idea is that the baby is like a rainbow after a storm. "Rainbow Babies" is the understanding that the beauty of a rainbow does not negate the ravages of the storm. When a rainbow appears, it doesn't mean the storm never happened or that the family is not still dealing with its aftermath. What it means is that something beautiful and full of light has appeared in the midst of the darkness and clouds. Storm clouds may still hover, but the rainbow provides a counterbalance of color, energy, and hope.
I couldn't have got through this last 12 months without such amazing support from some very special people.

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies,

heart and never both of your FB announcements were lovely, they really moved me.

Heart im so sorry the scan has now worried you. great news that you are still having a beautiful girly and that she is perfect, and although worrying im glad they have found it early and are looking after you. Fingers crossed progesterone will sort it for you and i hope your next appointment goes well.

still no sign of Lou - thinking of you sweetie, hope everything is going well

xx


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, how is everyone heart pleased all was good, I'm positive about ur cervix my lovely, I know you will worry about ur cervix but ur doing everything right! A friend of mine had a short cervix sge couldn't exercise or have sex an she went into labour at 37 weeks an her lil boy Jimi is perfect gorgeous in fact he weighed about 6lb so nice an healthy an labour was less of a struggle!! X

Never that's shocking they have banned it!! I would b so pissed off! Lol! I try not to go on it at work as they would all no its me! But I can if necessary like yesterday when I wanted to check on Lou! 

Lou hope all is well an Ethan is here!!! An gorgeous? X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Good morning lovelies! the sun in shining :D


----------



## bumpyplease

i love it when the weather is like this! makes me happy!!!

i was thinking yesterday its about time we had some new BFPs on this thread, even us newbies are getting closer and closer to 2nd tri.....think my wish may come true soon and there may be a couple of new ladies heading over soon from the RMC thread as there has been some good news from there this morning! fx for those lovely ladies that they get to join here soon!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Eeeeek just popping on to distract myself, I've been sitting in my labour ward for 2 hours waiting to be induced, they say it takes 10 minutes and things get hardcore - I'm do scared I am literally pooing myself, I have never had diarrhoea and just got it with nerves lol. I just know I'm going to poo myself when I push. 

Hope your all ok, looking forward to catching up. Xxxx :wacko:


----------



## daviess3

Don't worry bout that Lou! Leave ur dignity at the door! As long as bubba gets here ok! They say that's a good sign needing the toilet!! Wish u all the best hun I will push to ah next time u post u will b a mummy! I'm crying now at that thought!!? Good luck xxxxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Trust me thats the last thing on your mind lou when your pushing, and upset stomach is a labour sign. you usually have a clearout before birth :)


----------



## sara1

Hi Ladies... Can I join?

I know some of you from the recurrent miscarriage thread. I just got my bfp today... will go for a beta tomorrow. I think I'm 12 dpo but my cycle was a mess this month (I took clomid on the sly) so I'm not really sure. I've had three miscarriages in since september 2011, at 6 weeks, 5 weeks and 5 weeks. Needless to say I'm scared to death.
I know I should probably wait until I'm sure things are a bit more settled but I figure coming over here is a step in the 'think positive' direction. 
I lurk occassionally here because the vibe is so good, it's awesome to see you all doing so well.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:flower: Welcome to the nut house :D


----------



## Neversaynever

WTG lou :happydance: :hugs: and :dust: for a wonderful labour

Sara..:yipee: congrats and welcome :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Sara congrats again an positive thinking is def good way to go! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart! You know me and cervix worry! Ok, no sex, no lifting, no vacuuming (those last 2 are really to make you feel less worried, it's what my dr said and told me). I was super worried too, still am a bit. In my case, I would probably go on some type of bed rest if it gets a lot smaller. it's 3.3 now
Were all of your cervix checks internal or external? My external showed 3.8 and 4.17 but then internal showed shorter but is a better measurement. 

We will be ok, we just need to rest. Alot of times it can get a little longer too. 

I've been doing a lot of reading about cervix length too. I haven't heard about progesterone for it though. I go back on fri for another check. 

I'm still really sick, bad sore throat now from coughing all night, and now worrying from being sick.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Sara!!!

Good luck Lou!!! You will be fine!


----------



## puppycat

Girls I somehow managed to unsubscribe :dohh: just read back but nothing really to report here


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck lou we are all thinking of you and pushing with you!!!!

yay so glad you decided to take the step and come over here sara, the ladies on here are awesome!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

bumpyplease said:


> *good luck lou we are all thinking of you and pushing with you!!!!*
> 
> yay so glad you decided to take the step and come over here sara, the ladies on here are awesome!

Trust me after youv had baby and you watch a birth program youl be pushing with them because you no exactly what there feeling lol. I cant watch OBEM without feeling myself tense up ready to push haha


----------



## puppycat

Tracie87 said:


> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> *good luck lou we are all thinking of you and pushing with you!!!!*
> 
> yay so glad you decided to take the step and come over here sara, the ladies on here are awesome!
> 
> Trust me after youv had baby and you watch a birth program youl be pushing with them because you no exactly what there feeling lol. I cant watch OBEM without feeling myself tense up ready to push hahaClick to expand...

Me too! lol


----------



## croydongirl

Good luck Lou!!

Welcome Sara! Wishing you a sticky bean this time. I had 5 early miscarriages all before 6 weeks, my last one the cycle directly before this one and now loo at me! Hoping for some great betas tomorrow:)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Good luck Lou. Try your best to relax through the contractions. It actually makes them easier than tensing up. Try to relax every muscle in your body and just let go. And remember, the pain is not permanent. It comes and goes and very soon the pain will stop and you'll be holding your beautiful healthy baby!


----------



## heart tree

Lou, waiting for your update. You'll be a mom very soon!

Sara congrats honey. You are most welcome here. I hope you are here for the next 9 months! Good luck with the betas.

Hopeful, I had an external which showed 3.2 and an internal which showed 2.6. I'm going back on April 2 for another scan. 

There's been a lot of recent research on progesterone's effectiveness with short cervix's and preventing preterm birth. Here are a few articles I found. One was published in the New England Journal of Medicine, an extremely respected publication. And the other was in the Wall Street Journal, but it was citing a study done by the National Institute on Health. The success rate is staggering and these are women who were measuring 1.5 or less. I figure if I start it now, I can try and nip it in the bud if you will. One of my other RMC ladies on another thread, Sassy, said she was on progesterone the entirety of her pregnancy for that very reason. She has a gorgeous girl and is in the third tri with her second after 5 consecutive losses.

https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa067815#t=article
https://blogs.wsj.com/health/2011/1...esterone-gel-can-prevent-some-preterm-births/

Sorry girls, not able to retain what else I've read. I'm a little out of sorts today. I'm realizing I shouldn't exercise or do yoga anymore. I'm going to try and stay sedentary as much as possible. I'm just a bit shaken and scared even though I know the news could have been much much worse. I'm feeling blessed that baby girl is so perfect. I just wish my body were perfect too.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks heart! Good articles. And I agree with no yoga or exercise. I'm going to see if my mainly sedentary week makes for a longer cervix. Except for constant coughing...
And will ask them about prog on fri but my dr is on vaca so may not get ask answer until next week.


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone :hi:

A big hello and congratulations to Sara :yipee:
Are you on any treatment with this pregnancy?

Lou, thanks for the update! Sorry you couldn't have a home birth but I'm thinking of you :hugs: OMG, we're both at the same hospital, aren't we? If not the same one, we share the same docs... :shock:
I was up at the hospital today. I had a scan - ducky measuring on track and playing games with the sonographer, placenta still low but not quite covering the cervix anymore - and then a meeting with my lovely consultant.
The plan from now is to forcefully evict ducky at 37-38 weeks (sorry, baby!). It's because my case is quite unique (consultant's word, not mine) and my doctor doesn't want to run any risks by leaving him in. So technically I am not due the 8th of June any longer as he will be here by the 25th of May! Eeeeeek!
Depending on my placenta moving further out the way, I'll be able to choose between an induction and an elective c-section.
Things are getting real now :shock:


----------



## sara1

Petite- I'm on everything and the kitchen sink... heparin x2 daily, progesterone x4 daily, low dose steroids 5mg x2 daily, high does folic acid 5mg daily, and then all the supplements etc... I feel like my chemist's personal retirement plan...

I'm crampy and gassy and super nervous about everything... but I guess that goes with the territory.

THanks so much to everyone for the warm welcome... I hope this bean sticks and I can stick around!


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls, oh Lou hope he's here I feel tired thinking about it! Lol! X

Had consultant today ladies, I have another scan booked for 29th of may so will be 32 weeks he just wants to check growth an then I will see him an as long as all is well I won't need to see him again! I have to take aspirin until 36 weeks an after delivery I have to use clexane for 7 days due to my legs! I never used clexane! Scary! 
He also told me heart hopeful that if I have my scan an reveal a short cervix or risk of early labour is given then I should start taking using my progesterone again immediately if no concern then it is fine! X

My hubby's twin sis is pg she's 12 weeks how exciting my baby will have a cousin 2 months later! Woohoo! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Congrats on your :bfp: I hope betas go great and you are here for quite a while!

Heart- So glad your baby girl is doing great, I hope you next ultrasound shows your cervix is fine. Just when you think your worries are over...

Lou- Come on, Baby! Its time, lets go! I hope your labor is easy and quick from this point forward. 

Pip & Croy- Thanks for the encouragement. Hubby said he's just very excited and couldn't hold it in anymore. He apologized for not talking to me first, and felt bad when I told him that he had inadvertently told my family without me. He just wasn't thinking. I haven't put anything on my facebook yet, I think I may post my ultrasound pic from this coming Thursday (assuming all is well), but really he stole my thunder. Also, this sounds horribly selfish, but I guess being pregnant makes me that way, one of my FB "friends" is a young girl in her early twenties who I used to be very close with when we went to the same church in California. Since then she fell away from the Lord and started living an immoral lifestyle. She moved away from her family for years, lived like he*l, moved in with a guy, got pregnant and is now moving back near her family and far away from the baby's father. Why do I care? She just announced her pregnancy on FB, yesterday. AND she's due 3 days after me. So now I feel doubly like my thunder has been stolen. I also feel terrible for her baby's daddy who won't get to see his child, and the child who won't have a father because her mother decided to move. I guess I'm just all around angry today. :growlmad:


----------



## jenny25

Sorry guys I've not posted much tidy I'm knackered but can't sleep but been on a mission I've manged to get a wash machine cooker and a fridge freezer for my flat so all I need to find is a cheap second hand sofa and we are good too go I don't get the keys today as there is some snags in the flat left too do and I have too decorate which will be taken at a steady pace ps our bedroom guess what color it is pink now is that a sign or what lol xxx


----------



## petitpas

Lol, Sara, you're on pretty much the same as I was at the beginning of the pregnancy. Although my steroid dose was 25mg (prednisolone). Do you know why you are on a low dose? Is it something to do with your Hashimoto's? Or do you need to take a thyroid med for that?

Mom, it really is gutting but what is most important is that your baby is growing nicely and healthily. Who cares if this other lady gives birth around the same time?!
Also, please try not to worry about her drama. Who knows what compelled her to live the life she leads and leave the baby daddy. Sadly, not everyone's life works out. Maybe he was abusive and she is protecting her unborn baby and trying to make a new start with her family? :shrug:
In any case, as she doesn't seem to be a close friend if yours I don't think she deserves your worry. Deep breath, you're pregnant and doing really well :thumbup:

Davies, the news about your SIL is so exciting! You're really going to be able to share some great experiences :cloud9:

Jen, fab news on getting everything sorted for your new place :thumbup:
I have a sofa to sell for cheap but I'm afraid I am too far away for you. I'm sure you will find something suitable very quickly Xxx


----------



## petitpas

PS: Davies, the clexane sounds worse than it is, hun. You'll be fine! Since it is only seven days if you really feel like you can't do it yourself you could ask for a community nurse to come and give you the injection every day. I had that when I was initially diagnosed with my clots as I was so distraught they could tell I was going to be useless. Plus they'd started my first injection at midnight so it was a really awkward time to get anyone else to help. The nurses who came were adorable :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Where abouts are you darling as I do have a van? 

Davies I'm in clexaine I've been on it since 8dpo and this is the 2nd pregnancy I've used it if you have any questions hen feel free too ask xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Lol, Sara, you're on pretty much the same as I was at the beginning of the pregnancy. Although my steroid dose was 25mg (prednisolone). Do you know why you are on a low dose? Is it something to do with your Hashimoto's? Or do you need to take a thyroid med for that?
> 
> Mom, it really is gutting but what is most important is that your baby is growing nicely and healthily. Who cares if this other lady gives birth around the same time?!
> Also, please try not to worry about her drama. Who knows what compelled her to live the life she leads and leave the baby daddy. Sadly, not everyone's life works out. Maybe he was abusive and she is protecting her unborn baby and trying to make a new start with her family? :shrug:
> In any case, as she doesn't seem to be a close friend if yours I don't think she deserves your worry. Deep breath, you're pregnant and doing really well :thumbup:
> 
> Davies, the news about your SIL is so exciting! You're really going to be able to share some great experiences :cloud9:
> 
> Jen, fab news on getting everything sorted for your new place :thumbup:
> I have a sofa to sell for cheap but I'm afraid I am too far away for you. I'm sure you will find something suitable very quickly Xxx

Thanks. I needed that reality check!:dohh: I think I'll feel better after Thursday's ultrasound. :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Now for another selfish moment from me. :haha: My close friend is pregnant, due August 6th. I'm so happy for her:happydance: as she's had a TON of early miscarriages and really wanted another child. Everything is going great for her and I'm so happy our children will be close in age.:cloud9: Now here's the selfish part. Today she went for her gender scan and found out she's having another boy! This makes 3 boys for her. I know she was wanting a girl, but I'm secretly happy its another boy as I'd be devastated if she had a little girl and I had boy #6! Isn't that awful?!:dohh: But now I feel like if I have another boy at least he'll have a good friend close in age.:shrug: Good thing she can't read my thoughts or she'd think I'm an awful friend. :nope:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Speaking of little boys... I hope Lou's son has arrived safe and sound! Somebody hand that girl a laptop! :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Lol, Mom, I think I'd be thinking the same as you if I were in your situation. As much as I am looking forward to having ducky as a boy I would also love a little girl someday. Although I'd maybe not go to quite such the extremes as you are :D If this one turns out to be another boy, will you try again? Or are you planning more babies anyway?

Here in the UK we had a tv programme about gender disappointment on a while ago. It followed a few women who were desperate to have a different gender with their next child. One of them had 9 shock:) boys and was trying to fall pregnant again. She saw her GP and asked his honest opinion about what her chances were. He said that normally it is 50/50 with each new pregnancy but in her case he was pretty sure she would have another boy :haha:

Can you imagine if she ever got that girl? One princess in a football team of boys :rofl:
I don't know whether she ever did, tbh.


----------



## daviess3

Oh I no Lou were hoping he's here an ur trying to get some rest! But pls we need pic! X

Mum2 I can understand your feelings we all have to vent sumtimes! X

Pip Jen thank u in bit worried about clexane will have to get my hubby to inject it for me! As long as I am not having them in my arm or hand I should b ok! R these the ones in your stomach? What side effects will I have? X

Chill out at home day today yay!! X

I was supposed to be making a nappy cake with my friend for a friends baby shower Sunday but I can't b bothered! I'm just going to buy one I have seen so many nice ones that hold quite a lot! So that'll do by time I honour an buy everything it won't b worth it! X


----------



## daviess3

**honour!! I meant go out!! 
Morning pip I saw that programme to you had to feel for them! X


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I totally felt for those ladies, too...

The side effects of the clexane are (in my opinion) minimal. They don't make you feel different in any way. No different emotions, no headaches, no nausea, not anything like that. The only thing is that you can get a bruise at the injection site. Also, if you cut yourself or have a bleed anywhere you would bleed just a tad longer. You'll be on a pretty low dose, though, so I think you would hardly notice it.
You may have the injections in your thigh if your belly is sore from giving birth.
Most days mine are painless. The thing to remember (or shout at DH while he is doing it with a shakey hand :haha:) is to inject the liquid as slowly as possible. It has a nasty aftersting if it goes in too fast. If you take your time, however (30 seconds or more), you won't feel a thing :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun x


----------



## jenny25

I second what pip says Hun there like second nature now too me no side effects at all hun you will be fine hun xxx


So just back from the midwife and my screening results are as follows 


Trisomy 21 1:2363 and trisomy 13/18 1:156523 

Very happy with those results also booked in for gtt and anti d injection everything came back great on the full blood count too so I'm chuffed x


----------



## petitpas

That's brilliant news, Jen :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Fab news Jen x


----------



## ttclou25

Whoo hoo I got a baby!!! Lol.. Baby Ethan was born at 3am this morning at 6lb 9. Was quite a hardcore birth with induction contractions start fast and furious, but went from 3cm to 9cm in 5 odd hours. Had to have a double cut ouchieeee and did a poo as I pushed lol dh kindly told me after as I didn't even know. Had an epi as it was so full on. Will post pics lata. 


Can't wait for all your babies to
Come now- thank u for well wishes will catch up with u all ASAP xxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

Yay Lou congrats new mummy xxx


----------



## daviess3

Yay Lou congrats hun wow u did good through it but do you feel ok now? Your a mummy yippee!!! You must be so proud of yourself x 
Was the pain horrific!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oooooo 2 babies now :D 

congrats x


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhh lou im so happy for you! welling up here at my desk at work! congratulations mummy! bet you were amazing!
your story about the poo made me smile, i can imagine me doing that!

cant wait to see pics of your ickle cutie pie xx


----------



## puppycat

Congrats on your arrival Lou xx


----------



## daviess3

Lou we need pics of ur lil bundle! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Lou and welcome Ethan!!!! Tearing up here too, so happy for you!
Can't wait for pics!

Congrats Jen on great test results!

I am still so fuckin sick!!!! Driving me nuts with worry. Taking extra strength tylenol (same as paracetamol i think?) to keep fever down and fever keeps coming back after 8-12 hours. Stuffy head, coughing, sneezing and I feel super hot. How long does this usually last? Had it since Sunday. Dr said there isn't anything i can do as its just a bad cold. Wearing dh's nose strips to breathe. So sore from coughing, stomach muscles and ligaments hurt


----------



## heart tree

Lou!!! That's so exciting! Welcome Baby Ethan to the world. I'm so so so happy for you sweetie! Enjoy every second with your son. Can't wait for details and a picture!!!

Jen, those are brilliant results. Things are going your way right now. Isn't it nice for a change?

Mom2, I've definitely felt jealousy at friends who had girls. Mine stemmed more from the fact that I couldn't carry a baby and all my friends around me were having girls which has always been my dream. I remember feeling relieved when my husband's cousins both had boys. It's totally normal.

Davies, sorry you have to start jabbing yourself, but you have some great mentors! And just think, it's going to get you closer to a healthy delivery and baby!

Hopeful, you poor thing. I wish I had advice. I'm sure a cool bath sounds horrible, but could that help break the fever? I can only think it will pass soon. If I lived near you I would bring you soup. 

I'm feeling very sad today. I brought my mom to the airport late last night. I cried the whole drive home. I woke up this morning feeling sad. My house is empty and I miss her so much. Tim won't be home until tomorrow afternoon. I took the day off from work. I just feel a little empty. I think I would feel better if I wasn't feeling so concerned about my cervix. But even so, I just hate that I live so far away from my mother. It always takes me several days to recover after we say good bye. And I don't think my pregnancy hormones are helping. I'm going to sew today and watch a movie to distract me.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Hopeful, I haven't been around much, but wanted to wish you a happy banana week (one day late). It seems to me that cantaloupes are bigger than bananas, but I'm guessing they are talking about length. Maybe a banana is longer than a cantaloupe?


----------



## croydongirl

Lou - CONGRATS!! Welcome to the world little Ethan. We are all celebrating your arrival. You survived Lou, proud of you! My friend who is a midwife said most women poo but they don't usually tell you unless you ask and they clear it up before you know, so even women who think they didn't may have let one go! With so much going on down there I am not surprised you don't know all that s happening. I know it wasn't how you wanted it but I am glad you seem at peace with how the birth happened now he is here! 

Hopeful - so sorry you are still feeling crappy love. That sucks. I think rest is probably your best medicine - along with the other stuff you are taking, it can be easy to overdo it when teh medicine kicks in but if you can put your feet up and just keep hydrated. Really hop you feel better soon.

OK ladies, last day of the quarter. One big assignment left to finish and hand in and I am free for a week and a half!! Hurray!!

Talk to you all later x


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - sorry you are having a sad day, I hope that you can distract yourself doing some fun prep for that baby girl of yours. And I totally agree - Bananas are way smaller than cantaloupes not sure how that works! ha ha


----------



## jenny25

Thank you Amanda it's such a relief I need to dig out my results from Jamie but no way this is so much better I'm happy , sweet try not too worry I know it's easier said than done hun xxx I know how you feel about your mum my mum will be down a week on Tuesday and it will be hard saying goodbye but the thing is I will see her again 11 days later but that will be until the birth :-( xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Lol, Mom, I think I'd be thinking the same as you if I were in your situation. As much as I am looking forward to having ducky as a boy I would also love a little girl someday. Although I'd maybe not go to quite such the extremes as you are :D If this one turns out to be another boy, will you try again? Or are you planning more babies anyway?
> 
> Here in the UK we had a tv programme about gender disappointment on a while ago. It followed a few women who were desperate to have a different gender with their next child. One of them had 9 shock:) boys and was trying to fall pregnant again. She saw her GP and asked his honest opinion about what her chances were. He said that normally it is 50/50 with each new pregnancy but in her case he was pretty sure she would have another boy :haha:
> 
> Can you imagine if she ever got that girl? One princess in a football team of boys :rofl:
> I don't know whether she ever did, tbh.


That's one good thing (the only thing I can think of) that has come from my losses, I now just really want a healthy baby. Of course I want a girl, a daughter would be a wonderful addition to my life! But I love having sons and I certainly wouldn't be disappointed if I had a 6th healthy son. I told my hubby last night that I'm glad my friend is having a boy because I have a feeling we're having another boy too. He didn't want to hear that. :haha: But I told him that 3 out of my 5 boys I thought for sure were girls, so maybe its a good sign that I think this one is a boy. :rofl:
I don't know if we'll go for a 7th child or not. I won't rule it out, but I am getting a little older and really don't want to be a Grandma and new mom at the same time. :haha: So if we do go for a 7th it would be pretty quick.


----------



## Embo78

Congratulons Lou :) We have two babies born in the thread now :) :)


----------



## sara1

Lou- Congrats on your baby boy!!! (BTW, I love the name Ethan) Pictures please!!

Davies- I'm on clexane already, was for my last pregnancy as well. I was freaked out about the idea of it at first but it turns out to be no big deal! No side effects whatsoever, and if you follow Petit's advice and do it nice and slow it doesn't hurt at all. 

Heart- So Sorry to hear you're sad... I teared up just telling my mom I was pregnant again today (she lives in NY and I live in Greece so I do know how you feel about the distance). An empty house can be a hard thing...When does your hubby come home so you can get some tlc?

Thanks so much everyone for the warm welcome. I got my first beta back today it was 43 (I think I'm 13 dpo) so I guess thats ok, but I'm nervous because the hpt I took early this morning wasn't as dark as yesterday's. Will have to wait for Friday's beta. Other thatn that I'm crampy and constipated (tmi sorry ) which I know is normal, but really I'm too scared to move...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lou- Oh I'm so happy for you! Congratulations on a beautiful, healthy boy! I had two inductions, with #2 and #3 (both 2 weeks overdue) and they were both about 9 lbs! I wasn't able to get an epidural with them as by the time I got far enough along that they'd give it to me I gave birth within 30 minutes! I did get one with #5 though (not an induction) and thought it was just heaven! No pain with the contractions, but could feel the delivery. Perfect! Oh, and I'm sure I made a delivery out of the "back end" several times, but my hubby and doctor were kind enough not to tell me! :haha: So happy for you!!!!

Hopeful- So sorry you are feeling so poorly! Are you taking lots of vitamin C & E? I've always found that if I take 6,000 mg of vit C per day when I'm sick or others are sick around me that I'll either not get it or feel better much sooner. And Happy Banana! Must go by length, I think bananas are longer than cantaloupes but definitely not bigger. 

Heart- Sorry you're feeling down, hun. I live 1600 miles from my parents, so I know how you feel. When my dad left after his visit this past summer I was sad for weeks. But hubby will home tomorrow and that will definitely lift your spirits!

AFM- I finally made my ultrasound appointment. Hubby said he'd do it for me if I was too nervous, but I decided to suck it up and make it myself. So my ultrasound will be tomorrow at 10:15am. Pray for me ladies.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara, I hate the waiting game for betas! Those 2 days in between are torture. Hopefully friday will bring good news and that HPT just didn't have enough ink. I tested every few hours in the beginning, couldn't help myself. :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

Sarah my beta at 13dpo was 26 - I know its the rise that matters but sometimes doctors can give you negative reactions even from a single draw result. Mine wasn't very encouraging at that time, preparing me for the worst and now look. Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## sara1

I gave in and added a ticker... I've always wanted a ticker! I know it seems kind of silly this early on and I told myself I should wait till my second set of betas come back but I'm trying to think positive. And whenever I lurked here before I always got a kick out of the fruit thing :)

Petit- to answer your question about the steroids, my FS says that my NK cells are fine and within normal range. Plus the higher the dose the less effective my t4 is and it becomes harder to regulate my thryoid. I'm hoping its enough, but this is a worry for me


----------



## heart tree

Sara that's a beautiful ticker. Try not to make too much out of one hcg number or the POAS tests. As you know, it's the doubling that matters and 43 is well withing the range of normal for 13dpo. The normal range is so large. Friday will be a nerve wracking day. We'll be here for you.

Mom2, good luck tomorrow! I have a good feeling for you.

Bumpy, how is your dad? I hope all is ok.

Croy, congrats on being almost done! You are going to relish in the time off with your baby boy in your belly.

Thanks for the lovely words about missing your moms. I'm 3,000 miles away from mine and I hate it. She's going to get a new computer and a webcam so we can skype. That will make it better. And once baby is here, she plans to visit much more. I just need my husband to get home so I can have some hugs. Feeling quite vulnerable at the moment.


----------



## croydongirl

Totally understandable. My mum is in England, and I miss her even more now I am expecting than I have before. But Skype really does make the miles seem shorter, we often make a cuppa and just chat for a half hour or something, she fill me in on all the gossip from back home - not that she would call it that!! ha ha

Sara - LOVE the ticker!!


----------



## pink80

:hi: Ladies, 

Can I join :blush:

I found out on Sunday that I'm pregnant again - I had 2 MMC last year, both diagnosed as a blighted ovum at the 12 week scan.

I went to my GP today to ask for an early scan and blood tests. They booked the scan for the 5th April, when I will be 6+2. I had the first lot of bloods taken today and go for a second test on Friday.

I'm trying to stay as calm as I can :wacko:

xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay we have some newbies to the thread! Welcome pink! 

Heart I'm not sure about my dad thanks for asking. We should hear next week how bad things are I'm praying they caught it in time though x


----------



## hopeful23456

Huge hugs from me heart! We can be cervix worriers together. My mom is only 3 hours away but miss her too, only see her a few times a year and she doesn't Skype (lol- no computer at home or desire to get one) and just a track phone that is never on and she doesn't really know how to use it. Living in olden days 

Sara- I love your ticker too! Reminds me of when we all started out...awwww

Mom2- are you going to find out gender? I do get a lot of vit c, OJ and in vitamins and it usually helps, this time it's like the plague

Croy- when do you graduate? Will be nice to have some time off now but it's so nice to be done

Bumpy! How are you feeling? 

Pip- ducky will be here so soon, I can't wait. You are the reason I found bnb. Googling rmc posts and steroids and I will always be grateful for that! 

Pink- welcome and congrats!!! I'm glad you are getting an early scan as it would be hard to wait that long! Most of us had early scans, I had 1 a week from 6 weeks thru 10 weeks 
Then every 2 weeks and now every week again. I'm a scanaholic. (they are needed though, cervix checks and they scan more with 2)

Davies- like pip said, inject very slow, I iced before and after too. Nice that it's only for 7 days. Will go by fast. 

I'm really stuffy but fever down (thanks Tylenol)... I never want to get sick again. Feeling little kicks here and there which is nice. I ask them to kick me too ;)

Those 2 bananas... Lol on bananas, like just for this week they got all skinny and narrow.


----------



## sara1

Welcome pink!!

Bumpy, My mom was diagnosed with stage 4 metastatic breast cancer and they gave her 6 months to 2 years max. That was 8 years ago.... She still has cancer (brain, liver, bones and kidneys) but she's managing it, doing great, travelling the world and living well. It's very hard and I really know how you must feel waiting for news right now but I just wanted you to know that no matter what information they give you about your dad there is always tons of hope and things often turn out much better than even the doctors imagine. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Has anyone measured how big around you are? I am 41 inches! Measured largest I think under belly button

Bumpy- my mom beat breast cancer, caught it early, cut it out and had radiation and an experimental drug...
Sara- that's great your mom is doing well!


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, so many posts I want to reply to, I hope I don't forget anyone!

First of all big congratulations to Lou! I feel really honoured that your baby is barely ten hours out and you're posting on here :cloud9:

Take your time to recover but please do humour us with a picture of your dinky little man sometime. I'm so pleased everything went well for you :yipee:

Hopeful, I'm so sorry you are still sick :( as far as I've been told being sick does not affect your babies at all as long as your temperature doesn't go too high. You seem to be on top of that, though, so :thumbup:
Hopefully, you have turned a corner and are on your way to recovery now :flower:

I feel very humbled that you found this site through me :blush: If it hadn't been for bnb I don't think I would still have ducky. It is only through this website that I heard about nkcells and with the encouragement of a number of ladies here that I went for the treatment. It's not something I will ever forget!

Pink, a big welcome to you :yipee:
I hope all goes well for you and squishy :hugs:

Sara, as I said on the other thread, I think your beta result is fine and a lot more definitive than the urine test. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a good rise by your next blood draw!
Thanks for explaining the steroids. I'm not very knowledgeable with thyroid issues but would like to know more about it. My sister is about to ttc again and she has thyroid problems. If she doesn't conceive soon or has any problems she is going to come to me so I need to be prepared! :haha:

Heart, I wish I could come and give you a big hug this evening :hug:
I know I'm complaining about having my parents in the house but at the same time I am glad to have them closer. They used to be a 12 hour drive away :wacko:
Her getting Skype sorted will make a big difference to you, I'm sure. You may not be able to hug but she will be able to follow your pregnancy much closer!
We had our first Skype chat with my nephew last Sunday and it was so much cooler and more fun for both parties than just hearing him make baba noises in the background.
As for the cervix, if this was me you would remind me that I am still outside the critical level so no need to panic yet! You are being super proactive in taking your progesterone so hopefully you will stay within the normal range for a long time yet - you have a super doc keeping an eye on you, too, just in case :thumbup:
On a more fun note, what sewing project are you working on at the mo?

Bumpy, I think I may have missed the news about your dad? Big hugs and lots of strength to you, hon. I hope you still get to enjoy many a happy moment with him :hugs:

Mom, that's quite an impressive family you have there! If you were here I'd wonder how you'd get around with seven children but I have seen some huuuuge cars in the States so it shouldn't be a worry :D
Since you brought it up, when do you think you'll have your first grandchild? :lol:


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone! My anatomy scan when great. The sonographer couldn't get the detailed measurements of Otto's heart so I have to go back in two weeks. 
We're on cloud nine right now! I think this might be happening for us this time! Eeek!!

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/51b8b64b.jpg


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful- Oh yes, I'll definitely be finding out the gender ASAP. I'd like to get a 3D gender scan at 16 weeks, there are some places not too far that will do it for $100 so I thought that may be something fun! I need to know so I can shop! I always pick a color and a theme for my babies, so I need lots of time to get the nursery ready. 

Pip- My van is 8 passenger so if we decide to go for a 7th child we'll have to upgrade to a 12 passenger! I don't even want to think about the price of gas in one of those! :haha: Something we'll definitely have to take into consideration when deciding if we want to stop or not.:shrug:
My oldest son is 14 and my second son is 13, I got married at 18 and had my first at 19, so if they follow in my footsteps I could be a grandma in 5 years! At 38! Wow, what a thought. :dohh: Hubby and I had planned on only having 5 and stopping when I was 30, but after #5 was born we just couldn't say we were done. I was 30 when he was born, so once we decided to go ahead and try again we started right away. #5 Breastfed until he was almost 2 so I didn't ovulate! Then when I finally got my cycle back I had 3 losses, so now #5 is going to be 4 when #6 is born. The funny thing is I know if we have a daughter we'll be done, not because we don't want any more boys, but because we only want one girl! :haha: We both know there's no way we can handle more than 1 girl!:wacko:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Embo! Congratulations! You ARE going to have a baby this time! :flower:


----------



## sara1

Fabulous news Embo, and great pic!! :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :)

Congrats Sara. It's lovely to see you in here :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Beautiful scan pic Embo!!! Congrats on a good scan!


----------



## puppycat

Hopeful did u measure round your tum? Just so i know so i can measure too :)


----------



## heart tree

Pink, welcome and congrats honey! I&#8217;m so glad you&#8217;re getting an early scan. It will help ease your fears. You and Sara are having your bloods taken on the same day. It&#8217;s good to have some new BFPs in here. We&#8217;ve all been where you are now. It&#8217;s so scary. We&#8217;re here to support you through it. xo

Bumpy promise to keep us posted on your dad, ok? :hugs:

Hopeful, my mom uses a tracfone too!!! And she only turns it on in emergencies, which is NEVER. LOL! Luckily she&#8217;ll get a new computer soon and I&#8217;m making her get a webcam. I hope our cervixes cooperate and get longer. And yeah, it does seem weird that your babies went from round and chubby to long and lean! Let&#8217;s have round fruit again!

I just measured and I&#8217;m 37 inches! Holy crap! My waist has increased 10 inches!!!

Sara, thanks for sharing about your mom. That must make it especially hard to be so far away from her. It&#8217;s so lovely that she&#8217;s enjoying life to the fullest. We should all take note.

Pip, thanks luv. Such a nice post. I appreciate the reminder. I need a lot of them right now. I don&#8217;t blame Hopeful for joining B&B because of you. You are not only and inspiration but also a kind, caring friend. I&#8217;m working on the last of the baby blankets I plan to make. I just couldn&#8217;t resist the cute fabrics. I think I might try and do it. I&#8217;ve been lying down all day. I&#8217;ll post pics when I&#8217;m done.

Em, I can&#8217;t get over that nose! And it&#8217;s pretty exciting that you get to go back in 2 weeks! There can never be enough scans in my opinion. 

Pups, I measured around my tum at the widest point. 

I&#8217;m feeling better girls. Had a nice video chat with my hubby. Cried a bit. He was very reassuring and told me he&#8217;d take care of me for as long as I needed. My mom called and said she arrived home safely. I&#8217;m feeling more calm now.


----------



## puppycat

Oh my goodness i'm 40.5" 

Almost as big as a twin momma.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, if I could ever be half as inspiring or good with words as you I'll be very pleased with myself :smug:

Holy maloney! I'm 39" or 1m exactly. 1m! :shock:
It's the end of the day, though. I'm usually smaller in the morning...


----------



## heart tree

Good point Pip. I'm going to measure first thing in the morning. Look at what you started Hopeful!


----------



## puppycat

Pip you're smaller than me?? No fair!! Lol


----------



## daviess3

I'm 37 inches To exactly same heart! Is that average fir this stage? Pls say yes lol! I have put on about 8lbs now! I don't want to gain 50lbs! X
Heart my mums on holiday in Egypt an I cried when she went coz I talk to her everyday I see her probably once a month! But I can imagine how u felt my mum used to live in Spain an I used to sob my heart out every time! X
Tims home Tom do u can look forward to that! An hey u ur cervix was fine but there keeping an eye on u to b cautious which is good! X

Hopegul ur a banana! An a poorly banana! :( Wish you better sweetie x

Welcome pink x


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I have no idea what is normal! Time to google! How funny that we're both exactly 37 inches. I wonder what Croy is!

Thanks for all the sweet words.

Hey, how did your tooth ever turn out? You aren't complaining about pain anymore. Did the dentist fix it?


----------



## hopeful23456

Pup- yeah, measured the biggest point around, little below belly button.
Measured boobs too which were 40 ;)

Lol on the measurements, it's so much fun! 

Heart- my mom only has hers on for emergencies too! And then she only uses it if she has to burn minutes. Really wish she had iPhone and FaceTime, that would just blow her mind


----------



## daviess3

I'm having a gum shield made to wear in bed he said im grinding my teeth in my sleep an there's nothing wrong with them but my grinding an sensitive gums slightly inflamed but that's pregnancy! So I get my gum sheiks in 1 week great! Lol! I wonder if Croy the same? Yes get googling to see if we're normal something else to obsess over! I just watched uk obem an a girl had pre eclampsia an had c section at 30 weeks thus tiny lil bubba! Can't stand thought of prem labour! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies I can't find anything on Google for normal waist circumference for 20 weeks pregnant. Damn! I'm sure we're in the normal range. Glad your teeth don't need a lot of work done to them. Those guards sound like they'll be attractive! LOL!

Hopeful, we facetimed with Tim in Europe when my mom was here. She thought it was great. It didn't convince her to get an iPhone though! My mom also uses hers to burn through minutes too. So funny!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls I am having a break from the sun - I am fried!!! Hubby has gone to play poker. We're going to see a show tonight it's an Elvis tribute cirque du soleil one so should be good! 
Davies are you having a boy? I daren't read back too far as this internet connection is dodgy! 
Everyone, hope you're all doing well! x x x


----------



## daviess3

No Hun I didn't find out y u say that?? I love cirque du soleil saw it in Orlando fab show an I love poler! How's bding! Haha x


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Fili!!! That sounds like it will be a great show!


----------



## filipenko32

Davies:-I thought i'd read something before, but the internet cut out so must have misread!! I can't ever understand poker i'm too stupid!! blackjack is nice and easy! I have a libido overload on clomid did you!? I just want to :sex: all the time and i'm not even ovulating!! Good for keeping hubby's :spermy: fresh though! No other side effects though maybe aside from tiredness but then i have walked miles today!! When are you finding out the gender? x x


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Heart, how you doing? Is Tim ok? When's he back?


----------



## filipenko32

Is bumps ok?


----------



## heart tree

Hi sweetie. Tim's in London. I just had a video chat with him. He's leaving tomorrow. I can't wait. I told him you would shout hello to us when you're in Santa Cruz.

Bumpy is ok. I think we're all doing fine. We have a few new BFPs which is nice. You'll be joining soon!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Fili! Cirque is awesome, I saw their water show in Vegas a few years ago, glad you are having fun!

Davies- I have worn one of those guards for over 11 years, every fricken night! Otherwise I clench so hard my mouth locks up. I have tmj, can't even bite into an apple without jaws getting messed up. The guards are beautiful ...


----------



## filipenko32

Ha me and Tim have swapped!! Glad he's back soon but I know you've enjoyed spending time with your mum too so all is good! xx
Hiya hopeful :wave: xx 
Davies I teeth grind in my sleep too according to my dentist! Weird ey? :wacko: I think it's common though 
Glad everyone's ok! :yipee: hope I am going to be joining you in 2 weeks but not getting my hopes tooooo high as never been on clomid before so don't know how i'm going to respond to it


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful a water show would be amazing! It's funny getting tickets for these shows. We had to queue for 40 mins early this morning and if you want to jump the queue then you pay an extra $25, luckily we were early enough and managed to get tickets after half an hour but the queue was massive when we came out with lots of people actually paying that extra $25. They have the same system for the buffets too! I've eaten a lot of cheeseburgers they are SO good I can't resist and the 5 million varieties of french fries (not chips English peeps!) SO much better than English food in my opinion!


----------



## hopeful23456

The show is called Le Reve, don't know if it's still around. Glad you like the food!


----------



## daviess3

I love the food in us fili just be careful coz clomid can make you ravenous! An before u no it half a stone!! But all that bding u will b good lol! 
I did have a high sex drive anyway! X

Hopeful nice to no I'm not the only one! Every time I open my jaw fully it clicks, then unvlicks when I close the dentist actually jumped an was like oh my god that's wierd! Lol! I'm used to it I have double jointed arms legs jaws! Lol! X

Where's our pic Lou we need to see baby no 2! X

I measured my stomach this morning an it's 36" so not hugely different! Lol! Oh well! It's lovely all the same! X

Fili defo not finding out hun! You get bding do u can join us in 2 weeks! Enjoy the sun xx


----------



## daviess3

I love the food in us fili just be careful coz clomid can make you ravenous! An before u no it half a stone!! But all that bding u will b good lol! 
I did have a high sex drive anyway! X

Hopeful nice to no I'm not the only one! Every time I open my jaw fully it clicks, then unvlicks when I close the dentist actually jumped an was like oh my god that's wierd! Lol! I'm used to it I have double jointed arms legs jaws! Lol! X

Where's our pic Lou we need to see baby no 2! X

I measured my stomach this morning an it's 36" so not hugely different! Lol! Oh well! It's lovely all the same! X

Fili defo not finding out hun! You get bding do u can join us in 2 weeks! Enjoy the sun xx


----------



## jenny25

Hope your having a lovely time fili xxxx


Great scan embo xxxx


Well sickness again boooo it seems too have hit me now that I'm in 2nd tri x


----------



## petitpas

Jen, hopefully it is just temporary! I started getting sick in my 14th week and I think it just drifted off after a couple of weeks.

I've also got a clicky jaw! My whole family laughs at me for it :blush:
I don't grind my teeth, though. At least not as far as I am aware.


----------



## sara1

Have fun Fili- Vegas is a blast!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi Ladies,
I just thought I'd pop in and say Hi :hi:
I have had a faint + this morning and yesterday afternoon. I went to St Mary's on tuesday and they said they could see the beginning of a new pregnancy from my scan but I had a negative urine test (was only 7dpo) they said their scanning equipment was very good which is why they could see something so early. They said to continue testing for the next few days at home which I started yesterday and I have had 2 tests both with faint +'s. 

Vegas is awesome....I have been 4 times in the last 4 years and I love it! I have stayed at the Wynn and at The cosmopolitan both are awesome but the service at the wynn is outstanding! La Reve is brilliant...I've seen it twice now and both times it was brilliant! Have a great time, I'm very jealous! :) xxx

I really hope that after my losses that this is my forever baby xxx fingers crossed and at least I'm getting looked after at St Mary's this time. xxx


----------



## puppycat

Gutted! I measured this morning and i'm feckin 41.5" - eek!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I wont tell you what i was FT ladies lol... 

How are you all... it is beautiful here today gunna take izzy to the park to see the ducks and il karate chop the swan if he touches her again! lol.


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome Annemarie! its good to see you and Sara here!

Hi Fili :hi: hope you are having a blast! and a HUGE shagfest! :sex: :sex: haha

I love Circque de soleil - i saw it in Atlanta i thought it was excellent.

lovely scan pic embo!

good luck with your scan today mom2

mine tomorrow - looking forward to it!

hope everyone has a lovely day x


----------



## sara1

Hello all-

Mom2 and Bumpy- good luck on your scans!!!

Annmarie... you and me girl, the newbies! I hope we get to stick around!!

I wish I could just wake up tomorrow after my 2nd beta... I'm so stupidly nervous I can't even see straight. And the funny thing is that this time I really feel pregnant, I'm crampy and gassy and tired, and the veins on my chest have suddenly popped out, but I'm worried it's all just the progesterone I'm taking (which, by the way, YUCK, what a mess!). Sorry guys, this is me in total freak out mode!! I woke up every two hour last night, and now when I could be cat napping before going off to work, I just can't. Grrr. I'm annoying even myself.


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome Annmarie!!!! And congrats! 

Sara and annmarie- we were all so nervous those first few weeks, let us know if there is anything we can do to help. 

Tracie- keep those swans away! Have fun outside

Bumpy- I have a scan tomorrow too! 

Jen- morning sickness? Hoping it's not too bad! 

You too puppy- is your mornin sickness gone?

My fever broke after 3 days so no more Tylenol, so happy. Still pretty sick though, yuck. Not the way I wanted to spend my paid time off from work, was trying to save it for our short maternity leave here.


----------



## puppycat

Still feel icky every morning but haven't been sick for a good week :D


----------



## jenny25

It's not too bad thanks just first thing In the morning , aarron has a jazz show at school tonight hehe my little billy Elliott lol looking forward too that xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

we survived the swans :D one did push its luck but i dealt with him lol


----------



## jenny25

Lol attack of the swans lol


----------



## annmariecrisp

sara1 said:


> Hello all-
> 
> Mom2 and Bumpy- good luck on your scans!!!
> 
> Annmarie... you and me girl, the newbies! I hope we get to stick around!!
> 
> I wish I could just wake up tomorrow after my 2nd beta... I'm so stupidly nervous I can't even see straight. And the funny thing is that this time I really feel pregnant, I'm crampy and gassy and tired, and the veins on my chest have suddenly popped out, but I'm worried it's all just the progesterone I'm taking (which, by the way, YUCK, what a mess!). Sorry guys, this is me in total freak out mode!! I woke up every two hour last night, and now when I could be cat napping before going off to work, I just can't. Grrr. I'm annoying even myself.

Yay to us newbies :) It's nice that you are here too Sara....I hope we stick around too but I suppose everyone here has been in the same boat as us before and will help us get through this. I hope that they give me progesterone this time. I need some help with that I think. :)
I am taking chinese medicine that is supposed to help the implantation process but we will see :)
Try and relax, I know very easy said than done :) but try :) 
xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

hopeful23456 said:


> Welcome Annmarie!!!! And congrats!
> 
> Sara and annmarie- we were all so nervous those first few weeks, let us know if there is anything we can do to help.
> 
> Tracie- keep those swans away! Have fun outside
> 
> Bumpy- I have a scan tomorrow too!
> 
> Jen- morning sickness? Hoping it's not too bad!
> 
> You too puppy- is your mornin sickness gone?
> 
> My fever broke after 3 days so no more Tylenol, so happy. Still pretty sick though, yuck. Not the way I wanted to spend my paid time off from work, was trying to save it for our short maternity leave here.

Thank you for your support and good luck with your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I threw a slice of bread at him and ran lol... not quite the karate chop i was going for lol


----------



## croydongirl

Morning ladies,
I am officially on Spring break now! I guess I should get in my bikini and head to the beach, right? Shame its still snowing here in Seattle! ha ha

Hopeful - I don't have that many credits to get, I am taking a full load again Spring quarter and then I have to study to take my math test in June. My math class requirement is all I have left, but I have to test into that class so if my test goes well, I will only have to take that one class, but if not, I will only take one class a quarter, but it may take a while to get to the math class I need to graduate. Oh well. I am excited that I got this much done before baby is born. Now I have some motivation to finish it up because I know if that baby had come after only getting a few credits under my belt I would have said, forget it! I just want to be a mama.

Heart - Sp glad Tim is getting home soon. Jeremy goes out of town for work Wednesday to Saturday next week and I am dreading it. I am working on having girl friends to stay with me because I hate to sleep alone even in normal circumstances, but now I am preggy I need some reassurance. If I am alone I get so anxious and I know that's not good for buddy boy so I am calling in reinforcements!

Tracie - I confess, that picturing you lobbing the bread and running made me smile a little. Glad that you got away safely! That swan has some nerve.

Embo - Oh my goodness, gorgeous scan!!! What a sweetheart. I have a friend who does 3d sonograms, well she sells the equipment and teaches people how to use it so she said she would do one for me for free! I was planning on paying for a private one because I think they are so sweet but now I am excited I don't have to. I love our sonogram from our 20 week, but I didn't think it was as clear as it could have been. I got the cutest little sonogram frame so baby's picture is proudly on display in our hallway!

I have some scrapbooking projects calling my name today. I am trying to get caught up so I can clear out some random supplies and papers before baby arrives. I have a feeling I will be online scrapbooking for him. It's just so much easier. Also hoping to clear the closets in the will be nursery and maybe even pick out some colours or theme for the nursery because I am struggling to actually make a final decision! 

What are you ladies thinking for nurseries?


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Happy banana week!!

So funny that you and Heart are the same width! ha ha I will try and find a tape measure to compare but I feel like my belly is HUGE!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

He must like my pram... bad swan! he didnt look that big untill he got outta the water! his feet were massive!


----------



## croydongirl

ha ha - I always think swans look so elegant and serene but then when they come after you their true colours come out. That's why I like geese better. They re not trying to lull you into a false sense of security, even from a distance they look scary and mean!


----------



## petitpas

Lol, if you do decide to karate chop, try not to go for one of the queen's ones :haha:

Hi annmarie, nice to see you over here! :wave:
Both you and sara are very welcome to descend into paranoia for the next few weeks. We all did and we emerged the other side. Actually, come to think of it, we are still paranoid... :rofl:

Pups, don't worry, this isn't your first so you are bound to be a little bigger faster. If it helps, my hubs measures 5" more than me! :rofl:

I went to yoga again today. Apart from me there was the 35 week twin mum and two 38 week singleton ladies. I felt like I had no belly at all! It was rather strange...
Now I'm back at home I am sure my belly has grown and I am sitting here stroking it absentmindedly between typing sessions.


----------



## petitpas

Croy, I can't believe it is STILL snowing where you are! We had 20C today!!! I had lunch on the beach :cloud9:
You obviously need to head back to Croydon :lol:


----------



## croydongirl

Seriously, the only thing worse than freezing temps in March is that the rest of the world seems to be having a heatwave.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah Croy! Heat wave is in MN and awesome, wish I wasn't sick...that's good you don't have many classes left, you are so motivated!

Tracie- I laughed at thinking of you and izzy and bread flying and you running off, I would have done the same

Davies and Croy- happy banana week!!! When I think of them being banana sized, I think "is that a banana in your shirt or are you just happy to see me?"
So dumb I know...

Pip- cant believe those yoga girls are so mobile still. 
I laughed at your comment too, we are still paranoid!!!! Forgot to mention that to you girls, Sara and Annemarie.

Annemarie- have you been tested for progesterone? I was on it, and steroids and lovenox. I had tested low for prog a year ago and was on it every cycle since, had m/c on it and was on it for this time too. 
Was on lovenox and prednisone just to rule anything out but didn't have a test come back that said it was my issue. Maybe it helped or maybe I didn't need it, I will never know. Was my first time on them. My dr thinks it Helps with implantation


----------



## Neversaynever

Man you lot talk so much I can barely keep up :wacko:

Heart...sorry that your sad as your mon has gone back home but Tim will soon be by your side treating you like the lovely lady you are :hugs:

Welcome annemarie :flower:

Welcome Sara :flower:

Pink...my buddy you came over too :wohoo:

Croy...yay for finishing

Tracie...:rofl: you wuss lobbing the bread :haha:

Pip...squishy :hugs:...you're nicking my words :haha:

Hopeful...two bananas :haha:

Puppy...all bump for you lovely :hugs:

Embo...fabulous scan pic :cloud9:

Momof5...hope you're feeling better and isn't it scan day soon?

Bumpy...scan tomorrow :hugs:

Davies...how's you?

Man I really any remember who I've misse sorry :wacko:

Oops Jen...do you have the keys yet?

Fili...winning anything?

Lou....congrats on Ethan's arrival :hugs: pics and detail when you're up to it :cloud9:

AFM....blah :haha: one week and a day then two weeks off :yipee: and only 19 sleeps till I know if everything is going ok with this little F :D :coffee: 

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Hi never xx
Hi ladies croy were bananas!!!Exciting were over half way!! Hopeful that tickeld me lol!X
Croy measure ur bump pls!!! I need to no if im big or small cant find any info on internet!!
Petit i think you must have a small bump did u say yours was 39 "? Thats 2 inches more than me wow did you measure urself all way along? x
Hi embo how r u?
HI pups and jen hows sickness?
Heart did u get ur blanket done?
How u feelig sara?x

I felt more wiggling today i love it when we hve an active day! x


----------



## puppycat

Sickness has eased loads. Still have wobbles but nowhere near like before :)


----------



## sara1

attack swans and mean geese :rofl: I got a much needed giggle out of that one.

Davies- Thanks for asking! I'm a puddle of nerves and counting the hours to give blood... I vacillate between being completely certain that I'm going to lose this pregnancy too and tentatively optimistic.


----------



## jenny25

Hello too the newbies welcome xxxx


Never and Davies sickness only seems to happen in the morning but in fine , well I get the keys Monday or Tuesday due to the last tennants were served a notice and it expires Sunday so legally they cant have anyone into the property until then and I went to a shop today about carpets and they do a payment plan so I can do my whole house now so I'm happy they are an independent company and lovely xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Hubby came home sick from work. I feel bad for him. He is not usually a sick guy but he had a terrible case of the flu over Christmas and now another fever and achy something. I told him to go and relax - far away from me and the belly. We cannot get sick!

I know this is terrible, but I set up my scrapbook stuff and was gearing up for a nice day catching up on Dance Moms, and other crappy reality TV but now he is here, needing me to make him food and totally taking control of the remote control!! It sounds so selfish, but I was so excited about a lazy indulgent day :) I know he can't help it but he is SO pathetic when he is sick and I just don't have the patience for it today.

I need to send him upstairs and pretend he's not here!! ha ha


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So excited ladies! I had another great ultrasound!:happydance: Baby is measuring 8w +6, so only 1 day behind which I know is no big deal since their measurments aren't exact. Heart rate is 170 BPM! :cloud9: And the CRL is 2.1cm. :thumbup:

She did an abdominal U/S first and scared the crud out of me! I couldn't see baby very well and what I did see looked small, I couldn't see the heartbeat, and she wasn't talking to me. When I looked at the screen I saw that the measurement was 8W+3 which would mean baby only grew 1 weeks worth in 2 weeks time. :cry: When she told me to go empty my bladder so we could do the vaginal U/S I about had a panic attack, I was convinced something was wrong. But when I saw baby through the vag scan baby looked much bigger and more developed, so I asked her the CRL then I asked her the heartrate, when she said 170 BPM I could have jumped out of my skin! :wohoo: Then I saw baby was measuring 8w+6 via vag scan so I felt very good then. Everything is looking great! Praise God!:cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies & Croy, Happy bananas ladies! I'm an olive! :wohoo:

Croy, I know how you feel. I HATE when my hubby is sick. He's such a baby! 

My hubby got to see baby move at the scan today, he was so excited about that! I wish I had seen it, but I didn't have a good angle of the screen.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 9w.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## croydongirl

So happy for you!! Great scan and great news!!


----------



## sara1

Congrats on a great scan Mom!!

Croy, I know how you feel. I hate it when dh leaves on business trips but then go nuts when I feel like he's in my space around the house if he takes a day off or stays home sick. I don't start work till 3 so I'm used to having the mornings to putter around and do my own thing. You could always give him something to knock him out and send him to bed :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay congrats mom2!


----------



## jenny25

Yay great news about your scan hun xxx


----------



## petitpas

Sara makes a good point. Make him a hot toddy and pack him off to bed! :haha:

Davies, did I measure all the way round?! :rofl:

I don't know, my fundal height was right on target last week so I suppose I'm all normal. I'm middle sized, not tall, not short :shrug: although I've always had a waist. I know I'm a little wider in the middle but DH laughs at me as from behind he says I look the same as always, it's just when I turn around that you can tell I am pregnant.


----------



## daviess3

Your gonna b fine Sara I no it!! X


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just checking in! Great to hear about all the wonderful scans lately, woohoo! And congrats to Lou on the birth of her baby boy!

As for me, I am almost 32 weeks (31 weeks and 5 days to be exact) and our baby girl was weighing 4 lbs and 9 ounces at today's scan! My baby is getting so big. Can't wait to meet her!


----------



## ttclou25

Just popping on a piccy of baby ethan and to say thanks for the well wishes and i will catch up soon. Going to need a cuppa and a few hours to catch up with everyone properly. 
xxx

https://s5.postimage.org/clreeivbn/DSC06601.jpg


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Gorgeous <3


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Enjoy every second of him. They do grow so fast. Faster than you think. 

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cuteness!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lou- he's so cute made me cry!!!!

NSN-hello! I need to pop out to your journal to catch up

Croy- stay far, far away from him. Dh gave me this shitty sickness and feels horrible about it, he even slept in the other room and I still got it. I would wear a mask! If I knew I would be this sick I would have had my entire face covered to not breathe in germs ;) 

Mom2 - congrats! So happy for you, if you believe in old wives tales that's a girl heartbeat. Did you know if your boys had a fast heartbeat in early scans? 

Hi mon! She sounds perfect! Glad you are doing well

Puppy- happy to hear you feel better too, can't believe you had to go thru all that puking

Jen- cant wait for you to get to move, will be so nice having your own place

I called and exchanged the 2 cribs and dresser today, had the dresser out for a long now and still reeks like varnish. I do like the new set better and hope it doesn't smell. Will take 1-2 weeks to get though...
Heres a pic, got the 6 drawer dresser for changing table and the 35% off! 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4066501

Croy- I'm going with green for nursery color, just need to find the right shade
Maybe something like:
https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/color-gallery?cd=543&col=CC

https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/color-gallery?cd=556&col=CC


https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/paint-color/stemgreen


----------



## croydongirl

Lou - He is gorgeous!! What a cutie. Wishing you lots of rest sweetie, rest and cuddles 

Hopeful - I am trying to stay away, he's been upstairs all day and he won't sleep in our room tonight. He had an awful flu over Christmas and we slept apart for 2 weeks while I washed my hands every 5 minutes. Luckily I avoided getting whatever he had. I thought we were done with sickness...aargh!!! I am more pissed that we have to have another time of being so careful. I just get so worried. I am 21 weeks today and just want the next 15 weeks to go by quickly and healthily. I never got the flu vaccination because hubby had already had that nasty one and I have stayed healthy, I am nervous about getting the shot but now I am nervous about getting sick. Even if I got the shot today, it wouldn't take full effect for 2 weeks. I am just mad at the world! haha
I love those greens. It must be a whole other thing to decorate a nursery for both genders. I like that crib. I never thought about the varnish smell...we might order our crib sooner to let it air out. We are getting this one I think. 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3535422

I usually don't love this colour wood, but it was just stunning int he store, We would also get the low dresser which we will use as a change table. If we do one colour scheme we would get the cherry, but if I go with the other cooler colours I would get it in white.


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- that's the one I have and am returning!!! The Cherry one. It's the 6 drawer dresser/ changing table that smells so bad, I love the looks of it but the smell was horrid. The cribs didn't smell as bad but only had the headboard of one of them out of the box for a week and I have no sense of smell right now so I couldn't tell ya if it still smelled. But the crib wasn't nearly as bad as the dresser when I first smelled it. Lady in the store said it was probably just a bad batch as the dresser is a new style that came out for the set.

Go back to the store and smell the dresser up close! The one in my bru stunk too, lady in store thought it was odd it still smelled. Hopefully your store got a better batch


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for the tip! We will be buying it at the store so we can sniff it before we bring it home! Try a few out before we find a good one! They might think we are strange, but I am pretty sensitive to that type of smell, and if you didn't like it, then I know the babes would hate it. Not to mention that it can't be good for them.


----------



## petitpas

Lol, I imagine a whole load of ladies googling this dresser, reading your post and then storming into the shops for a good sniff :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Lou, Ethan is gorgeous! Congratulations again and don't feel you need to keep up with us for now. Just enjoy!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Lou your son is gorgeous! Many congrats and enjoy every moment!


----------



## justwaiting

Ladies has anyone had braxton Hicks? I rang the midwife who told me it doesn't sound serious but to come get it checked. I've been having lower abdominal tightening all day, and my tummy gets hard when it happens, it's only last a couple of seconds but pretty consistantly for a few hours. Gonna go up to L&D once my boss gets back. I was just wondering if anyone else is having this kind of thing?
Baby is still moving lots so not worried to much, probably just a silly ftm worry!


----------



## sara1

spotting.... knew it was too good to be true. FUCK


----------



## heart tree

Oh shit Sara! Just popping in to catch up and saw this. How heavy? What color?


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - so sorry, don't panic just yet. I know that is easier said than done, but it can be normal to have a bit of spotting. Really hoping its just that bean snuggling in. So sorry you have to endure this. What time are you going in tomorrow?


----------



## sara1

It's pink... sort of mixed in with all the progesterone, and just on the tp at the moment, but it's a road I've been down before. I just know. I go for my second beta in an hour ... results in three.


----------



## heart tree

Ok honey. Deep breaths. I know it feels like the end, but it might not be. The pink could be implantation bleeding or your cervix being irritated from the progesterone. If it were heavy red I'd be more worried for you. But I know how excruciating this is. I had pink spotting at 5 weeks and then red bleeding at 9 weeks with this pregnancy. Is there anyone with you right now who can hold your hand for the next few hours?


----------



## croydongirl

sweetheart, I am so sorry, I can't imagine how long the next few hours will be. I am really hoping that it is not what your heart is fearing most.


----------



## sara1

Thanks guys... I'm waiting for the blood draw now. Dh said he'd go in late so we can get the results together. It just all feels like deja vu


----------



## croydongirl

I am so glad that he is there to support you. I know my hubby was my rock during our losses, not sure what I would have done without him.
Men just seem to process the losses in a different way but I just needed him to be there to hold my hand, and stroke my head and tell me he loved me. It didn't change the fact that my heart was breaking every time but it made it easier to pick myself up again afterwards knowing he was with me. 
Wishing you peace in your heart, and praying for a miracle for you x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Bleeding doesnt always mean the end :flower: I led bright red quite a few times in my pregnancy with awful pains i was convinced it was over every time.. It wasnt Izzy was still in there swimming about. I had a blood bubble that was caused by implantation. Took 5 weeks to go fully.


----------



## jenny25

Oh darling I had a small bit of spotting at the same stage as you but it doesn't always mean bad sweet we all understand your fear and the girls can tell you I was a nervous wreck through the early stages xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thinking of you Sara.


----------



## bumpyplease

Lou Ethan is a beaut! Enjoy every minute with him!!!

Just hope u are ok chick, I'm sure the midwife will put your fears at ease? 

Mom2 lovely scan pic.

Sara thinking of u, loads of girls on here have had pink spotting esp thoughs on progesterone as I think itcan irritate it. Got everything crossed for you.

I'm off for my scan in an hour or so, will update later x


----------



## daviess3

Sara I had pink spotting at 5 weeks was more than spotting I was convinced was over but went for a scan an they could see a yolk sac an what looked like a fetal pole, I had to wait a week an see if bubs grew! Pink spotting eased an next week had fetal pole an hb! Good luck sweetie x

Croy love crib x

Croy love ur new crib to! I prefer ur choices over there!! X

Lou wow he's amazing gorgeous baby Ethan congrats darling an give him big hugs from all of his adopted aunties! Lol xxx

Pip what's ur measurement..... Come on??? Lol!! X

Jen pup any sickness today? X

Just I don't feel lots of movement either hun my placebta is anterior do u no where urs is? Coz it can make a big difference? I haven't experienced tightening that u described but I do have times when my stomach is solid an then other times is softer think it depends on the baby's position? What did midwife say? Hope ur ok xx

Tracie how's the little diva? She been upsetting any more swans? X

Has anyone heard from 3x I just wondered how she's doing? Thinking of her x 

Heart u finished ur blanket? X

Never embo hello? Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Omg bumpy yay do we get pic today?? How exciting!!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

Lou Ethan is gorgeous honey well done xxxx



A week tomorrow till I know what flavour we are cooking yay xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey Davies , I'm not bad this morning felt ick when I got up again but not been sick yet lol cxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Shes teething bad. gnawing away on everything! gets easily upset :( i can only give her so much calpol and teething gel. Shes still sleeping well but very irritable. :(


----------



## sara1

OMG! I just got my second beta back: 133!!! That's more than tripled in just under 48 hours. Doctor says that the spotting is probably from the progesterone and that I should start taking it orally!

When I woke up and saw pink at 4 am I didn't wake my husband... I got online and told you guys. Heart, Croy, Tracie, Jenny, Mrs. Mig, Davies, Bumpy I can't thank you enough for helping me through these last few hours! This thread (and RMT) is such a life line right now I can't even express how grateful I am to have all of your support. 

So enough drama from me today. How's everybody doing??


----------



## petitpas

Sara, oral progesterone is possibly less effective. You might be better off using your back entrance... It sounds icky but is actually less messy! No more nasty underwear :thumbup:
So pleased this was just a fright and your little bean is growing nicely.

Davies, I just took a morning measurement and am just over 39". A good metre now. Hubby sticks out less but is 44" :rofl:

As far as I remember, 3x is taking a little break from here while she recovers. The good news is that her husband is now on board with her seeing a specialist and getting tested.

Heart, has hubby arrived back yet?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its ok sara :) weve all been there. Weve all had bad thoughts and all come out the otherside :) 

Were here all hours of the day :D


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls.

Sorry for the worry this morning Sara. Beta results are promising though :)

Feeling a bit icky this morning but no sick. Got a wash on because the sun's out and i love seeing washing on the line.

DH filming Merlin today so he's out all day. Got drs appt at 2.10pm so will wander into town with Laura and have a look. Ordered some baby stuff yesterday, was fun! 20weeks tomorrow eek!


----------



## petitpas

justwaiting said:


> Ladies has anyone had braxton Hicks? I rang the midwife who told me it doesn't sound serious but to come get it checked. I've been having lower abdominal tightening all day, and my tummy gets hard when it happens, it's only last a couple of seconds but pretty consistantly for a few hours. Gonna go up to L&D once my boss gets back. I was just wondering if anyone else is having this kind of thing?
> Baby is still moving lots so not worried to much, probably just a silly ftm worry!

Just, sorry, I think your post was missed this morning. I hope all is well with you and that it was only something silly like dehydration and you are all back to normal now.

I've only had a handful of BH, never more than one at a time.

Please let us know how you are doing :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I used to get BH but i never felt them id touch my stomach and it would be rock hard. i didnt feel them untill late 3rd tri. 
But i did get stomach cramps.


----------



## puppycat

Oops yes i have had lots but then i HAVE been dehydrated so i know that's why. Very uncomfortable second time round!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Sara I'm so pleased that your results are great :) :happydance::happydance: I'm sure that you'll be ok I wish you all the best xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

just got back girls! my jelly baby now looks more like a real baby im in love!!!!! still measuring ahead, in fact i have gained another day and im now measuring 10+4. has grown from 18mm 2 weeks ago to 38mm.3 today.

ive been discharged from fertility clinic now!! scary!

will post a piccie in a mo xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh Sara im so pleased for you!!!! what a good morning we are having!

have you done any more tests or are you still staying away?

x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Oh bumpy that is amazing news....I'm so happy for you. they obviously are happy that everything's going well to discharge you from the clinic so I think that's a real positive :) xxxx Congrats xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ok thought this pic was cool as it shows the difference from my 8 week scan to my 10 week one

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/6b54adcb.jpg


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its amazing the difference isnt it :D


----------



## bumpyplease

And this is a close up of my bubba today

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/93e5be1a.jpg

It was moving around and putting its arms up in the air!


----------



## puppycat

Awww hello baby bumpy!

Awesome growth!


----------



## bumpyplease

20 weeks tomorrow pups!! wow thats gone fast! when is your scan? are you finding out what you are having? any preference? x


----------



## puppycat

bumpyplease said:


> 20 weeks tomorrow pups!! wow thats gone fast! when is your scan? are you finding out what you are having? any preference? x

Once i hit second tri it seemed to fly past! I can't quite believe i'm half way tomorrow!

Scan is on the 28th, next Weds, we're staying team yellow so it's going to be all guessing. I love how annoyed people get, like i should find out just for them to know!


----------



## sara1

Petit- I didn't know that was a option... the back entrance. I feel a little silly asking my doc about it. Has anyone else resorted sticking their progesterone _where the sun don't shine_? 

Bumpy- WOW! what a great shot!! I love that baby was doing acrobatics during the scan... I think I'd have melted!! :happydance:

Thanks Annmarie. What's your plan of action this time around?? You're about 11 DPO aren't you? How's everything with your hubby and his dad?

Puppy- Isn't it funny how people react to things which are essentially NOTB! I love the idea of waiting and getting a surprise, although I know I haven't the willpower to do it... I can't even wait till the end of the meal to open the fortune cookie!

I've got more beta's Monday and Wednesday and that's it. No more HPT's for me... they screw with my head and make me more obsessive than I already am :wacko:

I've got a general question for all you knowledgeable ladies: What's the view on moderate exercise during these first few weeks. I'm a walker... but my husband insisted I get in a cab to after we got the results from the clinic (it's only 3 miles) and to be honest I'm nervous too... I know I can't do yoga ( I do ashtanga which is pretty intense) but should I be cutting out everything that could 'jar' the area?


----------



## pink80

Blimey this thread moves *fast*!!!! I&#8217;m never going to keep up :)

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies, I hope I get to stick around here with you all :flower:

I&#8217;m sure all yours bumps are gorgeous &#8211; whatever they measure all the way round :haha:

Great Scan pic Embo :thumbup: so cute!

:hi: Annmarie &#8211; congrats again :happydance:

Mom2 &#8211; glad the scan went well, it all sounds brilliant :yippee:

Lou &#8211; your son :cloud9: what a handsome little man!!!

Sara &#8211; sorry about the spotting panic, must have been so scary :hugs: Glad your numbers came back good though &#8211; Brilliant news!!

Bumpy &#8211; great news about the scan- love the pic &#8211; such a difference in the scans!!

AFM - I went for my second lot of bloods today, hoping I will get the results this afternoon, at least Wednesday&#8217;s if not both.
Had quite a lot of cramping for the past 2 days, trying to stay positive that squishy is snuggling down well :wacko: Did another DIGI this morning and it&#8217;s now saying 2-3 weeks so I&#8217;m hoping that&#8217;s a good sign and the HCG is increasing nicely. It&#8217;s hard though because there was never a sign that anything was wrong with my last 2 pregnancies, just bad news at the 12 weeks scan. 

Happy Friday Ladies - sun is shining here and it&#8217;s such a beautiful day.
xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

sara1 said:


> Petit- I didn't know that was a option... the back entrance. I feel a little silly asking my doc about it. Has anyone else resorted sticking their progesterone _where the sun don't shine_?
> 
> Bumpy- WOW! what a great shot!! I love that baby was doing acrobatics during the scan... I think I'd have melted!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Annmarie. What's your plan of action this time around?? You're about 11 DPO aren't you? How's everything with your hubby and his dad?
> 
> Puppy- Isn't it funny how people react to things which are essentially NOTB! I love the idea of waiting and getting a surprise, although I know I haven't the willpower to do it... I can't even wait till the end of the meal to open the fortune cookie!
> 
> I've got more beta's Monday and Wednesday and that's it. No more HPT's for me... they screw with my head and make me more obsessive than I already am :wacko:
> 
> I've got a general question for all you knowledgeable ladies: What's the view on moderate exercise during these first few weeks. I'm a walker... but my husband insisted I get in a cab to after we got the results from the clinic (it's only 3 miles) and to be honest I'm nervous too... I know I can't do yoga ( I do ashtanga which is pretty intense) but should I be cutting out everything that could 'jar' the area?

Hi,
I think I'm either 9 or 10 dpo today...but got a BFN on a FRER today so think it may have been 2 false alarms or it didn't implant properly so it looks like I'm heading back to ttc thread :( To be honest with everything else that's going on at the moment with my OH being a live liver donor to his dad it's probably best that I'm not pregnant this month because working out the dates my due date would be just as he would be coming out of hospital and I will need to care for him for about 2 months after the op and if I had our baby to look after as well I think we would struggle to cope :( I know I should be upset but actually being logical it's probably for the best (my heart says "you will cope and I want my baby so much" but head has to rule my heart this time I think).

Anyway, I wish you all the best of luck and I hope to be back over here in the next few months once things have calmed down a bit. 

Thank you all so much for your support and I'll pop in now and again to see how you're all doing xxx
Lot's of love xxx


----------



## sara1

Annmarie- You know what's best for you... you are very strong! I wish you all the best and really hope to see you back here very very soon! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Hi Pink- Good luck with your blood draws... keep us posted! Everything crossed for you!


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck pink will be thinking of you!

im sorry to hear that annemarie, you are a brave strong person! there is a chance though that if you are only 9dpo it may not show up on a frer, everyone is different and depends on when it implants, how strong your urine is etc so i wouldnt count yourself out just yet. hugs though sweetie xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

bumpyplease said:


> good luck pink will be thinking of you!
> 
> im sorry to hear that annemarie, you are a brave strong person! there is a chance though that if you are only 9dpo it may not show up on a frer, everyone is different and depends on when it implants, how strong your urine is etc so i wouldnt count yourself out just yet. hugs though sweetie xx

Thank you :)

My urine wasn't very strong to be honest but it wasn't yesterday either, I was using 10mui IC's though so yeah maybe it's not quite strong enough to show on FRER, I will use the other one tomorrow morning with FMU and see what it says but as I say if it's negative then that's ok this month really. I am going to start temping next month as haven't tried that before. 
Thanks for the hugs xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness Sara I fell asleep praying for you and I am happy to see the good results when I wok up this morning!!!! I heard that the orl progesterone was not as effective as the suppositories, I guess listen to your doctor but I know the fertility clinic that was caring for me in the early days didn't want my to take it orally. Sometimes if docs are not specialists they don't have a ton of experience with the fertility drugs. I am not sure who you are seeing and obviously do what you think is best but I just wanted to share my experience. Are you taking low dose aspirin too?

Bumpy - Congrats on your graduation from the clinic. I remember thinking how strange that felt when it happened to us. I was not on treatments but was under the doc there because of our losses and it meant we could go in for scans every week We have scans from 5 weeks until 12 weeks and it is crazy to see him grow. We litterally have one where all you see is the fetal pole! Like a little grain of rice!! I love the pictures you posted. Your little bean i adorable already!

Annmarie - Glad that you have such a great attitude but I am sorry that it looks like you were getting some false positives. That's a mean trick.

Ok - Off to care for a sick hubby, poor guy. He slept in the guest room last night to keep us from getting sick, so the least I can do is make him a cuppa :)


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Sorry I haven't been around much lately. I had a busy work day yesterday. Am about to see my doctor and then go to work. I updated in my journal if you want to have a look. My newest blanket creation is in there too.

Massive congrats to Sara, Bumpy and Mom2! 

Sara, I concur with Pip, oral progesterone isn't as effective. 

Bumpy, that is an awesome scan. 

Sorry, can't remember what else I read. Off to see the doctor. Will catch up properly this weekend.


----------



## daviess3

Sara fab news sweetie just take it easy as I said I had pink spotting but did however carry on with prog vaginakly I was supposed to use morn an night so I just used at night an it was ok! X

Heart ur a banana to!! Congrats don't work to hard! X
I'm off to see sally Morgan an dinner tonight with a friend, tommorow my nephew is 9! Do we're going to a smyth an western cowboy restaurant! An Sunday my friends baby shower! I'm tired just think about it! Hi to everyone soz no time to catch up properly! Xx


----------



## sara1

Croy- I take clexane injections twice daily, but no aspirin. Steroids too which we just decided to bump up to 20mg a day from 10.

I think I'll take Petit's advice about the progesterone and the back door... I take it 4 times a day and I can't face the spotting and everything I read discourages taking it orally.

Heart, hope everything goes well at the doctor.

Davies, sounds like you have a fun weekend planned... I plan on doing as much of nothing as possible. Dh leaves for China on Monday and will be gone 3 weeks... I'm dreading him leaving and just want to cocoon with him at home until then.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im broody! :( lol


----------



## pink80

Croydon - hope hubby gets better soon!!

Davies - sounds like a busy weekend, try not the tire yourself out too much

Doctors couldn't give me my test results today, said they weren't ready - so I'm going to have to wait until after the weekend :(


----------



## hopeful23456

Annemarie- sorry for the bfn, but you are amazing for having a great attitude. Sounds like you and dh have a lot going on too. Like a lot. Liver donation to his dad? That is just amazing. 

Sara- congrats!!!! So happy for you! How do you insert the prog now? Mine looked like white waxy bullets and I used my finger to put them in. One night I pushed it too far and started bleeding red at 6 weeks, freaked me out but all was fine. I asked my dr about putting them in the butt and she kinda laughed and said not to. This was maybe a different form of prog though? And I wouldn't do it orally... As long as you have it in there just a little, it's fine. Just has to be touching wetness to be absorbed, not far in at all. And lay down for 20 mins after if you can.
I wouldn't exercise but that's just me as I get paranoid. 

Bumpy- so happy for you too!!! Gorgeous pics! Isn't it amazing how fast they grow up? ;)

Pink- waiting till mon? Thats hard!!! Hope you have something to keep you busy!

Hi to everyone!!!!!

Heart- happy 21 weeks banana! I asked about progesterone for cervix and they said if it ever got below 2.5 they would put me on prometrium (prog) and its a pill form of it you stick in there. So they do treat with prog! So our cervixes will be fine! 

Had a great scan today, baby girl is still head down and baby boy is usually breech but he is now transverse, his butt is by my belly button and head to my right. Thought his kicks felt higher up. And I have a sore spot from where his head is! Strange... I thought it was sore from coughing which is part of it but it's also from his head. 

Cervix is 3.4, was 3.33 a week ago and the nurse who did the scan did many of my scans during my stim cycles. She said my cervix is usually 3-4 a any time and I have had nabothian cysts on my cervix before too so I feel a lot better. If you google the cysts they are just mucous filled sacs...gross, but harmless.


----------



## bumpyplease

Pink that sucks that you have to wait try and enjoy the weekend though!

Hopeful did they give u any pics today?

Sara I have avoided exercise due to my past mc but light exercise should be ok.

Heart how did the docs go? Are they putting u back on progestetone?

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend! We are off to a wedding tomorow and the weather for the weekend I'm the south of the uk looks perfect!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Lou- he's so cute made me cry!!!!
> 
> NSN-hello! I need to pop out to your journal to catch up
> 
> Croy- stay far, far away from him. Dh gave me this shitty sickness and feels horrible about it, he even slept in the other room and I still got it. I would wear a mask! If I knew I would be this sick I would have had my entire face covered to not breathe in germs ;)
> 
> Mom2 - congrats! So happy for you, if you believe in old wives tales that's a girl heartbeat. Did you know if your boys had a fast heartbeat in early scans?
> 
> Hi mon! She sounds perfect! Glad you are doing well
> 
> Puppy- happy to hear you feel better too, can't believe you had to go thru all that puking
> 
> Jen- cant wait for you to get to move, will be so nice having your own place
> 
> I called and exchanged the 2 cribs and dresser today, had the dresser out for a long now and still reeks like varnish. I do like the new set better and hope it doesn't smell. Will take 1-2 weeks to get though...
> Heres a pic, got the 6 drawer dresser for changing table and the 35% off!
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4066501
> 
> Croy- I'm going with green for nursery color, just need to find the right shade
> Maybe something like:
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/color-gallery?cd=543&col=CC
> 
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/for-your-home/color-gallery?cd=556&col=CC
> 
> 
> https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us/paint-color/stemgreen

I love the 3rd shade of green!

I never had an early ultrasound with my boys, but doppler always showed their heart rates between 140-155. I told hubby that until we're proven otherwise we are having a girl. :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks mom2 - I like that one too and will be interesting to see how it looks in the store, only seen it on my phone...

Bumpy- I do have a pic of each but they aren't clear so wasn't going to post ;)


----------



## puppycat

Kiddicare sale girls!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sara1 said:


> OMG! I just got my second beta back: 133!!! That's more than tripled in just under 48 hours. Doctor says that the spotting is probably from the progesterone and that I should start taking it orally!
> 
> When I woke up and saw pink at 4 am I didn't wake my husband... I got online and told you guys. Heart, Croy, Tracie, Jenny, Mrs. Mig, Davies, Bumpy I can't thank you enough for helping me through these last few hours! This thread (and RMT) is such a life line right now I can't even express how grateful I am to have all of your support.
> 
> So enough drama from me today. How's everybody doing??

Oh, Sara I'm so happy for you! That's great news! Have to talked to your doc about progesterone injections? My doc says it helps the level stabilize better than orally or suppositories.


----------



## croydongirl

Hubs stayed home again but he seems to be much brighter, no fever today and he is able to get himself to the kitchen when he's hungry today! ha ha

I just walked the lake by my house with a friend. It is one of my fave places ever and its bright and sunny here today. It's about 2.5 miles round and it felt so good. I have been super cautious until now, not really pushing my body in any way physically, and this morning it was certainly not fast paced, but it felt good to move. Now the weather is getting better and I am getting bigger I think I feel the need to move more so it is nice to know I can get out. I am taking all online classes for school so i will set my own schedule. This means I can walk every morning. I am not a very diligent when it comes to exercise, so I am hoping that if I do it every day I will get into a good routine.

I was checking out all the strollers as they went by at the lake too, we are struggling to decided if we can get by with just one stroller which seems like a crazy problem to have but we are just not sure. We have a snap and go frame lent to us for the first little while so he will just stay in the carseat and we will put it in there but after that we need something. There are not a ton of sidewalks around my house and its pretty wooded too so an all terrain stroller seems like a smart option, I want to be able to walk more than I drive for day to day errands. Plus hubby is a serious runner so he wants a real jogging stroller so it loos like for those a BOB or something is in our future. However, they are so big and bulky I feel as though we need something smaller to have in the car for going to the store or the mall where we need to get around without knocking things over!

Its on my mind because we got our REI coupon for 20% off today and they sell BOB's so hubs is wanting to make the most of it and buy it with that. Have you ladies thought about strollers or buggys yet?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy, Wow! So adorable! It does look like a real baby now doesn't it? Amazing the difference a couple of weeks makes!

Lou- What a beautiful baby! He's just great! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## sara1

Pink- sorry you couldn't get your numbers today... the waiting is the hardest part, but I'm sure they're great!!

Hopeful: Great news about your scan... I'd love to see a pic, even a not so clear one. About the progesterone... Actually I tried it and it really is much less messy and everything I've read says they're equally effective front or back...eewwww :haha: I take it 4 times a day, so lying down is a bit inconvenient. Also, I checked out your nursery colors... We've got the exact green as your first choice on one wall of our bedroom... I love it, it's soothing and natural. 

Croy: Walk around the lake sounds sooooo lovely. I live by the sea and usually walk along the waterfront at few days a week but I'm wary at the moment. 

Bumpy- Have fun at the wedding and enjoy the sun!!


----------



## heart tree

Bedrest. :cry:

I've been having some lower uterine cramping since Monday. That combined with my whet cervix which is showing some funneling and my history made my doctor prescribe bedrest. I will go in for an ultrasound on Monday to check my cervix and then another one the following Monday. We'll reasess from there if I need to stay on bedrest or not. Apparently a study just came out yesterday that said progesterone isn't beneficial if your cervix is longer than 2.0. Mine is 2.6. She didn't want me taking it since there aren't long term studies on the effects of progesterone but said if I felt strongly about it she was ok with me taking it. I think I might wait until after Monday to make that decision. If it has shortened, I'll start taking it. I'm sad and scared girls.


----------



## sara1

Oh Heart, this is so scary. :cry: My heart goes out to you. First off, is your dh back from his trip yet? I hope you have him there with you. I wish I could say something comforting. I know a couple girls who've been put on bed rest during their pregnancies... They all hated it, but they all had healthy babies. I have one friend who is on bed rest now, she is due at the end of April. The first thing to remember is that its not necessarily a permanent thing... I could just be until that second scan... which is 9 days away... I hope that's the case. Is there anything besides the progesterone they can give you to help? I suppose you'll need a game plan for it... to keep yourself from going stir crazy. I'm trying to think of helpful practical things to say... Is there anything we can do for you?


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I completely understand being scared, but this is just another thing that is going to work out for you, it's ok. The nurse today told me they presc prometrium at 2.5 and I will double check with my ob/re next thurs at my appt (she is on vaca this week ) to get another opinion. If it doesn't hurt anything to take prog (and we pretty much know it doesn't) then I would wait until Monday too and if it's the same or any shorter I would start taking it. But did they say it was a prometrium pill your dr prescribes? It's a pill you insert...

I wish I could make it so you didnt have to worry! I don't like having that feeling at all and although we have worried so much the past months, in the end we really never had to. 

It's going to be fine heart, will just get boring being in bed 
Rrso much. Glad Tim is there. Wish I could come over to chat and bring you the 15 magazines I have stockpiled...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- I'm so sorry. I know how scary and incredibly boring that is. I hope you don't have to stay on bedrest too long. :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Heart, try not to worry too much. I was put on bedrest with my last baby at 25 weeks because I kept going into pre-term labor and they kept having to stop it with meds. Once I stayed put my pre-term contractions really settled down and I made it to 36.5 weeks. It does get boring but there are lots of things you can do in bed, tv, laptop, read, knit, scrapbook, etc. It's going to be OK, you'll see!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. I just wrote a long post and it got deleted. Damn. 

Tim got home yesterday thank god. He worked from home today so is taking care of me. We'll have the whole weekend to establish a routine. I have to be lying down with my hips elevated all day. I can get up for 10 minutes every hour and then for 30 minutes for meals. I'm typing on my phone as I haven't figured out a comfortable way to type on my laptop yet. 

Hopeful, I was taking Prometrium at the beginning of this pregnancy. That's what I'll take if my cervix continues to shorten. My doctor said there isn't enough long term research on taking progesterone like this. There may not be immediate effects on me or my child but there might be down the road. So I'm hesitant to take it until I know I need it. We'll see. 

Mon thanks for the reassurance. I wish I knew how to knit! I obviously can't use my sewing machine but knitting would be perfect!

I talked to my boss and we're going to try to keep me working on the couch so I don't have to take disability. I'll just do phone work rather than talking to people in person. 

Thanks for all the support ladies! Sorry I haven't been able to reciprocate lately. I will in a bit. Just having a "me" moment right now.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- You think about you and that adorable baby girl, that's all you need to think about right now.


----------



## croydongirl

Oh Amanda I am so sorry. I can totally understand being scared. I know this is not the way you would have wanted it. But I believe you are going to get through this just fine. Stay off your feet and keeping that baby snuggled up in there. Really hoping that the scan shows not more of a decrease and that it can give you some anxiety relief.

I wish this wasn't happening to you but you have been such a fabulous support at every step to each of us, it's time to lay back (literally) and let us encourage you.

Lots of love xx


----------



## daviess3

Heart I no ur baby girl is all snuggly in there! We no that's where shes staying! Ok pma!!! 
My consultNt told me other day that if at my scan they find a short cervix etc I would b put straighr back on the progesterone! Who knows! But do what u think an u have been advised! X
Pleased yr being looked after read baby name books pick lil girls name!! X 

Well sally Morgan was not so good meal was nice! Hubby was drunk by time I got home sat with a friend who knows how many bottles of wine later!! Then he thinks we should have sex!! Erh no!!! U being drunk is not a good look loo! X


----------



## Mon_n_john

daviess3 said:


> Then he thinks we should have sex!! Erh no!!! U being drunk is not a good look loo! X

i'm sorry that's just too funny! :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone!

Satra, I suppose you are on cyclogest as well? If I remember it correctly I think the instruction leaflet also mentions that you can take them both ways. I'm glad you are ahem getting on with them.

Did I really read that you are on heparin but not aspirin? Is there a reason not to be? I don't think I have ever read about anyone on heparin but not on aspirin.
Heparin stops you from clotting but it doesn't cross the placenta so it doesn't prevent clotting on the baby's side of the placenta. Aspirin does and it is also given to prevent preeclampsia.
Can you ask your doc whether they would mind you taking a daily baby aspirin?
Or maybe I didn't read properly and you are already taking it.
Soz, I'm knackered!
Oh, and I stopped all exercise in first tri. Just in case.

Annmarie, I don't know what to say but you deserve some extra strong :hug:

Heart, I'm so sorry you are on bedrest :nope: I hope you can distract yourself with work and that it is just temporary. Your dic sounds great that she is being so careful with you :thumbup:

AFM, I've added my weekly bump pic to the first post in my journal.


----------



## sara1

Petit- I take utrogestan which is the same thing as cyclogest. I see my fs on Monday to check my clotting factor so I'll mention the aspirin . Thanks!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls 


Amanda's everything is going to be fine I remember a woman on here who was pregnant with triplets and she had to stay on bed rest and she made it xxxx

Davies I always wanted too see Sally Morgan I have watched her shows in tv and she seemed amazing xxx


Wooo 1 week today until gender scan and been married 6months today sun is shinning its all good I had my first little episode of a dizzy spell scary but I was ok xxx


----------



## pink80

Heart I'm sorry about the bedrest :hugs:

I had a colleague who was put in bedrest at 22 weeks because her cervix was measuring 2.4, she was completely bored but baby made it all the way to 39 weeks. Hope it's only temporary for you xx


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, I think today's the day we are buying our crib. I don't know why it feels like such a big deal but it does, it's the first big thing we are buying! I hope I love it as much in our house as I did in the store -- And that it doesn't stick! Hubby told me I have to wait until we get to the car before we sniff it so it doesn't look weird! ha ha


----------



## petitpas

Croy, you'll have to drop something next to the crib so you can bend down and have a sniff :D


----------



## sara1

Heart- I was browsing around the _What to expect_ website when I came across this:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-health/bed-rest.aspx
There's nothing earth-shatteringly new in there but they've got some good checklist ideas for day to day and a section on how to stay sane.
Thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Girls ive been having some pain :-( my lower back along my pelvis and at both side where my ovarys are freaking out x


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- it sounds like round ligament pain and nothing to worry about, just fuckin hurts! Is it along your bikini line? Mine hurts really bad from coughing


----------



## puppycat

WSS ^ ^

Hurts!!


----------



## daviess3

Jen I had that at 12 weeks hun! Think it's growing pains hun don't stress we all had it, I panic at everything to! 

I'm sitting on sofa feeling huge!! Eating rubbish today! Mcd's breakfast! Burger jacket potato a plum a pack of cheeddars an now I want chocolate!! Very bad unhealthy day! Will def not b repeating that one! Need some fruit I brought some strawberrys mayb should go eat them in chocolate? Lol x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I had spd with aarron and I have been on my feet all day with football I started getting electric shooting pains going from my right bum cheek going up my back so wen I came home I've relaxed and started getting uncomfy Paul started toget worried as he said you sure your ok you seemed to of had abit of pain recently xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Taking a quick opportunity to check in. It's really hard for me to type lying down so mostly I just read. I just ate and am sitting at a 45 degree angle so thought I'd say hello before I lie back down again. 

Thanks for the link Sara. Very sweet of you. Do you have another beta draw? I'm very encouraged by your numbers. 

Jen it sounds like round ligament pain to me too. But as always, call someone if you are worried. And get out your Doppler for reassurance. 

Hopeful are you still coughing? How are you feeling?

Croy how exciting that you are getting your crib! Have a good sniff!

Davies, a little indulgence isn't bad. But maybe some strawberries dipped in chocolate would be a good compromise!

Pip, love the bumpage! You look like a third tri preggo now!

As much as I love my husband he is now napping on our small couch. Feeling a bit annoyed that I have to share it with him. He's jetlagged, but still! I might kick him off shortly. 

Hi to everyone else. Back to my lying down position. 

Oh yeah I decided to start progesterone tonight. I found the study my doc was talking about. It said there is no benefit to taking it when your cervix is over 2.5. Mine was 2.6 on Monday but it could easily be 2.5 now. So I'm taking it for peace of mind. Not to mention I ordered it and it came in the mail already. It cost me $285 for 100 of them! I forgot I hadn't met my insurance deductible for the new year when I ordered it! Can't let those expensive buggers go to waste!

Ok really going to lie down now. Will be reading though so don't say nasty things about me behind my back! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Jen just read your latest post. Maybe it's sciatica too. I bet the baby is fine though.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda I thought that at first but i seem to be ok now I've eaten and heard baby's heartbeat all sounds good so I'm gonna snuggle with hubby xx


----------



## puppycat

Lol, Heart.

Have put 20week bump pic in my journal. Been quiet in here today


----------



## hopeful23456

I will post pics Monday, bump and from u/s

Heart- I'm still coughing quite a bit, really hurts my ligaments but it's the type of cough you can't stop. I think the prog and bed rest is going to be good for your cervix, I was in bed from last sun thru Thursday. But would be so hard to be at 45 degree angle, HUGS! Too bad you didn't have a bed that elevated up in back. That prog is expensive! 

I feel just huge and immobile. Has to go to mall to apple store and trade in iPhone for new iPhone as touch screen didn't work right. Under warranty thank god but store was packed and luckily I got to sit most of the time. I look like a mess, walk VERY slow but it's all good. ;) ate at cheesecake factory, chicken farfalle - YUM. I have only been out to eat couple of times this whole pregnancy to a sit down place. Can't believe how good food tastes but I can hardly eat any before getting full. 

Cory- I can't believe you can walk so far! Hoping you get the crib but at bru here you have to order it and it comes in 7-14 days, I have it delivered and they can even set it up for $25 I didn't have the first cribs set up I'm returning but am having the new ones set up. 

Heart - I think I am getting arms reach co sleeper. I didn't realize a crib won't fit through the doorway and don't want to take them apart and put back together. I have the pack m play but it only goes to 15 lbs and the co sleeper goes to 30 and I didn't realize it's basically a beefed up pack n play. 

Hi puppy, jenny (glad u feel better) and Davies (sleeping I'm sure) 
Hi to everyone but it's quiet today.


----------



## croydongirl

So we bit the bullet BIG time and bought the crib, dresser and our strollers Yes multiple. The city mini was on sale at babies r us and the BOB we cold use a 20% off coupon at REI so we can return or resell those if we need to but we just did it! Felt great, and scary, but mostly great. Also came home with colour samples for the nursery. Lots of money gone, but lots of decisions made. The crib is on order so we didn't get to sniff it but I am praying we don't get a stinky one!


----------



## jenny25

Morning guys xxx

Last night I had a weird dream that I was going for my gender scanand in between the legs there was three white lines lol how funky 

Pains have gone thank god I'm just knackered even though I was sleeping just after 9 last night lol x


----------



## justwaiting

Bumpy beautiful pics, I'm so happy for u and your little beany baby!!!

Sara, I hope this is your last and only scare for the next 8 months!

Lou, Ethan is gorgeous.

I was having braxton hicks, feeling very silly for attending the hospital. I know it's better to be safe than sorry. very sheepish since friday. I only went on the midwifes advice after they went on pretty much all day.

I was looking on ebay for stickers for bubs wall and thought how perfect a rainbow for my rainbow!
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Over-Ra...977?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c9d82c79


----------



## daviess3

Ah love the rainbow!? Beautiful! Pleased ur ok hun an you Jen pleased all good when's ur scan Jen? X 
Heart hope ur ok an not to bored x
Hopeful what fruit are we next week? X


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, you look fabulous! I love the flower pattern... must pop by Next, obviously...

Heart, day three is it now? I hope you have another storm so it feels better lying in. What movies are you watching?

Just, don't feel bad, it is ALWAYS better to be safe rather than sorry! I'm sure the hospital told you that, too. Good job all is going well :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

So is that a girl Jen?


----------



## jenny25

My scan is in 6 days Davies 10am eeek xxx

I'm not sure I'm pretty sure the fork was for girl so I presume that means three I dunno lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Jen you know I think it's a girl so your dream doesn't surprise me. Not too long until you find out! Can't wait!

Just, I love the rainbow. Very appropriate! It's always best to see a doctor if you are concerned. I think I had a few BH contractions yesterday. I couldn't feel them but as I was lying down I had my hands on my belly and a few times it got really hard. I read that as long as you don't have more than 4 in an hour, you are ok. 

Hopeful sorry you are still coughing! Blah. I'm definitely getting th arms reach co-sleeper. I'm getting the mini. My friend has it and loves it. You'll have to get the normal size one I imagine. 

Croy did you get the baby jogger city mini? That's the one we're getting! We're getting it in green/grey. It has gotten excellent reviews and folds up really easily. What's the BOB one from REI? I live across the street from REI. Literally less than a 2 minute walk. Should I have a look at their strollers? For the city mini are you getting an attachment to fit a newborn? I found something cheaper that will work perfectly. Someone mentioned it on a blog for the city mini. It's called the Snuzzler. It's not to be used for regular carnets to fit a newborn. Not safe. But can safely be used in a stroller. 

Davies we're papayas next. I'm pretty sure bananas are longer than papayas! 

Day 3 of bed rest. Hopeful, 45 degrees would be heaven. No, they want my hips and legs up 45 degrees so my head is lower than my hips. It's so uncomfortable and impossible frankly. I did it for the first day and wanted to cry. Now I'm just propping up my hips when I'm on my back but when I'm on my sides I'm just flat. I googled and didn't find that women had to be that extreme. I think my doctor was just being extra cautious for the sake of my sanity. Scan tomorrow. I hope it's not shorter. 

Measured my bump this morning and it was smaller by 2 inches! Only 35 inches around. I could tell just by looking in the mirror. Where does it go?


----------



## heart tree

Oh I watched Hugo last night. A beautiful film. I also watched Game Change about John McCain and Sarah Palin. I think the US ladies would appreciate it more. I watched a lot of tv. Today I plan to read. My bed is more comfortable than my couch and my brain can only watch so much television.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh Amanda, I wish I would have known that you were going to order progesterone. I have a brand new box of unused Crinone that I would be happy to send you for free. Do you have any use for it?


----------



## petitpas

Heart, your subconscious must feel that everything is fine if you are offering to pop to the shops to check out strollers :D

Is this the high risk doc, btw?

As for your bump going down, maybe it is settling more around your middle whereas when you are upright all day it pours forward. An oval circumference will always give you a bigger measurement than a round one when the volume stays the same.
Lol, that wasn't really helpful, was it? I might not be right, either. Another useless theory is that maybe we retain more water for some reason when we are upright? I only ever pee properly with a good stream during the night now :shrug:

Or maybe your little girl got bored with bedrest and popped out for some excitement while you weren't looking? Cheeky girl!


----------



## croydongirl

Jen - sending pink thoughts your way! I bet that scan can't come soon enough for you!

Pup - you are looking great! i need to take another belly pic I keep forgetting. I want lots of proof for the time baby yells at me that he's sure he's adopted!!

Heart - glad to hear you have been keeping yourself busy, I wish I could do something to make the time pass more quickly for you. If only we all lived closer, we could pop round and keep you company! 
Yes, we got the city mini. It is super easy to fold up. We got orange and grey because that was the one babies r us has on sale. I will be exploring the infant adapter thing you talked about. We are planning to borrow a car seat convertor from some friends which is the bar that the seat sits on. 
The BOB is a jogging stroller, you should check them out online. They are much bigger, all terrain strollers. My hubs is a big runner so he can take the babe out with him and when I walk longer distances from our house to the parks and such, there are not a ton of sidewalks so its pretty bumpy. The little girl i nannied had the city mini which i loved for being out and about but when she was at my house for the day and we took walks it was not idea, she got bumped around and the I felt sorry for the poor stroller. But the BOB is bigger and not ideal for in stores or the mall or anywhere there are lots of people or smaller spaces where the city mini is perfect. I hate that we have two but there wasn't one that did everything we need. Hubby really needs a proper jogging stroller with a good stride length to be able to run.

I liked the arms reach co sleeper, but the bed frame we have would make it impossible for it to actually attach and I am scared about him getting stuck. I think we are going to try this out for a night before the baby and see if it could work. https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11525629 It's called the snuggle nest. You can get an extra piece which has them sleep at an angle, plus we can travel with it, and when it is time to transfer him to his real crib, we can use that in there at first to help him adjust. As long as we can all fit in the bed, its sounds like a good idea on paper! ha ha

We also did some investigation into cloth diapers, and we have a local diaper service company which charge $20 a week for 100 diapers. So you don't have to even do any of the washing, you buy some of the diaper covers and then just keep your dirty diapers in a pail or something and each week they collect it and give you 100 new clean ones! A friend had suggested it for the first few months just to have one less thing to do when we are adjusting, but my hubs is telling me with all the time and effort to wash the diapers at home plus the water in all the laundry he thinks it wold be worth it just to use the service. I can't believe those words came out of his super frugal mouth! It feels like such a luxury and i always imagined doing my own, but this company use environmentally safe, mild cleaning products and detergent too, everything I would do without having to actually do it. We'll see but its on the table.

We are having a lazy day today. Hubs is still a little under the weather and I am just feeling lazy.


----------



## heart tree

Mon I have no use for the progesterone. In fact I just realized they sent me double of what I need! I was wondering why it was so expensive! I'm going to try and return the extra bottle. 

Pip, it's funny you should mention my subconscious. Actually I picked out everything I want to buy, but since this cervix thing, I'm too afraid to order anything. I told my husband yesterday that I can't even talk about name options. The worst part is that there are some good sales going on for some of the items I want to buy. I'll probably miss the sales and end up buying them at full price at the last minute. Funny how I was scared that I was going to carry her longer than 40 weeks and now I'm praying she stays in until 37 weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Croy I think that nest looks good if you can all fit. Do you have a king bed? There is no way we'd be able to do that with our queen. 

Ok I don't think I need the big jogger. We have sidewalks everywhere and neither of us jog. My knees are too bad. How tall is your hubby? That's my concern with most strollers. My hubby is 6'3" and I'm afraid he'll have to stoop over to push. I think the city mini is adjustable. Just wondering if your hubby took it for a test run. 

That diaper service sounds awesome! Yay for hubby loosening the wallet. I have a feeling we'll be washing our own but I might look into a service just to see prices. 

I hate typing on my phone but it's so much easier than a laptop when lying down. And you girls keep me entertained!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- what got me past the worry of ordering stuff was a 90 day return policy... ;)

Croy- did you get the cherry palisades? It's on sale today, buy 2 pieces of furniture and get 50% off of one. The stuff I got qualifies too as its still babi italia brand but with my other discounts it wouldn't be saving more to get 50% off of 1 piece. You might be in the same boat? I am on bru email list and the email special came this morning

Now that I read it again, it says save 50% On the crib when you buy 2 or more furniture pieces...for Europa baby and Babi italia. The pic on it is the crib I'm getting and I love the neutral paint so that's what I'm painting ! No more green....
https://trus.imageg.net/graphics/me...=1964555&camp=CME:EM032512A%20BRU%20Superbuys


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks Hopeful, we saw the sale but we only wanted the crib and one dresser. BUT we got to use a 20% coupon on the crib and the dresser with drawers and cupboard is being discontinued so it was really reduced. Just hoping when we got to pick them up they don't stink! ha ha
The Europa is a gorgeous set too! And I love the colour in that picture, perfect for your babies! We are doing a classic Pooh bear theme so we are doing fairly neutral cream/light brown/light green and light blue. We are off to look at paint sample later, trying to find the non toxic paint that doesn't cost a fortune. Can't wait for us to start posting nursery pics!!!

Heart - hubs is 6 foot and he didn't have to stoop at all with either of the strollers. The CM is a good height, I don't think your hubby will struggle to push it comfortably. I totally understand where your fear to buy is coming from. i had moments yesterday where I thought to myself, 'we are going to be having one hell of a garage sale if this doesn't work out'. I am just desperate to get past 24 weeks. Not that I want any of our little ones to show up that early, but at least they would have some chance medically.
Thinking of you xx


----------



## heart tree

Good point about the return policy Hopeful! Maybe I'll be brave and order some things today. 

The neutral paint color is lovely and the nice thing is that you can add color with other things like a dust ruffle, art on the walls, curtains, etc. 

I bought some cute fabric that matches one of the blankets I made. I framed some of the fabric to hang as art. I'll take a pic when I get up to pee. My mom is going to make a dust ruffle with the remaining fabric and I'm going to make a cover for the changing pad with some if it. Since we're in a rental, I don't want to paint. But luckily I love the color anyway. It's a sage green and I wanted to do a green room but in a subtle way.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Croy that's good to know about the stroller. I may have to order it online without test driving it if I'm confined to bed for the rest of the pregnancy. And there is no way my husband will walk into Babies R Us to test it by himself! He might have a panic attack! :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- Can't wait for pics! Now your making me want green again... Lol ;) I have 2 rooms to paint as one is dark brown and the other dark brick red now and we want them both lighter, my mom and dh will paint. Maybe one green? 

I'm so glad you can type, although it does suck typing on a phone, I do it most of the time and all the time on weekends. Probably why the touch screen got messed up on my old phone...

Croy- yeah! The dresser with the cupboard on the right didn't stink! Just that 6 drawer dresser stunk so I think you will be fine. Just have the crib out for a couple weeks. I don't think my crib smells anymore but it's still going back...


----------



## puppycat

I have the Babystyle Oyster and hubs was fine with it on the extended setting. He's 6' 3"


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to google that now Puppy. Thanks!

Here's a pic of the fabric art I did with a bit of the blanket below to see how they match. Obviously I haven't hung them yet. They'll be spaced apart on the wall a bit, but you get the idea. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/57b6e821.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I love that idea!! Those pics are great. I know she is going to love her room!


----------



## hopeful23456

Omg I LOVE them heart!!!! I love the animals too. 
Do you play angry birds? I'm not obsessed and hadnt played for a long time but dh plays and he got us angry birds space (its a newer one) Helps to keep busy playing that if you are into games at all :)


----------



## heart tree

Framing fabric is a super cheap and cute way to make some art. Feel free to steal the idea!

I LOVE angry birds! I bought the space version the day it was released! It couldn't have come at a better time. I've been playing it quite a bit. I'm not into video games bt for some reason this one grabbed me. So fun. It helped me get through some of my losses too. A fertility life saver! Lol!


----------



## croydongirl

I totally think I am going to steal that idea! I want to do the classic pooh but I don't want to have to pay the high prices for the decor so I know I can do fabric like that. I made be trawling Joann's this afternoon.


----------



## puppycat

Heart go on youtube, they have demo videos of it :)


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just another thought ladies: Amazon has a 365 day return policy and free return shipping on baby items. You can't go wrong! I have ordered a LOT of stuff off of Amazon.


----------



## heart tree

Pups it looks like you can only get those strollers in the UK. It's ok, I love the one I picked. Thanks though!

Croy, I bought the fabric and the frames at JoAnns. The frames were on sale. I couldn't find regular frames that were square. I ended up getting shadow boxes and then cutting cardboard out of old boxes to wrap the fabric around. I just taped the fabric to the back of the cardboard. Super easy. They have a great selection of nursery fabrics. You don't need much. A yard or less depending on how big your frames are. If you can't find pooh fabric you like there you could always look online. I bet you'll find something cute.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda your so talented xxx make me something ;-) xxx

Well I've just been feeling baby again it's like little flips it's doing so cool xxx


----------



## heart tree

Good point Mon! I found my stroller on Amazon. I love that site! I'll look for some other items on there too. 

Jen it's so cool that you are feeling the baby so early. I could feel mine exactly at 16 weeks but it was faint. Now it's unmistakeable. Love it! Haven't used the Doppler in a while since baby girl is always letting me know she's around.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Puppy I meant to say happy 20 weeks and very cute bump!


----------



## jenny25

Lol it's amazing it's not all the time it's mainly at night hen I'm relaxed isnd after I've eaten food lol xx


----------



## heart tree

I think babies move more after food. Mine does!


----------



## croydongirl

The movement is amazing. Yesterday baby boy got the hiccups. Precious to feel those little bumps!

Feeling super tired today. I had a terrible nights sleep and so did hubs so I think we were keeping each othr awake. I felt super nauseous and he has a nasty cold and was coughing up junk all night. Between us not much sleep was had. He's happily vegged infront of the TV, I think I might try for a nap and then wash my hair to wake me up. I was going to let it go another day but I just got a call from a former student of mine who is in town and wants to get together. I want to be alert and have clean hair when I see her in a few hours so it has to be done! ha ha

Happy Sunday ladies x Happy shopping Heart!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I think you should go ahead and shop while you are lying around and free to do so.
About the cervix, I think you need to take a deep breath! You are just outside the danger zone, not in it, and you and your doc are making sure it is going to stay that way!
Remember, I had my cervix scanned at 18 weeks and it was only 2mm longer than yours. 2mm! That's nothing! And ducky is still snug inside.
So, relax, enjoy your tv/angry bird/online shopping catch up time and see how your cervix measures at the next scan before you even think about worrying, ok?
Big big hugs over your way. I, too, wish I could pop by. If only to pawn some friendship cake off on you :haha:


----------



## sara1

ohhh Heart, I'm loving the fabric art too! You sound like you're doing good! 

Another good iPhone distraction is Words with Friends... basically just online Scrabble. 

Afm- Second set of Betas tomorrow morning and Wednesday. I'm feeling super tried and queasy so I think they're moving quickly. I've never been this symptomatic this early before... Tossed my cookies after breakfast this morning. Isn't it funny to be happy about morning sickness (I'm sure I'll be fed up with it in a few more days though)! 
Unfortunately, Dh leaves for China tomorrow... will be gone for 20 days. I'm stressing out about it to be honest... 20 days is a long long time.

Hope everyone had a great weekend


----------



## heart tree

Croy I just took a shower. It felt so good to be clean! I imagine another one isn't in my future for a few days. Hope you sleep better tonight!

Pip, thanks for the reassurance. You're right, it could be much worse. The thing that concerns me more is they saw some funneling meaning my cervix isn't super closed on the inside closest to the baby. I'm hoping the progesterone will help close it. Wish you could pop over too and share some of that cake!

Sara good luck tomorrow hon. Weren't you trying to figure out if you should go to China with him so you could TTC? Mute point now. I don't blame you for feeling stressed that he'll be gone during this time. Do you have anyone else to look after you? We'll he here at the very least! There's another fab woman on this site who lives in Athens. I can hook you guys up if you want. She's awesome.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Heart. 

Didn't realise those prams weren't available in the US, sorry chick


----------



## sara1

Heart- It was actually this last round of ttc when I fell pregnant that we thought he'd be in China... I even got a visa, but we got lucky and this trip got pushed back. 
I've got a couple girlfriends who are unfailingly sweet about keeping me company when Alex is gone... and I know they'll come with me for doc appts etc. It's just that I stress about something going wrong and not having him here, and then I stress because I know I need to keep my stress level down... And my one standard source of stress relief is exercise- I usually take an 4 mile walk 3 or 4 days a week-, but my doc doesn't want me doing it first tri... I'm going to ask him if it's ok if I swim.
I'll find my stride... It's not the first one of these long trips... he usually has 2 or 3 a year, and I always come up with something. PMA!
Oh, and I'm always interested in meeting awesome people. Thank you!


----------



## heart tree

Don't stress about stressing! Think about all the women who have carried pregnancies while living through the stress of war. I think too much pressure is put on us to not get stressed. It's impossible! I was a nut job in the first trimester. 

My friend's name is Vicky. Jen knows her too. We're all on another thread together. She's 36 and had a second trimester loss (baby was very sick) and then had a first trimester loss. She then went on to have a baby girl who just turned 1. She was more stressed than anyone I've ever known during that pregnancy! I'll PM her and tell her about you. She has helped me tremendously. She's Greek but speaks fluent English as she lived in Canada for a bit.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies!! In bed with heartburn!!! Oh it's horrid! Had my friends baby shower today was ok actually I was dreading it all that happy baby talk with strangers still makes me uneasy but was ok! I ate to much cake coffee an walnut cake an 2 cupcakes! Was so good I brought a piece home an had it at 9 pm!! Not the best idea!! Lol! 

Where r u storing your furniture ladies!? Or are you putting it up? I want bugaboo chameleon but can't decide on colour? X

Heart hi how you feeling part from bored? X
Hopeful sorry u still feel bit Ill x
Croy glad u splashed out an ur so lucky feeling hiccups! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies if I ever buy my furniture I'll probably store it in the nursery until we clean the room. Then we'll assemble it. But a lot of things you have to air out first so we'll take the crib parts out of the box and put them outside for a few days when the weather gets dry. 

I'm ok thanks. Some low down dull cramps. Hoping they are stretching pains and not premature labor. No contractions so that's good. 

Glad you survived the baby shower! Did you tell anyone you were almost 22 weeks? Could any strangers tell just by looking at you? The cake sounds delicious. I want some! Do you take anything for the heartburn? Now that I'm eating and lying down my heartburn is awful. I just popped a Tums and it helped tremendously!


----------



## heart tree

Does anyone know how the fruit tickers work? I think we might be the same fruit for more than one week starting next week. Bummer!

Another girl just turned 23 weeks and she's a papaya. But I thing 22 weeks is also a papaya. When you look at the ticker, bananas are almost at the end.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Sorry the heartburn got you but I am glad you got to enjoy some yummies at the shower. I love coffee walnut cake! Here in the US they call things coffee cake because you eat it with coffee I think but I was so disappointed the first time someone offered me some and it wasn't actually coffee flavoured! I def feel like I had a steep learning curve when I first moved here!

I think we will put everything up once it gets here. We are trying to move everything out of the office that will be a nursery this week. Once it is clear, we will have the furniture in there and then move it or cover it to paint the walls. I think I want to wait a bit before painting though, not that we are near ready to do that anyway.

The hiccups were so fun, but not so much in the middle of the night! I am not sure if baby boy was up more than usual last night and I was aware of it because I was awake feeling crappy or if he is always partying like that when I sleep?!


----------



## daviess3

Yes me to tums next to my bed! Defo to much cake! Noone could tell just people who knew me all said I have a small bump! An I was lucky! But we will see my friend is 33 weeks am seems big she's all bump nowhere else has she out it on! I feel big all over! I just want to cover up! X
You are going to buy heart !! I had few crampy times I notice when I need the loo even worse! I'm dreading my scan where they check cervix coz I get why you doubt everything it's just what is pal girls do! I no I will b obsessing over numbers measurements erc! X


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I hope the tickers don't start doing a 2 week thing, that keeps me going to see it change every week.
Sorry about your cramps, I am sure its just normal pains that you wouldn't think too much about if you were up and about but you have lots of time to concentrate on every cramp and twine now you are on bedrest. your body is probably adjusting to laying down so much too. Saying a prayer but trusting all is well with little heart! I have def had some strange cramping and stretching this week, we are just getting bigger I think.
What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## heart tree

Croy how did you know they were hiccups? So cute!

Scan is at 1pm tomorrow. LOL at the coffee cake! That's exactly what we call it because you have it with coffee. 

I haven't been good at updating the front page. Davies when is your scan?


----------



## croydongirl

i had read about hiccups and felt my friends baby years ago. It was smaller bumps, and in a rhythm about 6 or 7 and then they stopped. They were not in the same place as the bigger leg kicks. They were sweet and I can't remember the last time we used our doppler, now he moves so much I have stopped being so reliant on it. I know he's ok in there!

Good luck at the scan, I am wishing and hoping that you get great news!


----------



## petitpas

Oh heart, I have no idea about funneling :shrug: I hope it is nothing and that you see an improvement at your next scan! If not, then sit tight and we'll find ways to entertain you :lol:

I'm having lots of contractiony action these past few days, especially in the evenings or actually when I do anything much physically (walking, clearing out wardrobe, cooking). I'm not too worried. I try to take a rest when it happens. I just thought I would mention it so when it is your turn, ladies, you don't think it is something to worry about.
At least not if ducky doesn't surprise us in the next few days :D


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- hope the heartburn gets better! That is one thing I have never had, hoping I never will. I have my carseats and pack n play in basement in boxes, cribs in boxes upstairs except have 1 piece of a crib out to air it out. And the dresser is trying to air out in a bedroom....

Anyone have carpet tips? I need carpet that repels dog pee, not soak it in. Got samples today of smartstrand which is supposed to be awesome but water soaked right thru. My puppy still pees on floor sometimes and every once in a while my other dog does too. Wish had all laminate or wood but then the crazy dogs slip all over it ( we have laminate in kitchen and family area)

Heart- I hope it's not papayas both weeks! I know a girl that is exactly 1 weeks ahead of me do I know whats coming up. I did see on the ticker site it looked like 2 weeks of papayas though...
Did it go ok today? Not too bored I hope? Would be hard to lay like that... HUGS again ;)


----------



## croydongirl

carpet tips for what?


----------



## hopeful23456

....


----------



## hopeful23456

Check this out!!! Not sure if our tickers show all these though 

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hopeful, I have Martha Stewart carpet in my master bedroom. It has a lifetime stain guarantee. Everything comes right off because it beads and doesn't soak in!


----------



## daviess3

Can't sleep heart burn woken me up! Maan!! Hopeful my dog went through a lhr of peeing on carpet just b careful what u clean it up with I think biological washing powder an water was good as if u put something with ammonia in it it makes the dog think a dog peed an the leave there scent ahain! We Just ignored her behaviour an made no attempt to talk to her for good 15 mins if she did it! One of us would clean it up with that an within about 3 weeks she quit! Took a while but st Bernard's can b stupid! Lol! Sorry don't no bout decent carpets but I no that much!! Lol x

Croy I am getting our room plastered then may order I think! Have you done your belly messurememt yet? X

Heart yay scan time!! Pic? Ur gonna b perfect I no it! X
My next scan 5th April!! X


----------



## croydongirl

We have stain master which is good carpet, easy to clean up spills. Another thing you could do is paint your floor boards with oil based paint. It stops any animal pee seeming into the wood and smelling. When we moved into our house, hte previous owners had had a really old dog who had peed all over. We tried to clean the carpets but when we pulled them up it was soaked into the wood and making the smell much stronger. 
When we got new carpet we got beige - who's idea was that? But I think I am going to get a rug for the babies room in something darker.


----------



## sara1

Heart -good luck with your scan... I'm sure everything will be perfect! Don't forget to post a picture.

Croy- baby hiccups sound adorable!!!!

Hopeful- I don't know much about carpet brands, but I use vinegar and baking soda to get stains out of carpets... Works wonders with smells and it's natural - nontoxic. 

afm- Got another beta today: 598 :yipee: that's up from 133 on Friday, so I'm starting to feel a bit more confident! One last draw on Wednesday and then I'll go for my first internal ultrasound on Thursday. I'm psyched!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls had a fight with hubby last night our dog skye jumped up on my stomache last night and I snapped and said I wanted to get rid of her put it this way his reactions were more concerned for the dog rather than the baby x


----------



## petitpas

Morning everyone!

Jen, are you serious about wanting to get rid of the dog or was it just a bad moment?

Davies, sorry about the horrible heartburn :hugs: When mine was bad tums just didn't cut it, especially as we are only allowed seven a day when pregnant :wacko:. I told my doctor and he immediately prescribed me gaviscon (so I got it for free!). I was hooked on it!

Hopeful, I don't know US carpets but we have a carpet cleaner I plan on using for major stuff (ducky poonami for example).


----------



## jenny25

It was a reaction too last night I'm fine now hun I just got such a shock xx


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

sorry not been on much over the weekend have been so busy.

i have scanned through but have forgotten most of what i have read!! baby brain!

I did read that sara got great betas today - yippee! that is very encouraging and so exciting! im so happy for you!

heart - how are you doing lovely? bed rest must be tough?

:hi: to everyone else, hope you are all well xx


----------



## jenny25

Got the call pickin up the keys for our new house in 25 min yay happy girl xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

yay how exciting jenny!!!


----------



## heart tree

OMG Sara that is an excellent beta! These are strong numbers! This is very encouraging. 

Jen so excited for you to move. Don't worry about the dog jumping on you. Our babies are very well protected in our bellies. 

Hopeful I loved that fruit link you sent. It looks like the next few weeks for us are a plateau. Baby doesn't grow as much according to that chart which is maybe why our fruit doesn't change. But how can they not be growing? I'm confused. 

Scan is at 1pm. Davies they aren't going to look at the baby and I'm sure I'm not getting pics. That's ok. I know she's fine. She was kicking up a storm last night. Wherever I pressed on my belly, she would kick. Once I had my finger pressed into my belly and I could feel her do a roll. It was incredible. I just hope this rest has helped my cervix. Will update when I can.


----------



## daviess3

Make sure u do Hun?! X
Sara yay fab betas 
Yay Jen poor doggy didn't mean to! New house lovely news x

Me feeling sorry for myself no sleep pale fat ass an trapped wind constipated! Booked doc for next Monday just to see if he can give me anything for this constipation coz fibregel doesn't cut it! Heartburn all day an last night! I feel bit sorry for myself!! X


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies

Just a quick one finally got my results back!! 13dpo was 77 and 15dpo was 214

I'll catch up properly tonight, hope your all well xx


----------



## heart tree

Pink what a relief! More great betas. This is good news on a Monday! Congrats


----------



## croydongirl

Sara and Pink - Your betas are great!!! Congrats.

Davies - So sorry you are not feeling good hun, I hope you are feeling better really soon. I haven't forgotten about the belly measuring, I just have to find the tape measure - its been misplaced in all the rearranging we have going on!

Jen - Exciting about the house!! Congrats!

Heart - Really, really hoping for good news from the scan later. So glad that she has been letting you know she is doing well in there! I love all the movements.


----------



## hopeful23456

jen - congrats on the place and don't lift anything moving! we have some dog issues too but they have learned to stay away from the belly

sara and pink - CONGRATS ON GOOD BETAS!!! 

heart - good luck at scan! just when you think we are done with the internal ultrasounds....

davies - i hear ya! and i will join you in the pale, can't sleep, gassy, constipated club. can i add super moody too? 
I get 4-5 hours/night now, most at a time is 2-2.5 hours, then up, then can't sleep and the cycle starts over again

hi bumpy!

thanks for the carpet tips! i'm going to look at more carpet today, martha stewart, stainmaster and another kind that i forgot already...


----------



## sara1

Pink- Congrats on great betas! :happydance:

Poor Davies- You sound sooo uncomfortable:( Prune juice? Flaxseed? 

Jenny- Almost nothing more exciting than a new house!! Congratulations!

afm, I just got back from dropping dh at the airport and am home alone... had a serious cry at the airport (I don't normally have separation anxiety), made a bit of an emotional cake out of myself, but I'm hormonal so I'm allowed. Came home and ate everything out of the fridge... feeling a little better :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - Thinking of you, my hubs is out of town Wednesday through Saturday this week and I am working on having girlfriends stay with me because I hate to sleep alone in the house. I think you are amazing to have him be gone so long, you deserve everything you ate!!

Hopeful - Just wanted to share the tip someone shared with us. If you go to the post office and get the free packets they give you to change your address (they want people to do that online, so sometimes you have to ask for the packet) but they have a 10% off Lowes coupon which Home Depot will honor too. When we got our carpet from home depot we used it and it saved us a fortune because we had to re-carpet the whole house. I guess the packets could be different in MN but it could save you some money if you find carpet at HD or Lowes that you like.


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - good point! i forgot about that but used to do that trick awhile back. i will go to the post office!

hoping this site isn't down for maintenance any more!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hopeful, just so you know most post offices have gone to internet change of address cards so the coupons aren't out there anymore. However, you can buy a Lowe's coupon online for about $3 off a website I use. I do that all the time to save 10% lol.

If not, you can open a HD credit card account and get 10% off right away. = )


----------



## petitpas

Davies, shall we share? Between your constipation and my squits we should find a comfortable middle ground.

Ducky is huccuping :cloud9:
Or is it hiccoughing?

Pink and Sara, super betas there! :thumbup:


----------



## croydongirl

mom- a lot of times you just have to ask for The packets. They don't have them out on the counters here anymore but they have them if you ask. I imagine they have to have a way to change address without a computer for people that don't have one!! But thanks for the online coupon tip - I will remember that in the future too!


----------



## croydongirl

Hope Heart got some good news at her scan. Thinking of you xx


----------



## heart tree

Good news! Cervix improved from 2.6 to 2.9 and there is no sign of funneling :happydance: The scan that measured 2.6 last week was an abdominal scan which is less accurate. I may have never had a length that short in fact. I'm still going to do bedrest for the next week until my next scan just to see if it improves. 2.9 is still fairly short but not horrible. I feel much better. Might even order some furniture today!


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: awesome news Heart x


----------



## petitpas

Woohoo! That's brilliant news!
Gosh, if I had known that last week's was an external scan I'd have reassured you even more! As it is, you have now officially beaten me on length by 1mm :rofl:

Enjoy your rest this week and make sure you post pictures of the furniture you are ordering! 

Big hugs and big relief Xxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

croydongirl said:


> mom- a lot of times you just have to ask for The packets. They don't have them out on the counters here anymore but they have them if you ask. I imagine they have to have a way to change address without a computer for people that don't have one!! But thanks for the online coupon tip - I will remember that in the future too!

No problem! I only know that because I am a mystery shopper for post offices so I have some info not available for the public. They will stay have ways for changing addresses for those without computers but the card will not have a Lowe's coupon on it. Apparently Lowe's caught on and they have put an end to it. In fact, if you do find a packet with a Lowe's coupon in it the vast majority will have expired coupons. Home Depot won't take expired competitor coupons. So I just buy the coupons now adays lol


----------



## heart tree

Pip they did both internal and external scans last week. They told me I measured 3.0 and 2.6. I assumed the 2.6 was the internal scan. I was shocked today when they told me it was the opposite. Still going to take it easy. No more gym for me, but I know you were at 2.8 at 18 weeks and look at you now! So happy!


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah heart! So happy for you!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, it was my private consultant (he of the steroids) who performed the scan. He said that by checking at 18 weeks you could get a good idea of whether there might be a problem with the cervix later (since I have had five D&Cs). He said ky measurement was good and I didn't need checking again.
As it is, I am having an internal to check my placenta position so I might ask them whether they can measure the length then.
How mean of them not to have clarified which measurement was the more accurate one last time :nope:
Still, I love your careful doctor :thumbup:
Mine is ultra careful, too, hence the early eviction of ducky. 
It is very reassuring to know we have such good people watching over our babies :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Really pleased for you Amanda :hugs: 

I hope you are all doing good girls x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Amanda I am so happy to hear your happy news, yay!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks everyone. You are all so wonderful!

Pip, I would selfishly love it if you got your cervix length checked again. It would give me even more hope that I'm going to be ok. You are going to be my measure of safety now.


----------



## croydongirl

Oh heart so happy for you!! That's awesome news!!


----------



## tuckie27

Hi! :wave: New here. Just thought I'd join in with all of you ladies that are expecting after recurrent m/c's like me. It's still very early in my pregnancy, but as you can see I just updated my siggy today with the latest betas and things are looking really good! :D I'm 5+3 and my HCG today was 3,935! Sooo much better than the last time! Hoping and praying 3rd time's a charm!


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome and coNgrats tuckie! That's a good.beta!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Tuckie and Congrats! That is an awesome beta! I see you are on progesterone this time. Did you take it for your other pregnancies? This was the first pregnancy I took it for and I have high praise for it. 

You are in good company. A few newbies just joined us who are also very early and are still getting betas done. The early days are so stressful. I hope you find a comfy home here for the next 9 months. 

We tend to chat a lot, so jump right in!


----------



## croydongirl

Welcome Tuckie!! Awesome betas.

Ladies I wish you could see my hubby right now, he is still feeling rubbish and tons of sinus pressure so he is standing in front of the stove with his head covered with a towel over a pot of boiling water!!! He looks so funny.

I am halfway through reading 'happiest Baby on the block' have any of you read it? I am loving his philosophy of the first few months. Of course, when he is here who knows how we will do it but it feels good to have an idea of a plan! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Never heard of the book Croy. Will have a look on Amazon. 

Poor hubs! Don't let him get you sick!

My husband just cooked me a delicious meal and he'll do all the clean up. Bed rest isn't so bad! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

As I said Amanda in journal that's great news xxxx is this the new doc ? Xxx


Welcome tuckie xxxx

Well I'm awake fell asleep early woke up feeling really nauseous blergh got a little bit of a busy day tomorrow first thing as well urgh I totally snapped at Paul last night km mega stressed about the flat and how we are funding some stuff 500.00 alone for the carpet for the living room cause it's a 5x5 meter room well it's really a 4.5x4.5 but no doubt they will charge us for the 5 that's like nearly half Paul's monthly income so I don't know if that's on the back of my mind now I have my mil on our back hurry up an move your shit out so I can claim benefit how nice eh nothing like pressure xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen - it will be so much better after you are settled in, moving sucks, too stressful

Croy- I havent heard of that book either , will have to check it out

Heart- my dh cooked too, and cleaned! I'm so glad Tim is home for you, was great timing. 

Papaya week girls!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome Tuckie. Good luck with this one, there is a lot of support to be had in here.

Heart again so happy your cervix is looking good.

Jen Is the carpet 100% necessary right now? Maybe you could leave it a few months, I know it's a pain once you move in but a relaxed mumma is important! It'll be so worth it when you get out of there


----------



## sara1

Heart- fabulous news that he did the dishes as well! (and the cervix length looks good too!) :haha:

Welcome Tuckie- I'm a newbie too... just a little behind you!. Everyone says the progesterone works wonders (messy though). Best of luck!
 
Jenny- Positive thought for the day: The moving and the money can be really stressful, but at the end of it you'll get to nest in your brand new space with your brand new baby.

Happy Papaya week to you all ladies!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I broke down to Paul and basically begged him to help me and he just totally screeched at me and he is one that asked me ask for help etc I don't want you doing a thing 
Yeah the carpet is as all the housing flooring is concrete but at this rate I'm saying stuff it x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? 

Sorry i seemed to disappear i was enjoying the rare occasion of the sun lol Its been glorious here :D


----------



## tuckie27

Heart tree- To answer your question, this is my 1st pregnancy on progesterone. Even though all our tests came back normal, my dr. put me on it as a precaution. So far, everything seems good this time, but I think the progesterone might be irritating me a little "down there"...Anybody else had that?


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- the progesterone can cause spotting because it irritates the cervix... It happened to me last week and I had a full-out panic! I was up at 4am freaking out and the girls in here had to talk me down :blush: Turns out it's totally normal so try not to stress about it!


----------



## puppycat

Tuckie what dpo were your betas?


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies! lots to catch up on i have been a bit slack on b&b the last few days - the sun has been calling me, oh and busy busy at work!

Sara and Pink those betas look great! feeling very positive about the both of you.
Welcome Tuckie - awesome betas! the girls on here are great and we have lots at different stages of their pregnancies now which is great!
i second what heart said about progesterone, mine wasnt low but this is the first pregnancy i have been on with it also and i think very highly of it too! i have always had spotting and this is the first pregnancy i have had no spotting at all.
sorry hopeful, davies and croydons hubby (!) that you are all feeling rubbish! ive had a headache for 2 days now and feeling quite sick today too :-(
heart - FAB news about your cervix! i think its sensible to take it easy for a little while longer but im over the moon for you!

hi everyone else - a couple more days of this lovely weather in the UK i think, and im working at home today so plan to make the most of it!


----------



## pink80

*Heart* &#8211; great news at the scan :happydance:

Welcome *Tuckie* :hi: Great Betas

I&#8217;m working from home today, so I&#8217;m going to try and enjoy some of the sunshine. I doubt it will last long, so want to make the most of it :)

Happy Tuesday :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

hey ladies just popped over to see how you're all doing? xxx

any news on lou?

afm my cycles are back to normal x worked out if i catch eggy this cycle my edd would be new yrs eve same edd as last yr with my first angel really hoping that fate x hope to move back in here soon before you all leave lol xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I thought i would share my spring princess

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/551594_10150663525724121_508449120_9176618_920535154_n.jpg


----------



## sara1

OMG Tracie! Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## hopeful23456

tracie - she is so beautiful - baby model?


----------



## puppycat

She looks so happy :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tracie- Gorgeous girl! What a blessing!

Heart- Congrats on the great scan. So glad your cervix is looking good!

Sarah, Pink, and Tuckie- So happy for great betas! :wohoo:

Jen- Congrats on moving, I hope it all goes smoothly from this point forward. 

AFM- Yesterday I felt SO SICK, I didn't vomit, but the nausea was horrible! I couldn't get off the couch and couldn't eat anything but bread and water. Even then after even a sip of water my stomach would wrench and I'd wish I hadn't done it. I was worried about dehydration, but by night time I was able to drink a glass of water, Praise god. I have never been so sick with any of my boys. I really hope this part doesn't last too much longer. Yuck.


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - Same thing with the progesterone for me, y levels were normal but was put on as a precaution. I am also on low dose aspirin daily. I stopped the progesterone at 13 weeks, but have to stay on the aspirin until just before the end. The progesterone was a bit messy but it also made me dry down there and a bit irritated. If it gets bad you cold make sure you don;t have a yeast infection or something else going on too. I had one when I went to the docs, I just didn't know it because the progesterone symptoms were similar. 

Ladies - that book is about a method to avoid colic/or prevent colic crying. I have had friend who have used the technique and found it worked. Its for the first few months and hubby was excited to have some techniques to try out to help the baby if he is crying. 

Hubby is feeling much better this morning, thanks for your kind words. 

Have you all seen this video - It's hilarious!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THAaNPIxEek


----------



## sara1

OMG Croy! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tuckie27

puppycat said:


> Tuckie what dpo were your betas?

I think I ovulated on March 2nd; I wasn't using OPKs this cycle, but I was tracking my EWCM. So, my first beta draw would've been approx. 17DPO, my 2nd beta would've been approx 20DPO , and the last about 24DPO.


----------



## sara1

Hi all- Having a bit of a tough night... My FS called with my blood work (he's monitoring my clotting factor/viscosity etc) and has upped my heparin to 3x a day. I can live with the shots, unpleasant as they are, but I don't know anyone who's on this much and it makes me very very nervous that he finds it necessary. Plus I'm crampy, which I know is perfectly normal, but the whole thing has made me jumpy. Since I not allowed to exercise I think I need to start looking into alternative forms of stress relief and relaxation, otherwise I'm going to be hypertensive by friday! Any suggestions?


----------



## Tititimes2

How are all the PAL lovelies doing? Just popping in to say hello!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- I love that video! So funny! :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

All that food made me wanna barf! lol.

Quite fancy the doritos though!


----------



## petitpas

Sara, I am on a ton of heparin, too. Try not to worry, I doubt your doctor will put you on too high a dose.
It is a bit strange that you are on it three times a day, though. Heparin has a half life of 12 hours so if you have it twice a day you are more than covered. Most ladies only have it once a day.
What brand are you on and what dose if you don't mind me asking?
Did they do an anti-Xa (X reading as 10) blood test and that is what triggered your new dose? If yes (and this is probably asking way too much detail), do you have a target range?
Sorry about the 20 questions. I've spent the past three years on and off heparin so I'm quite interested in the subject. How sad am I?! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Girls do any of u 'explore' with ur doppler? Anyone found 2 hbs (besides our resident twin mum of course!)


----------



## croydongirl

I have only heard my heart beat and the baby's, two heartbeats but mine is much slower. He moves around a lot so I always had to move it around to find it. Now it doesn't matter where I put the doppler I always pick it up. You can sometimes pick up the pulse in the cord or the placenta I can't remember which.


----------



## heart tree

Hi chicks. Busy day for me lying on the couch! I'm actually working from home and was on the phone with clients all day. I quite like working like this!

I read your posts when I had some time, but now can't remember it all! 

Sara, I'm glad Pip has some advice as I know nothing about the injections. Do you have more betas on Wednesday?

Croy, that was a funny video. She's so agile! 

Hopeful, happy 22 weeks girlfriend! We're getting closer to the 3rd tri!

Mrskg, good to see you honey. I hope you join us again soon. Keep us posted.

Tracie, your girl is as cute as ever.

Puppy, like Croy, I can pretty much hear the hb anywhere I put the doppler. Sometimes it sounds more distant, but I always hear it. If I move it further away from my uterus, I hear mine, but it is much slower.

Jen, are things better with Paul? You are under a lot of stress. It will ease. Once you get into your new place and settle in, I think things will be better. You're so close to finding out the gender! Still voting pink for you!

Not much here. Just finished up work and am going to chill out on the couch. Oh wait, I've been chilling out on the couch all day!


----------



## heart tree

OMG, Puppy I was just looking at the front page. You're long awaited scan is tomorrow!!! Can't wait. I hope you get pictures to share with us. Good luck.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, ladies. I'm having a bit of a moment. I'm trying to convince myself not to freak out over nothing. :help:

My doctor's office called. My Vitamin D level is at 25, not good by any means, but its better than the 17 it was at. Still advised to take 5,000 IU 2x per day. No problem. :thumbup: Then they told me about my ultrasound. Apparently baby was measuring at 8w+5, so I lost 3 days between ultrasounds. :shrug: Then they told me that doc wants me to get another ultrasound on Monday because they saw 2 subchorionic collections. She wanted to know if I'd been bleeding, when I said I hadn't she seemed relieved. The only other time I've had a subchorionic hemorrhage is with my last pregnancy and that didn't end well. What do think, ladies? Should I be worried?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Great, now I am worried. :cry: And I thought being later in the first trimester was a good thing. 


The subchorionic hemorrhage (subchorionic hematoma) collects between the uterine wall and the chorionic membrane and may leak through the cervical canal. Later in the first trimester and early second trimester, the subchorionic hematoma may partially strip the developing placenta away from its attachment site. Therefore, the prognosis of patients with this type of hematoma is worse than the prognosis of patients with hematoma early in first trimester.[9]


----------



## jenny25

Amanda yeah we are doing better hun I am just do drained with sorting things out for the move like the paper work etc it's hard going and physically demanding so it was makin me a grumpy b xxx

Mom I had a subcronic bleed inside my uterus and week by week it started too disappear I think I was just after 9 weeks where they did t see it no more xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mom2 I can't tell you not to worry. SCH's are worrisome. I've had them in at least two of my pregnancies. I had one in my first pregnancy and it ended the pregnancy as the hematoma was very big and kept growing. I had one in this pregnancy too. I started bleeding at 9 weeks and it resolved itself by 11 weeks. I have no evidence of any blood now. There are a few things you need to ask. How big are they? Are they growing in size? Are they new blood or old blood? And where are they located?

You want them to be smaller than the baby. You don't want them to be getting bigger. You want them to be old blood. They can tell this by the way they look. If they are dark, it's new blood. If it's gray and grainy, it's old blood. The location also matters. In this pregnancy, the clot wasn't near my baby. It was right at my cervix which allowed the blood to slide out without affecting the baby. 

I know it's not a comfort, but many of these clots can be reabsorbed by the body or can bleed out. You don't have enough info about your situation yet. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this though. I've been there and had both types of outcomes. Can't they do a scan earlier than Monday? 

Stop googling if you can. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

petitpas said:


> Sara, I am on a ton of heparin, too. Try not to worry, I doubt your doctor will put you on too high a dose.
> It is a bit strange that you are on it three times a day, though. Heparin has a half life of 12 hours so if you have it twice a day you are more than covered. Most ladies only have it once a day.
> What brand are you on and what dose if you don't mind me asking?
> Did they do an anti-Xa (X reading as 10) blood test and that is what triggered your new dose? If yes (and this is probably asking way too much detail), do you have a target range?
> Sorry about the 20 questions. I've spent the past three years on and off heparin so I'm quite interested in the subject. How sad am I?! :haha:

They raised the dose based on my ATTP(which I had to google in English and is activated partial trhomboplastin time) Normal range is 25,9-26,6 sec, mine is 25... so low, but not that low. 
I'm on Clexane 0.4 3 times daily... he also said I could do 0,4 in the morning and 0,6 in the evening if I couldn't handle the thrid shot but that the first option was better because it was more evenly spread out. He wants my speeds to increase to at least 27,5. I confess I don't really understand. I asked him about low dose aspirin and he said with the heparin it would be unnecessary... I'm thinking seriously of taking it anyway!
What's your clotting issue if you don't mind me asking? I find it massively reassuring that you know about this! Thanks!!!


----------



## sara1

Mom2- Everything crossed for you! I hope everything is OK!


----------



## bumpyplease

Mom2 I know nothing about sch but it sounds like heart has given you lots of advice. Thinking of you hope the scan is ok and reassures you.

Pups and Florida luck with your scan today! Jen you only have a few days to wait to find out what you are having how exciting!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. I feel better now - my own fault for being nosey!

Scan day :wohoo: 3.50 though, agggggges away! Lol


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, how is everyone u better hopeful? 
Puppy scan today good luck hun an get pic are you finding out? X
Sorry I can't rem! Lol! 
Off to buy flaxseed can't take much more! X


----------



## jenny25

Puppy and florida good luck girls can't wait too see your updates xxx


Wooo 3 days too go too find out what our bubs is yay 

Oooo 16 weeks today yay milestones love it xxx


Got mega pissy last night went to carpet right for a carpet states on the website open until 8pm got there with Paul at 7.30 the bloody place closed not happy esp as I was so exausted xx


----------



## puppycat

No, not finding out girls. unless baby flashes us!


----------



## sara1

Good luck with your scan Puppy... be sure to post a pic!

Davies- I hope the flaxseed works for you!!

Got my final Beta back today, the whole group is as follows: 
13dpo-43, 
15 dpo-133, 
18dpo-598, 
20dpo-1416
I'm psyched, first scan tomorrow.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

what a glorious day. I feel a sunburn comming on lol


----------



## petitpas

Sara, those are brilliant betas!

I am Factor V Leiden heterozygous but with a history of clots (which is why I have been anticoagulated for so long.

I don't know whether you have read the guidelines but they are here:
www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/reducing-risk-of-thrombosis-greentop37a

From page 20 onwards is probably most interesting for you as it explains the heparin dosage.

There is also a separate guideline on management for recurrent pregnancy loss, which you can access from the same website.

The guideline I linked you to is for clot prevention but I think it is appropriate due to your homozygous thrombophilia.

Your doc seems quite proactive with the heparin dose. Either because he considers you high risk/just wants to be careful or because you are overweight, in which case the dose is increased. You might be on a higher dose than most ladies here but it is not excessive. For instance, if you were now diagnosed with a current clot you would be treated on an even higher dose.
The one thing that does seem a little unusual is taking shots three times a day. To space them out evenly would mean taking one every 8 hours which seems a little inconvenient at the least. Your doc might have a special reason but in a general case I have never come across this. You might want to take your doc up on the offer of one lower and one higher dose a day.

To be honest, from what I see nothing suggests you HAVE to be on heparin so why go completely overboard?

As for the prothrombin test, Dr google suggests that low molecular weight heparin (clexane is of this type) does not always prolong the time, which is why an anti-Xa assay might be more effective as a test. This is all quite complicated stuff, tbh, so I don't want to say your doctor is wrong! In any case, as I mentioned before, your higher dose may be unusual for rpl ladies but not unusual as a dose administered during pregnancy.

As for the aspirin, that is a whole different discussion. I would want to take (in fact, I do) but your doctor needs to be on board as it can affect your blood results. Any chance you could bring it up again, mentioning the elevated risks of recurrent pregnancy loss, IUGR, preeclampsia and clots at the placenta linked to thrombophilia?

Sorry, I am not sure whether the above is clear. It doesn't help that I am typing on my phone and have a cat cradled in one arm :haha: Do feel free to ask me further questions.


----------



## petitpas

Mom, I don't think you need to worry about measuring three days off from your previous scan. There is a five day error margin either way with these scans. Loads of us have measured either behind or ahead at different scans. That's normal!

As for the possible haematomas, I'm sorry you are going through this :hugs: I hope you get more information soon so you know what you are dealing with. Heart gave a good summary of what to ask for so you understand the risk better. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it is nothing major fxfxfxfx


----------



## jenny25

Wooo just went and purchased my carpet for the living room yay x


----------



## sara1

Petit- THank you so much for the information!!! Super helpful! Also, I ahve to say, I'm super impressed you could mentally retrieve all that info while juggling the phone and the cat :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Good stuff, Jen! I can't believe there was no carpet in there before. Have you asked the landlord to contribute?

Sara, it all comes down to practice and laziness :lol:

AFM, I'm loving my new pregnancy pillow. I got a giant u-shaped one as I flip from side to side and it gives me support in both directions.


----------



## daviess3

Pip I would like one to I'm in the garden trying to lay on my back but can't comfortably! How will I ever tan again!! X
Pup u should b there can't wait for pix! 
How nice is weather! X


----------



## hopeful23456

pip- i have a u shaped preg pillow too and LOVE it, problem is dh and the dogs love it too...wish i had 2

mom2 - i wouldn't worry too much about it but i completely understand the worry. there's a blog i follow where she's preg w/twins and she bled tons for months and now it's just a little if at all and she is always fine, she's 25 weeks or so now? 

jen - happy you got the carpet purchased! i can't wait until i can choose mine and buy it, a guy is coming out tonight to measure

puppy and florida- good luck with scans - want pics!! 

davies - hope you can find something that works! i'm feeling much better, back at work, now just have a cough and still tired as always. but i slept for 5.5 hours straight last night which is about the longest in a row i've slept for a long time

sara - pip is a like a dr when it comes to this stuff ;)

tracie- how hot is it there? sounds awesome, it's about 60 F here.

davies - you tanning outside in a bikini? ;)


----------



## mammag

Hi girls, I know I've never posted in here before, but I'm just looking for some support. I am pregnant after 2 losses in a row and believe I am now experiencing my 3rd loss :( How do you guys do it? Did you continue to TTC? I just feel so broken and hopeless and alone and just devastated. I know things with my FS will change after a 3rd loss, he'll want additional testing and everything, I just don't know. Not to mention I've been TTC for 4 years and have only managed to get pregnant 3 times, it just seems so unfair and just hopeless. Sorry to be a downer, just looking for some ways to heal after this. I don't know if I'll ever quite heal, it doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## hopeful23456

mammag - i'm so sorry you are going through this, i feel it's one of the top 5 worse things that can ever happen to a person. I completely understand what you are going through as will the girls here.

what helped me was having a plan and trying everything i read and could get my hands on as my early losses were unexplained and all before anything was really formed in the sac. i took lovenox, progesterone, prednisone, baby asp and a ton of vitamins and l-methylfolate this time and something worked out. i also had IUI and tons of injectible stim meds to get good ripe and extra follicles even though i ovu regularly and everything with RPL tests was pretty normal. i've had 3 m/c on natural cycles and 1 m/c on a clomid cycle.

these will be my first children, i'm 36.

i used to cry all the time, couldn't make it through stores without crying as i would see kids everywhere, same with watching tv, i really hated life and it just took time and a plan. and keep trying! do you have any children now? have you thought about getting testing done and maybe doing IUIs with stim meds? I would get preg within 3 months of trying naturally but the monitored cycles are nice as you know exactly what is going on.

if it's taking a long time in between to get preg, and if hopefully your insurance would cover it, i would look into doing monitored cycles with IUI.

there is a great RPL thread on here too that you should join.


----------



## mammag

I was actually scheduled to do a monitored IUI cycle two months ago, and somehow, completely randomly, after nothing for three years, I got pregnant, it ended early, just like the one three years prior, but gave me a little hope, like maybe I could get pregnant on my own if that makes sense, so I was scheduled to start on my next cycle (which should be right now) and then, by some fluke, and to my complete surprise, I got pregnant AGAIN, but my levels are not doubling and this one looks like it will end as well. This one, does NOT give me hope, this one just makes me want to scream and cry and break things. I do have two children, two boys 5 & 8 that I conceived naturally and quickly. When we started TTC a third it was just a laid back sort of thing that I never in a million years dreamed would turn into this huge process/obsession. The thing is, with this m/c, DH has put the brakes on, he says it's not good for us, he says things like this ruin relationships and he's afraid that I'm going to have some kind of mental break down or something and never be the same. So he will no longer participate in TTC with me. Now, this may just be something he is saying now, in his pain of losing another baby, but at least for the near future, IUI and monitored cycles are out of the question. IDK, I know I should feel fulfilled with my two boys, but I always wanted a big family, my mom had 7, my sister is on her 6th; they both became naturally pregnant with twins, I have somehow completely skipped my families fertility gene. I wish I could just turn off my desire for just ONE more baby, but I can not. I can not stop wondering, and each month, each miscarriage, just makes the desire that much stronger.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hopeful23456 said:


> pip- i have a u shaped preg pillow too and LOVE it, problem is dh and the dogs love it too...wish i had 2
> 
> mom2 - i wouldn't worry too much about it but i completely understand the worry. there's a blog i follow where she's preg w/twins and she bled tons for months and now it's just a little if at all and she is always fine, she's 25 weeks or so now?
> 
> jen - happy you got the carpet purchased! i can't wait until i can choose mine and buy it, a guy is coming out tonight to measure
> 
> puppy and florida- good luck with scans - want pics!!
> 
> davies - hope you can find something that works! i'm feeling much better, back at work, now just have a cough and still tired as always. but i slept for 5.5 hours straight last night which is about the longest in a row i've slept for a long time
> 
> sara - pip is a like a dr when it comes to this stuff ;)
> 
> tracie- how hot is it there? sounds awesome, it's about 60 F here.
> 
> davies - you tanning outside in a bikini? ;)

its about 69 F here today.


----------



## hopeful23456

mamma - my dh said he didn't want to try anymore either, numerous times, we fought all the time, it sucked. but i wasn't going to live my life never having kids, with or without him. 

it's hard with secondary rpl, where you have some first and then who knows what happens. there are a few awesome gals here that are doing great and are preg after having kids then having m/cs. and i think it worked out with a natural cycle?

i think your dh will come around, it's just way too soon right now. 

here's the rpl thread i was referring to: https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread.html

why do you think you are m/c? how far along are you?


----------



## heart tree

Sara I just looked back at my numbers and mine were 1411 at 19dpo. Yours are perfect! Don't forget that tomorrows scan won't show much as it's really early. They may see a sac, but might not be able to identify it as a sac. It can look like other things this early on. Your numbers are very indicative of a viable pregnancy though. Fingers crossed!

I want a U shaped pillow! I also want a tan! Why do I live in California? The weather has been horrible here. Constant rain and cold. My back yard flooded again last night! Jealous.com of everyone's nice weather. 

Puppy I hope your baby flashes it's bits so we know what team you're on. LOL! I'm not very patient. 

Mammag, I think Hopeful said everything I would have said. It's still so fresh and it's hard to make any decisions right now. Everyone on this thread made the decision to keep moving forward despite how many losses we've all had as we're all pregnant now. Most of us have had every test under the sun. If you are indeed going through another loss I highly suggest joining recurrent miscarriage thread if you haven't already. This thread might be too difficult for you as we're all talking about our pregnancies. I'm so sorry you are going through this. :hugs:

AFM, another day on the couch. I guess the weather lends itself to bed rest. If it were sunny and warm I'd want to be playing outside!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you ladies. Heart, thanks for the info. I'll be asking all the right questions. I think I'll call my doc and get a copy of the scan results faxed to me. He didn't say anything after the first scan, so I'm not sure if they were there at 7 weeks or not. He doesn't seem too concerned, just wants to watch them. He said he wants me to get another ultrasound between 10 days and 2 weeks from the last, so Monday is the soonest. Praying all is well and they are getting smaller. I haven't had any bleeding, so I guess that's a good sign.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls it's a lovely chestnut brown I'm well chuffed I couldn't get landlord too do it as its a housing assosation that we got the house from km in the middle of packing and smashing up my broken stuff lol xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi girls

Sorry its so late but scan pics and details in my journal if u wanna look. Here's one for u tho - i think he flashed his boy bits, what do u think??

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1367.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Where is everyone? I've already given my theory on Puppy's journal. She posted a few more pics in there. Davies, where are those keen eyes of yours?

This pic makes me think girl because I think I see a fork and 3 lines. But in the top pic in her journal, I thought I saw a scrotum and penis. I'm 50/50!!! :wacko:


----------



## sara1

My completely untrained eye says scrotum... I vote blue.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hey ladies, just got back from our gender scan.... TWO boys! We're thinking they may be identical cause they are sharing a placenta.. Here's some pics:


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: Florida. Lush pics :)


----------



## heart tree

Florida, those are great pics! Congrats on double team blue! Identical twins will be so much fun!


----------



## croydongirl

Florida - Congrats!! Precious pics

Pup - I wish I had some idea for you - The doctor had to very specifically show me our boys parts, even though she and everyone else said how obvious it was! I am the worst at reading scans. I am proud of you for not giving in and finding out! I just don't think I could have done that!

Heart - how's the couch today? I have been on mine for a while, hubby left this morning and I am in mourning! I have girls friends coming to stay the next few nights so it will be fun, and means I have some bathroom cleaning and bed making to get to later, but for now I am sitting on my couch and doing a whole lot of nothing except researching newborn photographers in the area. A girl can plan, right?!


----------



## petitpas

Florida, they are gorgeous! Identicals would be so much fun, too!

Pups, I have no idea :shrug: It was really obvious with ducky's willy but it was a shot from a different direction (from below).
I keep thinking that if there is a leg in the picture and the scan takes a slice image through the baby then we can't be seeing leg and willy in the same picture. At least not when slicing that way through. 
However, you think you saw bits during the scan. That is much more revealing. I'm going to go with your judgement and say boy. You should hopefully be able to tell a willy from the umbilical cord :thumbup:

Mom, fingers still crossed for you!

Heart, apologies for absence... I was hugging my new pillow again :sleep:


----------



## heart tree

Croy, the couch is fine. I'm working again today so am on the phone a lot. It definitely helps pass the time without having to watch too much TV. Don't get me wrong, I love TV. But it can get old really fast. 

Yesterday I had two calls back to back that were very intense and both lasted for an hour each. I was pretty drained by the end. Some of the stories I hear make me so thankful for the blessings I have in my life. 

Sorry your husband is gone. I know how hard that is for you. It's really neat that your girls are coming over though! I hope you plan to eat lots of junk food and talk about boys! 

Sounds like you have a well deserved day on the couch. After all that school work while being pregnant and getting scans, you have more than earned your lazy day!


----------



## heart tree

Jealous of the pillow Pip! Do you have a king size bed? How do you fit the pillow in bed with yourself and DH? And the cat? I read in your journal that your cat rolled off the pillow this morning! :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Mommag, the other ladies have already said all the right stuff and given you the link to a life-saving thread. If it hadn't been for that thread I wouldn't have been able to continue or even had the information to help ducky survive.

Going through a third loss is so awful but at the same time this little baby is giving its life to unlock all the testing and help you might need for a score of happy healthy siblings to be born. There is much hope and much that can be done to help you. Most of us are on a cocktail of medications, a number of us had children before coming up against a wall.

I can totally relate to your husband wanting to stop. I almost did myself at one point when I saw no hope. But hopefully, by going through the testing process and getting a plan from your FS (which can also include assisted conception) your husband will see that there is hope out there. 
I know that for my husband and myself having a plan B and even a plan C gave us the strength to try again.

Wishing you all the best, hon :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Heart, we have a king. DH did complain last night that he was sleeping on the edge of the bed but I checked and laughed ay him because I lie on the equivalent of that every night. In fact, he still had half the bed! He's just used to having more :D

The pillow I have is not too fat and very light and squishy (some microfiber, I suspect - I haven't checked). So he can come closer if he wants to. 

Yes, the cat incident made us laugh, too. She's had loads of cuddles to make up for it, though. She's lying beside me right now as we just took a nap together.


----------



## heart tree

We have a queen unfortunately. No room for a king. Not sure a big U pillow is in my future. But a pregnant woman reserves the right to change her mind and to kick her husband out of bed and onto the couch!


----------



## croydongirl

I have the U shaped pillow too, I think Hopeful and I have the same one. It is big but I have slept one million times better since having it. It supports me so I don't sleep on my back which helps me relax at night.

Hubby thinks its funny that now when we snuggle he is actually snuggling the pillow way more than me. It is squishy though, we do have a king sized bed and there is room for all of us! ha ha! Not sure I am going to want to give it up after I am done being pregnant!


----------



## hopeful23456

need to check out puppy's journal pics, right now i have no clue!

florida- congrats on 2 boys! identical would be so cool!

croy - i have the comfort U body pillow, LOVE it, in a king size bed. heart - look into it, it's super soft to the touch and just enough density to hold up.

just had chipotle and SO full. i can't believe how busy that place always is, and how much money it makes.


----------



## hopeful23456

posted in your journal too: puppy - gorgeous pics! I vote boy but I don't see any parts for girl or boy, they are hidden!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I live right across the street from a Chipotle. Dangerous! Think I'm going to get some this weekend. Yum.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - I loved Chipotle, but it was what we at a lot when i was newly pregnant because Jeremy would pick it up on the way home from work so I didn't have to cook. Sadly, i think it might be a while before I can eat Mexican food, especially there. Sad day!

Heart - another preggy friend of mine has a pillow that she loves, its like a bean shape almost. Smaller than the U because she and her hubby only have a double bed. She loves it.


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats on great scans puppy and Florida! 2 identical boys Florida how precious!
Pups I'm useless at stuff like this so I'm guessing........a baby!!!!!!
Sara good luck for tomorrow Hun! It's early days but fingers crossed you see something!
Jen great news on the carpet! Davies a few years ago my friend was preg over summer and she loves tanning but towards the end she got quite big and could only sunbathe on her back as couldn't lie on her front so she ended up getting really brown on one side and had to put fake tan on the other side!!!!!!
Hi heart, Croydon, hopeful, mom2, tracie and everyone else!
Oh heart my next scan is 5th not 15th would you mind updating front page for me?


----------



## croydongirl

oh my goodness - I LOVE newborn pictures but they are so expensive. I can't decide if it's worth it. They are only that little for such a short time, and not knowing if this will be our only biological child makes me want to bite the bullet but its a lot of money. Will you guys be getting them taken?

Check out this newborn 'fresh' gallery. It's just one of many, many, many I have been going through today.
https://emilyweaverbrownphoto.com/index2.php?v=v1


----------



## heart tree

Updated the front page for you Bumpy.

Does anyone else have scans coming up? I haven't been as good at updating. Let me know.

Croy, I'm in love with these photos. I started looking into pregnancy photos, but they are expensive. I have a good 35mm camera. I might buy some good film and try to have my husband take some preggo photos of me. He has a good eye. Then maybe I'll dish out for some newborn photos.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the comments girls.

Can I ask another favour?

If you can find links for the pillows you have I'd love to see them. I want one to sleep with now but BF with when baby arrives but want one I know people like and have used :)


----------



## sara1

Absolutely gorgeous shots Florida!!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - A few of the photographers I looked at did a complementary maternity shoot when you booked a newborn shoot. Could be worth looking into?

Pup - here is the one I got.
https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1332967236&sr=8-8


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - i love those pics, but i have never even thought about getting professional pics done, would be really cute though I think!

puppy - i have the same pillow as croy, LOVE it

hi bumpy!

heart - i have a scan tomorrow at 9am central but you know me, a scan a week....LOL. so many scans, thank god for insurance. curious to see what my cervix is doing. i think they are doing growth measurments too, to see how much they weigh. march 8 they were both 10 ounces. should be 1 lb now.
we are papayas next week again too....


----------



## petitpas

Pups, this is the one I bought:

www.amazon.co.uk/PILLOW-PLEASURE-BI...1A8U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332970138&sr=8-1

It looks the same as croy's and hopeful's.
In real life I don't think it takes up quite as much room as it appears to in the picture. Also, being feather light makes a difference as it just squished or is pushed out of the way rather than squattly hogging the bed.

I have a different pillow for breast feeding, which a friend gave me. It is made of foam and has a flat top.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, we're papayas in week 24 too. I just saw someone's ticker who's 24 weeks. Boo to being the same fruit for 3 whole weeks!

They didn't tell me how much my baby weighed. How do they weigh them? I hope your cervix is super long and closed!

I'm having pillow envy.


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I think the weight is an estimate based on the femur length. They might take the head and belly circumference into account with the calculation, too, I'm not sure.


----------



## hopeful23456

pip's right, it's femur, head and belly circumference. they did it at the level 2. i bet they did yours heart and maybe didn't say? I think I asked the chick doing the level 2 so she told me.


----------



## croydongirl

Boo for being the same fruit for three weeks. 

Just imagine how exciting to will be to move up fruit after all that time!


----------



## croydongirl

Ok, finally came across the tape measure - 34inches around. I am HUGE!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, you are tiny! I'm 37 inches and so is Davies! Although after lying down so much I lost about 2 inches, but seemed to have regained it.

Thanks Hopeful and Pip. They didn't give me a printout of any of the measurements and didn't tell me anything except that she was perfect and measured exactly 20 weeks and 3 days which was what I was at the time. I'll have to ask my doctor for the specifics.

I can't stop watching Baby Story while I'm at home. I assume it's similar to One Born Every Minute. It's amazing to watch women giving birth. I cry every time!

Next fruit is eggplant. I guess we'll get to see it at 25 weeks.

Oh, happy 16 weeks Jen!!!


----------



## justwaiting

I got my pillow yesterday, it's just one that is the length of two pillows sewn together, It was so much easier to stay on my side all night . they don't take up nearly as much room as I thought they would.

Good luck for your scan hopeful. hope those little ones are growing strong. 
they told me that bubs weighed about 340g at my 20wk scan but didn't tell me it's measurements, except it's belly had a circumference of 15cm. She just said everything is perfect too.

Now to go back and catch up!


----------



## heart tree

Kellie can you post a picture of your pillow?


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I love birth story. Even though, I know I am in complete denial about having to do it myself some day! Plus, I am 34.5 inches I didn't want to put the extra half because I had in my mind that you guys were 31 inches!! Vanity!!

I should remeasure in a day or two because being home today I ate the whole candy dish of Cadbury mini eggs! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Love the 1/2 inch vanity Croy!!!

I'm also in denial about birth. I watch these women in pain and can't fathom that will be me. It actually occurred to me today that this baby is eventually going to come out. Apparently I'm a little slow in my comprehension of how this whole pregnancy and baby thing works. :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Lol Croy. I'm 41inches never mind 31!! 

Can't sleep either :( need a pillow! Heh.


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 21 weeks justw!

Happy 16 weeks Jen! 

Heart- I need to start watching that show. I was asking a coworker all about c sections today, she's had two. My other coworker said for all the shit I've been thru, birth will be easy ;)

Croy- you are tiny! I'm 41 in too.

Puppy - hope you can sleep! Dream about a pregnancy pillow


----------



## heart tree

Somehow I don't think birth will be easy! Just sayin'

There is another show called Make Room for Multiples. It made me think of you. You should watch that one too.


----------



## justwaiting

Heart your not slow on the uptake about birth and the reality were actually gonna have to look after these babies and push them out in the near future. I'm in denial about it all. I know I'm having a baby and it's gotta come out but really the reality of it is still a bit dream like atm. I'm sure it'll hit when I'm huge, red in the face screaming at hubby driving over another pot hole at 3am trying to get me to the hospital!!
I'm also in huge denial about how hard parent hood is going to be. But'll we'll all get there and we'll all be fine, right!

Heart it's just a normal shaped pillow thats twice as long and soft. I'll try take a pic.

I was reading back and saw some of you are looking at mat/newborn photography. Look on facebook for local photographers or people starting photography business. I have several friends who in the last few years who have started doing family photography and they just advertise on facebook. I'm getting maternity shots done by an old friend who needs to build up her maternity portfolio, half the price too.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you girls xxxx

Congrats on the good scans girls and congrats Florida for double team blue xxx

2 days too go xxx


----------



## puppycat

DH had a big fat pillow hidden!! So i stole it and put it between my knees. Lol

I'm using my little sister who's a photographer. Didnt do bump shots with Laura so want some this time


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> oh my goodness - I LOVE newborn pictures but they are so expensive. I can't decide if it's worth it. They are only that little for such a short time, and not knowing if this will be our only biological child makes me want to bite the bullet but its a lot of money. Will you guys be getting them taken?
> 
> Check out this newborn 'fresh' gallery. It's just one of many, many, many I have been going through today.
> https://emilyweaverbrownphoto.com/index2.php?v=v1

From experience I would say get some, but not a big package. I regret when I didn't get any, but when I got alot I found it was an unnecessary expense. :dohh:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Updated the front page for you Bumpy.
> 
> Does anyone else have scans coming up? I haven't been as good at updating. Let me know.
> 
> Croy, I'm in love with these photos. I started looking into pregnancy photos, but they are expensive. I have a good 35mm camera. I might buy some good film and try to have my husband take some preggo photos of me. He has a good eye. Then maybe I'll dish out for some newborn photos.

My scan is on Monday, April 2nd. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Heart, I think the weight is an estimate based on the femur length. They might take the head and belly circumference into account with the calculation, too, I'm not sure.

They told me my second son was going to be a little over 6lbs when they last measured him before birth. They were way wrong, 8lbs 6oz! So they really have no idea. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:wohoo: I'm a prune! Not a pretty fruit, but I looked at one in the store yesterday and it looked adorable to me. :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Hello little prune hehee xx


----------



## petitpas

A prune! Nyom nyom...


----------



## heart tree

Happy prune week Mom2!!

Happy 22 weeks Davies and Croy! Papayas for the next 3 weeks!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies Croy were 22 weeks! Wow! I am still 37 inches yu must b tiny Croy! X
Been to work today am now sunning myself again ! More pics hopeful? X
Heart hope ur good my lovely x


----------



## croydongirl

Happy Prune week mom!

Glad to be papayas with you this week Davies, Heart and Hopeful! How are we here already, remember when we were blueberries?

Woke up to more rain here in Seattle. Boo. Makes me just want to stay right here in bed. I guess that's a good thing about doing online classes this quarter, I can study in my PJ's! ha ha

I think I am carrying a lot of baby weight in my boobs. I am not sure how much these puppies weigh, but they are both bigger than my head at this point and they did not start off anywhere close to that!


----------



## petitpas

Croydon, I am trying to imagine whether they are huge or whether you just have a very small head :haha:


----------



## heart tree

petitpas said:


> Croydon, I am trying to imagine whether they are huge or whether you just have a very small head :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 10 weeks mom2!

happy 22 weeks croy and davies! 

you will be papaya tomorrow heart! 

lol pip!!!

had my scan, babies are great, no pics. cervix 3.6. growth scan is next week, takes an hour! then 1 hour glucose test the week after. i'm up 23 lbs now. 
finally slept about 7 hours last night and only up once to pee, was amazing to get that much sleep. i think the acupuncture from tues really helped.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies on the train on my phone so not easy to scroll back through all I've just read but wanted to say hi and wish Sara good luck for her scan this evening x x x


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, congrats on your good scan! :thumbup:


----------



## croydongirl

ha ha ha - I think I do have a pretty small head...but still, these girls are enormous. 

Hopeful - so glad that you got a good nights sleep. I am jealous. Seems that 2 or 3 toilet breaks a night are now my norm but somehow this doesn't make me too tired anymore. I guess its prep for being up feeding at night.


----------



## hopeful23456

something new i'm adding to the list of things to do: find a pediatrician! can you believe we get to do that? just got a great referral from a coworker and they are just a mile or so from my house, I'm going to set up a tour. anyone else thinking about pediatricians? I wasn't until I read somewhere that it's good to get that taken care of too. I would have NEVER thought about it if I hadn't of read it somewhere.


----------



## petitpas

Someone just took my afternoon nap spot :growlmad: Does she think she is pregnant, too?

https://i840.photobucket.com/albums/zz325/petitpas/IMAG0404.jpg


----------



## LeeC

Hello Ladies. I have some serious catching up to do on this thread. Just quickly want to wish you all well. I'm looking forward to catching up with your progress.

Love little kitty taking a nap Pip, my pooches are always hi-jacking my bed but they are too damn cute to move lol... x


----------



## sara1

Hi guys, 
I'm trying to fill up my time in here until my scan in 2 hours. Super nervous of course, because today I have almost no symptoms... my boobs aren't even really sore... so I've convinced myself something has gone wrong. Clearly, I'm certifiable. I did find some comfort by going back and reading the early pages of this thread when many of you were where I am now... 

Thanks so much Bumpy! 
Croy- the imagery with the boobs and the head is priceless... :holly:
Hopeful- Glad to hear you finally got some sleep!
Heart- How's the couch treating you today?
Petit- What an insolent little kitty


----------



## LeeC

Oh my Hopeful. I just seen TWINS!!! You must be super excited xxx.


----------



## croydongirl

ha ha sara that little icon is like looking in a mirror!! ha ha Except I am not brave enough to jump up and down like that! Wishing you peace as you wait, the final hours before scan can be so nerve-wracking. I am sure you are fine, but we all understand what you are going through!

Hopeful - I know with our hospital, you have to be registered with a pediatrician before they will discharge your baby. I had forgotten until you mentioned it. I need to get on that! It seems funny to go and interview doctors but I hope its not a new thing for them to experience. I just want to make sure that I feel a connection with him or her so I can trust them to care for our bubba.


----------



## heart tree

Hiya Lee! I want you here so bad. I think about you all the time my lovely. 

Sara it's totally normal to feel this nervous. I hated every second of the anticipation leading up to the scans in the early days. We're holding your hand. 

Hopeful now I have cervix envy! Did you take it easy this week? What an improvement. I hope I'll be in the 3's on Monday. Glad the scan went well. I have a bit of a block finding a pediatrician. My step-father was my pediatrician before my mom married him. He raised me since I was 4 but I've known him all my life. He died in 2006 and I still get sad that I won't be able to call him and ask him questions about the baby. 

Pip I'm loving the kitty photo! Very color coordinated too. 

I'm fine today. Just took a nice shower and even allowed myself to shave. I feel hairfree and clean! Feeling emotional for no good reason. Well I think the reason is that if bed rest becomes my daily routine for the rest of the pregnancy I'm going to miss out on a lot. I won't be able to take birthing classes. How will I find a daycare? How will I tour the hospital? Will I ever get to have a babymoon with hubby before the baby is born? Just lots going through my brain. I'm also scared if my cervix is 3.0 and then I go back to work, what if it shortens again? It's all so damn scary.


----------



## petitpas

Lol, what's a paediatrician? Here, you have to have a car seat. As far as I know that is the only rule before leaving hospital :haha:

Sara, pick yourself some really looooong threads to catch up on and your scan will be here before you know it :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I think that if your cervix is 3cm on Monday that will just confirm what the last internal scan said and I wouldn't worry. You'd be far off from the danger zone.
So get in there, book your classes and your tour and go back to yoga. Enjoy yourself! You have certainly deserved to enjoy this pregnancy as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Thanks everybody... hubby's away and I'm so scared. All the support from you guys just turned me into a puddle :cry::hugs::cry:


----------



## jenny25

How can one person you in such a shit mood I'm so fucking angry and annoyed grrrrr


----------



## daviess3

Good luck Sara, u will b fine were with u!! Xc
Hopeful fab news x 
Croy how big r ur boobs measure lol! I will do mine in a while lets have a booby competition lol! X
Pip gorgeous cat! Lovely xx
Heart pleased u moved an shaved my leg hair has hardly grown at all since pg! I love it! X


----------



## heart tree

How much longer Sara? I went to my early scans alone too. It's no fun. Wish I could be there with you. 

What's wrong Jen?


----------



## sara1

45 minutes


----------



## heart tree

I want to see a boob competition! LOL! mine wouldn't win. They're bigger but only a C cup I think. I'd be happy if they stayed like this.


----------



## heart tree

Sara did they tell you what they are hoping to see in the scan? Just keep remembering that it's early and there is still plenty of time for growth if they don't see much today.


----------



## LeeC

Thank you Heart and I'm dying to join you all. I'm 4dpo this cycle and really hoping this gonna be my month.
I miss you all so will be popping by more regular now I'm feeling a bit better x.


----------



## heart tree

Lee I saw that you tried soy. I did soy for one cycle and actually did get pregnant that cycle. Obviously it wasn't my keeper, but seeing that Just got her BFP from soy too is encouraging. As always, I'm constantly rooting for you. xo


----------



## LeeC

Yeah. Just got her BFP on soy, not going to get carried yet though. It's re-assuring to know it can help though. Thanks x.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- I hope the scan went well. 

I love seeing all the papayas, I guess we'll be seeing those for awhile though. 

AFM- I'm spotting. :cry: I have a call into my doc's office, I'm going to ask if I can get my scan tonight or tomorrow instead of waiting until Monday. Last baby we lost at 10 weeks, so this feels like deja vu. I have to keep telling myself that this pregnancy is different. My numbers were way better, my two scans showed healthy heartrates, not slow ones. But with the spotting and mild cramping I can't help but feel like my baby might be dying. :cry: What to do?


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, it's most likely one of the clots. They either need to bleed out or get reabsorbed. In my experience, I've noticed that most women experience them bleeding out. Hang in there. I agree though, you should try to get your scan sooner if at all possible. I never was offered this, but I think sometimes they give an injection of Clexane to help break up the clot. 

When I had my bleed, I also had cramping. It was in my back and my hip. It was VERY uncomfortable. I was told it was caused by the blood. Blood is an irritant. It doesn't mean you are losing the baby. xoxo


----------



## daviess3

Mom2 heart had blood I had spotting an we're still here I no its hard stay positive! Hope u get a scan soon to put ur mind at rest xx
Lee how u doing my lovely hope to see u soon it's Def ur turn! X
Sara hope all good waiting ur update x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, Amanda. Why can't I just have a normal pregnancy with no complications? :cry:
I just can't stand the thought of losing another baby, not after everything has been going so well. To top it off my Sister is moving out to Nebraska from California. She bought the house next door to us and we're very excited. But she and my dad are driving right now and should be here tonight. Not good timing.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, Davies. I really want to check on my little one. I wish I had ordered my doppler sooner, but I had to wait to until payday which is tomorrow. I just wish my doc would call back already!


----------



## croydongirl

Mom - I am sorry this is scary, but I am sure you will be ok. Don't beat yourself up too much about the doppler. I know some people can hear heartbeats earlier but I couldn't find our little one until 10 and half weeks and some until much later so you might not have got peace of mind. But by the time you order it and get it, I bet it will be a good time to hear that precious beating. 
Hope that you get in for your scan today so you don't have to wait. Thinking of you xx


----------



## sara1

Just got back from my scan. Everything looks fine. :happydance: The can see the yolk sac, which measures 4 weeks and 6 days... right on target. DR said it's very high up in the uterus which is good. Needless to say, I'm feeling a little better:)
Thanks so much everybody for your support today!!!! 

Mum2- I'm sure you must be scared. I really hope everything will be a ok. it sounds like some of the ladies have experienced what you're going through and come out the other end just fine. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Sara! When is the next scan? So happy for you!


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - so happy for you!!! I know those early days and weeks can drag by, but you will be in the big belly club very soon! Congrats.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

FAB news Sara!


----------



## sara1

Thanks Heart. Next scan is April 10:) I'll be 6w+4 so hopefully a heartbeat!


----------



## heart tree

Perfect! I updated the front page. We saw a hb with this pregnancy at exactly 6 weeks. You very well could see one then. Try to relax as much as possible. It will feel like a long week and a half.


----------



## sara1

Ooooohhhh, I have to say after ages of stalking you guys, I LOVE seeing my name on that list!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

We like having you on the list. I want to add all of the RMC ladies onto this list!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Great news! So happy for you. I do hope you get to see the heart beat next time, that would be awesome!

AFM- Doc called back and said I can get the scan done tomorrow afternoon at 12:30pm! :yipee: So I'm happy about that. He said the subchorionic hemorrhages were there at the first scan and haven't changed in size. The size is 12mm for the first and 6mm for the second. So they are small, that's a good sign. He said they are probably the reason for the spotting, but that since its so light he's not terribly concerned. Now I'm just counting the minutes until tomorrow's scan! So glad I don't have to wait the weekend!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Sara!!!!! so happy for you!!

mom2 - hoping you can get in for a scan soon and it sounds like it's just that SCH starting to release? i really hope so. did you have SCH with any of the boys?

Lee - I really hope you get a bfp this month, i try and stalk you on RMC thread. you really deserve a bfp and have gone through so much. it will come though, you are going to have a baby! 

heart - i was thrilled about my cervix, i always take it easy since bfp. i don't go on walks, no exercise, no sex, i lay in bed alot and watch tv or am online on my phone. i've always been too scared to do too much. i sit alot at work (computer and phone) but the past couple of days i've ran some errands during lunch (trying to find paint colors, etc). I think you will find your cervix is longer and i don't think you will need bedrest the entire pregnancy! glad you could shave, i finally did a little while ago too, it's different now as I can't really bend over too far.


----------



## petitpas

Whoop whoop, Sara! :thumbup:

Mom, try not to panic, you know you have blood in there so it can be a good thing that it is coming out. The less blood in your uterus the better.
I doubt you will be given clexane (sorry, heart, for contradicting). It could make the situation worse if you have an active bleed. Clots in the uterus are different to clots in your veins. The uterus ones are basically old blood. Just as if you bled from your finger the blood congeals. It would probably crust, too, if you had air in there :haha:
It is a very common misconception that heparin (e.g. clexane) breaks up clots. It doesn't. The way the treatment works when you have a dvt is that it stabilises the clot so large chunks don't break off with the blood flow and travel to your lungs (can kill you). It stops the clot from growing larger, too, so that your body has time to slowly absorb the existing clot by itself. The treatment is basically damage limitation while our fabulous bodies do all the fixing.

As a side effect, when taking heparin you tend to bleed longer if you cut yourself. So if you have bleeding in your uterus and you take heparin you will bleed a little longer before your body is able to plug the hole. The last thing you want is even more blood in the uterus so unless heparin was necessary to prevent a dvt you wouldn't be put on it.

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## puppycat

Sara fab news :)

Had a bit of a scare earlier. Picked Laura up to put her in her cot and felt something 'give' in my tummy. Really felt like i tore something. Baby's been kicking up a storm and had no pain after so assume all ok but i'm now on lifting strike!


----------



## heart tree

No lifting Puppy! That does sound scary. Glad baby is kicking.

Thanks for clarifying Pip. I was never offered it but someone on this site told me it is used for uterine clots sometimes. I wasn't sure if that was correct or not and I never asked for it. I don't have any experience with it at all.


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, that's great news. And you are right, the clots are very small. I think mine was 19mm at it's largest for this pregnancy. In my first pregnancy it was 4cm and growing which was why it was so much more dangerous and ultimately ended the pregnancy.

Good luck tomorrow!

Hopeful, thanks for the info. I am really looking forward to seeing how everything is looking. I have been having some Braxton Hicks I think. I can't feel them, but when I'm lying down with my hands on my belly, I can sometimes feel it get really tight and hard. No pain. No discharge. I'm trying not to worry about it but I still don't like them. 

Do we get another twinny bump pic soon?


----------



## petitpas

Mom, it took me so long to post my blabla that I missed your update. Great news that your doc isn't too concerned but that you can still have your scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

i don't have a full length mirror at home but there's one in the bathroom at work and EVERY time I try and take a pic, someone comes in and I hide my camera! ;) will try and post one soon

pip - LOVE the pic of your cat, so cute! my puppy tore a hole in my pillow, grabbed stuffing out all over - she was in huge trouble. i have sewn it twice by hand and it still pops open...i'm not a patient person though so my hand sewing sucks....

that's great news mom2!!!! you are going to be fine!


----------



## petitpas

Ooh yes, I'm with heart: more bump pictures, please!
I'm adding my next one tomorrow. When are we due our next measuring session?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> congrats Sara!!!!! so happy for you!!
> 
> mom2 - hoping you can get in for a scan soon and it sounds like it's just that SCH starting to release? i really hope so. did you have SCH with any of the boys?

No, I didn't. But I never had any early ultrasounds with any of my boys either, so I guess I don't really know. :shrug: Knowing that they are pretty small made me feel a bit better, but I don't like any kind of bleeding.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, Pip. I'm trying not to be nervous, but not doing such a good job. My sister's not going to be here until midnight so that's good, except her presence would have been a welcome distraction.


----------



## heart tree

I couldn't live without a full length mirror! I'm joining the vanity club with Croy! Can your hubby get a pic of that twin belly of yours?

Pip I've started measuring every morning. It hasn't grown at all. I feel like I popped a few weeks ago and now I'm staying the same. The cool thing is that I know baby is growing. Now when I feel her move I can often feel her on both sides of my belly. I imagine her stretching and I'm feeling her hands and feet at the same time. It's awesome.


----------



## croydongirl

Is that what Braxton Hicks feel like? I had always imagined that they would hurt. My belly gets super tight in the evening. I wonder if that is what that is? I thought it was just because I was extra bloated. Do you feel it coming and going, or is your belling tight for a long time?

Plus, plenty of room in the vanity club - I'll send you your button! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

I think they can be accompanied by pain, but I read that they can be painless as well. They often tend to come more in the afternoons and evenings. They can come when your bladder is really full, and also after you've gone pee because it changes the position of your bladder. It's right under my belly button and it will get tight and hard for a minute or so. It doesn't last and they are very intermittent. 

I read that you can get them more when you lie on your back, which was what was happening to me today. I was on my back using my laptop for over an hour and it happened a couple of times. I switched to my left side and haven't felt any since.

Last night, right before bed, I got up from the couch to pee and felt one. I seem to match everything I've read online about them.

Just had one as I was typing this! I got up to pee and it went away.

I also read that as the baby gets bigger, it's easy to mistake the baby for BH. If you are just feeling hardness in one spot, it's most likely baby and not BH. I don't know how big the baby has to be for that to happen though. 

If you feel more than 5 an hour and they are coming at regular intervals, it could be pre-term labor. So far, the most I've had in an hour is 3 and then I won't have another one for several hours. I'm definitely going to ask about this at my next scan though.

Can my vanity button be stylish please? My vanity won't allow me to wear anything garish!


----------



## croydongirl

Gucci designed our buttons don't worry


----------



## heart tree

Ok, Gucci will go nicely with the bed rest chic look I'm sporting.


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol on the vanity buttons. I just ate an order of little cesars crazy bread, so stuffed I feel gross. Gained 1.5 lbs throughout the day! Should be gone tomorrow. No vanity button here. Ate it in the car on the way home! Only got a little sauce on me ;)

I don't want Braxton hicks! Would freak me out. I do get 1 hard spot which an ultrasound showed its the boys head...

I think we should all measure tomorrow! ?

Heart when is your cervix scan?


----------



## croydongirl

weigh in and belly/boob measures tomorrow? I can manage that! ha ha

Heart - I made this soup for lunch and it made me think of you. Not just because its vege, but it _is _vege. Super simple, but very tasty. I think even hubby's could figure it out. This is my new fave food blog discovery!

https://www.acouplecooks.com/2012/02/red-lentil-soup/


----------



## heart tree

I got one hard spot today too and didn't think it could possibly be the baby. But now I'm thinking it was her head! Hopeful I want breadsticks. Yum. 

Honestly I don't think I'd even notice the BH if I wasn't lying down all day. I never feel them when I'm up and about. They are so mild. 

Croy that soup is right up my alley. I love red lentils! I have a good one to share too but will have to type it out. I'll do it tomorrow. I'll definitely show it to hubby to make for me. 

I don't have a scale to weigh in but I'm definitely gaining. I'll measure bump and boobs though!


----------



## heart tree

I've made it to the D's in the baby names finder on babycenter.com. Some of the C names we're now considering:

Champagne
Chipmunk 
Chunky
And my personal favorite - Crumbsnatcher! :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

Those are seriously names on there? Lol lying here in bed, stuffed...Names are so hard to choose, it's going to affect their entire lives!


----------



## heart tree

Yes, those are names on the list! So are Angry, Awesome and Aroma! 

Have you started looking at names?

Oh and my scan is Monday at 1 pm.


----------



## hopeful23456

I have a book of 100,000 names and I still can't find a boy name dh likes. The girl will probably be ava. I like Kaden and Ethan for a boy but dh doesn't. Only name he remotely liked was dylan
Have you started a list? I think your scan will be good


----------



## heart tree

Yes I have a list but am going to keep it secret. I have 12 names so far but I don't love all of them. Some I love and some I really like. I want to give us plenty of options. Of course my husband hasn't thought of one! We're lucky in that we only have to choose one gender. I adore Ava. I've thought about that one myself. Love Kaden and Ethan too. Bummer he doesn't like either! Is he helping to come up with names?


----------



## croydongirl

we have the '100,101+ best baby names' book

One of the B suggestion for boys is Bacon, and one of the C suggestions is Cockburn.

ha ha ha


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Braxton hicks were never painful for me with any of my boys, just a bit uncomfortable. I tended to get them when I was up and moving, but that was later on in the third trimester. I don't think I ever got them so early. 

Can you imagine introducing yourself with one of those names? "Hi, my name is Awesome. No, really. I'm Awesome. No I'm not self centered, I'm just Awesome!" :haha:
Anyone mean enough to name their kid Chunky should be slapped! 

Here are the names of my boys: Mallory, Madison, Christian, Jadon, and Gavin. Shortly after I named my second son the name Madison became a very popular girls name (It always bugs me when parents steal boy names for girls, just a pet peeve of mine) so he goes by his middle name, Tyler. If we have another boy we're thinking of Mason, if its a girl, Gloriana.

I don't remember if I said this or not, but my nurse told me my progesterone went up to 29.1, so I'm very happy about that. I thought for sure she was going to tell me it went down, but nope, up it went!

I think you ladies are crazy with all your belly measurements. :haha: Easy to tell that you're all thin. Us big girls think your bump measurements are skinny. :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> we have the '100,101+ best baby names' book
> 
> One of the B suggestion for boys is Bacon, and one of the C suggestions is Cockburn.
> 
> ha ha ha

:rofl: OMG! That's just wrong! Was someone craving bacon during their pregnancy or what! :haha: Poor Cockburn, he had to change schools, again, after being bullied. So mean to name your kid that!


----------



## croydongirl

mom - I have the same pet peeve about boy names becoming girl names. I love Elliot and Avery for our son. And both of them have been popular for girls more recently! I think they are still boy enough for us to use, in fact, I LOVE Avery at the moment, but I don't want hi to be made fun of. I hope that in this day and age (especially where I live) parents are giving their kids all kind of crazy made up names so it would be hard to make fun of anyone's names!


----------



## heart tree

Ok the one that is really bothering me is Deceased. WTF? No way anyone would name their child that!

My niece is named Jaden and no one had that name when she was born. All of a sudden it's become a popular boys name. 

Did you guys see the video of Alicia Silverstone chewing her food and feeding it to her child like a bird? That was a little too much for me and I'm a pretty liberal person. I'm going to try and find the video.


----------



## heart tree

I saw it on the news, but can't find a decent video. This is the best one I could find. You need to fast forward a bit to see her actually doing it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvySMbNA2zc


----------



## justwaiting

Heart sounds like the tightenings I was getting last week and on and off since. It felt like my whole lower tummy was tightening and holding for up to 30seconds. Belly went hard and it was uncomfortable but not painful. My drs never mentioned anything about their frequency when I went to L&D, I was having more than 5 an hour at one stage. it's five min walk to my car and I had two within that walk. I get them when sitting still for long periods and when I have over done it. definetly mention them at your next appt though, can't hurt.

ARe those seriously real names some people are so horrible or just dump (although I know several people who think they should be called awesome!!), I love ava (it's hugely popular in aus) loving all the boys names too. It's funny the name choices in different countries. I've never met an avery in Aus for instance or a male called madison. Can't wait to find out what all these little munchkins are called.
Our boys name is Owen Thomas, after hubbies grandfather and hubbies name is Thomas!!!
Girls are a little harder but I love Harper and Olivia and we have Sophie as a back up. Tom likes Madison and Makayla too but they are popular here (any my ex has a madison)

Heart you have inspired me to get my mum to make the babies curtains (lol) I also would like to attempt to make it a blanket myself. I'm sure a few straight lines can't be that hard right!!!!

Pups I have started my MCN/fluff collection, 4 itti bitti tutto's and 3 rydees, cloth nappies are adorable! I would like to borrow my friend baby just to try them on!!! I'm going to get a few fuzzi bunz that you recommended and a few other ebay brands.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda sorry didn't reply sooner I ended up crashing out last night , my mil text Paul and said ," when you get paid tomorrow can you lift my money ". So she was trying to get a extra months rent out of us even though we are moving next Friday and we have already started paying rent on our new place. She has to apply for help as se is in low income and her rent will reduce so I got mad and annoyed so ended up getting a friend nephew to help move us regardless of the painting situation


----------



## justwaiting

The alicia Silverstone thing is gross, I've seen parents chew up a piece of food to big for their child and hand it to them but out of your mouth thats disgusting. I'm pretty open minded as well but it's not nice to me


----------



## daviess3

I can't see that heart? X I must have heard you all chatting I been awake since 445! Tired old sarah today lol! X
I agree with names I like frankie for boy my hubby likes it for girl to an I was like er no I like pretty girl names lol! Tallulah this week an darcie! Added to the list! I haven't got scales for weigh in but mil has! Will check my inches in few hours! X
Sara pleased scan all good hun such fab feeling x
Mum2 pleased ur booked in for Tom pma!! Xc

Girls I still don't feel lots of movement an bracton hicks defo not had them! Don't think my belly is tighter more bloated in evenings an I find it wierd to try lay on my back but that's it! Some days baby feels very active other days nothing! I wish I felt lots!! X


----------



## heart tree

Jen I'm so sorry she's being like that! It's going to be so good for you to move out of her house!! Almost scan day! At least you can look forward to that. 

Davies, sorry you are up so early. Google Alicia Silverstone feeding baby and see if you can find a video. It's kind of gross. 

Don't worry about not feeling a lot of movements. I haven't been feeling as many lately either. Of course I googled it and it's pretty normal right now. They go through growth spurts and then need rest so they calm down for a few days. They also tend to sleep a lot right now. 10-12 hours and it's not always when you are sleeping. Try not to worry. It's normal. 

Just, I had another BH a few minutes ago. I really wish I wasn't feeling them especially given this cervix issue I'm having. 

Loving all the names. I can't wait to find out what all these little babies are going to be called.


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Just, do you use a sewing machine? I found a very simple video tutorial to make a cute blanket but you need to be able to use a sewing machine.


----------



## daviess3

Thank u I no I need to relax! I háve my scan thur for cervix so hoping all is ok! Any other uk ladies had it done n no if they give result there? X
Jen I don't envy u! X
Gotta tax car today do shoppinv pay bills! Tax hubby's quad! Do food shop somehow don't think there will b much left this week! Lol! X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks well Paul got a good pay check this month which is awesome so it will see us get why we need for starting with an we won't be left in a right squeeze yay so I got one of his friends to possibly help paint the house for us so I'm gonna send him why we need and wait for a quote xxx well in other note Paul told his mum no and she didn't argue I said I'd give her something for this week as we are still here but that's it which seems fair can't live her for nothing you know 

But omg scan day tomorrow soooo excited in 24 hrs I will know hat baby is just hope he or she has it's legs open lol xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Jen. Can't wait for new piccies!

heart Mum has a sewing machine I can borrow and I can sew. I helped make my bridesmaids and formal dresses, with mums help of course, I'm sure a blanket can't be hard and I can find a pattern. Send through the link please!

I don't think braxton hicks have any effect on the cervix, but something else you surely didn't need to add to your worry. I have faith in your cervix to keep that little girl safe!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you darling xxx

You know talkin about tightenings I woke up this morning and my stomach was all tight like I was having a cramp I don't know if it was cause I was needing the toilet it was weird x


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan today Jenny... you making any predictions?


----------



## jenny25

Ooo it's not today hun it's tomorrow at 10am I'm hoping for a girl xxx


----------



## petitpas

I get the BHs mostly when I am out and about and they become more frequent when I overdo it. When I was at Ikea last week I definitely had more than 5/hour. Everything goes tight and sometimes they are a bit painful, too. Like period cramps but with tightness. I drank lots of water and everything calmed down as soon as I was back in the car so I didn't worry about it. That was seven days ago.
I read that having BHs is really good as it is your body practising for labour. Some people never feel them, for others they are frequent and painful. Just like nausea in pregnancy, I guess. Lots of variations...

Right, I'm 30 weeks today :yipee: and I am having a pedicure this morning to celebrate. It's at my local college with a beauty student. If it is good I'll have a couple more before ducky arrives. They are cheap!

I'm waiting for my gucchi badge in the post...

Cockburn :rofl:
I suggested Algernon to DH but he won't have it :D


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen can't wait!! Let's have guess what Jenny's having day!! Lol need pics of baby an skull pic if u have any? An cravings symptoms? X


----------



## daviess3

Cockburn pip! To funny! I love a pedicure well I don't actually I love the feeling after! Last one I had was in Thailand but my feet r still kinda smooth! Congrats on 30 weeks hun lovely milestone xc
How's Lou anyone heard from her have I missed an update? 

I'm measured ladies...... 
37 around bump still.... 
39 around bust! 
29 under bust!! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Ladies, thought I would pop over and say hi. I cant believe how far along some of you ladies are..22 weeks Heart and Davies..wow that is amazing!
Well Ive got my BFP again, Im praying so much that this is 3rd time lucky. I just need to make it to 6 weeks and get my early scan and then the progesterone and heparin will be started. Then I'll feel more confident to move over to this section.
Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## bumpyplease

so pleased you have popped your head in justkeeptrying! cant wait for you to join as a fully fledged member! how come they wont give you progesterone until 6 weeks? that seems later than the norm. mine was perscribed from bfp but i had a few left from the month previous so started mine at about 5dpo.

jenny - so excited for you tomorrow! im going for girly!!!!

heart - cant believe you have stolen my name! I have picked Cockburn for years :rofl: :rofl:
I love lots of the names that you girls have picked, we like Alfie and Archie for a boy and Ava, Macie and Sienna for a girl at the moment!

happy 30 weeks pip! happy 22 weeks heart! and happy 5 weeks Sara! oh and happy 11 weeks to me! hope i havent missed anyone?

mom2 thinking of you today - hope the scan goes well

hi davies!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bumpy, they are reluctant to even prescribe me progesterone in the first place. I am under the care of the recurrent miscarriage clinic and when tests revealed that my blood clots they said that treatment will be heparin but I had to really push for progesterone aswell as they dont believe it works! Tests havent revealed a problem with progesterone but I want to give myself every chance possible.
I got to about 9 weeks the last time before the heartbeat stopped so the fact that tests have shown twice now that my clotting seems to be too high def. looks to be the problem! x


----------



## jenny25

Lol well so far it's been banana milkshake peanut Reece's cups and nutella twister ice lollys lol

Here is baby at my last scan xxx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/14239ced.jpg


----------



## petitpas

Considering that I just have a hunch and also that my boy dislikes sweets I'm going to guess that you are having a girl, Jen!


----------



## jenny25

Ps this is Jamie's scan from the same gestation as you see his head has a slope where this time is rounded also you can see the problem with that pregnancy too :-( 


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/912746f2.jpg


----------



## sara1

Beautiful scan Jen!

:rofl: You guys are killing me...Cockburn! I wee'd myself:rofl: 
Actually I'm a bit jealous of all the picking out names that's going on. If we have a boy we'll name it after Alex's father who passed away recently... Vassilis. I can't say I'm wild about it, but I know it means a lot to him. It's the Greek version of William. If it's a girld I get free reign. I really want something that works in both languages: So far I like Ariandne, Arianna, Cleo, Daphne, Eva, Sophia 

Happy 30 Petit!!! you're so close now!
Happy 11 Bumpy... I remember when you posted your bfp... I can't believe you're almost second tri!!!
Happy 22 Heart!

Can't wait for you to come and join us in Just


----------



## daviess3

Just yay so pleased for u whens ur first bloods? X
Jen I agree girly is it a slight fork in pic? I have sweet tooth to do b interested to see what u have! X
I just finished my weekly shop well Jen if you have sweet tooth u need to come to My house lol! 

Fruitelas 4 for a £1 in tesco! 
Choc chip muffins 
Melon 
Nectarines 
Bananas 
Clementines 
Strawberrys 
Cream
Choc hobnobs
Choc caramel digestives 
Golden syrup cake( that's for petes daughter I don't like it) 
Kitkats
Angel delight! 
Actimal yoghurts strawberry flavour! 
Start cereal 
I'm not eating it all today don't worry it's kids holidays do my hubby's 2 kids come stay so there teenagers well 12 and 15! His daughter lives with us she's quite healthy but his son loves a bit of sugar lol! X
Don't take 12 Year olds shopping! X


----------



## jenny25

Ok Sarah I'm coming too yours I hope you don't mind hahaha I have strawberrys in my fridge mmmmmm xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

im coming round too! sounds delish and now i am craving angel delight and fruitellas!!!!


----------



## pink80

Me too, I'm in Hertford so shouldn't take me long to get there :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Haha! I'm stressing girls trying to put my car in eBay! Sooo had enough of it! Costs fortune! I can't get pix to upload! Stupid thing! U can't sell cars from iPhone


----------



## pink80

hopeful23456 said:


> had my scan, babies are great, no pics. cervix 3.6. growth scan is next week, takes an hour! then 1 hour glucose test the week after. i'm up 23 lbs now.
> finally slept about 7 hours last night and only up once to pee, was amazing to get that much sleep. i think the acupuncture from tues really helped.

Glad your scan went well :thumbup:



Mom2mmcjg said:


> AFM- I'm spotting. :cry: I have a call into my doc's office, I'm going to ask if I can get my scan tonight or tomorrow instead of waiting until Monday. Last baby we lost at 10 weeks, so this feels like deja vu. I have to keep telling myself that this pregnancy is different. My numbers were way better, my two scans showed healthy heartrates, not slow ones. But with the spotting and mild cramping I can't help but feel like my baby might be dying. :cry: What to do?

Sorry about the spotting hun - hope your scan goes ok today... :hugs:



sara1 said:


> Just got back from my scan. Everything looks fine. :happydance: The can see the yolk sac, which measures 4 weeks and 6 days... right on target. DR said it's very high up in the uterus which is good. Needless to say, I'm feeling a little better:)
> Thanks so much everybody for your support today!!!!

Great news on the scan - hopefully there will be able to see the heartbeat next time...

Happy 5 weeks Sara
Happy 22 weeks Davies, Hopeful and Heart
Happy 11 weeks Bumpy
Happy 30 weeks Petit

Good Luck with your scan tomorrow Jenny.

Sorry if I missed anyone :hugs:

AFM - so glad it's friday, I've had a rubbish week at work, looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend. 6 days to my scan - hope the time goes quickly!!!


----------



## jenny25

Oh Sarah Hun that's a bugger :-( xxx

Thanks pink xxxx

Well as of next Friday I won't have broadband from then till 17th April boo :-( but I guess I can still use my phone lol I ended up getting a goodseal with sky virgin are a rip off so I've cancelled my contract with them xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i would love it if dh would actually try and look for a name, i have to keep on him until he does if he's really going to choose the name. wish he would just do it. 

davies - your food list made me hungry, i bought strawberries last night

just - so happy to see you here ! any way you could just get on heparin now at least? i didn't want to wait until 6 weeks, they let me start at bfp which i had to guess was 11 dpo, i was on progesterone since 2 dpo. and i don't even have a clotting disorder. but blood thinner is supposed to help with implantation issues

jen - i really think you are having a girl, we are in a similar boat- new carpet and painting - can't wait until it's all done!

hi mom2

bumpy - i like your names too - are you in the US? I think i've asked you before but forgot?

happy 30 weeks pip!
hapy 22 weeks heart!
happy 11 weeks bumpy!
happy 5 weeks sara!

it's so awesome we have so many in our group and more to come. 

i'm up 23 lbs (from 142 to 165) 41 in waist - forgot to measure around boobs! will do that when i get home and again, try to get a pic! actually, i will try to get a pic in the bathroom today at work for once 

davies - 10 in difference between boobs and under them? that is huge!


----------



## croydongirl

davies - my boobs surrender and bow down to yours ha ha

Measured 
Belly 35
Under boobs 34
Boobs 40


----------



## hopeful23456

lol croy!


----------



## sara1

Davies- I just worked out that we share a name... Every time Jen has been writing to you I've been reading it thinking... " she really must be confusing me with someone else" :haha: Took me a second to realize she didn't want to come to Greece for dinner. I'm not feeling like the brightest spark at moment:)


----------



## daviess3

haha sara im with an h though! greece is that where u are? lovely xx
Tell me bout it croy!! dread to think what bra size i am now lol should go get measured! Think its the sweet boob not tooth lol!! x
Jen croy we have carpet paint 2 bedrooms in one the hallway covered in furniture lol!! I feel ya pain! x
Just advertised my car phew!! Had my eyelashs done an it worked!! Gonna put few more bits on now to feel the need to start baby fund! x


----------



## hopeful23456

bump pics
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 12









bump2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jenny25

Woooo I wish it was tomorrow already can I
Go to bed now lol xx


----------



## pink80

Gorgeous bump Hopeful :thumbup: xx


----------



## bumpyplease

hopeful you look great!! i still think you look pretty small i wouldnt have guessed you have two in there, your bump is so neat!

im in the UK honey!

xx


----------



## heart tree

Chatty bunch this morning. Let's see if I can remember everything. 

Happy 11 weeks Bumpers!!
Pip 30 weeks!!! Wow!
Happy 5 weeks Sara 
Happy 22 weeks to me!

Just, welcome honey. So happy to have you here. I have a ton of extra progesterone. Say the word and I'll mail it to you. 

Pink is your scan on Thursday? I'll update the front page. 

Newbies, if you have scan dates you want to share, let me know. We keep track of them on the first page. 

Hopeful that is an awesome bump but I also thought it would be bigger. You carry twins beautifully!

Jen congrats on moving. Glad things are working out for you. As you know I've thought girl from the start. I hope I'm right. What time is your scan tomorrow?

Pip thanks for the BH info. Mine definitely don't hurt. I drink a ton of water and I read they can happen from a full bladder which I often have. Oh and you definitely deserve a Gucci button

Davies, LOL at sweet boob! You deserve a Gucci button too. You are glamorous. What did you do to your eyelashes?

No word from Lou. I'm sure she's just having lots of snuggles. 

Off to go measure!

Hi to everyone else. Sorry if I missed you!


----------



## daviess3

Ah would love a Gucci button! I have a lady come over to do eyebrow tint an wax an false Eyelashs I had them for 2 an half years now! Obviously not the same ones lol! I'm lucky my nails grow naturally but I have blonde lashes do she tints an does extensions! I love them feel naked without them! Plus I saved a fortune on mascara as I don't wear it now! X
Happy 22 weeks hun x

Hopeful gorgeous u do still look so tiny for twins!! My hubby is a twin as I said before an his twin sister is pg she's 13 weeks an she has put on 14lbs already! She has her first scan tues! I'm convinced it's twins! X


----------



## heart tree

Boobs 37
Under boobs 30 
Waist 37

I guess I'm symmetrical :rofl:

Davies I used to tint my lashes too. I loved it. I'm going to get it done again before baby. Once I hit the 3rd tri I'm going to get my hair properly colored too. The highlights I did were fine but not the same. Only 5 more weeks until the 3rd tri for us Davies, Croy and Hopeful!!


----------



## hopeful23456

lol on my bump looking small because it's 23 pounds! (most of the 23 lbs is bump at least) that's what is strange, even my coworkers says it's small but there's alot of weight in there!


----------



## pink80

Davies you do sound very glamourous, I think I'm making an effort when I put on a bit of lipgloss :haha:

Heart - yeah my scan is on Thursday at 10am, I'll be 6+2 based on LMP and 6w based on OV. Really hoping I see something, all ever seen before is empty sacs at my 12 week scans :cry:


----------



## bumpyplease

what time was mom2's scan? thinking of you sweetie and hope you got some good news xx


----------



## heart tree

Ok Pink I'll update the front page. I hope they see something too hon. 

I think Mom2's scan is around noon. So maybe in an hour or so.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful you're bump is definitely bigger than mine. I bet it feels heavy! Our babes weigh a pound this week and that doesn't include the weight of the uterus and amniotic fluid.


----------



## daviess3

Good luck mom xx
I'm really not that glam especially right now! Dry skin above my forehead random spots! Roots coz scared to dye my hair clothes that r too tight or to big! ( Materbity ones) 
An I'm pale! Yuk! 
Eyelashes just give me a little boost! Has anyone else had dry skin above there nose? X


----------



## heart tree

I have dry skin all over my face. We have the heat on a lot these days. I made a simple scrub that helps. I mix 2 spoonfuls of sugar with enough olive oil to make a paste. In the shower I scrub my face with it. Then take a cloth to wipe off the oil and then I wash my face with mild soap to get the rest of the oil off. My skin is smooth and not dry. Then I moisturize with lotion. It has helped to clear up my skin too. It's cheap and safe to use. 

Are you going to dye your hair in the 3rd tri? I've read it's safe then. I can't stand my roots. Mostly gray at this point!


----------



## petitpas

Total weight gain 8kg
Belly circumference 39.5"
Around bust 40"
Under bust 34"

I'm the same as croy in the bust area!

Hopeful, you look really great! I think your bump is quite tall, which might be why it is so evened out. Maybe your bump is wider, too? Mine is very round in the middle of my front and I have space either side before my hips iygwim.

Heart, I have no idea tbh whether my BH are related to my bladder. I have a lot of trouble weeing more than a trickle at a time during the day. It is such a relief going at night or after my afternoon nap as I get a full on stream - oh, the pleasure!


----------



## petitpas

I went to the clinique counter and asked for a sample to try on the dry spot between my eyebrows. It went away and is coming back now (along with little spots all over and first tri-like tiredness) :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

We have some massive ta-tas on this thread! Lots of happy hubbies I'm sure. 

Oh the joys indeed of pregnancy skin. I'm still waiting for the glow.


----------



## jenny25

Today has been terrible :-( my husband has been made redundant from him his job I'm gutted and all his mum cares about is herself and asked how we will cope :-( I'm angry and sad x


----------



## petitpas

Oh Jenny, I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Jen :hugs: just when things were looking up too. Can you get out of the house tonight so you don't have to listen to her? Or can Paul ask her to give you guys some space so you can figure things out?


----------



## pink80

I'm so sorry Jenny :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys it's shit but Paul has 3 other jobs during the football season but it's his main job that he does Monday to friday so we sti have something for now we just got in we have been painting the flat and she has gone too bed so we are sitting chatting the now x


----------



## heart tree

You'll work it out hon. Try to look forward to your scan tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

Where is Mom2? Scan time was hours ago. Hope all is ok.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Hun I know when one door closes another will open only 11 hours too go until scan xx


----------



## daviess3

Mom2 u ok? Hope all is well an ur celebrating! Pip just looked at ur pics an u are lovely an neat! My arse looks bigger than ur bump! My weight is def around hips an bum already! U look gorg! X


----------



## daviess3

Heart I'm going to try that Tom will have to but some olive oil as I only got the one left that's mixed with balsamic vinegar an that prob won't do same lol! 
Jen so sorry hun what does he do I can keep at ear out for jobs? X
Anyway let's get excited about ur scan? Either a pink one or two boys either way win win!! Can't wait for ur update! I'm at work but should b great! X


----------



## hopeful23456

sorry to hear that jen, at least you will soon be away from that horrible lady! can't wait for your scan tomorrow!

my parents are here and my mom got me some onesies, crib sheets, towels and a few other little things she found on clearance, the reality is setting in. i had never really touched baby clothes before, was in total shock and awe. i'm such a newbie. wish i had a doll to practice on


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> mom - I have the same pet peeve about boy names becoming girl names. I love Elliot and Avery for our son. And both of them have been popular for girls more recently! I think they are still boy enough for us to use, in fact, I LOVE Avery at the moment, but I don't want hi to be made fun of. I hope that in this day and age (especially where I live) parents are giving their kids all kind of crazy made up names so it would be hard to make fun of anyone's names!

That is so true. I just don't understand why people have to make up crazy names and spellings for their kids. Makes life hard. But you would think it would cut down on the name calling.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Ok the one that is really bothering me is Deceased. WTF? No way anyone would name their child that!
> 
> My niece is named Jaden and no one had that name when she was born. All of a sudden it's become a popular boys name.
> 
> Did you guys see the video of Alicia Silverstone chewing her food and feeding it to her child like a bird? That was a little too much for me and I'm a pretty liberal person. I'm going to try and find the video.

I know, when I named my son I had never heard the name Jadon before, now its everywhere! I did see that Jadon was a boys name and Jaden was a girl's name, but who knew they'd both become so popular?


----------



## heart tree

How was the scan Mom2?


----------



## jenny25

Thanks for your support girls I know we will be ok we have basically 3 months full pay from his boss cause of the years he has worked there in taxable donut will see us through until he gets something else and we are going to claim benefit too so it's not too bad we are not left with nothing xxx

I've woken up cant get back too sleep I guess I'm worrying about Paul and how he feels as he has he has never been out of a job, you know how it effects a mans confidence to provide I guess my brain hasn't switche off properly bah xxx


Mom how was your scan xxx


----------



## heart tree

Ugh it's so early for you Jen! Glad you feel a bit more secure though. Paul might find something else right away. You never know. What time is the scan? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## jenny25

Sorry I got fat fingers on my iPhone lol I ment to say 3 months not taxable wage he will get doh yeah it's early I will go for a sleep later my scan is in 4 hrs 45 min but leaving home in 3 can I ask how do I support Paul and keep his confidence up with out sounding like a nag x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sorry, ladies. I had to pry the computer out of my hubby's hands! He just wanted me to come to bed, the moment he got off the computer, but I told him I had people to update! :haha:
Thanks so much for thinking of me. The scan was amazing! I couldn't ask for better!:cloud9: The baby was measuring 10weeks 2 days, 3.44cm! So baby's back up to measuring a day ahead! :happydance: Heart rate was 171 BPM! Still have 2 subchorionic hemorrhages, but when I saw them on the screen I could see that they were very small in comparison to baby. :happydance: My doc will call me on Monday with the details and my next scan date, but for now I'm so happy! :wohoo:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, and I stopped spotting. I only had red blood on that one wipe, then nothing. So hubby told me to make sure I'm taking it easy, but it looks like this baby's going to make it! :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

If it were my husband I probably wouldn't talk about it with him for a few days unless he brought it up first. He needs some space and doesn't like being reminded of things like this. If Paul brings up his insecurities you can remind him that he has other jobs and is getting paid for 3 months. And you can remind him that he's always been able to provide for you and Aaron in the past (assuming that he has). Don't keep asking him when he's going to get another job. That won't help. Instead be encouraging when he talks about a job that he might apply for. Get excited about it. Make him feel excited about it. You also said something earlier that is very appropriate. When one door shuts, another one opens. That's a perfect thing to remind him of when he's feeling down. Talk to him about the possibility of something new and exciting around the corner. You can also tell him that while the timing isn't great, it means you both can have a little more time together before the baby is born. There is always a silver lining to things. Sometimes it takes a while to find them though. You can be the one to help point out the positives when he is focusing on the negatives. I think the main idea is to just be as encouraging as possible. 

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## heart tree

Great news Mom2! I was wondering why you didn't update with your news. I was getting worried. So did the doc say the bleeding was from the SCH? I would imagine it was. I look forward to what the doctor has to say on Monday. I'm so glad you got scanned today instead of having to wait.


----------



## jenny25

Mom that's brill news I'm so happy for you congrats darling xxxxx

Thanks Amanda that's perfect advise I don't want him to rush in there is a couple of things he has up his sleeve that he wants too do he wants to return to uni too be an events management course he also has been refereeing junior league football singe wants to get the legal qualifications to get to bigger games which is a 6 week course which he can also do so I did say last night he can now do that I'm in no hurry for him to get a job I just want him to be happy xx


----------



## heart tree

That sounds like the perfect approach Jen. Sounds like he's a motivated fellow which will help too. You aren't going to have to nag him. He's going to get through this brilliantly. Now relax and focus on the fact that you are going to find out the gender of your baby soon!!!


----------



## jenny25

Hahaha yes I'm nervous but he will be fine he is a good man xxz


I have butterflies eeek Amanda is it time yet lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to be in bed when you find out! I wish it were time right now for you to go. I know you'll be happy with either, but I'm really hoping for pink for you. Our front page has more boys than girls. We need more girls!


----------



## jenny25

Lol even though I would love a girl I have had 3 boys so I think I am a boy carrier but who knows you know what I really dont care km just happy I'm pregnant and have our mirricle baby it means more to me than anything what's your little girls hb range hun? Our baby is between 158-164 xxx


----------



## heart tree

My baby's has always been in that range. It's slowed down to 150, but never goes below that. I know it's an old wives tale, but it was right for me. So was the baking soda test, the needle test and the Chinese gender prediction calendar. 

I know you'll love whatever you get. A girl would just be an extra bonus. But boys are ace too.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I got the hb Chinese gender test ring test and baking soda test too but we will see lol 


3 hours too go yay lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Yawn. I can't stay up that long honey. I'm off to bed. I can't wait to wake up to your news. It's the first thing I'm going to do when I wake up. I hope you get lots of pics to show us. I can't wait to update the front page too and change your color from yellow to pink or blue. Have a wonderful time. You deserve it. xoxo


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda it means a lot and thank you for helping me xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning I'm up way too early for a Saturday!! My step daughter is in bed giving me a cuddle!!

Mom2 great news about your scan I bet you are relieved! This is definitely a keeper!!!!

Jen so sorry your OH got made redundant, as if you haven't got enough to worry about :0( but at least for this morning you have your scan to look forward to! I'm thinking pink pink pink thoughts for you but I know like the rest of us as long as its healthy you will be happy either way! Can't wait for your update x


----------



## jenny25

Aww thank you darling that means a lot Paul's not long up he seems in good spirits regardless of the situation so that's good enough for me I'm leaving in 15 muns to catch the bus into town then to get the train I'm nervous as well eeek xxx


----------



## jenny25

Davies Paul can do pretty much everything really he widely qualified xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah cute bumpy I used to do that with my step daughter she's now 12! Lol don't think she'd b up for cuddles! Lol x
Jen fab advice from heart there an if u got a good man by ur side u can get through anything! My sis is a boy carrier I have 3 gorgeous nephews an yes she would of loved a girl but there's also something very special about same sex siblings so I think you will feel blessed with either hun. Can't wait for ur update! I'm at work but will keep checking! Will you update straight away pls!! Lol! X


----------



## daviess3

Has anyone ordered a pram/buggy/stroller yet? I can't decide between bugaboo chameleon an iCandy? Anyone with experience? X


----------



## jenny25

Yes I've ordered the silver cross 3d sport jet black hun and thank you running late supposed to of left by now Paul just out the bath x


----------



## sara1

Morning everyone!

Mum2- That's great news about your scan! I'm so pleased for you. Hubby's right... take it easy for a few days!

Jen- I'm so sorry about your hubby's job. Tough timing, but it really does sound like you guys have things well in hand. I'm sure he'll find something quickly. What's the update on your scan, or was baby being demure and hiding the goods?:haha:

Afm- Morning sickness today. Came as a bit of a surprise really, I ate a boatload yesterday and felt great, but couldn't keep my cereal down today and tossed my cookies along with my morning meds:( Still I feel relieved when I'm symptomatic


----------



## petitpas

Thank you, Davies! Old wives say it is because I am carrying a boy that he is sitting on my front and not my hips. I'll grow, though, you'll see! I've just found a way around ducky's dislike of sweets: I've discovered that I really like salty liquorice... So watch that weight gain! :rofl: (I won't be bothered by it but it'll be funny to watch it leap).
Sorry I can't help with the buggy. We inherited ours from my BIL.

Jen, this sounds like the perfect opportunity for your DH to get that six week training in. Very often there are hefty discounts for people on JSA so it is worth looking into.

In the meantime, heart's advice sounds perfect and I am so pleased your DH has so many options open. It's strange, when I was made redundant six months ago a lot of people opened up to me about their experiences of being made redundant. It invariably ended up with another shinier door opening. 

Mom, that's fantastic news about your scan! Please continue to take it easy and prepare yourself for more spotting just in case, but as long as your doctor isn't too worried then that's brilliant! Stick little bean, stick! 

Sara, I remember my sickness coming and going. It's a weird thing. Can be very uncomfortable and reassuring at the same time. Sorry you are tossing your breakfast already :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Well we are happy too announce that we are 




Spoiler
:blue:

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/2fdef495.jpg


Will upload pics later as I'm knackered x


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen that's lovely congrats hun, a healthy baby boy so pleased for you now you can get shopping??!!!! Have a nice little nap hun congrats again x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling xxx


----------



## petitpas

Lol, Jen, you had me giggle when I opened the spoiler... I bet Aaron is well pleased, congratulations!


----------



## jenny25

We are not making the sex public too anyone no one knew we were going for the scan lol x


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Jen! Time to start shopping!

Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Great news Mom2! I was wondering why you didn't update with your news. I was getting worried. So did the doc say the bleeding was from the SCH? I would imagine it was. I look forward to what the doctor has to say on Monday. I'm so glad you got scanned today instead of having to wait.

Yes, me too. Now I can enjoy my weekend instead of being a nervous wreck. Doc hasn't looked at the results yet, nurse just called me to let me know the details she could. I thought that was sweet, she knew I was nervous about it.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sara1 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Mum2- That's great news about your scan! I'm so pleased for you. Hubby's right... take it easy for a few days!
> 
> Jen- I'm so sorry about your hubby's job. Tough timing, but it really does sound like you guys have things well in hand. I'm sure he'll find something quickly. What's the update on your scan, or was baby being demure and hiding the goods?:haha:
> 
> Afm- Morning sickness today. Came as a bit of a surprise really, I ate a boatload yesterday and felt great, but couldn't keep my cereal down today and tossed my cookies along with my morning meds:( Still I feel relieved when I'm symptomatic

Sara- You're an appleseed! I thought that was a huge milestone. That poppyseed seemed to be there for so long. Woohoo! Grow baby!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jenny- So happy for you! :wohoo: Boys are so wonderful! 4 boys now? You're giving me a run for my money. :haha: I wouldn't trade my boys for anything, not even girls. :haha: How exciting!


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Jenny on your beautiful baby boy!!! It's a great pic!


----------



## sara1

Thanks Mum2- I was seriously psyched to see some progress!


----------



## pink80

Congrats Jenny :happydance: xx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys I've just woken up from my sleep 

Km very lucky to have my boys even though 2 are in heaven I still got my boys xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen u just made me cry xx that's y they sent u another b


----------



## daviess3

Sorry pressed wrong thing!!! That's y ur boys in heaven sent u another boy to look after you when u need it xxx do u have boy names? X


----------



## heart tree

Jen I'm so happy for you honey. Aaron will love having a brother and this new baby will look up to Aaron with stars in his eyes. There is something about the bond of brothers that is unlike anything else. My husband is the youngest of 3 boys and they are all so close. And all of them ended up having only girls! So maybe as a grandmother you'll only get grand daughters! LOL! We need good men in this world. You and all the other boy mamas on this thread are going to give us a new generation of great men. Congrats sweetie! I'm going to update the front page now 

I just slept for 9 hours. Guess all this bed rest is hard work. Either that or I'm just getting more lazy.


----------



## jenny25

https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/baby c/

thats the link too all the photos from babybond xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Had a horrible 5 mins this morning girls. Went to the toilet and saw a little bit of red blood when I wiped. This is the first sign of any blood this pregnancy and I panicked. I then realised it was probably coming from the other end!! I had found doing a number 2 a bit painful this morning!!!! Thankfully no more since but I have been on knicker watch for most of the day!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Bumpy that's so scary! Hemmerhoids are common in pregnancy and can flare and get irritated especially if you are constipated or have a hard poo. Definitely keep an eye on it though. I never bled from the other end and the bleeding I did have was unmistakable where it came from. I'm guessing yours came from the back end.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, bumpy. Any blood will freak you out for sure. I hope it did come from the back end. You all know how I panicked when I had that bit of spotting!


----------



## sara1

Yikes Bumpy! So scary when you see blood, even if you did realize later it came from the back door. Hope the panic has passed for you and you're able to relax :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy- I had that for sure from the back end! 

Jen - Congrats!!! Wonderful news. 

Ladies I went to a multiple mums sale this morning where over 60 families with multiples sell all their stuff. I got the automatic Medela breast pump that I have had my eye on but was scared of the price tag, a Bumbo (it's blue, I wouldn't have got blue if we bought it new in case we have a girl at some point but the others, all 9 of them were shades of pink and purple! so blue is fine. We are having a boy after all) Plus a garbage bag of clothes. The clothes are in great condition and were all only $1 or $2, plus a great winter coat for this winter for $10. 
I spent $173 TOTAL. The pump is almost $300 to buy new. I just have to get the new pipes and stuff for it. I am so excited!

Ladies, if you have any sales close to you check them out. I am not sure if multiple moms is a national organisation in the US, they might have sales in your cities. I would say get there early for the good stuff. We could have got way more but I felt funny about getting some things used. If it couldn't be totally washed I think i want to get it new but they had stroller, baths, carriers, pretty much everything and more clothes is way better condition, and way less expensive than Good Will.

Feeling pumped!


----------



## heart tree

That's awesome Croy! I'm going to google the sale. Tim's cousin's are giving me a breast pump and bumbo. It's blue but I don't care. It's free! Make sure to only have the bumbo on the floor though. I've read some moms put them on a table and the baby rocked and ended up falling off the table! Tim's cousin said it was a godsend to use when she needed to pee or shower.


----------



## croydongirl

I love the bumbo, its pretty sticky and e have really deep kitchen counters so I am excited to have him up there right in front of me while I chop and prep. I would never leave him there if I had to walk away but I had the baby I nannied there when I had her at my house and in her Bumbo and it worked great, she loved it and I always wondered if I would get to share that experience with my own baby. Now it looks like I will.
I ust posted a pic of FB of all the clothes, well. most of them. I didn't even go into the room with the girl clothes, but you would have had a blast!

I am lucky to be borrowing a swing and baby rocker chair, and hopefully a jumperoo when I need that, but I love getting deals!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- so happy you had a good scan!

Jen- congrats! Aaron will love having a brother and your pics are awesome

Bumpy- that happened to me too, freaked me out and spot checked constantly

Croy- I went to moms of multiples sale today too!!!! Didn't think I would find anything, then bought I would guess over $1200 worth of stuff for $264! Bought I'm guessing about 75 pieces of clothing? Halo sleepers, rec blankets, swaddlers, onesies. Crib sheets, a thing to put in the tub and another that attaches to the side of tub and has a seat for when then are little bigger, a rocking horse and rocking lion, double snap n go. 2 boppys, 2 carriers to strap over chest, a couple decorations for nursery, I'm sure im forgetting stuff....was so awesome!!!! Got priority for being preg and so many other preg girls there, they had almost 29000 items counting each piece. Didn't even look at some of it, got too tired and too much to carry. You girls have to find a sale like that!
Each piece of clothing was $1-2 too, think of how much that stuff is new. Had to be there at 7:15am though, left at 6:45, tired...

Heart- you cervix is going to be nice and long and you will be able to be up and around buying stuff!

dh and my mom are painting now, nursery and the other spare bedroom, wish I could paint but dh doesn't want me to.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - so glad you found deals too!! I didn't go in half the rooms, I had full arms and was getting a bit overwhelmed honestly! I wish I had made a better list of things to looks for. It was crazy, but I save $$$$

I am trying to buy the extra pieces for the Medela pump so it's done and crossed off the lsit. That was my fave buy of the day!


----------



## hopeful23456

They didn't have pumps or baby monitors at my sale and it was in the city community center, 1 huge room that I think is a gym normally. There is another type of sale too. I have it saved as fave on my laptop. I will post about it when I find out what it is.
That pump was a great buy!


----------



## hopeful23456

The other sale I've heard people like is called Just Between Friends, not sure if it's in every state


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks I will check to see if there is one in this area. 
I didn't see monitors at our sale either but I would love to find a good one on sale.
I just ordered all the breast pump parts on Amazon.


----------



## heart tree

Damn, that sale is today here too! It's in San Francisco. It's already noon. There's no way I can go. It would be too strenuous a day. Oh well. Good thing Tim is on board to buy things online today. I won't even mention the great sale we're missing.


----------



## croydongirl

shoot, I had no idea that it was a national thing. I know in my bag they put an info sheet about the next sale which is in October 13. You might be able to get stuff that you don't need for a new born and certainly clothes for when she is bigger. If the sales are on the same day you could see if the SF one is then too.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! Back to cheerlead after my Hols!! Great news about your scan mom2!! :cloud9:. 
Bumps 3 great scans = :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
Jen how is the house!! And a boy!! So jealous!! :cloud9: 
Great to come back to noting but good news. Praying your cervix behaves heart :hugs: I'm sure it will but so sorry you're going through a scare. 
Afm the clomid made me ovulate so I am testing in 5 + days!!! Not getting my hopes too high, will be grateful for my period back at least! 
Hopeful how are the twinnies!?
Davies how's everything with you? 
Croy, I am back on the steroids now! Hoping that cortisol does its thing. How are you?


----------



## croydongirl

Hi Fili, 
Welcome back! Glad you had a good time!
I am doing great. I truly believe that the steroids were made all the difference for me this time. Happily growing and getting more and more impatient about meeting this little guy. 

How are you? The 2WW can be so tough, I hope you get through it and that there is a beautiful bfp at the end of it. Are you already taking the steriods or will you start with your bfp? I didn't start mine until I got the positive test, but I was testing early so I caught it at 9dpo. Personally I believe that God told me to test early (I am not an early tester) so that I could start taking the meds as early as possible. At 9dpo my hcg was only 6.6!! Crazy but it kept growing into this perfect little guy. 

Wishing you every good thing this cycle xx


----------



## jenny25

Thank you all so much I know I'm not really with it just now with everything that's going on with the flat and Paul's work I'm knackered so it's hard to function at the moment i actually weighed myself I've lost 1/2 stone as well so I need to slow down xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Croy I am on the Roids now I started taking them at 2dpo. I definitely do think it was a sign for you to test early! You must be so excited now! 
Jen, yeah slow down hun, it's so stressful moving even tho it's exciting but don't lose too much weight x x


----------



## heart tree

Jen you need to rest and eat! Seriously. Don't over do it. This baby boy of yours is too important.

Fili, I can't wait for you to join us. I really hope the Clomid did the trick! So glad you are back. I missed your upbeat posts. xo

I'm am immersed in all things baby right now. I'm putting together a spread sheet for my husband of all the things we need, the cost, and where to buy them. As a former project manager, it's the best project I've ever worked on! My husband is still a project manager (it's how we met!) and he responds well to budget spreadsheets!


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies I have a question about crib mattresses - Are you investing in organic ones? They are at least double if not more than regular ones, but everything I have read about SIDS has mentioned the chemicals in them as a possible cause and it makes sense. SIDS increases after the first couple of months, and this is often when babies are put to sleep in their own beds after being in bassinets or co sleepers. And their little faces are right against the mattress for hours breathing in the chemicals and whatever else is in there.

I am conflicted. And on a budget, so we are trying to make the best decision for our bubs


----------



## filipenko32

That's really interesting croy, I would think that's a good point about the chemicals in matresses and I think being pal we are always going to be extra cautious. However I slept on a normal mattress as a baby and.. Oh actually best get an organic one then!!! X


----------



## filipenko32

BUMMMMMMPPPPPY where are you? I just wanted to ask if your boobs hurt at any point with this pregnancy? Mine are hurting a little at the moment. When I get pregnant usually just one boob hurts so I think that is a bad sign now. Sometimes I think I havent had any pain. Did you have any sickness either?


----------



## croydongirl

ha ha! I am not sure if they were made of the same things when we were little. I certainly didn't sleep on anything organic, but I was in the UK where the chemical standards seem to be stricter anyway, and back in the day things were made a bit more naturally because some of the newer chemicals especially the fire ******ant chemicals were not around.

I guess more research is on the cards! And talking to hubby to see what he thinks. He is a practical kinda guy so I am sure he will have great thoughts on it.


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- I got this one at bru- had 1 bad review but that guy probably had a shitty crib ;) he said the mattress sagged but everyone else said it was good
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11306119

Fili- so happy you are back! Hoping you r pregnant! Are you starving on the roids?

Heart- is there a just between friends sale by you? The one around here is in April I think? I love how organized you are!


----------



## petitpas

Croy, I haven't read much about mattresses except that the memory foam ones should never be used new with a baby. They need months of airing to be ok. This is the same for the parents' mattress as you will invariably have the little one in bed with you at some point.

I have no idea what mattresses we got - one came with the cot my friend gave us but is old enough that I am sure it is well aired, the other came with my co-sleeper. I need to check that one so thanks for reminding me!

Fili, it is lovely to have you back! Here's some :dust: for your tww fxfxfxfxfx

AFM, I'm lying here in bed at 11pm absolutely exhausted (no afternoon nap today) and eating foreign liquorice. Me, have a craving? Never!

Bumpy, how scary! I hope it was a one-off back door bleed for you. Unfortunately, I have that experience weekly now :blush: 
If I went to term and had a bloody show I am not sure I would even notice...


----------



## filipenko32

Croy def think it's worth looking into when you put it like that. 
Hopeful :wave: yes I am starving it is horrible :nope: I can't get enough food. Been drinking tea and chewing gum like violet off Charlie and the chocolate factory!! Not working too well though! Trying to :ignore: my 'starvation' since I know I have had enoh calories today! X
Pip hope you get a good night's sleep tonight and enjoy your foreign liquorice! :munch: x x


----------



## daviess3

Good fili you? Pleased u had good hols how exciting to test !! We need daily pics! How many dpo will u b in 5 days?? 
I'm jealous of ur sales? I still haven't brought a thing! Don't think it's sunk in still! I feel like I can't except it! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Davies :wave: I'm 4/5 dpo now so I'll be 9/10! Can't believe I can test already! I got some jelly like cm which was a sign last time but because I am on the clomid now I don't know if that is just because of the clomid. :shrug:. Look at you 22 weeks already! It is going so fast! You should accept it cos you're gonna be a mummy really soon!! X x


----------



## heart tree

Croy I just decided on a crib mattress a few hours ago. I'm getting the Moonlight Slumber Little Dreamer:

https://www.rightstart.com/moonlight-slumber-little-dreamer-mattress-allfoam-dual.html

It isn't organic, but it is free of chemicals and toxins. In the Baby Bargains book they talk about foam vs. coil mattresses and they consulted with experts on the foam issue. As long as the mattress is firm, it's ok that it is foam. This mattress has an extra firm side for an infant and then you can flip it for a toddler that is firm, but a bit softer. It's gotten excellent reviews and the price isn't outlandish. What's also nice about this is that it is light so changing the sheets won't be as hard as a coil one. Baby Bargains recommends it as their mid-price pick and all the reviews I've read have been raves. 

I think we have our girl's name picked out! :happydance: It has been my #1 choice for a while now. I gave Tim a list of names that I liked before he went to Europe and he liked that same one. He told me he was trying it on for size while in Europe. I'm so excited we both agreed immediately on the first name. We're still going to keep looking to see if we can beat this one. But if not, we're both very happy with this choice. Now we just need a middle name. Sorry, the name is a surprise.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful! There is a Just Between Friends sale coming up in mid-May. I'll be good and preggo by then! Great suggestion. 

The other sale that was today doesn't list a fall date. If it's October 13, it will be the day after my birthday. Maybe baby girl and I will go birthday shopping in October for her/me!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart I was reading your post really quickly as I wanted to know her name!! Then you said it was a surprise haha! So happy you've picked a name,:cloud9: Im calling her princess Nestler for now then! 
Well I am about 6 dpo and I think I just got the faintest of lines on my hpt - it could be an evap though as I don't think it's even possible to get one this early is it.. Unless I. Ov'd earlier? Who knows, will keep testing though. I'm no way sleeping tonight I got bad jet lag so listening to Michael jackson's hits on MTV and b and b ing!


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone think smooth crminal is the best Michael Jackson song?If anyone lives near London then the west end is showing a michael Jackson tribute called 'Thriller' which is brilliant! Not really a big fan but like his music and that show. It's really worth seeing, it runs through his life and the singing and dancing is so good!
Heart on the plane home I watched a film called Like Crazy and I thought it was going to be the cheesiest romance ever. But I kept persevering and it was actually really moving! So recommend you try and get hold of that heart while you're on bed rest. films are such a fab way to pass the time aren't they. What else did I watch... Erm oh 'Drive' don't recommend that so awful. Friends with Benefits is good too. I'm such a rom com fiend, I actually laugh at the jokes on films like that! Oh dear! You'll probably have much better taste but just thought that films would be good for you while you're resting.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I have never flown so far but can imagine the jet lag is awful! I feel it when just going to the east coast here. 
Smooth criminal is great song, not sure my fave MJ song?
How was cirque de s?
Ever see the movie It's Complicated? Meryl Streep, good chick flick

Pip- hope you are getting some sleep! I don't like licorice but you make it sound so good makes me want to try the kind you are eating

Heart- mattress you chose is awesome, love it. Can't wait to hear the name! You are so lucky you and Tim both like it. I bet it's beautiful.


----------



## heart tree

Fili can we see this 6dpo test??? I'm in withdrawal. 

I really do like Smooth Criminal. MJ has never been my favorite but I do like a lot of his songs and he was a master at his art. 

Thanks for the movie recommendations. Tim watched Friends with Benefits on his flight to London. 

I saw It's Complicated too. It's really good. 

Tim just went grocery shopping. I made the list and off he went like a good boy! Bed rest has its perks.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I'll watch it's complicated then. Tim's so good! He will have two ladies to run around after soon! Well it's so faint but I can def see pink although it could be an evap line, I will try and post it tomorrow but doubt it will come up. I've got such tight pulling feelings too but could be rusty down there as not had a period since last November!


----------



## heart tree

Oh I hope it's real and not an evap!!!! 

Tim not only did the food shopping but just called and said he was going to pick up some of our favorite take out food. What a guy! 

I was just reading two posts on the second tri thread where women said their husband's told them they were going to leave them! Can you imagine? Never in a million years would that happen to my relationship after all we've been through to get this baby. It made me sad that these women chose to reproduce with men that would do that. Sad.


----------



## filipenko32

What!! That is so awful, poor women, it's so important to have a good hubby isn't it? Can't imagine splitting with mine, tonight something was on telly about a woman leaving her hubby and i said what would you do if I did that to you and he said he would be heartbroken and never get over it. Right answer!! We have been together 8 years now, can't imagine. We were even sitting there holding hands tonight watching telly! Sorry :sick: I imagine Tim is an absolute doting hubby too and he's so gorge with his green eyes and everything! You're so pretty too, you're going to have one pretty little girly! 
Just looked at my tests again, did another and can def see pink, think it may be seen if I post tomorrow ( hubby is in bed with the camera phone so can't do it now). Not getting excited, 6dpo is ridiculously early, it can't be. 
Can't sleep, I'm messed up!


----------



## sara1

Hey there Fili- Great to have you back! :hugs: 
Did you absolutely love Vegas? The jetlag is a serious pain though... I live in Greece and my sister is in Arizona... whenever I go to see her the jetlag feels like walking though molassas. You must post a pic! 6 dpo is early but you never know... If it were twins you might have enough hcg at 6 dpo to light up a test... and with the clomid that could be a strong possibility. Just a happy thought...
Btw I just listened to smooth criminal... I've never been much of a MJ fan but you're right, it really is quite a tune.

Heart- Your hubby sounds like such a sweetie! I can't imagine being left in the middle of a pregnancy. Actually I can't imagine Alex leaving me period.... It's too heartbreaking to even consider (and I've been through a divorce). I was thinking the other day how hard it must be to go through this alone. I'm so spoiled that I feel sorry for myself because he's been out of town for a few weeks. And I get a daily dose of skype and loving text messages. Three cheers for good men!


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili fxd! I had early tests about 7-8dpo! Very faint positives! Pls post an show me! I love analysing! 
Heart I need to no ur name lol....! X
I'm jealous of all the shipping u ladies have done! Maybe I shod get my bottom in gear! X
I had a funny moment at work yesterday where I felt dizzy nearly fainted! Think it was baby turning! As I had eaten cereal had water etc but I felt really strange started to black out! I just chilled out for ten put my head between my knees an had some water an I was fine! Wierd it's the second dizzy spell in 2 days! X

The funny thing about it all is when I was at work last week an elderly lady came in an fainted so obviously we looked after her I made her stay with me for 15 mins afterwards I watched her walk off after as she had no family who could collect her :(! She came in the next day with a box of chocolates for me!! How sweet is she! Bless her x


----------



## jenny25

Aww Sarah that's so sweet about the old lady glad she is ok xxx ooo I hate te dizzy spells ive had a few of those moments and it's quiet frightening xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> BUMMMMMMPPPPPY where are you? I just wanted to ask if your boobs hurt at any point with this pregnancy? Mine are hurting a little at the moment. When I get pregnant usually just one boob hurts so I think that is a bad sign now. Sometimes I think I havent had any pain. Did you have any sickness either?

Welcome back!!!! Sorry fili it's rare to get a response from me after 10pm I get so tired so having lots of early nights even on a Saturday!!!!

Yes I had sore boobs but I started to take cyclogest at 5dpo which always makes my boobs kill!!! Not really any sickness just a handful of queasy moments!

Your symptoms are sounding good Hun did I read you may have the start of an early bfp!!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for you sooo exciting!!!!


----------



## petitpas

OMG, I can't imagine what I'd do without my husband. Sometimes I have random freaky moments when I worry he'll die :cry:

Friends of ours are having relationship problems and in all honesty we don't think they'll make it. Yet he wants her to give up her (successful) career to have another child and stay at home! Thankfully, she is a sensible girl and is refusing this request.

It really saddens me when people think that having a baby will fix their relationship - I can't think of anything worse than putting that extra strain on.

Anyways, let's speak of happier things - Fili! Go pee and show!
Sorry for the jetlag, hun, coming this direction is the worst. I love heading to the States, though. I get up at 7am and feel like I've had the greatest lie-in :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! Pip I have freaky moments like that too! And yeah babies are not relationship fixers!!
Sara congratulations!!!! Sooo happy for you!! :yipee: I hope this is your sticky bean! 
Davies sorry you had a dizzy spell, that was sweet and sad about the old lady, bless her. 
Thanks bumps, hope you're feeling ok 
I'm so tired, finally went to sleep at 4.30 and up at 10.30 :sleep: going to try to stay awake now but will be grumpy!


----------



## petitpas

Go pee and report back soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Here's my test but I don't think you'll be able to see anything! I can definitely see pink lines but they are very faint!
 



Attached Files:







testforbandb1.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 52


----------



## filipenko32

petitpas said:


> Go pee and report back soon!

:rofl: see above!


----------



## petitpas

Well, if you can see pink then that is good enough for me :happydance:
Here's to more pink loveliness tomorrow (tonight?) to celebrate your retirement from the cheerleading team :D


----------



## jenny25

I can see te lines yay xxx


----------



## sara1

I can see them too!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Heart. I've posted the pic of my blurry pink false positive, it's on page 1057 on rm thread. x


----------



## LeeC

Fili. I def see pink. I'm hoping this is the start of your BFP x.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls! Hope so. Ok now I've got 3 very faintly positive 10miu ic's. Clear blue digi and 25 miu ic say no! 
Lee going over to look now! :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

Hun get a first response they worked better than the ic's xxx


----------



## heart tree

Fili I see it too. I was just saying to Lee on the RMC thread that I've never had an evap on the IC tests. I know some women do, but it would be strange to me to think that you'd get that many evaps. Is it possible to get an entirely dodgy batch? Seems unlikely to me. I can't wait to follow these tests. 

It's so nice to hear stories about your men. I feel so lucky and like you Pip, I sometimes imagine Tim dying and I start crying. I've always been independent but I can't imagine finding love again if anything were to happen to him. And the funny thing is, we've both said that if anyone were to ever leave the other, it would be me. He can't function without me and he admits it freely. There is no way we'd split. I know it deep down. 

Three cheers for fantastic men! And all you boy mamas are going to raise another generation of them! 

We watched The Help last night. Has anyone seen it? It was quite good. My husband came from a part of the US where this was a way of life for his family. He told me his mother grew up with maids. There was a lot of racism where he grew up. I'm from a very liberal part of the country where this kind of thing wasn't part of the culture. It is a foreign concept to me, but for my husband's family, it was very common. I think he's pretty ashamed of that part of his history. Anyway, it's worth watching.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I'll add that film to my list too, love films, especially when they're recommended! Yeah 3 cheers for the men and the boy mammas on here! My verdict so far is 3 positives on the 10miu ic's even though they are faint. Might go get a frer tomorrow Jen just don't want to spend loads of money if it's gonna be a bust cycle. X x


----------



## heart tree

I feel like I should add the warning that there is a fairly graphic miscarriage scene in the movie. I knew about it ahead of time thanks to Happy Auntie who warned me. I actually avoided the film for a long time because of it. But I knew I could handle it last night. You have to be ready to see that. It's not the focus of the movie at all but it can bring up unwanted emotions if you aren't ready for it.


----------



## sara1

Heart- I really enjoyed that film... and I had forgotten about that scene, but you're right it isn't the focus of the film. It's such a tough part of history to portray. I'm from NY, so like you I didn't grow up with the culture but the movie made me laugh and cry more than once.


----------



## petitpas

Lee, what a meanie teasing test :growlmad:
I hope that over the next few days you get a real nice clean positive line :dust:

Fili, congrats on your bfp! You've got some top notch Vegas magic there :lol:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- did you bring back frers from Vegas? Wondering if they are cheaper here? Really hoping the lines keep getting darker!

Heart- my mom just said that movie was good too, have to watch it sometime

Davies- so sweet of you to stay with that lady. I don't like that fainting feeling at all.

Hi to everyone, I'm laying in bed, feeling little kicks...Rooms are painted, will post picks at some point


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful did you go with the neutral color?

Davies have you had your blood pressure checked? Sounds like it was low. I work with the elderly and have a soft spot in my heart for them. I'm so glad you stayed with her. How scary. 

I wish it were Monday so we could see another Fili test.


----------



## sara1

Ok ladies, I just ate the topping off an entire pizza... not the bread just the cheese and mushrooms and peppers. An entire pizza!!!... I think my body has gone into shock! I get ravenously hungry on the steroids and I have NO willpower... I'm usually pretty good with food... I cook, eat organic, etc... It wasn't even really good pizza. I'm mortified! YUK


----------



## sara1

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Heart!


----------



## filipenko32

Will they check your cervix again tomorrow heart? 
Thanks for the bfp well wishes! I am only 50% confident at the mo! Seems so early still!! Theyre so faint. Will test again tomorrow, just done marathon housework! All done and sparkling now though. 
Sara I'm the same lol! When Im off the steroids and think back to what I ate I feel sick! But at the time it tasted so good. I am having fish and loads of stir fry cooked in soy sauce not oil to try to fill me up tonight! Stir fries seem to do the trick and only 259 cals!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Sara! Good old pregnancy. I never had to take steroids but it sounds like par for the course. Don't worry about it. We're meant to gain weight. You won't be eating like this for the rest of your life. Just a few months. 

I've taken to eating ice cream every night. I never eat ice cream. It helps my heartburn and I just love it. Plus the baby moves more after her sugar fix which I love. I'm just enjoying it. I know my old eating habits will return soon enough.


----------



## heart tree

Yes Fili, it's another cervix scan tomorrow. But they also have a look at the baby to make sure her heart is beating too so I get a peek at her as well.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's fab heart, you and baby are going to be fine I just know it!


----------



## bumpyplease

definitely looks like the start of a bfp to me fili! im so excited have waited for ages for you to be able to join as a proper member not just a cheerleader!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks bumps I hope they do carry on getting pinker!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, heart, fingers crossed all goes splendidly well tomorrow and you get to eat your ice cream sitting up :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

So it will be 9pm here when heart goes for her scan


----------



## heart tree

The whole reason I'm having heartburn is because I have to lie down so much. I don't imagine I'll stop eating ice cream if I stop having heartburn though. It's just so good!


----------



## daviess3

I have heartburn heart to!!! Think its just that time lol! I love iceream to an baby always moves after sweet food! X My blood pressure is naturally low! What does that mean? MY poor lil old lady love her, i felt so bad for her not having aanyone made me want to cry, i love elderly to heart x fxd ur cervix is long tom x

FILI OMGGGGG defo looks like bfp to me my lovely i see pink!!!!!! Cant wait to test again x

Hopeful i hate the dizzy feeling but its worse preg coz u worry u will hurt yr bump! PPics of rooms?? I need ideas x

Sara i had a bad food day to! We r allowed were pregnant!! X


----------



## heart tree

Mine is naturally low too Davies. That's a good thing! But in the first 24 weeks of pregnancy it can get lower. Check out this article 

https://www.babycenter.com/0_dizziness-and-fainting-during-pregnancy_228.bc


----------



## Hopefulk

Hello mummies to be... may I join? 

I only got my BFP last week and think I ovulated late (LMP was 18.02.12 and I have a 30 day cycle) Think I'm about 5 weeks so super early in pregnancy... too early for me to join?

It's so good to see you all on here with success stories. After my last two experiences (Jan 11 and Aug 11) I'm pretty petrified even though we gave ourselves 6 months of from ttc to heal emotionally... I'm a wreck!:winkwink:

Hope you ladies are all feeling ok and don't mind me stalking! I'm still too nervous to get a ticker (I don't want to know what's going on... a form of protection for now, I guess) and I doubt I'll be posting much but I will be reading.

Lots of love to you all (because I can't send gaviscon electronically!)

K.x


----------



## heart tree

Of course you can join! We have a few other newbies too. I didn't get a ticker until we identified a heartbeat and even then I was scared. It's so hard being PAL after recurrent losses. I hope you find comfort here. Are you getting betas done? Do you have an early scan? How far along did you get with your other pregnancies? I hope you end up here with us for the next 9 months.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome hopefulk, hope this is your sticky bean, sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi hopefulk welcome xc
Thanks heart very interesting x
Fili u testing tommorow? X


----------



## filipenko32

Yep testing everyday! Might do one at midnight! Gotta try to sleep at a reasonable time tonight so if I'm still posting at 4am uk time tell me off! Couldn't keep my eyes open this morning though!


----------



## tuckie27

Hi fili :) I'd be willing to bet you're pregnant! In my experience, if you're not preg, you see nothing at all and if you even see the faintest line then you are! They will just get darker and darker! Welcome :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi tuckie, thank you! Congratulations on your bfp, really hope this is a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm actually burning up now I feel as though I'm on fire, bet that's a clomid symptom. Or hopefully it is the oven preheating and it's going to work this time! My temp was 37 this morning so that's good too but it could all change!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I was always an evening tester, too. My 8dpo positive was vague in the morning but nice and visible (to my friend who I was staying with) come evening. Next morning it was light again :dohh:
What's your plan in early pregnancy with regards to scans/bloods?

Hi hopefulk, we are going to mix you up with our other hopeful! If you follow her footsteps, though, you're having twins!!! :haha:
In any case, you are never too early to join us and very welcome.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I did another at about 6pm today and it was there but def lighter - had to really squint! I have been drinking lots of water too so think I have got rid of that now. Holding my pee til midnight. Have stuffy nose too and really tight abdomen- now I'm shamelessly symptom spotting :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Sorry girls, have missed a lot in here but been in hospital again.

All details in my journal but was horrid experience and i hope i never have to go in again.

Hope all ok, will read back tomorrow. Need sleep now xx


----------



## daviess3

Hope ur ok puppy! X
Fili hot flushes r clomid babe, but stuffy nose was a pg symptom for me!! How exciting!! Can't believe u mayb pg Tom! So exciting! X


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I am getting excited now! I don't care if my hopes are dashed, it's more fun to be excited and then go on a downer rather than never be excited at all! Hope those tests haven't tricked me though! I would be amazing if it was a bfp. 
Pip I will go to Shehata for the intralipid as soon as I get a really convincing bfp, I am also going to start the heparin. Then I'm not sure. I always want to know what's going on by 6 weeks so will probably go for scan around 6-7 weeks. Here's hoping. Did anyone feel like they had a tight feeling lower abdomen?


----------



## filipenko32

Puppy sorry you're in hospital hun hope everything is ok??


----------



## croydongirl

Fili -I see pink on those tests for sure! I really hope that this is your forever bean :) Looking forward to seeing tomorrow's tests.

Puppy- So sorry you have been so sick again, hoping you are on the mend now and can stay that way.

Ladies, Seattle is having a beautiful day today. Our friends are in town and we took a walk around the lake and stopped for cupcakes at the end, fun treat.

I am starting to feel a bit of cramping now, think I might have overdone it on the walk so I am sitting with my feet up trying to relax. 

Hoping the rest of you are having a lovely restful Sunday too.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks croy! One I just did now was pretty much negative but hanging into hope as I think I've got implantation cramping now - never had it before but it feels like a pressure and sharp pains in the middle! :yipee: bring on the pain! Just sneezed and it hurt so much down there. Anyone else had that? Well still can't sleep and its 1.30 now so been looking for new songs on the you tube. I like this one but if you listen carefully I'm sure I can hear a xylophone playing 'Baa Baa Black Sheep' !!!! Can anyone else? Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad

Like the tune but the theme is a bit depressing!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you manage to rest up croy x x


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara- that made me laugh! I remember the steroid hunger, it's so intense! I would eat a meal while I was cooking another meal to eat. It's good to gain some weight early because later on you just feel full eating a little (at least I do)

Fili- I need to look back, didn't see test pics but think I missed them. I hope so much this is bfp for you!

Heart- neutral color, it's safari by Ben moore, other room (still will be spare bedroom for awhile) is amulet by Ben Moore, both a buttery shade of yellow, nursery a little warmer yellow. Will take pics now so you can see colors, I love them. Rooms used to be dark brown and dark brick red, they look much bigger now. Posting pics tomorrow, 

Croy- rest up! I've been having more round lig pain

Puppy- hope u r ok! Going to ur journal

Welcome hopefulk!! Another hopeful!! Hopefully the name brings you good luck too, funny thing is when I choose my name here I really wasn't that hopeful at all, I wanted jl06 as it's my initials and lucky number and name on other sites but it wouldn't let me use it. So I had to think about it while and thought what am I? Maybe hopeful? Lol! 

A good ice cream treat is skinny cow caramel drumsticks, try em if you like caramel with a little chocolate in the waffle cone. 

Will do a cheer for hearts cervix tomorrow- grow long cervix! Grow long! ( I think it's already gotten longer ;)

Fili- I did see the lines, forgot i saw them! Can definitely see a second one there


----------



## heart tree

Fili I became obsessed with that song for a while. Now that you mention it, I can hear baa baa black sheep! 

Croy I had low all over cramps for a week last week. I think I was my uterus growing out of my pelvis. Drink lots of water. Sounds like a lovely day. I miss the outdoors. Haven't even put shoes on since last Monday. 

Hopeful I can't wait to see those colors. Are you keeping the babies in the same room or are they getting different rooms? 

Thanks for the cervix cheer! I never thought I'd have so many people thinking about my cervix. Even my father is. That would have creeped me out in the past. Now I just feel like it's all so clinical.


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol on us all with your cervix on our minds! They will be in the same room for at least 2 years, The smaller room. we just wanted the other room ready for when the time comes. I really want them in the bigger room to start but it's a colder room, farthest from furnace and not a lot of sun. can maybe move them in there once they are in toddler beds.


----------



## justwaiting

Fili I just went back pages and pages for your tests. I see pink hun, I hope this is it. So so excited for you. keeping everything crossed for you.

Heart good luck with the scan today, sending lengthening vibes your way and hopefully a more vertical outlook on the world tomorrow!

All this talk of HUsbands leaving and dying, your gonna make me cry. I can't even think about Tom leaving me or dying. Horribly I'd prefer he die if he had to go though. Enough of that talk our men are going to grey and fat right along with us!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Can't wait for today's test fili we are all cheering you on!!

Heart good luck for today - praying for a good number for you!

Ahh puppy hope u are ok, popping over to your journal now to catch up


----------



## petitpas

Ah Pups, how awful! I have been very lucky to only have caring midwives but what you had to go through is horrible. Whoever heard of hg stopping at exactly 12 weeks :dohh: I know quite a few ladies (IRL, too) who continued on right to the end. It really isn't that uncommon :nope:
I hope your complaint reaches the right people and things are changed for the better very soon :hugs:
Do you have to give birth in that hospital or can you go somewhere else?

Fili, I heard the baa baa black sheep, too. How weird!
If you fancy a laugh go to the Eurovision.tv website and listen to some of the songs going up this year. I listened to Engelbert's and then the German entry. Whoever thinks we 'have a chance at winning' is deluded! :rofl: but it is fun. I'm going to ask hubby to possibly figure out a way of me watching the semi finals during labour (ducky is coming during Eurovision week). DH hates the programme but it cracks me up so I hope it will distract me from the pains.

Have you tested this morning? I always go by the colour of my wee rather than how long I held it in for. If it is clear or pale yellow it isn't worth testing with.


----------



## sara1

Hi all :hi:
Welcome Hopefulk!
Puppy- I'm so sorry you've been in hospital. Really hope you're ok :hugs:
Fili... sending buckets of sticky bean :dust: your way. Your symptoms sound right on the money! And I'm waiting on that next pick too!

Heart- I've been trying to think up a snappy cervix lengthening cheer, but I can't find anything that rhymes with cervix... mervix, worvix hervix... I could write a jabberwocky version and make something up :haha:

Hopeful- I'm taking some heart in what you said. Fingers crossed that my appetite will taper off after I stop the roids. Just made some nice fava bean and cardamon soup...perfect! Clearly I'm doing penance for the sins of gluttony I committed yesterday.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls.

All the details are in my journal and the subsequent complaint letter for the shocking treatment received


----------



## Neversaynever

Just nipping in to say I'm still reading just not posting at the mo...playing catch up :haha:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

Any tests today fili or are ya still snoring ya head off????? :haha:


----------



## daviess3

At work just popping in for a fili update!! Lol where r u..... Get out of bed as the queen of jetlag trust me when i say you need to push through it lol!! Get busy make urself stay awake!!! Wow bossy head on today! 

Afm i feel like my stomach is tight like i eaten too much to quick! An as usual constipated lol!! Doctors on thursday! X

Pups i havent seen your journal i will check when i get home i hope your ok xx

Heart good luck today hun but I no princess heart will be okay! x


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls thanks for all your lovely mags :hugs: well I am having a bad day! My tests are borderline not too fussed about that as it's so early still (7dpo) But we went to see a free consultant this morning (arranged after our trisomy loss) and he was really hopeful and just put it down to bad luck etc etc and said we'd be successful. That was good but when I mentioned clomid he said I shouldnt have taken that and I'm more likely to miscarry now!!! The doctor who gave it me was a consultant too and never mentioned this risk and said we should go ahead and try. I'm not sure I believe it, what do you think? It's put me on a bit of a downer now, but then I think of Davies :yipee:. To top it all off, for those who know about my White lie to my hubby, I had to say I got the clomid from my gp as he asked where I got it from, hubby was there, and now he's going to write a letter to my gp - you know for the standard report they do after they've seen you. :dohh: :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart hope you're ok and not too nervous about your scan :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Fili- They say if you take clomid for several cycles in a row it can make you more likely to miscarry because it can thin your uterine lining... thus making implantation less secure. But with only one cycle you shouldn't have anything to worry about. I took it this cycle and got my bfp and seem to have implanted just fine (this is me :thumbup: crossing everything I've got to cross right now). Don't let it get you down!!!


----------



## sara1

Yikes about the hubby part... I didn't tell mine either, he's total averse to self-medicating. He hasn't a clue :shhh:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara :hugs: x x xfeel so much better now!  . He will thank me 'when' it all works out won't he!?! As it was, he was telling me off for self medicating (he thinks I got it from a gp and I must have pressured him to give it to me). I got it from a very good consultant specialist and he would have told me about the risks but his exact words were: let's get you pregnant! So I said I emailed this consultant to check with him before taking it! Oh what a tangled web! :blush:. He really didn't need to know at the time though.


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - my RE is a surgeon, obgyn, all around genius lady that I LOVE and she had me on clomid for 3 cycles, my lining didn't thin, she just said I wouldn't stay on it for alot of cycles as it can make your lining thin.
many girls are fine on just clomid, (there's a whole clomid girls forum on babycenter). 

i liked injectibles as they supply the chemicals for you, rather than clomid which has your brain make more of the chemicals. 

puppy- a girl in my group on the babycenter forum has had hypermesis the entire time, puking nearly every day, she is due in a month I think? and she is grateful for the pregnancy as it will be her first child after losses, but she can't wait to give birth and stop the puking. hoping it doesn't last the entire time for you!

hi to everyone! nice to see you NSN! I have to run, gotta work, be back later for heart's cervix update


----------



## puppycat

oooh I missed all the excitement Fili, any pics that I missed??


----------



## filipenko32

Dodgy pics pups! They were looking like positives but not so sure now!! I think I willed them pink with wanna get preggo eyes telepathically. Getting loads of cm which is a good sign though, temp 37 and had cramps last night. 2 more days till final d day. Hope you're ok and resting up :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, :hugs: well if your obgyn did it then I feel completely reassured now. And you could ovulated on your own too couldn't you? X x x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the cervix cheers and wishes! I'm driving myself today. Tim really had to go to work. It will be ok though. If, for some reason, I get a horrible number, he'll take the bus to the hospital from work and will drive me home. We're both feeling like that's not going to happen though. 

Fili as you know I posted in your journal. There are so many ups and downs to this whole process. I've been amazed at my ability to be in the best mood ever and then 2 minutes later can be in the worst mood. The hormones don't help either! 

Puppy, you've been through so much. I hope you find someone who will take you more seriously. The kind of treatment you had was criminal.

Hi everyone else. Hope it's a good Monday. Well, as good as a Monday can be.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart :hugs: omg don't know what I'd do without you girls! Betting your cervix will be 3.6!


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - the one thing clomid can do is give you hostile cervical mucous, it's hostile because it blocks the sperm from entering as much as it can. that's why I did IUI the third time on clomid as it shoots the sperm up so far that it bypasses the cervical mucous.
and that time I got preg, but also had early m/c (but I wasn't on lovenox or prednosine that time either).

here's pics of the soon to be nursery, office now. will be getting room darkening shades too. I think the dresser/changing table will go under the windows, a crib will be where the desk is and a crib will be on the opposite wall too. it's a tight squeeze! 10 ft by 10 ft and the one wall has an angle where the corner of the wall would be so I lose some space there too
my puppy is in the one pic ;)


----------



## filipenko32

That's a great space hopeful, and look at your dog having a look too!, so cute! Will you put motifs on the walls and things like that? 2 of everything!!


----------



## hopeful23456

I have 2 wall things, will be safari/jungle animals themed with a koala (i LOVE them). will get decals for the walls and have 2 wall hangings with koala, crocodile, some other animal, giraffes, rhino, etc...will post more pics when I hang stuff and get cribs in there, cribs should come this week but they will share the room with the desk for awhile.

this is how worried i get, i am planning on googling the best way to hang things so they won't have any chance of falling on a baby. but will probably just end up using nails with those angled things for hanging pictures ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful that's so lovely you're making my tear up! :cry: will you post pics? 
What about nails and glue stuff like no more nails! Double the power!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok just did another test, 7dpo, and it is a broad evap line with the very faintest hint of pink in the right light :haha:. My :holly: are huge too! Were all your positives 8dpo+?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, can we see a pic? I did the hcg trigger shot and I tested every day to test out the trigger. But it never fully went away and then started getting darker. So I can't tell you exactly when I got my bfp because it might have still been the trigger shot.

Hopeful, try living in earthquake land! I can't hang anything over the crib! We don't have anything hanging over our bed too. Too risky. 

Love the wall colors. I actually googled them last night as I was too impatient! The furniture will look beautiful.

I thought your puppy was a cat at first glance! LOL!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls am just being a bit hormonal or is channing Tatum looking hotter than ever these days! I really want to see his new film, don't care about the plot so much, he's so lush, i love his smile! Swoon! Oh dear, I'm like a teenager again!!https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...Q&biw=1024&bih=690&sei=eNp5T_j1CIjQ0QWw5bipDQ


----------



## heart tree

Fili you can look at my tests if you want. I have them posted on the front page of my journal. I recorded them as days past the trigger. I took the trigger 2 days before OV. So the ones that say 10 DPT are actually 8 dpo. The IC is very light, but if you squint, there is a line. You can see it a little better on the 10 DPT FRER, but barely.


----------



## heart tree

He's cute but a little too young for my taste. I prefer a manly man. Bring on the chest hair!


----------



## filipenko32

It's so faint there's no way it would come out, not as good as 6dpo for some reason. As soon as I get a half convincing one again I'll post.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha well here's some news for you heart he's actually our age!! He's in his 30s. Yeah I prefer chest hair too but I really fancy him haha! Maybe that's a sign of pregnancy when my channing radar goes up! will look at your tests now :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - my +hpt was 9dpo - REALLY hoping that this is it for you!!!!

Heart - Good luck today, Looking forward to hearing GOOD news later.

Hopeful - I love that space. I cannot wait to see nurseries come together. I always had a bit of a fixation about nurseries even before we were pregnant! I cannot wait to do ours and will def. be taking pics along the way.

Had a busy, busy weekend and school starts again today. I can't believe break is done already! I just said goodbye to friend who stayed with us last night, and doing guest room laundry. I think I am trying to put off school as much as possible. Once I start and log on to classes I know I will have projects to do! ha ha

Sun is trying to come out. I am going to try and take a walk before it totally loses the battle with the clouds!


----------



## puppycat

heart tree said:


> I thought your puppy was a cat at first glance! LOL!

This just messed with my head! Lol

Fili I got my faint bfp at 9dpo, didn't get a sniff at 8dpo :(


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I think they are like your 10dpt, I can see a hint of a line there.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I usually got a bfp at 9dpo. This is the only time I got it at 8dpo.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, that room is going to be gorgeous!

Since you were speaking of safety,what are you going to do about the blinds? Is there a way to make them safe?


----------



## daviess3

Fili I had very very faint at 9dpo could of been evap though so really didn't believe until 11dpo when it was quite dark on a boots test! It was in the toilets at heathrow airport I finally realised I was pg! Lol! So exciting! 
Fili as for the clomid i did lots of research into mc an clomid as I didn't get told this either!! But when I went to st Mary's they said carry on taking it there's very little evidence would only b if it effected ur lining after prolonged use, but that's what I needed to get prego an it worked so i would recommend it! X


----------



## sara1

Channing Tatum :rofl: You guys are cracking me up! I guess I'm out of the loop I had to google him... I tend to go more for the Clive Owen look. I'm also on the 'say yes to chest hair team'... just as long as it doesn't extend up over the shoulders and down the back :sick: 

HOpeful- Your colours are lovely, warm and soft, just right. Can't wait to see the pics with the furniture.

Fili- I got my bfp at 10 dpo, and even then it was so faint I didn't show it to my husband because I was sure he'd have me committed. 

Good luck Heart


----------



## puppycat

Lol we had a discussion a few hundred pages back about how hairy our men were too :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Fili, he was born in 1980! That's soooo not "my age!" I was born in 1974. I've always gone for older men. Sorry, but he's a baby to me. My husband was born in 1969. That's more my speed. Late 30's early 40's. 

Puppy, that's so funny! I can see why it messed with your head! LOL!


----------



## puppycat

Hubbie was born is 74 too Heart. I'm a baby, 85 for me


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, and the hair must stick to the chest only. Sara, you must see a lot of hairy guys in Greece! And the hair is in all the wrong places! LOL.


----------



## heart tree

You are a baby Pups. I'm an oldie but a goodie! At least my husband is older than me. I can always feel young next to him.


----------



## sara1

I'm '75, Hubby's '67... I like the age difference, somehow if feels just right. 

Lol.. hairy Greek men. The worst is the 'I wax my chest hair and am waiting for it to grow back before I can wax it again' look. Chest stubble. Yuk.


----------



## puppycat

Lush! My hubbie has hair EVERYWHERE! *cough*


----------



## heart tree

:rofl:

My hubby does have a few "strays" that aren't on his chest! LOL! But I still prefer that to the bare chested look.

Oh that in between wax phase must be an awful look/feel. And most Greek men have dark, thick hair, so it must be very noticeable. 

Apparently there is a downside to manscaping!


----------



## hopeful23456

pip- i'm just getting roller shades where you tug a little and they roll back up so no strings anywhere to pull them up. they make them in some cool natural materials now (at least from what i saw in the store). the cheaper roll up shades are those white vinyl ones (i had those as a kid) and they work great too but i just want them in different colors with different materials. i just thought that type would be the least likely for anyone to get stuck in as they have no strings.

puppy - a girl at work thought my dog was a cat too!

you all and your hairy men! 

fili- i was like heart, hcg trigger shot never tested out so not sure when bfp would have shown up. maybe was the lightest at 9 dpo in morning? otherwise usually tested at night, that way i had an excuse if it wasn't dark enough line, that the pee was too dilute


----------



## puppycat

Don't tell him i showed u this!!
 



Attached Files:







38230_1512475421423_6272198_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## heart tree

OMG Pups!!! :rofl: He would KILL you if he knew you just did that!!! 

But I'm glad you did!


----------



## heart tree

Why does everyone else in the picture seem to be fully clothed and not at all interested in the fact that he's dressed like that? :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

To be fair he does it for charity and has done so every year since I've known him.

Our bike club has a yearly rally. The ladies love him because they have bellies full of beer and the men get threatened with a lap full of Gareth so they put money in too! lol


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: with all this hairy banter! I prefer older men usually in real life, don't like baby faced men but my hubby is a year younger than me! Well more than! He is 81 and I'm 79 - he's younger than channing! I thought channing was about 33. Don't like those Essex boys who shave their chests either. :sick:

Love the pic! Is there anything under the tutu pups or is it scottish style?


----------



## puppycat

Haha Fili I made him wear something under it but it was a shocking pink thong he chose!!


----------



## filipenko32

:haha:


----------



## heart tree

That is priceless Puppy! A real man isn't afraid to wear a pink thong and tutu for charity! Love it.


----------



## bumpyplease

You girls are cracking me up tonight! My man is fairly hair free. Fili did u say u were 79' and your hubby is 81' me and the oh are the same but the other way round I'm '81!!! Oh and channing Tatum is seriously hot I like him in that dancing film. 

Will be stalking for your update later hearty. Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah he is a good sport doing that! 
Heart I don't see your age as that much different, in my head I group it as 30s etc I think I will only start to feel old when I'm 50 but even then I'll probably be on here trying to squeeze out another positive pregnancy test! :haha:. Ohh think you'll be on your way to see your baby now!:yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that's funny bumps! Yep and chaining is sooooo gorge in that dancing film, you know that girl is his girlfriend in real life? Grrrr


----------



## filipenko32

Chaining:haha: yeah I would like to chain him up!! Oh dear bit frisky tonight!


----------



## sara1

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: OMG Puppy... and a shocking pink thong, that's fantastic! Way to go the extra mile for a good cause!

Happily for me dh isn't your typical hairy Greek... honestly, it might have been a deal breaker :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Haha all this talk of hairy men lol! My hubby isn't a waxed Essex boy lol! He has bit of chest hair not loads though an I smooth natural back I love his back! Sorry ladies but I can't do hairy! Lol! My hubby is 1976 I'm 1981!! X

In bed was hoping for heart update?? X


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I'm waiting for heart too! Davies your man is a real man!


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm stalking for heart too! It's 4:41 here now, she's 2 hours behind me


----------



## daviess3

Haha fili! Defo all man! X
Gettin kicks at mo I love it! So tired but enjoy it to much to sleep! X


----------



## daviess3

Hi hopeful what times she going? X


----------



## puppycat

Enjoying some kicks atm too, lying in bed.

Still can't quite believe there's a baby in there! Even tho i heard HB in hosp Saturday night! Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Davies heart went for a scan at 9pm our time, hope she's ok :-(


----------



## petitpas

Heaaaaaaaaaaart! Get on here! Don't you know how many people are waiting for your update???!!! :brat:

Pups, that picture is hilarious! What a great husband you have!

Hopeful, I've got a blind in ducky's room and have been wondering how safe it is... I'm not sure a roll-up is for us, though, as the neighbours look right down into that room :(


----------



## petitpas

Fili: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope she posts soon I'm worried :-(


----------



## heart tree

Sorry it took so long. It was a long scan then I had to call my husband, mom and employer.

So it hasn't improved, but it hasn't gotten worse either. They were measuring between 2.5 and 3.0. Quite a huge range if you ask me. There is no evidence of funneling which is good. I could see the cervix. Baby's head was right up against it. They had me bear down and the cervix didn't change which is very good. The doctor was young and had another person do a scan as well. They saw the same thing. Closed, and not shortening when bearing down. They pressed on my belly to put pressure on the cervix and poked it with the vaginal probe. It didn't open or shorten at all. They all felt that this was very good news. They said they weren't against more bed rest though just for peace of mind. They want to rescan me in 2 weeks. They did say that I didn't need to be super strict with the bed rest, which I tend to agree with. I will take short walks and make sure to walk around the house. They don't want my muscles to atrophy or to get deep vein thrombosis.

I need to talk to my doctor now, but I know she'll be fine with me continuing bed rest. My employer will probably cut my hours to part time if I continue with bed rest. I don't care at this point. This baby is far too important.

They took a lot of time looking at the baby this time. I'll post the pics I got. They confirmed again that it's a girl. Baby was very busy! I asked how they weighed her. They measure the femur, belly circumference and head circumference. All were measuring perfectly. She weighs 512 grams or 1.1 pounds.

I feel ok. I know it could have been much worse. I feel like this little girl is going to be in here for a while.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh thank god! That's ok, it sounds like mixing it up is the best plan. I'm glad they were so thorough. It's good that you could bear down and your cervix could take the pressure, that must give you peace of mind. Bet you feel really drained after all that! Thanks for posting, hope you can go and have a rest now after all that. Did they recommend anything like special anti clotting stockings or heparin while youre on bed rest? I suppose if you're mixing it up too then that's not necessary. So relieved you're ok! Can :sleep: now and I am actually tired!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah and work can definitely take a back burner, sounds like your employer is pretty good anyway :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

So happy to hear that heart! Perfect size too!


----------



## heart tree

Some pics of her face. She's starting to look like a real human now. They did a lot of 4D so I got to watch her move a lot. She's quite active!


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/446e0280.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/ee9e193b.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I don't think they're worried about clots as long as I'm somewhat active which I plan to be.

One thing I forgot to mention is that I drove myself there which is a good 30 minutes. Then I parked far away and had to walk. So I was putting a lot of pressure on my cervix for a good 45 minutes before the scan. It makes me feel like the scan was a better representation after some stress on the cervix. 

I'm so out of shape though! I was so winded walking from the parking garage to the office. It's amazing how quickly you can lose your stamina after not being active for 10 days!


----------



## hopeful23456

She is precious heart!!! Love the pics


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys sorry been missing all day not long in from painting again so tired mum arrives tomorrow got our fridge freezer wash machine carpet for aarrons room and getin money sorted it's been a productive day been up since 5am again sorry not had time too catch up properly I have my anatomy scan wed I believe that's what's happening then at 11.50 I think just wanna say Amanda amazing scan hun she is gorgeous and good news about the cervix xxx 


Off to bed now as I mega need sleep I will try stay jn contact as much as I can while mum is here xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Amanda I love the pictures of her face, so precious!! I want to get that kind of scan, they just look so much more like people than in the 2d ones!


----------



## daviess3

Congrats Amanda fab news she's gorgeous! Xx
Where's Lou? Anyone heard from her, she busy with her bubba hope he being a good boy for his mum x
Can't sleep an wake up headacjey! X


----------



## sara1

Morning all.

Heart that is one beautiful picture! It sounds like you've come up with a plan with your doctors which is careful but still gives you a reasonable about of flexibility. And the fact that you'd been so active (driving and all) before does seem like a really good indication that your cervix is holding up ok. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxxx up bright and breezy xx


----------



## daviess3

Morning lovely x


----------



## petitpas

Heart, that all sounds very positive - I love how everyone is taking such good care of you!
You know, I had to giggle when you said 'they' had you bear down. I have an image of you striking an Amazonian pose standing up with your legs wide apart and bent but with a cable dangling out and a gaggle of people as an audience :rofl:

I'm glad the news is good but you still get to be careful. This means you get to rest for most of the day but can still run to the baby shop opposite, right?!

As for dvt prophylaxis, you could get yourself some flight stockings to wear and make sure you move your feet every so often. The movement that gets the blood flowing back up your leg is pulling your foot upwards (toes towards knees). It is very easy but efficient.
Maybe your doc can refer you to a physiotherapist who can give you other safe exercises to do whilst lying down? You have a lot more than ten days of weakening ahead of you...

Oh, and what gorgeous pictures of your little girl! Who cares about work when you have such a cute face to look forward to :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Happy 23 weeks, hopeful!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart she is gorgeous!!! You must be over the moon!! I can't believe how clear those images are. 

Negative test for sure this morning! One more day left till I am considering myself out. Wonder why my tests looked better at 6dpo! So strange! I will test again today of course. 
Got to go and see that counsellor today, really don't want to she doesn't help me at all, in fact I dread going!


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely pics heart - so clear! glad your cervix has not got any worse, that is definitely reassuring to hear! hope you feel ok about things?

ahh fili that sucks! still routing for you though sweetie, and if it doesnt happen this month at least your long awaited AF will be here and then you can have another shagathon next month! your sig says hoping to be preg early may so hopefully that will come true!

2 days till my 12 week dating scan - eeeeek!!!!!! x


----------



## petitpas

Oooh, bumpy, what a milestone :happydance: fingers crossed all goes well and you can let out a huge sigh of relief!

Fili, sorry it isn't looking so good :hugs:
It wouldn't be the worst thing to have a good witchy clearout before letting in a new tenant next cycle. Still, keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow fxfxfxfxfx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Great news about your cervix. Looks like little one is snug and sound in there for a while. She's beautiful, I love those face shots!

Fili- I got a VERY FAINT bfp at 9dpo. At 8 dpo I got nothing at 9 dpo it was so faint I had to wait over 5 minutes and squint to see the line. :haha: I hope you do get your bfp this month, waiting til May wouldn't be awful, but April is better. :flower:

Puppy- I love the pic of your hubby! Takes a real man to pull of a pink tu tu. 

I'm a '78 and hubby's a '75. He's got hair everywhere, but I don't mind it. His sexiness comes from within. He's a great guy who loves me and loves God. Nothin' sexier than that.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks pip! Your post to heart made me laugh, about bearing down. 

Fili- sorry for bfn, you still have a chance though. If AF comes, would you be able to do a monitored cycle next time on Clomid with IUI? It takes the guesses out of it all. 

Jenny- painting just wipes a person out! Glad you feel better this morning. 

Hi Davies - papaya week again!

Hi mom2! 

Bumpy- im excited for your scan!


----------



## heart tree

Pip I am an Amazonian woman, hear me roar! :rofl:

Fili I'm so sorry honey. It's so confusing isn't it. But like the others have said, if it isn't a BFP then at least there isn't a guessing game to figure out when AF will come. 

Bumpy I'm so happy for you. The 12 week scan is a huge milestone. I'm sitting in amazement for you. 

Jen you sound so positive. You are getting settled into your new place, no more MIL, and your mom is coming! How wonderful for you!

Happy 23 weeks Hopeful! Still a papaya next week too. And I found out we'll be eggplants for 5 weeks. No fair! One more week until V day!

Davies how are you? How is the heartburn?

Hi Mom2! 

I can't stop looking at my baby's face. Tim is amazed too. She looks so real now. When I get my next scan in 2 weeks she'll have some fat on her face. I hope I get the same woman to do the scan. She was adamant about getting a cute picture for me. Being high risk has its advantages!


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 23 weeks hopeful!


----------



## croydongirl

I guess we just have to imagine our papayas getting bigger over the next few weeks! Happy 23 weeks! I cannot wait to hit the magic 24. Only a week and a half to go I guess. I just know that my anxiety will lessen at that point...until I realise that I have to actually birth this thing!
Not that I want him to be born until much later than 24 weeks, but knowing that they would try to save him if he was born just gives me peace about any new strange twinges.
Definitely feeling some stretching the past couple of days. Haven't had that for a while so it scared me but I guess I am just having a growth spurt to make sure there is room for little boy. He is kicking and cartwheeling a storm so that feels reassuring. I am not sure if we ever to really get to stop worrying.

Fili - sorry today's test didn't give you your positive. I know you'll get it soon!


----------



## croydongirl

heart tree said:


> Happy 23 weeks Hopeful! Still a papaya next week too. And I found out we'll be eggplants for 5 weeks. No fair! One more week until V day!

no fair, I don't even like eggplant!


----------



## heart tree

Jen, when is your anatomy scan? I don't have it on the front page. Anyone else have scans to add?

We need some more gender scans!!! Too many yellows on the front page. I'm impatient!


----------



## heart tree

Croy those aches are normal. Unless they are accompanied by contractions, but you would have mentioned that. It is crazy to think that they went in so tiny but come out so big! Scary! 

V day is minor comfort to me, but obviously it's much better for them to cook in there much longer.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - i have a growth scan on friday the 6th at 1:10 central and my glucose test is thurs, apr 12th and a scan that day too. can't wait to see how big these kids are. i'm getting kicked all the time, feel them right now


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful, I'll update the front page. I have my glucose test on Apr 13. Don't eat sugar the night before or that morning. I've read it can make you fail the test.


----------



## croydongirl

I have a doctor appointment on Thursday so I will find out when I have my glucose test. 
I don't even know exactly what the test involves.

Heart, thanks for the no sugar tip. I have been snacking on mini eggs like they are going out of style! I will have to restrict myself around that test! ha ha
I don't think I am having contractions. I still feel a little naive about what they would feel like but I am hoping I would be able to tell if I was having them!

Yesterday, I scared myself because I set up camp at a local coffee shop to be a good student, you know! I read and wrote and completed assignments and finished off a huge strawberry italian soda and some water without moving because I was concentrating so hard. After a few hours I got up to pack my stuff away and could barely stand straight, I was in so much pain. I freaked out (on the inside) I went to the bathroom and peed for what felt like forever. And then I walked home. The pain was helped by both the peeing and the stretching while I walked. By the time I got home, just a few blocks away I was feeling pretty normal. I think my bladder had just got painfully full. But I need to make sure that doesn't happen again. It scared me!
Didn't feel like a good mama in that moment!


----------



## heart tree

Croy I talked to a nurse about my Braxton Hicks yesterday and she told me that they can be triggered from a full bladder. She said to pee more often. I'm not saying that's what you had yesterday, but just be mindful of peeing more often. Don't let your bladder get to the painfully full state. 

Glad it went away! You are a good mama! I'm sure baby boy didn't even notice.


----------



## hopeful23456

croy- i've been having growing pains too, when i wake up in the morning, i stretch out to stretch my belly and it feels hard when i'm stretching and then it's normal again when i stop - feels strange but good. 

ok - i got an email from thebump.com and we are pomegranates this week! I wish they would have that on our tickers! it says "the next task at hand for baby; sprouting 2 teeny-tiny nipples" LOL

all i think about is babies, it's getting harder and harder to focus on work or anything else!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls my doctor made me drink a bottle of lucazade before having the test so he could 'push me to my limit' and I still passed it. Hope that's helpful! X


----------



## daviess3

Heart my heartburn is still lurking on an off!! The joys lol! Bloatedness still no bowel movement! Lol! X

Hopeful happy 23 weeks!!! Yay!!! X

Hi everyone else fili any new tests? X


----------



## filipenko32

I'm getting evap lines on 10mius 8dpo hubby can see them, I got sickness and an achy right boob, all could be af related but someone else on the pregnancy pics thread had evaps at 8dpo and then got a positive on a superdrug test at 9dpo so I'm wondering whether to just run out and get some superdrug ones? Davies you used superdrug ones as I remember didn't you?


----------



## heart tree

Croy the test basically has you drink a sugary drink in 5 minutes. Then they test your blood an hour later. If you fail, you have to do it again, but they check your blood every hour for 3 hours. 

Hopeful, that link you sent from the Bump does show that our fruit changes, but the size of the baby doesn't, which seems odd to me. I wish they would change the fruit on the tickers since they do on their website. 

I know what you mean. I could spend all day thinking about my baby and looking things up online. If I decrease to part time, I already know how I'll fill my time!

Davies I don't envy you. I haven't had any constipation. I really hope it's a pregnancy symptom I never get. But I know it's quite common.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I'm still holding onto hope for you!!!


----------



## daviess3

Yes fili I done every test going this preg was boots tests! At heathrow airport haha so classy! Lol! I was beaming on boarding lol! X

Heart tell me bout it fruit water fibre dunno what more I can do lol! How r u? X
I want fruit change!!!! I may go on strike an get a different ticker lol! Who am I kidding I no I won't! X

I spend most days thinking about pregnancy but I still don't fully except I'm preg! But then thinking back to my bfp excitement feels like moons ago! I feel like I except pregnancy but it doesn't sink in I'm actually going to have a bubba!! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies I thought about changing my ticker too, but I like the fruit! 

It does feel like ages ago when we got our bfps. Is it me or does it feel like things are moving more slowly now. They were going so fast for a while but now I feel like time is dragging. Could be the effect of being on the couch every day. I'm just itching to get to the third tri and into the 30+ weeks. Once our babies are in the 30's there is such a good chance that they'll be ok. I'm getting impatient now. I just want to know everything is going to be ok. 

It is strange to think that there will be a baby at the end of this! I hope you get a picture of your baby at your cervix scan. It does help to make it more real when you can see them.


----------



## pink80

Heart - Glad your scan was ok :thumbup:

Fili - I started testing with the 10miu tests at 7dpo.... I posted them in my journal everyday (it starts here https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...w-baby-after-2-mmc-omg-omg-omg-pg154-152.html - if you want to have a look through) I got some 'evap' type lines so decided to test with a FRER at 10dpo and got a feint but clear line xx


----------



## croydongirl

Good to know the full bladder could have been the cause. I have no idea what it was for sure, but i do know that i have zero desire to experience it again so I will be setting an alarm to remind me to pee if I have to! ha ha


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I am also struggling to drop the kids off at the pool on a regular schedule. I feel totally jam packed right now. I am ready for a big drop off today...fingers crossed.
My bowels like to wait until I am in public and there is only one bathroom, or no fan in the bathroom to make it a really memorable and embarrassing experience! ha ha


----------



## daviess3

Haha Croy to funny!! I have to b in my own toilet! An with noone about lol! X
I agree heart I think when we get to 30 weeks will go quickly! I need to see bubs again for it to sink in! I'm going on my own thurs! Coz hubby's gotta work! It's the first one he missed so I can't moan but feel bit gutted! An it's cervix internal scan so don't wanna just take anyone! X


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink :hugs: I will look at those. 
Thanks for your support everyone, just done a superdrug one and it's as White as snow! :xmas8: 
Still holding on for tomorrow! 
And you girls better believe you're getting a baby at the end because you are!! :baby: some more than others :baby::baby::haha:. Ive been following the story of a triplet lady on here! She had three fraternal boys. She had been ttc for 3 years and on her 3rd wedding anniversary she conceived triplets! She hasnt posted for a while as I think she is very busy. She was on clomid and it was her third round. All the 3s! You just never know what's going to happen in this game do you? X x


----------



## heart tree

Pink happy 6 weeks! Good luck on your scan on Thursday. 

Your tests look a lot like Fili's! Exciting!


----------



## jenny25

Hey Amanda and hopeful thank you mum arrives in London station in 20 min Paul is away to get her for me my scan is tomorrow at 11.50 I think need to check my book we are moving thus eve now and our electrical stuff was delivered today i just have aarrons room to paint the bathroom our room as the kitchen can wait let me see if I have photos of our work in progress xx


----------



## puppycat

Fili here's my SD at 9dpo - very faint, nowt at 8dpo.

Don't give up hope :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1147.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

Here's my hair girlies, whatcha think??
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1393.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy - how do you sleep in that hair? I would be itching all night! 

pink - happy 6 weeks!


----------



## puppycat

Haha, initially it was hard but now I'm used to it. I did it last Thursday so have had plenty of time to get used to it. It doesn't itch too much atm, probably will as time goes by


----------



## heart tree

I love it!


----------



## Tititimes2

Oh heart!! So wonderful. It's amazing just how real it is with the pics. Yay!


----------



## filipenko32

Love your hair puppy!! Cool hair! 
Thanks for your pic :hugs: gives me a lot of hope! But I don't know if ive made a mistake with my dates: I got my first peak on cd12 and a positive opk then but the positive opk didn't last long at all! The second peak was cd 13 and I'm now cd20. So how many days past ov am i?? :dohh: 
Ps check out pip's journal she looks amazing in her sari!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I am new to this thread and have been waiting to join since my last MC on March 6th. Reading your stories and seeing quite a bunch of you half-way there gave me strength. Plus, this thread makes me laugh!!!

I like both younger and older men. Hot is hot! DH is younger than me. 

Puppy, The shot of your biker man in the pink tutu made me lol. 

I am hesitantly, happy to announce my HCG is 12 and my progesterone is 11.2 about 10DPO. I go back for another blood draw and a progesterone shot tomorrow with my new, very proactive Dr. I am about 11 DPO and did not want to wait to join.

This is the 3rd time I am pregnant this year, so we won't truly count it until we see a healthy heart beat. That has never happened yet, after a blighted ovum in January and a MC at 5 weeks in March.

I look at this as Step 1.

I am happy to be part of this very supportive community.


----------



## hopeful23456

welcome kat and congrats! are you in the US or UK? all my mc's were early too, before anything formed in a sac


----------



## KatM

hopeful23456 said:


> welcome kat and congrats! are you in the US or UK? all my mc's were early too, before anything formed in a sac

Hi Hopeful,
Thank you for the warm welcome. I am in the States. So sorry for your 4 losses. The furthest I got was an empty sac. I am soooooo happy for you now. It gives me great hope.

Are you able to relax and enjoy?


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome kat! Good luck to you! I am the only non preggo on this thread, can't leave my friends!! hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Kat! Step 1 accomplished. Onto step 2. The heartbeat. Do you have an early scan scheduled? Congrats on your new bfp. We're glad to have you. What State do you live in?

Fili, weren't you a teacher? LOL! You would be 7-8 dpo. Super early for a distinct bfp still.


----------



## heart tree

Actually Fili, let me revise. Do you know how long it takes you to OV after a positive. Some women can OV up to 36 hours after a positive Opk. Usually for me I would OV within 12 hours of a positive. So I would say at the very max you would be 8 dpo but could be 6 dpo.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: Yeah but I don't know when to count it from. I got my surge in the middle of cd12 so egg could have even released 36 hours after that couldn't it? Which would make me 7dpo! :yipee: either way I need to chill!


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha great minds think alike! ^^^ but your maths is better than mine! 36 hours is over a day lol! :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

I'm horrible at math so that's not saying much about your math skills :rofl:

But yes, you still have plenty of time. I'm going to remain hopeful and excited for you.


----------



## Tititimes2

hopeful- 23 weeks!?!? Yay!!


----------



## LeeC

Heart. I just noticed your EDD is on my birthday. Yay !!! x


----------



## heart tree

Lee I was hoping you were coming on here to tell us about a bfp. But your birthday being my EDD is the next best thing!


----------



## KatM

filipenko32 said:


> Welcome kat! Good luck to you! I am the only non preggo on this thread, can't leave my friends!! hope this is your sticky bean!

Thanks for the warm welcome fili. I send you much baby dust! It looks like you will be testing shortly.



heart tree said:


> Welcome Kat! Step 1 accomplished. Onto step 2. The heartbeat. Do you have an early scan scheduled? Congrats on your new bfp. We're glad to have you. What State do you live in?
> 
> Fili, weren't you a teacher? LOL! You would be 7-8 dpo. Super early for a distinct bfp still.

I am going to see my Dr. tomorrow to get a progesterone shot and to go over our plan. I haven't asked him about a scan yet, but I definitely intend to get an early scan. I currently live in Austin, TX, but would like to move to Manhattan Beach, CA shortly. How about you?


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome Kat :wave: Good luck on your next HCG draw!


----------



## heart tree

Oh that's great that you're going to get progesterone! And yes, an early scan is something to push for. 6 weeks is usually the norm. Anything before that can be inconclusive. I got one at 5 weeks an 4 days because they were monitoring for an ectopic due to my history. They saw an irregular gestational sac and no yolk sac. I was told I was going to miscarry. I had another scan with a separate doctor at exactly 6 weeks and they saw a heartbeat and the sac was perfect! 

I live in Berkeley, CA. That's quite a move from Austin to Manhattan Beach! It will be great to have another California girl!


----------



## sara1

Happy 23 weeks Hopeful!

Happy 6 weeks Pink!

Welcome Kat... hope everything goes well for you this time around. I'm still in early stages as well and it can be nerve racking... I don't think I'll really relax until I see a heartbeat, or maybe I get to second tri, or honestly until after my kids leave for college... :haha: Notice I said kids, plural, and here I am still cooking the first. Clearly I have issues.

Fili- I'm still keeping everything crossed for you. You are inspirationally positive! Seriously, your posts are so upbeat they make me smile every time!!

Afm- It's 11:45pm, I just got home and I'm exhausted... I'm going to sleep like the dead!:sleep: Hope everyone's having a great week.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, how are you doing? Anymore betas? What about a scan?


----------



## heart tree

Sweet dreams Sara.


----------



## puppycat

I'd say you were 7dpo, I'd say 24hrs form first 'peak' or positive opk so ov on cd13 x


----------



## tuckie27

heart tree said:


> Tuckie, how are you doing? Anymore betas? What about a scan?

No more betas, dr. said she felt good about these in comparison to my last ones and said keep taking my progesterone and we'll wait for my scan, which is a week from today! I'm so nervous/excited! My hubby won't be able to come with me, so I'm thinking I'll take video with my camera phone if we see a heartbeat :)


----------



## puppycat

Oops I didn't refresh the page after I got out the bath and you've all posted loads!

Can I ask you girls to pray for my friend, DH has just gone to take her to A&E because she's 7 weeks preg and passing clots, no pain though. It's her first ever pregnancy of 3yrs trying and about 7 rounds of clomid at 100mg


----------



## puppycat

KatM said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this thread and have been waiting to join since my last MC on March 6th. Reading your stories and seeing quite a bunch of you half-way there gave me strength. Plus, this thread makes me laugh!!!
> 
> I like both younger and older men. Hot is hot! DH is younger than me.
> 
> Puppy, The shot of your biker man in the pink tutu made me lol.
> 
> I am hesitantly, happy to announce my HCG is 12 and my progesterone is 11.2 about 10DPO. I go back for another blood draw and a progesterone shot tomorrow with my new, very proactive Dr. I am about 11 DPO and did not want to wait to join.
> 
> This is the 3rd time I am pregnant this year, so we won't truly count it until we see a healthy heart beat. That has never happened yet, after a blighted ovum in January and a MC at 5 weeks in March.
> 
> I look at this as Step 1.
> 
> I am happy to be part of this very supportive community.

Hi Kat

Welcome to the preggo clan! Long may you be here :)


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, definitely have your phone handy. We'll be there to hold your hand virtually. The first scans can be so scary.

Pups, your friend is in my thoughts. I hope she's ok. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

aww pups that is awful, I'm sorry. I hope she's ok and it's just a little bleeding scare despite the clots. 

Thanks Sara! :hugs: 
Tuckie your hcg numbers are amazing! For sure you're going to be ok this time. Good luck hope you can steady your nerves!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I was just wondering earlier if you had trigger shots with the clomid cycles? Just thinking my lh surge was very short according to my opk between pos and neg! Omg anymore abbreviations!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks heart and fili :) puppy, I'll keep your friend in my thoughts too


----------



## petitpas

Just a quick note to fili and a hi to everyone else as I'm too tired to think... (can someone please tell this to my restless leg?!)

Fili, I love superdrugs, too! But I've only had a positive on them at 9 or 10 dpo. No evaps, though, which is why they are so great :thumbup: So unfortunately, I think you'll have to wait up to two more days to know. Unbearable, I'm sure :winkwink:


----------



## daviess3

Welcome new ladies hope these are your forever babies xx
Titi an leec nice to see u both hope ur both ok can't wait to see u both here! X
Pups thinking of ur friend xx
Fili I always had my first sniff of a line on ic! Then at 11dpo on boots test an that was the earliest ever! So defo don't give up babe! X
Jen have fun with ur mum x

Afm my friend has pissed me off excuse me swearing girls but we have been friends since we were like 5!! She fell pg 11 weeks before me which was obviously hard after 4 losses an 3 years of trying! I was in Orlando when her first scan was, an I text her to find out how it went she didn't reply for like 24 hours!! Then I have text or called after her scans tried to ask about her pregnancy an b considerate when it was really hard for me an I was mega jealous that she was pg!!
So when I fell pg I thought it would bring us really close together but I always get an invite to lunch as an after thought when she's already made arrangements she never ever called me to ask how my scan went if it was ok nothing! Loads of things have added up I kept my mouth shut! Then the tip of the iceberg was her an her hubby have opened a bar this week an I didn't even get invited! I didn't even no it was opening! I had met her for lunch wednesday an the fri the bar opened! I feel like I have been there to the best of my ability when I really didn't want to b, but she can't b there for me! I have tried to talk about it in the passed an she says I'm overreacting! An now I just feel like I can't b arsed if she's not bothered then I won't bother! Am I wrong? Sorry for the essay! X


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy - praying you friend is ok and the hair is very cool

fili - i had scans about every 3 days on clomid to check follies and when they were big enough, took ovidrel (hcg trigger shot) i do ovulate like clockwork, 27 day cycles, without being on anything and ovu CD 14. can you do a monitored cycle (scans throughout and trigger shot) ? 

davies - i love swearing and your friend is a bitch. lol , just had to say that, she is being mean though

tuckie - i think you will be fine with your scan! dh has only been to 2 of mine, the 2 at the perinatologist for the 12 week nt scan and level 2 scan. he just can't take off work for stuff like that.
like heart said, take your phone and imagine us all in the waiting room sitting with you! post if you can, one of us is bound to be online


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hopeful I need to here that sometimes lol! X


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Thank You! Please bring your camera. I would love to see your healthy bean. Congrats on your numbers being good.

Heart Tree,
That is very good info. I believe this Dr will do an early scan and I will push for 6 weeks.
I moved to Austin 2.5years ago from SoCal. I am soooo over Austin and ready to return to the beach. Taking DH with me. If this is my sticky bean, I may stay here until they are born as I like my new Dr.

Sara,
Thanks Hon. I understand what you are saying about being relaxed. My hubby pointed out that the "danger" never ends, so I need to make peace with it. Maybe after the heartbeat. Good luck on your scan. 

Puppy,
Thanks for the warm welcome and posting that hilarious pic.

Davies,
I am so sorry your long-time friend has most certainly not been the friend that you want. I have no idea why friends sometimes behave this way. With all my losses in the last year, I released friends that no longer belonged in my life. Some people just don't have a lot to give. I have no idea why she wants to hang with you on Wed and fails to mention huge news like her bar opening. :growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I think your friend is a biatch too. There's no question about it that youre better off without her. I'll be your friend when im 'better' and take her place! Just because you've known someone a long time doesn't make them a good person. I'll come to their bar with you and complain there is a fly in my drink. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: you don't need her Hun x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, do you think you would have ov'd without the trigger anyway? Bit worried I didn't even ov now as my lh surge was so short! :dohh:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - you should still o, but not sure if Clomid makes for longer cycles when you don't trigger? I don't think Davies triggered?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, you OV'd. All your tests said you had a surge. My surge is always pretty short but I OV. When I took femara for 3 cycles I OV'd on the first or second day of my CBFM Peak. It was never any longer than the second day of the peak. I didn't get pregnant on those cycles, but I was temping and was able to confirm OV. Try not to stress. I'm very confident you OV'd.


----------



## jenny25

Sarah I'm sorry your friend is being a twat and I've gone through similar with a group of girls Paul has grew up with we all get together for parties and birthday nights out but that's it one of the girls we bumped onto on Sunday and nothing was asked about how are you how's the pregnancy nothing even the other girls it's Luke the only Wang you there too make numbers up and I bet you that when he arrives the will be quick enough to want too come around grrrrr 


Puppy I will pray for your friend xxxx



17 weeks yayy xxx


----------



## daviess3

Yay happy 17 weeks Jen xx
Kat fili Jen thanks for the advice I just needed to reassure myself! I no what urban by after losses u learn true friends etc!! But I'm just shocked at her! I have a group of true friends but she was always one of them! Well I won't let it worry me her loss! I losses to much already to worry! X 
Fili us girls are all friends I tell u girls more on here than I do my own friends lol!! Love u all xx ( look at pups she even shares naked hubby pics haha) 

As for clomid I always surged for one mayb two days that's it! I didn't trigger so u defo ov!! Pma fili!!!! We all here my lovely xx


----------



## jenny25

Sarah pm on fb give me your mobile number once I have moved into my flat your more than welcome to come hang out with me xx


----------



## pink80

puppycat said:


> Oops I didn't refresh the page after I got out the bath and you've all posted loads!
> 
> Can I ask you girls to pray for my friend, DH has just gone to take her to A&E because she's 7 weeks preg and passing clots, no pain though. It's her first ever pregnancy of 3yrs trying and about 7 rounds of clomid at 100mg

Thinking of your friend :hugs:

Welcome Kat :hi:

Davies - your friend sounds like a selfish so and so, I think you've made enough of an effort, if it was me I would tell her how I feel and then leave it at that.

Jen - happy 17 weeks :flower:

Afm, got my scan tomorrow and I'm already working out when I would have my ERPC. I'm not hopeful about this at all :nope:

Happy Wednesday :flower:


----------



## puppycat

Girls scan this morning shows she lost the baby :( thanks for your prayers x


----------



## petitpas

Oh puppy, that's so sad :(

Davies, I don't think I would say anything to her. I'd just slowly cut her out of my life. If she really wants to be friends with you she will realise and make an effort but for now why put yourself out and raise your blood pressure to argue about something you won't agree on?

Pink, I totally understand about your plan. When I had my scan after my critical week I actually had a bag packed and everything planned for a D&C, too (right down to a list of people to call and I postponed an interview).
Luckily, I didn't need it this time, and I hope you don't, either! But I totally understand the need to prepare for the worst.
Big big :hug: and some magic :dust: for a good scan


----------



## pink80

Thanks Petit - I feel like I should be more optimistic about it, but I can't :cry:

Puppy - I'm so sorry for your friend :hugs: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sarah is much nicer than Davies!! Calling you that from now on! :friends: since that's your name!! 
Well I'm not getting too excited but I definitely have a very very faint line on a superdrug test. It's weird as it has a horizontal one too, the vertical one is faint, probably more White than pink. I will post later as I'm off to the fertility clinic, you know the ivf one? We are not doing ivf as you know but we had an appointment booked to talk to someone about the process so we are going along as we have already paid. 
I have sickness and tender boobs but I have that when a period comes sometimes. Will catch up later. X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pups I'm so sorry just seen your post :hugs: :hugs: obviously we all know how your friend is feeling and you by proxy :hug: x x x


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!
you lot chat tooooo much - just taken me ages to read through!!!

Jenny - happy 17 weeks, have fun with your mum and i hope your scan goes well today, hope your little boy gives you a wave!
Fili - i used SD tests for the first time this preg and got a good pos at 9dpo. i still think its early for you and as hard as it seems try and chill as by the weekend you should have a definite yay or nay! we are all hoping its a yay though sweetie!!!!

wicked hair pups! so sorry about your friend, that is so sad especially considering the journey she has been through. 

welcome Katm - congrats for completing step1! 

davies - she sounds like a self centred bitch! i think pip has given good advice and just try and distance yourself a bit, concentrate on those that are there for you and make you happy and you will either both realise the friendship has run its course or she will realise she misses your friendship and will hopefully start to make an effort again. i have had to do that with a few friends i used to see a lot. as you get older you dont have as much time on your hands, especially as we will all soon have little beings to take up our time! and i would rather spend my spare time on people i want in my life than people that make it hard work!

pink thinking of you tomorrow! i have my 12 week scan tomorrow so we can virtually hold hands together! my OH has only come to my first scan so far so im excited for him to be able to hopefully see our moving baby tomorrow!

hi pip, hopeful, hearty, mom2, and anyone else i have missed xx


----------



## filipenko32

No erpc pink!!! You're going to have a sticky bean!! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

yay you posted as i was writing fili! fx its a pos cant wait to see pic later! SD rarely give evaps so im hopeful for you! hope apptmt goes well and catch up later x


----------



## puppycat

Fili that horizontal line should fade. I remember seeing it when the ink travelled across.
Now where's that pic!!


----------



## jenny25

Aww puppy I am so sorry about your friend hun :-( keepin her in my prayers xxx


----------



## sara1

Puppy- I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.

Pink- The first scans are so scary. I know I'll be a nervous wreck before mine next week, but you are going to see the first pic of your sticky bean and walk out of there beaming!!! I've got everything crossed for you! :thumbup:

Bumpy- Good luck for your scan tomorrow! We'll be expecting a pic!!!

Happy 17 Jen!

Davies- Your 'friend" sounds like a cow, and she certainly doesn't deserve you!! To steal a good line I got from MisMig on RMT... I hope her next poo is a hedgehog!

Fili- Waiting for a pic! Get peeing girl!

Afm- I woke up at 2 am with morning sickness and puked... lovely. Have been in the worst god-awful mood today for no good reason. Someone should hang a neon sign around my neck that flashes UBERBITCH... Really, like a public service announcement so people know to run the other way


----------



## bumpyplease

I hope her next poo is a hedgehog - that is seriously funny! i will be using that for sure!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That line wasn't me...I remember reading it and thought it was hilarious but I can't take credit for it! Can't remember who it was though!
Sara I'm pleased you feel sick!! 
Puppy I'm so sorry about your friend. It's 1 year today since my first loss and all those feelings have been stirred up again today. 
Fili I have had those horizontal lines on Superdrug tests too, it turned out to be a bfp do fingers crossed. 
Hi, Davies, Heart, Hopeful, Bumpy, Pip, Jen, Croy and all you other lovely ladies. Still stalking you all to keep track of your progress. I say this every month but I WILL be joining you soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps so happy for you that You've got a 12 week scan at last!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: there's no dubt this is your sticky bean!!
Jen good luck today Hun! Hope everything is going well with the new house. 
Bumps did you have a negative on an sd at 8dpo or was it an evap type thing?
Pups was yours a positive test that had the horizontal line to begin with? 
Mrs migg thanks! :hugs: excited now!
Pics are impossible you just wont see anything, im going to do a few more so once they're even slightly visible I'll give it a go! 
I have to know I am pregnant as soon as possible because once I am i need: to up my steroids to 40mg, get an intralipid drip treatment and have my first heparin injection :wacko:. Got pulling type feelings today and nausea! Could still be af tho.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh it took an age to come up too Fili!

Thanks MrsM, i know what you mean about it stirring up your own feelings. I cried this morning for her and for me. It never goes away does it :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks fili getting a bit nervous now but I'm sure tomorrow will be fine! I had a scan less than 2 weeks ago and all was good and I've had no sign since that anything has changed so I've got to be positive!

I didn't test at 8dpo so don't know fili,I first tested at 9dpo and hot a clear bfp on the sd. Good luck hun xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey ladies, just wanted to do a little update...I had an appt on Friday and my results were not in yet buttt....I just got a phone call and I am seeing the specialist tomorrow!! EEEKKKK, I am really excited to hopefully be getting some testing and answers soon! It's been almost 3 weeks since the surgery and I am not 100% yet, but mostly it's just low energy! Unfortunatley I started smoking again but will be quitting asap! I just hope that something turns up and it's not "unexplained infertility"! I hope everyone is doing well in their pregnancies! Good luck ladies and I will be updating when I know more but it may be days/weeks before I know something!


----------



## puppycat

3x I missed you girlie :hugs:

I'm so pleased to see you :yipee:


----------



## petitpas

3x, congratulations on starting the testing! It seems like the majority of ladies on here (with 3+ losses) who are successful have had testing and some kind of treatment, even if they turn out to be unexplained. So you are totally doing the right thing :hugs:
The boring bit is waiting for the test results *yawn*. I had my clotting tests done privately years ago (before ttc even) and they still took six weeks. That is plenty of time for you to regain your health and sort out your smoking (which is totally understandable btw :hugs:)

I'm really excited for you!


----------



## daviess3

Pink we were like that to hun after losses it's so hard to be positive! But rest assured we all no how u feel an are here for you xx

Pup so sorry for ur friend how's sickness? X

Pip thank u I plan on leaving it now she's stubborn I have told her how I feel on the Friday night she said she was going to the bar an to come if I wanted to!! She couldn't talk coz she was on her way out!! An she would call me on Saturday I said I was working sat! An that's it not heard from her since but I am not calling or texting I'm sick of textin calling I'm here if she wants me! If not fair enough! X

My sister in law just called after 12 week scan she has just 1 baby I was convinced of twins! Very excited! She's due 12 oct! X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies, feels good to be doing something finally!! Yup, gotta quit smoking but at the same time I just want to have a little fun and for once not really worry about getting/being pregnant and just do all those things that I'm not allowed to do while trying kwim!?!?!? Also I think we're going to give it until June/July/August to try again assuming we have test results by then and right now I am just enjoying being a totally regular normal almost 24 year old instead of worry about when I'll ovulate and scheduling things around ovulation and the two weeks after or not being able to go to the mexican resturant and have some magarita's with my aunt because of a potental pregnancy! I am having a well deserved break and I'm being BAD and LOVE it lol!! I think this break is just what I need! Love you guys and hope I'll be joining yall again soon...


----------



## puppycat

Sickness is ok thanks Davies, after writing my complaint letter to the hospital about my treatment over the weekend I have been ok'd to go to a different hospital in the area. I also chased my bloods and was told my thyroid levels are low? Dr supposed to be calling me in the morning to go over it


----------



## filipenko32

Hi 3x! I wondered where you were. I'm so sorry about your recent pregnancy, I think I was away when you found this out(?) :nope: Is everything ok with your hubby now, I remember reading you were upset but couldn't post at the time. I am so glad you're getting testing, even if nothing's found it's worth it for peace of mind and the prognosis is better when you're unexplained. It will be good to have a break too!! Good to see you! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Ok girls, 8dpo and there is a VERY clear evap line on the second SD test of the day! I still have that horizontal pink one running through it. I want to post it as I think you might see it now but hubby's gone to the gym! Grrr! If it still looks the same when he gets back, i'll post it or just do another one, what the h*ll! I am getting more confident now! :yipee: In fact when I look at it from a distance it looks like a cross with the pink horizontal line standing out a lot more! (EDIT as long as it's in the window tilting and squinting :haha:)


----------



## heart tree

Going to catch up in a minute, but I want to see your test Fili! Are you going to make us wait until hubby comes home?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I knew it!!!


----------



## daviess3

Wow my phones playing up I missed loads hi mrs m an 3 x cave wait to have u back!' x

Fili I never had a evap on sd test! Try boots or tesco? X
Haha from sarah! Lol! X
Pup pleased ur better! X

Sara love that line I feel like I shit a hedgehog everytime I go lol! Hope sickness being kinder now! X
Bumpy fxd for ur scan how exciting thanks for advice girls eh!! X


----------



## daviess3

Come on fili post it!!! Hi heart how u doing?? X


----------



## puppycat

Fili.......??

:coffee:


----------



## filipenko32

puppycat said:


> Fili.......??
> 
> :coffee:

:rofl: :rofl: you girls!! Hubby will be home in about 2 hours but I am dying to show you this test, i keep looking at it, I will be so gutted if I'm not pregnant now. I can def see the 'cross' even though it's not supposed to have a cross according to the instructions. 

I will do another SD one tonight and an IC and post them! - God forbid i am running out of 10 miu ics!! :shock: off to buy some online!!! :mail:


----------



## croydongirl

morning ladies, wow that was a lot to catch up with!!

3x - so good to see you. I really hope that your testing can give you some answers. They never found anything wrong with me and only a slight issue with hubs that they said shouldn't have caused m/c, but they still tried us on a steroid and progesterone and aspirin. I am not sure which one made the difference, if any, but this is our first pregnancy on the meds and something is different. Wishing you the same blessing with your next pregnancy :)

Fili - I can't wait to see you test!!! Fingers crossed!!

Davies - I too, feel like every poo is a hedgehog at the moment.Coming out backwards. 

Puppy - So sorry to hear about your friend. It is so hard. I feel as though it should be easy to be a support a friend through that time, but now being pregnant I am realising that my words can be harder to hear. It's a tough balance, but I know you will be a great friend to her and I am sure she will appreciate you.

MrsM - SO good to see you :)


----------



## puppycat

Dude... this coffee will NOT last 2 hours......


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili do you not have a camera phone?!!!! get in the 21st century dude!!!! :haha: :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

hi charmer,
so good to hear from you, we have all been thinking of you and wondering how you have been doing! so glad that you have a plan in place and i hope to see you back here as a fully fledged member very soon sweetie xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I&#8217;m sorry I missed your post about your friend yesterday. Sounds like the girls have you covered. I agree with what everyone is saying. She&#8217;s not a true friend. She distanced herself from you when times were tough. And when times were good, she still didn&#8217;t step up as a friend. I think you&#8217;re doing the only thing you can do by not responding to her. It sucks to lose a friend, but she isn&#8217;t participating in the friendship.

Oh, and your SIL is due on my birthday!!

Kat, that&#8217;s a big change to move from California to Texas! I&#8217;m not sure I could do it. I know Austin is supposed to be a great place though. I&#8217;ve only been there once, for a night, when I was driving cross country to move to California. I&#8217;m originally from Massachusetts. I love being on the coast. I couldn&#8217;t live far from the ocean. I hope you come back!

Happy 17 weeks Jen! I hope you are having a great scan with your mum. Can&#8217;t wait for the update.

Pink :hugs: I think we&#8217;ve all felt the way you feel. I was convinced this one was over before my scan. I wasn&#8217;t having symptoms and I never had a good scan before. Your fears don&#8217;t make it true. But I understand your fears just the same. We&#8217;ll be holding your hand tomorrow. xoxo

Pups, I&#8217;m so saddened to hear of your friend. We all know how she is feeling right now. It&#8217;s just not fair.

Fili, did you already have your appointment with the fertility clinic? How did it go? Can&#8217;t wait for the picture!!!

Bumpy I can&#8217;t wait for your scan tomorrow. You are going to love it! They move so much at 12 weeks. Enjoy every second of it.

Sara, uberbitch is the name of the game when you&#8217;re pregnant. So is ravenous eating, feeling sick ad being exhausted. You just need a neon sign that says PREGNANT. People will get the gist. 

MrsM, :hugs: My loss days are always more painful to me than my EDD days. I hope you are doing ok today. And I can&#8217;t wait for you to join us!

Hi Charmer, good to see you. You sound like you are in decent spirits. I&#8217;m so glad you are moving forward. I hope you get some answers. 

Pups, I&#8217;m so glad you are feeling better, and I&#8217;m thrilled you don&#8217;t have to go back to that hideous place. I hope they can sort out your thyroid. Do you now what your thyroid level is? 

Hi Croy, Hopeful and Pip! Did I miss anyone?

That took me ages to catch up! Chatty group. If you look at the front page of the whole PAL section, our thread is definitely the chattiest! I think we&#8217;re up to over 8,000 posts!

My employer cut my hours to part time. So I&#8217;m only working 20-25 hours from home and then the rest of the time I&#8217;ll use my sick time, so I can still be paid my full salary. I wanted to use my sick time for maternity leave, but I don&#8217;t have a choice. Oh well. Anything to keep this girl safe and sound.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, are you trying to kill us??? 2 HOURS? :brat:


----------



## bumpyplease

Kat i think i read on skynews today that there is a big tornado heading through Texas - hope you and loved ones are ok??


----------



## filipenko32

That sounds like a good compromise Heart. I'm glad to be honest that you're going to be more at home - I worry!! The other day I woke up in the middle of the night thinking 'I must try to nag Heart to stay at home and in bed ALL the time!!!!' Really I did! And you know in the middle of the night when you're dead set on something and then in the morning you see sense - I thought I can't 'nag' you to do anything first of all, and full time bed rest is not appropriate given your circumstances and probably not good for you! From a selfish point of view I'm glad as I won't worry now. 
Meeting was good she just explained that she thought 5 day, 2nd polar body biopsy of the embryo was better for us because it tests the fertilised embryo for the full compliment of chromosomes - all of them - and reduces the risk of mosaicism if went ahead with IVF. :saywhat: So we will try naturally a few times more and then seriously consider it. She did say I am a bit on the young side to be doing this and with my normal loss too...


----------



## filipenko32

puppycat said:


> Dude... this coffee will NOT last 2 hours......




bumpyplease said:


> Fili do you not have a camera phone?!!!! get in the 21st century dude!!!! :haha: :haha:




heart tree said:


> Fili, are you trying to kill us??? 2 HOURS? :brat:

:rofl: :rofl: I do have one but the quality is appalling. If I took a picture of my house it would be blurred! Hubby's is fantastic quality, we took all our holiday photos on it, must post some of those actually in my journal. I must get more with it with my photos! 
Pups it'll be time to make another coffee by then! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Fili your killing us here! The pony express could get your test posted faster. WE're all in withdrawal here as it is. YOU MUST POST!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

I have no idea what that consultant was talking about, but it sounds like a good plan I guess! You're going to get pregnant with your keeper on your own though.

Is 2 hours up yet?

Sara I might have missed you in my long reply. Hello!


----------



## heart tree

Oh and thanks for worrying about me Fili. But you're right, full bed rest would actually be detrimental for me and the baby. It could mean a low weight for her, clots for me and muscle atrophy. I'm excited to go for a little walk today to go buy toilet paper! I might even brush my hair for the big outing. 

And it's finally sunny here today, so I'm also going to spend some time sitting in the sun to get Vitamin D.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara - pony express :haha: 
Heart, I so wish I was back in California! I love San Fran too, I went there on my honeymoon. I went to Alcatraz at night time I loved it so much! I will post some old photos of when I was there. The 'old' me used to get regularly hyper excited about doing anything remotely exciting - even a plain old night out and the night before I couldn't sleep. So before Alcatraz I was a wreck with excitement the night before and had to have an afternoon sleep before we went!! Love the trams and all the flowers and we stayed in a cool retro hotel. Will post photos. Me and hubby have been looking at houses in California recently, and we are wondering if I could one day get a Visa to work as a teacher there and hubby could tag along as he works from home. Would love to take up surfing too! Hope you enjoy your sun bathing x x


----------



## filipenko32

I'm supposed to have done a load of work for hubby but can't stop chatting :blush: Going to be in trouble :blush:. Maybe I go blitz it now...


----------



## puppycat

heart tree said:


> Pups, Im so glad you are feeling better, and Im thrilled you dont have to go back to that hideous place. I hope they can sort out your thyroid. Do you now what your thyroid level is?

Not an exact figure yet, i assume he'll tell me in the morning.



filipenko32 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: I do have one but the quality is appalling. If I took a picture of my house it would be blurred! Hubby's is fantastic quality, we took all our holiday photos on it, must post some of those actually in my journal. I must get more with it with my photos!
> Pups it'll be time to make another coffee by then! :haha:

I think i'd rather squint at a blurry pic than wait 2 soddin hours with cold coffee!! :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

just stalking for now, love reading the posts, but takes so long that I need to get back to work LOL
tests fili???? ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...you're not effing funny :hissy:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls scan went fab my consultant was mega chuffed baby is measuring bigger than 17 weeks some parts 17.6 weeks we got too see the baby yawning it was sooo cute my mum started crying and aarron was over the moon placenta was great too so this is rough details of my scan 


Biparietal diameter 38.9mm
Occipitofrontal diameter 48.3mm
Head circumference 137.0mm
Abdominal circumference 116.9mm
Femur length 24.5mm 

Placenta posterior high 

So I'm back at 21 weeks for a repeat scan x


----------



## heart tree

That's awesome news Jen! I wasn't told any of my measurements, so I have no idea what they mean, but if baby is measuring ahead, that's just wonderful! What a special day to share with your mum. Do you have the date for your 21 week scan? Did you get any pics?


----------



## jenny25

Yes I do I have some not really good but are ok got babies spine a close up of the face and two full body shots will upload them to photo bucket x


----------



## croydongirl

Great news Jen

Heart - I love that you are making an effort now you will be leaving the house! I got dressed up Saturday night to go to a friends birthday party and felt great to actually think about what I was going to wear. Brushing your hair is a great start!!! Glad you are able to get out and enjoy some sunshine. There is even a very little bit of that here. Crazy.

I am off to a coffee shop to do some studying, but I will have my computer so I will check in!! :)

Happy Wednesday Ladies


----------



## heart tree

Don't forget to pee often Croy! 

Jen, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## puppycat

So Fili... it's been 2.5 hrs now and even my lemonade is flat....


----------



## KatM

Pink and Bumpy,
Thanks for the warm welcome.

Bumpy,
Nothing but sunshine here in Austin. We don't get tornados because of all our hills (according to DH). Thank you for your thoughtfullness =).

Puppy, 
I am so sorry for your friend.

3X,
That's a good attitude. Enjoy and relax. Good luck on your tests.

Fili,
I hope it's a BFP!!!

Jenny,
That is great news on your scan. I pray, pray, pray that I make it to a good scan and beyond.

Heart,
They say Austin is like Cali (and that is most likely why a ton of Californians move here), but it does not compare weather wise and lack of mosquito wise. The lakes are lovely, but are not the ocean. San Fran is wonderful.

AFM,
I recieved my progesterone shot. I will be getting it 2xWeekly. Dr K will then switch me to orals when I leave on holiday. If by change this really is my sticky bean, I am nervous about leaving for a month. I am determined to go since we paid for the entire trip already, and staying at home wouldn't most likely help me keep a pregnancy. I will just have to trust that it will all work out for the best. I want to stay neutral and calm, but can't help but be excited and hopeful.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, do you know why he's switching you to oral and not vaginal? Oral isn't as effective. Is it Prometrium? If so, you can take it orally or vaginally (which is strange to me). Nonetheless, if it is Prometrium, my suggestion would be to use them vaginally. That's what I did. 200mgs, 2x a day. 

I must have missed the post that you are traveling. Where are you going?


----------



## heart tree

And where is Fili!!! Puppy, I think she forgot about us!


----------



## puppycat

I think so too.... I feel so betrayed.... :rofl:


----------



## KatM

heart tree said:


> Kat, do you know why he's switching you to oral and not vaginal? Oral isn't as effective. Is it Prometrium? If so, you can take it orally or vaginally (which is strange to me). Nonetheless, if it is Prometrium, my suggestion would be to use them vaginally. That's what I did. 200mgs, 2x a day.
> 
> I must have missed the post that you are traveling. Where are you going?

I am travelling to Europe at the end of April until June 1st. I dont think I mentioned it yet. 
He is going to switch me to orals because I am not going to bring needles overseas, and he said the suppositories go bad in the heat. We will not have access to a refridgerator. He has tried depositing the pills vaginally and said they didnt break down. He feels he has had luck with orals. I undersand your concern as I have read a lot about it. I will find out what prescription it will be and maybe take them both ways, lol. I share the concern and appreciate it.
Hopefully, I won't need them at all...But he wants me on them just in case they help.


----------



## filipenko32

How could I possibly forget!! :haha: Just a mo...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aaaarrrrggghhh!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili!!!


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I never refrigerated mine. I kept them in my bathroom and since it was winter (and Northern California) we often had the heat on. I was never told they couldn't withstand some heat. Well oral will be better than nothing at all, that's for sure! But if you aren't in extreme heat, I bet they would be fine.


----------



## puppycat

FILI!!!!!!!!! Seriously woman, you are a tease!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok everyone, here I go hope you're not too disappointed, Ill be really surprised if you can see it! The 2nd pic might be clearer? 

As you can see I ripped the test pack apart. So if you count 4 white notches from the left you can 'see' the evap line, roughly on the 4th white notch.
 



Attached Files:







best test pic resize.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 24









best test pic resize 2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## heart tree

I can see something on the first one near the 4th notch. I would be shocked if all of these are evaps. Can't wait for the next test!


----------



## puppycat

Well it's definitely in the right place :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







best test pic resize 2.jpg
File size: 70.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## puppycat

So Fili... now you have a decent camera I think we need a fresh SD :D

Go pee girlie!


----------



## Tititimes2

fili- I wanna see another test!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

do they sell FRERs in UK?


----------



## filipenko32

haha ok! Like the way you did the arrow pups. I am just waiting for my wee to cook! :haha: then i'll take some fresh ones. Ordered 100 more ics today and bought 2 more packs of SD's to feed my addiction :blush: Found my Alcatraz pics from 3.5 years ago! Sorry about the quality but they are pics of pics.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah they do hopeful, do you think they're more sensitive?


----------



## puppycat

Going to sleep now Fili so i'll catch you on the flip side :dust:


----------



## sara1

Hi guys... Ok. I did something really stupid and now I'm FREAKING OUT. I had to go in for a ton of blood work today...Rh, glucose, hepatitis, thyroid, you name it. So since I was there anyway I got the nurse to tack a Beta on to the very long list... Just got it back and it's 7290... which is up from 3000 on Friday. That's a really slow doubling time... 90 hours. Am I completely screwed, or could this be normal?


----------



## filipenko32

And here is a silly picture of me drunk and getting into a giant shoe in the cosmopolitan casino in Vegas after the party at about 3am in the morning!


----------



## filipenko32

sara1 said:


> Hi guys... Ok. I did something really stupid and now I'm FREAKING OUT. I had to go in for a ton of blood work today...Rh, glucose, hepatitis, thyroid, you name it. So since I was there anyway I got the nurse to tack a Beta on to the very long list... Just got it back and it's 7290... which is up from 3000 on Friday. That's a really slow doubling time... 90 hours. Am I completely screwed, or could this be normal?

Sara what did the nurse say about it? I think up to 96 hours is normal, especially as youre approaching 6 weeks. From now on they only scan as that's far more reliable. Also 15% of women don't even have a doubling time within 96 hours and they're fine. Try not to worry till your scan :hugs:


----------



## sara1

It's the slow down that's freaking me out... It was doubling soooo much faster before


----------



## sara1

Nurse didn't say anything, she just takes the blood... It's a lab test center, and I bring my results with my to my Dr at my next appointment.


----------



## filipenko32

It's definitely normal to slow down as you get to 6 weeks, did the nurse say anything?


----------



## Tititimes2

sara1 said:


> Hi guys... Ok. I did something really stupid and now I'm FREAKING OUT. I had to go in for a ton of blood work today...Rh, glucose, hepatitis, thyroid, you name it. So since I was there anyway I got the nurse to tack a Beta on to the very long list... Just got it back and it's 7290... which is up from 3000 on Friday. That's a really slow doubling time... 90 hours. Am I completely screwed, or could this be normal?

Breathe hon! After a certain number of days doesn't double at the same rate. What are you- close to 6 weeks? I think that's normal. Don't panic!


----------



## filipenko32

Could you call your doctor and ask him if you're worried? They seem to be high numbers for your dates, I know the higher the number is not as important as doubling but the doctors do have a range of where they'd like you to be. Definitely see if you can get an doctor's opinion just to put your mind at rest as I know how horrible and worrying hcg numbers are, i nearly had a nervous breakdown over mine. Think you're going to be ok though. x x x


----------



## sara1

You know I feel like such an IDIOT for asking them to check it!!! It's not as if my dr told me to. I don't think I can even admit to my doctor that I did it. I just thought it would be so nice to see how it's risen... Foolish.


----------



## filipenko32

I really think you're going to be ok, you're not stupid at all!!!! It's perfectly normal you'd want to know especially when you've suffered losses. I opt out of hcg levels personally now as I had such a bad time with them but SO many have and have been ok and worrying for nothing! Instead I test with 50 pregnancy tests a day way into 7 weeks to 'measure' my hcg levels!! :hug: Don't beat yourself up :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sara, this is a chart from BabyMed 
https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

Sorry, it's a little hard to read, but you can look at it on the website and also plug in your numbers. I still think you are ok, but plug in your numbers to make sure.


HCG Level DOUBLING TIME EXPECTED
Under 1,200 mIU/ml Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml Over 96 Hours


----------



## filipenko32

Jen congratulations on your fab scan!! One perfect baby in there!! :cloud9:


----------



## sara1

Thank you Heart!! That is very very reassuring. I'm over 6000 so I'm going to try to chill out a little now... I really need to stop playing dr with myself, its just sooo hard!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, those pics are awesome. It's always so funny to me to see tourist pics of San Francisco as I see those views every day. I know exactly where you are in all of the pictures! I used to drive those hills with a stick shift car. My clutch didn't like those hills! Now I drive an automatic. So much easier.

Love the drunk girl in the shoe picture. Reminds me of a nursery rhyme. There was a young woman who drank in a shoe. She got so drunk, she didn't to know what to do! :haha:


----------



## heart tree

sara1 said:


> Thank you Heart!! That is very very reassuring. I'm over 6000 so I'm going to try to chill out a little now... I really need to stop playing dr with myself, its just sooo hard!

Any time doll. We're here to talk each other down when times get tough. We're all in this together. I think chilling now is a very good idea. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: I just loved it in San Fran - so many happy memories!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I think your number itself is pretty fantastic for your dates :happydance: for three of my mc's it never got over 2000 really and my 4th was abnormal and with abnormal ones did you know the number can be abnormally high? So with my 4th it was around 40,000 at 6 weeks :shock: Yours sounds perfect to me.


----------



## sara1

Thanks Fili! You know me, I'm in complete freakout mode all of the time... Dh is away so he can't talk me down. I really don't know what I'd do without everyone here to keep me from going completely round the twist! 

I love your pictures! San Fran is my second favourite US city...(I'm from NY) and one of the few places in the States were I could see myself living happily. Such a positive vibe there!


----------



## sara1

Thanks Titi- I appreciate the reassurance!


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - your numbers are great! now you can relax ;)

fili - love the pics! would love to just sit down and talk to you and hear that cute accent too. i bet you get second looks here in the states, being adorable and with the accent (you would here in MN anyway). i rarely get to hear a british accent and love them
i like FRER tests the best - they picked up my hcg at 5 (during that early chemical) and they don't smear at all like some of the others

jen - happy to hear you had a great scan! 

heart - glad you got to go to part time, I didn't want to take a week PTO when i was sick but just had to do it. i couldn't imagine driving a stick in san fran, i've hardly ever driven one and suck at it. dh's car is a stick so we only have 1 vehicle i can drive

hi titi!!!

hi mrsm!

3x - glad to hear you are doing ok, a break is well deserved. even if the tests don't come up with anything (and i'm really glad you are getting testing) - maybe they will still put you on stuff? lovenox, prednisone and progesterone? i'm a drug pusher for unexplained rpl'ers... ;)


----------



## jenny25

Well here is one good pic of baby 
And here is a few other bits living room in progress and little bit for the baby 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/38228a53.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/529e440a.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/f848baa3.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/60fd36a2.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/23edb15a.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/dee83a9a.jpg


----------



## sara1

Jenny- Beautiful pics!! and that is one handsome boy you've got there!!!
Oh, and I love the wall paper too!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hun aarron wanted to be in the picture lol carpet is getting fitted omorriwninneed to get hooks for the tie backs for the curtains so much too do little time too do it lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Ah fantastic pics of your wonderful life to be Jen!! So happy for you!! :cloud9: :cloud9: Gorgeous son and another to come! :cloud9:
Aww thanks Hopeful, :hugs:. When I was in Vegas playing Blackjack we met people from all over the world but mainly from different states in America, well I met them while I was playing and DH was over on the Poker tables. Every time I spoke they would say, say that again, say hamburger, say this, say that, say 'Nice' (because that's what they say when you get a good hand). They were such great people because in England if you sat down at a Blackjack table (not that I ever have in England) English people don't tend to strike up and maintain conversations in a sober state but American people are much better at that I think so the accent thing was a good ice-breaker. One man from Indiana asked me and 'my British friends' to go out with him and his friends later to show me how they party in America as they said they were in Vegas for 'Spring break / basketball'. I said I was with my husband but we'd come! His friends fell about laughing and I had to leave the table while I was winning too! as I was so embarrassed for him. If I wasn't married I wouldn't have said no though, no way he was lovely! He was obsessed with my accent, think he just wanted to carry on chatting. Another man me and hubby met was from Texas and he said he was anti English! I didn't know what to say to that!! :rofl: except when I kept getting good cards instead of him, I said I bet you're even more anti-English now! I love hearing the American accent too, I would love it if we could all meet up sometime, somewhere! How you feeling at the moment? x x x


----------



## heart tree

Jen those are great pics! Gorgeous baby you have. I love the picture with Aaron. He's soooo cute! Beautiful wall paper. Your place is going to be perfect.


----------



## heart tree

What does being anti-English mean? That's so ridiculous! How funny that the guy at the blackjack table wanted to party with you and your friends. No husbands allowed! 

Sara, I love NY too. There are few places in the US that I could settle. SF and NY are two of the only places. I grew up with a Spaniard (my step-father is from Spain) so I've always been exposed to a more European way of life. I think SF and NY are as close to European as you can get in the US. 

I do love our country though. I took a month to drive across it with a friend and I was amazed at how expansive and varied it is.


----------



## filipenko32

Can't bring myself to do any more tests tonight, going to wait till tomorrow. Night girls x x x
Sara - don't you be worrying!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys as of tomorrow I won't have broadband in the house until the 17th April :-( so I won't be on as much :-( but will keep you all updated as much as I can xx


----------



## daviess3

I see faint line fili try an ic!! X
Love pics Jen an fili x
Pleased scan all good Jen x
Heart pleased ur part time u can rest how long u gonna work till? X
Ok so I have heartburn again!! Maaaan need sleep! Got docs in morn an scan in afternoon! X
Maybe booking holiday Tom for Portugal for 4 weeks time! To excited to sleep just want some sun! X


----------



## 3xscharmer

filipenko32 said:


> Hi 3x! I wondered where you were. I'm so sorry about your recent pregnancy, I think I was away when you found this out(?) :nope: Is everything ok with your hubby now, I remember reading you were upset but couldn't post at the time. I am so glad you're getting testing, even if nothing's found it's worth it for peace of mind and the prognosis is better when you're unexplained. It will be good to have a break too!! Good to see you! :hugs:

Yup, Hubby got his act together quick fast and in a hurry...I put my foot down and now when he gets home from work there is no TV, computer, phone, etc. for at least 30 minutes and we just talk and play with Ollie! It took a 4-5 hour conversation and a lot of showing me that he is willing to bend a little (some of that could have been hormones) but we are back on track and happy! Saw your pics by the way and they look very promising!! Good luck girlie, hope this is it and it's your sticky!:hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, ladies. It just took me an hour to catch up! By the time its evening here in the midwest you ladies have been chatting all day! 

Kat- Welcome. I'm an old Cali girl myself. I moved from Sacramento to Nebraska 3 years ago. Now I live in a state with fewer people than the county I used to live in! :haha: But I wouldn't change it for the world! I love small town living. There are about 400 people in my town now, that's fewer than attended my church in Sacto!

Jen- So happy for your great scan! Love those pics. Your home is coming together isn't it?

Pink- Praying for you, hun. Hope to see great scan pics tomorrow. 

Fili- I'm thinking your :bfp: may just happen this month after all. 

Charmer- We've missed you, girl! Thanks for the update, keep checking in!

Puppy- Love the hair, so something I would do! When I was pregnant with #1 I had blue hair, Pink hair with #2. :haha: We were convinced he was a girl! :rofl:

Sara- HCG slow down is perfectly normal as the levels get higher, but I completely understand your paranoia and self-doctoring! With my last pregnancy I got an extra HCG draw from my GP behind my OB's back.:blush: Of course it didn't increase as expected and it prompted the beginning of my ultrasounds that eventually showed me baby had gone to heaven. I kicked myself at first, but then I realized that I would have had a MMC instead of knowing that something was wrong, I think that would have been harder.
This time around I just told my OB that I wanted weekly HCG checks until 8 weeks as reassurance. He agreed, but he normally doesn't do more than 2 HCG checks because they can cause more grief than good. 

Now I can't remember what else I read and who else I had things to say to. Oh well, such is life. :nope:

AFM- My sister and Dad have been here for almost a week now. Its great to have more family around. They are working hard on their new house next door. So far all the faucets have been replaced and the toilets fixed. Next up is cleaning, priming, and painting the walls. The walls are terrible as the lady who owned the house before smoked indoors. :sick:
My next doc appointment is on Friday, he's going to try to hear baby on the doppler. I decided not to get a doppler myself, as I know I'd drive myself crazy with it. I'm going to spend that $60 on cute maternity clothes! :blush:
Friday is also my 15th wedding anniversary. We were supposed to go to a hotel over night and spend the day at the casinos, but we had an extra big bill at the hardware store, so that won't be happening. :nope: Oh well, hearing that baby's heartbeat for the first time will be a great present!:kiss:


----------



## heart tree

Oh I wish my sister would move next door. That is so cool! Hearing the baby will be divine. When they use the Doppler on me I have to pretend to be excited because I hear her all the time at home! Now that I feel her I don't use it, though I did use it this morning as she wasn't active. Little did I know she was going to be a very active baby the rest of the day! Cheeky baby. 

Happy anniversary in advance! Will you do anything special since you aren't going to the hotel?


----------



## heart tree

Just want to wish Pink massive good luck tomorrow. Remember, we're with you all the way. 

And Davies I hope your cervix is extra long and I hope you get a peek at your bubs.

Ooooh and Bumps too! Enjoy all the growth you'll see!


----------



## sara1

Pink, Davies, Bumpy- Happy scan day!!! I'm sure everything will be brilliant!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm out! Bfn this morning! Oh well, here's hoping I get my af at least. Thanks for all your well-wishes. Good luck with your scans girls!! off back to bed to stare at my negative test :haha: and will it to develop. Stupid evap lines!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Fili. Damn those evaps.


----------



## jenny25

Good luck for the girls having scans I will check in when I can xxx

Forgot too say we picked a name for him last we are going too call him Kieran John callender yay xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Good luck to all the ladies getting scans :) and fili, sorry about that darn bfn :/ ugh, we all hate getting those! Hope we'll get to see you here again soon!

Oh, and I can't remember who it was...but whoever said they used ice cream for their heart burn, awesome suggestion! :) Totally worked on mine tonight!


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning lovely ladies!!!

Sorry fili, that's a bummer hope u are feeling ok about it but hopefully AF will sort your cycles out and then super fertile fili can get that eggy for next month! :hugs:

Sara, I wish I has been on here last night to reassure you, glad heart put that link up though. Your levels only double for first week or so and then slow down and eventually plateau. I had the same as was getting my levels checked until 6-7 weeks and by that time my doubling was 90-96 hours. Try to be positive your levels sound great!

Davies sorry you are STILL getting the heartburn, some sun sounds great I have to wait until June!!

Jenny your pics are lovely and your boy is a cutie!

Good luck to pink and Davies with scans today, mine is not till this afternoon, more excited than nervous but obv there is always that little worry! Half day today then off to Tuesday for Easter.... Lovely!

Have agreat day everyone xx


----------



## sara1

Jenny- Keiran is a lovely name!!


----------



## sara1

Fili- sooooo bummed to hear about your bfn! :hugs: Evil wicked evaps! I have lost all confidence in hpt's, they completely screw with your head.


----------



## puppycat

Fili i don't believe it! :p

Jenny not sure if you'll see this but i love that Nemo outfit and i WANT that wallpaper!!

Going boulder holder shopping today with my BF. When i measured and found a size guide it said 40D (wtf?) So i don't believe it until i put one on!

I specifically remember saying to DH yesterday 'i'll do it tomorrow while Laura's in nursery' but do you think i can remember what it was?? Nope. Ahhh well, sit on my ass until i know!


----------



## puppycat

Oh Sara your HCG is spot on :thumbup:


----------



## pink80

Thanks for your support ladies- posted in my journal



pink80 said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> Gestational sac, yolk sac and a 2mm fetal pole with heartbeat
> 
> :cloud9:

I can't believe it!!

Good luck to Davies and Bumpy on your scans today xx


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhhhhh excellent news pink!!!! yippee bet you are elated!

mine is in 2 hours xx


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant Pink!!!!! :cloud9:
Bumps SOOOO excited for your scan!!! You're going to be so over the moon!

Well not counting myself out just yet as my 10miu ic looks like the ones at 9dpo last time when i was preggo but it's so hard to distinguish between that and an evap line - when I line them up they all look like evap lines. I am only 9dpo as from 2 hours ago according to my CBFM cycle day calculator. I'm waiting for my new batch of 100 10miu ic's then I am going to do 10 tests all at once and see if they all come up with 'evap' lines. Continued with my steroids today just in case. :wacko: Want my pregnancy tests to arrive! :mail:


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps how do you count days past ovulation? I always do day 1 past like this according to CBFM: Peak, Peak, Day 1 past ov.


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats pink! that's perfect! 

puppy - pregnancy brain.....have it all the time

fili- sorry for the bfn, hoping you can still get bfp this month but if not, you have got to be super fertile next month. loved the story about vegas and the accent, i bet the boys just stare at you in awe ;) screw that anti british guy. what a dumbass

jenny - i LOVE the name!


----------



## daviess3

Haven't caught up just off for my scan see u later!! X


----------



## puppycat

Fili!! Pictures of IC purleaseeeeeee!


----------



## bumpyplease

Scan was AMAZING!!!!!! 
Sonographer was a right grumpy bitch though!!!!
Measuring 12+1 so in love with my bubba! Was asleep at first so had to give a good shake and then it got mega active, was also sucking it's thumb for a bit which was super cute!!! Dare I say it but I think I'm having a baby!!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili get a frer, every frer I have ever used has either been an obvious bfn or obvious bfp and by now it should give u an ok line. Fx fx fx fx


----------



## filipenko32

That's BRILLIANT bumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You ARE having a baby!!!!!!!!!! Over the moon for you!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pink- So happy for you, hun. That's really great news!

Bumpy- How wonderful! You are having a baby! :wohoo:

Jen- Congrats on picking a name! Now you no longer have to say, "The baby" you can call him by his name! Love it!

Davies- Good luck on your scan!

Fili- Don't count yourself out yet. You never know.


----------



## sara1

Pink- :yipee: over the moon for you!!!!
Great news Bumpy :happydance: 12+1 makes you 2nd tri!!! Sucking his thumb.... So cute, I bet you cried!

Mega congratulations to you both!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats bumpy! they look so cute sucking their thumbs!!!


----------



## sara1

Afm- I'm still a riddled with anxiety... I doubt it will pass before my scan on Tuesday. I vacillate between knowing I'm doing everything right this time (so why should anything go wrong) and being certain all they'll see is an empty sack and I'll never be a mom.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hugs Sara I know that feeling very well and it must be doubly hard with your oh away. I've got everything crossed for you and just think only 5 more days before you get to see your beanie again :hugs: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Sara what's the furthest you have got before?


----------



## sara1

This is it. I made it to six weeks with my first but started to miscarry before I had my first scan. I've never seen a heartbeat.


----------



## bumpyplease

I've got a good feeling about this one!!!

Heart can you add a couple of appointments to the front page for me please. 26th April consultant apptmt (and hopefully a bonus scan but who knows) and 24th may my 20 week scan xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Sucking it's thumb!!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/5be3ad26.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Bumpy that's awesome. Do you have any pics?

Had an afternoon nap after my trek into town for new bras. 40d were too big (as i though!) I'm 38c which is still awesome! Lol. Didnt get nursing ones just yet, just non wired, one black, one white.

Got home shopping coming from 5-7 and my hips are killing me. Definitely SPD pain :(


----------



## heart tree

Ah, what a wonderful way to wake up! Massive congrats to Pink. A heartbeat is such a wonderful thing to see!!!

Bumpy you are going to have a baby! Any pics? Did you get the NT measurement?

Looking forward to Davies update. 

Sara :hugs: It's totally normal to feel the way you are feeling. Are you treating this pregnancy differently than the others with meds? We've all felt this doubt. Hell, I still sometimes doubt I'm actually having a baby. Hang in there. You'll know soon enough. You have things working in your favor, don't forget. Your betas are spot on and you are having symptoms. And you aren't bleeding. Try to keep your mind off of the scan as best you can.


----------



## hopeful23456

sara- huge hugs! i felt the exact same, i had never seen a heartbeat before these kids either. not too much you can do for the anxiety to go away which sucks, i can't wait until your scan and we will see the first heartbeat you have had!
my betas were never as high before this time either. your betas are awesome.

puppy - i don't know where you got your bras but mine are so plain and not pretty at all, they do the job though (the wireless kind). did you find any decent looking ones?

gorgeous pic bumpy!

heart - we posted at the same time again ;)


----------



## heart tree

Bump look at that baby in there!!!! It's a real baby!!! Yay. Gorgeous pic. I'll update the front page. Exciting you already have a date for your 20 week scan. 

Hi Hopeful! 

Hi Pups! I've stopped wearing a bra since I don't leave the house. Lol.


----------



## bumpyplease

She measured the fluid behind the back of the neck and said it looked fine but didn't give details and then I had the blood test. They will phone me within a week if I'm high risk or I'll get a letter in the post within 2 weeks if I'm low risk.


----------



## heart tree

Let's hope you get a letter in 2 weeks. I can't believe they make you wait that long! I got all my results the same day. 

Happy 23 weeks Davies and Croy!


----------



## puppycat

I got my bras from Peacocks. I know they're international but i don't know if they're in the US or if they change their name overseas :shrug:

They're quite pretty actually and the sizes now go up to G!


----------



## heart tree

I forgot to mention, I bought the body pillow you and Croy have Hopeful. I talked to Tim and he said he didn't care how much of the bed it took up. He's more concerned about my comfort and to buy it immediately. So I ordered it last night. I can't wait to get it. I'm getting more and more uncomfortable sleeping and need support. Love my guy!


----------



## croydongirl

Loving the scans, and hoping for more great news from the others getting to see your babes today.
I have a docs appt this afternoon but no scan :( I am sure she'll listen for the heart beat,. I will have to do like you Heart and pretend its really exciting even though we have the doppler at home. Still, I haven't used it in a while. Now he is moving so much I am not so anxious.

Happy 23 weeks davies and Heart, tomorrow! Second week of papayas, yay!!


----------



## puppycat

Awesome scan bumpy, we posted the same time so i missed it x


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy 23weeks girls looking forward to Davies update!


----------



## heart tree

I just got a little snippy on the RMC thread. There were 2 different women who posted there today. One admitted to only having one mc. The other asked if a chemical counted as a mc and her post made me think that was her first one as well. I get so annoyed that people post there after only one loss. Those ladies have enough to worry about. They don't need to be trying to support one loss women. I just had to say something. If you read my post, can you tell me if it sounded out of line? I just want to protect my RMC ladies.


----------



## puppycat

Heart i think you were very polite actually :flower:


----------



## croydongirl

heart that pillow will change your life - well, it will change your sleeping and that will change your life!


----------



## pink80

Great scan Bumpy :happydance: xx


----------



## croydongirl

Amanda I think your words on the RPL thread were very gentle but to the point. One loss as terrible and sad as it is is not the same as multiple losses.


----------



## sara1

Heart- You were polite and spot on and I know how much it means to everyone on RMT that you do a little policing now and then! Thank you!


----------



## hopeful23456

HAppy 23 weeks Croy and Davies!!!

Heart- you will love the pillow and you can both cuddle on it at least. Gotta go read your post, I'm glad you replied to it, I had read that post last night too about 1 mc


----------



## hopeful23456

Love what you wrote on rpl thread heart!


----------



## filipenko32

heart I will speak for Andrea when she reads your RM post: Do they not fucking understand the word 'recurrent'?! 

afm: good job hunny! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Posted some glorious evap line pictures https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...after-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-62.html I am getting very proud of my evap line pics!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks for the reassurance. I hate being mean, but I also can't let that shit slide. Those ladies are so vulnerable. It's the last damn thing they need.

Fili, I'm afraid I don't see anything. I'm hoping the FRER will prove me wrong.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I hate to be the otherside of the penny but maybe they felt lost. they dont no that pain and they needed people who new that pain. I have someone close to me going through that pain, and im the only one in her world who nos that pain, so shes come to me. Dont be to hard on them remember we were all there once feeling lost.


----------



## filipenko32

I understand where you're coming from Tracie but we really do need to keep that place sacred as there are millions of 'loss' places on B and B and only one RM thread. If those one loss ladies are not redirected politely then it could quickly become a very confusing place with mixed emotions etc. Also I think the RM thread is bloody scary if you've had one loss! The vast vast majority of women go on to be OK after loss, they don't need to hear about all the tests and frightening stuff on there. Heart was very considerate and polite too but I appreciate your thoughtful point. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hubby has gone to get me a Frer as he had to go out anyway. I'll post the pics later! I think I may be clutching at straws now though. Do Frers ever have evaps?


----------



## heart tree

I respect your consideration for them Tracie, but having been on the RMC forum for so long, I know the way the women feel on that thread. They get tired of being looked to as the "experts" because they've had more than one loss. They don't want to be the go to people for everyone who has experienced a loss. 

Yes, I do remember how it felt after just one loss. It was devastating. But I connected with people who had one loss, not recurrent losses. I don't think I was being hard on them. I think I was pointing out that they don't belong there (which is a really good thing for them!) I hope they never have to join that thread. As we know, being a part of the recurrent loss club is a much different thing. Like Fili said, it's not only to protect the RMC ladies, but to protect the women with one loss too. That thread can become very scary if you've only had one loss and are reading about multiple losses. 

There are better places on this site for them to find support. I empathize with them, I truly do. I will never forget the feeling of my first loss. But having been through 4 now, I understand how truly different it is and that thread needs to be a sacred space for recurrent losses. 

It's why I started this thread. I couldn't relate to just PAL. I really needed to connect with women who were PAL after recurrent losses.


----------



## filipenko32

hubby came back without frers!! :hissy: :brat: - all the pharmacies were closed :cry: Think I'm out of tests now! Hope the ics come tomorrow. :mail:


----------



## heart tree

OH NO Fili!!! Damn, and I have a sparkling new FRER sitting here. I wish you lived closer. I would give it to you.


----------



## filipenko32

Virtual post it quick - with 2 pink lines please!! Wonder what would come up if you did the test now?! You'll need that one for number 2! x x


----------



## heart tree

I'm not wasting it now. I'll save it for #2! I imagine it would come up with only one line at this point. I'm curious, but not curious enough to waste a precious FRER.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I understand that... i was on there a long time to. I was one of the first. I no every pain and more that goes with it. I just remember being lost and just wanting someone who understands im sure its totally innercent :flower:


----------



## sara1

It's a tough call, but I'm inclined to agree with Heart and Fili on this one. It's heartbreaking no matter whether its one loss or three but it _is_ different. The emotional waters you have to navigate with recurrent losses take you to places that most women who experience only one will never understand. After my third loss I tried to talk to my sister about it (she has three children and has had one miscarriage... after her second child... at five weeks) but our perspectives were so completely different that I ended up feeling frustrated and angry with her. That wasn't her fault... she just couldn't empathize. With recurrent losses you have to expose so much of yourself and be so vulnerable to talk about it- if you don't feel like the environment is, sacred, for lack of a better word, then I think you run the risk of feeling even more alone. And I think Fili's point about how scary it can be is really important. For the vast majority of women who will only have one loss, the labyrinth of testing and treatments that are talked about are unnecessarily frightening. Part of the reason I think it's tempting for people to move into that thread even if they know they may not 'meet the criteria' is that it is such a tight supportive community. But the only way it can stay that way is if it remains a little bit protective of it's boundaries.


----------



## KatM

Mom2mmcjg,
Thanks for the welcome. Wow, I can't believe you adjusted so well to a small town in Nebraska after living in Sacramento. Good for you. Sounds like your family is going to make up a lot of the population. I feel like SoCal has spoiled me for anywhere else. Cali's lack of mosquitos is enough to send me running back.
Too bad abour your spoiled anniversary plans, AND hearing the baby's heartbeat sounds as good as it gets.

Fili,
That is too bad about not being able to get the FRER and the evap line. Booh! 

Jenny,
Kieran is such a cool name.

Pink,
OMG!!! Congrats. I pray, pray, pray I get to that point. It would be my first heartbeat.

Bumpy,
I am so happy for you. The pic is precious. It definitely looks like a sticky bean!!!

Sara1, 
I understand how you are feeling. I pray that your scan is perfect on Tuesday. 

Heart, 
I like that this the threads are for RPL only. I am not a member of the other thread, yet I think it is part of the comfort of this thread. Good for you for voicing your truth. It sounds like you were super sweet about it.

Good luck to anyone else getting a scan that I accidentally missed!

AFM,
I am happy to report that my HCG is doubling every 24hrs. From 12 to 47 between monday afternoon and wednesday morning. I never had my HCG monitored in my previous pregnancies, so I have nothing to compare this to. I got my first progesterone shot yesterday, ouch!

I am remaining as calm and neutral as I can.... And I truly pray this is our sticky bean.


----------



## heart tree

I agree that it's totally innocent on their part Tracie. I don't think they post there out of malice. I agree that they are lost and looking for support. I just think there needs to be boundaries set about what the purpose of that thread is and to remind them that there are other places to get the support from women more like them. 

In my perfect world, no woman would ever have to post on any threads about loss. One is too many. It's one of the cruelest things a woman can endure in her life. My heart is with anyone who has experienced one or several losses. 

Sara, it's so true. In my real life, I've never felt so alone. I don't know anyone who has had recurrent losses. I do know a few women who have had one loss and it's not the same. I feel like a freak show next to them. I've never experienced such loneliness. The RMC thread literally saved my life. So has this thread.


----------



## heart tree

Kat that's brilliant news about the hcg! Will you get another test on Friday? I hope they keep testing for your peace of mind. I've heard those progesterone shots can hurt quite a bit. All in the name of having your baby. It's worth it!


----------



## sara1

Way to go Kat- :happydance:Great to hear your betas are doubling quick. It's wonderful that you are able to stay calm and relaxed too!


----------



## 3xscharmer

sara1 said:


> It's a tough call, but I'm inclined to agree with Heart and Fili on this one. It's heartbreaking no matter whether its one loss or three but it _is_ different. The emotional waters you have to navigate with recurrent losses take you to places that most women who experience only one will never understand. After my third loss I tried to talk to my sister about it (she has three children and has had one miscarriage... after her second child... at five weeks) but our perspectives were so completely different that I ended up feeling frustrated and angry with her. That wasn't her fault... she just couldn't empathize. With recurrent losses you have to expose so much of yourself and be so vulnerable to talk about it- if you don't feel like the environment is, sacred, for lack of a better word, then I think you run the risk of feeling even more alone. And I think Fili's point about how scary it can be is really important. For the vast majority of women who will only have one loss, the labyrinth of testing and treatments that are talked about are unnecessarily frightening. Part of the reason I think it's tempting for people to move into that thread even if they know they may not 'meet the criteria' is that it is such a tight supportive community. But the only way it can stay that way is if it remains a little bit protective of it's boundaries.

My genetic councler said the same thing today about how someone thinks they know what you're going through because they've had a loss and it simply isn't true, losses are devistating but rpl is just a whole nother ball game!

AFM - saw the genetic counceler today and that was pointles, she asked if I was in the medical field because I seemed to know so much! Didn't learn anything new but did get my karyotype testing done today!! She said it'll be 3-4 weeks before it gets back so I'm hoping something will turn up, we may need to go back for more testing but she's going to check with my doc and see what I've been tested for in their office before she schedules anything. She also adviced against an RE because we don't have any issues with getting pregnant and said that it may actually hender our chances since there's a lot of stress involved. She also advised against PGD because it's not a gaurantee and because if we have a gentic disorder and the embryo shows that it does not have that disorder then it could still have something wrong (trisomy or another defect) and I could still miscarry...so basically it's down to do we want to spend 20-30k on PGD only to potetially m/c or do we want to try on our on for free. THat feels like a no-brainer to me...We are only testing me at this point but if mine come back with nothing then we'll be testing DH too. She seemed really nice and we both like her, so now to just sit back and wait on testing results...hope I get my results on my D and soon too!


----------



## sara1

Davies- where are you?? It's been such a good scan day around here we need you for the trifecta!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, that all sounds very reasonable. I'm glad you got the karyotyping done. I felt the same way as you did when I saw an RE for the first time. I knew everything he was going to tell me. There wasn't anything new. It's amazing how much we learn on our own through this process. The good news for you is that you are young and you've had a healthy baby. I have a lot of hope that you'll have another one....for FREE! Keep us posted on the karyotype test. I hope you get the results soon.


----------



## heart tree

Yeah, where's Davies!!! She better post soon. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about your numbers Kat! :cloud9: 



3xscharmer said:


> sara1 said:
> 
> 
> It's a tough call, but I'm inclined to agree with Heart and Fili on this one. It's heartbreaking no matter whether its one loss or three but it _is_ different. The emotional waters you have to navigate with recurrent losses take you to places that most women who experience only one will never understand. After my third loss I tried to talk to my sister about it (she has three children and has had one miscarriage... after her second child... at five weeks) but our perspectives were so completely different that I ended up feeling frustrated and angry with her. That wasn't her fault... she just couldn't empathize. With recurrent losses you have to expose so much of yourself and be so vulnerable to talk about it- if you don't feel like the environment is, sacred, for lack of a better word, then I think you run the risk of feeling even more alone. And I think Fili's point about how scary it can be is really important. For the vast majority of women who will only have one loss, the labyrinth of testing and treatments that are talked about are unnecessarily frightening. Part of the reason I think it's tempting for people to move into that thread even if they know they may not 'meet the criteria' is that it is such a tight supportive community. But the only way it can stay that way is if it remains a little bit protective of it's boundaries.
> 
> My genetic councler said the same thing today about how someone thinks they know what you're going through because they've had a loss and it simply isn't true, losses are devistating but rpl is just a whole nother ball game!
> 
> AFM - saw the genetic counceler today and that was pointles, she asked if I was in the medical field because I seemed to know so much! Didn't learn anything new but did get my karyotype testing done today!! She said it'll be 3-4 weeks before it gets back so I'm hoping something will turn up, we may need to go back for more testing but she's going to check with my doc and see what I've been tested for in their office before she schedules anything. She also adviced against an RE because we don't have any issues with getting pregnant and said that it may actually hender our chances since there's a lot of stress involved. She also advised against PGD because it's not a gaurantee and because if we have a gentic disorder and the embryo shows that it does not have that disorder then it could still have something wrong (trisomy or another defect) and I could still miscarry...so basically it's down to do we want to spend 20-30k on PGD only to potetially m/c or do we want to try on our on for free. THat feels like a no-brainer to me...We are only testing me at this point but if mine come back with nothing then we'll be testing DH too. She seemed really nice and we both like her, so now to just sit back and wait on testing results...hope I get my results on my D and soon too!Click to expand...

Definitely a no brainer - we have been told the same thing with regards to PGD unless I recurrently have trisomy losses. However since my and my hubby's karyotype is normal then this is unlikely and they say it's all just bad luck. Glad you've found someone nice too!


----------



## filipenko32

I wonder where Davies goes for her scans now? I don't think it's St Mary's any more but maybe she's gone on a bit of a jolly if she goes somewhere in London. Hope she's ok too :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I can clearly see a pink line and so can hubby :happydance: BUT this test has been dry for about 3 hours now. Can you see it on the picture, it's just to the left of the 4th notch again
 



Attached Files:







goodevap.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## KatM

Heart, Sara and Fili
Thanks for the happy support! I intend to stay calm and relaxed... It's not exactly where I am, lol.

Charmer,
PGD is crazy expensive! Good luck on your test.

I think I will be tested on Mondays and Thursdays when I get my progesterone shots.


----------



## sara1

Fili- that line is clear as day sweetie!!!! :yipee:


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> heart I will speak for Andrea when she reads your RM post: Do they not fucking understand the word 'recurrent'?!
> 
> afm: good job hunny! :hugs:

This post actually madee laugh out loud!!!!!!! Heart as always I think what you said was completely justified and wasn't harsh, well said!

Fili I think I can see a line. PROMISE me you will get a frer first thing tomorrow, otherwise I'm bringing one up myself and will pull your pants down and force you to pee :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Kat this will be your forever baby! :yipee: :cloud9: 
Sara, :yipee: but it has been dry for a while, it didn't come up in the time frame. MAybe my hubby drew it on to shut me up! I'm like: It's positive, It's negative... It's an evap... for 3 days now! :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Fili I can see it, but it's been around for 3 hours. Does that affect it in any way? I'm not sure. Though as I think about it, I've never had a test turn positive after sitting around for hours.


----------



## filipenko32

bumpyplease said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> heart I will speak for Andrea when she reads your RM post: Do they not fucking understand the word 'recurrent'?!
> 
> afm: good job hunny! :hugs:
> 
> This post actually madee laugh out loud!!!!!!! Heart as always I think what you said was completely justified and wasn't harsh, well said!
> 
> Fili I think I can see a line. PROMISE me you will get a frer first thing tomorrow, otherwise I'm bringing one up myself and will pull your pants down and force you to pee :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: ok ok I will purchase a Frer tomorrow, I will go myself as I think my hubby was looking for a brand of washing powder or something!


----------



## heart tree

:rofl: at your husband drawing it on to shut you up!

Double :rofl: :rofl: at Bumpy coming over and pulling down your pants to make you pee on a FRER!


----------



## filipenko32

Cyber bullying!!!!


----------



## KatM

Fili,
I see it too. You are a POAS addict, lol. I hope this is it!!!


----------



## filipenko32

:haha:


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy, you're a cyber bully :haha:

I totally support it!


----------



## filipenko32

OMG I will be amazed if I am actually preggo after all this yaying and naying. I have accepted bfn and now this. I had to look twice! Glad I didn't throw it away. Yeah I'm not sure they are supposed to turn that positive. Not ruling out a cruel evap but I will go so far as to say it's pink.


----------



## hopeful23456

I see the line fili! Can't wait for you to get frers, they are easier to read

I agree with heart on the rmc thread. I don't know anyone with recurrent losses but do know of a couple of people with 1 loss and they had kids right after. 
Maybe if they could see the signatures they might understand better; they probably don't realize someone can have many mcs, zero kids and no answers. It's a whole different ballgame. But the regular mc thread with people only having 1 would be great support for them as most of those girls go on to have kids right away.


----------



## sara1

Fili- you are what...9dpo... you've been testing since O :haha: I've looked at tests which I thought were negative hours later and seen a faint line. It's happened to me more than once and both times I WAS preggo! Get your frer then go get you drip girl!!


----------



## sara1

It's 11 o'clock at night and I just realized I am dying for lemonade!!! I'm going to grab a flashlight and hit the lemon tree in the garden... :)


----------



## filipenko32

Yay thanks Sara!! :yipee: this is such a roller coaster!! My temp is 37 just sitting down, that is high. I do feel periody though. Testing since minus o! When we were driving through California we stopped and picked oranges off some trees! They were wonderful! Lucky you! If you wanna make lemonade first get the lemons! That's what my dad says if I have to achieve anything in life. Think my hubby's :spermy: must be lemons then.


----------



## croydongirl

Bo, Fili this is a roller coaster. I hope that tomorrow you get your clear + right away!!

My doc's appt got rescheduled for tomorrow morning, I guess the doc was caught up in surgery. So funny to think that someones dreams are coming true right now. A baby is coming into the world. I can wait until tomorrow. One day, they might be cancelling patients so the doctor can be with me when I am giving birth!


----------



## filipenko32

They will be croy! Not that long now really!! :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

You know something, I think that might have happened to me, now that I think about it. It was for my ectopic pregnancy. I was testing and kept getting negatives, but didn't throw the tests away right away. A few days later, I was throwing out all of the old tests and I saw a FRER that was clearly positive. I knew it wasn't from any of my earlier pregnancies as I had thrown those tests away months before. I was confused, but just thought it was something that happened after they sat around for too long. I tossed it in the bin. Then a week later my doctor told me my hcg was positive. 

Very curious. I hope this is it for you my lovely Fili. 

Sara, I want home made lemonade! We have a lemon tree too, but the lemons aren't quite ripe yet. I'm going to do that once they are!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, that will be you in 119 days give or take!!! Some of us are almost in the double digits!


----------



## sara1

My pitcher is filled with tulips so I made it and am drinking it out of a giant beer stein. Very Posh :haha: Actually it's heaven!!


----------



## sara1

Croy that's so sweet. I love that idea. I guess I should try to be a little more patient with my chronically late OB


----------



## tuckie27

Okay, I know a lot of ladies post about disappearing symtoms and I'm sure I'm just being paraniod and it's no big deal, BUT it's my turn to worry! I am freaking out this morning because I have had tender boobs, nausea, and heartburn for the last week and then this morning I wake up with no nausea, no heartburn and barely sore boobs :/ It seems way too early for me to lose symptoms...I thought they should be getting worse about now since I'm just about 7 weeks???


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, mine were extremely inconsistent at this point in the pregnancy. I freaked out daily. Mine didn't really become consistent until weeks 10-14. I know how worrisome it is. I can't tell you it doesn't mean anything, but what I can tell you is that it is normal. It really isn't an indication one way or the other in my opinion.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart! My tests are like gremlins they only appear at night when wet! 
Tuckie, all the girls on here will tell you that their symptoms came and went, but being pal it's very frightening when this happens :hug:. It NO way means you're not going to be ok though and I think some of the girls' symptoms disappeared for a few weeks and then came back suddenly! I had A LOT of sickness with my last pregnancy and sore bbs so don't worry hun x x x

Does anyone think that lower back strain / loose feeling in the lower back is a preggo symptom, it's not really painful or strained it's just weird!


----------



## filipenko32

Ha heart you and me posted the same answer to tuckie at the same time - there's reassurance for you tuckie!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks heart and fili, I know it's probably irrational fears, but like you said, after recurrent losses it's so scary! I would have never been analyzing every little thing with my first pregnancy, but after 2 losses in a row and no babies yet, I am totally freaking out :/ My ulatrasound on Tuesday can't get here soon enough! I'm glad yours were like that too heart since you're almost 23 weeks now! :D Gives me hope!


----------



## filipenko32

It's absolutely normal Hun. I am excited now but if I find out for sure that I am preggo then I will be a worrying mess until a first scan. How can we be anything else? X x x


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie how many days last ov were you when you got your bfp?


----------



## bumpyplease

heart tree said:


> Bumpy, you're a cyber bully :haha:
> 
> I totally support it!

Hilarious!!!! I'm a big bad bully!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

bumpyplease said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Bumpy, you're a cyber bully :haha:
> 
> I totally support it!
> 
> Hilarious!!!! I'm a big bad bully!!!!Click to expand...

Yeah I'm double triple locking my doors tomorrow bumps so you can't get me!!! :rofl:


----------



## tuckie27

filipenko32 said:


> Tuckie how many days last ov were you when you got your bfp?

I'm pretty sure I O'd on March 1st or 2nd so I was 9 or 10DPO when I got a very faint BFP on 3/11 (I thought I could barely see a 2nd line on 3/10 but my hubby said he didn't see anything and I was seeing things :p) Then on 3/14 I had a definite BFP with dark 2nd line and I was 12/13DPO by then.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart was your ectopic a completely 'natural' conception without iui/fertility drugs? I have a vague memory it was a surprise pregnancy from reading your journal. It's so heartbreaking that you had to go through that after everything else:nope:. Can't believe it thinking about it. But look at you now, it more than makes up for the heartache I suspect. But omg you suffered!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Heart was your ectopic a completely 'natural' conception without iui/fertility drugs? I have a vague memory it was a surprise pregnancy from reading your journal. It's so heartbreaking that you had to go through that after everything else:nope:. Can't believe it thinking about it. But look at you now, it more than makes up for the heartache I suspect. But omg you suffered!!!!!

Yes Fili, it was naturally conceived, as were all of my other pregnancies except for this little girl in my belly. It was the first and only time I did IUI and it seems to have worked. 

The worst part about that ectopic (aside from the obvious of losing my right tube and not having a baby) was that I was waiting for AF so I could schedule a saline sonogram that they required before I could do IUI. I bled right on time and thought it was AF and scheduled my sonogram. But a few days before I was supposed to have the sonogram, I started bleeding again and my doctor made me do a blood test even though all of my home tests were coming up negative. That's how I found out I was pregnant. I had no clue! Looking back, I was lucky I was supposed to get the saline sonogram that cycle. If not, who knows when I would have found out I had an ectopic. It might have ruptured before I even knew. I might have just passed that bleeding off as a weird cycle. I'm really lucky they caught it and it never ruptured.


----------



## filipenko32

Gosh yes you were lucky they caught it, I know they are so dangerous and in hindsight you were so close to having your keeper too!! But looking at it another way you wouldn't have your little girl now so maybe it was all fate, albeit horrible fate hurdles to go through. Sometimes I wonder if the little souls are just waiting for the right time! Think that is sometimes a nice 'excuse' for what we go through.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I started this thread when I was exactly 6 weeks pregnant. I just looked through a few of the first posts I made and I had MS at 6 weeks. Then at 6+2 and 6+3 it was gone. My boobs were sore, but I was also taking a lot of progesterone which always makes them sore. I stopped reading, but I clearly remember going through what you are going through right now. I hope this weekend flies by for you so you can have your scan.


----------



## sara1

filipenko32 said:


> My tests are like gremlins they only appear at night when wet!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Tuckie... There has been no rhythm or reason to my symptoms either... they just come and go randomly. It's stressful as hell. I'm right there with you... we're both getting scans on Tuesday.:hugs: I'm totally convinced its already over one minute, and sure everything's going to be fine the next. Complete emotional roller coaster. Hang in there!!


----------



## puppycat

Sounds similar to me Heart. 

Christmas 2010 I had what I thought was a normal AF but had bad bad pains in my tummy so a friend suggested doing a test which came up bfp. I went to the Dr who sent me straight to hospital with suspected ectopic. Luckily for me I didn't need surgery or met but it took 5 weeks for me to miscarry in the sense of bleeding and right over Christmas time :(

The hardest loss for me was April 2011, I wasn't at all scared (the difference between RPL and 1 loss I think) I didn't mind being happy and just thinking we'd been unlucky. When I lost the second time I was beside myself. Then you start thinking that maybe there's a reason, maybe there's something wrong with me. You start to wonder if it'd happen again, if you can have a child again. Allsorts.

My third loss I was just numb. I stuck my head in the sand and should have gone to the Dr but couldn't face the testing. I tried to pretend it wasn't happening. I was a mess.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, in all honesty, I wouldn't change any of it. Of course it is horrific to go through a loss, but all of these have made me who I am. And you're right, I wouldn't have this little girl if any of the other ones had stuck. Of course I would have loved all of them, but sometimes I wonder if this child is going to get even more love given what I went through. 

Now, would I have said any of this before I was pregnant with this baby? Probably not! I would have said I wish I could change it all so that I never had a loss. But I can't change it, so I'm trying to embrace it. It certainly makes it easier to embrace when you feel a little more confident in a pregnancy. I hope you get to feel that feeling too. And soon! 

I hope all of the RMC ladies get to feel that.


----------



## tuckie27

heart tree said:


> Tuckie, I started this thread when I was exactly 6 weeks pregnant. I just looked through a few of the first posts I made and I had MS at 6 weeks. Then at 6+2 and 6+3 it was gone. My boobs were sore, but I was also taking a lot of progesterone which always makes them sore. I stopped reading, but I clearly remember going through what you are going through right now. I hope this weekend flies by for you so you can have your scan.

Thanks heart. I read a lot of posts here where women are asking about disappearing symptoms and I know most of the ladies reassure them and I've had my sore boobs come and go and all that, but it's still so stressful! Thanks for looking up your 6 week posts :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Puppy :hugs: That's a really good way of differentiating one loss from several. After the first, I was devastated, but I did have a lot of hope that it was just a one time thing. Then the second, third and fourth just put me on a path of thinking it was never going to happen. Thanks for adding that perspective. And I know what you mean about the numbness too. There are so many levels to this journey.


----------



## tuckie27

Sara, thanks and good luck on your scan on Tuesday too! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Totally agree pups and heart


----------



## sara1

Heart- I aspire to your level of acceptance with what you've been through. There are some positive things I take away from the whole awful experience so far... I learned more about the strength and compassion and understanding of my husband in 6 months than I had in 4 years- and that has been a truly amazing gift. But mostly I still feel a sort of frustrated anger at it all. I know that will change with time. The more hope you have the less room for anger there is. Right now the two are still battling it out for dominance.


----------



## heart tree

Totally understandable Sara. I was the same way until recently. If I had never gotten this far in a pregnancy, I think I would still be angry. In fact I know I would be. I'm not sure I'd ever be accepting of it if I wasn't where I am right now.


----------



## daviess3

Measuring 46mm no funnelling all good in the hood! Have pain from my back to my left but cheek!! Like I pulled a muscle though!! 
Girls I nearly caved in hubby couldn't come with me! So lady asked me if I knew what I was having I said no!! Then I said can u tell? She said well I can try do u want to no! I said I'm not sure! Lol anyway she looked and............!!!!! 
The bottom was right at my hip! All we could see was spine an head!! So baby wants surprise to!! I told hubby he said u sure u didn't I promised him an u ladies I don't no!! X


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys that's us moved in shattered now though, still got loads too do but it's getting there 

Congrats on all the good scans xxx is there any news on Sarah yet xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- happy to hear the scan was great! I thought I was goin to find out if boy or girl too reading the post. You have a long ass cervix! That's awesome. 

Jen- glad u are moved in! Hopefully you can sleep good tonight. It's a great place and loved the pics.


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god I thought we were about to find out the gender Davies!!! Damn! LOL! 

I'm having ridiculous cervix length envy now. That is super long. Congrats!

Jen, take a long rest now. Don't overdo it. And I LOVE your name choice!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- That's great news! Sounds like baby saved you from yourself. :haha: Honestly, I don't know how you are doing it. There's no way I could wait!

Tuckie- Those disappearing symptoms are so scary. Mine disappeared for a few days after I had a good scan and scared me half to death! I wanted to jump back in the car and get another scan!

Jen- Get some rest. Glad the move is going well, but sounds like its time to take it easy. 

Kat- We had a bad mosquito problem in Sacramento the two years before I left, so I was ready for them. :haha: 

Good news, ladies! Hubby decided to go ahead and book a hotel for us for tomorrow night. Turns out we get to have a nice anniversary after all! :wohoo: Then the icing on the cake is that my dad said he's giving us $50 to go out to dinner. So excited now. A night away from the kids with my hubby sounds like heaven. I hope I don't sleep it all away. :sleep: I've been SO tired! Went grocery shopping with my sister today and now I can barely keep my eyes open. But my little ones are wide awake so sleep for me is out of the question. :nope:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I was looking at limes at the grocery store today! Fruit has never looked so cute!


----------



## 3xscharmer

heart tree said:


> Fili, in all honesty, I wouldn't change any of it. Of course it is horrific to go through a loss, but all of these have made me who I am. And you're right, I wouldn't have this little girl if any of the other ones had stuck. Of course I would have loved all of them, but sometimes I wonder if this child is going to get even more love given what I went through.
> 
> Now, would I have said any of this before I was pregnant with this baby? Probably not! I would have said I wish I could change it all so that I never had a loss. But I can't change it, so I'm trying to embrace it. It certainly makes it easier to embrace when you feel a little more confident in a pregnancy. I hope you get to feel that feeling too. And soon!
> 
> I hope all of the RMC ladies get to feel that.

I agree heart, even if I was given the chance to save my first two babies, I couldn't do it because that would mean that I wouldn't have Olivia and while I know I would love them just as much, she is my world and she is a person in her own right and those babies would still be mine but they wouldn't be her and I will gladly decline the chance to change that!! I would miscarry a hundred times over as long as I was gaurenteed to have her in the end! She's my first forever baby and I am praying hard that she's not the last but she was worth it and the next one will be too...an angel in the book of life wrote down my baby's birth and as she closed the book she sighed too beautifull for earth...my babies just weren't meant to experience the pain and hurt and sadness of this earth, they were just too bautifull and too special and I pray that all 6 of them are together laughing and playing and hanging out with all my other rpl gals beautiful angel babies too!! Didn't mean to write a book lol!! :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Our stories and how we process the losses are so very different but it is beautiful to see the little lives we get to parent at the end. I always felt a strong connection to the first baby we lost. I KNEW he was a boy and each of the losses after that almost felt like he was back with me for a few weeks before he left again. While I always say I have had 5 losses, which is true, I believe it was this little guy trying to get here the whole time. And now knowing he will be with us in August after all this time just feels incredible. We have been waiting so long, but he is so worth the wait. I truly believe my heart will be made whole when I meet our little man.


----------



## heart tree

That's so lovely Charmer. Thanks for sharing that. :hugs: I hope they're all playing together too. 

Mom2 happy 11 weeks! How nice you get to enjoy a real date night with your hubby. Enjoy every second. And enjoy listening to the heartbeat tomorrow. Rest up tonight! You'll need your energy tomorrow!!


----------



## tuckie27

Davies- Congrats on the scan! :)
Mom- Thanks for the reassurance and enjoy the getaway with your hubby! We are long overdue for one of those too! :)


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies, I wanted to wind u all up sorry im so cruel! Lol! Do u think super long cervix makes labour harder? X


----------



## sara1

lol cervix envy :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Amanda I spoke too my consultant about checking my cervix cause my first I had early labour an had aarron at 37+ weeks she didn't feel the need but I might ask her too at my 21 week scan Paul and I haven't even dtd since being pregnant and that's why just incase about the cervix x


----------



## KatM

Hi ladies on progesterone (especially injections),

Did they make you very nauseous? Any major side effects? Do you think it helped? Obviously I am feeling some side effects. Thanks for the feedback in advance.

Congrats on all the good scans. Good news all around.:happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Kat I had the pessaries which were ok didn't cause me nausea mainly constipation an bloating! X
Jen my hospital does the check coz they r doing research with kings college but defo push for it hun defo puts ur mind at ease! I'm gonna b 2 weeks late aren't I! Lol! X


----------



## sara1

Hi Kat- I'm also on the pessaries... same side effects as Davies, also they're messy! I really do think they are super helpful early on though, so I think it's worth it. I don't know anything about the injections, are they more effective than the pessaries? If not maybe you want to ask your doctor about switching.


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon everyone. Well I had a lie in today and then rushed out for some Frers but they are a :bfn: as white as snow. Think I am going to give up now!! I'm not too surprised as I have never got pregnant before having a proper period before. Just hoping I at least get my period now!!


----------



## sara1

:hugs: Fili :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm ok, probably will be good to give my body a rest anyway! Kat the only side effects I have with them are that they are messy!! Don't think they give me any other sides x x


----------



## Neversaynever

So much going on in here I have no chance of catching up :wacko:

Sorry Fili :hugs: you are doing so well with the PMA though hun...all here waiting for you :winkwink:

Sara...happy 6 weeks and fab numbers lately

Pink...so so pleased for your good scan too :hugs:

Bumpy...another fabby scan :yipee:

Kat...good to see you here and you have fab betas too :thumbup:

Hopeful...anymore bump pics?

Heart...glad you are going to have to slow down a little :hugs:

Davies...loooong cervix :haha:

Mom2...good to see all is ok with you

Croy...can't remember what I was going to say :dohh:

Jenny...loving the new place and don't do too much :winkwink:

Puppy...embo...I know I have missed people I am sorry :blush:

AFM...20 weeks today...can not believe I have got this far :nope: although I am shitting myself for scan on Tuesday incase they find something wrong :wacko:

:hugs: and stuff all round :flower:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Everything's going to be great for you Andrea it's so so rare to get to 20 weeks and have something wrong, you'll be over the moon again!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Neversaynever

filipenko32 said:


> Everything's going to be great for you Andrea it's so so rare to get to 20 weeks and have something wrong, you'll be over the moon again!!! :cloud9:

Thanks Fili :hugs: was also meant to have commented on what you thought I would have said on the RMC thread :rofl: I am so predictable eh? Mind you...last time i spoke up I offended people unintentionally so kept quiet this time :haha:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Hi never hows u? Fili I'm sorry hun xx
Never u b fine but I had same worries x


----------



## sara1

Happy 20 weeks Never!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sorry about your test fili, don't want to get your hopes up but frer's are usually the last to show for me.

Got the call this am from my doc and they weren't able to do the testing from my d and c. I am sooo happy that I got the karyotype yesterday! I am also slightly relieved, I know it's crazy but while my ins will cover the maternal fetal specialist, we may be paying for testing out of pocket and hopefully they wont charge us too much since they weren't able to test and we can put all our saved money towards testing me and DH. Kinda upset too though because I was really hoping for some results!


----------



## filipenko32

3x Sometimes it's best not to know, sometimes I wish I didn't know as much!! Probably a blessing in disguise :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

charmer - your previsous post was sweet about the angels. now about the not getting to test, there's a girl on another forum that m/c around the same week as you and they weren't able to test hers either, totally sucks. at least you can get all the blood work done. 

omg - the little news item above this post says january jones eats her own placenta. that is so f'n gross. i had never heard of it until someone on the other forum mentioned people do that. 

happy 20 weeks NSN! I need to do another bump pic, to me it's getting huge. was hard to sleep last night. you have a bump pic?

fili - sorry about the bfn. frers are so much easier than those test strips. but you will be fertile next cycle. Are you going to do clomid next time? would you be able to get follie u/s to measure follie size and do trigger to release them? it just lets you know exactly what's going on.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I'd love to see a pic of your bump!! Is your pillow helping you sleep?
I'm not sure what we'll do next time, I do naturally ov on my own but I might go for a mid-cycle scan if I don't get a proper surge. I am wondering if I did actually ov! Think I probably did it's just that the LH surge was a bit suspect. Stopping the progesterone now so I hope I get my af. :wacko:


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - i naturally ovu on my own too but with the monitored cycles, the trigger makes you release the eggs when they are the perfect size, so not under or over cooked. as you can tell, I'm a huge fan of iuis with monitored cycles ;)

happy 23 weeks heart!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I think I might ask my obgyn if he would do this for me. I just have to persuade my hubby. It would be a middle road between natural and IVF. So how big are the follies when you trigger?


----------



## hopeful23456

on my clomid cycles, they want them to be around 18mm (to 20mm, not bigger than that at my clinic), on the injectible cycles, they want them at least 15mm. 
you just have to convince dh to spoo in a cup


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I just emailed this to my doc does it sound right?

Dear Dr. ___

I hope you're well. I came to see you about 3 weeks ago because my period hadn't started after my 4th miscarriage. You scanned me and gave me Clomid and I think my period might start in a few days, so thank-you. I'm not pregnant. As you know, I have had every test done and we've been given the go-ahead to try again. 

I am writing because me and my husband were wondering if monitored IUI with ovarian stimulation might help us in the sense that the best sized eggs can be chosen to be released. We think part of our problem might be some bad eggs (one trisomy 18 loss) as even though my periods are regular, my ovululation dates seem to vary from cycle day 13-16 in a 27 day cycle. My ovarian reserve tests etc have always been OK. 

Is this something you could do or might recommend? If so I am writing before I get my period in the event we could possibly start this kind of treatment for my next cycle. 

Best wishes,


----------



## filipenko32

That's interesting about the egg size too as I know for a fact one of my eggs I got pregnant with for the 2nd time round was 21mm and I still could have released this up to 36 hours later so it could have gotten bigger.

Also 'me and my husband' ^^^ :haha: he's at football and doesn't have a clue!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Okay, need some help here guys! Got a call from the genetic specialist and the lab messed up and didn't get enough blood from me so we are using my lab at my OB's and we are using this time to get more testing since they were unable to test baby...so the genetic lady sent her order to my docs office and told them to feel free to add any other testing they thought was necessary to that order...WTF??? Seriously, if my doctor was able to test me then why did they send me to a specialist?? ANyway guys, need to know what tests I should be demanding at this point?? Any Ideas? I'm thinking NK cells for sure and maybe FSH? What else? I want a list ready when they call me!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sorry, I'm pretty pissed off, they sent me to the maternal fetal specialists because my ins would cover the visits but if I'm having to pay for testing anyway then why not just see an RE and pay for those visits? The genetic specialist said that they do deal with problems though, so if I have any they could address those. Guess I just need to figure out whats wrong and then decide who to see!


----------



## Neversaynever

Charmer...I'm sorry you're getting the run around :hugs: I've not had testing sorry I can't advise :hugs:

Sara..Davies thanks for asking...yeah I'm ok...now tying to keep up with threads these days and wishing the time away for Tuesday :thumbup:

I have fatty bum bum pics in my journal :flower: hopeful

XxX


----------



## 3xscharmer

So far here is my list, feel free to add or subtract from it!! Btw if your wondering why pcos is on it it's because for the past year now my ovulation has been really wonky, ovulating on cd 25 or later with a short lp of 9 days and yet normal progesterone??

PCOS
FSH
NK KILLER CELLS 
MTHR heterozygous
PROACTLIN
&#8226;Antiphospholipid Antibodies: ACA (Anti-Cardiolipin Abs)
&#8226;Antiphospholipid Antibodies: APA (IgG, IgM, IgA, &#945;PS, &#945;PC, &#945;Pl, &#945;PE)
&#8226;Antiphospholipid Antibodies: Anti-&#946;2 Glycoprotein I Ab&#8217;s
&#8226;NK (Natural Killer) Activation with IVIg (K-562)
&#8226;HLA panel &#8211; 1. HLA, A, B, C, DR, DQ&#946; 2. DQ&#945; RIA (DQ Alpha Matching)
&#8226;RIP (Reproductive Immunophenotyping)
&#8226;TPO (Thyroperoxidase Ab)
&#8226;THAB (Thyroglobulin Ab)
pai-4g/5g


----------



## heart tree

Charmer that is a good list. I can't think of anything else right now. Glad you are pushing for all of these. 

Fili I like the letter and agree with Hopeful. A medicated monitored iui cycle is a great option for you. Sorry about the bfn. Roll on AF and a new cycle. 

Kat I used suppositories, but progesterone can definitely cause nausea. Mine did. Once I stopped, so did my nausea. 

Davies I'm not sure if labor will be harder. I'd take a long cervix and harder labor any day. I'm getting a bit down over this bed rest business. 

Andrea, happy 20 weeks lovely! It's a scary scan but it will be brilliant. 

Happy 6 weeks Sara! You're a sweetpea!

Hopeful have a great scan. Say hello to your babies for me. 

Can't remember what else I read. Just woke up. 

Hope everyone is having a great Friday.


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 23 weeks Heart!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Happy 23 weeks Heart!

New plan of action: I am getting with my doc to discuss these and have decided that the smartest thing at this point is to have all these tests done FIRST b/c they are mostly fixable, they come back quicker and aren't as expensive as the karyotype. Then assuming that I have my results in a week or two and they are normal I will then do the karyotype last since it's most expensive, takes the longest to come back and isn't actually "fixable". I really want the karyotyping but feel that the best thing to do is rule out these things and hopefully it won't take long to find out the results so I can push forward with the karyotyping...sound good? I just hate to spend 2000 on one test and it turn out to be something less expensive and fixable!


----------



## heart tree

I think that is a very sound plan. :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

love the letter fili - but if they say no - demand it....i'm not sure how open the UK docs are to iui?

happy 6 weeks Sara!


3x - add

1: PTT (prothrombin time, checks how fast your blood clots). 
2: homocysteine (goes along with MTHFR testing) if you have mthfr and homocysteine is high, you want to be treated
3: Protein S & C
4: Factor V Leiden

and try and get the book, "is your body baby friendly?" by dr beers, covers all of that testing, what it's for, how they treat, etc.

here's a list from fertile thoughts forum, but i wouldn't do an endometrial biopsy - all it tells you is if you should be on progesterone and it hurts so just go on progesterone if it's low...


Recurrent Pregnancy Loss Testing 
If you've had more than one loss....or if you've had even one loss and are experiencing infertility you might want to condsider asking your doctor to run some basic test. Here's a list that will get you started:

&#8226;ovarian reserve screening: a blood test done at a certain point in your cycle to see if your eggs are too old to function reliably.

&#8226;androgen levels: blood tests to measure male hormone levels.

&#8226;TSH and prolactin levels: blood tests for hormone levels that indicate whether your thyroid and pituitary glands are functioning properly.

&#8226;leukocyte antibody detection and embryotoxic factor: blood tests to determine whether your immune system is attacking the pregnancy.

&#8226;antiphosphotidylserine, PAI-1 levels, MTHFR, prothrombin II mutation, and Factor V leiden: blood clotting tests that may indicate an increased risk of forming blood clots in the small blood vessels of the placenta, which may interfere with continuation of the pregnancy.

&#8226;fasting insulin levels: a blood test to determine whether you have insulin resistance, which may increase the risk of miscarriage.

&#8226;endometrial biopsy: a minor surgical procedure to sample the uterine lining (endometrium) approximately 12 days after the urine LH surge indicates impending ovulation; this may show whether the uterine lining has appropriately developed to support a pregnancy.

&#8226;saline hysterosonogram: an ultrasound test in which a small amount of salt water is injected into the uterine cavity during a scan; this may show uterine scar tissue, polyps or other anomalies that may interfere with growth of the pregnancy.

and link (contains many of the above tests)

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/miscarriage/rpl.html


----------



## KatM

Thanks Ladies for getting back to me with your progesterone symptoms. 

I now think it was the roasted garlic and jalapeno pizza DH and I ate last night as he has stomach issues.

To answer the question about why I am on injections: My Dr prefers them. I don't know why. I am definitely going to stay on progesterone no matter what if it might help me have a healthy, baby.

Fili,
I'm so sorry:cry:

Hi Never,
I am only part of 3 threads... fancy seeing you here.
Congrats on being half way there!!!:happydance:

Hopeful,
I would consider getting placenta pills. I'm serious. It is supposed to help with post-partum. Many mammals, including dogs and cats, eat their placenta after birth. I have seen youtube video with people cooking it up like a steak. I won't go that far as I don't even eat meat.... but pills I might consider. When I first heard about it, i was just as grossed out. Now I say if it helps, why not.

3X,
Good luck on all your tests. It looks like the girls have you completely covered. I have never run tests yet, so I have no helpful additions.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hopeful and everyone for your kind words :hugs: The doc I just wrote to is pretty flexible as he was the one who gave me Clomid. Going to talk to hubby about this option tonight. 
3x hopeful has more than covered it, I haven't even heard of some of those tests!! YOu go girl and get your moneys worth! 
Heart have you been out today?


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful? Me again sorry! Since you ov on your own did your doc recommend the iui as a recurrent mc treatment/cure?


----------



## bumpyplease

afternoon ladies, have had a lovely day having a family tea party for my step daughters birthday!

fili - soooo sorry hun. your attitude is great though, and we all know you will get there soon. in some ways i think you are right to have a proper AF first since your cycle has been so long and strange this time. hope you are ok though babe

happy 23 weeks heart, 20 weeks nsn and 6 weeks sara.

x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks bumps, glad you had a lovely day! Yeah I am surprisingly ok! I am actually relieved in a very very strange way. Think I need a break from ERPC's that's it! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Although I do love the prior oxygen fix they give you before an ERPC it makes me go 'high' it's such a good feeling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sara1

Happy 23 Heart- You're soooo close to third tri now!

Bumpy- ohh a tea party sounds divine. Just thinking about it makes me crave little frosted cakes 

Fili- You really are the queen of PMA! And you always make me giggle... ERPC oxygen high!?!?:wacko:

Hopeful- good luck on your scan today!


----------



## hopeful23456

bumpy - glad you had a nice day

fili - the iui was to speed up the process and make sure the eggs were good size, etc. after the mcs and me getting older they knew i didn't want to wait. the meds (clomid or injectibles) are supposed to help call out better eggs but they didn't think i had an issue with egg quality, seemed to be implantation issues

kat - injecting progesterone is the most effective so I've heard from other girls on it. i've seen alot of ivf girls on the injections. i did the suppositories, didn't get too many side effects but couldn't tell if the side effects were from them or bfp (like warmer body temp)..

off to my scan soon ;) feeling kicks all morning. i suppose i should shower.... (working from home today)


----------



## croydongirl

Back from the docs, everything with baby is looking great. Heard his little heart beating strong. 
On my way out they gave me my glucose test drink to take before my appt next month. I even got to choose from three different flavours, something tells me that even fruit punch flavour isn't going to make it the best thing I have ever tasted but its worth a shot!

Next appt in four weeks, and then I start going every 2 weeks...I remember at my first appt when she told me that at the last trimester I wold go in every 2 weeks and I thought it sounded so far away, now it's only 4 weeks away! aaargh!


----------



## heart tree

I'm really struggling today. I can't stop crying. I'm feeling really down that I can't enjoy this pregnancy more. I just lie on the couch all day and all night. I can't wear my maternity clothes. I can't show off my cute bump. I can't go out for a nice dinner with my hubby. I'm constantly scared that I'm going into premature labor every time I have a Braxton Hicks contraction. I feel like I'm on constant high alert and can't relax. I had a big meltdown this morning with my hubby. He's working from home today and gave me lots of love.

Then about 20 minutes ago I was listening to a long message from a client and trying to concentrate on my work. My hubby came it to talk. I kept waving him away and shaking my head no. I just needed to focus on this call. He kept coming at me and was being very distracting. It was pissing me off because I'm trying to work. Since I'm lying down I put my foot up to push him away and ended up kicking him in the stomach kind of hard. I totally didn't mean to do that. We were both stunned. He got really angry and said "fuck you" and stormed out. We never are like this. It just made my day so much worse. I feel so vulnerable and now he's mad at me. But I'm mad at him too, because when I'm working, I need him to leave me alone. I'm trying to deal with people in crisis. I can't be in crisis myself. I'm a blubbering mess right now. :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart :hug: :hugs: well you just remember these three main things:
Your hubby is going to forgive you in a matter of moments;
You're going to have your baby in your arms sooooo soon and then you've got the rest of your life to be proud of her;
You are BOUND to be feeling the way you are and it is such a shame you're having to stay in so much after all you've been through. If it's any consolation a famous film star, will get her name in a mo had to stay in bed for the whole duration of both her pregnancies, in bed with bed pans no getting up at all!!!!! 
We are here for you x x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

And I meant to add your hubby is going to understand your point of view too and why you were mad! I felt irritated just reading that, know what you mean!


----------



## heart tree

Croy I didn't mean to rain on your post. So glad you had a good appointment. I'm going in next Friday for the glucose test. I wonder what flavors I'll get offered. I talked to the nurse yesterday about eating before the test. She said stay away from carbs and sugars. So no cereal in the morning. She said have an egg and some cheese.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Fili, he just came back in and we sorted it all out. I apologized for kicking him so hard as I didn't mean to. He apologized for not reading my signals better. He gave me kisses and told me he wasn't mad at me. All is forgiven. I still can't stop crying. Once the flood gates open, I have a hard time shutting them off. Damn hormones. It's making it hard to call clients. I have to get it together.


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations croy!! So happy for you :cloud9: you must be elated. Coincidentally I just ate a cheese omelette it was yummy! :munch:


----------



## filipenko32

Nah cry heart it's the best way, you feel so much better afterwards! Get hubby to make you a cup of tea with some milk and sugar in. That's the best thing to do when you've had an upset or a shock, or a hot sweet drink like hot chocolate. X x x x


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
Those poor IFV girls have to inject twice daily for something like 10 weeks. It doesn't feel good. The needle is big and in an oil base that stings. I screamed out loud out of shock. Good luck on your scan!!!

Croy,
Congrats Girlie!!! I am so happy for you.

Heart,
Here's a big, warm :hugs:. Please don't be so harsh on yourself. It is understandable after 4 losses that you are feeling anxious and emotional. Being on constant high alert sounds awful, and I understand the feeling. It's great that your hubby is so loving.

It's good to hear that you and DH have already kissed and made up. It was an accident and you are on edge right now with everything that is taking place. 

After my 2nd MC, I got into the hugest fight with DH for repeatedly waking me up nightly on his damn computer. I sware I almost attacked him. Luckily, I voiced that I wanted to attack him and that calmed me down. We had not had a big fight in well over a YEAR!!! And I have never touched DH in a mean way, but I was close. 

He apologized and forgave everything straight away as he knew I was stressing and that my hormones were crazy. Your DH sounds very understanding. Sounds like you need to be more gentle and nurturing with yourself as you are to everyone on this thread. Are you afraid that if you enjoy the pregnancy, show your bump, go out to dinner, etc...something might go wrong? I am a worrier. DH reminds me that the danger never stops, so worrying is useless.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart it was Sophia Loren - I've got her autobiography, would you like me to post it to you?


----------



## filipenko32

Kat my hubby blames EVERYTHING I say and do on my hormones now, it's wearing a little thin but on the flip side I can get away with more stuff!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Kat :hugs: I know a lot of my emotions are coming from stress. Thank god my husband understands. He's such a good guy. Sounds like you have a good one too. 

No honey, I'm not afraid to show my bump. I'm on bed rest for a short cervix and can't leave the house. I was having a wonderful pregnancy in the 2nd trimester until I was told my cervix might be incompetent and that I'm a candidate for preterm labor. I'm supposed to keep all pressure off of my cervix which means I'm not even supposed to sit upright for extended periods of time. So I have to lie down. I'm working from home. I am allowed to take short walks, showers and go to the bathroom. But I can't go out for long periods of time. Tomorrow, hubby is going to drive us somewhere where we can lie in the sun and have a picnic. I'll be lying down in the car for the drive. 

I'm feeling sad that I can't go out and show it off. I can't exercise. I can't go to my prenatal yoga class. My vision of what I thought my pregnancy would be has been taken away from me. I don't mean to sound ungrateful. I'm incredibly grateful to have gotten this far in a pregnancy. It's just one of those days.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, that's right! My mom told me about Sophia as a way to make me feel better. She is one of the most beautiful women ever created I think. So gorgeous. I can get her book from the library. I'm not sure I'm ready to read it. I'm still trying to convince myself that I just have a naturally short cervix and that it's not incompetent. If I read her story I might start thinking that's going to be me.


----------



## filipenko32

I would be angry if I were you heart it's just not fair :nope:


----------



## sara1

Heart- It's completely natural for you to be emotional and frustrated. I can't imagine how hard it is for you right now... and even without the bedrest emotional and frustrated comes with the territory. Your are coping with a tremendous amount and coping extremely well! I'm glad that you and Tim were able to talk it through quickly. You should stop beating yourself up. I can think of no one with more cause not to have it completely 'together!' :hugs: 
It's friday... I know you're limited in what you can do, but get through the day then do something nice the two of you... light lots of candles and curl up and watch an epic romantic movie in bed... screw healthy food and feed each other chocolate cake... give each other foot rubs:)


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not sure she was ever formally diagnosed with anything I think it was just a precaution I can't remember but I feel very bad for you having some sparkle taken off actually enjoying your pregnancy :-(


----------



## sara1

The picnic sounds perfect, and I bet it does you a world of good!!!


----------



## KatM

Fili,
I like getting away with things:haha:.

Heart,
I knew about your cervix:cry:. I apologize as I misundertood your post. I thought you were saying that you were not feeling up to doing all those things, not that you physically cannot do those things. How frustrating!!! 

I tend to be a bit hyper-active. My Dr has already told me to lay off on the P90X2. I feel for you hon, not being able to move about freely. It will all be worth it and more in the end. My GF was on bedrest (except to shower and go to the bathroom) for 5 months with her twins. She is super tiny and the twins feet were all in her ribcage. They came out perfectly healthy and are now teenagers.

Sounds like DH has planned a wonderful outing for you two. I hope you have the best time.


----------



## tuckie27

Sorry Heart :( I totally understand how that would be so frustrating! I am used to doing a lot of running around and I get stir crazy being stuck at home too long, so I would be really upest if I were stuck at home like that too. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wish I was closer to you Heart. I'd come over with a DVD. and do you a pedicure and sit and admire your bump. 
It deserves to be seen! Don't beat yourself up for being pissed off about it.


----------



## heart tree

I stopped crying and had a little lie out in the sun. Just came back and read all of your lovely posts and teared up again! Thanks everyone. I feel better now. Just had to get the cry out I guess. This shouldn't be so damn hard. We've all been through enough. We've paid our dues and then some.

Going to have some lunch and get back to work. I'll check back in later. I hope we get some pics from Hopeful. 

Thanks again you lovely ladies. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Happy 7 weeks Tuckie

Croy- Sounds like you had a great scan!


----------



## puppycat

Heart :hugs: sorry I missed your difficult patch, I haven't long got back from Good Friday service at church. I will pray for your cervix chick and hope it is much better after your next scan :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 7 weeks tuckie! not sure if i said that before?

happy 4 weeks kat! 

scan went great except i almost fainted....again...i've come to expect it now so they put a fan on me, cold washcloth and i try and sit up as much as i can. it's just all the pressure on my blood vessels when i'm lying on a hard surface.

baby a (girl) is 1 lb, 4 oz and baby b (boy) is 1 lb 6 oz. They are right on track, she is just under and he is just over the 50th percentile, they said it's like a bell curve so they are about right in the middle. baby b flipped at some point as he's usually breech but now is almost head down. she said their heads and butts are pretty close to each other. 

cervix was 3.47. so went from 3.3 to 3.6 to 3.47 in a few weeks. 

heart - i think you naturally have a little shorter cervix as yours is holding up fine, it's shut tight and not funneling anymore and that's the most imp part. i understand the frustration of laying in bed (just due to being sick for a week and stuck in bed) and huge hugs to you, wished i lived closer. totally understand kicking dh, knew he would forgive you. you two are a very sweet couple. your job is so emotionally demanding too, i couldn't imagine....

pics! i am HUGE! up 23-25 lbs, depending on what time of day. 
42 in around boobs
35 in under boobs
almost 42 in around belly

baby B on top pic, looking down, baby a profile on bottom pic


----------



## sara1

Hopeful- you look fabulous!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - I meant to say that the preg pillow works good but it can only do so much... 

Croy - happy you had a good scan!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful you look amazing!!! those twins are growing!!!!! X x x :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I am so sorry, I can totally understand how it would feel that this is not how you imagined pregnancy. Especially because we have all been waiting longer than usual to do all the fun pregnancy things, I am only imagine how difficult it is to adjust your thinking now you have to be home. I am glad you and hubby figured it out. I think its natural to be more emotional, and hormones are crazy things. I feel as though my hubs and I have had a few moments of that strange exaggerated frustration and misunderstanding, when I am over emotional and he gets cross, but then that make us both feel like crap and we quickly make up. I never liked fighting with him at the best of times but its almost painful to be in an argument now I am pregnant. 
I hope that you can enjoy showing us your bump - i know its not the same things, but we are all here to celebrate your growing belly with you. And if you need us to be the reason you put on a bra every now and then, so be it! ;)

Your job is also emotionally draining so I can only imagine how that adds to the pile for you. Glad that you have been able to cut back hours so that you can have time to lay around and rest but I feel as though it is a job that would be hard to leave behind at the end of the day.

Have they given you any hope that the best rest might not be indefinite? I am praying that your cervix gets its act together and impresses everyone at the next visit. 

Also, my doctor told me not to eat or drink anything other than water for 2 hours before drinking that sugar drink. They gave it to me to drink at home 45 mins before me appt so I an go straight in to have my blood test. I feel lucky that I got an early-ish appt time 9am otherwise I would be starving. You bet I am taking something to eat as soon as the blood is taken. We have a long appt after that with the practice midwife who talks about the realities of the third trimester...hubby's coming too to that one so he can hear all about it. He hasn't come to many of the other visits besides scans. I didn't get a scan today just a heartbeat listen, and a belly measure.

Wishing you all a blessed Good Friday x


----------



## heart tree

I missed a few girls. Happy 7 weeks Tuckie and happy 4 weeks Kat!!

Hopeful you look awesome. Now you are looking like a twin preggo mama. Maybe it's the tighter fitting shirt. Your other pics were with baggies shirts. Loving the twin bump. Sounds like the scan was perfect. Love those pics. So sweet. They made my day. 

Feeling better. Had a nice chat with my mom. She always helps to put things in perspective for me. A good cry always helps me to move on. I haven't had one in a while. I guess I just needed to get it out. Tim is being completely sweet and awesome. I'm so glad we communicate so well and that neither of us holds a grudge. All is better in the Hearty house.


----------



## heart tree

Croy we posted at the same time. I take bump pics every Sunday and post them on the front page of my journal. I'll post my next one here to show it off. Thanks for the offer. But I still might not put on a bra! Lol. 

My appointment is even earlier than yours. I need to drink the stuff at the lab at 8:15 am. Then I meet with my doctor at 8:30 then I go back for the blood draw. I wonder if I shouldn't eat anything at all. I really want to pass this test! Maybe I'll just drink water to be on the safe side. That's good advice.


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
OMG, I did not know you were expecting twins! How wonderful. And it's a boy and a girl. You deserve it. The pics were great.

Thanks for the Happy 4 weeks ladies. I did not know we celebrate each week on this thread. I like it!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - the bra is optional of course - in my husbands opinion, bras should always be optional at home! haha

I think I am going to play it safe and just not eat anything. I feel the same, I just want to pass the test!

Doc told me just to keep doing what I was doing as far as eating, I am gaining at the perfect rate apparently - pretty sure without knowing it I have justification to eat a cadbury's creme egg every day. That's what I have been doing this week in in her medically trained opinion i just need to keep doing what I am doing!


----------



## heart tree

Kat, sometimes it gets hard to keep track of all the milestones, but if we remember, we'll always celebrate each week accomplished! And feel free to flaunt it in case we forget!

Croy, if the cadburry cream egg is medically acceptable, then keep on eating them girl! :rofl: Just refrain from eating them before the glucose test. But have 2 after the test in celebration of passing!


----------



## hopeful23456

I bought a huge brownie with layers of cream cheese and caramel and chocolate, and 1/2 strawberry rhubarb pie and a huge Oreo cookie covered chocolate brownie and a red velvet one after my scan, I was a food junkie and it's Easter.... Only ate a little of brownie though and got full!

Need to remember to eat good around glucose test time, dr said eat eggs and string cheese if I'm hungry, luckily it's at 9 am too...

Thanks kat! 

Croy-lol on optional bras! 

Heart- hope you are doing ok! Beat angry birds space yet? I'm not too far, working on the second world called cold cuts.

Dh came home with a list of 10 names he likes. I was so happy! Have been waiting for him to look at names. Even though my top 2 names aren't on his list...
How do you deal with it when you like a name but you know someone with the name and feel you will always think of that person when saying the name?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - so sorry you are going through this. I hope that you start to feel better about the situation soon, just remember when you are having a bad day that you are doing all this for your little girl!! In a couple of months all this will be a forgotten memory...


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies sorry ur having a pants time heart I'm sending u over some long cervix vibes!! X
Hopeful gorgeous pics absolutely lovely an for twins u still look small hun uf defo all bump! X
Not like me I'm all ass!! I actually had a spasm in my left bum cheek yesterday I was in agony every time I moved it was agony really wierd! X


----------



## puppycat

Hopeful lots of our names are no go because we can relate them to people in our lives. I couldn't face using a name that reminded me of someone - village idiot or otherwise! Lol

Just taken a bump shot, still got a flippin 'B' bump now, even at 22wks today! Eep! Can hardly believe it. So close to V day now girls.

Ordered a cloth nappy for this baby which i'll try and post too. DH on laptop atm so need to kick him off!


----------



## puppycat

Here you go then girls, various views of my gorgeous nappy - gotta love a bit of newborn fluff!

Bump shot too - my top isn't that tight I just pulled it so you could see bump :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1405.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1









IMAG1406.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAG1407.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









IMAG1408.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys just a quick check in xx

Amanda sorry your having a hard time just now if there is anything I can do msg me xx

Paul felt Kieran kick last night it was strong like someone poking you from the inside out he was well chuffed xx


----------



## heart tree

I just slept for 10 hours. I was exhausted after yesterday. My day got even worse. Tim got our taxes done and found out we $14,000 in taxes! Well actually only $9,000 will go to the government but he has to put $5,000 into a retirement fund. If he doesn't do that then he'll owe the government something like $13,000. We'd rather pay a little more, knowing that a decent chunk will be going back into our pockets, even if we can't touch that money until we're much older. He was in a really bad mood about it. He worked hard to save money all year thinking both our pay checks were deducting enough taxes. They weren't. Now all of the money he saved will be gone. Luckily we have the money. And also we have other money invested. I had to remind him of that. We also both have jobs, so money is coming in. It sucks but it isn't the end of the world. He's been a contractor for years and this was the first year he's been a full time salaried employee which is why he was blindsided by this. He can make an adjustment on his paycheck to have more taxes taken out for next year. Based on this we can also look at our budget and not spend as frivolously. It's not a big deal, but he was so angry and I was so sensitive. Luckily he saw the positives pretty quickly and calmed down. He also promised me that the baby will still get all the things that we want to buy for her, it just means he won't get any new guitars this year! LOL! He said it wouldn't affect me either. I was scared I'd have to give up cable TV and the DVR. Whew. Dodged that bullet!

It's a sunny day today and I'm determined to make it a more upbeat day. 

Puppy, I love the nappies! I love those colors together. It's one of my favorite color combinations. Your bump looks gorgeous for 22 weeks. 

Hopeful I want that brownie! Yum. My doctor said egg and cheese before the test too. I may have to bring a little cheese with me. Not sure I can go on an empty stomach but might try. I got through all the Angry Birds, but I like to go back and get 3 stars on all of the levels once I've beaten them all. That's the next mission. I often have to watch videos of how to get 3 stars on levels that I can't figure out. That's how obsessed I get. 

As for the names, I absolutely couldn't have a name that reminded me of anyone else. In some ways it makes it easier, because you can eliminate names, but in some in makes it harder because a lot of names are taken. I am considering a middle name that is the same as a college friend. But she is so lovely that I wouldn't mind thinking of her. And it's a middle name so I wouldn't use it very often. Do you like any of the names DH picked out?

Jen I love that Paul felt the kick! That's so magical!

Davies I'm sure your ass looks amazing! I'm in denial and keep telling myself that I'm only gaining weight in my belly and boobs. But I know that's not true. If I try on any of my old trousers, my thigh wouldn't fit in them now I don't think. I'm just going to stay happily in denial. 

Does anyone feel kind of cramps after a poo? It feels achy after I poo. Not severe cramps, just achy. I hope that's normal.


----------



## puppycat

WOW Heart! And to think I grumbled about owing £160! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Just had a MASSIVE row with hubby. :cry: ok so we had to go to see his grandma and his dad today who are lovely. However I now always feel like a complete failure when I'm there as I'm not working at the moment because of the mc's and obviously because I 'can't' have children. So before we even go there I have panic attacks. His dad is great and sympathetic and never talks about it but his grandma has a way of probing. Today she said:. So when are you going to go and make a living again? :shock:. First of all. Have terrible issues with not working and I'm desperate to get back as soon as I have a successful pregnancy. She knows why I'm off but I politely explained that apart from the emotional devastation (enough right?) the medical appointments we've had to go to during pregnancy and in between would have got me into a lot of trouble anyway. Also emotionally I would not have coped at all as I don't cope not working with panic attacks etc. I know im more of a wimp that most of you brave ladies who are still working. But my job was with children and apart from anything else i was not safe to teach, i wouldnt be looking after them properly. My husband sat there and said nothing. Nothing. He didn't back me up and say how much I've been through. He said he was so shocked that I mentioned the word miscarriage in my answer that he couldnt say anything. My answer was that I will go back to work when I stop miscarrying which is the truth I really didn't think of anything else I could say!! I am so upset and disappointed that he didn't back me up politely with something about how difficult it has been. I mean the medical appointments alone (which my hubby has pushed for too) would have made teaching impossible along with the time to recover physically! I cried while I was there. It was AWFUL as I had to not let on I was crying. I think they thought something was up but I managed to grin and bear it. I'm so upset. My hubby wouldnt even let us make excuses to go home as I was sitting there with my hari covering my face to hide the tears. :cry: :cry: :cry:. Managed to put on a brave face to say bye but we have had the biggest row as he doesn't understand why I was left feeling such a failure and so 'pathetic' with no back up of any description from hubby. :cry:. What do you honestly think girls, do you think I am in the wrong?


----------



## sara1

Oh Fili, I'm soo sorry!
You have every right to be upset and every right to expect your dh to stand up for you. Sometimes I think men just get blindsided when you come out and answer honestly to inappropriate questions. And, allowances for age aside, his grandmother was being inappropriate! I'm a teacher too. I've left the school environment and started tutoring privately, because the stress of ttc and miscarriage and testing etc made it impossible for me to focus on my work. I wasn't present in the classroom. I needed the flexibility for doctors, and for crying. It's a brave decision to give up your job when you know you aren't doing it to the best of your abilities given the situation. And anyone who has kids would only hope that their teachers could have the presence of mind to make a decision like that. 
When things have calmed down I hope you can talk to your dh and help him understand how hurtful the whole situation was for you. It's his job to be on your side... even if he disagrees he needs to be able to support you in public and discuss your differences in private afterwards. You were in no way in the wrong . :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweetie, your post made me tear up. :cry: In my most honest opinion, I don't think you over reacted. And I mean that. I think you are very vulnerable right now. Your loss was so recent. You've just had the let down of getting a BFN. You just lost your job and you've had a total of 4 lossess. That's a lot for one woman to bear. I don't think you did anything wrong in mentioning the word miscarriage. Correct me if I'm wrong, but one of my assumptions of the English culture is that you are more stoic and private that Americans. I've always thought the term "stiff upper lip" applied well to your culture. I'm not sure this is as true for the younger generation, but I always imagined this to be true for the older generation. If so, I could imagine why your husband would have been shocked into silence when you said the word miscarry to his grandmother. Perhaps he's caught up in a family dynamic with them that has an unspoken code that you keep your feelings to yourself. Maybe it was too difficult for him to speak up in that particular situation. However, it doesn't make your feelings any less valid. I've had similar situations where I've had to go to the bathroom and cry because of hurtful things that have been said to me. I've had times when Tim was completely clueless and didn't understand why I was making such a big deal out of it. I've gotten mad at him sometimes for not understanding. There are going to be times when our husbands just don't understand the anguish we are feeling. Even though they've gone through the loss too, it's not the same. They didn't experience the physical part of the loss. They didn't have to deal with all of the hormonal changes. They aren't expected in society to bear children. They don't have the same kind of pressure. 

You might want to take some time to write a letter to him explaining why this was so difficult for you. Sometimes it's easier to write it rather than speak it. He is a very good man and I think with a little distance he will come around and apologize. 

I'm so sorry. :hugs: It's always the hardest when our husbands don't understand. They are the people we are meant to lean on. When we can't it makes it feel so much lonelier. I know this will blow over. But it feels shitty right now.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda xxx we are due to our tax renewal some point this month or next I'm wondering if we will get anything back this year last year we got 700.00 year before we got 1400.00 so I'm hoping we get something back xx


Fili i can't work due to panic attacks it's horrible dint ever beat yourself up about it when we have fallen pregnant Paul's mum said I thought you were waiting it was like a damper due to or history we are always worried his mother is probably old fashioned don't take notice of it xxx


----------



## sara1

Heart- The tax thing stinks. We got hit with an 8,000 euro, one-off 'austerity tax' in the fall. Dh was so furious I could see the steam billowing out of his ears! I know it's not a trivial thing, but provided it's only interfering with new guitars (and not cable :haha:), there are so many more important things right now. Don't let it ruin your sunny Saturday. I hope you still get to go on that picnic.

Also- I didn't realize there were videos to the angry bird levels online!!!! You've just opened up a whole new world for me. I've been trying to get 3 stars on one frustrating level for DAYS!!! It's a revelation.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much heart and Jen. You're right about the stiff upper lip thing heart. That's so spot on they're just like that. His grandmother is actually a 'lady' but she's a bloody blunt and nosy old bag more than a lady if you ask me now!!! She also has all her wits about her so i can't make excuses for her being a ditz. Think hubby did revert to being 7 years old in front of his grandma and perhaps he didn't want to argue. However she did ask me the leading question, when are you going to make a living again? So I couldn't think of any other answer but the truth and I think she secretly wanted a juicy answer. She is known for being blunt and a bit confrontational. heart it makes me sad that you've had secret crying sessions in toilets too, they're the worst arent they? You just feel so alone. 
I'm the kind of person who likes everything out there not a big elephant in the room so had she asked me directly and nicely where we are up to re work and mc's I wouldnt have minded explaining to her i she had a sympathetic ear but as it was I was just left hanging. No one said I'm sorry you're going through that , no one said anything and I just had to leave the table. It was so awful, my panic is going to increase now. Shall I say to hubby that if he apologises sincerely for acting like a kid in front of his family then I'll forgive him or shall I let him stew? X x x
Jen the panics are awful aren't they? So sorry you suffer too :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - that made me tear up too! I completely agree with you and none of them should have put you on the spot like that. A friends dh did the same thing, not sticking up for her around his family, drove her nuts. I think he eventually came around though. I bet yours will too. 
I would have never been able to have a job around children going thru all this, I couldnt even look at a pic of other peoples kids at work. Totally understand you not working and his grandma was so rude. Huge hugs to you! Have a talk with dh after awhile or write a letter like heart said. Just know that you are so sweet and don't deserve to be treated like that, but they probably didn't realize at all they were being so hurtful and I'm sure they love you tons.

Puppy- love the bump and nappies! Makes me want a nappy but going disposable. 

Heart- stupid taxes!!!!! That sucks! Glad you have the money to cover it and lol on no new guitars, my dh plays too, that and tons of video games. I need to check out online vids of angry birds! You are a rockstar getting 3 stars on them all. When I got my new phone, all my old angry birds were wiped out, started from scratch. 

Hi Sara! Was it you talking lemonade the other day? Meant to say that I had to make some too... Country time though, premixed.. I have a slight watermelon obsession too but it's not in season so it's not as good.

Jen- how is the new place?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara and hopeful :hugs: that all makes me feel so much better!!!!  Sara I didn't realise you'd given up your teaching job too :hugs: it is so hard isn't it.
Thanks everyone x x x what would I do without you all!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili I wouldn't demand an apology. Let him come around and do it himself. Express your feelings, perhaps in a letter, without assigning blame to him. Don't give him a chance to get defensive. Simply state your feelings and I bet he will see your side and apologize. 

Sara and Hopeful, you can google Angry Birds 3 stars and put in the game and level you are trying to beat. You'll get a lot of You Tube videos. My favorite site is angrybirdsnest.com. They have every game on there and you can see how they attained 3 stars.


----------



## sara1

hopeful- Yeah I've been making a glass or two almost everyday... It's becoming a weird obsession, but I suppose it's benign enough:)


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- the names dh picked out are cute, but most of them I know someone with the same name. But most every cute boy name I know someone with the same name! 

I think I have a due date picked out, 7/11/12. They want it done that week and it's week 37. Seem like a lucky date? It's a wednesday. That Friday is a fri the 13th! Not doing that date. Your glucose test is fri the 13th!


----------



## heart tree

Sara I have a huge lemon craving. I'm loving lemon yogurt right now. Go with it!

Hopeful, its so weird that you have your date picked! 7/11 is a very cute date to be born. Have you worked out how many days away that is? You're definitely in the doble digits now. I know that next Friday is the 13th. I hope it doesn't jinx my glucose test!


----------



## daviess3

I was 7lb 11oz when born haha!! Hopeful u will prob have ur bubs 5 weeks before me! Coz I will no doubt go over lol! Feel movement really high now it's so exciting! X
Booked our holiday were going to Cyprus I will b 27/28 weeks! Need some sun! Booked a lovely villa private pool sea an mountain views lush!! X

Fili sorry bout his nan don't think some old people were taught tact at school! Lol! Hope ur ok chin up chickadee x
Heart I love lemon at mo lemon cake lemon curd on toast x

I have asked this a few times but noones said anything, has anyone heard from Lou? How's she getting on? X


----------



## jenny25

Filli I've suffered them since around 17 years old it's horrible I get set backs every few years it's hard going I still get panic attacks now but hopefully the counciling will help xx

Hopeful it's great I'm mega happy hun still got loads too do xx


----------



## sara1

Davies your trip sounds divine... Cyprus is beautiful!


----------



## daviess3

I can't wait if it want for my dog I don't think I would want to come home! X


----------



## KatM

Fili,
:hugs:
You have a right to be upset and hurt. I am shocked that she would say such a thing to you. I am with Heart, having a hard time understanding why saying miscarriage would be shocking. Is DH in denial that you have had 4 or is this a cultural difference? I am open and honest about it to EVERYONE, even strangers. 

Hon, if you ever have that situation arise again you can choose NOT to answer. You don't have to respond to impolite questions. A simple, "this matter is private between DH and I, and I don't wish to discuss it. Thank you for respecting our privacy. Please excuse me while I freshed up." 

You handled yourself much better than I would have. I might have started sobbing and yelling at DH in front of everyone and stormed out to the car. I am a bit firey though! I encourage you to talk to DH about how this made you feel and what it meant to you that he said nothing. Definitely wait till you are much more calm though.

Heart,
Ouch! That sucks about the IRS. You have a really good attitude about it and thank goodness you get to keep your cable while stuck at home.

It was fun reading everyone else's posts and seeing nappy pics =)

Nothing new to report for me.


----------



## sara1

What part of Cyprus?


----------



## daviess3

Going to paphos villa is 2 miles from coral bay it's lovely villa Luxor 5 bed st George x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks kat and Davies, that's really good advice kat thanks :hugs:. Well after a big drama we are friends again and we both got upset. :cry: but all is back to normal and next time I'm just not going to answer or just change the subject! Thanks girls x x x x will catch up tomorrow. 
Hopeful july is soooooo close!!! :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Fili there must be something in the air! Just had a disagreement with DH too. Men!

We're supposed to be going on a bike rally the last wkend in May. It's a 4day camping trip and i've agreed to go providing i'm not sick. No easy thing to promise being 28wks pregnant then in a tent!

DH has an 8yr old son who's hard work tbh. He eats like a horse, drinks for fun and nags like an old woman. Can i? Will you? Is it ok if? Blah.

Anyway, we took him last yr and he ate a stupid amount, cost ME a fortune in food, drinks, entertaining etc and DH had to share one tent room with him whilst i had one with Laura. She didnt sleep, DH's son refused to share with Laura so i spent no time with DH and all my time watching a 7yr old boy and a toddler while DH pissed it up with his mates. Not fun.

This yr i'm going to have pregnancy on top of that and DH wants to take his son again. He thinks i'm being unfair not wanting to take him when the truth is i feel so bloody 'put on'. I think he takes the piss expecting me to watch the kids while he bloody enjoys himself.

I'm so angry about it right now i could explode.


----------



## KatM

Puppy,
:hugs:
So sorry you fought with DH. I understand where you are coming from. You don't need that added stress, and if DH wants to bring his son then he needs to watch him. Hope you two can work out a compromise.


----------



## tuckie27

puppycat said:


> Fili there must be something in the air! Just had a disagreement with DH too. Men!
> 
> We're supposed to be going on a bike rally the last wkend in May. It's a 4day camping trip and i've agreed to go providing i'm not sick. No easy thing to promise being 28wks pregnant then in a tent!
> 
> DH has an 8yr old son who's hard work tbh. He eats like a horse, drinks for fun and nags like an old woman. Can i? Will you? Is it ok if? Blah.
> 
> Anyway, we took him last yr and he ate a stupid amount, cost ME a fortune in food, drinks, entertaining etc and DH had to share one tent room with him whilst i had one with Laura. She didnt sleep, DH's son refused to share with Laura so i spent no time with DH and all my time watching a 7yr old boy and a toddler while DH pissed it up with his mates. Not fun.
> 
> This yr i'm going to have pregnancy on top of that and DH wants to take his son again. He thinks i'm being unfair not wanting to take him when the truth is i feel so bloody 'put on'. I think he takes the piss expecting me to watch the kids while he bloody enjoys himself.
> 
> I'm so angry about it right now i could explode.


Some of the slang has me a bit lost Haha In the US "pissed" means someone is mad :lol: but I pretty much got what you're saying. It sounds like DH's son is a pain in the butt and he expects you to look after him while DH is off with his friends? I think you should just tell him it's just not fair for you to be 28 weeks preg and stuck with the kids while he's off having fun with his friends the whole time! The only thing I would say to be careful of is being too critical of DH's son to him, seems like parents are very sensitive and get defensive when it comes to their kids (even when their kids truly are shits)...especially moms, but many dads too. Good luck and sorry you had a disagreement. I'm sure it'll all be okay after you talk.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I haven't had a chance to catch up yet, ladies. But I wanted to check in. Just got back from my trip with hubby. Had a wonderful time! Went out to eat, had fun at the casino and had a night in the hotel with just hubby. Wonderful! EXCEPT my body did not want me to get to have sex! I woke up yesterday morning with a cold sore.:growlmad: Then when I went to my Doc's appointment he did a pelvic exam which made me start spotting for a few hours. Ugh.:dohh:
But the bleeding stopped and I dealt with the cold sore, so fun was had by this old married couple. :haha::sex:

At the doc I got to hear the heartbeat!:happydance: It didn't take the nurse long to find it. Heart rate was 178 BPM :happydance: Then baby swam away. My doc said he thought I was out of danger of miscarriage. :wohoo: I asked about he subchorionic hemorrhages, he said he's still not concerned, but they did grow to 18mm and 12mm. He's sending me for another U/S in two weeks. I'm excited to get to see baby again. Doc said he expects the hemorrhages to have resolved themselves by then. I pray he's right.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I'm on the progesterone injections, OUCH! My doc says they are much more effective and even out the progesterone levels for a longer period of time compared to the suppositories or oral pills. I did have much worse MS with this pregnancy than my others, no way to know for sure if the nausea was due to the progesterone, but I'm sure it had something to do with it.


----------



## sara1

Puppy- That's a tough situation with Dh and his son. Camping of all thing while 28 weeks pregnant sounds hard enough (I'm a room-service kind of girl) but it does seem rather unfair for you to have to referee the kids while he's off with his pals. Any chance you can talk through it... or get out of it?

Mom2- Congrats on a fabulous scan! Great news that the dR says he thinks you're out of the woods!!

Davies- Paphos is gorgeous! Absolutely the most beautiful part of the island. (Although I have to admit it's been 15 years since I went... I was there on an archaeological dig in college) 
You have to go rub the big black stone of Aphrodite while your there... It's a fertility shrine. 
Actually I'm super jealous. My Dr won't let me fly at all because of the clotting issue so we'll have to go wherever we go by boat. 

Hopeful- I can't believe you get to pick your due date... that's amazing! 7/11 sounds perfect... and really it's right around the corner!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, we still haven't discussed it. I'm still angry too haha!

Tuckie thanks for that, i am terrible for blaming his son when it's not him at fault. I guess i was trying to convey that he's hard to please sometimes. I should direct that frustration at DH really, he should be doing these things for his son not me.

I'm just feeling a bit fed up i guess. I just feel a bit like i am expected to do it all so DH can play the child and do what he likes. He was trying to arrange to see one his bike friends yesterday and hearing him reciting his diary was shocking. He does Archery classes Monday eves, plays squash Tuesday eve and Saturday afternoon, has a bike meeting one Thursday, one Monday and one Saturday of the month, Friday eves if there's a bike party he'll go too. Meanwhile i go to church Sunday morning (with Laura) and that's it. Everything i do involves Laura which isn't a complaint but i'm not just 'mum', does that make sense?


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning girls! Sorry I have missed all the dramas over the last couple of days, puppy and fili hope u have made up with with your OH now and manage to enjoy the rest of your Easter weekends :hugs:

Heart so sorry I wasn't here when you were upset you are always here for everyone else and I feel bad that I wasn't here to support you and offer you a hug! Hope u are ok now, your hubby sounds amazing and I knew you would sort things with him quickly! I hope you enjoyed your picnic yesterday sounds bliss!

Sarah I love paphos!!

Hi everyone else!! :hi:

As for me had tummy ache, back ache and lots of cramping and stretching pains the last couple of days, also had a bit of an upset stomach so not completely feeling myself....


----------



## filipenko32

pups I totally see where you're coming from! Yes there was something in the air yesterday! It's def not fair on you, that's clear to see. Even if dh son was an angel it's still not fair on you. Can you talk to him about some kind of compromise? I think men just expect us to do things sometimes or when you're with someone for a long time I think they can just assume so much or take you for granted. Probably best to tell him how you feel, you could mention 3 good things about dh's son but then add he is still hard work and you'd like to feel like you've been on holiday too. :hugs: good luck! 
Sorry you're not feeling well bumps :hugs:
Great news mom2!!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart how are you today Hun?


----------



## puppycat

Fili, good point! I *would* like to feel like i've been on holiday too!

I did speak to him after, he grudgingly seemed to accept what i was saying. He doesn't seem to recall his antics of drinking last time round. Typically!

At the in laws now. Gah!


----------



## KatM

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Kat- I'm on the progesterone injections, OUCH! My doc says they are much more effective and even out the progesterone levels for a longer period of time compared to the suppositories or oral pills. I did have much worse MS with this pregnancy than my others, no way to know for sure if the nausea was due to the progesterone, but I'm sure it had something to do with it.

Thanks Hon, good to know. I think the progesterone causes my symptoms for sure. It makes my boobs bigger, which DH like, lol.

I'm now wondering if I should attempt to bring a progesterone vial with me on my month long holiday, and shoot myself up with it twice a week (and backup pills just in case customs won't allow it in). I'll talk to my Dr about it.

Congrats on the wonderful check-up. It must be amazing for your Dr to tell you that you are out of danger!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat def take everything with you Hun, your boobs might just be bigger because you're preggo!! :holly: :haha: 

Pups typical male reaction ey!


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone, sorry I'm not on much. Enjoying myself far too much on a long weekend away with DH...

Kat, if you are worried about flying with syringes, don't. As long as you keep the original packaging and have a doctor's letter you'll be fine. I have flown a number of times all around Europe and to the States with my injections in my hand luggage and nobody has ever asked me a question.

Fili, what a horrible situation with the old lady! That was so rude of her! What a shame the right answer (such as When will you start to mind your own business?) is anywhere but in your head at such a moment :growlmad:

I am generally open about my losses these days but certain people I just refuse to tell. My nosy cousin is one of them. He was asking questions about my work and I cut him short with a silly answer. I know that if I tell him my whole story he will not understand one bit and just annoy me with stupid questions. I guess that lady is one of those people. Otherwise she would have offered you her sympathies at the least.
By the way, I don't work with children but my appointments and the stress of holding it all together got too much for me, too. I was incredibly relieved when my DH suggested I go part time last year. It made a big difference and as you know I was made redundant later. It made a huge difference to not only my emotional but also my physical wellbeing. I agree that your husband should have helped you out on the spot but the nice thing is that he supports you every day when you are not at work :hugs:

Heart - how much? :shock:
Jeez, I'm not surprised your hubby was upset. I'd have had a heart attack myself!
Luckily, I got £100 back off the taxman this year :smug:

3x In ny honest opinion you would be better off with an RE than with a geneticist. Why? Because a genetic problem is the least likely cause of recurrent miscarriage. Plus, you'd have to karyotype both partners, not just you. There's no point just looking at half the picture.

Most specialists test according to the likelihood of your problem. The most likely is a clotting issue so the number one test is a thrombophilia screen. It is a standard panel of tests that checks for all the inherited clotting factors such as factor V leiden but you don't need to list them out.
The next most likely is antiphospholipid syndrom (aka sticky blood or Hughes syndrome or lupus anticoagulant). Very often the test for this is included in the previous panel but it is worth checking. If it comes back positive they usually repeat the test after six weeks. You need two positives for a diagnosis.

I think the next down the list is thyroid issues. That might be something your normal doctor can test for (if it is cheaper that way). Just make sure you check the reference ranges for fertility as they are a bit stricter than the normal ranges for the general population.

You could ask for day 3 and day 21 (or rather 7dpo) tests but I would be more worried about that if you weren't falling pregnant at all. Equally, I would still ask for progesterone 'just in case' even if the day 21 test came back normal so I'm not sure whether it is really worth paying for the test iygwim. If it is cheap, though, I'd go for it :D

If none of these come up with anything then I would ask for immunology tests to check for nk cells. Or have a doctor who is willing to prescribe you steroids without the (expensive tests). Be aware that only a few REs run the immune tests or believe in steroid treatment. It is worth looking around and choosing a doctor based on whether they are open to this.

Due to the fact that you already have a healthy child I would personally rank karyotyping quite low on the test rankings. Plus, as you said it is not fixable.

So, that's my 2p's worth based on my journey.

There are other tests you can have but due to the fact that you have a child, are young and are falling pregnant I think the priority is on the above.

Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Pups, why don't you suggest that you stay at home as you are not sure how you will feel and don't want to 'spoil everyone's enjoyment' if you are ill. It would be a wonderful opportunity, however, for DH to take his son and enjoy some father-son bonding time :D


----------



## puppycat

petitpas said:


> Pups, why don't you suggest that you stay at home as you are not sure how you will feel and don't want to 'spoil everyone's enjoyment' if you are ill. It would be a wonderful opportunity, however, for DH to take his son and enjoy some father-son bonding time :D

I did actually suggest that but he didnt seem keen! Lol


----------



## daviess3

I would tell him that's what ur doing pup no choices!! I have step children an I do my bit but my hubby knows I'm not here to b the babysitter so he can go out boozing lol! X


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip your message helps me! But you always help me and you made me laugh! X x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I would definitely take the injections with you. If you have to shoot yourself up its really not too hard. You can do it!


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone! Hope everybody had a great weekend... and a Happy Easter to all celebrating. 

Kat- I'm sure you can take your injections with you... If you're squeamish about doing them yourself you could always have the Dr show Dh how. (I made mine give me a clexane injection once, so he'd know how to do it... he looked like he was going to pass out, but he muddled through.) 

Fili- have you and Dh had a chance to talk, or are things still too fresh? I'm sure you'll work it through.

Puppy- Men are notorious for claiming temporary amnesia whenever it comes to their drunken behaviour with friends. If you can't get out of the camping trip, could you get dh to agree to a quid pro quo scenario... Choose something that would help you relax and make you feel like you've had a bit of a vacation and get him to commit to it. Just an idea.

Heart- Hope you had a lovely picnic.

Petite- You are the source of all knowledge, the fount of medical info, the encyclopedia of... well you get the idea. I always learn something reading your posts. Thanks!! 

Afm, It's 2:30am in Greece and I can't sleep, which is ironic since all I am is tired all the time. Starting to have major scan anxiety ...36 hours (yes, I'm counting, which is certifiable I know).


----------



## KatM

Petitpas, Mom2mmcjg, and Sarah,
Thanks for the info. I have decided to take the injections with me, provided of course, I make it that far. I don't want to switch if the injections are helping me.

Petitpas, 
You are almost there!!! Congrats on the baby.

Sarah,
I undertand how you feel. 2weeks+1 day to go for me if I can beg my Dr to do an early scan. Sending you baby dust that everything looks fantastic!


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I am keeping everything crossed for you! X x


----------



## petitpas

Sara, I'm not saying I'm right! I can just give my take on the journey. Like most ladies here I have been around the block a few times...

Less than 30 hours now!

Pups, funny that he isn't interested on that special bonding time :winkwink:
I'd play on the hyperemesis. You shouldn't be putting any extra strain on yourself :hugs:

Oh, and can you tell me what brand wrap that is? I've just bought some little lamb nappies but need to start buying some wraps, too. That one is gorgeous!


----------



## daviess3

Sara my fingers are firmly crossed to Hun, Kat as cabin crew on flights people board aircraft all the time with injections for all different things pips already given u advise etc but u b fine if u need to use on aircraft just tell one of the crew an they will have the sharps box ready for you to dispose of any needles x


----------



## petitpas

:rofl: OMG, I can't imagine anything worse than having to actually inject while on the plane! I have a knack of being on plane toilets whenever there is a turbulence :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Well that's mum been and gone and we have moved into our place I'm well chuffed sorry I ain't been on much I don't get broadband till 17th our sky tv has been fitted but waiting in my line to be activated and my modem to be delivered 
Quiet funny last couple of nights Paul's felt Kieran kick once last night I went into bed lay in my back then I got a kick and jumped up so fast was not expecting that it scared the crap out of me lol 
I hope you have all had a great Easter I'm now back to my sad self missin my mum but will be in Scotland next Friday for 3 days xx


----------



## puppycat

petitpas said:


> Sara, I'm not saying I'm right! I can just give my take on the journey. Like most ladies here I have been around the block a few times...
> 
> Less than 30 hours now!
> 
> Pups, funny that he isn't interested on that special bonding time :winkwink:
> I'd play on the hyperemesis. You shouldn't be putting any extra strain on yourself :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and can you tell me what brand wrap that is? I've just bought some little lamb nappies but need to start buying some wraps, too. That one is gorgeous!

The nappy i posted is a pocket nappy, it isn't actually a wrap BUT i have it on good authority that 'Wee Notions' (the company who custom made that) also do wraps custom made.

Although, i really like 'Blueberry' wraps, if you google them.

My advice is to wait until next Monday onwards to buy as it's Real Nappy Week and there'll be loads of bargains and sales on ;)


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, thanks for the tip, Pups!


----------



## BeachChica

Hi girls! Hope you all had a great Easter! Just popping in to say hello! I have been stalking here a bit but work has been crazy and its been hard to keep up. You girls move fast on this one!!!

Kat - it's so great to see you over here. Congrats again! :)

Hopeful - I just bought the book you recommended to 3x last week. Thank you! I hope that really helps as I think my doctor is running out of things to try with me and he told me last week that my clock is ticking!!!!

Petitpas - my doc doesn't seem to want to run the tests for the high NK cells. But we did get the green light to start TTC next cycle and he is going to treat us with Doxycycline starting on CD3 for 10 days and progesterone 3DPO. I am also on Prenatal, DHA, baby aspirin, 2mg Folic Acid, 200mg CoQ10.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Can I ask why Doxycycline? I get prescribed that for my sinuses!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, this is my 4th pregnancy after 3 losses and i'm just praying for a super sticky bean. I'm very excited but also extremely nervous of course.

Would love to pop in now and again for support from ladies who understand the worries! xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey JDH, congrats ! X


----------



## sara1

Hi JDH! Welcome! Hope this is your sticky bean!


----------



## petitpas

Beach, I'm not sure why the antibiotics :shrug:

I notice you don't take vitamin D. That seems to be a common recommendation now in addition to prenatals etc. You can buy it off the shelf if you want to add it.


----------



## sara1

:sick: morning sickness :sick:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi jdh welcome I hope this is your sticky bean your lines look mega strong looking at your pic!!

Hope everyone has had a nice Easter, I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow!!

Just wanted to wish Sara and tuckie lots of luck for tomorow oh and to never with your 20 week scan xx


----------



## croydongirl

JDH - Welcome and congrats. Wishing you all the best, and hoping so much this is your sticky bean.

Beach - I was going to mention Vit D too, it couldn't hurt to take it. My doctor told me that it can be a deficiency that has a profound effect on pregnancy.

Sara - Sorry you are sick, at least you can be reassured that beanie is growing!! Feel better soon x

There are LOTS of new ladies on here, with teeny little beans, growing healthy and strong. I know it might seem like each hour is crawling by. I know it felt that way for me in the beginning, but I just took a long, hard look at my ticker as I was responding to another post and it hit me. Holy cow, I am 23 weeks, 4 days pregnant!! How did we get here?!

I remember at the beginning of this thread when there were so many of us - just like you newly pregnant ladies, who were starting out on this scary journey, and I remember other ladies who were 15 weeks or 28 weeks and I just wanted so badly to be where they were. And now I am, or at least, I am close. Time goes by quickly. I wanted to encourage you early mamas that your little ones will keep growing healthy and strong and before you know it you will be where we are and there will be a bunch of new ladies just starting their journey who you can encourage. What a gift to be able to celebrate and support each other. 

Ok, gush over. Wishing us all a very happy and healthy day! Hope you all had a lovely Easter.


----------



## sara1

Croy- What a lovely thing to say. I had to break out the tissues reading that. Thank you!


----------



## jenny25

Croy I know the feeling I'm 18 weeks on wed it's starting too speed up woooo xx


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Thank you for the information. I talked to Dr.K about it today. He wasn't sure that customs allowed it, but I informed him that numerous ladies on this board have carried their progesterone shots overseas. He is all for it and will write me a Dr's note. I will have backup progesterone pills just in case. Thank you for confirming this further. Are you still working right now?

Petipas, 
You are so funny. Your comment about injecting on the plane toilet is hilarious. I only inject twice weekly, so that won't be a concern.

JDH1982, 
Welcome. Congrats on your pregnancy. Sorry for all your losses. I am super new here too and the ladies are fantastic.

Beach,
Good to see you here too.

Sarah,
I heard MS is a good sign =).

AFM,
I got my 2nd progesterone shot. Dr. K wasn't going to do another HCG check since my last numbers tripled, but I convinced him to. Praying for my sticky bean. My 1st scan is in 2 weeks! DH is going to learn how to inject me.


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been quiet. I've been reading though. I had a friend visit yesterday and had a lovely picnic with my husband on Saturday. For a girl on bed rest, I had a pretty busy weekend. It helped my mood. 

JDH, Congrats and welcome. I hope we can support you in this journey. 

Croy, what a lovely post. It's so true. I remember wanting to be in the second tri like some of the other ladies, and here I am! It will happen for our newbies too. 

Sara and Tuckie, good luck tomorrow. Not long now for you Sara. I'll be thinking of you both. 

Kat I'm glad you got another hcg. I hope you get the results soon. Glad you get to take your shots with you! 

Hi to everyone else. I'll try and post a little more regularly.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone! :flower: Just wanted to pop in and say how happy I am for all of you. I can't believe how far along some of you are- it seems just like yesterday when you were just starting out! Can't wait to see all of our beautiful rainbow babies' pictures!! :hugs:

Hopeful- I am starting on your Follistim vial today. I hope you threw your good luck mojo in there! Thanks again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink80

Sorry I haven't been on this weekend, been taking a little break

Just wanted to wish Sara and tuckie good luck for their scans tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you both xx


----------



## BeachChica

Thanks ladies for your suggestion on the Vitamin D. I will definitely add that to my pill box, how much would you suggest?

Regarding the Doxycycline mry RE said that there is an infection that can cause RPL. He didn't test us for it but is treating us both as a precaution since we've tried just about everything else. Here's some info on it:

While accounting for a smaller number of pregnancy losses, some studies have demonstrated that reproductive tract infections with myocoplasma appear to be associated with RPL. Cultures are frequently recommended at the time of initial consultation.

Treatment: Doxycycline 100 mg. twice daily for 7 days for both partners, taken simultaneously


----------



## daviess3

Amos how r u?? Xx
Kat I am in a travel agent they ground u straight away when pregnant coz of doors heavy carts etc etc, but people fly all time with injections as long as u have it in hand luggage of h need it on flight or checked baggage if I don't an always allow for a delay so I personally would put it in hand luggage! Also have ur doctors note etc an it's perfect x

I
Hi heart I been busy to will catch up properly later an fill u in on our weekend!! 
Good luck Sara an tuckie Tom, it's like Croy said its so hard early on but it does get easier x


----------



## sara1

Beach- I take D3 1000iu daily (plus whatever is in my prenatal), which I think is a relatively low to moderate dose.


----------



## JDH1982

Thank you all for a very lovely welcome. 

My progression on FRER's has been really good and the last one I did is my avatar pic, which was darker than the control line - Yippee!! Decided to leave the POAS now, as can't get much better than that lol.

Would you ladies recommend an early scan at 8 weeks or just wait for the 12 week one?
I know that when I see my MW she will ask me if I want an early one due to my miscarriages but I can't decide, what would you all do? xx


----------



## filipenko32

Jd I would no way wait till 12 weeks personally but it's entirely up to you Hun x x


----------



## hopeful23456

good luck tomorrow sara and tuckie!

amos - MISS YOU! I stalk you on rpl thread. that follistim produces multiples.... ;) 

croy - that was a sweet post and so true, it's so hard in first tri and i still get scared over many things and check my tp extra good every time i wipe...

beach - will they put you on prednisone? (steroid) at bfp thru first tri too?

hi heart! glad you got out for a bit

welcome JDH!

puppy - tell dh no babysitting.... ;) I would be very uncomfortable trying to lay down in a tent...

hi davies, mom2 and bumpy and anyone i missed!

kat - a month long vaca? where are you going?

i'm feeling little kicks as i type. just tried out about 20 gliders and my ass only liked 2...but one glider is really big so need to measure to see if it will fit in the spare bedroom (can't fit any sized glider in nursery) and my replacement cribs are coming tomorrow! can't wait, they will actually be assembled too by the delivery guys. 

anyone else getting fetal fibronectin test(s)? the test tells you if you have a chance of going into preterm labor in the next 2 weeks after you take it. it's pretty standard at my clinic with multiples and you can't take it until after 24 weeks. mine is thurs afternoon (glucose test is thurs morning) and i get to have them every 2 weeks. 

so, you would think this would be a simple blood test? no, it's like a pap smear. but, they can only use a metal speculum with NO lubricant (as plastic and lubricant can mess with the results) and then they swab inside (I don't think they touch your cervix but get around it) and results are the same day I think... Yay! just when i wanted something hard, cold and unlubricated up my hoo haw...


----------



## sara1

JDH... I would definitely go for the early scan to set your mind at ease... but that's just me and I have all the patience of a mosquito.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful having something cold and non lubricated shoved up your hoo haw when you're pregnant cannot be a nice experience!!! :hug: so I hope your results are brilliant and those two bouncy babies stay snuggled up to as near full term as possible. Bet they will! X x x


----------



## sara1

:saywhat:
Poor Hopeful- cold metal speculum every two weeks. :argh:


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks fili! why can't they just let me hold it open with my hands? LOL

any more thoughts on a stimulated IUI cycle? 

heart - when is your next cervix scan? i still think you just have a short cervix as it's holding up great. too bad we didn't have our cervix measured at other internal scans over the past several months so we knew what it was before...


----------



## filipenko32

Actually when my CBFM says LOW and I:sex: with hubby it feels a bit cold and unlubricated!! :rofl:. Sorry! :blush: . Well that doc hasn't got back to me but it's probably because of the Easter Hols. I'm so glad it's a normal day tomorrow. The docs here are so behind compared to US docs I think. Would your clinic treat me via Skype or something and i could go for scans :haha:. I'm finding it hard to convince hubby too. He wants to do one more natural then ivf pgd. I'd rather go straight to iui. however I'd rather use the injectible fertility drugs rather than clomid.


----------



## BeachChica

JD- I would go for the early scan for sure. 12 weeks is just way too long when you've had losses. 

Hopeful- Doc has not mentioned the prednisone. I am going to ask about that again. We are going to try one more time on our own next month before considering the Iui they recommended with Clomid.


----------



## filipenko32

Jess I think the injectible drugs are even better than clomid, I don't think I've got much chance of getting that in the uk though!


----------



## heart tree

JDH, I'm an early scan girl all the way. All of my scans have been at 6 weeks and I'm glad they were. I was able to find out earlier that some of my pregnancies weren't viable and I was able to terminate them. I've had an ectopic pregnancy, so now I don't have a choice. Any pregnancy since my ectopic means getting hcg levels checked every 48 hours until they can do an early scan to make sure it's not another ectopic.

Hopeful, I've been reading about that test. I thought they only gave it to women who had signs of premature labor. I'm going to ask for it. I hope they'll do it with me, though the actual test sounds hideous! My next cervix scan is next Monday. I have a doctor's appointment this Friday and am doing the glucose test. 

I had a naughty baby last night. She was doing flips on my cervix. It took my breath away it was so strong. All of a sudden it felt a little wet down there. I got scared and thought I might be bleeding. I checked and there was loads of white lotiony stuff. Tim saw it and asked what it was. I said, that just came out of my vagina! He was a little disgusted. It didn't have an odor or an odd color or texture. I think the baby kind of knocked it down. I also notice it when I have a poo, so it must be when my cervix is strained a little bit. Ah the joys. 

Tim had a talk with her last night and told her to stop dancing on my cervix. He told her to move up a little. I think she listened because her kicks have been higher today. I swear, I have a very cheeky baby!


----------



## heart tree

I conceived through IUI with Femara which is comparable to Clomid. I only produced one strong follie. The injectibles give a higher chance of multiples. Fili, I wish you were doing IUI. I think you would get preggo immediately and then wouldn't have to spend your money on IVF.


----------



## croydongirl

JD - I would def. do the early scan. My fertility specialist otld me that there is a lot of new research about how women who have scan in early pregnancy after losses have more successful pregnancies than those who don't have scans until later. She said it was really interesting because obviously there is no medical explanation but she believes that worry and stress play a huge role in pregnancy success after loss and that getting regular check can eliminate some of that. That was enough to convince me! But you have to make the decision that is right for you and gives you peace. We had scans from 5 and a half weeks until 10 or 11 weeks and I loved seeing our baby growing!

Heart - our kids must have been chatting. Our little guy has been super active the last couple of days. Although, I think that I should blame his activity on my sugar consumption over Easter! ha ha! I love feeling all the kicks so I am not complaining. 

Hopeful - That does not sound fun. But at least you are being monitored so you can have peace and know when to rest and when is ok to do more. 

Ladies, we met with a doula last week and fell in love with her. So I got the OK from hubs to officially tell her we want to work with her. I am so happy. She is certainly a luxury item when it comes to pregnancy but I have no doubts that it will give us a better birth experience. She is amazing!!


----------



## puppycat

Definitely on the early scan!

I didn't realise how anxious I was about the scan until I'd had it. I was hospitalised twice before that for anxiety related heart problems and chest pain. The NHS refused to scan me earlier.


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think I will see about an early scan now! I know from previous pregnancies that the earliest they will see me is 8 weeks so still a little wait to go. 

I just hope everything is ok this time around, I've never been for a scan and had good news, it's always been bad, but I do feel more positive about this pregnancy which is good. 

Be super sticky little bean! 

thanks again xx


----------



## filipenko32

Heart im glad you managed to get outside, i read your journal. Sounds like you had a lovely time. Haha naughty little heartlette! I think White lotion cm protects the vagina from bacteria when youre pregnant, think so anyway! I am seriously considering iui but think I need to do some research on how to get it here. I know our fertility clinic does it. Is Femara an anti oestrogen like clomid then?


----------



## sara1

Never, Tuckie good luck on your scans tomorrow!! Pictures Please!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, Femara is an anti estrogen. It actually was originally used for breast cancer patients to block estrogen from fueling the cancer. It is still used for this purpose, but these women use it every day of their cycle. Femara is used the same way as Clomid. I took it from days 2-6. It stops estrogen production for those days and when you stop taking it, your estrogen surges and causes your body to ovulate. I've never taken Clomid, but I had no side effects from Femara. Plus it doesn't affect cervical mucus (which is a non-issue if you're doing IUI since they bypass the cervix anyway) and it doesn't thin the uterine lining like Clomid can. I'm a big advocate of Femara, but I know you've had trouble getting it. I actually looked to see if I had any refills left because I was going to send you some, but I don't unfortunately.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks Hun, hmm I wonder if I could buy some online? Do you think that would be possible? Then I could just take myself along to a scan and demand iui and trigger!! :haha: Are they tablets or injectables?


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks for all the warm wishes and support ladies!!! :hugs: I am so nervous about tomorrow! I will definitely let you know how it goes, it's at 7am and I'm not looking forawrd to waking up so early since I've been sleeping in as late as I want lately :p 

JDH- Welcome :wave: and congrats on your BFP. I totally agree with all the other ladies, early scan all the way. If you can get one, take it. 

Hopeful- Metal and unlubricated?!? :shock: The last time I was getting examined, i asked the Dr. if I could insert the speculum myself because I hate when they pinch me and he said okay, but i think he thought it was weird :shrug: Oh well lol

Heart- Your post about your hubby getting grossed out by your cm was cracking me up! When I first used the progesterone suppositories, I didn't put on a panty liner and I showed my hubby my undies the next day when I was doing laundry and said "Look what that progesterone stuff did to my undies, they're all crunchy in the crotch!" and he said "Wow, that's pretty nasty...thanks for showing me" :rofl: Sooo funny how we gross them out!


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie, all the best of luck hun, I really hope this is your sticky bean x x x


----------



## puppycat

Lol i just showed hubby my new stretchies.

I said 'look how they look like brackets for my belly button' - he wasn't overly impressed!


----------



## hopeful23456

tuckie - after awhile the progesterone made my panties stand up on their own! lol!
never thought about asking to insert a speculum before, that's a good idea but would freak me out

fili - i love injectibles....obviously ;) wish there were clinics there like here that would get you a prescription! alot of girls here use some website to order them from overseas....but you still need to be monitored with scans to check follies. 

heart- i get more discharge when i poo too! how do you know she's on your cervix? i get little almost like twitches sometimes when I lay down that seem to just be muscles inside my labia twitching? wow, do we get personal here or what!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I don't think you need to worry. We know you can get pregnant with a normal healthy baby with a good implantation so personally I would go with one more natural (or Clomid if you prefer) conception before turning to more drastic/ expensive measures. I can't wait for you to try the steroid treatment out properly!
But I'm repeating myself, I am sure :D I'm just so excited and really feel that this will work for you like it did for me :yipee:
Whichever way you choose, though, hurry up as I want you to be bump buddies with me!

Vitamin D, just as Sara said: 1,000iu. In some places it is measured in micrograms, in which case the equivalent is 25micrograms.

Heart, that's amazing that you had your picnic out! I love how creative you are with your bedrest. Hopefully, if you can be more sociable you'll be feeling better emotionally :hugs:

JD, I can't say what you should do but my first miscarriage was only discovered at 12 weeks even though it was over much earlier. I suffered (rare) complications due to this so I am wary to let a doomed pregnancy continue for too long. Sorry to sound so negative about it :blush:
The flip side is that I have been to 8-week scans, got all excited and still had a loss after. For me, week 8 seems to be the critical week. Do your losses tend to have a pattern? For example, if your losses mostly happened around six weeks then an 8 week scan is great! If, like me, week 8 seems to be a bad one, maybe time your scan for week 9? Or, try to go before and after your critical week?
In any case, big congratulations and welcome into the team. You probably know already that we are a bunch of nutters who worry and deliberate over every possible symptom and option :D


----------



## KatM

JDH1982,
I would definitely go for the early scan. I am shocked that you could hold out till the 12 week point. You must be much more patient than me. I'm feeling over-eager. I'm going in at 6.5 weeks!

Hopeful,
Well the exam doesn't sound pleasant and at this point I am sure you will do anything to get to the finish line. I dont care what they need to do to me for me to get there.

Here is my vacation itinerary:
DH and I will be flying into Athens, Greece at the end of April. From there we will board the newest Oceania Cruise ship with the 5 star restaurants. We picked this because it is supposed to have the best food. Yum, we love to eat. 

We will then sail as follows:
Santorinia, Greece
Ephesus, Turkey
Sicily
Amalfi
Rome
Florence
Provence, France
Barcelona

We will then debark and spend time in Barcelona for the hubby's Bday. We will then rent a car and wing it along the coast of France and all around Italy. We LOVE Italy and will most likely spend most of our time around Florence, our favorite. We will be there for our 2nd wedding anniversary and then back to the States June 1st I believe.

Heart,
I'm so happy that you had such a wonderful weekend despite being on bedrest. I read that it is totally normal for increased CM as pregnancy progresses. That is fantastic that the little bean is so active. I cannot wait to feel that within me.


----------



## petitpas

The white stuff is gross :sick:
I'm wearing liners really far forward in my underwear to catch it. But now I'm having backdoor issues, too (done it some damage and now bleeding) :blush: Do I really have to wear two overlapping panty liners to catch everything? Oh, the shame!


----------



## sara1

Speaking of progesterone... The stuff is giving me super greasy hair and skin. I couldnt figure out what was happening at first but I looked it up and apparently it's not uncommon. I look like I've slicked on the gel by midday... Im serious, its a bad advertisement for brill cream. It's nasty! Anyone ever deal with this successfully?


----------



## petitpas

Do you ladies in the US have insurance cover for fertility treatment? Because here in the UK, if someone like Fili or myself wanted to have extra help such as femara or IUI or IVF we would be able to go to a clinic but we would have to pay for it all ourselves. Even then, we wouldn't always get what we asked for seeing as doctors might not like to risk multiples or think that treatment is unnecessary (unethical) if they know we have successfully fallen pregnant regularly by ourselves.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, Femara are tablets. I looked to see if you could get them online and it seemed like you needed a doctor's prescription on the website that I looked at. But it's worth a try if you really want it.

Tuckie, we all completely understand how nerve wracking this first scan is. Even though you have to wake up early, it will be good to get it done first thing so you don't have time to worry all day tomorrow.

LOL at the progesterone! My husband gets grossed out by that too. He's learned more than his fair share of the female anatomy! Just wait until childbirth! 

Hopeful, I feel her way down low. Sometimes it feels like she is trying to crawl out. I swear to god, that's how it feels. So I'll do a kegel squeeze and she'll move around. So I'm fairly certain she's on my cervix. Plus, at my last ultrasound I could see her round head butting up against my cervix, so I know she likes to hang out there.


----------



## sara1

Wow Kat sounds like a great vacation... You'll be in my neck of the woods ( I live in Greece). I'm jealous, I'd love a month of luxurious traveling right now... The perfect distraction


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I'm so envious of your itinerary. I haven't been to all of those places, but since my step-father was from Spain, we went quite a bit when I was little. I've been as an adult too. I LOVE Barcelona! You are going to have a wonderful time!

Pip, oh no, a double duty liner? No one ever mentions these things about pregnancy! 

I have insurance, but mine doesn't cover anything related to infertility (I hate that word). All of the drugs and the IUI that I did were paid out of pocket. I also had to pay for all of my ultrasounds. In all, it probably cost us $3,000. Worth every penny though. Ironically, my insurance would pay for all of my miscarriages and all of the testing as long as the tests weren't considered to be for infertility. My doctor just had to code the tests as diagnostic to figure out why I was miscarrying rather than tests for infertility. Even though the same tests are done for both. It's a stupid system. There are so many different kinds of insurance policies that we all have different coverage. Some women have infertility covered. And in some US states, it is mandatory for insurance companies to cover some of the treatments. Unfortunately, California isn't one of them.

Sara, I don't recall having that side effect from the progesterone. Sounds lovely!


----------



## fifi-folle

petitpas said:


> The white stuff is gross :sick:
> I'm wearing liners really far forward in my underwear to catch it. But now I'm having backdoor issues, too (done it some damage and now bleeding) :blush: Do I really have to wear two overlapping panty liners to catch everything? Oh, the shame!

at least your pelvic floor hasn't given out yet! ;) 

I pop my head in every now n again to see how you're all doing.


----------



## sara1

I used to live in Barcelona before I moved here... Fabulous city!


----------



## tuckie27

Sara, I have noticed my skin is oily and I am having a lot of breakouts on my face :/ Ugh 

Kat, Sooo envious of your trip! I haven't been to any of those places! Hubby and I really 
want to see that part of the mediterranean though, like Italy and Greece <3 I was hoping he would've gotten stationed in Italy instead of Texas :p Ha! Have a wonderful trip!

Heart- You're totally right about it being better early than having all day to stress about the scan!

Peti- I think it varies with different insurance companies/plans here in the US. The insurance I had with the first m/c wasn't willing to pay to have the tissues tested for what went wrong with that baby and I doubt they would have paid for the fertility testing that I got after my 2nd m/c, but luckliy with hubby being in the army, we pay for nothing and my Dr. on post ordered all the tests, including the chromosomes (which I've heard is expensive). That's why I wanted to get all the testing done I could before hubby's contract is up...in case I have problems with insurance paying for fertility related stuff in the future.


----------



## BeachChica

You girls were cracking me up about the Progesterone!!! I have that problem too! :rofl:

Heart - my insurance is the same way. If anything is coded as "infertility" they will not pay for it. I have had several battles about bills!! But every time I go in for a MC it comes out to about $10,000!!!! I personally think they were be saving money between the 4 I've had and all the testing if they would just pay for my IVF with PGD!!! :growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Beach, I wrote my insurance company a letter complaining about this exact thing. I was trying to get surgery to cut out my adenomyosis (I didn't end up having the surgery). They denied the claim. I wrote a letter of complaint telling them that I would continue getting pregnant and having miscarriages on their dime if they didn't pay. It didn't work, but I'm glad I wrote it. They won't do anything to help me sustain a pregnancy, but they'll pay for me over and over again to get D&C's. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## hopeful23456

Pip- insurance paid for almost everything for me, I maxed out the lifetime amount, then he company I work for changed insurance companies so I would have had more paid for too ( that was jan 1 so I didn't need it). Each iui cycle was around 1500 plus meds (iui and around 3 or 4 follie scans). The Clomid was cheap, but the injectibles are very expensive, my last cycle that got me to where I am now the injectibles were around 2500. Luckily I had great ins.


----------



## croydongirl

Our insurance would cover treatment and testing under the recurrent miscarriage diagnosis, but if we had done any treatments we would not have been covered at all. My doctor was amazing, the OBGYN and then our fertility clinic all coded the stuff that we had so it was covered. But we were very blessed and fortunate to fall pregnant without any treatment.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Croy! Did your crib come yet?


----------



## KatM

Sarah,
Try a shampoo with tea tree oil. It helps. I have oily hair in general, so I haven't noticed a major difference. I don't know if you try to do natural... the only one that I found that works that is natural is Desert Organics Lemon Tea Tree oil. I avoid sodium lauryl sulfate.

How do you like living in Greece? It will be my 1st time there. This sounds silly, but is it vegetarian friendly? We planned this trip after our beloved furbaby was attacked and killed in front of me. We weren't even planning on TTC prior to this incident for a min. of another 1.5 yrs. I'm happy, given my RPL, that we started ealier. Plus DH works very long hrs and we cannot wait to spend all this time together.

Petitpas,
I dont think that IVF is covered. From what I hear, it is about $10K a pop. I actually heard it is slightly less expensive in the UK. 
For my progesterone, my Dr is labeling it under RPL to try and have it covered. Otherwise, I am not sure they would cover it.

Heart,
Thanks Hon. I heard that Barcelona is wonderful. I wasn't a huge fan of Madrid when I went with my family yrs ago.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just ambushing in here to say good luck to the scan girls today....can't believe I have made it to 20 weeks and I get to see baby again...am so damn nervous and frightened :dohh:

Shall be back later with pics and stuff :flower:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Much luck to Sara, Tuckie and Andrea. Here's to a good day of scans!!

Kat, are you a vegetarian? I can't claim to be one as I eat poultry every now and again, but I primarily eat vegetarian. I've been forcing myself to eat a little chicken for the iron during pregnancy. I much prefer to eat all vegetarian though. It does make traveling difficult. That was one of the hardest things about Spain. It's very meat oriented. My aunt made me paella while I was there. She knew I didn't eat meat. I saw little pink things in it and asked her if it was ham. She said it didn't count because it was only a little bit! I didn't want to offend her, but I just couldn't eat it. I haven't eaten red meat for over 20 years. 

I can't believe you saw your fur baby get attacked and killed in front of you! What a horrific trauma. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

I've said it already but just wanted to wish scan girls lots of luck again for today! Xx


----------



## sara1

Kat- I'm so sorry about your furbaby... that's horrible!
Unfortunately Greece is not the most vegetarian friendly place in the world, although it's not as bad as Spain. That said, you will get the freshest seasonal fruits and veggies you've ever had in your life. I've been living here over ten years and I still drool at the farmers market like a kid in a candy store. Do you do dairy and seafood? if you do seafood and or fish you'll be fine... Amazing fish. Actually, I love living here. There are difficulties which are unique... Things can be a bit crazy, but I wake up every morning and look out at the Aegean- definitely a perk! Unfortunately, Athens doesn't have the easy tourist accessibility of a city like Barcelona, it can feel messy and chaotic. You'll love Santorini though- make sure you're on deck when the ship approaches the island... you come through a channel with the cliff houses on one side and the volcano on the other. It's magic. Go to Oia if you can for the sunset.
Oh- and thanks for the tea tree oil tip!


----------



## sara1

Thanks so much to everyone for the good wishes... I'm off to teach and then straight to the Doc's. Nervous but hopeful. Thanks Again!!!


----------



## petitpas

Happy scan day!

Thanks for the info on insurance - hopeful, you really do have great cover!
I actually have a private insurance in the UK, too. They covered my D&Cs but that was it. Infertility is not part of their package. I also have another cover, which is run as a charity and I have been a member since birth. This sort of tops up the NHS if for example you have to wait too long for treatment. They very kindly paid towards some private appointments I had (for example the nk cell testing) as they do provide assistance for infertility. They even have their own IVF programme. This is not a typical insurance, though, and it is quite rare.

Kat, I laughed at your vegetarian-friendly question :haha: If you have seen My Big Fat Greek Wedding, do you remember the awkward silence when the boyfriend announces he is a vegetarian? That's ok, the aunt finally replies, I'll cook you lamb :rofl: As a visitor and having vegetarian friends who visited I would say generally not (a bit like Spain in that way). However, if you are more of a pescetarian (is that the right term?) and eat sea food then you are in heaven.
I hope Sara can help you out with some restaurant or meal tips. Just don't be surprised if you find out that your vegetable soup will probably have been made with chicken broth or something.
I'm a meat eater so I love Greece and Greek food! :D

Your holiday sounds amazing in general - you are going to have a fantastic time!

As for the progesterone, I didn't realise that was what might be causing it. I had oily hair and a spotty face during first tri but then sometime in second tri I got the glow :happydance: It just sort of happened... shiny hair, nice skin, rosy cheeks. I haven't worn foundation for months! I want this to last!!!

Fifi, that's so nice of you to come by :hugs: I love it that you are on to your second now. Will you be finding out the gender?

EDIT: I see that Sara has already replied while I was slowly typing away...


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxx


Good luck for the scans today girls mucho love xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck girls x x x


----------



## justwaiting

Happy easter everyone,
Hi To all the newbies, hoping theses are your forever babies.
Good luck to all the scans today, hoping for good news for you all and can't wait for updates and pictures.

Hopeful your speculum experience sounds uncomfortable, I didn't come across the results, I don't think?

heart glad you had a great weekend.

hi to everyone else.

afm - Had my appt with endo this morning. Thyroid function hus just snuck back into normal range. They believe it was surpressed due to hcg, which is fairly common. I have to keep an eye on it and have another test later in the pg but thankfully nothing to worry about. We had a great weekend, our friends had a horse racing in a huge race over here, unfortunetly it came 6th but it was a great day, Owphie didn't get much sleep with all the yelling, my belly was also a favourite for luck and tips, I now know how to turn grown men into putty, as soon as they figured out I was pregnant they all went muchy hehehe. Bubs isn't a fanof chocolate either, barely touched my easter eggs and everytime I try it makes me sick, mean baby.
Has anyone else's belly button started to go squishy, the top half of mine is spongy while the bottom is hard, still an innie but feeling pretty gross?


----------



## filipenko32

I've got my scan tomorrow morning at 10.30! :yipee: I can wait another day. Nervous now that they'll tell me my womb lining hasn't grown:wacko: 

Hi jw :wave:


----------



## justwaiting

One more sleep filli and hopefully you can get some answers. I'm so sorry this is taking so long for you. Good luck tomorrow


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls. Had a horrible night full of nausea. Didnt sleep much at all, thought i was going to throw at any point. Ironically someone stole Gareth's mountain bike from our back garden and i heard nothing even though i was likely up and about. 

Good luck to Never and anyone else with a scan today. Haven't checked the front page sorry. Bit knackered and p'd off


----------



## filipenko32

oh no pups!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just snuck in to wish Sara and Never good luck. Pups, the thieving bloody gits!! I hope you get it back.


----------



## mandy1971

Hi Ladies, so good to see you all doing so well, good luck sara and all the others for your scans.
I think I've updated recently about myself, Ive decided to go for private Ivf, having genetic testing also of the eggs to rule out chromosone abnormalities, so spending money like its going out of fashion, had all the tests done last week and see the consultant and sign all of the paper work at the beginning of may,then its all systems go, I'd love you all to send me some baby dust if you have some spare,lol.!
the main reason I popped in was just to let heart,davies,hopefull and the girls who have graduated from recurrent m/c thread know that Lee is having a really shitty time just now and I know she would probably appreciate a pm just now.. I hope she doesnt mind me letting you know.....


----------



## petitpas

Hello Mandy, that's really exciting! Here's my baby dust for you: :dust:


----------



## sara1

Mandy sending you buckets and buckets of 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BeachChica

Good luck with all the scans today girls!!!! :thumbup:

Heart  Youre right, it just doesnt make sense about the insurance. :shrug: My RE is currently writing me a letter so well see if it helps. Still going to try one more time on our own.

Kat  oh no, I am so sorry!!! What happened to your furbaby? I had brought a puppy for my mom after my brother passed. When she was about 2 she was attacked right in front of her too. She later passed at the vet. It was absolutely heart wrenching! :cry:

Fili  good luck with your test tomorrow. Hope that you can get some good news start working on your BFP!! 

Mandy - Lots of :dust: to you. Let us know how the IVF w/ PGD goes. I think Fili and I would be very interested!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lurking for good scan news!

Kat- that trip sounds amazing! I've only been to Mexico and Canada so have no advice...one day I will go to Europe! And have you plan it.... ;) hoping you can update us along the way with pics 

Mandy- that's awesome you are doing ivf n pgd... baby dust for you!!!! , it's going to work for sure. So sorry to hear lee is having a hard time, makes me cry, will pm her

Pip- my ins is great, got me thru alot of shit! Strange his different the healthcare is here vs there. 

Just- that test is on thursday, they told me what to expect but i havent had it done before. 

Puppy- are you still going camping? Would suck to be sick out there!

Hi Jen! 

Fili- did af ever come? I've seen a lot of posts where it took about 2 months...Hoping your scan goes great. 

Hi beach!

Hi heart! 

Will keep stalking for updates.


----------



## tuckie27

Saw our baby and heard heartbeat!!! :yipee: It was so amazing, I welled up a bit when I heard the heartbeat! Dr. said I was measuring exactly 7+4 so that was really good news and the hb was 153 bpm, which she said was strong :D It was sorta blurry and the baby was quite small, but I definitely saw it and she said she could see the hb just flickering away! I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but we are so happy things are looking good so far. I go back for another scan at exactly 10 weeks. The picture is poor quality (it is a camera phone shot of the screen lol), but here is our little bean:


----------



## bumpyplease

beautiful tuckie! congrats!


----------



## hopeful23456

yeah!!!!!! awesome news tuckie! love the pic!!!! little precious heartbeat, so cute!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Tuckie fab news

Hopeful I don't mind going as long as i'm not expected to do everything while DH holidays it up. If my mum goes I can sleep in their caravan, if not we have a blow up bed to use. I guess I'll have to wait and see nearer the time how uncomfortable I am


----------



## filipenko32

Great news tuckie!! :yipee: 

Hopeful no af! Going for a scan tomorrow morning to see if my lining has thickened up! 

My thyroid result came back today, dr s likes to check it and it's 0.9 which is great! :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant scan news hun well done xxx

Fili great test results xx


----------



## jenny25

Hey hopeful how's you and those twins of yours xxx


I've moved up another box yay amazing xxx


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie that's awesome news!! Great pic too! What's the date of your 10 week scan?

Happy V day Hopeful!! One more papaya week. 

Lying in bed, so it's hard to type. Will catch up properly later.


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen- these kids kick me all the time, it's so cute. Congrats on moving up a box!


Thanks heart- will be nice to see another fruit next week!

I've got 2 big guys setting up 2 cribs in a 10ft by 10ft room that my computer, chair desk and printer are still in. Don't think they are too happy about it, they are squished...Lol!


----------



## sara1

HEARTBEAT 128 :happydance::happydance:
I'm measuring two days ahead at 6w+6. 
I'm over them moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Crying as I type this, can't believe it! Thank You soooooooooo much to everyone for the support. :hugs: I feel like I can breathe a little... Although I'm sure I'll still be nervous, but I've never seen a heartbeat before

Dr did say I have a small subchorionic bleed but he didn't seem particularly concerned. Said I may not even see any spotting from it but not to be alarmed if I do. Next scan in 2 weeks April 25th!

Going to read what I missed now...


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara- soooo happy for you! Congrats!!! Did u get pics?


----------



## bumpyplease

yay sara i knew it over the moon for you!

happy v day hopeful!
x


----------



## KatM

Heart,
I eat mainly vegetarian and occasional seafood (will eventually release this from my diet as well). DH also stopped eating red meat, but he eats poultry and fish. I did not even know chicken had much iron. I can't believe your Aunt did that! It's almost funny how naive she was. Thank you for the condolences. How are you feeling this week?
If my body wants meat to sustain this pregnancy, I would eat it.

Sara,
Thanks for the info. Yum, I love fresh fruit. I eat both dairy and seafood, so I am excited! Thanks for the tip about Santorini. I would never have been on deck that early otherwise.

I am looking forward to you sharing your good news with all of us!!! 

Petitpas,
I love that movie and that is exactly why I was nervous about eating well while I was there. I did not even know to be concerned about Barcelona. I eat seafood occasionally, so that will suffice. If the food there is as amazing as Sara and you are telling me it is, then I am very excited.

I'm so happy that you have a lovely pregnancy glow and are having a h&h pregnancy. Thanks for all the tips.

Fili,
FXed for your scan!

Mandy,
Good luck with your IFV. It sounds like you have made a good decision for yourself. Sending you tons of baby dust!!!

Beach,
I was walking with my beloved puppy next to me when out of nowhere a huge dog picked her up and shook her to death:cry:. I jumped on the dog and was trying my hardest to save my baby, but it was too late. I have since enrolled in Kung Fu class to know how to protect myself and my family. I am so sorry that a smiliar thing happened to your mom, especially after losing your brother. Life is challenging at times and full of loss =(. Filled with good things too, and that is what keeps us going.

Hopeful,
It sounds like you will have your hands very full for quite a while! Hopefully you'll make it to Europe in the near future. It is wonderful. I won't be on the internet during our trip, so no pics till after. DH and I are disconnecting for the month except to check on the status of our home sale. We plan on putting our home up for sale during our trip, so that it can be staged while we are gone. I am determined to move back to SoCal!

Good luck on your test!!! 

Tuckie,
OMG!!!
Amazing!!!
I am soooooo happy for you Hon.:happydance:


AFM,
I am happy to report, after almost having a nervous break down this morning waiting for my results, that my HCG has risen from 47 last Wed to 597 yesterday morning. This is a doubling time of 32.72 hours. Normal under 1200 is 31-72, so I am doubling quick!!! This is my highest recorded HCG, since it was never monitored before except for when I was actually MCing. 

This morning I was practically in tears since I don't "feel as pregant" as I would like. I know it is crazy early, but the 1st time my boobs were killing me already. Maybe my boobs already stretched out from the last 2 pregnancies and won't hurt as much this early. Anyways, I feel so much relief. I know it is no guarantee, but it is something. I believe this will be my last HCG test unless I beg my Dr again on Monday. I might just start begging for a super early scan.


----------



## sara1

Crongratulations Tuckie! Your scan sounds brilliant, and a super strong heartbeat!! I feel like an idiot it didn't even occur to me to take out my phone and snap a picture from the screen.:dohh:
I'm going to try to take a picture of the picture they gave me from the ultrasound machine so I can post:).

Fili- Those thyroid numbers are great!


----------



## sara1

Kat- Fantastic betas... that's great news!


----------



## KatM

Yay for Sara and Tuckie on their little speckles!!!


----------



## sara1

Here's the pic
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KatM

Sara,
That is amazing. I am sooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## heart tree

What a great day!

Sara I'm soooo happy for you! It's an amazing thing to see a hb. I had a subchorionic bleed with this pregnancy. I had pink spotting around week 5 then a small red bleed at week 9. Then brown spotting for 2 weeks. It sounds like yours is really small which is great. 

Kat those are great numbers and very reassuring. I have everything crossed for you. Don't worry about lack of symptoms. You are soooo early. I didn't feel anything at your stage. My aunt is Spanish and in her mind, a little ham isn't really meat. Such a different culture! I'm not sure how much iron poultry has but since I don't eat any other meat I figured it can't hurt. I'm not sure I could eat red meat for this pregnancy. I don't think I would be able to keep it down. After so many years, my body rejects it. I can't even stand the smell. My husband is a full on meat eater. I'm not sure I want my child eating it. That's a battle for another day.


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh Sara look at your little bub!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news all round!!!!!!!!!! So happy!!! Congratulations girls!!!! :yipee: :yipee: 
Well I just did another poas for my CBFM and it's now HIGH!!!!!!!!!! from LOW on a completely new, refreshed reprogrammed cycle so there's no way it's remembering earlier info as it did that scrambling thing where all the signs show and 'm' appears. What is going on?!? It did cross my mind that I could be gearing up to ovulate again with no help from clomid and no af?? Maybe the egg didn't pop on the Clomid? Hmmmm suppose I will know more tomorrow when I have the scan, next thing I know I will be getting a peak after no af :shock: Would I ttc again if that happened! Of course I would!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl: OMG this baby making journey just gets stranger and stranger.


----------



## croydongirl

I love waking up to good scan news!

Tuckie and Sara - SO MANY CONGRATS!!! Love to see those teeny little hearts beating strong. Isn't it the best feeling?!!

Kat - I was vege for 10 years before a job that had me traveling to many remote places in the world convinced me that eating meat was necessary to not be offensive in my work, but I still didn't eat much when I was home. Hubs and I try to eat only the grassfed organic meats now if we do eat it so we only eat it once or twice a week at most. However, at about 7 or 8 weeks my body was desperate for steak or red meat. I had a period of about two or three weeks when I could not eat enough of it! But that urge eased right of and now I am back to not eating much. I know not everyone had that craving but you can totally trust your body to tell you what it needs. 

Hopeful - Happy 24 weeks!! Only one more papaya week!! yay!
Our crib and combo unit are now set up in our nursery. The combo unit doesn't smell at all! ha ha! Hubs was a star last night moving the office furniture and putting up the baby furniture. We just have a bookcase left to move now. And then paint the room etc. 

I am starting my "to do before the baby comes" list! So far it also includes fixing the buffet and hutch to the wall in the dining room in case our kid is a climber, and getting blackout blinds for the nursery ordered. I am sure there are a million other things that will get added to it but those are a good start! haha!! 

What do you ladies have on your lists?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, :saywhat:

I'm baffled. I'm so glad you have a scan tomorrow. Maybe they'll see some ripe follies ready to be fertilized.


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news Kat xxz

Hopeful whats it like with twins moving ? I've started getting little but more movement it's weird being low down it's strange too feel this after all this time but it's so good xx


Well for my uk girls if you watch day break there is a section on health Heros I've nominated my brevement midwife I've had a call back from daybreak said I have a strong case and could be picked and filmed I had to give detailed info on my midwife and my history and what she does so I find out jn a weeks time if we are lucky xxx


----------



## heart tree

Croy I have a million things on my list but they have to wait unfortunately. I still haven't bought anything. I know I need to. I'm still so damn scared to. 

Yeah, the poultry I eat is always organic and free range. 

I'm going to update the front page. I add names to the bottom list once a heartbeat is detected. I get to add two more names! YAY! Can't wait to add more. 

Andrea updated in her journal. Good news all around!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Heart, I am baffled too. I am also a bit worried as I treated it as CD1 from the day I first took Clomid and then did the progesterone etc. But now I am thinking that perhaps I never actually released an egg. Perhaps I'll ovulate on my own suddenly? I was always suspicious that the egg never popped because of my ridiculously short LH surge that could have only have lasted 2 hours tops. I am going to have to start opk-ing regularly just in case. Glad I started my monitor again. Could be my monitor's off too but why would it be? I'll be so excited if I've got eggies ready to go again, catch one and never see my af for 10 months!! :yipee: Ohhh gonna be nervous for my scan tomorrow now :wacko:


----------



## sara1

Jenny, I think that's lovely that you nominated your midwife. I hope they put her on.

Happy 24 hopeful!

We're just waiting on Never's anatomy scan now... Anyone placing bets on boy or girl? I'm on such a high right now, I'm psyched to see more pictures!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks ladies!!! :happydance: Congrats Sara!!! So glad we got good news today :) Hearing the hb was emotional for me since I never got to hear one with my angels either, words can't explain how good that feels! 

Kat- Congrats on your betas, sounds promising! I was vegetarian for 7 years and was vegan for 2 1/2 of those years. I ended up going back to vegetarian and then with my first pregnancy was when I ended up eating meat again because I was craving it and I wanted to honor whatever my body wanted and I've been eating it in moderation ever since. I still make a lot of vegetarian meals and we mostly eat fish and poultry, but be prepared, you may crave meat with this pregnancy like I did! :p Also, about "not feeling pregnant'...I talked to my Dr. about that this morning and she said I need to RELAX...easier said than done! She said "I wish I could ease your anxiety, but I don't have a crystal ball. All I can tell you is everything looks great with this pregnancy right now and you should relax and revel in the fact that you heard a strong heartbeat and you're measuring right on track. If you go a few days without symtoms, just try and take some deep breaths before you get all worked up and know that every pregnancy is different" She also suggested yoga or meditation for all my pregnancy-related anxiety, which might be useful too. It is just hard, but I feel better knowing we're all in the same boat here and there's lots of support too!

Heart- My next scan is April 27th :D


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Thanks for sharing your spotting and bleed history. That will help to ease some worries for us newbies. Also, thanks for the reassurance about my mild symptoms. I hope you and DH can work out an eating arrangement that is suitable for you both as far as the kids are concerned. 

Fili,
The CBFM monitor is super highly rated, yet I have heard of some issues with it. I know some people have put water on the test strips and it still says High. Apparently if you hit a High, it keeps you there until ?. I haven't used it and am of no help.

Croydongirl,
I have learned that organic, grassfed meat is the most humane meat. Like I said, if my body wants it, I will eat it to sustain this pregnancy. Otherwise, I am like Heart, and just don't care for it. Thanks for sharing your experience with me. I will trust my body.

I am so excited for you. Your sticky bean is almost here!!! Remember, don't paint the nursery yourself... at least that is what I have read. Something about the fumes. 

Sara and Tuckie,
Thanks for the positive feedback to my numbers and posting pics.

Ladies,
It looks like nothing but good news all around today!!!


----------



## heart tree

She's staying team yellow. She did a quick update in her journal. 

Jen that's so lovely you nominated your midwife. 

Ok have to do some work now. Back later.


----------



## filipenko32

jen that's lovely!


----------



## KatM

Jenny,
Thanks for the well-wishes! Good luck to your midwife.

Tuckie,
Thanks for sharing! Of course we should stay calm, and it is easier said than done. Do you feel confidant now that you saw the heartbeat? I don't know how far you made it in your previous pregnancies. I have never seen one, so it will be a huge milestone for me.

Ironically, I have been teaching yoga for over a dozen years and did it this morning to calm myself. It does work if you commit to the breath. I'm still super anxious, lol.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - I will not be painting ANYTHING! Mostly because I have heard the same thing about fumes. I researched it a little bit and I am looking to get low VOC paint. I heard its not good for the baby to breathe in the fumes either so they say to paint far ahead and let it air out, or get low or no VOC paint. The no VOC paint is $60 a gallon!!! but the low stuff is $20 at Lowes so I think we'll be getting that stuff! Now I just have to make a final decision on the colour! 
I know its cliche but I am leaning towards light blue


----------



## tuckie27

KatM said:


> Jenny,
> Thanks for the well-wishes! Good luck to your midwife.
> 
> Tuckie,
> Thanks for sharing! Of course we should stay calm, and it is easier said than done. Do you feel confidant now that you saw the heartbeat? I don't know how far you made it in your previous pregnancies. I have never seen one, so it will be a huge milestone for me.
> 
> Ironically, I have been teaching yoga for over a dozen years and did it this morning to calm myself. It does work if you commit to the breath. I'm still super anxious, lol.

I feel more confident, but I'm still really scared! I actually never heard a heartbeat (until today) either. My first loss was a missed m/c and I didn't get my 1st scan until almost 11 weeks, so I never got to hear that hb and with my last loss I don't know if that one ever had a hb or what really happened. I was only 6 weeks when I started bleeding. They didn't see anything at ER at 5+4 and Dr. thought it was eptopic all along. I've had good experiences in yoga classes, but lack the focus to do it on my own and if I have someone I know doing it with me, I giggle too much :p One of the courses for my major was Stress Management and we did a few yoga days and my friend was in that class and we got a really bad case of the giggles. I felt bad because I wasn't meaning to be rude or seem like I wasn't taking it seriously...it was just one of those things, just couldn't help it! Decided I can't do yoga around my friends :p


----------



## sara1

Fili- that really is weird about your monitor, but who knows, clomid is funny sometimes, my cycle was completely out of sync when I took it.

A close friend of mine gave me great nursery idea today... she said you can get the same material they use for blackboards/ greenboards in schools, but in a variety of colours and it goes up like wallpaper. You put a strip of it somewhere lowdown, or do just one wall, and then you can use coloured chalk and draw all over the walls. I love the idea!


----------



## pink80

Glad both you ladies had good scans :happydance: that's great news xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

soo glad I found this thread I am going nuts! I had 2 recent early mc..blighted ovum June 11 and a mystery, no fetus, no sac, just tissue..D&C 1/11/12.

I am preg 4 weeks and 3 days and very nervous and not able to get hopes up! My first visit of any kind is not until 4/20 so in the meantime, I am going nuts..I have NO nausea just like the last two.. With my daughter, was deadly sick from months 1-5... Im feeling pre-gutted..I know I shouldnt but I do..My preg test progression is lovely but as I have learned in the past, the HCG and scans tell the real truth..Thanks for reading lovely ladies! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Sara did you take it for this pregnancy? 

Welcome asiblingfor all the best of luck to you :hugs: and congratulations!


----------



## sara1

Asibling- Welcome! Things in the beginning are sooo scary, we all empathize with you! (I have been a complete wreck for weeks!) It may be way too early for you to have any symptoms yet and they say that every pregnancy is different and symptoms are often stronger with the first. I know it's going to be a tough 10 days for you, so lean on us if you can! Everything crossed for you that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## sara1

the clomid- Yup! and on the sly, didn't tell DR or DH :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: Sara love it!!! I just didn't tell dh which doc! Good for you! 
When did you get your bfp dpo and how many times had you taken it before this one?


----------



## asibling4gi04

Fili, thanks for the warm welcome and congrats! 

Sara1, your words somehow confort me and I thank you! I am going to be doing a lot of leaning..I want to cry every day for the next 10 days...Thanks for being kind and patient! congrats to you too!:hugs:


----------



## sara1

Fili- I got my first BFP at 10 dpo, but it was so faint I wouldn't even show it to dh. I had never taken clomid before. You don't need a scrip for anything here that's not a narcotic, here so I just picked some up at the pharmacy. I always ovulated normally on my own, which is why my dc wouldn't give it to me, but I felt like I needed a push. I'm certainly not regretting it!


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - the black board idea is a great one. I know you can get blackboard paint that goes on like normal paint. On Pinterest I saw someone who put a green lego board on the wall for kids to put the legos on without having them all over the floor. So many ideas. I think we will do a nursery and then do more of the activity stuff once he gets a bit bigger. 

I love all these new pregnancy announcements, Welcome Asibling! I know this is a scary time, but every pregnancy is different please don't panic just yet. Fingers crossed your little bean is getting comfy and snuggled in for the long haul :)


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I remember now! Haha sometimes a bit of risk taking pays off doesn't it? Ohhh I might be asking you to get me some and post it if I pay you the money online for post and everything!!! Would that be ok?! My doc will never give it to me again as I ov on my own too! Did you use pre-seed too cos of the different cm you can get with clomid?


----------



## sara1

I'd be happy to post you some... I've got some left over anyway. No preseed, and I didn't have a problem with cm at all.


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWE THANKS CROY! SO KIND OF YOU! I am worried I must say! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Tuckie and Sara :wohoo: on your fabby scan news 

Asibling...sorry for your losses...I remember you from the over 35 August thread :hugs:

Amanda...thanks for updating for me :friends:

Everything is looking as it should be although I saw more than I think I should :dohh: 

Say hi to Oopsie...

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/5dec4e71.jpg

XxX


----------



## sara1

Fantastic pic!


----------



## asibling4gi04

ps croy, congrats!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks Sara :hugs: I would def pay you. I'll see what they say at my scan tomorrow and pm you. Which days did you do? 
Andrea amazing!!! Don't worry you are no t qualified to read scans whatever you think you saw might not be right at all :hugs: you're still team yellow!


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks neversaynever and CONGRATS! LOVELY PIC..yOU MUST BE THRILLED!:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks Fili...I'm not convinced though...really wanted to come out of there positively NOT knowing :dohh:

Asib...I'm on :cloud9: :hugs:

Sara...yours will be looking like that before you know it!

XxX


----------



## asibling4gi04

IM ON CLOUD 109 FOR YOU NEVER! YOUR NAME GIVES ME HOPE..NEVER SAY :hugs::hugs:NEVER!


----------



## sara1

Fili- I did 3-7


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys she is amazing I've had her for a few years and been threw a lot with me she actually advised me to go too st Mary's for further testing we have kept in contact and I don't think she realises how special she is too not just me be her other patients too this would be the best surprise ever I hope we get picked xxx


----------



## heart tree

Asibling, welcome! The early days of PAL after a recurrent loss are so scary. All you can do is take it day by day. The only way I got to this point with some of my sanity in tact was to not think too far into the future. If I had a day without bleeding, cramping or other signs of a miscarriage, I noted it as a good day. I really hope this one is your keeper. I was on the 35+ thread a long time ago, but having gone through so many losses, I ended up finding more comfort in the recurrent miscarriages thread. Then when I got pregnant with this one and a heartbeat was confirmed, I started this thread so women who were PAL after recurrent losses could gather. We needed our own space to be as neurotic as we needed to be without having any judgement passed on us. We call it PAL Normal. I hope you find comfort and support here. We're cheering you on the entire way!


----------



## filipenko32

Im fucking pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:. Now I'm in trouble I stopped taking all my meds and I've no idea how many days past ov i am if I am just getting a positive. Or it means bad news and a late bfp which is sometimes not a good sign. Omg I don't know what to think I am a mess


----------



## asibling4gi04

hearttree, congrats! You are lovely. Your words and your warm welcome made me cry. I cannot thank you enough for starting this thread and following it through. I am blessed if nothing else. to have all of you to lean on. Yes., I am neurotic..I think after our losses, we deserve to be! Hugs and thanks again!:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

FILI???? WHAT????? Did you do a test??? POST PICS!!! OMG, WTF???????


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh my goodness fili, I have no words! I really hope this is a sticky one though!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Florida, happy 19 weeks chick. I hope you are well with those twin boys!

FILI!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

FILI, CON-FUCKEN-GRATS! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Fili.... Sorry but WTF?????

i almost choked on fresh air then. Give me DETAILS!!


----------



## sara1

Fili- wtf!!!!! More details please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

:shock: :shock: :shock:
 



Attached Files:







pregnantomg.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 23


----------



## sara1

:wacko:Waiting...:wacko:


----------



## sara1

CAN ANYONE SEE THE PIC?? i CAN'T SEE THE PIC


----------



## filipenko32

Well my boobs were hurting (not a lot I might add) so I thought I'll just do a test to check. I first did my OPKs as I thought I was ovulating again. And as they started to look positive low and behold there's the hpt coming up. It's quite dark now! I don't even know for sure how many days past ov I am but by the look of the darkness of the line, reckon I would have had a bfp yesterday if I'd tested. I am just in shock. 

Help!!!!!! What do I do about my steroids and drip. Can I really just jump to 40mg of steroids! Wish I hadn't stopped taking them but how was I to know :nope:


----------



## sara1

Start your steroids! The problem isn't when you go on them, it's weaning off. Lots of girls don't do steroids at all before bfp. About the drip I've no idea! Holy shit! I'm sooooooo excited for you!


----------



## heart tree

That's a positive alright. We need some steroid experts to give you advice. I don't know anything about them and don't want to tell you the wrong thing. Is there a doctor you can call? 

Did you keep track of all of your BD sessions? If you Ov'd when you were in Vegas, how many dpo's would that make you today? Did you BD after that? When was it?


----------



## pink80

Fili - that's great :happydance: are the green ones the OPKs...?

I don't know about the steriods sorry hun

Congratulations xx


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: i fucking knew it!!!

I'd say gp first thing tomorrow morning. Don't stress now because 12hrs won't make a difference xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

Holy F! fili - whoa! Keep calm! Don't stress! My inner hopeful mommy to be is jumping up and down for you with everything crossed.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink the green ones are opks. Heart I was in Monterray when I got my first peak. I need to work it all out. Going to work it all out. Should I go for my scan tomorrow still? I am going to gobble my steroids right now and insert a progesterone! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## croydongirl

FILI!! AAAARGH!! I was told to start my steroids when I got a bfp - but she wanted me in for blood work the same day to make sure levels were rising ok. Call the doc and get in there, but I think the safest thing would be to start them now!!!!! CONGRATS, really hoping this is your forever baby :)!!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

WHAT THE FUCK FILI??? AWESOME!!! ok - start the steriods. Did you just start out on 40 mg before? I only was doing 20 mg but started on the 20 as soon as bfp. If you are taking progesterone, start it. Make an appt for HCG ASAP and for the intralipids (are you doing them this time)? shit, it's late there! not sure if you can make any appts now but plan to in the morning. 

nsn - so happy for you!!!! gorgeous pic - do I get to guess gender? I have a pretty good guess...

welcome asibling and congrats! we've all been there on those early days, it's so hard. just remember those symptoms come and go so try not to worry about them.


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - not sure about keeping the scan? could you keep it and go there and say well, actually I'm pregnant - will you check my HCG level?

are you doing heparin?


----------



## heart tree

Yes, I would go for the scan tomorrow. They might not see anything, but you need to be monitored closely now. Take advantage of any appointments you can. Work out your dates and let us know. 

Titi, I love that you came in and suggested she keep calm. I think you need to suggest that to all of us. I'm not sure I'm even calm right now! LOL. This is crazy and exciting.


----------



## sara1

What a wonderful, amazing, exciting day!!!! Fili- I feel like I was in the room with you when you found out!


----------



## filipenko32

just taken the roids, 40mg, so won't be sleeping tonight then. OMG! I am shaking. Well judging by the line colour I'd say I was 12/13dpo now. This all seems so sudden, I feel really confused.
Aww Sara! :friends: 
Hopeful, thanks so much, I COMPLETELY forgot about the heparin. Going to shoot up now! OMG I can't take all this in!!!


----------



## jenny25

Omfg fili that's amazing Hun woooo hoooo xxx


----------



## Tititimes2

jenny25 said:


> Thanks guys she is amazing I've had her for a few years and been threw a lot with me she actually advised me to go too st Mary's for further testing we have kept in contact and I don't think she realises how special she is too not just me be her other patients too this would be the best surprise ever I hope we get picked xxx




heart tree said:


> Yes, I would go for the scan tomorrow. They might not see anything, but you need to be monitored closely now. Take advantage of any appointments you can. Work out your dates and let us know.
> 
> Titi, I love that you came in and suggested she keep calm. I think you need to suggest that to all of us. I'm not sure I'm even calm right now! LOL. This is crazy and exciting.

Hilarious! I feel like we're all in an action movie. "Alright, no one move! Everyone remain calm! We got a lady with a baby here!"


----------



## filipenko32

Tititimes2 said:


> Holy F! fili - whoa! Keep calm! Don't stress! My inner hopeful mommy to be is jumping up and down for you with everything crossed.

Titi thanks so much, I felt calm when I read this. :hugs: :hugs: such a lovely msg thank-you.


----------



## Amos2009

FILI- :happydance::happydance::happydance: holy shit lady!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, we need to work out dates. You need to be able to tell the doctor something. Good point Hopeful. Maybe she could go tomorrow and get her bloods drawn instead of a scan. Maybe they'll want to do the scan anyway. I still think you should go and let them decide what they want to do.


----------



## puppycat

We need another poas! A digi or a frer or something!


----------



## filipenko32

Tititimes2 said:


> jenny25 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys she is amazing I've had her for a few years and been threw a lot with me she actually advised me to go too st Mary's for further testing we have kept in contact and I don't think she realises how special she is too not just me be her other patients too this would be the best surprise ever I hope we get picked xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I would go for the scan tomorrow. They might not see anything, but you need to be monitored closely now. Take advantage of any appointments you can. Work out your dates and let us know.
> 
> Titi, I love that you came in and suggested she keep calm. I think you need to suggest that to all of us. I'm not sure I'm even calm right now! LOL. This is crazy and exciting.Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious! I feel like we're all in an action movie. "Alright, no one move! Everyone remain calm! We got a lady with a baby here!"Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I laughed so much at this. Right gotta go shoot up.


----------



## sara1

Tititimes2 said:


> "Alright, no one move! Everyone remain calm! We got a lady with a baby here!"

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Tititimes2 said:


> Hilarious! I feel like we're all in an action movie. "Alright, no one move! Everyone remain calm! We got a lady with a baby here!"

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

That's EXACTLY what it feels like!


----------



## heart tree

Sara, I meant to ask, did you call your hubby and tell him the good news? How did it go?


----------



## heart tree

I worked it out for you Fili, I looked at your journal and on April 5, you said you were 9dpo. That would make you 14dpo today. That means you don't have a late implanter :happydance: And many women wouldn't even start their meds until 14dpo when they get their bfp, because some women (unlike us) aren't POAS addicts who start testing at 1dpo :haha:

I think this is all very positive. Just like your hpt test!


----------



## sara1

Heart- I called him from the exam room so he could hear the heartbeat in China! He sounded exhausted the poor thing but was very very sweet... cooing to the baby etc:)


----------



## heart tree

sara1 said:


> Heart- I called him from the exam room so he could hear the heartbeat in China! He sounded exhausted the poor thing but was very very sweet... cooing to the baby etc:)

That's lovely honey. I can't wait for you to be able to bring him with you to a scan. It will be very special. So happy for you.


----------



## hopeful23456

That is awesome Sara! 

Kat- CONGRATS in awesome hcg levels!!!!!!

Girls- I had never had a heartbeat before this pregnancy either, or decent hcg levels, really good signs!!!! 

Jen- having 2 kick at the same time is crazy, just so much movement. Not that I know what having 1 feels like but the kicks just keep going and going. 
Very sweet you nominated your midwife!


----------



## KatM

Ladies,
I cannot believe what a chatty bunch this is. I love it!

Tuckie,
I don't know if we will stop feeling scared, but making it to the heartbeat is fantastic. 

Croy,
The low Voc paint sounds promising. Light blue sounds lovely!!! My house will also be repainted to prepare for sale.

Asibling,
Welcome. We have similar stories. I had a blighted ovum and then tissue.
We even conceived within a day of each other. I am anxious as well. It's to be expected.

Hopeful,
Thanks.

Sara.
I LOL when I read that you took clomid on the side. You naughty thing!

Fili,
Congrats Hon!!! This is so exciting and now that Heart did the math for you, it sounds like you are in a good timeline to start your meds. I dont think they leave your system immediately anyway.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock:

Sorry to gatecrash I know I don't belong here but I hope you will all forgive me I just popped in so say CONGRATS FILI!!!!!!! Don't forget that dream you had, the beanie past 7 weeks with a good HB- I REALLY hope this one is that beanie! Sorry again for gatecrashing, but if I didn't I would have been unable to stop making squeaky exited noises at my laptop! Ickle just told us on the old thread :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Neversaynever

Fuck me Fili you're up the fucking duff girl :wohoo:

Keep calm :rofl: and what the feck has hubby said :shock:

Sticky :dust: for you sweetie :hugs: you must be in total shock :haha:

Hopeful...guess away chick...I'll add you to my guesses front page of my journal too :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

nsn - my guess is boy!

croy - i got the zero voc paint, benjamin moore, $56/gallon as dh is sensitive to paint smells too. got 2 different soft/buttery yellow colors and one didn't smell at all and the other one smelled! (one in the nursery smelled). so I called hirschfields and they said the paint that smelled, even though zero voc, it was the color in it that smelled, had a 3 for color in it and the stuff that didn't smell had a 1.5 (don't know what the measurement is). So, it isn't toxic smell but I still can smell it a little (pregnancy nose too).


----------



## Neversaynever

Me too hopeful :winkwink: I'll add ya 

Raspberry mini...I see you lurking girlie...out yourself :haha:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

My guess has always been a boy for Andrea. I hope I'm right! I was wrong about Jen. I was right about Croy though. I had no idea for myself!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl::rofl: andrea, i just laughed my head off, so funny what you wrote. hubby is like :shock: just like that. He's pleased but he said that's why I've been so emo :haha::trouble:


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Sorry to gatecrash I know I don't belong here but I hope you will all forgive me I just popped in so say CONGRATS FILI!!!!!!! Don't forget that dream you had, the beanie past 7 weeks with a good HB- I REALLY hope this one is that beanie! Sorry again for gatecrashing, but if I didn't I would have been unable to stop making squeaky exited noises at my laptop! Ickle just told us on the old thread :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

Loz! :hugs: :hugs: thank-you hun! I hope so! Aww such a lovely message, thank you. I hope you're ok x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for doing the math heart :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Kat thanks for reminding me that the steroids don't leave your system, you're right they don't. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Fili,this would definitely explain the emotions! What is the plan? Are you getting a scan tomorrow? When do we get to see more tests? This is just crazy. And throughout all of this, I completely forgot to say Congratulations! I'm really happy for you.


----------



## filipenko32

aww thanks heart. well scan tomorrow hahaha! Shall i pretend i don't know im pregnant? :haha: oh but fib telling gets me into trouble. Not sure what to do? Maybe I could say I got a faint pos? They prob won't scan me. Maybe i'll just keep stum. my boobs ache. I have 90 10mius left and i plan to use them all! :haha: Will post progression pics. I'm not going to sleep tonight I just took 40mg roids! I am wired!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## daviess3

Omg I have missed sooooo much!!!! Wow fili ur preggers!!!! I'm soooooooo excited yippee fili got a bun in the oven!! Love looking at those tests!! Well done my lovely now really rest up nooooo housework an lots of water!! X

Never I think boy pic can't see nub just random guess! X

Hi everyone else who had good scans an new people with bfps x

I been to work today hubby goes away in morn until fri!! So just me home alone!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun. Aww we will keep you company! What happened with your 'friend' in the end? x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- OMG I knew it!! Congratulations! :wohoo: You didn't let the HPT touch the OPK before your bfp did you? I read that can cause a false positive. I'm sure that's not the case, but I had to mention it. 

Tuck & Sara- Congrats on seeing the heartbeat! That is such a special moment! 

Kat- Congrats on the great HCG! That's a great sign. Sticky bean, sticky bean, sticky bean!

Never- Beautiful baby! I don't know how you can stand to wait to find out gender. I'd go crazy!


----------



## filipenko32

I don't think so mom2, but thanks anyway. :hugs: I know that my opks only look like that when i ov or am preggo anyway so they were a giveaway too! I know it seems random and shocking since my negatives. I am still shocked :shock: Not going to worry though, been given another chance so I feel grateful and lucky!


----------



## heart tree

Just go in tomorrow and tell them it is possible you might be pregnant but aren't sure. Let them decide. Don't lie. They may still scan you. You should get your bloods taken too.

Hi Davies and Mom2! :hi:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- So happy for you!!! I'm not shocked at all. I knew it! Ha! So exciting!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I agree with heart. Let them decide. "I may be pregnant..."


----------



## Tasha

Eeeek fili, congratulations. everything crossed for you.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So I got my bloodwork done again today. Doc is checking my Vit D, my thyroid, and my progesterone. Should have the results tomorrow. I'm thinking of having my iron rechecked. I'm already taking 90 mg per day, but I've so incredibly tired that I'm thinking I may need more?? I've struggled with anemia in the past, but my labs at 4 weeks showed my level at 12.2, barely in the normal range. Anyone else struggle with this?


----------



## sara1

Fili- I agree... Don't lie, just say you're not sure. They'll have to take a look won't they? Super psyched for you! Are you planning to ask for betas? I think I remember you saying you didn't like to get them because they stress you out (am I remembering this right?)


----------



## hopeful23456

hi davies! thought you were probably working today

fili - yes, tell them you might be preg and make them give you a blood test and schedule more hcg tests for every 2-3 days (just so they don't say they are booked up). can't remember if you liked your drs? are the ones you go to good?

heart - i think i felt cervix kicks or at least brushes against it, feels kinda wierd and gross...

holy shit, there are 10 of us in here right now, that's so cool!


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 my sister did and she had to eat lots of meat with vitamin c. She was so drained, def worth getting it checked I would think.


----------



## daviess3

You got any SuperDrugs tests left? Still not heard from my so called friend! Bollox to her! Excuse my language but can't b arsed! I'm going to b brave an look at buggys Tom x

Hi heart how r u? I swear my baby is growing in my bottom lol! I get pain in my bottom like that's where baby is I feel punches/kicks low down an I swear my arse is doubled in sized! Haha! X


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful the place I'm going to tomorrow is horrendous! I will have to wait hours then I'll just be 'processed' like in a chicken farm. They might do my hcg but tbh I don't want to know. Just happy to poas! Ignorance is bliss!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart how's your day been today? Have you managed to get out? How you coping hun? x x x


----------



## heart tree

Davies, sometimes I feel the baby in my bum too. So weird! Hopeful, don't the cervix kicks feel strange. The other night, I swear she was doing rolls on my cervix.

Fili, I thought you were seeing your doctor tomorrow. Maybe you don't want to get a scan at a place like that. Maybe just call your doctor tomorrow and get an appointment as soon as you can.

I didn't get out today because it is pouring rain. That's ok, I've been busy working. But now I'm done for the day!


----------



## Tasha

Girls I asked on the RM thread but thought I would ask here. Have any of you never had implantation bleeding and then suddenly get it in one pregnancy? I am 7/8dpo and I had some pink on the tissue today when I wiped about 5cm, then later about 2cm. I have been pregnant 15 times and never had implantation bleeding, nor have I ever had midcycle bleeding at all. What do you all think?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Mom2 my sister did and she had to eat lots of meat with vitamin c. She was so drained, def worth getting it checked I would think.

Vitamin C?? Does that help the iron absorb? I've been seriously lacking on my Vit C intake lately. Just so tired of taking so many pills!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart it has been raining here too, I love being inside when it's raining it's so cosy. Do you think you could possibly have an indoor party? Would everyone come and see you. I don't mean a baby shower or anything like that just a chance for you to get dressed up and see others and they see you? Or would it be too much?


----------



## filipenko32

Yes mom2, iron can't be absorbed as well without vit c. In fact after that my sister ate nothing more than red meat and oranges!!


----------



## Tasha

Yes vitamin C helps aid absorbation of iron x


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha said:


> Girls I asked on the RM thread but thought I would ask here. Have any of you never had implantation bleeding and then suddenly get it in one pregnancy? I am 7/8dpo and I had some pink on the tissue today when I wiped about 5cm, then later about 2cm. I have been pregnant 15 times and never had implantation bleeding, nor have I ever had midcycle bleeding at all. What do you all think?

Tasha all I can think of is that it's actually considered rare to get implantation bleeding so 1/15 times would be about right! Hope this is it for you! I had cramps a few days ago but no bleeding. x x


----------



## Krippy

Hi Ladies! I was wondering if I could join you! My pregnancy journey has been what you might call rocky, but I know you all understand that. I gave birth to my sleeping son a little over 6 months ago and then proceeded to have an early loss in February. I am now pregnant again and loving every minute of it besides being stressed once and a while I am doing great! 

Got my HcG levels checked for the first time, 11 dpo: 22 and 13 dpo: 68 I also have problems with my thryoid due to the birth of my son so I get that checked every 4 weeks as well! My first U/S is April 23rd and I can't wait for it to be here! My EDD is middle of December but bc of my pregnancies now being considered high risk this bubs will be born sometime in November! :)

I look forward to getting to know you all and can't wait to meet all of your LOs! :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tasha, Sorry I'm no help. I've been pregnant 10 times and never had implantation bleeding. Curious though.


----------



## petitpas

Fili,it took me ages to catch up. I'm so excited, too! :yipee::yipee::yipee:

I think you should be honest: I had a positive test last night. I'm confused. I haven't had a period since my last loss so I don't know how far along I am.
They will probably scan you, worry because they can't see anything (too early) and take blood for an hcg test tomorrow and Friday to rule out an ectopic. It really is just a standard process to them...
Cor blimey, I am imagining your night on steroids... oh dear!
Do you gave the stomach stuff (om-whatsits?). I suppose you could slowly move your steroid intake forward by a couple of hours or so every day to get to an earlier time in the day. That's how I work it with my heparin.
If you call or email Mr S's office tomorrow morning my guess is that they will get back to you during the day. I always got a very speedy response :thumbup:

Ok, I'm off to lala land... good night and sweet heart beaty yellow dreams to those of you who had scans today :sleep:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Yes mom2, iron can't be absorbed as well without vit c. In fact after that my sister ate nothing more than red meat and oranges!!

:haha: Red meat and oranges sounds really good! I can't believe that with all my hours of researching vitamins and vitamin deficiencies related to miscarriage that I didn't know Vit C helps absorb iron!:dohh: Why did none of my doctors tell me this? With #3 they were threatening me with blood transfusion, but never bothered to suggest Vit C?!:growlmad: Ugh. I just took 1000mg of Vit C. Guess I'll go buy some oranges.


----------



## Tasha

filipenko32 said:


> Tasha all I can think of is that it's actually considered rare to get implantation bleeding so 1/15 times would be about right! Hope this is it for you! I had cramps a few days ago but no bleeding. x x

Aaah right, that would make sense. I am scared to get my hopes up though. I said in October 2011 (wrote it on this forum) I was going to have a baby due at Christmas 2012, and if I am then it would be an EDD of 25/12/12 :haha:

Cramps are good, sounds like baby was getting snuggled in.


----------



## tuckie27

Wow, I'm out for a nap and check back in and....holy shit, Fili is pregnant!!! :happydance: CONGRATS!!! How exciting! I missed so much in just a few short hours lol 
Welcome Asib!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip :hugs: I have already planned to do everything you just suggested, yeah going to need that drip, can't believe it. yeah they'll have me checked for ectopic forgot about that, good thinking!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Krippy- Welcome and congrats on your :bfp:! I pray this baby grows strong and healthy!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Tuckie :hugs: 
Aww Krippy I am so so so sorry that is just heartbreaking you poor lady :hug: :hugs::hugs: You are MORE than welcome to join us here I really really hope this is your rainbow baby x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, Tasha. That's pretty cool. I wanted a Christmas baby and #4 was due Christmas day, but he decided to stay in there for 2 more weeks until we kicked him out. (induction) Guess I have a comfortable uterus.


----------



## Krippy

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks Tuckie :hugs:
> Aww Krippy I am so so so sorry that is just heartbreaking you poor lady :hug: :hugs::hugs: You are MORE than welcome to join us here I really really hope this is your rainbow baby x x x

Thank you so much! I hope that this is it too! 



Mom2mmcjg said:


> Krippy- Welcome and congrats on your :bfp:! I pray this baby grows strong and healthy!

Thank you! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Krippy keep posting you'll find so much support on here :hugs: You've been through so much, it's really important you have support hun. Where are you from in Canada? Do you think you'll get an early scan? There's another lady on here who is from Canada, on the recurrent miscarriage thread, she is called Beauts. 

A couple of weeks ago I accidentally threw my dressing gown in the bin. It was pink and fluffy and so cosy. I was a bit sad about it. 
Today hubby said I've got a surprise for you out of the blue. He drove me to this big M and S store and said he'd brought me there to let me choose a dressing gown!!! :cloud9: 
I was so choked up at the time, how thoughtful is that? I chose a pink even fluffier one. He just waited patiently while I chose it, then paid for it then we left. I won't forget that moment, so simple but I was so moved!


----------



## Krippy

filipenko32 said:


> Krippy keep posting you'll find so much support on here :hugs: You've been through so much, it's really important you have support hun. Where are you from in Canada? Do you think you'll get an early scan? There's another lady on here who is from Canada, on the recurrent miscarriage thread, she is called Beauts.

Thanks you so much! I feel so happy yet so scared at the same time! What a strange feeling when you innocence is taken away! 

I am from British Columbia on the west coast of Canada! It has beautiful here...It is +21 today and gorgeous!


----------



## Tasha

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Wow, Tasha. That's pretty cool. I wanted a Christmas baby and #4 was due Christmas day, but he decided to stay in there for 2 more weeks until we kicked him out. (induction) Guess I have a comfortable uterus.

It would be cool. And a little weird given I have crazy cycles, plus I have been pregnant twice in that time. Number four was born around new years day? Ialways like the idea of a winter baby though. I have five babies (three in my arms, two in heaven), four of them born within one month and one day of each other. Riley Rae (heaven) is one on the 15th April, Morgan (earth) is eight on the 27th April, Kaysie Blossom, (my rainbow, earth) is four on the 12th May, Honey (heaven) is five on the 16th May, oh and throw my birthday in on the 14th May too :haha: (Naomi-Mae's isnt until 21st July)


----------



## filipenko32

krippy I have always wanted to go to Canada I have heard that the country as a whole is absolutely beautiful! ''When'' me and hubby have a child we want to go to Canada and show him/her the bears so we're saving it for that! It has been raining here today but I love the rain too. It is sooo scary when you've been through losses. But most of us here can get to 12 weeks at least and breathe some kind of sigh of relief but you carried to term so it must be so devastating. You will get there. I am on SPALS too and a lady wrote to me who had 3 miscarriages, then her baby died because of a heart defect at full term (this was diagnosed at 20 weeks so she had to carry). Then she went on to have a perfectly healthy singleton then twins!! I will dig out her email and just pm you the words tomorrow if I can find it.


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha that would be amazing!! Would mine be a Christmas baby? :shock: Math not good! :haha:


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
Thanks hon for the sticky thoughts =). I hope all your bloodwork comes out good. It sounds like lots of meat and oranges in your future.

Krippy,
Welcome! I am so sorry for your losses. Heartbreaking. You are doing so much better than me... It is inspirational that you are loving being pregnant and only stressed once in a while. I will do my best to follow your lead.
Your HCG levels look good. They will induce early because you are considered high risk? I am asking because I am also considered high risk, but induction has never been brought up.

Fili,
That is sooooo sweet of DH!!!
It sounds like most of us here have wonderful, supportive men as our partners. 

AFM,
DH is going to research how to hypnotize me so that I am less anxious, lol. I hope it works! I have also devised a plan for DH to wait till next week to learn how to inject me, at which time I will beg my Dr for a super early scan.


----------



## filipenko32

:xmas16:20th December due date :shock: :haha: Well we will see!:xmas16:


----------



## Tasha

Kat look into relaxation CD's too.

Fili, 5 days over :haha: Are you 12dpo then?


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not sure maybe 13/14. Heart says 14dpo. My line matches 12/13dpo from last time but last time was no good example!


----------



## mandy1971

Congratulations fili xxx


----------



## Tasha

It is all so exciting. And I realise scary too :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

KatM said:


> Krippy,
> Welcome! I am so sorry for your losses. Heartbreaking. You are doing so much better than me... It is inspirational that you are loving being pregnant and only stressed once in a while. I will do my best to follow your lead.
> Your HCG levels look good. They will induce early because you are considered high risk? I am asking because I am also considered high risk, but induction has never been brought up to me.

Yes I will have an ultrasound at 36 weeks and they will see how big the baby is. My son was 9 pounds 10 ounces and although I did give birth to him vaginally without meds his shoulders got severely stuck. So they will then decide if I will be induced or schedule a c-section but I will not go past 38 weeks and I am going to convince them to not go past 37 weeks. It was the last month of my pregnancy that I was feeling horrible, in and out of the hospital for NST (non-stress tests) and ultrasounds. Unfortunately RJ passed away only 2 days before he was born and only 3 days before his due date. It was heart breaking as we were so close and did everything right, as in tell the Dr. when you aren't feeling well, low fetal movements but all the tests never did show anything and it really wasn't anyone's fault. Sorry for the long explanation but yes I will have this bubs hopefully before or around 37 weeks.


----------



## jenny25

Tasha km not sure I have heard of people having it though I didn't hun xxx


I can't wait for my broadband to get fitted its horrendous using my phone lately I miss my laptop xxx


----------



## Krippy

filipenko32 said:


> :xmas16:20th December due date :shock: :haha: Well we will see!:xmas16:

Congrats my dear! I was just getting caught up on everything and noticed your fab news! We can be bump buddies! :friends:


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry Krippy :cry: It seems so unfair. Although no replacement i am sure, I really hope this is your rainbow baby x x x


----------



## Krippy

filipenko32 said:


> krippy I have always wanted to go to Canada I have heard that the country as a whole is absolutely beautiful! ''When'' me and hubby have a child we want to go to Canada and show him/her the bears so we're saving it for that! It has been raining here today but I love the rain too. It is sooo scary when you've been through losses. But most of us here can get to 12 weeks at least and breathe some kind of sigh of relief but you carried to term so it must be so devastating. You will get there. I am on SPALS too and a lady wrote to me who had 3 miscarriages, then her baby died because of a heart defect at full term (this was diagnosed at 20 weeks so she had to carry). Then she went on to have a perfectly healthy singleton then twins!! I will dig out her email and just pm you the words tomorrow if I can find it.

It is a great place to live. We love the city we live in...We are surrounded by so much nature and a gigantic lake...I love it!

Thank you for thinking of me...I would really appreciate some uplifting news!


----------



## Tasha

Kat I am high risk too and if I ever get that far again then I will be having an induction too at 37 weeks. Certainly something you can bring up.

Krippy, I am so sorry for the loss of Richard. :hugs: I was so close to the end with Honey too, she was born sleeping at 36+6 and my induction was planned for 37 weeks. I am just a message away if you need to talk.

Thank you Jen, how are you settling in?


----------



## Krippy

Tasha said:


> Kat I am high risk too and if I ever get that far again then I will be having an induction too at 37 weeks. Certainly something you can bring up.
> 
> Krippy, I am so sorry for the loss of Richard. :hugs: I was so close to the end with Honey too, she was born sleeping at 36+6 and my induction was planned for 37 weeks. I am just a message away if you need to talk.
> 
> Thank you Jen, how are you settling in?

Thank you Tash! I am so sorry for your loss of Honey and Riley Rae as well. We will never be the same again but stronger for sure. I have seen you often in the stillbirth section. You are a strong woman with a lot of sound advice and strength. I admire you greatly!


----------



## heart tree

Krippy, welcome honey. I'm saddened to read about your loss, but thrilled you are pregnant again. I hope this one is your keeper. We're here to support you in whatever way you need. 

Tasha, I had IB for one of my pregnancies. It is possible. I hope this is it for you honey.

Mom2, eat those oranges! I'm going to go eat a grapefruit right now. I also read Vitamin C helps prevent uterine contractions.

Fili they won't see an ectopic this early either. Your hcg levels need to be higher to see anything. But I still think it's good to go and be honest with them. Sorry your a nighttime roider tonight!

Tuckie, you can't take a nap with this thread. It goes too quickly! I just talked to my mom on the phone for 30 minutes and feel like I missed pages and pages! 

Kat, I was going to say something to you and now I can't remember :doh: I'll have to read your post again to remind myself.


----------



## filipenko32

nightime roider :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, why are you high risk again? And also, I want to know how your DH learns to hypnotize you. That would be impressive!

And Fili, your husband is such a gem. I love him! I'm glad you got something pink and extra fluffy.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm knight-roider! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo8Qls0HnWo


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> I'm knight-roider! https://youtu.be/Mo8Qls0HnWo

I will forever think of you with that theme song now. :rofl:

Hey there night roider, er, I mean Fili!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl::rofl: I am ready for action complete with my (pregnancy) Kit. :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Great pun on words Night Roider! I might have to call you NR for short! 

When do we get to see a FRER?


----------



## Krippy

Yes post a FRER Night Roider! lol


----------



## filipenko32

I will when I get some! can't believe i gobbled 40mg before bedtime :shock:


----------



## heart tree

Krippy said:


> Yes post a FRER Night Roider! lol

Atta girl Krippy! You'll fit in nicely here. :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Yes post a FRER Night Roider! lol
> 
> Atta girl Krippy! You'll fit in nicely here. :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Krippy

I am giggling over here on my side of the world! Happy to be surrounded by so many laughing females! LMAO!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm dedicating this song to all our lovely supportive OH's/DH's (most of the time :haha:) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUWJFOnXuB0&feature=related


----------



## filipenko32

Krippy said:


> I am giggling over here on my side of the world! Happy to be surrounded by so many laughing females! LMAO!

it's so nice we can all have a giggle in the face of adversity. :happydance: Glad you found us Krippy :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Me too! :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

Love that song btw! :)


----------



## filipenko32

It's 1am now and I am steroid wired! :wohoo: :wohoo: Feel like going for a run!!


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha! I thought you were up late...It is only 5 pm here!


----------



## filipenko32

I wish it was 5pm now. I might be able to get rid of some of the wackiness before bedtime! Yeah that song is really good isn't it? It makes me mushy over hubby! Like a teenager!! I'm 32! It's so wonderful that we can all talk from all over the world! What would we have done before the internet. 
On a different note, did anyone hear about the new technology coming out in perhaps 5-10 years according to a doc I spoke to whereby millions of new fresh eggs can be grown from a small sliver of the ovary (stem cells) I'll be signing up for that research if they need a guinea pig!! :yipee: No more menopause!


----------



## heart tree

I read your last post just now Fili and I thought you were talking about the night rider song making you mushy over your hubby. I was like :saywhat:

:rofl:

It is good to have a laugh. I think it keeps us going. 

Fili, don't go for a run. You don't want to jostle the baby. Plus it's awfully dark where you are. There might be other night roiders out an about. Who knows what they might be up to! Maybe you should bake something. With steak and oranges.


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: other night roiders like zombies!! Now this makes me think of......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG6oy46qKE4 hahahaha No I won't run hun, I think I am going to watch a film and see if it helps me to nod off.


----------



## Krippy

LMAO...I can see it now, Night Roiders Follow and Bother Pregnant Girl on Steroids Running @ 1 am!


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

...with MJ in the [email protected]


----------



## Krippy

LMAO...I am laughing so hard right now I am crying. This is the first time this has happened in 6 months! Thank you soooo much Ladies! :)


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: me too! Hysteria!! (Think I'm going to stay in though!)


----------



## Krippy

Btw...are there not bears in the UK? Are they a North American thing? If you do come and visit you can stay with us! :)


----------



## filipenko32

No bears, not that I know of (only Paddington), aww that would be lovely thank-you, I hope so one day!! I have a dream!


----------



## Krippy

I love Paddington Bear! Go to bed and get some rest you cray cray preggo! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Going to try, watching films usually does it for me! :sleep: Night hun x


----------



## Krippy

Sweet Dreams!


----------



## jenny25

Omg girls you crack me up in just catching back on last nights talk lol fili your one funny girl lol xxx

Tasha settling in well thank you darling how are you xxx

18 weeks today yay xxx


----------



## petitpas

Happy 18 weeks, Jen! Happy v-day, hopeful! Happy sleepy morning, Fili!

I played the hero song to ducky and he wriggled closer to my phone to hear it better...


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...you are one nutbag :rofl:

Amanda...don't encourage her :haha:

Krippy...welcome :flower: so sorry for your losses...truly admiral how you don't have blame but I imagine you have days that are very low :hugs: you've found a lovely supportive thread here :hugs:

Jen..happy 18 weeks :happydance:

Davies...when did you feel proper kicks? I have an anterior placenta too :dohh:

Happy Wednesday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

oh my god girls, i was keeping up until about 5pm last night and then went out, i had just had to read through 15 friggen pages coz you lot chat soooo much haha!!!!

FILIIIIIII - :happydance: :happydance: im sooo happy for you! this is the best news ever!!!! i kind of thought you might have been but didnt want to keep getting you to test all the time! im very glad you are though! OMFG im VERY excited!!!!!!!!! let us know how you get on today and also try and pick up some SD or FRER tests!! funny that your new name is night roider, my surname is knight and have often been nicknamed the knight rider!!!!! :rofl:

Sara - so cute that your hubby could listen to the hb, you must be on :cloud9: right now, you too tuckie.

kat - great hcg levels!

nsn - lush pic! im going for boy too, have always thought it was a boy! i think ill have a boy too, but we will see, only 6 weeks till we find out!!!!!! yippee!!!

davies - :hi: i hope my baby dont grown into my bum, my arse is big enough as it is!!!!

tasha - i had IB for some pregnancies and not for others. I didnt for this one though. fx for you

welcome krippy! so sad about your loss, got everything crossed that this is your rainbow baby!! 

jen - hows the new place? happy 18 weeks!!

hi hopeful, heart, pip, mom2, and everyone else!

afm - had my last progesterone pessary this morning, wont be missing those messy bad boys!!! 2nd tri tomorrow!!!!!!! x


----------



## daviess3

Hi never I felt movement from about 17 weeks bubbles at 16 then little taps from 18 weeks felt more like kicks from 21 weeks felt stronger but they could b punches! Lol! Felt alot more movement from 22 weeks an actually seen my stomach move now! But I def feel alot of movement inside more like in my bottom lol! Only ever felt baby on right until 21 weeks but now feel everywhere! But is not intense as I imagine it can b, have u felt anything yet? X

Morning ladies lmao at ur antics last night ladies!!! 

Fili do we have a morning test to ogle at? X

Hopeful sorry I missed ur v day congrats my lovely, where's the fruit change??? X


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumpy...13 weeks tomorrow :happydance: fab stuff :cloud9:

Tasha...was meant to have said I follow a couple of girls who have had IB so fingers are crossed and :dust: for you

Davies...feeling ripples/bubbles and have done some 18 weeks :coffee: be exciting to feel proper movements and I am sure I'll regret saying that lol

Fili...what time is your scan appt? How're you feeling?

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy tell me about it I have defo always had a larger bottom lol, fab news for last prog me an heart found it scary an did go back for a week or so as we were panickers!! Just so u no we both experienced like cramping af type pains so if u get them it was normal we just had to b brave in the end!! Wow second tri time defo flies now!! X


----------



## daviess3

Never I would say in next 2 weeks u will start to feel it stronger but still mine aren't mega strong! Like u say I'm sure I will regret that haha! X


----------



## bumpyplease

daviess3 said:


> Bumpy tell me about it I have defo always had a larger bottom lol, fab news for last prog me an heart found it scary an did go back for a week or so as we were panickers!! Just so u no we both experienced like cramping af type pains so if u get them it was normal we just had to b brave in the end!! Wow second tri time defo flies now!! X

well i am completely out of them now so cant go back on them!!! haha doc said i could stop at 12 weeks and im practially 13 now, just decided to carry on until i ran out. my dose was quite high - 400mg x twice a day so i lowered the dose to once a day a few days ago and have slowly been weaning off. funny you say about cramping, i had a lot of that over the weekend, cramps, tummy ache and back ache, seems to have eased now! i know cant believe im entering 2nd tri all ready! just want a bump now as i feel all fat and wobbly and want to actually look preggo!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI KRIPPY! YAY SOMEONE I KNOW!:happydance::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:KATE M, Did you have ms or nausea with your losses? How about now?? I am scared that its happening again. I feel perfectly unpregnant just like the last two..with the exception of sore bbs, and moodyness, all else seems so every day! UGH..Cannot be seen until 4/20.. How are you doing??


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls. Well I am having an interesting day and not a good one. This morning I did some more pregnancy tests and they were looking decidedly negative. :cry: then I saw a hint of a line etc etc etc. Then I did what Mom2 said and put and hpt on top of an opk and the hpt did look positive. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I REALLY hope this is not what I've done. I went for my scan and explained and they WOULDN'T scan me. They said it was far too early to see anything anyway and that I just need to wait to get my period back. Anyhow, I am going to do some more tests. I got Clearblue Digis and some other kind of early test so I am waiting for some wee to filter through! As soon as I have done them I'll let you know. 
Got such a headache from the roids :nope:. This is not good.


----------



## petitpas

Urgh, how frustrating, fili! :hugs:

I'm not sure but clearblue digis aren't very sensitive are they? If your 10mius are just showing up then the digis might still be negative for a couple of days...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh fili, how I hope this is your BFP/STICKY...I am stalking..Hope you dont mind. Big hugs and lots of positive energy sent your way! You are from Canada? Do you ever come in to Buffalo NY or Nia Falls NY?? I am in Buffalo! Big hugs!:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

i agree with peti...I didnt get a positive on a digi until my line on a frer was very noticeable...:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili!!!! Bless u take deep breath sn chill for bit hun, don't forget digis need high strength so I wouldn't do that I would use super drug tesco or boots for me once I have had a faint line on an ic then these tests normally get darker alot quicker than ic do! I have used sainsburys tests before to but they are blue dye an can give false positives! But chill hun I wouldn't use the digi as could b neg an cause disappointment unnecessarily xx

Bumpy that's how I did it to by weaning well done, an yes cramping is all normal as we had it to! X


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs: fili, I ALWAYS get stronger BFP's later in the day than in the morning. I have no idea why but that is just how my strange body works, maybe it is the same for you. Dont do the digi yet, they are 50miu so arent very sensitive, maybe a FRER would be good. I always find first response the easiest to read. 

Jen, Happy 18 weeks. I am glad you are settling in well. I am doing okay considering it is Riley Rae's first birthday on Sunday.

Bumpy so pleased for you, second trimester :dance:

Thank you for all your responses girls. It is good to know that some of you have had in some pregnancies and not other pregnancies. I just cant think of what else it could be, because I have never had midcycle bleeding before. I guess I will see in a weeks time.


----------



## asibling4gi04

tasha sorry for your losses :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

fili - i agree with the other girls leave your cb digi for now. FRER is always the best for me, although i got a good line on SD as well. and like someone else said sometimes you get a better results with afternoon wee than fmu. try and hold your wee for as long as poss and then do a few tests. fx fx fx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls if I'm not pregnant I just feel so stupid!!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: I never thought for one minute that this could happen if the tests touched!!! Never testing with opks and hpts together again. Going to do lots more tests. Sorry for all the excitement. Think I will just go dig a hole and jump in it! The only good point in all this is that I wasn't happy about getting such a late bfp anyway, I think that means trouble. But I am disappointed and feel dumb. I am supposed to be the testing queen and this was a major schoolgirl error! x x


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps SECOND TRI!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Fili don't forget you did test after you'd done the opk test last night and the line was the same. Don't rule yourself out yet. Fmu was always crap for me x


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah that's true pups. Well the line was a little fainter thinking about it but there all the same. x x


----------



## daviess3

Go do another test an c what it Says hun xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you asibling x

Fili, dont feel stupid and dont be so certain that is what happened. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Wow- I feel winded just catching up!

Fili- Don't count yourself out sweetie... I never got good results with fmu either... always better in the afternoon, though I've no idea why. Go get a frer. When you went for your appt did you bring up maybe getting a blood draw and having a beta? No surer way to find out. I don't know how much they cost there to just spring for one out of pocket if they wont do it... to set your mind at ease. Personally I think you're bun is in the oven! Oh, and your dh sounds like such a darling!!!

BUMPY :happydance: 2nd TRI :happydance: I remember when you posted your bfp on the RMT. It was the first good news we'd seen on there for ages. Feels like yesterday! Major congratulations!

Happy 18 Jen!!

Welcome Krippy. Sorry to hear about your losses and congratulations on your BFP!

Tasha- I had implantation bleeding with my first... brown spotting really from 7-9 dpo. Then I had breakthrough bleeding at 12-14 dpo which was exactly like a short period. As my periods are short anyway, I thought I was out. 5 days later I was exhausted and did a hpt on a whim and got a BFP. My last three pregnancies I haven't seen as spot of blood. I think it's just random. Keeping everything crossed for you!!

Heart- How's the couch treating you today?

Hopeful- Is today your cold metal encounter???

Kat- Was thinking about your trip and remembered that one of the local specialties dishes in Santorini is this amazing fava bean dip (a definite must-try for a vegetarian) It's super yummy .... I just made some for lunch!

Puppy- Did you ever work things out with dh regarding your camping trip? 

Hope everyone's doing well!

Afm- I'm still beaming after yesterday... feel completely different now that I'm allowing myself a bit more hope. Picked up the results of all my bloodwork today and everything came back just fine. My thyroid levels are holding steady at 1.6 for a change so I'm quite pleased! Hubby comes back in exactly one week and then I'm locking him in!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Whoa! I have been trying to catch up but still have a few more pagest o go. 

Congrats Fili :Yipee: I am SUPER excited for you!!!

Congrats to all the girls with scans yesterday! Sounds like everything is going well!!! :)


----------



## filipenko32

:nope: Can't believe my tests were so cruel! After all my experiments I have reached the conclusion that I'm not preggo after all. I did tests with water only - completely white. I think the 10miu are picking up the minute amount of HCG I must have naturally in my system to do their 'fraction better that an evap line' act. The tests I stuck together are only a little bit better line wise so I think the heat from the shower yesterday must have made the lines more able to merge yesterday - I will never make that mistake again. 

The good news is, I may be gearing up to ovulate naturally as my OPKs are definitely much darker and looking that way. Also I am going for a private scan with hubby on Friday at 11am so I can know for sure. I am just hoping and praying he tells me my lining is building up and I have some follies ready to grow bigger. If my lining is still thin I think I will have a nervous breakdown!! 

So now I am no bean and no :af: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







testcollection.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## asibling4gi04

sorry fili! Maybe you will get a surprise at your private scan! Hugs!:hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Oh fili hugs hun xxxxxxxxxx xxxx


----------



## sara1

:hugs::hugs: Fili :hugs::hugs:
I'm so sorry about this Fili- what a roller coaster for you:( Hopefully your scan on Friday will give you a better idea of what's going on!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I hope so Sara, I cannot wait for that scan!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear that Fili! Sending lots of virtual hugs!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Sara...I have been diagnosed with thyroid problems since the birth of my son. My endo is leaning towards either Post Partum Thryoiditis or Hashi's. Glad to hear that you levels are in range! :) What a relief! I get my levels checked every 4 weeks...how about you?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welcome and congrats to all the new faces, hope you all have a h&h 9 months! 

Fili - so sorry about your tests honey, sometimes they can be soooo cruel, good luck on Friday and hope you have a wonderful scan and get some good news one way or the other!

AFM - still waiting on my doc to get back to me in regards to testing! Hope they can get me in soon so I can get some answers already!! 

Hope everyone had a great Ester...
:hugs:


----------



## pink80

Welcome to the new ladies I have missed :hi: I find it hard to keep up with you chatty lot!!

Fili - I'm so sorry, I hope the scan on Friday gives you some much needed answers :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 18 weeks jenny!

bumpy - almost second tri, that's awesome! it went by really quick

fili - huge hugs, it's ok, those tests are stupid and lie and don't feel bad about it. i only trust frers for that reason. hoping your private scan goes well! 

sara - my cold metal day is tomorrow, along with my glucose test...

davies - fruits aren't changing until next week! i did look on the bump.com and they say a grapefruit this week I think? 

hi to everyone, can't remember what I read! but welcome to the new girls!!!

wow - jennie garth is getting a divorce (the little news items on here crack me up) and i thought they had the perfect marriage from seeing interviews...so much for that


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tasha said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> Wow, Tasha. That's pretty cool. I wanted a Christmas baby and #4 was due Christmas day, but he decided to stay in there for 2 more weeks until we kicked him out. (induction) Guess I have a comfortable uterus.
> 
> It would be cool. And a little weird given I have crazy cycles, plus I have been pregnant twice in that time. Number four was born around new years day? Ialways like the idea of a winter baby though. I have five babies (three in my arms, two in heaven), four of them born within one month and one day of each other. Riley Rae (heaven) is one on the 15th April, Morgan (earth) is eight on the 27th April, Kaysie Blossom, (my rainbow, earth) is four on the 12th May, Honey (heaven) is five on the 16th May, oh and throw my birthday in on the 14th May too :haha: (Naomi-Mae's isnt until 21st July)Click to expand...

#4 was born January 4th. He was very stubborn. :haha:

Wow, that's a lot of close birthdays! Expensive time of year. Hubby and I have our Anniversary on April 6th, my birthday April 8th, and his birthday on April 16th. We didn't have any April babies, so I'm happy about that. :haha:

This one, #6 is due right at #1's birthday. He's hoping he does get to share his birthday, so we'll see. 

Hoping you get your :bfp:


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Feeling upset for Fili this morning. I wish your body would give you some clear answers. That scan better tell you something on Friday. 

Bumpy I'm glad you weaned off the progesterone. I was told by a perinatologist recently that abruptly stopping can increase chances of a loss. One of the treatments for a short cervix is progesterone. I don't need to start it yet as my cervix isn't short enough. But she told me if I decided to, I couldn't stop. I had to commit to it. I took it for two nights before she told me this but have since stopped. Davies and I freaked out stopping ours but we both weaned off and were fine. 

A reminder to the newly pregnant, symptoms are very intermittent right now. I didn't have a hint of them until 6 weeks or so, and even then, they weren't every day. I was constantly convinced that the pregnancy wasn't viable. Hang in there girls. This is such a stressful time. 

Davies, I looked up Lou. She has posted on some other threads and seems fine. 

Hi to all you other lovelies. 

Not much to report. Just woke up and am going to eat some breakfast.


----------



## puppycat

sara1 said:


> Puppy- Did you ever work things out with dh regarding your camping trip?

He reluctantly agreed not to take his son. We may not be going at all though because his work messed up his pay this month and we haven't got a family tent yet!! We're going to have a look at some in Go Outdoors this afternoon but can't buy one until maybe the start of next month when they're bound to be more expensive!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh fili im gutted for you sweetie, that sucks. feel for you chicken - lots of hugs for you xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- :hugs: I'm so sorry, hun. Stupid tests! I guess I don't know anything, but this is coming from the girl who was convinced that all 5 of my boys were girls.:dohh:

I DON't want you to feel stupid. I had a false positive once, between #4 and #5. I told EVERYONE I was pregnant. My family, my whole 500+ member church, everyone! Then I went to the doc at 6 weeks and she did a scan and saw nothing! I was so embarrassed! :blush: It was awful, I went home and took another test that came up negative. Then I had to tell everyone that I wasn't pregnant! Oh, horrible.


----------



## Tititimes2

fili- so sorry about the tests. :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 18 weeks Jen!!

Fili - I am so sorry love, I hope that your scan can offer you some information about whats going on. Hugs x

Davies - We get to be papayas for 3 WEEKS!! So I don't think our fruit is changing for a while...boo :(

I am having a feeling HUGE day today. I am seriously not sure where the baby is going to go as he gets bigger!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks titi, mom2 and bumps :hugs: I'm ok. Just called the recurrent mc clinic and they were trying to fob me off to see my GP so I persisted and finally she is going to discuss my case with a doctor there. She said the hospital should have just scanned me this morning. :dohh: It's so hard being a recurrent mc in this country!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Fili :hugs: I'm glad you were persistent. You deserve answers. This is too much.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- That does sound awful. You're constantly getting the run around. :growlmad:


----------



## Tasha

Fili, I am so sorry :hugs: I am really sad for you x


----------



## filipenko32

aww thanks tasha :hugs: I am ok though. I am thinking positively and thinking that my egg never popped on the clomid and it's going to try again soon! I know for a fact that my OPKs shouldn't be that dark if my period is due so I really doubt I'm going to get af. If at my scan they say my lining is thicker and follies are big and getting ready then I will be over the moon and :sex: or even if they say af is going to get here soon i'll be so happy but if it's the same picture as 4 weeks ago well then I will be so upset as something is obviously wrong.


----------



## sara1

Fili- They run around that you've been getting is just criminal! Makes me really viscerally angry :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Krippy: So far I'm being tested every 2 weeks, but my hashi's has been all over the map so they're keeping a close eye. If my next test in two weeks comes back ok and we don't have to change my dose then I'll go every 4 weeks. Are you taking selenium and Vit D? Both of these are helpful if you have autoimmune thyroid issues, they lower the autoimmune antibodies which are what contribute to miscarriage. My RE says they're fine, even recommended during pregnancy.


----------



## KatM

Tasha,
The hubby downloaded a hypnosis MP3 called Goodbye Worries. I fell asleep to it last night. 

Krippy,
Thank you for sharing your story:hugs:. I'm amazed at how strong you! I love that you are enjoying the pregnancy and laughing on the boards. Good for you Hon. Inspirational!!!

Heart,
My Dr 'labeled' me high risk soley on the RPL. Aren't we all labeled high risk at this point? Please correct me if this is inaccurate. DH downloaded hypnosis CDs to help me. I need a few weeks to determine if they help. I will say that hypnosis CDs have helped in the past. How are you today?

Bumpy,
Congrats!!!!! 2nd Trimester!!!!!! Do you feel good? Are you relaxed overall?

Fili,
You have an amazing attitude!!!

Asibling,
No, I did not have MS or nausea with either loss. During the 1st pregnancy, blighted ovum, my boobs were very sore at 4 weeks. This time, on progesterone shots, they are mildly sore. Oh well, those 2 didnt work. FXed for you.

Sara,
Thanks for the heads up on the fava dip. I will definitely try it.
It's wonderful to hear that you are on :cloud9:.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I sought out a high risk perinatologist for this pregnancy. She told me I was on the very low end of high risk, but it was because of my age (37) not because of my history. My losses were all first trimester and when I sought her out I was already in the 2nd tri. So at that point, my history wasn't a concern. Now I'm higher risk because of my cervix. I don't think you are necessarily high risk due to a history of losses alone. You are may be at higher risk for more losses, but once you hit certain critical points, you aren't high risk any more than any other pregnant woman. You just get lumped into the normal pregnant woman category.


----------



## croydongirl

That's what my doctor said too. I was high risk until the 8 week mark, because of my 5 losses but after continuous good scans I was referred back to my OBGYN at 13 weeks and she said I was no longer considered high risk at that point.

Heart, how are you doing today? I hope that you are not too bored. I am sure the weather is making it easier to stay inside today if CA is anything like WA. Thinking of you xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Croy. I'm fine. I'm working during the day, so I'm actually super busy. And since they cut my hours, I'm actually busier. I only work from 10-3, but that doesn't stop people from calling. So every morning when I check messages, I have a ton to call back. I had 10 new messages this morning! Some of them have to roll over to the next day, meanwhile, more calls are coming in. There isn't a lack of work. I just realized though that it is 1pm and I haven't changed out of my pjs or brushed my teeth. I try to get dressed every day just to make me feel put together. Think I'm going to go take a shower and brush my teeth now. Gross!

I'm actually having a good day today. No cramps and no contractions but lots of baby movement. TMI, but I've been eating a LOT of fruit lately and my intestines cleared out a lot this morning if you know what I mean. I think some of the cramping I've been feeling was a back up, even though I haven't been constipated and have been regularly going each morning. I just think I wasn't getting it all out. I feel so much better! I also think the back up might have been causing some of the contractions. I know that a full bladder can cause them. I think excess gas can too. 

That's my excitement for the day. A good trip to the toilet! :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Haha I totally understand. When that trip to the bathroom is no longer a daily occurrence, it becomes a much bigger deal. I know I always have some cramping when things are needing to get moving, but it stops after the clear out!

Glad that you are keeping busy. And no judgement here for the pj's and fuzzy teeth! Because I am only taking online classes this quarter I try and plan a coffee date or a walk first thing in the morning because it forces me to get up and dressed otherwise I would have a really hard time being motivated to get up and going. 

Tonight my sis-in-law is coming over so my hubs can help her with her taxes and she is bringing us dinner as a thank you. I love that he is helping her out, and she is bringing dinner which actually takes something off of my to do list! I am not complaining.


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/a31e5e44.jpg
Bump pic from today! One day before v day!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart, that's real excitement there. :rofl:



I just got back from taking my 2nd grader and my kindergartener to their field trip. They were singing at a radio station with their classmates. They were so cute, then at the end the DJ told them to say their name and their parents' names as they walked out the door. My kindergartener says proudly, "My name is Jadon and my parents are going to a hotel tomorrow!" :haha: I was laughing so hard!! That kid is adorable!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- You're so tiny! I can't believe that's a 24 week bump! Where are you hiding that kid? :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Lol I second that - I look like I swallowed an elephant and it gave birth inside me!


----------



## croydongirl

OMG Davies, your bump is beautiful. But you make me feel like a GIANT! I will take and post a pic soon, but lets just say my boobs do not need to hold themselves up any more because they are resting firmly on my belly!


----------



## tuckie27

Fili, so sorry hun :hugs: I really hope you get good news at your scan! Fingers crossed for you!

Mom- That is a very cute story! I love hearing the funny things kids say! I was teaching Special Ed kids before we got stationed here and I never got tired of hearing the random funny things students said throughout my day :D

Davies- I agree, that is a tiny bump for 24 weeks! Wow, you'll probably have it made getting your figure back...I got weighed yesterday and I've already gained 6 lbs Hahaha! I think it's cause I'm eating so much more and going #2 so much less! :p


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, that's so cute about your son! Kids say the funniest things!

Davies is hiding the baby in her bum! :rofl: That's where she said the baby is. 

Davies there is no way you and I have the same belly circumference. I look huge compared to you! This was taken at 23+3 a few days ago.

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/2c08bb67.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Croy, I didn't put on a bra for this picture! :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jadon is special needs. He has a severe speech impairment. We were worried it may be autism for a while, but all his evaluations said it was just language impairment. He didn't say a word until he was 3, but now he's 6 in kindergarten and starting to read. You can still tell he's "different", but in such an adorable way!
When the DJ told them to say that I was thinking to myself, "I wonder what Jadon will say?" I never expected that. So funny! :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- My bump is already that size! :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Loving the bumps and lol'd at the no bra comment :p
Mom, he sounds very sweet! :)


----------



## heart tree

My policy is that if I can't leave the house, then I shouldn't have to wear a bra. I haven't put one on in weeks. I hope my boobs don't get saggy!

Mom2, your boy sounds like a sweetie. Glad it's not autism. That's one of my big fears. It's in the news so much right now and it makes me worry. But, it's a pointless worry. Nothing I can do about it.


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- that is a tiny bump, very cute! Is the baby really in your butt like you said? ;)

mom2- that is cute, I can't wait to have kids!

Heart- I just crave fruit too but still a little backed up. If your cervix is good on mon will you go off bedrest? Cute bump!!! I agree with no bras, they suck


----------



## puppycat

Girls seriously - you are not huge! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1418.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## puppycat

P.s. IT's not a necklace it's my beardie Jeff


----------



## Krippy

Loving all the bump pics ladies! So awesome! :) I can't wait until my bloat turns into real bump! That was my fave part of being preggo was my bump...even if it was huge (My RJ was 10 pounds, eeeekkk)~


----------



## tuckie27

Nice bump Puppy :) 
Girls, I am living in sports bras. I won't even wear normal bras out of the house anymore, the boobs are too sore and the sports bras totally help with that!


----------



## filipenko32

Nice bump puppy!

I got my af!! :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :cloud9: 9 weeks 6 days after erpc with the help from clomid and it's finally here. 23 days until pregnancy test at 9dpo :happydance: LOVING the period pain and blood! Bring it on!!!


----------



## puppycat

Lol Fili, you made me chuckle!


----------



## daviess3

Tuckie mine were like that it's eased now! Ladies I think my bump small in comparison with some I have googled I wonder if u can grow baby in ur arse coz I feel movement down there an its growing large! Lol! Bump I think my measurements r same this week but I would say ur naturally smaller than me so that's probably how we have same measurements! X

Think I'm getting my nursery furniture at weekend an I'm going to order my pram going to go for red and black bugaboo chameleon x
So excited need to get decorating! X


----------



## daviess3

Yay fili so pleased hun you gonna do clomid again? I am pleased for u hun xxx
Yay bring on the bding!! Xx


----------



## sara1

Davies, Heart, Puppy- Fabulous bumps shots all of you! With the way I've been eating on the steroids I might give you a run for your money in a week or two! It's insane, seriously, I have never had an appetite like this in my life!

Fili- I'm pleased that you'll finally be able to move on. Counting down from now and organizing stockpiles of dust to fling your way!


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- I am right thre with you. I said in an earlier post I've gianed 6 lbs according to my weigh-in yesterday at Dr's and I am eating A LOT! I'm not on steroids, but I wonder if the progesterone is adding to my insatiable appetite? 

Congrats Fili! Glad that you're feeling happy! :)


----------



## heart tree

Oh thank god Fili. I was starting to get mad at your body. Not you, just your body. Ok, now we're getting somewhere. Things will hopefully get a lot easier from this point on. Bring on an April baby!

Davies, I grew an inch. I'm 38 inches around now. I'm not sure if you can grow a baby in your bum! My friend was 9 months pregnant with a normal size baby and people could barely tell she was pregnant. And she's a tiny woman. I think we all just carry our babies differently. There is no right or wrong way. I bet you'll pop in the next few weeks. Our babies are busy putting on lots of baby fat right now. Enjoy the shopping! 

Puppy, you look great. You popped sooner because this is your second time around.

Tuckie, my boobs killed me at the beginning. They don't hurt at all now. They've also stopped growing. I'm so happy. They went from a B to a C. I don't want them any bigger. 

Krippy, I can't wait for you to get a big bump too. You deserve it. 

Hopeful, your babies might just be putting pressure on your intestines. So no matter what you eat, there will be some blockage. 

I don't know what I'm going to do regarding bed rest. If my cervix is the same (2.5 - 3.0) I will have to make a tough decision. I won't know if it's stable because of bed rest or if it is stable because it is naturally short. What if it was the bed rest that made it stable, then I start being more active and it gets even shorter? I'll never forgive myself. 

If it's shorter, I'm definitely staying on bed rest and starting the progesterone. 

If it's longer, and I mean a lot longer, then I'll feel better about taking myself off of bed rest. If it's stable, I'm leaning to staying on modified bed rest for the duration of the pregnancy as a precaution. I would probably not go back to work, but would allow myself shopping trips and dinners in a restaurant. 

We'll see.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I like the last option for you: no work just socials :hugs: that's what you need. :hugs:
Tuckie, yeah progesterone can make you hungry but so will baby!!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, you've all got dinky little bumps :cloud9: I posted my whale of a sticky out baby home in my journal just a little while ago. I am afraid of how much bigger it will get :blush:

Davies, if your baby is in your bum you'll be laughing come eviction time. Surely, the exit there is much closer than when coming from the uterus!


----------



## KatM

Heart and Croy,
Thanks for the info. I don't see a specialist. My OBGYN is considered somewhat of a specialist here in Austin, as he is Catholic and LOVES women to give birth. He told me that I am high-risk. I accepted it. It could also be because I am turning 35 in 2 months. Either way, I am treated fantastically and don't mind the label. It is still good to know that to the rest of the world, once I pass week 8 I'm "normal".

Heart,
It's good to hear that you are feeling good. I know what you mean about a good cleansing. I am not even 5 weeks and am feeling a bit like I need a ton of fruit. 

I love everyone's bump pics. They do very greatly in size. 

Fili,
Yay!!!


----------



## BeachChica

Great bump pics ladies!!! It's so exciting to see you all doing so great in your pregnancies!!! :happydance:

Ugh Fili - what a roller coaster your body is taking you on :hugs: I am so glad AF is here so you can move on to your next cycle. Will they still do the scan on Friday since you are on AF?

Heart- I like your last option too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> LOVING the period pain and blood! Bring it on!!!

:rofl: You are so funny! You are the only one who would say that! :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> My policy is that if I can't leave the house, then I shouldn't have to wear a bra. I haven't put one on in weeks. I hope my boobs don't get saggy!
> 
> Mom2, your boy sounds like a sweetie. Glad it's not autism. That's one of my big fears. It's in the news so much right now and it makes me worry. But, it's a pointless worry. Nothing I can do about it.

I totally understand the worry. After I found out that Autism and Autism related disabilities run in families I was very nervous. But I immediately stopped all immunizations (he was normal until he received his 6 month immunizations at 15 months of age, then he stopped all communication) and haven't had any problems with my other boys at all. Plus Jadon has been getting better with therapy. :happydance:


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan today Hopeful.... pics please!!

Happy 24 weeks Davies and Croy!

Happy 12 weeks Mom2!


----------



## bumpyplease

loving all your bump pics! sarah you really are tiny! i have a friend of a friend who didnt tell anyone when she was pregnant (got pregnant young) and no one noticed until she had the baby! like heart said i think everyone carries different and some do carry further back. i also know someone who didnt look pregnant at all, she went to see the midwife who pushed gently just under her ribs and suddenly the baby popped down and she had a massive bump! 

fili - glad AF has come (although would have preferred a bfp!!) but i know it means your body is cooperating now and in a few weeks we will be able to scrutinise those tests again!!!! hope you are still enjoying the pain and blood?!!! :haha:

happy v day sarah!!!! happy 12 weeks mom2 and hello 2nd tri to me!!!

i hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, two more v-days and a second tri newbie! :yipee: congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! My af is here but it is so so so light and more brown than red! Do you think that's normal?


----------



## petitpas

Fili, if it doesn't feel right and you are still having conflicting tests then I would call the EPU and tell them you have brown bleeding as well as on and off positive tests. That should set their alarm bells ringing and they ought to get you in for a checkup asap. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Saying that... don't you have a scan booked for tomorrow? Maybe you could wait for that?


----------



## puppycat

petitpas said:


> Fili, if it doesn't feel right and you are still having conflicting tests then I would call the EPU and tell them you have brown bleeding as well as on and off positive tests. That should set their alarm bells ringing and they ought to get you in for a checkup asap. :hugs:

Agreed x


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I do but just told dh I got af so don't need to go! My opks are darker too but not positive. they're not really supposed to be that dark if this is af. :shrug: hmmm. Going to ring rosemary from the recurrent mc clinic now.


----------



## petitpas

I like Rosemary. She will give you the best advice :thumbup:

I'm sitting in a hospital waiting room waiting for my monthly haematology appointment and ducky is going mental! I'm wearing a tight top and he is moving my belly in all directions. It is mad! Yet I have to keep my mouth shut and a straight face. All I want to do is oooh and aaah and burst out laughing :lol:

While I was typing the lady opposite me burst out laughing at the sight of it hehe


----------



## daviess3

What did she say fili? So poxy confusing all this for you, I can't remember what mine was like I no it took a long time to come! X

Thanks ladies wow v day! 24 weeks! It's amazing!! Congrats to u to Croy!! X

Bumpy I hope my mw doesn't do that! Lol as long as my baby's healthy I'm quite happy with a little bump! If I measure my arse I can tell u now I'm winning lol its wierd coz I feel like my bump is high but I feel baby kick in my bum! An far back! X

Pip I like that idea a quick labour I just don't think I will b that lucky somehow! X

Heart thanks for the info on Lou I was bit worried she hadn't posted x

Hopeful can't wait for pics x

Morning pups Sara Kat x


----------



## daviess3

Happy 12 weeks mom2 x


----------



## bumpyplease

oh happy v day to you too croy sorry i missed you earlier!

fili - i hope rosemary gives some good advice and i would definitely recommend going for the scan tomorrow.

xx


----------



## bumpyplease

i see you at the bottom lou, how are you?
hope you and lovely ethan are doing well?

xx


----------



## Tasha

Happy V days to croy and davies. 

Beautiful bumps girls. 

fili, I hope your body starts to give you an easy time soon.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks tasha hope ur well x


----------



## puppycat

Happy v day girls xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy v day Davies and Croy! 

Happy 12 weeks mom2!

Pip- cant wait to see the ducky moving around video, Need to get on a computer. 

I'm at glucose test! Just drank orange drink, tasted like flat orange pop, was fine. In an hour they test my blood and tell me results so I'm just sitting in the waiting room.

They suggested I get tetanus/whooping cough shot, if I don't get it now, I have to get it after delivery. It can help build immunity in the babies too. Nervous to get it, think I will though, may wait till this afternoon at next appt. that appt is the cold metal one and ultrasound. 
Anyone else get that shot or have it mentioned?


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy v day Davies and Croy! 

Happy 12 weeks mom2!

Pip- cant wait to see the ducky moving around video, Need to get on a computer. 

I'm at glucose test! Just drank orange drink, tasted like flat orange pop, was fine. In an hour they test my blood and tell me results so I'm just sitting in the waiting room.

They suggested I get tetanus/whooping cough shot, if I don't get it now, I have to get it after delivery. It can help build immunity in the babies too. Nervous to get it, think I will though, may wait till this afternoon at next appt. that appt is the cold metal one and ultrasound. 
Anyone else get that shot or have it mentioned?


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry for the selfish post girls and all my drama these last few days :dohh: but my 'period' which comprised of a tablespoon of red blood and brown goo (sorry!) has now stopped and has been replaced with EWCM... yes EWCM!!! :shock::shock::shock: and these are my OPKs! In a normal cycle these nearly positive opks would tell me I was going to ovulate in 2 days. 5 days ago my OPKs had nothing on them. :shrug: In order these OPKs are 20miu, 30miu and 40miu.
I am going for a scan tomorrow, I kept my private appointment thank god but I am absolutely dreading what he's going to say, I have no clue what is going on. :shrug::shrug::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







opksapril12.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tasha

Fili I have heard of people having a bleed at ovulation.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Tasha, I have too but wouldn't that happen after ovulation? I've not registered a peak yet or properly positive opks :shrug:

Croy and Davies happy viability day, that's so wonderful!! So happy for you both :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: Just a brilliant milestone to get to :friends:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - it's so hard to not know what is going on! Will you try and do a monitored cycle next time with Clomid or whatever and iui so they can monitor follie size and lining throughout? I know I keep saying it but you wouldn't have any unknowns at all. Then you either get bfp or not and then do next cycle if not. 
I'm not sure how much it costs there though and maybe it's not common to do this in uk? It's pretty common here...
But they other side to this is the mc and getting back to regular cycle afterward. 
I'm glad you have a scan tomorrow! 

I just talked to a 30 wk twin preggo in this waiting room and she is HUGE. Holy shit, hard for her to move around. She is doing scheduled c section too.


----------



## sara1

Fili- You aren't being selfish honey, I'd be going nuts in your shoes... and we're all concerned about you! I really hope you can get some answers at your scan tomorrow! If you're ovulating or about to they will certainly be able to tell. Ditto for the condition of your lining.
You know I'm still holding out this hope that you may be preggers... I know it sounds crazy but stranger things have happened. And I hate to mention the dreaded C word but all of these ups and downs with your body the last feel days sound a bit like a chemical... It would explain the opk's too. Sending you many many :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Happy V day Davies and Croy!

Welcome to the 2nd tri Bumpy!

Happy 12 weeks Mom2!

Did I miss anyone?

Hopeful, I had the TB test and the flu shot a few weeks ago with no problems. I had the whooping cough shot right before I got pregnant. I'm pretty sure I had whooping cough a few years ago when it was running rampant. I coughed all day and all night for 3 months before I finally took antibiotics. I had just started grad school. I was miserable. I never want that again. Good luck on the glucose test. I'm going tomorrow. Glad to hear the drink wasn't that bad. 

Fili I'm not really sure what to say. One thought is that you just didn't have a very thick lining so your period is light. I've had cycles like that. I hope they scan you and help figure it out. Can you ask for an hcg test too? I don't want to scare you, but you should be monitored for an ectopic. With mine, my hcg was really low and I had a weird, light "period" which ended up not being a period at all. I doubt that is what's happening to you, but you should get your levels checked just to make sure.


----------



## sara1

:dohh: V for Viability :dohh: I've been waiting for someone to explain what that means and felt like it was something I should have known and didn't want to ask. I kept running through words that started with V and relate to pregnancy... All I could come up with was happy vagina day :haha: Not feeling like the brightest spark!

Congratulations Croy and Davies! That really is an awesome milestone!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: Yes next time I take fertility drugs hopeful I will def get monitored it's too stressful otherwise. You are going to be like that lady as I think you're bumpalicious already!! Sara I really doubt I was ever pregnant, I really think it was a false positive but you never know. I think a chem would have given me a few more pos tests. 
Heart did your tests ever come up clearly positive with your ectopic? I think I will ask for a hcg test. 
I will update you girls after my scan tomorrow. x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

Hilarious Sara! I always think valentines day but vagina day is so funny!

Bumpy- Welcome to second tri!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.
I feel a bit more confident to join this section now. Im just back from my 6 week scan and seen the heartbeat :happydance: everything looked as it should. The baby is in my right womb as I suspected just like last time.
In my left non pregnant womb they could see a dark patch which appears to be a haematoma and where my bleeding has been coming from. Not freaking out though as its in a completely seperate womb from the baby. Im likely to have more bleeding because of it.
Fingers crossed this is 3rd time lucky for me on clexane, aspirin and progesterone x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili, Im sorry your going through a hard time not knowing whats going on. I got excited for you when you posted your were pregnant yesterday and I was just about to reply when I seen your post on here that it now dosent look like you are. What an emotional rollercoaster it is, hope you get answers soon as to whats going on x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks just, your news just cheered me up enormously though! Congratulations this is your sticky bean for sure!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :yipee: :yipee:. You must be so relieved!


----------



## heart tree

Just, that is wonderful news! So happy for you! I'll add you to the front page. Do you have another scan scheduled? 

Fili, my tests were coming up negative but I wasn't using 10miu or FRERs. Then I got what I thought was AF right on time so I stopped testing. A week later I started bleeding again, more heavily than my supposed AF and I got an hcg test. The level was 37. I went home and did a home test and sure enough it was very positive. 

Like I said, I doubt this is what is happening, but it's easy to get the hcg test and it can't hurt to do.


----------



## Tasha

I have no idea fili, I've never had bleeding relating to ovulation. Fingers crossed tomorrow makes things clearer.

:rofl: at vagina day. 

Just sooo happy for you. 

It is taking my everything to not test.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Tasha. This was my first cycle using soy and I got bleeding the day after ovulation... was very red and pink in discharge and lots of it. Ive never had bleeding before at Ov. fingers crossed for you x


----------



## KatM

Heart,
I NEVER wear a bra at home!

Mom2,
Please inform me more about immunizations. This is a hot topic and I would like to know more about your experience. It is something I am concerned about, as I used to counsel children with austism. 
I also know an old co-worker that didnt immunize against something and her daughter wound up catching it. Something super rare. I can't think of what it is.

Fili,
I heard that the cycle after MC can be completely screwy in everyway. I hope you get some answers very soon.

Petitpas,
That is hilarious. You belly is doing it's own dance. I did not know, until recently, that the baby can actually be seen through the belly. Now I know. It's good you gave someone a hearty laugh.

Happy V day Croy and Davies!!! What a HUGE milestone. When I hit that one, I will celbrate big.

Justkeeptryin,
I'm so happy for you. I haven't hit the heartbeat benchmark yet (in any of my pregnancies) and cannot wait to. FXed for you!!!

AFM,
The hypnosis CD that DH downloaded for me is great in helping me fall asleep for small bits of time. I don't know what it says since I zonk out so quickly. I am going to listen to it in my massage chair after I finish writing, so that I can know what it is saying.

However, I am feeling more and more anxious. I was concerned that my nipples were a bit more sensitive. Last MC they started to hurt right before I miscarried and for an entire week after. I know it is normal to have sore nipples during PG, yet it is scary for me. This being said, during my 1st MC, I had no painful nipples. I need to stop symptom spotting as it is literally driving me crazy. Luckily DH is so patient and just hugs me while I spew out my anxiety. We both knew the risks getting PG again and it is still challenging. In the end, a healthy baby will be worth anything we must endure.


----------



## hopeful23456

kat - the anxiety is hard to deal with! i can't wait until you get a scan, will they do a 6 week scan? it will go great and then you can't relax a tiny bit

just - congrats! so happy for you!

I passed my glucose test!!!! needs to be less than 130 and mine was 125. eating chocolate now. 
hemoglobin was 11.5 which they said was fine.

i am going to get the whooping cough/tetanus shot this afternoon. the mayo clinic says it's fine so that's good enough for me ;)


----------



## heart tree

Kat the anxiety is so pervasive. I think we've all had similar concerns. It's so easy to compare current pregnancies with previous ones. And for many of us, the only reference we have are unsuccessful ones. I don't think your sore nipples have any bearing on the viability of this pregnancy, but I can understand why you would be concerned. I had many similar symptoms with this pregnancy to my failed ones, including a bleeding from a blood clot. But it didn't make this pregnancy the same as the others. You are right, you knew the risks going into it, but what's the alternative? I think you would regret it if you stopped trying due to fear. So all you can do is keep moving forward. You are pregnant. Nothing you can do about it now except take each day as it comes. I hope this one has the little heartbeat you so deserve.


----------



## heart tree

That's awesome Hopeful! Did you eat this morning before the test? Any hints before I go in for mine tomorrow morning? Enjoy your chocolate.


----------



## KatM

Hopeful and Heart,
Thank you for the kind words!

Hopeful,
Fantastic news on your glucose and hemoglobin test.

Heart,
I keep repeating to myself the advice that you gave someone else on the site about being grateful for each day of PG with no spotting, etc. That is what I am attempting, though poorly, to do. I know I don't want to live a life of fear and that is why DH and I tried again right away.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart- 

yesterday I tried to not eat sugar (had some) - here's what I ate yesterday and today

yesterday: for breakfast i had 2 pieces of wheat toast, lunch was a half chicken salad sandwich on pumpernickel with a small cup of fruit and potato/bacon soup, snacks were a few triscuits and a fruit and nut chewy granola bar.

supper was a salad at 6:00 (greens/bacon/chicken/eggs) and a little balsamic vinaigrette. and at 8:30 pm (still hungry) frozen vegetables and chicken breast cooked in a pan on the stove (like a stir fry but just salt and pepper on it).

today: breakfast this morning (8am) was 2 eggs and a piece of string cheese. that's it

so some sugar/carbs yesterday but not today. I only drank water plus had a little milk last night.

drank the glucose drink around 9:15am.


----------



## bumpyplease

fingers crossed that your scan tomorrow will give you some answers fili - you must be feeling very confused and fustrated right now! hugs sweetie!

yaya to passing glucose test hopeful, gl for yours tomorrow heart!

just i said on the other thread but im sooo happy for you and glad you are a full member here now, you are here to stay chica!

happy vagina day everyone!!!!! brilliant!


----------



## heart tree

Kat, my husband was the one who devised that little trick. Every day he would reflect on it being a good day. Any time I started talking about my fears of the future, he would bring me back to the present and ask me if it was a good day, which I'd have to answer "yes". It really helped. You should ask your husband to be that reminder for you. 

Hopeful, thanks for that! I'm going to eat really well today. I plan to have an egg and cheese tomorrow. I have to leave my house at 6:45am tomorrow because rush hour can be horrible. I hope I pass! I'm a really healthy eater, but I've been eating ice cream every night lately! Lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

KatM said:


> Justkeeptryin,
> I'm so happy for you. I haven't hit the heartbeat benchmark yet (in any of my pregnancies) and cannot wait to. FXed for you!!!
> 
> AFM,
> The hypnosis CD that DH downloaded for me is great in helping me fall asleep for small bits of time. I don't know what it says since I zonk out so quickly. I am going to listen to it in my massage chair after I finish writing, so that I can know what it is saying.
> 
> However, I am feeling more and more anxious. I was concerned that my nipples were a bit more sensitive. Last MC they started to hurt right before I miscarried and for an entire week after. I know it is normal to have sore nipples during PG, yet it is scary for me. This being said, during my 1st MC, I had no painful nipples. I need to stop symptom spotting as it is literally driving me crazy. Luckily DH is so patient and just hugs me while I spew out my anxiety. We both knew the risks getting PG again and it is still challenging. In the end, a healthy baby will be worth anything we must endure.

Thanks Kat. Im terrible for symptom spotting too and am very anxious about it all. The ttc part is so hard and then when you fall pregnant its non stop worry. I dont know how many times Ive cried the past week thinking that my sore boobs had gone etc. but then they came right back again. That will be the next milestone for you to see a heartbeat, will you get an early scan?
I also have been downloading hypnosis/anti anxiety relaxation music onto my Ipod and it def. helps calm me at times and helps me fall asleep.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Heart, how is your cervical length doing now? I remember you saying taht you were on bed rest a couple of weeks ago?
Also I seen you mention that you had a bleed at one point, was it a haematoma that just bled out and then stopped?
My left non pregnant womb showed a round dark patch which looks to be the cause of bleeding that Ive had. Just grateful that its away from the baby and hope it turns out ok. I know that they are very common x


----------



## sara1

Just- I'm really over the moon for you! I know there are still worries but at least now you can breathe a little easier. I've felt like a huge weight lifted since I saw a heartbeat. Maybe we'll be able to enjoy our pregnancies after all.

Kat- We can all empathize, it's so very very hard. Heart's idea about having your DH remind you of the good things, and that each day is a good day sounds helpful. Try to stay preoccupied planning that awesome trip of yours! I know it feels like time is just dragging right now. When is your 1st scan scheduled. 

Congrats Hopeful- Time to hit the sweets!


----------



## heart tree

Just, I'm still on bed rest. I'm getting another scan to check my cervix on Monday and we'll make some decisions from there. 

Yes I had a clot with this pregnancy. I had pink spotting at week 5. Then I had a small red bleed at week 9. I spotted brown after that for 2 weeks straight. They saw a clot of old blood in my uterus near my cervix and away from the baby. It was small and since it was near the cervix, it was able to slip right out without disturbing the baby. By week 11 it was completely gone. It's good that yours is in your other womb. I can't imagine it will do any harm to your baby.


----------



## croydongirl

Happy V day Davies :) I can't believe we made it this far. Thank you Jesus!! (I think we should celebrate every day as Vagina day! ha ha)

jUST - Fab news on your scan! Congrats

Kat - We can all totally relate to your anxieties. I hope you continue to feel like you can share them, so we can offer some reassurance.

Hopeful - My doctor told me I couldn't get the whooping cough vaccine until I gave birth, but she told me I should get hubby and my in-laws to get the booster now. There is a big epidemic here in Washington. 

I know that there are concerns over immunizations and we all have to make the choice we feel is best for our kids, but this was a disease that had been almost eradicated until people stopped getting this immunization and now the kids are getting super sick and even dying from it again. I know some immunizations have been linked in some studies to autism and other things but the whooping cough one is not one of them.


----------



## daviess3

Haha bumpy vagina day u no I didn't no what it was!! Lol i actually thought vagina day to! Lol x

Fili hope u get some answers soon my lovely. You don't deserve all this shit!! Xx

Hopeful I could eat boiled eggs now u said that!! Was just reading through ur food an thought yum!! Hubby's away do I just had some left over mash with peas sounds boring but I do like it! Had a tuna roll at lunch an cereal for breakfast! Think may need little something later! X
Waiting for my lady to come an do my hair having my roots done I definitely strung it out as long as possible but can't wait any longer! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies & Croy- Happy 24 weeks!!!! :wohoo:

Bumpy- Yay! 13 weeks! You made it to the second tri!:happydance:

Hopeful- So glad you passed your glucose test! I'm surprised they said 11.5 was fine for your hemoglobin though. That's low. Have you had trouble in the past with it being low?

Fili- What is up with your cycle girl? My goodness your body is being strange. 

Just- So happy for you, hun. :happydance: Nothing like seeing that heartbeat for the first time!

Kat- Understand the anxiety. Still going through it! 
About the immunizations... I'm not totally anti shots. My boys all got them until #4 had such a horrible reaction. We obviously had delayed his immunizations (had his 6 month shot series at 15 months) and I'm really glad we did otherwise we may not have noticed the change in him. Some children are sensitive to the vaccines and end up getting autism or developmental delays/impairments. Some children never have a problem. My 3 year will probably get a few necessary vaccines, 1 at a time, starting next year. One think I highly recommend (and so does my doc, thank God) is refusing all the newborn shots. They are so unnecessary and so dangerous to give that garbage to a newborn! Vitamin K in not necessary and has been known to cause harm, I will delay cord clamping to make sure the blood loss for my baby is at a minimum. I don't have chlamydia so my baby doesn't need the eye goop. Baby isn't a whore or IV drug user so won't need the Heb B shot. The things they do to babies just makes me mad. :growlmad:
But I did give my kids a tetanus shot when they needed it, not before. #1 cut his hand pretty deeply on a football helmet and needed stitches, so we gave him one then. #3 stepped on glass that went pretty deep, so we got him one then. The adults and older teens will get a whooping cough booster before baby is born, but no shot for baby. Too young. :nope:


----------



## petitpas

Wow, I had no idea that whooping cough is back! I remember when my little sister had it. The doctor had her tested but failed to notify us that the test came back positive before we went on a family trip. She would cough and then vomit spontaneously (it happened in a really posh restaurant - hilarious incident!). It's not good, though, as you said it can be very serious.

Here in the UK we have a problem with measles. A lot of children were not vaccinated after a doctor claimed the MMR jab caused autism. It caused a huge hype and many people decided that not immunising was less of a risk than developing autism.
Unfortunately, the doctor's research was not clean. He has since been completely discredited and even struck off (can no longer practice medicine). New 'proper' research has shown that the incidence of autism is the same whether your child is immunised or not.

I have to say, I would probably hold off on tetanus (only because that is a jab you can have AFTER you suffer an injury putting you at risk). Mind, I did have the flu jab at the beginning of this pregnancy.
I doubt there is a right or wrong with this question, hopeful, so you are doing what feels best and will be best for you and your babies :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I made it to 12 weeks!! :wohoo: :yipee: So excited. From the moment I got pregnant I've been waiting for this day. Now its here, and I'm still a bit worried. :nope:

Doc called with my bloodwork results. Not good news, ladies. My progesterone went down to 23, so we won't be stopping my injections any time soon. :nope:
My Vit D level is still horrifically low. Only 28, should be at least 50. Doc wants me to switch brands and start taking all 10,000 IU in the morning so I don't forget the second pill at night. He said we really need to raise it quickly!
He also rechecked my thyroid. I've never had a problem with my thyroid before, but its looking like I may develop one if I'm not careful. My TSH was fine they said, but my Free T4 was only at 1, should be at least 1.2. At 4 weeks when they checked it it was at 1.19.
My T3 was at 267, should be 320. At 4 weeks it was at 311 so it went down too. Doc told me to start taking Iodoral 12.5 mg tabs to help support my thyroid. He doesn't want me to get to the point of needing to supplement my thyroid. I hope this works!

I have my ultrasound scheduled for April 20th at 10:15am. I pray it shows my hemorrhages are gone, or at least significantly smaller. I haven't had any more bleeding (except after my pelvic exam) so that's good, but I'd really like them to be gone.


----------



## petitpas

I read somewhere that low for haemoglobin was only below 11.0 (for a pregnant woman). I think it was a world health organisation recommendation although I can't find it now :dohh:
Somehow, the height above or below sea level can affect you so local norms might be different...?
Mom, do you live quite low or high up a mountain? What are the normal levels where you are?
I find this stuff fascinating! How sad am I?!


----------



## petitpas

Mom, sorry to hear about your blood results. Your doctor is amazing to keep such good track of you! Ours never check for vitamin D, for example. Equally, the only time I had my progesterone tested in pregnancy was when I was miscarrying...

My news of the day is that my midwife had to check my blood pressure three times to get it low enough for her to be happy and let me go.
It is time for me to put new batteries in my home monitor and keep an eye on it, I think.


----------



## heart tree

Pip, that doctor's research impacted the US as well. Many people stopped immunizing due to his report. It was outrageous when it came out that his research was erroneous and he knew it! I do believe there is a familial link to the autism spectrum. I think it is possible if some families have that disposition then they may be more susceptible to immunizations. But I personally don't think immunizations cause autism. My step-father was a pediatrician and immunized children his entire career. He never saw a rise in autism because of the jabs he was giving kids. Personally I plan to immunize my child. We don't have anyone on the autism spectrum on either side of our family and I want not only my child to be safe, but I don't want her spreading things to other children. These are my beliefs, not trying to preach to others. 

I haven't done enough research about newborn immunizations to have an opinion, but Mom2, I appreciate the feedback. Just another thing I have to learn about before this baby is born!


----------



## croydongirl

mom - I agree totally about the cord clamping Vit K and eye ointment. We just started working with a doula who has given us lots of information to research on our own to make decisions. I had no idea about any of it. Its a bit crazy that so many things have become standard and unless you specifically refuse them they happen!

Congrats on your 12 weeks!!! Sorry some of your level are still worrying you, I hope that the Vit D soon increases as you change your brand. Has the doctor mentioned taking Vit D as a liquid? I am not sure if its more effective or not, but I know a lot of my friends give it in liquid form to their kids here in Seattle because kids, well, all of us really have chronically low Vit D (shocker!)


----------



## petitpas

What is cord clamping? :blush: I have much to learn, I fear...


----------



## Tasha

I just read this and thought I would share it here for all the girls on steroids 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-17675656


----------



## Tasha

And yes it is under 11 for anaemia in pregnant women x


----------



## croydongirl

cord clamping is about how quickly the cord is clamped and cut after the birth, I have really limited knowledge but its something about the high quality of the cord blood and wanting to make sure as much of it as possible stays in your baby. If they wait even a minute or so until the cord stops pulsing it can make a positive difference to their long term health. Again, very limited knowledge over here but I remember when i looked into it the studies were pretty consistent in saying it was good to wait a few minutes.


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, sorry I missed your post about your blood results. Just one more thing to worry about. This whole pregnancy business isn't easy! I'm glad you are being so closely monitored. I've never had my Vitamin D checked. Strange. Maybe I'll ask. I hope all of these meds help sort you out.

I don't know about the Vitamin K. Need to research it. The eye drops I heard were when syphillis was running rampant. So babies were given the drops to prevent them from going blind after a vaginal birth. But it has become such a common practice that they're giving them to babies who have had C-sections too! Doesn't make any sense. I got tested for syphillis recently and I didn't know why. Now I know. Obviously it was negative. Cord clamping I know a little about. It has to do with the flow of blood from the placenta to the baby, right? I've read a lot of women are against it. I need to find out more.

Pip, I have a much longer time to figure all this out than you do! LOL! You better start doing your research.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

heart tree said:


> Just, I'm still on bed rest. I'm getting another scan to check my cervix on Monday and we'll make some decisions from there.
> 
> Yes I had a clot with this pregnancy. I had pink spotting at week 5. Then I had a small red bleed at week 9. I spotted brown after that for 2 weeks straight. They saw a clot of old blood in my uterus near my cervix and away from the baby. It was small and since it was near the cervix, it was able to slip right out without disturbing the baby. By week 11 it was completely gone. It's good that yours is in your other womb. I can't imagine it will do any harm to your baby.

Thanks for that reply. Im expecting to have more bleeding as I figure its got to come out somehow. Ive had a week of brown spotting light at times and then heavier, then it disappears and yest. I had red which then stopped. Never any pain though which I think is key.
I hope your coping ok with the bed rest it must be hard going at times and hope the best decision is made on Monday!


----------



## sara1

You can also have your cord blood stored or donated. If you store it, they keep it for you in case your baby, or someone else in the family develops a genetic/immune/blood illness... what exactly they do with it I don't know, but I know the cord blood contains stem cells. There have been cases of cord blood being used to treat siblings with lukemia. I know the process of storing it for private use is expensive. You can also donate cord blood to public blood banks for anyone in who needs it.


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2 - i'm wondering how your dr measures levels? 30 or greater is good for vit d per my lab test and dr google...;) webmd
and 11.5 hemoglobin was in range too for me. 
it seems like you don't have too much to worry about those levels?


----------



## hopeful23456

is anyone banking their cord blood? I hear it's expensive....just read an aricle in a magazine about all the stuff it's supposed to help with if you need to use it (most of it experimental though).

croy - i wonder why your dr would have said you can't get that whooping cough/tetanus shot (it's all in 1 shot) until after birth? if you get it before, it could help the baby start producing antibodies against it and it takes either 2 or 4 weeks after the shot to take effect. I have a whole fact sheet on it :)

but, 
now its making me nervous, maybe I will wait a little bit? says you can get it after 20 weeks


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> I read somewhere that low for haemoglobin was only below 11.0 (for a pregnant woman). I think it was a world health organisation recommendation although I can't find it now :dohh:
> Somehow, the height above or below sea level can affect you so local norms might be different...?
> Mom, do you live quite low or high up a mountain? What are the normal levels where you are?
> I find this stuff fascinating! How sad am I?!

Really? I hadn't read about that. Fascinating. Mine was 12.2, which my doc said was on the low side of normal. When mine showed 11.3 with #3, my doc was very concerned about getting it up. Strange how different docs can be isn't it?

I just looked, and we live in a very flat state. No mountains or deep valleys. My elevation is 1460 above sea level.


----------



## croydongirl

Yeah, I asked about getting it on Friday at my appt. but she said that she wouldn't want me to have it until after the baby was born. She presented it as though it wasn't something they gave to pregnant women so I just accepted it but clearly that's not the case. I wish I had asked more but she just kinda of said, "you should get your husband and close family member to get the booster and we can give it to you after he is born" I guess I never thought to ask if I could get it because she said it like that, but maybe I will call and see if it's possible and something she would recommend.


----------



## heart tree

I was going to donate my cord blood to a public bank, but my hospital doesn't do it and I would have to pay to give it to someone else! I wanted to do it because a friend's 2 year old daughter had cancer last year and needed a bone marrow transplant. Apparently cord blood is excellent for that purpose. I doubt we'll save ours to be honest.

Hopeful, I forgot to mention a while back, but my friend who had a baby a few weeks ago told me she had her placenta dried and the powder was put into capsules. She's taking it now. She said it's supposed to help with energy. And then she has some for menopause. I had never heard of this before! I couldn't help but laugh. I told her she better not move before she hits menopause or she might forget where she put her placenta! I live in hippie land here in San Francisco and Berkeley. But some things I just can't get on board with. LOL!

How was your scan? Any news?


----------



## croydongirl

We talked about banking our cord blood but it is really expensive. I need to bring it up with hubby again and see where he stands. We had some funny conversations about paying for it until our kid turns 18 or is done with college and then having him start having to pay for the CB storage at the same time as he starts paying for his cell phone bill and other stuff!! ha ha!!

I think we will probably donate it. But I had no idea in some places they make you pay to do that?! Crazy, I will check into it.


----------



## puppycat

I fully intend to let the cord stop pulsing this time around, I know more this time.

I won't do any of that weird hippy stuff like waiting for the whole cord/placenta to drop off and storing it in a knitted bag. yeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh :sick:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- I don't think I could do the placenta thing either. :sick: 

Hopeful- My doc is very cautious and proactive. He'll tell me things like, "Well, what's considered the normal range is 25-100, yours is 27 so you're within that range. However an actual normal person will have a level of 70. So yours is low." He's one of those doc's that is constantly reading new studies and up on all the latest medical news. I really appreciate that. Normal Vit D range is 30-100, but he likes to see above 50. The low end of normal isn't healthy, it's just not technically "deficient". All my docs have always wanted my hemoglobin above 13 during pregnancy. Weird. 

Delayed cord clamping is fairly new to the states. Its actually kind of difficult to find an OB who will get on board with doing it, they just aren't informed enough. I'm blessed to have found my doc. When the baby is born the normal procedure is to clamp and cut the cord immediately. This leaves a lot of blood in the cord, that can be banked but is usually thrown away. Delaying that clamping allows that blood to enter the baby's body, where it belongs. Waiting 5 minutes is ideal, but waiting as little at 30 seconds is helpful. 2 minutes is what a lot of docs are willing to wait.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> I fully intend to let the cord stop pulsing this time around, I know more this time.
> 
> I won't do any of that weird hippy stuff like waiting for the whole cord/placenta to drop off and storing it in a knitted bag. yeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh :sick:

:haha: :rofl: I'm with you on that, puppy!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I talked to my doc about vitamin K with this baby since I'm on aspirin. He said it still wasn't necessary, delayed cord clamping will be fine. :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

This is a quote from a site about delayed cord clamping. I hadn't thought about it this way, but makes sense. Makes me say, hmmm...


"I think it is interesting that scientists are now discovering that umbilical cord blood is full of valuable T-cells which have cancer fighting properties. A whole industry has sprung up to have this precious blood extracted from the placenta, put in a cooler with dry ice, and taken to a special storage facility to be ready in case the child gets cancer at some time in the future. This is human insanity of the first order. That blood is designed by Nature to go into that child's body at birth, not 30 yrs later! We need to acknowledge that there are things about the newborn circulation and blood composition that we just don't know and we need to bet that Mother Nature had things figured out pretty well for us to survive this long. Maybe the supposed need for Vitamin K in the newborn comes out of early cord clamping?"


----------



## puppycat

I wanted Laura to have oral Vit K when she was born but they didn't have that available so she was injected :( I really think these things should be explained to new parents rather than them being made to make that decision just after going through birth


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> I wanted Laura to have oral Vit K when she was born but they didn't have that available so she was injected :( I really think these things should be explained to new parents rather than them being made to make that decision just after going through birth

Definitely!


----------



## heart tree

Croy this is where you can find out if your hospital participates in cord blood donation https://marrow.org/Get_Involved/Donate_Cord_Blood/Donate_Cord_Blood.aspx

There is a link on the left hand side that says How to Donate and then you can find a list of participating hospitals in your state. Mine isn't on there which is strange as they are a leading research hospital in the country. I looked into doing it with my hospital anyway and found out there was a charge that was pretty expensive. But maybe your hospital will do it.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - MN isnt even on the list! guess nobody here gets to donate. my appt is at 3:10, so about 25 minutes from now. i'm so nervous it's going to hurt or make me spot. that would totally send me over the edge.


----------



## heart tree

Oh I forgot you are getting the ffn test! Hopefully you have enough vaginal secretions to keep it from hurting. I can't believe they haven't come up with a better way to do it! It sounds so barbaric. Good luck honey.


----------



## puppycat

Cord blood donation UK


----------



## tuckie27

Wow, lots of info on stuff I hadn't even begun to think about! And as usual, I've missed so much here in a short time away! :p
Happy V-Day Davies and Croy!!! So happy for you ladies! :)
Congrats on 2nd Tri bumpy! :) 
Welcome just and congrats, hope this is your forever baby :)
Good luck with your appointment hopeful!


----------



## croydongirl

Thinking of you Hopeful, and wishing you an easy visit. I hope it is much less uncomfortable that you are anticipating. I am sure it will go fine :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Ffn test didn't hurt at all and took 10 seconds! They don't go super deep in there. Results tomorrow but she said will be neg as cervix closed and 3.3-3.5 long (shortest and longest measurement) babies r great , post couple pics tomorrow.


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness, how did I miss that you are pregnant with twins hopeful? I was liike babies??? Haha


----------



## sara1

Great news Hopeful... I'm glad it went well (in the abstract it sounded awful!!!) Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## heart tree

Awesome news! So psyched for you!


----------



## hopeful23456

Leaving Appt now, I got the shot too ( tetanus/whooping ) ;).


----------



## KatM

Heart,
That little trick made me tear up. I shared it with DH.

Justkeeptryin,
Thanks for making me feel normal. I'm sorry that you are suffering from the 2nd 2WW blues as well.

Sara,
Thanks hon for the kind words. My 1st scan is on the 23rd. I just went ahead and made it without my Dr's opinion on the matter. I don't know if he has a vaginal ultrasound required for earlier scans (at least I believe they are). I'm going to hopefully speak to him about all of this tomorrow. I will push for the earliest scan possible.

Croy,
Thanks Hon for permission to voice all my anxiety =). Again, congrats of VDAY... So exciting!!!

Mom2,
Thanks for the info. Congrats on your 12 Weeks!!! What a relief. Your Dr. is so thorough. Hope you can get all your levels of concern up and that your scan come back clean.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - So glad it went well, I need to ask about getting that shot too. I want this kd to have a stellar immune system!!

So I am starting to get a little freaked out because hubs and I are finally rescheduling our trip to England for early November for 2 weeks. We had originally planned to be home (England) for three weeks for the Olympics, and we were so excited and then we got pregnant and are due right in the middle of when that trip was supposed to happen! Neither of us feel comfortable with me flying before the baby so at first we wanted to move it and go back for Christmas with the baby - I was nervous he would be too little but when we looked into it they said we had to book within a year of when we booked the tickets not when we were going to travel. Being the planners we are we got the tickets in November. We have to go by then or we forfeit the tickets.

So now we have hit 24 weeks I told hubs we could actually rebook them for November but I am already dreading it. Worrying about how anxiety and travel and jet lag will affect breastfeeding and scared that any semblance of routine we might get into will be thrown out of the window with the time difference. I love my hubby but if he brushes me off with "it'll be fine" Translated as "I have no idea what traveling with a child will be like, but I think you are making a big deal out of nothing" I will kick him.

We will only go for a couple of weeks, but then hubs wants to come home to Seattle on a Saturday night and he will go back to work Monday. That is all fine and good but I KNOW that I will be way more tired than him - he travels well and I really, really don't plus I am hoping to be breast feeding so I will be even more tired and up with a baby at all hours. Again, tired. So he goes back to work and I am stuck struggling to get me and the baby back on schedule. I know he doesn't want us to lose the tickets, but my parents actually paid for them originally and my mum keeps saying "its only money, we don't want you to do anything you don't feel is best for the baby" I want to be open to going but I think that my life/routine/breast mil supply could be really affected and I feel as though he is not taking time to consider that because he really wants to go on the trip.

Of course so do I, and of course I want to be home to see friends and family, its been two years since I was last there but I just feel as though its going to be on my shoulders while he wants to go and do day trips to sight see!! All I will want to do is sit on my friends couches and drink tea and catch up. I know flying with a 3 month old has some pluses because he will hopefully sleep and eat without much issue, he won't be moving yet at least!

This is a LONG post, sorry. I just feel as though you might have some understanding about why I am concerned. Am I crazy? I think we will end up going but I just need to feel like someone understands WHY I am worried about it. I need someone on my side! ha ha.


----------



## heart tree

I'm on your side Croy! It sounds exhausting just reading about it without even doing it. I have heard that traveling with a newborn is much easier than when they get a little older. They do better on planes because you can just breastfeed them and then they sleep. But I know the bigger concern for you is the break in routine and all of the work that it will entail for you. 

You'll obviously have a lot of help from your parents when you are there, so you should be able to get some good naps in when you need to. I think it might be easier than you think when you're there. So many people are going to want to get their turn with baby boy Croy. You'll have to fight them to have your own time with him.

But going home will be difficult I imagine. Especially if your hubby goes back to work so soon afterwards. Could you enlist the help of friends or hire someone to help? It might be worth the money to have a trusted person there to watch the baby while you get some rest, take showers, etc, so you can get back onto your routine. The baby most likely won't be nearly as affected by jet lag as you because babies don't care about time zones. They wake up when they want and sleep when they want. He might not be on much of a scheduled routine by November anyway. 

I think it will be a great trip. One that you won't regret, but one that you may be tired from.


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks heart. 
You are totally right about being able to take it pretty easy when we are home. Lots of arms to cuddle the boy for sure!
I think having something planned to have someone at home for a few days after we get back could be awesome. Our doula does post natal care and support, so I might see if we could book her for a few mornings the week we return. Even having my in-laws over might be a good plan...less expensive, but I might need some parent space by then! ha ha
Thanks for listening. I think I would feel easier about going if I felt like Jeremy was taking some of the burden of consideration of what might be difficult. I feel as though I have to consider all the scenarios because he is thinking it will be like every other trip he has taken. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- Your fear is totally understandable! But it won't be as bad as you think. By 3 months your little one will likely be sleeping through the night, and most babies do just fine in planes. Breastfeed like crazy during take off and landing! You will be pretty tired, so try to plan lots of time to rest during your trip. Remember to plan around baby naps! Just make it clear to hubby that you want to go, but you will need lots of help with baby and time to rest and nurse.


----------



## sara1

Croy- that trip does sound tiring, but I bet you'll be happy you went in the end. I think many men just don't really realize how labour-intensive a new baby is... Much less how something like travel will compound how tired you are going to be. The upside as Heart mentioned is that the baby probably won't notice a thing... At two months they're still in the feed and sleep on demand schedule. I hope you can talk to your dh though and make him understand your concerns... You don't want to be dreading it, it will stress you out. Maybe you could ask him to help you come up with practical steps/solutions to make the trip and the return home more manageable.... If you're planning to pump at all you could ask himto commit to a feeding so you can get some rest. Or have your help scheduled from now so you feel reassured


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, just reading your positive encouragement is making me find a whole new perspective on this trip. I think planning is key. I know hubby has no bad intentions with wanting us to go I just needed affirmation that there are things to consider beyond ust our own needs! 
Packing will be really fun! Not!


----------



## heart tree

The good thing is that you don't have to plan it all now. You'll have a few months after the baby is born to get to know him and to figure out what you'll need in terms of help. And your husband will also know first hand the amount of work it will entail by then. Right now he's in the dark about it. I bet he'll have lots of ideas for the trip once the baby is here.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, Croy I think you will love being home an showing off your bubba! I think everyone's right baby's don't suffer with jetlag you maybe still doing a night feed but I'm sure ur mum will enjoy helping! An tell hubby u will take it in turns when on hols! As cabin crew it's actually really common to see babies from 6 weeks on the aircraft an they are so easy, I don't no who your flying with but you maybe able to book a bassinet which is like a cot that sits in front of you at the bulkhead be worth asking, you do pay for them but worth every penny! Like someone said make sure your feeding mainly on landing but take off can help to, but defo for landing to encourage baby to clear ears! I would also tell hubs on that Sunday u land home he is in charge of baby whilst u get ur sleep in order! 

Morning Everyone it's foggy here today! X


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Happy V day Heart :happydance:


----------



## sara1

Happy 32 weeks Petite... I can't believe how close you are now!!!
Happy 8 weeks Tuckie!
Happy 5 weeks Kat!


----------



## daviess3

Happy v day heart yay so exciting!! X
Happy 8 weeks tuckie x
Happy 5 weeks Kat x
Happy 32 weeks pip x

Thanks Sara stole ur post lol!! Can't believe how many milestones today do exciting!! X

Afm feel baby move this morning but of been body over right hand side as my stomach was lop sided all the bump hard to the right! I love it it's so exciting! X


----------



## daviess3

Apparently our uterus at 24 weeks is the size of a football/soccer ball!! Wow mine is defo in my arse haha lmbao ( laughing my baby arse off) x


----------



## bumpyplease

lmbao is a great one!!! as well as vagina day and pal normal! love it!!!!

lots of milestones today - im sure i will forget some (but thanks sara for the helping hand!)

happy 7 weeks sara!
happy 24 and vagina day heart!
happy 5 weeks Kat!
happy 32 weeks Pip!
happy 8 weeks tuckie!

just wanna wish fili good luck in her scan today - hope you get some firm answers babe!

afm - feel headachy and fuzzy today, not sleeping well at moment :-(

should get my downs risk in next few days, a bit nervous about that, for those that had it what were your results?


----------



## sara1

Fili- good luck on your scan today!! Will be lurking for an update!


----------



## petitpas

Bumps, don't worry! If you were high risk they would have called you by now. If you don't hear from them over the phone within 48 hours, usually all is hunky dory :thumbup:

Croy, I understand your concerns. We are planning to travel with ducky in August when he will be two months old. We will be driving for a full day or maybe stopping off at a hotel on the way to break it up if ducky turns out to be a tricky baby.
I think the best thing to do is wait until he is born and see what he is like :shrug: 
As heart mentioned, having your parents to help out might be just what you need.

Tasha, thanks for the link! I like it that the steroid treatment is getting more attention so women who need it hear about it :thumbup:

Pups, thanks for the link. I have thought about cord blood donation and asked a while ago but sadly my hospital doesn't do it :( 

Happy 5 weeks, Kat! (Yes, you need a vaginal scan at this point but most modern u/s equipment has that functionality. After 6 weeks you can see the heartbeat, by 8 weeks you have an adorable little shrimp to look at)
Happy 7 weeks, Sara!
Happy 8 weeks, tuckie!
Happy v-day, heart! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Petit i have emailed to ask if it can be transferred to a hosp that supports it. I'll let u know what they say x


----------



## petitpas

Pups, I'd love to hear the answer!
I think it is such a worthwhile thing to do...


----------



## Neversaynever

happy 5 weeks Kat!
happy 7 weeks Sara!
happy 8 weeks tuckie!
happy 24 and vagina day heart!
happy 32 weeks Pip!

And happy 21 weeks to me :haha:

Davies...lmbao :rofl:

Bumpy...I felt and so did most of the others rough again around 13-15 weeks :dohh: :hugs:

Good luck to Fili today too :hugs:

Happy Friday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

see i knew i would forget someone - happy 21 weeks never!

thanks for reassurance pip, i think you are right i would have heard something by now, they said they would phone me if im high risk or send a letter if im low risk. just wanna know those figures now so i can stop worrying!


----------



## puppycat

Happy 23weeks to me for tomorrow (won't be around) will we Never :wohoo:


----------



## daviess3

Happy 21 weeks never an happy 23 weeks for Tom pup? Where u going to b tommorow just coz I'm nosy! X

Bumpy my downs risk was 3821 which I thought was quite risky compared to some others people up north seemed to get like 30000!! So I spoke to midwife who said it depends on labs! All you need to no is 3000 is very low risk! My friend who's preg had 7800 or something like that but she was 29 when she had hers do just me being 30 lowered my odds! So don't stress Hun like pip says you would of heard by now if you were high risk so don't stress ur not! Xx


----------



## sara1

Happy 21 Never!!!


----------



## puppycat

Meeting a few of the bnb ladies in Leicester. Including Miss Never, soon to be Mrs!


----------



## bumpyplease

ahh lovely that you ladies are getting together, how nice!
have fun!

wheres fili?


----------



## sara1

Congrats and happy 23 Puppy. Never... wedding plans???? Hiding juicy details like this is a shameless act of treason! SPILL!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 7 weeks sara!
happy 24 and vagina day heart!
happy 5 weeks Kat!
happy 32 weeks Pip!
happy 8 weeks tuckie!
Happy 21 weeks never
Happy 23 weeks tomorrow pups! 

Thanks bumpy as I copied part of yours :) wow, can you all believe it? I'm still shocked every day. When im in public, I think "I wonder if people can tell I look preg?" then I look in a mirror and just laugh as no way they can't. We are so lucky, it's amazing. 

Bumpy- like pip said, you will be fine. My risk was higher due to age, can't remember but it was similar to hearts I think. But all scans have proven they are very healthy kids. 

Croy- I get scared to fly in general but you will be fine and I would go if I were you, it will be fun. Just have it all planned out and could you pump and take that with for plane and after so you can sleep?

Maybe fill is at dr? 

I was so scared for that cold metal swab fetal fibronectin yesterday and it was so easy, don't know why so many girls post online that it hurts. So I assumed it would and they said it might be uncomfortable. Was easier than a pap and much faster.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on all of the milestones today! What great group of positive ladies! You all are awesome!

GL at your appt today Fili...Hope all is well!

Happy Friday everyone! :)


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 5 weeks krippy!
another one to add to the list!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Bumpy! :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 5 weeks krippy!


----------



## sara1

Hi everybody- I'm having a bit of a rough day. It's Easter weekend here (the Orthodox calendar is a week behind the catholic/protestant one)...normally we'd be away with friends or family doing something everyday in the wind up to a big Easter feast ... (yes everyone really does roast large animals on a spit) but Alex is still in China. Everybody's left town and my doctor won't even let me take a road trip out of the capital right now so I'm just sitting here feeling pathetic. I don't care about the holiday itself... I grew up in a mixed family that only really celebrated thanksgiving, but it's a huge deal here and I'm feeling very isolated and alone. I'm going stir crazy and with all the pills and injections and pessaries I just feel like this lab rat. Some of my husband's family asked me to spend Easter with them, but it's not an easy fit and we haven't told them I'm pregnant yet...been waiting till he gets back. There's no way my stomach is going to let me get through the amount of food involved, and I can't be bothered to deal with the alcohol avoidance, and awkward questions. So I'm just going to stay home. If it were any other weekend that would be fine but for whatever reason it's just not fine now. I've been a weepy waterworks all afternoon. I've been alone so much these last few months... I don't know, I feel like it's starting to break me.


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Sara...Sorry you are feeling down and lonely hun! I would get yourself some food that you are able to eat...maybe a little ice cream or something, curl yourself up in a ball and watch some chick flicks. That always makes me feel better...Maybe if the sun is shining go out for a short, easy walk! Thinking of you hun and I hope your day gets better!


----------



## sara1

Thanks Krippy and happy 5 weeks!.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara - made me tear up! Wish I was there! If it makes you feel better, I made a hamburger at home on Easter and spent most of the day in bed (from what I remember, was like a regular day). My family is 3 hours away and i cant take being in a car that long right now. 
I used to be on the pessaries, lovenox injections, steroid pills, and 6 other pills too (now just on the 6 other pills, which include baby asp, l methyfolate and vits)
It does feel like a lab rat! Had to have reminder on phone to take it all. 

But do try and eat a little something fun if you have something in the house. And we will be on here all day to chat with you :)


----------



## heart tree

About to drink my glucose drink. Will catch up in a bit. Sara honey, remember that your hubby will be home in less than a week. Try to enjoy the house to yourself alone because soon you'll have a baby and won't ever have time alone! Get some trashy magazines or watch some chick flicks. Funny ones. Do whatever you might not do with hubby around. Give yourself a treat with some delicious food today. I understand how lonely it can feel though. That's why we're here! 

Well done making it to 7 weeks with a little heartbeat inside you!


----------



## petitpas

Oh Sara, I know Greek Easter! It's great and certainly no fun being on your own. It must feel like you are alone at Christmas!
Maybe you could join the family for midnight mass with the candles and eggs to at least get some of the festivity feeling?

Then I am all with the others: ice cream (preferably Ben & Jerry's - you might as well treat yourself), chick flicks, pajamas all day... and us!


----------



## heart tree

Lemon/lime. Very sweet but not bad. Now I'm waiting to see my doctor and then I'll go get my blood drawn in an hour. 

Feeling very crampy the past couple of days. Looking forward to talking to the doctor. I hope she does a cervical check.


----------



## petitpas

Fx everything is perfect, heart. Thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## sara1

petitpas said:


> Oh Sara, I know Greek Easter! It's great and certainly no fun being on your own. It must feel like you are alone at Christmas!

That's EXACTLY how it feels! I wasn't prepared for it to bother me quite so much!

Good luck with your glucose test Heart


----------



## petitpas

Sara :hugs: you'll get through it just fine! How about adding a face mask and painting your toes?


----------



## sara1

a little home spa wouldn't be such a bad idea... wash away all the progesterone grease! :sick:


----------



## petitpas

Lol, greasy Sara hiding away from Greece!


----------



## hopeful23456

yummy! lemon lime! need to make some lemonade now...

grease in greece - so funny!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck heart! Hope everything's perfect, will be thinking of you xx
Right girls this is my last post on this thread until I am properly pregnant as my journey is too roller coaster ATM!!! I will be dipping into journals though and updating daily on my own for anyone who fancies a bit of drama! 

Here's my journal entry (hopeful you'll be very proud of me, just got to get the iui bit in!)
Well just got back and have answers. Had a scan and the doctor has concluded I never ovulated! My lining is still thin and I am bleeding heavily now!! He said that the lining can't build up without ovulation. As for my 'damage after ERPC' scares he said no way and that it's all hormonal. I also texted another doctor I know and he said I was reading far too much into lining worries and to not be concerned with it at all. And I've had that scan which showed no scarring whatsoever so I think I'm just going to have to trust it. Also I had been bleeding for 2.5 days before the scan this morning and it was heavy by 6am this morning so I'm putting that worry to bed. 
So he has put me on a monitored follicle tracking cycle with clomid again. I start clomid today so that would mean taking it on days 3-7, then he is starting the scanning process next Thursday. Once he sees follicles ready to go he will give me a trigger shot and hopefully I will get pregnant or my lining will thicken and I'll have one of my normal heavy gushing periods! 
I'm going to stay on my journal now and post pics of my ovulation tests every day! I forgot to mention to him that my opks were nearly positive now but he could see on the scan that none of the follicles are developing yet. He said I had normal ovaries and plenty of eggs so that's good. There is no way I could get pregnant with no proper egg release (there was some kind of possible corpus luteum there) and no thick lining. All those pregnancy tests!! :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Sara!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Fili- I'm glad you got some answers and that you've got a plan in place. I can understand how with the ridiculous roller coaster you've been on that you may want to hold of posting in here until you get your bfp in 3 weeks (I'm going to take this as a given!!) but I very selfishly don't want you to go! You are my PMA roll model! I will be stalking you! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sara1

petitpas said:


> Lol, greasy Sara hiding away from Greece!

that's me!!!!
:rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- so will you have iui 36 hours after trigger shot? I will really miss your posts in here but understand if you want to stick to your journal and I will stalk you there
But if you want to stay we all love having you here.


----------



## filipenko32

Well the doc hasn't mentioned anything about iui yet I am going to work on him and my husband as I think it's the best idea. Hopeful was your lining thin did you say? I am also wondering why there was a 'possible corpus luteum' if I never ov'd :wacko: !! X x x


----------



## Krippy

I will come over to your journal and stalk you as well Fili! Can't wait to hear your future BFP news! :)


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - Glad you got some answers, and I hope that your journal will be bursting with bfp news very soon!

Sara - Sorry you are having a down day,. I can only imagine how isolated you are feeling. When is your hubby home? I am sorry that you are feeling alone but I hope that you can get through today and know that future family celebrations will be so much fun as the family coos over your growing belly and anticipates meeting your little one in the near future :)

Thank you all again for the encouragement about flying. I am really stating to have a much better attitude about it and even looking forward to it. I mentioned some of my fears about it on my blog and a bunch of friends at home were so excited to have us visit and we already have invitations to dinner and places to stay other than my parents so hubs can get his travel itch scratched and at the same time, I can get to sit on some couches and drink tea! ha ha! I couldn't get my head passed the flying part of the trip but now realising all the lovely family and friends we will get to see.

I just SAW a huge baby kick. It;s the first time I have been watching and seen my belly move - awesome!


----------



## heart tree

Hey chicks. Not sure I have good reception here. I'm in the hospital. My doctor felt that my contractions and cramping were enough of a concern to have me monitored. So I'm here for the next two hours as they monitor the contractions. They'll probably do an ultrasound on my cervix too. The fun never ends! I'd rather them be cautious though. Unfortunately I didn't bring a book with me. Luckily I have angry birds and solitaire. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## croydongirl

Krippy - Happy 5 weeks!!!


----------



## daviess3

Heart I must of missed ur post hope ur ok sweetie! Xc
Fili happy u got some answers my lovely but don't go we will miss u! I used to get positive opks all the time before I was put on clomid basically my body produced the egg but didn't release it! So I had positives for days then eventually my body would absorb the egg an they would get negative! Maybe that's what u did this month babe? But clomid should sort it out sn being monitored is a big reassurance good luck to you my love I feel teary like I'm saying goodbye!!! :( x


----------



## heart tree

I'm on the Labor and Delivery floor. I just heard a baby being born. This is the same place I had to come for my first loss. It's bittersweet. My goal was to come back here and have a baby rather than a d&c. I wish I didn't have to be here at 24 weeks. 

My reception is crappy so I can't read back to much. Fili, I posted in your journal.


----------



## Neversaynever

Krippy...happy 5 weeks :happydance:

Sara...I am sorry you're feeling all alone :hugs: others have given you some good advice :flower: I agree with the Ben and jerry's bit too :winkwink:

Amanda...I'm glad you're being monitored for peace of mind. I'm sure everything will be ok :hugs:

Croy...I'm glad you feel more reassured with the trip :wohoo:

Hopeful...I bet everyone can see you're pregnant :cloud9:

Me and wedding plans...none really, we are only marrying for the baby etc as OH swore he'd never marry again. I never wanted marriage so we are sneaking off in three weeks time to the local registry office and doing it there. Parents are not overly amused but tough titties...both sets have been butt wipes over the last 13 months :lol:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Amanda...you will be there delivering your princess but not for many more more weeks :hugs:

Fili...was meant to have said I'm glad you have some answers and I'll be stalking as per usual in your journal. Massive :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sara1

Thanks everybody... Just a shitty day I guess. Hopefully I'll be able to snap out if it, if not tomorrow, well then it's only a weekend and once Monday rolls around I can get out and do something with my time. Hubby's back on Wednesday or Thursday latest so it's really the home stretch. 

Heart- I'm sure everything's fine and I'm glad they're taking good care of you. Still I'm sure there are a lot of mixed emotions being on that ward right now. Have you got someone there with you?


----------



## puppycat

Big hugs Heart. Are you alone? :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I missed you r first post and just read back. Oh my goodness, is Tim with you? I am glad they are monitoring you, and praying they see a positive improvement very soon. I am sure that you will be fine, and that baby girl will not be making an appearance for a long time yet. She is just making sure you know she is head of the family now :)

I hope you don't mind, but I am going to ask some friends to pray for you too :) Thinking of you sweetie x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy 7 weeks sara! :flower:
Happy 24 weeks heart! :flower:
Happy 5 weeks Kat! :flower:
Happy 32 weeks Pip! :flower:
Happy 8 weeks tuckie! :flower:
Happy 21 weeks never :flower:
Happy 23 weeks pups! :flower:
Happy 5 weeks Krippy! :flower:

Croy- I'm glad you are feeling better about your trip. I'm sure you'll have a great time. But first things first. Baby. :haha:

Heart- So glad they are taking such good care of you! Close monitoring is a good thing. Enjoy the baby sounds, you'll be the one pushing before you know it. (But not too soon)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- DON'T GO! You know you'll miss us too much! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart! I am worried :-( I just text my sister and she had some cramps at 24 too. I am glad they are taking care of you and you're in the best place. Just keep remembering that everything is going to be fine, they're probably just being extra cautious too because of your history. It's all going to be good in the end just keep reminding yourself of that. You'll be in there having your baby in a few months! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Aww girls you're so nice to me you make me cry :cry: I just didnt want you all to have to put up with my drama :dohh:!! I will keep on this thread then - that didn't end up being my last post anyway!!! :rofl: and mom2 you're right! 

Sara we are all here for you hun! :hugs: :hugs: 

Krippy happy 5 weeks Hun! I really hope this is your sticky bean! :hugs: 

Davies did you have a thin lining too when the egg was reabsorbed? Who would have thought those eggs could reabsorb!! I know they can now!


----------



## heart tree

I'm all alone. I thought I was just having my routine doctor's appointment so I told Tim to go to work. I'm ok. Not stressed really. I'd prefer this than just constantly worrying. I asked my doc what she thought about my bed rest if my cervix is still stable. She wants to keep me like this for the rest of the pregnancy. I think I'll take a few more liberties if my cervix is stable, but I don't think I'm going back into work. I'll just keep working part time from home. My battery is running low. I'll update later on. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Heart, your in the best place to be monitored. I hope the cramping and contractions settle down. Im sure they will manage to keep this baby girl in for a while longer with plenty of rest and worse case scenario should it happen earlier then they will be prepared in advance. You've made it this far so the most dangerous period is over before 24 weeks. Still a concern for you though Im sure. :hugs: x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart it sounds like you're doing ok there, I think you're right to work from home and just take it easy but I'm sure you can take a few liberties like you say.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

sara1 said:


> Thanks everybody... Just a shitty day I guess. Hopefully I'll be able to snap out if it, if not tomorrow, well then it's only a weekend and once Monday rolls around I can get out and do something with my time. Hubby's back on Wednesday or Thursday latest so it's really the home stretch.
> 
> Heart- I'm sure everything's fine and I'm glad they're taking good care of you. Still I'm sure there are a lot of mixed emotions being on that ward right now. Have you got someone there with you?

Hi Sara, sorry to hear your feeling so down and lonely. I think its pregnancy hormones that are well and truly kicking in aswell. I feel quite emotional and easily upset. Your def. on the home straight and your husband will be home before you know it. It must be difficult for you being alone.
Im trying to relax myself and not do too much as Im now off for two weeks holiday but at the same time I need to keep my mind occupied or I start making myself anxious and worry about everything. Just taking one day at a time :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- :yipee: Good decision! 

Heart- Glad you're not feeling stressed, bed rest stinks but at least your doc is proactive about everything. :flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Weather man says tomorrow is ripe for tornadoes in my area, so I guess I'd better go run my errands today. Hubby has a speaking engagement tomorrow though, about an hour away. I hope the weather man is wrong.


----------



## filipenko32

Tornadoes mom2!!! :shock: do you have those bunker things and.. I wish I could be whisked away in one to the land of oz and emerald city for a bit of escapism.... 

Thinking about you hearty x x x x x


----------



## KatM

Happy 7 weeks sara! 
Happy 24 weeks heart! 
Happy 5 weeks Kat! 
Happy 32 weeks Pip! 
Happy 8 weeks tuckie! 
Happy 21 weeks neversaynever! 
Happy 23 weeks pups! 
Happy 5 weeks Krippy! 

Croy,
It sounds like you are more at peace and can see some positives in traveling. I heard newborns sleep like crazy. Yes, you most likely will shoulder more of the responsibility than DH, but your family will surely want to help.:hugs:

Heart,
Sending you lots of light and praying that all is well, including your glucose test.

Davies,
That is so exciting to feel the baby moving!

Bumpy,
Good luck on your Downs risk test results. I'm sure it will all be good news.

Petitpas,
Thanks for giving me a rough estimate of what to expect. I cannot wait to see a shrimp!!!

Sara.
:hugs:
Thank goodness DH is returning next week. It must be so challenging, but remember you are not alone.... Baby is inside of you!!! You are a strong girl. Please try to plan an enjoyable day for yourself and listen to the advice of others and invite Ben and Jerry over, lol.

Fili,
It's good that you got some answers, though I see it has led to more questions. FXed for you this cycle!!! I like you posting here and hope you cont. to do so.

Never,
Congrats on your wedding (even if you don't care about it)!!!

Mom2,
Be safe!

AFM,
I convinced Dr. K to give me a super early scan. We saw a sac and a yolk sac. Dr. K believes I am about 4.5 weeks along, not 5. Since DH and I were NTNP the same cycle as an early MC, I am not sure when I ovulated. This would mean I ovulated very late (CD22 or so), but it is possible since my hormones and emotions were crazy after my very early MC.

Dr. K will give me weekly ultrasounds to help me combat my high anxiety levels until I depart on our month long holiday. I do feel much better seeing the pregnancy progress, and that it implanted in a good location. I won't feel elated until I see a hb, as I have seen a sac before and nothing developed. Still, I am very happy and relieved!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- tornado warnings are scary- hoping you have a nice basement to hide out in?

Heart- huge hugs, I know you are going to be fine but it sucks to have to stay there for awhile, if it ever got to be too many contractions there are things to do to stop it and the work well (so my dr says). Wonder if the glucose drink made them happen more?
Also, on my babycenter chats, tons of those girls have bh all the time, so much so that one girl thought something was wrong as she hadn't had any yet (it's a rainbow forum)

Fili- my lining and everything was always great, just kept having early mc for no reason. Try and do iui, for the slim case you would have hostile cervical mucous ( you can't tell if you have it or not, really not a way to). They said my cm looked great but I still think it was hostile as out of 3 months in Clomid only the third time worked when I did iui. 

Glad you are staying!!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat - congrats!!! What you saw this early is awesome!! And weekly scans are the best. 

Croy- isn't it crazy to see a big kick? Glad you are feeling better about the trip!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat that's just brilliant to see a yolk sac and a sac this early, honestly that is such a good sign whether your 4.5 or 5 is irrelevant if you ask me at this stage. NONE of my pregnancies have shown that, that early. I think this is your sticky bean!!! :yipee:
Hopeful I am working on the iui business! I think nearer the time, maybe when i go for my first scan next Thursday (why so early??? - I'll be cd 9) i will ask about it. Are you feeling both your babies kick now! Do they kick together!!?


----------



## sara1

Kat- Those are great results for an early scan! I had my first a 4w6d and all they could see was the sac. Sounds right on track. I'm thrilled they're going to scan you every week.. it will be reassuring and and fun to watch the progress!

Fili- I am very very glad you are staying :happydance:
Heart: Lurking for updates :hugs:

afm: My mood has turned me into the human blob... I couldn't even motivate myself to leave the house to buy the ice cream (although I will be getting some tomorrow, and I thank you all for your very sage advice!). I stuffed myself with pasta instead. Me Cow!


----------



## KatM

Hopeful, Fili and Sara,
Thanks for making me feel hopeful about this PG!!! I pray it is my sticky bean!!!

Fili,
I hope you get your IUI.

Sara,
Pasta is always comforting as well. Please go out and about tomorrow to keep your spirits up.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - i totally agree with the other ladies. I know how desperate I was to see more than was possible at my early scans. As the weeks passed baby kept growing, but even when we had seen the positive growth, I wanted to see more. I think it is natural to want to see a baby that tells you "this is it - this IS your forever baby" I hope that this is it for you, and so far EVERYTHING is pointing to that. I am glad you can get scans. I loved having my weekly reassurance. I never thought I would feel ok going more than once a week but it was 8 weeks between 12 and 20 weeks and now its been another 4 since I have seen him and honestly, it gets much easier to trust its going ok.

I know the early days pass painfully slowly but I hope that you can keep busy and distracted until the next scan :) When have your pregnancies ended before? Do you have a date in mind that you feel like you might be able to take a deep breath and begin to relax? I know for me that 6 weeks was our big date because my losses had all be just before that.


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - go get the ice cream! 

fili - they check to see how many follies and initial sizes so they can get a baseline to determine growth and how many (they should be checked about 4 days after that first u/s too I think it was)? if they aren't growing fast they may up your dose (at least they do on injectibles - when i was on clomid i was always on the same amount). then they check them a third time and if they are big enough, will trigger. unless they grow fast right away, then you may just have 2 follie checks before trigger.

croy - my big date was 6 weeks too - wonder if that's the same for you Kat?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful that makes sense xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hi ladies! :)
Kat- that is great news! How exciting to see the sac and yolk this early! And you are so lucky to get weekely scans! :D
Happy 5 weeks Krippy :)
Happy 7 weeks Sara...and you are not alone in having those extra emotional days! :p 
Happy 32 weeks Pip :)
Happy 21 weeks Never :)
Happy 23 weeks Pups :)
Happy V-Day Heart! I am holding good thoughts for you today! :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks for all the "happy 8 weeks" wishes! Here's my 8 week bloat/bump from this morning. I am normally curvy (big hips and booty), but my tummy is usually flat! I have a feeling I'm gonna get huge! :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Lovely bump tuckie!! yay you're going to be seriously bumpalicious!


----------



## tuckie27

Yes fili, bumpalicious is right! I'm still thinking a lot of it is bloat, but I know I have already gained quite a bit of lbs. already too so hopefully I don't just totally balloon the next 7 months! I'm short too, about 5'3 :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww well it will all be worth it in the end! You'll look beautiful I'm sure!


----------



## heart tree

Hey girls, just wanted to post a quick update. I'm finally home. It was a long day. 7 hours to be exact that I was out of the house. I didn't have one contraction the entire time I was there. They did the lovely ffn test that Hopeful had yesterday. It wasn't awful, but I didn't love it either. They tested for amniotic fluid, UTI, protein in my urine and all came back normal. From the outside, my cervix looked closed and healthy. The ultrasound showed no funneling and no fluid in the cervical canal, however the cervix itself looked shorter. 2.4 to be exact. But they did it on a machine that wasn't as high tech as the one I've been going to. So they said before I start progesterone, they want me to get the scan on Monday at the regular place I've been going. Their machines are better. They didn't seem worried. They said I might just have a dynamic cervix that fluctuates but that is strong. But for now, I'm still on bed rest.

Haven't gotten the results from the glucose test back. Not sure I'll get them today. I'm exhausted. I have to do a little work now, but will catch up later. xo


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- that news sounds great and hoping you can get test results tomorrow? Cervix probably looked smaller in the crappy machine and mm are such tiny measurements anyway that maybe you are 2.7 or more...


----------



## puppycat

Glad you're home Heart. Take it easy, no rushind round. Work can wait!


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - I felt big from early on too, but the bloat seemed to get replaced with real bump in time so I didn't get too much bigger until quite a while later. Its so fun to see that bump growing though! I was in maternity pants from about 10 weeks because my pants were just too uncomfortable to wear after that, but I had been in the belly band for a few weeks before that too!
Thanks for posting, you look adorable! Have you told people yet or are you waiting? That was the only downside to showing early for me. We didn't announce until 13 weeks so I had to try and hide the bump before that. I had been very open about my previous m/c's and people knew we were adopting so I don't think anyone wold have asked they probably just thought I ha got a bit chubby! ha ha!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - We posted at the same time. I am so glad you are home and things are looking good. Stay on that couch lady and put your feet up! I am sure the glucose test will be fine, did they think that the glucose drink might have triggered it today?
Glad you can have the scan at your usual place soon to get a more accurate idea of where things are at.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- thats a cute bump!


----------



## tuckie27

Glad you're home Heart, hope the better macine gives you a bit longer measurement!
Croy- Since we're stationed here in TX and all our friends and family are in CA, no one has seen my belly Lol I did text that same pic to my mom (we told our parents) and she said she could definitely tell and wasn't surprised because she showed early with all of us and blamed it on us being short-waisted and pear shaped :p I remembered her telling me that with my first pregnancy because I was showing by 8 or 9 weeks with that one too...I think the other Army wives might think I'm getting chubby though! Hahaha!


----------



## heart tree

Popping in again. Just to clarify, I didn't have any contractions today at all. I just told my doctor that I had been having them along with cramping and she wanted to monitor me. She's a very conservative doctor and is always going to go with more tests rather than less. Fine by me.

Funny thing was when I gave them my pee sample, they kept telling me I was dehydrated and needed to drink more water as dehydration caused contractions. I had to keep telling every nurse that I was dehydrated today because I hadn't had anything to eat or drink before the glucose test and normally I drink a ton of water. Oddly, the dehydration kept the contractions away. I get my contractions when my bladder is full and about to burst. Go figure.

Ok, back to work. Can't wait to catch up. I see that Kat had a great scan today and Tuckie posted a picture which I have yet to look at. 

(I had B&B withdrawals today!)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Tornadoes mom2!!! :shock: do you have those bunker things and.. I wish I could be whisked away in one to the land of oz and emerald city for a bit of escapism....
> 
> Thinking about you hearty x x x x x

:haha: If tornadoes would take me to oz I'd stand outside! We have a basement. But there's never been a tornado in my town, so I'm not too worried. They tend to go either East or West of us. :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Glad to hear your ok Heart, sounds like a very long stressful day though... make dh give you a foot massage!

That's a great pic Tuckie


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Great news Heart! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart glad you're ok x x x


----------



## petitpas

Seriously, heart. Happy vagina day was supposed to be a jokey phrase of celebration, not an encouragement to go get that part of your anatomy examined in every way possible :nope: aiaiai

I'm so glad everything came up negative, though. Especially that test hopeful had, too. I remember reading up about it when Jessa had hers for the triplets and it is supposed to be rather accurate :thumbup:

I actually smiled when I read you heard another baby being born. That must have felt so special!


----------



## petitpas

Oh, and not much growth to report today although I do feel bigger and my fundal height is spot on:

At 32 weeks
Bust measurement 40" 
Under bust 35"
Belly measurement 40"
Total weight gain so far 8kg


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Seriously, heart. Happy vagina day was supposed to be a jokey phrase of celebration, not an encouragement to go get that part of your anatomy examined in every way possible :nope: aiaiai

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Heart gave all new meaning to V-day! :haha:


----------



## KatM

Croy,
Thanks for the reassurance Hon.
My breathe easier date will be when I see the heartbeat and a fetal pole. My MCs were @6 weeks and before.

Tuckie,
Thanks for the support!
I think your baby bump looks cute. Who cares how much you gain? I love it!

Heart,
Great to hear everything went great today. I misunderstood and thought you were having contractions. It's good to know that you weren't. Good luck on your regular scanner on Monday.


----------



## Krippy

Love all of the baby bumps!

Glad you are doing well Heart and the appt went well!

Hugs KatM! We are almost there! Scans are not too far away now! 

So my SIL is pregnant with their second and due in December too...Is it weird that I am kind of jealous/bent out of shape that we are pregnant at the same time? I don't know how I feel right now...I am bawling right now. Ugghhh pregnancy hormones! I know the world doesn't revolve around me but...


----------



## croydongirl

krippy - don't feel bad. It can be hard to share the pregnancy spotlight when you have been though so much. I think that you want to know that everything is going ot be ok, and I am sure a part of you will be worrying that something will go wrong for you and you might have to watch her pregnancy go smoothly. Maybe not, I am just saying that I would be feeling that way.


----------



## Krippy

That is exactly how I am feeling Croy! You said exactly what I was feeling! They just announced it on facebook and she is maybe 7 weeks maybe less. They just don't have a care in the world and now I am sitting crying bc I feel guilty for being upset. I am just going to eat some junk food and go to bed....sigh


----------



## croydongirl

Enjoy your junk food. Sometimes there is no better medicine. I think its ok to have a sad moment, but then you need to recognise that this IS your time. That today you are pregnant with a perfect baby and even though they are without a care in the world you can find happiness in this time for you. Even though it might be laced with fear for a little time to come I hope you can find your joy :)


----------



## Krippy

Thank you Croy! I do have so much joy...it just is sometimes overwhelmed by grief! I appreciate your words and understanding. It means the world to me!


----------



## croydongirl

We all get it. I have two sets of friends both due a few weeks after us (on the same day as each other) who got pregnant the first month of trying. While I am super excited for all of them, I feel sad that I am sharing this time with them because my experience after so many losses is just so different. 
I think when you are pregnant after RL you carry a very strange burden of fear and extreme hope. 

That's why the women on this thread are just so amazing. No judgement here just love and support and understanding. Glad you are here to join us, and I am looking forward to a time many months from now when you are giving the hope talk to another scared mama-to-be while you watch your belly growing :)

Hugs to you xx

I am never on here Friday nights, it so quiet. Hubs got company seats for the Mariners baseball game so he took his work team and I am home alone. Was hoping to get some home work done online so I wouldn't have to do it this weekend, but the school server is down. Boo! Oh well, least I can go to bed early and not have to feel bad about hubs having a boring Friday night :) ha ha!


----------



## Krippy

I am always at home alone night as my DH is a chef so works nights and weekends. I am going to bed early...junk food happened but maybe not the best idea. Not feeling too hot right now lol...Loving it though! lol It is always quite here most evenings, I find most people are on here while they are at work! hahaha! I don't work so I am always on here... I need to find a life! Soon we will all be too busy with babies in our arms, etc.! :)


----------



## puppycat

Krippy my SIL is due 3 weeks after us so i know how you feel.

She did have 2 MMC's though so she probably felt like i'd stolen her thunder. We didnt really discuss our losses with family, how do you start that conversation, you know?

I did tell her when they had their scan that we had actually been trying 13months with 3 losses. Think she was shocked considering we have a child already. People assume if you have done it once you can do it again. Not so.


----------



## pink80

Krippy I know how you feel about your SIL being pregnant - it is always in your mind that if yours go wrong it will be made harder by watching their pregnancies continue. My little sister found out she was pregnant 2 weeks after me in my last pregnancy and when I had another MC, it almost killed me to listen to her moaning about how much she hates being pregnant. It would have been my due date on Monday and obviously she is about ready to pop and I can't wait for her to have the baby but it's been a long painful 9 months!!

But you won't go through that because you'll both be having babies in December and they will have eachother forever and hopefully be close, which will be lovely for them :hugs: xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Glad your back home and ok Heart. Enjoy resting up x


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies just catching up from last nights chat and can't remember half of what I read!!!

Glad u are staying on this thread fili you will be a proper member in a few weeks anyway and I love the humour you bring to the table!

Heart, glad everything's ok have been thinking of you.

Kat great scan, I'm glad they are looking after you!

Nice pic tuckie! I was quite bloated at 8 weeks and then it went and now it's quite small in the mornings but I look huge by bed time!

Sara sorry you are feeling down, I would be feeling very lonely too but the countdown is on now till hubby is back! I agree with the other girls, pjs, girls flicks, chocolate and ice cream is the way forward! Plus you have us girls to keep you company!!!!

So I was all excited thinking I was in 2nd tri now and that it started at 13 weeks but a lot of ppl say 14 weeks. Anyone know what is right?


----------



## petitpas

Bumpy, you're in second tri! Because I say so :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Second tri bumps!!! :dohh: do you have pregnancy brain!? :haha: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Haha yeah we'll go with that....sounds better!!!

Thankyou everyone for your reassuring words regarding my downs syndrome test results yesterday, got my letter today, low risk 1 in 100,000. :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Morning girls!

Krippy- I agree with the other girls and those kids will be great friends and get to play together at family stuff. I do understand how it could be irritating that she is preg at same time though

Pip- your measurements are great! I just can't believe that ducky will be here so soon. Is there anything else you need to do to be ready? 

Bumpy - you are second tri - some say it's 13 and others 14 weeks. It's the same with third tri, either 27 or 28 weeks I think? Some say 26 as its between 26 and 27 It's because 40 weeks doesn't divide by 3 evenly.


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Bumpy!!!! Just brilliant! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, we still need tons of stuff :rofl:
I'm putting together a list and hope to place one big online order just before ducky arrives.

We have the cot and lots of clothes, though, so that's something.

What do you still need?


----------



## sara1

You're definitely 2nd tri Bumpy... Great news about your downs test !!!

Krippy- Must be wonderful to have a chef for a husband, although I suppose the hours are brutal on a relationship. Does he cook fabulous meals for you?

Afm, In order to combat my mood I turned to that other esteemed refuge (after junk food and chick flicks) of women everywhere and went shopping. The good news, I got a killer pair of shoes, the bad news, I've gained weight already... although with the steroids I guess it's par for the course. I hate not being able to exercise! I've always loved to eat, but I balance it out by being active. My doc has me barred me from doing anything but sit on my ass for the first trimester so now I jut eat :)


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the great test results Bumpy!

Yes Sara he does cook for me but the hours are rough...but what can you do right?

Thanks for all the support girls. I am feeling much better this morning and a litte guilty that I was so upset but hey that is what pregnancy hormones do right? lol

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend! I was hoping for some sun here but it looks like clouds this morning. Hope that it gets nicer


----------



## heart tree

Good morning everyone. 

Bumpy those numbers are amazing! You just passed another milestone in this journey. And I agree, you are in the second tri. There is no hard and fast rule as there are varying opinions. I'm counting 27 weeks as the 3rd tri. 

Krippy I'd feel the same way as you are feeling. Like the others have said, it is awful to think she will have a normal pregnancy and you might not. But I think on top of it, I would just be feeling down right jealousy. I've been really jealous of friends who have been pregnant during the past 4 years when I kept having losses. But I'm lucky in the fact that none of my friends are pregnant right now. If one were due around the same time as me, I would feel like some of my thunder had been stolen. We've worked so much harder to get where we are and it seems to me that we deserve the spotlight all to ourselves just this once. I'm not a big attention whore, but there is something nice about being the pregnant one. Kind of like being the bride on your wedding day. It's your time alone. 

I'm usually on here at night but I was too exhausted after yesterday. I'm in the same time zone as you. Most of our ladies across the pond are snugly in bed. 

Tuckie I love your bump pic. Get ready. Soon you won't recognize yourself!

Kat, I wanted to say yesterday that I think your scan is very encouraging. I know that you've been here before, but with my 6 week losses, there was something very noticeably wrong with the sacs. I'm feeling very positive for you. And I'm so glad you convinced your doc for weekly scans. What's the next scan date? I have you down for April 23 I think. 

Sara I can't exercise either. I couldn't in the first tri because of a blood clot. I finally started exercising around week 14 and then had to abruptly stop at week 20. I'm an avid exerciser and it's been really hard for me. One of my dreams was to have a fit pregnancy. It's a dream I have to let go of and focus on having a healthy baby. My mom and husband keep reminding me that it's temporary and that I've always been really disciplined about eating healthy and exercising. They both remind me that they have no doubt that I'll get back to my routine quickly after the baby is born. My husband has already promised to watch the baby so I can go the gym or yoga. Let's both try to think of this as a mandatory vacation. And shopping is truly the next best thing! Shop away. 

Fili, I soooo want you to stay here. Sounds like you are going to. Don't forget, you were one of the founding members of this thread. You were pregnant on this thread with us. You'll be back here officially soon anyway. No need to leave unless it's too hard for you, which it doesn't seem to be. When some women join this thread who aren't pregnant I like to warn them that we talk a lot about being pregnant. This isn't a thread I could have been on if I wasn't pregnant. Those jealous feelings would have creeped in. But I know you and I know you're ok with it. I think I saw you ask why you would be scanned on cd 9. Maybe it was in your journal. Not sure if you got an answer. But basically they want to keep an eye on your follies and keep track of their size. It's possible you could OV earlier than cd 14 on Clomid so they want to measure and time everything properly. They do the trigger shot based on the follie size. They want to make sure to trigger you 36 hours before you would OV. This way they can make sure to force the eggs to pop at the right time. I still think you should do IUI with it. They'll wash his sperm and you'll get the best swimmers going right to the egg without having to muck about in the vagina and cervix where a large portion of the sperm die. For women who get pregnant easily, like us, I think IUI is an awesome way to fast track a pregnancy. It's a whole lot cheaper than IVF too. 

Pip and Mom2 you were right. I sure did make V day vagina day! It could have been a lot worse as it was Friday the 13th. I was even in room 13! My vagina is a little sore from that speculum today. I much prefer gel!

Can I just say OMFG to the body pillow? Where have you been all my life? I used it on the couch for my lounging around during the day and then I brought it to bed last night. I haven't slept that well for my entire pregnancy. No hip pain at all. And even though we have a queen sized bed, there seems to be plenty of room for my hubby. Thank you Hopeful, Croy and Pip for making me see the light. I love that thing!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks so much Heart! I love that I can go on here and be totally honest about how I am feeling and you all understand! Makes me feel a little less crazy and a little less guilty.

I ordered a new body pillow off of Amazon and I am so excited for it to get here. My other body pillow doesn't have enough support and I can't wait to sleep with it ! They are so comfortable!


----------



## heart tree

Oops just read my post and noticed that autocorrect changed your name to Krispy! :rofl: Sorry about that! Damn you autocorrect!

I have to edit it. I hate seeing typos. 

Do you have a pillow picked out? Based on Hopeful and Croy's recommendations I bought the same one they did off of Amazon. The Comfort U pillow.


----------



## sara1

Heart- My doctor has me sitting around for exactly the same reason... a clot. I'm itching for my next scan to see if it's been absorbed... I haven't had any blood from it and strangely I'm not too worried about it... more annoyed actually. 

Had a good emotional Skype session with DH in China... got a good cry out of it which I think I'd been holding in a little too long. Feel a tiny little bit guilty though... Him watching me cry on a computer screen from 10,000 miles away couldn't have been easy. Sometimes I get so wrapped up in what's going on with me I have to remind myself how hard it is for him to be there... poor guy. 

Phase two of my "combat holiday blues' is about to get underway... I'm going to watch 'Out of Africa' and give myself a facial. Honestly things could be worse:)

Hope everybody's enjoying the weekend!


----------



## heart tree

Sara I want to enjoy phase 2 with you! It sounds perfect!

I've cried on video with my husband. I did it when he was in Europe a few weeks ago and I found out about my short cervix. I did it again a few days later when my mom left. It didn't even occur to me to feel guilty. I think he would rather me cry to him than hold it in no matter how many miles away we are. It must be hard for them to see, but they also must feel like they are helping. I know my husband has felt so helpless during this journey. The one thing he is able to do is be my sounding board and my shoulder to cry on even if it's a computer screen. It gives them some control back. 

Isn't a cry a great thing? I love getting a good cry out!


----------



## sara1

You know it's funny I never thought of it like that. Actually I was thinking it would make him feel powerless because he's so far away and can't hold me while I cry (when he starts to get frustrated with the lack of progress on these trips I want to swoop in with a cape, and hate not being able to) But I think maybe you're right.... he always manages to bring me round and make me smile in the end.

I think I'll send him a picture of me in my pink clay face mask:) That's ridiculous enough to make anyone laugh!


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, do it! And post the pic for us too! LOL


----------



## Krippy

I good use a good laugh Sara! Pls post it! 

I got the Boppy Prenatal Total Body Pillow!
 



Attached Files:







Boppyprenatal.jpg
File size: 1.7 KB
Views: 34


----------



## heart tree

I was eyeing that one too. It got great reviews!


----------



## sara1

Doesn't get much more ridiculous than this!


----------



## KatM

Krippy,
It's very understandable that you would be upset that your SIL gets to be in all her ignorant 1st time pregnancy bliss and that she is due near when you are. My next scan will actually be this Friday. I had one yesterday. They saw a sac and a yolk sac... more than ever before!

Bumpy,
Thank Hon.
Yay for 2nd trimester!!! 13 weeks makes sense to me. 
Great news about your Down's risk.

Sara,
I love the pic. You actually look lovely with a face mask on.
Sorry you can't exercise. I love being active and exercise daily, so I understand. I would, like you, however do anything for a healthy baby. Shopping was a good idea.

Heart,
It's good to hear, given all your previous losses, that you get to have the spotlight all to yourself.

Thanks for the reassurance about my scans, though my blighted ovum looked normal. This time I made it to yolk sac... so fetal pole and heartbeat should be next. My scan has been moved up to this Friday, the 20th. I'll be at the end of 5weeks about. I hope it isn't too early. Dr. K is so sweet that if it is too early, he will probably scan again on the 23rd.

What brand body pillow are you all enjoying?

AFM,
I am actually, somewhat, enjoying my PG and allowing myself to feel some hope. I spent waaaaay to much time googling yolk sac yesterday. DH is super excited. Like I said, we have never seen a yolk sac before and are praying this is IT!!! I will feel more assured when we see the fetal pole and the heart beat.


----------



## heart tree

Sara you look great! I wish I looked that good with a mask on. You must be a model underneath all of that goop. 

Kat, a yolk sac is extremely encouraging. I think you should be able to at least see a fetal pole by Friday and possibly a hb. With this pregnancy I got a scan at exactly 5 weeks and they saw a gestational sac but no yolk sac. Then at 5+4 they saw an irregular gestational sac, no yolk sac and possibly a fetal pole but couldn't tell. Then at 6 weeks they saw everything including a hb. So at 4+5 you are already way ahead of where I was.


----------



## Krippy

Sara you do look great! I am a mess this weekend...bad hair, sweats, and all!

I am so glad Kat that you are having a great day! Enjoy being pregnant everyday...it feels so good! :) Congrats on the positive scan...can't wait to see your next one!


----------



## heart tree

Krippy it's almost noon and I'm still in my pjs and just realized I haven't brushed my teeth yet. I think I beat you! Gonna go brush now. Eeewwww. 

Do you have a scan scheduled yet?


----------



## sara1

Thanks ladies, but the reality is the mask hides the greasy skin, the towel hides the lanky hair... It's the best I've looked in weeks, I may start going out in public like this... Spa chic! 
Especially with Dh gone I've been living in pj's and sweats...no shaving either!

Kat- I can't wait for you to get your next scan... You're going to come out beaming I'm positive. It's great that you are able to start enjoying it with your DH!


----------



## heart tree

I think you are onto something Sara. Let's start a new spa chic fashion trend. We'll start seeing all the celebrities doing it. And we don't have to tell anyone that the trend stems from trying to hide the ravages of pregnancy hormones! I need to go buy a mask.


----------



## sara1

:haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- isn't that pillow amazing? So glad you love it! 

Sara- you are beautiful! And making me want to put a mask on too. 

I actually showered today and washed my hair and looked in the mirror, down there.... Holy shit, jungle, got out shaver and clipper immediately. I can't see by looking down so the mirror and just guessing had to do ;)

Pip- I still have a ton to get too but luckily have a lot of time. research it all on baby bargains book and google and save each site to my iPhone so I'm ready to just go to the store and buy when I get there. Sounds like you have the major things though? 

Bumpy- congrats on the test results too! It's such a relief...

I need to order a rocking chair, just found out lead time is 4-6 weeks or 8-10 weeks depending on store, but I'm going to buy from the less lead time store that said they would price match the cheapest store so hoping to do that today or tomorrow. 
Here's the chair:
https://www.usababymn.com/bestchairbilana.php
It's tall enough to rest your head on it (most of the upholstered ones aren't)
And SO comfy- after trying out over 30 chairs


----------



## heart tree

Just showered, shaved, pumiced my feet and brushed my teeth! I'm on a roll. Laying out in the sun now. 

I love that chair! I haven't tried any out yet. I don't think I can fit an upholstered one in the nursery. I was thinking of getting a dutalier one. I've been looking on craigslist for a used one but haven't found a nice one yet.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful, that glider looks super comfy! I'm jealous!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, we're sitting here in a tornado watch. The rain is coming down and the thunder is rolling, but that's it so far. So bored. Can't leave the house.


----------



## heart tree

Mom2 stay safe! Wish you could enjoy some of this California sun with me to help your Vitamin D!


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- I scare my hubby with my green masks, at least you don't look like a swamp creature in yours! :p My hubby has been gone too (training) and I have been using retail therapy as my coping mechanism...Went to Target twice this week, love that place! I'm too scared to workout too :/ I think that's why I've gained quite a bit so far; eating every few hours to ward off nausea and not doing much but sitting on my ass. I was doing Zumba and had almost a whole month left paid for when I got my BFP, but there's way too much jumping so I said forget it.

Hopeful- That chair looks super comfy! :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- chair is 37.5 in wide compared to a nice size dutalier around 29-30 in wide, I can't fit either in nursery ;) will go room next to it. For dutalier I love 
Matrix too, here's example in the Xl version, it's super comfy! I think the "grand" means it has the arms upholstered rather than just wood

https://www.nurturecenter.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3170

Mom2- I saw that band of storms on tv and thought about you! Hope it goes around you and not up to MN. 

Tuckie- I love target. My roommate from college always said you seem to spend $100 in there no matter what you buy 

So dh agreed on the chair but in a light creamy color as all our other couches and chairs are med/dark brown. Color similar to this (and we have dogs shedding white hair so will hide it)
https://www.kids-n-cribs.com/gliders-recliners/best-chairs/best-chairs-braxton-swivel-glider-4087


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Your roommate is right! My mom and I have always noticed that too! I think the marketing psychologists working Target must be brilliant! :) I like that chair too and I love the light creamy color, plus I'm sure baby spit up would show up a lot more on a dark color anyways! :p


----------



## sara1

Ohhh looking at those chairs has me dying to start on the nursery decorating... But I'm a bit superstitious and won't even by maternity clothes till I'm second tri!
I just spent 2 hours gazing at Robert Redford on the Kenyan savannah... I feel like a new woman and I think I just got my sex drive back... Pity I'm not allowed to entertain such thoughts for another 5 weeks! 

Stay safe Mom2!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- if you get a dutalier that BRU has on display (not the floor model but just not a special order) you can get it in 7-10 days. 
I liked https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3012839
In the lighter color it comes in

I'm going with upholstered as I may be too big to sleep in a bed at some point and I want to try and rock with 2, at least when they are a bit older so I can read to them. Kinda scared to rock with two infants in case one slipped...


----------



## petitpas

Sara, you look great! :haha:
Try not to worry about the weight for now. I was on steroids during first tri, too, but the hunger calmed down a lot once I stopped. I wasn't allowed to exercise until recently, either. Now I just do a little yoga. Ok, I have a pregnancy that dislikes sweets but I could have put on more weight without having to worry. I think that at this point you should just put the scales out of your mind. Puff!

Tuckie, I got a note off my doctor at the beginning of my pregnancy and that helped me stop my gym membership without the usual penalty. Maybe your gym will give you a refund or let you postpone that month until after you give birth?

Hopeful, I just looked at your chair... what on earth is a 'transitional' design?


----------



## sara1

Hubby must have gotten the pic in China... I just got a text that reads "trick or treat?" :haha:


----------



## Krippy

heart tree said:


> Krippy it's almost noon and I'm still in my pjs and just realized I haven't brushed my teeth yet. I think I beat you! Gonna go brush now. Eeewwww.
> 
> Do you have a scan scheduled yet?

My first scan is April 23rd @ 6.3 weeks...just need it to get here!


----------



## tuckie27

Peti- I didn't think of that. It's been awhile now and it wasn't a regular gym, it's like a dance studio that held Zumba classes at nights, but I know the instructors pretty well, so maybe I'll just explain :)


----------



## heart tree

You'll get there Krippy. It's right around the corner. I put your scan date on the front page. 

Trick or treat Sara? I'll take the treat! I think you should too. In the form if ice cream!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, it looks like the storms went totally around us. The sun came out and we have no wind at all. Surrounding towns got hit with hard thunderstorms, but nothing here. Praise God!


----------



## Neversaynever

Mom...so pleased the storms missed you :thumbup:

Sara...love the pic :haha:

Krippy...totally normal to feel that way...not long till your scan :hugs:

Heart..check you out doing the maintenance :haha:

Hopeful...I am struggking to see the nether regions these days but I just had to trim and guess too :rofl:

Kat...yolk sac is encouraging...keep the PMa up :hugs:

Davies...you are quiet..you ok?

Pink...hope the :sick: isn't too harsh on you

Pip..hows ducky doing?

Pups...we finally met and it was fab :friends:

Em...you are quiet in here too

FIli...:hugs:

Bumpy...who cares...second tri baby :wohoo:

Jen...roll on Tuesday for broadband eh?

Tracie...how is diva these days?

:hi: to anyone I have no doubt missed :dohh:

AFM...dreading going back to work after two weeks off and not knowing what duties I'll be undertaking as I won't be allowed to work in class. Happy Sunday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Never, look forward to lots of relaxing paperwork and tea breaks whenever you want them :D

Ducky's fine! He hiccoughs a lot, squirms, kicks and sleeps. My belly button is on the verge of outing itself and I am looking for a remedy for restless legs. I've just found out how to pee again so that is a total bonus :happydance:
Soon I'll be having an internal scan to check the placenta position again. For the first time with an internal scan I am tempted to leave my garden as is so I can go for a wax soon... dirtbag or what!?

Mom, fab news on the storms passing by! :thumbup: I think that if it was me I'd have been living in the basement all day. I'm a wuss!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies quiet on here today for once! Hope everyone is having a fab weekend!

Mom2 glad the weather has eased and you are safe!
Sara loving the face mask you defo are a looker!

Hi everyone else, Ive moved up a box whooohoooo! X


----------



## puppycat

Wow it's been so quiet in here! I thought after 2 days i'd have loads to catch up on.

We certainly did, Never! And it was awesome!!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2 so glad you are safe and sound!

Pip, leave the garden! They've seen it all. They can deal. So glad you found a way to pee! I read about it in your journal. What a relief. Literally!

Congrats on moving up a box Bumps!

Puppy and Andrea any good stories from yesterday? Was there a lot of belly assaulting?

My girlfriend came over with her one month old baby last night. She brought me tulips, 3 kinds of soup, fresh bread, magazines, and most importantly, chocolate! Her baby is so little! It made me a little scared about what's to come. My friend is painfully sleep deprived and while she loves being a mom, there are a lot of things she misses about her old life. It wasn't exactly what I wanted to hear. I want to hear that it's the best thing in the world and life couldn't be better. But the good thing is that she's going to give me their co-sleeper as they plan to put the baby in her crib in two months time. That just saved me $120!!!


----------



## puppycat

Andrea bought me a lovely bunch of flowers. I was so touched. I'm looking at them now in the vase. :)

Yes we had a good grope! :haha: belly hugs and saw Andrea jump a few times when oopsie kicked her! We had lots of giggles about oopsie being 'the little fucker that grew'!


----------



## heart tree

Love it! Did you call each other by your real names or screen names?


----------



## Neversaynever

puppycat said:


> Andrea bought me a lovely bunch of flowers. I was so touched. I'm looking at them now in the vase. :)
> 
> Yes we had a good grope! :haha: belly hugs and saw Andrea jump a few times when oopsie kicked her! We had lots of giggles about oopsie being 'the little fucker that grew'!

Glad you liked the flowers...did Laura like the books?

Jump...I almost shat myself...feels sooo weird feeling the kicks rather than ripples but I love it :cloud9:

Gotta love that line...Oopsie...the little fucker that grew :rofl: it made me go back and read my journal and remind me how much of a rollercoaster this has been and you Amanda chatting to me reassuring me in the early days when I should have been tucked up in bed :haha:

I called her pups by mistake a couple of times but then used the real name :haha:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh yeh and the books! Gah we're so spoilt! Thought of everything didn't she?!

Yeh i was Pups but it just felt odd being anything other than that tbh! Lol

I did call Pip her screen name a few times but i think NSN and AMU have such long names that it was natural to use their real names. And Dee of course.


----------



## heart tree

I think I would call you Pups too! How funny. But I usually call Andrea by her real name because her screen name is too long. 

Sounds like a fab time. I wish we all lived closer together. I want to meet everyone!


----------



## puppycat

The weird thing is 'Puppy' is DH's nickname because he was the baby in his bike club. Cat was my nickname although it never gets used anymore tbh. Now i'm just Spraggle usually!


----------



## sara1

Sounds like you guys had a fabulous time! I'm jealous too... would love to get together with all the BnB girls

Heart- Any mom of a two month old is frazzled but your experience wont be the same as hers. As tired as you will surely be, in a way once you give birth you will be able to get back a little normalcy after the confines of bedrest. While most new moms feel suddenly house bound compared to their lives before, you'll be able to get out more, not less... a little silver lining:)


----------



## heart tree

That's a great point Sara! I hadn't thought of it that way! You are so right. I'll be able to take her on walks. What freedom! I appreciate your perspective. 

You also gave lovely advice on the RMC thread today. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm so jealous! How fun to get together with BnB ladies! 

We did end up getting a pretty good storm last night that made me get my kids from upstairs and bring them to the main floor. We had quarter size hail that had be praying for my car and roof, but the wind wasn't bad, thank God.


----------



## heart tree

Glad everyone is ok including your car Mom2!!

You moved from earthquake alley to tornado alley! Which is scarier? 

I moved from hurricane alley to earthquake alley. Earthquakes are much scarier to me because you have no advanced warning and you have no sense of how big they are going to be once one starts shaking. It doesn't help that they are always telling us that we're overdue for the "big one."


----------



## hopeful23456

Glad the storm wasn't too bad mom2! Is the car and roof ok?

Pups, nsn and pip- was it you three that got together? Sounds like a awesome time! I would love to meet everyone too!

Heart - that is so great about the cosleeper, you won't even need a crib for a few months after she's born! I bet your friend was really frazzled, the more I read about the first 3 months, the harder it seems but I know we all can't wait! 

Hope you are doing ok Sara! Your dh will be home soon!

Pip - this is what I think they mean: transitional chair = they think they can charge you more money as it can go in any room of the house... But can't any chair? 

My puppy went into heat today, poor girl, gotta get puppy panties and now can't get her spade for another month or so? Can't remember what the vet said...


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi everyone still stalking you all and simply cannot believe how quick (probably doesnt feel to you) your pregnancys are developing and how far on you are all now - my lil man is now 15 months and walking, talking the lot now and sleeping through the night at long last :). My eldest is 19 in a week so my baby making days are definately over xxx

I just said to my hubby that funnily enough today was the day of my lmp before I got pregnant with Ollie, can you believe it it is 2 years since he was conceived !!!!


----------



## sara1

Earthquakes scare the pants off me as well! We get them here in Greece and I'm always amazed at how totally vulnerable they make me! I can't even imagine being in tornado alley... I'd be strapping myself to the pipes in the basement! I hope your car survived the bombardment Mom2


----------



## puppycat

Oops sorry Hopes, a different Pip on here!

Puppy pants sound intriguing.... :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls sorry not been about not been very well ended up seeing the out of hours doctor I had head aches sinus pains broken out in cold sores and ear ache turns out I'm run down and have a ear infection so I'm currently lying on my bean bag and kieran is kicking me and I'm sleepy knlh a few days till broadband is fitted i hope your all well xx


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
Good to hear that you are safe and that all is well.

Heart,
Sounds like you had a lovely weekend of pampering and GF time.

Tuckie,
I am sure your instructor will understand and postpone your classes for a later time.

NSN,
Hey Hon, I have decided to just lurk on your TTC thread. I no longer feel comfy being on there, since I was only trying for a few days before I got my BFP. There are so many new girls and I don't want to upset them. You being on there, as the founder however, is very encouraging. I loved it when I saw how well you were doing as it gave me hope.

I hope work is much better than you're dreading.

AFM,
Had a somewhat relaxed weekend with DH and am in a better mental state. I am still anxious, yet hopeful. 

Did anyone else's nipples begin to hurt during early pregnancy? If so, please let me know as I would find it helpful.


----------



## heart tree

Fluffy you're right, it doesn't feel fast at all. To be honest, right now it's dragging. I can't wait to be in the 3rd tri and close to the finish line. Your boy is so cute! I can't believe how big he is!!

Kat I never had sore nips, but my boobs were very sore. But I know some women have sore nipples. It's a good sign. Glad you were able to relax this weekend.


----------



## petitpas

Aw Jen, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Sara, I bet you look and feel fabulous after two days straight of pampering :D

Pups, NSN etc. - it's great you had a good time. I always enjoy my bnb meets, too. So strange to call people by their real names, though! I often forget :blush:


Hopeful, I can't decide whether that meaning is hilarious or pathetic. Seriously, transitional? Do the chairs change colours to match each room as they transitions through them? :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, Just stopping in. Its been a beautiful weekend in Seattle so we have been out and about making the most of it - we don't get sunshine very often so it's a big deal. Its actually hilarious that the temps are in the upper 50's and people are in shorts and t-shirts, convertibles with their tops down, the whole shabang! ha ha! We take what we can get.
Anyway, I posted a new belly pic on my blog so I thought I would post a link here so you can see. Certainly popping now!

https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/04/hormones-check.html


----------



## Tititimes2

croydongirl- so happy you got sunshine. Love the belly pic!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol pip! 

Croy- love the pics! I didn't know you had a blog, it's great, need to bookmark it

Mom2- that storm made its way up here, had tornado watch and the news made a huge deal about it and them the news said it was either missing us or just going away, so we just got pouring rain and a little hail.

Thanks fluffy! Your LO is adorable!

Kat- never been a person to get sore nips, just boobs, but I've heard of many girls getting them, it's a good sign!

Hi titi!


----------



## tuckie27

Jenny- Hope you feel better :hugs:
Croy- Love your bump :) and you look soo happy too!
Kat- I have the sore nips! Lol They used to get sore before my AF and I also get them along with the generally tender all over boobs when pregnant. I also have somewhat inverted nips, so I wonder if that has something to do with it? I don't have the fully innie kind, but they sometimes invert and sometimes are out like normal nips...I think this makes mine more sensitive than "normal" nips.

I'm starting to feel really gross...did anyone else get this way??? Being pregnant has thrown a serious wrench into my beauty regime and now I'm gaining weight and my skin is breaking out really bad. I have a ton of blemsihes right now :( Also:
I can't dye my hair, grey roots popping in all over the place
I'm afraid to sunbathe, so I got this pasty ass white skin 
I can't use any of the good shit on these zits like salicylic acid or benzoyl peroxide so they're just getting worse
I can't get a mani/pedi because I'm afraid of the salon fumes :/
I usually use whitening gel from my dental office on my teeth every 3-4 months and can't use that either
And I got this fat ass, bloated look going on!

That's my rant for the day...just having one of those days where I look in the mirror and go "ugh, blech!" I think the acne is mostly what is affecting my self-esteem :/


----------



## petitpas

Tucks, I think that if you go to a salon and have someone else paint your nails it isn't so bad. Or maybe have someone come to your house where you can open the window and ventilate better? You deserve something to make you feel nice :hugs:

I had bad skin during first tri but it did clear up and since then I've felt great! Of course I am expecting things to turn bad again any minute now :haha:

Kat, your breasts need to set up the milk factory for later so there are bound to be goings on there that you can feel - good stuff :thumbup:

Croy, your bump is absolutely adorable! :cloud9:


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I can sympathize really... All the progesterone has made me a greasy mess- hair, skin and it's driving me mad. Plus I feel like a lump not exercising. I did go for a mani-pedi though, my doctor said it's fine as long as the place is reasonably well-ventilated. I also spent the weekend giving myself home spa treatments to try to counteract all the pregnancy slime. Get some organic spa products and do a facial at home. Tea-tree oil may help with the acne. I know it's frustrating now, but it will all be worth it in the end! :hug:


----------



## sara1

Great Bump shot Croy!!!


----------



## ttclou25

Morning hope your all doing fab and glowing with your big bellies!!!

Motherhood and work really does take up every spare second so don't get nearly as much time to pop on. I'm breast pumping as I write lol... Ethan is great but seriously enjoy every second of sleep u can get, it's hard getting up every few hours. 

So great to see most of u past half way now. Can't wait to see birth stories next - xxxxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

so nice to see you lou!!!! glad you are well! cant believe ethan is nearly 4 weeks already!


----------



## daviess3

ah hi lou so nice to see you, bless you hope ur not to tired!! x

Hi ladies had manic weekend!!! soz not been on but all good in my world had mw today she said i look smallish but bump feels normal for 24 weeks so dont stress\!! see her in 4 weeks x


----------



## sara1

Heart- Good luck on your cervix scan today. Fx-ed for a little lengthening and a bit more leeway activity wise .


----------



## sara1

Has anybody got any good movie/chick flick recommendations? It's the last day of the long holiday weekend here and I'm bored (no work, shops are closed)... Trying to figure out what to download, but I seem to be lacking all inspiration... hit me with your favourites!


----------



## Krippy

Tuckie...I am feeling you girl! My skin is sooo bad right now, feel like I am 13 all over again. I feel chubby and bloated bc I am not working out and I feel like a cat shit in my mouth so yes I understand how you feel. Am I loving every minute of it? Yes...Am I glad that I work from home? Yes! lol

GL today Heart! 

Good morning everyone! :)


----------



## Krippy

I just watched an oldie but a goodie...Devil with the Blue Dress On with Denzel Washington. Really old but loved it!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

sara1 said:


> Has anybody got any good movie/chick flick recommendations? It's the last day of the long holiday weekend here and I'm bored (no work, shops are closed)... Trying to figure out what to download, but I seem to be lacking all inspiration... hit me with your favourites!

Hi Sara, have you seen "One day" I really enjoyed that. Also just been told at the weekend there that I should watch "water for elephants" and "the secretary" so Im going to try and get them downloaded. Thats what Im filling my days with..watching movies and reading my kindle. Just downloaded the hunger games triligoy to read x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah good luck for your scan Heart, hope you get good news about cervical length x


----------



## Krippy

I am reading Game of Thrones on my kindle right now! Love it...I downloaded The Hunger Games too and that one is next!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh I might just try that next..Game of Thrones, Im sure my husband watches that on TV just now x


----------



## Krippy

It is so good. I read the first book this weekend! And I have 3 more! lol It is a good series!


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - try the movie it's complicated (meryl streep in it) as that's a good chick flick.

tuckie - my skin was horrible, over 100 little red zits all over and super greasy in first tri.
much better now. i started using bocia cleanser, mask and moisturizer (day time one but use it at night too) and it helped. 

davies- your bump is fine! glad your dr said it was too...

i watch game of thrones sometimes with dh - it's good, saturday night live did a skit on it and it was funny because they were saying it was directed by a 13 year old who needed to have nakedness in it the whole time

good luck at cervix scan heart! will be lurking for updates


----------



## bumpyplease

Sara i love "bridesmaids" - makes me laugh out loud!


----------



## sara1

Hopeful- I agree, It's Complicated is a great chick flick... just about anything wwith Meryl Streep really:) 

I watched Game of Thrones but can't get into the book... too much sword fighting for my taste. I've been reading "The Marriage Plot" by Jeffrey Eugenides... Great stuff but I can only read for so many hours of the day:)


----------



## sara1

bumpyplease said:


> Sara i love "bridesmaids" - makes me laugh out loud!

ohhh I haven't seen that... and it sounds like something dh would certainly pass on :haha:


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi ladies - just popping in to say hi - I've just got a pos digi test and am feeling rather nervous after 3 m/c. So hoping this one sticks!! xx


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, aside from the whitening gel, I can relate to the rest of your list! My skin is FINALLY looking good again. But my roots! Oh lord, the blond highlights I thought were forming are actually gray streaks! I miss my hair color! I sit out in the sun to get vitamin D but not enough to get a tan. And I wouldn't dare do spray tan. I have a bruise underneath a toenail. It makes my big toe look disgusting. How I would love to paint over it to cover it. I read nailpolish can be absorbed into the bloodstream and many have toxins in them *I'm on the hunt for a safe brand.*All I can say is, I hear you sister!

Pip, please thank your mw for me. I started leaning forward to pee and so much more comes out! What a great trick!

Sara, if you want super girly, there's The Devil Wears Prada and Sex in the City. I've seen all of the SATC episodes and movies, but I never seem to get sick of them. You could do a marathon. Especially since you're from NY.*

My husband and I watch Game of Thrones. I'd like to read them as well as Hunger Games.*

Jen, I hope you are feeling better! I have a cold sore too right now.*

Lou, so happy to see you! You sound so busy!*

Croy I love the bump! It's so much smaller than mine. My belly button is on the verge of popping but hasn't yet. It's so amazing how different we can all look at the same gestation. I'll post my weekly bump pics on the front page of my journal later today. I post them weekly.*

Davies, I really don't think bump size is indicative of the baby's size glad your MW put you at ease.*

Davies and Croy, any scans scheduled? When are you doing the glucose test?*

Anyone else have scans coming up that aren't on the front page?*

My cervix scan is at 2pm. I'm not expecting it to be longer. It h ain't for any of my scans. I'm just hoping for it to be stable. I want to see it at the same length, closed and no funneling. That will be good news for me at this point. I'll keep you posted.*


----------



## Krippy

sara1 said:


> bumpyplease said:
> 
> 
> Sara i love "bridesmaids" - makes me laugh out loud!
> 
> ohhh I haven't seen that... and it sounds like something dh would certainly pass on :haha:Click to expand...

My DH loved it! Was laughing his head off! :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

morning ladies, woken up with a cold and a headache, hoping as i get up and going that I will feel better.
We had a couple of late nights this weekend (by late i mean about 10.30pm) but apparently two of those in a row is not good for my body! I feel like poo!

Supposed to get a haircut today but just left a message to reschedule because I don't want to have to get up and going. Lazy bum over here!

Davies - your bump is perfect Glad the midwife told you everything was measuring ok.you look fab.

Sara - It's not a romantic comedy but we watched Tower Heist this weekend and it was really good. its a comedy, probably an action comedy but its not too fast paced. Just funny. Also, as an oldie 'My father the hero' is one of my all time cheer me up movies, its so cute and so funny. Hope you find something to lift your spirits, chick.

Heart - Good luck, thinking of you today x

Tuckie - I had terrible skin the first month or so, but that pretty much stopped after that and now I am not really having and acne issues. Luckily I didn't feel like going anywhere the first tri so I didn't have to worry about making myself presentable too often. That would have made it worse. i stayed away from mirrors for a while!!

Ok - need to get some food in my belly. Baby boy is flipping out!! Happy Monday girls!


----------



## heart tree

Welcome LolaAnn. We all understand the fear of getting a new BFP. I hope this is a sticky one for you. We're happy to support you in any way you need. 

Croy I hope you feel better. It's no fun being sick, but especially when pregnant! Just awful. 

Ok, have to start my work day from the couch now. I'll check back in later. xoxo


----------



## croydongirl

Lola - Welcome!! Hoping this is your sticky bean. xx

Heart - we posted at the same time. I am doing my glucose test at my next Dr's visit on May 3rd @ 9.30am. My "fruit punch" beverage has been sitting in my fridge reminding me about it since my last appt. ha ha!

It is so crazy that all our bodies are holding these little ones in such different ways. I do think that gender can make a difference. I have a friend who had two girls and then a boy and everyone commented about how differently she carried her little boy. I guess he was higher and more in front and the girls were lower and more across the body. She said she saw the difference in her body too. Our bodies are amazing.


----------



## daviess3

Croy what about when babies in ur arse? Boy or girl lol! X

Thanks everyone for ur support I wasn't worried about my bump an she said u just get bigger an smaller people! I have def put weight on all round but I put on 11lbs now I think! 

I had an 11 o'clock bedtime to Croy an got back from mw an slept for 2 hours now have headache!! X

Sara I was going to say bridesmaids or like heart it's always satc for me! Dirty dancing pretty woman I love oldies but goodies!! X

Tuckie I have had dry skin now in last two days I have spots not horrific but there present! X


----------



## daviess3

Welcome Lola an congrats x
Heart good luck at ur scan hope I'm still awake! X
I don't no if we do a glucose test here do we ladies? I have mw at 28 weeks but noone has mentioned anything! X


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Ha ha! She carried all hers in the belly - you'll have to let us know what it means about gender when they are in your arse! ha ha!!!

I just had a gushie moment thinking about how fun it's going to be when we are seeing pics of each others little ones in just a few more months! Perhaps we cold all get Skype to have some company in the middle of the night when the world is sleeping but we are up with our little bundles and their hungry bellies! ha ha!


----------



## daviess3

Fab idea Croy love it! X


----------



## Krippy

I love it too! Skype would be so much fun! :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Glad everyone is ok including your car Mom2!!
> 
> You moved from earthquake alley to tornado alley! Which is scarier?
> 
> I moved from hurricane alley to earthquake alley. Earthquakes are much scarier to me because you have no advanced warning and you have no sense of how big they are going to be once one starts shaking. It doesn't help that they are always telling us that we're overdue for the "big one."

Neither really scare me. I've been in so many earthquakes they became "normal", and I've never been in a tornado. But I agree there's no warning with an earthquake, with tornadoes you know when they might happen, and then you know when they do happen with plenty of time to get in the basement. My house is over 100 years old, so its not going anywhere.


----------



## sara1

I'm fighting a desperate battle ladies... I'm trying to resist the urge to make chocolate souffles. I need to be locked out of the kitchen:haha:


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Thanks for the reassurance about the nips. 
I'm sorry you feel so gross =(. It's normal to feel this way with all the changes occurring. 

Tea Tree Oil roll on sticks seem to help the zits.
Why can't you sun when Pg? I didn't know that.

I hope you can do something today that will make you feel fabulous!

Peti,
Thanks for the reassurance. I was scared because during my 2nd MC, my nipples hurt right before I started to MC and continued for a week after.

Heart,
Good luck on your scan!
I think there is a brand of organic nail polish. I don't know the name, but I see ads for organic mani/pedis.

Sara, 
I am a sucker for the Twilight series. 
Otherwise, it sounds like the rest of the girls have you covered. I love the SITC series as well and recently watched both with DH, whom really enjoyed it.
Yum, make the souffles!!!

LolaAnn,
Congrats Hon! 
I know where you are coming from and this is a good thread to be on. 

AFM,
Went in for my progesterone shot today. I loooooooove my new Dr. and am so happy I went with my gut and switched. He reassured me that my under 5 week scan looked great and that he is happy with my progress. I am so excited for my scan on Friday. 

Thanks to the girls that responded to my nipple concern. I am guessing it was just coincidence that they began hurting right before my last MC, and continued throughout. I pray that is all it was.

I think I also felt MS for the 1st time and am excited about it, lol. I felt shakey, mildly nauseaus, and smelling my leftover lunch from yeserday made me gag.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Lol pip!
> 
> Croy- love the pics! I didn't know you had a blog, it's great, need to bookmark it
> 
> Mom2- that storm made its way up here, had tornado watch and the news made a huge deal about it and them the news said it was either missing us or just going away, so we just got pouring rain and a little hail.
> 
> Thanks fluffy! Your LO is adorable!
> 
> Kat- never been a person to get sore nips, just boobs, but I've heard of many girls getting them, it's a good sign!
> 
> Hi titi!

That's good that you didn't end up getting hit. Sometimes they make such a fuss and nothing happens that I have a weird feeling of disappointment and relief all wrapped up together.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - Glad you are feeling better about the nips. I think Boobs have been a different issue for all of us in pregnancy. I remember those first waves of nausea and being excited about them :) I never threw up but I had pretty nasty nausea for a month or two, mostly in the late afternoon and evening so I was great fun to be around, especially over the Christmas season! ha ha! And please don't worry if the nausea is here one day and gone the next for a while, that seemed to happen to all of us, and we all worried about it but turns out its totally normal!
Except poop Pup, she had it really bad, in fact she still has bad days I think poor thing. 

Starting to really research cloth diapers today. My mother-in-law is starting to plan a shower and wants to know if we are doing cloth diapers so she can encourage people to chip in to help get us started. I think its such a sweet idea but I have so many options to think about. I think that Bum Genius is going to be what we go with but its a pretty big investment so I want to make the right choice.
I know we talked about this a little bit a while ago but its been all I can think about this morning, not good for homework! ha ha!


----------



## croydongirl

And I agree - Sara, make those souffles!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sara1 said:


> I'm fighting a desperate battle ladies... I'm trying to resist the urge to make chocolate souffles. I need to be locked out of the kitchen:haha:

Resistance is futile. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lola- Welcome and congrats on your :bfp:! Fear is part of the game, but hopefully excitement will overtake fear before too long. 

Kat- So glad you got a doc you like. Makes all the difference in the world. 

AFM- My dad and sis have been working hard on their house next door. Yesterday we had the youth group from church (my hubby is the youth pastor) come over and help clean and prime. Still lots to do, but progress is being made. 
Looking forward to my ultrasound on Friday! I can't wait to see baby again, I hope he/she is moving this time. 
Today is hubby's birthday so we're going out as soon as he gets off work. He had planned on leaving 3 hours ago, but that didn't work out. I hope he gets off soon, I'm hungry!


----------



## sara1

Welcome Lola!!! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Krippy

croydongirl said:


> Starting to really research cloth diapers today. My mother-in-law is starting to plan a shower and wants to know if we are doing cloth diapers so she can encourage people to chip in to help get us started. I think its such a sweet idea but I have so many options to think about. I think that Bum Genius is going to be what we go with but its a pretty big investment so I want to make the right choice.
> I know we talked about this a little bit a while ago but its been all I can think about this morning, not good for homework! ha ha!

We decided with the Flip brand of cloth diapers. We obviously went with neutral colours so that we can use them with all of our kids. I just love them and can't wait to use them! They are so cute...My whole nursery is made up just waiting for a bubs.


----------



## puppycat

croydongirl said:


> And please don't worry if the nausea is here one day and gone the next for a while, that seemed to happen to all of us, and we all worried about it but turns out its totally normal!
> Except poop Pup, she had it really bad, in fact she still has bad days I think poor thing.

I hope that was supposed to be 'poor Pup' lol

Yup still bad days but it's been just over 2 weeks now and no sickness :)



croydongirl said:


> Starting to really research cloth diapers today. My mother-in-law is starting to plan a shower and wants to know if we are doing cloth diapers so she can encourage people to chip in to help get us started. I think its such a sweet idea but I have so many options to think about. I think that Bum Genius is going to be what we go with but its a pretty big investment so I want to make the right choice.
> I know we talked about this a little bit a while ago but its been all I can think about this morning, not good for homework! ha ha!

CLOTH!!! Woop :happydance:

You sooo have to buy this week for all the offers - cloth nappy week! Big big bid savings.

I recommend Wee Pickles pockets birth to potty for about 10lbs up to toddler. You'll def need some newborn specific nappies for the first 6 - 10 weeks though. Tots Bots Easyfits are used by a lot of people or itti's x


----------



## KatM

Mom2mmcjg said:


> AFM- My dad and sis have been working hard on their house next door. Yesterday we had the youth group from church (my hubby is the youth pastor) come over and help clean and prime. Still lots to do, but progress is being made.
> Looking forward to my ultrasound on Friday! I can't wait to see baby again, I hope he/she is moving this time.
> Today is hubby's birthday so we're going out as soon as he gets off work. He had planned on leaving 3 hours ago, but that didn't work out. I hope he gets off soon, I'm hungry!

Mom2,
What are you two doing for DH's Bday?  How was your anniversary? I don't remember getting an update. I know you got a hotel and went out to dinner. What kind of food did you both choose and how was the evening?
Have Fun!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Lola- Welcome and congrats! :flower: 
Kat- So glad you like your Dr! It really does make a huge difference. I actually have been using pure tea tree oil drops diluted in water as a toner, but nothing seems to help so far :/
Heart- Good luck on your scan today! :)
Glad I'm not alone in feeling gross and it's reassuring to hear many of you had less issues with your skin after the 1st tri was over. I really hope that is the case with me because it is really affecting my confidence...to the point where I don't even want to leave the house :/
I read the Hunger Games trilogy last year and the first 2 books were really good, but I was disappointed with the 3rd. Maybe it was just me, but let me know if you agree or not when you get to it.
I also love Bridesmaids :D Hilarious! Sex and the City too of course (although I never "get" Carrie's attraction to Big :shrug:) My "go to" chick flick favs are: Bridget Jones' Diary, My Big Fat Greek Wedding, Mean Girls, Love Actually, Romy and Michelle's HS Reunion, Dirty Dancing...just to name a few. I love movies!!!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I'm so glad you can pee again, too! I have really cut down on the number if loo trips I need now that I can empty myself a bit better :happydance:

Sara, I think I missed a page so are you looking for movie suggestions?
A really good silly giggly movie is Romy and Michelle's high school reunion if you haven't ever seen it (www.imdb.com/title/tt0120032/)

AFM, today was an eventful day. This morning I had a scan to check whether my placenta is still low lying. They like it to be more than 2cm away from the cervical os. Mine is now at a 2-2.5cm distance :thumbup: 
The scan confirmed good growth and ducky now weighs more than 4lbs! :shock:

In the afternoon I saw my consultant. We discussed how to deliver ducky since the scan put vaginal delivery back on the table. I bluntly asked what she thought was the safest option for me and she answered with c-section. So that's what we are going to do. On the 25th of May. I have a date to meet my boy!


----------



## petitpas

Haha, look at us cross posting about Romy and Michelle! :rofl:


----------



## tuckie27

Peti- That is great news!!! How exciting for you!!! :happydance: You are so close now! Oh, and Romy and Michelle was one of my suggestions too, so funny! :p


----------



## Krippy

So exciting! May 25th...the little ducky arrives! Congrats!


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, yes, "POOR PUP" ha ha!! Opps!! oh dear. What a typo.

I think some of those deals are just in the UK. But I have been looking at some pretty good deals online at some different sites.

Krippy I have heard good things about FLIP diapers too. I think we might get some of those for when he is a little bigger.


----------



## croydongirl

Pep - May 25th!! What a perfect day for a baby to be born. So happy for you x


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Petite! May 25th is a wonderful date (I'm fond of it because we're throwing our wedding reception on that day). I love that you'll be meeting Ducky on that day, makes it feel extra blessed!


----------



## puppycat

Croy, RNW is International, you just need to google RNW 2012 USA :)


----------



## petitpas

Isn't it called Real Diaper Week in the US? I have seen it mentioned on bnb that there are some activities going on.

We have a nappuccino in my town on Thursday that I plan to attend. A cuppa and the chance to see what the different brands look and feel like... hopefully, I van then choose something to order before the week is out.


----------



## petitpas

Sara, that is so exciting that you will be celebrating your wedding the same day! Is it a second celebration? When and where was your first?

Our date isn't quite fixed in stone yet as my consultant actually prefers the 24th but would need a cancellation to fit me in. So the 25th is a provisional date.


----------



## croydongirl

Pup - Thanks!! I will check it out. Have you heard of Gro via diapers? A friend of mine just gave them rave reviews, it what she is using with her little guy who is almost 2 and will be using with the girl she is due to have the day after our boy!

We might end up getting a couple of each or something and then see which ones we like best once we start using them. 

Lots of my friends who have slightly older kids and used cloth diapers 5+years ago commented that teeny babies do not always do great in the cloth ones because they are too big and they leak. I have seen on a few of the brand websites are addressing this and have designed specific diapers for newborns. Have you used any of those Pup? Just wondered what you thought about that/them? Thanks for sharing all your experience. I truly appreciate it!

Did you make your on baby food too? I really want to and I am wondering if any of the gadgets out there are worth the money and/or make things easier.


----------



## croydongirl

Pep - thanks for the heads up, I should look into events near me!


----------



## Krippy

OMG...the little boy I take care is 7.5 months old and he just ate container of advocados and then proceeded to projectile vomit all of it back up! Everyone was covered with green goo, even the dogs! So gross but kind of funny too! Everyone needed a bath and the dogs helped clean up! LOL


----------



## KatM

Peti,
You are in the home stretch! May baby. How lovely.

Tuckie,
I hope your skin clears by 2nd trimester. Only another month, though I know it feels long.

Krippy,
LOL!


----------



## puppycat

Croy I didn't use newborn fluff with LAura so I'm going to be a complete newbie with newborn cloth too! I have heard Mothercare (do you have those?) newborn nappies are good, bambino mio are apparently good too.

My neighbour used cloth right from day one so it must be possible, and she had a tiny one. She has given me some tots bots stretch bamboozles in size 1 which look teeny once 'snapped' down to a small size. I guess we'll be learning together there!

I have never heard of Gro via, no. I keep forgetting we're across the pond though. You'd think these big names would be international?


----------



## croydongirl

We do not have Mothercare in the US, but I have been making a nice list for my mum of things I have seen there that I love. She is coming in June for a visit and then again in August with my Dad to meet the little guy so she wil have lots of opportunity to bring me things:) Sudo creme and Calpol are on my list for sure. Can't get those here, but most of my childcare experience is in the UK so I feel very confident in those products and brands. I will need to stock up. Also, I love the flavored powders to add to water, they don't colour the water but they give it just a little flavor, its not got any sugar in it, and we wouldn't use it until he was a bit older but just makes water a little more interesting in between meals. I want him to drink mostly water, but instead of juice I would like to introduce the powder. That and rusks, they don't have those either but I want my bubs to have those, especially the marmite ones. He needs to be a marmite lover like his mummy :)

I remember as a teenager going to Mothercare and browsing, dreaming about the things I would get one day for my baby. Here we have Babies R us which is fine, but not quite the same!

We are also going home in November for a visit so I think we will pack light and plan to stock up on cute stuff when we are home in England. I know we will be shopping at Mothercare a lot during that time. Plus I want to hit up Primark and other fun places. UK style is always a little bit ahead of the US, so I usually stock up for me and get some steals but now he can be a trend setter too :)


----------



## sara1

Petit- keep the 25th!!!! Dh and I have been together for ages but only made it official at the registry office in march. It was all very sweet actually, after my last loss he presented me with a lovely ring and told me that with everything we'd been through we were more married than any couple he knew and he wasn't giving me choice in the matter. A week later i got my BFP!!!! We wanted to wait till the weather improved before dragging people to Greece from the states so we're throwing a big party on the beach on the 25th. It's also the date I'll start my 2nd tri!


----------



## puppycat

Can't use sudocreme with cloth mind hun, it's a barrier cream so reduces cloth absorbency.

Google cj's butter and use either the small pots of lotion or the spritz on baby's bum. Also if u plan to use reusable wipes get the pump action lotion. You mix that with boiling water and use it as wipe solution :)


----------



## sara1

Croy- I'm exactly the same (but travelling in the other direction) I'm already trying to figure out how to get my mother to bring me real NY dill pickles, and pumpernickel bagels. How can I raise a child who hasn't been sufficiently exposed to bagels. I agree with you about mothercare vs babies r us though... I love mothercare:)


----------



## heart tree

The cervix is still holding stable at 2.6. No funneling. No change when I bear down. Everything is tight and closed. It's just on the shorter side. The doctor who reviewed the scan said she wasn't worried. They want to see me again in 4 weeks instead of 2 weeks. It looks more and more likely that I just have a short cervix.

They did another full round of measurements on the baby even though they aren't required to. Fine by me. She's measuring 2 days ahead at 24+5. She weighs 1 pound 10 ounces. All of her organs and limbs looked perfect. I made them look between the legs again. Still a girl. I could see it very clearly. The amniotic fluid measured 13.6. Anything between 8-18 is considered normal. Between week 20-35, the average fluid for most women is 14, so we're right on target. All in all, everything was very reassuring. I'm waiting for my doctor to call me with next steps. I think I would like to continue working from home and rest as much as possible, but allow myself more time up and about. I think that will be good for my mental health and will make me feel more normal.

I posted bump pics and scan pics on the front page, but I'll put the scan pics here too. 


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/42a67ba9.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/938edc76.jpg


----------



## sara1

That's great news Heart!!! I'm just cooing over the pics too!


----------



## croydongirl

I love that you know all this! Thank you for the tip. 
We'll use some Earth's best organic disposables (or a UK equivalent) while we are in the UK. I am not travelling with cloth diapers. We won't be in the same place long enough to wash anything. I guess we will only need the Sudocreme for our visit!
I will look at the things you suggested.

I hope to make my own wipe solution. I found some great recipes online and Youtube to make the wipes so they fit in the containers. I hope that my Mother-in-law will be willing to make some re-usuable wipes for us at home. She is amazing with the sewing machine. Or I hope she'll give me some help to make them. She is very excited to be involved :) She's already making a crib skirt, window valence and a window seat cover for us. I am hoping that I can find some super cute fabric to make everything match/compliment in the nursery.

We are doing a classic pooh theme but I don't want to have a lot of the pooh stuff in there, just a mobile and a lamp and some pencil drawings on the wall. I know that that could be a little bit baby-ish, so I would love some great stripy fabric or something a bit more bold but still with the same type of colours. Not sure if that's just a pipe dream, but I hope the perfect fabric will just come across my path soon! :)


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful Heart! Congrats on the fabulous appt with all of the great news! :)


----------



## croydongirl

Oh heart, she is beautiful :) And if you look cute in a 3-d scan you know she's going to be ridiculously cute in real life xx So glad that your cervix is behaving itself. I am glad you can continue to take it easy.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello ladies, just popped in to see how everyone is doing! Glad you all seem to be okay and beautiful pics of your baby heart!

AFM - still waiting on testing, going to call the doc tomorrow to see if they can get me in to get this stuff done already! I want to know if it's fixable and they can't even call to get me in for a measly 15 minutes for an appointment?? Started spotting today and hope that I get AF soon so I can have one month down!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, like Davies, I've had really dry skin. It was making me break out. Now I exfoliate every day and it has cleared my skin right up. I used sugar and olive oil to exfoliate in the shower. Mix enough oil with sugar to make a paste. Scrub gently in the shower and rinse. You'll have a layer of oil left. Take a clean, wet washcloth and wipe the oil off. Then use a gentle cleanser to clean off the rest of the oil. I do that about 1-2x a week and the other days I just use a wet washcloth in the shower to gently rub the dry skin off. 

Croy, I'll Skype! I love that idea! I also have a very good friend in Seattle and Tim has a good friend in Seattle too. We're due to visit them, but will wait until after the baby is born. I'm DEFINITELY calling you when we do visit. We need to meet and maybe our babies will fall in love and get married!

I'm planning to do cloth too. I'd also like to make my own wipes and plan to make my own baby food. We'll have to trade notes. One tip I can give you is to just blend the food in a blender or food processor and then put it into ice cube trays and freeze them. That way they'll keep longer and you can just defrost the flavors you want. I'm not buying any fancy gadgets for the food.

There's so much to learn about cloth. Most of the advice I've read is from ladies in the UK and some of the products don't exist here. I've read to get a couple different brands to see what you like best. I've also read that newborn ones can cause leaking. Tim's cousin has some newborn cloth to give us so I'm not going to buy any. I'll use those and disposables if I need to at the beginning. But we are definitely going to be a cloth family.

Sara, did you make the souffle?? YUM! I love all the sugar pushers on this thread. 

Kat, I'm thrilled that you like your doctor. It's so important for peace of mind. I can't wait for your scan. You sound much more relaxed than I ever was at your gestation! Oh and YAY for mild MS!!! Nothing like gagging to make a girl feel better. 

LOL at Poop Pups! I couldn't figure out what that meant. I thought maybe it was a British term! :rofl:

Mom2, is your scan the NT scan on Friday? I hope you get pics!

Pip, I'm so excited you have a date! My husband is May 26. I know lots of May people and they are all fantastic. Ducky is going to be a Gemini! :happydance:

I must watch Romy and Michelle this week. Lots of glowing reviews.

Krippy, are you still green? 

Charmer, good to see you. I hope those docs give you those tests soon. You've waited long enough for answers. Is this your first AF since the loss? I hope your body is getting back on track.

AFM, I just got the results from my glucose test and I passed! :happydance: My level was 130. Same as Hopeful. I had a feeling I passed, but am feeling much better now that I know. One less thing to worry about.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I found this website about cloth diapers. It's a US site I think, so it should be helpful for us. https://www.realdiaperassociation.org/guide/


----------



## tuckie27

Heart, she is just lovely!!! So cool to see the LO in 3D too! and congrats on your glucose too :)


----------



## justwaiting

Gorgeous pics heart and I'm so happy that your cervix is holding strong. Must be a relief.
Yay for passing the GD test too.

Loving all the MCM/Fluff info. I have already started purchasing a few top brands and a few cheaper options, not gonna bother with to many until we know what bubs is and then I can get all the embroidered or ruffle ones. So cute. I plan on having about 16-20 by the time bubs is born. Your all so clever with making your wipes and nursery deco's. I'm going to use normal wipes and the disposable liners, I wish to clean as little poo as possible!!!!

My nursery furniture should arrive in the next fortnight, so excited to set up and sort out the babies room.

Hope your all well.


----------



## KatM

Heart,
I am so happy to hear that your cervix is holding, you can go out and about more, and that your glucose level was normal. I love the 3D scan. So cool!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I would love to get together in person with our little ones! Such fun. I mentioned what you had written to hubby and he said, "that would be so cool" he's a pretty laid back kinda guy about plans. I think that he recognises how amazing this board has been to me and to us in this pregnancy. I know he is thankful for all of your support for me and us i this time.


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news on the scan Amanda in really chuffed for you xxx

She is looking so cute too xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning Jen how r u doing in ur flat hun,? X
Heart she's one beautiful lil girl gorgeous feels so real seeing her! Congrats an fab news about your scan, as I said before my friend had a short cervix an labour was so easy for her, so take it easy an just enjoy it now, do u still need to bed rest? X

Never hello stranger how r u? We r going on holiday on 6th may for a week when we get home we r going to plaster an paint the room then lay carpet then I can put up the furniture we brought it last weekend an I love it! Pleased ur well. X

Pip wow that's date seems like it's just round the corner so pleased for you duckys on his way! X


----------



## petitpas

Heart, great news on the scan details and oh my word is your little girl going to be a cutie pie :cloud9:

Now I've slept on it, I am worrying that we are overreacting by getting ducky out early and so forcefully. I am worried about the recovery, the scar, not being able to exercise after (for how long?). Still, I trust my doctor and her judgement and will do what she thinks is best.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies, not having as much time to post but still reading.

Heart your little girl is lovely! Glad your cervix isn't a concern will they keep you on bed rest?
Davies what furniture did you get? Love hearing about everyones purchases! Jealous of your hol to Cyprus especially as its so wet and miserable here at the moment! Still I can't complain off to France end of may!

Pip omg you are having a baby next month!!!! So exciting! May 25th is a lovely day! I'm hoping to find out pink or blue on 24th, the day before!

How is everyone else?

Has everyone chosen their prams/pushchairs/strollers? I quite like the mamas and papas sola travel system. Anyone used that or got any opinions on that one?


----------



## puppycat

Loving all the cloth talk.

Btw anyone planning to BF - the BF poo is completely dissolvable. You only need to rinse formula fed poo or weaned poo. ;)


----------



## daviess3

Ah me to bumpy I love furniture I got tutti bambini Marie sleigh in white it's nice in the pictures but even nicer in flesh! Really sturdy an solid! I'm also going for bugaboo chameleon in black an red I think will wait till I'm back off hols for that purchase! 

Will google ur pram now my sister had mamas an papas an loved it x


----------



## bumpyplease

that cot is gorgeous!!!!! i love it! is it a cot bed or just cot?

im not sure about the sola yet, just one i quite like and good price. i would like a travel system really so that the car seat can fit into the base as well.
i like quinnys too but they are so expensive!

this is it: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-sola-2-in-1-black/103525301/type-i/


----------



## daviess3

Thanks hun yes it's a cotbed, needed to be cost fortune!! Got wardrobe an toy box to was going to get the shelf but it's really heavy! So didn't fancy that it would worry me! X
Gorgeous pram hun am so reasonable! Love the black goes with everything, have you looked at cots yet? X

Omg girls I'm having diarreoh today! Lol do sorry to share but u all no my problems with going! Now I can't get off the loo! Has anyone else had this pregnant? Should I b worried? X


----------



## bumpyplease

ive fallen in love with the tutti bambini range now! thanks for that mega expensive but nothing else compares!!!! lol better start saving! i quite like the Louis one!

i had diarreogh (cant spell!) at the beginning quite a lot but not so much now! hope you manage to get off the toilet soon!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey Sarah yeah we are doing good still no sofa so my butt gets sore on the garden chairs and the bean bag is a bit of a mission to get off from lol I've decided not too do anymore decorating until I'm back from Scotland I'm now on antibiotics for ear infections in two ears and cold sores on both sides of my mouth dr says its because I'm run down I have the midwife tomorrow so see what she says I'm doing fine otherwise xxx


----------



## sara1

Jenny- Honey you need to rest and take care of yourself!!!! I hope your trip to Scotland is a chance for you to relax and get pampered!

Davies- Sporry to hear your stuck on the pot:( I'm afraid I've only ever had the opposite problem so far.

I'm having serious shopping evny listening to everyone talk about prams and cots and nappies etc... It feels too soon so I'm waiting till I'm firmly in second tri before I begin shopping but I have started to compile a list of all the different things you are all buying/recommending so I know where to start. 

oh, and I resisted the souffle temptation... will hold off till dh comes home. I'm very proud. Although I actually dreamt I was making it... step by step. Talk about obsession.


----------



## Tititimes2

heart- glad the test went well - I know that's an important one. You are making it through with strength, beauty and grace. Can't beat that combo!


----------



## petitpas

Davies, no need to worry, just try to stay hydrated.
I had it coming out if both ends at Christmas (2nd tri) and my consultant promised me ducky would be fine.

Obviously, if your diarrhoea continues for several days and you can't stay hydrated then go get help! Otherwise, maybe try cooking some rice with a stock cube. It's good for bunging you up. Or drink some (full fat) coke. Apparently that cleans you out from the inside :D mind the caffeine, though, so maybe just a can a day?

Bleurgh! :lol: Hope you feel better soon...


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pip for advice it's eased off so I had a slice of toast it feels bit like its churning! Have felt movement though do that's reassuring! I did think I was going tk b sick to but so far not! Apparently lots of sick bugs about! Great I'm never ill! X

Sara me to hun that's y I'm surprised I have it its one extreme to the other lol! You will be shopping with the rest of us very shortly my lovely! X

Bumpy mine is tutti bambini Louis/Marie seen it called both it's the sleigh cot wardrobe an toy box! Have a look on eBay hun there was a pine one on there last week the complete set the guy wanted £500!! For the lot! I was interested but really wanted white! I emailed him so I have a email of your interested? I'm going to look for my bugaboo on eBay! X

Jen take it easy hun u sound run down! When r u off are you flying? X


----------



## daviess3

Girls look what I just had dropped off!! 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/43b12d5c.jpg
Hubby's away an flowers do nothing for me!! Haha well I like them but not as much as cakes at the moment!! Yay!! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies I love your husband! Maybe these will help "consolidate" things if you know what I mean!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, happy 25 weeks! Finally a new veggie. Unfortunately we're stuck with eggplants for 5 weeks. Oh well!


----------



## Krippy

petitpas said:


> Heart, great news on the scan details and oh my word is your little girl going to be a cutie pie :cloud9:
> 
> Now I've slept on it, I am worrying that we are overreacting by getting ducky out early and so forcefully. I am worried about the recovery, the scar, not being able to exercise after (for how long?). Still, I trust my doctor and her judgement and will do what she thinks is best.

It is such a hard choice. I have given birth to a 10 pound baby, his shoulders got really stuck and I have major tearing inside and outside but I am petrified of a c-section! So I know exactly how you feel. My Dr. think that this bubs will be born via c-section around 37 weeks as they want to be as cautious as possible, they will of course take the weight into consideration but they think since I had one large child that I will have another! I am hoping that I will be able to give birth vaginally again bc I recovered so quickly and not to be weird but I enjoyed my labour and birth. I am scared of the recovery with c-section and the coldness of it. But I did find something in the Ceserean thread section called "Natural C-Section" Look for it...it might make you feel better! :)


----------



## Krippy

Ummmm Davies...I want to come and see you and your cakes! :) What a sweetheart! :)


----------



## puppycat

Davies we need to swap husbands!


----------



## daviess3

I love him! An one down! They are delicious 3 butter cream 1 chop chip 1 chocolate 1 banoffee!! So excited!! Yum yum! X


----------



## heart tree

Pip, I think it's natural to worry. Ducky will be almost 38 weeks so he'll be fully developed. I think if your doc recommend a vaginal birth you would have concerns for other reasons. You are right in trusting your doc. She's gotten you this far. Many women have c-sections at this gestation and the babies thrive. He will too. Birth is a traumatic experience for babies regardless of how they come out. It's forceful even when they come out on time and through the vagina. We all survived it! My mom was 2 cm dilated with me for 3 weeks! Her water broke 2 weeks after her due date and I still wouldn't come out. They had to induce her. I got evicted! Ducky will get evicted too. That's ok. It will assure the health of both of you. 

Pups I'm definitely planning to BF. It's been a dream of mine. 

Jen sorry you feel so awful. I hope your mum will take good care of you. You need someone to pamper you. What better person than a mum to do that?


----------



## sara1

Davies- OMG how sweet is your man! I'd been so proud of myself for resisting but one look at those and I think all my willpower is crumbling... Yesterday I wanted chocolate souffle... today I'm thinking I might make a cherry pie... decisions decisions:)


----------



## sara1

Happy 25 Hopeful!


----------



## heart tree

Sara maybe a cherry/chocolate souffle! Best of both worlds! Are you a pastry chef? Yogurt can come cook for me anytime!


----------



## sara1

I love to cook... It's actually one of my favourite things to do, although I'm better with savourys that sweets. It's one of the reasons I find being alone so frustrating- elaborate meals for one are just pathetic.

Cherry chocolate souffle eh... That sounds brilliant. I'm going to try this right now!


----------



## croydongirl

Eggplants for how long? Seriously? Boo!
Happy 25 weeks Hopeful!

Morning ladies, sorry some of you are not feeling 100%. Maybe we are sharing something on here, I was up last night feeling really sick. I think I might have felt better if I threw up but I couldn't. Yuck. So now I am exhausted. 

Feeling less than glowing this morning. 

Spent some time in the nursery yesterday just starting to put things away and finally deciding on colours. Really starting to imagine how life will be with this little man :)

Hoping we all feel better soon.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how r you all???


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KatM said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> AFM- My dad and sis have been working hard on their house next door. Yesterday we had the youth group from church (my hubby is the youth pastor) come over and help clean and prime. Still lots to do, but progress is being made.
> Looking forward to my ultrasound on Friday! I can't wait to see baby again, I hope he/she is moving this time.
> Today is hubby's birthday so we're going out as soon as he gets off work. He had planned on leaving 3 hours ago, but that didn't work out. I hope he gets off soon, I'm hungry!
> 
> Mom2,
> What are you two doing for DH's Bday? How was your anniversary? I don't remember getting an update. I know you got a hotel and went out to dinner. What kind of food did you both choose and how was the evening?
> Have Fun!!!Click to expand...

We had a great time on our anniversary weekend. We stayed at a decent hotel then spent the evening at the casinos playing video poker. We didn't win, but only spent $10 for 4 hours of play, so I won in my view! The casinos had great buffets so we ate at one for dinner and a different for the lunch the next day! Yum! We spent our second day at a Tea Party event, which was great.
For hubby's birthday we just spent some time alone. We went to a couple of local thrift shops and found him a nice new shirt. Then we drove to another town and had supper and dessert and a couple of restaurants. It was nice. I think for his 40th I'll take him on a cruise. He'll need to get away for that one I think. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pip- So excited about ducky coming. Sorry you have to have a C-section though. Its not long now, can't wait for pics!

Heart- Your little girl is so beautiful! What great pics you got! Congrats on the strong cervix, looks like everything is going to be just perfect!
I don't know what an NT scan is. Doc just said he wanted to get another peek to make sure my subchorionic hemorrhages have resolved themselves. I hope they give me a pic this time, last time at 10 weeks I didn't get one. I'm also hoping to see baby wiggling and dancing. :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Hello ladies, just popped in to see how everyone is doing! Glad you all seem to be okay and beautiful pics of your baby heart!
> 
> AFM - still waiting on testing, going to call the doc tomorrow to see if they can get me in to get this stuff done already! I want to know if it's fixable and they can't even call to get me in for a measly 15 minutes for an appointment?? Started spotting today and hope that I get AF soon so I can have one month down!

Ugh, how frustrating! I really hope you start getting some better treatment soon. Come on AF, lets get this over with. :haha:


----------



## sara1

That was a seroiusly good idea Heart! Just ate the souffle:) In order to combat guilt I'm counting the cherries as a fruit portion, the egg as protein and calling the whole thing dinner!:haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

jenny25 said:


> Brilliant news on the scan Amanda in really chuffed for you xxx
> 
> She is looking so cute too xxx

So... showing off my ignorance here... I didn't know what on earth "chuffed" meant until I saw the movie "War Horse". :haha: I get all my good info from movies. :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

we have broadband yay 

though im back in bed feeling crap :( 

im flying up to scotland i made sure i got my travel socks today xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Heart, great news on the scan details and oh my word is your little girl going to be a cutie pie :cloud9:
> 
> Now I've slept on it, I am worrying that we are overreacting by getting ducky out early and so forcefully. I am worried about the recovery, the scar, not being able to exercise after (for how long?). Still, I trust my doctor and her judgement and will do what she thinks is best.

If you have good doc that you totally trust then great. But a vag delivery is best for mom and baby in most cases. Doctors tend to way overuse C-sections. There is a hormonal dance with mom and baby that happens during a vag delivery that gets lost in a c-section. Plus, if you decide to have more children you'll more than likely be stuck get C-sections everytime. Something to think about. I would do some research and talk in-depth with your doc. Some docs thing a C-section is always the safest way to deliver, I pray you don't have one of those.


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls, been lurking some, work sucks today. gotta see my new fruit to make me feel better, forgot about it until i saw your post heart!
and those cupcakes look amazing!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> Girls look what I just had dropped off!!
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/43b12d5c.jpg
> Hubby's away an flowers do nothing for me!! Haha well I like them but not as much as cakes at the moment!! Yay!! X

Wow! What a great hubby! He rocks! 10,000 marriage points for him!


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Your hubby is so sweet. It sounds like most of us married very thoughtful men.

Mom2,
It sounds like you two did a lot! I'm happy to hear you had a splendid weekend, especially since it came as a surprise that you were able to. $10 for 4 hrs of fun is a WIN! Yummy buffets.
A cruise for his 40th is a fantastic idea. Cruises are so relaxing. You just show up and they take care of everything else. Plus you get to eat 24/7.

Sara,
You are making us all jealous with your souffle! Girl, you are pregnant just enjoy. Nothing needs to be justified. 

That being said, I have been craving chicken, which I don't eat. If my scan shows a heartbeat on Friday, I will be going out to eat chicken. I am going to listen to my body.

Peti,
I think you can start exercising 6 weeks after a C-section, but start mild walking prior to this.

AFM,
I am actually feeling decently good today. I woke up well rested and did a bunch of cooking, cleaning and baking while I had the energy. I felt a bit queasy at 11:30AM, the same as yesterday. No biggie. I am soooooo excited for my scan on Friday and pray, pray, pray that I see a heartbeat!

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sara1 said:


> That was a seroiusly good idea Heart! Just ate the souffle:) In order to combat guilt I'm counting the cherries as a fruit portion, the egg as protein and calling the whole thing dinner!:haha:

Perfect solution. I love it!:thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jen- Yuck, sorry you are feeling so poorly. 

Kat- Yes, we took a short cruise for my 30th birthday and we loved it. Hubby just turned 37 so I've got 3 years to plan and save! :haha:

Hopeful- Congrats on the eggplant!


----------



## sara1

Glad to hear your feeling good Kat! I've been queasy every since about 5 1/2 weeks... I've lost my breakfast/lunch a few times, but it's not been too bad. TBH the worse I feel the more reassured I am.... This with probably get old quick though. CAn't wait till your scan!


----------



## petitpas

Mom, my doc is definitely not a c-section pusher or blame avoider! She based her decision on the fact that she doesn't know the long term effects of nk cells. They kill babies in the first tri but are they completely switched off now? Could they cause issues during birth? There isn't any data out there. The only immune issue that is a little similar as it causes miscarriages is antiphospholipid syndrome. It is known to cause extra bleeding and increased heart distress during birth. I also have the problem of being high risk for thrombosis (very similar to the antiphospholipid syndrome) so the risks there are an emergency section (highest risk of all deliveries) and being off the anticoagulants for too long, for example if the induction drags on for a few days.
If we judged it badly and I stayed anticoagulated during the induction but then had ducky very fast then I could have a lot of bleeding (I am on a very high dose of heparin).
To be honest, there are risks and benefits to both modes of delivery. It's just that weighing it all up the slightly lower risk seems to be a controlled c-section.
I totally understand how my doctor came to that decision and I did ask her for her professional opinion. I'm just a chicken now :D

We did speak about future children and yes, in theory we would go for a c-section again. I think that if I really regretted this time a VBAC wouldn't be impossible.

Davies, I totally forgot that off the list :dohh:
boiled rice
coke
cake.
There, those are my recommendations!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks guys he has his moments! Hopeful happy 25 weeks yay fruit change woohoo! X
Heart love the idea of cherry souffle I could eat that! Lol! Any sweets cakes fruit yum!! X
Croy I feel sick sn it's not the cakes lol only had 1 cake so far! Feel poorly still like there's more to come!


----------



## croydongirl

I am trying to make myself feel better by looking at babies-r-us online and researching baby carriers :)

Those cupcakes look amazing - even though I am not feeling 100% I could eat a couple of those! ha ha!

We'll be eggplants soon enough. I don't even like eggplant and I am excited :)


----------



## sara1

Petit- It sounds like you've got a great doctor who's taking your individual history into account and making the safest choice for you. I know that for myself while I'd prefer a vag birth, if my doc told me that he was more comfortable with a c-section with the given situation, that I'd follow his advice. As far as recovery is concerned, it will take a little longer, but you'll bounce back just fine.


----------



## daviess3

petitpas said:


> Mom, my doc is definitely not a c-section pusher or blame avoider! She based her decision on the fact that she doesn't know the long term effects of nk cells. They kill babies in the first tri but are they completely switched off now? Could they cause issues during birth? There isn't any data out there. The only immune issue that is a little similar as it causes miscarriages is antiphospholipid syndrome. It is known to cause extra bleeding and increased heart distress during birth. I also have the problem of being high risk for thrombosis (very similar to the antiphospholipid syndrome) so the risks there are an emergency section (highest risk of all deliveries) and being off the anticoagulants for too long, for example if the induction drags on for a few days.
> If we judged it badly and I stayed anticoagulated during the induction but then had ducky very fast then I could have a lot of bleeding (I am on a very high dose of heparin).
> To be honest, there are risks and benefits to both modes of delivery. It's just that weighing it all up the slightly lower risk seems to be a controlled c-section.
> I totally understand how my doctor came to that decision and I did ask her for her professional opinion. I'm just a chicken now :D
> 
> We did speak about future children and yes, in theory we would go for a c-section again. I think that if I really regretted this time a VBAC wouldn't be impossible.
> 
> Davies, I totally forgot that off the list :dohh:
> boiled rice
> coke
> cake.
> There, those are my recommendations!

Just had coke hoping for cake next!! X


----------



## KatM

sara1 said:


> Glad to hear your feeling good Kat! I've been queasy every since about 5 1/2 weeks... I've lost my breakfast/lunch a few times, but it's not been too bad. TBH the worse I feel the more reassured I am.... This with probably get old quick though. CAn't wait till your scan!

Sara,
I understand wanting the reassurance of MS. I am pleased with that aspect too... But do not want this on my cruise in less than 2 weeks. Oh well, it is what it is.
I haven't actually vomitted. That sounds just plain awful. Do you feel better afterwards? When's your next scan?


----------



## croydongirl

Kat and Sara - have you tried using the seabands/travel sickness bands? They go on your wrists and hit pressure points that help ease nausea. They helped ease my MS (on dry land!) But I wonder if they would be even more effective on the ocean for you Kat.

Also ladies, green apples are great to help with nausea too.

Feel better


----------



## Tititimes2

Preggie pops and drops are great for MS. Not sure where you live- they helped me in the past - I got them at Babies R Us. My husband bought them for me- he heard about them! And they work ladies!


----------



## bumpyplease

those cakes are making me drool!!!! yumm!!!!!!

davies i think i want the white as well now! love that range! didnt realise louis/marie were the same, i couldnt really tell the difference though!! so that would explain why! i wont order anything for a while though so have time to look for bargains!

happy 25 weeks hopeful! and happy eggplant week(s)!!!!


----------



## puppycat

For goodness sake avoid the ginger biscuits :sick:


----------



## sara1

Kat- I do usually feel a little better after, but then I have to force myself to get something in my stomach and drink lots of water which can start the cycle again. My scan's a week from tomorrow on the 25th. Can't wait!

Croy- that's interesting about green apples... I've been craving them, and eating one or two a day. Normally I want citrus fruit or berries, just an instinctive thing I guess. 

What are preggie pops? Like ices? Sounds yummy.


----------



## croydongirl

preggie pops are lolly pops, or suckers (UK/US translation!)

You can get them from Amazon.com

They have some herbs or something in them that help settle your stomach.

I have never been an apple fan, but I ate a couple a day for the first month or two, that and raw carrots. Weird! I wanted fresh and crunchy. But the apple got me through finals week in December. I got through 2 just in my French final alone! ha ha!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Daviess - so freaking jelous...not even preggo but dang I could use a cupcake lol!! 

Heart - turned out not to be AF, looks like I'm going to have some wonky stuff going on...course I have been ovulating on cd 25+ for a year now so technically I'm not due for it until Thursday! 

Quick question yall - my younger sister is due in July (I was due 3 weeks before her with m/c#5) and she's having a baby shower in about 2 weeks and since all she has here in GA is me and my aunt I kinda have to be there...but how do I cope?? I mean I managed to get her gifts and make it home before I broke down and I'm trying so hard to be happy for her b/c even though it's not an ideal situation (she had only been with the guy for a month, he cheats on her constantly, the break up every other week and she keeps going back) she is happy about this baby and I need to be supportive, but in the back of my mind I know that I should be having a shower too and I should be giving birth 3 weeks before her and it HURTS! I completely fell apart after buying her baby gifts and I just don't know how to do this, how do I do this???? 

Hope everyone is having a smooth pregnancy and wonderful day!


----------



## daviess3

Oh 3x I don't no what to say Hun?! I always avoided showers, but that's me! I go into my shell an cant deal with public appearance to do with babies even now I dreaded my friends shower! Is there someone going who you can have next to u to change the conversation if awkward conversations arise? An to b ur rock for the day? X


----------



## croydongirl

3x that's always such a hard situation, I can only imagine that because it's your sister it makes it harder to avoid. My thought is that she should understand that this might be difficult for you, but that you have the strength to be her sister for those few hours and be there for her. Sounds like she is in a rough spot too so I am sure guys will be needing each other in the months to come. Showers are never easy when you are struggling with m/c stuff, but those of us who walk that hard road are strong, and I know that you can celebrate this with her and then fall to pieces later. I am sure you will. I know I would. Make sure you tell someone, perhaps your aunt how you feel so no one expects you to make a speech or say anything which I can imagine would be so tough. Try to focus on your sister and I hope that you can make it through.
Would she be open to a spa shower or something less baby focussed where she still gets pampered but you might be able to stay distracted? Just a thought.

Wishing you strength, and answers soon so you can be back here with your forever baby #2 so we can all love on and celebrate you :)


----------



## Krippy

I don't know what to say either hun...But I know that you need to be there but maybe express to your sister how you are feeling just in case you need to duck out for a break during the shower. It is so hard to watch people around you with pregnancies and babies...I can understand how you feel! GL and I will be thinking of you!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Mom, my doc is definitely not a c-section pusher or blame avoider! She based her decision on the fact that she doesn't know the long term effects of nk cells. They kill babies in the first tri but are they completely switched off now? Could they cause issues during birth? There isn't any data out there. The only immune issue that is a little similar as it causes miscarriages is antiphospholipid syndrome. It is known to cause extra bleeding and increased heart distress during birth. I also have the problem of being high risk for thrombosis (very similar to the antiphospholipid syndrome) so the risks there are an emergency section (highest risk of all deliveries) and being off the anticoagulants for too long, for example if the induction drags on for a few days.
> If we judged it badly and I stayed anticoagulated during the induction but then had ducky very fast then I could have a lot of bleeding (I am on a very high dose of heparin).
> To be honest, there are risks and benefits to both modes of delivery. It's just that weighing it all up the slightly lower risk seems to be a controlled c-section.
> I totally understand how my doctor came to that decision and I did ask her for her professional opinion. I'm just a chicken now :D
> 
> We did speak about future children and yes, in theory we would go for a c-section again. I think that if I really regretted this time a VBAC wouldn't be impossible.
> 
> Davies, I totally forgot that off the list :dohh:
> boiled rice
> coke
> cake.
> There, those are my recommendations!

That's wonderful! I'm so glad you have a great doctor that you trust and who gives you the best possible care! :thumbup: Just a little over a month and ducky will be here! :wohoo:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- I'm so sorry, hun. :hugs: What a difficult situation to be in. My only advice would be to try to focus on the beauty of babies in general, and how much you love your daughter that day. Can you bring your daughter with you? Perhaps having her to look at and focus on will help you keep the focus off the babies in heaven?


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me popping in to ask all my IUI ladies a question. DH is already stressing about giving me another "sample" tomorrow for the 2nd IUI. Is it ok for us to have sex and him just pull out into the cup, or does it have to be "au natural"? He remembers when he had to do it in a cup for the karotyping, they told him no lubes, lotions, etc....so he thinks it's the same way for this? Any idea?


----------



## heart tree

Amos I have NO clue! Have you tried googling? I really don't know. 

Charmer I think the other ladies said everything I would. There's no easy answer. I think honesty is always the best approach. I always like the idea of having a "wing woman" at events like this. Either a friend or your aunt who knows how hard this is for you and who will check in with you to make sure you are ok. It's someone you feel comfortable enough with to pull aside and get a little pep talk from if it gets too intense. Or someone to pull into the kitchen to do a shot and have a glass of wine with! I love the idea of creating a spa shower or something that isn't as baby focused. The other option would be to say this is too much for you right now and not attend. I'm not sure if you feel like you can do that. Personally that's what I've done in the past but it was never for my sister. You could tell her that you are going to support her every other day, but this day you need to support your own emotions.


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- no spit or lube even and not sex. I know, it sucks you can't do that. It fucks with the ph balance of it and that can harm the sperm. How was the iui today? I read about the near accident and the sperm cup staying put, thank god! Was meant to be...


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- that is hard, I got to avoid all baby showers. As always, the girls here give great advice. I don't think I could do it but I don't have a sister either...

Heart- did I mention congrats on passing glucose test? 

Hi to everyone, been lurking off and on but just tired


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Hopeful...Miss Google Master Heart found the answer before I could. I got caught up reading people's stories and forgot what I was looking for LOLOL. 

It went fine once I got there, but I'm still worried we are doing it too early.


----------



## justwaiting

Charmer, I was in a similar situation with my cousin last year, we were due less than two weeks apart and I had just lost my second baby and found out about my Ashermans (wasn't in a great place). That said I actually enjoyed it, I stayed for a few hours then excused myself when I couldn't cope. When asked about children for myself I just said hopefully it's in my future and left it at that. I spent my time talking to others who weren't having kids and chatting to my other cousins. It was hard and I cried all the way home but the thought of attending was worse than the reality.
Given all that I have only lost two children and can't imagine what it would be like losing more, i know the feeling sintensified after my second loss so can understand that after 6 it is probably a different ball game.


----------



## KatM

Croy,
I have the sea bands out on the counter. I felt pretty good today and haven't used them yet. I will the next time I feel very queasy. I got them for the cruise, and am happy that you found them helpful.

Titi,
Thanks for the advice about the preggie pops.

Sara,
It's good to hear that your next scan is soon. 

3X,
:hugs: That is a challenging situation.


----------



## daviess3

Amos just wanted to wish u luck my lovely I would love to see you here keeping everything crossed for you xxx
Kat seabands didn't work for me! I didn't find anything apart from gp prescribed tablets! Hopefully ur like Croy though! X

Afm morning ladies had cramping pains since 3am thought I was going to end up on the loo again but so far no joy my tummy is defo twisting! Baby is happy though so that's good! X

So another day off work for me! Don't want to share my germs with anykne! X
Are you ladies buying a crib or Moses basket? I always wanted a swinging crib but I was told its hard work as when baby sleeps downstairs your not going to carry a crib upstairs an downstairs! I never even thought of that! X


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies!

Davies- I hope you feel better dear... A day off work (and a cupcake) can't hurt! My problem is I want everything! I want a cosleeper for the first few months, a crib for the nursery, and a moses basket to carry around the house with me... I live in a city apartment, it seems a bit excessive:D

Amos- I'm super psyched for you (although it sounds like it was quite a drama getting there.) Hope today's transfer goes more smoothly!

3X- Feel bad for you- it's a really tough situation. Personally I've not been able to handle showers at all and have been making excuses :hugs:

I woke up at 7am to gale force winds, horizontal rain and water all over my kitchen!!!! My own damn fault! I had left a window cracked and hadn't bothered to check the weather report. :dohh: Now that it's all cleaned up I'm just sitting here feeling nauseous... the wristband isn't doing much for me but I ordered the preggie pops (THANK YOU Titi and Croy) from Amazon so we'll see. Also I've been crampy since last night... nothing too serious- like mild to moderate af cramps that come and go... just enough to make me nervous. Still no blood from the clot so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## puppycat

We will have a moses in the bedroom and the pram carrycot set up in the lounge. Worked great with Laura and it meant she was used to the carrycot when we went out anywhere.

It will be tempting when our rainbows arrive to let them sleep on you and to snuggle them all the time but honestly, putting them down sometimes is really the best thing for you both. I plan to use a sling etc in the house but i will be putting baby down too. I watched a friend constantly snuggle her baby and he hated going down after a while - it's very hard on you then x


----------



## petitpas

3x, I have a friend who was due just three days after me. I ended up throwing her a surprise baby shower. Yes, I am mad! I found it easier to be actively involved, though. I had jobs to do, games to prepare etc. By keeping busy I didn't have time to get upset. The only tearful moment I had was when my friend arrived, we all shouted surprise and she burst into tears. Nobody noticed me, though, and even if they had they wouldn't have thought my tears misplaced. 
There was no way I could give a speech, though!

So, since it is your sister, my advice would be to become as involved as possible so you won't have time to dwell at the party. Or bring your daughter for distraction as suggested above.


Pups, that ginger biscuit suggestion is so vile! Who does it ever work for?

I did like a slice of fresh ginger in boiled water (with a bit of honey sometimes) to sniff at and sip on but that was my limit in gingerness.


----------



## petitpas

Sara, I have a co-sleeper for the bedroom and a cot for the nursery (it is much bigger so will last longer). For downstairs I am planning on using the carrycot and a bouncer or swing. Is that really excessive? :shrug:

Pups, I like your advice on the putting down. I do worry about getting carried away and spoiling ducky into habits that will make everyone miserable in the long term. Fingers crossed he goes down on his own!


----------



## daviess3

I am getting the bugaboo cameleon that comes with a carrycot so of course I never even considered that lol!! So I can have my always wanted crib? An use the carry cot downstairs from the pram? An like u pip I was planning a chair! I didn't want to confuse baby with different things but that's fab an my hubs can't moan about the cost of bugaboo lol! X

Sara don't stress hun we all had cramping on off up to about 13 weeks so ur completely normal don't stress weathers pants where do u live? I'm in Essex an it's awful! Yuk! X


----------



## petitpas

:dust: Amos :dust:
Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you! Fxfxfxfxfx


----------



## sara1

Petit- Makes sense, especially since your on more than one level. I may do a bouncer for the living room / kitchen and forgo the moses basket.

Pups- Such good advice about putting down. My closest friend is trying to slowly adjust her 8 month old into the crib and she swears the biggest problem is that he's never been put down and just wants to be held constantly! It's going to be hard though... you just want to snuggle them:)


----------



## sara1

Davies- I live in Greece so normallly the weathers fabulous... today it's like Wuthering Heights though


----------



## jenny25

Well back from doctors I felt awful yesterday I now have fluid in both ears so been put on the antibiotic tablets instead of the spray do no midwife for me today she is coming out too see me tomorrow at home then it's off too Scotland Friday till Monday Kieran is doing fine getting movement more often which is great I hardly ever use my Doppler now xx


----------



## puppycat

petitpas said:


> Pups, that ginger biscuit suggestion is so vile! Who does it ever work for?
> 
> I did like a slice of fresh ginger in boiled water (with a bit of honey sometimes) to sniff at and sip on but that was my limit in gingerness.

Ugh! Just about everyone told me ginger. Even the health food shop DH went to sent him home with crystalised ginger for me! I had Hyperemesis - ginger is not effective! Grrr! Plus, trust me when I say ginger on the return journey burns like you wouldn't believe!

I may never eat another ginger biscuit.....



petitpas said:


> Pups, I like your advice on the putting down. I do worry about getting carried away and spoiling ducky into habits that will make everyone miserable in the long term. Fingers crossed he goes down on his own!




sara1 said:


> Pups- Such good advice about putting down. My closest friend is trying to slowly adjust her 8 month old into the crib and she swears the biggest problem is that he's never been put down and just wants to be held constantly! It's going to be hard though... you just want to snuggle them:)

It's always hard to post something about putting baby down because there are so many people who feel very passionately about 'spoiling a baby not being possible' and 'skin to skin necessary' - which I do agree with to a certain extent, but like you girls have said, we all know someone who snuggled a bit excessively and is now paying the price.

Plus, once baby is asleep they don't know you're not there :winkwink:


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Hubby finally comes home tomorrow :happydance:
Guess I should shave:haha:


----------



## daviess3

Sara I wouldn't shave! Lol good excuse to keep him away! Lol! I dtd at about 11 weeks but not before, I looked after him if u no what I mean! But was to scared to! I must admit second tri has defo changed that I no get the urge once a week but I get tight crampy pain after the big o! Lol
Ah bet Greece is lovely it's miserable in uk today to! All week rain! Depressing I can't wait for some sunshine! X

Jen that's not good babe, are you flying coz that's going to make your ears worse? Get some smelling salts it karvol an just sniff coming into land ask them to put karvol in hot water for the best effects x

Puppy ginger didn't like me either! Yuk! X


----------



## sara1

Davies- Dr has told us no sex at all during the first trimester because of the blood clot I have... he said he may not let us dtd deed for the whole nine months depending. I'd be way too scared to at this point anyway. I just don't want to feel grubby... even though we can't dtd after over 3 weeks separation I'd like to be able to feel attractive.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks for the advise Hun I will get that yeah I'm flying hun from stansted I'm going to get some boiled sweets too Hun xx


----------



## hopeful23456

jen - sorry to hear about your ears! hoping it clears up before you fly. i'm still just loving the name kieran, so cute!

davies - were you even able to eat the cupcakes? wouldn't be fun having the runs at all...

i'm going to have crib upstairs, probably get a arm's reach cosleeper for bedroom and have pack n play set up downstairs (not sure if you call them pack n plays in UK)? 
i've read it's good to have them in different types of stuff as they don't get bored. 

sara - so happy your dh will be home, it will feel good to shave too :) i haven't dtd since nov 6 (night of trigger shot for iui) and won't be either. time flies but geez, it's a long time. at least there are other things you can do too.... greece just sounds amazing, i need to go there some day.

puppy - good advice as always! so glad you feel better from the hypermesis (you do feel better, don't you)? 

kat- glad to hear about your morning sickness :) i bought sea bands and didn't use them, i couldn't stand the feeling on my wrists (too tight). i think acupuncture really helped me but i also think the steroids might have helped too

amos - good luck today! thinking it's already done?


----------



## Amos2009

No IUI today....DH picked a fight last night so no sample today. Now he just called apologizing but still telling me he's not sure if it's the right time for a child since we are kind of struggling financially. WTF??? How old does he think I am? 25? Sorry....just had a huge cry. Not sure I can keep going after this. It is tearing our relationship apart.

As a side note- how long do the washed sperm live? I have read so many conflicting things.


----------



## sara1

Oh Amos, you must be so f-ing frustrated! I'm so sorry hun! Sorry, I've no idea about the sperm... is there any reason they would have a shorter life than unwashed sperm... meaning up to 5days. 
Sending you :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

:wave: Hopeful

Yes I do feel better thank you. Still get really nauseous at night, spend ages trying to get off to sleep but that's all. Still taking the tabs but like 1 or 2 a day now as opposed to 6!!

How are you?


----------



## Amos2009

sara1 said:


> Oh Amos, you must be so f-ing frustrated! I'm so sorry hun! Sorry, I've no idea about the sperm... is there any reason they would have a shorter life than unwashed sperm... meaning up to 5days.
> Sending you :hugs:

Washed sperm have a shorter life span, I know that much, but some articles say they only live 24 hours while some say 72. I guess it doesn't matter now. If it works, it works.


----------



## heart tree

Amos I'm so frustrated for you! I don't know about the washed sperm. I read a lot of conflicting opinions as well. We just have to hope they make it to the egg. Your hubby needs a serious reality check. Damn men sometimes!


----------



## croydongirl

Amos - SO sorry, I hope that a good cry helped you feel a bit better. Sometimes men are so confusing, they worry about ll sorts of things without talking about it and then act out - like picking a fight on the day of a planned IUI. Hoping you guys can have some quality time together to figure it out.

As far as the sleeping is concerned I have done a lot of reading about attachment parenting vs other styles. I loved reading 'Happiest Baby on the Block' which pretty much talks about the first few months being like a fourth trimester. The baby cannot settle themselves to sleep they enjoy the movement and confined space/swaddling like the womb as they adjust to the outside world. For the first few months I will be a baby wearer and a demand breast-feeder. We will get one of these sleepers to go in our bed so he can sleep with us while I am feeding all through the night. 
Then at 4 months ish we will move him into the crib in his room and try to actually figure out a good schedule that works.
I hope that when we are home and the baby falls asleep on me I would try to keep him swaddled but put him in his crib to finish his nap.

I do believe kids can become too used to being held all the time but I do not believe you can spoil an infant. Poor things have been warm and swaddled in our bellies, fed all the time, "held" and "rocked" pretty much 24/7 so suddenly reducing that even by half is a huge adjustment. It makes sense that it could take a little time to adjust.

Here are the two types of sleeper we are looking at.
https://www.amazon.com/Baby-Delight-Snuggle-Nest-White/dp/B004LKS0HK 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3977276&cp=2255957.2273443.2255975.2534416&green


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - geez, that sucks, had it close to happening to me before too (huge fights and no bd'ing, was lucky to get the samples and we only bd'd night of trigger shot).... i know how bad those fight are, they are just awful.

at least you had 1 iui!!!! i've read different things too, anywhere from 24-72 hours. It's fine! his 1st sperm sample will be much stronger anyway as they say it takes a little while for them to build up again.


----------



## daviess3

Amos damn men!! I had ups an downs whilst trying to, hubby saying he wants a break from trying etc! I don't think there's ever a good sign financially! I hope u caught ur eggy!! Fxd for you xxx

Croy I never thought bout bubs like that where they have been in the womb! Wow poor babies! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I plan on having a crib in the nursery. A swing downstairs, and a moses basket. I use a sling for going around town, I like it much better than a stroller for the first couple of months. I use the swing for when I need to do chores or shower, the rest of the time baby is in my arms. After the first couple of months baby spends time playing on a playmat as well, but I never ever let baby cry without giving immediate attention. I'm also a "bad mom" in that I let my kids sleep with me. They start out sleeping in their crib, but for those late night feedings I just bring them into bed with me. No sleep deprivation for me. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- You are totally right. No such thing as spoiling a new born. After a few months transitioning them to becoming more independent works. I would never, never advocate the cry it out method though, its just cruel not to tend to baby's needs. (Sorry, I know that wasn't brought up but I couldn't help myself. ) I have had friends who continued to hold and play with their children constantly as they got older and paid the price. Its tempting to do, especially with an only child, but you will regret it. Baby has to learn to do a bit of self-soothing at some point. Usually I start that will giving them "tummy time" while I'm out of their site, but they aren't out of mine. Then we go from there. 

One thing I would highly recommend to everyone is to get a swing! I never would have survived (or showered) without one! It was the best for nap time for all 5 of my boys. Swaddling baby and placing in a swing gives them such a peaceful, calm feeling. It also gives you some time with your arms free to cook, dress, brush your teeth, etc... So that is my piece of "motherly advice", get a swing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I can't believe all you ladies have gone so long without sex! Pregnancy makes me crave orgasms as much as ice cream! :haha::blush: I asked my doc about it with the hemorrhages, but he said its just fine as long as I'm not bleeding. Thank God for that! :haha: The 6 weeks off following birth really sucks, I can't imagine going the entire pregnancy! You ladies are rocks, I tip my hat. :flower:


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
It's good to hear that you have such a high sex drive. I cannot say the same right now. DH understands.

Davies,
Seabands seem to be working moderately. I am definitely not near vomiting, thank goodness. I'm sorry you feel so awful. Feel better soon.

Sara,
Please let me know if the preggie pops help you. I seem to be feeling okay today with the seabands on.

That sucks about your kitchen. I know you are happy you aren't bleeding... What is the ideal situation regarding the clot? Can it be reabsorbed?

Good news about DH arriving home. Of course you still want to feel sexy. This might be TMI, but when I am not in the mood or not feeling well, but DH is needing attention, I resort to Booby Sex. Just an option, lol.

Hopeful,
Thanks for the alternative suggestions. The seabands seem to be working. My nausea has been mild, no where near vomiting... just feeling a bit yucky.

Amos,
:hugs:
Hopefully the 1st round worked!


AFM, felt extra tired trying to workout this morning. It's a great excuse to take it easy. Otherwise in good spirits, as I am taking my new pregnancy symptoms as good signs. I never felt MS before and my boobs are now extra painful on the sides!!! Of course only girls with multiple MCs would be thrilled about these symptoms.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Now that I think about it, early on sex was the last thing on my mind. Thank God for understanding hubbys! I was so nauseous and scared that I didn't want to be touched "down there" at all. That changed after a couple of good ultrasounds.


----------



## petitpas

Alas, my poor DH has not had access down there this whole pregnancy, either. He hasn't been completely without anything, I've just been way too worried for proper bding. I'm less worried now but my hooha has changed and is very swollen. I'm not sure I like it...

A colleague of mine complained to me once that his 9-month old was getting heavy and they were finding it difficult that he would only go to sleep when rocked in his parents' arms. I laughed. Keeping up that habit was not the best move they made :D I wonder what naughty habits I am going to give ducky :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2 - i would do anything to have sex! it totally sucks....had a sleepgasm last night (heart - got that word from you, hilarious) and woke up and tried to stop it, lol

croy - I like those sleepers!

i'm getting a graco sweatpeace for a swing
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959535&CAWELAID=1149839271


and a my little lamb (or snugabunny) for swings

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3090973

OR

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4360510

and a fisher price rainforest bouncer and another type of bouncer (I found one that bounces itself but still not sure on that one). the waterfall on this bouncer is cool because it lights up and looks like water is going down it on the inside (per you tube video)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Rainforest-Bouncer/5420734

I'm going to price shop and get the cheapest ones. Or, maybe get some on craigslist. I've never bought anything on there, as we had a psycho craiglist guy around here years ago and i'm scared to, but would bring dh with me. the prices are so cheap on that site!

most of the stuff I find I saw it first in baby bargains and then looked at reviews online.


----------



## croydongirl

I think that if you can borrow or get the bigger baby things second hand it such a great idea. Each baby is so different, I have friends who have babes that loved the swing and others that hated it, same with different bouncy seats and jumperoos. If you don't have to buy them or don't spend a lot on them you can try them out without losing out.

I am borrowing a swing and a bouncer seat. I know we won't need the for that long, but for the few months that we might need them we would REALLY need them. 

The waterfall feature is super cute on that bouncer thing Hopeful. I am sure your little eggplants would love it! ha ha!


----------



## croydongirl

That Graco swing looks amazing!! We will have to have the swing in our living room because the nursery won't have enough room.


----------



## sara1

"sleepgasm" :rofl::rofl: I love it. 
Makes me feel like a teenage boy! I'm sure I'll need to give dh some sort of special attention although he's been being very supportive and understanding about the whole thing so far. Tbh I'm jealous... I'm way too nervous for proper sex but I can't say I'd mind a nice orgasm. At least dh is allowed to take matters into his own hands...


----------



## croydongirl

We were on restriction for the first tri, and my sex drive has been really low since. Even when I am in the mood hubby is a little hesitant. I think he just feels weird about the baby perhaps knowing what s happening or something! It hasn't been a frequent occurrence in our house through pregnancy :) I think that if baby boy wasn't such a mover it might be easier to forget he was there, but he likes to wiggle and shake at the least appropriate moments and really give hubs the creeps if we are fooling around! ha ha!


----------



## heart tree

2 more sleeps until some more scans! Mom2, the NT scan is where they measure behind the baby's neck to help make a determination for Down's Syndrome. They combine that result with a set of blood tests to give you statistics about whether the baby might have birth defects. They do this at 12 weeks, but it is voluntary.

Kat, I hope with all my heart you get to see a heartbeat on Friday! Glad you are having symptoms. The sides of my boobs were always what hurt.

Hopeful, I've had a total of 6 sleepgasms in this pregnancy. I never had any before this pregnancy. I haven't had one in a while and I'm glad. They piss me off. I'm always crampy afterwards. I had sex twice in the second trimester before I learned about this short cervix. Other than that, we haven't had sex since November. I have no sex drive, but I really miss the intimacy. 

I agree with the swings, bouncers, etc. Some babies love them, some hate them. I'm getting a bouncy chair from Tim's cousin. It's brand new. Her daughter hated it. We don't have room for a swing. 

Sara, I'm so happy for you that your husband is coming home! A good shave will help even if you don't have sex.

I just went out for lunch. Tim was working from home and we decided to go out for lunch. I'm so happy. It was so nice to get out. I put real clothes on and felt like a normal person (with a big belly). I also went to the post office and mailed some progesterone to MrsM. I hope she gets it. I forgot I had to write the contents for customs. I wrote jewelry because I wasn't sure she'd get it if I wrote progesterone. We'll see! Hope I don't get arrested! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, I'm not sure I told you this, I wrote it in my journal. My doctor said she wants me to be up and about for a couple of hours twice a day. So that's why I went out to lunch. :thumbup:


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- Glad you're able to get up and moving a bit more :)

So funny you brought up this topic! I woke up the last 2 mornings with sleepgasms, something I've never experienced before in my life! Thought it was so weird yesterday morning and then when it happened again this morning I thought ok, now this is really weird! I told my hubby about it and he gave me a weird look and I told him I really wasn't touching myself though, seriously! LOL I don't think he beieved me...Whew, thought I was alone! Glad I'm not the only one :D We haven't totally abstained though...oops. We've cut way back though, probably why I'm having sleepgasms!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:


> Alas, my poor DH has not had access down there this whole pregnancy, either. He hasn't been completely without anything, I've just been way too worried for proper bding. I'm less worried now but my hooha has changed and is very swollen. I'm not sure I like it...
> 
> A colleague of mine complained to me once that his 9-month old was getting heavy and they were finding it difficult that he would only go to sleep when rocked in his parents' arms. I laughed. Keeping up that habit was not the best move they made :D I wonder what naughty habits I am going to give ducky :haha:

The things our hubbies endure...poor guys. Although, if you think about... poor us. We're the ones growing a person and still have "fulfill his needs" even when we can't properly have sex! Oh well, small price to pay for happy marriage and children. 

Yes, it sounds like your friend didn't do themselves any favors with that one. :haha: I'll share one of the skeletons in my parenting closet. With #5, he loved his jumperoo so much that he'd stay in it until he fell asleep. I kept that thing around until he was 2 1/2 years old! He'd jump and jump for a few minutes then fall asleep, so that's where he took his naps. :blush:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> mom2 - i would do anything to have sex! it totally sucks....had a sleepgasm last night (heart - got that word from you, hilarious) and woke up and tried to stop it, lol
> 
> croy - I like those sleepers!
> 
> i'm getting a graco sweatpeace for a swing
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959535&CAWELAID=1149839271
> 
> 
> and a my little lamb (or snugabunny) for swings
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3090973
> 
> OR
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4360510
> 
> and a fisher price rainforest bouncer and another type of bouncer (I found one that bounces itself but still not sure on that one). the waterfall on this bouncer is cool because it lights up and looks like water is going down it on the inside (per you tube video)
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Fisher-Price-Rainforest-Bouncer/5420734
> 
> I'm going to price shop and get the cheapest ones. Or, maybe get some on craigslist. I've never bought anything on there, as we had a psycho craiglist guy around here years ago and i'm scared to, but would bring dh with me. the prices are so cheap on that site!
> 
> most of the stuff I find I saw it first in baby bargains and then looked at reviews online.

Woohoo for sleepgasms! At least you're getting something! :haha: Does suck that you can't have real intercourse though. Boo!

I love those swings! So wonderful that swing plug into the wall these days. With #1 I had the old style swing with the crank! He loved it, but everytime I had to crank it he'd startle. And the cranking didn't last long enough for a shower, so I'd have to redo it half way through! With #2-4 our swings only took batteries. God help you when the batteries died! That was a disaster bigger than running out of diapers! :haha:
Craigs list is wonderful! I have bought all sorts of baby stuff from craigslist over the years. With #5 I bought his swing for $50 off craigslist, then when he outgrew it I resold it on craigslist for $50! That was awesome!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> We were on restriction for the first tri, and my sex drive has been really low since. Even when I am in the mood hubby is a little hesitant. I think he just feels weird about the baby perhaps knowing what s happening or something! It hasn't been a frequent occurrence in our house through pregnancy :) I think that if baby boy wasn't such a mover it might be easier to forget he was there, but he likes to wiggle and shake at the least appropriate moments and really give hubs the creeps if we are fooling around! ha ha!

OMG, my hubby is just the opposite. :rofl: Ever since I got pregnant he's been saying. "Oh, I can't wait until you get to the 'sex part' of your pregnancy!" :haha: I always get really, ummm lets say, available for sex in the second trimester. But he does have to work harder, because if I'm the one asking for it he must deliver the big O. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- That's wonderful news! So glad you can get up and about! A nice lunch out does wonders.


----------



## sara1

Happy 13 weeks Mom2
Happy 25 weeks Croy and Davies
I think I missing someone... sorry!!

Heart- That's fantastic news. Even a little more up and about is going to make a HUGE difference to you... Plus it's spring... perfect timing.

Hope everyone has a lovely day!


----------



## daviess3

Morning lovelys 25 weeks wow croy check us out!!! So exciting! Can u believe it! x

Sleepgasms i had a couple whilst preg!! Mom2 my hubby likes the increased sex drive bit but i dont let him have it more than once a week just to be cautious! lol x


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

heart glad you managed to get out and about yesterday, lunch sounded lovely!

hopeful i love all the stuff you have chosen!

mom2 you are in 2nd tri yippee!!!!! great milestone!
happy 25 wekes to croy and davies
ive reached 14 weeks, very happy about that although got mega low back ache today, i reckon that baby is having a growth spurt!


----------



## bumpyplease

mom2 and kat, hope your scans go well tomorrow x


----------



## croydongirl

Mom - Happy 13 weeks!!
Bump - Happy 14 weeks

Davies - look at us indeed, 25 weeks!! yay!! Can't believe it!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 13 weeks mom2! - welcome to second tri!
Happy 14 weeks bumpy!
Happy 25 weeks croy and davies! finally, our eggplant week!
can't stay on long, will be lurking. I have a scan today, cervix and get to see the babies at 1:00 central. they kick around all day long!


----------



## jenny25

What's that lol in not allowed to even dtd until 32 weeks cause of history boo lol not tht I'm bothered I'm too tired too do it lol xx


----------



## sara1

Happy 14 weeks Bumpy!!


----------



## puppycat

25 weeks - wow!


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan Hopeful... will be lurking for updates and adorable twin pics!!!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck hopeful xc
I been shopping today I feel tired but wow the pressure on my hoha well it hurts almost burning type pain I tried on some clothes an just looked fat! Nothing looked nice flattering! My arse is huge my belly looks bloated my arms look fat! Who can tell me how I can tone my arms? Help I can't change my legs, my arse or stomach but arms!! X


----------



## sara1

Davies- I'm sure you look gorgeous girl! Swimming is a great way to tone your arms and shoulders, no impact, so great when your preggers... I'm itching to get back in the water!

After three weeks away Hubby told me he could see my bump. I'm 8 weeks pregnant... I don't have a bump... I have bloating and fat! :dohh:


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I was feeling like my body suddenly looked huge this weekend when I was trying to find something to wear. We must just be in that stage of pregnancy. BUT you are beautiful! 
Could you get some little arm weights to do while you sit on the couch if you are really serious about tightening up your arms - that or put more ice cream on your spoon for each mouthful that would help build arm strength too - that's my technique!! ha ha!!


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
I have used Craig's List many, many times with no issues at all. I have also sold many items of furniture and bicycles with no problems. I have even bought amusement park tickets with no issues, though that can be dicey.

Heart,
Thanks Hon. I am praying with all my being to see a heartbeat!

It's great to hear that you were out and about showing off your lovely baby bump. It's great that it is also on Dr's orders.

Bumpy,
Thanks Hon. I am excited to see something tomorrow.

Sara,
You cracked me up. Belly bloat and fat is still kind of a baby bump, lol.

AFM,
All this talk about sleepgasms. I've had a few non-pregnant ones in my life. They are strange... Like am I dreaming this.

I have a question ladies, how come so many of your were told NOT to have sex? My Dr hasn't said anything to me, and I just want to make sure I am as safe as possible. Am I being risky?


----------



## Krippy

Hi girls! I have been away the last few days...been so nauseous that I can barely move. Didn't feel like this my last pregnancy but happy for the symptoms!

There was so much to read...Sleep orgasms (love it and have had them), so many congrats on the milestones being reached today!!!!, my body pillow arrived today and had a nap with it and loved it. 

Have a great day everyone! Going to lie back down so that I don't get sick! :)


----------



## jenny25

With me im too complicated lol my history makes it a no go xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Jen! 

Morning sickness sounds good krippy! 

Kat- my dr didn't say no sex until a few weeks ago after a cervix check. Dh and I decided that we weren't taking any chances of moving things around down there. 

Appt went good, told her July 11 for c section. My coworker had a c from the same dr and her scar is so tiny you can barely see it, she also tucked it all in like a mini tummy tuck. My coworker said she would do c-s over vaginal any day, much less pain (she ripped from her vaginal delivery). In case anyone needs a c- its ok ;)

Baby b, the boy who has always been breech and was transverse once is head down now, he flipped! Head is right by his sister. He's been moving all day long. I asked during he scan when I would feel hiccups, and she said maybe not for a little while yet. All of a sudden he hiccuped a few times and we saw it, so cute.
Got a face pic of baby A but didn't get baby b pic, he was so all over the place.
Heartbeats both 145

Cervix closed tight at 3.1-3.4

Growth measurements next week and at 28 weeks, start biophysical tests, they check out how much they clench their fists, suck/ practice breathe and stuff like that I think. Still going weekly until birth. 

I'm measuring at 31 weeks (fundal height). With twins you measure about a month ahead. Now im about 6 weeks ahead.

Will post pic in a little while.


----------



## sara1

Sounds like a great scan Hopeful... Can't wait to see the pics!

Poor Krippy :sick: Morning sickness is a good sign though... At least that's what I've been telling myself while I'm hugging the porcelain bowl...

Kat- my doc told us with my history no sex for the first trimester... And then he would reassess ... It may be the whole 9 months :(


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, that's all really great news. I can't wait for the pics!

I haven't properly caught up. I was just on a 4 hour conference call! Now I have to call clients back.

Will catch up later. xoxo


----------



## Krippy

It is a great sign...I was spoiled my first pregnancy I think bc I wasn't sick at all. But at least my body is telling me I am pregnant! Have a daily, all day reminder! :)

Congrats on the great appt Hopeful! I am so jealous that you are having twins and boys! So cute!


----------



## hopeful23456

krippy - it's a boy and a girl ;)

4 hour call heart? that's just way too long

sara - glad your hubby is home! does he have to travel any more?

here's a pic of the girl, she's looking at the camera

wish i could get 3D! but i wouldn't go somewhere just to get a 3d. my clinic doesn't do them.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful so glad the scan went ok! I love hearing good updates. I can't believe you have your date already! Wow. I wish all our bodies came with a timer telling us when the babies would make an appearance. I thing that the not knowing when waters might break, or contractions might start is going to freak me out close to my due date!


----------



## Krippy

hopeful23456 said:


> krippy - it's a boy and a girl ;)
> 
> 4 hour call heart? that's just way too long
> 
> sara - glad your hubby is home! does he have to travel any more?
> 
> here's a pic of the girl, she's looking at the camera
> 
> wish i could get 3D! but i wouldn't go somewhere just to get a 3d. my clinic doesn't do them.

Sorry...I totally missed that! You are blessed with one of each! Love the pic!


----------



## daviess3

Oh hopeful gorgeous her face looks so feminine to, amazing july 11, love it! 
Hi everyone else, Kat I was told to avoid sex In first tri x

I just ordered my pram
The bugaboo all black I love it so excited! Should be here by next week I suddenly feel so organised! X


----------



## daviess3

Well here's my buggy 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/82dfab42.jpg

Here's my bump this morning at 25 weeks excuse the state of me I just got up! Lol! 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/8774e7b3.jpg

An finally look at what the bump did last night moved all the way over right hand side I actually felt it an then it moved over it was amazing I sent hubby this pic was odd!! He said yep we defo have an odd one lol! X


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/cc57af34.jpg


----------



## Krippy

Love your buggy Davies! Your bump pic is soooo cute and tiny!


----------



## Krippy

I loved it when I could see RJ moving inside of me and my bump was odd shapes! What an amazing feeling! Can't wait to feel it again! Love that you caught it on camera! :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the buggy too! Very cool. Cute bump! So strange when its bigger on one side, happened to me before too. Isn't it fun ordering stuff?


----------



## croydongirl

Davies, I love your bump! I am relieved to hear that your little one is making your belly do weird things too. Our little boy like to push with his hand and feet on my inner organs so his little spine pushes out down my belly which makes my tummy have a point/ridge straight down the middle, top to bottom! The first time i didn't know what was going on and ti freaked me out, but it seems as though he like to do that a lot so my pyramid belly doesn't freak me out anymore!! I guess we both have weird ones! ha ha!

That buggy is really adorable too. They don't make many that have the pram look here.


----------



## croydongirl

Any other of you ladies in the 20's weeks feeling the nesting urge?

The other day I just began making plans to redo our back yard, it needs work for sure.
Then I was re-designing our closet and organising our bathroom cupboards...I have so much homework but all I want to do is make my house cute! I don't think this will be a 4.0 quarter! ha ha!

I'll be posting before and after pics on here when i finish something because seriously, my non pregnant friends would think it was weird! ha ha


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:wohoo: 2nd trimester!!! :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, I just saw my new fruit. I totally want a peach now! Yum!


----------



## daviess3

Love shopping at the mo! X


----------



## tuckie27

Happy 13 weeks mom2 :) Happy 25 weeks davies and croy :) Happy 14 weeks Bumpy :)

Kat- I wasn't told not to have sex by my Dr. she just said to tell my hubby to "take it easy" after I had a little brown spotting after BD'ing around 5 weeks and I was concerned. Haven't had any spotting after sex since then though-woot! We haven't been as "active" as we usually are, but that's partly due to him being away a lot for training lately. I was worried about sex because of stuff I've read on here from other PAL ladies, but I felt like no sex during this pregnancy would be very unrealistic for us. Besides, as long as my body is giving me uncontrollable sleepgasms, I might as well get the real deal! Hahaha! :D

Hopeful- Great scan! So glad baby B flipped up to his sister :) Beautiful photo of your girl!

Davies- Great bump shot! Wow, you are tiny! That's pretty cool you can see LO making strange shapes on your tummy! :)

Afm, I was freaking out the last couple days about symptoms. My boobs weren't sore at all yesterday and my MS has been pretty mild this whole time and the heartburn has gotten much better too. My boobs hurt again this morning though :) Plus, tomorrow I'll be 9 weeks and I heard HCG starts leveling out week 9-10, right? I wish I could quit worrying all the time and just enjoy my pregnancy :/ I still have to check the tp every time I wipe and always looking in my undies too...sigh. I feel more tired this week though than ever before, weird? Also, more constipated too. I got some Fiber Plus cereal because I was getting burned out on Raisin Bran every morning. Also, been eating an apple with pb every night for my after dinner snack... yumm! My next scan is 8 days away, seems like foreverrr!


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Cute bump!

Mom2,
Congrats on leaving 1st trimester behind.

Tuckie,
Thanks for the info. I'm going to tell DH to take it very easy, not that we are having sex often. 

It's normal to be freaking out. I know how you feel. I read that symptoms come and go, yet it doesn't seem to be that reassuring. 

It sounds like you have symptoms, they are just changing around. The countdown to scan sucks.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - I know that symptoms coming and going can be scary when you are waiting for scans. I am sorry that you have to wait. Time passes so slowly when you are waiting. I remember those days SO well. But I believe good things for you, we all do.

Ok, need to figure out what I am making for dinner so we don't starve tonight! Hope you all have a fabulous evening ladies x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, does anyone else get very crampy when stressed? My kids were being total brats tonight (my teenagers) and now I"m cramping like crazy. I can literally feel the stress in my body. Ugh.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie - I still check the tp every time I wipe and look in undies!


----------



## heart tree

Still haven't fully caught up, but let's see what I can remember off the top of my head.

Tuckie, I also check the tp constantly. I also pee constantly. I feel like I need to invest in tp stock. I swear I'm keeping them in business. I'm not really looking for blood anymore. My new obsession is looking for amniotic fluid...which is much harder to detect. Don't worry about your symptoms. They come and go and you had a great scan last time!

Davies, where are you hiding that baby??? You look incredible. When is your next scan? Love the buggy. I love the picture of your lopsided bump!

Mom2, I don't cramp when stressed, but I'm realizing a lot of my braxton hicks were stress related. Since I've been more relaxed, I've barely had any. Some days I don't have one. I'm sure cramping is similar. Try and drink a lot of water. That always helps my cramps.

Croy, now that I'm a little more mobile, I want to nest like crazy. I still can't really lift anything, but I'm excited to be able to help clean out the room that's going to be the nursery. 

Bumpy, you are officially a 2nd tri girl! At 13 weeks it is still a question (though I counted 13 weeks as the 2nd tri) but at 14 weeks no one will question it. Congrats!

Mom2, congrats on getting to the 2nd tri too!

Davies and Croy, my fellow partners in crime, yay for eggplants! My baby was measuring ahead, so I know she's already an eggplant, but I'll wait until tomorrow to celebrate. I can't believe we only have 2 more weeks in the 2nd tri!

That's all I can remember.

I just ate half a bag of cheese puffs. They are similar to Cheetos, but "all-natural" LOL! I feel sick.

Yesterday I went grocery shopping with Tim. It was my second outing of the day. The best part was that I found organic nail polish! I can't wait to paint my toe nails tomorrow. I love getting out of the house. We're finally having summer-like weather here, and I can actually enjoy it. I swear, my entire attitude has shifted. I feel so much more excited and happy. It doesn't hurt that this baby is so incredibly active. I love her so much. Her kicks make me smile.

Good luck tomorrow Kat and Mom2. I'll be stalking for updates.


----------



## Tititimes2

hopeful23456 said:


> Tuckie - I still check the tp every time I wipe and look in undies!

Aww hopeful - you are doing so amazing! All is wonderful! :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Wow it's been a while since Ive been on this thread. 

Lovely to see new members. Congrats on the bfp's.

Davies, I love your bump. So cute :)

Mom, my teens have been stressing me out so much and I defo feel my bump tighten. Don't know whether it's coincidence though :shrug:

Afm, I'm ok. My SPD has kicked my butt this week but after serious rest, I'm finally back on my feet. Back to work tomorrow. I'm up so late because my daughter, who's bedroom is directly above mine, has a really bad cough and keeps waking me up! 
I also got my pram this week Davies. We got the Quinny buzz and I absolutely love it. Keep pushing it around the living room :haha: We've also got the moses basket and cot. I'm still completely overwhelmed by baby stuff though. Gav and I went to babies r us to buy stuff but it just completely overwhelmed me and I just ended up walking out with nothing!!!! I didn't realise there were so many different types of baby baths :haha:
We've decided to be more rigid and write lists of specifically what we want to buy, go out and get what's on the list!!

Hope everyone else is good :hug:


----------



## daviess3

Ah hi embo I can't wait to recieve my buggy!!! I think I may wet myself! Hope u get some sleep! I think I get that spd pain to when I walk to far, an I cant balance on one leg anymore!! Lol! X

Hi heart yay 25 weeks I think ur a day ahead of us now so let's celebrate! X

Morning everyone else I am still on a high from ordering my buggy! My mum has boots vouchers of £90 for us to spend tommorow I'm so excited! Puppy you no you said before u can't use advantage points online or was it it has to b the whole amount? 
I wanted to buy the cot mattress it's £55 so we wondered if we can use advantage points! If not I'm going to buy something else?! I'm getting so excited x


----------



## daviess3

Sorry congrats mom2 on 13 weeks I love peaches to buy especially nectarines!! Had to make do with plums this week as tesco or marks sn spencers didn't have any!!!! C


----------



## bumpyplease

hi girls,
just a quickie as mega busy!
love the buggies embo and davies, ive been looking the quinny buzz and the mamas and papas sola. love the quinny though!
davies your bump is adorable! i feel huge already and im way behind you! must get round to a bump pic soon, maybe at the weekend.
hopeful love the pic, your babies sound like they are doing great!
sorry you are feeling so sick krippy
havent checked front page but its scans for kat and mom2 today if i remember rightly? good luck girls!
also a big milestone for a lot of you as you reach another week. i know there about 10 of you today and im bound to forget someone so just wanted to say congrats to you all xx


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls.

Davies i remember having a right sided bump with Laura. This one's low transverse though because of my high anterior placents so i'm HUGE and round. Lol. If it stays transverse it's coming out the sunroof. Eek!

Oh i'm getting so forgetful, i know Croy said something i was going to add to but i can't remember what it was! Brb!


----------



## puppycat

Nesting! Of course!
I have the odd day where i go crazy then i'm shattered after it! Haha. Although running round after a toddler too doesn't aid tidying opportunities!


----------



## sara1

Happy 25 weeks Heart
Happy 9 weeks Tuckie
Happy 6 weeks Krippy

Good luck on your scan today Kat.

Hope everyone's having a lovely day ...I'll catch up and update later


----------



## bumpyplease

Embo, how much did you pay for your Buzz if you dont mind me asking? is it the Buzz3? the cheapest i have found is Argos £340 on sale at moment. seems good but it feels to early for me to get anything yet!!!!


----------



## petitpas

Ah yes, Davies, nice bum bump :winkwink:

Lol, ducky is also on the right side of my bump. Every day he has a feel of the left, just on case he might like it more, then settles back on my right.


----------



## bumpyplease

wow pip 33 weeks, you are so close to the end! are you excited? nervous? ready? lol!


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks for these Sara! It's so hard to keep track and just so amazing there are so many of us here!

Happy 8 weeks Sara! 

Happy 25 weeks Heart
Happy 9 weeks Tuckie
Happy 6 weeks Krippy
Happy 33 weeks Pip

could really use some fruit right now, peaches and raspberries, yum. didn't catch the other fruits yet! 

lurking for kat's scan! mom2 - what time is your scan?

hi embo! it has been awhile. I hope you don't catch that cold!


----------



## Embo78

bumpyplease said:


> Embo, how much did you pay for your Buzz if you dont mind me asking? is it the Buzz3? the cheapest i have found is Argos £340 on sale at moment. seems good but it feels to early for me to get anything yet!!!!

We priced the whole package - Quinny buzz 3, footmuff and carrycot and it came to about £500 (and odd)
I was browsing on eBay the same day and got the same Quinny and footmuff (and other extras) for £150!!! It's absolutely immaculate. The footmuff has never even been used. We really did want to get it brand new but when I saw that I just couldn't resist. I've never been able to resist a bargain!!!


----------



## sara1

Happy 33 Petit- You're soooooo close now. Fabulous.

Hopeful- OMG she's gorgeous!

Davies- I love your bump girl... what were you saying yesterday about feeling big.... your carry so compactly. You look great!

Mom2- You're right, peaches do sound amazing right now... I can't wait for the early summer fruits to come into season. Have a great scan!

Tuckie- We're all completely symptom obsessed at this stage so you're in good company. My boobs have never really been that sore... which of course makes me nervous even though they're criss-crossed with bright blue veins. I think one major thing we forget is that our bodies are slowly adapting to the situation so somedays we just handle all the raging hormones better. I've noticed my morning sickness isn't as bed if I'm really well rested, or if I've had a nice walk. BTW... You may want to go easy on the peanut butter... I love the stuff, but am limiting my intake to once or twice a week because they say too much while pregnant can contribute to peanut allergies in the baby. I'm not sure how sound this research is though, but I thought you should know.

Afm- I'm basking in the glow of having my hubby home!!!!! Had a great day yesterday, went straight from the airport to lunch on the water, then home to snuggle. He didn't bother going in to the office today so it's just been a perfect lazy weekday at home... shopping, cooking, napping off the jetlag:) Going out for a nice dinner tonight... all is right in my little world again. 

We had a very interesting talk about the 'no sex' rule... he is currently of the mind that if I don't 'get any' neither does he.... no 'special treatment' if you know what I mean. I find this almost painfully sweet, but we'll see how long it lasts.

Want to send out a huge THANK YOU to everyone for all the super support the last 25 days that he's been gone. Early PAL is stressful enough even with your partner around, but without him I really think I would have lost it a few times if it weren't for all of you! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Will be lurking for scan updates!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Happy 25 weeks Heart
Happy 9 weeks Tuckie
Happy 6 weeks Krippy
Happy 33 weeks Pip

Thanks for all the advice ladies...Sisters baby-daddy's mom is throwing the shower so I will be there with a bunch of ppl I don't know. I think I may tell my aunt how I feel and she will support me 100%! She raised me and is more like a mom than anything else so I know she'll understand it. It's gonna be hard but I am going to be strong, my little sis needs me and I am going to be there if it kills me...I have already discussed maybe seeing the baby at the hospital and then staying away for awhile and she was very understanding as she had a miscarriage and when I had Olivia, it hurt her, so she came to the hospital but then stayed away for 3 months until she felt able to be around me. I am lucky to have a really understanding family and I know if I called my sis right now and told her I couldn't be at her shower that she wouldn't even bat an eye, but I WANT her to know that she has my support and that I love her and her little girl and she's going to be there with a bunch of ppl she doesn't know too and she's really shy and will probably need me and my aunt. So I guess it's time to put my big girl panties on lol! Gonna be really hard to endure though as i usually come up with some excuse to get out of baby showers myself, aside from my own I haven't been to a baby shower in about 4 years! Thanks again for the advice and support ladies, one thing I've found that helps while around my sister is to talk to her about my successful pregnancy and give her advice on things like breastfeeding as these things bring back happy memmories!


----------



## Tititimes2

A big happy new week to all you lovely ladies who just hit a new PAL milestone!


----------



## KatM

We saw a heartbeat!!! I am overjoyed. I'll catch up on the thread in a bit.


----------



## Embo78

That's brilliant Kat. I had my first scan at 5+6 and we didn't even see a fetal pole. Just a teeny weeny sac!! 

Did you get a pic? :)


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulations Kat :yipee:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww thats brilliant news Kat, so happy for you x


----------



## Tititimes2

Yay Kat!


----------



## KatM

Thanks everyone for the positive support!!! This is the furthest we have ever made it and I am overjoyed!

We have four pics, but I don't know how to scan and load. I'll have DH do it later. I am about 5 weeks 5 days along according to crown to rump measurements. The heartbeat was over 90 which is high for the end of 5 weeks.

Sara,
I'm so happy to hear that all is back to happy in your world with DH at home.


----------



## heart tree

OMG Kat!!! :happydance:

I just saw your name and before I could read your post I just kept saying over and over "please let this be good news, please let this be good news" I'm over the moon for you sweetie!!!

90 is a very good heart rate. Mine was 113 at 6 weeks. A day can make a huge difference at this gestation. That little heart rate will increase daily. You are one step closer to your forever baby. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## daviess3

Kat yay so pleased Hun?! Xxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Kat!!! OMG, that is awesome news!!! :D Sooo happy for you!!!

Happy 25 weeks Heart!
Happy 33 weeks Pip!
Happy 6 weeks Krippy!

Sara- Happy 8 weeks! I probably should limit the pb soon lol I read about that too, but I wasn't too concerned because there aren't any nut allergies in either of our families...amybe better to err on the side of caution though :p

Thanks for all the 9 week wishes! :) 1 week until my scan, the wait is killing me!


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- congratulations!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! Thats a perfect heartbeat for 5+5!

tuckie and Sara - I've also heard that if you eat pb, the baby can be less likely to be allergic because they get it in their system. My dr said pb and nuts are fine. 

I just had lunch with a friend who is 13 weeks and she surprised me with the announcement and u/s pic. it was cool and strange to get to actually talk to someone in person who is preg. Very happy for her.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara - I call the blue veined boobs zombie boobs! I have them too


----------



## heart tree

Happy 9 weeks Tuckie
Happy 6 weeks Krippy
Happy 33 weeks Pip
Happy 9 weeks Sara

This list is getting longer by the minute!

I've read very conflicting opinions on peanut butter. The old thought was that if you ate it during pregnancy then it would cause a peanut allergy. Then they were saying this would happen only if you had a peanut allergy in your family. Now I'm reading that eating it will expose the baby to peanuts and allow them to build up a resistance to an allergy. Personally I'm not cutting it out of my diet. I LOVE apples and peanut butter. I don't eat it every day, but it's an excellent source of protein and healthy fat. I eat it a few times a week. 

Sara, I'm so happy your hubby is home now. It must be so nice to finally share this pregnancy with him in person. Amazing that he's willing to give up all action! My hubby is kind of the same way. He'd rather have the real thing or nothing at all. And a large part of his pleasure derives from me getting pleasure, so it's not as fun for him right now.

I had a horrible sleep last night. I woke up 2 hours after I fell asleep to horrible coughing and a tickle in my throat. The coughs pulled at the round ligaments and I was in excruciating pain. I finally fell back asleep only to be woken to a sleepgasm! I blame you all for that. I was doing so well. All that talk made my brain go into overdrive. I was so mad afterward! And then I woke up again to a horrible dream that I got AF. I realized a little later that I was almost 6 months pregnant. I went to the hospital and they couldn't find a doctor. Needless to say, I'm tired.

Tim is taking me out to dinner tonight. I'm going to put on something pretty and show off my bump. I'm going to wear the gorgeous necklace he bought me in Paris. And I painted my toenails with the non toxic polish I found. Yay


----------



## sara1

Hopeful -Zombie Boobs :haha: I love it!

Heart- Sounds like you've got a fabulous date night planned, I love getting a bit dolled up for a nice meal and it's great that you finally get to show off your bump! ... we put off our dinner out till tomorrow as I was way too nauseous to move. I don't care actually:)


----------



## daviess3

Yay for pretty toes heart!! An I'm sooo going to make peanut butter on toast!! Things keep going my way girls I'm so scared something's going to burst my bubble!! Got my nursery furniture getting my buggy going on holiday my dog is well my family is healthy an sum1 is coming to look at my car tommorow if it sells would be perfect!!! Life's good it scares me!! An most of all I'm 25 weeks pg!!! An having a baby! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Kat so happy for you!

Fingers crossed on the car Davies, are you getting a mummy car?! X


----------



## KatM

Thanks again for all the congrats ladies!!!

We had to guestimate the HB with a watch. It was approx 96-102. I don't know if more advanced machines pick up the HB, or if all of us our guestimating based on the watch stystem. The bottom line, is we saw a HB!!!

Happy 25 weeks Heart!
Happy 33 weeks Pip!
Happy 6 weeks Krippy!
Happy 8 weeks Sara!

Heart,
Sorry you had such shitty sleep, but at least your toes look cute.

I have heard conflicting things about PB. I would just eat it if you want it. I don't have any veins showing on my skin, but my skin is darker. I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and thanks again for the amazing support.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - So many congratulations!!! Yay for a heartbeat :) So happy for you x

Heart - So glad you get to pretty up for a dinner date!


----------



## heart tree

Kat, the machines where I go count the hb. We don't have to use a watch. LOL! But that's a great rate.

Davies, you sound so happy. Good things can happen. Just enjoy them. Things going well isn't an indication that something bad is about to happen. I think we're just so used to things going wrong that it's hard to believe things can actually go right for a change. But they can! And they are! Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks heart an bumpy not sure yet? I always had high performance cars my car now is a vw touareg 4x4 I love it but it's a 3.2 litre petrol an it costs a fortune!! I try an limit how much I use it, an I still put in £90 a week on fuel! In $ that's probably $140 a week in gas!! With a baby on way it's ridiculous, I am thinking golf, BMW 1series or biting the bullet an going for ford focus!! What do u think? 

My pain just above my vag really hurts its like a burning pain like stretched muscle its worsed at end of day an hurts when I walk, also my right bottom cheek! Took the dog for a walk an I could barely put my shoes on! Anyone else had this before? X


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Kat! :happydance:

Here in the UK they used to advise avoiding nuts (or at least peanuts) during pregnancy. Now they say only to avoid it if there is a strong family history of allergies.

The desensitising someone mentioned (sorry, was it heart?) makes sense to me. When children or adults are desensitised to allergens they usually start by administering a very small dose and then increasing the dose and frequency over time. My husband is thinking of going through this process for his hayfever. It would make sense that the small amounts that make it through to our babies make them more used to what we are eating. Plus, I've never heard of a baby having an allergic reaction in the womb :D

I ate peanuts by the bag full in second tri :haha: Just totally fancied them!

All in all, I'm not sure there is a right or wrong. My friend has a lot of allergies and chose to avoid peanuts during her first pregnancy. Her baby developed severe excema right away and recently had to be rushed to hospital with anaphylactic shock. It turns out that he is severely allergic to nuts (he is three now). So he was in no way protected by his mum avoiding peanuts during pregnancy :shrug:

Sorry, I know that was anecdotal, just like the my-friend-smoked-during-pregnancy-and-her-baby-was-fine stories. But I just wanted to share that by avoiding peanuts you don't necessarily prevent your child from being allergic.

On a lighter tone... I've grown! I popped a bump pic in the first post of my journal...


----------



## petitpas

Davies, have you thought about switching to a diesel?
Whatever you choose, please get something you still enjoy. As nice and practical as they are, I somehow can't imagine you being happy with a focus :nope:

Could the lower bump (just above vag) pains be BH?


----------



## croydongirl

Davies, the pain in your bottom is probably sciatic nerve pain. I had a terrible week or two of it early on, I could barely move and I just cried laying in bed trying to scoot over but it hurt so badly. I was so scared that it would be like that the whole time but it eased. A few weeks later it came back in the other cheek but no where near as bad. Just twinges now and then. But it's hard, because its not really an area that you can just rub when you are out and about!! At least not without some funny looks!! ha ha!!

My doctor told me that it was to do with where the baby is laying so as he moves he will hit certain areas that trigger the nerve pain. 

The vag pain, I have had on and off too but nothing crazy. I think our kiddos are starting to be big enough to push and kick us in ways that can actually hurt or be uncomfortable now! Hoping that baby moves soon and you get more comfortable.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My baby is looking like a baby now! :yipee: So cute! Scan went great!:cloud9: Baby is measuring 13w+3 with heart rate of 147-156 BPM. I asked but the tech said she wouldn't tell me her gender guess because she knew I'd take it to heart. Oh well, guess I can wait. They only saw 1 subchorionic hemorrhage at 12mm so it looks like we're doing great in that area too! Baby was moving around so much they had a very hard time getting the heartrate. So precious! 

Here are couple of the cutest pics. What do think ladies? Boy or girl? I'm 50/50, I've got no clue. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 13w+1d legs.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 2









Baby 13w+1d.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I'm so happy for you! Heartbeat! Yes! :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

Yay, another great day of scans all around. Now I can sleep well tonight. 

Mom2, I have no idea of the gender yet. It's still very early and I'm not sure I'm seeing a clear enough nub. 

Great news about the clot. It's very small! Wonderful. And also great news about the heart rate. 

When is your next scan? Maybe you'll find out about gender at that one!

Kat, when is your next scan?


----------



## KatM

Heart,
That is what I thought about more advanced machines. My Dr is just a private practitioner, so his machine isn't advanced. I'm grateful he has a vaginal ultrasound as a lot of Dr's don't. How was your dinner date?

My next scan is next Friday the 27th, 2 days before my trip. I'm so lucky my new Dr is so accomodating.

Davies,
I understand how you feel. One of my spiritual teachers teaches that the proverbial "other shoe is going to drop" is just bullshit. He doesn't teach it like that, but you know what I mean. Hopefully we are all in good win streaks though life always has bumps along the way.

We too are looking for a family car as we both have two doors. I have a convertible and DH has a small, sports car. We will get a safe, economical family car when I am much later along. I like the BMW 1 series, but you should know the trunk space is incredibly small. I don't know if a big stroller would fit. We looked into buying it and decided against because of this reason.

Croy,
Sciatic pain is so common during pregnancy. What is going on with you?

Mom2,
I have no guesses, but the pic is fantastic!!! A full on baby!!!

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats mom2! Lovely scan :) No clue about the gender either, maybe the tech saw something when she was looking around in there? 

Heart- Have a fabulous time on your date! <3 Sorry we jinxed you with a sleepgasm lol!
I really love pb and apples too! Especially golden delicious with crunchy pb! Mmm!

I've had some weird vag pains the last couple days too :shrug: They feel low too, like down by my actual vaginal opening area...weird.


----------



## tuckie27

I was watching some Ellen clips today on youtube (I adore Ellen <3) and this video made me laugh so hard, I had tears at the end of the video, this kid is hilarious! I thought I would share since it cracked me up so much :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guuQF49vF2I


----------



## KatM




----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: V day :wohoo:


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Happy V day Puppy!!! :happydance:


----------



## sara1

Davies- finding a practical car can be a bit of a drag eh... I've always had a suv or jeep and had a really hard time coming down in size... I felt low to the ground, exposed. Plus I wanted a 4x4. I ended up buying a Nissan Quashqai ... It's sort of a crossover... Smaller than your VW (2 liter) but still 4x4. I've had it about 18 months and am well pleased. ( of course what I really want is a Lexus 400h... Hybrid and sooooo cool)


----------



## Neversaynever

Happy V day pups :wohoo:

Davies...I went from my 206 GTi 180 bhp car last year to the family car :haha: got the 1.6 TDi golf match blue motion technology thingy and it's an alright car too. Deffo get diesel...mine does around 55mpg average :thumbup: love the pram too :cloud9:

Kat...congrats on fab scan news

Bum...who was the other person...mom2? :wacko:

Ah bugger...:hi: everyone...can't think remember what I was going to put :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Room for another? :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Mrs Miggins said:


> Room for another? :happydance:

EEp!!! :wohoo:

POAS pics??? :haha:


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Mismig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: OMG I'm over the moon! Pics, details, everything!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Mrs Miggins said:


> Room for another? :happydance:

Fucking get iiiiiiiiinnnnnn MrsM :wohoo: congrats my lovely :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

Mrs migg?? Bfp????? Pics????? Now!!!!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow Mrs M, thats amazing news. So happy for you xx :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

9dpo, faintest of lines on a Superdrug with fmu that could have been an evap. Used an Frer with 2 mu and bam!! Straight away. The pic doesn't do the line justice really 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e76758c2.jpg
I wish I could allow myself to feel excited. No real symptoms as yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and thanks girls for all the lovely comments! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

9 dpo is brilliant to get a line chick and that frer is fab :) 

Congrats and dont worry about not getting excited just yet. It comes with being pal unfortunately :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Fabulous Line!!!! And 9 dpo... super early that's great! Have you started the progesterone. I know Heart sent you some. if for whatever reason it doesn't get through customs I can try to send you some from Greece... inside the eu might be easier.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't got it yet. Do you all definitely think I should take it now I have a bfp? I'm going to see the doc on Thursday or Friday (can't see her before then)
And thanks Sara!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs. M- :Yipee: So happy for your :bfp:! That's awesome! Congrats and welcome to the club! :flower:

Kat- Great pic, hun. 

Puppy- Happy V day!!!!!! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh happy V day Puppy! And thanks Mom!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM, I def. think you should try the progesterone. It will do no harm whatsoeverbut will def. give you more hope and let you feel that you are trying everything possible. What about a low dose aspirin are you going to take that?
I think taking both def. increases your chances. Its just ashame that doctors over here in the UK are so reluctant to prescribe progesterone. I had to really push for it and demand that I wanted to try it!
With your previous losses being at 7 weeks and 10 weeks could indicate clotting!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Just. I'll see what my doc says anyway but I'm def going to try aspirin. Do I ask for low dose aspirin over the counter does anyone know?


----------



## sara1

I agree with Just on this one! Neither the aspirin nor the progesterone will hurt- but both may help.


----------



## croydongirl

MrsM Congrats!! That is EXACTLY what my FRER looked like at 9dpo :)

You don't need to get the aspirin over the counter, most of the regular or generic brands come in a 'low dose' just look on the shelves. I started the aspirin when i got my + at 9pdo.
And the progesterone is safe to take form 3 or 4 dpo. My losses were all around 6 weeks, but my doctor told me that the progesterone was important very early on when thing started implanting. They thought that might have been our problem. 

Wishing you all the best :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Croy! I'm gonna get some aspirin today and start the progesterone as soon as it arrives. In the meantime I'll slap some progesterone cream on my arse.


----------



## bumpyplease

hi girls!

so pleased you have joined us mrs m! you are defo here to stay! welcome to the mad house!!!!

lovely pics mom2 and kat! brilliant!

Davies we are looking at a new car too as mine is a 3 door. thought about the bmw 1 series but the boot is fairly small. especially as we will have a baby and my step daughter every other weekend. nice car though! we had a look at the nissan qashqai the other day and also bmw 3 series - was suprised at how big the boot is on those! fx that your car went today!

heart, hows your toes looking?! very pretty im sure!

happy v day pups!

hi everyone else!


----------



## heart tree

MrsM I'm so happy for you! I posted in your journal. I'm not sure how long it will take for the progesterone to get to you. Maybe Sara could send you some to get you through the next few days until the stuff that I sent arrives. You really should take it. I also recommended the cream on your journal. Definitely use that in the meantime. And baby aspirin too. Low dose. I think in the UK it's 71mgs. In the US it's a little higher. I think 81mgs. It shouldn't be any higher than that though. 

Kat love the scan pic! I'm so happy for you!!!

Puppy HAPPY V DAY!!!!!

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. It's summer weather here. We slept with the windows open. I love this weather. Had a nice night with Tim though I realized I ate Ceasar salad dressing and I think it has raw egg in it. He assured me that it was a small amount and I'll be fine, but I'm still crapping myself over it. I'm such a lame date. We came home and I changed straight into my pajamas and went to bed. But it was nice to be out and feel like a normal person. I wore a dress and makeup and brushed my hair and had painted toes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love the sound of the organic polish. In my industry we kind of have to keep our toes painted if they are on show so I'll look out for some of that. I'm pleased you had a lovely night, don't worry about the dressing! Such a tiny amount won't do you any harm. I'm regretting the wine I had after Fili's chat with Dr Silverfox last Saturday night but it can't be helped. 
Just bought the low dose aspirin.


----------



## heart tree

Don't regret the wine. The baby hadn't even implanted yet. You're fine!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats mrsm and welcome! Super happy for you! I am on low dose aspirin too...

Happy v day puppy! 

Heart- your night sounded perfect, I'm so happy you can get out of the house! 

Nsn- did I miss your 22 weeks yesterday? Happy 22 weeks 

Kat- love the scan pic, so cute and they grow so fast!

Mom2- awesome scan pics too! Too bad she wouldn't guess! I don't know, not sure if I see a nub or not? 

Davies- maybe sciatic pain? Or something like that, sounds normal though. You pay so much for gas!!! I have a smaller suv, still not the best in gas in the city, 18-19 miles per gallon in traffic. No clue how that translates over there. Its a lexus rx 350 (didn't splurge on the pricy hybrid 400 ;) got it a couple years old and had it a few years. We thought about trading for a van but they aren't cheap either and it should be big enough. If I had 3 kids, I would get a van. 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## hopeful23456

And heart - I had a little Cesar dressing too once, it's ok ;)


----------



## Neversaynever

AH hopeful thanks...I don't manage to post as often these days although I always read in here :hugs:

Well...I have ordered the pram...iCandy Strawberry and bought a cot and mattress too :wacko: nervous and excited at the same time!

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I'd be very surprised if the place you went to made their mayonnaise from scratch and with raw eggs. As far as I know most US restaurants use pasteurised egg powder as they don't want to run the risk of accidentally poisoning someone.
If it helps, I've had raw eggs this pregnancy, too :blush:

MrsM, I'm so excited for you! :yipee:
HUGE congratulations! You've got the aspirin, now try not to worry about the progesterone if you don't get it immediately. I suspect that with both your losses making it well past 6 weeks you most likely don't have an issue. If you can get it, that is a bonus safety net that won't harm you. I think it is probably only worth starting on progesterone if you can get a supply to last until 12 weeks. That's just a guess, though, no scientific knowledge behind it :haha:

I love the car talk but you'll consider me boring with my large, economical yet very comfy Citroen (averages 45-50mpg depending on usage).


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies, been to the out of hours GP this eve as I had a bad chest, turns out I have a bad chest infection which I suspected - having major trouble breathing and wheeze on every breath. Ugh


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pip. I've been having blood tests and the first 2 months worth came back as low progesterone, I will get the 3rd result at the end of the week hopefully. Also do I need to wean myself off at 12 weeks rather than just stop?


----------



## petitpas

MrsM, I was told to just stop. Actually, I think it was at 14 weeks. I ran out of pessaries at 13.5 weeks and never noticed anything special when I stopped.
If your tests came back as low twice, can't you ask your doctor for a cyclogest prescription? Print off some info about the PROMISE trial if you think they might need convincing...


----------



## petitpas

Puppy, I'm sorry you are suffering... (no camping for sure now?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks, it's worth a try.


----------



## heart tree

I sent you 100 suppositories which are 200mgs. I was taking two a day, but other women only took one a day with good results. If you took one a day from weeks 4-12 you would only use 56 of them. I would suggest weaning off of them as an abrupt stop of them has been linked to mc. So technically you could take two a day and start weaning to one a day in the last week and if you had any left cut down to one every other day. 

Pups, you can't catch a break! Did they give you meds? Blah. 

Thanks for the reassurance Pip.


----------



## heart tree

As Pip said she didn't wean. I wasn't told to wean either. I just did out of fear. But with my short cervix, one of the treatments is progesterone. My cervix hasn't been short enough to start it, but the perinatologist told me that I did start it, I had to commit to it and not stop it because the body can recognize it as a fast drop in progesterone and may start to terminate the pregnancy.


----------



## puppycat

petitpas said:


> Puppy, I'm sorry you are suffering... (no camping for sure now?)

Haha, I didn't even think about that but it may very well come down to that! It's not until the last weekend in May mind BUT we don't have any money atm to buy a tent so likely not happening anyway!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Puppy. I'm so sorry. What is up with you and sickness? I call you healed and whole in Jesus' name!


----------



## puppycat

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Oh, Puppy. I'm so sorry. What is up with you and sickness? I call you healed and whole in Jesus' name!

Thank you lovely xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I'm glad I didn't read about any miscarriage links when coming off my progesterone! I had no idea. In any case I was on 1x 400mg daily so I would have had to request a completely new prescription to get 200mg or less.


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m big huge congrats!!!!! Defo get on progesterone I had 2 low blood test readings to thats y they put me on it. They put me on 400mg twice a day but the doseage was to high an aggravated my cervix so I went down to one a day at night, I also weaned off out of fear! I lowered the doseage to 200mg a day then every other day but I did at 13 weeks/14 I think! I also did baby aspirin still am until 34 weeks u can get them in tesco chemists everywhere there just 75mg of aspirin. Fab news an good luck xxx

Puppy happy v day sorry ur ill I been awake since 4am sneezing all of a sudden a cold ! Nice! X

Hopeful I think I do have sciatic pain it gets worse throughout the day if I done to much! Great! An I love the Lexus very nice! I have a vw touareg. I love it but just to expensive, the guy made an offer, but I was out shopping with my mum so hubby said we will think about it. By the time I got home the guy put a deposit on another car!!! Grrrr!! Sum1 was meant to come last night but didn't show up! Just got to wait! X

Hi Jen fili heart never Kat Sara pip mom2 bumpy embo Croy an everyone else good morning ladies! Hope ur all well! X


----------



## croydongirl

Hubs is in the kitchen whipping up a batch of chocolate chip cookies, he got inspired so he went to the store to get chocolate chips to make them. They smell amazing. I had a half glass of root beer about 10 minutes ago and baby boy is partying hard now, such a light weight! ha ha!

Davies, hope the car gets sold soon. I am sure it will be nice to cross that off the list.


----------



## daviess3

Never I was thinking a golf diesel Will see what hubby's says, Sara I no a few people with qashqai an they love it I like the how it's an inbetween I quite like that an the ford kuga to, 

Bumpy I was considering the 1 series but then I thought well if something goes wrong it's still BMW parts which r expensive, I used tk have a 3series convertible I have had 2 an I love them an even the convertible had a lovely size boot! I also had x5 which again are gorgeous but it's the petrol!! I have champagne taste but soon to have orange juice budget lol! X

Never I love the I candy strawberry very nice I was indescisive about the I candy or bugaboo but I went for bugaboo as we walk far with my st Bernard, an reviews on walking on sand mud an snow were better but both lovely buggies! What cot did u go for!!? I love it, it starts to feel real right? I'm so excited about putting it all together! 

I went shopping with my mum yesterday an we ordered cotbed mattress we got a sprung mattress coz there meant to be better than foam right? We got some cellular blankets some gorgeous fleecy blankets some all in ones!! 2 vests some burp cloths, an some closer to nature bottles the ones they recommended for breast an bottle incase I can't breast feed as my mum couldn't with me! My mum took it home, but I'm so excited!! It felt wierd buying well I didn't my mum did!! Bless her she wouldn't let me buy anything! X


----------



## daviess3

Haha like most men Croy! I could eat choc chip cookies an it's 5am!! Yum!! X


----------



## heart tree

You are all so far ahead of me. I need to start buying things!!! I keep saying that but still haven't done it. 

Croy, did you decide on diapers yet? I'm considering the Gro via as they have the biodegradable disposables and cloth inserts. But I think I'd want some other ones too. I found this review of them. The videos are great
https://styleberryblog.com/the-grov...eview-plus-fuzzibunz-vs-grovia-flip-vs-grovia

I think I would use them when I needed disposables. But for cloth, I'm still trying to decide. I saw a review that said the Kawaii diapers are the same as bum genius but are way cheaper. $7 vs. $17. I'm still undecided. Just wondering what someone else in the US is looking at.


----------



## croydongirl

So fun that you got to do some shopping!! I love building up my stock of baby stuff. I got bottles too just in case. I am hoping to breast feed, but I also want hubby to be able to feed every now and then so I can still come and go and not always have bubs with me so I hope he will take bottles of pumped milk too. I think it says that you aren't supposed to start with the bottle until a few weeks after the baby is established on the boob. 

If you were closer, I would pop round with some cookies, they are warm out of the oven and super scrummy :) Its just after 9 at night here so I will be going to bed soon.


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- you are up so early! I bet it was so much fun buying stuff. 

Croy- yummy! What a sweet guy. I've been drinking a little diet root beer, a & w...

Puppy- you just can't catch a break with being sick! Hope you feel better

Heart- although your cervix is staying long and closed now, this story made me feel better about cervix stuff....a gal on another forum im on is preg with twins and at around 20 wks her cervix was down to 1.5 and funneling, they put her on progesterone and now it's been a couple of weeks and it's up to 2.9. Amazing how well that works.


----------



## croydongirl

We decided on Bum Genius because they are one size, and hubby found a site online that they sells them for $15 when you buy them in bulk. 
I have used Bumgenius and they are super easy. My mother in law is throwing a shower for us and I think she is asking people to chip in to get them for us. From what my friends tell me the flip diaper disposable inserts fit the bum genius, so I might look at those. Also there is a toilet sprayer which you connect simply to the back of the toilet and can used to spray off any "stuff"! Everyone I know who cloth diapers, says the sprayer is a lilfe saver. Its made my BumGenius but can be used with every diaper.

Here is the link to the site that had the good deal on the BumGenius, they might have other diapers for a good price too.
https://thegreennursery.com/

And here is the sprayer

https://www.amazon.com/bumGenius-Diaper-Sprayer/dp/B0019HXQLS


----------



## daviess3

Love the shopping this is the long awaited reward for us well until babies get here! I think I'm going to use disposable nappies I love the idea of cloth but at 9 months when I go back to work sn other people are looking after baby I think disposables are bit easier! X


----------



## heart tree

That sprayer is amazing! I'm totally getting that. What a brilliant idea! I still have to do some more rearching. I wish there was a store where I could go look at them all and play with them. 

Good to know the Flip fit in the Bum Genius. I've read that people like the Gro Via better than Flip, but I'm not sure those fit into Bum Genius. They fit into the Fuzzibunz, but the Fuzzibunz don't get as great reviews as Bum Genius. So many choices! 

I may start with a few Gro Via and a few Bum Genius and see what I like. 

Hopeful that is really encouraging. The research shows excellent results with a cervix under 2.5 and progesterone treatment. Anything over 2.5 has shown no improvement which is why I haven't started it. I don't want to add additional hormones unless absolutely necessary. But I have my stash ready in case I need to start using them.


----------



## heart tree

Davies that's my concern too. When I go back to work I need to make sure I have a diaper system that works. But I live in Berkeley where probably everyone uses cloth, so it probably won't be as much of an issue. 

That's why I'm loving the idea of the Gro Via. They have the outside shell and then cloth inserts or disposable insert that can be put into the compost or trash and are biodegradable. 

I'm learning that a lot of this has to do with your baby. Different brands fit better on certain babies. It's so hard to choose before you know how your baby is built!


----------



## daviess3

Defo disposables for me I'm afraid, I love the idea an there's cute ones but just for pure laziness I won't b! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies why are you awake at this ungodly hour? It's soooo early for you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't worry Davies I used disposables too. I liked the idea of cloth but I know what I'm like. I'm rubbish. I think a friend of mine put me off who tried them and ended up using disposables anyway. She's so good and I thought if she can't manage it I don't stand a chance! I would love to use them though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Davies thanks for the good wishes and the info about progesterone. I hope I get it soon!


----------



## sara1

Loving all the nappy talk! I'm learning tons! We'd love to do cloth, but I need to do more research... also NOBODY in Greece does them and I'll have far less choice unless I want to order online and pay for shipping. I need to price it all out. Still I hope I can find a way to make it work... hubby is very proactive about being 'green' and the idea of all those disposable diapers in a landfill somewhere is enough to keep him up at night. That said, all my good intentions have a way of flying out the window in the face of adversity.

Puppy- So sorry your ill dear! I hope you are getting a well-deserved rest this weekend!

Croy- Your man is baking you cookies... very nice indeed:)

Afm- Spent the day at the beach... (although I'm not allowed to swim yet) and then went out to a lovely meal last night... I didn't realize how much my body was craving red meat. OMG had the best filet mignon of my life... and for the first time in ages after a big meal I felt great, no nausea at all! Thankfully morning sickness is back this morning, or I'd be freaking out:haha:

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## tuckie27

Ladies- I am sorta freaking out. I need the advice of some of you vets. Sorry if this is TMI. So, I've been inserting the progesterone every night (as I'm sure many of you know, there's no applicator!) Well, I've been doing this for several weeks now (and so I feel what's going on "up there") and the last 2 nights have really frightened me. At first I could insert my whole finger (like normal), so I would stick the prog. up there as far as I could for the first several weeks, but now I feel something (my cervix?) is much lower and feels engorged. I noticed it last night and was curious how it would be tonight when I put it in and sure enough, I can't even get half my finger up there wothout feeling this...sorry for my utter lack of understanding my own anatomy, but if it's my cervix then I'm worried cause I thought it was supposed to be high during pregnancy? Also, does this mean I shouldn't have sex? It feels as though this thing would obstuct DHs penis from even going in...sorry, this is very werid to me, I've never used progesterone until this pregnancy so I'm not used to being so aware...Can anyone help me??? :/ Do I need to see my Dr???


----------



## Neversaynever

Sara...good that you it out for a much deserved meal..you're supposed to have red meat twice a week for iron levels :winkwink: and yay for :sick: today :hugs:

Pups...:hugs: it never ends for you..although no camping might be a good thing :winkwink:

MrsM...how're you feeling today? :hugs:

Davies...the golf is lovely and roomy..the match version I only pay £20 road tax a year too :thumbup: the cot we got with free mattress from the same independent stockist as the pram..was the east coast Anna in cocoa so saved £30 on retail price and got a mattress :thumbup: so got the pebble car seat £125 instead of £160 and the family car base for £125 which will be usable for the next stage at seat unt they're four although restricted on what seat but it's a maxi cosi so should be ok. I looked at the bugaboo too :flower:

Amanda...good luck on the cloth...I just don't feel the urge to do so :blush: probably because I am too lazy to research it all..im already finding it taxing trying to work things out/what to buy/when we need it :wacko: as for buying..only reason I got some more stuff was because Pip7890 had it up for sale and I snatched her hand off :haha:

Croy...sounds like all is fitting into place with you and cloth stuff..bought anything else?

Kat...are you still on :cloud9: although probably or your head in the loo about now :haha:

Bumpy...you have a social life outside of here?! I got told off for that the other day :rofl:

Titi...good to see you in here...hoping this is just the starter :hugs:

Jenn...have the infections cleared up yet? How's the new home doing? :hugs:

Mom2...you still on :cloud9: too?

Hopeful...good that you have some info to prove the progesterone works IF cervix gets shorter/begins to funnel. Loving your scans and updates

Florida..where are you?

RaspberrryMini my mucker...I can see you read this thread...jump in :winkwink:

Pink...how're you doing hun? :hugs:

Pip...how's you?

Tracie...how she diva?

I bet I've still missed someone :haha:

AFM...moved along to the last box of second tri on my ticker :shock: and yup I'll be doing disposables with this one too :flower:

Happy Sunday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

See..I missed you tuckie of the list :wacko:

I don't really know but I also freaked out in the early days because I did used to check position of cervix when TTCAL's so even when pregnant I was checking now and again and freaking out because I could feel it low and soft. It also did mean that when we did have sex..I bled a little and that really out the crappers up me and my cervix was still low at 13 weeks. It did finally go up high around 14+4 weeks and it's stayed that way since although I rarely check now. 

Probably no use at all but that is my take on it :hugs: you're not bleeding or cramping so take that as a positive :flower:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Tuckie I don't nO Hun I'm sure it's normal I can never tell I only ever felt the difference between big an small! Im sure sum1 will no later! Don't stress sounds normal to me! X

Mrs m which disposables did u use? I'm trying to buy bits early did you get pampers huggys or shop brand? I have a box of progesterone I could send you first class on Monday if you need them my lovely? At least I think I got a whole box I will check an let you no should b quicker than a shipment, but defo get on ur doctors nerves there's no evidence for it against so therefor u want them! Worked for me! X

Sara I'm so jealous you been on the beach I can't wait for that! X

Heart just woke up for the bathroom an then I realised I was with a cold???!! Sneezing couldn't breathe! Just what i wanted did go back to sleep for an hour, but I seem to wake by 5 everyday again! But I can always go back to sleep! X


----------



## puppycat

Loving all the cloth talk. We use it with Laura and will be with baby when he/she arrives (but we don't judge those who use sposies either because we were there once).

Feeling worse today which i did not expect after starting antibiotics yesterday. Have a pain in my chest and didnt really sleep much. Had to sit up most of the night because lying down felt like i was drowning, which i suppose in a way i am. :shrug:

I need to catch up with the buying too. Hopefully a bit more funds in May here


----------



## Neversaynever

Pups...when you lie down and feeli like drowning..I'm sure that's fluid on the lungs hun...surely not right??

Second opinion needed maybe or am I overreacting :wacko:

XxC


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I experienced something similar-at about 5-6 weeks- felt like my cervix was suddenlay way too low, and the progesterone made me spot when it came into contact. Needless to say I freaked. It just sort of went up on it's own afterwards. I've read that the cervix does become high and closed during pregnancy but that when this happens varies greatly from woman to woman and from pregnancy to pregnancy. Try to relax- (I know easier said than done). Remember, you're not cramping heavily or bleeding red. Maybe you should avoid sex till you feel more comfortable, or talk to your doctor tomorrow so he can reassure you. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls just popping in I'm still in Scotland having a great time got loads too tell you but I wanted to let you all know I'm doing fine infections seem to be clearing up my flight home is tomorrow 5pm uk time in just having the best time I got too meet my brother for the first time amazing but hey ho

Hope you are all well and I will catch up properly tomorrow night xxx


----------



## puppycat

I thought that's what a chest infection was, like mucus stuff on the lungs? (I just assumed that was a normal feeling but i don't know much about it tbh) I don't know, i have chest pain today too so i think i'll have to keep an eye because that's not good either! Ugh!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies I might take you up on that would you mind? Thank you so much. As for nappies, pampers all the way. My little girl is still in nappies and she's 2 and a half (we'll get there with the potty training she isn't ready yet) and she gets really really bad nappy rash and always has done since she was a baby. It's always worse if ever I have to use cheaper nappies. I'm not a big one for insisting on top brands all the time but with pampers you can feel the difference when you touch them they are loads softer. Don't use Sudocrem for the first few weeks either it's too harsh for newborns but it's fab when they are a bit older. Tesco's own nappy cream is better for newborns or bepanthen they are more gentle. My poor little girl still has to have stuff from the docs her little bottom gets red raw.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Puppy I get a lot of chest infections and you have lots of sympathy from me, they are horrible.


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone!

I bought 20 little lambs fitted nappies on offer. Until they fit I'll be using sposies and then I might use both. I don't want to stress myself and will see how things go. All I need to do now is choose the wraps to go with the little lambs...


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh Petit the wraps are the fun part! Heh.

I don't want to teach you to suck eggs but do you know you don't need a wrap for each? You can reuse the wraps x


----------



## JDH1982

Hi guys, just checking in. Everything seems to be going ok here, fingers crossed so far so good. Other than feeling really tired and boobs hurting occasionally with sicky feeling coming and going, I feel fine. Hoping baby is super glued inside and not budging for anybody!

Had first meet with midwife on Thursday, I am high dependency which I knew I would be after 3 losses, but she said that she will pass detail to the hospital and it's all down to them as to when they send me for a scan. She said they may want to see me early or they may just wait till 12 week one, so who knows. I may pay for a private one if this is the case 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m that's fine message me ur address I will send them I have 7 x 400mg pessaries I can post them to you tommorow if you want Hun I need to go to the post office! 

Never love ur cot I can't believe ur car is £20 to tax! Wow what engine is it? X

I sold my car yippee skippy now I can feel really mumsy with a boring car! Lol x

How's everyone else? X


----------



## kjacot2008

Hay ladies,

Hope you dont mind if I join, I am 6 weeks pregnant, atfer 5 early losses due to mthfr. I have my first scan in a week and I am scared to death!!! No real symptoms except constant fatigue.


----------



## KatM

Hi ladies,
I am going to do cloth nappies. I was raised on them. Certain cities have great cloth services where they pick up the dirties and drop off the clean ones. Nowadays they have these liners that just let you flush the poopy down the toilet, so you are just washing pee ones. 

Sara,
It's good to know it is warm enough to go to the beach already since I will be there in 1.5 weeks. Yum, I must admit that meat is soundly strangely good to me, though I haven't eaten it in forever. I will allow myself to eat whatever I please.

NSN,
I am happy to report that my head has not been in the loo, but I feel sick!
It must feel great to be almost into 3rd trimester. I am so excited for you. Your little one is almost here!

Pups,
I hope you feel better. Sounds like your body is taking a beating this pregnancy.

Davies,
Congrats on selling the car! We are deciding on what boring family car to get as well. I feel it is too soon to start really looking. DH is way ahead himself. He's sure this is our sticky.

JDH,
I can't believe that you may wait till 12 weeks for a scan. Is that standard practice? I had a scan at 5 weeks and 6 weeks because of my anxiety, but they are private scans. I hope you are much more relaxed than I was. I thought it was standard in the UK to get a scan at 8 weeks. I must be mistaken. Good luck hon.

Heart,
Cali is so pro-green, I can't imagine anyone you hire will have an issue with cloth diapers. Did you find organic nail polish remover? If so, what is the brand.

Tuckie,
I have no idea except that I read that sucker can move positions constantly.

KJA, welcome. I am so sorry for all your losses. I pray this is your sticky!


AFM,
I have felt so much more relaxed since seeing the HB. I have bad nausea, but haven't vomited. Instead, I sleep ALL afternoon everyday. I have no one to blame but myself. I kept telling myself I wanted MS.

We told everyone the news even though we understand that seeing a HB isn't a guarantee. I am not one to keep secrets.

Poor DH is preparing our home for sale all by himself since I feel yucky. I am so desperate to finish before the professional photographers come over, that I am considering calling my MIL for reinforcement!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome kjacot :wave:

I'm so sorry for your losses. And congrats on your bfp. You're in a great place. I couldn't have got through first tri without this group.

So glad you sold your car Davies. Have you decided which mummy car you're gonna get.

Afm, after suffering so much with my SPD this week ive decided to take my mat leave from 30 weeks. Well first I'll be using my annual leave. I'm a bit gutted to lose so much time with Otto but it's best for us all if I go early. I'm taking the additional three months unpaid leave so I'll be off for 12 months. 
Baby's been really active today, Infact he's keeping me awake right now! I don't mind. I still go all goofy when I feel him. I can't imagine ever getting tired of feeling him kick me :cloud9:


----------



## tuckie27

Kja- Welcome :) Hope this is your forever baby :hugs:
Davies- Congrats on selling your car, I love getting new cars! :)
Kat- I sleep all afternoon too! I have been extra sleepy late, more so than the first half of this tri. It is screwing my sleep schedule all up. Be prepared, if you're anything like me, you'll just get sleepier as the days go :p

Thanks for the responses on my post. I am still freaking out. I'm going to check it again tonight when I put in my prog. Of course I started googling up a storm and have now convinced myself something is terribly wrong with me and I am doomed to have another loss. I figure I can wait until Friday when I have my scan to talk to my Dr. unless anything changes, gets worse, or I become even more scared shitless than I already am :/


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie - progesterone irritates your cervix and can dry it and it cracks like dry skin and can bleed (happened to me at 6+1 and a lot of us here). I dont think anything is wrong but if you keep feeling your cervix you could be irritating it more. Ever since it made me bleed, I would barely put the suppository up there and would lay down while inserting it and stay lying down for 20 mins for it to absorb. Mine looked like a waxy white bullet. 
It only needs to be touching wet tissue to absorb so you don't need to push it way up there. 
I used to put it as far up as I could while standing and then just keep doing whatever I was doing because I was so used to doing them but after the bleed, I was super careful (over the last year and a half I have inserted about 200 up there, no applicator- just finger).

Jdh- if I were you I would get an early scan just to not worry, I'm surprised they wouldn't after 3 mcs? 
Do you want an early scan? I was very happy to have many early scans and still worried. 

Kj- welcome and congrats! What type of mthfr do you have? Are you on lovenox? 

Congrats on selling your car davies! I'm doing disposable too, pampers swaddlers. I've heard and read a lot of people like them. 

Kat- your vaca will be awesome! I slept a lot first tri too.


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Mine looks like a waxy white bullet too. I haven't bled or anything, but I will definitely not put it in as far now. Also, I read a lot of other people saying they had to "scoop out" leftover remnants from theirs and I have not experienced that- Did you? Mine looks like oil after my first pee after it absorbs, I assumed it all came out when I peed cause I could see these oily little puddles in the toilet?


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi tuckie - I've read that too but never had to scrape any of it out. Some came out with pee too. It still absorbs enough of it even though you see it when you pee. I have coughed one out before and stuck it back in ;) and had some leak out when I was laying down, sucked! Had to clean it off the bed. 
I started on them twice a day (50 mg each) then down to once a day after this last bfp as my prog was really high.


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks, I was worried that maybe it got inflamed or something because I wasn't scooping it out ;p I'm on 100mg every night and I know what youe mean, I didn't use panty liners at first and it leaked and left a oily stain on the sheets :/ Not to mention what it does to your panties :dohh: I am just going to wait this whole thing out and hope and pray I'm okay. Thanks for your responses :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Kat..glad you're heads not down the loo :winkwink: although all day nausea is not fun :hugs:

Em...sorry you're having to take maternity leave earlier...all will be worth it though :hugs:

Tuckie...glad you feel 'ok' again and you have options to either wait or see doctor :thumbup:

Davies...it's 1.6 TDi...not the fastest but I did have a 2.0 petrol before so felt like a snail at first but in used to it now. Also it meant that I need to be more of a sensible driver now in with child rather that a petrol head wanna be :haha:

Happy Monday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## sara1

Morning all :hi:

Congrats on selling your car Davies... have you decided what to buy?

Welcome Kja- Hope this is your sticky bean! There are a couple of us on here with MTHFR and other clotting disorders and I'm happy to report we're all progressing nicely. Do you have a treatment plan?

Kat- I can sympathize with the MS... This is me :sick: hugging the porcelain bowl again this morning! I guess the yogurt wasn't such a stellar breakfast idea.


----------



## puppycat

We've got a 1.4 diesel fiesta 2007 shape which is only £30 tax for a year. Unfortunately i think we'll need a new car too because it's quite narrow. DH has a son already so we'll be trying to squeeze 3 car seats in the back! Not happening! Lol x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all, thanks Davies. I'm not sure if that progesterone is a good idea after giving it some thought, it's a much higher dose than the dose I was going to take with the stuff that Hearty sent me. Obviously I don't want to take a high dose and then drop down quickly. 
My boobs don't feel as sore as I was hoping. With Edie they were really sore right from bfp (though I didn't test until a couple of days after AF was due) but with the two I lost I didn't get sore boobs. Anyone else who has had previous children not get such sore boobs second time round? 
The knicker checking has begun.


----------



## Embo78

Mrs migs, I still knicker and tp check every time I go to the loo :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just realised my post sounded a bit dismissive, sorry. I wrote it in a rush because I just snuck on while I'm at my mums. She has a huge disapproval of me constantly staring at my phone in her company. I'm not sure if you girls agree but maybe taking a 400g dose isn't a good idea if I can't carry on with it what do you think?


----------



## petitpas

Mrs, maybe you could just use half a pessary at a time? It's all a bit messy and vague anyway with these.

Tucks, I am glad you are two days on after feeling your cervix and still no bleeding and cramping. I have a feeling this might not be an issue (although I don't blame you for worrying!).

Pups, I am not very familiar with egg sucking :winkwink: I only found out at the nappuccino I went to last week that you could reuse wraps. Also, it was news to me that you need to point a little boy's willy downwards when closing a nappy. I'm so clueless!


----------



## sara1

MisMig- You could do 400 once a day, this doesn't actually seem that high to me. I think the Promise trial is 800mgs a day, and I'm on 200mg 4x a day. It will really depend on how you feel. Don't worry about the boobs (I know easier said than done) ... it's still early!


----------



## Embo78

Mrs miggs I was in 200 in the morning and in the evening.

I'm sure one of the ladies dropped from 400 to 200 (Davies???) I don't think it will effect you but it's totally your call and what you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## tuckie27

Had a panic & went to ER, just got out after hours of waiting ofc. ER doc took a look & said everything is very swollen down there. He thinks what I might have felt 'obstructing' are my very swollen vaginal walls. He suspects it's a reaction to the prog but said since OB wasn't his thing, he's sending me to OB sick call (in another part of hospital) it doesn't open until 7:30am so I'm laying in my jeep in the parking lot for a couple hours...ssoooo tired! I'll let yall know what the OB says. Thanks for all your support ladies :)


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- do you have someone there with you to hold your hand? Hope everything's ok, will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi tuckie, I hope they see you soon and you get reassurance. Hopefully nothing to worry about if it is just the vaginal walls that are swollen, hopefully not affecting your womb x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sara, how are you feeling? I am so nauseaus all day long, feel like Im hungover. Im not actually been sick as yet but every smell makes me want to puke and just dont have the notion to eat anything.
Have you anymore scans coming up? I have mines on Thursday when I should be 8 weeks, feeling quite scared but hope that all these symptoms are a good sign x


----------



## bumpyplease

thinking of you tuckie, hope you are just a bit irritated and nothing serious.

mrsm i was on 400mg twice a day also so i think you would be fine with davies dose. it didnt casuse me any problems x


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks guys :) Still waiting to for OB sick call to open, about a half hour more & I should get right in. Unfortunately my hubby is off training so I'm on my own, but I have my PAL cyber hand holders here :D


----------



## Embo78

That sounds awful tuckie. I hope you get some answers. It sucks that you're on your own. :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - I hope you can get some answers, glad it sounds like it could be something simple but nice to hear that for sure. Thinking of you.

JustKeep - Sounds very normal for 7 weeks! Sorry that you feel yucky, but know that its all for the good of that growing bean, and that it WILL pass before too long. I know its so hard to feel so sick. Don't worry about not eating. I thin most of us who felt nauseous just ate what we felt like when and if we felt like it. Try to keep hydrated though. I drank tons of fizzy water because I couldn't stomach regular water. I also ate green apples because they settled my stomach, and are full of water :) Wishing you all the best for your scan.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hope you are ok tuckie! I think the prog is just irritating your skin. Hugs!


----------



## Embo78

Fizzy water with a wedge of lemon was my life saver when I hady first tri nausea just :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. Will catch up later today. I was so tired yesterday I thought I might be getting sick. I think I was just tired. Feeling tired again. I wonder if baby is having a growth spurt and is zapping my energy. My belly measured bigger last night. 

Tuckie, I hope everything is ok. I'm glad you are being proactive. 

Krippy good luck on your scan today. Thinking about you. 

Still lying in bed. I'm reading everything. Will respond later. Have a busy work day today. 

xoxo


----------



## tuckie27

Hi guys. Well, I am okay afterall. OB said I was feeling my cervix but she said its probably larger than what I'm used to & everything up there was inflamed & swollen cause I've had a bad yeast infection & didn't even know it :dohh: I've never had one & I didn't feel real itchy or anything. She says prog is likely culprit. Giving me safe meds for 1st tri & saying I was fine basically. But the cool thing about this whole freakout of mine is I got to see our LO again!!! :D We saw it move- soo cool! Omg, so excitng & so cute, like a little teddy graham! Well, I have't slept a wink. I'll be back later. Thanks for being there guys :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

That's fab news tuckie :) :) :) it's lovely when you see them wiggling around in there :)

Hearty, I always know when Otto's having a growth scan because I'm exhausted and ravenous!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

That's awesome tuckie!

Heart- I get super hungry and tired with growth spurts too!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie that's fantastic news (that everything's ok, not that you have a yeast infection!)

Thanks Em. I actually was feeling a bit nauseous yesterday. Nothing like the first tri, but my stomach didn't feel great. But once I would eat, I would feel better. Weird. I feel fine today. Just tired still. I'm sure she's just growing like a baby should and making her mama tired!

Sorry you've been in so much pain Em. I'm glad you are going to stop working early. I've heard as the baby gets bigger spd can get worse. Did you have this with your other pregnancies? It sounds dreadful.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful! I've never felt ravenous this entire pregnancy. I bet some of it has to do with all the bed rest. I'm not active enough to feel ravenous. I did manage to go to Target with Tim yesterday. But the rest of the day was lying down. 

You're at double digits now! Although you have been at double digits since you already know your birth date. But it's still exciting to see on the ticker! 

I hate Mondays. I'm working from home and I only work part time, but I still hate Mondays! Anyone else a Monday hater?


----------



## KatM

Ladies,
My progesterone draw on Friday was a 5.4!!! This is crazy low, obviously, and this is while I have been having twice weekly shots. He upped my shots to 200mils. Dr.K was honest and told me it isn't the best sign. He told me to relax as much as I could as we did see the HB on Friday as well.

I am so confused. My P 2weeks+2 days ago was 13.4 all on it's own. Can anyone offer any of their own experience with this? Plus, I feel sicker and sicker daily. I know some schools of thinking believe that we shouldn't even take P, and that low-P is nature's way of releasing non-viable pregnancies. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Kat


----------



## JDH1982

Yeah, I would love an early scan to put my mind at rest, I do feel more positive but I am still really scared.

If I don't hear anything by the end of this week (I'll be 7 weeks) I think I'll book for a private one. £100 is nothing when it's my baby's well being i'm checking. Then I'll also get to see little beany early which is always a good thing.

Hugs to all x


----------



## heart tree

Oh Kat, I'm sorry I don't have any advice. I've never had my progesterone monitored in a pregnancy. I'm confused that you would see a hb if it was that low. I hope some other ladies have some advice for you. It's never easy, is it? :hugs:

JDH I think an early scan is warranted. Even if you have to pay privately. I know it will be scary, but it will be worth peace of mind.


----------



## Embo78

heart tree said:


> Tuckie that's fantastic news (that everything's ok, not that you have a yeast infection!)
> 
> Thanks Em. I actually was feeling a bit nauseous yesterday. Nothing like the first tri, but my stomach didn't feel great. But once I would eat, I would feel better. Weird. I feel fine today. Just tired still. I'm sure she's just growing like a baby should and making her mama tired!
> 
> Sorry you've been in so much pain Em. I'm glad you are going to stop working early. I've heard as the baby gets bigger spd can get worse. Did you have this with your other pregnancies? It sounds dreadful.


She's definitely growing up a storm in there :) :)

I had SPD with Abi and Oliver. Really bad with Oliver from 12 weeks after simply moving a bed with my foot! I wasn't diagnosed until AFTER I gave birth to Oliver!! I went to the doctor and was told that I was being silly and should be playing football at that stage of my pregnancy. No lie!!
I felt utterly stupid so just struggled on the whole time and didn't mention anything to my midwife but after Oli was born I was curious as to why my symptoms completely cleared up within days so at my check up, I mentioned it to the midwife! She diagnosed me immediately and warned me that it appears with every pregnancy once it's been established.

My midwife has referred me to see a PHYSIO today so hopefully with a support belt and special excercise I'll be able to get back to some kind of normality. Thank goodness I have a brilliant family. The girls have been amazing, cooking and cleaning for me. They definitely deserve new dresses!!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

kat- will they let you do the shot daily? the girls I know that were on shots did them daily (pretty sure). or suppositories? my prog was super high this time but was lower in the past when trying naturally (15 or less). clomid made it high and injectibles elevate it some too after o on other cycles i've been monitored on.

will they put you on a higher dose? I have read of girls having it super low and taking more of it and it going up. the fact that you have a heartbeat is huge.


----------



## heart tree

Em, Ha ha! New dresses indeed! 

What has yours felt like? I have a constant pain in my inner right thigh/groin area. I feel it when I move in certain directions. It hasn't gotten worse, but it hasn't gotten better. I also have tail bone pain. Just wondering where you feel yours. I'm not in excruciating pain. I just hope it doesn't get worse. 

Glad you are getting some physio today. That should help!


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Phew! Very relieved and happy to hear that it's nothing serious... at least you got a bonus scan out of it... a little silver lining. Now go get yourself some well deserved sleep girl!

Kat- I wish I could offer you some advice or info, but (I think like many of the ladies here) I was given progesterone without every having had my levels checked. I know you must be scared. Try to remember that the symptoms you're feeling are a good sign that everything is progressing and your baby is growing. :hugs:

Just- Thanks for asking sweetie!! I'm doing ok... nauseous today, and vomited my breakfast, but also eating up a storm with the steroids... it's a weird combination. I feel like the problem is in the morning when my stomach has been empty... after that I can just light snack my way through the nausea... Needless to say I'm gonna be huge :haha: We need to remember the nausea is a good sign. Are you still spotting, or has that finally calmed down? I've a scan this week as well... on Wednesday. Like you, I'm nervous as hell, but excited too... I feel like there is some vague optimism setting in:)

Embo- Sorry you've been in so much pain! It's nice to hear that you're getting such wonderful support from home though. I hope the physio helps! 

Heart- I loathe Mondays on principle (and I'm only working 2 days a week atm) Sorry your feeling a little under the weather... I've discovered the joys of lemon sorbet for stomach upsets... Yummy


----------



## heart tree

Sara, I never vomited from my MS, but one woman I know who did said she kept crackers by her bed and would nibble on them in the middle of the night. She said it helped in the morning.

Glad you are a Monday hater too! I hate them even when I don't have to work (like on a long weekend). It's this weird mental block I have about them. Always have, always will. I really like Monday nights though. I guess I feel vindicated that I made it through another Monday and I can finally relax and ease into Tuesday. I'm a nut job.

Hopeful, thanks for that good advice to Kat. I love that as a combined group, we have as much, if not more information than doctors!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, thats good you have another scan, its good to be optimistic.
My spotting has stopped for the past week which Ive felt better about, always scared about it starting up again though.
I bought some ginger biscuits today to keep with me throughout the day. On a plus side I never felt nausea like this last year even when I made it to 8.5 weeks so fingers crossed. Its like an all day hangover and travel sickness. Oh and the headaches have kicked in, every night Im getting them..oh the joys. My OH is right though I complain when I think I dont have symptoms and get scared so its all worth it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, Im sorry I cant honestly comment on the progesterone as mines has never been checked as much as Im on the suppositories. All I know is that last year the doctor told me that once you see a heartbeat thats the most important thing and HCG and progesterone dont normally get monitored. Best wishes for you that its all ok xx


----------



## sara1

Justkeeptryin said:


> Its like an all day hangover and travel sickness. Oh and the headaches have kicked in, every night Im getting them..oh the joys. My OH is right though I complain when I think I dont have symptoms and get scared so its all worth it.

I read this to my dh and he said "sounds exactly like you... I should join a support group with her husband" :haha:


----------



## Embo78

It always starts in my pubic bone. I actually hear it crack sometimes. It's a sharp, pulling pain. At its best I have to waddle so I don't put too much pressure on it. I can't put weight on one leg ie putting on my pants, getting into a car.
At worst (these last two weeks) I can barely walk and when I do I add pressure to my back and get sciatic pain in my back/bum! I'm living on very little sleep because every time I move position in bed I wake up in excruciating pain :(

Bloody hell!! Get the violins out!! I'd spend nine months on crutches or in a wheel chair for this precious baby.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Sara. I'm so lucky. My teenagers cause so much worry and stress but for the most part are amazing little humans!!! I literally could'nt have got through the last couple of weeks without them


----------



## heart tree

Just, I'm so glad to hear the spotting has stopped. I'm also glad to see you feeling more brave and posting here more often. 

Em, that doesn't sound at all like what I have. It sounds AWFUL! I know a girl on this site who is actually on crutches for her SPD. I think violins are warranted. Maybe even an entire symphony orchestra!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks heart. I'm petrified to complain too much because I've been wanting this for such a long time. I don't want the universe to think I don't want my baby.
Sounds so silly as I type it!


----------



## puppycat

Em that is so awful. I had it like that with Laura and I honestly think finishing work earlier is absolutely the right choice for you. I was working when I had it bad with her but this time not so much. I really hope it eases for you once you can rest up a bit more x


----------



## heart tree

The universe knows you want this baby. I know what you mean though. I try really hard not to complain about bed rest. I know a year ago I would have killed to be on bed rest if it meant I was cooking a healthy baby. But you know what, sometimes, it just sucks. I think we're allowed to complain every now and again. God knows we've earned the right!


----------



## heart tree

Pups, hows the chest? Loved your bump pic in your journal by the way.

I read everything in people's journals yesterday, but I was too tired to respond.


----------



## puppycat

Oh thanks Heart - I feel huge!

Hey we haven't measured belliese in a while, can I start it off this time round? Tonight I am 41inches around my tummy (widest point) :wohoo:

I noticed you have a journal too, I should pop in there too!


----------



## hopeful23456

embo- that does sound painful! i get pain in my hips and extreme upper inner thigh, feels all loose and sore like my legs are just holding on.

heart - i'm not a fan of mondays becuase it just means i have to work all week. i do like having them off though as i don't get shit for sleep on sun nights! probably thinking about work for the week.

nice belly size puppy! i have to measure soon too and do a pic. going to find your pic!

sara- glad to hear you puked up your food! (just thought that would be fun to say :) but i know the morning sickness is reassuring. i just keep thinking of how beautiful it must be where you live, is it gorgeous?

my coworker brought me some little girl socks a pair of little pink sandals. omg they are cute. reminds me of, not too long ago, when i would stand in line at the pharmacy waiting to get my follistim, ovidrel, or whatever i was taking at the time. they sold a few baby things as it was also like a gift shop for the clinic and hospital. i would look over at the tiny socks in the aisle to the left of me and just cry, standing in line. i'm sure people thought i was crazy. i can't believe this is actually working out for once and i get to have little socks! omg!


----------



## sara1

Hopeful- I have to admit it's pretty idyllic. We live a five minute walk from the sea and our apartment has a view of the whole Saronic bay (ok, now I'm just bragging)... it makes up for the chaos of Greece being Greece.
Baby shoes are too adorable!! And I know how you feel about getting emotional at just about anything... I used to cry at the toilet roll commercial with a cute baby and a puppy.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful little baby clothes are so cute. I can relate to the crying. Anytime I would be in Target or any other store that had baby stuff, I would hold my breath (not sure how that helped) and run quickly by. But often I found myself crying. It's still a knee jerk reaction I have. I find myself holding my breath for some reason. But slowly, I've become more brave at looking at things. 

My belly is at 38.5. Up a half an inch from last week. I definitely think a growth spurt happened. Boobs are holding steady at 37 inches!


----------



## heart tree

Sara, brag all you want. I would!


----------



## croydongirl

I didn't measure the girls, but I need to have them measured when I get news bras in the next day or two, but belly is 38 today.

Just went to get my hair cut, feeling relaxed and pampered. Wanting to enjoy the sunshine, but homework is needing to get done. I did save some reading for in the back garden but will be back at the computer before long :(

I have sciatic nerve pain pretty constantly at this point. No where near as bad as the 2 week spell I had it a couple of months ago but every motion is uncomfortable and at night it can be really painful. The body pillow helps though. Not sure what I would do without that thing!!

Sorry you are not feeling 100% heart, hope you feel better soon. 

Kat - I had low progesterone with one pregnancy that ended in m/c and when the doc put me on the suppositories i was scared ti would hold onto the pregnancies longer even if they were not viable but the doc assured me that no amount of progesterone can support a pregnancy that wouldn't have made it on its own. I know it's a scary time of waiting. Hope that the doctor can give you the right support and medication to support this pregnancy if its a healthy one. I really, really hope that it is. When do you next have a check up/blood draw/scan? So sorry you are in this weird limbo, I know how sucky that time is. Wishing you positive thoughts and lots of hope for whats to come.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone! Hope to be joining you soon! (Like maybe this weekend???) Has anyone heard from Fili?


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi Amos!!!! Can't wait for you to join us how exciting got everything crossed for this weekend!!!!
Fili has mainly been sticking to her journal I think for the last few days.

Kat, sorry you are going through this can u ask to be switched to pessaries? Most of us have been on them and they seem to work well.


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I hope you join us too! More than you'll ever know.

Fili is sticking to her journal. She had a scan today. She has 2 follies measuring 20mm, so the doctor gave her the trigger shot. She's going to BD like crazy the next couple of days and then hopefully get a sticky BFP. She was concerned about her lining being thin. It was at 5.3 (I think) last Friday I believe. The doctor didn't say anything about the lining today, so hopefully it's nice and fluffy. She's been taking estrogen to help it along as well as red raspberry leaf tea. She has a lot of EWCM but is also going to use Conceive +, and is drinking a ton of green tea. I think that about covers it on the Fili update. 

You both need to join us!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Bumpy....I am going to start testing Thursday because Heart is making me. LOL


----------



## Amos2009

I didn't realize Fili was doing that this month! Fili- if you are reading- good luck!!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm a POAS bully! Especially when it comes to Amos!


----------



## Amos2009

I just want to make it to the thread before all you preggos have your babies and leave!


----------



## heart tree

I would never leave you. I just want you to join this thread because you've waited long enough!


----------



## Embo78

Agree. We need you in this thread Amos.
We're routing for you so much :hug:


----------



## daviess3

Amos Amos!....,Amos Amos!!!!! Chanting for you here! Go get that bfp!! Oh pls post ur pics on here! I love a test to stare at! Lol fxd for u my lovely! X

Fab news for fili fxd for her to!! X

I have nerve pain to can barely walk shooting pain in my right bottom cheek an I'm in agony so tired but can't sleep!! Man! Help! Can't even lay down feels like j broken my arse/hip leg! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crivens this thread moves fast! Tuckie, pleased your bean is ok! Looking at your ticker your losses were a month before and a month after both of mine. 
Davies that sounds HORRIBLE. Hope it soon clears up. Back to the progesterone, I was concerned cos Davies did you say you just had 7 pessaries? So I thought if I started taking those, and Hearts didn't arrive in time then I will be in trouble when I run out?
I rang the doc this morning to ask about progesterone. He had never heard of it being prescribed in pregnancy :dohh: but agrees I should be on consultant led care. However I have to refer myself for this and fix it up myself. I also told him to prescribe me high dose folic acid which it appears hadn't occurred to him, but this great medical mind did mention aspirin, which is reassuring. So it doesn't look as if anyone is going to prescribe me progesterone, despite them knowing mine is low. 
Boobs feeling a bit more tender as from tonight and sickness starting to kick in. And we went out for a meal for a family birthday and I ate enough to sink a boat. 
Amos!! I want you to be here too!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- cant wait for you to be here! 

Mrsm- does your dr specialize in rpl? Strange he wouldn't know about prog? At least hearts should be coming soon though! Did they check it and it's low?

Davies - did you ever get a body pillow?


----------



## Amos2009

Mrsm- I can't believe they won't give you progesterone knowing what your levels have been. What exactly do they think fixes that or do they think it's not fixable? I mean, this is basic stuff here.


----------



## Tititimes2

Amos good luck. Hope it's only hours away now for you joining the thread!

I was lurking and wondering about fili. heart - thanks for the update. I'll have to find her journal so I can stalk her over there until she can get that BFP!

Hi ladies :hi:


----------



## tuckie27

Mrs M- I noticed that, close in the dates of our losses, but sorta flip flopped (my longer pregnancy was in the spring) Thanks for the warm wishes :)

Puppy- Loving the bump! :)

Amos- The more, the merrier!!! 

Sara- I am so jealous! I would love to be able to walk to the sea! The army stuck us in the desert...bordering Juarez, Mexico lol

Embo and Heart- Sorry you ladies are feeling the pains :/ Soon it will all be worth it though! :)

Just- Glad your spotting has gone away. That's great news!

Hopeful- Don't worry, I've cried in stores before too! After my last m/c, I ran into the PX and I swear, every woman had a nerwborn or a huge bump. I had to abandon my cart and left in tears...people probably thought I was nuts too! :p

Kat- I had low pregesterone with my last pregnancy. It was only 6.6 the day they drew it and Dr said it was really low, but I also had very low and slow rising HCG and they never saw a yolk sac or anything. Dr had concerns about my pregnancy from the get go (thought it was ectopic). You have seen the yolk and heard your baby's hb and you had good HCG if I remember correctly, so hang in there hun. Can they check your HCG too to see what's going on with that? I would be really worried if both #s weren't doing well, but maybe your prog is just fluxuating? I would think the HCG would tell you more.


----------



## tuckie27

So, here's the shot of my little teddy bear from today. Was measuring 9+2 and I'm 9+3, so I think that's pretty good. I also got the medicine for the yeast infection and it's suppository too, so yay! even more things to put up there lol 
It's a photo of a photo, so kinda blurry, but nevertheless, I thought I'd share :)


----------



## heart tree

Super cute Tuckie! You must feel so relieved!


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - Thanks for sharing the picture, I loved the gummy bear pictures! So cute!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Precious pic tuckie!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks! :) Yeah, it was sooo cute!!! I cried...again! Haha! It was so cool to see it move too, I didn't even know they moved around this early- awesome!!!


----------



## justwaiting

Lovely pic tuckie.

Going to go catch up in a minute.

Just wanted to ask has anyone's bump come and gone. This morning I felt my tummy and it felt like fat no firmness at all, I was sitting down but it's been hardish up until then. I don't know whether baby was just hanging out in the back but I would think at 24.6wks I'd have a firm tummy all the time. Bubs is kicking away still tho.


----------



## justwaiting

daviess3 said:


> I have nerve pain to can barely walk shooting pain in my right bottom cheek an I'm in agony so tired but can't sleep!! Man! Help! Can't even lay down feels like j broken my arse/hip leg! X


Davies I've had that a few times this week. Had you been doing lots of things before hand, like bending or moving about? Lying flat on my back was all that helped and not moving, when the pain felt better I put my opposite foot on my opposite knee and drew the knee and foot up as far as I could stretching my butt/hip area. It's happened a few times since but the stretching my butt seems to help. I hope you find some relief.


----------



## Embo78

Absolutely adorable tuckie. I love the little gummy bear pics too :)


----------



## Embo78

Just, I think our bumps change as the baby moves position. The other day I was lying on my back and my bump went really hard and Otto moved over to the right side with his bum sticking up. My bump looked like Davies' for a good ten minutes!!


----------



## petitpas

Amos, I am waiting for you :hugs:

Tuckie, congrats and well done for catching the infection :thumbup:

MrsM, I'd show the doctor the info from the PROMISE trial in order to get progesterone. It worked for a couple of bnb girls. I'd suggest joining the trial but have a feeling they 'only' let you on after three losses. Worth checking out, though...

Heart, it's Tuesday :D


----------



## puppycat

My bump seemed smaller this morning too. Think baby was camping out in the back. I wouldn't worry.

Got mw appt this afternoon. Was supposed to be consultant appt at the hospital but our car broke down last night so i can't get there. There is a bus but the stop is right outside the hospital grounds and maternity is the other end of the site. It's a good mile walk one way and with a chest infection i'm not prepared to walk it for anyone!!


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely pic tuckie!

sorry embo, davies and puppy - sounds like you are all in pain, feel for you girls.

Im gonna be brave and take my first bump pic on thurs at 15 weeks, although i still look like a podge at the mo! x


----------



## hopeful23456

bump pic bumpy!

jw - my bump changes some too, it's ok, just things shifting like the girls said. we need a pic!

i took my measurements yesterday:
43 in boobs
42 in bump

will try and get a bump pic in here soon too. i've got 78 days left to go counting today and not counting c section day (if i counted right, just got a major sugar rush, glazed doughnut).


----------



## puppycat

Had mw appt. Measuring 23" so that's good. Baby's transverse as i expected and bum is right down in my groin. BP was 128/50, baby's HB was good too. All going well x


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy - did you get a ride? hope you didn't have to walk! glad the appt went well


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 26 weeks hopeful!


----------



## sara1

Hi all :hi:

Amos- I'll be furiously lurking for BFP picks from Saturday. Got everything crossed for you girl and sending an extra bucket of :dust: straight at you!

Tuckie- Great pic!!! Congratulations. I hope your feeling more relaxed now. When does you dh get back from training?

Happy 26 Hopeful!!

Davies- That sounds miserable! Have you got any light stretches that might help... I know my sister felt prenatal yoga really helped with her sciatic pain, but I've heard others who say 'just don't move.' Really hoping it clears up!

Puppy- glad to hear you had a good appt. How's the chest cold? Are you taking it easy?

Mismig- It seems like your doctor's a bit (A BIT) out of the loop... I don't think you should wait to try to get a referral... Worst case scenario they think you're a bit pushy for asking so early, but maybe you'll get in sooner. Btw... I've still got 2 boxes (15 each) of 200 mg progesterone pressaries if you want them.

Bumpy- can't wait to see your bump!!!



Trying to remember everything I've read...


----------



## puppycat

I got a lift to the MW, just had to walk home. Was dry though so wasn't too bad.


----------



## puppycat

Still coughing Sara, better again today though. Just changing my mobile tariff as i'm spending too much. Feet are up ;)


----------



## heart tree

26 weeks Hopeful! I can't believe you only have 78 days left. Amazing. Bump pic soon please. 

Bumpy bump pic too!!! 

Pup, glad all went well with the mw. Sounds like your chest is on the mend. Now you just need your car to get some good meds so it can heal too!

Tuesday indeed Pip! 

Hope it's a good one for everyone.


----------



## Tititimes2

Happy 26 weeks hopeful!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Afternoon ladies how r you all?


----------



## Embo78

Happy 26 weeks hopeful :) almost at third tri :)


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 26 weeks Hopeful!!

When does third tri officially start?


----------



## Embo78

On here it's 27 weeks so I'm going with that :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tracie your baby is GORGEOUS!! Happy 26 weeks Hopeful. 
Been suffering with trapped wind and cramps today. I seem to remember having this just before my last mc so I've been flapping a bit. The only early symptoms I remember with DD are diarrhoea, is trapped wind and cramping in what feels like the ovary area something anyone else remembers? Sara I am going to ring the midwife on Thursday I think. I may take you up on your kind offer of progesterone. Thank you. 
Hope everyone else is ok, sorry to barge in and keep wittering about progesterone. I'm away at my mums still so not getting as much chance to read up on what everyone else is up to but I will be more considerate when I get home on wednesday night. OH is used to me ignoring him :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsm- I had pulling feelings in uterus and when I have trapped wind or need to poo I feel all crampy and sometimes round ligament pain starts too. 

Hi tracie! Hope you and izzy are doing well, cute pic!

I meant to say hi to Lou too in case you read this, hope Ethan is doing well too!

Croy- 3rd tri is technically 27 wks and 3 days so some say 27 and some 28. I'll go with 27 though ;)


----------



## heart tree

Most places I've read say 27 weeks for the 3rd tri so that's what I'm going with too. I can't believe some of us are almost there!

MrsM don't apologize for talking about a certain topic. That's why this thread is here! We need a place to talk about our concerns. I know it's hard, but try not to compare pregnancies. Symptoms can be very similar whether the pregnancy is viable or not. My cramping didn't start until a little later and it worried me. The only other pregnancy I had before this one that had a heartbeat gave me lots of cramps at the beginning. I always thought AF was coming. So when I didn't have that with this one, I got worried. But I know a lot of ladies did feel that at the beginning. Trapped wind is very normal. 

Tracie, Izzy is adorable. How are things?

Kat, where are you? I hope you are doing ok. Any more news on the progesterone levels?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Heart. My best friend has had 5 pregnancies, including 3 children, 1 mmc, and 1 she sadly had to terminate and she keeps telling me every one of those pregnancies was different. I can't believe this is my fourth pregnancy and I feel like a first timer. Except more nervous.


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
The baby is sooooo cute. I am so happy for you. According to my internet research, you now have more than a 98% live birth rate!!!

Thanks for the support regarding my P levels.

Davies,
Feel better soon. That sounds awful. There are some yoga moves that are supposed to help with sciatic pain that you might want to google.

Hopeful,
Happy 26 weeks. Almost 2nd trimester.

Mrs. M,
Progesterone can cause constipation and gas, so it might actually be a good sign that you feel all windy.

Heart,
Thanks for thinking of me.

AFM,
I just got back from the Dr's for another scan, lol. I am happy to say that the baby has grown 4mm in the last 4 days (right on target), has a strong heartbeat, and tiny arm and leg buds. I feel much more relaxed. 

The Dr thinks the P result was a fluke and doesn't fully trust lab results. He tried to reassure me. I have to do my best to relax from here on out. My hubby forbid me from googling anymore.

Also, Blue Cross/Blue Shield only allow for 3 ultrasounds per pregnancy. I have already used them all, lol. I am soooooo lucky because our Dr hasnt billed us for any until today, which is the dating ultrasound.


----------



## sara1

Kat- Congrats on another great scan! Your doctor's right... google is evil under these circumstances... I always end up freaking myself out for no reason, but it's incredibly hard to resist!

MisMig- I was a nervous wreck until I saw a heartbeat... And I'm still half a nervous wreck now. No apologies... we can all empathize! I had a lot of trapped wind in the beginning which gave me cramps. Plus I was just crampy in general, felt like af would be here any minute until about 6 1/2 weeks. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I've been worried about you. I'm glad the baby is still looking good. Did you get another injection? What's the progesterone plan?

I had to do a little googling myself (don't tell your husband!) and one woman said her RE told her that the progesterone shots and suppositories don't absorb as well into the blood stream and so the blood test might not be as accurate as they should be. Meaning, your levels could actually be higher than the blood test is showing. I hope that's the case.

MrsM, being nervous is the name of the game. I'm less nervous now, and just more generally worried. I don't think it gets any easier. Hang in there.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Why thankyou mrs miggins.. :D im very proud of her! She is doing great growing so fast!! 18 weeks old already! its flown by and she learns something new everyday. shes found her voice and babbles away like you wouldnt believe esp to her best friend peter the rabbit... he goes everywhere with us!


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Thanks Hon. It's hard to stay away from Google, but I am going to do it. DH and I will be gone on Holiday as of Monday. He will be bringing his iPad, so that he can access internet for business reasons... But I will not have access to it. Thank goodness.

Hi Heart,
Thanks for finding that info. I appreciate it. I am still doing bi-weekly injections, but the Dr doubled the dosage. I'm glad I saw him again today, since he forgot to special order it for me and I need it by Monday. I might take the orals while I am gone, just in case.


----------



## petitpas

Kat, I hate to bring this up, but do you have good travel insurance while you are away? Just in case you have bleeding or something and need looking after.

I only ask because I had that issue in the States and needed a D&C whilst there. Not that I think you will need it but I do find it important that you are covered should you need to head to A&E or something for a check up. You've probably looked into this so I ought to just shut up now :blush:

Tracie, so nice to see you!

Heart, look at you and your little girl coming on in leaps and bounds! Third tri! :shock::happydance:


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, I finally caved and got measured for a new bra. The girls have been unhappy for weeks now but I just hate underwear shopping. I ended up getting a nursing bra so I can use it post pregnancy too if I am this size in the future. I went up a full cup size as well as measurement. I only got one because the lady said I was heading into the next size soon. I just want to be comfortable, I guess I'll be getting through quite a few different sizes before and after he arrives depending on breast feeding and such. 

Kat- I hope you have a really relaxing holiday. I am sure it will be hard not to worry but I am sure you'll enjoy yourselves :)

Tracie - I get so encouraged when you pop in. I love seeing how the little lady is growing :)


----------



## heart tree

Croy, how big are the girls now? Mine have stopped growing. Plus I never wear a bra, so I'm never uncomfortable! But I'm scared for them to get bigger. I really hope they stay this way. Wishful thinking.

Do any of you get sharp, shooting quick pains in your vagina? I've had a few today and they hurt. But they are so quick that I can't get a grasp on exactly where they are. I'm assuming it's normal, but thought I'd ask. 

My girlfriend who just had a baby told me about "lightening crotch" where this exact thing happens. Her midwife warned her of this phenomenon. I'm not sure what causes it.


----------



## KatM

Peti,
It's a legit concern and no, I haven't looked into it. It was one of my hesitations of getting pregnant this round... my trip overseas. I'm going to call my insurance, but I assumed it would not be accepted abroad. It was a risk DH and I decided to take. I have had two natural MC, so I just assumed the same would occur if heaven forbid the worst were to occur. 
Thanks for thinking of me. What happened when you had to have a D&C in the States? How did they handle it?... all out of pocket?
Update***My healthcare does cover overseas issues. Yay!!!

Croy,
I'm happy you have the girls properly fitted and comfy.
I plan on having a fully relaxing holiday with good food and DH. Not having internet access will be a welcome relief, so will not having blood draws. I guess I'll only worry if I start bleeding and cramping. After today's scan, I plan on taking a chill pill. I feel bad for my poor Dr. Plus I know me worrying doesn't help the situation. If this is our sticky, they will stick.

Pic of my bean with their new arms and legs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Happy 26 weeks!!! Wow, almost 3rd tri, how exciting :D

Sara- DH will hopefully be back next week (I say hopefully because an unlucky few are always chosen to stay longer and break down the training setups) He had cell service for a few minutes though and I got to talk to him and sent him a picture txt of the baby and he loved it! He said he put it as his screen saver on his phone- so cute! :) Are you feeling better in your 8th week? I feel like it got better for me around that time.

MrsM- Sometimes my gas pains feel like lady cramps, i think it's normal though

Kat- Glad you posted and so glad your scan went well. I was worried about you and your LO. What a sweet little bean, so cute. I love the tiny little legs and arms <3 Googling is dangerous...that's what led me to beleive I had a prolapsed uterus or something else awful and went to ER freaking out and it was just a yeast infection and irritation from the prog LOL! Enjoy your vaction and try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know!) 

Heart- I get those sharp, shooting pains in my vag every once in awhile. Weird! Lmao at the the term "lightning crotch"! 

Croy- Hopefully your girls will be happier now! :)

Afm, I caved and got a mani/pedi today. I wore the mask like they do the whole time so I wouldn't get too many fumes! Hahaha, but it really was long overdue! I needed to do something relaxing and girly for a change :p


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning Jen, how r u? 
Thanks girls for advice I think I'm going to look at yoga when I get back from holiday an also hypnobirthing I'm going to look into to! 
Got trapped wind yesterday today, feeling very tired last few days think we must b having a growth spurt ladies as we are all a bit tired achey etc so I think the days of feeling second tri okay, are over lol! X

My pram got lost!!! As the label came off so it's being delivered tommorow before 12 an there giving me free maxi cosi car seat adapters as a goodwill gesture so always good! X

Hopeful happy 26eeeks for yesterday xx
Croy pleased u got a good bra I think mine have stopped growing at the moment they feel ok in the bra!! X

Heart I have had them shooting pains, also I wonder if sometimes I have fake contractions to? It's normally when I'm sitting upright sn it comes in a wave like my stomach goes tight starts at the top an the pain moves downwards doesn't last long but I breathe in an out an sit very upright an they go! Wierd! Maybe nothing x

Puppy mrs m tuckie Kat pip embo bumpy never Sara mom2 an I no I have missed people off sorry my heads in the clouds! Hope ur all ok! X


----------



## daviess3

Morning Jen, how r u? 
Thanks girls for advice I think I'm going to look at yoga when I get back from holiday an also hypnobirthing I'm going to look into to! 
Got trapped wind yesterday today, feeling very tired last few days think we must b having a growth spurt ladies as we are all a bit tired achey etc so I think the days of feeling second tri okay, are over lol! X

My pram got lost!!! As the label came off so it's being delivered tommorow before 12 an there giving me free maxi cosi car seat adapters as a goodwill gesture so always good! X

Hopeful happy 26eeeks for yesterday xx
Croy pleased u got a good bra I think mine have stopped growing at the moment they feel ok in the bra!! X

Heart I have had them shooting pains, also I wonder if sometimes I have fake contractions to? It's normally when I'm sitting upright sn it comes in a wave like my stomach goes tight starts at the top an the pain moves downwards doesn't last long but I breathe in an out an sit very upright an they go! Wierd! Maybe nothing x

Puppy mrs m tuckie Kat pip embo bumpy never Sara mom2 an I no I have missed people off sorry my heads in the clouds! Hope ur all ok! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Davies! What pram have you ordered? I LOVE prams! I had serious pram envy with Edie and ended up getting 3 before I got one I was happy with. 
I'm going home today, back to work tomorrow. I am going to have to tell the girls at work which obviously is way earlier than I ever would in normal circumstances but for my safety they all need to know so I can avoid certain treatments and products. Fortunately as they know what I have been through and we are all pretty close they are a supportive bunch.


----------



## Embo78

Morning Davies :wave: I'm glad they've offered some kind of compensation :thumbup:
I'm doing ok. Trying to keep positive and remember how blessed I am. My mum was trying to keep my spirits up and she said, not long to go now, only 15 weeks and I just said yea 15 weeks of pain! I bet she thinks I'm so ungrateful.
Do any other pal ladies feel they have to apologise or make excuses for their feelings? I don't know whether it's my insecurities or people think...Well you wanted a baby!!


----------



## puppycat

I get fed up with people too Em. Hyperemesis is an absolute bi\8ch of a pregnancy blip to go through. My MW totally gets it and she's so lovely but all the 'do-gooders' telling me my baby's healthy and that's all I should be thankful for. Really? I honestly didn't know I wasn't allowed to be unhappy about being sick so much (before) - if they EVER get a tummy bug WATCH OUT!!! lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks puppy, I'm glad I'm not the only one.
I'm conscious of it too because after my losses, if I heard a pregnant woman bitching away all the time, I used to think, my god, you don't know how lucky you are! I'd do ANYTHING to be where you are, pregnant with a healthy baby. 
But you're absolutely right! Normal, none pregnant people who get ill seem to get all the sympathy in the world. Tummy bugs/bad physical pain etc.
I hate the person who made up the phrase, you're pregnant not ill!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

croydongirl said:


> Ladies, I finally caved and got measured for a new bra. The girls have been unhappy for weeks now but I just hate underwear shopping. I ended up getting a nursing bra so I can use it post pregnancy too if I am this size in the future. I went up a full cup size as well as measurement. I only got one because the lady said I was heading into the next size soon. I just want to be comfortable, I guess I'll be getting through quite a few different sizes before and after he arrives depending on breast feeding and such.
> 
> Kat- I hope you have a really relaxing holiday. I am sure it will be hard not to worry but I am sure you'll enjoy yourselves :)
> 
> Tracie - I get so encouraged when you pop in. I love seeing how the little lady is growing :)

Shes growing far to fast for my liking... its hard to believe she was ever a tiny 6lb baby. shes now a stone! Chubby madam! Always chatting away esp to peter her rabbit, showing signs of being a stroppy teenager already. Her tantrums are classic! 
Were trying to get her to roll atm but she isnt intrested. Rather just lay back and relax lol.

Just be prepaired to blink and thev grown. Everyday theres something new.


----------



## justwaiting

I measured my bump at the biggest part 44inches. i'm bigger than Hopeful and I only have one in there. :(

here is a bump pic too
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0801.jpg

and a pic of myu cot and changetable/drawers i got last week
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0825.jpg

going back to catch up now


----------



## justwaiting

Embo and pups I've had people say 'your not complaining are you', I know we have all had losses but that doesn't make the discomforts of pregnancy go away does it. 
I am very conscious of what and who I say anything to, My pregnancy has been fairly uneventful and easy, especially compared to some of you, but everynow and then you think some of these mothers and women who make us feel ungrateful would show a little compassion. We love our babies and would go through anything to have our babies, doesn't mean my back don't hurt!!!

Davies I hope you find some relief. i think your right about us all going growth spurts , we do all seem to be very tired and achy. Please let the 2nd tri good feeling continue just a little longer!

Tracey - i can't believe your baby is 4months old wow she is beautiful.

Bumpy - it's pic time!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks just :hugs: I know I can always come here and be understood perfectly :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

I love your bump Just! beautiful!

tomorrow will be bump pic day girls....i promise! 15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Embo78

Oh and your bump is awesome. Love the baby furniture too. So classic and elegant :)


----------



## sara1

Happy 25 weeks Embo and Just! Only two more till third tri :happydance:
Happy 20 weeks Jen! 
Just- Your bump is gorgeous!!

Kat- I know there must be some element of stress involved with a vacation right now, but it's going to be brilliant!!! You're going to look back on this trip with your dh... At a time when you can both share your pregnancy before the chaos of the baby with such fondness! (in case you cant tell im jealous!) If for whatever you have any difficulties while you're in Greece don't hesitate to PM me... I even know someone who lives on the island of Santorini. Bring serious sunscreen:) 

Embo, Puppy- I think the 'shut up and be grateful' people are just evil. Wanting our forever babies and being willing to endure anything to have them doesn't mean we should be silent martyrs. It's tougher scarier and sometimes more downright painful than they will ever be able to understand and if they can't occasionally listen with a sympathetic ear then, well, in the words of the prophet, they should 'bugger off!'


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Sara :)


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Just :hugs:

Love the cot - don't worry, I feel huge too!


----------



## petitpas

Davies, from my limited experience that sounds like you are feeling your Braxton Hicks nicely :thumbup: keep practising! :D

Heart, my shooting pains I can only liken to sudden painful urges to go for a wee, except I don't. Mostly they seem to come with Braxton Hicks contractions. I usually get them when I am out and about and they can really take my breath away :nope: I'm not frightened by them, though. I've had them for a few weeks now and ducky is still in there. Equally, I've had well more than four BH's per hour at times but when I stop to sit down and have some water they go away so I know not to be worried there, either.

Kat, I didn't realise your health insurance covered travels. That's great! Do they also cover repatriation? That's usually the main reason I have travel insurance for. I know I can get treated for free in most European countries (there is a reciprocal agreement in place) but if I had a skiing accident and missed my flight home or needed a medical flight back then the travel insurance puts my husband up in a hotel and arranges for everything we need to get back home. That's the most expensive bit to have covered.

I once injured my knee whilst driving to the south of France and my insurance put me up in a hotel until they could get me a chauffeur to drive my car for me! I probably could have figured something out had I not been insured but had I needed a flight at low altitude with a doctor and a nurse by my side you can imagine that it would be quite nice to have that paid for.

Travel insurance outside the US is generally cheaper, too.
Again, I have no idea how things work in the US with regards to this. It would be great if all of that was covered, considering you spend so much on your premiums already!

As for my experience in the States, when I had a suspicion that something was going wrong (mostly a feeling but then a pin prick of blood as 'evidence') I called the insurance and they gave me the details of a hospital I could go to where they could be billed directly. I went to the ER, the loss was confirmed and since I hadn't eaten or drunk for a few hours they were able to slot me in for surgery just an hour later. I again called the insurance to let them know and they were fine with me going ahead and also staying overnight since I wouldn't have someone to be with me in the hotel afterwards (I was travelling for work). The next day they called me and asked if I needed anything else in terms of transport or aftercare. All in all, they were really lovely. I only received one bill by post a month later (from the anaesthetist, I think) and after forwarding that to them they took care of that, too.
In general, if you ever are worried about anything make sure you have the number of your insurance with you (and unlock your calls abroad function with your phone provider before you go) as going to the right hospital from the start can relieve you of a lot of administration and the need to pay upfront. Although, to be fair, paying for an operation in Europe is not as backbreaking as in the the US (no offense, just thinking practically). I've had D&Cs privately in the UK and the cost is around £2,000 so within most credit card limits. 
Sorry, that really is worst case scenario! I hope you don't mind me bringing all this up. Now we know you have insurance you can happily forget about nasty things.
Your baby is going to have the most relaxed mummy ever over the next month. Your biggest stress will be whether to order one or two of everything you eat :D


----------



## petitpas

Just, your bump is lovely!
Very neat and tidy and just like a bump should be :thumbup:
Well done on getting your furniture up and running, too! You are very organised indeed.


----------



## jenny25

Hello davies I'm good thanks darling how's you ? How far from lakeside are you? Xxx I'm doing good my sofa gets delivered tomorrow morning thank god tho on the other hand the job centre is messing Paul around we ain't had nothing side he lost his job and keep screwing him over his last wage is due too run out bit lucky we will have his redundancy money come te weekend or we would be screwed I hate the place Its kinda made feel shit hence the reason I've not really posted I didn't want to depress anyone 

Thanks sara how's you xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

just - it's a cute bump! I think it looks smaller than mine...;)
I have that same crib! is it babi italia hamilton collection? mine looks just like it. my cribs still smell like varnish a little, which sucks as these are my replacement set to the first set where the dresser really smelled like varnish (alot worse than these cribs)
did your crib smell? 

will post more later!


----------



## daviess3

Just gorgeous bump my lovely! U look lovely an neat an love ur furniture it looks like boori? X
Mrs m I ordered bugaboo cameleon all black I love it! Going to accessorise with parasol etc! X
Jen sorry there messing ur hubs around that's pants! I'm bout half hour from lakeside, well longer really as I don't have a car lol looked at Chelmsford car auctions today but I didn't find it any cheaper than eBay! X

Pip do u really think they were braxton hicks? Is it not to early for them? There uncomfy but manageable? X
Hopeful how u doing? X

Hi embo an pups we are still allowed to moan when ill why shouldn't we! I have had people saying yu can't moan to! Tell em to sod off lol! X

I'm sp tired can barely keep Mu eyes open! X


----------



## croydongirl

Just - your bump is really sweet! And i love your crib too. Isn't it so fun to set up a space for our little ones (finally)
We have been waiting for a bad weather weekend to paint the nursery and set things up a bit more in our nursery. I just had a cute little pooh lamp delivered and a decal for the wall. I hope it all comes together. 

Heart - they measured me yesterday as 36D!
I was a 34 B/C depending on where I bought bras before, but they are still getting fuller through the day, I am sure they are bigger than that by the time I go to sleep.

I think I have been having Braxton Hicks too when I take walks I have to start holding my belly up after a while because everything feels super hard and heavy. They don't hurt so much as just are uncomfortable. I am sure I look silly holding my bump but I just can't help it after I have been on my feet for a while. 

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## jenny25

I'm going to lakeside on Monday after I pick aarron up from school was going too see if you fancy a little wander about if your up too it xxx
I have no clue about cars as I don't drive myself ... Well he is at the job centre again tomorrow I'm going to kick up a storm as I have an important scan next wed too find out if my meds are working and checking flow tothe placenta and cord plus cervical check too I will make out I can't get there etc it's not fair we have never had to be in benefits and we are getting treated like we have no intention o working or we are smack heads its horrible xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen I would love to if I had a car, an j defo couldn't do Monday as its my hubby's birthday! My mums Sunday petes Monday! I have work Tuesday an then have 3 days before I go on holiday!! Wow hadn't looked at it like that! X


----------



## jenny25

Lol your busy busy my love don't you worry lol xxxx


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I lol at your google story. I know it was scary for you, but what a relief to find out it was a yeast infection! I sware I plan on enjoying my vacation fully! 
It's great that you got a mani/pedi. You deserve to pamper yourself and feel good.

Davies,
I plan on doing hypnobirthing, though I don't know much about it.
For you ladies having stuck wind, there is a yoga pose called "wind-releasing pose" and it works. Google it. Essentially you lay flay on your back (might be hard if you are too preggars) and pull one knee towards your chest and switch.

Just,
I think you look great!
Love the nursery.


Sara,
Thanks for the sweet words and offer. We are bringing lots of sunblock as DH is Scottish and super white. This trip is all about our last big hurrah before baby!

Peti,
Thanks for sharing your travel medical history with me. I cannot believe your insurance paid for a chauffer and a low altitude flight with dr and nurse. I don't even know what kind of insurance in the states would cover that.... it would most likely be out of pocket.

I'm glad you brought up insurance. I want everything to be great, but it is still good to know my insurance is international. I am shocked. We have very good private insurance, but you know how insurance companies are... stingy.

The cruise offered insurance, but it explicity excludes pregnancy.

I'm sorry you had to have a D&C in the States, but it's great it was covered. My ER visit (no D&C) was billed at over $6000USD!!! Crazy.

AFM,
No time to relax. Helping DH prepare our house for sale. I'm so glad it is showing while we are gone, as I cannot imagine having to live each day like we don't live here.


----------



## sara1

Hi all, just got back from another great scan! :happydance: Baby's still measuring 2 days ahead at exactly 9 weeks with a super strong heart beat of 180!. Plus we got to see baby wiggle and wave... adorable! My subchorionic bleed looks to be slowly resolving, and it's grey now, rather that black.
It was Dh's first time at a scan which was very sweet. Actually, I think it's starting to hit home for him now, he was diligently avoiding potholes on the drive home afterward... didn't want to jar anything :haha:

My dr still has me on a super-conservative, no sex, no exertion, sit on your butt protocol, but who cares. He laid out a schedule for us, including scans and tests etc. and seemed pretty insistent that I have an amnio at around 20 weeks irrespective of the results on the NT scan and blood tests. Have any of you ladies had one? 

Heart- My next scan is May 10th and then I have my NT scan on May 21st. Can you update the front page for me? Thank You!


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent news Sara.
I've never had the amnio and to be honest I wouldn't have one if all other results came back normal. It's too big a risk but that's only my opinion. 
It's a very much a personal decision x


----------



## heart tree

Sara, that is wonderful news! I thought you had a scan today based on the front page, but you didn't say anything so I wasn't sure. I'm so thrilled for you. That heart rate is really strong! That's what mine was around this time and you know I'm having a girl. Just sayin'!

It's great that the bleed is gray. That means it's old blood and isn't growing. That's what happened with mine too. I agree with taking it easy still. It's not worth the risk.

I had great results for my first set of bloods and NT scan so I opted against CVS. Then I got the second trimester bloods (I don't think they do those in the UK, not sure about Greece) and it drastically reduced my numbers even more than the first set of tests. At that point the risk for problems with an amnio was greater than my risk of having a baby with anything wrong. So I opted against the amnio. My 20 week ultrasound also showed that everything was perfect. If they saw anything abnormal, I might have done the amnio at that point, but for me, there was no need in taking that risk based on the results. As Embo said, it's a very personal decision. I read a lot of stories of women who had it on this site, so if you are going to do it, make sure to read up. I'll update the front page for you! :thumbup:

Sorry I haven't been around much ladies. I'm just being hormonal I guess. I'm feeling kind of down. I think it's because my next cervix scan is still so far away. I wish there was a way I could check it on my own. I need a doppler like device for my cervix so I could check every day.


----------



## puppycat

ooh Heart I have a consultant appt on May 1st for the front page :)


----------



## sara1

Heart- Sorry to hear you're feeling down. Have you been able to get up and about a bit more since your last scan? I can only imagine how frustrated you must be, but of course it's all worth it in the end :thumbup:
I've heard that about high fetal heart rates and girls. I even googled it when we got back from the dr. but I'm not convinced. Actually, I have no gut feeling regarding gender... guess I'll just have to wait and see. 

I'm on the fence regarding the amnio, and of course, it's way too early to make any decision about it now... Again, just wait and see what the tests say. My dr. does 2nd trimester blood tests and he said he wouldn't do an amnio before 20 weeks unless it was very strongly indicated because it increases the miscarriage rate. Hopefully, if everything comes back ok I can opt out


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - why won't they give you a cervix check? makes me mad! you are over 35, pal and insurance should cover it. at least every other week if they won't do weekly

work has been crazy, having been reading as much as i can 
oh, and my dog (the 4 year old jack russell) who is about 22 lbs ate my makeup sponge this morning! was worried sick, dh was home with her and he was talking to vets, etc and then he messaged me a pic of it - she puked it out! it was still whole.....thank god

CONGRATS SARA! i wouldn't do amnio is the NT results were good....but alot of girls do


----------



## heart tree

I'll update the front page Pups.

Anyone else have scans coming up? I'm sure Hopeful does. Maybe tomorrow?

Sara, part of the reason I'm feeling down is because I'm scared to be up and about. I was having those sharp quick pains in my vagina and cervix. I've read about lightening crotch (google it, it's a real phenomena!) which it could be. But of course evil Dr. Google also says that it could be the cervix dilating. Not good for my brain. So I'm just scared. And my next ultrasound isn't until May 14. I haven't really felt those sharp pains today and the baby gave me a good kick at my belly button just now, so maybe she's not as low and hitting nerves down there. 

I think a lot of this is just hormones too. I just feel like crying for no good reason. I'll be ok though, thanks. 

Any new pics of the bubs?

I wasn't going to rule out CVS or amnio if my other tests weren't good. Personally I wanted to know if there was something drastically wrong with the baby as I most likely would have terminated. Again, a very personal choice. But I'm lucky that I didn't have to get to that point. I think a "wait and see" approach is a good one. No need to make any decisions about it now. Just get yourself as informed as possible. The risk for mc with amnio at my hospital is 1/300. You should find out what the risk is with yours.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I'm so glad your pup is ok!

I don't think my insurance would cover it unless there was reason. So far, my cervix hasn't changed at the last 4 scans so they don't really have a reason to keep checking it. Which is why they moved it to 4 weeks instead of 2 weeks. They want to keep an eye on it, but they can't justify continuous scans for someone who doesn't seem to have a problem. Honestly, I promise I'll call if I have any symptoms. I think I'm ok right now. I think it's my head that's messed up, not my cervix!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sorry ladies. I haven't had a chance to catch up at all, so I'm going to post a totally selfish post. :blush:
I can't stop crying! I'm totally freaking out! My doc's office called to talk about the ultrasound results and instead of talking to my like normal they told me my doc wanted to see me in person to discuss. So I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon at 2:15. But its never a good sign when they won't talk to you over the phone. :cry:


----------



## sara1

I do not want to make light of what I imagine is both painful and nerve racking, but as a name ' lightning crotch' just conjures an image of a 1970 b- movie super hero in gold spandex, tight red briefs and a big lightning bolt emblazoned across the crotch... Im also hearing the music Flash Gordon (or perhaps Wagner's die vakyrie):haha: Clearly I'm deranged!


----------



## sara1

Oh Mom2, I'm so sorry dear. You must be so very anxious. Did they give you any indication at all what it was regarding? I know it's hard but try not to imagine worst case scenarios. I'll have everthing crossed for you


----------



## heart tree

Sara, make "light" of it all you want! It's a ridiculous name! And get ready, because apparently it's extremely common!

Mom2, I've been wondering where you've been. I can only imagine how scared you must be feeling right now. I've never heard of a doctor doing something like this. Did they not give you any indication during the u/s of how things were going? It's been several days now. What could they possibly have discovered that they didn't see at that time? I'm confused. Did they give any indication of what they wanted to discuss? I wish I could give you a hug. I wish they would just tell you rather than make you wait. Don't feel bad about selfish posts. We all need them from time to time. xoxo


----------



## justwaiting

Mum - there might just be a soft marker or something he wants to discuss. I know it's hard but try not to freak out too much, everything has been going well so far. I'll be thinking of you and hoping everything goes ok at your appt.

Heart - coiuld the shooting pains be your pelvic muscles. I say this as I've only had it once last week and my midwife said it could have been my pelvic muscles. I'm sorry your so worried about your cervix and it's making you feel down. We are all here for u.

Hopeful - my cot is a divinci Kalani cot. probably just similar styles or different companies for where we live! Mine hasn't got a smell at all but it was ur posts about the stench that made me open it straight away (and I'm impatient!)

i can't believe so many of us are within a few weeks or days of the 3rd tri. Can you believe it!

off to get my hair done this morning, feeling a bit drab. But being a former hairdresser chosing what to do can be annoying plus I change my hair colour ans style every 6wks!!! Sorry rambling. have a nice day.

Oh and pups just ordered some fuzzi bunz that u recommended and some Rydees from ebay. My stash is coming along nicely! do u recommend a wet bag and pail or what for storing dirties?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I asked the nurse and she said it was about the hemorrhages. I know he was expecting them to be gone by now, I guess still having them going into second trimester is not a good thing. I thought I was in the clear because from what the nurse said they only saw one and it was only 12mm, but it was still black. The ultrasound tech had asked me if he put me on bed rest which I found a bit concerning, but don't think it can be too bad. They did call me on Monday, but we didn't get a hold of eachother until today. 
Totally freaking out!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, I'm staying off Google now. Too much bad information!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

The heartrate at my ultrasound was only 147 bpm. It has been over 170 consistently. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## sara1

Mom2- that's a wonderful right -on-target heartbeat. Usually it peaks around week 10 and then drops to between 120 and 160.


----------



## heart tree

The heart rate still sounds good. I know that it starts to decrease, I can't remember exactly when, but I think it's after 10 weeks, so I think that's ok. 

Clots in the second trimester are more worrisome, but yours is very small. The baby is much bigger than the clot at this point which is very good news. If you have to be on bed rest, it's not the worst thing in the world. I know a woman who had a massive clot for her entire pregnancy. She was on bed rest for the majority of the pregnancy which was hard, but she has a beautiful baby to show for it now. Hang in there honey.


----------



## heart tree

Sara, great minds think alike! I thought it was around 10 weeks it starts to drop!

Just, yes, it could be pains in my pelvic muscles. They happen so quickly that I can't pinpoint them. They are definitely inside my vagina, but could easily be in the muscle and not my cervix. So I'm trying really hard not to freak too much. And I haven't felt them today like I did yesterday, so I'm also beginning to think the baby was in a weird spot on a nerve yesterday.


----------



## petitpas

Kat, sorry I can't have been clear. I didn't need the flight but my insurance would have paid had I needed it. I found out that here in the UK our (travel) insurance companies are not allowed to exclude pregnancy. They can, however, exclude new medication. So, when I last travelled we had a really interesting conversation regarding my heparin. If I for some reason spontaneously and freakily started bleeding out of my eyes because of the heparin, they wouldn't cover it. However, if I was hit by a car and the heparin exacerbated the bleeding requiring hospital treatment they'd be fine with it because the root cause was an accident. Strange, huh?

On the other hand, my private health insurance inside the UK does not cover pregnancy. It only covers a few complications such as molar pregnancy and retained tissue (which is why they paid for my D&Cs). 

Davies, I think BH can start as early as 16 weeks but we don't usually feel them until later.

Lightning crotch :rofl:

Heart, big :hug: I hope your lovely hubby helps get you out of the doldrums soon.

Mom, how annoying to get a phone call from someone who can't tell you what is going on :growlmad: Maybe your doctor wants you to rest more and maybe even go on bed rest due to the clot? At least you saw the scan and know your baby is ok :thumbup:
Ducky's heartrate was usually in the 130s if I remember correctly. I think it still is now, actually. I'll find out at my midwife appointment tomorrow...
My mum had bleeding complications all the way through her pregnancy with me and spent most of it on bedrest. The same happened with my sister. Some women really have to go through it to have a baby but they do have them!

Sara, good news on the scan and hubby being present!

Jen, I really feel for you. I went to the job centre a couple of times before being signed off and it was so gloomy. You'd think they might be a bit more positive and optimistic to motivate and help people find new jobs!

AFM, as of today I have an outie! :shock:


----------



## heart tree

Oooh and outie! Do you have a picture? Mine is on the verge. Not long now. 

Oh, I meant to say to Davies and Croy, it sounds like Braxton Hicks you both are feeling. The top of your belly, right at your belly button will get really hard and then will soften again. Mine are never painful and sometimes I have to sit down to see if I'm actually having one or if my belly is just tight. 

Mom2, my baby's heart rate was in the 170's/180's and has since dropped to the 150's.


----------



## KatM

Peti,
Thanks for the clarification. Congrats on your new belly button. I thought that basic health care, including pregnancy, is covered in Europe by the goverment. Am I mistaken?

Sara,
Congrats on you awesome scan!!! I like that DH is looking out for you. It must have been amazing to see LO so active already. Good news on the clot.
I won't get an amnio unless something is terribly wrong because I won't terminate unless extreme conditions... personal choice.

Heart,
Sorry you are feeling down.:hugs:
Trust me, I wish I had my own vaginal ultra-sound machine.

Mom2,
I am sending you light. At least you know it is regarding the clot and not the baby. I pray that it is all okay.

Hi everyone else!!!


----------



## petitpas

Yes, Kat, we are covered on the NHS in the UK. Private insurance is an optional extra. It generally gives you faster access to consultants and surgeries as well as a private room when in hospital. So it isn't essential, more of a luxury (although much much cheaper than US premiums). It doesn't cover pregnancy or chronic diseases.
France has a similar system where everyone has basic care and you can choose to add onto it. The add-on being much more common than in the UK, though.
Germany, interestingly, works similarly to the US where health insurance is provided by a variety of companies. The difference being that contributions are calculated as a percentage of your salary (so have nothing to do with your medical history) and are capped by the government. Anyone who doesn't earn enough gets their insurance paid for by the government. 
I'm not entirely sure how Spain and Greece work although I am aware that Spain has both government-run and private hospitals. Sara, I'd love for you to enlighten me about Greece!

In general, there are quite a few different systems in Europe but each government makes sure that everyone is covered for the basics. If you want extra speed/privacy/luxury there is always an option to pay more.


----------



## petitpas

Lol, heart, I don't have a picture :rofl:
I might take a naked belly picture on bump pic Friday but I may frighten people with my heparin bruises :blush:


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, 
Heart - sorry to hear you've been having a down day. I think hormones can mean that we are not as able to be rational. At least I feel that way personally. I have a friend who just lost a baby at 14 weeks - heartbreaking because we had been together just a couple of days before. She had been bleeding heavily for weeks but they didn't know why, still, horrible, horrible thing. And ever since, I feel as though I have been in a cloud of worry and anxiety and every twinge and cramp I imagine something is wrong for us too. I know rationaly that they had so many symptoms that were not "normal" and we have no reason to think anything is wrong but it can be hard to just shake off those worries when the little guys and girls are growing inside us.
I hope you can get some good sleep and keep your mind distracted. I know thats easier said than done.

Mom2 - I am sorry you are worrying too. I am glad that you can get to talk to the doctor tomorrow but I know that it will still feel like forever. Often the nurses at my doctors office are not allowed to give any updates. I hope that its something simple. Thinking of you tonight xx
Also our little guy had had a hb in the high 170's until around 8 or 9 weeks when it dropped to the low 150's. That shouldn't be anything to worry about. Hope that gives you some peace.

Sara - I am so glad for your scan! Perfect little bean growing in there :) Congrats!!!!

Tonight we are buying paint for the nursery! I am excited. It's so silly how much I am looking forward to a trip to Home depot. 

I am sad, I had so much hope for the news bras but I don't know if she measured me wrong but it felt fine when I tried it on, but by 5pm it was so uncomfortable I had to take it off :( I took the tags off (of course) but I am going to call and see if I can still take it back. I have the tags still, they are just not attached. I guess we'll see. Otherwise i will have to wait until the boobs are getting smaller so I can wear it. Hubby is pretty sure I am bigger than what they measured. He like to think he is an expert! ha ha!


----------



## heart tree

Croy that is so sad about your friend. I can only imagine the anxiety it brings up for you. She must be devastated. 

I hate bras. I always have, but especially in pregnancy. It sucks that you still aren't happy. How big could you be? Double D?? Wowza!


----------



## heart tree

Pip, naked pic please!


----------



## hopeful23456

Pip- want an outie pic!

Jw- happy 25 weeks! 

I know I missed someone with a milestone too!!

Hi Jen! 

Mom2- sorry for the worry! It will be ok! Can't wait until you can talk to the dr as it probably isn't as bad as you can imagine. My heart rates go down to 135 when they are resting, then up to 145 - 150 or so when awake. 
Heart- I get little zingers in the vag muscles too, feels like on the inner labia (tmi) or somewhere around there and I read one post that said you can get small vericose veins and that's what causes the feeling! So who knows but I've felt it before too. 

Croy- I hate bras too. I think they think we want a snug bra to hold them up tight, I just stick with a looser one with no wires and doesn't look much like a bra. Doesn't hold up too well but it's comfy. 

Just got back from infant CPR class, dh decided to not go. Was kinda boring but good refresher. So strange to be around so many preg women. I still feel like I don't belong. I guess that's pal normal ;)


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, you definitely belong sweetie! You are 6 days away from the 3rd tri. You're as pregnant as they come.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you so much for the information and encouragement, ladies. I'm feeling a bit better now. I had a great distraction tonight. My boys had their school plays, so much fun. I'm determined to just wait and talk to my doctor, no more self diagnosing for me. I was planning to buy maternity clothes tomorrow, I hope I still get to do that.


----------



## heart tree

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Mom2. Please update when you can


----------



## heart tree

Good luck with scans tomorrow Bumpy and justkeeptrying!


----------



## petitpas

heart tree said:


> Pip, naked pic please!

:rofl: I'll see what I can do!

Please forgive me if I don't manage it today - I'm off to yoga, then I have my midwife appointment and later a prenatal class that doesn't finish until 9.30pm. I'll be zonked!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck bumpy just an mom2 xxxx
Happy 26weeks Croy!! Check us out!! I been looking at sleep bras I'm worried don't want saggy boobs! Bit like stretch marks I am a bit fanatical about creams oils etc! X


----------



## puppycat

justwaiting said:


> Mum - there might just be a soft marker or something he wants to discuss. I know it's hard but try not to freak out too much, everything has been going well so far. I'll be thinking of you and hoping everything goes ok at your appt.
> 
> Heart - coiuld the shooting pains be your pelvic muscles. I say this as I've only had it once last week and my midwife said it could have been my pelvic muscles. I'm sorry your so worried about your cervix and it's making you feel down. We are all here for u.
> 
> Hopeful - my cot is a divinci Kalani cot. probably just similar styles or different companies for where we live! Mine hasn't got a smell at all but it was ur posts about the stench that made me open it straight away (and I'm impatient!)
> 
> i can't believe so many of us are within a few weeks or days of the 3rd tri. Can you believe it!
> 
> off to get my hair done this morning, feeling a bit drab. But being a former hairdresser chosing what to do can be annoying plus I change my hair colour ans style every 6wks!!! Sorry rambling. have a nice day.
> 
> Oh and pups just ordered some fuzzi bunz that u recommended and some Rydees from ebay. My stash is coming along nicely! do u recommend a wet bag and pail or what for storing dirties?

yay! :happydance:

We use a small bucket bin with a lid (its a different colour to the trash so nobody gets confused! It has a mesh bag in it so we can just pull the drawstring and launch it into the machine :)

Imo its always good to have at least one wet bag incase you go anywhere. We have one :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news on your scan Sara, thats lovely that your husband managed to be there. I have mines in 4 hours time, getting quite anxious. I couldnt really sleep last night. Im terrible I just keep expecting the worst news. I'll update how I get on, thanks ladies x


----------



## Embo78

Hope your scan goes well just. I remember how utterly frightening early scans are. I could never sleep before mine.


----------



## sara1

Happy 26 weeks Davies and Croy!
Happy 14 weeks Mom2- Please let us know how you get on at the doctors. Will be thinking of you :hugs:
Happy 8 weeks Just!

Bumpy, Just- Good luck on your scans- will be lurking for updates!

Petit- I want to see a naked bump pic too!!

Heart- Hope you're feeling a little better today. I love Thursdays, I just cheat and pretend they're the start of the weekend. Hope the 'lightning crotch' doesn't strike!

Afm- My preggie pops and fetal doppler came from amazon today. Of course it's too early to use the thing, but that didn't stop me from trying. I'm in LOVE with the green apple preggie pops!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! 

So....the saga continues. I went to pick up my prescription for folic acid this morning which the doctor had told me he had done while I was on the phone to him the other day, and it wasn't there. Turns out he thought he had done it but he hadn't. Ok..
So I tried to get an appointment today but couldn't, so he rang me just now and I explained that I didn't get any joy from the midwife and he said that he would refer me and recommend me for progesterone therapy. If he remembers, I suppose. Which is great but why couldnt he do that in the first place?


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks Pups


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

happy 26 weeks croy and davies!
happy 14 weeks mom2
happy 8 weeks just

sara, so glad you had a fab scan yesterday, delighted for you!
mom2 im sorry for the stress you were under yesterday, will be thinking of you this afternoon and hope your appointment goes well
heart, sorry you are feeling down, hope the sun is shining for you today!

just thinking of you at your scan soon - fx it goes perfectly

ive just got back from the consultant - and bubba is doing brilliantly! even got in a bonus scan and everyhting looks great. still measuring 3 days ahead but they dont want to change my dates. she couldnt see if it was a boy or girl, but only 4 weeks to find out! yippee!!!! they are happy with me so have signed me back to midwife care now so feeling very reassured.

oh....i took my first bump pics this morning at 15 weeks....let me go find them.....


----------



## bumpyplease

Bump at 15 weeks

edited to remove pic


----------



## bumpyplease

edited to remove pic

Will keep these up here today and remove tomorrow, don't like my pic on public forums but wanted you ladies to see the growing bump!!!

Excuse the fat arse I'm short and have always had a huge booty!!!!!!


----------



## sara1

Bumpy- look at your fabulous bump! Congrats on a great appt/scan. It must be very nice indeed to have been moved back to midwife care! Have you got any gut feeling about whether it's a boy or a girl? 

MisMig- So sorry you have to deal with incompetent doctors! As if the stress of PAL isn't enough. I really hope he gets his act together and you get referred soon (soon being an hour ago!!!)


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry i missed your post mrs miggins

how fustrating and annoying, at least if you get the progesterone though one good thing will have come from it! fx for you

thanks sara - ive thought from the outset boy but who knows, as long as its healthy i really dont mind!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I thought boy with my daughter until I felt movements and then I changed my mind!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- beautiful bump, so glad baby is doing great!


I'm trying to waste away the next three hours until I leave for my appointment. So hard to focus on anything. Hubby was trying to talk to me this morning about political stuff and I just wanted to scream, "I don't care about anything right now. Talk to me AFTER my appointment you nitwit!" I didn't, I held it together, but I"m glad he didn't ask me any questions. I think I may leave early, waiting around the house is driving me nuts!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Awe, I'm a lemon. How sweet.


----------



## Embo78

I love your bump bumpy :)

Mom I bet he was trying to help you be distracted. Mine does the same! I just sit there half listening to him thinking STFU!!!!!! One of my 'things' when I'm worried/anxious/nervous is that I go really quiet. Im literally tongue tied with emotion! My mum said I've been the same since I was a child


----------



## petitpas

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Awe, I'm a lemon. How sweet.

Aha! Another pregnancy symptom: your tastebuds have gone haywire. Sweet lemons :dohh:

Good luck with your appointment later!

Bump, you're so cute with your lovely teeny bump. I can see it sprouting!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 26 weeks croy and davies!
happy 14 weeks mom2!
happy 8 weeks just!
happy 15 weeks bumpy!

I bet there are more that i'm missing! 

bumpy - you don't look fat at all and have a super cute bump! glad your scan went well.

mrsm - can you get a diff dr? he just seems a little flaky? have you been going to him for awhile?

mom2 - will be lurking for update- we are all here with you!

hi to everyone! i have a scan at 1:20 central (so 7:20 for UK) it's a growth scan/cervix check so we'll see how much these kids weigh. i'm hungry all day long, up to 170 lbs! so gained 28 lbs. dh seems worried that i may pop if i get too big. will try and do bump pic later. my scans are usually thursdays.


----------



## Embo78

Heart can you put my next scan on? 16 th May. It's a growth scan.

I have to have my GT test next Wednesday. I'm really hoping I don't have gestational diabetes. I've been very careful with my diet because I have a high bmi. So much so I was weighed at my midwife appt last week and I weigh exactly the same as my very first appointment! Midwife assured me that's completely ok. I'm very proud of myself because I tend to 'pig out' when I'm pregnant. I put 4 stone on with Ella. I went from 9 st to 13 st :(


----------



## hopeful23456

is anyone looking into iphone apps for video monitor? seen a couple of things that look cool, you just buy the camera and you use either your computer (works with internet explorer too) or iphone to view - works on 3g network too

was thinking about getting a camera for nursery and for the daycare nursery room they will be in. then I can peek on them at work!

i'm guessing that technology will continue to improve for apps for this, there is a motorola coming out next month that's really pricey ($400 - too pricey) and is a video monitor and app - at babies r us
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12610134&searchURL=false


then there's this one, it's not too pricey as you just buy the camera(s).

here's video on how it works and the company you buy it from is below

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK988sdokoA

https://www.nextstepbabymonitors.com/video-baby-monitors/iphone-video-baby-monitor.htm


----------



## bumpyplease

hi hopeful!
cant wait to see a bump pic! i dont think 28lb sounds bad - i think you look great anyway! i have put on 7lb already !!!
gl with your scan today

embo - well done with watching your diet - i confess to being one of those that has been pigging out - although im eating fresh mango right now so im having a healthy 5 mins!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies , just back from my 8 week scan and so relieved, i seen a perfect baby measuring bang on 8 weeks with a great heartbeat..:cloud9:
I was so worried before I went. I really cant complain about the treatment that Im getting, I've been booked in for my booking appointment and quick scan next Thursday when I'll be 9 weeks and then the following Thursday at 10 weeks :happydance:

I now have this annoying pain in my groin area which is bugging me, I hope its just a pulled muscle or something, theres always something to worry about x


----------



## sara1

Congratualtions Just! Fabulous news!

Bumpy- I've been eating like crazy... I keep trying to justify myself by blaming it on the steroids but tbh I just have no self-control


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bumpy, Thats a cute bump you have. Im glad your scan and appointment went well, great news. x


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhhh so happy for you just! that feeling is just amazing isnt it!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

It sure is the best feeling, feel on a real high!!


----------



## puppycat

I have been eating more and more lately but I'm STILL not up to BFP weight, I'm still 7lbs off it. Wonder how long it'll take!! :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

Bumpy you can afford to pig out, you're tiny :)

:yipee: :happydance: :wohoo: just!! Congrats on a fab scan :yipee:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on a great scan jw! So happy to hear that. I bet you have some growing pains. I had them around the time you are at too! 

pups- cant believe you weigh less now! You really had a time with that hypermesis...


----------



## daviess3

Congrats on scans ladies lovely news but do we get pics???? Pls?? X


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 26 weeks Davies - can't believe we are here already! - And Happy 26 weeks tomorrow heart x
Happy 15 weeks bumpy!
Happy 14 weeks mom2!
Happy 8 weeks just!
Oh my goodness, so many fun milestones. Thursday is a good day :)

Lovely Bump pics :) you look fab.

I posted a new one on the blog, https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/04/era-of-belly.html

7 weeks left of school after this week...I can do anything for 7 weeks. Just think how far along we'll all be by then!!

Trying to keep my head in the game until then but it's so hard. There are so many fun baby things to get distracted by.


----------



## bumpyplease

daviess3 said:


> Congrats on scans ladies lovely news but do we get pics???? Pls?? X

no pic from me today im afraid hun, but i put on a bump pic to make up for it! lol

love the pic croydon x


----------



## KatM

Croy,
I am so sorry about your friend's terrible loss and as you know, it has nothing to do with your pregnancy. What a bummer about the bra. They should take it back since they fitted you for it and it doesn't fit.
Have fun at Home Depot, lol.

Hopeful,
You belong there!

Mom2,
Keep us posted.

Peti,
You are a busy bee. You must have so much energy. I hope to regain mine shortly.

Sara,
I'm happy to hear how confidant you have begun, buying a dopplar already. Let me know how the preggie pops work for you. My MS seems to be much more manageable this week, or I have just gotten used to it.

Bumpy,
You look great!!!

Hopeful,
Good luck on your scan.

Just,
Congrats on the wonderful scan. I had weird pain near my groin last night too. I'm refusing to stress over it. I have stressed enough for an entire pregnancy already.

Hungry Hippos,
Let yourself eat and be happy about it! You are pregnant! Enjoy! 

I can't say the same about my appetite. It has gone down. I usually have a fierce appetite, but I think the MS and the majorly decreased exercise have made food less appealing. I hope it is reawakened on my cruise. Otherwise, I am force feeding myself. 
I seem to want only 1 solid meal a day... but I snack all day to keep my blood sugar up. Just forced myself to eat Greek yogurt and granola for brunch.

I hope everyone else is happy and healthy!


----------



## Amos2009

OK...how likely is it to get 2 evaps 2 days in a row? I swear my mind and eye are playing tricks on me. Could I post my pic here and see what you think?


----------



## Embo78

Post it Amos!!! Pleeeeeease!!


----------



## Amos2009

I realize after looking at this picture, I have officially lost the plot (is that how you say it across the pond?) There is nothing there but urine lines. God, I'm so desperate to be pregnant this time it's making me nuts. But here goes anyway. And feel free to be honest and tell me there's nothing there.
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Bumpy on such an amazing scan again! 15 weeks, wow! Your bump is gorgeous too. Thanks for sharing. I really started to pop at 19/20 weeks. You are really going to start noticing a change soon. 

Just, congrats on your great scan too! Deep sigh of relief. It seems like this one is going to be your keeper. I&#8217;m so happy for you! Scan pics? Happy 8 weeks! Where exactly are you feeling the pain? In your groin or in your uterus? 

Mom2, good luck today. Happy 14 weeks. I get the same way with my husband. I get so irritable, especially before scans like this. I can completely relate to how you&#8217;re feeling. 

Davies and Croy, happy 26 weeks. One more week left in the 2nd tri!!! And we&#8217;re in the double digits now too!!!

Sara, I&#8217;m glad you are stocked with preggie pops and a doppler. I heard the hb for the first time at 10+4. I can&#8217;t wait until you hear it for the first time. It&#8217;s divine!

Pip, I&#8217;ll wait patiently for the naked pic :haha:

MrsM, I can&#8217;t believe the treatment you are getting! I want you to be getting better care. Had I known you were going to be pregnant when I sent the progesterone, I would have sent them overnight. I hope you get them soon.

Have a great scan Hopeful! I didn&#8217;t even know about these video apps. I&#8217;m not sure I&#8217;ll need one, but I&#8217;ll definitely look into it!

Croy, love the bump pic! You definitely look preggo!

Kat, I didn&#8217;t have much of an appetite in the 1st Tri. Actually I don&#8217;t have much of one now. But the baby keeps growing and I keep gaining weight. I hope you get your appetite back too.

Em and others, I&#8217;ll update the front page a little later today. I have to start work shortly.

AMOS, post that pic girl!!!

AFM, feeling a bit better today. Only one instance of lightening crotch yesterday. Today I had a big release if you know what I mean. I was a bit backed up and have been terrified to push because I don&#8217;t want to put any strain on my cervix. But it finally made it&#8217;s way out. I think it could have been my backed up bowels combined with the baby that were putting pressure on nerves. I feel like a new woman! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

Sister, I most definitely see a line on both of those tests. Is it possible it's the trigger?


----------



## Embo78

I see lines Amos. How long between taking the test then taking the pic?


----------



## Amos2009

Hearty- it's possible I guess. I need to dig out the old test and compare. Today is 10dpt. 

Embo- it was a few HOURS! That's why I think it's just urine lines lol. I really just need to shut up and not think about it. But how can I when it's the last time????


----------



## Embo78

Quite simply.... You can't!!
I say take another test and take a pic within 10 mins


----------



## Amos2009

I will do that in the morning Embo....I'm at work and all my tests are at home. When I looked at it this morning, it was definitely a BFN....that's why I think it could be evaps or just the urine line. Just weird to have it on both days.


----------



## hopeful23456

i see the pee but i also see a pink line!


----------



## Amos2009

Hopeful, you're my forever optimist. You're crazy, but you're optimistic! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

heart tree said:


> Just, congrats on your great scan too! Deep sigh of relief. It seems like this one is going to be your keeper. Im so happy for you! Scan pics? Happy 8 weeks! Where exactly are you feeling the pain? In your groin or in your uterus?
> !

Hi, thanks. It dosent feel in my uterus, nothing like the light cramps that come and go whilst stretching and growing. It started when I was driving today, could feel it when I puched my right leg down on the accelerator. Then I was so uncomfortable whilst sitting waiting for my scan. At my right hip area coming towards my groin. It was there for several hours but has settled right down now that Ive just been chilling on the couch. I really think and hope maybe I just pulled a muscle. Was just a bit paranoid to even cough as I kept feeling it come towards my front!
I have 3 lovely scan pics, I can def. see a defined baby now a seperate head and body compared to a blob at 6 week scan. Im going to try and scan it on here!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Amos, no shitting you, I see a definite line on that top test at 10dpo. Id say your pregnant. Thats exactly the line I got at 10dpo, it didnt appear immediately but hours later when I looked there was the faintest pink line. I done a test the next morning at 11dpo and could see it even more.
Apparently aslong as its pink its not an evap, an evap is more just like a faint watermark when you look at the test from different angles!
Oh I really hope it is for you, fingers crossed tight x


----------



## puppycat

Amos i see lines but in November last year i too had really obvious lines on a test that looked exactly like that and i wasn't pregnant :( can you use a different test? X


----------



## croydongirl

Just - sorry you're uncomfortable but I would love to see your scan pics. I just love that we have so many of our little guy from a little grain of rice to the blob, to gummy bear and now to a real little person. I think its one of the positives of having to me monitored because we get to see our little ones literally take shape before our eyes.

Pep - I heard someone say naked pic?

Amos - I see some lines. Its is still early though, so I hope that tomorrows will be a really obvious positive. keeping everything crossed for you.

Kat - I had a low appetite in my first tri, I drank a lot of fizzy water and ate lots of apples and carrots but more to curb nausea than because I was actually hungry. Baby grew just fine - and then as I approached second tri the monster hunger arrived in full force! Took me quite by surprise, but i could not eat enough through the day, even had to have snack by my bed at night because when i woke to pee my tummy would be growling it was so hungry, God bless string cheese and pears, which was my late night snack of choice!
After a few weeks it eased off, and now its back to normal except I have noticed I have to eat in smaller portions because it takes a while to digest my food. I sometimes have dinner in two parts about 1.5 hours apart. Everyone is different and you can trust your body/baby to guide you.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone....I'm just 8dpo so I know it's way early....I won't test again til Saturday. Hopefully I'll be back to join then! Thanks for catering to an old lady who wants to be preggers!


----------



## heart tree

Damn these confusing tests!

Just, it could be round ligament pain. I have a similar pain in my groin/inner right thigh. I thought it was a pulled muscle, but it has never gone away. I bet it's either a pulled muscle or round ligament pain. Either way, it's not going to hurt the baby, just you! Oh the joys!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks, yeah my sister mentioned round ligament pain, she said she had that and it sounds similar! Its def. settled down a good bit anyway!


----------



## sara1

Amos- Those are most definitely pink lines in my book... I can't wait to see your next one... Time to break out the FRER on Saturday! Keeping everything crossed for you!

Kat- I love the green apple preggo pop drops, but to be honest it's really jsut a flavour I enjoy... They're not doing anything for the nausea

Speaking of nausea- After a nasty bout of MS and losing my dinner things seem to have settled down and I've just eaten my way through the kitchen. I can be miserably nauseous one minute and ravenous the next. Bonkers. Actually, I get worried that the vomitting is going to somehow jar things loose in there and exacerbate my clot. 

Heart- I also worry about straining to poo... (sorry for the tmi) Feel like I'm going to cause the little bean to become unglued.

Croy- String cheese and pears... hmmm that may be next on my list

Mum2- Lurking for news! Hope you got on ok


----------



## bumpyplease

I most defo see a line Amos fx for you. Thinking of you mom2 hope everything is ok sweetie


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - i don't like to strain either, so i just take it as it comes...LOL

had my dr appt- babies are doing great, 145-152 hearbeats, both are head down.
cervix is closed at 2.6-2.8 
had a fetal fibronectin test, should get results later this afternoon.
growth scan is next thurs (i thought growth scan was today)...

heart - they said at this point (and with 2) they don't get concerned unless it's 1.5 or less. so I think your cervix is great!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I just gasped a sigh of relief (not that your cervix is shorter, but that they aren't concerned). As of my last scan, I'm in the same cervix range as you. If they aren't concerned with twins, then you are right, I think I'm ok. If my next scan shows I'm stable, I'm really going to feel a lot better. Thank you so much for sharing that!

On a less selfish note, I'm so glad to hear they are doing so well. I can't wait to hear how much they've grown next week!

Sara, I've never had constipation except when I had to take Vicodin after my ectopic. It's horrible. I've never had it with this pregnancy except for yesterday. I eat tons of fruit and beans. I'm terrified to push in fact I refuse to. I figure it will come out when it needs to. I'm glad it found it's way out. Whew!

Mom2, where are you? I hope all is ok. 

Croy, I just read your blog. It's hilarious! I can totally relate. I forget about the belly and then am shocked when I see myself in the mirror. Shaving in the shower has become practically impossible. I'm going to get a little plastic stool to put in there so I can sit while I shave. I hope that will help. I can still get my socks on, but I fear there is going to come a day when my husband has to do it. And putting pants on standing up is no longer an option. I have to sit down. Oh and sleeping! Every time I switch sides, the baby wakes up. And I switch sides a lot! Third trimester should be interesting!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart, - Its so fun to be at the same stage so we can empathize with one another!

Sara - My Doc suggested string cheese and pears or apples and a handful of almonds as good combinations to stave off hunger. Something about the combinations.


----------



## sara1

Just managed to pick up baby's heart beat on my fetal doppler - 171bpm :) Absolutely amazing!!! I can't believe I found it so early... Really I was just playing, I never thought I'd find it. Wow. I'm going to be completely addicted to this thing I can tell!


----------



## heart tree

That is so amazing Sara! You must have a posterior placenta then. Yes, it's very addicting. I used it several times a day, every day for a while. It's so funny because now it collects dust. My baby is so active that I don't need it anymore. Soon you'll be here too! Enjoy every sound you hear. Feel free to record it for us. I did it on my iphone and then uploaded the video to photobucket. 

Croy, it is so fun being at the same stage, I agree!


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies just popped in caught up! Lots of good news on here! Amos I totally see lines an I'm on my phone! Fxd toes crossed!!! Pls test Tom!! X

Eaten to much tonight ladies!! Back to fruit loving today though an nestarines are soooo good at the mo! Still not found a car! Off out Tom to asda to look at baby stuff in the baby event! Who's got changing bag yet? Storksak Elizabeth looks nice but pricey! Anyone recommend others? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, my mom is making my changing bag! I had a really cute pattern for a bag that I was going to make but never got around to it. My mother is going to use that pattern and make some alterations to make it a changing bag. When she was visiting, we picked out the fabrics. I can't wait!

Hope you find a car.


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - that's awesome!

heart - glad my cervix made you feel better :haha:

davies- i'm going to look at ju ju packabe bag. i need a big one with alot of pockets and it also converts to a backpack (my main criteria is big enough and converting to a backpack)

bump pics (bathroom at work! lol)
i don't like how materinity pants are too small in the waist and too big in the butt!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful those are AWESOME pics! Too funny to see the stalls at work!

I sadly don't like my maternity jeans anymore. They fit, but now are tight in the thighs and butt. I don't like the way they feel. I'm living in my yoga pants and pajama pants. Luckily I have some leggings and can wear those with dresses. But since I barely go out, it doesn't matter much.

Where is Mom2??


----------



## croydongirl

I love those pictures Hopeful!! You look great.
Heart - so fun your mom can make your bag. I think I am going with a big purse, something fabulous that I would never usually spend money on, but something that I can put the little pod/bag which fits a few diapers and wipes. I also have an insulated bottle holder to keep any expressed milk cool on the go.
Hubs didn't want me to get anything too girlie because he will have to use it to take the baby out, but sod it, I have to carry this thing all the time. It will essentially BE my purse for the next couple of years so he can just decant stuff into a back pack. Or I saw these bags called diaper dude bags, they are men colours and in a messenger bag shape. I might get him one for fathers day. Then I can get a big pink purse if I want! 

Hope Mom2 is ok, I am getting nervous :)


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful will check that bag out but wow look at ur bump u really are lovely an pregnant now, u look gorgeous mrs u really do! I just starting to look podgy! Will post pick from today! That's really sweet heart ur mums making it! My mum would buy I e she wouldn't no where to start lol! She's brought the furniture an my buggy! So she's definitely done enough! Bless her x


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/25a9e48d.jpg
Here's a pic if my fat arse lol 
Excuse my lovely look an glasses first thing in am an hadnt washed my hair in 3 days whoops!! X
Mom2 hope ur ok xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks girls!

Cute pic davies! U have a perfect body, I don't think your ass looks big at all!

Heart- I need to get more comfy pants. For some reason, the ones I bought are still huge on me (they r kinda like yoga pants) I think my ass got skinnier carrying this weight.


----------



## croydongirl

davies- your bump is precious :)


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LOVE the bump pics ladies! Hopeful, do you know how far your measuring? At my last appt, almost 3 weeks ago I was measuring 26 weeks! I'm huge now! I love love your bump! :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi florida! How have u been? I'm measuring at 31 weeks but last week was also measuring at 31 weeks. She said now I'm getting wider instead of higher which is normal. Have you gained a lot of weight? Per my weigh in today, I'm up 30lbs but some of that is water and food I ate today.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I'm good! :) Wow, 31 weeks.. I can't wait til I start widening out. My bump has been mainly growing in front. I'm up about 11lbs, but was plus sized to start so I'm expected to gain less. :thumbup: I keep looking at your front profile bump pic! It's so neat and pretty :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

STILL haven't got a chance to catch up, but I wanted to give a quick update. Apparently I freaked out for nothing! :happydance: Doc said he thinks the remaining subchorionic hemorrhage may actually be the remaining sac from a vanishing twin. But either way its small and getting smaller, it's in a bad spot he said, but since its getting smaller he'd not concerned!!!!! :wohoo:
My progesterone went up to 32.6 so doc said I can go down to 100mg progesterone injections 2x per week. Heartrate was 153 and I'm on :cloud9:

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies! It really meant a lot to me. I'm going to run to the bank, then I'll be back to catch up.


----------



## hopeful23456

That's great news mom2!!!!! So glad you don't have to worry anymore!

Florida- thanks! I posted in your journal


----------



## heart tree

Oh phew! This is encouraging. Why couldn't they just tell you on the phone? Jeez!

Hiya Florida! Great to see you!

Davies you look incredible! Even your ass! 

I was brave and took a walk. First I went to REI and bought some of my favorite warm socks. Then I went to Walgreens and bought ice cream and Smartfood (cheese covered popcorn). I just ate an entire bag of Smartfood. Not so smart. So much for my fit pregnancy!


----------



## croydongirl

Mom2 - Such great news!! I was getting worried there for a while, but I am so glad its nothing to worry about. Yay for happy healthy baby news :)


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - my mum sent me and hubby Easter eggs (Quality street ones, for UK ladies that know what they are) chocolate shells with chocolates inside, the eggs are BIG. 
Oh my goodness, I ate mine in one go yesterday, and I started on hubby's today. Healthy pregnancy is out of the window here today too...! 
I think its ok to have a day (or two) off every once in a while :)


----------



## heart tree

Here's my enormous bump. Those aren't stretch marks. They are marks from my shirt. I was lying down on my side right before the pic. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/5e1e1fb7.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Croy I'm glad I'm in good company! I usually eat well, but I couldn't help myself. I blame the baby. She insisted on it! :rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the bump heart! Now I really want cheese popcorn. You are so tan still. I get those marks too, on left. I can't lay on right side. Feels too strange

Croy- I was craving chocolate today, those eggs sound good!

Let's all hope for no stretch marks!!!


----------



## heart tree

I'm really not that tan. I think it's the lighting. However I do lay outside as much as possible to get Vitamin D and I lift up my shirt so my bump gets a little action too. 

I can't lie on my back for very long. Even when I prop myself up, but the right and left sides are ok for me. 

I just bought a brand new container of Ben and Jerry's chocolate fudge brownie ice cream. If I don't have chocolate in the house at all times, I'm not a pleasant person!


----------



## heart tree

If I want to avoid stretch marks, I probably shouldn't be eating Smartfood and Ben and Jerry's. I feel like I have to hide the empty bag. I'm so ashamed I don't want my husband to see the carcas from my hunt. :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

I am using Bio oil when I remember, probably three or four time a week. So far so good but I feel as though I have a long way to stretch out yet! My mum doesn't really have stretch marks and I heard that its a lot about genetics so I am hoping I get lucky :) I am hoping we ALL get lucky in that department!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I LOVE the bump pic. Its crazy how differently we are all carrying. Our bumps are similar size but your little lady is ow down, and my little man is pretty high up in comparison. 

I love thinking back to the early days when we felt rough but had nothing to show for it physically, look at all of us now!

Ladies earlier on the path - It will get here soon enough I promise, and in the midst of all the discomfort, you'll love it x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, I FINALLY got to catch up on my reading! Such good news has happened. I'm so thrilled to hear about all the great scans! 
Amos- Can't wait to see more tests! 

Thanks for letting me know about the heart rate changes your babies have had. With my boys I didn't hear the heartbeat until 12 weeks so I never experienced a drop like that. You ladies are a godsend. No one understands PAL freakout like you! :thumbup:
I never had a single pregnancy problem with any of my boys, so any time there has been a problem I lost the baby. I was finding it very hard to believe that baby could be fine even though there is a "problem". 
Doc said I get another ultrasound in 3 weeks! I'll be 17 weeks then, so I'm hoping they'll be able to tell gender! I want to start shopping! My Dad drove me to my appointment today, so there was no maternity shopping for me. Maybe on Monday. I really need some clothes. All the maternity clothes I have are either black or brown, I need color!


----------



## Embo78

i love all the bump pics and good news. I'm so jealous of all the gorgeous, neat little bumps. At least I got that with my first, I just wish I would've took some photo's. I have one pic when I was about 6 months with Ella, none with abi and one with Oliver, right at the end on the day I went into labour. I might root it out later and post it! I was huge!! He was 8lb15 though!!

Anyone else suffering with their sleep? I'm managing to fall asleep ok but if I move too much, I wake up in pain and can't fall back asleep. I've been awake since 1am (it's 5am now) Sooooo frustrating :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies! Just been having a catch up with what's been going on. No moans from me today it's getting boring! 
LOVING these bump pics, you all look completely fantastic. We have some very yummy mummies here. 
Davies, check out Pink Lining changing bags, again a bit pricey but so pretty. I got mine second hand on eBay and I love it. 
Mom2 I'm so glad all is well. 
Amos I so hope this is your bfp. 
I'm another Thursday milestone, I reached the dizzy heights of 4 weeks yesterday. I told the girls at work who were all very excited, even though I wanted them not to be. If I had a less high risk job I wouldn't be telling them for a long time.


----------



## puppycat

Wanted to post a bump shot too (since we're all posting naked ones here's the ones I took a couple of days ago)

I don't have any problems atm with my thighs etc not fitting into maternity trousers but then I did lose a lot so that's probably why. I looked at a picture of me carrying Laura yesterday and my face was really full at 7 months pg, it shocked me actually because I look nothing like that this time.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1454.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3









IMAG1455.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## daviess3

Lovely pic pup mayb it's a boy! X

Mrs m the bags are nice but very colourful I don't no if I could handle that everyday I think I would get bored! Itssss soooo confusing?! 

Fab news mom2 xx

Been up since 6 tired now may grab an hour! X


----------



## bumpyplease

love all the bumps ladies you all look fab!

i know friday is a big milestone day for many of you so happy xx weeks to you all!

amos - fx for you

mom2 so glad everything is ok - great news

davies i fancied a funky bag - a lot of the designer ones are mega expensive though, i quite like this one 
https://babyangels.co.uk/oioi-giraf...ky-changing-bags-at-low-prices/prod_1484.html

im watching one on ebay at the moment for £25!

also - i have been using mama mio stretch mark rub cream, smells amazing!!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

you've got me looking at changing bags now davies!!!! lol

if you are after something less colourful then i have just fallen in love with this range and they are only around £50-60 which i thought was pretty reasonable

babymel amanda quilted changing bag - google it, they do loads of colours as well and i love the little heart tag you get on them! might get one myself!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great bump pics ladies, Im getting jealous. I actually cant wait to start showing!


----------



## sara1

Fabulous Bump pics ladies!!! So gorgeous all of you!

Mum2- Very relieved to hear everything is ok. I was worried about you. I can't believe they wouldn't tell you that over the phone... all that anxiety for nothing. 

MrsMig- Congrats on 4 weeks... I think it may be time for you to get a ticker:)

Happy 34 weeks Petit :yipee:
Happy 26 weeks Heart :yipee:
Happy 10 weeks Tuckie :yipee:
Happy 9 weeks to me :yipee:

I think I'm missing one friday milestone... :shrug: Sorry!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Sara I'm scared to get a ticker! Silly it's only a bunch of pixels but I daren't. Just got last weeks progesterone results back it was 24. Apparently last month was 22. I don't know what normal levels should be can any of you ladies advise?


----------



## Neversaynever

Happy 34 weeks Petit :yipee:
Happy 26 weeks Heart :yipee:
Happy 23 weeks to me :yipee:
Happy 10 weeks Tuckie :yipee:
Happy 9 weeks to Sara :yipee:

Hopeful...fabulous bumpage :cloud9:

Davies...how's the car hunt going? Love your bumpage too and you don't have a fat ass...have you seen mine :shock:

Heart...Ben & Jerry's :cloud9: and our bump is beautiful too :hugs:

Mom...fabulous news :yipee:

Croy...what a lovely bump :hugs:

Puppy...yours too :hugs:

Pink...where are you hiding??

:hi: to everyone...sorry if I've missed anyone as I usually do :dohh:

Ye ha it's Friday...a week till the big old vagina and wedding day :wacko:

XxX


----------



## sara1

Happy 23 weeks Never :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry to barge in again...but I won't be bugging you wonderful ladies! BFN this morning just as I knew. Those lines the past few days have either been evaps, urine lines or leftover from my trigger shot. Doesn't get anymore blank than this. I know it's still early, but based on all my other pregnancies, I'm not pregnant.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bumpyplease

oh im so sorry amos, really gutted for you.

how many dpo are you now? it could still be early

hugs xx


----------



## Amos2009

I should be 9dpo...I know it's early. But I just don't think it worked this time. With all my other pregnancies, I would know by now just by heartburn alone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no Amos. I'm so so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

AND oh my fuck.....I finally got myself together here at work, stopped crying, trying to work and someone brings in their 6 month old grandbaby to show me. WTF.....Was I a murdered in my past life or something????


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry Amos but its still super early :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos :hugs: hope you shut the door on them :winkwink:

Seriously...every pregnancy is different, I know you think you're out and I'm not dissing your feelings...I still have some hope left...just for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## teros888

Heart Tre, sooo sorry for your losses. I just had 3 consecutive mc's in one year :( now in the 2ww. Hope this is a sticky one for you!!


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - i still have hope for you. 9dpiui was the day when my tests were the lightest, i just had a very faint line due to hcg levels higher earlier because it was 2. i think if i had a single, 9dpiui would have been blank for me. 

in aug, i didn't get a positive until 17 dpiui (i didn't test after 12 dpiui as i was convinced i wasn't preg - blood test at dr on 12 dpiui was negative even), went off progesterone, didn't get AF, then tested at 17dpiui and was positive. yeah it ended in early mc but i wasn't on any lovenox or prednisone then either.

and - maybe it's the pregnancy that acts differently that is the one that sticks (was for me this time)...this was way different

pups- love the bump! 

nsn - thank you for this list - today is such a big anniversary day!

Happy 34 weeks Petit 
Happy 26 weeks Heart 
Happy 23 weeks NSN
Happy 10 weeks Tuckie 
Happy 9 weeks to Sara 

about diaper bags (changing bags you call them)? the ones i like also have magnets to keep them shut rather than noisy velcro. i like magnets in bags, have them on my purse (it's a Hobo purse, not sure if they are in the UK)? and i'm not a big purse person, only buy 1 and it lasts 5 or more years....but i use it all the time


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone....in my head I know I'm not out, but in my heart, no way. And to add another insult to injury- someone just brought in their baby birth certificate with their little footprints on them so the baby could be added to their insurance. Either life is being very very cruel to me right now, or in a perfect world, they are signs. I believe it's the former and not the latter.


----------



## hopeful23456

amos- fuck that shit!!!! maybe that stupid stuff around you is happening as you will get pregnant.


----------



## sara1

Oh Amos- I know you're feeling out, but I'm still holding out hope for you! (I've never gotten a BFP before 10dpo) I'm sorry you're having to deal with all the crazy baby shit at work... sometimes it feels like there is just nowhere to hide. :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Amos - I's so sorry, it really is still so early, but I remember the up and down of hoping and then feeling out, it is such a rollercoaster. Still hoping for a + or you. Hope your day gets better.

Emby - I am so sorry you are having problems sleeping, you poor thing. I have had a few rough nights in the last week but mostly because my mind starts wandering or I start obsessing that baby's not moving enough and I get up and walk around to try to make him move to ease my mind. Wishing you a good nights sleep soon x

So many congrats to wish today!! It's a good day :)
Happy 34 weeks Petit
Happy 26 weeks Heart
Happy 23 weeks Never
Happy 10 weeks Tuckie
Happy 9 weeks Sara 

I am loving all the diaper bag talk, I loved that giraffe one Bumpy. I know I needed one but I had no idea that finding one could be so much fun/dangerous! ha ha! I never thought to look online beyond Babies R Us - clearly not the only place to look, who knew? I came across one for the hubs at a different place but never thought there could be fancy ones for me out there somewhere too. Now I am never going to get my homework done!

It's Friday ladies :) And it looks like the sun might come back for the weekend. Heading to the tulip festival if it does. I love taking pictures there each year its so beautiful, and this year we are going with some friends and she is going to snap some fun belly pics among the blooms. Excited!!


----------



## heart tree

Just woke up. Amos, I'm so angry for you. I know it's still early but this is a shit day nonetheless. This doesn't make sense to me. Still hoping that line will appear but I know how gutted you feel. I think for ladies like us, a bfn can feel like another loss.


----------



## heart tree

Will catch up with everyone else later. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - do they have a buy buy baby near you? i've only been to the one here once as it's 30 minutes away but they have the best selection of bags at their store

embo - i have a very hard time sleeping, all week didn't go to sleep until 1am or a little later and up every 2 hours. fell asleep last night at 10 and up every 2 hours until 6 which was the longest i've had in awhile for sleep in awhile

afm - round ligament pain day and need to poo but just nothing happening. oh well. my fetal fibronectin test came back negative (which is good, means i won't go into early labor the next 2 weeks).


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! :) Just got caught up, a lot has happened! First off, I LOVE all your bumps!!! :)

Sara- Happy 9 weeks! That's so cool you were able to pick up your LO's heartbeat! Which model did you get? 
Peti- Happy 34 weeks!
Heart- Happy 26 weeks!
Never- Happy 23 weeks!

Mom2- That is great news you got from your Dr. You must feel very relieved :)

Croy- Did you hear good things about the Bio oil? I know I am going to struggle with stretch marks, my mom and sis got them BAD and I already got them during puberty on my boobs and hips :/ Let me know how it works for you and you should post your belly pics here! I did a "photo shoot" in my mom's garden for my younger sister when she was pregnant :) So much fun

Amos- Sorry you got a BFN and life seems to be rubbing your face in it :/ I think we've all been there hun. With this pregnancy I got a BFN on 9DPO and very faint BFP on 10DPO, so you never know :hugs: 

Embo and Hopeful- I've been having sleeping issues the last couple weeks too! Ugh, takes forever to fall asleep; sometimes I toss and turn for hours. This is unusual for me too cause I'm usually out soon after my head hits the pillow. I wonder if it has to do with sleeping without hubby? Still, I don't remember it being this bad when he was in Basic :/ Plus, I have to pee about 4 times a night! :dohh: I have a feeling it's only going to get worse the further along I get! I feel your pain!

Afm, The scan went great today! Baby was measuring right on at 10 weeks and heartbeat was 163 :D We also saw baby wave at us!!! My Dr. kept rewinding it back and forward and she was saying "Hi!" over and over again as it's little hand went up and down Lol It was so friggin cute!!!! Next scan is May 8th :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks guys. I'm glad it's not just me! I'm hoping when I go back to work I'll get back into a routine.
I'm dreading maternity leave though :( I'm going to have to be really strict and keep myself in some kind of routine or I'll slowly go insane!!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry girls I still haven't caught up properly. I have to start work now. Will catch up later. Promise! 

Congrats Tuckie! This is great news! You are getting close to the second tri! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie my mum got horrible stretch marks with me but I didn't get a single one. I think they tend to be worse the younger you are (mum was 18 when she had me, I was 36 when I had DD). I do have pretty good skin tone anyway which I'm lucky to have, but I used bio oil and cocoa butter body butter.


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on a good scan tuckie! i don't sleep with dh, he's in the other bedroom with the other dog (and i sleep with the puppy and preg pillow) as i would keep him up all night long! i use palmer's cocoa butter lotion


----------



## croydongirl

Great news Tuckie!

Thanks for the bag tip Hopeful, I'll check it out.

Just made a green smoothie for a mid morning snack. Baby boy is loving it! It took me ages to get the courage to try them because they look and sound scary but this one is delish. I posted the link in case you wanted to try it. It is sweet and creamy :) Plus PERFECT WAY to get a bunch of greens into my day!

https://iowagirleats.com/2012/01/04/my-top-secret-diet-weapon/


----------



## croydongirl

Oh. and Tuckie, I love the bio oil, its worked so far and honestly its relaxing to put it on, and it has really eased the tight/sunburn type feelings I get sometimes at night as everything is stretching. Plus its fun for hubs to put it on the belly and the girls. He's not getting much action at the moment so it feels like a good way to do something a bit intimate. It always makes bubs move too and hubby likes that interaction.


----------



## Tititimes2

Emb- sorry you are not getting to rest. That sucks. You need to get all you an right now. Do you have any kind sleep time - for lack of a better word- ritual? They say that helps- and can be different for everyone. 

hopeful- diaper bags- fun! My best friend fiund this stylish Kate Spade jean bag - yellow inside- on SALE. She loves it!

Amos- so sorry you are feeling down but it is early yet- hoping 10 & 11 dpo bring joy to your heart!


----------



## heart tree

I'm so naughty. I should be working. Croy, I have all the ingredients. I'm going to go freeze a banana right now. (I'm a rice milk drinker, not cow milk, so I should be all set!)

Here's the bag my mom is making for me, with different material obviously. We chose a very neutral fabric with a big dandelion print on it and the piping and handles will be dark green. The inside pockets will be mesh with elastics to hold things like sippy cups and bottles. And she's adding extra pockets. There are lots of pockets on the outside too. I asked her to put magnets in as I prefer those as well. But the top will have a zipper in case it falls over. Don't want stuff spilling out! I can't wait to see how it turns out.

https://jenandfranz.blogspot.com/2010/06/amy-butler-weekender-bag-part-3.html


----------



## puppycat

hopeful23456 said:


> congrats on a good scan tuckie! i don't sleep with dh, he's in the other bedroom with the other dog (*and i sleep with the puppy* and preg pillow) as i would keep him up all night long! i use palmer's cocoa butter lotion

Don't spread rumours like that!! :haha::winkwink:


----------



## KatM

I love all the bump pics today. Everyone looks great!!!

Mom2, 
Thank goodness all was well. A big scare for nothing.

Tuckie,
Congrats on the wonderful scan and waving baby.

Croy and Tuckie,
I am concerned about stretch marks too. I have them on my thighs, back and boobs (very faded now, but still).

Amos,
FXed for you.

Heart,
The bag looks so cute and it will be special that your Mom made it. I'm happy to hear that it sounds like your cervix is in a good zone and you can relax a bit.
I always have Ben n Jerry's in the house.

Hopeful,
Congrats on your great appointment. Happy to hear that that the babies are healthy and that your cervix is good.

AFM,
Nothing to update. My MS wasn't bad at lunch and I gorged on Indian food. Now I feel sick, lol.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- That is so cute. Waving at you! :hi:

Croy- That smoothie looks really gross :sick: but I'm going to have to try it, because I'm sure its yummy and I love smoothies. I also don't get enough veggies so a spinach smoothie would be good for me.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> hopeful23456 said:
> 
> 
> congrats on a good scan tuckie! i don't sleep with dh, he's in the other bedroom with the other dog (*and i sleep with the puppy* and preg pillow) as i would keep him up all night long! i use palmer's cocoa butter lotion
> 
> Don't spread rumours like that!! :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: I was wondering. :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Let me know what you think of the smoothie! That bag is adorable, I have an Amy Butler book with cute patterns for baby stuff, I got it when I got my sewing machine...and that was as far as my sewing project got! My mum is coming to visit in June so I am hoping for some lessons!!

Mom -The colour totally put me off, but so many people told me to try it and honestly its delicious. I had to take a little sip with my eyes closed the first time, I must have looked ridiculous, but honestly I swear its good. And a way to eat a huge amount of greens in one go. It makes about 2 glasses.
I guess you can switch in any kinds of green veg, I want to try it with kale.


----------



## hopeful23456

OMG - just got what that meant about I sleep with puppy LOL I'm a little slow today...

heart- that bag is awesome! LOVE it

kat - i bet that indian food would cause some ms! i had don pablos chicken enchiladas and rice, had a huge mexican craving, first time i've ate stuff like that and it was good...


----------



## heart tree

Indian food was my nemesis in the first tri because the spice caused so much heartburn. Just awful! Kat, do you leave on Monday for your trip?

Just cut up my banana and put it in the freezer. I'm going to trust you on this Croy, because it doesn't look that good to me. I use regular rice milk, not vanilla. I'm hoping it will be sweet enough. I love Amy Butler patterns and fabrics! I'm not using her fabrics for this bag because they are a little too busy for me. But I think they are beautiful. I was going to make this bag myself, but my mom offered! Thanks mom!

Ha ha! Hopeful sleeps with puppies!

I was just on the phone for over an hour with a client and have more to call. Going to eat some lunch and get back to work!


----------



## croydongirl

I just use regular milk not vanilla and its sweet enough. I have made it with plain yogurt before too when that was all I had and it tasted great. You could add a touch of o=honey of you need to but honestly the bananas and if you use vanilla yogurt (i always use greek because its what I have at home) but its actually very sweet. Enjoy!


----------



## Embo78

Can you just use a blender croy? I don't have a liquidiser function on mine, just fast, slow and pulse.


----------



## heart tree

I use plain yogurt. I don't like things too sweet anyway, so this might be fine for me. My husband likes vanilla yogurt so I could add a dash of that if it isn't sweet enough. I'm going to try it with just the plain yogurt and rice milk and see how it goes. I wish my bananas were frozen!

Embo, I think if you just used the fast pulse it would work just fine.


----------



## croydongirl

I just used a regular blender and it worked you just have to push the spinach down every few pulses


----------



## Embo78

I'll definitely be trying this tomorrow. 
We're going food shopping. I think I'll use Greek yoghurt. My fav yoghurt. Yum yum :)


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Congrats on a great scan! 

Heart- I love the bag, especially that your mother is making it for you. That's so special!

I'm going to let someone else be the guinea pig on that spinach concoction...I have to admit I'm a bit sceptical. Even though I love every one of the ingredients, the idea of spinach and peanut butter in the same bite seems a bit hard to swallow.


----------



## KatM

Ladies,
I start off every single morning with a green shake. The key to making it taste good is pineapple. Pineapple overpowers all other flavors. Otherwise, I have been using banana and blueberry. If it just has spinach or kale, it tastes fine. When you put in funky stuff like I do (strawberry tops and asparagus stems) then I hold my nose and drink it down.

I'm glad you are all being introduced to green shake. I saw Dr. Oz talk about it on Oprah years ago and tried it. I have DH drink it daily as well. Try a blend with all different veggies and fruits. If it tastes bad, plug nose, and gulp.

I have been craving Indian food this whole pregnancy, and it felt good to eat a whole bunch of it. I feel okay now after a nap. Trying to motivate to do a light strength routine. Usually I love to exercise in the morning... it gets tougher for me to motivate later in the day. This morning I didn't have time, hence the later in the day dip on motivation.

Heart,
I am leaving early Monday morning =).


----------



## heart tree

Ok, I just made the smoothie. First impressions...it's good. Did I love it? No. I think it tasted a little to spinachy/grassy for my taste. I love spinach, but it kind of tasted like fresh cut grass. I think that can be fixed by using vanilla yogurt and/or by adding some other fruits. I have strawberries and blueberries. I should have added some of those. But overall, it felt healthy going down. I would definitely make it again with some adjustments for my taste buds. I didn't really taste the peanut butter. It blended well with the spinach.


----------



## croydongirl

Glad you didn't hate it! I think I will try it with some other fruit too this weekend. See how I like the change up. I am not a big fruit smoothie drinker, so I don't like fruit juice or anything in mine but it might mix things up a little to add blueberries or something else lurking in the freezer. Pretty sure i still have some raspberries in there from last summer!


----------



## heart tree

In the summer I make a lot of smoothies. I use frozen strawberries, fresh banana, rice milk, plain yogurt and a touch of apple or orange juice. It's delicious. I may just do that and add some spinach as well.

I'm so excited that summer fruits are coming into season. I can't wait to eat nectarines every day! Yum.

I'm going to post a good summer soup recipe. I got it out of Fitness magazine years ago, but it seems like the perfect pregnancy soup. It's light, but filling as well. It's made with quinoa which is a super grain. If you've never cooked with it before, it's really good! I'll put the recipe in a new post.


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone! It has taken me a while to catch up...
Happy milestone day to everyone who was switching numbers with me today :flower:

Amos, big :hug: I was so hoping to have you right where you belong amongst us today. Sending you :dust: for a sticky bfp to come soon!

Mom, so pleased all was well at the doctor's today. Phew!

Congrats on everyone who had a good scan today :yipee:

I've finally taken the naked bump pics. They are in the first post of my journal. Tbh, you can't really see my belly button popping out that much. Maybe at the top if you look closely. I do, however, continue to sport some heparin jab bruises and a fantastic array of blue veins. Hopefully that makes it up to those looking for the freak factor. :haha:


----------



## heart tree

*Quinoa Corn Chowder*

*Ingredients*

- 3/4 Cup quinoa
- 7 Cups water
- 2 red potatoes diced (medium sized)
- 3-4 ears fresh corn, kernels sliced off
- 1 jalepeno finely chopped (keep seeds in for more heat)
- 2 garlic cloves finely chopped
- 2 teaspoons ground Cumin
- 3 handfuls of baby spinach
- 2-3 scallions chopped
- cilantro chopped
- good quality feta cheese
- 2 -3 hard boiled eggs (take the eggs before you start cooking so they can get to room temperature before you hard boil them).

*Directions
*
1. Put quinoa in 7 cups water and cook for 10 minutes on medium/high heat. After 10 minutes, strain quinoa and reserve water in a separate bowl

2. Finely chop garlic and jalepeno and sautee in some olive oil until garlic is slightly golden. 

3. Add cumin and release the aroma for about 10 seconds

4. Add diced potatoes and combine with garlic/jalepeno/cumin. Add salt and pepper

5. Add reserved water and bring to a boil

6. Add quinoa and corn and cook at a simmer for 15 minutes or until potatoes are tender

7. Add spinach and let it wilt into the mixture

8. Dice feta into small cubes and add to taste. Add scallions.

9. Add more salt to taste

9. Garnish with cilantro and cut up hard boiled egg

*To hard boil eggs:*

- Have eggs at room temperature
- put in pot and cover eggs completely with cold water with an additional inch of water over them
- Don't cover pot. Put it on high heat. Just as the water comes to a rolling boil, remove pot from heat and cover. 
- Let pot sit for 15 minutes exactly
- Transfer eggs to a bowl with ice and water. Cool and remove shells.


----------



## heart tree

Wow Pip, that's an awesome bump! But you're right, I don't see the popped button. Your poor belly with all those bruises. Once Ducky is born, I assume you can stop the injections? I hope so!


----------



## petitpas

Heart, I will continue with the injections for six weeks after ducky's birth, as I have after each of my losses. It is to prevent another DVT.

I think I might move to my thighs, though :winkwink:


----------



## Embo78

Your poor bruised tummy pip! I can see your belly button sticking out at the top. I few more weeks and it'll be a proper "outie"


----------



## tuckie27

Peti- Super cute bump! :)
Heart- I am totally going to make that soup! Thanks :D


----------



## heart tree

You'll love it Tuckie! We make it almost weekly. You can used canned or frozen corn but it's not nearly as flavorful. And of course make sure the feta is pasturized!


----------



## petitpas

Looks yum! Now I need to find this elusive quinoa! Anyone in UK who can enlighten me what it is and where I can get it?

Heart, it doesn't matter if a cheese is pasteurised as long as it is cooked to piping hot at some point :D so you could put the feta in a few minutes before you eat to make sure it has a chance to warm up.


----------



## Hope39

petitpas said:


> Looks yum! Now I need to find this elusive quinoa! Anyone in UK who can enlighten me what it is and where I can get it?
> 
> Heart, it doesn't matter if a cheese is pasteurised as long as it is cooked to piping hot at some point :D so you could put the feta in a few minutes before you eat to make sure it has a chance to warm up.

Pip i buy Quinoa from Tesco's, you will find it with all the beans and lentils etc etc


----------



## Amos2009

Girls.....is there anyway this could be still from my trigger? This is my first FRER, so I'm not sure if those cheapies the past two days couldn't pick it up or what? OMG....I am 12dpt for those of you that know. I want to get excited????!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## puppycat

Amos I don't think that could still be from your trigger tbh - how much HCG do they give you?


----------



## Amos2009

Puppy that's one thing I'm not sure of! :(


----------



## filipenko32

No way Amos!!!! Here is mine at 5 days past trigger shot today - it is already starting to really fade (the pregnancy test is in blue so ignore the green one) 

OMG OMG :dust::dust: keep :test:ing!

MMMmmmm to the soup but got no clue about quinioa?! (sp) so thanks Hope 
Off to check out the Pipster's pics .........
 



Attached Files:







5dpt.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12


----------



## puppycat

Found this online:

*Will the hCG trigger shot affect a pregnancy test?*
_
Since hCG is the hormone that pregnancy tests are detecting, it will affect the results of a pregnancy test. If you test shortly after taking the hCG shot you will receive a positive test and the results will not be accurate. HCG from the trigger shot can remain in your body for up to 14 days after you have received the injection. Your doctor may advise you to wait two weeks before taking a home pregnancy test or he may have you come in for blood work to confirm pregnancy instead. A quantitative beta hCG test can be given to see if your hCG levels are rising. This would be indicative of pregnancy as hCG from the trigger shot should be declining and not rising. 

Some women &#8220;test out&#8221; the hCG by taking a pregnancy test shortly after receiving the hCG injection and testing daily until they no longer get a positive result. While this may be reassuring, this does not guarantee accurate results from a pregnancy test. _

I'd say, given that you're almost at the 2 weeks mark and you got a BFN yesterday, it's a positive test and you're preggo! Are you scheduled for a blood test at all?


----------



## puppycat

And this:

If the hCG trigger successfully induces final maturation and ovulation, when combined with timed intercourse or insemination, this may result in fertilization of the egg. The hCG from the trigger shot remains in the urine for about seven to 10 days after the shot is administered, which means that home pregnancy tests may give a false positive after the trigger shot. A blood test to measure levels of hCG usually is conducted 14 or more days after ovulation, as these results should not be affected by the trigger.


----------



## Amos2009

I'm not due for a blood test til Thursday. I guess the key will be if Monday's test is darker. If it is I will call them and go in for blood that day. The only thing that worries me is thebfn was with a cheapie. And the positive wad with a frer. Soooo the frer could have been positive yesterday. I hate I used two different tests.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well I'm keeping everything super tightly crossed for you. I so want this to be your time.


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos - I'm super excited! Test yesterday could have just been confirmation of the trigger being gone, and today is the start of bfp! Love the frers! 
Are you testing tomorrow too?
And my trigger hasnt lasted that long, I really don't think it's the trigger

Heart- thanks for the recipe, that one I want to try

Green shake, not so much... I don't like bananas and would want just a strawberry raspberry fruity one maybe? I've never made a smoothie! Dh used to make them alot.


----------



## croydongirl

Amos!!!!! Yay! I think because of the negatives this can't be still from the trigger. My first FRER looked like that, maybe even lighter. I think this is a really good sign!

Can't wait to see the next test. Wishing you all the best :)


----------



## sara1

Sooo psyched for you Amos. I could see that loud and clear on my phone. Please test again tomorrow:) 

Heart- Yum... I love quinoa, (its funny that absolutely all quinoa recipes have cumin) Ill definitely be making that. Thanks. 

Great bump Petit! I can sympathize with the bruises... You're almost done though:) 

Afm- away for the weekend and loving a nice hotel!!! Hope it's a sunny spring weekend for all the PAL lovelies!


----------



## bumpyplease

Amos yay I'm sooooooo super excited for you I really think this is it!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girlies I am stalking but sticking to my journal for the mo! Super excited about Amos and Raz! Hope your beans are sticky ones!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Glad everyone's doing well and I am hoping to be joining you all next Wednesday! xxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Amos I love your lines. It's hard to say about the trigger because you didn't do a frer yesterday although your other test was bfn so I'm leaning more towards bfp :) :)
Please do one tomorrow!! Pretty please :)


----------



## filipenko32

:test: pusher Em - I would never do that!!! :winkwink: :rofl:





Edit: I agree with Embo Amos!


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...peeing my pants here...like I said on the other thread...highly doubt that is still the trigger....majority of it is gone by 10DPT so should deffo have gone by 12 DPT :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

I just texted Amos to tell her I'm so excited! LOL! I doubt this would be the trigger. Please god don't let it be the trigger. She's at the beach right now. The nerve! LOL. Doesn't she know we need details? Luckily I got some. She did one shot of Ovidrel which is what I did. It's a 250mcg dosage. She sent me a better pic of the same test look at hers at 12dpt. Then look at mine at 13dpt. I would be shocked if this was still the trigger in her. 

Here's hers:

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/31c9c60f.jpg

Here are mine:

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/9688f7fe.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/31825013.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/0a963956.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Omg heart!! Now I'm reeeeally getting excited!
Amos how dare you have fun at the beach :haha: Get your butt on here with details !!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...get off the fecking beach woman..we have needs :hissy:

I honestly think this is her BFP...I remember being mega emotional before getting my BFP with this one and swearing blind I was imagining symptoms and shit :haha:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

And the universe has been showing her signs at work and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

I seriously don't know how I'm going to be able to wait until tomorrow's test. I want to go back to bed and wake up tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

*flail* in fact, *megaflail* those pics look VERY good.


----------



## jenny25

I really want a divorce I can't handle his shit no more


----------



## heart tree

Jen, what's up? :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Just everything Amanda I've not been on much as I have been trying to spend more time with hubby but here is what has happened or what is wrong I will warn you it's rather longish 

So Paul controls the tv I can't get to watch anything I want I I do he then changes it when I am out the room it's constant sports or crap f ta not that he is stuck on the play station for hours so I'm sent to my room with no tv 
He can't make up his kind with food km always hanging on waiting around for him e says oh you pick when I do he screws his face up I can't buy any baby stuff I'm not allowed too buy an iPad he isn't capable of going food shopping on his own I always have to go with him I'm always up early every morning sorting aarron out before school or at the weekend I'm not allowed a lie in the list goes on but that's the basis of it and I don't even want to be with him no more there is nothing there I'm angry at him I feel like his mother rather than a wife he is so dam lazy immature me and aarron and Kieran is better on our own you know he had control over the wedding where he wanted how he wanted it etc I can't live like this xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweetheart, that sounds awful. Have you spoken to him about this? Does he realize how bad you're feeling? Men are horrible at reading our minds, and often can't read our emotions either, even when they are obvious. Maybe he needs to be told how you are feeling. As a husband, he is in a partnership and needs to pull his weight. He needs to be more supportive and helpful.


----------



## Neversaynever

Jenny I'm sorry you're having to deal with this crap :hugs:

Amos...I frigging see you..show yourself pronto :haha:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

I've tried Amanda he has his phone constantly stuck too his hand he says he takes notice but he don't it's like hitting my head off a brick wall the only reason I want a iPad was purely our laptop is broke has been for months so I use my iPhone but he can't apply for jobs that way when we were in Scotland he demanded new jeans shoes phone case and computer game I got a umbrella which he moved on top of the cooker and it's now melted thanks Paul I try to make advances to our sexual side of the relationship since we can't have sex I thought there is other stuff but nope I get pushed away we got £3,000 in the bank from his redundancy so it's not like we can't afford a £369 iPad but no he wants a laptop but the ups can be more educational for aarron too to help with his issues 

We had his mum stay over last night and i cooked today I front of his mum I said o him before we left To go do our own thing was not too have too much too drink after football because we need to go pick up bits for food shopping he turned around and said I will get drunk if I want too you can't tell me what I can and can't do but the thing was I wasn't I was just saying you know I felt like a child if he is in the wrong he always turns things around and make it out it's my fault I don't need this I have a huge scan this wed I might as well tell him not too come if he is being like this xxx


----------



## Embo78

Sorry jenny :hugs:

Yes Amos!! I see you too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny I don't "know" you very well but just want to say I'm really sorry you are going through this and he is being such a twit. I hope he sees sense :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Jen, I can only think of two things. One is that you both need to go to a marriage counselor. He's obviously not taking you or the marriage seriously. The second is that you might have to be more firm with him. Tell him you aren't prepared to be in this marriage by yourself and if he doesn't try to support you more, you want a separation. He needs to hear that I think. He clearly isn't listening to anything else you are saying. Maybe this will get his attention.


----------



## petitpas

Aaaaaaaaaaaaamos! :yipee:
What beautiful beautiful lines :cloud9: I refuse to believe this could still be from the trigger. I'm excited for you! :kiss:

Jenny, I'm sorry things aren't good between you and your DH at the moment. Of course it is not on that you are 'not allowed' to do things but I also wonder whether the expense of an iPad is worrying him since his income has been reduced and he has a growing family to feed?


----------



## jenny25

Thank you mrs m xxx

Amanda I'm seeing my councillor on Tuesday I'm going to speak to her and maybe she can help us I'm at a loose end and what ever is going on with him he is short tempered with aarron so it can't go on , I don't think I have the strength too keep fighting with him no more or fighting to save our marriage all my energy is going into the pregnancy i herself have anything left for aarron xx


----------



## jenny25

Pip he wants a laptop and it's the same price cause ours is broken so I don't see what the difference its like it's his way or the high way xx


----------



## puppycat

Jenny I went through the same 'phase' with DH only a couple of weeks back. HE was mean to Laura and such a miserable so and so. He had something to say about everything and behaved like a single man in that he was never home and I was driving myself insane within our 4 walls with no support from him. All of a sudden it has stopped :shrug:

I can't put my finger on anything that has directly changed or even anything I specifically said. I did complain a lot to him about his behaviour but that's just me. I always say when I'm feeling something.

My advice? Hang on in there. It's such a shit place to be, I know, but sometimes we go through blips and then come out the other side and it's all ok.


----------



## heart tree

I'm glad you are going to talk to your councilor. That's a good place to start. 

We're on page 999!


----------



## jenny25

Puppy I'm so sorry you have had to go through the same thing it's horrible ain't it I just don't get why he is the way he is at the moment I really don't know what too say :-( I just can't wait for Tuesday too come we are sitting on different sofas not even speaking too wah other I'm starving but not going to give into him cause it will infuriate me more when it comes down to ordering a take away x


----------



## croydongirl

Almost 100 pages of talking! Good job us! ha ha!

Jen - I'm so sorry you are having such a rough time of it. Marriage is hard sometimes. I know that the losses put a strain on our relationship. We went to a counselor for about a year at the beginning to try and help us learn how to better communicate. It was hard to get hubby to go the first time but he really like the guy and in the end I think it prepared us for all that was ahead. We are not perfect, I wish he would be more romantic, and help around the house more - i am sure that we'll have some conflict once the baby arrives but we know how to talk about stuff now and that makes all the difference in the world. 
I hope your counselor gives you some good advice and that if yu talk to your DH he'll be more understanding of what you are going through because of his behaviour. 

Heart - I just finished our menu/shopping list for the week and are going to have your soup one night. Yum :)

Off to look at crib mattresses and baby carriers this afternoon. Is it weird that I am excited? I also heard they carry a great line of diaper bags at this particular baby store/boutique so it may turn into a much more expensive trip than hubs is expecting!!


----------



## heart tree

Croy have fun! It's not weirs at all that you're excited. Post pics of your loot!

The soup is more like a chowder. It's thick. There are so many good nutrients for pregnancy and it's low calorie. It will need salt as you are just using water for the base. I hope you like it!


----------



## bumpyplease

Sorry Jenny hugs honey xxxx

Ammmmoooooosssssss so much love for you on here today! You are so up the duff gorgeous girl!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you for all the advise we just had a massive blow out I'm going too suggest we both do the counciling xx


----------



## heart tree

I think that's the best approach. Having a professional will help you both to learn how to communicate more effectively with each other. I'm sorry this is so stressful.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hello everyone! I am SO sorry I have been gone for a while. Had tons to do, finishing lots of home projects, many doctors visits, projects at work, finishing baby's nursery and planning my son's First Communion. 

I can now happily report that it is ALL done! And perfect timing too, I am 37 weeks today so I am considered full term! I am so happy and relieved to have made it this far! I'll be posting tons of pics on my journal so if any of you want to see, please pass by. = )

So how is everyone else doing? I can't believe we are on page 1,000!


----------



## heart tree

Mon Congrats on making it to 37 weeks!!! So happy for you! I'll definitely cruise by your journal to look at pics. 

Woo-hoo! 1000 pages!


----------



## heart tree

Oh and your profile pic is precious! Look at those cheeks! I could eat them up!


----------



## Embo78

1000 pages :wohoo:

Definitely overdone it today. Felt better so I went out shopping with Ella. Nothing too strenuous, just a few bits at asda and then to TKmax and bought Ella a new top, bra and leggings. 
Then this evening been out for tapas with Gav and my grandparents and now... I can't walk again. Gav had to help me out of the car and up the street as I yelped my way into the house! Because the street is so quiet my voice carried quite far and loud :haha: Gav was mortified!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh no Em! Lesson learned. No more shopping for new clothes for the girls! :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Jen :hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry you are having to deal with this right now. Has it been going on a while or has it gotten worse since he lost his job? I know how much stress that can put on a man and they always take it out on us. 

You ladies are crazy! Went to the beach...had a nice time people watching. DH got a little drunk. Hell, a lot drunk. But I didn't care....I am cooking a baby!!! DAMMIT I'm going to keep saying that! Even though I won't believe it til I see the line darker not lighter. That trigger is ON MY MIND!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Loving the pma Amos :) :) I just can't wait to see new tests! Are you testing tomorrow? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease test!!!!


----------



## Embo78

You know what happens when I say no new clothes to my girls heart :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh I'm testing tomorrow....I just did another cheapie and it was a bfn! That was about my 5th wee of the day though??? Hurry up tomorrow morning....I need to know.


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry for all these selfish posts.....I will get it together and be calm soon!


----------



## heart tree

I don't care about selfish posts. I can't believe you still got a bfn on the cheapie. SMU has always been stronger for me than FMU. How many FRERs do you have? If it looks the same or a little darker with Fmu, then I think a SMU test is in order with no drinks in between.


----------



## heart tree

Em the next time you say no to them, you have to take another picture of their faces. Priceless! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

We just had a massive chat and he has confessed that he is worried because he doesn't have a job and the job centre is messing him around in regards too what he should be getting he is worried that he won't be able to provide for his family he said when I gave up my job too move to be with him he has been the sole income person and that it's his duty as a man too provide for his family and that's why he is being like this he feels less of a man and blames himself I told him its not his fault and we will get by he should not blame himself he said he is very old fashions like his grandad that the man should work and te wife look after the children etc I feel sorry for him :-( he has gone too bed now I feel bad that I can't help him at the moment but he is going on a course in may too be a fully qualified referee for football as he has been doing a junior league for 10 years he can get something that way and that we have to pay for it but it will work out better for us in the ok g run x


----------



## heart tree

Well done Jen! I'm so relieved that he decided to open up. There's always a reason for behavior like this. I'm glad he was willing to admit his fears. Hopefully this will help make things a little easier.


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny - so sorry your dh is being such an a hole, mine hasn't been the nicest either but he hates his job and it stresses him out. No excuse for being mean though!

Amos- I don't like Internet cheapies, don't think they are too accurate all the time. We love your posts!

Croy- hope u r having fun shopping!

Mon- going to your journal!

I started a registry at bru, it wasnt that fun, I didn't know what to get (bottles and little stuff) wish I had my bff there but she is 2 hours away (she has 3 boys) At least it's a start though. Stuff at bru is overpriced (swings and bouncers and stuff) but the cheapest prices are online (target or Walmart. com) and my family isn't much for using computers :) a few are...But the best selection is online too.
Still hoping my coworkers throw a shower before they are born, my family's will be after.

Have been waiting to get to 1000 pages!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen- glad he opened up too! I hate it that guys get mean to us when they are mad at their job situation, that makes me mad.


----------



## heart tree

I'm feeling so conflicted about a shower. Tim's cousins want to throw one for me, but I just don't know if I want one. I can't explain it. I guess I'm afraid that something will go wrong and then I'd have all this baby stuff. I'm bummed that I feel this way. I'd love to get excited about a shower. 

We're going over to one of his cousin's shortly for dinner. She is married with two kids under 3. Her sister and her husband and two kids under 4 will be there too. And their parents (Tim's aunt and uncle) are in town visiting and will be there. It's going to be weird as I'm going to be lying down on their couch. Will be nice to get out though. I hope they don't bring up a shower. I'm not sure how to answer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Can you not plan one for when you are say 36 weeks Heart? Then you can still be excited and enjoy it but feel more relaxed? 
Jen I'm pleased hubby opened up. I can relate, my OH is out of work as well and we struggle, I work 16 hours a week and the government have just stopped our tax credits. He gets no job seekers so we are suddenly left with virtually nothing and he gets really stressed about it too. Stressed and buries his head in the sand. 
Amos I'm super excited for you tonight.


----------



## heart tree

I think that's what I'll say the next time they bring it up MrsM. That if we do one it will need to be at 36 or 37 weeks. I just won't feel comfortable doing one any sooner. Now let's hope I make it that far! 

I'm really hoping that FRER gets darker tomorrow!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I totally understand on the registry, I wasn't planning on doing that today but I was out getting groceries and it wasnt too far to go. I want to get it done in case I get too big or can't go out anymore. You could also have one after your girl is born too! 

Its hard to make a registry too because I'm old now ;) I just buy what I want when I want it.

Can't wait for dark frers tomorrow!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jen- So glad you guys were able to talk. Marriage isn't easy, especially during pregnancy and even more so after losses. So much stress you both are going through, hopefully this can bring you closer together. 

Heart- You will definitely make it to 36 weeks! Then you can have a great shower!

Amos- So excited, can't wait for tomorrow's test!


----------



## daviess3

Wow chatty ladies!!! Lol1000 pages!!! Xc

Mon congrats on full term gonna look at ur pics in min x

Jen I had a feeling you was gonna say money, my hubby's the same when his business is quiet etc he gets short snappy etc, I do work but my wages are like a quarter of his! We always argue when money's tight, it's normally the only thing we row about! I'm pleased you have spoken about it an can hopefully sort things out. X

Amos I think bfp I don't no much about trigger shots but isn't this to late to still b trigger? Also ic did give me a line but so faint my hubby would say there negative! I would shine a light behind them!! An then see the line. But at first glimpse I wouldn't see a line! An ic always were the last tests to get dark! I hope it's bfp today!! I will b stalking. Fxd 
x

Afm I had bad heartburn all day yesterday! Really bad! Nothing I ate or drank nothing helped it! An I woke up at 6 an can still feel its lurking! Great!! I keep feeling nauseas in the evenings to! It's my mums birthday today do off to visit her today she's making well my step dads making dinner, a roast lovely, I brought my mum a lovely dress an shoes for her birthday. X
Hubby an his twin sisters birthday Tom! Got them Him clothes flip flops holiday bits! Then she's preg do got her a belly band an 2 summer dresses just casual ones! I been busy bee shopping packing sorting my dog walking her etc!! Baby's more active everyday I love it. 
My friend who has a big clot next to the baby she is 20 weeks, she text me last week saying she was incredibly worried as she had heavy bleeding they won't scan her everytime so she must just get on with it! She had 20 week scan an was told baby's great an clot getting smaller so that's fab! X


----------



## petitpas

Jen, I'm so pleased DH opened up and you two can work things out. We know you two love each other very much!

MrsM, that must be so hard at the moment. I really hope your DH finds something reasonable soon so you two don't need to worry about your mat leave :hugs:

Amos, I love the image of you sitting on a beach with a great big grin on your face. What a super day!
Here's plenty of baby :dust: for some FRER magic this morning and continued grinning :D

Hopeful, I loved your comment about being old enough to buy your own stuff. I'm like that. I made my sister take maternity clothing she bought me back to the shop. It was a lovely gesture but they just did not suit!
On the other hand, I find that a registry does cater to your own style as you get to choose what you want/need :D

How do you feel about breastfeeding your babies, btw?

Heart, at your stage in pregnancy I was also really worried about having baby stuff in the house. It is only very recently that I started shopping. I have a baby shower planned less than two weeks before ducky's arrival and now I worry about having enough time to shop between the two events :rofl: It's never right, is it?!


----------



## petitpas

Mon, 37 weeks already?! :yipee:

I am so heading over in a bit to check out those pictures. Is there one of the doll's house project?

Davies, that's great news about your friend's baby and the diminishing clot. Sorry you are suffering from heartburn :hugs: I take it you've eliminated everything acidic from your diet? Tomatoes, lemons, chocolates etc? (OK, just kidding on the last one :haha:) Not that it makes it that much difference as it is the pregnancy that is mainly causing it. Hopefully, today will be better. A proper roast with mash and gravy and peas 'n stuff should help :)


----------



## sara1

Wow this thread is on fast forward!! Congrats to all on reaching a 1000 pages!!!

Amos- your posts aren't selfish... We're all hanging on your every word waiting for you to confirm so get peeing chica!

Jen- I'm sorry you and you dh are having a tough time of it. Honestly I don't think their is anything more difficult for a man than feeling powerless to support his family. Not that it should excuse bad behavior. I'm glad he opened up to you about it... So often they just shut down. :hugs:

Hopeful- three cheers for being old enough to know what we want and able to buy it for ourselves!!!! 

Heart- A late shower sounds nice, and it will give you something to look forward to during those last few weeks. No worries at all about making it that far...My prediction for you is 41 weeks...:haha: Your cervix is just naturally short, that girl isn't coming out until you beg! 

Afm- Its been ages since we got away... Which is unusual for us, we normally travel quite a bit (although my dr made me promise to stay within two hours of Athens) and I'm loving having some couple's time. My ms is strting to subside as well:)


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys xxx

Amos I'm looking forward for your update today xxx


----------



## daviess3

Pip I agree mash peas cauliflower cheese the works!! Can't wait! Have you got the big things pip like buggy cot etc? X
Morning Jen how u this morn? X
Hi Sara pleased ur having fun, Amos I see u lurking?? Any tests? X


----------



## jenny25

Morning lovely I'm doing ok Paul's wanting too go too lakeside today where I want to go to b&q to finish off the bathroom and our room see who won there lol I really can't be bothered to go out in this weather it's a housework/sleepy day lol xxx


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.

I hope you are all well.
just a quick post to say thank you for all your support and kind words, some of you know I have been having a difficult time, I have posted full update on rm thread.

Anyway, I want to let you all know that this morning at 9dpo I have a faint BFP. I am praying this line just keeps getting darker and trying hard not to get excited.

Hugs to you all xxx.


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay congrats lee!!!!!!! Loving all these new bfps on this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, that is so brilliant, you really deserve this. I hope it does keep getting darker and this is your time lucky xx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Bumpy x

Thanks Just, how are you? Did the spotting settle down? It's great seeing you in this forum, I'm hoping to jump over here in a couple of weeks.
Please, please, please.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah I really hope you'll be joining us Lee. I felt too nervous to join until I had my 6 week scan. 
My spotting has stopped now for nearly two weeks. I had my 8 week scan on Thursday there and seen the baby measuring bang on with a great heartbeat. So Im really hoping this is my 3rd time lucky with teh clexane and progesterone. They noticed that my other non pregnant womb has thickened lining in there and is bound to be where the spotting has came from. They said not to worry if I do get some more.
I really cant complain about the treatment that Im getting from EPAS at Wishaw General. They have me booked in this Thursday coming for a booking in appointment and said that they'll do a sneaky scan aswell. Im also booked in for the following Thursday for a 10 week scan too, its soo reassuring!
What will happen with you, will you get an early scan? x


----------



## LeeC

Yeah, I will need to call The Princess Royal and book in, they will see me at 6 weeks for an early scan and to hopefully rule out another ectopic if I get that far.
You must have been delighted at the scan, it's good they are taking care of you at Wishaw.
It's early days for me.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

It really is so nerve racking. The ttc part is so hard and stressful and then the pregnancy after losses is possibly worse, always expecting the worst.
Thats good that they will scan you early, that makes sense I guess because you have had a previous ectopic.
I remember you saying that the only time you got to the heartbeat stage was with your ectopic which is why they think that your body maybe attacking the pregnancies hence why needing the steroids! Its just more reassuring to know that you have this action plan in place this time and hopefully its exactly the right treatment! There seems to be lots of success stories on here about the steroids.
The very early days are the worst and then it gets a bit easier as you reach the 6 week and then 8 week milestones seeing a heartbeat.
This is quite a hard week for me as last year the heartbeat stopped at 8+5 but I really hope that it was due to blood clotting and that this time the clexane works!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I'm so so happy for you :cry: and I'm praying this line gets darker and everything goes well.


----------



## Embo78

Lee that is absolutely fantastic news :)
I hope that line gets darker every day. Any pics?


----------



## daviess3

Ah leec will b made up for you, keeping everything crossed that this is it!! Take it easy an do nothing, hope to see your bfp xx


----------



## Amos2009

Lee.....omg hun. I pray pray pray this is it for you. Bump buddies?? :hugs:

Jen- so glad you and DH had a talk. I had a feeling it was all over money and job things. Men always take it out on the ones closest to them when they are stressed. Not an excuse, because they shouldn't do it, but they do. 

Raz- pics?????

I'm not sure why the thread keeps saying I'm on when I'm not? Maybe I still have it pulled up on my phone? 

Anyway- can't remember anything else I've read. My mind is too cluttered right now. Here's what I got with FMU. What say you?
 



Attached Files:







photo1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## LeeC

Super duper lines Amos. I am so happy for you honey :)
I really hope we get to be bump buddies, I'm 9dpo today.

So that's MrsM, Raz, Amos and me. Someone has been spreading some serious baby dust in the rm thread, hoping for lots more too.


----------



## LeeC

Embo I'm on my phone but will def get a pic up soon .


----------



## Embo78

Ta lee :) Love looking at lines!!

Amos you are definitely preggers. I'm so happy for you and all the new bfp's :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

I couldn't sleep last night. I kept thinking about Amos's test. I'm calling it a bfp babe!!! Will you test again with SMU? My SMU tests were always darker. Holy shit!! I'm so happy!

And Lee too? This is a dream come true. OMG, OMG!!! Please let these be your forever babies. Love you ladies. Going to read back now. Just had to see some double pinks. 

YAY!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This is just amazing.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and Raz too!! This is just beyond words. What a day today!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Oh wow, look at all those new BFPs! I am SOOOOO happy for you all! You deserve it so much. This is truly wonderful. = )


----------



## Mon_n_john

petitpas said:


> Mon, 37 weeks already?! :yipee:
> 
> I am so heading over in a bit to check out those pictures. Is there one of the doll's house project? :)

I know right? 37 weeks already??? Seems crazy to me. And yes, lots of dollhouse pics up. I finally finished it!:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Mon, your dollhouse is incredible! The details are spectacular. At first I thought the nursery was your actual nursery!

Pip, thanks. I remember how averse you were to having baby things at this stage. I appreciate the reminder. I hope you get all your shopping in now!

Hopeful I know exactly what you mean about being old enough to get your own stuff. A friend wants to give us a crib. I told Tim I'd look at it, but if it isn't what I want, I'm not taking it. And I'd definitely return things that I won't use. 

Sara glad you are getting some hubby time. And that's great the ms is subsiding. It went away completely for me at 9 weeks and came back with a vengeance from 10-13 weeks. Enjoy the respite from it. 

Davies sorry this heartburn is so bad! I wish I had advice other than Tums. They save my life on some days. Have fun celebrating birthdays. Soon you'll be celebrating baby Davies's birthday!

Just, you sound like you're feeling more confident. It's so nice to see. Looking forward to your next scan!

Jen, you sound much better today. Nothing like a good row and then clearing the air with your man to make things a bit better..

I'm on :cloud9: for Amos, Lee and Raz. You 3 have always held a special place in my heart. Please let these be your keepers. Please, please, please. 

AFM, had a nice time with Tim's family yesterday. They were very accommodating and let me lie down in any room we were in. His cousins didn't push a shower on me. They both told me about the clothes and cloth diapers and other bits they'll give me, but they both understood I wasn't ready to receive those items yet. I got home at 10pm and was exhausted. Then I just kept dreaming about Amos. I even brought the iPad to bed with me so I could check in first thing when I woke up.


----------



## bumpyplease

So excited today that we have some newbies to the thread!! Especially as its you 3 sooooo chuffed and pleased for you all xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

And praying that fili gets her bfp in the next few days too....that will be a great end to this fab news!


----------



## Amos2009

Heart you're so sweet....or perverted one :haha::haha:
I'm so glad they didn't push you for a shower. And I agree with the others, maybe closer to your due date you will feel more comfortable with one. That's probably how I will be as well. 

Ok, so from here on out, I will do better at reading everyone's posts now that I am over the initial shock of my bfp!

So steroid ladies- I am doing this on my own so refresh my memory. I have 20mg prednisone that I am going to start today. I just stay on the same dose through the first trimester right? Starting the lovenox today too, so Pip I will be joining you in the bruiser belly! Whoo hooo!!! For today, I am pregnant!!

Special thanks ro Hopeful for some meds and tests- and I still have the special one! Hopeful- help me with the story about the special test. 

Congrats to Raz and Lee!! Can't wait to go through first tri with you!


----------



## Amos2009

Yep- come on Fili!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, Fili!!

Amos I do have a perverted side! How did you know :haha:

Do we get to see another test today?


----------



## LeeC

Agreed. Come on Fili :)


----------



## heart tree

Lee can't wait to see your double pinks too. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

Wow, I am just thrilled, how amazing!!!! Amos, lee, raz - i am so happy for you. 

Amos- that is a bfp, it's getting darker! When are you starting lovenox? Do you have some?

Lee- will stalk for pics! are you on roids now? (I'm a drug pusher and I know it ;)

Has raz been over here? Need to go stalk rmc thread

Davies- that heartburn sounds awful, does ice cream help? Have fun at your moms, I wish I had you to shop for me, I bet you have great taste. 

Heart- tims family sounds wonderful, glad you are getting to go out!

Jenny- you do sound better today! Hoping dh stays nice to you :)

Pip- I am going to try and breastfeed but wouldn't be upset if I wasn't able to or had to supplement with formula. I'm going to rent a pump from the hospital (I hope) for the first month and see how it goes. I will try and tandem breastfeed too (that should be interesting)
Not sure if I would go more than 3 months doing it? 
How about you?

Just- I think you will be fine! Helps to be on the clexane and you had a great scan before!

Sara - your dh sounds like a great guy! 

Hi embo, mrsm and bumpy! Hi to everyone else too!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Hopeful. I'm doing 25mg of Pred, aspirin and progesterone. Been on the steroids since Ov.
I will post a pic soon for all you line lovers :)


----------



## heart tree

Davies, Hopeful is right, ice cream works for me!

Ooooh tandem breastfeeding. You'll have to post a picture of that for us!


----------



## Amos2009

Amanda- I'm not going to do another test today...I'm too worried I will overanalyze. It's darker than yesterday so that's what I'm going with! I will test in the morning though before work. 

Hopeful- I do have lovenox. I got it when I thought I would start it from ovulation, but doc was adamant about waiting til bfp so that's what I did!

Lee- pics, pics pics pics!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Ok! Took me too long to post.

Amos- yes, start 20 mg prednisone, I took mine at noon (and set reminder alarm on my phone) but you just want to take it around the same time (an hour or so off is still ok) and just take them earlier in the day so they don't keep you up at night. 
I used to do lovenox at 6pm so I could lay in bed after in case it hurt. 
Are you doing progesterone?

The special frer story:
My last mc was in aug and I was devastated. A girl I work with was 23 and preg with her second (made me cry so hard) and i was telling her all the shit I had gone through as I couldnt talk to her without crying and said I had to give her money instead of a baby gift as I couldnt handle buying something. 
I told her we were doing another iui, etc (this was my bfp iui so we talked early nov or late oct) and she gave me a frer she had in her purse. It was the last one in her 3 pack and she obviously didn't need it.

So I put it in my purse and it sat there. I kinda forgot about it and bought my frers, got the bfp in nov, and never used it. I figured it was good luck! 

I had some leftover follistim and frers plus i took that special frer out of my purse and I sent them to amos.


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- sounds like a good mix! 

Amos- that reminds me, you on low dose aspirin too? 

Heart- I will post a tandem bf pic of I get to do it! There are 2 good YouTube vids on it, one chick shows with dolls and the other with babies i think? but she doesn't show her boobs or anything ;) they did how to videos!


----------



## heart tree

Ok Amos I'll stop being s POAS pusher. You have more restraint than me! But they are getting darker, no doubt about it. Can't wait to see tomorrow's test. 

Hopeful, I can imagine there needs to be a "how to" video. Feeding one sounds hard enough! 

Love the special FRER story. This thing needs to get passed to all the RMC ladies.


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I just felt the baby well above my belly button and way down low in my lower abdomen. I could feel it all from the outside. That just put into perspective to me how big she is. Yesterday was the first time I've felt her so high up. A good two inches above my belly button. Incredible.


----------



## Mon_n_john

heart tree said:


> Mon, your dollhouse is incredible! The details are spectacular. At first I thought the nursery was your actual nursery!

LOL, thank you! That is quite the compliment. It's time consuming but so much fun! And there is SO much you could add to it, just like a real house. I'm thinking the nursery needs a few toys, the master bedroom a throw cushion or two, the bathroom a towel rack, and the living room a plant. And of course, I am thinking of adding lighting to the house so maybe sconces and lamps? LOL


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon- I didn't want to admit it but I thought it was your actual nursery too.. ;)

Heart- I thought I read they are about 14 inches now head to toe? In any case they are getting big! You ever try and video the outside movements on your phone?


----------



## jenny25

Amos thank you and fab lines they are just like mine were xxx

I was out with hubby we did go and get wall paper for bathroom and our bedroom omg girls I've fallen in love with the wall paper for our room xx

I think I have over done it my back is killing me now after having a snooze on the sofa we also got Kieran some bits I will take pics and shows you all later what we now have for him I also won a bundle of newborn stuff off eBay at a good bargain too xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful everytime I think about videoing, she stops. One of these days I'll capture it. I know they're big in theory, but wow, to actually feel her size is incredible!

Jen sorry about your back. I want to see wallpaper pics and all the baby bits!


----------



## Embo78

I love the special frer story. Defo needs to be passed on to Fili me thinks!!!


----------



## jenny25

Click on here will take you too my photo bucket album ive uploaded everything here inc the wall paper xxx

https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/?action=view&current=78ed33bf.jpg


----------



## sara1

:happydance: OMG it feels like Christmas on this thread right now!!! :happydance:

Lee- I'm over the moon you got your BFP! I was sitting on the beach when I read it and gave a little squeak of joy! Can't wait to see your pic. Everything crossed for you!

Amos- Those lines are darkening up very nicely indeed!! Fantastic!

Hopeful- I love the frer story! We should set up a shrine to it somewhere for pilgrimage :haha:

Heart- glad to hear you had a nice time and that everyone was so understanding. It's so important that they're respectful of your wishes and needs.
Tbh my husband's relatives have been the only dark spot in my pregnancy so far.

I've got to backtrack and review what I've read


----------



## daviess3

Yay fab lines ur preggers Amos!!! Yippee!!! Lee raz good things come in threes!!! So excited for u ladies, so nice to get another surge of bfps fxd for forever babies!!! Xxxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Just popping in to say Bon Voyage. I look forward to catching up in a month and pray that we are all 1 month more preggars and that some of us have given birth.


----------



## sara1

Have a fabulous trip Kat!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen- cute clothes! 

Kat- have a fun vaca! I can't believe it's for month! It will be so much fun

Heart- I did manage to get a kick on video but that is it. It's kinda hard to see too


----------



## heart tree

Bye Kat! You'll be missed. Come back to us at 11 weeks preggo. Happy 7 weeks to you. 

Jen those clothes are so cute! The wallpaper is lovely. 

Sara why is your hubbies family a dark spot?


----------



## sara1

They're all very enthusiastic. It's just they're being very pushy about wanting a boy... So far all the grandchildren are girls. They're not subtle about it and I find it offensive, and to be honest, backward and provincial. My husband gave his mother a very serious talking to and she's stopped making any reference to it but his sister keeps making toasts to a 'healthy baby who pees standing up.' (no it doesnt sound any better in Greek). I've tried talking to her about it but she's pushy and has an amazing ability to ignore anything that doesn't suit her. Ok, to be honest I want to strangle her! 
It's even more of a sore spot because living here all my family is 10,000 miles away. I've been an expat so long that I'm not usually bothered by it but I had really wanted to share this pregnancy with dh's family and now I'm ducking invitations.


----------



## heart tree

Oh that sounds awful. My Greek friend (who I just realized I promised to introduce you too) was just saying on another thread that the Greek culture cherishes boys. She said that only a generation ago, when someone asked how many kids you had and you had 2 boys and a girl, the answer would be "I have 2 children and a girl". It's such a cultural thing but disturbing nonetheless. Especially all that you've been through. Well, we'll be thrilled for you no matter what the gender! Are you planning to find out?


----------



## sara1

Yeah, in theory I like the idea of a surprise but I'm the girl who secretly opens presents Chrstmas eve because she can't wait till Christmas morning:)


----------



## heart tree

Oh goodie. I'm not patient. The team yellow ladies are killing me. I need to know! LOL!


----------



## puppycat

heart tree said:


> Oh goodie. I'm not patient. The team yellow ladies are killing me. I need to know! LOL!

:wave: :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Awww thanks guys I'm chuffed lol xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny- I love all the baby things...and the wallpaper is beautiful! 

Amanda- I can't imagine what it must feel like to feel your baby move. I can't wait to feel that!

Kat- wherever you are going, I'm jealous! Have a good time. 

Hopeful- I wanted you to tell the story, because you could tell it exactly right! Oh- and you asked about baby aspirin. I've been on that for ages now, so hopefully between that and the lovenox I should be good to go!

AFM- last week we booked a family cruise for July 28. My mom, brother and his kids and Mark, I and Abby. I am SOOOOO excited that I won't be able to drink or do any of the crazy activities we had planned!


----------



## petitpas

Kat, bon voyage!

Jen, lovely photos :thumbup: The little car fabric is gorgeous!

Amos, Raz, Lee and MrsM, you are the next gen of preggos in here. Look at the last group: Hopeful, heart and Puppy - everyone made it past vagina day! This is a very successful thread and I am so excited you have joined us :yipee:

Amos, there is no need to worry about taking heparin before bfp. Nobody takes it before (unless they were taking it for something else). If you think about it, the little embryo's blood hasn't really come into contact with yours yet.
As for the roids, keep taking them every day until you get to second tri. Then you will slowly need to wean yourself off them (I reduced by 5mg every three days).

Are you ladies all taking progesterone and vitamin D, too?

Oooh, I'm just soooooo over the moon today with all this good news :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

I started progesterone last Sunday and Vitamin D last month. Anything else I need to be on that you can think of?


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, that's ace that you are going to give breastfeeding a try :thumbup: I can't wait to hear how it goes... Did you know that Jessa, the lady who had triplets, breastfed at first, too? Most of it was expressed milk, I believe.
I just hope you'll be able to get yourself a double pump as if anyone needs one, you do :D

My friend is giving me an electric pump so I am going to give it all a try, too. Fingers crossed my bazookas are for function and not just for show!


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, I have shivers with all these new bfp's!!So exciting. Really hoping that these are your sticky beans, I can't wait to see lines getting darker, symptoms getting stronger and bellies getting bigger :)

Kat - Have a great vacation

Jen - I especially loved the Mr Bump onesie!!

Heart - Glad the family was understanding about you not wanting to have all the baby stuff at home just yet. I hope you can feel peace about gifts/shower later on. I certainly have moments where I panic about what I would do with all the stuff if something awful happened. I keep telling baby boy he's not allowed to come out for at least 10 more weeks! My dear friend in England gave birth to her daughter at 27 weeks. She is almost 2 now and bright as a button but it was a scary time early on. I think once I get passed that date I will feel more peace, and hope that he'd survive if something happened.

afm, Woke up with nasty sciatica in one bum cheek making it hard and so painful to walk, and also feeling like I am coming down with something. Body feels tired and achy but no other real symptoms. I am hoping a day on the couch will help me feel better. I guess we'll see. Every time I think I am getting sick I panic its going to make the bubba sick too. The anxiety never ends!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

petitpas said:
 

> Fingers crossed my bazookas are for function and not just for show!

:haha: :rofl:

Lee, Raz, Amos- :wohoo: I'm so excited for you! :Yipee:

Jen- Love the baby stuff. So cute!!!

Heart- So glad you didn't get a shower pushed on you, nice to have understanding people. 

Kat- Have tons of fun! I'm totally jealous!


Does anyone know if they'll be able to see gender at my next ultrasound? I'll be 17w+4. I don't know when I'll get one after that, and I don't know how much longer I can wait! My bump is so big that people assume I'm much farther along than I am, every person I meet asks me the gender. Then they always follow it up with some well meaning comment about hoping its a girl. At church today I felt so much girl pressure it was ridiculous! One very nice lady asked me if it was a girl, when I told I didn't know she asked me if I wanted her to pray for me to have a girl. I had to tell her, "Well, its too late now. I just really want THIS baby." People don't always think before they speak. 
Some other very nice and very well meaning lady gave me a bag of baby clothes she'd purchased for me. All girl stuff! Adorable clothes and shoes, I love them, but yikes! 
Now, don't get me wrong. I would prefer a girl. I don't plan on having a #7 so a daughter would be great. But, I'm just so happy to have a healthy baby that I can't imagine being disappointed. What I'm really not looking forward to is all the comments if I find out its a boy. That may drive me nuts!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- so sorry you're feeling sick. That sciatica really hurts too. I had it with #1 &#2, horrible! I spent yesterday on the couch after my knees acted up. I have tendinitis and its about as fun as sciatica! Ouch!


----------



## croydongirl

Mom -They might be able to see at your scan, but I would say you might not want to put all your eggs in one basket about what they say, I know early on they can make mistakes. A woman in the second tri thread was told girl at a scan at 17 weeks ish and then when she went for the later scan it was a boy, I know she was in shock. It took some time to get her head round the change! 

I think if they see boy parts its unlikely to change, I think its the girl parts that can end up actually being boys!

I am thinking pink thoughts for you. Apparently as men get older they are more likely to have girls - but I know he or she is already so loved and wanted, I can imagine that negative boy remarks could be hurtful. 

XX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pip that post made me well up! Thank you. This thread has made lovely reading tonight. 
Mon, a girl in another thread I post in found out the gender in a scan she had at 16 weeks I think so I am fairly sure you would be able to find out but I'm not 100% certain. 
I love the story of the Frer. I feel a bit the same about my cbfm, a girl I work with had a mc over a year ago, and is now 22 weeks pregnant, with a due date of the day after the one she lost. She got her bfp on the second cycle of using the cbfm. Once she got into the second tri she lent it to my and I got my bfp second cycle of using it too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Sara I am sorry you are facing such insensitivity. It is making me hope you have a girl. Am I bad? I know it's instilled into them but it's bloomin hard for you to put up with. I'm pleased your mother in law listened to your husband.


----------



## heart tree

Amos, sounds like you have the perfect cocktail going. Too bad you can't get a high from any of it. But the bfp is sure to get you high enough! Woo-hoo for no drinking on the family trip!!! How is your hubby feeling about this new development?

Pip, I hope you can get those knockers to work like they're meant to!

Croy thanks for the story about your friend. I'm hearing more and more positive stories about premature birth. We're finally at the stage where our babies have a fighting chance. Though I don't want her to have to fight at all. Rest up. If you do get sick, don't worry. The baby will take every last ounce of your immunity for himself. Sciatica sounds horrible. Are there any exercises you can do for it?

Mom2, I had my first glimpse at gender at 17+5. I also had them look at 20, 22 and 24 weeks and it's always a girl. Here's her potty shot at 17+5. It's pretty clear. I think you should be able to find out. Sorry about the insensitive comments. People just don't understand sometimes. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/64263f0a.jpg


----------



## petitpas

Argh, I knew I forgot someone off the list: Croy!
There are four of you just past vag day, right? Or am I forgetting someone else?

Mom, they can give you a fairly good idea at 17 weeks, I think. But just as the other ladies mentioned it might not be 100% accurate. Or your baby might not cooperate (remember to drink something sweet and sugary before the scan for maximum movement).
Still, it is worth asking! I found out ducky's gender (it was rather obvious - imagine heart's picture with jewels attached :winkwink:) at 18 weeks. Then I had it confirmed again at 20 weeks.


----------



## Embo78

If vag day is v day then you forgot me pip :cry: :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2 - I had them take a guess at 14 weeks i think? It was super early and they were right all along but that is so rare. It's easier with seeing boy parts and the girls with 3 lines isnt as obvious that early. But at 17 weeks, hopefully they will take a guess and it should be pretty accurate. (I hear stories too about it being wrong) but odds are should be right. 
But eat something sugary like pip said so you can get a good shot 
Hearts pic is so clear! If you get a shot like that, you should find out for sure. 

Croy- sorry for the sciatic pain! It sucks, a day on the couch should help. 

Mrsm- that is awesome about the cbfm! A good luck charm

Sara- that's annoying about the in laws and gender. Hoping they stop acting so crazy!


----------



## petitpas

Embo, it's not that I don't love you! I have serious memory issues these days.

So, the last time we had a good group of ladies preggo we had: hopeful, heart, puppy, Croy and embo!

Nobody stayed behind, you are all doing so incredibly well. I feel so happy and proud watching you all grow :kiss:

Everyone else on here, too! I'm just pointing out how successful this thread is in terms of getting nicely past v-day. Soon we will be terming the success in actual babies :shock::happydance::shock:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you so much ladies. I do hope they'll at least give me a good gender guess. I won't stake my life on it, but I'd at least like a guess. 3 more weeks!


----------



## Embo78

No offence taken Pip!! I've taken pregnancy brain to a whoooole new level! My oh is amazed by my lack of brain power these days :haha:
You're right though, it's absolutely amazing how many of us are successfully pregnant. beating those milestones that once seemed so elusive.


----------



## heart tree

Don't forget Davies too! :haha:


----------



## justwaiting

and me. 
I'm on a different time zone so miss all the chatter. Preggo brain is amazing isn't it, I've never felt so clueless or forgetful in my life!


----------



## Embo78

Lol just!! I'm constantly getting half way through a sentence and forgetting what I was saying.
Forgetting words and phrases.
Shouting one of the kids down and forgetting what I was going to ask them!

I got us all ready for my sons parents evening. Woke my oh up from a nice nap, got to school only to find out parents evening was Infact the day after :rofl: :rofl:

My family are highly amused by my preggo brain!!


----------



## daviess3

Pip yu forgot me!!!! Lol! Good job hearts here lol!!! Xx
I agree I thought the same pip we all came over here within the same week to! Maybe it's a safety in numbers situation! X

Sara my friends hubby is Greek they live in England as he was brought up here, his family have some traditions they want to stick to an as she got married in a Greek orthodox church (she's catholic) he wants baby christened in one! She wants catholic!! But she did Marry that way! I don't no all good fun, I hope they can start being a bit more sensitive with the gender though it really makes no difference! X

Leec where's ur test I need to look! Lol! X

Croy I'm going to buy a nexcare maternity band there meant to help dramatically with holding bump! X

Hopeful u r brave breast feeding two but like you i think I may try an see what happens my mum could with my sister but couldn't with me so I will see how it goes I think! X

Heart I have felt movement all over this weekend really high up nearly under my boobs, only like faintly up there I would say a hand, an low down an then right on my sides etc I also thought omg my baby is huge!!! Lol it's hard to think how big they are now!! Scary x

Jen love all ur bits u brought wallpaper is lovely x
Afm mummy's birthday yest hubby today!! I'm going to need this holiday lol! X


----------



## Tititimes2

I haven't had a chance to read back yet but I just saw it on another thread. Congrats Amos! So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## sara1

Davies- that's right, you guys are heading to Cyprus. Sooo nice. I hope you have fun for dh's bday.

Ive been sitting on the beach but Im not allowed in the sun becausr of the steroids and my obgyn wont let me swim till 2nd tri.... Bit frustrating really. luckily my dh could care less about the whole orthodox church thing (we had a civil wedding, much to his mother's dismay). But if I hear even the slightest tinge of disappointment if I have a girl I'll kill them all!


----------



## daviess3

Haha Sara! I don't no if she's had that I will hVe to ask her x
Lovely I can't wait to get to Cyprus! Hope the weathers good! X


----------



## Amos2009

Ooooh Davies- Cyprus! Have fun~! How long will you be there?

Sara- sorry your family is being so insensitive about gender. There is a whole section somewhere on here about gender disappointment. I just can't imagine being disappointed over a boy or girl- I just want a healthy baby. But I guess everyone has their issues. 

How is everyone this morning? (afternoon for you guys) I woke up 2 hours earlier than normal to wee and couldn't go back to sleep. So here I am! Took another test of course, and since you ladies like to see lines, I will now post them for all you voyeurs LOLOL
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow brilliant lines Amos, I love how you see them get progressively darker. Things are looking good for you congratulations! Hope this is your lucky one aswell. 
Its great to see so many people have success this month x


----------



## puppycat

Awesome progression Amos. Looking good :)


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely lines gorgeous lady!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

GORGEOUS lines Amos! I'm having a poas trauma at the moment and I'm having to stop.


----------



## Amos2009

Mrsm- what's your trauma????


----------



## hopeful23456

absolutely LOVE the lines Amos!!!!!! whoo hooo!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Same as Raz, those damned ic's not getting as dark as I would like. They are definite positives, but I was hoping for them to be getting really dark, like almost black. And they are not.


----------



## Amos2009

How far along are you again?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

4 weeks 4 days. Feel like about 7 weeks though!


----------



## Amos2009

Seems like you should be further too! Feels like forever ago you announced your bfp! lol. Probably because we find out so early. From what I've heard everyone say, those IC's are terrible with some to get a good line.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah that's what I'm thinking. I've still got an frer in the back of my bathroom cupboard but I'm a bit scared to use it, partly because it came out of the same pack as the one I got my bfp with from my last pregnancy and I feel like its cursed. Is that REALLY stupid???


----------



## Amos2009

It's not stupid....we all have those things that wouldn't make sense to other people, but make perfect sense to us with multiple losses. Can you get another one from somewhere?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I could but I think for now I'm just going to trust my symptoms and try to chill a bit. And repeat the "today I am pregnant" mantra. I got my bfp at 3 weeks 2 days so no wonder it's taking forever to hit 5 weeks. How about you?


----------



## petitpas

MrsM, how about a Tesco trip then? They do good tests...

Sorry Davies and Just, this brain thing really is bad! DH repeats things to me several times and I still forget :dohh:
Yesterday my mum offered to go to the shops for us. I discussed with DH what we wanted. Five items. I called my mum back and could only remember four. Impossible to figure out the fifth :shrug:
It didn't make me feel better that I had just watched Louis Theroux's dementia programme where they kept asking people to remember three things. DH was joking that I wasn't far off...

So, I give up with the list. Can I just say MANY without hurting anyone's feelings?


----------



## hopeful23456

pip! 25 days until ducky is here? that is so quick!!!!!!

mrsm - i dont' like any tests other than frers, any way to get one of those? will probably be nice and dark!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh mrsm, if you are having symptoms I wouldn't worry about another test either! 

AFM- I haven't even worked out a due date. I'm guessing January? I need to do that!

Omg Pip...I can't believe we are about to see little Ducky. Did you ever in a million years think you would be at this point?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pip that Louis Theroux programme was heartbreaking wasn't it? I'm just waiting to burn a pan. When I was pregnant with Edie I knackered loads of pans. Once I put a pan of potatoes on to boil and forgot to put any water in the pan and put the ring on high! 
Fortunately mark does most of the cooking :haha:
Girls I have been chatting to Sara about the progesterone (sorry to carry on banging on about this progesterone), and we were wondering whether I should take some of Sara's progesterone and double my dose or leave it as I am. 
As you all know, Heart sent me some progesterone so I have started taking 200 mg a day. I have 100 tablets so enough to see me through first tri, if indeed I get that far. We were wondering if that would be enough or should Sara send me enough to double up and take 2 x 200 a day. Neither of us are sure so Sara suggested I ask you girls. And as I have more faith in you all than I do in my terrible doctor that seemed like a good idea. What do you think? My 7dpo progesterone 2 days before my bfp came out at 24 but I think it is measured differently in the uk than the us.


----------



## heart tree

Amos, no doubt about it! You are so preggo!!!! I'm elated! When do you start getting bloods and scan? 

MrsM, I took 400 without being diagnosed with low progesterone. I don't know how low yor levels are. A 24 in the US wouldn't be low. Stop testing! You are pregnant and those ics take forever to get really dark. They aren't getting lighter are they? No need to stress yourself about them. 

Preggo brain in action. I can't remember what else I read!


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I just wanted to pop by and congratulate all the new bfps ,praying that this is your extra sticky beans ladies love and prayers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Amos, those lines are fab-tastic!!! Excellent progression :thumbup:

To the uk ladies... When you get married, do you automatically get your hubby's surname or do you have to change it legally another way?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You automatically get it Embo but when you get divorced you have to change it back by deed poll. Thanks Heart. I had stopped thinking about tests but spent the last 2 hours thinking too much while Edie napped. Serves me right for not doing the ironing. 
I think I need a holiday from my own head :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

^^^^^not that I am suggesting you will be getting divorced, jeez. Maybe that is baby brain. Sorry.


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- I was supposed to go in Thursday anyway for labs, but I called them today to let them know I am pregnant. Had to leave a message for my Nurse Practicioner to call me back and some random traige nurse just called me back and couldn't understand why I was calling to tell them I was pregnant? WTF...I said- just have the person call me back that I left a message for and she will know. Dumbass.....


----------



## Embo78

Amos, I'm in so much pain from the SPD but this is what I want to do every time I see you post in here :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## Amos2009

Mrsm...I don't think too much progesterone is a bad thing, especially since your numbers were low. But that's just my opinion. I'm not a doc, nor did I play one on tv.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks mrs miggs :) Yea, I don't plan on getting divorced :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Embo78 said:


> Amos, I'm in so much pain from the SPD but this is what I want to do every time I see you post in here :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I'm on bed rest but feel the same way!!!


----------



## Amos2009

LOL MrsM...that was funny 

Embo- what the heck is SPD? I'm sorry you're in pain :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My best friend had SPD and she was in agony, I'm sorry you are suffering :-(


----------



## heart tree

Why are there so many incompetent people in the medical profession? I hope you can start getting bloods soon. I assume due to your ectopic that they'll test every 48 hours until you can get a scan? I hope so. I know how stressful it is, but it's also safer that way.


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh look at you with your ticker! Love it!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yep...every two days til they see something in my uterus. That's the ONLY reason I'm getting them done. They are too stressful to me.

I know! My little poppyseeds!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo78 said:


> Thanks mrs miggs :) Yea, I don't plan on getting divorced :haha:

I feel a bit of a tit :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos you have a ticker!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Embo78

It's called symphysis pubis dysfunction. Its literally pain in the pelvic area. I struggle walking, driving, functioning basically!
He's worth it though :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Cute little poppy seed!

I practically went into convulsions from stress waiting for my blood results every other day. I hated that part. But I'm glad they are keeping such a close eye on you.


----------



## Embo78

Everything is forgiven whilst suffering preggo brain miggs!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was trying to remember what I did and I think it was the forum equivilant of thinking out loud.


----------



## sara1

Ohh Amos, you got a ticker!!! Fantastic !


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Embo....that sounds awful! But you're right. That little one is SO worth it!


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, I take 400mg of progesterone, I think this is pretty standard infact I was on 800mg with Quenby, I also have a tonne of the stuff if you need some extra.
Ditch those IC's, if you have symptoms then that is good, it's a nightmare testing so early, I'm going through the same thing and after my last chemical I am trying not to obsess. Easier said than done.


----------



## LeeC

This was with my 4th pee of the day, but def a line, it's not too clear on here but hope you can all see it. I hope to have darker lines for you all to indulge in soon.
 



Attached Files:







111 SD.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## LeeC

Amos, you already seen this, don't worry I didn't use the other test yet lol...


----------



## puppycat

Em my SPD is kicking in now too, not as bad as yours has been but it's definitely burning :(


----------



## heart tree

Lee I'm on my phone and I can definitely see it! It's a great line. Can't wait to see them get darker!


----------



## LeeC

Woo hoo thanks Heart, I got a little bit excited reading your post. Sometimes I just don't trust my crazy line eye. Luckily Mark has witnessed it too.


----------



## sara1

I can see it loud and clear on my phone too!


----------



## hopeful23456

lee- that is a good line! a proper line as you would say over there? is that right? :)

amos- i got teary at your ticker!!!!! so precious!

afm: pal normal - yesterday i cleaned some in the house (only vacummed upstairs, dusted, did bathrooms) and then felt good and took my dandelion puller outside, pulled about 30 or so. felt ok, but then went back in the house and my heart was racing, i was sweaty, like i had worked out. I haven't broken a sweat this whole pregnancy.

so of course, i called today for a quick cervix scan and just got back. i am fine, cervix is fine (that's what i was worried about) and actually 2.8-3.0 so a little longer. blood pressure was 104/64 or something like that which is low for me (usually i'm around the 120/80) but they said it was still good. baby girl was practice breathing and baby boy, breech again, was yawning.
too cute! baby girl head is about on my cervix so it feels strange on the left side, i can still feel it now.

i just had a scan thursday and have another one this thurs...told them i felt kinda dumb coming in but they said it's fine, "do you know how many calls we get like this every day for emergency scans?"
my clinic is regular obgyn and infertility/rpl clinic so they do get those calls alot.


----------



## croydongirl

Lee - I can see the line!

I am totally having poas envy right now. I know at the time it was so stressful, but watching those lines appear and then seeing them getting darker was such a great feeling at the same time! Wishing you new ladies all the luck in the world with these pregnancies. I am so excited to think that you could all be here supporting each other through pregnancies in the way I have been blessed to experience here. 

Ok, getting up and going to get a coffee to help my day get off to a productive start - It is already 10.30 and I am not dressed yet! Geesh!

Happy Monday ladies xx


----------



## Amos2009

Lee- I still love looking at it even if I have already seen it!

Hopeful- omg....yawning and practicing breathing?? That just made me tear up. Damn hormones LOL


----------



## LeeC

Lol Hopeful. Yep a proper line or a right good line :)


----------



## heart tree

God I love seeing Lee and Amos here. You both belong here! 

Lee are you only 10dpo? That line is really good for that early. Keep those test pictures coming.

Hopeful, Glad to hear everything is ok. I can't believe your cervix got longer <jealousface> My girl is head down on my cervix too. It does feel weird.

I had those sharp pains in my vag last night again. I had many of them in a row. Then they would stop for a few hours, then I'd have them again. I was also having quite a few contractions, but not enough to be concerned. Still, it didn't make me happy. I just put in a call to the doctor and am waiting for a nurse to call me back. I doubt they'll want me to come in today. I haven't felt any of those pains today but have had some contractions. I'm just praying it's the baby hitting a nerve. The pains aren't bad. I can totally deal with them as long as I know they aren't sinister. 

Sigh....PAL normal...


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, last day for you in the 2nd tri! 

Croy, I'm showered and dressed before you!


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- one of my many soon to be questions I'm sure. You're already feeling some contractions? What do they feel like? Is it normal to have them now? Pains in your va-jay-jay? Lord I have a lot to learn!


----------



## Embo78

Lee that's an excellent line for only 10 dpo :thumbup:

Pups I really hope you manage to keep yours under wraps. Remember not to power through and when your body says stop... Stop!

Got my physio appt through today. It's Thursday at 11.10. Fortunately they got me an appt at the local health centre rather than the hospital so I'll actually be able to drive myself there :)

Just bought a bouncer, changing mat, muslin squares and towel from mamas and papas. There's a sale on. Online of course! I do love a good bargain :)


----------



## LeeC

Heart. I think it was the soy that done it and yeah according to FF I am 10dpo today. AF due Saturday.
I'm so happy to be over here at last (long may it last) and hoping to get lots of advice from all you lovely pregnant ladies.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Embo. Glad you enjoyed it :)


----------



## Amos2009

Yes Lee....this will be another home for us now. I am WILLING it to happen. Just like we stared at those tests and willed them to change to BFP! lol


----------



## LeeC

Hey Sara. How are you? Thanks. 
When is your next scan?


----------



## LeeC

The universe has connected us Amos ;
We CAN do this!!!


----------



## Amos2009

YEP! :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Lee, I saw that a bunch of you took soy this cycle and there were some bfp's from it. I took soy for my 3rd pregnancy. It was the only month I ever did soy and I got pregnant. Obviously it wasn't my keeper, but I know it wasn't from the soy. That really is a great line for 10dpo!

Em, glad you got your appointment. They better fix you! Pups, I hope yours doesn't get worse.

AFM, I just got off the phone with the nurse. She assured me these pains are super common. They feel like quick electric shocks deep in my vagina/cervix. She told me it's actually the pelvic floor. She said it's an extremely vascular area with lots of extra blood flow. That combined with all the stretching causes these pains. She said it feels like it's in the cervix, but it's not. She's going to tell my doctor about it just in case my doctor wants to see me sooner than Friday. She assured me all was fine though. I kind of had that feeling based on what I've read from Dr. Google, but it felt good to hear from someone.

Amos, the contractions don't feel like anything much to be honest. I started noticing them around 21 weeks but I may have had them earlier and not noticed. When your uterus gets really big, your belly is hard. But a contraction will make it even harder, like a rock. I can feel it tighten up right underneath my belly button for a few seconds. It never hurts and sometimes I can't tell if I'm having one because my belly is so hard anyway. I feel them most when I'm lying down (which I'm obviously doing a lot of right now). I took a shower this morning and kept feeling my belly and couldn't tell standing up if I was having them or not. They are called Braxton Hicks and are very common in pregnancy. It's the body's way of practicing for labor. I was told that as long as I'm not having more than 5-6 an hour and they aren't coming at regular intervals, then they aren't anything to be concerned about. Contractions can soften the cervix, which is my concern, but so far, they haven't affected mine. 

Yes, lots of fun things to look forward to!

I just got an email from my hubby. He got a raise without even knowing it. He checked his bank account last night and his paycheck was more than it was supposed to be. I joked and told him he got a raise. Apparently he did and no one told him! YAY! I guess I can't be a Monday hater with news like that.


----------



## Tititimes2

hopeful- glad everyone is ok! It is so wonderful that you have that flexibility to go in so you get peace of mind.

Now, leave the freakin dandelions alone! :dohh: Don't overdo it. Now listen to your elder - don't make me come over there! :grr: I'm watching you...


----------



## puppycat

Em - having SPD with Laura has at least given me the knowledge to avoid certain things. I am just glad i don't have to worry about walking back and fore work like i did with her. Ugh! I can't imagine being a nurse and all the walking that involves :( poor you

Mum bought Laura some new trainers today which have lights on them. She's spent the last hour stomping around the house. Lol.

Just had chinese, soooo fancied it. Altho sweet and sour didn't feel right on me so i passed that to DH and concentrated on my pancake rolls mmmmmm


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Puppy...you have it too? Poor thing. 

So much to learn from all you ladies....glad I got in here when I did LOL


----------



## Tititimes2

heart tree said:


> She assured me all was fine though. I kind of had that feeling based on what I've read from Dr. Google, but it felt good to hear from someone.

And you- yeah you- the fabulous one in California- stay away from Dr. Google, he's the devil! :devil:

(What am I saying? I've got him on retainer.)


----------



## heart tree

Oooh Titi's all fired up! Love it! I promise to stay away from Dr. Google (yeah right!). But I promise to stay away all day today.

Can't wait for you to join us here honey!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol Titi- fuck those dandelions! May they grow like weeds (i know, they are weeds.. )

Heart- interesting about the pelvic floor stuff! My cervix isn't that much longer than thurs...I should get a pic of it to show you, one side has the nabothian cysts on it and makes it look half open! As they are full of fluid (gross). Then the other side shows it is shut. I have a sebaceous cyst too, that I can see as it is at the opening when you look with a mirror and it's small but gross. I'm a mess down there. That and a hemorrhoid that doesnt hurt or anything but it's there. Seriously, total mess, good thing im not having sex. But I would take my vagina growing horns if it means babies at the end of it!

I bet your girl is on your cervix too maybe? Tell Tim congrats!

Amos and lee- I love seeing you here!!


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- a raise huh? Good....dinner on him when I come to visit!!

And damn Hopeful! You have some stuff goin on don't ya?!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Amos and Lee, Roonsma wanted me to tell you both Congrats! She said so in my journal, as I couldn't help but talk about my excitement for you both (and Raz) in my journal.

Hopeful, you can see a cyst when looking in the mirror? You can't see your cervix, can you? I've tried as I want to see if it's dilated. I'm too scared to touch it with my finger. But I can't see anything. My vag walls are so swollen! I've read that's pretty common. No hemmerhoids for me....yet. I've had them in the past though. The worst was after my ectopic surgery and all the pain meds made me constipated. I was in tears every time I had to poop. I really don't want that feeling again.

LOL at growing horns out of your vag! Let's hope not!

My aunt just told my mother that I need to put a picture of my cervix on the next Christmas card as everyone is so familiar with it now! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, dinner on him when you come to visit with your baby!


----------



## Amos2009

LMAO about your Christmas card!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Love having you both here Amos and lee you sooo belong!!!!

Embo......I'm off to check out mamas and papas for some bargains!


----------



## LeeC

Wow Bumpy. I can't believe you're in 2nd tri already. I went AWOL for a while but the time has flown by for you. Congratulations. It must seem so real now, if that makes sense.


----------



## princesspreg

I can't believe I am here! I am still in shock/denial at this pregnancy. JFO (just found out) I am preggy. :) :(

Very apprehensive cause this is my second one after a mc in early feb this year. 

I am here!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't wait to get my Christmas card with a picture of Hearts cervix on it :haha:
Hopeful I'm peeing myself laughing at the thought of vagina horns.


----------



## heart tree

princesspreg said:


> I can't believe I am here! I am still in shock/denial at this pregnancy. JFO (just found out) I am preggy. :) :(
> 
> Very apprehensive cause this is my second one after a mc in early feb this year.
> 
> I am here!

Hey Princesspreg, I'm super happy for you. Being pregnant after a loss is so scary. It sounds like you've had one loss. Is that right? If so, I want to gently remind you that this particular thread is only for women who have has 2 or more losses in a row and are now pregnant. I hope you never have to find yourself in this position. Having one is hard enough. There are a ton of threads on this site for being PAL after one loss and I'm sure you'll find the support you need there. Best of luck to you and sticky vibes to your new baby!


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - it's the sebacous cyst i can see (not the cervix, nabothian cysts). sebacous cysts are kinda like a whitehead in your hoo haw. i've had them before when not preg too. it's very small but just stays there for months now. some women have them grow big and need to have them removed, i'm lucky about mine being small i guess. it's some irritation with the sebacous glands or something like that.

would love to see a xmas card with cervix! so funny!


----------



## croydongirl

I know I said it earlier, but I am so happy for all you ladies and your bfps!! 

Heart - Great news about Tim's raise, lots of cute baby things out there you'll need to get to celebrate! ha ha!


I decided to go for a walk around the neighbourhood lake and get coffee (decaf) at the local coffee shop on the way. It felt so good to get out an moving even though my sciatica gives me a funny limp, it felt good to move! I have been quite the couch potato the past week or so and I will get weighed at the docs on Thursday so I have to put my best foot forward to have a good show! I also have the much discussed glucose test, so I can finally drink the bright red coloured drink that had been staring me down from the fridge for the past month :)

I have been productive since I got home from walking, working on homework. Which is not exciting but necessary. Only 7 weeks to go now! Then its all about baby all the time! Schools out for summer and all that!


----------



## Amos2009

Ok....wtf.....I bought a few more cheapies because I was SO sure there would be a line on them now since the FRER's have been getting darker. BIG FAT BLANK....I have drank a lot of water today, but could it be THAT diluted to not show anything??? The test is a 25miu


----------



## heart tree

Stupid cheapies. I bet the water is diluting them. Those FRER's are getting darker. Today's was no joke. It was dark. Don't test with the stupid cheapies anymore. Or if you do, try with SMU after not drinking anything. Lady, you are preggo. And your hcg is rising.


----------



## croydongirl

AMOS - yes, water and time of day can both have a BIG effect on lines early on. Please don't worry. You have that FRER, no mistaking the line on that. Take a breath, and say to yourself "I'm growing a sticky, I am growing a sticky" :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! I've missed sooo much. Wow, we are really moving fast! Finally all caught up!

Amos- Great lines!!! How exciting! :D and I love the FRER story!

Embo and Pup- Sorry you ladies are dealing with SPD pains. I had to Google it, sounds awful :/

Lee- I see your 2nd line! :) That's about how mine looked at 10DPO too!

Hopeful- So glad your LOs are doing well! That is so cool you saw them yawning and breathing!!!

Heart- I'm glad your nurse reassured you about your vag pains. That's awesome hubby got a raise too! Perfect timing with a baby on the way :)

Kat- Bon voyage! See you in a month!!! :) 

Afm, I got food poisoning this weekend from bad chinese food! Ugh :/ I was puking my guts out. At first i thought it was morning sickness coming back real bad, but then I got the sweats and the really bad stomach cramps and I've had food poisonng before and recognized it being different from preg sickness. It only lasted the one night, so I hope everything is okay. I was consulting Dr. Google about how baby might be affected but it seemed like the biggest concern was hydration and I made sure to re-hydrate after. I have been sooo damn lazy these last few days! I am going to force myself to get some shit done around the house. My hubby has been gone for over 2 weeks and gets home tomorrow and I know he'd be understanding that I feel tired and lazy all the time, but I really feel shitty having him come home to this place looking this bad, it's very unlike me! I can't wait to see him though! :) Well, I'm going to go force myself to get off my fat ass and do some housework!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh I'm actually not stressed about it, I just thought it was weird. I am going to use another one first thing in the morning just to compare. I didn't realize that much water would make a difference.


----------



## heart tree

Ok good. Glad you aren't stressed. Water can make a huge difference. That's why bloods are so much more reliable than POAS. Try doing FMU and SMU with the cheapies if you have a lot of them. I couldn't believe how much darker my SMU ones were.


----------



## Amos2009

I only bought 3, so I'll see how the fmu looks then I might do another lol....and of course the FRER is a must


----------



## petitpas

Embo78 said:


> Amos, those lines are fab-tastic!!! Excellent progression :thumbup:
> 
> To the uk ladies... When you get married, do you automatically get your hubby's surname or do you have to change it legally another way?

Embs, as far as I know in the UK we are quite flexible so you can choose if and when you prefer your maiden name or your married name. You don't even need to formally announce it and change 100% if you don't want to. Some places want to see your marriage certificate to make the change. My GP surgery, for instance, were very specific about that. Others are happy to take your word for it (e.g. the council, my hospital).
Legally, it is entirely up to you what you want to be called and you can mix it up if you feel like it.

I got married three years ago. I kept my maiden name on my mobile phone account, my credit card and my passport but everywhere else I go by my married name.

Are you planning on getting married soon?


----------



## petitpas

I'm loving all the double lines here. It's so exciting and a joyful time after the long wait.
Lee, is this your soy baby then? I'm so glad it worked for you :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pip :) We were supposed to be getting married July 14th but due to lots of pressure from family we've postponed it til July 27th 2013.
I'm so glad I listened. I don't think I could physically handle a wedding now never mind at 37 weeks!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> God I love seeing Lee and Amos here. You both belong here!
> 
> Lee are you only 10dpo? That line is really good for that early. Keep those test pictures coming.
> 
> Hopeful, Glad to hear everything is ok. I can't believe your cervix got longer <jealousface> My girl is head down on my cervix too. It does feel weird.
> 
> I had those sharp pains in my vag last night again. I had many of them in a row. Then they would stop for a few hours, then I'd have them again. I was also having quite a few contractions, but not enough to be concerned. Still, it didn't make me happy. I just put in a call to the doctor and am waiting for a nurse to call me back. I doubt they'll want me to come in today. I haven't felt any of those pains today but have had some contractions. I'm just praying it's the baby hitting a nerve. The pains aren't bad. I can totally deal with them as long as I know they aren't sinister.
> 
> Sigh....PAL normal...


With 3 out of my 5 boys I felt sharp pains that I can only describe as baby clawing at my cervix to get out. They never caused any dilation or anything, but boy were they painful, and happened at the most inopportune times. No one ever appreciated my graphic description, but that's what it felt like.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mom2. :hugs: Its amazing how many things you feel in pregnancy that end up being normal. How are you doing?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm feeling pretty good. Been having some ligament pain, but nothing too bad. I had a very sharp pain in my belly after laying on it for 30 seconds or so. I don't think I'll be doing that again. :nope:
I'm in the no sex boat for the time being. Vag herpes outbreak. Talk about pain. :growlmad: Totally sucks. Pregnancy tends to bring on more frequent outbreaks, which is totally unfair since I can't take any medicine. :growlmad: Well, there's my complaint of the day. :haha:

So funny about the Christmas card. :rofl: You should send her one at least. :haha:

I'm right there with everyone else as far as pregnancy brain. I totally forgot about a very important meeting for #4 at his school this morning. I've been waiting for this meeting for a month, and when it comes I totally space it. Good thing the school is only 15 minutes away, so with the 5 minutes it took me to get dressed and brush my teeth I was 20 minutes late. :nope: My lateness does mean I have to go back tomorrow to finish up the meeting, I hope I don't forget again!


----------



## heart tree

I hope they don't give you detention for being late! 

Write yourself a big note so you don't forget tomorrow!


----------



## sara1

LeeC said:


> Hey Sara. How are you? Thanks.
> When is your next scan?

Really good thank you! Lots of symptoms, but they come and go- thought my morning sickness had fled but it came back with avengence yesterday :sick:... Itching to get out of first tri so I can relax a bit and start weening off the steroids and various other drugs. I'm feeling almost absurdly positive... It's a little scary. My next scan is a week from Thursday:)

I really am over the moon to have you and Amos in here! There's nobody who belongs here more!!


----------



## sara1

:rofl: cervical Xmas cards! And horn-growing vaginas! :rofl:

Tuckie- so sorry to hear about your food poisoning... Sounds miserable.


----------



## bumpyplease

LeeC said:


> Wow Bumpy. I can't believe you're in 2nd tri already. I went AWOL for a while but the time has flown by for you. Congratulations. It must seem so real now, if that makes sense.

thanks hun, i know i cant believe it either! it is starting to feel more real, i have had 5 scans and all perfect and measuring a few days ahead, plus im starting to get a bump now so im praying this is my keeper! even bought a couple of small bits - just a few bibs and baby grows but its a start!

any UK ppl going to the babyshow at the NEC?


----------



## petitpas

My baby makes smacking lips noises in the womb. Isn't that the weirdest thing?!
I'm up at the hospital later so (if I remember) I will ask what it is that I am hearing.


----------



## puppycat

Looking forward to seeing more POAS action ladies!

I have a consultant appt this afternoon too.


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...so yesterday I wasn't stressed about this, but today I am. Peed on another 25miu with FMU cheapie...nothing. The 12.5 FRER looks darker. How can this be? Not feeling overly optimistic right now if I can't even get a 25 miu to show anything.


----------



## jenny25

Amos cheapies didn't show anything on mine till 14dpo and I got a positive frer at 8dpo don't worry Hun xxx


Got counciling in 1.5hrs I'm tired we had a weird thunder storm last night Paul took a video of it I will need to upload it too show you guys the lightening was well weird xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos those cheapies are shite. I really really hope all is well and I know how horrible and scary it is, I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Amos2009

I swear...last picture I will post, but I want you to see what I mean. The FRER is getting darker right?? Then look at the cheapies....
 



Attached Files:







photo3.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## LeeC

Amos, F*** those ic's, seriously. I am going to post you mine up from this morning, it's practically a BFN, a frickin squinter at best.
I am not using them anymore, the FRER is looking good, you are def stil in the game xxx.


----------



## LeeC

God damn you ic's *shakes fist* 

Amos don't worry you are still in, lets make a pact to burn ALL of our ic's!!!
 



Attached Files:







IC 10 dpo - fmu.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lee...it's just worrying. It should be doubling every two days at this point. Just praying it's not another ectopic that's all.


----------



## Amos2009

I still see yours....have you used a FRER yet?


----------



## LeeC

I just done another (2nd pee of day) and it's a BFN on an ic. I've not tried a FRER I have one Superdrug (UK) brand left and my digi. 
Like you I am terrified of having another ectopic, but I have to say your FRER are looking good mama.
It's pretty nerve racking but I def think this is your little keeper.
Now ditch those ic's!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm hating ic's ATM too!! They give the worst evap lines too. :trouble:


----------



## LeeC

Fili the evaps they give are the bain of my life. I announced to dh I was preggo a few months ago only to have to tell him it was a false alarm the next day. They are the work of the devil.
When do you test, is it tomorrow?


----------



## LeeC

Amos I want your lines!!! Everything looks damn fine to me :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, can I just say that thos IC's are indeed crap. Someone gave them to me and I used them for the first time this pregnancy. At 10dpo teh line was almost non existent but there when you moved the stick in different angles. The next 2 days 11 and 12dpo they were so faint aswell and I was worried that my HCG levels werent good. I then done an Asda test and teh line came up straight away.
I would bin those IC's!!


----------



## LeeC

Haha there is an uprise. Let's start a revolution!!!!!

Ladies, burn your ic's and rejoice in your BFP's.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Pip, I plan to write you this week for a proper catch up.

In answer to your question, yes indeed, this was my 2nd cycle on Soy, I sort of knew I ov'd from my bad side the first cycle as I could feel it.

Looks like the 2nd cycle def worked, if this is my forever baby, it will be my super sticky soy steroid bub, a bit of a mouthful...

Hope you are well and looking forward to catching up xxx.


----------



## Amos2009

LMAO! Burn the IC's.....Burn the IC's!!! :haha:

Lee- I hope you put that super sticky soy steroid bubs on your ticker!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Waiting on Fili to get off that blasted train so she can post pics.......tick tock tick tock


----------



## LeeC

Did I miss something with Fili, has she got pics?
Fili, hurry :)


----------



## puppycat

Amos I see lines on the last 2 IC's, albeit faint. The FRER's aren't lying hun :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Puppy...I am seeing them too now. Even more since today's has dried. Lee talked me down off the ledge lol. TODAY I AM PREGNANT! This is my mantra so you guys will be hearing it alot LOL


----------



## bumpyplease

agree with the other girls - burn or bin the ICs - they make out they are ultra sensititve - ultra sensitive my arse!!!!!! i only ever get a positive on them after my AF is due at 14/15dpo and then the line goes from nothing to really dark! stick to FRERS or SD or boots are good x


----------



## filipenko32

You're right bumps
Amos so funny! :rofl: my pics are pretty much negative or dodgy positives still left over from the trigger shot so I think you'll be disappointed! Yes today you ARE pregnant :cloud9:
Buuuuuuummmmmmppppps when exactly dpo did your boob pain start? Boob pain or lack of it is my new obsession! :smug:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how are we all? 

I see theres a few new BFP's. Im jealous! Il admit it lol. 
My princess is growing far to fast. It was OHs birthday yesterday and as a present she learnt how to roll over! Her first tooth is nearly here. 

Shes a poorly girl today tho. Got a real bad cough :(


----------



## bumpyplease

fili i dont think sore boobs was one of my early early symptoms, maybe not until 11 or 12 dpo. i dont think i really had many early symptoms, i thought i was out to be honest! fingers crossed for you now where is that pic!

tracie your avatar pic makes me smile shes so cute!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Bumps I'm 6dpo today and 8 days past the trigger HCG shot. My pregnancy tests are pretty much negative again now so I will hopefully be able to see a clear bfp soon! I got very travel sick on the train just now and that is def an early symptom for me, I didn't get sick yesterday on the way up :yipee: I'm getting very hot flashes as well! :yipee: xxx


----------



## Embo78

Amos I hate ic's with a passion. I didn't get a clear bfp until 16dpo. Prob would've got one sooner on a frer :)

Lee I love your burn the ic's campaign :thumbup:

Fili, loving the symptoms :yipee: :yipee:

Oh and Amos please dont stop posting pics !!


----------



## filipenko32

Amos Frer's do not lie they are the RPL girl's best friend! xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good luck Fili, you defo. deserve the next BFP to join here x


----------



## Embo78

Yea Fili we're keeping your seat warm for you!!


----------



## LeeC

Fili, I'm getting excited for you. I have had sore bbs since 7 dpo and shooting pains in them. I can't stop squeezing them to check they are still aching, highly inappropriate behaviour in public but I can't help it.

I just spoke to EPAS and booked my 6 week scan for Friday, 18th May @ 10.00 am, the day before my wedding anniversary.
Have an appt with gp on Tuesday for blood work.

Girls, I am officially now bricking it, had a bit of a moment when I was on to my usual sonographer at EPAS, damn hormones!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls! 

get rid of the IC's!!!! Lee - hoping you can get a FRER but I do still see a line on the IC!

Amos- nice FRER lines! they are really, really awesome

fili - you will be here soon!

LOU!!!! see you lurking! how are you?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, Im the exact same..always checking that my boobs are still sore..highly inappropriate behaviour indeed haha. That was my first symptom sore boobs and still have them.I get paranoid when I think theyre not as sore.
Glad you have your scan booked, I hope it flies by until then.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Just, we are a couple of tittie twisters lol...

Well, I have just been and bought FRER twin pack, so do I test now or wait til the morning, I've never had a great line with them before and usually go straight to Clearblue digi.


----------



## heart tree

Third tri Hopeful!!! :happydance:

Amos I see lines on the cheapies as well. Please try and remember that you are testing early. Those aren't meant to be positive until after you are late. Your FRERs are getting darker. I can't promise it's not an ectopic, but I can tell you my ics were negative up to the day before I got bloods. My bloods were 37. I was shocked I was pregnant. I didn't believe it so I pulled out my FRER and it was positive, but not nearly as dark as yours. Your ics are picking something up which means your hcg is above 25. 

Lee I see a faint line on yours too. You need to test with a better test. I'm glad you are getting bloods soon. 

Fili I hope yours get darker. 

I love seeing all the tests. Please don't stop posting them!

Just woke up. Going to have some brekkie and catch up properly.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, I would be tempted to test tomorrow morning. It may stress you if your urine is more dilute just now and the line could be faint. Either that or dont drink anything for hours and test tonight.
I love the clearblue digitals. I was a bit obsessed with them this time and just before 5 weeks I tested and got 2-3 then tested days days later and got 3+. When I had spotting I then bought another pack just to check that I still got 3+ which I did.


----------



## hopeful23456

yes - the start of 3rd tri week heart, davies and croy!

we are still eggplants for the week but we are 3rd tri eggplants! (and we are eggplants next week too)

Lee- if you don't have a ton of frers, try and wait till tomorrow morning. I don't mind night tests but sometimes they can stress you out too and then you won't be able to sleep


----------



## ttclou25

Hello lovelies!!! 

Miss u all, I wish I had time to keep up chatting on here but Ethan lives on my boob. I do pop on now and then to make sure your pg'cy are going well. I want time to hurry up so I can hear your birth stories and see your babies!! Xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Happy third tri ladies!!!! Omg.....how exciting!!!

Lee- I would hold off too. That way you have some good fmu for that positive FRER!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah happy 3rd tri you lucky ladies, your defo. on the home straight! x


----------



## heart tree

Damn my post deleted. 

Lou I can't believe Ethan is 1 month already. So happy for you!!

Lee I would wait. Just go to bed early tonight so it can be tomorrow sooner!

Hopeful I think we're eggplants until 32 weeks! That's what it looks like according to this link you sent us. What a rip off! LOL!

https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/pregnancy-tools/articles/how-big-is-baby.aspx


----------



## sara1

Amos, those frers are showing a fabulous progression! Screw the cheapies!

Lee, I always had better results in the afternoon... FMU never gave me good results, but that's just me. Can;t wait to see your frer.

It's a serious milestone week!!! Heart, Hopeful, Davies, Croy CONGRATUALTIONS!!! :yipee: 3rd Tri :yipee:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- Don't worry, hun. Your FRER lines are definitely darker and I see lines on the cheapies too. Today, you are pregnant!


----------



## Amos2009

Have my first symptom and those that know me, it's my first usual symptom- HEARTBURN!!!!!! WOOOOOOOT WOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri hopeful whoohooo! only a couple more days for the rest of you!

lou - ethan is growing up so fast, cant believe its been a week already, hope you are both well xx


----------



## croydongirl

Lou - so fun to hear from you, glad to know all is well. I hope you are getting some sleep :)

Amos- FAB FRERS! I only used FRER's after a few miscarriages because I never got accurate results with the ic's. Guess we are all on the same page about hating them!

Lee - Hoping you get a clear FRER line soon to put your mid at ease.

Hopeful - Happy 3rd tri!!!! I can't believe we are already there, it seems like just yesterday I was waiting for my poppy seed to turn into an apple seed! Now we have to wait longer for these stupid eggplants to change, but by then we'll be so pregnant who cares! 

afm- We had our first prenatal visit with our doula this morning. She was here for a couple of hours talking about the birth and discussing some options with us. I am actually getting super excited for it. I was so scared about the labor for weeks but now as we are making decisions and assuming he'll be here safe and sound, I feel as though I can relax a little and begin to enjoy the planning. I love the doula, and I feel so peaceful about having her there with us. Only 3 months(ish) to go now!! :)


----------



## LeeC

I am an idiot!!!!
Why didn't I listen to you all. I just did one of my FRER, there is a thick line but NO colour!!! I don't think I've ever seen such a blatant evap though. Am I being paranoid. 
Right, I'm going to walk my dogs to calm down and will not be doing anything as stupid again, when will I learn.


----------



## Amos2009

OH Lee....I've never known a FRER to give an evap. Can you put a picture on here?


----------



## LeeC

Yeah I just took a pic, gonna post it now and then compare it to yours. Maybe I'm being paranoid. I was ok til I spoke to EPAS today, then was talking to Mark and I suddenly felt all panicky about the bloodwork and chemicals and ectopics and the usual crap!!!
I need to calm down, will post a pic then I'm def gonna walk the dogs to get some fresh air.
Sorry everyone.

And Happy 3rd Tri to you all x


----------



## LeeC

It looks ok here but when I have it in the light it looks like an indent/silverish line, no colour :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







FRER 11 dpo 7.15pm.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Amos2009

Girl....that is SO a positive line!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Lee.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Now....deep breaths, in and out, in and out. Looks like you are preggo mama!!!


----------



## LeeC

Really, it seriously has NO colour but you're right I need to calm down, sorry for the drama everyone.
Thanks Amos, room on that ledge for two???
I will use the FRER tomorrow fmu and post to compare.
I can't wait to use my digi I really need to see the words PREGNANT.


----------



## Amos2009

That looks like color to me??? Does it look different in person?
And of course there's always room on my ledge!


----------



## LeeC

It looks like the mofo of all evaps!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Call me crazy, but it looks like color to me. FRER's don't usually give evaps, especially one that looks like that. Anyone else think it has color?


----------



## Embo78

Lee that looks like a bfp. A pink one!


----------



## heart tree

Lee I'm on the fence about this. Did this line show up in the time limit? Was it there before you took it out of the casing? I've read that when you take them apart, the air can somehow affect them and make a line.

I can't see a lot of color in it, but at the same time I've NEVER seen an evap like that with a FRER. It's a really clear line. Any evaps I've seen with them are white.

Also, we've seen your other tests and there was definitely something there. I would still lean towards this being a bfp and not an evap. I'm sorry it is so confusing for you.


----------



## heart tree

The more I look at it, the more I think I see some color. Don't forget, you're only 11dpo. It may be a lot pinker tomorrow.


----------



## croydongirl

Lee- it's hard to tell from that picture, but I had some strange lines on a FRER when I wasn't pregnant - and when I tested too soon :) 
When the urine passed over it, it turned white rather than pink, and then it set into the indent. I am not sure if that's what is going on but that was my experience so I wanted to share. I hope it's just early and tomorrow the line is PINK!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, bring on the heartburn! 

Croy, the doula sounds awesome. I wish we were getting one, but we just don't want to spend the money unfortunately. Are you birthing at a hospital or at home?

I just found out that only 3 hospitals in the US use nitrous oxide and oxygen (gas and air) as an option for pain relief. I know it's widely used in the UK and midwives in the US are pushing for it to be more available. My hospital is one of the 3. University of Washington in Seattle is another. I like what I've read about it. I'd like to go as natural as possible, but am not opposed to drugs. Gas and air is nice because it is fast acting, you can still walk around to help progress the labor, which you can't do with an epidural and it doesn't have effects on the baby like narcotics do. I'm excited that my hospital offers it.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Lee, I've had FRER's turn pink and not be pregnant. I saw the indent line on this test, so took it out of the casing for a better look and put it back in for this pic, this pic was taken back in September. FRER's can give nasty evap lines unfortunately, especially if you take the test apart :( I'd retest in the morning though! FXed for you


----------



## Amos2009

Wow....learn something new every day. I never thought FRER's gave evaps :(


----------



## croydongirl

I am delivering at a hospital but its not the UW, It is affiliated with them though. In England most people I know just use gas and air. It's what my mum did with my brother and I am she had simple labours.
I am in the same boat, I want to try as natural as possible but I am not opposed to drugs if I need them. Glad that you have that option. It just takes the edge off - so I have heard!

The doula is certainly an investment, but the more we talk about it, the more hubby is excited to have her support. I also just heard from a friend who has the same OBGYN as me that she is retiring soon, I don't know when exactly. She works in a group practice so you don't get your doctor for sure anyway but I think that idea freaked me out way more before we decided about the doula. Now I honestly don't care which doctor I have, I trust them all, and like them all of but having Laurie with us the whole time just makes the doc question less important. Just hearing all the different positions and techniques she will teach us and can use with us makes me so sure that for us this was the best decision.

I can't wait to be sharing our birth stories :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee that looks like a positive to me. Were you charting? I wonder when you implanted. 
Heart I'm so pleased your hospital uses gas and air. I had no idea it wasn't widely used in the US. It's the only pain relief I had in labour (if you want to read about it click on Edie's story in my sig) as I did most of my labour in the car but it took the edge off massively.


----------



## Mon_n_john

LeeC said:


> It looks like the mofo of all evaps!!!

It looks like a positive to me. You know the drill, retest in the morning with a FRER. Only time will tell. Good luck!


----------



## petitpas

Lee, I think I saw you mention somewhere that you also have a superdrug early lying about? I think they are very reliable, too. My poas crazy self would suggest using either that or the FRER tomorrow morning and then later in the day (not with transparent wee, though!) use the second test.
I'm not convinced a digi would show up.yet.

:dust:

Amos, are those ICs the infamous dollar tree tests? I've never liked the cassette tests. I don't think I've ever seen one come up as sensitively as an FRER or similar 10miu test.


----------



## Amos2009

Yes they are the dollar tree tests...I've always had good luck with those in every pregnancy. Maybe it's because I waited longer to test in the past who knows. I just know that today I am pregnant!


----------



## heart tree

I love your mantra Amos. You can start introducing yourself as Amos, I am pregnant today!

Lee I agree with Pip. Use one test with FMU and then the other test with non diluted SMU. 

Thanks for the info on your experience with gas and air MrsM. I'm going to go read your story now.


----------



## heart tree

MrsM your story is wonderful. The bit about the gas and air is hilarious. I love that you decided you weren't going to push when it was time to push! LOL!

You are a great writer! I read the whole story. 

Girls I had some ridiculous pregnancy brain today. I sat down to pee. Looked at the toilet paper but couldn't remember why I was looking at it. Then I stood up and realized I forgot to wipe! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Amanda....you just made me spit out my orange juice!!!!


----------



## heart tree

My mission has been accomplished then Amos! Oj spitting was my goal.


----------



## hopeful23456

That was hilarious heart! 

Lee- hoping tests look good tomorrow! (today) I hadnt seen a frer taken apart before...
But I do see a line on it. 

Amos- you are pregnant! The frer doesn't lie (as far as I've known them for what I've used;)


----------



## justwaiting

lee sorry to pipe in, if that is an evap it's the mother of all evaps. but u say there is no colour in real life. Hopefully in the morning you will get a good pink line.


----------



## justwaiting

Ladies just a question, last night I woke up in heaps of pain under my ribs, it lasted about 25mins. Has anyone else had this happen.

happy 3rd tri Hopeful and to Croy heart and Davies who will be in the second tri in just a few hours!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks just, maybe baby was under ur ribs? X

Amos defo preg!!! Lovely lines xx
Leec I think it looks positive hun can't wait for ur update!!! Xx

Can't rem anything else brain like a sieve right now! Anyway I'm very tired achey an spd sciatic pain I feel like I have done a hard gym session everyday! My it just don't look like it!! I tried on some pjs yesterday an can only just squeeze my arse into a pair of 14!!(uk14)!! Still not good!! X


----------



## heart tree

Just, could it be trapped wind? I have some right now. It's under my left ribs right now. 

Davies that pain sounds just awful. Is there nothing you can do for it? Massage? Acupuncture? Chiropracter? Yoga? 

I've been having some sharp quick pain all day today on my left side, hip and lower back. It originates on my left front side. It feels like round ligament pain. Really annoying. Especially when I change positions. Nothing like your pain though.


----------



## justwaiting

I hope u can both find some relief.

i don;t know what my pain was it could have been anything, I will ask the midwife next week.


----------



## heart tree

Happy 26 weeks and double digits, Just!!!

Jen, have a great scan tomorrow!


----------



## Amos2009

Sciatic pain, spd, lightening vagina's, etc....I'm in for an interesting road huh? lol

Just- hope the pain went away?

Well, I got a whopping 2 hours of sleep tonight after 4 hours last night. Today is going to be soooooo much fun at work. As exhausted as I was I can't believe a few little noises woke me up. And I guess the steroids are keeping me up.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda sounds like spd I have that from my left hip it hurts to walk sit lie down and change sides jn bed Infact I feel like someone is ripping my mussle when I change sides in bed I yelp xxx

Big scan at 10.50am gmt time I
So nervous xxx


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan today Jen! Will be lurking for updates!


----------



## Amos2009

Good luck Jen! Can't wait for an update!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys it's too make sure the medication is working and not having any clots in the placenta and cord basically blood flow check and hopefully cervical check as I ha my first at 24 weeks also still looking at the kidneys and bladder too due to my last pregnancy in 2010 I have Paul his brother and girlfriend comig with us xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck lee for testing today :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Good luck Jen xxx
Thanks heart I'm gonna try an find out about yoga when I'm back from holiday! I have heard nexcare belly bands are good I'm thinking of buying a second hand one to try, I ache all over. X


----------



## puppycat

Stalking for POAS action ladies!

Baby was throwing all sorts of shapes in my tum last night. Loved it :cloud9:


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck with your scan this morning jenny

and hope you got some good lines this morning lee

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan Jenny.


----------



## petitpas

Just, I think 25 mins of ouch warrants a quick call to the midwife :hugs:

Jen, I hope you had your scan by now and all is well...

:dust: for all poas today

Heart, you're hilarious! Although I have wandered into the bathroom and back out again begore realising that I should have stayed in as I needed to pee :dohh:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee...you ok?

Amos...you were up early :haha:

Jen...good luck for your scan :flower:

Look at you all hitting third and final tri this week...hopeful, Davies, heart, croy and apologies if I've missed anyone :wacko:

Pip...not long to go now...how're you feeling? : hugs:

Sara, tuckie anymore scans coming?

Mom2...you ok?

Bumpy...how's you?

:hi: to everyone else I've no doubt missed as per :rofl:

AFM...also wondering if anyone in here is going the baby show at the NEC in May or if anyone's been to one...are they worth going to?

Two days until a special day for us...viability day and the day we become a family :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## princesspreg

Is it normal for the feet to
be swollen at appr. 5 weeks?


----------



## bumpyplease

im great never thanks for asking! 4 months tomorrow its starting to go so quick for me now!

wow 2 days until vagina day and you get married - that is so bloody exciting!!!! im well excited for you! amazing!

im going to baby show, i did mention on here the other day but no one responded so i presumed no one else was going :rofl:
not sure how good it is, i have a friend who went a few years ago and she said you get a load of freebies and some good deals and you also get to try out all the prams etc in one place. so worth a shot i think
xx


----------



## sara1

Never- Wedding day and V-day all together! I think that's lovely. I know you said you're just going to the registry office but any chance of us getting a pic?

Lee- I can see you lurking... Please update!


----------



## sara1

Princess- You sould know that this thread is for women who have had multiple losses (at least two, though many of us have had many more than that). I sincerely hope you never find yourself here. Good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## daviess3

Jen where r u?? 
Lee??? X


----------



## Amos2009

I need someone to talk me down off the ledge...how can I be positive when my tests keep looking like this? I don't have anymore FRER's except for the special one so I thought I would keep using the dollar store ones, because there SHOULD be a progression on those too. Here's todays:
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 28


----------



## puppycat

Dude that IS progression for those asswipe IC's!! They look as I'd expect them too chick.
Now get down off the ledge, make us a brew, no ginger biscuits though please.... maybe a jammy dodger if you got one :coffee:


----------



## bumpyplease

i think you need glasses amos! that is awesome progression!!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee has posted on the RMC thread. I hope she wont mind me posting this, but i know we are all waiting for an update and hoping and praying everything is ok, but it looks like the news wasnt great and she is avoiding the forum for a bit for obvious reasons.

Lee if you are reading this we are all thinking of you and are here when you need us xx


----------



## Amos2009

I really can't see it?? These tests were ALWAYS so dark in my other pregnancies. But ok- I believe you younger chicks. Maybe these old eyes are just that- OLD.


----------



## Amos2009

Puppy- I gotta know....wth is a jammy dodger? I like the sound of it


----------



## puppycat

Amos2009 said:


> Puppy- I gotta know....wth is a jammy dodger? I like the sound of it

:haha:

Jammy Dodger clicky

It's a very yummy biscuit with jam in the middle that I like to dunk in a nice hot cup of tea.... :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Amos- I'm begging you, throw the dollar tests in the BIN!!!!! They stink. I had one came back 'barely there'... with only the vaguest of lines in certain light... on a day when I had a my first beta done and it came back 43. Your are pregnant and getting more pregnant by the hour. When is your first beta? 

Puppy- Jammy dodger?? I gotta know too... sounds vaguely illicit!

Lee- Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## sara1

puppycat said:


> It's a very yummy biscuit with jam in the middle that I like to dunk in a nice hot cup of tea.... :thumbup:

You know I think I'm a little disappointed... I was expecting something that would involve more guilt :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of hugs to Lee. Amos I know you would rather see those tests darker but there is deffo a progression. Those tests are bloody rubbish. 
You can also get toffee dodgers too. If I was on a laptop I would put the link to the advert for them on you tube, it would blow your mind.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My early pregnancy nausea is now yearning for a Jammy Dodger.


----------



## Amos2009

Oh my....those look good but a toffee dodger sounds SCRUMPTIOUS. 

I just left another message for my doc. If no call back by lunch, I'm going over there. If I don't get betas done today then I will have to wait til monday for my second set and I'm not waiting til monday.


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- I think those cheapie tests are crap and do have a faint line. You can use the special frer but it might be expired, should say on it? It's been around awhile...

So happy for you nsn!!!! V day and W day- so awesome 

Post more later!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the doc and the betas Amos.


----------



## Tasha

Never, I have been to the baby show a few times. I love it, always pick up a few bargains, I got a gorgeous cot bed for £60 when I was pregnant with Kaysie Blossom and a drawers/changing table for £40 then too. Make sure you take water with you cos I find there isnt enough there and also cool clothing as I always end up hot and dizzy x


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks for the feedback Tasha..hope you're doing ok sweet?

Bumpy..I'm thinking that pups might be coming too she just doesn't know yet :haha: would love to meet up if you let me know what day you're going?

Sara...yeah there'll be a pic but I'll be in crummy top and jeans :blush: I don't dressing up :rofl:

Amos...get the fuck off the ledge...there's progression hum and I hope you manage to get your betas done for peace of mind :hugs:

Lee...bollocks...:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Tasha

Yeah, I am doing okay. I dont feel ready to say in here but given Lee's sad news I dont feel it right to write about it in the RM thread. I got a very faint, camera wont pick it up + this afternoon. I am some where around 10dpo, DH can see it too x


----------



## Tasha

Ps. If any of you are on my fb, well you know the drill. Lol


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Sorry you are feeling sore, I feel your pain :( My sciatica is back and it's making it super hard to sleep well, every time I have to turn over I wake up because I have to use the pillow to pull my legs up and pull myself over otherwise the pain is just incredible. I have been wearing a support band, but I guess I am not sure how much it's helping. I guess I could be a lot worse without it?
I hope you can fid some relief. I find its better when I take a little walk after I have been sitting for a while, if I stay sitting it can be really sore when I try and get up again.

Heart - I totally get pregnancy brain, I keep forgetting to flush the toilet...why is it so toilet related?! haha! I go back to the loo and see its not been flushed, but I have no memory of NOT flushing I just have evidence I didn't. I do know I wiped though because without the tp floating, I swear I would be blaming hubby for it.
Still waiting for the day I find my cell phone in the fridge or something :)

Ladies did you hear Jessica Simpson had her baby, 9lbs 13oz, no wonder she was so big at the end of her pregnancy, that is a BIG baby girl!! Holy sore vagina!!

Happy Wednesday ladies


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tasha that's awesome news. Congratulations sweetie.


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: at the holy sore vagina. She called her Maxwell Drew x

:hugs: to the girls who are sore.

Thank you Mrs Miggins x


----------



## heart tree

Amos I just pm'd you but I'll say it here too. You are only 14 dpo. That's when normal people start testing and see a faint line. Those tests look spot on to me. I see a progression. How many dpo were you when they were dark? Also don't discount the FRERs. And don't forget that this is a new pregnancy. Try not to compare it to your others. 

Tasha, congrats. Show us those lines when you can. 

Pip and Croy I'm glad I'm not the only one with toilet issues. Though apparently I'm the only one who forgets the basic skill of wiping!

Jen I hope the scan is going well. 

My pain isn't spd. It's definitely round ligament pain. It's more focused on the sides of my abdomen. 

Jessica Simpson definitely got really big. That is a big baby. Ouch!


----------



## heart tree

Bumps that baby show sounds amazing. You should do a b&b meet up!

Andrea two more sleeps until you are a married woman and can celebrate vagina day!


----------



## sara1

That's great news Tasha. Keeping everything crossed for you!

Croy, Davies, Heart, Embo- and anyone else suffering right now from sciata or spd or round ligament pain- I am hearby using whatever clout I have with the spa gods and hoping a good massage/masseuse drops out of the sky for each of you. Feel better ladies! 

Afm- I've been having some funky twinges and pulls the last few days, not cramps exactly, but dull pulling pains which come and go and are off to the side- pretty much over my ovaries... I know I have a small corpus luteum cyst on the right so that could account for some of it, but the rest I guess are just growing pains. Does that sounds on par with what you 2nd and 3rd tri ladies experienced? 

Btw- I wish i could chalk my flakiness up to pregnancy brain but my hubby's not buying it... He's got too many pre-preggo examples :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Sara I had "ovary" pain on both sides, but usually only one side at a time. I was getting weekly scans in the first tri and always made them look at my ovaries. They never saw anything. My corpus luteum was swollen but there was no cyst. Other than that, there was nothing. Round ligaments are really close to your ovaries. I actually googled and looked at medical journals to see pictures of them. I bet that's what your feeling as your uterus expands. 

You have a scan tomorrow, right? Hopefully they can take a look just to make sure all is well in that area.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara I had those with Edie. I ended up in A&E with them and it was just my corpus luteum cyst from the side I had ov'd from.


----------



## jenny25

Meet little fatty who weighs 1lb 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/b93a2333.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/07406303.jpg


Sorry it took me so long to update the fetal med unit scan machine broke so had to be squeezed into a normal scan machine room the little bugger was a poser an wouldn't allow for all the measurements to be taken well just his legs the woman spent ages trying got me too jump up as down walk about fizzy juice etc nope he wanted to keep his bump up in the air with his legs under his stomach so I am back in 3 weeks same day as midwife and gtt test xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Oh and ps no blood clots and perfect blood flow so meds are doing there job xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Jen gorgeous photos, he is already bigger than Riley Rae was when she was born at 24+3 :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful Jen! That's a chunky monkey you've got in there!

What's the date of your next scan? It's kind of exciting that you get a bonus scan. 

Oh, did they check your cervix?


----------



## sara1

Great news Jen. Fabulous pictures!

Heart, MisMig,- Thanks for the info. I wish I had a scan tomorrow, but it's next thursday...


----------



## heart tree

Oops, tomorrow's scans are justkeeptrying and hopeful. Sorry Sara!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow! Look at those pics! How exciting....and great news about no blood clots!

Congrats Tasha....post pics so I won't look like the only goob posting every little thing LOL

Sara- you crack me up! Pre-preggo examples...me too, but I'm using it as an excuse now. It should count. lol


----------



## jenny25

Congrats Tasha and thank you xxx Paul was 1lb5 at 24+3 too xxx

He is a chunky monkey my date for the next scan is 23rd may they never checked my cervix this time I think they will do it next scan cause 24 week mark I went into early labour do I didn't get too see my consultant in the scan room though we talked in passing and asked the sonographer how the scan was which was lovely she is amazing I so love my consultant xxx


----------



## Tasha

Oooh Paul was big, Riley Rae was 340 grams (or 12 ounces) at 24+3 so teeny tiny. 

I am so glad you are being looked after x


----------



## LeeC

Hi Tasha. Thank you for your sensitivity. I am delighted for you. I really hope this works out for you. Don't worry about me and enjoy your great news xxx.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny gorgeous scan pics, I'm so pleased it all went well.


----------



## Tasha

LeeC said:


> Hi Tasha. Thank you for your sensitivity. I am delighted for you. I really hope this works out for you. Don't worry about me and enjoy your great news xxx.

Thank you Lee, I am genuinely very sad for you. I dont know any who deserves a baby as much, and who is as kind, caring and just so deserving as you are x


----------



## Tasha

I tested again, the difference in a few hours is amazing, from a real squinter to a clear line. The camera picks it up here but looking on the computer it isnt clear :shrug: It is so pink in RL too x


----------



## heart tree

Tasha are you trying to torture us by not posting pics? You're doing a good job :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, yes heart that is the plan.


----------



## heart tree

Hey ladies, Amos just texted me and said she's going in for bloods today! Yay! That means she'll get her second set on Friday and won't have to wait the whole weekend. She told me I could tell you all. Bloods are especially scary to get done after you've had an ectopic because we're at higher risk for them. And an ectopic for gals like us might mean we lose our second tube which is devastating. Let's do a little hcg doubling dance for Amos and hope that the egg implanted snuggly in her uterus and not her good tube.

I'm going to do a little samba for her

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/dancing/samba.gif


----------



## Tasha

Aaah one of the pictures is too large a file and tbh all of these are rubbish pictures but it is so clear and so pink in RL. frustrating.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120502-00232.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 19









DSC00369.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Tasha

Fingers crossed for amos, love the samba too x


----------



## Tasha

Oh sorry for the spam but I think I ovulated on the Sunday but it may of been the Monday so these lines are fine x


----------



## heart tree

The second one is really hard to see because of the shadow, but I see a line on both of them!


----------



## tuckie27

Amos- I definitely see a progression! I think it's safe to say that you are most certainly pregnant! :)

Tasha- Congrats :) You should post photos soon!

Heart- I'm glad you mentioned "pregnancy brain". I didn't know about this and my hubby has been making smart ass comments about stupid stuff I've been doing :dohh: 

Jenny- Love the photos of your little chunky guy! :)

Afm, Hubby finally came home from training yesterday! And of course, he wanted to BD...and I wasn't too opposed to that idea myself ;) but I noticed after I was really sore down there all night. It felt like we'd been going at it all day or something. Is this normal? Have any of you felt extra sore down there after sex while pregnant?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I see the line too! Ooh I'm keeping it all crossed for Amos. Great that she's getting them done today.


----------



## tuckie27

Good luck to Amos :hugs: 
Tasha- I see the 2nd line!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Tasha...I see the line too so I'm sending you sticky :dust:

Amos...sending you doubling hcg :dust: in uterus :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## heart tree

They are going to scan Amos too so they can check her lining. So glad these doctors are taking care of her!

Tuckie, I didn't have sex until I was 17 weeks and that was only twice. I don't remember feeling sore. The orgasms made me cramp up and I didn't like that feeling. But I don't think what you are feeling is abnormal. I think there's a lot more blood flow to the area which can make you extra sensitive.


----------



## sara1

Tasha- I can see both those lines, even with the shadow! Congrats!

Sending all manner of sticky hcg :dust: to you Amos! Will be working for an update!

Heart- Love the Samba queen!

Tuckie- Glad to hear your dh is finally home. I'm afraid I can't help with the bd question... I've not had the pleasure since 3 days before my bfp :(


----------



## Amos2009

Still waiting.... Tick tock..tick tock. They upped my progesterone to twice daily just as a precaution


----------



## daviess3

Amos fab news xx
Tasha I see line congrats xx

Leec massive hugs to u as sum1 said earlier you really dont deserve this, I wish I could do something, but have hope my lovely xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Afm back bum pelvic pain! Can't sleep like been hit by a bus feel sicky an heartburn!! An feel like bump has popped, feel hugeeee!! An very very heavy. Just in time for my holiday, lol. Also I am suddenly petrified at the thought of birth absolutely petrified of injections needles pain!! Very scared at the thought!! I'm going on hols then looking into hypnobirthing for sure. X


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - so sorry you are still feeling crummy, our bums are literally a pain in the arse!! A holiday will do you good.

Tuckie - I have definitely been more sore after sex during pregnancy. I don't know if it is because we are bding less frequently, or if everything down there is just more sensitive, but I have noticed a difference for sure. I am getting more comfortable with sex now and so I guess we'll see if it eases up?

Amos - Sending love your way - how long before they give you results?

Tasha - I can see the lines :) Congrats mama x

Heart - Just wanted to say hi!!!

afm -trying to keep on task with homework. For every assignment finished I get to come back on here and say hi. You girls, and the fact that there is so much exciting news on here at the moment, are great motivation!!


----------



## jenny25

Can anyone recommend anything for sore feet my feet are aching its like be been walking around a day and the soles of my feet hurt Paul's already rubbed them but it's not worked :-( xxx


----------



## sara1

Oh Davies, sorry your feeling shite- still nothing a holiday in the sun won't cure. I've picked up a meditation cd which is a lead in to hynobirthing and I quite like it... It felt a bit new-agey for me at first but it really helps calm me down and keep me centered. 

Afm- I'm becoming addicted to my fetal doppler- seriously there is nothing cooler. I've got to stop using it before bed though... I get such a high from the heartbeat that I'm wide awake after:)


----------



## croydongirl

Jenny do you have any Epsom salts? Soaking my body in a warm bath with those dissolved in it works wonders, I bet a warm bowl of water with them in would be great for your feet. They are natural too :)

(I have heard soaking your body in epsom salt baths can help our girl parts heal faster after labour too - for future reference!)


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi right back at you Croy!

I've also read that a soak in Epsom salts can help keep the uterus calm. It's recommended for women who are having early contractions.

Davies, no one said pregnancy was glamorous! Sounds like you're experiencing the not so pretty side of it. Sorry babe!

Amos, I hope they get back to you soon with your numbers. I'm glad they are taking such good care of you though. 

Sara, I couldn't get enough of my doppler for a while. It's such a comfort before you can feel them. 

I swear, my baby never sleeps! She is constantly active. And she especially loves when I roll over in bed. She thinks it's party time. It's cute now, but the movements are getting much bigger. I'm scared about them starting to hurt. I'm not complaining though. I just love it.


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry lee :hugs:

Congrats Tasha!

Lovely scan Jen.

Sorry you're in pain Davies. I'm with ya honey!!

Amos, there's definitely progression with those tests :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else :wave:

Afm. Had my GT test today and it was horrible!! I'm over it now and eating some grandma's home made fruit cake yum yum!!


----------



## heart tree

Em, did you pass the test???


----------



## Embo78

I don't find out til Friday hon :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I've got my feet in a bucket of warm water with some radox it's honestly bliss mmmmmmmmmm 

Oh embo I have my gtt test on 23rd what is it they do ? Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Did you do the 1 hour test or the 3 hour test? I hope you pass. Roll on Friday!


----------



## Embo78

I had to not eat or drink anything from 10pm the night before test.
Got to appt at 10am. They took my blood. Then I drank the glucose drink (tested like weak orange cordial) Waited two hours. Had another blood test. 
Unfortunately for me I was absolutely knackered (up since 5). I stupidly wore a long sleeved, heavy cotton long sleeved shirt. It was soooo hot. I had to take my painkillers on an empty stomach so they made me nauseous and it took 45 minutes, two midwives and a doctor to get any blood from me because I was so dehydrated :(
I ended up being forced to lie down on a bed because I reacted quite badly an hour into the test. I was really shaky, cold sweats and nauseous :(
Just to add though, two other women had the test at the same time as me and were absolutely fine!!
After I got home, ate, drank and had a nap I was all good :)

Here's my war wound taken when I got home! It's worse now :(
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/42e86662.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Oh Em, that sounds awful. You had a different test than me. I could eat before mine, I went in, had the drink and an hour later they took my bloods. That was it. If I had failed, I would have had to do a test like yours. You poor thing!


----------



## jenny25

Oh gosh embo that sounds horrific :-( xx are you ok xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Embo- Good luck on your test, that looks pretty painful! :(

Croy- Thanks for letting me know you've experienced sore vag too! Haha! I wondered too if it was extra sore since we hadn't BD'd in a few weeks! 

Heart- For that quinoa chowder recipe you shared: if I used canned corn instead (lazy!), how many cups (or cans) would I use?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos2009 said:


> I need someone to talk me down off the ledge...how can I be positive when my tests keep looking like this? I don't have anymore FRER's except for the special one so I thought I would keep using the dollar store ones, because there SHOULD be a progression on those too. Here's todays:

I went through the exact same thing with those tests this pregnancy. They just didn't darken like I thought they should, but got my HCG checked and all was well. Try not to worry, hun. Its the tests, not you.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I think 2 cans would suffice. I'm telling you, it just won't be the same though. Fresh corn makes all the difference. BUT, it's still a super nutritious meal and low cal too.


----------



## tuckie27

Okay, well maybe I will do fresh then! I was just thinking the lazy way! :p


----------



## Tititimes2

Emb- yowza!!! For goodness sake, why are they torturing the pregnant lady?!?! That looks rough. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies. It's typical that I have the bad reaction and the other ladies found it a breeze!! Gav said he was very proud of me and supported me all the way. He even took the day off.
I thought he was being overprotective but I'm so glad he did now. There's no way I could've driven. It really took it out of me. So much so I slept three hours this aft.
I'm fine now though. I was a bit worried about Otto. He went crazy after the glucose drink but this evening he's been pretty quiet. I think it burned him out!
He's kicking up a storm now tho so it's all good x


----------



## Amos2009

Good gravy Embo! You poor thing. Glad you got through it and your OH was there to help. 

Davies- where are you going on holiday?

Omg...what else did I just read?? 

Tasha- I can definitely see those lines!!! 

So miss Raz and Lee being here....I even hate being a little bit excited for me because I hate it so badly for them. 

Ok...I know I read other things, but damn...just don't have a clue right now!

AFM- I just took another FRER and it looks good. It's official. Those dollar tests are shit. I am attaching one more picture and this will be the last one til I get my beautiful little Tweetie on a scan!!
 



Attached Files:







photo5.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## heart tree

Holy crap Amos, that is one crazy dark line! Especially for 14dpo! Throw those other tests away. They are seriously crap. I hate them for making you worry.

I miss having Raz and Lee here too. But you've had enough heartache in your life. You are allowed this joy for yourself. Please try to enjoy it.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Amos. You are well and truely up the duff!!!
I didn't get a line like that on a frer til I was about 20-21 dpo!!!


----------



## Amos2009

I also meant to add they are upping my progesterone to twice a day, and starting me on an estrogen patch twice a week. Anybody know anything about the patches???


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the dark lines Amos! Don't know anything about the patches though...SO happy for you and hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## sara1

Amos, your lines are fabulous!!!! I don't know anything about the patches, but my doctor has me on an estrogen pill... The estrogen helps your body to produce more progesterone and build up your lining. They put me on it when the found a small sub-chorionic bleed (basically a blood clot) which has since started to resolve. I can't really say it if has any side effects or not... I'm on so much stuff and pregnant to boot!

Also- I want to second what Heart said. I'm gutted for Lee and Raz, but overjoyed for you. These things aren't mutually exclusive. Let yourself be happy, you deserve it.


----------



## LeeC

We've all had heartache, some more than others. I don't expect anyone not to enjoy their pregnancy nor speak for me. I will be giving this forum a break for a while.


----------



## Tasha

LeeC said:


> We've all had heartache, some more than others. I don't expect anyone not to enjoy their pregnancy nor speak for me. I will be giving this forum a break for a while.

:hugs: I dont think any one meant to speak for you or upset you further hun. It is just that we feel gutted for you, we have been here watching your journey for so long now, and we want it bad for you and Raz, almost as bad as you do. We all care about you both, so very much :hugs:

I understand your need for space, we all be here if and when you need us :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Amos those are fantastic lines. I am so pleased for you.

AFM - my symptoms, apart from the need to wee, have upped and left :( Cant shake the feeling this is going to be a chemical. Logically I know I am 11dpo if I ovulated on the Sunday or 10dpo if it was the Monday, so it is too early, right?? Please someone tell me it is too early for symptoms to stay all the time x


----------



## Embo78

I agree Tasha. People care for you so much lee. They want this for you almost as much as they want it for themselves.

I understand needing a little bnb break. I did the same after my losses. It helped. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Tash you know it's sooooo early for symptoms to be consistent and strong! *takes off mummy hat* 
Try not to stress and worry too much (almost impossible I know!) I remember when I got my bfp, trying to have some positivity and faith in my body. Not sure if it made a difference but who knows :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

tasha , i never got much symptoms the only thing i had prior to the positive pregnancy test was howling at pat from eastenders dying and felt sick after breakfast on the day i got the positive test then it was nothing hun xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls, that was exactly what I needed to hear. 

How are you both?


----------



## jenny25

your welcome hun , yeah doing fine paul is away sorting something out he is on a interview for cheif steward for the olympic games i know its only short term but its something the job center are putting him through his sia badge if he gets the job so im keeping my fingers crossed he has over 10 years exp with working as a cheif steward at westham so i dont see him not getting the job xxx


----------



## Tasha

Everything crossed he gets it Jen. I know the company it is with, and hopefully it would lead to a more long term security thing. 

Here is todays picture, it is just eightenn hours after the one I showed you yesterday. 

https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/DSC00370.jpg

And top one is today's, bottom second one yesterday :happydance:

https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/DSC00371.jpg

Oh and they are much more pink in RL.


----------



## jenny25

im mega chuffed for you tasha xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Jen, we have been through hell together, it would be nice to think we could both have our rainbows before the new year. I cant believe the progression in twenty-four hours, even eighteen hours. Trying to surpress the little buzz of excitement I have in my tummy, but then think why should I?


----------



## Amos2009

Lee I sent you a PM if you are reading this :hugs:



Tasha...you are up the duff fo sho!

AFM- just had my second bloods done. Could call today to find out yesterdays but I might wait til tomorrow so I can find out both numbers. 
The ultrasound today showed a couple of retro endometrial myometrial cysts...she didn't seem concerned at all because they weren't in the lining? I don't know...this is my first go around with a cyst at all.


----------



## Tasha

I think I would do the same amos. There is no point getting hung on one number when it is comparing two that counts. As for cysts I've never had one, I would say not to worry because she wasnt, but that is easier said than done isnt it?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:wohoo: TEAM TASHA!:wohoo:


----------



## Tasha

Tracie87 said:


> :wohoo: TEAM TASHA!:wohoo:

:rofl: you nutter :kiss:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yes. I am. But...... I Love you so i dont care! :hangwashing:


----------



## Tasha

Love you too chick. Hope you're okay Tracie and Izzy too :flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yeah not bad. Poorly croup baby but shes happy rolling round my carpet lol.


----------



## hopeful23456

jen -that sounds like a cool job, at the olympics! 

amos - can't wait to hear the bloods - i can't believe you can wait until you get both! I would be insane about getting the first ones...

tasha - congrats! it's a nice line progression so far! way too early for consistent symptoms (was if you who asked)? WAY too early, they will even be inconsistent for a few weeks at least probably.

i have been stalking on my phone, didn't have time to post, don't remember alot!

oh - davies - that pain sounds horrible

Jen - hope your feet feel better! 

heart - can't wait for your next scans and then hoping you can get out even more

embo - was it you that had that bruise pic? ouch! glad gav was there to help out!

had my appt this morning, heartbeats around 148 each
baby A (girl) 2lb 1oz baby B (boy) 2 lb 4 oz
cervix - 3.2 (was really happy about that one too)
i have a biophysical scan next week, first one, they look at practice breathing, movement and stuff (not sure what all they look at)


----------



## petitpas

Tasha and Amos, I'm loving the progression! Keep it coming :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> Afm back bum pelvic pain! Can't sleep like been hit by a bus feel sicky an heartburn!! An feel like bump has popped, feel hugeeee!! An very very heavy. Just in time for my holiday, lol. Also I am suddenly petrified at the thought of birth absolutely petrified of injections needles pain!! Very scared at the thought!! I'm going on hols then looking into hypnobirthing for sure. X

I remember the fear when I had my first (not that it doesn't come in subsequent pregnancies, but the first is always the worst). The fear of labor made actual labor much worse. I had read books and watched videos about all the horrors, I thought it always took forever and that once you got to the pushing stage you still had a couple hours to go. So not true. My first took 5 1/2 hours from the first contraction to "Hello Baby". Once I hit the pushing stage Baby was born in 5 minutes. The fear made the pain unbearable, had I known it was almost over I would have done much better. 

Don't worry, hun. If you focus on what your body is doing when in labor then it doesn't "hurt" nearly as much. When you think about a contraction as your muscle tightening, its not nearly as scary. You can feel your body working and you can tell about how far along in labor you are. BTW, if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer. Nothing is too personal. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

baby boy (didn't get a good pic of the girl) his mouth was open for a second and we got the pic


croy and davies - welcome to third tri!!!!!!

embo - happy 26 weeks yesterday!

jen - happy 21 weeks yesterday!

amos- happy 4 weeks!


----------



## jenny25

Aww beautiful hopeful xxxx

Well he has a interview Tuesday at 10am im so happy for him yay xx

On another note my hall carpet was too be delivered either Tuesday or today and nope nothing :-( so Paul is going to find out what's happening not much to report really finishing decorating I got my massive baby bundle from eBay today I'm so delighted in truly stocked up for him as a newborn xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow...I love seeing scan pics!!!

Jen- that is cool...I would love to have something to do with the Olympics!


----------



## hopeful23456

jen - i just got new carpet installed yesterday - it's so much work to clean up after it! can't wait for the new carpet smell to be gone

anyone got cankles? tree trunks? elephant legs? they started to get bad a week or so ago


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks Amos and hopeful xxx

He loves a this stuff xx

We still have the new carpet smell in aarrons room and it's been down 3 or so weeks our hall carpet is coming tomorrow at 10 so then it's just the bedroom too do I feel like I'm still going in circles trying too sort the house up if I clean one bit the last bit I get done is a mess urgh and it's me just tidying up I've pushed hubby too finish wall papering the bathroom so we can do our room and have the house finished I need too order another wardrobe and chest of drawers and something too store the baby's clothes in I've had too put all te baby's stuff in a suitcase it's bursting at the brim so I don't know if I should look at baby furniture for aarrons room or storage drawers for ours what would you guys recommend xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww thats a lovely picture Hopeful! Oh dear those cankles arent good, Im sure they will just be temporary tho! All worth it for the outcome!

Im so happy ladies I had my 9 weeks scan today and again was worried sick before I went in but there was no need to be. The baby is measuring at 9+3 and was so clear to see, it then started jumping around and wiggling..so adoreable. Its really starting to sink in that its a little person in there.
I have another scan next Thursday and Im also booked in for my big 12 week scan on 23rd May.
I also have to see my consultant then with regards to stopping progesterone. He wants me to stop it at 12 weeks but Im kind of scared to due to my double womb/didelphys. Ive read people advise that you should stay on it with this to stop bleeding from the other side and also premature labour. We shall see what he says.

Congratulations Tasha thats brilliant news that your joining here too x


----------



## heart tree

Busy day today. Will check in properly later. Just wanted to say a massive congrats to Just! This is about to be your longest pregnancy. How wonderful!

Hopeful those are big babies! Congrats! No cankles for me. 

Tasha great lines!

Amos I thought they were supposed to do bloods every other day. Looking forward to the results. 

Happy 3rd tri Davies and Croy!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## sara1

Wow- Tons of great news today!

Tasha- That's a fabulous progression in just 18 hours! You are well and truly preggers!

Amos- I'm impressed! You've got super human control with those beta numbers! I know it's the relation between the two that counts but I'd never have the patience... I'd be stalking the lab tech!

Hopeful- Lovely pic! Great to hear that everything sounds right on track. About the cankles... Girl you're pregnant with twins! If you don't have cankles who will! Seriously though, my sister had them something fierce with her first... went up two shoe sizes as well. Her ankles went right down after she had the baby but her shoe size never recovered...

Just- Superduper psyched for you girl! Did you get a pic for us???? 

afm- Had a nice cry on hubby's shoulder for no apparent reason... feel loads better now... I'm a nutcase!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I did get two pics, sorry I keep promising to put them on here but Im hopeless with setting up the scanner and my husbands away. What I'll try and do is take a picture of the scans and get them on, one from 6,8 and 9 weeks!


----------



## hopeful23456

CONGRATS JUST! 

sara - glad you had a good cry, i cry about every day for some reason or another and will join the nutcase club!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Makes me glad you've said about crying! I feel so tearful and emotional most days, easily upset at things..dam hormones haha


----------



## puppycat

Tasha :wohoo: you go girl!!

Damn and blast, I saw cankles but can't remember whose :dohh: - yes I get cankles too but I think it's fairly normal as long as it's not hands/face :shrug:

AFM DH standing for election today so we're having a curry, putting Laura to bed an then going out to the count. Going to be a long night!!

Baby wriggling loads too!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Just!! Can't wait to see pics! 

Heart- my doc is going to be out of the country all next week, so he wanted to eyeball my beginning numbers before he leaves....(he loves me!)


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohhh Amy how exciting I take it FB is off limits :). Really hope this is it for you now 

And congrats Tasha really hope its your turn too, there is so many positive stories on this thread I really hope people get some comfort xxxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yes Heather- no FB please~~~ :) How are you???


----------



## croydongirl

Morning everyone, or afternoon I guess
Just got back from the docs for my glucose test. I had the fruit punch flavor, just tasted like red gatorade or something, not as bad as I was anticipating but it was easier to drink it cold for sure. Now have to wait and see. Result should be back tomorrow or Monday, but she said if I didn't hear from them things are all good. So now I don't want them to call me!!

Had all the info about signs of pre term labor to look out for, and how to check the baby is moving enough if he seems quiet, and then she started talking about finding a doctor for the baby to sign off before he can be discharged, so we have to start doing that! Crazy.

She also said that really anytime after 4th of July could be fine for me to give birth, so not to worry too much if I went into labor after that date. That's a month before the due date so i am not expecting him to show up early but it gives me peace to think that I only have to make it a couple more months and then if he came it could be fine :)

Also so wanted us to start talking about the type of birth control we wanted to use afte the baby to prevent another pregnancytoo soon. Geesh, I hadn't even thought about that, we have been ttc for so long we haven't thought about birth control in years. Hubby got pretty squirmy in his seat as this older lady (the doc) began talking about our sex life, and how after the baby and the 6 week check up we should make sure to schedule intimate time together to make sure it doesn't get forgotten haha!

Anyway, I need to catch up on all the news, but it all looks pretty exciting ladies!! Tasha and Amos, I am thrilled that things are looking good for you - Tasha I didn't really have any symptoms until 6 or 7 weeks. Every now and then i would notice I needed to pee more frequently, but I was intentionally drinking way more water than usual too so ti could have just been that :)

Happy 3rd tri Davies!! Hope your bum/back pain is easing. I had a rough evening with it yesterday but last night baby much have moved or something because I slept great. Hoping the same for you girl!

Truly can't believe I am here already.


----------



## fluffyblue

Im good hun enjoying my last throws of babyhood with Ollie he is turning into a real toddler now but he is so good, sleeps 12 hours, self settles, eats and plays very well he is a good little man just got to keep behind him cus he is soooo mischevious !!

My baby days are over now im too old lol but wouldnt have changed it. Having a 19 year old and 1 year old is quite weird!


----------



## daviess3

Mom2 thank you for your advice/insight, I am just sooo nervous I'm not good with pain or needles, so epidural scares me but do does pain, an my sister was induced as 2weeks late then she had to be induced for 3 days!!! Her labour was about 12 hours with ventouse delivery an epidural didn't work this is why I'm scared I saw her give birth!! I thought she was gonna die!! Honestly did!! But I no its coming I'm trying to be positive about it an channel my thinking into the end result! But I obviously haven't experienced pain like it before, so like you say you don't no what to expect! X

Hopeful my legs are swelling but I have lymphodema so I'm probe to holding fluid, but I have noticed my legs are bad already. X

Croy happy 3rd tri!! Flying by right? My back has been achey this evening an where I feel my belly has popped I feel like its heavy? X

Tasha lovely progression line congrats x

Amos I'm going to Cyprus on Sunday feel bit nervous now, I met a lady today that went into labour at 30 weeks an had her bubs, he was fine just bit little! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Sooo pleased you got your bfp tasha congrats Hun!!!
Great scan just, this is your keeper for sure!
Happy 3rd tri Davies and croy what a milestone!! Congrats to everyone moving up a week today!
Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

And never.....wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow...vag day and your wedding day!!!!!! Enjoy it gorgeous lady!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Never, all the best for tomorrow. Just, big congrats, so pleased your scan went well. 
Happy third tri ladies!!! So happy for you all. 
Happy 4 weeks Amos, you are exactly a week behind me. Heart, your progesterone is giving me a Californian pregnancy! My symptoms are nonexistent until about 5 pm then bam I feel nauseous and my boobs swell up and get sore. Someone in my journal from California said its 9 am in California at 5pm here, so I've put it down to my Californian progesterone!
And guess what I got? I popped into my local shop on the way home from work and Jammie Dodgers are on Buy 1 Get 2 free! So I got Jammie, toffee and chocolate dodgers. Mmmm. 
Hopeful, sorry about the cankles, get your hubby to massage them!
Hi Davies, Sara, Jen, Mon, Croy, Pip and everybody else.


----------



## sara1

Mismig, 'California pregnancy' you crack me up! :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

MrsM - I had the same with my m/s, I was fine all day but around 4 o'clock the nausea and fatigue just hit like a brick. 
Sorry you're feeling rough :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks, it's been fairly mild so far apart from Tuesday doing a massage at work and thought I was going to faint. I'm expecting it to step up though.


----------



## sara1

Never- Have a wonderful wedding/V- day tomorrow!!!


----------



## Amos2009

MrsM- :haha::haha::haha:

Happy V and W day Never!!! :wedding:

Davies- Cyprus! I'm so jealous of all you across the pond that get to go to exotic locations!!

AFM- got my numbers back. I panicked a little but now that I'm home and researched it, everything's fine. Starting out lower than I would like, but it's rising. 14dpo 69.6 then 16 hours later it was 86.9. So based on my calculator its doubling at 49 hour rate which is good. Progesterone was over 20 so I think that's all good. Come on Monday and big number, big number!!


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant Amos :thumbup: 49 hour double rate is excellent :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Keeping everything crossed for a great big fat juicy number Amos, looking good so far! Got my first appointment date through today just for booking in, 28th May. I'll get my scan about 3 weeks later. It's gonna feel like the longest wait in the history of time for me!


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome Amos! I like this calculator- It says you are even above average!

https://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator

Nsn- have a great day tomorrow! Congrats!

Mrsm- hilarious- calif pregnancy :)

Croy- cant wait until you are done with school! Will be nice to not think about tests anymore. Hope the glucose results are good and you can find out soon!


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - Thanks, I can't wait to be done either. I will have a few classes left to take after the baby is born but I will take at least one and maybe a couple of trimesters off and then take them one at a time online so I can study in the evenings. Something tells me I will have lots of time for reading while I am breast feeding - maybe my grades will even go up? ha ha!

Amos - those numbers are great. I know that you would have loved huge numbers but I wanted to encourage you with my numbers, at 11dpo I was only 28 and then at 13dpo I was 86, after that it started climbing much more. Low starting numbers make beautiful babies just as much as high numbers!!


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. I'm so glad you figured out your numbers Amos. They are spot on. Now you can have a nice weekend. 

MrsM, the California pregnancy is obviously working for me. Maybe you'll have a surfer baby! 

I just had two coworkers come to visit, chat and gossip. It was great. But now I'm exhausted. I won't be on much tomorrow as I have my doctors appointment then have to call clients. Will try to catch up tomorrow night. 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Amos2009

Ooh Hopeful- me likey that calculator too LOL

MrsM- hate you have to wait so long :( That's just cruel. 

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats to you 3rd Tri ladies! That is amazing!!! 

Amos- That's a great doubling rate! :)

Never- Congrats on your pending nuptials and V-Day! Double the reasons to celebrate!

Hopeful- Such a cute shot of your little guy! Loved it!

I know I'm still in my paraniod stage and riddle you ladies with questions here, but I've got another! ;) Have any of you experienced a vibration sensation down in your lower abdomen??? The last couple nights when I was laying down I felt this weird feeling it was quick and sorta like a vibrating or twitching feeling. All the times I felt it it felt quite low and usually to the left side, but once I felt it towards the middle. Of course I over analyze every little thing I feel and think it's always bad :dohh: but I've never felt anything like it, it was strange. Any ideas?


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- I have no clue about that vibrating feeling? Its probably too early for you to feel LO.
I think I did have muscle twitches though. When I first felt kicks they felt like twitches but that wasn't until maybe 17 wks or so? Can't remember now!
I don't think it's anything to worry about though!


----------



## sara1

Morning all :hi:

Amos- Your numbers look perfect! can't wait to see your next on Monday.

Tuckie- I haven't had any experience with something like that but it sounds like your muscles are just stretching and making room...

Happy Milestone day to everyone who's moving up a day today and a huge :yipee: hip-hip hurray :yipee: to this weeks new 3rd-tri'ers 

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday!


----------



## bumpyplease

Sara when did u get to 10 weeks, seems to be flying by....prob not for you though! Congrats honey!!
Congrats on everyone moving up a week today and special congrats to heart on reaching 3rd tri and nsn on vag day!!!! You're getting married today lalalalala!


----------



## jenny25

Morning everyone xxx

Good luck today never your going to be a beautiful bride xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Have a lovely day never an congrats on v day x
Heart yay 3rd tri!! X

Amos fab doubling time congrats xx

Morning Jen I was up at 330-6 couldn't sleep fell back to sleep about 6-630 am tired got lots to do!! X


----------



## petitpas

Never's go-ing to the chapel and she's go-nna get ma-ha-harried, go-ing to the chapel today! lalala... 
Happy wedding and vagina day today! :yipee:

Mrs, I'm loving your California dreams pregnancy :cloud9:

Hopeful, :blush:, I giggled at your elephant cankles. How horrible of me! :blush:
Hope you get to rest and put those animals up every so often.

Happy week change day today, especially those hopping and skipping into third tri! How cool is that?! :happydance:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

NSN Have an amazing wedding day, how exciting xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ladies, Im having the most disturbed sleeps. I wake up every night roasting hot and struggle to get back asleep. Yesterday the nurse said to me "are you finding the progesterone is making you warm and eating more"..it all makes sense now that it must be the cyclogest. She said that several people on it have commented about it!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah thank you all :blush:

Can not believe I'm more exited about V day today rather than getting married :rofl:

Don't know about beautiful bride :wacko: jeans and a top and might just put some make up on :dohh: I'm not a girly girl in the slightest :haha:

Pip, tuckie, Sara, heart and me for new weeks :wohoo:

:hi: to everyone

XxX


----------



## Amos2009

Happy V and W day Never! 

Happy 3rd tri to my buddy Heart! Wow girl....you're almost there!!!!

Just- I've always had that problem with progesterone. That and crazy ass dreams....


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah that aswell, I have the most bizarre vivid dreams. Im glad to know its quite normal then thanks!
Its good to see your ticker on Amos, a little poppy seed ahh! Your HCG numbers seem perfectly normal bytheway for being so early on, nothing to worry about!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh i meant to say amos your numbers sound fine hun, ive got a good feeling about this one.

love the ticker and the PMA x


----------



## hopeful23456

happy third tri Heart! can you believe it? 

happy v day and w day nsn!

happy 10 weeks sara! it's flying by!

happy 35 weeks pip! i wanted everyone to get a laugh from the cankles!! ;)

just - my sleep hasn't been good the entire time! apparently it's getting us ready to not get any sleep with babies here. i used to have to eat (triscuits) and pee each time i was up, now i just need to pee each time.

hope everyone is doing well! you feeling more confident amos? you are pregnant!!!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 3rd tri heart!!!

NSN - Congrats! What a special day :)

Hopeful - Sorry about the cankles. I get them if I am standing for too long, but you have a whole extra person to be carrying around!


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone- Had a bit of a disagreement with dh today, it's a little complicated, but I could use some advice. It's looking like he'll have another 3 weeks trip in the summer, probably the 1st three weeks in August. I just can't face staying by myself in Athens for such a long period again... especially as I won't be teaching and everyone will be out of town at that time. So I thought I'd fly out to NY and spend some time there. Dh, said he was 'frankly surprised' that I'd even consider it after all the difficuties we've had and why in the world would I take the risk. He didnt use the word selfish, but I felt it implied. Of course he will leave the final decision up to me, assuming my doctor gives me the go ahead to travel (and this is not exacty a given). So I guess I have two issues. One is medical- is it safe to travel given my clotting issues. The research I've done seems to point to yes but I'd love to hear any comments/info any of you might have. The second is personal but I'd like to hear what you all think- Is this a selfish thing to even consider? Maybe it is, but I'm having trouble getting any real perspective on it... I know I'll be miserable at home in Athens for such a long stint with everyone away, but it's not exactly the end of the world. If I go to NY I'll get a chance to see friends and relatives etc, and it's not as if I wont have access to high quality medical care there if necessary, but it does involve a 10 hour flight each way. 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Amos2009

I'm feeling pretty good...getting minor cramping and stretching, which I know is normal, but with my history, you know.....counting down til this work day is over!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - that's so tough. Firstly I do not think it is selfish of you to want to have company for while he is gone 3 weeks is a long time especially when you will be lovely and pregnant by then.

I don't have clotting issues but personally I do not feel comfortable flying anywhere while pregnant. I am a worrier and I know I wouldn't forgive myself if something bad happened - even if it wasn't flying related I know I would always wonder. But the doctor has said it was fine - and if you are cleared to fly you have to trust your heart. Lots of the ladies on here fly without any problems at all, so if you feel ok about flying and that the trip would be good for your system, it sounds like it would be, then if the Dr says its ok. Go for it! 
If the doc doesn't clear you, or so you don't have to travel, could you consider having some friends or family fly to be with you? 

I wonder if some of his fear is that he wouldn't be able to be with you if something happened. Guys can sometimes say things in weird ways when they are actually trying to protect us.

Amos - that cramping and stretching is totally normal, but it freaked us all out at the time too :) Welcome to PARL normal!!


----------



## sara1

Amos, - Those cramps are just there to stress you out! Seriously... I think I went a little nuts in the beginning because of them (as opposed to my present, rational, calm, collected self :haha:). Your body is just adjusting. I know it's really hard to relax, but everything sounds like it's progressing perfectly:) And it's FRIDAY!


----------



## Embo78

Sara, I would definitely fly out to be with friends and family. Especially if you're going to be on your own for three months. That's a long time ESP when pregnant.
That's just me though. It's a personal decision x


----------



## sara1

Embo78 said:


> Sara, I would definitely fly out to be with friends and family. Especially if you're going to be on your own for three months. That's a long time ESP when pregnant.
> That's just me though. It's a personal decision x

 Thankfully only three weeks, but still it's a very only time! How's your spd? Did you have any luck with the physical therapist?


----------



## Amos2009

Sara- it is a tough decision. I'm kinda on the same line of thinking as Croy. I would be a worrier just to fly. But that's just me. I definitely understand you not wanting to be along though. Although I would LOVE it if my DH would give me a break for 3 weeks HAHAHAHA....glad he can't read this.


----------



## sara1

Amos, You'd be surprised... it's funny, I love the space when he goes for about 3 days... having the house to myself, being a bit more of a slob etc. but then it gets lonely fast. Then suddenly my strong independent self is wallowing on the couch with a laptop, the TV, a book and a bag of cheetoes too depressed to do anything productive. Pathetic!


----------



## Embo78

Whoops! Sorry I misread!! Hmmm three weeks! I think I'd still go. It'll be nice to catch up with friends and family.

Unfortunately my appt was cancelled. I still haven't had a call to say when my new appt is.

On the plus side I don't have gestational diabetes :) they didn't call and the midwife said if I don't hear by Friday I passed the test yay :) :) :)


----------



## sara1

Great news on the glucose test Embo! Congrats!


----------



## croydongirl

Great news on the glucose test Emby! Please send some of those good test-passing vibes my way. I am hoping _not_ to hear from my doctor today or Monday! ha ha!


----------



## Embo78

Sending the vibes your way croy :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on passing embo 

Sara- im scared to fly in general so I wouldnt go ;) but I hope to make it to Europe some day and just suck it up. 
Pip should give you advice too as she has clotting issues and did travel I think?

I thought too, could someone come and visit? But if the dr says ok then it's ok. 

Amos- I hear ya on getting a dh break! Lol

Croy I think you will pass too!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats on passing Embo! 

You steroid chicks- did I hear you say at one time the steroids masks your symptoms? No, I'm not ss, I just want to know if I'm totally making that up LOL


----------



## sara1

I think the steroids can mitigate the morning sickness. I've still been nauseous, but my steroid induced desire to eat 'everything in the house' is far more pressing! Also I didn't really have any ms till about 6 weeks


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - Hubs and I are taking a trip to England in November. Baby will be little but I am hoping that concentrating on him will be a good distraction for me - I used to be fine travelling but now I can get pretty ba anxiety about it. Usually I just zone out for the whole time, which I obviously won't be able to do this time. Hoping the little guy will take my mind off it! I am sure you will make it to Europe one day - It's beautiful. Even though I am biased! ha ha!

Thanks for the good test wishes. I am hoping its an easy A! ha ha!

afm - Yesterday I started to feel like some of my pelvic muscles or the top of my legs has been pulled. And this morning I am even more sore. Not sure if it is the result of bding Monday night? Not like it was particularly energetic or anything, I don't usually notice after effects! ha ha! 
Today and for the next few day the Starbucks by us are having Frappuccino happy hour from 3-5. I am going with another preggo friend. Its fun to have a happy hour I can still take advantage of!
It's funny, at the doctors appointment yesterday she started talking about birth control and told us we should start thinking about what we want to do. Hubby said, "it wouldn't be terrible if we got pregnant quickly after" and all I could think was "I need to have a holiday season when i can drink before we even think about knocking me up again! 

We will certainly be preventing for many, many months after the birth. Who knows if we will ever be blessed with another pregnancy, but I can be certain that I don't want to even try right away! Our close friends have boys less than 12 months apart because they believed that you couldn't get pregnant if you were breastfeeding so we will learn from them and take care!


----------



## croydongirl

Amos - It's hard to know the impact of steroids because I only took them for first tri, so I am sure I would have been feeling worse then anyway, but I think they made my nausea and fatigue worse. Both of them reduced pretty much as I stopped taking them.


----------



## sara1

croydongirl said:


> . Hubby said, "it wouldn't be terrible if we got pregnant quickly after" and all I could think was "I need to have a holiday season when i can drink before we even think about knocking me up again!

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos - I didn't get ms, just had to lay down and rest most of the time, some dizziness but no puking and boobs weren't that sore either, I think it masked my symptoms, in a good way. I think I even asked pip at the time about the boobs not being sore. Other times I was preg they would hurt really bad. 

Anyone really emotional about telling people you are preg? I can't tell someone without tearing up, in a good way... I still just can't believe it.


----------



## sara1

hopeful23456 said:


> Anyone really emotional about telling people you are preg? I can't tell someone without tearing up, in a good way... I still just can't believe it.

I'm bursting with the news, I can't keep it in!!! I know we should've waited till I'm out of 1st tri but we started telling everyone last week. I want to tell the florist, the checkout girl, the taxi driver.... No tears though, I'm like a giddy school girl!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful that's lovely. Sara if the doc says its ok I think you should go.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Sara, I personally wouldn't go but that's because I am a worrier and because I do enjoy being home alone so I would have fun. But if your Dr. says its OK and you want to go I don't see why not.

As for me, I am practically 38 weeks today (1 day away) and both my specialist and regular Dr. agree that they don't want me going past 39 weeks. So... if I have not gone into labor by next Friday I will be induced. So by next weekend at the latest I will be holding my little Alyssa!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon- cant believe she is going to be here! Seems like just last month I was looking at a legs on the wall for a bfp avatar!


----------



## filipenko32

Mon that is amazing, can't wait!!! :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Mon - such exciting news!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Mon!! :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Mon- That's amazing! Can't wait!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you ladies! I still can't believe that it's all real. It struck me on the way home today, by next weekend I will be holding my daughter, I'm going to have a daughter! My God, how wonderful and crazy all at once. Thank God for all you wonderful women who keep eachother and me going. This place has been such a great support system for me. I've seen others graduate before me and it was such an inspiration, gave me such hope. I hope that Alyssa's birth reminds you all that your babies are just around the corner!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How exciting Mon!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> Mom2 thank you for your advice/insight, I am just sooo nervous I'm not good with pain or needles, so epidural scares me but do does pain, an my sister was induced as 2weeks late then she had to be induced for 3 days!!! Her labour was about 12 hours with ventouse delivery an epidural didn't work this is why I'm scared I saw her give birth!! I thought she was gonna die!! Honestly did!! But I no its coming I'm trying to be positive about it an channel my thinking into the end result! But I obviously haven't experienced pain like it before, so like you say you don't no what to expect! X
> 
> Hopeful my legs are swelling but I have lymphodema so I'm probe to holding fluid, but I have noticed my legs are bad already. X
> 
> Croy happy 3rd tri!! Flying by right? My back has been achey this evening an where I feel my belly has popped I feel like its heavy? X
> 
> Tasha lovely progression line congrats x
> 
> Amos I'm going to Cyprus on Sunday feel bit nervous now, I met a lady today that went into labour at 30 weeks an had her bubs, he was fine just bit little! X

I know exactly how you feel! You won't find a bigger wuss when it comes to pain then me. :haha: Getting an epidural scared the crap out of me! They say its painful and you have to be perfectly still, even during hard labor. It took me until #5 to finally get an epidural. They were nice and gave it to me at 3cm, it didn't hurt at all. Actually I had an interesting reaction, it tickled! It really did! The doc said she hadn't heard of it tickling before, but it did to me. Not so bad that I had a hard time keeping still, just a bit. 
I bet that was scary watching your sister. I watched my mom give birth to my younger sister when I was 9, that stayed with me and fed my fears for sure! 
I was induced at 2 weeks overdue with both #3 and #4. Both my inductions went very smoothly and very quickly. Once they broke my water my babies came in under an hour. So I pray your labors more closely resemble mine than your sister's. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Amos, my doctor said that steroids can mask pregnancy symptoms and several doctors told me that prednisolone can be prescribed for bad ms. I personally still felt nauseous but didn't throw up until I stopped taking the pills.

Sara, the professor I saw at St Mary's (who is a specialist in clotting) told me to avoid any unnecessary flights (I was flying with work quite a bit) and wrote this into my treatment plan. In theory, you should be protected against clots with the heparin and your baby is protected with the aspirin. In practice, who knows :shrug:

I can't even tell you whether that advice was for first tri only or the whole pregnancy. So, apart from flying home on a European flight one day after my bfp I did not fly anywhere this pregnancy.

My local consultant didn't seem to mind about me flying later on so I think it depends on who you speak to as to whether they find it risky or not. Your doctor seems pretty conservative - maybe leave it up to him to make a decision?

I think the idea of maybe having a friend visit you in Greece is quite appealing. Do you think anyone (your mum perhaps?) would have the time to come?

On a different topic, I gave promised to make DH spanakopite. Do you have a recipe you can recommend?


----------



## heart tree

Hey gals. I'm finally done with my doctor and work and have some time to catch up. 

I had a good doctor's appointment today. My doctor was really excited that I made it out of the "scary weeks" of 24-26 weeks. She doesn't like seeing babies come out at that gestation. I still think 27 weeks would be scary, but was encouraged by her enthusiasm. She said my ultrasound report from 3 weeks ago was 2.8-3.0 cervix length. Odd, because they told me 2.6. Regardless, she feels it is at a good length and stable. My blood pressure was perfect, the fundal height was right on track at 27, baby's heart rate was 160. I only gained one pound from 3 weeks ago, but she wasn't concerned. I've put on enough weight already that it's not an issue. She said all the movements I'm feeling from the baby on my cervix are normal. So are the sharp pains in my vag. She seemed encouraged that I was going to carry this baby to term! 

I asked about kick counts. She said 4 kicks in an hour, once a day are fine. I laughed. I get 4 kicks in a minute several times a day. My baby is breakdancing as I type this.

I had some co-workers come visit yesterday to gossip about work and keep me company. It was great. I'm really enjoying this bed rest where I can actually be a little active. It's kind of the best of both worlds! 

Sara, I personally decided not to fly during my pregnancy. I hate flying with a passion. I knew I would be too stressed. I think it's a personal call once you know what your doctor recommends. Like the other ladies, I was going to suggest having people come visit you. Damn, if I wasn't having a baby in August, I'd come visit you! Happy 10 weeks by the way.

I have to go back and read again. I read everything this morning and now I can't remember a thing. 

So glad it's the weekend. Does anyone have any good plans?


----------



## heart tree

Tasha any more lines for us to ogle? I need to ogle something and Amos is done showing us lines.

Andrea, I hope you had a fab wedding and your husband makes a woman out of you tonight. Happy vagina day!

Tuckie, I had weird vibrations a lot before I was pregnant, but never noticed them when I was pregnant. I used to google it and never found anything. I highly doubt you&#8217;d feel the baby so early, but who knows? I wouldn&#8217;t worry about it as long as it&#8217;s not really painful. Happy 11 weeks. So close to the 2nd tri now!

Bumpers, I missed your 16 week milestone. Amazing!

Pip, 20 days until Ducky is born? That&#8217;s half the time that Noah was on his ark! Happy 35 weeks.

Just, I had night sweats a lot when I was on the progesterone. I&#8217;m still pretty warm when I sleep, but it&#8217;s much better now. 

Amos, you know it&#8217;s normal to have those cramps, but of course it is scary. Just keep reminding yourself that you are having a good day today. No blood, no major cramping. You are pregnant today!

Croy, my doc asked me about birth control 10 weeks ago. She said they like women to wait at least a year after giving birth, but preferably 3 years! I can&#8217;t even think about birth control right now. I can&#8217;t even think about sex right now. 

Em, great news that you don&#8217;t have GD! Bad news that your appointment got canceled! The nerve. Don&#8217;t they understand a woman in pain? 

Hopeful, I don&#8217;t think I have any more people to tell that I&#8217;m pregnant. And it&#8217;s pretty obvious when you look at me. The tears don&#8217;t come for me when I think about it though. I think you&#8217;re just extra hormonal with two in there! Seriously, it&#8217;s sweet that you get teary. It is pretty unbelievable! 

Mon, amazing news! I can&#8217;t believe she&#8217;s almost here. Congrats!

Whoa, that was a lot of catching up to do. I think I need a jammie dodger now.


----------



## hopeful23456

I was thinking about Jammie dodgers a couple hours ago after seeing strawberry jam in the fridge!

Glad your appt went well heart!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - we made your chowder for dinner it was deliciois! We will be making that again for sure. and I am so glad I listened and used fresh corn, just tasted so amazing! But I am a little sad that the weather here was suitable for soup today! ha ha. It is supposed to get to 70 on Monday but we'll see!


----------



## sara1

Thanks to everybody for your input. I really appreciate it. My mother has offered to come out, and I think that will probably be the route I take, though dh and I need to talk it through. I'm not comfortable leaving things 'hanging in the air' 

Heart- Sounds like you had a fantastic Dr appt. at 2.8-3.0 your cervical measurements don't really seem too short. Are they modifying your bedrest at all? 

Petit- Spanikopita recipe coming right up. Enjoy!

Spoiler
This looks lonlg and complicated, but it's really not... mostly it's just me trying to explain it because I never had it written out.

You have to decide if you're going to make your own pyllo dough. Personally I only do this when company is coming, but you can get very high quality ready made phyllo dough in Greece. The paper thin dough which you usually find in American grocery stores is not traditionally used for savory pies, but only for sweets. If you can find something thicker that would be best. I'm including a phyllo dough recipe just in case... It's not as hard as you might think and the result is much much better

For the dough:
1 kilo flour
1/2 cup olive oil
4 tbs vinegar
salt
water as needed

For the filling:
1 kilo fresh washed spinach chopped
3 onions chopped
2 large leeks chopped
a handful of fresh dill chopped
1/2 kilo crumbled feta
2 eggs beaten
1/4 cup milk
olive oil


Mix 3/4 of the flour with the oil, vinegar and salt in a large bowl. Slowly ad water and knead until you've formed a dough which no is no longer sticking to your hands. Cut the dough into 4 pieces and form 4 balls. Coat each ball with a little flour and leave in the boawl with a towel over it. 

In a large skillet lightly saute the onions and leeks in olive oil for about 15 minutes. Add spinach (you'll have to do this a little at a time as it won't fit all at once,you just want to soften the spinach up and remove any excess liquid. Once you've done this (strain if necessary) transfer to a bowl and mix in all the other ingredients except the milk. Use your hands to get it really well mixed.

Brush an oven dish with olive oil. I use deep one that came with the oven, but European ovens are smaller than American ones so use your judgement. 

Now roll out your dough using the remaining flour and a rolling pin as thin as you can... it will not be paper thin, about 2mm. Place in the baking dish, brush with olive oil and cover with second piece. You want the edges to come over the sides of the dish so you and tuck it around the filling after. Add filling evenly, and cover with last two sheets of dough, coating them with olive oil in between. Tuck in the top pieces and roll any extra dough from the bottom pieces towards the middle (Think the outside of a pizza crust/or quiche) Score the top with a knife into pieces ( don't cut all the way through) and brush lightly with milk. Bake at 180c for about an hour. 

Let it cool for 30 minutes before you cut and serve.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, I mainly teared up in earlier pregnancy when breaking the news. Now I don't have to tell people anymore. In fact, I think I'm hard as nails these days as I hardly ever cry at all! :shrug:

Heart, I love that your doctor is making all the right noises. Hopefully, you can relax a lot more now. I know that for me reaching 28 weeks was quite crucial as I read somewhere that that is where most premies not only survive but can be quite healthy, too. Your doctor has more accurate information than my having read something somewhere so if she is feeling more comfortable now then that is :thumbup:

Sara, thanks for the recipe! I can manage that, I'm pretty sure. I just read it out to DH and he was wondering whether I needed to add nutmeg?
As for the filo pastry, we have a Turkish grocery store nearby and they stock that so I will take the easy option.
Yumm! I am planning on making enough to freeze some for after the birth so we get to eat it twice! :happydance:

By the way, I LOVE flying and travelling so not being able to jet off anywhere at a whim has been really really hard for me. Luckily, we are close enough to France to be able to take the car. Last summer as we didn't know whether I would be pregnant or not we planned a road trip through France and Germany. It worked out well for us but you can't exactly drive from Greece to the US, can you!

One day in the not so distant future we'll be bringing ducky to Greece (we have a lot of Greek friends) so hopefully we can meet up for a frappé in Athens and show off our babies to each other :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Petit- For some reason I was sure you were in the States... no idea why really?
Let me know if it turns out ok! They use nutmeg in the cheese pies- not, as far as I know, in the spinach ones. And you must absolutely bring Ducky here for frappe and other classics of hellenic culture :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

God I love Greece. You are making me daydream of sunny skies blue seas and delicious food.


----------



## sara1

Currently accepting visitors!


----------



## heart tree

Morning ladies! It's 8am. It's going to be a summer day here today. Hubby left early to play golf with a friend. I'm lying in my sun filled bed room, catching up with B&B and reading my book. The baby is active. It's a lovely day. I love the quiet of the house. I know I only have a few more months of this, so I'm making the most of it. 

Sara, I had my mom visit me when Tim left for two weeks. It was wonderful. I do love to travel, I just hate flying. I would have gone to Europe with Tim, but I knew I'd be too anxious that something might happen. I think it's a good compromise. I'm so making that recipe. I need to figure out a kilo in US measurements. 

Pip, I completely agree. 28 weeks feels like V day to me too. I've always had my eye set on that day. Which is now 6 days away for me. I'm really looking forward to reaching that milestone. 

Croy, glad you liked the chowder! It is filling and so healthy!

Sara, I'm already on modified bed rest. The doc wants me to be up and about for two hours twice a day. I'm basically just getting up when I feel like it, doing some light housework, taking short walks, and lying down the rest of the time. It's really not so bad. If I had known my measurements were 2.8-3.0, I would have been less anxious the past few weeks! I thought it had shortened to 2.6 and I was on the verge of falling below 2.5 into the danger zone. My next scan should be informative given my increase in activity. 

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday!


----------



## sara1

I guess part of the difficulty for me is that I love to fly! Business class air tickets are one of the few things I believe one should always splurge on when possible! Means your vacation begins when you leave the house, not when you arrive at your destination. I like the whole process. Still I'm on the fence. It's mout anyway till I discuss it with my dr next week. He has been very attentive, and very very conservative with my care, so in all likelihood he's going to laugh me out of his office and tell me to stay home and take up knitting! It which case it's mom to the rescue... poor woman... she's coming out in two weeks for our wedding party, she's certainly coming out in November for the baby... you'd think I was 17 not 37. 

Heart- The actual conversion is 1kilo=2.2 pounds but even though it's not exact, for that recipe just multiply generously by 2... 2 lbs spinach, 1lb feta for the filling. For the dough, 2lbs flour plus a little extra for dusting.


----------



## Neversaynever

Mon...not long to go :happydance:

Sara...I flew to Vegas at 11 weeks pregnant and worried the entire time on the flight and when I was there...spoiled the trip in all honesty...well apart form getting engaged of course. Add the clotting issue...I dunno :shrug: You're not being selfish either...why shouldn't you ahve some freedom to visit people whilst you are all alone? What about a short flight to the UK for a few days and meet some ladies off here?

Heart...fab news with your appointmnets and happy third tri :wohoo:

Embo...woop for passing the GD test

Hope everyone is doing ok?

AFM...I am now officially married :cloud9: hate every single phtot that was taken..especially as I cried at the start...then the giggles started along with overheating in the office we got wed in so my face was putrid and hair went frizzy :rofl: would not have changed any of it for the world though :flower:

XxX


----------



## sara1

Never- I see you there! How was the wedding?


----------



## sara1

oops... simlutaneous posting :dohh:

It sounds perfect !!!!
I giggled through the entire things as well... poor man officiating at thee registry office had to keep clearing his throat to get me to stop:haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

It was funny...emotional and perfect for us..went for pizza hut after then did the Tesco food shopping :rofl:

Classy bird :smug:

Pics in last page of journal but they are vile :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Never.

Sara, I dont think I would go if my Mum could make it here. 

I got a 1-2 on the digi yesterday and have a picture if you want to see todays line. One second will upload it x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:wohoo: Team Tasha!! :wohoo:


----------



## Tasha

The digi was taken on my mobile and not clear, and for some reason my FR never gets picked up as dark as it is on my camera x
 



Attached Files:







582191_354446534614901_100001486723346_957469_2109315006_n[1].jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









DSC00375.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tasha

Tracie87 said:


> :wohoo: Team Tasha!! :wohoo:

:rofl: Again!! Hey hun. How are you and Izzy?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Tasha said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> :wohoo: Team Tasha!! :wohoo:
> 
> :rofl: Again!! Hey hun. How are you and Izzy?Click to expand...

this will never end! lol 
we are good just treated myself to a new sofa... i hope! if the credit ppl let me have it! madam stole a chip at the dinner table! so food is now a definate lol


----------



## Neversaynever

Tasha...can't beat seeing those words :cloud9: extra sticky :dust:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats NSN!!
Love the pics Tash.


----------



## sara1

:happydance: fabulous pics Tasha :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Tracie87 said:


> this will never end! lol
> we are good just treated myself to a new sofa... i hope! if the credit ppl let me have it! madam stole a chip at the dinner table! so food is now a definate lol

:haha: At least until I bring a baby home, hopefully, any way. Oooh what sofa? I got new sofa's last year and they were the first one that were ours, as we always had second hand from my parents. I still dont like people sitting on them :haha:

Bless her, she knows her own mind doesnt she?



Neversaynever said:


> Tasha...can't beat seeing those words :cloud9: extra sticky :dust:
> 
> XxX

Thank you, I think it has made me more anxious. I guess because it makes it a little more real (even though it doesnt feel real still).



Mrs Miggins said:


> Congrats NSN!!
> Love the pics Tash.

Thank you. I keep thinking it is not dark enough, but to think my AF is due tomorrow, it is dark enough isnt it? 


Do you any of you have plans for the rest of the weekend?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It looks fab to me. I'm suddenly having a bad feeling, my boobs are not as sore today and my symptoms are not as strong. I know symptoms come and go but I haven't eaten a lot today and usually this would make me feel nauseous. I just feel hungry.


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, I can't believe she is nicking your food already! It seems like she was born just yesterday...

Tasha, your tests are perfect looking :thumbup: Go team Tasha!

Never, your wedding looks lovely! The picture outside holding the marriage certificate and showing your bump is so precious :cloud9:

Sara, if I could I would always fly business for long-distance trips :haha: They do make travelling so easy when you do... Gosh, I do miss that from my job!


----------



## Neversaynever

Tasha....please don't try and analyse the lines..they will screw your head....they are fine :hugs:

MrsM...your symptoms will come and go...it just scares the crap out of you when they go but it doesn't mean anything is wrong :hugs: It is PAL normal chick, just try and hang in there :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Pip...thank you...bumpage has well and truly popped out lately :blush:

XxX


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. 

MrsM you summed up exactly how I feel today, was saying the same to Matt.

You are right Never, but because my last pregnancy was a twin pregnancy, they were so dark and so in my head this is not good :dohh:


----------



## petitpas

Hm, preggo brain in action: I can't remember whether I told you that my newest bump pic is in the first post of my journal. If I have, I apologise for repeating...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. God this is hard. NSN, had a sneaky peak at your pics, they are fab and you both look so happy. Just lovely.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

petitpas said:


> Tracie, I can't believe she is nicking your food already! It seems like she was born just yesterday...
> 
> Tasha, your tests are perfect looking :thumbup: Go team Tasha!
> 
> Never, your wedding looks lovely! The picture outside holding the marriage certificate and showing your bump is so precious :cloud9:
> 
> Sara, if I could I would always fly business for long-distance trips :haha: They do make travelling so easy when you do... Gosh, I do miss that from my job!

I could have sworn she was! shes grown far to fast, rolling over trying to sit, stealing food. :( 

https://www.dfs.co.uk/products/1280x640/Trophy_SC530_4str40_Raspberry.jpg
This is it tasha its yummy


----------



## Neversaynever

Tasha...I know it is hard but this is a new and different pregnancy...give it time hun and we are all here :hugs:

MrsM...look all you like..I'm a funny looking bugger eh :rofl: and yes it is hard..in fact the whole of the first tri..especially getting past personal milestones and past 10 weeks :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

10 weeks is gonna be my biggie too if I get there. You are not a funny looking bugger at all! And you got past those milestones. This thread should be published as a book, what you girls have gone through and how far you have all come could inspire thousands of women all over the world. I swear you should all publish your stories!


----------



## Tasha

Gorgeous sofa Tracie. 

I will try to seperate the two, Never. I agree personal milestones are so hard.


Have any of you had a hormone related headache? I have had a headache since a few dpo and it just wont go away.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies how are you all?
Seems like a day for shopping as I bought a new car today! Time to get rid of the 3 door lol! Lovely sofa Tracey!

Heart whoop whoop about your doc apptmt so pleased everything is going well! 

Never congrats, going to take a peek at your pics soon!
Off to have a look at bumpage shots also pip!
Lovely lines tasha you can't beat a digi!!
Sara wish I was in Greece right now.....the sun is out here finally but it is sooooo cold!

Mrsm sorry you are feeling a bit low today, are you booked in for an early scan or anything for reassurance? Those early weeks are tough but we are all here to support you and hold your hand sweetiexxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Bumpy. No, no early scan but I got them to move my booking appt forward a week. 
Sore boobs definitely not very sore anymore, I'm trying not to freak but I'm concerned.


----------



## Neversaynever

Tasha...hormone headaches are fairly common in first tri :hugs:

MrsM...I know it won't help and crap it furstrates me that it won't but I ahd sore boobs for all of about 5 fucking minutes this pregnancy...only became sore because I was constantly squeezing the heck out of them. How far along are you now? Keep calm and carry on...you never believe that this pregnancy is going to end up any differently but you just nhever really know hun :hugs:

Bumpy...:wohoo: what car have you bought?

Davies...have you got your new car yet?

Xxx


----------



## sara1

MisMig- I had days when my symptoms simply disappeared. I even went and paid for a private beta and cried for an hour until I got the result becasue I was SURE it was over. Also , my boobs have not been that sore throughout... I keep squeezing them in public for reassurance and ending up worried becauce they dont hurt. I know it's so so scary this early on, but everything is progressing normally. I think it's safe to say each and every lady on this thread has had disappearing symptom anxiety. I would like to tell you to try to relax and stay calm, but that kind of advice never worked for me...Have a Jammy Dodger. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tasha, I get a headache every damn evening! I'm convinced it's all the extra progesterone.

Bumpy, you can't just say you bought a new car and not give details... :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

NSN, 5+2. I just can't believe my boobs could go from being tender for the last 2 weeks to suddenly not. I just feel so bad. I'm going out with the girls from work to a leaving do tonight and I have to look like I'm not having a total nightmare. I have been really excited all day and now I don't want to go. 
Sara I remember your panic though. It does give me hope!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Never say never, just had a sneak peak at your journal
Congratulations. Its sounds like such a perfect day with the only two people that matter. Lovely pictures, yous look so happy. Best wishes for your future together xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mrs M, Ive had several major freakouts about symptoms coming and going. Im always checking my boobs aswell to see if their still sore but they def. come and go. I then freak out if I feel not as nauseaus too. You just cant win. 
Im sure all will be well, symptoms most defo come and go x


----------



## Neversaynever

MrsM..:hugs: symptoms will be the bane of your life for the next few weeks :hugs: you are early enough for the damn things to piss you off because they are so bad and then piss you off because they've fucked off :hugs:

Just...thanks hun :flower:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls you are the best. I'm off to stuff my face with pizza and try to forget about things for an hour or 2.


----------



## petitpas

What a great idea, MrsM:thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

I want chocolate hi ladies, no never not got a car yet can't b bothered! Off on hol Tom morning so said sort it when we get back! 
Hope everyone's ok x


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- wonderful news from your appointment! I hope that can help you relax some now. 

Bumpy- what kind of car?

Mrsm- hope you are enjoying that pizza!!!

Davies- have a wonderful holiday!

Never- about to go look at your pics. I'm sure you look fab!

AFM- watching 10 Best Mexican Resorts on tv and dreaming for July 28 when I'll be down there!! Hopefully about 4 months preggo too, so I can eat eat eat!!

How is everyone today??


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Amos- its raining here all day so I slept most of the day. Catching up from lack of sleep during the week. How are you? Mexico sounds great.

Bumpy- congrats on getting a car! 

Davies- when is your trip again? Any more shopping?

Hi heart! Sounds nice out there

Nsn- posted in you journal too and you look great in the pics!! I love the story too!

Mrsm- my bbs weren't that sore either, its ok!

Sara- that spanikopita sounds yummy, that recipe must make a ton of it!

Tracie- love the couch!

Tasha- lines are perfect, don't stress!

Hi just and everyone! Gotta get groceries in the rain...


----------



## Amos2009

Glad you are able to catch up on your sleep, but it sucks that it's raining on a saturday. It's been beautiful here...normally on a day like today I am laying out on my dock catching some rays with a beverage in hand. But I'm not sure if that's wise to do being preggo?? Any idea?


----------



## daviess3

Amos just dont get dehydrated but suns good i think! I love mexico where you going?? xx
Hopeful I am off in morning to cyprus, no more shopping till home time!! Cant wait to get into it xx


----------



## Amos2009

We are going on a cruise to Cozumel...can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos that sounds fab. Well the boobs are feeling more tender again, sorry about the flip out earlier. I was convinced things had stopped. Not had a sicky day today but I'll put that down to it being one of those days and see what tomorrow brings. Thanks for sorting my head out everyone. Tash hope you are ok. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m we all had symptoms on an off an panicked everytime! Still do lol!! Pleased ur boobs r sore to reassure you! X
My boobs have calmed down not really grown lately!! Boohoo!! X
Amos Cozumel sounds fab love Mexico first holiday me an my hubby went on, stayed at the moon palace can cun I think it's bit run down now but was stunning, we had a big jacuzzi in the room, had sex 24/7! Even got caught on the beach at night lol!! I was only 23!! Scary where's the time gone! X

Well I'm hoping my villa has wifi but not defo sure will b here Tom for sure gonna miss you gals if I can't login!!! X


----------



## petitpas

Have a lovely holiday, Davies!

Amos, I think you just need to make sure you don't overheat (same reason we shouldn't use Jacuzzi for too long or sauna). I spent time in the sun and kept my bump covered, too. Maybe I was being overprotective there :haha:
In general, take regular breaks and cool down in the water rather than let yourself get too hot. Plus, stay hydrated as already mentioned. You should be fine!

MrsM, glad you are sore again :D


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :) Hope you're all having a great weekend! 

Mon- So exciting that you'll have your little girl in your arms so soon!!! I can't wait to get that feeling, must be amazing!!!

Never- Congrats on the wedding! Sounds like it went great! Ours was really simple and elopement-style and we loved it too!

Heart- Glad your cervix was longer than they thought and that everything is going so well :) 

Embo- Woo hoo for passing your GD test! 

MrsM- I had symptoms come and go too. I'm always freaking out about something it seems! Don't worry, one day my boobs didn't hurt for a whole day and then came back the next!

Bumpy- Congrats on a new car! :)

Afm, Spent a lot of time with OH this weekend. It was really nice, we went on dates lastnight and tonight. Had to make up for lost time since he was gone the last couple weeks. I also bought a doppler on Ebay this weekend. I got the Sonoline B 3mhz LCD and I can't wait for it to get here so I'll have something else to obsess over and drive myself nuts with! :p Can't believe our LO is a lime already! Next appt. is May 8th, nervous as usual. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekends!!!


----------



## sara1

Have a fabulous trip Davies!


----------



## tuckie27

Oops, I must have missed that Davies is going on a trip. Have fun!!! :D


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies...have a fab time in Portugal..last time without taking your baby :shock: I stayed at Moon palace waaaaay back in 2001...was hilarious. Me and my mate had just split up from relationships where she was engaged and due to get married and I had also been engaged so we needed a fab holiday to look forward to. So we splashed out to stay there but we really didn't read the details properly...was one of the top places to get married in Mexico/best honeymoon destination at that time and we went to lick our wounds :rofl: was a lovey place at the time though. 

MrsM...how was the pizza? How're you feeling this morning?

Hopeful..hope you didn't get too wet getting the groceries :wacko:

Tuckie..glad you had some quality time and hello lime baby :winkwink:

Amos...hope you got a little bit of a chill out in the sunshine :hugs:

:hi: everyone else :flower:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies enjoy your holiday! Hope you have wifi so it's not marred too much by B&B withdrawal! Lol!
Tuckie, thanks, glad you had a nice time with OH. 
Nsn, thanks I'm feeling better today. Had a good time last night but it was spoilt by my freaking out, which I am really pissed off about, it was my first night out since Christmas and I was really looking forward to it, yet I spent all night sat there prodding my nipples like someone on a care in the community scheme. 
I've woken up feeling a bit better though, boobs feel a little bit more tender and I woke up with the full feeling in my uterus again. Hoping for a bit of nausea later.


----------



## Neversaynever

MrsM...don't be do harsh on yourself...it's perfectly normal to freak out like that...honestly :hugs:

Hope you feel like shit today :smug:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

Have a great hol Davies!!!! We are off to France in 3 weeks and I can't wait sick of this British weather at the mo!!

We got a BMW 3 series, I love it and the boot is nice and big. Got someone coming to see mine in an hour so fx they like it!!

Hope everyone's ok and has a great day xx


----------



## jenny25

Morning lovely ladies xxx


Sarah enjoy your holiday Hun well jealous if aarron had a passport I'd book a few days away in Rome right now boo lol xxx

Well job centre is messing with us yet again after receiving 2 weeks money they sent a letter yesterday saying cause Paul was Kate for his appointment after us telling them we were in Scotland an him calling them for 3 days straight we are now not entitled too anything this is after them saying that they are saying they ate only taking a weeks money off us saying his excuse is not good enough so think I'm going too seek legal advise now cause I'm worried this stress will out me into preterm labour can anyone suggest who Ivan contact too complain xxx


----------



## petitpas

Jen, I think it is worth complaining through the job centre's own channels first. P is allowed a week's holiday a year to see family but not abroad so the question is, do they count Scotland as abroad? If not then I would request that trip to be booked as his 'holiday'.
You could go in with P and ask to speak to a supervisor about it.
Good luck!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm freaking out again. Boobs were sore when I woke up, now not any more. Totally symptom free at the moment. On Fili's advice I'm going to read this thread from the beginning to see how you ladies felt at this stage. Looks like Fili may have another bfp!!


----------



## sara1

Mismig- That's good advice... I hope it helps. Sending you cyberhugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fili- ???BFP??? Details, Pics! tons of :dust: to you


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok, after taking Fili's advice I read up to page 24, then realised the thread is over 1000 pages long so I left it there. It has helped though. Seems a lot of you had symptom dips at 5 weeks. Heart, you said you may treat yourself to a glass of wine in the 3rd tri and here you are! You opened that wine yet, or does it still seem unthinkable?


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies do you mind if i finally bite the bullet and join here?

Ive been lurking for a bit and was going to wait until i had (hopefully) seen the heartbeat, but i notice a few new ladies on here recently so i thought we could support each other? 

I had a scan on monday at 5 and a bit weeks, we saw the sac, yolk and placenta starting to form, we have another scan on 14th May, if everything measures spot on that will be the furthest we have got.

For this pregnancy im on steroids and progesterone from bfp, fx its going to work for us.

Mrs M my boobs are only a little tender on the sides and this keeps coming and going and it is FREAKING me out! Im constantly poking them too, you are not the only one! :hugs: x


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for asking how I am feeling MrsM. I feel sick today, like I am on the verge of throwing up at any given point. Most people this would be reassuring wouldnt it? But not me, sometimes when my hormones crash I feel really sick. I cant win. :haha:

MrsM we will get through this together :hugs:

Welcome Lexi, gaining support here with women who 'know' is certainly the right thing to do. There are a few of us who have recent BFP's, so it is nice to have each other. Your scan is on my birthday, that has to be a good omen :D

I think my first scan will be the 16th, which is Honey's fifth birthday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Lexi! Welcome, there are some fab success stories here! I'm in the nervous early stages as you know. Glad I'm not the only nipple prodder! Good luck and congrats!!


----------



## lexi374

Thank you tasha, my goodness you have been through so much! FX for you this time. :hugs: x


----------



## lexi374

Thanks Mrs M fx for all of us this time. Will you get an early scan? :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Tash. Yeah I had the hormone crash sickness last time as well so I totally understand your worries. But that's not the case today. Hoping your scan brings good news to help you through Honeys birthday.xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Lexi. 

Thank you MrsM, finally someone who doesnt think I am crazy for sickness worry :haha:

What are both of yours EDD?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No chance Lexi, I won't bore you with the story as the others have had me moaning on for 2 weeks but despite having low progesterone picked up in tests I've had no extra appointments or meds whatsoever. I've only had 2 losses so they are not interested. I've managed to get them to move my booking appointment forward a week (whoopy do) so I will see a midwife on 21st May. This is earlier than it should be too as I told them the date of my LMP was 3 days earlier than it actually was. Oops!


----------



## Abi 2012

nice idea this tread :)


Anyway im Abi im 23 and have a5 yr old boy then i had a mc and 2 mmc last one being in jan this year im now preg again 6 weeks 4 day and had an early scan and saw heatbeat ... still doesnt help me as i lost my last bubba at 8 weeks along very nervous about it all :( im on asprin now so hopefully that will help this time anyway hows everyone ? xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mines Jan 3rd Tash but I'm trying not to think in terms of anything past the next couple of weeks at the moment.


----------



## sara1

Welcome to the madhouse Lexi and Abi! Congrats on your BFPs! This thread had been absolute life line for me in the early stages... tons of support, inspiration, and laughter!

Tasha- Sorry you're feeling shite, or I should say sorry you're feeling shite and not reassured buy it. :hugs:

MisMig- My doctor told me I could have a one glass of wine a week... still haven't tried it yet, the idea of alcohol right now makes my stomach turn, but I'm leaving my options open for later celabratory glass in a few months!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I'm not bothered about wine at the moment! It would feel too wrong.


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome abi and lexi - nice to see you both here!

Mrs m I didn't have many early symptoms, no sickness or anything and my boobs only hurt because I was on the progesterone. As long as you are not in pain or bleeding or anything I'm sure you will be absolutely fine- we are all here for you xx

Sara I've had one very weak white wine with lemonade since I've been pregnant but I didn't touch it in first tri - completely went off it!


----------



## lexi374

Mrs Miggins said:


> No chance Lexi, I won't bore you with the story as the others have had me moaning on for 2 weeks but despite having low progesterone picked up in tests I've had no extra appointments or meds whatsoever. I've only had 2 losses so they are not interested. I've managed to get them to move my booking appointment forward a week (whoopy do) so I will see a midwife on 21st May. This is earlier than it should be too as I told them the date of my LMP was 3 days earlier than it actually was. Oops!

Mrs M I hear ya, my gp and rmc at the radcliffe are shit!! 

Im driving 70 miles to see professor quenby at the mo!

Tasha i think my edd will be 29th dec going on when i ovd.

Hi abi ive just joined here too. :hugs:

Thanks sara and bumpy. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Jenny I'd write a letter, take one to the Job Centre and send one to the address on that letter (they're shocking aren't they) - explain you were away and had let them know several times. Suggest that you being penalised for a clear administrative error within the Job Centre is a beyond the pail and that if they wish to withhold your money you will quite happily take it to your local Politician to deal with through the appropriate channels.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lexi :wohoo: you came out :hugs: glad you're here chick, amazing support and people who totally understand :hugs:

Abi...welcome too :hi:

MrsM...I'll say it again...the stupid ass symptoms come and go :hugs:

Tasha...have faith and catch some :dust:

Jenny...good luck sorting those butt wipes out :growlmad:

Bumpy..nice new car, hope you manage to sell yours later? Me and pups ate going to the baby show if you are there on the Saturday..meet up?

Man I'm tired :sleep: although all I seem to do is sleep :dohh:

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: ladies 

i have been lurking here since amos got her bfp didnt for one min think id be joining you all so soon i was just feeling back to myself emotionally an wanted to catch up with you all x 

looks like i have my :bfp: not sunk in yet only 11dpo maybe when i get a dark pink line i will believe it x for now i just have to pray its sticky xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html


----------



## puppycat

SD are pretty awesome for giving early lines and good ones at that - I fully trust that line :)


----------



## Mrskg

thanks puppy xxx an that was with 3rd an 4th pee, so looking forward to tomorrows xxx


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Mrskg :happydance:

Congrats and sending tons of sticky :dust: your way!


----------



## lexi374

Mrskg said:


> :wave: ladies
> 
> i have been lurking here since amos got her bfp didnt for one min think id be joining you all so soon i was just feeling back to myself emotionally an wanted to catch up with you all x
> 
> looks like i have my :bfp: not sunk in yet only 11dpo maybe when i get a dark pink line i will believe it x for now i just have to pray its sticky xx
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/990161-think-my-evaps-have-turned-into-11dpo-bfp-x.html

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: x


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

hoping its 5th time lucky for me an fili xxx


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone :)

Congrats mrs :) :)

Welcome to the newbies :)

I've just had my 4d scan. Talk about amazing!! I seriously can't stop smiling. Our little boy is soooooo cute. Of course I'm biased. I'll post a pic. There are more in my journal but I had to share one with my PAL's girls .......

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/8596e944.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome Lexi! 

Awesome news mrskg! Yeah! 

Jen- that sucks and I'm glad the girls have good advice.

Gotta go stalk fili- 

Hi to everyone!


----------



## hopeful23456

Embo- he's so adorable!!! That is an awesome pic!


----------



## Embo78

Thank you :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies x

embo hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## sara1

absolutely adorable Embo!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo what a beautiful picture. I've got tears in my eyes, it's lovely. 
MrsKg, yayayayayay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I've been convinced for days this is your bfp!! So happy to have you here!!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm back girls and this time a fully qualified member of this pal thread!! So my 5th pregnancy in 16 months eeek. God. Help. Me. Here's a link to my latest test https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-148.html 

Me and mrskg have exactly the same due date!!!!! 

Embo!! :cloud9: :cloud9: WOW!!! He is going to be a heartbreaker like your older son!! So cute Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

double trouble today ladies :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. I decided to take a break yesterday from the computer and enjoy the sun and my book. It was glorious. Catching up now. Lots of excitement it seems.*

Firstly, welcome to Lexi and Abi! So nice to have you both here. We all understand how scary the early days are and want to support you though this journey. Jump right in. We won't bite. But we do chat a lot! I update the front page with upcoming scans. I will also put your name on the front page once you've heard a heartbeat. I'll update the front page and add you both.*

Mrskg, I'm so glad you are joining us again. Let this be for a good long 9 months!

Tasha, your lines look amazing. I definitely had headaches from the hormones. They seem to go away in the second tri. I'm sorry you are feeling so unsure about this one. As we say here all the time, it's PAL Normal.*

MrsM, same goes for you. PAL Normal is the name of the game. Some days you'll feel symptoms, other days you won't. Many of us have been there. Feel free to obsess all you want. We're here to listen. And no, I don't think I'm ready for that glass of wine yet. Maybe when I hit 37 weeks.*

Amos I love Cozumel! Tim and I had our best vacation there. We also stayed on the mainland in Playa Del Carmen. They had the best Piña Coladas. You'll have to order virgin ones! Yum!

Tuckie, glad you are getting quality time in with your hubby. Is he going to the scan with you? I have a good feeling about it. You are going to love the Doppler. I have the same one and found the hb at 10+4. I probably would have heard it sooner had I ordered it sooner. It's a sanity saver.*

Bumpy, sweet ride you have! I hope you sell your other one. I'm jealous of your France trip. Where in France are you going?

Jen I have no advice as I don't know how the system works over there. Sounds like the other girls have you sorted.*

Davies, have a wonderful trip. I hope you can log on and update us. If not, we'll miss you!

Andrea, I said it in your journal, but massive congrats on V day and becoming a Mrs.!

Embo, your little guy is so unbelievably cute! I want to gobble him up. In the best way possible of course!

And finally, my darling Fili!!! I couldn't be happier for you sweetheart. I keep getting choked up with tears of delight for you...damn hormones! Love that you are back with us!

Hi to everyone else!!! Any scans I should know about to update the front page with? Let me know.*

Going to spend another day in the sun reading my book. My father and stepmother are coming over later today to drop off baby stuff. Apparently my stepmother has been buying things like crazy. She doesn't have any children of her own. She and my father have been together since I was 6, and I'm the closest thing to a child as she's ever had. So this will be the closest thing to a grandchild. She's really excited. She also has excellent taste so I'm sure anything she buys will be awesome. I can't wait.*

No weird pains today. Feeling pretty good. I'll take my weekly bump picture after my shower and post it on the front page of my journal later today.*

Xoxo


----------



## lexi374

Ah embo he looks so cute already! :hugs:

Congratulations fili! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## heart tree

I have no idea why there are * in my last post. Weird.


----------



## lexi374

Thanks heart :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

fili - congrats hun thats fantastic news xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart :hugs: :hugs: and can't wait to see your bump pic!!
:hi: lex thank you!
Hi Abi, happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: Lou thank you! :friends: how you finding life as a mummy? Have you got any pics you can refer me to on here? Xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

A massive congratulations to Fili and MrsKg, that is fantastic news. So happy your both joining here. Its great to see more and more people move over here from the recurrent miscarriage section xx


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Mrskg and fili x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone :hugs: where's Davies gone on holiday?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Fili! Omg!!!!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## Amos2009

Just woke up from a nap, so a quick pop in to say :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: for Fili and Mrskg!!!!!

Embo- beautiful baby!!

Will catch up properly later....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The thought of being bump buddies with Tasha, MrsKg, Fili and Amos makes me so happy.


----------



## sara1

:yipee::yipee:FILI!!!!!! :yipee::yipee: So excited for you! Actually, I'm excited for me too to have you back in here. You are my PMA guru! I love that you and Mrskg have the same EDD


----------



## sara1

Mrs Miggins said:


> The thought of being bump buddies with MrsKg, Fili and Amos makes me so happy.

Ohhh I'm jealous! I need a bump buddy too! What do you say Just?? We're only a week apart!


----------



## Tasha

It is nice to find someone of a similar gestation as you Sara x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Omg Tasha and you as well!! Bugger, I knew I had missed somebody out. Sorry Hun.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls for the advise it means a lot xxx

Embo lovely scan xxx

Congrats on the new bfps girls xxx


Afm I'm not doing too good my back is aching and I've been having braxton hicks and ha a dizzy spell while I was out I feel terrible :-( im so worried as Kieran hasn't moved as much today as he normally does :-( xx


----------



## Mrskg

oh jenny hope you are feeling better soon x have a nice cold drink an wake your wee monkey up x

amos tasha mrs migg what are your edd's xxx

no need to ask what yours is fili :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mines Jan 3rd. Still feel awful for missing Tash off my post and she was the first one I bloody thought of.


----------



## Mrskg

its called pregnancy brain mrsmig get used to it :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sara, I would love to be bump buddies haha. I might actually be closer to you than I think. Going by my last scan I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow, baby is measuring ahead. We'll see what they say on Thursday at my next scan!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone! :friends: and I'm a clomid pregnancy! I popped 2 eggs this cycle, I saw them on the scan and call them meanie and mo :haha:. Will be more than happy if one is successful though! :wacko:


----------



## sara1

Just- I've a scan on Thursday as well:)

Fili- Twins????


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :) I'm head over heels in love :)

Congrats Fili. So glad you're back where you rightfully belong :) You said you wanted twins a while ago so it'll be sweet justice if youve fertilised meanie AND mo :) :) :)


----------



## Tasha

:haha: dont feel bad MrsM. :hugs:

I was just POAS :haha:


----------



## Tasha

This is the evening of 14dpo. And it is darker here, so matches the control line

https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/DSC00377.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had to stop doing that :haha: boobs nice and sore again :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous lines Tasha! I hope these reassure you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh lovely pic!!


----------



## heart tree

Yay for sore boobs MrsM!!!


----------



## sara1

that's a great pic Tasha... Makes me want to POAS just for fun:haha:


----------



## Tasha

It does, and I've decided no more tests apart from the 2nd digi which I already have and will use next weekend.


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: do it Sara :haha:

Glad you have sore boobs MrsM.


----------



## sara1

Not a chance... With my luck I'll have some wonky test that comes up bfn and then I'll spend the next 30 minutes trying to calm down enough so I can use my Doppler without my hands shaking... Which reminds me, time for my evening scan:)


----------



## filipenko32

I've got line envy tasha!! Brill lines! Mrs migg is so thoughtful isn't she? Xx
Sara have you got a scan Hun? Good luck, sure you won't need it though!
Thanks em, I'll take two happily but someone owes me 2 more :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

Fili and Mrskg - SO MANY CONGRATS!!! Wishing you both happy and healthy 9 months, I am so glad you guys are back here!! Wishing you lots of sticky vibes and hope xxx

Jenny - sorry you are worried. I am sure bubba is just in a different position or something? My doc told me when I was worried, i should empty my bladder, have something little to eat and then lay down, and that usually got them moving if they had been quiet. I hope he gets kicking again soon to reassure you. I have a rough night a few nights ago because as I was going to bed baby wasn't moving as much as i had been used to and of course I panicked, and rolled back and forth trying to get him moving but all that happened was I didn't fall asleep for ages and when I was finally drifting off, he piped up and then kept me awake even longer!! Little wotsit!

Heart - Glad you are enjoying the sunshine, its even sunny up in Seattle today so we are off to find a beach and lay out. Got to make the most of it! Exciting that you have a delivery coming your way, I bet she will have got you some really cute stuff!

Tasha - Great lines!!

afm - feeling huge today and grocery shopping earlier I was pretty uncomfortable but I am sure its just a sign of things to come! Hoping some R&R in the sunshine will be good for me. Talk to you all later ladies xx


----------



## sara1

Fili- I scan myself... Fetal Doppler addiction:dohh:

Croy- enjoy your Sunday in the sun... It's already monday here:cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have edited my bump buddy post. :blush:
I'd like to do another test because I never actually saw a really dark line I only did one frer and that was 9dpo! I've got another in the cupboard but I think it's cursed :wacko: but I can't cope with how I'd feel if it wasn't dark. I'm such a wimp.


----------



## Mrskg

lovely lines tasha xx

what makes you think test in cupboard is cursed mrsmig? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was in the same pack as the one I got my bfp for my last pregnancy. It was in the cupboard all that time and I was saving it for when i thought I had a bfp. I ended up using another that my friend from work gave me, and I still intended to use it but I went to my mums for a few days the day after I got my bfp and when I came back I did the other SD test, and somehow in that time convinced myself the other frer was cursed. Which is ridiculous.


----------



## Mrskg

i see x good theory though :haha: did you only do 2 tests? xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Wow! So many new BFPs here! Welcome ladies :) So excited for you all!
And welcome back Fili! Woot! :happydance:

Embo-Your LO is as cute as pie!!! Gotta love that technology :)

Heart- That is great you have a generous stepmom with good taste! I know my mom has had so much fun spoiling my niece and nephew.Hop you enjoy your visit :)

Here's my 11 week bump/bloat. I can't believe it...I'm already a whale!!! :/


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg - your avatar is so cute, tears me up all the time! So happy for you!

Not sure if I said this before? But welcome Lexi and abi! Now I think I did say it? Total pregnancy brain. So happy for you girls!

Tasha- line looks awesome! 

Mrsm- that test isn't cursed! Take it of you want to but I do know how scary it can be taking those tests!

Fili- so happy for you and your wish came true on your sig- bfp in early may

Heart- love it that you stepmom is bringing you baby stuff!

my mom bought me my first baby clothes- then I was hooked and got more at that sale i went to- it will start to get addicting! I haven't bought any brand new clothes or blankets though... Yet


----------



## hopeful23456

Nice bump tuckie! Glad you are getting dh time too! Happy 11 weeks! (a couple days late..)


----------



## filipenko32

I know hopeful I was thinking that before! 

Wow tuckie look at you and nearly 12 weeks!! 

Girls when shall I do a clear blue digital test do you think?


----------



## tuckie27

filipenko32 said:


> I know hopeful I was thinking that before!
> 
> Wow tuckie look at you and nearly 12 weeks!!
> 
> Girls when shall I do a clear blue digital test do you think?

I'm not sure about the CB digitals, I've never used them, sorry!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd say 14 dpo Fili. Not that I know a lot. I haven't done one. Too scared. I really am the most colossal wimp.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm scared of digi too I'll be holding off as long as poss an my aim is to get get a dark line an stop digi never helped me last time xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Aww...cute bump pic Tuckie!

Heart- pics of the stuff your stepmom brought?? Come on now!

I have a question for those on Lovenox or Heparin. Last wednesday when they drew my blood they lost the vein, dug around and never could get it back so they took it out and switched arms. Well, I figured I would bruise terrible from that. I never did. A small bruise popped up, but then went away. Starting Saturday, now I have a bruise in that place that is continously growing. Is that just normal? I've never had one go away and just come back, much less then start spreading??


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie loving the bump! 

Croy, what made you feel uncomfortable while shopping? My bump feels very heavy in front now and I get out of breath easily. 

Amos, that sounds odd to me. I'm not sure what to say. I would insist that a doctor look at it, especially if it's growing. How are you feeling otherwise?

No pics from me tonight. To tired. I'll post some of my favorites tomorrow. They bought me amazing stuff. Check out this list! They are also going to buy my crib and crib mattress!

30 articles of clothing
5 pairs of socks
2 bibs
2 hats
3 blankets
4 stuffed animals
1 swaddling blanket
3 books
2 pacifiers
1 rattle
1 teething ring
1 tiny little red wagon


----------



## Amos2009

I'm feeling fine....some cramping here and there, some heartburn, but that's after eating chili and jalapenos lol. I'm ready for my betas in the morning.


----------



## Amos2009

And WOW all the baby things!!!


----------



## heart tree

What time do you go in for betas? Your Thursday betas were 88 right? So we want them to be 352 or higher. I really hope we see high numbers.


----------



## Amos2009

I go first thing in the morning before work so I should have them by the end of the work day. And yes... Praying for at least 350! I'm feeling pretty good about it for some reason.


----------



## heart tree

I love that you are feeling good about it! I am too. I can't wait. Tomorrow you'll get your betas, Titi will find out how many embies made it to day 5, Fili and Mrskg will have new tests. Did I miss anything? I have everything crossed for all the ladies.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- that's an awesome list! Your stepmom must have had a lot of fun shopping

Amos- they probably just messed up finding the vein? Hasnt happened to me but my coworker gave blood and got a HUGE bruise little while after it and they didn't do a good job finding it. 
Ask them about it at your beta. Can't wait to hear good numbers!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, my step mom is so excited. I know this is only the beginning of the things she's going to buy. It's very sweet. My dad is even getting into it and historically he hasn't been a baby person. 

It's funny how baby stuff can get you excited. Now I can't wait to see her in all of it. I might have to do a baby fashion show once she's born!


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- Nice! Your stepmom really hooked it up! 

Amos- I wouldn;t worry too much, I have difficult veins and they've left me looking like a junkie heroine addict soo many times! :/ Good luck on your numbers too!

I gotta question for ladies that have been on progesterone...My Dr. said I could stop the suppositories between 12 and 14 weeks, she said whenever I was comfortable. I asked her about weaning off and she didn't feel it was necessary. I'm really nervous about this! I have 13 left but also a refill with 30 more if I want them. What to do? Should I refill or no? Wean or not? Go to 14 weeks? What did you ladies do? Thanks in advance :)


----------



## daviess3

Fili mrsk omg omg omg bfp bfp bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!
So excited for you both! Fili twins???? I got a hunch!! 
Here it's 745 here in Cyprus an it's gorgeous suns beautiful! Villa is stunning, flight was fine drank loads of water, an walked wiggled my legs an touch wood all good! My bump was kicking when we landed!! Will catch up soon ladies. Xx


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I tried to stop at 14 weeks but ended up going to 15. I weaned. I went from two a day to one a day for a few days then one every other day for a few days. If they aren't expensive, I would get the extra ones and wean. It can't hurt. 

Davies I'm so glad you made it ok! Also glad you can log in and chat! Take pics of the Villa!


----------



## tuckie27

Okay, thanks Heart. I've only been taking 1 every night since the beginning, so maybe I'll go straight to every other day. I'm just so nervous! I guess I have credited the progesterone to this pregnancy's success thus far so I'm freaking out about going off it! :dohh:

Hope you're having a wonderful time Davies!


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I wouldn't worry too much, the progesterone pills get you through till the placenta takes over which it does at 12 weeks. Just do what you feel comfortable with. Personally I can't wait to start weaning off. Good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Heart- your step mom sounds absolutely lovely. And what a list! All those little baby clothes to swoon over... I get misty just thinking about it.

Amos- I've had delayed bruising with blood draws before, it's probably nothing to worry about, but since you're going in for a beta today anyway I would definitely have them take a look. Will be lurking for your numbers!

Davies- Great to hear you made it ok and can keep us updated. Pictures are a must!!! 

Fili & Mrskg, don't be stingy about posting new test pics! As a POAS addict I need my daily dose!

afm- Not been having pleasant dreams the past few nights and have been feeling very very cranky... Just pissed off at the world really and I've no good reason. Poor dh is getting the brunt of it... and being a fairly good sport too but I'm not very pleased with myself.


----------



## justwaiting

Sara I hope your dreams get nicer and your feeling a little more upbeat soon.

Tuckie - I weaned also from 12wks, one a day then every second and then once or twice when I was a little worried. As Heart said if there not expensive get the extra refill can't hurt and peace of mind is worth it.

Haven't read past this page but sounds like there are a few BFP's to celebrate. Fili, MrsK congrats .

afm - midwife appt today and GTT, bump is measuring on track and baby is happy and lively, those pains I asked about from last week was trapped wind, Heart knows best!!!! 
Plus I get another ultrasound on Friday, they are doing a training day and asked if I would participate. SO excited beats the 33wks I was going to have to wait until wahoo.

Off to read the weekends worth of posts!


----------



## Mrskg

BFP on frer!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bnbfrer 001.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Embo78

Lovely lines mrs :cloud9:

Can't wait to hear your numbers Amos.

Good luck with your gt test just.

All your pressies sound lovely hearty. Your baby is obviously very much loved :)

Hey to everyone else.

I'm still on a high from yesterday. Slept really badly last night and had the strangest dreams! Think a nap will definitely be in order today!!


----------



## sara1

Congrats Mrskg that's a great looking BFP :yipee:

Embo- Napping sounds like exactly the ticket


----------



## lexi374

Congrats on the frer MrsKg :happydance:

Tasha those are great lines for 14dpo mine were much lighter. :thumbup:

Heart your step mum sounds great, hopefully you wont have to buy too much yourselves! :thumbup:

Amos good luck with your betas. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else and thanks for the welcome this thread moves so fast!

Afm i think im 6+2, boobs are not sore at all today and werent really yesterday either, i cant help thinking its over and its making me sick with worry, which is making me angry because i know theres nothing i can do to change it, what will be will be and all that! :dohh: Also was badly constipated but have been fine now this weekend. 

This is the week it all goes wrong for us though, weve never had development past 6 weeks, although the pregnancy has gone further due to being 'missed'.


----------



## sara1

Lexi- This is such a difficult time especially since it sounds like 7 weeks will be a personal milestone for you ... Symptoms do come and go though, so try to say calm (I know it's much easier said than done!). Do you have an early scan scheduled? At 6+2 you might be able to see a heartbeat which will be massively reassuring. What is your treatment plan this time (sorry if you've already mentioned this)? Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

How cute is your little man embo!!! Adorable!!

Soooooo happy to have fili and mrs kg back here where you belong!!!!!!! I'm excited!!!!!

Fx I have sold my car waiting for them to drop the deposit round today...happy days :0)

Heart, wow that's a lot of stuff you lucky thing!

Lovely frer lines mrskg and tasha!

Loving the long weekend, bank holidays rock! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Embo78

Lexi. Being early PAL is so difficult. My crucial week was nine weeks and I convinced myself it was over. My symptoms cleared up and I convinced myself I'd have bad news at my scan. I even stopped posting on here and completely went in on myself. You can imagine the shock I got at my scan! 
You're right that there's nothing you can do but it's also so natural to worry. You're only human so try to be kind to yourself.
Do you have a scan coming up?


----------



## lexi374

Sara, Embo, i have a scan a week today on the 14th. 

I am on steroids and progesterone for this pregnancy. I was kinda doing ok til yesterday but now i just cant shake the feeling its all gone wrong again. :nope:

I know symptoms come and go but it just feels like theyve gone completely, i know what you mean about going in on yourself, i dont know how im going to get through the next week. 

Thanks for your kind words though. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lex I had sore boobs all the time without letting up on my second pregnancy and that didn't end too well!! Don't worry Hun xxx


----------



## Embo78

Lex the mind is a powerful tool. I really think I'd convinced myself it was over so much I actually willed my symptoms away!


----------



## filipenko32

I caved and bought a frer after my swim this morning, just done it (with quite watery pee too) and the line is good :yipee: will post it later, xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay, Mrskg and fili. :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Welcome and congrats to all newbies! :yipee::yipee::yipee: I love how happy and full of bfps this thread is!

Jenny, I hope you are feeling happier today but I must remind you that you are not supposed to be tracking movements until at least 24-25 weeks, at the earliest! If you had a scanner attached to your belly you'd be surprised at how much Kieran is moving without you feeling it. At this point he just has too much room to get around and do his dancing. He's probably pummelling away at your spine right now but you can only feel it when he kicks towards your front.

Amos, I have no idea! Even though I am on a super high dose and have been on a higher one before (when I was actively treated for my clots) I never really bruised because I have the mother of all veins and they just cannot get a blood draw wrong with me. I have heard that delayed bruising after a vein massacre is common, though. I wonder what they will tell you when you go in today.

Tuckie, I stopped my progesterone abruptly at 13.5 weeks. No weaning and I wasn't even worried at the time. I never thought that I needed the progesterone anyway. If you are worried and have the means to then do what you feel most comfortable with! Heart knows her stuff on this subject so she's a good person to listen to :thumbup:

Bumpy, how scary to be in your critical week :hugs: I remember mine very clearly. I convinced myself, my husband and even my doctor that all was over. I even pinpointed a day :dohh:
They all believed me because I was pretty good at pinpointing sudden baby death until then but this time I had just hyped myself up :blush:
I believe it is possible to feel the end but I do hope you are wrong. I'd say take a few deep breaths, try and distract yourself for a few days and feel inside yourself then whether you still have a bad feeling or it may just have been a panic.
Thinking strong steroid growing thoughts for your little one :ninja::grr::ninja:

Mrs, I feel sorry for your boobs - I bet they are well bruised by now! :haha: PAL normal, though. Good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone....just got back from getting my blood drawn. Doc wasn't there yet so I left a note for them to call me with my betas and to answer a few questions. I had such bad AF type cramps last night I fully expected to wake up this morning to blood. But no...still worrisome though. 

Fabulous lines Mrsk.....can't wait to see yours Fili!

Good luck with your car today Bumps!

Lexi- I am right there with you. I know in my head what will be will be, but it's so hard not to worry at every little thing that's there or not there. Like they all say, PAL normal. 

Thanks Pip...don't you think being on blood thinner, that my blood should be flowing freely? Well, today they had to get me in my hand due to both arms being bruised badly. It just dripped....dripped....wtf?


----------



## petitpas

I'm sorry, Amos, not everyone can be blessed with good veins :smug::winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

So true Pipster....:haha::haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Us rpl girls are like gorillas in the mist prodding and poking our boobs all the time!!!! :holly: :ninja: :holly: :ninja: :holly: :haha::


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome lines mrsk!

fili- where is your test pic? Couldn't find it? On phone at work- so when I log into bnb at work, sometimes my computer gets a pop up that says its a virus! But I asked IT and hey said its fake- bnb a little buggy for anyone? Don't dare go on work computer anymore!

Tuckie- I went off at 13 or 14 weeks, can't remember, didn't wean. 


Hi to everyone, sucks posting on phone all the time!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lexie- I think the steroids masked my sore boobs as they weren't super sore in the beginning, also never puked.


----------



## heart tree

I feel like it's Christmas with all the new bfps! They just make me smile every time I think of them. Super congrats to our newest (and returning members) Fili and Mrskg! You both started with us on this thread. Now it's time for you both to stay put here.*

Lexi, I'm sorry you are feeling so scared. It's especially hard in the critical week. Mine was 10 weeks. With this pregnancy, *at 9 weeks I lost all symptoms for an entire week. I also had a bleed. Imagine my sheer shock when the baby was fine. I had resigned myself to the fact that it was over. It was torture. It's easy to tell yourself what will be will be. Too bad it's so hard to convince your heart to listen to that. I hope you can find a way to make this week fly by.*

Tuckie, in large part I also credited the progesterone to my success. I've done a lot of research and spoken to specialists about it. While the theory is that the placenta takes over at 12 weeks, it's not that easy. It's the same as saying every woman OV's on CD 14. It's the standard rule of thumb, but it doesn't apply to everyone. Also there is some evidence that stopping without weaning can cause your body to recognize a sudden drop in progesterone and then start to get ready for AF, meaning miscarriage. Most women are fine stopping cold turkey at 12 weeks. But if you are at all nervous, give your brain some peace of mind and wean off for a bit. Maybe start with one every other day to one every two days.*

Sara you do have good reason for being cranky. It's called raging hormones and steroids. Glad your hubby is taking it in stride.*

Just, great news on the appointment and bonus scan! Good luck with the GT test. And sine you are in a time zone so far ahead, I'm going to wish you a happy 27 weeks and third tri!!

Em I hope you are napping.*

Amos, good luck today. Thinking about you.*

Going to go eat some brekkie and get ready for my day of work on the couch. Will post pics a bit later of my loot.*


----------



## heart tree

I just figured out the * on my posts. I write my responses in notepad on the iPad and then copy and paste them. For some odd reason it adds a * 

Please ignore.


----------



## Tasha

heart the * makes me giggle. Yes, I am strange. :haha: 

How are you all?

I am feeling sick again, afternoons seem to be the time I feel rough.


----------



## hopeful23456

Just- congrats on scan! And happy third tri!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too Tasha, I get my morning sickness late afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I like the * as well. I was looking at the bottom of the post for footnotes :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 3rd tri just!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Afternoons and evenings were the worst for my nausea. It's such an awful, yet reassuring symptom. *




* a little foot note for Tasha and MrsM. Try snacking on small things all day rather than having actual meal. It helped me.


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats on your scan Just....not sure how I missed your post!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Heart, that made me laugh! I have suddenly discovered a love for salt and vinegar crisps. Licking the salt off my lips feels almost orgasmic :haha:
I have to get my kicks where I can at the moment. 
I usually hate salt & vinegar crisps. I must stock up on apples and things so I don't put masses of weight on.

ETA Sorry Just I missed your post too! Congrats on the scan!!


----------



## heart tree

Damn Amos, I saw your name and thought you had results. I'm impatient. 

Hey I also have deep veins. When I was getting my 48 hour betas I had to keep giving them the same vein because they were unsuccessful with my other ones. I looked like a junkie. When I was having surgery for my ectopic, they wanted to take blood for a pregnancy test! I was like, um, that's why I'm here! They couldn't get a vein in either arm so tried my hand and got a few drops. They said it wasn't enough but they'd get it during surgery. I couldn't help think it was a bit too late to be testing my betas while I was in surgery to remove the pregnancy from my tube!


----------



## Amos2009

Omg Heart.....I wonder sometimes about "health professionals"......
I wasn't worried so much about the bruise itself, just that it went away, then came back and started growing. Just weird. Then trying to get blood it just barely comes out. Does that mean my lovenox isn't really doing a good job? 
And woot woot for a small wave of nausea....I hope it's pregnancy related!


----------



## Amos2009

And oooh Mrsm...I LOVE salt and vinegar chips


----------



## puppycat

When I went in for fluids they had a terrible time getting a canula (or venflon) in to rehydrate me.

The scary Dr told me the next point of call was my foot *shudders*


----------



## filipenko32

Mrsmigg there's a big bag of crisps you can get, they're not kettle chips but another brand in a supersize, oh damn I can't remember and they are the strongest strongest flavour. They burn your mouth :haha: with the vinegar and taste ssssssooooooooo good! If I remember the brand I'll post it for you. I always crave salt and vinegar crisps, when preggo.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful my test is here in my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-jou...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-154.html
Xxx and I also got a pregnant 1-2 weeks on a clear blue digi today! :yipee:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: I looked for footnotes too. I like the foot note you just put on heart, it made me laugh too. I think my problem is exactly what you are saying I can face breakfast about 10am, and then cant face food until 8/9pm, it probably isnt helping is it?

Congrat Just.

Mrsm your craving reminded me of mine when I was pregnant with Riley Rae, it was McCoy's original (so salted) crisps dipped in diet coke, it was the salt/sweet thing cos I loved chocolate covered pretzels and also McDonalds chips (really salty) dipped in chocolate milkshake.


----------



## Tasha

Fantastic line fili and yay for the digi :dance:


----------



## heart tree

Oh no, the foot is the next place they'll go? Yikes!

Amos maybe it's just poor circulation. I don't have a clotting disorder but my Hans and feet are always cold. Maybe that's what happened to you?

I heart chocolate covered pretzels. I also heart salt. I want chips now.


----------



## Tasha

Chocolate covered pretzels are pretty difficult to find here, flipz use to be sold every where here but they just went and now you have to get them in American candy stores etc but of course that is expensive so I resorted to getting plain pretzels and dipping them in melted chocolated or covering in melted chocolated and putting in the fridge. Now though Mark & Spencers do their own chocolate covered pretzel's, so that is good to know should I get far enough and have that crazing again.


----------



## Amos2009

Great....now I'm wanting white chocolate covered pretzels and salt and vinegar chips. I need to find a tentmaker to start making my clothes I guess! LOL

Heart- you may be right. My hands and feet are always cold too.


----------



## Tasha

:haha: this is a very healthy thread right now.


----------



## croydongirl

Just finished breakfast while reading updates but now I really want salt and vinegar crisps! ha ha! The power of persuasion!

Good to see all the new lines! Congrats ladies!!! Can't wait to see them getting darker and darker :)

Heart - The discomfort came when I was just on my feet for too long. If I don't take a break and sit down every once in a while I start to feel gross, and it takes a long time to feel back to normal. I just need to be more aware of where I am going to be and take breaks to sit for a few minutes every now and then. I know that no one would mind but I just forget until its too late. 
That list of goodies is amazing!! Looking forward to pics of the loot when you get a chance, I love looking at peoples hoards :)

Lexi - I really hope that you can feel peace and hope about this pregnancy. I convinced myself often that it was over because my symptoms came and went so frequently. My boobs were hardly ever sore and I was certain that was a bad sign. I couldn't believe that there was a heartbeat on the scan, and that there was something moving around in there because I couldn't feel it. 

Amos - GL on those bloods, wishing for above 350 for you, girl!!

Davies - You lucky duck you, enjoy every second of the Cyprus sun. 

I posted another couple of bump pics on my blog today - didn't realise that the background would reveal our nursery in progress! ha ha! so please ignore the bench weights waiting for a new home. Comments about the paint swatches appreciated! haha! We are thinking of doing two walls in the blue and two in the cream.

https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/05/uncomfortable.html


----------



## jenny25

Does it count that I'm munching on sour cream and onion Pringles lol plus I have a tub of cookies and cream ice cream lol feeling sorry for myself still having dizzy spells so been on the sofa all day lol xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Jenny - sorry you are still feeling poorly :( Hope the Pringles and treats help you feel better.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww croy you look amazing!!!!!! Love your blog, do you ever think that you can't believe you're this far on? I would for myself if I ever got that far! Xx


----------



## jenny25

I'm feeling a bit better than I did thanks in thinking of buying a bp machine think my blood pressure is low I'm prone too fainting spells when pregnant I have no idea why xx


----------



## heart tree

Jen, low BP is common in pregnancy. It's a good idea to monitor it though. 

Croy your bump is awesome. I like the paint colors. They are nice and light which will brighten the room. I love the window seat. We have one in our nursery too.


----------



## Williever

Hi, i am onto my third pregnancy after 2 MC, one at 8 weeks and the second at 5 weeks. I am due an early scan tomorrow at 7 weeks 2 days. I am sooooo scared. Can anyone reassure me or tell me what to expect tomorrow. I can't think of anything else
Thank you


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Croy I love your pics! I love the part of pregnancy you are in now, showing beautifully, looking gorgeously pregnant before the final stretch. I love the nursery too, your cot is very similar to the one we have for DD (at 2 and a half it's time we turned in into a bed now :-( ) 
Well Mark has just come home from a day painting outbuildings on a farm and he REEKS of paint and turps. It's making me feel queasy. 
Tash I used to dip MacDonalds fries in my thick shake too! It was always vanilla. I wasn't pregnant though, just had a liking for it :haha:
Puppy, in your FOOT?? Eek.


----------



## croydongirl

willi - Congrats, I hope all goes well tomorrow. We have sadly all been there before and many of us who began to lose hope are now well into bump-dom. I know it's a scary time, but I wish you all the very best. At my first scan the didn't see a heart beat because it was so early so please don't panic if that happens, it can still be a totally normal pregnancy. 

Thanks Heart - we are buying the paint tonight and my MIL is helping me to make a cushion for the window seat. 

Jenny - I have had a few dizzy spells which they put down to low blood pressure and low iron. Could you munch some spinach with your Pringles in case you have low iron too?

Fili - Thanks, and yes, I cannot believe this giant belly is attached to me. At the beginning, time went by so slowly, every day felt like a lifetime, but now its speeding up for sure. You'll be here soon, I just know it :)

Thanks Mrs M :) We love our crib, it could convert in the future too.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Williever. Welcome and congrats on the new pregnancy. Tomorrow you should most likely see a heartbeat. Most women do by 7+2. At the very least you should see a gestational sac and a fetal pole. 

I wish I could reassure you and tell you it's going to be fine. We've all been where you are right now. The first scan after recurrent losses is the scariest. I never did figure out a way to manage my anxiety when I was getting scanned. I still get a little nervous, but not like I did in the first trimester. These are the scariest scans. All I can suggest is to keep breathing. Do you have someone going with you? Bringing my husband always helps me. I hope we get to hear good news from you tomorrow and that you become a permanent fixture in this thread. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Jen, make a green smoothie! 

Croy I made another one. I did it with lots of frozen strawberries, a fresh banana, rice milk, plain yogurt and a little vanilla yogurt, a splash of Oj and tons of spinach. The color was hideous. Red strawberries and green spinach do not make an appealing blended color. But it was delicious!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:happydance: I'm so excited for all the new :bfp:s! :wohoo: Congrats ladies!!!!!

Croy- You look beautiful!! I also love the paint colors. The blue and cream will look great together!!

Tuckie- Have your doc continue to monitor your progesterone for a few weeks. I'm over 15 weeks and still getting progesterone injections twice per week. My doc lowered my amount from 200mg to 100mg to start weaning me, but my progesterone wasn't high enough at 13 weeks for him to take me off yet. 

Fili- Those lines look great! So happy for you, girl!!:happydance:

Willi- Congratulations on your :bfp:. I know how scary early pregnancy is. I had my first scan at 7w+1 and we were able to see baby and heartbeat. We had to do an abdominal and vaginal scan. I pray yours goes well tomorrow. 

Well, I've had some major milestones! I felt baby move! (oh, what a wonderful feeling) and I bought my first baby item. I was out yard sale shopping with my hubby this weekend and we found so much cute baby stuff! I wanted to buy, buy, buy, but we can't until we find out gender. :cry: I did find a stroller that I've been wanting though. Its black, and works great for baby and an older child. I got it for $35, so excited! Here's what I bought. https://www.babytrend.com/sit_n_stand_lx/SS73023.html
A friend of mine had it with her last baby and loved it! Its not as big and bulky as other tandem strollers, but oh so convenient!

Now I have a question. While I was out yard sale shopping I started having several what I would swear were Braxton Hicks contractions, but I've never had them so early. Isn't 15 weeks way too early for BH???


----------



## croydongirl

Heart -They never look good, but after the first sip you get over it because they are yummy! 
I made one yesterday morning to take to church because I had run out of time to eat before we left. Luckily I have a green coloured nalgene bottle so it hi the colour from everyone else, otherwise I am sure I would have got some funny looks, swigging the bright green goop! haha. Hubby kept leaning over and whispering, "that looks disgusting" He can't handle the colour but I just know if he tried it he'd like it. Boys! 

Man, I am not showered yet. I need to get moving, but I made a really good cup of decaf and ate some greek yogurt with strawberries and walnuts, catching up with this thread and blogs and emails not wanting to really start my day! haha.


----------



## croydongirl

mom - I heard you can get them from about 8 weeks or something crazy. Only if you have more than 5 an hour my doc said I needed to be concerned. She told me to get off my feet, drink water and rest to see if they went away. 

So glad you got to feel the baby move!! I felt this little guy pretty early on too, isn't it fabulous?!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks. They went away when I got off my feet, I just couldn't believe I could have them so early. I don't think I've ever had them before 25 weeks before. This time around I feel about twice as pregnant as I am. I look way farther along than 15 weeks, and I already feel uncomfortably big. I can't imagine what I'm going to look like in the third trimester! Yikes!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys I've never had tht before but willing too give it a try I'm waiting for hubby too get in as supermarket closes at 8 tonight so I could maybe try get down too get one before it closes and pick up a few bits while I am there x


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, the BH can come early and I've read that you often feel them earlier if it isn't your first pregnancy. I started feeling mine around 20 weeks. I hate them. I get them lying down too, but more often when I'm up and about. Like Croy said, as long as there aren't more than 5 in an hour or they are increasing in intensity, you should be fine. Dehydration causes contractions, so load up on water! It also helps replenish the amniotic fluid. It's a catch 22 for me though. A full bladder also can cause BH and my bladder is always full from all the water I drink! 

Croy, what's this thing you call a "shower?" :rofl:

I'm still in my pajamas! I did manage to brush my teeth though! :thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

I have some major catching up to do but I wanted to send out a HUGE congrats for Fili! You are in my thoughts and prayers, so happy for you!!!

Many congrats to all the other new BFPs, I am delighted for all of you. = )


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - you're so fancy with your tooth brushing :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Croy you look fab. I love the crib :)

Welcome to the newbie. I hope you have a fantastic scan. Early scans were so scary for me too. I had four before I was 12 weeks. Every single one I had a panic/anxiety attack. It was utter fear and dread :( They just brought back too many bad memories. After every positive scan I was in utter shock!


----------



## Amos2009

Croy you look wonderful! All you skinny ladies with your bumps! I will never be able to post a bump pic as you wouldnt be able to tell bump from fat! lol

I hate to even admit what I just ate to you health food addicts....LARGE Mcdonald's fry and a double cheeseburger......gag. But it was SO good. Now you see why my earlier statement is true :haha::haha:


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I need to make a rule that you aren't allowed to post until you are posting your new numbers! I'm on pins and needles. Seeing your name is making me anxious. What the hell is wrong with me!

I need to go eat a salad to calm down :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

You and your salad....you go right ahead LOLOL

I've got at least 3 hours before I will hear from them....it's always at the end of the work day. All I know is they better call!!!


----------



## heart tree

3 more hours!!!???!!!

If they don't call I'm going to have to march over there and get angry with them. I might throw granola and spinach at them.


----------



## Amos2009

You hippie chicks are all the same :muaha:

Ok...so riddle me this. Early on did you guys have cramping so bad you really thought you were about to start or miscarry?


----------



## bumpyplease

Croy your bump looks awesome!!!! So neat!

Mom2 I'm very jealous I can't wait to feel something!!! Got my midwife apptmt tomorrow so hoping to hear hb for first time, so far I've seen it on the scan but not heard it!!

Looks like we sold our car yay!!! All this talk about food is making me crave a mcflurry! I've been so good today I might just go treat myself!!!

Amos thinking good number thoughts for you...will he stalking for an update later!


----------



## bumpyplease

Croy, heart, hopeful and anyone else on their first child, when did you first feel something? I've read between 16-22 weeks but I'm so impatient I want to feel something now!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I had it in my first pregnancy. I really thought I was going to get AF. I couldn't believe how bad the cramps were. That's the only other pregnancy besides this one that made it to a heartbeat. I got to 10 weeks with that one. I don't think the cramps had any bearing on the pregnancy. In fact with this pregnancy I was worried because I didn't have any cramps and other ladies did. I thought I was doomed like my other ones without cramps. I hope some other ladies have some words of encouragement for you. 

Signed, 
Your friend, the hippie chick.


----------



## Amos2009

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Congrats Bumps!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy I felt baby exactly at 16 weeks. I wasn't sure at first but I realized it later. Do you have a Doppler? You can hear baby moving with the Doppler. You might want to try listening and when you hear movement, see if you can feel something. You can google it to hear what baby movements sound like on the doppler. It felt like gas bubbles to me. You should try lying very still and maybe have something cold and sweet to drink.


----------



## heart tree

Oops, missed your first post Bump. Sounds like you don't have a Doppler. Bummer. 

Congrats on selling the car!


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- probably just implanting really good! I had bad cramps but really early, 6-8 dpo/dpoui. Tons of pulling and stretching feelings, freaked me out!

Welcome new girl! Those first scans are so nervewracking- if you've been following us you might have read that we like to think we are here for each other and with you! Just bring your phone!

Croy- love the crib and room- that window seat is so cute! You look great too!

Yay for feeling movement mom2!


----------



## hopeful23456

Bumpy- probably 17 weeks or so? I always forget! I thought it was muscle twitches and I had a scan while the "twitches" were happening and it was the girls feet kicking!


----------



## croydongirl

Amos - I had really bad cramps early on, and then again for a few days later on. I seriously thought I was going to miscarry. My only comfort was that for me, when I did m/c, I began to get cramps and then started to bleed right away and then cramps got worse and worse. With the cramps i had early on, they didn't get worse, they were just painful. I kept reading everywhere that "mild" cramping was normal, but that severe cramping with bleeding was what should worry you. I didn't know what to think because my cramping was certainly not what I considered mild. 

I was scared, but seeing my blood results and scans helped me to focus on the fact my insides needed to stretch out. It's the same for you, I am sure you body is just making room for your little bean, even though I am not sure why they need so much room early on, little buggers! ha ha! And now as well as craving salt and vinegar crisps I want Mc D's! At the beginning I felt so anxious all the time, as well as nausea from pregnancy I let myself eat what ever I felt like. It was weird though because I lost my chocolate craving and wanted to eat apples and carrots, cold, crisp and fresh just sounded SO good! I still haven't had to send DH out in the middle of the night to satisfy any cravings. Baby already knows daddy needs his sleep! 

Bumpy- I felt "flutters" at 15 weeks and by 16 they were full on kicks. Everyone told me that you feel them later in first pregnancies, but I think when you are so aware of your body as we are when we are PARL normal we feel them earlier - if our placentas are in the right spot. Are you feeling something?


----------



## Embo78

Bumpy I didn't feel flutters. It was like muscle twitches/spasms. It was really strange. At first I didn't think it was baby because it was totally different to the movement I felt with my three (flutters) 
But they got stronger every week so I know it was him :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was around 16 weeks when I first felt Edie Bumps, but it took me a week or so to be convinced that's what it was I could feel. I remember my friend telling me she was surprised I had felt movement so early. 
Amos, I'm about to make you feel better. Mark wanted to go to the pub last night so I made him bring home takeaway of quarter pounder cheeseburger and chips. Man, it was nice. So coupled with my pizza on Saturday night with garlic dough balls, and my new found love for crisps and Jammie Dodgers, my bmi is going to rocket. :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Muscle spasms is a good way to describe it. If you've ever had a muscle spasm anywhere in your body, that's exactly what baby felt like in the early days! I actually googled muscle spasms in uterus at 16 weeks pregnant because I thought something was wrong! LOL!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Mrsm....those garlic dough balls sound pretty fantastic right now too!!!! Dear Lord I need help....


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks for the advice girls!
I've not felt a thing yet :0( but I know it's not abnormal so will just try to be patient and keep an eye out for flutters/spasms!

Just had a crunchier mcflurry....sooo wrong yet sooo right!


----------



## heart tree

Has it been 3 hours yet?

Bumpy, don't forget that if you have an anterior placenta, you won't feel movements until much later unfortunately. Mine is posterior which is why I felt them so early. 

I have Ben and Jerrys in the freezer. It's really hot here today. I think I need to cool off with some!


----------



## Abi 2012

Well i guess ill just jump right in then lol...

Lexi hi :) hope ur well and not feeling to yukky :) 

Hi to everyone else :)

Today has been a long day at work feeling very boated all the time and pee-ing constantly... (every 15-20 mins) :haha: achy from standing up all day and soo sooo tired my boy has been good since i got home he is now asleep... peace!
he is usually a little monster.. he must know something (without actually knowing) :happydance: still can get over seeing the heart beating on that screen on tuesday last week .. :happydance: soo soo happy atm even though i feel bit rubbish haha 

how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Amos- I had bad period-like cramps with this preg and my 1st. Like Croy, I didn't feel mine were "mild" so I was worried too. I remember a couple of times I felt really sharp cramps that were painful and that really scared me, but all is well so far! Hang in there. We're all waiting for your numbers now :p

Croy- You look great! I love the window seat also :)

Thanks for all the progesterone advice ladies!

Heart, you sound very knowledegable about all this. Thanks for the info. I can't say for certain that the progesterone made the difference with this one because Dr said I didn't have low pregesterone when she tested me, but I had some shorter than avg cycles and we did it as a precaution for this preg, but it's the only thing we've done differently, so I do wonder. I will probably wean and go ahead and get the refill, the Army gives us everything for free so why not? 

Willi- Welcome! I saw the heartbeat with this baby at my first scan at 7+4. I kept thinking at every scan I was going to get bad news and prepared myself for the worst before each appt and so far, to my surprise, it has all gone well :) Hoping this bean is extra sticky for you.

Mom2- Looks like you got a great deal! I love getting deals and I have found some really good ones at yard sales. Once got brand new luggage set for $35 at a yeard sale :) Love when you find those great buys like that!

Bumpy- Congrats on selling your car :)

Afm, vinegar chips do not sound good at all! :sick: Lol Although, I've never cared for them. I have been craving hard boiled eggs! I made some yesterday and my OH was gagging. He hates them and kept bitching about the smell. I ate a couple with salt and pepper and then made egg salad with the rest, yummy! I'm craving Starbucks today. I'd have to get half-caf or decaf though :) Can't wait for my doppler to get here! Another scan tomorrow at 7am!


----------



## Amos2009

OMG....I am DYING here......why can't they be early???


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How much longer Amos?? Btw when did everyone's tiredness kick in can you remember? I'm still feeling ok. With Edie the tiredness was like nothing on earth but I can't remember when it started.


----------



## heart tree

Abi, the heartbeat is such a fabulous thing. Did you get to see a heartbeat with the three that you lost? So glad your little guy is being so good with you right now. He probably senses that you need extra care right now.

Tuckie, get them for free! Our tax dollars at work! LOL! I wasn't diagnosed with low progesterone either, but we did it as a precaution. Who knows why this one stuck around. All I know is that the progesterone certainly didn't make anything worse. Hard boiled eggs are great in pregnancy. Oh, I love egg salad! Just make sure the mayo isn't made with raw eggs. Most aren't these days. I'm so glad your scan is at 7am. I like when results come in early.

Unlike Amos's betas! Amos I have my spinach and granola in hand ready to throw at them. Just say the word.


----------



## Embo78

Stalking for Amos' numbers!!


----------



## heart tree

MrsM, I've never had the first trimester tiredness that pregnant women talk about in any of my pregnancies. In general I have a lot of natural energy. I wonder if that has something to do with it. It was either that or my ridiculous anxiety that didn't allow me to be tired. I'm feeling it in the 3rd trimester though. Oh boy, last night I was ready to go to bed at 5pm!

I posted some pics of a few of the items my step-mom and dad gave me in my journal. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-blooming-after-4-losses-68.html#post17800059


----------



## Neversaynever

Looks like everyone is waiting on you Amos :coffee:

bumpy...my placenta is anterior :hissy: I started feeling something around 18 weeks...felt like when you have a burp brewing and those bubbles are rising except they are softer and in the tummy area if that makes sense?

XxX


----------



## Abi 2012

heart tree said:


> Abi, the heartbeat is such a fabulous thing. Did you get to see a heartbeat with the three that you lost? So glad your little guy is being so good with you right now. He probably senses that you need extra care right now.

with the other 3 i didnt get the chance i mc at 6 weeks with my first the second was a mmc i found out at 10 weeks baby did not grow at all so couldnt see anything at all and the 3 was another mmc i found out at 11 weeks the baby was 8 week when he or she left us we saw him/her on a scan but there was no heartbeat so u can understand why its such an amazing feeling to see that heart beating strong and to be told that everything looks fine :) :happydance: and yeah i am too i reckon he senses that im a lil worse for wear atm he is being such a good boy :)


----------



## heart tree

Abi, that makes the hb even more special then. And once you have the hb, your chances for a successful pregnancy sky rocket. I know some of us, including me, have had a hb and still lost, but it's not as common. I really hope this is your keeper! Do you have another scan scheduled?

Andrea, I posted the pics in my journal for you since you threw a fit in my journal :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

heart tree said:


> Abi, that makes the hb even more special then. And once you have the hb, your chances for a successful pregnancy sky rocket. I know some of us, including me, have had a hb and still lost, but it's not as common. I really hope this is your keeper! Do you have another scan scheduled?
> 
> :

nope my next scan will be at 12 weeks and i really hope so too i cant deal with anymore loss this year :( 

anywhoo im off to bed now as got work tomorrow will come on when i get home from work tomorrow :) night all xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Moi? Throw a fit :blush: I looked and then :sad2: :smug:

XxX


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...screw this waiting. I get off work in 30 minutes and I'm driving over there. 

Heart- LOVE the baby stuff. Can't wait to see her in it!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Frig me Amos...my OH is going to have a fit in a minute because I am delaying going to bed until you gte your numbers :hissy:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Amos, bring some granola and spinach with you. They'll run away screaming your results to you. 

Andrea, you know I jest. You can throw a fit in my journal every time. God knows I've done it in yours!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry Never......go to bed. You and that baby need your rest. Don't want the old man to be mad at me!


----------



## Neversaynever

Have to say I've missed you loads lately...selfish bint that I am :haha:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

All this baby has done all day is sleep so it might as well carry on a litle while longer :winkwink:

I'm not ready for bed...:coffee:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Awww Never :(

Amos what time is it with you then?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not sleeping till I know these numbers either.


----------



## heart tree

I'm not sleeping either. 

Oh wait, it's only 2:15 here!


----------



## Amos2009

It's 4:18 right now. So at 4:30 I leave, drive there, kick some booty, get my high betas and post!


----------



## Neversaynever

Bollocks..the boss said bedtime :hissy:

Pups text me :rofl: my phones on silent so I can check when I get up to pee :haha:

XxX


----------



## sara1

It's after midnight here... Trying to hold out for news!


----------



## puppycat

Neversaynever said:


> Bollocks..the boss said bedtime :hissy:
> 
> Pups text me :rofl: my phones on silent so I can check when I get up to pee :haha:
> 
> XxX

Will do :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Neversaynever said:


> Bollocks..the boss said bedtime :hissy:
> 
> Pups text me :rofl: my phones on silent so I can check when I get up to pee :haha:
> 
> XxX

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Amos, I have everything crossed for you honey bun. Good luck.


----------



## Neversaynever

Have you left yet Amos :rofl:

I'm stalling brushing my teeth......

XxX


----------



## sara1

While we're all waiting, I think I'll take this opportunity to vent! Well so much for dh being understanding... We had an argument, the initial impetus was something silly and to be fair, mainly a result of my nerves. But the conversation ended with him complaining that ever since I got pregnant there has been no celebration, only worry in our lives, and when was I going to allow us to just relax, be happy and celebrate the fact that we were finally successful in making a baby. I can't celebrate yet... I'm still scared shitless. I take 13 pills, 4 pessaries and 3 injections a day and I've been told to avoid doing basically everything. I'm petrified, how am I supposed to celebrate. I keep telling myself once I get out of first tri and stop the steroids and progesterone that I'll be able to relax a little, but at this point I just can't. I know he has a point, but it just makes me feel worse:cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Surely he realises its still fairly early days Sara and you can't allow yourself to celebrate just yet? Obviously I'm not wanting to sound negative but even pregnant women who haven't been through any of what you have been through are holding back on blowing the party trumpets until the end of the first tri? You will both be feeling more like celebrating in a couple of weeks when you get into second tri. Maybe the stress has got to him too causing him to be insensitive? Oh these men of ours. :dohh:


----------



## heart tree

The numbers are in. Amos just texted. They are 348 which means they are doubling every 48.4 hours. Couldn't be more perfect than that! Yay Amos!!!

She's driving so asked me to update.


----------



## sara1

:yipee:WOOT WOOT WOOT :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay frigging yay!!! Go baby Byrdy!!!! Now THAT'S made my night. Brilliant Amos and thanks Heart.


----------



## Mrskg

Waiting patiently Amos lol thats not like me I have no patience!!

Sara I won't have to go through any of that an I'm Scared witless so totally get you my hubby is other way round he says he's happy but not to expect any excitement from him till we "know" x


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah!!!!!! Thanks for the numbers! Whooooo- hooooo!


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo brill numbers Amos xxxx delighted for you xxx


----------



## Embo78

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo Amos!!!!!!

Great numbers Congrats :) :) :)


----------



## heart tree

Sara, MrsM, has a really good point that I hadn't even thought of. Even pregnant women without your history don't announce their pregnancies until the end of the first trimester. Pregnancy in the first tri, no matter history, is a scary time. Add the history of recurrent losses and it's almost impossible to celebrate. My suggestion would be to explain this to him, but to maybe find a little compromise with him. He obviously wants to get excited about this. Could you plan a date with him and go out to dinner? You could bring a scan picture with you and have a toast to your baby making it this far. Maybe plan something after your scan on Thursday. That way you'll have the fresh excitement of your scan in your system and you won't have to fake it. 

Our men haven't been through the physical, hormonal and emotional torment that we have. They have their own emotions attached to the losses, but often I think their pain stems more from watching us in pain. He's probably ready to see you in good spirits after so much heartache. Clearly you aren't quite ready. But during moments when you are feeling good, make sure to share them with him.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara- men suck sometimes; plain and simple. They don't realize that what they say is sometimes mean and rude. Edited this but I get shit too! ;) lol.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the update Heart - have text Never and now I'm off to bed!

Congrats Amos :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Heart- I know that's good advice... Lately I just want to sleep and cry. Steroids!


----------



## heart tree

I'm feeling really good about this baby byrd Amos is cooking. I can't contain my excitement.

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


And I'm throwing in a :holly: for good measure!


----------



## heart tree

sara1 said:


> Heart- I know that's good advice... Lately I just want to sleep and cry. Steroids!

Steroids, hormones, pregnancy, your history. It all makes sense. Lady, I'll tell you, sometimes all I want to do is crawl in bed and wake up on August 3 to deliver my baby. I feel guilty that I can't enjoy this pregnancy more. I've wanted nothing more in life than to carry my baby in my belly. And now all I do is worry. I have to stop myself sometimes and remind myself to enjoy it. The doppler helped me to do that. Feeling her helps me to do that. Scans help me to do that. But on a day to day, it's just hard. 

I also have to let my husband get some excitement out of this pregnancy. He earned it. So even when I'm not feeling particularly chipper, I'll let him rub my belly, talk to the baby, and talk about the future. Sometimes it even helps pull me out of my funk.


----------



## sara1

The fact is up until right now I've been amazed at how great he's been. It's not that I don't see myself right now and know i'm not at my best but Alex wants to go out and celebrate... and tell the world. I mean, I want to tell the world as well, but I don't actually do it. He told the lady in the corner grocery... "how's your wife?" Great, she's pregnant" Seriously! I think his problem is that I'm feeling sort of yucky, and miserable and don't want to go out and be social right now. Well, I'm pregnant, nauseous and oh by the way, every place in this country is filled with cigarette smoke (I've become a huge bitch about this but I just can't help it). Most days I just feel like someone hit me over the head with a brick. Ok I have to stop ranting.
I am grateful! I AM. And I will do absolutely anything for this baby to grow healthy. but right now I would give anything for 48 hours of role reversal ... Just so he could really understand! Try to imagine ladies how your men would deal with raging hormones, constipation, morning sickness etc. Can you believe they ever used to call women the weaker sex!

Ok I'm officially done! I'm going to bed and when I wake up I will be a more cheerful creature. Thanks for putting up with me today guys:hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Had to check in for Amos's numbers!!! SO excited for you lady!!! YAY!!!!!

Sara- I think it was good for me to remember that my hubs was not just feeling anxiety about the pregnancy but also feeling like he wanted me to enjoy it for myself. I know we had some rough days at the beginning for similar things but I promise it gets easier to believe things are going in your favour and then the celebrating will really be fun - actually hubby complains about my celebrating with every credit card bill that comes in now! haha!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Amos!!! :happydance:

Sara- I think Heart gave great advice. I know when I'm extra emotional it's hard for my hubby to know what to do and then I get even more emotional. I think it frustrates them because they don't understand it and then we take it personally. Men can be pretty dense too when it comes to what we're feeling/thinking. Reminds me of this iceberg analogy I saw on Pinterest:

https://gulas.sme.sk/upload/posts/5/19/19935/large_extra/11c83880b93cda47bd748bc0675f628e.jpg


----------



## heart tree

That's a brilliant analogy Tuckie. 

Speaking of celebrating, Amos better log back in so we can shower her with our excitement.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie that's brilliant! 
Well it's bedtime for me now Amos' numbers are in, feeling quite tired but it is late. Also I got undressed and my pesky boobs seem to have suddenly grown a cup size in 24 hours so I'm pretty chuffed about that, got to be a good sign. Also feeling a bit crampy.


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Fabulous!!!! I'm printing that out in the morning and taping it to the fridge... On second thought, maybe not the wisest means of generating marital bliss:rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Sara...my DH has said somewhat along the lines of the same thing. Except it was when was I going to be "happy" me again...that our whole marriage basically has been a rollercoaster of misery and then more misery. They have their own way of expressing emotion and it doesn't always jive with ours. Hell, it usually doesn't! :hugs::hugs:

Thanks everyone for your excitement!! It means the world to me that you all care. Now I'm going to blubber some...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## justwaiting

Congrats Amos fantastic numbers. 

I agree about men, sometimes they just don't know what the effects of their words will have. They don't experience emotions or hormones like we do. I'd love to swap for one day with my hubby!!

It's all so positive in here ladies loving it.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- Congrats!!! :wohoo: So happy for good numbers!

Bumpy- Don't worry, you'll feel baby very soon. Then it won't stop until you are holding baby in your arms. :flower:

I ended up calling my doctor after almost fainting in the shower. I wanted to make sure the combo of early braxton hicks and lightheadedness didn't mean anything. Doc said I need to eat protein at every meal to make sure my blood sugar isn't spiking and falling causing the dizzyness. Doc also said not to worry about the braxton hicks as long as I'm able to get them to stop. So far they stop right away if I lay down, so I think I'll be doing a lot of that. Fun, fun.


----------



## filipenko32

Amos I am SO happy about your numbers hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is your sticky Amos bean for sure!!! :wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo:
:wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happy:wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo:dance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee:
:happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin:
:cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo:
:yipee::happydance::headspin::cloud9::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::happydance:
:headspin::cloud9::wohoo:


----------



## justwaiting

Haha fili, love the enthusiasm!


----------



## Neversaynever

Wanted to thank pups for the text :hugs:

Amos..:wohoo: :yipee: beautiful numbers girl :cloud9: so so pleased for you :hugs:

Sara..it's so hard to let go and enjoy..I still have bad days at this point :hugs: 

Morning all :flower:

XxX


----------



## petitpas

Lovely numbers, Amos!

No need to worry about the heparin. It's just your veins that are rubbish. Has nothing to do with the effectiveness of the injections. You wouldn't believe the torture I witnessed at the warfarin clinic where everyone is on high dose blood thinners. Yep, they had to use feet sometimes...


----------



## sara1

:saywhat: FEET?!?!


----------



## Mrskg

Ladies I'm stressing a wee bit x superdrug an tesco both darker today but frer a bit lighter? Wtf? Xxx (I'm 13dpo) x


----------



## bumpyplease

fab numbers amos!!!! whooohooooo!

ok on my last scan she pointed out the placenta at the top, what would that be?

off to my 16 week midwife apptmt now so will ask her anyway....hopefully get to hear hb for first time yippee!!!!
x


----------



## sara1

Mrskg- Try not to make yourself crazy those tests not exact... even within the same brand... also remember the concentration of hcg in your pee is different depending on time of day, how much water you drank before (or during the night) etc. I know it's tough but hang in there . :hugs:

Good luck at your appt today Bumpy, I'm sure your midwife will be able to reassure you!

Have good scan Tuckie!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks sara x heres pics x what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







bnb8 001.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 18









bnb8 002.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14









bnb8 003.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

I'd say that FRER is a dud hun x


----------



## Tasha

Mrskg try not to get too hung up on line, I stopped at 14dpo because I know it isnt healthy for me. I think it is dud too, it probably just doesnt have much dye in it.

Amos I am so happy for you chick x


----------



## jenny25

Mrskg I agree with the girls hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't worry MrsK. Like the others said I'm sure it's just the test. If all the other ones you took were darker then I really think its all fine. I understand how worrying it is though. Like Tasha I stopped testing at about 14 or 15 dpo cos I was worrying too much. 
I'm having a lot of cramping today. Somebody please tell me this is normal at 5+5. I know cramping is normal but I haven't had much yet so it feels strange.


----------



## Mrskg

sorry ladies just having a wobble could kick myself wasnt supposed to do frer today an id have been happy with sd progression x stupid bloody frer!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

i will stop testing on fri x 

mrsmig it'll be everything stretching i remember when i was here last time everyone had cramps in first tri an were worried look at them all now :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Mrskg- Resist if you can, for your own peace of mind (I know it's much easier said than done) I agree with what the other ladies have said. You've got a bunch of tests showing darker lines and 1 which is a little lighter... It's just a dud.

MisMig- Week 5 to 6 was by far my worst cramping week. I thought AF would arrive any minute. The baby's just digging in and you're just stretching out a bit.


----------



## Mrskg

panic for today over x smu frer an looks darker than yests :thumbup: im very veiny just took a pic lol i have a heart shaped vein above my heart how weird is this :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







bnb8smu 003.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 14









bnb8smu 001.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









bnb8smu 002.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

just back from midwife and heard that amazing hb sound wow!!!!! took the a while to find it as baby was moving about so much. she also said my uterus is higher than she would expect but its nothing to worry about, does that mean im gonna pop soon?!! 

mrs kg it looks like that was a dud test, so glad you did another one for reassurance, fab lines on that one!

good luck for your scan today tuckie
x


----------



## Mrskg

bumpy thats amazing so glad you got to hear hb xxx

gl tuckie xx

loving smu lol cant beleive the difference xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Bumpy! So glad you got to hear the hb!!

Mrsk- I was going to say the same thing the other girls said, but I see now that you've already got it sorted! That is one crazy looking vein...but how sweet!!

How is everyone?


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! In the lobby of Dr's office waiting for my scan! :) Mrsk- I got a whole box of frer duds with this pregnancy! The frers were very faint & the walgreens generic hpts were super dark, so sometimes its just like that :p Mrsm- My cramps were also most frequent between weeks 5 & 6. It's totally normal!


----------



## tuckie27

Bumpy- so glad you got to hear your LO's heartbeat! :) It truly is the sweetest sound!


----------



## Tasha

I have my first scan date, it is the 16th May which is Honey's fifth birthday. Not sure how to feel about it really.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy hearing the heartbeat is so special. I'm so happy for you!! 
MrsK I love the vein!! That's bizarre and brilliant!
Well cramps subsided after I'd been to the loo and have been replaced with nausea. Hooray!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Tash I missed your post. Would you feel happier if your scan was on a different day? Could you ask to change it?


----------



## Tasha

Yay for nausea MrsM :haha:

Erm, I would I guess but because it is the EPU at St. Mary's it is only one day a week, so it would mean waiting until the 23rd. I might not even get to the 16th though, so we shall see.


----------



## Mrskg

Can't wait for update tuckie xx

Tasha honey an all your angels will be looking down on you x 

Mrsmig woohoo for nausea xxx


----------



## heart tree

Tasha that is a tough day for a scan. If you go, I hope you'll be bringing someone with you. How far along will you be?

Mrskg, SMU was always my friend. Love the heart shaped vein!

Bumpy you must be on :cloud9: The hb is a great sound. I think if your placenta is at the top, you'll be able to feel movements on the earlier end. 

Tuckie I hope the scan is going well. Stalking for your update. 

Fili out-enthused me with Amos's test results! I'll be back with more flair next time. Amos, more bloods tomorrow? How's the bruise?


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and Hopeful, happy 28 weeks!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on hearing heartbeat bumpy!!

Mrsk- sounds like a bunk frer!

Thanks heart! I thought of 28 weeks as V2 day as the survival goes up to 90%now!

I'm at dentist- crown pulled off in my gum!


----------



## heart tree

Yup, 28 weeks for me will be a big milestone and sigh of relief. Only a couple more days. How awful to be at the dentist. For some reason I can be poked and prodded in my lady bits, but being at the dentist is horrible to me!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 28 weeks hopeful!! Wow! Hope the dentist goes ok :hugs:
Just been swimming, managed 26 lengths it was lovely, it's such a good destressor! Not that I'm stressed!


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 28 weeks Hopeful! 
Thanks for posting that statistic too, I like those odds. Not that I am expecting bubs to come early, but if he did he has a fighting chance after this week and that's good to know.

I have a ton of homework to keep my busy today and my father in law is coming over to give me a driving lesson in a bit. I HAVE to take and pass the test before the baby gets here. Even though I doubt I am ever going to love driving, being able to get out and run errands feels very important to not go crazy. Still, I am a nervous nelly and this belly is not making it easier :)

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## tuckie27

Scan went great!!! :) Our LO is really starting to look like a baby now! Heart rate was 161bpm and baby was measuring 11+5 today, one day ahead. I took another camera phone pic so it's blurry, but you can definitely see it's big ol' head! :p Dr. says she wants me to start relaxing. She feels good about the pregnancy and says I'm nearly out of the "danger zone" :happydance: I still can't believe this pregnancy is going well so far!!!
Oh, and I wanted to ask you guys: she said that all my bloodwork came back fine but that I was not immune to rubella so she says i'll need a shot after I give birth...anybody know what's up with that? I meant to ask her more details, but we started talking about something else. Why would they wait until after and not during pregnancy? 

Anyways, here's the blurry close-up of our LO at 11+4:


----------



## Tasha

tuckie the rubella is a live vaccine, so they cant give it during pregnancy as it runs a risk to baby. My Mum had five babies and had the rubella vaccine after each of us but still isnt immune


----------



## tuckie27

Tasha- Thanks, I wondered what was up with that since I got all my shots as a kid :p


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely pic tuckie! congrats!

happy 28 weeks hopeful xx


----------



## Amos2009

Great scan Tuckie!!!

Happy 28 weeks Hopeful!

Croy- Good luck with learning to drive....if I could have a chaufeur I would NEVER drive!

Heart- I will have more bloods wednesday if I choose to, and of course I do. But if those look good, I won't have anymore and just start ultrasounds next week. I am going to insist on only ONE during week 5 and that's just to make sure there's a sac in the right place. Going every other day is just too much...


----------



## Mrskg

congrats tuckie x

happy 28 weks hopeful xxx


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, that's great news!!! What a cute little bub. You're almost in the 2nd tri!!! Luckily most people have been vaccinated against rubella so it's not something that is easily caught. You might want to google it though. See how it spreads, etc. You'll obviously want to stay away from any risk of getting it. My MIL had it while pregnant with her first child. This was before the vaccine so it was easier to catch. He's a grown man now, but was born mostly deaf because of it. He wears a hearing aid, so can hear a little. He's totally normal otherwise. 

I apparently never had chickenpox as I've been tested twice in this pregnancy and am not immune. I can't get the vaccine until I have the baby. So I have to stay away from people with rashes. 

Croy, I'm not envious of your homework or your driving lesson. Did you drive in the UK? I imagine it would be so hard to learn to drive on the opposite side of the street and road.


----------



## Amos2009

Quick question.....what's your take on eating peanut butter? ok? not ok?


----------



## heart tree

Amos, there is so much conflicting discussion about this. In a "nutshell" (sorry, couldn't help myself) I decided to eat it but not every day. I read that they used to think it would cause peanut allergies. Then I read that it would only cause allergies if there was a family history. Now the new train of thought it that eating it can prevent allergies because it builds up their immunity, kind of like a vaccine. I don't have any family history and neither does Tim. Plus it's a great way to get healthy fat and protein. So I eat it a few times a week.


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- I was just doing some Googling on the rubella actually :) From what I've read so far, it sounds like it is highly unlikley I would come in contact with it in the US, but yes, it can cause birth defects :/ Apparently about 2% of people don't respond to the vaccinations and won't become immune to it no matter how many times they are vaccinated for it (like Tasha's mom). We'll have to wait and see what happens with me after I get the shot...
Amos- I haven't been avoiding PB, but no one in either of our families have any nut allergies so I'm just not too concerned. I'm not eating it all the time or anything, but I eat it whenever I want on a pb & j or pb and apple. If there were nut allergies present in our families, then I might be more concerned about it.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks....I guess the thing that makes me a "little" nervous is since I am adopted, I don't know if there's any allergies in the family. I ate some the other day and now I'm questioning if I should eat anymore.


----------



## filipenko32

Amos I believe it's fine - I ate it but that's no role model I know :rofl: I'd go with what Heart says or ask your doctor just for peace of mind. It is very good for you though, I love it! The crunchy type with chocolate spread too on thick hot white toast!!!!!!!!! OMG I need some of that right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations Tuckie!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Bet you're over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart my d-day scan is on *Tuesday 29th May* when I will be 7 weeks. I'm having a private one with Dr Shehata (Pip's doctor). I'm hoping the change of venue will bring me luck! I have my intralipid drip treatment booked for tomorrow. 2 hours on a drip :sleep:. All in a good cause!


----------



## Amos2009

Fili you crack me up :rofl::rofl:


----------



## heart tree

I forgot about that Amos. My sister was adopted. I'll ask her what she did. I don't think there is a clear cut answer. I've read of women who avoided it and still had a child with the allergy. I've read of women with a history of it in their families who ate it and didn't have a child with the allergy. Not very helpful, I know. I think it comes down to your own comfort level.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Heart...I would love to know what your sister did. Sure do LOVE it, but it's not worth it maybe.


----------



## heart tree

I love it too! I avoided in the first tri but that was due to nausea. Now I eat it quite a bit. I'll ask my sis. She had 2 mcs herself and also has 2 healthy children. 

Fili I updated the front page. It's nice to have your name up there again. Roll on May 29!


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- I ate peanut butter almost every day until a few weeks ago ;) on bagels mainly and some bread, had some peanuts too. My obgyn/re said its fine

Tuckie- congrats!!!!! I bet you are so happy!

Dentist was fine, just glued my crown back on (I got rid of all my silver fillings a couple of years ago as they were very old and I didn't want to be pregnant with them in- how is that for paranoid ;)


----------



## puppycat

If I did like PB I would avoid it BUT my cousin has a nut allergy and I have asthma, eczema and Hayfever (why did I procreate I ask myself?!) lol


----------



## LeeC

MrsMig, quick question for you on rpl thread, if you could jump over and take a look for me re Evening Primrose. Thanks huni xxx.


----------



## sara1

Happy 28 weeks Hopeful! Such a wonderful milestone!

Bumpy- Great that you heard the heartbeat, there's no better sound.

Tuckie- What a wonderful scan! It must be fantastic to hear you're almost out of the danger zone! The photo's adorable!

Amos- I'm erring on the side of caution and limiting my peanut butter intake to once a week (I have hayfever, but no food allergies, neither does dh)... Seems a happy medium, but you should do whatever feels best to you.

Heart- I'm right there with you about the dentist... seriously, I freak out. I'd rather have a pap test any day!

Fili- Good luck with your drip tomorrow... boring but, like you said, worth it!

Croy- I don't envy you the driving lesson... I love to drive, but I learned young at 16 when nothing scared me...I think I would be nervous to learn now. Hope your father in law's a good teacher.

Afm- Things seem to have settled down a bit at home, although to be honest I think I'm just going to have to try to curb my candor about how I feel... Perhaps it's best not to answer "like I've been hit by a truck" or "scared shitless" when dh comes home and asks me how I feel. Actually I feel bad for him, I can see he's trying but just doesn't know how to handle me right now...


----------



## filipenko32

Sara it is so scary, I don't think men suffer as much as we do and your hubby is probably super excited by now but we don't feel it so much after losses I think we are constantly on edge because we have seen so much go wrong so we know it can. We don't have blissful ignorance. PLUS ALL THE PHYSICAL EFFECTS it is a wonder the men in White coats aren't taking us away. I know you and Sara bean are going to be fine though! :cloud9: so close to 12 weeks OMG :cloud9:


----------



## lexi374

:dohh: Just wrote a post and it got deleted!

Amos great numbers, i was told by doc pb was fine in moderation.:hugs:

Yay for a great scan tuckie! :happydance:

Hopeful happy 28 weeks and boo for the dentist, i hate going there! :hugs:

Mrskg i was testing til 21dpo... its a hard habit to break! :hugs:

Bumpy yay for hearing the hb! :happydance:

Tasha will be praying you have some good news on the 16th. :hugs:

Sara i told hubby last night how i felt and he was like oh great now i feel really down about it! I was like well thats how ive felt for 2 days but havent said anything! Why should i be the only 1 feeling like crap! Its hard being a woman! :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else! :hugs:

afm i went to the gp today to ask for a scan this week she said they wont usually see people unless bleeding and cramping! :dohh: anyway i explained the loss of symptoms since sun, and that i never get pest 6 weeks, that 2 have been missed miscarriages and im on progesterone so probably wont bleed anyway!

She said shed try and get back to me, she rang when i was on the way home and said they cant see me til mon! I really wanted to know this week!

Anyway ive emailed prof q and filled her in and said regardless of the outcome theres no point in me seeing her mon aswell, if all ok maybe i can see her a week later and if not i expect they will rescan me to confirm. 

My heads banging i need to try and chill ive really stressed myself out the last couple of days. x


----------



## filipenko32

Heart your journal is getting a bit...erm...soggy!!! 

Aww lex it is so frustrating. Last time I feigned cramps so I could get an early scan. Ironically i had no cramps at all! I dont like fibbing but i was desperate and didnt want to spend money on a scan if i was to be doomed! Maybe i knew! Since our local epu is so horrendous I wish I hadn't! I am going private this time but for us rpl girls in this country unless you can get into St Mary's in paddington, sadly it's impossible, they don't seem to really care! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

You would think given our history we wouldnt have to beg/lie for early scans! You are right they dont give a damn! :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Home safe and sound. Thank you all for your good wishes - I felt them!! ha ha!

I never drove in England, I lived close enough to the city that there would never have been parking and we had great buses and the trains/tube etc for longer trips. Its funny though because I still have to remind myself which side of the road to be on, and which way to go round the round-a-bout! My father in law is so patient and was such a great teacher. We were out for a couple of hours, and he's going to by a couple of times a week so we can get me ready for the test. I want to try and take it before the baby.

Ok, taking a little break and catching up on all of your news :) Then might have to have a little ice cream treat to get me through the studying this afternoon. Only 5 more weeks!!! Can't wait!

Tuckie the scan looked great!


----------



## sara1

Lexi- It's terribly frustrating that they wont see you early. One thing that might give you a little reassurance though- the progesterone will not stop you from bleeding if you are going to bleed... I've had a heavy bleeding while on progesterone. The fact that you are not bleeding/cramping is a super good sign. Also, a lot of the other girls have mentioned that the steroids seemed to mask their symptoms. This may be happening to you too. You never know how you're body is going to react to them. I know Monday seems like ages away, but you'll make it. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great scan Tuckie congrats!!! Happy 28 weeks and V2 day Hopeful. 
Lexi I hope you manage to get an early scan. From the people I have met on here (Mrs k may disagree) they seem to be looked after better up in Scotland. 
I can't remember if I told you all but I rang the hospital to chase up my doctors letter re extra care in early pregnancy and was told again I would categorically not be seen by anybody until I was 9 weeks. However she relented and brought my booking appointment forward by a week so that is on May 21st, but that's just a routine midwife appointment to get me on the books and discuss where I want to deliver. I can't imagine getting that far yet. But I won't be getting a scan that day, and probably not until 12 weeks. So I have to bide my time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yikes!! Heart, I have just counted my remaining progesterone tablets and I only have 34 left! That's enough to get me to 10 weeks, I need to take it for longer don't I? It said on the label of the bottle there was 100 but I have only been taking 1 a day since a week last Saturday so there must have been a lot less how weird!! Sara I may need to take you up on your offer of progesterone if that's ok please?

Oh...and having read what Lee's GP said to her I was clearly way off the mark when I said they got better care in Scotland.


----------



## Mrskg

Think it depends on individual hospitals mrsmig my epu are ok ish x spoke to them today an nhs will only allow for one reassurance scan if there is no pain or bleeding hence the reason mine will be at 9 weeks cause I got o 8+5 last time x


----------



## Amos2009

Lexi- I just wanted to echo what Sara said. If you are going to bleed, you are going to bleed regardless of the progesterone. I have had full on bleeding for weeks all the while being on progesterone. It was so much, we stopped the suppositories and went to progesterone shots just to make sure the prog was still getting in my system. Sucks though that you can't be seen. I like to fuss sometimes about my insurance, but then I read other people's stories and all in all, I'm pretty lucky as they will basically do anything I ask. 

Mrsm- glad you got your appt moved up but I sure wish you could get a scan in as well. See above post about that sucking!

I am using the excuse of my steroids as to not freak out why I don't have any symptoms. I just keep telling myself that's the reason why. Makes me feel better anyway LOL. Well, DH is gone for a week and half....I get the whole house to myself!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We can't go to the epu without a gp referral and I'm more likely to get a snog off Russell Brand than a GP referral. :growlmad:
Actually, that's probably true :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

A snog!!! :rofl: I love you "across the pond" ladies!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't you guys snog?? Oh my!!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh that's rubbish mrsmig I just phone epu myself no doc req so looks lime we do have it better up here an if I did need a referral from my doc he would do it x move up here Its lovely :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol my soon to be 14yr old :rofl: at the word snog it's now called a pull!?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You know I can't be trusted with those Scotsmen MrsK! :winkwink:


----------



## Amos2009

Nope....no snogging here. Ever. We get pregnant by our men "fucking in a cup" as my DH says....LOL


----------



## Mrskg

Oh that's right mrsmig :rofl:

Amos that's hilarious love it x 

Saw this today about pma 

Positive mental attitude
I'm positive I'm mental an I know I have attitude :haha: 

Mrsmig why you not sleeping? Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yikes!! Heart, I have just counted my remaining progesterone tablets and I only have 34 left! That's enough to get me to 10 weeks, I need to take it for longer don't I? It said on the label of the bottle there was 100 but I have only been taking 1 a day since a week last Saturday so there must have been a lot less how weird!! Sara I may need to take you up on your offer of progesterone if that's ok please?
> 
> Oh...and having read what Lee's GP said to her I was clearly way off the mark when I said they got better care in Scotland.

Oh no MrsM! I refilled this prescription online and they mailed it to me. They sent me 2 bottles and I assumed they sent me 2 bottles of 100 capsules each. I was mad at the time because I didn't need 200 of them and I thought they charged me extra. I kept one of the bottles because if my cervix gets too short I need to start taking them. I figured I was sending you 100 and I was keeping 100. Sounds like there are only 50 per bottle! Yikes. I can't send you my other ones until I know what's going on with my cervix. I'm glad you decided to count them! I hope Sara can send you some. I may be able to send you the rest of mine as well, just not right now.


----------



## tuckie27

Lmao @ the snog off Russel Brand comment!!! :D

Lexi-It really sucks waiting that long :/ I told my brother's gf to feign cramps too because they wouldn't see her until 12 weeks and she was super nervous (she had 1 m/c before) I would be going nuts if they made me wait until 12 weeks with this one!

Hopeful- I forgot to wish you happy 28 weeks earlier!!! :)

Croy- Good luck with the driving. It's good your FIL is a great teacher, I think that makes all the difference when it comes to learning something nerve-racking like that!

MrsM- I could send you any leftovers I had, but mine have to be refrigerated and it would be couple weeks before I was done with them anyways :/


----------



## sara1

Mismig, dont worry, I've got plenty. You're taking 2 a day, right? So you'll need another 2+weeks supply. Shall I send you 3boxes of 15. That'll give you enough for weaning as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was just taking 2 a day, but I mentioned it on the RMC thread and Lee said she would send me 400 mg cyclogest , would I be ok jumping up to that ?
Obviously it's fab that she can help too and saves you mailing them over from Greece. 
Mrs k I took ages to wind down last night as I was working late. 
No sore boobs again today. Arghhhhhhh!!


----------



## bumpyplease

was just having a sneaky catch up at work and i nearly choked on my breakfast when reading your "fuck in a cup" comment, Amos.

Hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## petitpas

Amos, if you don't have a nut allergy, that's probably a good enough family history for your side.

I know this is anecdotal but my friend here who has asthma and a number of allergies strictly avoided all nuts during her first pregnancy. Sadly, her boy was born with severe excema and was recently rushed to hospital with anaphylactic shock. He is confirmed as allergic to nuts although there is a chance he will grow out of it by the time he is five.

My thoughts are along the moderation ones. I like to think that eating a varied diet during pregnancy and whilst breastfeeding introduces foods in the safest way possible to a baby. It's like everything they get goes through the mummy-filter first. I have no scientific backing for this theory, mind. It's just the way I see it.

Lexi, the main thing at this point is not to panic. No bleeding is an excellent sign, even for someone who has had mmcs before. Your scan will be here soon :hugs:

MrsM, since I was already on my EPU's books from my first loss I never went through my GP, either. I just called them up directly (via hospital switchboard) and that was that. Normally, their policy here is to see you if you had bleeding, have suspicious cramping, have a history of ectopics, rpl or another factor that could make it a bad idea for you to wait until 12 weeks.

One word of caution, though: I may have exaggerated a cramping feeling on one side once. I was shocked to be kept in overnight, nil by mouth and booked in for emergency surgery the next morning :shock: Thankfully, a consultant came by early in the morning and confirmed my thoughts that it was too early to panic and I was free to go.


----------



## jenny25

Mrs m I'm sure I still have 4 packets of 15 if you want them? Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The fuck in a cup made me giggle too!! Pip with my first loss I was able to ring the epu and they saw me straight away but they have changed it now. It's manned by fire breathing dragons who tell you to go to your GP when you ring. Last time I was bleeding and nobody would scan me till the following day. I think my baby was still alive at that point but I don't suppose anything could be done anyway. 
Jen and Sara thank you both so much, Lee is going to send me some now so I should have it soon. Thanks again for your help. Again I can't speak highly enough of you ladies.


----------



## Mrskg

mrsmig i was working too till half 10 then i had a half hour phone call with my bro who has ms an was telling me all about his decompression therapy so took me ages to wind down thankful for bnb to keep me busy an give me a laugh at the same time xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was only supposed to be working till 8 but some numpty had booked me and my boss two ladies in for a double treatment right at the end of the night. It was bad enough that they didn't leave us any time for clearing up as the whole treatment room needs rearranging for double treatments but when the ladies got there they wanted an inch loss wrap and not the treatment we had prepared for. One was a bride to be so we had to make sure she had the treatment she wanted so we had to rearrange it all again before we could start the treatments. So I didn't get home til half 9. Edie is napping now so I'm having a bit of quiet time! What do you do MrsK?


----------



## justwaiting

3rd tri today, pre 12wks, 15wks, 20wks and 27wks!!!
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0850.jpg

sorry selfish post.

Pip I agree with your allergy theory, Although I hate nuts so will have to try introducing nuts another way. They do say eating a variety of food now helps when they are older. Mummy filter all the way!


----------



## justwaiting

Love the fuck in a cup comment!!

Mrsm if I didn't live on the other side of the world and you wouldn't be well into your 2nd tri before you got them I have 2 full boxes left, sounds like the ladies on here have you covered tho.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, love the pics! Gorgeous figure too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my god and happy third tri! I missed that bit! And yeah I think I'm sorted now and thank you.


----------



## Mrskg

no such thing as a selfish post just x love your bump progress pics x happy 3rd tri xx

aw mrsmig thats sounds like it was a stress but got to keep the bride 2 b happy lol x im a community carer so will prob have to tell my work as theres a couple of clients that are hard to do an im not willing to take any risks luckily i have reg clients on a tues an wed an they are not too hard so will only be asunday thats a prob im a floater an cover other carers days off x we have new teams an they are colours my teams are colours of blue but i just found out in in floating white lol sounds angelic so im liking that xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Kellie happy 3rd tri gorgeous! you look fab!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Happy third tri just!! Me too! Can't believe I finally made it to third tri. Ive treated myself to a yummy mummy bag :) This one..

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/eeaf8709.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

happy 3rd tri embo x love you're yummy mummy bag :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Happy third tri Em and Kellie!! Woohoo!!!

Loving the bumps and bags. 

MrsM I'm so glad you got sorted with the progesterone. Whew!

Why has there been a helicopter circling above my house for the past hour? Did my baby sneak out and commit a crime while I was sleeping? Or maybe my husband. Very suspicious!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Heart...thy are just looking for me. No worries. I'm outside your window :flasher:

Jenny----are you here today? I need to know about Dawny. I'm just sick about it. 2nd time that has happened to me on this forum. (well, that I know about)

Love the dragonfly bag!!!

Just- your bump looks bootiful!

AFM- had my blood draw this morning, going to RPL doc this afternoon.


----------



## heart tree

Well get that flashing smiley face inside my house then! Let's eat some cake together!

Good luck with today's numbers. I assume we're going to have to wait all day for the results again. Come on 700's!! What are you discussing with the RPL doc?


----------



## Amos2009

I'll be in in a minute...patience my dear. lol

Oh yeah...I'm not going to bug her today for them. So it may even be tomorrow. I'm calm right now. 

Not sure what we're going to discuss...I'm on everything I can possibly be on. I think they just want to have yet another hand on this pregancy, which is fine by me.


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome to third tri embo and just!

Amos- will stalk for betas! LOL on fuck in a cup!!! We have science experiments here...


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 3rd tri girls!!! :cloud9:
Love your bump pics just you do have an amazing figure and look wonderful!!!!! You had something going on pre 12 too! Xxx
Amos good luck :hugs: :hugs: 
I am sooooooo tired today I feel like I am being pressed in between to metal slabs my body feels so heavy! Did anyone else have this? Boobs are only twangy and tender, no nausea really just hungry!!

So tired in fact I can't spell two or be bothered to correct it...

Also if I'm 14dpo today when should I get a 2-3 on a cb digi? I think I might be too afraid to test with one of those again....

Also I am sooo bloated, it feels hard, I know it's bad water retention. Anyone else have this at a measly 4 weeks?!


----------



## croydongirl

Just - you look fab!! Congrats on 27 weeks!!

Amos - Thinking of you today, let's go 700+!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili I would imagine you would get a 2-3 between 4-5 weeks. 4 weeks is technically 2 weeks pregnant and 5 weeks is technically 3 weeks pregnant. I wouldn't do one today. Inever had the tiredness, but it's super common. 

Amos, tomorrow!?! Have I mentioned how impatient I am? Guess I'll have to be. Thursday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Amos2009

It might be late this afternoon...I just meant I'm not going to drive over there this time. LOL. If she has time, I know she will call me. She loves me :) Of course I will ask the RPL doc this afternoon just in case she has access to those records. 

Fili- I have NO tiredness. I'm the opposite almost. Feel like I could run a mile if this fat ass were to ever run.


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry i missed you earlier embo - happy 3rd tri to you too!
i love that so many of you lovely girls are reaching 3rd tri - so bloody excting!!!!!

amos fx for your blood draw babe x


----------



## Amos2009

Happy 3rd tri EMBO!!!!! Wow....you chicks are moving on up and out!


----------



## sara1

:headspin: Congrats on 3rd tri Embo and Just :headspin:

Just- LOVE the pics... you look fabulous. plus I'm feeling a reassured that you had a bit of a bump at 12 weeks... I'm definitely showing early too (although it may just be gas LOL).

Embo- Love the bag! So cute and makes me want a cupcake.... hmmm.

Amos- You're not seriously going to make us wait till tomorrow:brat::grr::grr:

Fili- I was bloated from conception... honestly. Enough gas to go into the home heating business... sooooo embarrassing too, this has never been a problem for me (sorry TMI). I also had the exhaustion thing full on from week 5. If it were me I'd hold off a little on the Dig test, maybe at the weekend.

Mrskg- I forgot to say yesterday, I'm loving the new avatar:)

AFM- I weighed myself today and I've gained 2 kilos since before bfp which is ok considering the steroids and doctor prescribed inertia, but it feels like more because everything is just sticking out. I'm waiting till I'm 2nd tri to take my fist pick and start thinking about buying some new clothes!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara, from which week? You missed it off! Have you got a little bump now? :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo happy third tri!! I've got a yummy mummy bag and I just love it. Your dragonfly one is gorgeous. Will read back now and have a proper catch up.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks everyone. I still can't quite believe it!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

amos theres a post about dawny in girls sanctury think tasha knows whats going on xxx


----------



## puppycat

Argh! Bnb will be down from 7pm to 11pm (that's only half hr away) :(


----------



## sara1

:dohh: week 5 :dohh:


----------



## Mrskg

oh puppy thats good for me i work 7 till half 10 means i wont have a hundred pages to catch up on when i get home lol x


----------



## Amos2009

Oh no...it's going down??? What will I do now??? 

See- I didn't even know there was such a thing as girly sanctuary...I must get out more :haha: Well, it's just sick that people can lie about something like this just for attention. I have wanted to call some people out, some people I have, but there are others. Not here anymore mind you....


----------



## Mrskg

madness amos eh x you have to get permission from admin to go into girlie sanc it asks you why you wnat to join just say to see about dawny that what i done when someone was outed not that long ago xxx seems like dawny been doing this for years x


----------



## heart tree

puppycat said:


> Argh! Bnb will be down from 7pm to 11pm (that's only half hr away) :(

WHAT???? NOOOOO!!!!

Amos, you have to text me your results if you get them today then! Or maybe B&B will be back up if you get them later on.


----------



## Tasha

Mrskg you stalker you. :haha: Yes hun, I know what is going on x


----------



## heart tree

Tasha said:


> Mrskg you stalker you. :haha: Yes hun, I know what is going on x

What are you girls talking about? Did I miss something? Someone name Dawny is faking something? I NEED gossip!

And quick! B&B is about to go down!

(I'm especially curious because I was on another thread exclusively for a couple of years a while ago and there was a woman named Dawny that popped in for a while. Just wondering if it's the same girl)

Please, please, please share what you know!


----------



## heart tree

Oh no, I just found out it's the same woman that was on my ever so sacred thread a few years ago. Ugh. I hate being lied to!


----------



## Amos2009

Evidently...she has been faking all this about her miscarriages. Tasha can give more details I hope? She's been around a while I know that much. She was outed and subsequently confessed. (I think)


----------



## Embo78

I feel so hurt by this. I shared with her about my losses. These people don't realise they're playing with women at their most vulnerable. 
I feel violated :( :(


----------



## heart tree

It's really disgusting. When I wear my therapist hat, I try and look for an underlying reason. Like she did it as a cry for help or attention because of something awful that happened to her in her past. But as a woman who has gone through the heartache of RPL, it pisses me off. We're so damn vulnerable. The last thing we need is someone faking losses. No one should ever want to walk in these shoes.


----------



## Tasha

Hugs girls. I am sorry you are all being hurt. I comforted her too, and was in various threads with her. I will never understand it tbh. I will try and answer an questions if any of you need them answering x


----------



## Embo78

I agree heart. Why on earth would someone want to 'pretend' to be suffering the way we have???
This is the second member to be outed recently. Members that seem so genuine and have been a part of the bnb community for a very long time. They're obviously not right in the head :shrug:


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha- did she admit she had been lying? Did someone call her out?


----------



## sara1

WTF! That just makes me angry. You fake a cold to get out of going to work on a friday... why do you fake rpl? What's the upside? Comraderie? How did she get outed? If you wanted to lie about something like this on a forum it would be difficult to find out.


----------



## jenny25

This is why I've hardly been on today this girl who I had become close too esp after what I went through with Jamie it's like she was laughing behind my back because of the pain I went through with him I feel betrayed that I was so open with her and we went through losses together x


----------



## croydongirl

wow - I just think it's sad that anyone would be lonely enough to need to reach out by lying to get attention. These forums can be such a blessing and comfort to those of us who really need them but I guess that sort of support, even for something as sad as rpl can look appealing if you are that unhappy about your life to need to lie. I am not condoning it, and I certainly don't understand it, but I don't think anyone whi was in their right mind would do something like that so I just have to feel sorry for her. I hope she gets the help she needs for the REAL problems in her life that would have made her do it.

Sorry for you girls who have interacted with her, I am sure it does feel violating to have her know your deepest sorrow and then know she actually had no integrity to be honest about her own.

Onto happier things...
Emby- Happy 3rd Tri, sorry I missed you earlier!!!

afm - I just got back from another 3 hour driving lesson with my FIL, we even managed to stop at COSTCO for a few bits while we ere out! Plus I went on the freeway and think I have this parallel parking thing almost down too! Felt like I needed a stiff drink when I got home but bought a cute little baby diaper sack instead, to calm my nerves...it was a necessity, I know you all understand! haha! Freeway driving might take more getting used to but I guess I just have to suck it up and get back behind the wheel tomorrow morning to get used to it. :)


----------



## heart tree

Jen she was on the Disco thread when we first started it. I'm sorry you got so close to her. I've had my suspicions about some people. None here. It's just so strange to feel the need to do that. 

Croy, well done in the driving! Soon it will be second nature to you. It's probably to your advantage that you didn't drive in England. You don't have to unlearn any habits. And I completely support retail therapy!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I am having the last of the chowder leftovers for lunch, still so good :)

I am hoping that driving will indeed become second nature, I never used to want to drive in the evenings but since I have been going out with my FIL, once hubby gets home I really want to go out to show him my new skills! ha ha!

I just want to do hard core practice for a month or so and then take the test and pass before baby gets here so I can have some practice driving on my own too. I know I am going to love the freedom once I have it, I just need to build confidence, and that comes with time. 

Can I just say how thrilled I am to be celebrating mother's day this year, with a baby belly and not spending another year balling because we had no idea when it would be happening. Happy Mother's Day to us all for Sunday!!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! Just now popping in since B&B was down :)

Amos- Stalking for your numbers!

Heart- Did I read that right?!? Did you say you were never tired? :saywhat:

Just- Beautiful bump! and like Sara, I'm glad I'm not the only one showing early here! It's very comforting seeing your 12 week bump! 

Croy- Congrats on your driving success! Woot!

Hopeful- I saw this on Pinterest today and it made me think of you! 
https://pinterest.com/pin/49891508341461651/

For anyone that is not on Pinterest, there are a ton of great ideas for moms on there. Especially if you're willing to get crafty and enjoy DIY projects. If you still need an invite to join, I can invite anyone who might be interested :) 

Ugh, sorry to hear there are fake rpl ladies here. I chalk it up to some serious mental health issues. Reminds me of Fight Club when Edward Norton's character is going to all those support groups for cancer and whatnot even though he is not physically ill. I'm sure for those of you who developed a relationship with this person, it is very upsetting. It is certainly a betrayal to our communtiy, that's for sure. These people are very sick and it's a shame they're expoliting our real life tragedies for sympathy or whatever they're after.


----------



## heart tree

I agree Croy. Mother's Day will be quite different this year. Last year, Tim's mom was visiting and we took her to wine country on Mother's Day. You'd think I would be able to drown away my sorrows tasting wine all day and avoid lots of mothers and children. Not so. We went to a winery and the woman pouring the wine asked me if I was a mother. I froze. I didn't know how to answer. She looked at me strangely and said that mothers got free wine. Tim jumped in and said I was a mother. I started crying. It ruined the rest of the day for me. This year I'll be content not to drink wine and enjoy feeling my baby kicking me.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie that is sooo cute! Little twin peas!

Nope, I never had that extreme tiredness in early pregnancy with any of my pregnancies. I have no idea why. I have a lot of natural energy. I never nap. I may have taken 2-3 naps my entire pregnancy this time. Sometimes I would be a little tired from the early pregnancy insomnia, but that's about it. Strange, isn't it? 

Amos promised to text me with any news. She was texting me from the doctor's office since B&B was down. LOL! She didn't know what to do with herself. I am praying for 700's.


----------



## hopeful23456

0mg tuckie that is so fricking cute!!! I still can't believe i'm going to have actual babies...

that liar girl makes me so MAD! i didn't know her but what a terrible thing to do

i need to go stalk just's bump pic, haven't seen it yet

any word from amos?


----------



## hopeful23456

cute bump just!

I love that bag too - was it embo's? can't find it again...

congrats on driving Croy! I couldn't imagine learning to drive at this age either and in Seattle too? sounds like you are doing good though


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- I am just shocked that you have taken 2-3 naps your whole pregnancy! We need to bottle whatever magic you have and start passing it around! :p I have been a complete and utter sloth this whole time!!!


----------



## jenny25

Amanda that's how I first met her and she had also been on other threads I was in plus writing in each other journals I've never doubted anyone before I had no reason too it just opens up a lot of things who too trust on here I trust you girls and the disco girls the girls from the thread I was in when pregnant with Jamie but that's about it I won't add anyone who I haven't spoken too before on too fb either for security reasons , I just wonder f she will find another forum too get people hooked in , I posted on her wall today told her what I thought of her but it's now been removed ive deleted her too I new to figure out my password for my ttc fb account as I've not used it in a while she is on that xxx


----------



## jenny25

Too give you guys a laugh but shhh don't tell hubby lol


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/ee03eb36.jpg


----------



## sara1

That's a great picture Jen!!

Heart- I envy you! All I want to do is sleep and then it's 1am and I can't (like right now) it's strange as I've always had a perfectly stable sleep cycle. Guess my body's preparing for the inevitable insomnia to come.

Tuckie- omg the peas in a pod twins are adorable!


----------



## heart tree

That's an awesome picture Jen!


----------



## jenny25

Lol thanks he doesn't know I've taken it lol xx


----------



## heart tree

Soon the dog will be replaced by Kieran!


----------



## jenny25

Lol well I think it will be abit of a fight Paul treats Skye like a big baby lol xx


----------



## tuckie27

Cute picture Jenny! Sorry you were close to the woman faking on here. I'm sure that is very hurtful :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

It's ok darling I'm glad I've found out now than more time down the line xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Jen...how sweet of a picture! Our furbabies are our babies too!

Tuckie...what a precious picture. 

Croy- good job on parallel parking. If you already know how to do that, you are WAY ahead of the game!

AFM- nothing to report :( No betas today :(

I lie....she just text me....724~~~~~


----------



## jenny25

Omg Amos that's amazing yay xxx


----------



## heart tree

Amos, you bitch! LOL! You just texted me and told me there was no news!!!

FUCKING BRILLIANT! Yay for the 700's! My baby just did a dance for you! :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

No..I sent this message and right after I sent it, she texted me!!!!


----------



## heart tree

So no more betas? You're just going for the scan right? How long are you going to wait before scheduling it?


----------



## heart tree

Amos2009 said:


> No..I sent this message and right after I sent it, she texted me!!!!

I figured. I just needed an excuse to swear at you! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

Hehe...I thought hippies were all about peace and love :)

I literally couldnt edit that message quick enough! I actually refused an ultrasound today, but doc just told me I have to have one no later than Friday! Doc's orders!


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry to all the ladies who knew the troll xxx speechless xxx

Great numbers Amos :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah wow Amos you little cracker!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Amos that's a fab number! :D

I know of another RPL liar who came in this thread actually but she's not been on since January. It was hard seeing everyone comfort her when i knew she was a liar! Grrrr!


----------



## heart tree

No later than Friday this week? Like in 2 days? You'll be 5+1. Seems early but I know they are trying to rule out ectopic. I can pretty much tell you it's not an ectopic based on your perfect numbers. I got a scan at 5 weeks with this pregnancy and they saw something but couldn't figure out if it was a sac or a blood clot. Turns out I had both! I hope they see a sac. (which I know they will).

I'm a modern day hippie! I swear and wear deodorant!


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, feel free to PM us if you know of a liar on this thread. We shouldn't be comforting them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I came across one who posted in my journal, she only made up 1 mc but she wrote it like Mills and fucking Boon. I nearly threw up reading it. I'm so sorry to all of you who knew this woman. To make up repeated losses must mean some significant problems in her real life. I'm pleased she has been outed.


----------



## puppycat

I did pm a few ppl who were responding at the time but she was vicious and would lash out and rally people together against you. I don't even want to put her name incase she comes back!! Embo will agree i'm sure!


----------



## Amos2009

I bet I can name her Puppy....

Heart- yeah, I actually don't want the scan, but doc is insistent. Dammit...


----------



## croydongirl

Amos - AWESOME news!!!! Yay!! I hope the scan is a comfort and not a stresser, I was always super stressed before each one but then so calm afterwards...for about an hour! ha ha, then the anxiety would creep back in but I am so glad now that I have so many fabulous early shots of the bubs.


----------



## heart tree

Yup Amos, Pups just PM'd me. It's the one you, Hopeful and I always suspected. She was on the RMC thread and then moved over here. I'll PM anyone who wants to know. If she comes back, which I wouldn't be surprised about, we could all make sure to be very wary of her. But as far as I can tell, she hasn't been on the site in months.


----------



## Amos2009

I figured it was her....


----------



## puppycat

Lying in bed watching my tummy go crazy! He's still transverse though :( getting stretchies around my belly button because he's right there!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen- that pic is so cute! They sleep like that? Adorable

Amos- I am teary happy for you!!!!! It's perfect!! 

Yeah pups- that chick sucks too! 

Hi hippy heart!

Happy 4 weeks fili and mrskg!


----------



## heart tree

Love it Pups! How can you tell he's transverse?


----------



## heart tree

:hi: Hi Hopeful! Do you have a scan tomorrow?


----------



## puppycat

Did you see Embo's naked belly shot where she had an obvious lump on one side of her tummy? That's a really good example! My 'lump' is right under my belly button and all across, nothing above.

When i saw the consultant and the mw they both confirmed baby's low and transverse. He likes to put his bum in my pelvis!

Plus i can feel head and bum quite clearly when i lay down. I have kicks from one said and what i assume are punches from the other! Completely different to Laura who camped her ass out in my ribs!


----------



## heart tree

My baby has been head down for the past several scans, but I'm wondering if she's moved to transverse. I have one sided lumps too and I also notice movement on both sides of my belly at the same time. I'll know on Monday what she's up to! I'm going to go look for Em's belly pic now.


----------



## Amos2009

I love hearing you guys talk about what your baby is doing....it just seems so surreal to me at this point!


----------



## heart tree

It's pretty surreal to me too Amos! I have to remind myself that it's an actual baby in there. It's hard to believe sometimes. The scans always surprise me when a little human show up on the screen. I'm not sure I'll fully believe it until she's here. 

Good luck tomorrow with your scans Sara and Justkeeptryin!


----------



## Embo78

I'll post it here heart! One sec.....


----------



## Embo78

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/6ab36412.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Em! I remember seeing it. I've definitely had that recently. I bet my girl had moved! I was hoping she would stay head down.


----------



## Embo78

At all my scans he's head down so I'm hoping he'll be in a good birth position by 40 weeks.

I've just bought a birthing ball from eBay so I'm going to start bouncing on that for half an hour or so a day. Apparently that's good for getting baby in a good position and helps your pelvic floor too :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Amos that is fantastic news, so happy for you!

I will pm those that want to know more in the morning, when I'm not on my phone, as this is a pretty open part of the forum (I think) and so would hate for her to be reading this getting her kicks from it, just let me know if you do. If anyone ever suspects then just report them or give me a message, I have reported quite a few people over the years, usually I spend a while getting evidence together and then they are made inactive quickly and discretely but this was obviously different cos of how long she has been here. 

I was freaked earlier, went to the toilet stood up and it was full of blood, it ended up being from my bum but it really scared me and shook me up. 

I can't sleep, but I'm enjoying the storm brewing. I've got my window wide open and the wind is really picking up, we're meant to have thunder storms around 6am x


----------



## heart tree

Ok maybe she hasn't moved then. I want her head down. 

Not sure I can do the birthing ball with the cervix issue. But if I can get to 37 weeks I'll definitely use one!


----------



## heart tree

Tasha, I'd like to know. Simply because I got caught up in her story on my other thread. 

Oh how scary about the blood! Why is there so much blood coming from your bum? I hope you are ok. Enjoy the storm.


----------



## Tasha

I will pm you in the morning then. I was on a few threads with her too. 

I have no idea why. I will talk to the people at St. Mary's next week as I find GP's to be pretty rubbish. I'm okay, just the I wish I knew what the future held thoughts bothering me. I know you all get that. How are you?

I will enjoy the storm. I love them, but they are prettier else where. The prettiest I saw was in Rhodes and the most spectacular was in New York, i went in August last year and the humidity meant storms for hours every night, when you are way above the new york lights in your hotel room it is just amazing. I could move to NYC just for the storms. Lol


----------



## heart tree

It's funny because I grew up on the East Coast not far from NY and the storms were amazing. But in the San Francisco Bay Area there are rarely any thunder or lightening storms. There is plenty of rain, but we're lucky if we get even one storm a year with thunder and lightening. We had some a few weeks ago. It was amazing. I hadn't seen a storm like that in a few years. 

Glad you have your appointment next week though I know it will be difficult for you too. Promise me that if you keep bleeding you'll try to get seen earlier. xoxo


----------



## justwaiting

Great numbers Amos so happy for u, can't wait for u to have a scan.

We had a troll, really someone pm and tell me who it is please. I hate ppl get something out of pretending to share ppls pain and pray on vulnerable ppl. makes me sick.

I'm jealous of all you being able to see your babies little bums sticking out, I get kicks and my tummy often feels like it's doing a flip but I never see an obvious bit of my baby protruding, maybe later on. I'm i silly to want to see a little foot or elbow, something sticking out. 

jenny love the pic of your partner and dog, so cute.


----------



## tuckie27

Amos- Congrats!!! :happydance: 
How cool that you ladies can see your bubs in your bumps! :) I can't wait for that!
I didn't know this person so I don't need the full story, but I would like someone to PM me the name so I can avoid her! 

So, I got my doppler tonight and I'm pretty sure I suck at finding baby's hb :/ Pretty sure we found found it biefly; for about 3 seconds it was in the 150-160s and then it was gone. I keep finding 86-90 (which I'm sure is my pulse) and something else in the 120-130 range, but seems too low to be baby. My last appt. it was 161bpm. I have the Sonoline B and I've been using mode 1 and moving slowly all around hair line. I'm going to keep trying, this is like an obsession now! New toy :p Hope I can find the baby quicker once I get more accustomed to it. If any of you have any tips, let me know!


----------



## justwaiting

happy Third tri to Em too


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie I used it wile lying down with hips propped up on a pillow. I think I used mode 2. I never really relied on the numbers. I would video it and then play it back while counting the beats and timing it. You can tell if it's your hb by feeling your pulse in your neck. It will be the same as what you are hearing. Anything faster could be the hb. They are little and have a lot of room to move around. You'll find it again.


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks Heart, was your digital number often off from what you calculated it to be?


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with the doppler Tuckie! 
Sorry about that awful woman everyone and Jen :hugs: especially when you had a history with her and thought she was genuine :shock:
724 Amos!!!! :yipee::yipee: Perfect!!! I am sure this is your sticky Amos-bean!!! :cloud9: 
Tasha I love storms too and I love being inside when it's pouring with rain. We get some quite good thunder and lightning storms in the UK. 
afm: pregnancy insomnia!!!!! :wohoo: I 'crawled' to bed at 10pm last night and now I am completely wide awake :shock: at 4am :wacko: New obsession of the day is that I don't think my boobs hurt enough - they're mildly mildly tender at best with a few pangs here and there. Also I have no sickness at all. Thinking these are bad signs....


----------



## heart tree

Hmmm, hard to remember. Here's one I took at 10+5. Click on the picture. 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/th_ca826d76.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Fili in my opinion it's too early to be feeling much of anything. I had mildly sore boobs when I was 4 weeks and nausea didn't kick in until 6 weeks. I don't think it's a sign of anything to be honest. And the fact that you have insomnia is a symptom in itself. It was horrible for me in the beginning. Sorry you are awake though.


----------



## tuckie27

Okay, that helps. Maybe I'll try mode 2 as well. Thanks Heart :)

Fili- I obsessed over symptoms early on too. Don't worry, sometimes they feel more tender than other times. I remember I had one whole day when they didn't hurt at all after hurting for awhile and I panicked and then the next day, they were back :dohh: I love storms too! We had thunder and lightning here yesterday which was amazing since we're in the desert now :p


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Tuckie and Heart xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - I think the roids are masking it too! Same thing happened to me. You are fine! I was worried about it too though.... I was super tired but up all night too. That didnt really change. 

Heart- I have a scan tomorrow, first bio physical test (they check diff movements and stuff, will find out more).. Cervix check and ffn too I think, if it's been 2 weeks already. 

Tasha- I like storms but 1 of my dogs freaks out at thunder and that sucks. Luckily she bothers dh to protect her and not me cause she gets crazy.


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, just thought would pop in say hi, what's been going on who has been making stuff up etc?? Sorry I haven't caught up completely, is everyone ok? It's lovely in Cyprus nice an warm feels good seeing the sun! Xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Happy 5 weeks apple seed Amos and beautiful numbers :yipee:

Happy scan days to Sara and Just :hugs:

I'm sorry there has been a troll..fucking sick bitch :trouble: no sympathy what so ever for her...scum. All those that have been violated by her..I'm so sorry :hugs:

Em..happy third and final tri :yipee: and love the bag

JW...happy third and final tri :yipee: and loving the sequence of bumpage :cloud9:

Sarah...jealous of the sunshine :sad2:

Tasha...do you suffer with piles at all? Seriously go get checked out sooner if not chick :hugs: also could you PM me details if you get chance so I can be more aware...I take people for their face value on here and I guess because I'm so open and honest...I just expect others to be too..although I do know the troll that pups is talking about :trouble:

:hi: to everyone else..croy, Jen, tuckie, heart, and and and and pants forgotten :dohh:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls I'm glad today is a new day I was so done with yesterday lol 

God luck to girls that have scans today xxx

Hope your having a great holiday davies xxx

I love storms a couple of years ago we had one and ha massive hail stones they were the size of golf balls seriously lol xxx


----------



## sara1

:headspin: Great numbers Amos. Congratulations!!!:headspin:

Tuckie- It has taken me some time to get proficient, and still I don't always find it right away. Once I realized basically where baby was camping out it got a little easier but it can still be frustrating. Make sure you use plenty of gel, and don't be afraid to apply a little pressure. Also, I find rotating the wand in each spot helps. I find it helps to just listen first, rather than watch the screen. You can really hear the difference. Then once I've heard it I zero in and check the heart rate. 

Tasha- I'd like to know the who this little liar is too. I've been on this site since December and am wondering if I've encountered her on the RMT.

I love storms, always have. I grew up in New York and when I was a kid I use to lie on the screened in back porch during the storms and watch lightning flashes. We get epic storms here in Greece! 

Fili- I've got pregnancy insomnia too... I'm super tired but can't sleep. Crashed last night at 2:30 Aarrgg :growlmad:

Davies- so glad to hear you're having a nice holiday!


----------



## puppycat

Can someone pm a name too? I'd like to know who to avoid. The name sounds familiar so chances are i have spoken to her too but there's quite a few with a similar name on here x


----------



## jenny25

And me please xx


----------



## Embo78

Me too please. 
We used to chat on the race for a bfp thread. I'd like to know how it all came about so I can watch be more aware


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too please, I've been around since October here and there and I'd like to know too. 
Happy 5 weeks Amos, and it's 6 weeks for me today. 6 weeks scares me!
I know a few others have a milestone day on a thursday but I've not sussed out who yet. 
Morning everyone.


----------



## bumpyplease

morning everyone!

wow what a lot i missed last night! 

it makes me sooo fucking mad to read about ppl lying about recurrent mc - what is wrong with these people. i have no idea who this person who is that got outed yesterday so tasha please send me info so i can avoid.

funnily enough i know exactly who you girls are on about on this thread.....she joined at the beginning, hasnt been on for months and apparently had many many many mc, her name symbolised that right?  it makes me mad as i comforted her as well for a while until i started to realise things didnt add up.

amos - fab numbers! sooo excited for you!
hi davies, good to hear from you, glad the weather is great in cyprus, still lots of rain here booo!
gl with scans today hopeful, sara and just

love to all, and i can honestly say i trust each and everyone of you girls on here now that the other girl has gone.

x


----------



## Tasha

I am like that you all love storms too, people usually look at me like I am crazy. It never came last night/this morning, but it is still warm and muggy here so it might come later.

Heart, that is so strange. It fascinates me who different parts of America weather systems to be so different to one another. 

Fili I am in the UK, London infact :haha: I cant remember the last time we got a thunder storm where I live though. I am pretty similar to you gestational wise and my sore boobs come and go, and even when it is there it is just the left one :wacko: I think i have insomnia too. 

Never (I think it was) not usually but I checked in the bath this morning and I do, now that is a preg symptom isnt it :happydance:

Bless your dog Hopeful. It is strange that it is just one of them.

Sara, I am so jealous growing up in NY and now living in Greece. The storms in Rhodes were so pretty, the whole sky was purple. 

Good luck to those having scans today, and yay to anyone meeting a new milestone. 

I rang St. Mary's on Monday to book the EPU and she said about needing to get the GP's to refer me again, just get them to fax etc (even though I am already and have been under their care for almost a year now :wacko:) but the earliest doctors appointment is Tuesday, that isnt going to be enough time is it?

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone. Will just pm those of you that wanted to know about Dawn in a mo x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bumpy, your getting really far into this pregnancy now..17 weeks wow.
Sara good luck for your scan today aswell, Im getting nervous as always, my scan is in 4 hours.

I find it extremely strange that someone would come on this forum and pretend to have suffered miscarriages, thats just not normal to lie about things like that, some strange people in this world!

As for pregnancy insomnia Im suffering really bad from it, Im getting so frustrated at night as I sleep for a couple of hours then wake up and struggle to get back to sleep, its horrible. My midwife last week did say that its the progesterone. 

Hi to everyone else, I hope everyone is well x


----------



## Tasha

I pm'ed everyone who said they wanted to know except Mrs Miggins cos it says you have chosen not have pm's x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Really? That's never been the case I've always been able to get pms before! Let's see if I can pm you and you can reply.


----------



## Tasha

That worked, very strange. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh mrs migg can you forward to me!? 
Just good luck today you're going to be one happy lady!! Xxx


----------



## Tasha

I tried to send to you fili but your inbox is full x


----------



## sara1

Thanks for the info Tasha- Much appreciated!

Fili- Tried to pm you but your inbox is full! My veiny boobs have been progressive. I little in the beginning, but now they look like a subway map!

Good luck on your scans Just and Hopeful! I'm nervous about mine as I've been crampy all week (I think it's gas though)... Thank god for the doppler or i'd never have made it till today. 

Lot's of lovely milestones today!

Happy 5 weeks Amos 
Happy 6 weeks Mismig
Happy 10 weeks Just
Happy 17 weeks Bumpy
Happy 28 weeks Davies

Hope i haven't missed any!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara just to say that Ive been quite crampy this week too just light cramps, I reckon its a lot of stretching going on now and probably normal. Im worried that Im getting really fat as my stomachs really big but surely cant be baby at this stage, its like really bloated and big! especially at night time after a day full of food aswell, my clothes are so tight on me now!


----------



## jenny25

I've noticed something girls I want to bring too your attention I've noticed someone stalking this thread called amanda_bump she has never posted in the forum but I've seen the name hover in this thread for a few weeks I thought I should let you know x


----------



## bumpyplease

happy new weeks to amos, mrs mig, just, davies and croy

x


----------



## justwaiting

I have stalked a few threads too and it takes me a while to post. I like to give ppl the benefit of the doubt.

Can I change my name, I'm getting confused with justkeeptrying and myself. Can I either be jw or Kellie. Sorry to be a pain but I have started replying to a few things and then realised there not for me. 

Good luck for all the scans today, I think just has one and hopeful and mine is tomorrow/friday. Gonna get a dvd of it this time.

Thanks you Tash for pming me. I will keep an eye out some ppl are just sick


----------



## bumpyplease

that will be wicked to get a dvd kellie!!!! how exciting!


----------



## bumpyplease

17 week bumpy-de-bump!!

(sorry pic removed)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Bumpy love the bump!! Tash thanks for the pm. I realised who the other person was that used to post on here as well. I suspected it was her and Bumpys post confirmed it. 
It is confusing having two Justs here so Kellie you are.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks for pm tash I don't no if I ever spoke to her I can't remember I'm shocked that sum1 can b that heartless about what we have all been through, there truly is sick people in this world! 
Anyway ladies im sunbathing but defo had enough I miss my dog an u girls an I'm 28 weeks feel disorganised an just want to b home! I feel to far away I want to b gettin on with my baby things! Oh well think I'm just having a little 5 mins emotional moment!! X


----------



## puppycat

Ooooooh can i say it....?...

Fili CLEAN YER BOX OUT :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: puppy. 

Yes, someone confirmed with me who the girls were talking about in this thread and tbh I always thought too. Sad though isnt it? We all would do ANYTHING not to be in this situation and yet there are those who pretend they are. Mind boggling to me.


----------



## Mrskg

Tasha I wasn't to bothered about knowing but something bumpy said has made me think it is someone I consoled so can you send me pm to please xxx

Happy 5 weeks Amos 
Happy 6 weeks Mismig
Happy 10 weeks Just
Happy 17 weeks Bumpy
Happy 28 weeks Davies

Sorry I copy an pasted that from....see can't even remember Sara I think but I knew I wouldn't remember pregnancy brain totally hit in x (had to go back an look it was you Sara sorry hope you don't mind x) 

Good luck for scans today xx


----------



## sara1

Kellie it is then:)

Fabulous bump Bumpy. You look great. 

Just my stomach seems huge too... Lots of bloat/water retention/gas and a teeny tiny little bit baby:) 

I stalked the RMT thread after my 2nd loss, but never posted until my third. I stalked this thread before I got my BFP ... It was like coming for a dose of PMA and telling myself I'd be here someday. Sometimes I needed it because even though the RMT was super supportive I wanted a be reminded that that there was still hope.


----------



## jenny25

Maybe I'm just being para arghh hubby is pushing my buttons today grrrr


----------



## jenny25

Who was it from this thread ? Xx


----------



## jenny25

Girls I need advise on this dress I have a wedding too go too on sat that depends on hubby's mood as he is severly annoying me so I bought this dress excuse the hair but I feel and look awful xxx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/53077e4b.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Oooh I love it Jen, you look lush x


----------



## jenny25

Lol see cause I'm short I feel like a oompa loompa lol x


----------



## Tasha

Noooo, you dont look like an oompa loompa.


----------



## Mrskg

Jenny dress is beautiful xxxxx nope I'll rephrase that you are beautiful in that dress xxx p.s love your wallpaper too xxx

Omg it was who I thought it was in this thread I consoled her an even cried tears I felt so sorry for her x bloody hell what make these people tick x I'm sure I still have subscription to thread there was on girl really friendly with her she gave us updates wonder if she knows? Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Wow Jen you look amazing!! Love the wallpaper too! Xxx


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks guys lol xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Happy 6 weeks Mismig
Happy 10 weeks Just
Happy 17 weeks Bumpy
Happy 28 weeks Davies

Jen- you look fabulous! Show off that beautiful body and bumpy! 

Davies- I know you are having a wonderful time! Hope you are taking some pics? I am a pic junkie of vacation places! I like to dream I am there sometimes LOL

You were talking about storms earlier- I am one of the crazy ones that drives down to the beach when a hurricane is coming in. Yes, I know. I absolutely love it! I hate the damage and devastation they can sometimes cause, but Mother Nature is simply amazing. 

Thanks Tasha for your PM. I can stand attention whores, but especially over a subject like this. And I don't mind calling out who it was on this thread. It's my opinion, and evidently everyone else's as well. NINE. That's all I need to say. 

AFM- I think I have decided to put off my scan til Monday. I will be 5+4 then so I should definitely see a sac then. Oh..and I have pregnancy insomnia too...whoo hooo I have a symptom LOL


----------



## bumpyplease

jenny you look seriously hot! that bump looks amazing in the dress too!
ill pm you re who it was on this thread
xx


----------



## daviess3

I'm confused did she actually talk to us on this thread? X


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Amos will upload when I get home x


----------



## puppycat

Yup, she got pregnant shortly after me, apparently, and it turned out to be twins, apparently, never saw a scan photo but she always promised. Lots of drama and I think she left on the premise that she was having hubby trouble.

Odd thing is I had her on my FB :crazy:


----------



## Tasha

Davies, there is another that the girls are talking about that did on this thread. 

That sounds amazing Amos, I would love to experience that. I wanna be a storm chaser I think. Really disappointed because the storm they promised never came.

It is a shame none of us live near one another, with all this insomnia we could keep each other company :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Lots of chatter! Amazing that we all suspected the same girl on this thread. Her story never added up. If you read her journal, there was no way she could have gotten pregnant so quickly after losses. She would have a loss, then would have another bfp without enough time to OV. 

Jen you look like a blue dream! I love the dress on you! 

Sara and Just, good luck on scans!

Kellie, I'm happy to call you by your name here. Your scan is so close!

Amos, good call waiting until Monday. We both have scans that day then! Lexi does too. And I think it's Tasha's birthday. It should be a lucky day. Happy 5 weeks!

I notice people who stalk this thread too. Sometimes I look them up out of curiosity. I don't mind if people read. Or post, as long as they are appropriate for the thread and don't lie. 

Davies, try to enjoy the rest of your holiday. It's the last one without a baby! Happy 28 weeks!

Croy happy 28 weeks! 

I can only ever remember Davies and Croy's milestones as they are one day ahead of me. 

Bumpy, you have a proper baby bump! It's gorgeous!! I think it's a milestone for you too. 17 weeks! Yay!

Going to read back to see who else I missed. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Happy 6 weeks MrsM and 10 weeks Just!!!


----------



## Tasha

It is my birthday on Monday! And lots of scans that day, exciting x


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 5 weeks Amos 
Happy 6 weeks Mismig
Happy 10 weeks Just
Happy 17 weeks Bumpy
Happy 28 weeks Davies 
Happy 28 weeks Croy

thanks Sara for starting the list!!!! 

at work, took so long to read that gotta run! glad your vaca is good Davies!

Jen - LOVE the dress - makes you look tall I think

and love the bump pic bumpy! you look great!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Way too early for bump pics I know but check out my 6 week bloat. Man. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/90d10098.jpg


----------



## heart tree

MrsM, women show earlier after they've had one baby. You look adorable! And you look nothing like I imagined you. I thought you were blonder. 

I was looking at the background trying to figure out why you had a bed in your bathroom! I just realized you must have taken that picture at work! :rofl:


----------



## sara1

Great bump shot Mismig... Love the spa setting:) 
2 hours till my scan, student is writing a test so I'm bored and time's passing like f-ing molasses... Anybody know any good gossip/ jokes... I'm desperate:haha:


----------



## sara1

Also... Anyone on here play Words with friends? I'm an online scrabble junkie:)


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Sara! :hugs: I am doing accounts for my hubby and so I am bored too! :sleep: It's sooooo repetitive and dull. I have a joke. There was an old man sitting on a park bench crying when a policeman came along to bid him a good morning and find out what was wrong. "Good morning Sir, is everything OK on this fine morning?"
"Oh yes. I have a good life! I have a wonderful 20 year old wife who does all the cooking and cleaning for me and takes brilliant care of me!"
"So why are you so upset then?"
"Well I've forgotten where I live!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Nope! I play chess online on Flyordie! Love it!


----------



## heart tree

Damn Sara I was hoping you had an update!

I have no jokes. I have no gossip. I don't get out much these days! 

I tried downloading words with friends a while back and it kept crashing on me so I gave up. I'll try again when I get out of bed and get my phone. If I'm successful I'll let you know.


----------



## filipenko32

Love your bump pic mrsmigg! You look great!!
I have a bump too. Really!! At 4 weeks I have a hard hard big bloat it's absolutely rock solid, obviously I know it's all water but even hubby was shocked at how hard it is. Weird.


----------



## bumpyplease

mrs m you are gorgeous! cute bump pic as well!

thanks girls for all the nice messages about my bump, i finally feel like im starting to look pregasaurus rather than fat! everyone seems to have noticed the last week how much ive popped!

not long till your scan now sara, gl lovely. just did you have yours yet?
xx


----------



## Mrskg

Loving your pic mrsmig think I'll be the same x I also have bloat already starting from under my (.)(.)'s even hubby noticed it last night :wacko:

Here's my quote for today

Life's a bitch, because if it was a slut it'd be easy :rofl:


----------



## sara1

Ohhh thanks for the jokes ladies... I almost spit when I read the bitch / slut one:)


----------



## pink80

:hi: Ladies, 

I hope you don't mind that I've just become a silent stalker :flower: I check on you everyday. I just don't post - because my mind is such a mess, I know it's silly because you ladies, more than anyone, know how I'm feeling - but I'm all over the place really and I don't know what to say :shrug: 

I've been away so just want to say a massive congratulations to all the new bfps :happydance:

xxx


----------



## heart tree

Bumps its nice to actually start looking pregnant rather than chubby. I wear the tightest shirts I can find so there is no mistake! Soon you'll be feeling your baby and it's going to be a whole new experience!

Mrskg I LOVE that quote!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Pink, do you want to talk about it? That's why we're here. You're doing so great. You're almost in the 2nd tri! Please let us know how we can support you. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Stalk or post at will Pink- whatever makes you most comfortable. Hope you're doing ok! SOoo close to 2nd tri.


----------



## Embo78

Wow you guys are a chatty bunch :) :)

I remember pups and me having late night :ninja: sessions regarding the member who's story didn't add up. It really saddens me to realise how common it is for ladies to lie about rpl. Its difficult to understand someone who you just don't identify with. I hope that they get the help they so obviously require. 

I don't want the ladies who stalk this thread to feel uncomfortable. Sometimes it's hard to jump in an established thread but I really love hearing from the ladies who are newly pregnant. I hope this thread thrives and brings the much needed love and support we need when we're pregnant after recurrent losses. For many years to come!

Do any of you think about what kind of mums we're gonna be? Whether we'll be more nervous, anxious and worry some? I don't see many ladies discussing actually parenting a rainbow baby on bnb :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Thanks Heart - all you ladies are so wonderful :hugs:

To be honest it just helps to read how you are all doing - and knowing that I am not alone.

I keep trying to tell myself that this time is different, and that my 9 week scan, with such a good heartbeat, is really promising, BUT I just can't help but think that my 12 weeks (although not until the 23rd when I'm 13 weeks) will be bad news because that's all I've ever known. I've ordered myself a doppler today and I'm hoping that will help but then I'm also thinking it could make things worse - PAL is just so bloody hard. 

That's why what happened with Dawny, makes me so angry and upset - how can people lie about something so heartbreaking and that mentally destroys you!!!

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations to all the ladies that have entered a new week! :thumbup:

Jen i love the dress and your wallpaper! :thumbup:

Sara and just good luck with your scan. :hugs:

Davies i hope you can enjoy the rest of your hols, we went to cyprus in july before and it was sooo hot! I got burnt! :dohh:

:hi: to everyone else. :hugs:

Afm took the day off to get our kitchen tiled and the bloke turned up started moaning the tiles were too big and the sockets were too close together and he wouldnt be able to do a good job and left! Bloody great! Been waiting 3 weeks for him to do it and ive wasted a days holiday! :growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Pink, I'm glad you find comfort even if it's just reading. But I'm also glad you shared. I can relate to every sentiment you just wrote. I bet all the ladies can. It's so hard to believe that this one is going to be any different from the bad news that we're used to getting. I was a complete wreck at my 12 week scan. My heart was racing. I thought I was going to vomit. My palms were sweaty. I was super irritable. I thought I was going to rip my husbands head off as he made idle chit chat as we waited for the scan. It was awful. I still get nervous to be quite honest. 

The Doppler will help. You should hear something now, or at least very soon. It will become your sanity saver. PAL is so damn hard!

Em, I've thought about what kind of parent I'll be, but I think part of my hesitation about discussing it is that I'm still so damn scared that this baby isn't going to be mine at the end. It's why I still haven't bought any furniture, why I haven't looked into day care, why I haven't picked a pediatrician, etc. I remember saying in the first tri that I probably wouldn't buy anything until the third tri. Well here I am and I'm still not ready!

I guess all of that would point to the idea that I might be a worrier as a mother. I really hope I don't worry too much, but I have a feeling I will. I have a tendency to get anxious, just refer back to what I wrote to Pink about my 12 week scan. I never have panic attacks, but I have an anxious tendency to me. I'm already worried about SIDS and she's not even here yet. I have a sense that I'm not going to sleep at all since I'll be staring at her when she sleeps. 

Thanks for bringing this up. I think it's something I need to talk about more and would love to hear what is going through everyone elses's minds.


----------



## heart tree

Lexi that's crap! How unprofessional! Well I hope you can enjoy your day off as much as possible.


----------



## lexi374

I know! I dont know when we will get sorted now, the place is such a mess.

I have loads of reports to do for work, i started off well then my friend came round and now i just cant get motivated! :dohh:


----------



## Amos2009

I have a joke for you..... look at my tummy. Fat, bloat and bruise. I'm so hawt

Oh and don't forget the good ol estrogen patch there
 



Attached Files:







photo (2).jpg
File size: 84.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lexi374

Ouch!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Heart I'm very similar to what you just said! Every time someone buys otto something Gav starts cooing over it and I just go cold. I just can't imagine having a real life baby that's actually going to be in these cute little outfits!
When my mum wants to discuss child care options or plans for the future I clam up!
Don't get me wrong I'm sooooo much better now I'm in third tri but it's amazing how our losses still affect us.

I'm fearful of being too overprotective. I'm frightened that I'm going to create a fearful anxious child but I'm also scared my children will think I love this baby more in case I'll be a different type of mummy!! No bloody wonder I'm not sleeping :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Lexi its your day off! Don't do work. Have fun!!

Em, I realized I should have added that aside from the anxiety and worry, I think I'm going to be a great mom. I don't mean to sound vain. I just know that this baby is going to be so loved. She's going to get so many kisses, so much attention, so much nurturing. I want to teach her to be a strong, smart woman. I want to teach her tolerance, kindness and patience. I want to give her all the wonderful things my mother gave to me and her mother gave to her. I want to continue the line of amazing mothers in my family. I feel this very deeply. It's why I always wanted a child. I know this is something inside me that is yearning for a place in this world.


----------



## Embo78

Amos that looks sooooo painful :( is that heparin shots? 
I'm getting pretty good at it now and hardly ever bruise.
Oh and I don't think I congratulated you on your fab numbers.....

*clears throat* 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and I'm quite sure I'll be overprotective. Luckily my husband balances me and will let me know when I'm being too much!

Amos, your poor belly! You'll always be Hawt in my book though!


----------



## Embo78

Heart you never fail to make me cry! You have such a wonderful way of putting things. 
Have you ever thought of writing a book?


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Em! My mother and husband both keep telling me I need to write a book. My husband thinks it will be our way into big money!:rofl:He envisions Oprah interviewing me about my amazing book and people lining up to buy it. I think he's delusional. 

In all honesty, when I can put some of this behind me and have some perspective I might write a book about loss. I also would like to refocus my counseling practice. Currently I work with the elderly, but in time I'd like to focus on infertility and miscarriage. But I'm a little too close to it now to be objective. I'd probably start crying with my clients!


----------



## Amos2009

Em- yep, it's Heparin-well, I take Lovenox, but same thing. 

Heart- you should most definitely write a book. I know it would be a wonderful read!


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to go try out that thing that Croy called a "shower." Wish me luck girls! It's been a while! :rofl:

Will check back in later. I hope we have some great scan results soon.


----------



## puppycat

Had a nap and wish i hadn't bothered. I have woken with an awful headache. The type that makes you feel sick and dizzy. Have fallen over already. Feel drunk :(


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Amos, that looks painful hun :hugs: I am on one injection a day and my bruising is not too bad but the after sting is horrid. Do you inject yourself? I am a wimp and get hubby to do it then I look away!
Jen - any excuse - have you been swigging the ole gin again! You can't do that in your condition you know! :haha: Hope you feel better soon hun xx :hugs:
Heart you should def write a book one day you would be a millionaire! Love Oprah, can't believe she's not recording any more shows!


----------



## daviess3

Puppy thanks for ur explanation I so no who u mean! I thought it at the time an actually felt guilty for doubting her! I felt like I was evil for doubting her an that sum1 couldn't b so sick! How wrong I was! X


----------



## croydongirl

Wow, you lot are chatty today!!

I love Thursdays! Happy 28 weeks Davies! Loving that we are this far along. And congrats to all you other girls celebrating milestones today, I know Thursdays are a big day! 

Jenny- I think you look beautiful in that dress, I would love an excuse to dress up, but so far no weddings on the calendar for the summer.

Heart - Let me know how the shower works out for you! I hear they are all the rage these days :)

Sara - Good luck with the scan today, enjoy seeing your little one. 

Pink - I totally understand that feeling of holding off believing it can be different this time. I hope that your second trimester feels like it gets here quickly. Wishing you peace as you wait, and hope in your heart. 

Amos - OUCH! Poor thing, that looks really painful :(

MrsM - I love the bump, I feel as though I had a similar bump early on. It would sometimes go away overnight so first thing in the morning I didn't notice it as much especially when I was lying down but as soon as I sat up here it was, and by the end of the day it felt enormous. Over time, the bloat turned into bump, but it never really went away after those early few weeks. I think you look great - and just for the record, I pictured you with blonde curly hair! So funny how our minds do that.

I know there was more I wanted to say but I am totally spacing now. Gotta run, off for more driving. Talk later x


----------



## Tasha

Feeling pretty gutted. I had some brown in my CM and also I am 18dpo and my digi's are STILL on 1-2. I know people say they dont matter, but I've learnt for me that if it gets stuck on 1-2 then it is going to go the same way. I feel let down by the system because I have had so many loses yet they havent given me progesterone even though I asked for it and we know six of my seven miscarriages leading up to Riley Rae I didnt have progesterone and Riley Rae I did have, she made it to 24+3, not had it since and had three looking like its going to be four more miscarriages.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all was just wondering if any of you can help me. I had 4 m/c's last year and they did loads of tests for this and the only thing they found wrong was boarder line anti-phospholipid syndrome that they decided to treat with asprin and folic acid. At 12 weeks they transferred my care back to my local hospital and I had an appt with the consultant today. She said that because I have sticky blood and have had previous varicose veins I need to start clexane injections too. I am so worried about taking both asprin and clexane together and feel they are going to do more harm than good. Does anyone else have experience with this and can put my mind at ease. Thanks x


----------



## lexi374

Thinking of you tasha..... :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, Im on :cloud9: again, scan went great and baby was very lively moving around. My next scan should be in 2 weeks at 12 weeks but they said today that they'll give me another next Thurs. really cant complain about the hospital staff that Im seeing, they're great. My husband has promised to get the scanner set up and I'll get my pics on here. Todays pic is really good and clear. We're going to tell my MIL and FIL tonight!

Oh Tasha I hope its not bad news! thats ridiculous that they wont put you on progesterone. I had to really push for it as my consultant dosent believe that it works but he caved in. 18dpo is still considered normal for a digital to be showing 1-2, dont worry just yet. Ive had a lot of brown discharge/blood in the early weeks and its still been fine.

Cazi, I have borderline high antiphospholipid antibodies aswell so Im on low dose aspirin and clexane injections. You really should be too! Last time I only took low dose aspirin and it wasnt enough as I miscarried at 8.5 weeks. Dont worry about the clexane it wont do any harm only good. and the injections are absolutely fine, Im not great with needles and jags bvut Ive been doing my own injections and its nothing! Your consultant will know what he's talking about.
I dont want to scare you aswell but a colleague of mines: her niece had a miscarriage at 24 weeks and it was due to sticky blood like us, her next pregnancy she done clexane injections and had a healthy little girl. You cant risk anything going wrong now with your pregnany when your so far on. You really need the clexane, it will help stop clots forming in the placenta and increase blood flow! Good luck


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. It is stupid, I think I am going to have to leave St. Mary's, they were fantastic when I was paying, but useless since I've been NHS :nope:


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha- :hugs::hugs: I can't believe after everything you've been through they won't give you something as simple as progesterone. I hope everything is ok. :hugs:

Caz- I'm on aspirin as well as Lovenox (heparin, clexane) so hopefully this will do the trick this time. 

Just- can't wait to see the pics!!!!

Fili- Oh I am completely on my own giving the shots. Mark won't even be in the same room! He's such a wuss

OK...my scan is set for 1:15 Monday. Sac Sac Sac!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow Amos, your bruises are quite bad. Im doing clexane too but my bruises arent that bad. Everytime I get my scans they comment on how good my stomach looks as they've seen much worse, I guess everyones different.
My left side bruises much more than the right its strange.


----------



## lexi374

Yay congrats just!! :happydance:

Tasha could you try and see professor Quenby or Dr Shehata through nhs? :hugs: Im sure they would prescribe it for you. x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Had a look at your dress Jenny, you look lovely. I think Maxi dresses look really good when pregnant. Hope you enjoy the wedding!


----------



## cazi77

Thank you Justkeeptryin and Amos you have really reassured me. Would really like to stick around in this thread if thats ok. I am guilty of stalking sorry:blush: Will be nice to get to know you all xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ladies, I was getting a bit paranoid reading about someone being on here telling lies about being pregnant and miscarrying. I started worrying that you's thought it was me haha when someone mentioned that she never did post scan pics. I PROMISE to get them uploaded!


----------



## Abi 2012

howearly can u hear the heartbeat on a doppler? just curious ? and nervous im almost at the stage where my last baby died :cry:


----------



## Tasha

I dont know if I could. I am not sure what my next steps will be, if this is yet another miscarriage. I know if I go back to where RR was born they will look after me because their mistakes killed her and left me with a DVT. Whether I can face going back or not, I dunno.


----------



## hopeful23456

caz - i am on aspirin and was on lovenox (clexane) and prednisone in first tri and I don't even have a blood clotting disorder! so you will be fine ;)

tasha - i hope you are ok! are you going to get a beta?

amos- OUCH - i remember those bruises....hoping they aren't all bruising? I got way more bruising when I went low

congrats justkeep!


----------



## heart tree

Tasha I'm horrified you haven't been given progesterone! I don't have any to send you at the moment or else I would. Damn them! Could you at least go buy some progesterone cream? It's better than nothing. I'm so sorry sweetie. This is just senseless to me. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Hopeful I dont have a GP appointment until next Tuesday and have the EPU the next day, so there really isnt any where I can and I dont think any of them would do it any way.

Bless you heart, I didnt know that I could buy a cream.


----------



## heart tree

Just, I'm so over the moon for you! And no, honey, you aren't the one we were suspecting, LOL! But I still want to see your bub anyway. Get that hubby to scan those pics ASAP! Yay for a bonus scan next week! I got them weekly for the first trimester. It was ace!

Cazi, of course you can join us! You are most welcome here. Sounds like the ladies are sorting you out. I hope this is your sticky baby without sticky blood.

Abi, have you tried the doppler yet? I heard mine at 10+4 but some women don't hear it as early. I used to be very slim (before this bump took over) and that helped. If you have a little extra cushion around your middle, it can be harder to hear. Also, I have a posterior placenta which makes it easier to hear. The trick is to use it right along your hair line and use a lot of gel. Prop up your hips on a pillow and lie on your back. Start in one spot and hold it there. Try angling the probe at different angles in that same spot and press down if you need to. You won't hurt the baby. If you don't hear anything, slowly move it too another spot. I know how scary it is. I hope you find it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Heart, you've no idea how hard it can be to get progesterone over this neck of the woods, they just dont seem to be big advocates for it compared to in America. It amazes me aswell. Nothing ventured nothing gained what is teh harm in them willing to try it! I felt as though my consultant tried to scare me. He said that clexane is safe as it dosent cross the placenta but proceeded to tell me how progesterone does cross the placenta and causes birth defects. I asked him like what and he said it can masculinise a female foetus. Ive researched lots on it and couldnt really find any risks aslong as its natural progesterone like cyclogest or prometrium. I understand its different and risky with synthetic progestins!
Ive basically been told in the past that its expensive and also expensive to run tests for low progesterone thats why their so reluctant its shocking


----------



## heart tree

Tasha, this is what I was told to use https://www.emerita.com/paraben-free-pro-gest-4-oz.html

I'm not sure you can get it where you are. But what you want to look for is bio-identical progesterone cream, not synthetic. I used 1 teaspoon in the morning and 1 teaspoon in the evening. But you can do more than that if you want. It's not as strong as the suppositories, but it's worth a try. I got mine at a local health food store. Maybe some of the other ladies have suggestions of where to buy it where you are.


----------



## Embo78

Abi I have an anterior placenta and didn't pick up the heartbeat until 14 weeks exactly. At that point I hated my Doppler and spent most days worrying.
After I found the heartbeat, I found it every day and absolutely loved it!! It was my sanity saver!!


----------



## Abi 2012

not quite time yet then im only 7 weeks atm gonna invest in a doppler for my own sanity once i reach 10 weeks then thanks for the info though i just dont think i can hold on another 5 weeks to see my baby its so hard i know u all understand that but inside its killing me and its only been a week and 2 days since i saw him or her


----------



## Amos2009

Welcome Caz! Stick around. Join the madness. 

Question- so I thought I was supposed to be peeing alot? I drink tons of water normally and normally pee several times during the day. I'm doing good if I pee once while at work. What gives? Could the steroids be doing it maybe?


----------



## Embo78

I had absolutely no problem getting progesterone from my consultant. I think it's a post code lottery but also down to the consultant's beliefs. 
I put this successful pregnancy down to progesterone 100%.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Tasha I bought my progesterone cream from Wellsprings website. I figured it would do no harm and used it before they prescribed me progesterone. Could you not request a private prescription from your doctor and buy it privately if they refuse to give you it on NHS, I know you can buy it online with a private prescription


----------



## heart tree

Just, it's shocking to me. It's such a simple fix! GRRRRR....

I know they haven't done long term studies on the effects of progesterone. We could be putting ourselves at risk down the road when we're older. But at this point, no one knows. I'm a firm believer in it. My sister had 4 pregnancies. The 2 she lost were the two she didn't use progesterone for. The two she birthed, she used progesterone. This pregnancy of mine is the only one I used progesterone suppositories for. And I've certainly never gotten this far. I can't speak about it more highly.


----------



## Tasha

I believe that who I see believes in it Embo :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

Can you ask to see another consultant tash?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Embo78 said:


> I had absolutely no problem getting progesterone from my consultant. I think it's a post code lottery but also down to the consultant's beliefs.
> I put this successful pregnancy down to progesterone 100%.

Your exactly right Embo, it is a postcode lottery and down to consultants beliefs. 
I have read far too many success stories just like yourself that swear 100% that the progesterone worked!


----------



## heart tree

Abi, order the doppler. I was going to wait until I was 12 weeks but then Davies got hers and heard the hb at 10+3 I think, so I got mine. I'm really happy I did. I was lucky to hear it so early, but like Em said, it's a sanity saver once you find it. It kept me from losing my mind in between scans.

Amos, I didn't pee a lot in the first tri either! I have no idea what that's about. Everyone kept talking about how much they had to pee. Not me. And I drink a ton of water. It's a different story now with a 2 pound baby dancing on my bladder!


----------



## Tasha

The problem I have, is that since I have stopped paying I dont see the same person twice so not sure asking to see a different consultant would help. I might have ot pay to see Lesley rather than Raj Rai, who I am supposedly under. Just confused.


----------



## Abi 2012

yepi think i need to put my mind at rest so i will this last year has been a nightmare for me my life felt like it was falling apart not only did i lose my baby but also my father and grandfather ( 2 different times) so i need something good to happen in my life i know i have my gorgeous son and he is perfect but this would be a dream come true after the year i have had x


----------



## heart tree

Oh Abi :hugs: That sounds like a nightmare of a year. You definitely need some good news in your life. You need your nightmares to turn into dreams and they need to come true.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry Abi :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Tasha hugs babe, I'm really annoyed that the system is not giving you the support you deserve, I wish I had some progestetone left as I would gladly send you some. Are you able to get your bloods drawn? Also it's a long shot but have you looked into the PROMISE trial?

Just so happy for you, this is your keeper for sure!!!

Cazi, hi, so glad you have decided to join this thread everyone is lovely, super supportive and helpful! It's great having someone at the same stage as me as well :0) I read in your journal you are starting to feel movement I'm soo jealous!!!!


----------



## sara1

Hi guys, just got back from my scan. Everything looks right on track, baby is still measuring 2 days ahead at 11+1 with a very strong heartbeat of 171. Baby was moving around like crazy, waving etc. sooooo cute. I've still got the clot, which is measuring about 2cm by 0.5 cm, but the doctor referred to it is 'clinically insignificant' which calms me some. He said the cramping I've been feeling is just growing pains.

I'll post a picture a bit later... first I've got to go back and catch up on everything I've missed... chatty bunch today:)


----------



## lexi374

Congrats sara!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Sara :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Abi 2012

its ok guy 

sara sohappy for you congrats :) x


----------



## heart tree

Sara that is FANTASTIC news!! I think my clot was 1.9 cm by 1.1 cm at 10 weeks. So a bit bigger than yours and they weren't concerned. By 11 weeks it was gone. I hope it absorbs soon. Do you have another scan scheduled?


----------



## cazi77

Congrats sara xx


----------



## sara1

Is anyone else having trouble with the site?? Every time I move from one page to another it crashes on me... Weird. 

Amos- I've got quite a bit of hawt bruising going on myself :haha: The things we happily put our bodies through :dohh:

Cazi- Welcome! I'm on clexane injections (3 times a day) and aspirin and am thoroughly convinced they are one of the reasons I've gotten this far. The injections aren't nearly as bad as they sound... 

Abi-I think 7 weeks will probably be a bit too soon to hear the heartbeat so don't get discouraged. It really varies from woman to woman. I heard mine at 9+5 and have managed to find it every day since then, although it often takes quite a bit of time and patience. I really hope everything goes well with you... sounds like you've had a terrible year. :hugs: When is your next scan.

Just- Great news about your scan. Can't wait to see a picture!!!

Tasha- Brown spotting in the early stages is normal. I know it's very hard but try not to lose hope. I have access to as much progesterone as you want. I pay for it...about 7 euros for a box of 15 200mg pills but I have an unlimited refills. I'd be happy to send you some whenever you need it. I'm really sorry that the health services have been so uncooperative. 

Heart- With all the support you provide for everyone in here, I've no doubt your going to be an amazing mom... It's funny, I have a similar feeling about things. I told Alex the other day that I'm actually not worried about motherhood, I'm worried about getting there. Maybe this will change the more I feel like this dream is going to become a reality, but who knows. We all have to do things in our own time, you'll buy things when you're ready. 

I read so much my brain is fried... Hope I'm not missing anything


----------



## heart tree

I think there are some issues with the site. I tried to post and it kicked me off the site and I had to log back in. Fili is unable to go to the advanced option to post pictures. I wonder if the site will go down again today. I hope not!


----------



## filipenko32

Yes there is something wrong with the site. I'm going to check back in a while! Xx
Sara:wohoo: xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just want to add that I too have progesterone if anyone needs it. I have a brand new, unopened box of the Crinone vaginal suppositories. Here in the states it is the best prog. that money can buy. I'd hate for them to go to waste. I'd be happy to send them off (for free of course) to anybody who needs it. = )


----------



## heart tree

I love you girls! Everyone is so giving. Mon and Sara, you might want to PM Tasha. She could really use the progesterone.

Mon, I can't believe you are days away from meeting your girl! I can't wait to read the birth story!!


----------



## tuckie27

Happy 5 weeks Amos! Good luck with your next scan :)
Happy 6 weeks Mismig!
Happy 10 weeks Just! and congrats on a great scan today :)
Happy 17 weeks Bumpy!
Happy 28 weeks Croy!
Happy 28 weeks Davies! 

Jen- I think the dress looks great on you :) I love the color too! Plus, your bump is super cute!

Tasha- I remember having a little brown spotting with this pregnancy around week 6 I think, it was after BD, but everything was fine. Plus, I read a lot of ladies on here that had full on bleeding and are doing fine now too. 

Sara- Congrats on your scan! Can't wait to see the pics :) Where was your bubs camping out usually when you found him on doppler? Down along hair line? 

Ladies, this site is fucked up today! Ugh, It has kicked me off, showing those little red "x" icons everywhere and a bunch of damn chicken! I'm at my wits end with this doppler too! I tried all morning to find the LO and I have pretty much given up. The best I find is in the 120s range and I don't know what that is but I'm pretty sure it's not baby :( I put a pillow under me like Heart suggested, was going super slow all along hair line area and rotating wand all around in all directions super slow and I just can't find him/her (my mom and aunt are predicting it's a girl and they're both the family psychics when it comes to gender prediction lol) Maybe I'm like Embo and I won't find the LO until 14 weeks. So bummed! :(


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- I play words with friends on fb, is that what you're talking about?


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I'm sorry you can't find the little one. I wonder what the 120 beat is? It could very well mean you have an anterior placenta. Do you have another scan scheduled? I don't have anything on the front page for you. You can get reassurance and you can find out where the placenta is.

Yes, the site is fucked up today. They changed the URL from babybump.com to babybump.momtastic.com and it's messing things up. I hope it gets resolved soon.


----------



## puppycat

Evening ladies

My you've been chatty despite the technical issues! :haha:

Welcome Cazi, I wondered when you'd find us ;)


----------



## tuckie27

Well, that's the shotty thing, my next appt isn't until June 18th :( There is an OB sick call clinic in the Army hospital that is 7:30-9:30am M-F, which is a pain in the ass with my hubby's work schedule and only having one car. I think I'm going to call my OB and try to set up an earlier appt. I can't go that long without checking up on LO, especially with this doppler business :/


----------



## tuckie27

Also, I'm wondering if it's because I'm not as skinny as you guys. I was a size 9/10 to start, not really fat, but not skinny either. Maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## heart tree

A little cushion in the middle can be a hindrance. Not in a bragging way, but I literally had no fat on my stomach when I got pregnant. I was on a mission to be in shape for the summer last year and was working out and eating well. Then I had my ectopic and my appetite plummeted as my depression skyrocketed. I lost even more weight. I was thinner than I was for my wedding. I was a little too skinny. Then I got pregnant pretty quickly thereafter. If you look at my journal and look at my 12 week bump shot, I actually had a bump, believe it or not. I was even thinner before that shot was taken. I really think that's why I could hear baby so early. 

You absolutely need another scan before June 18. That's over a month away! I know that's normal for most pregnant women. Some only have 1 or 2 scans their entire pregnancy. But for the sake of your sanity, you need to try and get an earlier one.


----------



## sara1

trying to post a picture but the site won't let me attach arrgg :growlmad:


----------



## sara1

Can't post a pic, so I changed my avatar instead... It's a little small but you get the idea :cloud9:


----------



## tuckie27

Just got off the phone with my Ob's assistant/ scheduler and she said the reason Dr L probably didn't give an appt until June is because May is all booked up, but I explained to her my concerns and she said she would talk to the Dr and call me tomorrow. Fingers crossed!!! She also said my June appt is also a physical...wonder what that will entail? 
Oooohhh Sara! Your LO is soooo cute! Wow, your OB has the good machines! Lucky!


----------



## heart tree

Sara look at your BABY!!! So cute!!!

Tuckie, I hope you get an early scan. Good for you for being proactive. I've learned to demand what I want with doctors. It's the only way we'll get what we need.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara your pic is gorgeous!! And Just congrats on a good scan as well. 
Hi Caz and welcome.
I'm just home from work and I've read back but I can't remember what I've read. 
Amos I think your tummy looks just gorgeous. I haven't been peeing much either. 
Jen I love the blue dress. 
Tasha I'm rooting for you. I hope all is ok and I hope you get some progesterone. 
Hi Pups, Croy, Davies, Hopeful, Tuckie, Heart, Kellie, Mon, Embo Abi and to everyone I forgot. 
Thanks for your lovely comments about my bloat! 
This site is doing my nut in.


----------



## hopeful23456

precious pic Sara!

tuckie- they will probably do a pap smear at the physical, I didn't have one done again as I just had one last May and I didn't want them near my cervix early on ;)

my scan went awesome, they tested so much stuff! 
1: biophysical - they look for practice breathing and want to watch it for 20 secs or so (they said 28 weeks is early for this) but they both actually were practice breathing. they also look for 2 or 3 movement types, could be kicking or moving fingers, stuff like that.
they also check the blood flow to and from umbilical cord
and checked heartbeats

I saw baby A open her eyelids! 

2: fetal fibronectin test (again, this test predicts if you will go into early labor in the next 2 weeks with 99% accuracy) will get results tomorrow but will be negative as cervix was closed

3: internal cervix check - closed up tight, 2.8 to 3.2 (longest and shortest measurement)

4: non-stress test: for 20 mins, hooked me up to that heartbeat monitor they use when you go into labor that monitors heartbeats and uterine contractions. I haven't had any braxton hicks or anything and that machine can sense it if you don't feel any either and it confirmed I didn't have any contractions.

everything was great, kids had scores of 10 out of 10 in the tests (they want at least 8 out of 10).

i've gained 33 lbs and measured at 31 weeks (measured at 32 weeks last week so think my bump changed shape a little ;)

I am one proud mommy!


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- That is great news!!! So glad everything went well for you and your LOs! :)


----------



## jenny25

Sorry guys just back from shopping lol 

Cazi I have full blown antiphospholipid syndrome I'm on clexaine and aspirin this is the furthest ice gotten since being on it Hun don't worry xxx

Tasha massive hugs hun I think you should push for progesterone xxx


Sarah congrats in the great scan xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful that is all such awesome news! Everything sounds just perfect! You were made to carry twins. You should be proud. I'm over the moon for you!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Hopeful- great news on the tests! How exciting!

Sara- what a cute little bubbie! 

Mrsm- what kind of symptoms do you have? We're both early so I thought I'd compare. He's mine- sore boobs because I'm on so much progesterone. Ermm...yeah, that's about it. No more bloat :(


----------



## Amos2009

Tuckie- be persistent! I hope you get an earlier scan!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok Amos, sore boobs is the main one. Plus I've already gone up a cup size. A bit of nausea but not a massive amount and not every day. None today. 
Been a bit more tired than usual but again not every day. 
Felt a bit light headed and dizzy occasionally. 
Cramps that feel like period pains and twinges in the ovary area. 
I wouldn't go so far as to call it craving but I've really fancied apples, red meat and salt and vinegar crisps. 
But most of the time I just feel completely normal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful that's brilliant news. I love hearing about your twins!!


----------



## tuckie27

Anyone seen the latest cover of Time?!?
https://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/asse...eding-cover-time-mag-thumb-315xauto-40194.jpg

:saywhat: Says the boy is just shy of 4 years old! 

MrsM/Amos- My early symptoms are always exclusively sore boobs and some cramping


----------



## Mon_n_john

Hopeful I am sooooo happy for you, that's great!


----------



## Amos2009

Well, Mrsm, those sound like good symptoms! I pray I have at least one of them next week at 6 weeks!
In talking with my Mom this afternoon, she wants me to "be excited" now that I'm pregnant. She says she understands why I won't yet, but I've crossed one hurdle by finally getting pregnant again she says. God love her...she wants this grandbaby so badly.


----------



## Mon_n_john

heart tree said:


> Mon, I can't believe you are days away from meeting your girl! I can't wait to read the birth story!!

I know right? I can't believe it either. I've waited for so long that I'm having a hard time believing I'm there already. At this point I'm 36-48 hours away from induction (not sure what time they want me at the hospital on Saturday). Unless she comes before then!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Mon- Can't wait to see the pics of your little girl!!! You must be sooo excited right now!


----------



## Mon_n_john

I am Tuckie, so excited! I got a great pic on my last scan which was this Monday. She is so chunky looking, I love it!

I can't seem to attach photos at the moment but I'll change my avatar so you can see. = )


----------



## heart tree

She is such a cutie Mon! So exciting!

Tuckie, that picture is disturbing to me. To each their own. It's just not going to be me. 

Amos I know I already told you my symptoms. I really didn't feel much until 6 weeks and even then the nausea was mild and the boobs were only slightly tender. I had some minor cramps few days right after my bfp, but nothing major. 

I remember doing the exact same thing with Hopeful, Davies and Croy. I would drill them about their symptoms so I could compare! Glad you girls can do the same. 

Page 1111! I had to post. My baby was conceived on 11/11/11. Every time I see the clock hit 11:11 I say a little wish for the health of my baby. 

So I'll say it on this page too. I wish us all to have a healthy baby, a healthy pregnancy, a healthy delivery and for us to be healthy moms.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thanks Amanda! And too neat about the number 11. I always say a little prayer for my little girl at 11:11 too, I think it's a very lucky number. I am actually hoping I either go into labor or that she is born tomorrow because it's the 11th!


----------



## tuckie27

Mon- I love the lips!!! So sweet! My niece was born with some juicy lips on her! I hope the site is working again in time for you to post pics here!

Heart- I found it downright creepy! I just imagine the kid lifting up her shirt and politely asking for lunch...weird!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Thank you Tuckie! I love those big Angelina Jolie lips she has lol.

And yeah, very disturbing pic! I plan to breastfeed too but nothing past a year max for me. Nothing wrong with it but it's my personal max.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mon - she is gorgeous! And going to be here so quick! 

Heart - yeah!!!! 11:11 wishes are the best! My kids will be born on 11th too! Didn't think about 11:11 when I chose the date. C section is at 1:00, maybe they will be born at 1:11? Unless 1:00 is when they start the spinal...

Tuckie - that pic is gross! That kid is gonna have some booby issues when he's older!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much for the support girls. No more brown, but I've lost hope because at 18dpo my hcg should be more than 201 so should get be getting 2-3 at least on the digi.

I'm glad the girls with scans went well.

Amos, no symptoms isn't always a bad thing. All my babies who have made it past twelve weeks I've had little to no symptoms at your stage.

Mon good luck for your induction 

The site is going across to having momtastic in the www. address so that is the explaination for the problems x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That picture is very odd. Back to the symptoms, some days, and most of the time really, I only have the sore boobs and they disappear every now and again. When I was pregnant with my daughter I was exactly the same so I'm taking it as a positive. Another thing I forgot to mention is feeling very hot especially at night. 
Tasha, I don't know what to say. I want to have hope for you.


----------



## justwaiting

I know it's a couple of pages back but I can't belive who the troll on this thread was, I consoled that woman on several threads.

Had my scan, all is well, baby is measuring 2-3wks ahead on all measurements, i didn't get a face shot as it is head down and facing the back. it was so awesome to see my little one again. Only 6 wks until I see bubs again.
They did find that I have a succenturiate lobe which is essentially a two part placenta, some on the back and front, it shouldn't cause any problems, I'd never even heard of it.
I took both mothers as it's mothers day on sunday and they were both so amazed


----------



## sara1

Thank you but no, I will not be breastfeeding until 4years old! 

Hopeful- Congrats on what sounds like an absolutely wonderful dr's appt! I love that you got to see baby girl open her eyes. Fabulous!

Tuckie- I really hope they can get you in for a scan earlier. It's just ridiculous for them to make rpl ladies go so long without some reassurance

Mon- OMG 48 Hours!!!! Incredible. Are you excited, exhausted, nervous? Do you have a birth plan in place? Great pic too btw.

Tasha- Is there any chance you can get betas done to check your progress? I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you an extra bucket of sticky :dust:

Afm- In my post-scan elation I forgot to mention that I've been given the all clear by my dr to travel. In fact he was quite enthusiastic about me going to NY. Dh was flabergasted. The look on his face was priceless... he was so sure the doctor was going to say "what are you nuts?!?!" We've also decided that I'll get the MaterniT21Plus test while I'm there so no amnio or CV testing :yipee: Has anyone here had this?


----------



## Abi 2012

well its that time in the morning where i would normally be on the way to work!! but my son dcided to be sick everywhere just before we were going to leave so thats the end of that... (hhmmm thought i was ment to get the sickness) lol so day in for me today yay!! kinda looking forward to relaxing all day dont get to do that very often :)


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls I ended up goin to bed forum has been really weird since last night what's with that ? X


----------



## Tasha

Thank you MrsMiggins. The getting hot at night and sweaty is delightful isnt it? :haha:

:hugs: justwaiting, it is hard when it is someone we either comfort or confide in. Glad your scan went well.

Sara, no my GP's dont do it and I will be getting a scan on Wednesday, so it will be pretty obvious then I guess. Thank you ofr the sticky baby dust. I imagine your doctor is thinking of it as the risks are minimal but the benefits for your mental health could be huge. 

Hope he feels better soon Abi. Enjoy relaxing x


----------



## Abi 2012

so whats the plan today ladies? anything interesting going on?


----------



## puppycat

I need a bath, then i'll be picking Laura up from nursery and taking her out to a play centre with my bestie and her son. Laura will love it but i'm shattered! Had such bad pelvis pain last night and this morning i have an unsettled tummy :s


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My poor OH decided to wake me up at 4.15am (completely in his sleep) groping me, obviously he is missing the bedroom action. I was NOT impressed. I had to get up, open another window, go to the loo, and try to shove him back over to his side of the bed because he was trying to cuddle me and I wanted space to cool off. Then he was up at 6 to go for a run and managed to wake Edie up. She's really good and will entertain herself for ages before I need to get her up but I felt very rough this morning. Fortunately our Friday morning dancing group isn't on this week so I'm having a more relaxing morning.
A girl from my baby group who fell pregnant just after I did last time had her baby girl yesterday (my due date is this Tuesday) so I feel a bit weird about that, but at least I'm in with a shot this time.
Happy New Week to all the ladies with Friday milestones! I need to suss out who has a milestone day when.
And Mon, I'm so excited for you!!! I hope you are drinking RLT to get those contractions nice and strong. Or are you having a section?


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrs Miggins said:


> My poor OH decided to wake me up at 4.15am (completely in his sleep) groping me, obviously he is missing the bedroom action. I was NOT impressed. I had to get up, open another window, go to the loo, and try to shove him back over to his side of the bed because he was trying to cuddle me and I wanted space to cool off.


thought this was really funny made me laugh my OH does the same must be a male thing :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

puppycat- enjoy ur bath :) and have a nice day with laura :D


----------



## Embo78

I'm going to try to have a nap cos I've been up since 4am. Stupid bloody dreams about breast feeding!! Must've been that photo !!
Then I'm going out for lunch with my buddy and her little boy. Also going to boots to get mind and my sons vitamins!
I'm excited because I haven't left the house all week. Been in too much pain :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Enjoy your lunch out Embo. Abi, hope you have a nice relaxing day.


----------



## sara1

Seems like this morning was pre-dawn booty call day! My dh actually banished himself from the bed around 6am ... Poor guy, I'm assuming he went to 'relieve the tension.' :haha:

Emilie- Congrats on your great scan... I bet both mothers (well all three really) were over the moon

Abi- Hope you enjoy your day in (and hope your little guy feels better)

Embo- Sorry to hear you're still in so much pain. did you ever get in to see that physical therapist? Have a lovely lunch.

Puppy- Ouch!! for the pelvic pain. Hope you're feeling a bit better. Happy play date!


----------



## Mon_n_john

sara1 said:


> Mon- OMG 48 Hours!!!! Incredible. Are you excited, exhausted, nervous? Do you have a birth plan in place? Great pic too btw.

LOL, I am all of the above! Really excited and really looking forward to having her here. Not looking forward to the discomfort of labor but I am looking forward to having a natural birth. It's such an empowering experience! And yes, I do have a birth plan in place but since I am being induced tomorrow morning (unless I go natural today) I have to take "no pitocin" off my plan. Darn. Oh well, just want to see her!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mrs Miggins said:


> And Mon, I'm so excited for you!!! I hope you are drinking RLT to get those contractions nice and strong. Or are you having a section?

Thank you Mrs. Miggins! I couldn't find the RLT here, they just had raspberry tea. So I ordered RLT capsules instead. I have been taking those. And this is a planned VBAC (vaginal birth after ceserean section). I am going to try and do everything as natural as I can! For example, no epidural for me. My first was a natural birth and I had no epidural so I know I can do it again.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Abi 2012 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> My poor OH decided to wake me up at 4.15am (completely in his sleep) groping me, obviously he is missing the bedroom action. I was NOT impressed. I had to get up, open another window, go to the loo, and try to shove him back over to his side of the bed because he was trying to cuddle me and I wanted space to cool off.
> 
> 
> thought this was really funny made me laugh my OH does the same must be a male thing :haha:Click to expand...

LOL my hubby did the SAME thing at 4 ish this morning! But I said yes, I was happy to oblige. It's hard to say no when he said he was dreaming of me and yes, I was in my pregnant state in his dream. How sweet is that, even pregnant I still turn him on. I adore that man. Besides, DTD can help get labor going so I was like YEAH! Lol


----------



## bumpyplease

wow mom n john you get to meet your little girl soooo soon! how wonderful! how are you feeling? excited? apprehensive? 

happy milestone day girlies, i know sara is 11 weeks and heart is, what 28 weeks but i cant remember who else so forgive me. 

b&b is still rubbish, i have crosses everywhere and i cant see half the stuff! wish they would stop playing around with it!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 11 weeks Sara!
happy 28 weeks heart!

abi - hope the LO feels better. Just working from home today and can't focus on work at all. All I think about is baby stuff! It's obsessive at this point....

MrsM - lol on the 4am grope but sorry he woke you up! hope you got some sleep 

embo - i bet those dreams were from that pic! they showed the pic on tonight show last night too

emilie- that scan sounds awesome, i bet everyone was so excited

pups- if it's not puking it's pelvic pain! hope you feel better!

sara - so are you going to go to NY? that's cool your dr said it's fine! i'm on a babycenter forum for gals over 35 and many of them did the MaterniT21Plus test, they all passed. there were discussions on if it's covered by insurance and what states even have the test. i didn't take it but the gals on there were happy they did.

hi bumpy! yeah, bnb is f'd up!

mon - late today or tomorrow? wishing you the best and can't wait to hear birth story and see pics!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh and happy 36 weeks pip and 25 nsn.

pip does that mean you just have 2 weeks left till d-day? oh my!


----------



## heart tree

Lol, MrsM, my hubby does the same thing some times. Though he is also constantly groping me no matter what time it is!

Kellie, congrats on the scan. Sounds amazing. You must be on :cloud9: today!!

Sara, I read a lot about the MaterniT21Plus screening when I was at that stage of my pregnancy. I really wanted to get it, but was unable to find anywhere that offered it. It's still very new and isn't offered in every state. Do you know a place in NY where you can get it?

Hi to everyone else! The site looks like its back to normal. Let's hope so! 28 weeks for me today. I'm in awe of that number.


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 28 weeks heart!

I couldn't comment at all yesterday - boo!! Now I need to catch up.

Mon - Can't believe that this is baby day!!! Thinking of you today and wishing you well xx


----------



## sara1

Happy 36 weeks Petit 
Happy 28 weeks Heart
Happy 25 weeks Never
Happy 11 weeks Tuckie
Happy 10 weeks to me!

Heart- I've got my mom looking into where in NY I can get the test done and trying to find a doctor there who will refer me for screening (and if anyone can work the medical system she can!) Supposedly it's available in 20 metropolitan centers in the states so I can't imagine NY isn't one of them. 

Tuckie- I forgot to say yesterday, I don't have FB (I know, I'm a luddite) so I play words for friends on my iphone, but I think the game is the same... my user is sara.in.greece


----------



## filipenko32

Here's a link to my progression pictures on my journal - they've come up really big now actually on my journal, they're good to look at if anyone's interested! They start from my trigger shot all the way to now and they are ic's and Frers! :yipee: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...cake-mixtures-12-months-170.html#post17916407 then scroll down...


----------



## heart tree

Sara, the SF Bay area is one of the areas it's offered. But I couldn't find a place that would do it. I found one private clinic, but you had to be a patient with them and had to get all of your treatments with them. They wouldn't let you pay privately just for that test alone. I hope your mom is more productive than I was. 

How do you remember everyone's milestones? I'm in awe! Happy 10 weeks to you!

Happy 11 weeks to Tuckie
Happy 25 weeks to Andrea 
Happy 36 weeks to Pip!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Damn you chicks are chatty
Happy 36 weeks Petit 
Happy 28 weeks Heart
Happy 25 weeks Never
Happy 11 weeks Tuckie
Happy 10 weeks Sara
Happy 25 weeks Andrea 
Happy 36 weeks Pip
Yes, I had to cut and paste. I can't remember crap.
Fili- looking wonderful lady!!! I'm so excited for you!
Mon- can't wait to see baby pics!!
Tasha- how you doing today? Anymore spotting?

Having some orangy/pinky stuff coming out with my progesterone. I've had it before. Of course it was during a miscarriage. Trying not to freak.


----------



## Embo78

Happy 36 weeks Petit 
Happy 28 weeks Heart
Happy 25 weeks Never
Happy 11 weeks Tuckie
Happy 10 weeks Sara
Happy 25 weeks Andrea 
Happy 36 weeks Pip

I've had to cut and paste too. I'd NEVER remember all that!!!


----------



## sara1

Amos- I had exactly the same thing at 5 weeks with the progesterone and totally freaked!! It's just irritating your cervix... try not pushing it up so high:) Don't worry!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sara...I keep telling myself that, but you know.....PAL


----------



## heart tree

I agree Amos, it's most likely from the progesterone irritating your cervix. A lot of ladies had it. It could also be a little implantation bleeding. Hang in there. Monday is almost here. You were in my dreams last night. Now I can't remember what we were doing but we were both pregnant. :thumbup:

Fili I've already been your stalker in your journal, but I'll say it here too. Your lines look great!


----------



## puppycat

I can never remember who's changing weeks and when!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 36 weeks pip and 25 nsn! (thanks bumpy ;)

amos- as long as your progesterone is touching something wet it's getting absorbed (don't have to stick in far). lol but true

heart - 28 weeks is just insane! i can't believe it either. 

amos- it goes slow in the beginning but it gets quicker and quicker!


----------



## Abi 2012

good evening , i just woke up bout an hour ago after catching up on well needed and deserved sleep, i was very tired my Oh looked after my son for 3 hours while i slept bless him wat a great OH i have :) 

congrats to everyone who has gone into a new week today :D


----------



## filipenko32

Amos I think you'll be fine Hun don't worry, I know it's scary. I agree with heart it could be bleeding that's been slow to come from implantation. I think cervix irritation can cause bleeding too can't it? Sometimes I think the progesterone can do that. Xx


----------



## filipenko32

:howdy: Abi sorry for your losses. Hope this is your sticky bean :cloud9:


----------



## Mon_n_john

OK ladies, a bit of news. Went to my Dr. and he said "You are ready." Great I thought! So I asked him "So am I going to ruin your Saturday?" He said "No, you can go to the hospital right now." I was like what!!! I thought we were doing this tomorrow! LOL

So I'm a bit freaked out since I wasn't expecting this today but shoot, what's the difference between today and tomorrow anyways? I came home to finalize a few details and have to wait for my mother to get here to watch my boys. Once she is here I can take off and go to the hospital. They plan on inducing me around 5 PM EST.

I am SO hoping for a short labor. If she could be born before midnight tonight that would be cool. Ladies, if you can send positive thoughts and prayers my way I would REALLY appreciate it. Please pray for a natural easy labor for me. I need all your positive energy as this will be an unmedicated birth and a vaginal birth after cesarean. 

I'll check in every now and then while at the hospital and post pics as soon as possible. I LOVE YOU ALL! You have been a GREAT sort of comfort these 9 months. Thank you for always being there for me!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Oooh Mon!!! How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Mon!!! Sending lots of positive vibes your way!!! EXCITING!


----------



## Abi 2012

anyone know where i can get a fairly cheap doppler in the uk around the £50 mark ish slightly higher is fine ? let me know because im gonna get one at the end of the month when ill be 9 weeks and i can start trying to hear my babys heartbeat :)


----------



## Abi 2012

well thats some great news for today mon :) good luck hun but i think u'll b fine and make sure u PUSH!!! hard lol xxx


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Mon x


----------



## hopeful23456

sending positive vibes from MN Mon!!!! hoping for a speedy delivery :)


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Mon! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh Mon how EXCITING!!!! Sending so many positive vibes. 
Abi my friend hired a Doppler. I think she got it on eBay and hired it for a couple of months and that saved some money. I may be able to find more details if you like. 
Amos I'm sure the girls are right and it's just the progesterone causing the spotting. In fact I'm refusing to believe there could be any other reason for it.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 36 weeks Petit 
Happy 28 weeks Heart
Happy 25 weeks Never
Happy 11 weeks Tuckie
Happy 10 weeks Sara
Happy 25 weeks Andrea 
Happy 36 weeks Pip

Yeah I had to copy an paste too :haha:

Mon that made me :cry: sending positive vibes your way xxx

Abi they're not to dear to buy on eBay xxx

Hope Everyome doing well xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Mon!!!!!!!

Girls did you ever have any bad dreams early on in pregnancy? I had one last night and it wasn't nice :nope: if you did what happened in them?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I often have bad dreams, pregnant or not. I think it's my anxieties trying to get resolved in my dream state. I don't specifically remember early pregnancy bad dreams. I'm quite sure I've had a few where I was bleeding though.

I updated the front page with people's milestone days. That should help us keep track a little bit better. If I missed you or have you on the wrong day, let me know. I was mainly going by people's tickers so I might have missed some ladies.


----------



## jenny25

Girls I need advise here is the story 


Today my hubby and I took our son too the children's clinic as he is being assessed as he may have adhd or something else wrong with him so basically this was a follow up appointment from September last year, as we were discussing him and whats been happening she asked for reports from the school in regards to his behaviour etc in which they were supposed to of done between then and now but no contact has been made , this woman went on too say that we need parenting classes from other parents in how tok deal with him which is a 12 week course and I disagreed with her as we don't need to be taught on how to e parents as we feel that our skills are good and his problems lie with his development and attention span and the odd outbursts of cheekiness she then went on too say that she won't be helping us or figuring out if he has these problems until we do so then went on to tell us that it's like being a doctor you need to go study and learn to be a doctor you don't think you can do it until your taught well I was starting to get mad and upset for the fact she was saying his learning and behaviour problems were down too our parenting skills and this point I got upset and was in tears so I grabbed my bag and said to Paul I was leaving and as I got up she grabbed my arm true to restrain me from leaving the room I mean who does that too another person esp as I'm 5 1/2 months pregnant I was so upset an shocked at how she acted and treated us I don't know what too do ?


----------



## heart tree

Jen, I don't think she should have touched you, and I think she should have been more understanding to why you were upset. On the other hand, I don't think she was telling you that you were parenting Aaron incorrectly. I'm not sure she did the best job of communicating this to you though, which is why you were feeling so defensive. 

I can't speak to your situation, as I don't have experience with children. But let me tell you about something similar. I work with families who are caring for family members with dementia (Alzheimer's, Vascular Dementia, etc.) When someone has dementia, their personalities often change. They also exhibit behavioral issues such as repeating themselves over and over, wandering and getting lost, accusing people of stealing things, leaving the stove on, not bathing, etc. It can be challenging for the family members who are trying to care for them. They'll often call me at their wits end because they try telling the person with dementia over and over not to do something. I have to teach these people that you can't logic and reason with someone who has memory loss. There are other ways to deal with the behavioral issues. I always tell the people that they aren't doing anything wrong, they just have to learn a new way of approaching the situation. It's not something that comes automatically or naturally. I teach classes so people can learn how to communicate more effectively with the person who has dementia. There are certain skills that I teach that can make a huge difference for everyone involved.

I'm guessing this woman was trying to tell you the same thing. There may be ways to approach Aaron that will help curb some of his behaviors. It's not that you are doing anything wrong. But there may be some skills that will help you and Aaron.

Does that make sense? 

I really don't think she explained it properly and I really don't like that she grabbed you. That's not right. She was too forceful with you and I would be very upset too.


----------



## tuckie27

Mon!!!! Sooo excited for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

You all wished Sara happy 10 and me happy 11...Sara is actually 11 now and I'm 12!!! Hahaha, copy and pasters! :p 

Happy 36 weeks Petit 
Happy 28 weeks Heart
Happy 25 weeks Never
Happy 25 weeks Andrea 
Happy 36 weeks Pip
(yeah, i'm a copy and paster too!)

Abi- Hope your boy feels better. Having a sick kiddo is no fun :/ I got my doppler for $60USD on Ebay. I can tell you which seller if you're interested. I have yet to find baby's heartbeat, but I think it's just me since everyone else with the same one found theirs before me :dohh:

Puppy- Hope you feel bettter too and have a nice time with your girl

Embo- Sorry if the creepy Time cover gave you weird dreams! :p

Fili- I've had all kinds of preg dreams: nightmares, sexual ones, and just plain weird ones! It's normal!

My OB's office called this morning.I got an appt for May 30th. She said that was the best she could do. I appreciate it, but it still seems sooo far! :/ I'll be 14+5 by then! Oh well, better than mid-June! Still can't find LO with doppler :( Starting to think maybe I do have a weird placenta or something.


----------



## tuckie27

Jenny- I agree with Heart, maybe she had some useful tools she could have been directing you towards, but I can't believe she grabbed you! That was very unprofessional. Maybe you should speak to her supervisor or something.


----------



## heart tree

:rofl:

I noticed when I was putting milestones on the front page that you were 12 weeks! Ha ha to all of us copy and pasters!

May 30th will be here before you know it. I was having weekly scans until 12 weeks. Then I had to wait until I was a little past 14 weeks for the next one. I think the one after that was...gasp...almost 18 weeks! Get used to it. You are considered "normal" now in their eyes. I'll put your new date on the front page though.


----------



## filipenko32

I agree with heart too Jen massive hugs to you xx


----------



## tuckie27

Yes, Heart you are right. I guess I should be happy to be considered "normal" now, but I still want to be spoiled with extra attention! :)

Thanks for updating the 1st page. Kudos to you! You do such a great job with this thread. It has been a great place I've stumbled on these last couple months! Just wanted to say thanks! & to all the ladies here too, for your support as well! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny how awful for you. Whatever point she was trying to put across you are bound to have felt vulnerable and intimidated just by that situation and she certainly didn't handle it well. I don't like the idea of you having to be "taught" by other parents, it's sounds a bit Lord of the Flies to me.


----------



## filipenko32

Hearty my scan is on the 27th now. I changed the date so we could go to a closer clinic. Thanks Hun xx


----------



## puppycat

Heart I have a MW appt on the 22nd too :)


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M, the only thing I might say to being taught by other parents is that sometimes there are things they've learned along the way that they might be able to share as helpful hints. Along with teaching my clients, I also encourage them to attend support groups to get support and ideas from other people who are in similar situations. When you live day in and day out with something like dementia or ADHD or whatever, you really do end up knowing more than the professionals. I imagine Jen and Paul would also be able to teach the other parents some things too. 

That being said, I don't think it should be a peer led group. I think it should be a group of parents, but facilitated by a trained professional. I think it's important to have that balance.


----------



## heart tree

Front page all updated. Keep em coming girls! I love having things to look forward to when I wake up each morning.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I know what you are saying, I kind of thought it was going to be a peer led group which was why I had reservations, I maybe read it wrong though. Just because I know how competitive, condescending and judgemental parents can be. Because I'm probably one of the worst. I love passing on advice because I believe I know best. I really must be appalling. I do agree that other parents are in a good position to give advice but are these the parents of children with ADHD as well? My nephew has aspergers and until his diagnosis he was treated as "naughty" and excluded from the class on regular occasions. Since getting extra help and support he has found everything so much easier. But on these matters I know absolutely nothing so I certainly can't judge. Am I making sense or just wittering on? I have a feeling I'm wittering.


----------



## filipenko32

Hmmm I got armpit pain!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili what does your armpit pain mean??


----------



## filipenko32

I don't know! I think it's connected to my boobs, boobs are feeling more tender too


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh well that's good then! I thought you were going to say it was some sinister symptom. Come to think of it my right armpit is tender. My left boob still isn't as sore as the right.


----------



## heart tree

I wasn't able to conclude if it was peer led or facilitated by a professional. I think you're right. The group of parents would need to be specific to ADHD. And I don't think it would do anyone any good if it was peer led, regardless.

Jen, Mrs M and I are feeling very passionate about this!

Fili :rofl: armpit pain! I'm sorry you have it, but it was funny to read.


----------



## sara1

Jen, I'm appalled at how insensitive that woman was in the way she spoke to you and certainly touching you in any way is out of bounds. That said, I think Heart is making a really important point. I have a M.Ed and do a lot of work with children with mild to moderate learning disabilities, mainly ADHD and dyslexia. (I tutor them privately, one on one, in EFL) Every child is different, and every child needs a different approach, but there are tools and techniques that can help you help him learn better and be more focused. I think this woman made a huge mistake right from the get go by expressing this to you as a parenting issue. It is not. If your son has adhd your parenting style is not responsible for the difficulties he's experiencing, but you could be given some tools to make things easier. I had to take classes with titles like educational psychology, developmental behavior, learning styles and communication in order to gain the skills necessary to tailor my lessons plans to individual students needs. Perhaps this course she is recommending you take will help give you similar skills. Having said all that it's really important that you feel you are being respected as the parent and not bullied. Is there another consultant you could speak to instead?


----------



## filipenko32

I know it sounds funny. :holly: Just done some googling and found that it can be a symptom, my nipples are a bit painful too :yipee:
I think the other one would probably catch up soon mrs migg


----------



## sara1

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Mon

Sending you peaceful, pain-free labor vibes. So Excited for you!


----------



## filipenko32

I might squash my boobs into a b cup bra tomorrow - and that will be a squash! Then ill see if they hurt more again tomorrow!!! Is that PAL normal?!? :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Totally. I shoehorned mine back into a b cup the other day too. They were getting far too comfy in their c cup, the cheeky monkeys.


----------



## sara1

:rofl: I just realized that I'm the one who started the incorrect mileston dates for myself and Tuckie. Talk about pregnancy brain... Apparently I don't know how far along I am even when I have a ticker in front of my face for reference! At least I could have given myself an extra week, rather than take one away!!!! :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Totally. I shoehorned mine back into a b cup the other day too. They were getting far too comfy in their c cup, the cheeky monkeys.

:rofl: mrsmigg. I can't imagine theyll fit! I'm a D cup now since July last year. But I am gonna teach them a lesson and hope they don't forget it!! What cup size are you?


----------



## filipenko32

Me and hubby are going to the seaside for the day tomorrow :yipee:. We are going to Winchester a medieval town, which is quite near the sea. Then we're going to have fish and chips on the beach at about 6pm. Romantic!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds lovely Fil! I'm about a B but they have gone up to a c this week. They have been everything from an A to an F (post birth and full of milk) in recent years. When I fell pregnant with Edie they grew really quickly and I'm hoping they will this time too. Not because I care how they look but it's nice and reassuring.


----------



## heart tree

Sara, that's too funny that you were the start of all the mishap! And you got your own week wrong! LOL!

Fili and MrsM, at the beginning of my pregnancy, I used to love wearing a bra, just so I could take it off at the end of the day and feel how sore my boobs felt. During the middle of the day, I would sneak to the bathroom and give them a good grope and jump up and down a bit to see if they were still sore! Definitely PAL Normal. Definitely not normal in general though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

At least you underestimated rather than over Sara, you'd have been gutted when you realised!!


----------



## tuckie27

I finally found the heartbeat!!!!!!! :happydance: It was definitely the baby, my hubby was laying next to me while I was searching & it was soo fast! Yay!!! :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!!! Great news!!


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- That's too funny! You were the culprit in miscalculating your own milestone! LOL :p Oh, and I don't have an Iphone, otherwise I would add you to wwf, but I think on FB, you can only play with other FB players :/


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on finding the heartbeat tuckie!

Fili- lol on squishing into a smaller bra

Jen- the girls advice is awesome. That lady is nuts and should not have touched you


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie I knew you'd find it!!! Now get used to becoming a Doppler addict. You won't be able to stop using it until you can feel baby regularly. It's such a sanity saver!


----------



## tuckie27

I'm already hooked! I found it again and this time it only took about 4-5 minutes :D You're right about not paying attention to the numbers and calculating it yourself. I did a video and using the first 10 seconds of the video, I got 156bpm, but the digital readout was showing everything from 117-167 (but mostly showing around 140 range). I tried to upload the video using attachment but it said file too large :/


----------



## heart tree

I upload my videos to photobucket just like you would for a photo. Then I just paste a link to it. You could try that.


----------



## Amos2009

Jen- I think the ladies have everything covered, I just wanted to leave you some :hugs::hugs: No matter what was said though, she had no right to restrain you from leaving. This is coming from an ex teacher. I would have never done that to any parent. 

Tuckie- congrats on finding the HB!!!

Sara- yes, I'm blaming my copy and paste on you- cause NO WAY would I have ever gotten that wrong without you :haha::haha::haha:

Ok..now for some advice of my own. Just curious everyone's opinions really. Sit down if you are not already, it's long LOL. OK- so my brother has been married 3 times. His current wife now had 3 girls from a previous marriage and they have one together. My brother also has one son from a previous marriage. The youngest girl is 17 and throughout the 10 or so years they've been married, NONE of the girls have wanted anything to do with our family. If we were in the same room for family gatherings, they would not speak, if we were at their house, they would leave the room, etc...basically bitches from the get go. Sooo...my mother as one last ditch effort to have a "family vacation" decided she wanted to pay for us to go on a cruise. Since those girls never come around, she didn't feel obligated to pay for them. So she is paying for Me, Mark, Abby, my brother, his wife and 2 boys. They agreed to do and everyone was excited. Well, now after paying the deposit, The wife has said they can't go because my mother is not going to pay for the youngest daughter to go. So now, my 2 nephews and stepdaughter are so upset. How ungrateful can someone be? What is your opinion? Are we in the wrong?


----------



## heart tree

That's a toughie. I tend to lean to your mom's side on this one. The youngest is 17. It's not like she's a baby. And your mom has every right to pay for who she wants. She is under no obligation to pay for anyone. She's offering money to each family. It's not up to them how much she gives. They should be thankful that she's giving them anything. And she's saving them so much money by paying for 4 people. You would think if they really wanted to go they could pay for the daughter. I don't think it's right to make someone feel that they have to pay more than what was already offered and agreed upon.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks...I agree wholeheartedly. Not to mention I have heard horror stories from my nephew about how these girls act while on vacation. I really don't want my Mom's possible last vacation ruined by some brat. Sorry to sound harsh- but she is. Hell, they are already trying to ruin it now by causing all this drama. I really wish my brother would say screw yall me and the boys are going.


----------



## heart tree

Yeah&#8230;&#8230;screw y'all!


----------



## tuckie27

https://s887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/?action=view&current=MVI_4677.mp4


----------



## tuckie27

Hope that works, thanks for the suggestion Heart. Luckily no one on FB or anything is linked to my photobucket account. Still haven't gone "public" with the pregnancy. Speaking of which, when did you farther along ladies decide to share your news?

Amos- No one likes a brat! They should be grateful, period.


----------



## heart tree

That worked! Sounds perfect! I used to walk around with my headphones and just listen to it over and over. 

You can also copy the code on the right side of the page that says IMG code and paste it. It works for videos and pics. 

I told family immediately. I told close friends at 11 weeks but that's because it was New Years Eve and I wasn't drinking. I told the general public, ie FB, at 20 weeks.


----------



## tuckie27

My close friends know and most of my family. I told my grandmother that lives in KY a couple days ago, so soon all of my KY family will know (we call her the "mouth of the south"), but I told her knowing that because it'll save me from having to call aunts, uncles, and cousins! :p I was thinking if my appt @ 14+5 goes well, I may share on FB then, which will be the rest of the friends and family that still don't know. 

I was just curious when others here shared. I see so many FB friends posting photos of their HPTs or saying they're 5 weeks preg, etc. and just blown away. I'm used to "PAL normalcy" as you ladies refer to it!


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- f those bitches, they shouldn't have your mom pay for them! I don't like girls like that at all. 

Tuckie- I still haven't announced on FB
I was going to put it on Facebook yesterday and two of my friends I haven't kept in touch with posted horrible news so I decided to wait (one friend's friend had died and another friend of mine's dad was just admitted to hospital) so I didn't want to follow that sad news...
I was really traumatized by Facebook preggo announcements and ALL of the baby/ kid pics that I have hardly been on in 2 years.


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- I know what you mean. There was one day I was on FB shortly after my 2nd m/c and it was like 4 friends posted pregnancies all in one day! I was so depressed, I had to take a break from it for awhile :/


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks girls... Well I'm wide ass awake still. Where is this so call exhaustion in early pregnancy? Sure wish I had decided to do bloodworm today. Monday seems forever away.


----------



## heart tree

I'm hoping you meant bloodwork and not bloodworm!


----------



## heart tree

I hate FB for all the pregnancy announcements. When I posted mine, I mentioned my 4 losses first. I did it for 2 reasons. One was to explain to people who I don't talk to often why I've been so distant. The other was so I wouldn't hurt anyone who might be having similar issues. One of my grad school classmates reached out to me afterward and told me about her struggles. I was glad that my announcement gave her the venue to talk about it.


----------



## tuckie27

I was already planning on prefacing my FB announcement with my history too, for the same reasons as you pretty much and also because I'm sure many people will wonder why I will have waited until almost 4 months preg to announce it, given that's not the norm on FB it seems. I think it's brave too, since there's so much stigma around miscarriage still, it amazes me how many women I discovered had experienced losses just in my family alone and almost all of them had kept it secret (as if miscarriage is a shameful thing in our society? or something is supposed to be inherently wrong with us?) That's the other reason I'd talk about my losses; so that other women may feel more comfortable discussing theirs as well and not have it be so clouded by stigma.


----------



## heart tree

I couldn't agree more Tuckie. I refuse to be ashamed and am very open about it. I want it to be my mission to take the stigma away and give people the opportunity to discuss it. I also feel the need to educate people who haven't been through it.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls Amos it was the doctor who grabbed my arm and tried to hold me back from leaving , I have decided I will be putting in a complaint against her as she was very unprofessional towards the situation Paul and I are going to approach the school too look at other options for the time being as the place we took him was not helpful at all x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wholeheartedly agree, I said the same in my journal yesterday. I have never announced a pregnancy early on Facebook, but I have mentioned my losses. I have had messages from so many friends saying that they had experienced a loss and offering me advice and it really helped. I just wish the subject wasn't taboo so we could all help each other more. It seems odd in this day and age that it is something considered almost shameful to mention. The only time I would regret talking about it is if it upset somebody else had had been through it or who was going through it. Anybody who hadn't experienced it, who felt uncomfortable reading about it..well tough. I have felt uncomfortable reading all your pregnancy announcements. Now that comes across like I want to scare people and I don't want to do that at all, but I do think people may be better prepared for loss knowing how common it actually is. We all know the stats but when those stats are named and faces you know it does seem more real. I was blown away by the amount of my friends who told me they had been through it, some more than once and I had no idea. I shall be waiting until later to announce this pregnancy if I get that far though. I'd like to wait until 20 weeks. Close family and close friends know already, uncles and aunties I'll tell at 12 weeks. 
Like Heart, I'd like to write a book. I'm open about it but not because I want a pity party, because it's a large part of my recent life. 
Amos I think someone should have a word with your sis in law. It seems incredibly ungrateful that she should refuse to go on the holiday and upset your mum like that. By the sound of it the step daughter has brought the situation on herself. 
Tuckie, great heartbeat!! I wasn't going to get a doppler but ooooh I could be tempted!


----------



## petitpas

Hi! Sorry for the prolonged absence!
I'm going to be really cheeky and just wish everyone a happy new week rather than copy paste and most probably get it wrong :haha:

Mon, I hope you have Alyssa in your arms by now. Or, alternatively, that they started things slowly enough to give you a good night's sleep before your super efficient and fast labour starts.

Today is my baby shower and I have a sore throat and snotty nose. So typical after I managed to avoid the man flu that spread through our house last month :dohh: Still, I'm very excited :happydance:

It took me ages to catch up but I thought I would do my usual Dr Pip routine and give Cazi some reassuring data:
With antiphospholipid syndrome they reckon that without medication each pregnancy has around a 10% chance of survival. Add aspirin and the survival rate goes up to around 40%. Add heparin injections and the survival rate jumps to 70%!!! (Don't forget that in general the genetic loss rate is around 25% so 70% survival is very close to the general population)

Also, in terms of bleeding risk from the heparin, you will be put on what is called a preventative dose. It is not very strong at all and even if you cut yourself I think you wouldn't notice much of a difference. In comparison, I am on approx. 4 times the preventative dose as well as baby aspirin. If you had a DVT diagnosed during pregnancy you would go on what is called a treatment dose, which is more than double the preventative dose. Many ladies are on this and are just fine.
The reason why you need both aspirin and heparin is because heparin works best at stopping clots on the mother's side of the placenta but as the molecules are too large they can't cross over and therefore don't help the baby. Aspirin can cross the placenta and benefits the baby's side although at the small dose you take it has not found to be harmful.
It is thought that apart from causing growth restriction small clots at the placenta may also be the cause of pre-eclampsia. Aspirin has been shown to reduce the risk of PE developing.

Ladies with antiphospholipid syndrome are also at a high risk for developing a DVT, which is another reason why preventative treatment with heparin is recommended. Actually, if you had full-on APS (I read that you are borderline?) the UK guidelines would be for you to be put on heparin automatically.

Long post, but I hope it reassures you that your doctor is making all the right noises when it comes to your care :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Amos, I don't think your mum needs to justify who she pays for and who she doesn't. This girl is over 16 and can stay at home. Or, her parents pay for her.
Your brother and his wife need to stop reading too much into it and stop the drama.

PS: Latest bump pic in first post of my journal...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Pip! Good to see you. How come your tickers are different? Are you being induced early? I can't believe you are due so soon. Your journal was the first one I read when I started posting on here, I think I found it via Fili. Couldn't believe your story and now here you are so close.


----------



## Abi 2012

armpit pain! yes its to do with the boobs... when i had josh and my milk came in one of my armpits was so sore i couldnt put my arm right down and i have get slight pain in my armpit in this pregnancy too lol


----------



## Neversaynever

Finally caught up and don't remember a sodding thing I was goin to reply to :rofl:

Thanks for the double mention..I'm Andrea ad swell as NSN :haha:

Happy change around week for everyone..pups 27 weeks third tri :yipee: today

Mon..hope your girl is here safe and sound

Pip..enjoy you shower..I can I imagine it'll be a tad emotional

MrsM...loved your bump pic pages ago

Amos...tell them to fuck off :smug: and Davies amongst others had the spotting with the progesterone supps and I feel yours is the same too :winkwink:

Sarah...you back from your jollies yet?

Sara...:rofl: at you getting your own date wrong :haha:

Tuckie...fab HB :cloud9:

Fili...enjoy your chish and fips :haha:

Heart...how're you?

Jen..I echo what the others have said :hugs:

Lexi...scan day soon :hugs:

Pink...you ok?

Hopeful...loved your update too :cloud9:

Someone mentioned FB announcement..I waited till 16 weeks and put more about my losses than the actual pregnancy...I refuse to be shy about it now and can actually be savage if people are ignorant towards losses :haha: educate all the way IMHO. 

Embo..:hi:

MrsK...how're you doing sweet?

And I am bound to have missed someone...sorry :wacko:

Off for a facial :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

petitpas - thank you so much for all your reassuring information very helpful x


----------



## Mon_n_john

Well ladies, I did it! Vaginal birth, no epsiotOmy and no epidural! It was a hard labor, super intense active labor and the transition part? Crazy! I even thought I was gonna cave and have an epidural. My hubby talked me out of it. I had a shot of demoral. That didnt help much but oh well, what can you do.

She was born at 4:53 am after being induced at 7 pm. She weighed 8 lbs 4 ounces and measured 21" long. I only pushed for 2 contractions before she was born. Painful as heck but only minor tears that were stitched up afterwards.

I am thrilled! Pictures to come soon.


----------



## Embo78

Aww congrats mon :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Mon, congratulations x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mon can't wait for ur pics massive well done for doing it without epidural b honest does the pain go after baby comes?? Can't wait for ur newborn pics x

I'm still on hols never get back early hours of monday morn, the in laws are doing my head in I'm so ready to come home can't wait to see my dog I wish I could call her! Lol! X

Amos I haven't read all way back but saw someone said about I had spotting with prog, I did Hun I was on 400mg twice a day an it aggravated my cervix was brown at first but then was dusky pink colour I really thought it was all over! But I was fine hope ur ok hun x

Hopeful heart Croy can u believe we're 28 weeks wow scary! My sil had petes nephew at 28 weeks! Scares me! X

Jen pup embo pip just tuckie Sara how r u all? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats Mon! Your birth sounds just like mine baby even the same weight!!! 
Well done you can't wait to see the pictures. Big congratulations.xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies hope everyone is well today!

Just wanted to quickly say happy 3rd tri to puppy and congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby girl mon!!!!


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations Mon! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats mon! Can't wait to see pics! 

Happy third tri puppy!


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Mon! Sounds like it was a perfect, albeit painful experience. Can't wait to see your girl!

Happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri Puppy!!!
Happy 18 weeks Cazi!
Happy new week Lexi (you don't have a ticker yet so I can't remember. 7 weeks?)

Going to pop over and look at your 36 week bump Pip. Less than 2 weeks until Ducky is here!!!


----------



## Mrskg

massive comgrats mon x 

happy milestone weeks puppy cazi an lexi x

im afraid my pregnacy brain cant cope with all the posts so :wave: everyone (note to self have pen an paper reaady lol)

never i'm ok thanks not stressing half as much as i thought i would except the tp checking :haha: but if your still doing it i know theres no hope for me to stop :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Awww thanks girls. Can't believe i'm on the home strech!

Have updated my journal with a bump pic. Had an afternoon nap - takes me ages to wake up these days! Lol

Congrats Mon. What a trooper you are! Can't wait to see baby pics :)


----------



## hopeful23456

This girl in the babycenter forum got a TON of free stuff from Ellen, i think she was just on the mothers day show, lucky chick! Found her post researching diaper pails. And Ellen gave her the Ubbi diaper pail. Along with a crib and everything they need.

Also saw good review of it from MN mamas must haves...
It's stainless which I really like and you can use regular kitchen bags. So I figure it's expensive to buy but will save on not buying refills.

Soooo. 
I just ordered one online from bed bath and beyond and used my 20%off coupon. I got the ivory color.

https://ubbiworld.com/product_diaper_pail.php

Anyone researching diaper pails ? ;)


----------



## bumpyplease

Just realised I never not back to you re baby show Andrea, would have been great to meet up but I think we are going on the Friday, you said you were going Saturday didn't you? We are not 100% sure yet but it's looking likely anyway!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my, Pups, happy third tri!! Sorry I missed that. Bet it feels good doesn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations mon!!!!!!! So happy for you can't wait to see pics!! Xxx
Girls when did your cramping start? I seem to have a pressure feeling flutters and twangs but no af type pain.


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Mon!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Can't wait to see pics!!!

Happy 3rd tri Puppy :D


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello ladies, just popping in to update! Got my test results back on all the fixable stuff...unfortunatly I don't have any of those. Still waiting on my genetics though, gonna be another 3-5 weeks for those. 

Congrats to all the newbies, congrats to mon and to all the ladies who are fast approching 30 weeks, last time I was here was almost 8 weeks ago and all of you were just barely in the 20s!! 

So I got my af back 6 weeks after the surgery and it was heavy, which I think is good as it prolly means my lining built up good, started birth control pills so I wouldn't have to wait 5 more weeks for another AF BUT...and here's where I need some advice, it's been 8 weeks and 2 days since my surgery, I am thinking about going on and quitting the bcp tomorrow...which is like a week early (I still have one week of "active" pills followed by the week of placebos) I have taken 2 weeks worth and if I quit now I will get my AF a week early so I can start trying again, which would put me starting af next Sunday (approx) and that would be 9 weeks since surgery...should I just wait and take bcp for another week and then have af 2 weeks from now or jump in?? I will be going back on clomid since I have that funky cd25+ ovulation! The only thing I should add is that I am still spotting some since my last af, the af itself was heavy but no cramping and slowed to spotting about 9 days in! FYI - the genetic specialist, mid wife and OB all advise against PGD for me because of it not being a guarantee and I think the research shows that the results were the same when compared to rpl women who continued to try naturally...so we're going to continue on our own! And I am so ready!! This is recent btw...oh and I quit smoking a week ago!! I am also cleaning up my diet to include healthier stuff and no caffine...cept for that energy drink I just had but that's the last one lol!

Fili - what's going on?? Just had to edit as I saw your ticker...con..freaking...grats girl!! SO hope this is your sticky...did you PGD??


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Hun no its a clomid pregnancy! Glad you got some results! Why do u need to go on bcp Hun? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

I was told that about rpl and pgd too. Just reread and understand why you went on bcp now! Congratulations on giving up smoking! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

3x - I don't know if you should or shouldn't stop bcp early but I do think you should take prednisone and lovenox first tri next time. I didn't have anything in my test results that needed me to be on them but I think it helped. (I'm a drug pusher for unexplained rpl).. ;)
And progesterone... My prog was sky high and I was on lower dose but it has been low on natural cycles in the past. 

Glad to hear you are doing well!


----------



## lexi374

heart tree said:


> Congrats Mon! Sounds like it was a perfect, albeit painful experience. Can't wait to see your girl!
> 
> Happy 27 weeks and 3rd tri Puppy!!!
> Happy 18 weeks Cazi!
> Happy new week Lexi (you don't have a ticker yet so I can't remember. 7 weeks?)
> 
> Going to pop over and look at your 36 week bump Pip. Less than 2 weeks until Ducky is here!!!

Wow you're good heart how do you remember?? :flower:

Yes 7 weeks today going by ov, will put a ticker up if all ok Monday... :shrug:


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy 7 weeks Lexi!!! 

And happy 18 weeks caz!!!

3x- I did have a uterine septum removed but had 2 mc before and 2 mc after removal so i don't blame it all on the septum...


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks fili!! Congrats again girlie! You doing anything different this go around??

Hopefull - I know what lovenox is but what about the prednisone? I have some progesterone here from my miscarriage in december...gotta look and see how much! I will definatley ask my DR about those other meds and see if they'll prescribe them, although don't know since all my clotting test have been normal so far...but like you I like being pro-active, it makes me feel like I'm doing something instead of twiddling my thumbs...that and it makes miscarriage just a little easier for me as I know I did EVERYTHING in my power...did you start the lovenox before or after bfp??


----------



## sara1

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Congratulations Mon Can't wait to see the pics :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Congratulations on 3rd tri Puppy
Happy 18 weeks Cazi
Happy 7 weeks Lexi
(thanks for these Heart!)

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend. Dh and I are having a lazy day around the house... Bliss!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful that diaper pail looks great. My only concern is the lack of a foot pedal. But I'm definitely going to consider it. 

Lexi, I put people's milestone days on the front page. I looked at your FF chart to figure out your day. I assumed it was 7 weeks because I know you have your scan on Monday and are hoping for a heartbeat. I'm a detective!

Charmer, I don't know about the bcp. I was on it for 17 years and it took me 3 months to get my first AF. I'm really sensitive to hormones. I'm never going back on them again. I think it would mess my cycle up even more if I stopped them early. I know you want answers, but it's good the tests have come back normal so far. Major congrats on quitting smoking!!

Fili I never had cramping. I had a few intermittent days of dull aching around 16 dpo to about 22 dpo. It was never constant from what I can remember. I remember feeling worried that I didn't have any cramps.


----------



## lexi374

Fili i had quite a bit of cramping the night before my bfp but i dont think ive really had much since. Well apart from what i think was constipation! :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - thanks, just really don't know what to do, I hate bcp and promised myself I would never go on it again! The hormones really mess me up, I remember 3 days after I quit the first time I felt amazing! Now here I am on that crap again! I only have one more week of taking them and then a week to wait for af...maybe I'll take them for a few more days and then come off like 3 days early...that shouldn't affect much right? If I don't get a period after stopping, I will get in touch with my doc and see if they'll give me something to make me start!


Fili - with Olivia, I cramped a lot as a matter of fact, I was convinced she was an etopic because it was geared toward one side and I even cried to DH becuase it was painfull...not overly painful, but enough to scare me...she turned out okay though! I started the day after ovulation and didn't quit until I was almost out of the first tri...alot of it was heavy feelings though and just twinges!


----------



## cazi77

Congratultions Mon.

Filli I didn't have much cramping at all just a dull ache from time to time.

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## cazi77

Oh and lovely to hear from you charmer. I hope they get to the bottom of everything for you and you get your sticky BFP soon xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Cazi!! Good to hear from you too, congrats on making it so far!! When is the gender scan?? What are you hoping for??

Hopeful - sent an email to my doctor asking about lovenox and prednisone and progesterone!! I figure what I have here may be too old since it was from October! Hope she gets in touch with me next week!!


----------



## Abi 2012

hello everyone 

congrats mon :) 

hope everyone else is great 

im feeling bit rough today my moods are awful atm but on a plus side i ordered a sonoline b fetal hear monitor last night :D what are they like anyone else got that one?


----------



## puppycat

Fili I didn't have much cramping just a constant dull ache and a 'full' feeling :shrug:


----------



## cazi77

Abi 2012 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> congrats mon :)
> 
> hope everyone else is great
> 
> im feeling bit rough today my moods are awful atm but on a plus side i ordered a sonoline b fetal hear monitor last night :D what are they like anyone else got that one?

They are fab I have one of these! I managed to get the H/B very early with it! x


----------



## cazi77

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks Cazi!! Good to hear from you too, congrats on making it so far!! When is the gender scan?? What are you hoping for??

I have my next scan in 2 weeks time but staying team yellow. I will be happy with either gender x


----------



## Abi 2012

ahh im so glad when were u able to hear the heartbeaat for the first time cazi? 
:)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your help girls I don't know where I'd be without you!! 
3x I think you're going to get your bfp really soon and it will be sticky next time! I agree for the time being anyway that ivf pgd is not really for us, first of all we get pregnant easily enough and secondly we have a good chance of eventually being successful don't we? 
Hopeful and heart, I think a foot pedal would be a good idea too, can just you both juggling baby, nappy and opening the bin!! 3 hands anyone?! 
Cazi I admire your wilpower for staying team yellow. My sister did and it was a lovely surprise for her. I am not sure what I'd do! Xx
Abi I think those dopplers are the best you can get. Do you feel irritable? I do sometimes during the day!


----------



## Abi 2012

> Abi I think those dopplers are the best you can get. Do you feel irritable? I do sometimes during the day!

ah thats so good :D and yes very sometimes.. :/ i just waannnnaa scream some days!! and other i actually do scream haha then i cry coz i get all worked up and i dont like feeling like im horrible to anyone lol


----------



## filipenko32

Even small things irritate me like my husband putting the blender on to make his protein milkshakes that he drinks after a workout, that has been driving me insane!!! What we have to put up with ey!?


----------



## puppycat

Team Yellow rocks Fili! Everyone asks and the looks of disappointment still make me giggle :haha:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - yeah, I think natural is the way to go...that and it's alot of money for something that's not 100%. Plus who needs the extra stress?? I've had a healthy one and BOTH of us WILL be having our healthy rainbow babies in 2013...or else lol!!


----------



## Abi 2012

exactly fili its always just the little things that get on our nerves like ..him leaving his plate on the floor for me to pick up lol its like havent u got a pair of hands and legs to take it to the kitchen urself! lol :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha pups I bet!!! You've got an extra thing to look forward too I suppose too! Xx
3x I agree or I'm bringing out the big :gun:!!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I KNOW Abi!!! SO annoying! I get mole hill piles of clothes everywhere to pick up too to put in the wash. AgHhhhhh :ninja: :gun: :ninja:


----------



## Abi 2012

filipenko32 said:


> Aww I KNOW Abi!!! SO annoying! I get mole hill piles of clothes everywhere to pick up too to put in the wash. AgHhhhhh :ninja: :gun: :ninja:

:haha: me too ... we should get medals for putting up with all there crap :D :gun:


----------



## filipenko32

We should! Men ey! And when the babies come... We already have one to look after!!! So you'll have 3! :haha: x


----------



## puppycat

My biggest gripe is just general smellyness! DH's feet stink which means his socks stink, his shoes stink - he leaves his trainers in the middle of the room and puts his feet up for the smell to waft over :sick: he sits there creaming his feet then and I HATE FEET! lol


----------



## Abi 2012

yep 3!! omg what have i let myself in for!! lol :dohh: :) but i do love them all dearly so ill do it for them :D


----------



## Abi 2012

puppycat said:


> My biggest gripe is just general smellyness! DH's feet stink which means his socks stink, his shoes stink - he leaves his trainers in the middle of the room and puts his feet up for the smell to waft over :sick: he sits there creaming his feet then and I HATE FEET! lol


yuk yuk yuk :sick: :sick: :sick: i hate feet too!


----------



## filipenko32

PUPS that is IRRITATING me right now!!! My dh does the same but he leaves them by the door and they still stink the whole house out! 
Yeah Abi our lives would be empty without them really... Maybe cleaner but empty x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? How are the growing bumps?? 
xx


----------



## cazi77

Abi 2012 said:


> ahh im so glad when were u able to hear the heartbeaat for the first time cazi?
> :)

I got it very faintly and briefly at 7+6!!!! I am/was quite thin size 8 and used loads of gel and it took ages to find.


----------



## Mrskg

anyone heard how tasha is today? xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

oh right ill try use it when ii get it then im 7 + 3 atm prob b a few days till i get it still and just keep trying aye :) xxx maybe a lil later for me as im a 12 but i have wide hips from child bearing so not particularly big so i guess it depends :)


----------



## hopeful23456

3x - prednisone is a steroid that suppresses the immune system in case it's your body attacking the embryo as it sees it as a foreign object. I was on lovenox and prednisone at bfp. Progesterone 48 hours after ovulation. 

Heart and fili- a foot petal is the one thing about that diaper pail, but, im thinking a foot pedal opening a wider top would swoosh out a lot of smell? I was also considering the diaper champ (has foot pedal) or diaper dekor but thought I would try this one first. :)

Hi tracie- I think everyone is doing great! Even some new bfps!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for thinking of me Mrskg, I have been so busy with Kaysie Blossom's fourth birthday. She had a fab day though, so worth it.

I'm okay, sort of limbo land waiting for my scan knowing really that it isnt going to be good news.


----------



## Mrskg

oh thats right tasha i forgot about that x hope she had a lovely day x my wee one called kaysie too but spelt casey xxx

how the spotting? i know its hard to have hope when is your scan? xxx


----------



## Tasha

It is such a pretty name isnt it? :cloud9:

I've had no more since that tiny bit of brown, but like I said the digi didnt move from 1-2. How are you?


----------



## Tasha

Oh forgot, my scan is on the 16th x


----------



## Mrskg

yeah i love it although i suppose we are bias :haha:

sp glad no more spotting please dont worry about digi they can be unprdictable did you see the hcg chart i sent you on your journal x

aw thats good least not too long to wait x

im ok thanks just taking it day by day but quietly optimistic x


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, I leave you girls for one night and people start pushing out babies and everything!

Congrats Mon!! So exciting, hope you continue to heal well. Can't wait to see pics x

Hubs surprised me with a night away at a hotel. It's not far away but the weather in Seattle has been fab 70's yesterday and then 80's today. Its roasting. We went to a really fun place for dinner, windows open by us letting in the beautiful warm evening air, then we walked to Coldstone icecream which was across from the hotel. Woke up late, took a walk to get crepes for breakfast, found a farmers market and he bought me the most amazing bunch of flowers. Feel truly spoilt. Home now, he's gone for a bike ride and I am going to lay out in my maternity swim suit on the deck and read a book.

Usually, up here we have rain all the time, and it can get you down, but when the sun shines and the mountains are all around it is just perfect! 

Talk more later -- Happy Saturday ladies xx :)


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrskg said:


> im ok thanks just taking it day by day but quietly optimistic x

same as me hun im quiety optimistic but taking it a day at a time :) hope all goes well for you mrskg :) x


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!

Beautiful day - this weather always makes me smile!

Just wanted to wish my US mothers and mothers to be a very happy mothers day! I hope you all get spoilt rotten :0)


----------



## Abi 2012

Ooh is it Mothers Day in the U.S? 
Happy Mothers Day to all u lovely mummy's then and mummy's to be :D XX


----------



## petitpas

Happy US mother's day! Especially to Mon... that must feel so special!

MrsM, my second ticker is counting down to my c-section - in just 12 days! :shock:


----------



## bumpyplease

And correct me if I'm wrong but it think it's also mothers day in Australia today, so if I've got that right then happy mothers day to you Kellie too!!

Pip, 12 days eeeeek! Are you prepared? How exciting! Gosh that means its only 11 days till I find out if I'm pink or blue...!!!!!


----------



## sara1

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy mother's day US girls!!!! Had a panic momentarily then it was mother's day here then! 

My ic's were much darker again today :yipee:. Pics on my journal. Cleaned our flat from top to bottom this morning and just felt dizzy and sick afterwards... 

Sara did you get cramps between 4-6 weeks?


----------



## pink80

Fili - I've had quite a bit of cramping this pregnancy - more than in my 2 other pregnancies xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink xx Mine comes and goes and is more of a dull ache at night time mainly. My boobs are throbbing on their own too now!! And I feel like a pressure and some twinges but it's all now and again not continuous or anything. What were yours like?

Also I was going to ask you girls about your skin. This is the first pregnancy I have ever had where my skin has been perfect! Not a spot! I am positively glowing. I have never suffered from acne in my life but since I first got pregnant OMG I have been like a pizza. Now though I look like I could advertise some facial product!! Can't believe it. I am wondering if there is a hormonal connection with my mc's. I suppose only time will tell but it's nice not to be a pizza and I mean I was a pizza face!!:pizza:


----------



## bumpyplease

How was your baby shower yesterday pip? Xx


----------



## pink80

Mine feels like heavy pressure and twinges - definitely come and go - sometimes they take me by surprise because they are uncomfortable!

My skin has been quite good aswell although it was only my first pregnancy that my skin was bad xxx


----------



## sara1

Fili- I had cramps, the worst of which were between 5 and 6 weeks... dull aches and heaviness mostly. I had quite a few this last week as well, but I think it's the beginning of round ligament pain, as it seems to bee off to the sides. My skin was a mess, especially in in the first few weeks... It's a bit better now, but still greasy (YUCK!)


----------



## Abi 2012

i have good skin also this pregnancy although i dont remember having particularly bad skin in previous pregnancies


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: was it everyday? Or completely random?


----------



## Embo78

Fili I was the same with this pregnancy. My skin completely cleared up where as with my others it got much greasier and worse. Only til about 12 weeks though. Spots came back in 2nd tri :(

Happy mothers day US mommies :) :) :)


----------



## Mrskg

happy mothers day ladies across the pond :flower:

thanks abi we can be quietly optimistic together x

fili i took the mask of pregnancy with my youngest an ive got it again x didnt get it with mc's x hope this is as good a sign as you perfect skin x


----------



## petitpas

Bumpy, what are you feeling? I am guessing boy for you. Normally, I make a point of guessing girl and am wrong. Now I'm guessing boy so you're probably having a girl :haha:

Fili, I had spots in first tri (not normal for me) but at some point they cleared up and I got the glow :shrug: I've gone both ways with previous pregnancies so it's not a sign I can put anything by. It's more of a aha, this is what this baby wants.

How did my shower go? It was so much fun! I cried but only with laughter: DH and I had a blindfolded race to change ducky A and ducky B. I won on speed, DH won on quality, despite him dropping the baby half way through. I won't tell you about all the crimes I committed in the name of speed... :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Pip I hope you got some good loot! If your hubby won on quality after dropping the baby, i can't imagine what you did! LOL!

Croy what a great day! Your hubby is a keeper. We've had similar weather here. It's been amazing. I even have a bit of a tan. Interestingly I've been to Seattle many times. At least 10 times. And I've never seen rain! It's always sunny and I've been there for a few heat waves. The first time I went it was in the 90's. I think you Seattle people exaggerate about the weather! :rofl:

Tasha I'm glad the spotting stopped. I hope your instincts are wrong about this one. 

Fili my skin was fine until the end of the first tri and well into the second tri. That's when it went haywire. But I realized it was mostly due to being really dry as it was cold and I was constantly running the heat. 

Can't remember what else I read! Sorry!

Happy Mother's Day to my lovely US, Canada and Aussie ladies. It feels really special to feel my baby wriggling around today.


----------



## sara1

Petit- Your shower sounds awesome!!! I love the idea of blindfolded baby changing :rofl::rofl: 

Mon- Still lurking for a first pic!
Hope everyone had a fantasitic weekend


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds wonderful Pip :cloud9:


----------



## lexi374

Happy mothers day ladies :hugs:

Pip sounds like a fun shower! :thumbup:

Good luck for tomorrow Heart and Amos! :hugs:

Im feeling nervous now, i dont know what to expect i thought from sun to wed it was all over as symptoms went completely but the last couple of days they have come back so i just dont know! :shrug:

And happy birthday for tomorrow Tasha I hope you are ok. :hugs:

We have actually had some sun this weekend so nice to see! 

:hi: to everyone else. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lex read Neversaynever's journal up to page 52 you'll feel tons better! Xx


----------



## lexi374

Do you know what i read a bit the other night didnt get that far though!

but she was having a freak out cos no symptoms for 4 days or something early on!

I hope its the same for me and all is ok! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Andrea - hope you don't mind me talking about you like this!! Xx

She has a freak out up to 7 weeks 2 days just like I will do / am doing!!!! It's so moving because she only really had minor sore boobs and these were on and off. She never knows whether her cramps (which she hardly got) are a good sign but she mostly thinks not. Also her cramps are sometimes linked to constipation. And that is it really as the nausea was really intermittent but she was so happy when she got it. On the day of the first scan she had period pains and was so sure it was all over. So much so that a big row followed with now hubby and she was planning her d and c! Then she posted the news of her scan on page 52 and I cried!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope your all well!
Fili, you've been asking about cramping. Ive had very light cramping on and off and still do. It was wort between 4-6 weeks. Now I still find it quite reassuring when I get it and it tells me that somethings still growing and stretching in there.
Ive been very worried last night into today though. Last night I started getting these throbbing pains in my uterus every so often and it carried out through teh night and into today. I gave in and took paracetamol for the first time as I was going into a panic. Im thinking round ligament pain by what Ive read and its interesting Sara that you've mentioned you think thats what started for you last week. At this stage surely our wombs really are stretching. It was by no means painful period cramps or anything but just quick throbbing pains!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks just :hugs: I want the cramps all the time now :brat: my boobs are hurting on their own:shock: so now im not bothered about boobs I want cramps lol!!! I had lovely dull aches last night and while I was scared I was so happy to feel something as I felt nothing ever last mc. I wish I could reassure you in return that what you're feeling now is good, I'm sure it is and I'm sure the other ladies will help you out with that! Xxx

Did you get the early cramps every day or just now and again?


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy mothers day to US, aus, Canada too (thanks for pointing them all out girls)!

Sunny and beautiful here too, got happy moms day texts from girlfriends but not a word from dh.

Pip- your shower sounds awesome, can't believe he is almost here!

Fili- I had tons of pulling and stretching early on and my skin was horrible. It's way better now. 

Cant wait for great scan news for tomorrow Amos, heart and lexi!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, the cramps have been every day , even if only once a day. They get less as the weeks go on. I call it light cramps but i guess its teh same as what people describe as a heavy dull feeling. Like very very period style cramps almost like the warning sign that your period were about to start.
Ive been researching the type of pain that I had today and it does seem normal, its away now anyway so Im so glad and relaxing again!
My boobs have been very sore since day 1 aswell!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I got a mild dull feeling now. I had sore boobs since 4 weeks I think! Thanks hun
Glad you're reassured too :hugs: xx


----------



## filipenko32

WHY HAVE I ONLY JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT THE DETECT 5 pregnancy test and WHY IS IT ONLY AVAILABLE IN THE US? And why is it soooo expensive!?? https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## bumpyplease

Pip your shower sounds so much fun!!!

As for me I've thought boy from day 1 but for the last couple of weeks I've changed my mind and think it might be a girl now! Oh well not long till we find out! We would be happy with either! Dh has a little girl though so I think he would be over the moon with a boy!


----------



## Mrskg

thats mad fili i was telling my pal about them yest xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Ha mrskg! Gotta refrain from doing any more tests now it's crazy but if there's a next time I am def ordering in time for then!! Hopefully not! Only for child number 2. But omg what an amazing invention!!! Xx


----------



## croydongirl

Happy Mother's day to all of us! Hubby wrote me the sweetest card today, it totally made me cry. He is usually not one for that type of thing. I can't believe how different it is this year to be pregnant and not celebrating M's day feeling so sad. Last year we were in Hawaii trying to avoid the holiday but I still balled on and off all day.

We are heading out to lunch with hubby's sister and parents. I am looking forward to seeing them but honestly, the past few days this sunny weather has been making me feel so tired. What I would really like is to curl up on the couch and take a nap. I hope they don't have big plans for after we eat because I will probably be a party pooper! 

Starting to think the next few months are going to be pretty uncomfortable. I wouldn't change a thing about being pregnant but it is certainly not a walk in the park. 

Fili - I had lots of cramps in the early weeks, they just never got worse. With my losses the cramps started and the quickly got really bad and as they got worse and worse the bleeding would start. With this pregnancy I had fairly bad cramps most days but not all the time, just on and off through the day and they never got worse. Just your body stretching out and making room for bubba :)

Heart - You found us out, we like to pretend it rains all the time to keep everyone away because we want this beautiful place all to ourselves! ha ha!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili..I'm glad you've found reassurance from my early posts..I've just cried reading that because I remember vividly taking my toe nail polish off in preparation for ERPC as I was convinced it was over. :hugs:

Just and Sara...those pains are because your uterus hasn't ever stretched this much before..I remember having them between 10 and 13 weeks ish :thumbup:

Happy mothers day to you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - I obsessed over weather or not to buy those...but in the end decided that $20 plus shipping was just too much for 1 test! Now if it were 2 of 3 of them for that price then great!! Just too much $$$ for a one time pregnancy test kwim?? Plus I googled it and lots of ppl really regreted buying them!

Happy mommies day!!! Yay, Olivia got me a card that she wrote on herself...just a bunch of scribbles but I am going to keep it forever lol!!

Couldn't decide what to do about the bcps, I took one last night...I've stopped mid pack before and had perfect cycles after, but my main concern is that it will somehow affect my next pregnancy because of the d and c or that it will mess up my lining in my uterus...have spent like 14 hours researching and lots of ppl quit mid pack no problems, but those ppl didn't have a d and c or miscarriage. I'm kinda thinking that since it took 6 1/2 weeks to get af after d and c and now that it's been 8 1/2 weeks, my uterus and cervix should be back to normal or at least that's my theory. Wish I had more patience but am so ready to be trying this again and don't want to wait another week and a half for af so I can take clomid again! Who the hell knows lol!! Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun, yeah I have just read a few bad reviews funnily enough! I can't advice you about the bcp because I have never used so don't want to give you phoney advice but I hope you work it out. Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Wonder how mon is getting on!


----------



## Tasha

I just started miscarrying girls, I feel okay with it, I had prepared for this moment. I knew. The timing is just awful, five years ago Honey was fighting for her life (she died inside me five years ago tomorrow) and it was my body's fault, and now my shit body is letting me down again. How can it keep letting me down like this? I hate myself. 

Infact writing this makes me realise I am not okay with it, not at all. God I shouldnt be writting this in the PAL thread, sorry


----------



## lexi374

Tasha im so so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww tasha I'm so so sorry. Thinking about you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tasha so very sorry :cry: im sure i spk for everyone when i say its fine you post here we are all in this together xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Tasha I'm so sorry hun...:hugs::hugs::hugs: It's never good timing for something like this, but damn....:hugs::hugs:

Hi everyone...been at my Mom's for the weekend spending some time with her since DH is out of town. Love her very much but it's SO nice to get back to my house! She is going with me to my scan tomorrow. And of course I've already warned her we might not see anything, but hopefully at least a sac. To be honest, I'm fully expecting to not even be pregnant LOL. 

Hope all you wonderful Mother's have had a great day!


----------



## heart tree

Tasha of course you should be telling us! Oh god sweetie, how could you be ok with this? The timing itself is so horrible. Not to mention it's another loss regardless of the timing. I wish there were words of comfort. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

good luck for scan tomorrow amos xxx


----------



## Embo78

Tasha I have no words. Only some :hugs:



Good luck tomorrow Amos :)


----------



## pink80

Tasha I'm so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. I dont know what I would do without you all. I have the doctors (GP) on Tuesday morning, and by then need to of made up my mind what I want to do next, referal to where etc.


----------



## Mrskg

hope you get some answers tasha x sorry tomorrow is not going to be a happy birthday x i miscarried on my birthday too its awful x :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

You can write anything you like in here Tasha, we are here for you - i'm just so sorry you had to go through this again :(


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. Why do I let myself believe when it is becoming clearer and clearer that this isnt going to happen for us?


----------



## puppycat

Because without hope, we have nothing :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Because you can see on here that there is still hope.

Let me know if you want the details of my doc (he does NHS and private). No pressure, I just wanted to let you know that I am happy to help should you decide on switching docs.

Big big hugs from me and so so sorry about your little angel :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. Petit where is your doctor based? I just honestly dont know where to go from here, but I feel I get zero support at St. Mary's so I need to find some where that I feel supported and that I am getting the right treatement.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tasha- :hugs: :hug: I'm so sorry, hun. I pray for peace and answers for you.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy Mother's Day ladies! God bless you all! :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Tasha I don't think we would be capable of continuing to try if there wasn't some ounce of hope. Even when we know something is wrong, I don't think our brains will totally allow us to give up on our babies. It's impossible, but heart wrenching. It would be so much easier if we could let it go and accept the loss. I'm sorry you don't feel supported by your docs. I hope you find someone who will nurture you. I hope you get lots of hugs today. You deserve them.


----------



## tuckie27

Tasha, I'm so sorry. We're all here for you :hugs: 

I posted a funny mother's day e-card on my mom's FB wall and she wrote a response like "Happy Mother's Day to you (with child!) sweetie. I love you" :dohh: I was trying to call her and she finally calls me back and I said "Mom, you outed me on FB!" and she was all confused and I said "No one on there knows yet!" and she said "What?!? Oh, let me delete it!"...it takes her about 5 minutes to figure out how to delete her comment :dohh: It was on FB for about 45 minutes. I wasn't mad at her. I know she didn't know. She just said "But, you're 12 weeks now". She just didn't understand why I would wait longer. Oh well, I don't know who all saw it, but what's done is done. My sister said I should just announce it now and I said well, it was only up for a little less than an hour, but my hubby says "That's all it takes." What do you guys think?


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- I think most of my cramping was between 5-6 weeks.
My skin has been pretty shitty this whole pregnancy. The breakouts don't seem to be as big, but there are wayy more of them, like a lot of tiny little bumps. Lately, they're going all down my jaw and neck area :/ I really hope it doesn't stay like this the whole pregnancy. It's really affecting my self-esteem!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie if you aren't ready, don't post anything. Do it when you are ready. Who cares what other people might be thinking or wondering. Let them wonder a little longer. If people ask you about your mom's post, you can tell them privately, you can ignore them or you could lie and say your mom did that to acknowledge your losses. 

The other option would be to post it today. But again, this should be about you and what you want, rather than doing it to please curious minds.


----------



## heart tree

To my scan buddies Lexi and Amos, I'm sending you lucky pregnancy vibes tomorrow. Best of luck to us all tomorrow!!


----------



## Amos2009

Tuckie- I agree with Heart. You decide what you want to "out" and when. Go with your heart. 

Heart- what time is your scan tomorrow? You'll be glad to know mine is at 1:15 so it will be early in the morning when you get my update :)


----------



## heart tree

Yay, I'm so glad it's an earlier scan! I hate waiting! Mine is at 1:00. So pretty late for some. Sorry, guess I'm making people wait.


----------



## tuckie27

I decided to wait. Luckily no one has brought it up! 
Good luck on your scans tomorrow ladies! Can't wait to hear the updates :)


----------



## croydongirl

Tasha - I am so, so sorry sweetie. I think that hope is what keeps all of us going. Hoping that you can find a doctor that you feel supported by so you can feel confident as you continue your journey. Hugs to you xx


----------



## justwaiting

Happy mothers day to everyone, Bumpy your right it was mothers day here too. next mothers day we'll be getting little gifts from our babies!

tasha i'm so sorry, crappy timing and crappy for it to happen at all. I hope you can find a new dr who you feel supports you. 


Pip your baby shower sounds like fun. 11days until Ducky wow.


----------



## sara1

Tasha- I'm so so sorry to hear your news. It's never easy, but the timing for you is particularly painful. I really hope that you can find medical care you can trust and rely on, it's terrible that you're not being given the help and support you deserve. There is still hope!. We are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Heart, Lexi, Amos- Good luck on your scans today. Will be lurking for updates!

Tuckie- Don't let yourself feel pressured to announce. You have to make the decision that you're most comfortable with... nothing else matters. 

Afm- I've been having mild to moderate pain in my hips and lower back... It seems a little early for that tbh, but I'm trying to convince myself it's just stretching. The backache freaks me out a bit actually as it was a classic sign with all my mc's. I've been using the doppler quite a bit and baby's heartbeat is still strong so I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls.

Sara, I always started getting backache about eleven/tweleve weeks onwards with my pregancies that have gone further, my doctor said it is the time your ligaments start softening so your body can change shape x


----------



## daviess3

Tasha I'm so so sorry hun my hearts breaking for you, I hope you can find a doctor you can trust an have a bit of faith in xxxx

Heart lexi Amos good luck for scans today, an Amos that first scan is so nerve wrecking but remember close ur eyes an were all with you I got good feelings for you my lovely. Xx

Croy I am tired to its that stage I think, bit of sunshine defo did me good! Missed you all an my dog!! Can't believe we're 7 months preg! (still eggplants!!) x

Hi everyone nice to b back xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Davies! Did you have a good holiday?! Check my sig :bunny: :smug: scared s*it less though! Did you go to Cyprus? What was it like? Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I know for a fact that backache is linked to ligaments softening as tasha said, don't worry Hun xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tasha I wish I could think of some words that don't sound useless. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## daviess3

Hi fili I did update my lovely whilst I was away an say congrats I am sooooooooooooo pleased for you!! Don't be nervous be positive! So exciting, you got many symptoms fili?? X

Cyprus was lovely an hot stayed in a villa near coral bay was beautiful! Took few pics will upload! Went with my mother in law an sis in law to an it's fair to say they did my head in in the end! I defo had enough of them! I sunbathed an did have my bump in the sun with high factor on, was drinking at least 2 litres of water sitting in the shade an covering my bump but I did put it in the sun for like an hour a day an my goodness!! They made me feel like poo!! Apparently I shouldn't have my bump in the sun I was cooking my baby!! Lalalala! I asked my mum an she says no its fine just don't burn or overheat keep getting in the pool etc! Anyway ended up feeling to guilty in the end so I didn't bother! What annoyed me is the sil is 17weeks pg an she was smoking 20 a day!! (but has so called given up!) 

It's got very expensive now in Cyprus an I regret it I said to Pete we should of gone to Florida, would defo have got more for our money! 
I like to eat out on hols, they like to buy food wash up!! Didn't feel like a hol to me lol! When we did go out the 3 times we did it had to be somewhere they could eat very english food!!! I just found it hard. 
Anyway I'm back now got mw this afternoon looking forward to bed am shattered! X


----------



## Embo78

Sounds like a nice break was had Davies :) Your mum was right, totally safe to have bump out in the sun, you just have to be careful not to overheat and keep hydrated.

How did you cope seeing a pregnant woman smoking?!? How dare she pass judgement on you when she is knowingly exposing her poor innocent baby to tobacco. Grrrrrrr! It's one thing I can't tolerate :( :(


----------



## sara1

Davies- Holidays with the in-laws... you're a braver woman than I am! I hope you at least enjoyed the sun and the pool! I can think of a few choice words for your sil but I'll be a good girl and hold my tongue. Hope you get a nice rest in your own bed and a good doggie snuggle!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh tasha im so sorry sweetie, remember if you need anything we are all here for you. happy birthday, although im sure you wont feel like celebrating as much now, im sorry hun. massive hugs

gl to heart, lexi and amos today. i agree with sarah, amos the first scan is the worst but keeping everything crossed for you babe

sarah, im sorry the inlaws did your head in! at least you managed to get some sun though, i got my bump out in the sun this weekend with plenty of sun tan lotion for about half an hour and i dont see anything wrong with it as long as its not for ages and we use plenty of lotion and dont burn. the vit d is prob good for it anyway. did you find you got tanned on one side and not the other as you cant lie on your front?!!!

xx


----------



## filipenko32

God Davies that is awful about you sil smoking it makes my blood boil sorry!!! Glad you got some sun though :yipee: sounds like a lovely holiday but bet you're glad to be back now! 

Yes I actually have every symptom now, I can't believe it! But I am worried that since I am having them all this early they will go and freak me out. Then again not too long to wait for scan when I'll know for sure. Got dull ache cramping, waves of sickness, sore boobs, mild headache, dizziness, tiredness, preg insomnia at night mainly cos of peeing, tiredness, hunger! So happy about all those but you never know do you? Oh and lines are getting darker on ic's too.

How are you feeling. Xx


----------



## petitpas

That must be very reassuring for you, Fili, although PAL does mean we can't relax until we really know things are working...

Davies, I'm with you. I like to taste all the local food while I'm away. That's a big part of my holiday! I'm not one to put my bump in the sun but a big Boo to your SIL for smoking so many a day! I keep seeing smoking pregnant ladies walking past and I just want to shout at them! One of my best friends smoked while pregnant but 'at least' she cut it down to 2-3 a day. I wasn't happy but I could tell she was making a big effort, especially as everyone else in her family smokes like a chimney... 20/day is just beyond my understanding :nope:

I'm glad you got some sun, though. You must be feeling refreshed if only for that!

AFM, found stretch marks today. Not so happy :( 11 days from the end :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry about the stretch marks pip xx


----------



## daviess3

Oh pip stretches!!!! Not good they may go though right?? X

Think we're all in agreement I hate people smoking whilst preg!! I used to smoke I no how hard it can b to give up I never once preached! Ever!!?! My other sil cut down to 2 cigs a day an went into prem labour at 28 weeks it most probably was nothing to do eith smoking 2 a day but she has to live with that an deal with the fact her son is disabled he's 10 this year an has never spoken, so seeing as that's her sister you would of thought she would make the effort?? 

I think vit d good for bubba an me I couldn't lay on my back long most exposed was 1 hour with factor 30!! Off to mw I'm gonna ask her! Lol x

So good to b home ladies xxx


----------



## daviess3

Fili symptoms all sound good hun have you got some ic s I can oogle??? I love a pic!! So pleased hunny bunch xx

Jen everything ok with u? I saw a fb update saying ur single? I hope it's just an error an all is good hun x


----------



## lexi374

Ladies just a quick update will catch up with you all properly later.

After being kept waiting 45 mins, i was thinking my bladder would explode she started to scan me then said it was too full and to empty some out! At this point i thought she cant see anything its all over!!

But.....We saw the heartbeat!! :happydance::cloud9: Measuring 7+2 which is spot on, was only abdominal though always had tv ones this early usually.

The lady we spoke to after couldnt believe i hadnt been referred to st marys and that i had been going to coventry, shes told me to see another gp at the surgery and get referred back to my local hospital, she said theres no reason why the consultant here cant issue the meds as long as they had a letter from prof q! 

Really cant believe it im in shock! Still a long way to go but first hurdle done! 

Next scan 2 weeks today x


----------



## filipenko32

daviess3 said:


> Fili symptoms all sound good hun have you got some ic s I can oogle??? I love a pic!! So pleased hunny bunch xx
> 
> Jen everything ok with u? I saw a fb update saying ur single? I hope it's just an error an all is good hun x

Oh well since you ask I'll post some links to my journal in a mo but you'll need to scroll up and down the pages. I haven't really been testing that much you know me! *cough* :haha:. Sickness gone and went to starving hungry and no sickness!

Hope you are ok Jen....?!

*Lexi* just read your post!!!, Soooooooo over the moon for you CONGRATULATIONS HUN!!!!! :cloud9: xxxxx you must be so relieved, I am relieved for you!!! Xxxxx

Edit just gonna post the pics it's easier!



For my fifth pregnancy, I have done the following progression tests.These go from the trigger shot to 16dpo:

* A large progression pic - unlike any normal person, like Hearty for example, I have done 4 or 5 tests per day sometimes instead of 2 :wacko: so it's pretty long. The second to the last test on this overview is 25 miu so less sensitive than all the others :yipee: https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/Melanieeva/Pregnancy%20Test%20Progression%20PIcs%20May%202012/overview_of_progression_pics.jpg

* I took a picture of the top half of the overview https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/Melanieeva/Pregnancy%20Test%20Progression%20PIcs%20May%202012/progression_tests_lower_half.jpg

* The bottom half for close up views https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/Melanieeva/Pregnancy%20Test%20Progression%20PIcs%20May%202012/close_up_lower_half_of_progression_tests.jpg

* Frer progression pics - latest one taken today with SMU https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/Melanieeva/Pregnancy%20Test%20Progression%20PIcs%20May%202012/Frer_progression_tests.jpg

* OPK progression pics - latest one taken today with SMU https://i1057.photobucket.com/albums/t387/Melanieeva/Pregnancy%20Test%20Progression%20PIcs%20May%202012/opk_progession_tests.jpg

Here's a link to my tests up to 18dpo https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-174.html

And here is the frer at 17dpo https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-174.html

And here are my ic's today! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-177.html

So you can see I have been very chilled out about testing and didn't have much to share with you!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls how are you all on the sofa yet again feel blah sinus crap again went to the wedding on sat it was lovely though I look huge I also coloured mh hair was supposed to be brown but it's got a red tinge too it which I'm not liking at all Kieron's kicks have started getting stronger also I've also been in debate to buy the Moses basket yet my last milestone is coming up 24+3 kinda nervous xxx

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/08b2cfd8.jpg


----------



## jenny25

Sarah aarrons dads ex hacked my fb I woke to find missed calls texts etc from people both on my phone and Paul's everything is fine x


----------



## filipenko32

Phew Jen! And you look amazing in the photo, that dress is lovely on you too. Xx


----------



## Amos2009

Wonderful news Lexi! Now you can breathe for a minute right?! :happydance:

Davies- welcome back! I'm impressed you didn't say anything to SIL...I have said things to random strangers because it pisses me off so much to see someone pregnant and putting their baby at risk when I've struggled to even get there. 

Pip- getting close!!! I can feel your excitement from here!!

Jen- you look beautiful!!

Fili- hun, did you take any tests this cycle? :haha::haha::haha:

AFM- just counting down...5 more hours. I had slight slight nausea yesterday and some cramping last night so hoping those are good signs. Roll on 1:00!!!


----------



## LeeC

Amos. Good luck for today huni, I hope all is well and I'm sure it will be. I'm uber excited for you :)


----------



## LeeC

Pip, I was thinking about you at the weekend, when is your DD? I'm so excited for you too :) xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

amazing news lexi! so happy for you! not long to wait now Amos, its gonna be good news for you too i can feel it!

jen, you look fab, you are glowing!

xx


----------



## heart tree

Lexi I woke up and had torun to my computer to read your update. This is wonderful news! And this is the first hb you've ever had, right? That makes it even more special. So happy for you!

Fili, nice lines! And LOL at calling me "normal"

Davies, welcome back! I get sun every day. I want to have plenty of vitamin D. But I don't overheat, don't let myself burn and drink tons of water. I think you were fine. I'm getting massive waves of tiredness lately. I know we're at the stage where babies are growing rapidly now. They need our energy to do it. 

Sara, just keep using the Doppler to reassure yourself. I had lots of pains like that at your stage. 

Pip, damn to the stretchies! Hopefully not too many. 11 days to go!!!

Amos, you're next for the scan. I have everything crossed. Will be stalking. 

5.5 hours until my scan. Baby is super active. Hoping she's grown appropriately and cervix is stable. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Tasha

Fantastic news Lexi

I hope amos and Amanda's scans go well x

Thanks again for the support girls x


----------



## hopeful23456

lexi - congrats!!! is this the first time you have tried steroids? I really think they make a difference

amos - can't wait for update!

heart - you too, can't wait for you to see your cervix! lol and baby girl who will be just perfect as always. i bet your cervix is fine!

Jen- love the dress and you look great!

fili - great symptoms still, I think this one is going to finally be your take home baby!

pip- just when you think you are in the clear for stretch marks....can't wait to see ducky!

davies - glad you had a nice vaca and we missed you too!

tasha - huge hugs to you, it's so hard when you already have kids and then have so many mc/s because it seems like some dr's don't do as much to help? are you taking steroids and/or blood thinners? after this many mc/s, it can't be chalked up to just bad luck...


----------



## puppycat

Jen - what did i miss??


----------



## daviess3

Jen doesn't sound good chick hope ur ok! Well I got mega heartburn! Seems to b everyday! Mw said baby measures 28cm all good! Baby's oblique so breech I think that is but got lots of time she said I look small coz I'm tall! An listened to hb she said do u no what ur havin I said no, said hubby thinks big but I got no clue both her sn student said fast hb they would guess girl!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, my belly is measuring right on track too. Do you know what the heart rate is? My girl is always really fast. Last time it was 160, but usually it's in the 150's. I still think you are having a girl! I can't wait to find out! I bet you can't wait either.

You really are suffering from heartburn. I read a wives tale that if you have a lot of heartburn it means the baby has a lot of hair. 

Do you have any new bump shots? 

My weekly bump pics are on the front page of my journal for anyone who wants to look. Last ones were taken yesterday. I'm getting HUGE! Waist is 39 inches now. But I only gained 1 pound in 3 weeks at my last weigh in. The weight must be all baby!


----------



## cazi77

Tasha I'm so sorry :hugs:

Lexi so happy for you fab news.

Fili your tests are looking great

Good luck today Amos.

AFM busy day at work :-(
Felt a couple of kicks from the outside yesterday tried to get my DH to feel it but bubs stopped kicking!
1 week 5 days until my next scan scared but excited!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Hearty- I love seeing the bump progression!!!


----------



## filipenko32

What time will it be in the uk when Amos has her scan? 

Davies so excited for you! I think you are having a boy though!!


----------



## heart tree

It's freakin' crazy! I sometimes forget it's there and then try to do something like put my socks on. I seriously can't wrap my head around the thought that it's going to get bigger.

1 hour and 11 minutes and counting until your scan Amos!

2 hours and 56 minutes until mine!


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- I have one more hour so.....?


----------



## Amos2009

So will you get pics again or just measurements of your cervix and all?


----------



## filipenko32

I love love love your bump pics heart I just find myself staring at them transfixed! :shock: you're soooo big now! I was looking for the shape of a foot or something in your tummy too!! Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lexi- So happy for you! :happydance: That's great news! :flower:

Davies- Sounds like it wasn't your perfect holiday, sorry. But at least you got to relax a bit and get some sun. Your in laws sound like a big pain in the neck!

Can't wait for more scan updates. I'll be stalking.


----------



## heart tree

Fili we posted at the same time. I hope my post helps you figure out what time it will be for you when she has her scan.


----------



## filipenko32

Amos2009 said:


> Fili- I have one more hour so.....?

So it's that one more hour here too!!? :rofl: :rofl: no really is it!?!! :dohh:

Edit no time is time it is one more hour here too then... How stupid can i be!!!!!!?????!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck for yours too hearty in the sense I hope you see your beautiful little girl really clearly! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Fili, no feet outlined on my tummy yet. Just lots of movements. I keep trying to capture it on video but haven't been successful.

Amos, it depends on the person doing the ultrasound. I'll definitely be able to see the baby, but I'm not sure how in depth they'll go. The last scan I had, the woman measured every bit of the baby and took some great photos. But I've gone in the past and they only check her heart and my cervix and didn't give me a good pic at all. We'll see. A good pic will be an added bonus, but honestly as long as I get good news about both of us, I'll be happy regardless of whether I get a pic or not.


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> Fili- I have one more hour so.....?
> 
> So it's that one more hour here too!!? :rofl: :rofl: no really is it!?!! :dohh:
> 
> Edit no time is time it is one more hour here too then... How stupid can i be!!!!!!?????!!!!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Unfortunately, you have to wait an hour just like the rest of us!


----------



## filipenko32

^^^ can't believe I even had to think about that!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: 

So UK girls *'I'* have worked this out. Amos will be having her scan at 7.15pm English time and Hearty about 10.10pm.


----------



## Amos2009

I'm a nervous wreck....you would think I'm going in to see if I can hear a heartbeat....this is just to make sure it's in the right place.....SAC SAC SAC


----------



## filipenko32

You just need to see a sac today hun. Hearty only saw a sac at 5.5. I am nervous for you right now as I know how you feel but I have a good feeling for you too! Xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Morning ladies, 
Lexi - Fab news!! Congrats! What a relief, I know how those milestones feel. So happy that little one is measuring on track :)

Sara - I had backache early on. I know it can be scary, but it really is just your body stretching out and making room for bubs.

Heart - Good luck with the scan. Hope little lady is showing off for you today :) Our little guy always had a fast heart rate too, early on it was in the 1702 but since it slowed its been consistently been between 148-153. I still love hearing it. Hope the cervix is still behaving too.

Amos - Good luck on your scan too!! Loo forward to the updates.

Jen - you look beautiful in the picture, glad you had a good time at the wedding. 

Davies - So glad you're back, I missed you!! Glad you had some fun in the sun, wvwn if there was some tension with the SIL etc. I love to eat out on vacation too - hubby likes to do a mix, which i am fine with as long as he does his share of the cooking and cleaning, but cooking for more than just the two of us would be a lot more work than I would want to do on hols. It might save money but I am not wanting to spend my vacation in the kitchen! I also like to get out and find some really good local foods, that's part of the fun of being somewhere different. 

Ok, afm. I had a great mother's day weekend. Felt very celebrated, it was sweet. Back to homework and driving lessons and reality now! ha ha! I even had to register for my class for fall quarter today. Just one class but it pained me to click on the register button!

Keeping my feet up today, they were getting pretty swollen by the end of all the walking yesterday. Hope you all have a wonderful day x


----------



## Embo78

Amos I only saw a sac and yolk sac at 5+6. I said I would be happy to just see the sac.
Two weeks later I saw my beautiful bean (with a heartbeat) and he'd grown 2 weeks 1 day bigger :)


----------



## jenny25

Good luck with the scans girls xxx


Puppy nothing really of interest the girl who has a kid too aarrons dad was my best friend tey ain't together and she likes too cause shite for me I've had harrasement off her but nothing I can't deal with she still goes on thinking I'm interested in him even though I'm married and we have been apart for 6 years she is pathetic xx


----------



## Embo78

Great news lexi :)

Jen you look beautiful in your dress :)


----------



## filipenko32

Lexi did you ever take that coq10 stuff just out of interest? I've heard so many mixed reviews about it I can never decide when to take it when ttc. This time I took it but only for two weeks or so as I forgot, I know you took it bumps.


----------



## heart tree

Amos at 5+4 I got horrible news. They saw an irregular gestational sac, no yolk sac and maybe the start of a fetal pole. I had a scan at my doc's office and she sent me to get a more thorough scan that day. They saw the same thing she did. I was told it wasn't ectopic, but that I would most likely miscarry. I went in 3 days later at exactly 6 weeks (to my other doctor, the one who did the IUI) and everything looked perfect! Heartbeat was there. No irregular sac. And now look at me, I'm nice and fat!
 
Hang in there sweetie.


----------



## heart tree

Croy the only class I'm willing to hit the register button for is a birthing class! LOL! Which I'm scheduled to do on June 2. I can't even imagine having to do real homework. Blah.


----------



## hopeful23456

stalking for amos


----------



## Embo78

Hearty your bump pics are amazing :) the progression is almost better than hpt progression pics!! :haha:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I only have a few classes left, so planning on taking one a quarter fall, winter and spring. I think that will be manageable. I am so close I just want to be done but one I have these first "two years" done, I can go back for a bachelors in the future if I want. 

We start our birthing classes in a couple of weeks too. Seemed far away when we signed up. but its here already! crazy! 

Amos - we didn't have a heart beat at our scan at 5 weeks 3 days, we had a possible flicker and the sac etc were fine. Wishing you all the best x


----------



## lexi374

Thanks for the lovely replies ladies, im still in shock, feeling very tired now did not sleep well last night! :sleep:

Heart we did see a heartbeat last summer so im going to stay happy but reserved for now. That was only measuring 6 weeks when it should have been at least 7 though and stopped pretty much straight after that scan. So im pleased this is on track so far. :thumbup:

I hope your scan is great later, im sure it will be! :hugs:

Hopeful yep this is the first time with the steroids, fx they will do the job! :thumbup:

Amos good luck with your scan we just saw sac and yolk 2 weeks ago. :hugs:

Tasha :hugs:

Fili nope never used coq10 :hugs:

Croy glad you had a good mothers day :hugs:

Jen glad you enjoyed the wedding you look great. :hugs:

Pip :hissy: damn stretch marks! :hugs:

Nsn thank you for your support!!! Big :hugs: xxx

:hi: cazi, just, jw, bumpy, embo, pups, mom, tuckie,

Sorry i know ive missed loads of you, i hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Stalking for Amos. Been awol for a couple of days and I have had a read back to catch up on all your news. Just one question I was lying on the floor playing with my daughter and she tripped and landed heavily with both hands full on my stomach. It winded me. It was above my bellybutton but I'm freaking that she has done some harm. Am I being silly?


----------



## hopeful23456

mrsm - you will be fine, a gal on another forum said their 60 lb dog jumped on her and she was maybe 14 weeks? and she was super worried but was fine. the dr always tells me there is alot of cushion in there to protect


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Hopeful. I'm having a wobbly day today.


----------



## heart tree

Waiting for my scan. Why am I so nervous?

Lexi, love the ticker! The fact that your baby is measuring spot on at this gestation is very encouraging. 

MrsM, no need to worry. Your bean is so little, so protected and mist importantly, so low in your abdomen that there is no way any harm was done. 

Well Amos texted me about an hour ago. Since she hasn't updated, I hope she doesn't mind if I do. They saw a sac so it's not ectopic. It was measuring 4+6. I told her that at this gestation things change very quickly and I don't think measurements are as reliable. It's why they don't do such early scans. Things can look weird, or off, but end up being fine.


----------



## heart tree

I started writing that last post and then they called me in. I'm done with the scan. No pics. Baby is measuring perfectly. Good amount of amnio fluid. I think my cervix is ok. Waiting for the doctor to come in and talk to me. The sonographer wasn't very chatty.


----------



## lexi374

Yay heart! :thumbup:

Amos i agree its all still very early. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks for updating Heart...I grabbed a few groceries while I was out and just now getting home. Like she said- saw gestational sac and beginnings of yolk sac. In one shot she said there was a possible blip where baby might be. Measuring like Heart said, but I'm really trying not to focus on that since it's so early. One week from today I will have another one where I will be 6+4. Praying for progress. They did take blood so I guess in the next day or so they will call me with those results. 

Heart- good news on baby and cervix- blah for a non chatty tech! Waiting for more of an update...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm taking that as good news for Amos bearing in mind what you got told at your 5 week scan Heart. And as I've said before I'm refusing to accept this pregnancy is anything other than perfect for Amos. Great news about your scan too Heart and thanks for the words of reassurance.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :wave: Just catching up on how everybody's doing 

Amos- Stalking for your update!

Heart- Ditto ^ and nice bump shots! 

Lexi- Congrats!!! :D What an amazing sound for a PAL mama! :cloud9:

Sara- I haven't noticed a lot of backache yet. I hope you feel better :hugs:

Davies- Welcome back! Sounds like you had a good trip, despite in the inlaws. I can't believe your SIL smoking like that! I am a former smoker and I keep freaking out because I have been smoking cigs in my dreams and then I wake up like "Oh, no, what have I done?" only to realize I dreamt it :p Glad you got some time in the sun though. I need some of that! I've been too paranoid and I'm looking pretty pasty! I'm wondering the same as Bumpy though: How do you sun your backside while preg? :haha:

Peti- Sorry about the stretchies :/ I am pretty sure I'll get them bad. My mom and sister's tummies look like they were attacked by rabid wolverines :dohh: I'm screwed! All I can tell you is the ones I've got from puberty on my boobs and hips have faded over time. 

Fili- Your progression pics look great! :D

Jenny- You looked great in your blue dress. Hope you had fun!

Hello to anyone else I missed, Hopeful, Puppy, Embo, MrsM...

Not much going on here, just a lot of heartburn, sleepless nights, and ugly skin! :p


----------



## tuckie27

Oh, updates already! Congrats on scans Heart and Amos! Amos- I'm sure you're very relieved that it's not ectopic! Keep us posted with the bloods :D


----------



## Tasha

So pleased for you both.

Amos remember at this stage mm change the week let alone days :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - congrats on a good scan! I think that is perfect given how far along you are, and, don't you have a tipped uterus too? I think that makes a difference in how a sac looks early on, can't wait unti the next one when I just bet there is a heartbeat!

heart - congrats on a good scan too! will stalk for your cervix update ;)


----------



## petitpas

Ooh-eeeh! Great scans :happydance:

Sorry I'm not posting much these days. I'm super busy and tired and lurgied and struggling to keep up. I am reading, though! :kiss:


----------



## filipenko32

Great news you two!! :yipee: 
Mrs migg I'd bet my life you haven't done any damage, see why you were worried though. :hugs: thinking of you I know this is a horrible horrible time waiting...
Pip I hope you feel better really soon, you could do without it! 

I've started painting my picture! I'll post it when it's finished!


----------



## Embo78

I agree. We're talking Millimetres here!! I don't think very early scans are very accurate. I'd say once you get to 6 and a half 7 they're easier to measure :thumbup:

Great news heart. Sorry we don't have pics :(


----------



## heart tree

My cervix is 2.8 to 3.0! No funneling. No change when bearing down. It's also nice and wide. Completely closed and healthy looking. Baby is in the 50th centile which is perfect. She is really long apparently. Doesn't surprise me. My husband is really tall. She's still head down which I'm thankful for. I hope she stays that way. They didn't feel that I needed another scan. :shock:

I need to talk to my doctor's office now and see what they want me to do. I hope I can continue working from home. We'll see. 

Ok, going to drive home now. Will check in later.


----------



## tuckie27

Great news Heart! :happydance: Yay for cervix length :D How tall is your hubby?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Yay! Great news! :happydance:

Amos- So glad they ruled out ectopic. I wish the measurements would have been spot on so you didn't worry, but I agree with the others that I'm sure everything will be fine next time. 

Jen- You look great. That dress was a good choice!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Hearty!! I knew everything would be brill!! 

Mrsm- there is SO much cushion down there especially right now that I'm sure you are fine. 

I will catch up properly in a bit, just wanted to show you a pic of my little Tweetie - he's in there somewhere!!!!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, it appears I'm never going to be able to stop these painful injections! :cry: Got my progesterone checked again and my level dropped from 33 down to 21.1. :nope: I was hoping my placenta had taken over and was doing its job so I could stop the injections, but it appears not. I'm back up to 200mg twice per week. My vitamin D level increased to 36, up from 28 6 weeks ago, so that's good. But doc wants it to be at 50 so I'll keep working on that. They are going to do a cervical check at my ultrasound on the 21st as well as checking the baby. I'm thankful to have a thorough doctor. I know many doctors stop the progesterone at 12 weeks without ever checking another level, good thing mine didn't. But it still has me worried.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Love the pic Amos!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay!! He or she will be in there somewhere for sure! Xxx 

Amos did you have cramps this time round? Like af type dull aching on and off?


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 Im really surprised at the progesterone thing. It was my understanding that progesterone supplements can in no way support a pregnancy alone and that they are a drop in the ocean compared to what your body naturally produces. I thought suppliments just do something positive to boost the womb lining and receptor cells in there and it's a good boost in the early stages to encourage implantation etc. :shrug: does your doctor say that these injections are actually solely maintaining your pregnancy?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- I sure hope not! The nurse I spoke with said it's not that uncommon for low progesterone to persist throughout the second tri, but that really doesn't make me feel any better. They said they just need to keep supporting my body to keep the pregnancy healthy. Nervewracking to say the least!


----------



## tuckie27

Mom- Were you diagnosed low progesterone to begin with or put on it as a precaution? I'm supposed to start weaning off soon and my Dr. has no intention of testing my prog levels. I'm only on 100mg supps every night, but I'm still nervous about it!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I know low progesterone has links to incompetent cervix and preterm labor, that's why we're checking on my cervix next week.


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2 - at least they checked the progesterone but sorry you have to stay on painful shots. they are right in the butt too aren't they? I had one once, it hurt....

amos- that's an awesome pic! isn't the little line on the left of the sac the start of tweetie?

heart - we about have matching cervixes! my longest was 3.2 but shortest was 2.8. they probably didn't get the extra .2 on yours but it's still there ;)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- Both, actually. My doc put me on progesterone as a precaution because of my losses, but kept me on it after my levels came back low. They haven't been terribly low this pregnancy, this is actually one of the lowest level checks I've had. :nope: Concerns me that its decreasing instead of increasing.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful- Yep, right in the rear! Ouch! My hubby gives them to me so I don't have to drive an hour to my doc's office twice a week.


----------



## tuckie27

:( I hope everythings okay. I remember my Dr. telling me prog fluctuates a lot too. I am scared as hell to wean off!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- I would ask your doc to check your levels rather than assume that they are fine.


----------



## tuckie27

I am starting to worry. I may call her this week about it. How many mg are you on?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I do the injections because my doc believes they stay in the body longer causing less fluctuation in hormone levels. So I do 200mg twice per week. I've been on that dosage since bfp.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

If you are crazy like me and enjoy reading studies, here's one with some good info. https://www.sogc.org/guidelines/documents/guiJOGC202TU0801.pdf


----------



## heart tree

Amos, look at your little Tweetie! So cute!

Tuckie, I was scared to stop too. They never tested mine and I was taking 400mgs a day. I would definitely ask for them to test it. 

Oh and my husband is 6'3" and lean. :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Congrats girls on all the great scans today xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Mom...glad your doc is thorough! Will they just keep checking them to see if you can eventually wean off?

Tuckie- definitely get them checked. Glad I read this Mom- I will make sure they keep checking mine too. 

Fili- I had definite AF type pains. They were constant there for a few days. Now they are just random. I really thought sometimes when I went to the loo I would see blood as bad as the cramps were. 

Hopeful- I'm not sure. Now I need to stare at my pic. It's kind of blurry!

Heart- what did the doc say about working from home? Any change in your bedrest?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- Yes, he checks my level every 2 weeks. From what I've read I'll probably end up staying on it the entire pregnancy, low levels tend to stay low, but I hope not.


----------



## Amos2009

Well, that sucks about the shots, but thank goodness you know and it's something fixable. 

Hopeful- I'm looking at that line. So the baby is inside the yolk sac? She saw something on the other side from where the yolk sac is and said that might be the beginning? You can't see it on this pic. Hehe...you can tell I've never had very many successful scans!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, that's true. Although I haven't been feeling baby move so I'm totally paranoid now.


----------



## Amos2009

Do the feelings come and go at your stage?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I can't remember, but I haven't really felt baby in a few days. I know its common to not feel baby at all this early so I'm trying not to freak out. Unsuccessfully. :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh ok...phew. You had me paranoid! I have soooo much to learn!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I just got off the phone with the nurse. My doctor is out of the office the next few days. I told the nurse what I did for work and she doesn't think my doctor will want me to keep doing it. It involves A LOT of commuting. I'm often in my car for a couple of hours driving to people's homes all over the Bay Area. Then I'm often sitting in their homes talking to them for a minimum of 2 hours each. I go into the office in San Francisco 2 days a week. When I go into the office, I take a bus to the city and then have to walk a mile to my office. I could hop on another bus if I need to, but again, I'd be commuting about an hour each way. Sounds like my doctor isn't keen on her patients commuting a lot. Honestly, it's fine by me. I find this schedule very relaxing and good for my mental health. I won't know what she recommends until tomorrow or Wednesday. 

I need to go look at your scan more closely. I don't really know what I'm looking at when they are this little. In all honesty, I don't even know what a yolk sac or fetal pole look like. 

Mom2, sorry that you have to keep getting the shots, but it's soooo worth it! At least we're doing these things for a very good reason!

Can I just say how much that transvaginal ultrasound hurt today? It was awful. My cervix is SUPER tender. Ouchy, ouchy, ouchy. It made me realize how glad I am that I can't have sex. I wouldn't want to. OUCH!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, it's still so early. You definitely wouldn't be feeling baby all the time right now. There's still so much room to move. They can camp out in an area where you won't feel them at all. And that could be for days. Try not to worry. I'm sure your little bubs is just being cheeky!

Oh and LOL to Amos using the word loo! Sometimes I think I'm turning British with all the words I use now:

knickers, loo, gutted, mum (instead of mom), feeling poorly, etc, etc, etc!


----------



## Amos2009

Hehe...sometimes I just like those British words better :haha: They sound so proper :haha:

Well, I like your doc. And I like your working from home. Not sure how I would handle you being away from your computer so much!!


----------



## heart tree

That's what smart phones are for! When I'm on the road, I always check in with B&B in between clients. 

I love the British words too!


----------



## Embo78

I love it that our british words are rubbing off on you American mommies!!!

One American tradition I've always been envious of are your baby showers. My two daughters told me yesterday that they're planning a baby shower for me. How lovely! They've sorted out everything. Invitations, cupcakes, games, banners and balloons. I think Gav has had a little hand in it but he's giving them all credit. He's just the money man I think!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Em that is so sweet! You have a great family!! Do you know when it is?


----------



## Embo78

Sunday the 8th of July. I know I complain about my teenagers a lot but what a lovely, unselfish thing to do. There is hope for them yet!!!


----------



## Embo78

They said they wanted to celebrate this wonderful little baby that is entering our lives in August. 
I thought that was a lovely way of putting it :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

That is soooo sweet! Love your family!!


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - That is so sweet. I must say that coming from England, I have always loved the shower tradition here. How super special though that your kids are throwing it. That made me tear up a little bit. J's sister and Mom are throwing a shower while my mum is visiting in June. I thought that was so sweet to make sure she felt as included as possible. I know my MIL is very aware of making my parents feel as inclued as possible because they are so far away - although, when it means missing some Christmas's or birthdays with the little guy I am sure she'll have a harder time, but they have been so lovely so far.

I know you will have a lovely time.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks croy. Your mil sounds wonderful. I'm not sure my mil would be so unselfish!


----------



## Amos2009

Aww Em. That sounds so wonderful. I didn't realize you girls over there didn't have showers?


----------



## heart tree

Amos I just found that out in Pip's journal a few weeks ago. I had no idea either.


----------



## Embo78

They're becoming more popular these days but a few years ago they were completely unheard of! In fact I've only ever been invited to one and I've known a lot of pregnant ladies!!!


----------



## petitpas

I've only been to showers for US and South American ladies... and now mine :D They are still quite rare over here, I think.
Embo, your daughters are so cute organising one for you! Your baby could not be coming into a more welcoming family! :cloud9:

Heart, how reassuring that despite the extra movements this week your cervix has stayed put. I also hope you don't have to go back to commuting. At this stage you want to be winding down with work, not ramping it up...

Mom2, I'm glad your doc is on the ball and monitoring you so closely. Try not to worry about movements, though! Up until 24-25 weeks it is entirely normal for your little one to disappear off to your back - sometimes for days! Keep v-day in mind for such worries. I know I was scared before but kept telling myself what normal was. I also noticed that when I was scanned I couldn't feel most of the movements I could see on scan so just because I wasn't feeling anything didn't mean ducky wasn't moving!

Amos, your scan pic is perfect! :cloud9:
I can't wait for the next installment :happydance:


----------



## tuckie27

I like baby showers when they're done right. I have been to some real boring ones too though :/ My family always does the all female showers and I have been to 2 showers that were co-ed and thought they were way more fun. I just don't like when you have to sit there while they open presents for over 2 hours while everyone 'oohs" and "ahhs" and says how cute every damn thing is! I am way too ADD for that. I like some of the games though and I like mingling with people and eating of course haha! Just the whole sitting there forever with presents, I hope I don't have to do that. I talked to my mom about it though and she said people like to see you open what they bought you, especially the older relatives, so I wouldn't want to seem rude or ungrateful. I personally don't need to watch someone open a gift I gave them. I don't know, maybe it's different when it's your own shower. I have just been to wayyy too many I think. I have a gigantic family. I can't even count all the cousins I have...seriously. :p


----------



## tuckie27

Could be the size of my family that makes the present thing drag on too. I went to a friend's and she had about 8-10 people at hers. Baby showers in our family usually have about 40 women at them :dohh:


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls <3 one more week too v day how crazy is that it's only 14 weeks till I stop my clexaine and possible induction woo I'm fricken happy xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good news Jen! I realised yesterday in a few weeks most of you girls will all have graduated from this thread and into the parenting forums. I shall miss you. :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, I am feeling negative and down today so I am staying on my journal until I perk up! 

Great news Jen! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs Fil. I felt like that yesterday I think it might have been because its my due date for my last loss today. I feel a bit better today which is strange but I know once I got past my last due date I felt better.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!!

Great news on all the fab scans yesterday ladies!!!

Fili chin up honey, keep posting here, we are all here for you and want to help you! What's making you feel down today?

Jen whoohoooo only 1 week to go how exciting!!!

I have just over a week till my next scan and I'm so excited to see bubba again!! Had a really sharp pain in my lower tummy last night had to lie down, this morning I have backache and tummy ache, feeling really uncomfortable. Hoping it's just round ligament pains and nothing more serious. Still not felt a thing yet, hoping its not much longer!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh and happy new weeks to hopeful and pink xxx


----------



## puppycat

Amos the yolk sac is the bubble like shape on the left on the sac. That 'feeds' the baby until the placenta takes over at 10-12wks. The baby would most likely be on the right hand side of the sac, they're not inside the yolk sac :) 

Doesn't seem so long ago that i saw my beanie at 5 weeks, now look at us!


----------



## daviess3

Jen it goes so quick right! 
Fili..... Why u neg babe? Pma pma!!!! Xx
Amos I was a few days off on my first scan going by my lmp but I ovulate quite late in my cycle to! I think it's perfect mrs congrats xx

Heart your latest bump pic on Facebook you look gorgeous, you remind me of Jennifer Anniston pleased ur scan went well an ur cervix measures well! I have my scan on 29th can't wait! Do you drink a fuzzy drink before your scans so babies more active? X


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies!

I take evening off and I've a TON of catching up to do. I just skimmed through for scan updates. 

Lexi- Congratulations on hearing the heartbeat! There's not better sound. 

Amos- So excited that they saw a sac... Don't stress about the measurements either, we're talking about teeny tiny differences. You'll be seeing that heartbeat next week!

Heart- Fabulous to hear your cervix is stable... that commuting sounds like a bit much though, hopefully you can give it a miss.

Ok, I'm going to focus and actually read through now... hope everyone's having a lovely day.


----------



## Tasha

Mrs M, that is true but I am 100% sure the girls who are here now, wont be leaving and will still be there to support you, and besides me and Lee, 35, etc etc will be coming to join you in here and looking at you for hope and inspiration :)

Just want to quickly post (have the GP's in twenty-five minutes) and tell you that my old professor (Jan Brosens) from Queen Charlotte's emailed me back first thing, he remember me and he wants me to have an appointment with him and Professor Quenby at Coventry and Warwickshire. For the first time since he looked after me at Queen Charlotte's I truly feel like someone cares.


----------



## Mrskg

Great scans ladies congrats x

Embo I cried reading about your shower that's just lovely xx

Sorry mind blank an head to far up my own arse to reply to everyone but i do read everything hopefully when I get over this wobbly stage I'll be at bit more able x

Great news tasha x 

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, that's lovely and very exciting that finally someone is going to take you under their wing! Prof Q has a very similar protocol to my doctor and seems to have a very good success rate so consulting with her, too, is a great idea.
From my own experience, once a consultant becomes personally interested in your case you get a lot more consistency and feel more cared for. I've been with my local consultant since loss number three and she has been a godsend!


----------



## petitpas

Tucks, 40 women at each shower? No wonder it isn't co-ed! It'd be like arranging a wedding!


----------



## LeeC

I agree Pip, Prof Q, is a lovely woman was def worth my visit to see her last year in Birmingham.

Fili, hope you're ok huni, we are all rooting for you x.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls. Pip, that is exactly how I felt when Professor B got involved in my care last time, he made sure he personally saw me every time, he would spend twenty + minutws each scan showing me my baby, he made sure I was going to be well cared for once I went from the RMU by getting me care in the obstetric medicine unit and the prematurity clinic and I feel the only reason we got as far as we did with Riley Rae was because of him! So I have confidence in his care which is important isn't it? Usually you see either Proffesor B or Professor Q but they want to see me together, which again gives me confidence in their care. I know this is the 'wrong place' to share all this but you girls have supported me a lot for the last few weeks and infact for a couple of years now, so I wanted to share a positive rather than the negatives I have been sharing.


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, you share away! We've been fighting through all this together for so long so why stop talking now? :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. I saw my GP and she agrees it could be PCOS and was surprised I have never had testing for it (I explained that they had just presumed it was my clotting disorder) but she says that I cant have the bloods and scans for three months as my pregnancy hormones will be too high as I am miscarrying now. Is this right?


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha that is right Hun. For pcos hormones and insulin resistance need to be tested for and pregnancy obviously throws that all out of wack. Some docs have suggested I be tested for this too which I was a bit shocked about but you can have it and it not be diagnosed because you don't have the version that comes up on the scan - the multiple cysts so it's not immediately obvious. The 'cures' for pcos are clomid and metaformin. I sometimes wonder if that was my consultant's hidden agenda to put me on clomid. Never been tested for pcos though apart from insulin tests but the last consultant I went to see Mr Lower wanted to give me a thorough work up for pcos before I got pregnant again!oooops! However since the other doc put me on clomid I may be lucky. If I mc again I am going to get tested. I think 2 months after hcg is clear from your body will be plenty though. Hope that's helpful xxx ps please don't feel bad about posting on here, we all know what you're going through and this ride is a roller coaster!!

I am feeling a little better now girls, I did a digi as I was feeling SO wobbly and I promised myself i wouldn't as they are so unreliable (pee strength etc - mine was dark TMI) and low and behold a 3+ came up pretty much immediately. i couldnt believe it. So I am 4 weeks 6 days today, so one day earlier than you should get a 3+ which means my hcg levels MIGHT be ok. A BIT of reassurance anyway i know for a fact this does not tell me my pregnancy is ok but... I REALLY am smacking myself across the face for doing that digi test because I promised myself I wouldn't but I was in tears this morning thinking it MUST be all over and i didn't have any hope. No more testing now. My ic's are dark and there's just no point. Only the scan will tell me now. Sigh.


----------



## Tasha

Fili that is great news. Not testing is tough isnt it, it becomes an obsession doesnt it?

Aaah, so that is normal. I just didnt want it not to be. I dont want to not try for three months (she said come back at the beginning of August and then I should have my scan referal etc at the end of August) :(


----------



## filipenko32

Yes a complete obsession :wacko:! Well let me help you work out the dates aug sounds late. When will you have an erpc?


----------



## Tasha

It is like that for me too, I spend a fortune when pregnant so remember it isnt normal but it is PAL normal as the girls say :hugs:

Im not, I miscarried naturally. So the 13th May is when I miscarried.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah love that - pal normal! I read a thread where lots of women had miscarried and they were doing the progression tests etc. Then this other woman came on and posted 'I only did one pregnancy test when I was pregnant with Oscar hahaha!' Well she was slated and for a jolly good reason too, she made me mad :growlmad:

Ok so your hcg levels might be 0 in a few weeks so let's say 27th may. I'd say 27th June would be plenty enough time for testing. I wonder if you would benefit from clomid to shorten your cycles? Xx


----------



## pink80

Hi Tasha & Fili

Just to say you can have PCOS without even having the cysts on your ovaries, so it may never show on the scan - it'll show up on the blood tests. The biggest indicator that I had it was my high level of testosterone. When I originally had the tests 9 years ago, I had to come of BCP for 3 month so that my hormones were my 'normal' level, so they would insist on the same time for the pregnancy hormones to leave :hugs:

After I had my second MC, I asked to go back to the Gynea who diagnosed with PCOS and she said straight away that she was convinced that my testosterone levels were the cause of my MCs and put me on Metformin, even though I never tested positive for insulin resistance. The Metformin had an immediate impact on my cycles, making them regular and shorter almost immediately. So I'm hoping it will have done the trick at my scan next week

xxx


----------



## Tasha

Blimey talk about really insensitive, the thing is its easy to do one test when you know no heartache but when you are terrified and looking for a tiny bit of reassurance then test after test is worth it (IMO of course).

Thank you for your advice. A few people have suggested clomid. I will have to talk to someone (dont know who though :haha:) about it. Professor Brosens and Quenby want me to see them after I have one period as this cycle they cant do the biopsy.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much Pink. It is really interesting and helpful to hear other peoples experiences. So three months for you as well, it does seem fairly normal then. I have everything crossed for your scan x


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, dare I say it this way - well done to your body for miscarrying on its own! That's quite an achievement in itself I always think. 

I would definitely bring the PCOS concern up with your specialists as they might prefer to scan/test you themselves.
In general, as I understand it, most tests require a full normal cycle after m/c. Quite often, the first full cycle is not a normal one so it can take three months...

Btw, every so often most women will have a polycystic ovary on scan. I did (4 years ago), but all other testing came back negative and I have had perfect scans since. Our bodies are rather mysterious, aren't they?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pip- Only 10 days! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Tasha I have pcos I have 8 cysts from last scan on my right ovary I never ever felt ovulation from my right side but when I done the round of clomid before the wedding she could see that my right one was still producing eggs but unfortunate that they did disappear when it came to the trigger shot I also tested positive through bloods and had been put on 1500mg a couple of years ago for pcos xxx


----------



## Babytimeagain

Hi ladies... Im not sure how many of your will remember me as I have not posted for so long in here but I just wanted to let you all know I have a lovely healthy daughter Summer Olivia who was born at 35 weeks she spent a little time in special care but came on so well that she is now at home and has regained her birth weight which was 6lbs 6oz, yep you read that right she was a fab size for being so early lol!! 
It wasnt an easy pregnancy by far and her early birth was a little worrying but the out come is worth it all without doubt.
I am going to spend some time catching up and reading but just wanted to post as when someone stops posting and vanishes from threads like these I guess we tend to think the worse and I wanted those that remembered me to know that the outcome was a very happy one :) xx


----------



## petitpas

Babytime, big CONGRATULATIONS and thank you for popping back in to let us know :flower:
Any chance you might give us a glimpse of your feisty young lady?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink Hun, yeah that's what mr lower was going to test me for 'excessive androgens'. That is really really interesting about the metaformin. My doc suspects me because of the horrendous acne I have had during all 4 pregnancies and I mean i was a pizza face like a problem teenager's skin you see on posters. Luckily I have minimal scarring but now my skin is perfect :shrug:. I am wondering if the estrogen suppliments my doc gave me before the pregnancy helped? Also my cycles are 'normal' really 27 days ov day 14 - can you still have it if your cycles are like mine do you know? 

Tasha as per pip's advice about waiting 2 cycles, and pink's about the metaformin maybe clomid and metaformin would help? Maybe you could go clomid ASAP? I did even before I got my period... It didn't do me any harm but I had to have estrogen supplements to thicken my lining after just the first round, this pregnancy is my second round of clomid. Both that consultant and Lesley regan in fact said there was no reason to wait - even for a first period!!! I was surprised Lesley regan recommended that but she did and she said there was no evidence to the contrary, she always goes on about evidence! Lesley regan meant trying naturally at the time, there was no mention of clomid with her. Xxx




pink80 said:


> Hi Tasha & Fili
> 
> Just to say you can have PCOS without even having the cysts on your ovaries, so it may never show on the scan - it'll show up on the blood tests. The biggest indicator that I had it was my high level of testosterone. When I originally had the tests 9 years ago, I had to come of BCP for 3 month so that my hormones were my 'normal' level, so they would insist on the same time for the pregnancy hormones to leave :hugs:
> 
> After I had my second MC, I asked to go back to the Gynea who diagnosed with PCOS and she said straight away that she was convinced that my testosterone levels were the cause of my MCs and put me on Metformin, even though I never tested positive for insulin resistance. The Metformin had an immediate impact on my cycles, making them regular and shorter almost immediately. So I'm hoping it will have done the trick at my scan next week
> 
> xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Babytime- Congratulations! I'm so happy that your little girl is doing so well.


----------



## Embo78

Congrats babytimeagain :)


----------



## filipenko32

I remember you baby time! That is wonderful news! Cogratulations soooo happy for you!! :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo: xx


----------



## hopeful23456

pup- I thought that was a yolk sac in amos scan, thanks for confirming!

babytime - CONGRATULATIONS! it sounds like your girl is doing great!

mrsm - i will stay on this forum after the babies are here! and we will (heart - i nominate you) start another forum for after we and everyone else has there babies! we all gotta stick together!

embo - that's awesome you are getting a shower! i didn't know they didn't have them in the UK either

tasha - so happy to hear you are getting good care, it just makes such a difference. 

pip - 10 days? are you just super excited? 

fili - hugs! i hope you feel better! it's so hard in the beginning as you can second guess everything all the time.

tuckie - i think a huge shower would be fabulous

croy, davies, heart - guess what? WE ARE SQUASHES THIS WEEK!!!!!


----------



## Tasha

petitpas said:


> Tasha, dare I say it this way - well done to your body for miscarrying on its own! That's quite an achievement in itself I always think.
> 
> I would definitely bring the PCOS concern up with your specialists as they might prefer to scan/test you themselves.
> In general, as I understand it, most tests require a full normal cycle after m/c. Quite often, the first full cycle is not a normal one so it can take three months...
> 
> Btw, every so often most women will have a polycystic ovary on scan. I did (4 years ago), but all other testing came back negative and I have had perfect scans since. Our bodies are rather mysterious, aren't they?

That made me giggle. Thank you. I have never had any procedures because well I am scared of them :blush: All my miscarriages have been after Honey and some after Riley Rae, as you know my girls died from medical negligence so I dont trust doctors (I know that sounds awful) and therefore couldnt put my self in their care like that unless really it was an emergency situation. I know that is silly and I would never expect others to feel the same, I mean one time I waited nine weeks to miscarry which was awful, but my mind is crazy since Honey :haha:

I will arrange an appointment at St. Mary's and discuss with them then. They are mysterious, and people with rpl seem to be even more so, because there is just not enough known yet is there?



jenny25 said:


> Tasha I have pcos I have 8 cysts from last scan on my right ovary I never ever felt ovulation from my right side but when I done the round of clomid before the wedding she could see that my right one was still producing eggs but unfortunate that they did disappear when it came to the trigger shot I also tested positive through bloods and had been put on 1500mg a couple of years ago for pcos xxx

I thought you had PCOS Jen. I dont know if you saw me write it, but a few weeks back I wrote about how every time I get pregnant I have had ovulation pains from the left. I have never felt ovulation pains on my right, very weird.



Babytimeagain said:


> Hi ladies... Im not sure how many of your will remember me as I have not posted for so long in here but I just wanted to let you all know I have a lovely healthy daughter Summer Olivia who was born at 35 weeks she spent a little time in special care but came on so well that she is now at home and has regained her birth weight which was 6lbs 6oz, yep you read that right she was a fab size for being so early lol!!
> It wasnt an easy pregnancy by far and her early birth was a little worrying but the out come is worth it all without doubt.
> I am going to spend some time catching up and reading but just wanted to post as when someone stops posting and vanishes from threads like these I guess we tend to think the worse and I wanted those that remembered me to know that the outcome was a very happy one :) xx

Congratulations hun :hugs:



filipenko32 said:


> Thanks pink Hun, yeah that's what mr lower was going to test me for 'excessive androgens'. That is really really interesting about the metaformin. My doc suspects me because of the horrendous acne I have had during all 4 pregnancies and I mean i was a pizza face like a problem teenager's skin you see on posters. Luckily I have minimal scarring but now my skin is perfect :shrug:. I am wondering if the estrogen suppliments my doc gave me before the pregnancy helped? Also my cycles are 'normal' really - can you still have it if your cycles are like mine do you know?
> 
> Tasha as per pip's advice about waiting 2 cycles, and pink's about the metaformin maybe clomid and metaformin would help? Maybe you could go clomid ASAP? I did even before I got my period... It didn't do me any harm but I had to have estrogen supplements to thicken my lining after just the first round, this pregnancy is my second round of clomid. Both that consultant and Lesley regan in fact said there was no reason to wait - even for a first period!!! I was surprised Lesley regan recommended that but she did and she said there was no evidence to the contrary, she always goes on about evidence! Xxx

That sounds like a good idea because if I had two 50 day cycles then it would be around the end of August and if I had two 90 day cycles then I am looking at the beginning of November. Do you think I should talk to St. Mary's about that? I wonder if it would affect what Professor Brosens wants to do.


----------



## Amos2009

Now you ladies are even making me wonder! I never have ovulation pain from my right side, but terrible pains from my left. Also my testosterone and estrogen have been out of whack too. They have never mentioned PCOS to me, but they put me on Metformin several months back hmm...and I'm now on an estrogen patch since this pregnancy. Maybe all this will be magic for me this time. 

Hopeful- it is a yolk sac that you are seeing. I think puppy was saying the baby wouldn't be in the yolk sac itself but on the other side of it. 

One thing I am NOT digging right now is that my boobs are shrinking....wtf. I thought they would be getting bigger. Now I'm impatient for my beta levels. 

Happy Squash week ladies!!


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha I would highly recommend Dr Adrian Lower. He seems to specialize in PCOS amongst other things. He was VERY keen to get me tested. He is based at a clinic in London in Baker Street. xx

Amos when you getting your results hun? What was your last one? xx


----------



## Babytimeagain

petitpas said:


> Babytime, big CONGRATULATIONS and thank you for popping back in to let us know :flower:
> Any chance you might give us a glimpse of your feisty young lady?

Of course any chance to show my lady off :thumbup:
Here she is at one day old and the 2nd pic is her coming home pic just over a week later....staff were shocked at how quick she recovered, at 3 days old she pulled her feeding tube and drip out and started breast feeding like she had been doing it forever :)
 



Attached Files:







578953_3776439292122_1311044593_3551427_1382691553_n.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 8









523142_3847719634086_1311044593_3576398_427332746_n.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Babytimeagain

Fili Ive just noticed your ticker...whoo hooo way to go fantastic news xx


----------



## Mrskg

big congrats babytimeagain she is just gorgeous xxxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats Babytime...she is beautiful!!!

Fili- I might be able to get the results late this afternoon....


----------



## hopeful23456

babytime - she is beautiful!

amos- in my very early miscarriages, i never even had a yolk sac, just blighted ovums basically. i can't wait for your next scan! it's the prednisone making your boobs shrink! happened to me too


----------



## daviess3

Heres my 28 week morning pic on hol!! First thing lol! 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/ac143e0e.jpg

Here's today 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/fa8fd757.jpg


----------



## Amos2009

All you ladies----you are ALL bump!! How have you managed to not gain any extra weight????

Thanks Hopeful- I didn't realize steroids would do that. Makes me feel better!


----------



## daviess3

Babytime she's gorgeous xx
Hopeful yay squashes congrats hun xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Fab bump pic davies!! :cloud9: 
Amos good luck hun, all your numbers have been fab so there's no reason to think the next set won't be. xx


----------



## croydongirl

So excited for the squash to show up!! Can you believe we only have a couple more fruits to go after this? OMG!!!!

Davies - you look fab! Oh my goodness, so cute.

babytimeagain -I am so glad you stopped by with your story and beautiful pictures. Its the ending we are all praying for!! Congratulations. She is a complete doll, so precious.

Ok, I am such a slacker, must get up now, poor baby is starving!!
Have any of you ladies seen the Petunia Picklebottom brand diaper bags? I have been drooling over them for a while this morning. My sweet friends sent out the invitations for our shower and I suddenly realised that our registry is totally sparse. We registered for big things that we were planning to buy for ourselves so we could get the double reward points, but I don't want anyone to think that we are expecting them to get us the bigger items. I put a bunch of fun swaddle blankets, books, and towels etc. I love shopping for showers and try to get a little something of the registry and then some fun outfits or something. With Embo's talk of showers the other day its making me excited for ours :) When the first one was planned it seemed so far away, but now its only a month or so. Where did the time go?


----------



## LeeC

Amos, I remember Pip mentioned about boob shrinkage on the Pred, def not the case for me, mine are HUGE, just like the rest of me thanks to several months of taking them grrrrrrrr x.


----------



## LeeC

Davies, you're bump pic is so cute :)


----------



## daviess3

I have gained weight all over ESP my arse!! Bingo wings! I have days I look bigger days I look smaller! Today is a smaller day! I was a stone over My usual weight when I fell pg due to clomid! Mw said as I'm tall will spread more! X


----------



## LeeC

Babytime congratulations, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Amos2009

Davies- I think you look fab!!!

Lee- you and me both girl. I have gained 15 pounds since ttc again....and that was before I even got pregnant. I have to get it under control.


----------



## hopeful23456

cute bump davies!

hi Lee! how are you doing? 

croy- i heard one negative about petunia bags, they have velcro closures so when you have to open them it's pretty loud from the velcro. but i've heard many people like them though too!

happy 10 weeks pink!!! I think it's 10?


----------



## LeeC

Hey Hopeful. Today I am ok as ov is approaching in next couple of days, so trying to remain positive thinking that this IS my month lol. Good days and bad though you know. I am TTC this month then really need a little break. How are things with you and double bump? x

Amos, I hear you, I need to shift a few llbs too, damn steroids. You are going to be gaining a few more llbs soon enough. Yay for baby weight!!!

Fili, those digi's will drive you insane, as difficult as it is try and resist. OMG I have a real cheek, I've already poas twice today with OPKs and am fighting the urge to do a HPT just for the hell of it. I'm glad you're feeling more positive now, keep it up :) x.


----------



## LeeC

Amos, you need to update your status to PREGNANT :)


----------



## hoping:)

First of all I just want to say congratulations to all of you ladies expecting your rainbow babies:flower:

I hope you all don't mind that I come on here to lurk from time to time. It is just so nice to see more RMC girls finally getting their forever babies! I was in your position not too long ago. I struggled for 2 years and lost 5 babies (1 set of twins) before I was finally blessed with my forever baby last October. You ladies are in for the quite the ride and will be so full of love (even more so than you already are) when you first set eyes on those beautiful babies! Beina a mother is the greatest thing ever and I am so pleased that all of you have finally got your turn. I hope you all have wonderful pregnancies and happy, healthy babies!


----------



## daviess3

Leec fxd for you this month hun xxx
Hopeful have you done a bump pic recently? I'm trying to work out if I'm big/small high/low! 

Heart forgot to tell u my scan is 29th may xx


----------



## Amos2009

Lee- I will do that after next week's scan :)


----------



## Mrskg

just done digi :cry: still says 1-2 x :nope:


----------



## petitpas

Ah, what a cutie, babytime!

Amos, my consultant always pointed out my foetal poles as hiding along the edge of the gestational sac (so between yolk sac and closest wall of gestational sac). That's why you can't find them so easily. Keep a look out at your next scan...


----------



## petitpas

Amos, yes, ny bbs SHRUNK at the beginning of this pregnancy. Steroids usually get you to put on what my doctor described as 'trunkal fat' so along your middle. If necessary, fat gets pulled away from other areas of the body (e.g. boobs).


----------



## croydongirl

Mrskg - Please try not to worry. I have never used those tests but I know that they are not always sensitive and not a reliable way to know what;s happening. Do you have more blood tests soon? 

Hopeful - Thanks for the tip on the bag. I haven't seen many of them in real life but I can imagine that it would be annoying. I hate velcro. Perhaps I have to find better things to do with my time than browse bags! I just need to go shopping in an actual store! ha ha!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks croydon x they wont do bloods here unless ectopic suspected x just have to ride it out unfortunatey xx


----------



## Amos2009

Mrsk...I've never used those tests either. But I'm sure they are even more sensitive based on when you pee, how much water you've had, etc....I'm sorry you are having a bad day :(


----------



## Mrskg

thanks amos x i know they can sometimes be wrong just dont think ill be that lucky x ready to give up cant keep doing this to myself xxx


----------



## Embo78

Mrskg, only do a digi with fmu. 
I panicked myself silly one day when my digi went from 2-3 to 1-2. My urine just wasn't strong enough cos of the daily fluids id drunk :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

I understand....you have a wobble, but I'm not giving up on you. XXXXX


----------



## Mrskg

thanks amos & embo x prob was stupid doing it at tea time xwont be doing anymore till fri morn when ive to call epu x


----------



## LeeC

MrsKg, I have had lots of beta blood done, even before my ectopic, can you call and ask the question? Like I said in the rpl thread the conception indicator on those digi's aren't great.
Keeping my fx'd for you huni xxx.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrskg I hope I didnt prompt you to do one of those stupid tests by being stupid enough to do one myself. My pee was super super dark otherwise I probably would get a 1-2 too. The concentration of pee is important with those damn things. Last time i got a 3+ super early and look where that got me? I'm not doing any more. Don't panic Hun they really mean nothing and certainly don't mean a pregnancy is going to be successful or not by far! I only did one as I got myself into such a state this morning and it only made me feel about 10% better anyway! :hugs: Xx


----------



## tuckie27

Babytime- You're little girl is adorable! Thanks so much for the update and photos! :)

Hoping- Thanks for your story too. I love hearing from ttc'ers with happy endings! 

MrsK- I've never used those tests myself, but I have heard they can be unreliable at times. I wouldn't worry much based solely on a test. 

Davies- Your bump looks great! I agree with Amos, so many of you ladies are all bump! I have a feeling they're going to need widen doorways for my ass (which was already big to begin with! :haha:)


----------



## tuckie27

This heartburn is driving me mad! They put me on Zantac because I have a history of kidney stones, they don't want me taking Tums all the time (too much calcium is linked to kidney stones). Well, I've been taking it like the Dr. told me to and I swear this heartburn is just killer!!! I seem to get it every night when I go to bed and wake up with it every damn morning! This has been the worst symptom for me and has been with me since early on...wonder if the progesterone is making it worse or if it'll just get worse throughout the pregnancy? :/


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, stopping by to ask for your prayers and good thoughts. I have been having some strange "leakage" the past few days. I have not exactly been discharge free this pregnancy, yeast infections have become a friend to me (great!) But the past few days after I pee, as soon as I stand up after I have a leak run down my leg. tmi? sorry. I thought maybe it was just a little pee or something but something about the smell and the change of the leakage made me wonder if it was something to worry about. I called the doctors office to ask if I needed to worry and they want to see me today, I have an appointment in an hour. They sai it could be nothing but it could be an amniotic fluid leak and they want to make sure. I am not sure how they test for that but I am freaking out a bit. Hoping nothing is leaking except my bladder. 

I'll let you know what happens. Thanks for your support and good thoughts x


----------



## filipenko32

Croy they can definitely test to see whether it is amniotic fluid or not. I hope you're going to be ok, I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Croy- You're in my prayers hun. Glad you're being proactive and going in to get this checked. Please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Croy your in my prayers honey xxx


----------



## Amos2009

You're in my prayers Croy....hopefully you are just peeing a little with that baby pressing down on your bladder. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Massive hugs Croy. My waters broke at twenty-eight weeks with Honey (it was a full gush though) and they tested by doing a vaginal examination and two swabs, one goes off to check for infections but the amniotic fluid one changes colour if you waters have broken. I had pooling in my vagina so it was obvious but they did it to confirm and it turned purple/black.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope your heartburn eases tukie, my sister had terrible heartburn and her little girl was born with a full head of hair! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Thinking bout you croy and praying for you and bubs x


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks girls, you are amazing! I never thought I would be please to hear that I am losing bladder control but I am hoping that's what they tell me! I am heading out in a few minutes but I will be back to update as soon as possible xx


----------



## heart tree

Croy, it's a simple test as Tasha said. They just do a swab and can tell you immediately if it's amniotic fluid. Sometimes there can be a small tear that can heal up. Usually that happens if you have a leak. Drinking lots of water is essential to replenish the leaking fluid. It's more serious when the bag breaks and there is a gush like Tasha had. Do you notice a wet spot consistently or only the leak after you pee? Usually a leak is just that. It constantly leaks so you'll always have a wet spot. I'm praying for you and hoping it's just urine. I've noticed a little incontinence myself, especially after I pee. It isn't running down my leg though. Now I try to sit a little longer to let the rest of the pee come out and I wipe very thoroughly to make sure none gets my undies wet. That seems to have helped. No more wet spots. Please keep us posted honey.


----------



## heart tree

Girls, sorry I have been MIA. I'm so tired today it hurts. I guess this pregnancy is finally catching up with me. I'm also working so haven't had a lot of time to respond. I have read everything today though. I'm just too tired to properly respond.


----------



## Tasha

Amanda lean forward (as far as your bump allows :haha:), then back and repeat. This will help your bladder to empty completely x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Tasha! Pip's midwife told her to lean forward and it really does work. I'll try the back and forth thing though. 

Just want to let you know I'm thinking about you. I know this is a tough time for you right now. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you :hugs:

Croy, I forgot to say beaware that they might want you to stay in for fourty-eight hours and also have steroid injections, these are just a precaution as if you are going to go into labour those fourty-eight hours are the most likely time. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Just reread your post, hope it is losing bladder control and nothing else xx


----------



## lexi374

croy thinking of you. :hugs:

Mrskg and fili hang in there :hugs:

Tasha i think you will be in great hands with those two! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you're so tired hearty, don't you concern yourself with updating on here, you are bound to be feeling tired at this stage. We just miss you! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - praying for you! I think and hope it's just pee! I think i posted this before by my best friend went to the emergency room when she was preg and thought her water broke, they found out it was all pee.

heart - I think it's our age too. I feel it too, way more lately: hands and feet swollen, right hand hurts to hold anything in it, exhausted, feel hot alot of the time, can't sleep. so worth it! but feel you pain! and I don't want to focus on work at all. right shoe is almost too small for me.... only thing about it is when our babies are due, we won't be as scared to deliver as we will be so ready to see them and have some relief!


----------



## puppycat

I am reading girls, just nowt to say :)


----------



## daviess3

Croy I got a bit of that to I don't get it downmy leg, I hope your ok Hun xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thinking of you Croy and sending all the good vibes I can muster.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- Praying for you, hun. Stalking for an update. 

Heart- I'm right there with you. I'm so tired I could fall asleep standing up. I was just about to go take a quick nap when my says I need to be ready to go in 20 minutes to an election night party for the Senate candidate we're supporting. I want to go, but right now I want sleep more. Oh well. I'm sure I'll survive.


----------



## croydongirl

Phew - All looks normal. Thank you so much for your prayers and good thoughts!! Doc was great, she did the Ph test and it wasn't amniotic fluid, and she tested for any infection but nothing showed up. She said sometimes in pregnancy after you pee, once you stand up the body just repositions and if there's any pee left in the tubes, it will get expelled! I guess I am just peeing my pants after all. I have never been so happy to be able to say that! 
She did say that she could see I had lots of discharge too (tim?!) she said it was "pooling" up there, to which I burst out laughing because it sounded so disgusting. I guess she's seen it all, but it kinda grossed me out to think about!

Anyway, all is fine, heard bubs heartbeat at 158 which is great. He was kicking and moving which was nice, he is still head up and center where he was a couple of weeks ago, so funny how they can tell that, I wish i knew how to distinguish baby body parts like that!

Having a sit down and then have a coffee date with a girlfriend to celebrate - screw the homework for today, I will just have to be a less than model student, for once (!) haha!


----------



## filipenko32

Hurray!!!! Thank god!! :yipee: you have a rest now you've had a scare xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think you deserve a few hours off to relax after today's scare Croy. I'm so pleased all is well.


----------



## tuckie27

Thank goodness Croy! So glad it was no biggie! :)


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks girls. I am really relieved. I guess I will never stop worrying about something going wrong until he's here - and then I will have a whole new lot of things to worry about! My doc is very sweet though, I am glad she has to deal with PAL normal ladies all the time so she is sensitive to our worries!


----------



## filipenko32

Im a bit worried about mrskg :-( I hope she's ok


----------



## heart tree

That's great news Croy. That's exactly what happens to me sometimes. Try and stay on the toilet a little longer and lean forward. It helps to get it all out. Tasha recommended leaning forward and then back a few times. I'm going to try that too.


----------



## Tasha

Fili, mrskg said she had work this evening. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

PHEW!!! Croy just pees in her pants, that's all!! :haha::haha::haha:
Seriously- SO glad everything is ok. Enjoy your coffee date!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

So happy to hear you r ok Croy!

Lol Amos!

Mrskg- was going to say I've never done a digi but I bet they aren't that accurate with diluted pee


----------



## petitpas

Ladies, not only do I lean forward but when I am done I stand up in a kind of squatting position (imagine downhill skiing) and pee again! I usually get more out that way than I did sitting down. It has made a huge difference to my comfort levels!

Croy, I'm so pleased you are incontinent :haha: I bet you're practising kegels as you read this hehe

Tuckie, if it helps, I had really bad heartburn, too. It finally eased off and has only come back slightly in the last couple of weeks. So just because it is bad now does not mean it will continue all the way through! In the meantime what worked for me was modifying my diet (no citrus as in lemonade or tomatoes at all) and propping myself up with pillows at night.


----------



## Mrskg

Phew croydon I can breathe think I held my breath from your scary post to you good post x so glad everything ok lol you made me laugh being glad to say you've peed yourself xx

Fili tasha was right I had to go to work x had a complete meltdown with hubby before I went had to drag myself go x but prob good I did kept my mind busy x i know I was stupid to do test ESP with diluted very weak pee :dohh: Think I'm just expecting the worst an that def didn't help x


----------



## Tasha

Hugs Mrskg. We are holding your hand.

AND we discovered I am a great stalker, I even know when you're working :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks tasha it's 2am an I'm gonna try get some sleep this was the last thread I was reading an you made me :rofl: so thanks for that I'm off to bed with a smile x :hugs: to you for tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## croydongirl

Amos- You would get along great with my hubby he has been laughing all night. I am sure he'll be sending me 'depends' (adult diaper) averts soon enough! ha ha!

I will be trying out all the rocking after I pee tips and see if that helps.

When I checked in at the doctors my name had been added in pen to the bottom of the patient list and in bright pink highlighter it sad my name and then, "Strange Leakage" ha ha!! Goodness, its a good thing that us PAL ladies are not really used to keeping any dignity in terms of the privacy of the details and condition of our lady parts!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Croy strange leakage!! Oh that's too funny.


----------



## jenny25

That's brilliant news croy xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Croy good to hear your incontinent, not the most pleasant things but better than amniotic fluid I bet. Panty liners and kegels are my friend. one nurse said every set of light u stop at do ur kegels until it's green!!! I also do the rocking back and forth while on the loo, it helps with number 2 as well.

Question for you all, who will you have with you at the birth?
i want hubby and my mum but hubby thinks it's our special time and mum shouldn't be there.


----------



## Embo78

Had my growth scan :) He's doing really well and already weighing 3lbs. My little bruiser. 
No pics unfortunately


----------



## justwaiting

Great news embo.


----------



## sara1

Just finally managed to catch up!

Croy- congratulations on your incontinence ... 'strange leakage' indeed! I think all the indignities of pregnancy are designed to prepare us for the diaper sniffing to come. Hope you enjoyed your girls day out!

Mrskg- Those digital tests are dodgy... I know it's little comfort but I'm sure you're right on track. Hang in there! :hugs:

Embo- 3 lbs WOW! That's fantastic!!! 

Heart, Hopeful- Sorry to hear you're so tired... As if PAL weren't hard enough, we're also pregnant over 35! (I'm sure there are a few other labels too... For me 'Pregnant and paranoid' fits the bill). Do something super nice for yourselves if you can! I'd been exhausted, with a headache since Sunday than hubby treated my to a face, head and neck massage last night and I feel like a new woman! Hope you both perk up:)

Tuckie- heartburn sound awful! It's probably the only symptom I haven't got so ive no good advice though... Hope it passes!!

Afm- I'm going to do a set of kegals in the hoped that I don't start peeing my pants ( unavoidable I know! ) and then it's NAP TIME!!!:)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

justwaiting said:


> Croy good to hear your incontinent, not the most pleasant things but better than amniotic fluid I bet. Panty liners and kegels are my friend. one nurse said every set of light u stop at do ur kegels until it's green!!! I also do the rocking back and forth while on the loo, it helps with number 2 as well.
> 
> Question for you all, who will you have with you at the birth?
> i want hubby and my mum but hubby thinks it's our special time and mum shouldn't be there.

My hubby is the same way. My mom really wanted to be there, but hubby said absolutely not. Since its his baby too, I had to respect his wishes. I'm glad I did. He's right, its our special time. My mom was in the waiting room and came in right after the birth. She was also allowed to come in during labor, but had to leave at delivery time.


----------



## Amos2009

Wonderful news Embo! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- Not sure if I said this already, but I'll say it again just in case. My doc to take food enzymes before eating to aid digestion, and take raw apple cider vinegar when heart burn flares up. He said you find them both at a health food store. I haven't tried it yet myself, but thought I'd pass on the info.


----------



## daviess3

Croy pleased all good hun x
Embo wow 3lb already little porker, love a chubby bubby, happy 28 weeks to xx

Afm car hunting today, sooo bored now! Haven't even brushed my hair yet! Lovely!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Embo- congrats on a great scan! 3lbs is awesome!

Justwaiting (I forget- do you go by emilie now)? Preg brain! I'm only having dh in there but its a c section...

Amos- u get beta back today?

Davies- have fun car shopping! I havent done a bump pics lately but it's 44" around now

I'm taking the day off- just too tired and swollen hands/ feet so want to rest. Problem is then all I want to do is stuff around the house, laundry, cleaning...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Today is a busy day for me. My youngest has his preschool graduation this morning, then #4 has kindergarten graduation tonight. I've got my camera ready! :haha: Sunday night is eighth grade graduation for my oldest. Goodness, everyone is graduating!


----------



## Amos2009

I just left another message to get my betas.....they are killing me. I really need some reassurance today.


----------



## filipenko32

Everything crossed for you Amos xxx
Hopeful I am not happy about your swollen hands and feet :nope: you poor thing, i bet that's quite painful :nope: is there anything that can help that? Hope you get some rest :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2 - sounds like a big day for your family, hoping your camera stays charged!

Amos- they really test your patience with betas don't they?

Fili- not a lot I can do about swelling. Just try and keep feet and hands elevated. Guess I'll get used to it! Online says it stays for another month or 2 after delivery

Sara- its funny because im in a 35 and over due in July board. I very rarely post as those girls haven't had losses and I can't relate. They all say how much easier being preg in 20s was... They will never know the feeling of overcoming all the shit we went through though. I feel we are much stronger people.


----------



## Amos2009

UNREAL :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: The new lady that ordered my tests Monday didnt even fucking order HCG...only estrogen and progesterone. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

WHAT!!??!! What would they tell you!?!? Aww I'm so sorry you must be FURIOUS!


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone! I'm stalking for Amos's betas. I hope you get them today. I can't believe how long they are taking! 

Davies, your bump is so cute. How tall are you? My bump seems so much bigger than yours, but I don't consider myself unusually short, in fact I'm above average height for a woman at 5'6". I think I have a big baby in there. She's super long. 

Speaking of big babies, Em, you have a big one in there! I forgot to ask the weight of my babe, but wow! 3 pounds already. That's awesome!

Girls I read all of your posts, but I don't have the energy to comment. Just know that I'm following all of you. 

I got a really good night's sleep last night but woke up exhausted. I can't believe it. I decided to go to Target and ended up spending an hour walking around. It's the longest I've been on my feet since bed rest started. I thought I was going to pass out. I got home and had to lie down. I'm so out of shape and I feel like my lungs are getting squashed. It's hard to get a good deep breath. Lying down now and calling clients. I feel much better now!


----------



## heart tree

Ooops, looks like we posted at the same time. Damn Amos! That sucks!

How were your other numbers?

The silver lining is that you have another scan on Monday. I know it's so hard to wait though. They stopped doing betas on me once they could see a gestational sac. I bet that's why they didn't do betas on you either.


----------



## Amos2009

I didn't even ask what the other numbers were I was so pissed...don't care. I just needed some reassurance for this long week. Oh well. 

Sorry you are so tired Heart. You are not used to walking around much with that baby are ya?!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you got out for a while heart, your little princess is taking over now!! Glad you feel better now though, pregnancy sure does take it's toll on the body! But it's all worth it! I think! Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies sorry I've not been posting much. Work is mega busy and I've had back ache and a bit of tummy ache for 2 days now, I feel so uncomfortable!! Any one else have this around 18 weeks? I keep reading about round ligament pain but not sure if it's that.

Croy, so good to read your news!!! Glad you just have a pee problem and nothing more serious!!!!!!!!

Hi everyone else x


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh wow I've only moved up a box!!!! Bang in the middle now how exciting!!


----------



## daviess3

amos omg i would be so pissed!!! Take a deep breath and breathe!!!! Count to ten coz stressing wont change it, i will reassure u ur bubba is growing so keep eating an resting an do nothing else! It worked for me! x

Hopeful u poor thing swelling on ur hands must be awful have u taken ur rings off?

Heart have u measured lately? i did an my bump is 37 1/2 " im 5 foot 8 but my bump is laying across my belly breach as midwife told me babys in an oblique position an i feel bubba from either side at the moment very funny i feel like i was bigger last week! Hubby told me tonight from behind i dont look preg!! Mw wasnt worried she juust said coz im tall i hope thats right an my bubs is still growing strong.
Got my scan 29th! x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I think it's good to not look pregnant from behind! That's a compliment lol! I look pregnant from behind these days :rofl: Youre so slim that's good! I thought your bump looked fab on the pics!! Can i just ask you, do you remember getting mild dull ache cramps between weeks 4-6? I don't remember you mentioning them at the time. I've had a few and I want more now as I think it's a good sign! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yay bumps!!! SOOOOOO great to see you there :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- I had mild cramps during those weeks, I remember it well. Just enough to freak me out. 

Amos- Can't believe that! :growlmad: You wait and wait and then nothing! I'm angry for you!


----------



## bumpyplease

That sux Amos!!! How annoying for you, I'm confident everything is growing as it should be hun xx


----------



## puppycat

Just measured (wish I hadn't!!) 43"


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mom2 did they feel like dull aches? They are very very mild and mostly when I sit still. Did yours stop after 5 weeks? I was just thinking my hcg might be similar to yours as I got my 3+ digi at 20 dpo which means my levels were at least 2000 :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Look at all the girls who have new weeks today!

Abi 2012
Embo78
Filipenko32
Jenny25
Justwaiting
Mrskg

Please don't make me try and remember which weeks you are all on. My brain isn't that good. But Happy New Weeks to you all. Feel free to brag about what week you're on!

Bumpy, what does the tummy ache feel like? I had some very low aches. Like a dull ache in my uterus near the hairline. I've read that can be round ligament pain. It can also feel very sharp, but it's usually on one side or the other. I never really had a backache though.

Davies, you are taller than me, that's for sure! My bump is 39 inches now! My baby is head down and lying on her left side. I've had a lot of people tell me I don't look pregnant anywhere except my belly. My thighs are a little bigger, but not much. The rest of me looks the same. But man, I'm huge compared to you! I updated the front page with your scan. 

Amos, I'm sorry you're so mad. It sucks when you don't get the info you want/need. It will be a long few days, but you'll get there.


----------



## filipenko32

puppycat said:


> Just measured (wish I hadn't!!) 43"

Fatty! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, Fili, you are mean! I bet it's meanie in there that got fertilized! Just you wait! You're going to miss your waist! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: I hope so!!


----------



## puppycat

Fili :finger:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: not sorry! You are a fatty! Just where you should be though! I'm only jealous xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay ladies, I need some serious advice. My sister just moved in next door. When I say next door, I mean our yards are adjoined. The house had been empty for a year before she moved in, so my kids kind of got used to playing on "her property". Well, she's 25 and has never been around kids. She's a great sister, but extremely uptight about her property. She won't even let my kids in her house because she's afraid they'll break or dirty something. We've been very open to her and my dad with our house and property. They eat with us, they take our tools without asking (which is fine), they bring their dog into our house, etc. All of which is fine, we want them to feel like our house is their house. But it seems like little sis doesn't want the same thing. She wants the kids to be supervised at all times if they are in her yard. 
Well, apparently my 3 year old decided to play in her driveway with one of his little metal airplanes. He ran the plane around her car like a kid runs a car on a table. Well, this caused scratches, lots of them. You can see 4 or 5 "rings" around the entire car where he was running his airplane. They aren't deep, but you can see them. So she's understandably angry about it.
Unfortunately I don't have the money to get the car repainted and neither does she. The car is not new, or nice, but she apparently loves it more than life. Its dirty, the inside is covered in dog hair and ashes and the window doesn't work, it also has a few other spots on the car where the paint is coming off. I'm not saying that its okay for my son to scratch up her car, but its not not anywhere near a new car. She bought it used 6 years ago. Well, she's so upset that she woke up "pissed" in her words. I just don't understand it. I know some people love possessions, but I'm not one of them. If my nephew scratched my car I'd talk to him, make him apologize and move on. So now my kids aren't welcome on her property. Like I said our yards are adjoined, I'm kind of upset that she cares more about a scratched car then her nephews, but I need to respect her point of view. 
So all that to say, "HELP". What do I do? How do I fix this? I don't want us to just be neighbors and nothing more, but if my kids aren't welcome over there then I won't be over there either. I don't want them to feel like rejected garbage, but I don't want her to feel disrespected either. :help:


----------



## puppycat

In all seriousness I am chuffin' huge! Baby's transverse though which doesn't help :dohh:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks mom2 did they feel like dull aches? They are very very mild and mostly when I sit still. Did yours stop after 5 weeks? I was just thinking my hcg might be similar to yours as I got my 3+ digi at 20 dpo which means my levels were at least 2000 :happydance:

Yes, definitely dull aches. No they didn't stop that early. I still got them up to 9 weeks I'd say, but not as often. The first few weeks they were an almost daily occurrence.


----------



## puppycat

Mom2 I'm honestly not sure that there's anything you can do/say to make the situation better. Your sister needs to get a hold of herself and realise that children are children and that it wasn't malicious nor YOUR fault. 

Ignorance can't see reason - I think that's the phrase?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> Mom2 I'm honestly not sure that there's anything you can do/say to make the situation better. Your sister needs to get a hold of herself and realise that children are children and that it wasn't malicious nor YOUR fault.
> 
> Ignorance can't see reason - I think that's the phrase?


Thanks. That's kind of how I was feeling. She kept saying, "My car got keyed!". I finally said, "No, your car got 'toyed'. Getting keyed is a malicious act. He's 3 and he was playing." She couldn't see a difference, all she could see is her scratched car. Honestly, its probably the pregnancy hormones talking, but I couldn't give a rat's behind about her stupid car! They're her nephews that love her. No they don't always listen. I know you've told him to stay away from your car before, but he's 3!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I do want her to know that I respect her property though. Its not okay, but it is life. Not sure the right way to act in this situation.


----------



## puppycat

From the way I see it you've apologised, that's all you can do. If she claims on her insurance she'll have to report it to the police and quite frankly that's laughable and they'd probably see it that way too. It really depends on how she behaves after she has chilled out.


----------



## pink80

Amos I'm sorry you didn't get the numbers - not surprised you're angry :grr:


----------



## Abi 2012

hi everyone,
well i havent been on in a few days as my internet been messing around but everythings going well im 8 weeks today :D got my doppler arriving tomorrow :) ill let u know how it goes :happydance: 

sorry to hear your sad news tash 

hope everyone else is doing well ??

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. I need to read back and catch up, but first wanted to share my good news. Mark has got a job!! He has been out of work since the last company he worked for folded almost a year and a half ago and it's been really tough. It's not a massively well paid job but it has prospects. He has been very down about it, and I'm really excited about this opportunity. 
Right now time to catch up with everybody else's news.


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks heart, it's similair to how you describe, very low down on my left side mainly not sharp but a dull constant annoying ache but my back ache is really annoying I just can't get comfortable!! I'm gonna ring the midwife in the morning for reassurance. Thanks for replying to me, that's what I love about you, heart of gold and also offering great advice to each and every one of us!!!!!

Mrsm that's fab news!!! An orange juice and lemonade to celebrate?!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I DIDN'T have cramps this pregnancy so that is good news, too! (Haha, mean of me to confuse a desperate woman!)

Amos, that really sucks that the new woman messed up :growlmad:
The good news is that once you can see something on a scan the numbers become irrelevant. Most doctors won't test over 1,500 for this very reason. Your numbers can double more slowly at that point yet everything still be normal. The only problem is that the pregnant lady is more stressed. So, I am hoping for lovely progress on your scan on Monday! :dust::dust::dust:

Davies, you look lovely! You make a very pretty pregnant lady :cloud9:

Heart, I imagined you to be taller than I am yet we seem to be the same size.

Abi, well done for making it this far :thumbup:
I only looked for and found a heartbeat after 10 weeks. Week 8 was my critical week so I didn't want to potentially hear a heartbeat and then lose it. Once I was past my critical point, though, I loved it! What a godsend!


----------



## croydongirl

Amos - I would be mad too - hopefully the other number results would have made them worry if they needed to. Try and take it as a good sign.

I will find my tape measure and post an updated belly measure soon. I have been told I don't look pregnant from behind, but I think they were just being sweet because I am enormous, but I will take the compliment anyway :)

I put a few more driving hours on the clock this morning and my FIL is heading over again tomorrow morning to take me out for a few more - I just want to feel up to taking the test already! I parallel parked about 15 times today, and I am not bad even if I do say so myself!

Hubs left for a business trip this morning, he is presenting at a conference that he is also attending, something accounting and telecommunications, yada, yada...He'll be back Friday night. I hope he enjoys Florida while I am here, giant and having to get up to fetch my own ice cream. Who would do such a thing?! Ha ha!

Ok, just wanted to check in - so many great milestones! Congrats ladies. Back to the homework now.


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, since your sister doesn't have kids, her possessions are the things she's protective of. I can understand why she would be upset, but it does seem like she's a little more upset than she should be. I think you need to give her a little space to be upset. I googled "how to get scratches out of your car" and came up with a lot of easy solutions. https://www.google.com/search?q=how...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

You might want to research some cheap, easy ways and then see if your husband would be willing to do the work. 

Other than that, you've apologized. You can't do much more than that. It sounds like you both have different ways of looking at the world and you are both going to have to find some common ground in order to make this neighbor/sister thing work. When things blow over, it sounds like it might be good to sit down with her and talk to her about boundaries. I understand her need for privacy. I also understand your desire for your kids to be able to play in her yard. Maybe you can come up with a compromise. Like they can go over at certain times and not others. 

Abi, congrats on making it to 8 weeks! Good luck with the doppler but don't stress if you can't find it. It's still super early. 

MrsM, congrats to Mark! That is definitely something to celebrate!


----------



## petitpas

MrsM, that's brilliant news and must be such a relief to you both :hugs:

Mom2, I have to admit that I would be rather upset if my sister let my nephew scratch my car. I am in no way saying you are a bad parent for 'letting' him do so! These things do happen. I could just as well visit your house and accidentally drop your gramdma's antique teapot. Despite it being an accident, it would still feel upsetting.
I wonder whether doing something personal like baking her a special cake might sweeten the blow? To show that you know this was bad and upsetting to her but that you care about your relationship and are making an effort...?


----------



## pink80

MrsM - that's great news :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Bumpy, black currant and lemonade actually! Mom2 I hope your sister sees sense. I'd be annoyed if someone did that to my car, but it's her nephew for gods sake! Could your parents have a gentle word maybe to make her gain some perspective?
Amos I cannot believe they didn't do your hcg. I'm furious for you. I hope Monday comes quickly for you. 
Heart I hope you get rested up and feel better soon. 
Hopeful I had the massive monster hands and feet with my daughter and I totally sympathise. I ended up with carpal tunnel in my hands and it was quite painful. The swelling did go down a few days after giving birth though. At the end of my pregnancy I could only wear Ugg boots, nothing else would fit. 
Davies your photo looks fantastic, you are so tiny! I'm so envious! And a gorgeous bump. 
Pups, Embo, Sara, Tash, Fili, MrsK, Just, Kellie, Abi, Jen Croy, hi all sorry to everyone i forgot. 
Having one of those horrible symptom free days today. It's really freaky when I have been nauseous every day for over a week and it just suddenly stops. Most perturbing.


----------



## puppycat

Took a picture of my view of bump - there's a visitor in the photo - can you spot him?? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1509.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hopeful23456

Bumpy- some nights I had the worst pain, around bikini line, freaked me out but for better the next day. I'm getting it now a little too, all the stretching and growing. 
Maybe the back pain is from sleeping in strange positions?
Congrats on being in middle of ticker!

Pups- you are an inch smaller than me! and I love that emoticon with the fingers! Lol!
Omg - that pic is hilarious!!! I love lizards!

Amos- that nurse SUCKS! But shes treating you like a normal preggo I guess ;)

Mom2- that situation sucks! hoping she gets over it soon. I think pip had a good idea about a cake. 

Pip- read your journal and hope you feel better! You are so busy! Did you get granny panties for after c section? Do you know if the hospital gives you an abdominal binder? I've read from other girls it really helps (and my cousins wife loved it too) I'm going to ask my dr tomorrow if they provide them. if not I've heard some get one called a belly bandit

Davies- im 5'8" too and people tell me I don't look preg from the back, they even say I look small! I've got a 44" waist so can't believe it looks small. I weighed 180 lbs last night! But some was water weight, down to 177 now, gained 35 lbs! 

Mrsm- tell your hubby congrats!!!! 

Happy milestone day to everyone!

Fili- I think those feelings are stretching and LO growing!


----------



## puppycat

Hopeful I am STILL not at pre-preg weight either!!


----------



## pink80

Abi I got a Doppler yesterday and I think I found the baby's heartbeat - there is a recording in my journal, good luck but don't stress if you can't find it, it took me ages xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 I agree with pip, I think it's a tricky situation though :hugs: 
Mrsmigg :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: that's wonderful news I really hope you keep getting brilliant news :cloud9: xx


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks pink and heart :) ill just see what happens if i dont hear it then thats fine ill just try again every few days :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, ladies. I'm too tired to bake, maybe I'll take her out to dinner. :haha: I will try to get the scratches out, and I understand trying to keep your things nice and not appreciated them getting ruined. I guess it was just her attitude about my kids that made me mad. She did know we had 5 very rambunctious boys before deciding to move here. We bent over backwards to get her this house and she hasn't really shown any appreciation. OUR friend bought if for US so we could have our family closer. He also agreed to wait until the end of the year before expecting any payments to be made at all because he knows she doesn't have a job yet. I don't want her to feel indebted to us, but I did expect a little more love and understanding.


----------



## bumpyplease

That's an awesome pic puppy!!!


----------



## filipenko32

It's probably her age and mindset too mom2. When I was 25 all I was interested in were parties, cramming in as many parties as poss, having a blast and having nice dresses, car, things! Children were SO far from my mind and I was glad I didnt have any! Even when my sister had her first I felt like that. Shallow really!! I wouldn't understand then so much from a mum's perspective and you can't watch a 3 year year old every sec and they are fast too - my lovely nephew is 3. Now at the age of 32 I would definitely be a lot more understanding, so maybe take her age and lifestyle into consideration too. She obviously loves living so close. I would love to live that close to my nephew and niece! Xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> It's probably her age and mindset too mom2. When I was 25 all I was interested in were parties, cramming in as many parties as poss, having a blast and having nice dresses, car, things! Children were SO far from my mind and I was glad I didnt have any! Even when my sister had her first I felt like that. Shallow really!! I wouldn't understand then so much from a mum's perspective and you can't watch a 3 year year old every sec and they are fast too - my lovely nephew is 3. Now at the age of 32 I would definitely be a lot more understanding, so maybe take her age and lifestyle into consideration too. She obviously loves living so close. I would love to live that close to my nephew and niece! Xx

Good point. I know I wasn't thinking about that at all. I got married at 18 and had my first son at 19. I never went through the partying phase, I only ever wanted to be a mom. My sis is 9 years younger, so when I was young I was always watching after her and my younger brother. I loved it. They were my "babies", I would have done anything for them. But I have to remember she didn't have the same experience.


----------



## sara1

Happy milestones day 
Abi 2012
Embo78
Filipenko32
Jenny25
Justwaiting
Mrskg

Amos- I'd be f-ing livid!!!!! : :growlmad: it's sooo tough waiting for your next scan, but you'll have a lovely strong heartbeat to listen to and it will all be worth it!

Puppy- Yikes, there's a sci-fi movie which comes to mind looking at that pic:haha:Your bump is gorgeous.

Mismig- fantastic news about Mark. Such lovely timing too! Congrats. 

Mom2- sorry to hear about the troubles with your sister... Hopefully she'll come around.

Abi- good luck with your Doppler tomorrow. It's early yet so don't get discouraged if it takes a few days... When you do find it you'll be an instant-addict.

I know I read tons more, but my brain is a little fried. Afm, We've got the wedding party next Friday and my family starts arriving from the states on Monday, so there are a million last minute details to take care of. This kind of stuff is not dh's strong suit either... He's driving me a bit nuts actually... He's been very laissez-faire about the whole thing up to this point and is suddenly now interested in the details (many of which are too late to change). On top of that he's become suddenly dependent on me to help him shop for s new suit. Unfortunately, and there is no other say to put this, the man shops like a girl! He's incredibly discerning, which is a quality I normally appreciate, but really- men's black dress shoes are pretty much all the same!! After the 20th pair i start to go blind. Poor thing. I know he means well and just wants everything to be perfect for me, but I'm starting to lose patience.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara your post about suit shopping made me laugh! Men! :dohh: suits all look the same :sleep:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Fili, I just popped in to check on everyone and saw that you got your BFP.. Congrats hunnie!! I'm praying for a very sticky beanie for you!!!

I hope everyone else is well :D xx


----------



## heart tree

Good luck on your scans tomorrow Mom2 and Justkeeptryin!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning girls :) gonna drop josh to school at 9 then wait in for my doppler then i have to go to town and sort some problems out as apparently i have rent arrears but i have reciepts so will get that sorted :D


----------



## sara1

Mom2 and Just- Have great scans today. Will be stalking for updates!


----------



## justwaiting

42inches round ladies, finally hopeful and the twins are bigger than me!

Momm2 - Can you try and give your sisters car a polish, My car was keyed just a week ago and a good polish with a rag got the superficial scratches out. Maybe the kids can help hubby give it a wash and a vaccum as well. Bit of a piece offering and will surely make it look better.

Congrats to all of us who have just gone up a week.

Daviss beautiful bump. It's so neat.

Amos I can't believe she didn't do beta's how frusterating I would be so pissed


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mom2 and just! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Good luck mom2 an just, thanks just waiting I don't feel neat but who nos! I need to see people in the flesh who same size as me! X

Last day at work today for me! Woohoo!! X

Fili I think I did have some cramping around 4- 5 weeks as I was in Thailand an convinced myself it was over, thought everyday I was going to wake up to af, then I got home an had pink spotting from my progesterone so really did think was over?! I def had cramps on an off throughout first tri on off symptoms etc so don't stress I think it's all normal my lovely. Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

gl with your scans today mom2 and just!
and happy new weeks to everyone!

Amos2009
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Mrs Miggins

oh and me!!

davies im so jealous that your last day is today! you get ages off you lucky thing!


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, happy week change day today!

Davies, congrats on your last day at work :yipee:

Puppy, that's an amazing picture, love it! :haha:

Mom2. I think that you taking your sister out for dinner is a lovely idea. It'll be nice for you to have some adult time before your next baby comes.
My older sister doesn't have kids, either. She is lovely and wants to be very involved with ducky but I'm going to have to introduce her to the practicalities of little babies quite slowly, I think :) I know she's going to scream the first time he throws up on her :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Last day at work Davies! Yay! :yipee:
Just you are a fatty too!! :haha: 
Happy new weeks girls!


----------



## filipenko32

I think Pip is the biggest fatty though :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, I'm pretty sure my hospital will not be providing such a band :haha:

Had a quick read of a review of the bandit because it sounded like a good idea but it wasn't too positive and they are rather expensive:
www.mummyreviews.com/wp/2010/03/belly-bandit/

Maybe I can find a less 'branded' one, a medical brand or something? There was a mention in the comment after the article.


----------



## petitpas

filipenko32 said:


> I think Pip is the biggest fatty though :haha:

Lol, not for long! I'm off to update my ticker...
Tomorrow is my bump pic day so I will measure then.


----------



## justwaiting

Loving being a fatty


----------



## Abi 2012

wow just got my doppler and i picked up my baby's heartbeat :D im so pleased 8+1 weeks all smiles here :)))


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone days to:

Amos2009
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Mrs Miggins
Bumpyplease

Abi- Congratulations that's amazing!!!!! You must be over the moon.

Fili- You meanie... I feel like a fatty already, I can't imagine what it'll be like in 6 months!

Davies- Congratulations on your last day of work!! :yipee: School year's almost done for me and then I won't be going back to work next year at all... I may go insane with so much free time!

Afm- Running around like crazy with party preparations and all I really want to do is NAP...! At least Dh has decided that he can brave the tailor alone! 
Also, My doctor said I can start weaning off the prednisone from Saturday which I am super excited about :happydance: I'll start weaning off the progesterone after my NT scan on Monday.


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG they have bought duckys arrival ahead one day pip! so he will be born next thurs 24th? a week today?!! whooohoooo.
same day as i hopefully find out if im pink or blue! will be thinking of you when i am lying on the scan bed and by then you will hopefully bonding with your lovely little man!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sara, do you have any worries about coming off the progesterone?
Im worried sick about it, I already had my worries and then I read your posts Mom2 and Tuckie. Im planning on asking my consultant next week if I can stay on it particularly as I have concerns about stopping and my other non pregnant womb may start to shed its lining ( I have two wombs), also my condition uterus didelphys can risk incompetent cervix and pre term labour.
Ive researched as much as I can on stopping progesterone and teh general concensus is that people were ok when they stopped but some werent. Its mind boggling! 
I think I have enough progesterone to take me until 14 weeks and then could even wean down to one a day until 15 weeks!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bumpy, how exciting finding out whether your pink or blue next week!
I read a post that you were havig some pains in your stomach, have these eased up?
Thats why Im worried about my scan today as Ive been getting strange aches/niggles like a throbbing sensation in my uterus area and at my groin and hips, I really hope its round ligament and nothing will show wrong at this scan.
I started to feel a bit better as well less nauseau but boobs are still very sore. Id read that you can start to feel better when the placenta takes over at this time. But then again this morning Ive felt really quite sick again so maybe Ive not feeling better afterall!


----------



## bumpyplease

hi just!
what time is your scan today? i definitely think it sounds like everyhting is having a growth spurt! good luck and fingers crossed! you can see loads at 11 weeks you will love it!
i have had back ache and tummy ache (very low down, sometimes feels a bit like AF pains) since monday night. From what ive read its round ligament pain, think im about to go through a growth spurt too. as long as im not bleeding, spotting or agony im not going to worry too much.

i had enough progesterone to last me until 13 weeks. at my 10 week scan i asked about it and they said come off it after 12 weeks but if ihad a few left to continue until they were gone. i personally had no change everything was fine. the placenta should take over by week 10 so you should be ok. can you ask your doc or midwife if you have concerns?
x


----------



## filipenko32

I just did this and it came up straight away within 2 seconds! I've never seen an IC react that quick before! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







22dpo.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Tasha

Fili, that is a fantastic line and reminds me of my twin pregnancy :winkwink:


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant line fili xxx

I measured myers the other week I was 38 oops

I've text my midwife I've been having cramps again but this time in my left leg since yesterday I had used a heat pad too help ease the pain it works but only for a short period of time I'm not due too see her until wed as I have my gtt midwife and scan all on the same day so next wed will be hours at the hospital there from 9am and scan is at 12.10 so be there until at least 1pm xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

that is a lovely line fili! im betting that meanie and mo are in that tummy!
and if thats true then you are gonna be a true FATTIE FATTIE FATTIE :lol:

hope you feel better soon jenny. x


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm where could that baby be hiding....? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1510.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## filipenko32

I wanna be a fatty bumps!! :hissy::brat: 
Although saying that I have a seriously bloated stomach and it's hard round the lower flabby bit. Do you think that is normal? I can't fit into my jeans at all no way, would need a size up at least. I know it's all water but it's just making me feel fat and horrible ATM like I have bad bad pmt!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Abi!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- I was the same way. Couldn't fit into any of my clothes and had to start wearing maternity pants at 4 weeks!:saywhat:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I moved my ultrasound to Monday. I hate waiting the extra days, but I'm hoping it will mean they can tell me gender.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm an onion! :happydance: I don't know how onions are cute, but for some reason I think they are now!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mom2 is it water retention? I do feel like I need some elasticated waist trousers! I am sticking to dresses and boots at the moment! Do you want a little girl now or do you not mind? Xx


----------



## puppycat

I was uncomfortable with anything around my tummy very early on too. I think you just get more sensitive to things pressing on your tum x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My favorite pants are from Motherhood Maternity, with what they call the "Secret Fit" belly. Its so comfortable! Not cheap, but comfortable. And they work for the whole pregnancy. 

I would prefer a girl, but honestly I'll be thrilled with alive and healthy!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone...been reading, but too blah to post. 
Just wanted to say hello


----------



## hopeful23456

hi amos! 

davies - congrats for being off work and you are LUCKY! I am supposed to work up to the day before the c section, it's ridiculous here. then back after 12 weeks but only 6 weeks of those are paid and i only get paid my base salary (I am in sales and commission is more than base)...
I can stop working sooner but i would have to use my vacation days.
did you ask me about rings? I haven't been able to wear rings for 2 or more weeks now, it's been awhile. my right foot is crammed into my shoe too, I need to get bigger shoes.

sara - that party sounds like fun! hoping you get some rest too!

fili- those lines are super dark! at some point, when you get a TON of hcg, they will start to get light again....just fyi in case you didn't know. i didn't poas that many dpo but it happened to some girls on here.

pip- i posted in your journal too - a generic belly band is fine and i'll find out where the girls i've heard used and liked them got theirs

jen - i hope they can find a way to help your leg feel better!

abi- yay for finding a heartbeat! i never had a doppler so I couldn't give any tips!

mom2 - can't wait to find out the gender of your LO!

i have a scan today too (every thursday I have one).

HAPPY MILESTONE DAY!!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Sorry guys If I seem like a moan xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

hope your bubbas are doing well at your scan too today hopeful!

ok so i THINK i may be starting to feel something! just went out for a drive with OH and i kept feeling little twitches in my belly, like fluttery popping. so excited if its bubba!!!!


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, I hope that is bubba dancing around x.


----------



## LeeC

Great lines Fili x


----------



## LeeC

Hey Amos. Whats up huni? Why you feeling so blah? 
Hugs xxx


----------



## Amos2009

No reason...just dreading Monday already. 

Bumps- I hope it is bubba!

Jenny- I haven't heard you moan today...that's been me LOL. You ok?


----------



## bumpyplease

how are you lee? x


----------



## heart tree

Just catching up. Amos, why so blah? Happy 6 weeks. 

Bumps, that was your baby! I would bet money on it! Happy 18 weeks!!!

Abi congrats on hearing the hb!!! You'll be an addict now. 

Jen you aren't moaning. You are in pain. That sucks! If it helps, I have inner thigh pain. I'll be your pain buddy. 

Pups, loving the bump pics! Love seeing Jeff on your bump. 

Good luck on scans Just and Hopeful. Can't wait for updates. 

Mom2 good call pushing your scan back. I'm thinking pink for you, but more importantly, I'm thinking healthy. 

Davies and Croy, happy squash week! We have 4 weeks of squash. I'm so happy to be done with eggplant! LOL!

Sara, I love how fashion sensitive your hubby is! Hilarious. Mine is a bit like that too. 

Hi Lee!

Girls I think Mrskg is losing another one. Big hugs honey. 

That's all I could retain. Will catch up more after breakfast.


----------



## heart tree

I just saw your response Amos. Monday will be hard for sure. It's the scariest scan of them all in my opinion. I wish there was something to make it easier. But as you well know, this is PAL after recurrent losses. We don't get the luxury of being able to be excited for these early scans.


----------



## Abi 2012

Heart rate was 135 bpm hoping that normal at 8 weeks ? And thanks I'm feeling alot better now will be using it everyday now lol xx


----------



## Tititimes2

hopeful- good luck today on the scan!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amos and Amanda I ache I don't know if I'm coming down with something either I feel terrible I honestly can't remember feeling like this with aarron I wake every mornin congested I feel sick the last feeds has been a general body ache I wanna feel more human I hate that Paul's running around after me I'm too independent for that I honestly can't wait 14 weeks and I may possibly feel human I love bein pregnant but not feeling like this I honestly don't know what too do I don't wanna bother anyone xxx


----------



## jenny25

Last few days I mean I got fat fingers x


----------



## lexi374

Happy milestone week ladies!

Hopeful wow you dont get much time off do you!? We moan about our health care system but i guess at least we do ok with maternity leave. :hugs:
Hope your scan goes well.

Just good luck with your scan.:hugs:

Abi congrats on hearing the heartbeat so early thats cool! :happydance:

Bumpy yay for feeling bubs! :thumbup:

Fili great lines! :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else, ive forgotten already.

Afm feeling so, so tired and so, so constipated! And no sore boobs today! :nope::growlmad: x


----------



## lexi374

Mrskg :hugs: x


----------



## daviess3

Yay all finished curry night to celebrate!!! Mu h to the dogs discust!!! Xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies the scan went great again, soo relieved as always. the baby was stretched right out and measuring 11+6 days. Could see the spine so clear this time. It was still at the early pregnancy unit and the midwife said it was lovely to see as they dont normally see babys so big as this as its normally very early scans!
Ive got my big 12 week one next Wednesday and I meet with my consultant about the action plan for my pregnancy as they've never had someone with uterus didelphys and luckily seem interested in this.
We'll discuss me staying on progesterone and regular scans to check for an incompetent cervix. I asked if after my 12 week scan will I be discharged from the recurrent miscarriage clinic but was told no that they will follow my pregnancy right through so I wont even need to meet with another midwife. Im glad of this just sticking to those who know my situation and unique anatomy!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy thats lovely that you've felt the baby, must make it so real now!


----------



## heart tree

Just, did you get pics? Congrats on another great scan! If I were you I would push to stay on the progesterone. I've done a lot of research on incompetent cervix (what's the plural of this word?) and I know that it's hard to get a good reading of the cervix at 12 weeks. It's still really early and the cervix can still be long. It can mislead you into thinking your cervix is ok. If you are at high risk for an incompetent cervix, it can't hurt to stay on the progesterone.

However, there is new research that shows that progesterone won't help unless your cervix is under 2.5 cm. Yours will most likely be much longer than that at 12 weeks. So it's possible they may take you off the progesterone and then regularly check your cervix to see if it's shortening. If it is, they may put you back on or give you a cervical stitch. If you get a stitch, you'll want it early. The later they wait, the more dangerous it gets. So between 12-14 weeks is idea. Hopefully your cervix won't be short enough to warrant a stitch though. Hopefully it will stay nice an long and closed for the duration of your pregnancy.

Davies, congrats on being done with work! I'm so envious! Speaking of which, I should probably get to work now. Bye for now!


----------



## lexi374

Congrats just! :happydance:


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats just what lovely news xxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Heart..
Me and my husband have been doing as much research as possible about staying on progesterone so we can go armed with information.
I know that my consultant isnt a believer that it works but I pushed to be on it in the first place. As I mentioned before he kind of scared me by saying that its linked to birth defects such as masculinising a female foetus.
Well all the research that we've found online speaks about synthetic progestins potentially causing problems but not natural progesterone such as cyclogest that Im on.
Also even at that apparently there is still no concrete evidence that even synthetic progestins causes defects.
I wouldnt even be considering it if I felt it was so risky! Im going to have to emphasise to him that it will benefit me due to my double womb!
This double womb isnt actually linked to early miscarriages but can potentially cause problems in 2nd and 3rd trimester if there isnt enough room. However it does have the best outcomes of all the uterus anomalies such as bicornuate, septum etc.
I did have my hysteroscopy in December though and the consultant said that both wombs are normal size/length so he didnt imagine there will be a problem in holding a pregnany. I was so glad to have teh hysteroscopy so that I was given thsi reassurance. He also mentioned that my right cervix is fully formed and thats the womb that ths baby is in, whereas my left cervix was slightly rudimentary(underdeveloped) so I can imagine that would be problematic!
Ive got my scan pic from last week on my memory card and I'll scan in todays and put them on for all to see!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats just!!! my clinic uses progesterone if cervix gets shorter too (cervi? plural? - lol) 
i'm glad to hear the double wombs are normal size. I dont know if you knew or remember this but I had a septum removed in Nov 2010.

bumpy - I think that was baby you felt!

Mrskg :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

That's interesting Just. Do both wombs grow with the baby or just the one baby's in?


----------



## heart tree

There is a lot of very solid research in the success rates of progesterone preventing pre-term birth with an incompetent cervix. I'd have to go back and look, but the sources I found were trusted sources and the size of the group researched was large. If you need to present this research to your doctor, let me know and I'll look for it. But again, let's just hope your right cervix is going to stay competent throughout the pregnancy!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Hopeful, yeah I remember you saying you had a septum removed, its not often on this forum that I come across another member that has/had a uterine anomaly.
I was originally told that I had a bicornuate womb but then at my D&C they said it was didelphys. I was still reluctant to believe this and feared that it was a full septum that I had and Id read about terrible outcomes when you have a septum. I joined another forum "Mullerian anomalies" and so many people were misdiagnosed with didelphys and actually it was a septum. I puched for a hysteroscopy and it was so worthwhile to get my clear diagnosis.
It just shows you what can happen when you get it removed.the fact that your having twins is amazing!

Puppy, my lining in my non pregnant womb is also thickening and obviously thinks that its pregnant aswell but it shouldnt grow bigger when theres no actual baby in there to stretch it. When my pregnant womb grows it should just push the other out of the way!
Ive spoke to several ladies on here that have didelphys and all have been successful so Im hopeful that with the right monitoring I will be too.
Its also linked to kidney problems and your uterus and kidneys develop at the same time. So I was referred for a kidney scan and sure enough only have one enlarged right kidney. So Im told that throughout my pregnancy they will take regular urine tests to check my kidney function. Ive never had any problems though , I got top the ripe old age of 29 last year before this was all discovered.
Hopeful do you have both kidneys out of interest?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Heart, I will keep that in mind if I need to find that research as today my midwife that works alongside the consulatnt told me that she's currently doing research on whether progesterone does prevent premature labour. They are doing trials with progesterone and placebos to determine whether it works and she said that so far the concensus is that it dosent really prevent it but I beg to differ, maybe its just a small sample of people they are currently monitoring. Ive read great things about progesterone


----------



## heart tree

I think I also mentioned to you that my husband's cousin's wife has 2 wombs and never had any problems with either of her 2 pregnancies. They have 2 lovely girls now. I don't know if she has kidney problems. Apparently she and Tim's cousin just separated, so I doubt I'll be talking to her any time soon. 

This is your keeper, I just know it!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, and the plural for cervix is cervixes or cervices! Who knew?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I totally forgot you did tell me that Heart, its great to know. I love to hear success stories about didelphys! It seems to be that the majority of people with this only have one kidney.

Its just so rare didelphys and I feel that I need to be my own advocate and research as much as I can about it. The consultant that done my hysteroscopy said that he only seen a woman with didelphys 7 years ago but she did have 4 kids , then he never seen anyone again until 2 weeks before he seen me. Strange he said as he got another referral for a woman and then me!


----------



## Fitmomma

Hi ladies! 
I am new to this thread but it sounds like you all have become close and helped each other which is exactly what I need right now. I have had two mc and I am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant again. I am so nervous that I will mc again that I try not to think about being pregnant. I even had a dream last night that I was told that I will mc this one too and now I am even more scared. Help! What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Fitmomma and congrats on your new pregnancy. 

*What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?*

I'm not sure any of us have found the magic answer to this question. That's why we started this thread. Being PAL after recurrent losses is extremely difficult. We all know too well what it is like to get bad news. We've all gotten that bad news more than once. It's so hard to be positive about a new pregnancy after having such heartache. To be honest with you, I didn't enjoy the first part of pregnancy at all. It was so stressful for me, especially at the stage that you are. It gets easier with each good scan. But I won't say I'm completely enjoying my pregnancy. I've had a lot of scares throughout the pregnancy (bleeding, being told my cervix might be incompetent, being put on bed rest) that I'm constantly worried. Even in the 3rd trimester, I still have a hard time believing I'm actually going to have a baby. But it does get better. Being able to hear her heartbeat helped me tremendously. I highly recommend getting a Doppler when you are further along. Getting weekly scans in the first trimester helped me as well. Now feeling her all the time is very reassuring.

I think the only way to get through this is to take it day by day. Try not to think too much about the future. Focus on today being a good day. If you aren't bleeding, cramping heavily, or having other bad symptoms, then it's a good day. Also just talking to others like us can be of great help. There are quite a few women in the early stages of pregnancy on this thread right now. I know they'll be able to support you. As will the rest of us. But sometimes I think it's easier to get support from those who are at a similar gestation. We're all here to support you. I hope you jump in and make yourself comfortable.


----------



## filipenko32

Fitmomma said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am new to this thread but it sounds like you all have become close and helped each other which is exactly what I need right now. I have had two mc and I am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant again. I am so nervous that I will mc again that I try not to think about being pregnant. I even had a dream last night that I was told that I will mc this one too and now I am even more scared. Help! What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?

Hi fit momma! Everything heart said i would say too, it is certainly not easy. I am 5 weeks (nearly) 2 days too after 4 mc's so I thought we could.....symptom spot together!!!! :haha:. My biggest obsession at the moment is whether mild dull period ache kind of cramps are something I should be having more of because it's a sign of bean growing. Have you felt anything like that this time? I have heard that either is normal (no cramping or cramping) from my friends on here who are now successful on here but I still obsess :wacko:. Sorry for your losses I hope this is your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just thought I would share a pic of our newest graduate. This is my rainbow baby Alyssa Rose!
 



Attached Files:







558698_3923249970204_1548241255_3381678_1307570116_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## puppycat

Oh Mon she is gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Awwwwww mon she is amazingly cute and beautiful you must be over the moon! Beautiful name too! Xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Mon...she is absolutely beautiful :cloud9::cloud9:

Welcome to the thread FitMomma....Our resident counselor Heart pretty much summed it up like no one else could!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mon- Beautiful, simply beautiful! Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Mon she's gorgeous. I looked at all of the pics in your journal and the one you posted here was my favorite. She's delicious!


----------



## sara1

ARRRRRRRGGGGGGG!!!!! Just had a huge post erased!:brat::brat:

Ok. Round 2

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Mon she's absolutely adorable! Congratualtions:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Just-:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: awesome scan news! You must be over the moon. 
My doctor has recommended that I stay on the progesterone but at a reduced dose. I currently take 200mg 4x a day. I will reduce to 200mg twice a day after my NT scan and then 100mg 2x a day from 16 weeks. He said that it helps to keep the uterus "calm" (whatever that means). he also said he has no reservations whatsoever about keeping me on it and that there is no risk of the birth defects/damage to the baby. Of course then he also said it was my choice and that he didn't feel as if I couldn't have a perfectly successful pregnancy without it, but that is was insurance. I haven't had a chance to discuss it with Dh yet but I'm leaning towards staying on it. 

Fili- I had super early baby bloat as well. I put it down to the steroids. My doctor said it's water retention and that when I go off them (starting Saturday :happydance:) I will begin to see a difference.

Fitmomma- Welcome and Congratulations on your BFP. I hope this is your sticky bean! I'm afraid as the others have said early pregnancy is a particularly difficult time for PAL ladies. We all obsess over everything, but if nothing else we do manage to support each other through our anxieties. Do you have an early scan scheduled?


----------



## heart tree

Sara, the progesterone helps keep the uterus from contracting. Contractions can make the cervix shorten and dilate. That's a main reason it is used for incompetent cervixes. That's been one of the concerns with my pregnancy. I've had contractions since I was 20 weeks. Luckily it hasn't had an effect on my cervix.


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies - Just got back from driving. Some days I feel like I am never going to get it, today was one of those. Geesh! Anyway. I just measured, I am 39" including belly button. 

Mon- She's darling! Thanks for the pics.

Davies - Look at our squashes! I, like Heart I am very happy to be seeing the back of the eggplant! ha ha! I can't believe we only have 2 more after this. Eeek!

Fili- That test looks amazing! 

Mrskg - Sending hugs to you x


I know I missed so many people, hope the rest of you are feeling good and positive today. :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, Been reading about all the progesterone stuff and I have beeen seriously debating it the last few days. I am actually leaning towards starting to wean. I have scoured the internet for stories of women that have m/c after 12 weeks because of stopping progesterone and I haven't found anything conclusive. I almost want to get off it because I am stressing out ALL the time about something going wrong with the pregnancy and if I wean off then I can wait til my 14+5 appt and know all is well. If I'm still on it at my 14+5 appt, then I have to worry that much longer until my next scan (17 1/2 weeks or so)! Does this make sense to anyone? 

Mon- She is adorable!!! Nothing puts a smile on my face quite like a newborn baby!!! :D


----------



## tuckie27

Justkeeptryin- My cousin's wife has a double womb and they have a healthy 3 year old daughter :)


----------



## daviess3

Mon she is gorgeous massive congrats was birth ok? xxx
Croy 29 weeks scary!! xx 
welcome fitmama congrats xx


----------



## puppycat

Check these out!

Hope it works!


----------



## Fitmomma

filipenko32 said:


> Fitmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I am new to this thread but it sounds like you all have become close and helped each other which is exactly what I need right now. I have had two mc and I am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant again. I am so nervous that I will mc again that I try not to think about being pregnant. I even had a dream last night that I was told that I will mc this one too and now I am even more scared. Help! What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?
> 
> Hi fit momma! Everything heart said i would say too, it is certainly not easy. I am 5 weeks (nearly) 2 days too after 4 mc's so I thought we could.....symptom spot together!!!! :haha:. My biggest obsession at the moment is whether mild dull period ache kind of cramps are something I should be having more of because it's a sign of bean growing. Have you felt anything like that this time? I have heard that either is normal (no cramping or cramping) from my friends on here who are now successful on here but I still obsess :wacko:. Sorry for your losses I hope this is your forever baby :hugs:Click to expand...

I am very sorry for your losses. I hope this is your sticky bean too! 
I would love to symptom spot with you! I have had quite a bit of the period aches but more so last week than this week. My boobs are only a little sore which is strange to me because last time they hurt so bad by this time. I feel feverish (without fever, just achy and headache) and have slight nausea on and off through out the day. Oh and of course very tired...always! 
What other symptoms do you have? Are they any different this time?


----------



## croydongirl

tuckie - my doc had me stay on progesterone until 14 weeks just to be sure. After that it won't effect the viability unless you have a short cervix or something else that they could see at a scan. But after the first tri the placenta has taken over sustaining the pregnancy itself. 
I know you will make the right decision for your bubs :) And I am sure everything will be fine.

Fitmama - Welcome and wishing you all the best. It is such a scary time, you are in very good company here with some ladies at similar stages as you. You can all compare symptoms as they come and go and I hope you will feel the support that i did from making this transition to pregnancy. Everything you are feeling and every fear you are having is totally normal, or as we say here, "PAL normal"!


----------



## Fitmomma

heart tree said:


> Welcome Fitmomma and congrats on your new pregnancy.
> 
> *What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?*
> 
> I'm not sure any of us have found the magic answer to this question. That's why we started this thread. Being PAL after recurrent losses is extremely difficult. We all know too well what it is like to get bad news. We've all gotten that bad news more than once. It's so hard to be positive about a new pregnancy after having such heartache. To be honest with you, I didn't enjoy the first part of pregnancy at all. It was so stressful for me, especially at the stage that you are. It gets easier with each good scan. But I won't say I'm completely enjoying my pregnancy. I've had a lot of scares throughout the pregnancy (bleeding, being told my cervix might be incompetent, being put on bed rest) that I'm constantly worried. Even in the 3rd trimester, I still have a hard time believing I'm actually going to have a baby. But it does get better. Being able to hear her heartbeat helped me tremendously. I highly recommend getting a Doppler when you are further along. Getting weekly scans in the first trimester helped me as well. Now feeling her all the time is very reassuring.
> 
> I think the only way to get through this is to take it day by day. Try not to think too much about the future. Focus on today being a good day. If you aren't bleeding, cramping heavily, or having other bad symptoms, then it's a good day. Also just talking to others like us can be of great help. There are quite a few women in the early stages of pregnancy on this thread right now. I know they'll be able to support you. As will the rest of us. But sometimes I think it's easier to get support from those who are at a similar gestation. We're all here to support you. I hope you jump in and make yourself comfortable.

Thank you so much for your kind words. It's nice to have women to talk to with similar experiences. Cross your fingers for a sticky bean!
Congratulations on your pregnancy. I wish you a very healthy and happy baby and a great delivery!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome fitmomma. The most upsetting thing for md being PAL's is that I've never been able to fully enjoy my pregnancy. I always have barriers and milestones in place...... Ie, if I can make it to 7 weeks I'll be ok, if I can make it to 12 weeks I'll be ok, when I hear the heartbeat for the first time I'll be ok. When I get to 20 weeks and I'm told he's ok I'll relax. When I make it to V day I'll relax. My latest one was getting to third tri but guess what, im still not fully comfortable and relaxed!!! Now I'm worrying about the birth :dohh: I've come to realise that I'm not a normal pregnant lady but I am a PAL normal pregnant lady!!!! I counteract the negativity with allowing myself to fully bond with my little boy. When I feel him kick and roll around in there i allow myself to feel the total joy. I have three children who aren't rainbow babies and I spent a lot of my pregnancy complaining about them kicking me while I was sleeping or hiccuping and waking me up and the fact I couldn't have a drink for nine months or do what my friends were doing!! 
Being PAL is completely different. I'm never happier than when I'm lying on my bed feeling him kick me or watching my growing bump and how my body is changing. It makes it all worth while.

Mon, she is absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## filipenko32

Pretty much the same as you but my cramps have gone now. My boobs are more sore than they have ever been but the sickness is much much less Than ever:dohh: hardly at all, just mild bouts! I got the fever feeling i know what you mean. Have you had cramping today? xx




Fitmomma said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I am new to this thread but it sounds like you all have become close and helped each other which is exactly what I need right now. I have had two mc and I am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant again. I am so nervous that I will mc again that I try not to think about being pregnant. I even had a dream last night that I was told that I will mc this one too and now I am even more scared. Help! What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?
> 
> Hi fit momma! Everything heart said i would say too, it is certainly not easy. I am 5 weeks (nearly) 2 days too after 4 mc's so I thought we could.....symptom spot together!!!! :haha:. My biggest obsession at the moment is whether mild dull period ache kind of cramps are something I should be having more of because it's a sign of bean growing. Have you felt anything like that this time? I have heard that either is normal (no cramping or cramping) from my friends on here who are now successful on here but I still obsess :wacko:. Sorry for your losses I hope this is your forever baby :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your losses. I hope this is your sticky bean too!
> I would love to symptom spot with you! I have had quite a bit of the period aches but more so last week than this week. My boobs are only a little sore which is strange to me because last time they hurt so bad by this time. I feel feverish (without fever, just achy and headache) and have slight nausea on and off through out the day. Oh and of course very tired...always!
> What other symptoms do you have? Are they any different this time?Click to expand...


----------



## Fitmomma

Embo78 said:


> Welcome fitmomma. The most upsetting thing for md being PAL's is that I've never been able to fully enjoy my pregnancy. I always have barriers and milestones in place...... Ie, if I can make it to 7 weeks I'll be ok, if I can make it to 12 weeks I'll be ok, when I hear the heartbeat for the first time I'll be ok. When I get to 20 weeks and I'm told he's ok I'll relax. When I make it to V day I'll relax. My latest one was getting to third tri but guess what, im still not fully comfortable and relaxed!!! Now I'm worrying about the birth :dohh: I've come to realise that I'm not a normal pregnant lady but I am a PAL normal pregnant lady!!!! I counteract the negativity with allowing myself to fully bond with my little boy. When I feel him kick and roll around in there i allow myself to feel the total joy. I have three children who aren't rainbow babies and I spent a lot of my pregnancy complaining about them kicking me while I was sleeping or hiccuping and waking me up and the fact I couldn't have a drink for nine months or do what my friends were doing!!
> Being PAL is completely different. I'm never happier than when I'm lying on my bed feeling him kick me or watching my growing bump and how my body is changing. It makes it all worth while.
> 
> Mon, she is absolutely gorgeous :)

That is exactly how I feel. I keep telling myself when I get to 8 weeks I can relax a bit and when I get to 12 weeks I will be able to enjoy the pregnancy completely...we'll see. :winkwink:


----------



## Fitmomma

Oops! Disregard the link below. I guess I didn't put the tracker thing in the right place. Where do I copy and paste it into?


----------



## filipenko32

You need to go to edit signature Hun and paste it in there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mon what a beautiful picture. Your baby girl is gorgeous, congratulations. 
I've kept away today, horrible, horrible wobbly week. I want my f***ing symptoms back!!!!!


----------



## Fitmomma

filipenko32 said:


> You need to go to edit signature Hun and paste it in there.

Thanks! I finally figured it out. :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrsmigg, :hugs: I'm with ya! I wanna feel soooo I'll and it's just not happening!


----------



## Fitmomma

filipenko32 said:


> Pretty much the same as you but my cramps have gone now. My boobs are more sore than they have ever been but the sickness is much much less Than ever:dohh: hardly at all, just mild bouts! I got the fever feeling i know what you mean. Have you had cramping today? xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I am new to this thread but it sounds like you all have become close and helped each other which is exactly what I need right now. I have had two mc and I am 5 weeks 2 days pregnant again. I am so nervous that I will mc again that I try not to think about being pregnant. I even had a dream last night that I was told that I will mc this one too and now I am even more scared. Help! What have you all done to get over it and just enjoy being pregnant?
> 
> Hi fit momma! Everything heart said i would say too, it is certainly not easy. I am 5 weeks (nearly) 2 days too after 4 mc's so I thought we could.....symptom spot together!!!! :haha:. My biggest obsession at the moment is whether mild dull period ache kind of cramps are something I should be having more of because it's a sign of bean growing. Have you felt anything like that this time? I have heard that either is normal (no cramping or cramping) from my friends on here who are now successful on here but I still obsess :wacko:. Sorry for your losses I hope this is your forever baby :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am very sorry for your losses. I hope this is your sticky bean too!
> I would love to symptom spot with you! I have had quite a bit of the period aches but more so last week than this week. My boobs are only a little sore which is strange to me because last time they hurt so bad by this time. I feel feverish (without fever, just achy and headache) and have slight nausea on and off through out the day. Oh and of course very tired...always!
> What other symptoms do you have? Are they any different this time?Click to expand...Click to expand...

No cramping lately. For me, the cramping was more week 4 than 5. It's more so the dull period ache but even those have become less and less. I'm glad the fever feeling isn't just me. I never had it with my last ones so I wasn't sure if that was normal or not... but then again there are no "normal" pregnancy symptoms. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Edited - To prove I am better than you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pups where did you find this conversation? Who is this girl?


----------



## puppycat

In his FB messages :( she's someone he used to go to school with apparently, I don't know her, never met her


----------



## Embo78

It does get 'easier' over time fitmomma. It's just like heart said, one day at a time.
Before you know you'll be saying whoooah! I'm due in a few weeks!! Second tri absolutely flew by for me! First tri was awful. Every day felt like a week and I'm pretty sure third tri might start slowing down again!


----------



## sara1

Puppy- :saywhat:


----------



## croydongirl

where did you find that?
I would be really upset if I found something like that. Do you know if it was recent?


----------



## Embo78

Sorry pups only just seen that.
Sounds like harmless flirting to me. They're reminiscing about school I presume. Obviously no one would like to read that but I really do see it as harmless.
Is that all there was? No more contact? Have you spoken to G about it?


----------



## sara1

I'm confused. When did this exchange take place? Have you confronted him?


----------



## puppycat

It was beginning of April - there's a few small conversations in there but nothing more than chit chat besides this one. I just feel so sick :(

I read a post about a girl's hubbie sending naked pics of himself to another girl so naturally you think hmmmm let's check, never expecting to find anything :cry:


----------



## croydongirl

This is NOT to excuse ANY thing, flirting like that is wrong for sure, but I think we can all get lost in who were were in high school. Have you talked to him about it? Maybe he regrets that he let himself get carried away and say some of those stupid things. 

If she saw that he is married on his facebook then shame on her too for saying the things she did.


----------



## puppycat

Gareth's out atm, he has a bike meeting. I don't know what to say. Flirting yes, I see it as that but I didn't think he would ever do that :( I just don't know what to think tbh


----------



## puppycat

She's married too!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh pups :hugs: now I can imagine reading that for the first time was quite shocking and your heart was racing. Mine would be. Tbh I wouldn't be happy at all if my hubby had that kind of conversation on his fb, I would be pretty shaken up. HOWEVER it could well be a bit of harmless flirting / banter between old school friends??? I don't like the flirty element at all though. Do they ever see one another? Have they had any conversations since?


----------



## Embo78

Croy, you put it so much better than me but that's exactly what I meant!
I'm totally ashamed of myself for this but a few years ago I did something quite similar with an old boyfriend from school. Nothing sexual but defo flirting. I got caught up and felt like a 15 year old again :blush: I realised that it was unfair to Gav who I'm completely devoted to btw and quickly ended the conversation and removed him from my friend list. I'm sure Gav would've been very upset with me just as you should be with G. 

Hope you're ok pups :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I have bad heartburn now :saywhat: I feel like nausea heartburn is surging every 5 minutes, anyone else had that at 5 weeks?


----------



## hopeful23456

pups- does seem like harmless flirting, i don't like the sweet dreams part but i'm like that...does he know you saw it?

fitmamma- welcome and congrats! heart said it best and I'm glad you have girls to symptom spot with too. are you in the states or uk?

justkeep - i don't have any kidney issues...i have read about that though

mon - she is gorgeous!!!! 

my scan went great but get this: and heart - you will feel so much better I think about your cervix?

my cervix went from 2.8-3.0/3.2 or whatever it's been hanging around at to 2.0 -2.4 today. Dr said it's fine, isn't worried at all (which you know i love my dr who is also my RE and removed my septum so she knows her stuff). plus my fetal fibronectin test is always negative.
she said if it gets below 2, we'll talk about it and the nurse practitioner has told me before that they want it above 1.5 at this stage.
also had the biophysical profile again, babies are practice breathing again and kicking all over, baby girl sucking her hand.
hooked up to the monitors that check each heartbeat and my uterus to see if there are any contractions i can't feel - i didn't have any (and haven't had any contractions this whole time). i stay on that machine for 20 mins.

so it was a good appt, just hoping my cervix is the same or a little longer next week for my own sanity :)


----------



## sara1

This is tough. Personally I don't believe in 'harmless' flirting, not because I think it will necessarily lead anywhere, but because it can be hurtful to your spouse, as is the case here. I think you have to bring it up. Even if it's just to tell him that although you trust him, this kind of behaviour, however innocent, is hurtful to you. The reality is that it's probably nothing, but it will eat at you if you don't address it


----------



## Embo78

Fili you're gonna have a baby with a full head of hair! Or so the myth would have you believe!
I'm going to have a bald baby because I've only had a couple of bad heartburn moments so far!! (hope I haven't just tempted fate!!)


----------



## Fitmomma

hopeful23456 said:


> pups- does seem like harmless flirting, i don't like the sweet dreams part but i'm like that...does he know you saw it?
> 
> fitmamma- welcome and congrats! heart said it best and I'm glad you have girls to symptom spot with too. are you in the states or uk?
> 
> justkeep - i don't have any kidney issues...i have read about that though
> 
> mon - she is gorgeous!!!!
> 
> my scan went great but get this: and heart - you will feel so much better I think about your cervix?
> 
> my cervix went from 2.8-3.0/3.2 or whatever it's been hanging around at to 2.0 -2.4 today. Dr said it's fine, isn't worried at all (which you know i love my dr who is also my RE and removed my septum so she knows her stuff). plus my fetal fibronectin test is always negative.
> she said if it gets below 2, we'll talk about it and the nurse practitioner has told me before that they want it above 1.5 at this stage.
> also had the biophysical profile again, babies are practice breathing again and kicking all over, baby girl sucking her hand.
> hooked up to the monitors that check each heartbeat and my uterus to see if there are any contractions i can't feel - i didn't have any (and haven't had any contractions this whole time). i stay on that machine for 20 mins.
> 
> so it was a good appt, just hoping my cervix is the same or a little longer next week for my own sanity :)

Thanks! Its nice to have all this support. 
I am from the states. How about you?
Congrats on the twins! That is so exciting!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies as promised here is my scan pic from today

https://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8053/p1040364gf.jpg


----------



## sara1

:happydance:Fantastic news Hopeful!!!!!! Any pics?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think it's flirting - started by her and he has got caught up in the moment. I obviously don't know either of you so it's impossible for me to pass judgement but my thoughts from what I have read is that he has been lead into a bit of flirting by her, has gone along with it for a bit of fun, would probably be mortified if he knew you had read it, and needs bollocking for being so daft.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just- gorgeous scan pic!!!
Oh and Hopeful fab results!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I am glad your appointment went well, I read earlier you posted you were going so I was waiting to hear. I love the image in my mind of your little girl sucking her hand :cloud9: I'm glad you passed all your tests, you must be so excited especially when you see them :cloud9: :cloud: so happy for you xxx


----------



## Embo78

Great news hopeful :)

Just, I love your pic :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. Fili you got it in one, my heart was pounding as I read it and I felt sick. Now my stomach is in knots and I just feel numb.

The thing is he obviously had a thing for her in the past, many years ago, but he won't let me talk to my friend who lives 2 streets away who I dated in college - double standards?

I will definitely mention it, I have to.

There's little back and fores on both their walls in the same flirty context. Nothing huge but going back to last year. I need this to stop.


----------



## sara1

Fantastic. Pic Just:cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Wonderful scan picture just keep!!! You must be over the moon! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Pups, he needs to know exactly how it made you feel when you read that and for it to have been a continuing theme is bang outta order :growlmad: a one off is more forgivable IMO.

Where's our relationship guru when we need her??? HEARTY WE NEED YOU!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pups you do need it to stop. I would have felt sick too.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Mon..such a beautiful baby :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck pups I hope you sort this out :hugs: 
Em I will take a baldy or a hairy baby, anything just give me one!!!!!! :hissy: xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh this sick heartburn thing is a new symptom! Love a new symptom! I have stuffed myself today though. Is it dangerous to eat too many salty things, all I want is salt and seasoning on everything... I am drinking lots of water tho


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Em, I was working! Just finished and am catching up.

Puppy, I really don&#8217;t know what to think about this. It would upset me too. Even &#8220;harmless&#8221; flirting can be hurtful. You want your husband flirting with you, not some other woman, even if it doesn&#8217;t go any further than that. At the same time, I would hope you could trust that it was just a conversation where they were getting caught up in the past, and that it has nothing to do with the present. The fact that it was all on FB, and public (I&#8217;m assuming it was a public conversation?) leads me to believe it was nothing. If it was a private message, that might be a little harder to discuss. He might be upset that you were reading his messages. I once decided to read a boyfriend&#8217;s journal and found out he cheated on me in the very beginning of our relationship. I confronted him, but he was angry with me for disrespecting his privacy. It was an awful mess. I don&#8217;t think you&#8217;ll be able to keep this to yourself. It will eat you up inside. When you do talk to him, try to stay calm. That will help him to be more open with you.

Tuckie, if you feel ready to wean, you should. You are on such a low dose that I have a feeling your placenta has already taken over. I also planned my wean around a scan. It gave me peace of mind to know things were still fine after I weaned.

Fili, my nausea didn&#8217;t kick in until 6 weeks and even then it wasn&#8217;t every day. It&#8217;s so stressful when they go away! Same with you MrsM. Hang in there honey. They&#8217;ll be back. 

Fitmomma, nice tickers!

Hopeful, I don&#8217;t feel better that your cervix got shorter. I want yours to stay the same as mine. But I&#8217;m glad they still feel ok about it. Did they tell you to rest more? Would they consider progesterone at this point? I guess if you did progesterone you couldn&#8217;t do the FFN test though. Yay for the perfect 29 week babies! It&#8217;s so amazing that you&#8217;ll meet them in 2 months!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Heart, it was all done through private messaging :(


----------



## heart tree

Ok, so that's going to make it much more touchy. Have you thought about how you are going to justify reading his private messages?


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - just wanted you to know your cervix is nice and long :) i'm fine with the length, guess that is what happens. I'm measuring between 33-34 weeks fundal height. I asked if i should rest more? she said no, i'm fine (but she knows i don't do alot of stuff anyway). just said keep any shopping trips to an hour and just to not be out and about all day long.


----------



## puppycat

My opening line (in my head) is 'I need you to do me a favour, I need you to stop flirting with Katharine on FB and anywhere else you might be doing it'

I haven't got any further than that because I know I'll break down but I don't know what his response will be


----------



## hopeful23456

just - did I tell you that's a great scan pic?

sara - i have a couple of pics but they are hard to see. 

oh - I just remembered the nurse said they just tried out 3D ultrasound machines! they are going to get 4 of them. she hopes they are in place so I can get a 3D but who knows how long it takes to get them there and ready to go. I would love a 3d pic though!


----------



## hopeful23456

puppy - conversations like that make me so nervous, haven't had to have one with DH but have with boyfriends in the past. we are all here for you and let us know how it goes. again, sounds like just flirting which is good. 

one of my friends caught her hubby cheating on her on fb - she got a divorce (he was definitely cheating though, it was obvious to tell it wasn't just flirting)...


----------



## puppycat

He just got home


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, in all honesty, that's going to put him on the defensive. He's bound to get angry. I can see this escalating pretty quickly. Might you start with something like, I know I shouldn't have done this, but I had a hormonal moment where I got scared about a story I read and decided to read your FB message. I ran across the flirtatious one with Katharine and it really bothered me. I know it probably meant nothing but I need this to stop. It just hurts my feelings. 

I think that you have to take some responsibility. He's bound to put it back in your face that you were snooping. You need to admit that it was something you shouldn't have done to try and de-escalate the issue.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pups I hope it goes well and you can be rest assured it was harmless, heart has some very wise words there :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Girls there are pictures of a handsome naked waiter on my journal if you fancy a giggle!! Real photos!https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fter-4-soggy-cake-mixtures-12-months-186.html


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls.

Well I was crying before he walked in the door but he didn't deny it he said he was sorry and said 'you know i'd never cheat on you' I said I thought I did. I couldn't stop crying but he apologised and I feel better now that he knows I saw it.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's good pups, and he was obviously not defensive at all so it shows he's completely innocent really. :hugs: I agree with mrs migg that SHE was more of a minx than him and he was a bit sucked in but doesn't make it right. Glad you said something.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls on a more serious note (than the waiter) mrskg has started bleeding now, I'm getting really down about this, do you think she might still be ok? She is not hopeful at all, sometimes we just know ourselves don't we? It's so not fair :nope: :cry:


----------



## tuckie27

Puppy- This might be a little late now, but it seemed to me that she was definitely the instigator in that convo. It seemed to me like she was baiting him and he was probably flattered. Not that a married man flirting is acceptable, but I think men are suscpetible to flattery, especially coming from an "old flame". I would have been really hurt too though. :hugs: 

Heart- Thanks for your input on the prog, I think I will start weaning. 

Hopeful- Glad you got to see your LOs! 

Fili- I've had heartburn non-stop throught this whole pregnancy so far, it is by far my worst symptom. Although I'm not really avoiding certain foods like I should be :p Here's what I made last night: A black bean salad with corn, tomatoes, avocado, onion, garlic, cilantro, a handful of cheese, and 2 limes worth of lime juice! It was worth the heartburn! Haha! Here's a snapshot of it:



Yummmm!


----------



## tuckie27

Justkeeptryin- Congrats on your scan as well! 

Sorry if I missed anyone else! Pregnancy brain! :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmm that looks good tuckie! I would have to add more salt though :blush: then I would gobble it up!


----------



## heart tree

Yay for Gav being so forthcoming and not getting defensive! Tears are always a good approach to disarming a man. I'm sooooo glad it's out in the open now. And in all honesty, there wasn't any indication that he was cheating at all. Phew. All is well in the Puppycat world again!

Fili, I've been worried for Mrskg today too. I had some light bleeding at 5 weeks and more at 9 weeks and all was ok. It was the blood clot in my uterus. But my first bleeding was just a little pink and then my blood at 9 weeks was very dark, old blood. I never had bright red. I will hold onto hope for her though. 

Tuckie, I make a similar dish! Yum! Load up on those Tums. The heartburn was awful for me in the first trimester. It's coming back again and I've read it can be brutal in the 3rd tri.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I am hoping and praying she comes out of this and gets a wonderful surprise at her scan, it can happen! I remember when you were sure you were out at that time (actually it is very harrowing to read over) and look at you now!! Xx


----------



## tuckie27

:hugs: for Mrs K, you're in my thoughts hun 

Fili- My hubby likes to scoop it up with tortilla chips- there's your salt! :p


----------



## Embo78

I'm glad he knows pups. Hopefully now he's aware of how much he's hurt you he won't do that again.

Mrskg, thinking about you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy- I'm so glad your conversation went well. Been there. I know how hurtful it is to read something like that. Glad your man recognized that too. He probably regretted it immediately. Hubby and I have an understanding that I will "snoop" and so will he. We have no secrets, no "privacy" from eachother. We're married, we share our lives, not just part of our lives, all of them. So we never have the "Why were you looking at MY stuff" conversation, there is no MY stuff.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Good news on the progesterone front. Since my dosage was increased the Braxton Hicks have stopped! :happydance: I knew it was too early for them! They were pretty strong and happening way too often, so I'm guessing the low progesterone level was the culprit. They are welcome to come back later, like the 3rd trimester please.


----------



## heart tree

Oops, edit, I meant Gareth, not Gav! :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, i'd crack up without you lot i swear!

Mom2 we know each others passwords, he goes in my handbag, we have both our cards setup on the same paypal, you name it. There's never been secrets which is why it's so weird. 

I still keep crying though. Stupid aren't i!


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, I cried last night when my husband told me that instead of visiting my family (3,000 miles away), they were going to have to start visiting us. I only see them once a year at our annual summer holiday. It's a ritual that I've been doing before I even met him. My family can't afford to all come out and visit me. I cried and cried and cried. I couldn't stop. In all honesty, he'll never get his way on this. I will always visit my family. I compromised by living so far away. It's always been our agreement that our vacations would be used to visit them. He knows that. He didn't mean to make me cry.

Damn pregnancy hormones.


----------



## hopeful23456

Pups- glad he didnt get defensive and you don't have to worry! A little traumatic to go thru though, esp with preg hormones

Tuckie- I want to eat the dish with chips too! Made me hungry! 

Mrskg- hope u r ok :hugs:

Mom2 - glad the bh went away! 

Heart- your words are just amazing- you have such a gift!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies not looking good just feeling a bit numb just now x back killing me an to make matters worse so are my bbs!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh honey, :hugs: 

I haven't had a chance to get back to your journal again today. I'll go right now. Are you getting a scan?


----------



## Mrskg

Think so she said if I was bleeding to call in the morning an they would try fit me in x


----------



## heart tree

Ok good. You need to know one way or the other what's going on. This is such a horrible feeling. I wish you weren't experiencing this anguish again. It's still possible that things are ok, but we all understand how you are feeling right now. It's so hard to be hopeful. I'll be hopeful for you.


----------



## Embo78

Mrskg I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you get a scan tomorrow. The not knowing is pure torture :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

puppycat said:


> Thanks girls, i'd crack up without you lot i swear!
> 
> Mom2 we know each others passwords, he goes in my handbag, we have both our cards setup on the same paypal, you name it. There's never been secrets which is why it's so weird.
> 
> I still keep crying though. Stupid aren't i!

That's great, the way it should be. :thumbup: The tears and the pain will pass. Its hurtful, just let it hurt for a bit. His reaction is a great sign! I don't think he'll make that stupid mistake again. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrskg- :hug: I'm so sorry you're having to go through this! :hugs: Such pain and worry shouldn't have to be felt. I do hope you get in for a scan in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I realized that I am not a normal pregnant lady. Sounds weird to say after 17 weeks, but I just now realized it. This pregnancy is nothing like with my boys. People keep asking me if I want a boy or girl and all I can say is, "Alive, I want alive."
Someone said to me, "I bet you'd just be happy with healthy." and I said, "I'd be happy with alive, healthy would be a bonus." That's not a normal thing to say. I never thought that with any of my boys. I was always sure they were healthy, and hoping they'd have green eyes or blonde hair, or be a girl. My biggest fear with my first baby was that he'd be ugly! Can you believe that? I actually worried about my baby being ugly! 

I guess I'm PAL normal now.


----------



## Embo78

Sounds pretty pal normal to me mom :thumbup: I love being pal normal!! Makes me feel special :haha:


----------



## sara1

Mrskg- We all know how scared you must be. I'm hoping that this is something else, like a small clot passing. We are all holding your hand today! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Puppy- I'm so glad you got everything out in the open and that he didn't deny it or get defensive. Open communication is really the only good policy here... and you can't get much more open than tears. Even when you know everything is ok, the tension and stress of it all can make you cry. I cry constantly!

Heart- I know exactly how you feel about annual family trips. I am very very protective of my trips to the States, and it's one of the few things I'm very inflexible about. If dh can't make it I understand, but I go at least once a year, no exceptions. Last year we decided we wouldn't go at Thanksgiving because we were ttc and it was right in the middle of ov and there was no way Alex could get the time just then- I was a wreck, even though I had been to Phoenix to help my sister in September, I was very upset about it (and I did actually get pregnant that cycle). It's one of the reasons i'm so excited that my dr cleared me to travel. Assuming everything goes well at my NT scan I'm going to wait till August when Alex will be in China and then spend 3 weeks fat and pregnant in the muggy NY heat:0 
Oh, and I found someone who will give me the MaterniT21 test... I'll do it in August unless my numbers come back high risk- otherwise I'll go in June.

Happy Milestone Day to 
Heart tree
Neversaynever
Petitpas... I can't believe you've less than a week till Ducky!
Tuckie27
and Me... I know it's only 12 weeks but I'm feeling the PMA and officially declaring myself "2ND TRI" :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Mrskg

It's over x digi says not pregnant x I wish you all the luck in the world x I won't be trying again :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MrsK I'm so so sorry. I'm distraught for you :cry:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

*Morning ladies how are you all?

I see we have a baby coming in a weeks time  wow didnt you just get pregnant! 
Took Diva for her first go on a swing yesterday. She loved the park. Shes growing up so fast! 5 months old already! where did the time go! *


----------



## Embo78

Mrskg :cry: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## sara1

:cry::cry::cry: Mrskg I'm so very very sorry. I have no words:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mrs Kg, Im so sorry, its so heartbreaking everytime. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies,

looks like i missed tons last night.

first of all mrskg im so sorry, my heart breaks for you. i hope that you are not in too much pain and that it is over quickly. you are in my thoughts today.

puppy - sorry i missed the drama last night. looks like its all sorted now. im glad you managed to have a civilised convo with him and got it out in the open. i would have been livid too, its horrible reading things like that (been there myself) but it definitely sounded like a bit of flirting (although still obviously not acceptable) rather than anything more. i think he truly realised he had gone too far after hence the no more messages. i hope you are ok sweetie.

mon - your little girl is a stunner! congrats!

fili - i had a massive bloat early on, i had put on about 5lb by 7-8 weeks and then by 12 weeks i weighed again and had only put on 3lb so i think a lot of it is water.

mrs m - try not to worry - i didnt have many symptoms the whole of the first tri, no sickness or anything. some people are just lucky! when is your first scan again?

great news hopeful! love the scan pic just!

hi to everyone else, embo, nsn, kellie, davies, croy, mom2, heart, tuckie, sara, jenny, tracie etc etc. this group is huge now i love it!!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh and happy milestones everyone!!!!

Heart tree
Neversaynever
Petitpas
Sara1
Tuckie27

sara, i felt like i had hit a huge milestone reaching 12 weeks so congrats!!!

and tuckie - welcome to second tri young lady!!!! whoohoooooooo

x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrskg I'm so so sorry, thinking of you xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps did you feel dog tired in the beginning? I am sooooo tired today and I've had enough sleep. I have to keep moving doing all the housework or I'll sleep!


----------



## pink80

Mrskg I'm so sorry xx


----------



## Tasha

I am reading everything you all write girls. I am just so sorry for mrskg. 

Tuckie I think 12 weeks will always feel like a huge milestone for parl girls. Happy 2nd tri day :dance:

Can I ask if any of you in here had the biopsy for NKC done? I wrote a thread in the miscarriage section but I dont know if there is anyone on the forum who had this testing done.


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha I'm not completely sure but lexi might have had the biopsy I seem to remember she did with prof q. Personally I went for the bloods with dr s. Xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you fili. I am having the biopsy because Professor Brosens is my old professor who got me past the early miscarriage stage with Riley Rae and he works with Professor Q, they run the implantation clinic together. Now I trust him but I dont trust medical professionals in general (sure you know my history of both my girls dying because of medical negligence) so I am terrified, I know it is a tiny procedure that they do all the time but for someone who has a fear of doctors it will be tough, add to that the time I have to build this up in my head and I worry that I am going to get too scared and change my mind.


----------



## petitpas

Mrskg, I am so sorry for what you are going through now. Thinking of you and Mrkg :hugs:



Tasha, I set up a thread a while ago for us nkcell ladies. You can see who went with which doctor on there:
babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-after-loss/713725-steroid-junkies-perfectly-unscientific-medical-trial.html

Hi everyone! I freaked out a bit yesterday after my consultant called and moved my c-section forward by a day. I can't believe it that this time next week I'll have been a mummy for a day already! :shock:

Happy milestone day to all my Friday ladies :kiss:


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Bumps did you feel dog tired in the beginning? I am sooooo tired today and I've had enough sleep. I have to keep moving doing all the housework or I'll sleep!

not really, but then overall i think i have been quite lucky. i havent had tons of symptoms. but i think this is definately a good symptom in general. take it easy x


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much Pip :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

So exciting Pip that this time time week you'll be a mum. Watching your pregnancy progress I feel like its flown by altho you may feel differently.


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck next week pip cant wait to see your baby son xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Mrskg I'm so so sorry xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pip I can't believe you are going to be a mummy so soon!!
I have been to the doctor this morning. I had a total loss of symptoms for two days and I was getting myself in such a state I couldn't eat. I know realistically sickness comes and goes but my head was fried. Anyway the doc has managed to wangle me a scan in the morning at 8.15. Ironically a bit of sickness has come back now but it's a lot milder than it was. So now I have to prepare myself for a scan tomorrow. I'm scared.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrsmigg, I got scared reading you had a scan tomorrow, scans just fill me with utter dread. Sorry that is not helping! Im so glad you are getting one though as I think you are really struggling as am I! I couldn't wait longer than 7 weeks I'd want to know either way so i could deal with it. Will be hoping and praying for you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Mrskg :cry::cry::cry: I'm so so sorry hun....it's just not right or fair and it sucks. No words....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Heart- I know you will stand your ground on this one. Don't start giving up things you've always done, but you know that already! :hugs:

MrsM- good luck on your scan, I know things will be fab!

Pip- OMG!!! I can't wait for little Ducky pics!!!

Fili- you are making me so jealous. The few things I had going for me have since gone, so..... :(

Happy Milestone Day!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. I thought I was going to be able to hang on but once my symptoms dropped I was a nervous wreck. I'm terrified but I need to know.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos what has gone?


----------



## filipenko32

Amos my boobs are not as sore today :wacko: god I hate this waiting game! :growlmad:
Pip that is SO exciting, I get goosebumps thinking about you finally being a mummy!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Well, the first week my boobs were full and heavy, now they've actually shrunk. I was bloated so much I couldn't fit in my pants comfortably, now I'm back in them with room. I've never been tired, so I can't say I have more energy, but I have lots of energy. I have nothing else going on....


----------



## sara1

MrsMig- I know you're scared, but I'm super psyched you're having a scan tomorrow!! You're going to be over the moon, I just know it!

Amos-The steroids play a major roll in all those symptoms- especially the boobs... Mine were never really sore at all. :hugs:

Fili- By 6 weeks I was completely knackered all the time!


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - it's the roids!!! my hcg and progesterone were though the roof with my boobs not really sore and seemed to get smaller early on. (I know, I keep telling you this ;) 

happy milestone day!
Heart tree - squash day!
Neversaynever
Petitpas
Sara1
Tuckie27 - happy second tri day! the time has flown by!

mrskc - :hugs: :hugs: so sorry, it is SO heartbreaking, i'm so happy you have your daughters and who knows, you still could get preg in the future, even if you aren't trying 

tracie - that is precious, i can't believe it's been 5 months already!

hi round2! I see you in here, you are pretty far along too aren't you?

pip - 6 days!!!!! wow, you are so close, i can't wait for pics and like heart said, to find out his name!

heart - i bet DH will come around, maybe he's just scared to travel with the baby?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful, your post keeps helping me too, I keep forgetting I'm on the Roids! Amos are you on 40mg like me? 
Sara thanks :hugs: xx


----------



## hopeful23456

fili - glad to help! when is your scan again? any betas before? i can't believe you can wait so long!


----------



## Round2

hopeful23456 said:


> hi round2! I see you in here, you are pretty far along too aren't you?

Hiya Hopeful - too tired to keep up with this thread so I just read when I get the chance! I'm doing well thanks. Due in 6 weeks, but probably getting induced in 4 weeks. Congrats on the girl and boy. Best of both worlds!


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- I'm only on 20 and self diagnosed at that...my doc doesn't believe in nk cells!


----------



## filipenko32

hopeful23456 said:


> fili - glad to help! when is your scan again? any betas before? i can't believe you can wait so long!

I don't do betas Hun I can't stand the stress of them, I'd rather pregnancy test myself to death instead!! My scan is on 27th may when I will be 6 weeks 6 days so I will know that day whether this is a mc. I refuse to have one earlier as I've had 4 ectopic scares now to add to the stress and none were ectopic it was just too early / growth stunted to see anything. 
I really appreciate you and the other girls helping all the time and not forgetting what it's like and that it's impossible to stop worrying until that 1st scan! You always help me time and time again and I am sure I ask you the same things twice and you even jump into help when not directly asked always!!! so thank-you Hun as I am quite sure you have your own concerns too :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd just like to echo what Fili said.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: amos x please try not to worry about no symptoms x i had them an didnt do me much good x everyone is different my friend just had a baby an the only thing pregnant about her was her bump she had the easiest pregnancy ive ever seen no symptoms at all x


----------



## Mrskg

i'll echo too x you're all amazing xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

And look at you back here helping mrskg when you must be grieving yourself so you're amazing too :hugs: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Amos the 20mg are still string enough to make a difference. I think pip was on 25mg and not 40 like me and her boobs were affected in a non-pregnant way too, deflated funny shaped as I remember?? Xx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks fili x if i cant have hope for myself im sure as hell gonna have it for everyone else x cant give up on hope xxx


----------



## jenny25

Amos don't worry about symptoms I had next too nothing not even sore boobs xxx


----------



## petitpas

Oh yes, my boobs were shrunken and droopy. So strange! On 25mg, just as fili said.
In pregnancies without the roids they were usually inflated and beautifully round.

I usually found that around 6 weeks things changed for me. Until then I had really sore bbs but they were starting to get used to it and were only sore when I poked well. At the same time, ms hadn't set in or if it had only sporadically... Symptoms-wise, I was best at knowing what was going on at four weeks (bbs) and seven weeks (ms). Wouldn't it be nice if we could sleep through the first few weeks?


MrsM, I'm so glad you are having a scan tomorrow morning. Just one more sleep! You could go to bed early and it will come around faster :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've got to get up at 6 to get there in time so I will definitely be going to bed early!! I'm glad you said that about the boobs because though they have plumped up a bit (bit being the operative word because they were far from great) the tenderness has definitely eased off. I am constantly nudging and prodding them, like Les Dawson doing Cissy and Ada.


----------



## heart tree

Mrskg :cry: I'm so very sorry honey. This isn't how life should be. I know life isn't fair, but this is more unfair than life should be. 

MrsM good luck tomorrow. How far along are you? I know how scary this first scan is. We'll all be holding your hand. 

Amos all I want to do is hug you. PAL after many losses is so damn hard. It's impossible not to doubt. 

Pip, less than a week before your son is here! Eeeeek! So exciting!

Sara 12 weeks is a HUGE milestone!!!

Happy milestones to 

Neversaynever
Petitpas
Sara1
Tuckie27

And me! I'm a squash! 

Thanks to all for the words about my travels. I'm missing my family week this summer because I'm due at that time. I think that's what made me even more emotional. We're thinking about going to a wedding in NY in September when the baby is 6 weeks old. My family will all be there. Tim is worried about money. But he just took a two week trip to Europe. I won't budge on this. As long as the baby can fly, we're going. The wedding is at the Bronx Zoo! Two years ago he didn't come with me to family week. That was fine. But I always go. And so will my daughter. I want her to grow up having summers on Cape Cod like I did. 

Hello to everyone else! Hope it is a good Friday today.


----------



## filipenko32

You hold your ground hearty, the wedding with your daughter and/or Tim will be wonderful xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart I'm showing my ignorance but where is Cape Cod? It sounds bloomin gorgeous. I will be 7+2 tomorrow.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mrs M, thats good news that you have a scan booked for tomorrow! I have a good feeling for you.
I know all too well how nerve racking it is, my symptoms come and go all teh time. I freak out when my sore boobs diappear but then tehy end up coming back at night. For about a week there my nauseau had disappeared so I was worried going for my scan yesterday but now its back with avengeance. I swear a lot of this is psychological and you can actually make your symptoms disappear!!
Its just unbelievably stressful early pregnancy but I dare say it never really gets easier.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I am sure once she is here he will understand your desire to spend time with your family. It won't really cost any more for you to travel with her as an infant. We are taking our baby boy home to England for a couple of weeks when hes a few months old and so many people have told me its a perfect time to travel when they are really little because they sleep so much. I hope he comes around, I am sure you can persuade him.

Mrskg - I have no words hun. I'm so sorry. Life just doesn't work out how we want sometimes, there is no reason or rhyme. It's not fair. 

MMig - Wishing you all the best on your scan tomorrow. 

Round - So good to see you!! Glad to hear its all going well, almost there!!!

Pip - Omg! So close for you now too...so so exciting and I confess I am slightly jealous of all you ladies getting to meet your little ones so soon!

afm- Hubby gets back tonight from his conference, man I miss that guy. I had girlfriends stay with me the last two nights which has been so much fun but I am so tired because we have stayed up late talking...somehow, that doesn't often happen with the hubs. I need a nap :) Did anyone else watched the Grey's Anatomy finale last night? I was so stressed watching it, I thought it might make me go into labour, seriously that show is CRAZY intense sometimes!

Ok, maybe I need to get dressed sometime today? Maybe not.


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, good luck for tomorrow. I'll be waiting to hear your good news :)


----------



## heart tree

Cape Cod is the "arm" of Massachusetts. It's very quaint. It's a summer destination place for people in New England, but people come from all over the world. I grew up spending my summers there. My parents bought a house there when I was in college. I go to that house every summer. Here are some pictures. It's where the Pilgrims landed at Plymouth Rock. It's one of the earliest colonized areas in the US. It's gorgeous. I got married there. Here are some pics of Cape Cod. https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...g&biw=1024&bih=644&sei=J3u2T9r5K8SfiAK0i_3TBg

Tim will come around. I refuse to travel with a 6 week old by myself. He's more concerned about the overall cost. Airfare, hotels, car rental. I don't mind going to the Cape without him, but I can't do this trip to NY by myself. The baby will be to little. I need his help. I'm not worried. There are some things I refuse to compromise on. 

Croy I don't watch Greys Anatomy. I'm glad it didn't bring on labor! I'm not dressed either by the way!


----------



## LeeC

Amos, Fili, Pip. What's with the boobs. I know the steroids can mask symptoms and have heard about boob shrinkage. Am I the only one whose boobs have ballooned and I'm not evening pregnant, I wonder if they would shrink if I did actually get preggo.
I am all middle :( I seriously look like a space hopper, infact Mark said I look about 6 months pregnant. Too cruel.


Hope all you lovely bumpy ladies are doing well and congratulations on all your milestones, must be a fantastic feeling :)

xxx


----------



## LeeC

Oh and Just, thanks for the scan pic on rpl, it's been pretty grim on the thread lately, so thanks for giving us all a little lift and a bit of hope x.


----------



## heart tree

Lee how are you doing?


----------



## hopeful23456

lee - you are going to get bfp soon and I can't wait for that day!

29+ 3 bump pic


----------



## Mon_n_john

Mrskg: I am SO sorry to hear what you are going through. It never does get easier. Please know that we are all here for you.

Pip: I can not believe that your son is almost here! I am soooo happy for you, can't wait to see him! I wish you the very best.

Puppycat: So sorry to hear that you came across those messages. I TOTALLY understand, it's happened to me too. Even worse though, it was with our freaking neighbor who lived just 1 house away from us! A lot of flirting type of texts, totally inappropriate crap that truly broke my heart. 

It changed our relationship and it completely broke my trust in him. The saddest part was realizing that he wasn't "perfect". I always thought he had been until then. But no, not perfect, just human inclined to make human mistakes just like anyone else. I'm not perfect either, I too had a brief 10-15 minute chat with an old boyfriend online once but after that short convo I realized how wrong that was and told him that we should stop right then and there because if my hubby saw the messages he would not like them one bit. I knew when to stop, my husband didn't until he was caught.

It's been 3 years and I admit, somedays I am still very angry about it. Every now and then I let him know that I am still hurt and that I'm having a hard time dealing with it. I wish he was the type to say I'm sorry a dozen times, beg for forgiveness, swear he'll never do that again but no, he's too ashamed of himself to grovel I guess.

The whole thing was made harder by the fact that she didn't move until recently. I had to see that woman drive by my house every day for 3 years! It took a lot of strength and love to get past it. Some may have called it "harmless flirting" I prefer to call it cyber cheating. Better to call things by what they truly are, let's not dress them up to make them prettier.

What is important is to deal with it at once. Don't hold in how you feel because you snooped. So what, you are entitled to your suspissions especially if they were justified. In fact, my hubby can go in my email, facebook, texts, anything anytime because I have nothing to hide, I am an open book and my conscience is clear.

So speak up (no need to do it in an angry tone, just talk to him). Empty your heart out and let him know how hurt you are. Use statements such as "I feel so hurt at the thought that you may want to be with another woman" or "I feel so hurt when I think of you flirting with someone else". It's always better to state these things from your point of view , how you feel, rather than say "The way you act really hurts me" or "the things you've done really piss me off". That sort of thing can put him on the defensive and t is counter-productive. 

I know this was a long post but having been a victim of cyber cheating (or cyber flirting) I know how bad it can hurt. The good news is that once you deal with the issues that lead to this your marriage can be stronger than it was before. My hubby and I have never been closer or more in love with eachother. I still have very minor trust issues but that is to be expected and he knows that is how I feel. Best of luck to you guys, I am here if you ever want to chat. ; )

As for me, I just wanted to say thanks to all you ladies for the sweet compliments! I love my little Alyssa, I can't stop staring at her most days. So far she's been such a good baby. Just wants to be nursed and held which is fine by me! I just gave her a little sponge bath and she's been asleep ever since. She seems soooo relaxed!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't realise you were originally an East coast girl. It looks beautiful. I hope you have a great time at the wedding and I agree it's way too much to do on your own with a 6 week old. Although you will find when they are tiny they travel lighter than they do a few months down the line. Once you have their food to worry about it becomes a military operation. If you get on ok with breast feeding at least the food is attached to you! 
Thanks all for the good wishes about tomorrow. I can't believe how stressed out I got yesterday and this morning. As soon as I had seen the doctor I felt better. I didn't think I was making it up but I felt immediately better once he arranged my scan.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful you look fabulous!!! Love seeing those babies :)


----------



## LeeC

Hey Heart. Hope you are well. I was reading back through the thread, my memory isn't what it used to be so have to keep reverting back.
I'm ok today. I'm doing the whole one day at a time thing at the moment.
I say go to Cape Cod, it will be amazing to watch your family gushing over your newborn. Do it!!!! xxx

Hopeful, thanks. Pad is going to pass on the pink baby dust, so I'm hoping it works for me. Your bump is absolutely adorable, hope the twins are being kind to you.

I think I ov'd early on CD 10, well according to FF and I only started OPKs on same day and they have been faint at best since then (3 times daily lol...)
Caught me off guard (rookie mistake I know) but I'm hoping we caught the eggy, we will see. I will be testing next Friday at 10dpo.
That's unless my temp drops and FF changes it's mind.
If not I will be taking a break in June. I soooooo wanna join you all. I miss you gals. Does it count that I look pregnant, I really do. Can I join, can I lol....

Oh, and we are heading to the country tomorrow, to a lovely cabin on the loch for our wedding anniversary, lots of dog walking and a lovely dinner I hope, hope it's big portions as the steroid hunger is kicking in!!!

Essay over, hello everyone xxx.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful what a gorgeous picture. I adore your twin bump! Lee your weekend away sounds wonderful. I can't wait to see you back here where you belong soon either.


----------



## LeeC

I know MrsM. BFP me up!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful you look amazing!!!!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lee my boobs haven't actually shrunk, actually the opposite, for me they were less tender today so I got worried but trying to keep calm! 
I am willing you to get your bfp ASAP, these steroids are strong and to keep going on and off them is just extra torture xxx :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Lee - I can't wait for you to be here with your sticky :) I really hope you caught the egg this month, hoping the next week doesn't drag too much.

Ok ladies, I am sure you are starting to smell me all the way across the country, perhaps even across the globe so I am finally going to take a shower and get dressed. Just writing that so I get up and do it! A little accountability never hurts, right?!


----------



## hopeful23456

lol croy! it's windy here too, i think it's blowing over ;)

i didn't post a pic with my face on it because i haven't washed my hair in a few days! lol


----------



## filipenko32

Something doesn't smell right round here!.......:haha: 

Got bad bad indigestion tonight and heartburn OUCH!


----------



## Abi 2012

hello ladies :)

Mrskg- im so sorry to hear whats happened :( life is not fair hun sending hugs your way xx 

Mrs M- Hope your scan goes well tomorrow :) 

hi to everyone else how you all doing this evening ? 

im so so tired been at work all day im drained i had an awful headache last night too but i dont want to take anything for it! its gone now though so its alright :) my lil boy was very excited this morning as he got to sit on the golden table at lunchtime because he was so well mannered and well behaved the day before he even got the star of the week certificate :) bless him


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and hopeful loving the bump pick its amazing what are bodies can do isnt it! lol x


----------



## Fitmomma

Hey Fili! How are you feeling today? Any new and fun symptoms pop up?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi fit momma! Just bad indigestion today and cramps like windy ones more than anything!! Feel very backed up TMI! Boobs seem a little less tender today, no nausea just the heartburn / indigestion and very tired this morning but ok now. What about you? Xx


----------



## croydongirl

Ok, back. Clean and showered. That's better! :)


----------



## Fitmomma

Heartburn and indigestion are a pain! Hope that gets better for you. 
Overall I feel ok. Slightly sore boobs and fatigue is about it. I had another horrible dream that I am going to miscarry again so I am little nervous and sad right now. I always find out I am pregnant through my dreams so I am hoping that this isn't a premonition too. But we'll see.


----------



## sara1

Thanks for the fresh air Croy :haha:

Heart: September on the Cape will be lovely and its a wonderful tradition for your baby girl. Tim will come around. It can be very hard to when your extended family is so far away, but it does make then trips and family get-togethers even more special.

Amos- I'm only on 20mg of the roids as well and my boobs have been neither sore nor swollen. I think it just depends on the individual.

Hopeful, you look fantastic!!

Abi- Adorable that your son got eh gold star of the week!!

Happy weekend all!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Fm I have just read three journals of success stories and in each one they had bad dreams Hun. I used to think they were premonitions but they are just our anxieties surfacing. Neversaynever had a bad dream and she is third tri and pink80 had one and she is 12 weeks so there you go - all scan / losing baby related.


----------



## Fitmomma

Thanks! I guess I just needed some reassurance that everything will be alright.


----------



## filipenko32

I need reassurance every 1 minute!! :haha:. We might just be alright you know Hun, it's got to be our turn soon right? Xx


----------



## sara1

Fit- I've had bad dreams throughout... had an awful anxiety filled one last night in fact. For me I think its a combination of the PAL stress and the frequent need to pee. I'm not sleeping as deeply, or through the night, so I'm remembering more and more of my dreams- I'm scared and stressed, so the content reflects that. PAL normal.


----------



## Fitmomma

Yes definitely! I know it's really early on but do you already have names picked out?


----------



## LeeC

Fili. So true. I have been on the steroids for 7 months now. 14 days of each cycle. They are awful eh!!!
I started them when I was going through a pretty bad time and in The first couple of months I actually thought I was gonna go crazy on them. I was pretty manic. It was awful. Luckily I don't have that problem anymore but I am worried about being on them for so long :(
Hopefully I will get my BFP if not I am going to take a break, but not for too long as I wouldn't want to go through the initial sides all over again.

I know you must be feeling very anxious. I'm rooting for you and this LO.

Thanks CroydonGirl. I just hope I get my BFP before you all graduate from here x.


----------



## LeeC

Happy weekend everyone :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! :wave: 13 weeks! :cloud9: I can hardly believe I've made it this far already! I know my ticker said I was 2nd tri last week, but I am now considering myself officially 2nd tri! Woot!

Happy milestone weeks to all my other Friday PAL ladies :D

MrsMiggs- Good luck on your scan tomorrow! I know how scary those early scans can be. I kept expecting them to tell me something bad at every one of mine, but it's been all good news so far. 

Amos & Fili- I had days of disappearing symptoms too, but they came back. Just our body's way of screwing with our PAL heads!

Pip- You are sooo close! Can't wait to see pics!!! :D

Heart- The wedding sounds like a blast. I bet your family will be dying to fawn over your LO by then :D and congrats on being a squash!

Hopeful- Love your "babies" bump! 

Croy- Glad your hubby is coming back! I know how that goes, sometimes mine is gone for a week or 2 at a time :/ Good thing you have girlfriends to keep you company though. I watched Grey's a long, long time ago, like 1st couple seasons, but I have no idea where the show is now. We don't even have cable or satellite now. Must be good since it's been such a long running series. 

Fitmomma- I remember having a dream around 7 or 8 weeks that I was bleeding and looking frantically for a pad and there weren't any. I was at my mom's house (which looked nothing like my mom's actual house lol) and she was on the phone and ignoring me and my little sister was being a drama queen and no one would help me and I was just bleeding and I kept telling them "I need to go to the hospital!" and asking them for a pad...weird, right? 

MrsKg- You're in my thoughts :hugs: This is the worst thing to go through and nothing makes it hurt any less :cry:

Afm- Last night was the first night I didn't take progesterone. I am going to do one every other night until I'm out. I didn't notice anything different. I have noticed for about the last week I've been getting headaches though :/ Most of them have been pretty mild, but one of them was pretty bad. Anybody here notice more headaches creeping up in 2nd tri? I can only remember 1 in the 2st tri and I've had 3 or 4 just in the last week, mostly at night. Well, now that 2nd tri is here, my new obsession is worrying about my cervix! :dohh: Hope everyone has a great weekend! I think the hubby and I are going to see a movie tonight :D 

Hello to Sara, Abi, Puppy, and anyone else I forgot too!

Here's my 13 week bump shot: My tummy is bigger than it's ever been in my life!!!


----------



## daviess3

Hi Ladies sorry not caught up had busy day my friends in labour an has been since last night she went in at 7am but last i heard she had pethidene at about 3pm as was 5cm then at about 730 was 8cm an had an epidural! she was contracting all through the night!! I bet shes shattered! 24hours isnt funny!!! Oh i do feel for her! 

My wifi keeps messing up to! But im around ladies congrats everyone celebrating a new week! x

An pups i hope hubby has his tail between his legs an the washing up in one hand hoover in the other and a meal out on the cards! Like the girls said i think hes got carried away in the moment but it would hurt u nonetheless!


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - hope your friend delivers soon, poor thing! I woke up to a text from one of my besties today that she sent at 2.30am saying she was heading to hospital with contraction s a few minutes apart but I guess they stopped because at 7am they sent her home. I was hoping to be holding a teeny bubs today, but looks like I will have to wait a little longer.

Tuckie - You look great! I had pretty bad headaches, about once a week for a month or so, starting around 10 weeks (I think). But doc said it was just normal at that stage. It ended as suddenly as it started. I hope that they ease for you soon. I don't usually get headaches and these were pretty intense, I was a wuss.


----------



## heart tree

No Cape Cod for me this year girls. We usually go the last weeks of July. I&#8217;m due August 3. That wasn&#8217;t even an option this year. My mom is coming out to CA for the birth. The trip I want to do is in NY in September when she&#8217;s 6 weeks old. In future years, Cape Cod will be an annual trip. Tim seems to think we can get my entire family out here one year. But that&#8217;s not going to happen. That&#8217;s not a vacation for me. I LOVE Cape Cod!

Lee, we need to all BFP you up! Good luck testing. Your weekend sounds fantastic!

Hopeful, thanks for the bump pic! You look amazing. I can&#8217;t wait to see what you look like a week before birth!

Croy, did you ever shower? I didn&#8217;t! :haha:

Abi that&#8217;s so cute about your son. What a good little man he is!

Fili and Fitmomma, good symptoms for both of you! Even the bad dreams. I just had one two nights ago. It was horrendous. Fitmomma, do you have a scan scheduled? I can add it to the front page.

Tuckie, I had some headaches in the 2nd tri, but not too bad. It&#8217;s all hormonal. Once you are totally off the progesterone you might notice an improvement. Are you going to ask to have your cervix checked? Gorgeous bump!

Davies and Croy, how funny you are both due on the same day and you both have friends who are in the birthing process right now!

Busy weekend for me. I&#8217;m going out to dinner tonight for Tim&#8217;s cousin&#8217;s birthday. Then a get together at a friend&#8217;s house tomorrow. I made an appointment to meet with a pediatrician today! I feel very proud of myself.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, you're pretty much the same size as I am (new bump pic in my journal)! :shock:

Tuckie, lovely belly. You can be proud of it! :thumbup:

Lee, you are a member of this thread and have been from the start. You just took a little leave of absence.

Heart, I'd plan the NY trip, too. How does it work in the US for domestic flights? What kind of ID would you need for your little one to fly?
Here, only a separate passport is acceptable. I'm going to have to apply for one for ducky pronto as we are hoping to travel to France in August. It'll be weird and funny at the same time trying to take passport pictures of such a small baby :haha:


----------



## daviess3

My friend had a boy, she didn't no what it was I thought boy from the start but she was so convinced girl it's funny I can predict others just not me! Lol. X
Dunno if she had c section or vag birth but no it's boy! So I'm off for not clothes Tom Croy an a tiny baby cuddle I hope if she's up to visitors! X


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh twenty minute past midnight dull achy cramps just like last night and the night before!!! And my boobs are more sore now. Think this bean is nocturnal!!!!


----------



## tuckie27

I had the weirdest thing happen! We were eating dinner and it tasted fine (bbq chicken breast) and the minute I finished eating my chicken I had the immediate urge to puke. I was in the kitchen and knew it was coming fast, so I went straight to the trash can and puked up everything. I retched so hard I peed my pants too :/ My hubby came in and I was standing over the trash in a pool of urine-WTF??? I just threw my bottoms in the wash and jumped in the shower and feel fine. It didn't feel like MS at all. My MS was pretty mild and I haven't really had any nausea in weeks- SO weird! Anyone experienced anything like that? Now I'm hungry and scared to eat.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- that is strange! I never puked but maybe it was the BBQ sauce? I tried a little on chicken strips and it seemed gross

Davies- congrats to your friend! 

Croy- sounds like your friend will have hers soon


----------



## croydongirl

My friend is having a boy - her contractions have pretty much stopped so shes been trying to get some sleep and waiting. Poor thing, I hope baby comes soon.

I just posted a new pic on the blog - its a little blurry, but you get the point :) 

https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/05/feeding-belly.html
Davies - I hope you can see why I think your bump is so cute and compact.


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Maybe that was it, but it sure tasted fine :p

Croy- Your bump is very cute and compact too! 

Yay for new babies coming into this world! Nothing is sweeter. I get sooo excited when my friends or family go into labor :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- That happened to me all the time with #1! My hubby got so used to it that it turned into a joke. I would get about half way through a meal, run and throw up, then come back and finish! Crazy. 
I also had the experience (including peeing my pants) with #5 when I was teaching Sunday school. Nothing like throwing up and peeing yourself in church!


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- Glad I'm not the only one! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about your friend davies and sorry you're feeling poorly tuckie :hugs: 
How random was my post last night?!?! Woke up to very sore boobs this morning - worse than they have ever been in any of my pregnancies so I'm happy! My sister, bro in law, niece and nephew are coming to stay with us for 4 days today so I am excited! Have a good weekend everyone! Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Wow Croy I do see, how wierd were due same day an I think ur bump is neat but it's just bigger than mine! Much bigger, lol I actually had a nightmare yesterday thst in my scan they said I was 10 weeks behind! Keep gettin scared! But I saw another pg friend yest who had the clot she's about 23 weeks an her bump as big as mine, but it's her 2nd! Everyone thinks I'm just carrying well, I think it shocks me as I was a good stone over my usual size due to clomid when I fell pg! Anyway won't speak to soon always time right. X

Tuckie how wierd hope ur ok chick x


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxxx

Davies congrats on your friends little boy xxx

Fili yay for sore boobs xxx

Still trying to wake up Paul's off too wembley today for the westham game so he will be in late and drunk lovely xxx


----------



## sara1

Lurking for scan news from MisMig!!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls is it ok to clean and slightly breathe in the cleaning products?! :wacko: just had a panic!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everybody. Well....so far so good and measuring 3 days ahead! So I'm 7+5. The sonographer was lovely and said I should never apologise for coming to the epu. She did the abdominal scan first and saw the heartbeat and the yolk sac and everything looking as it should, then did a TV scan to check my ovaries. The corpus luteum cyst was breaking down, and I ovulated from my right, as I had hoped I had.
I'm ecstatic, but also a bit concerned as if it all goes wrong again in week 9 like last time it will be doubly devastated.


----------



## lexi374

Mrs m thats fantastic news im so pleased for you, i hope you can relax a little over the weekend now, its so scary isnt it?! The lady i saw at epu was lovely too, its just trying to get to see them thats the problem, my gps are useless! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Tuckie congrats on 13 weeks!! :happydance:

Happy milestones ladies! :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## justwaiting

fantastic news Mrsm.


----------



## filipenko32

Just brilliant news!!!!!! I am ecstatic for you! You've made my day! :cloud9: you must be soooo relieved!! And ahead too. Aww just brilliant Hun xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Great scan, MrsM :thumbup:

Croy, you look really cute with your bump.

Tuckie, you made me laugh. I may not have peed but I did have an exorcist vomiting moment in the kitchen once, too. 
I hope you have managed to eat since otherwise you'll feel really poo.

Fili, I think you should avoid bleach or at least make sure the area is ventilated. Otherwise, it's a known craving of pregnant women to like sniffing fairy liquid and such :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

I'm addicted to the smell of detol lmfao hahaha xx


----------



## petitpas

^^ :rofl:


----------



## sara1

Congratualtions MisMig! I'm sooooo sure this is your sticky bean! I know it's still too to early for you to relax, but at least try to remember that this proves your symptoms can disappear and everything still be fine. I hope you can enjoy your weekend! 

Happy Milestone day:

Cazi77
Lexi374
Puppyca


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mrs M, great news about the scan. Just need to try and relax that little bit more now but I know what your saying you'll feel better when you get past your last milestone x


----------



## Tasha

Yay MrsM so happy for you x


----------



## Amos2009

Jumped on just to see mrsm news! Wonderful!


----------



## Abi 2012

Great news mrs m so glad it went well at the scan :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

MrsM- :cloud9: So happy for you! Great news! :happydance:

Fili- I'm sure its fine. Try to work in a ventilated area and avoid bleach. Also, i would recommend using a mix of vinegar and water for most of your household cleaning. Works great and no chemicals!


----------



## heart tree

Yay MrsM!!! I had a good feeling about it. When is ths next scan? Any pics?

Fili, you should avoid them as much as possible, but a little bit isn't going to harm anything. You just don't want to be inhaling the chemicals over an extended period of time. 

Tuckie, I've never in my life had that happen. I never threw up during pregnancy. That's so weird! Hope you're feeling ok today. 

Croy your bump is so cute. You and I are the exact same size! 

I had a good night out with friends and family last night. We went out to dinner. They went out for drinks after but I went home. I can't believe how tired I get now. I had a lot of contractions last night. Never more than 4 an hour, but I had some every hour. I wonder if it's from all the activity. I also ran a few errands yesterday. 

Today we're going to a friend's house for a party. I already don't want to go! LOL! I much prefer the comfort of my home where I can relax.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I bet you'll enjoy it when you get there, everyone will be admiring your bump too! Xxx

Thanks for the advice about cleaning stuff :hugs: I inhaled a bit but I had the window open... Will avoid an use vinegar from now on. I am sooooo tired but can't sleep. Everyone has gone to the park and I wanted to go but my tiredness is unbearable. I am so irritable too, I hope this isnt all for nothing! Bbs still hurting a lot tho! :yipee: please stick bean
,


----------



## heart tree

I'll second that. Please stick bean!!!


----------



## pink80

Great news MrsM xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you everyone. I'm so happy today. I didn't get a picture unfortunately but I have a picture when I close my eyes and for now that's enough. The next scan will be my dating scan at 12 weeks, so in about 4 weeks. I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Monday. 
I will maybe get a ticker in a couple of weeks!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies!

Lovely news about your scan mrsm always good to measure ahead!!

Happy milestone day to puppy, Cazi and lexi

Just got back from the baby show at the nec and I'm pooped!!! We planned to go yesterday and then tomorrow and then at the last minute changed our minds and went today!! Too late to arrange to meet up with nsn and puppy but did you have a good day girls?
I really enjoyed it!! Expected to get a few more freebies but the deals were good and they gave away good freebies when you actually bought things.

My favourite purchase was a bloom fresco high chair. It lasts them From newborn to 5 years old and is a chair, high chair, and feeding and play chair all in one. They are really contemporary and modern although pricey!!! We got it for £240 instead of £300 so I'm pleased!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh that sounds fab Bumpy!


----------



## heart tree

Bumps I love the bloom highchairs. So expensive though. Glad you got a good deal!

Mrs M, can't wait for a ticker. Shame you can't get an earlier scan. But it sounds like they'll give you one if you have another wobble.


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies just popped on for a while, josh has gone to daddy's for the night so got a night to ourselves tonight, ment to go to a birthday get together but i dont know if ill be up for it.. ill see how things go 

Mrs M ur due 5 days after me :D thats so cool :happydance: bet ur so pleased to have seen ur baby today :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's nice Abi, it's nice to have someone at a similar stage! Hope you enjoy your quiet night. Yes it was fab to have the scan today, although I'm even more scared because it has become real?


----------



## petitpas

Great deal, bumpy! What colour combo did you go for?


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's nice Abi, it's nice to have someone at a similar stage! Hope you enjoy your quiet night. Yes it was fab to have the scan today, although I'm even more scared because it has become real?

I totally understand you hun it's like u really want to be happy and excited but u can't coz ur too scared to! I feel the same :( it's not a nice feeling but I just try put It to the back of my mind as much as I can xxx


----------



## tuckie27

congrats on a great scan MrsM :) 
Happy milestone week to the Saturday ladies!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats mrsm! So happy for you!

Tuckie- hope the puking stopped after that 1 time

Have a good night abi!

Happy milestone day cazi, lexi, pups!

Bumpy- that baby show sounds awesome, wish we had them here! Glad u got a good deal on a high chair, I will have to google to see what it looks like

Pip- 5 days now? It's going so fast!

Croy- u r so cute! Love the bump pic! U must have showered ;)

Heart- did u choose that pediatrician? I'm having a tour of the pediatrician place on fri, my coworker goes there and its only mile or two away. 

I took a breastfeeding and a baby care basics class this morning, dh came for the baby care class. It was nice to take a class together, they are usually during the week and he can't take off work. last class im taking is called sleep like a baby and it's in a couple of weeks. 
So at the beginning of the class each person said who they were, when due, gender if known and I said b/g twins and the lady teaching asked, did you know it was twins? And I got shy and said a long fast run on sentence: we-did-iui-as-we-had-many-miscarriages-so-we-knew-there-was-a-chance-but-my-dad-is-a-twin-too
I don't think she was expecting that answer! I think the reason I feel strange telling people is I don't want them to feel bad for me or feel bad for asking me about it

My coworkers are having a shower for me on June 7! Super excited I get one before they are born but thinking I will cry at how cute everything is. 
Not sure if I mentioned before but I got an arms reach co sleeper on Craigslist already and yesterday I got a bouncer. I love Craigslist now.


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: MrsM that's fab stuff...although I also understand your fears and needing to get past your milestone too :hugs:

Bumpy...we had a fab time although I'm knackered now...it a good haul too :thumbup:

:hi: everyone

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful there will always be an element of sadness people feel for you when you tell your history but I think at this stage that will be far outweighed by the joy and excitement - and novelty - of a lovely twin pregnancy. And imagine what it's going to be like when they are here? The cute factor goes off the scale! I'm so excited about your twins. 
Pleased you enjoyed the classes. Will you be doing post natal groups? I loved mine.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls sorry not posted much my last milestone is coming up 24 weeks I went into early labour with my first and had him at 24+3 I'm really freaking out scaring myself and I don't know what too do xx


----------



## daviess3

Jenny ur gonna b just fine this time sweetie I no it!! X
I'm going to look at a car tommorow a BMW x5 that is gas converted so is 78p a litre of fuel! X
Is anyone else finding sex paindul? I quite like the big o! But not actual sex! I do defo feel bit swollen down there anyone else? X


----------



## puppycat

Awww bumpy, we could've walked right past and would never know :( sucks


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen - :hugs: this pregnancy is going so well that I think u will be fine. Does your dr do a fetal fibronectin test? It predicts with 99% accuracy if u will go into labor in the next 2 weeks. It just can't detect if ur water would suddenly break. 
I don't think u need it but its really nice to know (I get them every 2 weeks now)

Pups- u have fun at baby show? 

Davies- What is sex? ;) been a very long time. That car sounds awesome


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Sex has been uncomfortable for me recently too. I just feel different down there now. I am not sure what will happen after the baby...hoping things get better :) I mean, it's still fun but just not the same. 

Hopeful - Sounds like those baby classes are fun, glad DH got to go with you. We start ours next Wednesday for 8 weeks. They are in the evening so we can go together. I am getting more anxious about the labour process...eeek!

My friend still has not had her baby. She went to try to be induced this morning but I just got a text that the hospital sent her to walk around for a couple of hours at the mall because it wasn't making the little guy move any faster. She is SO ready to have this kid already!! ha ha! This is her second kid so she feels like she got a bum deal, everyone told her that it would go quicker this time, but so far its taken way longer! Poor thing.

Happy Saturday ladies x


----------



## petitpas

Happy Sunday here! :rofl:

Hopeful, what a drag for your friend's baby to be taking so long :hugs: I hope things speed up soon!

I keep thinking about my poor snuggled up baby who will be snatched from his womb with no warning on Thursday. DH and I are going to have to be extra nice to him to make up for the shock :lol:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I know it's still a worry on the back of my mind I have ha vivid dreams too , hopeful I don't know I my hospital does I have my gtt midwife and a scan with my consultant on wed I will speak to her and she what she says xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

I can understand the worry Jenny and you must be very anxious you poor thing. I agree with Davies though, everything has been going great and this is a forever baby for sure. Hugs sweetie.
Davies car sounds awesome I hope you like it!! I'm the same with sex, quite like doing other stuff and 'o' feels better than ever (sorry if tmi!!!!) but actual sex I find a bit painful and uncomfortable! It's like I can feel everything down there going on but not in a good way! Haha
Awww pups I know how annoying eh! Dh changed his mind like the weather and it was such a rushed last minute thing that I didn't have time to breathe let alone organising a meet up, glad you and Andrea had a good time though.

How are you mrskg and tasha? Thinking of u both xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

May I ask a personal question for anybody who wishes to answer? How long did you wait to have sex? I've no intention of having it anytime soon as with my last loss I waited until about 8 and a half weeks and I miscarried shortly after. I'm sure that was nothing to do with it but it has put me right off. It's a shame because I remember when I was pregnant with Edie and blissfully innocent I found sex really enjoyable.


----------



## bumpyplease

I waited until first tri was over but even now I only do it to please my oh!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Mrsm I will be honest we haven't had sex since the day we conceived Kieran , we have been told its a no no until I'm 30 weeks due too my history it sucks but you know in not really bothered xxx


I'm actually on strike hubby and son are really annoying me today x


----------



## sara1

MisMig- We've also been told no sex at all.... I was rather hoping that we'd be given the green light in 2nd tri but it's not to be. However, I think I'm in the minority on this one, and most of the ladies on this thread had had some sex in second tri


----------



## filipenko32

I have been told by two consultants not to :sex: while pregnant - think their reasons were to err on the side of caution given my history rather than any concrete evidence why we shouldn't - that's what was implied when I asked why. It is a bit annoying but hey ho, would rather have a baby! Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah me too I've told him he can tie a knot in it.


----------



## sara1

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah me too I've told him he can tie a knot in it.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## puppycat

I can't remember when we had sex MrsMig. Honestly. I think we might have once in first tri but couldn't say for sure.

Happy birthday to meee :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh happy birthday!! Hope you are being spoilt!


----------



## petitpas

I grew cobwebs down there until third tri.


----------



## Tasha

MrsM we arent allowed at all from pregnancy until I reach term when I eventually get a sticky baby, but I will induced at 37 weeks any way :haha:

bumpy I am doing okay, thank you. ALready frustrated at waiting for AF and my miscarriage only began a week ago :wacko: :haha: The only good thing so far is that (tmi coming up) we had sex for the first time last night and it was great to be having sex for fun, it made me realise TTC is always at the back of my mind during sex usually even if I am in the 2ww or whatever. So I think the break will be good for us, our relationship and particularly me.


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: cobwebs


----------



## Tasha

Happy birthday Puppycat


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy birthday pups xx


----------



## daviess3

Happy birthday pup! Didn't get car! Didn't have certificates for gas conversion do Bach to drawing board! X


----------



## petitpas

Aw Jen, I hated my critical week. Sorry yours is now, so late on. Just try to take it as easy as possible and don't let those naughty boys get you moving too much.


----------



## jenny25

Happy birthday pups xxx


That's a shame Sarah I hope you find a car soon hun xxx

All this talk about sex makes me want it more cheers think I will go dig my cookies and cream ice cream out the freezer and settle for that lol maybe that's why I've been a grumpy bitch lol x


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies :) sorry to heart it your big week this week jen and so late on that must be aweful for you i cant imagine what your feeling right now but i hope all goes well and you get past it! sending u lots of love, hugs and hope :) 

well today i have had a lazy day :) i got a lay in till about 10 then i did a lil light housework and then went bk to bed coz im so tired atm must be catching up on the sleep in the week as i work full time, josh will be back at 7 ish then gotta get him in the bath ready for school tomorrow feeling very tired still even though i have slept all day lol and a lil sick but i havent actually been sick at all this pregnancy which is lucky i guess sometime i wish i was sick maybe it would help me relax a lil ... im still not 100% sure whether i was picking up the baby's heartbeat or my own ?? so not taking it for granted yet idk my mum said the reading of 135 bpm was too low?? any ideas ladies???


----------



## Abi 2012

happy birthday pup,

sex talk... well my sex drive has gone out the window... i have had it but not as much maybe once every 2 weeks but purely for the OH not for myself, hmm im a little weiry about it tbh i just check after that im not bleeding which so far i havent but i havent been told not to have sex??


----------



## filipenko32

Happy birthday pups! :cake: xx

Cobwebs and knots :rofl: 

We are babysitting my nephew and niece tonight while my sister and her hubby have a night out in London. I am having a lovely time with them, we all get on so well. Right now I am irritable for no reason, sooooo irritable!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Fili I got the irritable thing just over a week ago. I wanted to snap everyone's head off I was like pregzilla. It has calmed down a bit since. 
Jenny sorry to hear this week is a horrible week for you. It must be dreadful to have it so late as well. I hope it flies by and you go into next week feeling positive and excited.


----------



## sara1

Happy Birthday Pups!


Davies- Sorry to hear you couldn't get the car... bummer.

Jenny- I'm sure this is a really tough week for you. I hope you can relax as much as possible till it's over! At least afterwards perhaps you can feel a bit more secure.

Afm- Since you ladies mentioned irritability, I think my dh has co-opted my pregnancy hormones for the day ... Seriously, only a Greek man can get into a snit because I used the wrong _kind_ of olive oil. I think he may be getting house guest anxiety... My sister and her husband are coming out from the States tomorrow morning and then I've got my scan so everything is feeling it bit pressed an chaotic. Still running around trying to finalize plans for the big party on Friday as well. On the upside, I feel like my morning sickness is slowing abating and I started weaning off the steroids yesterday:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You used the WRONG KIND of olive oil?? Call yourself a Greek wife? :haha:
Hope the tension diffuses soon. It's always stressful preparing for guests as enjoyable as it is having them there. Never heard of anyone stressing over the wrong kind of olive oil though :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy bday pups!!!!

Sara- glad to hear u r weaning off roids! It's nice to be off of them, even if it's only 1 pill less per day. Fk that olive oil! ;)

Davies- too bad about the car but when that happens something better comes along

Mrsm- I was told no sex maybe a month or 2 ago? And didn't do it this entire pregnancy because I don't want to chance anything going wrong for any reason. 
Havent done it since the night of the trigger shot, Nov 6th...I would LOVE to know what's its like to be preg and have sex but I guess that isnt happening, that's ok though. 

Fili- I'm irritable too! Crying all day long! 

dh said our dresser/changing table is way too big (and it is but thought could make it work) so I returned it today, nothing to put clothes in now or any baby stuff in. Stuff just sitting in bags unwashed. 

Super stressed because you never know at this stage when the dr could say, u r done moving around, time for bedrest. Even now she said I could shop for an hour at a time and then should rest. An hour doesn't go very far.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh my god! Just had 2 hours of non stop screaming from my niece who is 10 months! :shock:. Sister and hubby out and she was looking at me like YOU'RE NOT MY MUMMY!! scream scream! 2 hours long :shock: BUT we did it finally and she's in her cot fast asleep. Phew that was hard! 
My boobs are not feeling sore tonight at all really :nope: and they were really sore last night!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, sharp shooting pains in my left boob! Not fun! 

Happy birthday, Puppy!


----------



## Tasha

fili it is probably the sore ears detracting from the sore boobs after all the screaming :haha: Remember that symptoms come and go :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Abi- Tbh 135 does seem a little low for 9 weeks but I'm not convinced the heart beat count is very accurate on the Doppler... It could be 145 which would seem a bit closer to normal range. I can tell the difference by listening, sometimes I close my eyes and listen and only after I've found it do I check the numbers. But please don't worry most people don't pick up the fetal heart rate till 10 weeks or later.


----------



## filipenko32

Tasha I will send you the email tomorrow I've been preoccupied with my family peeps :hugs: 
Hopeful I'm sorry you're irritable too, this is a stressful time for you too in many ways it is all the unknown and you have 2 babies to take care of when they arrive so I can imagine you've got double the worries of a mum to be. Thinking of you xxx
Sara I hope you get everything done but remember to put yourself first Hun xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Puppy- Happy Birthday! Hope you get to get out and do something fun! :)

Abi- My experience with the dopplers is you have to calculate for yourself. Heart told me to ignore the number the doppler gives you and calculate it, which was good advice because the digital reading can be very off at times. I'll attach a video of mine (videos are best for me because I can go back and count using the time on the video) so you can see what it should sound like. The sound is much faster than your own hb. Hope this helps!
https://s887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/?action=view&current=MVI_4677.mp4

MrsM- We have been having sex all along, but we've cut back how often. My Dr. never told us not to, she just said to "take it easy", so we've been having sex about once a week or longer if he's off training.
Pips- Lmao @ cobwebs!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for all the birthday wishes girls.

Loving all the symptom spotting in here! I've had really sore nipples today. Feel like they're on fire :(


----------



## croydongirl

Ok, just checking in. My friend finally had her baby at 6.30pm yesterday after being induced. She had an epidural but it didn't take - NIGHTMARE!! Still beautiful Henry Kai is here safe and sound, 8.9lbs, and all are doing well. We just got back from the hospital a few hours ago and hubs ad I both got some good cuddles. 

Seems that was the motivation hubs needed, or perhaps he just realised that baby is on his way soon but without a word from me he headed up stairs and began clearing everything out of the nursery - drop cloths are down and painting is about to start :)

I am about to make some rhubarb cinnamon muffins and all is well with the world. But Monday is the start of another busy week...I am going to pretend that's not the case a little bit longer and enjoy my baking.

Hope you are all well -

Happy Birthday Pup!!


----------



## Abi 2012

i think i must be picking up my own heartbeat... mine is much slower then the video u showed tuckie anyway ill keep trying to pick it up maybe do it every 4 days and see how it goes :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats to your friend Croy and pleased it had spurred hubby on. I'm still waiting for Mark to put up some shelves we got when I was 7 months pregnant with Edie :growlmad:
Fili, hope you had a settled night and Sara I hope things have calmed. 
Thanks everyone for the sex advice. I shall be leaving it a good while. 
Anyone else have a milestone day today? Monday is my new milestone day after my scan put me ahead, though this could change again at my dating scan. But for now, I'm 8 weeks today. I have my first midwife appointment today at 12.


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, 
Croy I saw my friends lil boy yest to he was 8lb 13!! Porker!! She said epidural best thing don't wait just have one lol! She ended up with a section his back was to her back! She was shattered after a long couple of days! An not dilating properly, they don't have a name yet! Lovely new born cuddles! 

I need to get my bum in gear with this bedroom etc! I feel like I need shaking lol! X


----------



## petitpas

Abi, ducky's heartbeat was usually around 135. In the early days (10 weeks onwards) I found it right in the middle, so below my belly button, very close to the hairline. I had to angle the probe downwards a bit towards my feet and it still took me ages (20mins?) to find it. Don't forget, that was at 10 weeks so you'll have a much harder job finding it now.
You could try feeling your pulse in your wrist to know what your own heart rate is. The baby's will be noticeably faster, I can only liken it to a steam train at full speed.

Sara, shame on you using the wrong oil! How could you?! :rofl:


----------



## sara1

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Just finished my scan! Everything's perfect... Really low downs percentage! And.... We found out the sex. Anyone want to guess before I spill the beans?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh wow Sara, you found out the sex already , I say girl?


----------



## daviess3

Oh Sara I say boy but can you post ur scan pic so we can analyse first love guessing lol congrats on fab scan xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You found out the sex at 12 weeks? That's amazing!! And congrats on a great scan! I say boy!!


----------



## puppycat

I say girl :)


----------



## pink80

Sara can we see a picture..?


----------



## sara1

This is the only good pic I got so you're going to have to guess based on cranial size:haha:
 



Attached Files:







May 21.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink80

I say boy :D


----------



## cazi77

I guess a boy. Congrats Sara


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just seen the midwife! She seems happy with how everything is rocking along. Dating scan is booked for Friday June 15th at 3.30. So 3 and a bit weeks, pleeeeeeease baby hang in there!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG sara how exciting! so glad everything is looking good and the downs risk is nice and low. to say the sex this early she must have spotted a willy!!!
boy boy boy!!!!!!!


glad your mw apptmt went well mrsm

3 more days and counting till my big scan! x


----------



## bumpyplease

mom2 and amos good luck with your scans too today!
mom you find out what you are having today as well right?

xx


----------



## sara1

That's great news MisMig... Sending an extra bucket of sticky dust your way just for psychological purposes! I'm sure this is your stick bean!


----------



## daviess3

fab new mismig xxx
sara??????? boy boy boy xx


----------



## daviess3

Skull theory would say girl as forehead is flatter though! Come on tell us already lol xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

bumpyplease said:


> OMG sara how exciting! so glad everything is looking good and the downs risk is nice and low. to say the sex this early she must have spotted a willy!!!
> boy boy boy!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> glad your mw apptmt went well mrsm
> 
> 3 more days and counting till my big scan! x

That was my reasoning too Bumpy, I had Sara firmly on Team Pink until today!

And look \/ \/ \/ Eeeeek I've got a ticker... Hope I don't regret this..:nope:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Id say a boy..


----------



## daviess3

Hey Tracie hows izzy? xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Shes really good. Currently screaming at her monkey while batting him lol. Growing very fast. Right little chubby monkey now lol. Still got her beautiful big blue eyes :D

Hows you? 
xx


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I haven't been around much. Just checking in to wish Mom2 and Amos good luck today. I would have said the same for Sara but she's already done and she knows the sex! I'm surprised they could tell this early. Which leads me to think it's a boy. Originally I thought girl though. Come on girl, spill the beans! I want to update the front page. 

I have a doctors appointment this morning then I'm working from home. Will try to check in as much as possible. 

xoxo


----------



## bumpyplease

Come on Sara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you have angry pregnant ladies all wanting to know!!!!!! im not patient at the best of times!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

love love love the ticker mrs m! PMA!

heart, hope your doc apptmt goes well.

hi tracie!


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - i say boy as they had to have seen something to predict this early! 

we get to find out mom2 LO sex too! right? 

amos - can't wait for good scan results! and will be lurking all day


----------



## sara1

I figured everyone would say boy so early, but the doctor said he got a very clear potty shot and no family jewels! 
:cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink:TEAM PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink: :cloud9::pink::cloud9::pink:


----------



## sara1

Loving the ticker! Mis mig


----------



## hopeful23456

awwwww. CONGRATS ON A GIRL SARA!!!!

happy 8 weeks mrsm and love the ticker too!


----------



## Amos2009

Congrats on finding out it's a girl Sara! 

MrsM- LOVE the ticker!

Hi everyone else...I know I've missed a lot, but I've been TRYING my best to not think about things this weekend. We had Mark's daughter and she made a recording on my phone of her talking to the baby and said she wants me to hold it to my tummy, etc...well of course I just lost it. I had bouts of nausea this weekend so I'm trying to hold onto that as a good sign. Roll on 3pm


----------



## heart tree

Sara that's awesome! It was my gut, but I didn think they could tell girls so early. So excited to add another girl to the front page! Yay team :pink:!!!! When is the next scan?

We get to find out Mom2 today and Bumpy this week too!

Amos, that's so sweet of your stepdaughter. Nausea is a good sign. I'm hoping really hard that it's going to be a good day for you today. Come on 3pm! 

Waiting to see my doc. Just a regular appointment. No scans.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - hoping dr says you can be up and around as much as you want to! 

amos - that would make me cry too, at any time in this pregnancy! it's very sweet and I think it's a good sign. along with all those preggo people that drove you nuts at work before your bfp - all signs...

i feel babies squirming and kicking! too much sugar this morning...


----------



## croydongirl

Congrats Sara!!! Team pink! yay!

Amos, thinking of you today, hoping scan goes well :)

Davies - The new born cuddles are fab, aren't they? So great. I will say that considering my friend had to do an unplanned, and unwanted natural birth she was looking great after less than 24 hours! She said she felt great. I guess the epidural kicked in for her last pushes and she only did about 6 to get baby out. But then she was numb for hours afterwards. Her legs were numb the whole time but just not the parts that mattered so she couldn't even move around to try and find comfortable positions after the first attempt. Seriously, that's a nightmare for me. Getting to the point where you decide you can't take the pain anymore, and then having something not work with the epidural. But she coped really well. And baby Henry is PERFECT! I hope you can get your self motivated to do the room soon just because it's so fun :) I will post some pictures when we are a little further along.



Crazy amounts of homework and friend coming to dinner tonight (house is a pit) so I am going to be busy busy, but I will be checking in for you updates Amos :) )

Wishing the rest of you ladies a fabulous Monday.


----------



## Embo78

Stalking for Amos' news :) thinking bout you sweetie :)


----------



## puppycat

Yay! Team pink. I was right :) heh

Only 12wks til we find out pink/blue (i refuse to think about going beyond due date! Lol)


----------



## daviess3

Good luck Amos I didn't realise was today everything's crossed hun! 

Ah pleased ur friends good Croy, my Sis had epidural that they tried 3 times an same thing happened didn't work until after baby was born so her legs were numb! But my lil Harry was born safe an sound! My friend described it as a horror story! Lol! But my cousin said magical! I think the thing with birth is until u get there u don't no what your going to get so you just have to go with it, I am trying to be positive as with a big needle phobia it's very hard! X

Heart I was getting worried pleased ur ok chick xx
Hopeful I had lots of movement to today I love it! Xx

Sara yay skull theory for you then! Congrats on girl Hun xx

I walked to shop early an realised as I do whenever we dog walk etc my stomach gets tight does anyone else? X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Just got back from my ultrasound. Baby is looking good, still measuring a couple days ahead at 17w+6. I didn't see a hemorrhage, but doc will call with the official results later. I had two ultrasound techs, 1 was a student who was very nice and thorough and the other was a 10 year veteran who really knew what she was doing. They went out of their way for me. 
The student did the scan first, she said she thought baby was in the perfect position and that the veteran tech should be able to tell me gender. I asked if she had a guess, and she said she did but didn't want to say until the veteran tech did. So then the tech with 10 years of experience had a go. She told me over and over again that she wouldn't tell me gender unless she was 100% sure and that it was probably too early. She spent a good 20 minutes looking and trying to get the perfect potty shot to no avail. She looked and looked and looked, everytime she thought she had it baby would move. She had me empty my bladder again in a last ditch effort, then after lots of begging on my part she finally gave me a guess. She didn't want to, because she's not sure, but her guess matched with the student's guess so they both said we are team...


----------



## cazi77

Pink???


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, and I have an anterior placenta which explains why I haven't been feeling my very active baby very much at all.


----------



## sara1

Pink??


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes!:pink: PINK! :saywhat: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm not running out to buy pink carpet, because she did say she wasn't sure, but both techs had the same guess and she did spend a ton of time looking for boy parts and didn't see any. :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## hopeful23456

do you mean team pink mom2? I think we guessed that because the heartrate is faster? (old wives tale but sometimes true). AND, anterior placenta seems to happen more on girls too (mine is anterior).
 
are they really thinking pink?


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2 - YEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! OMG - YOU FINALLY GOT A GIRL!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So I'm having a girl until proven otherwise! :haha: :pink:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> mom2 - YEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!! OMG - YOU FINALLY GOT A GIRL!!!!!!

I know!!! OMG, hard to believe!:cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, and heartrate was 136 BPM today. Amazing how much it drops in the second trimester!


----------



## Embo78

A little girl after five boys Whooooop!! Congratulations hunny :) :) :) :)


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations on team pink for sara and mom2!!! :thumbup::happydance:

:thumbup: on the ticker MrsM! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay congrats Sara and Mom!!
Sara, are you going to tell the in laws to give them chance to get used to the idea? 
Amos, big hugs. Sounds like all is well symptom wise, I'm rooting for you honey.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

A baby girl is the best way to round out our family! I just hope baby stays a girl at the next ultrasound! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Congrats Mom2! Such lovely news!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

You too Sara! I'm shocked they could tell you so early! :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2- when mine are sleeping, their heartrates get down to 135 and awake they are around 155. they are always around the same heartrates for the boy and the girl


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Mom I didn't realise you had 5 boys!! This little girl is going to be so so special! And NOBODY is ever gonna mess with her :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls 

Just posting to let you know I won't be around for a while I've left hubby an I'm not sure what my plans are I need too figure out what's best for me aarron and Kieran my head is in a spin I'm deeply hurt will keep you updated when I can 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny lots and lots of love I'm sure you will stay strong and do what you need to. Big hugs.


----------



## sara1

Jenny, Hope you are ok and taking care of yourself. Let us know how you are, we're all here for you.:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Jenny :hugs: I hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Mom2 - Congrats - I have been wishing you a little pink bundle since the beginning - hoping she stays pink all the way! ha ha! Such sweet news.

Jenny - So sorry sweetheart, I can only imagine all the things you are trying to figure out right now. Thinking of you and praying for clarity and wisdom about what to do. Hope you can still take it easy and look after yourself. So you have a good support system around you? I hope so.

Davies - I am not excited about the needle in the back either, but I am totally going to play it by ear when the pain starts coming to see how much i can take and then make a decision. Hoping my doula will help me make the right decision at the right time - that's why we have one! ha ha!

Just checked in to see how the paint is drying in the nursery and I love the colours even more now. I can't wait until its finished. We have a friend who trains people to use the ultra sound machines and she offered to do a 3d scan for us so we are going to her house tonight. I am so excited to really (hopefully) get to see his little face. We have only had the 2d ones before this so I am so thrilled. Plus, we just arranged it last night so it feels like such an unexpected treat. I can't quite believe I get to see him today!!! Not the same ass a cuddle but after not seeing him since our 19 week gender scan it's been too long.


----------



## heart tree

Popping in super quickly before I start calling clients. Mom2 congrats on team :pink:!!!!

2 girls today! So exciting! Welcome to the club. When's the next scan? I make them look at every scan because I really don't want to be surprised with a boy. So far we've never seen a penis.

Amos how are you holding up. This must feel like a very long day. 2 hours and 15 minutes left. I'm holding your hand.

Jen, I'm going to pop over to your journal. :hugs:

Sorry, not much time to catch up properly. Will do so in a bit. My docs appointment was fine. I gained 6 pounds in less than 3 weeks :shock: I measured my belly again and it grew an inch from last week :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm 40 inches around now. I have a feeling this is going to be a big baby. I'm not eating any more than I normally do and I'm not gaining weight anywhere except my belly.

Doctor wants to get me to 32 weeks before she increases my activity and maybe even 34 weeks before she lets me go to work. She said I can do one outing a day, but if I have contractions I have to take it easy the following day. I get another cervix scan in 3 weeks. :happydance:

Ok, off to call some clients.


----------



## daviess3

Mom congrats another girl today xx 
Croy have fun with ur scan? X
Jenny I hope ur ok hun, if u need anything let me no xx


----------



## hopeful23456

heart- 1 outing a day is great! and your work is so much travel they should just let you keep working from home. you are almost as big as me around! i'm 43 in ;)

jen - so sorry to hear what you are going through, if there is anything we can do just let us know. :hugs: :hugs:

croy - can't wait to see pics of the nursery! a 3d will be awesome! I'm really hoping to get a 3d too (if my clinic gets the machine in soon). I think I would be completely speechless and amazed to see them in that close of detail.


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny...so sorry you are going through this. :hugs::hugs:

Happy pink team Mom! 

Heart- from the pics I've seen of you, you are ALL baby. 

I am holding up pretty good today. I have a strange confidence now for some reason. Hope it doesn't get blown LOL.


----------



## pink80

Congrats Mom2 and Sara on team :pink:

Jenny big :hugs: look after yourself and your boys xxx


----------



## daviess3

Amos what time is it? I'm gonna b waiting for u, I got a good feeling for you to hun xxx

Heart ur defo all baby u look fab mine is 37/38 inches when I measured today, from pubic bone to top of bump it's 28/29cm which is what it should be but do keep being told an small! X


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats mom2 and sara on team pinks! :D so exciting.. :) 

jen- im so sorry your going through this, if u need anything just shout! xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Davies- I have another hour and a half. I will update as soon as I can!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm excited for you Amos! I'm sharing your positivity today, hence me going crazy and getting a ticker. 
Croy a 3d scan how exciting! Will you get pictures?


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls means a lot too me xx


----------



## puppycat

Sorry to hear that Jenny. Hope you can find a secure place soon and settle happily x


----------



## Amos2009

In the office waiting... Feel like I'm about to hyperventilate!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's all crossed for you Amos.


----------



## hopeful23456

thinking of you amos! hoping your appt is on time and you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats on team pink mom2 and sara! Sara- I can't believe how early you found out!!! Awesome! I'm jelaous! :p

Good luck Amos!

Jenny- Going through a split is hard enough, but to do it while preg must be extra difficult. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

We're all with you Amos :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Omg idiot.. Just called me to front desk to tell me I was not on schedule for today. After arguing with her that she was the one who set my appt last week she says oh crap.. I'm looking at June's schedule. Holy shit...


----------



## Embo78

:growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Amos, does that mean you are or are not on the schedule? Are they scanning you??? WTF?


----------



## bumpyplease

Sara and mom2 wow so pleased for you both!!!!!!! Mom2 you must be over the moon to finally have a little girl on the way!!! Your boys will treat her like a princess that's for sure!!!!! I'm next....will it be 3 girls in one week or will I have gained a willy?! 3days and counting........

Amos can't wait for your news....we are all rooting for you.

Jenny I'm so sorry, thinking of u and if u need us or just want to rant then stop by any time xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

WTF amos! they need to scan you today - too hard to wait!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

They must b scanning u Amos! Even if they booked wrong day not ur fault!! I hope ur in there as we speak! Xx
Jen where u staying Hun? Hope ur ok x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- I hope you're in getting your scan now. Praying and believing good things!

Bumpy- Can't wait for your scan! I wanna know!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, girls. I'm not really letting myself believe it yet. If I am having a girl that means all my dreams are actually coming true! So hard to think that it may actually happen!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wtf?? I hope they are scanning you!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy I think team blue for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Bloody hell Amos you must be fuming, I hope they are scanning you now and it's nothing but good news xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls , I'm staying at the flat and Paul has gone too his mums for the time being my best friend is coming around in the morning we are going to talk and see what I should do from there , my stomach is sore so gonna just lay up on the sofa 

Amos I'm sorry they are messing you around I hope that they still scan you xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Ok...I am going to look at this postively now that Heart has talked me down off the cliff's edge. Sac has grown to 14.9 mm...saw a tiny flicker of a heartbeat that she measured at 87 bpm. She dated me at 5+6. I am praying this is just the beginning of the heartbeat so that is why it's low and that by Friday we will see a better, stronger heartbeat. I have to believe that right now.


----------



## Embo78

That is definitely how you should look at it Amos. When that tiny little heartbeat is just starting out, it's totally feasible that it would be slow. You probably caught it just as it started beating x


----------



## daviess3

AAmos its grown theres a hb whatever way you look at it, i think it sounds good my lovely congrats lady an go eat lots of food to grow that bubba xxx

Jen im pleased your friends coming over i hope ur not in to much pain rest is so important right now so chillax an catch some zzz`s may see things in a different light once you had anights sleep an chatted to ur friends xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos...you saw a heartbeat. That's good news. It's still so so early and at my scan on Saturday they said at this early stage they could be 5 days either side. It's hopeful. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - i think it's the beginning of a heartbeat - i will check and see what i had for heartbeat at 6+0 and i think it was in the 90s which really isn't that much more than yours. and 87 is SO close to 90 that I think you are going to be just fine. and I wouldn't bullshit about this kind of stuff ;)


----------



## sara1

Amos- if I remember right your last scan had you measuring 4+6 (am I right?) do that means you're progressing right on target, you've grown one week. I'm sure you just caught the very beginning of the hb and by Friday you'll see it's gotten even stronger. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

I knew you girls would have encouraging things to tell lovely Amos. We just had a text-a-thon and I didn't even think to tell her some of the things you ladies did. So glad we have each other.

Jen, I'm so sorry this is happening. If you ever want to PM me or FB me, feel free. I can't even imagine how difficult this must be for you right now. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

sara1 said:


> Amos- if I remember right your last scan had you measuring 4+6 (am I right?) do that means you're progressing right on target, you've grown one week. I'm sure you just caught the very beginning of the hb and by Friday you'll see it's gotten even stronger. :hugs:

Exactly! It is all about the growth and if it is appropriate, you have a week's growth :yipee: and a perfectly fine heartbeat, I would be over the moon, I think your own dates are wrong. If a baby is behind dates because something is wrong then they do not grow appropriately everyday, so they may only show 3 days growth in a week, only then is it bad news xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- I can't find my early scan pics that say heart rate but Im pretty sure was in 90s, not far from yours at all.


----------



## croydongirl

Great news Amos!! I can't remember the exact dates and numbers, but I know the first flicker of heart beat I saw was only around 100 and they said that was fast for the time so you are right in the same ball park, and sounds like things are growing the way the need to. Wishing you all the best, when do you next go back?

Jen - Glad you are not by yourself, hoping your friend can be a great support.


----------



## hopeful23456

Ok- looked back on rmc thread and heartbeats were 103 and 104 but I really think they said that with a scan so early, they want to see above 80, maybe due to machines not totally accurate? I really think you will be ok Amos- you have had tons of progress since the first scan.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww jen I'm sorry this is all going on for you, we are all here for you! 
Sara and mom2 congratulations on team pink!!! :cloud9: only just read back!! Xxx


----------



## Tasha

Urgh, just wrote a massive reply for my phone to then close the page saying it was too big.

Congrats on team pink girls.

Amos, I had a scan at 6+2 there was no hb and I was gutted. I 'knew' it was the end and so when I returned a week later, in my mind it was for confirmation of a mmc, but when they turned the screen there was 'Bubble' (aka Riley Rae's) hb, I was astounded. So to have a hb at this stage is amazing, I'm so happy for you.

Jen, I missed what happened but if you need me or anything you know I can be with you in less than an hour x


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone for your support today :flower: You ladies really are the best! After eating dinner and chilling for a little bit, I know you are all right. I went in today just praying to see a flicker of a heartbeat and yet once I did, I immediately started worrying that is wasn't enough. So today I am going to be thankful that I saw what I wanted to see. No more, no less. The next scan will bring even better news. I am calling the doc tomorrow to see when they want me in. Hopefully it won't be til Friday. 

Jenny---thinking about you tonight. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies dog just woke me up barking she had shut herself out! Had a wee sn thought would pop back in! X

Amos I'm reading back over things I read an not everyone has even seen hb yet! It's anywhere up to 6 1/2 weeks an when u do expected rate between 90-120 ur basically 90 an ur 5+6! Sounds like ur bang on track hun as I said before I was always short going from lmp as I ov later in cycle! I think ur just the same. Xx

Going to get some zzzz's night ladies xx


----------



## tuckie27

Amos- Like the other girls said, you're progressing just fine and you must have O'd late or something and are just a bit further behind than your ticker/lmp indicates.


----------



## croydongirl

Had to move our scan until Wednesday, kinda disappointed because I was looking forward to it, but it's only a couple more days!


----------



## justwaiting

Mom and sara congrats on team pink, so excited for you both.

Amos Sounds like everything is growing at the right rate. I can't say anymore than anyone else has, other than at 5.6 my lo hb was 186 or something ridiculous and then a week later had dropped almost 50bpm in to the 130-140's range. The sonographer at the scan said at such an early stage it's truly just a guestimate. Complete opposite end of the scale but shows how off they can be.

Jenny - SO sorry your going through this now. I hope you have lots of support around you.

afm - nothing new, hubby I think is playing up knowing his time as top priority is swiftly coming to an end! Just wanting my baby already. Well and truly over this week already!!!

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Feeling a bit weird this morning. Last night my boobs seemed to have shrunk again and were not quite as sore, then this morning when I went to the loo there were tiny, and I mean TINY specks of pink on the TP. It was hard to even tell where it was coming from. I put my finger up and had a bit of a wiggle about but all that was there was the creamy residue from the progesterone pessary. So yesterday's positivity has flown somewhat. 
Croy sorry to hear your scan has been put back. 
Kellie your hubby better get used to being second fiddle! Amos I'm pleased you feel reassured.


----------



## daviess3

Morning just what's hubby doing? Just attention seeking? Lol! Men! X
Croy sorry bout ur scan but only one more sleep! Xx

I had really bad nights sleep last night kept waking an when I did my tummy was hard! Made me panic! My left leg is also achey! Really achey like bruised but not! It's not swollen (well anymore than normal) but its just very achey in my calf, I keep elevating. Hubby thinks I should call midwife but I feel like bit of a wuss! Might elevate it an see how I get on! X


----------



## daviess3

Sorry mrsm we posted at same time, I wouldn't stress my lovely I had this with the progesterone I think it can sometimes aggravate your cervix! I had few big blobs of pink not specks! An even was dusky pink in the end but I'm fine! It was the progesterone dosage I was on 800mg a day at first an it was obviously to much, so they halved it. Do you use one pessarie or two a day? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Davies. Just one 400mg. It was Dusky pink and about 4 or 5 really tiny specks. Weird.


----------



## pink80

Amos I think that all sounds good - tbh they wouldn't even tell me the bpm at my 6 weeks scan, just pointed out to me and said it was a good sign

Davies could it have been cramp in your leg?!?!

Mrs Miggins - :hugs: I'm sure it's fine but I can understand why it would effect your optimism 

Afm - its my scan tomorrow, I'm sort of looking forward to it but I'm still really nervous, even though I found the heartbeat (157bpm) in about 30 seconds this morning so I'm hoping it will be fine

Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Pink you will b fine xxxx
Mrsm I think you just aggravated ur cervix stop fishing!!! Mine actually came out! (sorry sounds gross! Lol) an was big I convinced myself was over but I was told I must have aggravated my cervix with prog it could of been when I put it up there! Anyway unless it comes out or gets heavier don't stress. Feet up today drink lots of water I swear that's how it's worked for me I drink at least 2litres of water daily! X


----------



## bumpyplease

morning girls.

amos - everyone has pretty much said what i would have said, and i hope you feel reassured. the fact that it is growing appropriately and there is a heart beat at all so early on is encouraging. i hope you get another scan on friday! PMA sweetie!

mrs m, yes lots of ppl say the progesterone can do that. if it is only the tiniest bit and it hasnt happened again i wouldnt worry. just keep an eye on it

pink gl with your scan and welcome to second tri!!!!!!!!
i understand the nerves, im starting to get nervous about my scan on thursday as well, just hope everything has developed ok and i have a healthy bubba in there!
happy new week hopeful!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dunno about feet up I've galloped to playgroup and back quick rest for brekkie and a cuppa, then got to get my face on, go to the garage and pay for MOT, nip to my friends and pick up a pink ladies jacket for a Grease night on Saturday and then get off to work and I'll get back about 9 tonight! I'll drink loads of water though definitely. There hasn't been any more. Boobs still not so sore but I seem to remember the soreness wearing off slightly after a few weeks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan Pink, sounds like everything is ticking along nicely though! Think I'm going to have to get a Doppler.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congrats Sara and Mom2 on team pink, thats lovely...

Amos Im sure you have nothing to worry about, what veryone else has said makes sense. A heartbeat is a heartbeat and its still so early and tiny to measure. I bet your next scan it will be moved a few days ahead again as thats what happened with me. They never did tell me what the heart rate is just that there was one at exactly 6 weeks. But then exactly a week later it had jumped to 7 +3.

Mrs M, Im sure itf def. the progesterone suppositories, I had lots of pink with them at one point and also brown. I know how it feels though the slightest thing knocks your confidence.

I have my dating scan tomorrow and hope that everything goes ok, then I meet with my consultant afterwards.


----------



## justwaiting

mrsm, I had the same thing happen few specks of pink, went to a&E and they said my cervix was aggravated. Seems to be very common amongst the ladies on here. If it continues call the your dr and get it checked out.

Davies - hubby is being childish, lazy, selfish, demanding and needy. he's driving me nuts, sitting around while I do everything, barking orders and then complaining about how sore, tired etc he is. He teases me for feeling crappy, if I get emotional he jokes about prenatal depression, he is completely unsympathetic. I've put it down to him needing to feel loved and asserting his authority before the baby comes. I'm also more emotional and over everything so his behaviour is probably more annoying than normal.

Good luck with the scan pink, happy second tri.

Croy thats awesome that u have a friend who will do a 3d scan for u, it's amazing how much more realy they look. pain that they moved it


----------



## bumpyplease

im loving the fact that so many more ladies are getting to their dating scan, second tri and beyond!
this is the best thread that Heart set up....and to think that we had all had MANY losses before now, yet so many of us are having good news after good news and we have allready had some forever babies join the thread! Long may this continue and I cant wait until everyone on here and the RMC thread has gone on to have their babies and then we can burn the RMC thread forever!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

congrats on the team pinks xxx

sorry to hear your news jen hope you are ok xxx

congrats amos i think you have your rainbow :thumbup:

mrsmig hope you are ok xxx

:wave: everyone 

afm... 

after counselling yest i had a good chat with hubby x as of just now we have decided i will get progesterone test from doc just incase it is something simple x

can anyome give me advice in this test x is it done 7dpo? what should my levels be? if this is the problem how do i know how much i should take? is there any other tests a normal go can do x

still dont want to do the rpl tests as it can take month for a referal an then months of testing although i know i might change my mind that is just mot the road i want to go down x

if it is by a glimmer of hope progesterone we will try again if not we'll have to decide where we go from there x i feel like a huge weight been lifted an have some hope we may make this happen although i do need to try an get my head round it not being that an being back to square one


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: i was wondering if i could join you.

I am currently 5 weeks 5 days pregnant after 3 miscarriages. 2011 was a heartbreaking year for me, and was finally referred to my private healthcare in Dec 11. My FS put me on metformin 1500mg, i had blood analysis, husband had semen analysis (he has great :spermy: :haha:) i had follicular tracking to monitor ovulation. Results came back...ok-ish :shrug: We were not allowed to TTC from Dec-April. I was prescribed clomid for April CD2-6 50mg to help ensure my eggs were mature. And here i am. Pregnant and having up and down days. I got my :bfp: nice and early this time, at 3 weeks 3 days / 10dpo. And i have been using clear blue digi's. I got my 1-2 weeks @ 3 weeks 3 days, 2-3 weeks @ 4 weeks 2 days and 3+ at 4 weeks 5 days.

Wishing, hoping and praying this one sticks. Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi welcome sticky wishes,Im sorry about your losses. I know what you mean about 2011 being a bad year. I had my two miscarriages then aswell and it was a horrible time. Then the rest of the year from May until December revolved around going for tests.

Your HCG numbers must be good with the progression taht you've been getting on the clearblue digi's.
The early days are the worst and the days drag by but I can now say that the weeks are starting to go by quickly. There are so many success stories in this section. Best of luck to you for this pregnancy x


----------



## puppycat

Afternoon girls :wave:

It's so hot here!

Got MW at 2.15pm, not sure if she'll take bloods or send me to the hosp to get them done. 

Naked bump pics in journal


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thank you :hugs: I'm sorry for your losses. Im pleased 2011 is over, and feel very optimistic about 2012/13. 

Yes i have been very pleased with the CB digi progressions, the instructions say that to get a 3+ you HCG has to be above 2000. So i think that it has been increasing well.

The waiting is torture :wacko: I get to have an early u/s at the end of next week. Cautiously excited at the moment.

Congratulations on your :bfp: Id like to think you are right, and soon enough the time will be flying by and il be more relaxed :coffee:


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I am having a panic today as I don't seem to be getting anymore dull ache cramping and I've never had pulling pains or anything like that. The last time I had dull ache cramping was about 30 hours ago. I have *very* sore boobs now and mild nausea but I really want to feel the pulling. Did any of you experience pulling pains at 5,6,7 weeks? I'm worried it's because it's not growing again. :help: 
Hearty my scan is next Monday 28th - sorry I kept thinking it was the 27th for some reason!


----------



## Amos2009

Fili mine has been the same way. Of course you don't want to go by me because I'm still where you are LOL. Just wanted you to know you're not alone.


----------



## pink80

Fili - mine were really noticeable from before AF was due until about 6 weeks, then they died down and I would feel them every now and again until about 11 weeks when they became uncomfortable again xxx


----------



## petitpas

Fili, would it help you if I said it was normal? Probably not :rofl:
Cramping and pulling aren't reliable symptoms at all. They can happen, or not, or just occasionally and none of these scenarios are indicative of success or failure.

Jenny, :hugs:

Davies, please listen to your hubby and get that leg checked out! I'm a DVT survivor and I always think it is better to be safe than sorry.

Amos, most doctors will not check the heart rate before 8 weeks as it is completely irrelevant. The only time they will comment on the speed is if it is noticeably slow (close to the end slow).

I always like to refer to this website:
www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week5
Take a look at the sentence at the end of week 5. It is in bold :D

As long as the growth between scans is approximately on target then all is well. Obviously, in PAL we don't know what will happen but for now your little bean seems to be doing very well :thumbup: The first big hurdle is growing a beating heart and you did it! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

:shock: two days pip :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Pip....still offering advice 2 days before you have your little one! You must be one focused lady. I don't think I will be able to form a sentence if I get that close! :haha:

Yes...Davies- please get it checked out!


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome sticky wishes!! Your great digi results sound very positive!
2012 was a shit year for me too, 4 losses in a year, but so far 2012 has been fab! Here's to 2012/13 for us all!!

Fili I didn't get much of that, I agree with pip and don't think it's a particularly reliable symptom. 

Pip can u make sure you are on here within 2 hours of ducks birth on Thursday.... What would we do without your advice!!!!! Lol x


----------



## heart tree

I have been utter crap at keeping up and I'm really sorry. I've read every word though, promise! It's going to be a very busy work day but I will sneak in to read. 

Happy 30 weeks Hopeful! This is an exciting milestone!

Happy 13 weeks Pink! Second tri! I think your scan will be great tomorrow but I understand your fear. We'll be holding your hand. 

Fili I never had pulling and had only a few days of mild cramps at the very beginning. I kept thinking something was wrong. My only real symptom before 6 weeks was sore boobs. But I was also loaded up on progesterone. Then nausea came a bit later. I'll change your scan date. I did think it was odd that you'd get one on a Sunday. 

MrsM I had pink spotting that ended up being a very small clot. But they saw it on my first u/s at 5+4. The fact that they didn't see a clot with your scan would make me think it's the progesterone. Try not to put it up so high. 

Davies, I would call and ask about your leg. Better be safe. My tummy gets hard when I'm sleeping too. I notice it when I roll over. Good old Braxton Hicks. I read that after you give birth, breastfeeding will make your uterus contract to get it back down to normal size. I read it can be painful. And I was thinking these damn contractions would be done after birth!

Sticky, welcome. We're pleased to have you. We chat a lot, so jump right in. What day is your scan? I can put it on the first page of this thread if you'd like. 

Pip, enjoy the 2nd to last day of your pregnancy. I need to pop into your journal. Thanks for posting that link for Amos I liked the last two sentences. 

Croy, how do I get a friend who has a 3D u/s machine at their house. And more importantly, why haven't you moved in to this persons house? I would have to live ther so I could get daily scans!

Kellie, I would go nuts if my husband was acting that way. I hope he comes around. 

Bumps I think your scan is going to be brilliant. And we get to find out what team you're on!!!

Pups, have a good appointment. I'm going to go look at your naked belly. 

I'm sure I forgot someone. Forgive me. 

Can't remember if I wrote this. My doctor wants me to keep working from home for now. Next cervix scan is in 2 weeks and 6 days. The last month of pregnancy I go in every week for an ultrasound. You don't hear me complaining! 

Is anyone taking a breastfeeding class? My doctor recommends it. I'm not sure I want to spend the money. 

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy 13 weeks and second tri pink!

mrskg- try googling progesterone numbers, I don't remember anymore except that I think, after you o, it's supposed to be over 15 on a non-medicated cycle (so not on clomid or injectibles or anything) I'm glad to hear you are going to try again!

mrsm- i had bright red bleeding from progesterone and a tiny red piece of tissue that came out, stuck that stupid stuff up too far. you will be fine, just the progesterone

welcome sticky and congrats! you are in the right place, everyone in here has gone through so much shit and for some miracle, it's finally happening for us! it's amazing. those first weeks are so hard though. let us know if you have questions, concerns, etc. 

heart - i had a breastfeeding class last saturday (back to back with a baby care class). I think it was worth it, they didn't show how to use a pump but they talked about latching and stuff like that. class was $30 for breastfeeding and $30 for baby care basics.
if you didn't want to go, i'm sure there are videos online that show about the same stuff!
I'm glad I went to it though....but they did show a video for part of it ;)

pip- 2 days!!!! I like how you posted what you packed, helps me think about what I need to pack too. 

davies- i felt like that last night too! i think mine was gas though, i kept burping and it wouldn't stop. exhausted today

hi to everyone!


----------



## daviess3

Pip everyone's right ur do lovely still offering advice 2 days before! Who would u go to re leg! I had a specialist appointment which I got a letter last week saying it had to b cancelled but would be rescheduled! I called to say when r they rescheduling for.... An guess what he won't see me until after baby! Fat lot of use that is! I told the shitty secretary where she can stick her appointment! She was actually laughing at me down the phone saying well obviously they get worse in pregnancy there's nothing anyone can do!!! X

My mw doesn't no enough about lymphodema an doctors are as useful
As a chocolate kettle!! Feel bit in limbo! X

Sticky congrats fxd this is ur sticky bean xx

Hopeful yay for 30 weeks such a big milestone I feel!! Woohoo xx

Hello to everyone else I'm sitting in garden getting some vitamin d an a bit of added st Bernard slobber for good measure!! X


----------



## heart tree

I'm starting to think about what to pack too! There are some good lists online. I think I want my bag packed at 32 weeks just in case. 

I might google some bf videos first. Great idea!


----------



## heart tree

Davies I've read slobber is a good source of iron to go along with your vitamin D :haha:

I have no idea who you can call about your leg. I know leg cramps are common in the third tri. Maybe google can give you some ideas of what to do?


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks everyone :hugs:

Im going to hover for a couple of days and try and catch up on you all 

Amy x


----------



## heart tree

Hover away Amy, but don't feel bad if you can't keep up. Like I said, we are a chatty bunch!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Oh yeah and i am going to book in for an early u/s for friday 1st June, il be 7 weeks and 1 day. :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: you do make me feel better xx 
Hopeful will you have one on each boob? :cloud9: - is that even possible? You're bound to be tired Hun with 2 cooking in there :hugs: 
Pip - 2 days. 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: I just can't wait to see lots of pics of Ducky at last :cloud9:. You must be so excited and a bit nervous
Heart I'm glad you're working from home from now on, are you? And they can't be too worried about your cervix anymore since it's going to be nearly 3 weeks when they check again, you must be relieved about that now xx
Bumps I am guessing boy for you! 
Just keep good luck with your dating scan, bet you will be over the moon very shortly
Just waiting Im sorry your hubby is being a pain, I definitely think they get jealous and find it harder to adjust than us. For us we 'experience' the baby everyday and I suppose it's more like they're here for us but for them I think they only get it once the due dates gets very close and they can see just how pregnant you are. I can imagine my hubby doing just the same too. Stay with us we will look after you xxx :hugs: 
Sticky hi, sorry for your losses :hugs: I really hope this is your sticky bean :hugs:
Fit mamma hope you're ok 
Mrs migg can I be completely confident about your pregnancy on your behalf? I am!! I just know you're going to be ok but sorry you're scared, perfectly understandable!! Xx
Mrskg, I agree with everything you said, that all makes sense to me! I really believe you will be successful again and I'm not just saying that. A progesterone test can tell you how strongly you ovulated, as I understand it 10 or more is an indication of a good egg being released / good ovulation at 21dpo, correct me if I am wrong anyone 
Pink hope you're doing ok xx
Jen thinking of you xxx :hugs: 
Pups how are you?
Davies definitely get that leg checked Hun, you are more than likely fine but better to be safe and with your history of mc your midwife should expect you to ask if even the weather changing will be a problem so don't worry that's their job and I'm sure she will put your mind at rest. Listen to your hubs xxx
Amos will you have another scan now I can't remember if I read you were? I think pip summed it up well for us about the cramps and she didn't get them herself! We just want to be puking violently with burning sore boobs and excruciating cramps don't we? Gluttons for punishment! Pal normal!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

I'll add you to the front page hun. Can I ask how early your losses were? Did you ever have a heart beat before?


----------



## Amos2009

Yes we do Fili.....I'm almost BEGGING the pregnancy gods to just let me puke one time! Just one time!
I am waiting on a call from the doc to see when they want me back. I am hoping for no earlier than Friday.


----------



## heart tree

Amos Friday would be perfect. Not too soon, but you don't have to wait the weekend. Plus Monday is a holiday, so they might not even be open. 

By the way, I never puked. Ever. The last time I puked was in college after drinking a box of wine (classy, I know) with another girl. We managed to drink a 5 liter box between the two of us!


----------



## filipenko32

My sister had no sore boobs at all and no sickness at all with her little girl. She just had heartburn really badly from about 9 weeks till the end!!! OUCH would prefer sore boobs and sickness! With her first her boobs were excruciating but no sickness and no heartburn ever! Just goes to show! Xx


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Heart....I knew you were a girl after my own, well...heart LOL


----------



## heart tree

You know it Amos! I can drink with the best of them! I was telling Tim that we're going to have to hide/burn a lot of pictures soon. I can't have my child finding evidence of my wild ways! :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Oh why not...use it as a teaching experience? haha


----------



## Amos2009

Happy milestone day Hopeful and Pink!


----------



## heart tree

Here's mommy in a wig, fishnets and her boobs busting out. Look honey, mommy is also holding a plastic cup with vodka in it. You need to grow up to be just like mommy! :rofl:


----------



## Amos2009

I would see absolutely NOTHING wrong with her growing up to be JUST like mommy!!


----------



## heart tree

She can be mommy when mommy was in her 30's. She will be in BIG troouble if she tries to emulate mommy from her 20's. Let's just say mommy had a lot of fun. And if I ever told my mother, she might disown me!

Ok, off to be a responsible mommy in her 30's now. Brekkie, shower and then conference calls all day. Back later lovelies!


----------



## daviess3

I will join you there, suffered with nausea really badly but sickness was last on a drunken night!! Im going to vet my pics!! x
Going to call mw tom as sum1 will be in the clinic as they are there mon an wed! 
Fili i had on off sore bbs some days come an go!! I would prod them to see if it made them sore lol, I had heartburn first tri bit in 2nd tri and wham 3rd tri everyday heartburn!! x


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - I never threw up either, felt pretty crappy for a while there but no puking.

Heart - I am so glad there were not cameras on mobile phones or Facebook to capture the less flattering moments of my 20's. We are the last generation to have that luxury! Plus I love that taking showers are now considered the responsible thing to do! ha ha!

Sticky - Welcome!!! So glad you are here. Wishing you all the very best.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks croy, just realised I missed you on my long post :dohh: hope your nursery is coming on is what I wanted to say!! Xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Just got caught up. 

Sticky- Welcome, sorry for your losses, and congratulations on your :bfp: I hope your upcoming scan shows a healthy, strong heartbeat. 

Amos- I've been where you are. I know the fear, anxiety and hope all wrapped up in one that you are feeling. I pray your next scan shows more growth and and heartrate that will relieve the fear. 

Pip- 2 days!! :happydance: You've got to be so excited! 

Heart- I would personally skip the BF class. You can get all the info you need from youtube videos or books. Its pretty easy, but a few tips never hurt. Here is my big breastfeeding tip, use this product. https://www.wayfair.com/Lansinoh-La...PA49-LZH1000&gclid=CPiylOanlLACFQdeTAodGnoUKw
It helps fix and prevent sore nipples, best thing ever! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm craving milk! Milk!


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 you must be so over the moon about having a little girl! I hope she stays a little girl! When will you know for sure sure?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My tip for the labor bag- find a VERY comfortable cotton nightgown to bring. If you labor and deliver in your own rather than the hospital's you will be so much more comfortable. In my experience they will ask you to wear theirs, but if you ask and explain that you don't care if it gets ruined or if they cut it off in case of emergency then they will let you wear yours. I also asked to wear my sleeping bra throughout labor and delivery. I just feel better with something holding up the girls. :haha:
Oh, and pack your nursing pillow. A boppy is wonderful after giving birth. Much nicer than trying to pile up a ton of hospital pillows.


----------



## sara1

Welcome Sticky- Congratulations on your BFP. it sounds like 2011 was a shite year for a lot of ladies on this thread, myself included, but 2012-2013 is seeing a PAL after recurrent losses baby boom! These early days can be very difficult, so hang in there!

Happy Milestone Day to Hopeful and Pink!

Fili- My cramping/pulling was most sever between 5 and 6 weeks and then eased off considerably. Sounds like PAL normal to me!

Mismig- I had EXACTLY the same thing happen with the progesterone- as thee other ladies have said, it's just cervical irritation.

Heart- I won't even tell my husband about some of my wilder 20's moments... suffice it to say I will never be running for public office :haha: Of course, I've already destroyed all the evidence so the kids need never know. 

Davies- Please get the leg checked! Better to err on the side of caution!

Pups- Hope you have a good appt!

Pip- I cant believe you're only 2 days away. How are you feeling...excited, exhausted? Do you feel ready? I'm so psyched for you.

Kellie- Sounds like your dh needs a good kick in the arse! You know they act exactly like older siblings when the new addition arrives.... jealous for mommy time.

I'm sure I've forgotten many...Sorry, I claim pregnancy brain!

Afm- I feel like shite... headache and my ms/nausea has returned with a vengeance. :sick: On the upside, I got my big wrap around pregnancy pillow and I'm in love... think I can replace dh if it comes to that:)


----------



## filipenko32

Sara your pillow even SOUNDS comfier than dh!! Good for you! Sorry you're feeling ill again, that can't be nice at 12 weeks when you just want to enjoy your pregnancy as you're pretty much reassured by then! Did you have loads of cramping? Mine seems to be everyday ish but very mild and only for a few moments. Xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I am thrilled to be having a girl. I would be shocked if they see boy parts next time, both of my ultrasound techs spent a TON of time looking! :haha:
I see my doc on Thursday and he'll let me know when I need another ultrasound. I don't know if I can wait though, I might end up paying for a private one. For now I'm just going to keep receipts for anything I buy, in case I end up having a very shy boy instead of a girl. :haha:

I spent a long time in the soon-to-be nursery yesterday planning what it would look like. My daughter's name will be Gloriana Michelle, sounds like a total princess name to me. The room will be a pale pink and cream with a darker shade of pink for the carpet. One wall will have a mural of a castle on it and another wall will have these words from Cinderella...

"No matter how your heart is grieving, if you keep on believing, the dream that you wish will come true."

Nope, haven't planned this at all. :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Hi girls,

I find it so hard to keep up on my phone so you'll have to excuse me not replying to all of you individually :(

Mw appt went well, measuring 28wks, baby happy, HB strong, had bloods done. BP is a little low which i guessed as i've been very dizzy when standing. Otherwise ok though :)


----------



## heart tree

Conference call was delayed so I'm popping in. Thanks for the great advice Mom2! It's nice to have a resident expert. Very helpful. 

Sara my nauseau kicked my ass between 12-13 weeks. Then it magically stopped at 14 weeks. 

Luckily my husband was a part of my wild days. But we seriously have a lot of incriminating evidence that must be destroyed! LOL!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Which pregnancy pillow did you get? I am in desperate need for one, but I don't have money to waste so I need to make sure I get a good one.


----------



## heart tree

Good news Puppy! I love hearing about good appointments!

Mom2 you haven't given this any thought, have you? :rofl: I love it!

Sara the pillow is my new husband. I love it. I'm lying in it right now! My husband snuggles up to it too.


----------



## heart tree

This is the one I got based on Hopeful and Croys recommendations. Expensive but worth it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Glad I can be of service. :haha:

One of the things I always packed, but never used were playing cards or other "things to do" during labor. There was no way I was doing ANYTHING during labor but focusing on the contractions, and after baby was born my hands were never empty to do anything else. 
Packing your favorite snacks is a great idea, though. After giving birth you can eat whatever you want ( I would suggest grabbing a bite to eat before heading to the hospital, once you are there they don't let you eat until after delivery, no matter how long it takes!) and its nice to have something you really want available.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- No, no thought at all. :rofl: I also have a very detailed nursery plan if its a boy too. His name would be Mason, but I don't have a middle name. Gloriana gets my middle name, which is also my mother's middle name. 

That pillow looks super comfy. I can't believe how uncomfortable I am already, I usually don't have a need for such sleeping gadgets, but this time I definitely do! As a fellow sewer, do you think this is something you could easily make? Or do I need to go ahead and fork over the dough?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- That's great that you're craving milk. Very healthy. I've been craving pop, diet Dr. Pepper to be exact. Not so healthy. :nope:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Anyone considering a water birth? I'm thinking about it, since this is my last one I don't want to miss out on an experience. :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2 - i have the comfort U pillow too that heart has and LOVE LOVE LOVE it - I think croy has it too?

fili - yep, a baby on each boob! at some point, when they can hold their heads up. I am not planning on bf'ing for a long time though, maybe 3-4 months? and if i can't for whatever reason, i'm fine with formula
did I tell you that those stretching/crampy feelings are going to come and go? just when you are scared they are gone, they come back!

could you imagine if we were all together in our partying days? would have been a blast! dh and i were talking about when the kids get older (esp the girl) who i said i can just go to parties with her if she has to go and drive her and keep the nasty user guys away from her.
oh - but they aren't going to smoke ever or drink until they are at least 18 if i can help it....
lol...i just don't want them doing what i did in my younger days - too wild...
i'm sure it's not going to go down like this as i am not a strict person but they will never drink and drive, ever. 

maybe at that point we can buy those breathalizer things to put on the car? half joking about that...but would be a good idea!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful that's lovely to have a baby on each boob :cloud9: what if you were having triplets lol!! One would have to wait and might get cranky!! Xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, hopeful. Now I have to decide. Do I want to spend $100 on a private scan or $100 on a pillow? Hmmm....


----------



## filipenko32

Scan!


----------



## Amos2009

Fili...just want you to know you transferred your milk craving to me. I had to walk upstairs to the cafeteria to get some. And I DON'T drink milk


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: I know neither do I! Only in tea xx


----------



## hopeful23456

mom2- if you just had that scan, I would say pillow! you will absolutely love it! fili - you are going to be needing a pillow like that too!

puppy - forgot to say congrats on a good scan!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I bet I'd have a scan addiction though by then like I do with pregnancy tests now! I know I will :wacko: I would be running off for a scan every week if I could!! Pillow is def a more sensible option though and more useful! Xx


----------



## croydongirl

I would vote for pillow too - I have the same one and started using it probably around the same time you are at - maybe even before? I can't sleep without it. I am still a little stiff in the morning some days now as I am getting bigger but I cannot imagine trying to sleep without it. I am a tummy sleeper usually so the pillow helps me sleep on my side without worrying about ending up on my back, and the support for my hips is amazing. I LOVE my pillow. I am kinda sad that after the baby we are having a little crib in the bed for the bubs and there won't be room for all of us...perhaps hubs can try the spare room and me, the pillow and the bubs can stay?! ha ha!


----------



## sara1

Mom2- I've got the same pillow as heart, hopeful and croy...cu total body comfort! I never would have imagined I'd say this, but if you have to choose, get the pillow! 

Congrats on a good appt Pups... time for some red meat (with a little salt) to boost your blood pressure

Fili- I'm soooo jealous. I haven't been able to drink milk since week 4 and i used to drink it every morning. Now it and most dairy sends me to straight to the porcelain bowl :sick: I can do ice-cream though


----------



## Amos2009

Pups- I missed your post amongst all the pillow talk :haha:

Congrats on a good appointment! :thumbup:

Now I have moved on to a hershey's bar with almonds....I am going to weigh 500 pounds at the end of this. I better at least have a baby to show for it!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, you could easily make the pillow. It's just two pieces of U shaped fabric sewn together with stuffing inside. As long as you can get the material and stuffing for a good price, I would say make the pillow and get the scan! Best of both worlds.

I hate milk, and I'm still not craving it!

No water birth for me. There is a tub in the labor room, but they don't let you birth in it. You can labor in it as long as you'd like. I like the idea of it, but I think I'd be mad if I was laboring and liked it and then they made me get out!

Hopeful, I love the idea of a breathalyzer for the car. I know a guy who is a wine maker, but also had a drinking problem. He installed one in his car to keep him on track. It's pretty great. Though our kids will be made fun of for having one and we'd go down in history as the world's lamest parents! :rofl:

One conference call down...2 to go...

Back later.


----------



## Fitmomma

Hi ladies! It has been a few days since I've been on here. I hope everyone is doing well! 

I have been feeling very hopefull these past couple days which is really refreshing. I am done worrying. I figure if anything happens I cant stop it anyways so I might as well enjoy the ride. 
As far as symptoms lately I am having some serious dull period pains. The ache/pain is stronger than what I would normally get before my period. Has anyone else had this in their 6th week? If so, how many more weeks does it go on for? 

Fili, how are you feeling?


----------



## croydongirl

I have no doubt that we il have breath tests for the kids once they get old enough to drive. Them and their friends. Call me crazy but I can see it in the future!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Just stopping by to check on everyone. How are you all doing?


----------



## bumpyplease

Alyssa is just beautiful! Can't believe she's over a week old already!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mon! How are you doing? Are you getting any sleep?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi fit momma Im so glad you're feeling hopeful and the cramps can be a very good sign of your baby settling in! I want some more! Did they just start again today? My main symptom is very sore boobs now worse than ever which I am pleased about but my cramping has died a death! Xx



Fitmomma said:


> Hi ladies! It has been a few days since I've been on here. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I have been feeling very hopefull these past couple days which is really refreshing. I am done worrying. I figure if anything happens I cant stop it anyways so I might as well enjoy the ride.
> As far as symptoms lately I am having some serious dull period pains. The ache/pain is stronger than what I would normally get before my period. Has anyone else had this in their 6th week? If so, how many more weeks does it go on for?
> 
> Fili, how are you feeling?


----------



## Mon_n_john

bumpyplease said:


> Alyssa is just beautiful! Can't believe she's over a week old already!

Aww, thank you. :hugs: It's crazy, she's 10 days old already. I am enjoying every second of it. She's constantly on my chest lol.

How are you doing?


----------



## filipenko32

Mon did you get any cramping from 4-6 weeks like a dull ache? I had more in week 4 and less and less ever since. If you did how frequently did you get it if you remember that far back! I'm hoping I can make the 8 week drip this time, I had the 4 weeks one. Xx


----------



## Mon_n_john

filipenko32 said:


> Hi mon! How are you doing? Are you getting any sleep?

Hi Fili! I am pretty good, my stitches are finally healing up so they hurt a lot less and my pelvic bones are still sore but other than that I feel great! In fact, I now weigh less than I did when I got pregnant lol. LOVE IT!

And I am managing to get some sleep, though maybe not enough lol. She wakes every 3 hours or so to eat but at least she goes back to sleep well and stays asleep until the next feeding. Thankfully I work from home and don't have designated work hours so I make up for it by sleeping in later and letting hubby take care of her in the morning. She's honestly a great baby!

How are you feeling my dear?


----------



## Mon_n_john

filipenko32 said:


> Mon did you get any cramping from 4-6 weeks like a dull ache? I had more in week 4 and less and less ever since. If you did how frequently did you get it if you remember that far back! I'm hoping I can make the 8 week drip this time, I had the 4 weeks one. Xx

Fili, first of all I am SO happy that you are on the drip this time. I really think you need it as did I. My pregnancy was honestly so much healthier and normal than with my boys and I am near 100% sure it was due to the intralipid.

And yes, lots of cramps from 4-6 weeks, even had some bleeding which freaked me out. Both are honestly totally normal. You can have cramps all throughout your pregnancy, even braxton hicks very early, all totally normal. = )


----------



## filipenko32

That's so great that you can work from home and you can have some flex time with your own sleeping, you must be on cloud nine every day! SO happy for you, all that effort was so worth it! 

I have had some twinges / dull aches etc but I am actually thinking I should be having more! I get them on average once a day but only for a few moments, ahh I am just obsessing over this now and need to chill! 

Can we have some more pictures? Xx



Mon_n_john said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi mon! How are you doing? Are you getting any sleep?
> 
> Hi Fili! I am pretty good, my stitches are finally healing up so they hurt a lot less and my pelvic bones are still sore but other than that I feel great! In fact, I now weigh less than I did when I got pregnant lol. LOVE IT!
> 
> And I am managing to get some sleep, though maybe not enough lol. She wakes every 3 hours or so to eat but at least she goes back to sleep well and stays asleep until the next feeding. Thankfully I work from home and don't have designated work hours so I make up for it by sleeping in later and letting hubby take care of her in the morning. She's honestly a great baby!
> 
> How are you feeling my dear?Click to expand...


----------



## Fitmomma

filipenko32 said:


> Hi fit momma Im so glad you're feeling hopeful and the cramps can be a very good sign of your baby settling in! I want some more! Did they just start again today? My main symptom is very sore boobs now worse than ever which I am pleased about but my cramping has died a death! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Fitmomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! It has been a few days since I've been on here. I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I have been feeling very hopefull these past couple days which is really refreshing. I am done worrying. I figure if anything happens I cant stop it anyways so I might as well enjoy the ride.
> As far as symptoms lately I am having some serious dull period pains. The ache/pain is stronger than what I would normally get before my period. Has anyone else had this in their 6th week? If so, how many more weeks does it go on for?
> 
> Fili, how are you feeling?Click to expand...

If your boobs are super sore I wouldn't worry too much about not having cramps. ...they aren't very pleasant. ;-) Mine started again a few days ago. They make me sick too. When are you going in for your first scan?


----------



## filipenko32

28th may - no way I am getting my hopes up though! I am just going to pick myself up and try again if it all goes to pot again. I really think they are good signs for you Hun! I know lots of peeps don't have cramps and are fine too but I just have this silly obsession ATM. xx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! :wave: I can see things really picked up here, lots of catching up to do! Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend :D

Pips- Yay for 2 days!!! Can't wait to see pics!!! 

Happy milestone day to Pink and Hopeful! 

Davies- I agree with the other ladies, get that leg checked out! 

Fili/Fitmomma- I felt early cramping/pulling type feelings 5-6 weeks (some were quite strong) and then they eased up and became less and less frequent. Once in awhile I still get a pulling pain down low if I stand up too quick. It's hard not to over-analyze every little symptom when you're PAL :p

Sara- So sorry you feel like shit :/ I hope your new pillow brings you some comfort!

Heart- Between books and the net, I wouldn't pay for a bf class either. 

Puppy- Congrats on a great appt!

Hopeful and Croy- I might need that pillow too! Looks heavenly!

Mon- Thanks for dropping in! She's gorgeous!!!

Hello to anyone lese I may have forgotten! Mom2, MrsM, Pink, Amos :wave:

Afm- I am really looking into pillows because sleep has become a serious issue! It takes me forever to fall asleep :/ I am using a body pillow now, but it's just a target cheapie and I'm guessing the one you ladies have is much comfier! Heart's talk of wild mom and dad photos had me giggling. I've decided to share a few that are on my laptop our baby might see someday 

Here's your mom: cig in one hand, jagermesiter and soda in the other (and notice what the shirt says) :dohh: and I don't know what I was making that face at either lol



and here's your dad lol


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Tuckie, you're going to make me pull out some of my pics aren't you? I'll see what I can do. I feel like I look like a hooker in most of mine. :rofl: 

LOVE the mom picture! :rofl: The shirt is hilarious!

Your husband looks like he's in a San Francisco flat. Where was that taken?


----------



## tuckie27

Aren't those hilarious?!? The shirt is actually the slogan of a Louisville brewery, which is where I was born and raised. I got hubby one too last time I visited (and we do like our brewskis) That photo is from a party night at my in-laws' in Nor Cal. Not in the bay area though, up in the foothills where our families live.

and YES, I think you should bust a few out!


----------



## filipenko32

Hahaha tuckie love it!!! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

I was a good girl...NOT might dig some out tomoz, really wanna see yours heart!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie I LOVE it! Oh I'm loving this show and tell, I've got thousands! I'll pick a couple of choice ones out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Fili, you know how you are feeling confident for me? I'm doing the same for you. I have a good feeling about Meanie.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrsmigg :flower: 

I've suddenly just developed painful trapped wind constipation and indigestion. I'm drinking fresh orange juice and hoping it does something!
Also I just checked back in my diary and Ive never had sore boobs past 6 weeks they always fade away and never come back!

Oh the orange juice seems to be working :rofl: TMI!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've had some very entertaining carry on with wind and bowel movements, or lack of, today. Gory details can be found in journal!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I will have a read tomorrow! I am in pain! Going to try to lie down now


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Fili. I hope you feel better. That is so painful!


I went to lunch with hubby today and tried to bring up the fact that we're probably having a girl. He said he didn't want to talk about it until we got confirmation. He said he doesn't want to be disappointed if its a boy so he doesn't want to get his heart set on a girl. I think that's sweet, but I can't help thinking about the possibility of having a daughter! :pink:


----------



## justwaiting

I thank the technology gods that picture phones and facebook weren't invented until my late teens.
sorry to those of you having girls i was wild from 14-16ish, met hubby at 16 and have been pretty sedate ever since. I enjoy a good party and have had some good times in recent years, lets just say there is less arse, tits and belly being shown at these parties now adays. 
I swear I'm 24 going on 44!!!

Mom I so hope she stays a girl, sounds like you and your hubby will just be smitten!

Fili I hope your feeling better soon, sounds horrible hun.

Davies - Sounds like u need to get your leg checked out. Leg cramping is common, I can't point my toes anymore without painful cramps at night. Isn't salt meant to help with cramping too? 

If anyone finds any good breastfeeding sites or videos please link on here, they are covering it briefly in birthing classes but I like to research!!

Ladies this is a bit tmi but you have all spoken about it before, had my first every sleepgasm the other day. Freaked me out. I have no desire for intimacy at all, yet get off in my dreams so weird.

Pip in my part of the world your having your baby tomorrow!!!

Sorry to all those I have missed and welcome to the new ladies, I hope your all carrying ur rainbows


----------



## heart tree

Good old sleepgasms. I continue to have them periodically. Then my uterus contracts and it hurts. I can't wait to have an orgasm with my husband and no baby inside of me. 

I was a really good teenager. I didn't get wild until my 20's. But it's true, we didn't have the social media like there is now. I hope my girl doesn't feel the need to bare her skin for all to see. 

Mom2 I really hope it's a girl for you. Have you decided if you'll get a private scan?


----------



## heart tree

I found this website. They look like good videos but I can't watch them on my iPad. I was too lazy to get my laptop. I'll look at them tomorrow. 

https://www.breastfeedinginc.ca/content.php?pagename=videos


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls , I want too thank you all for your support it really does mean a lot Paul an I have been talking and I've agreed too try and work at things with him but I said its going to be a long process for me too trust him again he fully understands that I do love him a lot I just think we need sometime and effort then it possibly can work I have felt crap emotionally the last few days and I can't be that way for the kids 

But anyway I have gtt at 9 midwife at 10.30 and scan with my consultant at 12.10 so going to be up the hospital all morning , on another note happy v day too Kieran xxx


----------



## heart tree

Jen it's good to hear from you. I'm glad to hear you are going to try and work things out. I hope things get easier for you. Good luck tomorrow. Please update when you can. 

And happy V day!!! :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Justkeeptryin, good luck with your NT scan!!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much Amanda your awesome and I mean that I will try update when I can I won't get the gtt results today I hope he plays ball and stretches his legs for measurements I'm going too try see if she will do a 3d shot so I can see his face i really wanna see what he looks like now xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy v day Jenny whhooohoooo! So glad to read you and Paul are going to try and work things out.

Good luck today with your nt scans just (and pink if I remember rightly??) you are gonna have great scans I just know it!!!

Sun is shining here again, makes me happy!! Everyone have a good day xx


----------



## LeeC

Hi Pip, Just wanted to pop by PAL to wish you good luck for tomorrow. I can't believe how quickly this 9 month has passed by. I hope you have a lovely and relaxing day today.
At last Ducky is making his debut, bet you can't wait to meet him :)
Looking forward to the pics. Lots of love xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Morning Ladies.

Amos, Fili, Heart, Hopeful, Embo, Puppy, Davies, Sara, Just, Bumpy, MrsM, Croydon, Jenny.

How are you all?

Hello to all you other lovely ladies.

AFM, 8 dpo, nothing to report yet apart from the usual, sore boobs blah blah blah, this is def our last chance for a couple of months at least, so I'm trying to gear myself up for a BFN and if so plan to get my body back for the summer.


----------



## Tasha

Mom2mmcjg said:


> My tip for the labor bag- find a VERY comfortable cotton nightgown to bring. If you labor and deliver in your own rather than the hospital's you will be so much more comfortable. In my experience they will ask you to wear theirs, but if you ask and explain that you don't care if it gets ruined or if they cut it off in case of emergency then they will let you wear yours. I also asked to wear my sleeping bra throughout labor and delivery. I just feel better with something holding up the girls. :haha:
> Oh, and pack your nursing pillow. A boppy is wonderful after giving birth. Much nicer than trying to pile up a ton of hospital pillows.

It is funny how different it is from country to country. Here it is expected that you will wear your own. I usually buy XXXl/XXXXL men's t-shirts cos they are soft and cheap. :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Hey lee. I hope you've got your sticky bean in there. When are you going to test?

I've got my physio appt tomorrow, finally!! I'm adding to my SPd! Bloody sciatica! I'm in even more pain with my back than I am with my SPd :(
Does anybody else's hips hurt at night? I'm in so much pain with mine. I have to constantly switch sides all night long (when I actually sleep all night!!!)


----------



## Tasha

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Heart- Glad I can be of service. :haha:
> 
> One of the things I always packed, but never used were playing cards or other "things to do" during labor. There was no way I was doing ANYTHING during labor but focusing on the contractions, and after baby was born my hands were never empty to do anything else.
> Packing your favorite snacks is a great idea, though. After giving birth you can eat whatever you want ( I would suggest grabbing a bite to eat before heading to the hospital, once you are there they don't let you eat until after delivery, no matter how long it takes!) and its nice to have something you really want available.

This really interests me, here they actively encourage you to eat. Nothing too heavy but they tell you it is important to keep your energy up because it could go on quite a while. I've read in labour, newspaper and magazines though because I tried books and had to keep reading the same page over and over :haha:



Mom2mmcjg said:


> Anyone considering a water birth? I'm thinking about it, since this is my last one I don't want to miss out on an experience. :haha:

I would love a water birth, but I am not allowed. They are suppose to be amaxing. 



filipenko32 said:


> Thanks mrsmigg :flower:
> 
> I've suddenly just developed painful trapped wind constipation and indigestion. I'm drinking fresh orange juice and hoping it does something!
> Also I just checked back in my diary and Ive never had sore boobs past 6 weeks they always fade away and never come back!
> 
> Oh the orange juice seems to be working :rofl: TMI!

Careful because the fresh orange juice could cause heartburn :thumbup:



jenny25 said:


> Hi girls , I want too thank you all for your support it really does mean a lot Paul an I have been talking and I've agreed too try and work at things with him but I said its going to be a long process for me too trust him again he fully understands that I do love him a lot I just think we need sometime and effort then it possibly can work I have felt crap emotionally the last few days and I can't be that way for the kids
> 
> But anyway I have gtt at 9 midwife at 10.30 and scan with my consultant at 12.10 so going to be up the hospital all morning , on another note happy v day too Kieran xxx

Happy V day Kieran. I am so glad you and Paul are going to work on things. I am always here hun. Also will be thinking of you so much over the next few days :hugs:



LeeC said:


> Morning Ladies.
> 
> Amos, Fili, Heart, Hopeful, Embo, Puppy, Davies, Sara, Just, Bumpy, MrsM, Croydon, Jenny.
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Hello to all you other lovely ladies.
> 
> AFM, 8 dpo, nothing to report yet apart from the usual, sore boobs blah blah blah, this is def our last chance for a couple of months at least, so I'm trying to gear myself up for a BFN and if so plan to get my body back for the summer.

:hugs: Lee, you know I have everything crossed for you.



Embo78 said:


> Hey lee. I hope you've got your sticky bean in there. When are you going to test?
> 
> I've got my physio appt tomorrow, finally!! I'm adding to my SPd! Bloody sciatica! I'm in even more pain with my back than I am with my SPd :(
> Does anybody else's hips hurt at night? I'm in so much pain with mine. I have to constantly switch sides all night long (when I actually sleep all night!!!)

Ouch :hugs: Embo. Have you see a physio? Do you have a support belt?


AFM - I want milk now and I dont drink milk :haha: I am going to have milkshake with my grapes for breakfast I think. I did a HPT yesterday to make sure the HCG had gone (last time I did one was the day before bleeding started) and it has, which is good because it means I am a step closer to tests and therefore a step closer to my rainbow :)

I orginally came in here to say one more day until we get to meet ducky, how exciting is that? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and Fili, I started reading that last night but was too tired so will read it today. Thank you again. What I did manage to read was very interesting.


----------



## Embo78

My appt is tomorrow Tasha. I hope they can give me a support belt and I hope it relieves some of the agony I feel on a daily basis. The only thing that eases the pain is total rest but that creates boredom!! I'm really having to practise patience. The positive is that I can just sit around feeling otto! He had hiccups yesterday for the first time :cloud9:

I hope that you get some answers from your tests him. What tests are you having done?


----------



## Tasha

My support belt from the physio was pure relief hun. I had tried normal ones that you buy but they just werent as supportive. This was great though. Hiccups are so cute :cloud9:

I am having natural killer cell testing done and also PCOS.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls would you mind telling me what week your sickness kicked in if you can remember? Not feeling too hopeful today as I am only very mildly nauseated but I'd thought I'd write down your answers for future reference if I have to do round 6 and so I don't ask you again! I am thinking though that this is the first pregnancy I have ever had without sickness before 6 weeks! So maybe that's a good sign?! Thanks xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lee, I am so so hoping you get your bfp this time round Hun :hugs: :hugs: and it's a very sticky one! Xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Fili, I was really sick with Morgan from about seven or eight weeks. Naomi-Mae, nothing. Honey I didnt find out til I was twenty-two weeks pregnant so I deffo didnt have morning sickness. Kaysie Blossom I had mild anusea from about six or seven weeks, I was then fainting every where from about ten weeks. Riley Rae I had nausea from about five weeks.


----------



## puppycat

Fili I had HG from week 6 :sick: but nothing really with Laura. Also my friend on BnB is 9 weeks and has had NO symptoms (she had a scan last week so knows all is well)


----------



## daviess3

Fili my sickness was from week 6 but week 7 was when got really bad! Bbs were sore some days an heartburn some days I think ur find bubs just drink lots of water I swear that's what's done it for me! X


----------



## petitpas

Happy six weeks, fili!

I usually had nausea by about 7ish weeks but it was a really different feeling for each pregnancy. Don't forget that steroids are used as a medication against ms so you might not get any and still be absolutely fine. Lambs was always worried about not having nausea or any other symptom (except side boobs) and she is 25 weeks along now!
Sorry, I don't mean to shoot down your symptom spotting all the time :blush:
I think that if you had full on ms and it stopped for more than three or four days at eight weeks, I'd be worrying with you. Before then, ms can be quite erratic - if you even have it. I'm looking forward to your scan on Monday - that'll really give us more info! Hopefully a lovely jubbely beating heart! :cloud9:

MrsM, if you are on cyclogest the recommendation with spotting is to switch and take it up the back passage. Sounds lovely, I know, but you get used to it and it is a lot less messy for your knickers.

Davies, for the leg, I'd either call your midwife and say you are worried about a DVT (don't even get her started on the lymphoedema otherwise she'll get lost and confused), or alternatively head up to A&E (with a book) and tell them the same thing. The advantage with the latter option is that they can actually check you out (blood test followed by scan if necessary), your midwife wouldn't be able to tell whether anything is wrong and would only have to send you to A&E anyway. If they don't find anything you might be fast-tracked with your referral to your specialist.
If memory serves me correctly, you're not on heparin anymore, are you?

All the talk about naughty days made me laugh. Like heart, I was a goodie two shoes in my teens, very often the designated driver. In my 20s, however, I flew the nest and had a lot of fun!
My mum destroyed all evidence of her party days after my little sister found a box of photos in the attic :haha: I think it's a shame. I would have loved to see her having fun in the 60s. I did once see a picture of her in a wedding dress at my greatgran's. It turns out she was previously married and never told us! Doesn't bother me at all. Especially considering that was the only way to have a relationship in those days. I feel lucky that DH and I were able to get to know each other and live together before deciding on getting married.

Saying that, I may have to delete some old pictures :blush: end of night photos can be so unglamorous!

Thank you for all the support and encouragement for tomorrow, ladies! My bestest bump buddy has taken the day off work, just to update my journal it seems :D So even if I'm not online you will hopefully find out what is going on.

I am knackered today! I had a horrible steroid shot yesterday afternoon and got the symptoms: I was wide awake and eating snacks until six am! I'm going to try and get a couple more hours of sleep in before my second shot this afternoon. It doesn't bode well for a calm relaxing day and a restful night before the birth :haha: Darn, I wanted to look refreshed and happy in those first few photos - at least I'll be allowed make up once I get back to the ward :rofl: vain, me, for first baby pics to be cherished forever? Noooo.... :blush:


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhh so so excited for you pip and ducky!

wishing you all the luck in the world! and i cant wait to hear his names and see the pics!

lots of love xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pip I can't believe you're one day away from giving birth and STILL helping me and everyone else!!!! :hugs: :hugs:. You're not shooting down my symptom spotting you're just right!! I know you're right but I still do it. I think it helps me cope in some weird way too like all the excessive testing too! :haha:. No steroids will not make for good sleep, is there any way you could have the shot very early in the morning to help with that? You will look amazing even without makeup I am sure! I am SOOOOOOO bloody excited for you! Xxxx


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day:
Abi 2012
Embo78
Filipenko32
Jenny25 extra congrats it's V-DAY :yipee:
Justwaiting

Pink, Just- Hope you both have awesome scans today! Just I really enjoyed the NT scan, it was my first abdominal scan after all the internals, and you get to see so much! Will be lurking for updates from you both!

Embo- I'm glad you're finally going to get that physio appt. it seems like you've been suffering for ages. I really hope they can give you some relief!

Jenny- I'm glad to hear that you and Paul are trying to work things out. Make sure you take care of yourself and do what's best for you! We're all thinking of you! :hugs:

Lee- How are you doing? Sending an extra bucket of stick :dust: your way. When are you testing?

Pip- I am SOOO excited for you! Lol on the post delivery make-up... you little coquette you :haha:

Fili- If my memory serves I had one bout of morning sickness at 5+6, actually threw up that day, and then nothing really till about 7 weeks. The nausea has been really really variable with me... some days almost unbearable (yesterday!), others very mild or non-existent (today). 2 things I have noticed are that the more well-rested I am the lighter my ms, and that it's food combinations rather than individual foods that cause me to vomit... ie I can't have dairy and fruit within an hour of each other, but I can do them separately. 

afm- Finally finished all my party preparations and now just have to get through tomorrow. I'm getting really excited. We got married at the registry office so this is our chance to share our wedding with family and friends (especially mine from the states), even though there won't be another ceremony. It's funny, I bought the dress over a year ago, just on a whim when shopping for something else.... and thought: "well when we finally get around to it, this will be perfect." Thank god it's got an empire waist!


----------



## filipenko32

Have a wonderful time tomorrow Sara!! Glad your dress still fits! :cloud9:


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies, the scan was all good.

Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Great news pink!


----------



## petitpas

Phew, Sara, good choice on the dress! :thumbup:

Heart, I forgot to say earlier that I found my breastfeeding class to be very good. Who knew that boobs fed 360 degrees? Apparently, if you have a nobbly bit or blocked duct above your nipple you can lie down and hang the baby over your shoulder to feed. The baby's jaw will massage the knot away! Genius!
Also, Savoy cabbage leaves from the fridge are supposed to be lifesavers (darn, just realised I forgot that from our shopping order :dohh:)

Fili, I hear ya! Let me know when I'm spoiling the fun :lol:
I'm really excited about Monday's scan. Measuring on target (+/- a few days of course) and having a heartbeat will be a first for you, right?


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Pip! The knowledge I learn from you! :haha: ONE MORE DAY!!!

Sara- good choice on the dress! Have a great time!!

Pink- great news on the scan! 

I know I read more, but I am just out of it today...


----------



## filipenko32

It sure will pip, if that happens I will faint with shock! I'm going to the Harley St branch to see dr s as it's closer. I did actually get the train to Epsom for the drip last time as you suggested and it was SO much easier but I want to be closer to home for the scan.


----------



## filipenko32

Can't get enough milk!! And craving twixes - just had to get a packet of 18 single fingers from tescos for £1 along with 2 fans because it is TOO hot!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Good old sleepgasms. I continue to have them periodically. Then my uterus contracts and it hurts. I can't wait to have an orgasm with my husband and no baby inside of me.
> 
> I was a really good teenager. I didn't get wild until my 20's. But it's true, we didn't have the social media like there is now. I hope my girl doesn't feel the need to bare her skin for all to see.
> 
> Mom2 I really hope it's a girl for you. Have you decided if you'll get a private scan?

I go see my doc on Thursday to discuss the ultrasound results. He'll tell me then when I get another one. If its too far away hubby and I may get a private one, ideally my doc will want another scan SOON! :haha:

I feel pretty confident that its a girl. Two different techs spent SO MUCH time looking and neither saw a glimpse of any boy parts. With all of my boys they saw boy parts right away. I would like to get another scan soon though, so hubby can be sure and ready to plan. :kiss:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tasha- I wish they let you eat here. They don't in case you need emergency anesthesia, they are always counting on an emergency. I always throw up during labor, always. So having something in my stomach to come out is a good things. It actually speeds up the labor process, so I've heard. 
The gown things varies from hospital to hospital. Some are very strict about you wearing their gowns because they give them quick access to everything in case of emergency, some are more lenient and let you wear your own if you beg. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just want to wish Pip all the very best for tomorrow. Your journal was the first one I read on B&B, I can't remember how I came across it, but I remember thinking you had been through so much, I couldn't comprehend how you coped, yet you were always full of honest and straightforward advice for everybody. And here you still are, one day from becoming a Mummy, still offering advice. 
For quite a while in my life, for different reasons to you, I thought I would never become a Mum. The day I gave birth was the day I finally realised that I was going to be. I hadn't ever really let myself believe it until that point. I remember just staring at my daughter, in her little perspex cot, in the most incredible disbelief, awe, elation, and so many other emotions, but mainly overwhelming, heart bursting love. And the thought that the girl who wrote that wonderful journal is going to be feeling all those same feelings tomorrow makes me so incredibly happy. This thread is an amazing testament to happy endings, or rather happy beginnings. I'm not going to offer you any advice, everybody's birth story is different, and I'm so looking forward to reading yours, and welcoming Ducky to the world.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pink- Wonderful news! 

Jen- Happy V-day :happydance: So glad you and hubby are going to work it out! :flower:

Fili- Happy 6 weeks! My nausea was the worst in weeks 7-9, but milder in weeks 5-6 and 10-11. Can't wait for your scan!

Pip- So excited for you! :yipee: Can't believe ducky is coming tomorrow!!! :happydance: I hope you have a wonderful birth experience! :flower:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Have an amazing time tomorrow! Sounds like you bought the perfect dress! :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

morning girls! have to get back to work but happy milestone day girls and vday jen!
lee- wishing hoping and praying for your bfp!!!!!!
can't believe ducky is born tomorrow pip!
mrsm - your post still has me crying! i can't imagine actually getting to have a child (children) which actually having them it will finally set in that i have kids....
fili- steroids hide ms! i never had any, just really tired and a little dizzy feeling


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ladies, check out this nursery! I don't think I could be THIS over the top. 
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-E6lImFfY...600/toddler-bedroom-decorating-ideas-125a.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Tasha- I wish they let you eat here. They don't in case you need emergency anesthesia, they are always counting on an emergency. I always throw up during labor, always. So having something in my stomach to come out is a good things. It actually speeds up the labor process, so I've heard.
> The gown things varies from hospital to hospital. Some are very strict about you wearing their gowns because they give them quick access to everything in case of emergency, some are more lenient and let you wear your own if you beg. :haha:

Throwing up with nothing in your stomach cant be much fun. When I was in labour with Morgan they were trying to force feed me pasty, mash and beans. With Honey I finished my lunch about twenty minutes before she was born :rofl: My labour was over 48 hours with Morgan, 27 hours of that was established labour; I am pretty sure they wouldnt like me much if they stopped me from eating whilst heavily pregnant and in labour for that long :haha: Are you supervised the whole time in labour there? Here we arent (unless there is a medical need to be) and so I would probably sneak in some cereal bars cos they are high energy and not too heavy on the stomach. Oh and possibly frozen grapes :haha:

I can see the advantages of wearing a gown, when we had an emergency situation when I was pregnant with Honey, you get surround by people pulling at you, so I am sure they would just be ripping clothes off. :thumbup:

BTW I would go for the scan over pillow. I am a scan addict though, I had 13 NHS ones and two private with RR pregnancy and we only got to 24 weeks :haha: but they provided my best memories of Riley Rae :cloud9:

Also if anyone is looking for a maternity pillow, then look up support pillows. I got one with RR, it was the same but cost a whole lot less just because of the name. Babies and maternity are just like weddings, it makes things cost twice as much just because that is on the front :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful it's the most amazing feeling. I can't wait for you to experience it too. I also meant to add that I still feel the same way two and a half years later. She made me complete. 
Jen, I'm pleased you are working things through. Happy V day!


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, pretty but not to my taste at all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That nursery is hilarious.


----------



## heart tree

Pink any details? Pics? I love scan stories. Congrats. 

Fili, mine started at 6 weeks but was intermittent. I'll look at my FF charts and let you know exactly when I got it. 

I still hate milk. You lot can't convince me otherwise. 

MrsM, your post was beautiful. Thanks for writing it. Any more spotting?

Lee, I hope it's a bfp this time. Good luck testing. 

Tasha, I'm glad it's not a bfp for you. Let the testing begin. 

Sara, can we see a picture of the dress? Tomorrow is going to be wonderful. Especially with a healthy baby in your belly!

Amos, any news on when the next scan is?

Mom2 that is very over the top, but also very well done. Some little girl is loving her room!

Jen, looking forward to your update. 

You too Just!

Bumpy, tomorrow is the big day! Do you have an inkling of what gender you think it is?

Pip, sorry those steroids kept you up. It's a shame you can't feel more rested before such a big day. And just for the record, I fully plan on applying make up before any pictures are taken of me. Glad to hear you were a wild girl like me!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tasha- Wow! 27 hours of labor! 5 1/2 hours was my longest labor, that was with #1. 27 minutes was my shortest, that was with #3. Once I get to 4cm they usually break my water, that means I'll be holding my baby withing 20 minutes. :happydance:

Oh wait, that's not true. #5 was my longest labor, 12 hours, but I always forget that because I had a epidural and slept through it. The nurse woke me up at 6:30 am to let me know they were going to break my water and she was leaving at 7am so I'd have a different nurse. I told her that if they break my water she'd be here to see my baby. Luckily she believed me and started getting the room ready, Gavin was born at 6:57 am. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

If I had a ton of money and huge house I might do something like that. But with my luck after all that I'd have a daughter who liked monster trucks instead of princesses. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: you sound like me, it was only that long because he was a thirty-six week induction due to pre-eclampsia. Number two was 90 minutes long, number three was 45 minutes long, number four was an hour from 0-7cm when I needed an EMCS due to her distress and number five was less than ten minutes.


----------



## Amos2009

Happy V day Jen! So glad to hear you and Paul will be working it out! :thumbup:

Happy Milestone day to 
Abi 2012
Embo78
Filipenko32
Jenny25
Justwaiting
Mrskg


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your sickness stories everyone :hugs: 

Mrsmigg I regularly read pip's ttc journal, every week at least! It has this calming effect on me!! 

As for the labour stories, I will be :ignore: - ing those for the time being!!! Yikes!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow! I'm in love with this mural.
https://ugc.theknot.com/722932-large.jpg

You ladies are going to have to help me not go crazy with the pink. I've never been able to use it before, so I can see myself getting everything pink!


----------



## Amos2009

Oh and Heart- no word yet. But I told her late Friday so I'm sure that's when it will be. Having the upset tummy today and trying not to freak out since that always seemed to precede bad news.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- I bet you'll be like me and have very easy/fast labors!


----------



## Amos2009

Well shit.....doc just called and wants me to come TODAY for an ultrasound. 3:30. I don't want to go.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Amos, you dont have to do anything you dont want to but with the tummy ache it might reassure you.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

How's this for a princess room? https://thumbs2.modthesims.info/img/3/6/8/1/7/9/MTS2_HugeLunatic_854084_HL-GothicCrib.jpg
:rofl:

I do like this one though. The pink on the walls is lighters, I don't know if I'd be able to do the stripes though. If I can afford one, I'd love a round crib!
https://luxefinds.com/LuxeLiving/wp...airy-princess-baby-nursery-e1327526051385.jpg

Okay, hubby is going to have to get a second job because I love this nursery!!!
https://www.roomzaar.com/rate-my-space/Nurseries/Reeses-Nursery/detail.esi?oid=23402933


----------



## sara1

Thanks for the good wishes ladies... Party is actually on Friday... tomorrow's the last day of running around and working I have to get through (picking up relatives from the airport etc). Then it's off to the spa on Friday to get seriously pampered:) TBH I may be looking forward to most :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- :hugs: You can do this! It will be okay. Go get the scan to find out that baby is growing and doing well. There's no reason to think about anything else. Baby is healthy until proven otherwise. :flower:


----------



## Amos2009

Well, now they called me back and said she doesn't think doc realized I just had one Monday so I told her I wanted to wait til Friday. She is going to talk to doc and call me back.


----------



## filipenko32

Hmm not sure what's best here Hun, it could reassure you and show you more appropriate growth. In what way is your tummy upset? Xx


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- I have the big D- diarrea. I know hormone changes can cause that, but it's just been an omen for me. And then again, it may just be random. I hate PAL right now.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: Amos I hope it's not, sounds like a reassurance scan might help you if you're going to be really worried and it's a bad sign for you xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a bad time right now. I pray whatever doc decides will give you the good news and assurance you need and that the big-D is just another pregnancy symptom this time.


----------



## filipenko32

Amos here's a link which might reassure you https://www.babycenter.com/400_diarrhea-in-early-pregnancy_2690733_652.bc


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Fili...I know it can be normal, just hasn't been with me. 

I have decided I am going to hold out for Friday. This sounds terrible, but I want to be able to say for the next 2 days that I am pregnant. I want to make it last as long as I can.


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls just a quick update before I go for a nice cool shower , Kieran is doing great he weighs 1lb7oz just now he kept kicking while the consultant was scanning me lol she said before she scanned me oh look he just kicked which he did she isn't worried about anything an is really happy how thigs are j have now been discharged from fetal medicine clinic I also have no more scans booked I'm now under midwife led care as she has now classed this as a normal pregnancy I don't even see her again unless my midwife thinks I need too fundal height on my stomach is 24cm and it showed I had 2+ keytones in my urine my midwife said it could be cause I ain't eaten due to me having the gtt test I will only get a call if there is something wrong I didn't get a scan picture as he wasn't in a good position xx


----------



## jenny25

And ps I'm getting a sweep at 38 weeks so that would give me the date roughy 27th aug my sons bday xx


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Jen :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

That's great, Jen! :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

Oh wow Jen. Can you imagine if you have 2 children with the same birthday? Congrats on a perfect scan and a normal pregnancy. I'm sooooo happy for you!

Amos, I like the idea of waiting until Friday if you can. It will give them a clearer picture of your little bean. Sorry you have the runs. I wish you didn't have a history of it meaning bad news. PAL sucks big time, especially after numerous losses. It's never easy. There is always worry. But we have to endure all of the worry in order to get to the end goal.

Fili, I had nausea at 5+5, 5+6 and 6 weeks. Then I didn't have it again until 7 and 7+1. Then it went away again for a few days. It continued on and off like this for a while.


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so so much I really do mean it girls it means the world too me xx

I will do a bump shot and I will show my stash of stuff for Kieran later today xxx


----------



## lexi374

Pip good luck for tomorrow not long til you meet your little man! :thumbup:

Jen happy v day :hugs:

Pink yay for good scan! :happydance:

Amos although ive been constipated last monday before my scan my stomach just exploded! Sorry tmi! Think it was nervous tummy. Maybe you are worrying and its affecting you? :hugs:

Fili ive not had any sickness, just a little queasy on and off. :hugs:

Happy milestones ladies!

AFM still tired and constipated, and already worrying about next monday! :nope:

Hi to everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lex you'll be just one over the moon lady next monday Hun don't worry - easier said than done i know :hugs: 

Girls I have just knocked some common sense into myself! I just thought about my last pregnancy when I had no cramping whatsoever and the sac grew to be 8 weeks size and I never felt a thing!!! It was just the baby that didn't grow but do you think that if the baby had grown I wouldn't have felt a think either as the sac is the thing doing the 'outside' growing iykwim?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos I had diarrhoea when I was pregnant with Edie. I know it's meant bad things for you in the past and I wish that wasn't the case. I was concerned that I had nausea in this pregnancy and I didn't have that with Edie, just my two losses. Now I'm fretting because the nausea has worn off. Today, you are pregnant and I really think everything is ok. 
Fili my nausea has come and gone. I had it Sunday Monday and Tuesday and not yesterday and today. It's been replaced with light headedness, dizziness, breathlessness and constipation. 
Heart, no more spotting , but that general area has felt itchy and irritable for the last two days. I think I'll try Pips suggestion of up the doo-dah instead of up the hoo-hah.


----------



## fluffyblue

Amos2009 said:


> Fili- I have the big D- diarrea. I know hormone changes can cause that, but it's just been an omen for me. And then again, it may just be random. I hate PAL right now.

Hey hun your worries sound just like mine with Ollie, as you remember with my post about misdiagnosis they told me I was having an ectopic booked me in for surgery and then found bubs and then I went through two weeks of scans waiting for a yolk sac, fetal pole and finally a heartbeat at 6 weeks.

I found this in a leaflet 

"At about 5 weeks gestation, your baby's heart begins to beat. At this point, a normal fetal heart rate is about the same heart rate as the mother's: about 80-85 beats per minute (BPM). From this point, it will increase its rate about 3 beats per minute per day during that first month"

I worried about everything from measurements (at one stage I made them rescan me at the hospital because I had gone backwards in MM!)

I also had a terrible bout of the trots but i put it down to simple nerves and hardly sleeping or eating for days through worry. Its so easy for us to say dont worry you are going to but please try and have hope - baby has grown xx


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on good scans pink and jen! 

mom2 - those links are funny and cute, i wish i had a big nursery room like those! you must have alot of rooms in your house for so many people? i'm assuming some of the boys share a room? how do you do it?

we only have 3 bedrooms (all upstairs, one for us, one as a spare bedroom/office and the other for the 2 cribs). really hoping we can move before they need separate rooms.

amos - sorry about the shits! totally sucks! i hope if you do wait until friday that you get a scan early in the day as i will be stalking you all day long if not (not that I mind, i'm just impatient)... ;)


----------



## sara1

Mismig- the pregnancy combined with the pessaries can commonly cause a nasty yeast infection... I remember this happened to Tuckie. If the doh- da solution doesn't help you may need to get something for it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Sara. I'll see how I get on with the doo-dah but will bear it in mind if it doesn't help.


----------



## tuckie27

Embo- Good luck on your scan tomorrow!

Pip- You must be soo excted for the arrival of your LO!!! :cloud9: Can't wait for the pics and to find out his name :D

Pink- Congrats on a great scan! 

Sara- Have fun and post pics after! I'm so jealous of your spa day!!!

Jen- Happy V-Day and congrats on a great scan :)

Amos- I had the big d with this pregnancy. I can't remember when exactly, but it was early, maybe 6 or 7 weeks? It was bad too, I remember thinking it was food poisoning, but I never vomited. I hope everything turns out fine for you hun :hugs:

MrsM- Sara is correct, I had a yeast infection from the prog supps. I couldn't handle putting anything in the back door (skeeves me out too much) so she gave me a 3 day treatment which seemed to clear things up. 

Afm, Hubby got me sick!!! :growlmad: I woke up this morning and my throat was super dry and sore and I was coughing up nasty shit. Now I'm starting to feel feverish and weak too :( I am worried about the baby ofc. All I know that I can take is Tylenol too, I've been giving hubby the good shit. We are about to have a 4 day weekend on post, which means everything will be closed down after tomorrow until Tuesday. I'm wondering of I should go to OB sick call tomorrow just in case, otherwise I'll have to wait until Tues. I'm just paranoid it's going to affect the pregnancy somehow or something. This sucks!


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara - have fun at the party and we want pics!

bought a swing today (got $50 off - happy about that)

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959535

i'm going to get this swing too if i don't get it as a gift

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4360510


----------



## hopeful23456

tuckie - i was SUPER SICK for 1 week! around 22 weeks?
started with sore throat, then horrible cough and fever that got up to 100.3 or around there for a few days! tylenol took it down some and then right back up again.
i was freaked out and had to take 1 week off of work (which sucked to waste that time)
i am scared to take anything in general but had to take tylenol (extra strength, started out cutting the pills in half but then took the recommended dosage on the box)
had many cough drops (vicks, halls, ludens)
chloraseptic sore throat lozenges and spray
sudafed - i was really stuffed up too - took the maximum dose on the box - you need to ask the pharmacist if you want it as it's behind the counter

so it's ok to take all that stuff. you could call them too just to check as I was in second tri but i'm sure it's fine. the dr had given me a list of all medications you can take when pregnant really early on and it was things you can take at any time.


----------



## daviess3

Pip just stopped by to wish you the happiest day of ur life, do pleased for you an how amazing to meet ducky finally after all you have been through I wish you all the best xxxx

Amos hope ur ok sweetie fxd ur little bean is still there do the scan when ur ready my lovely xx

I have read everything but got baby brain tonight hope everyone's ok x

Jen congrats on scan sweetie an happy v day. X


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I would go today if I were you. I had a cold at 9 weeks and didn't take anything. Luckily my cold never went to my chest, it just stayed in my nose. And it also seemed to clear up enough at night so I could sleep through the night. But during the day I blew my nose and sneezed constantly. You may decide to power through it, or you may need to take something like Hopeful did. Whatever you choose, don't worry about the baby. The baby essentially takes all of your immunity to keep them safe and healthy. A cold or the flu won't affect the baby at all. Obviously if you end up with a chest infections, or something like that, it might get more serious. That's why I suggest getting checked out now.


----------



## heart tree

Cute swings Hopeful! 

I just emailed three of my friends who are new moms and asked them what their essential, must have items are. I can't wait for the responses. I still have so much to buy! Eeeekkk!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks ladies. I can't go today because OB sick call is only from 7am-9:30am (which I think is stupid because I went once and got there way early and there were already about 15 prego women in there and when I got out of my appt the entire waiting room was full!) Hopeful, I didn't know you could take sudafed. I have some of that here already and I'll take it if it gets really bad. Heart, thanks for reassuring me about the baby. I was talking to my hubby about it just now and he was being an ass, saying it would be pointless to go in because I've only had it for a day :/ I think he's just pissy because he has some safety BS meetings to go to that start at 8am so it would be a hassle with one car because the hospital is off post and about 35 mins from where he works, so he doesn't want to deal with it. He said if it gets bad over the 4-day I can just go into ER. Whatever, I don't want to argue about it :/ Ugh. I know he's sick too and in a bad mood; it's hot as hell here (100 degrees) and he was out in it all day so I'm steering clear of him now!


----------



## heart tree

Oh that sucks Tuckie. I wish you could go today. I'm going to type up what the recommendations of my hospital are.


----------



## heart tree

*For colds:*

What to do first:

- Increase rest and fluids. Your body uses extra fluids when fighting a virus and your immune system is boosted when you sleep or rest
- Apply Vicks VaporRub at the bottom of each nostril.

*Safe Medications:*

For Runny or Stuffy Nose:

- Saline nasal spray as needed
- Oxymetolazone nasal spray (e.g. Afrin Nasal Spray 12 hour): one spray in each nostril every 12 hours for 2 days. Caution: Afrin should only be used for 2 days. If used longer it will prolong your symptoms.

For cough:

- Guaifenesin (e.g. Robitussin): Take 1 teaspoonful every 6-8 hours during the day. At night, use Robitussin DM. Drink 8 ounces of water before taking it. Do not drink anything for 20 minutes after taking the Robitussin.

For aches, headaches, sore throat:

- Acetaminophen (e.g. Tylenol 325 mg): 1-2 every 4-6 hours or one Extra-Strength Tylenol every 4-6 hours.

*When to call your Health Care Provider:*

- Persistent fever of 100.4 or greater or fever of 100 that lasts more than 72 hours.
- Persistent cough that lasts more than 7-10 days or server cough that interferes with sleep.
- Wheezing or shortness of breath
- Coughing up sputum with blood
- Chest pain with cough


----------



## Embo78

Good luck tomorrow pip :) cant believe you'll be holding ducky in your arms this time tomorrow!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks so much Heart! I didn't know I could use robitussin. I have some of that here too. I was googling away and also found that fever is the biggest threat to the baby (the overheating thing) so I talked to hubby again and he was nicer and we agreed if I got a fever over 100, we are going in.


----------



## heart tree

That sounds like a good plan. Just keep an eye on your temp. If it's normal, I'm sure everything will be ok. If it's high, then the doctor's will take care of you and everything will still be ok. See where I'm going with this? It's going to be ok!


----------



## tuckie27

Haha, I know! I'm a bit of a worry-wart :p I will def rest a lot, stay on top of the temp, drink lots of fluids, etc. Thanks for the help ladies. So far, I'm just using cough drops. Hopefully I won't have to use any of the other stuff, but at least now I know I can if I have to.


----------



## heart tree

You are PAL Normal and don't ever forget it. Worrying is part of it! We all understand. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Hope you feel better Tuckie :flower:

PIP!!! It's getting close!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM- scan friday at 3:30! Sorry Hopeful....you will have to wait a minute lol. I just want to be able to go home and not have to go back to work just in case....


----------



## heart tree

Oh thank god they are doing it on Friday. That makes so much more sense. And it allows you to "enjoy" your pregnancy for another 2 days.


----------



## croydongirl

Ok - I am leaving for our 3d scan in 20 minutes. I am so excited. I think this might actually be the first scan I am looking forward to?! :) I am not sure if we will get pictures but if we do I will try and post them.

Pip - thinking of you xx

Amos - I had the runs early in this pregnancy and in one of my m/c I thought it was such a bad thing because of having it for one of the losses, but after having it this time clearly it doesn't have to mean anything bad. Actually, my midwife said sometimes women get the runs rather than m/s. I guess it has to come out somewhere. I only had it for a couple of days and then randomly here and there. You could try drinking/eating a pro biotic, that can help to settle things down.

Tuckie - PARL sucks. I hope it feels good to know you are totally normal! :) And as you can tell, you are in good company!


----------



## Amos2009

Yep...she said doc wanted to wait another week or so and I said OH HELL NAW....we're doing it Friday. And she said- oh, ok! Duh.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Croy. Can't wait to see 3d pics!!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Amos2009 said:


> Yep...she said doc wanted to wait another week or so and I said OH HELL NAW....we're doing it Friday. And she said- oh, ok! Duh.

Atta girl! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Croy, have a blast! You are going to LOVE the 3D! I hope you get pics. Take some with your phone if necessary.


----------



## hopeful23456

Good idea heart- Croy take pics with your phone! 

Tuckie- just don't take the meds that are like tylenol pm- just take regular tylenol (or extra strength). And not a robitussin cold and flu or those hybrid ones, just plain old robitussin. 
Dh got me robitussin cough + cold congestion as he didn't know and the dr said not to take that one. 

Heart- let us know what they say the essentials are!

Amos- 3:30 isn't too long to wait I guess.... ;)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> congrats on good scans pink and jen!
> 
> mom2 - those links are funny and cute, i wish i had a big nursery room like those! you must have alot of rooms in your house for so many people? i'm assuming some of the boys share a room? how do you do it?
> 
> we only have 3 bedrooms (all upstairs, one for us, one as a spare bedroom/office and the other for the 2 cribs). really hoping we can move before they need separate rooms.
> 
> amos - sorry about the shits! totally sucks! i hope if you do wait until friday that you get a scan early in the day as i will be stalking you all day long if not (not that I mind, i'm just impatient)... ;)

I'm very happy with my house. Big enough to fit my family, but not so big that we're not constantly together. About 2700 square feet. We have 5 bedrooms, 4 upstairs and 1 downstairs. The downstairs one will be my sewing room and my current sewing room upstairs will be the new nursery. I want all the kids upstairs, no one downstairs alone. 
My two oldest share a room, always have. They are only 15 months apart and in the same grade so they are constantly together. My 3 youngest share a room. They are all very close and love being together. If baby turns out to be a boy then the nursery will be for #5 and #6 together, but if baby stays a girl she'll be the only one with her own room. By the time my younger ones need more room my older ones will probably be moving out! :cry: 
Each of my kids had a color and a theme when they were born. We always go all out (within our budget) to decorate their nurseries. #1 was aqua and fairies, #2 was blue and Noah's Ark, #3 was green and crosses, #4 was red and Angels blowing trumpets, #5 was red, white, and blue and Americana. 

Yes, I'm obsessive. :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Sara - have fun at the party and we want pics!
> 
> bought a swing today (got $50 off - happy about that)
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11959535
> 
> i'm going to get this swing too if i don't get it as a gift
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4360510

I love both of those swings!! So cute!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- Good for you! Friday is a long enough wait. 

Tuckie- Sudafed (pseudoephedrine) is an FDA category C for pregnancy. Robitussin (guaifenesin) is also pregnancy category C, as well as Tylenol. They have been used by pregnant women, but have no studies proving pregnancy safety. Category A means safe during pregnancy, Category B means probably safe, Category C means they have no idea. I recommend www.drugs.com You can look up all sorts of info about most every drug before using it. 
I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, how is everyone? 
I have itchy eyes anyone else suffering? X

Pip good luck again can't wait to see ducky x

Croy can't wait for pic an happy 30 week x


----------



## jenny25

Morning Davies I've been up since 5 yeah cause I'm cool like that and sleep is so over rated lol xx

I don't have itchy eyes maybe it's hayfever? Xxx

Good luck pip can't wait too see ducky xxx


----------



## sara1

morning ladies... 

Happy Milestone day:

Amos2009
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Mrs Miggins

PIP Where's ducky? Ok. so it's only 8 am in the UK, I suppose I'm being a little impatient. Getting seriously excited for you! Hope everything's ok and you are enjoying your last few hours before mommyhood! 

Tuckie- Hope you're feeling better. Try not to worry too much about it... the baby will be fine! Just get lots of rest!

Hopeful- Love the swings! As I was looking at them I was thinking "wow, she's getting 2, that seems a bit excessive...' then I remembered you're having twins! Clearly, I'm not the brightest spark! :haha:

Amos- I love that you pushed for your scan on Friday. Nobody messes with you girl!!


Afm- I off for a mani-pedi and then I have to teach! Poor students, my mind is really not on vocabulary and grammar today. Maybe I should just set pop-quizes all day :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies, 

ive just read loads and wanted to comment but i have now forgotten most things! lol

but the main event of the day - pip gets to meet ducky! im so excited! cant wait to hear details, names etc...pip you are finally gonna be a mummy!!!yippeeeee! will be thinking of you and hoping today goes well!

happy milestone day to:
Amos2009
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Mrs Miggins

oh and me lol!!!!

my BIG scan this afternoon! hopefully i will change from team yellow to pink or blue! any guesses girls?!!!! i have thought boy since day one but for the last few weeks ive changed my mind so im going for a little girly! i will be so happy with either though as long as its healthy! so excited but also nervous but i guess thats PAL normal!!! not sure how im going to concentrate today though as scan is not until 4pm!

fili - how are the symtoms today? we know you love a good symptom haha!
davies - sounds like hayfever hun, do you normally suffer?
jen - so glad you apptmt went well, looking forward to seeing bump pic and kierons stash! i love seeing what everyone has bought! i have a pile already but looking forward to start buying boy or girly stuff hopefully after today!
sara - have a lovely day preparing for tomorrow! excited for you!!
tuckie - hope you feel better soon!
mom2 - love love love those nurseries! you are gonna have an exciting time getting ready for that girly of yours!!
heart - did your friend come back on the essentials? im obsessed with writing lists of what i need to get at the moment, and get all excited when i can tick something off! trying to buy something every week to spread the cost!
hopeful - those swings are adorable! have a good scan today!
amos - i got bad tummy a lot first few weeks, think its a mixture of nerves and just general normal. gl for your scan tomorrow!

just, pink, puppy, embo, and all my lovely PAL normal girls, how are you all today?

xx


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan Bumpy. I say team Blue :blue: for you


----------



## filipenko32

Pink bumps!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 19 weeks Bumpy!! I had you on team blue but now you say you changed your mind not so sure, with DD I was convinced she was a boy until about 17 weeks then I changed my mind and I was right! So I'm going to stick my neck out and say Pink. 
My milestone day has changed to Monday now since my scan put me 3 days ahead!


----------



## justwaiting

exciting day around here. Can't wait to see pics of ducky when he is born. Bumps gender scan so exciting.

Davies, I have itchy eyes too, saline drops work well.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies. How you all getting on in this weather... I dont miss being pregnant n the heat. wasnt easy. 

Hope your all keeping cool. I look like a lobster! oopps.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, Im so happy yesterdays scan went great. Im measuring 12+6 sowill be 13 weeks tomorrow. The baby is perfect, so funny it was lying chilled with its legs crossed so the sonographer slapped my stomach to wake it up and the arms and legs started moving about. Any gender guesses? I know its early. I keep thinking a girl but will be happy either way. This picture is a bit blurry as it was taken by camera but the original has 3 lines close together like a fork 

https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7282/scan23052012.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## daviess3

Just I looked it up an apparently around this time in preg you don't have as much fluid in ur eyes an I wear contacts do that doesn't help!! Xx
Bumpy Can I see scan pic? Happy 19 weeks chick I like to base my guess on a picture! Lol! X

Ducky ducky!! Xx

Tracie hiya weathers been lush found it hard laying on my back keep fidgeting but so far felt ok! U wait till I'm swollen I will moan like a biatch lol! X

Just did my bump shot 30 week will upload in a min! Just had tesco deliver my shopping as still not found a car, an all my fruit goes out of date in next 2 days!! Was not impressed seeing as I ordered 3 punnets of nectarines to feed my addiction for the week! Do I called up an they are refunding all the fruit bananas strawberries etc so getting £11 put back on my card! Now I can eat all the nectarines as they will taste better knowing there free! Lol! X

Found a ford focus I was going to go an look at tonight 2 years old boring car!! Lol but hey it's Mumsy sn I would have enough left over to finish our kitchen! So tell hubby it's 40 miles away.... His response- cant u get one of the girls to take u today babe it's so hot really don't fancy sitting on m25 when I get home from work!!! At this point I lost it told him to stick it! Don't get me wrong I no he will b hot from working all day in the sun but my hubby is someone that does things for everyone at the drop of a hat!! 
Last Thursday he drove up to the city helped his friend out with his boat got home went straight to work! Saturday goes an helps a friend fix his quad! My point being he's the kinda guy everyone gets to do favours but yet taking his wife to view a car!! No!! 
I no I will calm down but at the moment I don't like him much lol! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, cant wait to hear what your having. I keep thinking boy for you! Dont ask me why. Im sure you'll be delighted either way x

Cant wait to hear how Pip goes aswell, so lucky to be meeting her son very soon. Good luck x


----------



## sara1

Just- I'm thinking girl for you. Fabulous to hear everything went so well! If I go by my ticker and your new measurements we're both 13weeks and 2nd tri tomorrow! What DD did they give you?


----------



## sara1

Davies- It's amazing how men can be so accommodating and helpful with their mates and then forget to show the same courtesy to their wives. Time for a kick in the arse!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/947e066f.jpg

30 weeks today


----------



## sara1

Girl you are all Bump!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww lovely bump Davies!

Sara my due date is 30th November! What is yours?


----------



## daviess3

Sara I agree they can't let there mates down EVER!!! Lol x

Just I think girl to xx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies excuse the towel! X


----------



## sara1

Just- Me too November 30th!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh thats good the same due date! I just had a sneaky look at your scan picture from the other day to see the shape of your babys skull and it looks identical to mines..dont know if that skull theory is accurate haha
Here is me saying that Im not going to find out the gender and want a suprise and Im already scrutinising the pictures! I see your scan pic says 10cm at the top, mines says 13.6 and I wonder what that measurement is? Do you know? It cant be teh size of the baby as that would be too big at this stage surely


----------



## Hope39

:hi: everyone

Well i have stalked this thread for months and months and months, seems live forever i have been wanting to join you all.

Seems i have had a bit of an accident this month...............

I have been that busy that OH and me only :sex: once and look what happened.........
 



Attached Files:







Photo001.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies this was my 12 week scan pic

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/20e48797.jpg

What do you think? X


----------



## bumpyplease

welcome hope! this is a great thread and lots of us have had multiple losses and are going onto be successful. hope this thread is lucky for you too!!

just - great scan so happy for you! im going for girl !

davies - you are ALLL bump. im so jealous. im craving necterines now! seeing as you have so many chuck us over a couple! haha
you timed your maternity leave right chick didnt you!

im going to the beach on saturday, whats everyones view on the sun. i love sitting out in it and tanning, and i was thinking of short stints in the sun (30 mins at a time) with plenty of cream and lots of water should be ok? as long as we dont burn or overheat right? then i will have lots of shade time too.
off to france next thursday and i cant wait!

davies - sorry your hubbie is being an Ahole, mine can be like that a lot!i hope you get to see the car!

fili - you are funny, i swear you said boy 2 days ago and now you saying girl!!!! we will stick with girl!

xx


----------



## bumpyplease

sara and just - 2nd tri tomorrow for you both!!!! i LOVED getting to second tri its a great feeling!


----------



## pink80

Justkeeptryin said:


> Aww lovely bump Davies!
> 
> Sara my due date is 30th November! What is yours?




sara1 said:


> Just- Me too November 30th!!!

That's the date they gave me at my scan yesterday too!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

a girl can change her mind bumps! Def think girl now - I'm always right about gender guesses!:winkwink:

Davies - fab bump - you are all bump!! :cloud9:

Hope - just seen your post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance::hugs::flower::happydance::happydance:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
That was probably why you were feeling so emotional a few days ago!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you xxxxxx

Justkeep FAB news, nice you're in line with Sara too. 

Thinking about Pip and feeling very emotional that she is finally going to meet Ducky today :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cloud9:

afm: boob pain decreasing I think I am doomed....


----------



## LeeC

Fili, I know I keep saying this but remember the pred can mask preganacy symptoms. Sending you a big hug. 

I am slowly reading and trying to catch up with you chatty ladies x


----------



## LeeC

Amos. Hope you are doing ok huni x.


----------



## LeeC

Oh Fili, I am super excited for Pip and feeling rather emotional too. She has been such a great help and friend to many of us on here. x


----------



## sara1

Welcome Hope! Congratulations on your BFP!

Fili- Seriously my boob pain was practically non existent! Funnily enough, I've started weening off the steroids and have noticed them increasing in size and tenderness. You're fine sweetie. I know it's so so hard to believe, but everything is right on track!

Pink- That's amazing! 3 of us with the same due date! Wow. Do you think you're team blue or team pink? I think you're team blue, but for no particular reason. 

Just- I've no idea what the 10cm is. I seem to recall my doctor saying the baby was measuring about 6.5 cm which sounds right.


----------



## Amos2009

Hi my friend Lee....sure do miss you! I hope you will be joining the thread next week. (and I hope I'm still here). Of course, like Fili, I am feeling doomed right now. I am honestly bracing myself for bad news tomorrow. But anyway- I will not bring the thread down with my whining. 

Justkeep- beautiful scan pic! 

Bumps- I say boy. 

Pip- SO hope you are holding your little one right now 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara and Lee, God I need constant reassurance!!! 

Amos I really think you're going to be one happy lady tomorrow based on prior baby growth last time!! xxx


----------



## daviess3

Welcome hope congrats hun xxx

Bumpy so timed mat leave right I just been for lunch with my friend sat in garden of local pub i must say after eating I felt a little dizzy spell! So came home now in garden on my new lounger that elevates my legs I love it, eating a lemonade r whites Lolly was so excited when they turned up today! Do you remember lemon sparkles,? Similar to those! X
Right I'm throwing you a nectarine there lush! 

Sunbathing as u no from my hols I just did high factor no burning lots of water an shade every sp often I get the fidgets anyway personally! X

Need to log on to computer to check out scan pic properly to give my vote I do love analysing what's ur cravings been? Sweet or savoury? X


----------



## bumpyplease

quick log on log on i leave in half an hour and i need to know what you think!!!!!!!!!

ive not been craving anything really - just food in general!!!! that doesnt help much does it!!!


----------



## daviess3

I think boy but the pic isn't the clearest but I would lean more boy!! A healthy bubba is all we all want an u got one of those, I will b waiting xx


----------



## daviess3

Amos fili do I need to come round an beat u with my pma stick???? Ladies I no its hard but lets have some pma please. It has to be ur forever baby at some point why not this time? I got good feelings for you both big hugs an a kick up the bottom for u both xx

Leec fxd u join us this month u deserve it Hun xxx

Pip must b so hot in hospital what a lovely day to meet ducky can't wait for pic an name! X

My poor friend who's about 24 weeks had the bleeding found out her baby had a turned in foot had a scan Monday an they confirmed its not a club foot an that with surgery of physio the babys foot will b fine so that's good! Her bleeding is calming down so that's good! But when they scanned her they couldn't see the face or heart coz of position of bubba so he wouldn't rule out downs! Even though she's had a 12 week an 20 week an was low risk for downs like 1:2000! So now she's worried an has to wait 2 weeks for a scan! She was scanned today for her cervix measurement an length was 26mm so low risk for preterm labour! I'm beginning to worry about mine 46mm I'm never gonna go into labour am I! X


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no that's awful about your friend hun :hugs: i hope it's not downs and just club foot. :nope:

No PMA for me until I have a successful scan. I cannot cope with any more disappointment. I was really confident last time because of my strong tests and symptoms but this time I won't fall into that trap again. It took me MUCH longer to recover because I was too hopeful beforehand and the shock was too much.


----------



## sara1

Davies- That's super scary! I hope she and the baby are ok. It makes me worry- even with the low risk downs assessment they gave me. I don't think your cervical measurements mean you're going to be late (or at least not very VERY late)... just not at risk for early which is a good thing!


----------



## sara1

I am literally just staring at the damn thread waiting for Pip to post!


----------



## daviess3

thanks ladies club foot is def ruled out! which is good, i no what u mean sara just shows ur never safe! x

Fili i no sweetie i would do this mind block thing where i wouldnt believe it or allow myself to!! it slowly sinks in, an iwill do pma thinking for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't got time for a long post as I'm at work and have a client in a minute, but just popped in to see if there was any news from Pip.....
And saw Hope's bfp!!!! Hope!! Omg I'm soooooo thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Hope39

Davies you need to beat me with your stick too!!

I am not positive at all and I only just found out I'm preggo. 

I emailed my private endocrinologist as he was testing me for pcos, I had an email back to say he on study leave till 30th. So I just been to hospital for z thyroid blood test n whilst their his secretary left a message to say he wants to see mr at 7.45 Tomorrow as well as my appt on 31st.

At least I get my pcos results tomoz instead if next week.

My biggest worry at the moment is quality of OH spermies, I had no intention of getting pregnant this month and in sure we DTD once, OH says twice but either way they aren't going to be fine specimens 

My thyroid is concerning me as you ate meant to increase thyroxine dose by about 25% when pregnant and I will only be starting that tomorrow. Crucial week for me is wk6 and I am at 4w 5d so should prob stop stressing.


----------



## filipenko32

No update from Pip but if you think about it she has to have the op then recovery and they'll both be overwhelmed and no phones will allowed so it maybe much later than we expect before we get an update. 

Davies I have to go out to get an ice lolly after your post! :lolly:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope I never increased my dose hun. What were your hubby's :spermy: results? I'd say your PCOS results were crucially important so good thing you're getting those back tomorrow. :hugs: 



Hope39 said:


> Davies you need to beat me with your stick too!!
> 
> I am not positive at all and I only just found out I'm preggo.
> 
> I emailed my private endocrinologist as he was testing me for pcos, I had an email back to say he on study leave till 30th. So I just been to hospital for z thyroid blood test n whilst their his secretary left a message to say he wants to see mr at 7.45 Tomorrow as well as my appt on 31st.
> 
> At least I get my pcos results tomoz instead if next week.
> 
> My biggest worry at the moment is quality of OH spermies, I had no intention of getting pregnant this month and in sure we DTD once, OH says twice but either way they aren't going to be fine specimens
> 
> My thyroid is concerning me as you ate meant to increase thyroxine dose by about 25% when pregnant and I will only be starting that tomorrow. Crucial week for me is wk6 and I am at 4w 5d so should prob stop stressing.


----------



## daviess3

Hope!!!!! I will beat u with filis lolly stick!! Lol My friend who just had her bubs wasnt trying the month she fell after 2 mc an her fil died that week he was terminally ill, she dtd 5 days before ov an had a boy this week!!! Work that one out! An her hubby is late 40`s so you would of thought his sperm wouldnt be that good!! Ya never no sweetie xx

Fili what did you get? I also brought magnums almond an white as there on offer in tesco! I do like a bargain lol an callipos an mars icecream (can u tell lollies icecream strawberrys cream an nectarines are my thing!!) NO food was brought this week just that an a load of buxton an evian water lol!! Oh an willows ham an treats!! After hubbys outburst this morning he may get a lolly stick where the sun doesnt shine!! haha laughing at myself!! As first thing i thought then was no wouldnt waste a good lolly!!! xx


----------



## sara1

Fili- You never increased your thyroxine?? I didn't even know you were hypothyroid. If you are, you should go get it checked just to be on the safe side. The steroids effect the thyroxine absorption as well. I went from 100mg to 150mg and and they have just now reduced me back down to 125 as my hcg is dropping and I'm coming off the roids. I get it checked every 2 weeks


----------



## heart tree

So much exciting stuff!!

Just that's great news about your scan! I was worried about you as we hadn't heard from you yesterday. It's too early in the morning for me to guess. I'll have a look later and make my gender prediction. 

Bumpy, good luck! Can't wait for your news! I can't guess on yours based on scan. I thought boy, but am going with girl now. 

Look at all our girls due on November 30! So sweet!

Davies, I bet your cervix isn't that long anymore. They naturally get shorter the further you get in your pregnancy. I don't think the length has anything to do with the length of labor. I read about many women who had short cervixes and ended up having to get induced at the end. Your friends is on the border, but she might just have a short cervix. Mine was about that length and hasn't changed at all. Happy 30 weeks doll. Love the bump!

Where's Croy? I want an update from her scan!

Sara enjoy your day today. Pop quizzes all around!

Hope, WELCOME!! I saw you on another thread last night and I thought, oh, poor girl has had 3 losses. I hope she gets a bfp soon. And here you are today! What was your thyroid level?

Fili and Amos, I never have PMA at this stage. It's practically impossible. You just need to get through each day until the next scan. As John Lennon sang, "whatever gets you through the night, it's alright, it's alright." (just don't let that thing be tons of vodka. Probably not so good for the babe at this point :rofl:)

Crap, can't remember what else I read. Stalking Pip for updates.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I don't have any thyroid condition, about 10 consultants said my thyroid was normal but when I got to Dr S he said he wanted it under 2 always (one of my results was 3 and the rest were less). He prescribed me 50mmg of it per day and I was already preggo by the time I first saw him anyway! My level was 0.9 a week before this pregnancy and I ordered a repeat prescription for Dr S's midwife and she never mentioned an increase but maybe that's because i don't have a thyroid condition in the first place? I continue to take 50mmg a day now. I will email Dr S now and check but they know I am pregnant and they haven't told me to do anything. And I don't really believe in the thyroid theory of less than 2 because so many docs have said that's rubbish and thyroid problems prevent pregnancy not cause mc, only dr S pushes it. Who told you about the less than 2 theory? I take thyroxine anyway though xx


----------



## croydongirl

I'm here, I'm here!! We went straight from our scan to baby class last night and I crashed as soon as we got home. Heart I am going to forward you the pic if you wouldn't mind uploading it, its was incredible. I guess my friend used this new technology as a test for us and it was just amazing. Baby boy was very cooperative and is just cute as a button. So in love with this little face :)

She did some measurements and this kid is taking after his dad - he was a chubber at birth too. Baby boy weighs almost 4lbs already and is in the 82nd percentile!

Hope - welcome, hoping this is your sticky bean :)

Happy Milestone day fellow milestoners!!!

Davies - I wouldn't waste a good lolly on that either! haha! Happy 30 weeks :) Your bump is just adorable.


----------



## heart tree

Fili I had the same thing with my thyroid. Mine was 2.6. My specialist said they want it 2.5 or under for fertility. So I'm on the same dose as you and it brought it down between 1.3-1.6. I get it tested regularly and it's never changed. 

Croy I'll definitely post your pic! Whoa to a huge baby!!


----------



## heart tree

Croy's boy. :cloud9:

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/b8bd62b8.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Love the john lennon quote heart


----------



## filipenko32

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Croy he is BEAUTIFUL!! What a fantastic picture :cloud9:


----------



## sara1

Fili- I have autoimmune hypothyroidism (hashimoto's disease) which means my body attacks my thyroid and slowly destroys it. In my case I'm convinced my thyroid levels played a serious role in my mc's but it's not the TSH level itself which has been linked to early miscarriage, but the anti-thyroid antibodies. My thyroid level was around 6 but my antibody levels were over 2000 (if you don't have autoimmune thyroid disease the number is ZERO). Because my thyroid is deteriorating it has trouble keeping up with the increased demands of pregnancy etc. I'm assuming that's why they never changed your does, your thyroid is healthy so it's keeping up with the changes in your body,


----------



## sara1

OMG Croy!!!! What an amazing picture. You must be over the moon!!!
Can I borrow your friend and her machine!!!


----------



## croydongirl

It was incredible, she also took a 3D one of the crown jewels. I told hubby that will be the picture we submit to go in his high school year book when he graduates! ha ha!


----------



## filipenko32

Sara- ahh I see, yes I know about that - sorry I forgot you had that I see it in your signature now. :dohh: Yes that obviously does cause mc's or at least my understanding is that the doctors suspect it does. While I was waiting for my miscarriage tablets about a week after the heartbeat had stopped last pregnancy, I was in the waiting room in the EPU and this woman came up to me and asked me to go to a private room. She said they were doing a study on anti thyroid antibodies and the link between high levels and miscarriage so I know that the hospital near me are currently doing research projects on it. I told her my results were clear / zero as funnily enough I had just had my full second thyroid screening before then so I remembered and she let me go but she made me miss my call out to see the doctor so I had to complain so I didn't have to wait any longer! I'd already been waiting an hour by then :dohh: So glad you got your condition under control though now and you're not _too_ far away from holding your baby :cloud9: xx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG CROY :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Hope39

Hi Fili

My NHS endo told me she would increase my dose by 25%, she likes TSH to be at 1 in first trimester. Professor Quenby told me it has to be under 2 before we ttc and she felt my miscarraiges were due to underactive thyroid. I also have auto immune thyroid disease, antibody level was 600when lasted tested OH sperms have not been tested. NHS cant afford to test him, its probably not within their budget:rofl:

Sara -Out of interest where have your consultants kept your TSH at? I am on 175mg at the moment so expect to be on about 225 tomorrow, i hope they check mine 2 weekly

Heart - My tsh has been as follows:

Oct - 9.27
Nov - 5.24
Dec - 1.3
Jan - 41.3
Feb - 42.3
March 25.9
April 3.49
May - only had it tested today

Prof Quenby said it was really bad at 9.27 which is why she didnt do NK cell test so god knows what happend in Jan when it shot up the way it did

Croy - What an amazing scan picture, my sister had one of her little boy and when he popped out he looked just like the scan pic, weird but amazing

Mrs Mig - Thanks, looks like i am joining you, fili and amos in the first tri panics

xx


----------



## Embo78

Croy that pic is amazing :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Pip had her baby!!! :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Hope those are crazy numbers! They fluctuate so much. Keep us posted on the results from today. I'm glad you are being looked after so closely.


----------



## filipenko32

Are they both ok?


----------



## sara1

Hope - My thryoid levels fluctuated between 6 and 3.2 from December to February... got it down to 2.1 just before this pregnancy I was on 100mg and upped my dose at bfp to 150. then I had 1.6, 1.3, and 0.6 and now they've cut my dose from 150 to 125. They say that after 12 weeks your baby's thyroid is functioning so the demands on mine should go down.


----------



## sara1

heart tree said:


> Pip had her baby!!! :cloud9: :happydance:

:headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee:::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::yipee::yipee::yipee: :headspin:

Details please!!!


----------



## heart tree

It was posted in her journal. Not much info. Baby weighed 6lbs 11oz or 3045 grams. Sounds like they are all doing well. No name disclosure yet.


----------



## Hope39

Sara - out of curiosity, was you put on steroids because of your hashi's?


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies :) i have been having internet trouble again :/ anywhoo im 9 weeks 1 day and feeling nervously excited ... how has everyones day been anything exciting happening?


----------



## bumpyplease

yippee i have a very active and healthy baby!!!


----------



## cazi77

Did you find out the sex bumpy? 

Congratulations to pip.

Lovely scan pic croy


----------



## Abi 2012

bumpy thats great to hear :) i remember that feeling :D


----------



## bumpyplease

croy you little boy is a cutie!!!!!

Congrats to pip and the birth of ducky!!!

i am joining the ladies on team.....



:blue:

!!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:!!!!!!!!

i have the cutest face picture! will upload shortly!


----------



## Amos2009

I knew it!!! I was actually right :happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

aww congrats on becoming team blue bumpy!! cant wait to see scan pic!! :D


----------



## Embo78

Yay bumpy :) welcome to team blue :) :)


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Bumpy!!! I need to stop changing my mind and start going with my initial instincts. Can't wait for the picture!! So happy for you. 

Boys are outnumbering the girls on this thread.


----------



## Embo78

Heart I have another growth scan on June 21st :)


----------



## filipenko32

See bumps I was right the first time!!! :haha: congrats Hun xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks girls, here's my little boy!!!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/d8fef618.jpg


----------



## heart tree

Got it Em! Anyone else have upcoming scans? Also, if I have your milestone day wrong, which I know some are after your dating scans, let me know so I can update. It's getting harder to keep that part updated!


----------



## bumpyplease

i was right first time too! i thought boy until 15-16 weeks and then changed my mind! i need to stop changing my mind!

OH is over the moon as he already has a daughter!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy he's beautiful!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy - Awesome news! Welcome to team blue :) 
Let the shopping begin!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Yay bumpy I was right a boy am getting good at guessing lol!! Congrats my lovely xx

Yay pips duckys here thanks for heart xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

i think you are having a boy too davies - we will see


----------



## Abi 2012

aww what a grgeous lilboy u have there bumpy :D yayayayay!!!! im very excited for you!!! :) xxx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations on your little boy bumpy!

I have my scan tomorrow but we are not finding out the sex xx


----------



## puppycat

Girls, if it helps any pred and steroids are used for HG, they suppress the sickness. (They must be pretty epic tbh because they're last resort)

Pip can't wait to hear more

Heart i have consultant on 30th May


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hearty :) It's my last scan!! Will have had 12 in total after that one!! A big change in the typical 2 you usually get in the uk!! :haha:


----------



## Amos2009

Puppy- what is HG?


----------



## Abi 2012

12 :0 my goodness thats alot of scans :D


----------



## Embo78

Two of them were private Abi but the rest were Nhs !!


----------



## puppycat

Hyperemesis Gravidarum, extreme preggo sickness


----------



## Abi 2012

wow how did u wangle that one?? i might have to do it haha :D xx


----------



## Amos2009

Ahhh....I knew the hyperemesis word, but didn't know the G one! Well, that does make me feel a little better. Now if the cramping feeling would come back I would be golden. Or that little twitch you get when you stretch too far...that's gone too. Oh well. One more day. And today I'm a blueberry.


----------



## Embo78

I was just told I'd be scanned much more after my third loss. 
I had scans at 5 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 9weeks, 11 weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks (private gender scan), 20 weeks, 22 weeks (rescan of 20weeks due to bad position of bubs) 26 weeks (private 4d), 28 week (growth scan) and finally 34 week growth scan!


----------



## puppycat

The best symptom i had was the stomach pulling pain when i sneezed. OW!!


----------



## heart tree

Happy blueberry Amos! I never had that stretching feeling. At 10 weeks I got some pretty bad cramps and I've had them on and off in the 2nd and even 3rd tri (more like a dull aching), but nothing as early as you.

Cazi, for some reason I thought your scan was on Saturday. I've updated the front page.

Puppy, got you on there as well.

I'm not sure I can even count how many scans I've had. Definitely more than 12!


----------



## Embo78

It's more common in the us though heart. Over here you usually only get two!!!


----------



## heart tree

Just counted. I've had 13 and if I make it full term, I'll have 18!


----------



## heart tree

Not really Em. Most women I know who haven't had losses only get one or two. I know some that did home births and didn't get any! Oh the horror!


----------



## Abi 2012

they said they would give me more scans this time when i went to the recurrent miscarriage unit but as soon as i found out i was preg i was discharged from them i got 1 early scan now i prob have to wait till 12 weeks.... :( do u think i should ask midwife to book me another one?? i have my first app with her next tuesday 29th may


----------



## Embo78

Is anybody else struggling with motivation? I don't know whether it's normal third tri exhaustion, the weather or plain laziness but I can't even drag myself into the shower!! Can someone kick my butt for me?!?


----------



## heart tree

Abi, if you think it will make you feel more calm, then you should push for a scan. Especially with your history!


----------



## heart tree

Embo78 said:


> Is anybody else struggling with motivation? I don't know whether it's normal third tri exhaustion, the weather or plain laziness but I can't even drag myself into the shower!! Can someone kick my butt for me?!?

I'd kick your butt, but that would mean getting off the couch. I'm too lazy! :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

There's no harm in asking abs! Hope you don't mind me calling you abs! That's what I call my daughter! Unless she's in trouble. Then it's ABIGAIL!!


----------



## Embo78

heart tree said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Is anybody else struggling with motivation? I don't know whether it's normal third tri exhaustion, the weather or plain laziness but I can't even drag myself into the shower!! Can someone kick my butt for me?!?
> 
> I'd kick your butt, but that would mean getting off the couch. I'm too lazy! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: love it!!


----------



## Abi 2012

i will talk to the midwifeon tuesday and tell her im super nervous and worrying alot i hope she will try and arrange me one im still not sure on the heartbeat i heard im sure t was too slow ... i would upload but i dont knnow how???


----------



## Abi 2012

embo abs is fine :) what a lovely name u chose for ur daughter :D and thanks ill let u all know how it goes :)


----------



## Embo78

Definitely push for one hun. Explain that you were promised better care and more scans this time.
My recurrent miscarriage consultant told me that extra care and attention with recurrent miscarriage ladies has actually been proven to ensure a successful pregnancy. I don't know how true it is but it's certainly worked for me!


----------



## Abi 2012

well if ii have a scan now ill be alot more calm as i lost my last at 8 weeks but didnt find out till i was 11 weeks :( i know it will help me if i get one ill defo push for one


----------



## sara1

Congratulations on team blue Bumpy. What a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - I am still un showered a in PJ's...I am kinda liking the sloth vibe on the thread today with you and heart. Makes me feel like this is also PAL normal :) If it means I can stay in bed a little longer I will take it!

I have a docs appt at 1.30 so ultimately I will have to get up but I am pretty sure my assignment will get written just as well up here slothville as it would down at the dining room table...


----------



## Abi 2012

can anyone tell me how to get a video on here for u to listen to ?? im clueless


----------



## puppycat

I had a 3hr afternoon nap :blush:


----------



## Embo78

I feel so much better about my dirty self :haha: Thanks croy and heart!!!
I am going to have to go shower though or Gav will be walking right back outta the door when he gets in from work!!


----------



## sara1

Hope- I was put on the steroids for my immune system in general, even though I've never been tested for NK cells. Certainly the hashis was part of their decision.


----------



## Embo78

Abi, if in doubt, email it to heart!!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

oh i just wanted to figure out how to get things like that on here in general anyway? do i have to upload it to a certain website?


----------



## Embo78

Can you do it via photo bucket? I've never tried tbh :shrug:


----------



## Abi 2012

ok ill try that :)


----------



## heart tree

Believe it or not, I actually showered at 9am this morning, dried and straightened my hair AND put some make up on! My girlfriend is visiting with her 2 month old and I couldn't stand the thought of looking like I normally do.

Abi, if you have a photobucket account you can upload your videos to it. Then you can paste the URL here for us to view it. Let me know if you need more detailed instructions.


----------



## Abi 2012

im uploading to photo bucket so shouldnt be too long now :)


----------



## Abi 2012

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0750.mp4 


ok ladies here it is let me know what u think this was today at 9 weeks 1 day xxx

feel free to look through my pics f my boy that im uploading nw as i write this :D


----------



## heart tree

Abi, that sounds like your heart beat to me. Baby's would be much faster. I held my fingers to my neck to feel my pulse and if it matched the beat on the doppler then I knew it was mine. 

The one you posted is the same rate as my own hb. I don't think you picked up a slow baby hb. I think it's yours. I think it was just too early for you to pick up your bubs.


----------



## cazi77

Abi I personally think that is your H/B its not fast enough to be babys only my opinion tho xx


----------



## Abi 2012

yes thats what i thought oh well ill keep trying anyway umm im sure ill hear it soon enough :)


----------



## Embo78

I agree, that defo sounds like your heartbeat. Babies would be double that.
It's unmistakeable when you finally get it.
I found mine at 14 weeks on the dot. Illnever forget that day. I was so emotional and elated. At 14 weeks he was on my hairline, slightly to the right.
I found out a couple of weeks later I had an anterior placenta so I think that may be why it took so long. Plus I have a bit more "insulation" on my tummy!!


----------



## heart tree

Abi, this was my baby's hb at 10+5. Click on the picture

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/th_ca826d76.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

will read back to catch up later! 

had scan:

baby a (girl) 2 lb 11 oz 
baby b (boy) 3 lb 2 oz

everything looks good, get results of fetal fibronectin test this afternoon probably
cervix 1.6 - 1.9 which she said is totally normal at this point...
non stress test was fine, no hidden contractions (I haven't had any contractions, no BH or anything ever) which is another reason they aren't worried about the cervix

have another appt this afternoon to meet with the dr just to review (usually do that back to back with the scan but couldn't get both appts together this time).


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news hopeful :)


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, do you think they are going to put you on bed rest at any point? Those are some big babies you have in there for twins!

I just counted. You have 48 days left of pregnancy. 48 days!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Wow Hopeful! Big babies!!


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks for the video heart thats very good info for me gives me an idea what to look out for i havent heard a baby heartbeat for 6 years almost so i cant really remember what it was like :) thanks very much hun ill keep checking regularly if i find a very quick heartbeat like that ill get a new video :D


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks girls! i was hoping for some big ones

heart - i'll find out this afternoon when I go back and tt the dr but I don't think they will put me on bedrest? I sent you a video of my non stress test from last week i took on my phone, can you upload it here? if not that's ok. I don't know how well you can hear the heartbeats on it? you can really hear the kicks..


----------



## heart tree

I'd be happy to upload it. When did you send it? I haven't received it yet.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful that is brilliant news! Xxx


----------



## Starbucket

Hi All, hoping to join all of you... 

Have a healthy baby girl (turning two in August), had two miscarriages since having her, August 2011, Jan 2012, both pregnancies ended roughly at 7 1/2 weeks...no hb ever developed.. No trouble getting pregnant, happens the month we try but just some trouble staying pregnant. Met with a fertility specialist and he told me that it was unexplained and that I should just get pregnant again...

so here I am..pregnant again, 6 weeks and so very scared... I keep running to the bathroom to wipe and see if there is blood. Every time I am in the bathroom I remind myself that there could be blood. Its exhausting to be so scared all the time..and it can't be good for the pregnancy...

I keep wondering if I will ever have a baby again... I just keep praying and trying to keep the faith. 

Any words of encouragement or advice for how to survive this initial trimester...let me know!

so happy to have found this thread!


----------



## Abi 2012

hi starbucket :) welcome hun , i know its a hard time just try to keep as calm as u can ( she says stressing herself ) lol im here if u need to chat xx the girls on here are amazing and will always try to help if they can xx


----------



## puppycat

How did we get through first tri? One day at a time, lots of wobbles, tears, TP chexks but we got through together. This group is ace :)


----------



## Hope39

sara1 said:


> Hope- I was put on the steroids for my immune system in general, even though I've never been tested for NK cells. Certainly the hashis was part of their decision.

Thats interesting, Mandy form rm thread also has been put on steroid by her ivf consultant for the same reason. She has auto immune thyroiditis

She has emailed me a load of info over for me to discuss with my miscarriage consultant, obviously i wasnt expecting to get a BFP quite yet so i need to have a good read and get prepared if this turns out not to be my sticky rainbow


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls well here are my pics as promised 

24 week bump 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/f97bb0ae.jpg

And our baby stash newborn and some 0-3
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/20fcd84d.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Abi deffo push for a scan, I was 24 weeks with Riley Rae and had 13 NHS and two private. Next pregnancy that actually sticks my scans will be at 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12 (early scans), 14 (cervical), 16 (first growth scan), 18 (growth scan), 20 (anomaly scan + growth), 22 growth, 24 (growth and dopplar) and then from here on it will be fortnightly growth scans and doppler scans and just doppler scans in the weeks between, and every three weeks a cervical scan. (I will also have a 16 week private gender scan, if I want to find out the gender, possibly a private anomaly scan and deffo a 4d scan). I dont think there are too many scans in PAL tbh. Do what you need to get some reassurance/


----------



## daviess3

Jen you look fab ur bumps a lot lower than mine think mines high wow look at ur stuff!! Pleased u an hubs r sorting things hun xx

Croy just realised didn't say what gorg pic u have fab pic!! Xx

Welcome star fxd this is ur sticky bean xx


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny you look wonderful! And look at all the cute stuff!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

jen and davies - you look great in bump pics!

happy milestone week everyone! 

read SO much while waiting for dr appt and didn't finish reading....

hope - welcome and congrats!

my fetal fibronectin test was negative, i have no funneling or anything, my dr said no bedrest so I'm super happy about that.
they aren't as concerned unless my cervix would go below 1 at this point and/or funneling/contractions. and after 34 weeks, they don't even check it any more or do any more fetal fibro tests after 32 weeks I think? as i'm delivering at 37 weeks.
i get to stop taking baby aspirin! still will take all prenatals, etc though, so only 5 pills now.


----------



## Amos2009

Great news Hopeful!


----------



## jenny25

Great news hopeful xxx

Thanks guys my bump this time is different I do have a small amount of excess skin before I was pregnant and it always hung low and even now it droops down its weird I don't like that part xxx

Thanks Sarah I'm happy as our vows said for better Or worse xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Love the bump pic Jenny and you have so much stuff.....awesome!!!!

Hopeful great scan!


----------



## tuckie27

Yay for the arrival of Pip's LO! Can't wait for pics and a name!

Davies and Jenny- Beautiful bumps and you're both all bump too! 

Happy milestone day ladies!!!

Congrats on the good scans today too!

Congrats on a boy Bumpy!

Afm, I feel awful! My throat is killing me!!! I drank some hot water with lemon and honey and it didn't really do anything :/ I'll be checking in here periodically. Hubby has a 4 day weekend and I'm so pissed we're sick for it! Oh well, I'm glad to read all the good news on here, it cheers me up! :D


----------



## heart tree

Starbucket, welcome. It's such a scary time! There are several other ladies who haven't had their first scan yet and are just as scared as you. As Puppy said, you just have to take each day as it comes. What got me through was staying in the present. I wouldn't let myself fantasize about the baby, the nursery, names, etc. I just focused on getting through the day. Each night when I would go to bed I would congratulate myself for getting through another day. The only downfall to this approach is that I still have a hard time thinking too much into the future. So here I am with only 10 weeks left to go and I'm completely unprepared! I also found the support on this thread invaluable. I could express every single worry and not be judged. I still do! It's been a lifesaver.

Jen, gorgeous bumpage girl! You are so cute!

Hopeful, yay to no bed rest! That is so awesome! I couldn't download the video unfortunately. I could watch it on my iPad, but had no way of saving it and uploading it. Maybe I'll try it on my phone. My laptop is my work one and I'm not allowed to install the software to view it. 

Tuckie sorry you are so sick! It's pretty common in pregnancy though as our babies are stealing our immune system.

My friend just came over with her 2 month old daughter. She brought me a ton of baby clothes, a breast-friend nursing pillow, a Moby wrap and a list of must have items. It was great to talk to her about pregnancy and newborns. Her baby is sooooo cute! Oh, and she also brought pizza! I'm a lucky girl today! I haven't even looked at the clothes yet. I'm still working and need to call clients. Can't wait to look at all of them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just got in from work and read the ten pages or so that I had to catch up on!
Welcome Star! I also have a 2 year old and I'm pregnant again after 2 losses. And how am I getting through this first tri? Like a bloody headless chicken. 
My baby brain has turned to mashed potato and all I can remember to say is
Gorgeous photos Croy and Jen!
Bumpy, damn! I was right first time! Congrats on the baby boy and how lovely for your hubby to be having a son as well!
Nausea came back today, teamed with the shakes. I was polishing a clients nails and I was trembling like I had the DTs. How embarrassing.
And finally, of course... Welcome to the world Ducky!!


----------



## hopeful23456

star - welcome to you too! i don't have kids yet but sounds like you have a situation similar to mrsm who is doing great by the way! 
edit- i guess I do have kids but they just aren't out yet??? 

bumpy - CONGRATS ON A BOY!!! 

tuckie - that sickness sucks!

davies and croy - happy 30 weeks!

amos - happy blueberry 7 weeks! 

heart - that is awesome your friend brought you that stuff! 

that's all i can remember for now and I still need to catch up on reading


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart, when you get chance to update the first page my milestone day is now Monday (for now anyway) and I have my dating scan on June 15th.
Hopeful great scan, fab that no bed rest and those babies are getting lovely and big.


----------



## Neversaynever

You lot talk far too much :rofl:

How the heck am I supposed to remember everything :saywhat:

Ok...here goes for my crappy effort...

Hope...congrats and welcome :dust: super sticky stuff :hugs:

Bumpy....:wohoo: team :blue: :cloud9:

Pip...congrats on the safe arrival of Ducky :dance:

Davies...wow your bump is perfect and compact :cloud9:

Croy....love your boys face :cloud9:

Amos..happy blueberry...:hugs:

Fili...happy days...keep going chick

MrsM...good to see you are feeling crap again :smug:

Hopeful...fab sizes and it's ace all is good :D

Heart...jealous of pizza and stuff

Em...did you shower in the end?

Pups...you ok sweet?

Jen...awesome bump pic and glad you are sorting stuff out with hubby too

Crap...now I have forgotten

Oh sara...all ready for the party?

Tuckie...sorry you are feeling so crap :hugs:

Erm...Abi...it is still early to hear the HB...keep trying :flower:

Mom...congrats on team :pink:

Just...fab scan..:cloud9:

Pink...you too :cloud9:

Crap...really can't think of anyone else....truly sorry if I did miss you :wacko:

Well OH has gone away on a golf trip so I can have the laptop out as much as I loike and live like a slob for the next few days :rofl:

He also felt the baby kick three times this morning...I think he finally believes that it was the baby and not me farting/brewing a burp of hiccuping :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hope & Star- Congrats on your :bfp:!! Welcome. I got through the first tri by consciously making a choice every day to enjoy every moment of this pregnancy no matter how long it lasts. If its going to end, I want to at least enjoy the time I get to be pregnant. 

Croy- What a gorgeous baby boy!!! :flower:

Bumpy- :wohoo: Team :blue:!!!! That's wonderful. Boys rock!!!

Just got back from the doctor's. He told me to add pure Krill oil to my vitamin regimen to assist in progesterone production. He said the hemorrhage is gone! :happydance: Baby is measuring perfectly, and my cervix is great at 4.3cm! My placenta is only 1.7cm from my cervix, but he expects it to be higher before birth. He wants to recheck my progesterone and thyroid, so I'll go get more bloodwork done tomorrow. 
He said I didn't need another scan until 26 weeks!!:saywhat: But when I protested he said I could get it done at 22 weeks! :happydance::wohoo: So I'm going to wait it out and skip the private scan. I can wait four weeks, I know I can! :haha:
I'm a sweet potato!! :holly:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I've had 5 scans so far. With each of my boys I only got 1! What a difference. I can't imagine only having 1 now. :nope: I think the next one may be my last though. If they can see everything they need to I'll be done. 

Oh, my next scan will be Wednesday, June 20th. Wow, that seems so far away!


----------



## Neversaynever

Pip has posted a pic of Ducky in her journal..he is a beauty :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just on quickly after work, had so much to read up on.Hope everyone is well...
Bumpy thats great a little boy, so lovely!

Brilliant news about Pip, had a look on your journal, what a beautiful baby boy!


----------



## heart tree

Andrea that was a hilarious post! :rofl:

Thanks for the laugh...as always!

Mrs M and Mom2, I'll update the front page. Anyone else?

Oh, and Ducky is delicious! If you haven't seen him yet, make sure to check out Pip's journal!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Isn't he absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## tuckie27

mom2- congrats on great scan!

Pip's little guy is SO handsome!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Wow, Pip's little bundle is just adorable. That's baby #4 on here! 2 boys and 2 girls.


----------



## hopeful23456

Bumpy and Croy- love the scan pics!!!! I really want a 3d!! 

Embo- I think I will have had 30 scans by the time I deliver, thank god for good insurance!


----------



## Amos2009

I can't wait for another couple of months to see the onslaught of baby pics on here!!! I am tearing up just thinking about it. Who ever would have believed????


----------



## hopeful23456

I would have never believed Amos and every day I can't believe it, but I do believe you are going to have a good scan tomorrow! 

Congrats on a good scan mom2 and a sweet potato!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, I'm so glad I have a great doc that didn't make me wait 8 weeks. I definitely would have been paying for a private scan!


----------



## Starbucket

wow! this place is really exactly what I needed. 

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! 

I know this is going to sound weird but I have decided against having an early scan and taking any additional precautions. I just don't think I have the strength to go through a scan again only to hear that there is no heartbeat. I have miscarried all my pregnancies naturally and always had an early scan due to bleeding. when I had my daughter I had no early scans...just a 12 week one and 18-20 week one..so i decided no early scan for me. If the bleeding comes, it comes...

Also, I am flying half way across the world when I am 7 1/2 weeks for my brothers wedding..which is going to be a big bonanza affair stretching over a almost 4 week trip....pregnancies happen when pregnancies happen not when they are convenient! So lets see how this goes! Maybe it will help take my mind off things...but I don't think so..

but like everyone says one day at a time!


----------



## Abi 2012

well its 4:53am.. and im up cant sleep been tossing and turning all night, i think im gonna see if i can book an app with midwife today as im so scared im petrified cant think about anything else i didnt find out with my last 2 mmc til i was almost 11 weeks and i cant stop thinking that its going to be the same this time :( what do u think i should do?


----------



## heart tree

Abi I think you should ask for a scan. This isn't a contest to see how long you can make it without one. If it brings you peace of mind, you should do it. 

Star it sounds like the opposite is what's best for you. 

I think we each deal with our anxieties about our previous losses and current pregnancies in different ways. There is no right or wrong way. We all need to be true to our feelings and honor them.


----------



## Abi 2012

ur very brave starbucket, wish i could be the same way... i just dont think i can wait anymore... i really do hope these are our sticky bubbas this time


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks heart im gonna book an app as soon as i can only 2 hours 30 mins until docs open.. will try hold it together until then :)


----------



## Embo78

I completely agree Abi. You should definitely ask for a scan.
I remember the total fear and anxiety I felt on a daily basis when I was in the early weeks of my pregnancy. It was horrendous and I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy :(


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks embo, ill let u all know how it goes n what happens ...


----------



## justwaiting

Abi, I think getting a scan is what you need. definetly call when u can.

Hope & star welcome and congratulations. One day at a time seems to be the motto round here!

Bumpy :blue: I'm so excited for you congrats on your little boy.:happydance:

Croy that pic is awesome.

Pip congrats on Ducky heading over to your journal for a sneak peak.

I'm also lazy ass embo and heart - I showed up 30mins late for work today and braided my hair to hide the dirt. I did manage a shower and make up all by 8am but am knackered, these babies are sucking the life out of us:haha:

Good thing I have a slow job ladies you all talk so much. after 10 pages I started writing a few things down, everything else is lost in the fog.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls :hi: star and sorry for your losses but congratulations now. Good luck with your scan Abi I'll pray everything goes well for you. 

Girls have you seen pip's beautiful little boy on her journal? He is amazing!!!! 

Davies have you sorted it out with hubs yet? :hugs: 

Tuckie are you feeling better?

Afm: boob grab assessment (BGA) both my boobs are hurting still this morning, this is the first time they have still hurt at 6.2. I got an email back from dr s stressing that my high dose of steroids mask sickness and boob tenderness so great that my boobs hurt at all then! No m/s for me ATM. Don't need extra thyroxine either but thanks for the heads up hope and Sara :hugs:. Hope you all have a good day xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

got an app with doc in 2 hours so will let u know later what happens xx


----------



## puppycat

Isn't it funny all the different ways we deal with things? 

Well i was way too hot last night, hardly slept :( was awake at about 3am with a sick bag and heaving. Still, it's been 8 weeks without so i really can't complain for one bad night. Let's hope it's not a sign of things to come!


----------



## LeeC

Amos, good luck at your scan today. Will be thinking of you xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Morning everyone. Happy Friday and big congratulations to Pip, little ducky is absolutely adorable :)
x


----------



## LeeC

Fili, LOL..... I am also sitting here will lots of BGA going on. I have a 6 hour train journey today and I know I won't be able to hold out for that long without a little squeeze at least.
Can't test this morning as don't have anymore with me, I am 10 dpo today and my boobs are very sore but could be PMS, gotta stop the crazy SS. Maybe do an IC when I get home later, who am I kidding, of course I'll do an IC or 3 when Iget home.


----------



## filipenko32

Pups it was soo hot last night!! :hugs: sorry you're sick. 
Lol Lee I could not go 6 hours! Trips to the loo needed!! Have a good trip and best of luck with testing Hun! Xx
Starting to feel a *bit* icky and off food! :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Good luck Abi :)

It was sooooo hot last night :( I had to have my electric fan on me most of the night but I think I'll have to buy a new one. It was making such a racket!!


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls I got a call back at 8.30 this morning and turns out I've got gestational diabetes haha so much for being normal eh xx


----------



## Embo78

That's poop Jen :( There's a good thread on the Gestational complications section of bnb.
I think it can be easily treated with good diet and checking your blood sugar levels.
Did you have it with DS no.1?


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hun believe it or not I didn't I've never had it lol my husbands side of the family mostly all of them have diabetes and my uncle who got diagnosed 4 months ago I've too go to a clinic on wed an will be given more information and stuff like that I thought I'd be higher being on metformin until 16 weeks for pcos I don't even eat a lot of sweets mh only guilty pleasure is fizzy juice I only have one cup of coffee a day and that's in the morning when I wake up I don't have sugar in my cereal I have 2 in coffee I'm not really a sweet tooth person xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry Jen :hugs: I'm not sure what that means but I hope it's not too serious xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan Jen. Pups sorry you felt crap last night, hope it was a one off and your sickness is gone for good. 
Abi I really hope you get a scan. I wanted another at 10 weeks as that's when I lost my last one but I've got my dating scan at 11+4 so I'm going to have to try and hang on till then. 
Fili that's a good sign! Pleased you are feeling more positive. 
Afm, since I have been taking the progesterone up the doo dah instead of the hoo hah the excessive cm seems to have returned so lots of trips to the loo. 
My eating habits seem to be going the same way as when I was pregnant with DD, I can't get enough crunchy stuff, salad, apples, coleslaw, breakfast cereal (I think I'm needing the milk as I absolutely hate drinking milk.)


----------



## Tasha

Good luck to Amos today x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck to you Amos, I have a good feeling for you!

This weather is unreal that we're getting in the UK, its brilliant during the day but not good at night when trying to sleep, its warmer than a lot of places in Spain apparently!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls I won't have a scan basically it will go over treatment for it and discuss keeping an eye on Kieran on his weight gain I was told that they will work with my consultant and tw diabetic consultant too see what's best just curious cause of the antiphospholipid syndrome will put me at higher risk from pre eclampsia what are the risks now with this? ? Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Jen I think the risks are much much less as you're on heparin and aspirin (nearly the same as someone without it - that's what I was advised when they were counselling me about it when they thought I might have - one of my results came back high remember but the second one not so they ruled it out.


----------



## Hope39

Morning Girls

Abi i hope you get that scan sorted, it will give you peace of mind

Jen - Sorry about Gestational Diabetes, bit of a bummer for you but with a controlled diet it will be fine

Well afm, i was up bright and early to go see my endo at 7.45am (it about killed me getting up that early).

I absolutely love this man, he makes me feel so much better and i get warmth from him like he cares, not like how i feel with the nhs, a statistic! 

He has basically said i have mild pcos so has prescribed me Metformin immediately 1000mg per day (starting at 500mg for a few days due to possible nausea i might get)

He has also told me my Vit D is insufficient (NHS say i am within range!) so he has increased that dose, i had been taking Vit D supplements, only 1 tablet a day and i have now got to take 5 a day with the dosage i have in the cupboard or buy a higher dosage and take 2. I need 2000IU per day.

He has told me to stop taking my other Vits apart from Pregnacare as well as additional Folic Acid, Vit D3 & Metformin and i have also opted to take aspirin with this pregnancy

Thyroxine has been increased by 25mg so now on 200mg

Here's the worrying bit (well not that worrying but realistic) ........ My Endo asked to look at my hands so i held them out and then he grasped just one of them tightly and gave me a very thorough talking to. He said ideally i should have been on Metformin 6 months prior to conceiving as it would be working better. He said i still have a 20% chance of miscarrying but also 80% chance of this pregnancy being successful. He told me not to worry and keep my head clear and not stress becuase it will affect my pregnancy if i worry and will increase my miscarriage rate - Fili, Mrs Migg & Amos listen to this advice please about stressing!!!!!! I am realistic though, i shouldnt have got pregnant yet but an accident has happened and i need to forget i shouldnt be pregnant yet and be happy that i am. At least i know i have no problem in conceiving. He is concerned that my crucial week is wk 6 and i am only now starting the Met.

Just had to have a prod of my boobs n they still hurt:happydance: I wont know if i have ms because i have a feeling the Met is going to make me nauseas and i have read that when you each sugar, carbs or refined foods whilst on this medication then that can give you a poorly tummy. So fingers crossed a might lose a bit of weight too now

Jen how are on Metformin?

Have a beautiful day girls, i am going to do a bit of work then overdose on VitD

xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

I've been listening to music while I do boring work for hubby, they're quite happy songs so I thought I'd share them with you all since this thread is a happy one atm! Might not be to everyone's taste but I love Fleetwood Mac! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul...ext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9DdcBmjCvkB_NQynJdiD1Ok

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvAd6c3xHzU


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant news Hope hun!! :happydance: so happy for you. He sounds wonderful! I wish you had seen him earlier though but those stats are fantastic, they make me feel better! OK we should all be beaten by Davies for PMA with my lollipop stick from yesterday!! So pleased for you :yipee: that must be a relief to have a diagnosis xxx

Good luck today Amos - thinking about you, I bet you'll see massive growth and be so happy!! I know how stressful it is though :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope what did he notice in your bloodwork to note that you had mild PCOS? What it elevated insulin or testosterone?


----------



## filipenko32

must get off here and do some work :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope your endo sounds like an adorable man. Please could you send him here to have a look at my hands? I could do with one of those pep talks!


----------



## jenny25

I was on it hun until 16 weeks cause I have pcos but came off it as it was too reduce the risk of miscarriage xx I really hope I don't need to go back on it cause the stomach cramps are horrible along with the runs it's horrid xxx


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Hope what did he notice in your bloodwork to note that you had mild PCOS? What it elevated insulin or testosterone?

He based his diagnosis on the levels between LH & FSH, took testosterone result into consideration too, a 32-34 day menstrual cycle, irregular periods when in my 20's, unable to lose weight and hirsutism. As i said it is very mild but even so at least he's put me on metformin so thats another box ticked and sorted!

Give me your hubbys work to do, you know i love accounts, you must think i am really boring becuase i enjoy it!


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hope your endo sounds like an adorable man. Please could you send him here to have a look at my hands? I could do with one of those pep talks!

He is, i just feel like i am being looked after properly when i see him. I wondered what he was going to do when he asked for my hands, lol, he just grasped them really tight, told me the facts but made me feel reassured at the same time.

Mrs Mig you MUST stop worrying because he basically said if you think its going to go wrong then you have a higher chance of it going wrong as your brain will give off the wrong signals


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh i see! I no way think you're boring hun!! I think you must be the liveliest funnest person ever!! Some people just like that kind of thing I think. I understand it as like when I get enjoyment out of tidying and organising sometimes, some people would think that's boring. I would happily give you these to do though if I could LOL! I do one and then feel :sleep: and then start posting on here!! I'm going to get sacked :haha: If I have a successful scan next Monday I will be out teaching on supply a couple of days later...CAN'T WAIT! A girl can dream...


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mrsmigg he can have my hand too - is he good looking? That would do mrs migg in, she might swoon too as she is feeling weak today as it is!!!!!


----------



## Hope39

He is not my type of fella but he might be yours :rofl::rofl:
 



Attached Files:







hishammaksoud.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Hope39

jenny25 said:


> I was on it hun until 16 weeks cause I have pcos but came off it as it was too reduce the risk of miscarriage xx I really hope I don't need to go back on it cause the stomach cramps are horrible along with the runs it's horrid xxx

Ooh that sounds lovely, i need to keep focused here and remember its the metformin doing all those horrible things to me and not that i am about to miscarry!

What dose was you on hun?

I have got to take 500mg at bed time for a couple of days, then take 500mg with an evening meal for a couple of days and then take 500mg with breakfast and an evening meal

Do you think i will be ok upping the dose after 4 days, making me nervous thinking about taking the bloomin stuff

xx


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: NO! He's not my type!! I was thinking more:




Right bloody hell I have to remember i have a hubs and work to do. You girls are distracting me!! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







220px-Channing_Tatum_WonderCon_2012.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jenny25

I was on 1500mg daily hun when I started it was a three weeks thing week 1 I took 1 a day 2nd week was two a day and then on week 3 I took 3 if you have any questions feel free too ask I will try help as much as i can xxx


----------



## puppycat

Sorry to hear Jen :(

Off camping for the wkend ladies so see you Sunday night. Dreading the catchup!


----------



## Abi 2012

just to let u know i have a scan booked for monday at 12 it was the earliest they could fit me in xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for the music fili, me and Kaysie were just dancing round the room to it.

Have fun puppy x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning...so i have been hoverring, trying to catch up with you ladies....you talk alot :haha:

Hope - I have PCOS, was dx in Dec 2011. Was put on metformin 1500mg from Dec-April, during that time i wasnt allowed to TTC. April then came along and I then had clomid 50mg CD2-6. Im now 6 weeks 1 day pregnant. Things feel different this time then my 3 miscarriages. With PCOS some people have 60% chance of miscarriage, this is reduced to normal range with metformin :happydance: Not sure of the stats with endo, but metformin is like a little miracle tablet! The metformin for me was ok, i only felt ill if i ate bad foods, which were high in fat or sugar. So i have been healthy eating, no caffiene and no alcohol, and i feel great!!! My FS told me to stay on the metformin till i am 12 weeks. I know you have started the metformin late on, but im sure it must get into your system quickly as it can make you feel rough, so i wouldn't worry. I think the positives of taking met definitely outweigh the negatives :) Try not to stress, eat healthy and enjoy the ride :hugs:

I've realised this first tri is a rollercoaster. I have very up and down emotions :wacko:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi stickywishes, congratulations. Your right first tri. is a complete rollercoaster ride of emotions, Ive had so many ups and downs aswell and full of anxiety. Fingers crossed this is your lucky one x


----------



## puppycat

Before I go...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1530.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Neversaynever

Have fun pups

Happy third tri to meeeeeeeee and Oopsie :wohoo:

Never thought I'd see this day :cry: 

Happy Friday everyone :flower:

XxX


----------



## sticky_wishes

jenny25 said:


> Thanks girls I won't have a scan basically it will go over treatment for it and discuss keeping an eye on Kieran on his weight gain I was told that they will work with my consultant and tw diabetic consultant too see what's best just curious cause of the antiphospholipid syndrome will put me at higher risk from pre eclampsia what are the risks now with this? ? Xxx

Do you have PCOS? I think we are more at risk of gestational diabetes and pre-eclampsia. Not sure about antiphospholipid syndrome tho. Try and rest as much as possible, and eat well. There is a gestational diabetes diet online if you are interested?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats a lovely big bump Puppy, I cant wait to show like that haha. Enjoy your camping trip.

Never say never, I cant imagine you must be so delighted and cant believe your actually in 3rd tri now, congrats. You ladies are so lucky to be that far. Maybe just then I'll start to relax if I make it that far!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, sorted with hubby I think poor guy didn't no what to do with himself was really hot at work he is a builder an working on a site that doesn't allow shorts or vests! So he was wearing trousers an t shirt!! He also was a smoker until 2 weeks ago an has finally given up the dreaded habit an has done so well!! But think driving is when he finds it the hardest as its boredom! So maybe that's what he was getting at yesterday! But I changed my mind anyway an decided I didn't want to look at it as it didn't have body Color wing mirrors an I'm not going to buy a ford focus to have to spend money on it!! Lol. 
So we went to the pub for a curry had a little walk an then he got a call an had to go into the city an work! So he got home at midnight!! He really is working his arse off right now! 

So I love him again lol! Plus a friend of ours owns a scrap yard an has cheap little cars go through all the time, an said I can borrow a ford focus until I find something do this afternoon I will have a car woohoo!! X

Fili loving ur sore boobs well pleased for u hun xx

Leec an ur boobs I'm sure u can do a boob check on the train! 6 hours wow where u going Hun? X

Amos keeping everything crossed for u today ur gonna b fine I no it! Xxxx

Pip duckys gorgeous any name yet? How long u in for? X

Pups enjoy ur weekend away xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks, justkeeptrying :hugs: Im trying to hold on and enjoy the ride! 

Booking an early scan today, hopefully for next friday. Hope my oven is cooking this cupcake properly this time...


----------



## daviess3

JuSt u will get that far my lovely for sure xx
Never congrats on 3rd tri xx
Jen sorry about gd I should have that with my sweet tooth!! X
Pups wow now that's a proper pregnancy bump loving the summer dress you look lovely xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

pink80 said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Aww lovely bump Davies!
> 
> Sara my due date is 30th November! What is yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara1 said:
> 
> 
> Just- Me too November 30th!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's the date they gave me at my scan yesterday too!!!!Click to expand...

Hi Pink, I never seen your post yesterday. Oh thats good all 3 of us have the same due date. Will be good to follow each others progress x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Heart - all of mine were early losses. I got pregnant first time every time, but it just didnt seem to stick. 6.5, 5.2 and 7 weeks, never got to see any heartbeats. Last miscarriage happened in Aug, and i bled for 12 weeks whilst still testing positive :( Thats when i got referred to my FS. He's an amazing man, so helpful. He said my eggs weren't maturing fully, and clomid would boost my hormones and mature the eggy. So here i am, hoping and praying its worked :flower:

Happy milestones everyone x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

*The sun has got his hat on hip hip hip hooray!

https://www.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/9444346/2/istockphoto_9444346-sun-in-hat.jpg*​


----------



## jenny25

Yeah Hun I have got pcos that's why I was out on metformin to help with that and my cycles x I'd love too have a look at the diet hun xxx


Hubby is put me in a bloody stinker of a mood again so right now I think I'm
Going back to bed for abit urgh xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pups have a great time hun that is one amazing bump!! I am well jell!! Hope you sorted out the childcare stuff too and you get to relax too if I remember you were talking about this trip a few months ago. 
Davies glad you made up with hubs :hugs:
Jen sorry you're having trouble again hun, you can talk to us if it makes you feel better xxx
Andrea :yipee::yipee: 3rd tri!!! Over the moon for you hun! xxx

If anyone is craving ice like I am ATM then try freezing fresh orange juice into ice cubes - it tastes amazing!!! Or even apple juice I'm going to try that next. Finished one round of accounts for hubs :sleep: and written an article for him :sleep:


----------



## Hope39

Just dropping back in quickly to wish Amos lots and lots of luck for this afternoon

Hope all goes well for you

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Puppy what a gorgeous bump!! NSN happy third tri!! Congrats what an amazing milestone! 
Just, you will make it and I will make it a few weeks later!! Positivity!!
Hope I was laughing loudly at the picture, then I felt mean. He looks very nice. :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

good luck amos!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks fili we are ok lol i just got him told xxx


Good luck Amos 

Mmm cheese crisp sandwich mmmmm


----------



## Amos2009

Wow you chicks chat a lot. By the time I wake up there are PAGES to read! 
Thanks for the luck...only 7 more hours to go LOL


----------



## filipenko32

We will all be holding your hand hun xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Amos - Good luck today :hugs:

Fili - no cravings for me yet. Got a couple of aversions though :thumup:

Jenny - here are a few websites, there is loads to read up on which can help. Gentle exercise, adequate rest and diet :hugs: ...

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/gestational-diabetes-diet/

https://www.diabeticmommy.com/34-gestational-diabetes-diet.html

https://pregnancy.emedtv.com/gestational-diabetes/gestational-diabetes-sample-menu.html

Pup- what a lovely bump, i can't wait for mine to grow!

AFM...scan booked for 7+1, Friday 1st June at 10 am. Nervous...excited....petrified all at once.


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky what are your aversions? I think I am off cups of tea, I never fancy one anymore I just want milk. I am getting those dull ache / dull pressure type feeling right now as I type, do you get that?


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- I haven't had any cramps/aches in a few days so the worry set in. But last night and this morning they are back. Hope that means good things!


----------



## filipenko32

Amos I hope so!!! I think it can only be a good thing as long as they're not painful. What do they feel like? xx


----------



## Amos2009

Like a few days before AF would show. Not terrible, just enough to know they are there. What about yours?


----------



## filipenko32

Yes exactly same but today it's more like a dull pressure / heavy feeling! Fingers crossed for us that the beans are sprouting! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's what mine were like and again I hadn't felt any for a few days and today they were back!
Just dropped Dd off at playgroup, and naughty naughty me, I walked past the chip shop and I had to get some. Covered in salt and vinegar. What is it with the salt???
Came home with good intentions of tidying up, fell asleep on the sofa and now I have to pick her up again. Dammit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos 7 hours??? Really?? Damn that stupid time difference!!
Good luck sweetie I'll be thinking of you and squeezing your hand really tight.


----------



## filipenko32

Mouth.watering.:munch: chips. covered. in. salt. and. vinegar. need some. 
US ladies these are hot fat fries (not thin fries like maccy d's) and they taste so good! They just oozy melt in your mouth with loads of salt and vinegar and some are crispy to make up for the soft ones. NEED SOME!


----------



## Amos2009

Mmm...that sounds good. I had to have the salt and vinegar potato chips yesterday (do you call them crisps?)


----------



## LeeC

Mmmmm chips covered in salt & vinegar. I recommend double portions for us steroid ladies :)


----------



## Fitmomma

YUM! That sounds sooo good! Even at 830 in the morning.


----------



## Fitmomma

Amos and Fili, that is exactly what I have been feeling lately too. The heavy pressure that I would normally get right before AF.


----------



## Embo78

Oooooh chips :) Gotta have some but I'm too hot to walk to the chippy :/


----------



## hopeful23456

how hot is it over there embo?

amos - good luck today!

lee- where are you going again? glad the boobs are sore and hoping for bfp!

abi- I think early scans are great, this is because i'm a huge worrier and control freak and i would rather know what is going on

tracie - thanks for the sun! that big sun made me laugh. how is izzy?

pups- have fun camping and sucks the puking came back. nice bump pic! love the dress

tasha - you doing ok? 

fili - glad the boobs hurt again :)

hope - you still have good odds of keeping this one! lol on the pic, he sounds like a good guy

welcome to 3rd tri NSN!!!!!! 

jen- sorry to hear about the GD! 

really want chips now...


----------



## Amos2009

Ooh Lee....you're right. I didn't think about that. More it is!!!


----------



## Embo78

It's 25oC today but it's really muggy. I can hardly breathe :(


----------



## heart tree

Omg, *so much to catch up on!

Abi I'm so glad you have a scan scheduled. Monday is right around the corner.*

Fili, loving that your boobs hurt! I couldn't watch the videos. I love Fleetwood Mac. Which songs were they?

Hope, your doc sounds amazing. Not my type though. Ha ha. As much as I know stress can effect the body, I personally don't believe it directly causes mcs. If it did, I wouldn't be pregnant right now. I was a huge stress case in the beginning. And so many women have babies during war and famine. Talk about stress! Still, I love that he had that heart to heart with you. He's a keeper.*

Pups I didn't realize the camping trip was back on. I hope your sickness doesn't come back full force. Have a great time! Love the bumpage!

Lee good luck testing!!

Jen, boo to GD! I hope it can get sorted easily.*

Just, you are in the 2nd tri!! You'll be where some of us are in no time!

Happy 3rd tri Andrea!!!

Sticky, the first tri is the worst in my opinion. Each tri has their own worries, but the first is so stressful. Hang in there honey.*

Davies, I'm glad you love your husband again! :rofl:

Mrs M I blame you for my salt craving right now! Glad some of your symptoms are back!

Loving the sun Tracie. We're having amazing weather here right now too!

Hi Em! Hi Bumpy! Hi kellie! Hi hopeful! Hi Croy!

Sara I hope you are having a great day today!

Amos, yay for symptoms. Good luck my lovely. I'm getting my hair done when you'll be getting scanned but will have my phone in case you want to text me.*

Cazi, good luck on your scan too.*

I'm sure I missed someone. Sorry!

I'm 30 weeks today!!! Though my husband is convinced that I got pregnant from our bd session 2 days before the IUI, so he told the baby "happy 30 weeks and 2 days" :rofl: Makes him feel more like a man to think he knocked me up naturally!

Ignore all the *


----------



## jenny25

Thanks or the links hun I will read them in the laptop tonight just going to the park with the hubby and dog and little man xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- so funny that Tim said that about knocking you up. Mark says the same thing- well, we really don't know for sure if it was the fuck in the cup or the "natural" way, so he is taking the natural road!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...have everything crossed for you later and lots of positivity :hugs:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Amos2009 said:


> Heart- so funny that Tim said that about knocking you up. Mark says the same thing- well, we really don't know for sure if it was the fuck in the cup or the "natural" way, so he is taking the natural road!!

MEN! He can think what he wants, but my IUI was on 11/11/11 and my dates coincide with that date. I like to think she was conceived on that date. But whatever! I'll let him think he did it naturally!


----------



## Amos2009

Yep....we let them think alot of things that aren't necessarily the truth!


----------



## filipenko32

Amos, yes crisps are your chips and salt and vinegar crisps - mmmmm I could eat a packet of those now too a massive one! The chips we have here we can get from fish and chip shops - they're pretty common in every town / city especially by the seaside towns. The hot chips we have here are far thinner than potato wedges and much thicker than fries and either crinkle or straight cut fried in oil. I used to love eating them with gravy too when I lived in the north of england (near ish where embo lives now) but in the south of England they don't really do the gravy option much. Bet mrs migg can get gravy. Mrs migg i am always a salt fiend when pregnant, I just love anything really spicy / salty / savoury - wonder why we crave it - might google now.xx Edit - here are some good posts about it https://forum.baby-gaga.com/about178333.html

:hi: fit momma :hugs: 

I had a sleep for an hour this afternoon and woke up feeling shattered!!! Hope that's a good sign, woken up a bit now but had to do the BGA (boob grab assessment) all over again but body was too tired numb to feel anything :trouble: 

NOT liking the heat. I don't like it unless I am on a beach with a bikini on and fast access to the cold pool or sea. I hate sunbathing in parks I get too hot. My favourite time to go to a park is autumn or winter when it's cold and pretty!! I am a weirdo!

Hearty those songs by fleetwood mac were: everywhere and go your own way xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Amos2009 said:


> Yep....we let them think alot of things that aren't necessarily the truth!

Yeah I let my hubs think I like :sex: when it's not fertile time!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Abi 2012

ive been getting the low achy pressure sort of thing too its a bit odd but i think its just the pressure on the bladder? ummm... chips!!!! yummy!! i want some to with lots of salt n vinegar... damn u chip shop y u have to be like 20 mins walk away!!! (i dont drive)


----------



## filipenko32

Haha abi i think I could just about manage a walk that far and back for chips but not right now as I'm feeling too lethargic!


----------



## Embo78

I've been lazy and sent my son :haha: Mmmmm chips with lots of salt n vinegar!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I want some!! :hissy:


----------



## Abi 2012

im tempted but im shattered kinda got a bit sunburned earlier by accident only on one side the i look a bit lopsided!! lol


----------



## Abi 2012

how long till amos has her scan what time will it be uk time??


----------



## filipenko32

Abi did you ever get mild mild dull ache cramps on and off this pregnancy? 

Ohhh well she said 7 hours from about 1pm/2pm English time I think so I reckon about 9 pm tonight? Edit so it's 9.30pm uk time. Damn it I'll be swimming but will log on straight after.


----------



## Amos2009

I have 3 more hours!!!!! I haven't had time to think about it a lot today since it's been busy at work, but now......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - HAPPY 30 WEEKS!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ha! Brilliant to see the big 30 on your ticker heart, I didn't notice! :cloud9: soooo close now!! Xxx


----------



## Amos2009

HEART- I missed it- HAPPY 30 WEEKS~!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cazi77

Happy 30 weeks Heart.

Scan went fine baby was a right wriggler and was sucking its thumb. We didn't find out the sex. Feel a bit more relaxed now another hurdle over! Now counting down to my 4d scan on 17th july!

Good luck again amos xx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls. 30 weeks feels like a huge milestone for me. Going to get my hair done today and then go out for my old man's birthday (he turns 43 tomorrow!) I bought him alcohol for a present. It's a specialty white tea liquor that he loves. It was $50 for a bottle! I must say, it was pretty funny walking out of a liquor store holding a brown bag with a bottle in it and my pregnant belly. I felt like a rebel!

Amos, 3 more hours. You need to find something to keep your mind off of it!

Em, I love your level of laziness. It inspires me.

Fili and all, I haven't had any real cravings. I had some aversions, but my diet is pretty much the same. I've always loved salt and still do. I don't crave it more than before. I've never been a big sweets person. Though I do love a little dark chocolate. I'm also not famished. I hear that happens when you are breastfeeding though. I'm also not on steroids, so that could explain it.


----------



## heart tree

Cazi that's great news!!! Do you have any pics of your wriggler?


----------



## Amos2009

Great news Cazi! I hope I can complete the good news scans today. 

Heart- I bet that was a sight seeing a preggo walk out with some liquor- or not- in my hood it's just about normal LOL


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha love that image of you coming out of the off licence with booze in a brown paper bag :rofl:! Did you tell the shopkeeper that it was a present?!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news cazi!!! :cloud9: so youre staying team yellow?


----------



## heart tree

I actually did mention that it was a present! I was feeling really weird buying it and felt the need to justify it! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: Did he believe you!?!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news on your scan Cazi!

Heart, 30 weeks really does seem so far, you've really not got long to go at all, its all so real! I keep thinking to myself that theres a good chance that I'll have my baby at 30 weeks due to my didelphys!


----------



## Amos2009

Omg....starting to panic now. I don't even want to go, although I know I have to. Please let little Tweetie be ok!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I know exactly how you feel right now and I'm so sorry you have to be feeling it. It was just 11:11 here and I said a wish for you and Tweetie. The anxiety leading up to these early scans is crippling. I honestly don't know how I got through them.

Just, I hope you don't deliver at 30 weeks! The woman I know with two wombs went full term with both of her girls. It's possible!


----------



## LeeC

Amos, hugs xxx.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Lee....how's the testing looking today? Are you still on your 6 hour ride?


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...those early scans are just pure torture...we are all holding your hand and hoping tweetie is doing just fine :flower:

Amanda...30 weeks...single digit weeks to go :cloud9:

Em...love the lazy mode although I guess you can keep the SPd factor though :winkwink:

Just had a 2 hour sleep.....:sleep: woke up to my phone ringing and DH checking med and baby are ok :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## LeeC

Shite Amos but I'm not wasting more money on expensive tests so playing the waiting game :(
I'm home now and enjoying some sunshine.

I'll be waiting for your good news. Love to you and tweetie x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 30 weeks Heart! What a fab milestone. Love that you justified the booze to the guy in the shop! 
Amos, I want to go to your hood!! Hope these couple of hours go nice and quick for you. 
Cazi good news about the scan. I love team yellow! So exciting!
My word what have I started with the chip thing? I'm justifying it with all the salad I'm eating!


----------



## Embo78

Happy 30 weeks heart :)

Amos we're all with you. I didn't want to go to any of my scans. The only one I've actually wanted is the 4d one at 26 weeks!!

Hope you get your bfp lee. Have you tested?

NSN, I hope you're taking advantage of having the house to yourself! Lots of bnb time :) So sweet of hubby to check on you and oopsie :)

Great news on your scan Cazi. I'm so pleased you're doing so well this time!

Gav's just come home from work to a very grumpy fiancé! "I'm too hot. I can't sleep. My leg aches. Why is my leg aching? I feel so sick!" poor Gav! His response... Well I'm here to look after you for a week and four days. What a guy!! I'm pretty sure he'll be fed up with me after his time off work :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Amos, best of luck again. I know exactly how it feels right before a scan. I expected the worst before every one.Im sure all is well.

Thanks Heart, it seems to be mixed stories about pre term labour with didelphys. Some go early around 30 ish weeks and some go term.
I seen my consultant the other day after my scan and he very reluctantly agreed to let me continue progesterone until 24 weeks. This is purely because of my double womb it stops it trying to shed its lining and also helps strengthen my cervix.
He also agreed that its wise to do cervical length checks beginning at 18 weeks and do that every 2 weeks. He said that 18 weeks is when you would potentially start to see shortening.
So I feel reassured that I'll be monitored throughout.
My next dilema is whether I should buy a doppler for reassurance as I wont get another scan until 18 weeks. I like the idea of a doppler but dont want to become obsessed buy it and worried if I cant find the heartbeat.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, I still have my fingers crossed tight for you this month. You just never know x


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day! Wanted to get everyone on here
Hey, had to take off pip from the list!! ;) she's a diff milestone now...
Did we find out duckys name?

Heart tree
Neversaynever
Justkeep 
Sara1
Tuckie27

I think we need to add Justkeep to the first page for friday milestones?

Cazi- congrats on a good scan!!

Amos- thinking about you! 

Heart- lol on buying booze ! Say happy bday to Tim from us

I just got back from visiting pediatrician office to tour it. It was the strangest feeling and then the dr started showing me each room, they were all cute with diff themes on the walls and I lost it, started crying. So told her and the nurses that just met that I had 4 mc and never thought I would get to have kids, those tears were hard to stop!
They were sweet about it. Got me Kleenex ;)
I never thought it would happen, having kids, but you really have to keep trying and eventually it will. Which I never truly believed but had hoped so much...


----------



## Amos2009

Well I'm here only to find out the ultrasound that just went back before me is some sort of procedure.... So it will be at least 20 more minutes. Gggggrrrrrr


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Arghhhh!!! Amos!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

I swear.... Guess I'll learn how to breathe


----------



## Neversaynever

In....out...in...out...shall be stalking and everything Tweetie come on little Byrdie :hugs:

Em...I am aiming to reply to all my threads before going to bed tonight :rofl:

Just...happy 2nd tri :wohoo:

XxX


----------



## cazi77

A few pics of my little one (including a cute 4d one of its mouth/nose) xx
 



Attached Files:







P5250016.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 0









P5250017.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









P5250019.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









P5250018.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## filipenko32

:trouble: Amos Hun deep breaths :hug: xxx

Cazi how wonderful!!!! :hugs: 

Hopeful you've been through so much like a lot of us on here, it's bound to be so overwhelming still, your post had me well up too :cry: xxxxxxxxx :hugs:

I just went for my sunset picnic with hubs in a beautiful glade in a lovely park we live by, there was a nice breeze and the sun was orange! We walked a couple of miles after that around the golf course and then I went for my swim and did 30 lengths. But best of all my boobs hurt when I got out of the pool and started walking to the shower and then they hurt in the shower! :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Cazi- awesome pics!!!!

Fili- did you let hubs poke your boobies?? Hahaha


----------



## Hope39

Oh amos, hang on in there lady

AFM, had my latest thyroid test and tsh has crept up to 4.96 from 3.49 so not too bad 

The NHS endo also rang me today and seemed quite nice this time round, i didnt tell her i was on metformin! She congratulated me, had a good chat and then cancelled my appt for friday as we had spoken on the phone.

She also suggested increasing my thyroxine to 200mg so at least both of my private and nhs endo agree on that at least

She made me feel a bit more reassured, 3 of her patients with thyroid problems have gone on to have successful pregnancies and 2 of them were refered by my recurrent miscarriage consultant 

Getting a bit nervous about taking Metformin later, i hope i just go to sleep and wake up in the morn with no problems. I hate being sick :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

So cute Caz.

Amos thinking of you x


----------



## Embo78

Beautiful scan pic Cazi. Look at those gorgeous lips :)


----------



## Neversaynever

AMos...stop fecking posting until you report that you have had your scan :rofl:

Fili...woop woop for symptoms and ouchie titties :haha:

Hopeful....I am sure we a re all going to get to a point where we all will finally realise that this is it...massive :hugs: lovely..must have been hard :hugs:

Cazi....fab scan pics :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

Amos are you in there yet? I'm stalking for your update :)


----------



## Amos2009

Nope.... Freakin killing me


----------



## filipenko32

And I also had some nausea on my walk!! Double woop woop! 
Amos I am on tenter hooks!!!


----------



## Tasha

I think you should just walk in and demand to be seen, explaining there are women all over the world waiting on this scan :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

Agree with Tasha...just bowl right in and demand to get the wand treatment :hugs:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

Gorgeous pics Cazi! Looks like thumb sucking? So cute!


----------



## filipenko32

Bet she's in there now! Everyone hold her hand virtually!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I think cazi said 355 pages back, so this morning, that he or she was sucking his or her thumb! :cloud9: sooooo cute!!


----------



## cazi77

Yer it was sucking its thumb. I'm a big thumb sucker still at nearly 28!!!! Must be going to take after me lol! x


----------



## Tasha

LOL the wand treatment.

I have to say I think this is my favourite thread on the whole forum, it is so busy and more than that it is so full of hope :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Me too tash. It's been my life saver for my whole pregnancy. Don't know what I would've done without it x


----------



## Amos2009

Quick update.... Hb 114 but measuring 6 weeks... How do I feel about that?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's growth!!!


----------



## Tasha

Great hb, and you feel fine about the size because you know at this stage one mm can be the difference between being say 6 weeks or 6+4 etc. It is far too early to be accurate, the heart ate is a good sign things are progressing well. You know all this but need it saying :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Does that date coincide with your last scan Amos?
Great news on the heartbeat :)


----------



## Hope39

Amos remind me what you measured at last time and how long ago was it

I can see heartbeat has gone up

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes they told me at my scan last week at this stage it can be give or take as much as 5 days.


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- I think it's awesome!!!!! So happy!!!!!! When do you go next? What does the dr say about it?


----------



## cazi77

I think thats great news amos and the H/B has gone up fab xx


----------



## filipenko32

What did the doctor say about it Hun? Are you sure you have your own dates right? Your baby seems to be growing appropriately, weren't you 5 weeks something last time and it wasn't even a week ago. Fantastic that there's a heartbeat! Xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...growth and on track...Tweetie is so tiny at this point is is hard to be accurate but things are growing...how many mm's since last scan...was it Monday?

:hugs: and breathe girl

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Amos, where are you? I think it's good news. The heart rate is excellent. Mine was 113 when it was measuring 6 weeks. I think Kellie (justwaiting) was measuring behind and now she's close to 30 weeks. You were measuring 5+6 on Monday, right?


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah Monday was 5+6 heartbeat 87 crl 2.7. Today she said 6 weeks but report says assessed gestational age 5+6 to 6+3 with 6+3 highlighted and heartbeat 114 and crl 3.1


----------



## filipenko32

So that's 4 days growth in 4 days!!!! I think this is your sticky bean!!!!! I am just so over the moon for you :cloud9: it's all about appropriate growth in my mind anyway and it's looking great from where I'm standing for you Hun xxx :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Fili....just makes me nervous not being right on dates. You know what I mean. And I'm positive about my dates since it was an IUI.


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...maybe Tweetie decided to take the slow route and implanted later...all that matters now is that there has been the right amount of growth inbetween scans so I am sure all is ok...when is your next scan? What was their feedback?

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## tuckie27

Amos- I understand your concern, but LO is growing on track with the last measurements and it's heartbeat seems to be progressing right along as well. I think these are both good signs! The early part of pregnancy was constant anxiety for me so I know you're worried, but it looks good so far :) 

Thanks for the milestone wishes! 14 weeks- woot! :happydance: 
Still sick, haven't taken anything besides cough drops though. Gonna try to ride it out with no meds. Happy long weekend for those of us that get one!


----------



## Amos2009

Never- nobody was there today so I didn't get to talk to the doc. It will be up to me when I have my next scan. I migh try and wait another week, but knowing me I won't be able to!


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: I had to come here to find out amos news!! I was waiting and waiting..... I'm so happy is looking so positive for you amos. I hope you can relax a bit hun! :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Amos I think that's great news! HB was 113 at my 6 week scan, measuring one day behind if I remember right. I think this is your sticky xx

Just harvested some rhubarb from the yard and made a crumble to take for dessert with friends tonight. I am feeling very domesticated :) 

Looking forward to the long holiday weekend and some time with the hubs. He's been super busy the past few weeks I am glad to have him to myself for a few days.


----------



## Neversaynever

Amos...totally get the worry but I think this is your rainbow Tweetie :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- So happy to hear that baby grew and heartrate increased! I'm with you, there's no way I could wait another week. Tuesday or Wednesday would be my limit. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, ladies, I thought I might loose a child tonight. Every mother's worst nightmare. My 7 year old came running into the house screaming that my 3 year old just fell out of the second story window!!!!! More than a 20 foot fall onto a wood pallet! I thank God that he was taking care of my little boy. After a frantic trip to the emergency room we discovered that all he had was a broken wrist!! Praise God! Praise God!!!
The doctor was amazed, she couldn't believe that was all that was wrong! It could have been so much worse!
The worrying never stops, ladies. Not even after they are born. Now I get to wake him up every two hours to make sure he's alert and there's no sign of head trauma. I think I would have done that anyway, even without the doctor's orders.


----------



## daviess3

Amos congrats hun at 7 weeks I measured 6+3 I am unsure when ov actually happened but it may of been few days later, so would explain, but I also think nice hb for 6 weeks which is the main thing! I think this is ur sticky bubba just keep doing what ur doing its working!!! Xx

Caz fab pics congrats xx

Mom omg how scary the fear must b awful! Hope he's ok an your ok xx

Morning everyone else I'm up with poxy heartburn! Everyday!! Heartburn!! No matter what I do or don't eat it's just part of my life now! Haha x


----------



## Abi 2012

amos such great news i was ment to be 7+2 when i went for my first scan they measured me at 5+6 so over a week behind... but u dont always concieve on that particular day just somewhere around that day so dates are not definate through the lmc i think ur gonna b just fine hun :D cant wait to hear more good news..


----------



## filipenko32

Davies your baby is going to have hair! 

Mom2 that must have been such a fright!!! :shock: glad he's ok and it's just a broken wrist...OMG :shock: :shock: 

Last night I was kept awake with mild dull cramps, sickness and a very painful throbbing right boob!!:yipee: bring it on! Hubs was worried and I was like no I am really happy to be 'suffering' lol! My left boob is still tender and throbs now and again but the right one seems to have a mind of its own. Maybe meanie is more fierce than mo!! I wish! Anyway mild m/s is def setting in . I just cannot believe that my symptoms are worsening / adding at 6 weeks 3 days. Usually I've always had the sickness and then it fades etc.. Anyone else find one boob sorer than the other some days? I know you did mrs migg, what about you Amos, fit momma...


----------



## Abi 2012

oh my goodness mom2 thats so lucky... i can imagine how ur feeling lol my boy is just so clumbsy he is forever hitting his head he has been to the hospital for head injuries this year alone 5 times lol


----------



## ttclou25

So good to see some of you are nearly there!!! Hope your all doing swell. :thumbup: must be petit next in line 

Davies - I really struggled with heartburn and the old wife tale was true for me Ethan had tons of hair. 
xxxxx


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and filli... i have cramps on and off but i dont know coz i am constipated.. tmi sorry :/


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Abi, I know those cramps too but I don't think the ones I had last night were consti cramps they were more low dull very mild af pressure crampiness! 
Hi Lou, oh pip had her little boy 2 days ago!! There's a picture of him in her journal, he is GORGEOUS!! How are you?


----------



## Abi 2012

i have the achyness and i get backache but then i stand up all day at work so that doesnt help that defo have the pressure low down atm tho :) think its just normal though xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun, I had a bit of a break from the pressure a few days ago but now it's come back, did you have some breaks from it early on?


----------



## Abi 2012

i have not had it constantly hun just every now and again i feel it alot when i walk around felt it when i dropped josh of to school yesterday just like any symptom they dont stick around all the time some are worse then others its like me i dont get sickness at all i do get nausea but my mum never got sickness with any of us and she has 6 kids so im assuming thats just some sort of family thing lol


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and dont forget that each pregnancy is different so if someone ha something that u dont then just take it with a pinch of salt :) i got my shorts out today coz i was so hot yesterday i cant do leggins anymore lol so out come my legs .... hmmm u may need sunglasses there a lil white!


----------



## filipenko32

haha well they'll be brown soon enough! My size 10 shorts would no way fit me now I'm more like a 12/14 or more!! My stomach is so bloated because of the Roids and I have water retention I'm sure. 
Could only manage half a Twix choc bar and half an apple this morning! And my decaf tea tested foul :sick: :yipee:


----------



## Abi 2012

im bloated too!! but i can still fit it my shorts from before just lol my eating is weird to things taste different like one minute milktastes lovely the next it tastes really bland but i am drinking lots of milk and coz of the nausea i dont eat to well it just makes me worse :/ my bf keeps moaning so i eat as much as i can i know i should eat well but its hard when u feel sick constantly lol


----------



## Abi 2012

i cant wait till monday now just 2 more days gonna go so slow i guess but i havework monday and am leaving just intime to get to the app :) im gonna be really nervous that day i know it but u know what im ok today feeling better knowing i could well see my baby on monday :D:D:happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

You'll see such a difference at 9 weeks Abi! :cloud9: I would be so excited. If I have a successful scan on Monday I think I'll be wanting one every week like as bad as my poas addiction was!!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning Jen how are things with you?


----------



## cazi77

Morning everyone its such a fab day and i'm on call this weekend booooo!!

Mon so glad your L/O is ok how scary for you!!

AFM I'm 1/2 way there yikes never ever thought i'd get to 20 weeks!! So happy xx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm feeling very very very sick, :sick: I don't know where to put myself :yipee:


----------



## cazi77

Yey for sickness fili! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks cazi, half way!!! :cloud9: did you get sick?


----------



## cazi77

I was sick from around 6 weeks to 10 weeks then 11.5-15 weeks. It was more feeling sick about weeks 7 and 8 I was sick a bit xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Amos, I logged straight on this morning to look for your news. I think that sounds perfect to me, perfect growth and heart rate. Its so small at this stage your talking about millimetres. I would try and wait another week for a scan but I understand how hard it is. Im honestly sure that theres nothing to worry about x


----------



## Hope39

Morning All

A schorcher here in England again today, i hope my legs go brown as they lily white at the mo

Started the Metformin last night, took tab just before i went to bed and have had no side effects as yet :dance::headspin::wohoo:

Maybe its becuase i only took 500mg and i had eaten my tea hours before, picked at a bit of chicken before i took it so it wasnt on an empty stomach

Hows everyone else, roasting in this weather i expect.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi all

Cazi- congrats on getting to 20 weeks :D 

Fili - aww hun not nice but a good sign  

Hi everyone else and happy new weeks :) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

We are going to brave the sun for a long walk for ice lollies in a mo, I don't like the heat though! Feeling better now, boobs feel heavy in my bra, anyone else find that? Getting very nervous about Monday, I just can't imagine it going well but I'm trying to and these stupid symptoms might be giving me false hope Xx


----------



## Abi 2012

Fili enjoy ur walk I'm at my mums in the garden with all the kids :) its lovely there's a nice breeze don't get ur hopes uP Hun if u can help it I know it's hard but for ur own sake Hun and then ur gonna be extra happy when everything is fine ur symptoms r a good sign though Hun :) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Had lots and lots of dull ache cramps and stretchy feelings on the way to the shop, hope this is a good sign! that ice :lolly: tasted so good!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Abi :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys just back from a picnic in the park just me and hubby it was great I'm just off for a power nap got people coming around tonight xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- thank god he is ok, that is a long fall! My friend has 3 boys and goes to the emergency room for stuff all the time. I couldn't imagine...

Fili- I think ur scan will be great! Glad u r sick ;)

Jen- good to hear u and dh had a nice time!

It's pouring out here and thundering, which I like thunder but my dog goes crazy, doesn't stop shaking and tries to get into the closets to hide. I wouldn't care but she digs thorough the stuff in the closet when she gets in there. My puppy doesn't mind storms at all.


----------



## heart tree

Good morning. How's everyone? Sounds like another beautiful day for you ladies across the pond. I hope you all brown up those legs!

Cazi, half way there! What a great milestone! And a good scan too. This is your keeper. 

Davies you poor thing! I hate heartburn. I have it on occasion but I've been lucky. Maybe my baby is bald! I hope you can get a nice nap in today. 

Lou, loving Ethan's picture! He's sooo cute!

Mom2 :shock: That sounds like a mother's worst nightmare! Poor baby! And poor you! I'm glad it was just his wrist. How is his head today?

Fili, loving the symptoms. I so glad Monday is almost here. You need this scan. And let me tell you, if it's good, you'll want more than one a week! 

Abi, I'm glad you are getting scanned too!

AFM I had the busiest day since I've been on bed rest yesterday. I got my hair done. That meant driving an hour each way because traffic was so bad due to the long weekend. Then having to walk several blocks after I parked. Then sitting in the chair for a few hours to get highlights and a cut. Then I went out to dinner with Tim for his birthday. In all I was in a sitting or standing position for 8 hours. My baby was very active and kept hitting nerves in my bladder and cervix. It was exhausting. My whole pelvic area is sore from all the sitting. I'm going to lie down all day today. But tonight we have a big birthday party to go to for Tim and 2 other guys. I'll probably go for 30 minutes. If yesterday's activities didn't hurt my cervix, then I think I'm in the clear. Scan is in 2 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Jen, enjoy your nap!

Hopeful that's really cute about your dog. I'm sure you don't find it cute when she digs through everything, but I find the image adorable!


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone! 

Mom- omg that sounds terrible- so glad he is ok. It's amazing how resilient young kids are. If my old ass had fallen out of a 2 story window I would have been crumpled flat. 

Fili- yay for symptoms! Enjoy your "suffering" lol. 

Hopeful- I love storms- well, only when I get to sit on my couch and watch them roll through. Driving in them is another story. 

I am SO missing my normal summer tan. If it weren't so hot and humid I would try and sit out to get a little bit. I guess I will be going on my cruise as a WHITE woman LOL. 
AFM- last night I felt like total crap. (YAY!) Headache, nausea, bad taste in my mouth...headache is still lingering some today. Hoping it's my hormones!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're feeling terrible too Amos! :yipee: we like feeling rough on here!!! (in the 1st tri!) 
Hopeful I am jealous of your weather! It's toooooo stuffy here :hissy: that's almost funny that one of your dogs is a scaredy cat and the younger one takes on the storm!! I love storms too Amos! 
I really need the scan now you're right heart, I need to know either way and deal with it! 
Heart sorry you were in discomfort today :hugs: you must still have some paranoia too after your cervix scares?? :hugs: I hope you enjoy the party tonight and happy birthday to your hubby :cake: ! Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

When I got home from the hospital I looked at the place where he landed then looked up. All I can say is its a miracle he wasn't severely injured! He woke up every few hours on his own last night just from being uncomfortable, but no other injuries have shown up. He is already asking for his splint to come off. The cast will be smaller and more comfortable, we'll get it put on on Monday. You won't find a more grateful momma!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey pretty ladies. How are all your bumps!

Another hot day here, and one very unhappy baby! shes not enjoying the heat, esp with her teething. 
She can now do a full roll so need eyes on my butt cheeks! 

Off to Alton towers today with OH. A day to our self :D cant wait.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi tracie, I can imagine hot weather is no fun for babies! have fun at Alton towers! The thought of going on rides is making me feel sick haha!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Haha that was me last year everyone from work went last year as a prize and i went for the walk! lol was boring, and im an adrenalin junkie! hehe


----------



## filipenko32

Thank goodness he's ok mom2!! Will you get locks on them now or do you think it was just a one off? My sister was going on about our sash windows when she came to stay last week and we had to block them with our table if we opened them which we did but the drop is probably a lot higher from our flat.


----------



## croydongirl

Mom2 - I am SO glad to hear your little man is ok, what a scary time.

Davies - BOO on the heartburn, I feel blessed that it hasn't hit bad yet but I can imagine from the little I have had it how annoying and unpleasant that would be. 

Heart - sounds like a great day and good job cervix!!! Hope you can rest up a bit today. Glad to hear the little lady was keeping busy in there so you weren't worried.

Fili - Glad to hear you are feeling so crappy! I take that as a very good sign.

Lou - Pics of Ethan are so cute, glad to see things are going well.

I know there are people I am missing. Sorry, I hope you all have a wonderful weekend. The sun is shining in Seattle so I am up (kinda) early and trying to finish off my paper so I don't have to think about school for the whole weekend! Need me some sunshine!!


----------



## heart tree

Yes Fili, paranoid is an apt term for how I was feeling after all that activity yesterday. But I have to keep reminding myself that my last scan was really good and I'm 30 weeks now. And if Hopeful's doctor isn't worried about her measurements and my doctor said I could be more active, then I'm probably ok. 

Glad you girls are feeling like crap! LOL! Soon enough you'll be happy to feel normal. 

Enjoy the sun and heat today all you English ladies.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes you will definitely be ok physically Hun just the emotionally torment I suppose still lingering a little in this last stretch but not too much longer!! :cloud9: :hugs:

I feel hungover, I just had to eat two small chocolate bars like I'd never eaten chocolate for years - I wolfed it down and now I feel both sick and hungry for more chocolate!! :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

I had to look up Alton towers. Looks like fun! Not in a preggo state though. 

Fili that is a great symptom. I hope you puke up all your chocolate! :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its amazing. The faster the ride the better. Massive kid at heart


----------



## Amos2009

Heart- so how do you feel after having your hair done? I bet like a million bucks!!! I need to dye the gray out of mine again, but I'm going nowhere near the stuff for now.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah bet you feel wonderful hearty all ready for partying! :kiss:


----------



## heart tree

I love rollercoasters! Except when it comes to fertility and pregnancy!

I feel sooo much better with my hair done. Last time I did it was 4.5 months ago. I've never gone that long before. My hair actually looks darker because the shade of blond I do is dark and it covered a lot of the lighter grays. 

Amos I waited until I was 12 weeks to do mine. I did foil so it wouldn't touch my scalp. The last thing I needed was one more thing to stress out about. Vanity takes second place to this baby.


----------



## Abi 2012

just had to let u all know !!!!!!!! i definately found babys heartbeat very faint but fast!!! on my doppler tonight.... :D so happy :happydance: ill get a recording later tonight when i have told my sis in law about the baby and i will do itwhen i show her the heartbeat but i was too excited to get a recording this time had to get off it after a few mins and ring my mum an tell u guys ... im sooooooooo happy!!!!!haha i could dance right now and i dont dance when im not drunk hahahahahaha !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can u tell im excited !!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I'm so happy you were out and about! Your cervix is doing so good (still lol that we know so much about our cervixes) :) my dr said if she thought for a second I should be on bedrest she wouldn't hesitate to tell me. 
Have new pic in journal of hair and bump?

Tracie- poor izzy! Heat and teething, double whammy. I'm scared of rides, I think I will fly off the whole time, only been on 1 rollercoaster, big wooden one at Busch gardens in Florida. Was so freaked out. 

Amos- I don't get grey hair but wish I had a bunch of nice wigs like crazy ass Kim from real hw of Atlanta, would make it easier to have nice hair all the time. 

Abi- congrats on finding the heartbeat!

I put together the changing table, super easy, now the room is pretty much full..


----------



## Abi 2012

so happy right now my baby has got past the 8 weeks my last baby died!! think this is my sticky bean :D:D


----------



## heart tree

Abi that's awesome!!! Can't wait to hear the recording. I'm so happy for you!

Hopeful, new hair and bump pic tomorrow. That chick Kim on Real Housewives is something else. Those wigs and makeup make her look so old. But I think she's only 32!


----------



## filipenko32

Abi that's fantastic! Those dopplers are sanity savers I believe.


----------



## hopeful23456

Won't be long until your scan fili! What time is the scan?

Heart- she looks so old! And shes so lucky to have that sweet dh (they are preg again too)


----------



## heart tree

I know, I saw she was pregnant again. I don't watch the show anymore. Last time I saw it she was dating the mystery guy, big poppa, was that what she called him? How did she get a sweet DH? She's not quite my taste!


----------



## Abi 2012

baby heartbeat not a brill vid as kept losing it and finding my heartbeat but u can hear it very faintly and sorry bout the pic of me my sis inlaw decided it was a good idea to aim the camera at me lol but this is my baby at 9+3 :D


----------



## Embo78

Where's the vid!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Abi- that's great!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

haha pregnancy brain!! forgot the link!! lol

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0754.mp4


----------



## heart tree

I can hear it! And then I hear yours too. Now you can tell the difference. Baby's is much faster. Congrats!!


----------



## Abi 2012

yay im so pleased :D ive had such a lovely evening with the sis in law while ther OH is out with fam on a night out she just left and is absolutely chuffed for me and matt(OH) now hopefully ill see my little baby floating around on monday any idea on how fast the heatbeat is i cant tell???


----------



## heart tree

Abi, look at a clock that has a seconds hand. Count the beats for 10 seconds. Then multiply that number by 6. So if you count 25 beats in 10 seconds, multiply 25x6 and you'll get 150. That would make it 150 beats per minute. 

If you can't count them for a full 10 seconds, you can count them for 5 second and then multiply that number by 12.


----------



## Abi 2012

oooh i wrk it out at roughly 180 bpm?? that good ?? xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats on finding LO's heartbeat Abi! I couldn't hear it :/ I had it turned all the way up but OH is maming a lot of racket in the other room :p I think 180 is good! This one's heartbeat was usually 160-170 around 8-10 weeks and then it was 150-160's and now it's about 144-156 usually when I calculate it. I think it's normal to get a bit slower as you progress though :D Congrats again on finding it, now you're gonna be hooked!


----------



## Abi 2012

it maybe slightly lower then 180 but roughly lol im so relieved to have found it before my scan i have listened 3 times tonight alone haha think i might need to buy another bottle of gel as i only have 1 1/2 250 ml bottles left haha


----------



## heart tree

180 is very good! They are the fastest at this gestation and decrease over time. Mine was in the 170's when I was where you are. Now she's consistently between 150-160.


----------



## Abi 2012

im happy with that :) :happydance: just gonna wait for OH to get back dunno when he will be in so ur welcome to keep me company for a while as im not tired at all right now think im too excited haha xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Yep that was defo bubs :) It's so lovely to hear that beautiful sound :)


----------



## Abi 2012

i know im so so pleased now :D i cant wait till monday :) im gonna my baby properly :D


----------



## Abi 2012

OH just got back very drunk and tired he has now passed out in bed.... guess its time for me to go to bed now will see u all tomorrow xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

and im up again!! haha im not even tired now either ... hmm just wait till later hows all u lovely ladies today ???


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant Abi!! You must be sooo excited! 

Anyone start waking up feeling groggy as anything in the mornings around 6.4. I feel more tired than when I went to sleep and I'm sleeping a lot, do you think this is normal?


----------



## Abi 2012

Thanks fili :) I felt groggy arOund that stage when I was getting up not so much now tho xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh good it must be a positive sign then. Going for a walk by the river to see if I can wake up! I feel soooo dopey! My boobs are huge now and they are irritating me, i feel like I've got pmt grrr. :haha: 
Davies I hope you're coping ok with that heartburn small meals and not eating too late helped my sister xx


----------



## Abi 2012

Enjoy Hun :) xxx


----------



## melfy77

hello ladies:flower:

I've had 2 miscarriages, may I join you? I just feel like a crazy lady when I go to the first trimester section:haha:

I took a FRER at 11 dpo. The line was pretty dark (not as dark as the control line, but considering it was at lunch time and that my urine was very diluted, I want to believe it's a good sign!)

I am waiting for my blood tests results to see if I have a clotting disorder, but the nurse told me that if I got pregnant while waiting, I should call right away. So needless to say what's the first thing I'm gonna do monday morning! I will ask for progesterone and blood thinners. I will be 13 dpo by then so if my progesterone is too low it will give some time before I'm actually late (I get AF on 15 dpo)

It is very sad that we have to go through all this, but it's a blessing that we can do it together. I really don't know what I would do with this forum.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi melfy welcome you'll find great support on here :hugs: 

My boobs are not hurting hardly at all today :nope: i think I'm doomed


----------



## sara1

Wow, I leave for 3 days and come back to a marathon of catch up reading... I had to take notes! 

Melfy- Welcome and congratulations on your BFP. I remember you from the RMT. It sounds like you're getting good early care which is very nice to hear. Will you be getting betas done or an early scan! This can be a very stressful time after repeated losses, but the ladies on this thread are AMAZING!

Pip- Julian is ADORABLE!!!!!! So many congratulations

Jen- 'So sorry to hear about the gd. One of my closest friends had it with her second and she's always followed a very careful organic diet. Her doctor told her it's more common with second and third children, and it doesn't necessarily have anything to do with what your eating habits were before. Her biggest problem regulating it was cutting out fruit! She didnt have any other complications in her pregnancy though and went to full term. I hope they help you manage it!

Abi- That's great news about finding the heartbeat! I'm glad to hear you have a scan planned for tomorrow as well. now you can go there feeling excited and positive! You're going to leave on :cloud9:

Heart- Hope you enjoyed getting a little dolled up (I love the fresh, polished feeling I have when I leave the salon). All the activity can be a little nerve-wracking, but when you have get your next cervical check and see everything is the same you'll feel reassured and know you can be a bit more active from time to time. Btw... LOL om getting knocked up naturally... men's egos really are funny things!

Amos- :yipee: Fantastic news on the heartbeat. Remember that the dating is NOT exact but you did see a clear heartbeat progression. It's supposed to jump by about 3 beats per say in the beginning, so 5 days means a 15 beat jump and your LO went up more than 25! 

Just- It's a personal choice, but I'd vote for getting the doppler. I did go a little crazy with it in the beginning but now I find it immensely reassuring... I had a very active few days and when I came home I checked the HB and felt sure everything was fine and all my dancing hadn't done any damage! You may want to ask your doctor given your unique anatomy if there would be any delay in picking up the heartbeat, but I doubt it.

Cazi- Congrats on a great scan. The pictures are adorable!

Fili- Glad to hear your felling like crap! I read your post and broke out the Fleetwood Mac... fabulous stuff!

Mom2- You must have been terrified! I'm so pleased to hear your little boy is going to be ok! 

Davies- Hope your heartburn has cleared up 

Pups- I love your bump shot!!! Hope you had a wonderful weekend camping and didn't get too tired out! 

afm- Friday was fanastic!! I'd been worried I wouldn't be up to it physically, I had a horrible headache on Thursday and MS, but I woke up fine Friday morning and spent the bulk of the day in the spa getting scrubbed and polished (in my pre-approved pregnancy friendly way!) After a week of rain the skies cleared and it was a gorgeous night on the beach. People came at 9 and I finally had to call an end to things at 4am! I danced all night and hubby got just drunk enough to be cute without over doing it. Got to stay in this really posh resort on the coast and spent yesterday lounging by the pool with my family while everyone nursed their hangovers! Honestly I was worried I might have overdone it myself with all the dancing -I've done nothing more than take leisurely walks for 3 months- so I broke out the doppler when we got today and baby seems just fine!!!!! Now my family is headed back stateside and Alex and I have decided on a well deserved day of doing absolutely nothing! All is right in my little world :cloud9:


----------



## lexi374

Ah sara sounds like you had a fab time! :thumbup: Just a quick ? did you mention a while ago that you cant sit in the sun if you are on steroids?? Could you tell me why, is it just that your skin is more sensitive? :hugs:

Fili chill hun easier said than done i know, i am also shitting it about tom! :wacko: Good luck x

Abi congrats on finding the heartbeat. :thumbup:

Amos congrats on your scan sounds like things are going in the right direction. :hugs:

Mom2 i hope your little man is ok! Boys!! :dohh:

Heart i hope you had a fab time at the party. :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies. :hugs:

Ive forgotten everything else i read sorry. :hugs:

Afm had a stomach bug thurs night and was feeling crap all day fri, better now though. Scan 9am tom so scared! Please let everything be ok! Boobs not sore today and constipation has been replaced by diarrhea, hoping its just nerves and nothing more sinister. :shrug:


----------



## lexi374

Oh big congrats to pip he is beautiful! x


----------



## sara1

Lexi- Yes, I was told to avoid sun exposure on the roids even when wearing sunblock, due to increased sensitivity. Good luck on your scan tomorrow!


----------



## lexi374

Thank you hun, :hugs: oh right i hadnt been told anything like that, ive been sat out a little but got factor 20 on, and in and out the shade.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! Oh my gosh, such a lot to catch up on!! Can I just point to Sara's post and say "what she said"? 
Hi Melfy, welcome. You are in very good company here. I occasionally post on a due in January thread and as lovely as everybody is, and even though a lot of them have suffered previous losses, it's so very manic with excitement. In our position we need to be more cautious to protect ourselves and you will find lots of help, reassurance, and guidance here on how to survive being PAL, and what is "PAL normal."
Fili your symptoms sound spot on to me. I know how you feel about tomorrow and nobody has more right to feel that way than you (and obviously a few other ladies here!) but from everything you have described it sounds to me like Meanie and/or Mo are rocking along nicely. As for feeling groggy in the morning, yes I am but tbh I feel like that every single morning. I am not a morning person. 
Mom- my GOD!!! How completely horrific for you. Your worst nightmare is your child hurting themselves badly, somebody must have been watching over you. I'm so pleased the injury wasn't too severe. 
Abi, that's fantastic you found the heartbeat. I'm not far behind you so very tempted to get a Doppler soon. 
Sara I'm pleased you had a great time at the party. It's nice being the one without a hangover isn't it?
Heart, likewise, sounds like you had a fab weekend. I know how you must have been fretting about all the activity but it sounds like you rested up well to compensate and I think getting out and about must have done your mind the power of good. It's a shame that in the position a lot of us (I'm not really including myself so much in "us" as I haven't had any complications really but I am being more cautious than I would) are in that we can't treat ourselves in a more holistic way while we are pregnant, by doing stuff that we know relaxes us and makes us feel better therefore making the pregnancy easier. Am I making sense or just waffling?
Davies, when my DD was about a week old I took her to the baby clinic and a health visitor said to me "you must have had bad heartburn when you were pregnant". I said I had but asked her why as I had never heard the old wives tale about the hair before! But it's true I was swigging Gaviscon morning and night in the last tri and she was born with loads of curly hair! 
Hi to everyone else, UK ladies I hope you are all enjoying the weather. 
Afm, it's scary week 9 tomorrow. My symptoms have eased off slightly but I know that can be normal around 9 weeks, and they are still there enough for me to not fret too much. 
Since taking the progesterone up the doo dah I seem to have broken out in masses of spots. I feel a proper mess.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck tomorrow lexi I'm sure you're going to be over the moon happy when you see your 9 weeks 2 day baby xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies!
wow, ive barely been on since thurs and ive missed so much including some important milestones!
so first of all (although im very late)
a belated happy 30 weeks to heart and happy bday to hubby heart!

cazi well done on reaching 20 weeks, im right behind you! love the scan pics, i think you have a little boy in there!

nsn - you are in 3rd tri - well done chick!

amos - sorry i missed your scan. i think the other girls have covered it but perhaps tweetie implanted late. the important thing is there has been good growth and the hr looks good, so im thinking its looking great!

mom2 - sorry to hear about you little boys accident - how scary. i hope hes ok now?

davies, hows the heart burn? any luck with the car?

abi - how exciting that you found the hearbeat, bet you are gonna get addicted to your doppler!

hi melfy, you will love this thread! congrats on your bfp!

pip - julian is just gorgeous! i bet you are over the moon!

sara - your few days sound absolutely fantastic, glad you enjoyed it!!

fili, lexi, abi - good luck to you on your scans tomorrow. praying for good results for you all.

hi everyone i have missed!

we spent a lovely day at the beach yesterday, managed to burn my leg a bit but was overall careful in the sun and had a lovely day with the family and the kids. 

still excited to know im having a boy and can finally start calling "it" a "him"!! thanks for putting a little blue stork on the front for me heart!

xx


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies.. i have been out all day at my partners mums house enjoying the sun again... i dont think im gonnna go out in it again for a while coz im a lil burn't :/ hmm but im generally feeling good 

good luck to the other ladies having scans tomorrow :) 

how is everyone else ? xx


----------



## Abi 2012

got a better vid of the heartbeat now if u wanna hear just my babies this time :) 

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0755.mp4


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Lets see what I can remember....

Cazi - awesome scan pic. I can't remember if I said before but now I think team girl for you :)

Fili - sounds like you've been having some fab symptoms the last few days :)

Abi - Congrats on finding the HB, massive reassurance right?

Amos - Fab news on the HB increase and growth with the scan. It's so difficult to date beanie when they're that teeny :hugs:

Jenny - Hope the picnic was good and gave you and hubby chance to talk etc

Pip - I haven't seen pics yet, will go try to find journal now :)

I think I'm stuck now!

Hope you all had a good weekend. It's been so hot and I'm shattered. Bath and bed soon


----------



## filipenko32

Yes i have pups but my boobs have completely stopped hurting today and I mean completely!!! :nope: not a good sign for me unless they come back tonight or tomorrow. How was camping? Were you too hot? I can't stand this heat at all.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, Im so glad your party went well with all of your family and friends. Sounds like you had an amazing time!
I think Im going to go on your recomendation and get a doppler for peace of mind, thanks x


----------



## puppycat

Hey Fili, i just did an epic post about it in my journal! lol

I don't think i ever really had sore boobs, just sickness :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The thought of food has made me feel ill all day. Mark has just got home from climbing Scafell Pike and he is ravenous. So I have ordered us both a kebab. This may be an error but I cannot face cooking.


----------



## Amos2009

Sara- sounds like you had a wonderful time! Good for you!

Lexi- Good luck tomorrow on your scan. Can't wiat to see pics!

Fili- Praying for a good scan tomorrow. I know nothing I can say will ease your mind any, just know I will be there with you. :hugs:

Abi- what a wonderful sound!

Hi everyone!

AFM- I cannot stop eating. I will eat a small meal and by the end of it my stomach is growling again. Seriously hungry. Not just eating out of boredom. These steroids are killing me!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Amos :hugs: me too with the hunger on the Roids! but i actually feel sick now too and then hungry! If you read pip's old ttc journal she just talks about food for 300 pages!

I threw away my Doppler in a paddy fit last time!!!! :blush: and now I'm regretting it. If I get that far ever tomuse, I will re-buy your Doppler off any of you second/third tri ladies!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with the kebab mrs migg, sounds quite appetising to me at the moment but at the same time I feel :sick: go figure!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's exactly how I felt! I was starving but every time I opened the fridge I heaved. The kebab went down well though and the chips had chip spice on *drool*


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmmmmmm :munch:. Hope you get away with it! :haha: or hope you don't :sick: as that will be good emotionally!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome melfy and congrats! As the other girls said, we know how stressful this early time is. 

Sara- sounds like an awesome party! I can't believe you were able to stay up so late! I bet your little girl was lulled to sleep by the dancing

Amos- I used to eat a meal while I made the next one. Hungry all the time

Abi- loved the heartbeat video! 

Good luck on scans tomorrow abi, lexi, fili

Puppy- will have to go to your journal to read about camping

Mrsm- kebabs sound yummy

We finally found out duckys name?!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies,
Welcome Melfy! So sorry about your losses, but I am glad you have found support here and hope this is your sticky bean :) I was never diagnosed wit a clotting disorder, but I my doc had me start taking low dose aspirin from my bfp just in case, if you are waiting for results you could start that without any harm. They say it doesn't hurt but it might help - especially if you do have a clotting issue and you could get it now without having to wait for the doc. Just a thought. Of course I am not a doctor but it came to mind when I read your story. 

Lexi - Wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow.

Fili - So happy that you are still feeling so crappy :) Its a good sign, and you have such a great attitude about all of it.

Amos - I had to eat right before I went to sleep and then had granola bars and string cheese on the night stand for middle of the night snacks when I would wake up STARVING and then as soon as I woke up in the morning I HAD to eat something. And I was on super low dose steroids so I can only imagine what they are doing to you :)

Sara- you party animal!! We went to dinner with friends on Friday night and left just after 10pm, both of us were having a hard time keeping our eyes open on the way home! At least I have the excuse that I am pregnant, hubs just had to face the fact he's getting old! ha ha!

Hi Hopeful!! Hope you are having a fabulous weekend

afm - Going to a BBQ this afternoon and then heading to a hotel overnight for some together time, like a very mini babymoon! I did the grocery shopping warlier and then we have lunch with friends and now I am pooped. Have my feet up before I have to make the salad to take for the BBQ and pack for our night away. I have 0 motivation. I want to stay right here on the couch. My mum is coming to visit in a week and I am so excited! Was hoping the nursery would be fully painted before she got here so we could work on making it pretty but we might have to just work around the mess because I don;t want to waste the sunshine being inside painting! Hoping that Seattle weather will come back for a few days this week so we can crank it out. 

Sorry if I missed you, hope you are enjoying the weekend wherever you are :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful and croy :hugs:. Hope you have a good bbq - make sure your food is well cooked Ducky's name is Julian :cloud9: 
Sara missed your post about the party somehow!! Too busy squeezing my none sore boobs probably :rofl: glad it went well hun xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I wasn't around today. Really tired. 

Wanted to wish Fili, Lexi and Abi good luck on your scans. I'll be thinking about you all.


----------



## sara1

Best of luck to Fili, Lexi and Abi on your scans today! Will be lurking for updates and Pics!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck lexi and Abi xxx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck today Fili lexi and Abi. You must be so nervous :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Good luck girls with your scans today xxx


Puppy we had a great time it was so nice just too be us xxx

Paul has court today he was a witness too well we were a witness to an event that happened last year this is the 2nd time he has been called up last time she needed a translator and one of the witnesses didn't turn up so hopefully it will be done today 
Also one of my friends that I went too school with had her baby on wed at 27 weeks but e sadly passed away yesterday morning such a shock cause he was doing so well can you say a prayer for her xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Best of luck to Fil, Lexi and Abi. And an extra big hand squeeze for Fili. I know this is massive for you. :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Good luck today Fili, Lexi and Abi looking forward to hearing updates xx


----------



## cazi77

Sorry to hear about your friend Jenny so sad x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks cazi I know it's such a shame she had so many problems in the pregnancy with bleeding and didn't find out she was pregnant till around 15 weeks her waters went 2 days prior too the birth and she had been in and out of hospital I felt so bad for her xxx


----------



## sara1

Happy 9 weeks Mismig- I know this is a tough week for you, but all the heaving at the fridge sounds very positive to me!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

hi ladies just seen this thread..havnt read thru all the posts yet but thought i ask a question...

Ive had 5MC in total so far and currently preg again around 5w3days have first scan in a week...ive been put on heparin and baby asprin this time round and just wondering if anyone else is the same and has no live births prior...i only know that i have MTHFR and thats all so i think they just put me on heparin to see if it would work...

Ive lost all my pregnancy's before 9weeks so just wanting to know if anyone else is near there due date after taking heparin or has made it past first tri with no major problems?


----------



## cazi77

Hi Amanda I have had 4 m/c's (one was suspected ectopic) I am on asprin and heparin too. I only started the heparin in the last month. I am just over half way and so far (touch wood) have had no problems at all. All my losses were less than 9 weeks too. There are loads of lovely ladies on this thread with similar stories too. Good luck xx


----------



## daviess3

Fili lexi Abi fxd for ur scans today can b so stressful girls but were all with u all xxxx
Jenny that's awful my lovely thinking of your friend such a sad situation, makes u grateful for everyday right? What a day to b in court it's far to nice! Lol xx

Hi everyone lazy days for me today! Heartburn was ok yesterday not to bad but bad in the night! When I hVe my night wee, I have to have some gaviscon or chew a tablet an some water! Kinda way of life for me now! X


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I know Sarah such a shame I feel bad for her :-( xxx

The court thig well let's hope he ain't there too long I looked up and it's starts around 9.45 so hopefully he ain't there all day but there was delays on the district line at westham due to signal failure so I don't know how long that will be like that in terms of travel for him 

I got emotional as I'm officially passed my last milestone 24+3 and I got all teary thinking wow we actually done it xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck Fili, Lexi and Abi. I know how nerve racking it is before each scan x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jenny, thats really awful about your friend. Very sad indeed!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks sweet xxx

I've found the perfect set for Kieran drawers I'm going to order them this week eeek xxx


----------



## sara1

Amanda- I also have the MTHFR gene (homo) as well as thyroid issues. I had 3 early losses, all between 5 and 6 weeks. I'm currently on Heparin and aspirin and have started weaning off steroids and progesterone since I reached 2nd tri. So far everything looks good and baby is just fine. Congratulations on your BFP and good luck!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen- happy you made it past the milestone. Huge hugs to your friend...

Amanda- I had 4 early mcs and the least bad mthfr which they say 40% of the population has and it's just inability to process folic acid. I was on lovenox (heparin) prednisone for the first time in first tri just to try everything (rpl testing normal). I did have a uterine septum removed but had 2 mc before and 2 mc after. 
Now I am finally going to get to have kids! 
Do you know which type of mthfr you have?
I know a girl in another forum that had 7 early mcs and homo mthfr and begged to be on lovenox and is now over 20 weeks I think? 
Here's an article that explains each and the severity of the types of it

https://www.fibromyalgia-symptoms.org/forums/fibromyalgia_general_discussion/mthfr_deficiency/


Good luck with scans today abi, fili, Lexi!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Stalking for scan updates....

Jen- so sorry about your friend's baby :(


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful ur up early chick? X
Jen I hope he's not there to long its so warm right? Do you have a garden? I love sitting in mine at the mo I have my head an stomach in shade an legs in sun reading Kate McCanns book on Madeleine only just started it, what a sad story. X

Fili what times ur scan Hun? X


----------



## Abi 2012

Just to let u know all is well had my scan will upload a picky later xxx


----------



## daviess3

Yay Abi first of the good scan news congrats Hun can't wait for pics well done xcx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay, Abi! Can't wait for the pic!


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Abi, that must be a relief for you

I'm feeling nervous for fili, she will be there now waiting for her scan. I really hope everything is ok for her

Lexi any news from you yet?

Afm, feeling tired which is a good sign, :holly: feeling full, no ms kicking in yet but its still early days for me i suppose.

This PAL lark is so nerve racking, not confident this is my rainbow but time will tell, i could well surprise myself! Thats wishful thinking i think


----------



## Amos2009

Fili... Sending massive baby dust right now
Abi- congrats on a good scan. Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Abi! Pics, pics!

I hope all is well Fili and Lexi. 

Melfy, welcome to the thread and congrats. May your stay here be for 9 months. 

Amanda, welcome to you too. I think there are a lot of success stories with MTHFR and heparin. I hope you are one of them. And lovely name, chick. It's my name too!!

Hope do you have a scan scheduled? I hope this is your rainbow baby too. 

Happy 9 weeks Mrs M. I know this is a hard week for you. :hugs:

Jen, I'm so glad you made it past your critical week. Your friend is in my thoughts. I'm so sad to hear her news. 

Sara, you sound like you are in such a good place. It must be nice to have your family there. Enjoy every second. 

Davies, sounds like you figured out a trick for your heartburn. I can't wait to see all the hair on your baby's head!

Hopeful, do you realize you are next in line on this thread to give birth? Then Davies, Croy and me will be close behind! I can't believe how close we're getting! It's going to be all if you soon enough. I started this thread when I was exactly 6 weeks pregnant in December! 

Not remembering what else I read. I'll update about me later. xoxo


----------



## daviess3

That's scary heart!! Really scary!! Do any of u ladies get a constant need to pee? I defo don't have urine infection but everytime I stand up now I need we'd stomach gets tight an feel the need to pee so I go! Within mins need tk go again! X


----------



## heart tree

Davies I feel like I can always pee. All the water I'm drinking doesn't help matters. I hate being too far away from home because I get scared there won't be a toilet!

You are going to see your baby tomorrow! Are you excited?


----------



## Hope39

Hi Heart

Yes i do have a scan scheduled, its next week one day, i will surprise you all when i have had it!

I dont want to discuss what day it is as yet as it will make me think about it too much, i've already decided that there is a big possibility i wont see a heartbeat.

When i went for a scan last time i thought i was 7 weeks and i measured 5w6d but as i ovulated on day 21 that month then it worked out right. I also saw a heartbeat. I then started ovulating around day 17 or 18 recently but this month i dont know when i ovulated as i wasnt testing so i have come to the conclusing i may not see a heartbeat as i will be just over 6 weeks but due to late ovulation i think they will measure me at 5w and a few days. I think if i get my heart not set on seeing one then i will not stress about it till the next scan which i am hoping will be a week later (all my babies die at 6w) if not they will scan 2 weeks later

Ooh its making nervous discussing it so thats the end of this conversation, lol

I cant believe you dont have that long left, exciting stuff.

xx


----------



## daviess3

I can't wait! But hubby's prob not going to b able to come!!!! So bit gutted about that, think that's my problem to but can't help but drink lots of water I don't function without it now! I'm just hoping that alls well with growth scan x


----------



## heart tree

Hope I totally understand. Pip never told us when her scans were. It can feel like too much pressure. I'm glad you are protecting your boundaries. We'll stop talking about it now!

Davies, my hubby only came to my 12 week and one other scan. The babies are so big now that it is harder to see the whole baby. You just see parts like the spine or hand. But I know you'll just love it and I'm sure bubs has grown appropriately. I hope you get pics.


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks heart makes me feel better to no ur hubs hasnt always gone! I just dont feel brave without him! Think I'm feeling sorry for myself lately lol! Or waiting for bad news it's wierd but the closer we get the scarier it gets! Lol.x


----------



## hopeful23456

Stalking for updates!

Davies- wasn't up too early...I was picturing your baby with really long hair! Have fun at your scan, like heart said, they are so big now! I pee all the time, about every 2 hours and sometimes more. 

Heart- its only 6 weeks from wed, I wish everything was all ready! Need to get closet organizers and pack bag, buy some more things. Do you have any nursery pics? Tim put together the crib yet?
Round2 could be next though? Who I see is on here now!! Hi round! We don't hear a lot from you! Can't see ur ticker though. I see you pips thread sometimes? Though you used to be on here?


----------



## hopeful23456

Check out fili journal!


----------



## heart tree

You are right Hopeful, Rounders is next. I'm just going by the people who are really active on this thread. There are lots who pop in and out and I haven't been able to keep track of everyone on the front page. But if you want to give Round the honors of being next, we can definitely do that! :thumbup:

But that means you are right after her! No denying it. You can't escape it. :haha:

Davies I still get scared too, but it's going to be great!


----------



## Embo78

Go to fili's journal :wohoo: :wohoo: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Embo78

Great news Abi! Can't wait to see pics.

You beat me to it hopeful :dohh: I'm just a little bit excited!!!! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Has anyone got a decent headache remedy? I've been getting moderate to severe headaches about every 2 or 3 days, and NOTHING is helping. I broke down and took some paracetamol but it didn't do squat. Hubby has been giving me face and head acupressure massages in the evening which are great but they keep coming back.


----------



## sara1

Major congratulations to Abi and Fili!!! Can't wait to see pics! Any news Lexi?


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol heart- cant believe I'm next on here as a active member... Won't believe that until I guess I'm at the hospital? ;)

Sara- I had some bad headaches too, just suffered thru and it sucked! Hopefully someone has some remedy..


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I have been stalking for a while since joining the recurrent miscarriage thread in march so I know a few. 

My story is I have one dd who is 4 years old and have had three missed miscarriages trying for number two my last was at the end of march. I am tentatively here having just got a bfp at 10 dpo.


----------



## Embo78

Congrats debzie :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Debzie, congrats and welcome. I've seen you on the RMC thread. I mostly stalk there now. I hope you stay with us for the next 9 months. I know being on this thread in the beginning can be difficult but I hope in time you'll feel more at ease being here. 

Sara I didn't have many headaches and just suffered through the ones I had. I know Croy had them pretty bad though. I can't remember what she did. 

I was stalking Fili like a bird of prey in her jouenal I was the bird, she was the prey. I'm so happy and relieved.


----------



## debzie

Thanks embo and heart tree.


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome and congrats debzie! This is a great place for you as there are other new bfps and some further along and we have all been through the same shit. Ive seen you on rmc thread too (I'm another stalker)


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies just had a quick skim though to check on abi and fili, will have to read back properly in a bit!

Congratulations to both of you! :happydance: :thumbup:

Look like we have got 3 out of 3 today, i can hardly believe it, the epu lady kept asking if i was ok, i think i was just so shocked and relieved!

Bubs measured 9+3, had grown loads from the tiny blob i saw a couple of weeks ago! Next scan 3 weeks today.


----------



## sticky_wishes

So my left boob has been sore under the prod test for the last 3 days. Now in the last half an hour it's not sore when prodded. :cry: Literally petrified. Just want to go to bed and wake up with sore bb's :cry: :cry: I'm still having stretchy/mild cramps and nausea. Do you think this is a bad sign? Friday will not come quick enough :cry:


----------



## lexi374

Sticky mine have been coming and going constantly, and so far so good. All my symptoms completely disappeared from 6+0 - 6+4 and i freaked out but they came back and all was ok, i havent had sore boobs for a couple of days now. :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks Lexi :hugs: that makes me feel a bit better.

I'm driving myself insane. I have absolutely no confidence in my body. Y does it not work?!?! I had such a positive day yesterday. I need Friday to come around quickly :cry:

I keep having horrible thoughts that there is going to be nothing there on the u/s. Just nothing. This is making me worry more :cry:


----------



## Abi 2012

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0761.jpg


^^^^^ scan pick of 9 weeks 6 days :) measured a day ahead so my new milestone day is a tuesday :D baby was a wriggler and s/he was waving at us in the scan if you look carefully at the pic u will see his/her hand lol :) very happy 


fili and lexi congrats on ur great scans :D xxx

hi everyone else xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Lexi!!!!

Sticky- I know it's scary, but just know the symptoms come and go, totally normal! :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Yay lexi :) :) Three positive scans on the thread whoop. I'm so happy for you girls :)

Fili I'm so glad we're finally celebrating a happy scan for you. We missed out on that when we were scan buddies but I knew we'd be celebrating your forever baby very soon and look!! Here we are :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## heart tree

Lexi that's awesome news! I love a day of good scans! Well done to all 3 of you!

Abi, I see that cute little baby looking at us. I'm waving right back. :hi:

Sticky, all of us have symptoms that come and go at this phase. Fili is 6+5 and has gone through this over and over recently. It doesn't mean anything is wrong. I know it's hard to believe, but it truly isn't a sign of anything. Hang in there hon. Friday will be here soon enough.


----------



## sara1

Lexi- Congratulations on your scan!!

Debzie- Great to see you in here!! Congrats on your BFP and good luck! 

Sticky- In the beginning my symptoms came and went like the wind... I even paid to have an extra set of betas done because I was convinced it was over. It's hard as hell not to stress about it, but it's just PAL normal. 

Such a good day on here today. I love it! Any pictures from you happy scan ladies?


----------



## sara1

Great pic Abi! Baby really does seem to be waving :hi:


----------



## Embo78

I agree, symptoms can be comforting but in no way indicate a problem. My friend on here had her 12 week scan last week and was put forward 4 days. She hasn't had one single symptom. Not even sore boobs!!

I had more symptoms when I was pregnant with my three angel babies.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks everyone :hugs: had a good cry with my husband. He said everything will be ok. Friday isn't too long and this time is much different than the first 3. His and your words fill me with some hope. Crying isn't helping anyone is it! I'm not sure how I will ever enjoy pregnancy though my worrying, I hope I learn to relax.

Congrats on the scans ladies. You all fill me with hope xx


----------



## Embo78

Lovely pic Abi. Such a cutie already :) :)


----------



## daviess3

Yay for fili an now lexi congrats hun 3/3 perfect day congrats girls such a lovely feeling xx


----------



## Abi 2012

haha well s/he must take after me then... :)


----------



## heart tree

Sticky, crying does help in my opinion. It releases stress. You have every right to cry. You have been through so much heartache. This part of pregnancy is so worrisome. It does get easier, but it never gets completely carefree for ladies like us. I never imagined being able to relax, but there are some days now where I don't worry at all. I'm amazed at my capacity to do that. But other days consume me with worry still. You just need to get through each day and try not to think to much into the future. We're holding your hand and we are a shoulder for you to cry on.


----------



## heart tree

daviess3 said:


> Yay for fili an now lexi congrats hun 3/3 perfect day congrats girls such a lovely feeling xx

You're up next babe! And it's been a long time coming! Can't wait for your report tomorrow.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thank you heart. That really does help me. I admire all of you, and your courage. Hopefully one day in the not too distant future I can sit, relax and enjoy this pregnancy. That would be amazing :hugs: x


----------



## Embo78

If you find that secret sticky let me know!! I still can't fully relax!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay yay yay!!! Three yays for three great scans! Congrats Fili Lexi and Abi! I'm thrilled for you all.


----------



## LeeC

Hi all. 
AF showed up today, so I am now officially on a break from TTC, I feel so exhausted by all of this. It feels like a never ending nightmare right now.
I'm going to make an appt with my new gp to see if assisted conception is an option but not holding my breath.
Have a follow up appt with Shehata in July so til then I guess I just need to try and get on with my life which is gonna be really hard.
Had a good cry earlier and hoping I'll feel better when this PMT passes.
Hope you are all keeping well and will be reading all your updates.
xxx


----------



## puppycat

Sorry to hear AF arrived Lee :(


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much everyone, I am just still in shock! It hasn't sunk in yet! Funnily enough I had a giggle when I first saw the scan machine - girls it was a PORTBALE Laptop with a probe - no bigger than a laptop! I was thinking about all you parl girls who are less than 12 weeks and how you would probably try and smuggle it home - I want one right now to check again!! Because it was a portable machine - dr s is only at Harley St on a Monday he is usually based in Epsom - he has to email me the photos. Lambs and Pip Louise was there too, his midwife, she's lovely isn't she? I've never met her before.
So I couldnt look at the picture at all :nope: even when he said the baby was fine I didn't look. When he turned up the heart rate I almost put my fingers in my ears. It was like I had preprogrammed myself to completely check out of reality. Hubby saw baby loads but I didn't - feel a bit silly for doing that now but oh well I'll probably see more at 8 weeks amyway. So I am going to make it to the 8 week drip for the first time ever.I CANNOT imagine being 8 weeks but I guess it's going to happen! The heart rate sounded really fast and he said it was a brilliant one at 140 :cloud9: 

Thanks so much for all your support girls, I really couldnt have survived without you all. I'm looking for a job tomorrow.... But I will still be regularly posting on here but most likely more in the evenings once i am working again. xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Abi and lexi so glad you got good news too, bet you're over the moon today with the development you saw! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Omg sticky I was just like this, this morning and all day yesterday, have a read back here and in my journal where I have bitterly complained about my boobs being less sore. They felt completely non pregnant yesterday and I resigned myself to a bad scan. The cramps are a good sign Hun it's baby growing as dr s told me today :hugs::hugs: it is so stressful I know xx




sticky_wishes said:


> So my left boob has been sore under the prod test for the last 3 days. Now in the last half an hour it's not sore when prodded. :cry: Literally petrified. Just want to go to bed and wake up with sore bb's :cry: :cry: I'm still having stretchy/mild cramps and nausea. Do you think this is a bad sign? Friday will not come quick enough :cry:


----------



## cazi77

Congrats to lexi, abi and fili so pleased for all of you. Congrats and welcome debzie so nice to see you here xx


----------



## filipenko32

Lee sending you massive massive hugs seeing as you have to see that bloody witch again. :hug: xxxxx ps this pregnancy was assisted conception too xx


----------



## heart tree

Lee, I'm so sorry babe. You deserve a good cry. I hope IUI might be an option for you. A lot of us fertile ladies have had success with it. Even those of us with one tube. 

Fili, you'll have plenty of time to see your babe on the screen. I'm so excited for you. 140 is really fast for your gestation. I'm thinking it's Meanie and that it's a girl! I can't believe you are looking for a job now. That's the last thing I'd want to do while pregnant. I hope you feel a little less anxious now.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry lee. Hope you have a nice break from ttc and come back stronger than ever for your forever baby :hugs:

Amos, you ok? Haven't seen you around


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I 'know' I am having a boy! I can just feel it!! You can add blue next to my name in fact! :rofl: i'm calling it memo as I dont know which one took! That's a pretty neutral name isn't it!


----------



## filipenko32

Maybe I should write it as me-mo otherwise it sounds like 'memo' note taking!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, I'm still a little under the weather with this damn cold, but I just had to pop in and say congrats on all the loevly scans today!!! God knows after what we've all been through, we deserve these rainbow babies! I will get fully caught up later. :hugs: to you all!


----------



## filipenko32

I'll rename my journal 'finding me-mo' :rofl:!!!


----------



## Embo78

I love the nickname Fili. Me-mo :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Em, I'm here....have had a completely lazy weekend and it's a good thing. I've felt like crap pretty much the whole time. AND I LOVE IT. Nausea almost all day and night, but definitely at night. And I get a bad headache every night around the same time. That part is weird, but I'll take it. Had some weird feelings today in my tummy so I hope it's Tweetie getting more settled in for the ride. 

So happy again for the 3 scans today. 

Still gutted for my girl Lee though. :(


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- love Finding Me-Mo!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm so sorry Lee. I hope they help you out. 
I'm having lots of pulling crampy feelings tonight. I hope it's just stretching. Is it normal at 9 weeks?
Fili I love Me-mo! I'm equally convinced my bean is a girl.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg the doc and midwife told me today to expect those in the first tri along with 'twinges/dull aches/stitches' but I've only had dull aches so far.


----------



## melfy77

Hello!!

So I called the nurse today, and my blood tests results are back:happydance: well most of them. My progesterone is good, so I am relieved. But my thrombophilia panel is not normal. My homocysteine level is too high. She couldn't tell me exactly what it is, but I'm pretty sure it's MTHFR because she told me to take 5mg folic acid everyday along with 81 mg aspirin. But I will try to call again tomorrow to ask about lovenox or heparin, but I have an early scan monday and will meet the doctor, so I will be 4w+5. For those who took or are taking blood thinners, when did you start? I think it would be early enough, but I guess I just want to easy my mind:blush:

Lee; I'm sorry:hugs:

And about the scans: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## croydongirl

Melfy - I started aspirin at my bfp which was at 11dpo. I think you should be fine. Glad the other numbers are looking good :)

So great we are 3/3 with the scans congrats to all of you ladies. You are the next generation of PARL success!!!! So happy for you!

Posted another bump pic on the blog.
https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/05/memoriall-day-weekend.html
Hubs and I got back from a fun night away at a hotel. Stopped to get the crib mattress on the way home and hubs is back painting the nursery now while watching the baseball. Hoping you have had a relaxing memorial day weekend.


----------



## hopeful23456

Melfy- ask about and google neevo dha and metanx. Mthfr is inability to process folic acid and these 2 , taken together, give you 4 mg l- methylfolate which is the metabolized form of folic acid which bypasses the mthfr mutation. neevo dha also claims to lower homocysteine levels. I take both of these but have normal homocysteine level. The more harmful kinds of mthfr are also clotting disorders too. 
My dr/re had me take 4 mg folic acid and I asked for prescription for neevo dha and metanx and she gave it to me so i replaced the regular folic acid for those...I read about them in another forum.


----------



## hopeful23456

Cute bump pic Croy! Can't wait to see the nursery!

Hi Amos- glad u feel like shit! ;)


----------



## justwaiting

Fili, Lexi and Abi fabulous news from your scans, so exciting that the next round of rainbow babies are on their way!!!

Lee I'm so sorry AF showed up. I hope the break is good for you.

Back to reading!


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies sorry wasnt around much yesterday i had a very long day and was shattered :) well after my scan i was so tempted to by something baby!! but i stopped myself... instead i brought myself 2 new maxi dresses from the store i work for so they were pretty cheaap coz i get a good discount :D there beautiful :D im very excited im 10 weeks today :) and got my first midwife app too :D:D :happydance:


----------



## justwaiting

heart, just checking out the front page can you put my scan for the 20th June on there.

So much has happened in the last few days on this thread. Lots of new people welcome and congrats this is the perfect place.

hopeful I can't believe it's 6wks until you meet your babies.

afm- Got approval to cut back my hours at work until I go on mat leave, it's only an hour each day but it'll be worth it. Going to hopefully paint the babies room this weekend and buy a rug. then thats it's for baby shopping until my shower in 3 wks. Really feeling pregnant now, babies head is right on my cervix and I waddle :( but am loving every second!


----------



## justwaiting

happy 10wks abi


----------



## filipenko32

Amos I am glad you're feeling terrible! When is your next scan? 
Melfy as Hopeful says (but i couldn't get hold of the better folic acid in the UK) and the aspirin is fine I am on it and have been for months, just 75mg though. 
Debzie - welcome hun I hope you find all the support you need on here with these lovely ladies, one more lovely lady added, great! And congratulations!!!! :cloud9: xxx
Justwaiting - that's great news, that will make a big difference xx
Happy 10 weeks Abi! Love maxi dresses too! 
Croy I will look at your bump pic now :cloud9: 
Heart my due date is January 17th, I am one day less than I thought I was but this fits perfectly with the earlier trigger shot. So I'm 6.5 today! 
J


----------



## Abi 2012

ill see if i can find pics on website for u later tonight fili :)


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh thank you!


----------



## bumpyplease

didnt log on yesterday but absolutely LOVING all the good scan news. congrats lovely ladies!!! so happy for you all!

hi newbies, this is a great thread! congrats on your BFPs

hi debzie, recognise you from the october thread i think? so glad you have got your bfp again.

kellie, thats good news about cutting back on your hours, cant wait to see pics of the nursery!

afm - 20 weeks and half way thurs cant believe it! ill do a bump shot tomorrow as we are going away tomorrow night for a week on holiday to france - cant wait! prob wont be able to log on here much though so i will have SOOOOO much to catch up on when i get back!!


----------



## bumpyplease

happy milestone day hopeful and pink.

and to mrs m for yesterday as i missed that!

xx


----------



## jenny25

What is it with men Paul and I went for breakfast at a little cafe after the school run and it's next a car wash place well 2 women standing waiting for there cars wearing vest tops and really short shorts boobs hanging out an all he bloody does is oogle at them more than once grrrrrrr


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations to Fili, Abi and Lexi. Such great news about your scans going so well x

Sara, Ive been getting bad headaches too. Last night I had a killer one and my husband had to massage my head , I try not to take paracetamol aswell but I have had to give in a couple of times.

Lee, Im absoluted gutted for you. I really hope that you do ask about assisted conception. I think that sounds like a good idea and gives you something to focus on. Try to get yourself strong again whilst you have the time out from all of this crap and get an action plan in place. Take care x

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well!


----------



## melfy77

filipenko: same here in Canada, i don't think they have it:growlmad: i will still ask about it today though, just because my little 120 pills won't last long:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha melfy! 
Bumps have a good time in France! 
Girls is it ok to have a pedicure? Trying to sign up with supply teaching agencies at the mo, might be sent all over London at the drop of a hat it's only primary school though, I don't know what the US equivalent is for primary school. Couldnt imagine teaching anyone older than 12! It's good money for the day though so I will do it! Gotta catch up on my lost earnings to buy baby things!!! And now we can buy a nice new car because we don't have to be careful in case of ivf!! Davies did you get a car? 
Jen you need the diet coke man to appear when that happens so you can get your own back haha!


----------



## bumpyplease

yay what car you getting sweet?
we just bought a new bmw 3 series 3 weeks ago and i lurrrvvve it!

still on a high about the great scans yesterday ladies!
x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili I think it's ok to get a pedicure as long as the salon you use is largish and well ventilated. I worry about the fumes in the little nail bars that use loads of acetone all the time but a nice pedicure and a small amount of polish will do no harm at all. 
Jen that post made me laugh. 
Bumpy have a great trip!


----------



## jenny25

Lol all I can say atleast my tan and boobs are real ha sorry was pretty cranky this morning I wasn't sleeping great the dog annoyed me lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm getting lots of headaches today and yesterday. It's worrying me cos I got headaches and insomnia just before by last mc. I'm trying to keep hydrated and just putting it down to too much sun yesterday.


----------



## debzie

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Loving all the positivity. Congrats on the scans yesterday. 

Bumpy yeah my last pregnancy I was due in October I can remember you from the pal thread. Glad all.is well with you. 

I'm only 11 dpo today so still feeling a fraud for being here yet if you know what I mean. Only muffled so far is lower back pain and abdominal cramps. Had this with my last mmcs.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Hi ladies :hi:

Lee - Im sorry the witch got you, TTC and pregnancy are not what i dreamed of as a child.

Fili - Thank you :hugs: i read your previous posts and your journal! I see we both have lots of similar symptoms and feelings! According to my lmp my due date is 17th march too, so i guess we have lots in common :winkwink:

Mrsmigs - I have dull aches, stretchy, pulling pains. I didnt have these for my 3 miscarriages, so im taking this as a good sign :hugs: Im also not sleeping well, i think this is due to me having crazy dreams, worrying and wake up early cos im either hot or need a wee. The UK is so hot at the moment, so this is not usual weather either.

Heart - Thanks again. Yes i had a good cry, let it all out, rambled on, then you all and my husband brought me back to earth. So i think the cry released so tension!

Amos - Glad you feel crappy :) Symptoms are often a comfort in disguise

Just - Ahhh, i cant wait to waddle :happydance:

Welcome any new people, sorry if i missed you.

AFM...So yesterday i had obviously had a distressing evening, i want to thank you all for your encouraging words! My bb's hurt again now, so i feel a little silly that i got so wound up and cried :blush: I now know symptoms come and go and vary. So thanks again ladies, your such a comfort :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Happy Milestone day Pink and Hopeful and good luck today on your scan Davies!

Mrsm-I have been plagued with headaches the past few days too hun...I think it's just the hormone changes. :hugs:

Jen- Those girls have nothing on you I am sure!!

Welcome to the new ladies- I think I forgot to say that this weekend? 

Melfy- which MTHFHR are you? Homo or hetero? I am homo which is the bad kind. I am on baby aspirin (since the beginning of time) and Lovenox (heparin) since BFP. 

Fili- you still on a high from your scan??

AFM- I am calling this morning to schedule my ultrasound. Think I am going to wait til Thursday afternoon. According to my LMP I should be 8 weeks then, but based on all the other scans 7 weeks. Unless baby decided to catch up!


----------



## hopeful23456

melfy - if you can't get metanx and neevo dha in canada that's ok...i'm about 6 hours? drive from canada - you would think they would ship some up there! ;)

amos - thurs sounds like a perfect time to get a scan!

fili - love the new ticker! it's fine to get a pedi but, the fumes might make you sick. i took my toenail polish off around 7-8 weeks? and felt light headed from the fumes of the remover, it sucked, i panicked, and was fine ;) 

jen - yeah, you have big real boobs, much better than fake flaunting!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful how big are your twins now? Are they the same size? Have they always been the same or slightly different? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah sticky we are exactly the same! I didn't quite realise we had the exact same due date :dohh: 
Amos, I'm really hoping that there is more good growth and a strong heartbeat next scan round. Xx
Im not so much on a high anymore as petrified!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Fili...if not, we will be pretty close in dates too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of January babies!


----------



## filipenko32

Amos yes we would! 
Debzie don't feel a fraud I was on this thread for 6 months or something NOT pregnant at all :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So was I :haha: then steamed in with my 9dpo bfp. I love this thread I couldn't get in quick enough. It's an ongoing, true life story with loads of happy endings. Who wouldn't want to be here!


----------



## croydongirl

Debzi - I think that those early days are sometimes when you need this thread the most. Please don't feel like a fraud at all - and please feel free to obsessively share your symptoms just like we all did :)

MrsM - I started to get headaches around 10 weeks and was worried because I never usually get them. They would be strong enough that I would have to lie in a dark room until they were over. ot fun. When I talked to my doctor she said that between about 10 and 14 weeks headaches usually peak because certain hormones peak at that point. While they are not fun, after that time they should pass. Fro those weeks I had at least one a week, sometimes 2 but I haven't had one since 13 or 14 weeks. Sorry its scary but it can be totally normal.

Amos - hoping that Thursdays scan shows a perfect, growing bean and a strong hb again :) C'mon baby!!!!

afm - I am officially experiencing third trimester fatigue and insomnia. The past few nights its taken me about 2 hours to fall asleep and then I am waking through the night but during the day at about 11am and then at 4pm and about 7pm I can barely keep my eyes open. Sometimes I have to nap, sometimes I am out or busy and I can't but then I am exhausted before bed but not able to sleep. I guess its gearing me up for baby boy's arrival but seriously I am pooped. Its 8.30am, I have been up0 for an hour, have a cup of decaf and some fruit and yogurt in my body and am ready for a nap...but I might see if a shower is more effective :) 
Hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

i had insomnia last night too croy! but when i do fall asleep, it's for 2 hours and apparently i snore super loud when i don't have a breathe right strip on! forgot to put one on the other night and dh woke me up. hope you get a nap today!

fili - my girl is 2lb 11oz and boy is 3 lb 3oz (as of last thurs). they get measured again in a month. dr thinks they will be just under 5 lbs for girl and around 5.5 lbs for boy when born. the bigger the better!

my waist is 44 in now - gotta get another bump pic on here. still no stretch marks! knock on wood!

debzi - i think this is a good place to be early on! it's such a worrisome time, hopefully we can comfort any worry you have

just bought and picked up a crib mobile for $10! got it from a mom of multiples (i'm on a classified ads list just from that group so feel better it's pretty safe ;)
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2455072


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie as croy said and you really need the support on here when you've been through mc's xxx
Mrsmigg I know! It's like a soap opera in real time! No wonder we are all addicted! I've applied for a maternity leave cover :haha: to start in September at an all boys private school aged 3-8. I doubt I'll get it as they probably want it to be for a year but they may offer me part time work if I explain what has happened. There will be 12 in a class it will be a doddle but fun too! 
Aww hopeful, I just want to cuddle your twins already, they're getting big!!!! Good that the boy is bigger, he can protect his little sister! Has he always been bigger? My husband is 6 ft 7 so i worry if we have a girl she will be too tall, that's partly why I want a boy but i would be over the moon with a little girl too!! Anything!! Just give me a baby!! :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Just got back from scan baby weighs 1786g which is about 3lb 13oz!! Already all good apart from possible urine infection x


----------



## heart tree

Fili I love the name Me-mo! And I love your new avatar! You sound so positive right now. You deserve it! I updated the front page with your new milestone day. Your husband is 6&#8217;7??? OMG! Mine is &#8220;only&#8221; 6&#8217;3&#8221; and my baby is apparently very long. You are going to have a big baby! By the way, I think the equivalent to primary school in the US is elementary school. And as far as I know, we don&#8217;t have supply teachers. We have substitute teachers. I&#8217;m assuming it&#8217;s the same thing. It&#8217;s a teacher that comes in and covers when another teacher is sick. 

Tuckie sorry you are still feeling yucky. Scan tomorrow right? Hope you start feeling better soon.

Amos, keep those crappy feelings coming! Glad you could lounge around this weekend. I like the idea of a Thursday scan. Let us know when you get it scheduled. 

Melfy, I&#8217;m glad they are looking after you. I take 5mgs of folic acid, though I have the hetero version of MTHFR which 50% of the population has. It&#8217;s not the bad kind. I don&#8217;t have a clotting disorder so I don&#8217;t take anything else. Sounds like aspirin will be a good option for you and hopefully they&#8217;ll give you another blood thinner too.

Croy your bump is super cute! I feel like you and I are the same size. I&#8217;ve had bouts of the insomnia. It&#8217;s awful. You&#8217;d think we could bank some sleep hours before the babies come. Doesn&#8217;t seem to be the case. Good thing you can take naps when you need to.

Hopeful, happy 31 weeks!!! Can&#8217;t wait for the new bump pic. Love the mobile! What a deal!

Pinky, happy milestone week. (Sorry, I can&#8217;t remember which week it is)

Kellie, I updated the front page with your scan. Happy 30 weeks! You are going to love the extra time off. I have to say, I love working part time!

Abi, pics of the maxi dresses please. I&#8217;m a fashion whore!

Bumpy, I hope you have an amazing trip. Half way there (almost)! What an amazing milestone!

Mrs M, insomnia and headaches are major 1st tri symptoms. I think everything is just fine in there. 

Debzie, you aren&#8217;t a fraud! But I know the feeling. When I went to prenatal yoga for the first time, I was 14 weeks and wasn&#8217;t showing at all. The rest of the women looked like they had beach balls under their shirts. I felt so out of place! The good thing is, none of us think you are a fraud. This thread is one that I think all of the RMC ladies aspire to join. We welcome every single one of you!

Sticky, I hope you are feeling better today. :hugs:

Jen, you should start wearing low cut shirts and see how Paul feels when all the men start ogling your big boobs!

Whew, that was a lot of catching up! My bump pic is on the front page of my journal. I took it on Sunday. 

Oops, forgot it was Tuesday. Have a conference call with work. Gotta run!


----------



## Embo78

Great news Davies. Did you get a pic?

Great bump hearty. Your belly button looks like its exploded!


----------



## filipenko32

Wow!! I love your bump heart, you look so gorgeous pregnant (and not pregnant of course!) :cloud9: will you miss your bump? xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - that mobile is adorable - and I love that you got it for such a great deal. I am all about the second hand bargains!! Happy 31 weeks!!

Davies - our babes are about the same weight. Looks like we might both have heffas!! ha ha. Sorry about the UTI, hope it clears up soon. I had one early on which was annoying more than painful.

Heart - Super cute bump!!! I think we are a similar size. I need to re measure. I know I am growing. I always get out of sync after a 3 day weekend, it takes me a while to figure out which day it is!

Ladies, have you noticed a change in movement in 3rd tri? Baby boy is moving alot but with every move my belly literally changes shape. I can tell if its an elbow or a foot or a butt causing the movement because it sticks out. I need to try and get some pictures because it looks so crazy!

I will be napping today I think.


----------



## filipenko32

That's amazing croy! I just read a post by my friend bizzy and she is saying the same thing!! Xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

pink- happy milestone day!
happy 30 weeks kellie!

davies - that is a big baby! i would guess boy? did you get any pics? it's so hard to get a good pic when they are big

fili - they were the same sizes for awhile for length but when they started measuring for weights (this is the second weight measurement) the boy is bigger. your hubby is TALL! how tall are you?


----------



## hopeful23456

croy - your baby is big too! i'm hoping mine get huge! when do we get a nursery pic with the new paint? :)


----------



## filipenko32

Davies that's lovely your baby is getting so big! No wonder you're getting bad heartburn! Hope you don't have an infection Hun :nope:
Yes he's 6 foot 7! I'm 5ft 6 so probably about average? He has to ship his clothes in from America via his American friend who lives in california - he shops for him! Nothing fits him in the uk! I'll try and find a photo of our height difference - might be a wedding one, hang on. Xx


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - you and the hubs sound like my parents, my dad is 6'3 and my mum is 5'4 so you have to stand back to get them both in a photo! ha ha

Hopeful - I will post pics when everything's put back. Hope it won't be too long...I am eager to get the little details together. We had some wall repairs to do which I wasn't aware of until last night so that's going to set us back a few days. I promise to post as soon as I can!!! I can't wait.


----------



## jenny25

Wow big baby Sarah but that's such a healthy weight xxx

Hahaha I will wiggle my boobs in front of him singing can't touch this hahahaha. Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Well here are the height comparison pics and I added the one of me and hubby because it shows his dimples and I want our child to inherit his dimples!! That was one of the first things that attracted me to him but MY chat up line to him was: Gosh you're tall! :haha: "I haven't heard that before!" he replied. Good start! We got married 3 years ago and were together 3.5 years before that. 
He never looks too freaky tall in photos but he does stand out and he's well built so that probably helps - illusion of a bit wider less tall? 

The full bridal party pic - my sister is on the far left, pregnant with her first child, my nephew Ewan. That bridesmaid dress is actually a different make of dress to all the rest, don't think you can really tell can you? I think she was about 8 months there!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, great news! Did you get pics? Your baby is the perfect size. Why do they think you have a UTI? I keep getting sharp pains in my bladder, but I think it's from the baby hitting a nerve. What symptoms do you have?

Croy, I still can't distinguish body parts, but the movements are really big. My whole belly does crazy things now. This little girl isn't so little anymore!

Em, my belly button has taken on a mind of it's own. It's completely off center and the linea nigra is also off center. I've never had a true "innie" belly button. For the most part it's been an innie, but apparently when I was a baby, it got infected and so I still have a little bit of the cord inside my innie. Weird. It's just a little piece of skin, but it's popped out a bit. 

Fili, I'm not sure if I'll miss my bump. I love feeling my baby inside of me, but truthfully, I miss my waist. I also miss being fit and active. Lately, I've been in more pain due to the bump. I'm scared what the last two months are going to do to my body. I'm trying to enjoy the bump now, as I know it's temporary.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, you are such a lovely couple. He is a tall one. Love the dimples. My hubby has dimples too and I'm really hoping my girl will get them. Dimples are a dominant trait, so odds are good! :thumbup:

You are going to have a gorgeous baby!


----------



## filipenko32

I can understand that heart, especially if you're in pain too. And also once your have princess hearty in your arms ALL the worry has gone then... Until she wants to emulate you in your 20's :haha: xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies had my first rmc appointment today (typical I know) I went in and told them I was pregnant. They said that there is no point doing blood tests as thrombin etc will all be out of wack anyway. Have been prescribed cyclogest and booked in for an early scan at 6+3 16th June. He did not advise for me to take asprin as he doesnot recommend it before 12 weeks??? Do you think I should start it anyway??? Also results from the last pregnancy showed a normal male kryotype. Chuffed with that, if you know what I mean.

Thanks for the resurrances that I am not a fraud for being here it made me cry (dam hormones).


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie I'm not sure about the aspirin and taking it now, I don't think it will do any harm to take and hopefully some good. I think I have heard of ladies taking it when they got their bfp. Maybe the other girls will know more, I'm just used to taking it everyday anyway. I know what it feels like to receive normal boy results as that happened in my third mc, it might hit you a bit later and you might grieve a bit. I was happy and devastated alternately on different days :hugs:. I'm really hoping and praying this is your sticky bean and we can be second generation bump buddies!! Xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

https://republic.co.uk/women/new-in/miso-island-maxi-dress-62713/

this is one of them the other i cant find must be an instore only item :/


----------



## Hope39

Evening Ladies - there is so much to catch up on on here today, ive been out at work all day :nope:

Big Congratulations to Fili (& Me-Mo), Abi & Lexi on your scans, hope you all feel a bit more reassured

Jen - In the 10 years that i have been with OH i have never caught him ogling another woman, i must be worth it, ha ha

Bumpy - Have a wicked hol, think i need a hol too. Thats the one rubbish thing about being self employed, you dont get paid holidays but at least i have the freedom of working whenever i want

Mrs Mig - I sometimes get headaches when in the sun too long, as long as you keep hydrated you'll be fine

Debzie - If you think you're a fraud then so am i :rofl:

Davies - Woo hoo for a good scan for you too, cant believe you are all so close to getting your rainbwo babies

Fili - Beautiful pics, you're a right little cute button arent you

Lots of Jan babies i see, me included hopefully. Anyone else due Jan apart from Amos, Fili, mrs Mig, Debzie and me? Baby boom that month!

Not much to report from me, :holly: are still mahoosive, i think i best try my dress on again that i am wearing to a wedding on monday just to double check it fits still. It was loose on the old boobs originally and i would have needed the straps but now it will probably stay up on its own as a strapless:wacko:

Oh and one of my best mates text me today.......... it says this "Please dont be mad or upset but i am pregnant, no idea how far gone i am etc"!! I dont have to much of a problem with pregnant people, just dont understand why she has told me yet, she is about 6 weeks so not even out of the danger zone. The only time i find it hard is when friend/family are due the same time as me. It happened with my sister, i announced i was pregnant and a week later she announced she was pregant and we were due days apart. I miscarried she went full term! I hope this is my sticky as i will be gutted if my mate goes to full term and i miscarry for the 4th time. There is only you girls here that know i am pregnant, i never tell anyone till i am out of the danger zone and sadly i have never been out of the danger zone. 

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Abi thanks for the dress pic, that is lovely!! I might as for it for my birthday next week. 
Oh god hope I hate that, my 'friend' did that in while I was in Vegas and she was only 8 weeks and she knew what had happened to me. Put me on such a downer as it was hurtful. :hugs: you're going to go to full term too this time anyway xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Has anyone found their lower belly getting very hard? It really feels tight tonight, hope that's normal.


----------



## Hope39

Oh fili i really hope i go full term too, like you though, not getting excited, not till the 8 week scan, i have a 6weekish scan coming up that means nothing really as i have had a 6w scan before and seen a heartbeat, then the heart stopped beating the next day so at least with the 8w scan it will be the furthest i have ever got

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah hope it's those personal hurdles we all have isn't it? For me it wasn't so much the dates just that there was always something wrong. They were always all too small / under developed for dates, one had a yolk sac that was too large too, one had a too small sac... The list goes on. That's why I am so over the moon about this one because it's all on track and the heartbeat is so strong. I am so much more confident now but I am no way sitting back and never worrying. I always said if I got to this stage I wouldn't worry anymore and just get on with it. That's why I'm trying to get my life back and a teaching job. And most exciting... When I get to 12 weeks we are going to have a party and tell everyone and hubs said I could have a Labrador puppy so our kiddy can grow up with it! :cloud9: we will both make it Hun, have a great feeling for you this time! Xxx


----------



## debzie

Fill I would love to be your bump buddy, scrap that we are going to be bump buddies. 

Hope I was the same with my second mmc scanned at 6+4 measured 5+4 but had a strong heartbeat and then when I went back at 11+4 it had stopped growing the day or day after the last scan. If everything is OK at 6+3 I still will be insisting on another scan.


----------



## Hope39

Debz I am allowed a scan at 6, 8, 10, ,12 and 14w cervix scan.

I am going to try and wangle a 7 w scan too incase it's died again as I want a d&c and it tested. They can't grow the cells if it's been dead too long. I also can't cope with a natural mc again, I lost 5 pints blood last time!!

Fingers crossed we all get to be bump buddies together xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi guys
still not caught up! I def think i have a uti need to wee every 5 mins stomach rock solid hard to even walk!! It def feels worse since leaving im going to call tom for some antibiotics! They sent my sample off to lab but i cant wait im in pain! Lots of water for me, plus my sil went into early labour triggered by uti!! Did get pic but cant see much at all will upload later x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for the headache advice everyone. I'm having another wobble now (I'm afraid there are going to be very many wobbles this week, it was always inevitable). I stood up off the sofa about an hour ago and got a twanging stitch like pain on the right side of my uterus, followed a few minutes later by shooting pains up my hoo hah. Nothing since except the usual dull ache that has started again this week. Anyone else had that at this stage?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, god help us if our girl is anything like me in my 20&#8217;s! :rofl: My lower belly definitely got hard. It&#8217;s your growing uterus. I wouldn&#8217;t worry about it. Oh and I used to tell myself, if I got to 12 weeks I wouldn&#8217;t worry. Then I would worry. Then it would be 2nd tri and I wouldn&#8217;t worry. Then I&#8217;d worry. Then it was the 3rd tri. And guess what? Still worrying! The worry just changes. 

Debzie, I took baby aspirin before my bfp and then I had a blood clot. They made me stop taking it as it can cause more bleeding. But I heard that recent research shows that taking it before a bfp can sometime interfere with implantation and cause clots. Maybe that&#8217;s what happened with me. But taking it after a bfp has been shown to be very beneficial to a lot of ladies. It&#8217;s also been beneficial to women taking it before a bfp. I don&#8217;t want to tell you to take it or not, but it seems to me that if you are going to take it, you should start now rather than wait until 12 weeks. But then again, I&#8217;m not a doctor. I added your scan date to the front page. 

Abi that dress is gorgeous. I wish I could see the other one too!

Hope, I&#8217;ll never understand people who announce their pregnancies so early. Though I did it with my first. I was so naïve. I&#8217;ve never made that mistake again. I hope you make it out of the danger zone this time. 

Davies, I hope you get this UTI sorted quickly! I bought some strips to test for a UTI. They are the same as POAS. I kind of love them as I can POAS again! :rofl: Luckily no UTI!


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M, I wonder if it could be round ligament pain? Did the stitch feel like it was inside your uterus or off to the side of it? I didn't have shooting pains in my vagina that early, but I've definitely had them later in my pregnancy. They suck! But they haven't been harmful to the baby.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart, it felt like it was off to the side I think. I don't really know what round ligament pain is. 
Fili compared to her friends my Edie is very tall. Mark is 6 foot 2 and I am 5 foot 8 so both fairly tall. She is already starting to lose the baby chubbiness and is starting to look tall and slender, I hope she isn't going to be massively tall for her sake but she is definitely a lot taller than children her age, even boys. I just think she is going to be tall and beautiful like a catwalk model! 
Davies I hope the uti clears up soon.


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day Pink, Hopeful and Kellie

Sounds like you had a great scan Davies! Any pics!

Fili- I know you said you're sure your having a boy, but my instincts have got little me-mo firmly in team pink. Your wedding pictures are adorable. Also I love your new avatar... I think I've seen that film a dozen times... never fails to bring a smile to my face.

Debzie- You're not a fraud honey... I joined right when I got my bfp too... it's the early days when we need the most support anyway, and there's such a good vibe on this thread that it's hard to stay away. We're all here for you!

MisMig- Sounds to me like you had your first encounter with lightning crotch! Totally normal! Also, I've had some killer headaches lately, really quite debilitating, but my dr said they're perfectly normal and to just ride them out ... they should go away at some point in 2nd tri.

I know I read tons more, sorry to all I've missed, but my preggo brain is like sieve!

afm- I had a really good day physically, only very mild nausea/fatigue, and no headache. I keep feeling as if I'm about to turn a corner symptom wise and all the nasty stuff is about to finally go away. I've been given the all clear to start mild exercise again, so I'm off to the pool tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd forgotten about the hilarious phenomena of lightening crotch :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Oh, don't get me started on lightening crotch! Luckily, I haven't had it in a while. NOT PLEASANT!

Mrs M, the round ligaments support the uterus. Think of them as ligaments that curve around the uterus to hold it in place. They are on either side of the uterus. If you had to trace them outside of your body, they would run from one side of your pubic bone up to the hip bone. They are close to the ovaries, so sometimes it can feel like ovary pain. They can be a dull ache or a sharp pain, and are usually on one side. 

Sara, that's awesome that you can start exercising again. Enjoy every second of it. That's what I miss most about my non-pregnancy days. I agree, I think me-mo is a girl. I'm sticking to my guns on this one. I also think Davies is having a girl.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg! Dr s's midwife specifically mentioned to expect stitch pain yesterday!!!!! my sister told me to expect it! I'm waiting for it, I'm jealous!!!!! It's a great sign, you're going to be one happy lady after your scan! Xxxx

I feel very Ill now. :sick: and I feel like I'm going to get my period and I feel flu coming on.... Urghhh feel horrid.... And I'm sooooo happy I do!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Nooo I'm having a boy :hissy: :haha: I'll prove you all wrong! :haha: I think it's much more fun to dress a girl though... Not sure which I'd prefer anymore now!

Sara glad you're feeling better and can exercise again, I love swimming. I was going to go tonight but felt too flu-y for want of a better description.


----------



## puppycat

Fili if you sneeze lying down I bet you get that stitch and you won't want it again :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

the other dress i just found for u lol 

https://republic.co.uk/women/new-in/miso-floral-maxi-dress-62708/

:)


----------



## filipenko32

Love it! Thanks Abi! A bump would look good in that too. 

Girls I'm a bit worried as I really feel like I'm coming down with flu or something. Like it's a weak horrible I'll feeling all over my body, no cold or anything, is that normal? My boobs really hurt too adding to the general weak feeling. Just wondering how normal this is!?


----------



## heart tree

Fili, people kept telling me I was having a boy and I didn't like it! :haha: I hope you prove us wrong! But you are going to love whatever you get. Glad you feel sick!

Oh and that stitch really hurts sneezing, especially if you are all stretched out. I have to curl up in a ball now when I sneeze!

Pretty dress Abi. I love maxi dresses!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'd forgotten about the hilarious phenomena of lightening crotch :haha:


:rofl: Just 'got' this! Bit slow tonight! Well always lol!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, my girlfriend thought she had the flu and sent her husband out to get flu medicine. Then she realized she was late and told him to also get a pregnancy test. That flu turned into a little girl who is now 5 years old! It's really common to get sick during pregnancy. Our immune systems are much weaker. It won't hurt the baby at all. They take everything they can from us including our immunity. You'll feel miserable but the baby won't notice a thing. Of course you should keep an eye on your temperature. If you are running a fever, you'll want to call your doctor. Otherwise, stay hydrated and rested and you should be fine.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Fili i thought i had the flu! Then i realised i was pregnant lol. Alot of ppl complain of feeling under the weather in early stages.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

My sofa came today.... Izzy doesnt think its big enough... 


https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/428537_10150883342974121_2034928652_n1.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hearty and tracie, :hugs: I will monitor my temp too. 
Tracie look at izzy on there!!!!!! Sooooo cute!!! :cloud9: she is gorgeous!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, you just thanked yourself! :rofl: Preggo brain is a really good symptom!

Tracie, she looks adorable on the couch! I don't think she'll outgrow it any time soon!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

neither do i lol. she looks like a little dolly. struggling with her teeth atm again. Nothing but trouble.


----------



## filipenko32

Lol heart :rofl: :rofl: I am feeling sooo Ill now I can't think straight, and I'm so addicted to chatting to my lovely friends on here I'm still posting instead of going to bed!! :dohh::dohh: funny though made me lol! Xxx

She does look adorable and no she has a looooonnnnnnngggg way to go before she outgrows a sofa like that! 




heart tree said:


> Fili, you just thanked yourself! :rofl: Preggo brain is a really good symptom!
> 
> Tracie, she looks adorable on the couch! I don't think she'll outgrow it any time soon!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

even i havent outgrown it i can lay down on it flat and only just touch the end lol and im 5ft8!! That isnt including the arms either!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tracie she is gorgeous! Fab dress Abi. Fili I hope the flu goes soon. Heart, everyone kept telling me I was having a boy as well. Most people were convinced! 
Davies I think you are having a boy...
I don't feel pregnant tonight. Not tired enough. Wish I could stop scaring myself!!


----------



## croydongirl

Tracie - Love the couch, and especially your little model!! She's adorable. 

MrsM -I hope you can find some peace, and wake up with big symptoms to reassure you. 

Fili - I KNEW that I was having a boy from the beginning. If anyone had asked what I would have chosen first I probably would have said girl, but once I got pregnant I just knew it was a boy and fell in love with out little man. It was nice to hear the sonographer tell us for sure, but I didn't really need to hear it. Hubby on the other hand wanted to see the goods before he was convinced. If we decide to try again and are ever blessed with a second pregnancy I don't think I want to find out. Hubs got his way this time so maybe I'll get my way this time :)


My garden is giving me SO much rhubarb. I have another crumble in the oven to take to friends for tonight. Love it!!! Only 2 more weeks of school ladies. Thanks for bearing with me as I moan about homework and finals but I will be so glad to be done :)


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies.

Thought i'd join in your symptom talk!

Last night i had some pretty painful BH contractions in bed. Jeez it made me nauseous it was so painful. Don't remember having those with Laura :( every time i got one the baby would go nuts which didn't help!

This morning i've woken with bad boob pain. Really bad!


----------



## Abi 2012

fili just realised u live in london haha we dont live to far from eachother :) maybe we can meet up at some point lol


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxx 

Such a lovely day of too the Antenatal clinic soon too see the diabetic nurse can't wait x


----------



## daviess3

Enjoy Jen! Lol! X morning ladies I defo needed a good nights sleep! Was very tired ok still got urine infection how long do I wait for a call to confirm an give me antibiotics? X


----------



## justwaiting

Fili everytime I have been preggo I have gotten an illness of some sort in the initial weeks it's a good sign your immune system is making way for baby!

Pups i get boob pain more now too, reminds me I'm gonna have to try use these babies soon!!! r urs leaking yet? Mine don't leak but if I give them a little squeeze and stuff comes out.

davies i don't know how ur health system works but would be calling to get those antibiotics.


----------



## annalee2003

Hi ladies!

Figured I'd pop in and introduce myself here after having gone through my second miscarriage just last month and happily (nervously?) finding out that I am pregnant again just 7 weeks after that miscarriage. 

DH and I have been TTC for about 9 months now, ever since he got back from deployment at the end of last July. We've had two unsuccessful attempts, unfortunately. First was November '11 at 9 weeks and second was just last month at the beginning of April at 5 weeks. So really, really hoping this one finally sticks!

I got a confirmation via blood test last week and I have my first real appointment today around noon. I'm a bundle of emotions and don't quite know what to think! But overall Im trying to be optimistic about this one, even though a big part of me is still a bit skeptical.

So that's about it. Been on this site for a while now and I keep coming and going, but I always eventually come back at some point. :)


----------



## sticky_wishes

Welcome Annalee :hi: Ive only recently joined this thread, and have to say these ladies are so helpful and comforting, so you have chosen a great place to be :hugs: I am sorry for your losses. FX these are our sticky beans :)

Hope39 - January babies....ME!!!!!!!! According to lmp it should be 17th Jan. :yipee:

Fili - I have had a cold for 3 WEEKS now! Its crazy. I got a cold, i then felt better a week later, and woke up the next day with a new cold :( Yay! I like to think my immune system is a bit slow cos the bean is taking all my energy from it :happydance: So i like to think its a good sign... Love the name me-mo :)

Davies-Sorry bout your UTI, they are sooooo painful, so cant imagine what its like preggers too! Hope you get sorted quickly! Cant wait to see some scan pics.

Heart-Im feeling much better. I need to try and embrace this pregnancy, i cant stop the bad from occuring so why beat myself up worrying?!

Croy-def put some pics on here 

Mrsmig- I got a raging headache from the sun on saturday, and i felt sick with the heat :sick:.........I also hate it when people announce early, its a silly thing to do, but when they have not lost previously then they dont understand. A friend of mine announced on facebook she was preggers with her 4th at 4.5weeks...5 weeks later she announced she was miscarrying. What an awful thing to read about. Some people dont need privacy and love to air their dirty laundry and heartbreaking events. I am much more cautious then most of my friends. ........I had a little giggle at the 'lightning crotch' :haha: :haha:

Bumpy - have a great holiday :)

Abi- love the dresses!!!

Tracie - Isabella is adorable, you must be very proud :hugs:

Jen - Good luck with the nurse

Happy milestone day people! I love all the bump pics, so keep them coming :haha:

Im feeling much better in myself after my big cry. Friday is creeping up fast. Cannot wish hard enough to see my little cupcake and that fluttering heart :hugs: In my previous losses, i never saw anything on screen, and i was bleeding before any u/s so i pray this time is different. Also i have a retrovert (tilted) uterus, which makes early scans difficult. Before i was always u/s on my tummy, but i couldnt see a thing! and im sure the u/s person couldnt either, i was paying £90 a go, so they will do anything for money. This time i have had internal u/s and i can see everything! My lining, uterus, follies, everything looks much clearer that way.

Wishing, hoping and praying lots over the next 2 days x


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! I know I have loads to catch up on! I will be reading through all I missed later. I just wanted to pop in and say hello :wave: I have a scan today and it has been 1 week since I took my last progesterone so I'm hoping everything is good! Hope everyone had a nice Memorial Day weekend (US ladies that is) and nice weekend wishes to all the other PAL ladies here too of course! I am finally getting over this cold :happydance: but this damn site keeps trying to give me fake virus warnings- wtf??? B&B needs to deal with these nasties on here! Anyways, I'll properly catch up later.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Ladies, want to do something fun??? My granddad was chinese, and i was researching into chinese philosophy etc last year, basically i was grasping at straws through my miscarriages, looking for some enlightened path. I found a chinese gender calendar! They have them a lot online, however, most of them are wrong and poor fakes, but ive got the one which has been quite good so far! Its fun to see what gender your babe will be according to _your age at birth_, and _month you conceived_ :) It says it is 99% correct, and has been correct on the majority of my friends!

For me....28 and April = GIRL!

Have a try :haha: https://www.webwomb.com/chinesechart.htm

Just a little bit of fun to take my mind off of worrying! x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Good luck today Tuckie :hugs: Get some pics of your babe! Im sure all will be well x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love it Sticky! That's the third Chinese gender predictor I have used and they have all come out the same!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Tuckie good luck with the scan.


----------



## tuckie27

Sticky- Mine says male...we'll see soon enough! :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Are you finding out today Tuckie?


----------



## tuckie27

I wish, but I doubt it :/ The machines at this clinic are pretty fuzzy. The one I had at the hospital's OB clinic was much fancier and clearer and that's where my Dr has referred me to go for my anatomy scan at 20 weeks...sooo long to wait!


----------



## Abi 2012

sticky_wishes said:


> Ladies, want to do something fun??? My granddad was chinese, and i was researching into chinese philosophy etc last year, basically i was grasping at straws through my miscarriages, looking for some enlightened path. I found a chinese gender calendar! They have them a lot online, however, most of them are wrong and poor fakes, but ive got the one which has been quite good so far! Its fun to see what gender your babe will be according to _your age at birth_, and _month you conceived_ :) It says it is 99% correct, and has been correct on the majority of my friends!
> 
> For me....28 and April = GIRL!
> 
> Have a try :haha: https://www.webwomb.com/chinesechart.htm
> 
> Just a little bit of fun to take my mind off of worrying! x

for me 24 and march = GIRL!! we shall see lol


----------



## sticky_wishes

It will be interesting to see if its true :haha: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've tried it for my previous pregnancies as well!
My first pregnancy said girl, and that girl is fast asleep upstairs. My first mc also said girl, I thought that one was a boy but never had any strong feelings. My second loss I was convinced was a boy, and he would have been Abraham (although I have dreamt a few times of a baby boy and he has been called Leo) and it came out as boy as well.


----------



## hopeful23456

tuckie- have fun at scan and hoping you get pics! i get that stupid virus pop up too, and i'm at work! so the first time i sent a screen shot to IT and they said it was fake...

sticky - alot of us have retroverted uteruses on here (I do)! i do think it messes with implantation..even though dr's say it doesn't

puppy - those bh sound painful! i don't ever want them

davies- hope that uti clears up! here they have a pill you can buy in the store to help with the pain, it makes your pee orange/red though and looks freaky. 

abi- i love those dresses too! i'm having trouble finding anything to wear...

hi mrsm!

happy milestone day girls!


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day: 

Abi 2012
Embo78
Jenny25
Justwaiting

Have wonderful scans Tuckie and Puppy. Bring on the pics!!!

That chart says boy for me, but I'm pretty sure the doctors were spot on with mu girl prediction- unless I've got a seriously shy boy in there! How does it work with twins Hopeful?? :haha:

Got another headache today, so I'm going to try to avoid the computer some... hope everyone's well!


----------



## heart tree

Well it says male for me but so far my scans at 17+5, 20, 22, 24, and 28 weeks have all been girl. I make them look every time and it's pretty obvious. I'll be gutted if she comes out a boy at this point! I'm so used to her being a girl! The machines are very clear where I go too. 

Tuckie good luck on your scan! Glad the cold is going away. 

Annalee welcome! I hope this thread will be your new home and that you have your sticky one in there!

Hi everyone else! Just woke up. Is it me or is this week dragging?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart for me it's dragging like a total bitch :-(


----------



## heart tree

We even had a long weekend here! You think it oukd be going by faster. 

I did a different Chinese gender prediction before I knew what I was having and it said girl. So did the baking soda test. So did the needle trick. And my acupuncturist felt my pulse and also said it was a girl. That one actually has research to back up its accuracy. The rest are just fun but not fact based in my opinion. 

Pups BH suck, don't they? Mine haven't hurt but they don't feel great either. Hope the consultant appointment goes well. 

Jen good luck with your GD appointment.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What was your long weekend for? We have an extra long weekend here next weekend, bank holidays on Monday and Tuesday for the Queens Diamond Jubilee. We are having a street party on Sunday which will be fun, we had one last year for the Royal Wedding too.


----------



## sticky_wishes

This week couldn't go any slower! I work for my parents, and they are in Barbados so im bouncing off the walls in the office alone :( Slooooooow week. 

Haha! I'd do anything to stop worrying, little games like that keep me amused :haha:

Hopeful - yes, apparently a retrovert womb is like being left handed, its not common but not uncommon :shrug: they do say it doesnt affect fertility but does affect early scans, but you never know eh?!

So its 3.30 here, so now is when my symptoms usually come out to play, bit of heartburn after lunch (ridiculous i am getting this already), then the down hill slope of yuckiness till bed time :sleep: Im honestly enjoying every minute :wohoo: Anyone else have heartburn at 6 weeks? Seems so early. But i do suffer from heartburn when not pregnant...heinz spaghetti and tomato soup, some wines, cheese, pastry are my triggers.

Fili - No food cravings, just aversions to orange/blackcurrant/lemon squash and meat. Enjoying veggies and salad.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Mrsmigs - i have my bestfriends baby shower on saturday. Then me n DH are off to Southampton for the long weekend :) Probably going to be spending the bank holiday on the beach on the Isle of Wight, and partying in the streets on Tuesday! Go Queenie!

We went to London for the Royal wedding last year, and we went out with my sisters to a huge street party in Dalston. It was fantastic, they are such fun!!!


----------



## heart tree

Our holiday is called Memorial Day and it is to remember all of the men and women who served in the armed forces for the country. 

Celebrating the Queen sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Abi 2012

wanted a bacon sarnie for lunch today so went to a local cafe! got there ordered it, got it , and didnt want it ... made me feel sick ... but not the bacon just the bread! i ate the bacon on its own oh and cheese makes me feel sick too :/


----------



## Hope39

Sticky i actually had a bit of heartburn today after i had eaten crispbreads with cheese and onion on for lunch!!

I thought it can't be right that i am getting heartburn already as i never really get it. The only time i have had it is when i drink magners or bulmers cider

Ooh maybe its a good sign then as i definately havent had any morning sickness, i had a bit of a wave of nausea this morn but i put that down to nerves as i was just heading off to the dentist and i hate them!

Felt a bit of a fraud aswell at the dentist because last time i went i had just got pregnant so had free treatment, this time i have just got pregnant so free treatment again, i showed her my old maternity exemption card and all was good

I had free dentist treatment for 2 years now :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Gender test says boy for me, who knows!! People said boy at first now everyone thinks girl! Who nos! My mum came with me yesterday an was gutted I wouldn't let her find out lol! X

Hopeful sorry missed 31 week for u yesterday an everyone else with milestones congrats xx
Hopeful when do u go in? X


----------



## debzie

hi Ladies

With the Chinese gender prediction tests you also have to go on your Chinese maternal age, they calculate age by how many lunar phases you are from conception. So by the time you are born you are already 1 year old. You can look it up on the internet or just add 1 year onto your current age. A close friend of mine is Chinese and her father practices herbal medicine. He is the one that told me that every miscarriage effects your body like a thousand births. Little bit of (un)usefull facts lol.

Trucky good luck with the scan. 

Loving the symptoms ladies.

I have nil bar sore boobs and occasional cramps. Given most women would not know they are pregnant yet I am not expecting much.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I think you need to call for medicine. I know you can get cranberry pills which I take if I feel something like that coming on and that can help ease it. Also cut out caffeine if you can because that can irritate the infection. Hope you feel better soon :(

I did a Chinese gender things when I found out I was pregnant and it said boy - so it was right for me. 

I miss being in England for all the celebrations. I love the Royal family. No one does a street party like we do :)

Hoping for a more productive day all around. Yesterday I was having such a rough day, feeling tired and unmotivated and generally just yucky. We had fixed to go to our friends in the evening and I was taking desert, and when I talked with my friend during the day she could tell i was not doing good and she invited us to come earlier and eat with them. i almost cried I was so thankful! It was such a great night, just quiet times with people we love and their two boys (aged 8 months and 20 months- just a year apart!) 
I love to watch hubby with the boys, they love him and it always makes my heart happy to see how great he is with them. It used to make me sad when I wondered if we would ever have a baby but now I am excited, and excited for our son to have these fun older boys to grow up with!


----------



## debzie

Sorry ladies meant to ask what have I not been told about these Progesterone supositories.....side effects ect wise. Mrsmigg said I may get an irritated hoooharr and spotting. Anything else? Thanks.


----------



## heart tree

Debzie, sore boobs and nausea can be other side effects. For me it was the boobs. The nausea didn't kick in until 6 weeks and it was very intermittent. 

Croy, I feel very similar to you. It's getting harder to do things. Even going to a BBQ all day and sitting around can be exhausting. We went to one on Monday and my husband kept gravitating to the baby girls. He played with the boys too, but you could tell he was really enamored by the girls. It melted my heart. But like you, I used to hate seeing him hold babies. I would get so sad. What a difference a year can make!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I love that. I also think with Jeremy he is practicing and trying to feel confident that he can do this dad thing! I love that he is less afraid of the drool and spit up now. He will grab a burp cloth, laugh and wipe it up, or off his clothes, when he used to immediately pass the baby off in disgust! ha ha. 

Debzi - the progesterone made everything downstairs very dry. Even though there was goop from the progesterone itself, the skin was very dry so sex was uncomfortable without a lot of lube. Just FYI! I didn't have any spotting but I wonder if some of my early fatigue and other early symptoms were stronger because of the high levels in my system. They never diagnosed an issue with progesterone for me but prescribed it 200mg x 2 morning and evening because it might help.


----------



## heart tree

I kept saying Tim was a daddy in training. He didn't get grossed out until one of the girls pooped! LOL! He still has some training to do.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - that's so funny! I actually started to write something very similar but then i erased it! J still hasn't got used to the poop in anyway. He WILL hand a stinky kid over! I know he'll be an expert diaper changer soon enough, after a while poop is just poop but he might have to learn that with experience with our son when he doesn't have a choice or someone to hand him off to! :)

I am so excited for us to see our hubbies fall in love with their little ones. I know that I am almost more excited about that than anything. Only 2 months ish to go now for us :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies, I really do have sore boobs today, I too was prescribed just in case 400mg once daily.


----------



## puppycat

We're having a street party for the Jubilee on Monday! Very excited!

Consultant went well, no scan but baby seems head down now, bp 110/60, had 28wk bloods done for second time! Baby ok anyway :)


----------



## croydongirl

Pup - Glad to hear baby is doing ok :) Wish I could be celebrating good old Lizzie with you on Monday!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! Busy day today but not working yet :blush: Got up really early and felt OK just couldn't eat anything. Our internet was down this morning so I cleaned and tidied all the flat, sent out another 10 emails to schools when it went back on and then off again - annoying! Spoke to supply (substitute Hearty) agencies - so could be called up at any point now, hopefully. 
Then I went to see my 'old' best friend who has been waiting for me to be social for a year and half now. She also had her little boy in this time and I saw him too today. :cloud9: Sooo it was a lot emotional and a big step for me. Anyway she is acting like my social secretary now lol! She has organised a big reunion party, not just for me but for one of our old friends who went to live in New York, so there are 25 people coming to that and now me. I got an invitation to her wedding in July (I wasn't going to go). I am going on her hen do which is: SPA treatments in the morning, afternoon tea in a posh hotel in London, dinner then nightclub AND there's another party in 2 weeks which she has slotted me in for. Friends are ringing me up asking me to go shop / go to the cinema / meet for coffee. And I am going to an engagement party next week!!! *Overwhelmed* (and a bit scared) after not going on ANY socials for 1.5 years :shock: Anyway it was GREAT to see her and I felt normal again. I came home an hour ago, caught up with work for hubs, worried if baby's heart was still beating and then posted on here and now just going to read back. Tired now though! :sleep: xxx

Glad baby is OK Pups! I am going to a jubilee party on Monday too, it's like picnics and brass bands and fairs for the kiddies. I'm going with my sister's family and husband in Cheshire so that's a few hours drive. :wacko:

Sticky I am loving salads and vegiges too! But I cannot get enough steak / red meat etc. And marshmallow cravings are still lingering from 11dpo... 

Debzie - yay for sore boobs! Mine are still coming and going...

Mrs migg are you hanging in there? I'd bet my life on next successful scan for you next one :hugs: 

Croy and Hearty I think I enjoyed seeing my hub's face more in the scan room rather than the image. Speaking of which I haven't had my pics emailed to me yet!! :hissy: The said dr s usually does bulk downloads :trouble: I want my pics! :sulk: It was that portable scanning machine you see (that me and Clobo are going to go halves for to buy to share :rofl: And I think Hope wants in too!! :rofl:

Hope - yay for heartburn, I've had a tiny bit of it. Hope you're not still suffering really badly with it Davies :hugs: 

Abi - _that_ is definitely morning sickness! :yipee: :sick: :pizza: :yipee: :sick: :munch: :sick: :pizza:???????

Croy - that was lovely how you knew it was a boy :cloud9: ( :-$ but some lovely ladies on here think I'm having a girl :rofl: but I know this bean is a boy!!! :haha:

Any first tri girls feeling completely fatigued tired shattered?!!


----------



## lexi374

Yep fili me!! i felt exhausted week 7 and i feel exhausted again this week! Not sleeping great either which doesnt help.

Oh and MrsM ive been getting a lot of headaches too, worse in the afternoon/evening. This is the 3rd evening in a row ive had a bad headache! :growlmad:


----------



## croydongirl

Debzi - I forgot to mention that sore boobs can be progesterone side effect too.


----------



## Embo78

Awe Fili you remind me so much of myself.
Me and my best friend have recently reconnected and are working hard on getting our friendship back on track. She got pregnant the same week I lost my first baby and I just couldn't handle having her in my life. It's been so difficult for both of us but we're like family and know that the circumstances were extreme as to why we couldn't see each other for a while. 
I met her gorgeous little boy a couple of weeks ago for the very first time. It was extremely emotional but I'm so happy to have her back in my life. I feel I had to grieve the loss of my best friend as well as my babies.
We've seen each other once a week since and she's currently giving me evacuation tips!! I don't have the heart to tell her I want to keep otto in my tummy for as long as possible!!


----------



## filipenko32

Snap then em! Sounds just like me and my friend! :hugs: nice to be a bit more 'normal' again isn't it?
Lexi when does your tiredness hit? Mine is first thing in the morning for a few hours and then in the evening? How are your boobs and cramps or lack of? Xx


----------



## Embo78

It's not just my best friend but I've lost touch with most of my friends. I was just so anti social for such a long time :(
They're all coming to my baby shower though so it'll be great to see them all :)


----------



## filipenko32

Me too em! I didn't leave the house, nice to see that both of us were like that in a way... It shows a 'normal' reaction to rmc I suppose. At one point I wasn't even leaving the house for days on end :nope: so depressing to think of it. As I got closer to getting my af back I would go out with hubby again but just him and even then I would have crying fits. He was sp strong through it all tho, I wasn't. As for other friends I know just what you mean. As I read your post I just got a text message asking me to a dinner party on Friday night!!!! As long as they are serving spicy pizza with marshmallows (mmmmmmm yummy) that's what I'm craving ATM! Then Ill go lol! Xxx


----------



## debzie

I too have slowly pushed all my close friends out of my life. I have mammy friends but really need to reconnect with my friends. It seemed all the social events I was invited to I had to cancle for either being pregnant ,misscarrying or just too down to go out. Then eventually you stop getting invited. Glad you had a good day Fili.


----------



## debzie

Oh and made a boo boo with my scan date its the 18 th June not 16 th.


----------



## heart tree

I just wrote about something similar in my journal. I avoided all social events after my losses. I felt like it's all I could talk about. I really preferred being at home alone or with my hubby. I felt like that would change once I was pregnant but the party I went to on Saturday made me feel exactly the same. I couldn't wait to get out of there. I feel like I've forgotten how to socialize with people. Even though I'm noticeably pregnant and people want to talk about it with me, I get questions like "are you having a home birth?" And I feel the need to answer "no, because I'm considered high risk." I sometimes then tell them about my losses. Those losses still consume me even though this baby is growing so well inside of me. I think it's PARL normal. Sometimes I think the only people I feel like talking to are you all. I wish we all lived closer. 

Deb, I'll update the front page with your date!


----------



## filipenko32

That's true too debzie it just wasnt practical to make future plans!


----------



## filipenko32

TOTALLY understand this hearty xxxx



heart tree said:


> I just wrote about something similar in my journal. I avoided all social events after my losses. I felt like it's all I could talk about. I really preferred being at home alone or with my hubby. I felt like that would change once I was pregnant but the party I went to on Saturday made me feel exactly the same. I couldn't wait to get out of there. I feel like I've forgotten how to socialize with people. Even though I'm noticeably pregnant and people want to talk about it with me, I get questions like "are you having a home birth?" And I feel the need to answer "no, because I'm considered high risk." I sometimes then tell them about my losses. Those losses still consume me even though this baby is growing so well inside of me. I think it's PARL normal. Sometimes I think the only people I feel like talking to are you all. I wish we all lived closer.
> 
> Deb, I'll update the front page with your date!


----------



## Embo78

Heart 100000% agree!! I struggle to form decent conversations with people. It's like I've *forgotten* how to socialise and interact! I seem better when I have Gav by my side. I feel slightly more confident but Gav is a real social butterfly and could converse with anyone!!

I wish we all lived closer so we could get together and talk to each other properly and give each other real life bear hugs!!!


----------



## lexi374

filipenko32 said:


> Snap then em! Sounds just like me and my friend! :hugs: nice to be a bit more 'normal' again isn't it?
> Lexi when does your tiredness hit? Mine is first thing in the morning for a few hours and then in the evening? How are your boobs and cramps or lack of? Xx

The weekend before last i literally spent the whole weekend on the sofa while dh brought me food, i just felt absolutely exhausted, at the mo its the afternoons i think that are worst but tbh i feel tired all the time. Boobs are just a bit tender on the sides, but i have days when they are not at all, and cramps hmm... i dont think ive really had any recently. My appetite is not up to as much as it has been this week either.:hugs:


----------



## debzie

I thought that maybe it was just me. Chris is a social butterfly too and cannot understant that I would rather stop in than go out. I think I too have forgot how to be social. Yeah it would be nice if we all lived closer. Thanks ladies I feel less abnormal now for being a social recluse.


----------



## heart tree

It's part of the territory. When your life is consumed with grief, how can you socialize and put on a plastic smile and come up with topics of conversation? All I feel like doing is screaming that I'm grieving the loss of my babies! My therapist reminded me that people used to wear black for a year to visually remind people that they were in mourning. We don't have that kind of visual cue to tell people. And when you do end up telling people, they never know what to say. It's just easier to stay at home and escape into a good movie in my opinion!

Lexi your symptoms sound spot on. Don't worry hon, the second tri is so much easier (for most of us). Third tri, gets harder though!


----------



## tuckie27

The scan went well :) I can't believe how much bigger baby looks now! It was wiggling around the whole time and Dr. asked if I had sugar before the appointment but I hadn't. She tried to get a look at the private parts, but it was hard to see and baby wouldn't stop moving, she barely could get the heartbeat lol She's changing my heartburn meds because the Zantac isn't really cutting it for me. My next appt. is June 18th. It will be a physical, but we'll also check on baby again and I'm getting bloodwork done that checks for some defects (I can't remember the name of it)...anyways that will be done the next appointment as well. Here's the shot from today: (I was sorta getting a boy vibe after seeing LO today...)




Sticky- I have had heartburn this WHOLE pregnancy, I remember it as early as 6 weeks so you're not alone! 

Debzie- The progesterone gave me a yeast infection :/ that's the only thing I know came from the supps anyways. The sore boobs and such could've just been regular 1st tri symptoms since I had those with my other pregnancies when I wasn't on extra prog.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, that's great news! Love the active babies! Mine is the same way. Did you get an NT scan and bloods done? Usually they do those around 12 weeks and then you get the second set of bloods done later in the 2nd tri. Those bloods along with your 20 week scan, combined with your first set of bloods and NT scan results give a pretty accurate picture of the health of the baby. Sometimes if they detect something, women will opt for an amnio to see if there is actually something wrong. Some women opt out of all of these tests. It's really a personal decision.

Very happy for you! I'll update the front page. Lots of scans on the 18th!


----------



## tuckie27

I got the 12 week bloods but opted out of the NT scan. Because I'm 28 and the odds were super low for Downs and all that. I have to schedule the 20 week anatomy scan with the other clinic. I didn't want the amnio because of the m/c risk. I really could do without any of the tests, but I'm doing the bloods anyways. I just don't want to get freaked out over anything else with this pregnancy. They told my cousin there were problems with his baby and she came out fine...I hear stuff like that and I just think "Oh no, another thing to worry me!" I would never terminate a pregnancy either so part of just doesn't feel it's necessary. If I were older, I'd be more concerned I guess.


----------



## hopeful23456

tuckie- such a cute picture!!! congrats on a good scan! hopefully you get the heartburn fixed soon.

fili - i love your enthusiam and can't believe you are already trying to get jobs! i was totally antisocial too and it's hard because most of my friends and family live 2-3 hours away so i rarely see them anyway. my coworkers are great though, they are like my family up here. so happy to hear you are reconnecting with everyone!

i just got the evite for my babies shower, totally cried! my coworkers are throwing it for me next thursday. i will be trying not to cry the whole time, happy tears.


----------



## heart tree

I did all of the tests and would have done the CVS or amnio if I had really bad results. But luckily all of mine were really good, especially given my....ahem...advanced age! I'm so glad I didn't do any of those invasive tests. Sara is getting a new test that is supposed to be as good as CVS and amnio, but is just a blood test. 

I'm sure your baby is perfect!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks Heart :D Hopeful, that is sooo exciting!!! Can't wait to hear all about the shower!


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - so exciting!! My mum comes Monday for a visit and my MIL and sis-in law are throwing a shower the weekend shes here. I am excited but I can't believe it's here already. 

There was just a shooting in Seattle, one at a coffee shop close by. I used to live 3 houses along the street from it! My friends still live there. Praise the Lord, they are all safe but there were 2 deaths at the scene and 3 more critical at the hospital. Scary.


----------



## filipenko32

Snap Hun!!!!!! To the letter!! That could be me apart from the mild cramps which I am having just slightly on and off every day. :hugs: xx



lexi374 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Snap then em! Sounds just like me and my friend! :hugs: nice to be a bit more 'normal' again isn't it?
> Lexi when does your tiredness hit? Mine is first thing in the morning for a few hours and then in the evening? How are your boobs and cramps or lack of? Xx
> 
> The weekend before last i literally spent the whole weekend on the sofa while dh brought me food, i just felt absolutely exhausted, at the mo its the afternoons i think that are worst but tbh i feel tired all the time. Boobs are just a bit tender on the sides, but i have days when they are not at all, and cramps hmm... i dont think ive really had any recently. My appetite is not up to as much as it has been this week either.:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

Omg croy that's terrible :shock::shock: you must feel so sad and unsettled :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm exhausted and can hardly remember what I've just read. 
Tuckie congrats on a great scan! Baby looks very happy in there!
Lexi I didn't realise we were so close in dates! My cramps disappeared for a good while but yesterday and today suddenly back with a vengeance. I have had a tiny bit of heartburn on and off. 
Heart as you know I spoke in your journal about this. But I have also hidden away since my last mc. Amost all my friends were pregnant and I couldn't cope. If this pregnancy goes wrong I don't know what I'll do. I can't keep my daughter away from her friends, it's not fair. 
We have Remembrance Day over here to remember people who have served for the country, but it's not a public holiday. 
Amos how are you today? Are you having a scan tomorrow?
Fili it sounds like you have had a good day. Don't try to pack too much into your social calendar though. You are going to be exhausted making eyelashes and fingernails and things. 
I'm hanging in ok, the week is going too slow though. This week of all week the excessive CM has reared it's ugly head again. So much so that I had to change my knickers!! So I've been in knicker checking overdrive today. Those pains have been cropping up all day again too. 
Hopeful, Hope, Davies, Abi, Sticky, Pups, Bumpy, Sara, Mom, Croy, Jen, Debz, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hopeful, your baby shower, babies' showers. Hope you get double the presents!!!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lol about making the eye lasses mrs migg!! You are right, I will take that advice thanks xx
Tuckie fab scan!!! :cloud9::cloud9::yipee:


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, that's so awesome about the shower! You must be so excited! Can't wait to see all the loot you get!

Croy, I read about the shooting. I have some very good friends in Seattle. I know it's a big city, but I'm still nervous for them. I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## heart tree

I love the idea that Fili is growing eyelashes and fingernails!

Mrs M, are you getting the lightening crotch pains? They suck!

Yesterday I had really bad pain in what I can only describe as my groin, but deep inside. I was limping when I walked. I think I may have SPD. It seems to have subsided, but every time I sit up and put pressure on my pelvic bones, I can feel it when I walk. It sucks.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hearty don't like seeing you in pain :-( :hugs: :hugs: xxx

Just sent hubs out for marshmallows and chocolate - I have craved this combo since 10dpo on and off!!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I normally hate marshmallows, but lately I can't get enough of Ben & Jerry's Phish Food ice cream. It has chocolate ice cream with marshmallows, caramel and chocolate chunks in it. OMG sooooo good!
 



Attached Files:







phish_food-ice-cream-2f57wd0.gif
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Amos2009

Well, you ladies have just given me a right cry :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
I could never summarize how I felt about being anti-social and not wanting to do anything. Reading it all just made me realize it's not just me. I lost my 2 best friends because I felt they just didn't (or couldn't) understand. Since then I have been basically alone besides Mark. (I have other friends, but those were the two girls that I did everything with.) This past year when we were actively avoiding getting pregnant, I tried to break out of the funk I was in, and I sort of did, but I still haven't regained my old friends. Anyway- thanks for talking about this today when I needed it the most. 

Tuckie- beautiful picture. So glad all is well. 

Heart- :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Amos glad you found comfort in our stories too :hugs: are you still feeling crappie? 
Hearty hubs just got a phone call to get that specific ice-cream and he'd just left the shop and had to go back :rofl: going to taste it in 10 mins!! No pics only for me :rofl: got fingernails to grow! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Well done Fili, you won't be disappointed! I promise!

Amos, it's a very lonely place to be. My husband kept telling me I needed to reach out to my friends to get support, but I knew they wouldn't give me the support I needed. It's a catch 22. I'm supposed to meet up with 2 friends who just had babies this weekend. I love them, I really do. And I want to try and get close to them again. But I still feel strange. They both got pregnant immediately and had trouble free pregnancies. Now they are more "expert" than I am. It kind of irritates me. I've been at this game for years and somehow they are ahead of me, giving me advice on mommyhood. I know it shouldn't get to me, but it does. It's just a strange place to be.

I'm sorry you lost your 2 best friends. I think it's hard to maintain friendships while you are grieving. And I also think a lot of friends don't recognize the grief and don't understand how long it lasts. That's the hardest part. I wish people would just understand that you don't get over this grief quickly. Especially when you keep having loss after loss. Just as you might be starting to heal, you get kicked down again.

This is making me feel like I need a bite of Phish food.


----------



## Amos2009

Fili- no I feel pretty good actually so of course I'm feeling down about it. And of course I expect bad news at the scan tomorrow. Let's see. What else can I bitch, gripe and groan about? Oh yeah...I'm still at work. Ready to leave here and go home to eat my mint cookies and cream milkshake. Yes.


----------



## heart tree

Amos, what time is the scan tomorrow? The usual 3:30? Come on Tweety!


----------



## Amos2009

Even later- 4:00 HAHAHAHA


----------



## heart tree

That's just evil. Luckily it will only be 1pm for me! But still!!


----------



## Amos2009

I know, I know...I'm trying to not use up much of my sick time just in case I actually get to have this baby one day.


----------



## puppycat

Does sound like SPD Heart :(


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - we will be waiting forever tomorrow! 

heart - my hips hurt every time i get up, i look like an old lady walking. hope the pain gets better!

i am so grateful for having met you all online but so strange we are so spread out all over the country and world! it's like we represent each state and the UK ;) wouldn't we all have fun hanging out together. lucky you UK girls are closer to each other.
not sure whatever happened to Jaxpipe I think her name was? she lives in the same city as me but i never heard back from her.

i have a scan at 1:40 tomorrow, then will be lurking for amos.


----------



## Embo78

It does sound like the start of SPD heart. The only advice I can give is don't try to power through. If you feel it start to hurt, rest immediately.
I hope you don't get it as severe as me. I don't think you will though. This is my third pregnancy suffering with it and it definitely gets worse with subsequent pregnancies :(
With my first (Abi) I didn't get it until I was about 36 weeks :thumbup:

Amos, I'm glad you found some comfort in our stories. It's so difficult. I tried to explain my thought process to my friend and she really tried to empathise but admitted she couldn't fully sympathise as she's never suffered a loss. I love it that she acknowledges my grieving process and I hope one day we will be right back where we used to be. Like sisters really. I hope so anyway!


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys wow had a busy day followed by falling asleep at 8pm and didn't wake till nearly 11 oops so I got my test results my levels were 4.5 before the glucose and 8.7 2 hours after so basically there trying change of diet first before meds I gotta test my blood 3/4 times a day by god i hate the bloody thing I'd rather do clexaine any day how am I gonna cope with this I can't deal with it as it all feels too much for me :-( only brighter note will get scans at 28 32 36 weeks for growth I am actually pretty miserable now :-( xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Jenny- good to hear that only a change in diet may be necessary. And I am the same way about the finger prick- SO much easier to give myself shots than to do that!

One more whine for the night. Took my bra off after work and NO sore boobs. So NO nausea and NO sore boobs today. Doesn't make me feel really good about tomorrow.


----------



## heart tree

Jen GD sucks no doubt. I hope it isn't too much of a struggle. And remember, it's only for a few months. 

Amos, my symptoms ALWAYS went away the day before a scan. Without fail. It was an obnoxious pattern. And I know the same has happened to other ladies. I wonder if the stress hormones (cortisol) somehow trump the pregnancy hormones. Or if our brains just unconsciously make this happen to prepare us for bad news even though it's our own false beliefs making that happen. Whatever the reason it is no fun.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Hearty....and I know that, just hard to deal with like you all know. Now both Mark and my Mom are going with me tomorrow. No pressure or anything.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- Praying for a great scan tomorrow! I always lost my symptoms immediately following my scans, so I had to wait weeks for more reassurance. Cruel body.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Apparently my body has decided this is not going to be an easy pregnancy for me. Got my bloodwork results. My progesterone is STILL very low. 21.8 :nope: So it looks like more injections in my future. I started taking lots of fish oil to help my body produce progesterone, but so far no luck. 

My thyroid levels don't look good either. :nope: 
T3 is 230
Free T4 is .85
TSH is 3.25

So doc said I need to start on thyroid meds. :cry: Why can't my body just function properly???


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, update on my little one who fell out of the window. I took him to the doctor today to get his cast put on. The doc took x rays of both arms because the other one has been bothering him too, turns out he broke both arms!!! So now my little precious has full casts, above his elbow, on both arms. He can't even feed himself. Poor baby. :cry:


----------



## melfy77

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Oh, update on my little one who fell out of the window. I took him to the doctor today to get his cast put on. The doc took x rays of both arms because the other one has been bothering him too, turns out he broke both arms!!! So now my little precious has full casts, above his elbow, on both arms. He can't even feed himself. Poor baby. :cry:

I am so sorry for you little one:hugs: And big hugs to you and your sticky bean:hugs:

I found something very interesting today. Apparently drinking 2 cups of purple grape juice per day works as good as a low dose aspirin. Since my doc doesn't seem to want to put me on blood thinners, I think I will take ma BA and 2 cups of grape juice. I was on BA for my last pregnancy and it didn't work. I will ask him on monday though


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, your poor little guy! 

Sorry about your levels. The good news is there are meds to improve them. I've been on a thyroid med for my entire pregnancy. I keep it by my bed. It's best to take it on an empty stomach and not eat for an hour. It's also best to take it in the morning. So I take it when I first wake up and then often fall back asleep. By the time I wake up again it's time to eat breakfast. It's all for a good cause. 

Melfy, I wish your doc would give you blood thinners. But grape juice sounds like a good option! Who knew?


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- that poor kid! Hope the casts can come off soon

Amos- I think u will be fine! Stressful that dh and mom r going with u but they will see good things. The steroids are hiding the boob pain and ms too. And those things come and go anyway!

Hi heart! Forgot u were on thyroid meds. 
Melfy- I think I had read that about grape juice. Is your dr an RE? I'd he's a regular obgyn they probably rarely give out blood thinners...

Went to a baby sleeping class tonight, was ok. I like the book I have, healthy sleep habits healthy twins, he has another book called healthy sleep habits happy child too. 
Its a real sleeper. Lol

Went into that class so bitchy, kept thinking how innocent all those people are as probably never had mc before. Was just pissing me off! I know, some could have has issues. But still, odds are they are clueless. Thought about u girls and how I wish you were all in the class. 

Going to get happiest baby on the block DVD, heard it was good from many places.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls I have pregnancy insomnia!!
Mom2 sorry about your little man! :hugs: :hugs: poor little thing. At least he didn't hurt his back or neck and arms can be fixed. 
Amos as mom2 and heart say and as is documented in here and in my journal I had absolutely zero symptoms before my scan or after it in fact. I only had very mild dull cramping on the train there as I remember. It's awful when our bodies are so cruel like that :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow. I think your scan is going to be around 10pm uk time again.
Hopeful jaxpipe regularly posts on someone's journal I post on, so she's still around. Sorry your hips hurt :hugs::hugs: I think that's good advice from embo about not powering through, I think you need to be extra kind to yourself :hugs: xxx
Jen sorry you're having to have blood tests etc :hugs: it's just extra stress you don't need isn't it? Maybe you could just keep thinking you haven't got that long left really and at leas it's being monitored so it will all be worth it in the end. Big hugs 


I wish we could all have one big get together somewhere, that would be amazing!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lol about the sleeping book hopeful! :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol fili!! I get insomnia all the time!

I see pip here too! Hi pip!!!!!!! Wonder if u r up with J?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes! Hi pip :wave:


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh Jen- meant to say that sucks about gd! Hoping it gets better with just dirt changes. No sweets would be hard!


----------



## filipenko32

Last night my hubs was joking that I would be posting on here WHILE I am having a c-section! I didn't actually think that was terribly unrealistic since I was telling him my friend was listening to her iPod when her baby was born and he came out on her favourite song. It was all pain free and easy at the time she said! I am def opting for a c section!


----------



## hopeful23456

That is funny! I bet. U can give us a play by play of what is going on !


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah, "oh, baby is here now! Gotta go!" lol! Thing is, it was so funny when me and hubs were talking about this and we were having a real giggle but it might not be so far from the truth if they let you have Internet access in there I think I would!!!! :rofl: 

I had stick on nails done - you know gel acrylics yesterday and a pedicure. I hope it was safe. Sure it was! I think your nails just grow fast in pregnancy so it makes it a bit more of an expensive beauty treatment to have as you keep needing them topped up. It was a well aired salon so I couldn't really smell any fumes.


----------



## filipenko32

Pip is probably feeding and reading. :haha: she is probably 300,456,324 pages back ATM because she hasn't been on here so much since Julian was born. If I don't come on here for a day, I have an hours catching up to do!!

I'm on here so much though that my hubs asks me everyday: How are the forum peeps today? Bless him.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful do you like the name Harrison for a boy? And on a separate note some of the third tri ladies on this journal I post on are talking about their hip pain https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/864265-ok-need-place-record-journey-2-a-8.html


----------



## heart tree

Fili did you get the Phish food? My husband had a chuckle that you sent your hubby to get some. 

I'm already stressing because when I was in L&D checking for contractions, my Internet connection was spotty. How am I expected to have a baby without Internet connection?

Hopeful, my friend recommended that sleep book and got her baby sleeping through the night at 6 months. I'm going to get it. Yeah I'm on thyroid meds, but the lowest dose as my thyroid was normal to begin with. It's more of a precaution.


----------



## heart tree

Pip has been on here for hours. Poor lady has a lot to read! Hopefully we've entertained her!


----------



## petitpas

Hi! I thought I'd catch up on everything in here but had to skip 60+ pages. 
Thank you for all the happy posts about J's arrival!
He's really so much cuter than I could ever have imagined :cloud9:

Sorry I'm not around much anymore. I guess I graduated from this thread :shock:

Sending you all lots of love and sticky babyness :kiss:


----------



## heart tree

We love you Pip! Happy Graduation!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - I read Happiest baby on the block and LOVED it! I have heard good things about that sleep book too, I am going to check it out. I hope we can get our little guy to sleep well.

Jen - sorry about the needle sticks. I hope that you can get it under control just with diet but I can see how that would be a lot to have to think about. Hope the extra scans can help you get through :)

Pip - I love your happy ending. Enjoy every second with your sweet boy.

Amos - my symptoms always went away before scans too - I think it was my mind playing tricks. Hope you can sleep well tonight, I always had my scans first thing in the morning, but I know you have to wait a while after you wake up for yours!

heart - they have wifi in our childbirth center, we have our classes there so hubs was excited to find that and know we can connect pre and post birth...probably won't be doing a fili and connecting during ;) 

Just got back from our second childbirth class. I swear it makes me more anxious after those classes than before. I know there is some useful info, breathing exercises and positions and stuff and that we need to learn all about the stages of labour but honestly I wonder of I might be happier being ignorant until its happening?!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, we're doing our birthing class on Saturday. We opted for a one day intensive class. 9:30 - 4:30. My friend gave me The Big Book of Birth. It's not that big actually. Many people I spoke to said it was more valuable than a class. It is very factual about the stages and different options. It doesn't push a particular ideology. I started reading it but get overwhelmed quickly. But I think I'd rather know. I want to be informed. In case you are interested: https://www.amazon.com/The-Book-Birth-Erica-Lyon/dp/0452287685


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies :) just thought i would write a quick post to say hi hope u all have a lovely day :D 

tuckie i love the scan pic hun :)


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Hopeful do you like the name Harrison for a boy? And on a separate note some of the third tri ladies on this journal I post on are talking about their hip pain https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/864265-ok-need-place-record-journey-2-a-8.html

Great minds think alike fili, Harrison is the name my oh and I had chosen if we have a boy !!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

i am looking into getting a private gender scan when i get to 16 weeks ?? what do u think ? i thought i could take josh with us too so he can meet bubba?


----------



## filipenko32

Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hopeful do you like the name Harrison for a boy? And on a separate note some of the third tri ladies on this journal I post on are talking about their hip pain https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/864265-ok-need-place-record-journey-2-a-8.html
> 
> Great minds think alike fili, Harrison is the name my oh and I had chosen if we have a boy !!!!Click to expand...

Haha! Well this is the only name me and hubs can agree on! So if we both have boys they might both be called Harrison then! :cloud9: I like it because it can be shortened to Harry or Harris which are both nice I think. I like byron for a middle name but that means 'from the cattle shed' literally so I won't be using that name!! Did your oh's name get shortened or did he always get called Harrison or a mix of both? Xx

Happy graduation pip!! :cloud9: maybe you'll be on here with julian's sister or brother soon enough! Xx

Abi go for it! Get a 4d one! Xx


----------



## Abi 2012

but im not sure they do them before 20 weeks i guess i could phone and ask ? lol


----------



## Hope39

My OH name is Adam Hun, Harrison is the Boys name we both agree on. We like Harrison Edward but he came up with Harrison Oakley yesterday.

It's not a definate because we can't shorten it to Harry, my nephew has that name!

Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh haha i misread your post! Harrison Oakley is nice. I have an Australian friend on b and b, who has already called her son oakley and she is 30 weeks now. I think Harrison is a name that wouldnt automatically be shortened because it kind of flows if you know what I mean. xx


----------



## jenny25

Hi guys sorry I had complete meltdown day yesterday I felt everything was getting on top of me I feel better now and I managed too do my test before breakfast ok I guess it's just like getting used too clexaine I know it's all worth it I'm not regretting it but I will get there sorry if I seem a little selfish lately xx


----------



## puppycat

Good luck today Amos

Abi i think most people have the private gender scan at 16wks :)

Nice to see Pip, happy graduation!


----------



## Abi 2012

right i just spoke to someone at the scan place and they said that the gender scan will be done in 2d for accuracy purposes but they will show a short time of 4d and if they manage to get a picture i can buy it for 5 pounds :D so im gonna go for it but ill wait till i have had my 12 week scan before i book it!!! :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jen I'm sorry to hear about the GD. I hope you soon get used to the finger pricks and can soon get it under control with diet. Just make sure you get all the extra care and scans you need especially at the end. 
Pip, good to see you and happy graduation. 
Abi a private gender scan how exciting!
Fili I hope you got some sleep eventually. I haven't suffered with the insomnia this time for some reason. 
I woke up feeling crap this morning again. I thought it was the progesterone but Fili thinks maybe not. Dizzy, light headed, breathless, hot and a bit fluey. Some mornings I get it and others I don't. I feel fine now. 
I certainly think that is right about the stress hormone masking the pregnancy symptoms. I lost all mine before my scan, as I was 7 weeks and I was just stressing so much about the 6/7 week milestone. As soon as I had that scan they came back. I'm expecting the same thing to happen again over the weekend as I turn 10 weeks on Monday. Also Amos the midwife said to me at my scan that it's normal for symptoms to drop at around 7 weeks or so as the corpus luteum cyst starts to break down. 
I'll be thinking of you today Amos. I wonder what time 4pm will be over here? About 10? 
Good luck to you too Hopeful and happy Milestone day Thursday ladies!


----------



## jenny25

Mrs m that's normal I still wake up like that I feel congested most mornings plus with having hayfever my nose is like a tap and im sneezing loads don't worry Hun xxx


----------



## Amos2009

4 am here.... Going to be a looooong day. Still no symptoms. Just want this day over.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how are you all? 

Im tiered alot lately have no idea why. could do with a good sleep. 
My new neighbour is very very noisy and its really bugging me. We no the walls are thin here and the family before they had 2 very young kids and we only just heard them, but this one is so bloody noisey. Bangs doors, stamps up stairs. Youd think there was about 10 people in there not 1!

Izzy is learning more and more by the day. Now she wants whatever you have. She trys to steal my phone, change the channels on tv, shes even pulling her knees under her body now. i reckon we could have a early crawler at this rate!


----------



## melfy77

Hopeful: he's an OB/GYN but also a RE, but I will ask what exactly is causing my slightly elevated thrombophilia. To be on blood thinners, i would need to see an heamatologist, but then again, with my powerful death glare, maybe he'll let me see one. It's a good thing I love grape juice:haha:

I was thinking about my two miscarriages, and honnestly, I'm pretty sure the first one really was a ''normal'' MC. My level was at 11, so I really don't think it had anything to do with my blood. And for the other one, it,s weird. My hcg was doubling until 5 weeks, than it stopped, but slowly rose again, saw the heartbeat and then had my MC. 5 weeks seems a little early to have issues with blood clotting, isn't it? Considering a lot of docs start blood thinners at 6 weeks. I guess I just want to believe my 2 previous losses were a fluke and that this pregnancy will be just fine.

Oh and I took a test last night (had to, there was two of them in the box), at 11 pm with a very very very diluted pee, and the second line came way before the control line, and was as dark as the control line :happydance: it made me happy :)

And we're moving our stuff today, I will stick with light boxes :)


----------



## filipenko32

Are you pregnant again tracie!!?!!?!?!!?!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

PMSL o gosh no!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey the nausea is back with a bang today. And I have to go into work tonight just to do one facial :-( and Mark has the car so I have to take Edie to my sister in laws, then get the bus to work, for two hours and then get the bus home again. It's pouring with rain, and I feel sick and tired. 
That's all, just fancied a bit of a moan.


----------



## puppycat

Lol, moan away Mrs Mig!


----------



## Amos2009

Please whine away Mrsm so they won't have to listen to only me all day.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good luck for your scan Amos x


----------



## Amos2009

I got on the scale this morning to see just how much weight I have gained since starting the steroids a couple of months ago. 20 freaking pounds. So now, if today goes like I think, I will be starting a MAJOR diet tomorrow. If I can't be pregnant on my cruise in 2 months, I at least want to be back where I was.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos I am sure you are pregnant. Any symptoms back yet?


----------



## Amos2009

Nothing Mrsm....no bloat, no sore boobs, no nausea, no tiredness. NOTHING.


----------



## jenny25

Amos good luck today remember I never had any symptoms at all hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well that's EXACTLY how I felt the day before my scan, I was convinced it was over. I was shitting myself (not literally) and went to the GP in floods of tears. This stress really messes with our heads. I know you know better than anyone else, and you also know how it feels but I'm not kidding you, I had not one scrap of a symptom. My boobs had been sore more or less all the way through (apart from the blip at 5 weeks when I went out for pizza) but I honestly felt nothing. I'm holding out a lot of hope for you here and if you can't feel positive for yourself, I'm doing that for you. I'll be checking my phone from 10 tonight and praying for good news.


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: ladies

Croy-street parties really are great! I think we need to do things like this more often, wave the flag, celebrate being English/British/UK/GB. I love it all! :flower:

Debzie-i know how you feel about sore bb's. After my...ahem... 'meltdown' :hissy: the other day, they have been sore ever since :) So i brought a soft bra to wear to bed, its a bit like a crop top, and it feels much better.

Tuckie - great scan! Its lovely you have such an active baby :wohoo: This heartburn is ridiculous, its only after i eat. Uh.

Hopeful - ahhh, hope you have a lovely baby shower :hugs: Im throwing my bestfriend her baby shower on saturday. I always like to think that after losses we make much better mummies because we appreciate every minute, nothing taken for granted.

Heart - hope your hips feel better, get to the docs about SPD, think you can buy a belt which alleviates some pressure off the pubic bone???

Jen - Im pleased the GD can be sorted with diet, sorry you have to take bloods tho. :hugs:

Amos - GL for today. All will be well. I literally went bonkers the other day as symptoms stopped, but they are back in full force. Our bodies like to tease us sometimes :hugs:

Mom2 - sorry your levels arent too good, there are lots of meds though, so im sure your doc will sort it. Jeez, im pleased your DS is ok, you must have been petrified.

Abi - Thats a great price for a private scan, is that the full scan price?!! You are very near to me, there are some places in Chatham, Erith and Kings Hill (maidstone), but they are all £65-90 per scan.

Mrsmig - I love a good moan every now and again :haha: my husband thinks its hilarious. I vent then im fine! Its a great way to de-stress.

Hope everyone else is doing well. It takes me AGES to catch up each day :haha:

AFM....7 weeks today! :happydance: This is the furthest i have got with no spotting, and symptoms are increasing still, so feel really crappy :yipee: Got my scan at 10am tomorrow.....nervous, excited, anxious. Not sure i will sleep much tonight with nerves. I will let you all know asap. Wish me luck, send positive baby vibes and sticky :dust:.......x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos- hoping for a great scan today.

Heart- Thanks for the tip. I go pick up my thyroid med today (assuming my insurance will cover it) I'll give putting it by the bed a try. What med are you on? My doc prescribed Naturethroid. 

Gavin seems to be doing well with his casts, he hasn't gotten frustrated yet. But its a bit hard on the rest of his. We're basically at his beck and call and he ends up hurting people on accident with his casts. His brothers may end up being bruised before the end of this. I think I may cut a couple of tube socks to put over his casts, so they aren't quite so scratchy.


----------



## Abi 2012

Sticky the scan will b 80 quid but the extra pic will be 5 quid hun u live near me :D


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck sticky!!! And happy 7 weeks! Can't believe we are 7 weeks now! Xx
Good luck Amos!!! Sending you loads of sticky baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust:

Just sent a rant email to the clinic for not emailing me my pictures :nope: :gun: :gun: :trouble: I don't think it's fair that they are making me wait so long!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Blimey the nausea is back with a bang today. And I have to go into work tonight just to do one facial :-( and Mark has the car so I have to take Edie to my sister in laws, then get the bus to work, for two hours and then get the bus home again. It's pouring with rain, and I feel sick and tired.
> That's all, just fancied a bit of a moan.

Aww bloody hell Hun can't you call in sick? :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ok now im having an emotional moment... Izzy just sat up unaided :( shes still very wobbly but sat for 5 mins playing with her toys. :( shes growing up to fast


----------



## croydongirl

Amos- Thinking of you today. I had totally convinced myself it was all over at about the stage you are, called the doc in floods of tears and she moved my scan to that afternoon because it was booked for a couple of days out and when we got there...Beautiful heartbeat, baby growing nicely. 
I truly hope that this is your story too - hormones and fear can totally mess with your head.


----------



## Embo78

Amos, big hugs for you today :hug: I'll be stalking for your update


----------



## heart tree

Amos, good luck my lovely. 3.5 hours left before you know what's going on. Thinking about you. xoxo


----------



## hopeful23456

happy milestone day!
Amos2009
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

that's alot of babies coming!!!!

tracie -she is going to be in school before we know it and driving a car!

amos - i should have jumped on here at 4am, I was up too....I think most people didn't have any symptoms before the scan, then when you leave the good scan, you will feel them all come back!

melfy - my re who is also my obgyn let me take 40mg/day of lovenox to rule anything out, taken with prednisone (20mg) as empirical treatment (no tests say you need it, but for some reason it works). i never saw a heamatologist and my blood wasnt monitored. 
they have had lots of success taking it in first tri for early recurring mc
i've read that your immune system can cause tiny blood clots to form to stop the growing embie, so the combo of steroids and blood thinners can help.

not to say you have to be on any of it! it's just what my clinic does, sounds like they are more strict in canada ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Oh dear the 7 week sickness has hit a bit for me I think, I only had an hour today where I felt I could eat something!! It's mild-medium nausea but my appetite has gone completely!!! Just managed sandwiches and a carrot cake today :shrug:. Body knows best I suppose.


----------



## jenny25

Got abit of crotch lightning going on plus feel abit offish yuk xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ladies, Im worried sick. Ive started getting brown discharge again and fearing the worst. I just cant believe this and cant cope if this goes wrong again now that Im 14 weeks. 
I wish I had a doppler for reassurance.
Ive phoned the hospital and nothing they can do until tomorrow such as scanning me. They dont have scanning facitilities at night time.


----------



## tuckie27

Happy Milestone Day ladies!

Amos- Hope your scan goes well!!! I'll be stalking for an update :)

Heart- Hope you're feeling better. That SPD sounds awful! :/

Mom2- Hope your little guy is doing better :)

Pip- Yay for graduating!!! :D

Hopeful- That's funny you went into class bitchy about the naive moms, I've SO had those days! :p 

Hope/Fili- I think Harrison is adorable! :)

Hello to everyone else too! Abi, Croy, Jenny, Just, Davies, Puppy, Sticky, Sara, Bumpy, Lexi, MrsM, Cazi, Debzi, Embo....did I get everyone??? 

Afm, the new heartburn med has made a WORLD of difference! Just started Nexium yesterday after I told Dr. L that the Zantac wasn't cutting it and this morning was the first morning I've woke up without heartburn since I can't remember when! I announced my pregnancy on FB and it was cool to see all the love and support from people :) I also put up scan and bump pics and a video of the heartbeat too.


----------



## sara1

happy milestone day!
Amos2009
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

(thanks for those Hopeful!)

Just- I know I'm not a doctor and this is my completely unscientific opinion, but I think it's probably coming from your other womb... it would make sense that with the meds you're on the lining of your other womb has been thickening a bit and sloughing off some. I'm so sure everything is fine with your LO. Remember some women have spotting throughout pregnancy even with a perfectly normal anatomy. Remind me, are you on progesterone? Have you stopped or are you weaning? That might also create some spotting from your other non-pregnant side! Sending you massive :hugs: hun! hang in there. When is your scan tomorrow?

Everything crossed for you Amos!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Just, I was going to say all the same things as Sara said. I suspect it is your other womb as well. I think you are staying on progesterone until 24 weeks, right? Maybe the dose isn't high enough to keep the other womb from shedding. Obviously any spotting is worrisome, but brown is the best. It means it is old blood that just found a way to escape. It's probably been lingering in your other womb for a while and is just now making an appearance. Hang in there sweets. I'm glad they are going to scan you tomorrow to see what's going on.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Thought id share some proper pics of diva... shes grown so much... 

*https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/photo3.jpg
Helping to do daddys uni work.

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/photo2.jpg
She gets more beautiful every day

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/photo1-2.jpg
My clever girlie*


----------



## filipenko32

Justtryin what Sara says makes so much sense, must be scary though massive massive hugs, I'm sure your baby will be just fine Hun xxx


----------



## sara1

She really is gorgeous!


----------



## filipenko32

Awwww she's soooo cute tracie :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Amos, big hugs to you. I know how you feel, it's truly a horrible place to be. With so many losses under your belt you can't help but be worried!

I am sending you big :hug: and lots of sticky vibes. I will probably be checking in through the night to see how you are doing :kiss:

Just, I'm also echoing what the others are saying. Hopefully, your unusual dual womb situation gets you the top docs to take a look and figure out what is the best way forward. Fingers crossed for tomorrow fxfxfxfx


----------



## Embo78

Big hugs just :hugs: I had two periods of unexplained spotting with this pregnancy and automatically presumed the worst but everything was ok.
I also suspect it's your second womb.


----------



## hopeful23456

just - i think it's the second womb too! before i had my septum removed, I spotted in the middle of my cycle every time and it wasn't ovulation spotting because I never spotted again after the septum was removed :hugs:

tracie - she is gorgeous

hi pip! hey - so how is c section recovery? was the whole process pretty painless?


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone like the Swedish eurovision song contest winner's song? I quite like it but her dancing was wacky on the night!


----------



## JDH1982

Hello ladies, i'm back and praying once again for my rainbow baby.

I have a question though and want your thoughts and advice. Do you think i should ask my GP for progesterone suppositories? This is my 5th pregnancy (4 losses) and I've had every blood test and hospital test possible and there is nothing to suggest that anything is wrong, just unlucky. The only thing I've never had checked though is my progesterone level each time I've been pregnant. 

So my question is, can progesterone supplements do any harm or can it only possibly help?

Thanks for your advice ladies xxx


----------



## Hopenfaith201

Hey I have had 3 losses and cautiously pregnant again. Part of me wants to be over the moon at another chance part of me is worried a lot. I have my first scan tomorrow....eeekkkk is all I can say...I even am worried about making plans for the weekend as I'm scared my scan will reveal this pregnancy isn't successful.


----------



## filipenko32

JDH1982 said:


> Hello ladies, i'm back and praying once again for my rainbow baby.
> 
> I have a question though and want your thoughts and advice. Do you think i should ask my GP for progesterone suppositories? This is my 5th pregnancy (4 losses) and I've had every blood test and hospital test possible and there is nothing to suggest that anything is wrong, just unlucky. The only thing I've never had checked though is my progesterone level each time I've been pregnant.
> 
> So my question is, can progesterone supplements do any harm or can it only possibly help?
> 
> Thanks for your advice ladies xxx

Hi jd, congratulations! Snap and...We know how you all feel here. In answer to your question progesterone does no harm, it can only possibly help. Whether it does help or why it does it unknown and/or controversial. I think we are all progesterone junkies on here though! Now far along are you? xx



Hopenfaith201 said:


> Hey I have had 3 losses and cautiously pregnant again. Part of me wants to be over the moon at another chance part of me is worried a lot. I have my first scan tomorrow....eeekkkk is all I can say...I even am worried about making plans for the weekend as I'm scared my scan will reveal this pregnancy isn't successful.

Hi hope, I know exactly how you feel! :hugs: stay on here for support. All the very best of luck tomorrow! I never made plans for 1.5 years so don't worry yourself about that! Now far along are you?


----------



## JDH1982

thanks Fili - I found out a few days ago, I'm guessing about 5 weeks, but couldn't be sure as I didn't have a period after MC in April. So i've just gone from the last day of my miscarriage bleed for my dates. It's definitely a new pregnancy tho, as they checked my blood levels to make sure they were at zero, which they were. I'm so nervous and happy all at once, and I swore I wouldn't take any medication, as last time I was on aspirin and clexane injections (precautionary, nothing from tests suggested it would help, and it didn't) but I feel that with progesterone, if it can't do any harm, then why not try them.

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Neversaynever became pregnant after her mc with no af and she is nearly 30 weeks now. I was CONVINCED my pregnancy was over at 5.5 weeks. By 6 weeks 4 days I was practically booking my erpc with NO sore boobs nothing but very mild cramps. And low and behold the baby is thriving!! Just shows... It's so bloody stressful though xx


----------



## sara1

Welcome JDH and Hope. Congratulations on your BFP's This can be a very difficult and stressful time after recurrent losses, but the women on this site are amazing and we can all empathize with the early PARL anxieties!

JDH I would definitely recommend progesterone and low dose aspirin as two things which seem to have helped many women on this thread but don't appear to have any drawbacks. I've never had my progesterone levels checked but was put on it anyway to help things progress during first tri.


----------



## JDH1982

filipenko32 said:


> Neversaynever became pregnant after her mc with no af and she is nearly 30 weeks now. I was CONVINCED my pregnancy was over at 5.5 weeks. By 6 weeks 4 days I was practically booking my erpc with NO sore boobs nothing but very mild cramps. And low and behold the baby is thriving!! Just shows... It's so bloody stressful though xx

Thanks hun, I've heard a lot of stories where people fell again really quickly, so I'm keeping everything crossed :thumbup:

I defo think I'll tell my GP I want the suppositories, just in case it is my progesterone that's the cause. Unfortunately in UK they don't test progesterone levels as standard. I would have them checked, but I'm off on holiday on Saturday so don't have time to before I go, but if I speak with him tomorrow I'll be able to get a prescription to take with me :thumbup:

xx


----------



## debzie

Sorry to but in Ladies but I have to share this I am totally buzzing. My relationship with Digi tests are awful but to get this at 13dpo has shocked me.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 029.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JDH1982

sara1 said:


> Welcome JDH and Hope. Congratulations on your BFP's This can be a very difficult and stressful time after recurrent losses, but the women on this site are amazing and we can all empathize with the early PARL anxieties!
> 
> JDH I would definitely recommend progesterone and low dose aspirin as two things which seem to have helped many women on this thread but don't appear to have any drawbacks. I've never had my progesterone levels checked but was put on it anyway to help things progress during first tri.

Thanks Sara - yes I definitely will get some tomorrow. I still have aspirin from the last pregnancy so I'll start with that tomorrow too. Thanks for your advice. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

:hi: Girls

I am so tired that i cant remember what i have just read :rofl:

Just - Hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow,:hugs:

Amos - :thumbup: for later, hope you get to see Tweetie all well and good

Mrs Mig - Hope you got to work fine and wasnt too much of a mission for you

Hello to the latest two recruits, i hope we are able to help ease your worries, easier said than done i know!

Oh god, i really cant remember what else i have read, i am shattered which must be a good sign! I do always get tired in pregnancy so as soon as that goes i know its over :cry:

AFM, i went to see Dr Maksoud again today for a quick check up. He has increased my thyroxine again due to last weeks tsh result so i am now on 225mg, NHS endo wont be happy about it but he wants to ensure that i get past my 6w milestone and still have a strong LO inside me . NHS Endo wrote a letter to my doc and copied it to Dr Maksoud so we had a laugh about that. She stated there was no evidence to suggest metformin helped to prevent mc so he got on his computer and printed me off the evidence incase my doctor questions why i am on metformin. He will have sort of conflicting letters from both but i have the evidence to back it up. We have agreed that due to my insurance only covering 4 appt, i have had 3 already, that i must email him with my progress, thyroid results etc as he feels he doesnt need to see me again unless something may possibly go wrong. I could always make another claim for pcos i suppose as the last claim was for my thyroid. We also agreed that unfortunately i will go under NHS care for the rest of the pregnancy sort of, he wants to be informed at all times of progress but i will tell the nhs endo i am no longer seeing him.

I will be back later to see how Amos has got on, if i can keep my eyes open for that long

x


----------



## debzie

Amos I am lurking for your news hun.

Justkeep I really hope its nothing hun and just your other womb as the others have said.

Tracie awww she is adorable but they do grow sooo fast.

Heart and fili I cannot wait to get cravings. 

Welcome JDH and Hopenfaith.

I am another progesterone junkie prescribed for me just in case. 

Evening to everyone else and happy milestone day girls.


----------



## lexi374

Just fx for tomorrow hoping everything is ok with bubs. :hugs:

Amos good luck for your scan will be checking back for updates. :hugs:

Welcome hope and jdh. :hugs:

Happy milestone day ladies! :thumbup:

Sticky good luck for tomorrow keeping my fx for you. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and yes heart I got the phish food!! Had a small bowl full it was yummy!!! Hubs has just gone to football (soccer) and I just text him to say get me a maccy d's cheeseburger on his way back! He better I'm pregnant and on Roids :rofl: 

Debzie my cravings only just started really xx

Hope tiredness is a great sign! :yipee:


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome newcomers :wave:

Justkeep- I think what Heart and Sara said makes sense and brown discharge is certainly better than red, but even ladies here that bled red during their pregnancies are doing well now, so keep that in mind! 

Still stalking for update from Amos!


----------



## puppycat

Ok girls, this is way TMI but I'm so chuffin horny, like full beam horny, pacing and tearing my hair out kinda horny. Now I don't know if baby is lying/kicking something extremely pleasant or what but I WANT IT NOW!! 

That is all. *runs and hides*


----------



## tuckie27

puppycat said:


> Ok girls, this is way TMI but I'm so chuffin horny, like full beam horny, pacing and tearing my hair out kinda horny. Now I don't know if baby is lying/kicking something extremely pleasant or what but I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> That is all. *runs and hides*

Hahahaha! I can relate Puppy! :p I guess the only question is do you wait for hubby to get home or take care of business on your own? :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Abi 2012 said:


> fili just realised u live in london haha we dont live to far from eachother :) maybe we can meet up at some point lol

Abi I just read this. Absolutely we can! Maybe not next week but the week after? I'll pm you xx


sticky_wishes said:


> Ladies, want to do something fun??? My granddad was chinese, and i was researching into chinese philosophy etc last year, basically i was grasping at straws through my miscarriages, looking for some enlightened path. I found a chinese gender calendar! They have them a lot online, however, most of them are wrong and poor fakes, but ive got the one which has been quite good so far! Its fun to see what gender your babe will be according to _your age at birth_, and _month you conceived_ :) It says it is 99% correct, and has been correct on the majority of my friends!
> 
> For me....28 and April = GIRL!
> 
> Have a try :haha: https://www.webwomb.com/chinesechart.htm
> 
> Just a little bit of fun to take my mind off of worrying! x

Going to try this! Bet ill just get boy though :smug:

Edit - it's a girl. Don't believe in all that stuff anyway! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Hmmmm I offered it to him earlier but I can see why it's more of a turn on for me than for him. I mean.... I'm a bit round these days :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Thinking about how nervous you must be Amos :hugs: I'm holding your hand in the scan xxx
Davies hope youre ok too with your uti :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

tuckie27 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Ok girls, this is way TMI but I'm so chuffin horny, like full beam horny, pacing and tearing my hair out kinda horny. Now I don't know if baby is lying/kicking something extremely pleasant or what but I WANT IT NOW!!
> 
> That is all. *runs and hides*
> 
> Hahahaha! I can relate Puppy! :p I guess the only question is do you wait for hubby to get home or take care of business on your own? :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: wait for hubby, it's only fair!! Xx


----------



## Hope39

Oh I forgot to mention, when I had my appt with endo discussing my worries/fears he asked for my hand, again!!

He clasped it, didn't talk this time, just closed his eyes for about a min while holding my hand, I am assuming he was saying s little prayer for me and my beanie!

As he walked me to the front door of the hospital he said "I am not religious but I have a good feeling about this pregnancy"! I'm glad someone has a good feeling cos I'm not feeling it yet

I know my soon to be bump buddie has a good feeling, she knows who she is xxxxxxxx


----------



## sara1

Lurking for news from Amos...

Puppy- I'm actually jealous! I'd love to be able to proposition dh or even take matters into my own hands, but since I'm on a strict doctor prescribed (TMI APPROACHING) no penetration, no orgasm regime, I'm just horny and out of luck. Just for everyone's general amusement, I invite you to imagine the conversation I had with my doctor when I made him clarify exactly what the ''sex'' in "no sex" entailed...


----------



## filipenko32

Feeling awful again... Night time flu and sickness kicking in again! It's that arm im building!! :yipee:


----------



## cazi77

Hi all,

Just - I hope all is ok hope you get a scan tomo to put your mind at ease.

Amos - thinking of you hope your scan goes well

Debzie - love the digi

Pups you make me laugh!! We haven't DTD since my BFP

Hi to everyone else I have a memory like a sieve and cannot remember what else I read! 

AFM we are going away for the weekend - very excited just D/H and I.


----------



## croydongirl

Just stalking for Amos. 
Hope all you ladies are having a good day :)


----------



## Amos2009

I've got another 45 minutes til my appointment....thank you for all your hand holding and well wishes. Sorry for being so selfish lately. I just have nothing to give anyone right now. I promise that will change soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! Less than an hour till Amos' scan, thinking of her. 
Pups, I hope hubby sorts you out!!
Debzie, that digi is FAB!!!! Great news!
Hope I WANT your endo he is amazing! (I don't want him in the way Pups is wanting her hubby I hasten to add)
Hi new ladies, congrats and good luck. If anyone can get you through the first tri sane it's these girls. 
Just, like everyone says I'm sure it's your other womb but I totally get that you must be petrified. Big hugs and I'll be waiting for an update tomorrow. 
Fili, no way could I ring in sick, my boss has been fab letting me change my hours at the last minute to work around Mark's job. I should have been at work for a full shift today but we couldnt get anyone else to do this treatment. So I couldn't let her down. It wasn't too bad really, just a pain that I left the house at 3.45, and got back at 8.45 to do a treatment that lasted an hour and a half!
I've got AF style cramping tonight, it's horrible.


----------



## croydongirl

Not selfish at all Amos. We all TOTALLY understand. We are here to hold you up.


----------



## puppycat

Waiting to hear your good news Amos :)


----------



## filipenko32

You're not being selfish Amos :shock:. We are all here for you Hun, xxxxxxxxxxx
Mrs migg cramps = growth!


----------



## filipenko32

What is the fruit at 7 weeks?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Ladies, thankyou so much. I still have the brown spotting but I managed to buy a doppler tonight from Ebay and went and picked it up. After a while we managed to find teh very fast heartbeat so I feel somewhat relieved.
Just as you have all said the rational part of me is thinking its coming from my other side and not my pregnant womb.
Yeah Im still on progesterone and will be up until 24 weeks so havent weaned off it or anything.
I really think my womb is stretching as I keep getting light cramps and I reckon it may be putting pressure on my other womb now.
I kind of knew this or expected this to have an eventful pregnancy but I just hoped so much that I wouldnt!
I will phone up tomorrow for a scan. We are going to a wedding aswell which is just typical that this should happen. 
Thank you so much again and I will post how I get on x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So pleased you found the heartbeat and feel reassured. Wow, that was one speedy eBay transaction! 
Amos sweetie you are not selfish. It's give and take here and you need to take our support right now. We all have each other and certain times we need more than we can give, all of us. You are massively supportive so please don't apologise. Thinking of you right now.


----------



## hopeful23456

just- glad you found a heartbeat!

Kat- are you back? I see Kat in here?

amos- you are never selfish! will keep lurking

welcome new girls and congrats! can't remember who said they tried clexane and baby asp? I was on lovenox (same as clexane), prednisone and progesterone first tri and my prog was sky high already, the lovenox and prednisone were just to try everything possible at once as my tests didn't indicate I had to be on them either. Have you thought about trying prednisone? i stopped baby asp last week but was on it for 1.5 years or so? daily....


----------



## hopeful23456

oh - my scan went good - babies are great
my cervix is shorter again! 1.4 - 1.6 and a little funneling (first time for funneling) but i have never had a contractions. had another fetal fibronectin test (ouch! they hurt at this point) so if that is negative, then no bedrest. just had fetal fibronectin last week and that was negative.
dr said even if i had to be on bedrest, it's just lay down for a couple of hours and then can be up for an hour...


----------



## heart tree

Just that's awesome news about hearing the hb! Yay!

I was just thinking about Kat today. I hope you are back and had a great vacation.

Hopeful, how was your appointment? Details please.

Amos should be getting her scan right now. 

Welcome to the new ladies.

Sorry I don't have much time to write, I'm busy working. Will say a proper hello to the newbies in a bit.


----------



## heart tree

Oops, posted the same time as you Hopeful. Just take it easy regardless. I know you already are. But I would suggest staying close to home or the hospital just in case. Don't go for a 3 hour drive is what I'm trying to say. That's about all I'm doing for bed rest. Honestly, it's not that bad. Strict bed rest would be awful. But being ordered to lounge around, but having the ability to get up when you want, isn't the worst way to spend a pregnancy.


----------



## croydongirl

When you define it like that, I would quite like to put myself on bedrest for the rest of this pregnancy ;)


----------



## heart tree

:cry: :cry: :cry:

Girls, I have some very sad news to report. Amos asked me to update. The baby's heartbeat has slowed to the 60's. She texted me and told me it is over.

:cry:


----------



## heart tree

Fuck, fuck, fuck!


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks heart! i wouldn't drive 3 hours away this whole pregnancy which sucks as i haven't been back home since August...usually i would go back for the holidays but my parents came up this year. so nobody got to see me pregs! ;) strict bedrest would be awful!


----------



## hopeful23456

what the fuck!! i'm so sad for amos! I just don't get it? why? they have no fucking clue how to help her? she's about on everything she could be on!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no :cry:
There are no words, so so desperately sorry.


----------



## Hope39

Oh no 
:hugs: Amos

So so sorry xx


----------



## tuckie27

Oh noooooo! My heart is breaking for her. Miscarriage is so fucking unfair!!!! I hate this for her :( :( :(


----------



## heart tree

I'm so angry right now I can hardly see straight.


----------



## cazi77

Oh no Amos really gutted for you x


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks for updating. I wish there was something that could be said or done to make this better for her. I am so upset, I really thought this was it for her.

It's just not fair. 

Amos I am so very sorry.


----------



## jenny25

Amos I'm so gutted for you I'm totally lost for words I'm always here for you hun xxx


----------



## puppycat

Well i honestly wasn't expecting that :( sorry Amos :(


----------



## daviess3

Sorry not been on much but. Was just checking in on Amos I'm so gutted for you, so cruel I'm so sorry words are so useless to you right now but u are well thought of here an we will be behind you until your rainbow baby arrives chick I promise xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no!!!! :cry: :cry: Amos I'm so so sorry, it's just not fair at all, I just don't get it, I'm so so angry!!!!!!!! Why!!!!!!!!??????
Don't give up Hun you will get your rainbow baby, I know it doesn't seem like it now at all but you will Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

amos - you on here? you ok? i'm just so mad, it isn't fair


----------



## HappyAuntie

Amos, I am just devastated for you... there are no words.....

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone...I'm here but barely. I just don't understand. How one day there can be a heartbeat and a few days later it's gone. This is the second time for that. Does that mean there was something wrong with the baby or was it me? I don't know of anything else I could have done- I'm on everything under the sun. It's just not meant to be. You all know this was my last time. I just can't do it anymore- emotionally, mentally, physically, I just can't. 

When I first got in the scan room I could see the flicker of the heartbeat and I got so excited because I was shocked to see it. She kept trying to get a measurement and then said she needed to get another pair of eyes in there. I knew that meant bad news because she is one of the best ones there. So the other lady came in and finally got some sort of measurement but said it was hard to because it was just barely there. I just about lost it. My poor husband is just at a loss for words. He so wants to make it better but can't. And he doesn't understand either. He keeps asking- was it something I did or didn't do? What would just make it stop after being there a week before? 

Now I've gained fucking 20 pounds and for what?? Nothing....I guess I am going to immerse myself in the gym and get back to where I was before. I can't waste anymore of my life on something that is obviously never going to happen. 

Thank you all for sticking by me. I'm not gone from here for now. I still want to keep up with all your pregnancies and soon to be rainbow babies.


----------



## LeeC

Amos, I'm just stopping by to give my best BnB pal the biggest hug ever. This is just so fucked up. 
You know I'm always here for you huni xxxxxxxx.


----------



## LeeC

Amos. You know I miscarried last May taking the steroids from BFP. Shehata told me that they really should be taken from ovulation.
I know this doesn't help you now, but it may be worth considering although I know how you feel about not being able to carry on going through this crap.
I just really wanna give you some hope for the future. I'm just gutted for you.
Love you girl xxx.


----------



## tuckie27

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone...I'm here but barely. I just don't understand. How one day there can be a heartbeat and a few days later it's gone. This is the second time for that. Does that mean there was something wrong with the baby or was it me? I don't know of anything else I could have done- I'm on everything under the sun. It's just not meant to be. You all know this was my last time. I just can't do it anymore- emotionally, mentally, physically, I just can't. I think exercise can be a healthy outlet when we're going through incredibly difficult times.
> 
> When I first got in the scan room I could see the flicker of the heartbeat and I got so excited because I was shocked to see it. She kept trying to get a measurement and then said she needed to get another pair of eyes in there. I knew that meant bad news because she is one of the best ones there. So the other lady came in and finally got some sort of measurement but said it was hard to because it was just barely there. I just about lost it. My poor husband is just at a loss for words. He so wants to make it better but can't. And he doesn't understand either. He keeps asking- was it something I did or didn't do? What would just make it stop after being there a week before?
> 
> Now I've gained fucking 20 pounds and for what?? Nothing....I guess I am going to immerse myself in the gym and get back to where I was before. I can't waste anymore of my life on something that is obviously never going to happen.
> 
> Thank you all for sticking by me. I'm not gone from here for now. I still want to keep up with all your pregnancies and soon to be rainbow babies.


Oh Amos, this post made me cry. I am so sorry you're going through this again. It makes sense that you would ask all those questions as to why this is happening, I think that's the natural thing to do and one of the most frustrating things about miscarriage; that we, more often than not, never know why it happens. I also understand your wanting to immerse yourself into getting fit, I told myself if I lost this one I was going to focus all my energy on getting extremely fit and just go to the gym everyday. I want to tell you to keep the hope alive and not give up, but I know you have to do what's best for you and that you will make the best personal choice for you and your husband. Again, I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Amos what has just happened to you happened to me in all my pregnancies - behind dates / slow heartbeats eventually getting lower and stopping. It is he*l on earth and I know exactly how you're feeling now. Since I had 2 tested (one was a normal boy and one was a trisomy) I asked the doctor what could have made the chromosome normal boy die and he put it down to most likely a heart defect early on which is just pure bad luck :nope: I hope that helps you a tiny little bit xxxx


----------



## heart tree

Thank you for your update Amos. I don't know what makes this happen. As Fili mentioned, even the doctors don't always know. It doesn't make the situation any easier. I have no practical advice. I know you said this was your last effort. I completely understand not being able to keep facing this stress. But remember a girl always reserves the right to change her mind. 

Before my ectopic I hit the gym like a crazy lady. I lost a lot of weight. Probably too much. I downloaded an app to help me count calories. After the ectopic I went right back to my routine as soon as I was able. It gave me a sense of control over my body. The body that I was so angry with. It helped me feel better. I looked good and I felt like I was doing something good for my body. It helped me feel less angry at it. I think it is a good starting place as a way to help heal. 

Hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## Mrskg

:cry: so very sorry amos :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So sorry, Amos. :hugs: I wish there was something I could say. I know exactly how you feel. That's what happened with my last baby that I lost at 10 weeks. Heartbeat, then slower, then no heartbeat. I did everything I could, just like you, but nothing helped. I'm crying with you, hun. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I've just woke up and come straight here to see Amos's news.
I'm so shocked and devastated for you both. I can not believe that this is happening to you again and that life could be so fucking cruel. I'm so angry.

I think that if you decide to stop trying no body could ever blame you but if it were me, I would try one more time with the steroids from ov. 
Obviously this is so personal and only you and your husband can decide when to put a stop to ttc.

I'm just so sorry sweetie. My heart is breaking for you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

One more thing and I will shut up....the baby was measuring 7+2 today, so almost caught up to where she should have been.


----------



## melfy77

What?! Why?!?! It's just freaking unfair:growlmad: I don't know what to tell you Amos, I am so so sorry:cry: You have every right to be angry right now:hugs: and you're not being selfish. and even if you were, you,re allowed to, no one's gonna get mad at you for this. We're just gonna be there for you and do our very best to give you some hope, even if everything sucks right now.:hugs:


----------



## Hopenfaith201

Hi hope, I know exactly how you feel! :hugs: stay on here for support. All the very best of luck tomorrow! I never made plans for 1.5 years so don't worry yourself about that! Now far along are you?[/QUOTE]

Thank you ! I'm new to this forum and sending my love and prayers to all from Canada. I'm not sure how far I'm guessing/ 6-7 I got pregnant right after my last misscarrage.


----------



## Amos2009

Question for the steroid ladies... How do I wean off these things? I was on 20 mg.


----------



## hopeful23456

Amos- I started on 20 mg, then 15 mg for 1 week, then 10 mg for 1 week, 5 mg for 1 weeks and 2.5 mg last week. But, pip weaned off much sooner, hopefully she or someone else can answer too. I can't believe it still, and almost caught up in size. I wish the heartbeat would just come back strong.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks hopeful... It's so weird. You could actually make out the baby this week :(


----------



## hopeful23456

Is there any chance it was a fluke and the heartbeat will come back faster?


----------



## Amos2009

I've been a google monster since I got home and so far have not found anything like this to be positive. I think had I had the scan yesterday it probably would have looked good based in how much it had grown. Like heart told me earlier, it probably just started slowing down today.


----------



## hopeful23456

I just googled too; probably saw same sites you did. I do like what heart said about a girl can change her mind (and try again).


----------



## heart tree

Blah. I couldn't bring myself to Google. I can't stop thinking about you Amos. :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Amos I'm so sorry.


----------



## Abi 2012

aww amos im so sorry hun it awful to hear what your going through almost cried but had to stop myself coz my lil mans in the same room, im so so sorry its just not fair hun :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sara1

Amos :cry: I'm absolutely gutted for you, and so very very angry. I truly wish there were something I could say or do to help you. I hope you are getting the support you need from those around you. Every one of us is here for you! I know you need to do what's right for you, but I hope you don't give up. I sincerely believe you will have your rainbow baby. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Amos im so sorry i wasnt expecting to read that... :hugs:

Re steroids i am on 20mg, and i will cut down to 10mg for a week then 5mg for a week then stop. :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im so sorry amos :( :hugs: xxx

Iv had an awful 12 hours! So last night i put diva to bed and went to clean the house, Opened the fridge to put the milk away and a bottle of wine fell out and before i could catch it it fell, i jumped to get out the way except it shattered and as i landed my right foot landed on the base of the smashed bottle.... OUCH. I have a 1cm deep slash in middle of my foot and a 4 cm long half cm deep slash across the ball of my foot to the side. Very very painful and was alot of blood. had shards of glass in my other foot from where i tryed to get to the phone to ring OH. Luckily my MIL is a ex nurse so she came patched me up and cleaned my kitchen. I cant walk at all as any pressure hurts and opens up the cuts. Im very lucky it wasnt a hospital job. They would only glue it back together. Not going to be an easy day on my own with a energetic 5 month old.


----------



## LeeC

Amos, I have thought about you all morning. The support you have on here is amazing, you can see how much we all love and desperately want this for you.
I'm just so gutted and f***** off with the world and it's sister right now. This should not be happening xxx.


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks lee... The hardest part right now is knowing my baby is slowly dying and there's not a damn thing I can do about it. What a cruel fucking world.


----------



## LeeC

Awwww Amos huni, it's just complete shit, that feeling is just horrific, absolute f***** torture and no-one should have to go through it, especially you. You have served your time in the nightmare that is recurrent miscarriage. 
You may not feel like it now, but you are so strong, you've gone through so much crap and then some and you're still here huni. I am going to email you an article from the UK press, you may or may not have already seen it.
I'm asking the universe to look after you and Mark xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My heart is breaking for you Amos. I just wish there was something I could do other than tell you how much I desperately wish you were not going through this. I really thought it was ok otherwise I wouldn't have tried to reassure you. I know there is going to be no easy conclusion to this but I hope it doesn't drag on too long. Like Lee says you have a big group of friends all sending you an enormous amount of love and support. I know nothing can help right now but I hope in the weeks to come we can help get you through it a tiny little bit. Big, big hugs.


----------



## jenny25

Amos I'm still in shock for you I honestly am the fact that the baby has caught up on size too does leave me sad will they rescan you incase it's misdiagnosis xxx


----------



## petitpas

My darling Amos, how I wish I could just pop over, take you in my arms and cry with you :hugs: :cry: :hugs:

One of my losses I was bleeding but we saw a heartbeat. I knew it was over, my doc knew it was over but everyone around me kept saying there was hope due to the heartbeat. Thankfully for me, my torture was not prolonged and I started miscarrying naturally the next day.
I really wanted to have the foetus tested but it happened too fast. I still think that was a poor unlucky soul that could never have been. One day it was there, the next day it just couldn't cope anymore :cry:
I truly hope you do not have to remain in limbo land for too long. It is just too cruel!

I know it sounds harsh, especially since you cannot see a way to carry on, but is there any chance you could have a D&C and have the tissue tested? This would help you know if it was the treatment that failed (healthy foetus) or really truly bad luck (genetic abnormality). Maybe it is irrelevant to know or maybe it will help you make a better decision about your future plans. I hope you don't find me insensitive for throwing this in there.
It is possible to test tissue from a natural miscarriage (as opposed to surgery), too, but you would need to find out asap from the lab how to preserve the remains and get them there.

Sending you much love and feeling such sorrow for your baby byrd xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

petitpas said:


> My darling Amos, how I wish I could just pop over, take you in my arms and cry with you :hugs: :cry: :hugs:
> 
> One of my losses I was bleeding but we saw a heartbeat. I knew it was over, my doc knew it was over but everyone around me kept saying there was hope due to the heartbeat. Thankfully for me, my torture was not prolonged and I started miscarrying naturally the next day.
> I really wanted to have the foetus tested but it happened too fast. I still think that was a poor unlucky soul that could never have been. One day it was there, the next day it just couldn't cope anymore :cry:
> I truly hope you do not have to remain in limbo land for too long. It is just too cruel!
> 
> I know it sounds harsh, especially since you cannot see a way to carry on, but is there any chance you could have a D&C and have the tissue tested? This would help you know if it was the treatment that failed (healthy foetus) or really truly bad luck (genetic abnormality). Maybe it is irrelevant to know or maybe it will help you make a better decision about your future plans. I hope you don't find me insensitive for throwing this in there.
> It is possible to test tissue from a natural miscarriage (as opposed to surgery), too, *but you would need to find out asap from the lab how to preserve the remains and get them there.*
> 
> Sending you much love and feeling such sorrow for your baby byrd xxx

Its a hospital job. They had to admit me into hospital so they could preserve straight away :(


----------



## petitpas

JD, while I am being brutally honest with Amos, I think I will be the same with you. Four losses is in all likelihood not bad luck. Unexplained - Yes. Bad luck - No.
Don't let anyone fob you off with the bad luck story!

If you need any amo for the progesterone, look up the PROMISE trial and print out the info for your GP.
Otherwise, if you have had all the standard tests already (clotting, uterine abnormalities, thyroid etc.) then maybe consider the nkcell treatment with steroids?
Definitely stick with the baby aspirin, too. You can buy them in any pharmacy so don't even need a prescription.

That reminds me - AMOS - I forgot to answer your weaning question: I reduced the steroids by 5mg every three days.


----------



## petitpas

Tracie, I found out that you can have a natural loss tested, too. I think the instructions were not to recover from the toilet - it would have to be a clean bowl or similar - and to put into a sterile bag (jiffy bag would do), not to freeze but can be kept in a fridge for a certain number of hours. I would have had to use a medical courier to get the remains to the lab as it was not in my town.

You would have to check what the local procedure is.

A D&C is easier in terms of 'sample gathering' (sorry for making this so clinical) but not the only option.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Mine was natural in the end. they took far to long geting me to theatre. That was a hospital in ireland tho, and i no they work different to mainland UK


----------



## pink80

Amos I'm so sorry :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Amos, I feel terrible for you. Im so sorry. Why is life so shit and unfair at times! I really hoped this was going to be your time lucky. Take care of yourself xx

It feels bad and inappropriate now that Im posting my news. Just a quick message to say that I had my scan and everything is fine. They reckon that the bleeding has been coming from my second womb. They said to expect some more during this pregnany as the lining is thickened.
All Im glad about is the baby was extremely lively, also the doctor could see my two cervixes on the abdominal ultrasound and my pregnant womb's cervix looks long from what she could see This reassures me until I get my internal check done at 18 weeks.
Im off to a wedding now so trying to relax!


----------



## filipenko32

Amos Hun it's definitely a good idea to get your baby tested :hugs: I found it gave me a lot of closure and peace of mind. I also found having an erpc or d and c the best way to get it tested. Thinking about you today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Great news just keep!! We expect to have both good and bad news on this thread even at the same time, it's just something we accept and expect so don't feel bad at all. It's the nature of rpl, we all just have keep trying until we finally get there :nope: xxx


----------



## sara1

:cry:Had quite a cry reading the last few pages, there is so much love and support on this thread, I feel like we're all in mourning. Amos, we are every one of us holding your hand today! 

Just- I'm so relieved to hear everything is ok and you Pink and I are all on track for Nov 30th


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, I'm so relieved to hear your news.


----------



## filipenko32

Anyone else getting flash throbs in their left side down below?


----------



## jenny25

Yeah fili I was getting that last night along side a dull ache along my bikini line I thought I was going into early labour but turned out too be nothing , also had restless legs as well x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Amos, Im so sorry :cry: :hugs: Don't give up hope. I pray you find a solution and get your sticky bean which you so deserve xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

I felt so deflated yesterday about Amos that I wasn't able to be much support to anyone else. I know they will scan her again on Monday and if it's not good, she'll have a D&C on Thursday. She has the day off today. I told her she wasn't allowed to go to the gym. Today was about comfort and indulgence. 

You know those mornings when you wake up and the awful reality of things starts to sink in? That's the kind of wake up I had. I hate those. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the cruelty of this. Isn't one enough? If mc has to exist, can't we spread it out more evenly? Why do some women have to carry such an unfair burden? I know life isn't fair, but this seems excessive. I just don't see the meaning in this. 

All that being said, we do have to acknowledge the good things on this thread too. We are all warriors fighting this battle together. Justkeeptryin, I'm so thrilled for your news. Blood is so scary to see. I'm relieved to hear all is well. 

Sticky, good luck on your scan honey. I know how nervous you are. 

I still haven't given our newest members a proper welcome. Yesterday was a hard day to join as we are so invested in our friend Amos. I hope we can be support to you in your journey. I need to read back and reacquaint myself with your stories. I think one of you might also have a scan today. Please keep us posted. 

Going to have some breakfast and then catch up properly.


----------



## hopeful23456

heart- again, your words are so kind and thoughtful, you should be a therapist (new girls, she is a therapist) ;)
i felt the same, i'm just sad today and a little out of sorts, can't stop thinking about amos and i don't want to work
happy 31 weeks!!!!!!!

just - so happy for your news! 

tracie - ouch about your foot, hope it heals fast

fili- i've been getting some round ligament pain again, i just keep stretching out, dh says i'm huge, he's worried about me getting bigger. girls who have had kids say i look small...and on the name harrison - i think it's a cute name. reminds me of harrison ford...

amos- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

happy milestone day girls!
Heart tree
Neversaynever
Sara1
Tuckie27
Justkeeptryin

oh - and my fetal fibronectin test came back negative, no dr ordered bedrest for me...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

JKT- That's great news, hun. What a relief! Glad you got the doppler so you can always have some reassurance if you see more blood throughout your pregnancy. 

Amos- I'm glad you are getting another scan. Did you get a picture? I got a picture of my baby before my D&C last time, its still on my fridge. It helps me to remember my sweet baby, not just that I lost him/her.


As for me- I got my new maternity pillow yesterday, and I think I'm in love. I had to go with a cheaper version as $100 was just not possible this month. When I opened the box I thought I'd be returning it for sure as its not as big as I was hoping, but I used it to watch a movie and loved it! Then I was able to sleep through the night without waking up in pain! So glad I bought it! This is the one I got. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sleeper-Keeper-Pillow-Vintage-Turquoise/11070044 I can return it to the store if I need to , that was big sell for me!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful- Yay for no bedrest! :happydance:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Beautiful words heart :hugs:

I had my scan this morning. Everything is going well, me and DH are thrilled :cloud9: On screen was a gorgeous little bean, and a strong flicker of a heatbeat. Measured a perfect 7+2. Never got this far before, so i am very excited and still very cautious :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks lee... The hardest part right now is knowing my baby is slowly dying and there's not a damn thing I can do about it. What a cruel fucking world.

That is the worst part. When we knew we were losing our last baby my hubby was able to grieve right away, I had to keep reminding him that I hadn't miscarried yet, I was still pregnant, I still had a lot to go through before I could grieve. People who knew would talk about the miscarriage like it had already happened, I was very rude in my pain and told them I hadn't miscarried, I was still carrying my dying/dead baby. It was horrible. :cry: 
So sorry you are dealing with this. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sticky_wishes said:


> Beautiful words heart :hugs:
> 
> I had my scan this morning. Everything is going well, me and DH are thrilled :cloud9: On screen was a gorgeous little bean, and a strong flicker of a heatbeat. Measured a perfect 7+2. Never got this far before, so i am very excited and still very cautious :hugs:

So happy for you! :happydance: Do you know what the heartrate was?


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thank you. Not sure, and didn't get a photo either. Will be booking another early scan for 9.5 weeks to monitor progress :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Sticky, that's wonderful news. You must be on :cloud9:

Hopeful, that's also great news about the FFN test and no bed rest!

Mom2, yay for the pillow. It's a lifesaver! 

Your words to Amos are so true. The limbo is awful. I've been there too. I had to go to a wedding after a bad scan. But we were waiting a week just to make sure. I decided I didn't want to drink just to be safe. Someone that knew about my scan asked why I wasn't drinking. I was so hurt by that. I snapped at her and said "because I'm still pregnant!" it's hard for people who haven't been through it to understand. And the feeling that your baby is dying inside you and there's nothing you can do is unbearable. I threw away my scan pic from my first pregnancy. The only one beside this one with a hb. I've regretted it for years. At the time I didn't want to look at it. As time passed I did. Amos, if there is a scan pic, maybe tuck it away if you aren't ready to look at it.


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone Day Ladies!!! (In honor of my new status as a lemon I'm making homemade lemonade! YUM)

Congratulations Sticky, what fabulous news. Those early scans can be so nerve-wracking, I'm glad your getting another soon!

Great news Hopeful! 3 cheers for no bedrest.

Glad to hear you finally got a good nights sleep Mom2. Hope your little one is doing ok with his 2 casts. 

Heart- I think your post really spoke for all of us... What's happening to Amos feels so brutally unfair and it still hasn't really sunk in yet. Also, reading your post it occurred to me that you're so often comforting everyone else, I think sometimes we forget to ask about you. Hope you're doing ok. Happy Milestone Day!


----------



## sara1

This site keeps crashing on me... sorry for the weird double posting


----------



## debzie

Amos I am truely gutted for you I agree that this is some cruel world. sending love and hugs.

justkeep and sticky glad all is well with your scans.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news sticky!! :cloud9: We are true bump buds with exactly the same due date lol! Hurray! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

I've just eaten 2 packets of salt and vinegar crisps, I couldn't stop myself, they tasted amazing, I'm feeling very guilty because it's not healthy is it? is that bad?


----------



## pink80

Fili I can't tell you the amount of Salt and Vinegar crisps I have eaten this pregnancy and I don't normal like them that much!!! Along with the coco pops I can't stop eating, doesn't make for a great diet.....

...but at least I'm eating something!!! Don't worry about it too much :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, the c-section was a lot less scary than I thought. The spinal was a piece of cake and the effects had me giggling. J was out within minutes of us starting and after a quick rub down and weigh in he was immediately put on my chest for skin to skin :cloud9:

In terms of recovery, I stayed in bed for the rest of the day with a catheter in. The next morning they took the catheter out and I was allowed to get up. It felt really weird not carrying all that weight on the front any more :haha:

I took all the pain meds they would give me so I didn't feel too bad. Within hours I was sitting cross legged on the bed feeding my little boy and chatting to the lady in the bed next to me.
We went home after 48 hours and I was surprised that I did not struggle at all on the stairs. I kept taking paracetamol and ibuprofen and my incision site sometimes stings when I turn around the wrong way but I am very pleasantly surprised at being able to do pretty much what I want. I can even bend over and pick things up from the floor! I took a shower and washed my hair less than two days post-op, too :thumbup:

The only thing that is tiring me out is night time feeding. I really need to get a good daytime nap on my schedule to counteract the awake times during the night.
Will you have much help when your twins are born?


----------



## heart tree

JDH, I only had my progesterone checked once after my second loss and it was normal. With this pregnancy I ended up taking 400 mgs a day from Ov until 15 weeks and I'm still pregnant! I agree with Pip that 4 losses isn't just unlucky. If they haven't found anything, progesterone may be worth a try. Congrats on your new pregnancy!

Hopenfaith, did you have your scan? It's so hard to get excited after so many disappointments. I hope the scan was good. It took me a really long time to allow myself to get attached to this baby. The worry is always there. 

Sara, thanks. I'm fine. I hate having 4 weeks in between scans. The final week is torture. I know the baby is head down and so far all scans have shown that my cervix is ok. But even still, I feel constant movement on my cervix and it freaks me out. 10 more days until my next scan. I have a birthing class tomorrow. On Sunday a friend is in town with her 5 month old. She and another friend who has a two month old want to have brunch with me. I'm really apprehensive. After a full day on Saturday, I'm not sure I feel like getting back in my car to go to the city, deal with finding parking, waddling to a restaurant and sitting for a few hours. I'd much rather lounge around. I told them I might go, but needed to reserve the right to decline at the last minute. I'm sure my cervix is fine, but I feel much safer taking it easy. I hate being so cautious. I wish I felt comfortable doing more. But I get so stressed when I do. I don't want my baby to internalize my stress.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink that makes me feel better! There's no way I could have stopped myself anyway, I was a monster :blush:


----------



## hopeful23456

thanks pip! that makes me feel good! i will make sure to take all pain meds.

they keep us in the hospital for 4 days, although my cousin got out after 1 day (second c section and had to be in her sister's wedding).
my mom will be here the first 2 weeks (she lives 3 hours away) and dh is planning on taking 3 months off. i just unpacked the carseats, bought in feb and were in boxes in basement until now, very strange, foreign objects....must read manual...


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going to have a c section and post on b and b while it's going on!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Fili I wouldn't doubt it if you did! But don't they strap your arms down during a c section? You might have to use your nose to type while your hubby holds the device!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh do they? oh bummer. well I could get one of those talk in to it and it types for you devices? Oh yeah that's hubs! Not sure he'd be up for doing that lol! I think you can listen to an iPod and that's about it. My friend had one in jan and reported that it was so easy and pain free and her son came out on her favourite song! :cloud9:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am back in the States after 1 month of traveling to 10 different countries!!! It feels good to be back home, though I need to pack up and move out of our Sold home by next Thursday. We don't know where we are moving to currently and will be scrambling to find a place this weekend.

I am happy to report that I just came home from my scan and all is perfect. I saw the baby moving all around and heard their [email protected] BPM. I am so excited!!!

I read about 50 pages of the thread to try and catch up, but gave up and will start again from here. 

Mom, 
I am so happy that your child is okay after such a scary accident!

Everyone else,
From what I read it sounds like all is going smooth except for some GD and that Pip's baby is already here!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hey Kat, welcome home. That's such great news about your little bub! Did you take progesterone while you were gone? Do you have any scan pics? 

Congrats on selling your home! Will you be moving to California or staying where you are?

Glad to have you back. xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Hi kat! Welcome back! :hugs: so so pleased your scan went well :cloud9:

Me and hubs have just been looking at lovely big family homes in the countryside about an hour's drive out of London. I am so excited! We will pretty much move in the next five months I think, before baby arrives. :cloud9: please let this bean stick!! We will rent out our London flat with an agency and with that money rent a proper family home!yay!!


----------



## Hope39

Fili pls make sure you choose an agency that has had good reviews, there a website called all agents.

I rented out 2 properties thru an agency, biggest nightmare of my life! Tenants trashed one of the houses, other tenant left without paying rent. We took the letting agent to court to get all our management fees and deposit back, it took 18 months and was pure hell. We won on the end and it cost the letting agent 5k as she was made to pay all our solicitor, barrister and court costs. She must have used other landlords rent to pay us. We reported her to trading standards and she was recently arrested for fraud. We had a good outcome but there is tons of landlords out of pocket

X


----------



## fluffyblue

Just popping in and sending my love to Amy. Thinking of you hunni, I'm so so sorry we live in such a cruel world xxx


----------



## sara1

Welcome back Kat! Congratulations on a great scan! Did you have a wonderful trip?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun :hugs: sorry you had all that trouble :shock: I know it happens though, it's ok hubs knows the agency really well he's dealt with them before and they were great plus it's only going to be like a professional couple (know that is not a 100% guarantee of no probs) in here or something because it's so close to central London. Xx


----------



## tuckie27

I got weepy a few pages back :cry: got me thinking about my losses and all the feelings involved with that. 

Kat- Welcome back! So glad to hear everything is going well for you and your LO :D

Well ladies, I need a selfish post. I am stressing out big time. Hubby found out a couple weeks ago that he was put on a non-deployable list (i thought this was not really a bad thing in my opinion). His Sgt said he was sleepwalking in the field during training exercises a few months ago, which I have caught him doing at home once or twice. Understandably, the Army is very concerned about how that could impact a deployment situation, so after he found out he was on the non-delpoyable list, his CO gav him a heads up that he may be getting seperated from the Army. Nothing was official. My hubby's job is prettty much to deploy, so it was a problem for his unit and we'd heard they're getting rid of a bunch of soldiers because of congress spending cuts. Well, he came home yesterday and told me he signed papers and he's basically on his way out. 

Good news: He was supposed to delpoy the month after I was due (once they changed the dates and he was set to delpoy the month BEFORE I was due and I panicked...which could still have happened at any time), We lothe El Paso and hate living in the desert and have vowed never to do it again. We would be returning to Northern CA, where we love living and where all our family and friends are. He's getting an honorable discharge and 60% of his GI bill. 

Bad News: We'll both be unemployed with a baby on the way :/ Hubby is our sole income here. We would likely have to move in with my inlaws for awhile and put all of our stuff in storage until hubby finds a job (I get along with my inlaws and all, but who wants to live with their parents in their late 20s?), All the stress of having to pack and move everything and tie up all the lose ends here with rental company and utility companies, internet and all that. i will lose my medical coverage, lose my Dr. that I love, have to get on Medicare or whatever in CA, possibly lose appointments here...that is stressing me out the most, besides the not having steady income anymore. Ladies, I am freaking out!!!!!!! :( :( :(


----------



## tuckie27

Oh and Heart, my anatomy scan is scheduled for July 3rd if you wanna update the first page. I really hope we are still here for that. God knows how long it will take me to get throught the Medicare paperwork and set up an appt with the CA OB's office.


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie massive massive hugs that can't be easy at all. But look, life throws things like this at us all the time. You're both intelligent resourceful people and you'll work it out. It might take a little longer than you like but you will get there. I think everyone feels financial pressure when a baby is on the way so I really feel for you Hun but you will sort it out. Don't panic, you've got a lovely supportive hubs and a gorgeous baby on the way, stick together and the money / jobs issue will be sorted soon. Maybe this is fate and you're in for wonderful things to come with hubs by your side instead of away for long stretches xxx :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I'm jealous. I'm an Anglophile at heart. I read a lot of historical fiction based in the English countryside. I would love to live there. I will be coming to visit you and your baby!

Tuckie, that is really stressful. There is a lot of good wrapped up in the stressfulness of it all though. You have to keep remembering that. There is no crystal ball to predict how long he will be unemployed. Living with his family will definitely be temporary. You are both resourceful people and will work out all of the moving arrangements. It takes time, but it's not insurmountable. My advice would be to start making a list now of things that need to get done. Put together a spreadsheet of places you'll need to cancel/do a change of address with. A lot of them you can do online now, which is really nice. The further you get in your pregnancy, the less you'll want to do this, so start early. Also, don't forget, he can help with that stuff too. It's not just your responsibility. In California, you would be applying for Medi-Cal. I help elderly disabled people apply for it all the time. If your income permits, you can be eligible for it without a share of cost. One thing to keep in mind is that you can't apply for it until you are a resident in CA. I would suggest trying to get some of your mail sent to your in-laws before you actually move. That way you can apply before you get there. Here is the link for the Medi-Cal application and instructions https://www.dhcs.ca.gov/services/medi-cal/pages/medicalapplications.aspx

This is a process like anything else. You don't have to have it figured out in one day. Just chip away at it bit by bit. Remember, we always have a "to do" list. It's never something we ever get rid of, even to the day we die. So don't expect that you'll have everything crossed off that list. It's just not possible. As you cross things off, other things will come up. Just prioritize and take one at a time.


----------



## Hopenfaith201

Hey ladies had my scan... Good and bad news I am about 6 week1 day according to fetal pole and 6 week 2 days by sac no heartbeat seen for sure yet though... So happy it's progressed to 6 + weeks but worried about the hb.


----------



## mandy1971

Hello girls, I've just been on rm thread and realised something was going on with Amos, I just want to extend to you Amos that my thoughts are with you sweetheart, it's so so cruel....you sound so done by it all. And of course we all understand how you and your oh must be feeling just now having the rug pulled from under your feet...... I really wanted this for you as we all do for each other... Big hugs. Xxxxxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hopenfaith, When nis your next scan? 6 week is still pretty early so I hope everything works out :) 

Thanks Heart and Fili- I know we'll get through it and make do and there's a lot of good in this. I was constantly worrying they were going to move the depoyment date up again and I was going to be going in to labor with my hubby in Afghnaistan (and I was worried sick about him being over there at all!) so that's one less HUGE worry. I guess I just feel overwhelmed. Hubby losing his job while we're expecting is less than ideal! Heart, MediCal :dohh: that's right, thanks for the info and the link and I think you're right about getting our mail sent out sooner. I think we might still be CA residents though...I know they give special residency for military families, I'm not entirely sure, but they let us keep our vehicle registration in CA and all that so I'm wondering if that will be an issue anyways...


----------



## heart tree

Hope it's still really early for a hb. Try not to worry too much. The good news is that there is a fetal pole! That's a really good sign. When is your next scan?


----------



## filipenko32

Hopenfaith it still might be too early to see the heartbeat yet. I don't think heart saw it till 6.2 (correct me if im wrong)maybe you were a day away from seeing it? 

Amos I hope you're doing ok Hun under the circumstances :hugs: :hugs: thinking about you xxx


----------



## heart tree

I saw mine at exactly 6 weeks Fili. But that isn't necessarily the norm. Usually they like to see it by 7 weeks, but even that can be early for some pregnancies.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm really annoyed I havent got my scan photos yet, the amount of money we've paid too. It's all down to dr s 'downloading the photos in bulk' so I have to wait. My first successful scan and the only one I get no pics :brat: I keep having a lot of action down there! Not :sex: for anyone thinking that lol but cramps, twinges, throbs, heaviness, all mild but I feel like I'm building a baby! :yipee: I so hope he measures correctly by the next scan on Thursday or Friday next week - this same clinic haven't got back to me to book one yet and I must have that drip at 8 weeks :brat:. Can't believe they're being so crappy.


----------



## Tasha

Amos the others mentioned you in the RPL thread and I came here to see, and not wanting to read because my heart was already filling with sadness for you. I really hoped I wouldnt read what I did. I am so very sorry sweetie, I wish I could hold you and wipe away your tears. Life is so very unfair, I will never understand. Here holding your hand x


----------



## fitzy79

Amos, am popping over from RM thread to just say how extremely sorry I am to read your devastating news. There are no words and, once again, I am lost for words at the unfairness of it all. :nope: Thinking of you and your OH..be kind to yourselves hun:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Hopenfaith, with my little girl I had a scan at 6+2 and no hb, went back at 7+2 and had a perfect heartbeat.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls you know as I go on from here with scans etc, did anyone measure ahead one scan then back again another but only by say 2 days say? Did the dating scans ever mildly vary for anyone or are they always spot on? Just trying to prepare myself as I've read a few stories where people have been put behind and then they measure perfect or vice versa and then they are fine. I suppose what I'm asking is how accurate are these scanners each time do you think? For my peace of mind I'm praying I measure spot on for dates next week so 8 or 8.1. I will faint if I see that I think with a strong hb! Trying to imagine it and keep positive. Must keep positive!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, that happened to me often in the beginning. I would measure ahead a few days, then behind a day or two. Never more than 2 days though. Remember, the measurements are only as good as the equipment used and the person who does the scan. The measurements are in millimeters, so there is bound to be room for error. I never changed my ticker though as I know exactly when I ov'd and did IUI. Lately she's been measuring ahead a little bit, but again, I take those numbers with a grain of salt. I would only really be worried if she were measuring 1-2 weeks behind consistently.


----------



## Tasha

Mine varied by a day or so every time until 10 weeks hun. I think because they are so tiny and how 1mm makes the difference before then it is hard to get it accurate. I have read that +/- 3-5 days is normal x


----------



## lexi374

Congrats to just, sticky and kat on the scans. :hugs:

Hopenfaith its still early keeping my fx for you. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls! I'm just trying to prepare myself for the measurements next week :hugs: I am having loads of cramps, flutters and twinges :yipee: xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Yes, I measured a day ahead, then the following week 2 days behind so I freaked out because I had lost 3 days! But then the following scan showed ahead 2 days and so its been. I've left my due date as the original.

Kat- Welcome back! So glad your baby is doing great!

Faith- Oh, hun. I know how scary that is. Do you have another scan scheduled? As others have said it is very early and the fetal pole is a great sign. 

Tuckie- That's rough, hun. But hubby should be eligible for unemployment so you'll be getting some income, and getting 60% of his GI bill will help him prepare for your future. Medi-Cal has presumptive eligibility for pregnant ladies, so you'll be able to see a doc even before your paperwork goes through. Find a good one though, that was the hardest part for me. What part of NorCal will you be moving to do you think?


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- I measured a day behind a couple times and then a day or two ahead later on in the pregnancy. I wouldn't stress over being 1-2 days off :) 

Mom2- Glad to know I can get in before the paperwork. I really hope we're still here July 3rd so I can keep that anatomy scan, but we'll see. We are moving back to the foothills where we lived before he joined. We lived about half way between Sacramento and South Lake Tahoe if you're fmailiar with that area.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili at my scan I measured 3 days ahead but she said at this early stage they can give or take 5 days either side so take that into consideration. 
So pleased to hear of all the good scans. 
I am having some serious pulling pains today and what I assume is round ligament pain. I'm trying to keep positive about it but sometimes it feels so much like AF is coming its giving me the heeby jeebies. 
So sad to read tonight another of my B&B buddies from the ttc after a loss thread has suffered a second loss.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie I'm sorry I forgot to comment on your post. I can't offer you advice but I hope you get something sorted soon and get settled back in California.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the warm welcome backs. I did have a wonderful trip. It was 85% great and 15% highly stressful (driving in Europe and DH repeatedly messing up things). The good news is that it did it's job keeping my mind from worrying about my pregnancy. I only googled 1 time for an hour when my MS stopped. After a month of eating like crap (even though I tried to find veggies and fruits as much as possible) I lost 2lbs. I have a little baby bump now, and the rest of me looks the same.

Tuckie,
I am sorry you are in such a stressful position. The positive is that you do have a place to live (though not ideal) and that you will be living in NoCal again!!! Plus your hubby will be home with you and the baby, where he belongs. AND he will be safe and NOT sleepwalking on a dangerous mission.

Like the other ladies said, he will have unemployment and will find a new position. Moving sucks, but moving to somewhere you love, and out of El Sucko, will be something to look forward to. I can't wait to move back to SoCal.

Heart,
We are staying in Austin until the baby is born. We are moving into an apt with a 7 month lease. We still haven't found one after looking much of the day. It's hard to go from a gorgeous home that we redid ourselves back down to an apt, but we must get used to down-sizing to move back to SoCal. I am so happy you are in the final stretch and based on the posts I read (though from a couple of weeks ago) you were off bedrest.

Fili,
Those dates are just an estimate and average. I would not put too much weight into them. It is +/- about 5 days.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- Oh yes. I lived in Antelope before moving out here to Nebraska. I know the economy really stinks right now, especially in CA, but you'll make it. Glad hubby will be with you and not overseas when little one comes. That's a definite upside.


----------



## heart tree

Kat your little one is looking at us! So awesome!! I hope you find a good place. 

Mom2, the economy in CA is horrible. I work for a nonprofit that our Govenor created funding for when he was Govenor 30 years ago. Now he has eliminated our funding from the State budget in order to balance the budget. I'm all for a balanced budget, but not to cut services that will ultimately end up costing the State more money. He's also proposing deep cuts to Medi-Cal amongst other things. It's pretty bleak here. Even Yosemite is facing massive cuts. So sad.


----------



## heart tree

Welcome back to California Tuckie and Kat! :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, I know. CA just keeps getting worse. When the mortgage industry collapsed my hubby lost his job, took 4 years and moving to NE for him to find full time employment again, and obviously not in the same field. My dad is moving out here to NE at the first opportunity. He can't stand what's happening to his beloved state. My mom is on SSI and Medi-Cal, the cuts are really hitting her hard. She can't get proper medical care anymore and she can't pay her rent or buy groceries. Very sad.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Welcome back to California Tuckie and Kat! :rofl:

:rofl: Yes, I suppose we shouldn't talk about the bad parts should we. :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Fili early scans can be well out... depends on how baby is laying everything. At my first scan i measured bang on 6 weeks which was right by my daes went back a week later expecting to see a 7 week baby, and i was 9 weeks... then i followed there dates right up untill the end. never faultered. but it took a proper over the belly scan to get an accurate measurement :)


----------



## filipenko32

Kat, love your scan pic!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yikes! I forgot to take my progesterone last night, how could I DO that?? I took it as soon as I woke up do you think I will be ok?


----------



## Neversaynever

MrsM you'll be fine :thumbup:

Have just caught up as I cannot believe I'm reading your sad and soul destroying news amos :cry: life is too fucking cruel..I really wasnt expecting to read that. I don't know what to say apart form you have a lot of people thinking of you here sweet. Grieve..do that ever the fuck you need to to get through this hell. Lots of love and :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg I do that all the time! I did it last night too and shoved one in this morning!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! I wasn't going to post this in case everything turned out wrong on that first scan but I'm feeling braver now! Just wondered what you all thought...

When I was about 5 weeks my nephew who is 4 said: "Come on you three!" when he wanted just me and his sister out of the car. He knows his numbers very well (he can count to 100 already) and def knows how many 3 is. 

Then a few days later while I was cooking I 'heard' a voice in my head like a little boy's and it said:"Have some faith mummy." Just that. I was so taken a back I went to write it down for hubs and sealed the envelope with the date on. I also had an overwhelming feeling it was a boy then too. After the scan hubs opened it and thankfully he thought it was lovely and not that I was going mad! 

Finally 3 days ago my sister said to my nephew what should aunty mel call her baby? Do you know what he said straight away? Rainbow baby. I kid you not. :shock:. When I explained to my sister what 'rainbow baby' means to me she was surprised and now we both think he's psychic.


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I always had to wait for my scan pics from Mr S, too. Until I mentioned something to Mr S during an appointment and then I got the pictures the next day! :haha:

Ultimately, knowing your baby is fine is the most important thing :hugs:

Oh, and scans of healthy happy beans can be out by up to five days in either direction from one scan to another. With ducky's later scans it was way more and we were told he had a small head. Haha, if you've seen any pictures - his head is far from small! :haha:

By the way, my arms weren't strapped down during the procedure at all! I had a canula in one hand and a blood pressure monitor on the other arm but they preemptively took that arm out of my surgery shirt's sleeve when I told them I wanted skin to skin so when the time came we just pulled down the shirt a bit and popped J in. He immediately stopped crying and I stopped shivering :cloud9:

My advice would be to discuss your options (skin to skin, cord blood milking if premature, what to do with the placenta, whether you want music playing...) and the procedure in the operating theatre in detail before it comes to it. That way you know what is happening and nothing frightens you on the day. The arms being strapped down was actually one of my questions to the anaesthetist, too :D
If you manage to have skin to skin right after giving birth your chances of successfully breastfeeding are increased by a huge amount so if your babies are healthy and not too premature then that is a great advantage. Plus, it's a really lovely feeling :cloud9:

Welcome back, Kat, and congrats on the good scan :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip :hugs: that's so lovely that j stopped crying and you stopped shivering as soon as you had skin to skin :cloud9: :cloud9: I just told hubs that and even he said 'Aww'.
Thanks for the c-section info. Could you hear everything going on? Where was hubs? 
Thanks for the pics info - I wish he'd get his downloading into gear though I'm impatient for them but yes you're right the fact everything looked healthy is the most important thing. Hope you're ok and enjoying being a mummy. Love the pics of lambs with j :cloud9: xxx

Thanks for the dating info everyone :hugs: I think I will pass out with shock if I see an 8 week baby on Friday (clinic still haven't confirmed the scan date Grrrrr). Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm getting lightning crotch today!! :rofl: I am! Is it not too early for that? Glad I'd read about LC syndrome on here before getting it! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Pretty quiet in here today. 

Mrs M, I've done that too. You'll be fine. Progesterone takes a while to leave your system, so your body wouldn't have recognized a huge plumet. 

Fili that is an amazing story! Wow! I love stuff like that. You need to have your nephew do readings for us. He could make millions!

I had a similar experience that I might have shared. When my step father was in the last stages of dementia, I flew home to be with my family as he was going downhill and my mother wanted us to tell him it was ok to die if he wanted to. She thought he might be holding on until he saw all of his children. He was completely delusional when I saw him. None of his sentences made sense. He couldn't speak a full sentence. He had no idea who any of us were It wa very very sad. This happened the year before I started TTC. At one point, he pulled me aside and looked into my eyes and said "we will find your baby." I just smiled at him and said "ok Paco, thanks". He kept looking at me and said again insistently, "we _will_ find your baby." He was a pediatrician and loved children, so I thought he might be confusing things. But what was weird was that it was the most coherent thing he had said all weekend. It gave me chills even though I didn't know what it meant. That was the last time I saw him. He died 3 days later. 

Fast forward several years and 4 losses later. I kept asking him to find my baby. Remember with this pregnancy with my first scan they told me I was probably going to miscarry? Then 3 days later I went for another scan. It was Paco's birthday. I sat in my car before going in and asked him to please find my baby. That's the day I saw my baby's heart beat for the first time. 

I think children and people with dementia, or people who aren't bogged down in the day to day stresses of reality can sometimes have an inner sight. I don't know how else to explain it. But both of these examples send chills down my spine. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heart tree

Sorry about the LC! I didn't get it until later. And I've been getting it a ton lately! It sucks! 

I'm off to an all day birthing class today so won't be around much. Hope it's a good Saturday everyone!

PS Amos, I'm thinking about you.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for that lovely story heart, it brought tears to my eyes though, I definitely think he was looking out for you and had insight. :cry:

Hope you have a useful and good day at your birthing class xxx


----------



## debzie

Aww Fili and heart your stories made me blub i believe that too. We never tell my dd that I'm pregnant and don't talk about it around her yet I think she always knows. Just today while watching tv snuggled on the couch she asked what I would call her brother or sister. A girl at work reads ahead and is really spiritual she says she sees a lot of pink around me. She believes I'm having a girl. 

Having a bit of a wobble day as I have backache and cramps today. Had this with the last pregnancy. Humph.


----------



## filipenko32

Cramps and backache are totally normal in normal ongoing pregnancies too Hun xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - brought tears to my eyes too! That is amazing, I totally believe in that stuff. Have fun in class! Bring snacks and water!

Fili- my dates measured back and ahead all the time, I know when I o though so just go by that. Love the story! I think kids have a sixth sense too, and people with dementia like heart said. I kept hearing in my head "mommy we're coming" for a couple months before bfp. 

I am not having my arms strapped down for cs- they usually strap them down lightly but it's ok if I don't (makes me claustrophobic)

Kat- so happy to hear from you and love the scan pic! The trip must have been awesome! 

Tuckie- sorry to hear about everything but it must be meant to me and good things will come out of it, at least dh gets to be with you and the baby!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes it would make me claustrophobic too! Hopeful that's lovely your twins spoke to you before they came! :cloud9: I really believe that can happen now!


----------



## petitpas

Fili, there wasn't anything to hear. I'd given DH instructions in advance to keep talking to me as he has a tendency to go quiet and let me deal with medical situations. He was amazing and we were both wondering whether they had started as I could feel tugging (same feeling as a child pulling on your shirt to catch your attention). He was sitting right beside me. When J was born I sent DH to the resuss table to be with him and the midwife beckoned him over to take a picture of their new fancy weighing machine. I could see them and talk to them from where I was lying. Then DH came back to my side and J was put on my chest until the end of the operation (less than 30 mins).
At no point did the surgeon ask for scary equipment or say oops or anything :rofl:

To be honest, once the baby is out he (or she) is all you can focus on. The last thing on your mind is paying attention to how they are stitching you up!


----------



## sara1

Happy Saturday everyone!

Debzie- I had backache between weeks 4 and 6. I know it's scary but it's just your little one nesting. 

Tuckie- I'm sorry to hear that you have to deal with the stress of a move and unemployment right now but I believe good things will come of it. Your dh will find something, and living in a place you love has so many psychological advantages to living in a place you hate. Plus having your dh with you with your LO arrives is a huge plus. I know it seems daunting, but at least you found out earlier than later so you can plan and have things under control before the baby comes.

Heart- Hope you have a good class. have you decided if you'll do brunch tomorrow with your friends. Just the idea of having things on my schedule tends to stress me out sometimes, even if they are things I would normally like to do. I hope your friends are understanding, and you do wwhat makes you feel best.

Fili, Heart- I loved your stories. Sometimes i think the very innocent, like the young, or those suffering from dementia, are attuned to things in a way the rest of us are not. I can't explain it which annoys me because I tend to be a rather empirical person, but I can't discount it. 

I had a very vivid experience with something like this when I was a teenager. When I was 16 I spent a month in Normandy living with a local French family. The night before I was to return to the states I had a very vivid dream which I can still recall perfectly. I was driving with a close friend of mine, (going to Great Adventure Amusement Park of all places), across the Verrazano Narrows bridge (which connects Brooklyn and Staten Island in NY and which I had never driven across in my life) when suddenly we were surrounded by flames. I woke up frightened, but soon went back to sleep and the next day I flew home. The following day my parents picked me up from Kennedy airport and we started home (we lived about and hour north along the Hudson). We soon got stuck in an unholy traffic jam an the Van Wick whereupon my father, in increasing frustration, said we were going to turn around and take the Verrazano bridge, cut over to Jersey and head north that way (this is a MASSIVE detour). My reaction was visceral! I was practically crying in the back seat begging him not to turn around. He humored me, though he wasn't happy about it. 45 minutes later while listening to the traffic on the radio we heard that an oil truck had overturned on the Verrazano and exploded. There were several casualties in surrounding cars. I've no explanation for it, and I feel silly even saying it, but I'm convinced that dream saved my life that day. I've never experienced anything like it before or since.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pip! I don't want my hubs talking to me or I'll probably get football scores!! :rofl: I think ill use an iPod and listen to music if I can! xx
Sara that was an amazing premonition you had! Wow! It did save your life :shock: xx


----------



## puppycat

Wow!


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Unfortunately I won't be returning to Cali for 9 months until after the baby is born, and we are settled in. DH was afraid of me needing time to recoup so we found an apt and signed a 9 month lease. DH is applying for a new job at SpaceX in SoCal (near southbay) where he is dying to work. If he gets that job, we will move immediately. I will just have to find a new Dr. I sooooooo want to move back to Cali. Have fun at brunch if you decide to go tomorrow. Give us an update on birth class and what you learned.

Mrs. M, 
The progesterone won't leave your system just like that. You should be fine. My Dr has varied my shots by a whole day at times. Now DH is going to give them to me.

Fili, Heart, and Sara.... 
I loved all your psychic stories. I do believe in intuition and feel that children especially have it. Sara, thank goodness you stuck to your guns. You all made me feel emotional in a happy way.

Peti,
Congrats Hon!!!!!!
I am sooooooooooooo overjoyed for you. 

AFM, 
DH is having a hard time releasing our beautiful home and moving into a nice, but not nearly as nice, apt. We redid our home ourselves and he built the built in shelving and custom things with his dad. Plus our home has tons of sky light and all the places we looked at to rent were much darker. I am not having a hard time because I know it is one step closer to moving back to SoCal. I'm sure after a week of living in our new apt he will be fine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil are you planning on paying privately for a section? Cos I don't think the NHS will let you have one unless there are complications. :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg no I wasn't planning to, I didn't know that. Well I don't have to make that decision yet anyway. Maybe there will be a reason why I could have one on the Nhs at the time. Oh well just over 7 months to think about it anyway. We really don't need any more private bills :nope: thanks Hun xx 

Feeling very very very sick with a strong metal taste in my mouth + flu feeling + boob tenderness + cramps and I'm so happy!! :yipee: :yipee: and this is while I'm on a high dose of steroids which are supposed to mask symptoms!!


----------



## puppycat

clicky


----------



## filipenko32

Just told hubs and he knew that about paying. :shock: He said we will pay it to avoid me having any more suffering and pain. I feel loved now! However, I haven't really made my mind up yet. I wonder about future feelings like I've missed out on natural childbirth... Hmm stuff to think about anyway.


----------



## filipenko32

Ha! Thanks pups! Good timing ey? I remember the awful awful labour pains during my second mc (the only one I ever felt pain with after medical management) OMG I just wanted someone to shoot me so I cannot imagine 10 hours of that, when that was only for about 1.5 hours. I suppose you could have an epidural with a natural labour though too...

Also thank god for herbal lemon and ginger tea, that stuff has helped! At least the taste in my mouth has gone.


----------



## puppycat

I've been through labour and as I get closer I'm actually getting REALLY anxious about doing it again :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Can you opt for a c section pups? Or could you get an epi?


----------



## tuckie27

Heart and Mom2- Don't worry, we are aware CA's economy sucked before we left and it'll still suck when we return :p I think I'm just going to take the CBEST and substitute a few days a week after we get out there. I worked at the HS district for 4 years and left that job to move here and since I know so many teachers at the school where I worked, I should have no problem getting sub jobs :) As for hubby, like you said, he will at least have unemployment until he finds work again. 

Kat- Loving the pic of your LO! So cute!!! :)

Love hearing all these cool inexplicable stories!!!


----------



## puppycat

filipenko32 said:


> Can you opt for a c section pups? Or could you get an epi?

Well atm baby is flipping from transverse to breech so I may have to have a section anyway but I had originally opted for a home birth. :dohh:

I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. It's fair to say I am crapping my pants! lol


----------



## filipenko32

Just eaten piccalilli on toast and it was amazing, it's like a sweet mustard pickle mixture! Mmmmmm :munch:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Go for a vaginal birth with an epidural. Very little pain and all the hormonal benefits of vaginal birth. Best of both worlds!

Pups- Oh, I hope baby gets into the right position so you don't have to have a C section. I get very nervous before each labor too, but then I remind myself that I can have an epidural if I want one and I feel better. :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

I have had four vaginal births and a section. Here they dont strap you down, but I can understand why they do in some places, because I was shaking a lot which was a side affect of the spinal block I think. We had a radio on in theatre. Ours was a lovely thing given that it was an emergency situation, we had skin to skin right away, then family photos, cuddles etc. Me and KB were in the high dependency and BF within half hour.

I had an epi with my first and hated it, it made me feel out of control (most of you will know I am a bit of a control freak, :haha:) and only worked in one side. Didnt have anything for my second, third, fourth (until section) or fifth. I think lots of research is the way to go, and fili your mental health is a reason and is as important as your physical health.


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies sorry nt been around much hope everyones doing great

still thinking of you amos :( xxx

loving the stories from allu ladies :)

went to a friends last night fora girly night was great but knackered me out of too work soon but will be on later when i get home :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a vaginal birth and I realise I am probably in the minority but I found it a fantastic experience. I do understand that it can be horrific and leave you quite mentally scarred, a couple of my best friends have had really bad experiences. I'm not trying to crow and brag, I just want to put forward a case for it being an empowering and happy experience and hopefully provide a bit of reassurance for anybody facing one! I also realise that I might not be lucky enough for it to go so smoothly next time round, but I delivered her with just gas and air and literally had to push twice. Obviously it hurt, but I wouldn't change my experience for the world. My friend had a section with her son who is Edie's age. Her second was born in November and she really had to jump through hoops to get them to book her in for another section. They said that as there were no complications she would have been fine with a vaginal birth but she finally got them to agree to it. I think most of the time we have to keep an open mind about it, I was adamant I didn't want pain relief but by the time I got to the hospital I was asking for it. There is no point thinking you are going to stick to your birth plan as anything can happen but as long as you have a general idea and your healthcare professionals can stick to that as far as possible - and if that is knowing you want a section then great, but be prepared for the fact that things may suddenly change. I thought at one point I was going to give birth in the car.


----------



## puppycat

The silly thing is Mrs Mig i didn't have a complicated birth with Laura! Lol

I had a water birth with just gas and air in a birth unit which was like a hotel. I think the pain is what puts me off most. Also probably the fact i had stitches which got infected after and i was uncomfortable with those for about 6-8wks. I am definitely worried about tearing again :(


----------



## debzie

I agree with mrsmigg your birthplan is more is guideline of the ideal birth but they rarely go to plan. I developed pre eclampsia with Emily and so couldnot have the calm waterbirth I wanted i was told beforehand and was gutted. I ended up being induced, having an epidural ( to lower bp) which did not work. Then an emergency c section. Spinal.block did not work so i had a general. I felt detached and did not bond with Emily straight away. I am still open minded c secton or vaginal birth what will be will be.


----------



## petitpas

I shouldn't chip in after my section but from all ny friends who have had babies, most of those with vaginal births had a positive experience. It's just that they aren't talked about as often as poor so and so, did you hear about her 3-day labour, tearing, infection etc.?

As for music, our theatre had a docking station and one of the nurses set her phone up with a fab French radio station for us (it's called Fip if you fancy checking it out). I remember it being on but I don't remember at all what was playing when J was born. I'll find out when I dare to watch the video.


----------



## melfy77

I am so gutted right now. I took a clear blue digital test yesterday morning with a very very diluted pee and got 2-3 weeks. I took one this morning with FMU and I got 1-2 weeks:cry: I am losing my little bean:cry: again!!!:cry: I don't get it, how can my hcg level go down so fast?


----------



## debzie

Melfy how far are you now? Those tests ate notorious for giving false results. How much do the lines differ in the tests? Sometimes it can just be a smidge for the cromographer in the test to.read it as 1-2 weeks. Also the dye concentration of the test can make a difference. Check out the linrs on a normal hpt first. Hope you get some reasurrance hun. Hugs.

I had a wobbler this morning I did an opk ad I only had one hpt. The opkhad a squinter line so I freaked out and used my hpt. Thankfully it had a dark line. We do torture ourselves.


----------



## melfy77

I'm 4 weeks+ 4 days. It was my first time buying those test, and I swear it will be the last one. Way too stressful:growlmad:

If I lose this one too I will ask for progesterone (even though it's supposed to be ok), steroids and a blood thinner!! So help me if he says no:growlmad:


----------



## Abi 2012

Having a lil worry time any one help Josh has chicken pox ??? Will it affect me n baby???


----------



## puppycat

Have you had chicken pox Abi? If yes then you're fine :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Abi, my niece had chicken pox so I did try to avoid her but my sister phoned NHS24 and they said aslong as you've had chicken pox yourself then your immune. So it all depends whether you've had them yourself?
I kind of assume that everyones had chicken pox as a child but clearly not as one of my friends definetely hasnt.


----------



## filipenko32

Melfy those tests are a nightmare Hun, I'd stick to ic's to see progression xx
Abi if you have already had chicken pox then you're ok. A quick phone call to your doc might tell you if you have immunity. Bet you have.

I waa going to watch the queen's pageant but I fell asleep for 2 hours!!!! Was anyone else completely wiped out at my stage? It just comes over in waves of utter fatigue I can't do anything but sleep!


----------



## puppycat

Fili on my first pregnancy i used to come home from work, crash on the sofa until bedtime then go to bed and wake up and do it all again. I didn't even care i'd slept through dinner!


----------



## filipenko32

Haha thanks pups, I feel like I can't get anything done! Huns keeps laughing at me and doing impressions of me head tilted snoring :blush: on the sofa. I don't sore though! Snore even! Feel like :sleep: is coming back to get me!


----------



## sara1

Melfly- I just want to echo what the other girls have said, those digitals are notoriously inaccurate. How are you feeling? Cramping and pulling is quite normal at this stage, so as long as you're not spotting bright red I would try to stay calm (easier said than done, I know) Is there any chance of you getting a set of betas done for reassurance?

Debzie- As everyone said, as long as you've had them, you and the baby are immune. Hope your little one doesn't have too rough a time of it... stock up on calamine lotion. 

Fili- I didn't know what exhaustion was till this pregnancy. I can sleep anywhere anytime, and napping has become a daily imperative. It really is comical:sleep:

Afm- It's day 2 of a beautiful sunny holiday weekend here, and I've been loving the beach. I also finally understand the comment someone made a few days ago about round ligament pain and coughing/sneezing while lying down... OUCH! 
Hope everyone is having a lovely Sunday.


----------



## filipenko32

Ive just watched charlotte's web and cried my eyes out at the end! The last time I cried at this was 21 years ago when I was 11 years old and my primary school teacher finished reading the story! Lol!


----------



## jenny25

Just wondered girls over the last day or so I have been having back pain today in the last couple of hours I've had lower pressure as well I'm heavily freaking out


----------



## filipenko32

Hope the second tri girls can help you Jen :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Have you been more mobile Jen or doing more cleaning etc?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I need to take naps as well Fili. I'm exhausted. Jen I'm not sure but like Fili says I hope one of the others can help. My sickness has upped the ante the last few days. 
Amos honey I'm thinking of you.


----------



## heart tree

I'll update properly later. 

Jen, pressure and back pain could be nothing but also could be something. Are you having contractions? I would call your midwife just to be sure. They can easily monitor you for preterm labor if they feel it is necessary. Since you've had a second trimester loss, I would imagine they'll take this seriously. I don't want to scare you, I just think it's better to be overly cautious.


----------



## Abi 2012

oh cool i should be fine as i have had chicken pox before :) bless josh he has only a small amount of spots atm maybe he will get more but i have calamine lotion at hand to put on them :) how are all u ladies today??


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls , no I've been having a really relaxed weekend not done any heavy lifting , I'm not having any contractions or that it's like you know when someone winds your stomache that's the pain im getting in my back I don't know if I have a uti I've not had too call anyone in the pregnancy or ha the need tok get checked out other than havin my appointments xxx


----------



## melfy77

thank you so much for your reassurance. Honnestly, I would go crazy without you, well ok I'm halfway there but that's not the point:blush:

I have my appointment tomorrow (ultrasound and blood test). I will tell them about my anxiety and try to know exactly what's causing my ''slighty'' abnormal thrombophilia, and see, depending on the ultrasound, if there's something more i can do. But they did tell me that if I have another MC, I will be referred to an haematologist. I will also ask them to check my progesterone and talk to the doc about steroids.

Regardless of what happens, I will NEVER buy those tests again!! I learned my lesson.:haha: i guess what really gets me is why I got a 2-3 with a very diluted urine yesterday afternoon (drank lots of water and went to the bathroom 45 minutes before peeing again for the test) to 1-2 with my FMU...

I feel ok, just a little cramping and my boobs feel bigger. They kinda hurt, but not when I touch them. It's like it's coming from the inside...weird I know:haha:


----------



## puppycat

Could be a UTI Jenny, have you been weeing more often but less quantity?


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I have I've also been slightly constipated too and I've manged to go for the first time in days which has eased it , I've called the out of hours gp so waiting on a call back I've collected some wee too get tested xx


----------



## tuckie27

Jenny- Hope everything is okay. Glad you're not having contractions though.

Melfy- Like the others said, I wouldn't trust those things too much and honestly, I have stronger lines on tests with my later urines that my FMU. I don't know why exactly, because they always say FMU is the strongest, but it's not usually that way for me. 

So, here's a TMI/embarassing question for you 2nd/3rd tri ladies or those that have been through pregnancy before: Lastnight while showering, when I went to trim up my nether regions, I realized it's getting harder to see my downtown area :blush: As my tummy sticks out more, I have to push my hips forward now to fully see what I used to while shaving the bikini zone. So, what the hell am I to do as things progress and the belly fully obstructs all view, as I'm certain it eventually will. I really don't want to go into labor with a jungle down there either :haha: I have never had that region waxed before, but is that what i'll have to do? Do you just let it all go? I don't think I could do that. I also think keeping the area clean after labor must be much easier sans jungle pubes... any thoughts? I know, this is a weird question, but it dawned on me lastnight that eventually I won't be able to see it at all!


----------



## puppycat

Get hubby to trim with some scissors :)


----------



## tuckie27

Puppy- I thought about that, but he does a pretty bad job with his "manscaping" (that's what he calls it :haha:) so i don't know what he'd do with mine! I actually did tell him this morning that I might need help with that as I got bigger and he laughed and said "The things you worry about" :p


----------



## puppycat

lol I once asked my MW what she notices more with lady parts and she says bare shaved bits make them giggle, lol. They expect to see some fluff! Plus I don't fancy post-birth aches AND itchy floo :D


----------



## tuckie27

I don't mind having a little. I never go "porn star bare" anyways :haha: I just would like to keep things tidy if possible, but I know Dr's are used to seeing all types...it would be more for me than anyone else.


----------



## jenny25

I know what you mean I need too use a full length mirror lol 

I went too out of hours no uti and I'm not contracting so it's down too constipation I'm feeling better so phew xxx


----------



## heart tree

Phew is right Jen. Better to be safe about these things. Glad everything is ok. 

Tuckie, when I realized I was posing my ability to get to that area I trimmed it really close to the skin with the though that it would take a while to become a jungle. I might have hubby do one more trim before birth. I don't wax either but I like it neat. Luckily my man is good with his manscaping! Luckily I can still shave my legs, though I had to resort to putting a plastic folding chair in the shower on days I want to shave. I can't do it standing up anymore. 

Melfy, sorry you've had such a scare. I'm glad we don't have those tests here. I think they can cause more harm than good. I hope you get some concrete answers. 

On my phone and can't remember what else I read. I'm just enjoying the sun right now. Decided not to do brunch with my friends. I was having a lot of sharp pains on my bladder and cervix yesterday and it made me nervous. I wanted to chill at home today. It must have been a weird position she was in because I haven't felt them at all today. 

Birthing class was really good. I'll tell more about it when I'm on my laptop and can type more easily.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda I can't wait for me and Paul too do antenatal classes I think this will bring us close together when it comes to the birth I want to make sure he feels involved as much as possible xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie why don't you try getting waxed to see what you think? If you go once every 4 weeks whatever growth you get will be short and manageable. When I was pregnant with my daughter I found waxing more painful than usual which was the only drawback but then I used to go for the full Brazilian. I don't have time for that these days, and Mark keeps a pair of garden shears by the bed in case he ever wants to enter that region (it has a no entry sign over it these days anyway) :haha: poor bloke when we first started seeing each other I was a couple of stone lighter and always waxed and spray tanned and pedicured. Now I hardly ever put make up on unless I'm at work I must be a huge disappointment.


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg lol at the garden sheers. 

I have to stop waxing when I'm pregnant as it makes me bruise and is so painfull. So I just use a elecrical lady shaver. Have to use a razor too. I know that becomes increasingly difficult with a bump. I did get Chris to help before Emily was born much to his horror.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- You always wondered why the ladies in those birthing videos were so hairy! :rofl:

Jen- So glad you got checked out and all is well!

Fili- I can't stand how tired I am! Sleep consumes my life! :sleep:


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- lol- totally understand, I use a clipper and shaver while standing in front of the bathroom mirror. Shaving legs is really hard but I manage once a weeks or two ;)

Fili- I was exhausted first tri, had to lay down all the time. 

Jen-glad u r ok! I get constipated too, sucks, and I don't push when trying to go. I was also wondering today how many times I've tp checked this pregnancy after peeing...gotta be in the hundreds. I've only not tp checked maybe 5 times?

Abi- glad u had chicken pox before! Hope it isn't too bad for ur son. 

Hi to everyone! Carpal tunnel makes it so hard to type on an iPhone. 

Can't wait to hear how the class went heart!


----------



## tuckie27

Jenny- Good thing everything was okay :)

Heart- Glad birthing class went well :)

Some of your comments in response to the shaving topic made me laugh :p I think I'm going to end up having to do the mirror thing like Jenny and Hopeful said. The waxing down there scares me- sounds painful as hell! 

Hey, does anybody get a sharp pain down low near pelvic bones when you stand up quick or move suddenly?


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Tuckie- You always wondered why the ladies in those birthing videos were so hairy! :rofl:
> 
> Jen- So glad you got checked out and all is well!
> 
> Fili- I can't stand how tired I am! Sleep consumes my life! :sleep:

I thought it was just because the videos I saw were outdated and ladies used to leave things pretty untamed back then :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, that sounds like round ligament pain to me. And yes, I've had it. No fun at all!

Abi, it's good you've had chicken pox. Apparently I haven't. It's strange though. You can now get tested to see if you've had them. Years ago, I got the test and it said I was immune to them, meaning I had had them. My mother never remembers me having them so we though I might have just had a really mild case. Right before I did IUI I got tested and it said I wasn't immune! They almost wouldn't do IUI on me, but I convinced them I was actually immune. My grandmother never had them. I've been exposed a million times and have never had them. I got tested again in the 2nd tri and got the same result. I'm not immune. So now I have to be really careful about being exposed. I'm getting the vaccine as soon as I'm able to.

I'm so lucky not to have constipation! I eat a lot of salads, fruit and beans. I bet that's why!

Hopeful, with tp checking and peeing, I seriously go through almost a roll a day! I think I'm keeping them in business.

About the birthing class...Most of the things I knew thanks to B&B, things I've read and things I've seen on TV. The things I was most interested in were the policies of the hospital. I'm psyched to find out how progressive they are. They don't require you to birth in bed or on your back. Even if you have an epidural, they let you sit up somewhat. Once the baby is born, they put her on your skin for an hour to bond before doing the Vitamin K injection or eye gel. You have one dedicated nurse with you the entire time and they have a volunteer doula program, so if I want, I can get a free doula. They have birthing balls, birthing stools, and a tub to labor in. They are also one of 3 hospitals in the US that offers gas and air. My goal is to use gas and air only. I learned about all the different med options and while I'm not against them, I want to see what I can do without them. They have a lactation consultant come in and also have someone come in to teach you newborn care. Tim was excited to find out they let you dim the lights and create any kind of environment you want. Not to mention each room has AWESOME views of SF and the Golden Gate Bridge. 

We watched 3 videos of women giving birth. Tim said those were the most helpful for him. He even choked up (as did all the women in the room!) I've never seen my husband cry in the 13 years that I've known him. He just doesn't cry. I asked him if he was going to get choked up when our baby is born. He said he'd be crying faster than the baby! He said lately when he thinks about her, he gets all misty because he's so excited. Love that man!

We practiced some labor positions and ways that he can support me. We learned some helpful breathing techniques. He's going to be an excellent birthing partner. I'm so in love with my husband. He's taken to this fatherhood thing like I never imagined. He's so into it. 

The only thing they aren't as progressive on is C-sections. They strap your arms down. Once the baby is out, they clean her off, then give her to the dad who brings baby to the mom. Mom gets to say a quick hello and then they bring baby to the nursery while mom is stitched up. It can be up to 2 hours before they reunite mom and baby. I really don't want a C-section now. I want that bonding time immediately.

The good news is that my hospital has a 19% C-Section rate and the rest of the US is 30%. They are also a high risk L&D hospital, so the fact that they have so few C-sections is remarkable. They will even negotiate doing a vaginal delivery if the baby is breech. 

All in all a very good day. I think the best part was just getting Tim a little more involved. He seems like he's more excited every day and yesterday just made it more real for both of us.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- that is precious- Tim is such a good guy! That hospital sounds awesome! Can't believe you want just gas and air- yeeoouch ;) jk. 
Glad you got the class out of the way, isn't it nice to be done with it? One more thing checked off the list. 

Tuckie- RL pain, gotta be, I have had some tonight too, stretching you to get bigger! 
Now when I go out, I'm huge, so seems like people are staring and being extra nice opening doors. Which is fine with me :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Anyone know if all free and clear detergent is as good as they say dreft is? I've started washing stuff in dreft and don't like the smell...online it says it's supposed to be fine for babies.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - Sounds like a special day. So sweet to hear how excited Tim is. I think Jeremy will be the same way when baby is born. He gets uncomfortable at our baby class because I think he find the whole thing overwhelming, so he was cracking jokes while they were teaching the breathing techniques. But as soon as we got home he was the one who pulled out the book and was doing all the optional 'homework' reading. He is precious.

Hopeful - I just use a fragrance free detergent from Costco for our high efficiency washer. I think I will just use that unless kiddo seems to be overly sensitive. I am not sure what my friends use, but their kids clothes all smell the same and good :) I think that as long as there isn't too much perfume in the detergent it should be fine. It seems important that you find something you like the smell of because you will be snuggling babies a lot :)


----------



## sara1

Heart- Sounds like it was a wonderful experience. It's adorable that Tim's getting choked up. I suspect Alex will be the same... lately he's taken to rubbing my belly and then asking if he can use the doppler to listen to the heart beat... precious. I think it's great that you've found such a progressive hospital... I especially like all the pain management/birthing position options they give you. I'm pretty sure my choices here will be limited and it worries me.

Tuckie- I've started to wonder how I will manage things down there as well... I used to wax but haven't been able since I got pregnant... My skin is suddenly super sensitive and I bruise and bleed. I really can't see asking Alex to do it for me either... I think he'd make me giggle and then nick something important!

Mismig- I also feel like I used to be much more scrubbed and polished than I am now. I think women actually notice that stuff a lot more than men do. I went and got a full day of spa/beauty treatments before our party last week... I felt like I was soft and glowing afterwards. Dh didn't notice a thing :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Typical Sara! As long as you felt fabulous though! Our spa is so damned busy now we never get time for treatments and I refuse to go elsewhere and pay when I can get them for free. 
Hopeful, I had carpal tunnel when I was pregnant with Edie, my hands were big and swollen it was horrible. You have my sympathy. It went pretty much after she was born. I still have a slight bother with my grip but it is barely noticeable and doesn't affect my life or my job. 
Heart, I have replied in your journal re gas and air but it sounds like you had a wonderful day. I'm so pleased you have somewhere lovely to bring your little girl into the world. I wish I had been born in a room with a view of the Golden Gate bridge. I was born in a hospital built between a cemetery and a maximum security prison :haha:
Big milestone day for me today. This is the day in my last pregnancy that I woke up to spotting. At a scan the next day I discovered my baby had died. I have a whole whirl of emotions going round my head today, some negative, more positive. I have written more in my journal.


----------



## daviess3

Positive thoughts mrs mig xx
Been busy bee girls hope everyone's ok! I brought a car, boring ford focus! Lol but brought a changing unit for my nursery as decided we needed one! Ordered my crib an mattress got few clothes an my pacapod coromandel changing bag so I feel like I'm getting somewhere! So exciting! Definitely got a bump now it's popped! I actually look pregnant, 

Off to jubilee party today brought a blue maxi dress an white cardigan it's meant to b dressy so hubby's got blue suit waistcoat white shirt red tie! I love dressing him! But I'm casual an comfy lol! Do you ever get the feeling life's good an something's gonna burst ur bubble? Babys room was plastered yesterday so we can paint in the week an do furniture next weekend!! X


----------



## petitpas

Heart, your hospital sounds great with the labour side - I am surprised that their c-sections don't allow for a similar experience. If it comes down to it, maybe you can still ask for your hands to be free and insist on skin to skin (so long as baby is ok).
Here, the reason most doctors avoid vaginal deliveries of breech babies is because they get cut off from oxygen for longer and research has shown that vaginally born breech babies do less well long-term :(

The view is going to be great! Our hospital has fantastic views and it just lifted the birth to a whole other level :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies, I was talking to my friend last week about everything being too good and something bursting the bubble. She pointed out that I had had my share of crap luck already and do hopefully it has been and gone. Same goes for you. This is your time to be happy!


----------



## daviess3

Didn't think of it like that!! Just waiting for the worst to happen! Morbid me! X


----------



## daviess3

Pip how's motherhood? U tired? X


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- That's so sweet your OH got emotional. Your hospital sounds awesome too! Do they take MediCal? :rofl: Maybe I'll commute to the bay area for my labor! 

Davies- Hope you and your OH have a great time! You'll have to post your latest bump shot!

Hopeful- I'm not sure about All free & clear. I would imagine you could use whatever unless baby had a reaction to it. I use Gain because I'm in love with the way it smells :) 

MrsMiggs- Congrats on reaching a personal milestone day today :thumbup:

Pip- Glad you're still able to pop in between feedings and poopy diapers! 

Sara- It's my turn to get polished today! :D I'm meeting a couple other Army wives for mani/pedis! I love gettting pampered, but I appreciate it even more now because I feel so much less polished being preg. You're probably right about the men not noticing too! :haha:

Glad to know you ladies think it's RL pain. I am still trying to figure out what all these things are :dohh:


----------



## sara1

Amos- Thinking of you today hun. Many many hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MisMig- Major congratulations on surpassing your milestone! :yipee:

Hope everyone's well... I'll catch up properly later


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, that is so strange. I use All Free and Clear and Tide scent free fabric softeners as I have sensitive skin. I was going over a list of things I need to buy and baby detergent was one of them. Two days ago I was googling to see if I could use those! I&#8217;ve concluded that I can. I&#8217;m not buying anything special unless her skin reacts to what I&#8217;m using. 

Mrs M, I&#8217;ll go to your journal, but I&#8217;m pleased to hear you got to your critical time with no spotting. 

Davies, sounds like you are having a good time. Enjoy it! I get like that too. Sometimes if things are too good, something bad is bound to happen. But I don&#8217;t think life works like that. I think you can have spells of bad and spells of good. Yes there will be bad spells again for all of us, but there is nothing saying the bad is coming any time soon. Did you ever find out if you had a UTI?

Pip, I can&#8217;t believe that you are keeping up with this thread! Thanks for the advice on the C-section. Honestly, until you described your experience, I didn&#8217;t know they did it any other way. Now that I know, I will push for an arm free/skin to skin experience if I need one. 

Sara, wait until you have a bigger belly. If your hubby is already rubbing your belly, he&#8217;s going to be constantly rubbing it when it&#8217;s bigger and he can feel the baby. It&#8217;s really sweet. 

Tuckie, I&#8217;m quite sure UCSF takes Medi-Cal. They are one of the leaders in California and the country for research and they are a teaching hospital. Actually, joking aside, women come from all over the state to give birth there because they are so good. That being said, I&#8217;m a little nervous just being in Berkeley and trying to get there on time. If we hit rush hour traffic it could take us over an hour to get there even though its only 14 miles away. So, I probably wouldn&#8217;t want to live any further away. Enjoy getting polished!


----------



## heart tree

Update on Amos....

She went for her u/s this morning and the hb had stopped. She asked for a final picture of the baby. She has the flu and is going to try and get that sorted. She's not going into work today. I imagine she's going to have the D&C on Thursday. Tough week for our lovely Amos. :cry:


----------



## jenny25

Poor Amos I'm thinking of you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## daviess3

thanks for update heart please send my love to amos, or if your reading amos your in my thoughts, so so tough xxxxx

Heart I didnt apparently have an infection but i think i did i even think i still may have!! but i have mw wed so will see! How r you? I need to measure this week as i defo have a big bump now wll do a bump shot tom tuckie so we can compare all us girlies!

Pups hows street party? x
jen hhows back?
croy hopeful you feeling heavy? I am loL!

Tuckie sara kat never embo mrs mig mom2 abi and everyone i may have forgot to mention hi!!! XX


watched deperate housewifes today cried my eyes out!! You usa ladies have probably already seen it! But uk ladies 1 more episode left right? x


----------



## tuckie27

I'm holding a special thought for you today Amos :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

She's going to try and get the D&C done tomorrow. Her doctor is doing everything in his power to get it done sooner than later, even if it is at midnight tonight. They are going to test the tissue if there's enough to test. Apparently the baby was measuring only 6 weeks today. Down from 7+2 on Thursday. I didn't realize they shrunk like that.

I will definitely send her all of your love.


----------



## heart tree

Looks like she's on right now, maybe she is reading your love.


----------



## heart tree

Davies, please post a bump pic. Mine are on the front page of my journal. I took my last one yesterday. I feel bigger and bigger each week. From 30 weeks until the end they are gaining a half a pound a week! :shock:


----------



## Amos2009

Just signed in for a bit since evidently my phone wanted me to be on lol. Thanks everyone for your love... I have definitely been able to feel it this past week.


----------



## hopeful23456

amos- thinking of you and words can't express how sad i feel for you, it is so hard and horrible to deal with. i really hope they can test the tissue and get some answers. 
amos i think about you all the time :hugs:

heart - thanks for the updates on amos -that's funny about the detergent! i'm going to get some all free and clear

davies - glad you got a car! ford focus isn't bad. i feel huge and heavy! 

mrsm :hugs: glad it's going to work out this time though

just got a puj tub from one of the girls in the moms of multiples group. probably won't use it too much but it's an extra tub for when they are tiny but it was only $12 (lists for $40)
that girl had her twins at 31+3! and they are perfectly fine 10 month olds now

https://pujbaby.com/products-page/bath/puj-tub/


----------



## sara1

Amos- we are all thinking of you dear. I hope things go quickly and smoothly for you and that you are surrounded by the love and support you deserve.


----------



## jenny25

Hey Sarah my back is fine now no more episodes just kicked out hubby and son to the westham legends game so it's just me and the dog x


----------



## hopeful23456

bump pics and nursery pic - still have to put up jungle animals decals and get some baskets/changing table pad and finish the closet
31+4 bump (as you can see I just LOVE to dress up ;) and tucked in the shirt to better show the bump

I do have a dress to wear for the shower so hoping to get some good pics there.

44.5" waist
43" boobs
about 40 lbs gained


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I'm 31+3 today. Your post is music to my ears! Obviously I'm not ready to have the baby, but each day she's in, I just think how much better her chances are when she comes out.

The puj tub is adorable.


----------



## heart tree

Oooh I love your twin bump! There was a woman at the birthing class with twins. She was only 29 weeks but was bigger than me. The nursery is perfect. I'm glad I'm not having twins because I couldn't fit 2 cribs in our small room.

Just measured and my bump and bust increased an inch. Bump is 40 inches and bust is 38 inches. Yikes!


----------



## puppycat

It's ok Heart, my bump is 44".... lol


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies ... 

Amos im so sorry to hun sending lots of love ur way hun xxxx

well today has been a busy one i just got back after working 9:30 - 6 then went to a family bbq for the queens diamond jubilee :) was a lovely evening josh is feeling a lil rough at times and his spots are really coming now but he will be fine :) and he is still happy most of the time :) 

loving the bump pics :D:D:D hope everyone is well :) xxx


----------



## melfy77

Amos:lots and lots of love and hugs to you:hugs: I'm so sorry:hugs:

Hopeful: Beautiful bump you have!:winkwink:

So I went to my appointment this morning. My doctor has the be THE nicest doc on earth (well at least in Canada). You can tell he's used to deal with woment with recurrent pregnancy lost. You feel secure just talking to him, and he actually explains things to you. He started with an abdominal U/S. We saw tiny black spot, and then switched to vaginal U/S. I'm 4 weeks+5 today so I wasn't expecting to see much, but there's a 3mm sac, which is supposed to be normal for how far I am. :happydance: Considering this I am now convinced my 2nd digital test was totally inaccurate!! They didn't check my hcg, and I'm happy they didn't...way too stressful lol. They put me on progesterone and I will have to see an hematologist soon. I have a Protein C deficiency (mild case though) and a slightly elevated Factor VIII. Doc thinks aspirin and folic acid might be enough.


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/07d0dba9.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/29265028.jpghttps://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/c1927795.jpg

38/39 at widest part!! Def had growth spurt! 

Does anyone else feel swollen down there? Sorry for tmi! 

Bumps high right? X


----------



## heart tree

Sounds like a good day Abi. Hope your boy gets over the chicken pox very soon.

Melfy, that all sounds like good news. I'm so glad you like your doctor. When will you meet your hematologist? Do you have another scan scheduled?

Davies, your bump is adorable. Looks very high. Where do you feel the kicks? And yes, I'm swollen down there! LOL! It's very strange. Sometimes I think the baby is in my vagina and then I realize it's just swollen and the walls of my vagina are touching more than usual making it feel like there is something in there. Very strange.


----------



## daviess3

Yes it's wierd! Erm feel kicks right under bobs or high up this week! Babies head is down now ever since it moved this week I feel it all high up! I just looked st ur pics gorgeous bump urs is high to? Or does it just look it? X


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I love your bumps ladies! hopeful, love the nursery! so weird having TWO cribs in there!

here's my bump at 26+4 (3rd tri tomorrow! :happydance:)



And a nursery pic


----------



## heart tree

Florida, your bump is adorable. Happy 3rd tri tomorrow! I can't believe how complete your nursery looks. You put me to shame! LOl!

Davies, I think my bump is low actually. My baby definitely is low. I usually feel all of the movement at or below my belly button. I sometimes feel kicks up higher, but not usually. I feel a lot of movement on my bladder and cervix. I hate it. It constantly has me worried. Only 7 more sleeps until my scan. I hope everything is still ok!


----------



## justwaiting

Lovely Bumps Davies, Florida and Hopeful.
Florida you and I have the same cot! The babies rooms looks so complete.

Davies oh yes swollen down there, it even feels puffy, I'd hate to see what it looks like.


----------



## melfy77

I wanna have a big bump too:happydance: :happydance: I can now imagine myself getting big in the next couple of months!! 

Hopeful: I don't know when I'll be able to see the hematologist, since they're really busy, but the doc and nurse clearly said it needs to be ASAP, so hopefully I won't have to wait too long. I have another scan in 2 weeks. I will be 6 weeks+5. Can't wait:happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Melfy, what is the date of your scan? I'll update the front page.


----------



## croydongirl

Hi girls, 

Hopeful and Florida - I love the nursery pics. I will take one tomorrow and post it. Its not finished but its painted and the crib is in.

Davies - love the bump pic, I think you and I are carrying in a similar place. I think my bum is high too.

Tonight we picked up my Mum at the airport, she flew in for a week to see the bump in person and be here for my baby shower on Saturday. I spent the day cleaning and trying to cross off final assignments for school. Its nice to be so close to the end!! One week to go. We also had another meeting with our doula today. The reality of the birth is starting to make me pretty anxious. I hope I can shake it off.
Hubby's apparent favourite of all time singer/guitar player is playing a show this summer, Aguust 17th - our bubs is due hte 2nd. I told him there is no way I will want to go - I have ever even heard of the guy - I will be breast feeding a no doubt hormonal so I told him that if he got tickets he has to understand that he might not be able to go. If the baby is late he could be a week old, or even less. He told me he could find someone to be with me, which I think is hilarious, if the baby is a couple of weeks old and I am coping ok then maybe I would feel ok about it but I can only imagine if things are not going 100% smooth that I am not going to want anyone else but him here to help me so I can cry or whatever I need to to get through. I think he gets it but I don't want to be unreasonable. I just can't commit to him being able to go out for a whole night when we will have a newborn. Do you think I am being unreasonable? Should we be fully coping by then? Maybe I am just being wimpy.

Input appreciated ladies. I don't want our lives to stop when the baby arrives but for the first few weeks I think I would like it to be as slow and uncommitted as possible.

Thanks x


----------



## sara1

Davies, Hopeful, Florida- Fantastic bumps ladies!!! I can't wait till I look pregnant. Right now I just look seriously bloated!

Croy- I completely understand where your coming from and I don't think you're being unreasonable or whimpy. On the contrary, your attitude is actually smart. That fact is you don't know how you are going to feel, and the safest thing is to plan for the possibility that you will not feel 100% in control so early on. Even if the baby comes right on time and you're breastfeeding like a pro, you're still bound to be exhausted and will be going through a barrage of postpartum hormonal changes. Funnily enough, I suspect when the day comes around he won't even think of leaving. I think men have a slightly underdeveloped sense of how labour-intensive a newborn really is until they experience it first hand.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think just play it by ear is the right thing to do Croy. I don't know how overdue they let you go over there before they induce you but over here it is two weeks. Say you go two weeks, your baby will be a day or two old. On the other hand you could be a week or two early, have a very happy and settled baby and get into the swing of things straight away, and actually feel that he deserves a night out and you are happy to get him out the house for a bit. Or you may feel that you really really need him there with you. Either way, he should just be prepared for what comes and for the fact that he might not be able to go. I'm trying to remember when Mark first went out and left me on a night. I think Edie was a few weeks old. He did not cover himself in glory that night, got drunk and fell asleep in a hedge and came in at about 3am. Pillock. 
Melfy I'm so so pleased to hear your scan went just as it should. I never used a digi this time, I'm a coward and I didn't want to see anything I might not like. But I think they are more damned trouble than they are worth. 
Davies I thought you were having a boy but now I see your bump I think I have changed my mind. You are so tiny and neat and your bump is gorgeous. I carried high and neat last time. 
Hopeful, Florida, Heart, love the bump pics too! Hope to be posting mine soon!
Afm, had a great weekend of jubilee celebrations. We had a street party on Sunday which was lovely despite the rain, we don't let a little thing like torrential rain and the fact it was about 7 degrees spoil our fun! Our street looks amazing with all the houses decorated with flags and bunting. Edie had a special red white and blue poncho knitted for her, as I had a similar one for the silver jubilee!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/07d0dba9.jpg
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/29265028.jpghttps://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/c1927795.jpg
> 
> 38/39 at widest part!! Def had growth spurt!
> 
> Does anyone else feel swollen down there? Sorry for tmi!
> 
> Bumps high right? X

I was very swollen. to the point i thought i had something wrong so sobbed my heart out at the mw... its built up pressure and water retention. It does go dont worry :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Id let him buy ticket but let him no he may have to sell them. 
I learnt the hard way i put down so many rules for my OH in the end weeks and weeks following and looking back im surprised he didnt tell me to shove it and walk out. I dreaded the day id be home alone with baby. I paniced on how id cope. Tell you what iv never looked back. Yes theres days i rip my hair out but in the beginning it was easy! I loved having her to myself. And now we have a unbreakable bond she doesnt have with anyone else. 
Youl cope being instinct takes over. Hormones cant be used in excuses unfortunately because nearly 6 months on i still get surges. 
Id just not stop him doing something hed like to do as it can backfire. I told my OH he wasnt going to a gig 2 weeks before my EDD as i was told id go early... he went and we got in a argument i got stressed and caused trouble.... un necessary trouble as she was 3 days late :) 

Dont panic you will be fine :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/79ddcca5.jpg

My Jubilee munchkin. 
Tracie that's all so true. I panicked about every upcoming event the month before my due date and I needn't have done. I suppose you just have no idea how things will pan out and it's all so totally unknown. I was like you, I enjoyed having her to myself. I still do.


----------



## daviess3

Mrs mig she's lovely, real little cutie, an love the poncho, how fab has all the parties been? I love the community spirit, alot of people have said that they thought boy at first but now they see my bump they think girl! We will see! Will upload my 12 an 20 week scans again so can get everyone's opinions I do love guessing! X

Tracie thanks for input on swelling it's not horrific yet! But I'm just uncomfy an feel like I can only wear cotton underwear etc! X

Croy I think ladies are right play it by ear, I don't think you will no how u feel, my friend who had c section has found it hard really hard an she has had 2 nights of her mum staying she said she really suffered with hormones(maybe c section related) but think maybe but of the blues, she said get some vitamin I think b12? The hormone regulating vitamin. But as we don't no if we will have easy labour hard labour section etc I wouldn't make promises! I'm also like u worried about delivery the last thing I would worry about is a night out for hubs! Just explain that I think. Enjoy your time with ur mum must be lovely to see her whilst preg xx


----------



## daviess3

Just I looked it doesn't look any different just feels it I think! Hubbys given up trying to feel lol he said it didn't feel any different but last time we dtd I felt swollen inside! I have to say pregnancy is so glam NOT!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All our bits swell up because of the increased blood flow don't they? It's why sex is good when you are pregnant, not that I'm having any. Speaking of which, I had a dreaded sleepgasm last night. Argh!!
Just been reading Andrea's journal at her 10/11 week mark. So reassuring. Countdown to my scan now, 1 week and 3 days. My boobs don't feel as sore anymore though I still have loads of other good symptoms.


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m is that right I felt a bit swollen inside when we dtd but wil try again lol! Ur daughters hair is lovely I love curly hair. I think my boobs started to ease off around then, then they would come back with avengence! That first tri was hardest for sure but everyday that goes by definitely makes u stronger, I feel like I have been pg years! Now I worry more about labour! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hopeful, Davies and Florida...what lovely bumps! You are very neat Davies but it looks a good bump! I still think a boy for you, just a feeling!
I cant wait to actually have a proper bump and look pregnant. I think I just look fat now. I was 9 stone when I fell pregnant and now Im 10 stone, I dont know if thats normal weight gain or just greed? My boobs are much bigger and my stomach is quite big too.

Croy, as the others have said best to just play it by ear. I dont think your being unreasonable, I think its prefectly normal to have anxieties about how you will be feeling if the baby is here and even if its not. Just have your husband prepapred that even if he has tickets there is no certainty that he can go.

What a lovely girl you have Mrs M, so cute. Such beautiful hair.

I've been reassuring myself by using my doppler twice recently, I do agree its the best purchase. Such a reassuring noise like galloping horses as someone else compared it to x


----------



## Abi 2012

im 1 very happy mummy/ mummy to be today im 11 weeks and just used my doppler (again) and heard babies heartbeat :D:D i made it to 11 weeks 3 weeks further then last time and the furthest i hve been since my lil man :) xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats great Abi, I find the doppler reassuring aswell!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ladies has anyone else being getting terrible headaches/migraines?
I knew that this could be common during the first trimester but it seems to be now that Im suffering more than ever. Ive had a migraine since last night and its never really shifted. I could barely sleep due to it and had to take a paracetamol but its still lingering. Its making me feel quite sick aswell.


----------



## sara1

Just- last week I had horrible headaches... Really debilitating. This week my head is fine but I've got serious heartburn. Can't win!! I found paracemtol did nothing but I good head neck and face massage from dh followed by sleep really helped. I hope you find dome relief!!!

Mism- She is a knockout!!! Absolutely adoreable!


----------



## hopeful23456

happy milestone day abi and pink!

croy- i wouldn't go but i think we are going to be stressed out, lack of sleep and not ready to be out and about ;)

florida - love the bump and nursery pics! I wish my nursery was so big I could put 2 cribs on 1 wall! the color is great too

davies- i am swollen down there too...

mrsm - she is gorgeous! what a beautiful girl! did I miss your milestone yesterday? happy milestone day!

just - i had headaches too, in first tri and maybe some of second but i can't remember. hoping they get better soon! i haven't had them for many weeks now]

melfy - that's good! and hoping they can get you in soon, sounds like you have a great dr too

davies, croy, heart - still squashes this week...next week we are honeydew melons!


I think I missed these milestones over the weekend? if so, happy milestone day girls!

Saturdays

Cazi77
Lexi374
Puppycat

Sundays

KatM


----------



## daviess3

Happy milestone days ladies xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Happy Milestone Day ladies :)

Loving all the bump and nursery photos! 

Davies, your bump is quite high! I know what the old wives tales say about bump position and gender...but, most of those don't really mean anything :p I feel swollen down there too, more so when I was on the prog. supps. 

Melfy- Glad you got good news from your Dr :D

Croy- I understand your hesitation to make commitments. You really have no idea what's going to be going on at that time. I imagine you'll be very tired either way and if baby is here, concerts can be really loud for little baby's developing ears. Maybe just have OH plan on going, but prepare that he may have to cancel? 

MrsMiggs- Lol @ your OH sleeping in hedges! I've seen my OH that drunk before :p Your daughter is adorable too!

Justkeep/Abi- The doppler is amazing!!! So glad I got one too! Oh, and I've had a few headaches here and there. I thought I'd have them worse because I have a history of migraines, but so far only 2 have forced me to take a tylenol....knock on wood!

Afm, I had an eventful morning. I went to take my heartburn meds (supposed to take on empty stomach) and the pill went down kinda funny and I felt afterwards like I was gonna puke and I kept saying to myself "Don't puke, don't puke" and next thing I know I'm running to the bathroom and all I'd had this morning was water so it was all stomach acid and water and I heaved so hard I peed my pants again and of course it's the nasty yellow acid that burns :/ Ugh! Then one of the Army wives had her first ultrasound today and she was supposed to be about 9 weeks and she texts me and says they didn't find heartbeat. I've been texting with her all morning. It was her first pregnancy and they're having her go back next Monday to check again, but it sounds bad. She's hopeful (like I was after they told me to come back after not finding heartbeat with my 1st mmc), but she only measured 6 weeks and they told her the sac looked collapsed :/ I offered to come pick her up or drive over to her house just to talk. We'll see how things go, but I have a feeling it's over :( I didn't want to burst her bubble so I told her I pray she has a miracle on Monday (and I do), but I'm pretty jaded from my own losses.


----------



## hopeful23456

tuckie - that's nice of you to take care of your friend, people are pretty clueless with first m'cs (I was anyway) so glad she has you to talk to!
was it your pee that was the yellow nasty acid that burned? lol, just kidding. hope you feel better!

amos - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? All these bump pics! m jealous i miss mine!!

My OH has made a very bad mistake.... he ate 2 of my Jammy dodgers! m goint to beat him with a wooden spoon! Bad man! lol


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: Amos. Been thinking about you lots this week :hug:

We had a lovely weekend away in Cambridge but came home with severe toothache :( Was up all night in agony. I've given birth three times and I'd take labour over the pain I felt last night any day!! Been to the emergency dentist today and he's sorted it for me thank god. Haven't slept for two days so I'll be having an early night tonight hopefully.

Happy milestone day ladies :)


----------



## tuckie27

Oh and they had CNN on at the salon where I got my mani/pedi yesterday and were showing the queen lighting the beacon live and I thought about all you B&B girls across the pond :) Hope you all enjoyed the festivities.


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Hahaha, I guess I worded that funny in my rant there! To clarify, the yellow burning acid was from my stomach, not my bladder! :D


----------



## Wiggler

I ladies, can I join? I got my BFP 2 days ago after MC in March and May this year :cry: and I am terrified x x x


----------



## Hope39

Hello girls

Hope you are all ok. I have been away since saturday and had rubbish reception on my phone so i have had a catch up on this thread whilst on the way home. Now i am home i cant remember what i read earlier

Anyway............ i need some advice of you experience girls please

Had my scan today and i would like your opinions on what i should be (as in weeks) and what i would have seen

So

21/4/12 - CD1

8/5/12 - CD18 - I have ovulated on CD18 before and CD21 (i didnt monitor this cycle)

So i had a scan today, what should i be measuring? Do they take it from ovulation or from CD1

Cycle length is 32-34 days normally

Your advice will be much appreciated girls, not got a good feeling again :cry:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

hope - does that make you 6 weeks? they count from the first day of your last period. at 6 weeks you should see a sac and fetal pole/yolk sac possibly? I say possibly as this is the only pregnancy i've had anything in the sac that we know of. i had heartbeats at 6 weeks but not everyone does.
what is going on? 

hi wiggler - welcome and congrats! we've all been there, completely terrified and still get scared. are you going to get betas tested? 

lol tuckie - ;) i hate those pukes you are talking about though, they burn.

embo - ouch! glad you got the tooth fixed!

tracie - sucks about the jammy dodgers. i was thinking a pop tart may be like a bad substitute for a jammy dodger? do they have pop tarts over there?


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day!!

Hope- If you go from ovulation you should be measuring about 6 weeks. I say about because these measurements are not exact so try not the stress if its varies a little either way. Everything crossed for you! 

Embo- Your toothache sounds hellish! Glad to hear you're feeling better. Hope you get some sleep!

Tuckie :rofl: I got such a giggle at your expense, I feel guilty. I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## cazi77

Hope I would say you were 6 weeks plus/minus a couple of days and I would have thought you would have seen a sac/yolk sac and possibly a fetal pole but maybe not with a H/B? xx


----------



## Wiggler

I probably won't get my Betas done, I had my betas done for reassurance last time and they were hardly rising so I spent the next week in fear until the inevetable happened, whatever happens is going to happen I guess. x x x


----------



## Hope39

Hi

They said they could see a sac which measured 4-5 weeks :cry:

If it's calculated from ovulation it's about right because if I ovulated cd18 that's 4 weeks today

I thought It was taken from cd1 though and i should be 6w 3d

I don't have good scan experience as they fetus has always stopped growing at 6w

FFS, I hate this pregnant lark


----------



## hopeful23456

hope - :hugs: you never know what will happen.i see all your mc's have been early (mine were too). when is your next appt? I think they just say CD1 as they are assuming a 28 day cycle?


----------



## Hope39

My cycle is 32-34 normally, occasionally 31

I have to go back in 2 weeks

Xx


----------



## tuckie27

Wiggler- Welcome :) We all know how scary PAL is, especially very early on! 

Hope- I know they will measure you based off the 1st day of your LMP, but maybe since you have longer cycles and/or ovulate later you could be earlier in gestation than they think? The good news is if they saw a 4-5 week sac and it's a correct measurement, it would be normal to not see a heartbeat yet and when you go back in 2 weeks you should see one if all is progessing well. Good luck :) 

Sara- Giggle away, I don't mind :p My hubby would've too if he were home!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am moving tomorrow, so I have just been lurking. Packing up a house is a bit stressful. I even asked my in-laws to come over yesterday to help out. I wound up breaking down in tears to my MIL about how frustrated I have been with DH lately. 

Tuckie,
I am so sorry about your friend. You will be a good support for her and give her hope that a successful pregnancy is around the bend. That sucks that you vomited AND peed yourself. The joys of pregancy =).

Hope,
Sending you light. 

Wiggler,
Welcome. I pray for your sticky bean.

Heart,
I was touched at how your DH is so into fatherhood already. Made me tear up about my own DH and our baby.

Everyone else,
I read all your posts and am thinking of you all. Just too frazzled over here to remember anything else.


----------



## heart tree

Hope, if you Ov'd on May 8, you would be pregnant for exactly 4 weeks today. But they add on an extra 2 weeks, so that would make you 6 weeks today. The measurement should reflect that. It should be measuring about 6 weeks give or take a few days on either end. But keep in mind that you aren't sure exactly when you Ov'd. Just because you normally Ov between days 18 - 21, doesn't mean you did this cycle. You could have Ov'd later which would explain why the pregnancy is smaller. Really the only way they will be able to tell what's happening is with another scan. Early scans can be very misleading which is why a lot of doctors don't like doing them. I'm sorry you are in such limbo right now. :hugs:

Wiggler welcome and congrats! It's such a scary time in the early days. I hope you find support here.

Tuckie, you poor thing! Heartburn is the worst! Puking up stomach must feel miserable. And peeing on yourself too? Now you have something to hold over this kid when he/she is a teenager and riding your last nerve!

Em, I hope you are sleeping right now. Tooth pain is horrific. I hate the dentist. I'll take someone prodding at my lady parts over prodding in my mouth any day. 

Hopeful, 32 weeks chick! Amazing! I bought the Ubbi diaper pail today. I got it in gray. It's the only pail I could find that I could interchange between disposables and cloth. And I like that you can use any bag you want. Plus the stainless steel feature is great. I just wish it had a foot pedal. But I think I'll be happy with it.

My hubby is sick. I think he might have picked something up at the clinic where our birthing class was. He basically has a cold, but he's not in a good mood about it. He slept on the couch last night. If he gets me sick, I'll be so mad. Poor guy had to go food shopping just now though as I can't go by myself. I much prefer my non-sick hubby!


----------



## heart tree

Oh, Kat, I missed your post. Do you like the new place? I hate moving. Especially downsizing. I hope it will be comfortable for the time you are there.


----------



## heart tree

FYI girls, Amos has her D&C tomorrow at 8:30am.


----------



## Embo78

No still awake heart. The pain came back at 9pm. I'm hoping it's just a reaction to the drilling and fiddling around with it. I think it just needs to settle down.

Amos, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, 
Thanks for all the words of wisdom. I feel way better about my nerves now. Hubby was actually more understanding than gave him credit for when I brought it up again. I have no plans to go to the concert but I told him I would give it my best shot to let him go but that I wasn't going to make a decision until the time and he said he totally understood and was prepared to not be able to go if that's what ends up happening. 

Hope - I don't want to give you false hope, but as Heart says there is no way to know exactly when everything happened this cycle and all the measurements are so tiny that in short periods of time things can change. I really hope that in two weeks things are back to measuring normal. Are you working with a fertility specialist? 
I am so sorry for all your losses, I have five that were all around 6 weeks before this one. I know it can be so hard to hold on to hope, but I am praying that whatever happens you can find peace. 

Heart - Sorry the hubs if sick. I hated it when Jeremy had the flu early in the pregnancy. I felt so bad asking him to do things for me when he was sick but I had no choice. I am glad he is sleeping on the couch to keep you and baby girl safe, what a good Daddy! 

Tuckie - Sorry about the puking/peeing. NOT fun! If it makes you feel better, Hubby was making me laugh so hard the other night in bed that I totally peed- just a little but enough I had to change my PJ pants. He was so shocked and grossed out it just made it more funny to me, which was not good! Pregnancy incontinence is so much fun ;)

Kat - wishing you well on the move. It took me over an hour to clean and put back/organize my pantry today I felt so sluggish and pathetic, I can't imagine moving and re arranging a whole houseful, I hope that you have some good help and can give yourself permission to rest as much as you need to.

Spending some good time with my mum who's visiting for a week. She will not leave my bump alone which is getting mildly annoying already but I am hoping that when the novelty wears off she'll back off a little! She also won't sit anywhere but right next to me on the couch, like, almost on my lap. I know she hates living far away but seriously its a bit much :) Tomorrow we are going with my MIL to the faric store to get a foam pad and fabric to make the window seat and crib skirt for the nursery. It's going to be fun :)


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I just remembered your post from earlier this morning. I think it's reasonable to be concerned. But I also think keeping an open mind and staying flexible is the key for both of you. He might get tickets with the agreement that he will sell them if you need him around. But you never know, you might savor that time alone with your baby for the night. It's so hard to predict. As long as you both can stay open minded and flexible about it, I think you'll be ok.

Enjoy the time with your mom. I saw your cute pic on FB holding the "Nana" sign at the airport. That's so sweet. I might have to do that when my mom comes.


----------



## heart tree

Croy, how funny, we posted at the same time! Well I guess my advice was appropriate then! LOL! Sounds like that's exactly what you are doing.

I'm laughing at the image of your mom sitting so close to you. That's hilarious! I'm sure you aren't finding it so entertaining, but from my perspective, it's pretty funny.

Have fun at the fabric store. That's one thing my mother and I love doing together since we both sew. 

Em, I'm so sorry you are still in so much pain. Ugh to the drilling and such. My worst nightmare.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- glad u got an Ubbi! When I got mine, I opened it up and left it in the garage for a day as it smelled a little like paint (I have a super nose, probably wouldn't smell to anyone else ;) then it was fine, I opened and closed the sliding top a few times too and now it opens super easy, I think it's going to be a great pail and it looks cool too! 

Kat- hope the move goes smoothly! 

Croy- my mom sits really close too when she comes up here ;)


----------



## melfy77

Hope; don't give up yet:hugs: It's not only a matter of ovulation, but also when the little one decided to implant itself. And everything is so small at this stage. I know those 2 weeks are gonna be a torture for you. Hang in there:hugs:

Croy: totally understand where you're coming from, and can totally see myself in the exact same situation. I guess you'll decide on the concert day.

Wiggler: I'm sorry you have to be here, but you'll find great support:flower:

So just for fun, I bought 2 dollar tree store tests (pro-care). They have OPK's and HCG tests. As far as the OPK's go, I was never able to get a positive one to save my life, not even close, and I knew I was ovulating. The lines are terrible. For pregnancy test, the lines are terrible. So I did one this afternoon with a very diluted urine (always thirsty so I drink about 3-4 liters of water a day). And got a faint positive. I took the other one after dinner, with a less diluted urine, and the test line was as dark as the control line (well, almost):happydance: It's amazing how big of a difference drinking water changes the test results. Grow my little bean, grow :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Heart,
DH and I both like our new place enough, but it is nowhere near as lovely, spacious and light as our home. It is also saving us $1500/month that we can save for our big move back to SoCal. Plus DH's company is kind of shaky right now, and it is a relief not having such a large mortgage. It has lots of storage, so that it making it easier on DH. He loves his stuff.

Sorry your DH is sick. Yuck! I hate when DH is sick. Luckily I have NEVER caught one of his colds. I hope the same for you.

Croy,
I LOL at the image of your mom sitting in your lap rubbing your belly. 
It sounds like you have the concert situation sorted out to the best of your ability right now.
I am taking it pretty easy move wise. DH is upstairs slaving away while I am resting, again. MIL handled packing the whole kitchen, while I packed our dishes. Not much is expected of me, which is a good thing.


Hopeful,
How much longer before the big day? I think I remember you were having the twins early, as common for twins.

Hi to everyone else. I was so happy to return to almost all good news. I send light to Amos.


----------



## Wiggler

Kat - Good luck with the move hun 

heart tree - I hope your hubby gets better soon 

Croydon - Hope you enjoy your shopping tomorrow and hope your mum gives you a bit more space :hugs:

x x x


----------



## heart tree

Melfy, that's awesome! Love those dark lines. It's true, water can really alter things. Keep growing little bean!

Kat, lots of storage is key. That's one thing we're lacking in this place. It's a sweet little craftsman style house that we're renting with a separate studio that was converted from a garage. It has it's own full bath. Tim uses that as his music studio and we also use it when guests come. But there are few closets in the house itself. We're frantically trying to rearrange and purge things to make room for the baby. 

Saving $1500/mo is even more key! That's a huge relief. I'm so glad you can take it easy for the move. No heavy lifting at all. You are growing a baby!


----------



## hopeful23456

Melfy- happy you got dark lines! 

Kat- the c section is July 11, so I'm 20 days before what my ticker says. 1500 is a ton! That's almost as much as our monthly mortgage payment including insurance and everything!


----------



## Abi 2012

just a quick post to say to amos im thinking of u honey xxx 

off to work soon but im shattered as josh had a bad night and was up every hour complaining about itching :/ bless him wish there was something more i could do for him :(


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies.

Abi- Sorry to hear you're sleep deprived and your little man is suffering!

Croy- :rofl: I got such a chuckle out of the image of your mom crowding you on the couch and constantly touching your belly. My MIL is a bit like and it drives me nuts!

Heart- Hope Tim fells better soon... and stays on the couch until he does! What a good guy!

Kat- Moving is the pits, but it does sound like you're getting lots of help which is great. Honestly, I can't even imagine moving house while pregnant... I barely have the energy to move from the couch :rofl: It's great that you're saving money as well! I know you said you're waiting till after the baby to move back to SoCal, but have you started house hunting there yet? I adore looking at real estate... so many endless possibilities.

Hopeful- Wow! July 11th seems so soon. That's amazing! I feel like you're going to be the first in what will be a beautiful summer parade of new babies on this thread. So exciting!

afm- I went to my first prenatal yoga class yesterday which was really quite lovely. I'm off to the pool to swim now and then I have to find something to wear to a wedding we're going to on Saturday... I am not looking forward to this. I don't look gloriously pregnant, I just look bloated and fat. I'm not having a great body image day...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Try to go for something cut under the bust Sara, it enhances the bump and makes you look pregnant rather than "relaxed" :haha:
Abi, I hope Josh is better soon and you get a good nights sleep. 
Heart, likewise for Tim. 
Croy, pleased you got the concert thing sorted. 
Tuckie vomiting and wetting yourself sounds horrible. :hugs:
Embo I hope you get the tooth sorted soon, it must be agony. 
We have had my mum over for the weekend and she won't leave me alone either. 
Thank you for all the lovely comments about my daughter. I think she is gorgeous too but then I would! We are going scarecrow hunting today in Wetwang :haha: it's a local village and they have a scarecrow festival every year. 
My nausea has hit a new level, I have never actually thrown up but I feel really crap. It just stops me from wanting to do anything. My house is a mess, my ironing is out of control, I feel like a lethargic, bilious zombie. Which I suppose is a good thing.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! Omg I have a lot to catch up on! I had a great time with my family and friends over the bank holiday so much so I completely forgot I was pregnant :shock: until awful sickness hit on Monday night and I projectile vommed into my sister's toilet! Since then I have had very very little sickness - even on a long drive home - and next to no cramping which has me a bit worried now :wacko:. Anyway my next scan is tomorrow or Friday (I have to have it then as I need the drip at 8 weeks or before) but I am having a wobble today. Reading back now...

Hope I am so so sorry Hun. I'm no doctor obviously and in my experience of this pregnancy nightmare journey I've had, absolutely anything can happen and it could all very well turn out perfectly by your next scan. However, also in my experience once dates fall behind for me or things don't look right from LMP so there isn't this that and the other by such a time, I would know myself that I will miscarry. That is one of the reasons why i have some confidence in this pregnancy. I said to my husband, 'if it's not this this and this it's over for us' and showed him pictures, so he didn't have false hope and could deal with it straight away. I know we are far from out of the woods yet though and that I could still mc but I also know that would not follow the pattern of my other 4 - I've never measured on time before and I don't have a blood clotting disorder. However, if I go for my scan tomorrow and they say I measure say 7 weeks I will know it's over again and in part I am preparing myself for that because the shock would be that much greater now since I have been given hope. I *really* *really* hope that it's your ovulation date that is right but I would start preparing yourself emotionally too. Im only speaking honestly from my own experience, you're not my body obviously anything can happen, hopefully for the better!! We're all here for you Hun and rooting for you xxxxxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just Ben catching up as ive been working. No jubilee parties for me. 

Hope there are loads of factors at play to determine how far along you are. My midwife at epau explined that it depend on when you ov, when sperm met egg and when it implanted. That can make yous week out. Also your anatomy has an impact Im the scan quality. I have a tilted uterus so they fish around for ages even when they find the sac. Hope the next tww flies by hun. 

Loving all the bump pics and nursery pics. 

Melfy glad you got nice dark lines. 

Amos thinking of you today. 

Croy. I agree with the other ladies. Hope your mum gives you some room to breath. I got a tshirt with dd saying don't touch the bump. Chris uncle of all people was obsesSed.

Kay hope the move goes smoothly.


sorry cannot remember much else. 

Afm still plodding along. still worried at the amour of lowered abdominal pain and backache I'm getting. hope its just the excess prOgesterone loosening things up. Don't feel sick boobs are not sore either. only got a bloated belly and increased appetite. Humph


----------



## filipenko32

That's a great thing mrs migg! Im so excited about your scan!! :yipee: do you feel like you've been on too many rides at the fair and you would feel so much better if you were actually sick but kind of not even better if you were sick because there's nothing to sick up because you can't eat anything! Lol! That's how I was feeling - not today though - wish it would come back, I think! Did you ever have a day without cramping too? Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, I knew there was somebody I meant to mention in my post. I can't offer any advice but I'm praying everything is ok for you. 
Fili, good to see you back. My cramps disappeared weeks 7&8 too and came back with bells on week 9.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh thanks mrs migg that made me feel loads better, I'm getting nervous now, I hope they fit me in tomorrow going to call them in 2 minutes. I love reading your posts in your journal btw, I think you're a good writer and should write a book. I like the image of you hearing the bunting flapping in the wind after everyone had gone home.


----------



## Hope39

Thanks girls

I'm not getting my hopes up so I will be prepared. I'm already thinking of what direction I need to go next

I'm a bit upset this morn as I have it in my end this pregnancy will not work out. I know I should keep positive but I can't.

Next two weeks will no doubt drag

Amos - thinking of you today Hun :hugs:

Xx


----------



## jenny25

Thinking of you today Amos xxx


----------



## debzie

Hope I think it is normal to expect the worse its the only way many of us cope, and protect ourselves me included.

Afm did a digi test and the dam thing is still saying 2-3 weeks, I had my last 2-3 weeks one 6 days ago. So that accompanied by the lack of symptoms has made me feel like shite but not in a good pregnancy related way. Humph.


----------



## melfy77

Debzie: I will give you the same advice the other girls gave me: throw the tests away, they're evil! I've read stories of women getting their 3+ past 6 weeks, so don't worry about it. I also have have no symptoms, wanna freak out with me?:blush:


----------



## filipenko32

I will freak out with you melfy and debzie as I only have extreme tiredness as a symptom now, no sickness no nothing. And yes throw those digis away xx

Hope my hubs always says hope for the best prepare for the worst which always helped me xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Got my booking in appointment at 1pm in the hospital where I will hopefully give birth. Theyre not scanning me but they want a urine sample beforehand in a 'clean container' so I have used a lucozade bottle :rofl: thoroughly washed out of course. Bit nervous!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck fili u b fine hunny bunch, I got mw at 130! An going to cinema tonight with my pg friend to watch what to expect when ur expecting! Quite excited popcorn an ice cream!! Yummy! Lol!

Amos thinking of you today xxxx

Embo hope toothaches easing hun have u gone back to dentist? X

Hi to everyone else all good here! X


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh enjoy the cinema! Can't bring myself to watch that yet! I have developed a love for ham and cheese sandwiches!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

croydongirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> Thanks for all the words of wisdom. I feel way better about my nerves now. Hubby was actually more understanding than gave him credit for when I brought it up again. I have no plans to go to the concert but I told him I would give it my best shot to let him go but that I wasn't going to make a decision until the time and he said he totally understood and was prepared to not be able to go if that's what ends up happening.
> 
> Hope - I don't want to give you false hope, but as Heart says there is no way to know exactly when everything happened this cycle and all the measurements are so tiny that in short periods of time things can change. I really hope that in two weeks things are back to measuring normal. Are you working with a fertility specialist?
> I am so sorry for all your losses, I have five that were all around 6 weeks before this one. I know it can be so hard to hold on to hope, but I am praying that whatever happens you can find peace.
> 
> Heart - Sorry the hubs if sick. I hated it when Jeremy had the flu early in the pregnancy. I felt so bad asking him to do things for me when he was sick but I had no choice. I am glad he is sleeping on the couch to keep you and baby girl safe, what a good Daddy!
> 
> Tuckie - Sorry about the puking/peeing. NOT fun! If it makes you feel better, Hubby was making me laugh so hard the other night in bed that I totally peed- just a little but enough I had to change my PJ pants. He was so shocked and grossed out it just made it more funny to me, which was not good! Pregnancy incontinence is so much fun ;)
> 
> Kat - wishing you well on the move. It took me over an hour to clean and put back/organize my pantry today I felt so sluggish and pathetic, I can't imagine moving and re arranging a whole houseful, I hope that you have some good help and can give yourself permission to rest as much as you need to.
> 
> Spending some good time with my mum who's visiting for a week. She will not leave my bump alone which is getting mildly annoying already but I am hoping that when the novelty wears off she'll back off a little! She also won't sit anywhere but right next to me on the couch, like, almost on my lap. I know she hates living far away but seriously its a bit much :) Tomorrow we are going with my MIL to the faric store to get a foam pad and fabric to make the window seat and crib skirt for the nursery. It's going to be fun :)

My mum was the complete same except i lived with her for the first 32 weeks of my pregnancy! I became her personal buddah except she couldnt hide me. She got very upset when i moved out as she missed watching my bump grow and knowing every move Izzy made... And TBH i missed her being there. 
Im sure your mum is just very excited, but also sad shes missing out on ou having a baby. :)


----------



## debzie

Melfy and Fili I would love to join the freak out over no symptoms. 

Thanks melfy I will do my last ever one. Then no more promise. 

Fili good luck at your booking in appoitment. They will ask millions of questions and take bloods. Cannot wait to get to that stage. 

With my last pregnancy we started a symptom spotting thread to post day amd night if you had any ad sometimes if they are mild we forget about them.


----------



## Wiggler

Good luck at your appointment Fili!


----------



## daviess3

I hate ham an cheese is ok! But not really been into sandwiches, more rolls or cakes lol! I just popped to gregs an brought a cheese an bacon turnover an a cupcake!! Oh dear what a fattie! Lol! 
Waiting for mw who is clearly running late! X


----------



## Wiggler

Mmm cheese and bacon turnovers are amazing!!! Hope you don't have to wait too long for the MW x x x


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day:
Embo
Jenny 
Kellie

Davies- No cheese and bacon for me thank you, but the cupcake sounds delicious! Good luck with the mw. 

Fili- hope your booking in appointment goes smoothly

Heart-I have a scan next week on the 12th. Would you mind updating the front page for me. Thanks


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Oh thanks mrs migg that made me feel loads better, I'm getting nervous now, I hope they fit me in tomorrow going to call them in 2 minutes. I love reading your posts in your journal btw, I think you're a good writer and should write a book. I like the image of you hearing the bunting flapping in the wind after everyone had gone home.

Ah, thank you Fili. I'd love to write for a living actually but I have no idea what to write or how I would get into it. 
Laughing at you taking your wee in a lucozade bottle. How much did you take them?? :haha:
Debzie, Hope, Wiggler, fingers crossed everything is going ok. 
I'm feeling nervous again. No reason to, I think I'm just getting nervous about next week.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Wiggler, just noticed your news...your pregnant again so quick thats brilliant. I remember you from the other thread I post on "December babies". Fingers crossed for success this time x


----------



## hopeful23456

debzie- they don't even have those digi tests in the states from what I've heard (from heart). we love frers here. I bet we don't have digis because they don't need another whole country freaking out over their 1-2 or 2-3 weeks readings, etc :)
i just don't hear the best results from them :hugs:

Happy Milestone day:
Embo
Jenny 
Kellie

(thanks for that Sara) and I bet you look great Sara! you should do a bump pic! swimming sounds like fun, I haven't swam in years. 

have fun at the movie davies! i want to see it too but no way could i sit in a theater for that long, the food though sounds really yummy

hi fili! when are they going to do another scan if it's just pee test tomorrow? do you need another scan before you can do a drip?

hope :hugs: i really hope this time works out for you!

amos :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys sorry not been about much my
Mum was in a car accident on Monday night on the way home from her brothers house when her taxi went head on into the side of another car this other cut them up she is doing fine just has a lot of pain I can't do much as she is 400 miles away so I've been on the phone constantly too her since i can't fly and we don't have the money to get there xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Thinking of Amos today :hugs: 

Fili- Good luck at appt

Davies- Have fun at the movies :)

I talked to my friend for awhile yesterday about my m/cs and the options and what to expect, etc. I told her all the things I wish someone had told me. I also told her I spotted brown with both before the red blood came and then she texted me at 4am that she had started brown spotting and couldn't sleep. Now her brown has stopped and she asked me if it was normal. I told her brown spotting can be normal in pregnancies, but in her case with them not finding a heartbeat, the sac measuring 3 weeks behind and looking "collapsed" that I thought she was probably in the very early stages of a m/c. I was just honest with her. I think she was ok with it. I just wanted to prepare her and not sugar coat it...do you guys think that was ok for me to say? I think part of her still wants to think it's going to be okay, like most of us would want to.


----------



## heart tree

Jen, I'm relieved to hear your mom is ok! How scary! Happy 26 weeks. You are double digits!

Tuckie, I'm not a big fan of sugar coating things for the sake of giving false hope. When I read your post yesterday, I thought to myself that there is no way this poor woman is going to carry this baby to term. The measurements, the age of the pregnancy and the lack of hb are not good signs at all. Of course you can always pray for someone and hope for the best, but at the same time, it's important to be realistic. I think you did the right thing. She was asking for your guidance and you gave it to her. I would have loved to have had a friend who would have given me some concrete advice when I was going through my first. Instead I kept clinging to false hope and it made it more devastating..

Hi to everyone else! I've read but now my mind is mush. Tim is still home sick. He slept on the couch last night again and is still there. Usually I do my work from the couch, but I had to move it into the bedroom. 

I just heard my text go off in the other room. Am going to check now. Hoping it is Amos with an update. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Nope, not a text from her. I hope she's all drugged up right now.


----------



## Wiggler

Just did my last digi, it said the same thing as the one 2 days ago, what a waste of a digi, my own fault for not having any self control though :haha: :dohh: x x x


----------



## Amos2009

Hi everyone...just wanted to let let my favorite people in the world know that I'm now at home and everything went well. I'm doped up, so not in pain, which is my favorite part of this whole process. Yes, just call me a druggie LOL. Will take a while to see if they had enough tissue to be able to test, but I seriously doubt they did at this point. 

Anyway, thanks again for all your love and kind thoughts. I really don't know what I would do without all of you. You have definitely managed to keep me sane through this whole process. 

I will keep checking in periodically if that's ok. I still want to know that all of you are doing well, and I need to see baby pics! I'm so proud of all you soon to be Moms. Your children will be SO lucky and blessed. 

Love you all.....


----------



## Embo78

:cry: :cry: Amos you're an amazing woman. I hope you do stick around we're gonna miss you.

After my erpc's I tried to enjoy the druggyness! I also got some strong sleeping tablets from my doc for the first week.


----------



## hopeful23456

amos- you are more than welcome here and i still hope that you get the baby you deserve so much. if you ever go to MN, would love to meet you. hoping they gave you drugs to take at home too. love you too!!!! 

jen - sorry about your mom!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos I've got eyes full of tears. Thank you for taking the time to let us know how you are. I've been thinking of you today. Please do keep popping in. 
Jenny I'm sorry to hear about your Mums ordeal and I'm sorry you can't get to her. I hope she makes a very speedy recovery.


----------



## tuckie27

Amos- We are all here for you hun :hugs: You must be a saint to come on here and give us words of encouragement with all that you're going through. Big hugs to you and enjoy those drugs while they last :) 

Heart- I'm glad we agree. I was the same way (I think the false hope made it all the more devestating too) and she did text me saying thanks and how she was glad she knew what to expect more after we talked. She said her friend didn't handle it the right way and didn't tell her what to expect or anything...this is another Army wife that claims she miscarried twins. I say "claims" because I totally got the impression she was making it up. I don't know what it was, but I only met her once and she started talking about how she lost twins and I asked her a question and she totally couldn't answer it (I don't even remember now, but it's something anyone who had legitimate losses would have known about) and she gave some stammered response. I had a feeling in my gut she was full of shit and it made me sooo mad! So I wasn't surprised that this girl handled it improperly and had no advice to offer.


----------



## heart tree

Amos, thanks for the update babe. I'm glad you are drugged up right now. I hope you remembered to ask for the Ambien! It helped me get through some otherwise sleepless nights and it sounds like it helped Em as well. Massive hugs to you. 

Tuckie, your friend is lucky to have you. As horrible as it is, at least she has someone she can talk to about this. She must have so many conflicting emotions right now and a lot of people won't know what to say to her. Luckily, she has you to confide in. And boo to the woman who claimed a twin loss. I can't imagine ever wanting to claim something like that. But I know we've all discussed that here before.


----------



## Wiggler

Amos - Huge huge hugs hun :hugs:

Jenny - Sooo glad your mum is OK, thats terrifying :hugs:

x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie I think you did the right thing too. Like Heart, when you told us about it I thought it didn't sound good, and once she said she was spotting there is no point trying to tell her it's all going to be ok. There is a myth that if you spot brown its old blood and that's nothing to worry about but I think we all know that that isn't necessarily the case. I think it's good that you were brave enough to prepare her for the worst.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Amos :hugs: to you. Im thinking of you just now. Take care of yourself x


----------



## cazi77

Big :hugs: amos thinking of you xxx


----------



## cazi77

Sorry this is a bit of a me me me selfish post but ...

I really hate the way i'm feeling at the moment. I want to enjoy this pregnancy but feel like i'm wishing it away. I thought I would relax once I got to 12 weeks but didn't then thought 20 weeks but am still a nervous wreck. I just keep thinking something is going to go wrong. I have no reason to think this - all my m/c's were before 9 weeks so i'm by far the furthest I have ever been! Arrgh I hate PAL.

Sorry for the rant hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Wiggler

:hugs: Cazi, Obviously I am no-where near as far along as you, but if this pregnancy doesn't fail I can't ever see the fear going away until my baby is in my arms, what you are feeling is perfectly normal hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Embo78

Cazi you're totally PAL normal. I passed every milestone - getting past 9 weeks, getting passed 12 weeks, 20 week scan, V day, growth scan and STILL worry. Now I worry about stillbirth or SIDS. 
I don't think it ever completely goes but it does ease slightly with every milestone passed.

:hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hello ladies, first off big hugs to amos, I'm sorry honey.

Just wanted to let you ladies know how much I appriectiate all of yall and how glad I am that there is a place for ppl like us with all the support anyone could ever ask for. I'm crying right now, I just got the call from the doctor and I am genetically normal, all my test are normal and I have NO answers now. The genetic counseler didn't seem to think either of us had a genetic issue because neither of our family members have ever gone through anything like this. DH has not been tested and I don't think we are going to pursue this any further, I figure either they missed something with me, we have bad sperm/eggs or just plain out bad luck. It kinda hurts though, the reason the genetic testing took so long is becuase I didn't get tested when I did all my other tests, I had decided not to test as I didn't want to spend that kind of money on something I couldn't change but my doctor pushed me into it and told me that I NEEDED this testing but turns out that I didn't cause I'm freaking normal...why couldn't I have had something simple and fixable? Good luck in the rest of your pregnancies ladies, hope everyone is doing well! I'm actually in the tww right now at 9 dpo, but not holding much hope out for this cycle...ohh well!


----------



## Wiggler

Huge hugs hun :hugs: Got my fingers crossed for you this cycle and have to say I looooove your avatar, beautiful :cloud9: x x x


----------



## heart tree

Cazi, I feel exactly the same way. I've never gotten this far in a pregnancy before. I used to think if I got to the third tri, I'd be in heaven. Not so. I've worried and worried and worried about this pregnancy. I do have days where I'm actually relaxed, but I'd say the majority of days I'm still scared something is going to go wrong. I have a really hard time imagining holding my baby and having her be a part of my life with my husband. You are in good company honey. It's completely PARL normal. We're a different group of women. We don't get the luxury of enjoying pregnancy like the majority of women do. Just keep trying to remind yourself that this pregnancy is going really well and that you have no reason to believe otherwise. Easier said than done, I know. :hugs:

Charmer, it's frustrating to not have answers. But I'm honestly relieved to hear that there are no genetic issues. Those are the things that aren't easily fixed. I think the grass is always greener. I wanted answers too. When I found out that the thing that was most likely causing my losses was something that couldn't be fixed, I was really angry. I wanted it to be a simple fix, but it wasn't. I'm encouraged by two things, the fact that you have your gorgeous daughter and the fact that you are so young. I know that's only small consolation, given how many losses you've had. I wish there was a magic pill you could take. I still have faith that you'll have another healthy pregnancy again.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys she is doing ok now xx


Has anyone heard from fili xxx


----------



## Hope39

Hi Everyone

Amos - sending you lots of :hugs: and more :hugs:

I'm not to bad today, got a bit upset this morn but been thinking about things and there is still a teeny glimmer of hope due to my long cycles and late ovulation

Thats what i have to hold onto right now and try and not be to negative

Thanks for all your advice and support, i would never have got through this journey without some of you

xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for the pep talk guys, I really needed that! And if this cycle doesn't work out, I'll be able to have a few drinks...which I haven't had in about a month or so!! :drunk::happydance: Maybe since nothings wrong, the next one will be the one!


----------



## hopeful23456

3x - i had nothing wrong either (just the mthfr but 40% of people have it) but I asked for and was offered prednisone and lovenox just to try it and who knows what worked but I wanted to try everything I could. have you thought of asking them to just put you on stuff? 

cazi - i totally know how you feel too :hugs: i worry ALL THE TIME 
it's hard when you don't know what it's like to have a normal pregnancy with no worry. i couldn't imagine...i just always feel like there's some kind of dark cloud around me as i still can't belive i'm preg and it's clouded by worry. but of course it's a dream come true to be in this position...

edit on this too- sometimes the fucking lovenox and prednisone don't work either .....rant for amos...fuck it! (sorry amos, i get mad that you tried so much and it didn't work this time)


----------



## tuckie27

Cazi- I'm not as far as you, but I don't see myself ever relaxing. I'm a worry-wart by nature and being PARL doesn't help. I made a big deal about getting to the 2nd tri to my family so now they think I'm totally fine and they don't understand why I'm still stressing out now that I'm out of the "danger zone" so I get what you mean. I think just about everyone here is like that too :p

3x- I think Heart said it well. I just want to add that I can see from your avatar that you're little girl is adorable and I hope you will be blessed with another! :)

Didn't Fili have an appt today? Looking for her update. 

Also, I know I'm paranoid (and in good company!), but I've noticed lately when I calculate LO's heartrate with doppler it's been about 138 for the last week or so. Is that too low? I looked online and it said 120-170 but I feel nervous that it's in the 130s because it seems like you other doppler ladies in 2nd and 3rd tri are still in 150s. This baby's used to be 150s-160s and I knew it would drop as I got further along, but is it too much of a drop from where it was?


----------



## cazi77

H/B rate sound fine tuckie my L/O was 170-180 in 1st tri and is now 140-150 xx


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, the heart rate is perfect. Every time they check mine, they always are a little surprised at how fast hers is. But when they check, I'm usually nervous, and I think it makes the baby nervous and she's always super active which also makes the heart rate faster. At the beginning, she was always in the 170 range and then dropped to the 150 range. I remember being upset, but the drop is supposed to happen.

138 is absolutely perfect for your gestation.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hopeful, I have mentioned it to my doctor and she has never responded, I even called twice last week but never got a call back about it! 

Thanks for all the wonderfull comments about my DD! She is a little handfull and I am hoping that someday I have another one just like her!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks Cazi and Heart. 
Heart, I was thinking specifically of you and how yours is still in 150s and you're in 3rd tri. I just worry if I'm on the "low end" or "high end" of any range something is wrong :dohh: Anyone else in the 130s?


----------



## heart tree

I know you were thinking of mine. That's why I wanted to let you know why my baby's have been so fast. My nurse is always a little surprised at how fast mine is. So I think I'm a little on the abnormal side, not you.


----------



## tuckie27

heart tree said:


> I know you were thinking of mine. That's why I wanted to let you know why my baby's have been so fast. My nurse is always a little surprised at how fast mine is. So I think I'm a little on the abnormal side, not you.

Haha! You know how our psycho PARL minds work! Thanks for being so reassuring! :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Amos- thank you for your lovely post. I hope you keep us posted on how you're doing. Personally I find your strength inspirational! 

Cazi- It's do frustrating that we can't enjoy our pregnancies like other women but we've all learned the hard way how unfair this process can be. I think our anxieties and pessimism are our ways of protecting ourselves. Like the other ladies said, PARL normal. :hugs:

Tuckie- your hb is perfect for this stage, and this in one of those cases where low end of the scale doesn't denote poorer performance or outcome! Personally I'm becoming convinced of the old wives tale about heart rates and gender (even though I know it's been disproven)... Based on that I say Team Blue for you.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- I've had heartbeats in the 140s to 150s but in 130s when they are sleeping, as soon as they wake up the rates go up. Yours is totally fine :)


----------



## filipenko32

Morning or evening girls! I am all messed up with pregnancy insomnia and sleeping during the day! It's 2.30am here :wacko:. Booking appointment went fine, I was there for 3 hours in total. As soon as we got there I sent hubs home as I didn't want him waiting there that long with loads of noisy children (half term) and a packed waiting room. He didn't want to leave bless him but I made him and he managed to get loads of his work done when he got home. Booking appointment was info overload. Because of my history I get to see a genetic counsellor again (don't know what he's going to do as there is nothing genetically wrong with me or hubs and I am def not having the invasive procedures if the blood tests for downs etc come back ok) and I am also booked in for a cervix check at 12 weeks due to my history so feel looked after! Scan booked too, can't remember the date it's a 12 week one in July - will let you know hearty. 
All my symptoms came back in the afternoon, sickness sore boobs, mild cramps and tiredness! I slept for 45 minutes before the appointment then after the appointment I slept for 2 hours :shock:. Then I did a 3 mile round trip walk to the gym and swam 30 lengths. Ate. Was asleep by 10pm lol! :sleep: I am like a baby myself!!
My scan is a 10am this morning so in 7.5 hours time eeeeeek. Soooo nervous :shock: :wacko: 

Amos so lovely to hear from you. I am jealous that you are drugged up. This might sound a bit warped but I was actually looking forward to the oxygen and drugs high relief from my anticipated erpc this time round. Is that pal normal?! I hope you make a speedy recovery and I'm willing you to get your rainbow baby soon if and when you're ready to try again. We are all here for you always xxxxxxxxxxxxx ps are you going to get that book 'coming to term'? 
Jen so sorry to hear about your mum!!! :shock: I hope she makes a full and quick recovery :hugs: :hugs: 

Heart sorry Tim's not well:hugs: I hope he recovers soon xxx

Wiggler congratulations I hope this is your sticky rainbow baby!! :hugs: the first tri is sooo stressful though isn't it? :hugs: 

3x :hi: everything heart said I would say except she says it much much better. I know how frustrating it can be to be told everything is normal when clearly it doesn't feel that way! Hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs: 

Debzie and just hope you're both doing ok xxx

Sara :hi: xxx

Wonder how sticky wishes and fit momma are doing, not heard from them for a while. 

Ohh dont know that I'm ever going to get back to sleep now. Got to be up at 7am to get the train to Epsom in time for my appointment at 10. Hubs is coming with me. Drip is after the scan for 3 hours. Sorry I've not been posting much, it's mainly the tiredness, out of itness which is getting me at the moment. 



Hopeful :hi: how are you feeling Hun?Are you tired? xxx

Cazi I think I would be just like you and as embo says it's pal normal even though it's a horrible feeling when the doubts creep in. It's probably worrying enough for someone with no rpl history so what we have to go through.... But just remember that as we are 'unexplained' we are not more likely to have problems once we have a sticky :hugs: xxx

Tuckie I think your baby's heartbeat is perfect Hun xxx

Davies did you enjoy the cinema? What did you think of the film? Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi Fili. Sorry you are awake at such an awful hour. I'm so glad they are going to keep a close eye on you. If your cervix is good at 12 weeks, please make sure they keep checking it. At 17 weeks mine was ok, but at 20 weeks it was a little shorter. I'm glad they offered it. I wonder what the genetics counselor will do. Maybe it's just to go over the NT information. 

Sadly I think it is PAL normal to look forward to the drugs after a procedure. I've had a D&C for all of my losses. Even with the ectopic as it verified it was an ectopic before they did the ectopic surgery. For each procedure I loved the drugs. They helped to cloud my emotions. So I always thought of them as the one thing I could look forward to. Its hard to explain but you obviously understand. 

Good luck on your scan. I'll be asleep but will be dreaming about a healthy baby for you.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart :hugs: xxx


----------



## Embo78

Fili you're not the only crazy uk pal lady up at this stoooopid hour!! :wave:

After my third erpc I asked the anesthetist (sp?) to give me extra drugs and I'm still convinced to this day that he did!! When I got home I crawled into my pj's and fell onto my sofa and slept from 3pm til 10am the next morning and pretty much zonked through the rest of the day!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi em :wave: lol another preggoinsomniac!! :haha:. How you doing? Are you getting any relief? Hope you're not awake and in pain :nope: xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh no, Em you're up too?


----------



## Embo78

Yup!!!! Toooooooootthheee acccghhhhheee!! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

It's actually not too bad tonight but my mum says I've always been melodramatic! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

I don't think I've slept properly since December 1st 2011 :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhh nooo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :nope: have you tried putting toothpaste staight onto the tooth? 

New fave food is rice crispies with cold milk. Speaking of 'milk' yesterday in the gym whilst I was showering I noticed dried crusty white stuff on both my nipples :shock:. It's way too early for milk production. What could it be? Going to ask the doc today. :wacko: 

Also ive put on a stone already :wacko: anyone else put on a stone so soon? I know it's the roids too but a stone!!! :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Night ladies feeling tiredness hit, going to take advantage. I'll post when I can after my scan but dont forget I have my 3 hour drip after that - hopefully. Hubs will be with me and all you girls too :friends: em hope your tooth ache buggers off pronto.


----------



## heart tree

Good night Fili. I commented on the discharge in your journal. Good luck. I'll check in as soon as I wake up. 

Em, a toothache is never melodramatic! They are horrible! Are you going to get it pulled? What are they doing with it?


----------



## puppycat

I'm awake too :(


----------



## Embo78

It's going to be pulled. I wish he would've done it there and then. I'd be well on my way to recovery now! He couldn't pull it because it's literally just the root of my tooth left over and he says it was too complicated to pull for an emergency appt and I'd need to see a dentist who had more time.
At that moment I was happy with that because of my stoooopid dentist phobia but now I wish I would've insisted!!!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am now in my new apartment surrounded by boxes and mess. I basically sulked all day while DH and 3 movers busted their asses in 95 degree Texas heat. I can't wait to move back to SoCal!
I am happy with the way DH handled the move. He has won back some points after his poor performance on the last leg of our Holiday. I didn't think moving to an apartment would be such a shock and so emotional. It is. We can hear our upstairs neighbors.... lovely couple with kids..... but I am not even used to having upstairs neighbors. I hope to be adjusted by next week.
Downgrading is hard. =(

Hopeful,
OMG, you are so close to your due date. I am so excited for you. You must be over the moon!
Yes, our old mortgage payment was very high. DH bought the home right before we met. It also came with a $500/month HOD! That made it unrentable, so we could never use it as a rental property even though it was so lovely. Also, the HOD assessed everyone $13K the year before he bought the home. 

Sara,
We aren't going to house hunt in Cali until we determine that DH loves it there as much as I do. I am sure he will, but just in case. If he gets a new job out there, I plan on finding a short-term lease and beginning to look for a place. I want to live in South Bay and the homes there are sooooo expensive. We will most likely have to purchase a condo or townhouse to start. We can afford a single family home in Redondo Beach (assuming that DH can match his current salary), but I prefer Manhattan or Hermosa Beach.

I am so glad you liked prenatal yoga class. You are not fat, you are pregnant...at least that is what DH keeps telling me =)
It's strange when our bodies change so drastically. You are 2nd tri now. You are supposed to look round. Rock that bathing suit!!!

Debzie and all the other no symptomers,
Remember that you all are so early. I get symptoms right away (boobs hurt) but many people don't until way later, if at all. 

Amos,
We never corresponded, but I want to commend you on your grace and strength. I am so sorry for your losses.

3X,
That is so frustrating Hon. I have to say that I am a bit relieved for you that "nothing" is wrong. I wouldn't want you to have something that is untreatable. 

Hope,
Sending you light.

Tuckie,
I think you did the kindest thing for your friend by being truthful. All signs point to not-sticky. Miracles happen, but things don't look good. I can't believe someone would lie about losing twins. Sick!!!
Your HB, sounds like Team Blue if you believe that old wives tale. Mine would be Team Pink!

Heart,
I hope your DH gets his act together and gets well again soon, lol!

Fili,
Good luck on your scan Hon.

All us worriers,
I am right there with you all. It's hard not to worry after our losses. I thought once I made it to 2nd trimester, I would be fine. That is this Sunday and I do feel much more relaxed, but the fear is still ever present. Now I keep thinking once I make it to 3rd trimester. I have largely surrendered because there is nothing I can do about it. I just pray we all make it.


----------



## Megg33k

I know this isn't one of my usual haunts, but I wanted to come give Amos some love.

After the last time we spoke, I hadn't thought much of anything about BnB lately. Then, out of nowhere, you crossed my mind. I was thinking... worrying... about you. When I searched for your posts, I realized you were in having your procedure at the moment you crossed my mind. My heart has never before been so thoroughly broken. We've been through so much of this fight, this struggle, together... and I wanted you to get the luck I didn't. You're beautiful and brilliant and so very strong. You've inspired me, supported me, we've celebrated and cried together... You deserve so much better than... this. You really have been the sister I never had, and I love you dearly. I wish there was something... anything... I could do to make everything better. If I had a magic wand, I'd be on your doorstep as quickly as humanly possible. I just needed you to know how much you mean to me, and I will ALWAYS be around. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Puppy I hope you are asleep now!

Em, that damn tooth! I'm in pain just thinking about it. 

Kat, downgrading is hard. Tim and I decided we never wanted neighbors above or below us again after years of living in flats in SF. Of course you never know what will happen, but that's our goal. Our house is small but we don't have to listen to people anymore. 

I'm glad you are back. I love your kind words to people. Second tri is upon you! I'm so happy for you. 

Meggles, I was so surprised to see your name here. I thought for a brief moment you were joining us here. I agree with your sentiments towards Amos. She's a gem. My mood is set to angry because it makes me so angry that these things happen to such good and deserving people. You are included in that group. It is senseless. Thank you for popping in. Amos is very loved.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck moving kat! It's quite exciting but a bit stressful :hugs: xx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning! How is everyone this morning? x x x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I want sleep. for 3 days straight my child has squealed none stop from 5-7am untill we go get her... she thinks shes funny! Mummy isnt laughing!!


----------



## puppycat

Haha, Tracie - the joys of being a Mummy! 

Well i managed to get back off but only until 7am then i had to use the loo for the 3rd time. Then Laura woke up so game over. Shattered is not the word!

Cazi i'm so with you on the worry. I worry about getting so far along now and not getting to meet my baby :( i think it's inevitable we're all emotionally scarred.

Em hope you manage a lie in and some pain relief :(

Kat happy new home! :)


----------



## Megg33k

heart tree said:


> Puppy I hope you are asleep now!
> 
> Em, that damn tooth! I'm in pain just thinking about it.
> 
> Kat, downgrading is hard. Tim and I decided we never wanted neighbors above or below us again after years of living in flats in SF. Of course you never know what will happen, but that's our goal. Our house is small but we don't have to listen to people anymore.
> 
> I'm glad you are back. I love your kind words to people. Second tri is upon you! I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Meggles, I was so surprised to see your name here. I thought for a brief moment you were joining us here. I agree with your sentiments towards Amos. She's a gem. My mood is set to angry because it makes me so angry that these things happen to such good and deserving people. You are included in that group. It is senseless. Thank you for popping in. Amos is very loved.

No, I certainly have no place in a PAL thread... no secrets here. I just wanted to post in a place I knew she would likely check. You're right. It is senseless. :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Wow big catch up for me!! Xx

Amos I'm thinking of you, I to loved the drugs whenever I was in hospital an always asked for extra! I always enjoyed being able to sleep after my procedure, we here though hun when u need us xxx

Fili fab news, I also had insomnia early on afternoon naps everyday but 2nd tri was best sleep I had in years, apart from toilet stops in the night, so happy for you xxx

3x I also never had any answers all my results were normal! I to like u didn't want something majorly wrong but something that could b treated! I remember feeling very deflated an like there was no hope but I after 4losses am here! I did aspirin pre natal vitamins extra folic acid an progesterone pessaries which I had tried before! I drank lots of water lots an lots! An first tri barely moved off sofa!! Always have hope sweetie xxx

Jen I hope ur mums doing well xxxx

Tuckie I hope ur friends ok, I do think honesty is best the hospital staff can be to sugar coated sumtimes when what u want is honesty! Xxx

Embo hope u slept Hun I landed back from Thailand dec 1st I had known all week was pg but told hubs that day, is that when u got ur bfp? X

Heart hopeful Croy how r u? Xx

Pups hope u can convince Laura to have a nap this afternoon x

Croy and anyone else happy milestone days!!! Xxx


----------



## justwaiting

31wk bumpage, really starting to feel the stretching as baby grows.
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0899.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0898.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0895.jpg

Hoping everyone gets more sleep shortly, sounds like it's a common theme in here.
Am headed off to read the last few pages but wanted to say how happy I am for Fili and her great scan news.


----------



## Wiggler

Gorgeous bump :cloud9: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

My scan was perfect, measuring 8 weeks exactly with a strong heartbeat!!!!!!!!! Can't believe it. On the drip now


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Fili:happydance::happydance::happydance: I am sooo happy for you. 

Justkeep loving the bump pic/

Just read all the pregnancy induced insomnia posts, I feel for you all. I had it bad with Emily all the way through my pregnancy, then again with my twin pregnancy. Hope you all manage to catch up.

Amos thanks for dropping by, I cannot say anymore than the other ladies, I think you are so brave. I too loved the drugs, premed and getting knocked out. 

Kat hope the move goes well.

Thanks for all the reasurrances on the no symptoms, I think mine are just going to creep in slowly. I am feeling much better today all down to a digi again. Got my 3+ with FMU it came up as soon as the pregnant symbol came up so I am chuffed to bits. Going to try and adopt a more PMA. I even got a good talking too from Chris. He says I should treat this one as a new pregnancy not compare it. It is different in that I usually dont get a 3+ until 6-7 weeks. So this maybe this is my rainbow.


----------



## daviess3

Just lovely bump your very neat xx
Fili fan hun this is it this is ur bubba xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Fili that is awesome news :) :)


----------



## Embo78

Yes Davies :) that's the day I got my bfp :thumbup: It was so scary cos I got a bfp the year before on exactly the same day (dec 1st) but that turned out to be my second angel. I kept thinking the pregnancy was cursed!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: ladies

Just waiting - What a beautiful bump!!!

Congrats fili on the good scan today, cant wait to see your pics :happydance:

Amos- i am so very sorry, definitely keep in touch, i know you will get your rainbow baby soon :hugs:

AFM - Sorry i have been missing in action, me and DH went on a romantic weekend away to Southampton for the long weekend, so i never had time for the internet. So its taken me ages to try and catch up. I have booked my first appointment with my midwife :yipee: After having bad experiences with the local NHS hospital and after careful research, we have decided on using an independent midwife. She has a fantastic reputation and I love that I will get one-on-one care and be in the comforts of my own home.

I realise home birthing is not for everyone, but my NHS is packed to the brim, and the hospital cover an area too large for its capacity. Women in labour are often left for hours to labour on their own, and I would just prefer someone with me the whole way through. Plus I like that I will get to know my midwife and have a relationship with her. Its not everyones choice but its right for me :thumbup:

She will be on-call 24/7, and we will meet and discuss my birth plans, complete my notes, schedule scans etc and she will monitor me throughout the pregnancy, labour and provide after care. Im very excited and would love to have a home water birth :wohoo: I have booked my first midwives appointment for 10am on 14th June, il be 9 weeks :)

Sorry i havent replied individually, thats alot of information to process! Welcome new ladies, and congratulations for all the milestones.

x


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Hi Sticky! Your MW sounds lovely, I would love a home birth too :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Embo78

I'd love a home birth but because I'm high risk there's no chance :(
I'm just going to stay at home for as long as possible unless there's a problem ie meconium in waters or I have to be induced :/


----------



## Wiggler

I stayed home for a long time with DD, I went in cos my mum nagged and they told me I was 8cm, she was born an hour later. Staying at home for as long as possible is my plan if I can't have a home birth or change my mind. x x x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks Wiggler :hugs: I have spoken to her lots on the phone, and everything just seems so calm and efficient! I love home births! I just love the idea of one-on-one care, and when it gets to the 'time', another midwife is called to be there for the actual birth. If by any chance i have to have a hospital birth, then my independent midwife will still deliver my baby in hospital. The thought of it just puts me at ease :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Embo - better safe than sorry though :hugs: I definitely agree with labouring at home for as long as possible.

I really pray my pregnancy goes smoothly so that i can definitely have a home birth :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I was quite lucky with both my labours as I had a MW with me most of the time, with Dylan I always had a MW in with me apart from for about 30 minutes when they were all called out for an emergency, and with Bethany I had a MW with me the whole time and as soon as Bethany was born and the placenta was delivered etc she left to give us alone time, it was lovely :cloud9: I love my hospital, they are brilliant. x x x


----------



## Embo78

Wiggler that's exactly what I want. In an ideal world I'll labour at home, taking nice baths, bouncing on my ball using paracetamol if needed and breathing techniques I've researched. Get to hospital and out he pops!!!


----------



## Wiggler

I *may* have spent the majority of my labour with Bethany on BnB :blush:

I hope you get the labour you want hun :hugs: x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hello ladies!!:hi:

Fili- OMG!!! That's great news! :dance: Couldn't be happier for you!! :wohoo:


I can't believe I'm a cantaloupe! :laugh2: I'm halfway done!! Amazing. I didn't think this day would ever come, now its here and I can't believe I only have 20 weeks to get ready for the baby!:dohh:

I had a bit of a scare last night. Yesterday was a horrible day for my hubby at work. He threatened to quit and left the office for a few hours. It was so stressful that by the time I had talked him down I was having major contractions. I went home to lie on my side and drink water like I know to do, but when I laid this time they didn't stop. :nope: They felt more that cramps, but were definitely still uncomfortable and not stopping. I laid there for 3 hours then called my doc. 
Why is it that when you finally decide to call your doc or go to the hospital that the symptoms immediately go away and you're left feeling like an idiot??:shrug::tease:
He told me to drink 32oz of water within 30 minutes and lie on my side. If the contraction didn't stop in an hour to call him back. Well they stopped within 30 minutes and felt a fool.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sticky- I've always thought about having a home birth, but then realized that I really enjoy my 2 day vacation in the hospital. :haha: If I gave birth at home I'd have a 3 year old jumping on me throughout labor. :rofl:
Actually, I found out its illegal to have a home birth in Nebraska. Isn't that just archaic? I was shocked! Government if filled with idiots!!!


----------



## Embo78

Mom don't ever feel like a fool for putting your unborn child above everything. It is always better to be safe than sorry :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Fili I'm over the moon for you! I can't wait for the complete report! Me-mo has been found!

Debbie, great news on the 3+. Now stop testing!!! You ae still so early, so try not to stress about symptoms. Mine didn't kick in until 6 weeks and even then they were intermittent. 

Kellie your bump is soooo cute! 

Pups and Tracie, any chance of sneaking in a nap today?

Em, hows the tooth? 

Davies and Croy, yay for 32 weeks! Last week of squashdom. My doctor told me our first successful goal was 32 weeks. The next was 34 weeks. We keep moving closer to the super safe zone!

Sticky your plan sounds awesome! If I wasn't high risk I'd do a home birth. I watched my mother birth my brother at home. It was incredible. I'm afraid to labor too long at home as it can take an hour or more to get to my hospital if there is traffic. And there is often traffic. I guess it will all depend on the time of day. 

Hubby is still sick. He slept on the couch for the third night in a row. I could get used to having the bed to myself with my big body pillow! LOL!


----------



## jenny25

That's brilliant news fili yay xxxx

Not much to report here seen a specialist consultant today in regards too diabetes she was awesome she upped my doze of clexaine too 40mg now and that's what I need too take for the remainder of the pregnancy and I have to stop aspirin at 36 weeks she reassured me that my risk of pre eclampsia won't be any higher because of the gd it will be higher due to the aps but I'm releaved she wants me back in the 18th and she wants my growth scan on the 18th before I see her so we can go over the results trying to arrange that was hard work and the stupid woman at the scan dept wouldn't listen too me so we will see, I bumped into my my midwife and other consultant in the hospital today spoke to her for a little bit and got a new pair of maternity jeans I've just woken from a nap Paul and aarron are snoozing lol so I'm back at the hospital 18 19 20 as got scan consultant on 18 anti d 19th and midwife 20th lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, I agree, don't ever feel like a fool. 32oz in 30 min? :shock: that's a lot! One of the things that gives me contractions is a full bladder. Glad you are ok. Happy 20 weeks! Half way there. 

Wiggler, how are you holding up?


----------



## Wiggler

I'm OK thanks hun, trying not to think about the fear, got a friend coming over later which should take my mind off things. x x x


----------



## Embo78

Toothache has gone :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:*:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance: 

I hope I haven't just jinxed myself :( :(


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day! 

Thursdays

Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

Glad the contractions stopped mom2! That always happens. Things stop and then you feel dumb for getting help (happens with computer issues at work too. ;)

FILI- so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm on the non stress test machine now, like a double Doppler, scan went good, cervix back up to 1.75 to 2! Tiny funneling still there but the scan gal wasn't too sure it is funneling? Looks like it but it's strange. So happy about the length though. 

Shower at 11:30 central, so will go from here to there (see dr after this non stress test)


----------



## heart tree

Jen that's a lot of appointments! Glad you have another scan soon. 

Em, that's fantastic! I hope it's gone for good!

Wiggler, distraction is key right now. It's doesn't do you or the bean any good to dwell in fear. I'm glad you have a friend who can help keep your mind off of it. 

Hopeful that's awesome news about your cervix! I'm always encouraged by that. At one of my scans they thought they saw a little funneling, but at the next they realized it was a shadow. Enjoy the shower!


----------



## sara1

Lot's of wonderful milestones today!!! Congratulations:

Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

Fili- How wonderful. I'm so excited for you! Hope you're not bored to death getting your drip. Did you get a pic to post?

Mom2- That does sound scary, I'm glad you were able to relax and the contractions stopped. Don't feel silly, there is never too small a reason to call your doctor when you're pregnant, and contractions are no small thing! Happy half-way day!.

Debzie- Huge congratulations! Now, listen to Heart and STOP TESTING! You'll make yourself crazy with those things...

Embo- I really hope your toothache is gone for good... I HATE tooth pain, and I loathe the dentist. You have my most heartfelt sympathies. Actually, I was thinking about you today, how is your spd? Hope you're feeling better.

Kellie- Fantastic pictures... You are all bump!

Sticky- Your plan sounds wonderful! I wish I had the guts to try a home birth (though I know my husband would drug me and cart me off to the hospital before he'd let me try)... In theory it sounds ideal but I'm such a wuss I feel like no amount of preparation/prenatal yoga/hypobirthing is going to be enough to keep me from the pain meds. My goal is to make it past 5cm before getting an epidural so I can reduce the chances of them having to give me petocin

Wiggler- Hope you're doing ok. many :hugs:

Heart- Sorry to hear Tim's still sick! I know what you mean about getting used to having the bed to yourself... as much as I miss Alex when he's away, I do like the freedom to sprawl:)

Kat- Downsizing sucks. I know this apartment is temporary for you but I hope you get a chance to nest a little and make it yours.

Afm- I feel like I've turned a corner physically. I feel better than I have in months! My nausea has finally subsided and these last 3 days I've been able to be active. I've still got a bit of heartburn and that awful metallic taste in my mouth, but comparatively it's quite manageable. My appetite has settled down to human levels since I weaned off the hormones, which is a serious relief, and to top it all off I actually found something to wear to this wedding we're going to on Saturday which doesn't make me look like a umpa lumpa. All in all a good day!


----------



## sara1

Congrats Hopeful and have a WONDERFUL shower!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your lovely messages everyone!! xxxx

Well I was shaking like a leaf when I finally got into the scan room after the 1.5 hour train journey. We didn't have to wait at all. 2 minutes later and I am lying on the bed listening to the consultant say: Everything is good and here is the heartbeat which is strong and here is a leg and the head :cloud9: He said everything around looked perfect, no bleeding, no cysts no nothing just Memo. So then I asked him for the gestational age and turned away again and covered my eyes with my hand lol! And when he said 8 weeks exactly I cannot tell you the relief that flooded through my body!! And I promptly burst into tears.

On the train journey there I kept saying to hubs: Use your video recorder on your phone to record the screen I will be too emotional to remind you! But hubs was too emotional and overwhelmed too and we both forgot!! :dohh: Now they say they will email the 8 week scan photos tomorrow because 'Doreen' comes back tomorrow and she downloads them. I am confident I will get them eventually because Pip did and she had to wait too. If I get them eventually I am OK with that - bit frustrating though. Goodness knows when I will get my 6.5 week ones as at that clinic (same consultant) loads of them are on 'annual leave'. I will use pester-power though :muaha:

My sister told my 4 year old nephew that I was having a 'rainbow baby check' today. When I phoned my sister to tell her everything was OK she shouted the same to her husband and then I heard my nephew say: So is rainbow baby out now, can we go and see _him_? :rofl: 

I cannot believe this is happening but I'm starting to. I think Me-mo might be my rainbow baby too! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Fili that's amazing :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Happy Milestone Day Davies - and all you other Thursday milestone-rs!

Fili - I am over the moon for you!!!! I think that me-mo is your rainbow :)

Hopeful - Happy shower day!

My mum is still here so we have been busy buying fabric to make some bits for the nursery - trying to finish before she leaves because I am not so good on the sewing machine!

Sorry this is short. I wanted to check in and say hi before the day really got started.


----------



## Amos2009

Just stalking for Fili updates: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I'm so happy for you girl!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

waahoo thats fab fili!! im so happy for you :D
Also stop talking about toothaches lol, iv got my tooth out next week and im dreeding it lol


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Wow, DH must have caught something nasty. I hope he gets better soon, though some extra room in the bed is sometimes fun. If you remember, please let me know what body pillow people like.

DH thinks we made a mistake moving here. He does NOT want to have a baby here. We were woken numerous times last night by neighbor noise. We can hear the people above walking on our ceiling. I am now thinking a single, family home in Redondo Beach might be the way to go when we move back to SoCal. 

I told him to start applying for jobs in SoCal and get us the hell out of here. I am willing to move at anytime. I will miss my Dr, but feel assured that I will find another. He feels like his current company is going to fold in the not to distant future. We are a bit worried since he is the only bread winner, but we have tons of savings from my sale of a condo in SoCal at the height of the market. Plus we made a good chunk of change on the sale of our home here. Hopefully his own business will start to be profitable shortly.

Fili,
YAY!!! Great news girlie!!! I am so happy for you.

Debzie,
That is great news, but no more tests for you. I never even thought to test again once I got a BFP. 
I was just as worried as all you newly preggars were and making myself sick googling hours a day. My poor Dr felt so bad for me, he gave me 2 scans in 1 week at no charge. Thank goodness DH and I scheduled a 1 month holiday where I was forced to let go. I understand where you all are coming from. It sucks. 


Mom2,
That is very scary. I am so happy that your Dr "cured" it so quickly. I would not hesitate to call and doubt I would have lasted 3 hours. It's good to hear what to do if that happens to me later on.

What is going on at DH's work? He is the sole bread winner, correct? It's scary when the sole bread winner wants out of his job... mine does too. And you have such a big family. I pray that he just needed to vent and let out a lot of steam. You take care of yourself and have as relaxing day as a mom of 5 could have.

Sara,
I am so happy to hear that you are feeling better lately. I am hoping that you can enjoy your newly rounded body. It is a huge change, but my DH thinks it is the cutest thing ever. I bet your DH feels the same way. Have so much fun at the wedding and try not to even think about what you look like. I bet everyone will think you look glowing and radiant.

Hopeful,
Have so much fun at your shower!

Sticky,
No home birth for me, but my gf who has had 3 kids totally pushed me to try. I am going for an all natural birth, but will feel better at the hospital. Just a personal preference... But I think it is great that you are going for a home birth.

AFM,
I just got my bloodwork done at the Dr's to test my progesterone (hasn't been done since before I left on holiday where it was the scary low 5.4 and then raised to 12.5 with double dose of injections).

BUT... the doula on staff is so sweet and let me listen to the baby's hb on the doppler even though she isn't supposed to, lol. The baby's hb fluctuated between 155-160. It kept going up the more excited I got. 

I feel so happy. I am only days away from 2nd trimester and feel so grateful to be here now. It makes living in this apartment more palatable. I told DH to remember we are doing this for the baby, so that we can raise them on the beach like he was raised. I truly feel that this is our rainbow baby. I am even continuing to see my friend's healer every other week just in case it helps. Love to you all.


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news hopeful about your scan have they said when they are going too deliver the twins? 

Great news fili I'm so fricken chuffed for you xxx

Amanda I know it's a busy week that week for me xx

I went and got my chest measured today as get this my bra strap popped off my bra not suprising I've gone from a 34c too a 36e how lovely hubby is in his glory lmfao xxx


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I already posted in your journal but I'll say it here too. I'm so happy for you!!!

Kat, this is the pillow that Hopeful and Croy turned me onto. I love it. We have a queen size bed and it does kind of hog space, but my hubby said he doesn't care, as long as I'm comfortable. https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M

Sorry you aren't loving your new place. Hearing people above you can really put a damper on where you live. I don't miss those days at all. It will be a good motivator to get your hubby to look for a new job though. I'm guessing your progesterone is pretty good based on the health of this baby. That's an awesome heart rate. I know the wives tale isn't accurate, but I'm guessing girl for you. Are you going to find out?

Jen, those are some massive ta-tas you have! LOL!

Hi lovely Amos. Hope you are drugged up.


----------



## sara1

36e- WOW!!!!

Kat- I've got the same pillow as Heart and am already trying to figure out how to take it with me on holiday! (It's huge, but fantastic!)


----------



## heart tree

Sara I knew I forgot someone! My nausea went away during my 14th week. It was glorious. All of a sudden I could eat like a normal person again. The heartburn sticks around, but for me has been very manageable with a few Tums a day. Some days I don't even need them. Please post pics in your dress. I'm sure you'll look lovely. Don't forget, you showed us your face with a green mask and we all thought you looked beautiful. 

I'm loving that you are strategizing a vacation with the pillow! It might be tough to bring as a carry on. They might make you buy an extra seat for it!


----------



## sara1

Alex calls the pillow my "throne"!


----------



## sara1

Amos- How are you doing lovely? I hope they've still got you on the good drugs.


----------



## lexi374

Fili thats fantastic news so pleased for you! :happydance:

Amos :hugs:

Happy milestone to 

Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

My doppler arrived today, having a nightmare trying to find the heartbeat, ive put it away for now, had some tips off nsn and i thought i might have found it for a couple of seconds but it only went up to 141 and i thought it should be faster than that at this stage??


----------



## pink80

Fili - I'm so pleased for you :happydance: xx


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao they will deflate after birth same thing happened when I had aarron hahaha hubby can't stop groaping them hahaha tho I do get pissy at times with it hahaha xxx

I've got a sleep genie pillow best thing ever 

Amos how are you lovely xxx

Omg there is a girl in September due date thread she is in hospital cause she isn't well and now on fb moaning the fact that the hospital have stuck two labouring mothers in he same room and she can't sleep i said well what do you expect I said it is a maternity unit jeezo xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Mom2, I agree, don't ever feel like a fool. 32oz in 30 min? :shock: that's a lot! One of the things that gives me contractions is a full bladder. Glad you are ok. Happy 20 weeks! Half way there.
> 
> Wiggler, how are you holding up?

Yes, me too. I was drinking and peeing and drinking and peeing. :haha: Had to make sure my bladder remained empty while drinking and insane amount of water. Drinking so much so fast really worked to stop the contractions. I'll have to remember that trick.


----------



## Wiggler

Hopeful - Brilliant news!! Have a wonderful time at your shower hun :D

Sara - So glad you are feeling better :hugs: 

Fili - Brilliant news about the scan, thats amazing!

Kat - Brilliant news about your prgesterone levels and that doula sounds so sweet! 

Hope everyone is well :hugs:

I had a lovely time with my friend, it was so nice to see her x x x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- So sorry you guys don't like your apartment. I hated apartment living, especially with kids. Hope you guys can move to SoCal sooner rather than later. Yes, hubby is the sole bread winner in our family. He works as the clerk/treasurer for our small town. Our village board is his boss. Working with 5 bosses that changes constantly is not easy. Some of the board members are easier than others. Some think my hubby is their personal assistant. He can't stand that! Yesterday one did just that then decided to curse at him for their mistake. That was the last straw. Thank God they worked it out and he's feeling much better today.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

jenny25 said:


> Lmfao they will deflate after birth same thing happened when I had aarron hahaha hubby can't stop groaping them hahaha tho I do get pissy at times with it hahaha xxx
> 
> I've got a sleep genie pillow best thing ever
> 
> Amos how are you lovely xxx
> 
> Omg there is a girl in September due date thread she is in hospital cause she isn't well and now on fb moaning the fact that the hospital have stuck two labouring mothers in he same room and she can't sleep i said well what do you expect I said it is a maternity unit jeezo xxx

Wow! 3 pregnant ladies in one room? 2 of them in labor?? That would be awful! The hospital I had #4 at had shared rooms for recovery, that was bad enough. I left same day from that hospital!


----------



## hopeful23456

quick update....i overheard the sonographer and dr talking (about me, before my dr appt) and i started to get worried, my dr came in and it's nothing to worry about but, they do a doppler on the umbilical cord to check systolic and diastolic blood flow pressure and one of those was a little high, meaning it could be blocked a little bit. they want the number between 3 and 3.5 and it was 4.1. the girl's was 2.5. So, i'm going to a MFM (maternal fetal medicine in case you don't have those in the UK) tomorrow at 3:00 as they have a better doppler to check it out. hopefully it was just maybe he was sitting on the cord or holding it. if it's still a little high at the appt tomorrow, i will go to twice weekly appts, one at my regular dr and the other at the MFM to keep an eye on it. if this number would have been super high, they would have done c section asap...

my dr said do not google it, you will freak out (I wasn't planning on googling it ;)

so when i updated that my scan was good, the sonographer wasn't telling me about that number. 
I think it will be ok though! still a little stressful. and my puppy got spayed today, she's doing good, picking her up tomorrow. shower was super fun, back at work now. will try and post pics at some point. think i will take tomorrow off and try and relax before the appt.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies.
I'm sort of taking a break from here at the moment as I just need to start getting on with my life but wanted to quickly stop by to say hello to my lovely preggo BnB friends.
I hope you are all well and I will carry on stalking all your progress occasionally.
xxx


----------



## heart tree

Lee I will miss you tremendously. I completely understand and respect your need for a break. I hope you come back to us soon, fat and preggo.

Hopeful, I think taking tomorrow off is a good idea. There is no need to stress more than you have to. The fact that the number is only slightly elevated is a very good thing. So far your doctor has been very good with knowledge and advice. I think you are in very capable hands. I'm sorry you even have to be thinking about this though. Wouldn't it be lovely to breeze through pregnancy without having things like this to think about? I'll be stalking for your update tomorrow. I also want to hear all about the shower when you have some time.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Amanda.
Its difficult to see where I belong at the moment but I want you all to know I wish you all the happiness in the world :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks lee. I completely understand you need to take a bnb break.
I hope you come back with your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Lee I know what you mean. I've had moments where I felt like I didn't belong anywhere on this site. Those were the times that I knew I had to take a break. Sometimes for me this site made my mental health worse than better. A break can be a good thing.


----------



## hopeful23456

lee- will really miss seeing you on here and hoping you get the baby you deserve so much too! we love you!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful i hope you're ok. It doesn't sound like it's too high and it's good that you're being monitored so closely. I think it's likely all will be ok and it was just temporarily elevated. I'm sorry you're having to worry though. This pregnancy lark is anything but easy :wacko: 
On a separate note, glad you had a wonderful shower :cloud9: Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lee I hope you get the baby you so deserve too :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## heart tree

Lexi, I meant to comment on your doppler experience. I'm sorry you are finding it frustrating. It definitely can be at the beginning. The way to know if you are hearing your hb or the baby is to feel your pulse. If it matches what you are hearing then you are picking up yours. If it is faster, then it is the baby. Remember, do it really low, near your hairline. Be very slow when you move it. Angle the probe in different ways before you move to another spot. And lie down with a few pillows propping up your bum. You'll hear it soon enough.


----------



## Angel17

tuckie27 said:


> Thinking of Amos today :hugs:
> 
> Fili- Good luck at appt
> 
> Davies- Have fun at the movies :)
> 
> I talked to my friend for awhile yesterday about my m/cs and the options and what to expect, etc. I told her all the things I wish someone had told me. I also told her I spotted brown with both before the red blood came and then she texted me at 4am that she had started brown spotting and couldn't sleep. Now her brown has stopped and she asked me if it was normal. I told her brown spotting can be normal in pregnancies, but in her case with them not finding a heartbeat, the sac measuring 3 weeks behind and looking "collapsed" that I thought she was probably in the very early stages of a m/c. I was just honest with her. I think she was ok with it. I just wanted to prepare her and not sugar coat it...do you guys think that was ok for me to say? I think part of her still wants to think it's going to be okay, like most of us would want to.



I think you done the right thing when I first got my postive in January I was happy my friend said if I start bleeding just let it happen nothing you can do. I never thought negative then thought all was going to be fine. Few days later started bleeding but had a feeling before. Now I am brown spotting not a lot not even brown more tan/beige little little spots not a lot it could go either way now I am going to try and not get too disappointed but easier said than done. I would want to be told the truth. People were saying even the nurse said loads of women bleed and have low rising hcg to me getting my hopes but still had a miscarriage.


----------



## daviess3

Leec thinking of you sweetie, it's so hard but have faith you an Amos will get here I no it! Xxx
Hopeful I don't even no if they check that over here! They must right? So what would they do if it's too high? This preg thing is so hard always!! Hope yr ok chick x

Lexi dopplers are frustrating just start in hairline an rotate the wand 360' slowly if u don't find it move a cm across an rotate 360' that's how I found nine in early days! Don't get wound up with it though walk away from it an try later on good luck xx

Afm been for wee 8 times since 7pm!! Apparently I don't hVe a urine infection, really!! Heartburn is vile every evening it's awful! I struggle to eat it hurts to lay down! Maaaannn!! X


----------



## KatM

Heart and Sara,
Thanks for the body pillow advice. I'm going to wait till I need it (I'm still sleeping on my stomach) and then get one.

We are hoping for team pink and we will definitely find out ASAP. I'm not the patient type.

Jen,
Are you boobs painful that size? Mine are painful at a D.

Mom2,
Thanks for the support. I am happy to hear that DH calmed down, but I can fully understand why he got so frustrated. Having 1 boss is enough!
I didn't know you live in a small town. That makes him keeping his job even more important, right? I imagine there is less job change opps in a small town, though I could be mistaken. How's your LO healing?

Hopeful,
Sending you light that all is well tomorrow. I am glad your Dr told you not to Google AND that you are listening. I would be Googling for 5 hours, making myself sick for no reason. It sounds like they are right on top of it. I hope it was just your baby boy messing with his cord.

Lexi,
What kind of doppler did you get? I read that unless you get professional level dopplers that you won't hear a hb till week 16 or more. The cheaper ones aren't strong enough. Otherwise, listen to everyone elses advice and I hope you find it.

AFM,
Thanks for the support in all my move trauma. We signed the papers closing on our home today. I am glad to be done with it, and not have to deal with our negligent realtor. DH and I have been slowly unpacking and things feel a tiny bit better. We are going to treat ourselves to dinner and a show tonight.

I keep losing weight. I think it is me losing muscle since I used to lift heavy weights regularly. This makes me sad, but it is sooooo worth it. Off to do prenatal pilates with 3lb weights, lol. My ripped tummy is gone =(.


----------



## tuckie27

Happy Milestone Day:
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes


Fili- Yay!!! :happydance: Sooo happy for you! :D

Kat- Sorry things aren't going well so far at the new place :/ We got a house here because we didn't want to deal with noisy neighbors and complaints. I've lived in apartments before and I know how frustrating that can be, but hopefully you won't be there too much longer. I'll be in the same boat as you soon with all the moving chaos, boxes, downsizing, and storage units. Ugh! Moving sucks! But, on a lighter note, congrats on hearing baby! 

Debzi- Gratz on getting an early 3+ :)

Justwaiting- Lovely bump! 

Sticky- I saw a homebirth video that was amazing. The mw in this is awesome! Warning for anyone that clicks on link, it shows *everything* in this video, but it is very cool to watch...Turns out they removed the original video, but they have the shorter version with their commentary :/ Still shows the birth though: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXVRrmQxOZ4&feature=mr_meh&list=SPE4E4B8DF6BC38089&playnext=0

Mom2- Gratz on cantaloupe! Glad yesterday's scare turned out okay. 

Heart- Sorry your hubby is still sick :/ I love dominating the bed after he gets up for work (around 4:30AM hehe), so I can relate ;)

Embo- Glad your toothache is better :D

Hopeful- Woo hoo for a longer cervix this time. Please keep us posted on your appt tomorrow! I hope baby was holding cord or something. 

Sara- Glad your feeling good! My hunger has actually been increasing this last week :dohh: Have fun at the wedding this weekend!

Jenny- Wow, those are some big boobies!!! :haha:

Lexi- It took me 2 1/2 days to find the heartbeat after mine arrived :dohh: I was super frustrated, but keep with it and move it around VERY slowly. Once you find it one time, you'l find it everytime after that, I promise! 

Afm, not much to report. I am just SHOCKED that I am going to be 4 months pregnant tomorrow!!!!!! WTF? How did this happen????? :D


----------



## heart tree

Kat, just wait until you start gaining weight. It will make you sadder. I've always been very fit. It's just the lifestyle I like to live. Watching the scale creep up is disturbing even though I know there's a baby in there. My last weigh in was 11 pounds heavier than my heaviest ever weight! Scary.

A lot of us got the Sonoline B doppler and it works like a charm. I found my baby's hb at 10+5. It's easier if you have a posterior placenta (which I do) and if you are slim in the stomach (which I used to be!) But most women can find the hb with a home doppler before 16 weeks. 

I hope you are team pink. That's my prediction and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## heart tree

Great video Tuckie. They are a beautiful couple. That child is going to be gorgeous.

So funny to me that they didn't find out the gender immediately. I've heard that girls are really swollen and it can be hard to tell what they are.

OMG to the head hanging out :shock:


----------



## tuckie27

heart tree said:


> Great video Tuckie. They are a beautiful couple. That child is going to be gorgeous.
> 
> So funny to me that they didn't find out the gender immediately. I've heard that girls are really swollen and it can be hard to tell what they are.
> 
> OMG to the head hanging out :shock:

I know! When hubby and I first watched the original video we both went "Arghhh!" when she got out of the tub and the head was hanging out! LOL I don't know why they deleted the longer version, it was way cooler because you felt like you were on the whole journey with them while watching it!


----------



## filipenko32

Beautiful bump just :cloud9: xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Just - emilie- love the bump!!! 

Kat- hoping hubs gets a job in SoCal soon so u can move! Apt living sucks when neighbors are noisy, would they let u move to a top floor if one is open?

Shower was good but I got there right after the news at my appt so I was a little frazzled. About 16 people there, coworkers, former coworker and mother in law. Went to olive garden! It's close to work as we just went over lunch. Got a lot of cute clothes, changing table pad and cover, bottles, nipples, books, bath stuff. Alphabet letters for bath that are magnetic or something and stick on bathroom tile by tub. Couple of These (pink and blue) that I've heard good things about
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3104466

I got teary opening the first present then was fine. Then the vet called while I was opening presents to tell me my pup did fine in the spay and was awake and ready to play. 

Can't wait for appt tomorrow, will let u know what happens. Isn't until 9pm uk time.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful pleased you had a good shower! Lol sounds like you were dirty! Haha! Fxd Tom all goes well xx
Kat pleased yr treating urselfs xx
Heart you've looked lOvely all way through but it's horrid being at ur heaviest I agree!! X
Tuckie congrats on 16 weeks all of a sudden it hits you how far gone u r! X

Afm can't sleep I think it's coz I napped in the day! Really achey an hubby is snoring can hear him through earplugs!!! So I came downstairs I have a feeling I'm going to b stroppy today! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Still awake Davies? I can't sleep good either, it's 10:48 here now but I fall asleep at 12:30 and up every 2 hours to pee.


----------



## Embo78

My oh is the same Davies!! I found some earplugs on line that blocked out high decebels (sp?) but I can still hear Gav through them!! Sometimes I kick him and then pretend to be asleep :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Lol yeah they are sore it's like I'm 4ft11 uk12 I have these things hanging there my back hurts more with them lol xx


----------



## Wiggler

Morning ladies, just popping in quick as I have a busy morning.

4 weeks today :happydance: and I got a 2-3 on the digi :cloud9: I've been feeing really crampy and was sooooo scared that it would say "not pregnant" 

Hope everyone has a lovely day x x x


----------



## daviess3

Embo I had my earplugs in to!! I still hear him to! I was thinking what will I do when baby's here coz we can't wear earplugs then!! Lol x

Wiggler I had cramps at first tk hun I think that's quite normal congrats on digi now stop testing!! I got myself in a right pickle later on as the tests got fainter! But it was fine an normal xx

Off out for lunch with the girls x


----------



## sara1

daviess3 said:


> Embo I had my earplugs in to!! I still hear him to! I was thinking what will I do when baby's here coz we can't wear earplugs then!! Lol x

 I have exactly the same dilemma!!


----------



## jenny25

Kieran is currently rocking too Bon jovi lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Separate beds Sara u think lol? Nothings ever easy! Trust us to get the snorers! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha: I'm the snorer in our house. Honestly it's awful, its one of the reasons my ex husband and I fell out. He made me have surgery and everything. :blush:
I've been reading and not posting much the last few days. Hope Lee feels better for a break. She is meeting with MrsKg tomorrow, i have asked her to give Lee a squeeze from me.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

My princess is growing up :( 

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/577496_10150906138549121_2140636353_n.jpg


----------



## Wiggler

Awww bless her, she is absolutely beautiful! :cloud9: x x x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi guys, mind if I join you?? Yup, I'm pregnant again lol! I got a faint line on 9dpo pm (that's the day I found out nothing was genetically wrong with me and got to talk to all of you guys) course I wasn't sure until last night when the line got a little darker! I am feeling pretty good about this one, don't know if it's b/c I'm jaded or b/c I'm doing so many different things. Got a few questions for all you experts:

1. anyone know anything about vit E during pregnancy? I started taking it about 2 weeks ago b/c there was some study done that it was beneficial in rpl and really don't know if I should stop it or continue?

2. can I continue my calcium, magnesium, zinc supplement? I started that one a few weeks ago too as apparently RPL gals tend to have lower levels of these.

3. Anyone exercise after RPL? I started walking before we started ttc again and now I have been going on a 20min walk once a day 5 days a week (so 1 1/2 of excersize a week). Last couple of miscarriages I have laid on the couch on my left side all day everyday only moving when I had to and almost no housework and STILL miscarried, so I thought this time I'd do things a little different and see if maybe getting my blood moving would help?

Also I'm taking: prenatal, vit D3 1400iu(and getting sunshine), Baby aspirin, fish oil, 4000mcg of folic acid, calcium magnisum zinc, vit E 400iu and most importantly the biggest change for me is the water!! Right before getting pregnant with DD the paper ran a warning that our water was contaminated with too many metals so I got a britta and carried DD to term, we broke the britta after she was born and didn't buy another...well, our water has always tasted like chlorine and metal and is really kinda gross to drink so about a month ago, I got me another brita and now my water tastes great! I'm not saying I m/c'd because of the water, but since it tastes like metal, it prolly has lots of metal in it and that can't be good! Any other suggestions? BTW my progesterone in several of my pregnancies has been awesome so I don't think I need any extra!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Hi guys, mind if I join you?? Yup, I'm pregnant again lol! I got a faint line on 9dpo pm (that's the day I found out nothing was genetically wrong with me and got to talk to all of you guys) course I wasn't sure until last night when the line got a little darker! I am feeling pretty good about this one, don't know if it's b/c I'm jaded or b/c I'm doing so many different things. Got a few questions for all you experts:
> 
> 1. anyone know anything about vit E during pregnancy? I started taking it about 2 weeks ago b/c there was some study done that it was beneficial in rpl and really don't know if I should stop it or continue?
> 
> 2. can I continue my calcium, magnesium, zinc supplement? I started that one a few weeks ago too as apparently RPL gals tend to have lower levels of these.
> 
> 3. Anyone exercise after RPL? I started walking before we started ttc again and now I have been going on a 20min walk once a day 5 days a week (so 1 1/2 of excersize a week). Last couple of miscarriages I have laid on the couch on my left side all day everyday only moving when I had to and almost no housework and STILL miscarried, so I thought this time I'd do things a little different and see if maybe getting my blood moving would help?
> 
> Also I'm taking: prenatal, vit D3 1400iu(and getting sunshine), Baby aspirin, fish oil, 4000mcg of folic acid, calcium magnisum zinc, vit E 400iu and most importantly the biggest change for me is the water!! Right before getting pregnant with DD the paper ran a warning that our water was contaminated with too many metals so I got a britta and carried DD to term, we broke the britta after she was born and didn't buy another...well, our water has always tasted like chlorine and metal and is really kinda gross to drink so about a month ago, I got me another brita and now my water tastes great! I'm not saying I m/c'd because of the water, but since it tastes like metal, it prolly has lots of metal in it and that can't be good! Any other suggestions? BTW my progesterone in several of my pregnancies has been awesome so I don't think I need any extra!

OMG!!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance: Charmer!! So glad you're back!!!:dance::dance::dance::bunny::loopy::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo:


Okay, YES keep taking your Vit E, also Vit D, Selenium, Prenatal, and extra Folic Acid. YES keep taking your Cal, Mag, and Zinc supplement too! Sounds like you are doing everything right! I have not been able to exercise at all this pregnancy, but walking should be safe unless doc says otherwise. 

So happy for you!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, I just reread, you aren't taking selenium. You want to go ahead and start. That's one of those vitamins that a deficiency has been linked to RPL.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer, have you had your thyroid checked, hun?


----------



## croydongirl

3x - Awesome news, congrats!! I don't know anything about Vit E, but I can't imagine it would hurt. I took prenatals for months before we got pregnant so I know I was taking some of it as part of that but I don't know about taking higher doses. I also have no idea about how those other supplements would affect a baby. It might be worth a phone call to your doctor. I know that the doc told me vit D above just what was in my prenatals was fine but I think some supplements might not be harmless so best to check.

As far as exercise, with all my pregnancies except one I didn't do anything after I found out, I did less and less with each pregnancy. My lastm/c started after a yoga class and when I spoke with my instructor later she said she never would have let me do some of the twisting poses if she had known because they are not considered safe in early pregnancy. I know she felt bad, even though I didn't know I was pregnantt so I told her she had nothing at all to feel bad about. But when I found out at 9dpo that i was pregnant again - the next month - i told her right away and she set me up with restorative poses to get the blood flowing to my uterus and I stayed in those positions for hours a day. Who knows if it made a difference but I didn't miscarry this one and if we ever decide to try for another baby I will be doing those poses for sure.

Basically lay on your back with your head slightly propped up and your legs up bent over a chair or a ottoman. Put a cushion or rolled up towel under your bottom to elevate your hips. I watched TV like that during early pregnancy.

Wishing you all the best.

Heart and other milestone ladies - Congrats!!!!

afm -Was told by the doc that my boy is still laying transverse across my belly. She said by 35 weeks 85% of babies are in their birth position so she really wants him to move in the next few weeks or shes going to start talking c-section. That wold not be my ideal, but i can find some silver lining if that is how we have to have him. He has never been head down, always breech or transverse. And the way the doc was talking I feel like she isn't convinced he will turn. I guess by 31 weeks most babies are already head down. 

Still this kid moves all the time so I am not going to stress too much about it now.

My mum and mom in law have been busy making me a crib skirt and window seat cushion for the nursery. I am so please with how its al coming together. I am going to use scraps of the same material to cover the mats on the inside of the picture frames I bought on sale at Joann fabrics. This way when I put in my pooh pictures the frames will look custom. Hoping they work out! Another day of crafting today :)

Hubby just got told he got a promotion he went for starting July 1st which will be so nice with the baby coming along. I am one proud wifey :)

Family baby shower tomorrow, I am super excited. I can't wait! It's just funny because its all J's family. Cousins and aunts etc so I don't know them very well but they are always super sweet. And I am glad my mum will be here too as well as a few really close friends.

Now if I could only wave a wand and have my final project finished for Monday already...


----------



## Hope39

Charmer

My endocrinologist told me to stop all supplements apart from:

Vit D (2000iu)
Pregnancare
Folic Acid (400)
Aspirin (75mg)

He advised me that taking too many supplements counteract against each other so i stopped the selenium, zinc and omega 3 fish oil

xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I was told to make sure I'm taking selenium regularly, double up on my fish oil, and continue all my other supplements. Sounds like you should do your own research. I've read so many studies my eyes are crossed. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- So glad your nursery sewing and crafts are coming along nicely. I do hope baby turns for you, but like you said its not the end of the world. 
I hope you have an amazing baby shower!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Charmer- omg! Congrats!!!!!!! I was on baby asp (stopped 2 weeks ago) and take 2000 iu d3, 4 mg lmethylfolate (in metanx and neevo dha) vit b supercomplex (natures made at Walgreens) and I take the dha pill from one a day prenatal too and I throw the one a day prenatal pill part ! As I get those vites from the neevo and metanx. 
I was never told to take the other stuff u r on , selenium, vit e, etc...

Have fun at the shower Croy and tell hubby congrats! 

Happy 32 weeks heart!

Happy milestone day girls!!! (don't remember which weeks)! But it's going by fast, can't believe it when I read the tickers! 

Neversaynever
Sara1
Tuckie27

More and more girls on the twins boards are having theirs around 32 and 33 weeks... Makes me nervous, but they are all doing fine! Just saw 3 announcements in past few days.


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- my boy is is tranverse now, was breech every time but this time and another time was transverse and 1 time was vertex... Boys for ya ;) precious...


----------



## heart tree

Charmer Congrats! I'm not sure about the other vitamins but I'm pretty sure vitamin E in large doses can be bad for you. I don't think it's a water soluable vitamin, like the B vitamins, and so won't expel the extra with your pee. I think it can build up in your liver. But google it, I could be wrong. I think walking is a great thing to do! 

Croy, you have an onery little guy! As long as he's out safe, it doesn't matter how they get him out. Can't wait to see your nursery pics. 

I might be getting Tim's cold. He's fine now, but I have a scratchy throat and stuffiness. I didn't sleep at all last night. I'm painfully tired. I'm in the waiting room at my doctor's office. I was so tired, I missed the exit off the highway and had to drive through one of the busiest parts of San Francisco. Grrrr. But, I'm 32 weeks so can't complain too much. I hope a nap will get me sorted.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, good luck today sweetie. What time is your appointment?


----------



## croydongirl

hopeful - seriously, Boys! ha ha!

I have a question for all you ladies. What bath products are you going to use? I would like to use something organic / natural but the other day I was watching 'pregnant in heels' and she pulled out some Aveno (organic) baby body wash and said it still had something in it that still had something in that could be considered harmful. That was what I had planned on using but now I am wondering if there is something with even less 'junk' in that still actually works - and smells good. Maybe that's too much to ask.

Any of you other ladies trying to find natural lotions/shampoos/bath stuff for your baby?

I am also trying to make my own baby wipe solution and sew some reusable wipes, we'll see if that actually happens after I am done with school.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - we posted at the same time. Happy 32 weeks!!
And I agree, after the long journey to get here I really don't care how he is born, just that he gets here safe and sound. I think that is really hard for some of my other friends irl to understand. They are all about creating a perfect story but I feel like thats a luxury that I don't even care about anymore. I just want him in my arms. 

Hope you stay well, rest up and drink lots of fluids xx


----------



## heart tree

Croy I'm making my own wipes and solution too. I think I'm doing flannel on one side and soft Terry cloth on the other. 

I have a good website to check products. I'll send it to you when I get home. Still in the waiting room. I've been here for 40 min waiting!


----------



## Wiggler

Happy 32 weeks Heart :cloud9:

How is everyone feeling today? x x x


----------



## tuckie27

Morning ladies :wave:

Happy milestone days to us Friday ladies! :D
Is anyone else getting the damn redirect error page everytime you try to say "thanks"?!? Driving me nuts! 

Hopeful- Glad your shower went well! Stalking for your update today.

3X- Congrats on your BFP! I would talk to your Dr. about taking anything extra outside of your prenatals, just in case! As far as exercise, I was too scared to do anything at first. I took it really easy 1st tri. After I made it to 2nd tri, my Dr. said I could do really light stuff like yoga, swimming, and walking and that's pretty much it. 

Croy- Glad your nursery is coming together :) Have a great time at your shower tomorrow! Oh, and I like Burt's Bees products! 

Heart- Too bad about getting your hubby's cold :/ And for driving through SF :o I have banned myself from ever driving in that city again. Last time I was driving on the tracks behind a trolley and everyone on the trolley was hollering at me and waving their arms and motioning for me to go to the right of them, but the space between the trolley and all these parallel parked cars was so tight I was looking at them like "Are you kidding me?" LOL I still don't know what I did wrong!!! :haha: Another time, I was there with my mom and the hotel guy told us we were 10 minutes from Pier 39 and we got there 2 hours later!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies , hope you are all well. Lexi I see you were getting stressed trying to use your doppler. I got one last week and we struggled at first but found it very low down at the hairline. I got the Hi Bebe BT200 as it had good reviews but dosent display the heart rate.
I apparently have an aterior placenta which is at the front and can make it a bit trickier but we've found it no bother on 3 occasions now. What I did was watch you tube videos of what it sounds like. It is much much faster than your own heart beat!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Heart is right about the Vit E, excessive amounts is not good. But you are taking 400iu, which is perfectly fine. 

Croy- I have good friends that make their soap and lotions and stuff. Great stuff! I can find it in some stores, but since I know them, I buy direct. :haha: Here's their website. https://www.lomahacres.com/


----------



## croydongirl

Mom2 - Thanks for the tip, they look like great products :)


----------



## tuckie27

Ladies with dopplers- For those of you that are further along, when do you have to start searching higher up on your abdomen for heartbeat? I am still finding baby's hearbeat down low at 16 weeks and I'm just wondering at what point do you have to start looking farther up, or do you?


----------



## Wiggler

I donn't have a doppler, but in both my successful pregnancies the MW always used her doppler quite low down x x x


----------



## cazi77

My baby is still low down closer to my hair line than belly button x


----------



## tuckie27

Oh okay. Thanks ladies. I just figured that as I grew, the baby would migrate upward :p


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - Doc at my visit this week found it by my belly button, but before that it was always really low. It never made sense to me when he felt like he was higher in my belly but that's where she would find it.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies, yall are correct about the vit E, I was thinking of just taking it every 2 days until about mid second tri?? I need to do more research on everything else and on exercising as well, but for now I will continue to take everything as I just started this stuff in the past couple of weeks and doubt I've built up a whole lot of it in my system. THIS ONE IS GOING TO MAKE IT THOUGH REGARDLESS...has to b/c I can't deal with another loss!

Happy 32 weeks Heart!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

You're right, Charmer. This is your rainbow.


----------



## KatM

Wiggler,
Congrats Hon! Now stop testing on those digis.

Davies,
Sorry your man keeps you up snoring. That is awful. My DH doesn't snore. I guess I lucked out from what I read on the board.

3X,
Congrats!!!:happydance:
I exercise daily... I just dropped to 40-50% of my old rigourous training. My Dr encourages exercise for stress relief and to stay healthy.
I use light weights to complete my Beach Body DVD's.
I do my usual yoga routine, including twists, just not as vigourous. I am a certified yoga teacher and didn't know anything needed to be modified until 16 weeks. I am not certified in prenatal yoga though. Nobody I know modified anything at all until after 16 weeks when they started modifying core. 
10 minute solutions prenatal pilates
walking
swimming
biking
dancing
resistance bands (these are great since you can adjust based on how you feel)
Basically.... listen to your body and your Dr. I would encourage a good exercise routine to stay healthy.

In this miscarriage book I read, I can't remember the name, they did link RPL to poor water supply in a certain area. I would definitely go with your filtered water. 

Hon, it sounds like you are doing EVERYTHING!!! I am so excited for you and pray that this is your sticky. Aren't you glad you came our all normal on your tests?

Heart,
I hope you return to perfect, radiant health and wellness ASAP!!!

Hi everyone else!!! I can't remember anything else =(.

AFM,
My progesterone came back at a 43.2!!!
I am overjoyed after my scary low 5.4 and 12.5 before my holiday.

All my 2nd tri and beyond ladies. When did you start feeling the baby kick and move?

DH and I have been unpacking all day and the apt feels a bit better. We then worked out together and ate a healthful lunch in preperation of him working on his job application (which he is currently doing). 

We still aren't sleeping well because of our upstairs neighbors. They woke us up at about 4am having sex for like 30 minutes, lol. They then woke us up all morning after 7 am just being normal. We are going to try a background noise iPhone app and see if it helps. Besides the ceiling creeking loudly, our apt is sound proof. It's so strange. We hear no voices, tv, kids... just that damn ceiling.


----------



## Wiggler

Kat - Brilliant news about your progesterone :happydance:

Sorry the neighbors are keeping you up :hugs: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girlies, I am feeling SO so :sick: and out of it with a very strong metal taste :yipee: so I think I'm going to have to read back and update at ridiculous o'clock when I've preggo insomnia in the early hours and prob won't be feeling sick then xxxx


----------



## duckytwins

Are you ladies accepting newbies? I'm pg after 2 early miscarriages, twins, then a second trimester loss. Mind if I join you?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat - yay on the progesterone!! Yup, glad now that everything is normal and I don't have to sit around and wonder if something is wrong with me that I could be fixing! 

Fili - Yay for sickness??? Glad things are going smooth honey and hope you get to feeling better (but not too better) soon!


----------



## puppycat

duckytwins said:


> Are you ladies accepting newbies? I'm pg after 2 early miscarriages, twins, then a second trimester loss. Mind if I join you?

:wave:

Always room for one more ;) although we'd rather nobody had to be PAL after RPL of course :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

puppycat said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> Are you ladies accepting newbies? I'm pg after 2 early miscarriages, twins, then a second trimester loss. Mind if I join you?
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Always room for one more ;) although we'd rather nobody had to be PAL after RPL of course :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! I know it! It's not a fun club to be in, but at least no one is alone. Should I share my story, you think? Or no?


----------



## Wiggler

:hi: Hi Duckytwins! Sorry for you losses hun and congrats on your pregnancy! x x x


----------



## puppycat

Yes please :) I've seen you around on a few journals but don't know your story as such. 

How's the pregnancy been for you so far? PAL is scary enough but PARL is another thing entirely isn't it!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yeah, please share your story!

Welp, so I did a little research on the cal mag zinc and found out how much I should be taking so I went to look and see how much was in my prenatal to make sure I wasn't overdosing and...my prenatal has NO calcium or magnisium and only 3.8mg or zinc...for pregnancy zinc should be at least 15-30mg...so glad I've been taking the extra! Calcium in my additional supplement is 1000mg and mag is 400mg. I am deffo gonna continue to take this!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Good job on the research!!

Kat- I'm so jealous of your progesterone! My last level was 21! I'm still having to do injections. 

Ducky- Welcome! Congratulations on your pregnancy!! Please share your story. We're pretty open here. TMI everywhere, we have no secrets. :haha: :rofl:


----------



## duckytwins

My name is Jes. I am 34 years old. I've been married for just about 9 years (June 21, 2012) and DH and I have been together for 14. We have 6 year old twin boys at home and I was thrilled when DH decided he was ready to try for a third! We got pg in October last year, and were so excited!! I had some bleeding issues early on (had the same with the boys), and was checked and checked and everything was fine. We finally decided it was okay to tell people that we were pregnant and began telling work, family and friends on Thanksgiving that we were having a baby!! 

I went in for a routine ultrasound and didn't think much of it. Then my doctor called me that afternoon and said he thought the baby's facial structure looked a little "off" and told me to go to the hospital for another scan. 

DH came with me to the next ultrasound. There was a definite facial and head structure abnormality and the doctor said there was too much fluid in the brain. She suspected trisomy 13 and asked me to get a CVS done. 

We went in for the CVS on a Friday. We were sent home, thinking we would have the results back Tuesday or Wednesday of the next week. DH went to work on Monday and my mom took me out shopping to get me out of the house. When I got back home, the phone rang and it was the hospital. They said the initial results came back and it was trisomy 13. (I was home alone when I got the news)...

We made an appointment with a genetic counselor. She gave us a lot of medical information (what it is, why it happens, how it happens, etc) and reminded us that we have to make a choice. We can terminate the pregnancy, or let it go and see what happens. 80% of babies with trisomy 13 will not live to see their first birthdays, IF they even live to birth. If they do survive, there are horrific physical and mental disabilities. Because our baby has too much fluid in the brain, it was the worst case scenario - there was actually more fluid than brain matter and we think the brain had stopped developing. 

We were given another decision to make. Because they did genetic testing to get this answer, they know the gender of the baby. They asked if we'd like to know. We talked about it and decided we did. 

So, on December 20 - 5 days before Christmas - we went in to say goodbye to the daughter I wanted to desparately. We named her Tessa Jean.

We decicded we wanted to try again, but really weren't going to plan for anything until August of this year, but the day I started my new job - April 30 - I got my :bfp:! So, here I am, ~10 weeks pg and scared to death of another second trimester loss or genetic problem. Thanks for having me!

OMG, I am so sorry I went on and on.... :blush: I apologize for my novel!


----------



## puppycat

That's so hard Ducky :( I cannot imagine having to make a decision like that, bless you both.

Have they given you any early scans with this pregnancy or are they making you wait? (Which, unfairly, seems to be the case more often than not with PAL)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ducky. Good to see you here. This is an awesome bunch of ladies and you will find such a lot of support here. I'm so sorry to hear your story.


----------



## Wiggler

Aww hun, what a heartbreaking story ,you are so so strong, massive hugs to you and big floaty kisses to your beautiful daughter :kiss: :hugs: x x x


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks girls! What a warm welcome!! I'm actually crying! 

I was able to get an early ultrasound (bless my wonderful doctor) and then had a slight bleed, so got another one at the hospital. I'll go in for another on Monday (which is the same one we found out Tess had troubles - so I'm scared to death). 

Last year was a horrible horrible year! It started off with one of our boys in the hospital for the entire month of January, had other assorted bad things happen, then ended with us losing Tess, so this year, we're making it our year!!!


----------



## heart tree

Jes, I'm so glad you found us. I was just having a peek at your journal and just read your story. It is devastating to lose a baby at any gestation, but to get attached to the baby as you did and then to have to say goodbye is something no one should have to endure. I imagine you will be terrified for your 12 week scan with this pregnancy. Do you have it scheduled yet? We'll all be here to hold your hand. Thank you for sharing your story. And welcome to the thread. I'm so happy that you are pregnant again!

Girls, I'm so painfully exhausted today I can't even remember what I read. Forgive me. Doctor's appointment was uneventful. Fundal height is exactly 32. Baby's heart rate 158. My weight...well a girl never tells all her secrets! But I did gain a few more pounds. BP was perfect. No protein in my urine but trace amounts of glucose. I may have to get another glucose screening test done. I did have cereal before the appointment, so that might be the culprit due to the carbs (it wasn't even a sugar cereal). Oh well. I highly doubt I have gestational diabetes. All I eat are fruits, veggies, nuts, salads, beans yogurt and water. I have a tiny bit of ice cream at night. Only 120 calories worth. We'll see though. Going to take a nap now. 

I hope Hopeful posts her news soon.


----------



## puppycat

Oh I'm so pleased they're keeping an eye on you. The fab thing about being on BnB, and this thread especially, is that you'll never again go to a scan alone. We're all together in spirit cheering each other on. Can't wait to see a scan pic of your perfectly healthy baby :)

Will you be finding out the sex this time? Not at the 12 week scan of course, later on :)


----------



## KatM

Ducky,
Welcome!
I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your story. I pray that this pregnancy results in your 3rd child.

Heart,
I hope you get some well needed rest. You sound exhausted.

3X,
What prenatals are you taking? They sounds a bit lacking in nutrients. Thank goodness you are taking additional supplements... I am praying for your sticky bean.

Just taking a quick break from unpacking...

Still waiting for 2nd and 3rd trimester ladies to tell me when they 1st felt their baby kick, move, etc...


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls- scan went good! They did Doppler in 5 spots along baby b umbilical cord and just 1 spot measured a little higher than normal but they said its fine. If they were underweight or I had GD or something then they get a little concerned but all other measurements were great, they also said practice breathing can affect the Doppler measurement and you could see that too. They gave me a 3d pic of the girl!!!!! Will post later. Her face is covered a little but I've never had 3d before. Boys face wasn't in a spot where she could get a good pic of him. 
I think I am going to twice a week scans now,
the Mfm dr said I probably would. They will do a biophysical profile twice a week (look for movements, practice breathing..)

I asked what is the point where the umbilical cord doppler reading is bad and what happens then. He said it can be zero. so it doesn't get flow one way I guess? , and then you go to the hospital to be monitored daily but that can go on for days before they have to deliver. I didnt know that at all.


----------



## heart tree

Kat I felt the first movements at exactly 16 weeks. I wasn't completely sure what I was feeling. They felt like little muscle spasms. Little twitches beneath my skin. I have a posterior placenta which is why I felt them so early.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, I felt my daughter kick at 16 weeks. I'm hoping this one will be a bit sooner. 
Heart, hope you feel better soon. 
Today i can feel my uterus has popped up over my pelvic bone, which is quite exciting.


----------



## heart tree

That's awesome news Hopeful! I'm so relieved. You must be feeling so much more relaxed now. I can't wait to see her sweet little face!


----------



## duckytwins

DH doesn't want to know this time, but I'm not so good with the surprises! :rofl: But, if he says he doesn't want to know, then.... maybe he'll change his mind?! 

I think the next u/s I have on Monday is the NT scan. Thank you all so much again for welcoming me! I can see my self settling in nicely and feeling right at home!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies an welcome ducky congrats on bfp an I'm so sorry for ur loss x

Hopeful hope ur ok chick xx
Heart have a rest hun fab heartbeat x

Kat eww yuk hearing the neighbours is yuk! Lol! X

Well I had a row with hubby tonight as he went to the pub from 330 an when I called him at 6 for the second time to find out how long he would b he snapped an said he is cing home! He then got home shouted at me that he never gets time to himself!! Lol I wouldn't mind but Monday we were at our friends party I was he by 11 he got in at 2am, Tuesday he was playing with a new quad bike he's brought in the garage all day an night! Wed he had work then got home an changed the wheels on his other quad an went out for a blast on it! Then Thursday evening he stayed in with me but was asleep by 9pm! Spent most of the evening on the Internet looking for quad parts!!! 
Tommorow morning he's going at 6am to classic car something with his 2 mates reckons he will b home by 12-1pm! When we have someone here plastering, my dogs being washed at 1pm an I'm off shopping with my mum! 

All he says is I don't let him have 5 mins to himself! I act like I don't trust him an j should grow up!! His daughter is here this weekend she had to get in a taxi tonight as he had drank to much to collect her! He then had made plans for tom! Don't get me wrong shes 12 but I'm gonna feel bad leaving her here Tom an I just want to go shopping with my mum on my own! But he doesn't give that a moments thought! But I need tk grow up, I poxy well can't bare him right now! Rant over lol x


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful yay so pleased all good can't wait for pic xxx
3x I can't believe I didn't congratulate u! Fab news drink lots if water xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome duckytwins and congrats!! So sorry for your losses, your story made me cry. Praying the nt scan goes good! I bet it will! trisomy isn't that common to have it twice that I know of. 

Heart- hope you feel better! Hey- I weigh 181-182 lbs! Pushing for 200! Lol
Don't think I will get there though. Started at 142.

Oh kat- that is gross! Can you sleep to the sound of a fan? I do just because I like it. Happy you have a great prog number!


----------



## puppycat

Davies, your DH sounds like he's having a major 'adult wobble' - throwing his toys out of the cot even though he has no need to. Sounds like he's starting to get his panic on about this baby etc. I am in no way condoning his behaviour because he's being an idiot and completely irresponsible letting his daughter down just so he can have a drink with his mates but sounds like a typical male panic to me!

Kat I felt pops/bubbles fairly early on with this one but real kicks maybe around 13-14weeks (it's sooner with your second and subsequent)


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies - wonder if he's getting it out of his system to prepare for being home with baby? Sorry he's been a dickweed... ( couldn't think of a word :)

Kat- can't remember when I felt them but maybe it was around 15 or 16 weeks? Felt like muscle twitching.


----------



## duckytwins

Davies, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH. I hope he straightens out soon. 

I'm on my 5th pregnancy - 3rd that's gotten anywhere. Think the little bubbly feelings (or like someone is "flicking" me from the inside) that I've been feeling are the baby?


----------



## daviess3

I no dickweed sums it up nicely! He's just being a self indulgent knobhead!! He just doesn't think of anyone but himself! I wouldn't mind but I let him spend some of our house money (as in money to do jobs in house) on this second quad! So he could have a little hobby to go etc as I no hormones an sitting in alot with preg wifey must b boring but do me a favour he wanted this baby to! Inconsiderate arsehole! I went to lakeside tried a load of clothes on that didn't like an spent most if evening walking aimlessly around shops as I don't like being around him when he's stropping off! Gonna meet my mum Tom an shop for hours an buy lots! X


----------



## KatM

Thanks ladies for your first kick/movement times. Just want to get an idea of when to look out for them. I had heard 16 weeks would be the earliest. Pup, that is cool that you felt them sooner.

Davies,
Your DH is behaving like an ass. How much "alone" time could a man need? I hope you two work it out soon, so that you can go back to being happily pregnant. He is throwing a mantrum. 

Hopeful,
Great news on your doppler appt. I am happy to hear that you aren't being rushed in for an emergency c-section. Please post the 3-D photo. 
It's good that they are monitoring you so closely... I would find that reassuring.

AFM,
I am happy to report that DH has been in his new office for hours and is almost complete with his job application for Space X in SoCal. It is a company that he has had his eye on for sometime now, and they have a posting for a job description that he fits perfectly. 

I am pleased with myself for getting his ass in gear and lovingly motivating him to get to work.... I did this by asking him what he needed to feel good in order to finish this lengthy application. He needed a good workout and a healthy lunch, time and space. Done.


----------



## duckytwins

Girls, can I ask, how do you keep yourself together in between scans? I have my next one on Monday and I've been all crazy, hoping boop (that's what we call baby) is okay since my last one. DH got me a doppler to help ease my mind, but I haven't been able to hear anything yet. And I get upset because I can't. I know there's nothing I can do if something happens (God forbid), but I have this unnerving feeling that I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop. This next scan will be the one where we found out there was a problem with Tess, so I'm scared to death. It was actually scheduled on her due date, but I had it changed because I didn't think I could handle it.


----------



## heart tree

Jes, your scan is this coming Monday? We're right by your side. Where in Connecticut do you live? I'm originally from Massachusetts.

Davies, men can be so irritating sometimes! Mine is doing something similar. He's freaking out about my mom coming to stay with us for the birth. Our place is small and she has to stay out in his music studio where we have a pull out couch. He's complaining that once the baby is here, he'll have no place to go to have time to himself while my mother is here. I have no sympathy. I have no place in our house to go ever. Our living room and dining room are one big space. Our bedroom is small and only fits our bed. The baby's room is currently storage for his stuff. He gets this great studio space to go to whenever he wants. And frankly, once the baby is here, he shouldn't be going to the studio to play music. He should be helping me. He doesn't understand why the baby would need two people! He's very sweet and smart most of the time, but I don't think he has a grasp on what a baby entails!

I let my husband go out whenever he wants. He doesn't have another child though. That's really different. I like having the house to myself and I know it will be a long time before I can enjoy that again. But if he had another child that he wasn't tending to, that would make me livid. I agree with Puppy. He's having a moment. He's probably just trying to get all of his "man" things in before the baby comes along. Since he's already a father, he knows very well how much work a baby is. But it's still not fair to you. It's especially not fair to his daughter and I think that should be pointed out to him.


----------



## duckytwins

Yes, Monday at 3p. I live in the exact center of CT - born and raised.


----------



## heart tree

Sorry Jes, we posted at the same time. I have no good advice on how to get to each scan with sanity in tact. I'm a wreck leading up to my scans, especially the earlier ones. My doppler definitely helped, but it isn't much help if you can't find the hb. And please don't stress that you can't find the hb. It's still really, really early. It isn't an indicator that anything is wrong. Honestly I would just try and get through each day as quickly as possible. I try to distract myself with television. I try to go to bed early so I can make it to the next day. On the scan day itself, I'm surprised I haven't had a heart attack. I'm so nervous. The NT scan was a scary one for me, and I don't have your history. My first loss was at 10 weeks and until this pregnancy, it's the furthest I ever got. So this pregnancy was the first NT scan I ever did. I was irritable, my heart was racing, my palms were sweating. My husband tried to chit chat with me in the waiting room and I wanted to bite his head off. Seriously, if I had a knife, I probably would have killed him, that's how agitated I was. I'm a therapist. You'd think I would have better coping mechanisms! :rofl: But after so many losses, I think in some ways you just have to deal with the uncomfortable emotions leading up to a scan.

Kat, Space X is super cool. It's Elan Musk's new(ish) venture. I've been following the story about the company on 60 minutes. They just had a very successful launch to the Space Station. I hope he gets a job there!


----------



## puppycat

Ducky i think the trick is just one day at a time. Possibly detracting from thinking about it as much as possible too. Every scan/appt is a worry though :(


----------



## heart tree

Ahhh, another New England girl! :thumbup:

I was born and raised in North/Central Mass almost on the NH border. I moved to Cali 15 years ago. I still go to Cape Cod every summer to get together with my family. Though that won't be happening this summer as I'm due on August 3.


----------



## duckytwins

We'll actually be at the Cape starting next Saturday! My cousin lives there too! August will come pretty quick! How are you doing?


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks puppy. I am trying so hard not to worry myself. I still check my paper after every pee and so desparately want to hear something (other than myself) on the doppler. I don't think I could handle another loss.


----------



## heart tree

Ooooh, I'm so jealous! Where on the Cape are you going? My mother lives in Eastham on the outer Cape. My avatar is my wedding picture. I got married in Truro. I love the Cape! 

I still check my TP too and I'm 32 weeks. I bet every woman on this thread checks it. 

I'm doing ok. I've been on modified bed rest for 2 months after being told I had a short cervix. Luckily it hasn't gotten any shorter, but my doctor is being cautious with me. I work part time from home talking to clients on the phone.

I also have an ultrasound on Monday. It's to check my cervix, but they always check the baby as well. 

I put your name on the front page. We keep track of people's scans there. In your last scan, did they see the hb? I'm assuming they did. Oh, and I had a bleed at 9 weeks with this pregnancy. It was a small blood clot. I spotted for 2 weeks before it finally resolved itself.


----------



## duckytwins

OMG! We're actually going to North Eastham! What a small world! Can you provide any tips, recommendations??? We'll be there for our anniversary, so a nice place to go eat would be cool! We're going up with another couple and their kids. A nice relaxing week away!

Thanks for adding me to the front page. Now I guess I'm official! I was on bedrest with the boys too. I had pre-e and was taken down to half days at work in July, then out completely in August, then on bedrest for the rest of the pregnancy. They came 4 weeks early, in September (2005). I kind of hope I don't get pre-e again, but there were two in there, and only one this time. 

Yes, we did see a heartbeat, which was a welcome sight!


----------



## heart tree

Wow, that's amazing. Eastham is beautiful. Our house is within walking distance from Coast Guard Beach. My mom lives off of Nauset Rd in North Eastham. 

To be honest there aren't a lot of really nice places to go in Eastham. It's pretty small. It's a very "towny" town of the Cape. Lots of locals. Not super fancy like other parts, ie, Chatham, Hyannis. The closest place for nicer restaurants would be in Orleans. Or you could go to Provincetown. We rarely go out to eat as we do lots of big family dinners. I can't think of any names off the top of my head. But if you head into either of those towns, you are sure to find something. Maybe do a quick google search in Orleans for some recommendations. It's closer than Provincetown, but a little more spread out. It will take you about 15 minutes to drive there without traffic. But Provincetown is more fun to walk around. Usually when we go there, we walk up and down the strip and find a restaurant that looks good. There are a lot right on that main strip, Commercial St. It might not be as crazy there given it's early June. When I go, it's at the peak of tourist season and it's packed with people. Lots of great shops and restaurants. Lots of fun people to look at. It takes a good 30 minutes to drive into P-Town, but totally worth it, even if you've been before. 

You can do a whale watch from P-Town. I never go because I get sea-sick. I imagine being pregnant won't make that too appealing. But kids love it.

In Eastham there are some places to play mini-golf with the kids. The Big Red Barn is the place to go. They also have decent pizza there if you feel like ordering pizza. So does the Fairway in Eastham.

Nauset ice cream on Rt. 6 and the corner of Brackett Rd. is excellent locally made ice cream. It's across the street from Ben & Jerry's. Don't get me wrong, I love Ben & Jerry's but going super local is also fun too.

Eastham is one of the oldest established towns in the country. It's really quaint. Take a drive through the back roads. Lots of old houses. And the beaches are gorgeous. 

If I think of anything else, I'll let you know.

I'll add you to the bottom list too. When you see a hb, you get added to that list. Congrats on that! It's a big deal.


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome Ducky! What a heartbreaking story you shared :( I pray this is a sticky one for you and you'll get tons of support here!

Kat- I swear I've been feeling this baby for weeks, mostly when I lay down on my back at night to go to sleep. I know everyone says it would be too early, but the feeling is just like it's been described to me!

Hopeful- So glad everything is okay with your LOs!

Davies- It must be the week of annoying OHs! I think your hubby is having a "wobble" like Puppy said. He should be haning out with his daughter too, not leaving her home alone during his visit time. I think mine is having a "wobble" too since he's losing his job and the stress of moving and all that. He's has been a huge pain in my ass and he's been snappy with me lately too. He's been drinking every night and everything he says seems to rub me the wrong way. I got into with him last night about how he's been making me feel lately and he totally blew me off and didn't want to talk about it. He NEVER wants to talk about stuff, he just wants to wait until I've calmed down and then pretend nothing happened and try to act all sweet and shit. Granted, I have been emotionally psychotic myself, but wtf does he expect? I'm pregnant! Ugh, that's my hubby rant! Lol I feel your pain!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome to the madhouse ducky and thank you for sharing your story with us. That must've been incredibly difficult and you must be very nervous. 
One of my best friends lost her son to trisomy 13. She made the heart wrenching decision to terminate the pregnancy (after the tests determined without a doubt what was wrong) She still finds it difficult to talk about it. She became pregnant soon after her loss and now has a beautiful little boy and is also 30 weeks pregnant with another healthy boy. She's my real life bump buddy!!!

Well I'm up at this time but I did manage to sleep from 10.30pm until 3am so much better than usual. My pattern for last week was up all night until 5,6am and then I'd sleep 6 hours til 12,1pm :/
In a strange way I'm actually quite accepting of it!! Now I'm on mat leave I don't have to worry or put any pressure on myself to "get better" before returning to work. It's a huge relief and weight off my mind. My doctor can't do anything for me but says its fairly common in recurrent miscarriage ladies. The only thing I hate is that my whole life is determined by it. I can never make firm plans and when I do I usually have to reschedule so now I've started saying no to everyone so I'm pretty lonely :( So glad I have bnb!! Gav is amazing too. So supportive and encouraging and adds absolutely no pressure to me.
Even the kids have been behaving recently!


----------



## heart tree

Em you sound relaxed about your new sleep pattern. I know how much you've struggled with insomnia. Interesting that it is common among rpl women. I definitely have many nights of it, even when not pregnant. After hearing about some of my pregnancy woes tonight (ligament pain, contractions, etc) Tim told me he could never be a woman because he's too lazy! :rofl: I'm glad he sees the truth!

Your family is amazing as ever. I love how much they support you.


----------



## filipenko32

Em I knew you'd be up lol! Well I'm feeling great and wide awake after projectile vomiting last night and promptly going straight to bed. I worry that actually being sick will affect Me-mo :nope: 
Hopeful I'm so pleased everything went well! What a relief! Can't wait to see the pics!!
*Ducky* welcome, I have seen you around too, im sorry for what you have been through :hugs:. My 4th mc was a trisomy 18 female, but it was an early mc and it was always behind dates against LMP so I knew something was wrong straight away. Luckily for me the weak heart stopped beating around 7 weeks so I could have an erpc. Was there no other indication before 12 weeks that something was wrong ie poor growth / behind dates? I have heard so many success stories about babies after trisomy losses just as embo says. In fact most miscarriages are caused by chromosomal abnormalities by chance it's just that not everyone gets to know. I hope this is your sticky rainbow baby. I have been booked in with a genetic counsellor due to my trisomy loss but I've seen one before and he said my chances of having another trisomy are no higher. My 3rd loss was a chromosomally normal boy, go figure!! Xx
Davies and Tuckie, MEN! That's all. :hugs: xx
Kat, hope you're adjusting ok :hugs:
Hearty glad all measurements are good, you must be soooo excited now!! Xx
3x good job spotting the lack of vits in your pre natals! We have to be so on the ball don't we?


----------



## daviess3

Tuck nice to no I'm not the only one an heart!!! I'm awake now coz he's just left to go to this stupid classic car place! It's some investment we have had for a while an the guys invited them yesterday to go an drive some if te cars! Tough shit! Your daughters here also there's a plasterer coming in 2 hours and dog washer at 1pm! ( I can't get the dog in the dog washers van!) as she's 11stone (154lbs) no chance! 

I feel bad an usually would take his daughter with me but I just think no, y should I? I want to go shopping with my mum which I don't do alot as my mum is a career woman, I want to spend time with her alone! But then I feel bad to leave her! It's do unfair that it comes down to me again! X


----------



## daviess3

Morning fili heart embo xx


----------



## Wiggler

Davies - Urgh MEN! :growlmad: I hope he realises what an inconsiderate twat he is being soon hun :hugs:

Kat - I have all my fingers crossed that your OH gets the job.

Em - Glad you managed to get some sleep :hugs:

Morning everyone! How are you all feeling today?

I didn't sleep well, my son woke at 3.15am and after he and OH fell asleep again I was staring at the ceiling for 2 hours. I am shattered. 

Still not many symptoms today and its terrifying me, I know its still super super early, but I wish I would feel sick or have sore boobs or something... ANYTHING :cry: I'm trying to stay positive, but its so hard sometimes :cry: x x x


----------



## sara1

Morning everyone... Wow it's been busy in here! I hate that we're all on different time zones. I wake up and feel like I've missed the party.

Welcome Ducky. Your story was very moving. I can't imagine how nervous you must be now waiting for your scan. I wish I had some sage advice about how to make the time pass more easily, but alas, I was a wreck before my NT scan! Have you considered having the MaterniT21 Plus test. It's just a blood test, but it tests for trisomy 21, 18 and 13 and they can do it from 10 weeks. I'm sure everything on your scan will show you're having a healthy baby, but this may give you some extra piece of mind. I'm planning on having it done when I come to the states in August... even though I'll be 6 months, just for reassurance. Funnily the Dr I'm using is the head of fetal maternal med at Danbury Medical, so I know the test is available in CT. 
Hope you have a wonderful holiday on the Cape!

Hopeful- Great news about the scan a the cord pressure. I think you sound amazingly calm well centered for someone carrying twins at this late stage. I feel sure you're going to make it till your C without incident. As I was reading your post I kept thing, "twice weekly scans, god I hope her hospital is close"... traffic stresses me out! 

Davies, Tuckie- Men are morons! Both of yours sound like they need a good kick in the ass. Davies, I'm really sorry you have been put in such a difficult position with DH's daughter. It's grossly unfair. Tuckie- I think it must be incredibly stressful for a man to lose his job, especially when you're starting a family. So much of a man's self esteem is tied up in being able to provide for his family. Not that that excuses his behaviour... he's being an ass. 

Heart- He needs his own space? You're living with the baby inside you and HE needs space? Men really have no clue how labour-intensive a newborn is! The idea of you tending to the baby while he's in his music room having 'me time' is really laughable! 

Fili- I also stressed out that the vomiting would somehow harm the baby, but my doctor has reassured me that they don't notice a thing. I've also taken to using the doppler to check things out right after, and everything is always fine.

Insomnia ladies- I hope you all get some much needed rest !!!!

I KNOW I'm missing people.... I'm claiming pregnancy brain


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Sara :wave: I know, we all join in at different times, I see it like carrying on reading my book lol (but far more important) there's always so much to read!! 

Wiggler please do not worry one bit about no symptoms. If you read through my journal I've dated every day up to 6.5 weeks for symptom spotting. At 4 weeks I def had ZERO symptoms. Before each of my scans I've had zero symptoms too and everything was fine. They're not really supposed to kick in till 6 weeks for most women and anyway with all my mc's I had terrible dry retching from 4 weeks and with this pregnancy where all the scans have been successful so far, absolutely no sickness till END of 6 weeks and even then it's on and off as are my sore boobs. Somedays my boobs feel completely normal. Xxx


----------



## puppycat

Fili please don't worry about being sick. Trust me when i say you could be sick a million times and that baby wouldn't notice! Lol :hugs: not pleasant for mum though :(


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls! It's almost 430am and I've been up since 3... Sigh...

I'm sorry to read of the men some of you are dealing with. They really don't understand. I made DH download an app to his phone to track pregnancy. It tells you what your body is doing, what baby is doing and how you might be feeling. I thought if he read about what is actually going on, he'd understand better. 


We've got a busy weekend coming up, then I start working from home on Monday, so hopefully my scan will get here before I have too much time to think about it and get myself all worked up. My dr actually told me about the new blood test for trisomies, so I'll likely be getting it. Where was this blood test last year when I needed it??? Instead if me having to go through the torture of the CVS?!?! He said it literally JUST came out...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. Embo, I'm pleased you are calm about your insomnia but sorry you can't make plans. Davies what is it about men. Mark is always buggering off somewhere on a weekend and leaving his son with me. I never mind having him (well most of the time) but he wants to be with his dad!! And mark goes off climbing a bloody mountain. Oh and your dog is 11 stone? What sort of a dog is it? An Irish wolfhound or a Newfoundland or something??
Wiggler I hope your symptoms kick in soon to give you some peace of mind. I did have sore boobs I think, but not everybody does and the rest of my symptoms didn't hit until about 5 weeks. 
Hopeful, that's really great news about your scan. 
Hi Sara, Tuckie, Fili, Heart and everybody else. I'm still half asleep.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies I'm back!!!! And it's taken me forever to catch up!!!

We had a lovely holiday in France although I feel like I need another holiday now to relax as it was exhausting with 3 kids to entertain for the week!!!!

Hope everyone is well and welcome new ladies that have recently joined. Glad to read about some great scans and new milestones reached but so so sad to read about lovely Amos. Thinking of you sweetheart xx

I haven't felt him much over last week but think its because I'm tired. Kat I felt something at 18 weeks exactly was worried as a lot of ppl were feeling things earlier but my midwife said often people don't feel anything until 20 weeks.

I feel like I've really popped over last week will try and do a bump pic later. Need to see some more bump pics off the shy ladies....come om Kat, tuckie, pink, Sara, just!!!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies :) how are you all? Up to anything today? 

Im off to my sisters then my mums for the day. Saturday is nana and grandads day lol. Mummy sits back with a cuppa T and biccies, while Izzy runs them raggid! lol .Just received my OHs fathers day prezzie in the post. I brought him a personalized mug wth a saying on it and a pic of him and Izzy. Got a few more bits to get yet tho.


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies thanks for all the doppler tips, had another go this morning and i found it!!! :happydance: Im so happy. It was in the 160's had it for quite a few seconds before i lost it again.

Ducky welcome, im sorry for your loss but congratulations on your new pregnancy. :hugs:

Happy milestone to cazi, pups and me! Im a lime! :happydance:


----------



## Wiggler

Lexi - So happy that you got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Lexi that's great news about the heartbeat! Happy Lime week, I'm not far behind you!


----------



## lexi374

Yep nearly there mrsm, it seems a big jump from a prune to a lime in a week doesnt it?! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

What fruit would I be now?


----------



## duckytwins

You know, I just realized, you are probably wondering what I'm doing in a repeated loss thread when I only mentioned one loss. :dohh: we had two miscarriages before getting pg with the boys. So this is my 5th pregnancy.


----------



## duckytwins

8 weeks is a blueberry, I think. I'm a prune today! Lol

Edit: I meant raspberry... :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A raspberry Fili!


----------



## melfy77

Good morning ladies:flower:

For those who are on progesterone (vaginal form), did you experience spotting? I noticed a bit of pink mucus along with the lovely white discharge of the progesterone. Needless to say I am freaking out and scare to death because this was the first symptom of my previous miscarriages:cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Melfy, yes!! I ended up taking mine up the rear entrance because it was irritating me. I got dusky pink spots in the discharge. I mentioned it on here and almost everybody said it had happened to them too. It was at least 2 weeks ago when I had it and there has been nothing since I started using the other option.


----------



## melfy77

mrs Miggins: thank you thank you soooo much!!!! I did a bit of research (bad google, I know:blush:) and apparently it is very normal. I use endometrin so there's this very unpleasant applicator (i.e the evil stick) to use with the progesterone, and I've also got pink discharge on it too. I guess my cervix or vagina is just not impressed with me right now:haha: It's been 2 hours, and no more pink stuff, hopefully it will stay this way. With my 2 previous MC the spotting would be non stop and turn into bright red blood within an hour or two. I am such a nervous wreck. Come on little beanie, stop giving your mama a heart attack! Oh and congrats on your miletsone:thumbup:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey guys, might be over for me already, went to the bathroom and there was blood...red after my digi showed positive last night...I am not ready for miscarriage number 7, I don't even know what to think right now.


----------



## sara1

Charmer- Any chance it's left over from implantation. How many dpo are you? Sending you sticky :dust:

Melfly- I had the spotting too! Scared the shit out of me. I was up at 4 am freaking out and the girls on here had to talk me down. It's totally normal. i also usd the back entrance for about a week to let me cervix recover from the irritation. Now I just don't put it so far up. I know you're scared but try to not to worry.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- hope its just IB! How far along would you be? 

Melfy- you dont have to stick it far up, it gets absorbed if its touching wetness basically. I bled red from a prog suppository and freaked out, put it too far up, had scan and all was fine 

Duckie- I read ur journal, knew you were legit ;) what week did you deliver ur twins?

Sara- hospital only 5 min from work and 12 mins from home (no traffic) but 15-17 with traffic so not bad at all! 

Happy milestone day!!!
Cazi77
Lexi374
Puppycat

Davies- hope u get to go with your mum and have a good time! Maybe u already went?


----------



## daviess3

Melfy I had pink spotting like mrs mi said its common I had irritated my cervix! X
3x could it b implantation? I am keeping everything crossed my lovely xxx
Mrs mig so frustrating its nice to no they want us to b involved with there kids but sometimes I think I take more than he does cooking cleaning dropping off picking up money etc!! Hard work! An my baby girl (the dog!) willow is a st Bernard!! So close I love Newfoundlands to would love one but I love my girl she's very proud of herself after being washed! She's having lil sleep now with her mummy x


----------



## hopeful23456

my girl (couldn't get a pic of the boy's face)
these 3d scans are awesome! it says on the side it's a 4d but i don't know the difference?
going to try and finish the nursery today, got alot of closet organizing and washing clothes/sheets/etc to do.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beautiful pic hopeful!

My cervix is open and everything I've read says that once the cervix is open its all over.


----------



## daviess3

Hopedul gorgeous she's soooo cute xxx

3 x I hope ur wrong hun but it would sound right I'm so so sorry xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful omg :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: she is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

3x I hope not Hun, how do you know for sure your cervix is open?


----------



## cazi77

hopeful23456 said:


> my girl (couldn't get a pic of the boy's face)
> these 3d scans are awesome! it says on the side it's a 4d but i don't know the difference?
> going to try and finish the nursery today, got alot of closet organizing and washing clothes/sheets/etc to do.

Wow so beautiful!

3D is the still pic that you get to take away and 4D is when you see the image live with movement etc xx


----------



## cazi77

3x's I hope this isn't it for you big :hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

Melfy i didnt have any spotting with the prog but ive heard its really common. :hugs:

Charmer im sorry hun, hoping you are wrong :hugs:

Hopeful ahhh cool pic :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Morning everyone. Though it&#8217;s not morning for pretty much all of you at this point!

Firstly I want to give *Charmer *a huge hug. :hugs: Once I&#8217;m pregnant I refuse to put my finger anywhere near my cervix. I know that an open cervix isn&#8217;t a good thing, but I also wonder how open it is. I&#8217;ve read that women who have had a child before always have a slightly open cervix in subsequent pregnancies. The blood could be implantation bleeding, but how much are you noticing? It could also be a blood clot. All that being said, I hate to sugar coat things. Blood is never a welcome sight and it could be something more sinister. I&#8217;m so sorry you are worrying about this right now. Please keep us posted on what happens today.

*Melfy*, I was wondering where you were. I didn&#8217;t have any spotting from progesterone. I had some pink spotting from a small blood clot at 5 weeks. It went away until 9 weeks when I had a dark red bleed and then brown spotting for the next two weeks. I learned pretty quickly to insert the progesterone very low inside my vagina so as not to irritate my cervix. If there is any concern, you should get it checked out.

*Davies*, I really feel for you, but I feel for his daughter more. My father left my mom when I was 6 months old. I didn&#8217;t see him very often when I was a baby. When I got older he would take me on certain weekends and drag me to lots of &#8220;guy&#8221; things. I hated it. He never wanted children, but since he had one, I think he would have much preferred a boy. My relationship with him has always been a bit strained. It&#8217;s gotten a lot better in the past few years though. Your husband isn&#8217;t doing his daughter any favors by leaving her behind. She may grow up to resent him. Is there anyone who can talk to him about this? I hope you have a great time with your mum.

*Wiggler*, it&#8217;s still sooooo early! Most women don&#8217;t even know they&#8217;re pregnant this early. We&#8217;re just the over obsessed ones who start testing from Ov! LOL! I know it&#8217;s hard not to worry though. Hang in there. There is no reason to think this is over.

*Sara*, by the time I wake up so much has happened too. You&#8217;re on the earliest timezone (as is Kellie in Australia), I&#8217;m on the latest. My husband really is hilarious. He really doesn&#8217;t understand newborn care. I know he&#8217;s saying he&#8217;ll want some space to play music, but I also know him. Once she&#8217;s here, he&#8217;s going to be a very present father. He&#8217;ll do anything for me and I know he&#8217;ll jump right in and help as much as he can.

*Fili*, I was going to say, look at Puppy. She&#8217;s been sooo sick and her babe is fine! Don&#8217;t worry. Those greedy babies take everything they need from us. If you don&#8217;t consume enough calcium, they leech it from your bones! They are creative that way!

*Jes*, the blood test is very new. I wanted to get it but only one clinic in Northern CA offered it and you had to be a patient of theirs, which I wasn&#8217;t. I declined the CVS and amnio because my NT scan plus my 1st and 2nd tri bloods were really good. I would get that over CVS any day. Sorry you have the dreaded pregnancy insomnia!

*Bumpers *welcome back! Can&#8217;t wait to see your new bump-dity-bump. Don&#8217;t worry about not feeling him a lot. There&#8217;s still a lot of room for him. 

*Lexi*, that&#8217;s awesome! I knew you&#8217;d find it. Now you&#8217;ll be an addict!

*Hopeful*, that pic is priceless. Look at those lips! You are cooking up the next Angelina Jolie! 4D is when the image is in motion and they capture it from a moving image. 3D is when it is just a static image they are taking. Basically it&#8217;s like grabbing a still shot from a video vs. taking a picture. 

Hey Mrs M, Tracie, Puppy, Em, Cazi, Jen and everyone else! 

Holy crap, that took a long time to write!

AFM, I got a beautiful night&#8217;s sleep. Ahhhh. I&#8217;m off to a cloth diapering class today. I went out to dinner with hubby last night. My cervix feels a little scratchy. I hope everything is ok. Only 2 more sleeps until I find out. Tim&#8217;s mom just offered to buy our stroller for us! One more expensive item that someone else is buying. Yay!


----------



## 3xscharmer

I checked it, I'm one of those ppl who checks their cervix for ovulation and it's def open and I'm still spotting, at this point I'm just praying that if it's a m/c then its fast even though I just found out it still hurts, but I think I am taking it surprisingly well but then again, I am seriously jaded and it isn't in full swing yet. DH told me that he doesn't know what to do anymore, I think when he gets home we're going to have a talk and see what we want to do. Hopefully by then I will know more.


----------



## sara1

Charmer- I don't want to give you false hope but each woman's cervix goes high and closed at a different time... and it's not always directly after implantation. I felt my cervix very very low in weeks 3 and 4, it wasn't till the end of week 4 beginning of week 5 that it went high and closed. Are you still spotting? 

Hopeful- She's a beauty!


----------



## 3xscharmer

You are right heart, after a child it does always remain open, but more like a slit and as you get closer to ovulation or af, it becomes more of a circle so it looks like - or like o. I have been checking my cervix for about a year now and so I'm pretty confindent in my abilities to know whats up and like yall I don't normally check it while preggo, but since I was spotting I felt like I had to know. Thanks for all the hugs!


----------



## heart tree

You know your body best honey. I'm a cervix checker when I'm not pregnant. I can always tell when I'm about to Ov. 

This is so difficult. Are you going to do some more tests?


----------



## jenny25

3x you know my cervix has always stayed open I don't have a slit mine is circle please don't worry xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I cannot imagine checking my cervix eeek but lots of ladies on here do. You know your body Hun I really hope this is not a mc for you xxxx :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for all the support ladies!! I am so crazy, I have decided I AM NOT GOING TO DAMN WELL GIVE UP UNTIL I EFFIN HAVE TO!!!!!!!! Plus I'm only 12dpo, maybe occasionally implantation spotting can have an open cervix too...AND TO TOP IT OFF, while I have checked my cervix up to 2dpo, I HAVE NEVER CHECKED IT WHILE PREGNANT before, so how the hell do I know that it didn't feel like that in the last pregnancy? Plus I just had another d and c 3 months ago so maybe that comes into play here too, you gals just keep praying for me and I'll keep yall updated!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww 3x I really hope it's just normal bleeding that lots of ladies have had on here. Massive hugs to you :hug: 

Thank god for blackcurrent and liquorice sweets, they take the metal taste away and most of the sicky feeling for a bit. Had to go to a special ye olde sweet shoppe to get them today, but they do work! Not complaining I'll take anything! Nice to have a bit of relief though and I think I'm losing weight!!! Bonus!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
A lot to catch up on from last night.

Davies,
I can't believe he left his daughter at home. You deserve to go out shopping with your Mom. Obviously she is old enough to be left at home. If she is a teenager she probably won't mind the alone time. Still, not helping you with all the chores is so jerky.

Wiggler,
Thanks for the well-wishes. I hope you get your symptoms soon, so you can relax. It is still sooooooo early Hon. You know that.

Heart,
I don't feel sympathetic for your hubby at all about his alone space. I doubt you are going to have 10 min to yourself for months on end. If it is that traumatic, maybe your mom can sleep over in the house 1 night and he can stay in his beloved studio.

Bumpy,
Hi Hon, happy to hear you had a lovely time in France.
Thanks for sharing when you felt your baby. Tomorrow will be 2nd trimester for me and I will be taking a bump pic. I will wear a skin tight dress, so that it can really show.

3X,
I am sending you light and a huge :hugs:. There are no words of comfort except to know that we are all here for you and understand.

Hopeful,
How precious!!!

Hi everyone else I forgot:dohh:.

AFM,
Continuing to unpack. The apt looks in better order. We used someone's suggestion of using a fan and it helped a bit last night. We both slept a bit better. I actually used the kitchen, so it feels more like home. Off to Barton Springs, a natural large swimming pool fed by a huge underground spring. It is Austin's pathetic version of the beach.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Okay ladies, help me out a little here, these are my tests from 10, 11, 12(today) dpo and one I JUST TOOK after like an hour and a half hold on the wondfo's:

Now on the others, this is 10dpo am, 10dpo pm, 11 dpo am, 11 dpo pm and 12 dpo...they were all taken 12 hours apart and they have slowly gotten darker!! Now to mean this seems good right? Also is my digi from my 1 1/2 hour hold. 

HERE'S MY QUESTION, since these tests have gotten darker every 12 hours and now I'm spotting, do you guys think I should start taking the left over prometrium I have? It's left over from October and does NOT have an experation date printed on it???? I have enough for 3 weeks AND I do have a prescription at the pharmacy but having trouble with insurance and really don't want to pay $100 if this pregnancy isn't going to make it, however if I start the prometrium and it continues to go strong, then I will pay whatever to I need to but by that time hopefully the insurance will be straightened out, they don't want to pay for it b/c it's not "medically necessary" but with me being preggo and spotting, I'd think it'd be medically necessary. Anyways, tell me what yall think!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0804.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0810.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0811.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 14









IMG_0813.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0816.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're settling in kat! That will be your happiest home because you'll have your baby while you're there or be successfully pregnant (if you move again) :cloud9: Barton springs sounds nice. 

I'm fighting the urge to puke again. Lying in my room with cold air coming in and water. Hubs is cooking steak and the fumes from that are making me fell :sick::sick::sick: x 1 million. Ok getting mixed feelings about this sickness now, I am SO grateful for it but omg I've hardly eaten today and it's still getting me!


----------



## filipenko32

3x yes def take the progesterone! I stopped taking my steroids for a couple of days thinking I wasn't pregnant this cycle :wacko:. Def take it. You can't be making snap judgements about whether your pregnancy is over or not, so take them, better safe than sorry.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - took one as soon as I saw your post, had the bottle in front of me...I wasn't sure if I should b/c I have no clue if they're expired or not so hopefully the bleeding will stop!

Heart - according to my doctor there are no more tests that we could possibly do...unless you know something I don't??


----------



## 3xscharmer

jenny25 said:


> 3x you know my cervix has always stayed open I don't have a slit mine is circle please don't worry xxx

Really? Did the doc say anything about that? I know that before you have a baby then the cervix is more circle but afterwards is a slit(which mine is) that changes to a circle to during ovulation...I checked my cervix again and it didn't feel as open as before...and with my preggo tests looking just a teeny bit darker it's hard to tell what's going on...uhhhhhhhhhh! Don't know what to do here, don't want to go to the er because they won't do anything!:dohh:


----------



## Wiggler

3X - sending huge huge hugs your way, and hoping this bean is a lovely sticky one :hugs: I would take the meds hun and your tests look fab!

Kat - So glad your appartment is feeling more like home :hugs: Barton Springs sounds lovely, we have nothing like that round here.

I am exausted! Took the kids outside to play earlier and we weren't out long and it wiped me out! We all had a lovly nap after lunch but now I am more tired than I was before :haha:

x x x


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, the tests I was talking about were pregnancy tests and it looks like you've done them. Glad you took the progesterone. I would have too. 

Kat, the only way my mom could sleep in the house and not the studio is if she shared the bed with me. That's not an option. Tim's not concerned about sleeping. His big concern is that my mom might end up being here for weeks before the birth then a week after the birth. He not only does his music there but it's his office. He often works round the clock because his clients are in London. I get where he's coming from. Our place is really small. If we knew exactly when I was giving birth we could time this better and just have my mom be here for the birth and then a week after. Don't get me wrong, I don't feel bad for him. But the logistics do make it tricky. He and I always talk about our feelings. I think he was just expressing his concerns. But he has also acknowledged that after everything I've been through, I basically get whatever I want in terms of my mom being here. 

Glad you are feeling more at home! You do get used to noises. And once you have some things hanging on the wall and rugs down, lots of noise will be absorbed. I live near a train track and the horns are loud. I barely notice them now if ever!


----------



## JDH1982

Well ladies I have another angel up there now :cry: Devastated once again, I just don't know what else I can do :shrug:

Going to have a break from BnB and TTC for a few months, I'm going to go see my FS next week and see what he suggests next, but I really don't think there is anything, all tests are clear so I guess I'm one of the unlucky ones.

I wish you all lots of luck and hopefully I'll see you again in a few months with happier news :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm really sorry jd, I hope you're back soon with your sticky bean, you will be. So sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lexi374

Im so sorry jd :hugs: Have you tried steroids before?? Ever been tested for high NK cells? :hugs:


----------



## Wiggler

I am so so sorry JD :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I hope you can get some answers and your rainbow baby soon :hugs: x x x


----------



## 3xscharmer

I'm so sorry Jd, hope you get that sticky one soon too.


I'm really confused, now that I'm a bit calmer, I feel like I need to clarify everything so here's what happened: As you can see, this mornings test is darker couple hours later at about lunch time I peed, wiped and saw the tinest off colored spot and knew from experience that it was blood, I then WAY TMI HERE kinda dabbed the toilet paper in a little and there was a string of red blood very tiny and some brown blood. I checked my cervix, it was opened but not all the way opened so lets call it slightly opened. I have since had no blood on the tp when I wipe but a little inside that is pink/brown. I just checked my cervix again and it is closed?????? Now it wasn't really a lot open to begin with, but enough that I noticed and freaked out a little...of course I did check after the blood, so my mentality may have gotten in the way and it may not have actually been open at all...My pregnancy test this afternoon appeared to me to be darker than this am so I am holding on to hope and gonna pray that the blood goes away (what do you call it when you've got blood inside but not spotting)? I am also going to test again tonight and see if it gets darker and if it does then I don't know what to think!


----------



## daviess3

3x I had spotting pink with this preg as like u initially thought the worst but turns out prog had aggravated my cervix an just needed to lower my dose of prog! So don't rule this of out like I did! I would definitely keep going with all ur meds etc as you just never no Hun, I'm praying an keeping my hopes up for u xx

Thanks ladies hubby nos he's in the wrong! My mums gonna call him Tom an tell him off! Heart he doesn't ever really leave his daughter he has got a really strong bond with her, she's a teenager so she does as she pleases most of the time anyway but they do have a really good bond shes a real daddy's girl! I didn't realise she was going to her friends party today anyway so was being picked up an he was back in time to get dog washed! 
I brought loads with my mum! I got bottles bibs creams sheets duvets bumpers baby grows vests bibs socks mittens hats blankets cellular blankets a hospital nightie pads crib sheets bumper toiletries for baby shampoo cotton wool, towels omg we shopped! Then hubby had some trousers I had to take back do brought myself some Materbity knickers! So comfy! Also brought some hold in knickers for after they come right up under bust incase I have a section! So not as to aggravate the scar! But gets stomach flatter quicker! Then me an hubby just been brought paint gloss radiator paint for baby's room! I'm shopped out! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Sounds like a great shopping trip Davies! I got some gramma panties for the c section. 

Tuckie- the tests look good, I've never felt my cervix but maybe it got irritated from touching it? Good that the spotting stopped! 

Jd- :hugs: sorry you have go through this again, I was on prednisone and lovenox just to try something different this time and maybe it's what worked? My clinic has girls try that just to see if it helps even if all tests say you don't require it, it's seemed to work for a lot of their patients with repeated early rpl. 

Bumpy- welcome back!!! Sounds like an awesome trip

Kat - glad the fan helped! I mentioned it because I sleep to one every night (for about 10 years now)! I get a new one when old one wears out and exchange it if the noise isn't like I like it (my coworker does the same thing) 

Super hot out
Not getting much done here, we have air cond but house is still hot, it's over 90 out and supposed to feel like 100 with humidity.


----------



## Wiggler

Urgh its hot here too Hopeful, not as hot as over there, but too hot for poor me :haha: x x x


----------



## sara1

JD- I'm so sorry for your loss. I really hope you can find some answers and support from your FS and get your rainbow baby. Many :hugs:

Ok- My first bump pic at 15 +1:
 



Attached Files:







photo (3).jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jenny25

Awww cute bump hehe

Does anyone else have restless legs or leg? 

What about the football is that driving anyone else nuts yet hahaha 2 games a day for the next 2 weeks arghhh I hate football lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Here's mine. 32+3 ....

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/3592bb07.jpg

And to compare, 14 week bump pic

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/cb9ddfe1.jpg


----------



## 3xscharmer

Here are my new pics, the first two are from this am and pm (12dpo) so taken 12 hours apart and the last is from last night to tonight so 24 hours apart, tell me what you think and please be honest! Oh and this am's test has like a blob on it that's slightly darker than the rest of the test:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0822.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0827.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0825.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## duckytwins

JD, I am so sorry :hugs: I hope you can get some answers as to why this keeps happening. 

Jenny, yes, I have restless legs. I think I had RLS before I got pg, but was never diagnosed. Not sure there's much you can do about it.

Cute bumps, ladies! I was thinking about taking one today.. Not sure yet though.


----------



## KatM

Here is my 1st bump photo from today at Barton Springs. DH can't stop looking at my rounded tummy. He loves it.

3X,
Being 12DPO, maybe it really is implantation bleeding. My friend didn't know she was pregnant for 2 months because of IP.
I would keep taking the Progesterone. I doubt it went bad this quickly.
Sending you light that this pregnancy sticks.

Fili,
It's great that you are so sick!!! Only PARL would think this, but it is a great sign.
Those seabands did seem to help me. DH swears they helped me. 

Heart,
I understand. It sounds like you and Tim have a very close relationship and are able to just discuss things freely. No one really wants their MIL living with them for an undetermined amount of time, lol.

DH hung photos up in the new apt and it is feeling more liveable. Plus this is the 1st day in over 6 weeks that we are eating all our meals at home. I am sick of eating out after being on Holiday for so long.

JDH,
I am soooooo sorry.:hugs:

Davies,
It sounds like you had a great day with your Mom and that things have calmed down with DH. I am happy to hear he was back in time to help out with your giant pup.

Hopeful,
Thanks for the fan advice. I am moving it to my side of the room to see if it helps.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara- it's a cute bump! U r tiny! 

Embo- love the bump pic too! 

Kat- u weren't kidding, u look like u work out constantly! I see muscles! Hot body. If that's a rounded belly what did it look like before? ;)

Charmer- I think for 12 dpo the line is good, r u going for beta tests?

Jenny- restless legs suck! And yes, had them about every night but I think they went away? The carpal tunnel distracts me from thinking about them... ;) 
I would get up and stretch them with a calf stretch which helped a little. Stand in a hall or doorway and put a hand on each side of wall/door and I stretch my upper back between shoulder blades at the same time as putting a leg back in a calf stretch.


----------



## Wiggler

Sara and Embo - Gorgeous bumps :cloud9:

Kat - Wow you look amazing!

x x x


----------



## tuckie27

Just popping in to say hello ladies :) Didn't read through everything, but I love the bumps! 

Kat- You call that a rounded belly??? Looks a hell of a lot better than my pre-bump belly! :rofl:

JDH- Looks as if you've had another loss :( I'm so sorry hun :hugs: 

OH and I went out for an AWEOME mexican food dinner with another couple and I am still dreaming of these enchiladas with beans and rice I had! No wonder I never looked like Kat! LOL! Well, just wanted to pop in and say hi :wave: I'll post a bump pic soon. I'm feeling huge!


----------



## sara1

Embo- Beautiful bump!

Kat- Girl you've are all bod and no bump... You look amazing!

Tuckie- Mexican sounds marvelous!

Jenny- I know what you mean about the football, and my dh is only a casual fan! I'm thanking my lucky stars it's not during our summer holidays. 2 years ago I watched nightly, back-to-back football matches in a house on a beach on a secluded island for the duration of the world cup! I wanted to KILL all men. I think they should all be forced to watch Sex and the City marathons is payback :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Jen omg I am sick of the football already!!!!!! I am living in our bedroom now in the evenings with nice cool air blowing in while I lie on my bed and watch rom coms feeling sick! Football is mega boring I agree! Hubs kept coming in last night and checking on me bless him.

We got the all clear to :sex: from our consultant...very tempted!! 

Kat omg you look like you're auditioning for America's next supermodel!! Can't see any fat on your tummy at all. I am 50 times fatter and not as far along but mine is a lot due to water retention from the steroids. You will look fab at about 20 weeks when you'll be all bump! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Sara and em love the bumps :cloud9: xx

I'll post my 'fat belly shot' later and you'll see what I mean about what the steroids have done to me, doc says it can happen and it's mostly water retention when i showed him but I look very pregnant because of it. Also the water retention has made me put on over a stone :-( (I've been cal counting due to steroids and been on diet amounts really esp with the sickness and swimming) so I am gutted as my pregnancy weight is now 'overweight' category when before i was normal. My consultant said that once I wean off the steroids I'll go back to normal. I'm on a very high dose, just can't believe how powerful they are. At least they helped me to get me-mo!


----------



## sara1

Fili- I had the same problem with the steroids... retained a ton of water and had a voracious appetite I struggled to control (plus I wasn't allowed to exercise at all). After I weaned off I saw a huge difference (I went out last night and everyone said I looked much less pregnant than I did 3 weeks ago) Please, don't worry too much about it, it does go away. I'm sure you look fabulous!!!! My massage therapist also gave me a lymphatic drainage massage which really helped and I highly recommend


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies loving the bumps you all look gorgeous!!!!

Charmer thinking positive vibes for you and that it is just IB. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Hopeful that pic is so clear what a gorgeous girly you have!!

Jdh so sorry thinking of you xx

Davies sounds like u shopped till you dropped!!!! I have a few bits but not loads yet. Can't wait to do the nursery! Do you have a pic of your changing bag? I still can't decide which one to get!

Fili hope the sickness has settled a bit today?

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, gorgeous bump pics. I'll need to get one on aswell when I can find my camera!
My latest symptom is heartburn, Im murdered with it! Its something that I never experience aswell


----------



## KatM

Hi Girls,
It is 4:52AM and I am fu**ing up because of my upstairs neighbors again. They woke me up at bloody 3:15AM and I could not fall back asleep. 

DH is going to talk to them tomorrow. This is with the fan on right next to my bed, blowing at a good force. They are just walking around at bloody 3 something and then they do it again at 6 something. I am exhausted and pregnant and need my damn sleep!!! I have been woken up several times a night since Wed and my nerves are fried. Thanks for letting me rant. 

I told DH to start applying to jobs in NoCal too. I need to get the F out of here. It just cost us $700+ for the movers to move us here. If we terminate our lease early it will cost us $2750 plus the price of movers again. We might not have a choice. I can't live like this indefinitely.

Ladies,
Thanks for the nice comments about my new bikini body. It is the only thing that has made me feel better "tonight". I love all the bump photos, Sara, Embo and Bumpy. I think everyone looks great!!!

Tuckie,
I LOVE Mexican food and eat it at least twice weekly... and yes that includes yummy enchiladas. I never restricted my food, but I did and do try to eat nutritiously. Mexican food is nutritious overall, though maybe not the healthiest. Actually, I read that Mexican food is better for pregnant women than the standard American diet. Makes sense to me. Guac, beans, cheese, pico...all have nutrients. A hot dog on a white bun, not so much. Eat away!!! Bump pic please.

Fili,
You are on steroids. I would encourage you to not worry about it. Please post the pic =).



Besides sleeping like shit... I am happy to report I made it to 2nd trimester and am on:cloud9: with that. I sware I have a small baby bump and will take a better photo to showcase it. Thanks again for the sweet comments. My changing body has been different as I am sure you all have experienced. DH loves the bigger boobs however, lol.


----------



## jenny25

I'm going nuts hubby is seriously pissing me off with the football hogging the tv basically being a bloody slob I won £100 yesterday on a card thought yay awesome so decided on a take away last night and DVD so hubby needed and extra 5.00 and said there is 10.00 note in my purse take that he goes takes a 20 and bloody pockets the rest of the change i get so annoyed at him so we ordered a huge pizza hot wings and cheese sticks I got two bits of pizza two cheese sticks and two fecking hot wings each have like 10/12 bits in the sides he bloody eats the whole lot I'm now stuck in my bedroom cause he is hogging the tv yet again it's like he doesn't watch anything else apart from sports channel or bloody friends it's like ground hog day 

Then I get deleted off fb by a bnb member cause apparently we don't talk enough she has upset a lot people and I personally think its for attention seeking urgh

Sorry for the massive rant I'm really in a bad mood today xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Sorry for you lack of sleep Kat sounds like your neighbours need a good talking to!!!!

Congrats and welcome to 2nd tri....it's a great place to be, I think you'll like it xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara that makes me feel better, I'm more worried about it health wise really but if it's mainly water it should shift :hugs: I will def have a massage like that, been googling already!

Bumps love your bump!! :cloud9: xx sickness is bad ATM but later on in the day

Jen :hugs: :hugs: I feel your pain, my bedroom is my new living room and I call hubs on his mobile to bring me ginger tea :rofl: as punishment! Good win on the card!

Kat so sorry you're having problems with the neighbours that must be soooo annoying :hugs: :hug: why are they up at such early times? Xx


----------



## jenny25

Fili I have no tv in my bedroom so looking at 4 walls is fun from now on I'm on strike lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Morning girls

Fili how are u feeling today?

Kat yes wow on that body girl! Amazing figure. :flower:

Jenny your DH sounds like he's taking the p considering you're trying to patch things up. Don't be walked over! :hugs:

Dh and DD both have a bug. All DD has done really is sleep and DH complain. Lol. We're having a pj day today for sure! I put a bump pic in my journal yesterday :)


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I NEVER fell back asleep. DH also was up since 3:15 trying to think of ways to get us out of this mess. He is going to talk to the neighbors this morning. We are going bikeriding since it is 7am and there is no way we are falling back asleep.

DH wants us to forget about the $2750 plus moving costs and move again if this doens't resolve. The whole point of moving here was to save money to get a home in SoCal. Oh well, if worst comes to worst this will need to be done. Thanks for the support ladies =).


----------



## duckytwins

Girls I don't know what to think today. I'm trying so hard not to freak out. Starting Froday, I had a little brown cm then yesterday it turned pink, then last night there was a tiny red clot. Then pink again. I tried to find boop's hb on the doppler, but all I can ever find is myself and I am so frustrated. DH bought it for me to help make me feel better but I haven't been able to hear a thing. That doesn't make me feel any better... 

My appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but if I see anymore blood again, I'll never be able to make it... I know I'm being ridiculous, but I can't help but worry.


----------



## jenny25

Puppy he turns around and says oh must be some kind of monster if I don't talk too him for some reason men seem to turn it around and make it our fault I'm trying my hardest too sort thigs out over what happened a few weeks back but I'm seriously doubting that it's not working out I've even taken a step back from being on here too allow us more time together but its usually us sitting in the same room not really saying much and I even gave in and dtd a couple of times against the advise of my midwife but still seems not enough xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww sweetie, i know men can have their moments, almost like they have a menstrual cycle too! Do you think it's a phase or is it something more permanent? It's so difficult to make huge decisions like this with pregnancy in the mix too :( :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/75a9e896.jpg
Here's my changing bag it's pacapod coromandel I love it will see if I can find more pics online, it's got changing compartment a little backpack inside for keeping 4 bottles insulated etc! It was expensive but I'm not the sort to have cupcakes or birds all over my bag, I'm not saying there not nice but it's just not me! Storksak Elizabeth is also lovely but my friend has it! X


----------



## daviess3

An bumps it tiny to! Xx
Kat you have a fab figure sorry ur not enjoying ur new house x


----------



## sara1

Just- heartburn has been my nemesis as well... Like you I'd never had it before. If you find a good solution I'd love to know!!! So far, nothing works. 

Kat- congrats on 2nd tri!!! Such a wonderful milestone!


----------



## hopeful23456

Duckie- didn't you say you bled some with the twins too? Maybe just some sort of tiny clot coming out? Are you on progesterone? :hugs: I know that nervous feeling and it sucks...

Davies- love the bag and the pic of u and doggie next to it! 

Bumpy- cute bump!!! 

Pups- hope u don't catch that bug! 

Fili- bump pic please :) those steroids do help pack on lbs but it will be better once off. 

Kat- I can't stand bad neighbors, we have some that live across the street. Have talked to them and they don't listen so yelled at them too. Losing that money to move would be worth it!
Congrats on second tri!!!

Hi Sara!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I learned what butt hiccups were last week! Would have been nervous if you hadn't told us about them, felt like it was twitching, was the girls hiccups.


----------



## duckytwins

hopeful, yes, I had bleeding with the boys, and also with the pg we lost in December, so it still makes me nervous. I'm not on progesterone. I just don't want to see any blood... it scares me :cry:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey guys, todays test was lighter so I'm sitting in my bedroom crying because it's DH's birthday and I haven't told him yet and I really don't know what to say. We talked about it last night and he said if this one didn't make it he didn't want to try again for a while. I kinda don't either but it's not the m/c that's making me cry, it's the realization that I may never feel a baby kicking me or go through labor or wake up at 2 am ever again. But ttc and pregnancy has taken up so much of my life, how many times have i been laid up on the couch unable to play with DD because I'm miscarring and in too much pain? Or how many times have i been unable to play b/c I'm pregnant and scared to move or how many days have I just wanted to lay in bed all day but can't becuase I have a little girl that needs me?? I'm tired of being a half-assed mom, so I guess if we ever do try again I prolly wont see yall because hopefully all of you will be too busy raising all those wonderfull babies!! Good luck!

P.S. I should wait on a negative to stop progesterone right? Also think it would be okay if I smoked some cigarettes??


----------



## filipenko32

3x I def wouldn't smoke or stop progesterone after one test. Also I know that quite a few studies have shown that smoking affects the quality and quantity of eggs long term (I casually asked a consultant this when he asked me if I smoked and he confirmed that was true, I don't smoke myself but I used to in my early 20's. If you stop now it can all renew itself and will make no difference at all. Also that's not to say prior smoking has caused your miscarriages because loads of people have smoked in the past and never have mc's. Just thought you should know about the egg thing. I think you should hang on till 6 weeks and go for an early scan to get proper confirmation. Massive hugs to you, we're all here for you and you will get there again in the end I promise you.


----------



## filipenko32

Ducky bleeding does not equal miscarriage. Are you going for a scan tomorrow? You can have a scan while you're bleeding. Please dont panic just yet. :hugs:

Jen so sorry you're having man trouble, you just don't need it :hugs:

I :sex: with hubs earlier it was lovely and hubs was so gentle, our consultant gave us the go ahead after thoroughly looking around the pregnancy on the scan. He said I have a completely clear and normal womb around the pregnancy, no fluid blood cysts etc. He said it was safe for us so apart from having a few little worrying jiggles afterwards I wasn't that stressed because I went to sleep till midday for another 2 hours!! And now just think the consultant wouldn't say we could if it wasn't safe - he's a recurrent mc specialist and one of the best... Hubs was happy!! I never had a jot of cramping either.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - we are talking long term bcp, like something that lasts for at least 3 years until I am old enough to have my tubes tied.
Just wanted to upload my test from today, I did take two of them to be sure that it wasn't just that test that was lighter but the results were the same:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0836.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0831.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0832.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0837.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0834.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KatM

Ducky,
Sending you light and a big :hugs:. I'm sorry you are going through all of this. If the scan turns out okay, will you ask for some progesterone? I dont know if it will help, but it seems like all of us are on it. It has certainly maintained my pregnancy. I was a 5.4 while on it. They had to double my dose.

There is nothing to say that would make you less worried.

Davies,
Super cute!
You deserve a splurge you feel good about. I'm happy that you got mom stuff that is your style.

3X,
I am so sorry 3X:cry:.
I would wait to stop the Progesterone until you confirm. Were your HCG levels being tracked? 
It sounds like you have a good plan to focus 100% (for the time being) on your precious DD.
Can't those damn pregnancy tests vary in their line strength. Testing everday seems like anxiety in the making.

AFM,
DH and I went bikeriding and are off to his family reunion today... just what I need with 3 hrs of sleep. 

We both talked to our neighbors. They told us they received complaints from the people that used to live here. They try to be quiet, but it doesn't help. They are going to talk to the office and see what can be done. 

It makes it better that they are a super nice couple that really are trying to be quiet, but what can be done with a 1 and 5 year old. That is not the problem. The problem is that the mom wakes up at 3 am to feed the baby, and it sounds like elephants on my ceiling (then they had sex that one night). 
Then the 1 year old wakes up around 5:30-6am and starts running all over the floor, shaking my ceiling. Tonight I am going to try earplugs, though I am prone to ear infections in my left ear. If that doesn't work, we are going to switch out the master bedroom for my hubby's office (this is where there 5yr old sleeps over and should be more quiet). If that doesn't work, I guess DH and I kiss $2750+our $700+ from moving goodbye.


Hugs and Light to the ladies experiencing uncertainty right now. We have all been there and it totally sucks. Just know that we are here to listen and support. Lots of love sent your ways.:hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat - thanks hun, I took two tests with my fmu and they both are lighter. So sorry you are having so much problem with your neighbors!!! Hope the earplugs work! What about some of those expensive noise cancelling headphones?? That way you're not sticking something in your ear.


----------



## jenny25

Gosh I don't know puppy I just took a couple of hours nap too see if that made me feel any better but still miffed I feel bad cause all this is effecting my son aarron as well sometimes I just wanna run away just me and my boy too get away from it xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around. I'm definitely sick with the cold that Tim had. I thought I was fighting it but it hit me hard when I got home from the cloth diapering class (which was great btw). I've read everything but will need some time to comment and at the moment I can't breathe. 

So just a few comments for now. 

JDH, I'm so so sorry sweetie. I'm not sure you'll even read this but I wonder what tests you've had. Maybe there are some you haven't had that we can guide you to get. 

Jes, I had pink, brown and red blood with this pregnancy. I had a small blood clot near my cervix. Very concerning. But it isn't always the end of the pregnancy. I'm glad you have a scan tomorrow. I remember the scan I had when I was bleeding. I went in resigned for bad news. I imagine you'll do the same to mentally prepare yourself. It's so awful to see blood. I hope it's not as concerning as it feels right now. 

Charmer, your tests don't look that light to me. Can you post a pic of today's compared to yesterdays? Are you still bleeding?

Loving the bumps Sara, Em, Bumpy and Kat! 

More later when I have a bit more energy.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you feel better soon heart, you get loads of rest and tlc :hugs: xxx


----------



## jenny25

Amanda I hope you feel better soon darling xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - you saved my babys life!! Someone seriously needs to come to GA, slap me and tell me to put my faith in God and stop freaking out and crying so much!

So I couldn't help myself, took another test after bout an 1hr or 1 1/2hr hold with pale yellow pee (btw this morning fmu was darkest it's ever been) and this is what I got: First one is this yesterday pm, today am and today 12pm and the rest are yesterday's 7-8pm and todays 12pm:
Don't know if you can tell in the pic but irl they're the same shade!! Yesterdays has a yellow tint that I think throws off the pics:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0895.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0910.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0894.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0893.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0892.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 3xscharmer

This is the best one that you can really tell in:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0924.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sara1

Charmer- I really don't see much of a difference in the tests, and remember, they're not exact anyway. I would definitely stay on the progesterone. If you are going to miscarry the progesterone wont stop it, if not, it can only help the pregnancy along. Do not smoke! fingers crossed for you!

Jes- Blood can be terrifying, but please try not to worry too much, there are many other explanations. As Heart mentioned, you could have passed a small clot. I had one with this pregnancy, and my Dr kept telling me to be prepared to see blood, but not worry if I did. I'm glad you've got a scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Heart- So sorry to hear you've got a cold. Make sure you take extra good care of yourself... lots of C, lots of fluids, and lots of TLC which I'm sure Tim is providing. Speedy recovery!

Davies- I LOVE the bag... seriously stylish and practical as well!

Kat- It sounds like you guys are having a really difficult time with the apartment. I'm glad the upstairs neighbours are nice, although I suppose if they weren't you'd be able to curse them without guilt! I hope you can find a solution that doesn't eat into your SoCal savings, but if you can afford it, peace of mind is paramount. 

Jen- Sorry you're having a tough time with DH.

Bumpy- I'm loving the bump!

Afm- Heartburn and a headache have put me in a bit of a mood, but otherwise it's been a fairly uneventful Sunday. Went to MIL's for lunch with Dh's family, which was actually nice, and blissfully not-drawn-out. It's a blistering 36 degrees here so I'm hiding in the AC, watching the French Open finals. I'm starting to get both excited and nervous for my scan on Tuesday... It's the first time I've gone more than 2 weeks without a scan and I think I've a mild case of ultrasound withdrawal.

Hi Hopeful, Fili, Mismig, Croy, Tuckie, Just, Embo, and everyone else (sorry, I'm a space cadet!) Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart, get some rest and get to feeling better honey!!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks I think it's just been abit of a roller coaster ride the last few weeks I don't know if it's because our family will change and he hasn't for a job yet and maybe he feels pressure and I've not exactly made thigs easy with all the stuff that's has came up backache restless legs gd etc I think tonight we will have too have a massive talk and figure it where we are both going wrong and try too fix it from there xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :D 

Jes- Like the other girls said, bleeding can be normal in pregnancy. Lots of ladies here had some sort of spotting or bleeding and are progessing well. It's just us PARL ladies really don't like seeing that with our histories, that's for sure. Hang in there hun. 

3X- I don't trust those tests. They aren't really reliable all the time and seem to fluctuate naturally throught the day. Don't give up yet and light up though just because you're discouraged! I know it's hard, I am a former smoker and after each of my losses I started smoking again :dohh: Cigs were my coping mechanism and it was all too easy to pick the habit back up when I was feeling down or stressed. I remember after they confirmed my 1st baby had died, I went out that night and bought a pack...I didn't give a flying f*ck anymore because I was so upset. Stay strong! I feel good knowing I quit for this baby and if anything went wrong I wouldn't be able to blame myself for smoking while pregnant or anything like that. 

Davies- Super cute bag! I have a smaller version (a Fossil crossbody purse) that looks similar that I love. Good taste :thumbup:

Heart- I figured you got Tim's cold :/ Get plenty of rest and fluids and all that good stuff and get back to us whenever you feel up to it :hugs: 

Kat- That is awful about the neighbors, but at least they were polite and understanding. Sounds like poor construction is to blame more than them in this case. Glad you're looking into NorCal too! I'm a huge promoter of NorCal living. Did you have anywhere particular in mind? A lot of people like the bay area because there's tons of stuff to do, jobs, and lots of city transportation (BART, etc), but the bay area tends to be more expensive. San Francisco is too much hustle and bustle for me, but I'm a country girl so it really depends on the person. I think Sacramento is a nice compromise. It is still a good size city, but it's more affordable and has a lot of trees (which feels nice to me in a city). The area we lived in (and are returning to) is the foothills region which I absolutely love, but we lived in a very rural part of our area. The foothills are great because you're an hour from Sac and an hour and a half from gorgeous Lake Tahoe and the Sierra Nevada mountains, a couple hours from the bay, a couple hours from Reno, a couple hours from the wine country, etc. So where we lived, we could go 2 hours in any direction and be in vastly different parts of NorCal. Makes day trips really fun! Up even farther North into the state is beautiful too, but probably less in the way of jobs and major cities. Anyways, that's my input on the NorCal region. Come on up and maybe we'll all meet up with Heart and have a playdate for our LOs someday! :D

Afm, just having a lazy Sunday with the hubby. He's off my shit list after last week and we've been enjoying our weekend together. He's been making me laugh a lot, just cuddling in bed and being silly together :D 

:wave: to all the other girls too: Jenny, Hopeful, Sara, Wiggler, Fili, Bumpy, Just, Lexi, Debzi, Puppy, Mom2, Embo, and everyone else! 

As promised, here's my big ass 16+2 bump! The first time I'm posting a bump showing bump skin too! 



and for comparison, here's my 8 week bump/bloat belly:


----------



## jenny25

I'm loving all the bump pics sooo beautiful I will need too upload my fat ass one hahaha xxx


----------



## sara1

Beautiful Bump Tuckie! Glad to hear Dh is out of the doghouse and you're having a nice weekend


----------



## filipenko32

Love your bump Tuckie! :cloud9:

Ok girls I am going to post mine in a minute but be prepared to be shocked!


----------



## jenny25

Ok so here is my bump pic taken yesterday xx


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/effc4bae.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Here we go! I have never in my life had such a bloated steroid belly! My thighs, hips, bum, arms and face haven't really been affected but my boobs are now a double D and growing and they were leaking milk the other day!! I've squashed my boobs into a D bra so you can see my bloat lol! See what I mean about a ridiculous belly for 8 weeks? It's all hard too. Can't believe it! Oh the bruises are from the injections, they're not painful.
 



Attached Files:







bump_pic_8weeks_3days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jenny25

Fili you look amazing xxx


----------



## puppycat

OK I'll join in :)

Loving the bump Jen, it's such a lush shape.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1559.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## booflebump

jenny25 said:


> Then I get deleted off fb by a bnb member cause apparently we don't talk enough she has upset a lot people and I personally think its for attention seeking urgh

What happens on FB needs to stay on FB - especially when you know that what you have written is going to be seen by the member in question. Perhaps speaking to them personally if you have an issue would be a better way to deal with it, rather than being passive-aggressive and posting about it publicly.


----------



## filipenko32

Now yours is a bump pups! :cloud9: Thanks for your comment on my journal xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have bump envy! 
3x, Ducky, I've got everthing crossed for you both. 
Kat, your body is stunning.


----------



## puppycat

No worries Fili, I was worried then you'd think I was ignoring your bump pic :dohh: glad you saw your journal post!


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks puppy xxx you look great hun I love your bump xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Booflebump the person was not named in question


----------



## booflebump

jenny25 said:


> Booflebump the person was not named in question

I'm quite aware you didn't name the person - but it is quite obvious to whom you are referring. You might want to familiarise yourself with the following forum rule regarding cross posting from FB on to BnB. What happens on FB stays on FB - especially when it involves another BnB member 



> Social network activity that affects BabyandBump or its members is subject to the same etiquette and guidelines as set out in our very first forum rule ("Rudeness, flaming or trolling is not tolerated on, or about, BabyandBump or its members"). Cross posting (cross referencing discussions/disputes between social networking websites and BabyandBump.com) is not permitted. If an Administrator has reason to believe that a member is involved in cyber-bullying or member/website bashing, We reserve the right to restricted or ban the offenders account.


----------



## sara1

lovely bumps Fili and Pups!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Love all the bumps guys!!!


----------



## cazi77

Hi all,

3x's and Ducky I really hope everything turns out good for you both.
Heart - Sorry to hear you aren't well
Loving all the bump pictures.

I have read everything but have a memory of a sieve - so hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

AFM thought I would join in and add mu 22+1 bump pic. I am loving how I look like I have a bump it seemed to take ages to pop out. Been working this weekend but on the plus side only have to work 2 x 12 hour shifts tomo and tues then have 5 days off! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20120610-00072.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## filipenko32

Fab bump cazi! :cloud9: and you're all bump too! Xx


----------



## KatM

These are my official 2nd trimester photos!!! I am so grateful and overjoyed to join you 2nd trimesterers.

Thanks for the support surrounding my new living conditions. It means a lot and I value all the good advice I am getting.

3X,
Hon,
I am so happy your tests came out the same. I encourage you to stop testing. You are literally making yourself worry endlessly. I understand the desire to keep checking, but you are making yourself sick with worry.:hugs:

Thanks for the advice about the noise cancellation earphones. That is a great idea. DH says they have earbud ones nowadays. If I don't sleep tonight, we are moving into the office. That might be the simplest solution. 

Heart,
Feel better Hon. That sucks that you caught his cold. I hope you are getting the much milder version of it. Rest up and I can't wait to hear about diaper class.

Sara,
Light ahead for your scan on Tuesday. I am glad you don't have bad MS anymore, but it sounds like it has been replaced with equally yucky things.

Thanks for the care about the neighbors. The truth is we can afford it. DH and I made a good deal off the sale of our home and DH has a very good salary (though this may come to an end shortly if his company doesn't pick up a new contract). I am just being frugal and SoCal homes are soooo expensive. We can basically afford a shack for a minimum of $500K-$600K.

Jenny,
It sounds like you two are both under a lot of stress and that can almost always mean combustion at home. I hope things get better.
I love the bump photo.


Tuckie,
It's definitely poor construction. Since DH and I literally had 2 days to find a new place to move to, we did not think about examining the place closely enough. Mistake learned. 

If we move to NoCal, I would absolutely love to get together. We would move to SanFran if it were my choice. I am a city girl. The truth is, we will move where DH gets a job that he wants. He has his own company too, but thus far it hasn't been profitable. 

It's good to hear DH is off your shit list. Bed days are the best. I love that you are laughing and cuddling... a perfect Sunday. My DH is off my shit list too after stepping up all week. Plus, it means a lot that he would not hesitate to leave here tomorrow if that is what I really wanted.

I love the bump photo. You look great.

Fili,
Be softer on yourself. You just look preggars to me! It doesn't look bad at all. The bruises look ouchy, but the rest of you looks like baby bump.
Wow, your boobs are growing fast! I think mine are only a D up from a C.

Puppy,
You look full on preggars and are almost there!!! Baby will be full-term in about 5 weeks. I am so excited for you!!!

Thanks ladies for all sharing your baby bumps. I love it!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Kat - I can see your little bump in that pic too, little rounding coming along nicely :thumbup:

Cazi I'm so excited that your bump is finally making it's way out! I bet in the next few weeks you just pop out!


----------



## Embo78

I'm loving all these rainbow bumps :) :) :)

Fili I agree you look good and pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the bumps girls! 

Fili - I forgot about my bruises until looking a your pic, how are the shots going?


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful, they are going ok, they only sting now and again and the bruises aren't painful. When did you stop yours? 

Kat you look amazing!! :cloud9: yeah I'm thinking it will go down (or stay the same) once I'm off the Roids or weaning off them. Bet you're feeling tired :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

You girls all look so cute with your bumps! Kat you are going to be in for a shock when you start getting bigger. I had a very flat, tone tummy and it's gone now. It's a huge identity shift (for good reason of course!)

Please move to SF! We could start a MARL group. (mummies after recurrent losses) Tuckie, we could meet you half way somewhere! 

So much more I want to comment on but I think I just need to accept that I'm sick and don't have the energy. Sorry girls. 

I'm lying here with TP shoved up my left nostril to keep it from dripping. It's very attractive. I'm drinking a ton of water as usual and just ate a big bowl of fruit with lots of Vitamin C. My mom reminded me to do a neti pot, so I'm sending Tim to the store to get me one. It's a gorgeous day, so at least I can lounge in the shade and have fresh air.


----------



## croydongirl

Loving all the bump pics ladies!!!

Heart - So sorry you are feeling under the weather, I can just imagine you there with you TP snot dam. You poor thing. Hope that drinking water, resting and the neti pot clean out will help you feel better.

I am having a great time with my mum, I can't believe she has to leave tomorrow. It came so fast. She keeps joking that shes been trafficked as a worker because she has done so much sewing since shes been here!! We had such a great time yesterday at the shower. My MIL and SIL and my mum had planned that there would be a candy table as the party favour people made bags, so they had American cady and little USA flag lanterns and flags and then my Mum had brought a ton of British chocolates and sweets, curly wurleys, black jacks and fruti salads chews, white chocolate mice, refreshers, Celebrations and a bunch of other things too as well as Union jack bunting. It was all set up so cute. They even had a still of the Queen waving from the Jubilee paused on the TV! HA HA, My MIL had pulled out a bunch of hubbys old toys and decorated with those too, it was so fun. The sun was even nice enough to let us get uotside to take pictures. 
We are so blessed to have so many people who are celebrating this little boy with us. He is already very spoiled with all the clothes. J'd aunts all made him quilts and blankets, most of which are awesome, but his one aunt made one with about 7 different horse print fabrics. I never knew they would even make that many. I am not a fan of horses at all. Its beautifully made, but will probably be used as a play mat. She did make the comment herself that if we used it to change diapers on it wold be very forgiving because of the colour! ha ha Still, it was so sweet to have all the home made gifts. I think I am really, finally believing that we might actually have a baby soon. 

Last day with my mum and the sun is finally shining. She is on the sewing machine determined to finish before tonight, I am off to keep her company. Happy Sunday ladies, I will have more time to catch up after Mum leaves tomorrow night and I am FINALLY done with the quarter on Wednesday (Praise the Lord!)


----------



## KatM

Heart,
I had a neti pot that I left behind in Cali. In place of it, I use a squirty, sports bottle top... those bottles that bikers use on their bikes. It works! Just line up your nostril, tilt head and squeeze. I've also heard eating raw garlic cloves is a natural cold fighter. I would whole juice it in with grapefruit juice. I have done this and it wasn't that bad. Add lemon too. It did prevent me from catching the flu from DH. Feel better soon Hon.

I told DH to apply to SF too. He has a lot of jobs he is applying for this week. Before he was ONLY focused on SpaceX. That is his dream job, but he is qualified for many more that are currently open with high pay. Given the situation, and now understanding it would be far better for us to move before I give birth, he is applying for them ALL.

If we move there, it would be great to already have 2 friends in similar life places as me =).

BTW-I thought I would fully rejoice in having a baby bump. Now I am not so sure. It is just different. My stomach has always been DH's favorite part of my body. It is strange when I look down and it is round. He, however, loves it! I am not complaining though... I want my baby and my baby bump.

Croy,
Happy to hear that your time with your Mom was wonderful and that she didn't sit in your lap the whole time.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - ha ha! No she has got a bit less clingy as the week has gone on. Although, she's leaving tomorrow so I am sure she'll be on my lap a bit through the day as she realises she has to say goodbye. Still, the next time she comes baby baby will be here and she can snuggle with him as much as she wants - then I will be the one that wants to sit close to her because I will be getting 0 attention because she is in Nana mode!

Happy 2nd tri to you!! Doesn't it feel great?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just wanted to share tonights test, I will be stopping very soon lol, please tell me what yall think, is it darker, it's been 8 hours:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0936.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0935.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0934.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0933.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jenny25

It's Defo darker Hun xxx

I'm up can't sleep restless legs again hubby snoring sonive taken myself too the sofa :-(


----------



## Embo78

Defo darker :thumbup:

Jen, exact same position. Had to come to the couch to resist the urge of smothering him with a pillow :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Hahaha embo I'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs thinking should I be evil and wake him too see how he likes it hahaha xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Wish you girls could get some sleep! Insomnia sucks. 

Guessing I will be up late too. It's thunderstorming out here.

Tuckie - it's darker! When is the beta?


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks hun I know that this is all part and parcel with pregnancy lol xxx


----------



## Embo78

Jenny have you ever kicked/hit him and then pretended to be asleep?!! Mwahaha!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I think I stopped lovenox at the day before 14 weeks. 

Croy- glad u had a great shower! Those candies sound tasty. I love and used to show horses! That blanket sounds cute. ;)


----------



## bumpyplease

Loving all the bump shots everyone looks so good!!

Good luck with your scans today heart and ducky. 

Happy milestone day mrs m xx


----------



## Wiggler

Beautiful bump pics ladies! I have a really flabby belly and even with I have a bump there is this squishy bit at the bottom so it doesn't look nice :(

Just popping on quick to wish everyone a loevly day x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Croy your shower sounds lovely!! :cloud9: xx

3x def darker Hun!

Bumps where did you get your coq10 from? I need to order some more as I'm taking it through pregnancy to prepare my eggs for number 2 lol! Just wondering what make you used and where you purchased them.

I'm off to see the genetic counsellor at 10am because I had a trisomy loss, we've already seen one though and he said our risk is no higher and lots of women have losses like that with one mc only as a common occurrence but they never find out :shrug:. Perhaps he will just talk us through testing and it's just protocol?


----------



## filipenko32

Wiggler I think that's more normal at our stage. Mine's all very hard and tight because of water retention due to steroids.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey wiggler, I have a squishy bit too, it's a bit left over from carrying my daughter I think. 
Croy that baby shower sounds amazing! I loved the Queen picture! Thought the horse blanket was funny I'm not into horses either but it is lovely she made you it. 
Heart I hope you feel better soon and I hope you ladies got some sleep. 
Had a dream last night I was having a d&c :-( so now I'm freaking out.


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

3x it's way darker!

Fili good luck with your appt

I was up til 12.45am just lying on the sofa. Couldn't settle in bed. Then was up at 3.30 and 5, gah! I just didn't come on to bnb. Tried to just lie and let sleep take me.


----------



## filipenko32

Pups sorry for lack of :sleep: it's awful isn't it? 

Mrs migg that's just your fears because you've had a bit of a wait for your next scan and it's your mind playing tricks on you. It won't come true I promise you :hugs: :hugs: xx


----------



## bumpyplease

filipenko32 said:


> Croy your shower sounds lovely!! :cloud9: xx
> 
> 3x def darker Hun!
> 
> Bumps where did you get your coq10 from? I need to order some more as I'm taking it through pregnancy to prepare my eggs for number 2 lol! Just wondering what make you used and where you purchased them.
> 
> I'm off to see the genetic counsellor at 10am because I had a trisomy loss, we've already seen one though and he said our risk is no higher and lots of women have losses like that with one mc only as a common occurrence but they never find out :shrug:. Perhaps he will just talk us through testing and it's just protocol?

holland and barret i think, i have some left i can post it to you if you pm me your address? double check its ok to take whilst you are pregnant though as im not sure if you should continue to take it or not x


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies loving all the bump shots, Jen you have popped but are still nice an neat! pups gorgeous hun, bumpy lovely little bump. Kat start of a lil bump there x
Fili you look preggars my lovely!!! Woohoo xx
3x defo darker test keepin everything crossed for you xxx
Heart sorry yr poorly, hope you feel better soon xx

Croy hope saying goodbye to ur mum isn't to upsetting my mum lived in Spain for 3 years an I used to be a mess everytime she left! Always cried my eyes out! Pleased you have had a lovely time with her! Xx

Tuckie Sara embo caz an I no I have forgotten lots but I am suffering with preg brain!! X

Afm heartburn at its best! I also fell asleep on sofa! Snoring hubs eh Jen!! Went to bed at 3am! Still on my sofa it's a miserable rainy day here! X

An I want to buy a bloom fresco highchair bit can't afford a new one! Im looking for 2nd hand one if anyone sees one please let me no I love it! An baby can go in it from birth!! X


----------



## jenny25

Lol I had a terrible nights sleep and too make it worse both aarron and I have caught nuts from the antenatal clinic :-/ not impressed I've never had them before I've always taken care of our hair and always check aarrons I've done one treatment on all of us I have too do two on aarron as I can still see some bloody things 

I'm going back to bed later as well haha xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks bumps but you keep them youll need them again for number 2! I think they're safe as I read someone's post on here and their consultant said they were safe during pregnancy. EDIT just done a bit or research and while it doesnt say unsafe it doesn't say there's lots of studies and it's safe either. I read some ivf people's posts and they are taking it throughout pregnancy but I might drop the dose to one a week. 

Genetic counsellor went well, I'm no higher risk than anyone else, she just explained the routine tests so it was a bit of a waste of time but at least I am being looked after!


----------



## bumpyplease

davies ive got the bloom fresco high chair! pricey but i lurvve it! its my one big splurge so far (well my mum treated me lol!!!) i got it from the baby show as they were on offer! it gets delivered next month how exciting! i love that they can use it from birth and then it changes into a chair when they are older. think they can be used until they are 5 years old. ive got the cream and black one! i saw some second hand ones on ebay chick xx


----------



## filipenko32

I want my scan photos!!!! :hissy: :brat: :hissy: I have emailed and called this morning and I'm still getting excuses!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

Fili, we lost one to trisomy too, and this time my dr told me they came out with a brand new blood test, so I won't have to get a CVS or amnio done. Glad you're being looked after! I also heard if you have a trisomy, you're chances don't go up to have another, which made me feel a bit better. At least I know we're not prone to chromosome abnormalities or anything.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Ducky, I know you had a trisomy loss, I posted a longish post to you on here about it but this thread moves so quickly lol it was probably 10 pages back 5 mins later. Yes that's right, every doc has told me that most mc's are caused my chromo probs anyway and most nearly all women go on to have healthy babies after recurrent mc's anyway. One of the reasons why they pick out tri 13, 18 and 21 is because these can all go to term with 13 and 18 not being compatible with life for very long so they probably want to save you that heartache. No we are not more at risk when our own karyotypes are normal too. I'm having the routine tests and if they come back low risk we're just carrying on as normal. I'm really positive and confident they will so I'm not worrying about it - might be a bit stressful waiting for the results though but they said if you have a long wait then it's good news as they get back to you straight away with bad results so I hope I have to wait! Good luck at your scan. xx 



duckytwins said:


> Fili, we lost one to trisomy too, and this time my dr told me they came out with a brand new blood test, so I won't have to get a CVS or amnio done. Glad you're being looked after! I also heard if you have a trisomy, you're chances don't go up to have another, which made me feel a bit better. At least I know we're not prone to chromosome abnormalities or anything.


----------



## Mrskg

hi ladies just popped in for a catch up xx


davies i was helping my friend buy a highchair an we came across this on ebay looks similar to the bloom they did have it in black, black/red & black/white last wk but today can only find red/white ??? 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V-I-B-Sp...ng_Highchairs_Boosters_LE&hash=item4ab8898dec


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I like that, it spins around. I'll put my hubs in it, strap him down and make him eat his veggies which he hates and then spin him round to make him sick and say: that's what it feels like to be pregnant. You could try that pups? :muaha: 



Mrskg said:


> hi ladies just popped in for a catch up xx
> 
> 
> davies i was helping my friend buy a highchair an we came across this on ebay looks similar to the bloom they did have it in black, black/red & black/white last wk but today can only find red/white ???
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V-I-B-Sp...ng_Highchairs_Boosters_LE&hash=item4ab8898dec


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry about the nits and sleep Jen those places are germ holes so hot, so many people...


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy I'm so jealous!!!! I want black an cream, I have been looking on eBay but they seem to be in Leicester! An everyone wants cash on collection lol noone wants to do courier! I really want black an cream! One had just home on eBay in Surrey which is near my Sis so I'm on the case! What did you pay if you don't mind me asking? X

Uk ladies what's with the weather? 
Heart have u heard from Amos? Hope she's ok xx


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy I'm so jealous!!!! I want black an cream, I have been looking on eBay but they seem to be in Leicester! An everyone wants cash on collection lol noone wants to do courier! I really want black an cream! One had just home on eBay in Surrey which is near my Sis so I'm on the case! What did you pay if you don't mind me asking? X

Uk ladies what's with the weather? 
Heart have u heard from Amos? Hope she's ok xx


----------



## daviess3

Sorry for double post!! Thanks mrsk I like White an red to as my tiles in kitchen r red, I am going to go on web an see if it's suitable from birth as that's why I would like the bloom fresco as j can put baby at table with us rather than leave on floor with a saint Bernard to slobber!! Lol! Thanks hun x

Fili I got worried what u were going to divuldge then put hubby in it strap him in an make him.... Lol I only just had lunch! Must be all this talk of 50 shades of grey making my kind do overtime! Lol! X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks fili there is some right people at the clinic but not too worry , so I won't be having a scan next Monday as the scan people have messed up so it will the 25th 
Urgh I feel crap :-( I went back too sleep for a bit now ice woken with a blocked nose scratchy throat and a sore ear lovely just means hubby will be doing the school runs this week he has been great so far we did manage too talk last night so here is hoping 

Also moved up another box now I'm starting too panic lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl::rofl::rofl: nooooooooooo.............. 



daviess3 said:


> Sorry for double post!! Thanks mrsk I like White an red to as my tiles in kitchen r red, I am going to go on web an see if it's suitable from birth as that's why I would like the bloom fresco as j can put baby at table with us rather than leave on floor with a saint Bernard to slobber!! Lol! Thanks hun x
> 
> Fili I got worried what u were going to divuldge then put hubby in it strap him in an make him.... Lol I only just had lunch! Must be all this talk of 50 shades of grey making my kind do overtime! Lol! X


----------



## daviess3

That was meant tk say mind do overtime fili not kind!! Pleased you got the idea! 
I have heartburn AGAIN!!!? So bored of it now! 
Oh Jen I had little sleep to an felt sleepy still but I no I won't sleep tonight! Sorry u feel unwell hun have a hot chocolate or hot milk to soothe your throat! Drop of whiskey lol clear the throat! Haha x


----------



## filipenko32

I :sex: with hubs yesterday, our consultant said we could and he was really gentle, it was nice. Think once a week is fine or once every 10 days...


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry about your heartburn hun, do you take that gaviscon? My sister said she drank so much of that, that had she had a boy she would have called it Gav! :rofl: Darcie was born with a full head of black hair! xx


----------



## jenny25

Haha thanks Sarah I didn't realise our immune system was so crap I think with the change in weather all the time it makes things go all buggery hahaha I probably won't sleep tonight either and hot chocolate is a no no for gd lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Good joni don't have gd! I would b in a bad way I love my chocolate! Weathers crap makes me not wanna wash my hair no point! Haven't washed it in day's lol! X

Fili I agree even though haven't dtd in few weeks as last time was painful as I was a bit swollen! My hubs is going to pub to watch footie so def no action for him tonight as I can't stand alcohol breath! How wierd fili if I have a girl one of my names is darcie! I love that name hubby not so keen but I love it! I didn't have hair till 1 years old but Petes family have thick hair so mayb it's his fault! Lol x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hello ladies. I've been trying to catch up, but now I forgot everything, of course. :haha:

Fili- So glad you get to :sex:, I don't know that hubby and I would still be together through all this stress without a little :sex: to keep up close. :haha:

Charmer- Your test looks darker to me. Have you had anymore spotting? I had a bit of spotting with this pregnancy, just enough to make me crazy, but then it stopped and didn't come back. I pray this is your rainbow. Don't give up!

AFM- I've been having crazy problems this week! Several times my resting heart rate has been 120-130 bpm. Way too high to be comfortable, so I'm afraid to do anything, even going to the store, because I don't want to raise it even more. Not sure what's going on. 
I also had to get 3 moles removed and sent for testing as I have melanoma in my family and I'm very fair skinned with lots of moles. I really didn't expect it to hurt this much, but each mole has 2 stitches and they are still very sore after 4 days. I don't want to take any pain killers, so I'm just suffering through it. :nope:
One more whine for today. I HATE having an anterior placenta! I can't feel baby hardly at all. I want all those reassuring movements!:brat:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mom 2 I'm sorry you can't feel the movements I think that is TORTURE for us rpl girls :nope: I know never (Andrea) is the same. :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Afternoon ladies

:hi: to all the new people!

Tuckie, thanks for that video! I love watching programmes on tv about homebirths.

LOVE all the bump pics :hugs:

So i have spent ages catching up, been very busy at work, and no time to get on bnb.

So it has been a few days since my last post, because i have had a wobbly week :wacko: I have been worrying constantly about this pregnancy and last week it consumed me, and had me in tears :cry: I have had terrible thoughts running through my mind, and lots of 'what if's'...what if its stopped growing? what if there is something wrong? This all built up til Friday when i broke down in tears. I rang my DH and explained how i was feeling, and said i think i need another scan to calm me down. 

I booked in for Saturday morning for a private scan, there on screen was my beautiful cupcake measuring 8+5 (8+2 from lmp), with a gorgeous strong heartbeat of 174bpm and this time i also heard the hearbeat and got some pics :wohoo: As you can see, my little cupcake likes to do head stands :headspin: And you can see its little leg nubs :yipee: :cloud9:

So i have calmed down again now :coffee: and am going to try and enjoy this pregnancy! Worrying isnt helping anyone!!!!

So cheers to a new 'relaxed' me :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0001 (2).jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0002.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bumpyplease

daviess3 said:


> Bumpy I'm so jealous!!!! I want black an cream, I have been looking on eBay but they seem to be in Leicester! An everyone wants cash on collection lol noone wants to do courier! I really want black an cream! One had just home on eBay in Surrey which is near my Sis so I'm on the case! What did you pay if you don't mind me asking? X
> 
> Uk ladies what's with the weather?
> Heart have u heard from Amos? Hope she's ok xx

mine was £240. i have seen some come up on ebay with delivery i guess they are just few and far between. keep looking hun!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay Sticky!! :yipee::yipee: I wondered where you were! I've FINALLY got my 8 weeks scan pic from the clinic, they actually sent me lots but here's one! He was measuring spot on with a "strong heartbeat". Will post in a mo...


----------



## filipenko32

:cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9: :cloud9: (He measured 1.63cm at 8 weeks - just found that out!) 
On the 3rd picture you can see the head on the right and a leg stub on the left merging with the yolk sac I think.
 



Attached Files:







8 week scan pic name cropped.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 13









8 week scan crl .jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 9









head and legs pic 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## heart tree

Morning. 

Jes good luck with your scan honey. Hope the spotting stopped. I'll be stalking. 

Sticky, what a cute baby! So happy for you. When in doubt, get a private scan!

Fili, Me-mo is so adorable. Why does it look like you have another baby in there? 

Still sick. Was able to sleep but had a horrible day on the couch. Getting my scan today. Hoping to get a pic of my babe. It's been a month since my last scan, but 2 months since I've gotten a pic. Scan is in 2 hours. Will update when I can.


----------



## hopeful23456

happy milestone day Mrsm!

congrats sticky!

LOVE the scan pic fili!

mom2 - when she gets bigger you will feel her more ;) my girl is anterior too and now i feel her quite a bit but still not as much as the boy sometimes

heart - what time is your scan?

I have a scan at 2:20 - twice a week scans now...again, thank god for good insurance!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies sorry I have been awol I have been keeping up just not posting much.


Loving the bump.pics and scan pics. I too have a podgy belly so with dd i didnot have a neat bump. 

I have not much to report. I have finally stopped testing. Still have acfew symptoms but for me that is a good sign. I had loads with my losses. I have acgoid feeling at the moment that this is going to be my rainbow. Oh and pregnancy insomnia started Saturday night. So I'm ready to drop now.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww heart sorry you're still not well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Are you being well looked after? 

Hopeful - all the best for the scan hun, I hope everything is perfect again! :cloud9:
LOL about the other baby! I think he's caught a snap shot of the ovary or something. He said all was clear when he looked around and spent ages looking so I think / hope he would have told me!


----------



## sara1

Ducky, Heart, Hopeful- Good luck on your scans today. Will be lurking for updates... (and photos!)

Happy Milestone Day MisMig!

Sticky- Your baby is doing gymnastics... adorable!

Fili- Lovely pics dear! You must be over the moon!!

Debzie- Glad to hear you're feeling more positive!

I know there's more I wanted to say but I'm brain fried as usual. Had a good long swim but perhaps a bit too much sun. Heartburn has eased off today so I'm hoping I can actually enjoy my dinner! Hope everyone's well!


----------



## hopeful23456

sticky - LOVE your scan pic too!


----------



## daviess3

Sticky fili gorgeous pics!!! Yay!! Xx

Heart hope your chillin xx
Bumpy that's such a good price! I could stretch my money lol! It's not we can't afford it it's more that there's other bits need doing if you no what I mean! I was just offered a black sn cream in Surrey for £160! Wish I went to the baby event now! But I'm going to keep looking I think £100-£150 is enough second hand but by the time I add on fuel to surrey it's another half hour from my sister I will have paid like £180!! So I'm going to keep looking! X


----------



## filipenko32

Heart good luck with your scan too, I am sure everything will be just perfect though. You must be feeling tired with being poorly and in third tri :hugs: 

Sara I am, I cannot stop looking at them! I like the 3rd pic best because he looks more baby shaped like an upside down baby lol! His legs did look long on one angle during the scan, that's what I remember most but I think they must be merging with the yolk sac as they can't be that long at 8 weeks.


----------



## jenny25

Lol davies I just had a galaxy ripple mmmmmmm it was really nice hahaha


Amanda and hopeful good luck with your scans today 

Fili what adorable pictures xxxx

Paul's off out too watch the England game I have the tv too myself yippie


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm jealous Jen!! It's so boring! England just scored a goal as I write this and i care not one jot but hubs is dancing around the room :shrug: I am just looking at my scan pics lol!


----------



## lexi374

Happy lime week MrsM! :thumbup:

Fab scan pics sticky and fili! :thumbup:

Heart i hope you start feeling better soon and good luck at your scan! :hugs:

Kat i hope your neighbours can keep the noise down there is nothing worse than being sleep deprived, fantastic body btw! :thumbup:

Loving all bump pics ladies! I have belly bloat at the mo! :haha:

Sorry forgot everything else ive read, i had the midwife come round this afternoon to do paperwork..... and i know her! Used to look after her boys at my old nursery! Bit weird but never mind. She says they are 14 and 10 now, makes me feel old! :dohh:

Tried a few times today but cant find the heartbeat...... not panicking yet... have put it away now going to try again tomorrow :shrug: x


----------



## debzie

Chris has been turfed out to his mates house just hope we don't have to repay the favour next game.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.  
Sorry that so many of you seem to be sleeping like shit. I didn't know what that was like until this week. Last night, with ear plugs and the fan on Level 2, I was able to sleep for most of the night. I feel better and did all my wifey chores for the day. I haven't barely lifted a finger in 2 months, lol.

Jenny,
Hope you get some rest and get rid of those yucky buggers.

Fili,
Good news from the genetic counselor. I love the scan pics!!!

Davies,
Darcie is very cute!

Mom2,
Did you call the Dr about your crazy high heart rate? Mine isn't there even when I am exercising.
Sorry you are suffering, but good that you had suspicious moles removed.
I didn't even know that there was an anterior placenta that would prevent feeling the baby. That sucks!!!

Sticky,
Your scans at 8 weeks are way better than mine at 12. I am so happy for you!!! It is worth the money to put your mind at ease for the next 4 weeks.
Yes, please try to enjoy even though we all worry... Yes, it doesn't do one ounce of good.

Debzie,
Good news on the pregnancy insomnia and this one feeling different. I pray that this is your rainbow.

Heart,
Sorry you still feel sick.

The thread about the chair, 
I have no idea what you ladies are talking about. I will have a lot of cramming to buy things in 3rd trimester!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no Debzie don't return the favour :haha: (unless you could go to their house instead?) football is annoying me now, the chants in the background & the BORING commentary when we can actually SEE what's happening (if you can be bothered to look), it's an awful din and i don't like it! :haha: RANT! :haha: Good work hun! xx


----------



## filipenko32

Kat I love your team lovebug picture!


----------



## sara1

KatM said:


> The thread about the chair,
> I have no idea what you ladies are talking about. I will have a lot of cramming to buy things in 3rd trimester!

 :haha: 
I know EXACTLY how you feel! I feel like that student in class who didn't do the reading and is trying to bullshit her way through class... I've got to start studying!


----------



## jenny25

I think this is a first lol I love my tv but I'm sticking too the leather sofa as well hahaha


----------



## debzie

Thanks Kat glad you got some sleep.

Fili luckily for me he has gone out and his mates wife doesnot mine footy he was barred to iplayer last night too. I am sooo mean. (NOT) he informed me that there is another game on tonight too. yawn.


----------



## duckytwins

In half an hour, I'll be going to the same ultrasound appointment I was at when we found out there was a problem with Tess. I am nervous and scared beyond words. :sadangel: ​


----------



## sara1

duckytwins said:


> In half an hour, I'll be going to the same ultrasound appointment I was at when we found out there was a problem with Tess. I am nervous and scared beyond words. :sadangel: ​

I'm not going to tell you to relax...it's so scary being PARL and the early scans are just nerve-wracking. I hope you have someone with you. Everyone here is holding your hand. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you Sara. DH will meet me there. I am actually shaking, I am so nervous.


----------



## hopeful23456

pretend we are there with you duckytwins! we totally understand and there isn't a way to get less nervous that i know of, but it helps to think of us with you maybe? as we know how it feels


----------



## KatM

Fili,
Team lovebug was a group of about 7 of us that O'd on Valentine's day. 2 of us got pregnant (I was one of them, but MC). Now 3 of us are preggars and 2 are still trying. 2 dropped out of the thread including the person that started it. We never heard from her again, and I still wonder what happened to her. One of our team stalked the whole site looking for her to no avail. I am overjoyed for you and your wonderful scan.

Sara,
We will figure it out together when we hit 3rd trimester. I'm not willing to purchase any baby stuff till then. By all means, I encourage you too if the feeling hits. I'm hoping we move to SoCal before then, so I don't want more stuff to schlep across the country.

Ducky,
Please keep us updated. FXed for you Hon. I know you must feel scared.


----------



## jenny25

Good luck ducky just think we are there holding your hand too everything will be ok xxx


----------



## debzie

good luck ducky we are all there with you. x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Good luck ducky, praying and keeping my fx for a wonderful scan!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Oh, here are today's test compare with last nights - less than 24 hours apart, don't really look any darker, but not really lighter either!! I called the doc to get some betas and she actually told me NO! I've had awesome betas before and still m/c so she felt that a scan at 6 weeks would be a better indicator of how things are progressing. Last m/c though I had a perfect scan at 6 weeks and no hb at 8w5d and it had just stopped beating so I hope she is prepared to see me every two weeks because there is no way in HELL I am missing an 8 week scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0938.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0939.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0940.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fitzy79

:hi: Am cautiously dipping my foot in the water and popping in to say hello!

I'm 14dpo today and got my BFP on Friday. Good line progression so far but I'm on tenterhooks the whole time!

My journey has been a long and chequred one..underlying problem is PCOS so very infrequent ovulation. This led to me finding it very difficult to get pregnant initially. Now, thanks to acupuncture I'm getting pregnant but sadly no Rainbow for me yet. Here's hoping that's about to change. 

Details of my story can be found on the first page of my journal (don't wnat to bore anyone here!)

*Meds protocol*
cyclogest 400mg (morning and evening), baby aspirin, 25mg steroids, 5mg folic acid, pregnacare, omega 3, vitamin D, 

Have also had 2 intralipid infusions so far - one pre-ovulation and one today at 4 weeks

**Question mark over clexane as have had one positive and one negative test for anticardiolipin abs so waiting to confirm with my FS tomorrow**

Hoping I get to stick around for a long time and get to share this rollercoaster with you lovely ladies. :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Welcome fitzy. I'm sure we were on the march '11 mummies thread. 

Congrats on your bfp I hope this is your sticky bean and you're here for the long haul :)


----------



## Wiggler

Beautiful scan pics ladies :cloud9:

Ducky - Hope the scan went well, thinking of you hun

Fitzy - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: 

I have been so hungry today, I can't stop eating :haha: x x x


----------



## fitzy79

Embo78 said:


> Welcome fitzy. I'm sure we were on the march '11 mummies thread.
> 
> Congrats on your bfp I hope this is your sticky bean and you're here for the long haul :)

Thanks Embo, yeah I was a March Mummy '11 albeit very briefly:nope: Congrats on your blossoming pregnancy..you must be very excited!


----------



## sara1

Congrats on your BFP Fitzy- Wishing you a healthy 9 months with us!!

Kat- We're also waiting till 3rd tri. I'm just not ready yet. I won't even go into the baby sections on stores... all these beautiful baby hopes and dreams hanging on the racks and I'm afraid I'll jinx mine by even looking. I'm not working so I should have plenty of time to handle it then (at least that's what I keep telling myself). I hope you've settled in SoCal by then so you can nest properly.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome fitzy! :wave: I hope this is your sticky bean! :hugs: 
Kat that's lovely that most of you stayed together! Maybe the vanishing poster my come bk some day. How were the neighbours last night? 
Ducky I'm thinking about you right now and how nervous you must be, it's not nice :nope: I know. Im praying all is well, I have a feeling it will be. Xx
Debzie I know :sleep: as if we are all not fatigued enough with pregnancy never mind football on top! Double :sleep: when does it finish? I'm not allowed to ask hubs questions like that...
3x looking good Hun! 8 weeks is a great time to get a scan xx


----------



## filipenko32

Wiggler I was starvin marvin between 4-5 weeks!


----------



## Embo78

Extremely excited :) Still in shock a little!!

I remember you because of your avatar :thumbup:

Have you got a scan booked?


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of you ducky and praying for some good news...you definitely deserve it!

Lovely scan pics girls!

Congrats fitzy xx


----------



## filipenko32

Read your journal fitzy and my goodness you have been through a lot :nope: :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hang in there Hun, you will have your rainbow baby xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Fitzy- welcome and congrats!! I was on about what u are except lipids. I did take lovenox first tri just to rule anything out but all clotting tests were normal. 

I'm hooked up to machine (for non stress test) and I might have had a Braxton hix? Strange! Hadn't thought I had one before? Will ask when nurse comes back in. Machine measures babies heartbeats and my uterus to check for contractions. Felt to me like the boy rolled over though as didn't feel tight all over. 

Scan was great, babies doing fine.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news hopeful Hun, what rates are their hb's at 32 weeks are they just like ours by then? What were they doing when you saw them on the scan?


----------



## Wiggler

Glad the scan went well hopeful. :cloud9: x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Fitzy! Ducky I am thinking about you and praying you come back to us with fantastic news. 
3x your tests look good. I stopped testing and comparing because I was driving myself round the twist. 
Debzie good to see you again. 
Sticky and Fili, amazing scan pics! How wonderful. I cannot wait to see mine! 
Sara I totally understand the need to wait till third tri. I don't need to get a load of stuff apart from a few vests and babygros but I shall be waiting. 
Kat, pleased you managed to get a slightly better night. 
Embo I hope your tooth is calming down a bit. 
Heart and Hopeful, good luck for the scans. 
Davies, the bag and high chair are gorgeous! You have excellent taste. I know what you mean about the changing bag, mine is a Pink Lining one but it's plain stone colour with a little tree embroidered on it, I couldn't be doing with one festooned with cupcakes either. 
Bumpy, I know you have been back a couple of days but pleased you had a good trip away. 
Mom hope you feel better soon. 
My memory is failing me now. 
Re football, I'm quite enjoying it! I like football though I must be a bit odd! Been feeling total shite these last few days, not that I'm complaining. Dizzy and faint in the mornings, nauseous and exhausted all afternoon. I have to sleep in the afternoons while my daughter sleeps. My ironing pile is mountainous. Had a horrible dream last night I had to have a d&c (might have already said, sorry for being tedious if I have. Brain is mashed) think I'm getting nervous about Friday for my scan. 
Pups, Tuckie, anyone else I have forgotten to mention hope you are all ok.


----------



## filipenko32

I think I'd quite like a changing bag with glitter, love hearts, dummies, ducks and cupcakes on it :rofl: NOT! Well maybe just the glitter... :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg your scan will be perfect Hun it will be. You've had a long wait the anxiety is bound to build up. Xxx


----------



## Wiggler

I've never had a changing bad with my kids, I might get one this time :haha: x x x


----------



## filipenko32

I like this one but it's way too expensive https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/what-to-buy---baby/6-of-the-best-baby-changing-bags/3086-6.html


----------



## heart tree

Hey all. Haven't had time to properly catch up. Just got back from my scan. Baby was so active that it took an hour to get all the measurements! Every time I go in, they tell me how "busy" she is. LOL!

They only did an abdominal scan this time and my cervix was measuring exactly the same as it always has. Between 2.5 and 3.0. There is no funneling or dilation. It's not as accurate as a transvaginal, but they said at 32 weeks there isn't any intervention they would do anyway if my cervix was shortening. The doctor also said that by 32 weeks, cervixes don't spontaneously get a lot shorter unless you are in pre-term labor. So I think we can finally conclude that I have a short but competent cervix!

Baby is measuring perfectly. She continues to measure one day ahead (she has for this entire pregnancy.) So maybe Tim was right, maybe I did get knocked up from the BD session that we had before the IUI! LOL! 

Baby is still most definitely a girl. She weighs 4 lbs, 4 oz. My amniotic fluid is great at 11.6. All of her organs looked perfect. She's still head down which I'm psyched about. 

We tried to get a 3D picture of her face, but she wasn't cooperating. Finally we got one, but it's not great. I have no idea where those lips are coming from. Neither Tim nor I have big lips. I hope they didn't mix up the sperm during IUI! Her nose is also quite big and I have a very small nose. My guess is that with the 3D, they can be somewhat distorted, especially at this gestation because to get a good pic, they need a lot of fluid in front of their face. Since she's getting so big, there's less fluid to give a clear picture. So the person taking the scan kind of fills in parts that are missing. I think she might have filled in the lips and nose a bit too much. We'll know soon enough. 

So, here is my 32 week old girl :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







32 week baby.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KatM

Mrs. Mig,
Light ahead for your scan on Fri.

3X,
I'm so sorry you are having all this anxiety. I felt the same way, so I understand. It sounds like even if your tests all get dark and you see the hb at 6 weeks, you aren't going to rest a bit more easy till at least 8weeks. You are going to worry yourself ragged. 
I went in twice in 1 week for a scan because of my anxiety and low P, luckily my Dr is so understanding. I left on Holiday for a month and was forced to let it go. 
I hope you are taking care of yourself in other regards to keep your energy up during this time of anxiety.... like eating well and walking. Hugs to you hon.:hugs:

Fitzy,
Congrats!!!
I am so sorry for your 5 losses =(. I pray that this is your sticky, rainbow baby.

Fili,
I slept much better last night thanks to earplugs and the fan on level 2. I was only woken twice and managed to fall back asleep. DH applied to 12 jobs yesterday in SoCal to get us the hell out of here =).

Hopeful,
I am so happy to hear that your scan went great!

Football widows,
Being from the States, this just isn't an ussue. Lucky for me, DH watches ZERO professional sports. He prefers to compete in Triathlons and race cars. It sounds like football and snoring are driving you all bonkers.

Still have my FXed for Ducky.

AFM,
I applied for a PT position at the new Whole Foods 1 mile from my apartment. It hasn't opened yet. For you UK ladies, it is basically a giant, fancy health foodstore that sells all-natural products and food. It is basically the only place I have shopped for years. I am bored at home after being a housewife for almost a year, after quitting my yoga teaching job when my beloved puppy was attacked and killed. I'm feeling good now that 2nd trimester is here and thought it would be fun to have a bit of a social job for the summer in the beauty supplies/supplement area.


----------



## Wiggler

So glad your appopintment went well hun, Your little girly is beautiful :cloud9: x x x


----------



## KatM

Heart,
What a beautiful scan photo. I am so happy for you. Hopefully you can now relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Your baby girl is active and healthy. Full lips are sexy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Beautiful baby Heart. Hopeful pleased your scan went well too.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks girls! 

Fitzy, welcome. I was also on the March Mummies thread. Embo and I have both had good luck with these pregnancies. I hope you will too. Congrats hon.

Jes, I hope your appointment went well. Stalking for updates.

Hopeful, welcome to the world of Braxton Hicks. They are strange you don't always realize you are having them. Glad the babies are doing so well.

Will catch up later girls. I'm working and need to call clients. Will keep checking in for Ducky updates though.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Welcome Fitzy :hi:

Love the scan pic! How beautiful!! :hugs:

So I'm 8+4 today and have a lot of creamy white discharge... Is this normal? I've had a cold for 4 weeks then a cough for a week and it's turned very phlegmy :sick: disgusting I know, I do apologise for TMI. But do you think it may be my cold/cough causing extra mucus? :shrug:

Edit: I just googled....even though I think google is usually the devil! Apparently it's my changing hormones and a normal symptom :thumbup:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks everyone! I am so pleased with the scan pics :yipee: I cried when I heard the heartbeat...amazing :)

It's funny, because I was a gymnast so I guess this baby takes after me :headspin:


----------



## KatM

sticky_wishes said:


> Welcome Fitzy :hi:
> 
> Love the scan pic! How beautiful!! :hugs:
> 
> So I'm 8+4 today and have a lot of creamy white discharge... Is this normal? I've had a cold for 4 weeks then a cough for a week and it's turned very phlegmy :sick: disgusting I know, I do apologise for TMI. But do you think it may be my cold/cough causing extra mucus? :shrug:
> 
> Edit: I just googled....even though I think google is usually the devil! Apparently it's my changing hormones and a normal symptom :thumbup:

I've had creamy, white discharge the entire pregnancy. I was a gymnast too!


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news on the scans girls xx


Amanda what a beautiful little girl you have xxz

I still feel rotten :-( you wee get that way you just feel unwell and wanna cry and feel sorry for yourself yep well that's what I've hit :-( xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

she is precious heart! i get the distortion, i got two 3d pics and one looked a little bigger with some features. nice size girl too and awesome cervix! whoo - hoo! go shopping now! ;)

I just got $200 worth of stuff at amma parenting center: happiest baby on the block book and DVD, lilypads (stop you from leaking, clear things you stick on your nipple)
mothercare nipple cream, 2 woombies, a thing for fingernails that you turn on and it spins like an electric emery board kinda. 2 things that are similar to a nose freida (so you can see the snot coming out and analyze it) ;) maybe some other stuff but can't remember
still can't find a nursing bra, i'm too big around, tried a 40 d-e and too tight around and sick of wearing bra extenders so will maybe order one online? think i need a 42 or something

on a rush to get everything purchased and organized so i can relax a little...this is after dh said yesterday we don't need any more stuff. LOL


----------



## Wiggler

Do they do Lansinoh where you are? Its the most amazing nipple cream, stopped my from ssawing my boobs off more than once :rofl: x x x


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, that's some awesome loot you got! Mom2 posted about the Woombie a while back and I fell in love with the video on their site. I posted the video below. Look at how happy this little guy is! I made Tim and my mom watch it. They both loved it! Mothercare nipple cream is the Lansinoh cream. I got a different brand that 2 of my friends swear by called Mother Love Herbal Nipple Cream. I also bought nipple pads and a Nursing tank. Try to get the bras that are like sports bras. My friend loves these https://www.apeainthepod.com/Product.asp?product_Id=197230361&MasterCategory_Id=MC29 but she has a smaller bust than you. My other friend, with a bigger bust likes these: https://www.amazon.com/Bravado-Body-Silk-Seamless-Nursing/dp/B000XV7ORI

I know what you mean, I still have soooo much more stuff to get. Little things, but they add up. I'm definitely going to be out shopping a bit more with my nice strong cervix! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DtdsT1G4tOg


----------



## heart tree

Croy, I meant to post this for you. This is a site where you can look up products to see if their ingredients are healthy for you and baby. https://www.ewg.org/skindeep/

A few friends recommended Earth Mama Angel Baby for a diaper cream. It's safe according to this website and you can use it on cloth diapers. You can get it on Amazon. The website for all of their products is https://www.earthmamaangelbaby.com/angel-baby/angel-baby-bottom-balm.html


----------



## Embo78

Heart you just made me laugh so much when you said about mixing up the sperm at the IUI :rofl:
Her lips are amazing :) I agree that things get magnified/distorted in there :thumbup:

Did ducky come back and update about her scan?


----------



## heart tree

I'm feeling very worried about Ducky to be honest. Her scan was at 3pm. It's now 8pm her time. I'm hoping she's just out celebrating, but she didn't even update her journal. I hope everything is ok.

Well, if they mixed up the sperm at IUI, we'll have a good lawsuit on our hands and then could afford to buy a house in San Francisco! :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

You're all set then :thumbup: :haha:

I hope she's ok and out celebrating or just too busy to update. I've just been reading her journal and she's been through so much


----------



## heart tree

I think that's why she touched all of us so much. She's been through a lot and we can relate to it as we've all been through a lot. She's one of us and it's impossible not to root for her. Oh man, I wish she'd update though. I hate feeling worried for my RPL ladies.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks for the links! Bras I tried were bravado but I should just order bigger ones online, didn't have a good selection at store. 
That woombie looks like a straight jacket! Lol they talked about them in the sleep class I went to. 

Now we r worried about the temp in our house, we have AC but upstairs rooms are 76-79 and they should be 68-72 for babies. Anyone else have warmer rooms you try and keep cool? I cranked the AC so we will see what happens. And have a window guy here to get price on new ones to see if that helps (windows are 28 years old, original to house). 
Oh, and my puppy had 5 stitches from the spay and we thought she wasn't touching them; dh called me and she had taken out 3! Brought her to vet and he put in 2 staples. 
Now she has the collar thing on constantly so she can't reach them. 
Too much stress around here.

Hope duckietwins is ok!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - thanks for the links. 

Just dropped my Mum off at the airport. I am a mess. Sobbed all the way home. Hubby stopped off and got frozen yogurt and we sat at the park on the way home. Its sunny but I am not up to doing anything ,much. Just need to sit and be sad for a little while. I'll be ok tomorrow but its hard to have her so far away. I didn't realise how much I would love doing baby stuff with her. Next time she is here the baby will be here. It was our last time together just us. Bitter sweet.


----------



## heart tree

Croy I can completely relate. I hate my mom being so far away. I cry every time we say good bye. It's an awful feeling. I'm so sorry. 

Hopeful, we have the opposite problem. It's always cool in our house. I have no advice. Poor little puppy. I hope the collar isn't too traumatizing for her!


----------



## melfy77

Ducky: where are you? We're worried:hugs:

hopeful: beautiful scan:thumbup: I'm sure she will be gorgeous!! You must be so excited:happydance:

Heart tree: congrats on the scan:thumbup:

Fitzy: Welcome:flower: I pray this will be your sticky bean. You've come to the right place!

Wiggler: Hungry you said?! I feel full and kinda nauseated, and 5 minutes later, my stomach hurts because I'm just sooooo hungry:haha:. Anyone else had this?

I don't have MS, but my stomach isn't my biggest fan in the morning though. Just really tired and dizzy sometimes, and my boobs look bigger...they're not sore...they just look bigger:blush: My next scan is monday and I CAN'T wait. I wish I could just sleep for the week:haha: I haven't had anymore spotting since saturday morning, so fingers crossed and knock on wood it will stay this way. Thanks for the advice, I'm not pushing them as far anymore. Still very unpleasant, but less painful! I still left a message to the nurse, just to be sure.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I didn't call my doc. I really hate to call between appointments, makes me feel like a hypochondriac. I'm pretty sure its just a side effect from the thyroid meds. Glad you got some sleep last night. 

Heart- I really hope you feel better soon!

Ducky- Stalking for updates.


----------



## Embo78

Duckys seen a heartbeat. Another member posted in her journal after a great Facebook announcement.

Sorry ducky for posting here but I know how much we worry about our pal buddies.


----------



## daviess3

Morning embo so pleased for ducky yay to a great scan!! Woohoo!! Xxx
Why u up embo? I have poxy heartburn been up an hour! Actually just purchased a bloom fresco loft off eBay £110 white with denim seat an a white snug it's in Brighton so can go see my sister who has loads of stuff for me at the same time! So excited! You were right bumpy I just had to keep looking!! 
There's quite a few on there at around £100 ish but not the newer lift version an I really wanted that so the baby can be higher when I'm cooking etc so the dog can't get him/her! X

Hopeful hope your fur baby's ok it's horrible seeing them distressed x

Heart gorgeous baby girl wow there some lips, lucky her!! Get shopping eith those results you must be well pleased at your cervix after all your stress! X 

Croy so hard bless you, an your mummy I remember visiting my mum in Spain an leaving an walking back through departures on my own hysterically crying I must of looked like a nutter! Lol! She b back before you no it armed with gifts!! X

So ladies do I need to buy nipple cream? An nipple pads? I brought sanitary towels an some cheap big massive knickers as don't really like the idea of paper ones! Anything else? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies if you plan to breastfeeding you might want to have both of those things on hand. You might not need them, but most of my friends say they were helpful. Did you get nursing bras? 

I have heartburn too, but apparently not as bad as you. I take one Tums every couple of hours at night and I'm fine. But it sucks. I feel for you. 

How exciting you got the chair! Can you post a pic? I love the bloom chairs but the cost is too much for me. Maybe I'll have a peek on eBay.


----------



## daviess3

Heart I have nursing bras already as worn them all throughout, very comfy but to be honest I don't plan on breast feeding I no alot of people will frown upon me for that decision but it really makes me feel queasy!! I'm not ruling it out as I may change my mind but I have to b honest an say I don't plan on it! X

Try get a pic of the chair sn upload definitely look on eBay heart the one I got was the loft so the higher chair an i got if at a third of the price! 
Heartburn is awful I get it mainly at night, I take a tums equivilant as I can't stand gaviscon but I do have some if necessary, I am also having a shooting pain on my left side, can feel baby moving alot this morn so all is good but every now an again I feel this shooting pain near my left hip inside wierd like a stitch, an different to bh! Who knows what that is! 
X


----------



## heart tree

Your babe is probably hitting a nerve. Mine does constantly on my bladder. It hurts!

If you aren't breast feeding you won't need the cream. It's used for sore nipples after breast feeding. I'm guessing you might still need the pads because you might leak, though I'm not sure. Maybe one of our resident mothers could answer that. 

I looked on eBay and they are all still very expensive. I'll keep looking though. Luckily I don't need one right away as I'll be breast feeding so I have plenty of time to keep looking.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

*Hey ladies how are you all??*


----------



## bumpyplease

so pleased about your scan ducky!!! thanks for updating us embo!

heart she is beautiful! another angelina jolie in there!!!!! lucsious lips!! good weight too, i was only 5lb 5 at birth but i was about 3 weeks early!

sorry you are still feeling sick jenny. hugs

croy, how hard it must have been to say goodbye to your mum, i hope its not too long until you next get to see her?

davies, yay you have joined the bloom gang!!!!! that sounds like a bargain too!! im so excited to get mine delivered next month!

we are starting to think about the nursery now, exciting stuff! cant wait to start decorating and ordering furniture!

xx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys feel abit better today just gonna go back to bed for a bit but omg 3rd tri tomorrow how exiting xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies it's worth getting a few pads in case you leak in the first few days, it's really not a good look! Your milk should dry up fairly quickly if you don't use it though. You won't need cream. Ladies who are planning to breastfeed make sure you keep a pad in the side you are not currently feeding with. It didn't happen to me for a few days but when the let down reflex kicked in milk would start pouring out of the breast I wasn't using. Nobody warned me about that. It didn't last long though once it regulated I didn't need the pads anymore. Also be prepared for night sweats at first. Again it doesn't last long but it took me by surprise. 
Hopeful I had the same problem with my nursery. We live in a Dorma and Edie's room is at the back and that room gets hotter than any other in the house. Fortunately for us she was a winter baby so by the time it got really hot she was 6 or 7 months old so not a tiny baby but still a worry. It got as hot as 35 degrees celcius in there once. I used to put her to bed in just a cotton vest, I had a blackout blind and kept the window open but nothing helped. We don't get great summers here as you know so it wasn't a problem for long but I would have got one of those tower fans for her room if it had been. All that said she was absolutely fine but obviously overheating is a huge worry. 
I'm so pleased Ducky is ok. We originally had the same due date and met on a thread for ladies due on that date and she hadn't updated that either, Ducky I have been thinking of you. I'm having a not so pregnant feeling day today I'm hoping it's the evil pre scan disappearing symptom syndrome.


----------



## debzie

Morning (here) ladies.

Heart you have one cutie pie in there she is adorable.

I am loving all the baby purchases too, should make a note of some of them. 

Great news duckie, I am sooo pleased (thanks embo)

jenny glad you are feeling better.

Melfy my scan is monday too, I wish I could sleep this week away. What time is yours mine is 0840am thank goodness. 

With regards to things you need for during the birth and indeed before, I stocked up on night time pads they were cheaper than the maternity pads and worked better too in the first few days, worked too after my waters broke as mine kept on leaking out too. The paper knickers are rubbish I used them the last time, I will just buy some cheap granny knickers this time around. I breastfed Emily but also bought a hand operated pump which was a life saver when I was engorged. 

Well today I am off work (one day off in the middle of a stretch of 8 shifts) so I am trying to do nothing, the washing, ironing and housework can wait. I feel a little nauseas today, not full on I am going to be sick just that excess salive, heartburn niggly feeling at the back of my throat. Does that make sense. Suppose if I wanted too I could easily be sick. My skin is really bad i look like a teenager again, I cannot do anything with my hair. I had it cut last week but it desperatly needs highlighting. I am going to wait until next week.

Having a strange day today, my PMA has not slipped its just niggling that the last two MMCs I have measured 5-6 weeks and the second loss measured 5+4 which is today. Keep looking at my tummy and wondering if its ok in there. Very tearful too.


----------



## melfy77

Debzie: my scan is at 8:50:happydance:

I still don't have MS, starting to worry now.


----------



## Hope39

Morning all

My scan was on Monday too but epu are doing it thurs now. I rang them yday because everytime I go toilet and wipe, there is brown blood. Can't believe they making me wait till thurs when I rang on a Monday

My first mmc started like this, I spotted brown blood for 4 weeks and it turned out to be a mmc

PAL does my head in completely


----------



## Mrskg

:hug: debzie melfy & hope x an anyone else that needs one x

i hope you dont mind ladies but really dont know where else to go look what i got........(pic below)..........numb not even shaking like normal x dont know dpo or anything not had af since loss on 17/5 x

got doc at 3 app that i made ages ago def did not think id have bfp by today :wacko: im going to beg for progesterone x lee has offered to send me some i was wondering if anyone else has any to spare if doc says no x i would be eternally grateful xxxx
 



Attached Files:







june 12th 010.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8









june 12th 012.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Izzys cut her first tooth :)


----------



## Hope39

Congrats Mrs Kg, BFP are flooding in again

Had my thyroid checked yesterday and TSH is 0.73, probably too low now knowing my luck. I know it needs to be between 1-2,not sure what happens if it's too low

Just waiting for my endo to advise x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks honey I really could sleep for Scotland lol

Well just had a letter in the post saying I need to have my 28 week bloods done prior to having my anti d done next Tuesday so I need to drag my ass all the way too the hospital just for bloods tomorrow how great I don't know if my gp can do my antenatal bloods or not x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi tracie, aww where is the tooth? :cloud9:


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls, I'm sorry I didn't come back to post. After my appointment, I was crazy busy, and didn't get home until ~10p. I did get some bad news, some good news and some so-so news yesterday. 

The bad news was that this wasn't the appointment we found out there was a problem last time. I have to wait until the 27th for that one, and get myself all nervous all over again :\

The so-so news is that I had to make the appointment for while DH is away and he can't be there with me. A few friends said they'd like to come, though, so I won't be alone. 

And the good news!! We got to see boop and everything is good so far! We even got to hear the heartbeat!!! It was wonderful! I know it was silly to worry myself into such a state, but I got so scared there would be another problem. 

Thanks for being here for me! You are all so wonderful!


----------



## filipenko32

:yipee: mrs kg!!! I just saw your post, I am so happy for you, I really hope this is your sticky bean this time - bet it is like Andrea's was and hers was a fast turnaround too! I don't have any progesterone spare as I'm running short myself - I wont even make it to the next doc appt by 2 days but I'm sure Me-mo will live! If you make an urgent appt with your gp they will give it to you. Xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

filipenko32 said:


> Hi tracie, aww where is the tooth? :cloud9:

Her front bottom left, and her right one is showing signs of being next.


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant news ducky so so happy for you!! So did your bean measure 10 weeks 3 days?


----------



## filipenko32

I have a theory that Me-mo grows at about 11pm at night so the scan picks up the day before growth early in the morning! What do you think? I always feel slight cramping about 11 and the worst sickness late afternoon / evening. So for eg me-mo measures 8 weeks on a 10am scan but by 11pm that day he's 8.1, that would fit perfectly with the trigger shot timings too.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bless izzy! When will she eat solid food?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

filipenko32 said:


> Aww bless izzy! When will she eat solid food?

started her a few weeks ago. she has breakfast and dinner atm. she loves her food. 
Shes struggling wth her teeth so iv spoilt her today. We got a ball pit!!


----------



## Mrskg

great news ducky xxxx

aw tracie thats lovely ... time to keep your fingers away :haha:

thanks fili x i incidenty have docs this aft at 3 x worried he wont give me it though :wacko:


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks fili, boop measured 10+1, which was only a day behind, so Dr said to keep my due date the same. We heard the heartbeat for a few seconds, and I estimated it to be able 160bpm, give or take.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats on all the great scans ladies!!

Congrats on all the Bfps too!!

Kat - Am taking care of myself, did quit walking though due to the spotting. The spotting is only internal though, nothing on tp or in my undies and is a tan color and isn't always there so I guess it's off and on? Plus it doesn't pick up with activity? Normally for me it either starts out as spotting and then turns to bleeding that day or the following OR I start spotting and it picks up to heavier spotting when I move around so I don't know what to think but just holding on hope that it being so different is a good sign!

Hope39 - I am spotting too and worried out of my mind lol!! Just trying to cope right now as DH and I have decided that if this one doesn't work then we'll go on long term birth control like implanon for 3 years!! So this baby just has to stick!

Tracie - congrats on Izzy's first tooth!!

Debzie - Hope your PMA picks back up! 


AFM - nothing to really report, been having some nausea here and there which is really weird b/c I'm just now 15dpo? Wonder if it's the progesterone? I take my last HPT tonight! Hope it gives me a great result!


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone Day!
Abi
Hopeful
Pink

Ducky- That's great news about your scan. I'm sorry to hear that your dh won't be able to be there for your NT scan but it's good that you'll have a a friend or two with you. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope- Your thyroid numbers are fine. Do not let them lower your meds until you're out of 1st tri or the number drops below 0.3. Mine is currently at 0.4, (just had it checked yesterday and my RE is perfectly happy with that). You will need a recheck at 12 weeks when the baby own thyroid kicks in and you won't need thyroxine for 2.

Mrskg- Fantastic news :yipee: I'm so excited for you! I may be able to send you a few boxes (200mg, X 15), my doctor is keeping me on it, but at reduced levels so I should have some surplus in my prescription. PM me your address if you need it.

Heart- She's delicious! Love the lips, she's going to be such a knockout!

I have my scan at 7:30 and am getting really nervous/excited. I've got prenatal yoga before which should help keep my nerves in check, but it's amazing that even with the doppler I'm such a wreck. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day!


----------



## Mrskg

:hug: sara x thanks that would be amazing got doc in less than an hour wish me luck xxx

madness i made this app 3 wks ago never would have guessed when i was asking for progesterone id actually need it right away!!!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Wow congrats mrskg! You're a fertile mertile aren't you :)
I wish I had some progesterone but I sent my leftovers to my pal friend from bnb.
It looks like you'll get enough if you don't get any joy from your gp.

If your gp seems reluctant, direct him to the promise trial (I think it's called) and make it clear that it can do no harm to be on it x


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed mrsk! It'll be great!


----------



## duckytwins

Can I ask what progesterone does? :blush:


----------



## Embo78

Maybe print off the information yourself.
This is what my grandma did when she was diagnosed with fibromyalgia. Her doc was useless so she did her own research, printed off the info, doc tested her and bingo it was confirmed she had it!!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks embo x

ducky progesterone is whats needed to keep pregnancy going till placenta takes over xx


----------



## jenny25

Congrats ducky I am happy for you xxx

Aww how cute tracie how is she with teething? 

I'm debating booking a 4d scan I tried too email babybond too see of they do discounts on multiple scans cause I had my gender one with them 11 weeks ago as its fathers day on Sunday I'd love too book one for Paul it's the anniversary of his uncles death it's been a year since he passed he was only 49 so we have family coming around xxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats Mrskg - hope the doc listens xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Not good jenny, but shes battling through. Refuses to let it beat her :( Brought her a ball pit and a pull along caterpillar to cheer her up. Shes gone through a massive growth spurt, mentally and physically in the last week


----------



## jenny25

Aww poor girl I hope they don't cause her too much pain poor soul xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tracie the joys of teething! My dd is still struggling with her very last 4 teeth, I hope they come soon. It's an endless cycle of sleeplessness, sleepiness, dribbling and snot! 
Mrs Kg you amaze me! You even beat Fili for getting preggers super quick. Cautious congrats, I really hope this is it. I hope your doc is better than mine with the progesterone. Mine wouldn't hear of it. 
Happy milestone day Hopeful, Abi and Pink.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

shes still a great sleeper. shes luckily slept through the pain. weve dosed her up every night. its just day times that upset her. have to keep her on the go constantly.


----------



## filipenko32

Ducky when the egg is released from the follicle the follicle turns into the corpus luteum which actually translates in latin to 'body of yellow'. It appears yellow :saywhat: and it gives out oodles of progesterone. 'progest' meaning pro - gestation ie supporting gestation. The pessaries are in fact a drop in the ocean compared to what your body produces on its own in a healthy pregnancy. However, some doctors believe the extra boost may do something to calm inflammation / support the pregnancy if started early enough. Some doctors do not believe in it at all. At present there are no conclusive studies to say whether it does do anything significant to prevent miscarriage either way. However, there are trials underway as em said. Hope that's helpful!

Ps we are all progesterone junkies on here, and try to get our hands on as much of the stuff as possible!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay get a 4d scan Jen!! I'm getting one every week from 20 weeks!! KIDDING!!!!
I'm going to start a lovely photo album with my scan pics, I've bought lovely sparkly White mounting paper and silver card and I'm going to get a baby album where you stick them in rather than slip in. So all baby's pics are in there before birth!! Haha I am obsessed!


----------



## Embo78

I believe 100% that progesterone is the reason why I'm successfully pregnant this time :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

That's good em. I'm putting my success down to the clomid and estrogen on a monitored cycle!! Oh and the trigger shot when the eggs were the perfect size. I think it did something to make a better egg and I had better hormone balance (no spots / terrible acne AT ALL for the first time). I'm even undecided about the Roids! I'm only 50/50 the steroids have helped me. I'm even less percentage that the progesterone pessaries have helped but I would never not take them as they're harmless and I don't know for sure at the end of the day. The aspirin and clexane? Not sure again, same as progesterone in my mind.


----------



## KatM

Just a super quick check in:

I too believe 100% that my progesterone shots have kept this pregnancy going. I was at a 5.4 with the lower dose shots! That is crazy low. I am now at 42.3!!!

Ducky, you might not have a progesterone issue and that is why your dr didn't offer it to you. Congrats hon on the HB.

Sending light to all the spotting PALS members. 

Congrats to the newly preggars!!!

That's all I can remember. DH was so anxious about getting us out of here, that he tossed and turned all night. This rarely happens. I am zonked... He has now applied for 19 jobs in SoCal.


----------



## jenny25

Tracie try carrot sticks and put them in the fridge they worked wonders with aarron when he was teething that kept him going during the day xxx

Fili I'm going to wait till after my next scan on 25th as my hospital done my friends growth scan in black and white 3d I don't know if I will be the same if not I will Defo be booking a 4d scan xxx


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: doc prescribed no bother even though his wee book says it wont work????

lol mrs migg i must be the most fertile person i know just need to find that sticky :dust: now xxx

kat & embo you give me hope xxx

mmmm how do i explain this one to hubby do i tell him doc thinks it should be taken from ov? do i tell him doc done a test? what if i have another chemical do i want hubby to know this? as much as im saying this is last time not sure i can deliver on that statement x aaaaargh dilemas dilemas xxx

:rofl: at progesterone junkies fili xxx

off to chemist x


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news mrskg :) :) it doesn't matter if he doesn't believe it, just that he gave it you :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Here is the photo album I'm buying and I'm starting it off with the scan pics! :cloud9: I know it's expensive but I don't care because it's for Me-mo, It took me ages to find the right one! https://www.ohsocherished.co.uk/product/789/255/large_landscape_cute_booties_album


----------



## heart tree

Chatty day today!

Melfy, I missed your post last night. Glad the spotting has stopped. Sounds like it was an irritated cervix. Monday is less than a week away. I hope it goes by quickly for you. Don&#8217;t worry about not having MS. I didn&#8217;t have any until 6 weeks and even then it was so intermittent that I constantly worried. It&#8217;s less common to have MS so early in a pregnancy, contrary to popular belief. It usually comes and goes in early pregnancy and it takes a while to kick in. 

Bumpy, enjoy shopping. It can get overwhelming how much you need to get, but it&#8217;s also so much fun.

MrsM, I&#8217;m sure your little one is just fine in there. Just keep reminding yourself that symptoms aren&#8217;t always constant. Thanks for the BF advice. 

Debzie, sorry you are having a wobble today. It&#8217;s so hard reaching these days and not knowing what&#8217;s going on in there. As I said to Melfy, Monday is less than a week away. Hang in there. Thanks for the BF advice as well. Oh and excess saliva was a symptom for me. It was disgusting, but a symptom nonetheless.

Hope, :hugs: I&#8217;m sorry you are having brown spotting. It&#8217;s so scary. I wish they could see you earlier! I&#8217;m glad they pushed the scan up to Thursday at least. 2 more days. 

Mrskg, OMG! Girl you are super fertile! That&#8217;s awesome you got progesterone! Welcome back again!

Tracie, your girl is getting bigger. Teeth and all!

Ducky, I stalked your journal yesterday, so I got the update from deafgal. The good news trumps the not so good news by miles and miles. That little one is doing great so far! We&#8217;ll be holding your hand through the next scan too. Now you just need to find ways to distract yourself until then. I&#8217;m guessing that won&#8217;t be too hard with twins!

Charmer, the nausea could be from the progesterone. It could also be an hcg surge. Either way, it&#8217;s a good thing!

Sara I hope you are having a great scan! Can&#8217;t wait for the update.

Jen I hope you get another 4D. As they get bigger, it&#8217;s harder to capture their faces. Get it soon if you do.

Kat, he&#8217;s applying to too many jobs in SoCal. Make him apply to more in Northern Cal!!!

Fili I love the photo album! It&#8217;s so precious.

Happy milestone week Abi, Pink and Hopeful. Hopeful, you have 2 Honeydews in there! 

AFM, still sick. It&#8217;s moved to my chest so now I&#8217;m coughing. I&#8217;m so mad that Tim gave this to me. Luckily, I was able to sleep through the night without coughing. But I feel like crap this morning. I&#8217;m totally stuffed up, coughing and sneezing. Coughing hurts my belly and I feel like I&#8217;m going to push the baby out. Good thing I got reassurance about my cervix yesterday. Otherwise I&#8217;d be a nervous wreck.


----------



## jenny25

I know Amanda I was bumped that my scan date has been changed but I will ask my consultant on Monday if the growth scans are done in 3d if they ain't I will book it for next week xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi girls, swamped with work and it's so stressful i'm thinking about taking 1/2 day off. 

mrskg - congrats! i was on progesterone too but also prednisone and lovenox and acupuncture twice and then one a week, i think it all helped (and baby asp, prenatals/vites, etc)


melfy - glad the spotting stopped!

tracie - yay for izzy tooth! 

jenny - good news about the scan! 3d scans are so awesome

fili - glad you are doing well

kat - were the neighbors finally quiet?

duckie - awesome news and thanks for updating us!

gotta read back more later...

honeydew week!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful take a day off Hun xxx it's more important you get rest. Honeydew!!!!!! Happy 33 weeks WOWSERS!!

Heart sorry you're still poorly :hugs::hugs: :hugs: I'm glad you don't have the extra torture of worrying about your cervix too though!


----------



## filipenko32

This is how I feel today https://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/sleep/yawn.gif


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies :hi:!! I'm joining you too as I got my BFP yesterday. I'm a bit anxious (just a bit) as what may happen this time but hopeful as well. 
By the way, is the lack of progesterone the reason why the bean may not develop fast enough in the first weeks?


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :D Just got all caught up. I'll try to comment on what I remember. Forgive the pregnancy brain if I forget anyone!

Congrats to the Tuesday milestone ladies!

Welcome Fitzy. Gratz on your BFP!

Heart- Sorry you're not feeling better :hugs: Glad your scan went so well though :thumbup:

Ducky- So glad your scan went well also! :D

MrsKg- :happydance: Welcome back! 

Sara- Hope your scan goes well! Will be stalking for your update.

Afm, I was at hospital all day with my friend here yesterday. Her hubby was in the field and she asked me to go to her appointment with her since I've been through it before. Her scan confirmed what we expected. The sac hadn't grown at all and looked misshaped :/ The Dr. gave her options and I told her I would do D & C. She was supposed to be over 10 weeks. She went with that and has surgery tomorrow. Her hubby should be able to get off for it. Dr. sent her up to pre-op and we waited 5 hours!!! I didn't mind and expected it since it's an Army hospital, but I kept having to walk around cause my ass was going numb! 

Also, I'm stressed to the MAX about this transition bullshit. My hubby got discharge orders yesterday that say his last active duty day is June 14th. WTF? So I'm giving 30 day notice to rental co. tonight, but then he tells me we lose our medical effective his last day. I'm devestated. We're going to be here until July 13th and I have to give up my appts on June 18 and my anatomy scan on July 3???? :( I literally cried lastnight when he told me that. I was so upset I just went to sleep around 7pm. I don't understand why the fuck they would give him his orders 3 days before his last active duty day and expect us to be here another month. Oh, and we won't be getting paid BAH (rent money) so I don't even know how we'll make do next month because rental co. still wants July rent on 1st and will only give us part back if others move in before end of month. Aghhhh! I'm sorry for the rant ladies but I feel OVER-FUCKING-WHELMED!


----------



## heart tree

Madrid welcome and congratz! You were on the RMC thread, weren't you? Sorry, I don't go there much anymore. I've tried to make myself graduate from that thread.

Low progesterone could definitely be a cause of your bean not developing properly. Not having the proper amount of progesterone is almost always going to cause a loss. Have you had your levels checked? If not, I would encourage you to immediately. It's a simple fix and many of us have benefited from it. I didn't have a progesterone deficiency, but still took progesterone in the first trimester and I believe it was one of the things that helped this baby survive. 

I love seeing the newbies from the RMC thread! I hope you are here for 9 months!


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome and congrats madrid! 

Happy milestone day Abi and pink!

Fili- LOVE the baby book, I keep forgetting I need one! Going to have to just put everything in a box for awhile I think? 

Tuckie- how stressful but hoping you can try and relax a little. It will work out in the end, just take one thing at a time :hugs: you would think the army would take care of u until u get it worked out.


----------



## tuckie27

It's been screwing up when I try to use "thanks" button lately so sorry to those of you I can't thank. Hopeful, I tried to thank you too. Idk if it worked. I've been trying to get some answers, but I'm getting the run around. All they told me so far is there was a program to extend Tricare for 180 days but you have to pay and it's expensive. The lady said "Honestly, it's not worth it for the amount of money they want" I honestly don't know what to do. I won't be home to CA until 22 weeks and right now I'm 16 1/2...that's too long to go without seeing a Dr. :/


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I'm so sorry you're going through such a difficult time right now. Honestly, I can't imagine how stressful it must be for you. Many :hugs:

Madrid- Congratulations on your BFP. It's great to see you here!!! Wishing you a healthy, happy 9 months with us!

Afm- Just got back from an AWESOME scan! Baby is measuring 16+4, so a full week ahead! Good strong heartbeat, good amniotic fluid, no clots! Doctor said everything looks great. The potty shot still looks all girl :cloud9:

The only down side is that I didn't get a good picture.

Heart- My next scan is 28/6. I hope you start feeling better soon. It sucks being sick!


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Tuckie! I can't believe they are pulling this on you. Don't they know you're pregnant? This is awful. Is it possible to pay for Tricare for one month? Did they tell you how much it would be? I wonder if it would be cheaper to pay for Tricare for one month rather than pay out of pocket for your anatomy scan. Can you call a clinic to find out how much an anatomy scan would cost if you privately pay? Often if you are private pay you get a slight discount. I really don't think you need much more between now and 22 weeks if you can get your anatomy scan at 20 weeks. The only reason I was going more often was because of the cervix issue. Are there any family members that could give you guys a loan for rent and your anatomy scan? You could write up a contract with terms of repayment. I guess the other option would be credit cards. 

This is extremely stressful. Losing insurance isn't a good thing, especially when you are pregnant. The only other thing I could think is to go to Planned Parenthood or another free clinic. I don't know if they do anatomy scans though. I hope this gets figured out with some ease. You don't need additional stress. xoxo


----------



## heart tree

Yay Sara, that's great news! One week ahead...wow! If I were you I'd keep your ticker the same for now. They have a tendency to go back to their original dates. I'm so happy for you! I wish you had a good picture. I want to see the potty shot! I'll update the front page with your next scan.


----------



## Abi 2012

well its been a while since i posted been busy with my sick child and work ect... but thought i'd pop on tonight and write a quick message... 

Amos been thinking of u hun glad all went well and ur holding up :) 

everyone else hope ur all well and ur bubbas are cooking nicely :)

well im 12 weeks today :D wow im so happy never thought i would see this day... but while its a happy day for me a close family friend went for a scan today at 9 weeks ... there was no heartbeat im devistated for her.. wish there was something i could do or say to take that pain away for her :(


----------



## tuckie27

Ladies- Thanks for your posts. I am devestated. I've just been crying off and on today :(

Heart- They didn't mention anything where I could pay for a month and I don't know how I'd pay private with him losing his pay and us being stuck here for a month without pay and having rent and all our utilities to pay for still :/ This really sucks. I know they made the 14th his last day so they won't have to pay him on the 1st for the 15th-30th. That's why they "fast-tracked" his discharge, it's all about money and them getting him out as quick as they can so they don't have to pay him. I left a message for a lady in treasury, but I doubt it'll go anywhere. He just texted me that we have to turn in our ID cards on Thursday too. That really makes it impossible for me to keep my appts because I can't get even check in at the clinic for appts without that card. It also means I can't go to sick call or hospital if anything goes wrong...I don't even think I can get on post period without a pass now :( Hubby says they take them so people don't get to keep using the PX and comissary and getting other active duty "perks"...I just want my appts!!!


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations to Mrskg and madrid!! Yay!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow sara measuring a week ahead, glad everything was ok. :thumbup:

Tuckie :hugs: you just dont need that extra stress.

Heart i hope you start to feel better soon. :hugs:

Happy 12 weeks abi! 

MrsM im starting to feel a bit non pregnant too, have got my appetite back the last few days, as the couple of weeks before that id been really fussy and not fancied much. I hope everything is ok....... Havent found the heartbeat since sunday either! :nope:


----------



## puppycat

Madrid :wave: awesome to see you hun :)


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tuckie & lexi xxx

happy milestone days xxx

heart hope you feel better soon xxx

great news on scan sara xxx

abi happy 12wks sorry to hear about your friend xxx

:wave: madrid xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie I'm so sorry you are going through this stress. I wish there was something I could say to help, but we are here whenever you need to vent. I really hope you get something organised and can keep your appointments. It seems preposterous that they only give him 3 days notice. Also I'm really sorry about your friend. At least she has you to help her through. 
Madrid, wow! Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months! I'm so happy for you. 
And Sara, fantastic scan, a full week ahead! That's awesome news!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I would call your local Planned Parenthood to see if they have any suggestions for a low fee/free clinic that can do the 20 week scan. I don't think they do them, but surely they would know of any resources that are available to you in Texas.

https://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-center/findCenter.asp?s=TX&p=0&o=1&c=0


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I'm sorry tuckie, Im aware of how important insurance is in the US and all those changes too! All I can offer is a massive hug and I really hope and pray you get sorted soon. Just stick together and try to work out a plan, don't descend into arguments and blame, that's easily done in this situ I think, that's the best advice I can offer xxx :hug:


----------



## sara1

Lexi, Mismig, Just a little reassurance... Your Hcg levels peak around week 10 and then begin to drop. It's perfectly normal to notice some of your symptoms abating... don't worry, you'll get new ones. I felt somewhat better during weeks 11 and 12 and then had my worst morning sickness between weeks 13 and 14. I Know it's very very hard, but try not to read to much into it.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara where's your scan post, i cant see it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Sara. I often think I am having no symptoms in the mornings if I don't get the dizziness but I feel crap in the afternoon and that is still happening. I have been feeling rubbish since lunchtime. 3 more sleeps till my scan.


----------



## sara1

Mrskg, I'm thrilled your Dr gave you the progesterone... who cares if he doesn't believe in it! There are more than enough testimonials right here!


----------



## sara1

Fili- Thanks for asking sweetie! I updated on the previous page. Everything went beautifully.


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Feel better soon... This was quite the bug. It's good you can rest easy about your cervix. 
I really want to move to SoCal, so that is our first focus. Getting a tech job in NoCal is much easier though.

Mrskg,
That is great news. I truly believe it worked for me. Even if your progesterone tests normal at first (mine was 11something and 13something all on it's own very early on), doesn't mean the body sustains it... Mine did not. It's not a cure all, but it sure can help.
I would just tell DH the truth.

Hopeful,
I slept with earplugs and didn't hear much, but DH was tossing and turning. I'm not upset about it because he is just anxious about getting a new job in SoCal, so that we can move.

Madrid,
Congrats Hon!!!
I don't know why your bean didn't develop, but progesterone is necessary. 

Tuckie,
I'm so sorry for your friend. Thank goodness she has you for support and inspiration to try again.

Big hugs to you Hon. I can't believe the shitty situation you are in. I am shocked that they can just pull your medical like that and expect you to pay for another 30 days rent. If you can, try to rush in to see your Dr for a final scan and check before Thursday. Oh Hon, I am so sorry. This sucks and you are preggars.

Sara,
Great news on your scan!!! I am so happy for you. Wow, big baby!
Yay, team pink. I hope I can join you.

I remember some bleeding stopped. That is great news! 3X, your bleeding sounds super light if it's not even coming out of you. Sending you all light.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sara brilliant news!!! Yay!! :yipee::yipee: xxx :cloud9: 

Anyone super emotional around 9 weeks or whenever. I found myself crying this afternoon for nothing. This is how I feel now :cry: ! And just super lethargic and zoned out.
My sickness is extremely mild now :shrug:


----------



## tuckie27

Well, I just got off the phone with the Tricare for the SouthWest region. They pretty mcuh said all I can do is the 180 day extension for lots of money. I asked if I could do 30 days or something instead of paying for the whole 180 days and she said no. They gave me no other options. I called Dr. L's assistant and told her I'm probably going to have to cancel my appts and I started crying on the phone. I feel like a moron crying like this all fucking day, but I am just so upset about this. I guess my next route will be Planned Parenthood type places like Heart said to try and at least get an antomy scan.


----------



## sara1

I cry all the time Fili- Yesterday I got emotional and started to cry when Nadal won the French open :saywhat:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh good I'm glad I'm not the only one haha! *crying* 

Tuckie will that enable you to have your scans now?


----------



## tuckie27

Well, scratch Planned Parenthood off the list...closest one is 214 miles away in New Mexico :/ I am looking for other low cost clinics near here on google, but so far all I'm finding are teen clinics or places where they just give you pregnancy tests and paps and abortions :/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara, Fili, I hate to tell you once you become a mum that never goes. I have been known to cry at adverts. The Volkswagen one has me welling up at the moment. My friend who's daughter is 3 months older than mine was saying today that she will start school next September and the thought of that had me crying. Even though my own child won't start until a full year later.


----------



## filipenko32

:cry: ^^


----------



## heart tree

Ugh, Tuckie. I can't believe this! You could apply for Medicaid, but I don't know how long it would take to process the application. It's worth a shot given the lack of other resources. 

What about asking for a loan? Is that completely out of the question? How much is 180 days of Tricare? Is it something you could transfer to CA? I know my Veteran clients in CA use Tricare, so I'm pretty sure you could use it once you moved here too. You'll need to be insured somehow. Would it be at all worth it to pay for the 180 days with a credit card or a family loan just to make sure you are covered here and then when you are in CA? 

Here's the good news...you know you have a healthy baby in there. You aren't at the beginning of your pregnancy. You are in the 2nd tri and so far there has been no cause for concern. If the 20 week scan picked up something, would you opt for an amnio? Would you ethically terminate a pregnancy? If you answer no to both of those, then the 20 week scan is really for your own mental health, not for any other reason. I know being PARL means we want more monitoring. But in reality, most women don't get the amount of monitoring we do. And the fact that this pregnancy has been so normal, makes me think it will continue to be normal. I know you want the appointments, but you don't actually need them as far as I can tell.

All that being said, if there is any way to get some appointments, I would definitely do it. I'm so sorry hon. This is incredibly stressful.


----------



## heart tree

I cry at everything. Always have, always will! I honestly can't imagine it getting any worse. In fact, since I've been pregnant, my husband and I have both remarked at how much less I cry now. Don't get me wrong, I still cry. But it seems to be less. Weird.


----------



## fitzy79

Oh God...I am soooo frustrated..just lost a mammoth post!!

This thread has flown today and won't have time to catch up nut will peruse tomorrow I hope. Big congrats to MrsKG:hugs:

Just wondered how many of you on here used/are using clexane/lovenox?

I had a mildly postive anticardiolipin ans test in St Marys last January and Mr Rai wanted it repeated 6 weeks later but I got pregnant(took the clexane, m/c at 5 wks) Had to wait 6 weeks post m/c to get retested by which time was pregnant again and again lost the baby very early. So, I finally got my retest within the timeframe of non-pregnancy three weeks ago here in Ireland and it came back normal. 

My consultant here reckons I should take it anyway as a precaution and I have taken my first shot tonight. I suppose I just worry that if it's not necessary am I doing more harm than good as does thinning the blood cause blood flow to pelvic region to be altered?? 

Just wanted some opinions/advice from anyone who may have experience of same?? Thanks girls:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Fitzy I haven't taken it, but I know some other ladies have, including Hopeful. She didn't have a medical reason to take it, but took it anyway and she's 33 weeks pregnant with twins now!

Hopeful, and anyone else in the 3rd tri, I have a question about extra folic acid. I was looking online for Class A drugs I could take for my cold (apparently there aren't any. Even Tylenol is a Class B drug). Anyway, there was a list of a bunch of meds and vitamins. It said that folic acid is a class A drug in the 1st and 2nd tri and a Class C drug in the 3rd tri! WTF? So I did a little more research and there are some theories that link asthma and autism to extra folic acid in the 3rd trimester. I've been taking 5mgs this entire pregnancy. Now I'm terrified. I was taking it because I was MTHFR hetero as a precaution. I'm thinking about cutting out all the extra folic acid now. I'll still get it from my prenatal and food, but I don't know that I want to take anything additional. Has anyone else heard of this? Just when you think you are doing something right! Damn!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I would take that as gospel just yet. I'm asking my consultant next week about when to stop all these meds. I'm sure pip carried on with folic acid to third tri. Don't worry Hun xxx


----------



## puppycat

I had clexane a few times for PE scares and HG admissions, my baby's all fine :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Evening ladies! Soooo pleased you are joining us again mrs kg and Madrid welcome back!!!
Also really pleased to see a bunch of ladies getting closer and closer to that all important 12 week mark! So exciting!

Hugs tuckie and hope you are feeling better heart and Jen

I also think it was the progesterone that has made my little boy stick. I had tests and they came out fine but I think my progesterone only gets low when I'm actually pregnant. This is my first pregnancy on it and the only one with no spotting. All the others I had spotting from the word go which developed to bleeding. I would encourage everyone to take it if they can!!

Oh and congrats on a fab scan Sara!! One week ahead she is having a growth spurt!!! I'm so jealous that everyone is getting so many scans! I had lots early on but won't get any more now I have had my 20 week one :0(


----------



## Mrskg

thanks bumpy loving these positive progesterone stories x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies :flower:

I asked about the progesterone because I can see most of you used it at the beginning of your pregnancies. My last pregnancy as I had scans from very early on I noticed it was never measuring up to my dates. I was one week behind until the hb stopped completely. I may try to get an appointment with my gp tomorrow to see if she wants to cooperate with me. My appt at the UCL isn't happening until next Friday so it may be too late to wait 10 days.

Can you buy it online? Any good places?


----------



## KatM

Fili,
I'm NOT usually super emotional, but have been this entire pregnancy. DH and I ALWAYS know I am pregnant when a few days past conception I start crying for NO reason. I just start weeping. Now, little things get me upset and then I start crying.

Tuckie,
This is all so shitty. Heart gave good advice with the fact that your pregnancy is going great, and if you would NOT terminate or get an amnio, then you are just not able to determine the sex. I understand, of course, that you want health care and your scans =(. I won't test or get an amnio or terminate, but I still want my 16 week and 20 week scan.
Can your family help you two out with the 180 day extension cost? I can't believe this is the way the military is handling this honorable discharge. Seems awful.

Madrid,
You can buy over the counter progesterone cream, but I don't know how good it actually is. Some people sware by it. I would not rely on this solely, but if you have no choice it might be better than nothing. Natural, health food stores sell it. Maybe, just take way more than it recommends, so that some of it can actually absorb. It's so hard to self-diagnose. 

I think you can buy prescription pills from Canada on-line, but I have never done it.

New Ladies worried about Progesterone,
I feel like it has completely helped me AND I have documented low progesterone. It won't help if this isn't an issue for you, but I don't think it can hurt. It's not a miracle, but it is a "can't hurt, might help". For us with low progesterone, it is a miracle. Lots of luck and sticky thoughts your way.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Kat! I'm definitely getting the appt with my gp tomorrow to try to get it. If she refuses then I'll buy the cream instead.


----------



## Mrskg

good luck madrid i really hope you get it as easy as i did its def got to be worth a try xxx


----------



## Embo78

Madrid, my consultant prescribed me progesterone without even checking if I had low progesterone.
He said that if I didn't need it, it wouldn't harm the pregnancy in any way.

I'm not sure whether you can buy it online. Have you asked your gp about a prescription? You could print off some information about the PROMISE trials and show him/her. If you go in fully equipt with all the information I find you get more help from gp's.
It's important they know that progesterone won't harm the pregnancy.
Failing that you could ask him to actually check your progesterone and then you'd know either way. Some people have to fight for even this though. It's frightening how little some of our GP's actually know about recurrent pregnancy loss.


----------



## tuckie27

Hi ladies. Thanks for all the support and sorry about all the selfish posts. I had a lot of crying today and then I calmed down and then my mom called and she could hear in my voice I wasn't doing well and as soon as she said "What's wrong honey?" I started crying all over again! Moms have a way of doing that it seems. Lady from treasury still hasn't called me back, she's my last hope. I'm just trying to calm the f*ck down now. Dr. L's assistant called me back and said treasury might be able to help and I told her I already left a message earlier today and haven't heard back yet. She also reminded me I was supposed to get my 2nd tri bloods done on Monday after my appt too. God, I feel like I'm missing out on so much now. 

Heart, I don't think I could terminate a pregnancy. That would be a terrible position to be in, but I just don't think I could do it, so I know what you mean about the anatomy scan being for my mental health...but I don't feel very mentally healthy right now!!! I'll look in to the exact costs for the 180 day extension, but the lady told me it was "very expensive" and "not worth it", especially since my hubby is an E-3, we don't make a ton of money to begin with. I know our families could loan us money and we would ask if we had to, but we'll avoid that as long as we can. One good thing is that he was able to sell back his unused leave days, but it could be months before they pay us for those. As for the extra folic acid, why were you taking extra anyways? Did your Dr. recommend it? I would think that it would be most important early on because of the brain development, but perhaps you don't need more than whats in the prenatals at this point. I would talk to your Dr. first though. As for your cold, I try not to take anything that isn't necessary since I'm PARL-anoid, but sometimes you gotta pop a Tylenol! I take Nexium for heartburn which is Class B, but I am uncomofortable all day without it. I try to balance the risks with the amount of discomfort I'd be in otherwise. Nexium has made the day-to-day bearable for me and I can't take Tums like most people because of my kidney stone problems, so don't feel too bad if you gotta take something once in awhile. I think I've taken 3 Tylenol this whole pregnancy and those were all for headaches. 

Madrid- Welcome and congrats on your BFP! I know you can get progesterone creams here in certain stores and some B&B ladies have used those. I personally wouldn't buy prescription meds online. I've read stories of people buying meds online in the US and having bad outcomes because they weren't getting the same FDA certified stuff Dr's give us. Just be careful!


----------



## Madrid98

tuckie I don't like buying online, that's exactly why I ask you all for any tips. Thanks. You've had an stressful day; I hope it gets sorted very soon :hugs:

embo the PROMISE trial is something I can find in google? I'll read about it and tell her. I remember telling her about baby aspirin before and she was adamant I shouldn't take it until my consultant prescribes it. I guess we just have to wait and see. I'll call tomorrow at 8am and hopefully I'll get my appointment early too.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- Thanks hun. I can't believe it either. I keep thinking that too- that this was an involuntary separation and an honorable discharge and this is how they're handling it?!? I do want my scans so badly. Even though I know I wouldn't do amnio or terminate, I still think 7 weeks+ without seeing on my LO is going to kill me :( 

Porgesterone gals- I was on 100mg (low dose) suppositories for the first 13 weeks and I can't say for certain that made the difference with this pregnancy, but this is the furthest I've gotten so far. I didn't have low progesterone when tested. I was just put on as a precaution...probably why I was given a low dosage. 

Fili- I am right there with you with the weeping and not just today because I'm upset either! I always got emotional the week before my period when I'd PMS and OH always knew when it was coming lol Now, it's like PMS emotions but they can strike at any time throughout the month! Haha, poor OH!


----------



## Embo78

Yes hun. You can look into it yourself and print off the info for your doc. I don't know whether you saw my earlier post but this is how my grandma was diagnosed with fibromyalgia.
Her gp kept telling her she just had regular arthritis but she knew there was something else going on so she did her own research, printed it off, doc took a look and tested her for it and yes, she did end up having it!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the progesterone Madrid, I hope your doctors are more understanding than mine. I have actually got low progesterone and they still wouldn't prescribe it, well knackers to them. Thanks to these great girls I've been taking it anyway. I can't say for certain whether it's helped, or whether the aspirin has, or whether it's down to luck. I didn't take any of this stuff with my first pregnancy which bore my healthy daughter. But it's certainly made me feel a lot better, as if I am doing what I can to give this pregnancy a fighting chance.


----------



## Embo78

We should start a little progesterone club and all put in what we have left over!! I gave all mine to my best friend on here who had a few early losses and she's got to 8 weeks. Further than she got with her losses so who knows if the progesterone can be thanked for that little bean too.


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - I am so sorry that you have had all this stress. I wish I had something to offer you to make it better. I didn't have any scans between 12 1/2 weeks until my anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I know it felt like forever, but if you could wait until you were in CA to get a scan how far along would you be?

Heart - I think that there is always some study somewhere telling us something we are doing is bad for our babies. I have not taken my prenatals faithfully since the first trimester. I know I should be but I am just not the best at remembering. I am sure that we'll always doubt our actions but I believe that all we can do its try our best. Sorry that's another something for you to worry about. 

Madrid - welcome! Wishing you well for this pregnancy. My progesterone results were always normal, but when I have been pregnant they were low. My doc said that the tests they do when you are not pregnant are not always reliable because your body reacts in certain ways when you are producing pregnancy hormones. I was never diagnosed with progesterone deficiency but I took it all through my first trimester and this little bean has stuck. I would say if they would prescribe it soon you should take it. My doc had me take it from 3 or 4 days after I ovulated. I hope that your doc is supportive, my regular OBGYN was not proactive to prescribe it but then we worked with a fertility clinic and the doctor there was very on the ball. She was also the one who prescribed dexymethason (a low dose steroid) for the first tri. I had excess cortisol which I believe was the issue for me, all my losses were around 6 weeks. 
Wishing you all the best x


----------



## Madrid98

I got the info from the web and the number to call them if you're interested in taking part so I'll call them tomorrow too.
We'll see how I can get there. I'm taking the aspirin too even though I'm not sure it helps or not.

Thanks all for your help.

Embo I have a friend who have been diagnosed with fibromyalgia in spain many years ago. It took her 5 years for her gp to accept that was her issue. Even with the spanish doctors tests she never accepted.


----------



## Embo78

It's a good idea to try different doctors Madrid. Try different gps within your practise. If you have no joy you could try the docs attached to your Epu and failing that I'd find out who the recurrent miscarriage consultant is and ring his secretary. You just never know, it only takes one sympathetic doc to listen and prescribe.


----------



## Embo78

It was a terrible time because she was in so much pain and really was struggling with life. She actually thought she was going to die at one point so thank god she took matters into her own hands because she is managing quite well at the moment on a new medication and a very low dose of steroids :)
It's terrible when you feel your doctor isn't listening to you :/


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, PARL-anoid :rofl: that's a keeper! We're all PARL-anoid!

I was diagnosed with hetero MTHFR a while ago which can mean your body doesn't absorb folic acid properly, so my doctor put me on a high dose after my 2nd loss as a precaution. But I switched doctors. My new doc knows about the extra folic acid but hasn't said anything about it. I think I'm just going to cut back. I know I get a ton from food and my prenatal. I don't think in these last 7 weeks I need any more than that. 

I'm still trying not to take anything for the cold. I'm doing a saline nasal rinse and am icing my swollen sinuses. The only way I'll take anything is if this thing prevents me from sleeping. So far, I've had no problem sleeping through the night. I can deal with it during the day. And I know this is only temporary. I just want it to go away already!


----------



## tuckie27

Croy- The last time I saw baby I was 14+5. I will be 22 weeks when we make the move to CA, but I don't know if I can get an appt right away. That must have been so stressful for you to wait that long until your anatomy scan!

Heart- That makes sense you were on extra if your last doc was concerned you wouldn't absorb as well. I think you're right though; these last 7 weeks you should be fine between a healthy diet and prenatals too. Glad you liked PARL-anoid :haha:

Madrid- I hope your doc gives you progesterone tomorrow! It's good for peace of mind too :) Yes, today has been super stressful for me. I swear I'm not usually this much drama! You joined us on a highly emotional day for me :p


----------



## hopeful23456

Fitzy - like heart said, I took lovenox for no real reason other than I wanted to try everything that had worked for anyone to keep the pregnancy going. Thru first tri. My clinic has had a lot of success putting girls on lovenox, prednisone and baby asp to help early rpl. 

Sara- congrats on a good scan!!!!!

Heart- Ive asked my ob/re a few times and she said stay on folic acid, I think I've read it's good to stay on stuff when breastfeeding too?

Holy moly- I have 29 days before cs.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Hopeful. You need a new ticker that has a countdown to the birth. 29 days?!? That's crazy!!!

Got my Ubbi diaper pail today. Love it.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah!! Glad u like it! It's so stylish. I looked for a countdown ticker but couldn't find one that made sense it was countdown to babies birth? I looked for one like pips.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I got all free and clear, love it! Washed all my baby stuff, was 7 loads I think? In a big front load washer! 
I love that the second hand clothes had no tags, the stuff from the store had so many tags it was like they were set to survive a tornado and still be folded nice. 

Trying to organize it all next.


----------



## heart tree

I just found out I can't wash cloth diapers in All Free and Clear. I'm so bummed! I need to get a separate detergent for them. I'll probably still wash all the clothes with All though. 

Are you feeling prepared yet? What else do you need to do?


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! I am up with preggo insomnia again! I am working for hubs at 6am writing website pages :sleep: (still not helping me get back to sleep though!) I am meeting up with my old college friend here today for afternoon tea - look at this menu https://www.foxcountryinn.co.uk/PDFs/menus/2012/fox_country_inn_afternoon_tea_menu.pdf mmmmmmm :munch: making me hungry already. I will not be drinking the champagne though so I'm going to have to tell her I'm pregnant - she likes to get merry and for everyone else around her to too! :drunk: She used to send me text messages of success stories of friends she knew who had had mc's so she knows what has happened to me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have a great day Fil. Hopeful 29 days, wow! I was wondering yesterday when you were going to meet your babies I knew it wasn't far away. I'm so super excited for you!!
More horrible d&c based dreams last night. Yuck.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, not been on in a while. Hope you are well.

Congratulations to MrsKg and Madrid, Im so happy for you. Great news that you got progetserone MrsK and Madrid I really hope you can get it too. As others have said I swear the progesterone has worked wonders for me too.

Sara, Im glad the scan went well and baby is obviously growing well and strong measuring ahead.

Tuckie, sorry to read how much stress your going through, I hope things start getting easier. Times like this Im glad where we are we have an NHS healthcare system and also free scans and treatment. Noone should have to worry about getting healthcare.
As heart has said at least your far into this pregnancy now past the danger stage. Over here in normal circumstances people dont get an anatamony scan until 20 weeks anyway so if your a couple past that its not the worst thing. Your pregnancy seems to be going well and the baby appears healthy and strong at any previous scans.

Hopeful, cant believe your twins will be here in 29 days! That is not long at all.

AFM, I still cant believe Im nearly 16 weeks. I still cant believe that this is real. I would love to be buying things but decided not to even consider it until Im past 24 weeks. I always have my double womb at the back of my mind causing worry that something will go wrong.
I start getting my cervical length checks done at 18,20,22 weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Well it's 1:30am and I've been in the hospital for a few hours. At 9pm I started having pretty regular contractions, about 10 minutes apart. After 2 hours I called L&D and they made me come in. They hooked me up to a machine and apparently I was having them even more frequently, like every 2-3 minutes. I can't feel them though. They did a bunch of tests and all look fine. They screwed up the FFN test somehow so I won't have the result of that one. I'm pissed about that. Then the doc did a manual cervix check. Holy shit that hurt! He had to push hard and super far up inside me to feel it. It's closed thank god. But now they are making me wait another 2 hours and are then going to do a second one. The silver lining is that my cold seems to have gone away. So at least I'm not a snotty mess through all of this. I'm just exhausted. Tim is here with me. We'll be here until at least 3am. Blah.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amanda I freaked out when I saw you had posted at this time of day. I knew something must be up. I hope you get home soon and all is well. How horrible and scary for you. Thinking of you all.xx


----------



## Mrskg

Big :hugs: heart x hope everything goes well and contractions stop x


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG heart i hope you are ok and home safe and sound very soon. at least you are in the best possible place and it sounds like they are taking care of you. thinking of you sweet lady

happy 32 weeks Embo and justwaiting

happy 3rd tri and AMAZING milestone Jenny

x


----------



## daviess3

Oh my god Amanda how you doing? I hope everything's ok chick? X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thinking of you Heart, I hope the contractions ease up and its just a false alarm. This little lady sure is causing you stress. Your in the best place anyway to be monitored x


----------



## daviess3

Happy milestone day ladies Jen welcome to 3rd tri! X


----------



## heart tree

I'm delirious with exhaustion. I just had a massive meltdown. I can't even feel these damn contractions, but the fact that I'm having so many scares me. I really don't want another manual cervix check. It's the same thing they do when you are in labor and they are checking to see how dilated you are. If I can't handle this, how am I going to push a baby out? Reality is sinking in. 

We keep hearing babies! It's really cool. Lots of little ones being born all around us. 

I'll keep you posted when I know more. Hopefully after the next exam in 30 minutes they'll let me go home.


----------



## cazi77

Oh no heart hope the contractions stop and you get home soon xx


----------



## daviess3

Heart it's probably exhaustion that's making your fears worse, I feel the same! It's never pleasant having internal things etc! An it's do hard not to think about it! Keepin everything crossed they can let u go home soon an pleased tims with u. X


----------



## pink80

Heart I hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Heart- This sounds so scary. I'm glad that you went in right away and that you've got Tim with you. I think it's totally logical to have a meltdown in a situation like this, and certainly the exhaustion is playing a huge role. It sounds like they are monitoring you carefully, which is very reassuring. I'm so sorry about the cervix check... sounds horrendous. Please keep us posted, we'll all be worried. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

4:30am and am finally going home. Exhausted. Still having mild contractions but more like an irritable uterus than anything major. Given all the other tests, they felt confident I wasn't in labor. OMG, that cervix check hurt again so bad. Now I'm spotting. Lovely. I'm totally crampy now too. What a night. So glad to be going home. I don't want to go back there again until I'm 38 weeks or beyond.


----------



## sara1

Poor Heart- What a nightmare... I'm so pleased to hear that you're not in pre-term labour! Get tons of rest. many :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm so pleased you are going home. Get plenty of rest and PLEASE try not to worry about how much the cervix check hurt, or anything like that. When you are in labour it's actually not that bad because everything is opening up anyway. 
I'm really pleased to hear you are not in premature labour. 
No more scares please, Tiny Tree.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo, Just waiting happy 32 weeks and happy third tri Jen!


----------



## jenny25

Oh Amanda I just seen this you poor soul what a frightening experience , I went through the same with aarron around the same gestation an they said it was cause I was unwell and stressed and was told to take it easy then when the time came the stubborn little fit wouldn't come out lol try too stay calm as possible if you can I'd advise you too take maternity leave early if possible. Xxx


----------



## jenny25

Ps thank you for the mentions for my milestone today in celebration me and hubby dtd hahaha the awkward thing is the fact my belly is there and he has a little pot belly which makes it difficult hahaha xxx


----------



## Mrskg

glad you're home heart x take it easy let tim spoil you xxx

happy milestone days xxx


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Amanda, I'm sorry you had such a scare! I'm so glad you're okay, though. Try to take it easy and rest. Keep that tiny tree in there a little longer! 

I was sitting in bed last night and moved weird, and got this horrible shooting pain up the lower right side. It went down to an achy pain, and I went to bed. Then I woke up at 4 to pee and had some blood. Then I woke up again at 7 and had blood again. I just called my dr. and I'm waiting for him to call back, but is it possible to have made something detach? 

And why does this have to be such a huge roller coaster? I get good news one day, then this kind of thing happens only two days later!?! It's so stressful!


----------



## hopeful23456

Embo, Just waiting happy 32 weeks and happy third tri Jen too! (thanks Mrsm ;)

Heart! Omg! So glad u r ok. They must have done a non stress test? Round doppler thing on baby for heartrate and another for you to check contractions and it records on a paper? I'm having the test twice a week now. Will they monitor it more?


Ouch for internal cervix check! I've had one a month or so ago and it hurt then. I get them weekly starting this or next week! Yyyeaaaaooouch...

How r u today? Hope u got some sleep.


----------



## sara1

Happy 32 weeks Embo and Emilie!
Congratulations on 3rd tri Jen- Such a wonderful milestone!!

Filtzy- I wanted to get back to your question yesterday but I got caught up. I'm on quite a bit of Clexane because I have MTHFR (c677t Homo), I take 3 shots a day and will continue till 24 weeks then go down to 2 shots until 36 weeks and then 1. I also take low dose aspirin. I really can't see that there'd be any harm in the clexane for you, especially since you have had a positive test for clotting antibodies in the past. I can't say for sure that it has been the deciding factor in my success with this pregnancy so far (I was on steroids in 1st tri and am still on progesterone), but I know my OB recommended it to me even BEFORE I was tested by the hematologist, after my second loss, because he has had alot of success with it. Hope you find a formula that works for you!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Amanda - glad everything is okay and your cervix is closed!! Had us all worried there for a little bit. As far as the cervix checks, yeah they hurt like a b*tch! When I went into labor with DD and they had to sweep my cervix to help me dialate, I cried like a baby and bleed like hell too and wondered how I was going to push her out but I chose to have an epidural and her actual birth was less painfull than that damn check! Are you going to have any pain medications or are you doing it all natural?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful I can't take the credit for noticing Jen's milestone it was Sara who mentioned it first! 
Think I have Heart's cold, yucky.


----------



## Madrid98

Just a quick updat as I'm on my mobile the b**** Gp didn't want to give me the progesterone at all or a medical certificate to get the first few weeks a bit more relaxed. I called the PROMISE trial people & if my tests have come ok at the UCLH from the mc clinic they'll take me on board. Mixed feelings indeed!!!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: ducky x thinking of you xxx

madrid im devastated for you xx maybe someone on here could send you some think sara has a wee drop to get you started xxx

mrsmig hope your cold doesnt last long xx


----------



## filipenko32

Heart omg I just had a serious panic before even getting to what you posted!! Im SO relieved you're going home and all is ok. Not nice at all and the cervix check sounds horrendous :nope: will Tim be around to look after you for a few days? You've had a it of a shock I really think you need looking after. And a sweet hot drink is always good after a shock :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Madrid, so sorry your GP was as bloody useless as mine. I hope you manage to get hold of some.


----------



## Embo78

I'm so glad you're ok heart :)

Madrid I'm so sorry you had trouble with your gp. Sadly this happens a LOT! Mrskg was so lucky with hers.

Thanks ladies. I can't believe I'm 32 weeks. Baby gaga says that if he were to be born from this gestation, he has a 90% chance of survival :) Still want him in there safe and sound until he's fully cooked though!!


----------



## jenny25

Girls wider if you can help me I had seen someone had put an article on fb about expressing milk prior too baby's birth women who suffer from gd cause of the sugar level apparently of its given too baby's when they are born it helps them with there sugar level do you know where I could find more information on this ? Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

sorry jenny cant help x im guessing this is silly to ask but have you googled lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hopeful I can't take the credit for noticing Jen's milestone it was Sara who mentioned it first!
> Think I have Heart's cold, yucky.

It wasn't Sara it was Bumpy. Baby brain.


----------



## Mrskg

was it really?????????? lol would have bet money it was sara :rofl:

baby brain def started already my hubby asked why i never got him cheese & onion sanwich spread i said i did went to fridge an its tuna and sweetcorn ... i was shocked :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

lol mrsmig i def have baby brain i thought that mess was for me :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Mrs K :haha: has anybody else apart from baby brain suffered from extreme clumsiness? I swear random objects keep appearing in front of me and I keep walking into doors. I've always been a bit of an oaf but I'm turning into Frank Spencer.


----------



## filipenko32

Me mrs migg but it's because sometimes I feel a bit out of it and dizzy.


----------



## filipenko32

Feeling sick again and sore boobs are back, weird how it comes and goes isn't it? Haven't had much cramping this week, well actually not since week 7 really...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's funny Fili I thought today I hadn't had much cramping this week either. Boobs still sore, still feel sick (though not so bad today) but nerves are crumbling. I feel like my belly is empty.


----------



## filipenko32

I posted on your journal Hun but I felt 'empty belly' and no qSymptoms whatsoever at all on the day of my 8 week scan. I am SURE anxiety masks them, I'm sure the mind has a lot to do with everything and aside from that most of my friends I speak to had no symptoms whatsoever :shrug: maybe we look into things more because we're pal. :shrug:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, ladies. I've read nothing, but had to share this awesome blog! This guy reminds me so much of my OB! Warning, you may become addicted. https://laboranddeliverance.blogspot.com/


----------



## sara1

Madrid- I can send you 2 boxes if you like (200mg x15 each). Just pm me your address if you need it. 

MisMig- Pre-scan jitters are hell. Just a few more days. I have a really strong feeling that everything is absolutely fine with your LO.


----------



## filipenko32

Bleughhh feeling really :sick: please don't make me vomit again, that would be 3 times in total. Why aren't these Roids masking it? :shrug: I feel like I'm getting flu again!!


----------



## daviess3

Heart so pleased your ok was so worried about you, I saw a lady today that looks similar to you walking home from school with her lil girl it brought a year to my eye!! Will b us soon but not to soon! Rest up chickadee xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Well, scratch Planned Parenthood off the list...closest one is 214 miles away in New Mexico :/ I am looking for other low cost clinics near here on google, but so far all I'm finding are teen clinics or places where they just give you pregnancy tests and paps and abortions :/

Tuckie, go talk to Health and Human services. Most states process medicaid applications fairly quickly, especially for pregnant women. Since your hubby will be "unemployed" tomorrow you should be able to get help fast. Its worth a visit.


----------



## Hope39

Hi Girls

Just dropping by to say i will be departing this thread for a while, my brown spotting has turned to something more :cry:

I will still lurk and keep an eye still but at the moment I am heading over to the RMC thread again 

Need to decide what to do next, who to see & where to go

Take care everyone and i wish you all the best

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Hope. That's such sad news. I'm so sorry to hear that :-( :cry:
I'll keep following you to see what they do for you next. Big hugs honey.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hope I'm so so sorry :cry: :cry: :-( I will keep following you xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Hope I'm so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

hope im so sorry sweetie, sending massive hugs your way.

heart so glad you are home safe and sound, relax and make sure tim spoils you.

madrid im sorry that you have an Ahole for a doc! i would send you some progeseteone if i had some left sweetie, so glad sara has some she can send you.

xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Sorry you had such a tough night, but so glad everything everything looks fine. Cervical checks never hurt me, not the funnest thing, but not painful. Guess I'm one of the lucky few. 

Hope- :hugs: So sorry, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ladies, I have found a new love! Cherries! I can eat them for breakfast, lunch, dinner, and dessert! Last night I nearly bit my hubby's hand off when he tried to grab some from the bag on my lap! :haha: They aren't cheap here ($4 per pound), but so worth it to me right now! Yum!


----------



## filipenko32

Cherries are yum! I want mash potato and cheese right now even though I'm feeling sick!! :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

Hope I'm really sorry :-( xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Cherries are yum! I want mash potato and cheese right now even though I'm feeling sick!! :shrug:

Yum! Mashed potatoes with cheese and a side of cherries for dessert! :winkwink:


----------



## croydongirl

Hope - I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you today hun x

Heart - Hope you continue on the road to recovery

Mom - Cherries have been on my must have list thins week too...although, I confess that in large quantities they are not the most gentle on my tummy! ha ha! I certainly know when I have overdone it!

afm - Ladies - I am SO EXCITED to let you all know I am FINALLY done with school for the quarter, and done until after this baby is here!! I just submitted my final two assignments a couple of days early! Now I get to just get on with preparing...starting with writing the stack of thank you notes from my shower this weekend but even that is super exciting for me :) I know, I'm a dork!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad school's over croy!! Yay! Well done you!!!

This CANNOT be normal I am feeling sick and yet now I want a lamb dinner with a few peas, carrots, mash potato and cheese. And yet I know if I eat that I will start to feel worse :shrug: but I think I could actually eat it! Not a huge portion but still :shrug: is this normal?!?!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: hope xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you all once again!!! You're great!!

Sara thanks for the offer. I'll take them if you don't mind. I've PM you my address. I'm so grateful hun, you can't imagine how much!

Heart how scary for you! I'm glad to hear all is well now.

Hope I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

mrs did you get yours from the chemist today? how much are you using daily? Have you told your dh? I haven't told mine yet LOL

croy well done finishing school early :thumbup: Plenty of time to get ready for the arrival now.

fili is normal to feel like that. Your body has craving but your stomach doesn't, if it makes sense.

As for my experience today some doctors are just awful. She probably assumes that I'm in the same sort of salary as her. In the Jobcentre? I don't think so!! And when I said I needed time off as my job is a very stressful one and I thought the stress had an influence on my previous pregnancies, she goes and tells me I could take unpaid leave. If I could take unpaid leave I won't have to go to the doctors to beg for a certificate. Arrrgggghhhhh!!!!!

The lady from the PROMISE trial was amazing. So lovely and she helped calm down a bit as I called her straight away after leaving the gp surgery and I was fuming. I have to call UCLH to get the results or better said to find out if I had an all clear and then she'll accept me for the trial straight away. If there are issues she says they can't. I hope there's nothing though.


----------



## filipenko32

Madrid the doctor sounds AWFUL! I mean you've had 3 miscarriages for goodness sake!! What do you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Embo78

Madrid can you see another gp?? I'd be so furious after speaking to a doc like that! I'm getting frustrated just reading your post!!

Mmmmm cherries. My new craving is muller cherry and Greek yoghurt!! Omg it's so lush :)


----------



## Embo78

Whoops double post :/


----------



## lexi374

Hope im sorry hun :hugs:

Heart thinking of you, i hope you are resting up and things have calmed down.:hugs:

Jen yay 3rd tri! :thumbup::happydance:

Happy milestones ladies.:hugs:

Madrid my gp was absolutely useless too, i hope you can get on the trial. :thumbup:

Hopeful not long to go my goodness thats scary, are you all ready? :hugs:

Croy yay for finishing school 1 less thing to worry about! :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

hope - so sorry :hugs: :hugs: i've said this in other posts but my clinic has had alot of success with lovenox, prednisone, progesterone in first tri with unexplained early rpl, even if tests say you don't need it. also baby asp....

mrskg: they make a tuna with corn spread?

fili- you are so having a boy- with all your meat cravings ;) 

croy - schools...out for summer! schools...out for...ever (well, until next semester) is that the lyric? congrats!!!!!!

madrid - that guy sucks! wish you were here in the states, drs here just try more things I think?

i'm not totally ready yet...but will I ever be ready? need to buy more stuff, pack a hospital bag (buy stuff for it) finish organizing clothes. buy more stuff...... and then buy more stuff....;)


----------



## Madrid98

embo I'm seriously considering changing gp's. I'll call her tomorrow and if she comes with the same I'll ask for an appointment on Monday to see another doctor. If the other one doesn't help me I'll move. They made me feel very hopeless today and it isn't fair. 

fili I work at the jobcentre as I said in the other post. I'm a personal adviser there so I'm seeing people non-stop on a roll. It's not just the interviews it's the issues that customers bring with them + attitudes towards the staff sometimes. It isn't an easy task and it's made more difficult by the management we have at the moment. they keep on putting us under so much pressure.

hopeful, believe it or not, the doctor is a woman. Would you ever think I woman will treat another woman this way?


----------



## fitzy79

Hope, I'm so sorry to read your heartbreaking news..think we all know exactly what you're going through right now and it's just a reminder of how little we can take for granted when we suffer from RPL. Be kind to yourself and I really hope you can get regroup and get some answers when you're ready to move on :nope::hugs:

Heart...delighted that you were released from hospital and all seems to be ok..hope little tree sticks it out in there for another few weeks!

Madrid, your GP sounds like a right cow...prescribing progesterone certainly wasn't going to hurt and you'd swear it was her paying your wages if she couldn't even write you a cert. I have to say that I'm blessed with my doc..he's given me anything I ask for but then again he deals specifically with fertility issues and sees so many ladies like us. 

Ducky, hope the bleeding is nothing sinister...such a constant worry and stress though.

Stupid me did an IC about an hour ago..I'm 16dpo. Verrryyy dilute urine as have been drinking a ton of water but did manage to hold for 2 hours. Got quite a nice strong line but only the same as yesterday's FMU one.....go figure..sure there was a marked diff in urine concentration! Now I've managed to stress myself out..am such a fool :dohh:


----------



## croydongirl

Madrid - I am so sorry that your doc is being so unsupportive. I would seriously consider changing. Try to relax and stay calm as much as possible because it is true that stress can affect your little one. 

Hopeful - I have that song totally stuck in my head! ha ha, but yes, its out until at least September, possibly January :) I have to pack a hospital bag too. I need to head to Motherhood Maternity or Target to get some nursing tank tops and bras because I think that is one thing I need to have to feel ready. 

Fili- You are totally normal. I remember those days a lot, feeling so hungry, wanting to eat huge dinners and at the same time feeling so sick to my stomach. Welcome to being this far into a healthy pregnancy :) I am still so happy for you :)


----------



## puppycat

Jenny my neighbour had GD and was told to express before hand. I think she discussed it with her consultant :shrug:


----------



## KatM

Wow, a lot going on this morning.

Heart,
I am so happy to hear that you were released and NOT in labor. Sorry for the horrible scare and the 2 painful procedures. Since not one mom has ever mentioned the cervical check, I am guessing you don't think about it at all while in labor.
Why can't you wash the cloth diapers in the All Free and Clear?

Hopeful,
I am so excited for you. You are almost there.
3am. Blah.[/QUOTE]

Ducky,
Please keep us posted. I hope everything is okay.:hugs:

Fili,
Remember when you were so excited for these symptoms, lol.
I hear it is totally normal to be vomiting and wanting to eat everything in sight. Go for it, but maybe just eat a bit at a time to help you keep it down. I am so sorry you are vomiting. I hated MS enough without ever vomiting. Yuck!

Hope,
I am so sorry Hon.:hugs:
That is just awful. I pray that you get some answers and your rainbow baby very soon.

Croy,
Yay for being done with school!!!

Mom,
I have been eating tons of fruit. I LOVE fruit salad. And guess what? My over month long constipation disappeared. Eat away and tell DH to stay away from your stash!

Madrid,
You should totally change GP's. I am so grateful that I listened to my gut and changed Drs before this pregnancy. My old Dr was going to let me have yet another MC. This Dr put me on progesterone shots as soon as I tested positive (which is when I first saw him). Don't hesitate to find someone that meets your needs. Ask around and find a caring person who caters to RPL. My Dr is Catholic and very focused on helping women have babies. Your Dr wasn't even willing to listen to your wants.

Tuckie,
I hope mom2's advice will help you out. I am still disgusted at the predigament you are in. I hope unemployment can provide a tiny bit of help until DH finds a new position.

AFM,
The bad news is that I am a bit bummed it's my 35th bday on Friday. I don't know why, but I don't like turning 35. I did not feel this way about 34. I think it has something to do with being officially Advanced Maternal Age. My hubby wants to do all these fun things. I think I just want to order in a pizza and play games in the house. Usually I like going to the waterpark on my bday, but I don't want to risk those rides while pregnant.

I am happy to report that I slept for 10 hours!!! I was only woken up once after I took out my earplugs because they are irritating... Then I heard my neighbors wake up and leave their room. I feel so much better. DH slept soundly last night, thank goodness. He has been on the phone all day with recruiters.

I almost broke down and got a doppler, but DH really doesn't want me too. He wants to listen to our Dr and Doula who told him NOT to get me one. Boooo =(. I know he is right or I will be even more neurotic listening several time a day. I have been managing to manage my anxiety very well and want to cont. this.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> Hope - I am so, so sorry. Thinking of you today hun x
> 
> Heart - Hope you continue on the road to recovery
> 
> Mom - Cherries have been on my must have list thins week too...although, I confess that in large quantities they are not the most gentle on my tummy! ha ha! I certainly know when I have overdone it!
> 
> afm - Ladies - I am SO EXCITED to let you all know I am FINALLY done with school for the quarter, and done until after this baby is here!! I just submitted my final two assignments a couple of days early! Now I get to just get on with preparing...starting with writing the stack of thank you notes from my shower this weekend but even that is super exciting for me :) I know, I'm a dork!

Congratulations of finishing the quarter! Must feel so good to have one less thing on your plate! 
My hubby says the same thing about cherries, they mess with his tummy. So I told him for his own good he can't have any more. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Glad school's over croy!! Yay! Well done you!!!
> 
> This CANNOT be normal I am feeling sick and yet now I want a lamb dinner with a few peas, carrots, mash potato and cheese. And yet I know if I eat that I will start to feel worse :shrug: but I think I could actually eat it! Not a huge portion but still :shrug: is this normal?!?!

Definitely normal! That was so me during my nauseous times. Nauseous, yet hungry and having cravings at the same time. That's pregnancy for ya! :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Madrid98 said:


> Thank you all once again!!! You're great!!
> 
> Sara thanks for the offer. I'll take them if you don't mind. I've PM you my address. I'm so grateful hun, you can't imagine how much!
> 
> Heart how scary for you! I'm glad to hear all is well now.
> 
> Hope I'm so sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> mrs did you get yours from the chemist today? how much are you using daily? Have you told your dh? I haven't told mine yet LOL
> 
> croy well done finishing school early :thumbup: Plenty of time to get ready for the arrival now.
> 
> fili is normal to feel like that. Your body has craving but your stomach doesn't, if it makes sense.
> 
> As for my experience today some doctors are just awful. She probably assumes that I'm in the same sort of salary as her. In the Jobcentre? I don't think so!! And when I said I needed time off as my job is a very stressful one and I thought the stress had an influence on my previous pregnancies, she goes and tells me I could take unpaid leave. If I could take unpaid leave I won't have to go to the doctors to beg for a certificate. Arrrgggghhhhh!!!!!
> 
> The lady from the PROMISE trial was amazing. So lovely and she helped calm down a bit as I called her straight away after leaving the gp surgery and I was fuming. I have to call UCLH to get the results or better said to find out if I had an all clear and then she'll accept me for the trial straight away. If there are issues she says they can't. I hope there's nothing though.

Your doctor sounds awful! Can you pick another one?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- So glad you got some sleep! Its probably good not to get a doppler at this point. You know baby is doing well, just keep believing!


----------



## Abi 2012

heart - hope ur being looked after now ur home take it easy sorry u had to have this scary thing happen to you xxx

hope- im so sorry to hear that hun :( hugs coming ur way xx

jen- happy 3rd tri 

happy milestone days to the others 

hope everyones well

thought i would give ya a little update... i have been waiting on a letter from the scan dept at the hospital to arrive i was gettng a little worried as it still hasnt turned up :/ so i rang them and i have my 12 week scan on monday the 18th at 2pm ... bit late notice 5 days but anywhoo i will get to see my baby :) 

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls that makes me feel better, I never really got this symptom before! Not the hunger and the sickness completely together :munch: :sick: :munch: 
Hopeful I gave in and the closest I could get to what I felt like eating in the shop was chilli con carne, I left the rice and just ate all the meat with salad, it was sooooo good. I do just want a lot of meat all the time with tomato ketchup on! I hope I'm having a boy but me and hubs are staying team yellow!! 

Madrid sorry you did mention where you worked I can't keep up! Oh goodness that must be so stressful I can't imagine what you have to put up with. :hugs: mental stress can be a lot worse than physical stress, I think you're right to think about leave. I would re-book a doctor's appointment and say you want a different doctor. I would say that the pregnancy is causing you severe stress / anxiety due to your history and you don't feel as though you can carry out your job properly. I would ask again for progesterone and say it's just as much for your comfort and will help you emotionally. Now while their doc books don't say progesterone def helps stress IS known to be bad news for a pregnancy. Xx

Abi good luck with the scan and happy 12 weeks!!!! Yay!!


----------



## filipenko32

You know what kat I have decided NOT to get a Doppler, Ive decided it would cause me more stress... Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news about the scan Abi. At least it's not long to wait! 
Croy great news that school is over. Now relax and get ready for baby! 
I totally want cherries after reading this thread. I have been eating loads of grapes and they are hitting the spot. I am craving meat as well, my usual love for cheese has vanished, I don't want it. I am still eating loads of bloody disgusting corned beef, I can't get enough of the stuff. God knows why, it's rank. 
Madrid i'm so pleased the Promise trial people were good. I didn't think to ring them but I wish I had. I spoke to two GP's at my surgery, one had never heard of progesterone supplements (wtf?) and another, who is the one who had been running my tests (and also female) told me to go private. Not an option. 
Kat I'm so pleased you got a good nights sleep last night.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg corned beef and pickle sandwiches are on my hit list for tomorrow. I am actually excited about that right now and ive just eaten :dohh: becoming a little obsessed with food...


----------



## sara1

Hope- I'm so very sorry to hear your news. i hope you manage to find some answers and join us again very very soon. Many :hugs:

Congratulations Croy! it must feel wonderful tobe done and be able to focus on the baby. 

Ladies, I think I have a stomach bug or food poisoning. Vomitting and diarrhea. Feel like absolute hell. Just came on suddenly. I felt nauseous during dinner (business dinner at a fancy fish place with Dh's Chinese colleagues) then barely made it through the door before :sick: I know in theory the baby should be fine but I'm a little scared at how violently I puked.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Sara :hugs: poor you!!! It sounds like it was the fish / Chinese or baby is just telling you she didn't like it. Hopefully you've at least got it out of your system now. Don't worry it won't harm the baby. I was worried about that but the girls on here said no.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara when I was pregnant with DD I had diarrhoea every time I ate Chinese. It really disagreed with me. Baby will be fine but I know how worrying it is. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## lexi374

Abi we have our 12 week scans on the same day! Im at 8.35am though :hugs:

Fili and MrsM im the opposite have really gone off meat. Have eaten lots of toast recently though, toast with jam, with peanut butter, with soup... oh and crisps but i always love crisps! :haha:

After 2 days of nothing found the heartbeat 1st go this morning! :cloud9:

Sara hope you feel better soon x


----------



## debzie

Wow ladies I have had loads to catch up on, there is no way I can remember all that. Please forgive me.

First off Hope:hugs::hugs::hugs:so so sorry hun. 

Big fat welcome to Mrskg and Madrid:happydance: (Im on the PAL feb thread if you would like to come and join)

Heart how scary for you hun :hugs:

Sara its not nice being ill, hope you are feeling better too.:hugs:

Croy yeah for finishing school, take some timw for you now.

Abi glad you have your scan appt, countdown now.

To all the progesterone ladies I think we should start a TMI thread lol

Kat glad you got some sleep.:sleep:

Fili loving your cravings problem is you make me hungry.

Hi mrsmigg I reckon your placenta has taken over that will account for the decreased symptoms hun.

Hello to everyone else.

I am doing ok, really tired with heartburn and a sicky feeling. I have a wonderful bloat today too had to undo my work trousers today and put an elastic band on. Other than that I am feeling good. The only time in our lives we feel good at feeling bad lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Lexi that's great news! My scan is on Friday so I'm very close to you and Abi.


----------



## pink80

Hope - I'm so sorry :hugs:

Funny just reading about you wanting mash potato Fili - I have literally just eaten a bowl of mash potato with gravy for my dinner. I've been sick all day and it was the only thing I fancied :wacko:


----------



## lexi374

Ooohhh you are first then, good luck for friday! Is that your official 12 week dating one? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes it is, for some reason they do them in week 11. It's not till 3.30 which is a bummer, wish it was in the morning!


----------



## lexi374

Ah yeah thats a bit crap having to hang around all day. All my scans have been mondays and its been torture through the weekend, i said to dh id wished they were fridays! Lol. Well good luck ill be checking for news. :hugs: x


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - sorry you are sick! it's hard enough to be sick when not pregs

madrid - that dr must have tons of kids and no mcs...she has zero sympathy or is just a bad dr or both...

the meat cravings make me laugh cause i used to like meat and haven't this whole time. red meat anyway...

i have butt hiccups again! (pretty sure its the girl, her head is low and must be ricocheting off placenta and onto intestine?)

abi - glad you got a date for scan! who else has scan that day? was it lexi and mrsm?

kat - i never got a doppler and sometimes i had wished i had one, now when i look back it was ok to not have one. But, when they girls would talk about their dopplers, that's when i REALLY wanted one..;)


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I'm not going to be able to keep up today. I only had 4 hours of sleep. I'm in so much pain from those cervix exams I want to shoot myself. And I'm spotting red blood from them. Walking is incredibly painful. I just left a message for my doctor to find out if this is normal. I'm a wreck.

I wrote the full story in my journal if you want to read it. It's long, so don't feel obligated. I'm very shaken by this experience. Just when I started to feel more confident, I got kicked back down.

Here's the link to my journal entry https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-blooming-after-4-losses-96.html#post18845219


----------



## sara1

hopeful23456 said:


> i have butt hiccups again! (pretty sure its the girl, her head is low and must be ricocheting off placenta and onto intestine?)

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha pink! Sorry if I'm making you all hungry!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww hearty I hate seeing you in pain :cry::cry: please rest, we all love you xxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

I'm starting my children's novel tomorrow, it's going to be set in Victorian London and it's going to be a bit gritty - meant for say 10 and up. Really motivated! I might post the beginning bit on here when I've finished it. I've started the plot map but the ending has 3 possibles and it's got a few twists. Just got to write it now.


----------



## debzie

Aww heart so sorry your in pain. Hugs. 

Fili good luck with the book .


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds fantastic Fil. I'd love to read it.


----------



## puppycat

Fili I wouldn't even know where to start!


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry hope, I really pray that you'll get your rainbow baby soon. Good luck and many :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you.


----------



## Mrskg

madrid ive got 400mg pessary to take 1 at night x do you mean does hubby know abour prog or bfp x yes to progesterone told him doc says since we've not been careful ive to start it straight away just incase which then basically answers nope ive not told him an feeling really calm noy having to look at the worry in his eyes just yet xxx

hopeful yeah its tuna mayo an sweetcorn x you don't have that? got hom tuna mayo an cheese today looks yum x

congrats croy xxx

:hugs: sara 

fili an mrsmig you are making me hungry!!!!!!!! x

debzie i'd love to join you over on the feb thread when i feel ready :thumbup: 

:hugs: heart x

sorry my minds went blank now x 

its 10pm here should i do progesterone now or wait till i go to bed xxx


----------



## KatM

Feel better Sara.
What a dreadful experience Heart.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> I'm starting my children's novel tomorrow, it's going to be set in Victorian London and it's going to be a bit gritty - meant for say 10 and up. Really motivated! I might post the beginning bit on here when I've finished it. I've started the plot map but the ending has 3 possibles and it's got a few twists. Just got to write it now.

Sounds great! Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm in hungry-pregnant-lady heaven! Loaded baked potato soup with extra cheese and sour cream, sun dried tomato & basil Wheat Thins with extra sharp cheddar cheese! So good! The only problem is that I'm out of cherries for dessert. :cry:


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- I got so scared when I read your post that you were in the hospital! :( Sooo glad you're home now, but I'm sorry you're in pain. Rest up and get better soon :hugs:

Hope- I'm sorry hun :hugs: I hate seeing girls leave us like this. I hope you'll be back real soon. :hugs:

I know there's more to catch up on, but I am so darn excited I can't remember much :p After hours on the phone today I FINALLY got somewhere. DEERS told me to send my hubby to transition services so he called me and I told him what building to go, etc. and he just left there and told me that according to them his orders show we are eligible for the 180 day extended health care for FREE!!! :happydance: He said that after they confiscate our id cards tomorrow, DEERS should be able to make us 180 day temporary cards for continued transition services!!! :D I can't believe that every place I called basically told me I was screwed. So glad I didn't give up too early!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Got my progesterone results. It increased slightly to 33.8, but not nearly at the 65 it should be. :nope: Doc wants me to stay on twice per week injections, but I told him I just can't do it anymore. I'm in too much pain. I was fine for the first 18 weeks, but now I'm getting knots on top of my knots. They hurt so much that it hurts to sit or lay down. :cry: I can't stand it, so I'm switching to the vaginal caps for now. I may go back to the injections later, but I need a break for now! Docs put me on 80mg caps once per day, that seems awfully low to me, but we check my levels every 2 weeks so we can adjust if needed. 

My hubby has his work review tonight, we're praying for a raise. We don't make enough to make ends meet so a bit more money each month would go far! Pray for me ladies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd wait til you go to bed MrsK and use a liner.


----------



## tuckie27

Happy Milestones! Jenny, happy 3rd tri :)

Madrid- If you can switch Docs, I would. I had a dreadful Dr. with my first loss and I couldn't imagine going through an entire pregnancy with a Dr. I disliked or wasn't meeting my needs. 

Fili- Good luck with the book. Is this your first? 

Ducky- Did your Doc call you back?

Mom2- Your posts are making me hungry! :D

Croy- Congrats on being done! I remember that feeling after every semester of college, like a huge weight was lifted!

Kat- Aging sucks, but I think a lot of the negative connotations have to do with American cultural standards and our obsession with youth. I know it has a whole other set of anxiety for TTC'ers that are aging, but you have a wonderful little rainbow growing inside you AND you look great...not just for your age either- you just look like a hot mama, period! Gratz on 10 hours of sleep!

Sara- Ugh! Stomach bugs are the worst! Feel better hun :hugs:

Abi/Lexi- Good news on upcoming scans! 

Hello to all the other ladies too! MrsM, MrsK, Pink, Bumpy, Puppy, Cazi :wave:


----------



## Mrskg

great new tuckie must be such a relief xxx

thanks mrsmig will head shorly then xxx

:hugs: mom xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- Sorry about progesterone not being higher :/ 33 doesn't sound bad to me though...Is it supposed to get higher and higher the further along we get? I've only read about prog in 1st tri, so I'm not sure about 2nd and 3rd tri levels...


----------



## jenny25

That's great news tuckie I'm so releaved for you that you've managed too get something sorted now you can relax a little yay xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- that is awesome!!!!! So happy for you!

Mom2- glad u can at least get off the shots and take vaginally. Those shots sound painful

Kat- it was not fun turning 35! I feel your pain :hugs: 40 is really gonna suck!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Mom2- Sorry about progesterone not being higher :/ 33 doesn't sound bad to me though...Is it supposed to get higher and higher the further along we get? I've only read about prog in 1st tri, so I'm not sure about 2nd and 3rd tri levels...

https://www.naprotechnology.com/progesterone.htm

Here a great site for progesterone info in 2nd and third tri. Kind of scary, but I'm trying to ignore it. I know we're doing all we can. Bottom line is my placenta isn't functioning properly. :cry: But baby is doing fine, so I'm gonna focus on that.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie, so happy for you! That's great news! :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

Hope: I'm so sorry. We all know how heartbreaking this is:cry:

Mom2: 80 mg does seem kinda low, but who knows, chances are it's gonna be enough. So you can get a little break from the shots. Hang in there:hugs:

Heart: Glad to know you're home safe and sound:thumbup:

Madrid and Mrskg: Congrats on you BFP:happydance:

Here in Quebec it's this very special time of the year when we can actually have local strawberries. So incredibly yummy!!!!! Red, juicy and sweet. Ahhhh love it!

So this morning as I was walking to work, I started to feel a bit queasy, which turned into a ''Hm feel like throwing up'' it only lasted for 20 minutes or so, but I'm hoping this is my MS finally kicking in:happydance: Or maybe it was just all the vitamins I take, but I've never had it so bad before.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just wanted to pop in and say that after some slight pinkish/brownish discarge once earlier today, I seemed to have stopped having tinged CM!!! Yippie, seems like its all either clear or yellow but no more brown thus far...AND this is WITHOUT doing anything special like bedrest, I have just continued on as normal since it started 4 days ago. Also took a frer today and the line is: 
https://i.imgur.com/HCj51.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/R2JKF.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/x2XXu.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/VmdXu.jpg


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sorry they're so big, bnb wouldn't let me upload so I had to go through imagur. DO YOU guys think that today's 16dpo test is as dark as the control line?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
This is a selfish post, but I am SOOOOO LIVID. We got a call from a collection agency today. It turns out that DH's student lones have been delinquent for months!!!

I am livid at my father and mother in law. When my husband's brother passed away in the war, they recieved $700K due to insurance and a settlement. Out of this money, DH's brother TOLD them that he wanted to pay off my hubby's student loans if something ever happened to him. They promised to do so! They spent ALL of the money (it's all gone) and NEVER paid off his loans. I got so upset that I started feeling pain in my stomach and had to stop talking to DH and came here to vent instead. He is talking to his father on the phone right now.

His student loans would completely wipe out ALL of the money we made from the sale of our house. The money that was going to buy a new family car, move us to Cali and give us a good cushion while we settle in and be used towards a down payment on a new home. We can absolutely afford to pay off the student loans (and they are on payment system), but that isnt the point. The point is that they basically STOLE his money. Out of $700K, DH got almos zero dollars!!! What kind of parents are these! I even threatened (to DH only) to not allow them to see our child until we are paid back the money they basically stole. Plus, can you believe they were affecting DH's credit with all their delinquent bills. I HATE them right now!!! I feel like they are trash! Who steals their child's money? We work so hard to save and be smart and have already started thinking about our child's college education fund. They just squandered $700K and have nothing to show for it at all, but a failed business.

DH's parents had a mini-fortune in cash and it's all gone and they took his measly little share. If my sister passed, my parents would have given me the entire amt. They certainly would never have promised me a certain amt and then spent it and hid it from me for many months. My poor DH is soooooooo upset. I seriously HATE them. This is most likely going to drive a huge wedge in the family and they are going to wind up losing their only living son. I told DH to insist they sell their failing business. They can't make ends meet and are constantly selling off their car, gold, etc..... They made a bed and breakfast that is not profitable. They can sell the land. I am so pissed that DH worked so hard to pay our steep mortgage for 2.5 yrs and I worked hard on renovating our home from top to bottom and ALL of the profits will be eaten up by this "new" loan amt we just found out we owe. AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!

PS-Tuckie, I am so happy that you have good news today. I have been thinking about you a lot. I am relieved for you.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I'm sorry hun :hugs: Your in-laws seem irresponsible and that's really screwed up that they didn't respect DH's brother's wishes. I think the worst part is that they didn't even tell him they weren't making the payments as DH thought they were. The good news is that you don't have to pay them off all at once. I still have a lot of student debt unpaid and it's going to be a long time before I get it totally paid off! You can still make your move to SoCal and chip away at the debt along the way. I know this is less than ideal, but it doesn't sound like you can count on the inlaws, since they've squandered it all away like you said. Sorry you're dealing with this stress. I know how you feel! We are freaking out about money and moving right now too :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

3x- Your day 16 looks darker :thumbup: Pretty soon you're going to get banned from any more POASing! :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- nice lines!!

Kat- that is horrible, I feel bad for u and dh! And sorry for the loss of your bro in law too. It will work out, maybe dh is going to get an awesome job in Cali and that will help some?


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies- 

Happy Milestone day!
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

Charmer- Your lines look lovely and dark! Now stop testing! Those things can make you crazy! Have you got an early scan scheduled or will you have betas done?

Heart- Hope you're feeling a little better today!

Tuckie- I'm really overjoyed at your news. I was worried about you! Dealing with financial troubles is never easy, especially combined with transition and pregnancy. Serious kudos to you for persevering and finding out about the free extension. You must be so relieved.

Kat- That whole story is just horrible. Your poor Dh. Losing a brother must be so devastating and then to feel betrayed on top of it all. It's really unbelievable that they never even told him. I hope his parents find some way to make things right. I know you are furious, I certainly would be, but don't rush to cut them off, hopefully they can find a way to make amends and still be part of their son's and their grandchild's life. I know it sounds impossible, but please try to relax a little and lower your stress level. Together you and your dh will find a way to make everything work out. :hugs:

Afm-Finally stopped throwing up last night about 2 am. It was definitely something I ate, but I just feel shattered today, like somebody punched me in the stomach. I'm taking a me day and staying in bed... no errands, not wifely duties, nothing... My cleaning lady is here which means I get to hide in the bed room and come out to a clean house:) Soooooo decadent!


----------



## daviess3

Wow 33 weeks Croy! Happy milestone to everyone else to xx
3 x fab lines rest up now chick xx
Heart hope ur ok. Xx

I was sick at 1am wierd!! Had glass of milk late mayb that did it but didn't get heartburn lol!! Have physio today for pelvis can't wait!! Lol x
Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Heart, I just read about your traumatic experience at the hospital, sounds terrible. So scary aswell the red spotting even though you know its to be expected. I hope it starts to settle down soon along with the cramps.
Glad your home safe and sound anyway x


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

happy milestone day ladies! lots of ladies turn a new week on a thursday! AFM 22 weeks today and woke up to brown spotting :-( scared the hell out of me but we did the deed last night and it might have irrated my cervix, im hoping thats all it is anyway. no pains or anything so hoping it will stop.

charmer - nice lines chick. 

mom2 - glad they are keeping an eye on your progesterone, sounds like you are in good hands

heart - hope you are feeling better and taking it easy

tuckie - so pleased you got some good news at last you deserve it!

kat - that sucks, thinking of you honey and hope you manage to sort things out.

sara glad you are feeling better.

hi davies, pups, embo, madrid, fili, pink, croy, cazi, mrsm, just, kellie, mrskg, never and everyone else. have a great day xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bumpy, I feel as though time is going quite quick now. Your at 22 weeks already! I cant believe Im now 16!
That brown spotting sucks, its always a worry but turns out to be nothing. Ive had it several times now but it always eases up within hours. Im sure it will be your cervix thats been irritated.


----------



## debzie

Ladies I will apologise in advance need a selfish post. Having a major wobble. I turn 6 weeks tomorrow. ( my previous losses have been 5-6 weeks bar one twin) I have staryed having really bad cramps this morning, bachache too. No spotting. Just really feel like something is wrong. Hope im wrong. Arghhh monday needs to hurry up.


----------



## sara1

Debzie- Hang in there dear! It know it's a really scary time for you, but your scan is almost here and the cramping and backache is normal. Weeks 5 and 6 were the most crampy for me, things eased off afterwards. Also you may be more attuned to the cramps now since historically this has been a tough week for you and your scan is approaching. That you are not spotting at all is a really good sign. This is going to be a tough weekend for you, but you'll make it! Sending you many :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Kat I'm sorry Hun that does not sound good at all :hugs: I don't really have any advice but massive hugs xxx

Bumps don't worry Hun, I'm sure it's nothing and just from :sex: it'll be old blood anyway it will be ok xx :hugs: 

Debzie, I know just how you feel, 6 - 7 weeks is my cut off time too, it's a nightmare. You just have to hang in there till Monday when you're going to get the best news of your life. I had zero symptoms before my first scan by the way, only cramping on the train there. Backache is normal it's your ligaments stretching. Xx:hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

just been to toilet andd the brown spotting has now turned to brown blood. not heavy but definiately more than spotting. its still dark brown though, no hint of red.

just phoned my midwife and she wants me to go into the hospital this afternoon to be checked. she said its probably just my cervix irrated but we need to make sure i dont have another problem. feeling a bit anxious now, will update you later on girls

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no bumps, I'm sure you're going to be ok but definitely best to get checked out if the bleeding is heavier, sounds like you've got a good midwife there. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Fingers crossed bumpy it turns out to be nothing but def best to get it check out. Let us know how you get on xx

Debzie hang in there i'm sure monday cannot come quick enough!


----------



## sara1

Bumpy- That it's brown is a good sign. I'm glad you're going to get checked out though. Try to stay calm. Many :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks ladies, off to hospital about 2 just waiting for oh to get home from work. will update you later, fx its nothing.
thanks for your kind words and thoughts
x


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: debzie & bumpy xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Debzie, I know how worrying early pregnancy is. Those cramps that you describe are normal. I kept feeling as if my period were about to start , its just growing and stretching. I find I cant win though. I worried if the cramps got quite intense and then again I worried when I got no cramps as I felt as though nothing wa growing anymore. You'll start to find it quite reassuring that something is still growing and stretching in there.

Bumpy :hugs:, its best to get it checked out but Im sure all will be fine. When I say Ive had brown spotting mines was way heavier than spotting and all was ok. Also my sister during pregnancy had heavy red bleeding with clots at 22 weeks and still all was fine. They just couldnt fathom out where it was coming from. Try not to panic too much. Will be checking later to see how you get on x


----------



## duckytwins

:cry:


----------



## Mrskg

Just remember ducky x big :hugs: to you all today on you you angelversary x sleep well baby tess :cry:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat - sorry for all the trouble honey!

Bumps - Keep us updated, hopefully it's nothing.

Thanks everyone who said my tests look great!

Debzie - I know nothing I say will take that fear away, so just remember that you are not alone and that this is your rainbow baby!

Ducky - big hugs to you.

AFM - DD woke me up at 5 am so went grocery shopping, which caused me to cramp but it did that when I was preggo with DD to. BUT BEST OF ALL still no spotting!! All clear and yellow still which is freaking awesome! That with darkening tests kinda show me that blood isn't always bad. I am going to wait until my test line is darker than the control line before I step away from the tests and since DH surprised me with 2 more frers yesterday I am going to try not to test again until tomorrow!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies, thanks for all the support! We just took over the payment for the loan (that DH thought was paid off over 2yrs ago, before we were even married. I did NOT even know about this loan.)

Mom2,
Hon, I am guessing you have tried this, but just to make sure....DH firmly massages the injection point for about 20 min after injection. I then sit on a heating pad (my massage chair with the butt massage mode on). This has greatly helped. Before, after shots it would be hard to walk on the side I got injected with and very painful to walk up stairs for days afterwards.
Otherwise, it seems most of the girls are on suppositories and do great.
I didnt know that 33 was low at all at this time. 

Sara,
I am sorry you were so sick, but happy to hear that you are feeling way better... well at least NOT vomitting. Hopefully you can now rest.
Definitely stay in bed all day long. 
I won't rush to cut them off. I know better, but I certainly want a lot of space now. The positive side is that DH had some guilt about moving to SoCal and far away from them. He no longer does.

Debzie,
As you have heard, cramping and backaches can be very normal in early pregnancy as long as there is no blood.
Sending you lots of light.

Bumpy,
:hugs:
Please keep us updated and sending you lots of light.

3X,
That is great news Hon. Maybe it was IB. What a relief. Your tests are as dark as the control line.


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy Milestone day!
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

(thanks Sara) and glad you arent puking anymore!!! 

:hugs: bumpy but i'm sure it's just your cervix...

:hugs: duckietwins - are you ok?

:hugs: debzie - 5-6 weeks was my scary time too, cramps are normal (pulling like feelings too). the worrying is so stressful though.

i have a growth scan at 1:40 central (along with non stress test, biophysical profile and dr appt). can't wait to see how big these babies are! 

hope everyone is well, it's dark here and a little stormy, supposed to get bad storms tonight too
dog was freaking but vet gave us xanax to give her (very low dose) and it worked last time. hate to give it to her but she gets so scared and that isn't good either...


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan hopeful... any chance of photos?

Puppy xanax :haha: Poor thing. There really is nothing more adorably pathetic than a dog hiding from a big bad storm.


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm fine girls thanks for all your love.

Brown bleeding had stopped by the time I got to the hospital and I had a lovely internal (!) doc couldn't see any bleeding or where it was coming from she said my cervix was tightly closed which was a relief and I don't have a low lying placenta which is good. Midwife also checked babies heartbeat and said it was perfect.

Cramping quite a bit now and feel sore from the internal but gonna rest up for the rest of the day.

Xx


----------



## duckytwins

hopeful, today was supposed to be Tess's due date. I wanted her to be here so badly. I should be holding my baby girl right now :cry: :sadangel:


----------



## bumpyplease

Ducky hugs sweetie what a tough day for you. Thinking of u xx


----------



## sara1

Ducky- This must be a very tough anniversary for you. Many many :hugs:

Bumpy- I'm relieved to hear everything is ok with you and your LO Resting us sounds like a very good idea.!


----------



## petitpas

Hi ladies :hi: I hope you are all well :kiss:

If anyone is interested in seeing J (used to be ducky) I've put a picture in my journal...


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy - so glad that everything looks good for you!

Debzie - My losses were all around 6 weeks too, I know just how scary those cramps are. I had cramping 6-8 weeks with this pregnancy, kept thinking the worst but it truly was just little guy snuggling in. I hope that you can find some peace while you wait for Monday. For me with my m/c's when cramping started it got stronger and stronger once it started and then I would start bleeding pretty soon after. With this pregnancy, the cramps were uncomfortable but they didn't really get worse, they just came and went through the day. I hope that can give you some hope.

Sara- So sorry that you have been sick, I hope that you can rest up today and feel totally better soon. Wishing that when I go out of my room my house will be magically cleaned...but that is wishful thinking, because if I don't do it no one does. I need a cleaning lady!

Heart - Hope you are feeling better today. Please check in an let us know how you are feeling when you have a chance. Hugs to you today xx

Davies- 33 weeks!!! Oh my goodness, how did that happen???? 

Happy milestone day to the rest of you ladies also! So exciting to see that fruit changing :)

Kat- Glad that you have been able to take a deep breath and find a solution for the loans. What an unwanted surprise. So sorry, I would be really frustrated too. Did his parents offer any kind of explanation? When I read it I wondered if they had just been naive about starting their business and planned to have profit to pay off the loans but then that didn't happen. Not that that is a good excuse for not letting you know what was happening sooner,but I wonder if they just kept hoping that things would get better so they could pay it.

afm - Baby boy iss still transverse. Bum on one side of y belly button and head on the other. It actually getthing really uncomfortable to have him stretching that way, I wish he would just turn himself around. I am trying to get my head around c-section possibilities rather than natural delivery. I know he still has time to turn but it gets less and less likely so i just want to have my head ready in case we have to have surgery. Hubs and I had our fourth (of seven) birth and childcare class last night and the homework was to work on a birth plan so we will be doing that this weekend. I am looking forward to getting it on paper just in case bubs decides to come early. Now i am done with school it feels very frivolous to think ahead to my day and all the fun things i can do. 
Today I am making cinnamon rhubarb muffins for my moms-to-be- group tonight, organizing baby clothes into sizes and washing the smallest ones ready for baby, work on my pregnancy scrapbook (online), to name a few! So looking forward to the day :)


----------



## croydongirl

Pet -J is ADORABLE!!! Thanks for posting :) Hope all is well with you all.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- So sorry you are going through all this loan business. They just turned your financial situation upside down didn't they? Are the companies willing to settle on his student loans? Sometimes you can get them paid off at a fraction of the cost. 
I haven't tried a heating pad, I think I will though. These knots are killing me!

Bumpy- So sorry you had such a scare, but glad everything is fine. Get some rest girl. 

Charmer- Your lines are looking great. So nice of your hubby to get you some FRERs, 10,000 hubby points for him. Do you have a scan booked or an OB appointment?

Ducky- :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Ducky - I am so sorry. Sending you hubs and hope today x


----------



## sara1

First serious pregnancy craving... Peach cobbler... fresh local peaches. Yum! I just made some and ate almost half. I guess my stomach has fully recovered!

Croy- I'm sending 'turn baby turn' vibes your way!


----------



## hopeful23456

Duckie- so, so sorry. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

We had quite a night last night. My good friend's hubby was trying to get a job for the village where my hubby works. My hubby pushed for him as much as could, but on the last day my hubby told her hubby that whoever goes and talks to the board members would be the one who walks away with the job. Well, not only did he not listen but he took the attitude that what my hubby told him to do was wrong! :saywhat: Well, his competition did exactly what my hubby said to do and he got the job. So her hubby stuck his nose in the air and didn't get the job, but the other guy that listened got it. He should have listened. I'm really trying not to be offended at their attitude about it. They keep saying things like talking to the board members is manipulative and "just not done". I just want to scream, "You think my hubby told you do something manipulative??? He was trying to get you a job! You didn't listen, so no job for you! Ha!" (insert evil laugh here) :haha:

But, we also had some great news! My hubby got a raise! :happydance: 10%, exactly what I had been praying for! :cloud9: Praise God! Oh, AND in september there is certification class coming up that if he takes he'll get another 15% raise!!! :wohoo: That means by the time the baby comes he'll be making 25% more! :yipee: 
The only thing is that he needs to get his GED before he can take the class. But he's been wanting to do that anyway. This is great motivation!


----------



## hopeful23456

Tell hubby congrats mom2!!!! How is ur boy doing with his arm?

Croy- I LOVE rhubarb!!!! Warm rhubarb sauce on ice cream, strawbery rhubarb pie, rhubarb crisp. Let me count the ways ;) used to eat it raw with sugar! Then, I moved to the city.... Really miss the farm. 

Welcome to honeydews Croy and Davies!

Bumpy- glad u r ok! R u going to stop bd? I havent since before pregs... Not that I like not doing it..
Sleepgasms... Lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- YUM! Fresh peaches sound great!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Gavin is doing just great. He doesn't seem to mind having two broken arms at all. But its pretty hard on the rest of us and his casts are really beginning to smell! Our village swimming pool just opened so he's bummed about not being to go with his brothers, but he should get his casts off next week if all is well. 
We do get some pretty crazy looks from people out in the community, guess its not everyday you see a 3 year old with casts up to his armpits!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm going to go marvel at the size of a banana before I eat one. :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Croy, sorry your bump is uncomfortable :hugs:
As for the c-section, mine was really beautiful (I always cry when I look at the pictures). We had music playing, my arms were not strapped down and I had J on me for skin to skin as soon as he had been weighed. They also lowered the screen so we could see him being born (didn't see the surgery scene of course, just him being lifted up).
Maybe you can have a chat with your hospital to find out about the options in case it comes to it?


----------



## croydongirl

Pet - Thanks for the encouragement. I think that stories like yours are what makes me feel ok about the possibility. I need to make sure that we have similar options to what you experienced because that wouldn't seem like a sacrifice at all. 

If that's what we end up with, I will be asking you for tips about post surgery recovery. That's more what I am concerned about. How will I sit up at night to feed the baby if I have a big wound needing to stay still?


----------



## KatM

Peti,
Will you post a pic here please? I went to your journal and on the last page it was still showing me posts from November, 2011. 

Mom2,
I will look into seeing if we can get the loan amt brought down if we pay it in full. That might just be what we need to do. I guess it is luck that we sold the house. Now, we will have to finance the family car. I am hoping to convince DH to sell his expensive sports car that we make heft monthly payments on.

The truth is that I have the major bulk of all our money because I sold my condo in SoCal at the high of the market, BUT that money is to be used solely for the purchase of a home and for baby's college fund. I won't let DH have access to it nor has he wanted any. He calls it MY money. I manage ALL of our expenses and ALL of our money... I am just so much more frugal and careful.

My Dr made it clear that you are to use a heating pad twice on the day of injection for at least 20 min along with massage several times a day. I know how you feel Hon. They hurt. And it just gets worse over time. Are you happy with the suppositories? I am afraid to make any changes. Try the heat and have DH rub the shit out of the injection points. The oil gets balled up in your muscles and needs the heat to help spread it, so says my doula.

Conrgats on DH's massive raise!!! 25% is huge and just in time with the baby on the way. Too bad for his arrogant friend. It's good that your 3yr old has such a good attitude, though I can understand why he is drawing stares while walking around looking like a mummy. How much longer? Can you febreeze the cast, lol.... or use essential oils to bring down the stink.... or even straight on deoderant.

Bumpy,
I am relieved that everything is okay. 

Sara,
Ummm YUMMMMMM.... I wish you were here to bake for me, lol. Usually I love baking, but I have become so lazy. Just what your tummy needed. Sounds sooooo good.

Croy,
I hope he turns. Sorry you are in discomfort. You are almost there girl!!!

Ducky,
:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Hes gorgeous pip :cloud9:


----------



## petitpas

Croy, my recovery has been super easy. The first night they left the catheter in, which was great. I couldn't get up but I drank so so much and never had to go to the loo :haha:
They took the catheter out the next morning and I was allowed to get up. I took the pain killers they offered me (paracetamol, ibuprofen and for the first 48 hours oromorph when I wanted it) and that meant I could move around nicely. I could even pick things up off the floor (totally an achievement after having a big belly in the way before).
Within 48 hours of the op I was showered and on my way home having looked after J that second night all by myself.
You really only get to lie still for a few hours after the operation, maybe until the next morning. They like you up and about pretty quickly to prevent dvts.
The only thing I found difficult was getting out of the bed (though not much more difficult than a preggo lady finds it - just different) and it hurt if I was lying on my side and tried to lift my baby or twist to look around.
Paracetamol worked really well with wound soreness.
All in all, I think the recovery was surprisingly easy. You have to rest and try not to overdo it but it isn't as crippling as you probably imagine it to be. At least for me it wasn't.

Good luck, still hoping you won't need the section and get your perfect birth :thumbup:


----------



## petitpas

Kat, it sounds like you ended up in my ttc journal. I'm currently at the end of my pregnancy journal. Need to start a new parenting one, really :blush: I liked ny pregnancy journal so much, I am really going to miss it...


----------



## filipenko32

Pip how long do you have to wait to try again after a c section!? That's the ONLY thing that worries me as I want to try again for number 2 say three months later (there's only 12 months between me and my sister and we were always close) and obviously bfps don't equal baby for me so we don't want to wait much.


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps so glad everything is ok :hugs: hope you get lots of rest :hugs: 
Kat my hubs manages all the bills money etc I am useless, completely useless! A few weeks back we both revealed what we were thinking, you know for fun? Hubs was thinking about which new mortgage company to go with to give us a better deal for eventually renting this flat out and me? I was thinking about this baby grow I'd seen which is red and parodies the coke ad by the slogan 'drink milk'. We laughed because apart from me being obsessed with babies, I was thinking of spending money and hubs was saving it :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 that's great news yay!!!


----------



## puppycat

I think they say minimum of a year between sections Fili :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Bumpy - glad everything is okay!!!

I kinda freaked out right now, when I woke up from my nap and got DD up, I noticed I had some pretty severe pain on my right side from my hip to my rib cage and it literally hurt to breath for like 10 minutes!It felt like a really bad pulled muscle! It went away but I don't know if it was maybe the way I was sleeping or if I pulled something when I sat up if that's what etopic feels like?? Anyone able to put my mind at rest??


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I was planning on contacting Mr S to ask his opinion on how soon we can try again and whether we need to go for the steroids again or what.
We would like two close together and so far I haven't been put off parenthood yet :D
I'm having another c-section next time round.
Sorry, I don't mean to tout surgery as the 'best' way to birth a baby. In my case my consultant decided it was the safest option and it worked out very well for us. She's the one who suggested that any subsequent births would best also be by c-section.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pups and pip, I will ask every doc I know and take an average. :haha: I've just been reading some threads where 3 months was ok! I think I will do the exact same protocol pip, after all you know it works! I like the idea of a c section for lots of reasons one being it's a quick (safer?) exit for baby? 

3x pains in the side can be COMPLETELY normal but the only and safest way to know for sure is to go for a scan and get hcg blood draws. It's most likely not ectopic but do get checked out :hugs:

Edit sorry 3 x completely misread your post - I am feeling very out of and sick lol! Think that's so normal, everything is affected like hips and rip cage. Don't worry.


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- u r lucky to make money on the house! We lost 60k on ours 2 years ago, our first house ... Lost everything we paid off in it. Sold it for what was left on the loan. It was horrible. Didn't short sale, just lost all we paid...


----------



## pink80

I think the year relates to how long you should have between surgeries ie you can try again 3 months after birth as then it'll be 12 months by the time you have the next section (if you fall straight away)

My cousin is pregnant again (18 weeks) and her baby (11 months) was born by c-section, they haven't mentioned anything to her about a problem and the only issue she's having is the irritation to her scar from her stomach/uterus expanding again

Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Sitting at dr office, had tests, baby girl 3 lb 11 oz and baby boy 4 lb 2 oz. cervix was 1.2-1.5 and looked closed and good. Heart- u have a rockstar cervix!! ;)

Pip- when can u have sex after c section?

3x - pain is normal but I would do betas just to make u feel better


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's brill hopeful!!! :cloud9: I reckon :sex: would be easier after a c section but maybe painful in other ways because of the healing wound. Xx

Thanks pink that's great to know! Xx


----------



## KatM

Peti,
Oops! 
OMG he is sooooooooooo cute. I could just eat his cute, little face. You must be beyond overjoyed. I am so happy for you!!!!

Hopeful,
That is true. DH bought the home before I even met him. I wasnt sure how much it was worth and we did get more than we thought we would. A lot of people lost so much a few yrs back.


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies! Been sick again tonight! Not sure if it's something I ate! My friend had same as me though! I had garlic for first time yesterday an it was one thing that repulsed me early on! I also had lamb in a rich sauce an I very rarely eat lamb of meat so maybe that! Who knows! But only managed toast! Oh an pineapples in jelly just now! How is everyone? 

Pip I can't see ur pic of j where is it?? I want to look?? How's no sleep are you sleeping when he does? X

Ducky thinking of you xx

Heart u ok? Xx

Kat soz about in laws!! Not nice x

Sara my craving is nectarines yum!! Peaches to but prefer nectarine skin! X

Hopeful we have scan pic today?? X

Pups saw ur post on fb finally pre preg weight congrats xx

Croy yay schools out well done xx

Bumpy rest up mrs take it easy xx

An anyone I overlooked apologies xx


----------



## daviess3

3 x ur tests look fab an we all had those sort of pains an panicked etc but mainly they were normal stretching, I personally never had eptopic but isnt that accompanied by a dark bleed? X

Hopeful lovely big bubba for twins yay xx


----------



## tuckie27

:growlmad: Well, I just read and wrote everybody for over 30 minutes and 
lost the whole damn thing!!! :growlmad:


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, if you bought another house you won't have 'lost' money as that house will have been reduced, too :hugs:

To be honest, I'm not sure about the bd question. I seem to remember someone mentioning six weeks? Did you know that you bleed just as much after a section as after a vaginal delivery?
For me, I bled a week, then nothing for a week, then a gush followed light bleeding the third week.


----------



## heart tree

Hey girls. I'm still reading everything. Just low energy and not responding. 

Hopeful, that's awesome news about your babes. Your boy is almost as big as my girl and you have another baby in there too. I can't imagine what that must feel like. Though you probably can't imagine what it feels like to have one in there.

Charmer, I never felt my ectopic. I had no clue I was pregnant. I had a lot of pain near my remaining fallopian tube with this pregnancy and was convinced it was another ectopic. But it wasn't. Most women I know don't feel their ectopics. Usually when you feel them, it's because they have ruptured. But believe me, you'd know if it ruptured.

Tuckie, awesome news about the insurance. I'm so glad you can breathe easy.

Pip, Ducky is gorgeous. :cloud9:

Kat, that's awful about the money and the in-laws. Sadly, money is one of the main things that can tear a family apart. I see it with my clients all the time. It's terrible. 

Jes, thinking about you. This is a very tough day for you. :hugs:

Hope, so sorry sweetie. I saw you post on the RMC thread. It sounds like you have a plan moving forward.

Sara, I'm glad your sickness didn't linger. It sucks being sick and pregnant.

Damn, I know I read more, but I can't remember. I can't wait to be a Honeydew with Hopeful, Croy and Davies tomorrow. 

I'm still spotting, but it's completely brown and I'm convinced it's from my cervix. I'm still crampy, but better than yesterday. I got 10 hours of sleep, but I'm still really tired. Baby seems completely happy, moving around as always. Just trying to take it easy. Tim is home today and is taking care of me. He's being amazing. xoxo


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I am coping better with the sleeplessness than I thought I would. Once I am up I am ok. 
I am also really lucky to have my parents help out. They live just a few doors away and my mum comes by every morning to babysit J and feed him a bottle of milk I express the previous afternoon. That allows me an extra nap most days. Or a shower. Sometimes I even wash my hair :D


----------



## tuckie27

I'll comment again on what I remember. I'm too pissed to re-read through all those pages, but I'll try my best! 

Happy milestone day ladies!

Sara- Glad you're feeling better. You made me crave cottage cheese and peaches!

Heart- I hope you're feeling better too :hugs:

Croy- You're so productive, you make me feel like a sloth! :haha: I understand your worry, but put faith in the medical preofessionals and know they'll do whatever is best for you and LO when that time comes. Sorry you're uncomfortable though :/

Debzi- 5-6 weeks was my crampiest. Try not to worry too much :hugs:

Ducky- I am so very sorry hun. What a tough day :cry:

Bumpy- Glad everything was okay! 

Hopeful- Glad your appt went well. You are getting sooo close! :cloud9:

Mom2- Yay for DH's raise! That's gotta be nice with a baby on the way :D

Kat- I wondered the same thing as Croy, did his parents offer any explanation?

Davies- Sorry you're sick :/ Seems like a lot of girls here are having bad luck with that lately.

Afm,
Today is hubby's last official day in the Army. Waiting for him to text me back and hoping he got the temporary id cards for the extended health care!!! My friend had her D&C yesterday and it went well and she's at home resting with killer meds :thumbup: I am making homemade black bean and corn enchiladas tonight (one of hubby's favorite dishes I make) so I'll start prepping for that soon. I can't get enough mexican food lately. Last week, I bought salsa so hot it made my tongue burn for hours lol


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- Glad to hear your hubby is taking such good care of you.

Pet- Your little boy is adorable!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks guys for the reasurance...my doc is refusing to do betas, she said I've had normal ones before and still miscarried so they think an ultrasound would be a better indication for me. It hasn't happened since so I am just hoping beyond hope that it was a cramp from the way I slept. I did some googling and no-one really reported that type pain with etopic, all I know is I don't want that to ever happen again, I mean I seriously couldn't breath and was doubled over in pain! But is was on my side so I guess that's better than my uterus lol!


----------



## 3xscharmer

AWWWW PET, such a cutie patootie!!


----------



## KatM

Heart,
It's good to hear that you got 10hours of sleep, even though you still feel tired. It's great to hear that your DD is active as usual. Tim sounds like a great hubby. 
Yes, money can tear families apart. I don't want this for DH and am going to try hard to keep my damn mouth shut about this from today on. I vented for hours yesterday and even called his parents trash. Not nice. He is in enough pain at this betrayal (remember we "caught" them because of the collector phone call) and doesn't need me spewing out my hateful words about his parents.


Tuckie,
Wow, you are dedicated girlie to rewrite so much. Please let us know if the extension goes through as planned. I am soooo hoping it does. I am sorry that DH lost his position. When are you two planning on moving back to NoCal? How are you planning on moving? U-haul? Pod movers?
I think we are going to rent a big SUV/van and put a U-haul trailor on it. We will have to liquidate a lot. I looked into those Pods and they have mixed reviews. U-Haul has horrible reviews for the safety of their fleet and that makes me concerned.

Croy and Tuckie,
From what I understand, his father went to pay the loan over 4 years ago, and just could not get himself to pay off all that money at once (even though he paid off ALL of his and his wife's debt at once)... So he put the money to the side to be used on payments and then my MIL and FIL wound up going through all the money that was put to the side AFTER telling DH that his loan was taken care of. This is why I did not even know about this debt upon marriage, since DH was told it was taken care of and all the loan info was sent to his parents to do the payoff. So basically, they mislead DH and then spent all his money left to him by his dear brother, and then tried to hide it from us when they were defaulting for months.:growlmad:

I took care of putting the loan back into our care and consolodating the loans into varying interest rate amts. We are going to pay off the $21K bill at 6.8% interest in whole, and leave the other loans (at 2.6 and 0% interest) to pay off in payments. There goes my new Prius money =(. Well, we are still getting a new Prius (we need a family car and gas in Cali is high), so there goes my moving to LA cushion for the much higher cost of living.

Peti,
In the States, we widely go by the 6 week after C-section rule for BD (though people cheat). Thanks for letting us know your recovery so we know what to expect if we have a C-section. I plan on going natural, but you never know with these things. I honestly don't care as long as the baby is born alive and healthy. You give me sooooo much hope=).


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: I'll keep this short & sweet as I'm on my phone& just too tired tonight. 

I had my daughter by c- section. At the time they advised me to wait at least a year. The only reason, because the scar in the uterus needs to be properly cured or super closed (iykwim). If you have another child too soon & with the enlarging of the uterus the sacr could get open & that's a very high risk for both mother & baby. I personally know a woman who suffered this & lost the baby in the late part of the pregnancy. 
Also if you want to have the next baby by v- delivery the risks are greater because of what I mentioned about the scar. 
My son was born v- delivery & having had both I preferred the non surgical experience over the op. But I didn't need stitches or anything like that with him so that could be the reason.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everybody. I see Amos lurking, just wanted to say I have been thinking of you 
I've read back, and caught up with you all, I'm just shattered tonight and it's a quick swing by. I'm so very nervous about my scan tomorrow. 
I'll chat more tomorrow when I hopefully have more to give.


----------



## hopeful23456

pip - unfortunately the house we bought is nice but not fancy and the houses in this neighborhood didn't really lose or gain value because of that, they pretty much stayed the same through the housing crisis which is strange (as they are cheaper). the expensive houses took a dive but they are still 400K and we don't want to have a high mortgage. it's ok though! we love the city we are in. i was hoping to get a foreclosure and make money but the ones i saw were way too nasty and moldy....

that's interesting you said you bleed about the same after c section as vaginal. the nurst just told me you don't bleed as much after a cs but i take your word for it...did you get crampy too from the uterus going back to normal?

charmer - now that i think of it, can't believe i forgot a little, i would have little shooting pains sometimes, especially when sneezing! are you going to an RE or are they just a regular obgyn? strange they wouldn't do betas?

kat- i just can't believe you inlaws. did you know they were a little shady?


----------



## tuckie27

Hubby got his temporary ID good for 6 months. They wouldn't issue him mine without my being there because they needed my fingerprints, so I'll go tomorrow to get mine :happydance: Looks like I'll have it for my appt Monday and my anatomy scan :D This will be the first appt hubby will be able to attend too so I'm excited for that also.


----------



## croydongirl

tuckie- that's awesome news!! Such a relief for you I am sure. I am so glad :)


----------



## hopeful23456

So happy for you tuckie! 

Sara - I got a couple of pics today but they aren't clear. Hard to get good ones when they r this size. Now I'm hungry for peaches too!


----------



## heart tree

That's great news Tuckie. I'm so relieved for you.

I just ate a delicious nectarine. Can't get enough of them. I love summer fruit. It's nice to be pregnant and have summer fruit available. It's all I crave these days.


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- I've been on a fruit kick too. Nectarines are yummy! I've been eating lots of strawberries :D


----------



## KatM

Great news Tuckie!!! Yay!!! I am so happy for you. You have enough to be concerned about with the big move coming up. 

I am happy for you that you will be out of the dreadful Texas heat very soon. I hope to say the same. DH had 3 job interviews today over the phone, but all of them inquired about him being out there to interview in person. We might just have to bite the bullet and move out there with no job. I really wish we would have picked an apt with a 30 day guarantee. Boo, bad choice.

Yum, nectarines and peaches sound sooooo good. I'll have to go get me some.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- Could he fly out for an interview if it were promising? At least he's getting called! We gave our 30 day notice this week. Our last day is July 13th. Army is paying for the move and they're sending movers here on July 5th (tentative date) and will take it to our inlaws place in CA and then we will take stuff to a storage unit. I can't wait to be back in the beautiful trees!!! The dessert sucks! Hubby and I used to go hiking and camping and go up to the river all the time and we've missed out on all that here. 

Hey, I've got a question. Is anyone getting really, really sore foot soles? Wtf is up with this? I spent about 2 hours on my feet in the kitchen making dinner and doing dishes. I was barefoot and the floors are tile, but still...this is not normal. I noticed the same thing happened the other day, I was cleaning the bathrooms and kitchen and then I toook a shower and I noticed my feet were super sore in the shower. Anyone get this? I'm assuming it's a pregnancy thing since I only ever felt this if I was working really long hours on my feet or walked around Disneyland all day or something like that!


----------



## 3xscharmer

hopeful23456 said:


> pip - unfortunately the house we bought is nice but not fancy and the houses in this neighborhood didn't really lose or gain value because of that, they pretty much stayed the same through the housing crisis which is strange (as they are cheaper). the expensive houses took a dive but they are still 400K and we don't want to have a high mortgage. it's ok though! we love the city we are in. i was hoping to get a foreclosure and make money but the ones i saw were way too nasty and moldy....
> 
> that's interesting you said you bleed about the same after c section as vaginal. the nurst just told me you don't bleed as much after a cs but i take your word for it...did you get crampy too from the uterus going back to normal?
> 
> charmer - now that i think of it, can't believe i forgot a little, i would have little shooting pains sometimes, especially when sneezing! are you going to an RE or are they just a regular obgyn? strange they wouldn't do betas?
> 
> kat- i just can't believe you inlaws. did you know they were a little shady?

I wish it was that shooting pain, I had that with DD...this was constant extreme OMG I'm dying, can't breathe because it hurts so bad pain! But it was my side and in hindsight it felt like a pulled muscle or an maybe what I imagine an out of place rib would feel like? But it stopped after about 10 minutes and haven't had it since...might not even be related to pregnancy! Regular OB...you think that's strange, imagine my shock to be told NO! But I do live about 1 hour away from my ob and according to everything I read after the 5th week betas aren't that accurate and I'm 4+3 almost 4+4 now so I will be 5 weeks on Monday and my guess is it's too late now.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KatM said:


> Peti,
> Will you post a pic here please? I went to your journal and on the last page it was still showing me posts from November, 2011.
> 
> Mom2,
> I will look into seeing if we can get the loan amt brought down if we pay it in full. That might just be what we need to do. I guess it is luck that we sold the house. Now, we will have to finance the family car. I am hoping to convince DH to sell his expensive sports car that we make heft monthly payments on.
> 
> The truth is that I have the major bulk of all our money because I sold my condo in SoCal at the high of the market, BUT that money is to be used solely for the purchase of a home and for baby's college fund. I won't let DH have access to it nor has he wanted any. He calls it MY money. I manage ALL of our expenses and ALL of our money... I am just so much more frugal and careful.
> 
> My Dr made it clear that you are to use a heating pad twice on the day of injection for at least 20 min along with massage several times a day. I know how you feel Hon. They hurt. And it just gets worse over time. Are you happy with the suppositories? I am afraid to make any changes. Try the heat and have DH rub the shit out of the injection points. The oil gets balled up in your muscles and needs the heat to help spread it, so says my doula.
> 
> Conrgats on DH's massive raise!!! 25% is huge and just in time with the baby on the way. Too bad for his arrogant friend. It's good that your 3yr old has such a good attitude, though I can understand why he is drawing stares while walking around looking like a mummy. How much longer? Can you febreeze the cast, lol.... or use essential oils to bring down the stink.... or even straight on deoderant.
> 
> Bumpy,
> I am relieved that everything is okay.
> 
> Sara,
> Ummm YUMMMMMM.... I wish you were here to bake for me, lol. Usually I love baking, but I have become so lazy. Just what your tummy needed. Sounds sooooo good.
> 
> Croy,
> I hope he turns. Sorry you are in discomfort. You are almost there girl!!!
> 
> Ducky,
> :hugs:


So good that you guys have a cushion and its not a huge crisis when extra bills come up. I'm with you, though, I'd ask him if he's willing to get rid of the sports car. 
I haven't started the suppositories yet, I have to drive to lincoln (40 miles) to pick them up. My friend gave me some at the beginning of my pregnancy though, so I'll use one of those tonight since I'm due for my shot in the morning. If they irritate my cervix or I start getting more BH I'll go back to the injections, with regular heating pads.
Hopefully next friday his casts will come off. Don't think I haven't thought of febreeze, but the stink comes from inside the cast. :sick: The worst part is he won't keep his arms out of the way so I can wash his hair! 3 weeks worth of dirt is in that hair. :sick:


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
That sounds disgusting. I can't imagine how dirty a 3yr old must be after 3 weeks. Yuck!!!
What's BH?

Tuckie,
That is a huge help that they are moving you. It helps out with expenses because it costs thousands to move out of state. It cost us over $700 to move 5 minutes down the road.

DH is flying out next week for job interviews. He is the number 1 candidate for a job in Hollywood that he just interviewed for today. The recruiters are lining up a day full of interviews for him next Friday. Hollywood is undesirable location wise, but we could live in West Hollywood and it will get me closer to my goal of South Bay.

I really, really wished we picked one of the apartments with a 30 day/no question ask guarantee. That was a big mistake on my part, but I had no plans on leaving till after the baby was born.

No sore footsoles, but this is a common pregnancy complaint. That is why DH needs to rub your feet.


----------



## petitpas

Hopeful, yes, I got the afterpains, mostly whilst feeding. They are really painful cramps but at the same time I saw my belly contract really quickly so there was a purpose.

Thanks for all the baby compliments, btw. I obviously think he's gorgeous, too :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Are you feeding J now? U r up late! Actually, up early ;)


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- I've never had a cast, but I would try getting some baking powder down in there to combat the moisture and hopefully smell too!


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M, good luck at your scan tomorrow. I'll be checking on you right when I wake up. 

Bumpy, sorry you had such a scare. Any more spotting? I hope not. Glad everything was ok. 

Off to bed now. xoxo


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies :hi:

Happy Milestone day!:
Heart tree
Neversaynever
Tuckie27
And Me :yipee: Can't believe I'm 4 months!

Mismig- Wishing you luck for your scan today. I know you're nervous, but you're going to leave on cloud nine :cloud9: Don't forget to post pics! Will be stalking for an update.

Kat- It's great to hear that your hubby is in such demand for a new job... this means that despite the shitty situation with the in-laws you'll be able to set up house and nest back where you want to be in SoCal by the time the baby comes. Major Plus!

Tuckie- Glad to hear that you're officially getting your card tomorrow and will be covered for your next few scans. It's also very positive that they are paying for moving costs- they can be outrageous. I'm afraid I've no idea about the foot thing...

Mom2- :yikes: stinky 3 year old! Poor Mom!

Afm- Heartburn from hell!! I'm going to try to push through and go for a swim though. I've also been loving all the early summer fruits. Yum!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Friday


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies, 

Happy milestone:
Heart tree
Never
Tuckie
Sara

Sara 4 months is a great milestone, I felt really well from 4 months to now (apart from the little blip yesterday!!!) and everyone keeps telling me I'm glowing this is definitely the best part for me so far.

Will be thinking of you today mrsm I know you are nervous but we are all by your side!

I was in bed by 8 last night relaxing with my book and cuppa and cramps have gone this morning also think the spotting has stopped now. We won't be BD for a while now I think and when we do I'll have to get him to go super easy!!!!

Sorry to all the ladies that are feeling unwell, hugs to you all.

I'm loving all the juicy summer fruits out at the moment too.....cherries strawberries and nectarines are my favourite!!!

Does any of the UK girls need or know anyone that is looking for an electric breast bump? I have a brand new tommee tippee one in the box and sealed but I've now been given one. They retail at about £99.99 and I'm looking for about £50 plus what ever it costs me to post. If anyone hears of anything or wants more details or a pic let me know x


----------



## lexi374

MrsM good luck for today! :thumbup: :hugs:

Happy milestones to-

tuckie
sara
never
heart

:hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, 

Bumpy Im glad everything is now ok and spotting has stopped.

Pip, Julian is absolutely adoreable, no wonder your on :cloud9:

Good luck for your scan MrsM, Im sure it will be perfect.

I cant believe that Im 16 weeks today, Im really starting to show now. People in work were laughing at me last night with my belly, they keep saying they cant wait for me to get fat. Im normally very conscious of my weight and what I eat, but Ive put on a stone already from 9 stone to 10!


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry i missed your milestone justkeeptrying i have you down as yesterday for your milestone! happy 4 months to you as well as sara!

i started to show about 4 months too! and i started at 9stone too and now im 1 lb off 10 stone!!! im really popping now will do another bump pic next week, have we seen your bump yet i cant remember? if not pic pic pic!!!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yep my week changes on a Friday now, so exactly 16 weeks due 30th November.

I better slow down on my weight gain if you've only gained the same amount and your 22 weeks haha. No I havent taken a bump pic yet, I will need to do that!


----------



## jenny25

Bumpy you should of said I just bought a manual tommy tippie one two days ago as I couldn't afford the electric one xx


----------



## filipenko32

I've gained a stone already!!! 

Congratulations to those who have a milestone today and Sara omg 4 months!! :yipee: 

I'm starting to get a bit nervous about the 12 week dating scan and downs test etc, how did everyone cope with that?


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg is going to be happy today! I just know it! :yipee:


----------



## bumpyplease

do you have any more scans between now and your 12 week one fili? regular scans really helped me. i was nervous about the downs testing though, but i think everyone is.

you are going to be just fine - this is your keeper!!!


----------



## jenny25

Fili I weighed myself the other day don't know what it is in lbs but I've gained 6.4kg so far in this pregnancy I've measured around my stomach and I'm now 41" lol xxx


----------



## sara1

Fili- I wish I could tell you I had a wonderful coping mechanism for the NT scan, but I was a wreck before it! (Luckily all my trisomy percentages came back low, especially given my age.) You've already had your bad luck in this regard and are now seriously due for some good news. I'm sure you're LO will be just fine. Oh, and don't stress about the weight gain. It's the roids! I put on 4 kilos in the first three months and then nothing at all in the 4th.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jen xxxx

What would I'd do without you girls I'd be in an asylum!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps I'm booked in for a 10 week scan with my favourite obgyn next thursday, i def need the regular scans. I'm not going with the steroid doc because they couldn't fit me in!! :sulk: and you can't hear the heartbeat on the machine they used with me last time anyway :sulk: and you don't get the pics for ages :sulk: so they can bugger off. Apart from the treatment plan of steroids which may have been the reason for my success now I have found dr s and his clinic to be super laid back and a bit neglectful really especially when they are supposed to be a specialist rpl clinic. And they rook AGES to book an appointment weeks in advance. I don't think others have had many complaints though... The midwife there is the only good thing I think! Have to go back there for my drip at 12 weeks but that's it. 
My fave obgyn has a fab machine, brill pics there and then and a huge tv screen and he's the one who put me on a monitored cycle so all good there! 
I think I am going to try not to think about the downs test etc and just be positive again. It's all on track with strong hb so it's sounds good so far so I'll hold on to that for sanity's sake. I find it incredible to see my ticker past 9 weeks so anything else is a bonus!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, the worrying never stops but you will be just fine. Thats good if you can get a scan at 10 weeks and then your 12 week scan.
Ladies I think Im the only one that opted not to get the tests for downs or NT tests. We discussed it and agreed that it would only be another thing to worry about if the results found anything wrong. I know of two people that were given high risks for things and worried all throughout their pregnancies and their babies were just fine. Im sure most of you would agree anyway that it would make no difference at all even if your baby was to have downs syndrome etc. But I can understand the need for people to be prepared about it. 
My sister's friend had a baby with downs syndrome and coped brilliantly. She was actually angry as after the birth people were flapping around her and saying "dont worry we'll get you support and counselling" and she felt so much love towards her baby anyway that it made no difference. She couldnt understand why the medical staff were acting like it was teh worst thing in the world.
I have enough to worry about with my blood clotting and double womb. 

Once you get past your 12 week scan Fili, it would be a good idea to buy a doppler, Ive found it really reassuring! I bought mines on Ebay a Hi Bebe BT200 it had great reviews


----------



## cazi77

Justkeeptryin said:


> Fili, the worrying never stops but you will be just fine. Thats good if you can get a scan at 10 weeks and then your 12 week scan.
> Ladies I think Im the only one that opted not to get the tests for downs or NT tests. We discussed it and agreed that it would only be another thing to worry about if the results found anything wrong. I know of two people that were given high risks for things and worried all throughout their pregnancies and their babies were just fine. Im sure most of you would agree anyway that it would make no difference at all even if your baby was to have downs syndrome etc. But I can understand the need for people to be prepared about it.
> My sister's friend had a baby with downs syndrome and coped brilliantly. She was actually angry as after the birth people were flapping around her and saying "dont worry we'll get you support and counselling" and she felt so much love towards her baby anyway that it made no difference. She couldnt understand why the medical staff were acting like it was teh worst thing in the world.
> I have enough to worry about with my blood clotting and double womb.
> 
> Once you get past your 12 week scan Fili, it would be a good idea to buy a doppler, Ive found it really reassuring! I bought mines on Ebay a Hi Bebe BT200 it had great reviews

I didn't get the NT and blood test! We discussed it a length and decided not to get it done! What will be will be! (Have other reasons but won't share them as I don't want to scare people).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Just, I turned down the NT test as well. If it was a case of a simple diagnostic test that told you definitely yes I may have gone for it, but I doubt I would terminate the pregnancy, just be better prepared for what lay ahead. But I couldn't risk the pregnancy with an amnio. The odds they give you would worry me senseless.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone :hugs: I appreciate all your views. 
Mrs migg what time is your scan?


----------



## duckytwins

filipenko32 said:


> I'm starting to get a bit nervous about the 12 week dating scan and downs test etc, how did everyone cope with that?

I am terrified of the NT scan. That was the scan we found out there were problems with Tess and I will be devastated if it happens again. What makes it worse is that DH can't be at the NT scan this time (he will be in California for work). A few friends have offered to go with me, but it won't be the same as having Dh there to hold my hand. I have it scheduled for June 27. 

My dr. recommended that I get the new blood test for trisomies, which will be an ultrasound and bloodtest. I think I'd rather get that than an other CVS or amnio because of the decreased risk. But the test can cost anywhere from $235-$475 (and that's WITH insurance)!


----------



## filipenko32

Ducky that will be really stressful because it's like the basic horrible fear I have of scan rooms anyway times 100. :hugs: I am sure you will be fine this time, it's nigh on impos for it to happen twice stats wise. Was Tess behind dates at all or weaker hb in earlier scans? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

My trisomy loss was waaaay behind dates with a hb of 50/60! So I knew early on...


----------



## duckytwins

filipenko32 said:


> Ducky that will be really stressful because it's like the basic horrible fear I have of scan rooms anyway times 100. :hugs: I am sure you will be fine this time, it's nigh on impos for it to happen twice stats wise. Was Tess behind dates at all or weaker hb in earlier scans? Xx

No, actually she was perfect at almost every scan. Her due date fluctuated around a little, but that was at the very beginning. I had a lot of anxiety the first time I went back to my dr's office with this pregnancy. I cried when he asked me if I was ready for the scan and I said no, but I got on the table and did it anyway. 

I thought this last scan was the NT, and had a complete meltdown - cried all day, cried at the dr's office, cried right before he came in - then realized it wasn't the NT scan and I have another two weeks to wait until that one, to get myself all worked up again. 

I don't blame anyone for not wanting to have it done, as it certainly is stressful, but given ours last time revealed a different problem altogether, I think knowing is better than not at this point. I just do a lot of praying and hoping... 

The genetic counselor I talked to yesterday said the same thing about it being rare to happen again, but our family seems to have a history of rare bad things happening to us. Last January, one of our boys was in the hospital for a month with Guillain Barre. It's a rare disease to begin with (1 in 100,000), but incredibly rare for a child to get it. Then Tess with the trisomy (1 in 16,000). And both things in one year!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ducky my heart really goes out to you. In that respect it would be better to know. 
Fili the scan is at 3.30.


----------



## jenny25

Ducky I know how you feel my pregnancy in October 2010 our son developed an enlarged bladder blocked kidneys and gastroskisis I had the bloods amino nt all came back high apart from the amino said he was not downs or a trisomy his condition got worse and he became incompatible with life he would no sturvive possible be still born we had too terminate that pregnancy at 14+3 case his condition got so bad his bladder went right up into his chest and his kidneys were not working I was nerve racked this time around due to what happened before there was no explanation for what happened xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

happy milestone day!

Heart tree
Neversaynever
Sara1
Tuckie27

Welcome to honeydew melon weeks Heart! 

thinking of you mrsmig and hoping for an awesome scan!


----------



## sara1

It's a very personal choice. For me I'm glad I did it, and had I been high risk I would have gone on for further testing like cvs or amnio though I would have been scared out of my wits. Same thing goes for the anatomy scan, though in a way that one feels even scarier to me because you're so much further along. Since I'm not having an amnio, I'm having the blood test done when I go to the states in August, even though I'll be 6 months... just for reassurance.

MrsMig- It's 3:37... I hope you're listening to a your Lo's heartbeat right now!


----------



## bumpyplease

your an hour early sara! it was 2.37 when you posted that!

not long now mrsm thinking of you xx


----------



## Madrid98

sara it's 2:37 in the uk :blush:


----------



## hopeful23456

happy milestone day to justkeep too! we should change the front page.

forgot who asked about NT scans? i'm glad i had it. but, i had so many scans before and my Dr told me if there was something wrong, they would have seen it (I had weekly scans starting at 6 weeks). if they get the right angle in a regular scan, just look at that pocket of fluid behind the upper back/neck and if it looks like a lot, that isn't good. google it, you can see scan pics of normal fluid and bad fluid pockets. 
it's just an initial indicator, things still could be wrong but it helped me to get through it knowing they didn't think anything looked wrong before i had the NT scan.
if you can get over the fear, the NT scan is awesome as you see so much.


----------



## sara1

Oops... I thought I was only 1 hour ahead of you guys, not 2 :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I though you were only an hour ahead in Greece too :shrug: think she'll be in there now, hope she's feeling huge relief and happiness - I'm sure she is. 

I've just had a filling it was completely painless because it was filling a root canal filling so no nerves. I'd chipped my tooth you see. I get it all for free too with my maternity card, can't believe it!! :yipee: and it's white to match my other fillingS :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

What are the milestones hopeful? Is it when you start a new week?

sara that's normal hun!! 

I've got today the forms for the PROMISE trial. the midwife explained yesterday that next Friday after my appt with the mc clinic and if the results are all clear, I have to contact them so that they will send me the progesterone to my home address. I'm tempted to ask if I can go there myself to collect it as I'm going to be relatively close. It's only a bus from the UCLH.


----------



## filipenko32

Worth an ask Madrid I hope you get lots! Xx


----------



## Madrid98

I don't like the dentist fili! I can't bear it at all. 
By the way, I've managed to find 2 uni's that I like and I'm completing my application this weekend. I have until the 30th June.


----------



## filipenko32

I hate the dentist too it's so awful in every way! I could hear the drilling in the waiting room :shock:. This was quite a nice dentist though and I knew it wouldn't hurt so that made it slightly better!! 
That's good you have until the 30th. I'm sure they will accept you xx


----------



## hopeful23456

madrid - that's great news! the milestones are a new pregnancy week. I think heart adds you to the list after you've had a scan with a heartbeat. we used to try and just remember but we are so lucky to have so many awesome girls join this group that we all couldn't remember everyone anymore! so there is a list on the first page of milestones and if we are having boys/girls/or aren't finding out gender.


----------



## Mrskg

Loving your ticker Madrid x all going well I think I'm due same day as you :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Happy birthday Kat!! Don't worry about turning 35. I'm turning 38 in October, so I'll always be older than you!

Fili, I was a wreck for the NT scan. I have no advice. Just take things day by day until you get to the scan day. Then be a miserable, irritable, crying wreck on the day of. That's how I got through it! LOL. And I can't wait for your book. The setting is right up my alley. 

I guess I was in the minority. Like Sara, due to my age, I really wanted to have the tests done. And I would have ethically terminated if there was an issue. I didn't have CVS or amino because my other tests were great. But I would have if they weren't good. Those tests don't just test for Downs. As Jes and Jen know, they can detect problems that wouldn't allow a baby to live outside the womb. For me, time isn't on my side. If I had something like that, I'd want to know and terminate immediately. I think it's a very personal decision but I feel no shame in my opinion on this. 

Happy milestones to Andrea, Just, Sara, Tuckie and me!!

Madrid, the milestones are on the bottom of the front page. I started this thread so I'm the one who updates the front page. Honestly, I was thinking about taking that part down. Too many new people and the milestone seem to change when people have their dating scans. 

Above that section is a list of what team you are on. I'll add you to that section once you detect a heart beat. And above that is upcoming scans. I try to stay very up to date with scan dates. If you have one you want me to add, let me know. 

Bumpy I'm glad the spotting stopped. Definitely sounds like an irritated cervix. 

New bump pics please ladies! Let's see those blooming bellies!

My spotting stopped too. I'm still in a bit of pain when I walk, but I feel better.


----------



## sara1

Happy Birthday KAT

(thanks Heart!)
Personally I had trouble with 35 too, but I was feeling my biological clock tick tock tick tock. You are a 35 year old babe and you are PREGGERS! What's not to celebrate!


----------



## hopeful23456

glad you feel better heart! 

and just a note for any new scans, if they say you are measuring ahead or behind, they don't change your due date, that stays the same so the milestones should stay too. As long as they are going by your last period or IUI date. if they do tell you they are changing your due date, that's something new to me as my clinic just goes by LMP or IUI date. hopefully that helps with the updating because it is alot of work for heart and i LOVE seeing the milestone days.

happy birthday Kat!!!!! welcome to the mid to upper 30s!!! lol :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I think they do it differently in the UK. They have their dating scans which they use to estimate due date. Until that time, the milestone day would be counted from when they Ov'd. But I've had a lot of women ask me to change their milestone day after their dating scan. 

Correct me if I'm wrong ladies. 

Regardless, that section is getting to hard for me to manage. There are too many new people joining all the time. Which is awesome! But too much for my preggo brain to keep track of. The scans and teams sections I'll still update regularly though. Not sure how well I'll be able too keep that up once the babe is here though.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh my health board have started changing your due date according to the dating scan now


----------



## filipenko32

Glad the spotting has stopped hearty. Also there's no way you should keep updating everyone's scans etc it's too much, and we can all get by without IMHO. It's enough to have such a supportive thread to turn to. We all talk so much anyway, we know when scans are coming up. But can I just say a big thank you for doing it because even though we don't need it it was such a nice idea and made everyone feel loved! It's more important you rest and look forward to your baby - any kind of admin is a chore and a burden, please don't do it anymore and look at baby grows instead!!


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the explanation hopeful & heart. I have to wait until at least next week to know where I stand. I'm praying that the tests don't bring any unexpected surprises because that'll mean maybe a change to my circumstances. 

Any news from mrsM?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the B-Day wishes. I just got the BEST Bday present. DH and I are moving to Los Angeles, no matter what, by July 15th!!!:happydance: We are turning in our 30 notice to vacate today and will be out of this craphole by then!!!!

DH has several in person interviews lined up for the end of next week and we are confidant he will get a job. If he doesn't, it still makes much more sense for us to live there while he interviews, and it means my dreams of spending a beautiful summer at the beach are going to come true... instead of being forced indoors by another brutal Texas summer!!!! I am overjoyed!!!

Sara,
Sorry for your heartburn. From vomitting back to hearburn must suck. I haven't gotten much of this, so I don't know what that feels like. 

Mismig,
Good luck to you Hon.

Just,
I am sure you look as cute as can be. Please post a bump pic. 
I am not opting for any testing at all either. I won't terminate unless something is drastically wrong in my normal scans. DH supports me on this. I would not terminate because of Downs. It is just a personal choice. I feel like I worked to hard too get here.



For my Bday we are having a fun day. We went bikeriding, are turning in our notice to vacate, eating yummy Tex Mex for lunch, going to Barton Springs to swim and then probably ordering my favorite veggie pizza for dinner. We had our "fancy" meal on Wed night because it is far away and I did not want to battle friday traffic. DH gave me the best gift I could get, moving back to the beach.


----------



## Madrid98

Happy birthday kat!! Congrats on the move!!


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M updated in her journal. Go check it out: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...e-thought-would-so-easy-180.html#post18904563

Fili, I don't mind updating the scans. In fact I love it! I'm obsessed with scans. I love cheering people on and I love having a scan to look forward to, even if it's not mine. I'm really excited for Monday because we have 5 scans that day! I also love updating the team section. It's really special when you find a hb. I love putting team yellow, pink or blue for people (or in Hopeful's case, pink and blue!) It's just the milestones that are hard for me to keep track of.

By the way, I had a weird dream about you. We were at some function where I was donating money to a charity that you felt very strongly about. I didn't realize how much I was donating and I ended up giving you $2000. I was really stressed because I didn't have that much money, but I didn't want to take it back. Then somehow you and I ended up owning a ferret. It ended up getting really mean and then ran away. We kept trying to catch it, but it would try to bite us. I have no idea what that dream means!


----------



## heart tree

Oh wow Kat, that's awesome news! LA, here you come! I was really hoping you'd move to SF, but I can live with LA. LOL! We'll have to figure out a way to meet up regardless. Tuckie too. That's the best birthday present ever! Don't unpack too much. You'll just have to pack it back up again!


----------



## KatM

I would love to get together! You might have your LO in your arms by then!!!

We finished unpacking last Saturday. I am OCD like that. It's fine, I will happily pack up again for my return back to the West Coast.


----------



## sara1

That's fantastic news Kat. I'm so very pleased to hear you're returning to a place you love! 

For me living by the sea is no longer a luxury but a necessity. I love waking up and looking out at the water every day, it makes such a difference to my mood! We swim at least 100 days a year... Alex likes to walk down and take a swim before work before the beach gets crowded... he swims in the winter as well, but he's always been a little nuts:) We're leaving on the 30th for holidays in southern Greece which for us means renting a small cottage on the beach... Alex spear fishes and I cook, we swim at night. Paradise!
Sorry if i got a little carried away :blush:


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I'll definitely have my LO with me when we meet. I'll be past 37 weeks on July 15 when you move. There's no chance I'm going anywhere far from home that late in my pregnancy! LOL! We have a lot of friends in LA and it's been a long time since we've been down there. I love Southern CA. We'll definitely be planning a trip there in the next year.

Sara, I want to live vicariously through you. Feel free to describe your lovely life anytime!


----------



## filipenko32

Sara loving that! I am soooo jealous! :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - i'm jealous too and love hearing about how you live there! how did you end up moving to greece?

kat - CONGRATS!!!! that is so awesome. i lived in sherman oaks for a year (in the valley) and went to the beach as much as i could.


----------



## tuckie27

Happy Milestone Day to us! :)

I opted out of the NT scan too. I'm getting the blood one next week after my appt though. I worked with Special Ed kids for years and I have a soft spot for Downs kids. In my experience they are sweet, loving, innocent souls with carefree spirits. The worst part about Downs are the medical problems that they can have (heart problems, etc.) and shortened life expectancy. That would be difficult as a parent, but I'd still keep the baby. 

Kat- Woot! The West Coast is the best coast! :p We're moving from TX to CA the same week! Oh, and Happy Birthday too :D

Heart- We should definitely meet up sometime! If Kat ever comes up to SF area, we could all meet up in the bay area or something. OH and I don't have any family of friends in So Cal. I used to have friends down there, but they've all since moved. It takes about 9 hours or so from where we were in CA, but only took me 2 1/2 hours to get to UC Berkeley to visit my friend when she was there :D

Sara- I'm so jealous!!! 

I got my new ID card! Good for the 180 days of extended medical AND we still get commissary/PX privileges and on-post gas, which is super cheap! Had to go stock up on groceries after we finished up at the ID place :D The bad news is on top of throbbing feet, I'm now having a throbbing vagina :/ It's been like this all day...strange, pulsating feeling down there. It's not real painful, but it's annoying. I used doppler though and baby's hb was beating away around 140bpm, so that's reassuring.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news tuckie!! My feet have been hurting today but I did go on a four and a half mile walk yesterday!! I think I went over a rock or something.. Will look out for tv syndrome :haha: sounds like it's normal if all is good with the Doppler xx


----------



## pink80

Tuckie I had the same throbbing feeling yesterday - very weird, nonidea what it is :shrug:


----------



## tuckie27

Just for laughs: My chin looks HUGE in the new ID picture too. If Buzz Lightyear and Jay Leno had a love child, it would be me in this photo!


----------



## sara1

hopeful23456 said:


> sara - i'm jealous too and love hearing about how you live there! how did you end up moving to greece?

Actually I moved to Barcelona 1st- After I finished University to get my masters and teach. I met my ex husband while I was visiting friends in Greece over Christmas one year. The marriage was a disaster, but the country was a good fit indeed. (My only regret is that I built a house on an island during the 1st marriage which we're still fighting in court over) It's not all sun and fun to be honest, and there are a ton of things that make you crazy (you'll be seeing us on the news this weekend... elections) We're are in a unique position because Dh's job isn't affected by then Greek/European economy. He can work anywhere, they know it, so they pay him well to work here. But a lot of the people we know are considering leaving.

Tuckie- Love the picture!! And it sounds like the perks of the 180day extension will help you with the financial difficulties of the move.


----------



## Madrid98

Lol tuckie!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Hablas español Sara?


----------



## filipenko32

Lol again tuckie!! :haha: 
England just scored but I want Sweden to win I hate football that much :tease:
No sickness at all tonight for me, it's making me nervous! :wacko:


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy birthday Kat and what a fab bday present I'm soo pleased for you!!!

Fili how could you say that!!!! Engerland Engerland!!!!!

Popping over to mrs m journal now...


----------



## sara1

solo un poco. He olvidado lo que sabia... (I think I just said: A little, I've forgotten what I knew) It's been more than 10 years


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps :haha: there are no dishy players in the England squad either so it's totally boring! At least there are some dishes in the swede team. Yes, I watch football for the 'talent' but only because im being forced to!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy birthday kat!!! :cake: how did I miss your post?? Hope you have a lovely day xx


----------



## filipenko32

Shall we all toast mrs migg's scan? Everytime someone has a good scan I think we should toast them! :haha:

To mrs migg and her migglet :wine:

Davies how are you Hun? How are things with hubs? Did you get the high chair? Hope your heartburn is easing! Xxx


----------



## sara1

I'll drink to that :wine: to Mismig and her Migglet

Fili- I have exactly the same criteria when judging football :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: face, height, bum and 'moves' who cares whether they can play football? The people who choose them have no consideration for us girls having to watch them. The nice looking ones should take their tops off and swing them around their heads mid game for our entertainment!! And Gary linekar just makes me want to go get some s and v crisps! Lol! And then they have all that boring 'analysis' after :saywhat: what is there to analyse?!?


----------



## tuckie27

Yay Miggs! :wine: Cheers! That's non-alcoholic wine of course :winkwink: 

Pink- Glad I'm not the only one with throbbing lady parts :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ladies i beg you, take care of your teeth in pregnancy... I had one of mine out today, iv never been so scared in my life... Im yet to get full feeling back in my face, but im fully dosed up on painkillers :(


----------



## hopeful23456

lol tuckie! 

hot swedes fili? may want to see that

sara - house on an island? that sounds dreamy but too bad it is in a battle, should be yours!

tracie - sorry to hear about your tooth!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A quick fly by ladies, thanks for all the lovely comments here and in my journal. I think I might actually be having another baby!!
Meet Migglet https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e0a1a285.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Awww hello little migglet!! :wave: :cloud9: :yipee:


----------



## sara1

Fantastic picture!!!:cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, look at your little Migglet! So, so cute! I'll toast to Migglet! :wine:

So happy for you honey!!!


----------



## pink80

Brilliant scan - :hi:Migglet xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Migglet is super cute!!!! Congrats!


----------



## cazi77

Awww congratulations very cute scan pic x


----------



## puppycat

Awesome news dude!


----------



## tuckie27

Love the pic Miggs! SO cute! I love when their little feet are up in the air like that :p Looks like they're sliding down the uterus going "Weeeee!" :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

So glad to hear all went well mrsM!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone. Baby was fast asleep I had to keep wriggling and coughing to wake him up! Heart you are correct, in the UK they always go by our 12 week dating scans for our dates. So this puts my milestone day at Sunday now but it's only one day I'm really not fussed about it being changed anyway. I'm now 4 days ahead of my ovulation date. Baby will come some time early January I reckon.


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Sounds like paradise to me. DH and I really enjoyed Greece... much more than we thought we would. Also, we loved the fresh food and Greek yogurt.
You must be a great cook and baker. DH must be very happy.

Tuckie and Heart,
I am fully willing to visit San Fran once DH and I get settled in. He and I could also pop by Napa, though I won't partake. I don't even drink when I am not pregnant. I just get Asian flush... turn all red and start pouring sweat. We will have to plan a meet and greet after Heart gets settled in with the baby and before Tuckie and I are too big to travel.

Tuckie,
You look great in your photo. You crack me up. I am sooooo happy for you. What a huge relief!
I don't have any of those throbbing pains and don't want them. I think I felt ligament stretching for the first time. I dont like it.

Mrs Migg,
Congrats!!!
The scan pic looks amazing.

Thanks again for the bday wishes ladies!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy Birthday Kat! I know how you feel about the 35 thing, but I was 35 when I got pregnant with my daughter and 36 when I had her and it turned out to be a great year for me. I'm staring down the barrell of 39 right now... :nope:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy birthday kat xxx

Sara I'm So jealous I live 5 mins from beach but here I. Sunny Scotland you're lucky if we go twice a year :rofl:

:happydance: mrs mig would toast you but can't find the wine smilie how about this decaf though :coffee: xxx

Happy milestone days xxx

My leg achy still not figured out if this is a pregnancy or mc symptom :wacko:


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M, you are older than me??? I thought I was the oldest one on this thread! I had no idea. 

Kat and Tuckie, I'm getting very excited about this CA meet up! I've met one B&B girl before. She lives in the Netherlands, but went to UC Berkeley and was back for a conference. It was weird, but fun. I think it was especially weird because we met because of our losses. By the time I met her, she was 17 weeks pregnant which was hard for me. Unbeknownst to me, I was actually pregnant with my ectopic at the time. But it was fun nonetheless.

Kat, I'm sorry you get the Asian flush! I LOVE wine. I love going to Sonoma and Napa and hitting the wineries. Healdsburg is my favorite place to go in wine country. Tim and I went for my birthday last October. I decided if I couldn't be pregnant, I was going to look fabulous and drink lots of wine! LOL! The next month this baby blessed my belly. I'm really looking forward to a few good glasses of CA wine again. 

Tim's cousin just emailed me and is ready to give me her Medela, hands free breast pump, her newborn carseat, some bottles, and more! What a money saver! I can't wait to get it all this weekend.


----------



## Mrskg

Heart what's a medela? Xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

:blush: just googled diidnt realise it was make of breast pump thought us uk girls were missing out on something :haha: 

You're all lucky to be able to meet up I met with Leec last week it was really lovely .... Sad too but mostly lovely xxx


----------



## heart tree

Yup, it's just a brand of breast pump. It's one of the best ones you can get around here. I think she spent $400 on it and she's giving it to me for free!!!

I didn't know you met Lee. That must have been really nice.


----------



## KatM

Heart,
I love Healdsburg. It is soooo cute. It has that small town charm that I like to visit, but never live. Let's definitely get together once Tuckie and I are settled in and you are ready to receive visitors.

I need a Medela. Everyone told me NOT to skimp on the breast pump and to get the high-end one from the start. It sucks that they are $400, but it will be worth it. I plan on breastfeeding for 1 year and then maybe supplementing during the weening with a bottle of breast milk.

Mrskg,
You were not missing anything exciting. 

Mrs. Mig,
I heard that after your 1st child, the body is more prepped for #2. I dont know if that actually holds true or not. It is just what I heard. Thanks for the kind words. I am dealing okay with being advanced maternal age. I am grateful for my healthy pregnancy.

AFM,
I just bought my first maternity sports bra. The 1st one I tried on looked like a turbo-bra that a female terminator would wear. I picked the 2nd one I tried on, which just looks like a huge, ass bra. It fits and keeps my boobs from painfully jiggling. I can't believe I just spent over $60 on an ugly, nude bra... The things pregnancy makes us do.


----------



## Mrskg

Heart we met up last sat x talked fr 6 hours an could easily have done 6 more x she's as amazing in real life as she is here x I pray to my angels she gets her rainbow xxx


----------



## tuckie27

The Napa area is really nice! My mom and I got mud baths in Calistoga a few years ago, but we didn't relax and go all zen like we were supposed to. We giggled the entire time. I laugh out loud just thinking about that day :haha: Hubby and I went and stayed in a super nice resort-style place, but neither of us are wine drinkers and it ended up raining one day so we got a bottle of Maker's Mark and goofed around in our room and made jokes all weekend about how our resort looked like a celebrity rehab facility...my hubby does a great Russel Crowe Lol I've got some great memories from wine country trips :D 

I think it would be totally cool to meet up! Especially seeing Heart's little girl too! 

Kat- I totally get not wanting to spend $60 on a bra unless it's a beautiful, sexy VS push-up with lace or something! I lucked out and got a maternity sports bra on clearance in 1st tri at Babies R Us for $14 :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You are right to get a decent pump. Everybody tells you breast feeding is really difficult and yes it can be but expressing is a thousand times harder. I got a cheap manual pump and it took me an hour, fingers and thumb in agony, nipple all sore to produce about an ounce, which ended up getting poured away anyhow as she wouldn't accept the bottle. I've known people get much better results with the medela ones. I gave up in the end and accepted that for the first several months of her life I would never be too far away from her. And that suited me just fine. I went back to work one day a week when she was 7 months and by that time she would finally take a bottle. I carried on breast feeding until 13 months and will do the same again. Anybody who wants to express who can't guarantee they can stay with their baby to breast feed on demand I recommend a medela pump, and introducing a bottle at around 6 weeks and give them the bottle every few days so they don't refuse it.


----------



## lexi374

yay MrsM congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy birthday Kat :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Mrs M, migglet is adorable!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat - i agree about the medela, luckily we registered for one and it was bought for us! Unfortunatly I only used it about 30 times, I just nursed most of the time as little miss my way wouldn't take a bottle for the first 3-4 months!


----------



## 3xscharmer

lexi374 said:


> yay MrsM congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Happy birthday Kat :hugs:

I second this!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely pic mrs m migglet is gorgeous! (iPhone just autocorrected that to muffler!!)


----------



## Mrskg

Lol bumpy my Ipad changes it to juggler x


----------



## filipenko32

I will be SO happy when Lee, hope and Amos get their sticky beans, in fact I will be happy when the recurrent mc thread is empty. 

Afm I am freaking out a bit today, I have zero pregnancy symptoms aside from getting up to pee in the night and very mildly sore boobs and I am weaning off the steroids. :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Here here to that fili x

:hugs: sorry your having a no symptoms day x

I had armpit pain last night an thought of you lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah I had that between weeks 4-5 mainly, think it must have been a good sign!never had it with my other mc's at all!


----------



## Mrskg

I've never had it either first I heard of it was from you x fingers crossed it's a good sign x
Think I'm 4 weeks today ic test line nearly as dark as control line so least I'm getting progression here's hoping it lasts x trying not to let myself think either way just now x


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant Hun, mine never got as dark as the control until nearly 6 weeks! Hoping and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

I always use my iPhone as my laptop is broken and it always auto corrects everything lol 


Morning girls I'm so tired today went to bed at 11.20 last night me an paul chatted for a hour then I was tossing and turning for about 1:5hrs cause of the stupid restless legs ended up saying to Paul could he sleep on the sofa as I was still awake around 2am woke at 6 then 7 so feels like I have had no sleep :-( xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Aw Jenny that's rubbish hope you can catch a wee nap later on x 

My lovely 14 yr old had an alarm set for 7 am! She slept through it woke me up went through raging an pulled plug out x managed to fall back asleep then 8 am her phone alarm went off she got a hard dig in the ribs lol x so no long lie for me this sat morning xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Girls watch this it's brilliant! Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## debzie

Fili I loved it proper pissing myself thankyou. x


----------



## filipenko32

It's great isn't it?! :rofl: I wish I'd done something like that for my wedding!! 
I've just watched that film Bridesmaids it was funny! It reminded me of this vid. Hubs is playing golf, he was out for 8am so I'm making the most of it with a rom com morning! Haha. Love watching films. I'm so emo today, maybe that is a symptom lol!


----------



## Mrskg

Good one fili x although I should be :rofl: instead I'm :cry: wtf stupid hormones :haha: xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, was working last night so couldnt get on here...
I had my maternity risk assessment with my manager yesterday to discuss health and safety. I work 4 days on 4 days off which is great but the shifts are long about 10 hours so that we still get full time pay. Every third week I work nightshifts so I discussed whether it is safe to be working nights as several family and friends have being saying to me that I shouldnt be doing it. Anyway it looks like you can still work nights unless your doctor says theres a reason why not....sigh...was hoping to get out of them! I will know myself if I start to struggle and then I will say.

Mrs M, thats brilliant news about your scan, so happy for you! Lovely scan pic.

Kat, belated birthday wishes to you, hope you had a great day! I turned 30 in April and that was a big deal for me! Great news about moving to LA...Im jealous of lots of you ladies where you live. Its so dull, boring and depressing here in Scotland. terrential rain today and its to last for several days!
We went to San Francisco on our honeymoon and I absolutely loved it. I reckon that would be a great place to live. I actually preferred it to New York!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## filipenko32

I went to San fran for my honeymoon just! I posted pics on here a while back. Did you go to Alcatraz? We went on the night tour, it was AMAZING!! I got locked in al capone's cell for a minute, I loved it!!


----------



## Mrskg

Just where about in Scotland are you? (sorry if ive already asked you this) X looks dreadful outside here too pj day I think x I'm just outside edinburgh x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mrs Kg, Im in Airdrie. Such a depressing place. But its where family and friends are so thats what keeps us here! We're about 30 miles from Edinburgh and 13 from Glasgow.

Fili, we went to Alcatraz but couldnt get night tickets so it was daytime. I absolutely loved it, such an eery place!
We went to Vegas for a week , that was our second time there I love it too. Then San Fran for 4 nights but I wished we went for longer. Jumping on and off the trams, walking across the Golden gate bridge and had Ghirardelli icecream sundaes. Also went to the theatre to see Wicked which was brilliant! I def. want to go back again.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhh I missed out on the sundaes!! It's so fab isn't it? Heart lives near there. Jealous.com


----------



## cazi77

Hi all hope everyone is well. Cannot believe how miserable the weather is today!!

Having a bit of a wobble again!! The last couple of days I have noticed an increase in the amount of discharge. Sometimes its creamy but sometimes its a lot thinner and more clear! Spent a couple of hours crying at 1am as I was convinced my waters were leaking! It doesn't come out in a trickle but my underwear is definitely more damp! What do you think guys does your cm change around 23 weeks? if it was my waters wouldn't it more trickle out especially when I sneeze etc! I have no cramps, my back aches a bit but it has on and off over the last few weeks. Baby is also moving fine! Thanks for your help xx


----------



## melfy77

Good morning!!

Soooo many pages to read!!! I'm so behind:haha: Everyone's got good news, so I'm really happy about it:happydance: Hope I didn't miss anything.

You make me wanna travel again!! Scotland is such a wonderful place!! And I love their accent. I was talking to my Dh last nuight and we both agreed that living in Australia would be awesome!!! No snow (I hate snow:blush:)

I still don't really have major symptoms, but I feel a little queasy for a few hours during the day and my boob are (I think) slightly bigger. apparently, morning sickness has a genetic component, so if your mother had it, chances are you will too. My mom told me she had a perfect pregnancy with no MS at all. Just a few days of crackers, but that was it. And she's pretty sure her sister and her mother didn't have MS either (or just a little). I am a little less freaked out about the no MS:happydance:

Debzie: our scan is coming soon!!


----------



## duckytwins

Interesting... It seems every week (9 weeks, 10 weeks, 11 weeks), right on the week mark, I thow up... I wonder what that's about?! I did again today!


----------



## Embo78

Cazi I could've written that word for word at around the same gestation. I remember panicking and almost driving to the hospital because I thought my waters were leaking.

Instead I spoke to my friend on here who had premature rupture of her waters and she said to lie down with a pad on and to check it after an hour. She says if it's your waters it's continuous. If you're lying down and then stand up, the waters would leak out in a gush iykwim. I was fine. It was just an increase in discharge, and a change. It had gone from creamy to watery.
If you're still worried you can have a simple check at the hospital where they'll be able to say whether it's amniotic fluid :thumbup:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

My face hurts so much... and my nose!! But on the good side looks like hey may have fixed my jaw problems aswel... but OMG my face hurts :'(


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie what happened?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Had my wisdom out yesterday... it was horizontal so pushed right up against the jaw joint... It had gone bad aswell, decayed in pregnancy :(


----------



## melfy77

Tracie: poor thing:hugs:

So I learned something new today: vitamins on an empty stomach = running to the bathroom 5 minutes later.:sick: Weird, because usually I get up, take all the pills, and 5-10 minutes later have a latte (decaf obviously) and it's ok. Although I don't really enjoy the coffee taste so much anymore.


----------



## filipenko32

I don't like coffee either melfy and yeah for vits you need a full stomach :hugs: 

I have pigged out today I'm so full don't feel sick tho


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie I've had wisdom teeth out it's very painful :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

They wanted all 4 but i told them no... the others are in good shape so enless there causing problems they stay put for now lol.


----------



## heart tree

Cazi I was going to say the same thing as Em. I had the exact same thing. I still do sometimes. Feel it. If it was your waters, it would feel like water. Mine often felt slippery but would get a little sticky when it dried a little. Also, upon closer inspection, I can always see the slightest hint of white in it, though it is mostly clear. And like Em said, your waters would be a consistent leak, and you would always have a wet spot, not just dampness. But never feel too over cautious. They can easily check it with a quick swab. When I was in L&D this week, they told me to have a very low threshold about calling them. They said to call for any concern I had, no matter how small and no matter what time of day. Believe me, they'd rather you call early than wait until something has gone from bad to worse. 

Fili that video was great. And I started tearing up too! Hormones!

Yes I live a few miles outside of SF. Both Tim and I work in SF though and my hospital is there too. My baby will be born in SF. I lived in the city for years, but it got too expensive so we moved to Berkeley which is right over the Bay Bridge. It's still expensive but you get more space. SF is a great city, but like any city, it has it's problems. The biggest one in my opinion is the homeless population. It's a really big issue for the city and no one can come up with a good solution. 

Just, sorry you have to keep working nights. Keep track of how you are feeling. If you feel like you are overdoing it, talk to your doctor. You need to protect this baby. 

Fili, I had absolutely NO symptoms during my 9th week. For the entire week. It freaked me out. I was convinced it was over. How wrong I was!

Mrskg, I'll pop over to your journal, but feel free to post pictures of tests here too! I hope this is it for you!

Melfy, vitamins make me pee so much no matter if I've eaten or not. I stopped taking them at night because I was getting up to pee so much. Now I take them in the morning after breakfast and stop drinking all liquids by 7pm. I normally can sleep through the night without getting up to pee. 

Jen, I wish there was some magic that could be done for your RLS. I know Pip had it pretty bad too. I hope you get a nap in 

Tracie I had mine out a while ago. No fun at all!!! I hate the dentist more than I hate the doctor. 

Speaking of teeth, Em, did you ever get yours pulled? Sorry, I've been awful at keeping up with journals. 

We're having a heat wave and I love it! Summers here are typically foggy, so it's nice to wake up to sun and warmth every morning lately. We ordered a glider for the nursery last night. Our tiny nursery is going to be packed with big furniture, but that's ok. I just want all of us to be comfortable. Glider for me to nurse. Crib for baby to sleep. And extra tall changing table so my tall husband doesn't hurt his back with all the diaper changing he'll be doing!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda , I did manage a little nap it has made me feel better though xxx

Strangest thing happened my right boob started leaking I was like wow lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Wow! I've had no leakage. I keep squeezing them to see if anything will come out! 

Well you are going to have a baby, so I guess it's to be expected! :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao it was weird I started to squeeze it too see if more came out but didn't so I was pretty releaved that it was just a little lol xxx


----------



## KatM

Fili,
That happened to me at week 10 and I spent an hour of my holiday at 2am Googling. Later that day, MS reappeared. It comes and goes, remember. 

Mrskg,
Congrats on your rising HCG!

Jenny,
Glad you snuck in a nap. RLS sounds horrible.

Just,
We planned on driving to Scotland when DH and I were overseas, but it was just too far from Amsterdam and we already drove 6000KM (RT). DH is of Scottish decent, and we definitely want to make it out there one day. We have decided to cruise the UK as DH's European driving was the cause of several fights. I think driving on the opposite side of the car will give me too much anxiety.

I love SanFran to visit. Weather wise and beach wise, SoCal is the way to go in my opinion. Sorry the weather where you are is so unappealing. It's summer. It should not be raining daily. It NEVER rains for a single day in SoCal during the summer. What do you all do there when it rains so much? 

Cazi,
I had wetness and discharge in my undies since the start of my pregnancy. Enough to make them wet. It has lessened, but I think this is normal. The other ladies gave you good advice.

Tracie,
Ouch!!! I had 4 impacted removed when I was 18 and it was traumatic. I looked like a chipmunk for weeks. Take care of yourself hon. Teeth issues suck.

AFM,
DH is at at the F1 Expo here in Austin all weekend promoting his own company. I am meeting with the sweetest GF I have for lunch. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks kat, hope you enjoy lunch! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Jen glad you feel better :hugs: 
Heart, thank you :hugs: and it all sounds like you're super well organised. Your nursery sounds like a dream! Love that it's tailor made for hubs too :cloud9: glad you're enjoying the sun too xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hello ladies, I hope you are all having a great weekend so far! 

I've been unable to make myself only take 80mg of progesterone once per day. It just seems so low! I've been taking 200mg at night and 80mg every morning. Do you think I'm being stupid? My progesterone is so low it just seems like I need more than 80 mg per day.


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 I think you could take 1000mg of progesterone and it wouldn't do any harm! I wouldn't though but think you'll be fine doing that :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Mom2- Talk to your doctor about your concerns. tell him straight out that you know many women who are taking progesterone and they are all on much higher doses. he may have a reason behind the amount he's giving you. Then you can decide for yourself if you still want to up your dose on your own. I don't see how the extra amount can hurt you, but I do know you have to be careful about stopping after the 1st tri and perhaps your does is related to that . Good luck.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi: feeling tired but happy today after I got my 2-3 this morning. I was expecting it could be 1-2 but.... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0717.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jenny25

Ok now my left one has leaked too hmmmmm 

Has any of the 3rd tri girls experienced Beaton hicks yet ? I've had a few over the last couple of days


----------



## jenny25

Not too mention swollen ankles 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/6e322da1.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Ladies sorry a completely selfish post coming from me! But one of my best friends who pregnant well was, the one who had bleeding etc had a baby boy this morning at 5am she was 27 weeks pg, it's so early! They have been transferred to lewisham sum1 give me some hope? I'm in bits for her! The baby has a turned in foot she new that, will his lungs be developed? I'm so in pieces, she's such a lovely person an I'm so gutted right now. X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

There is definitely hope. I read a baby born at 27 weeks has a great than 90% survival rate. I pray her baby is one that lives to a healthy life!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

By 27 weeks, premature babies are no longer considered micropreemies. Now called "very premature babies," these babies have a greater than 95% rate of survival past birth and NICU discharge. However, 27 and 28 weekers still require a lot of medical care and can be expected to stay in the NICU for long periods of time.


----------



## jenny25

Hun at 27 weeks he has a good chance of survival the equipment they have is so advanced , it will depend on how he responds though my friend gave birth 2 weeks ago at 27 weeks but her son passed away a couple of days later I will say a massive prayer xxxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

https://preemies.about.com/od/preemieagesandstages/ss/PrematureBabiesWeekbyWeek_4.htm


----------



## filipenko32

She definitely has a fantastic chance of her baby surviving Hun, I will say a prayer xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sending her all the positivity I can Davies.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies he's still fighting an every hour is crucial right? I pray to god he's a fighter she's been through so much. Thank you for your help sn prayers xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Davies- So scary, but the ladies are right, its not as hopeless as it might sound. Of course there are still risks but I have a couple of friends who delivered at 27 week, one earlier actually and their kids are strong and healthy now and you would have no idea today that they came so early. Praying for no complications for your friends little man.

Cazi - I had a significant increase in wetness during the mid to late 20 weeks of pregnancy. I actually did end up going to make sure that it wasn't my waters leaking but it wasn't. I could usually see a white tinge to the discharge so I though tt hat probably meant it was fine, but my friend who is a nurse was concerned and that made me more anxious so I went to confirm anyway. I used to always have a mini gush after I stood up from going to the loo. It was very strange. Doc said that sometimes discharge and even a little pee can get caught in the tubes and when we stand up it releases the liquid that was stuck in there. Not sure if that's similar to what you are experiencing but that has been my experience.

Ladies I have been washing all the baby's clothes and blankets. I put post it's ont he floor and organised all the stuff we have by size. We got a lot passed on by friends and of course have got given bits and pieces here and there as well as the little things I haven't been able to resist! It doesn't seem to matter how much I am washing and putting away the floor doesn't seem to get any less covered? Not sure what that's about. I found some great drawer organisers at Ikea for cheap but you can't order them online so I will have to try and get there, Its about 1/2 hr drive from me so I need to find a friend who is willing to take a trip!
I love to be organised I am a classic type A, first born, Virgo! ha ha! 
I also started making menus and shopping lists for after the baby so our parents can help us out shopping and making meals. And I found some great freezer recipes - thank you Martha Stewart - so I want to get making those to have them on hand for the summer too. THIS is why I needed to be done with school. SO much to do!

This morning I got us early and made hubs waffles, eggs and bacon for breakfast for Father's day. I also gave him his prezzie which was practical, some work shirts and a few little other bits. He like to get things he needs. I don't get it, I like nothing better than presents that are nothing that I need but something that feels like I am getting spoiled, anyway, each to their own I guess. I know that with getting up early-ish for church and then going to his parents in the afternoon I wouldn't get to spoil him tomorrow so I wanted to do it today. His first fathers day weekend and we still got to sleep in a bit! No doubt that by next year it won't be so easy to whip up waffles with a little one under my feet!

Hope you are all having a great weekend so far :)


----------



## jenny25

Sarah keep us updated darling on how the family is doing xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lovely about the father's day presents croy :cloud9: xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Fili- One of the extras I found was chocolate cigars from Godiva chocolate. I thought, all new dad's got a cigar, and this way I can share too :) He thought it was cute. 

Jenny - Just saw your ankle pic. Hope you can get some time with your feet up today my love, seems like your body is telling you to take it easy, Those are impressive!!


----------



## filipenko32

Love that croy! Think I might have to purchase some of those for next year! Xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I love spoiling my OH i always say i havent done much then spoil him rotten :D


----------



## jenny25

Lol thanks this is a first I said too hubby cor ain't I attractive his response was your carrying a baby it's the most beautiful thing in the world I said what you after lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's nice Jen. My hubs is being an angel too, wonder how long it will last! Xx


----------



## jenny25

Lol fili I think it's cause the football is on and the final is not too the 1st July so he is being smootchy lol plus aarron is at his nans for the night lol xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen- we both have restless legs and big ankles! My feet barely fit into flip flops anymore though. They are getting awful. Will post pic later. The restless legs did get better over the weeks though. 

Davies- huge chance of survival, just alot if nicu time... Huge to ur friend, that worry must be awful. 

Croy- iv been organizing too! All clothes washed but have 3 bags to put away still, going shopping soon to finish my lists, hospital bag stuff, more baskets for the shelves, etc..
U r so sweet to Dh!

Heart - which glider did u get? I'm still laughing about ur double handed FU pic in ur journal!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya hopeful :wave: just wondering where you were lol!

Jen yes it's the football lol! they have to be good to get away with watching it EVERY night!!! Like children do when they're quiet because they want to stay up :rofl: xx


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I am after a glider recommendation too. I tried out tons, some are way to low for me and offer no head support, curious what you other gals are finding.

Hopeful - I have a shower next weekend and then we'll do the final shop :) Getting close, especially for you !!


----------



## melfy77

Heart: peeing was not the issue...:blush: I totally threw up 5 minutes after taking those vitamins:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

My sickness is back! Yay! So grateful!


----------



## filipenko32

Heart how you feeling Hun?


----------



## heart tree

Kat have a fab day! SoCal definitely has weather I prefer. I LOVE summer weather. We don't get snow here and it never rains except in the winter, but I dislike the foggy summers here. Oddly, if you get a few miles outside of SF in any direction, you get summer weather. That's one reason I like Berkeley better.

Davies, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Sounds like she has a little fighter. I know a couple who had a baby at 26 weeks. She is a happy, healthy, robust 8 year old now. My thoughts are with your friend and her baby.

Mom2, 80mgs seems to be a low amount to me, but maybe the doc has a reason? I took 400mgs a day, but I wasn't taking it as far along as you into my pregnancy. I also never had my progesterone tested during pregnancy.

Madrid, gorgeous test!

Jen, I've had Braxton hicks since 20 weeks. They don't hurt, but the further along I get, the less comfortable they feel. No swollen ankles for me, but that's probably because I'm hardly on my feet.

Croy you are so organized! I love being organized too. I have a very detailed list of things I need. Frozen dinners are a great idea! I might have to add that to my list. I want to get Godiva cigars for the birth. What a fun idea!

Oh Melfy, how awful! You poor thing!

Fili, yay to the sickness coming back! I knew it would. I'm doing ok. Feeling out of breath and lightheaded today, but that's just part of pregnancy. 

This is the glider I got. I researched for a long time, but unfortunately I couldn't find any stores where you could actually sit in any. They were all up on shelves, or the floor model ones were too expensive. I couldn't justify spending too much on a glider so I was looking for a nice looking one with good reviews that was under $300. This one fit the bill. We'll see. I wasn't able to test drive it. If we hate it, we can always sell it on Craigslist.

https://www.toysrus.com/product/pro...&displayTab=enh&productId=12810021&totCount=3


----------



## jenny25

I have a few most mornings it freaks Paul out lol xxx


----------



## sara1

Davies- Your friend must be so scared, but the odds are really in her and her baby's favour. I wish then all the best. Please keep us posted on how they get on. :hugs:

Madrid- Congrats on your test!

Jen- Put your feet up girl!!! I hope you get a chance for some rest.

Heart- Sounds like you're feeling better after your hospital ordeal. I like the look of that glider, let us know how it feels when you get it delivered.

Croy- Such sweet Father's day gifts. We don't get mother's day or father's day here in greece... I may have to insist they get added to our household calendar!

Afm- We've got company coming tomorrow to watch the election returns and and see if the country decides to collectively plunge into the sea like a bunch of lemmings. I've been shopping and cooking so at least we'll have a nice last supper! My belly feels hard and distended and I keep thinking I'll feel the baby move any minute... can't wait!

Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely weekend!


----------



## daviess3

I still don't no anymore I'm sure her priority is to b with her bubba now, I'm feeling slightly more positive after reading ur comments! I just hope all is ok for her I was on the phone to her until 10pm last night an she had him at 5am! Do must of been mega quick an she was fine on phone she just said she was getting shooting pains in her bottom etc! I said I had felt kicks there to! Coz like me her placebta was at the front!! Omg I just feel overwhelmed at it all! As soon as I No anything I will post ladies xx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Sarah xxx

I will get some rest aarrons staying at his nans so I've had a pretty relaxing day Paul and I were just talking about labour etc I think he wants us too sort out a birth plan he wants too know how he can support me in labour what I do and don't want etc so things finally seem on the up for both of us I'm so glad to be back on track with him xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Sending prayers Davies xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

melfy77 said:


> Tracie: poor thing:hugs:
> 
> So I learned something new today: vitamins on an empty stomach = running to the bathroom 5 minutes later.:sick: Weird, because usually I get up, take all the pills, and 5-10 minutes later have a latte (decaf obviously) and it's ok. Although I don't really enjoy the coffee taste so much anymore.


Melfy is that the prenatal vitamins? They do the same to me. I've had to stop taking them as I throw them back up again ten minutes later regardless of whether I take them with food, after food or on an empty stomach. Some advice I had from someone on another thread (which I must admit I haven't tried) is to keep them in the freezer and take them before bed. I'm taking high dose folic acid so I'm not too hung up on them but I will try to take them again at some point.


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies struggling with sickness from prenatals, early on its fine to just take folic acid if that's all you can stomach. My doctor also told me to try the gummy/chewable ones. They don;t have any iron in them and often that is what makes you sick. It worked for me, I never even felt sick taking the gummy prenatals.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - that is a stylish glider! 

Croy- if you like upholstered gliders, I got the best chairs bilana. It is the only one that supported my head and I tried out over 20 of them ( probably more).
I love it, so comfy. Can't fit it in the nursery but it's in my living room that we are making into a baby area as its on the first floor and cooler for the summer. 

I got it in a cream color. It took about 5 weeks to get I think?


----------



## filipenko32

Preggo insomnia! 3.03am and I'm eating a bowl of rice crispies cereal feeling wide awake! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh heart the glider looks so comfy and stylish like hopeful said. I like the dark wood against the cream, nice!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- u should make rice crispie bars! Yum!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:brat: I wanna feel my baby move more! :brat:

Okay, fit over. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, ladies. My good friend (who's husband didn't get the job) she's due Aug 1st, we were talking about our cravings and I told her I had been unable to find cherries when I went to the store. She was so sweet! She bought me a bag and dropped them off in my fridge yesterday! How nice is that? Funny thing is, I had been out to town and picked up 2 bags and different stores as well. :haha: So I ate a whole bag for breakfast without sharing a single one! :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Just checking in ladies no news yet, I text her but I didn't want to hound her with lots of texts! X
I been awake since 5am worrying! I just want to no she's an bubbas ok! I feel almost guilty for moaning about silly things now like my pelvis pain! X
Heart I love the glider really nice finish to it x

Hopeful Jen sorry bout swollen cankles! Have u tried compression stockings? X


----------



## daviess3

Sara how was elections? X
Mom2 I love cherries! Haven't got any but I brought white flesh nectarines from waitrose so they will do lol! X
Hi mrsmig mrskg melfie tuckie Kat embo bumpy puppy just hope we're all ok xx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I really really hope your friend's baby is ok, keep us posted. :hugs: 

Did anyone experience intense hunger at 9 weeks even without the sickness? I don't think it's necessarily the Roids as I've had sickness and mostly little appetite this pregnancy but since nine weeks my hunger has stepped up big time! And my nose is stuffy and bloody! Yuk!


----------



## jenny25

Fili my hunger didnt kick in till abit later in the pregnancy xxxx


Happy fathers day and fathers too be day for my uk girls xxxx


----------



## fitzy79

Have been reading and enjoying seeing how everyone is doing on here. Makes me hopeful that I too may get to experience cankles, movement, insane hunger, insomnia...but big NO to all the scary things!

By my reckoning I'm 5 weeks tomorrow and having crampy, stretchy pains (mised with constipation discomfort:blush: sorry TMI!) My tests have developed nicely...very strong FRER at 17dpo and even my IC today at 20dpo was decent so fingers crossed.

For any steroid ladies...did you find that they affected feelings of breast tenderness. I had very sore (.)(.)'s after ovulation and few days before BFP plus right around BFP implantation etc I was being woken in night with shooting pains under my left arm and into breast. Now they feel slightly fuller and think nipple area is bigger but only sore if I press on them. Just wondered what everyone else's experiences were??


----------



## filipenko32

Fitzy to my knowledge of four of us on Roids, one had no pain just 'deflated / indented' boobs lol! One had tenderness but only later on say 13 weeks and one had steady breast tenderness from day 1 onwards and as for me just mild armpit pain and mild boob tenderness on and off throughout. They are veiny too. Also my areole are indented in both boobs at the sides. And I have loads of small White lumpy things on them and I had milky discharge at 8 weeks but none since!! :shock: that's unusual, though my sister had it at 8 weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and my boobs are a cup size bigger! Already!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, sorry to read about your friend having her baby at 27 weeks. It is a worry but I reckon the odds are in her favour aswell. babies born at 27/28 weeks have brilliant chances of survival. Just may be in for a long haul and a long stay in hospital. Your poor friend will be worried sick.


----------



## sara1

Fili- I had intense hunger at that stage... really in fits and starts all through 1st tri, irrespective of my nausea.

Fitzy- My boobs barely hurt while I was on the steroids (though they were veiny and somewhat swollen)... They are way more tender now that I've weaned off

Tuckie- I just experienced your foot tenderness... spent the last 2 hours barefoot in the kitchen (how 1950's does THAT sound!) and now the soles of my feet are throbbing.

Davies- Keeping everything crossed for your friend and her baby. Elections are today so we'll know tonight whether I need to think about relocating and hiding any spare euros I have under the mattress :shock:


----------



## Mrskg

so far so good :thumbup: here's my test progression xxx not sure where 14th is :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







june 12th x3.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









june 13th x3.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 3









june x3.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 1









june x3 2.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









june x3 3.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## heart tree

Awesome tests Mrskg!! Are you going to schedule an early scan or bloods?

Fitzy, will you post your tests? I love looking at them!

Davies, still thinking of your friend. I hope her little man is doing ok. Try to get some rest though. You need your strength for your baby and also to give your friend support when she needs it. 

Sara, I'm following Greece's news right now. Good luck with the elections. 

Fili, I've never been very hungry. I keep waiting for it to kick in, but it doesn't. Often I don't feel like eating. I'm sure it's because I'm so inactive. 

I went to Tim's cousin's house yesterday. She gave us her newborn carseat, Medea breast pump (the freestyle, small one that makes it easy to carry to work), a mobile for the crib, bottles, breast milk bags, an infant insert for an Ergo carrier, and 2 bags of clothes! What a score! 

I had a lot of contractions yesterday and they increased in frequency last night. About 7-10 minutes apart. I took a warm bath nut it didn't seem to help. I'm convinced I have an irritable uterus after reading about it online. They never got painful, so I decided to ignore them and go to bed. Sleeping seems to stop them. I can't keep going to the hospital for episodes like these. I read that the more BH contractions you have, the faster the labor. I hope so! I won't care about them once I hit 36 weeks. But for now, I still worry a bit about them.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara glad there's someone else who experienced the same thing! It seems to be in the morning mostly and then sickness kicks in by afternoon, but the hunger is insane, I'm like a monster!! Thanks for supporting my neurotic symptom spotting over the last month! :hugs: 

Thanks heart and Jen too :hugs: 

Heart :hugs: about the contractions I'm sure that must be a bit scary. Did the doctor say that was ok? I think you've every right just to check in with a midwife or someone for reassurance if you're worried Hun, that's their job at the end of the day. I think I would be calling them every time it happened just to check it's ok but I am over the top, I email and call every medical person I can access as it is and I'm only in the first tri, god knows what I'll be like at your stage. :wacko:

I think pup's is a bit sad if you check her journal, hope she is ok...


----------



## Mrskg

heart i will get a scan at 9 wks not calling epu until in out of chemical stage x but feeling a bit better as never got this last month xxx
 



Attached Files:







june 17th digi x3.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## filipenko32

Yay!!!!! Brilliant mrs kg I think this is your sticky bean! Hurray :yipee:


----------



## Mrskg

thanks fili x confident it wont be a chemical now but just have to get passed mmc xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg- awesome lines! 

Fitzy- did u ask about roids? I thought my boobs felt smaller and didn't hurt as much on them. 

Fili- I was hungry alot... Was wondering where pups has been

Heart- sorry for the BH! Ive only had that one on the monitor but the dr didn't think it was one, it'd isn't get high enough or go long enough, probably just irritation to a kick.
When u were on the monitor, do u know how high the counter went up when u would have a contraction? Mine just went to about 30 the one time it might have been a Bh but it started at a baseline of 10. 

Just had to get peaches, nectarines and raspberries yesterday, yum.
U girls for me on peaches and nectarines!

Sara- hope the election goes well, I haven't been following but heard its been a mess over there.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm so emotional, crying watching dirty dancing, swooning over Patrick swayze whilst simultaneously puking in my mouth - sorry tmi but that's what just happened! Who said pregnancy was pleasant / natural? Hmmmmm it's such a shame he died so early isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

Here you go girls, I'm watching the film but this is the closest I could find on you tube if Patrick swayze was ever your thing! He was so gorge! Hopefully you won't vom while you're watching it!! :haha: I used to watch this film over and over when I was a teen! Anyone else? 

Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QQPgrXWWys&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## heart tree

I've come to appreciate how hard pregnancy is on the body. It sometimes doesn't feel natural to me at all Fili. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE being blessed with this experience. At the same time, I miss feeling normal. I miss having stable hormones, being able to walk without getting winded, having a waist, etc. I would be crying with you. He was so young. It's very sad. I adore that movie!

I hope Pups is ok. There was no indication that I could tell why she was leaving. 

My dad and stepmom are coming for lunch today. Should be a nice time. My house is a mess. Need to make Tim give it a quick clean. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you enjoy time with your dad and step mum and have a nice lunch! 
I also think for us it's like we haven't had our bodies back for so long... Always trying to get pregnant etc suffering all the side effects and then losing the beans... Trying again and so it goes on. I feel as though I've been pregnant for 1.5 years and it's still going on iykwim. So in that respect I will be so glad when I'm done having children and I can really get my body back.


----------



## Mrskg

swoon at patrick swayze x oh time for the sexy dance cant wait till end xxx


----------



## fitzy79

MrsKg..brill progression...it is a relief to make it past chemical stage. Both my last 2 were chemicals..implanted and started churning out HCG but slowly and lines never got very dark. Do you know how many dpo you are or is it an 
approximate guess??

Heart...POAS gallery coming up just for you!

1) 11dpo IC 2)11dpo FRER (evening urine) 3) 13dpo IC 4) 14dpo FRER (bottom test) 5) 17dpo (FRER)
 



Attached Files:







11dpo IC.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 2









11dpo.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2









13 dpo IC.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2









14dpo FRER.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









17 dpo FRER.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fitzy79

Oh and lastly..today's 20dpo IC...much darker but still not control line dark...I have been drinking litres of water though and I feel ok given the last FRER I did on Thurs..
 



Attached Files:







20 dpo IC.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## filipenko32

Great progression fitzy! :yipee: my frer looked like that I think, all my 1 million tests are on the first page of my journal if you want to look at more tests..I was obsessed!


----------



## Mrskg

thinking roughly 15dpo fitzy x lovong you're progression :thumbup:


----------



## fitzy79

Wow for 15dpo Mrs your IC's are amazing!!!!

Fili will have to go for a stalk..I'm obsessed too but trying not to be as it's so stressful and I keep worrying that mine should be darker etc etc!!!!! We're never happy!

Shooting pain in my left boob again...quite uncomfortable and I've had a lot of crampy feelings today too. Scary but I remember them from my pregnancy that got to 9+2 last Summer so praying it's a good sign!


----------



## filipenko32

I had all those symptoms too Fitzy! I def think that with aspirin and heparin you'll have a successful pregnancy this time. I think that even with mild antiphospholipid syndrome the chances of a successful pregnancy go from 10 to 80% with treatment according to Lesley regan as you prob know. Having a pregnancy just stop when it was never behind dates or never had a weak hb is def a sign of a possible blood clotting problem as she also says in her book.. I have everything crossed for you this time! Xx


----------



## Mrskg

do you think i could be more than that with lines so dark ive had a look at other 15dpo an they dont seem that dark x mmm back to the drawing board xxx

ps fitzy having those symptoms too xx


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Fili...it's so good to have people who understand. I'm also taking the roids and have had 2 intralipid infusions so far too...throwing everything into the mix so hopefully it'll bring me my Rainbow!

I just checked out your HPT gallery.....you really were obsessed!!!!:haha:


----------



## fitzy79

Mrskg said:


> do you think i could be more than that with lines so dark ive had a look at other 15dpo an they dont seem that dark x mmm back to the drawing board xxx
> 
> ps fitzy having those symptoms too xx

I think you could maybe add a few days but then again it could have been an early implanter either! I'm pretty certain I implanted about 9dpo as had some mild cramping but you could have been as early as 5/6dpo??


----------



## debzie

Mrskg and fitzy I am loving your progression pics.

My scan is in the morning at 0840hrs really hope I can sleep tonight.


----------



## filipenko32

fitzy79 said:


> Thanks Fili...it's so good to have people who understand. I'm also taking the roids and have had 2 intralipid infusions so far too...throwing everything into the mix so hopefully it'll bring me my Rainbow!
> 
> I just checked out your HPT gallery.....you really were obsessed!!!!:haha:

I know haha! But I would do it all again lol! I was still testing at 6.5 weeks. You will get your baby Hun. If you were on asp and hep before and it failed, sadly it's because of a random chromo problem as you prob know. Rosemary at St Mary's said just because we are rpl does not mean we are immune to random errors like women who just have one mc, one random could be thrown into the mix for us even when we are on all the treatment but one day it all falls into place. One doc told me in no uncertain terms I would have children just before I got pregnant with this one, I was really on a downward hill mentally at that point and those words from a consultant who is one of the best ones to see, really really helped so I'm telling you that now! You will have your baby(ies) and this is more than likely your sticky bean! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww debzie :hugs: we all know how bloody stressful it is. No words just wishing you all the best and hoping and praying for you! We will all be in the scan room with you. Xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks fili really trying to stay positive right now and think I will see that flutter tomorrow, thats all I want and to be measuring on dates, least then I will be reassured.


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie, I just double checked my dates and ov and mentally allowed myself a day either side before freaking! Now I know that 3 days either way is fine too xxx


----------



## Mrskg

i was told at epu 5 days either way xx

will bw thinking of you dbzie x got everything crossed x

thanks fitzy ive had a look back on my cycle an could maybe be of by a couple of days x guess ill just have to wait till scan at 9 weeks xxx


----------



## lexi374

Good luck tomorrow to debzie, melfy, abi, and tuckie! :thumbup: (and me :haha:)

Great lines fitzy and mrskg. :thumbup:

Fitzy my boobs are not bigger and have not been that sore at all, they are only tender on sides and some days not at all. :hugs:

Fili i love dirty dancing, watched it again even though ive seen it a hundred times! :haha:

Davies praying for your friend. x


----------



## fitzy79

Debzie, will be thinking of you tomorrow and looking forward to reading all about the beautiful flicker:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All the very best for tomorrow Debzie. I'm sure this is going to be good for you. 
MrsKg your tests look fab, so do yours Fitzy. 
Heart and Fili, regarding what you were saying about the impact pregnancy has on you, I figured out yesterday that I started ttc in late 2008. Fell pregnant in feb 2009, gave birth in nov 2009, breast fed until Jan 2011, fell pregnant again in feb 2011 and you know the rest! Obviously I'm due to give birth at the end of this year, then another 12 months or so breast feeding and that takes me to 2014!!! Not that I'm complaining...I don't want the universe to think I'm complaining..
Heart I'm pleased you are trying to stay relaxed through these damned episodes of contractions. I hope they lessen and just mean you get a nice easy delivery when the time is right. 
Davies, thinking about your friend and her baby. 
I hope Pups is ok I haven't read her journal. 
I have a stinking horrible rotten cold. Anybody else's symptoms drop like a stone at 12 weeks or is it just the cold masking them?


----------



## tuckie27

Davies- Sorry about your friend, but from what all the other girls here have said, it sounds like the chances for survival are good. Keep us posted. 

Croy- You are definitely Type A! You make me feel lazy when I read all the stuff you're getting done everyday!

Heart- Lovely glider. Sorry about the BH, but a quick labor would be nice :D

Sara- OMG the feet!!! :dohh: They got me bad yesterday. I was up on my feet making a big brunch and then I was doing housework for a few hours. It was sooo bad. I had to prop them up with pillows and lay there forever. Even got OH to rub them for me. My mom suggested soaking them in a cool epsom salt foot bath, which I might try. She also told me to stay away from salt :/ This sucks! It seems like it's mostly my heels and the balls of my feet. I read about how our bones stretch and the joints, tendons, and ligaments all change due to hormones, but this seems so early to be getting this. WTF are we going to do come 3rd tri?!? Funny, my hubby made the same "barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen" joke last week :haha:

Fili- Love Dirty Dancing. I remember the scene in the cabin where they dance before they dtd and watching Swayze's back muscles the whole time HAHA! He was so sexy! 

Nice progressions ladies :thumbup:

MrsM- Sorry you're sick hun :hugs: 

Afm, 
I spent Friday night sick as hell with some kind of food poisoning or something. I never puked, it was all coming from the other end :/ I was fine yesterday though, except the damn feet! OH was drinking last night and decided to give himself a haircut :dohh: I told him before he went to bed "You are going to wake up in the morning and look at yourself in the mirror and think 'Wow, I'm a dumbass'" It looks awful! He pretty much woke up this morning and felt like a dumbass and he wants to fix it. He's embarassed (and he should be), but I told him to go to the barber shop and tell them he passed out and his buddies screwed with him :haha: Happy Father's Day babe, you look like a drunken dipshit!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie that's hilarious!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks for the concern ladies, I appreciate the love in this thread :)

I am reading, just not commenting, I am struggling a bit with emotions atm and today it got the better of me.

Loving all the POAS pictures too :)


----------



## sara1

Tuckie :rofl::rofl: dh's 'haircut' men can be soooo foolish.

Good luck to all the ladies with scans tomorrow! I'm looking forward to a wonderful day of pictures and good news! 

I'll catch up properly tomorrow, but right now my guests just left and I'm exhausted! Dh's last words to me before I went to bed were ' you realize we may have to move to the states for a few years' :shock: he's now glued to the tv...


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: puppy xx


----------



## hopeful23456

LOL tuckie!! 

Pups- :hugs:

Just left target, pissed! The returns wouldn't take a tote that is a little too big that I bought last month as it was in clearance and not in their system anymore. She heard some bad language from me... Couldnt help it, but couldn't they just give me store credit? I've spent over 500 there the past few weeks and we had to carry that fuckin tote in th rain... Left it at target and told them to throw it


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- That sucks! Did you ask to talk to a manager? I'm really surprised Target was like that. They've always been good for me with returns. Even when I've lost the receipt, they give me store credit.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I read all the posts and cracked up at some of them, especially Tuckie's DH's haircut. I am just popping in to say hi... too much emotional uproar with trying to get things sorted out before our move and dealing with DH's parents trying to manipulate him.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- should have asked for a mgr but didn't want to deal with it.... ;)
What sucks worse too is I bought a tote from there today too! Needed one a little smaller to fit in the closet. 

U get a pic of dh hair?

Hi kat! Sucks U have to deal with the in laws but it will be awesome once u get to SoCal. They don't live there do they?


----------



## tuckie27

Ugh, Kat, the inlaws are at it again? :/ Sorry hun. Dealing with families can suck sometimes!

Hopeful- I totally tried to get a pic, but he was on to me and swatted my phone away! LOL


----------



## Madrid98

Thinking of you debzie as you're probably watching your little bean in the screen right now :winkwink:

fili I used to watch Dirty Dancing far too often when I was a teenager. I loved it and I still do. He wasn't my cup of tea but the dancing was great:dance:

All the other ladies having scans today good luck to you all!! Waiting for you updates!!:happydance:

puppy I don't know what's happened but :hugs:

hopeful they should have given you credit or at least a chance to exchange for a smaller one. 

I'm going to join the test show and this is today's test at 16-17dpo :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0722.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh Dirty Dancing. I was 15 when that film came out and I loved it. I had a babysitting job and I used to watch in on a VHS video every Saturday night! On Saturday night I watched The Full Monty and I'd forgotten how much I liked that Fil too, and how hot Hugo Speer was in it!


----------



## Madrid98

Happy 12wks mrsM!!


----------



## Mrskg

:thumbup: great test Madrid xxx


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls 

Just on route to hospital for 1st appointment of 4 this week kinda hitting a brick wall at the moment and have no idea why meh xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies 

Scan this morning and I am measuring 6 weeks (-3 days but thats fine) and lovely flickering heartbeat. Only concern (which Im worried about) is they did see an area of bleeding around the sac, it was small measuring 18mm. Consultant has advised me to stop taking aspirin, and avoid sexual intercourse. He said its one of two things, implantation bleeding, or a twin that has been lost. He is not that concerned about it. He said I may have some spotting soon. Follow up scan in three weeks. Keelping with the photos here is my little.........I have no name yet????
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 033.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news on seeing that flickering heartbeat Debzie. I wouldnt worry about the dark area showing some bleeding. thats very common and may bleed out resulting in spotting or may just completely disappear. I think several people on here have had that. Try not to worry too much and if you do get any spotting dont freak out x


----------



## daviess3

Debzie congrats rest up drink lots of water!(I swear by water) an do no hoovering lifting or exercise! Xx

Hi ladies my friend messaged this morning her lil one weighs 2lb 3oz he is stable now but every hour is crucial, she is coming home today as she haemmorraged so she needs to rest! She's going back tommorow her hubby is with baby but she is so shocked an tired she's going to try call later when she feels like she can talk as she's not good at the moment! Bless her thanks for all your well wishes I think he has a way to go yet. 

Pups you ok chick? Saw people sending hugs is everything ok? X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, it sounds promising for the baby, he is quite a good weight. You hear of babies surviving that arent even a pound. But every hour is crucial. Your poor friend it must be such a worry and at the same time she needs to try and rest and sleep to get her own strength back. Hoping for the best outcome x


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck jenny xx

:happydance: debzie xxx

Davies so glad your friends wee man is stable will be praying for them x I'm trying to drink as much water as poss I know that's something I didn't do last times x


----------



## sara1

Davies- That's good news about your friend... It's going to be a long road, but it sounds like her and her little boy are starting out ok. I wish her all the best.

Debzie- CONGRATULATIONS!! I had bleeding, a small clot, measuring 22mm which they saw at my 6 week scan and didn't fully disappear until 12 weeks. The doctor kept telling me to be prepared for bleeding, but I never saw any. Rest and do not do any heavy lifting. you've nothing to worry about.


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Davies, doing better today. Having major emotional wobbles atm and domestic issues on top. Dragging me down x


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie that is fab news!! Minus 3 days is fine according to my midwife and the bleeding does not sound serious at all. :yipee: sounds like this is your sticky bean!!

Davies hoping and praying for your friend and her baby!! :hugs: 

Mrs migg Just for you to take your mind off your on and off symptoms https://www.toutlecine.com/images/star/0002/00029372-hugo-speer.html 

Pups :hug: we're all here if you need to vent! 

I got 3 days supply work in a nice school next week :yipee: !!


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

lovely tests girls!
yay congrats debzie - lovely pic of your little bean!
sarah, sending love to your friend, that must be so hard but little man sounds like a fighter!
hugs puppy, as Fili said we are all here for you if you want to vent!

good luck to the rest of the girls with scans today. i know there were a few of you.

afm - got some VERY cute outfits yesterday cant stop looking at them! went to next with my mummy and she spoilt me, dungarees, cute baby grows and a little fleece jacket with a hood and little ears! cute!!!

Davies did your bloom come yet? mine is getting delivered in July - excited much!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

very excited to have moved up another box!!!!!! Pleased by the littlest things in life nowadays!


----------



## bumpyplease

thats fab that you have some work next week fili - well done you! you will have major bnb withdrawal symptoms though if you u cant get on during the day!!!


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies,

So had the scan and everything looks fine! Measuring 12 weeks 3 days, edd 28th dec! NT measurement 1.6mm. They said if there is something wrong with bloods i will prob get a call by the end of the week. Will try and post a pic in a bit. Still cant believe we are here, thought this day would never come. :cloud9:

Just booked a couple of days away by the seaside. :thumbup:

Debzie congrats on seeing the heartbeat thats great news! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Lexi great news! Two days further on than me!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooooooh Fili!!! That gave me quite a turn!!! :happydance:


----------



## lexi374

Gender guesses welcome!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats lexi xx


----------



## jenny25

Things went fine today my iron is low I didn't speak to the consultant I will wait and see my midwife on wed about how I've been feeling 

How is everyone ? 

Davies that's good your friends little boy is stable I will
Still keep them in my thoughts xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lexi that is fab news Hun!! So pleased for you!! I hope you're kept waiting and waiting for that call. I'm sure everything will be just perfect and the odds will be really low. 

Jen glad all is ok with you too. Hope you're doing ok emotionally :hugs: glad you chatted to the midwife. 

Davies so glad your friend and her little boy are stable for now. She must be worried out of her mind though? Xxx

Bumps I am going to get b and b withdrawals because....

.... my phone has been ringing off the hook for teaching jobs! All my refs cleared and I am fully booked up and am not going to be able to post on here as often as I have been doing :nope: but at least it means I'm going to be earning lots of money ready to buy baby things and at least I get to teach again which I love doing. Can't believe I am getting my life back. I'll try and post in the evenings when I can. I start tomorrow and then it is full on till end of July. Can't believe it! I get to claim all my expenses every week too so I will be spending £10 daily on m and s lunches (no lunch spending limit) as I'm eating for two of course! You can even claim breakfast too!!

I'm even working before my 10 week scan on Thursday, finish work at 4 :haha: love supply for that reason alone! And then I have to get from the school to central London in rush hour for scan at 6.15. At least I won't be too much of a nervous wreck all day!! I hope!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats debzie and lexi!!!

fili that job sounds great hun!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun, theyre all different schools, some for three or four days though so it will be interesting!!


----------



## puppycat

Good news on the jobs Fili :thumbup:


----------



## Fitmomma

Hi Ladies! 
How have you all been?
I had my first scan on Friday and I am so happy to announce that the baby is doing great! We saw him (I am convinced its a boy :winkwink: ) kicking, wiggling and even waving! Already! It was such an amazing experience. I can't wait for the next visit. :cloud9:
It's been so strange, I haven't been able to eat or even think about vegetables and I used to be a vegetarian! Any one else not able to eat their veggies?


----------



## jenny25

Congrats on the jobs fili that's brilliant news hun xx


How you feeling today puppy is there anything i can do too help xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls, how you doing pups? How you feeling Jen?


----------



## filipenko32

Great news fit momma!!! See this thread is lucky! So happy for you :yipee: it's such an amazing feeling when it all goes well for the first time isn't it? Xxx


----------



## puppycat

I'm doing ok thanks. Laura's gone down for a nap, Gareth's just off to a work induction so I might try and get a quick nap in too. The sun's shining which always helps :)


----------



## filipenko32

Pups it's the rain that makes me happy lol! I'm a weirdo! :rain::rain::rain: and :xmas7: love winter weather! Do you think I need a psychiatrist lol :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

I don't mind rain but the washing in the house instead of on the line is a pain. Plus, the sun is ace at bleaching nappy stains :)

Trying to insure our car for a few weeks just so we can fix it and give it back to the hire company - it's so bloody expensive!!


----------



## sara1

Wow Lexi :yipee: What fantastic pictures! I say boy :blue:

Congratulations on your scan Fitmomma!

That's 3 positive scan updates so far today! What a lovely way to take the edge off Monday. Still waiting on scan updates from Tuckie, Melfly and Abi

Happy 12 weeks MisMig!

Bumpy- ohhh shopping spree with Mom. I'm seriously looking forward to that when I go to the States. I still haven't bought a single thing for baby yet. We're waiting till after my anatomy scan on the 23rd of July. Pictures of adorable baby things would be a lovely substitute though. I can't believe how far along you are. you were the 1st BFP from the RMC thread after I joined... feels like yesterday.

Fili- That's wonderful that you're fully booked up teaching. Subbing can be tough but it's certainly never dull! It's really lovely how excited you are... makes me smile. 

Puppy- Sending you :hugs: 

Afm- Had a fabulous swim- was just bursting with energy this morning which was great (not that I let that interfere with my afternoon nap :wacko: ). I keep closing my eyes and trying to will the baby to kick me hard enough so I can feel it. I'm getting impatient:brat:


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations fitmomma :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I hope you feel kicks soon!! Amazing that you're going to feel your little girl soon!!
I went for a swim this morning, I did 40 lengths and it was lovely! It's so relaxing isn't it? I'll let you all know some stories when I've done a few jobs - there's always some hiccups with supply work lol!

Bumps how's your dad?


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I'm fine fili I have low iron so maybe that explains my restless legs so see how that goes back at hospital tomorrow for anti d injection then midwife wed but everything seems too be fine :-D 

That's good puppy I find having naps makes me feel better I think I probably find I get more sleep with my nap than what I do at night xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

glad you are feeling a bit brighter today pups.

sounds like a good day all round - lots of good news i love that!!! great scans ladies!

sara, some of my bits are soo cute ill try and take a pic or two tonight and upload!!! i cant stop looking at the tiny things and imagining my little man in them. im due 4 months today its flying by!!!!!!!!

thanks for asking about my dad fili - hes not doing great, the chemo is really taking it out him but hes a fighter!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fitmomma, glad the scan went well on Friday, its always such a relief..I cant say I struggle with my veggies as I am a veggie. So many people said to me "I bet you start eating meat when pregnant" but I knew there was no way!

Bumpy, Im sorry to hear that your dad undergoing chemo, but glad he's fighting it. Several people that I know of have been diagnosed with cancer recently and its worrying how common its becoming. I hope he stays strong x

Sara, Im the same as you, Im depserate to feel this baby move, cant wait to feel flutters. But they mentioned at my last scan that I have an anterior placenta which is at the front so that tends to cushion any movements which mean you dont feel anything till later.
Has anyone on here got an anterior placenta? and can tell me when you first started to feel anything?

Fili, great news about your supply teaching job, that will keep you busy and pass time quicker.

Puppy, sorry to hear you've been struggling with emotions. I kind of feel the same. I have several ups and downs but read that this is commond during pregnancy. Cant wait to have this baby so that I can start working out again, I love excercising like on my cross trainer, taking the dog long walks etc. Im too scared to do anything just now. I feel as though Im high risk enough. Take care x


----------



## pink80

Just - Never has got an anterior placenta I tihink - if you go have a look in her journal it might give you an idea, although I do think it was a bit later than some :flower:

I'm still waiting to feel something too xxx


----------



## sara1

Just- I remember mom2 saying she has an anterior placenta... I can't think who else.

Bumpy- I'm sorry to hear your father has been struggling with chemo. It really is awful stuff. It can be draining on the family as well (my mom has been battling stage 4 metastatic breast cancer for years). If you need to talk, I've pretty much seen it all. Sending you many :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: everyone 

Let's see what I remember :wacko:

Hopeful...:hugs: and I'm sorry you're having to go through the heartbreak yet again :hugs:

Welcome back mrskg :sticky: dust

Welcome Madrid sticky :dust:

Lexi...:wohoo: for fab scan...I'm waiting to hear the doppler to decide which gender :winkwink:

Debzie...:yipee: for a fab scan for you too :D

Heart...I'm sorry you're having a shitty time...rest lady :hugs:

Pups...:hugs: and texts :hugs:

Hopeful...I'd have wrapped the bag round their head :smug: loved the pics of the girlie he other day :cloud9:

Sara...swimming...refreshing! But crazy :haha:

Fili...great news on supply work..you're going to be knackered so rest when possible :thumbup:

Just...me and momm2 have anterior placentas...I first felt movement at almost 18 weeks..first kick around 21-22 weeks. I have a lazy dude so really get frustrated at the lack of movement :hissy:

Jen...swollen tootsies...and hope you get your iron level sorted

Tuckie...I'd have got a pic for sure :haha: glad your medical stuff is all sorted now :flower:

Bumpy...really hope your dad is ok :hugs: bet you can't wait for the bloom :dance:

Davies...so sorry to hear about your friends...:hugs: for the little man and his family :hugs:

Kat..what a fab birthday present...but :grr: to the selfish inlaws :growlmad:

Oh crap...I know I've missed some people I'm sorry :wacko:

AFM...all ok..lots of right hand rib pain and heartburn :roll: I'll take the lot though :D

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone. My Internet connection is down at my house. I'm on my phone, but won't be able to keep up today without my home connection working. Just wanted to say Congrats to Debzie, Lexi and Fitmomma. Debzie, I had a small clot too. I had some pink spotting at 5 weeks. Then at 9 or 10 weeks I had one small dark red bleed. It was enough to get onto my underwear, but not enough to soak through. I then had brown spotting every day for the next two weeks. I was also told to stop the baby aspirin and to be on full pelvic rest. When is your next scan? They can keep an eye on it and make sure it's not growing. They can also look to see if it is old blood or fresh blood. Obviously old blood is better and it's also better if it doesn't get any bigger. It's scary to have but pretty common. Mine was not detectable 2 weeks after the red bleed. Hang in there. 

Still waiting for Melfy and Abi's reports. 

Will check in later!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Never, I'll use you as a guideline then. Hopefully I'll start to feel flutters next week then when Im almost 18 weeks!


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks for the love and hugs for my dad girls, means a lot.

i dont have an anterior placenta but didnt feel anything until 18 weeks on the dot! so dont worry if you dont feel anything for a week or two yet girls. im now nearly 23 weeks and dont feel regular kicks, occassionally i do but a lot of the time its still just movement and butterfly/strange tummy rumbling feelings!


----------



## Hope39

Just dropping in to say :hi: to everyone

It seems that you are all ok and still going strong in your pregnancies

I had a quick scan this morning and all tissue has passed, this latest mc was nothing compared to other 3 that i have had to endure, hardly any pain, hardly any blood or clots but everything has passed!!

The nurse thinks i should go on progesterone and heparin next and will be discussing this with my mc consultant when she sees her tomorrow so if they give me prog & hep then i will have another go before going to see Prof Q, Dr S or St Marys (still dont know which way to go)

Hope your dad is bearing up with the chemo Bumpy, a friend of ours is treating a couple of cancer patients with a certain type of 'oil'. In one of the patients, the hot spots on one of his lungs have totally disappeared and the tumour has reduced in his other lung. The other patient he is treating, she is pretty much riddled with it but her tumours have also reduced in a few areas but then spread in another area. Our friend put a statement out on FB the other day saying he would be awfully pissed off if they havent saved someones life by the end of the year! This stuff seriously does work

Keep going strong ladies, i will always be lurking

x


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps big hugs for you and your dad :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies 
Wow so busy! Can't rem who said what so here goes, bumpy my bloom arrived!! Love it! White with denim seat! Thinking of ur dad xx

Never heartburn an rib pain I'm in that club! X
I have anterior placebta it started as posterior but at 20 weeks was in the front I felt flutters from 17 weeks but movement 19 weeks x

Lexi looks girly to me lovely congrats on scan x

My friend went in to labour thought she needed the loo pain got worse went to hospital they tried to send her home an said they thought she had diarreoh she insisted she needed some pain relief an needed examining! On examination she opened her legs out gushed baby an placebta! He was resuscitated 3 times but no fluid on brain is detected some small bleed on lung, she's very shocked her hubby's very positive. He sounds like a little fighter I just keep everything crossed for them do hard an there so lovely! X


----------



## fitzy79

Debzie , Fitmomma and Lexie..congrats on great scans..love reading the good news!

MrsMigg....12 week milestone...:happydance:

Bumpy...I've very sorry to read that your Dad is going through chemo. The Big 'C' is such a rotten disease and sadly seems to be touching more and more lives:nope:

Fili...well done on the supply work. I'm a teacher too and it's such a busy time of year. We had our school tour today..kids had a ball..I'm exhausted from counting heads!!!:wacko:

Hope..I'm glad to hear everything has pretty much passed (in a strange way). Hopefully your system will return to normal soon. Heparin and progesterone sounds like a good combo to try next..I'm surprised you aren't automatically on prog??


----------



## fitzy79

daviess3 said:


> My friend went in to labour thought she needed the loo pain got worse went to hospital they tried to send her home an said they thought she had diarreoh she insisted she needed some pain relief an needed examining! On examination she opened her legs out gushed baby an placebta! He was resuscitated 3 times but no fluid on brain is detected some small bleed on lung, she's very shocked her hubby's very positive. He sounds like a little fighter I just keep everything crossed for them do hard an there so lovely! X


Davies..just to give you a success story. One of my BF's had her teeny tiny little girl at 26 weeks, weighing 1 lb 10oz. She is now a very lively, charming and intelligent (albeit still quite petite!) 3 and a half year old and I believe in miracles every time I see her! Am sure your friend's Babs will be a great little fighter!


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies scan went well imnow measuring at 13+1 weeks so have a new milestone day on a sunday :) baby was doing great and all seemed fine :D:D 

pics VVV :)

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0786.jpg 

and 

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0785.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Yay Abi!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Abi 2012

yay im very happy plucked up the courage to ring my gran and tell her today.. i was worried she was gonna be negative about it because she has been struggling with depression since my grandad died in jan but she took it so well think it actually cheered her up which is what i wanted :)

glad the other ladies that had scans today went well :)


----------



## jenny25

I'm glad all the girls scans went well today congrats girls I'm mega chuffed for you xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Debzie,
Congrats on the lovely scan and HB.

Davies,
It sounds like your friend's little one is hanging in there. I can't believe the hospital was going to send her away. Thank goodness she stuck to her guns and insisted on the exam. Who knows what would have happened if she went home.

Sara,
It is still too early for most people.

Pup,
Feel better. It sounds like you are having a tough time.

Fili,
Congrats on the jobs!
I know someone trying to get one teaching job for years and years now.

Fitmomma,
Congrats Hon. That is great news! As far as veggies, just whole juice them in a Blendtec or Vitamixer, put some pineapple in with them to cover the taste, hold nose and drink. That is what DH and I do every morning along wtih Greek yogurt and this nasty, raw meal that we take.

Jusykeeptryin,
I started eating chicken while pregnant =(. I used to not eat meat or chicken, always fish though. Good for you for staying on the veggie route. My body just really wanted chicken. I have had a harder time stabalizing my blood sugar since being preggars. 

I excersize daily, but have toned it down to all low-impact, yoga, pilates, dance and light weights. Listen to your own body though. My Dr encouraged it for stress relief.

Never,
You are almost there. Sorry for all your pain and I like your attitude about it all.

Lexi,
Great scan!

Bumpy,
Sending light to your dady.

Abi,
Lovely news.

Heart,
It sucks when your home internet goes down. Aaaargh!!!


AFM,
When it rains it pours. My car died today. Flat out died. I accidentally left the light on last week. I got a jump, but the alternator doesn't work anymore, so it won't start without a jump. We are bringing in to CarMax today to get a quote. We might also just get our new Prius today. We were going to wait until we moved back to Cali, but life keeps throwing curve balls.

Yes, my in-laws were giving my poor DH horrible attitude about him still being angry that they basically stole $35K from us. His mom is a piece of work to say the least. She was going off on him about how could he speak to her this way, blah blah blah and saying she ALWAYS puts him first. I am proud of DH, he spoke up to his mom about how she put him last, spending $700K including his share, hiding that they never paid off his loan and almost ruining his credit. I can't wait to move away from them and HELL NO, they don't live in SoCal. If they did, I would be moving to NoCal. They live here and that is one of the reasons we need to leave ASAP.

Sorry, but I have been in a really bummer mood since last Wed when I found out all our sale of our house money for my new car and our LA cushion is now gone.


----------



## heart tree

That's wonderful news Abi, and great pictures! Congrats.

Davies, I can't believe they almost sent your friend home! It goes to show you that we know our bodies best sometimes. I'm glad he's still fighting!

Still waiting for Melfy's update. I hope everything is ok.

Hope, thanks for updating us. I'm glad it wasn't like your other experiences. Sometimes we have to look for the silver lining wherever we can find it. It sounds like you have a good plan of action moving forward. I hope you are back on this thread very soon.

Fili, congrats on all the work you've gotten. You'll be missed on B&B though!

Hopeful, I didn't answer your question earlier. I didn't see how strong the contractions were. I could see them visually on the paper, but I didn't get any numbers. I think they were all fairly mild, except for the ones when my bladder was full.

Your story of the Target Tote had me laughing out loud. I'm envisioning you getting all angry with your twin bump and then telling them to keep the tote!

Oh wait, I think Tuckie has a scan too! Good luck babes. And that story about your DH's haircut was hilarious!


I hardly had any contractions yesterday. It was great. I still have some beige tinge when I wipe occasionally. Of course I'm freaked out that it is my mucus plug, but I talked to the nurse today and she thinks it is still from the cervix exam and it's just a tiny bit of old blood making it's way out. I tend to agree as the consistency isn't like mucus at all. But still! That damn exam caused more worry for me than comfort. 

Internet is back up thank god!


----------



## puppycat

Loving all the rainbow scan pics coming through :)

Sorry to hear about your car Kat, I feel your pain - stupid cars! :growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Kat that just sucks! I can't believe how his parents are behaving. And your car too! Boy oh boy. The good news is you have a healthy baby in your belly and you are 14 weeks now! At least you have that going for you right now, and that's a pretty big deal. Get your Prius and get the hell out of Texas! The money issue sucks big time. There isn't anything that will make that better except time (and a good job for hubby). You'll get through it though. Sorry it is making you feel so down. I can't wait for you to get to California so you can start feeling good again!


----------



## filipenko32

Thank god you got the Internet back - That's enough to bring morning sickness back!!! So glad about the lack of contractions too xxx

Aww kat :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: such shi**y things keep happening, I do believe they always come in 3's and then your luck changes. I feel your frustration with the in laws though I really do, you must find it hard to hold your tongue :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies. Just waiting to go to my scan and popping in to say hello. The scan/physical appt is at 2pm. I am hoping we'll find out the sex today since DH will be there too. Glad to see good news from the ladies that already had scans today :D I'm nervous about the pap. I hope it doesn't make me spot...Anyways, I'll get more caught up later and respond. Will update later too.


----------



## filipenko32

I eat loads and loads of meat normally especially red but I am completely off red meat!!! Can't believe it! I love any white cold meats in packets like deli meats / processed stuff but anything hot and red bleughhhh! :sick::sick::sick: how strange! 

I swim or walk every day, love swimming best. I went on a 4.5 mile walk around a massive lake called virginia waters near us a few days ago. It was lovely. I think a bit of gentle exercise is a good stress reliever.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I hope you find out the gender! I found out at 17+5. It was VERY obvious. Good luck!

Fili, you sound relaxed. I agree, some light exercise is really good for you. I haven't eaten red meat in 20 years or so. It disgusts me even more now that I'm pregnant. Yuk! I had my iron checked and my doctor was amazed at how good it was. She said it was better than most meat eaters who are pregnant. I was quite pleased with myself!


----------



## filipenko32

That's brilliant about your iron levels. There's iron in chocolate I think and if you cook with an iron pan you get iron intake! Is there iron is cabbage and other leafy greens? Veg don't appeal much to me much now either but I used to die for a roast dinner with all the trimmings, not now though!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on the scans ladies x

Lexi I'm guessing :pink: 

Abi I'm guessing :blue:


----------



## Abi 2012

u sure my OH is 1 of 7 he is the only boy!! haha chances are bubba will b a girl! haha xx


----------



## filipenko32

^^ I agree, good luck tuckie!


----------



## Mrskg

Oh abi I'm no sure now x looking at the skull on your avatar I'd maybe go for :pink: lol xx


----------



## Abi 2012

if u look on my photoucket theres the heartbeat too lol xx


----------



## Mrskg

Too cute xxx :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on the great scans girls! need to read back in more detail and give you some predictions!

heart - i was having super light BH i guess at non stress test today, kinda freaked me out and they were kinda in regular intervals, BUT, could have been uterus irritation as babies were moving all over. and last night and today i had a few wipes with a tiny, tiny, tiny bit of brown twinge which freaked me out too but could be just from the internal cervix check last thurs. nurses weren't concerned about it.

i had a scan, it went good, i have two, 2 hour appts each week (every mon and thurs) until delivery...babies were both head down, heads together, was sweet. boy flips from breech to vertex alot.

davies - glad your friend is ok! so is the new story of a different friend who made the dr check her out first or was this the same one?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay some great scans today!! It's a good day today! 
I'm crap at guessing the sex but from what you say Abi I'd say girl! Lexi I think girl for you too. Did anyone have any feelings on mine?
Bumpy so sorry to hear your dad is undergoing chemo. My Mums partner and Marks sister are both undergoing treatment at the moment - it affects so many people and takes a huge toll on families. 
Heart, pleased those contractions have lessened.
Pups, good to see you still here and I'm sorry to hear things are not great for you. It's at times like this when we need everything to be tickety boo that life treats us like crap. 
Sara you will feel those little kicks in no time! 
Kat I'm sorry to hear about the car. You need some good luck coming your way. 
Blah my mind has gone blank now. 
I saw the Olympic torch today! It was so exciting. Edie loved it. She keeps rubbing my tummy and saying ah baby, isn't she lovely and trying to prise open my belly button to see it :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Awwwwww lovely about Edie! She wants to see her brother or sister!! Bless her :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful love the image of brother and sister facing 'outside' together! :cloud9: it's strange how some babies go into awkward positions. My nephew was 'back to back' with my sister which I don't understand but apparently it made things difficult. If you 're having a c section anyway it doesn't matter does it?


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I was wondering if my very active baby would be able to cause my uterus to contract. From what you've described, it sounds like that is a possibility. Did you have a manual cervix exam or did they do it with an ultrasound probe? I never want another manual exam until I'm in labor. I can't believe you are only 3 weeks and 2 days away from the big show! I hope you got the rest of your shopping done.

Mrs M, I can't tell what your baby is, but I'm leaning towards girl. I'm basically leaning towards girl for everyone right now because we need some more girls on the front page! LOL! That's so sweet about your daughter. She must be very excited.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe how close you girls are to becoming Mums. It's brilliant!!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on the great scans ladies.

I don't have much to say but I am reading and following you all. 
I'm in a bit of a funk at the mo :( The cycle of Insomnia is really getting me down :(


----------



## Abi 2012

aww chin up embo :) hugs coming ur way xx

Mrs M im gonna guess total guess here but girl :) xx


----------



## hopeful23456

heart - it was an ultrasound probe but hurt some going in. next checks are manual I think! no more probes! but my dr is a female.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful it's same friend hun, noone had examined her before she got to hospital, she had had lots of problems with consultants etc as this is the friend with the baby who's foot is turned in? Is that what you meant? Im sorry if I'm being confusing I been doing it all day! Lol x

Does anyone in last tri have ewcm sorry to b gross but ewcm stringy with white bits! Continually needing to pee an stomach hard every time I move! X

Pups hope ur stuffs sorted chick an it's not to major xx


----------



## tuckie27

Dr. gave us her prediction for gender!!! Said she's "almost certain"...Who wants to guess before I tell you our new team color? :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Justkeeptryin said:


> Fitmomma, glad the scan went well on Friday, its always such a relief..I cant say I struggle with my veggies as I am a veggie. So many people said to me "I bet you start eating meat when pregnant" but I knew there was no way!
> 
> Bumpy, Im sorry to hear that your dad undergoing chemo, but glad he's fighting it. Several people that I know of have been diagnosed with cancer recently and its worrying how common its becoming. I hope he stays strong x
> 
> Sara, Im the same as you, Im depserate to feel this baby move, cant wait to feel flutters. But they mentioned at my last scan that I have an anterior placenta which is at the front so that tends to cushion any movements which mean you dont feel anything till later.
> Has anyone on here got an anterior placenta? and can tell me when you first started to feel anything?
> 
> Fili, great news about your supply teaching job, that will keep you busy and pass time quicker.
> 
> Puppy, sorry to hear you've been struggling with emotions. I kind of feel the same. I have several ups and downs but read that this is commond during pregnancy. Cant wait to have this baby so that I can start working out again, I love excercising like on my cross trainer, taking the dog long walks etc. Im too scared to do anything just now. I feel as though Im high risk enough. Take care x

I have an anterior placenta too. I started feeling flutters at 15 weeks, just a few, but then nothing more than that until this week. I dislike having an anterior placenta.


----------



## daviess3

Tuckie where's ur pic I like to guess first!! X


----------



## heart tree

OMG Tuckie!!! I want to see a pic before I guess too. I think you posted some in your journal. I'll go pop over to have a peek. 

Davies, I haven't had any ewcm. Just white lotion like discharge. Is it like mucous? I think the mucous plug is usually tinged with blood, but you might want to call your midwife just to make sure.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh wanna see pic too!


----------



## daviess3

I can't find pic in tuckies journal can anyone else? Where's pic??? Xx

Heart it's like ewcm when you ovulate with but with few whiteish bits no blood etc but my stomachs so tight everytime I walk move now I feel the need to wee! Then I go an not a lot there! When I lay down I'm ok! Man this ttc pg lark is so tiring if I new now whatsoever stressful the last 3 years have been an still are well I would probably still be here lol!! But wow we go through! X


----------



## heart tree

I know Davies, it's so stressful. I can honestly say, I'm not sure I ever want to do this again. I don't know what your discharge means or the fact that you are getting tightening. I feel like each stage of this pregnancy has been stressful for different reasons. 

I just watched a show called "Make Room for Multiples." The woman was pregnant with twins and found out at 18 weeks that she was 3 cm dilated. She ended up having the babies at 20 weeks and they didn't make it. A few months later she was hit by a car and rushed to the hospital. They did an ultrasound and she found out she was pregnant with twins again! She went into labor at 33 weeks and 4 days and had the babies. They are fine!!! It was amazing to see how big they are. They are the same size as my baby. I know it's still small, but It was such a relief to see how healthy they look!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie didn't post any new pics in her journal. Just some from her last scan. It's impossible to tell gender based on those scans.

TUCKIE, where area you????


----------



## tuckie27

Lol I had to zoom in on the potty shot from today because Dr wrote "It's A _____" on the screen, but here ya go!



Sorry it's blurry :/


----------



## heart tree

Hmmm...still hard to tell. LOL! It looks like a boy, but I can also see where it might be a girl. I'm still not sure!!!

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## heart tree

I'm going to go with :pink:

It looks more like hamburger buns than a hotdog. LOL!


----------



## puppycat

I'm gonna say girl too


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I don't know how those ultrasound techs do it! I'm guessing boy.


----------



## croydongirl

Popping in for Tuckie's news...Where are you Tuck?!!

I am hopeless at scan guessing. I know you are thrilled whatever team you are on :)


----------



## croydongirl

Davies- I have the same need to pee. Every single time I stand up I have to go. I don't have the EWCM all the time, but I do notice it maybe once day. Not sure what that's all about?! 

Sorry if any of you thought this was a Tuckie update! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Where is Davies??? She's supposed to be guessing! I'm dying to know!!


----------



## tuckie27

Alright girls, I was on the phone giving family the news, so sorry for the wait. I guess Davies isn't here to guess, so I'll just go ahead and update! :D



:pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: :pink: 

It's A Girl!!! :happydance: Heart said we needed more girls, so here ya go!


----------



## heart tree

YAY!!! Welcome to team :pink:

Soooo happy for you! Going to update the front page now.


----------



## tuckie27

She said don't go out and buy 100 pink outfits or anything until my gender scan, but said she's almost certain we're team pink. She checked 4 times and everytime we saw the 3 little white lines :D Hubby was excited too and he said "She is going to be one unhappy teenager" LOL Oh and he got his hair fixed at the barber's before the appt...thank god!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats tuckie :cloud9: I still tried to guess before reaching your update I was wrong I thought boy lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

It's the 3 lines that made me think girl. 

Just for reference, here is my potty shot at 17+5 and Croy's at 19+5 (I think). Boys are pretty obvious! LOL!


Spoiler
https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/64263f0a.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/scans%20for%20other%20people/chrissiepotty.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

Ah right lol I see what I'm looking for now thanks for that heart :thumbup:


----------



## tuckie27

Oh yeah, that's real obvious! I just saw my team pink on first page! I'm so excited!!! Now I feel like I can refer to LO as "her" instead of "it" lol


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I still wasn't convinced mine was a girl and stalked every potty shot on the internet I could find! And at every scan I make them check. Even the last one at 32 weeks! Still a girl!

Isn't it fun to see your team color on the front page? I couldn't stop looking at mine in the beginning. It's really nice to call your baby by the gender. Plus now it narrows the name picking by 50%. 

Where is Melfy? I hope her scan went well.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations on team :pink: Tuckie!! I can't wait till my confirmation on Wednesday. We'll see if baby is still a girl. If so I'll feel more comfortable calling her by her name.


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- Were they not totally sure of team pink for you? Or are you just looking for extra confidence?


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie congrats! I thought there was a distinct lack of "bits" ha ha!! So happy for you :)

I have done about 6 loads of laundry today, trying to get all the babies things washed as well as our regular loads. I still have a few more to go to get everything washed. Off to Target tonight to pick up some plastic bins with lid to store away some of the bigger clothes which we just won't need for a while. Next week we are picking up te baby swing we are borrowing - it's all coming together :)

Tuckie I bet you are excited to start all the shopping and planning now!


----------



## tuckie27

Croy- I love plastic storage bins! I like getting the see-through ones so I don't have to take the lids off to know exactly what's inside :)
I won't start shopping just yet, but my mom saved tons of my niece's clothes and other baby stuff so I know I'll save loads of $ with that stuff! But it will be nice to walk through the baby section at stores and look at the little girl stuff :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tuckie - Congrats, little girls are sooo much fun!! I love my DD and even though I only get one more (hopefully) I want another girl! Course I did take clomid again so there is that 10% risk of twins...but I doubt I am in that 10%!


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls!!:flower:

Debzie: congrats on your scan and the lovely heartbeat:happydance:

Tuckie: pink team!!!! I would never have been able to guess though. lol

so I had my scan this morning...7.6 mm of pure happiness:happydance: and a strong heartbeat:happydance: The sac is perfectly round and shaped. No hematoma. A perfect yolk sac. I'm sooo happy!!! This is a milestone for me, since I lost my last one at 6 weeks+5. Everything is measuring right on track:thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Melfy, thank god! I was getting worried about you. That's brilliant news! Girls we had all good scans today! 6 of them! Woo-hoo!!!

You must be on :cloud9: Any pics?

Who has more scans scheduled? I'll update the front page. 

Good luck to Mom2 and Kellie tomorrow!


----------



## tuckie27

Melfy- Congrats!!! Any pics? :)

Heart- My last scan here in TX is July 11th

I guess I defied the heartbeat theory of gender, huh? :D


----------



## heart tree

So Tuckie, you have one on July 3 and July 11? I'll update the front page. You definitely defied the hb wives tale!


----------



## justwaiting

congrats on team pink tuckie. Girls are the best


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- Yes. My anatomy scan on July 3rd is at the hospital and I won't see my regular Dr. that day. She made the July 11th appt so she could see me one last time before we move and go over everything :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- congrats on a girl! I thought it was a girl from the pic.
Your July 11 appt is the day of my c section! 

Congrats melfy!!!! 

Heart- so what's the low down on mucous plugs starting to come out? I'm off to google...still have little mucousy brown stuff when wiping sometimes...


----------



## hopeful23456

Or if anyone else knows about plugs.. Can it start to come out in small amounts? Just a few?
Heart- I'm sure you've researched this ;)

Croy- isn't it nice to get the clothes washed? We are nesters!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Hopeful, be careful what you read.

I actually googled "what does the mucus plug look like" and then looked at the images rather than reading about it. It gave me a really good idea of what I should be looking for. I talked to the nurse today and told her that my normally white lotiony discharge had a slight beige tinge to it. She said it was old blood from the cervix check. She said you'd know your mucus plug because it's like a big wad of snot and it's about the size of a tablespoon.

HOWEVER, I read that some women lose their plugs in pieces and don't realize they are losing it. I also read that a manual cervix check can disrupt/dislodge the plug. Once you lose the plug, you can go into labor immediately or 2 - 3 weeks later. I guess the only danger is the possibility of infection if you don't have that plug to keep yucky things from getting into your uterus.

But the big thing I took away from what I read and what my nurse told me is that the plug is usually tinged with pink or red blood and it really is like mucus. And usually there is a lot of it. I bet what you are noticing is from your scan, not the plug. 

Fun stuff!


----------



## croydongirl

From what I know only from friends they tell me you know when you loose it usually. It's a very different consistency than usual discharge, and for these friends they both had quite a considerable blood presence so they knew for sure. 

Just got back from Target and got a super cute little shelf unit. It has 6 cube shelves so I got three little drawers, in dark blue and brown and the other 3 will stay shelves. I think its the perfect addition to the baby's room and will give us some much needed storage too. love when hubby just goes along with my plans!! Of course, he said the obligatory, "how much? we could have made it for almost nothing" but at this stage we both know that he doesn't have time to do anything like that so he let it slide! Can't wait to put it together.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I am bleeding :cry: :cry: It's like brown and bright red, not heavy but I am beside myself :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

With my miscarriages I only ever started to bleed with the first one and that was like 5 weeks so very early and then it was all over. I'm panicking. Not going to be able to work today, I'm going to have to go for a scan.


----------



## tuckie27

Oh no Fili! When is your appt? Is it brown or bright red? It might be okay still if it was just a clot or something like the other girls have had. Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

It's brown / reddish it's not heavy. I'm trying not to panic, I know some of the girls on here have had bleeding.. I just don't know what to think. My scan is booked on Thursday but I'm going to have to get one today. I want one right now. :cry:


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- r u on progesterone? Huge hugs, that worry feeling is so hard to have. 

Croy- I think I go the same cubicles! But I got the 8 cube, didn't put the backing on the cubes. I got colored mesh baskets from hom goods to fit in the cubes so I could see the stuff. 

https://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=12193726


----------



## filipenko32

Yes I'm on 400mg progesterone a day, I just put another one in now. I can't see how this is going to turn out well with my history. I'm thinking I did too much swimming now or carried a shopping bag which was too heavy.


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Fili! Mine was like that at 9 weeks. Not heavy, but dark red and enough to get on my underwear. I felt it ooze out and thought it was progesterone. I know we're different, but when I called the doctor told me that it didn't mean it was the end. She assured me that it is more common than we think with healthy pregnancies. 

What time is your scan sweetie? I'm hoping it's just a small clot or cervix irritation.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I had bright red blood and a tiny red clot come out in the shower from progesterone. I had a good scan either that day or the day before but was certain it was over. I got a scan the next day and it was fine! Just the progesterone. I'm surprised u didn't spot from bd ing. Progesterone dries up and irritates ur cervix. Similar to dry hands that crack and bleed.


----------



## heart tree

Fili you didn't do anything wrong. Swimming and lifting don't cause miscarriages. If you had a small clot, they either get absorbed or need to find their way out. I know it's impossible not to think the worst, given your history. I had the exact same thoughts. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart is right- its nothing u did at all. I think just an irritated cervix.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Heart, I remember when you had bleeding, that makes me feel better - it lasted a week didn't it?. I don't have a scan booked yet but I had an appointment booked at the recurrent miscarriage clinic with Lesley Regan herself so I think I'm just going to go there (ironically it happens to be today at 9.30am) I'm not sure they will scan me though as the appointment is for a consultation only. I might book an afternoon scan somewhere else just to be on the safe side. Can you remember who else had bleeding on here, did Davies?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hopeful, how far along were you when that happened?


----------



## filipenko32

I feel my panic dropping a little now! Thanks girls :hugs: I am just googling scan places now just to see if I can pop into a general one quickly as early as possible...


----------



## hopeful23456

I was 6 weeks but I barely stuck the progesterone up there after that, sticking it up too far is all it takes to nick the cervix. Davies did have pinkish spotting too and was really worried, I bet almost every one of us on prog had some kind of spotting? it's really common for the girls on another forum I go on too


----------



## hopeful23456

A scan will make u feel a lot better.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I had one incident of red blood. I was food shopping and felt it ooze while we were paying. I ran to the car to look and saw the blood in my underwear. I had been feeling some strong cramps in my lower back and hip area an hour before the bleed. When I got home, the blood stopped. But I did have brown spotting every day for two weeks after that. 

Davies had some. So did Tracie. I'm pretty sure there were others but I can't remember.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls. I have found a general scan place just round the corner, he's a proper gynae but he mainly does the 4d scans etc for commercial reasons. I'm just not sure it's worth going to the recurrent mc clinic and having a consultation and then risking not getting a scan after that anyway. At the end of the day I just need a scan don't I? I can always get more of a specialist to look at it later today or tomorrow?


----------



## heart tree

Are you positive the specialist wouldn't do a scan? Mine did. Could you call and ask before you went in?


----------



## heart tree

And yes, at the end of the day, you need a scan. So however you need to get it, you have to get one.


----------



## hopeful23456

Yes- get the scan and ask the clinic if they would do one :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls, I'll let you know when I know xxx


----------



## heart tree

I'm off to bed shortly. Wish I could stay up with you. Hopefully some of the UK girls will be up soon to hold your hand. I'm so sorry you are faced with this worry. I'll be checking in as soon as I wake up. Big hugs sweet woman. :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey Fili, I'm glad you got to hear from some of the ladies here that had bleeding. It's midnight here now (OH and I have been playing poker), but I'm getting ready to go to bed too. Hope UK girls pop in for you. Will check for updates tomorrow. Hang in there hun.


----------



## sara1

Fili- Where are you honey? Please update. Have you had a scan? It sounds to me like it could easily be a small clot passing, or irritation from the progesterone. We're all here for you, holding your hand. Many many :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Congratulations and welcome to team pink! :pink: You must be over the moon!!

Congratulations to all the ladies who had wonderful scans yesterday!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I won't get a scan for a few hours yet hun, it's only 7am here. I am just holding on to the fact i never had any bleeding with my missed mcs at all and so far this one has been on track. I am so nervous though, I'm just trying to get a scan now.


----------



## sara1

Of course you're scared, I'd be a wreck, but little Me-Mo is probably just fine. Are you still spotting?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how are you? 
xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

fili thinking of u today hun if u want to chat u can fb me if u want hun i will always have my fb on my phone and its easier to keep track on there 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=728811898

link to my page ^^^


----------



## Abi 2012

morning tracie :)#

tuckie congrats on team pink :D :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Abi 2012 said:


> morning tracie :)#
> 
> tuckie congrats on team pink :D :cloud9:

Hey how are you? 

Im just trying to catch up. Had a long weekend with my face causing me problems, fathers day and my cheeky madam trying to crawl!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Fili as iv said many times i had loadas of bleeding with Izzy, every week for about 2 months i had some form of bleeding. hang in there :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Tracie that does make me feel better, did you ever find out the reason why?
I am freaking out a bit now though. I know i just need to keep calm but it's so hard but then again what can I do if this doomed? Trying to find someone who will scan me asap!


----------



## daviess3

Firstly fili I'm here..... Has it got heavier or lighter? I had some pinkish prunish bleeding but lots of girls had bleeding as you know, mine was a fair bit earlier, but some people it's all way through. Háve u managed to speak to anyone yet to see if they can scan you today chick? Xx

Tuckie I did post!!!!! I can't believe it when I read back I promise I did I also thought girly for you, an when I looked back at ur journal I thought looked girly, can't believe it didn't come out I'm the queen of guess time lol!! Congratulations team pink lovely!!! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

OK I've got an appointment with my obgyn at 12 this afternoon - that's good enough for me. Going to do some gentle tidying up to try to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## filipenko32

It's got lighter now thank goodness but I did shove a progesterone in there! It wasn't too heavy at all, just kind of brown / very dark redddish and watery at times. Davies did you see any brown at all or was it pink? Was it just for the day?


----------



## daviess3

Fili have a lay down an drink lots of water, don't Hoover my consultant said def don't Hoover! 12 is good, try have lil sleep chick set an alarm then if you fall asleep doesn't matter xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i had a little blood bubble next to the sac that was breaking down so lost a little everyweek untill it went. by 11 weeks it had totally gone.


----------



## daviess3

Yeah mine started off brown then pink then dusky pink like what they describe if it's eptopic! (dusky pink) I really panicked it was all over was convinced it was! That was a Sunday night an the Monday afternoon it had nearly stopped when I went for scan! I was earlier so even at scan there was a sac an fetal pole but no hb yet but that was bit to early so I was a bit in limbo! But it was just aggravated from the progesterone as I was on 400mg twice a day so it was cut down to one 400mg once a day! 

I did nothing fili like I said feet up water xx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats to tuckie on team pink!! :thumbup:

Fili thinking of you hun, hope everything's ok im sure it will be, sounds like lots of other ladies had bleeds too. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We are off for a couple of days at the seaside now, hoping the sun stays out. x


----------



## pink80

Fili - hope you're ok :hugs: I had some brown spotting/blood at 13 almost 14 weeks, I had a scan and it showed all was ok, but there was no reason for it at all - doctor said it was one of those things and that it happens to a lot of people.

Also my cousin bled throughout her first pregnancy, from 6 weeks litterally ever other week all the way through until she had him and there wasn't always a reason they could find. 

Massive :hugs: xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

My face really hurts, got doctors in a hour think iv got an infection and an absess. :(


----------



## Mrskg

Fili :hugs: x thinking of you x try an rest till scan x I pray everything is ok with memo xxx

Melfy congrats on scan x

Tracie hope you get antibiotics an feel better soon x


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili - how are you sweetie? sorry ive only just seen this or would have been there for you earlier.

how is the bleeding? has it slowed down? i remember you saying you were allowed to BD again with hubby, have you done that recently? dont forget i had dark brown blood last week from that! it could also be aggrivation from the progesterone like the other ladies have said. or just general cervix irriration. i know its hard to remain calm but just focus on those lovely scans you have had so far and we are all here for you. only 2 hours so not long to wait, just take it easy sweetheart and drink the water!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on team pink tuckie! fab news you must be over the moon!!!!

not sure if this is just UK but GAP have got a baby sale on. i just managed to get a couple of little tshirt/body suits for £2.99 and some joggers which were reduced from £8.95 to £1.12!!!! bargain!!!! they have a sale on, and then you can register and get 15% off and they are also doing an extra 25% off today (codes are at the top of the website screen). you can use the codes together so it works out cheap as chips! Delivery is £4 but i managed to get 2 x joggers, 2 x shorts for next summer and a bodysuit for £13 including delivery!!! not sure if this interests anyone but wanted to let you know in case anyone is shopping for bargains!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Agh Fili I came on all excited because I have got my Doppler but now I'm so worried for you. My friend had bleeding with her little boy like you described and he is just fine. How much blood was there? I wish I could come and sit with you until 12. If you want my phone number I will ring you and talk crap to you to keep you occupied? God I wish there was something I could do :cry::hugs:
And Tracie that sound ls horrible have you got some antibiotics?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Melfy congrats on a great scan, and Tuckie, yay, Team Pink!!!


----------



## daviess3

Tracie does sound awful hope u get sorted! Bumpy I'm going on gap web now! It's harder when you don't no what your havin! But I no everyone thinks gap socks r the best for staying on so I'm going to see if theres socks! X
Mrsmig yay for Doppler which one did u get? I loved my Doppler had a couple of stressful moments at first but it got easier good luck finding ur lil ones hb don't stress of you can't walk away sn come back to it! 
Start on hair line rotate 360 then move to the side 2cm rotate 360 an so on until you find it, it does work just sometimes if baby is in ur back u don't hear it but I would walk away come back hour later, also laying down with pillow under bottom is good! X


----------



## daviess3

Fili what time u leaving precious?? Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Davies, its an Angel sounds one, one of my B&B buddies has lent me it! I found Migglet almost straight away! Listened to my own heart first so I didn't get confused then looked for Migglet and found it pretty quickly. If I moved it around sometimes I could just hear blood and I kept losing it but it's definitely there. I'm going to be using this Doppler a lot I think.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: I just went to sleep for an hour like you said Davies, feeling a bit better for doing that. It's very very very light brown spotting now but still there, only when I wipe. I woke up from a dream just now where the doctors in the scan room said everything was ok. I am praying that comes true at 12. So nervous now. Bumps you only had one day of it didn't you? We only bd once a few weeks ago and nothing happened then. I will be so confused if this pregnancy goes wrong as I've never measured on track before with a strong heartbeat twice. :shrug:


----------



## daviess3

Fili let's be positive that's how my bleed was only when I wiped in the end, fxd Hun, let's hope ur dreams a good sign, pleased you had a sleep drink lots of water an keep us updated we will all b waiting for you xxx

Mrsm fab you found it, i was a 3x a day girl to lol! Now I feel it move I do use ht but only like once a week, I remember Lou saying that to me that the later you get you won't worry about using it an I thought yeah right I'm addicted! But she's right I don't! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, sorry your going through this stress. I've had several episodes of bleeding this pregnancy. From 5-7 weeks I had brown nearly every day. It turned red on about two ocasions. At scans everything was fine.
I then had brown at 14 weeks and 15 weeks which worried me but again everything is fine. I think the main thing is that your not in any pain, also dont aggravate it with toilet roll when checking. I learnt that if you keep investigating each time you go to the toilet it keeps happening. But if just let alone it will stop. Just try not to worry too much, I am certain that everything will be fine.

Again my sister had several episodes of bleeding heavy red with clots and all was fine, they could never fathom out where it was coming from.

I'll be here waiting for an update when you get back from your appointment, really hope you get a scan xx


----------



## daviess3

Good luck fili, I no this bits the worst waiting.... But we're all with u chick with our positive thoughts. Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

I had my babies!!!! Water broke around 1:00am, emergency c section and babies born around 3:50am!!!! Laying in room now, still numb from spinal. :) love u girls!


----------



## Mrskg

Omg hopeful x congrats can't wait for update x :happydance:

My hormones must be working over time :cry:'ing for you happy tears though xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Boy is 4lb 10 oz. on. Cpap but fine, girl 4 lb 3 oz and breathing on her own. I am still in shock, water kept gushing out at home but got it in toilets.


----------



## Mrskg

Great weights x any names yet xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Girl is Ava, need a boy name!


----------



## daviess3

Oh hopeful tears are rolling down my face congratulations, I'm so pleased there ok, an you are to! You have your babies sooooo proud of you my lovely! Fab weights, how are you feeling I want all the details! I feel like I need heart an Croys phone number to b able to call them an say coz they will still b asleep an they need to no! X

Omg congrats I'm full on crying xx


----------



## daviess3

Love ava very cute xx


----------



## Mrskg

Love Ava :cloud9: boys names Alex Alfie andrew ???? Kept with the A lol xxxx

Davies I'm glad I'm not the only one :cry: lol xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Awww hopeful that's amazing congratulations sweetheart you must let us send you a card xxx


Fili I hope your ok sweetie i would advise you too stick the progesterone up your bump that's what I did xxx


Had my anti d in my bump and they put a plaster on my arse so now known as patch arse hahaha xx


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk I literally have tears rolling down my face! All our ups an downs together our first twins are born!! X


----------



## Mrskg

It just amazing to see happy endings gives me so much hope xxxx

:rofl: patch arse x


----------



## pink80

Hopeful - that's amazing news, brilliant weights :thumbup: - Ava is a gorgeous name. Oh I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## Hope39

Wow Hopeful, massive congratulations!!

I logged on for a Fili update and was greeted with fabulous news.

Wow, cant believe they are hear already

Xx


----------



## sara1

OMG Hopeful! That's amazing! I can't believe it. Such good strong weights, you must be overjoyed. You must post pictures so we can see them! I'm really in shock. Crying too :cry: absolutely overjoyed. 

And Ava really is a beautiful name. I like Alex for a boy (dh's name so I'm prejudiced) or Aaron, or Harrison, or Christopher, or Thomas, or Jackson.


----------



## sara1

Fili- everything crossed for you dear!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Fili hope all is well xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

filli im waiting on ur update hope all is ok honey

hopeful - im so pleased for you thats so lovely to hear hun congrats .. ava!! i love it 

boys names .. i have chosen mine already ... what about ashley, or thomas or maybe aiden?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh Wow Hopeful! I couldnt believe it when I read. I too have tears in my eyes. So So happy for you that your babies are here safe after your long road to get here. You so deserve it.
Ava is a beautiful name, I love all of the boys names that the others have said.

Cannot wait to see pictures, take care and get plenty rest xx


----------



## daviess3

Aidens nice I like that, me an hubby are kinda agreeing in Riley he loves buster!! I did but I can't call a child buster it's a cats name! I love sunny for a boy hubs doesn't like it!! Names so hard!! I love Isla ruby darcie hubby likes an really wants frankie for a boy or a girl! I like it but don't love it! Can't wait for pics hopeful x


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks girls! Can't type more. Carpal tunnel too bad!


----------



## LeeC

Massive congratulations to you Jodi on the birth of the twins, I hope you are well and basking in motherhood, can't wait to see the pics xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful23456 said:


> Boy is 4lb 10 oz. on. Cpap but fine, girl 4 lb 3 oz and breathing on her own. I am still in shock, water kept gushing out at home but got it in toilets.

OMG, I can not believe that they are here!! Congratulations! They're weights are awesome too!!


Were you feeling off at all? I've been getting this weird tingling/tickling in my cervix and it's making me nervous!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, nice to see you on here, how have you been doing? x


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG i nearly fell of the chair reading that hopeful!!!!!! what a shock, but a fabulous one at that!

im so excited, elated, pleased and happy for you darling! well done!!

hope you are feeling well, they are doing great. i was only 5lb 5.5 so they are great weights for being so early

Love the name Ava, that was on our list if it was a girl. We have 2 boys names chosen but ive decided to keep it a suprise for now! davies i love Frankie, and also Darcie, Isla and Riley.

Fili - hope you are ok chick. thinking of you


----------



## puppycat

WTH? Twins born? When did that happen? Lol

I wanna see pics!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Croy, Heart WAKE UPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!! (hopefully they heard that!!)

We have some fantastic news for you to read this morning!!!! I hope you are sitting down!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my EFFING GOD!!!! Hopeful, congrats! I can't believe it!! I'm crying too....more happy beginnings. Ava is a beautiful name, I'm sure whatever name you choose for your son will be equally perfect. Congratulations again and well done you.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks bumps! Ah I no Croy an heart lets wake them up lol! X


----------



## heart tree

I'm awake!!!

WHAT??? Omg Hopeful! My heart is racing! I guess that was your mucus plug! WOW! Congrats sweetheart! I'm in shock. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I'm speechless. Please keep us posted and give us the full story when you have some time. OMG!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I'm thinking about you sweets. I hope you update soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing news you have completely made my day!!!! OMG you're a mummy to two precious gorgeous babies!!!!!!!!!! SO SO happy for you!!!!!! I can't wait to see the pictures and they are perfect weights for twins. WOW!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Fili, we need your update!


----------



## pink80

What heart said !!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Dh went home to take care of dogs and get phone charger. Thank u so much everyone ! Florida- I have felt strange lately, cervix tickly and stuff, thought it was twins rubbing on it. But had some mucousy brown stuff when wipin past 2 days..


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- u ok?


----------



## filipenko32

Girls first of all thanks so much for all your kind words this morning xxxxxxxxxx You REALLY helped me get through it from all your reassurances to Davies telling me to get to bed and not hoover lol! I did as I was told lol!

All is perfect, I CANNOT believe it. I am measuring 2 days ahead which is fine by me so 10 weeks today, I have a picture, his heartbeat is 182. Doctor could find no reason for the bleeding. No bleeding behind 'a perfect looking high up placenta' :saywhat: cervix good ar 4.1, amniotic fluid normal. I am so relieved. He said just take it easy, it's probably a random one off, he's not worried. :cloud9: Just got back, had to wait for the scan and no reception on the underground. Thanks again girls, you were all with me at my scan :cry: I am so emotional now...


----------



## bumpyplease

So happy for you fili!

what a fabulous day - we need to celebrate!!!!

(getting out orange juice now!!!!)


----------



## heart tree

Oh thank god Fili. I'm so relieved. I need to take an anxiety pill after all this craziness. I haven't even had breakfast yet. You girls are going to put me into early labor! :rofl:

Can't wait for pics of Me-mo and the twins!!!


----------



## sara1

Ok- Like Bumpy said, time to party now :happydance: 
Yikes- I've been glued to the computer and, I'm going to be late for Yoga... will party after. Pictures Fili? 

What a wonderful day


----------



## bumpyplease

hopeful i bet your twins are just gorgeous!!!! you must be so happy right now!

does little man have a name now?


----------



## filipenko32

oh and he measures just over 3cm so he has practically doubled since the 8 weeks scan!! 

Thanks girls again for your words this morning, I really would have been in a right state without you :friends: :friends: :friends: Spotting has pretty much stopped now and my sister had it for 2 days at 9 weeks, when she overdid things at her shop - didn't know that until now.

He's got a fat tummy like his mum!!!
 



Attached Files:







Memo_10_weeks.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daviess3

Yay fili this is it ur having a bubba! Now chill maybe that was a warning to say stop all housework! I honestly swear I did no housework till well after 17 weeks! My poor hubby no sex no housework I barely cooked dinner lol! Can't wait for yr pic, fab hb I no u think boy but I'm swaying girly!! Not that it matters healthy bubbas is all we need xx

Hopeful did u have anything else? I keep feeling like I'm going to wet myself lol when ur waters go is that what actually happens? I'm so pleased for you, is all ur bits ready at home? Xx

Heart I no i have done nothing but breathe today or we will b in early labour! Such lovely news on here today I love it xxx


----------



## daviess3

Perfect pic my lovely just perfect!! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hearty :hugs: I hope I didn't cause you too much stress, you're so lovely and caring. It feels like you've been there since 4am this morning for me!! Hopeful was even helping me out and she must have had her babies soon after!!!! :shock: We are lucky to have each other aren't we? Must be awful for rpl girls who don't have this thread, can't imagine. Just I read your post before I went in for my scan and it really helped! I thought of you all. Bumps I thought of you on the Tube! xxxxxx

Here's to Jodi's twins :wine: :wine: :wine: Champagne for Jodi and orange juice for us lol!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I was thinking that it could also be from the blood thinners. Perhaps the progesterone irritated your cervix and you bled. But since you are on blood thinners, you had more blood than some of the other ladies. 

Me-mo is sooo big! Looks like a proper baby now. And that heart rate is perfect!

:cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies me and hubs just laughed at your post! He's been told now.. I've given him his housework rota lol and he knows where the microwave is :rofl:


----------



## pink80

Oh Fili I'm so pleased 

:hi: Me-mo - aren't you gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha, Jodi gets to drink champagne now! Lucky girl. 

I'm still shaking from her news! 

Davies, I need full details too. I need to know what everything felt like leading up to the birth. I just told my husband about the twins. He's very happy for the great outcome, but then told me we need to put waterproof padding on the couch and bed so I won't get them wet from my waters! :rofl:


----------



## bumpyplease

ahhh mee-moo is a beaut! proper baby! love it!!!

and im going with a boy!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I think he's cute too!! He looks more baby like now!!! :cloud9: 
Heart, Bumps was shouting to you across the pond because she wanted you to wake up for Jodi's news! haha
Hopeful I love the name Ava :cloud9:, I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## heart tree

I heard her shouting. We need to shout louder for Croy apparently!


----------



## jenny25

Fili that's fab news about the scan so pleased for you lovely xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Ps I'm gonna bake a cake too celebrate lol xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, Im so glad that all is well. What a beautiful baby, lovely scan pic and its so defined now. You just take it easy and as Davies said no housework etc.
My husbands being doing all housework and chores and no excercising or sex for me, Im far too scared to jeopardise this. Ive had a few scares along the way this pregnancy so Im being extra cautious! Each scare Ive had makes me realise how much I love this baby already and cant bear anything to go wrong.

It sounds like its just one of those things for you that they cant explain where the bleed has came from. Maybe your next thing to consider is a doppler, Ive found it really reassuring to hear the heartbeat after a couple of scares x


----------



## heart tree

Is it selfish of me to want minute to minute updates from Hopeful? I'm sure she has better things to do. I'm just dying for all the details.


----------



## heart tree

Oh and my husband is on the same routine. No sex, all the chores, waiting on me constantly. And you know what? He never complains. Well maybe he complains a little about the no sex rule!


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
Congrats Hon!!!! I, too, cried when reading the fabulous news. I am sooooooo happy for you. You must be floating on :cloud9:. Yes, please give us all the details when you feel up to it.

Fili,
So happy that all is well. You gave us a scare. You little bubs is looking cute and round.


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: fili xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What a happy day in PAL land! Fili, Me-mo is gorgeous!!! 
I'm so thrilled and excited I've almost forgotten about my Doppler!! 
So Jodi has two June-bugs after all. So so happy.


----------



## daviess3

Heart I'm with u! come on hopeful (feels wierd to say Jodi! All this time an I didn't no ur name!) only joking I'm sure we are last down the priorities list lol! But just in case were not pls fill us in. Fili hubs mayb laughing now give him a couple of months of shopping dishes hoovering! Lol!! But they learn to appreciate u! I have recently started hoovering an now he questions me an says "Erh sarah why have you hoovered what you after" I love it what was once a pink job is now blue! X


----------



## heart tree

Oh Mrs M, congrats on the Doppler!! I was a Doppler addict. 3 times a day. I haven't used mine in months now. You are going to get a lot if use out of it. I'd love to hear a recording of it if you can capture it. 

Fili, if you get a Doppler, you'll be able to hear Me-mo in a week or so, given your placenta is high up. 

Davies, my hubbie did all the food shopping and the cleaning the other day. He's even doing the laundry. It's amazing. But the house still looks better when I do it. I'm not complaining though. We are cooking our babies. That's more than enough work!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What's the train/galloping horse theory with the Doppler?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart my hub's fished the doppler out of the bin when I threw it away in a fit last time! So I do have one! I just need some of that gel but think I can get it online. 
Heart no it's not selfish to want details, I want details too!! I want to see the twins too!!! So exciting, I wish I was there with you Hopeful, I'd fetch you drinks and look after you! :hugs: 
CROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY wake up!!!!!!
Davies love the hoover story made me laugh again, love that it's a blue job now! Might get my hubs one of those aprons and have him wear it so I can see his naked bum while I sit back with my 3rd packet of salt and vinegar crisps that hour!!
Thanks for all the kind words girls means a lot xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg congratulations on hearing Migglet's heartbeat on the Doppler!! That must have been an amazing feeling this morning!! So happy for you! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili I'm using really expensive neck gel!! Aloe Vera gel does the trick as well. Slap anything on :haha: good old hubs rescuing that Doppler.


----------



## hopeful23456

When dh brings phone charger I will update ;) just got a little colostrum from pumping!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I can't wait. YOU ARE A MOMMY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

MrsM I'm not sure there is a theory to the galloping sound. It's just a way to describe the sound that people should be listening for when trying to find the HB. 

Fili, any water based gel will work. You can use baby oil too, but I read it can ruin the probe over time. Aloe Vera gel and lube work just as well as ultrasound gel. But I got the ultrasound gel from Amazon and it was cheap. I got a big bottle because you go through it quickly. I think you should wait a week before trying. I don't want you to get stressed by not finding it.


----------



## heart tree

CROY!! Where are you???? 

Davies and Croy, we're next! EEEEKKK


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful what's that?? X

Fili any gel but I find that the proper gel made it work better sn also new battery's made it sharper! X
I think the theory is galloping horse is a girl an train is a boy but mine has sounded like both! Obviously I don't no what I'm having! X
That's right heart were cooking bubbas an at the moment that's tiring work! X
Everyone around me is havin early labour! X


----------



## heart tree

Good point Davies. A new battery is essential. And the right gel did work really well for me.


----------



## daviess3

I always felt like coz of my long cervix I will be late! But look at my friend an hopeful! Ya just never no do you! When I saw hopefuls update I called to check if my cribs in yet lol! Bedrooms finished being painted today I'm carpet shopping tommorow so hopefully this weekend we will have a nursery! X


----------



## filipenko32

Awww nursery Davies!! Can we see pics when you've finished? 
I was trying egg whites this morning with my doppler :rofl: Ohh aloe vera gel, will get some of that and try and new battery too!


----------



## heart tree

I know Davies, I'm going to have a massive spending spree this week. My friend is giving me her co-sleeper next week. This baby better not come before then!

Don't forget that Hopeful's cervix was getting shorter and she was carrying twins. Much different scenario than you.


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful's a mummy!! of two!!! :yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance:
:cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin:
:yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance:
:cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin:
:yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin::yipee::dance::cloud9::headspin:


----------



## heart tree

Well I have to start work now. I'll log back in later. 

I just emailed Croy so hopefully she'll log in soon. 

WHAT A DAY!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Omg!!! One day of not coming on here and look what I miss!!!!

Hopeful a massive congratulations on the birth of your twins. I remember you getting your bfp and being so scared and now here you are a mummy at last :cloud9: I can't wait to see pics and I love the name Ava :)

Fili, I'm so sorry you were scared this morning but all is good in the hood!! I love your pic. Meemo is absolutely gorgeous :) :) :) 10 weeks now so you're a quarter of the way through :thumbup:

Wow I'm so emotional right now. The atmosphere is electric in here :) :)


----------



## filipenko32

It has been a happy day on this thread today!! 

Girls do you think Me-mo could be thumb sucking?
 



Attached Files:







Memo_10_weeks.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Embo78

Yes he looks like he is :) :)


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: em thanks! It's so nice to be surrounded by success stories when we have all been through sooooooo much misery isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

Bet my baby sucks his thumb because i did till I was 12!!! In secret of course! :blush: I would never publicly post that fact on a forum or anything! The shame!


----------



## Embo78

Awe he's already taking after his mummy :cloud9:

It is amazing Fili! Hopeful is the first pal mummy I've followed from bfp to birth. It's such an emotional day because of the roller coaster we've all been on together.
I can't believe that in a few short months we'll all have our babies in our arms. It's going to be emotional!


----------



## tuckie27

OMG Hopeful!!!!! I got teary eyed too!!! Can't wait to see photos!!! :happydance:

Fili- So glad everything was ok with memo! Such good news this morning :D


----------



## 3xscharmer

Well, I was gonna get on here and rant but then I saw all the good news!! 

Hopefull - yay, congrats on the twins and hope mommy and babies are doing good and get to go home soon!!

Fili - cute pic, me-mo looks good!!

AFM - rant aside nothing much to report, had some discolored cm again, started last night and it was tan and I don't know if it's gone yet because today I can tell my cm is discolored but it's so light I can't tell if it's yellow or tan...point is, it's not picking up and looks to be going away! Don't know what causes that, but since the last time it happened my test continued to get darker so I'm hoping that I will be one of those spotting miracle ladies lol! Sleep deprived, got a sick DD which is what my rant was about!

Hope everone else is doing good today!!


----------



## Abi 2012

fili!!!!! yay great news memo is looking cute so so sweet so glad everything is ok hun :)
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Mom2- Were they not totally sure of team pink for you? Or are you just looking for extra confidence?

I had two different techs looking, the first one said she got a clear look but she was only a student. She thought girl. The second one had over 10 years of experience, she said she thought girl, but couldn't get that perfect 3 line shot so she wasn't confident telling me for sure. I'll be surprised if it turns out to be a boy though, they spent so much time looking!


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- My Dr. didn't want to give me a "100%", but we saw the 3 lines over and over. My friend with kiddos says they are usually reluctant to tell people 100% answer because they don't want to end up being wrong. I think usually their predictions are right, but my grandma told me yesterday that one of our cousins was supposed to be a girl all the way up to the end and turned out boy. They had done the nursery pink and everything! I was thinking how awful that would be; to prepare and plan for one sex and have it end up the other :dohh:


----------



## Madrid98

:yipee::yipee::yipee: congrats hopeful!!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: yayyyyy fili. I love your little me-mo! So cute already!!

:hi: everyone!!

Today I got the progesterone from sara so I'm very happy with that :thumbup: Thank you Sara!!:friends:


----------



## debzie

congrats hopefull I am in tears here and still have so much to catch up on I am sooo happy for you.

Yeah fili Me-mo is looking good. Glad mr fili rescued your doppler.

Yeah mrsmigg for hearing the heartbeat.

Madrid I take the pessaries which are 400mg I think the capsules do only come in 200s. 

Ladies sorry to bring the thread down but I am wobbling about this bleed. I had one on my last scan with my mmc it was five times bigger than this one but I can remember the tech saying, looks like your body is getting ready to miscarry itself this time............this is praying on my mind. As is stopping the aspirin. I know I was advised too as it can make the bleed worse, but what if this is what got me this far, and stopping it will cause my LO to stop growing. It seems no matter what I do or do not do I am f***ed either way. Sorry for the language too.


----------



## heart tree

Debzie, I had a massive clot with my first pregnancy. I made it to 10 weeks, but the clot was bigger than the baby and kept growing. I think it was 4cm. It was huge. It started to bleed out, massively. I was gushing blood. The baby couldn't survive it.

With this pregnancy I had a 19mm clot. It bled out a little. After my previous experience with a clot, I was terrified. I was also concerned about stopping the aspirin, but I knew it could make the bleed worse. When is your next scan? Maybe once the clot resolves itself, you can resume taking the aspirin. Your clot is very small. It's also very common and many women have healthy pregnancies with a clot like this.

Hang in there honey. Wobbles are allowed and normal, even on days when others have good news.


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, it sounds like it might be old blood that's just making it's way out. I've had that before. If it were something more sinister, it would be darker and heavier. I really believe it's just left over stuff. 

Madrid, I took 2 suppositories. One in the morning and one at night. Each were 200mgs. So I was taking a total of 400mgs/day.


----------



## debzie

Thanks so much heart for that my next scan is not for three weeks. So that is a long time to wait. Suppose if this one does not make it I will know that the aspirin did make the difference.


----------



## jenny25

I had a clot also can't remember the size let me dignity out my notes I also had one in mh previous pregnancy xx


----------



## sara1

Debzie- I was never told to stop my aspirin or my clexane with my clot... but I have a serious clotting disorder. It's perfectly understandable that you'd worry (no matter how good a day it's been)! I know how scary it is hun, but try to relax. My clot was a bit bigger than yours and it never came to anything... just reabsorbed over time. I would suggest you take it easy and drink plenty of water.


----------



## sara1

I am obsessively lurking for photographs and an update from Hopeful!!


----------



## puppycat

hopeful23456 said:


> I had my babies!!!! Water broke around 1:00am, emergency c section and babies born around 3:50am!!!! Laying in room now, still numb from spinal. :) love u girls!

Ahhh here's the announcement - how did I miss it :dohh:

So exciting! But makes it seem so real! lol. Eek! :wacko:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

BABIES!!!! Yay!! Congrats :D


----------



## debzie

I have not been diagnosed with a clotting problem and self prescribed the aspirin. The consultant yesterday said did I prescribe you aspirin as if I did I would say come off it as it can make the bleeding worse. I fibbed and said he did. The area measures 18mm at one side of the sac. This one is closer than the one I had with my last mmc.


----------



## jenny25

I can't find the size in my notes I'm going too have too look in my journal sorry xxx 

I apologise stupid auto correct xx

Currently lying in bed with a heat pad I've got killer lower back ache xxx


----------



## heart tree

Debzie, I was the same way. I self prescribed it. My doctor didn't know I was on it. I mentioned it when I had the bleed and she looked at me like she wanted to strangle me and told me to stop taking it immediately as it could make it worse. If you don't have a clotting disorder, it really can make you bleed more. Please stop taking it. Sara needed to keep taking hers to thin out the blood. You and I don't need to thin our blood. It's thin enough. Thinning it even more will exacerbate the problem.


----------



## fitzy79

Firstly..HUGE congrats to Hopeful...I know I'm a newcomer on here but you've been so good answering any queries and I am just delighted that you have 2 bundles of loveliness to light up the rest of your days!:hugs:

Fili...relief when I read that update on your scan. Soooo scary! I was just thinking today how lovely it must be for my two BF's (who have both just hit 2nd tri on their 2nd babies) not to have any concerns that when they go to their first scan (at a normal 12 weeks) that there might actually be something wrong!! We go through so much stress and anxiety as RPL sufferers..however let's focus on positives today!!:happydance::happydance:

Debzie..am sorry you're feeling vulnerable about the clot but it's so understandable. Could you book a private scan for some reassurance next week??

3x...I had some yellow cm stains on my liner today and had a bit of a wobble too but am hoping it's all just normal early pregnancy stuff?? Any other ladies have this??


----------



## Neversaynever

Hopeful...:wohoo: OMFG lady I am so so so so so over the moon for you :sad2: so pleased they are here safe and sound..you have your babies here :cry: so emotional here :haha:

Fili...sorry you had a scare but :wohoo: this is your rainbow lady and I think MeMo is a girl :hugs:

Debzie...if your doc has said stop taking the aspirin I really would :hugs: I know a girl on here that was in the same position as you and she stopped taking the aspirin...her rainbow is 5 months old :hugs:

MrsM..woop woop for the HB on doppler :happydance:

Tuckie...you have a :pink: :cloud9:

:hi: to everyone..

XxX


----------



## Abi 2012

right ladies... thinking ahead here but what week would you start maternity leave? if u had the choice after 29 weeks of pregnancy? 
i have to start thinking about when im going to need to take it as going to talk to my manager about it in the next few weeks :)


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie you have a girl!!!!!!!!! :pink: so happy for you! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Abi 2012 said:


> right ladies... thinking ahead here but what week would you start maternity leave? if u had the choice after 29 weeks of pregnancy?
> i have to start thinking about when im going to need to take it as going to talk to my manager about it in the next few weeks :)

29 weeks and 1 day!! :haha: 

Hmmm not sure hun, I think it all depends on how you feel but the girls were so tired on here by that point. Is is flexible? Can you change your mind last min? How demanding is your job? xx


----------



## Abi 2012

i may do 30 weeks i have to submit my form atleast 15 weeks before im due but would rather do it sooner if u know what i mean or ill forget... pregnancy brain here! i have to stand up nearly 8 hours a day 4 days a week so pretty hard work im in retail so can seem like longer days too as its not always busy... im just not sure hmm i get 52 weeks so that would leave me roughly 42 weeks after baby is born and thats if i go back after if i can bear to leave baby :) lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Abi with my daughter I had two jobs, one was my main job as a beauty therapist in a salon, and the other was working on the deli counter at tesco, which involved being on my feet all day. This job half killed me, even though I had a straightforward pregnancy I found being stood for long periods of time really painful on my hips and back so I took maternity at 29 weeks. I kept at my other job until 6 weeks before my due date. My EDD was a Monday and she turned up on Friday so I ended up having 7 weeks off which to be perfectly honest was a bit longer than I needed but I thought what the hell. I had been working full time for almost 20 years and thought I'd give myself a good break before the next chapter of my life began. And I'm pleased I did. I enjoyed the rest, I enjoyed having a few weeks to relax while my feet were swollen and massive and by the time my daughter came I felt refreshed. But it depends how long you want off with the baby and if you are planning on going back to work and for how many hours, if you plan to breast feed etc. This time I think I will finish 4 weeks before my EDD, as I hardly work any hours now.


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie, massive hugs hun, I can imagine how you're feeling. I'm not sure about clots but all I have learnt from my mc's is that every pregnancy is different so you can't be thinking back to your last mc because this pregnancy is completely unrelated. I see there are loads of success stories with bleeding and pockets of blood in the uterus as I googled like a crazy woman this morning and obviously the ladies on here. I know how frightened you must be but know that it could all turn out perfectly. I mean Just and Tracie were bleeding a lot and they're ok. Is there anyway you could move your scan forward for peace of mind? :hugs: :hugs: Oh and you never worry about bringing the thread down, part of this thread is wobbles mixed with great news and not so great news. We're all here for you.


----------



## debzie

Thanks again ladies I you all know how to make me feel better. I will stick with the decision not to take it. 

Tuckie yeah for team pink. 

Abi I was sure I was going to work right up until 36 weeks. In the end I shifted it by a few weeks by to 34 weeks as I swelled up like a ballooon and was diagnosed with pre eclampsia. I had Emily at 37+4,. My bump buddy in real life started her maternity leave at 29 weeks and at the time I was soo jealous..........Not as jealous as she had to return to work and I had time off. I wanted more time off after, so tried to work until the bitter end.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Plus Abi don't forget you still accrue holiday entitlement while you are on maternity so you can add that on to your leave - BUT also don't forget that only 9 months of the 12 are paid, the last 3 are completely unpaid. I ended up having to go back to tesco when Edie was 7 months due to me finishing at 29 weeks. I had only just managed to get her to take a bottle. I only went back one day a week so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## croydongirl

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!

Heart, thanks for your email!! I checked and at first I was so scared it was about Fili and bad news but then not only did you get the best news, HOPEFUL went and topped it with the babies!!

I checked earlier but had a driving lesson and didn't have time to read it ll through. I am thrilled for you Hopeful, just can't believe it. I think believing it for you means that its coming for me soon!! You are a Mommy!!!! Oh my goodness, such great news, and such beautiful name for your daughter. Great weights too, I can't imgine having two in there both at that weight! You are a rockstar!

Fili so great to see your little one too, he/she is the cutest gummy bear I have seen in a long time :)

Lot's of working on the nursery with my MIL today. I have baby on the mind even more than usual now!! Makes me _really_ think I need to get my hospital bag packed.


----------



## filipenko32

3 x well as for bleeding I had a massive scare this morning and all is well, I hope the same thing happens to you hun, when can you get a scan? :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Fili I will leave the scan for three weeks as before hand will not give me much reassurance. I have been here before and seen heartbeats at 6 weeks and 8 weeks but not by 10, one of my twins measured just over 8 weeks. So a scan a 9+3 will be perfect (I keep saying to myself lol)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Croy! We've been shouting for you! :haha: Gosh you're so close now! I really think you should get that hospital bag packed too. Don't forget a source of internet connection so you can update on here as soon as your son is born!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish I had some advice for you Debzie. I'm sorry you are having a wobble day. The calm mind of the scan doesn't last long does it. :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- I think you can pretty much pick whenever you want since you UK ladies get so much leave time. Here in the US, most ladies I know work until their due because we don't get nearly as much time off as UK ladies and they want the most time with baby as possible. I am not working right now, but I will likely substitute teach when we get back to CA, so I can decide when I want to work and when not. I think 30-32 weeks is a good time to take leave though. 

It is still sinking in that I have a little baby girl growing in me!!! It's like I'm still in shock lol My OH is being super cute though and asking for cuddles from "his girls" :cloud9: 

Sara, You and I will both have little girls due about a week apart! How awesome! 

Fili, Your little me-mo looks big for 10 wks! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

That makes sense Debzie, well I am keeping everything crossed for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie it's because he is a steroid baby!! He is a weight lifter!


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg the remonstrance lasted until last night about 12 hours. I thought I would feel better but no. 

Tuckie your OH is so cute..x


----------



## filipenko32

I thought Tuckie's OH was cute too lol! Watch out Tuckie haha!! swoon... (when he was on your avatar) but what he said was cute too :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Debzi- Sorry you're having a wobbly day :hugs: I would go with what Heart said and quit that aspirin.


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- Lol @ steroid, weight lifter baby!!!

He's acting cute about the pregnancy an all, but he's also cute looking. It's okay, I think so too! :D Although, I don't know how many ladies he'd have swooning when he had that haircut!!! Hahaha!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah haha!! You've got a catch there hun :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks ladies for all ur help will prob go with around 30 weeks to be safe i also had pre-eclampsia with osh so i swelled up like a ballooon :/ im worried about that too coz it started about 30 weeks


----------



## heart tree

Croy, there you are!!! I agree, Hopeful's news is making it so real. I feel incredibly unprepared. I can't even pack my bag because I haven't bought the things that need to go into the bag.

I'm also meeting with a pediatrician today which is making it very real as well. 

Like Em said, Hopeful was the first person on this thread that I watched from pre-bfp to birth. It makes me very emotional. And she and I did IUI 3 days apart, hers on Tuesday, mine on Friday. I'm still in shock about her news. I feel like it's my news! LOL!

Tuckie, my husband is the same way. Every morning he asks how his girls are. Every night he comes home and asks about his girls. It's so freaking cute. Enjoy it!


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- what's your EDD? I was Nov 30 and I'm sticking to that although now my doctor has me at Nov 26 because I was measuring ahead


----------



## tuckie27

I've been Nov 23rd from the start. I've measured 1 day ahead a few times...we could go into labor the same week...or the same day even! :o

Heart- Gotta love it when men show us their cute sides :)


----------



## croydongirl

It seems like only yesterday that it was November or December and we were symptom spotting and due date calculating and now look at us...
I also cannot pack my hospital bag because I don't have what I need. I guess that's PARL normal too?!! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

I'm sure she's really busy, but I hope everything is ok with Hopeful and her babies.


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Hopeful what fantastic news. 

Lovely scan pic fili so pleased everything is ok.

So pleased that all the scans went well yesterday.

AFM I am fine looking forward to Saturday - V day and my Birthday! Hayfever driving me mad tho!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> I had my babies!!!! Water broke around 1:00am, emergency c section and babies born around 3:50am!!!! Laying in room now, still numb from spinal. :) love u girls!

Oh, hopeful!!! Congratulations!!:happydance: You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart & Tuckie - I love that your hubbies are so sweet about asking about their girls. Hubby has asked my how the girls are on frequent occasions but he's not talking about me and the baby! ha ha


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Croy! My hubby also asks about those girls as well! And then gives them a good squeeze!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Girls first of all thanks so much for all your kind words this morning xxxxxxxxxx You REALLY helped me get through it from all your reassurances to Davies telling me to get to bed and not hoover lol! I did as I was told lol!
> 
> All is perfect, I CANNOT believe it. I am measuring 2 days ahead which is fine by me so 10 weeks today, I have a picture, his heartbeat is 182. Doctor could find no reason for the bleeding. No bleeding behind 'a perfect looking high up placenta' :saywhat: cervix good ar 4.1, amniotic fluid normal. I am so relieved. He said just take it easy, it's probably a random one off, he's not worried. :cloud9: Just got back, had to wait for the scan and no reception on the underground. Thanks again girls, you were all with me at my scan :cry: I am so emotional now...

:happydance: Yay! Fili, I'm so glad it was nothing and that everything is looking perfect with this pregnancy!!:happydance: Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
With all the excitement, I forgot to congratulate you on having a girl!!! I hope I join you and Sara on Team Pink.

AFM,
I spent like an hour crying that Hopeful had her twins and called DH crying. It gives me such hope, and I am overjoyed for her. I told DH that it is a whole thread of emotional, pregnant ladies crying tears of joy!

I hope my DH gets to have "his girls". He loved cuddling with "his girls" when our beloved puppy was alive. I pray, pray, pray that all is well with my pregnancy as I sware this is the ONLY thing keeping DH from having a breakdown. Between his parents stealing his money, job uncertainty, moving to a new state, our 3 losses this year.... this baby and me are all that is keeping his head above water.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I was emotional about Hopeful's twin birth too! I started getting teary eyed reading the announcement on my cell in line at for the pharmacy and then I realized I was in public and felt silly...then I read through and everyone else got emotional too lol I was glad I wasn't the only one. Sorry your OH is having a tough time right now :/ You are doing so great though, already in your 2nd tri! I hope you join us on team pink too! Heart said we needed more team pinks here anyways! :D 

Croy- Lol @ your comment about the "other" girls. I guess men are all equally enamored with those girls :haha: My OH seems to like fondling me most while I'm cooking lol I don't know why, but he's always sneaking up on me in the kitchen :p


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> It has been a happy day on this thread today!!
> 
> Girls do you think Me-mo could be thumb sucking?

I could never be an ultrasound tech, I can't even tell which end is up!:haha: He's getting so big though!!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat sorry your dh is having a bad time. Good job he's got a lovely wife and a baby on the way to cheer him up xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Mom2- My Dr. didn't want to give me a "100%", but we saw the 3 lines over and over. My friend with kiddos says they are usually reluctant to tell people 100% answer because they don't want to end up being wrong. I think usually their predictions are right, but my grandma told me yesterday that one of our cousins was supposed to be a girl all the way up to the end and turned out boy. They had done the nursery pink and everything! I was thinking how awful that would be; to prepare and plan for one sex and have it end up the other :dohh:

That would be awful!! I wouldn't mind if they told me boy and it ended up a girl, but the other way around would be devastating! :rofl: I spend lots of time in prayer before each of my gender scans. I don't care what baby's gender is, I just want to know for sure!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

debzie said:


> congrats hopefull I am in tears here and still have so much to catch up on I am sooo happy for you.
> 
> Yeah fili Me-mo is looking good. Glad mr fili rescued your doppler.
> 
> Yeah mrsmigg for hearing the heartbeat.
> 
> Madrid I take the pessaries which are 400mg I think the capsules do only come in 200s.
> 
> Ladies sorry to bring the thread down but I am wobbling about this bleed. I had one on my last scan with my mmc it was five times bigger than this one but I can remember the tech saying, looks like your body is getting ready to miscarry itself this time............this is praying on my mind. As is stopping the aspirin. I know I was advised too as it can make the bleed worse, but what if this is what got me this far, and stopping it will cause my LO to stop growing. It seems no matter what I do or do not do I am f***ed either way. Sorry for the language too.

It'll be okay, Debzie. I had 2 hemorrhages this pregnancy. 12mm and 16mm. I was not advised to stop the aspirin. I asked my doc about it because I know other people were told to stop, but doc said to stay on it. If they had gotten bigger between ultrasounds he may have had me stop, but they either stayed the same or got smaller so I stayed on the aspirin.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi 2012 said:


> right ladies... thinking ahead here but what week would you start maternity leave? if u had the choice after 29 weeks of pregnancy?
> i have to start thinking about when im going to need to take it as going to talk to my manager about it in the next few weeks :)

If I could I'd start my maternity leave at about 32 weeks. By then you feel huge and tired and have so much to do to prepare.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi 2012 said:


> i may do 30 weeks i have to submit my form atleast 15 weeks before im due but would rather do it sooner if u know what i mean or ill forget... pregnancy brain here! i have to stand up nearly 8 hours a day 4 days a week so pretty hard work im in retail so can seem like longer days too as its not always busy... im just not sure hmm i get 52 weeks so that would leave me roughly 42 weeks after baby is born and thats if i go back after if i can bear to leave baby :) lol xxx

You get 52 weeks!!! :saywhat: Then I would definitely start at 30 weeks.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls! 

Will try and get pics on here. U r all so sweet, thanks for thinking of us. 
So we had a bad storm last night, 50-80 mph winds. My dr said the barometric pressure can start labor or water breaking. I had never heard that! Not that it's the only reason but can affect it. 

I didn't get to have my dr deliver! They called her colleague, the on call dr. He was awesome, 30 yrs experience. My dr visited me and said they should have called her! She would have done the csection. 
She was home in the storm. 

The boys name is Dylan! 

Will do a proper birth story when I get to a computer at some point. 

Oh- got up for first time to go see babies- it really hurt!!! Should get better though. Have a catheter in and that feels gross too but better that than going to toilet. Way too sore, need help getting up.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - did I tell you congrats? So happy for you!!!! My water broke an hour after chatting with u and heart! I fell asleep, woke up to pee, sat on toilet and gguuussshhh!


----------



## daviess3

Was it a massive gush hopeful?? Congrats ur a mummy!!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Many massive gushes!!!!! I would bend over to get panties on and gguuushhhh. That happened like 3 times. Stuck a huge maxi pad in panty, pulled it up and gguuussshhh! Pad soaked! 

I just reslized my kids sign is Gemini! My dad is Gemini too! Twins sign.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> Heart & Tuckie - I love that your hubbies are so sweet about asking about their girls. Hubby has asked my how the girls are on frequent occasions but he's not talking about me and the baby! ha ha

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KatM said:


> Tuckie,
> With all the excitement, I forgot to congratulate you on having a girl!!! I hope I join you and Sara on Team Pink.
> 
> AFM,
> I spent like an hour crying that Hopeful had her twins and called DH crying. It gives me such hope, and I am overjoyed for her. I told DH that it is a whole thread of emotional, pregnant ladies crying tears of joy!
> 
> I hope my DH gets to have "his girls". He loved cuddling with "his girls" when our beloved puppy was alive. I pray, pray, pray that all is well with my pregnancy as I sware this is the ONLY thing keeping DH from having a breakdown. Between his parents stealing his money, job uncertainty, moving to a new state, our 3 losses this year.... this baby and me are all that is keeping his head above water.

It does seem like life piles it on sometimes doesn't it? Thank God you and baby are doing great so far, that outweighs the bad stuff by far!:kiss:


----------



## daviess3

Oh I'm pleased I will no what its like Dylan's cute Name I no sum1 with boy called Dylan they call him dillie, too cute! 
What did the contractions feel like? Have you started breast feeding? Sorry for 20 questions! Lol x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Will try and get pics on here. U r all so sweet, thanks for thinking of us.
> So we had a bad storm last night, 50-80 mph winds. My dr said the barometric pressure can start labor or water breaking. I had never heard that! Not that it's the only reason but can affect it.
> 
> I didn't get to have my dr deliver! They called her colleague, the on call dr. He was awesome, 30 yrs experience. My dr visited me and said they should have called her! She would have done the csection.
> She was home in the storm.
> 
> The boys name is Dylan!
> 
> Will do a proper birth story when I get to a computer at some point.
> 
> Oh- got up for first time to go see babies- it really hurt!!! Should get better though. Have a catheter in and that feels gross too but better that than going to toilet. Way too sore, need help getting up.

I love the names you picked! Ava and Dylan!! Welcome to the world!:kiss:

I've never had my water break like that, I can't even imagine! Are you close to the hospital? Did you have to drive in the storm? That would be very scary!

Oh, ladies I just thought of something. Make sure you keep your gas tank full once you get to the 3rd trimester. Last thing you want to be doing when in labor is stopping for gas! :haha: Or if you have a hubby like mine he wouldn't stop thinking he'd make it and we'd run out! I don't want to give birth on the side of the road while cursing my husband. :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Awww! Little Ava and Dylan! Can't wait to see pics of their sweet little faces! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Love Dylan too! Beautiful names :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful- I just can't tell you (again) how excited I am for you!! Dylan and Ava, welcome to the world. You are so loved already!!
Hope you continue to recover well and the soreness eases off. Take it easy and enjoy every second of your little ones. Looking forward to seeing pictures sometime, but take it easy. We can wait!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - thanks, WAY TMI HERE...I had a big clump of cm come out and it had one little speck of brown in it and the rest was more yellow and clear. Since then I have had mostly yellow and clear but once again no real bleeding so I am hoping that it's old blood and since it's only coming out in my cm then I think it's not miscarriage related or least I hope it's not! Either way, seems to be gone now and I am expecting that I may be spotting on and off for this pregnancy so I'm trying not to freak out!


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- it sounds ok, no red blood right? Nervewracking though! :hugs:

Davies- I'm pumping as they are too young to breathe/swallow/suck at the same time. Hey said that happens around 36 weeks but I can still try to BF. 
The contractions started mild and lower down, then got harder and went up (above belly button). Any uterine irritation I've had before during tests where they monitor and look for contractions (non stress test) only went up to a 27 or so one or two times for the highest number. The contractions last night went up to the 90s! They hurt and lasted 30-45 secs? Evenly 2 mins apart. I thought I was going to have to push and the babies would come out, was so regular. They never checked cervix either which was nice. The did swab my vagina with q tip for the test to verify it was amniotic fluid (it obviously was)

I'm on picotin now (sp?) to make uterus contract as it helps it all heal together. Tiny contractions. 
Mom2- we got to the hospital before the storm, thank god. I heard it thunder in the recovery room!


----------



## hopeful23456

And I thought about doing a tribute to heart with a double FU pick but didn't (yet... Still might ;). I look like shit! Wish I had highlights and makeup!


----------



## heart tree

Oh damn, I missed Hopeful logging in. We were meeting with our new pediatrician. We really like her. 

Hopeful the names are gorgeous. I can't wait to read your birth story. I have all the same questions as Davies! I'm so glad to hear they are doing well. Sorry you are in pain. I can't imagine. You are very loved here. Look at the front page. You've graduated! Geminis are awesome. And very appropriate. 

Charmer, I like your positivity. If you notice any change, call your doctor. I can't remember, when are you going to schedule your first scan? And how many DPO are you?


----------



## heart tree

Ooh posted at the same time. Hi honey! Did the contractions start at home after your water broke? Did you know you were in labor? We're you scared?

Def do a FU pic! :rofl:


----------



## melfy77

Hopeful: This is amazing:happydance: How is everyone doing? So glad C-section went well:hugs: We want pics:happydance:

Mrskg: I agree, I think you've passed the chemical pregnancy step. When is your U/S?

I'm so toasted. but I finally have an appointment next week in hematology!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - I didn't feel contractions at home. Just woke up, went to pee and the first gush came,shocked the hell out of me! Didn't hurt at all, just couldn't stop the water flow. 
Didn't start feeling them until about 30 or 40 mins later (took 15 mins to get to hospital)
Started off so light were hard to feel then got painful after 10 mins or so?

I emailed u pics to post. U get them? Gonna check out first page! You, Croy and Davies r next!
I had my hospital bag in nursery closet with a target bag on top with my stuff in it. Forgot to put in last minute makeup,blow dryer, contacts. But dh goes home for stuff. 

Get a bag ready girls! Dh and I still can't believe it's the same day, feels like its been a couple of days since delivery and its only been 17 hours since the were born.


----------



## hopeful23456

I was scared! Didn't want to wake dh to tell him I thought my water broke then more and more came out. He was calm, I about forgot to put a shirt on to go to hospital (I took my tank top off and meant to put a shirt back on). It was SO strange.


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, I just saw the pics. I'm crying. They are gorgeous! I'll post them immediately. And I'll take them down as soon as you want me to. 

You sound incredibly calm given everything you've been through. It must have been terrifying. What an ordeal. Good thing your hospital is so close. Interesting that the weather might have brought on labor. 

I need to pack a bag! I can't believe how real you just made this for me. Eeeeek!


----------



## heart tree

Ok girls, get out the tissues! These are going to make you cry in a good way! OMG! Just beautiful!

Here is Ava :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Here is Ava again :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

And here is Dylan and Ava :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Omg they're absolutely beautiful. I can't believe they're here safe and sound :cry: :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Those babies are so beautiful!! Precious little angels! Oh, I just want to kiss them! :kiss:


----------



## tuckie27

Awwwww! They're gorgeous!!! Wow Hopeful, you did it!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm finally feeling some movement. Real movement, not just tiny flutters. Praise God!! My 6 year old (special needs) son asked me today if the baby died. I don't know why but that sent me into a mini panic, so baby decided to reassure me with some wonderful movements!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Do we have a PARL (Parenting after recurrent loss) thread to "graduate" to? I'd hate to lose touch as everyone has their babies.


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, I'm so glad you felt movement. Especially after what your 6 year old said! Scary!

I was just thinking today that we need a new thread. I was thinking of calling it MARL (mummies after recurrent losses). I was originally thinking PARL (parents after recurrent losses) but realized that's what we call Pregnant after recurrent losses.

I'm not ready to start the thread yet as I'm not a mummy! I know Hopeful nominated me to start it, but that was before she had her babies! I don't want to lose touch either. I'm sure Hopeful would be fine with posting here until I have my baby and start the thread then. OR if one of the existing moms want to start one, that's fine with me too. Whatever you guys think.


----------



## Embo78

I was wondering the same. Maybe one if the ladies from here could start one. We have a few graduates of this thread now :) :)


----------



## Embo78

Posted at the same time hearty! Great minds and all that!! :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
They are soooo beautiful!!!

Heart,
I hope you soon to be mommies and already mommies stay on this thread too.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks heart! Made me cry to see the pics too! I have only seen them when born for very few minutes and for about an hour this afternoon (if even an hour). So strange to think they are here, on the second floor (I'm on 4th)

Girls- 
One day, I want to meet all of you, you seriously are like family. I think about u all the time and couldn't wait to tell you I had the babies. 

I was thinking about waiting until heart has her precious baby and then have her start the new forum? Heart, u r so well known here that it's nice to have a thread started by someone famous.. ;)

Mom2- awesome to feel movement!!!! Seems like just when you get worried about it, they start moving! Happened to me a lot.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I can't imagine leaving this thread completely. I need to follow my girls! I imagine at some point I'll leave it completely, but not until all of the ladies I've gotten to know during my pregnancy have their babies.

Plus, you and I are going to meet in person. You won't get rid of me that easily! :rofl:

I'm frantically buying things online right now so I can have my hospital bag ready. Hopeful kicked my ass into high gear!

Hopeful, I can't believe you are still online! You must be EXHAUSTED! Are they giving you any pain meds? How often do you get to see your babes? Is Dylan breathing on his own now?


----------



## heart tree

Ooops, posted at the same time again! LOL!

I hope you get to see them more often very soon. It must be surreal for you right now. 

I can't stop looking at your babies. They look so much bigger than I expected. I can't believe I have one that big inside me right now! :shock:


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful they are BEAUTIFUL!! Oh my goodness, more tears happening over here. I am just so happy for you!

I would love to keep in touch on a thread for when we graduate. I seriously am not sure how I would have got through the last 7 months without you ladies. I cannot believe its been that long!


----------



## heart tree

Croy, you can't get rid of me so easily either. I'm due for another Seattle trip soon! I'm going to stalk all of you West Coast ladies!

Croy, have you bought any nursing pajamas, bras or tanks yet? I can't go try any on right now, so I'm looking online at Motherhood Maternity, Amazon and Pea in the Pod. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## petitpas

Ah, so there I was, just popped J back down at 5am. DH snoring, J making sounds as if he was shooting down aliens in an old computer game... so I thought I'd quickly check in... almost 1h later and I am so pleased to have read all about Hopeful's news :happydance:

Ava and Dylan are absolutely amazing! They are incredibly alike, too - you can tell they are brother and sister :cloud9:

Are they still sleeping together in one bed?

Hopeful, if you are in pain, please don't hesitate to take more meds. It'll make your trips to the baby unit much more bearable and why suffer if you don't have to?

I'm so excited for you and your gorgeous family! Lots of happy tears and joy here and big cyberhugs being sent your way :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Fili, I just read that you had a bit of a scare but what an amazingly reassuring scan you had - me-mo is gorgeous (and I reckon she's a girl) :cloud9:

I used Johnson & Johnson baby oil for doppling. Any clear gel or oil should do.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I actually just came off the Motherhood and Maternity website filling my cart with nursing bras and tanks. They are both buy 3 get the 4th free. The store near me is great but doesn't have the biggest selection so I think I am just going to suck it up and order online, I think they can all be returned to the store if they don't work or fit. 
Hopeful's babies have made me get into panic buy mode!! haha, I need to get these things NOW just in case!! 
And I am getting on hubby;s case to put together the shelf unit I got yesterday. I need it to be done so i can start organising things in it!! He _clearly_ doesn't get just how strong this nesting thing is! haha


----------



## heart tree

I know! My husband doesn't get it either. There is so much we need to do and so much I'm unable to help with. It's really frustrating. But I have in my control the ability to shop online! So that's what I'm doing. So much to buy. So little time to organize.

My mom just mailed the diaper bag she made for me and added a bunch of baby Gap clothes that my brother bought. Once I get those, I'm going to start washing and folding all of the baby clothes.

Everything feels really urgent all of a sudden.


----------



## jenny25

Aww jodi Ava and Dylan are so precious absolutly beautiful Congrarulations sweetheart well chuffed for you xxx

Last night I was in so much pain with my back I broke down in tears I'm fine now but when it comes too night time when I sit or get into bed it really does hurt I'm going too speak to my midwife today maybe make an appointment at the doctors too see if they can give me stronger pain killers I honestly don't want too keep feeling that every night for the next 10 weeks xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Hopeful...your babies are just beautiful and I can't believe how big they look considering how small they must be in real life..they look all plumped out :cloud9: and Ava looks just like the scan pic too :flower:

Absolutely thrilled for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Abi 2012

ava and dylan are both so beautiful hun im so pleased that there doing really well so happy for you xxx:cloud9:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hopeful they are just beautiful! The name Dylan is also on my top 10 list (must both have good taste!!!) 

You are a mummy how fabulous!! Hope you are not in too much pain, well done sweetie you did it xxx


----------



## sara1

Wow! :cry: OMG Hopeful they are absolutely precious! I let out a little squeak and started to cry when I saw the photos... dh almost had a heart attack :haha: I love the names too... Ava and Dylan... perfect. I'm sorry to hear you're in some pain. Like Pip said don't be afraid to ask for pain meds if you need them. 

This last day has made me a bit (more) emotional. This site and all of you have been such a blessing. I really can't imagine what I'd have done (will do) without you all. I'm quite jealous of you ladies who live in the UK or on the West coast that you can get together. Greece for a PARL reunion?? 
Heart, I think you are the natural choice to start the MARL thread (no pressure:) ) You've brought so many women together with this thread. Thank you!


----------



## Mrskg

Absolutely gorgeous hopeful :cloud9:


Melfy thanks x I will get a scan at 9weeks x


----------



## puppycat

Awwww Hopeful look at your two little rainbows :cloud9: they really do look alike!

I want to thank you for helping me with my anxiety too, although you won't be aware that you have! I have been panicking more as the weeks go by, scared of labour and worried about having a newborn all over again but seeing your little ones has made me really excited to meet mine. I can't believe the effect it has had just seeing your little babies :)


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day :
Embo78
Jenny25
Justwaiting

Good luck on your scans today Kellie, Mom2

Jen- Sorry to hear you're in pain, I hope the doctor can give you something that helps! 

Kat- It sounds like your dh has been going through quite a lot lately. He's lucky to have you to keep him afloat!

:rofl: all the attentions "the girls" have been getting. Tuckie- like yours, my dh specializes in ambushing me in the kitchen, but tbh he's a groper just about anywhere.. Poor guy he's not getting anything more than a squeeze for a while, and he's been such a sport about it. 

Heart, Croy, Davies... Definitely time to get those bags ready! I've always felt that with Hopeful this wonderful summer of new babies would begin. You're up ladies!


----------



## pink80

Hopeful - you're babies are absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: and so lucky to have you as a mummy

Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

OMG look at your twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are the most adorable twins I have ever seen in my life!! They both look so cute and so healthy - they look like 9 pounders! So so so so over the moon for you, I'll be thinking about all FOUR of you all day, bet your dh is beside himself happy too!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:cloud9::cloud9: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

I couldn't get an appointment with the gp today so I have the midwife at 10.30 so I will say to her if not I will see if I can get an appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Gorgeous hopeful... beautiful names, for beautiful babies xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Jenny have you tried a support belt? X you can get nice seamless ones on eBay for £10 def something in will have to invest in later on xxx

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19039625...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2029wt_689


----------



## debzie

Hopefull your babies are sooo adorable. I love the names too.


----------



## Mrskg

omg look what i got :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







june 20th 009.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful Ava an Dylan are just the cutest!! An they really look like a boy an girl, if that doesn't sound wierd! They do look big aswell there just beautiful you must be so proud! Get some pain relief for yourself my lovely definitely xx

Jen sorry you feel pain hun is it spd? I get that my memory foam mattress helps see if you can get a topper if you haven't got one or be refered for physio? X

Happy milestone day to all you ladies. 

Heart thanks for posting the pics an also I think you should b the one to do the graduation thread it feels right, an also we definitely all need somewhere I can't imagine not having you ladies in my life! Like hopeful said we need to meet one day! What a story that would be, we need to start calling each other first names coz we can't meet up an call each other heart etc lol!! 

I'm going carpet shopping feel the need to get this room done an get a bag packed thanks for the advice Xx


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mrskg xx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks davies x hurdle 2 over xxx

enjoy your carpet shopping what cloour are you going for? x


----------



## bumpyplease

yay great result mrs kg!

feel better soon jenny

tracie hows the tooth?


----------



## sara1

Congrats Mrskg :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Cream I think I am a neutral kinda girl!! An especially as I don't no what I have after I will add a bit of colour to it! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day!

Embo78
Jenny25
Justwaiting

Can't wait for scan updates/ pics! Mom2 and kellie

Tried to get to all questions!

Pain pills- I started on liquid, syringe into IV, now on just pills, 800 mg ibuprofen and some other thing I think?

Dylan was on the cpap for 12 hours, he's been fine now. They said girls do better with breathing than boys, even if they are smaller. And ethnic boys do better than white boys I think they said? I had no clue. 

I am in pain when getting up and moving around, I only get pain meds scheduled so I also have ice pack on incision, it hurts worse on the ends of the incision. 

The twins haven't slept together, that was just for i pic i asked for to have them by each other. They are in nicu beds, open style beds with all rhe monitoring stuff on them. J stil havent held dylan! Dh and i didnt want to disturb him as his cpap was just removed.

bumpy- we could both have dylans!

puppy- all anxiety went away when I knew babies were coming, glad to hear u feel better about it!

awesome test mrskg!

I'm really glad to hear u girls are getting things done Croy, Davies and heart! Imagine having your babies this thurs or fri!!!

Pip - cant believe u were out in 2 days, its been 27 hours and I don't go to pee alone. But just got catheter out not too many hours ago. Catheters suck but so nice to not have to get up to pee! After it was out, I had to pee twice and as soon as nurse got me ready, pain didn't matter as I has to get on the toilet!

The maxi pads are HUGE! Gotta get a pic of them, hilarious. I'm barely bleeding though. 

Croy- did we get the same cubby shelves from target? I love them! And can add more and use for books too!

https://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=12193726

Heart-I was exhausted last night but it's off and on, adrenaline just keeps you up! It's crazy, I haven't slept longer than 45 mins and usually for 30 mins every few hours. 

Really want skin to skin with babies today, it's just hard to get around but is getting better. Getting more colostrum from pumping. Its the first milk that comes in, it's yellow and feels like melted butter! (dh and I spilled it on my arm and fingers)
I get a tiny bit, maybe a 1/2 to 1 teaspoon every 3 hours? Then they take it to nicu. They call it liquid gold as its the most full of nutrients. 

And I think I will get a pump paid from insurance! Being they are premies. And those pumps I can get right here at the hospital and take home with me. 
Also-going to see if I can get more medical leave paid for due to premies. A social worker was here yesterday and suggested it (I was wondering why there was a social worker here? And they always visit premie parents. 

The babies do seem big and filled out in pics and in person but Ava is small. ;)


----------



## daviess3

Ah to cute hopeful, how long are you in for? 
Don't say that about thur fri!! Lol I'm not ready yet! My house upstairs is upside down! Lol! X
I hope the pain eases my friend who had a section wore the hold you in pants she said it really helped with swelling an holding the scar together an her stomach was back to normal within a week!! X

My friend with the premie is doing good he's critical but no blood on the brain an everyday getting stronger! She's so emotional though she is still in shock! I'm taking a card an teddy over today x


----------



## sara1

Thanks for updating Hopeful... I think it's amazing that you haven't really had a chance to sleep properly yet... so much adrenaline. Have they said how long they are planning on keeping you and the babies in? It's great that you may be able to get a pump and some extra paid leave (!!!!!!).
I really hope you get some skin to skin time today! Have your Dh take more pictures (I know that's incredibly selfish of me, but I can't help it.... Too adorable!)


----------



## sara1

Davies- That's wonderful news about your friend... will you be going to see her at the hospital? Bring tissues if you are... I think I'd start bawling if I walked into a maternity ward right now.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely update hopeful :cloud9: 

Cream will be lovely in the nursery Davies x hope your friend is ok glad baby getting stronger x does he have a name yet xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hopeful, Ava and Dylan are absolutely amazing, I bet you just cant believe that they are real and they're yours. Must be the best feeling in the world!
I hope your pain eases up quite soon, thats what I worry about with a section the pain afterwards. theres a high chance I will need a section due to my double womb.
Cant wait to see more pics, and I hope you get to hold and cuddle Dylan soon x


----------



## cazi77

Aww ava and dylan are beautiful xx


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys back from midwife everything seems fine bp 120/60 clear urine he is head down and measuring 28 weeks she think there could be a circulation problem caused by the clexaine hence the pains in my legs as for my back she didn't say what it could be she asked if I thought more about the birth I said yes I still want a vbac and I'm fine too have that I've gotta bring it up with the consultant on Monday in regards too my legs xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen - glad u r ok! But hope the pain gets better

Sara and davies- will get more pics today! I get to leave on saturday but they think the kids will be here 2-3 weeks... I want to stay here the whole time! But will go back and forth and finish my shopping and getting things put together. I kept saying i was going to finish shopping and I always got too tired!
Oh- and I snore... Big time. Dh recorded it on phone a few days ago and when a nurse comes in my room and they have to wake me. I ask them if I was snoring and they seem a little embarrassed to say yes, you were and I laugh and say I know! As its SO loud! Need to put the recording on here one day. You can tell from their reaction that it is super loud.


----------



## bumpyplease

awww hopeful you are amazing giving us so many detailed updates after just giving birth to premature twinnies! what a trooper!!

glad your apptmt went well jen

davies glad your friend and her son are holding on, i bet it will be lovely, but emotional too to see them today. thinking of you 
x


----------



## 3xscharmer

hopeful - you lucky duck, those babies are just amazing! Sorry you dont get to come home with them but who knows, maybe they will do exceptionally well and have a shorter stay! Hope you are resting!


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm in bed alot but have to get up much more today. My nurse this time is Scottish! Made me think of just and lee! Couldnt remember if anyone else is Scottish?


----------



## Mrskg

Me :wave: where about is she from x so glad you're doing so well an as hard as leaving babies will be you will be kept busy getting everything ready for them coming home xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah- mrskg! I'll ask her where she's from and let u know!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg- she is from Dundee! Where r u from? She said to ask u what the hospitals are like there. She said they are a lot different than here. She's been here 19 years, husband got job here.


----------



## Mrskg

im from just outside edinburgh x my daughter is at uni in dundee its just over an hour away from here x mmmm hospitals here are a bit like cattle markets they want you in an out asap normally within 7hrs all being well x theres a new birthing centre at hospital near me ive heard thats really nice x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welp, just passed one of my personal milestones: 3 of my mc's occured before or at 5 weeks and 3 were missed m/c's...one milestone down, two more to go!


----------



## bumpyplease

yay 3x you go girl!

xx


----------



## Mrskg

its great passing milestones charmer here's to many more xxx


----------



## sara1

Congrats on your personal milestones Charmer! :yipee:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats charmer! It's nice to get to a milestone!


----------



## jenny25

Congrats on your milestone charmer xxx


Jodi your little ones are so cute I want squishy cuddles lol if i can give you any advise since I had a c section just try not too over do it my stitches had came away on the left side and got a small infection just try rest up as much as you can xx

I just woke up from a 3 hour nap oops it was good though xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - I love your updates, glad that the little ones are doing well. Praying that you begin to feel more comfortable as you heal. 

We do have the same shelf unit from Target. I got it in white and its just the 6 shelves. I got 2 navy blue drawers and one grey/brown one which match our nursery colours perfectly. I am still waiting for DH to put it together. It's all laid out. I started with the first step but then hubs commented that he could hear my huffing and puffing from down the hallway and told me to stop trying to put together and he'd get to it! I guess the belly is kinda in the completely wrong place to be leaning over o the floor lifting giant wooden slabs!

At our shower a couple of weeks ago someone got the bubs a little wooden train and I am excited to put it on the top of the shelf unit. I think it will look darling...In fact the whole nursery will look adorable when I finish my projects but then he' ll get old enough to move things and it will never be the same again! ha ha! Promise nursery pics when it's close to done. Heading to Ikea today to get some last minute bits. I saw a great tip to make wall hanging book shelves with Ikea spice racks that cost $4. Better than the $130+ I saw for the pottery barn kids ones. Thought I should try it out, what's the worst that can happen?!

Hope you get some skin to skin with the babes today :)

Rest up Mama xx


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I'm loving all the updates. I know once you get Dylan and Ava home you'll have less time for us, so I'm going to cherish it while I can. Great news on the pump and possible extra leave! It must be so weird to pump. Your milk will come in soon. That will be really bizarre. I hope you get skin to skin today. I've also read its important for hubby to do skin to skin too. Keep the updates coming. We love them!

Mrskg, congrats on the 3+!! I'm very excited for you. 

Charmer, love the ticker. Congrats on passing a milestone. That's the way we get through PARL, one milestone at a time. 

Jen, it's interesting that the meds might be causing the pain. I hope you can do a Vbac! 28 weeks! Wow!

Davies, I'd love a proper meetup. I'll have to start calling you Sarah. I'm so happy to hear your friend's little man is doing so well. Thanks for the update. 

Hi to the rest of you. I'd be honored to start a MARL thread. I'll start it in less than 2 months!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am happy to be reading all good news all around. I love the birthing details, passing milestones, good check-ups, friend's baby doing better, etc.... A good day all around on the thread!!! Just what we all need.

New moms and soon to be moms, I will be asking what baby items you actually use and love when I hit 3rd trimester. I don't want to fill our home with all this baby stuff that doesn't get used.

AFM,
Going to my friend's healer today and doing prenatal yoga off of youtube. I find it relaxing and I have been over-stressed lately. Love to you all =).


----------



## jenny25

Yeah it's interesting Amanda she only said it could be but who knows , I'm so excited at the thought of a vbac I felt like when aarron was born from
C section I didn't feel that instant bond cause f the way he was delivered I got bad postnatal depression so I wanna do it this way xxx


----------



## daviess3

3x congrats hun xx

Yay more pics hopeful x sorry you can't bring twins home but at least u can get ready x

My friends little boy is called Jesse he is in London she came home today she needs to rest also she's going back up tommorow an staying there she's expressing her milk for him to, I brought him a little toy an just did her a bag of bits to take up like shampoo toothpaste deodorant sanitary towels magazines mints chocolate crisps porridge cereal bars wipes few bits to take as they are going to struggle financially, he's havin to go back to work next week an they have a little boy already who is 3! The financial worry is immense! As well as the babies health etc! X

I no this sounds awful but I feel constantly like I wet myself I think I dribble does anyone else? I drink lots of water everyday an I must b going to the toilet every 30 mins even 3-4 times a night!! I have tried sitting there leaning forward etc but I still get it! I don't have any water infection or anything apparently an I have done pelvic floor since 13 weeks! X


----------



## jenny25

Sarah that was a really sweet thing too do darling you good wee soul xxx

Also in the wee factor I sneezed today and em you can guess the rest lol oh bladder control how I love you lol xxx


----------



## Mrskg

aw thats such a shame having financial stress on top of everything else x bet shes glad she has a friend like you x

as for dribbling i done pelvic floor an i still dribble if i cough or sneeze to quick lol the joys xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh god, now I'm doing my pelvic exercises! I'm not very good at remembering to do them. I sometimes have a little dribble but not that much. I'm sure that will change after giving birth.

Sorry your friend is having financial worries. That must make it so much more stressful for her. You are a good friend for taking care of her like you have been.


----------



## daviess3

Ah not at all ladies we would all do it, i would like to do a bit of a whip round to try get some money for them to take the pressure off! But I don't want them to think we're doing it like a charity case! I'm sure they wouldn't! But would just be nice to give something x

As for dribble! I'm ok with cough sneeze everything it's just initial getting off the loo! Wierd an then I feel like I could wet myself constantly when I walk! Man!!! This is before kids lol! Am I gonna wrt myself for ever? X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for updating hopeful. It won't be long until the twins are home with you and hubby :)

Mrskg wow! 3+ on the digi :) I'm so happy for you. Did you only get 1-2 last time?

As for weeing! I still dribble a little and I did pelvic floor exercises through all my pregnancies! When we're at my mums it's a running joke not to make me laugh too hard!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Agh!! Just lost my post! Let's see what I can remember. 
MrsK, congrats on the 3+! I was too scared to do a digi so it's great to see. 
3x, pleased you passed those milestones. It's a nice feeling to have them out the way. 
Jen, pleased the midwife visit went well. I hope you get the vbac, and that the leg pain eases off. So does this mean no GD?
Davies, pleased your friend and her boy are doing ok, and like the others say, what a thoughtful gift. 
Heart, I wish I had done more pelvic floor exercises in pregnancy. Nothing quite prepares you for the feeling when you are out shopping and need to go and you just can't hold it in like you used to. It does improve fairly quickly however. But sneezing is no longer a low risk activity. 
And Hopeful - wow. Lady, you are a legend. Ava and Dylan are BEAUTIFUL! Which is the eldest? Well done for pumping the colostrum. I am in awe of you. Like Heart says, the milk will come in soon and it will feel very different. You may (as you probably know) feel a little weepy around day 3 when it comes in. Please don't think it's post natal depression or baby blues or anything like that, it's just those hormones but it can take you by surprise. It's normal normal normal and soon goes. I can't wait to see more pics. I really hope you get the skin to skin soon and get to take your precious bundles home soon. Great that Dylan is breathing on his own now. Again well done you, and lots of love. 
Pups, Sara, Bumpy, Tuckie, Mom, Croy, Embo, Debzie hi!
Ps "bump" pic on last page of my journal if anyone wants to see!


----------



## jenny25

I've still got gd but midwife seems too think it could of been a dud test cause my levels have been fine on diet and exercise the only thing that sets my levels off if I have sweet and sour sauce from the Chinese it's weird 

Paul and I are going too look at birth plans tonight so we can start figuring out some stuff this should be fun xxx


----------



## puppycat

I go to the loo about 3 times a night too and if I need the loo I can't cough/sneeze! Daren't! :haha:

I often have wet pants and haven't (to my knowledge) had a leakage but I am thinking it's just CM :shrug:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for all the congrats guys! I had more colorful cm this am and it was slightly darker and then clear pink and now back to yellow lol! Guess I'm just a friggin rainbow over here! Also called the doc and am kinda pissed! They wanted to see me at 6 weeks so I called to see about next week on Thursday when DH was off b/c I've been to too many bad scans by myself and they said she wasn't in next week so they put me down for Friday in two days and I'll only be 5+4 and if they don't see anything then I know I will freak out! Yall think maybe I should cancell and just go in a couple of weeks??


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, at 5+4 they were able to see something with my pregnancy, but I was told it was an irregular gestational sac, no yolk sac and possibly the start of a fetal pole. I was told I should expect to miscarry. Then I went in at 6 weeks on the dot and they saw a perfect hb, gestational sac and fetal pole.

Given that you've had some spotting, I would personally want the early scan on Friday. But if you do it, you'll have to go into it with the expectation that you might not get any answers and will still have to wait. If you are willing to wait, you might want to. At least then they'll definitely be able to see something.


----------



## jenny25

Charmer I think I had a scan around that time and they saw sack and a yolk sack but with being so early they can be off with dates so I could worry you for no reason I was under two hospitals and I was getting different dates for both queens was measuring me ahead and st Mary's was measuring me behind xxx


----------



## sara1

Hi ladies, 
!!!Selfish post alert!!!
I'm having a tough time physically the last 2 days. Heartburn and acid reflux are just killing me. Its actually starting to get me down...it's bad enough to be debilitating and is keeping me up most of the night. I have one good day for every 3 bad ones. My dr told me to try Zantac but it's just not cutting it. We leave to go no holiday in 10 days, our last real couples holiday for the foreseeable future and I'm starting to worry I'm going to be clutching my chest the whole time, feeling like shit. Anybody got any advice.


----------



## Madrid98

hopeful your babies are gorgeous!!!!

Sara have you tried Gaviscon? That's a uk product but I know they sell it in other countries in europe. It's very good and safe during pregnancy.


----------



## croydongirl

Girls I am excited to report that as of this morning doctor's appt. looks like our little guy has TURNED!!! Of course, however he comes into the world I will take it, but I was surprised by the relief I felt when she said he'd turned. 

Also, any of you thinking about cloth diapers/bum genius thegreennursery.com is having a sale, buy 10 get 2 free. Its $169.50 for 12 if you buy them like that. I just got a set to start us off :)

Ok, to Ikea I go! Talk later xx


----------



## sara1

Croy- that's wonderful news!!! (about the baby turning, though the diaper price sounds good too:haha: )


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrskg said:


> im from just outside edinburgh x my daughter is at uni in dundee its just over an hour away from here x mmmm hospitals here are a bit like cattle markets they want you in an out asap normally within 7hrs all being well x theres a new birthing centre at hospital near me ive heard thats really nice x




CATTLE MARKET HAHA totally true... i felt like i was in one when i had joshua :( im gonna try have my baby at a birthing centre in a small town near where i live.. its lovely there!


----------



## heart tree

Sara, heartburn is awful. I'm living on Tums right now, but I'm lucky as they quickly cure the issue for me. I'm pretty sure there are meds that your doctor can prescribe that are safe during pregnancy. I don't know the names though.

One thing that is recommended is to eat small meals and not to have liquids with your meals. That was a big adjustment for me as I love to have liquids when I eat. I think it has helped though. I wish I had better advice. Did you search this site for heartburn. I bet you'd find some other ladies who have good suggestions.


----------



## Mrskg

embo i got 3+ with my jan loss that time baby was perfect but sac didnt grow im hoping that was just a fluke an trying to drink plenty water this time round x

sara i can only advise same as madrid gavison is the only thing that helps me an chewing on remegel chews x

croy great news aboy baby turning :thumbup: enjoy ikea x

mrsmig love your bump pic x 

abi theyve just opened a birthing centre at hospital that i would go to it looks gorgeous can only go there if no complications but ive had easy labours so hopefully this one will be the same x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks guys, with the spotting I almost feel like if it's a non-miscarriage related cause then they may be able to tell me whats causing it...on the other hand they may not be able to see anything and worry me to death...and back to my first hand, they may do some blood work...don't really know what to do, think I'll just go and see if they can determine why I am spotting and keep my fx that we can see something and everything is right on for where I am in this pregnancy. Why do these things have to be so complicated?

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day!


----------



## sara1

Thanks guys, so far I've tried adjusting my meals, although tbh it's been so bad lately that I'm hardly eating. I am having troubling limiting liquids... I drink a lot of water. Tums primperan and zantac all of which were prescribed by my doctor aren't working, but I'll give the gaviscon a try:)


----------



## daviess3

Sara I am in ur boat hun! An unfortunately everything I like makes it worse! Fruit chocolate etc! Gaviscon works but tastes gross!! I have to have tums fruity flavour coz I find the peppermint ones make it worse an taste discusting! 

I sleep propped up try not to eat after 7! Try an eat a bigger meal at lunchtime an a smaller meal for dinner avoid spicy food rich food fizzy drinks chocolate acid fruit sweets an generally anything that tastes good! Lol at night if I'm hungry I have cheese an crackers that's ok! An I find sumtimes half a glass of milk can help! That's it!!! Advice over lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Sara :hugs: my sister suffered the same with her little girl who was born with a full head of hair! I know how much pain you must be in as my sister complained bitterly all the time. Gaviscon is supposed to be really good. Or have you tried milk? My sister said sometimes that helped her and not eating a thing past 5pm in the evening. :hugs: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg I hope you get to 12 weeks at the speed of lightning, thinking about you Hun xxx

Girls I'm checking out now, so tired (had to entertain the in laws today) plus two medical appointments - nothing to report there really, one was just to get meds - got clexane on the Nhs so that's good. Went to see ages of rock or rock of ages rather, it was good I liked it!! Workng thurs and fri teaching 5 year olds lol! Lots of love to you all xxx

Ps heart and croy, hope you've packed those bags!! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I haven't packed my bag because I don't own all the things I need. I just did some online shopping for pajamas and nursing bras. I need to get a few other things, but I'm getting there. 

Sara, ice cream seemed to help tremendously for me. I was surprised how much better it made me feel. Now I have a little ice cream after dinner every night.

Croy, that's awesome that he moved! My girl better not move. She's been head down since 20 weeks. 

Mom2, hope you are still having a girl. Looking forward to your update.

Kellie had a great scan. She updated in her journal!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh brilliant news about kellie :cloud9:


----------



## sara1

All this talk of packing bags has inspired me to at least start looking online for nursery/ home/ hospital checklists. OMG it's so much stuff!!!! I'm still not mentally prepared to buy anything yet but I'm staring to get my head around the idea. I did go online and order some basic maternity wear... Im no longer able to squeeze into anything without looking ridiculous. Time to except the inevitable:) it seems to have also started sinking inwith dh... He's suddenly decided we need to have a new alarm system installed for when im home alone and he's out of town. It's rather superfluous, we live in a safe neighborhood, but it's he's very cute when he gets protective.

Thanks to everyone forth heartburn input! An ice cream based diet doesn't sound too tortuous:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Apparently aspirin can make it worse as well Sara :-( I had it bad enough with Edie (who had a right mop when she was born) so I'm expecting it worse this time. Gaviscon was what helped me but not for long. 
Fili glad you had a good day.
MrsK been meaning to ask, what did your hubs say when you broke the news?


----------



## Mrskg

Mrsmig we just laughed an he grew a big head thinking he has super :spermy: x it's been good being relaxed about it xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Love the updates!!! Can't wait to see more photos! Hope you get some skin-to-skin contact today :)

3x- Congrats on passing milestone!

MrsM- Cute bump! I love seeing all the different bump shots!

MrsK- Congrats on 3+ :D

Sara- I had the same issue this pregnancy. I can't take Tums because it's too much calcium for me and I have a history of kidney stones and calcium contributes to that, so my Dr. originally had me on Zantac. Like you, I found Zantac was just not cutting it. It was really, really bad. I'm not one to take Rx drugs, especially while pregnant, BUT it was seriously interfering with my daily life. I would have it so bad before bed it would keep me up for hours and then I'd wake up with it every morning and was barely even able to eat breakfast. Dr. switched me to Nexium (Class B) and that shit has saved my life!!! Works WAY better than Zantac and it's only once a day on empty tummy instead of the twice a day I was doing with Zantac. It sounds like you have it really bad like I did and I would highly recommed you ask to switch to Nexium. Lifesaver! I have no heartburn now and I can even eat mexican food again, which I'm in love with!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha bless him has he been strutting around like John Wayne? That's nice that he was ok with it.


----------



## Mrskg

You know him too well mrsmig x think since we never protected he always knew there was a chance don't think he actually thought it would happen so quick but neither did I x this one was def our surprise xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Aw ladies I'm so worried about my test results this Friday. I wonder what'll happen then if it turns out I have something.:cry:


----------



## KatM

Sara,
I hope all the good advice helps. Looks like Tuckie's dr found her a good solution. Also, the ice cream diet could not hurt. When I had my MS, the only thing I wanted was dairy. I have very mild heartburn compared to all you ladies. It just seems like I keep overeating even if I barely ate anything. 

I haven't ordered anything maternity because I have all these stretchy, beach dresses and plan on getting away with this for a couple of more months.

You must be so excited for your holiday with DH!

Madrid,
Light ahead for your appt on Fri.

Croy,
Congrats Hon! I hope he stays that way.

Tuckie,
Are you stressing at all about the big move or are you just super excited. We are selling things on craig's list. DH is still interviewing on the phone and skype daily. He really wants an offer by the end of the month. We should be in LA on 7/9.

Jenny,
Good news on controlling your GD with diet and exercise. Stay away from that sweet and sour sauce.

Third Tri Girls,
I see you are all in a mad panick to finish up last minute details before the baby comes. It makes it all so real!

AFM,
My belly has popped in the last week. The healer said I look like I gained a lot of weight since the last time he saw me (2 weeks ago), lol. I don't know where the belly is coming from. I feel like I am eating so much less than usual because I constantly feel too full. I have been force-feeding myself whenever DH eats to make sure my blood sugar stays stable. The once a day I do feel hungry in the late afternoon, all I want to eat is chocolate.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, the belly is coming from a growing baby! :rofl: No matter how little you eat, that belly is still going to grow. Go look at the front page of my journal and all my bump pictures if you need proof! This belly is massive now!

Madrid, remind me of what test results you are getting back. Sorry, pregnancy brain has completely taken over.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsmig- Ava is older by a couple minutes maybe? They called out the times and have it written somewhere. I haven't gone through the paperwork yet. 

Heart- if you think you might have to pump at all, get a hands free pump bra if your pump doesn't come with one. I have to hold the pumps on my boobs and it's tough but dh just went to the parenting store to buy me one (I called and it's at the front desk for him to pick up, he was scared to buy the wrong thing) ;)
Flip flops are necessary for the shower! A cushy robe would have been really nice too
I think pumping is fun and can't wait to breastfeed! That will be 2-3 weeks though. 
They started feeding them today on a tiny tube through nose to stomach with my colostrum and formula. They are in the incubator beds now to regulate temps (were in open beds yesterday). Got skin to skin with each! Was amazing.


----------



## hopeful23456

I just got this one 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004RQUALM/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I'm sooooo glad you got skin to skin! :happydance: What an amazing experience that must have been. Does it feel weird not to have your twin bump anymore?

I'm all set with the pumping action. Tim's cousin gave me the Medela hands free pump and if it doesn't stay in place on its own (which it should) my friend has one of those bras to give me. :thumbup:

I already have a robe and flip flops on my list to pack. Just bought nursing bras and nursing pjs.

Your hubby is a star! Running out and getting all these things that he has no idea about. How is he doing through all of this?


----------



## daviess3

Can't sleep..... 
Hopeful sounds amazing skin on skin! Must b so nice to bond! My friends expressing as they hope to start feeding her lil one next week to! X

Heart I measure 41inchs now! Wow I feel huge! New pic tom! 
Croy pleased he moved x
Kat do a pic to x


----------



## hopeful23456

Hubby has been awesome but he's scared as they are in nicu and he's too scared to hold them. 
That pump bra seems like its going to work great! Trying it out in 25 mins.

I still have a bump! Smaller but maybe like 5-6 month bump? Softer though too. 
Strange to not worry about laying on my back, it's nice!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I'm 41 inches too! I can't believe we still have 6 more weeks to grow. Scary!


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, that's one of the things I'm most looking forward to again...laying on my back.

Your hubby is so sweet. He'll hold them soon enough. It's funny that our men can be so tough sometimes, but when it comes to babies, they turn to mush. I've always thought we are the stronger gender!


----------



## melfy77

Hello:flower:

Mrskg: congrats on your miletone:happydance:

3x: I would do the scan. I had one at 4 weeks+5 and they saw the gestationnal sac. You just have to remember not to freak out if they don't see much. Although you should at least see the sac by then. And who knows, chances are you'll be lucky enough to see the yolk sac and the fetal pole:winkwink:

No nausea for me, just some queasiness, but since my mom told me about not having any and because of my perfect scan, I've decided not to worry anymore!! But today my stomach was so sore, like it was on fire or something. So weird. Is it what they call a heartburn? Becausei if it is, very unpleasant:haha:

Hopeful: they are ADORABLE!!!!!!!! I wanna hold them too:blush:


----------



## KatM

Heart,
I love all your bump pics. You only gained in your belly. I look like your 17+2 pic. I'll have DH snap a shot. Even my GF that just saw me on Saturday said I look so much bigger tonight. I just popped... and so did my boobs.


----------



## heart tree

Oh yes, bump pics please! After seeing your last one I have a hard time believing you look like my 17 week one!

Melfy, heartburn feels like a burning sensation in your esophagus. You feel it most prominently when you are lying down. It can also feel like vomit is creeping up your throat. But when you sit up, it will creep back down into your belly. It's actually stomach acid. It can burn. I'm not sure why its called heartburn, because in my opinion, it doesn't feel even close to the heart. It's more in the center of your chest and throat.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Thanks heart! Made me cry to see the pics too! I have only seen them when born for very few minutes and for about an hour this afternoon (if even an hour). So strange to think they are here, on the second floor (I'm on 4th)
> 
> Girls-
> One day, I want to meet all of you, you seriously are like family. I think about u all the time and couldn't wait to tell you I had the babies.
> 
> I was thinking about waiting until heart has her precious baby and then have her start the new forum? Heart, u r so well known here that it's nice to have a thread started by someone famous.. ;)
> 
> Mom2- awesome to feel movement!!!! Seems like just when you get worried about it, they start moving! Happened to me a lot.

When I went in for my ultrasound today my u/s tech was pregnant too. I asked her what she was having and she proudly said, "One of each!". I immediately thought about you and told her my friend just gave birth to twins too! Funny how even though we've never met we're still friends. :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Proving it!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, how did the scan go? Did you get another look at the gender?

Kat, you definitely have a bump! You are so damn cute!


----------



## heart tree

I just got this email from Hopeful with the attached picture. She asked me to post it:

*My friend patty visited me tonight, after she left i saw a rainbow, started taking pics of it and patty emailed me this pic at the same time and it said, Awesome double rainbow for awesome special babies. (her camera phone is really good)
Can u believe it? So cool!*

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/baby%20bump/rainbow.jpg


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks for all the congrats guys! I had more colorful cm this am and it was slightly darker and then clear pink and now back to yellow lol! Guess I'm just a friggin rainbow over here! Also called the doc and am kinda pissed! They wanted to see me at 6 weeks so I called to see about next week on Thursday when DH was off b/c I've been to too many bad scans by myself and they said she wasn't in next week so they put me down for Friday in two days and I'll only be 5+4 and if they don't see anything then I know I will freak out! Yall think maybe I should cancell and just go in a couple of weeks??

I would wait. They can't really see much at 5 weeks and you're right, it may just freak you out more. In 2 weeks you'll only be 7 weeks, that's still pretty early. I had my first scan at 7weeks and I'm glad I waited. If you think you can handle the wait that is.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks heart! 

Kat- love the bump pic!

Mom2- love it that we are friends! How was the scan?

Melfy- maybe gas or acid stomach? Would gasx or tums help?

Madrid- what tests did they do?

Congrats on a good scan kellie!

Hands free pump bra is priceless


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sara1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> !!!Selfish post alert!!!
> I'm having a tough time physically the last 2 days. Heartburn and acid reflux are just killing me. Its actually starting to get me down...it's bad enough to be debilitating and is keeping me up most of the night. I have one good day for every 3 bad ones. My dr told me to try Zantac but it's just not cutting it. We leave to go no holiday in 10 days, our last real couples holiday for the foreseeable future and I'm starting to worry I'm going to be clutching my chest the whole time, feeling like shit. Anybody got any advice.

Have you tried raw apple cider vinegar? Supposed to work like a charm when acid flares up, and since its not a drug it certainly won't hurt. Worth a shot.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> Girls I am excited to report that as of this morning doctor's appt. looks like our little guy has TURNED!!! Of course, however he comes into the world I will take it, but I was surprised by the relief I felt when she said he'd turned.
> 
> Also, any of you thinking about cloth diapers/bum genius thegreennursery.com is having a sale, buy 10 get 2 free. Its $169.50 for 12 if you buy them like that. I just got a set to start us off :)
> 
> Ok, to Ikea I go! Talk later xx

:happydance: Yes!!! I'm so happy for you!! That's wonderful news!!:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Can't sleep either :(

Hopeful i'm so pleased your babies are doing well and you managed skin to skin


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- congrats from me too! Hoping he stays vertex!

Puppy- :hugs: insomnia sucks. You are so close now too!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KatM said:


> View attachment 425715
> 
> 
> Proving it!

Love your little bump, Kat!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Mom2, how did the scan go? Did you get another look at the gender?
> 
> Kat, you definitely have a bump! You are so damn cute!

Sorry, it always takes me a while to catch up. :haha:

My scan went great! I'll get my official results tomorrow from my doc, but baby is adorable. We are officially team :pink:!:happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:
Got a shot with the 3 lines! My computer is down so I can't scan my pics in, I'm on the laptop. When hubby found out I was surprised that he didn't jump and down for joy, he's been wanting a daughter desperately for so long. So I said to him in the car, "Hey honey, we're having a girl. Aren't you excited?" His response was a stunned look and "Oh, I have so much work to do!" :rofl: 
Men, they are so funny. I don't think he admitted to himself that we were having a baby until that moment!:haha: Her name is Gloriana Michelle, Princess Gloriana Michelle as she will no doubt have all her subjects call her. :haha:

I went with my sister to the mall this afternoon and bought Gloriana her first outfit. Its so cute! I'll post pics as soon as hubby gets my computer working again.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Thanks heart!
> 
> Kat- love the bump pic!
> 
> Mom2- love it that we are friends! How was the scan?
> 
> Melfy- maybe gas or acid stomach? Would gasx or tums help?
> 
> Madrid- what tests did they do?
> 
> Congrats on a good scan kellie!
> 
> Hands free pump bra is priceless

My biological father lives in MN, we may get to meet one day after all. I've never been there, but Nebraska really isn't that far.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful- Skin to skin is so wonderful and so important. So glad you got some.


----------



## filipenko32

Insomnia and I'm working today ahhh! Mom2 sooo pleased for you!!!! :cloud9: love her name!! :hugs: :pink:

Hopeful lovely you got skin to skin :cloud9: xxx

Croy great news! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, that's awesome!!! Welcome to team :pink:

You were killing me with the suspense! LOL! Can't wait for the pics.

Just did my first load of laundry for baby clothes. She has so many clothes, it's two whole loads! Lots of new and lots of used. I'm overwhelmed. There is no way she'll be able to wear it all, but there are a lot of cute things. I also got the diaper bag my mom made for me. I'll take a pic and post it tomorrow. It's beautiful.

Any new news on the twin front Hopeful? I live for your updates.


----------



## filipenko32

Love the rainbow!! 

And kat you have popped wow!! :cloud9: you look great!! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sorry some of you are suffering from insomnia. No fun at all!

Fili, good luck at work. Are you still getting the scan you were scheduled to get?


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
I am so happy for you and your hubby. Your little girl will be overprotected by 5 older brothers. No one will dare date her.:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart you have an amazing memory!! No, I won't be having that scan now, it was scheduled with the doc who scanned me on Tuesday after the bleeding. Not bleeding at all anymore, it stopped that afternoon thank goodness, none since. Next scan is the nuchal one at 12 weeks near your independence day I think! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

I don't know about my memory. It's on the front page! :haha:

Our independence day is July 4. When is your NT scan?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KatM said:


> Mom2,
> I am so happy for you and your hubby. Your little girl will be overprotected by 5 older brothers. No one will dare date her.:haha:

Oh yes. That is the plan!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I don't know how long it will take me to actually believe I'm having a girl! God sure is blessing me! This is what will be written on Gloriana's nursery wall:

No matter how your heart is grieving,
If you keep on believing,
The dream that you wish will come true.

Now if I can only get the carpet installed in my little boys' room, the floor finished in the dining room, the walls and ceiling patched in the sewing room, carpet installed in the older boys' room and sewing room, and the upstairs bathroom finished then I can finally start working on the nursery! :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Croy- Yay! Glad for baby moving :)

Kat- Cute bump! I am super excited for the move, but dreading the actual process if that makes sense. Sounds like we'll get in CA about a week after you :) 

Mom2- Welcome to team pink!!! :pink: 

It's almost midnight here...I guess I'm a bit of a nocturnal one too!


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm insomniac tonight too! I feel so much better. Haven't laid down in hour except- just did skin to skin with Ava again, she was awake too but fell asleep as soon as we cuddled. Dylan was sleeping and has an IV in the middle of his head, they said its a good spot if his other places are a little swollen for IV. Looked strange but they promised it doesn't hurt.

Mom2 - that is meant to be that u r getting a girl. Sounds like u have a lot of projects to do! 

Heart- do your new clothes have a million tags? They pack baby stuff so tight. 

I'm pumping now in hands free! They only get enough from me for 1 kid so far so they rotate who gets it. Cant wait for milk to drop.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful, I'm lOving your updates. Thank you so much for keeping us all posted. 
Mom2, what a beautiful name. I'm thrilled for you. Men are strange creatures, I bet your hubby is so thrilled he daren't show it. 
Kat, love the bump, it really has popped! 
Melfy good luck for your tests. 
Embo did you get your tooth sorted?


----------



## heart tree

Pics of hands free pumping? Kidding!!

The tags on the clothes were ridiculous! It took me forever to cut them all off. So much folding and sorting to do now. She has more clothes than I do!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hopeful...I'm still in awe of your babies being here and that double rainbow made me :cry: perfect. Take it easy too ya know :hugs:

Heart...:rofl: that you're now running round like a headless chicken getting your bag sorted :hugs:

Croy...yay for turning

3x...should see gestational and yolk sac on Friday at least :thumbup:

Mom2...congrats on team :pink:

Davies..pissypants :winkwink: all worh it though :hugs: goods hear Jesse is doing ok :flower:

Kat...cute bump :cloud9:

MrsK...congrats on passing milestone :happydance:

MrsM...woop for a bump shot

Pups..hope you got some sleep :hugs:

Tuckie...:hi:

Bumpy...how're you?

Crap..know I've forgotten people :dohh:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

Jodi that is awesome I don't think I've ever seen a hands free one I bough a manual pump because the electric tommy tippie one I wanted was £100 I cant afford that I have te tommy tippie steriliser I bought brand new from a friend so it only made sense to get te other parts I need too still get some bottles as I plan too breast feed but express so Paul can join in on the night feeds I'm just hoping its gonna work this time I said to my midwife that I'd need support on breast feeding as it didn't work with aarron and I never got be help I needed so there is a workshop that I can go too as well

Well today is rainy I'm in a grumpy mood we didn't get Paul's job seekers allowance today not happy they currently owe us over £300 as they now realised they have under paid us which I already knew Paul is seriously annoying me I had to run out get electricity this morning then make breakfast iron aarrons clothes and make his pack lunch all while he sits on his arse and watches me run around and him just on his phone :-/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know the feeling Jen I felt like that yesterday tearing around doing everything and mark came home from work and slumped on the sofa while I cooked tea bathed Edie and sorted out all the washing and stuff. We are owed some job seekers and housing benefit from before mark started working. Obviously he hasn't been paid yet, and when they cut the tax credit threshold they stopped giving us £240 a month as I worked 16 hours a week so we got that instead of any job seekers for mark. Then it stopped so he had to apply for job seekers again and housing benefit as obviously we couldn't live on my 16 hours a week at minimum wage. This was end of April and we have still had nothing. At the end of this month when mark gets paid we owe a month and a halts rent, plus we owe my dad £500 as he had to pay our rent at the end of April. They take the money off us straight away but it takes months to give us anything back. We are literally living hand to mouth at the moment I can't wait to get back on an even keel. 
Plus I'm having a wobble today I keep feeling twinges on my right hand side and I know from the Doppler this is where baby hangs out. 
Sorry for the selfish post.


----------



## jenny25

I know what your saying hun men can be right annoying my mw told me too rest Paul's answer too things I will do it tomorrow that never comes he sat for 3 hours probably more playing the computer yesterday when there was stuff too be done, in regards too money we had to dip into our rent just to get a few bits hospital trips hats cost is 20.00 this week plus electricity and some food shopping in our rent is not due till next week so can make it back up no problem but thing is we pay provident weekly and this is the first time we can't pay them I've had quiet a few Braxton hicks this morning cause of the stress I just want things sorted Paul always leaves it too me too sort I'm sick of it xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs Hun. We could do with a cuppa and a moan together this morning I think! It's raining, I've got a tired and grumpy little girl and I think I just want to stay indoors today for a rest. Only trouble is she is do much harder to entertain in the house. It's easier to take her out but Mark has the car for work. Our estate is at the top of a hill and I usually don't mind walking everywhere because I like the exercise but today I've got low energy as I've had such a busy week and walking in the rain is no fun. 
Staying in a caravan in Filey with my mum next week so I might get a bit of a rest. 
Just reassured myself by using the Doppler. Thank god for those things!


----------



## jenny25

You know what that sounds good hun maybe I should stick the kettle on for us lol I know things will be alright in the end they always are just roll on next month we paid out for Paul too do a course to get his referee badge then he can start earning some money doing that 
Aarron is at school so I guess I'm gonna get mh pillow and cover and just laze up on the sofa for the time being Paul's away to the jobcenter too sort this out as he took aarron too school but the jobcenter don't open till 10 so it's just me and the dog lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh mrs mig Jen hugs girls!!!! It's in the air at the mo my hubby peeing me off to!! 
We had a row last night to so the idiot had a cigarette! Needless to say I haven't spoken to him since 730 last night!! Its pathetic! An always row about money he's worried coz there's not much work in the pipeline! But rather than invite people over for football on Saturday he wants to stand squashed in a pub an probably not see the screen an spend a fortune coz the people he wants to go with work for him so all just take the piss!! He will constantly b at the bar! 
An yet he's worried about money! WHATEVER!! Can't bare men at the mo!


----------



## jenny25

Oh hun I had this with Paul being out a few weeks back every weekend money is a big issue at the moment I really do understand he needs a slap across the head as he said there is not much work but you know men they don't think like we do that's the thing xxx I actually said to paul last night that he can still be pretty immature xxx


----------



## puppycat

I'd call JSA tbh hun. They've screwed ours up twice. Only paid us Monday (4wks owed) because we phoned. Someone had yet again messed it up. Makes you sick really.


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

mom2 so pleased you are officially on team pink! you must be so pleased! love the name too very cute!

kat - that is a cute bump, you are definiately starting to show, it looks great!

hopeful - love that you are getting skin to skin, love reading your updates you sound so happy!

sorry about the insomnia and money/men worry ladies! dont forget girls if anyone wants to buy a brand new in box sealed tommee tippee electric breast pump let me know. i bought one and im now being leant one. they retail at £100 and i want £50 for mine plus postage costs which shouldnt be too much. Jenny how much did you pay for your manual one? you are not able to take it back are you as you can have mine if thats the one you really wanted?

croy - fab news that your baby has turned! good work little man!

girls that are in the final stretch and starting to pack their hospital bags you will have to put a list up (if you have the time and energy) for selfish purposes would love to refer back to it when doing mine!!!

happy milestone days that are turning today! i have one week to go until vagina day whoop whooop

x


----------



## Embo78

Had a great appointment apart from having to go after absolutely no sleep all night :(

Otto is looking excellent and weighs over 5lb :) My little bruiser :) :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day girls!

bumpy- vday will be here before u know it!
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

Davies- my jaw dropped, he had a cig? He sucks!!!!! Hope he apologizes soon!

Jen- wonder if the manual could be returned and get bumpys? I don't know how much things are over there but would be cool if they were around the same price and u could return it


----------



## hopeful23456

Embo congrats!!!!! He's a great size!


----------



## daviess3

I no hopeful mine to! He sat outside an when I looked this morning he actually had smoked a quarter of it but I'm still not talking to him! Lol x
How's Ava an Dylan? We all love hearing about them, hows ur wound? X

Embo that's a fab size chick congrats xx

Bumpy hope ur good xx


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone Day !!!!
Bumpyplease
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

Congrats on a fantastic scan Embo! Such a big baby. We need some more pics in here!!

Melfy- I hope your test results come out ok. I think the timing is quite good actually, because if you need any supplemental treatment, like clexane or progesterone, they will be able to tell you now when things are still in the fairly early stages. Also, I'm sorry to hear you've joined the heartburn club... IT SUCKS! I was moaning about it yesterday and the ladies gave me a variety of tips... I'm trying Gaviscon today (which incidentally tastes AWFUL).

Hopeful- Loved the double rainbow, so perfect. I'm so happy to hear you got skin to skin with both the babies and that you're pumping hands free. Sounds wonderful. More pics Please!!!

Kat- Love the bump pic. You look fantastic! 

Mismig- Those twinges sounds like round ligament pain to me... I've been getting them quite a lot lately.

Sorry to hear about the hubby problems... mines out of town so unable to screw up and annoy me long distance. Miss him actually, he's being so cute lately, but he'll be back Monday.

Davies- A cigarette! Alex smokes cigars and it makes me f-ing livid! They stink, it's rude, unhealthy and inappropriate. Hope your Dh apologizes.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :)

Hopeful I was just showing Gav the photo of your lo's and he was amazed that our little otto would look very similar :) It makes it more real!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope your all well.
I decided to take a bump pic this morning, think I just look podgy.
Cant believe I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow. Had my clinic appointment yesterday just to check blood pressure etc. and also heart the babies heartbeat with the doppler. I didnt want to say to the midwife that I already have one at home.
Starting in two weeks time they will do a cervical length check just for peace of mind.
https://img833.imageshack.us/img833/8366/p1040655y.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Sara it's funny how we love an miss them so much an yet they can infuriate us within a few mins! Lol x
Thank you for reminding me, Jodi omg the double rainbow is soooooo amazingly special! Rainbow for a rainbow baby but double that really is amazing! I think you should have that printed an put somewhere it's amazing x

An Kat lovely start of a lil bump! X

Fili I hope u take an afternoon nap lovely an drink lots of water!! X
X


----------



## Embo78

Here's the pic! It's not the best pic but he was sucking his little hand :cloud9: Soooo cute to see :)

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/0542c2d1.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

wow thats a nice size embo!!!!
i was only just over that when born!

x


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely bump pic just! you dont look podgy! there is a nice shaped bump starting to form!


----------



## jenny25

I paid £20.00 for mine from boots as it was on sale reduced from £30.00 x

Puppy jobcenter has processed the payment for us but it's natwest that have issues there server is down and alot of customers have not received there wages etc due to there failure too update and it should be sorted this afternoon but waiting on a call back from jobcenter about the under payment so will wait and see xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks bumpy. I have big babies. Ella was 8lb 6 n half. Abi was 8lb 9 and Oliver was 8lb 15 !!


----------



## sara1

Beautiful bump pic Just- I think you look fantastic!

Embo- Otto is adorable! :cloud9: Sooooooo cute!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Embo, thats so cute the baby sucking its thumb. That is a great weight, you do seem to have big healthy babies, thats a good thing though. It amazes me how they can tell the weight!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Otto is lovely, a gorgeous chunky little boy! (my phone auto correct changed that to Ottoman :haha:) My daughter was 8lb 4 so I'm expecting this one to be bigger, especially if it's a boy (I don't think it is though)
Just, you look lovely! Not pudgy at all, I look bloody pudgy, my arms are like hams :growlmad: and I love your bedroom!
Bumps if you have still got your pump by the time I need it I'd have it but hopefully you will have shifted it by then! 
Well Edie has gone for her nap though she hasn't settled yet but I need to get loads done. I bet I don't though!!


----------



## Embo78

I know! It is amazing that they can estimate just from a couple of measurements :)

I love your bump. It's taking shape so nicely :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks mrsm! My phone won't let me thank you :growlmad:

I love ottoman!!


----------



## bumpyplease

just realised how good the pic of his face is on your profile embo! cute!!!!!!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: ladies

Sorry i havent posted in a while. Ive been busy at work and so tired in the evenings i just havent been on here.

HUGE congratulations Hopeful!!!! Ava and Dylan are beautiful, you really must be on :cloud9: Im so pleased you got some skin to skin time, enjoy every minute as a mummy :happydance:

Loving everyone's gorgeous bump and scan pics, and there are so many team pinks!!! Eeeek! Exciting!

Afm...Since my scan a couple of weeks ago, i got to meet my midwife :cloud9: she is lovely, and i am really excited about my plans for a home birth. I am booked in for my NT scan (at NHS) at 12+6 (11th July), however, i go on a hen week on the 12th, and really dont want to go away not knowing the results :nope: So i think i will pay privately for my NT at 11+5 (3rd July), so that i will have the results and can go abroad feeling confident.

When did you all tell people you were expecting? Im having a real debate with it. So far its just my parents who know our good news. DH goes on the stag at 12wks, i go on the hen at 13 wks, and there are 3 days inbetween where i am thinking i may just tell family and v close friends. I feel i need to tell my besties b4 the holiday as il be with them. Im afraid to broadcast my happy news. Is this normal? xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Embo- otto looks great! Love the pic, its so hard to get a good one when they are big so they must have a really good scan machine!

Just- cute bump! You look in shape with compact bump.

I've been sleeping the past hour. Up pumping again, nothing came out last time which is to be expected. Hoping to see babies soon.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sticky wishes, I didnt tell people until after my properr scan when I was 12+5. It was so hard to keep it quiet and it was strange as after I told people I really started to show quite a bit.
Although I did tell my mum and sister at 5 weeks. I understand why you want your scan befoyou go on your hen weekend and have to tell your friends. 

Hopeful, I didnt really know how things worked milk wise. I just assumed that milk was there from day one but clearly not when I read about it now. At least you know your little ones are being tube fed along with your colostrum.
My manager had her baby 7 weeks early last December, her little girl was in hospital for about 3 weeks until her swallowing reflux developed properly. She is now a very healthy 7 month old and you would never know she was premature! You must always be so excited to see the babies.
I guess it will be quite hard coming out of hospital yourself without them but will give you time to recover and get strong yourself whilst you know that they are under goood care, and as you say you can get out and about and pick up any last minute things that your still to get.


----------



## bumpyplease

hi sticky

nice to hear from you! i would do the same and have a scan earlier so you know everything is ok and you can enjoy yourself. i would also tell your close friends on the hen do as they will know something is up if you are not drinking anyway wont they?

Just, im the same as you, learning so much from hopeful! keep it coming honey!

And now for bumpys bargain of the day!
for those UK girls that need to buy bottles still Morrissons is doing a baby event from Monday and they are doing a deal on tommee tippee bottles (260ml size) 6 were £25 and they are £10. thats a fab deal!


----------



## sticky_wishes

I haven't drank since december because i got put on metformin (tablets for my PCOS) so that wouldnt be unusual but i think your all right, it would make me more relaxed if they knew. Thanks :hugs: I guess most people tell close friends and family at 12/13 weeks, Im just nervous x

Hopeful, its fab that you are pumping, everything is so exciting! I am loving hearing all of the mummy stuff :wohoo: Giving the twins your colostrum is the best thing for them, you are doing amazing :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Sticky- Good to see you back! It's perfectly normal (or PARL normal) to have some doubts about telling people, even close friends. Telling your girlfriends before your hen weekend may make you feel a little more relaxed (and you're likely to get a little pampered which is nice), but it's a very personal decision so you have to do what feels right for you.


----------



## pink80

sticky_wishes said:


> Afm...Since my scan a couple of weeks ago, i got to meet my midwife :cloud9: she is lovely, and i am really excited about my plans for a home birth. I am booked in for my NT scan (at NHS) at 12+6 (11th July), however, i go on a hen week on the 12th, and really dont want to go away not knowing the results :nope: So i think i will pay privately for my NT at 11+5 (3rd July), so that i will have the results and can go abroad feeling confident.
> 
> When did you all tell people you were expecting? Im having a real debate with it. So far its just my parents who know our good news. DH goes on the stag at 12wks, i go on the hen at 13 wks, and there are 3 days inbetween where i am thinking i may just tell family and v close friends. I feel i need to tell my besties b4 the holiday as il be with them. Im afraid to broadcast my happy news. Is this normal? xx

Hi Sticky

I went on a Hen Week when I was 10 weeks, I booked a scan just before so that I could be a bit more relaxed on holiday. I told all my friends before the trip, to be honest it was hard enough as it was - it would have been terrible if they hadn't known, as I felt pretty rotten. They really looked after me aswell, making sure I had drinks, food etc and taking me home if I wanted to go back early. They all knew about my previous losses, so I think that's why they took extra care of me :)

Are you worried about not having the NT results back - mine took a couple of weeks to come through - are you guarenteed to get them back before you go with a private one...?

I know what you mean about sharing the news though - it was quite tough for me, especially people at work - I really struggle with people talking about it and asking me questions - I still do and it's been a few weeks since I told them. I think it's something you have to deal with when PAL, as it changes your whole outlook on pregnancy as a whole. I think it'll start to get easier as you tell more people :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Good morning ladies. Looks like I'm joining the "fighting with hubby" club today. Why is it when you have a really good day the next day goes to hell?
Yesterday was amazing. Had a great scan first thing in the morning, found out we were having a daughter, then came home and took my 3 year old to the doctor to get his casts removed. He's doing great by the way. He's now wearing two removable splints so he can take a bath and even go swimming with me! After that my good friend (the pregnant one) came over to take me to lunch and my sister asked me to go to the mall with her! Hubby and I had just been talking several days before about how desperate I was for "girly time" with my sister and friends. I've been so lonely and stuck in the house with my kids, which I love, but I really needed some girl time. So when this opportunity came up I thought my hubby would be thrilled for me. I guess not. 
This morning he says to me, "You need to pay attention to your kids today. They need you to make lunch for them and take them to the pool, not the teenagers." SERIOUSLY?? :growlmad: Like I don't take care of my kids. My kids are my life. I got ONE DAY out of the house with friends and suddenly I'm a bad mom? I guess my oldest boy (almost 15) was very angry about having to babysit and complained to my hubby about it. As teenagers do he insisted that he does everything, I do nothing. Instead of backing me up and telling my son to get over it my hubby decides to lecture me this morning about not having my two teenagers take care of things, to do them myself! :growlmad:

I could just slap him!!! Yes, because I'm pregnant and its summer and all my kids are out of school I rely on my older boys to help. Today I have a doctor's appointment, my doctor is and hour away, I will rely on my older boys to babysit while I'm gone. That does not make me a bad parent! My back hurts and its painful to get up and walk around so I ask my boys to help eachother out with things. Hello! Pregnant! Thanks for asking how I'M feeling! Ug, such a jerk!!
Then he finishes up by telling me that I just can't take criticism and leaves for work. He'll be lucky if I come home after my appointment today!


----------



## puppycat

Oh wow, my temper is extreme right now - I'd probably beat him into submission!! :growlmad:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pups- That's about how I feel right now too! I don't think I'll be taking my cell with me when I leave this afternoon, I really don't want to hear from him.


----------



## KatM

Good morning ladies,

So many of your hubbies are acting like asses. I hope they shape up quickly. All men act like asses (just some more than others). DH is currently out of the dog house, but on the last leg of our Holiday I hated him.

Money troubles during pregnancy must feel very scary. I hope it can all sort itself out. 

Just,
I love the pics and you can totally tell it is a baby bump. Doesnt look podgy at all.

Hopeful,
Keep the updates pouring in.

Heart,
Tell us all what is going into your hospital bag please.

Tuckie,
I know what you mean. I can't wait to get out of 100+ degree weather and back at the beach, but I HATE moving and just did so 2 weeks ago.

Happy almost V-day.... I forgot who this was.

That's all I can remember for now. The Dr wants me to retest my progesterone today. I think he is going to take me off of the PIO. I'm scared to go off of it, but won't miss injections.


----------



## sara1

Mom2- Sounds like your dh clearly has his 'male sensitivity' switch turned on. They can be completely infuriating when they get like that.:grr: We all sympathize!


----------



## daviess3

Good luck at test Kat x

Mom2 what is there problem it's good for your elder children to have some responsibility! I think it does them good, I can't stand how they undermine you when you have said something in front of kids! Plus I bet when he needs time out its different it's expected! Coz it's his day off!!!! We don't get a day off from house etc my hubby has been good at chores etc an has done a lot but I just feel like he has a bad attitude towards me right now an I don't like it! X
Men!!!! X


----------



## croydongirl

Sorry about all the hubby troubles. Geesh, what in the world is going on? Perhaps they read somewhere that they were supposed to drive their pregnant ladies crazy this week.

We had our 5th baby class last night and it was a lot about c-sections and making them the best experience possible if you have one - but it also included some massage techniques for back labor and hand massage too. I enjoyed the massage practice and DH did good job at trying to focus, but I swear if he checked his email on his phone one more time I would have kicked him. I will be in severe pain and not remembering most of what we are learning but HE needs to. I wish he would try to look as though he is taking it in because I am already super anxious about the whole labor thing I need to know he is prepared too.

I am still working on the nursery. My Ikea trip was very fruitful yesterday. I loved it :) I got organizers for the nursery drawers and a cute little hanger for photos - I am excited to get some cute family ones so he can see my family every day even though they are far away. And I got the spice racks to use as book shelves. Such a cute idea.
https://www.theplanetpink.com/2012/01/ikea-spice-racks-as-bookshelves-things.html


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks everyone :hugs:

I think I'm going to tell my friends, they know my history so I think I may feel better with them knowing. The private scan wil definitely give me the results in time. I'm petrified of the NT scan :nope: and it feels strange to tell people when I can't feel anything yet and have no bump...just mega bloat :haha: I think you may be right...once I've told my family and friends it will get easier to talk about. I hope! x

Sorry people r having DH problems, men and women really are from different planets sometimes :hugs:

Croy- baby massage sounds great! I used to teach it. It's so calming for the little ones :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Well it was my first day back at school today! It was the worst school in terms of general behaviour / classroom standards wise I have ever taught in!! However, I roasted my class (without shouting) before I even told them my name so they knew not to mess with me (even 5/6 year olds can eat you alive if you're not firm to begin with - there's NO going back!!). Anyway I had not a peep of trouble even from the naughtiest one, the permanent nursery nurse said she had never seen him so good!! And I quite enjoyed playing in the sandpit and Winnie the pooh counting games for the day! It feels so good to have gone back to work and some normality.

I waltzed out of there at 3.45 and the teachers were all staying till 9pm for their parent's evening - I will not miss all the late nights and meetings for every single little thing while I'm on supply that's for sure. 

Feel bad for those kids though, that school is well below standards, they did have only a 'satisfactory' offsted report but I'd have given it less lol! There was just no discipline and all the behaviour strategies were negative like warnings and time out. My class nearly fainted with shock when I brought out the stickers, poor things. Bet they are constantly shouted at. I get the impression they come from very deprived / broken / neglectful families too (2 children were sent to school with no packed lunch and some had no coats in the rain and holes in their uniform :cry: so school should be more of a sanctuary at least with firm expectations of behaviour so the children feel secure. Hmmm can't fix the world I suppose....


----------



## jenny25

Massive hugs too all the girls having problems I think it's in the air lol 

I'm making white chocolate and raspberry cupcakes mmmmm


----------



## filipenko32

Caught up!! 

Girls sorry about the bloody lazy men / money issues, I wish they could go through what we've been through / go through just for one sodding day then they would be more grateful! without us they would be sunk. Davies, Jen, pups :hugs: 

Davies, has your heartburn eased or is hubby stressing you out making you worse? 

Embo love your baby sucking his thumb!! He is one healthy strong baby already! :cloud9:

Hopeful are you bonding even more with your twins now? :cloud9:

Just and kat you look amazing!!!!! You both look pregnant whereas I am the one who looks fat all over, you two are all bump :cloud9: 
Just I meant to tell you, my sister had first and second tri spotting and her little baby girl ims super heathy, she had no problems, I'm expecting some second tri spotting now, it's scary though isnt it? 


Melfy good luck with the tests Hun, it can be stressful to wait. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Fili- The little ones really are merciless when they smell fear :haha: I'm sure you are a marvelous teacher. It's always tough going into a school that's below standards, especially when you're only there for a day and are powerless to help. At least you were able to give your class a good day... I bet those kids are telling their parents what a wonderful day they had with their supply teacher.

Jen- YUM!

I owe MASSIVE thanks to whoever recommended the Gaviscon (I think there were 2 people actually). The stuff tastes like pure hell, but I've had my best day in weeks:happydance:. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Gaviscon is truly ming but it works! lol. DH bought me the aniseed :sick:

Girls I'm going to bang my head against the feckin wall. My toddler is a nightmare to get to stay in bed since we took the sides off her cot - she woke up at 7am this morning, hasn't had an afternoon nap and is STILL refusing to go to sleep (or even stay in bed) now at bedtime. ARGH! *rocks back and fore*


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about the Gav Sara!! If my sister had, had a boy she was going to call him Gav because of all the gaviscon she drank!!! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Croy I get really excited for you when I read your nursery stories, I love going shopping for all the final touches etc so exciting!!!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

filipenko32 said:


> Just I meant to tell you, my sister had first and second tri spotting and her little baby girl ims super heathy, she had no problems, I'm expecting some second tri spotting now, it's scary though isnt it?


When I had my heavy brown spotting at 14 weeks they scanned me and said that the baby was fine but the lining in my other non pregnant womb has very thickened lining. It was a consultant that done the scan and commented on an area that was 11mm, she said she really thinks I will have more bleeding but told me not to freak out. That is easier said than done though it is very scary. Im still a nervous wreck each time I go to the toilet but Ive not had any spotting for over 2 weeks now.
I still take one day at a time and not taking this for granted. I wont be able to fully relax until Im past 24 weeks and only then I will start to look at baby things.

Sounds like you done a good job at school today, it is ashame for these kids when its school that is below standard. You've obiously noticed it straight away on your first day.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm the same just bt no baby things for me until 20 weeks I think and even then I will only window shop or buy him a teddy bear.... At least you have a reason for the bleeding iykwim? Is there any risk that the second womb lining bleed will ever affect baby?


----------



## lexi374

Wow a couple of days away and so much to catch up! 

Firstly huge congrats to hopeful they are beautiful, lovely names too. I hope the 3 of you are doing well! :hugs:

Sara glad the gaviscon is working! :thumbup:

Fili yay for a great scan so cute! :thumbup:

Heart i hope you are getting that bag packed! :wacko:

Davies glad your friend and her little lad are doing ok, sorry dh was an arse! :hugs:

Embo wow sounds like hes gonna be a big lad! :thumbup:

Kat still looking great hun! :thumbup:

Mrskg congrats on getting a 3+ :happydance:

Mom2 yay its a girl!!!!!! So pleased for you! :happydance:

Sticky i havent told every1 yet im gonna wait for blood results from screening. :hugs:

:hi: to pink, never, just, kellie, mrsm, tuckie, jen, croy, and evry1 ive forgotten. :hugs:

Afm had a lovely couple of days at the seaside, we were lucky and had really good weather lots of sun. Had a bit of a heart attack yest when a midwife at the hospital phoned, she said she just needed my weight and the date i had the blood taken as it wasnt clear on the forms and she didnt have any results yet for me. :wacko: they had said they would only phone if it was bad so i had assumed the worst when i got that call!

Sorry tmi, dh and i dtd for the first time since Easter last night!! Poor bloke! I went straight to the toilet after to check for blood and the first thing i did when i got home was use the doppler, all ok tho. :thumbup: Phew!


----------



## filipenko32

Pups :hugs: keep rocking, laura might copy you and then go to sleep!!


----------



## filipenko32

Geeze lexi an early phone call like that would be enough to cause me to have a mc I think!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lexi374

We were in a shop and id missed the call so she left a voicemail asking me to call back but not to panic i just thought yeah right! Its def bad news!! I did have to have a little sit down!! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrskg 3+ yay!!! :yipee: past the chemical stage at least but you know what, more than that I think, I have such a good feeling for you! :yipee: 

Hearty have you finished ordering stuff yet for your hospital bag? Don't forget massage oils and facial stuff so hubby can detress you :haha: as *soon* as you've had your daughter and camera so we can all look at her and Internet connection equipment so we can all look at princess hearty! Not sure what else you could possibly need really!,

Mom2 so happy youre having a little girl for sure!! She is going to be sooooo looked after!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

I got the strawberry gaviscon tablets there quiet chalky but work so well think Kieran is gonna have a right head of hair lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Fili you sound like an awesome teacher. I'm really lucky that my three went to an awesome primary school. Couldn't be happier with the whole set up. I believe that the values and morals they gave my children (along with us and my family) will set them up for life.
Oli leaves in a month and I'm tearing up just thinking about it!! He's my baby!!

I cried when I read that some children didn't have a lunch??? How on earth could a parent expect a child to go all day without lunch? So sad :cry:


----------



## heart tree

Hey girls, I'm reading, but don't have time to post right now as I'm working. 

Super excited for you Em. Little Otto isn't so little! And what a cutie.

Just, that is one super cute bump!

Croy, I love the spice rack idea. I wouldn't dare do something like that here in earthquake country though. Not to mention, we don't have enough wall space in the small little room for her. 

Sorry for all the men troubles ladies. Mine is being an absolute dream right now so I have no complaints. But I know it won't last forever. 

Fili, you sound like a great teacher! Firm but nice. And they must think you look like a princess. I think that! 

I'll post my list of things that need to go into my hospital bag later. I've ordered everything I need to and the rest I have at home. Just waiting for a few things to arrive and I'll be all set.

Ok, back to work for me. Will catch up properly in a bit. xoxo


----------



## Embo78

I absolutely hate gaviscon! It makes me actually throw up. I'd rather suffer the heartburn than puke as I have a bit of a phobia against being sick!!

Speaking of phobia's. I'm supposed to ring the dentist to get this tooth pulled but my fear of the dentist is so strong that I ONLY ring for appointments when I'm writhing around in agony and it's like the final cry for help!
When I have no pain I literally freeze and can't get it sorted!
Someone kick my ass please!! Fili, you sound like you could get my arse in gear! Anyone who can control a classroom full of unruly 5-6 yr olds can surely deal with me :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sara1

Embo- My sister just had to have double root canal work done because she couldn't be bothered to get to the dentist during her last pregnancy. She said it was more excruciating than birth (and she's had 3 big babies). Do it now while you can. You know you wont have the time after the baby comes and try to imagine having major tooth pain while trying to deal with a newborn:grr: 
Our you could just try the old fashioned route and wait till it rots through, tie a string around it, attach the string to the door handle and... SLAM. Might hurt more, but it'll save you the cost of the dentist.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

filipenko32 said:


> I'm the same just bt no baby things for me until 20 weeks I think and even then I will only window shop or buy him a teddy bear.... At least you have a reason for the bleeding iykwim? Is there any risk that the second womb lining bleed will ever affect baby?

No it wont affect the baby at all as its two completely seperate wombs each having their own cervix. I just cant fully relax until I get cervical length checks done, Im sure I'll be fine but just want to be extra cautious. Im at a slightly higher risk of an incompetent cervix because of my double womb but nothing significant. Plus I had a hysteroscopy in December and the consultant said that my right womb is the dominant one and is normal size/length and has a fully formed cervix. Whereas my left womb had hardly any lining in it at my hysteroscopy and he noticed a slightly rudimentary cervix/underdeveloped. I dont actually think my left side is any good, I doubt I could even fall pregnant in it.
Ive been speaking to another two ladies on this forum that have the double womb and both are currently pregnant and fine, no problems at all so their my role models!
I know Im kind of different when it comes to bleeding as I have an explanation for it.


----------



## jenny25

I had dental work at around 7 weeks I had two root canals im so glad to of
Got it done , fixed the problem no pain no more yay xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Just wanted to say congrats to Hopeful, babies are absolutely gorgeous, cant wait to see some more newborns soon xxx


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Yay! Now you can relax and enjoy your holiday. So glad the advice worked for you.

Lexi,
That was quite the scare. You must have been beyond relieved when it was something so stupid. I am happy to hear that your holiday was wonderful with great weather.

I don't think their is such thing as TMI on this board. I have still been dtd weekly because my DH won't leave me alone unless I do. He will just keep flirting with me and even walked in the room butt naked while I was talking to my mom in hopes he would get something. I feel bad for him because our sex life took a giant nose-dive post conception as many of the other girl's have.

Fili,
Rough day but you handled them.

Ladies,
Are you all feeling as moody, emotional and edgy as me?


----------



## filipenko32

Just I'm glad you've got role models it always helps a lot when other people are going through the same thing and especially when they have no problems. I feel that everything is going to go perfectly for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Sara, pleased the Gaviscon worked. It certainly did the trick for me. I must be weird - I quite like it :wacko:
Pups... Yikes. Please don't say that, the sides are coming off my DD cot next week. At the moment it's great as she happily stays in there for ages playing. I'd leave her in there until she is ten but lifting her into the cot is hurting my tummy muscles now :haha:
Mom2 - men. My OH wouldn't even want his 15 year old son to look after our daughter, he doesn't even like him being in the house by himself. Despite the fact that when he was 15 he was out getting drunk!!


----------



## puppycat

Sorry Mrs Mig, words of advice - babygate on door frame! lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How old is your daughter?


----------



## puppycat

31 months now. She's very head strong and knows what she wants!


----------



## Embo78

sara1 said:


> Embo- My sister just had to have double root canal work done because she couldn't be bothered to get to the dentist during her last pregnancy. She said it was more excruciating than birth (and she's had 3 big babies). Do it now while you can. You know you wont have the time after the baby comes and try to imagine having major tooth pain while trying to deal with a newborn:grr:
> Our you could just try the old fashioned route and wait till it rots through, tie a string around it, attach the string to the door handle and... SLAM. Might hurt more, but it'll save you the cost of the dentist.

Thanks hunny! Gah! The thought of being in agony while trying to look after a newborn is great motivation to ring the dentist. I'm feeling strong now that the dentist is closed :blush:
I need to be strong tomorrow in opening hours :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Almost exactly the same age as mine. We are going on a caravan holiday next week and she will be in a bed there so it seems a good time. Plus she has needed to be in a bed for a while but trying to get my OH to do anything like take sides off a cot can be like pulling teeth (apologies to Embo for that reference :haha:)


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I had to nag DH for weeks to do it too. She's been without sides for about 3 months I guess. The idea was she'd get used to no sides and then I'd transfer her into the other room so we could have that small room for the baby but I'm not sure it'll go quite to plan! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I just had a minor electric shock from a charger with broken insulation that my sil left on the sofa plugged into the mains - she's staying with us ATM. It was only minor it felt mildly hot and tingly, do you think memo will be ok? :-(


----------



## KatM

filipenko32 said:


> Girls I just had a minor electric shock from a charger with broken insulation that my sil left on the sofa plugged into the mains - she's staying with us ATM. It was only minor it felt mildly hot and tingly, do you think memo will be ok? :-(

Fili,
I doubt memo felt a thing. If you want to be really sure, call your dr.


----------



## heart tree

Fili, these stories should make you feel better: https://www.babycenter.com/400_mild-electrical-shock_905333_245.bc

Many of these women had huge shocks and were fine. Me-mo is completely fine, I'm convinced. These babies have no idea how much we suffer for them. They are completely oblivious!

Hey 3rd tri ladies or ladies who have been in the 3rd tri, have you experienced any low, dull aching in your uterus? If I lay my hand on my lower abdomen, right above my pubic bone, that's where I'm feeling it. I wouldn't exactly call it cramping. Just a dull ache. I'm not having contractions and I don't feel any pressure. No bleeding or anything like that. Almost feels like it's my bowels, except I've emptied them twice today. I would call the doc if this was accompanied by contractions, but it isn't. Anyone else?

I should add that my baby was doing some crazy movements in that area last night for hours. She kicked so hard it doubled me over. I wonder if I'm just sore from all of her gymnastics?


----------



## Embo78

I'd say it's just general aches and pains hearty. Did you see what someone posted in nsn's journal yesterday? She said she'd read that a woman's baby kicked her so hard they broke two of her ribs!! Oucheee!!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Em. No, I haven't been to her journal in the past couple of days, but I did read a woman on the Third Tri section saying that had happened to her. That is CRAZY! My girl didn't kick me that hard, and I've never had a jab in the ribs.


----------



## Embo78

Give it a few weeks!! By 38 weeks they've really run out of room!!!


----------



## heart tree

As requested, here is my hospital bag list. I read that having your own towels is essential for showering (dark ones preferred in case you bleed on them.) The rinse bottle is for after birth. Two of my friends recommended it. You put water in it to rinse your lady parts as you pee so it doesn't sting. The labor sign is specifically for my hospital. You can put a sign on your dashboard saying the woman is in labor and leave the car for a while right at the front door. But eventually Tim will have to come back down and park it properly. I think everything else is self explanatory. I think I have it all covered. 

*Hospital bag:*

Nipple cream
Nursing pads
Nursing bras
Jammies with nursing tops
No skid socks
Maxi pads
Robe
Toiletries, toothbrush, hairdryer, straightener, toothpaste
Phone, ipad, ipod, speakers, chargers
magazines
Pen/paper
Lip balm
Snacks/hard candy
Birth plan
Birth book
Pillows, blankets
Comfy clothes
Bath towel (dark color)
Maternity underwear
Breastfeeding pillow
Birthing ball
Eye mask
Journal
Water bottle/straws
Labor sign
Flip flops/slippers
Rinse bottle
Clothes for baby (outfits, mittens, hats, diapers)
Car seat
Warm blanket


----------



## heart tree

Embo78 said:


> Give it a few weeks!! By 38 weeks they've really run out of room!!!

That's what I'm afraid of! She's going to break me before she comes out!


----------



## daviess3

Oh ladies who fancies winning the lottery an getting out if here with our bubbas? Coz I have had enough! My husband came home at 1030! Took 10 mins to take his shoes off 10 secs to say oh babe come on let's just forget bout everything an love each other! Come on in other words I don't want to row coz I'm pissed! An let's just make love coz then we will have made up! Erh no!!!
I said I don't even want to talk to u let alone anything else! With that I turned back to the tv! I looked back at him one min later an he was asleep!! Arrrrgggggjhhhhhh!!! 
Not that I want to talk after a drink anyway coz I can't bare pissed talk! 

Oh well bed alone with 50 shades of grey it is! Lol! 
Hope he gets neck ache an cold! X

Heartburn is vicious ! 

Heart what does it feel like? I have bubs kicking my bladder an never ever feel like its empty despite sitting rocking sitting up leaving forward no matter what I do! X


----------



## daviess3

Is it like an achey burning feel heart coz that sounds more like spd? Is it worse when walking? X


----------



## Embo78

Great hospital bag list. 
I'm completely overwhelmed by the whole prospect!! It's another one of those... Where do I start moments of pregnancy for me!!
I've ordered some breast pads cos I found some on offer and some lansinoh nipple cream from amazon. I think I'll just make a start and start adding bits and bobs as and when!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - I had some serious dull aches at the start of my third tri with DD, went to L&D because it wouldn't quit and after monitoring me, they told me that it was my uterus and skin stretching and that I could feel it so well because I was small. They said it was basically round ligament but it freaking hurt (in a dull way) and I was soo scared it was something wrong. If it doesn't quit I'd call the doc and be check out anyway!


----------



## Embo78

Grrrr Davies! That would piss me off too :/

Just bought Fifty Shades of Grey but I haven't started it yet! Apparently it's creating unsatisfied housewives up and down the country. Husbands are hating the mere thought if it because mr gray is making them seem so inadequate!!! :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I know at my hospital they send you home with a squirt bottle to use to rinse off, and you can also request a device -the name of which is escaping me - its something that goes on the toilet and has water in it so you can sit in it...anyone know what those are called? Anyway, I guess you can buy them but most hospitals will send you home with one and give you a tutorial which I guess is helpful because it's kinda complicated.


----------



## croydongirl

and I LOVE the dark towels idea.


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Thanks for the list.

Davies,
Men!!! Your DH is being such a shit head. I love that he just thought you were going to have sex with him to makeup and then fell asleep 1 min later.
My joke about makeup sex is:"when you make it up to me, we can have sex!". I hope at least your heartburn gets under control.


----------



## daviess3

Haha love it thanks Kat! Xx
Heart I love the list! I started buying bits for mine x
Croy I would like to no what that's called as I had internal thrush an cystitis once an was so painful I had to run the bath to pee lol! So if I can buy something I will x

Embo I brought it ages ago sn lent it to my sil! Who still has it! When dh pissed me off last night I brought it on iTunes on my phone! I only read 2 chapters I'm not hooked yet I have to say! It's good but not hooked! Will deliver my verdict soon! X

Croy happy 34 weeks!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart don't forget with your comfy clothes, tops that button up the front are good for modesty. You won't want to sit in your pyjamas all day especially if you have visitors but need things you can feed in easily. I ended up having to send mark home to bring me some of his as I had to stay in hospital 3 days. A thin cardigan is good as well. Your list is spot on! I took lots of bottled drinks with me as well because they didn't fill my jug up very often and you don't want to get dehydrated when breast feeding (vomiting poo etc)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Davies!! I hope he is mortified when he wakes up. Mark has just had a couple of ciders and got all chatty. I am too tired to talk (apart from to you girls!) and he was getting on my wick! In the end he could see I was trying to post on here and said "sorry I can see you're busy" and turned the light off and went to sleep. Oops!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies. Just popping in to say hello. OH and I are totally kicking ass on our house today. Organzing and cleaning. We've been at it for hours now and I'm taking a break right now. OH has been awesome with helping. He did all the floors for me while I orgnanized the giant paper mess in the office :) I am not totally caught up, but I will read through everything later. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## melfy77

Glad to see everyone's doing great:thumbup:

Hope: how are you cutie pies? I'm sure they're getting bigger now!

I've had a really bad day, and need a place to vent lol. First, it's like 40 degrees Celsius here, hot and sticky! I'm kinda glad I only have mild queasiness, other I'd problably be puking all over the place every 10 minutes or so. That being said, being really hungry and getting nauseated as soon as I start eating feels really weird lol. But I'm not gonna complain.

Last saturday, my hubby (I love him very very much but that night not so much lol) crashed the car into a pole...in a freaking empty parking lot!!! Seriously. 1000$ of damage, and we have to pay all of it. Yes we have the money, but not in our savings and it really sucks!! 

Now my mom, who knows very well about my 2 MC's but doesn't know I'm pg again, and who tried 6 YEARS to get pregnant with me at 33, and then 5 more YEARS again only to lose the baby, tell me: ''well since you're the one making most of the money (dh is still in school), it's a good thing that baby is not coming anytime soon'' Seriously?!?! I'd take a baby over money anytime. There's always a way to get money, but you don't find a baby in a mail box. I am so unimpressed right now. I love my mother, but that really hurt.

And the cherry on top: we had a lovely 5 months old Daschund (a teckel dog), but turns out she had a really severe heart issue, and my dh had to put her down last night:cry: He told me it was so much harder than he thought. He stayed with her until the end, until she was asleep forever. 

And I'm being super emotionnal today so I'm just crying like an idiot right now:cry:

I just want this week to be over!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh melfy I'm so sorry about ur fur baby! My nanny had to have her dog put to sleep yesterday to an it's so heartbreaking! I can't think about it as it upsets me to much! X
Sorry ur mum hurt ur feelings to I'm sure she just wasn't thinking! X

Mrsm why do they drink then think its ok to talk rubbish? My hubby will b still drunk in morn I reckon, when he wakes up on sofa cold! Lol! X


----------



## puppycat

Heart i get that dull ache too. It's right under the band of my maternity trousers and is so uncomfortable :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Melfy so sorry about your dog. That's so so sad. And as for your mum, my mum says things exactly like that. Why do they do it???


----------



## KatM

Melfy,
My heart goes out to you. Wow, it seems like a lot of us are going through very tough times while pregnant. No, you are not just emotional because you are preggars. When my beloved puppy was atttacked and killed in front of me almost 1 year ago, I fell to pieces. I quit my job and cried day and night for months. I still cry several times a week. I loved her as my child. Furbabies are so loving and wonderfu,l and it is just awful to lose them.

As for the accident, even if you can afford it, no one likes to lose thousands of dollars. Last week we found out we owe $35K after my in-laws took that money from DH. We can afford it, but believe me, I am bloody livid about it. I don't want to dip into our cushion for the baby and a new house.

Vent away. We all need to vent and being preggars while all this shit is happening sucks!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart I love your list but.....lol can I add more to it ....camera (maybe that was going in an other bag?) a hand held fan (electric) I had a hand held one was the best thing ever not sure hubby's arm appreciated it so a battery operated is better x

Melfy :hugs: 

I know I had more to say but mind has went blank :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Oh I know ....50 shades :blush: on book 2 loving it :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - nice list! I had to smile because it's so complete and I don't have shit here :)
Did u have dental floss, hairbrush and deodorant? 
They had a squirt bottle here in the bathroom with water in it to rinse off after peeing. 
They also measured my pee for awhile (big measuring thing in toilet). Not sure if they do that with vaginal delivery? 

They have non skid socks here too, I'm so swollen I had them cut through the top elastic of the socks and now they fit great, they were really cutting into my skin before

The twins r doing fine, gotta go see them now! Be back...


----------



## heart tree

Men! Davies, I&#8217;m sorry, but your story made me laugh. That is so typical that he would think you were going to have sex with him and then when you said you were still mad, he fell asleep. I think we&#8217;ve all had an occasion like that before.

The feeling I&#8217;m having isn&#8217;t SPD. It feels better when I&#8217;m walking around actually. Charmer&#8217;s description was perfect. I&#8217;ve had it on and off throughout the pregnancy. I think it might be the ligaments and stretching. Also because the baby likes to move around a lot in that area. It kind of feels like that achiness you get a few days before AF arrives and the really bad cramps start. It also kind of feels like trapped wind.

Em, I&#8217;ve had a million of those &#8220;where do I start&#8221; moments? This whole baby business is overwhelming. I just keep chipping away at it. I&#8217;m not close to being ready for this baby, but I have most of the essentials. Everything else will get done when it gets done.

I don&#8217;t even know what 50 Shades of Gray is about, but it is so popular right now. Should I read it?

Croy, I&#8217;m not sure if they give one of those bottles at the hospital, but Tim&#8217;s cousin gave me one, so I&#8217;m just going to pack that. I&#8217;d love to know the name of that other thing you are talking about. It sounds great. 

MrsM, I bought jammies that are really cute. The nursing tops I got will be perfect, though I might get a few more. I won&#8217;t have too many visitors, mainly just my mom, dad, step-mother and husband, so I don&#8217;t care too much what I look like. But for pictures, I&#8217;ll want a little make up on and my hair pretty. A cardigan is a great idea! 

Melfy, what an awful week! I&#8217;m so sorry about your dog. :cry: That&#8217;s so traumatic. I agree that your mom probably wasn&#8217;t thinking when she said that. She was probably trying to make you feel better. My mom (who is amazing) did something similar last year. I had just had ectopic surgery and was feeling really down about the scars on my belly. We were at the beach and I was crying about them. She said &#8220;Amanda, your sister and I were talking and we would kill to have your flat stomach, even with the scars.&#8221; I shot back and said &#8220;I would kill to have a fat stomach if it meant I could have children.&#8221; She was trying to make me feel better about my scars, but it ended up being a reminder to me that I wasn&#8217;t a mother. 

Puppy, that&#8217;s where I&#8217;m feeling the dull ache too. I&#8217;m just going to ignore it unless it increases.

Thanks for all the advice ladies!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart read it x lol xxx

Hopeful so glad you are all doing well x


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mrskg! We have our cameras on our phones. We don't have another camera at the moment, but I know my step-mother will bring hers that we can use.

Love the hand held fan idea! I'll get one of those.

Hopeful, I HATE the hospital non-skid socks so I ordered some ankle length ones from Amazon. They look really fuzzy and soft, plus won't cut off circulation. And yes, I already have a travel kit with dental floss, deodorant, shampoo, etc packed. I just need to add my make up to it and I'm set.

Wow, I sound more prepared than I feel! LOL!


----------



## daviess3

Wow r u actually packed heart? I'm so not! I don't even have a nursery! I feel so disorganised! 
Don't ignore to much pain guys, I don't no coz I don't have children but my friends symptoms last week were trapped wind diarreoh sort of feeling, kicking low down an then pain increased an like period cramps! I no there common in pg but in 3rd tri there not to b ignored! Xx

I spoke to her yesterday about her delivery an she said her hubs couldn't see baby when he was born as he was so tiny an placebta an everything came out at once! It must have been so scary, really feel for them x

Anyway may try go to sleep but don't feel tired! X


----------



## heart tree

No, I'm not packed Davies! I'm still waiting for a lot of my items to come in the mail as I ordered them after Hopeful had her babies.

This dull ache I'm feeling has been something I get on and off this entire pregnancy. Believe me, if it changes or increases in any way, I would call. It's very mild and usually only lasts a day or two and then goes away again. It's nothing even close to period pains. 

But I promise to call if something feels wrong. Promise!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks ladies. Get this! After ripping me a new one this morning about leaving and expecting my teenagers to make lunch, he takes all the teenagers from youth group out to lunch today, but not our kids! I was leaving for my appointment and getting my boys set up when they told me he was taking everyone else out to lunch. I asked him if he planned on bringing food to our kids at least, he said "No, why should I?" :growlmad:
I'm sorry, I may not always be the one cooking the noodles, but I never take other peoples kids out to lunch and leave my kids to go hungry!
Then he calls me 4 times while I'm in the city for my appointment saying I didn't communicate properly and we really need to talk, when would dinner be ready? I told him 6pm and he said we'd talk then. Its now 7:30pm and he isn't home yet. He didn't take his cell with him so no one knows where he is. Jerk. :growlmad:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

On a lighter note. My doc appointment went great. Ultrasound was perfect. I don't need another one, which is good and bad in my opinion. Cervix was 6cm! That's crazy long! I don't think I need to worry about these Braxton hicks anymore!

Only bad thing is I'm in serious pain. I guess I'm paying for that day out with the girls yesterday. My knees and back are killing me! Excruciating! I can't even think about moving, but sitting still isn't helping either. Ugh.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- he is being a jerk, it's like he wants attention from you like a brat. 

Heart- wish I had the stuff u r packing with me now! I haven't worn makeup, took my second shower today but by myself and planned on doing makeup after but felt a little faint. I just wear hospital gown and robe, not a pretty sight. 

Mom2- that is a long cervix! 

Babies r fine, got skin to skin with Ava as she was fed my colostrum. I'm realizing how tiny she is compared to a full term size, really skinny but long (18+ inches now). Dylan was sleeping. When I walk to the nicu I go by the regular birthing rooms, I rarely see or hear people though but I did hear someone saying push walking by one door. This entire pregnancy has been different with being parl, all the scans, injections, pills, etc so I guess I can't expect the birth to be normal but for twins its usually what hapoens.

I'm fine with it though, dh is still scared, doesn't want many visitors at all. He went to get a beer with his friend that has 3 yr old triplets. He was driving me nuts too. Men!!! 

So had to smile at all the a-hole men comments tonight, I feel your pain!


----------



## croydongirl

Happy 34 weeks Davies!!

Ok ladies the thing I was talking about is called a sitz bath. If they don't give you one at the hospital they cost about $10 on line. 

Thanks for all the hospital bag tips. I love the handheld fan idea, I have one of those I'll be sure to pack!


----------



## 3xscharmer

mom2 - so sorry honey, glad you had a good ultrasound though!

I remember packing my bag...I brought more stuff than I would ever need lol...tip though, take several outfits for baby, DH laughed because I brought three but we ended up needing them! Everyday they told me I could go home and everyday I dressed DD and everyday after examining DD they said NO because she had bad jaundice and they *thought* she had a heart murmur THANK GOD she didn't (we saw a specialist to make sure) so we went through all three outfits lol! Also if you have long hair, you might want to pack something to put it up with and make sure the clothes are light fitting, DD was born in November and it snowed before we left the hospital but I sweated the entire time. Bring stuff to occupy DH too b/c when they get bored it gets really irritating lol! Makeup was also a life saver in some of those pictures when I looked like crap...DON'T FORGET CAMERA AND extra batteries for camera, just in case.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I wish I could bring all of your luxury items to you! Only a couple more days until you can wear your own clothes and make up. Even full term babies aren't always pushed out. Your babies are doing so great. They'll be big before you know it. 

Mom2, your hubby needs a good talking to! I used to babysit my brother all the time. And his friends! It made me more responsible. Nothing wrong with asking a 15 year old to help out. Sorry the day got worse. 

Charmer, funny you should mention the baby outfits. I just finished washing and folding all of her clothes and picked out 4 outfits to bring. My husband thought I was crazy. Thanks for the validation. 

My hubby is in charge of packing his own stuff but he doesn't go anywhere without his laptop. He's pretty good about keeping himself busy. But it's a good reminder. 

Croy, I had to google sitz bath. I've never seen one. Great idea!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, did you decide to do the scan tomorrow?


----------



## Embo78

Melfy I'm so sorry for the loss of your fur baby. We almost lost our fur baby just before miscarriage number 3 (I think) It absolutely devastated all of us but ESP me. I don't think I would've got through the long lonely nights without my Oscar cuddles. His kidneys were failing but fortunately we got him to the vet just in time.

Heart I'm not 100% sure what the books all about but the main character is all I hear people talk about. I think people have been calling it mummy porn :blush:

Mom2. Congrats on your scan. It's such a mixed feeling when they say you don't _need_ any more scans. Relief that everything's ok but panic in case something goes wrong! Sorry your DH is being an ass too! What is it with some of these men?? Don't they know we're trying to grow titchy humans?!?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Mom2- he is being a jerk, it's like he wants attention from you like a brat.
> 
> Heart- wish I had the stuff u r packing with me now! I haven't worn makeup, took my second shower today but by myself and planned on doing makeup after but felt a little faint. I just wear hospital gown and robe, not a pretty sight.
> 
> Mom2- that is a long cervix!
> 
> Babies r fine, got skin to skin with Ava as she was fed my colostrum. I'm realizing how tiny she is compared to a full term size, really skinny but long (18+ inches now). Dylan was sleeping. When I walk to the nicu I go by the regular birthing rooms, I rarely see or hear people though but I did hear someone saying push walking by one door. This entire pregnancy has been different with being parl, all the scans, injections, pills, etc so I guess I can't expect the birth to be normal but for twins its usually what hapoens.
> 
> I'm fine with it though, dh is still scared, doesn't want many visitors at all. He went to get a beer with his friend that has 3 yr old triplets. He was driving me nuts too. Men!!!
> 
> So had to smile at all the a-hole men comments tonight, I feel your pain!

Ha Ha! Men. I don't know what's up with mine. He's still not home. He usually gets like this when we haven't had sex in a while, but it's only been a few days. :haha:
So glad babies are doing well. I guess you got nothing normal from your pregnancy, but who cares you have beautiful babies!:kiss:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo78 said:


> Melfy I'm so sorry for the loss of your fur baby. We almost lost our fur baby just before miscarriage number 3 (I think) It absolutely devastated all of us but ESP me. I don't think I would've got through the long lonely nights without my Oscar cuddles. His kidneys were failing but fortunately we got him to the vet just in time.
> 
> Heart I'm not 100% sure what the books all about but the main character is all I hear people talk about. I think people have been calling it mummy porn :blush:
> 
> Mom2. Congrats on your scan. It's such a mixed feeling when they say you don't _need_ any more scans. Relief that everything's ok but panic in case something goes wrong! Sorry your DH is being an ass too! What is it with some of these men?? Don't they know we're trying to grow titchy humans?!?

Yes, it is a double edged sword. But today I feel good about it. I know the gender for sure, baby has looked perfect the entire pregnancy and still does, fluid is good, cervix is great. I feel almost normal! Oh, and I found out my group B strep was negative so I may get to have a water birth after all!:happydance: They'll recheck at 36 weeks, but I'm planning on it being negative.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Hopeful, I wish I could bring all of your luxury items to you! Only a couple more days until you can wear your own clothes and make up. Even full term babies aren't always pushed out. Your babies are doing so great. They'll be big before you know it.
> 
> Mom2, your hubby needs a good talking to! I used to babysit my brother all the time. And his friends! It made me more responsible. Nothing wrong with asking a 15 year old to help out. Sorry the day got worse.
> 
> Charmer, funny you should mention the baby outfits. I just finished washing and folding all of her clothes and picked out 4 outfits to bring. My husband thought I was crazy. Thanks for the validation.
> 
> My hubby is in charge of packing his own stuff but he doesn't go anywhere without his laptop. He's pretty good about keeping himself busy. But it's a good reminder.
> 
> Croy, I had to google sitz bath. I've never seen one. Great idea!

I agree, I had two working parents so I babysat my younger brother and sister everyday. I cooked, I cleaned, I was responsible. I complained, but that didn't mean my mom was wrong, it meant I was a kid and all kids complain. I had no problem when I had my first child, I had tons of experience! I knew how to change diapers, feed a baby, even swaddle. I was grateful for my baby experience. I hoping this is just a baby freakout, I don't think he realized we were actually having a baby until yesterday. :haha:


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent news on the water birth. We're not allowed in the birthing pools with high bmi's. I wish I wasn't such a fatty bum bum!!

I remember the first time I felt like a 'normal' pregnant lady. I was about 24 weeks and I actually sat with all the other pregnant ladies at the antenatal clinic and chatted to them. Before that I used to go and sit as far away from them feeling and looking rather uncomfortable!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo78 said:


> That's excellent news on the water birth. We're not allowed in the birthing pools with high bmi's. I wish I wasn't such a fatty bum bum!!
> 
> I remember the first time I felt like a 'normal' pregnant lady. I was about 24 weeks and I actually sat with all the other pregnant ladies at the antenatal clinic and chatted to them. Before that I used to go and sit as far away from them feeling and looking rather uncomfortable!!

Oh my, I hope that's not the case here. I'm a big fatty, but I never thought it may be a birthing hindrance. :dohh: I'd better check into that!


----------



## heart tree

Mom2, wow on your cervix! I'm envious! This definitely sounds like a normal pregnancy to me. I get my Group strep B test next Friday. 

Interesting analysis on your hubby. Maybe he's acting this way because the reality of a baby is sinking in. 

No water birth allowed at my hospital. You can labor in the tub, but have to get out for the birth.


----------



## Embo78

I bet you'll be fine hun. My bum bum is apparently too large for the birthing pool :haha:

I'm pretty sure if it were your policy someone would've told you. It was one of the first things they told me :(
Apparently it's because in case of emergencies and they can't get you out it's A health and safety issue!
I know I could climb out myself but I suppose if I fainted or became unconscious they'd struggle hauling me out!! Although I've given birth three times and never passed out and never heard of anyone doing so!! Stoooopid rules!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - I never had a group strep b test, strange! Must have been going to be next week. 
I can't wait for you girls to have your babies (full term) :)
Happy 34 weeks central time!!!!

Embo- u r up early!

Croy- those shelves are cute! Perfect for books.


----------



## heart tree

My doc does the test at 35 weeks. You would have gotten it I'm sure. Having those babies kept you from having to endure that test and the manual cervix exams! Lucky! 

Tim was thinking of middle names and he jokingly said "rainbow". He didn't know the meaning of a rainbow and losses so I told him and just showed him your picture. He was amazed. 

I just posted a song that Tim wrote for me in my journal if anyone wants to have a listen. It's about my losses. He wrote it before I got pregnant with this baby but I didn't know about it until a few months ago. He finally finished editing it.


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies no sleep here!! ....

Embo I never knew that about water birth! That's ridiculous as you could hire a pool an labour at home right? Poxy health an safety! Let's face it if you pass out in a and e you would be picked up an not left there! So size shouldn't matter! Sorry but I think that's a crap rule an they shouldn't make people feel so crappy about size all the time! X

Mom2 pleased its not just my hubby that's an idiot! Well I'm not for ur sake but why do they do it? What time did he get home? I think it maybe hitting my hubby were havin a baby this time an it's coming soon an the whole house will be different!! Maybe it's scared him I don't no an don't really care I am the one going through life changing moments in my eyes! Body changing labour scares the hell out of me! Stayin at home etc! Being more reliant on him financially, massive changes! I think he needs to man up an stop trying to relive his youth! X
Wow that's a long cervix mine was 4.4 an we thought that was mega long! Do you always have it that long? Does it make labour longer? X

Hopeful I wish I could go pack ur bits for you hun, men just don't have a clue when it comes to packing or getting bits do they. Ah cuddles with ur baby girl must be fab xx

Croy your shelfs do look fab great idea xx

Happy milestone day ladies xxx

Heart pleased ur bags not packed u scared me lol! I have started the shopping off since hopeful had the bubbas to I think it was a shock to the system! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Get shopping Davies!! ;)


----------



## heart tree

Davies, definite shock to the system. If I was following in Hopeful's footsteps, I'd be going into the hospital in a few hours! :shock: :shock: 

Can I ask you ladies how old your men are? Mine is 43 and I wonder if that's why he's being so calm about this whole baby thing. He's had plenty of time to enjoy his youth and to be honest, I think he's more prepared for the change than I am. I don't know. Just a theory I wanted to test out. I wondered if some of the men who were acting like idiots were a bit younger and feeling more scared about change.


----------



## daviess3

Maybe I need a bit of retail therapy with hubby's card!! That'll teach him to not mess with me! Lol! X

It scares me hopeful that it's so close an can be anytime!! X


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful I just noticed you changed your ticker and your status! Mom of 2!!! You go girl!


----------



## daviess3

Mines 36! But had kids young with his ex an I think that doesn't help where he was trapped from such a young age!! He is so cool with regards to changing nappies night feeds the general role of being a dad he's fine with all that! It just seems like the thought if not being able to go to the pub once a fortnight is the problem! I don't no! For the last few years he's not gone that often anyway! He's more into spending boy time out on his quad or wake boarding or shooting rather than in the pub that's why I'm so bothered by it all!! X


----------



## heart tree

I think that's it Davies. He had kids young and missed out on some of his youth. He's finally able to regain some of his youth and now another baby is coming along. I bet that's why he's acting out! I bet once the baby is here though, he'll take it all more seriously. The good thing is, he's had a lot of training!


----------



## daviess3

I no that's how I need to look at it but his youngest is 12 lol he's had time to relive his youth! I feel like his just trying to push his boundaries like a teenager! It really is silly! But hey ho he's a grown man I just gotta Kat him get on with it!! X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Davies :) It's actually gutting because I lost a lot of weight to fall pregnant with my first angel and I was considered 'normal' but after each loss I gained weight rapidly. I was without a doubt eating to try to comfort myself after losing my babies. 
Yet another part of my life hugely affected by my losses :(

The doctor yesterday told me I should be proud of myself for keeping my weight under control throughout my pregnancy (I haven't gained ANY weight) She said that I'm obviously doing something right because otto is such a healthy weight :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mom, great news about the group B strep. I had it with DD so I couldn't have her in a birthing pool. Apparently though they aren't going to test for it this time as they don't routinely test!! It can kill babies. It makes me so mad. I am going to get them to test me somehow. 
Regards outfits for baby, I took loads and like 3x, used them all as we stayed in 3 days. Mind were mainly all little baby gros though as we were team yellow. All the gifts that people brought were 0-3 months rather than newborn so I had to have a shopping trip for little girl clothes when I came out of hospital. That shopping trip was the most fun I've ever had! Don't forget a special outfit for baby's "coming home" outfit too.


----------



## jenny25

Me and Paul are 28 I'm 3 months older though 


Morning girls xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Embo I put on weight after mine to about a stone in total alot of that was down to clomid! My BMi luckily us still in a good range but weight gain an rmc an lttc is common, well some u with a healthy bubba an no weight gain like doc says something's good!! Xx

Mrs mig I want that test to my sisters friend lost her baby to group strep b! How do we go about it? I will pay if necessary. X
Morning Jen xx


----------



## jenny25

Davies I think the test is offered on the nhs xxx


----------



## pink80

Heart - my OH is 34 (in August) and he's so looking forward to it, the only thing he's worried about missing out on is golf (he plays 2 times a weekend, most weekends). But he's never been one to go out a party, he's such a home bod 

Xxx


----------



## puppycat

My DH is 38 in August, he has an 8yr old too. He's more relaxed about this one than he was with Laura but still trying to be a young lad with his 'outside interests'


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies, the Group B Strep isn't routinely offered on the NHS. It should be, as it's the biggest threat to newborns. That they don't test every pregnant woman for it is criminal. The bacteria can be picked up in a high vaginal swab or sometimes in a urine test. You can get it done privately for about £40 I think, it's definitely worth it. The midwife I saw for my booking appointment this pregnancy said despite having it last time I would not be screened for it, but the other midwife who did my booking appointment for my last pregnancy said she would do it whilst testing for something else, so I'm going to ask her to do that the next time I see her. Otherwise I'll get it done privately. For the sake of an antibiotic drip in labour it can save your babies life. Sorry if this post scares everyone but I think everyone should have the test. If I hadn't had a HVS in early pregnancy with Edie for something else it would never have been picked up and she wouldn't have had the antibiotics.


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

heart thanks for that list - i knew you would do a good one! very helpful sweetie thanks! and thanks for the input from the other ladies.
So much stuff, do you girls plan to take a suitcase in or a bag?! 

50 shades of grey! great books! im on book 2 and its addictive! very naughty!!!!!! lol.

hopeful love your new "mummy of 2" status, cute!!!

sorry that everyone is having OH issues! we are having issues over names! OH doesnt want to give our little man a middle name and I do!


----------



## sara1

Heart-like you, my dh is a little older (44) and he just seems 'ready.' He doesn't have any kids and he spent his 20s and 30s partying and building a career. Now he's bored with the former and feels secure with the latter. He's been so solid through this whole process (losses, doctors, me being a basket case etc.) that I'm often amazed. He admitted to me once that he's scared of 'losing me' to our kids but he's never been immature about it. 

Embo- I think it's amazing that you haven't put on any weight at all. Especially with Otto being such a big healthy baby. I also put on weight with each of my losses, I think it's pretty common. 

Mismig- Thanks so much for in the info on the Group strep B test. I had no idea!


----------



## sara1

Happy Milestone day:
Heart tree
Neversaynever
Tuckie27
And me! 

How exactly is an onion bigger than an avocado?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think I must have the old man of the group - Mark is 46. He has a 15 year old from his previous relationship, Joe, and also helped to bring up Joe's older sister who is now 17, who was 1 year old when he met his ex. She is going to be godmother to this baby! Sometimes I think it would be nice if we were going through it all together for the first time however I wouldn't be without my stepson or his sister, and Marks previous experience has been really helpful. Mark is a great dad I can't complain about him at all in that respect. I'm 39 next month so I think I'm the old woman of the group as well :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Shit, just remembered he is 45 not 46. I'm always getting that wrong :blush:


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy Milestone day:
Heart tree
Neversaynever
Tuckie27
Sara!

Sara- we used to have those conversations too! About the ticker fruits and veggies sizes not seeming to be in order. We figure it's one of those huge ass onions! 

Heart- my dh is 34 (in sig so u probably know)

I couldn't find a twin ticker that said "are x days old" instead of "is x days old"

Just pumped, left is good, right lags behind in production. Which is normal but I'll post updates as someone might go thru the same things


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy milestone days Heart, Never, Tuckie and Sara! It must be one of those massive Spanish onions like Hopeful said. 
Hi Hopeful pleased the pumping is going well. I'm still in awe!


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh- I have a friend on fertile thoughts forum needing to have csection today at 30 weeks as her twins aren't growing - prayers please. Another girl on that forum had her twins at 28 weeks and are in nicu and doing fine as they could be.

I will be discharged tomorrow, not looking forward to it. They give u 4 days in US with a cs.


----------



## sara1

Hopeful- Wishing your friend all the best with her twins. Keep us posted. I can believe you're going home tomorrow... it seems like you just had them yesterday! (MORE PICS PLEASE!). How is your recovery going? Are you feeling a little more mobile? That's interesting about the milk production, is it always the right side which lags or is it just one of the two?

Mismig- I pray I'm only 39 when I'm cooking my second!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful I echo what Sara said, lots of good wishes to your friend.


----------



## jenny25

Sending lots of prayers jodi xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara- my right boob has lagged every time. It's still just colostrum coming out, no milk yet. 
Will try and get pics, I havent taken more as its hard to see them in their incubators and all the stuff on them. The look different, less premie. It's crazy how much they change.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Mom2, wow on your cervix! I'm envious! This definitely sounds like a normal pregnancy to me. I get my Group strep B test next Friday.
> 
> Interesting analysis on your hubby. Maybe he's acting this way because the reality of a baby is sinking in.
> 
> No water birth allowed at my hospital. You can labor in the tub, but have to get out for the birth.

I know! My doc was like, "Well, you shouldn't have any problems with preterm labor!". I'm thinking if my cervix was that long with my other pregnancies that would explain why I went 2 weeks overdue twice!

Hubby and I talked last night with my two oldest boys (ages almost 15 and 13), turns out my son never said anything. My hubby came home for lunch 10 minutes after I left and gave them a big cleaning list, so my son asked him if he was going to make lunch then. That's all! My hubby literally took that one statement from him and turned it into "He's very hurt that he has to make lunch because his mother doesn't care enough to." :saywhat:
It was hilarious listening to the real story! I think its definitely a baby freakout. He's feeling like an inadequate father so he's attacking me as an inadequate mother. Men! :dohh: Why do they do stuff like that??

Not sure if I'm going to do the water birth or not. Honestly right now I feel like driving to another state and having a home birth. I hate that hospitals can force the "newborn screening test" on you. Nebraska is notorious for frivolous CPS cases too. My doc was shocked that CPS wasn't called when I took my son to the hospital for his fall out the window. I really hate that you have to worry about that crap when your child gets hurt instead of just taking care of your child. :growlmad:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo78 said:


> I bet you'll be fine hun. My bum bum is apparently too large for the birthing pool :haha:
> 
> I'm pretty sure if it were your policy someone would've told you. It was one of the first things they told me :(
> Apparently it's because in case of emergencies and they can't get you out it's A health and safety issue!
> I know I could climb out myself but I suppose if I fainted or became unconscious they'd struggle hauling me out!! Although I've given birth three times and never passed out and never heard of anyone doing so!! Stoooopid rules!!

I agree, that is a stupid rule! Fat people need birthing options too!:winkwink:
I haven't taken my hospital tour yet, but I'll schedule it sooner rather than later and I'll be sure to ask about that!
I'm so excited, I've only gained 7 lbs so far!:happydance: I started out at 254lbs, last visit I was 260, and this visit (4 weeks later) I was only 261! That was directly after eating a big lunch too! Since I'm already so large I'm supposed to gain as few pounds as possible. So far so good! I guess cherries are fattening. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> Morning ladies no sleep here!! ....
> 
> Embo I never knew that about water birth! That's ridiculous as you could hire a pool an labour at home right? Poxy health an safety! Let's face it if you pass out in a and e you would be picked up an not left there! So size shouldn't matter! Sorry but I think that's a crap rule an they shouldn't make people feel so crappy about size all the time! X
> 
> Mom2 pleased its not just my hubby that's an idiot! Well I'm not for ur sake but why do they do it? What time did he get home? I think it maybe hitting my hubby were havin a baby this time an it's coming soon an the whole house will be different!! Maybe it's scared him I don't no an don't really care I am the one going through life changing moments in my eyes! Body changing labour scares the hell out of me! Stayin at home etc! Being more reliant on him financially, massive changes! I think he needs to man up an stop trying to relive his youth! X
> Wow that's a long cervix mine was 4.4 an we thought that was mega long! Do you always have it that long? Does it make labour longer? X
> 
> Hopeful I wish I could go pack ur bits for you hun, men just don't have a clue when it comes to packing or getting bits do they. Ah cuddles with ur baby girl must be fab xx
> 
> Croy your shelfs do look fab great idea xx
> 
> Happy milestone day ladies xxx
> 
> Heart pleased ur bags not packed u scared me lol! I have started the shopping off since hopeful had the bubbas to I think it was a shock to the system! X

Yes, you're right I'm sure. I think most hubbies turn into idiots before a new baby comes. Grow up already!! My hubby came home at 10pm with a large beanbag on top of the car and a wonderful antique bassinet inside! I don't ever have to worry about where he is, I know he's not out at the bar or doing anything wrong, he just does stuff without telling me. All the time. I bought him a cell for father's day, but he's not used to carrying it so he didn't have it yesterday. Drives me nuts! 
He dropped off all the kids from youth group (he's a youth Pastor and their working on getting a new building ready) and then went over to a friend's house (she's in her 80's and lives alone, she's very sweet). That's where he got the bean bag for the youth room and the bassinet for us! That was such a blessing. I just wish he would take the time to communicate so I would know what's going on!

I thought that cervical measurement was really long too! I don't know what its been before. You don't think about asking those things until you've had losses. My labors have always been very short though, so if it was long then no, it doesn't effect labor time. 
I've been having a ton of Braxton hicks, so if it was fairly short I'd be very worried, but at that length I don't think I need to worry. :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Davies, definite shock to the system. If I was following in Hopeful's footsteps, I'd be going into the hospital in a few hours! :shock: :shock:
> 
> Can I ask you ladies how old your men are? Mine is 43 and I wonder if that's why he's being so calm about this whole baby thing. He's had plenty of time to enjoy his youth and to be honest, I think he's more prepared for the change than I am. I don't know. Just a theory I wanted to test out. I wondered if some of the men who were acting like idiots were a bit younger and feeling more scared about change.

My hubby is 37. 
We had our first child when I was 19 and he was 22, our second child when I was 20 and he was 23, our third when I was 26 and he was 29, our fourth when I was 28 and he was 31, our fifth when I was 30 and he was 33. I think he's had a mini freakout each time, but it was definitely worse when we were younger.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mom, great news about the group B strep. I had it with DD so I couldn't have her in a birthing pool. Apparently though they aren't going to test for it this time as they don't routinely test!! It can kill babies. It makes me so mad. I am going to get them to test me somehow.
> Regards outfits for baby, I took loads and like 3x, used them all as we stayed in 3 days. Mind were mainly all little baby gros though as we were team yellow. All the gifts that people brought were 0-3 months rather than newborn so I had to have a shopping trip for little girl clothes when I came out of hospital. That shopping trip was the most fun I've ever had! Don't forget a special outfit for baby's "coming home" outfit too.

I saw an adorable outfit at the store that was "newborn" size, I didn't get it because I'm not sure it would fit. I only buy stuff in 0-3 month size because all my boys were so big. My first was 7lb 14oz, the next 4 were all well over 8lbs, with #4 being slightly over 9lbs! 
I was thinking that maybe a girl will be a bit more petite, but that's definitely not a given!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> Embo I put on weight after mine to about a stone in total alot of that was down to clomid! My BMi luckily us still in a good range but weight gain an rmc an lttc is common, well some u with a healthy bubba an no weight gain like doc says something's good!! Xx
> 
> Mrs mig I want that test to my sisters friend lost her baby to group strep b! How do we go about it? I will pay if necessary. X
> Morning Jen xx

I gained about 25lbs after my last loss. That one was very hard on me. I was supposed to be trying to lose weight so I could get pregnant again, but hubby said he didn't want to try again so I stopped trying to lose weight. This pregnancy was a surprise, a very happy surprise.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

bumpyplease said:


> morning ladies!
> 
> heart thanks for that list - i knew you would do a good one! very helpful sweetie thanks! and thanks for the input from the other ladies.
> So much stuff, do you girls plan to take a suitcase in or a bag?!
> 
> 50 shades of grey! great books! im on book 2 and its addictive! very naughty!!!!!! lol.
> 
> hopeful love your new "mummy of 2" status, cute!!!
> 
> sorry that everyone is having OH issues! we are having issues over names! OH doesnt want to give our little man a middle name and I do!

I'm with you, middle names are a must! One of my boys even has 2 middle names! Gavin Dean Elijah


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies must have been a night for ohs being arseholes....mine too. He went to work then failed to come home rang pissed at 8.30 I was livid. Crying and shouting on the phone. I was at eork.this morning he wasn't at work so I cancelled my mam looking after dd. I was soo tired last night too. So I rang my mam to look after dd. He rolled in at 2am and was comatose on the couch when I left for work with dd at 6.20. I have told him he did nothing for my bp or stress levels. He's still in the bad books. I'm not talkin to him. 

Anyway hope thanks for the updates and the info. 

I have read so much but cannot remember it now. Seems no shift is suiting me at rhe moment earlys this week and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi: ladies

I've got my results today. All is normal with the exception of one test that is a bit too high. The consultant was telling me that he was sending me to have the tests again as it could have been a mistake but I told him about my bfp and he changed his mind. He's sending me to the hemathologist directly to check for possible Antiphospholipid Syndrome (APS). If I have that I'd need injections to thin the blood. He said I should start taking baby aspirin and I'm so glad I've started taking them after O every other day and every day after bfp. He was impressed :thumbup: and quite positive that I may not need the injections at all and the aspirin will be more than enough.

Any thoughts?

Also he said I can't get into the PROMISE trial and that I don't need the progesterone in his opinion but that I could continue using what I have until I run out :wacko:


----------



## sara1

Madrid- that's great news about the tests!! I don't think the progesterone you have can do any harm.

Debzie- I'm sorry your oh is being an ass...!!! it really does seem like there is something in the air and they're all acting up lately. I guess I should be glad mine's out of town.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Back from my doc appt. I had hoped that they would be able to see something but unfortunatley all they could see was a gest sac and that it was too small to measure?? They said it was normal for 5 weeks and the doc said as far as gest sacs go, mine looked really good but I'm still worried. I go back in two weeks and if there is a heartbeat then I don't think that they are going to see me again until 12 weeks!! If I make it that far then I may be taking some trips to the ER or calling my doc and flat out lying just to get seen as the last baby's HB stopped at around 8.5 weeks so I want to be seen again at around 9 1/2 weeks at least!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Madrid, is that what they suspect may not be normal? your blood clotting results?
Just to let you know that mines came back at only bordeline high for APS. Apparently 10 and under is within the normal range and anything above is still high. My first lot of bloods came back at 12 so they repeated the test 8 weeks later and the results came back at 11. So still borderline high! Im on a low dose aspirin and clexane injections once a day 40mg.
If your results are even borderline high you should be put on the injections aswell, just keep that in mind.

My first miscarriage was at 5 weeks and I wasnt on anything. The second time around I self prescribed a low dose aspirin and it got me to 9 weeks seeing a heartbeat which eventually stopped. So the aspirin clearly worked to a certain extent but not enough. It has def. been the clexane injections that have got me this far now along with progesterone.

Another thing, your doctor says to just continue with your progesterone until it runs out. You shouldnt stop progesterone before 12 weeks at the earliest or it could cause problems as your body will recognise the drop in progesterone. Would you have enough to get you to 12 weeks?

Hope this helps


----------



## Madrid98

3x if the doc said it's ok then take what he says. I think so early is difficult to see a lot more and you know even a couple of days at your stage make a huge difference. Please continue with the positive thoughts :hugs:

sara he said I could continue using what I have but he won't give me any more :blush: so I'll do that.


----------



## Madrid98

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Madrid, is that what they suspect may not be normal? your blood clotting results?
> Just to let you know that mines came back at only bordeline high for APS. Apparently 10 and under is within the normal range and anything above is still high. My first lot of bloods came back at 12 so they repeated the test 8 weeks later and the results came back at 11. So still borderline high! Im on a low dose aspirin and clexane injections once a day 40mg.
> If your results are even borderline high you should be put on the injections aswell, just keep that in mind.
> 
> My first miscarriage was at 5 weeks and I wasnt on anything. The second time around I self prescribed a low dose aspirin and it got me to 9 weeks seeing a heartbeat which eventually stopped. So the aspirin clearly worked to a certain extent but not enough. It has def. been the clexane injections that have got me this far now along with progesterone.
> 
> Another thing, your doctor says to just continue with your progesterone until it runs out. You shouldnt stop progesterone before 12 weeks at the earliest or it could cause problems as your body will recognise the drop in progesterone. Would you have enough to get you to 12 weeks?
> 
> Hope this helps

Thanks just! I got an 10.8 or 11.8 in the results, I can't remember exactly the number but it's one or the other and that's why he's referring me to the specialist to be seen hopefully next week so that the injections, if needed, could be done as soon as possible. 
If you have daily injections, where do you have them done? I'm saying this because the hospital is a bit far to be going every day for the injections. 

Unfortunately I don't have enough progesterone. I have what sara sent me and that will last me for another 26 days as I have 26 capsules left. That's less than 4wks and I'm 5wks tomorrow. Should I stop it now before my body gets used to it?:shrug:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

debzie said:


> Hello ladies must have been a night for ohs being arseholes....mine too. He went to work then failed to come home rang pissed at 8.30 I was livid. Crying and shouting on the phone. I was at eork.this morning he wasn't at work so I cancelled my mam looking after dd. I was soo tired last night too. So I rang my mam to look after dd. He rolled in at 2am and was comatose on the couch when I left for work with dd at 6.20. I have told him he did nothing for my bp or stress levels. He's still in the bad books. I'm not talkin to him.
> 
> Anyway hope thanks for the updates and the info.
> 
> I have read so much but cannot remember it now. Seems no shift is suiting me at rhe moment earlys this week and I'm exhausted.

What is up with these men?! When he was in his 20's my hubby used to pull that crap. Drove me crazy! I'd be home with the kids and he'd come rolling in at 3am and pass out drunk! Why are men so irresponsible and selfish sometimes??


----------



## Justkeeptryin

You results are very similar to mines at those numbers. At least your on the lose dose aspirin just now anyway until you see the haematologist.
You do the injections yourself. I have to inject my stomach each day, which is absolutely fine, I never thought that Id manage as Im not great with needles but its no big deal.

I wouldnt like to advise you on what to do regarding the progesterone, but I really think your doctor should take into consideration that you've already been taking it. How about speaking to him and saying that you've done a lot of research and it states that it shouldnt be stopped before 12 weeks. If he's really against prescribing it even ask him if you can get a private prescription from him and you will pay for it privately. Or maybe someone else on here could help you out with some more if they have any spare. Unfortunately I dont as I need to stay on it until 24 weeks and they only prescribe me a month at a time.
Doctors in the UK can be a bit of a nightmare when it comes to progesterone. My consultant very reluctantly prescribed it as I kept pushing for it, he honestly dosent think that it works, but I beg to differ and see it as doing no harm.

Also meant to say that I can see from your signature what stage your miscarriages were at, these are all consistent with blood clotting. To get to 8 and 10 weeks and then have it go wrong indicaes a problem with clotting. Were you even on a low dose aspirin before?


----------



## sara1

Madrid- You will self-inject. It's a sub-cutaneous injection in the fat of the stomach... it sounds scary but it really doesn't hurt at all... I do 3 a day and it's much more pleasant than my prenatal vitamins! Is there any way you could get enough progesterone from someone else to get you through to 12 weeks.


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you just. It seems easier when another person can explain whats going to happen. I have to call on Monday to find out about my appointment for the second set of tests. I guess they'll get the results pretty fast as I need to get the injections straight away if I have the same condition as yourself.

I'll continue with the 200mg every night and I'm trying to get some from a friend who uses it to induce af. She gets it from Spain and her husband has to go next week there for 3 days so he may bring it back with him. I hope so!!!


----------



## Madrid98

sara1 said:


> Madrid- You will self-inject. It's a sub-cutaneous injection in the fat of the stomach... it sounds scary but it really doesn't hurt at all... I do 3 a day and it's much more pleasant than my prenatal vitamins! Is there any way you could get enough progesterone from someone else to get you through to 12 weeks.

Thanks. From what you and just say it seems quite easy to do so I'm feeling a bit more confident and less frightened about the whole thing. When did you start the injections? Was it after getting the bfp straight away?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Madrid I started my injections from 5 weeks onwards. Im sure you will be under the best care and they will know how to treat you. I reckon given your history that they will precribe you clexane. Best of luck!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Madrid98 said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Hi Madrid, is that what they suspect may not be normal? your blood clotting results?
> Just to let you know that mines came back at only bordeline high for APS. Apparently 10 and under is within the normal range and anything above is still high. My first lot of bloods came back at 12 so they repeated the test 8 weeks later and the results came back at 11. So still borderline high! Im on a low dose aspirin and clexane injections once a day 40mg.
> If your results are even borderline high you should be put on the injections aswell, just keep that in mind.
> 
> My first miscarriage was at 5 weeks and I wasnt on anything. The second time around I self prescribed a low dose aspirin and it got me to 9 weeks seeing a heartbeat which eventually stopped. So the aspirin clearly worked to a certain extent but not enough. It has def. been the clexane injections that have got me this far now along with progesterone.
> 
> Another thing, your doctor says to just continue with your progesterone until it runs out. You shouldnt stop progesterone before 12 weeks at the earliest or it could cause problems as your body will recognise the drop in progesterone. Would you have enough to get you to 12 weeks?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Thanks just! I got an 10.8 or 11.8 in the results, I can't remember exactly the number but it's one or the other and that's why he's referring me to the specialist to be seen hopefully next week so that the injections, if needed, could be done as soon as possible.
> If you have daily injections, where do you have them done? I'm saying this because the hospital is a bit far to be going every day for the injections.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have enough progesterone. I have what sara sent me and that will last me for another 26 days as I have 26 capsules left. That's less than 4wks and I'm 5wks tomorrow. Should I stop it now before my body gets used to it?:shrug:Click to expand...

I would suggest not stopping the progesterone. Push your doctor. You've been taking it and its dangerous for you to stop. You may have to fight, but push until you get it.


----------



## Madrid98

Thank mom2 I'm going to do that for sure :bodyb:

Just I think they'll look after me too. I hope they're fast though :winkwink:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
A busy morning on the thread.

Congrats to the two newly preggars for having pretty good dr's appts. I know nothing about blood clotting or what the sac size should be at 5 weeks.

Yay for Hopeful on her new status!!!

Mom2,
You are being very understanding.

Tuckie,
How is the house coming along? It's great that DH is so helpful.

Davies,
It's good that you can see why your hubby may be acting out.

Heart, Pup, and Sara,
So happy to hear that your men are more than ready for this experience.

AFM, I am married to the baby on the thread. DH has NEVER stayed out at night and very rarely drinks. Here is a pic of us at our beach wedding 2 years ago. (we eloped prior to this in san diego).


----------



## sara1

Kat- That's a fantastic picture, you two make a seriously good looking couple!


----------



## Embo78

Kat you look stunning on your photo. Your dress shows off your tan perfectly :) 
You both look very happy :cloud9:

My df doesn't go out anywhere, he doesn't drink alcohol. I have to force him out of the house to see his friends!!


----------



## Embo78

He's 40 btw!


----------



## jenny25

Madrid I have aps I started clexaine from the min I got a bfp I will stop it at 37 weeks and continue for 6 weeks after the birth, I also take 75mg of aspirin daily as well the injections come second nature they don't bother me at all now xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat - how old is your DH? Really great pic! Mine's 24, doesn't drink, go to parties and unless it's work or family related he comes home between 5-6 every day! He only goes to maybe 2-3 football get-togethers and hunting about a handfull of times a year. But don't get me wrong, he's still an ass lol!


----------



## KatM

3X,
Your DH is few years younger than mine, so you married the baby on the board. He sounds very mature. I know you two already have a DD, so you both started quite young. 

My DH doesn't watch sports at all. I am lucky. He does triathlons (though not since we have been married, but heavily prior) and is into car racing (he is currently at the track taking a day long lesson). His "man" time is all at the race track and that is during the day. 

All men can be asses. 

I take it that your tinged CM has stopped. When is your scan?


Embo,
That is very common. I know a lot of wives have to make "man" dates for their hubbies. If mine didn't go to the track, he would never have guy time. Hopefull when we move to Cali, he will pick up some surf buddies. I like that my DH's interests are all during the day. I would not be pleased with him out at night while I am stuck at home taking care of our baby.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Gloriana's first outfit. Computer's still not working, but my son took the pic on his ipod for me.
 



Attached Files:







Gloriana.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, maybe I need to get a job just so I can buy this crib!

https://crib.com/ironroundfairytalecoachcrib.aspx


----------



## jenny25

Has anyone heard from Amanda today she has been quiet xxx


----------



## daviess3

Haha to funny mom2! Seriously that cribs ott! Hubby's apologised! Just said he will buck his ideas up basically! We will see! Well Tom he's gotta take me to collect a nursery chair that I found on eBay!! My crib is ready to collect, carpet then he has to fit it! Then assemble all furniture, then plumb in new washing machine an also put isofix bar into my car as well as walk dog an do tesco!! Haha time with the boys he will b begging at the end of the day!!! Don't piss off the pregnant one!! Oh an my mum said if its not done he will learn what it's like to have a mil from hell!! Lol!! X
He is very sorry I think xx


----------



## daviess3

No I haven't Jen oh god don't say another early labour. We only joked that if we were to go the same way as hopeful she would b in labour in couple of hours! An I was bit concerned when she said bout those pains etc! But she assured me she was fine!!! Heart come on come an put my mind at ease! X

Anyone watch eastenders tonight ? I hope my friend didn't!! I was bawling! My mum told me not to watch it but at 30 years of age I still haven't learnt that mum knows best lol!! Think I will b ok! Clearly not! X


----------



## Mrskg

I watched it Davies x was so sad eh :cry: 

Hope you are ok heart xxx

I am stalking ladies just having a quiet day today x :hugs: for all the men tousles x


----------



## filipenko32

Just checking in with you girls, had a crazy busy day will update and read back tomorrow xxxx


----------



## heart tree

I'm fine. No labor....today! Just having a quiet day and was busy working.

Will catch up in a bit. xoxo


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> Haha to funny mom2! Seriously that cribs ott! Hubby's apologised! Just said he will buck his ideas up basically! We will see! Well Tom he's gotta take me to collect a nursery chair that I found on eBay!! My crib is ready to collect, carpet then he has to fit it! Then assemble all furniture, then plumb in new washing machine an also put isofix bar into my car as well as walk dog an do tesco!! Haha time with the boys he will b begging at the end of the day!!! Don't piss off the pregnant one!! Oh an my mum said if its not done he will learn what it's like to have a mil from hell!! Lol!! X
> He is very sorry I think xx

:haha: I love it! Put him to work!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- How funny, you can't leave this thread for any amount of time or you freak us all out. 

Davies- My hubby has called me several times today just to tell me where he is and what he's doing. Not one negative comment from his mouth even though I've spent the entire day sitting in a chair surrounded by pillows (my back is killing me!). I think he may have learned his lesson also. :)

AFM- I'm obsessed, ladies. You're going to have to help me. I couldn't even take a nap because I couldn't stop thinking of all the girly things I want to find for Gloriana's nursery! I can't do any house projects myself so I'm just ordering all my boys around trying to get things done. Suddenly I don't have enough time before she comes to get it all done!
Speaking of obsessed I found a crib that I want and hopefully can afford. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dream-On...gMethod=Recommendation:wm:RecentlyViewedItems
I'll make all the crib bedding myself so it will be just perfect and not to expensive. I'm thinking pink and black toile would be gorgeous if I can find it. Or maybe pink and sage? I just don't know. I only get one daughter so I want to be happy with it. So many decisions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mom2 the link doesn't work, please could you post it again?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mom2 the link doesn't work, please could you post it again?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Dream-On-Me-Sophia-Posh-Circular-Crib-White/19613275

Try this one


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2-I couldn't get link to work either. It's so precious how u are so into girly things! U must have wanted a girl for a long time :cloud9: cute outfit too!

Davies- put that man to work! Good job. 

Charmer- scan sounds good! I would try and get another 2 scans before 12 weeks. Otherwise the waiting is too hard/worrisome. 

Madrid- I was on lovenox (heparin) just because it's worked for others and I wanted to try everything. I thought I had a couple numbers borderline for clotting but I didn't, one test my blood was pretty thin - clotting slowly (in normal range 
though)
Shots aren't bad. I was on baby asp till 30weeks maybe? Can't remember exactly. 

Was it u who didn't have enough progesterone? I don't have any but used to be on it. How much r u taking? Maybe you could take less and that would last u till 12 weeks?

Kat- what a gorgeous couple u two are! Love the beach wedding. 

We got Dylan to latch for a couple seconds a few times, just wanted to start getting him used to it. It was my right boob, the low producer. Done 3 pumps since and that boob produces more than left ever has in 1 sitting! It's so crazy how nature works like that. 
Gotta get him to do it again on left tomorrow (or see if Ava will)


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - so glad that he is latching. I bet that will help get your milk to come in fully too. I love thinking about you and your little ones. I makes me giddy about all that is to come.
How is your DH holding up? Has he got to have cuddles with the bubbas too?

Mom - That crib is so sweet. I think I would have gone much more crazy with the nursery if we were having a girl. I have loved preparing for our little boy, but there is a lot of lace and frills I am a bit sad to not be buying. I am sure you have been eager to get the frills for a long time with all those boys. I am so glad you get to have this special time with a daughter :)

afm, My MIL is coming over tomorrow with the crib skirt that she finished and we are going to get curtain backing to finish the curtains for the nursery. Once she has all she needs and I know that the curtains are on their way to being done I will feel better. I just have to get a few more things hung on the wall and then the nursery will be pretty much done. Its been a long time coming :) It
s raining in Seattle, big surprise. I went to watch my friends daughters school field day this morning and it was so wet. The kids had fun and didn't seem to mind eating their popsicles in the rain at the end of the soggy morning. It made me smile to think about the years ahead and all the standing in the rain I will be doing watching my boy in field days and baseball/football (soccer) games.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful- That's so great! Yay for Dylan latching! 

Yes, we have wanted a daughter. Thought we'd never have one. #2 we thought was a girl until we had the 20 weeks scan. Just knew he was a girl, we were devastated when we found out he was a boy. Since then we wouldn't talk about it until we found out the gender, never wanted to feel that way again. We're over the moon that God has decided to bless us with a princess! After Gavin we decided to try just one more time. I couldn't imagine living my life without a daughter. Never getting to buy girly stuff, never getting to get her nails done, brush her hair, help her pick out her wedding dress. Then we lost 3 babies and hubby said he was done trying. I thought my dream of having a daughter would never come true. Then one night hubby decided he didn't want to "pull out" (romantic I know). The next morning I took an OPK that came out positive so I immediately started acting pregnant, taking my vit D, prenatals, aspirin, progesterone. 9 days later I got my bfp and my dream of having a daughter had new life. I break out in tears everytime I think how blessed I am! All my dreams coming true! God is so good to me! That's why I love those Cinderella lyrics so much. 
No matter how your heart is grieving,
If you keep on believing,
The dream that you wish will come true...

:cry: Now I'm crying again. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> Hopeful - so glad that he is latching. I bet that will help get your milk to come in fully too. I love thinking about you and your little ones. I makes me giddy about all that is to come.
> How is your DH holding up? Has he got to have cuddles with the bubbas too?
> 
> Mom - That crib is so sweet. I think I would have gone much more crazy with the nursery if we were having a girl. I have loved preparing for our little boy, but there is a lot of lace and frills I am a bit sad to not be buying. I am sure you have been eager to get the frills for a long time with all those boys. I am so glad you get to have this special time with a daughter :)
> 
> afm, My MIL is coming over tomorrow with the crib skirt that she finished and we are going to get curtain backing to finish the curtains for the nursery. Once she has all she needs and I know that the curtains are on their way to being done I will feel better. I just have to get a few more things hung on the wall and then the nursery will be pretty much done. Its been a long time coming :) It
> s raining in Seattle, big surprise. I went to watch my friends daughters school field day this morning and it was so wet. The kids had fun and didn't seem to mind eating their popsicles in the rain at the end of the soggy morning. It made me smile to think about the years ahead and all the standing in the rain I will be doing watching my boy in field days and baseball/football (soccer) games.

:cry: Now I'm an emotional mess. Can't believe I'm actually having a girl! :cry:
Thanks for helping me justify my girl craziness! Can't wait to see pics of your nursery! You know what's funny? As I'm out shopping now I see all this adorable boy stuff and I'm a bit sad that I can't buy it!
I guess I'm never happy. :haha: Maybe I needed one of each like hopeful.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hey guys, can yall do me a favor please? Next time your on facebook, could you guys look and like the Every Child Matters page?? They are trying to get laws passed that will help protect children! They have a website where you can sign a petition and send a letter to your congress about it as well. Someone posted a link on FB showing a woman beating her 10month old and I didn't watch it, I read the comments and it made me sick to my stomache and this woman only recieved 18 months, I googled malaysian women beats 10 month old child and read the entire story and it was just so sad. It got my attention though and we really need to start raising awareness, there is a war on terrorism, a war on drugs but no war on child abuse??? Yall don't have to do this, just wanted to put it out there because as a marl (mom after recurrent loss) it really hurts that some ppl will throw away and hurt there children and I can't even carry mine to term.


----------



## hopeful23456

Made me teary too mom2! I'm so glad u finally got ur girl and dh didn't pull out. Lol

Croy- love that the nursery is almost done! Still can't wait for pics. Dh hasn't cuddled yet, he watches me cuddle and I'm too scared to move them or pick them up, the nurse helps me ;) dh and I heard a baby crying super loud. He said he can't wait until our kids cry that loud (meaning they are big enough to). Told him he won't be saying that in 2 months, he said they can cry super loud as hard as they want and he will just be happy.


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
I am so happy for you. I have tears in my eyes. It's so wonderful you get your baby girl!

Croy,
It sounds like you have a good relationship with your MIL. It also sounds like your nursery is almost done.

Hope,
Your DH must be so overjoyed. I am sure he is so excited to hold the babies.

AFM,
I just received a heavenly pre-natal massage from DH. He is always in such a good mood after racing around the track.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - I bet those cries will sound like music to your ears when they happen. Have they told you how long the babies will have to stay? I know you had said at the beginning they thought a few weeks but I am just wondering if they change that time frame if they babies do well.

Kat - I am very blessed to have such great in-laws. My FIL takes me driving a couple of times a week so I can practice for my test and is so patient and affirming, its much easier to drive with him than with hubby! At least it was at the beginning when I was first learning and much more anxious about it. And my MIL is very sweet too. SIL is a gem too, we are very different and she has had it rough with a nasty divorce after her husband of less than a year cheated and left with the other woman without any conversation about it, all that to say she was super bitter about marriage and love when I first came on the scene but over time we have got close. She and hubs are only 15 months apart and they get on great. We all live close and i really love it when we get together on the weekends and stuff. I love my family but they are far away in London. My brother is 6 years younger than me with some disabilities so we were never super close. All that to say, I feel like I got a great second family when I got married. I love to go home and visit mine, aunts uncles and cousins too but hubs' family has certainly been a blessing in my life now I live far away from home. It makes marriage easier when your families get along.

Mom - We thank God every day for our miracle boy. After so many losses I know that he is a gift and I am so excited for him to discover the things God has in store for his life.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Croy- they just say probably 2-3 weeks, they have to keep their body temp regulated, eat on their own and maybe something else? Those were the main things though. Your inlaws sound awesome.


----------



## Embo78

Mom2 congrats on your little girl :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls well pissy mood continues my bank had been down for 3 days can't access money balance not correct bills not getting paid soooo annoyed and I think the buses are still on strike so it's one of those days lol 

How is everyone ? 

My mil popped over last night it was lovely xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hey ladies how are you all?? 

Im so excited, my friends wife is in labour so im stalking my phone like you wouldnt believe :D
Having my hair cut today had enough of my long hair, cant keep the upkeep of long hair and a baby so its going...


----------



## cazi77

Hi all this thread moves so fast going to read back properly later! Hope everyone is well.

Big day for me today V day and my 28th Birthday!!!


----------



## sara1

Wow- Congratualtions Cazi! Happy V Day and Happy Birthday:cake: Hope you have something special planned for your special day.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! I caught up in bed this morning - much better than reading my book lol!

Aww croy it's lovely that your in laws are so close to you, that will be an amazing support network when Croy junior arrives. Love that you imagine him being super sporty too. And your mil is very good doing the curtains and frills for your nursery - bet she loves being involved like that! xxx

Hopeful, bet your twins will be ready to come out of ic in no time especially as you've already seen changes in them. That's funny about your boob playing catch up! I can't wait for you to take them home and for them to cry and cry and cry. In one way it's good as you have time to rest and recover yourself? But I am sure you'd rather have them home. I think about you Ava and Dillon every day. :cloud9: xxx

Mrs migg how you doing? Going to pop onto your journal! xxx

Kat - beautiful picture of you both!! You're going to have one good looking baby!! Lovely hubs getting you a massage too! :cloud9: xxx

Sara, :wave: how you doing? xxx

Jen sorry about your bank being down, how annoying!! Glad you had a nice time with your mil though! xxx

Heart I hope you're getting lots of rest. Bet you're so tired, excited and scared at the same time - I think all those emotions can be exhausting let alone the physical aspects of pregnancy! xxx

Davies - glad hubs has seen sense!! :hugs:

Tracie, good luck to your friend! And I know what you mean about the long hair, mine is very long too and quite annoying and heavy atm xxx

Bumps and Pink, hope you're both ok! xxx

As for my hubs, he is 31 and I always let him go out drinking without question, but he only averages about once every 2/3 weeks, sometimes more depending on what's going on. He plays golf and football a lot too. On Thursday night he went to a poker party and all I ask is that he messages me so I know he is going to be very late. He came back at about 4am I think and very drunk but he'd won £130! He always does msg me and I don't care one jot what state he comes home in or even what time and I wouldn't even when I have a baby. I'd be upset if he did this more than twice a week say but I am more upset if he's not enjoying life and doing his beat man chest round the camp fire routine with other men that i think men need to get out of their system. I actually encourage him (like I'd try to make my own child socialise lol)!! However if he always did it - say, 3x a week it would bother me a lot. For me, hubs can carry on with his life as normal. I don't expect him to get up with baby or have broken sleep or anything. In my mind he can earn the money (he can't be tired everyday while he's doing that) and I just want to be with my baby. I am sure he will let me out to have some none baby time with my friends too! I think problems justifiably arise when men don't consider that you're worrying about why they are not home and my hubs has done that to me in the past. Now he understands that I just need a quick text to say 'I'm OK back very late' something like that. Then I don't worry and happily go back to sleep. 

To the girls thinking about Clexane / blood clot probs: I am on it for the sake of it, my aps test came back normal at 5.5 but I was preggo when that was taken. St Mary's decided I didn't have it and didn't even bother giving me a second test. I think Just is quite right, when pregnancies stop just like that, when they previously measured perfectly on track with a strong heartbeat, that is strong evidence for a blood clotting problem as detailed in Prof Regan's book. Personally I think a score of 10+ i suspicious. Without clexane and aspirin together if you have aps, the chances of a successful pregnancy are only 10%. With these 2 meds they rise massively to 75% so I'd say it was a matter of urgency you get on the clexane in addition to the aspirin as I am on them undiagnosed so they are harmless and / or preventative in any case. 

As for progesterone, (I know many of you girls disagree with me but that's fine too!) as I've said before many docs / consultants think it's a lame theory because your pregnant body produces ooddles of progesterone naturally on its own in a healthy pregnancy. I think that there is more argument for progesterone being used (in the extremely small amounts we use it in) to smooth inflammation of the womb or something like that. Say you had your corpus luteum (which produces progesterone) cut out while you were pregnant and went on progesterone supplements alone, the supplements alone would not be enough to sustain the pregnancy according to docs I have spoken to about it and questioned at length lol. Also - another controversial statement - progesterone cannot cause spotting or irritate the cervix :saywhat: I have been laughed out of 2 docs offices for saying this - anyone heard differently from a specialist consultant? I tend to think progesterone could irritate the cervix, makes sense to me??

Cazi happy birthday!! :cake:

Mom2 - great news about your little girl!! :cloud9: love her outfit and name, didn't look at the cot but hope you can get it! I want a boy as much as you wanted a girl!!

Yesterday I taught Reception (5 years old) from 8.30 - 3.10 then I took a nursery nurse home because the London buses are striking for more pay during the olympics and she couldn't get home (I'd picked her up early in the morning too and she lived miles out the way!). Then I was stuck in traffic and so I was late meeting my sister in law in Convent Garden - I'd raced home, raced out to get on the tube to meet her. My hubs had bought us both a meal and a show deal you see and it was last night. We had a lovely meal and the show was amazing!! It was Blood Brothers - so sad but so good! Loved the songs and we were 5 rows from the front!!! Couldn't believe it! Girls in UK these discount tickets were £24 per person for the show *and* the meal at a lovely Italian restaurant in Covent Garden!! It was Groupon.
So when the show finished it was 11pm by the time we reached Leicester Square tube station it was heaving with people and I was feeling VERY ill. I had loads of pulling pains and pressure, so much so I could hardly walk and I felt so sick and tired so I think I did too much. My sil doesn''t know I am pregnant yet as we are waiting till 12 weeks, so I had to keep asking her to slow down - she walks super fast! Anyway, I woke up super 'hungover' today with every muscle aching for some strange reason so going to do nothing today. It feels good to be back to a bit of normality though and working again etc. 

Can't believe I will be 11 weeks on Tuesday :shock: I am getting more nervous as time ticks on for some reason! 

Hope everyone has a great Saturday - Pups looks like the weather is nicer for you today! I know you prefer the sunshine and not the :rain: like me! Maybe Laura could play in the water bucket again!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds like a great day Fili. I adore Blood Brothers it's my favourite play. I need to read back and catch up we are going to stay in a caravan by the sea with my folks for a week - except mark has to work - but I have soooooo much to do to get organised. Mark doesn't understand, he thinks it's as simple as chucking a couple of pairs of pants in a bag. I have sooo many toddler clothes to iron and pack!!


----------



## filipenko32

That sound lovely mrs migg - men do not understand the pressures of packing do they? Especially for a camping trip; bet Edie's excited!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- u r a sweetie, to take time to pick someone up who needs help is so nice. Thought it was strange the buses are in strike before olympics, bet they have been plotting and scheming for years about just the right time to stike, as soon as Olympics are near... Lol

Bet SIL wondered why u couldn't keep up. 

Progesterone irritates your cervix a ton! Very strange a dr wouldn't know that. 

Mrsm- camping by the sea sounds just beautiful. 

Tracie- people tell me don't go too short on the hair as everyone cuts it after baby is born and then wants it back! Is Izzy getting more teeth?


----------



## jenny25

5.5 that's good fili I think if I remember correctly mine
Came back at 17.9 lol oops xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I agree, I think it would irritate it too. How you feeling today? Are you awake in the middle of the night?

Jen, yeah I know you are diagnosed, mine was nothing in comparison to yours so I understand why they didn't bother with a second test for me.


----------



## hopeful23456

Jen! I was going to say, sucks about the bank! If it's not one thing its another. Hope it gets sorted out so you don't have to worry about it

Fili - I'm up pumping :) every 3 hours, like clockwork. Progesterone made me bleed from irritating the cervix. 

I just remembered I forgot to call my mom back last night, preggo brain continues...She is coming up here with my dad today to see the babies. I get released from hospital anywhere from 11-1 and could be a little later. I don't want to go, I feel safe here as its my new life now. Got my last big baby shopping trip done yesterday over the phone with babies r us. 

About 5 hours before my water broke when it was just a normal day still, I laid out all my coupons and wrote down which coupon to apply to which thing (20-25% off coupons) plus had other coupons, so saved a ton. So had this all organized and ready to shop the next day. One of the coupons was about to expire and other 2 did expire a couple days ago but they still gave me the discounts over the phone. they were so nice to deal with. 

And dh is going to pick up the stuff today.


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day girls!

Cazi77
Lexi374
Puppycat


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Enjoy your new stuff Hopeful. I feel for you having to be discharged from the hospital, it is bound to be a big wrench for you. You will have to keep making regular trips there for milk deliveries won't you? I hope you get Ava and Dylan home really soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww yeah it would be difficult but just think Ava and Dylan will be home with you soon. I completely understand how you must feel though. Last bit of braveness Hun and then you'll be home with your beautiful twins being a very happy lovely family. :cloud9: xxx ps sorry I spelt Dylan's name wrongly earlier :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the info jenni, hopeful and fili. 

I know I'll need the injections but unfortunately as usual I have to wait until Monday and then wait again for the appt when she decides to give me one. this is an emergency and I'm calling Monday at 9am so I'm hoping they'll see me that same day or Tuesday the latest.

Regarding the progesterone I had no idea it may irritate the cervix. I can say I've been using it for 4 nights now and I don't like the feeling of it or having to wear the pad, etc. I've reduced the amounts to 200mg so that I don't stop it completely and it'll last me for longer but I'm considering more and more to take it orally. 

Fili it sounds like you had a pretty busy day too. the bus strike was very inconvenient to me. I had to walk from Hammersmith to were I live (about 20mins) after coming back from hospital. Uffffffffff
I think you mentioned you were using heparin as well. where did you get it from if your results were 5.5?

Hopeful, it seems you're coping really well with the pump. I could never get used to it with my dd. :wacko:


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsm- yeah, I will be here every day with milk.. Jodi the milkmaid ;) and for cuddles. I will stay overnight in their room in a cot (not comfortable) when they are ready to fully breastfeed. Im too sore to sleep in a cot like that now. Wish I could! Not that I have to be comfy but just during recovery 

Dh has to drive me as I can't drive until off pain meds which is usually 2 weeks. 

Madrid- I was only on 50mg/ day progesterone but my prog was sky high with the twins (normal prog level is around 20 I think early on? And mine was 200)
This time if you decide to pump- get a hands free pumping bra, they are amazing, holds the pumps up to your boobs and your hands are free. 

That's ok about the name spelling fili. :)


----------



## filipenko32

I watched that curiosity life begins program and cried all the way through! Emo!!! :cry: Me-mo will have hands and feet now and be moving!! Can't believe it :shock:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks jodi is all over the news here it's been going in for days xx how are the twins xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Evening ladies im back.... with less hair ;) lol iv got a bob now. It had to go, best thing iv done in a while!!
Yes another tooth is breaking through so shes dangerous now lol 

My friend had their baby. A Little girl at 1pm. <3


----------



## jenny25

Yay congrats to your friend. Xx

Well you know that awkward moment your boobs start leaking in public and it leaves a patch well I'm yeah that happened :-/


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
Sounds like you and the babies are doing fantastic. I'm glad you got to use the coupons. I love using coupons and saving money.

Croy,
I must say I am quite envious of your in-law situation. When I married DH, I was so happy to be part of a warm, openly loving, white family since my family is very reserved Asian. Now that I have gotten to know them, I really appreciate how reliable and honest MY family is. While my in-laws are stealing DH's money, my parents are setting up a baby fund. So even though my family doesn't hug and say "I love you", their actions show that they do. DH's family, not so much. My mom always says, "actions speak much louder than words."

Jenny,
I did not know that happened until AFTER the baby is born. Yikes and LOL!!!

Fili,
Wow, you are really keeping this under wraps. I wonder if your SIL suspects something because aren't you showing a little already? That on top of not being able to keep up. I bet she has a bit of an inkling.
You are a super cool wife. I doubt I would be as cool as you. Lucky for me DH is not the late night type.

Sara,
Is your heartburn being managed?

Hi everyone else. 

Progesterone Girls,
My Dr is thinking of taking me off my PIO shots. My tests are at a 43.8 right before my shots (so the low). I am scared, but know most people go off of Progesterone by 13 weeks. Any one else in my shoes?

AFM,
Another sleepness night thanks to the neighbors from hell. Our move date is 2 weeks away!!! It was worth what amts to over $2K to get the hell out of here early and move back to sunny (but not too hot) LA. It will be in the triple digit temp wise all week here. Texas weather sucks!


----------



## jenny25

Lol I was embarrassed haha oops 

I came off progesterone at 16 weeks hun if you are worried can the doctor test your levels weekly just too put your mind at ease xxx


----------



## jenny25

Jus wondering girls have you felt like a heavy feeling down there like pressure too cause minor twinges ? Xx


----------



## tuckie27

Hello ladies! How's everyone doing? I've missed you girls!!! Sorry for all the naughty OH's while I was away!

Sara- I have wondered about the size discrepancies with the fruits myself..how is an avacado bigger than a navel orange? 

Bumpy- I'm with mom2, middle names are a must! OH and I are having trouble with the first name still :dohh: He doesn't like any of my girl names :/

Madrid- Glad your test results were good :D

3x- Maybe you can get a scan in 2-3 weekss? Waiting in early pregnancy is the worst! 

Hopeful- Can't wait for more pics of your little cuties!!!

Kat- Love your wedding pics! I love wedding photos, period! I like the simplicity too. We did an elopemnet-style wedding in South Lake Tahoe early August, 2011 in between my hubby's basic training and his getting stationed here. We didn't have time to do a big wedding and neither of us really cared about having a big wedding. We had to do it quick so the Army would allow him to bring me with him and live with him too. We went to Reno that night and for our honeymoon we hiked Mt. Rose. It was beautiful! PS- Your hubby is a cutie! :)

Mom2- Cute outfit! :) That's one reason I'm glad to be team pink, the outfits are so fun with little girls!

Croy- Can't wait to see pics of your finished nursery:)

Cazi- Happy VDay and BDay! :happydance: 

Jenny- I'm not sure if I feel the pressure you're referring to, but I get throbbing feelings down there and I think I got lightening crotch lastnight :o

Afm, OH and I were working on cleaning and organzing the house ALL day Thurs. He had a lot of Army clothing and gear all over the place, so he organized all that and I had a ton of filing and shredding to do in the office and lots of laundry. He even did all the floors for me :D The guy came from the moving company yesterday and walked through all our rooms and put in his computer how many boxes he thought we'd need, etc. Apparently this moving company will do all our packing too! Woot! I was so wiped out yesterday, we just laid in bed most of the day and watched about a half of a season of Breaking Bad lol 

Hello to everyone else!!! :wave:

Kat, here's a couple shots from our nuptials :)





In the 2nd photo he has a "dip" in (chewing tobacco) :dohh: His mom was yelling at him and his dad was laughing lol


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I weaned off prog starting at 13 weeks and finished them at 14 wks


----------



## filipenko32

Aww love the photos tuckie!! You make such a beautiful couple :cloud9:
Kat, I agree, actions speak louder than words...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cazi77 said:


> Hi all this thread moves so fast going to read back properly later! Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Big day for me today V day and my 28th Birthday!!!

Happy V-day and Birthday Cazi!!:flower: What a wonderful gift your baby gave you.:cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi girls- 

Jen- So u r leaking now? Do u use disposable breast pads? I saw my first one today and it looks like a round maxi pad to me. Haven't leaked yet though (that i know of)

Tuckie- u 2 are a gorgeous couple too! Love the pics and that the moving company is doing it all. 

Kat- that is so true, you have good parents. Bet it's nice to look forward to moving. 

I'm home and have cried so much. Sad, happy and scared tears. I'm so used to having the babies in me, moving and kicking. Now I have a smaller bump and am all on my own, just me...my parents came to nicu and got to see them, they are doing fine. Lost that little weight babies lose after being born. She's 3 lb 15.5 oz an he's 4 lb 6 oz or something? 
Then we finally got home and my dog had puked all over the new carpet, I had to pump and learn my new pumper and we had to boil the parts for first time use. 
It was crazy stressful and I cried the whole time. 
Now I am pumping, it's not as good as the hospital one but I will pump in the nicu when I can. My puppy barked at the pump! Was hilarious, it freaked her out. It's louder than hospital one.

Wow- but it worked just as good as hospital. It's a medela pump in style advanced.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies productive day here carpet brought an laid!! Nursery chair brought crib put up Tom for the furniture!! Me hub went for carvers was nice, I have been very uncomfy today feeling very big crampy on off trapped wind an just short of breath just generally like had enough!! Feel very selfish saying that but I feel heavy an awkward everything's sn effort! Clothes r uncomfy! Think I may need to put my clothes away sn get the Materbity ones out! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Morning girls! I caught up in bed this morning - much better than reading my book lol!
> 
> Aww croy it's lovely that your in laws are so close to you, that will be an amazing support network when Croy junior arrives. Love that you imagine him being super sporty too. And your mil is very good doing the curtains and frills for your nursery - bet she loves being involved like that! xxx
> 
> Hopeful, bet your twins will be ready to come out of ic in no time especially as you've already seen changes in them. That's funny about your boob playing catch up! I can't wait for you to take them home and for them to cry and cry and cry. In one way it's good as you have time to rest and recover yourself? But I am sure you'd rather have them home. I think about you Ava and Dillon every day. :cloud9: xxx
> 
> Mrs migg how you doing? Going to pop onto your journal! xxx
> 
> Kat - beautiful picture of you both!! You're going to have one good looking baby!! Lovely hubs getting you a massage too! :cloud9: xxx
> 
> Sara, :wave: how you doing? xxx
> 
> Jen sorry about your bank being down, how annoying!! Glad you had a nice time with your mil though! xxx
> 
> Heart I hope you're getting lots of rest. Bet you're so tired, excited and scared at the same time - I think all those emotions can be exhausting let alone the physical aspects of pregnancy! xxx
> 
> Davies - glad hubs has seen sense!! :hugs:
> 
> Tracie, good luck to your friend! And I know what you mean about the long hair, mine is very long too and quite annoying and heavy atm xxx
> 
> Bumps and Pink, hope you're both ok! xxx
> 
> As for my hubs, he is 31 and I always let him go out drinking without question, but he only averages about once every 2/3 weeks, sometimes more depending on what's going on. He plays golf and football a lot too. On Thursday night he went to a poker party and all I ask is that he messages me so I know he is going to be very late. He came back at about 4am I think and very drunk but he'd won £130! He always does msg me and I don't care one jot what state he comes home in or even what time and I wouldn't even when I have a baby. I'd be upset if he did this more than twice a week say but I am more upset if he's not enjoying life and doing his beat man chest round the camp fire routine with other men that i think men need to get out of their system. I actually encourage him (like I'd try to make my own child socialise lol)!! However if he always did it - say, 3x a week it would bother me a lot. For me, hubs can carry on with his life as normal. I don't expect him to get up with baby or have broken sleep or anything. In my mind he can earn the money (he can't be tired everyday while he's doing that) and I just want to be with my baby. I am sure he will let me out to have some none baby time with my friends too! I think problems justifiably arise when men don't consider that you're worrying about why they are not home and my hubs has done that to me in the past. Now he understands that I just need a quick text to say 'I'm OK back very late' something like that. Then I don't worry and happily go back to sleep.
> 
> To the girls thinking about Clexane / blood clot probs: I am on it for the sake of it, my aps test came back normal at 5.5 but I was preggo when that was taken. St Mary's decided I didn't have it and didn't even bother giving me a second test. I think Just is quite right, when pregnancies stop just like that, when they previously measured perfectly on track with a strong heartbeat, that is strong evidence for a blood clotting problem as detailed in Prof Regan's book. Personally I think a score of 10+ i suspicious. Without clexane and aspirin together if you have aps, the chances of a successful pregnancy are only 10%. With these 2 meds they rise massively to 75% so I'd say it was a matter of urgency you get on the clexane in addition to the aspirin as I am on them undiagnosed so they are harmless and / or preventative in any case.
> 
> As for progesterone, (I know many of you girls disagree with me but that's fine too!) as I've said before many docs / consultants think it's a lame theory because your pregnant body produces ooddles of progesterone naturally on its own in a healthy pregnancy. I think that there is more argument for progesterone being used (in the extremely small amounts we use it in) to smooth inflammation of the womb or something like that. Say you had your corpus luteum (which produces progesterone) cut out while you were pregnant and went on progesterone supplements alone, the supplements alone would not be enough to sustain the pregnancy according to docs I have spoken to about it and questioned at length lol. Also - another controversial statement - progesterone cannot cause spotting or irritate the cervix :saywhat: I have been laughed out of 2 docs offices for saying this - anyone heard differently from a specialist consultant? I tend to think progesterone could irritate the cervix, makes sense to me??
> 
> Cazi happy birthday!! :cake:
> 
> Mom2 - great news about your little girl!! :cloud9: love her outfit and name, didn't look at the cot but hope you can get it! I want a boy as much as you wanted a girl!!
> 
> Yesterday I taught Reception (5 years old) from 8.30 - 3.10 then I took a nursery nurse home because the London buses are striking for more pay during the olympics and she couldn't get home (I'd picked her up early in the morning too and she lived miles out the way!). Then I was stuck in traffic and so I was late meeting my sister in law in Convent Garden - I'd raced home, raced out to get on the tube to meet her. My hubs had bought us both a meal and a show deal you see and it was last night. We had a lovely meal and the show was amazing!! It was Blood Brothers - so sad but so good! Loved the songs and we were 5 rows from the front!!! Couldn't believe it! Girls in UK these discount tickets were £24 per person for the show *and* the meal at a lovely Italian restaurant in Covent Garden!! It was Groupon.
> So when the show finished it was 11pm by the time we reached Leicester Square tube station it was heaving with people and I was feeling VERY ill. I had loads of pulling pains and pressure, so much so I could hardly walk and I felt so sick and tired so I think I did too much. My sil doesn''t know I am pregnant yet as we are waiting till 12 weeks, so I had to keep asking her to slow down - she walks super fast! Anyway, I woke up super 'hungover' today with every muscle aching for some strange reason so going to do nothing today. It feels good to be back to a bit of normality though and working again etc.
> 
> Can't believe I will be 11 weeks on Tuesday :shock: I am getting more nervous as time ticks on for some reason!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Saturday - Pups looks like the weather is nicer for you today! I know you prefer the sunshine and not the :rain: like me! Maybe Laura could play in the water bucket again!

Ooh, I hope you get your boy, Fili. Boys are such fun! I love my boys!

I know how you feel about doing too much. I just went to walmart and a thrift store today and by the end of it my back was killing me, it was hard to breath, and I could barely walk for feeling so sick! Totally worth it though. :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

We're home from vacation! We had lots of fun, but I think I got a UTI and I'm on Keflex for it. Drinking cranberry juice and eating yogurt to try and help, too. On our last night, we went to the beach and wrote Tess's name in the sand to have a wave wash it away. It was the hardest thing I've ever done, and we all cried (including the boys), but we needed to do it. It was our closure. Jonathan added his own piece to it, then both boys said goodbye and Jonathan blew her kisses. I have some pictures if anyone would like to see. 

I am 12 weeks today and definitely starting to feel anxious. All the bad things started happening to Tess around this time. I'm scared, nervous and questioning everything. (I question a lack of symptoms, an additional symptom, my discharge, how much my boobs hurt during the day, everytime I move funny and feel something, every cramp, everything). I'm trying so hard to believe boop is okay though. My NT scan is this coming Wednesday and DH can't come (he'll be in California on a business trip), but I have a few friends and my cousin (Boop's godmother) who are all willing to come with me. 

I tried to keep up to date with the thread on vacation, but all I had was my cell phone and it was too hard to keep up, so I'm going to start from this point forward, but know I tried really hard to read up on everyone.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Well, as you know I'm still on progesterone. My levels are way too low to consider stopping. I would suggest having your doctor closely monitor your levels for several weeks while you wean off. If your levels look good you should be fine to stop and I'll be totally jealous. :haha:
Tuckie- I got married in Tahoe too! Beautiful place. I never got a copy of my marriage certificate, now I can't remember if I got married in California or Nevada! :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- Oh yes, I remember that feeling well. Too uncomfortable to move, to uncomfortable to not move! Can't breath, ready for baby to GET OUT! Don't feel selfish, that's one of those things that comes with pregnancy. Just because you vent a little doesn't mean you aren't eternally grateful for your baby.


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - Cute pics:)

Kat - I also got weaned off progesterone between 13 and 14 weeks. I guess by then the placenta takes over so it's not up to your body to produce it in the same way.

Ok ladies, here is a blog link with a fun craft project I did to day for the nursery and a belly pic, 34 weeks 2 days. I think it's my first naked belly pic?! I think it looks like a fake belly! ha ha
https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/06/crafting-on-stormy-day-with-big-belly.html


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Here's my scan pics, ladies. Looks like girl parts to me!

Ugh, I can't get it to upload!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
You are soooooo lucky that the movers are going to pack for you. I am so jealous. I love the elopement pics. I'll attach a couple of our elopement in San Diego. I never wanted a wedding. Seemed like too much trouble. DH planned and executed the entire thing and I was still stressed out.

Hopeful,
I think it is totally normal to be very weepy right now. Your hormones are settling, there is a humongous life change, your babies are away from you, etc.... Please take care of yourself and get lots of support. You are doing great and inspiring us all.
My parents sucked growing up. They were super strict, critcal and my dad was physically and verbally abusive. However, now that I am grown, my mom rocks! And they are both very responsible and generous with me.

Ducky,
I am glad you had lots of fun on vacation and had closure. It's so normal to be anxious. I hope at some point you cal relax and enoy a healthy and happy pregnancy.

Mom2,
You were on the PIO shots and then switched to suppositories right? I recall your P being about 33. Is that really low? Mine is 43.8 at the end of my cycle before a new shot and my dr is considering that good.

AFM,
Thanks for the info on progesterone girls. I can't have my Dr monitor me since we are moving states and I don't have a new Dr yet and won't until I know where we end up. L.A. is huge.

Here are our elopement pics:


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful :hugs: x one million, I can well imagine how you're feeling right now :hugs: :cry: :cry::cry: You know though, it won't be long before all your family is together, they're in the best place and I bet they will be home before you know it. I hope you can use the time to get yourself as strong as possible, get lots of sleep because you're going to be one busy mamma!! Just keep saying to yourself that they will be home soon, they will be home soon... Lots of love to you xxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't been around much. Been feeling hormonal and emotional. 

Ducky, welcome back. I'd love to see the pics. What beach did you do it on? I hope everything is perfect on Wednesday. 

Hopeful, sorry you had to come home. I can't even imagine how emotional it must feel to leave your babies at the hospital. It must feel strange to be home without them in you anymore. Cry all you need to. 

Davies, I feel the same. The lower achiness I was feeling was definitely trapped wind and full bowels. After eating a lot of fruits and veggies, I think I resolved the problem. It might have also been round ligament pain too. I'm 42 inches around now! I also can't breathe. Don't feel bad about the way you feel. Just because you've had losses doesn't mean you can't complain about everyday pregnancy discomforts. It doesn't make you any less grateful. 

Fili, sounds like you had a great day. Try not to push it though. You need to save your energy. It only gets harder I'm sorry to say!

Kat, gorgeous picture. You both look sooooo happy! I can't wait to hear that you are in CA again. 

Tuckie, your pic is gorgeous too! I love Tahoe! 

Croy, you look amazing. I sometimes feel like my belly looks fake too!

Argh, I know I read more. Not remembering right now. Tim and I have been working on clearing out the nursery today. I sit and tell him what to do :haha: We have to clear out his stuff from there, rearrange stuff in our closets and get rid of a lot of stuff. It's a lot of work and frustrating that I can't really help. It will all be worth it though. I'm buying things like crazy online. Just got some great nursing jammies in the mail today. Going to start putting things in my hospital bag tomorrow! 

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.


----------



## duckytwins

Amanda, here's the link to my album on photobucket. We did it on Coast Guard Beach. 

Cape Cod

Hopeful, we had to come home without our babies, too, so if you need anyone to talk to, let me know. Alex was in the NICU for 2 weeks and Jonathan was in for 3 weeks. In retrospect, it was a little easier being able to come home and heal from the c-section, then adjust to having them home one at a time, but when it was happening, I just wanted my babies home.


----------



## heart tree

Jes, those are beautiful pics. That's the beach we go to every summer. I know it so well. I think I told you that we scattered my step-Father's ashes on that beach too. It's a place of healing for me. I'm glad you got to have that experience there too. The beach looks so different in June. Lots of rocks, calm water and not many people. Come June and August it is packed with people and there are huge waves! Your boys are super cute!

Kat, you look smokin'!


----------



## Embo78

Heart I'm with you on the hormonal/emotional front. I've spent most of my day sobbing my heart out.
My mum kept asking what's the matter but I couldn't quite pin point it on one single thing! I actually feel a little lighter after getting out some emotions!

I have my appointment with my consultant on Monday where she'll be telling me whether they advise early induction due to my SPD, sciatica and insomnia. I'm still not entirely sure Im comfortable with the idea but it's tempting especially now I know he's already such a healthy weight.
I think this is the main thing that has set me off today because it's such a big decision and yet again I'm completely overwhelmed.


----------



## heart tree

Em I had my first experience with crying for no reason yesterday. It was bizarre. But it did feel good. 

I wonder how early they would want to induce. You are right, it's a big decision and an emotional one at that! I can't count how many times I've been overwhelmed by this pregnancy. Just take it one step at a time. No decisions have to be made until you have more information and a clearer idea of what the consultant is thinking. And once you have the info, you can let it sink in and integrate it. The good news is, you still have time. This baby isn't coming out yet.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KatM said:
 

> Tuckie,
> You are soooooo lucky that the movers are going to pack for you. I am so jealous. I love the elopement pics. I'll attach a couple of our elopement in San Diego. I never wanted a wedding. Seemed like too much trouble. DH planned and executed the entire thing and I was still stressed out.
> 
> Hopeful,
> I think it is totally normal to be very weepy right now. Your hormones are settling, there is a humongous life change, your babies are away from you, etc.... Please take care of yourself and get lots of support. You are doing great and inspiring us all.
> My parents sucked growing up. They were super strict, critcal and my dad was physically and verbally abusive. However, now that I am grown, my mom rocks! And they are both very responsible and generous with me.
> 
> Ducky,
> I am glad you had lots of fun on vacation and had closure. It's so normal to be anxious. I hope at some point you cal relax and enoy a healthy and happy pregnancy.
> 
> Mom2,
> You were on the PIO shots and then switched to suppositories right? I recall your P being about 33. Is that really low? Mine is 43.8 at the end of my cycle before a new shot and my dr is considering that good.
> 
> AFM,
> Thanks for the info on progesterone girls. I can't have my Dr monitor me since we are moving states and I don't have a new Dr yet and won't until I know where we end up. L.A. is huge.
> 
> Here are our elopement pics:
> View attachment 427537
> View attachment 427541
> View attachment 427539

Take a look at this chart.https://repro-med.net/repro-med-site2/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=25&Itemid=12 Your progesterone is really good for 14 weeks, by 22 weeks mine should be at 65. 
Earlier in my pregnancy my levels were right on track, even on the higher end, but as my pregnancy progressed my placenta didn't do what its supposed to so my levels are very low. I've only done a tiny bit of research on it then stopped, it wasn't good at all and I'm already doing all I can so I decided to just pray and get ready for my baby girl. I think I'm going to give myself another week on the suppositories then go back to the injections. I know they are the best for my situation, I'll do massive amounts of massage and heat pack everytime, hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart and Em - 
I feel for you emotional ladies, I remember going to the movies with DH and I went to the concession stand and asked if they had my gourmet popcorn and they hadn't made it yet...welp, I fell apart right there, poor teenager working the stand looked like she was about to go in shock, I excused myself went to the bathroom and fell apart again...think big fat preggo sobbing in bathroom with her belly heaving the whole time lol! Anyway, so we were watching the previews and a cartoon owl preview came on about owls trying to save their home and they were flying and it was beautiful and the music was majestic and I started bawling again lol! DH just told me to go check and see if my popcorn was ready yet so I wouldn't cry the whole 2 hours...and to my surprise, it was! I was never that emotional before pregnancy but ever since then I can fall apart at the drop of a dime!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- Love the elopement pics too! I'm a sucker for love :D and yes, you look super hot girl!

Heart- I'm way ahead of you, I've already cried for no reason a few times. Funny that you sit and tell your hubby what to do Hehe :p
Glad you and Em got the release though! Sometimes we need that! :hugs: for you both. 

Ducky- Looks like you had a nice vacation! I'd love to visit that area and your boys are very cute :)

Hopeful- Lots of :hugs: it'll be better soon when you get your babies home!

Fili- You are almost 11 weeks! Woot! Pretty soon you'll be in 2nd tri! :D


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I just saw that motherhood and maternity have a free shipping for $75+ orders for a couple of days. Not sure if that's too late to be helpful for you. I procrastinated and so I will be making the most of it and ordering a bunch and just returning the rest. I like trying things on at home :) Still working on getting my hospital bag together - and by that I mean thinking about how I should be making a list and putting things together. Ha ha

Hopeful - I can only imagine how tough and emotional it must be to be home without your babies. I really hope that time passes quickly and the babes continue to thrive and that you can all be home together very soon. Cry when you need to, I think everyone can understand why!

Kat - Your wedding pics are so sweet. I had a pretty big wedding and loved all the planning, but I can totally understand why people elope if they are not into all that. We actually had 2 weddings essentially one here in Seattle and one bak home in London. We had about 160 at both events. I am glad we did have to just have one giant weddings that might have been a bit much, but splitting it like we did - and having them 6 months apart - worked great for us. We really enjoyed them both...but my dress was certainly tighter at the second one :)

Duckie - So good to see you again :) 

Embo - Sorry you are having an emotional day. Sometimes these hormones just control everything and you just have to give in to them and trust that they will stop eventually. Perhaps don't try to analyze the feelings too much, just be sad or scared or whatever and let yourself feel it without any guilt or worry. Sometimes a good cry can work wonders. Hope you feel brighter soon.

Finally taking a break from all the sewing a project, watching the Mariners and listening to hubs and his dad finishing up their project in the garage. They had to reroute plumbing so the water has been off ALL day. And it should stay off or another 8 hours for the glue to dry. Great except the baby shower my friends are throwing tomorrow is here and my house is a mess because I have had no water to do dishes or laundry and will have 0 time tomorrow to et things ready because we are up early for church and then I have maternity pictures being taken before the shower. I hope I can wash hair tonight so that I don't have to get up butt crack early to do it in the morning. I am not in a good mood. We had fabric to wash to work on projects but couldn't do it because the washer was out of commission. Boys!!
I told him next time I need some notice, and that at least we could have filled up some pitchers and bowls so we could have water to drink and something to wash hands in. I am not sure why guys don't think about that kinda stuff. Not to mention the fact that this preggo has has to use a bathroom without being able to flush all day. Nice (!)

Ok, I will stop complaining now. I am sure the pantry in the garage will be worth it when they have finished but it's been super inconvenient today. Plus we need to grocery shop and I know DH will give me attitude about having to do it alone tomorrow while the shower is happening. Still, I can't help that he didn't make a good plan about how long he would be working today; I don't have any spare time tomorrow and I need food in the pantry for breakfast and meals Monday - not to mention the rest of the week. Ok, this time I really will stop complaining. I know I have it good in so many ways. I think its the grimy feeling on my hands that is making everything else seem worse.


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks girls, I knew you would make me feel better!

Kat- beautiful pics and you do look so happy! I love the beach. 

Em- how early would they induce?

Davies- I felt huge and immobile (last week ;). Did you say you aren't wearing maternity clothes yet? Have you legs and feet swollen up? 

Heart- get a big, plush, comfy robe and comfy hard bottomed slippers. I wanted those so badly.

Duckytwins- beautiful pics, must have been so sad that day, made me teary too. 
Thanks for letting me know your boys were in nicu too. I never knew how hard it would be. I also did zero nicu research as I really thought I would make it to 37 weeks.
How far along were you when they were born? Did you pump? Did u ever stay overnight in cot in nicu?


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies. Gav told me off for being too hard on myself and to just make sure I'm ok and leave the rest to him ie kids, housework etc! He's awesome but I do feel guilty that he's working so hard and then has to deal with me and everything else!

Hopeful, I'm not sure when they would induce. I'll find out more on Monday. She may even say she doesn't want to inducd at all. This has all come from a doctor I saw the other day when I had my scan. Either way, I'll be glad to just know iykwim!!


----------



## KatM

This is totally off memory, so here goes:

Heart, Embo, 3x-
I will join the super emotional for no reason club. As a matter of fact, that is how DH and I have known I was preggars before I got a BFP. A few days after conception I start crying for no reason. Since then, I feel weepy and emotional. 

Heart,
You are so sweet. 
I'm glad you are taking care of yourself and that sometimes means NOT keeping up with the thread and doing your own thing.

Croy,
I hope it all works out for you tomorrow. I would not like having a toilet I could not flush all day either.

Mom2,
I am familiar with the chart. I am just in the good range. I think I am going to cont. my shots with a half dose. My doc already prescribed them, and they are waiting for me at the pharmacy. I am going to wait to hear what he says, but I don't want to change things. I hate getting shots, but we can both understand why I don't want to stop them either.


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy - you are nesting!!!!!! So much! Have fun at the baby shower and try and get some rest too. Would suck to be without water. 
Did I tell u I loved the picture frame project and bump pic ? I tried to post on your blog but I type a few letters and my iPhone locks up and just can't type any more, same thing happened on another blog I tried to post on earlier. 

I am now getting enough in 1 pumping to feed 2 babies one time. Yeah!
Feeling better, it really helps to establish a routine. The nurses are so helpful that I was scared to do it on my own. Dh has been great, cleaning and getting food. He's the pump parts cleaner when he's nearby.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful pleased hubs is being helpful u need to recover so ur fit for ur bubbas!! So pleased ur boobys are working lol! X
I'm not wearing maternity clothes yet I find them actually uncomfy! Lol but my legs have started to swell so I think the maternity jeans need to come out !!my legs are big anyway I think that makes it harder my belly feels massive to! An just manoevering off the sofas hard an out the bed etc I just feel like a beaches whale!!! Xx

Heart thanks chick Pleased I'm not the only one! I do feel guilty an then I think no I had 4 mc yes but that doesn't lose me the right to moan if I don't feel well! I love an wouldn't change any of it but after 4mc you kinda think ok come on now was an easy pregnancy to much to ask for lol!! Xx

Sorry for moaning!! Xx

Jen I meant to say you weren't in Southend Friday were you? I saw a lady who was the image of you an pg!!! I stared at her whilst driving an just was in shock my friend was like er Sar what u doing lol!! I said I'm not sure if that's my friend from my forum I felt such a wally an drove off lol!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

The pains went away it was weird it felt like early labour but must of been the way he was lying , jodi I've got breast pads so might start using them lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

Lol no wasn't me hun last time I was in Southend was the weekend after our wedding in September lol we stayed over night at a bnb I think it was called the Atlantic xxx


----------



## daviess3

I don't no that one Hun, well wierd can't believe the similarity!! X
Sorry didn't realise you were havin pains! U ok? 
I had the worst braxton hicks yesterday rather than just uncomfy they were a bit painful! Still keep needing wee every 5 mins as soon as I stand up I'm fine sitting! Does my head in! X


----------



## jenny25

Lol that is weird hun hehehe xxx

Yeah I'm fine hun it wasn't braxton hicks it was more like a lot of pressure down below which was giving me twinges on my cervix I felt like my water could go anytime but seems too be ok now I don't know if it was cause I needed the loo with being on iron tablets made me a little clogged up but all is good lol I had a word with him said not yet still too early xxx


----------



## daviess3

Too right bless u xx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girlies,

Heart I am so glad you're not posting on here too much I was getting a bit worried about you feeling obligated when it's such a tiring, emotional time for you right now near the end of the 3rd tri :hugs: :hugs: 

Ducky that's a sad / happy story about how you remembered Tess :cry: 
Glad you had a nice holiday, welcome back!

Em I'm so glad you have a supportive hubs with all the pain you're going through and of course it's an anxious time at the moment but exciting too! The worry must be made worse with lack of sleep! :hugs: 

Croy eeeek about the no water and the baby shower TODAY!! Good luck hun, I hope you get everything done this morning and your hubs get the shopping done, bet you're very busy. 

Hopeful thinking about you this morning :hugs: glad we made you feel a bit better, must still be tough though :hug: 

Tracie, glad you like your hair!

Davies do you just wear bigger sized clothes then? I am wearing maternity clothes already (my sister's hand me downs) and floaty dresses because I am really showing and it's all water retention because my stomach is ROCK solid and I feel pressure and pulling a lot, I just couldn't stand anything remotely tight. My boobs are mahoosive too, they're quite sore and at least a DD now or more :wacko: And to think I was always a 32B!!!!! I need more new bras :wacko: 

Tuckie, thanks! I know, I cannot believe I am only a week and a bit to 12 weeks :shock: This is when we are telling all our friends and family so I am *really* excited, I will have had my 12 week scan beforehand, that's a week on Tuesday EEeeeeeek! 

Jen glad you're not having contractions yet! :hugs: 

Girls I am obsessed with food! I keep watching the Food Network and watching how they make all different types of chocolates and cakes and then I am googling the companies online to see if I can get some shipped out (they're all American companies Mast Brothers, Cacao Moda!) :rofl: Ridiculous! Also I have got a bug, a cold, sore throat, no appetite! and a headache which is amazing to me as I have not been ill for say 5 years or more!! I am weaning off the steroids now, down to 5 tablets instead of 8 a day and by 13 weeks I'll be off them completely! Did anyone else get ill in the 1st tri? It won't hurt Me-mo will it? 

Later I will post the picture I painted and my photo album with my scan pics in!
 



Attached Files:







chocs.jpg
File size: 126 KB
Views: 1


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies :) 

Its mine and OH anniversary today.. :) Im so glad i met him. Hes saved me from a very miserable life. I love him more and more with each day. 

Hope you all have a lovely day :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies sorry I've not been on much. My dads been in hospital since thurs so not had a lot of time to get on here. It's his birthday today so I'm hoping he is able to come home! Happy anniversary Tracie I know 2 other ppl whose wedding anniversary is today!!

Cazi sorry I missed your birthday yesterday and happy vday! I hope u had a lovely day. My v day on thurs and I cannot wait!!

Hopeful you sound like u are doing an amazing job and your babies are being well looked after. Hoping they are home soon with you.

Davies you have done amazing to still not be in maternity clothes!! I was in them by 4 months as my normal jeans felt so uncomfortable!! At the moment I live in leggings and linen trousers and only wear mat jeans when I'm out or at work as I even find them uncomfortable after a while!!

Ducky glad you had a nice break, I thought it was alovely idea what you did for tess and thanks for sharing the photos.

Croy amazing bump!!!

Hi to everyone else- fili, heart, embo, pups, nsn, mom2, madrid, charmer etc

We made a start on the nursery yesterday!!! So exciting, will post pics when it's all done!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bumps I hope your dad can come home too :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Aww bumps happy birthday too your dad it's also my mums birthday too hope he is ok xxx


----------



## heart tree

Hey girls. Waters broke. I'm in the hospital and am going to have my baby. Please send all your positivity.


----------



## filipenko32

Sending you loads of positiviity heart!!! All that I can muster!!!!! I'm soooo excited for you!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: xxxxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Fili. I'm terrified.


----------



## filipenko32

It's all going to be ok Hun, I have 4 friends in real life who never had mc's and their babies were born between 32 weeks and 38 weeks for no reason at all really. Their babies are perfectly healthy and fine, they are fine. You're just going to get your little girl sooner and that's a bonus if you ask me! Are you going to get any pain relief? Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

We are all here for you Hun, holding your hand tightly xxxxxx


----------



## jenny25

Amanda MSG me your mobile number sweet on fb I'm here fr you every step of the way xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg Amanda you are going to be fine honey and you are going to meet your little lady very soon!!!!

Of course you are terrified but we all love you and are with you every step of the way!

Thinking of you sweetheart xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Try to keep calm and relax too then labour will be more likely to begin (easier said than done I am sure!!). This is all so exciting, you just need to get through the next say 48 hours or something and you'll have your baby. Everything will be ok, you're going to be absolutely elated in no time at all!! I cannot wait for you to hold your baby in your arms. Just think millions of women go through this and then they forget all about the pain straight away afterwards. Try to control your breathing when you feel nervous or anxious think about something else entirely. I am sure Tim will be with you too. So controlled breathing and try to take your mind off any worries you may be feeling, brush them out of your head and think of something else completely unrelated. This is going to be one of the happiest times of your life! Xxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Amanda, Hopeful - you girlies are freaking me right out with your waters breaking now!

Good luck hun, calm yourself and try to rest before the fun starts. You can do it.

AFM bad bad SPD. Not functioning or sleeping and have Laura on my own today. Not even dressed, either of us.


----------



## lexi374

Heart omg! Thinking of you, good luck. Everything will be fine! :hugs: x


----------



## heart tree

Going to try and sleep. It's 3:15am here. This could be a while as my cervix is still closed. Will keep you posted when I can.


----------



## Hope39

Heart - thinking if you lots, you will be fine

I can't believe this thread this week, it's all happening. Davies are you ready? Are you due next

Xx


----------



## Mrskg

sending lots of positivity your way x you will be fine cant wait to meet your princess x cant believe another one wants to meet us early x thinking of you xxxx


----------



## debzie

Heart thinking of you hun. Hope you can get some rest and prepare for your big day. Whoo hoo.


----------



## Neversaynever

Heart..lots of positivity and love coming your way sweetie :hugs:

XxX


----------



## fitzy79

Oh sweet Jebus...things can never be easy can they..(sorry this is a bit of a me post..will read back and catch up in a bit!)

Went to toilet yest evening and upon wiping, horror of horrors there was some red blood. My heart started racing and I just couldn't believe it. Came out of loo and told S and the two of us were just numb. Anyway shortly before this I was getting some cramps in my left side and after I had the blood these cramps started getting worse and worse..I'm talking excruciating pain here. 

Had to take 2 paracetamol at about 1am and even then they didn't really work but managed a bit of fitful sleep. 

This morning the pain was just as bad if not worse and at this stage I'm completely freaking about ectopic. I didn't have any more blood just a bit of dark brown staining. Rang the emergency dept in the maternity hospital near me and they told me to come straight in. It wasn't busy at all so was seen straight away. Scan done and a gestational sac and yolk sac popped up nice and clearly in the uterus (thank God!). There is a cyst on my left ovary (from where I ovulated and bear in mind there were 2 dominant follicles) and there is fluid around it so it looks as if a cyst has ruptured hence the agonising pain.

They are happy that the pregnancy looks fine at the moment for where I am with my dates. There is no sign of bleeding in the uterus so would imagine the red blood may have been as a result of the cyst just rupturing. Obviously, they were concerned with my history...think both the sonographer, nurse and doctor were a bit in awe and they wouldn't discharge me without a senior doc signing off on it as they "don't get too many cases like me' 

So, where do I stand...

Well..relief to see that there is a pregnancy and it's not ectopic is obviously first and foremost but this pain is so bad that it's hard not to worry that I could be doing some kind of untold damage to my fragile little Rainbow. Just hope s/he is a fighter. The doc just told me to rest lots and take paracetamol regularly to try and take down the pain (not working so far)

I am in the bed and praying for miracles....


----------



## cazi77

Oh my goodness heart good luck thinking of you xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Heart sleep is THE best thing you can get right now. And don't worry if your cervix doesn't open I am sure my friend has something to soften her cervix and she was in labour hours later and it was a quick and easy one after that! Thinking about you xxxxx

Fitzy thank goodness there is a pregnancy there. How far along are you now? I know how scary bleeding / spotting is as I had it with this pregnancy about a week ago. Sounds like you're just fine though! :hugs: 

I have just slept for another 3 hours totalling 12 hours sleep!! :shock: I had every symptom in the book this morning including awful sickness so I went back to bed to sleep it off, still feel ropey so sending hubs out for fizzy water and decaf tea.


----------



## fitzy79

Pretty sure I'm 5+6.....hoping eveything will be ok.


----------



## fitzy79

Heart....sending you HUGE hugs and lots of positivity! Hope your little girl is with you soon :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

fitzy79 said:


> Pretty sure I'm 5+6.....hoping eveything will be ok.

So that's perfect to see a gets sac and yolk sac at this stage. :happydance: I know it's hard not to worry but things are looking good!


----------



## daviess3

Heart omg!!!! Good luck sweetie omg omg omg!!!!!! I can't believe this! Is Tim with you??? Have you got everything? I feel like I need to call sum1 for you or do something for you, you have everything? X

Sorry ladies can't concentrate now!! Xx


----------



## pink80

Heart - we're all here for you - thinking positive all the way xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hope it's me an Croy both due 2nd aug! Heart was due 3rd aug!! Hopeful heart an my friend everyone around me is going into early labour!!! Wow it's so surreal!! I do have everything now so if it happens it happens I like heart am just nervous of giving birth! But heart if your reading we have been through so much this is the easy bit now!! Ur going to b a mummy!!!!! Try relax an almost enjoy contractions apparently this helps ease them! Good luck sweetie! An tell me all!!! Xxxx

Bumpy I have Materbity linens from next I love them but jeans they just seem wierd I have a 12 from mothercare an they fit bum legs etc but bump bit so baggy! Topshop 12 r fine everywhere there the under bump ones an they just fall down look like I got a saggy crutch lol!! I wear normal jeans still an normal tops I brought primark long sleeve tops in a 12 an there fine! It's just going out things nothing looks good!! X


----------



## heart tree

Still not much happening. I'm still leaking water and now have pink spotting. Some contractions. They feel like period cramps. That's it so far. Haven't gotten any sleep. It's 7am now. I'm going to be so tired. I'm gutted that I'm not going to be able to take my baby home with me. Tim is here. He's sleeping. My mom is getting on a plane and will be here in 12 hours or so. I hope this baby waits, but I kind of doubt she will. 

My sister just called. Now I've lost my train of thought. 

I can't stop copying Hopeful! I get my BFP 3 days after her and will have my baby 4 days after her! 

I wish I was more excited. I'm just scared. They measured baby and she's a little over 5 pounds. That makes me feel better. Thanks for all the love ladies!


----------



## jenny25

Davies I couldn't of said it myself xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Amanda that's amazing your mum is going to be here for you you know aarron was 4lb5 at 37 weeks and she is a cracking weight xxx


----------



## daviess3

Heart 5lbs is find Hun, my hubby was about that as he's a twin, pleased Tim is there for you he needs to rest to incase it's a long one, are you able to cope with pain etc?? U may be able to take baby home, you don't need to worry just concentrate on getting ur lil girl here an everything else will fall into place! How long will they leave you before they start you off etc? X


----------



## heart tree

Davies, they might leave me for a few days as long as the baby isn't in distress. I had no idea they would let you go that long after the water breaks. 

Oh and you will definitely know when it breaks. There is no question about what it is. It's bizarre. 

Jen Aaron was so little! You keep giving me stories of hope. Thank you.


----------



## jenny25

Amanda here is aarron when he was born 


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/f8fc48e5.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Ah cool pic Jen little blue bundle! Wow heart neither did I no that they would leave you either, well u better rest up then my lovely, there was no symptoms of waters about to go? They just go right? Wow I can't believe it I hope ur mum makes it in time xxx


----------



## pink80

I was 5lb 10oz when I was born and I was full term :shrug:

And my cousin had her baby at 35 weeks, he was just over 5lb and they went home together after 3 days :thumbup:

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## pink80

Oh and as far as I was aware if your waters go at that stage and your not in active labour then they will give you antibiotics for 2 weeks xx


----------



## sara1

OMG Heart! Sending you tons of positive, soothing energy... everything is going to be amazing! Your little girl has had a mind of her own from the beginning, she's strong-willed like her mama and impatient to meet you. 5 lbs is a wonderful weight so you may very well be taking your baby girl home with you. I know it must be very difficult, but you absolutely must try to get some rest. It's wonderful that your mom's on her way... and don't forget that you've got a HUGE cheering gallery of ladies here! We will all be thinking about you!


----------



## sara1

There's tons I wanted to say, but I've forgotten most of it with Heart's news (so excited!)

Kat and Tuckie- I loved your wedding pictures! Such beautiful settings and you both look so happy.

Ducky- Thanks for sharing the story about Tess and the beautiful photos... those are some adorable boys you've got there.

... I'm going to go back and review...


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh heart wish I could be there, you are in the best hands though!

I was 5lb 5 and only kept in 2 days, I think I came at 37 weeks. Your little girl sounds a great weight xx


----------



## filipenko32

I doubt they will keep her in for long hun, not at that weight xxxx


----------



## sara1

Hopeful- It's wonderful that your milk has come in and you'll be able to feed Ava and Dylan soon. I can't imagine how hard it must be being home without them... they've been your constant companions these last 9 months. But they will be with you soon an you'll have had a chance to heal. And I want to eco what others have said... cry away girl! Your hormones are raging right now and even if they weren't you'd have every reason to be emotional... Good cries can be cathartic!

Jen- Beautiful photo of you and Aaron!!

Fili- Sorry to hear you've not been feeling well... posting pictures of chocolates is cruel!


----------



## Mrskg

fitzy im so glad you got good news today xxx

heart 5lbs is a great weight mine were all 6lb full term xxx

davies my waters have never broke with my first i had to get them broken 12 hrs into labour with my other 2 they broke as they came out (i had very quick labours with them) M's second stage was 1min 27secs an C's was 3min 20secs x

jenny he's gorgeous was the the day he was born he looks big for 4lb5 xx


----------



## jenny25

Yeah that was the day he was born he ended up in special care for a short time cause he couldn't hold his temp suck and swallow and hold his sugar levels but he was in a hot cot for 5 days we got out when he was 6 days old 

Here he is at 8 days old with his uncle 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/67af2873.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

OMG one day away from here and so many posts to catch up with!!!

Heart hun try to rest as it seems is going to be a while for you. Just relax as much as you can; in a matter of hours you'll be holding your baby girl. I agree with the other ladies re the weight. I think 5lb is a normal weight.

fili where do yo get the clexane from if your numbers were normal?

cazi happy birthday hun!

Jenny the baby is so cute! so gorgeous!!

sara, mrskg, mrs m, kat, hopeful, just, jenny, never, bump,....hope you are all well.

Afm, I got my 3+ yesterday and I'm trying to keep busy and positive until tomorrow when I'll contact the hospital to find out when I need to go for the next set of tests. They better tell me to come later in the day or Tuesday the latest as I'm not prepared to wait too long for this.
My dh is going tomorrow on a business trip so I'll be all alone with my children until the 17th of July :cry: He has no choice but to go and he's tried to move the dates but there's no way he can.


----------



## puppycat

I was born exactly on my due date and was a teeny 6lb 1.5oz but Laura was 17 days early and a whopping 7lbs 8oz!! Wouldn't really mind going early with that in mind but haven't packed a bag yet!! Lol


----------



## jenny25

I'm going to start washing baby clothes this week lol just incase xxx


----------



## Mrskg

aw jenny hes just adorable x

madrid sorry your hubby going away esp just now :hugs:

heres my youngest she was 6lb2 i think these pics show how small her head was x
 



Attached Files:







casey0 (2).jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4









casey0 (8).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jenny25

Awwww sooooo cute xxx

I can't wait too see Kieran xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jeez, Im not on here for 24 hours and I cant believe whats happening.

Heart, I cant believe that your waters have broken, dont you worry too much Im sure your little girl will be just fine if born early. 
My manager had her little girl in December at 33 weeks and she was fine, just in hospital for a couple of weeks until her swallowing developed better.
She will be fine, Im sure of it and looked after well.
Im glad your mum is flying in to be with you.
Im thinking positive thoughts and wishes for you. Hope your doing ok x


----------



## duckytwins

You don't wanna know about when I was born :rofl: my poor mom. I was due in October. My birthdate is November 18! :shock:


----------



## Madrid98

What a lovely pretty face she has mrskg!!


----------



## Mrskg

aw thanks madrid x lol as i read that she was saying to hubby come an play before i go to bed daddy x he said wait a min an she said "look at my face" an had a wee cute please pout on :haha: theses a pic on page 158 of my journal from thursday when she graduated from nursery soooo cute xxx


----------



## KatM

Heart,
OMG!!!!! I know you are scared. I am sending you tons of light, love and a huge hug. Please keep us updated. I didn't even know that the water could break, but labor wouldn't be in full swing. There is a lot to learn. Your baby girl is on her way!!!

Hopeful,
Congrats on getting those boobies producing all that milk!
It's wonderful that DH is being so helpful.

Fili,
Wow, mamma your boobies are huge! Mine went from a C to a D and that is enough of a change. Hopefully your bloat will go down once the steroids aren't needed.

Tracie,
Happy anniversary Hon.

Bumpy,
Sending light to your dad.

Sara,
When are you going on Holiday Hon? How is the atmosphere in Greece right now?

Tuckie,
Soon we will be Cali girls again. I am beyond excited. We are selling stuff on CL today.


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- can't wait to hear the birth story and see pics! At 5 lbs she is great, very little nicu time I would think and she may just be ready to go home with you, you never know. And she is probably bigger as the scans aren't all accurate. I'm so excited and was crying so many happy tears when I heard the news!

Fitzy - so glad everything is ok and measuring perfect! I'm sure it's just that cyst that caused everything. That worry is just so hard though, hopefully u r feeling better now.

Fili- ur boobs r gonna be huge! ESP if you breastfeed. I went from a c to d when preg to either f or g now! Based on my measurement and calculators online last night. 
I still need nursing bras. I wear a very loose bra that is kinda half sports bra-like with 4inch extender and there is no room in it. 

Jen and mrskg- adorable babies!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks hopeful x 

how are your adorable babies getting on x any new pics for us :cloud9:


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Hopeful...you're as good to be posting and thinking of others with your twinnies to focus on! I'm feeling a million times better than this morning..still in pain but solpadeine is working and have managed some sleep which has helped. No more staining or bleeding so fingers crossed.


----------



## filipenko32

I am quite worried about how big my boobs are going to be!! I hope they calm down! :holly: :haha: I'm not sure about breast feeding as I want to try again for another soon after so I want my period back! 
Finished my photo album of the scan pics, I'll post later


----------



## tuckie27

HEART!!!! O-M-G!!! I can't believe it! First Hope and now you too! You are going to have that sweet little girl in no time. The weight sounds great and I know how much you love your hospital. Trust that they will take great care of you both and everything will be fine. You're in my thoughts. Keep us posted whenever you can.


----------



## daviess3

Fili post pic!!!! X

Hopeful Jen mrsk all gorgeous babies xxx

Heart I hope ur ok an not in to much pain! I just told my mum ur in labour she hopes all is ok an not painful an she told me to pack my bag! Lol xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Fitzy- I have more pics but usually post them from my laptop as don't have photobucket yet! Babies r good, got both to latch this morning, ava did really good sucking and Dylan was too tired. I try to get them to breastfeed (at least latch and some sucks) while they get fed from the tiny tube

Duckytwins- your mom was preg for 42 plus weeks? Wow...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fitzy, Im glad that the spotitng and bleeding has calmed down. I really think with the pain that you've been in that it has been the cyst rupturing. I know how worrying it must be though, hope it eases up.

Fili, my boobs just keep growing too, Im popping out of my bras and will need to get measured soon for new bras.


----------



## filipenko32

Just: Oh good, glad i'm not the only one who needs to be wearing over the shoulder boulder holders!! 

Davies OK! Hang on I will do that now.


----------



## petitpas

Heart,
Since NSN kindly updated me about your waters breaking it has taken me all day to catch up with exactly where you are at. So sorry for not posting and supporting earlier!
I am sure you are a little concerned about your gestational age but please don't fret. Your little girl should be fine if she came out today! Were you given the nasty steroid shot? If not, insist. It is standard practice.
I take it that they will try and hold off delivering you for a few days and just monitor your bloods and temperature for infection? Or are they comfortable enough with your little girl's weight to let nature take its course and let your contractions progress? Everyone I know who has delivered at your gestation has had a very good outcome. In general it is sugar and temperature regulation as well as establishing feeding. I suppose you know that already but it must still be frightening :hugs:
I am thinking of you and eagerly awaiting your updates. I can't wait to hear how your first meeting with your baby goes - it is going to be without doubt the best moment of your life :cloud9:
Make sure Tim takes pictures right away as the moment is going to be so incredibly precious and you will want to look back on it. If you are not sure about your phones' cameras and you have the time make him buy a new one! Ok, sorry for giving too much advice. I am just so excited I can't contain myself :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Much love to you!

Fili,
I reckon I'm a 32G now. I am going to wait another two weeks before I go for another bra measuring. My current bras are 34s and are becoming looser but I would like my milk supply to be more regular and the round-the-chest shrinkage to be complete before I buy another.

fitzy, I'm so glad you had a scan so quickly and with such a lovely result. Your baby's growth is perfectly on target for gestational age :thumbup:

For anyone packing their bags: Take snacks! I'm not talking about the birth. Afterwards, when you are up in the middle of the night staring at your new baby there is nothing more sustaining than a good 'ol kitkat! (Ok, not in the US - they taste weird, you'll have to substitute with something equivalent)...
Oh, and dry shampoo. You'll need that so you look fresh every day in all of your photos :)

Hopeful, I love to read about Dylan and Ava's progress. It's so amazing that they are already learning to suck :cloud9: they learn things every day!


----------



## sara1

Fili- You must post a pic of your knockers! Mine have only gone up a size so far (b to c), but I can't get over how mush my nipples have grown... it's like they're all there is!

Kat- We're heading down to southern Greece (the Peleponese). We'll spent 7 days on a beach on the south eastern aegean coast, 11 days on the south western aegean coast and then 3 day on the ionian coast (we're splurging on a super-snazzy resort for the last leg). Normally we would be sailing, but my doctor wouldn't hear of it, so we're renting small cottages/condos on the beach and keeping it pretty low key. Tbh the mood in Greece right now isn't great... it feels like things are going to get a lot worse before they get better. Dh and I are incredibly lucky, but things are starting to get tough for people we know:( 
How are your move preparations/dh's job hunting coming?

Tuckie- Sounds like Dh is being wonderful with the house/move... it can be so stressful, I'm glad you're getting lots of help from him!

Heart- Thinking of you and eagerly awaiting news. Many :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

pip great to hear from you!
great tip about the dry shampoo!
julian is not 1 month old already? he cant be!!!! lol
hope you are well and enjoying mummyhood!

fili i wanna see pics too!

i wish my boobies had grown that much girlies, i started off as a measily b cup and now im a c. hoping they grow a little more though! haha


----------



## bumpyplease

sara we posted at the same time! we have matching mini boobies hahahahaha!


----------



## daviess3

Hi pip fab idea dry shampoo I need to add that! X
Fili my boobs increased majorly but gave calmed down now I do have bigger nipples over last few weeks lol!! Xx
Where's pic??? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Here is my photo album with the 6.4 weeks, 8 weeks and 10 weeks pictures. When the baby is born I am going to put his pictures in to match the weeks, on the opposite side. So when he is 8 weeks outside the womb his pics will be next to his 8 week ones inside the womb!
 



Attached Files:







album front.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4









album page 6 and 4.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7









inside album 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5









inside album 10 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2









inside album flick.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

Here is the painting I did when I was about 4 weeks pregnant, and I am going to add a baby elephant soon like I said I would if this pregnancy was successful. It's for a nursery when we move!
 



Attached Files:







elephant painting.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sara1

Fili- That painting is beautiful. You're talented!


----------



## filipenko32

Just read back and you want boob pics!!! :rofl: :rofl: I can't be bothered to put my bra on etc I'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## heart tree

Holy shit this hurts!!! They gave me a med to soften and dilate my cervix. Ironic, isn't it? Mother fucker it hurts! Contractions were 1-2 minutes apart and strong. Now they are spreading out a little more. In a few hours they are going to give me pitocin. They said that I probably won't have her until tomorrow. Just started gas and air. I think it's helping. Can't believe I'm updating DURING labor!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Heart we are all here for you! It's going to hurt but it won't be forever, you'll forget the pain when she's here. Concentrate on your breathing. Don't think about the pain if you can, think about your breathing. Ask for pain relief if it gets too much!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sara1

I can't believe you're updating during labour either... YOU ARE A ROCK STAR!


----------



## filipenko32

Hang in there hun, it's all going to be fine, just keep visualising your baby in your arms. I'm going to update during labour, i'll need the support I think!! Just said that to hubs and he said he expected as much! :rofl: Geeze anyone would think i was always on here or something! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## puppycat

Hell yeh it hurts! lol. BUT you're updating BnB through the pain! Epic you are!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, heart. I hope the gas & air helps! The pain does stink! But baby is totally worth it! You can do it, girl. You rock!!


----------



## filipenko32

Im jealous you got gas and air, that's the only think I used to look forward to having before an erpc. I am going to milk the gas and air when it's my turn haha! It made me high! Xxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Heart omg I love u! Updating an in labour!! Oh my lovely go for whatever u need to get through the pain you will always have same end result a lovely baby girl!! Whether u have section epidural has any of it!! I'm gonna see what happens on day but I reckon epidural as I have a very low pain threshold an I believe in not being a martyr! You don't have open heart surgery without anestetic!! Do whatever you have to my lovely I hope it's quicker now my lovely you must be so tired xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Heart you are A.M.A.Z.I.N.G 

Love love love that you are updating during labour what a trooper you are!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Yes, the girls said it, completely fucking amazing!!! I know those contractions hurt so bad! 
Get epi if u need it and breathe!


----------



## daviess3

Fili love pics an painting b lovely to show bubba boy xx


----------



## KatM

Heart,
You are doing great babe!!! We are all here sending you tons of love and support!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili - yeah, I love the painting too, you are an awesome artist! Love the baby book too- omg- just reminded me that I have no baby book yet..will get one soon. Dh filled his iPhone camera memory up (going to get them saved somewhere) and I have over 200 pics and videos on mine too!

Bumpy- meant to say that I hope your dad gets to come home on his bday! (maybe he did already?)


----------



## duckytwins

hopeful23456 said:


> Duckytwins- your mom was preg for 42 plus weeks? Wow...

 
Yep. I was 3 1/2 weeks late! :blush: They don't let you go that long anymore! Probably becuase of me! :rofl: 

Amanda, hang in there, you'll be holding your precious baby girl soon! How exciting!


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- You rock mama! We are all cheering you on!!! Hang in there!

Fili- Love the painting and the baby book too :)


Kat- Counting down the days til we're back in CA! This triple digit heat is killing us!!! I can't stand this desert weather, it's absoultely horrible! The foothills are much cooler than the valley (like Sac area), but at least the valley has the delta breeze...we got nothing here but heat and more heat! :dohh:


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I feel your pain. I went on a 3 mile walk with a gf yesterday and was miserable. It was over 100 degrees out at the high yesterday, so in the 90's when I was walking. Counting down the days with you girlie.

Fili,
Thanks for sharing all your lovely photos and artwork.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I feel really stupid for admitting this, but my elation about having a girl has turned into utter fear that I may lose her. :cry: I know everything is looking great so far. My cervix is crazy long, my fluid looks good, baby and sac are perfect size, but I'm still afraid that something will go wrong. :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart it's 3am in the morning here and the first thing I thought about when I woke up with preggo insomnia was you. I hope you're ok and managing to get some pain free rest. Thinking about you xxxxx


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, HEART! I can't believe I missed all this. Sending prayers your way sweet friend. Hoping the gas and air takes the edge off. I can't believe you are updating during labor either!!
So excited to hear news of your precious baby girls arrival :)

Davies - This is freaking me out a bit too - What's the betting you and I go 14 days over!!! 

Just sitting down after a full day. Maternity photo shoot and baby shower. It has been a lot of fun and we are so lucky, we have a nursery full of bags of stuff for our baby boy and a HUGE bag of books. I thought we were getting close to being organized in there but I will have my work cut out tomorrow! At least its super fun work t do :)

Heart I am thinking of you girl xx


----------



## croydongirl

Mom - Sorry those fears have snuck up on you. I think after all you have been through it is totally understandable but don't let fear steal the joy from this time for you. 

Fili - I love your painting and the idea to add the baby elephant is precious :) 
Water was back on late last night and my friends had done EVERYTHING for the shower before they came. They did such a beautiful job. It had Classic Pooh Bear theme and they had made it so personal and so special. We are feeling very loved!


----------



## Embo78

The one day/night I sleep and look what I miss!!

Heart I can't believe you're in labour. Have you had the steroid shot or was it too late?
I can't wait to see photo's of your beautiful little girl and im sure she's going to be just fine. 
My brother was born at a similar gestation and he's a great big strong strapping fella now who is never ill!

Big hugs girl :hug:


----------



## filipenko32

Glad everything went well and perfect in the end croy! Phew!! :cloud9: 
Mom2 it's rpl normal to feel that way but even after mc's you're just treated like a 'normally' pregnant lady because we are not considered higher risk or anything like that unless we have a diagnosed condition. With perfect scans etc etc the chances or anything going wrong are extremely remote. Don't worry Hun :hugs: think positive, visualise your girl and banish all bad thoughts from your mind, that's what I do.
Just out of interest how long was your cervix? I don't remember reading the number. Mine measured at 4.1 the other day, the doc just said it was fine.


----------



## KatM

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I feel really stupid for admitting this, but my elation about having a girl has turned into utter fear that I may lose her. :cry: I know everything is looking great so far. My cervix is crazy long, my fluid looks good, baby and sac are perfect size, but I'm still afraid that something will go wrong. :cry:

Sending you a huge :hugs:.

I think it is normal for all of us to be worried the entire time until a healthy baby is placed in our arms. The chances are extremely high that you are bringing home a baby girl, so get ready for her and enjoy.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2 - totally understandable to worry but it's ok, you have great scans and everything and it is going to work out for you this time, it was meant to be :hugs:

Croy- shower sounds like it went great and would love to see pics! Pooh bear is so cute! When do u get the maternity pics? 

Stalking for heart! like pip said, ur mom should be there by now.


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - My friend who took the maternity pics took all the shower pics too so I might not get them for a little while. She will send a CD. It was so cute, and one of my British friends who lives here now made a bunch of British treats. I will post pics hen I get them. How are you doing today? Did you see the babies, are they growing nice and strong? I am sure they are doing great!

I am also stalking for Heart! I just ordered a bunch of nursing tanks and bras so I have those for the hospital bag :) I am putting it together tomorrow!! And writing a birth plan. Seems like there is something in the water so I want to be prepared!!! I am feeling so big and so uncomfortable a big part of me wouldn't mind having this kid sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Glad everything went well and perfect in the end croy! Phew!! :cloud9:
> Mom2 it's rpl normal to feel that way but even after mc's you're just treated like a 'normally' pregnant lady because we are not considered higher risk or anything like that unless we have a diagnosed condition. With perfect scans etc etc the chances or anything going wrong are extremely remote. Don't worry Hun :hugs: think positive, visualise your girl and banish all bad thoughts from your mind, that's what I do.
> Just out of interest how long was your cervix? I don't remember reading the number. Mine measured at 4.1 the other day, the doc just said it was fine.

6cm!! That's crazy long! If the u/s tech hadn't been doing this forever I'd say she had to be wrong. I know with such a strong cervix that its unlikely for me to have preterm labor, but I just don't think I could handle it if I lost my baby girl. Maybe that's why I'm so afraid. I think I'd fall apart and never come back together again.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> Hopeful - My friend who took the maternity pics took all the shower pics too so I might not get them for a little while. She will send a CD. It was so cute, and one of my British friends who lives here now made a bunch of British treats. I will post pics hen I get them. How are you doing today? Did you see the babies, are they growing nice and strong? I am sure they are doing great!
> 
> I am also stalking for Heart! I just ordered a bunch of nursing tanks and bras so I have those for the hospital bag :) I am putting it together tomorrow!! And writing a birth plan. Seems like there is something in the water so I want to be prepared!!! I am feeling so big and so uncomfortable a big part of me wouldn't mind having this kid sooner rather than later.

I know! 34 weeks seems to be the magic number too! Hopefully you'll wait a couple more weeks though.


----------



## croydongirl

true, a couple more weeks and I'll welcome him gladly :)


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies! Like fili I been awake early I popped in at 2am but no news now 6am!! I'm guessing labours in full swing!! Xx
Croy getting nervous can we see ur pics!! I no I will b late lol!! Everyone's later in my family! Pete was 38 weeks but he's a twin so that's good to get there!! I got midwife today so I'm going to tAlk bout birth plan to! X

Mom pls stop stressing your past worrying stage an reason it won't happen is coz after everything you have been through you deserve your girl!! I look at mine like the other angels have sent this one for me xxx

Fili my cervix was 4.4 so u sound bout same as me which is super long they said!! X


----------



## croydongirl

10.30pm at night for me, I just had to check in one more time for a Heart update before I went to sleep. Praying that little tree is going to be healthy and out soon after a smooth delivery. 

Good night all - see you in the morning :)


----------



## jenny25

Omg still no news I didn't fall asleep till after one woke at 5 now I'm up cause I gotta be at the hospital just after 8 eeek 

Girls I promise when I go into labour i will text someone lol or get Paul too update lol xx


----------



## sara1

Stalking for news from Heart!!

Mom2- sorry you're feeling scared. It's natural to be afraid of losing something you want so much. You just have to remember that everything is looking good and your pregnancy is progressing right on track.

Croy- Glad you had a great day. Would love to see some pics!

Bumpy- How's your dad doing? I hope he managed to get home for his birthday yesterday. Are you holding up ok?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my good god!!!! I have had virtually no Internet access here and have not been able to get on at all. I manage to sneak on and see Heart is in LABOUR?? Argh!!!! This is gonna kill me if I can't get on again!! Fili if I inbox you my mobile number pleeeeease will you keep me updated by text??
Amanda I can't read back so I have no idea how long this has been going on or how you got here but it sounds like you are doing amazingly. Gas and air is great and take whatever else you need. Big hugs for you. Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Jen why u going to hospital chick? X

Im starting to feel sleepy been up 1hr 30 mins lol!! Had cup of t 2 digestives!! Now may have a nap haha!! May aswell, got midwife at 230 an eyelash appointment at 330!! So little morning nap I feel!! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!

Stalking for heart updates, thinking of u lots darling she may even be here hoping the labour was as pain free as possible.

Fili love the album and the painting is adorable!

Croy your shower sounds so much fun!!

Mom2 I'm sorry you are having worries, that's PAL normal I guess but I do understand. Your little girl is gonna be fine tho I just know it!

Hopeful hope ur little twinnies are doing well!

Hi everyone else!

Thanks for all your kind thoughts re my dad yesterday he managed to come out at lunchtime so was nice that he got to spend some of his birthday at home!

My little boy is such a wriggler, constantly moving now I love it!


----------



## jenny25

Sarah I have my growth scan today and too check the blood flow is ok with the placenta as mine doesn't work well in the past cause of clots my scan is at 8.25 I'm just sitting on the bus just now then I have the consultant after the scan xxx


----------



## heart tree

I had my baby!

Delilah Vida Honan was born at 6:35pm on Sunday June 24. She weighs 5 lbs 2 oz. and is 19 inches long. She was crying a lot when she came out and turned pink immediately. She is a little chubbier than I thought she would be. Her Apgar score was 6 and then 8!

Labor was intense. They started me on a pill to thin my cervix. About an hour after I took it I started to contract every 1-2 minutes. Eventually they slowed to 2-4 minutes. But they were extremely painful. I used gas and air which did very little. I also decided to add Fentanyl, a fast acting narcotic that lasts about 15 minutes. That also did very little except help the time in between contractions feel less painful. I labored in a jacuzzi tub for a while. Time completely escaped me. When I got out of the tub they decided to put me on pitocin. That's when the real fun began. Not only were they coming faster together, they were much more painful. Finally I threw in the towel and asked for an epidural. I waited and waited and waited. I found out the anesthesiologist was pulled into an emergency C section. At this point it was an hour from when I requested it and I waited a while to request it. The contractions were so strong I could feel her pushing out of me. This went on for a while. It was excruciating. Finally a doctor did a cervical exam and I was 10 cm. I could have told them that. My baby was coming out. They quickly wheeled me into the operating room and told me I could start pushing. I pushed for about 20 minutes or so with no meds. She came out fairly quickly. They all told me I was a really good pusher and they said they don't tell everyone that. There was a team of specialists waiting to take her. They did a lot of tests while I birthed the placenta and got stitched for a minor tear. Ouch and ouch. She wasn't breathing as well as they would like so put a mask on her that hopped give pressure to the lungs. It's not a breathing machine though. I got to give her a quick kiss before they brought her to the NICU. Tim went down to be with her. I had to heal for 2 hours before I could see her. My mom showed up about an hour after birth, but we both got to go to the NICU for the first time together. She's little but doing great. She has my big cheeks.

Her middle name is to honor my step-father from Spain. The last time I saw him before he died from dementia, he told me "we will find your baby." he was not making sense about anything he said and I didn't know what he meant. This was before my losses. The first day we saw her heartbeat was on his birthday. He did find my baby. Vida means life in Spanish.

The icing on the cake (for me anyway) is that she was born on Gay Pride Day in San Francisco. The symbol for Gay Pride is a rainbow flag.

Thank you all for your supportive words and encouraging stories. You really helped get me through one of the scariest times of my life.

I'm not sure how long Delilah will be at the hospital. I hope not long. I couldn't believe that little baby I was holding was all mine. :cloud9:

Pics later, I promise. Tim took some but he went home for the night. My mom is staying in the hospital room with me. I haven't slept in over 24 hours. Exhausted doesn't begin to describe how I feel.

Love you all....I'm a mummy!!!


----------



## Embo78

Got to say congrats here too :) :) :)

Can't wait to see pics :) :)


----------



## puppycat

Eeeeek! Well done you!

Amazing news to wake to :cloud9:


----------



## pink80

Congrats Heart, so pleased for you all xxx. Hope you get to take we precious little girl home quickly xxx


----------



## fitzy79

CONGRATULATIONS Heart!!! So happy for you and welcome to the world little Delilah. The story behind her middle name is just lovely x


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats heart x so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Heart, welcome to the world Delilah

Xx


----------



## petitpas

If I didn't have a baby attached to my breast I'd be jumping up and down with joy. Hello Delilah and welcome to the world! :cloud9: You are going to have an amazing life with your wonderful parents who have been waiting for you for so long.

Heart, you did so incredibly well! Pool action and no epi - so fabulous - you were made for this :) I am so over the moon for you. Sending much love to you and your little Delilah Vida (love the name and the meaning behind it!) :kiss:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I read your post and burst into tears and I'm not even out of bed yet!!! Beautiful name and beautiful story behind her name too!! So glad you're both ok. I am so over the moon for you, I can't tell you! Delilah sounds like a beautiful bouncing healthy little girl, you'll be home with her before you know it. I'm sorry you had so much pain and WOWSERS for having no epi!! You are my hero!!! Lots of love to you and your family xxxxxxx

Mrs migg text me because she has no Internet access while she is camping. She was really worried about you and desperate to know whether you'd had your baby. I've told her your update and she is so over the moon and crying for you. And of course she says massive CONGRATULATIONS and sends you lots of love xxxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Ohhhh Heart!!! I'm elated for you!!!! :cloud9: Can't wait to see pics of little Delilah! Thanks so much for your story. It sounds like it's a crazy, scary, and, amazing experience all rolled into one! Yay!!! You're going to be a great mommy! :D


----------



## bumpyplease

heart that is fantastic news!!!! so so so pleased for you!
lovely name and lovely parents!

you did great! so proud of you!
x


----------



## filipenko32

Yes you're going to be an amazing mummy!!! It's dressing up time for delilah very soon I think!!! Xxxxx

Jen good luck with the scan!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Wahoo :D brilliant news :D well done xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- I can't stop crying and smiling, soooo happy for you and tim!!!! Welcome to the world Delilah Vida! Love the name and meaning behind it. Love that it was on gay pride day. There must have been rainbows everywhere! Can't believe you didn't have epi, just couldn't imagine that pain. Was meant to be though, you didn't want one from the beginning and that anesthesiologist was not available for a reason. 
Can't wait to see pics. So happy your mom got to go with you to see her for the first time. 
She's a good size! You are a good pusher, 20 mins? 
Welcome to being a mommy Amanda! :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Oh Amanda im sitting here crying witrh joy for you, but the story of your step father actually made me almost hysterical!! Hormonal me today!! I love her name so cute, im pleased your mum got there to see her with you.

YOUR A MUMMY!!!! So deserve it like everyone on here i just love that moment when you no you got there, please upload a pic, cant belive you just had gas and air you really are a trooper! An 20 mins to push well done you!!!!!!! Keep us up to date now we have yours an Jodis mummy updates!! Well done my lovely and love to your mum an Tim xx

Jodi how are the lil bubbas?? Hows ur scar doing now? xxx

Jen good luck hun hope alls ok, i got signed off at my cons appoointment after growth scan was quite nice but wierd!! I couldnt see much on the growth scan coz baby was so big! thats when i was 29 weeks an they said baby was 3lb 13oz!! xx


----------



## sara1

:cloud9: Congratulations Heart, and welcome to the world Delilah Vida :cloud9:
I can't believe you did it all with no epi! You are such a star. Beautiful name for a beautiful new baby girl! Can't wait to see the pics! Keep us posted Mommy Heart!

Speaking of mommies on the thread.... How are you doing Hopeful? How's recovery coming? How are Dylan and Ava today?


----------



## debzie

Well done Amanda and big congratulations. Thanks for sharing your birth with us. That's a good wright too. Emily wad 6lb born and went to 5lb 3 oz after.


----------



## filipenko32

I've just slept for another 2 hours and I had a full night's sleep!! Is that normal? God help me when I'm working this week. "Morning children..." :sleep: sickness has gone, was bad this morning... How's everyone else?

Heart or hopeful you're going to need a marl thread ASAP! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## jenny25

Ooo that is a good weight Sarah xxx

Scan went well he is 3lb everything looked normal and cervix is 3.8cm long as no signs of funnelling yay only thig that was brought too there attention that the uterine Doppler scan where the check the blood flow from the arterys at each side of the cervix measure high so it has too be redone again he is no longer head down he had his hand up on his nose and we got too see his little feet wiggle wiggle so I am happy they said chances of going into labour before 32 weeks is low xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Jen!


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Jen, That's wonderful news. Did you happen to get any pics?


----------



## Mrskg

great news jen xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I will just upload one now xx


----------



## jenny25

Here he is 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/ce60a677.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

gorgeous xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I love his little nose!! :cloud9:


----------



## duckytwins

Amazing news Amanda! Congratulations! 

And Jen, what a gorgeous baby! How adorable!


----------



## puppycat

He looks like a cutie Jenny :)


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks guys , I'm going to book my 4d scan there is a new place that's opened at lakeside shopping centre that do it for 49.00 how cool is that xx


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh Jen will you tell me that address? I am so going there if you find it's any good!


----------



## bumpyplease

fab news jen, hes sooo cute!


----------



## jenny25

Thank you guys xxx

Fili it's in lakeside retail park I don't know the exact addy but will find out for you it's called the scan clinic xx


----------



## daviess3

Really Jen that's so cheap!!really don't no if I want one or not! Saw midwife measure 34cm so all good but sugar was in my urine! Where I just went for lunch an I had a coke!!! Stupid me!! She said its ok but if it's same next time I would b going for tests!!! Don't want that do water next time! I see her at 37 weeks scary!! She said head down but not engaged! All good really x


----------



## daviess3

An wow fab scan pic mine was rubbish at 29 weeks very jealous xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow Heart, Im delighted for you, cant believe you've had your baby girl. Im emotional and have tears too. That is amazing and she sounds a good weight.
Well done you for coping without an epi. you've done brilliant. Oh i cant wait to see pictures.
I hope your recovering well and getting your strength back x

I wonder who will be next, you ladies keep surprising us with these early deliveries...


----------



## daviess3

Not me!! Head not engaged, head is down but not engaged! Feel very tired now maybe an afternoon nap! X


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Crying tears of joy for you!!! You are a Mommy at last!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Amanda- I'm so happy for you! :wohoo: Welcome to the world Delilah Vida! :kiss: She sounds like she's strong and healthy, hopefully you'll get to take her home very soon! Her APGAR scores were awesome!! My hubby was born at a little over 5lbs at full term, her weight is wonderful!
I went through a similar situation with my oldest two boys, not getting to have my epidural because the anesthesiologist was busy during the very short window. I decided I really wanted one with #5, so I started begging for my epidural the moment I got to the hospital. They had that needle in my back before the paperwork was done! I learned my lesson, ladies, if you want an epidural ask right away! :haha: But you did great, you brought that little lady into the world and she's going to be just fine!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

All right ladies, no more births for a couple more weeks. Got it?! :growlmad: Heart had to have Delilah early because we need her to start the MARL thread. :haha: The rest of you can wait. :rofl:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

daviess3 said:


> Not me!! Head not engaged, head is down but not engaged! Feel very tired now maybe an afternoon nap! X

Davies you must be feeling left behind now haha. You, Heart and Hopeful are the 3 that I associate together as I rememeber you all well from the recurrent miscarriage section then you's all moved over here at the same time. Sounds like you may have a while yet then if the head isnt engaged yet!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Davies! Who is next? Is it croy or you?


----------



## LeeC

Just popping in to say Congratulations Heart. I know this has been an extremely emotional journey for you and I'm delighted that it has been so worthwhile.
I hope motherhood is all you ever dreamed of and more. Love to you and your family and welcome to the world Delilah :)
Lee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sara1

It's great to see you Lee. How are you doing?


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: Lee how are you Hun? Xxx


----------



## debzie

Jen that is a really good scan pic. Soo cute. 

Hi lee good to see you hun...x


----------



## sara1

Jen- awesome pic. He has the most adorable nose!


----------



## croydongirl

HEART- Congratulations - I am thrilled for you and Tim. What a beautiful name
too, have you had that decided for a while? I am so happy to hear she is doing well. Clearly she was eager to meet her Mama :) Rest up and enjoy those baby cuddles.

Fili - Davies and I are due the same day. All these early arrivals are making me really nervous and SO EXCITED!! Plus, a bit jealous I confess!! I just want to be holding my little guy :)


----------



## lexi374

Heart im so pleased for you, you did so well, cant wait to see pics of your little lady! :cloud9: x

Jen thats great news! :thumbup:

First day back after 2 weeks off for me, im so tired!! :sleep:


----------



## jenny25

Awww there is so much love in here xxx

Who has Facebook? Was thinking we should create a group on Facebook that we can all join what do you guys think ? Xxx


----------



## debzie

Accidently unsubscribed on my phone. Just thought i wpuld use this random post to ask how long you ladies had cramps....I'm still having them on and off now.


----------



## jenny25

Deb I've had them all through my pregnancy xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Debzie, I had cramps basically every day I would say up until the latter weeks. Its normal and just growing and stretching. Everyone seems to be different though but I would def. say that I was very crampy throughout. Now I dont get them half as much but when I do I reckon its taking a growth spurt.


----------



## filipenko32

I avoid Facebook, I am on it but I don't like it! It's info overload!!


----------



## filipenko32

When i DIDNT have cramps my baby wasn't growing! (all my mc's). Now they are on and off, now and again totally normal and I think a good sign! xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies forvthe reasurrance. I was just worried that the cramps were maybe from the bleed. On a plus side though I feel ill. I have not been sick but feel sick. Only thing that stops it is eating....so I'm gaining weight at an alarming rate. 2kg in the last few weeks. Doesnot help.that I'm not allowed to exercise.


----------



## Embo78

Yes cramping is completely normal. When you think about everything that's going on in there it makes total sense that we'd experience cramping :thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

I'm still struggling girls, hence my abscence from here. Wishing you all the very best though xxx.


----------



## sara1

Debzie- don't worry hun, the cramping is normal... mine has lessened but I still have cramps some days. I also gained weight in the 1st tri... was ravenous. Since about 14 weeks my appetite has abated significantly though and I've not put on an ounce. don't worry. It's all normal :)


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: lee :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Lee xxxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jen- I think a FB page would be a great idea!


----------



## daviess3

Lee hugs to you my lovely xxxxx
Croy im the opposite im not jealous it scares me to think heart was due day after us an she has her delilah!! Ahhhhh scary childbirth scares me!!! It still hasnt sunk in that its hapeening! xx
Just im just scared!!! But i thought having a smaller bubba would help so i did feel bit jealous but now i no the pains no different i will wait couple more weeks!! X
Embo how r u chick?? xx

Debzie like the girls said i had cramping to on an off not everyday an not all day i would get it like in the evening an really bad or in the morning an convince myself it was all over!! An here i am!! Try not to stress xx
Lexi i said to my midwife today im so tired dont no how people work in the third tri!! X
Mrsk mom2 sara tuckie puppy how r we? x


----------



## sara1

Ladies the heat is killing me! It has been 95 degrees with 50% humidity every freaking day for the last 3 weeks. I usually try to get all my errands done early so i'm out of the midday heat but today I nearly fainted walking up the hill to my apartment at 11am. I got a shady lane in the pool for my swim, but was still so exhausted I only managed 1km before I called it quits. I've never really had an issue with the heat before this (it's normally the cold I can't handle)... I can't imagine what August is going to be like.
Sorry- I'm done bitching now

On a more positive note I booked my trip to NY from the 14th to the 31st of August... My 3 oldest girlfriends and my sister are all flying in with their babies and throwing me a shower. It feels a little early, I'll only be 25 weeks but I'm seriously excited nonetheless. I'm going to use that as the springboard for my shopping/preparations... I still haven't been able to buy anything yet but hopefully I'll feel more ready after V day.

How is everyone today?


----------



## duckytwins

I'm starting to get really nervous for Wednesday... I wish DH could be there! :cry:


----------



## jenny25

It just for me thinking That's all so when we all have our babies and stuff we can share a lot more and keep in touch xxxx


----------



## jenny25

Ducky everything will be fine xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I would love your scenery and to be by the sea but the heat would be horrible! I was just listening to the news here and it's saying it's going to get cooler and rain again by the end of the week and I almost jumped for joy! :rain: I hope you got air con and lots of cold drinks :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Oh Ducky- The NT scan is so damned scary... doubly so for you with your history. I wish I could give you some great coping strategies but I"d be a hypocrite to even try. Just remember, you've had your cruel luck in this regard, now it's your turn for good news! I know it's hard that your Dh can't be there with you, but that doesn't mean you have to go alone. Do have a close girlfriend who could come along and hold your hand? Many :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you Sara. I actually have two friends coming with me, so I won't be alone, but I wish DH could be there. I know he's going to be on pins and needles waiting for results. I just wish he would be home...


----------



## filipenko32

Sara really exciting about your ny trip!!!! I don't think it's too early at all! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck ducky, remember the chances of it happening twice, well you're more likely to be struck by lightning, just keep thinking that, you'll be absolutely fine!!


----------



## sara1

duckytwins said:


> Thank you Sara. I actually have two friends coming with me, so I won't be alone, but I wish DH could be there. I know he's going to be on pins and needles waiting for results. I just wish he would be home...

I really do know how you feel. My dh was on a 3 week business trip at the start of this pregnancy. All my losses have been between 5 and 6 weeks and I'd never seen a heartbeat, so when I went in at 6+4 I was a wreck (of course all my symptoms had stopped) and much more so because he wasn't with me. BUT it was ok! I even called him from the scan room so he could hear the heartbeat in China. I know your situation is even more nerve-racking but it will be ok!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> Lee hugs to you my lovely xxxxx
> Croy im the opposite im not jealous it scares me to think heart was due day after us an she has her delilah!! Ahhhhh scary childbirth scares me!!! It still hasnt sunk in that its hapeening! xx
> Just im just scared!!! *But i thought having a smaller bubba would help* so i did feel bit jealous but now i no the pains no different i will wait couple more weeks!! X
> Embo how r u chick?? xx
> 
> Debzie like the girls said i had cramping to on an off not everyday an not all day i would get it like in the evening an really bad or in the morning an convince myself it was all over!! An here i am!! Try not to stress xx
> Lexi i said to my midwife today im so tired dont no how people work in the third tri!! X
> Mrsk mom2 sara tuckie puppy how r we? x

Bigger babies easier birth. Gravity helps more.  So they say


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations heart fantastic news. Love the name and the meaning xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Stalking for updates from the new mommies! 

Sara- I feel your pain! The heat here is killer too. Not humid here, but over 100 degrees most days :/ Glad you get to go to NY with your sister and gfs! How fun! :D

Croy, Davies, Puppy- Are you getting excited now that these ladies are having early babes?!? 

Jenny- Good news on scan and cute shot of your LO :) 

If anyone wants to friend me on FB, just PM me :) 

Afm, I just made cinnamon rolls. Yummm! Running errands with OH later today. Will check in for updates from Heart and Hopeful. Hope everyone is having an awesome day!


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie I had a cinnamon roll in California and it was yummy!! I didn't like the icing topping it gets served with though so I ate round it. It was hot too! :munch:


----------



## tuckie27

I put a teensy amount of icing on top because most people use WAY too much. I have the whole package of icing left over everytime I make them, but luckily OH likes them with a tiny bit like me. We've been arguing over names all day lol He hates all my suggestions :/

Ducky- Good luck today!


----------



## KatM

Fili,
They don't have cinnamon buns in the UK? I love extra icing. 

Tuckie,
Yum, you bake a lot.

Sara,
I know what you mean by the heat. That is why we are moving to SoCal.

Hi everyone else. Hope all is well. Seems like only happy news on the thread today. Always a good thing. Let's see who is next.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I'm not baking nearly as much with this heat! I do love cooking and baking though! It relaxes me :)


----------



## bumpyplease

stalking for mummy updates!
cant wait to see a picture of Delilah! hope you are doing well heart!

tuckie, DH and I constantly argue about names as well! he only likes 1 name and doesnt like any of my ideas!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

I love icing, could eat it plain! Must be a states thing :)

Jen- cute pic! That is a really clear one for how far along you are. 

Jes- I think u will be done but I understand the worry. Wonder if you and dh could FaceTime if you have iPhones? I've only done FaceTime once to see what it was like but just a thought If u have the phones :hugs:

I can't remember what I read- that heat sounds rough! 

I saw the babies today and going again tonight. They were sleepy so hoping they r growing. They just started putting on weight last night. Just little over 1/2 oz for Ava and tiny bit for Dylan but at least now she is just over 4lbs (4 lbs and 1/10 oz) 
He is around 4 lb 6 oz I think? 
They didnt want to latch and drink much so we cuddled and got to hold both on chest at 1 time! They were smiling at each other!! Dh said he got a pic of her smiling but didn't realize he was smiling until saw 1 smile as his head was hiding his face down. They loved being by each other as they havent been since they were born and we got the pics.


----------



## daviess3

I need some help with names ladies!! My hubby likes frankie buster or Riley for boy! I like Riley an went off an Eason but kinda like it again now! But buster is a no!! But girly names he's gone off darcie! I like Isla ruby Lilly but nothing is screaming out to me for a girl!! I need some help! Only girl name he wants is frankie which is a no go for me!! I want a girly name! X


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful to cute!! Let's see pics when you have time please, an icing I could eat plain to I love it! Could make some now an eat it!! X

Hope hearts ok an we get a piccy soon x 
My friends baby haddock put on 3oz so he's 2lb 6oz so that's good he's making progress x


----------



## duckytwins

Our girl's name is going to be Emilynne, unless we decide on something else between now and then. We originally had Erin Aubrey when we thought Alex was a girl, but then Emilynne came up and we like it better.


----------



## jenny25

What about Gracie Sophia isabella Leah xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- How sweet!!! So glad you got cuddle time with them and they got time with eachother too!

Davies- My niece is named Rylee and when my sis first told me she was naming her that I told her I thought it was a boy's name lol I like Lily and Isla and Frankie for a boy is cute! OH and I can't agree on girl names and it's driving me nuts!



Here's a bump pic from today 18+3 (I was still in my nightie :haha:) My belly is growing! I had a random person ask me for the first time last week when I was due :o


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- I like Riley for a boy, I'm with you though. No Frankie or Buster!
I like girly girl names (obviously Gloriana Michelle), nothing unisex for a girl. I love Lily! All flower names are pretty for a girl. 

Hopeful- That must have been so special having both babies together with you again! I bet they do miss eachother, they were so close for so long!


----------



## bumpyplease

I love Isla!!!

Ruby, Amelia, poppy, Chloe, tallulah, Evie


----------



## bumpyplease

Jenny Sophia or Sophie is lovely as well. They were on my list of girls names!


----------



## bumpyplease

Nice bump pic tuckie! Looking good girl!


Davies what did ur friend name her baby (in your post above it says haddock?!)


----------



## filipenko32

I like Constance for a girl, Sophie is nice too! For a boy I am completely stuck! I have gone off Harrison!!


----------



## duckytwins

lookin good, tuckie! I can't wait for my blump to turn into a proper bump! :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

tuckie27 said:


> Croy, Davies, Puppy- Are you getting excited now that these ladies are having early babes?!?

Honestly? No :haha: I'm terrified! :dohh:


----------



## hopeful23456

Jes - cute name and I've never heard it before! Blump... Funny

Davies- forgot you don't know the gender!!! 2 names is tough. I like your girl names. Really like sophie. Like Riley, not buster, that's a dog name over here.
I really liked Kaden but dh didn't. We really struggled with names, Dylan wasn't named until day after he was born I think? 
Other names we had were: Jackson, Tyler (dh liked) he liked Hudson for a bit but I said no. I loved Ethan but he said no from the start. Dylan was only one we agreed on. First time I mentioned it dh said it was cute and mentioned bob Dylan (he's from Minnesota too) dh plays guitar too. 
Ava was up to me to name and I've liked that name since jr high.


----------



## bumpyplease

I think Harrison is lovely fili! Also like jack but I think we have got our boys name (and middle name, I will put my foot down even though DH doesn't want a middle name) !!!!

We might change our minds over next 16 weeks though!


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks hopeful, it's pronounced Emmi-lynne - with a short i sound. We'll call her Emmy for short. When we were pg with the boys, we were told we had a boy and a girl, so our boy was Jonathan Alexander and our girl was Erin Aubrey. When Erin turned into a boy :haha:, we split the boy's name and DH picked out middle names for each, since we only had the one boy's name. They became Jonathan Patrick and Alexander James. This time around, I think we've settled on the name Christian for a boy, but I need to have my girl, so Emilynne it will be! :rofl:


----------



## tuckie27

Ducky- Love Emmalynn! It's on my list too, but don't worry my list is 20+ names lol I first heard it years ago on the show Army Wives. One of the daughters on there is named Emmalin and I thought it was a super cute name :)


----------



## tuckie27

Puppy- I'd be scared too!

Hopeful- Love their names and Ava Lauren is lovely! :) Any more photos???


----------



## hopeful23456

Jes- cant believe they told you boy and girl and were wrong!
When Ava came out, they said it's a girl. Then when Dylan came out, they said its another girl!!!! I had over 30 scans and knew it was boy and girl but I panicked a bit and someone said no, it's a boy. Then there was laughing and the girl who said " it's a girl" said "oh, I thought you said girl" to the dr. I have a short video that starts with nurse reassuring me, it's a boy.


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- I have to upload them :) but I have more. Will try to later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## duckytwins

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck ducky, remember the chances of it happening twice, well you're more likely to be struck by lightning, just keep thinking that, you'll be absolutely fine!!

Thanks fili. I am actually pretty confident that we won't have a trisomy again, but so many other thngs can go wrong. And I worry that after having so many good scans, we'll get bad news again... :cry:


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh- I like Claire too, she was almost Ava Claire


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! I can see you've been quite busy in here today!

Huge huge congratulations heart!!! Love the name and the middle name makes it very special indeed. I'm Spanish so when I first read I was quite surprised. It's beautiful!

tuckie very nice bump hun!

jenny congrats on the scan. Your baby's profile is just perfect.

hopeful is nice to hear the babies are putting on weight but bear in mind that the first 2 weeks sometimes they lose weight instead of putting on so don't be alarmed or worried if they stay the same. :winkwink:

lexi going back to work is a killer. I hope tomorrow will be a bit better for you.

debzie cramps are normal and a very good sign I think :thumbup:

Lee :hugs:

puppy you know what's coming to you!! That's why you aren't looking forward to it. I know how you feel. It's terrifying isn't it?

bumpy, kat, mrs M, mrskg, ...:hi: I can't remember any more after reading about 10 pages :haha:

Today I managed to speak to the haematologist secretary and she contacted me 2 hours after my initial phone call to tell me I have to go tomorrow for an appointment at 10:10 so that they can check if I have APS or not and to start the treatment if necessary. I'm hoping we caught it right in time and that this pregnancy still stands a good chance of continuing.

The gp has given me 2wks sick leave so that I can get a bit of rest. I'm so relieved because i can't cope with everything that's going on at the same time.

He also gave me an appointment for a scan on Tuesday the 3rd, just over a week from now at the EPAU to check on progress. My dh is away on a business trip and I'd have to go on my own. I wish he could be here but he had no choice as he's been postponing this for a long time already. I'm glad it's well past my 6wks.

It's my birthday today still for another hour and I think I've been given many presents. I'm just hoping the good vibes continue.


----------



## tuckie27

Happy Birthday Madrid! This might be a dumb question, but do you sing the same birthday song in the UK as we do here in the US? :D


----------



## duckytwins

Happy birthday Madrid!


----------



## Madrid98

I don't know for sure but I think is the same. My kids sing the Spanish one to me and it's like the English one but translated :haha:.


----------



## puppycat

I seriously need to stop sneezing, damn hayfever, i'm running out of clean pants :rofl:


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Riley is cute. Buster is a NO! I like all your girl names, except for Frankie. Your DH has strange taste in names.

Hopeful,
I love cinnamon bun icing and homemade buttercream and cream cheese frosting. I can't eat that stuff that comes in a can.
Yay, for the babies getting to be by each other. I thought they often keep twins together. they like the comfort of it all. sooo cute.

Tuckie,
Looking sexy and preggars girl! Your boobs look big too. How have you been feeling? I know we are both ready to move. I am counting down the days. My anxiety has transformed to elation even though DH still hasn't had a job offer and might not have one by the time we move.

Sara,
Where are your bump pics girl? I haven't seen one from you, at least not in a very long time.

Madrid,
Good news on getting 2 weeks off. I was a wreck during the 1st few weeks and don't know how I would have worked. Keep us posted on what the haematologist says.
Happy B-Day!!! I am sad that your DH wasn't with you =(. Hope you had a great day.

AFM,
Sold a ton of stuff on CL yesterday and started packing. The move feels real and I am excited. I feel pretty good in 2nd Tri and if it weren't so bloody hot (triple digits all week) I would probably love to spend some time outside.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. Just a quickie as I have almost zero Internet and I'm managing to get on right now but it's sooooo slow! I can't read back apart from a couple of pages to catch up but just wanted to say a huge congratulations and well done to Heart. I was in tears this morning I'm so thrilled for you and what a beautiful name. I shall send more good wishes when I get home and can read back properly. 
Happy Birthday Madrid. 
Ducky I was wondering where you were, glad you are ok. 
Hopeful glad the twins are ok. Claire is my name! You don't hear of it so much now in the UK it was really popular in the 70's when I was born but not now. 
Fili I'm pleased you have gone off Harrison I'm not keen. If I end up having a boy he will probably end up with a girls name cos I have no idea. I like Frank but Mark hates it as its his best friends nickname! 
Davies I like your name choices, I agree Buster is a big no no. It reminds me of the dog in the Enid Blyton books or the bloke who played Uncle Albert in Only Fools and Horses. 
Hi everyone else looking forward to catching up when I have proper Internet. I need advice on weaning off progesterone. I'm in second tri!! I actually didn't think I would get here again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pups, lol!! Sneezing is such a dangerous activity!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

duckytwins said:


> Thanks hopeful, it's pronounced Emmi-lynne - with a short i sound. We'll call her Emmy for short. When we were pg with the boys, we were told we had a boy and a girl, so our boy was Jonathan Alexander and our girl was Erin Aubrey. When Erin turned into a boy :haha:, we split the boy's name and DH picked out middle names for each, since we only had the one boy's name. They became Jonathan Patrick and Alexander James. This time around, I think we've settled on the name Christian for a boy, but I need to have my girl, so Emilynne it will be! :rofl:

I love your names! I have a Christian, so I love that name, and Emilynne is such a pretty name.


----------



## duckytwins

Thanks mom2! My mom isn't too thrilled because she loves to get the kids things with their names on them and you can't find Emilynne on anything! lol Sorry mom!


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- forgot to tell you your bump and figure look great! Looks like a nice dress and didn't u say it was a nightgown?

Kat- that heat sounds awful, esp preggers. It's supposed to be humid and 90s here this week

Mrsm- love ur name!

Happy bday madrid!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, ladies. I NEED your help too. :help:
My hubby said he doesn't like the name Gloriana (Glor-ee-aw-na) anymore (even though he picked it for her years ago!) Now he prefers Gloriella. So what do think Girls?
Gloriana Michelle
Gloriella Michelle


----------



## Embo78

I slept nine hours whoop!!! I feel amazing but my right hip is playing up cos I slept too long on it!! I can't win!

I'm so happy heart's lo has been born healthy but all these premature births have scared me so much. I think because I'm only five days behind her it makes it all the more real now :/ I thought my waters were leaking yesterday but then I remembered I'd pee'd myself at my appointment :haha:

Consultant appointment was a big fat waste of time. She didn't listen to anything we had to say and just tried to fob me off with antidepressants. I refused because they pass through breast milk and I'm not risking that with this precious lo.
Anyway I'm not bloody depressed I'm just suffering with insomnia. When I sleep I feel fan-bloody-tastic!! Apart from the aches and pains but who doesn't have all that at our stage right?!?


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- Gloriana!!!! :)

Embo- I feel for ya, gets rough near the end. I was so slow to move around and was up every 2 hours typically to pee throughout pregnancy. Now I'm up every 3 hours to pump!
Are you ready for baby? Nursery, etc?


----------



## Embo78

We're ready hun. We don't have a nursery. He'll be in with us for 6 months and then he'll be sharing with Oliver. If that doesn't work out (Oli losing sleep etc) We'll put the girls in together and then Oli and otto will have their own bedrooms.
My grandma bought us a lovely swinging crib. I'll post a pic when Gav picks it up today :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Thanks :) and yes, it was a nightgown, but I think they make a lot of dresses that look like nighties now anyways :haha:


Mom2- I prefer Gloriana over Gloriella

Embo- I totally forgot about you when I was listing off the ladies close to term :dohh: Pregnancy brain!


----------



## Embo78

There's a photo of Delilah on Amanda's Facebook if anyone's friends with her.
She is absolutely beautiful :cloud9: 
Crying again!! :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Don't worry tuckie! My preggo brain is terrible!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! 

Em sorry your hip is playing up :hugs: 

Loving all the name banter!! It's great that we can seriously think about names! Mrs migg I'm totally stuck for boy's names too, I just bought a baby name book off amazon! 

Tuckie love your bump pic, you look fab!! 

Mom2 I prefer gloriana too! 

Hopeful and heart how are you both doing? Xxx

This is such a lovely thread isn't it? It's great how we all support each other. I think I'm going to be working today, love the day by day basis because I can pick and choose when I want to work! I've been feeling very sick as I'm coming off the steroids and mild headaches too which I think are caused by the weaning off. I'm 11 weeks today!!!!! CANNOT believe I will have a baby in about 6 months :shock:


----------



## justwaiting

Took a small break from bnb and come back to 3 babies having been born.
Congratulations to Hopeful and Hearty on your babies, i'm so happy you have your rainbows and I hope everything is going well for all of you.

I need to pack my bags, you've made me nervous


----------



## filipenko32

Just I'm packing my bags up on v day :rofl: you just never know!!!! I can't wait till all the 33 weeks + girls have their babies on here. We need a photo gallery or something on this thread, that would be nice wouldn't it?


----------



## hopeful23456

Pack a bag emilie! I wish mine had been finished. Wish I had slippers with hard soles to wear walking halls (I had to wear hospital socks and flip flops when I could walk better and wish i had a big fluffy robe and gown would have been awesome (I had hospital gown/robe that sucked). Forgot a hairbrush too. Had to grab bag and run. (had some stuff for bag sitting on top of it)

Bring throw away flip flops for shower, was so glad I had those.

Happy 11 weeks fili! Boys names are so hard to choose! I have a book of 100,001 baby names and barely liked any. You could have a baby in 5 months if u go early!


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh - twins are good, didn't want to have much to do with breastfeeding tonight, wanted cuddles. I changed my first diaper, ever!!! Ava's poopy dipe and she pooped more when I was changing it! I didn't get to put the new diaper on though, the nurse took over.

They are 1 week old today! My water broke in about 1 hour from now a week ago ( 1am or so)


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- I can't believe it's been a week already!

Just- Where you been hiding? :p You're getting close too!

Embo- I am so jealous you got to see Delilah already! Damn, I should have added her on FB!


----------



## justwaiting

good tips hopeful, I'm am adding your suggestions to my list. I fantasize about having my here but the arrival of Ava, Dylan and Delilah makes it all the more real.

I can't believe your babies are a week old already and you only changing your first diaper now. Lucky you, I'm sure you'd prefer to be doing it all yourself but it sounds like your babies are strong. i loved that they smiled when together on your chest so sweet.

Tuckie - I have been sick and very busy with family parties and my baby shower on the weekend which was fantastic. I also have so much in my hips and pelvis getting up has become a real issue and walking longer than 20mtrs has become very painful. I have also had a scan in the last week, the only body part baby wanted to show of was it's feet, kept it's arms and face hidden, measuring quite big but within normal limits.
I hope your doing ok Tuckie, have you started feeling little flutters yet?

I can't believe how much I have missed on here in just a few days. I think there are 4 of us due within a week of each other Croy, Davies and pups, Sorry if I forgot anyone.
Fili is just shy of second try and going strong!!! SO happy for you
Bumpy in my neck of the woods it's V day for you already so congratulations it's such a milestone. I hope your dad is doing ok too.
To everyone else I hope your all doing ok


----------



## Embo78

Just! We're due the same day!!


----------



## Abi 2012

hi all hope your all well i just thought i would let you know that i have a private gender scan on the 8th july at 12:00 :) will catch up on posts later as i have been a lil busy xxx


----------



## jenny25

I love this thread eeekkk gives me butterflies lol xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

heart congratulations hun what a beautiful name :) enjoy your baby girl and being a mummy :D im so happy for you xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies, just seen Amanda's Delilah on fb as Tim uploaded a pic she's gorgeous!! An Tim has posted the most lovely comment thanking Amanda for having there little girl after a long hard 4 years!! Needless to say I was blubbing whilst reading!! X

Jodi is that you just became friends with Amanda? I will friend request you if it is? How cute you got to do a diaper(nappy) an a week old! Wow! X

Embo I wouldn't take anti depressants either for insomnia I think doctors are all to quick to prescribe them these days! I would try some natural remedies I personally think my memory foam mattress helps as if we have stayed out I have horrible nights sleep! X


----------



## daviess3

Mom2 I like both names I also like arianna an aria hubby doesn't!! X


----------



## Embo78

We have a great bed Davies. Super king size, memory foam. It's defo not the bed!


----------



## filipenko32

I didn't go to work today. I slept through the agency calling me at 7 to ship me out to a school. I had been up since 3am feeling very very sick and I thought I could just ride it out and go to work with no sleep :haha: Felt bad but hubs said it's not my fault and that's that, I should rest - love hubs! 

Davies I love the name Arianna and I really love the name Ophelia but hubs doesn't like it :growlmad: 

Abi that's exciting about your gender scan!! So soon! 

Hopeful, I like that your twins just wanted cuddles! :cloud9: 

I want to see Heart's pics :hissy: :brat: 

Just, Croy, Davies and Em bet you're all so excited too as well as a bit scared! xxx


----------



## jenny25

I've been struggling too sleep the last few days poor hubby has been on the sofa last night my belly felt so heavy so had too pack myself with pillows and my sleep genie but still woke up 3 x the night before I had 3 hours sleep I could barely function yesterday xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for acknowledging my due date Fili! 

I'm scared but getting excited too! I still can't actually picture having him my arms. It's too scary and I get all panicky. Still one day at a time here


----------



## bumpyplease

morning ladies!

cant wait to see hearts picture of Delilah, hopefully she will post it on here today!

happy birthday for yesterday madrid! hope you had a lovely day!

mom2 i actually like both names, Gloriana is lovely, but Gloriella has a really nice sound to it also. im probably biased as my step daughter is Ella!

i agree with you girls, choosing boys names is much harder than girls! we had a few nice girls ones we had picked out but only one or two boys!

hopeful your babies are 1 week old already! time flies when you are having fun!

kellie - hope your baby shower went well, popping over to your journal now

xx


----------



## jenny25

If anyone wants too add me on fb jennifer callender scan pic is my profile picture same as my bnb advitar here xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

And if anyone wants me go through jennies list and look for Tracie. Pic of me and Izzy... :D lol 

Morning. How are you all? Nobody else popped have they? I remember coming in here with my big bump and you well all starting out! scary!


----------



## puppycat

Popped as in had their baby or popped as in had a f***in guts full of today and lost my temper completely?

If it's the latter I am so there.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

popped as in gave birth... lol


----------



## hopeful23456

LOL pups! 

Tracie- seems like just yesterday when u were still preg! 

Fili- i will join the I slept in club- missed a pump session, slept right through phone alarm, must have shut it off. Glad u got sleep!!!

Abi- exciting to be having gender scan! Time has flown by. I think i missed ur milestone day? Totally forgot they changed it! I had no clue they had dating scans to change date when heart told me about it. Happy 2 days late milestone day! 

Happy milestone day Pink!!

Jen- glad hubby does sleep on couch as u need ur sleep

Hi bumpy- is v day in 2 days? 

Embo - did u get any sleep? Hope you and jen can take a nap today

Davies- yes!!! That's me and thanks for telling me, i still hardly go on Facebook but i did a birth announcement (didnt mention my losses before) and that was the first post I did in a looonnng time. Friend me!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Tell me about it! Instead im buying birthday prezzies and storing them!


----------



## jenny25

Lol tracie xxx

Well I won't be popping anytime soon was told chances before 32 weeks were low lol 

Jodi I added you xxx


----------



## Embo78

I slept quite well last night. From 8pm til 4am! Almost unheard of for me


----------



## hopeful23456

Em - glad u slept!!!!

Jen and Sarah- we r facebook friends! I still have to learn using it on my phone. I don't like the mobile app, i view it in classic. And that new format is crazy! Have to get used to it and update pics and stuff eventually. As u can see, since rpl I haven't done much in it at all. My pics are years old. Wedding pics are from oct 2010.


----------



## daviess3

Still here tracie!!! What's your surname I can't see jens friends for sum reason!! X
Yay Jodi friends on fb ah lil lay in just what doctor ordered xx
Fili I was so tired in first tri I think about 15-16 weeks I started to feel normal an enjoyed it hopefully you feel better soon! Xx

Embo bed sounds heavenly mines king but would live super king! I find I'm waking up more for the loo etc do u think it's just our weeks now that's what happens? I'm like u still panic am still haven't completely accepted or let it sink in that I'm gonna have a baby!! I have little waves of excitement but then I shut it down! Is that pal normal?? Maybe ask hub to try giving you a massage an candles etc that may help sleeping xxx

I just ordered baby hangers off eBay 20 hangers for £1.99 so I ordered 40!!! Is that enough? Tracie?? X

I dreamt last night I had a girl that's the first time as I dreamt boy all way through! Wierd!! X
I'm tired today was up at 630am had another hour 9-10 the sun is shining but I can't move!! Feel bit sicky today bit run down! Hubby's working away till Thursday an text to see he's missing me an buster(on purpose to annoy me) an wants to come home!! I think he misses packed lunch being made lol! X


----------



## mandy1971

morning ladies,I'm just calling in to update on me. I've officially started my privately funded icsi with pgs testing...starting the tablets on friday and have the first injection on 13th july, a year to the day that I lost little Emma last year, I'm hoping that will be a good omen...obviously I am a bit of a nervous wreck about it all, but I am hoping and praying with all my might that I will soon become a fully fledged member of this thread!!!

Ive only read a few of the pages, a big congrats to hopefull and the arrival of the twins.
I see a few of the rpl girls are newly preggers too.. Heart, davies I just am so happy that youre doing so well,bumpy keeptrying,sara,Filli where has the time gone...? sorry I'm in a hurry today and no time to read over and give a shout out to everyone. 
I am growing tired now of the rpl thread, I feel ive done my time...lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## daviess3

Going to go an look now Jodi! You must put pic of twins on here or fb so we can see how they have grown this week? X


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies - I am so back and forth now about girl or boy. Do u know how amazing it's going to be to give birth and find out gender? It's a HUGE motivator to get through delivery just to find out gender!

Tracie - I will look for you on Facebook- if u can see me on jens or sarahs then friend me! I'm still getting the hang of it..


----------



## hopeful23456

How do u add pics from phone to Facebook? 

Mandy- thanks! And sooooo happy for you, time is going to fly by and u will be preg before you know it! Keep us updated if u can so we can cheer you on!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> Still here tracie!!! What's your surname I can't see jens friends for sum reason!! X
> Yay Jodi friends on fb ah lil lay in just what doctor ordered xx
> Fili I was so tired in first tri I think about 15-16 weeks I started to feel normal an enjoyed it hopefully you feel better soon! Xx
> 
> Embo bed sounds heavenly mines king but would live super king! I find I'm waking up more for the loo etc do u think it's just our weeks now that's what happens? I'm like u still panic am still haven't completely accepted or let it sink in that I'm gonna have a baby!! I have little waves of excitement but then I shut it down! Is that pal normal?? Maybe ask hub to try giving you a massage an candles etc that may help sleeping xxx
> 
> I just ordered baby hangers off eBay 20 hangers for £1.99 so I ordered 40!!! Is that enough? Tracie?? X
> 
> I dreamt last night I had a girl that's the first time as I dreamt boy all way through! Wierd!! X
> I'm tired today was up at 630am had another hour 9-10 the sun is shining but I can't move!! Feel bit sicky today bit run down! Hubby's working away till Thursday an text to see he's missing me an buster(on purpose to annoy me) an wants to come home!! I think he misses packed lunch being made lol! X

.


----------



## Mrskg

Jodi I've added you x I can see jens friends either ?? Xx 

Mandy that's great news x

Embo glad you got some sleep x


----------



## Mrskg

Oh this pregnancy still a secret on fb lol xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Davies I can't find you xxx


----------



## daviess3

I'm sarah Lewis same pics on here! I will get on the case!! Love all our new friends!! Xx

Mandy hurry an get on here! It's def ur turn, thank you for checking in it still feels very strange doesn't ever sink in!! Sending you some sticky baby dust!! Xxx

Hopeful at the top of your phone it says upload pics on iPhone? An then u pic from camera or library xxx


----------



## Embo78

Im Emily Bamford and I'm on Amanda's Facebook if anyone wants to add me :)


----------



## daviess3

Tracie mrsk I added u both or requested u both xx
Jodi do u think that will help me through labour being team yellow!? X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Davies Gav is getting pretty good at the back rubs!!! Candles sound nice too :)

I know exactly what you mean, I struggle actually thinking about otto actually being here in my arms. When I try to imagine him in the Moses basket or in the cute little outfits I get really panicky and anxious so I just try to remember one day at a time


----------



## daviess3

Requested u embo xx


----------



## Embo78

You're gorgeous Sarah! You and hubby make a gorgeous couple :thumbup:


----------



## bumpyplease

ok ladies, im gonna add you all too now! im a bit funny about putting my name on here and that is why i always put pics up and then delete them a couple of days later!

but i will add you all now! just realise none of you know my name 
but it starts with a D

xx


----------



## bumpyplease

davies, GREAT idea about hangers! i feel pretty organised and have a big list and tick off as i buy things but i had forgotten about hangers! ebay sounds a good price as well, so will be ordering some of those!

did you finish your nursery? i know you said the carpet was down!

hopeful - yes vday in 2 days! so exciting! its a massive milestone!

mandy - great to hear from you! praying that it is your turn, there is a space for you here for sure!

sat here trying to work but scoffing my face with cherries!!!!! lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I just upset some woman in tescos.. should acctually be me whos upset... I went to pay and the woman on the till said what a bonny you have so hansome. i looked at her like she was nuts, and told her it was a girl.. didnt look best pleased. her responce well who dresses there girl like a boy!

She had a girls denim jacket with pick buttons, denim trousers with bright pink flowers and bright pink shoes!!


----------



## Embo78

Whaaaaat!! Omg tracie I'd be absolutely FUMING :growlmad: 
How dare she


----------



## daviess3

Embo ur a sweetie but must b good pic u should see me today lol! X
Bumpy furnitures up carpets down but nothing in position I'm waiting for my mum! She's got a really good eye for things like that so she's going to position it all for me!! Xx

Tracie I would of said an look at what ur wearing love!! My mum used to get it all the time with me as I had such fair hair an not much of it everyone thought I was a boy lol! Izzys gorg an don't u worry about sum silly woman! X


----------



## fitzy79

Wow this thread has been exciting..it's all real life baby stuff...births, names, nurseries..all the things that we never really dare to hope for once we've been touched by RPL...it gives hope to us all!

My ruptured cyst is still causing me pain but painkillers are working and it's not the bent over double, excruciating pain that I had throughout Sat night and Sunday. I havn't had any further episodes of spotting either so do think the blood was in the immediate aftermath of cyst bursting. I have another scan tomorrow so very nervous but hoping and praying all will be ok. I'll be 6+2 so a fetal pole and little heartbeat flicker would be my dream come true. Saw the gest. sac and decent yolk sac on Sunday at emergency scan..don't know if things will change all that much in 3 days but fingers crossed!


----------



## Hope39

Just dropping by to say hello girls, well I wanted to see sum pics of Delilah but seems I will have to wait a bit longer

I will he home in bit so will start to find you all on facebook!!!! 

My initials are TH so it's not sum freak requesting your friendship 

Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks for accepting me all girlies 

davies send me a link to those hangers, i cant find them!


----------



## Embo78

Oooo fitzy that sounds bloody painful :( Hope you see that flickering heartbeat. I bet you will. It's amazing how quickly things are changing in there at your stage :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Any of you reading/read 50 shades of grey? Im totally hooked! Iv just put izzy to bed so i can have lunch and read! lol


----------



## bumpyplease

Yes im nearly at the end of book 2! addictive isnt it!
 
mummy porn lol


----------



## Embo78

I've got it but I haven't started reading it yet! Everyone's raving about it on Facebook. Posting things like "off on my date with me grey" lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

totally mummy porn! When i got it i told my OH about it, asked him if he wanted to read, he said no i practically told him the whole book already lmao.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Mandy!! I so hope you're on here soon. :hugs: :hugs: you will be!! 

Sorry you're in pain fitzy :hugs: 

Ordering that book!! 

I have cramping pulling pains! :yipee:


----------



## bumpyplease

11 weeks fili! when is your dating scan?


----------



## Mrskg

Davies I was looking for a Sarah Davies maybe that's why I couldn't find you :rofl: 

Bumpy I'm same about my name Ive just edited my post an took name off glad you said name begins with d was about to ask who that was lol x

Tracie i had that before with one of my girls she was dressed head to foot in pink an in a fushia pink buggy :wacko: you should have sent that woman to specsavers :haha:

It great to put faces to names :thumbup: woohoo we are real people :haha: 

Happy 11weeks fili x 

I'm on 2nd book of 50shades :blush: have to say I've not read it as quick finished first one in 24hrs!


----------



## filipenko32

by EL James right? I just ordered it for a fiver off Amazon


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Bumps and Mrs Kg it's next Tuesday eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! I am quite excited! I will fall off the bed if I see a moving baby and everything is ok!! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

I got mine off amazon Fili! Can't wait to start it! I'm just scared it won't do my insomnia any good at all! :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

filipenko32 said:


> by EL James right? I just ordered it for a fiver off Amazon

Tescos had it on offer.. and cheaper :( I raided there last week lol


----------



## filipenko32

oh well it was hub's account! :haha: mummy porn :rofl: (that's all I will be getting in that area then!) tooooooo scared to :sex: or anything since that morning of spotting :nope:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I cant believe im saying this, but if it doesnt do you insomnia any good, it does your sex life the world of good. Oh my mother would back hand me for saying that haha


----------



## Mrskg

Asda are doing 3for £10 or 2 for £7.50 you should get the other 2 there fili x woohoo for scan :happydance:

Embo it def won't help your insomnia but least it'll keep you busy :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Maybe I will read it again in 6 months then! :rofl: prep for baby 2 lol! Ohh Ok mrs kg I'm not sure we have an Asda near us but there's one close ish to my sister's when I visit her I'll go get them.


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Hope, how you doing hun? I am on fb but I rarely go on so I'm not playing! 
Just sticking on here, might log back on at some point but not yet. xxx



Hope39 said:


> Just dropping by to say hello girls, well I wanted to see sum pics of Delilah but seems I will have to wait a bit longer
> 
> I will he home in bit so will start to find you all on facebook!!!!
> 
> My initials are TH so it's not sum freak requesting your friendship
> 
> Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and fitzy I got my heparin of dr s the steroid doc who I see privately.


----------



## duckytwins

RE: facebook - this is me, if anyone would like to add me...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im fuming!! damn divorce.


----------



## bumpyplease

ducky, the link doesnt work for me.

tracie whats up?


----------



## duckytwins

my username is jescapades if that helps. Or I'm listed as Jessica D'Ambrosio Silva


----------



## Mrskg

Ducky I just added you x my initials are kg funnily enough lol x

Tracie :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie?? 

I've got millions of crampy feelings going on suddenly, like a zillion pulled muscles down there and so many twinges, it is normal isn't it? I've had to lie down!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

divorce papers are here, wrong DOB, and looks like they expect me to pay costs. i dont sodding think so pal!!


----------



## duckytwins

sorry Tracie :hugs: how stressful


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry for the selfish post, will catch up properly later.

Just popped back at lunch and there is a letter from the hospital, not the 1 i had the bloods taken but a different 1. It says baby's risk of downs syndrome is low, 1 in 100,000. No further tests needed. I feel very relieved. I know it is no guarantee but it makes me feel a lot better. 

Do they not tell you risks of any others e.g. Edwards etc??


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

2 years iv been waiting i tell him to divorce me and bam he gets my DOB wrong...


----------



## bumpyplease

hi lexi,

thats a great result! mine was the same!
no i dont think so, just downs. mine didnt anyway
x


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- yes! It will definitely help you through. That and just thinking you need to get bubba out of there! All I could think about during c section is I want them out healthy and crying. 
Mrskg- I got friend request!

Trying to friend people but getting some error. Will keep trying


----------



## hopeful23456

Lexi- that is awesome!!! Congrats on great results! I dont think I had the other test u asked about

Fitzy- it takes awhile to get comfortable with even mentioning baby stuff. It's one scan at a time for awhile but you'll get there!

Fili-normal!! Your lo is growing!!! 

Tracie- think he has a wrong date of birth to mess with you? And that lady is an ass, she is obviously a girl and gorgeous 

Bumpy - I delete my pics too!


----------



## sara1

Hey Ladies, how is everyone today?

Madrid- Happy belated birthday for yesterday :cake: hope you did something special!

Embo- Sorry to hear you've been having hip pain. Great news on a good night's sleep though...I get tons of sleep but it comes in fits and starts... I think I was born to nap.

Mandy- Great to see you! Wishing you the best of luck!!! I can't wait till you're back on here good and proper

Fitzy- Good luck with you're scan tomorrow. Those first scans are so nerve-racking but once you see that little heartbeat it will start to sink in. OUCH about the cyst! Sounds horrendous.

Lexi- Congrats about your downs result, that's fantastic news!

Tracie- Divorce is hell, I feel you pain. Mine was a fucking disaster from start to finish and we're still on court over property. I can't believe the evil woman at Tesco... a nice slap would have done her fine!

Fili- I'm like you about facebook... can't do it anymore. i was on for ages, and then about a year ago I deleted my account. I had a little pang of jealously right now when I realized you guys can see pics of baby Delilah on there, but I think it's best for me to stay away.

Hopeful- I got teary at that story about the twins smiling at each other while they were both on your chest... too adorable

Mismig- Hope you're enjoying you're camping trip and not suffering through too much bnb/internet withdrawal.

Bumpy- Can't believe you're almost at Vagina Day :happydance:

Tuckie- You look smashing!

Kat- How's packing going. i can sympathize with you about the heat! You're right I need to post a bump pic, but honestly I've been feeling a bit blah about myself physically right now and can't face the camera:(

Heart- I think we're all desperate for an update... not that you don't have anything better to do :haha: Seriously, how do you feel? I hope you Tim and Delilah are doing beautifully!! 

:hi: Davies, Croy, Just, Emelie, Pink, Mom2 and everyone else

Afm- I'm running around making preparations for our vacation... half of which means making sure I have all the drugs, supplements, injections I need for three weeks. I really can't wait to go! I've may last prenatal yoga class (until Sept) in and hour... we're doing it in the pool... so I'm psyched!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls it's quite painful cramps, should I be having to lie down? It's like trapped wind (but it's ot trapped wind) where you get period pain and at the sides it feels like every muscle is pulling and even some aches at the top of my legs!! And sharp shooty pains, I'm scared! :help:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ok one of lovly ladies just added me on Fb starts with letter T.... which one of your beautys is it?


----------



## Mrskg

How long have you been feeling like this fili? X


----------



## Embo78

Could it be round ligament pains Fili?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just had words with the ex, went really well... we was actually polite, hes happy now new home, new partner he works. nice to see him happy. we were toxic together so nice were both happy.


----------



## filipenko32

What do round lig pains feel like em? I'm lying on my side and they're easing a bit. 
Mrskg they just started today.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw that's good tracie :thumbup: makes such a difference when you can be civil to each other xxx


----------



## Mrskg

I'd give it another couple of hours an see how it goes if your really worried call epu :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

What's the furthest you've got Fili? 
Round ligament pains happen when your uterus stretches. They're sharp pains that take your breath away but go away once rested. 
I got them really bad with this pregnancy from about 10 weeks x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks em: Furthest I got was 7 weeks, I think these are round lig pains!! Just been googling. Did you find you has to sit / lie down? I'd say they were very uncomfortable rather than painful, it's like stretching pulling feeling mixed with sharp pains which are painful and make me squirm! New symptom!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, apparently I can't work Facebook to save my life. I can't find anyone! :brat:

Thanks for the input on the name, girls. I love Gloriana. I've been praying and believing for Gloriana for years, I just can't imagine changing it now. :nope: I don't know why he's wavering on the name now, we've had it for 4 years. We told everyone it was Gloriana. I hope he goes back to loving it.

Tracie- I can't believe that lady! :growlmad: What is wrong with people?? My mom used to get that with me, I was bald as a baby's behind until I was 3 years old, so even when she'd have me in frilly dresses people would still call me a boy!

Fili- It sounds normal to me, but if its really painful then it never hurts to call your doc. Always better safe than sorry.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Yes, I bet that's what it is then. Just another fun pregnancy symptom!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mom2 yeah they are nothing like period pain more stretching pains


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Which one of you ladies has the initials T.H?


----------



## Embo78

Fili it defo sounds like normal stretching pains :) When I'd get them I'd just sit down or lie down for a few minutes. I still get them now if I get up to quick or twist at an angle etc


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi to everyone x

Fili, what your describing is most def. round ligament pains, I get them too. Lying down does help them pass.

I really hoped to see a picturs of Delilah on here, I guess Heart is otherwise occupied. Hope we see one soon.

Im so glad Ive finished my nightshifts this morning, had 4 in a row and suffered something terrible with heartburn, its crippling me at night. Gaviscon is helping but yuuuk its so bad.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Just sorry you're suffering heartburn and having to work night shifts in a row :hugs: my sister used to hold her nose when she drank that stuff! I like the taste lol! Thanks for your advice. I think they are too now, bit scary when you don't know what's going on though... but now I can put a name to it. I've just emailed Dr S's midwife too to ask her because I've also been getting mild headaches since weaning off the roids too. Oh the joys!! What to expect when you're expecting? Pain and worry until that baby is in your arms ey? xx


----------



## jenny25

Tracie I'm so glad you got them sorted must be a relief xxx

I've been a grump today cause I've been tired and warm my poor mum called and I think I sounded well grumpy and I snapped at Paul oops I've managed to have a sleep and feel better so better do my round of apologies lol xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Itl be a relief when its finally over and i can start looking forwards to planning a wedding to my Oh even tho its in the distant future. Iv already found my dress!


----------



## jenny25

Aww that's brilliant hun I am so happy for you yay xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

filipenko32 said:


> Aww Just sorry you're suffering heartburn and having to work night shifts in a row :hugs: my sister used to hold her nose when she drank that stuff! I like the taste lol! Thanks for your advice. I think they are too now, bit scary when you don't know what's going on though... but now I can put a name to it. I've just emailed Dr S's midwife too to ask her because I've also been getting mild headaches since weaning off the roids too. Oh the joys!! What to expect when you're expecting? Pain and worry until that baby is in your arms ey? xx

I know, what to expect when your expecting indeed! Apparently anything goes in pregnancy. Im hearing all sorts of stuff that can happen, even including losing your eyesight.
Im told that your body is not your own for the whole duration, all sorts of crazy stuff happens. I used to get really worried about the ligament pains and my sister reassured me thats all they were and she had them. 
Headaches arent good! Ive been getting quite a lot of bad ones.
I thought I would get out of doing nightshifts whilst pregnant but apparently not, so Im just taking holidays instead which means my next set arent until August!
Dont think we will relax until our babies are here x


----------



## croydongirl

Fili- those pains are scary, but my doc told me that I could relax if they were not getting worse. That was key for me because they certainly hurt. I would sit for a few minutes and while they came and went through the day they never got worse or more painful. After a while I got used to them but they didn't stay for that long. Sorry :( I know it can be scary to get a new sensation.

Ladies, we went to Babies R Us last night, got a few final bits, of course I remembered a bunch more things we need as soon as I got home, but that's what hubby's are for right, running errands?! I am really trying to get the nursery set up and bag fully packed today. Its so weird though, there is still a part of me that is hesitant to open things or cut off tags because it feels a bit presumptuous or something. Like I actually thin I am going to have a baby - then all my fears come up again. I couldn't bear to lose him now. When I see Heart and Hopeful's little miracles I just want this kid out and in my arms so I know it is actually going to have a happy ending. Anyone else still have those moments of doubt?


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy I'm rubbish at computers!! Don't no how to share links can do if you give me ur email, or I just typed in 20 children's coathangers baby then price £1.99 buy it now including postage Hun xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Tacie no one I've added today has those initials??? Xxx


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: I've just returned from the hospital and what a long day it's been!!

They've given me the injections: Dalteparin 5,000 is called. Plus vitamin D and calcium tablets. I have enough supply for 6wks and by 5wks I need to contact them to arrange for the prescription to be ready at the pharmacy.
I just realised I forgot to get the box where I should dispose the used syringes. Any ideas where can I get one? Maybe I should ask at my local hospital or gp? That'll be tomorrow though!

All these is giving me a better feeling regarding this pregnancy. I don't know why but I feel I'm doing all I can do and now it's just a waiting game. Can't wait for my scan!!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news Madrid x I feel the same feels like I'm doing something x when will you get a scan x happy belated birthday xxx


----------



## jenny25

Madrid you can get them at any chemist I got my first at boots an then lloyds xxx

Croy I feel exactly like you I think it's normal after all the heartache we have been through its still hard too believe it xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news Madrid, Im so glad you've got teh injections. Im sure they will work wonders for you. I think your Gp surgery would be able to give you a sharps bin. Until then just put the rubber cap back on each syringe after use.

Croy, I can imagine exactly what your saying. Even though your so far into this pregnany I bet it still feels quite surreal/too good to be true that your actually going to have a baby. Your baby will be just fine
I cant relax until after 24 weeks and only then will feeling a bit confident to look at baby things and maybe pick up some outfits


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - Congrats honey!!! Can't believe she's finally here, I cried like a baby when I read your post lol. Hope you are recovering well and that LO gets to come home when you do! Love the name, so sweet adn even sweeter about your step-dad, he found your baby...great now I'm crying again lol! Take care and take care of that wonderfull baby girl!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Ducky I sent you a request - I'm Karista


----------



## filipenko32

Is it safe to have a very warm bath? I just had one but there was a point when I felt too hot and had to put cold water on my head! It's really helped to ease the stretching pains!


----------



## sara1

Fili- a warm bath is fine, but don;t overdo it. You want to keep your body temperature below 38 degrees


----------



## filipenko32

Girls go to heart's journal!!!!!! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-little-tree-blooming-after-4-losses-120.html


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, you need to be very careful with baths. Ive never had one since finding out I was pregnant. Any raise to your body temperature is not good. Inside you cant cool itself down. I was warned about warm baths. 
Baths are only fine if quite cool, just be cautious


----------



## filipenko32

Just been doing some research and i think it's ok as long as it's not boiling hot which you would feel immediately and your skin would go bright red and burn. Someone in the 3rd tri posted on this thread I found and she said she had hers very warm during pregnancy.https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nts-3rd-tri-lady-try-put-your-minds-ease.html 
I wasn't sweating or anything but next time I think I will stick a thermometer in there. It really helps to ease muscle pain so think I will carry on but with a thermometer. I can understand why you would stick to showers though it's less stress!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I love baths too, but Im just paranoid. Usually I like my baths mega hot to the extent that I go bright red and feel quite dizzy when I come out, which is stupid I know.
Ive just been showering, but I will go back to my baths in 3rd tri I think and use a thermometer!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just read that link Fili, was quite reassuring. It mentioned several things that Ive been scared to do aswell, I think Im just being extra cautious.
Ive not been walking my dog as she pulls too much and not being picking up when she does the toilet, Ive just left that to hubby!
Im scared to do anything really, no excercise or housework etc.
I know that the average person is absolutely fine doing all of these things, I just figure Im higher risk, thats my excuse anyway!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just read Hearts post, Im delighted for her. Delilah is so beautiful and Amanda is looking brilliant too.
The post was so moving, its great to start having several success stories now , so many people going to be moving on from this section again!


----------



## daviess3

Girls baths are my thing!! I love s bath an hope when in labour water will help!! Baths are ok ladies as they naturally get cooler its things like hottubs that maintain a high temp that don't naturally cool down that's a problem! I still have a hot bath with bit of cold etc enjoy fili xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hun!


----------



## Madrid98

What a beautiful baby girl!! And mum looks amazing too!! So happy for them :cry: (happy emotional preggo tears)


----------



## filipenko32

Just I am just the same as you paranoid about everything! I have even stopped my caf tea and moved to decaf and I'll only have 2 decaf teas a day!! Housework has gone to pot and I really just want my 12 weeks scan now for reassurance.


----------



## Madrid98

Is your scan next week tuesday fili? Mine is. I'm terrified though!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I was the same Fili, I stopped drinking normal tea and started using decaf tea bags, but one day I started boaking at it and I cant touch it since haha. Ive also cut out diet irn bru and diet coke which I was partial too as they have caffeine in them. Its water, diluting juice and fruit juices for me.
I look forward to a good cup of tea after the birth.

Thanks Davies for the advice!


----------



## filipenko32

Madrid, yes it is! We will both be fine!! You're going to be one happy happy happy lady!!! You're going to be very scared beforehand tho - we're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks for the positive vibes! I can definitely feel them! I know you'll be fine; I hope to be at least right on dates.


----------



## filipenko32

You will be! In my opinion you could be 6.1 6.2 or 6.3 with a hb by 6.3 and that's all good news. But other ladies say 5 days behind is ok too. I think you will be spot on! My first scan was '1 day behind' but I think the growth was happening at night and the scan was missing it as now I am ahead by 1-2 days so I think the growth spurt changed time and the scan is picking it up now. With all my miscarriages I was 5 days or more behind with a weak hb.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all hope everyone is well.
Fili think you are ok with baths and think you have round ligament pains so all normal!
Been over to Hearts journal love the pics so cute! x

I have read loads but cannot seam to remember it all when I come to typing so apologies!

AFM had a sneaky scan today so thought i'd share a couple of pics. 1, hands 2, foot 3, bubs
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20120626-00095.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2









Lancaster-20120626-00094.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 1









Lancaster-20120626-00098.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## filipenko32

Awwwww lovely Cazi, you must be over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## duckytwins

adorable cazi! 

fili, I've had round ligament pain too! It really hurts! Has anyone experienced, ahem, lightning crotch yet? :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah me Ducky! It makes me jump and flinch! :rofl: Do you have baths or do you stick to showers?


----------



## jenny25

Adorable cazi xxxxx

Fili I have warm baths it's the only thing apart from pain killers that help my aches it's amazing ive just had one xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Just - I love super hot baths and only took 1 bath around 7 or 8 weeks? It was cold and sucked. As soon as I'm healed from c section, I will have a bath again!
I didn't exercise or walk the dog either! I did pick up poop...

Fili- hot washcloths helped me for round ligament pain, I had it really bad a couple of nights and it was scary but totally normal

Madrid- glad u got the injections! 

Cazi- love the scan pics! Yours are really clear too.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Beautiful pics, Cazi! I can't believe how clear the hands and feet are! So cute!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ducky, I've had the lightening crotch phenomenon. No fun! And you can't exactly explain to people why you just jumped and yelled either. :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

I am not a bath-taking person anyway. I don't like being submerged in water (it's a fear of water thing I've had since I was a kid). It's strictly showers for me, and those are even short and quick (in, wash, hair, shave, rinse, out). I don't like having water on my face either.


----------



## KatM

Hi Everyone,
just popping in to say Hi. I read all the pages of posts, but I don't use Facebook. I took down my page a while back.

Good luck on scans.

Sara,
Please post a Holiday shot properly showing off your bump after your trip. Have a great time.

Hopeful,
That is great news about changing your 1st poopy diaper.

Fili,
Hope your pain subsided.

That is all I remember. I am still waiting to see a photo of Amanda's baby.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tracie87 said:


> Which one of you ladies has the initials T.H?

Tracie, Hope39 said her initials her T.H.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ladies, if you want to add me on FB I'm JoAnn. Just look on Sarah's recently added friends and you'll find me. The only thing I ask is that if you don't agree with my political or religious statements (I'm very vocal on passionate on both fronts) that you just don't talk with me about those things. I enjoy having friends with different points of view, but I don't enjoy having people who are constantly negative about my posts. I'm sure most of you feel the same. Great to get to see some of you ladies. We are real people. Ha!


----------



## tuckie27

Hello ladies! Read through everything and after I read Heart's journal and saw the baby pics, I totally forgot everything!!! Wow, what a beautiful baby girl. I am so thrilled for Amanda!

I tried to add some of you on FB. I only found Jenny and Davies. My name is Meag. My full name is Meagen, but my family has always just called me Meag (like Meg, but my parents spelled my name weird lol). Anyways, here's a link to my page, might be easier this way. (removed)
I post a lot of the same stuff there as I do here, but it'll still be cool to have you guys on FB too since I had to wait to see Amanda's baby because I wasn't her FB friend :D


----------



## duckytwins

I added you Meag, I am Jessica. My cousin spells her's similarly. She's Meagan - prounounced like May-gen (hard 'g').


----------



## duckytwins

OMG OMG OMG!!! I think I just felt boop move!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ducky- That's awesome!


----------



## tuckie27

Ducky- Cool!!! I'm pretty sure I've been feeling flutters for awhile, but nothing really strong. Just got your FB requests Joann and Jessica :)

My name is pronunced the same as your cousin's


----------



## croydongirl

Ducky - that's awesome! The first movements are so special. 

Ladies I would love to add you on FB, I just became friends with Tuckie so if you look on her recent activity I am right there :) Can't wait to see your faces.


----------



## tuckie27

Croy- Got your friend request. I recognized you from your blog and bump pics here :)


----------



## KatM

I have great news!!! It looks like DH is getting a job offer this Friday. He did 3 rounds of interviews via Skype with this company. The recruiter just notified him that everyone in the company really likes him and he should be getting an offer by Friday!!! 

On top of this, one of his bosses at his current company (the honest one) realized that DH wasn't being paid his full salary since we have been married. Something about me being added to the healthcare lowered it because the idiot in charge of this messed it all up. We should be getting a check for approx. $10K!!!

On top of all this good news, DH should be starting his new job July 9, so we won't even miss a beat in pay. All is good =). Oh, and if this doesn't work out then his good boss offered him a lucrative 2 month contract work that he could do from anywhere. This also starts on July 9th, so either way, we won't be taking a financial hit moving to Los Angeles. What a relief!

I saw Heart's photos thanks to Tuckie... AMAZING!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- That's awesome news!!! :happydance: What a big relief for you guys!


----------



## justwaiting

Lots of talk about facebook and 50 shades of grey over the last million pages. Loving 50 shades of grey, on the second book and it's more to my liking than the domineering stuff of the first book. I'm a romantic at heart who likes a little kinky fuckery!
I'm friends with jenny, Davies, heart , pups and Andrea. I'm Kellie Edwards, if someone wants to find me.

Embo sorry for missing you of my list of next due's, all this time and I never realised we are due the same date. 8/8 is a great day to be born I think.

yay to the girls feeling movements how exciting, it is by far my favourite part about pregnancy, it's amazing.

Tracie can't believe your ex got your dob wrong, Hope it's quick to finalise from here.

can't remember whatelse I read but I'm loving the vibe on this thread lately


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- that is awesome!!! Everything worked out perfectly! The universe has its ways. 

Jes- how fun to feel movement! Can't wait for your good news tomorrow. 

Croy- will find u on FB

Tuckie- requested you, I'm Jodi

Ava breastfed really well tonight! Dylan just fell asleep on me ;) changed both diapers and dh changed his first diaper (Ava's) I took their temps too. The nurses want to teach us now that they are out of chambers and in cribs.
They took the oxygen sensor monitor off too! Still has other monitors on and tube in mouth. 

I had them at 3:50 am at 34 weeks exactly and they said babies before 34 weeks are considered very premature babies. Didn't realize we were at the cutoff.


----------



## fitzy79

Hopeful, so glad to read all about Dylan and Ava's little milestones...they are such special moments and am sure you are both cherishing them! 

Awake since pee o' clock at 4.30am and decided to just get up. Have scan this evening (6+2) and really hoping and praying we see the fetal pole and that little miracle flicker. After the emergency scan following cyst rupture on Sun morning am just nervous but I spose every day shows huge difference at this early stage and a very decent gest sac and yolk were seen on Sun so no reason not to hope for the best outcome today!


----------



## Embo78

Well ladies last night was my second night of sleeping through the night. I'm so happy but incredibly sad today.

My best friend from bnb found out her baby's heart stopped beating last week. She was 10 weeks yesterday.

My heart breaks for her and I think because we've got so close I'm feeling her loss so hard. Obviously it has taken me back to my feelings around my own angels because it's such a similar miscarriage. 

I feel so grateful for Otto but so angry and sad for my friend. It doesn't help that I live so far away so I can't really do anything other than text, phone or bnb.

Anyway, please say a little prayer for Skittle. Another angel watching over us.


----------



## tuckie27

Jodi- So glad Ava's feeding went well :) Does it feel weird? Does it hurt? Didn't get your FB request :shrug: Here's my page again: (removed)
Just/Embo- 8/8 is a lucky due date! I believe it's Chinese culture that think 8s are especially fortunate :)

Fitzy- Good luck at your scan :thumbup:

Em, So sorry about your friend. I went through a loss with a real life friend a few weeks ago and it brought up a lot of old stuff for me so I know how that feels. It's always hard to see someone going through it :(


----------



## Embo78

Thanks tuckie. I don't know anyone irl who's had a loss. Certainly not anyone who I'd consider close iykwim. It's awful because I know exactly how she feels yet I can do nothing to help :(

I didn't know about 8 being lucky :)


----------



## justwaiting

Embo so sorry about Skittles LO. She';s lucky to ahve you as a friend to help her.

I didn't know 8 was lucky either but I had heard that it is a lucky year to ahve babies being the year of the dragon.

Hopeful - How wonderful to be able to feed Ava, Dylan will get the hang of the hang of it shortly I'm sure.


----------



## sara1

Embo- I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. It's very sad and very hard as you know. many :hugs:

Hopeful- That's wonderful news about Ava feeding so well! I'm also glad to hear to hear they're both in cribs and off most of the machines.I love hearing all the details of both their milestones! How did Dh cope with his first diaper change?

Kat- That's absolutely fantastic news! Everything seems to have fallen seamlessly into place... clearly you were meant to move back to SoCal


----------



## lexi374

Good luck to ducky and fitzy today! :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## lexi374

Embo :hugs: for you and your friend.

Hopeful its great they are doing so well, i love hearing about them. :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

morning ladies.

im so happy and so sad today. My best friends in the whole world ( more like my brother tbh) is a torch bearer for the Olympic flame and hes running with it today. Im sooooo proud of him, I just wish i could be there with him. Hes got his gf and all his family, but i wish i could go be with him aswell.. I dont get to see him that much but he s very special to me!


----------



## sara1

Ducky- I can't wait to hear the results of what I'm sure is going to be a wonderful scan!
Fitzy- You'll be over the moon after you see that little heartbeat today.
Good Luck to you both!


----------



## cazi77

Good luck with your scans today ducky and fitzy.
Tracie what an amazing experience for your friend hope he enjoys every minute.

Embo I had no idea that skittle had become an angel so gutted for her. 

Hopeful ava and dylan are doing fab cannot believe they are over a week old!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## pink80

Good luck with scans today ladies :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Caz she only found out yesterday :(


----------



## jenny25

Good luck with the scans today girls xxx

Embo I know hat you mean one of my friends was going through iui it was her first cycle and we fell pregnant together but she sadly lost the baby he turned around and said to me how do you do it you have been through it so many times how do you get through it my heart broke for her xxx

Tracie that's amazing news you must be so proud of him xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Ducky an fitzy good luck for ur scans ladies, we will b awaiting your updates xxx
Kat fab news my lovely xxx
Embo so sorry for your friend!! We all unfortunately no to well how that feels an the feeling is like no other! I'm so sorry xxx
Tracie how exciting wheres he doing it? Is it on tv do you can watch it?? X
Hopeful yay nappy change for you both an you were lucky with that cut off I never realised that either! So pleased there both doing well xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hes doing it in sutton- in - ashefield. yeah got live feed on bbc site if it stops playing silly buggers!


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

kat - that is great news! you deserved some good news and that is better than good! 

hopeful - love hearning all about Ava and Dylan, sounds like they are doing fab and you are doing a great job of being their mummy!

embo - so sorry to hear about your friend. hugs sweetie

good luck with scans today girls, will be stalking for updates later!

i agree feeling bubba move is a fantastic experience - my favourite so far. hes so active and im feeling him lots every day now i love it! sometimes he makes my insides shudder and its like there is a little alien in there!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck with sac as ducky & fitzy xxx

Embo :hugs: so sad x

Hopeful love hearing about you're babies cNt wIt to see more pics I bet they've changed so much already x

Kat great news about hubby x

Tracie sorry you will miss your friend carrying the torch x

Afm :sick: but ill take it all if it means this beany will be sticky x 

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies. Ill be sure to tell her how many ladies have her in their thoughts today. I know it'll mean the world to her.


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day embo, justwaiting, and Jenny!!!


Tuckie- that link didn't work! Can I look at someone else's friends to find you ? 

Sara- dh was so cute with the diaper change, he's just so happy and loves those kids so much. 

Duckie and fitzy- good luck with scans today! We are all here thinking about you 

Embo- :hugs: for your friend, it's so sad and horrible when that happens

Tracie- that's awesome your friend is carrying the torch! Hopefully he gets video of it you can see at least


----------



## jenny25

29 weeks woooo only 63 days till induction yay xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jeez Jen when you say it like that its not long at all!

Hopeful, Im so glad to see that Dylan and Ava are making great progress, they'll be home in no time Im sure!

Embo, that is really sad about your friend, we know all too well how awful it is, you'll just need to remin her of all the success on this part of the forum after recurrent losses for when she's ready to try again.

Im jealous of those of you that are starting to feel movement, still no sign of it for me yet...


----------



## Madrid98

Is this your first just? If it is that may be the reason why is taking you a bit longer. With my dd it took ages too. Same with my bump. It was only when I was about 20wks that started showing just a little bit.

Embo I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. such a shame you can't be closer to her but I'm sure your support in here is helping her lots.

Ducky and fitzy good luck with your scans today! Can't wait for your updates!!

Kat that's great news about your dh jobs. :thumbup:

jenny why are you getting induced?


----------



## Embo78

I've told her when she's strong enough to go to the recurrent miscarriage thread. This is now her third loss.
I hope to see her graduate to this thread not long after like all you lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Madrid, yes its my first. I also have an anterior placenta at the front which apparently cushions movement. A couple of the other ladies on here have it aswell and didnt feel movement until later on.
Its good to know that you were about 20 weeks before you felt it. I def. do have a bit of a bump aswell but not the biggest compared to some people that I've seen.

How are you going with your injections?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm ok so far. I've had only 2 though :blush: I got a bruise from yesterday's and so far the red spot from today's so it's sort of weird seeing them develop by each day. Tomorrow I'll put it on my right thigh and Friday on the left just as the doctor told me to do.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Your injections are different from mines, Im on clexane and have to inject my stomach, alternate between the left and right side of my belly button.

You'll get so used to it. I actually have a fear of hospitals and needles and the sight of blood etc. but Im actually conquering this now through this pregnancy. Never in a lifetime thought Id be able to inject myself.
Im glad your managing fine


----------



## duckytwins

just, I think it depnends on a lot of factors, when you start to feel movement. This is my 5th pregnancy (third significantly along one), and I think with each subsequent one, you start to feel movement earlier. Also start to show earlier. Don't worry, you'll feel it soon too! 

embo, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's loss. It's so unfair. :hugs: 

Girls, I'm a little less nervous about my scan today, then I was then I thought it was two weeks ago. Probably because I think I felt boop last night and again this morning, I feel better about it. I have some good friends coming with me today since DH is traveling. I'm hoping they will let us video the scan so DH can see it. 

Happy milestone days to those celebrating! Have a great day to everyone!


----------



## Madrid98

just she told me stomach or thighs and that it'll be better to alternate between the 4. I'm sure they are similar if not the same.

ducky good to hear you're a bit more relaxed.


----------



## Embo78

Ducky I hope your scan goes well :)
Don't forget to update though! We were on pins after your last scan!!


----------



## duckytwins

Sorry embo, I didn't mean to make you all wait. :blush: I'll try really hard to update as soon as I can. Although, last time, with Tess, I left there believing all was well, then my Dr. called that afternoon to tell me it wasn't. My Dr. doesn't do this scan, so I'm not sure the tech can tell me anything.


----------



## heart tree

Hi everyone! I'm in the process of catching up. When I have bits of time, I'm reading all of your posts from the day I had Delilah on forward. I think I still have 30 pages to read! But I'm enjoying catching up.

I came home last night and cried my eyes out. I'm about to pump and then go back to the hospital today to feed her and pump in between feedings. I just had my first poop since giving birth (and yes, I did poop while pushing :shock:). I'm never constipated so this was monumental. Ouchie! LOL! Not a lot of fun when you have stitches down there. Get ready girls!

Delilah is doing great. She has one feeding tube down her nose which they are giving her my milk from. It's hard to know how much she's getting from the breast so they supplement with my milk. She is so freaking cute. Tim and I can't stand it! He took a video of her. She kept opening her eyes, smiling, and enjoying a post feed drunkard feeling. We watched the video about 20 times last night before going to bed. 

Ok, have to go pump, but here's a pic of her sweet little face. Oh my god, I'm going to start crying I'm so in love!

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/5c1f2634.jpg


----------



## Embo78

That must be so heartbreaking to have to wait for any real answers. It must petrify you more than most after what you went through with tess :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Heart she is so freakin adorable. Look at that precious face :) So contented in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Oh Amanda she is beautiful she is soooo scrummy I want cuddles xxx

Madrid its cause of my history and they won't allow me to go past 38 plus with coming off the blood thinners and I have history of placenta previa xxx


----------



## Embo78

And your gestational diabetes Jen


----------



## pink80

Heart - she is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Oh yeah i forgot about that lol 

I have pregnancy brain haha 

Xxx


----------



## Madrid98

jenny I thought it may be due to the injections. I was just sort of thinking whether I'd be put in the same situation. Thanks for explaining ( embo too)

Amanda she's so beautiful!! No wonder you're in love!!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart Delilah is just so gorgeous and perfect :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Happy 6wks mrs!! Just noticed :winkwink:


----------



## KatM

Heart,
She is AMAZING!!! Thanks for sharing details (including pooping while pushing...it happens). I hope you get to take her home soon. It sounds like she is doing great.

Hopeful,
What great news! The twins are doing so well.

Fitzy,
Good luck on your scan hon.

Embo,
I am soooo sorry for your friend. That is heartbreaking=(.

Just, Embo, Tuckie,
8 is a very lucky number. It means fortune. I am of Taiwanese decent. I actually didn't know this, my Scottish decent hubby informed me. He sparked my parents thinking and they confirmed. We "coincidentally" had our wedding on 8/8 due to the venue DH wanted.

Mrskg,
MS is usually a good sign =).

Jenny,
Wow, you are almost there!!!

AFM,
I feel so much better about my life circumstances, though nothing is complete yet. We don't have a check from his company and we don't have an offer in writing yet. We do have a guaranteed job on 7/9, so that is a relief. DH still has not spoken to his parents. He will do so tonight to inform them that we are moving next week, and that they need to pick up their stuff from our apt.


----------



## bumpyplease

heart she is such a stunner! i bet you cant take your eyes off her!

thanks for sharing!

i will probably poop too, i hear more do than dont! hahahaha

x


----------



## jenny25

That's no problem sweet hehe I don't know but they do like you to be off them incase you need a c section xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Heart, no wonder your so in love with Delilah, she is absolutely adoreable. It must suck being home without her, have they gave you any idea of when she may be ready to go home?


----------



## filipenko32

Well I have just had the worst day of my life I think! I specifically told the supply agency I don't want challenging schools, with lots of behaviour issues in deprived areas with child protection issues too! So where do they send me? These children are so bad that their normal teacher is on pretty much permanent leave for stress and the headteacher spent 40 minutes briefing me this morning!! I was like Sh*t I want to go home now. Thing is, I would spend weeks reading up notes on children like that before I even stepped foot inside the classroom so teaching them on an ad hoc supply basis is insane! It makes you so vulnerable because you don't know their histories and I have to put Me-mo first - my blood pressure was through the roof! I want good kids with no issues that I can teach properly and I don't make any apologies for that. Some people find the opposite rewarding but I don't I just find it really stressful. Anyway I am supposed to be teaching there tomorrow and Friday, needless to say I have complained to the agency and told them to make sure all the agents there are aware of my criteria. Now I want a scan as I have no symptoms and I was super stressed today. :cry: :cry: I'm even thinking my 12 week scan will be bad news :cry: One of the terrible things one of the girls did at the end of the day was snatch a whole box of chocolates off me and run off! These were supposed to be given to the whole class because one of the teachers got married. The TA got them off her but OMG I just thought get me out of here. Shame as 15 out of 30 of them were sweeties really and looked so fed up having to put up with the naughty ones. Loads of them are on 'report' too so they queue up after a lesson so you can say how good / bad they've been in that lesson in their book. It's so depressing. I even feel very sad for the naughty ones, they have so much to put up with with broken homes or no homes at all, they need a permanent good teacher at least. I just don't want to deal with all of that though while I am pregnant after 4 mc's. :nope: Rant over!! How is everyone else?


----------



## filipenko32

heart tree said:


> Hi everyone! I'm in the process of catching up. When I have bits of time, I'm reading all of your posts from the day I had Delilah on forward. I think I still have 30 pages to read! But I'm enjoying catching up.
> 
> I came home last night and cried my eyes out. I'm about to pump and then go back to the hospital today to feed her and pump in between feedings. I just had my first poop since giving birth (and yes, I did poop while pushing :shock:). I'm never constipated so this was monumental. Ouchie! LOL! Not a lot of fun when you have stitches down there. Get ready girls!
> 
> Delilah is doing great. She has one feeding tube down her nose which they are giving her my milk from. It's hard to know how much she's getting from the breast so they supplement with my milk. She is so freaking cute. Tim and I can't stand it! He took a video of her. She kept opening her eyes, smiling, and enjoying a post feed drunkard feeling. We watched the video about 20 times last night before going to bed.
> 
> Ok, have to go pump, but here's a pic of her sweet little face. Oh my god, I'm going to start crying I'm so in love!
> 
> https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/5c1f2634.jpg

Now this has made my day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her too!! She is so so so so beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww no Embo not Skittle!! :cry: I thought all was ok??? Going to pop onto her journal now.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Fitzy and Ducky I hope everything goes perfectly today!!


----------



## daviess3

Amanda she's gorgeous!!! I can't wait for that in love feeling!!! Xx
Fili sorry ur days not good ur not going tommorow are you? I had days with no symptoms hun especially further on you get so don't stress anymore!! Xx
Tracie my hubby's working away in Lincoln an where there working the Olympic torch is going through is that where ur friends carrying it? X

Afm bit achey today bladders still permanently full!! Left buttock has shooting pains an pelvis aches!! Ahhhhh!! Early labour mayb ok after all! Lol x


----------



## croydongirl

Amanda- She is just too cute. I am sure it is so hard to be without her, but I am praying she continues to do well and is home where she belongs really soon. Enjoy your cuddles today. I showed her pic to hubs and he said "Whoa, that's how big our kid is!?! How is he fitting inside you still?" I think it's going to give me some leverage for him to do the dishes more often! ha ha! 

Davies - I feel like every time I stand up and feel my full bladder I am convinced the pressure is going to make my waters break or something. Every time I go to the loo now I am checking for mucus plug not bleeding :) I swear my kid is in the weirdest positions which wouldn't be bad except its making my belly a really distorted shape and its making me a bit self conscious when I am out and about, I don;t want people thinking a little alien is about to pop out - that's what it looks like!

Fili- Sorry about your stressful day. I was a nursery nurse in a school like that when I lived in England. It was rewarding because I was able to really invest in the kids, but I can imagine how stressful that would be for subs to take on. And you are right to be frustrated when you had specifically asked to not be in classrooms like that. I hope you can relax, because you are right that me-mo has to come first for you. That's noting to be shy about :)

Hopeful - so sweet to hear your stories and hear how you are both falling in love with your little ones


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks madrid x

Kat I hope so although I was really really sick 24 hrs a day up till 11weeks with my first loss an baby stopped growing at 6 so unfortunately symptoms don't relax me like they should x

Fili :cry: that so sad for all those kids x sorry you had a stressful day are you going back thurs an fri? X

Davies :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

No way to going back! Me-mo comes first no question. I cancelled! I'll take another job if it's an ok school tho. 
How you doing mrs kg? 
Em I'm so sad about bd. I really think she should get some blood clotting tests done now. :nope:


----------



## Mrskg

Good I'm glad you're not going back you dont need the stress x I'm ok feeling rough an that's fine if all ok but if not I'll be mighty pissed off :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah it's horrible when it's not for a good reason but it will be Hun!! I have such a good feeling for you about this one, it was meant to be!! 

Davies sorry you're in pain :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Croy pleased im not the only one! I feel pressure tugging an full bladder but nothing comes out i agree like there going to make my waters go!! I find it even harder to eat now to had an egg mayo roll an pack of plain crisps at lunch after 2 digestive biscuits for breakfast an 2 nextarines, now dinner i had a bowl of strawberries an pineapple i just cant manage to much i will try an get a bit of toast or a crumpet later but with the bladder an full feeling an heartburn not much room!!! XX
AN the heads not even engaged yet, its down but not engaged is urs croy? x


----------



## puppycat

Mom2mmcjg - Just added you on FB, initials are LS

tuckie27 - Added you too :)

duckytwins - Amazing that you felt baby move, it'll get more and more obvious from here and WOW does it make a difference when you're PARL and worried :thumbup:

croydongirl - Yeh we're already friends on FB :thumbup:

KatM; - great news about the cheque and the new job. So pleased for you hun, that'll help with the move :happydance:

hopeful23456 - So pleased to hear your babies are thriving. Won't be long before they're home :)

fitzy79 - What's the time difference? When's your scan? 

Embo78 - Great news that you slept but not so good about BD :( I'm so sad for her. I am so fed up with bad news right now, it's everywhere and when it's IRL it's more difficult to avoid :(

Madrid98 - I had my clexane in my tummy too, hurts lots!

heart tree - fab picture. So exciting to hear your updates :)

jenny25 - It must be so cool to have a date to look forward to and to know you'll be a mummy by that date.

filipenko32 - sorry you had a bad day :( I can't imagine that there are schools that have such troubled children and seemingly no support for either the teachers OR the pupils :(


----------



## filipenko32

I'm having a panic and thinking I need to go for a reassurance scan before Tuesday. Is that ridiculous?


----------



## jenny25

Fili it's not honey I was exactly the same as you at one point I felt like I was havin a breakdown xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, sorry you had such a rough day, sounds so stressful. Seriously though try not to worry, as much as stress isnt ideal it wont have done the baby any harm. As someone said to me once, their doctor said that you've got to think of all the women in developing countries and through wars that suffer stress on a daily basis and still carry pregnancies.
All you can do is try to avoid it as much as possible and you've done the right thing saying your not going back! Your scan will be fine on Tuesday Im sure of it. Just take it easy the next few days, your baby comes first x


----------



## fitzy79

Had scan and unfortunately didn't yet get the lovely reassurance of a fetal pole and little flicker of life. Gest sac and yolk are looking good and my FS said that he can see where the fetal matter (what will be the fetal pole) is forming on the top of gest sac but it needs to be 2mm to measure and is too small yet. He claims that he is confident all will be ok and wants me back next Monday but OH is away so it will be Tues morning. 

I took a trigger shot to ovulate but spose there's a little window of when ovulation took place...6+2 but I'm very likely only 6+1 so just on the cusp of when heartbeat usually kicks off and I also have a retroverted uterus so makes it that bit more difficult to see at this early stage. 

I'm saying all the right stuff but in reality am terrified that things will all go arseways again!!


----------



## filipenko32

Fitzy that's sounds fine to me! Sounds like spot on development for dates. My hb was seen at 6.4 xxx


----------



## cazi77

All sounds like its progressing as it should fitzy fingers crossed you get to see the heartbeat on Monday xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jen and just :hugs: xxx


----------



## sara1

Fitzy- I know you must be super scared, but the girls are right, you're really spot on for 6+1. Like Fili, I did't see a heartbeat till 6+4 either. The fact that your doctor is confident is a good thing. It's going to be a tough weekend for you, but you'll get through it and you will see your heartbeat on Tuesday. many :hugs:

Fili- I'm so sorry you had such a tough time of it today. Schools like that are tough, and you're right they need loads of preparation... it's nearly impossible to go in as a substitute and not get slammed. It's very sad, but I think you definitely made the right decision not going back. I think you'll feel more confident once you've had a chance to relax. Tuesday is only a few days away.

Heart- WOW She's gorgeous! I'm so very happy for you (I showed her to dh and he made a few very female sort of noises...it was super cute). I can;t imagine how rough it must be being home without her, but it sounds like she's progressing by leaps and bounds and hopefully its just a matter of days!

Just- I can sympathize. I'm desperate to feel movement, but all I'm getting are a few flutter at night which I can't definitively say aren't just gas/digestion. Doctor said any day now.

Any news from Ducky?

Afm- My scan was pushed up to today from tomorrow so... I have pics! She was waving the whole time. We're still measuring quite a bit ahead at 18+6... still team :pink:, with a nice solid heart rate of 150bpm. Dh was able to come with me and it's always so special when he's there. He and my doc have a great rapport and he was asking all sorts of questions... At one point I thought he might break out a pen and start taking notes about femur measurements :haha: With every scan the reality that this pregnancy is progressing well sinks in a little deeper. Seeing Hopeful and Heart 'graduate' has also really brought things closer to home. OMG I think I'm actually going to be a mom!
 



Attached Files:







June 27.PNG
File size: 153.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## duckytwins

I'm on my phone so can't say much. I'll post properly later, but I don't want leave anyone hanging. Had my NT scan and she kept saying baby is perfect! Face is perfect, NT area is perfect, spine is perfect! I'm holding her to it. Measuring a day ahead! Boop was hiccupping, waving, trying to put fingers on the mouth, stretching, and tumbling! I'll post pictures when I get home. Thank you everyone for being there for me!


----------



## duckytwins

Oh and heartbeat is 173! Nice and strong!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fitzy, I genuinely think that things are progressing as they should. It all sounds promising to me. I hope the days fly by until Tuesday.

Sara, glad you got to see your little girl again and waving..how cute! Your so lucky that you get 3d scans.
My next scan is next Tues for a cervical length check so Im unsure if I will get to see the baby in detail, I hope so. Its been 4 weeks since my last scan and Im dying to see it moving around lively again. If your still measuring ahead at 18+6 thats a whole week ahead of me now so would explain why you may have been getting slight flutters at night.


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Fabulous news Ducky :happydance:


----------



## cazi77

Fantastic news Ducky so pleased for you xx


----------



## lexi374

Congratulations to ducky and sara for great scans :thumbup::hugs:

Fitzy keeping my FX for you for next week. :hugs:

Heart gorgeous pic, she is beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Great news on the scans girls mega happy for you mwah xxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- Congrats hun! You might be even closer to my due date than I thought! I know what you mean about the other girls' babies "bringing it home" :D 

Kat- So glad everything is working out and you're going ot live somewhere you love being :)

Heart- She is absolutely precious! I bet you can't get enough of her! So sweet you and OH watched video of her over and over. I can see why you're both so smitten :cloud9: Also, I friend requested you on FB. My name is Meag. 

Ducky- Great news!!! So glad your scan went well! :D

Jodi- I am friends with Croy, Davies, Jenny, Just, Mom2, MrsKG, Ducky, and Puppy...I think that's all. You should be able find me on any of their friends, I doubt there are any other "Meag"s on their friends :p How are your LOs? Any chance of more photos soon???


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- Sorry you had a bad day hun :hugs: Kids can be terrors for their subs :/

I think have figured out who everyone on FB is except the person with the initials T.H...? Which one of you are T.H.?


----------



## hopeful23456

Fitzy- congrats! sounds like u r spot on measurement to me too! Try not to worry this weekend, heartbeats show up quickly once they are there,could be tomorrow but you wouldn't know until scan. Totally understand the worry :hugs:

Jes- congrats to you too! Im going to guess its a girl. That old wives tale about faster heartbeats for girl was true for Heart! 

Fili- :hugs: that just sucks! I wouldn't have the patience for that bullshit! You and me-mo are fine! Glad u aren't going back to that shithole! But sweet you do care about all of them.

Tuckie- will look for you on fb! I need to post new pics but wanted to do it from laptop and still havent turned it on yet.

Twins r good, Ava latched awesomely, again, and drank 11 ml (she gets 37 total so rest comes from tube) but Dylan just wants to sleep on me :) dh and I changed diapers again. Going back tonight.


----------



## Mrskg

great news on scans girls :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

Heart: she is gorgeous!!!! :) You must be soooooo happy. Are you still ''in shock'', because she's really there! Congrats!

Kat: I'm really happy for you guys. It's great news!

Fili: I know the waiting is just killing all of us. I was supposed to have my next scan on the 9th, but turns out both the docs are on vacation, so I have to wait until the 16th...But I keep telling myself that by the 16th, I'll be almost 11 weeks, so my first trimester will be almost over!!

I have my app with my hematologist tomorrow, I really wonder what the doc's gonna tell me.

Madrid: I'm sure your next scan will be ok:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news ducky!! Yay!! :yipee: :yipee: 
Sara I love your pic!! :cloud9: So cute about your dh, he sounds wonderful! 
Hopeful bless little Dylan falling asleep instead of feeding! Sounds like they are both doing so well! Not long now till you have them at home I bet! Xxx
Melfy good luck with the hemotologist tomorrow. I hope you get some answers. 
It's 1am here and I'm up with preggo insomnia after going to sleep at 9! Hubs put me to bed and I don't remember going!


----------



## duckytwins

Here's my favorite picture of boop, waving hi!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/92f51680.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

Oh, I forgot to mention. I just happened to ask the secretary, on my way out, if she knew anything about my trisomy test and she said that I have it scheduled for tomorrow morning at 10am. WHAT?!?! She said, "didn't anyone call you?" Uh, no. :nope: I would have known it was tomorrow if someone had called me!!! :dohh:

So I get another scan and blood test tomorrow too... woulda been nice to know ahead of time... but at least it'll be done and over with.


----------



## justwaiting

ducky that picture is adorable. Congrats.
Good luck with your tests tomorrow


----------



## justwaiting

I've started to swell, just noticed my rings were tight on my hands and my feet feel swollen not massively so but I could do without sausage fingers :( .

Hopeful so glad Ava is such a pro at latching, they do say baby girls are stronger when born premmie. Atleast it gives you the chance to get the hang of things before trying with both of them.


----------



## Embo78

Great news on the scans.

Ducky I love your perfect scan :) you can't ask for more than that. Have you any intuition on gender? 

Slept for the third night in a row :wohoo: From 9pm til 5.30am. I'm beyond happy. I feel like a "normal" pregnant lady!!! It's wonderful not being irritable, emotional and sad. It's amazing how bad you can feel just from lack of sleep.
Fili I hope I haven't passed it on to you :( My doctor told me insomnia is very common amongst recurrent pregnancy loss ladies :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Em I'm so glad you're sleeping again! :yipee: I go back to sleep an hour later usually for 5 hours so it's not too bad. It's annoying when im working though as obviously I can't get the extra hours. Xx

Ducky i love your scan picture!!! So cute!!! :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Fab scan ducky I can't decide if boy or girl! U have any ideas? Do you get another pic today? X

Hopeful too cute Dylan falling asleep! Ava being a good girl I wonder if that's how they will be? X
Just drink lots of water it does really help with swelling chick I am prone to it even before pregnancy an I have drank lots of water an so far no swelling to write he about! X

Afm well me an Croy 35 weeks today!! So wierd scary next week we will b considered full term my mw told me!! Scary! But fab?! I actually thought I was in labour last night lol! Couldn't sleep till one am as was to hot! At 4.20 woke up to wee well I couldn't move for the pain my stomach was rock solid!! I thought omg I'm home alone this isn't happening!! Got up went for a wee an instantly it went lol, got back in bed slept till 7am!! Just me being dramatic! Was obviously just a stronger braxton hick! But I can't even handle that lol!! X
Embo sleep yay xx
Fili to funny hubs put u to bed?! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats on the great scans girls! Ducky that pic is soooo clear, love the little hand! You must be feeling relieved!!

Embo great that you are sleeping better, insomnia must suck!
Kellie sorry for fat fingers!! Are your ankles/feet ok
Heart love the new pic! Hopeful looking forward to more pics soon of the twinnies- bet they have changed already!
Fili sounds like a day of hell! Defo don't go back lol!!

Happy milestone day girls!!!

AFM I've done it, today is vagina day! It seemed so far away a few weeks ago and now I'm finally here and Im so pleased!!


----------



## cazi77

Happy v day bumpy!!

Lovely bump pic xx


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Fitzy that's sounds fine to me! Sounds like spot on development for dates. My hb was seen at 6.4 xxx




tuckie27 said:


> Fili- Sorry you had a bad day hun :hugs: Kids can be terrors for their subs :/
> 
> I think have figured out who everyone on FB is except the person with the initials T.H...? Which one of you are T.H.?

TH is me!!


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy happy vagina day hun lovely bump x


----------



## jenny25

Happy v day darling xxx

Sleep what's that ? Hubby woke me 3x last night with his snoring I was ready too put a pillow over his face haha

I'm off too the doctors shortly I've got loads of spider vains in my arms have no idea why or what it is so gonna go get it checked out xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congrats Bumpy on V day. That is a big achievement. Your looking great with your bump now!

I cant wait to be 24 weeks, I keep thinking how its 6 weeks away and think to myself what I was doing 6 weeks ago and how that has flew by.
Only when Im 24 weeks will I feel confident to start looking at baby things.


----------



## daviess3

Well I just had a lovely sleep! I'm really tired today! Had a good hour just had a english muffin as felt bit dizzy when I woke up! I'm back on sofa has anyone else got no get up an go? I feel soooo letgarhic! I need to go to dry cleaners primark but can't b bothered!! X


----------



## puppycat

Yup, i can't even be bothered to eat...


----------



## cazi77

Yep me too but have so much to do! I hope no-one calls round unexpectedly house is a tip!


----------



## Embo78

Yep no energy here but I'm sooooo borrreeed!!


----------



## daviess3

That's how I feel can't b bothered but bored!! My house is a mess thank goodness for dishwasher! One minute it's nice outside next horrible! Can't bare it! Might do but of housework later?! Just bored! X


----------



## filipenko32

I'm joining the no energy day too but I just cleaned all my flat :haha: 
Happy vagina day! :rofl: happy v day bumps!! Yay!! 
It's too hot! :growlmad: makes me grumpy. I wish it was snowing with howling winds.
Davies you're making me want a muffin now :munch:


----------



## daviess3

Haha fili!! I like the sun but this is just muggy cloudiness!! Horrid! Meant to storm later!! Fxd! U got more energy than me cleaning done! I wish mine was!! The hoovers been in my room since Sunday!! An I still haven't bothered! Lol! An that means downstairs hasn't been hoovered since Sunday!! With a st Bernard!! Not the one! Quite gross! But I'm going to get on the case! X


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day bumpy x

Embo yay for sleep :happydance:

Jenny hope you get on ok at docs x

Davies I have no energy either prob better get used to it lol x

Scan booked for Monday 16th July :happydance: doesn't seem too far away x


----------



## Embo78

I need to do some housework too :( Need to get off my lazy ass :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Mrskg I has zero energy at ur stage!! Was awful I slept like 16 hours a day! Loved it! X


----------



## Embo78

I remember the first tri exhaustion. I felt like I had a permanent hangover!


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah that's how I feel x glad tomorrow is last day of school an nursery so I'll be able to have lazy days x ms appeared again today but think it's cause I needed to eat x always have nausea :sick: can cope with anything though just praying it's all not for nothing x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Not a happy bunny today. My effing car has broken, Clutch cable went just lucky i wasnt driving it at the time. dont even wanna think what would have happened.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tracie carS are ok while they working eh! So glad you weren't in it x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

doesnt help i was stuck in the middle of the supermarket carpark in the rain with a screaming baby.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw no that's just bloody typical x


----------



## daviess3

Oh tracie not the one!!! That's my worst fear breaking down at least u weren't In it though!! 
Trying to sit in garden sod housework! Lol! Cloud bathing I think it's called!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

weve had a thunder and lightning storm for 3 hours now...


----------



## KatM

Hi everyone,
My laptop died and I want to wait till I move to get another one, so will be brief. 

Ducks,
Adorable,

Embo,
Yay for sleep. I cant wait to sleep without irritating earplugs once I move out of this shithole. 

Davies and Croy and Puppy and a few more,
Almost there!!!

bumpy,
Love the pic. You look fab. 

Tracie,
Sucks about the car. Happened to me last week. Have my new Prius now. 

AFM,
It's triple digits here all week. I am packing inside. Anxiously waiting my scan tomorrow and anxiously waiting for my hubby's job offer/money owed from company to be finalized. Seems like everything is up in the air. 

Oh, DH finally spoke to his parents. Looks like they are going to get a loan to pay back the money they took from him. It seems like the loan is actually going to go through. We will see. I am waiting for 3 good things to actually finalize.


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy - Congrats on V day :) I remember the relief that washed over me when we hit that day. It was after that that we started to shop. Slowly at first, but until then we didn't have anything for the baby just in case :)

Davies - Happy 35 weeks to us! Can you believe it? I had the same thing the other night waking up with so much pressure and hard belly. I thought I was about to go into labor, I was convinced when i stood up my waters would burst but they didn't and after I peed everything felt more normal. Are you starting to have less appetite? I can eat in the morning but I am just not hungry most of the rest of the day. I make myself eat small things through the day because I am exhausted and know I need energy but I am mostly eating fruits and veggies because I fill up so fast. I also have no energy but lots to do. Bleuh!

Tracie - Sorry about your car, but I am so glad that you were not driving at the time, and that you are safe.


----------



## jenny25

Kat that's good news I hope they stick too there word 

Yeah it's so warm here 81 I just can't be arsed me and hubby went to the park st lunch time with the dog omg she got humped by a random dog
Lucky she ain't in season he was sprayed so shocke first time that happened 
I got on fine with the gp 

Aarrons came home from school with a reaction to insect bites so had to get some piriton for him just sitting watching the tennis cheering on my fellow scot Andy Murray wooo


----------



## daviess3

Haha Jen dog getting humped by random! X
Croy defo not much appetite but try eat lil sn often had scrambeld egg bout 3pm then will probably eat cheese an biscuits for dinner as can't do much else! Fruit is good but sets off my heartburn!! Still loving nectarines x


----------



## jenny25

Sarah the look on her poor face she didn't know what was going on she officially lost her doggy virginity 2 days after her 3rd birthday lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ah what is she? My dogs been spayed but my mil retriever still try's to jump her every so often! She looks at me as if to say mum tell him!! Girls just aren't same as blokes! Lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Glad all was ok at the docs Jen! Funny about your dog!! 
Davies I love nectarines too this pregnancy but I now prefer satumas with baggy skins which are easy to peel!
Great news Kat but frustrating that everything is up in the air still, I know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies do you think your lovely dog will be ok when baby comes or will she be jealous?


----------



## puppycat

Anybody else get heartburn/indigestion from anything and everything?? Ugh.


----------



## jenny25

Lol she is a boxer cross with a staff big softie 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/4ce8ee61.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

Aw Jen she is gorgeous x shes a woman now lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

Lol she loves her cuddles she is great with kids xx


----------



## puppycat

Awwww doggy snuggles :)


----------



## filipenko32

Tracie, where do you live? I want storms!! Think some are coming...
Sorry about your car :hugs: I hope you're OK and weren't stuck!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww cute Jen! 

I hope Mummy Heart and Mummy Hopeful are doing OK!


----------



## daviess3

AH Jen 2 cute bless her!! XX
Fili my poochie will probably feel bit put out at first i said to my hubby today she cries from 5am i get up go down i feed her she eats she falls asleep she wakes up i have to play in garden then i brush her change her waters etc, she has another nap!! then cuddles, she sleeps most of the day wakes up when i make lunch an stares at me eating!! Sleeps in afternoon gets restless an stroppy in heat ( barks at people at the door) Then dinner bit more playtime an bed!! Not to different to a baby!! Lol Shes such a little softie i think once she figures out what a baby is she will be fine! She will probably be scared at first lol!! Shes scared of everything apart from people she knows!! x

Pups omg me no matter what i do dont eat i have heartburn i give up an eat when i can manage it an just use tesco heartburn tablets (fruit flavoured) After!! x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Davies she is so lovely and a lot like a baby as you say!!! I bet she will be fine with your new addition! I feel so sorry for you having a heartburn (and pups) it's the worst feeling but my sister was in AGONY all day long, like you seem to be. So I think you're going to have a little girl with loads of hair like my sister did!!

My sickness is back :yipee: SOOOOOO grateful!!!!! phew!


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry to hear about the car tracie, glad to hear you are safe though.

cute dog jen!

sorry to girls that are suffering with heartburn, i havent had any yet, theres still time though i guess!

Im addicted to necterines and cherries at the moment, cant get enough of either!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps how's your dad doing? 

Hmmm the thought of cherries are not doing it for me. In fact I couldn't finish a cherry ice lolly the other day. Can't get enough ice lollies though especially lemonade ones. And fizzy water is THE best invention!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Nottingham Fili. It was awful!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Are you ok now? :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yeah fine :) was just panicing over the car... OH gave me a surprise when he came home.. he had the car with him! it was fixed already


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies, haven't had a chance to catch up at all. Just wanted to let you know that I probably won't be on here for a few days. We're having computer troubles so I can't get online. I'm at the library right now. Just didn't want you to worry.
Oh, and hubby said last night as he's rubbing my belly that our daughter's name is Gloriana! :happydance: I knew he'd come back around. :flower:


----------



## Mrskg

Great news tracie an mom2 xxx

Fili yay for :sick: lol xxx


----------



## duckytwins

puppycat said:


> Anybody else get heartburn/indigestion from anything and everything?? Ugh.

OMG YES!!! I wake up with it, water gives me heartburn! It's true, I get it from everything and nothing! It's awful!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mom2 we would have worried otherwise :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Looks like Im joining mom2 - my computer made a really loud noise (like a weather alert) and then died and wouldnt power on, its still under warranty so they are sending it to be repaired and said it could take up to 4 weeks! Im on my nook tablet now, so unless I have either really good or really bad news, I'll just be lurking! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## jenny25

My laptop died months ago so been using my iPhone lol it sucks but saving to get a new one lol xx


----------



## daviess3

Uk ladies mamas and papas have an offer on maternity nursing bras 3 for £15!! free delivery dont have all sizes but i brought couple of different as need some now anyway! Get shopping for that hospital bag ladies!! XX

Toooo hot dog got ear infection!! Sitting here with her panting an shes been heavy breathing for fisteen mins! Luckily i had some antibiotics here from last time, bless her xx

Heart hopeful hows the bubbas?? xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

duckytwins said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else get heartburn/indigestion from anything and everything?? Ugh.
> 
> OMG YES!!! I wake up with it, water gives me heartburn! It's true, I get it from everything and nothing! It's awful!Click to expand...

The only thing that didnt was milk, my bst friend at the end, i used to get through atleast 2 pints a day, if not more.


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day!

Bumpyplease- and happy v day!!!
Croydongirl
Daviess3
Filipenko32
Justkeeptryin
Mom2mmcjg
Sticky_wishes

I need to read back

LOVE the scan pic Jes- love the hand!!! 

I'm pumping in nicu now... Stayed all day, going to stay day and night soon, it's awesome, Im getting much more used to taking care of them. I take pics daily but can't see how to post them without photobucket or something...


----------



## puppycat

Tracie87 said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Anybody else get heartburn/indigestion from anything and everything?? Ugh.
> 
> OMG YES!!! I wake up with it, water gives me heartburn! It's true, I get it from everything and nothing! It's awful!Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing that didnt was milk, my bst friend at the end, i used to get through atleast 2 pints a day, if not more.Click to expand...

Yeh I have sort of drunk about that much milk today as it goes :blush: lol


----------



## daviess3

I like milk but have to drink it slowly!! Apparently milk can make it worse apparently skimmed milk is what's ok!! I can only do semi skimmed!! But do find it does help! Also sleeping on left side is meant to b better!! I just have better days an worse think it depends how bubba is to! X


----------



## heart tree

I think I need to accept the fact that I can't catch up. I'm still trying to read posts from Sunday. I'll try to read the most recent posts instead. 

Hopeful, any idea when the babes are going home?

Croy and Davies, do you have your hospital bags packed? I have to say, my list was pretty complete, though I didn't get to use it! 

Sounds like there have been some awesome scans. So happy for you all!

If there is any major news that I missed in the past few days, can someone update me? 

My days revolve around my boobs. I wake up and pump. Then I leave for the hospital at 8am. I feed the baby and snuggle with her at 9am for an hour. Then I go pump. Then I have an hour to pee, get some food, make some calls, then it's back to the baby to feed and snuggle, then pumping, etc. I do this cycle all day until I get home at 8 pm. But the fun doesn't stop. I then have to pump 2 more times before going to bed. I'm exhausted by the end of the night. 

Good news is that Delilah is doing really well. She is an awesome feeder and I'm a milk machine. We're a good pair. She's off of her IV which gave her nutrients. We're strictly doing breastmilk now. She had a little jaundice but was only under the sun lamp for less than 24 hours. The heart murmur they heard is going away. It was most likely something they heard because all of her blood vessels were so thin and they could just hear more. What else? She is getting moved out of the isolette and into an open air crib which means she can regulate her temperature. She is super feisty and unbelievably cute. Pics don't do her justice. She has my chubby cheeks, but looks a lot like Tim. My mom is a great support. Tim stayed home today to clean the house and go food shopping. My mom came here with me. We'll probably keep doing that. Tim is going to go back to work and then come to the hospital in the evenings. He wants to take time off when Delilah comes home. 

I'm healing well. It still hurts to sit for long periods of time, but I have no choice. Overall I think I'm pretty lucky that I only had a small tear. 

I think that's it for now. Gotta go feed the baby again!


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - so good to hear from you, I am thrilled things are going so well for you and little Delilah. It sounds like you have your routine down. Have they given you a time frame when you might be able to bring her home? I am sure that you miss her terribly at night but I hope you can get some good sleep and rest and be more healed nd back to physical normal (what ever that is) by the time she is with you. 
I don't think you missed anything major on here. You saw the good scans :) always a welcome sight.

I am kinda wishing that baby boy comes out sooner rather than later. I am so uncomfortable!

We did our hospital tour tonight and I almost wanted to ask if they would just get him out while we were there! I am ready to be done. 35 weeks today and ready for this kid anytime after the 36 week mark...hoping he takes the hint. 

Sending hugs your way xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhhhh yuck think I have the dreaded pregnancy insomnia!! I feel awful!
Been awake since 2.30 and now it's 5.30 and I'm sat on the sofa with a cuppa watching trashy tv!!

Davies I saw that deal on bras, it's really good considering some are £22 each!! It's a bit early for me to get measured for nursing bras though and u are right sizes are limited. Hopefully they will do this offer again though in a couple of months time. I just ordered my nursery furniture from there though and they had a deal where I got a free Moses basket so happy with that!!

Heart and hopeful sounds like your bubbas are doing amazingly well I'm so pleased for you both!! Keep the updates coming I love hearing about them!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :wave:

Heart- Love the update! So glad you're both doing so well with the BFing and Hopeful too. What is it like to BF? What does it feel like? Is it weird or painful or what? I'm curious because I just can't wrap my head around it!

Ducky- Super cute pic of your LO! Love the little hand waving! Perfect shot :thumbup:

Croy- Don't worry, you are sooo close! He'll be here before you know it! :D

Nothing much to report here. It's late, a little pat midnight. Hubby and I have been playing poker on my insomnia nights :) Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy I measured myself now so got some for now as my current ones getting bit tight! I was awake at 230 430 an 6am! 6 was the dog though! But looking after petes well our nephew today from 12 so gonna try have a nap x

Croy I to an uncomfy now are you doing raspberry leaf tea? I'm doing capsules as don't like the tea! Just one a day but it's meant to help soften the cervix, I don't want to bring on labour but I will do anything to help the process easier!! X

Heart ah Delilah bless her doing so well! Have you got anything to help with ur healing? Have they told u when she can come home? Xx

My friends baby Jesse has been transferred back to our local hospital do he is doing really well bless him so pleased, he's still in intensive care but must b stronger to transfer him back! X

Heart my hospital bag isn't packed I have to confess! I will do it on Monday as have ordered a few bits an waiting for arrival! I have most things in a bag ready so hubby could grab it if necessary what did u pack for Delilah? How many nappies etc? X


----------



## daviess3

Hi tuckie it's early here well 730am! I can't decide in bf either!! Not sure if I think it's wierd!! I brought closer to nature bottles incase I can't bf or don't like it! ( I no that sounds selfish) but I'm just not sure it's for me! I'm going to buy some milk coz I really am not sure about it! I feel so guilty saying that! X


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies! Heart and Hopeful I read your posts at 3am this morning and went back to sleep feeling very happy!! Pics pics pics!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: 

I am up, dressed ready and waiting for phone calls to work! So far I have had half day offers which I've declined as I might get full day work offers which is more worth my while. 

Bumps it's getting you ready to get up with babba!! xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie and Davies- I was scared to breastfeed but I had to pump quite a few times first because of preemies and too early to BF yet. That got my boobs used to something sucking milk out...lol. Then Dylan was actually the first to larch on and it was wierd, i was scared, the nurses help though. After that split second of fear and they start drinking I was like holy shit! It an amazing feeling emotionally, You instantly bond more. Physically, it feels like the pump and doesn't hurt right away. Only time it hurts is when they suck extra hard and just feels like a pinch I guess? Or if they kinda bite down (Dylan does that now) but its not bad at all and they say your nipples toughen up eventually. 

Being they came early there was no doubt I wanted them to have breastmilk as its a million times better than formula. 

Not sure when they can come home. One nurse said maybe a week for ava but the neonatologist said they never know. They have to do 2 days/ nights in a row of feeding on their own and keep gaining weight.


----------



## Embo78

Davies thanks for the info :) just ordered three nursing bras. 2 nice soft cotton ones and a lacy one. I hope my boobs don't get too much bigger or they won't fit!!!

I'm definitely breast feeding. I am so determined this time to persevere! It's become my mission in life!!! I don't judge anyone on how they choose to feed their baby though. I really don't know how anyone can tbh. It's awful in baby club. Mothers jumping down other mothers throats for how they choose to parent. I'm so glad we're gonna have a MARL group :thumbup:
I breastfed each of my children but I wish I would've done it longer and not given up so easily. I hope to breastfeed for at least a year with otto. I can't wait :)
It'll be much easier for me with otto because Gav is so supportive and he's going to encourage me and support me as much as he possibly can :)

I slept again girls :wohoo: 10pm til 7am! Get me!! Now I have to deal with having a brain on full alert!! How are you ladies on mat leave doing? What do you do with your time? I'm sooooo bored! Maybe I should draw myself a schedule or something!!


----------



## Embo78

Hopeful I love your description of breast feeding. I've breast fed and bottle fed my children and the feeling you get when you breast feed is indescribable! The feeling of bonding and utter love is just amazing :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

If u do bottle feed formula it's ok too! My mom didn't BF me or my brother and we turned out great ;)


----------



## Embo78

Of course it's ok! I did it with all three of mine :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

If they r preemies though, they will really encourage you to BF. I was only planning on doing it for 3-4 months but now will try and keep going for 6-8 months or maybe more but not past 1 year. Not sure how it will be when they get teeth...


----------



## jenny25

Girls can I ask have any of you experienced tummy ache at all ? Just below your boobs in the centre like someone has punched you and it's sore too breathe ? X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, hope everyone is well.

Hopeful and Heart, its great to hear how the babies are doing. Sounds like they are all thriving. As difficult as it must be to leave them at night, I reckon it must let you build your strength up by getting a good nights sleep, just in preparation for when they come home. Sooner rather than later by the sounds of things.

I cant believe Im 18 weeks now, never thought I'd get this far. My belly is weird when I wake up in the mornings. I can feel my bump so hard and def. bigger at my right side. Obviously as the baby is in my right womb. I think Im going to have a lopsided bump haha


----------



## Neversaynever

Happy milestone day to:-

Just waiting
Sara1
Tuckie27

Seems strange not having your name here heart :haha: oh and happy 32 weeks to me :D

Heart..you're doing so well...I teared up reading your update then cried seeing your updated status and ticker :cloud9:

Hopeful...sounds just perfect with the BF and I hope you get to bring the babies home soon. How's hubby coping?

Fab scan results ladies...think it was ducky and someone else...sorry :wacko:

Kat...good luck with the move

Tuckie..you're moving soon too?

Jenn..don't know about the pain sorry

Davies...you do what you feel is best for you and tits (no pun intended) to what anyone else thinks :flower:

Em...glad you had another fab sleep :yipee:

Bumpy..belated happy vagina day :cloud9:

Pups...:hugs:

And I can't remember anyone else sorry :dohh:

Oh mom2...glad hubby is back on to Gloriana :thumbup:

Abi..you ok?

MrsM...mrsK...Fili...Sara..Tracie...erm erm erm drat...that's it :dohh:

AFM...get to see my baby again later..MW referred me as she measured excessive growth on Wednesday (I think she was just crap but not complaining!) so I get to see a squashed big baby :haha: tempted to find out gender...nooooooo way hosay!

Happy friday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Never haha that made me laugh x
Jen I have Hun! It's like cant breathe winded feeling have to stand up an stretch to give baby bit of room! Lol! Cx


----------



## sara1

Hi ladies, 

Sorry, I've been a bit awol these last few days... I've been reading and keeping up but my schedule has been so full that I've not had the time to post properly.

Happy Milestone day!
Just
Tuckie
Never
and Me :happydance: ... not sure how I feel about the sweet potato though... Ah well, I suppose it's a step up from an onion

Heart, Hopeful- I'm absolutely loving the updates. Really they brighten up my day! It sounds like you both my be able to have your babies home very soon. Hopeful- Your description of breast feeding was lovely. 

Embo- Serious congratulations on sleeping... Really there's nothing worse than insomnia. 

Davies- You know what's best for you and your baby when it comes to feeding. It's a very personal choice. It's nobody else's business and you shouldn't have any guilt for expressing your reservations. Personally, I want to try, but I'm certainly not going to beat myself up if it doesn't work for me.

Bumpy- HAPPY (belated) V-DAY :yipee: Time to start shopping!!

Jen- Sorry you're having some discomfort. You're dog's a beauty... they say boxers are the most child friendly breed!

Kat- Hope the details have started to solidify and everything falls into place for your move.

Never- I got a giggle out of your post:haha: Hopefully you can get a nice pic!

Fili- How's supply teaching going, after your disaster school?

Afm- Packing and organizing as we leave for holiday tomorrow... I filled 2 large shoe boxes with the meds I need to take with me... ridiculous, thank god we're talking the car or I don't know where I'd put it all! I'll be gone 3 weeks, and I'm betting we'll have at least one new baby on this thread before I get back... Croy, Davies, Pups... hope you're all packed!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies maybe I will feel different when babes here but for now I'm unsure! Will see! 
Where u going for 3 weeks Sara? Lovely jealous me!!! X


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies maybe I will feel different when babes here but for now I'm unsure! Will see! 
Where u going for 3 weeks Sara? Lovely jealous me!!! X


----------



## jenny25

I might go to the hospital I don't feel right at all I've just woken from a sleep and feel worse the pain is gone but I feel so sick and unsteady on my feet my sugar level is fine as well


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day!

Just waiting
Sara1
Tuckie27
NSN!

Pumping again... 

JustKeep. - lol on sleep before babies come. We have to pump every 3 hours so our boobs are ready for babies to suck every 3 hours :) but I'm guessing we do get a little more sleep? I sleep about 4-5 hours a night but not all in a row 2 hours here and an hour there. Last night I had insomnia bad and slept maybe 3 hours.

I loved the dog pic too, was that jens?

Nsn- u r funny, can't wait for squished baby pic


----------



## hopeful23456

Hope u feel better Jen! Maybe muscle tear from growing belly?

Sara- have a fun trip! Hope to hear from you and how much fun u r having


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm the resident clown/entertainer :haha:

Woop woop all ok with my rainbow..they reckon it's weight is 4lb 5oz already :dance:

Got to see the mouth open and close..totally in love :cloud9:

Got feet and face pics too..not fantastic but they're mine :haha:

Jenn..good luck..hope you're ok

Sara..happy trip to away :dance:

Xxx


----------



## jenny25

I will text my midwife too see if she is out in clinic maybe pop in incase it's low bp or that xx


----------



## daviess3

I hoovered Jen an felt dizzy but I suffer from low blood pressure! I do think it gets worse the later on as your lungs are squashed to! You no ur own body Jen an if u don't feel right get checked chicken hope ur ok keep us updated xx


----------



## daviess3

Never that's a good size I reckon mines about the same at ur gestation as at 30 weeks mine was 3lb 13oz!! So another 2 weeks bout right! 
Hopeful that was jens dog lil cutie xx

I got petes nephew, I feel dizzy period crampy only light but achey was going to go round park with him but keep needing to sit down so think its best I don't! In case I pass out! Feel weak an shaky! X


----------



## Neversaynever

Ooo Davies be careful...period crampy can be a sign :wacko:

Stop having early babies...means it'll soon be me :sad2: I'm not ready :nope:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

No it's not intense or anything it's just bit of an ache Im not having any braxton hicks or any mucus plug loss or anything!! X


----------



## sara1

Davies, Jen- Sounds like you could both due with a ring to the doctor just to be safe. Davies, stay out of the sun and put your feet up instead! I'll second what Never said: no more early babies!


----------



## croydongirl

Jen - I would give your MW a ring just to check. I have had some dizzy spells feeling really sick to my stomach all of a sudden, comes on like a hot flash. For me I just have to sit down and let it pass. I have pretty low blood pressure normally and doc just said with all the extra blood and having to pump it around more than just my body its just my blood pressure dropping. Try putting your feet up and see if that helps. It won't make you feel any worse at least!

Davies - You should take it easy too lovely. I would be SO jealous if you have your bubs now :) I keep telling my little guy, "just wait one more week and then you can come any time"

afm - I pulled a muscle in my back yesterday and am in quite a lot of pain when I move. It made it even harder to sleep so I am exhausted this morning. I am staying in bed a bit longer and see if I can nap a bit.

Meeting with our doula this afternoon for the last time before baby comes!! Last night we did the hospital tour...really can't wait to just have this kid in my arms, I am definitely getting impatient and the discomfort isn't helping.


----------



## daviess3

AH croy my bubbas not coming i just bit achey etc, an low blood pressure to!! Croy are we friends on fb? I cant figure out whos who lol!! You take it easy chicken! I could do with a lil sleep to but got nephew here, pete should be home in about 45 mins so i can have a rest then. Croy you using epo or rlt? 
xx


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I am not sure if I found you or not, my name is Chrissie did I send you a request?
I totally forgot about rlt, I need to get some!! I think because bubba is still sideways most of the time its just really uncomfortable. I wish he would turn all the way so he was head down. 
It's funny that now I am not checking for blood but every time I go to the bathroom I am checking for the mucus plug or some bleeding to indicate something is happening!!


----------



## jenny25

I tried to get ahold of my midwife I got missed call from her and a voicemail tried to call her back but nothing x


----------



## jenny25

I spoke to my midwife she thinks it's the baby giving me those pains by
Y punchin me she said if I have anymore than 4 more episodes to go in , also with the heat it can make me feel the way I do so she gave me
A list of things too watch out for she was great 

Aarrons gone to his nans for the night I've been in bed all day I plan on staying here I'm so tired xxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh Jen pleased you got a night off!! What did she say to look out for?? My backs been hurting this evening an heartburn has laid off!! Which is nice! X

Croy I got rlt capsules keep forgetting to take them lol!! Didn't no ur lil man was on his side! My Baby's head down but not engaged yet I wonder how u no when it is engaged? X


----------



## croydongirl

Jen - glad she reassured you, I hope you can take it easy now.

Just wanted to share my latest bump pic that I added to my blog. I am the huge one on the end! haha!

https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/06/every-pregnant-womans-dream.html


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - My MIL told me that when the head is down it's when you really get the pregnant waddle! I am still waiting. Last week baby boy looked like he had been turned around to head down but I am pretty sure he has turned back to sideways again. I have a definite hump on the right and left of my belly button which I think are butt and head.
I didn't know the rlt came in capsules I will have to try it. I know when my old housemate was preggo she made a pitcher of the tea and kept it in the fridge, it was delish cold, and so refreshing. However, in Seattle it's cold and raining today so a hot cuppa would be nicer :)


----------



## jenny25

Sarah she said to watch out for shortness of breath best pains pains in calves swelling bleeding abdominal pain she is so awesome she is a brevement midwife so sees people like me every day she has patients of a saint and would go out the way to make sure your ok 

Aarrons away for the full weekend bonus hahaha xx


----------



## puppycat

Jen, glad the MW reassured you, she sounds lovely :)

Can't remember who said about the mamas and papas bras being on offer (sorry :( ) but thank you for pointing it out. It was an awesome offer but unfortunately, having looked, they don't have my size. Not that I knew that until I measured - feckin 42D :saywhat: when did that happen?????

Oh and new bump pic on my journal (a day early)


----------



## hopeful23456

Nice bumps pups and Croy! It's strange to still have a bump but it's gone from under my boobs and it's all at my belly button

Glad u r ok Jen!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys xxx

Jodi how's the twins xxx


----------



## duckytwins

I am so crushed. A local TV show had a contest to give an expectant mother an ultimate baby shower. My friend nominated us because of everything we went though - Having lost two babies before having the boys, then with Jonathan in the hospital, me getting sick, then losing Tess. And finally getting pg with this baby, 7 years after the boys were born. Turns out, after all we've been through, we don't deserve anything for this baby. I wasn't even considered... :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Ducky I'm not sure I fully understand but if i'm right in thinking: why would you want to trade your very personal and emotional journey to a tv show for a baby shower? That doesn't sit well with me at all but everyone's different I suppose!! Tbh having the topic of mc's / baby loss in any kind of 'contest' for a prize relating to a baby makes me feel a bit sick! Tv shows like that exploit vulnerable people. If a person is sharing a story to solely give others hope then that is completely different. Sorry if I've misunderstood!


----------



## duckytwins

It was a nomination that a friend would write and send it, telling them why the friend thought the nominee deserved to win the shower. A friend of mine nominated me for it because she thought after all we've been through, we could use a little help with this baby and well wishes, etc. I'm not saying I would trade our personal story to a tv show for prize money. I'm saying after all the struggling we've done, it would have been a blessing to get some help.


----------



## daviess3

Sorry ducky that sucks!! Xx
Jen thats interesting to no!! Thanks hun enjoy ur peaceful weekend xx
Pups it was me hun with the bras don't forget u increase with milk hun? X


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry ducky we will have to agree to disagree here! If I saw a show like that I would write in to complain and be disgusted but that's just my opinion and not necessarily the right one!


----------



## duckytwins

I think it was just for a nice gesture - give a deserving mom some much needed things for her baby, no cost to her. I would have appreciated to win. We are struggling as it is and this baby will likely have to have mostly second hand things.


----------



## Embo78

I'm sorry you weren't considered ducky. It sounds like it would've been welcomed and needed.
Don't worry about buying pre loved stuff though, your baby won't even know xx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Sarah I apologise for my typos my iPhone gives me fat fingers hahaha xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Ducky - I totally understand why you would be disappointed. It sad to say but there is a lot of tragic stories out there. I am sure (and I would hope) that whoever did get the prize deserved it as much as you. I think that after all of us have been through we appreciate the extra thoughts, prayers and help we get from people who have had it easier. Saying that, I think having "slightly loved" items for babies are totally great. Not buying everything new lets you bring up your baby without harming the planet :) It might seem silly but I have loved all the second hand things people have given and lent us for this baby, it makes me smile to think that they have been used to make another little one (or two) feel loved and comforted.


----------



## filipenko32

Ducky all my baby's clothes will be hand me downs from my sister. Everything! There's nothing wrong with that at all. Before my mc's I taught in one of the most expensive private schools in London and all the parents there passed their clothes down from sibling to sibling and had second hand clothes sales and they were super rich!! With sites like eBay etc there are so many good quality second hand baby things you can get. Maybe you could organise a baby clothes /toys / items swap party with your friends / neighbours? They might want things your sons use? Honestly though there is NO shame in second hand baby clothes. They grow so quick, I'd rather put the money away for their education etc.


----------



## duckytwins

Okay, apparently I am making myself sound selfish. I'm not saying that having to buy second hand things is bad. I'm not so arrogant that it is nothing but the best for my children. We have gotten hand me downs for the boys before and gladly accept anything that someone is generous enough to give us. But it is kind of fun to get some new things for your baby, and being able to open the boxes and take the time to put together new things just for your baby. 

And I'm not saying there aren't other people out there who don't deserve help and support either. It just so happens the girl who won is my brother in law's sister. This is her third baby in three years. She's had at least one shower for each of her pregnancies (and will be getting a family shower for this baby too). She has never suffered a loss or family crisis. I'm crushed because I know her situation and I know she can afford to buy her kids new things three times over. I think the criteria for winning (whether the person was me or not. I AM NOT SAYING IT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ME) should have been stricter.


----------



## croydongirl

Ducky - I don't think you sound selfish. I think that one of the downfalls of this type of site is that we can't hear the tone in each other's voices when we post. i don't think anyone is thinking you were being selfish or that you were not wanting to accept hand me downs. I am so s orry if you thought that is what I was saying, it was certainly not how I meant my comments to come across. 

I can totally see why you would be upset. Who nominated your brother-in-laws sister? I wonder why they thought she deserved it?!


----------



## daviess3

Ah ladies we can all disagree an agree an we will not like my breast feeding were not here to judge but I no one thing we all agree on whether it's breast bottle winning competition second hand clothes etc etc is we all no how it feels to lose a baby an right now we are all here winning our own competition we all have bubbas growing???? So let's focus on that??? Love to all an everyone's opinions xxx


----------



## croydongirl

So true Davies. 
We are all so blessed :) We have to support each other.


----------



## filipenko32

I don't think you sound selfish ducky. There obviously was no miscarriage / loss criteria for this comp (which i think would have been sick anyway) if that lady won so there's nothing to be upset about?? I think you could console yourself with that?


----------



## Embo78

Who said anything about bottle feeding? I hope this isn't aimed at me because I said I really want to breast feed. I made it very clear I don't judge anyone's decision to bottle feed. I bottle fed all three of my children.


----------



## Embo78

You didn't sound selfish at all ducky. Or ungrateful :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Can everyone keep calm please love you all xxz


----------



## puppycat

:argh:


----------



## daviess3

Embo I was just saying we will all have different opinions make different choices etc I.e when I was asking about breast feeding an expressing I didn't no if I felt that comfy with it u we're all honest with ur fors an against etc. we won't all do the same but the one thing we all share is that we're pg now after such sad loses, so let's not lose sight of that xxx


----------



## KatM

On a lighter note...

It looks like I am team blue. It's too early to confirm, but we saw what looked like balls and a penis.


----------



## daviess3

Yay congrats Kat have you got a picture my lovely?? Love guessing xx


----------



## jenny25

Yay Kat for team blue I had my gender scan at 16+3 no mistake on the winky lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/4de671b5.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/9c9f3fca.jpg

This weeks bump shots at 35 weeks forgot to upload yesterday xx


----------



## daviess3

Do you think my bump looks like it dropped the top pic was this morning the one in black bottoms was yesterday! X


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies. Sounds like a lot of confusion/misunderstandings are happening here. Like Croy said, a lot is lost on cyber chats without things like tone, facial expression, and body language. So much of that is lost in online communications and much is misintepreted I think. The important thing is we are all here to provide support to each other! :) If I understood Davies correctly, she was just saying were not here to judge one another, like she didn't want to be judged by anyone here if she chose not to breastfeed. I think she just used that as an example.

Anyways...

Ducky- Sorry you didn't win the contest and that you felt the winner was undeserving. Just remember, you are still winning the ultimate prize, which is your LO! :) 

Davies- I'm going to try my damndest to breastfeed. I really want to. I am just insecure in my abilities and I also wonder what it'll feel like and I wonder if it'll hurt me more than the average mom because I have "shy" nipples. Sometimes they're inverted in, but they come out when they're stimulated or it's cold. I think they are more sensitive though from all the years being "innies" :haha: I would never judge you or any other mom for not wanting to BF though. It is totally a personal choice! I am just extra worried because of my weirdo nipples! 

Jenny- Glad you got a hold of your MW and everything sounds ok!

NSN- Yes, we are moving back to N. California. My hubby just got discharged from the Army. Both of our families are in N. CA so it will be a good thing :) I can't wait to get out of this damn desert! Congrats on 32 weeks! 

Bumpy- Happy Belated V Day!!! :happydance:

Afm, Totally stressed about money! grrr! The Army has had my OH's pay on hold for the last month! We didn't get paid again today. We normally get paid the 1st and 15th and would have gotten paid today since the 1st fell on a Sunday this month, but they are still holding his pay! We have been living off savings all month and now we're flat ass broke. They hold the pay in case you owe any debts, didn't return gear or equipment, etc. but he doesn't owe any debts and returned everything they issued him so I don't know why it's taking so long. Luckily, my MIL called and said OH's grandfather gave her $2,500 for no reason and she decided to give half to us and half to OH's brother. Thank god, this could not have come at a better time! Our last month of rent is due in a couple days and OH and I were just saying how screwed we're going to be! The good thing is by the time the Army does release the pay hold, it should be a nice lump sum, but how the hell do they expect a young, single income family to go 1 1/2 months without pay and survive?!? That's my rant! If it weren't for our family, we would be totally screwed! We will be pinching pennies until the Army releases this damn pay hold! 
Other than that, my anatomy scan is on Tuesday. 19 weeks today!!! Woot! Happy milestone day to all us Friday ladies!!! :D


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on a boy kat!! Pretty much no mistaking a penis and balls :)

I wouldn't be as gung ho with breastfeeding if they weren't preemies but would try it just to see. I couldn't believe my boobs would actually produce milk ;) i think we all agree that either bottle or boob is fine. 

Jes- those judges for the contest proved a point that people who haven't gone thru rpl are totally clueless. I'm sure your bro in laws sister is nice but maybe not as deserving as an rpl mom. Of course I'm biased here. 

Babies r doing great!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- Lmao @ balls and penis!!!
Did you get a pic? Congrats hun!!! :blue:

Davies- Lovely bump!


----------



## jenny25

Yay jodi that's great how are you getting on with breast feeding is it sore ? Xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yay kat!

Just want to say in re breast or bottle, IT IS NOT A ONE WAY STREET, it doesnt have to be one or the other, it can be both and there is nothing wrong with with either! Breastfeeding is just one of those things that you dont know until you try and even then it may not be a good fit for everyone. I breastfed exclusivly for 3 months and then supplemented with pumpedmilk and formula mixed together until I switched her to formula at 9 months. It was not an all or nothing fotbme, I did both and did not feel guilty, felt like I was giving her the best of both worlds lol!


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I think you that the bump looks different. Its hard to tell if its dropped but it looks bigger :) ha ha!

Kat - so exciting about the potential penis - did the doc point it out, or was i something you saw yourself? I know our little man was not shy at all when it came to showing his bits!

I feel bad things got heated today. If anyone took offense to anything I said, or anything they thought I was saying, please know I was not intending any harm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. 
I have always felt so loved on here and no one has made me feel bad about the choices I was making. I just want it to be that safe place for everyone :)

We just had our final visit with our doula until the birth. Practiced some birth massage and relaxation positions. I am feeling very relaxed. I think hubby will get more comfortable with it as we practice but I was proud of him. It definitely made me feel more confident about the whole thing. Now hoping baby boy fully turns and I get to try to have a vaginal delivery. Going to see the doc on Tuesday and then every week so we should be able to track how his movements.


----------



## melfy77

Hey there:flower:

Wow I' ve missed a lot! But ducky, I totally understand where you.re coming from. I think it's normal and okay to be a little selfish about our babies every once in a while:hugs: Call it mother instinct or whatever, we just cannot help it. 

We are moving tomorrow, so I don't think I will have internet until sunday or monday. And the doc's office called today: they want to see me on thursday: so I don't have to wait 3 weeks before I see my little bean again:happydance: Well they better give me an ultrasound lol, or they will get my death glare:haha: And the hematologist doesn't think I need fragmin, I'm kinda happy about it, since my hcg had stopped doubling by the 5th week last time, I have a feeling my mild protein C defiency didn't have anything to do with my MC. And the test was don less than 4 weeks after my MC, so it's kinda tricky. And I tested negative for everything else, including APS. So let's hope for the best!


----------



## daviess3

Ahhhhhhh!!! Hubby's nephew screamed the house down at 3am!! I then couldn't get back to sleep! Just kept fidgeting !! Had this yesterday! Now came downstairs as I just feel uncomfy an bit sicky!2 hours later still awake!! Help me I'm moody!! X


----------



## croydongirl

oh you poor thing! Did his nephew settle back down? Sorry it disturbed you. Last night hubby didn't turn his phone all the way off and it vibrated every time he got an email. He works with people all over the world so all freakin night it was buzzing. He sleeps with earplugs and didn't hear anything. I was going to wake him up but by the time it was really bothering me it was 5am and I felt bed waking him up when he didn't have much longer to sleep before getting up for work. I sucked it up but I was bitter about it :) He promised to double check tonight. I hope you can get some rest x


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, BF doesn't hurt but I imagine it's because her mouth is so small. I also wear a nipple shield because my nipples need to be stretched a little more to fit her mouth, so I get extra protection. But I nurse for 20 minutes then pump for 20 minutes many many times a day, so my nipples are definitely sore. I had to pump before my shower because my full breasts hurt if I don't. I also had to wear a bra into the shower to protect my nipples. 

I LOVE breastfeeding! I've always wanted to do it. It's better than I ever imagined. Last night Tim did skin to skin with her. She kept trying to latch on to his fur! Eventually she got annoyed and was crying for the real thing. I put her on my boob and she started sucking vigorously. It made my boobfeelbetter and she calmed right down. I love being able to give that to my baby.

Not sure when baby will come home. There are 3 milestones she has to accomplish. She has to regulate her temperature, which I think she has, as they were going to move her into an open air crib last night and take her out of the isolette. She has to be feeding on her own and gaining weight. We are really close to that. She has been nursing and then they give her milk that I pump into a feeding tube. But she keeps puking because she's being overfed! So they now have decided if she has a good nursing session, they won't give her extra through the tube. If she doesn't have a good session, they'll give it to her through the tube. If she gains weight, they'll take the tube out. I imagine that will be a few days from now. Lastly, she needs to be breathing on her own. She isn't on any breathing machines but she has had episodes where she forgets to breathe for a second or two. But she recovers quickly without any assistance. It's really normal for premies. It can often happen while nursing because before 35 weeks they don't have the suck, swallow, breathe combo down. But since she's 35 weeks today (and yes, they still talk about her age like that!), she'll be doing better. And frankly, she only has one of those episodes a day, if that. They make the baby have 5 days without those before they get to go home. She had one yesterday so that means she's still there for at least 5 more days.

Em congrats on sleep!

Andrea, when is your scan?

Davies I had those same mild cramps about a week before she came. Not to scare you, but want to prepare you. Love your bump. I can't believe how small you still look!

Croy I think you'll like having a doula. I wasn't in love with my nurse and would have loved someone like a doula. But Tim was awesome so I can't complain. Don't be jealous of early babies. The NICU is no fun. Love your bump! I'm jealous. I miss mine. I miss feeling her inside me. But I love kissing her. Are you planning a drug free birth? If so, one piece of advice I have is to really focus on your breath. I found that all of my yoga training came in handy. As the contractions got stronger I focused on my breath and reminded myself that the pain wouldn't last forever. I tried to take one contraction at a time and not think about the next one. I can't wait to hear about your experience!

Ducky that sucks! You are definitely deserving. I'm sorry. :hugs:

Pups awesome bump!

Jen, glad to hear everything is ok.

Kat, team blue! :happydance: Pics? How do you feel about it?

Hopeful, my belly is low too. I can't believe how big it still is now that she's out. I can't wait for it to go. Are you super hungry these days? Breastfeeding makes me ravenous!

Hello to all my other lovelies.

Had a major meltdown tonight. They moved my baby to a new room and her crib is crammed next to another baby. It's bad enough that she has to spend the first few weeks of her life in the NICU. Now we aren't going to have any kind privacy to enjoy her. In her last room the babies were spread out and we had space to have privacy. There's not going to be enough room for me to breast feed her and have my mom or Tim sit with me. Overall she's doing great. I need to focus on the larger picture. But I'm so tired and hormonal and I miss her so much that it just pushed me over the edge.

I can't wait to get my baby home!!!


----------



## daviess3

Heart lovely to hear from you, must be so hard to leave her plus ur hormones on overdrive! Bless you, she sounds like she's doing really well so shouldn't b long b4 home time!! How exciting! Wow maybe I will have my baby next week!! I'm ready whenever open minded now after you sn hopeful I'm ready lol!! Xx

Thanks Croy he did settle back down I didn't!! I had 3 hours sleep so far! But I'm not tired!! I got itchy skin don't no if that's where I'm irritable! X


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I love your bump pic! You reminded me of heart in that picture!! I had to double take! Sorry you didn't get enough sleep and feel sick :hugs: 

Tuckie sorry about your money worries, things will get better Hun it's just a matter of time and hanging in there. Great about your family helping, that was good timing! :hugs: 

Kat, a boy!! :blue: :cloud9: what did your dh say? 

Heart :hugs: I can understand that frustration, would the hospital move her so you all had more space or do you not want to kick up a fuss because she'll be home soon? Hang in there Hun it won't be long now! Love your breastfeeding story! Man fur just doesn't cut it! Xxx

Afm I'm only on 15mg steroids now and I'll be completely off them by 13 weeks :yipee: but my hunger was through the roof yesterday even though I was feeling nausea too :wacko:. Just can't wait for my scan on Tuesday, I'm going to get loads of photos of Me-mo! Just can't believe I've got this far!!


----------



## heart tree

Davies I hope you have your baby next week. I'm dying to know what team you are on!

Fili I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks. I feel like it was yesterday you were emailing the silver fox doc in California. No, I can't ask to have her moved. It's a staffing issue. They had a bunch of extra nurses for a few months to help set up a new computer system. The extra nurses are leaving. So they moved babies around. They have one nurse for every 2 babies. They are putting a healthy baby with a sicker baby so it makes it easier for each nurse to keep her eye on the sick baby a bit easier. I'm counting my blessings that mine is the healthy baby. 

I need to look at the front page. Who has the next scan?


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I'm so glad your baby is a healthy baby too. I suppose that makes sense if they have staffing issues and at least she will be monitored closely and there's more chance of a nurse being there more often iykwim, even though Delilah doesn't need loads of attention so much, better to have it than not... I bet she will be home this time next week. Have they given you any kind of time frame after the 5 days I mean!

Haha, the silver fox :rofl: :rofl:. In hindsight he was too alarmist in the end wasn't he?! He pretty much told me I would have scarring with such a light period and referred me to a uk specialist but not before recommending Italian wines!! :rofl:. Joking aside I think that was my lowest point ever during these mc's!


----------



## heart tree

Realistically she'll most likely be there for a week and a half to two weeks. It's hard to say though. 

Silver fox was alarmist! But at least he prescribed wine! When is your next scan? Are you getting an NT scan?


----------



## filipenko32

My nt scan is on Tuesday! I'm not worried about it, I'm feeling really positive. But if I do get bad news then so be it, I'd rather that than carry on not knowing iykwim? I can't see it being bad news and with effort I do my positive thinking everyday! And I'm sure Me-mo talks to me and tells me he is ok!!, or maybe that really is all in my head lol!!


----------



## heart tree

Fili, I believe that you sometimes just know. As nervous as I was for my NT scan, I just knew she was ok. If I'm honest, I knew she was a girl. I also knew she was coming early. I just knew it.

I love how calm you feel. I can't wait until Tuesday!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart. Yeah I've never had any of my mc's talk to me and I never wrote a note to my hubs before the first scan, for him to open after the scan, saying that the baby had told me all was ok! I think we have powerful instincts too. We'll see! If this pregnancy works out then i will 100% believe that. I remember you were really emotional just before you knew you were going into labour for real weren't you? So maybe our body chemistry plays a bit of a role too as well as 'spiritually'! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

Yes, I was really emotional. You know what else I knew? That I was going to lose my first baby. I just found a journal that I started with that pregnancy and I wrote about my inability to see this pregnancy being successful. I knew it so deep down. Let Memo be your guide. 

Ok, off to pump then bed. I'm exhausted. 

I miss you all so much. Feels good to have a little time on here to chat. Thanks for being awake Fili!


----------



## Embo78

daviess3 said:


> Embo I was just saying we will all have different opinions make different choices etc I.e when I was asking about breast feeding an expressing I didn't no if I felt that comfy with it u we're all honest with ur fors an against etc. we won't all do the same but the one thing we all share is that we're pg now after such sad loses, so let's not lose sight of that xxx

Thanks for explaining hun. I think I was a little sensitive last night and I was worried you thought I was judging you for having your own opinions.
I love this thread because we've all come from such a very sad place and now have our forever baby's. 
I hate any kind of controversy and avoid it like the plague usually! This thread stays away from all that which I also love :)

Anyway we're good yea? Your bump looks delicious!! It looks bigger but lower. I wonder if she's engaged?? Do you feel like you can breathe a little easier?

Congrats on team blue Kat :)

Fili I can't believe how fast it's going! NT will be just fine.

Ducky how're you feeling today? Hope you're ok x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning lovelies. How are you all??? All still pregnant? i didnt miss any babies being born did I? 

My last 2 days of maternity this weekend :( My 9 months have flown. Dreading going back on monday, BUT i have a interview for a new job on tuesday but shhhhhh lol. 

Little miss has 2 teeth now so hurts like hell when i try put anbosol on her gums as she bites me by accident.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ok just read back... i see the hormones broke loose. Sorry that happened but there are nasty buggers these hormones. 
I sit on a fence. I can see Duckys point. If Izzy was born on xmas day we was gunna give our story to a local magazine because she was out christmas miracle. To show people out there like me it can happen. 
But to say the other person isnt deserving isnt fair, There may be things not disclosed about them that made the producers pick them. Nobody new my pain untill i told them. 

As for the bottle/breast peeing contest lmao who cares how you feed your child, just as long as you feed them. I gave up after 6 weeks because i didnt like it. I didnt feel comfortable and she was hurting me. As long as your children are happy, healthy and looked after it shouldnt matter what parenting method you use :D

Trust me its easy to say what youl do then baby comes and that goes out the window. 

Now all go scream in a pillow and youl all feel better :D


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies. 

Heart I love reading your updates, sounds like lil miss is doing well. Sorry that she has been moved hope you can get some privacy with her and I'm sure you will be an inspiation to that other babies mammy as you have been with all of us. 

Fili I love your positivity and talking to me mo. I too believe we instinctively know. With my last two lissrs I knew something was wrong. I have been looking on my previous threads and its there. With this one I have and do feel positive but still get a little devil sitting on my shoulder doubting it.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies,

Ducky so sorry to hear about the competition but like the other girls said you will win the best prize when you LO is born!

Fili 12 weeks has come round so fast, love your positivity!

Kat yay after a bunch of pinks we have another team blue in the team how exciting!!!

Love the new bump pics girls! Davies you finally look like u've popped, looking fab!!

Tracie I remember when you had isabella 9 months has flown by! Are you going back full or part time? Have you sorted childcare?

Heart fx it won't be long till Delilah is home with you sounds like she is doing great!

As for the feeding discussion I think it's great to be able to discuss things like this and good to hear other people's opinions I don't think anyone is judging though. Personally in hoping to try breast feeding but I am buying bottles and formula as well just in case. If I like breast feeding I plan to express as well so that other people can share in the feeding experience but that's just me.

Love u all - have a great weekend!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Part time. mondays and thursdays atm but if i get the new job hopefully 3 days a week. Gunna divide childcare u between the grandparent. :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Melfy- hope the move goes smoothly! A lot of people seem to move when pregs. 

Davies- love the bump pic! And u do look small and cute.

Tuckie- my nips are a little sore, when Ava latches on I cringe for a bit...

Heart- sucks they moved her! Hospitals are a machine, nurses in, nurses out, shift change, new nurse; etc, etc.. They have 43 nurses that rotate in the nicu and I swear we've had 30 of them by now. I am starving!!! Yesteday I ordered breakfast as we still get room service when in nicu and I ate it so fast while the nurse wasn't looking and she went to leave and said enjoy your breakfast and then she saw I had already eaten it ;)
Super thirsty too

Fili- love the positivity too! 

Jen- how r u today? Upper tummy still sore?


----------



## jenny25

Hey jodi I'm feeling better today so far no more pains thank god xx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with the move Melfy, just take it in your stride and no lifting! That day i bled a bit in the morning id been lifting heavy shopping the say before. We will be moving when our baby is born! So no items of furniture for me. Xx


----------



## heart tree

Bedside room service in the NICU? You are at a much nicer facility than me! We haven't had the same nurse more than once. That's 2 nurses a day (one night and one evening) times 5 days. It's crazy!

Debzie, I wasn't always confident about this pregnancy. That little devil sat on my shoulder too. But it was different than the other ones. I can't wait for you to be feeling more confident.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey girls! I'm back! Do you know how much I missed you all? 
Heart, you may have missed my message from Fili as it was quite soon after Delilah was born and I know you couldn't catch up with the thread. I had hardly any Internet access whilst camping but I managed to get on one morning and saw you were in labour, I had to get Fili to text me with updates I was so worried. I was crying tears of joy for you when I heard your good news. I haven't had time to catch up with your journal yet but I did see a picture. She is every bit as beautiful as I knew she would be. Although she looks like Tim now she may change. Edie was Mark's image when she was newborn but now she is my double, I once changed my Facebook profile picture to one of me when I was about Edie's age and everyone thought it was her. They say all babies look like their fathers in the early stages to stop them rejecting them in a throwback to our caveman days! Anyway, many many congratulations. I am thrilled to hear she is doing so well. She was a fantastic weight for a preemie. My friends baby wasn't a lot more than that and she was born at 38 weeks! Thank you for keeping us updated. I'm glad you enjoy feeding, it was the best thing I ever did. 
Which brings me on to Formulagate!! Davies you will do what you feel is best for you and baby. For me it was something I always wanted to do, not everyone feels that way. If you fancy giving it a try when baby comes along you may find you love it, you may find you feel entirely uncomfortable with it, you may decide not to try. It's your choice and yours only. 
Ducky I'm sorry you didn't win the competition. I know how you feel about the things, we have had mainly second hand stuff and it's all been lovely but sometimes it's lovely to open a box knowing your baby is the first to use it. 
Kat congrats on team blue!! 
Tracie those little teeth are so sharp at first aren't they? 
Hopeful so pleased to hear the twins are doing great! I bf for a year and it doesn't feel so different when they have teeth. I got a few nips but not enough to make me want to stop. 
Oh and Davies you asked about how you know when baby's head is engaged, from my experience the midwife just kind of guessed from feeling my bump! There didn't seem to be much of an exact science to it but I guess their experience tells them. 
I couldn't read back all that I missed there was too much and I've forgotten half of what I did read. 
Croy love the bump! 
Sara, hope you have a fab trip. 
Pups, hope you are ok. I wanted to ask you advice on pelvic floor as our daughters are the same age and so it's a similar time we have had between pregnancies. Should I expect, erm, leakage as I get a bit further on? I've never been any good at doing pelvic floor exercises. 
Debzie, that devil still sits on my shoulder too. I'm now panicking as I refused the NT scan. Even though that wouldn't have changed anything. And of course now I'm worried about a second tri loss. 
Jenny, Tuckie, Mom, Justkeep, Fili, Bumpy, Justwaiting, Lexi (belated happy V day) I hope everyone is ok. I shall catch up with you all ASAP!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - so sorry you seem to be having a rough time, but she'll be home safe and sound before you know it! Hope this next week or so flies by for you.


----------



## KatM

Hi ladies,
I don't have a good scan pic. My drs machine broke. He used his backup one that took the worst pics. 
Thanks for the well wishes. I wanted a boy but really wanted a girl first. I was disappointed but am coming around. Healthy trumps all. 
Typing on iPad sucks!!! This is brief. 

Davies
You look great. 

Tuckie
Thank goodness for that money coming in. 

Heart
I love the updates. 

Glad to see all the love on the board.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, 

Kat congrats on being team blue. I dont care what people say,I think its normal for people to secretly have a tiny tiny hope for one gender over the other. Of course the number one thing is that the baby is healthy. You will be so in love when its here.
Someone said to me recently "are you secretly wishing for a girl because of all the nice clothes etc" and I though to myself that a tiny part of me is, but I'll love it regardless. I dont know if its a thing whereby women love the idea of a little girl and men love the idea of a little boy.
I hear people around me say things aswell like how they were delighted when they had a girl but then when they have a boy they cant believe how loving and cuddly they are towards their mums, whereas little girls are so independant.
Thats why Im keping it a surprise until the birth. I personally think it will get me through the final stages of labour etc and to have it placed on my chest and just feel that love no matter what it is.


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome back mrs miggs!!! Formulagate I love it!!!!

Kat sorry you were a little disappointed. I have to admit to feeling a twang of disappointment when I found out and I couldn't work out why as I was adamant I didn't mind as long as it was healthy. But now I'm used to it I love my little boy soo much already and I feel like I'm really bonding with him! I love going shopping for all those cute little outfits!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Should I take my prometrium vaginally? What did everyone else do?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi 3xcharmer, Im on cyclogest pessaries and insert them vaginally. Ive never tried it any other way, it works for me


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just realised my post got muddled, happy V day was to Bumpy not Lexi!


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome back Mrsm!

3x- I took it vaginally, mine was like white waxy bullets. 

Heart- the nicu decided that every other room in the hospital gets food do why shouldn't theirs? There is a menu too but the food isn't that good, it's food though :)

My kids had a great feed this morning! Ava took 38 ml all from breast for a feeding (she only gets 39 ml for the whole feeding and had been doing some boob and some breastmilk from the tube up until this morning. It's a huge step. She might not do it again for a little while but to do it once is getting her prepared. 

Dylan got 11 ml from breast and he's only done 1ml before, so we are super happy about that. He gets 40ml at each feeding whether it's tube, breast or bottle 
Someone asked before how dh was handling things? He's amazing, just so happy and wants to help out where he can so he's cleaning and laundry and holding kids. He can't wait to bottle feed (they get bottle of breastmilk at overnight feedings)

Ava is 4lb 6oz and Dylan 4lb 9.6oz
Birthweight was Ava: 4lb 3oz I think? And Dylan 4lb 10 oz


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks, i just took mine vaginally for the first time! I usually take it at 1-2 because thats when DD naps but I forgot one day and didnt take it until 7-8 pm for a week but now back to 1 pm. Can i swim or shower after taking it do yall know?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Hopeful, thats brilliant news that the twins are feeding so well, you must be really pleased. Great that hubby is happy to help.
When you get Ava and Dylan home it will be full on with both of them. My sister's friend had twins in March, a boy and girl aswell and she was run ragged with them for weeks. I think it can be very demanding having the two so your husband will be a great help.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

3xcharmer, I take mines twice a day. I prefer taking it at nighttime cos Im obviously lying down sleeping, when standing I feel that it dissolves quick and I feel as though it comes out.
Im sure showering is fine, not too sure about swimming. I like to know that it fully absorbs.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Jodi, they're gaining weight! That's wonderful! Are they regulating their own temps yet? Delilah made it through the night in an open air crib. One step closer to coming home. She had a massive breast feed this morning so they didn't have to give her any milk through her feeding tube. It was awesome. The room she's in isn't great but not as bad as I thought. 

Kat I thought I remembered you were hoping for a girl. There's no shame in having some disappointment. Every mom I've ever talked to that felt a little disappointment quickly changed once the baby was born. 

Mrs M, Fili told me you were camping. So sweet of you to make her text you! Glad you are back. Did you have fun?

Charmer, you can take it vaginally or orally oddly enough. I would take it vaginally if I were you. 

I really have this pumping thing down to a science! I'm typing with one hand. I'm getting a hands free bra from my friend tomorrow which will help enormously.


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- let it absorb first before swim or shower. They say it absorbs in 20-30 mins but i would give it at least an hour but I was paranoid about keeping it all in there ;)


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- that hands free bra will be your favorite article of clothing!!!
they've been in cribs for maybe 5 days now? 
That's awesome Delilah took all from breast too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

3x I take mine vaginally and just before bed as most of it leaks out! It's grim really. 
Girls I need advice about weaning off the progesterone. I'm really nervous about it, I remember some of you were as well. I have been taking 2x200mg every night. I have about 18 200mg pessaries left, and I have started just taking 1 pessary a night, so halving my dose to 200mg. I plan to do this for a week or so, and then to wean off further rather than just stopping I thought I'd take 200mg every other night until I run out, and then use progesterone cream for as long as that lasts. I notice some of my symptoms seem less strong after less progesterone did anyone else notice this or is it me having the crazies? 
Does this weaning off process sound ok? I'm really nervous.


----------



## fitzy79

3x..this might not be everyone's cup of tea and I certainly don't love it but my FS recommended rectally for the progesterone pessary as it avoids all the mess and having the "oozing: feeling..sorry TMI:blush: Anyway, just another option!


----------



## fitzy79

Heart and Hopeful...delighted to hear the babies are thriving. I can't wait to read that you'll both be taking your miracles home really soon!

I've been fine since "Cyst-gate" last weekend...still quite washed out and weak but hoping that's a preggo symptom. I had some panic on Thursday as thought I was having some brownish spotting but was actually more of a tiny stain on TP when wiped (which could have been from fluid) and if I wasn't so paranoid about checking I wouldn't have even noticed. Still wish we had seen a heartbeat but nothing that can be done until scan on Tuesday morn. I've been feeling very nauseous, peeing loads and boobs are funny...defo fuller but not really tender. I am on steroids though so that could poss explain that and nipples are bigger too. It's awful this limbo land...just praying for a miracle this week!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay, so glad you're back mrs migg!! :yipee:. Could you maybe do just 200 per day from now on Hun?


----------



## filipenko32

Fitzy your symptoms sound fab, don't worry about the little bit of spotting :hugs: but I know how stressful that is to see something / anything on tp. I really think this is your rainbow baby xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for all the help ladies, Im usually able to rest during DDs naptime and so far it hasnt come out much, course it kinda got pushed behind my cervix a little, hope thats okay...any tips?


----------



## Abi 2012

hey ladies :) 
hope your all well :) 
14 +6 bump pic upload link below :)

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0789.jpg

guesses welcome as got gender scan a week tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## lexi374

Mrs Miggins said:


> 3x I take mine vaginally and just before bed as most of it leaks out! It's grim really.
> Girls I need advice about weaning off the progesterone. I'm really nervous about it, I remember some of you were as well. I have been taking 2x200mg every night. I have about 18 200mg pessaries left, and I have started just taking 1 pessary a night, so halving my dose to 200mg. I plan to do this for a week or so, and then to wean off further rather than just stopping I thought I'd take 200mg every other night until I run out, and then use progesterone cream for as long as that lasts. I notice some of my symptoms seem less strong after less progesterone did anyone else notice this or is it me having the crazies?
> Does this weaning off process sound ok? I'm really nervous.


I was on 400 x twice a day, i was told to stop at 12 weeks but was also worried, so did a week of once a day, and then this week 1 every other night. Took my last 1 last night at exactly 14 weeks, im nervous but hoping itll be fine. And lol to me having V day! I wish!!! :haha: x


----------



## daviess3

Abi I think girl, no clue y just do lol!! X

Heart hopeful I love ur updates xx
Kat I to always wanted a girl then suffered mc an still part of me did, my hubby has one of each an younger little girls are lovely cute clothes etc but as teenagers!! Wow hard work! Boys much easier! An boys are defo more loving as lil ones!! There's definitely fors an against to both, I don't no either but when there here that little face I no I will fall in love as u will my sweet, an dont feel guilty either it's very honest I think xxx

Afm ladies well nerve sciatic pain pelvic pain heartburn! An I feel like baby is so low, few times today I felt baby kick so low I thought was going to pop out lol!! I felt it in my vagina!! Haha!! Now just nerve pain shooting all way from left buttock down my leg! Lots an lots of discharge an a bit of ewcm!! Who ever said preg was glamourous eh ! Will make u all laugh though, walking the dog she brushed passed me without me taking any notice!! All of a sudden I feel wet at my knees an think oh shit waters have gone!!! Erh no Sar st Bernard slobber!! I actually lol. Told hubby for him to lol for five mins at me!! I no its a gush don't really no where I thought that bit was haha x


----------



## Abi 2012

alot of people think girl :) im off out tonight with a few girl friends for a little while :) although i dont like being the only one not drunk i have to go for my best friend she is having a hard time at the moment a very close family friend of hers passed away on wednesday so i need to support her as much as i can she was there for me last year when my dad passed away and was so helpful :) bless her xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Mrs M, I reckon you should cut down to 200mg a day now and take it up until they stop. All of the girls seem to be fine when they stop.
Im the rare one thats pushed to stay on it until 24 weeks due to my double womb. Im scared that if I stop my other non pregnant womb may start to shed its lining. I know that people say though that these supplements are a drop in the ocean compared to what your body naturally produces but its just a comfort blanket really.


----------



## filipenko32

Love your bump pic Abi and I like your dress too!


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks honey its from my shop haha the joys of working in a clothes shop :) xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I think Boy abi :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fili Just and Lexi. 
Davies that made me laugh!! It would have to be a LOT of St Bernard slobber compared to how much it felt like gushed out of me! 
My baby is being a ninja this last couple of times I've used the Doppler. I think I can hear the heart but it's totally drowned out by the whooshing of the placenta. My bump has gone down a bit and I've hardly felt any movement. I'm really looking forward to a couple of weeks down the line when I have my next midwife appointment where I'll hear the heartbeat, and I should be feeling more movement. I hate wobbly days, although they are fewer and farther between these days. 
Sleeping is starting to get uncomfortable, I think I may have to get the Big Pillow out again soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Abi I'm saying girl!


----------



## daviess3

Ok for heart hopeful an those that are mummy's I said earlier been having few braxton hicks etc nothing major just not of extra discharge etc felt few internal kinds thumps etc but could just be baby wiggling! I'm now sitting here well laying on sofa an felt like internal trickling well kinda like a movement of fluid inside though twice it happened! No waters or extra anything! Do u think it's just baby in awkward place? Xx


----------



## KatM

Just
Can't believe you have the discipline to hold out till birth to know the gender. Wow!

Bumpy,
I'll come around. Thanks for sharing your experience. 

Hopeful,
Sounds like the babies are thriving. 

Abi,
Cute pic.

Davies
My GF says the same thing. Boys adore their mom. Girls love their mom, but not like the boys. Girl during puberty would be tough. We should all know. 

Sounds like you are having a rough time physically. Thank goodness your wait is almost over!

All,
Thanks for giving me the space to be a bit disappointed... I know I won't care once my baby is in my arms.


----------



## jenny25

It could be Sarah have you leaked any fluid ? Xx


----------



## filipenko32

And Abi I think girl too! 

I've just slept for 2 hours!! That's 14 hours sleep in total now! :shock:


----------



## daviess3

Jenny not leaked any since that or even at the time but I have felt bit more discharge today! I'm fine now in bed all feels normal do u think it's braxton hicks but low! X


----------



## puppycat

Davies, put a pad on and if you get another trickle check the colour of the pad and TMI but if you could smell it, let us know.

Mrs Mig I am so bad at doing my pelvic floor :blush: I have had a few little accidents, mainly when sneezing but I figure that at this stage baby is likely resting on those bits anyway so i'm entitled to a little trickle :haha:

I really should do some exercises


----------



## jenny25

Braxton hicks do come low I've had a few hun like puppy said out a pad on and if it smells sweetish I'd advise you too get checked out x


----------



## daviess3

What Color smell am I looking for ladies? X


----------



## jenny25

Colour should be clear hun with a sweet smell xx


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - I hope you can get some good rest tonight. I am so interested to hear if anything more happens!!!

MrsMig - Coming off the progesterone was scary but I came off cold turkey at 13 weeks 4 or 5 days. I also noticed that the nausea I had been having reduced significantly rigth away. I know ms is normal but for me I think it was also a lot to do with taking the progesterone (and the other meds I came off of too)

I am feeling HUGE and super uncomfortable. I am sitting with my feet up working on the birth plan but when I am standing I have so much pressure. I am really looking forward to seeing my doctor Tuesday and finding out what position the baby is in...here's hoping he's playing ball :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :)
Hope everyone is having a great weekend! 

Heart/Hopeful- Love the baby updates :) So glad the feedings are going well for your LOs

Kat- I really thought I didn't care either way with the gender after the losses and all and I thought it would be a boy, but when the Dr. said girl, I think I realized I did want a girl maybe a teensy bit more. I think what the others have said is true though about boys being so loving. And I know it's going to be pay backs from hell when this one is a teenager :dohh: I was such a huge bitch to my mom from around ages 13-16, I was terrible! Boys are sooo much easier through the puberty years! There are definite benefits and drawbacks with both sexes!

3X/MrsM- I was on a pretty low dose of prog supps. Just 100mg/ day, but I was scared shitless to stop taking them! I weaned off for about a week (I took every other day instead of every day) and then was totally off by 14 weeks. I always did mine at night so I could lay down so it would absorb and not just leak out :/ I always had to put a pad in too because that shit will ruin your panties! Also, I got my first ever yeast infection from them around 10 weeks or so and then after that I wasn't sticking them in as far, but Dr's gave me preg-safe meds for the yeast infection. 

Afm- It's OH's birthday so I'm making my famous taco salad that he's obsessed with and later on when it's not 105 degrees I'm going to bake a dark chocolate cake and put whipped cream and strawberries on top! :D We can't do anything big since money is so tight right now, but I told him we'll make up for it after we get back to CA. He doesn't really care though, he's pretty low maintenance. Food and sex should work just fine :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

We should start making bets on who goes next: Croy or Davies? :D


----------



## KatM

Tuckie
Happy bday to your oh. I admit I wanted a girl a lot more, but I'm happy my baby seems healthy and I did want a boy for our second. Are you all set for your move? I'm surprised the army can withhold pay for so long. I really hope NoCal is good to you. You've both been through enough.


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - Sounds like your OH is going to have a lovely birthday. That cake sounds amazing, I might have to whip one up tomorrow now it's on my mind! haha!

Kat- I thought that I would be sad if I had a boy first, but I feel blessed that I was so certain from the get-go that we were having a boy I never really let myself go there thinking about a girl. I wasn't at all surprised that we were having a boy when they told us, but I think in any situation you have a time of grieving whatever you are not having. Even more so after multiple losses because of the uncertainty of any future pregnancies. After the initial shock wears off, I know that you will get more and more excited about your little man :) 

afm - tonight we went to our friends /neighbors who were smoking ribs today and invited us over, man they were good! Then we all walked to the neighbourhood park and played around on some of the play equipment, nothing like grown adults acting like kids! ha ha. Hubby was on the spinner thing until he started feeling pretty sick :) Kids will be kids I suppose. It was such a nice evening, but waking around at the park was making me feel so much pressure. I keep thinking that any day could be the day this kid comes. I know we could still have 7 weeks but I am praying he comes sooner than that. Even if he just came on his due date I would be happy. However, if I was placing bets I think my money would be on Davies. I have had zero hints that he is ready, his head isn't even down fully yet so we have some work to do to. Hoping some sexy time tonight could shift him? We'll see i guess! haha


----------



## daviess3

Well nothin more here must of been sn uncomfy day! Sorry for raising hope! Just feel achey now! Hopefully it was my cervix softening or something!! X


----------



## Embo78

Kat I have two teenager girls (15 and 14) I sometimes wish I would've had my boy first because older brothers are very protective!! He could've helped me handle them :haha: You may be thankful of the same in 15, 16 years!!

Davies, I had a really busy day yesterday shopping with my girls and then Gav and I went out to eat and then to asda. Last night I was getting pressure in my bum and had some strange aches and pains. I was so worried about early labour but I've woke up today feeling fine. I think our bodies will show more and more signs until we go into proper labour.


----------



## puppycat

Glad things have calmed down Davies. It's going to be harder for us lot now, the next wave, because of all the pre term labours so far! Paranoid here too!


----------



## jenny25

I'm so glad for you Sarah xxxx

I just realised we are having our baby next month wow madness xxx


----------



## daviess3

Wow that's scary Jen!! I'm going to b a mum next month!!! Exciting!! X
Pups I agree mayb a bit of paranoia on my behalf sorry ladies!! Zx
Embo I did think the same I was achey etc an uncomfy buy thought it may of been start! Think labours more intense! They say u no!!! X
Tuckie I would bet Croy! I'm just a bit paranoid I think an like at the start I'm symptom spotting lol!! My sister was late with my first nephew an it took 2/3 days to induce her!! My mum was 2 weeks late with both me an my sister!! An hubby's a twin but they were born at 38 weeks so quite late for twinnies!! I don't think I will b early at all have always thought I will late! But with Croy heart my friend etc I am a little bit paranoid etc! An I defo felt different yesterday! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm pleased things have settled down Davies, as excited as I am about our next baby being born we don't really want any more for a couple of weeks! The last few weeks is awful isn't it and when you go over its hell. You just want them out! 
Thanks for all the advice re progesterone. I'll be pleased to come off the damned stuff. 
Happy birthday to your OH Tuckie. The salad and cake sounds awesome!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 16 weeks Kat and happy 14 weeks me! (my ticker is wrong) how did I get to 14 weeks? 
Kat I would have felt the same as you when I was pregnant with my daughter and I found out I was having a boy I know I would. All the way through my pregnancy I tried to convince myself I was having a boy so I wouldn't be disappointed. Even though I know I would have loved a boy equally. It's ok to have a preference.


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies , im 15 weeks today yay!!! :D gonna have a lazy day today in with the oh :) how are you all??


----------



## jenny25

I know Sarah I won't get a sweep till the week either 22nd or 27th lol xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh I didn't realise we 3 had milestone days on Sundays and were all a week apart! 14 15 and 16 weeks how exciting! Happy 15 weeks Abi!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

In celebration of being 14 weeks I'm just about to crack open the body butter. I started with bio oil straight away with Edie and got not one single stretch mark but I wasn't going to start this time until second tri. Now that time has come!


----------



## Abi 2012

happy new weeks to you both :)


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 14 weeks mrs migg!! And happy 16 weeks kat! Wow We're doing so well on here!! Love the bio oil idea mrs migg going to copy you. I might try to convince myself I'm having a girl now so I'm not disappointed! Ill only be a little disappointed, I won't be signing up to the gender disappointment thread of anything!! :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Congrats Mrsm celebrate with bio oil I love it!!! Lol! X

I'm due aug2nd so will defo have baby by then Jen scary!! Would you not prefer to b induced 1st sep for school year? Or u not bothered? I no quite few people that put off induction for that very reason, but sometimes it comes when it comes! Lol xx


----------



## jenny25

Happy milestone day girls xxx

Na not really cause i have aarrons birthday 27th aug and he will be starting his new school year start of September so i wanna be able to take him to his first day he is the youngest in his year just now anyway xxx


----------



## heart tree

Abi love the bump! I'm going with boy.

Mrs M, I weaned to 200 every day for a week, then every other day for a week.

Davies you sound like you are getting close to me. I started having a lot of extra white discharge at the end. I knew extra discharge was normal so I didn't think anything of it. Looking back, I think it was a sign, as we're my increasing Braxton hicks, and the dull achey feeling in my lower abdomen that i thought was trapped wind. Also I could always feel baby in my vagina. Now that I know her, I can see what she does. She hates being curled up. She likes her hands and feet sticking straight out. I sometimes wonder if she stretched really hard and broke my waters. I never noticed internal swishing like you are describing though.

I think Davies is next! :thumbup:

Tuckie when are you moving? Can't wait for the meet up!

Kat, :hugs: when are you moving. I'm excited for our CA B&B club!

One thing about having baby early was that I didn't get one single stretch mark! I read you can go your entire pregnancy without them and then get them the last week. I'm also starting to fit back into my normal clothes again! Who knows if the oils and creams I used helped, but I'm psyched I avoided them.

They are taking Delilah's feeding tube out today and feeding her by bottle and breast! So I'm going to sleep at the hospital tonight so I can breast feed her at every feeding rather than the bottle. It will be exhausting having to do this in the hospital as I won't be sleeping next to her and will have to walk a ways to get to her. But I'm committed. I can't wait to get some pics of her little face without the tube!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about taking Delilah's tube out! Yay!! :yipee:
And yay for no stretch marks :yipee: and fitting back into clothes :yipee:


----------



## puppycat

Great achievement Heart, she's on her way home ya know ;)

Girls I've had a nagging ache in my left calf all day and whilst I know it could be cramp I'm also aware that it could be a lot more. I just want your expert opinions if poss:

It's not red, warm or more swollen than the other leg. It only seems to be painful when I have my legs up above waist height to relieve swelling. I have been quite active this morning but sitting periodically and this has not relieved it. The ache seems to be mainly just under my knee at the front and in the muscle, mid calf, at the back. I get a wave of more intense pain every now and then. It's bearable, not really in agony with it but it's noticeably there iykwim.

Any experience or wise words?


----------



## bumpyplease

happy milestone day girls!

davies, have you got that bag packed just in case?

heart fab news all round, sounds like you and delilah are both doing great! so proud of you!

puppy, sorry i have no advice, hope you are ok though. maybe someone else on here can help though or could you give your midwife a quick call?

AFM - baby is having a party today! WILL NOT stop moving! first it was kicks, then a weird vibration thing that went on for ages and now popping weird sounds! dunno what hes up to but its so reassuring to feel him move so much!


----------



## cazi77

Puppy it could be a DVT but doesn't sound 100% typical of one. I def think it would be best to get it checked out just to be on the safe side.

Bumpy - yey for loads of movement. Mine was very active yesterday must have worn itself out coz its having a quieter day today.

Heart it sound like your little girl is doing fab. Great news they are taking the tube out.

AFM - My right boob leaked last night!!! Felt a trickle when I had no bra on and looked down and there was fluid coming out. Went to hunt out the bra I was wearing in the day (it was white) and it had a little cream stain in it! Is it normal for them to leak this early?


----------



## heart tree

Cazi it's totally normal. I never had it happen but I know it's fine. 

Pups, no advice. Sorry hon. 

Baby isn't getting tube out. We need to make sure she'll take a bottle first. Tim is going to give her a bottle at the next feed. The nurse said her days at the hospital are numbered. She's had 2 days with no apnea. We need 5 days in a row. She may be home by Friday!! She's getting an X-ray and EKG tomorrow to make sure the heart murmur is benign like the doc thinks it is. I can't wait to cross that off the list. OMG, I can't wait to get her home!


----------



## heart tree

Bumps, aren't the movements amazing? I miss them. Enjoy every one (until they start hurting!)


----------



## KatM

Hi All
Thanks again for the loving support surrounding gender preference. 

Croy,
Are you not expecting till week 42? I thought you were due at week 40. 

Mrs migg and abi
Happy milestone day to us three. 

Heart,
We are heading out this Fri!!! Sounds like your baby girl is thriving and great news on te lack of stretch marks. 

Pup
The dr might be in order just in case.


----------



## Embo78

Heart all those symptoms you just described are what I'm experiencing. ESP the extra milky white CM. eeep!!
Although I'm more active than I have been in a very long time. We're in the middle of moving house and I've over done it a little bit :blush:
Gav's packing me off to my mummy's on Wednesday though cos he's worried I'll send myself into labour!!
My hospital bag is packed and ready so at least that's done :thumbup:

I can't wait til Delilah is home at last :)


----------



## heart tree

Em you carry your babies late. How often are your BH contractions? At night I was getting them pretty frequently about 2 weeks before birth. 10-30 minutes apart. You are further along than I was. All will be fine. Just take it really easy. 

Oh Kat I'm so happy you are getting out of that place on Friday! Do you have a new place lined up?


----------



## Embo78

There's no regularity with my bh's but they're definitely getting stronger. Sometimes they're so strong they're painful. 
I'm pretty sure I'll go over again but you just never know with these little rainbows!!


----------



## filipenko32

This is the music I'm going to have to accompany the DVD we're going to get of Me-mo at about 20 weeks scan! What do you think? I love the tune but I think the lyrics fit mostly really well and there's some faint reference to loss too... I'm going to be playing it at every available opportunity to everyone, and even to his girlfriend and at his wedding so I gotta get this right! :rofl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TH_YbBHVF4g

I like this version too 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ei0rE6h6vJ8


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Can't play it on my phone Fili :-(
I've lost my ticker! I tried to change it and deleted the old one, made a new one, but I can't copy the code on my sodding iPhone for some reason. Cant be arsed putting the laptop on now so I will have to be tickerless for now.


----------



## puppycat

Fili I love that song, more so the bass, what a sexy double bass it is. I play that dontcha know :smug:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - GREAT news about little D's progress. She is a star, I think she'll be home with you before you know it! I am so glad she is doing well. Hope that she will take the bottle for Tim without an issue. 

Kat - You are due at 40 weeks but often doctors will let you go to 42 before they want to induce, especially for first pregnancies. I am hoping that he comes before then, and even that I could appeal to my doctor to induce at 40 weeks if possible but some docs are very against because induction raises your chances for c-sections significantly as well as other complications. Usually they don't induce because they feel like there is a 2 week window of knowing when conception happened but we know exactly when we conceived. I am also hoping that baby will come at his 40 week mark and just be on time :)

We did some final baby shopping and errands this afternoon and now we are home and both shattered. Hubby is catching up on the Tour de France and I am catching up on emails before we finish off our birth plan. Finally. So ready for this baby boy to come out, but happy to have a little more time just the two of us until then.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :) 

Happy Milestone Day to Kat, MrsM, and Abi :)

Kat- We are basically ready for the move. I still have some lose ends to tie up with utility companies and such and later this week we are going to set aside stuff we are going to take back with us in the jeep so the movers don't pack it. How about you? I can't wait to get out of this place!!! 

Heart- Love the updates on little Delilah, it'll be sooo nice to get her home! 
Our plan is to leave TX July 14th and should be in CA the next day. CA B&B Club coming soon! :D

Puppy- I have no advice to offer :/ Hope it gets better, maybe call your mw?

Embo- Maybe you're the next one? :o

Afm, nothing much going on here. Oh's birthday went well, pretty low key. Cake came out yummy. I know I did well when he wants seconds :haha: Here's a photo of the yumminess to torture all you pregos! :D


----------



## heart tree

Blah. Delilah had an episode of apnea today. We were doing great with 2 days in a row with no apnea (heartrate drops and she stops breathing). It only lasts a couple of seconds and she self recovers. You would never know it happened if a monitor wasn't beeping at you. The fact that they are so quick and she self recovers is great. But every time she has one, it means 5 more days in the hospital at least. She needs 5 days without one before they'll let her come home. I was holding her when it happened. I couldn't stop crying the rest of the day. I want to bring my baby HOME!!!! I'm so damn exhausted and sad. This isn't natural. A mother should have her newborn with her. I can't even see, my eyes are so red from tears. :cry:


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: hearty. I have no words :cry:


----------



## daviess3

Oh Amanda massive hugs, that must be so heartbreaking for you. You sound pretty exhausted my lovely try an get some rest, is ur mum still with you? Zx

I had an awful dream ladies.... That I went to hospital an baby had no heartbeat an I had to give birth! It was a girl. I'm so sorry to share such a negative thought but it's really hit home to me this morning that these things happen still, an today baby's not moved as much!! I am really winding myself up!! Haven't got mw till 16th, don't no if to pop to my mw an just ask her to check all is ok? 
I have felt movement but not as much an I have trapped wind!! Z


----------



## Embo78

Davies have you tried drinking an ice cold drink and lying on your left side?
I hate dreams like that. They stay with me all day :/


----------



## jenny25

Sarah give day unit a call they will put you on a ctg for 20 min too check everything that's what they are there for I've had dreams like that too I know it comes with the recurrent losses darling xxx

Aww Amanda d will be home in no time I felt exactly like you aarron was struggling and I just wanted too go home but it took him a while toget ready what your feeling is perfectly normal xxx

I've now got lower back ache and period type pains this morning it's only just came on Paul's taken aarron too school and has a meeting at school aarron was right naughty and it seems to have set me off xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Davies that sounds horrible. Are you still using your Doppler? I'm sure your midwife wouldn't mind if you popped along and said you hadn't had as much movement although it's quite normal as they run out of room. 
Heart I'm really really sorry Delilah has had another apnea. It must be heartbreaking for you when all you want to do is take your baby home. You are right it goes against every natural instinct you have to have her kept there, but at least she is receiving fantastic care until those little lungs are up to full fitness and you can take her home very soon feeling confident you and Tim can give her every little thing she needs. She is a lucky little lady. I hope you manage to get some rest today, this must be such an exhausting time for you. 
I'm exhausted today. All the pregnancy websites say by 14 weeks you should be feeling less tired and nauseous. I know that's not really the case, I think with Edie I didn't start to feel full of energy until 16 or 17 weeks, and I escaped nausea that time completely. But my nausea, albeit fairly mild, is showing no signs of letting up, and the tiredness didn't kick in until recently and is getting worse not better!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning everyone :hi:

Sorry i haven't been on in a while...I missed sooo much!

Congrats *Heart *on the birth of beautiful Delilah! What a gorgeous name for a gorgeous little lady! Me and DH love the name Lilah (or Lila), which is a front-runner if the baby is a girl :happydance: You must be exhausted, try to rest when you can. I hope you get to take her home soon, I know 5 days feels like an eternity, shes a strong little lady and will be home in your arms soon.

*Hopeful *- Im so pleased Ava and Dylan are gaining weight and doing so well. They are beautiful :hugs:

*Davies *- Id try the cold drink and if not then pop and see your mw, just for peace of mind. I have awful dreams sometimes, i think dream torture alot of rpl ladies :cry:

*Kat *- Congrats on team :blue:

There are so many of you that are so close to being mummy's, its very exciting!!!! Happy milestone day's for all that i have missed :)

I have read through and caught up, but there is soooo much to write! Im so pleased everyone is doing so well. I saw some beautiful bumps and scan pics too :yipee:

AFM...I am 11+4 and i have my NT scan and bloods today :wohoo: I was measuring 2 days ahead last time so in theory i could be 11+6 :shrug: Well I had to book private as im on holiday for my NHS one, they said they will definitely take my bloods today and see if i am far enough for the scan. If not i need to go back a week today.

Im really nervous. Its strange because im feeling very positive about this pregnancy but as *Fili * and and few of you were saying before....there is that little devil on my shoulder casting doubt :nope: I cant wait to c my cupcake today :yipee: :yipee: And i pray and wish so hard that everything is ok.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan Sticky! Can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## daviess3

I have had movement but not lots! Sorry girls had a lil sleep felt tired today!! X
Do you think if I called mw they would send me up the hospital coz I don't want to go there! As I have felt movement I think I'm just being but paranoid as I had that dream it throws u when u get things like that right?? Zx

Good luck sticky you will be fine zx
Mrs m I didn't get better until about 16 weeks with energy an nausea an spots an food etc either I think that's quite normal hun. Zx

Well I'm def being dramatic I am having my ribs hooked as we speak lol, just a dream or nightmare that got to me! An feel very tired an headachey today!! X
Thanks for advice ladies how u Jen? X


----------



## jenny25

Sweet those dreams do knock you for six hun I totally understand that recently I have relived my son Paul's funeral over and over again he passed away 9 years ago I think our fears come out in our dreams because we are so near the end we just wait for something too happen due too us having losses before xxx
Give your mw a call Hun explain your concerns as she will suggest stuff for you too do xxxx

I'm fine now just needed a good shit lmfao the iron tablets are making me not go but no more pain since going lol xxx


----------



## daviess3

Jen i think my iron maybe bit low at times! An i always have problems going but i have to say the last week i have gone everyday apart from yesterday!! Its so nice to actually go! How lovely a shit conversation lmao!! x


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies-that was a good point, do you still have a Doppler? I bet baby is engaged and not much room and fine. That dream sucks though but just a dream :hugs:

Happy milestone days girls!

Heart- huge hugs :hugs: That equipment just tells you every little thing doesn't it. Is it the neonatologist or your pediatrician working with you? Just curious, I have the neo as my pediatrician doesn't round in the nicu. I know you want her home so much and just praying that you only have 5 more days and hoping it seems to go by quickly. 
We haven't had any apnea but Ava has either a blocked tear duct or infection, we find out today or tomorrow, eye is all full of clear gunk. Feel so bad for her but they say preemies sometimes don't have tear ducts fully developed.

Sticky- have a great scan, the 12 week scan is awesome!


----------



## fitzy79

Heart, am sorry D had another apnea attack..it must be heartbreaking and oh so frustrating to have your little one being apart from you and after waiting so long for her to arrive too:( 

Davies, am glad you're feeling bit more positive after a rest and it's great that little one is attacking the ribs now!!! Those dreams are horrific though and sadly oh so common given our histories! 

Sticky, good luck with scan...am sure it will be wonderful! 

Hi to everyone else

AFM...hanging in there...repeat scan 2m when should be 7 weeks so hoping we'll see our Rainbow and a little hb. Had brown spotting when wiped last night...freaks me out so much but just once and no follow up. I guess tomorrow will tell the tale..just hoping and praying this is our Rainbow!


----------



## Embo78

I hate my iron tablets. They constipated me and make my poo black!!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh embo really? So pleased I didn't take them!! Fitzy fingers crossed for Tom zx

Hopeful I'm going to use my Doppler later as tried this morning an did hear very faint as I presume it's wrong way round! I am having movement this afternoon I had a can of coke as I thought not of sugar should do trick an it has!! Reassurance given!! X
Ah poor Ava what can they do for her how do they treat that? X

Heart I didn't no babies can get apnea is it something that passes? My hubby has sleep apnea is that a similar thing? Apologies for my stupidity!! Hope lil delilahs good apart from that. X

Pups did u get any advice on ur leg sweet? I am getting cramp in mine every now an again! X


----------



## daviess3

Oh embo really? So pleased I didn't take them!! Fitzy fingers crossed for Tom zx

Hopeful I'm going to use my Doppler later as tried this morning an did hear very faint as I presume it's wrong way round! I am having movement this afternoon I had a can of coke as I thought not of sugar should do trick an it has!! Reassurance given!! X
Ah poor Ava what can they do for her how do they treat that? X

Heart I didn't no babies can get apnea is it something that passes? My hubby has sleep apnea is that a similar thing? Apologies for my stupidity!! Hope lil delilahs good apart from that. X

Pups did u get any advice on ur leg sweet? I am getting cramp in mine every now an again! X


----------



## jenny25

Hahaha well it's a bit of humour lol I officially hate iron tablets j seriously thought I was in early labour this morning with the pain I was getting sodding things I can't wait to stop them an for my arse too function normally lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Is your poo black too Jen? :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Im the opposite 2nd one of the day! An I'm never like that!! I would b concerned if I had braxton hicks etc badly today but I don't just heartburn!! I'm going to go an buy a bag I think to put my stuff for hospital in! I got a trolley bag for my stuff but want a seperate one for babies bits etc x


----------



## jenny25

Lmfao yes and you know what I could seriously do some damage I someone gets shot with one of those things hahahaha xxx


----------



## jenny25

Pains are coming back again :-(


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay! Hubby fixed my laptop so I'm back!! :wohoo: Unfortunately I'm sick today, sore throat and yellow mucus, but at least I can lay up on the couch with my computer now! My two teenage boys just started detassling today. (Agriculture job where hundreds of kids go out into a corn field and pull the tassels off the top of the seed corn) Its hard work, but so good for them to learn work ethic. They work 7 days per week for 2-3 weeks then they're done. They get a pretty darn good paycheck at the end, my oldest did it last year and made enough money to buy a shotgun, and all the little stuff he wanted all year. This year #2 is old enough to join him (you have to be 13) and he is so excited about having a real job. But, not good timing for me because I could really use their help with the little guys while I'm sick. Oh well, I'll survive. 

I'm doing well. Hubby and I have been working very hard at communicating better. He's going through a very busy and stressful time, but I can't help if he doesn't tell me what he needs. I told him he must stop disappearing and take the time to communicate, even if he doesn't want to. He's been really doing great at it and it makes me more able to help him get things done. 
We've decided to enlist our church youth group to help us get the house ready for Gloriana. We have several construction projects to get done on our 107 year old home before we can get to the nursery, and since I can't do much we need help. 10 capable teenagers to the rescue! But since detassling started nothing will be happening for at least 3 weeks. :nope:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jenny- I'm so sorry. That's very scary. I was hoping a good bowel movement would have stopped them completely. Perhaps a call to MW is in order? Better safe than sorry. 

Davies- So sorry about your dream, its hard to ignore those things. When I was pregnant with Christian (#3) I had constant recurring dreams about him dying, no in-utero, but as an infant. Drowning, always drowning in the most unusual circumstances, I was never able to get to him. I still can't shake those dreams. :nope:
I've also been driving myself crazy with movement-watching. Gloriana hasn't been as active the last several days, but I know its too early for me to be doing kick-counts.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Congrats on team :blue: ! As the resident expert in slight gender disappointment :haha:I know exactly how you feel. When #2 was another boy we were crushed. We hated to admit it, but we were. Then we no longer allowed ourselves to hope for a girl, we didn't talk about names at all until after we found out gender. When I had my losses I had the feeling I wouldn't ever get to hold a daughter until I get to heaven. So, that being said, I know you are thrilled that your little boy is strong and healthy, but big hugs on not getting a girl. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ladies, I've had to take iron with all my pregnancies. Each time my doc told me to take iron they told me to take a stool softener with it. Thank God I did! Works wonders! No severe constipation! My friend was very anemic and had to take lots of iron, she got so constipated that when she went into labor she couldn't dilate. After 24 hours of labor she finally got a good nurse who saw the problem and "scooped her out". She was so compacted with poo that it made her labor unbearable with no results! It took another 12 hours from the time she was "emptied" to have her daughter, I know she would have had a C section if that nurse hadn't been so good!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- :hugs: I'm so sorry. :hugs: It must be so tough not being able to bring her home where she belongs. I pray that last apnea episode was her very last! 

Hopeful- :hugs: I'm so glad Dylan and Ava are doing well. I can only imagine how difficult it is having to leave them at the hospital. I pray they come home soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy- Did you give your doc a call? Better safe than sorry. Like you said, it could be just a cramp, but could be more.


----------



## puppycat

Sorry girls, i am reading, just struggling (again) with homelife.

That leg pain eased thankfully so i'm not sure what it was. I have the MW tomorrow anyway. Sounds silly but i have no support to get checked out in between anyway. I'm not important it would seem.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pups- I'm so sorry things are rough at home, hun. Remember, you are important. God knew you before he formed you in your mother's womb. He knows the number of hairs on your head. He sent Jesus to live on this earth and die for you. You are very important, even if those around you don't act like it.


----------



## puppycat

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Pups- I'm so sorry things are rough at home, hun. Remember, you are important. God knew you before he formed you in your mother's womb. He knows the number of hairs on your head. He sent Jesus to live on this earth and die for you. You are very important, even if those around you don't act like it.

:cry: thanks chick. That's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Thanks it keeps coming and going I'm fed up and misserable now I can't believe I'm saying this but I can't wait to have him and have my body back too some sort of function the aches and pains that come along with later stages is really getting me down xxx


----------



## jenny25

Puppy what's wrong darling do you wanna talk about it sweetheart I've always got a open ear Hun xxxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jen- I totally understand. The hard part for me is not knowing if I should go to the hospital or not. I hate to go unnecessarily, but its worse if you don't go and then find out you should have. I've learned to always follow my intuition, to hell with the hospital. If I think I need to go everyday I will, and I will not be embarrassed. 
With #4 I was 2 weeks overdue. He was head down and engaged for weeks! I had tons of braxton hicks but labor just would not start. I had an induction scheduled for a Tuesday afternoon, I felt very good about it, but then circumstances had me change it to Thursday. My baby was showing no signs of distress so everyone thought everything would be fine. I didn't like it though I had a nagging feeling that he was supposed to be born on Tuesday. I even prayed that my body would go into labor on Tuesday, but I did nothing about it. 
When my son was born on Thursday he was over 9lbs and his head was purple. His entire head, dark purple. I was at a terrible hospital that did nothing and just told me he was fine, but he is my son with the language problems. I know in my heart that he would have been better served if he had been born 2 days earlier. 
So all that just to say to trust your instincts, always.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling I don't have any gut feelings I know it's just down too the iron tablets making things difficult to go I've actually felt with having restless legs that don't bother me anymore Kieran is still happy and active i just need a right good clean out lol xxx


----------



## heart tree

Sorry I haven't caught up. Apparently I worried for nothing. They aren't counting these little episodes! Apparently the ones that are a few seconds and the baby self recovers could just be from her holding her breath for a second. So we're on day 3 now!!! :happydance: we just need 2 more days without an episode. We also have to train her to take a bottle as she will need one bottle a day at home to give her nutrients that she would have gotten in the last weeks of pregnancy from the placenta. Once that happens, she comes home! She could have won a breast feeding gold medal this morning. She nursed for 39 minutes vigorously! My milk production is crazy right now. The more she nurses, the more I produce. I'm back on the happy train again!


----------



## cazi77

Fab news Heart sounds like she is doing great and will be home very soon xx


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Heart!!! You have seriously made my day so goodness knows how happy you must be feeling!! That happy train must be running away by now!! :yipee:


----------



## daviess3

Yay heart fan news xxx
Pups sending u a hug chin up chick xxx
Fitzy what times ur scan xxx
Jen u going to call mw? I agree these aches making you feel like ur 90!! Is not great!! I can't wait to feel normal bodywise! X


----------



## Embo78

Heart that's wonderful news :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

Hey everyone :) hope your all well 

Heart- so glad that everything is going well with bubba :) hope she stays strong for the next few days and is able to go home with you it must be awful having to leave her same with hopeful and her 2 lovely babies I couldn't imagine what your going through! 

Pup- sending hugs your way hun 

Fitzy- good luck with your scan Hun looking forward to seeing pics :) xx


----------



## jenny25

Brilliant news Amanda so pleased xxxx

Sarah I will see how I go Hun I'm feeling not too bad now so too cheer myself up I took a early 30 week bump pic 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/d87dc115.jpg


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

jenny25 said:


> Thanks darling I don't have any gut feelings I know it's just down too the iron tablets making things difficult to go I've actually felt with having restless legs that don't bother me anymore Kieran is still happy and active i just need a right good clean out lol xxx

Sounds like enema time. :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Yay! :wohoo: That's great news! Go Delilah Go!!


----------



## Mrskg

Phew just had to read 20+ pages x been lying low I'm choked with cold an as (all day sickness) trying to eat every 2 hours As it helps but if I miss it I have a lovely hug from the toilet seat!!

Mmmm I'll never remember everything but here goes xxx

Heart I'm so glad delilah is doing great an is nearly home where she belongs :happydance: I'm jealous you are nearly in your clothes already it took me 9 months with my youngest xxx

Hopeful so good to hear Ava and Dylan a doing great too any idea when they will get home? 

Ducky I think you deserved to win :hugs: 

Davies I'm jealous of your bump I will prob look like that at 16 weeks :haha: my bit on formulagate... I have never bf I've never even tried it's just not for me I know it's best for baby but my 3 girls are all healthy and intelligent so don't think it has done them any harm x I seem to be in the minority but hey ho as everyone says we are all different x

Mrsmigg glad to see you back xxx

Debzie I wish our devils would disappear together x 

Kat congrats on team :blue: an :hugs: it's only natural to feel a little disappointment xxx

Puppy :hugs: hope you're hanging in there xxx

Fili I love that song :thumbup: can't wait for your update tomorrow xx

Jen love your bump pic xxx

Mom2 I read you have a cold it's awful eh ESP when you can't really take anything for it :hugs: 

Mind blank now

:wave: Croydon embo just abi fitzy never sticky Madrid tuckie ...sorry if I missed anyone xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- Awesome!!!!! So happy for you! She will drink that bottle fast and I bet you are out in 2 days! Is her tube out? She is feeding amazingly too. I can't wait for you to be able to take her home. Is your mom still there?

We have to do 2 fortified bottles/kid/ day and I'm practicing giving my first bottle to ava within 45 mins (we are cue based feeding so just feeding when she says she is hungry or waking her after 4 hours and making her eat if she hasnt woken up hungry)
Nurses give them bottles at night. 

Dylan took the most hes taken by boob so hopefully he will get to go soon to. 
And Ava's feeding tube is out! Her eye is better too, they got some drops and just wipe with warm washcloth to clean it. 

Cute bump Jen! I am on stool softeners since c section, I'm guessing they help some? 
Totally understand about wanting the body back. That's a 1 good thing about having them early, body back that much quicker. 

I didn't get any stretch marks either (like heart ;) was up about 45 lbs? To 187 (wanted to get over 200!) and now down to 19 lbs over starting weight. 
Hoping 5 lbs is boobs 

Pups- :hugs: let us know how we can help


----------



## daviess3

Mrskg thanks hun makes me feel better to no that im not the only one!!! xx
Jodi thats fab news on dylan an ava an no stretchies an less weight to lose! xx
Jen when i was constipated i used fybogel you can pick it up in tesco was not to bad tasted bit like orange juice with bits in, i dont mind that i no sum people dont! x


----------



## jenny25

Ooo thanks Hun I will give that a go xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful I'm glad you're getting lots of milk down those lovely babies of yours! And that's wonderful about the lack of stretch marks, I don't think I will be that lucky as my sister got lots. 
Jen love your bump it's perfect!!


----------



## filipenko32

I've been trying to eat even more fruit but it's still not helping with the constipation!


----------



## bumpyplease

Soooo pleased for you hearty that has made me smile!
Hi hopeful sounds like the weight is falling off!!!
Jen lovely bump pic!
Pups u ok Hun?
Fili will be thinking of u tomoz at your nt scan babe. Also good luck to fitzy and tuckie if I remember that right.
Croy, davies u girls both ready? Might not be long now!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

kg- Thanks. I feel like crap today. The sofa is my friend. The worst of it is that my hubby is the WORST at taking care of sick people, Worst! He's angry that something is wrong with me, so instead of taking care of me he either ignores me or treats me like crap! This afternoon he came home for lunch, he knew I was sick so didn't expect me to feed him, he even called to see if the kids had eaten lunch. I told him no one had eaten as I couldn't get off the couch. 
So he comes home, picks up the house a bit and takes two of the 3 kids that are home out to get some lunch. I thought that was so sweet. Until he got back. He had bought food for himself and the kids. Nothing for me! :saywhat: The kids ran in and said, "Mommy, lunch is ready!" and he said, "I didn't get anything for your mom!" He didn't even say hello or goodbye to me. He didn't ask how I was doing or acknowledge my existence. :growlmad:


----------



## bumpyplease

You are nearly at v day mom2!!! Yippee!


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Yikes that dream was awful. Thank goodness your LO started kicking your ribs. It's normal for decreased movement since there is no room. 

Heart,
Thank goodness D is on her way home in 2 days!!!
We are now leaving on Thursday due to a change in the pod delivery schedule. I'm very happy about this, but feel overwhelmed with packing and have been quite bitchy. 

Sticky
Sounds like things are going well. Normal to be worried. 

Fitzy
Good luck on scan. 

Mom2
Thanks Hon. 

Jenny
Your bump is looking sizable. No wonder you are in pain. Feel better. I hope you get some relief. 

Tuckie
I'm with you. Can't wait to get out of here. Leaving on Thursday now. 

Filie,
I had that too. Beans seemed to help and tons of fruit. Also Kind fiber bars. 

Afm,
Anxiously trying to get things done befor the Moving Pod arrives tomorrow. Then we are spending the 4th with my in-laws. It's important to DH.


----------



## KatM

Mom 2
What an ass!


----------



## Embo78

Mom2 that is awful :( How could he neglect you so badly???
I would cry for 10 days straight if my hubby did that!

I really need to be more grateful for my oh after reading about the total pigs on bnb recently :/


----------



## tuckie27

Hey everybody :)

Heart- So glad you'r still on day 3 and not starting all over again! Whew!

Hopeful- Glad Ava's eye is better too! 

Jenny- Nice bump! 

Puppy- :hugs:

Kat- I'm jealous, wish we were leaving on Thursday! I had to run errands in 105 degrees the other day :/ I got sick, dizzy feeling and had to stop and sit in the PX shop with A/C and chug a ton of water til I felt normal again!

I know how some of you are feeling about our changing bodies, it's very weird being this big and I know I'm just going to get bigger until I reach whale-ish proportions! I just keep thinking about what I am getting in the end and luckily OH loves my belly and rubs it and kisses it all the time, so that makes me feel better too.


----------



## tuckie27

Oh, my anatomy scan is tomorrow!!! :happydance:

I'm nervous, but excited too! The weird thing is that it's at 8pm. I thought it was an error when the automated reminder thing called me, but I double checked and lady said the Army hospital schedules them in the evening too...weird! I hope baby cooperates!


----------



## puppycat

Mom2 :hugs: so typical of a man

Embo - yes, lock him up and hold on tight. Too many damn pigs around.


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- Your OH is being a jerk! You should kick his ass as soon as you feel better! :grr:


----------



## jenny25

Mom2 what a ass I'm so sorry xxx

Jodi I'm so glad the twins are doing great sounds like they will be home in no time xxx

Thanks for all the comments on the bump pic I'm officially ready too burst haha

You know Paul and I were talking about sex last night we have dtd a few times Infact the last was a couple of days ago now he is acting like a horney devil well I have started too feel more and more pressure into having sex because I've now done it with him
So last night he strips off ta da you know I was like not really in the mood then he starts talking about sex with someone from his past about how he got cramp in his calves etc I was like errr right you wanna have sex with your heavily pregnant wife and your talking about sex with someone else from your past doesn't exactly scream oh yes let's do it now the. He is like oh you owe me you owe me what a catch eh


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- I know! I'm so excited! V-day almost here! Crazy how far along we're all getting!


I really don't know why hubby is such an a** when I'm sick. When he was growing up his mom was always very sick, she had type 1 diabetes and had several amputations and emergency situations before she died when he was 12. I think somehow that scarred him. He just can't handle sick or injured people, it really freaks him out. I think his ignoring me is a defense mechanism, he's the same way with the kids when they're sick, but worse. He yells at me if they're sick or injured to fix them, give them medicine, make them better. You can tell it strikes a chord in him somewhere. Even though I understand it a bit (we've had many conversations over many years) it still hurts and sucks to be on this end of it. 
I'm gonna make him go get pizza for dinner, I'm starving!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Mom2- Your OH is being a jerk! You should kick his ass as soon as you feel better! :grr:

Sometimes I do just throw things at him at random to make myself feel better. :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Hun its a possibility that this is triggered when someone isn't well t takes him back too his childhood maybe he thinks you will end up like his mum and that's why he goes on the defensive mode too protect himself maybe talking to him might help xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

jenny25 said:


> Hun its a possibility that this is triggered when someone isn't well t takes him back too his childhood maybe he thinks you will end up like his mum and that's why he goes on the defensive mode too protect himself maybe talking to him might help xxx

I think you're right. We do talk about it every time it happens. I'm not one just to let it slide without at least pointing out the bad behavior. :haha:

I just got off the phone with him asking him to pick up pizza for dinner. He's extremely busy and very stressed out right now, but I just can't drive right now. :nope: He was fine with it, but said, "You really need to get better. You really, really need to get better!" I just said, "That really isn't helping." He said he knows but just wanted to say it. He wishes it would work. :haha:
Then he asked if I was hungry, to which I very snottily replied, "Yes! I didn't get any lunch today!" He said, "Well, you're sick. I thought your stomach hurt." "No dear, I have a cold, not the stomach flu, I'm starving!":growlmad:
Clueless, just clueless! :nope:


----------



## daviess3

Ah mom2! How frustrating are men! There worse than women right!! X
Jen u don't look that big hun x
Kat I do t envy u moving babe!! No energy here!! Lol! X
Tuckie can't believe we uk girls gotta wait 2 days for yr scan pics!!!!? Maaaannn!! X

Fitzy hope all is ok chicken xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Garlic bread pizza from Pizza Hut on the way! I may eat an entire one by:pizza: myself!


----------



## jenny25

Ok now I want pizza and garlic bread lol xxx


----------



## justwaiting

heart - 2 days hun until she's home, i'm glad the apnea episode was only little and isn't effecting her coming home by the end of the week. I know your exhausted and that all you want to do is bring her home.

Hopeful - Ava and dylan sound like they are going great, glad the eye thing is clearing up and they are both feeding well, yay to dylan finally figuring out what boobies are for!!!

jen - I've heard milk of magnesia helps a lot with constipation, you get it from ehalth food shops I think, it's helped a few ladies I've known on here.
Also if your an oat eater, brown sugar on your oats, it's a trick for babies to put brown sugar intheir bottle if there constipated and I have sworn by it my whole pregnancy. 
Lovely bump shot too.

Davies - what a horrible dream, I'm glad your lo started to give your ribs a once over for reassurance.

For all of you ladies with scans good luck , can't wait for all the scan pics.

For the woman with shitty husbands this week, hopefulyl these men pick up there act soon. i wish i could slap them silly for you.

afm - still in a lot of pain, went to the hospital and got fobbed off without speaking to a dr after being told to come up, just given two pain tablets and sent home, very cranky. i know pregnancy is painful at times but I'm afraid top walk my pelvis hurts so much.
i've been having back pain and period cramps in the morningf or the last few days, very odd.
got all my baby shopping done on the weekend. I'm ready now just for waiting for a little extra baking and I'll be a mummy!


----------



## daviess3

Ah just me to thanks hun x 
I'm achey to have you got a support? Nexcare is a good make in uk if you have to buy one but hospitals here do give them out? Think Croy is the same we feel like 90 year olds, when I went to physio they told me to put two feet outside the bed first then turn to get out of bed! Sit down to get dressed put shoes on etc etc I'm sure u have been doing this now anyway! Lol hope u feel better chick zx

Petes away possibly back tonight! But coz the dog is used to him leaving around 530am I had her crying at the bottom of the stairs at 530am!! An barking from 6am! I get up feed her she's only looking for Pete lol!! She's eaten her breakfast sn guess what she's asleep!! Little moo!! X
Afm feel extra hot this morning! 
I found my gym ball I brought a few months ago so I may get that out today! X

Fili I didn't see your comment about being constipated hun, sorry def give fybogel a go you can get it in tesco or any chemist but it's down the aisle in tesco near sennakot etc, also flaxseed on cereal apparently helps good luck xx


----------



## Embo78

So I think I can safely say my insomnia has gone :yipee: That's a whole week now that I've slept every single night :) :)

Now I just hope I can rest my sciatica and spd away!! That's wishful thinking!! 
Oooooo my hips are so painful when I get up in the morning. Feels like I have toothache in them!! They've usually settled down by lunch time though.

Bouncing on my birth ball really helped my sciatica yesterday but it makes me feel a bit sea sick if I stay on too long!


----------



## Abi 2012

Mom2 - sorry your having trouble with oh sound like he is an ass fair enough he feels upset when seeing people I'll but he needs to find better ways to release his anger it's not fair on you or the other children ... Hope he starts to realise how much it hurts when he is like that and gets his ass in gear Hun xxx makes me feel lucky to have a lovely oh who will do anything for me and my son (who isn't even his child might I add ) he truly is amazing :) but then he has 6 sisters and is the only bOy so I think that's prob why lol xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Morning, up bright and early...scan at 8.30 before OH heads to work. Feeling rough as and very nervous! Didn't have any spotting incidents yest so that was a relief!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck fitzy! Mine's at 9.20 and I feel just like you! Feeling very sick but think it's nerves. Glad you didn't have any spotting yesterday. Ill probably just update on my journal as it's difficult to update on my phone, it takes forever and doesnt always work! Xx


----------



## Embo78

Good luck today Fitzy and Fili :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck with scans today fili tuckie and fitzy will be thinking of you all x


----------



## cazi77

Good luck with all the scans today girls will be stalking for updates!


----------



## Embo78

Sorry tuckie. Good luck to you too :)


----------



## puppycat

Why do we women make excuses for our men when they act like complete idiots?? When we do anything remotely 'wrong' they blame PMT and we never hear the end of it. I don't think men are that deep to have underlying reasons for poor behaviour, they're either good men or they're assholes and right now mine, as well as a few of yours, is an asshole.


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: pups


----------



## jenny25

Good luck today on your scans girls xxx

Thanks for help in constipation xxx

Last night I felt Kieran flip and by god I thought he was gonna break my waters it was so weird then he was hitting low down I sat there with my legs crossed lol xxx


----------



## fitzy79

We have a baby and a heartbeat!!!!! Can't quite believe it and know there's an agonising few more weeks ahead but for now I am on cloud 9! Will post pic and proper update later!!!


----------



## jenny25

Amazing fitzy xxxx yay xxxx


----------



## cazi77

Aww congrats fitzy lovely news xx


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats fitzy!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

did you manage to get a hospital bag yesterday davies?
im gonna get a little wheelie thing for me and then hoping to get away with using my changing bag for bubba, but wondering if it might be a little small? i suppose if there are a few extra bits for my boy i can always put them in mine as i doubt whether i will fill it completely


----------



## Neversaynever

Fantastic new fitzy :happydance:

Waiting on Fili then tuckie later :coffee:

Amanda...so glad you haven't got to go back to square one..you will soon be taking D home :cloud9: and I can not wait for those pics :hugs:

Hopeful....how are those gorgeous little babies of yours doing? Do you also have goals of what they need to do before going home? How are you and hubby feeling?

Pups...arse wipe :growlmad:

Em...good luck with the move

Jen..hope your pain has gone

Mom2...hubby is an ass too :dohh: almost V day though :winkwink:

Bumpy..you all good?

Kat...congrats on team :blue:

Davies...hows the heartburn? Can't believe dinky you look :cloud9:

Croy....bags packed?

Oh crapiola...I must be pregnant because I know I have forgotten people...AGAIN :dohh: :haha:

Happy Tuesday all :flower:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just had a text from Fili and she asked me to update!!
Yippee!! Measuring ahead again at 12+3, neck fold 1.6! 
Perfect scan!! So so happy for her! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks mrs m for the update!

yayyyyyyyyyy fili!!!!!!

this is your rainbow sweetie! i knew it!


----------



## cazi77

Fab news fili thanks for the update x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congrats *Fili *and *Fitzy*! Great scan news :yipee:

AFM...
The scan went well, had my bloods done but going back on monday for NT scan as its hard to see with my retrovert uterus and the baby was flipping around and being awkward :cloud9: :haha:

It was AMAZING! Strong heartbeat of 162bpm, measuring perfectly at 11+4, and my little cupcake was moving around :yipee: So pleased i get to go back for another scan :wohoo: It also means my blood results will be back by then so i will get my full results on Monday.

Soooo 6 more days!!!! Heres a couple of photos they took :cloud9: In the first one you can see the little nose, and in the second that is a hand infront of the face :hugs: Cupcake is still on its head, but they said my uterus was almost out of the pelvis so should pop up this week :happydance:

Need some preggo journal stalkers too, if you have time :hugs:

xx
 



Attached Files:







11+4again.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5









11+4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jenny25

Congrats girls on all the great scans I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## cazi77

Lovely scan pics congrats xx


----------



## puppycat

3 awesome scans today. Fab news xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on awesome scans fitzy, sticky and fili!!!

Love the pics sticky!

Mom2- glad u finally got food! And hoping he stays nice... ;)

Pups- wish your dh would be nice to you! Is he moody and back and forth between good and evil? Hoping hes not an ass all the time. You don't need to be dealing with that shit.


----------



## Embo78

Excellent news ladies. A big congrats :cloud9:

I love hearing about the new batch of rainbows :) :) :)


----------



## daviess3

FitZy sticky fili fab news ladies congrats to u all!!! Fili I also new this was ur rainbow!! Fitzy sorry I kept posting yesterday thinking that was ur scan day!! X
Tuck good luck mrs!! Zx

Never heartburny still here!! I wake up at 2am to wee I wake up at 3am with heartburn!! Joyous!! Lol I feel huge but I do get told I'm small I think it's coz my weight is gone on everywhere especially my arse!! Lol! How u feeling? X

Bumpy I looked was going to buy a beach bag for baby stuff, I have a trolley bag for me to, just using my work one! But i only went to primark an they looked very plasticky! I'm going to look in primark, I have all the stuff ready in carriers in case it happens quickly! But I'm going to have a look in matalan as apparently there's some nice ones in there. I was going to try squish it in as I read through the list of what I need for baby at hospital an it's not lots! Then I thought u no what if I have a c section an send Pete home he will only pick up the wrong thing bless him so I just think I will pack to much an bring it in case! Plus I want to fill my bags with water! We no what I'm like for water an I cannot drink tap water!! Yuk!! At the moment I'm drinking 3litres a day! So will need some bottles in my bag snacks drinks for Pete!! So must pack minimally anyway! Have u got ur stuff out? Zx

Jen that's what I had low low kicks! X

Just had a sleep, I had 4 toilet stops yesterday!! Now I feel like I am going to have the shits but I can't go!!! Ahhhh honestly always something!! Xx


----------



## jenny25

It's weird ain't it when he flipped it was like this bulging feeling on my cervix or he used it as a trampoline lol 
Sarah that sucks that you can't go I could go this morning what a relief lol xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Sarah....:rofl: you make me chuckle I'm all good...sucking rennies in the middle of the night due to heartburn but hey ho :roll:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a great big massive suitcase when I went into hospital, with a smaller bag inside it for baby stuff. Honestly I looked like I was going on holiday for a month. I think I used most of it as well, all except the extra blanket. 
Heart that's fantastic news about Delilah. I hope she comes home soon. 
Great scan news ladies!


----------



## pink80

Congrats on the great scan news *Fitzy, Fili and Sticky* xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Fitzy and sticky brilliant news too!!!!! So happy for you both, this is a happy thread ATM! Thanks so much everyone, thanks for updating for me mrs migg :hugs: I can't imagine leaving it till now to update!! Well we didn't have to wait even for a minute because the first patient didn't turn up! So I was straight in there and no one was even waiting. It all happened so quickly too. The sono was lovely, Australian actually, and she put my mind at rest straight away. Later I had to walk around, drink loads of water and then empty my bladder a bit to get me-mo to lie flat so she could get an accurate crl measurement and neck fold measurement which she did eventually. Can't believe the abdomen scan worked straight away, I was amazed! Me-me was bouncing, BOUNCING! Kicking, stretching by arching his back, eating the fluid, waving and turning!!!!! We were AMAZED!! So yes 3 days ahead again at 12.3, me-mo's going to be tall like his daddy!! The photos are crappy :nope: mainly because my bladder was emptiesh by the time me-mo had got into position and he wouldn't turn his face for the profile pic when the sono was ready to take it. But I will post the best pic later. Thanks for all your support ladies xxxxx


----------



## KatM

Great Scans Ladies!!!

Sorry for shitty DHs=(
They all seem to take turns acting like asses. 

AFM,
It's moving day. We are packing the pod. Just waiting for it's delivery. DH and a friend are ready and raring to go.


----------



## puppycat

It's the day for good news it seems - 34wk midwife appt. Measuring bang on, BP fine, baby's HB fine, head down and 1/5 engaged eek!


----------



## Abi 2012

great news on all the scans ladies :D 

had MW this morning.. all is fine babies hb is nice and strong. baby is quite high she said and my bp is a lil low but nothing to worry bout all tests came back fine soo all good news :D


----------



## Madrid98

Hi all!! Scan went ok I guess. I had both internal and abdominal. With the internal we could see only the sac and pole but with the external we saw also the baby and hb. I'm still worried because this is what losses do to us. I have to go back on Friday next week and by then I'll know for sure if it's going ahead or not.

Congrats fitzy, fili and sticky!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fitzy- So happy you got to hear a great HB, hun!! :happydance: Now its time to get a ticker!

Fili- Yay! Me-Mo is gonna be your rainbow! So cool that you got to watch him move so much!

Sticky- Yay for a great scan!!! :wohoo:

Puppy- Wow, baby is getting ready. The next 6 weeks are going to fly bye!

Jen- I bet that flip felt weird! All my babies were always head down for most of the pregnancy, so I've never felt a flip!

Abi- Great news!


----------



## daviess3

Ah lots of mw checks scans etc, fab news! X
Fili that 12 week scan is magical I think! That has to be the best scan I have ever had! They look like a baby you see everything an it hits home this may actually be it!! I'm gonna b a mum! That was my 12 week scan thoughts, so so pleased for you zx

Kat good luck moving chick x

Pups that's normal on second isn't it? Doesn't it happen earlier? X

When do they start doing internal checks? I got my next appointment at 36/37 weeks I just wondered would like to make sure everything's as it should be lol! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Madrid- :wohoo: That's wonderful news! You couldn't ask for better news! To see a baby and HB and 6+3 is really good! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Madrid!! That's perfect for 6.3 yay!!!!! I think this is your rainbow!! Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- I don't know how it is over there, but I always started having internal exams starting at about 36 weeks. I was always dilated to 3cm 2 weeks before labor!


----------



## Madrid98

I really hope so ladies! I'm so worried now that by next week history will repeat itself. Arggggghhhhhhh!!!!! this pal journey isn't easy


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, I'm still sick. Its seemed to move out of my head and into my nose though. I'm not as dizzy, but I have a mountain of tissues next to me. :haha: This is really bad timing. Our town has our Independence Day parade and celebration tonight, and my boys have a dentist appointment this afternoon. Hopefully I'll be able to get up and moving a bit today. 

My pizza was delicious!! :pizza: I was a happy preggo lady when he showed up with those boxes!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Madrid98 said:


> I really hope so ladies! I'm so worried now that by next week history will repeat itself. Arggggghhhhhhh!!!!! this pal journey isn't easy

No, it isn't. We have to take it milestone by milestone. You've hit one milestone today, just hang in there. Friday will be another one. :thumbup:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news all round to all the girls that had scans today, Thats great news!!
I hope I get good news tomorrow at my cervical length check scan. I hope I get to see the baby again aswell as my anatomy scan isnt until another 3 weeks when I'll be 21+5


----------



## bumpyplease

loving the good news on the thread today! great scans and great midwife appts so it seems!
i had my 25 week midwife apptmt today also and all fine, bp fine, urine fine, babys hb fine although he moved tons and she struggled to get it and my fundal height is measuring 26 weeks but she said thats ok to be 1 or 2 out. ive been measuring slightly ahead at each apptmt anyway.
good luck with the move kat, and sorry you are still feeling sick mom2 xx


----------



## puppycat

Davies Laura was head down from about 28wks but this little monster keeps moving! Lol. I have a feeling its smaller than Laura was too. I always thought second babies could sometimes not engage until labour even :shrug:


----------



## daviess3

Pups ur prob right I just remember reading something about 2nd baby an head engaging! My sisters first head was engaged for weeks an age had show 10 days before an ended up being induced!! X

Just Good luck for Tom u b fine hun I had my cervical length scan at 23 weeks am they dud have a look at baby to, I asked her to see what it was! The only time I have!! An she couldn't see as the way baby was laying but U may see xx


----------



## jenny25

3rd tri nausea rocks not meh


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, I think my hubby is catching a clue.:thumbup: Last night he told me I had to get better because he had to judge the parade today, sell snow cones for the youth center, etc., etc. so he couldn't be with our kids tonight. I told him, "Yes, or if I'm not feeling better you can tell them all to go to He*l so you can take care of your wife." :haha:
He said, "Um, I can't do that." :nope:
I just looked at him and he quickly replied, "But, I will! If you need me to, I will!"
See? I knew he'd get it. Then he told someone else to do the announcing at the parade so he'd have one less thing on his plate. :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Well done for speaking your mind Mom2!! You aren't feeling well, he should be more considerate! :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

congratulations on the scans ladies I love hearing good news. so glad the mw appointments went well too. 

why do men act like such arses at times. 

nor much going on with me scan on monday trying not to stress at my lack of symptoms at the moment.


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Bumps!! xxx
Mom2 I am glad your hubs is learning after not even buying you dinner the other night!! :hugs: ALL men can be pains in the asses at times can't they? My hubs is def no exception. 

Posting pics now... BTW where's Sara?


----------



## filipenko32

I think he's smiling!! I don't these are the best quality. She said he has got 2 arms and 2 legs and me and hubs counted 5 fingers on one hand! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 3 days pic 1.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9









12 weeks 3 days scan pic 2.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 11









12 weeks 3 days scan pic 3.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Look at those legs... hes gunna be tall :D Gorgeous fili :D


----------



## filipenko32

I know he has long legs doesn't he! My hubs is 6 ft 7 though :shock: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies I don't think they do internals until you are in labour or need a sweep. Hopefully you won't need a sweep.


----------



## Embo78

Beautiful pic Fili :)


----------



## Abi 2012

love the pics filli and davies mrs m is right no intenals till labour or if u need a sweep hun so dont worry :) lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil those pics are gorgeous and congrats Madrid!!


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely pics fili!!!


----------



## debzie

Great pics Fili. I have no clue mind boy or girl.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww what lovely pics Fili, you must be delighted!
Wow your husband isnt half tall. Mines is 6ft and I thought he was tall, people keep saying that we're going to have a big baby. I wonder if thats why my baby was always measuring ahead aswell because its naturally longer!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah probably hun! How many days did you keep measuring ahead? I am 4/5 days in total ahead now!


----------



## lexi374

Wow ladies congrats to fitzy, fili, sticky and madrid for great scans!!! :yipee::happydance: xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Madrid - that is a great scan!

Fili- Love the pics!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah probably hun! How many days did you keep measuring ahead? I am 4/5 days in total ahead now!

I've ended up measuring 5/6 days ahead, and I know exactly when I ovulated. So I figured it must be growing well, but now I reckon its maybe just going to be extra long!


----------



## filipenko32

If it's a big baby I'm getting a c section! :haha:


----------



## fitzy79

Was so scared heading in to the clinic this morning but was delighted we were first as meant no hanging around. He asked how I'd been and I told him I was feeling very rough and about the couple spotting incidents. As I was getting ready behind the curtain I said well here's hoping baby was being just a bit shy last week. So OH came in and he put in the camera and immediately I could see that there was definite development and then FS said..it looks exactly like you had a shy baby. Then he zoned in and I could see the little white flicker. I started to well up at that stage. He turned on the sound and we could hear a heartbeat clearly. FS was worried that it was my pulsing he was picking up but he checked my wrist and my heart was hammering at a diff rate so it appears twas Babs. 

In terms of sizing it was measuring a few days behind at 6+4 and by my reckoning I'm 7w but FS said no need to worry about that as the scan was perfect and the very early scans can be out by few days. Obviously I'd prefer if I was measuring bang on but given that last Wednesday he told me scan looked like a 5+4/5+5 that means the development is bang on. 

I had an intralipid infusion booked for this afternoon and after I used the toilet on way out I felt gush and there was good bit of browny watery blood in water and on TP when I wipe..had to wipe few times to get rid of it. This kind of tainted my lovely happy buzz a bit as it is so bloody terrifying seeing any spotting. However, there was no sign of any bleed near baby/in uterus/sac this morning so I am seriously praying it was irritation from the dildocam mixed with whatever old blood from the cysts bursting or whatever that has cused my other incidents this week. There was a bit more tody but hoping it's the last of it. The watery blood seems to be cleared off now....I had a sleep for hour and am not planning on getting out of bed again this evening!!

So here is our "Rainbow Blob"...sorry bout the shine but couldn't get rid of glare on camera..
 



Attached Files:







7week.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Madrid98

That's a lovely pic fitzy!! I wish they gave me one but maybe next time!

Take it easy & relax now. All seems to be going well so keep that in mind :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Great news fitzy, it so stressful though isn't it? And I'm sure the bleeding wasn't nice to see after such a good scan. :hugs: All looking good though!! :yipee:


----------



## fitzy79

Fili, Sticky, Madrid..I'm delighted to read about your fab scans and Fili, your Me-Mo is a cutie!!! 

Madrid, it is nice to get the pic as it gives something to focus on during the worrying days so be sure and ask for it next week! It sounds like you re doing just great.

Delighted to see all the great midwife appointments...a good news thread today!!!:happydance:


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the pic fitzy! Bleeds suck, I had bright red from progesterone suppository and it was scary. Took while for the old brown blood to work out too/


----------



## Abi 2012

Oooh I have been feeling bubba move :D so amazing :) xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

My prediction for who is next: I've thought Croy for awhile now. Didn't want to say ;) but now that we are predicting... But then Davies had some signs too. 
Croy, Davies, embo, pups? Is that the order by due date now?


----------



## hopeful23456

Abi- best feeling you can have in the world! I miss feeling them in me.

Abi and pink- is it still your milestone days? If so, happy milestone day! Or I might be off a couple days now?


----------



## puppycat

I think thats the order but Embo apparently always cooks over her EDD so i think she's expecting to be last.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls! So glad to come on here and read about all the great scans!!! Wow, so many appointments today and they've all went so well :happydance:
I've got almost 5 more hours til mine! :growlmad: Excited/nervous for this anatomy scan! I guess confirming the gender will be nice! So antsy, wish it were 8pm already!


----------



## Embo78

I always go over but if my cervix is favourable I'll be offered an induction in 3 weeks and 5 days!!
I still haven't decided whether to go for it but if this pain doesn't ease up I'll be very very very tempted!!!


----------



## puppycat

Oooooh i didn't know that Em. In fact, i think i must've unsubscribed from your journal because i haven't seen it for a while. I just did another one too and can't work out whose it was. Feckin touchscreen!!


----------



## Embo78

Pups I do that ALL the time!! So frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - I hope you are right! I would lvoe to be next :) However, I have a feeilng he might keep us waiting for a while. 

Such great news from all the scans ladies!!! I am thrilled for you fitzy and Fili those pics are precious :)

Went to the docs this morning and she did the swabs for step B, I really hope I am not positive because it means I would have less time to labor at home before going in to the hospital. I find out next week. Also the doctor said she is certain that baby boy is head down now!!! I am so glad. I would be fine with a c-section if that's what was best but I am pretty excited about the potential of trying to have a vaginal birth first. 
However, she told me the feet were across my belly but it is a bulge not little feet. I guess I don't know what I am feeling and she does so I am trusting her, but I might ask for an ultrasound when we get to the hospital just to make sure I am not trying to push him out sideways! haha. I guess when his head engages I won't have to wonder anymore. Now I just have to encourage him down. Lots of walking and lots of lovin' in the next few weeks!
Hubs goes to Texas for a few days next week for business so I am really hoping baby comes before he leave or waits until he gets home - otherwise we might have to Skype him in! haha!

Craving ice pops and ice lollies even though the weather in Seattle is pouring rains and cold temps so I am pretty sure its pregnancy related because I should be craving hot tea and toast!!


----------



## daviess3

Embo u could probably b before me an Croy then if your induced, me Croy are same day, both at that uncomfy stage! I had few signs but seem to have gone today! Plus my mum was late with us petes mum always over due even with twins! I personally think I will b last! Lol! X

Fili I think boy from pic! Can't see nub but I think boy my initial was girl!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Pups and em- hard to predict! 

Croy- we got the heat now, 100 every day for a few days but Im in a colder room. 

Tuckie- such a late scan! What are the predictions again? Off the top of my head I would say boy but I can't remember the scan pic! It's such an exciting scan.


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- I still can't believe you were able to hold out on gender, that is awesome.


----------



## daviess3

I no both me an pups So possibly 2 surprises same week! I think puj is having a girl!! Ivey such a mixed reaction of whether it's boy or girl! Feels bit strange now not to know! But I think when I'm in pain the thought of finding out will bring a little excitement to me!! I'm petrified of labour! I just ordered a hypnobirthing DVD/cd to listen to before to try help me channel my mind! X


----------



## melfy77

Hello:flower:

The moving's over! Everything went fine, but the walls are white, but more like yellow because of the dirt...hubby started to paint, and we can already see a major difference:thumbup: It's gonna be a lot of work, but this appartment has major potential. It's big and it's bright, with lots of natural light. We both really like it. We got our new washer and dryer today:happydance: Finally done running out of loonies for the laundry lol.

AND I had my scan this morning (I'll be 9 weeks in a few hours)...2.3 cm (or 23 mm) with a strong heartbeat:happydance: We heard it, and wow!! so strong and fast!! I'm sooooo happy!!! And so is my hubby:happydance:

Fili, Madrid, Fitzy, great news on the scan:thumbup:

Hopeful, Heart; how are you doing? and what about your little cutie pies? I bet they're getting bigger :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey everyone. Just read back and I am WAY too tired to remember everything, just want to say great news about all the midwife appointments and scans, it's been a brilliant day. Good luck Tuckie, not sure what time your 8pm is here but I hope to wake up to more good news in the morning, and hopefully find out what team you are on. I say girl. 
My tiredness has hit another level, it took a while to kick in but it's hit me like a steam roller. I've had a headache all day as well but no nausea today. Dropping the progesterone has made me feel a bit paranoid and moody and irrational which is just great! I can't wait to get some energy back. 
Uk ladies, Lloyds chemist has Bio Oil half price, stock up! 
Took the sides off my daughters cot tonight so now she is in a bed, she hasn't fallen out but it will be interesting to see what she does when she wakes up in the morning. 
Anyone heard from Heart today?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Melfy- :wohoo: That's great news!! So happy for you! Your little baby is growing so strong and healthy! :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm gonna predict no more births will happen before 39 weeks. I'm gonna say, Davies will be next. But, I'm usually very wrong about these things so who knows. :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Melfy- Congrats!

Hopeful/MrsM- My Dr told us a couple weeks ago we were team pink, but tonight we'll get confirmation :)

Less than 2 hours til scan!!! I'm so anxious, can't believe I've had to wait all day! 8pm is the latest i've ever had an appt. I guess the Army hosptial makes evening appts...weird. Will update later!


----------



## croydongirl

mom - I hope you are off by a week :) I would love him to come at 38 weeks! How are you feeling? Do I remember you hubs is a youth pastor? I bet there would be someone from the church who would help you out. Isn't that what church community is for? I am always taking dinner to people from my church, or babysitting for an hour or so to help out. It's just the way we do it, and I know that they will be there for me when the baby comes too - they have been amazing at supporting us through the miscarriages, sending flowers and bringing food and just praying for us. I hope you have a similar network around you that you can ask for help xx And I also hope you feel totally better soon.


----------



## croydongirl

Tuckie - Look forward to hearing the news - sounds like you already have a STRONG idea but I hope that you can feel confident enough to shop after tonight :)


----------



## justwaiting

Wishful thinking I know but I predict I'll be next. I'm the same day as embo and we're a few days behind croy and Davies. One more week until I start tryign to get this baby out!!

Lots of lovely scan news, loving all the pics of the little beans. madrid try and be hopeful, PAL sucks but you just can't predict these things. tuckie can't wait to hear what team your on!
Fitzy hoping the watery blood is just from the dildo probe(loving the name for it) it's so nerve wracking but ur little one looks strong!

Mom2 glad dh finally saw some light, sometimes you just need to snap and tell them what needs to happen!

Pups how r u going today? saw that bubs is now head down lets hope it stays that way shall pop to your journal

Great news on all the midwife appts, sounds like everyone is going along nicely such a good feeling in her atm.

Kat and Abi good luck with getting everything sorted from the moves. how exciting.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> mom - I hope you are off by a week :) I would love him to come at 38 weeks! How are you feeling? Do I remember you hubs is a youth pastor? I bet there would be someone from the church who would help you out. Isn't that what church community is for? I am always taking dinner to people from my church, or babysitting for an hour or so to help out. It's just the way we do it, and I know that they will be there for me when the baby comes too - they have been amazing at supporting us through the miscarriages, sending flowers and bringing food and just praying for us. I hope you have a similar network around you that you can ask for help xx And I also hope you feel totally better soon.

Okay, 38 weeks then. :haha:

Yes, hubby is a youth pastor. I haven't even thought of calling the church though :dohh:. They will bring meals when baby comes. I usually don't need help because I get a lot from my older boys and hubby, but they've been so busy this illness came at a very bad time. :nope:
I felt well enough to take all my boys to the dentist :happydance:, but by the time I got home I was wiped out and feeling yucky. :sleep: God blessed me though! My 3 older boys went into town to the Independence Day parade and celebration and my 2 younger boys fell asleep!!:happydance: So I got some much needed rest. Hubby down at the parade, so I just woke my little boys up to go down and eat and play at the celebration. I dropped them off with hubby, grabbed a hot dog plate for me and then hubby told me to take it and go home. :kiss: What a blessing! He is catching on!!:happydance:
So now I have the house to myself, I'm exhausted, but can't sleep so I'm just lying on the sofa watching TV. :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

JW- Okay, sounds like you want it the most so you can go first. :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

Mom - so glad you got some time to rest today :) Enjoy your TV and sofa time, you still need your rest to really recoup.

My hubs is teaching classes after work tonight and Thursday so I get complete charge of the remote, so far I watched What not to wear, and House hunters. I miss him but I will get him all to myself for the whole day tomorrow - at least until we head to BBQ with friends in the afternoon.


----------



## hopeful23456

Emilie- yes! Forgot u r so close too! Maybe u can be next? ;)

Tuckie- forgot u already knew girl too! My predictions aren't going so well...

Kat- hope the move is going well. 

Mom2- glad hubby is catching on


----------



## justwaiting

Tuckie I forgot you know too sorry.

Thanks mom2, The next few weeks are going to be so exciting for so many of us, i can't wait to see who's next and most of them being yellow babies!!
Your hubby seems to have caught a clue!
3Hopeful - How are your babes today?


----------



## croydongirl

Justwaiting - I totally agree, the next month is going to be super exciting! I love sharing this journey with other people going through the same thing. Now we can all count down together while we champion the others following in our footsteps!


----------



## hopeful23456

I am doing an overnight in the nicu, first one as I usually just stay days. Got here at 10am. Babies r sleeping...well dylan is sucking a paci. Hoping I get to sleep soon...


----------



## daviess3

Jw are you being induced? Or do you mean your going to try things urself like castor oil etc?? X

I don't mind being last lol!! Childbirth = me scared!! I will take the last shift lol! As long as u all promise no horror stories pls! X

I'm taking raspberry leaf tea capsules to help soften cervix but that's it!! Has anyone or is anyone doing perineal massage? What do you do? Does it help? X


----------



## Embo78

Davies RLT helps with the second stage of labour. The pushing stage. It tones the uterus. It also helps shrink back down the uterus after birth and helps nourish breast milk.

Evening primrose oil helps soften the uterus. I have both but haven't started using it yet!! I don't know what it is but something is stopping me! Can't quite work that one out just yet!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :)

Anatomy scan went well. We won't get any results until I see my Dr. next which is July 11th. Tech did confirm there was definitely no penis :haha: We are officically team pink! :pink: :D Got a few pics too!

Ugh, damn B&B is saying the files are too large :/ I put on FB and will have to out these on photobucket and just put links in my journal later!


----------



## daviess3

Yay congrats tuckie xxx 
Embo thanks for that hun maybe I need to get some epo in fact I'm sure I have some somewhere! I will try anything that makes it easier!! Do you no of anything else?? Cx


----------



## heart tree

Wow, I'm thrilled to read all of the amazing news today! I'm so incredibly happy for everyone who had great scans today. I was looking at everyone's tickers and can't believe how far along many of you are. Fili, 1.6 was Delilah's measurement I think. 

I seriously couldn't be happier for you all. 

Fizzy and Madrid, I added you to the Teams list. Once you see a hb, you get added. So pleased for you both. What a relief. Enjoy it. 

Sticky your bub is so cute! 

Did Tuckie have her scan? Did I miss her update?

Not a lot of time for me to catch up, but that will change as of tomorrow. I realized today that I have the flu. I was feeling really achy last night, with chills and was sweating. I spent the night at the hospital and was up every 3 hours to feed her. Today I was feeling like crap but thought it was from being sleep deprived and from all the walking I've been doing lately. I thought my muscles were achy from being so inactive on bed rest. Ibuprofen helped, but not enough. I left early today and came home and passed out. When I woke I took my temp. 101.5 F. Ugh. I took it again after a shower and it's down to 99.8 F. I called the NICU and they basically told me I can't come in tomorrow. I can still pump and give her my milk. I'm really worried that the damage is already done. I was obviously contagious before I knew it. What if she gets sick? What if I got the other babies sick? I can't live with myself knowing that. I'm really sad about this new development. I feel like I've been through the ringer. I want to just enjoy having a baby, but it's been more stressful than joyful to be honest. I know she's thriving and I'm trying to focus on that. But I'm really sick of this. She's doing great. My update on her is in my journal. 

Hopeful I hope your overnight goes well. Good luck!

I still think Davies is next. Croy, I think you're going to 40 weeks. I hope I'm wrong for your sake. 

Oh and ladies, if you are already suffering constipation, I urge you to do everything in your power to resolve it before you give birth. I didn't have any during pregnancy but had it after I had her. It was due to the pain killers they gave me. Trying to poop after vaginally delivering is the most terrifying event. It was scarier to me than giving birth. They gave me tons of stool softener and prune juice which helped. But it still took me 3 days before I was able to go. And when I went, I was scared I would break the stitches on my tear. But I didn't. I made sure to eat lots of fiber after having her. Salads, beans, etc. Now I'm able to go normally. Thank god. And my tear doesn't hurt at all! Amazing how the body heals. Just hoping I get over this flu as quickly.


----------



## lexi374

Congrats to melfy and tuckie on their scans. x

MrsM im absolutely shattered!! Everything you read says you get your energy back this week but i feel worse, im constantly waking through the night too having dream after dream! I wake up more tired than i go to bed! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lexi isn't it awful? By mid afternoon I'm completely spent. My daughter goes for an afternoon nap and I end up falling asleep on the sofa and don't wake up until about 5!! Then she is late having her tea. She sleeps a lot too and if she wakes before me is quite happy playing in her bed, but it's awful. I feel like such an unfit mum. 
Tuckie congrats on the scan I'm sorry I forgot you found out team pink a couple of weeks ago. I have really bad baby brain. 
Heart I am sorry to hear you are ill, have you considered the possibility of it being mastitis? The symptoms are very similar to flu. How are your boobs? Either way I hope you are soon better, and that you have passed nothing on to Delilah. I'm sure she is fine, she is a tough little cookie. But I understand you must be scared. 
Davies, another thing you need in your arsenal is Clary Sage oil. Stick it in your bath. I used clary sage and RLT and had a really good labour- I literally pushed once as I was fully dilated when I got into the delivery room (not ideal that bit but at least it was quick) and she was there. I pushed again to get her head out and that was my second stage! I don't know how much of that was down to the clary sage and RLT but I think I was using it from about 38 weeks. They also say that if you take clary sage oil on a hanky to sniff through contractions it can help with the pain but I say bollocks to that, use gas and air. Don't be too scared of labour hun, that's what the drugs are for. It's nice to have a natural drug free labour if that's what you really want, but you don't get a badge! I was team yellow and the "It's a ....." moment is awesome and really helped get me through.


----------



## jenny25

Happy milestone day girls xxxx

30 weeks today and I'm a hormonal wreck xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy milestone days Jenny Embo and Just!! 30 weeks Jen, fab milestone!


----------



## puppycat

Oh Heart, i'm sorry you're poorly. Keep up your fluids hun. It sounds crazy but a runny nose and sweats plus bf can dehydrate you very quickly.

Just, i am so sorry, i knew there was someone else close but i couldn't for the life of me remember who. If you want to go first that's cool just make it snappy! Lol. Nah i want to get to at least 37wks otherwise i can't have a home birth. If anyone wants to jump that gun then you're more than welcome! Lol


----------



## duckytwins

So I suppose you can take me off the front page of the group if you want. I don't feel comfortable here anymore :cry:


----------



## puppycat

duckytwins said:


> So I suppose you can take me off the front page of the group if you want. I don't feel comfortable here anymore :cry:

Why?


----------



## daviess3

Ducky what's up chick?? Hope ur ok zx
Mrsm thanks for advice I'm going to get some clary oil today it's worth a go!! An I'm with u drugs anything goes in that labour room I'm a bit of a needle phobic so will just have to see how I go! X
Heart so sorry ur poorly hun maybe one day rest do you good an then back up, is Tim still able to go? It must b so horrible for u!! I'm adding stool softener to my hospital bag as we speak lol! X
Hopeful how was night shift? Zx
Jen I had a few emotional moments yesterday x
Happy milestone to everyone xxx


----------



## duckytwins

I came in looking for support and I was made to feel worse, selfish and mean. From now on, I suppose I should keep my feelings to my own journal. Thanks to those who have offered support as I am trying to get through this pregnancy, but I am not comfortable posting in a group where there are people who make me feel that my feelings aren't valid.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, I got prego insomnia :/ Myabe it was the late appt and late dinner. Anyways, happy milestone Embo, Just, & jenny! Jenny- 30 weeks is awesome!

Heart- I hope you feel better mama :hugs:

Ducky- What's up hun? You okay? :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Ah ducky sorry you feel like that, I don't think anyone would of intentionally made you feel like that an if it was me I do apologise. I do think we won't all always agree in here we will all do things differently but we can all still get along? X


----------



## daviess3

Tuckie saw your pics on fb, so cute x


----------



## tuckie27

Ducky, I didn't see your last post til after I posted. I would hate for a fellow PARL lady to leave our group feeling like they were made to feel bad here. Sorry if I said anything that upset you and I'm sorry for anyone else that might have made you feel like your feelings weren't valid. I don't want you to leave the group and I know it's ultimately your choice, but I think the other girls won't want to see you leave either. I think there was one day where there were some prego hormones out in full force, some bold opinions were stated, and even some misunderstandings took place, but this really is a great group and everyone here is super supportive if you decide to stay (which I hope you will!)


----------



## justwaiting

ducky I'm sorry you feel that way, I hope you decide to stay and give us a second chance, I've known this group to only ever be supportive but have seen a few touchy subjects and things g on from time to time.
Everyone's feelings are valid and we are here to support you.

Tuckie great news on the scan yay for confirmation on your little girl, time to shop!!! Saw ur pics on fb so cute!

Heart going to your journal now but try not to beat yourself up and feel worse. D will have gotten some immunity thru your breast milk. cHin up lady and rest up on your enforced rest day. D will be home soon and a good sleep will be a distant memory

I'm not being unduced davies just hoping to go 2-3wks early, but it's purely wishful thininking, this kid made me wait for bfp so I can bet I'l be 10days over begging for an induction


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, I'm typing this with one hand as I'm on my drip treatment then I'm leaving here and driving to Cheshire to see all my family peeps! I'm picking my nephew up from the nursery today at 4. Last night on the phone he said, Come pick me up Aunty Mel! Love you! :cloud9: 

Heart sorry you're getting flu :hugs: you're probably really run down with lack of sleep, worry and milk production! Massive hugs to you xxxx 

Aww ducky sorry you feel that way :hugs: I hope you do stay, I don't know where I'd be without all the wonderful ladies on here.

Tuckie sorry you're getting insomnia it's awful, I can never get back to sleep when I wake up at 5am it's bad if I'm going out to teach that day! :sleep: xxx


----------



## daviess3

Girls I feel like I been hit by bus!! Generally like crap!! I get up an I'm shattered feel like I need to go back to sleep! Head hurts! Feel like I need the shits(sorry tmi)! But can't go but I sit back down an think I need to go get there nothing!! Really thirsty an warm, girls feel like I need looking after!! Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- congrats again on team pink! Isn't that scan awesome too? 

Jes- I would be sad to see you go too! we are all happy to have you in the group. 

Fili- are you telling your family today? :cloud9:

Happy milestone day Jen- 30 weeks!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy Milestone days embo and emilie! 

Davies- sorry you feel like crap... I couldn't imagine having bigger babies in me and mine were small.
Is your hubby home?

Heart- :hugs: :hugs: so sorry you got sick. Rest up good and they will get her on the bottles and you can take her home when you are better!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Davies big hugs to you!! :hugs: can you say in bed today? Is hubs around to look after you? What are your symptoms? xxx

Hopeful, we told everyone yesterday, it was such an emotional day!! My mum cried and then she made me cry! :cry: lol! How are Dylan and Ava doing? Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Ducky I hope you don't leave. I'm sure nobody wanted to make you feel so bad. We all have opinions and sometimes we'll clash but ultimately we're all here to support each other through this emotional parl journey. You're the first lady that's asked to be removed from the front page since this thread opened last December. It saddens me deeply. 
I hope I didn't say anything to hurt you but if I did I apologise whole heartedly :hugs:

Tuckie, I'm so sorry you have insomnia. It's horrendous :(

Davies Ive been up since 5.30am and felt so ill and run down. I fell asleep on the couch for an hour and half but I still feel rough. Think I'll just go have a lie down in bed!

Omg I have so much creamy cm. is it normal to have a lot. It's literally wet my undies right through. Sorry for tmi :/


----------



## filipenko32

Embo I remember my sister complaining she had to wear panty liners at 35 weeks because she asked me to get her some whilst I was in the supermarket. I asked her if she was bleeding and told her she should go to docs but she told me it was just excessive cm! Hope that makes you feel better! She has a beautiful healthy baby! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Embo same as me hun I had that for few weeks now! I don't think mines labour or anything I just feel generally ill! X
Fili ah so lovely to announce! X
Hopeful urs were still bigger than mine combined! How are they? X

I just feel generally crap body aches heady dizzy heartburn like I say really need the shits but nothing!! When I stand my pelvis hurts!! I lay down I get heartburn I sit up an feel like I need a wee!! I just got that had enough feeling now!! I just want to go to sleep for 10 hours solid not wake up to wee, an when I wake up actually feel refreshed! Sorry to b a moaner!? X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Fili :) I'm keeping an eye on it. At first I thought it had to be an infection of some kind but it's odourless so I presume this means it's 'healthy' cm!!


----------



## Embo78

You're allowed to moan Davies :hugs: Third tri pregnancy is hard!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

ive read loads and forgotten most of it now im typing so please excuse me if i forget things. 

tuckie - great news that your little girlie is confirmed! time to start shopping!
davies - sorry you are feeling so rough. i felt like that last friday and had to take the day sick. i didnt move from sofa all day just felt tired, run down, achy and sore head. thankfully after a good sleep i felt back to normal on saturday
so exciting as we are moving on to a time where more new bubbas will be born! then there will be a break for a bit, and then its time for me, cazzie and mom2 i think after croy, davies, kellie, embo, pups, NSN and jenny have all popped!
ducky im sorry u feel like that. I hope you will read all the messages and love for you in hear and change your mind sweetie.
hi hopeful - sounds like you are doing a grand job of looking after those twins! more pics soon please!
heart, sounds like you need a good rest, you are doing a fab job though and it sounds like you need some hearty time. 

xx


----------



## puppycat

Em i have the same. I'm assuming it's normal if you have it too!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on all the great scans xxx


----------



## daviess3

How's mrsk?? X
Pups me to an embo think it's quite normal the later we get!! As long as its not sweet smelling? I booked mw for tom for bit of reassurance anyway! X


----------



## Mrskg

Davies right now I'm a moan lol x I'm choked with cold an can't stop being sick feeling really sorry for myself while my house falls down round about me :cry: thanks for asking though xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Happy 7 weeks mrskg :) wow it's going fast :)

Your symptoms sound so promising :)

Girls I'm having a bit of a meltdown. Was just packing and it suddenly hit me that when we move next week I'll be saying goodbye to my home where I had all my losses. 
Am I weird to feel upset about this? On one hand I feel like it'll be a fresh start in our new home with no sad memories but on the other hand I feel so sad that it'll be harder for me to remember my angels. I feel comforted here because I vividly remember each baby and what we went through.
I'm just being silly :cry:


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk that first tri is hard, I didn't move I slept the house didn't get done but the bubba grew!! Most important!! Just do what u can or can't an Sod the rest?! Zx

Embo I would b sad it's a memory an even though we are going to have rainbows we still never forget the corner we sat in an cried or the garden we stared into! I have a rose bush in my garden which my mum planted whichsge said was for my first angel an everytime I lost another I stared at that rose bush, but it will come wherever I go, also my dog she mopped up many a tear an knows all my thoughts which is why she's my first rainbow as she was a rescue dog, she was there always with her little face wanting to cheer me up! 
My point... After my ramble is focus on new beginning but there must be something that's coming with you as a reminder a flower a candle or something which is an can still be a focal point for you xxx


----------



## jenny25

Embo my first son is burried in Scotland and I'm now living in Essex it is hard in a way but I just take my memory's with me he will always be apart of my life regardless of where I will be I had my other losses while living with Paul's mum we just live around the corner now but I see it as a new start and you will never forget xx

Sarah I think your body maybe gearing up or the big clean out usually that happens before you deliver xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

hugs embo! 

i forgot to say earlier but happy 4th july to my american buddies on here!
x


----------



## daviess3

Ah Jen you just made me cry, totally emotional!! But memories are something we all have an the little thought for our angels are something we never lose! X
Do you think that Jen? I feel rough!! Lethargic! X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :) 

My two fur babies mopped up many of my tears too. I don't know what I would've done without them in the early hours of the morning when everybody else was sleeping.
I had to be so calm and collected during the day for my children, pretending to be strong but I didn't have to do that with Oscar and Felix!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks embo xxx :hugs: for moving house just remember your memories will always be with you xxx

Davies can't do very much but hey ho as you say as long as baby is growing who cares about the mess xxx


----------



## jenny25

Aww sorry Sarah didn't mean too make you cry hugs xxx

Yeah I do think so a lot of women feel flu like symptoms before labour too my mil was talking about this the other day that's what happened too her just rest drink plenty of water hopefully that will flush out anything just incase it's maybe a little bug xxx


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone, 
I'm on holiday and this is the first time I've had internet access other than my iphone... im still about 10 pages behind but I wanted to say huge CONGRATULATIONS Fitzy, Fili Sticky and Madrid!!! I love the scan pics I saw... Hoping to see more! 
Kat- Hope you're move went ok
To all those whose Dh's are acting like peckers I say :grr: I hope they get their shit straightened out.
Heart- Sounds like you should have Delilah home very very soon!
Hopeful- It's great to hear the twins are doing so well! 
Embo- Fantastic news about beating insomnia!!

I know there's a ton more but I can't remember squat:( Hope everyone is doing well! I'm going to try to read back and catch up!


----------



## bumpyplease

hope you are having a great holiday sara! we have missed you!!!!

quick question - what week is everyone planning to take or already taken maternity leave? just sorting out my paperwork now. was hoping to work until 37 weeks and then take my final 2 weeks of holiday but wondering what everyone else has done?


----------



## Madrid98

hi!! I'm sorry I don't have time to say something to each one of you. 

Do you know if it's ok to eat sea bream or monkfish? I bought some yesterday and I wanted to prepare it tonight but if it's not good I'll put it in the freezer for my dh when he's back from the trip.


----------



## Embo78

I've never heard you can't eat either of those Madrid :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo I totally understand. We are hoping to move soon and even though this house drives me mad it's full of memories for me. I can't say anything that will help cos it's going to be sad but just look forward to making happy new memories in your new house. 
Ducky, sorry you feel like this. I shall pop over to your journal. 
MrsK my house is collapsing round my ears as well. It's a total shithole. I've got a bit more energy today but I still can't be arsed, I'm watching Wimbledon and playing song pop. 
I'm really struggling to find the heartbeat with my Doppler. I'm on the verge of giving up on it. I hear it maybe one time in four, I can usually just hear the whoosh noise. 
Madrid I think they are ok the only fish I think you need to avoid is sushi, marlin and swordfish because of the mercury.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsk- happy 7 weeks!!

Mardrid- no clue, I didn't eat fish the entire pregnancy

Embo - totally understandable. :hugs: Davies had good advice. I've lived in 3 places I've had mc in and never really thought about it after moving. Actually did move 2 weeks after mc 2. Cried the whole time because of the mc but wanted to get out of that house as it was a long drive to work.

Jen :hugs: that made me cry too

Sara- how is ny? We have missed you! Was the flight good? Any nausea!

Bumpy- lol- worked the day my water broke ;)

Thanks for the happy 4th wishes! Happy 4th to the us girls too!
I am going to drive my car for the first time in 16 days...
We actually thought about trading for a van! Dont really have a family vehicle, Lexus Rx 350 which I thought would be fine (it's 5 yrs old) and after 2 carseats in the back and we had to move our front seats forward to fit them in, i wanted a van. We are going to try and make it work though. But one day I will get a van (lol as most people wouldn't want a van) I like room to move around and haul stuff in though)


----------



## Mrskg

Hopeful are you allowed to drive x over here we are not allowed to drive for 6 weeks after a section I always thought it was tom do with recovery but your actually not insured :wacko: x


----------



## hopeful23456

Wow, 6 weeks! We get to drive after 2 weeks, you just have to be off of painkillers which I have been for 4-5 days now.


----------



## Mrskg

Strange how things can be so different eh xxx happy driving xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, Im really happy and relieved. I have my cervical length check and its long and closed at 4cm. Also had an abdominal scan to see the baby again, its so big now and everythings looking good, I even got 4 new scan pics.
Im booked in for another cervical check in 2 weeks time along with my anomaly/anatomy scan to check everything. I'll be 20+5 then.
The sonographer also told me that one of her friends has a double womb and has 2 boys, she didnt even know as she had textbook pregnancies. It was afterwards she got investigations due to heavy periods etc and they discovered the double womb.
So its really reassuring that so many people have normal pregnancies with this and some dont even know!

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Madrid98

congrats just!! It's so nice when the scans go well!!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news just xxx

Been meaning to say someone was asking about progesterone (about 30pages back :rofl:) I've been using back door :blush: I didn't like the thought of it irritting cervix an maybe spotting or it running out an thinking I was bleeding anyway so far so good for me doing it that way xxx

Had really bad day being :sick: find it strange that I ever bring anything I eat up so least I know I don't have HG x did anyone else get anti sickness meds this early on? I was on it whole way through with my youngest but can't remember when I started it xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Just! Nice to know that the double womb is fine. Pics?

Mrsk- I was never puking, puppy did a lot though. Maybe she will be on later? Not sure when she did anti nausea meds?


----------



## Mrskg

Hopeful you are sooooooo lucky x cool I will see what puppy says :thumbup: xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - So, so sorry you are feeling so rough. Wishing you a speedy recovery. You really have been through the ringer, I think you are due some peaceful and event free weeks soon :) I am pretty sure that you are right on about us going to 40 weeks. If I wasn't feeling so uncomfortable I would love it if he arrived on his due date. I am pretty attached to August 2nd...I just hope the weeks go by quickly! There is nothing I can do but chose to be thankful that he is growing healthy and strong, but now he is so big when he moves and rolls and kicks it actually hurts. 

Embo - sorry you are feeling sad, I can imagine that leaving will be hard because it brings up so many emotions. I hope that it can be a positive time for you as you embrace the losses but move into celebrating this new rainbow inside you at the same time.

Hopeful - Glad you get to spend the night with your babes :) Hope they were nice to you and let you sleep.

Mrskg - Sorry you are feeling sick, I hope that you are also feeing better soon. Try to rest and keep up your fluids.

Davies - I am living through you. I think you are having lots of promising signs that things might happen soon for you. I keep trying to look for signs but honestly, nothing is moving over here. DH keeps saying, we don't want him to come out yet, he'll be rare, we want him well done. But my discomfort level is reaching breaking point and I feel so ready just to have it. I also think that I am just scared about what's to come so I want to get it done. Living with the impending labor pain heading my way is hard. 

Sara - So good to see you back - hope you holiday was relaxing and a sweet time for you. Its been a stressful time and I am sure you needed the time away. 

Duckie - Sorry you feel that way. I am sorry if anything I said made you feel that way it wasn't my intention. I hope you don't leave and that you can find the support on here that has been so important to the rest of us.

Pups- Hoping baby waits for you so he or she can be born at home. I can't remember, did you have Laura at home too? I considered home birth but with all the complications at the beginning we needed to use my OB and of course, she doesn't do home births. We have a doula so we will labor at home as long as possible before heading to the hospital which is literally a 5 minute walk away - not that I am planning on walking, I am sure they would feel like the longest 3 blocks of my life.

Hi to all the ladies I missed, I had a lot to catch up on!

afm - I am uncomfortable and ready to start naturally convincing the baby to come on out. Lots of walking on the cards. Also I think I head EPO can help start things so I might have to dig out my old pills for that too. Drinking RL tea and praying! haha! Last night he headbutted or rubbed against my cervix for the first time and it shot a paint up my whole body. It was painful. He's never done that before. Maybe he is more ready than I realise?

Off to friends for BBQ in a few hours to celebrate the 4th - always feel a bit funny about celebrating this holiday, but I am never one to turn down fireworks! ha ha

Happy 4th to all my American friends!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! 
Happy 4th of July! :beer: Here's to the beers I won't be having this year! :p 

Sara- Good to hear from you hun. Hope you had a great holiday!

MrsK- Feel better! :hugs: 

Croy- Sorry you're uncomfortable. Every pregnant woman I've known seems to get that way in the last few weeks :/ Start feeling real anxious to get baby out from what I've heard. Hang in there!

Afm, We're supposed to go on post to watch fireworks tonight. Ft Bliss puts on a free show and you can bring a picnic, camping chairs, or blankets, etc. but it's showing rain in the forecast :/ Of course, it hardly ever rains here and the one time it does is during a fireworks show! Anyways, maybe we'll just sit in the car and watch if the show is still going on :)


----------



## daviess3

Happy 4th of July American ladies xxx

Croy I think we will b here together till the end hun! Mine are just uncomfy symptoms to!!x


----------



## puppycat

Mrs kg - I was on Cyclizine from about you stage of pregnancy, they're perfectly safe in pregnancy and (despite what your GP might say) you need to be taking at least 3/day to make any kind of noticeable dent in your nausea/sickness.

Are you being sick? HG isn't just about being sick it's about weight loss and nausea and generally not being able to function normally more so than with MS. Don't discount HG just because you're keeping some things down, it's actually a lot more mean than just making you sick :(


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Croy - I had Laura in a midwife led unit, I was too scared to have her at home and really didn't want to go into a proper hospital so I opted for the 'halfway house'. 

I had a water birth with G&A and a normal natural birth. The midwives were amazing and the unit itself was so peaceful and calming. Sadly they closed it last May - ba*tards!


----------



## Mrskg

puppycat said:


> Mrs kg - I was on Cyclizine from about you stage of pregnancy, they're perfectly safe in pregnancy and (despite what your GP might say) you need to be taking at least 3/day to make any kind of noticeable dent in your nausea/sickness.
> 
> Are you being sick? HG isn't just about being sick it's about weight loss and nausea and generally not being able to function normally more so than with MS. Don't discount HG just because you're keeping some things down, it's actually a lot more mean than just making you sick :(


Thanks puppy I think that is maybe what I was on with my youngest daughter I sometimes have to get cyclomorph for headaches an that helps my sickness think I only took them once a day maybe thats why I still always felt sick x 

Yeah I'm being sick between 3 an 10 times a day seems to get a bit better around now but not always but (tmi) it's normally clear / whitish tastes funny then sometimes yellow which I'm guessing is stomach bile this even happens if ive just drank or ate no food or drink comes up I'm finding this strange :wacko: ive not weighed myself so not sure if lost weight x I def can't function no where near normally xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Puppy im gonna start your journal from the start see if t gives me inspiration xxx


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Mrs kg - I was on Cyclizine from about you stage of pregnancy, they're perfectly safe in pregnancy and (despite what your GP might say) you need to be taking at least 3/day to make any kind of noticeable dent in your nausea/sickness.
> 
> Are you being sick? HG isn't just about being sick it's about weight loss and nausea and generally not being able to function normally more so than with MS. Don't discount HG just because you're keeping some things down, it's actually a lot more mean than just making you sick :(
> 
> 
> Thanks puppy I think that is maybe what I was on with my youngest daughter I sometimes have to get cyclomorph for headaches an that helps my sickness think I only took them once a day maybe thats why I still always felt sick x
> 
> Yeah I'm being sick between 3 an 10 times a day seems to get a bit better around now but not always but (tmi) it's normally clear / whitish tastes funny then sometimes yellow which I'm guessing is stomach bile this even happens if ive just drank or ate no food or drink comes up I'm finding this strange :wacko: ive not weighed myself so not sure if lost weight x I def can't function no where near normally xxxClick to expand...

Can I suggest you go to Amazon and buy some pee sticks? Like the ones the MW uses, and test your ketone levels? If you're dehydrated and not keeping fluids down it's definitely advisable to get yourself seen sooner rather than later (I wish I'd known this in first tri!)

Also, here's a link for my pre-pregnancy journal, I only started that from 13+2 so probably not overly useful :haha: clicky


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I've been reading for ages got detracted went back to it an was just about to post asking about ketone? Can I not ask doc to do it or should I just order sticks x I also realised the worst bit must be in you ttc journal but got carried away reading thinking you were getting better then you get it again how am I going to cope x so was the cylozine for HG did you take something different for ms? X


----------



## Mrskg

Only read a few posts an already feel like I could have wrote them :cry: xx


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg said:


> Lol I've been reading for ages got detracted went back to it an was just about to post asking about ketone? Can I not ask doc to do it or should I just order sticks x I also realised the worst bit must be in you ttc journal but got carried away reading thinking you were getting better then you get it again how am I going to cope x so was the cylozine for HG did you take something different for ms? X

As soon as my 'MS' started I pretty much got hit by the HG truck. I have read back over my early posts since and realised I didn't post half of what I went through, probably because I didn't have the energy to! I literally spent days in bed and actually slept for hours and hours days and nights. I had bin liners in a roll on my bedside table, nux vomica, bottled water, tissue, dry biscuits, you name it. I didn't really exist for about 20weeks, save the very odd good day!

I actually thought I was going to vomit in the Dr waiting room just to get the anti sickness meds and I told her then that i'd lost almost a stone in weight. It took me 16 weeks to get a diagnosis and by that point I was 19lbs down and very very depressed.

The Drs will dip your wee for you every time you take in a sample yeh but it's always good to have your own sticks to be able to phone the Dr and say I have x amount of ketones in my urine or your midwife and they can refer you for fluids that much quicker.


----------



## puppycat

Just for a comparison for you...
This is me before pregnancy, and this is me at 20 weeks after HG (DH said my eyes give me away in that one)
 



Attached Files:







eben.JPG
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 9









549950_10151454952100354_520130353_23584071_1119914979_n.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mrskg

Just finished your ttc journal :cry: I know that's going to be me x it's only been bad for about a week so I guess I prob wouldn't notice weight just now I will try weigh myself an see x that's a massive difference in pics x I too know if I have to put up with this for weeks on end i will be depressed x had to have a chuckle I'm lying on My bed where I've spent most of my last week x I have rich tea lucozade water boiled sweets tissues towels all around me :haha: does that bring back bad memories form you x my youngest was in bath today an I was being sick was a shame she was saying aw mum I'm sorry I don't know how to help you cause I'm only 5 she def makes me feel better xxx off to order sticks xxx


----------



## KatM

Happy 4th to my US girls,

Heart,
Big hug. It sucks that things can't just go easy. Feel better Hon. 

Tuckie,
It sounds like you had a fantastic scan!

Sara,
Don't forget to snap that bump shot hon. 

Jen,
Your in the final stretch now. 

Davies,
I hope you get she pain relief. 

Croy,
Bring on that labor.

Hi just, bumpy, mom,mrsk, hopeful,NSN,and everyone else...

AFM,
At the in-laws. Was a moody bitch all morning. Didn't want to be here and not willing to fake nice. Got my act together for DH. Our beloved fur baby is buried here. I had a long cry at her grave. I miss her soooooo much. 

DH has yet to get a job offer. The company wants two people. They are trying to hire DH AND someone else. If they can't, then they will only hire one. Don't know if that will be DH or not. Makes a huge difference where we live. Plus the lucrative 2 month contract work is still not green lit and will not start on Monday. We are officially a no-income household. That's kind of scary while moving to LA where our rent will be at least $2500+ for a 2 BR. It's still worth it to me.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh ladies, what is up with all of us being sick?? This is supposed to be a lucky thread, not a sickly thread. If I didn't know any better I'd say its possible to spread germs through the computer!

Uh oh Embo and Davies, isn't that what Heart was complaining of a few days before labor started? Lots of creamy cm????

Ducky- I'm so sorry that you haven't felt supported, I know none of these ladies (me included) would purposefully hurt your feelings. :nope:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo78 said:


> Happy 7 weeks mrskg :) wow it's going fast :)
> 
> Your symptoms sound so promising :)
> 
> Girls I'm having a bit of a meltdown. Was just packing and it suddenly hit me that when we move next week I'll be saying goodbye to my home where I had all my losses.
> Am I weird to feel upset about this? On one hand I feel like it'll be a fresh start in our new home with no sad memories but on the other hand I feel so sad that it'll be harder for me to remember my angels. I feel comforted here because I vividly remember each baby and what we went through.
> I'm just being silly :cry:

Em, not silly at all!:hugs: That is the home where you conceived, grew and lost your children. Of course it would have sentimental value to you! God is moving you forward, but that doesn't mean you'll forget them. Big hugs during this hard time. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

JKT- :wohoo: That's great news about your cervix! Grow, baby, grow!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I'm sure he'll be getting a job offer very soon. This is just an added moment of stress at the worst possible time. Murphy's law right???


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy Independence Day, USA ladies!!!


----------



## puppycat

Oh Mrskg i really hope it's just a blip and you don't suffer too long :( the problem is once you get into the sick cycle its hard to get out but one piece of advice i can offer is after you've been sick don't glug down fluids just take small sips - that's so much harder than it sounds :(


----------



## tuckie27

Had a nice time tonight, good fireworks show. No rain :happydance: Photos of latest shots from anatomy scan and bumps on FB and in my journal :) G'night ladies! 

Kat- Hope the job comes through for your hubby!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies how's everyone doing?
Happy milestone day ladies an Croy 4 weeks!!!! Aaahhhh!! X
I woke up at 3 tried to turn an my god felt like I split my pelvis not where I needed a wee but just pressure! I feel headachey everyday! Can't wait to moan at mw! Everytime I have been to see her I haven't moaned I have just told her about bit of heartburn etc nothing major! So today I'm going in for the moan lol!! 

X


----------



## bumpyplease

sorry you are feeling so sick mrskg, sounds like lots of good advice from pups though. hope you feel better soon.

davies i have a feeling you are gearing up for labour, ive heard people have headaches a few days before, hope you are ready?! lol. hope midwife can help and give you some advice to make you feel better today.

just - yay great news sounds like a fab apptmt!

happy milestone day ladies! and happy vday mom2!


----------



## bumpyplease

My 25 week bump pic. I definitely think its starting to stick out more now. I also think im carrying low, what do you girls think?

image removed


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Your looking great Bumpy, Id def. say your carrying low.

Tuckie, I had a look at the pics in your journal of your baby girl..so lovely!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mom2mmcjg said:


> JKT- :wohoo: That's great news about your cervix! Grow, baby, grow!

Thanks Mom2, they also put in my notes again that I have an anterior placenta but its not low. Guess thats still why Im not feeling anything...sigh


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sorry to hear you've been so sick MrsKg..between 3 and 10 times a day, jeez that must be awful.
Sounds awful what you went through Puppy, I cant imagine that. Your right thats much more than just morning sickness.
I luckily was never physically sick at all, I stopped myself on a couple of occasions. I just felt ill like a hangover all day long until about 12 weeks. Im so glad to have passed that now.
I do get terrible headaches mind you quite frequent still.


----------



## puppycat

Headaches are horrid too chick, used to get quite a lot with the dehydration - are you drinking plenty? Hormones play havoc with our bodies, who said pregnancy isn't all illness??? Lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks. I have to say I've been drinking lots of water so I dont think its dehydration. I think its purely down to the hormones, they seem much worse though when I cant just keep taking paracetamol. I try my hardest to put up with them before giving in and taking paracetamol as a last resort!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It sounds horrendous Pups. I've moaned about mild nausea - I can't imagine going through that, and the difference in your face in those two photos is unbelievable. You did look poorly. Are you looking and feeling better now? MrsK I really hope your sickness wears off soon. I haven't had anything like that and I'm fed up of it! The problem I'm having now, unlike in the early weeks, is that I don't fancy eating anything. Sausage rolls and anything pastry based used to make me feel better, now I can't bear the thought of it.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning ladies :hi:

*Mrskg*, sorry you are being sick so much. It must be so draining, physically and emotionally. I havent been physically sick, i just feel rough, like *just *was saying, its like im hungover. And my headaches started at about 10 weeks, I am drinking enough, but i get to 330pm and boom! my head is pounding! *Mrskg *n *pups * all that sickness sounds awful. *Pups *your face is soooo different in those 2 pics :hugs:

*Bumpy*, you have a lovely bump! I think you are carrying low, but its beautiful and you are all bump :happydance:

*Davies*, go for the moan! :haha: I had a good hormonal vent to my friend yesterday. She doesnt know im pregnant, I havent told anyone except my parents and DH's mum. So i had to try and explain my emotional/hor'moan'al rant was just outta nowhere :haha: Im telling her monday after my NT scan. She going to be thrilled! So like i said, moan, moan n moan away. It makes you feel better :coffee:

*Tuckie*, lovely scan pics, so exciting :yipee:

*MrsM *I have had alot of food aversions, mainly meat, so ive been opting for veggie options and fresh fruits n veg. I used to love pastry too but i get mega heartburn if i eat it :( boo!

afm...Im 12 weeks today, yes 12 WEEKS! :wohoo: So excited! I think my uterus has finally popped out from my pelvis, cos when i lay down and feel my lower tummy i can feel a bump, you can't see it, but i can feel something round! Its just below halfway between my belly button and pubic bone. Im sure thats my cupcake? :dance:

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd say so Sticky! Happy 12 weeks!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Whoop! Thanks *Mrsm*! I cant wait for my DH to get back on sunday from this stag doo so he can feel it :happydance: Its all starting to feel very real, im praying for good news on monday at my NT scan. Im wishing so hard for this to be my forever baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Would you say AF style cramps like you get at the beginning are normal at 14 weeks? I'm getting loads today.


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsm- round ligament and stretching! Normal and good

Sticky- congrats on 12 weeks!

Kat- it will all work out, I feel for you girls moving, it's 100 here now and hard to even be outside

Ava is coming home today, happy but sad Dylan still has maybe a few more days or so


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Justkeeptryin said:


> Mom2mmcjg said:
> 
> 
> JKT- :wohoo: That's great news about your cervix! Grow, baby, grow!
> 
> Thanks Mom2, they also put in my notes again that I have an anterior placenta but its not low. Guess thats still why Im not feeling anything...sighClick to expand...

Yes, stupid anterior placenta! I know how you feel.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- You look great! Your bump is looking pretty low to me.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congratulations *hopeful *on Ava coming home!!! :wohoo: Dylan will be home in no time :hugs: Fabulous news!

When did everyone start to get a bump? I have 3 weddings in August, which i will be 17, 19 and 20 weeks for. Im just wondering if i may have a bump, and if i get to show it off :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM, AF style cramps are completely normal, I still get them every now and again and I know its the baby growing and stretching. Dont you worry!

Hopeful thats amazing that Ava is coming home today but I know how you must feel, that is sad that Dylan's not quite ready to go home. Hopefully he will be very soon. I kind of thought they would keep the two of them together but I guess it dosent work that way.
Also meant to say greta news that your off painkillers and driving now. I cant believe how different things are in the UK, as someone else said over here its at least 6 weeks before your allowed to drive for some reason.

Heart, I read back and seen you have mastisis, oh that dosent sound good. I hope that clears up soon, Ive heard people mention that can be painful and make you feel really poorly. Also I think its completely normal that your feeling emotional and hormonal, due to your hormones and that fact that Delilah cant be home with you.
I know that my sister had a bit of a breakdown about 10 days after my niece was born, she just couldnt stop crying and emotions were everywhere. I remember my mum going over to be with her and she said she went through the exact same thing. It must be completely normal that your hormones are changing and adjusting.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hopeful- :wohoo: Ava is coming home!!!! :happydance: Dylan will be right behind her I'm sure. Enjoy your day with your little girl at home! :wohoo:

Sticky- You did it! You made it to 12 weeks! Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats on 12 weeks sticky! whoohooooo

hopeful thats amazing news! dylan will be right behind her im sure!!!!

i started showing around 16 weeks but everyone is different, i think you will have a nice cute bump by 20 weeks though


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

V- Day, ladies! :yipee: It's V-day!!!! I couldn't be happier!! Well, maybe if I'd be happier if I weren't still sick, but I won't let it get me down today! :happydance:

Hubby and I were at Walmart yesterday and the checker was just being silly and made a comment about not putting me into early labor, then she said, well maybe you are ready for labor though? I told her I wasn't due until October and instead of just the usual "Oh, congratulations." that you would expect from a woman you don't know she continued talking about how big I am! :rofl: I couldn't believe it! First she asked if I was having twins! Then when I told her I wasn't I've just had several children already she actually said, "Oh, having 5 kids already won't do THAT to you!". Can you believe she said that!! :rofl: My hubby was in shock, he couldn't believe how she just kept going on about how big I am! I just had to laugh, it was so ridiculous! I know I look farther along than I am, I've been in maternity clothes since 4 weeks, but I'm always surprised when people I don't know think its okay to talk extensively about it! Good thing I'm not sensitive about my size. :blush:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sticky- If you were anything like me you'd have a big bump already so I'm probably not a good example. :haha: But I think you'll have a cute bump by then. 


Ladies, I remember when Heart and Hopeful had their V-day, now they have their babies! I'd better get working on my house!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

You know, its kind of a let down that there's no fruit change on V-day! :nope: Don't these ticker makers know how important it is?? :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy lovely little bump looks like a boy bump to me! Just coz i like guessing!! X

Sticky u sound similar to me, I still can't eat much meat an I live fruit an veg! An suffered with heartburn first tri occasionally second tri but hit like a steam train again in 3rd tri maybe your having same as me!! Happy 12 weeks an ur scan will b amazing by far that nt scan is the best! Zx

Hi everyone else feeling poorly sickness headaches the hot muggy weather not helping!! X

I saw mw I have leu 3+ in my urine so I got to drop a sample off in the morning to be tested! Head is engaged but on the brim so 4/5 so she said could b in a week!! Discharge is normal she said an pelvis heartburn etc, explained headaches blah blah she put it down to weather! So who knows!! She just said rest an fluids!! Oh an blood pressure was 120/70 which is normal but high for me as its normally 100/50-55! Baby's back is in my belly do not back to back which is good! Bump measures 34cm but that's fine she said! Heart rate was 140bpm so she didn't guess the boy/girl thing today as she said that can go either way!! Zx


----------



## daviess3

Jodi yay congrats an well done Ava!! One proud mummy!! Will be so lovely to have her home, an maybe Dylan is just being a gentlemen an letting ladies first!! He thought would ease you in gently! Fab news hun so pleased xxx

Mom2 congrats vagina day!!!!! Can't believe people are so rude about ur bump when u don't no them! I get the opposite! I had lady tell me I'm small an dont seem to b growing much!!! Lol!! Small I can handle its quite flattering but not growing!! Really!! Thanks! Lol x

An I don't think I had a pg bump till 27/28 weeks before looked but bloated some days xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I don't know, Davies. I think you may be next no matter how much JW wants it! :rofl:
I do wish you'd feel better though!
What is up with people commenting on our bumps?? What ever happened to a polite "Congratulations"? Honestly, I can get as big as a house for all I care. Gloriana is growing and doing fine! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Sticky ace news on 12wks, second tri now :)

Mom2 happy V day :happydance:

Hopeful fab news you get to take your little girl home. Lots of photos now so we can all admire her first day home. I'm sure Dylan won't be far behind :hugs:

Hmmm what else did i read....?

Oh no Davies, sounds like you may have a water infection. Cranberry juice pronto! Lol

Mrs M cramps are a good sign, constant growth of the uterus and maybe the start of baby giving your insides a good kicking ;)


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks everyone :)

I can't wait to have a bump! Davies it does sound like I'm following in ur footsteps....best stock up on heartburn relief stuff now :(

Mom2 Happy V day!!!!!!!!! Hope you did a little happy dance in your living room, I did think morning :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks ladies, I feel better now. Bumpy I forgot to mention your bump earlier, you look great, and really neat which I think is unusual when you carry low like you are. 
Sticky I think I was about 18 weeks when I started to show with my first. 
Mom2 some people can be unbelievable rude and insensitive!! Like you say it's a good job you weren't offended. 
Hopeful I'm so pleased Ava is coming home, I know it must be very mixed emotions for you with Dylan having to stay for another day or two. It will be awesome for you to have your whole family at home and I hope it happens really really soon. 
I went to soft play this morning with a few of my friends from post natal groups, 3 of them have their second babies now, and the other two are both due in a month or so. It's lovely to not feel the need to exclude myself anymore. I hated the self imposed exile. 
Oh and mom2 HAPPY V DAY!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:happydance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::loopy::bunny:\\:D/:holly:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Mom2 I can't believe someone said that to u! How rude. Some people have no tact or think about others feelings. Glad you weren't too offended x


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - HAPPY 36 WEEKS!! Not long now :) Sounds like you are having some fun symptoms that might be saying baby is on the way soon, eek!! I got nothing over here, but I am hoping soon. I think you deserve a good moan, I am sure you'll feel better once you get it off your chest :) The midwive has heard worse I'm sure.

Mrskg - So so sorry youa re still feeling so rubbish. I hope that if you get a diagnosis of something more than just ms (sounds like more that that to me ) you can find some relief with medication. Take it easy, and I really hope you feel better soon x

Hopeful - WONDERFUL news about little Ava, I am sure it's hard to think of them being apart, but I hope that Dylan gets home with you very soon. I am so so happy for you to be able to bring them into the nursery space you have created for them :)

Sticky - I def had a bump by 17 weeks, I think I showed kinda early, but by then it was really obvious. I think you can plan on having a beautiful bump to show off by then!

Kat - Sorry it was hard to be around the in-laws, not really a surprise, but good for you for making an effort for your DH. I really hope he hears some good news about the job soon. It must be scary taking that leap of faith, but I am sure it will work out. Rent in CA is crazy! I thought Seattle was bad...well, it is but not that bad! I hope you can find the perfect place to call home, and to be the place you'll bring your precious rainbow bundle home to!

Sticky - Congrats on 12 weeks!!!

MrsMIG - I had stretching pains on and off all throughout. As long as those pains are not getting more and more painful, sounds like they are just normal stretching and growing pains. Baby is making his/herself at home :)


----------



## puppycat

This baby has a flip knife in there - i'm sure of it! Ouchie!


----------



## daviess3

Sticky stock up at tesco I buy fruit flavoured indigestion relief tesco own make!! They taste like refreshers much nicer than gaviscon!! Xx

Puppy I no seems that way but I haven't been going to loo an more than the past few weeks!! I got bad wind though!! An I actually haven't suffered with wind at all but it stinks an lingers!! An it's something I just don't do lol!! My hubby's going to love it not haha xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi gals!! Got my computer back!! Also had a doc appt today and I'm measuring 3 days behind...:( I know when I ovulated so thats not the issue, but baby's HB was 154! Anyway, last pregnancy I measure 2 days ahead and that one didn't work out and that's exactly what I keep reminding myself because you know I'm worried. I'm just hoping it was a tech error and I'm really where I should be, I go back on the 17th so that's a whole 12 days away and I should be 9+1 then. One good thing though is that I have been more nauseas than last pregnancy but less than with my daughter, I have not thrown up, which I did with DD and also in the last pregnancy, but I have been on and off queasy sometimes all day, other times either morning, night or both! I have to get caught up on all that's been going on, but don't know when I'll be able as DH and DD has a bad ass stomach virus so it may be a few days, but hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## croydongirl

Mom2 - Happy V day!!!!! Awesome. It does seem like just yesterday we were celebrating that milestone, and now look at us.

afm -Its in the mid 70's here today and I am heading out soon to get some walking in before the heat rises. Think I will be stopping by the coffee shop for an iced something to drink :) I have a few more things to set up in the nursery and some more to pack in the hospital bag...Not exactly a crazy day, but I hope it will be a pleasant one.


----------



## jenny25

Sarah msg me your number on fb darling xx

Yay for Ava coming home Dylan won't be far behind hun xxx

Hey Amanda sorry your poorly xxxx

I'm not really with it today xx


----------



## croydongirl

3x - Please try not to worry, I know that's so hard to do. I measured a few days behind at about 7 weeks too, but by 12 I caught up and even measured ahead sometimes. I hope you can find some peace while you are waiting for the next scan.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- I know how worried you. I pray the next 12 days flies by for you and the next appointment still shows healthy baby. I had a similar scare. I measured 1 day ahead at 7 weeks, then 2 days behind at 8 weeks, so I had lost 3 days. Scared the crap out of me! But all is well. I'm sure it was just tech error, baby is so tiny at this stage!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Croy, I hope I can get some peace too, I am at a very strange place though, just kinda detached and got one of those whatever happens attitude...which is probably saving my sanity right now lol! Just gonna try to take it one day at a time and maybe I'll find me a hobby or something to do while I'm waiting? How are you feeling?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks mom2 - I know logically it could be tech error or just one of those things, but of course it had my mind racing for a while! I'm calmer now though and DH says we had a really good HB so he's busy trying to reassure me and he's the positive thinker in our family! Love the baby name btw and happy V day!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mom2- happy v day!!!! Yeah! 

Bumpy- very cute bump and it is lower 

Davies- wow- are you next ? ;)

3x- totally normal, mine were a few ahead and couple behind quite a bit

I got the BEST news when we got to nicu! Dylan is ready to come home! Feeding great by bottle. So we can take ava home and come back for dylan tomorrow or bring both home tomorrow and he was circumcised before we got here too! Super happy that is done as it was stressing me out. I think we will bring both home tomorrow but we will be here all day and think about it. They are off all tubes and monitors! She is 4lb 10oz and he is 4 lb 13.6 oz. :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## croydongirl

Hopeful - That's amazing news!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hopeful - congrats!!! Yay, know you were worried about having to leave him behind but it is sooo great that your babies will be home at the same time! That is such great news, hope they continue to do well and thrive! Only 2 1/2 weeks in the nicu is awesome too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Hopeful that's made my day. I'm so happy for you!!
Ah your perfect little family all at home together :cry: your happy beginning :hugs:


----------



## ttclou25

Hopeful - sorry it's late but congrats to you on the birth of the twins. So pleased to see they are here safe. Bet u can't wait to bring them
Home xxx


----------



## Mrskg

quick update x had worse day today x got doc in morning if i make it that long got emergency midwife no from epu but i know if icall them ill prob be admitted an for a zillion reasons that would be easier tomorrw x def think i have all signs of dehydration except headache x reall worried though because it can effect anomic fluid whix id imagine affects the sac an thats what i had prob wih in january x to mc is one thing but if it happens cause i cant stop being sick i will :cry: :cry::cry:

yay :happydance: hopeful xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! Loving all the good news and positivity on here!

Puppy- You look different in your pics, but lovely still! I like your hair with the red and blue! :)

Mom2- Happy VDay! :happydance: I can't wait to get there myself! I'm a month behind you!!! :D

Bumpy- Lovely bump!

Sticky- Happy 12 weeks!!! :D I think everybody shows differently and at different stages too. I am always alamzed when I look through the bumps threads how different all of us look! I've seen women at 20 weeks that look barely pregnant at all and women with huge 3rd-tri looking bumps, it all depends. I think I showed pretty early. I had some bloat for awhile, but I could see my bump coming in early. I think Sara saw hers coming early too. I think it has to do with body type too. I'm very pear shaped; I carry my weight in my hips, ass, and thighs lol I dunno if that has anything to do with it, but I was usually slimmer through my waist. 

Hopeful- Amazing news!!!!! I bet you can't wait!!! SO happy for you hun :happydance:

Davies- Congrats on a good scan :) I don't really buy the whole predicting gender off of heart rate anyways. I kept thinking this one was a boy because her heart rate was usually 130's-140's after 1st tri, but it turned out girl, so you never know! Heart's girl did have a fast heart though, I remember that! 

Croy- Enjoy that weather! I'd kill for 70s!!!

3x- Don't worry hun, I've measured 1 or 2 days behind and ahead at different times in 1st tri. 

MrsK- Feel better :hugs:

Afm, We are going to have a busy day. Movers are coming tomorrow and I've got a ton of shit to do! They are going to pack for us so I have to set aside everything we need to stay with us here for the next week and take back to CA in the Jeep. Also, I've gotta do all the laundry and make sure the dishwasher and sink are empty so everything will be in the cupboards ready to pack. Hubby has to take apart our bed (we're going to sleep on an air matress the next week or so) and I gotta go through all my bathroom stuff so they don't pack stuff I'll need! Hubby thinks I'm being a pain, but he's not a woman! He doesn't understand how many things I cannot go 10 days without! So much to orgnazie and go through!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats amazing news Hopeful that both babies are ready to go home, how exciting, your life as a proper family is about to begin x


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi can i join you? im currently 6 weeks and a day pregnant after 6 losses unexplained :( currently on progesterone after a biopsy. had every test possible xx i also have a 4 yr old that i had no probs with xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome bump blues! Congrats on your bean, loads of us have had successes with progestetone and I definitely think its helped this one stick!!

Hopeful that is amazing news, I'm so happy that you are taking them home together! Let the fun begin !! Xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome bumpblues! I was on progesterone with this sticky little girl :)
THis group has been pretty lucky lately. We are all moving right along!


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg. Please hun. Please don't sit and feel crap and worry about your baby. If you have to go on a drip you will feel sooooo much better for it AND the hosp will give you anti sickness meds there and then. Don't wait. Please xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

think ill stick with you lot then :) xx were you on progesterone for tested low levels or just incase it helps? i had a biopsy from a doc in the uk and she said theres no need to get my progest levels checked as there is no agreed level that considered normal she just thinks that this is my problem and im on 400mg pesaries 2 x a day x


----------



## Bumpblues82

sorry more question for the ladies on progesterone lol just glad ive found some ppl that are also on it and having luck! ok so if you dont mind me asking how many losses have you had and at what stage in preg? mine were between 5 and 14 weeks x doc thinks i just cant make enuf progesterone xx i had a scan on the 2nd at 5+5 and there was a heart beat have another scan on the 17th at 8 weeks xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome bumpblues! I was on prog too, 50 mg per day as mine was sky high this time but had been lower in the past. Had 4 mc, 5-6 weeks before anything formed in sac
I was on a ton of other stuff too, prednisone. Lovenox, baby aspirin. vitamins....
All tests normal but went on everything just to try it, also did acupuncture (they specialize in IF/rpl issues and went to chiro a couple time. 
Did iui with injectibles (would get preg without all the stuff, they just couldn't figure out why I would mc)
Good luck to a happy 9 months!
Oh- I do have mthfr, the least harmful one that is inability to process folic acid so took 4 mg l methyl folate daily too and did test low on vit d so took 2000 iu daily


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks mom2 - I know logically it could be tech error or just one of those things, but of course it had my mind racing for a while! I'm calmer now though and DH says we had a really good HB so he's busy trying to reassure me and he's the positive thinker in our family! Love the baby name btw and happy V day!

My hubby was always doing that too. Sometimes I found it sweet and other times very annoying. :haha: Every once in a while I just wanted him to be scared like me, but I'm glad he held it together. I'm glad you're a little calmer. Now just get through the next 12 days, right?
Thanks so much. I loved the name Gloriana from the moment hubby and I came up with it.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

hopeful23456 said:


> Mom2- happy v day!!!! Yeah!
> 
> Bumpy- very cute bump and it is lower
> 
> Davies- wow- are you next ? ;)
> 
> 3x- totally normal, mine were a few ahead and couple behind quite a bit
> 
> I got the BEST news when we got to nicu! Dylan is ready to come home! Feeding great by bottle. So we can take ava home and come back for dylan tomorrow or bring both home tomorrow and he was circumcised before we got here too! Super happy that is done as it was stressing me out. I think we will bring both home tomorrow but we will be here all day and think about it. They are off all tubes and monitors! She is 4lb 10oz and he is 4 lb 13.6 oz. :cloud9: :cloud9:


OMG!! That's awesome!! :wohoo: I couldn't be happier for you!!:happydance: Take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Welcome Bumpblues! 
I have 5 children which I had no problems or complications with, then I had 3 losses. First two were early, before 6 weeks, 3rd one was at 10 weeks after seeing a HB. With this one I had a pretty good idea the moment of conception so since that time I've been on baby aspirin (just as a precaution), progesterone, 10,000 IU of Vitamin D and tons of different vitamins (I can give you the list if you like). I have an awesome doc that has been watching my progesterone, Vit D, and thyroid levels very closely. 
My progesterone was within normal range during the first trimester, but doc still had me supplement as a precaution. My thyroid also started out normal, but my Vit D has been low since the start. 
I've been on 200mg injections twice per week, until recently when I asked to switch to suppositories (my rear end was just so sore!). Now I'm on 80 mg suppositories 1 per night. I think I'm the only second tri lady still on progesterone, but my levels stopped increasing like they should. I'm still only at 1st tri levels (30.3) and I'm 24 weeks! I praise God for my doc who has kept such a good eye on me and didn't just take me off the supplements automatically. 
My thyroid also started needed supplementation during the second tri. I've never had any thyroid issues before, but I do now. We tried supplementing with Iodine and Selenium first to try to avoid needing the thyroid meds, but it didn't do enough. So now I'm on Nature-throid. 

I hope we're all able to give you the support you need during this trying time. So happy to have more 1st tri ladies joining us!


----------



## melfy77

Hope: amazing!!!!!:wohoo: I'm so happy for all of you!!!:happydance:

Bumpblues: Welcome:) I hope this one will stick for the next 9 months or so:thumbup: Like you, everything came back normal, except a very mild protein C deficiency and a slightly elevated Factor VIII, so I am on baby aspirin (doc didn't think Fragmin was necessary, neither do I, well, for the moment). He also put me on 100mg of progesterone daily. I've had 3 scans so far, last one was 2 days ago at 8 weeks+6, and so far, everything's great:thumbup: He didn't check my levels though, he said it's a can't hurt might help thing, but I'm happy with it!

Mom: wow, some people just lack basic social skills:huh: Glad you didn't get offended.

I too wanna a bump:happydance: I kinda have one already, but pretty sure it's from the bloating lol.


----------



## justwaiting

Hopeful, such great news about your babies coming home, personally I'd wait and bring them home together but I bet your excited so maybe a night with Ava first!!! can't believe your getting to take them home, I bet it feels surreal, all this waiting and waniting and the day is here, you'll have babies in yoru house.
Sorry i'm excited for you!

Can't remember what I read sorry but hope your all having a good day today.
I do remember a few milestones v-day and 12wks congrats ladies!

Man I just want my baby already, I'm jealous I think of Heart and Hopeful despite the emotional roller coaster you have been on


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - very annoying, I occasionally inform DH that I am turning my worries over to him and that it's his job to obsess over them so I can relax lol!! Glad yall both like the name, I wanted to name DD Olive but DH wanted Olivia...I caved, but the next one is sooo mine to name, course DH doesn't know that yet lol!!

Bumpblues - welcome and congrats! I had 2 miscarriages before DD and 4 since then so like you I have had 6 miscarriages. My first was Missed at 10 weeks (measuring behind at 8 weeks with low HB) second was at 5 weeks and then full term DD with baby aspirin, 3rd at 5 weeks, 4th at 5 weeks, 5th was a missed at 11 weeks (again at 8 weeks had a scan measuring 2 weeks behind with low hb) and 6th was a missed (measured perfect at 8 weeks but HB was gone). I was on progesterone in some of those miscarriages but I do not have a progesterone problem and it didn't help me but I honestly think that there is something wrong with me or DH that isn't yet detectable by science as all tests are normal. I am now 7weeks 3 days and on progesterone this pregnancy and ultrasound today measured 7 weeks with HB of 154, so measuring three days off and I go back in 12 days and really really hoping to measure on with a HB!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful23456 said:


> Mom2- happy v day!!!! Yeah!
> 
> Bumpy- very cute bump and it is lower
> 
> Davies- wow- are you next ? ;)
> 
> 3x- totally normal, mine were a few ahead and couple behind quite a bit
> 
> I got the BEST news when we got to nicu! Dylan is ready to come home! Feeding great by bottle. So we can take ava home and come back for dylan tomorrow or bring both home tomorrow and he was circumcised before we got here too! Super happy that is done as it was stressing me out. I think we will bring both home tomorrow but we will be here all day and think about it. They are off all tubes and monitors! She is 4lb 10oz and he is 4 lb 13.6 oz. :cloud9: :cloud9:

so happy to hear this!! I was wondering how you and your LO's were getting on. so excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopeful23456

We are bringing them both home tomorrow.. :) well today actually as its 12:34 here


----------



## heart tree

Oh Hopeful I couldn't be happier for you! I hope Delilah follows their lead. She's 5 pounds but isn't gaining as rapidly as they would like. Can I ask you how much you breast feed and how much they get from the bottle? Do you know how much they gain a day? They want Delilah to gain 20-30 grams a day. She's only been gaining 5-10 a day. They are upping her bottles as they don't think she's getting enough from my breast. This mastitis seems to have lessened my milk supply.


----------



## daviess3

Oh heart, sorry to hear that hun, she will get there maybe just few more days, how r u feeling urself? Have you recovered down there yet? X

Can't sleep up till 130am then awake at 3am for wee then 530am I'm up?! Not alot else to report this end! X


----------



## Embo78

Wow I've missed so much. Can't remember everything but welcome to the new lady. I love seeing new PARL friends in here :)

Hopeful, so exciting, you get to take your lo's home. You must be over the moon :)

Hearty im so sorry Delilah isn't gaining weight as expected but she will catch up and be home with you very soon. If that's the only thing stopping her coming home, can you not ask to take her home for a few days and bring her to be weighed. If she gains weight, great and if not review it from there. I think that in your natural habitat where you could demand feed and be comfortable you'd see a huge improvement. :hugs: coming your way. You're doing amazingly :hugs:

Afm, I've been packed off to my parents while my family move our home!! I felt extremely guilty ooooh for about a minute but now I'm so glad I listened. I feel completely rested and un-stressed! I'll be going home Sunday or Monday and I'll be unpacking and nesting like crazy before this lo arrives. I'll be glad to have something to keep me occupied before the birth. Im getting pretty bored!!


----------



## jenny25

Woken up with mild flu like symptoms feel so crap today :-( hubby is moaning and didn't sleep well can tell already it's gonna be one of those days I got my friend coming around after the school run for a quick cuppa hopefully I can sit and have a moan to her xx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, it's almost 2am here and we're just finishing up getting ready for the movers :/ They'll be here at 10am. 
Heart, sorry about the mastitis, it sounds awful! :hugs: 

Jenny, you feel better too hun :hugs:

Afm, I just wanted to post real quick and tell you girls I think I felt my first real jab from the baby tonight! I've been feeling the flutters for awhile now, but I was laying down and yelled loud for hubby in the other room and i think it startled her or something because I felt a sudden, sharp movement right after I yelled and it was so weird! I'm guessing that had to be her, right?


----------



## jenny25

Tuckie the same thing happened too me the first time I felt Kieran it came out of no where it was a random punch or something xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Been to doc he wasn't very helpful but prescribed me cyclizine x didn't even check my ketones so I'm glad I took puppy's advice an ordered tests for myself x was really sick back of 9 took tablet at half 9 (45mins ago) so far so good x fingers crossed they work for me xxxx

:wave: bump blues xxx

Charmer sonographer told me 5 days either way is fine xxx

Tuckie great news about feeling a kick xxx

Jenny hope you are feeling better soon I'm just getting over a bad cold xxx

Embo hope the move goes well an you manage to relax xxx

Heart I hope you get Delilah home soon xxx

Hopeful enjoy your first day home with babies xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning :hi:

Welcome *Bumpblues *:hugs: Congratulations on your little bean! My 3 mc's were all v early before a heartbeat. I was then diagnosed with PCOS (polycystic ovary syndrome), was put on metformin to control my hormones and insulin, given clomid to boost my egg quality and hormones...and here i am 12 weeks! This thread is lovely, very supportive and fills me with hope :flower: The first trimester is hard, im almost into my 2nd tri, and i feel the days have dragged past. So try and keep busy, and try not to worry (too much!) x

*Hopeful*...Massive congratulations!!!!! Im so pleased you get to bring them both home! Enjoy every minute of settling them in. :hugs:

*Heart*...I missed that you have mastitis. Sorry you havent been well honey. I hope Delilah will be home soon. :kiss:

*Mrskg*...I hope the tablets start working quickly.You will feel much better :thumbup:

*Charmer*...i was told 5 days too. So all sounds promising, try not to worry :hugs:

*Jenny*...hope you feel better soon. I had a nasty cold for nearly my whole first trimester! From 3.5 weeks to 11 weeks! So im hoping ive had my share of colds through this pregnancy :haha: but I think that may be wishful thinking! Rest and keep hydrated :hugs:

*Tuckie*...you felt a big kick! Congratulations! I cant wait to feel movement :happydance: Enjoy feeling more feet, elbows n hands prodding from now on :haha:

*Embo*...glad your getting to sit back n relax during the move. They can be sooo stressful. So enjoy putting your feet up n have a cuppa tea :)

*Davies*...sounds like baby is preparing you for night feeds :thumbup: Try and snooze :sleep: when you can. :hugs:

afm...missing my DH sooooooo much. Hes only gone to Magaluf for a stag doo from wednesday to sunday, but i miss him loads! I want him to feel my tummy to feel the bump where the uterus has popped up :yipee: And i find it soooooo hard to sleep without him, he usually starfishes across the bed, hogging all the space (and we have a superking!) and squashing me, plus snores sooooo loud. I must be strange because the house is too quiet without him :nope: I miss the snoring, the silence is deafening. x


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- we ramped up bottles the past couple of days. We were weighing before and after BF and A does 30-40 usually and D was doing 25-35 but last night he did 47. 
From bottles, A has been doing 40-50 and D around the same. He was doing more bottles than her as DH wanted to help with feedings. 
They just started gaining around a ounce or little more per day and were typically up 15- 18 g for a few days in a row before that. 

It all happens fast when they ramp up! The more bottle breastmilk the faster they seem to gain. It's fortified to 22% (mixed with a bit of formula for calories which it sounds like you do)
Are they weighing her before and after breast feeding? We learned the scale and were obsessed with it ;)

They feed every 3-4 hours and he BF for around 3-4 times and bottles at night. She did around the same. Except for past 2 days when bottled 4-5 times. 
If you don't mind it, more bottles the quicker to come home.


----------



## Madrid98

*Hopeful* so nice to hear you have one of the babies with you now. I bet you're constantly missing her brother! To a certain extend this may be a positive thing because you get the hang of having one baby and then when you bring Dylan you'll be more prepare to cope with both. :thumbup:

*bumpblues* :hi: 

*mrskg* it's nice to hear you got the anti-sickness tablets. You must be relieved!! Keep drinking water hun.

*embo* and *tuckie* good luck with the moves!!! Try to take it easy though!

*sticky* Magaluf is nice and hot at this time of the year. I wish I could be there too. My dh is also away on a business trip. It feels weird when they aren't around but sometimes I can definitely do with the little breaks :haha:

*heart* I know you're worried about the weight but some babies take longer to put on weight and is normal. My dd was very much like that. I agree with hopeful, the more feeds you get, the more weight she'll put on. :hugs:

*jenny* I hope the cold symptoms go away.

*sara, kat, lexi, mrs M, fili, fitzy, just, bumpy, x3,*... :hi: hope you're all well.

Afm, I'm feeling very sick. Constant nausea that doesn't go anywhere. I wonder if it's the progesterone tablets I'm taking but I can't remember having it as bad before. Another thing I've noticed is my hair growing too fast. I can't control it, lol I'm definitely turning into a hedgehog if I continue this way :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

Girls I need to take a break for now , I'm a broken person at the moment


----------



## fitzy79

Jenny, hope everything is ok??

Hopeful....congrats on getting to bring home your babies...be sure and post a pic (albeit temporarily) of them all bundled up for the journey home!

Heart, am sorry to read about the mastitis..sounds horrible and very painful. Hope D starts gaining the weight as required and she gets to come home really soon. 

Charmer, I was also measuring 3 days behind at my scan on Tuesday... was 6+4 and by my reckoning I'd be 7 but my FS said that it was nothing to worry about as the early scans can be out and the most important thing they are looking for at this stage is ensuring there is a fetal pole and heartbeat. All babies develop differently. 

Mrs Kg..you poor thing. Your sickness sounds horrific. I'm like Madrid..I have nausea pretty much all day long which I can generally curb by eating regularly but I havn't thrown up. I feel for you and hope the meds start working. 

Welcome Bumpblues...4 of my 5 losses happened at very early stages between 5 and 6 weeks. I hope this is your sticky Forever Rainbow! 

Hi to Embo, Davies, Tuckie, Sticky, Puppy, Bumpy, MrsMigg and of course anyone else have forgotten!

AFM, am doing ok. Feeling quite nauseous which I'll embrace. Peeing frequently and waking for my nightly toilet trips at least once if not twice although find it takes my kidneys a while to kickstart in the morning but that could be something to do with steroids as I take them very early. Have a def steroid bloat too and constipation which I hate:growlmad: Have had some tiny amounts of brown discharge and it freaks me out every time but I do think it's very probably from the ruptured cyst as while most of the fluid is supposed to be reabsorbed am sure some of it has to come out somewhere and teriifyingly for me the only orifice is down there!!!:blush: There was no sign of bleeding in uterus, around sac or anything on Tuesday so have to keep hoping. So. in order to embrace the positivity I created a ticker....my little "Itsy Bitsy Fitzy" Rainbow deserves to be acknowledged and here's hoping it'll be there for a long time to come. Sorry bout the long-winded post ladies:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny what's the matter? I'm worried about you?
Sticky my hair is completely out of control. I look like Worzel Gummidge. 
MrsK I hope the drugs help. 
Hopeful it sounds like Ava and Dulan are doing great. 
I've only read this page so I need to go back and catch up with you all.


----------



## daviess3

Jen u ok mrs?? xx

I ache ladies pelvis back sides the full shabang!! I am getting to that had enough stage!! x


----------



## daviess3

Jen u ok mrs?? xx

I ache ladies pelvis back sides the full shabang!! I am getting to that had enough stage!! x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart, hope you get to bring her home soon...grow baby grow lol!! Hope she gets a nice big weight jump!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- you ok? Worried about you too! 

Davies- I bet you are close, I felt more sore and hard to get around week before I had them

Madrid- we didn't take A home yet, decided to leave her and bring both home together ;)


----------



## puppycat

Jenny :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm 6+2 and already can't get work uniform on lol hope everyone his ok x 
Hi Madrid lol x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi BumpBlues, nice to meet you on here. I too am another progesterone success story. My tests revelaed blood clotting to be the problem so Im on clexane injections. I also pushed for progesterone even though my consultant has no belief in it I beg to differ. 
My mum had 5 miscarriages back in her day and only went on to have 3 of us with help of progesterone. Ive read lots to say that its hereditary.
Im still on progesterone as I have two wombs. So I was worried that if I stopped it ast 12-14 weeks my other non pregnant womb womb start to bleed and shed its thickened lining. So far so good it is working for me. I have to stop it at 24 weeks but I should have enough supply to get me to 27 weeks. It really gives me peace of mind.

Best of luck to you for this pregnancy. Theres so much success on here that really gives us all hope x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jenny Im sorry to read that theres something wrong. I hope you are ok. Stay strong and take care of yourself x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hopeful, I cant wait to hear how you get on with the twins when you get them home. I think that was a nice decision to wait and bring them both home together, something just wouldnt have felt right bringing one without the other. x


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - I have some friends who have had Mastitis and their supply was affected at the time, but they both got it back once the recovered. Please try not to get discouraged, I am sure it's hard. I hope that the doctors can work with you to get little D all she needs to be home with you soon.

Hopeful - Wishing you a wonderful homecoming, looking forward to seeing some pictures if you have a second to spare with your two little bundles :)

Jen - Sorry you are having a hard time lady. Hope your friend is still coming over later and can give you a hug and a listening ear if you need it.

Davies - I am so with you on being ready to be done. I swear this will be the longest month of my life. I need to change my attitude, but its nice to hear that you are feeling the same way so I don't feel like a terrible person. I just want him out. Plus the weather here is getting hot and that's just making it worse. Usually I love the sun but its not fun when you are huge. I am eating a lot of popsicles and ice lollies.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies please forgive a selfish post....

I have turned 9 weeks today and had some major cramps and backache. They started yesterday but by this afternoon were really bad. I had a lie down and they eased off. I would have been due my period this week so am hoping that its just that. Also have pulling pains in my overy area into my thighs. One symptom I had with my mmcs. Can anyone remember if you too had these. Really freaking out today and so emotional. My next scan is monday it cannot come soon enough. My gut is now saying this is over.sorry again.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Debzie, just keep resting up until it passes but Im sure you will be absolutely fine. Up until about 12 weeks I was crampy every day sometimes really intense with backache aswell, its honestly just growing and stretching. Plus you could be right about it being the time your period would be due. You should even take a paracetamol so that you can relax a little. I think some people are more crampy than others during pregnancy. I know I have been.
I dont get them half as much anymore but still every now and again and I know that its my baby growing.


----------



## daviess3

Deb we all had them hun I definately did! Exactly like u convinced myself was all over, I would drink water take a bath an put comfy clothes on, eat something comforting an I would find it went! Then I would panic that I didn't have any symptoms! An it would start again the next day!! I'm sure ur fine hun anything like period pains etc is normal hun, if you have excruciating can't stand up pain along with bleeding that's different! Try to worry even though we all did as u will!! Zx
Croy I agree this is going to b a long month!! I need to have a couple of day time naps again I really am drained everyday an body wise!! I am still small apparently but I do feel huge an I can't even shut my legs now lol very pretty!! X
Will upload yesterdays bump shot xx


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/5085933c.jpg

I even think myself I look small there but apparently it's where its dropped into my pelvis! Do u think it's high or low?? X

Jen u ok chick I'm worried xx


----------



## Embo78

Davies you have a perfect bump :)


----------



## croydongirl

Debzie - sorry you are scared. It takes a long time to feel confident in a pregnancy after a loss. I had some cramping for the first few periods I missed. I am sure it's just your body adjusting. Also, the baby is growing and some of the back pain I had I think must have just been the ligaments in my back getting ready to support the giant belly that followed. Hoping that this is the same for you. Make sure to drink a lot of water and go pee frequently, I felt more crampy when I was dehydrated and when I had a very full bladder. I know it sounds strange but that seemed to be the same for a few of us on here. Stay hydrated and rest up, I hope the cramping goes away and that you can stay somewhat distracted until Monday!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, where are you hiding that baby haha
You have such a neat bump and Im betting you will shift your baby weight no bother and be back toned in no time, its funny how everyones different when it comes to bump shape.
I think you look carrying quite low.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

My mum was telling me a story today. She works in the local hospital and heard a story about a woman that came into her department. Apparently this woman had a lot of pain and they suspected she had a twisted bowel. She was given a scan and they realised that she was in fact pregnant...27 weeks. They apparently done something to her like some kind of manipulation of her stomach/bowel and her baby bump more or less popped out and you could then see she was visibly pregnant. Apparently the woman had no idea and its her 3rd child aswell. So bizarre.
Just like these stories you read in magazines where people give birth in the toilet and didnt even know they were pregnant.


----------



## daviess3

Was mega high last week now low, mw said all normal!! I told u all from start my baby's In my ass!!! Bigger knickers brought!! Lol x


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, Davies you are adorable. I think you are low now, I will take a pic today and put it on my blog or FB. How bi are you at your widest now? I am 43 inches!!!!!

I can't close my legs when I am sitting either and I feel like I have started waddling. Are you waddling? ha ha! Hoping its because he is head down and preparing to come out SOON, but I think that's wishful thinking. 

I am a bit nervous because Hubby is going away to Texas for a few days it eh middle of next week and I really feel like I could go into labor any day. I don't think I will but I know its a possibility and it would be sod's law that it happened while he was a plane ride away. I have girls friends staying with me in case it happened at night, but I would hate it to happen. 

Are you watching Wimbledon? This match might send me into premature labor!


----------



## daviess3

No wimbledon in my house today Hun! I just packed hospital bag!!!! Done scary!!! 
Defo waddling going on! I'm measuring 39 at biggest point my mw told me yesterday heads engaged only just in pelvis though, an backs on my left side an feet hands on my right so she said if you feel niggles on right that's a hand or foot an big movement would b left that's if bubba changes sides! When u feel it further down ur rib cage is when heads engaged if its still high in ribs chances are not engaged yet!! I feel a lot more pelvis pressure, I do still feel ribs being hooked but it is lower, an I can breath a bit better, heartburn is there but not as continuos which is nice!! X


----------



## croydongirl

Pretty sure baby's head is not engaged over here. He is still high and making it hard to breathe. 
I need to pack my bag...I keep putting it off. What did you pack? Did you use a list from the internet? I feel like I want to take so much.


----------



## puppycat

Wimbledon was tense wasn't it! I am so pleased for Murray though.

Had a God awful day with Laura today. Imagine the grumpiest, naughtiest toddler possible and times that by a million. Honestly. I thought I would lose my mind!!

Baby was 1/5 engaged on Tuesday but some midwives measure that as only a little bit and some measure as the opposite end so 4/5 would be a little bit iyswim. I don't know which I am!

I have a waddle but haven't measured tummy for a while. Still at pre-preg weight though!


----------



## croydongirl

I think I have gained about 30lbs this pregnancy. Before I had a baby I was really worried about going a tn of weight, but I honestly haven't thought much about since getting pregnant. I have just eaten when I was hungry, and eaten what sounded good - even when that was a pint of Ben and Jerry's like it was last week ;) I am not going to eat that every day but it sure hit the spot at the time. 

Now its getting sunny here in Seattle, 80' today and I always have less appetite when its hot so we'll see what the total is when kiddo arrives, I think about 5lbs migth be all. That's not so scary to try and lose after he's here.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies for your kind words and reasurrances. Chris mam is looking after emily tomorrow so I can have a rest. 

Davies your bump is perfect hun.


----------



## Embo78

So glad Murray won :thumbup: I think this is the first British man to get through to the finals in 70 odd years. :) :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Jen- :hugs: What's up, chickadee?? :hugs:

Debzie- I had cramps, strong enough to scare me later in the first tri. I never had the other, pulling pain. I hope this a good sign for you and not a bad one. Come on Monday!

afm- I can't believe I'm still sick! I'm supposed to sing this Sunday at church, but its looking less and less like that's going to happen. :nope: I'm so tired, but can't sleep. Hubby is so terribly busy and he needs my help, but I'm just able to give it to him so that sucks! Also discovered we're $300 negative in our account! :growlmad: I've been so sick I haven't even looked at our account, now I'm paying for it. :nope: We were supposed to go to the Republican state convention next weekend, both hubby and I are delegates, but that's $130 so not gonna happen now. :cry: I'm so mad! I hate being broke! :growlmad:


----------



## Bumpblues82

justkeeptryin hi thanks im gonna try and stay on it as long as poss xx even lie and say ive lost some to get more if i have to lol! my specialist is quite good tho and wvwn though he didnt put me on it another specialist that did my biopsy did but he will prob do it if i ask him x i cant say weather it hereditary with me as my mum only had me and shes not here to ask now but i had my son first with no bother so i dunno xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

bump or bloat lol popped up this morning im only 6 weeks 2 days lol:wacko:


----------



## daviess3

Croy I put on 28lbs! I haven't weighed myself in a while pups ur lucky!! X

At our local hospital u get a list sent home with what to pack I over pack for everything anyway but here goes!!

Flannels 
Fan 
Bottled water 
Biscuits
2 nighties 
Pjs
Dressing. Gown 
Slippers 
Warm socks (apparently can get cold feet in labour) I think I will but warm socks won't help lol!! X
Vest tops an jiggers for next day for me
Flip flops
Towel 
Contact lenses 
Toiletries 
Sanitry towels 
Breast pads
Nipple cream
Disposable knickers
Bridget jones knickers. X 5 
Hold in pants ( as helps ur stomach to recover an if u had a section can help hold scar! )
Phone charger
Lip balm (gas makes lips dry) 

For baby 
4 vests
4 sleep suits
1 outfit 
2 cardigans 
Blanket to bring home 
2 hats 
3 scratch mitts ( as sleep suits have built in ones)
Socks 
Cotton wool
Some milk in case don't like breast feeding 

Think that's it! 
Camera we use our phones will add last minute a comfy maxi dress brush makeup x
Please feel free to guide me if I need anything else! Oh an put in deodorant for hub he can use my toothbrush etc if need b! Some people use a water spray I personally don't like water sprayed in my face so flannels much better x


----------



## Embo78

I've put a couple of plastic bags in mine Davies. For dirty clothes, soiled knickers! Tmi but useful!!


----------



## croydongirl

Embo that's a good idea.
Someone suggested a little handheld fan which I have already so I threw that in too. 

Thats a great list, inclusive but not too long. Also we live a 5 minute walk (not even) from the hospital so if I forgot anything hubby could go and get it and be back in 10 minutes. 

I am packing my hairdryer and straighteners. Vain I know, but it will bother me if my hair is all over the place in every picture we take at the hospital. I have naturally curly hair but if its not really "done" either straight or curly it just looks big and messy and dirty.


----------



## daviess3

I got fan to, we're not allowed straighteners or hairdryers or another personal electrical items!! In case we have dodgy wiring an fuse the ward lol! So that will b nice! I can do with no hairdryer for one wash but anymore than that I will b crying!! X

I hope Jens ok anyone heard from her? I woken up only at 530 to wee after 1230 last one so good for me I must of skipped 2 an 3am!!! Bug woken up with headache !! Ahhhhh!! X


----------



## daviess3

Ps thanks embo good idea x


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies thanks again for the reasurrances yesterday the days and three sleeps until my next scan. 

Davies I like that list may bookmark it for ( hopefully) future reference. On the sanitary pad front I did not ise the maternity ones. The kotex night time pads the cheap ones were recommend to me and are really good from when your waters break. I did not realise that its not just one gush but gush then constand trickle so I went through loads of pads. As they are so cheap i didnt mind. Oh and try rhose paper knickers on mine did not fit when i went to use them. I also took a small Moses basketvsheet just so Emily wasnot laid on the scratchy nhs ones in the cot.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! OMG I was so tired yesterday, I went back to see my family and it's and 8 hour round trip drive over 2 days, then I worked all day. I was :sleep: pretty much as soon as I got in! Caught up now!

Heart my friend had mastitis and she was in a lot of pain :nope: but it cleared pretty quickly. I really hope Delilah is home with you soon, I think about you every day. 

Croy that is just brilliant news!!! So so happy for you!

Mom2 :hugs: that is so annoying :hugs: :hugs:

Debzie, I have had cramping this pregnancy, quite a bit and while it's scary (as I also had spotting too at 9 weeks) i take it as a reassuring sign that me-mo is growing now! Don't worry about worrying it's so normal for us :hugs: 

Jen are you OK? 

Kat how's your new place? 

:hi: to everyone else xxx 

Davies and Pups I am 38 inches now :shock: bit worried I am too big! Was anyone else this big at 13 weeks? Davies your bump looks amazing and perfect and you'll obviously have your figure back in no time, you too pups. I am really showing now and my stomach is rock hard! A 5 year old girl I was teaching yesterday asked: Are you having a baby? :cloud9: I was so happy she noticed! And when I said yes, she patted my tummy gently and said: Hello baby! :cloud9: I'm going to rest today, just potter and tidy up. Hope everyone has a good Saturday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili that's lovely that a little girl noticed! How sweet! Davies you are tiny! You look fabulous. All I would add to your list is another few clothes for yourself in case you have to stay in a few days, unless you are happy to let hubby bring them. Oh and plenty of drinks because at hull royal they were crap at filling up your water jug and I was permanently thirsty. 
Jen hope you are doing ok. My friend had her baby last night! Her hubs put a pic of him on Facebook, Finlay Edward, he is beautiful. He was 6 days overdue and I don't know what weight, useless man never mentioned that bit!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Davies you never put nappies on your list, I assume you have nappies? And Debzie I made the mistake of not knowing that the water carries on leaking out when your waters have broken. I turned up to hospital drenched. It was not my best ever look. :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Men forget details don't they?! Congrats to your friend! My hubs posted on Facebook that I'd had a successful 12 week scan on the very day I had it. I was mortified and overwhelmed but I didn't say anything to him as I didn't want to spoil his moment. In total I got about 50 text messages after that - It's better than putting it on the BBC news!!


----------



## wookie130

Mind if I join in here?

I just turned 34 years old on July 2nd, and just got my 3rd BFP yesterday, at 11 dpo. I've had 2 previous miscarriages in the past year...the first being a mmc at almost 11 weeks, and the second was back in February, and it was a chemical...I lost that one at 4 weeks 3 days. I've been on Clomid for 3 cycles...my 2nd BFP back in February was also a Clomid baby. My doctor (and second opinion) have refused to do any testing for my miscarriages because I've had two, and not three...although as of yesterday, I am taking progesterone suppositories at night. I also take a prenatal, a B-50 complex, and a low-dose baby aspirin daily. 

So...what will be will be. I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow, so it's still extremely early. I am really struggling mentally, however. I get my first beta done this morning, and my second on Monday morning...I'm so worried my numbers will not be increasing, or dropping, like they did the last time. It's just hard for my to have any faith that this pregnancy is going to go anywhere, you know?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh men! Mark posted the scan pic and tagged me in it while I was at work so I didn't even get to do my announcement without lots of my friends having seen the photo. I wasn't even sure I wanted to do it at 12 weeks, I was thinking about waiting until 20. Oh well. My friend just posted, Finley (not Finlay) was 7lb 9. Bummed, we did predictions at work. I guessed girl (even though my gut feeling was boy but she was carrying like I did) and July 6th and 7lb7! So I was close but no cigar!!


----------



## Embo78

Hey wookie. Congrats on your bfp. I think the early days are the scariest of all for us PAL ladies.
You'll get lots of support, love and advice here though :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Wookie! I've seen you on Fili's journal, congrats on your bfp. You are in a good place here. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, girls. I just hope and pray that it lasts this time. I'd love to actually hear a heartbeat for once, you know?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well hopefully the progesterone and aspirin will do the trick. I have had a daughter with no problems, then two losses, one at 7 weeks, one at 10, had bloods done which found low progesterone, and when I got this bfp have been taking progesterone (not prescribed, I got it off some of the lovely girls here) and aspirin and well, hopefully so far so good.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies for advice, I have got nappies lol! I brought massive pack of pampers but I brought huggies for hospital as they have a dip in the front for the belly button cord so u don't need to fold them down! Fab ones! I got lots of drinks an I only drink bottled water, so got lots of bottles to take! X
Fili I don't no what I measured before but listen everyone's different sweet so don't worry also you probably still are bloated I really suffered in the start with bloating! X

Got a hypnobirthing cd to take an I'm going to put mag or book in it! X


----------



## jenny25

Sorry guys about yesterday 

For two days straight I've been in tears I had reached breaking point with hubby due too our finances and sex im stressed out we still have a few bits for baby still too get and we have aarrons birthday next month we have been messed around so much with the jobcenter I'm finding it physically impossible to make things work I got angry at him for not trying to get extra money I still don't know what too do I've tried putting in a crisis form to jobcenter and they rejected us
Then cause i have given in too having sex it's like a I feel pressured into it an I just don't enjoy it and he is getting too greedy on it everything has came too blows and don't know what too do no more I'm sorry for writing it here I don't want to brig anyone down or annoy anyone my son has been a nightmare too but that's another story xx


----------



## Madrid98

Wookie welcome :hi: I'm sure you'll love it here as much as we do :blush:

davies well done with the nappies spree and getting all ready to go for the big day!!!

Mrs M you wanted to wait until 20wks? That's a bit too long don't you think? My friends will be able to tell just by looking at me. Unless they thought I was fat :haha:

jenny what are the issues with the job centre? have you applied for anything you feel entitled to have and they have refused? If you want to discuss you can PM me. I work helping people in your circumstances. :thumbup:


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi ladies 
Welcome to the new ladies and good luck with your pregnancies! :)

Jen- aww sorry to hear ur having a hard time at home :( sending hugs to you xx

Heart- sorry to hear bubba is not home yet wont be long sweetie and hope you feel better soon xx

Hopeful- glad to hear bubbas are coming home that's fantastic news ! :D 

Me- hmm I'm 16 weeks tomorrow and got my scan tomorrow also very exciting can't wait! Last minute guesses welcome :D 
Myself I feel ok still tired alot but I have a few days off work so gonna relax today I think

Everyone else hope your all well and enjoying your Pregnancies :D


----------



## sara1

Hi :hi: everyone,

Quick check in from vacation land.

Hopeful- :yipee: I'm so very happy to hear you're bringing Ava and Dylan home. Absolutely wonderful!

Heart- Mastitis sounds awful! I know a few people who've had it and they were able to recover and breast feed normally. I hope Delilah starts gaining wait soon so you can take her home. :hugs:

Tuckie- hope the move went ok!

Kat- it must have been very tough for you with the in-laws! I hope things start falling into place for your hubby work wise... I promise I'll bump pic :)

Jenny- hope you're ok hun.

Pups, croy, Davies embo- you're all so close now!! Davies- your bump is sooo neat and tidy.

Welcome to Bump and Wookie!!! This is a great thread!

Mismig, mrskg, just, never, sticky, debzie, ducky, Madrid, mom2, abi, bumpy and everyone else (sorry to those ive surely forgotten- pregnancy brain o vacation) hope you're all well!

Afm- I'm having a wonderful, lazy, beachy, holiday (2 more weeks :yipee:) dh is being absolutely wonderful and I'm really very happy... Just wish I could feel the baby more, I'm still not feeling her everyday

Afm-


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi Sara glad your having a nice relaxing vacation xxx


----------



## jenny25

Madrid my husband was made redundant at the end of march fom his main job and at this point we just signed for our first house through the housing assosation so hubby had to claim jobseekers income based as he works as a match day steward at the football too one day a week the last time he done that was 7th may as the season is finished we has been under paid for the job centre since we started claiming from
Day 1 ad we can't seem to get anywhere so we put in a form to get final bits for the baby and they rejected us so now we are in a position we don't know what too do I want to appeal the decision but don't know how to write a strong appeal letter we have never claimed benefits before we have always worked so as you can imagine its quiet stressful as we don't know what too do xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Wooks!!! So happy to see you here I can't tell you!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!! YAY! :cloud9: :yipee: :yipee: :headspin: :cloud9: We all know how you feel. *try* (easier said than done I know) to take one day at a time and we will all be here to hold your hand. xxx



wookie130 said:


> Mind if I join in here?
> 
> I just turned 34 years old on July 2nd, and just got my 3rd BFP yesterday, at 11 dpo. I've had 2 previous miscarriages in the past year...the first being a mmc at almost 11 weeks, and the second was back in February, and it was a chemical...I lost that one at 4 weeks 3 days. I've been on Clomid for 3 cycles...my 2nd BFP back in February was also a Clomid baby. My doctor (and second opinion) have refused to do any testing for my miscarriages because I've had two, and not three...although as of yesterday, I am taking progesterone suppositories at night. I also take a prenatal, a B-50 complex, and a low-dose baby aspirin daily.
> 
> So...what will be will be. I'll be 4 weeks tomorrow, so it's still extremely early. I am really struggling mentally, however. I get my first beta done this morning, and my second on Monday morning...I'm so worried my numbers will not be increasing, or dropping, like they did the last time. It's just hard for my to have any faith that this pregnancy is going to go anywhere, you know?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Davies, I am feeling like a fatty bum bum! I am glad it's all hard as I think I would be more concerned so yeah it must be bloat. Also my placenta is on the front so that must make you bigger? I think it changed position when my retroverted uterus flipped at 12 weeks. So this means I won't feel kicks till later but not fussed as my sister said hers got so bad at 30 weeks she couldn't sleep for being kicked! I will be glad not to have that. 

Aww Jen, I've got no advice but I can completely understand why you're so upset and stressed. Sending you lots and lots of hugs and thoughts. Life has a way of flipping back again to good things. Hang in there hun :hugs: :hugs:

Sara glad you're having a fab holiday hun!! :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Jenny i could have written your post myself chick, as you know :hugs:

Hubby was made redundant end of April and has been in a new job (20hrs/wk) for 2wks. Of course now everything has stopped because they all want proof of income but in the mean time we don't get any wages until end of July and no help. Definitely up shit creek because we don't have housing benefit, working tax, council tax benefit, jsa. Nothing.


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome wooks and bump!

I'm laying on the floor of the nursery, exhausted. Dh is sleeping, he got 2 hours and I got 3 hours sleep last night during our shifts... A was up crying a lot, D slept. Her days and nights are messed up and I'm sure she was used to nicu noises. Was too hot too, 102 out yesterday.


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful, how premature were your babies? It sounds exhausting, but at least they're home with you now (right?), and now you can all establish a schedule and routine! I'm from Iowa, and the heat yesterday was DREADFUL!!! Today it supposed to be in the 90's...I wonder if it'll feel better than yesterday when it was 102?


----------



## filipenko32

I'm now thinking this song to go with the moving 3D scan images at 20 weeks. What do you think? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9_nXlvY6Io

Or maybe just the instrumental version? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZS5M0RGDKM


----------



## filipenko32

Or this one?! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE1oRtNPFIo&feature=related


----------



## jenny25

Aww puppy I know it's all a big mess ain't it you try do the right thing but in this country you don't get any thanks for it 

On a brighter note Paul has got a few refereeing games lined up this week so it will bring in a extra 100.00 for this week which is cash in hand x


----------



## puppycat

Right 35wk bump shot (dropped??) Can't find tape measure tho :(

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1631.jpg

And rainbow nappy bought for bubs

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1630.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Loving your dropped bump and the blingy diaper, puppy!

Fili, have you heard "You'll Be in My Heart" by Phil Collins? That one was in Tarzan, and I think it would be PERFECT for what you're trying to do!


----------



## jenny25

Beautiful darling xxx you have Defo dropped xxx


----------



## cazi77

Hi all. 

Welcome bumpy and Wookie.

Hopeful so glad that you have got the twins home. Hope they let you get a bit more sleep soon!!

Heart hope the mastitis clears soon and you also get home very soon.

Jenny and bumps :hugs: hope you get the money worries sorted soon.

Hi to everyone else have read loads but struggling to remember!

AFM I have worked loads this last week :-( I really am struggling with 12hour days. I feel massive think bubs has had a growth spurt this week! Have gone from a serial toilet paper checker (for blood) to a serial stretch mark checker lol!!


----------



## cazi77

Oh beautiful bump puppy xx


----------



## filipenko32

Wooks I was just about to post this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDs4bLhT0jA&feature=related and then I read your post!! Great minds think alike lol! I've decided on this one now, it made me cry. I found it by accident. xx


Lovely bump pups you look amazing - all bump!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely bump Pups, and I'm saying team Pink for you as well! 
Jen no advice but as you know I've been in a similar situation too. My OH is working again now (though we are waiting to hear if he will be made permanent) but we are really struggling with bills arrears. 
Hopeful I hope you manage to get some rest soon and the babies get their days and nights established. 
Madrid, it was just the Facebook announcement I was going to leave until 20 weeks, for ex colleagues and school friends etc, anybody else who is in my life at the moment was either told after the scan or they knew anyway. And there is certainly no hiding it now, it's a definite bump. It's just popped out in the last couple of days, which maybe explains all the cramping. 
Sara its good to see you, thanks for popping in on your holiday! Glad to hear you are relaxing. 
I'm home alone this weekend (well me and my daughter) Mark has gone to do the National 3 Peaks challenge. For the non UK ladies, that involves climbing the 3 highest mountains in England, Scotland, and Wales respectively, in 24 hours. We have had bad weather in the Uk and more forecast so I hope he stays safe. Also it's exhausting looking after my daughter all alone for 3 days while he is away. It gives me massive respect for single mums as its hard work on your own!


----------



## daviess3

Fili - lovely reminds me of my wedding song very emotional, we had from this moment by Shania Twain i love it xx

Heart hows Delilah doing an ur boobies? xx

Hopeful bless u laying on floor must be surreal to have them home xx

Jen I dont understand how it all works hun but can you go to citezins advice coz u must be entiteld to something? x

Cazi I have been on stretchmark check now on knicker check to!!! x

Wookie welcome and congrats chick xx

Pups u defo dropped i would say ur lower than mine ur next!! x

Sara pleased ur hols r good mrs, I didnt feel bubs everyday at ur stage either! My mw gave me a tip drink ice cold water an lay on left side should make u feel them especially later in prgnancy. 

Fili my placenta was at the back at 12weeks scan but st the front at 20week scan so urs maybe the same as mine xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls. I'm struggling to keep up with you all. It bums me out!

Loving the bump shots. Bumpy, Davies and Pups, you all look so incredibly neat! 

I also love all the hospital bag talk. So glad you girls are getting them together. Croy, I made my husband bring me my hair dryer and straightener. In my panic when my water broke, I did manage to remember to bring all of my make up and toiletries. 

Sorry some of you are feeling uncomfortable. I don't miss that part of pregnancy but I do miss my bump. Maybe I would miss is less if I had my babe with me constantly. 

Jen, hope you are ok. Things sound so stressful for you right now. 

Fili, thank you for your lovely card. Your handwriting is amazing!

Welcome Bump and Wooks. Wooks, I've adored your avatar for a while now!!

Hopeful, it sounds exhausting having two babies. I'm barely managing with one. I hope Ava gets on a better sleep schedule. Did she sleep well at the NICU? Honestly I think for me it will be easier once she escapes the NICU. I hope so anyway. 

Sorry I'm unable to keep the front page going. Good luck with upcoming scans. 

I'm dying to know who's next in line! Davies? Croy? Em? Pups? 

AFM, I'm feeling 1000 times better. The mastitis is all but gone. The antibiotics worked like a charm. I've been using tons of heat on my breasts, massaging out the clogged ducts, pumping like crazy and nursing the baby as much as possible. She's been a champ at helping me get rid of the infection. The best news is that at the last weigh in she gained 20 grams!!! Her goal was 20-30 a day and she did it. I'm hoping we get similar results today. We had to work hard to get her to feed off of my breasts yesterday which might have caused her to burn calories. But hopefully it wasn't too many. The doc said that if she continues with this kind of gain she'll be home in a few days! :happydance: 

Ok, have to stop pumping, take a shower and go see my babe. Have a great day everyone.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I love From this Moment, that's such a lovely wedding song!! I had Stand by Me and boy did that have to come true haha!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Heart just imagine, she could be at home with you earlier than this time next week! :cloud9: So glad she's doing well and gaining weight, brilliant news. And you're welcome, glad you got it!


----------



## Embo78

Our wedding song is going to be Mirrorball by Elbow. Not very conventional but means the world to Gav and I. I can't wait to become his wife. 
We were supposed to get married next Saturday and I'm feeling extremely emotional that we had to postpone it. 
Obviously it was the right thing to do because we certainly wouldn't have enjoyed our day what with moving house and my physical problems, but still I'm upset about it.

Thanks for the update heart. You sound so much better today. I'm wondering who'll go next too. Soooo exciting :)


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I just listened to From this Moment and it made me go all tingly! I didn't even consider that as a wedding song at the time but it's perfect isn't it? I mean the lyrics are lovely.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Em sorry you had to postpone your wedding, that must be tough. Had you done a lot of preparation and paid deposits etc too? I remember having so much to plan when I got married that must be a bit of a nightmare for you :hugs: 
It's our 5th wedding anniversary this August :shock: and I'm thinking of planning a weekend away somewhere or a surprise as hubs has always been the one to do / plan something. Has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My wedding song was Righteously by Lucinda Williams, and then, unconventionally, Rise by Public Image Ltd. Obviously my marriage didn't work out, and I can't listen to Lucinda Williams anymore which is a shame as I love her music. Not that I'm gutted about the marriage not working out, I'm over the moon to be rid of that shitehawk :haha:
Heart that's awesome news, both that you are feeling better and that Delilah is gaining weight. I'm thrilled for you. 
Embo do you have a date set? We are meant to be getting married next year but need to save some money up first!


----------



## daviess3

I love it to! My mum used to b a wedding coordinator so she knew all the best songs!! X
I will have a think of N anniversary surprise chick, what's he into? What's ur budget etc? X
Heart so lovely to hear ur ok, I miss u an Jodi!!! But I no ur soooo tired an sooo busy, yay well done Delilah!! Clever girly, let's hope she can put some more on today an pleased ur boobs are ok now! X


----------



## Embo78

Fili, the venue is booked and paid for. The registrar was sorted too. Got all my bridesmaids dresses (that I hope will still fit my daughters, neice and best friend) Yhankfully I don't have my dress yet and we haven't lost any money so far touch wood.
Mrsm we've postponed it til next July. July 27th :)
Think I might invite all my parl girls to the night do!! How awesome would that be?!! All those rainbow babies/mummy's together :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What's your budget Fil? Are you thinking day out, mini break or holiday? Couples spa weekend maybe followed by a day out at somewhere fun like Longleat?


----------



## daviess3

Em a girl I no postponed hers as she was preg go! I booked a venue an then changed it as it was for a summer wedding, I always always wanted a winter wedding!! Dunno really y I ever booked this venue but it was pretty! I paid well mum paid £1000 deposit then I changed my mind an started to panic what if it rained!! The venue would of been nothing in the rain!! Well i canceled it!! An guess what it bliming well rained I never been so happy in all my life to see rain lol!! My hubby wasn't impressed he was going out on his boat that day an was willing the sun out!! So don't b upset chicken it might b a miserable day or to sunny can give a bad glare on camera eg everyone squinting in pics an bad lighting!! X

Mrs that made me laugh!! Zx

How awful I'm sitting here racking my brains what we had for first dance!! I just can't remember!! X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Davies. I do believe that these things happen for a reason but I really want to be Mrs Ellis :brat:


----------



## filipenko32

Em I'm glad you've not lost any money at least! Next July will come by so quickly! I would come to your evening do, that would be amazing!

Budget's probably about £200. Like the idea of a spa day somewhere or a mini weekend away. He's just a typical man, likes cars, sports, poker, food lol! Longleat safari park might be a nice idea, thanks mrs migg!


----------



## puppycat

Our wedding song was Amazed by Lonestar, sung by my little sister. Been married 3yrs the end of July


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day cazi; Lexi and puppy!

Davies- your bump looks small in pics! U look great. No more carrying baby in ass? ;)

Bumpy- cute bump started!

Pups- I meant to mention before on the pics, u look thinner now in the face pic u posted. 
and bump pic now looks great. Does seem lower.

Fili- cant remember bump size from 13 weeks but was 44 Or 45 at the end. 

Wooks- your avatar is hilarious. I can impersonate a female wookie, one of my guy friends does a male wookie, when we do it at the same time it sounds like wookies fucking, lol!!!
I had the babies at 34.0 weeks, they are 36+4 today. Funny that they still go by the weeks on premies and they aren't newborn really until full term. Full term for twins is 37-38 weeks (some say 37 some say 38) as they usually don't let u go past that because it isn't good for them. 

Sara- hope ur vaca is nice!

Heart- yeah!!!!!!! That is awesome! So happy for you! They say once they turn the corner with feeding and weight; it happens really fast (we had no clue Dylan would be home early as he was)
The babies slept great in the nicu, we thought they would both do the same at home. So I googled last night and other babies seem to have trouble adjusting as in nicu lights r on all the time, machine sounds and nurses talking, etc. My pediatrician called and said to make sure lights on during day and dark at night until she gets used to it.

Babies r fed and sleeping! It is crazy having two! But I've never even taken care of one before...first pediatrician appt on mon. Luckily its a 5 min drive/

Hi nsn! See u r online!


----------



## jenny25

This is me and Paul's wedding song I can't find the official video cause I'm on my phone I will upload our wedding video later cx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=6tQ4pi7LNgA


----------



## fitzy79

Loving the bump pics in here...I really hope and pray that I get to sport a bump loudly and proudly this time. I have serious steroid bloat going on at the moment!

Wedding talk...my fav! OH and I are getting married next May...all things going well Itsy will only be 3 months old but I don't care. We put off getting married for ages as we were spending money on fertility treatment, pregnant, going through losses etc. A couple of months ago we decided to just go for it and book our wedding. Hoping we'll have our little Rainbow there to celebrate with us. 

Jen, sorry to hear about the money worries...very stressful especially with little one on the way.

Hopeful, so glad the twinnies are home and doing well and Heart it's great news that the mastitis is clearing and D is gaining as needs be. Hope the next few days sees her home in your arms!:hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies have been reading but been too busy to post!

Jen hope your're ok sweetheart!
Fili love love love those song choices, they are all beautiful!
Pups and Davies from this moment and amazed are 2 of my favourite songs!
Love the bumps you are both tiny but looking fab!!
Cazi I feel like I'm growing loads as well, think we are due for a growth spurt so bring it on!!!!
Heart do happy to hear your boobies are on them end and Delilah sounds like she is doing amazingly well!!
Hopeful do u bring twinnies home today? Bet they have changed already from when they were born!!
Davies good list, If you can't take hair dryer and straighteners how about a trial size can of that baptise dry hair shampoo for a freshen up? Oh and someone recommended mints to me which I thought was a good idea!
Welcome new ladies, looks like we are gonna have 2 bumps around here which could get a little confusing!!
Hoped u are having a great hol sara!
Hi to anyone I've forgotten!!
We have spent all day working on the nursery and I LOVE it!! Pics to come soon....


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - FAB news, so glad she is growing, what a superstar!! I am sure she's eating well because she wants to be home with you too. I am trying to keep a good attitude about these final weeks, but in the midst of the discomfort it can be easier said than done :)

Hopeful - Sounds wonderful to be home with your children. It sounds exhausting, but I just know that you are loving it too. I can't wait to be sleep deprived with my little guy home and playing in his nursery :) 

Wooks - Welcome, those early days are scary, but I hope that you can ind support here. We have all been there. Feel free to symptom share. We all worried about every little cramp and tug and it was so nice to have a place to share where no one thought you were crazy.

Jenny - Sorry about the money and hubby stresses. I am sure its really tough. And I think you have to talk to hubby if you are feeling pressured into sex. I am sure he wouldn't want to make you feel that way, its such a sweet intimate thing, it should never be something you do and then feel unsettled about. He needs to understand that in pregnancy things are different and sex lives have to change to accommodate those changes.

Embo - Sorry you are feeling a bit down about the wedding, I am sure that;s hard but I hope you can enjoy planning again. I loved planning our wedding :) We will have been married 3 years this August. It's flown by.
Maybe you could go to a fancy dinner or something to celebrate the day, and your little rainbow.

Fili- Everyone grows at a different rate, and bloat really does make a difference for a long time. I was still bloated until the mid to late teen weeks. It def all baby now though :) You look fab!

afm - hubs and I are off to one of our fave little towns about an hour and a half from the city. We have our books and blankets, camp chairs, sun screen, I am even taking my bathing suit to lay out in :) I said we should invite friends but hubs just wants to relax the two of us while we can. This morning he said, " We can just go and relax ALL day, well, unless you go into labour" ha ha. True.

At our wedding I walked down the aisle to "Here comes the Bride" and we left to Starhip, 'Nothings gonna stop us now" Our first dance was to Let it be me by Ray Lamontagne (our first date was to a Ray Lamontagne concert) Oh man, I loved our wedding day :) 

So much I have missed responding to I am sure, sorry! Hi to all you other ladies. Hoping you have a great, and restful weekend xx

Davies - Hoping you can be comfortable this weekend xx


----------



## filipenko32

I love all the wedding talk too! And love all those songs, I've googled them all haha. Congratulations Fitzy I didn't realise you were getting married, so exciting! 

Thanks for the belly bloat info Croy, I am probably going to get to 50 inches!! lol My sister was huge, at least double my size now by 30 weeks so I think I'm normal and everyone is just different. I wasn't exactly slim / flat stomached before I got pregnant, think my belly was 34 before pregnancy so....

I have been :asleep: on and off all day and I've hardly eaten anything due to sickness but now I really fancy a chinese so I'm off to a buffet with my SIL. I am going to be very careful and eat very slowly and drink lots of water. I just fancy a pick iykwim!


----------



## heart tree

Baby girl gained 42 grams yesterday! Her goal is 20-30. She got her feeding tube out this morning! Haven't talked to the docs yet but my guess is that we are days away from getting her home!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Our wedding song was I do by westlife :) been married 2 years on July 17th same day as my next scan :) 

Finally I'm sat down had my ds birthday party today then a tea party with family after at ours and I'm shattered ds is off to bed in 10 mins then I'm gonna drown my sorrows with a large cup of tea as its my 30th birthday tomorrow lol

Hope u are all well xx


----------



## jenny25

Amazing news Amanda I'm so chuffed for you xxx


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful, in between feeding and changing the twins, make sure you make an audio recording of the Wookess and Wookie mating noises!!! LOL!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - congrats on hopefully getting to take your LO home soon!

Wooky - Hi!! 

Our wedding song was "your everything" by keith urban, I walked down the isle in the second half of the song.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart that's amazing news. I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Madrid98

jenny25 said:


> Madrid my husband was made redundant at the end of march fom his main job and at this point we just signed for our first house through the housing assosation so hubby had to claim jobseekers income based as he works as a match day steward at the football too one day a week the last time he done that was 7th may as the season is finished we has been under paid for the job centre since we started claiming from
> Day 1 ad we can't seem to get anywhere so we put in a form to get final bits for the baby and they rejected us so now we are in a position we don't know what too do I want to appeal the decision but don't know how to write a strong appeal letter we have never claimed benefits before we have always worked so as you can imagine its quiet stressful as we don't know what too do xxx

I'll PM you explaining what you have to do probably later on tonight :winkwink: Don't worry! Many people are lost in this type of bureaucracy simply because we aren't use to it but with a bit of guidance it should be sorted. You can prepare what I'll explain and take it to your local job centre office on Monday.:thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Thank you so much darling that means the world too me xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i just fainted :/ got up to get a drink and went dizzy next thing i know im getting off the floor x


----------



## puppycat

Oh dear :( you ok? fainting is so normal in early pregnancy, take it easy chick xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer im fine now had a glass of coke for the sugar.. just think ive over done it a bit today xx


----------



## petitpas

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry I'm not on here very often. I am trying to keep up but this thread moves too quickly for me.

Hopeful, that's amazing that your twins are home now. Though tired you must be overjoyed!

Heart... mastitis? Ouchy! I'm glad you hear you are on the mend. Hopefully just in time for D to come home to you, too!

Fili, happy 13 weeks! I am so excited you're having a steroid baby, too. Any ideas about whether you are having a girl or boy?

Davies, Croy, Pups, NSN etc... I can't wait to find out who is going to be a Mummy next. Please someone let me know if I miss it?

As for hospital bags, I didn't bother with paper knickers. They must be so uncomfortable. I bought a pack of granny knickers (full briefs, I think they are called) for a fiver at M&S instead. They worked a treat and I wore them for weeks over my scar, too.
Apart from the dry shampoo snacks were my life savers. At night whilst feeding and trying to stay awake nibbling on biscuits and eating snickers was perfect. I think most ladies crave cakes and sweets after giving birth. I think it helps when breastfeeding.

Also, don't forget the lansinoh!

I miss you gals but really don't have the energy to post even when I am reading.
My little man is so worth it, though! :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Just looked at the front and didn't realise so many of us were team yellow :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Pip lovely too see you honey xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pip- I can't believe your little man is over a month old already!!? Seems like just yesterday we were counting down to his birth!

Heart- Fantastic! Couldn't ask for better news! You're feeling better, D is gaining weight! :yipee:

Jen- I know how hard financial issues are to deal with, especially when you have extra baby expenses! I had a break down yesterday when I discovered my account was overdrawn by $500!!!! My hubby was lovely about it though which helped calm me down. I hope you get this straightened out soon. 

Wookie- Welcome! Congrats on your :bfp:! I pray this baby is a keeper!!

Embo- So sorry you have to postpone your wedding day. :sad: It is just a very busy time for you guys isn't it?

Our wedding song was "Unforgettable" by Nat King Cole and Natalie Cole. It was a very small wedding, but beautiful. I'm hoping one day we'll be able to have the party we didn't get for our wedding. 

My good friend had her baby shower today. Her "theme" for her nursery is Owls, so I found this great little stool and painted an owl on the top. It came out so cute!! I think she was very happy with it. She had been wanting one to support her leg while nursing, it was a great find! I wish I would have taken a pic before giving it to her though. :nope:
Honestly, I felt bad because people kept asking me questions about my pregnancy and family at the baby shower. I didn't want to be taking any attention away from her, but I can't hide my bump either. I tried to cut those conversations short so we could focus on her. 

I still have this nagging cough and I think I may have developed a sinus infection. :nope: I have pain radiating down into my upper jaw now. I was supposed to sing at church tomorrow, but that's not going to happen as my voice sounds terrible. Can't believe I'm still sick! :growlmad:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Pip - seriously?? Has it been a month already? Wow! Hope things are going good and your getting some sleep too!

Mom2 - sorry about your sinuses, hope ya get to feeling better soon!


----------



## petitpas

I know, time has flown (J is 6.5 weeks old :shock:)! He has outgrown his newborn clothes and even his 0-3 are on the small side, especially when he is wearing reusable nappies. J weighs almost 11 lbs now, it is crazy! Despite the tiredness looking after him involves I love my little man to bits. I can't wait for you all to experience this :yipee:


----------



## KatM

Hi everyone,
Just caught up on the thread. Too much to comment on. 

I love the bump pics. 

Congrats on babies coming home and soon to be home. 

Sorry for shitty hubbies and money worries. 

Want more bump pics. Yes, that includes you Sara. 

Welcome newbies. 

Croy,
Hope baby waits for DH to come home. 

Tuckie
Safe move for you.

Love the updates from the moms, so I know what to expect. 

Mom2,
Can't believe the Walmart girl. 

Davies,
Still tiny. 

Heart,
Glad infection is clearing and baby is almost home. 

Peti,
Good hearing from you. 

Hi Madrid and everyone else!!! I can't remember anything else. 

AFM,
Arrived at my GF's house in Beverly hills. We can stay here till at least the end of the month. I wasnt sure, since I didn't want to impose. She is happy having us. She knows DH doesn't have a job yet. Having this place makes things so much easier and she is lovely. 
DH and I spent the day exploring Santa Monica as a possible place to live. He is a bit overwhelmed with LA as he grew up in a small town and Austin is a small city. I LOVE being home!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies, well today is the day :D 4 1/2 hours to go to see my baby and whats even better is my little monster is coming with us to meet his little bro or sis for the first time :) very exciting day :) 

hope everyones well and looking after themselves :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great to see you Pip, pleased to hear Julian is doing so well. 
Kat, pleased you have somewhere nice to stay!
Abi good luck today! My SIL lives in Tunbridge Wells (well Rusthall) next time we get down for a visit we'll have to meet!
Mom, hope you feel better soon. I have just had to take antibiotics for a sinus infection which I would have preferred not to do, but I have a real weakness in that area and when I get an infection it doesn't shift without them. It's painful and horrible, my sympathy.


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m wow thats pretty close to me lol defo should meet when your next down this way xx :)


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and happy 15 weeks mrs m :) we are exactly a week apart :D im 16 today :) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Of course! And that means Kat is 17 weeks today, happy milestone weeks we 3!! I'm happy to be 15 weeks, it's getting nicely into second tri. I'm really hoping the sickness starts to tail off soon. Compared to what Puppycat went through and MrsK is going through now I don't have any right to complain but I am looking forward to it passing, from about 3 pm most afternoons I just don't feel like doing anything. I'm still on 200mg of progesterone a night (I have 14 pessaries left so am using them up, unless anybody thinks I should do otherwise) and I'm wondering if the nausea will fade once I come off the progesterone.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!

So nice to hear from you pip and it seems mummy hood is suiting you very well!

Good luck with your scan Abi are you going to find out if you are pink or blue?

Happy 30th bday bump blues! I hope u have a lovely day!

Hi everyone else enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Abi 2012

if my lil monkey will open his or her legs to let us have a look then yes haha :) xxx

mrs m hope u feel better soon too i feel drained most of the time sleeping alot atm and yes happy 17 weeks to kat too!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Quick everybody!! New Delilah pictures in Hearts journal!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Aww pip j is getting big I really can't believe how fast time is going xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m are you feeling movements yet??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No not really Abi and I'm getting so impatient. I've felt the odd little flicker but nothing I could say for certain is baby. I think maybe it is, because the flickering always seems to be at night. I thought I would be feeling more by now as I first started feeling the tiny little movements with my daughter at 16 weeks so I expected it earlier this time. I think, unrealistically, I was expecting full on hoofs by this point. I'm wondering if I have an anterior placenta as whenever I use the Doppler the placenta noises are really loud and overpowering. I'm just impatient though. I wear clothes that show of my little bump to its max as well. I want it all and I want it now! :haha: how about you?


----------



## Abi 2012

i feel little movements everyday quite often in the evening now have been for a week or so now definately baby as i poke he or she pokes back sometimes lol the movements your feeling are prob baby as they are usually felt moving in the evening as they like to sleep with movement and you are move relaxed in the evenings :) only 2 hours 45 mins now the count down has begun... can you tell im excited? lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm excited for you! How come it's a Sunday is it a private gender scan you are having? I have so much stuff I need to sort out I could do with finding out the gender but I'm staying firmly team yellow. 
Did I guess for you? I'm guessing pink.


----------



## Abi 2012

yes its private :D and i think girl too but its mixed opinions from everyone i ask lol i really want to know if we are having a little baby boy or girl i can then start shopping lol properly lol :D

staying team yellow must be sooo hard! i dont know how u can its just too exciting and i have no patients lol


----------



## jenny25

Oh I couldn't stay team yellow I'm too impatient lol km glad I found out but I think people who stay team yellow are fricken awesome and have awesome will power lol xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i cant decide what i wanna do one one hand its just easier to find out but as this will be the last time i do it i might keep it a surprise x


----------



## wookie130

I have no idea how people can remain on team yellow either...my urge to shop trumps the suprise thing, any day!!! LOL!!!

If I have a rainbow baby this time around, I'm definitely finding out the gender!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I absolutely LOVE surprises!! The suspense will half kill me but it's worth it, finding out Edie was a girl after labour was awesome. Because this time round I can't make up my mind what I want the most (although if someone held a gun to my head and forced me to choose I'd say another girl) its going to be awesome too. But I imagine the moment when you find out at the scan is equally exciting, like getting to know your baby a little bit better before you get to meet them, and meeting baby for the first time is awesome whether you know the sex or not! After seeing photographs of my friends baby boy born yesterday I'm starting to get broody for a boy, he is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Bumpblues82

my oh wants to know and i know the shopping thing would kill me too lol but id just love the surprise after labour.. i dunno i think we will just decide on the day of the scan... if i get that far :/ xx


----------



## wookie130

Bump, you and I are kind of in the same boat...we're in the early stages of the whole thing. I lost my last baby at 4 weeks and 3 days...and I only just hit 4 weeks today! I get my second beta hcg tomorrow morning, and can get the results after 1:00 in the afternoon...this scares the crap out of me, as my loss in February was discovered by dropping hcg levels. They literally dropped in half from the first beta to the second, and the bleeding began a few days later.

I guess I'm terrified, really.


----------



## Bumpblues82

that sucks hun! i lost my last one at 10 and a half weeks and only found out at 12 week scan! ive lost 6 in total between 5 and 14 weeks so until i hit 20 weeks ill be terrified.. we done get our hcg levels checked here unless sumit it up and they think you are mc so im having scans regulaly had one at 5+5 and then having another in 9 days at 8 weeks then i think they said weekly after that till im 16 weeks but also get my dating scan aswel seperate.. it sucks not being able to go and look at baby stuff and things when with my ds i bought stuff from 6 weeks and the thought of loosing him never crossed my mind! are you on progesterone?? i am on it twice a day as specialist thinks thats what the problem is.. xx


----------



## wookie130

Yes, I'm on progesterone, but only 100 mg at night! This current baby was a Clomid baby, and a week ago, my progesterone was good, at 19.35...so hopefully the suppositories just help me to maintain that level. I'm also taking 1 baby aspirin a day, a B-50 vitamin complex, and a prenatal. I've cut out caffeine since my BFP, and have been guzzling water. Trying to eat well, etc. 

Really, what will be will be...it just sucks feeling like I have so little control over any of it, and not knowing if/when this pregnancy will end like the others.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i know exactly what you mean wookie xx i havent had my levels checked but they say in england that theres no agreed normal level so they dont check it.. but if it works it works thing is this is my last shot i dunno if i could cope anymore x and if this works out im having my tubes tied after x


----------



## wookie130

That's true here in the states as well, Bump. There isn't really an agreed-upon starting point for the hcg levels as far as dpo, but what they're testing, is whether the levels are doubling every 48-72 hours.


----------



## puppycat

I have a chest infection :(


----------



## filipenko32

Wooks my baby is a clomid baby, I have a really good feeling for you this time round, I know how stressful it is though, I really hope you get to 12 weeks ASAP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

So it's a..... Boy ! Definitely a little man :) got lots of pics will upload later xx


----------



## Embo78

Congrats Abi! Another rainbow boy :)

Hope you're feeling better soon pups. I can't imagine having a chest infection and otto's bum/feet stick in my ribs!! Are you on antiB's? X


----------



## puppycat

Thanks Em. Yeh on Amoxicillin 500mg 3times a day.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats nice Abi, a baby boy.

All this talk of finding out the sex really makes me tempted. I keep saying that I want a surprise and not finding out but it is sooo hard. I feel in a dilema as to whether we should find out at our anomaly scan!


----------



## Embo78

Oh good. You'll be right as rain in a couple of days. Hope you're getting in lots of rest :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's what I had a couple of weeks ago Pups. The doc told me, unlike the advice they usually give which is to complete the course, to stop taking them as soon as I felt better so I only took them for 5 days. I hope they soon chase it off. 
Abi another boy I was wrong!! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## wookie130

Abi, congrats on your little son!!! 

Puppy, I hope the antibiotics clear up your chest infection...I HATE those things! Feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh come on Andy Murray!! I feel sick....


----------



## Abi 2012

https://s1248.photobucket.com/album...ent=559281_10150888072826899_2112345861_n.jpg

picks 1 -4 are todays pics have a look :) xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Abi time to start shopping!

Sorry about the chest infection pups make sure you rest lots xx

Come on Murray!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

indeed :)


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Abi!! We have more boys than girls on this thread!

Pup, that's no good. I'm on the antibiotic team with you right now for my mastitis. Luckily they work pretty quickly. Hope it clears soon. 

Mrs M, I'm sorry to say I'm rooting for Federer. Can we still be friends?

I posted pics of Delilah without her feeding tube in my journal. She has strawberry blond hair but it looks really red in the pics. It's not that red though. My father and grandmother both had red hair though, so we'll see. She doesn't have much so it's hard to tell.


----------



## lexi374

Abi congrats on team blue! :thumbup:

Pups hope you feel better soon, we had the same song as you for our first dance! :thumbup:

Heart i hope you are feeling a little better, D is beautiful. :thumbup:

Hi to wookie and bumpblues nice to see you here! :hugs:

Davies your bump is so neat! :thumbup:

Hopeful thats so cool your babies are home i hope you managed a little more sleep last night. :hugs:

Mrsk sorry you are having such a rough time. :hugs:

Hi to madird, mrsm, cazi, croy, embo, nsn, fili, sticky, kat, tuckie, jen, bumpy, just and any1 i forgot..... :hugs:

Afm been reading just too tired to post, been sleeping like a bag of crap every night! Dh finally told his parents this week and i told people at work. Still doesnt feel real though. Started putting on weight the last couple of weeks, just look podgy though! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart, I adore Federer, and normally I'd be rooting for him too! So I won't fall out with you over that one! Lexi I hope you feel better soon. I was starting to feel a little better towards the end of last week but with my partner being away all weekend and my toddler being over tired (she moves around twice as much when she is tired, she's like a jumping bean) I'm feeling whacked again.


----------



## wookie130

I'm on Team Federer too... :)


----------



## jenny25

I'm on Murray side since I'm Scottish lol
Xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

My Baby Boys Name Is : Noah Elliot Archer :) he is such a beautiful little boy i think it suits him :D


----------



## jenny25

It's perfect honey xx


----------



## Abi 2012

i thought so too :D


----------



## wookie130

Abi, that's a lovely name for a boy!


----------



## Embo78

Omg I'm in the last box!!
I'm scared now :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## jenny25

How you feeling puppy. Xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Still wheezing and crackling but it'll take time for the antibiotics to kick in :( the one thing I can't change is DH's mindset. He just asked me, all sad, if I knew of a cure for earache. 

All together now.... awwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Madrid98

puppy so sorry you're feeling a bit unwell today :hugs:

congrats on team blue Abi!! I love the name.

So sorry about Murray ladies. I couldn't decide which one I wanted to win but as many of my friends are English i was probably a bit more incline for him rather than Federer. It was so emotional at the end. I was crying with him. :cry:

Today is my 14th wedding anniversary :wedding:. It's a long time I know but I meet him when I was 21 years old. Such a shame we can't celebrate until he's back from his trip.

:hi: to everyone!!


----------



## jenny25

Lol puppy say yeah it's called taking your finger out your ass lol 

I hope the antibiotics kick in soon darling just take things easy slow down xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Hi all,

Pups -sorry you are not feeling good, hope the medication kicks i really soon

Abi - Congrats on team blue!! I love the name too - Elliott is one of the names we have had on our list for a first name :)

Justkeep - I didn't want to find out at first but hubs did so we decided that we would. I know that for some people having the surprise can be a great motivation for labor but we felt like the surprise was just as special at the scan. I might try to stay team yellow if we ever do this again, but for us this time it was the right time to find out. I think it actually helped me bond better because he was a boy, I thought he was a boy but I would probably have wanted a girl given the choice, so it was good to have had these months to get really excited about this baby boy. Now I can't imagine having a girl....and it made it easier to shop! Just do what feels right for you.


----------



## Bumpblues82

if we are having a girl its jessicca chloe even though theres a few i really like but oh isnt keen on like niamh (neve) and arianna and for a boy i love rhys but oh isnt keen lol saying that he wasnt keen on aiden but i got my way that time! lol but its gonna be daniel james


----------



## croydongirl

Lexi - I promise the blob-ike feeling will turn to bump really soon :) I bet you look adorable.

afm - Murray fans, I was so sad he lost but he did himself proud. He is still so young, his time will come. 
We met to day with the back-up doula. Our doula is out of town ow until the day or two before our due date so I am almost hoping that we have to use her instead because it would mean baby boy was arriving earlier! She is British, with a great West London accent, so I felt right at home :) I love them both, and feel very blessed that we get to have either of them at the birth. Now we just have to wait.

I posted a pic from yesterday on my blog, I felt like the bump had moved down a bit, what do you think? Not dropped all the way, but the bump feels lower. Maybe it's just wishful thinking. 

https://meettheblochers.blogspot.com/2012/07/heating-up.html


----------



## Bumpblues82

anyones skin bad? i dont have spots i ahve opposite! my skin on my face and scalp has gone really dry i have a problem with it anyway but its got really bad its normally under control with dandruff shampoo and baby oil on ,y face but its itch and dry all the time now xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- cute pic! U look ready to pop! Love your blog

Pups- hope you feel better! Is dh taking care of u?

Bumpblues- I had horrible skin from 6-14 or so weeks, worst ever

Abi- congrats on a boy!!!! And love the name, cute pics too, definitely all boy

Embo- last block on ticker? U girls are so close now. 

Didn't get to watch much tennis, don't have cable in the room we moved babies to as its cooler in this room. Getting cable in it though!

I have tons of pics. Sorry for not posting. I used to post from laptop and haven't tried photobucket yet. Babies r good, sleeping better as we now have them sleep together. Got to shower today and go to target. Let dh get out now for a bit too between feedings.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey hopeful! Glad babies are doing ok!
Abi, adore that name. I just felt a proper little kick!!


----------



## croydongirl

MrsM - YAY for feeling kicks!! Isn't it wonderful :) 

Hopeful - Thanks. I am ready to pop (please!!) Gad to hear you are all doing well and that the babies are liking being back together. I am glad you have a cool space for them to be in this heat, but if you summer is going to continue this way I think getting cable in there would be good for your sanity :)

Bump - I never had a problem with dry skin, my skin and hair got more oily at the beginning. So many hormone changes going on. Things evened out for me in the second tri for sure. Hope the same happens for you :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hi ladies!

Just dropping in real quick to say hello! I probably won't be on much the next few days as we prepare to move!!! We are now leaving a few days earlier than we thought so pressure is on now! I'm excited though! Can't wait to squeeze my niece and nephew. I haven't even met my nephew in person yet! Anyways, just saying hi! 

Abi- Congrats on team blue!!! 

Wookie- Welcome to the group! :)

Kat- Glad you made it to CA safely! I'm right behind you! :p

Heart and Hopeful- Love the baby updates, keep em coming! Heart, saw the pics of Delilah...adorable!!!!

Everyone else, have a great week and ttys! I'll try to keep up! :hugs:


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg and Abi,
Happy Milestone Day for us three. Looks like we are all doing well. I have not felt the baby and I am 17 weeks. I can't believe you feel the baby already Abi. If I feel the baby, I do not recognize it as such. I saw the baby at 16 weeks, so I am confidant the baby is doing well... but no sure feelings of movement.

pup,
feel better.

heart,
strawberry blonde is great.

hopeful,
yay for your first outing out.

tuckie,
safe move ahead for you.

hi to everyone else.


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- awesome u r in bev hills! I used to waitress at the regent bev Wilshire, It used to be called the bar and now I think it's all remodeled and called Cut,I lived in Cali for a year. Bet u r so happy to be there. The first mvmt I felt was like little muscle twitches and it happened during an ultrasound and we saw it was kicks.

Bump- love ur names too My skin was all spots and not dry


----------



## Abi 2012

Kat- hun dont worry if ur not feeling movements yet its early days is this your first child? and if so you magonna have a look around today for my first blue y have to wait a lil longer this is my 2nd little boy so i know what to watch out for and you tend to feel 2nd baby move earlier then the first xxx dont worry wnt b long till you dont want him to kick coz it starts to hurt lol xxx

mrs m congrats on feeling baby kick! :D exciting stuff

well my mum is very excited now and my pushchair is going to have custom made covers so she has been looking at all these materials for it lol bless her 
gonna go out and buy my first blue outfit today i think! lol xxx


----------



## wookie130

Croydon, you're looking fantastic! Hopefully baby comes soon!

Tuckie- good luck with your move!

AFM, still freaking out about second beta this morning and results later this afternoon! My tests are getting darker...so I'm assuming that's a good sign.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Wooks! Will be thinking of you, I bet they'll be perfect!!

I am feeling sooooooooo :sick: this morning, isn't is supposed to go by 2nd tri? I'm feeling worse than ever! Very grateful all the same though!


----------



## puppycat

Good luck with the move Kat

Ace news on movement MrsM

Good to see you about Hopeful, must be busy now!

Loving the name chat, we still haven't got any :dohh:

DH isn't looking after me no. He doesn't seem to think anything of me being unwell. He has gone filminf today and will probably be gone all day. Doesn't matter what i say he will do what he wants. GP obviously told me to take it easy, he said if i got any worse i'd have to go in to hospital, from what i can gather it's quite a bad chest infection and the dose of antibiotics is quite high.


----------



## puppycat

Oh Wookie good luck with your beta, hate the wait between bloods and results :(

Fili sorry hun but 13wks was one of the worst for sickness :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

pups I really hope you feel better soon, you have really suffered this pregnancy haven't you? :hugs: I wish your dh would look after you :nope:


----------



## jenny25

Oh puppy I can't believe it it makes me mad :-( 


Fili that was the worst part for me the sickness and now it's back again I can even make my hospital appointment this morning for the fear of throwing up everywhere xxx


----------



## daviess3

Oh Jen an pups hope u feel better soon x
Wook good luck today Hun but all sounds good Hun xx
Hopeful I can't believe u worked at the reg bev wilt....... Pretty woman!!! Omg I love it, love that film! I remember kit writing down reg bev wilt!! Lol wow you ladies must b very glam, Kat do you go shopping on rodeo drive? Or is that a really English thing to say lol!! Would love to go!! X

Heart so pleased delilahs doing so well fab news hun zx

Abi congrats on ur boy did u have any typical boy signs? X
Croy u don't look huge Hun I think u have a nice lil bump I feel huge but no I'm not I think we r just at that stage! Have u started rlt yet? X

Bump I have had drier skin an hair all the way through x

Tuckie good luck with move hun x

Mrsm fab news lil kicks, my first sign was like little bubbles popping in my stomach like butterfly's so lovely to feel zx

Hi bumpy embo Madrid mrsk an everyone else xxx


----------



## jenny25

How are you feeling Sarah ? 

This last stretch is hard ain't it xxx


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies will update quickly then read back later. All was well with my scan today, measuring ahead 3 days so made up 6 days from my last scan. Baby was wriggling and waving (see pic) As my losses have been up to 8 weeks I am very cautiously excited that this is my rainbow. Still have an area of bleeding but it had began to shrink and is now close to my cervix so I may bleed it out soon. Have my booking in appointment tomorrow, so will get my 12 week scan through from there. 


Introducing Debzie's rainbow baby.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 034.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning :hi:

Congrats *Abi *on team :blue:! x

*Pup *sorry your DH isn't looking after you, hope you feel better soon and DH starts to take care of you. You have been so poorly during your pregnancy, you deserve some pamper time x

Good luck *Wookie*! x

*Fili *I have been feeling so rough this last week :sick: headaches, heartburn and feel like im going to puke if i lay down after eating/drinking. Cant drink too much, i have to sip or i get whoosie. Eughhhhhhhhhh. BUT loving every minute :rofl: x

*Tuckie *good luck for the move, remember to put your feet up and have a cuppa :coffee: x

Good luck with your appt *jenny * try not to :sick: everywhere :hugs: x

*Hopeful *and *Heart*, i love all of the updates...keep them coming x

AFM...everyday i seem to get a headache around 3pm, then yesterday it decided to stick around til 8am this morning :nope: Havent slept a wink. Now it seems to be making an appearance again :cry:

Im please my DH is back from the stag doo, i missed him dearly! Its like we are still at senior school (high school), you wouldn't think we have been together almost 12 years n since we were 15! We are inseparable :) Got my NT scan today at 2:30pm, i get my blood results back too. Im soooo nervous. I saw a magnificent rainbow yesterday over our house when i went to pick up DH. Hopefully it was a sign :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congrats *debzie *:hugs: Sounds like this is your rainbow baby :kiss: Love the scan pic! x

*Bumpblues*, i have read that dry skin is normal in the first trimester. Im just super spotty, and i NEVER have spots. Got a massive one on my cheek that is so big, my parents asked me why id bought an extra person for sunday lunch :rofl: x

*Davies*!!! :haha: I thought the same when i read Reg Bev wilt....i had the perfect image in my head of Kit Deluca writing it on the stool with lipstick and having her toolbrush in her mouth :) I love that film, its one of my favourites. I love when Julia Roberts goes back into the shop with all her shopping and tells them 'big mistake, big, huge!' and another personal favourite which i always use is 'im gonna lay like brocolli' which i have been doing alot through this first trimester! :haha: x


----------



## daviess3

Sticky good luck my lovely, nt scan is the best I loved it!!! Xx
Jen I'm not to bad today thanks chicken bit achey backache yesterday etc! Can breathe easier now still had heartburn but nowhere near as bad! Been tired!! Wee alot more every 1-2 hours in the night! How's u? Did u sort ur finances out? X


----------



## jenny25

Aww good Sarah xxx

Well I had a massive blow out with hubby yesterday and told him to leave thigs had gotten that bad but we sorted it he has managed to get 7 refereeing games this week which is good two tonight two wed an two thus he had one sat so it's only a little bit of money but it does help I'm in the process of writing a appeal letter too the jobcenter as well I'm getting there slowly xxx


----------



## wookie130

Debzie, scan is looking great! It does look like the baby was waving!


----------



## puppycat

Well done Jenny, you've done more than me. But then making phone calls and filling out forms isn't possible with a 2.5yr old around. Might as well be single parents eh?


----------



## jenny25

Puppy I said that too Paul that I might as well be single things would be a lot easier I know things will work out but it takes too long and it's bloody stressful not too mention I've got my baby shower on the 4th not something I really wanted but Paul's gone ahead too sort one for me xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Pups isn't it hard? Mark has been away all weekend doing the national sodding 3 peaks which is great and all that but I've had everything to do at home and the house is out of control. My toddler doesn't allow me to get on with anything, she is a very good girl and I can't complain but it's exhausting all the same, especially when I feel tired and sick. We are also looking after a dog for a couple of weeks and I have been feeding his friends cat while they were climbing mountains. Marks taken today off to rest but when do I get to rest? 
Croy you look fab! 
Fili no such luck! Mine has maybe faded a little but by no means gone. Again I'm not moaning but I'm ready to start feeling a little better with more energy. 
Debzie, awesome awesome news and what a fabulous picture! I'm so happy for you sweetie. 
Kat you'll feel those little kicks soon, usually around 18 weeks with your first! I can't wait to feel more.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol sticky :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

debzie that is the cutest pic ever lol xx

afm i feel so so sick today! im meant to be going for a meal later where i work so i hope i can stomach it as i cant at work and have to stay on the bar! lol but if it means bean is ok then so be it!! 1 week tomoz till my scan :) the times flying at the mo prob cause i have been sooo busy lately with birthdays and work and stuff....
another bit of good news but not baby related is that i have passed my 1st year at uni with a total of 53% which is a 2:2 :) im sooo chuffed x

hope everyone is well and thanks for the replies about skin nd stuff xx i was in the kitchen the other day making a cup of tea and i just had this overwhelming feeling that this bean was gonna be ok it was so surreal i cant really explain it other than a wave of like a warm feeling went over me x:)


----------



## wookie130

Well, I was poked about an hour and a half ago...results should be in in approximately 2 1/2 hours or so...

I'm nervous as hell. This could either be a day of rejoicing, or the worst day EVER, and it's all riding on those damned beta levels.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi- Congrats on your little man!! Noah is a perfect name!! How exciting!

Heart- Delilah is gorgeous! Those pics are so sweet! I hope she gets to come home today!

Madrid- Happy Anniversary! 14 years! That's great! I just celebrated 15 years with my hubby this past April. 

Tuckie- I hope your move goes smoothly and easily. 

Puppy- Oh, those chest infections are awful! I wish I could slap your hubby, he really needs to be taking care of you right now! Why can men be so clueless?? 

Wookie- Oh, those first HCG levels are so hard to wait for. Your tests getting darker are a good sign. I hope those numbers have tripled for you!!

Debzie-Congrats!! :happydance: You're rainbow baby is adorable. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

wookie130 said:


> Well, I was poked about an hour and a half ago...results should be in in approximately 2 1/2 hours or so...
> 
> I'm nervous as hell. This could either be a day of rejoicing, or the worst day EVER, and it's all riding on those damned beta levels.

:hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, I finally felt well enough for hubby and I to :sex: last night. It had been a week, so it was definitely time, but honestly, she felt like she was swollen shut! :saywhat: Not painfully so, but definitely noticeable. Weirdest thing ever!


----------



## croydongirl

Wookie - Thinking of you girl, and hoping with you for a POSITIVE number. The tests getting darker is a good sign. I hope so much that this is your rainbow :)

Debzi - CONGRATS!! Such great news, the scan is adorable, what a cutie already. 

Davies - I got some rlt the other day in tea bag form. I liked it when my friend had some. I had a cup the day I got it, and then forgot - need to put it on the counter so I remember! I might make a pitcher of it for the fridge its so hot here it would be nice to have it iced to drink down when I am hot and bothered. :)

afm - Feeling tired today. I slept ok, but I think the heat and the huge belly are just making me more tired. When we met with our back up doula yesterday she told us to get a birthing ball/exercise ball to sit on and to lay over on hands and knees to help the baby get in a good position. I guess the way I have been reclining to get comfy on the couch might not be best for the baby to be in a good position. I ordered one online so I hope it gets here soon. Hubs leaves tomorrow for 2 nights and I am really starting to freak out that the baby will come while he is gone. On one hand I don't want him to miss the birth but on the other hand I would be so mad at him for making me do it on my own. Hoping baby comes today, or waits until Thursday night! Now its here, I am crapping myself that he will come!


----------



## fitzy79

Well...always a drama with me and pregnancy.....

Have had the most terrifying night of red bleeding which saw me going through 3 sanitary towels...as you can imagine I was sure it was all over. Came completely out of blue and started at about midnight last night. :nope:

Rang FS and his secretary had me come in at 12. The bleeding had started to taper this morning but was still red. He asked did I have cramps which I didn't and he was happy about that. Anyway, he decided against an internal dildo-cam and did a tummy scan. It wasn't the clearest as hadn't the fullest of bladders plus I have a retroverted uterus so 8 weeks is early for me but Itsy was there with heartbeat going strong and had grown to 1.57cm so is now measuring bang on 8 weeks (has caught up) which would have always been my theory. 

Further investigation revealed that there is a 3cm hematoma in the uterus....it's not really close to the sac and FS says everything looks perfect but that's more than likely where the bleed has come from. So just another heart attack moment to add to the already mounting list...Itsy is scaring the hell out of me!!

The bleeding has nearly stopped now but it could be that I'll have more. TBH I'm glad we saw something to account for where the blood was coming from as otherwise I'd be freaking out about what the hell it is (not that I'm not freaking out anyway!!:dohh:)

So...back to bed and couch rest for me and praying my little Rainbow is tough enough to survive this latest onslaught[-o&lt;

Oh I've to stop taking the clexane as he says with an area of bleeding the blood thinning properties could make it worse. We'll review it when I go in next week again. He also said 3cm is not very big in the grand scheme of things but it just seems so big compared to ickle Babs at the mo!!

Sorry will read back now but figured would post my news first!


----------



## Embo78

Phew fitzy! I can't imagine the utter panic you went through before your scan. So glad everything's ok though. It's great that your dates match up :)


----------



## debzie

Fitzy wow what a drama. I too had a bleed seen on my scan at 6 weeks its now shrunk to 13mm by 10mm was 3cm by 1 cm. I havenot bled out but its now right by my cervix so im expecting it. So glad all is well with baba.


----------



## fitzy79

debzie said:


> Fitzy wow what a drama. I too had a bleed seen on my scan at 6 weeks its now shrunk to 13mm by 10mm was 3cm by 1 cm. I havenot bled out but its now right by my cervix so im expecting it. So glad all is well with baba.

Did you just see the bleeding on 6 week scan Debzie or did you have a bleed. Seriously mine was coming thick and fast and I was sure it was over except for the lack of cramps...that was the only thing that made me think there could be any bit of hope. I prayed going in that a hematoma or area of bleeding would be found..not that anyone wants that but it would at least account for something. Anyway...the bleeding has stopped and I just happen to have bloods and a scan in my EPU in the maternity hospital on Thursday so least not long before I see what's going on. 

Your scan picture is adorable hun..so clear. The piccie I got today was very poor quality but the all important heartbeat was seen and heard and the crown-rump measurement was perfect!!


----------



## fitzy79

So read back and trying to remember all the news..

Hopeful..great to hear that all is well in the land of "Twin Heaven"!!

Tuckie, good luck with the move!

Puppy...am sorry you are feeling so rough with the chest infection. Sounds nasty and OH really isn't helping is he?! 

Croy....glad to hear you like your Doula so much. Hope LO stays put for the next couple of days as it is an dded stress with hubbie away!

Wookie..good luck with the beta results..such a nervous and anxious time!

Mom....am intrigued at the swollen shut sensation..very strange. Needless to say BD'ing will be strictly off limits for many more weeks to come here..poor OH:winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

I just got my results back for downs syndrome, Edwards syndrome etc - the genetic counsellor CALLED me when she previously said I would only get a call if it was bad news!!!!! I nearly had a HEART ATTACK I had to hold on to the wall!!!!!! Anyway it turns out she was doing me a favour and had remembered us having 4 mc's and thought she's let us know the good news early! I think I'd rather have waited for the post, nonetheless our results are very low risk for everything. In her words our results were 'lovely' and she said it was next to impossible to have an abnormal baby, in her words! Phew! :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - Great news!! Sorry that they scared you. My doctor is someone that only calls with bad news too so I would have worried. Glad they were just taking care of you :)

Fitzy - So sorry for the scare but glad things are ok. I know Heart had a bad bleed at about 9 weeks (?) and as you can see, that had a happy ending. You could search back on this thread to see her story as it played out. Wishing you all the best, and I really believe it can be your rainbow baby!


----------



## debzie

Fitzy they saw a bleed on my scan it was twicw as big as the sac at the time but they were not worried about it I was petrified. Heart did give me loads of reasurrance as she too had a bleed that disappeared by 20 weeks. A few other ladies on here have had massive bleeds with blood clots the size if fists and all was well. It must be so scarey though hun. 

Fili glad all is well but you must have been scared to death.


----------



## wookie130

Well, my first beta was 114 (12 dpo), and my second beta was 261 (14 dpo...today), so it's more than doubled! Yay! I needed something good to happen to me in this department, seriously!

My first ultrasound will be at 7 week and 1 day, Monday, July 30th. I pray the baby's still with me by then!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yey wookie x thats good news xx


----------



## croydongirl

Wookie that's AWESOME news :) !!! Congrats


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I've been in bed since 9.30pm and I can't sleep even tho am shattered cause I feel so ill :/ hurry up 12 weeks x


----------



## jenny25

Yay wookie xxx


----------



## puppycat

Ace news Wookie :) x


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats debzie- love the pic- waving!

So happy u r ok fitzy, must have been terrifying. Heart had a big bleed like that too, it was scary. I had a progesterone bleed, freaked me out. 

Hope u feel better Bumpblues and pups! U feel better Jenny?

Wooks- yeah!!!! Congrats! Are they doing any more betas? That is a great jump in number so I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't beta again.


----------



## jenny25

Yeah I'm feeling not too bad I think it's with the drop in progesterone levels making me feel sick hun this pregnancy has been way different from when I had aarron maybe cause I'm older too xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Just wanted to say I am reading ladies an silently cheering all the good news an sending virtual :hugs: for those who need them x

Ended up at hospital yesterday got an anti sickness jag it was great I felt like me again for a few hours x still taking the cyclizine an its helping I only had one bad dose of sickness today but still feel awful most of the time x going to give it a couple of days then see if doc can prescribe something else the jag even stopped me feeling sick it was stemetil an from looking at it doesn't look like a good long term drug so hopefully there's something similar that's ok x ketones were tested yest an only slightly dehydrated my tests came today so I'll be able to keep an eye that myself ... Thanks puppy xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny I feel completely different to when I was pregnant with my daughter 3 years ago. I was 36 when I had her and I'm (whispers) 39 next week and those 3 years seem to have made a massive difference. 
Fitzy what a horrible shock that must have been for you. I can't say how happy I am that everything is ok and little Itsy is bedded in nicely. 
And Wookie that's fantastic news on the betas. Such a relief.


----------



## KatM

Davies,
No shopping for me till DH starts making money again. Besides this, I lived by Rodeo for 5.5 yrs and barely went. Too pricey. 

Hopeful,
My old friend used to work at the BH hotel. 

Fitzy
Thank goodness all is well. 

Thanks abi and mrs,
For reassurance. This is my first baby. 

Croy,
Hope baby waits for DH. 

Progesterone question person,
I'm still on it in 2nd tri. I was having an issue with very low levels. I'm on the injections. 

AFM,
Nothing new to report. Seeing my new dr tomorrow. Found out our cobra of health insurance is costing us about $800/mo. I hope DH gets hired soon!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

fitzy79 said:


> So read back and trying to remember all the news..
> 
> 
> 
> Mom....am intrigued at the swollen shut sensation..very strange. Needless to say BD'ing will be strictly off limits for many more weeks to come here..poor OH:winkwink:

I'm so glad that baby is okay so far. I know having a big bleed is scary, but hopefully it will shrink, not grow. 
Yep, no sex for you. Poor things. So tough going through pregnancy after loss with complications. Why does it seem there are always complications!?:shrug:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Great news! Yay for good test results!

Wookie- Those numbers are fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - Hoping that DH gets some good news on the job front soon. I am sure its a bit stressful to be waiting to get that sorted. You seem very relaxed about it, I think that's awesome, I am such a worry wort it would have been driving me crazy!

Bump -Sorry you are feeling so sick. I remember that well. Green apples worked wonders to help my nausea. I know different things work for different people, but it might be worth a shot. I had most of my "morning sickness" between 3pm and bedtime. I also drank a lot of fizzy water, or sipped on it at least. I think most of us had waves of it being really bad and then easing off - of course we all freaked out that something was wrong as soon as everything went away and felt some relief when it came back...and then we remembered how gross it was :) Lots of fun to look forward to as you grow that rainbow.

Seattle has been beautiful the past few days hoping for more days to sit in the sun before baby arrives :)


----------



## KatM

Croy,
I am a HUGE worrier, but am doing my best to remain calm. We have a lot of savings... We need this to be able to by a home and I don't want to dip into it... I REALLY wanted to move back to SoCal. I could not stand living in Texas much longer.

I am still hoping DH gets a job within the month. If this is the case, we are golden. I am also waiting for his contract position to begin shortly, though with those things it could take a while. 

I found out our health insurance cobra will actually be OVER $850/month. That is sickening, but with me being pregnant I don't know if I will change. I really hope he gets a good position very shortly.

Are you super excited that the baby is almost here?


----------



## heart tree

So much I want to comment on, so little time. 

Debzie, I love the pic!! 

Fili, my sickness was horrible on week 13. Then it went away completely by week 14. It was weird. Congrats on the great results. I'm soooo happy for you. 

Wooks, awesome numbers. Are you getting any more?

Fitzy, I had a bleed at 9 weeks. I had a clot detected at 5 weeks. It bled out a bit at 9 weeks. Not as heavy as yours though. I could feel it ooze out. It was dark red and enough to fill one panty liner. After that it was brown spotting for 2 whole weeks. By week 11 it was completely gone. It wasn't near the sac and was near my cervix so it just slipped out of me. I'm sorry you had such a scare. I hope they plan to keep an eye on it. 

That's about all my brain contained from reading. 

Delilah had a set back yesterday. She lost 65 grams the night before so they didn't let her come home. But last night she gained 90 grams. If she gains more weight tonight she'll be coming home with us tomorrow! Yesterday and today I exclusively breast fed her all day. Before, I was feeding her and then they were giving her a bottle so she would gain weight. We were feeding her on regular schedule - every 3 hours. The past 2 days, they decided to just let her BF whenever she wanted in hopes she would gain weight. Plus, it would be a more realistic schedule when she got home. Well it worked and she gained weight. It also increased my milk production. The best part is I don't have to pump after every feeding anymore. I feel so much more relaxed. I'm so nervous to find out if she gained weight tonight. Tim is going to call later. We are so close to the finish line!


----------



## filipenko32

Bump and Mrs Kg hope the sickness subsides soon. Mrs kg you've really suffered with it!!! :yipee: but :hugs: too as it's not nice. 

Wooks brilliant news!!!! Just brilliant!!! I am sooooooo happy for you, that's an amazing start and really reassuring :cloud9: 

Fitzy so sorry you had a horrible scare like that. I know exactly what you were feeling and that horrible sickening feeling it's all over. :nope: SO glad it wasn't and the source of the bleeding was found. 

Kat I hope your DH gets hired soon, fingers crossed!! 

Heart hoping, hoping, hoping and praying that Delilah comes home tomorrow and gains enough weight. 

afm no call this morning so no teaching, will probably help hubs. SO relieved about my results....


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg i'm surprised they gave you stemitil, steroids are fine to take for HG but they're usually one of the last resorts. Ask your Dr for Ondansetron, that works well for most people, it is expensive though so you'll probably have a fight on your hands x


----------



## wookie130

Thanks everyone for the kind words of encouragement! It's nice to get some GOOD news for once, you know?

There hasn't been any mention of any more betas at this point...my first ultrasound is in 20 days, and I'll be 7w1d...it's on Monday, July 30th. There BETTER be a baby there, with a heartbeat!!!

Mrskg, I'm SO SORRY you're feeling this terrible, and that you've had a stint in the hospital...ugh, it sounds positively miserable. Hopefully you'll have some respite from the sickness soon...

Fitzy, how scary are bleeds??? I feel for you! Hope you're doing well!

Puppy, I hope you're feeling better!

Heart...I'm sending you and Delilah much-needed "go home/weight-gain" vibes!!! I think as long as she's BFing whenever she wants, you'll notice her weight shoot right up! Good luck!


----------



## jenny25

Mrs m I was 20 when I had aarron just shy of my 21st I'm almost 29 now so quiet a few years difference ouch haha xxx

Amanda sorry about d set back like yourself I had to feed aarron every c amount of time because he was so small when I got home I fed him when he wanted food more too his tune which worked out better for him your doing great I will keep my fingers crossed she gets home tomorrow xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

just reading through and catching up!

glad all is ok fitzy that must have been so scary for you you poor thing!

pups hope the chest infection is clearing with the antibiotics babe

fili great news on your test results! i remember being really nervous about mine but we got a low rating too of 1 in 100,000 which made me feel so much better!

wookie - great betas! this is your forever baby i just know it! this is such a lucky thread!

lovely pic debs

mrskg sorry about the hospital visit hope the meds are making you feel better though.

heart fx your baby girl will be home with you today! you are doing amazing lovely!

hi embo, davies, hopeful, croy, jenny, nsn, bump, just, kellie etc etc. hope you all having a lovely day xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili that's great news about your results, I'm sorry I meant to mention it yesterday and with my woolly brain it slipped my mind. How's the sickness? Like Croy, mine comes between 3pm and bedtime. Even if I don't feel quite so sick I tend to just feel really crap around this time anyway. 
Heart I'm sorry Delilah had a bit of a setback, but it's awesome that she is now demand feeding. Its definitely the way to go, and I hope you and Tim get some fantastic news and can bring her home tomorrow. 
Mom, what is sex? :haha: I haven't done it since ovulation, I'm too scared to. I might attempt it when I get a bit further on although Mark was never keen when I was heavily pregnant with my daughter so it might end up bring off the agenda until next year! 
Oh, and men are useless. Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone,

Fitzy, your bleed sounds very scary. So glad they've found a reason for it. The haematoma does explain it. I think thats teh most important thing to keep in mind aslong as you dont have pain. Ive had several episodes of bleeding in the earlier weeks , a mixture of red, clots and then brown but I didnt have pain and all was fine at scans.

Mrs Kg sorry to hear you've still been feeling so rough, thats not so good.

Kat, Mom2 and Sara, I know that you are all still on progesterone the same as me. Just wondered when you have been told to stop it.
Ive been told to stop at 24 weeks but Im scared already. I have enough to continue taking 2x 200mg a day until 24 weeks, then I was going to take 1 a day until 26 weeks, then I was going to half my pessaries so that I would still be able to take half a day until 30 weeks.
I now wish I could stay on them until term but theres no way my consultant will agree, he dosent even agreed with me being on them until 24 weeks but he gave in.


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies congrats on scans tests etc sn milestones, 
Heart pleased Delilah put some weight on after an home tommorow how exciting will that be? X
Jen pleased u oh got some work x
I'm bouncing on my ball Croy lol x


----------



## Embo78

I thought I'd gone in labour last night!! 
Was getting Braxton hicks contractions and about 2 am they became quite painful. Been losing my mucous plug for about a week. Had a big clear out and was almost sick (I'm always sick in labour)
I decided to have a bath and then ring up the hospital but it all fizzled out!

Phew, I want him to cook a teeny bit longer thank you!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg yeah still have the nausea on and off, I can only face eating ham salad sandwiches!! I am super emotional and crying all day for nothing today though. :cry: :haha: hormones ey!! I'm nervous about bd too :wacko: xxx

Croy I'd love to go to seattle, sounds lovely!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo, hope it's just a false alarm! I'm really emotional too. I was a wreck when Murray was crying after the final. I have found barley sugars are good to help with nausea if I am out and about.


----------



## wookie130

Embo, that baby needs to stay put! LOL! Hopefully those contractions will be an isolated incident, and baby will continue cooking for another 3 or 4 weeks!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :) I've had a word with him and told him to wait at least a week :thumbup: Seems to be listening so far!! No signs today x


----------



## heart tree

Em sounds like he is getting ready. I know he'll be just fine even if he comes today but I hope he stays in longer. 

Delilah didn't lose or gain last night. That possibility hadn't occurred to me. I'm anxious to hear what the doc says. Will keep you posted.


----------



## jenny25

I will keep my fingers crossed Amanda xxx

Embo ooo sounds like he is getting ready hun I hope he stays in for another week xxx


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> I thought I'd gone in labour last night!!
> Was getting Braxton hicks contractions and about 2 am they became quite painful. Been losing my mucous plug for about a week. Had a big clear out and was almost sick (I'm always sick in labour)
> I decided to have a bath and then ring up the hospital but it all fizzled out!
> 
> Phew, I want him to cook a teeny bit longer thank you!!

Sounds like it was the night for it! I text my neighbour and told her to be ready! Lol


----------



## daviess3

Wow embo!! I think u will be next! I had only braxton hicks no mucus plug loss for me! I do keep knicker checking! Isnt it funny dont want brown or red at start havent wanted it any month now i will be excited when i see it!! Wierd! I think the last time i was excited was when i was about 13/14 an started my period lol! Im gonna be last sitting on the shelf waiting for my baby to come i no it!! I really dont want a sweep or to be induced im going to turn it down if the offer it to me! Will anyone else just go with baby will come when there ready? x


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol Davies- period excitement back in the day. I never bounced on a ball preg, sounds like it would feel strange. When I waitressed at reg bev wil they had a pretty woman cocktail, was yummy, think it was champagne with gran mariner and orange twist in it. I googled it awhile back and have the recipe somewhere

Embo - you sound close! Far enough along to be fine but would be nice to stay in. 

Pups- u having signs too?

A coworker and his wife are my neighbors and stopped by yesterday, she had a c section 4 days ago! And was walking baby in stroller! Their baby looked huge compared to mine: 7lbs something. Looking forward to when mine are bigger: it's scary handling them now. A is 4lb 15oz and D is 4 lb 14oz. She was always smaller and now is bigger. Had pediatric appt yesterday and all is well.


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful, glad to hear Ava and Dylan are doing well...they'll be 7 lbs soon enough, and then some, and you'll wish they were tiny again! They grow up far too fast!

Heart, at least D didn't LOSE any weight...so that's a plus, huh?

Embo...keeping my fingers crossed he stays in hibernation a while longer, although I agree that it sounds like it could be soon for you!


----------



## daviess3

An embo best u not go quiet on here! Lol we will all worry! X
Hopeful I actually feel like I no a film star that u waited there! I love love love the film ! Was that suite actually in the hotel? An the bar that she met him in before they went to the opera? Ah love it ur lil ones ate home are you tired my lovely?? X

Heart my friends lil one has put on weight but had to uk his oxygen to 33% an he had blood transfusions to, plus he has reflux from her milk! She's so emotional he weighs 2lb 9oz but coz of reflux they lowered the amount he was feeding so he has less now! She was going to b able to bath him for first time today( I think it is) honestly xxxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wookie- You are a much stronger woman than me. I made my doc order weekly HCG until after my first scan. No way could I wait 20 days for news. :nope:

MrsM- No sex till next year! Yikes! I can't even imagine. My hubby is the opposite, the bigger my belly gets, the more turned on he gets. Good thing for me because my hormones put me in the mood too. I wasn't counting on the swelling down there, though. That was just strange.

JKT- I haven't been told to stop at all. I get he impression I'll be on it until delivery as my level is so low. 

Embo- So glad those contractions stopped! I know you're anxious, but not yet baby! Give it another 2 weeks so he's well done, not medium-rare! :haha:

Pups- You too? No giving birth until your infection is cleared up! You don't want to be sick with a newborn. :nope:

Davies- I will wait for baby to be ready, within reason. I know I told you that two of mine had to be induced at 42 weeks. I didn't feel comfortable waiting any longer, in fact I knew I should have had #4 two days before my induction. Wish I would have listened to myself. This time around I've given her a deadline, I'm due October 25th, if she doesn't come by November 2nd I'm getting an induction. I just don't think she should cook any longer, don't want her to get burnt. :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies, glad to hear the good news on the thread :) 

today i brought my first few baby bits for baby Noah :) pics here vv

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0816.jpg 

so exciting to be able to by stuff now :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- Can't wait for an update! I hope not losing was enough for her to come home!

Hopeful- Enjoy those moments, won't be long until Dylan and Ava are big and you'll wonder what happened. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi- So cute. How exciting that you've now hit the "shopping stage"! :happydance: I'm trying not to go crazy buying clothes and things as I know I'll get all that stuff at my baby shower if I'm just patient.
My good friend just had her shower this past weekend, she got lots of onesies and bath sets that she didn't need. So she had to make a big trip to the store to return them and buy what she needs. I know I would just end up keeping everything as baby clothes are so cute! I've limited myself to thrift store shopping for now.


----------



## Abi 2012

i bad when it comes to shopping i love clothes especially so this baby boy is gonna have lots and lots of clothes lol xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, Embo! That sounds like he's getting ready. I am glad things have stopped for a while. I really think you or pups will be next, your bodies have done this before. They know what they are doing :)

Davies - Knicker checking over here too - so funny that now I am wanting to see some mucus (gross) but nothing. Had some more BH the last few days but still nothing painful. -We just ordered a ball for when we are laboring at home and for watching TV until then. Our doula told me that it helps getting the baby in a good position. We meant to get one ages ago but spaced so hope it gets here soon.

Heart - Glad that the Bfeeding seems to be getting little D on the right track. Hoping she is home with you asap. I wonder if once shes home and feeling as much as she wants, day and night if it would help her. Thinking of you.

Hopeful - I am sure the twins look small compared to a 7lb-er but I am wishing for a 7lb -er and thinking that would be wishful thinking. I imagine that this boy is a chubber.

Kat - Really hoping something works out soon. Insurance is so expensive but it would be a tough time to change things. Urgh. 
And yes, I am so excited to be this close to meeting my little man :) Time went so slowly at the beginning when I was waiting for 6 weeks and then 13 and then 24 but since then time has just flown by!

afm - I have a headache :( Our bedroom was so so hot last night, even though the ceiling fan was on, I was up a few times to pee as usual but the heat made it hard to get back to sleep. Poor hubs was up a couple of times too. I think I was overheating while I was sleeping because even though I drank water each time I woke up I don't think it was enough. Hubs didn't have to be up until 8am today but at 6 when we were both awake he tells me he's getting up because he is wide awake. He must have been feeling gross because he loves his sleep. He is at the airport now about to get on the plane to Texas. So I have reminded baby that he missed his chance to come before he left and now he HAS to stay put until at least Thursday night :)
Jumping in the shower now to try and see if that helps with the headache and feeling more alive. Then perhaps a trip to target to get a few bits if my head has stopped banging.

Hi to everyone I missed - Happy Tuesday!


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies - I think the piano scene was filmed there. they had a piano in the bar (I asked about it when I worked there and I think thats what they said)? It had been remodeled since the movie was filmed when I worked there.


----------



## puppycat

The waiting game sucks! I wanna know who's next! Lol.
Embo any more news?? X


----------



## heart tree

Damn it. She lost weight. 20 grams. She's in for another 2 days at least. I'm so fucking frustrated I could strangle a doctor. She gained 90 grams the night before. Overall she continues to gain. She has huge gains and then small losses. But they don't seem to think that's acceptable enough even though she's thriving. Why can't we bring her home and just work on her weight with the pediatrician? There is no medical reason she need to be in the NICU anymore. It's just their policy to have all babies show 2 consecutive days of weight gain regardless of the progress of the individual baby. They trying to fit her into a chart that matches their numbers. It's frustrating!!! ARGH!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So sorry Heart :-( I hope so much she gains for the next two days so you can take her home with you.


----------



## croydongirl

Oh Heart - I can just feel your frustration. I wish it was different. I know you just want her home. Praying that these next two days she is gaining. Are they still letting you demand breast feed? 

I wish there was something more I could say to make it better. I KNOW she will be home soon. Hugs xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Heart...I'd be so upset. I can completely understand your frustrations. Damn NICU red tape!!!


----------



## KatM

Just,
My dr wanted to see my numbers and was going to start tapering me off. With the move, he nixed this plan and I am on full dose. Will have to see what new dr says. I brought enough progesterone from Texas to get me to 24 weeks full dose. Like you, am afraid to stop. Might have dose to taper off down the line. 

Fili,
Congrats on your results!!!! Makes me a bit jealous I opted out for all testing. 

Mrsmigg,
I don't think DH could do without sex. He's not getting much however. 

Mom2, 
Seems like you are the only one that actually wants sex. Lucky DH!

Davies,
Is that a regular exercise ball?

Embo,
Glad the baby is still kicking. Looks like you might be next. 

Heart,
So sorry for all this up and downness. It sounds like you are super close. 

Hopeful,
Your babies are doing so good. Glad your girl is gaining like a champ. 

AFM,
I have my appt with my new dr. 
DH is at an interview with the company that was supposed to make him an offer last Fri. He might get an offer today. They are deciding between 2. And the salary is about $10K less than we want. 
The company he wants to work for has an interview with him tomorrow. They pay better and are right on the beach. 
No guarantees though, so we most likely will accept the first sure offer. He can always change companies after the baby is born. It's a big dilemma for him, but with me being pregnant its not the time to take more risks. He already took the ultimate risk of moving to LA and quitting his job.


----------



## Embo78

So sorry heart :hugs:

Pups, don't worry, only had Braxton hicks today :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Heart. I wish they wouldn't weigh her so often. Her numbers would look better even if they only weighed her every 2 days instead of daily. :growlmad: 

Kat- I guess so! My hubby is a very luck man. I'll remind him of that next time I make him drive to go get me a taco. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, there is one small problem (that seems like a big problem to me right now) with living in a small town. It is a very long drive to get to the taco truck that sells the tacos I'm craving right now!


----------



## KatM

Hi All,
I have been confirmed Team Blue today with my new Dr's ultrasound tech. There was no missing the penis. I am happy that the baby is healthy, and they checked each organ. Everything looks great. I am considered 18 weeks now and my due date has been moved to dec 11... this is more in alignment with when I thought I ovulated.

Our son's name is Grey Ian. The middle name is in honor of my DH's brother who passed away in the war. Grey is DH's middle name that I really like.

Also DH recieved and verbally accepted a job offer today in Hollywood. It is only $5K less than what we were hoping for. This was his #2 choice. When he cancelled the in-person interview with his #1 choice, they wanted the chance to meet or exceed his offer. He is meeting with the CEO of his #1 choice tomorrow morning to see what they can work out and in what time frame. Otherwise, he is sticking with the company in Hollywood. We are both pulling for the Santa Monica job because we both really want to live near the Ocean. That is why we moved here in the first place. My mom says it is fine to back out of the job offer because no papers were signed yet. We don't feel good about renegging on a verbal yes, but we need to do what is right for our family first. Either way, DH has a job on Monday that pays enough for us to live in L.A. comfortably (on one salary) and have excellent health insurance.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Such wonderful news, Kat! I'm so happy for you! I love your son's name too!


----------



## daviess3

Kat all sounds good in ur area right now congrats on all well an blue confirmation, hubby's job/s offer/s fxd he gets the one near the beach I live the sea to, we live 5 mins to the sea I don't think my hubby could live any further away! My ball is a standard exercise ball/yoga ball/birthing ball 65cm as I'm 5ft 7 in non burst!! I have been bouncing on it an doing a few hip rolls!! Hubby has been kicking it! Lol an everyone who comes found seems to fancy a go on it lol!! Ps love love love the name grey I actually forgot how much I loved it!! X

Heart soz about the rules chick must be so disheartening you just want to take Delilah home!!!! We want u to aswell u must b exhausted!! Hope u get some get green light soon xxx

Hopeful how's those babies?? X

Croy hope bubba stays put for few days, I think we will b both here at 41-42 weeks crying coz we want it out lol!! I saw a friend of my sisters yesterday who's late an she had just seen the mw to cry an say how uncomfy she was lol!! Scares me!! X

Morning everyone else bumpy wookie embo tuckie pups Jen sticky mom2 mrsk an everyone who has escaped my pregnant brain!! X


----------



## wookie130

Kat, congrats on your SON! Love his name! My former stepson's name was Ian, so I have a soft spot for that name...and I love Grey!

Heart...I'm hoping for some good news for you today regarding D's weight. She'll get there soon, I pray!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning :hi:

I havent been on in a few days, just caught up...

*Bumpblue *- I have that feeling too...like everything will be ok. I have moments of craziness and negativity then i snap out of it. The first trimester is a real rollercoaster! :muaha:

*Abi *- I love the name Noah, you can now shop til you drop :haha:

*Fitzy *- The bleed must have been pertifying, so pleased everything is ok and you got to see your little one :hugs:

*Fili *- Congrats on the great NT and blood results...me-mo is your forever babe. That scan was magical and the results really do lift a huge weight :thumbup:

*Wookie *- Congrats! Great betas! The first 12 weeks drag past so keep your mind busy and your body rested :coffee:

*Mrskg *- hope you get something which helps with the sickness, sounds horrendous. Im glad you have had a little welcome relief from it :hugs:

*Kat *- Congrat on team :blue: I LOVE the name Grey, if i have a boy his middle name will be Rae or Grae. Congrats on your DH job offer, i hope he gets the one by the beach too, so you get to live in your dream location :thumbup:

*Davies *- I love those balls! I have one from my uni days, which i bought to exercise on, but instead it collected dust in the corner or was kicked around and broke things :dohh:

*Hopeful *- A and D are growing so fast. I bet you cant keep your eyes off of them :happydance:

*Embo *- Gosh you sound sooo close. Just a few more weeks cooking would be perfect :winkwink:

*Heart *- I hope D is home soon, if only the docs would let you try for a few days. 90 is such a good gain, she will be out in no time :kiss:

*Mom2 *- That distance is a problem :haha: You should try and make some at home, and teach DH, then you can have them all the time!

Afm......I went back on monday for my NT scan and to get my blood results. All is perfect! *Davies* you were so right, this scan was magical! NT was 1.8, nasal bone visible, we could see the stomach and fingers, toes, its mouth was opening and closing, and it was wriggling around all happy! Baby was being awkward so i was in there for AGES, had to keep wiggling my bum to move it and prod my belly :haha: Bloods were 1:23000 (downs), 1:630000 (Tri13), 1:864000 (tri18), so amazing results. 

I did find out that I am NOT immune to Rubella which is crazy as i had an MMR jab as a baby and a top-up when i was 10! So somehow im still not immune to it. It just means i need to steer clear of people with colds and flu, as that can be the first symptom of Rubella (german measles).

I feel like a huge weight has been lifted, and i feel much more relaxed now. I told family and friends over the last two days. Everyone was so pleased, lots of hugs and tears...happy tears! To see the baby moving around, stretching, kicking etc, and to hear the heartbeat is just amazing :cloud9:

I have attached two pics :yipee: They arent the best quality, as the baby kept snuggling its head into my uterus so the face was so close to the edge and then its hand is always infront of its face!! Awkward baby!!!

P.S sorry this was sooooooooo long

xx
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0001.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 2









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0002.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone,

Sticky wishes, what lovely scan pics!

Kat, things sound to be really looking up for you guys, great news about your hubbys job and the baby is looking healthy and perfect. Thanks for replying about the progesterone. From what Ive read we wouldnt even have got past 13 weeks if the placenta hadnt taken over, despite being on supplements. Im thinking that lowering the dose at 24 weeks will be fine , just quite nerve racking all the same.

Heart Im sorry your having these set backs with Delilah. This is the thing that kind of worrys me about breast feeding. As much as they say its the best I think very often babies lose too much body weight. A friend of mines had her baby boy 11 weeks ago. She breast fed for 2 weeks and each time he was weighed he was losing too much weight. The health visitor said after the two weeks that she had to start bottle feeding him instead as it was something drastic like a 1/4 of his body weight he had lost. I hope Delilah starts piling it on so you have her home soon. It must be really upsetting.


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- congrats on a boy and dh job offer. I bet he gets offered the other one too. Would be great to live in Santa Monica! Love the name too. 

Sticky- congrats on a good nt scan! Very cute pics, and my prediction is firm based in the nub/fork that looks like its there...

Davies- you should post a pic of u on the ball ;) babies r good but A gets up and cries at 4am for 1-3 hours, it's exhausting...We take turns on that shift as we sleep when they sleep so it's hard when she's up so much.

Abi- love the clothes. 

Mom2- Tacos sound good.

My c section would have been today...


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls! It's moving day! :D We are leaving a few days earlier than we'd originally planned. I am waiting for my Dr.'s appt right now and had a free moment to quickly check up on the latest here and grab up the wifi! We're going to try to time it just right so we go through Arizona and Southern CA at night because we don't want to be traveling through the super hot desert areas during the day. Anyways, can't wait to be home and see our families. Very anxious to get this roadtrip over!

Heart- So sorry about Delilah hun :hugs: Hope she gets to come home soon!!! 

Sticky- I found out with this pregnancy that I'm not immune either. I looked it up though and it's very, very rare to contract in developed countires, so don't worry too much. They did tell me they'd give me a shot after labor before I left hospital though; did they tell you the same?

Kat- Awesome news about OH's job and congrats on team blue!!! I laughed at the convos about Pretty Woman. I think every chick likes that movie :D I love the name!

I'll share the girl name I'm leaning towards and tell me what y'all think (I haven't told many of people yet!) It's Baylyn and I'm thinking about calling her Bay for short. What do y'all think? I know it's different, but I don't think it's too "out there" or something people would have trouble pronouncing. Most people in my family and close friends said they liked it, but my grandma said she didn't care for it lol I'm not totally 100% decided, but definitely leaning towards it. I originally wanted Baylee, but my OH really didn't like it and Lynn is a family name, so I just changed it from Baylee to Baylyn or Baylynn, but I think 1 "n" is better. Not totally decided on middle names either, but I was thinking Baylyn Rose, Baylyn Grace, or Baylyn Marie...hmm, we'll see. I also like the names Shelby and Bridget for first names too. Anyways, my appt is coming up. I'll keep checking up on you girls with my mobile too! Have a great week everyone!


----------



## wookie130

Tuckie, I like Baylyn! Baylyn Rose would be very nice...it's unique, but you're right, it isn't too wacky!


----------



## heart tree

Kat, that is wonderful news about your hubby and your scan. I agree with your mom. It's ok to reneg a verbal yes. I've seen many employers reneg on a verbal offer. They've done it to my husband in the past. I've seen it done to a cousin recently. If they can do it, so can you. 

Sticky your post made me so happy. I remember getting good result for my NT scan. It was magical indeed. Your little bub is so cute. Sorry about the Rubella. The good thing is that most people have been vaccinated so the chances of you getting it are slim. I wasn't immune to chicken pox and was fine. 

Abi, my brother's name is Noah and I adore the name!

Tuckie, I love Baylyn with one n. Gorgeous. Good luck on the move. Can't wait to meet you. 

Kat, love love the name Grey too! 

You ladies are great at picking names. 

Hopeful, are you a little sad about your due date? I know I will be. As much as I love having her, I wish I could have carried her to term. 

Croy and Davies, you are watermelons tomorrow!!!

I think Deliliah gained weight last night. I'm not sure though because the nurse I talked to seemed a little unsure. I'll know more in a few hours. Fingers crossed.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - Awesome news on team blue and I love his name!!! And great news about DH's job, I think in the situation if nothing is signed then you are right you have to go with what is best for your family :)

Heart - Good morning :) I saw you are online. I hope you have a fab day and that there is GOOD news ahead about little Miss and her homecoming. 

Tuckie - I love that name. I have heard a few Bays recently, and I love that it would be short for Baylyn, I don't think its too out there at all. I think its pretty and after people hear it the first time they will remember.

afm - I got up and awake at 6am this morning but it is such a beautiful day I don't mind. Baby has been very active since I woke up. I think he was hungry :) Now I have eaten breakfast he's settled down a bit. Hoping I will have time for a nap later because as good as I feel now, I know later I will crash.

I can't believe we will be watermelons tomorrow Davies - I remember when we were just apple seeds and the melons looked_ so_ far away :)


----------



## wookie130

I've got everything crossed for you and Delilah, Heart!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart - praying she gained weight! Too bad you couldn't sneak something into her diaper to skew the scale as I know she would be fine coming home. It is a little sad about the due date. When I write the date down I will always think of it. I have to think about their real birth date a little when asked. I could not imagine having them both in me now though, even through they are just shy of 5 lbs, 10 lbs plus placenta, blood, etc would be crazy. And I would be so nervous if I knew way ahead of time I was having c s today. Check in was going to be 11am and c s at 1:00...

Tuckie- love the name, Baylyn Rose. Have a good move and you are going to be so happy to be back in nocal

Croy and davies- wow, watermelons tomorrow. I think time flew by

Hi wooks! How are you feeling?


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful, I'm okay. My boobies hurt a bit, and I'm a bit more hungry than usual...I have insomnia and extreme fatigue all at once. So there you go. 4w3d down. Only a gazillion more to go, God willing!!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks everyone! I am soooo happy everything looks great :cloud9: And thanks for the rubella info, im shocked im not immune cos ive had the jabs! Now i just went to get my nails done and the ladies son has SHINGLES! i didnt see him, touch him, be in the same room as him. But i went to the toilet (didnt use their hand towel) and touched door handles. I freaked out a little then cleaned my hands with antibacterial gel. *sigh* I think its all fine though.

*Hopeful*....this may sound dumb, whats a nub/fork? :blush: :dohh:

*Heart *- my fingers are firmly crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Not dumb at all sticky! I learned from pups, see link. The nub is what forms into a urethra I think? Can't remember but something like that

https://m.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Hope you are all having a wonderful day.

Davies,
I have one of those balls. It's good to know it will come in handy later on.

I hope you and Croy don't have to wait too much longer. Your both almost full-term now.

Thanks Mom2. Did you get your tacos?

Sticky,
I'm so happy for you. I really hope you can relax and enjoy now. I have never heard of anyone getting Rubella nowadays, so you should be safe.

Just,
The new Dr I saw yesterday insists that progesterone after 10 weeks is completely unecessary. I don't know what to think. I have 4 more vials... so 10 more weeks worth at full dose. The new DR was so adament that DH wants me to wean off. Even my old dr was considering taking me off, but I am scared too even though my numbers seem fine at this point. Also, the injections are quite painful. I need to think about it. I still might go till about 30 weeks, just in case.


Hi hopeful,
I LOVE santa monica! 
Happy due date! Just think you got to enjoy your babies longer. It sounds exhausting. I hope you can get some rest. This is what we all tried so damn hard for, sleepless nights.

Tuckie,
Safe travels hon. 
When I pass the Beverly Wilshire, I do always think of Pretty Woman. Richard Gere was such a silver fox.
I think the name is very cute!

Heart,
I'm scared that the Santa Monica co. is going to offer him something verbal to just retain him and then reneg... like karma. He told me he would accept a verbal offer from them. I wanted to only accept a written offer. I KNOW the Hollywood company truly wants him. I am afraid the Santa Monica one heard he was snatched up and just wants to see if he is what they want. It's all a gamble and the Santa Monica one would be sooooooo much better lifestyle wise. He told me if he gets a verbal yes from santa monica, he will contact hollywood to decline right away. It feels so anxious for me to turn down a great contract with someone I KNOW has wanted him from the very start.

FXed that Delilah gained weight. It's like you are at the final stretch of this long, arduous journey. 

Croy,
When's DH coming back from Texas?
Tomorrow you are considered full-term!!! Now, you can start working on moving the baby out as soon as DH gets back.

AFM,
I am in good spirits. From unemployed to 2 job offers in 24hrs is great! 

I am a tiny bit concerned about my new Dr. He seems great and has glowing reviews... but they took 14vials of blood from me yesterday BEFORE going over paper work to let me know it was for all this genetic testing, etc.... I turned it ALL down, so they threw out all the blood. 
I got the best ultrasound ever, but they also tried to sell me prenatals. Is this normal? He teaches at UCLA and I think he has great bedside manner, but it felt a tiny bit businessy. When I turned down the tests, they were extremely gracious about it. I wish someone would have explained more BEFORE i had 14 vials of blood taken. I thought I was getting standard blood work. They went over all the paperwork for each test AFTER the draw. I refused to sign the waivers and it could have cost me a fortune if my insurance would not cover it.


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls went too see midwife today everything is all good I'm measuring 33 weeks I'm booked in too see my excellent consultant in 5 weeks too discuss delivery etc also getting tested for strep b too make sure I don't have it for vbac options baby's head is sitting in my pelvis making its way down too engage I'm so fricken happy xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - Hubs in home tomorrow, just in time to start the diet of sex and spicy food to get this kid out! ha ha!

I just wanted to offer some reassurance to you and to Just about progesterone. After the first trimester the placenta takes over and produces the progesterone so its not about your body producing it in the same way. You should be fine to be off it, but I totally understand your fears. I was terrified about coming off. I was on 200mg x2 twice a day.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - are you getting knees and elbows sticking out of your belly? I love that baby boy is moving around but man it's getting painful with all these 90 degree angles sticking out of me.


----------



## puppycat

croydongirl said:


> Davies - are you getting knees and elbows sticking out of your belly? I love that baby boy is moving around but man it's getting painful with all these 90 degree angles sticking out of me.

I'm actually jumping and saying 'ow' out loud now :haha:


----------



## KatM

DH signed the contract for the job in Santa Monica!!!!

They matched the other offer's salary, included 20,000 shares in the company that is planning an IPO next July estimated value of $15-$20/share (the CEO has already taken 4 companies public), and will start my health insurance on August 1st!!! That means I wont need to Cobra for over $850/month. 

He is so excited. He says the people are great. They go for afternoon runs on the beach and every wednesday they have a company swim in the ocean. There are a lot of triathletes there like him. This is a MUCH better fit for us. We can now live in Santa Monica by the beach and his commute will be like 5 minutes instead of at least 30-60min for Hollywood. I am so happy for him and for us!!! He took a huge risk moving out here for me. He starts work on Monday, so we only went 1 week without salary. Sometimes life's gambles really pay off. I took a gamble when I married him in 2 months of our first date!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi girls just saying a quick hello been a bit busy I'll nip on tomorrow n catch up xx


----------



## daviess3

Wow Kat all sounds fab hun! X
Jen all sounds good ur end to x
Croy an pups yes elbow or whatever they are right by my belly button every now an again I get what I would say it a foot hooked under a rib! I had a big pain tonight in my right hip like it was going to dislocate really wierd was like a nerve or movent really odd! An had little bit of period type pain tonight not for long mind.
Two girls I work with had boys today an with my two friends both had boys I wonder if that means boy for me or I will b the odd one an have girl!! X


----------



## daviess3

Sticky love pic! I thought u would love it! I think boy! X

Heart I hope Delilah put weight on Hun zx

Hopeful I'm going to b a watermelon!! How quick!! X

Tuckie I like baylin rose x


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - FAB news!! I am so happy it worked out for you guys! That sounds like a great company to work for :) My hubs is a tri athlete too. He even did the iron man down in Florida in 2006 - before we were together, but it is amazing to me that people can make their bodies work that hard. I am a couch potato by nature :) Glad he'll get to be getting out and enjoying where you live even in the work day!

Davies - I have a feeling you might be having a boy - I am a terrible guesser but from the beginning I have thought boy. Although with my guessing record, that probably means you are having a girl! haha

Ladies - I just went and got a spa pedicure with my friend, it was so relaxing and actually pretty necessary because I have had to rely on hubs to clip my toenails for a while now and he doesn't care to make them "pretty" more just un-tallon-like, so having someone clip and buff them before making them pretty was great. They do a leg massage too and I was so relaxed. I wanted to paint them something fun and summer-y and while I usually go for pinks and oranges but today I chose bright blue! Perfect for the mama of a baby boy :)


----------



## justwaiting

Croy, Davies, pups - it is so uncomfortable the little bony bits sticking out, Bubs is doing it right now and loves to shove it's little but up too!!
I can't wait until the babies start coming!!!

Davies - i think you have a princess in there!

Kat - Sounds great about hubbies job. Sounds like it's all working out!

Only red this page off to read the however many pages you lot have written while I have been asleep.


----------



## croydongirl

I know! I feel like there will be a sudden influx of babies really soon :)So exciting!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- :wohoo: That's amazing! I'm so glad your hubby got his dream job! Sounds perfect for you guys! Praise God!!
I did not get my tacos, although my prego friend and I are going shopping tomorrow and getting a bite to eat in Lincoln, so maybe I'll pick some up and save them in the fridge. Homemade ones, while good are never quite the same. I'm surprised that with all the agriculture out here taco trucks aren't more popular. When I lived in CA there was seemingly one on every corner! 
I can understand your hesitation with your new doc. Any doc who just blatantly says that across the board there is no need for progesterone after 10 weeks I would question. Women's bodies are different, and while one thing may be true for most, it won't ever be true for all. Since you numbers are looking good though you should be okay to wean off if you feel comfortable. I would insist on having your levels monitored for a few weeks though and if they drop significantly I would stay on it. I certainly understand wanted to be done with those painful injections! I think I'll be starting mine again next week, I'm all healed and the injections are preferable to the suppositories for my body, so I guess back to the shots it is.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

KatM said:


> Just,
> The new Dr I saw yesterday insists that progesterone after 10 weeks is completely unecessary. I don't know what to think. I have 4 more vials... so 10 more weeks worth at full dose. The new DR was so adament that DH wants me to wean off. Even my old dr was considering taking me off, but I am scared too even though my numbers seem fine at this point. Also, the injections are quite painful. I need to think about it. I still might go till about 30 weeks, just in case.


Its a tricky one isnt is, every person that I hear of or read of has stopped at 12-14 weeks. I think thats why my consultant is not even happy with me being on it for 24 weeks. Im def. going to take my full dose until 24 weeks and then start weaning gradually until 30 weeks when I'll completely run out the same as you. 
Ive only even used the pessaries which I find ok but a bit messy, those injections do sound painful.


----------



## fitzy79

Itsy is still going strong...very detailed scan done today and heartbeat still thumping away although in the EPU they didn't even try and let us hear it as said it was too early but heard it on Monday with FS and the teeny flicker is more than enough for me. Scan pic is better today as had a fuller bladder so will post for all to see. The bleed is still there but on machine today it measured 2cm so that's down 1cm from Monday..hope it keeps going.

I had my bloods and booking in consult with midwife...obviously my chequered history was a novelty and I mean that in the best possible way. The secretary who registered me was so lovely and when she saw that my first appt with the consultant wasn't til 22nd Aug when I'd be 14 weeks she decided that was far too late and got me one for the 2nd. The EPU also want me back for a follow up detailed scan on the same day and I was assured that if I have ANY concerns whatsoever in the meantime to come straight in or ring them any time. Can't fault the care given whatsoever!

So here's Itsy....has grown 2.3mm in the few days..modest but good enough for me!!
 



Attached Files:







Itsy 8+3.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## daviess3

Yay im full term!!!!!!! An croy congrats hun!!! Wow ladies im so emotional this has been a huge rollercoater that i never thought i would get to ride! I just want to thank you all for all your support, its been amazing from the start I appreciate every bit of advice an encouragement i have been given.
Even being able to give advice to others helps you no that you were normal!! Long may this thread continue as I dont quite no i would of been so calm in those early stages without everyone to fall back on!! 

It made such a difference to me to fit in an no my thoughts fears an worries were normal after a loss. xxxxxx

Anyway i had this hip pain again this morning, still having lots of cm but no blood stained or anything exciting!! Will upload bump pic in a min!! 

Happy milestone to everyone else xx


----------



## jenny25

So just over 31 weeks and on the 2nd last box now yay xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

kat, your hubbies job sounds amazing! sounds like the perfect fit for him! good things come to those who wait!!!!! grey is a lovely choice of name!

tuckie - good luck with the move hun, i think baylyn is very pretty!

heart - hows delilah im praying she gets to come home soon!

abi - noah is a cute name! i really like that. no one has mentioned the name we think we are going for yet so i think we will keep it a suprise for now! lol

jen - glad everything is looking good and progressing well hun!

davies - im thinking boy for you, girl for pups, boy for nsn and boy for kellie. no idea why but lets see!!

fitzy - i love your pic, ultra cute!

wheres fili - not heard from her for a few days?

congrats davies and croy on reaching full term! wow!!! davies your post made me a bit emotional it was so sweet!

AFM - 26 weeks today, 3rd tri next week!!!! im feeling very organised, maybe a bit too organised! nursery is ready, clothes are washed and folded or hung up and most things off my list are purchased. will think about packing my hospital bag in the next few weeks!

Oh davies, i rang up about my bloom yesterday as not had delivery yet and they said due to the delay they are upgrading me for free to the higher loft version! very happy with that lol!

x


----------



## Embo78

Davies and croy happy watermelon week :)

I love it how strong otto is now. He can actually move my whole body when I've eaten something. 

Davies, croy and pups, do you play guess the body part too! Me and my mum have been guessing is that an elbow, bum, foot :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

gosh its quiet in here today!

has everyone gone into labour or something???!!! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Nah i got a headache and feel off. :(


----------



## wookie130

Davies and Croy...happy full-term to both of you!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - happy watermelon week!! I can't believe we are here - and then I look down and see my watermelon belly and I can totally believe it. I totally agree with all your thoughts in your post about how great this thread has been. Not sure I would have got through those early days without you ladies to talk to and tell me it was ok!

Pups- Hope that headache goes away soon. 

I WISH that I was in labour. Well, hubby gets home at 6pm tonight so anytime after then! Ok, I am starving so I am going to go and get something to eat :) This baby must be having a growth spurt or something. I am going to the docs at 10 so I will update later if anything interesting happens, not that I am thinking that anything will be happening just yet. A girl can hope :)


----------



## croydongirl

Thanks Wookie - we just posted at the same time. You'll be here before you know it :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

anyone got any good anti sickness remedies? im not being sick just feel really rough!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy, Davies, you did it!! You're full term! You're watermelons! :thumbup: I'm so happy for you! Can't wait till we get to see baby pics! :happydance:

I'm an eggplant! I was getting really tired of seeing that papaya. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Are you taking any B-6, Bump?


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats on full term Croy and Davies...oh that I could fast forward to that!!! Hope labour is imminent for you both! 

Pups, sorry you're not feeling well...hope the headache fecks off soon!


----------



## Bumpblues82

no wookie i was gonna take pregnacare things but im not eating enough to take em with food lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fritzy- Your itzy bitzy fritzy is looking so good! Congratulations! I'm glad you got such wonderful care!

Bumpy- OMG, your nursery is ready??? I haven't even started. My nursery is still filled with all my sewing room stuff that I can't remove until hubby and his youth group get my sewing room in order. I have so much to do in the next 15 weeks!


----------



## wookie130

Bumpblues, I'm not sure if pregnacare contains enough B-6 to really make enough of a difference, and I don't believe in taking B-6 in isolation anyway...it can throw off the balance of your other B-vits. So, I would suggest taking a B-50 complex...the b vitamins could help with the m/s. I've heard that 7-Up/Sprite/ginger ale/ginger snap cookies, and saltines can help calm the tummy too...


----------



## Bumpblues82

im having ginger snaps now and they seem to work :)


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/1c51b8e1.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/84e4af96.jpg

Here's today's bump at 37 weeks full term!!! 

Croy I def don't have a watermelon it can't be that big!! I think when I look at pics there's no way I can have an 8-9lb baby which is what they reckon I'm on course for!! I don't no where it will fit!! I do t feel to bad today feeling movement all at my belly button so it's lower but I think looks higher in pics! 
I may try dtd tonight haven't dtd in ages as was do uncomfy last time!! Have you ladies near the end been doing it? X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- No way are you full term by the looks of that bump! I'm guessing a tiny little girl for you. 

Pups- Oh, I hope you feel better soon. Enough sickness for you already!


----------



## Embo78

Davies bumps can be deceiving! Believe me. With my first I was tiny and she weighed 8lb6 n half.
I think first bumps are more compact :)

I love your bump. It reminds me of a simpler time :haha: Mine is bloooody huuuuuge!!


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - We hadn't dtd in a while because it was so uncomfortable but we did on Monday night (he left for a trip Tuesday morning) It wasn't so much uncomfortable as just hard to find a position that really worked for both of us! ha ha! This GIANT belly gets in the way of most of our faves :) anyway, I was freaking out a bit after he left because I was worried it would start something while he was gone. He is back tonight, and no matter how uncomfortable we will be dtd LOTS until this baby gets the idea and comes out!!

Your bump is so cute, are they sure your baby will bt 8-9lbs? That seems unlikely by your size, but I guess I am not a doctor. On the other hand, looking at my bump (Here is a pic from yesterday) I am going to have a hefty little man :) 

Bump - green apples worked to nibble on, and chewing the gummy prenatal vitamins worked for me, they don't have iron in so they you don't have to eat them with food and they don't make you feel sick. Or just taking a folic acid supplement, I did that for the first month or so when it was all my tummy could handle. Another thing you could try is travel sickness bands that you wear on your wrists, they worked to reduce mine at the start. Sorry you are feeling crummy. It means good things for your growing bub but I hope it passes soon.

Mom- glad you have some help to get things ready in your nursery!! I am almost done our, we just have a few things to hang on the wall in there now :)


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - ha ha! I hope that I am an exception to that rule about first bumps being compact - otherwise if we ever have another baby I will be an elephant!!!

How are you feeling chica?


----------



## Embo78

I'm ok Hun. Bit fed up of my body playing tricks on me!! Thought my waters were leaking last night but it was just a change in cm :dohh:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- You look great! Your bump is awesome! That boy will be big and healthy I bet!


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks ladies, thanks mom2 I love everyone's boy/girl guesses! 
Embo was that a boy or girl u had when ur bump was like mine? X

Croy I no what u mean my bumps not massive but still awkward etc! But Its gotta b done I wouldn't mind bubba coming now! Feel ready an I'm sooo impatient! Pleased ur hubs is back tonight i no they have to work but it's a bit scary isn't it! My mums on hol in Egypt she's home 1am Saturday an I can't wait! She's not going to b there when I give birth but she will b the first to visit an if I need anything i would only get my mum to do it, my mil is very different to me an noone would look after my dog like me or my mum! X


----------



## daviess3

Croy ur def all bump hun, I have bottom fat arm fat!! Gorgeous!! X

Embo I had nothing but the odd urine leak!! Lol an whitish cm!! Constantly!! I really would like my waters to break I think it would b so exciting! X


----------



## puppycat

Girls full update in my journal but feel shit and going to bed. Only good news is baby 3/5 eng now!


----------



## Embo78

My white cm has gone thin and watery Davies. That's why I was afraid it was leaking waters!!


----------



## daviess3

I get a bit of both embo sometimes it's thick an stretchy like ewcm then others its thin sometimes clear sometimes white!!! X
Pups hope ur ok chick yay 3/5 engaged woohoo not long for u! I got mw on Monday hope that I have some engagement going on! X


----------



## daviess3

I got an awful feeling that my baby has turned an popped out to a breech position! Feels very hard all the way across my stomach!! How can u tell?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy, embo, davies, croy, justwaiting - getting so close now, it's so exciting to have so many who can go at one time!! Plus my sister is 39 weeks and having contractions but it is false labor so far...point is wooooohooooo ladies, almost there!! Ready to see some cutie-patootie babies!


----------



## wookie130

It does seem like there's going to be a sudden influx of LO's being born on here soon! Can't wait for lots of baby eye-candy!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Back from docs, baby is still head down :) Cerxix hardly open at all, she said "maybe a finger tip but nothing happening down there, no baby today"
I have had tons of cm, some white and some clear but way more recently. 

Ii guess I have some time to go. but even at the longest just a few more weeks. I think I can handle that.

Found a recipe for cherry upside down cake and then got a great deal on cherries, so I am going to get that in the oven before my MIL comes to take me to lunch and a touch of retail therapy at the mall! Hope you have a fab day ladies :)


----------



## Embo78

Oh croy I absolutely love cherries at the mo. I've been eating them by the punnet and my mum made me cherry pie and custard the other day yum yum!!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls good luck if you're nearly there!! 
Love your bumps Davies and Croy :cloud9: everyone was patting mine last night when I met up with loads of friends, it was surreal. I am sooo tired, I've updated in my journal. Will read back here to catch up more. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - I love that your friends are starting to pat your belly :)

Embo - that sounds delish! Here is the recipe I used for the cake. It looks amazing, I hope it turns out! It's in the oven now.
https://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/double-cherry-upside-down-cake-50400000122086/


----------



## Embo78

Mmmm that looks yummy :) I love pineapple upside down cakes. I cooled it on cookery class at school!


----------



## filipenko32

Is Delilah home yet? 

Hopeful are both babies home now?


----------



## bumpyplease

Love the bumps!!

I'm craving cherries too....oh and nectarines!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I ate a bucket of cherries and some cottage cheese for lunch. :haha:
Nectarines sound good!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heading out with my prego friend for a day of baby stuff shopping and food! Yum!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy milestone days ladies xxx

Davies I have bump envy yours is gorgeous x I don't think size means anything I'm a size 8/10 an when I'm pregnant I go like the Michelin man an my girls have all been 6lbers x

Rough time for me got another anti sickness jag an different tablets x puppy I about zofran but they said that's last option x hope you're feeling better x


----------



## filipenko32

I LOVE nectarines too! Can't get enough of them!


----------



## daviess3

Nectarines are my thing ladies!!! Love them!! Strawberries cherries bananas!! X
Mrskg I think that to lots of my friends have had huge bumps but little babies!! We will see!! But nervous! Sorry u feel nauseous sickness is not fun!! X


----------



## Bumpblues82

random question to anyone whos had more than 1 loss esp after 12 weeks...

i had a loss at 14 weeks in 2010 and i know its really rare but when did you or have you started buying things fo the baby?


----------



## Embo78

Oooo nectarines. Big juicy ones! My mum got me four and I polished them off in one day!!


----------



## petitpas

Pups, sorry to read that you are unwell. If there is any change or your headache continues until tomorrow please don't hesitate to call the labour ward and get checked out. Not just for your own benefit. You know what worry warts we are. We will sit here biting our nails over anything out of the ordinary :haha:

I can't wait for all the babies to arrive! So very exciting :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Happy Full-Term Croy and Davies!!! I am so happy for both of you. It's amazing!!!

Croy,
Almost everyone in my hubby's new company has done iron mans. He looks like a couch potato because he has only done the half.

I love that you treated yourself to a pedicute.

Davies,
You are ALL bump. I guess boy.

Mom2,
I am sad you didnt get your tacos. Hopefully tomorrow. What does your dr say about progesterone? The injections are painful and I want to stop, but am afraid to. I might just finish the vials and taper down. Please let me know what plan you are on.

Just,
It's tricky for us afraid to stop progesterone.

Bumpy,
I consider you 3rd tri today!!! Yay!!! Almost there.
Wow, everything is already 

Embo,
Glad the baby is still cooking for a tiny bit longer.

AFM,
Spent 9 hours 9 (with breaks to eat) searching for apartments. Basically for $2900 or less, you can get a shithole 2 bedroom in Santa Monica in the area that we like (the safer area). We are going to expand our search to the Pacific Palisades and hopefully get more bang for our money tomorrow.


----------



## wookie130

Kat, good luck with the apartment hunting! I live in Iowa, and I'd shit if I had to pay over $1,000 for my MORTGAGE, let alone a rental!!! I hope you find something more within your price range, and something that's descent!


----------



## jenny25

I had also a loss at 14 weeks in October 2010 I started buying things after 12 weeks I treated this pregnancy different I don't know why I've also had a loss at 24 weeks in 2003 I just have to remind myself every pregnancy is different xxx

I'm in pain again today my back my hips I think I'm gonna have to sit on my birthing ball I think baby has changed positions again urgh xx


----------



## daviess3

Wow I agree with wookie, Kat that's such a lot of money!! We pay half of that for a 5 bed house with a 90 foot garden! But I'm sure ur area is gorgeous, I live in a little village I like it though! I suppose your paying like London prices! Thanks for guess I want to see who's gets the most boy or girl!! X

I got period type pains today, been woken up last 2 days with braxton hicks, today was 6am now I'm ad crampy an full bladder trapped wind! Feel very uncomfy today! X


----------



## daviess3

I think mines changed position to Jen, I'm not sure if it's laying across my belly now! I'm in pain this morning to!! Don't over do to much on ur ball I did read that it feels good at the time on ur hips but can lead to more pain after! I wonder if that's what I had in my hip other day? Like a shooting pain! X

Can I use a hot water bottle at this stage in pregnancy? My tummys just a little sensitive I think my body's going to b like this for few weeks!! X


----------



## wookie130

I think as long as it's not too HOT, Davies, it should be fine...a warm bath may feel good too!


----------



## daviess3

I did just look at the bath wook but I'm tired got no energy!! I haven't done this in ages but just got back in bed, hopefully have a little sleep what time is it where u r wooks? X


----------



## wookie130

3:20 in the morning...I have early pregnancy insomnia! It's usually my first real symptom!


----------



## daviess3

I had that to!! X


----------



## justwaiting

Happy 37 wks Davies and croy so nice to know everythig should be perfect for when ever bubs comes.
Davies I've been having period pains and lots of Braxton hicks in what to expect it says it's pre labour just our bodies gearing up. Funny u wake up with them too

Kay good luck with the house hunting I can't imagine paying that much for a rental but it's so different in the states I guess.

Fili how cool people are starting to touch ur belly. Are u a little self conscious or do u live it?

Sorry that's all I retained!!
Hi to everyone else hope ur all going well seems like all the newbies are getting promising symptoms.
I hope our mummas are doing well I bet we won't hear much from heart for a day or two now she has her girl home I'd just be staring at her 24/7!!

Afm finished work today so surreal. Bubs gave me a scare by not movin all Arvo got out the doppler and freaked out until I realized the volume was right down found baby and have been feeling it moe since naughty bubs. 
Anyone else feeling rib pain at the back I feel like my ribs are compacted back there or bruised the front is fine but the back omg so bad.
Have a nice weekend ladies


----------



## daviess3

No pain in back ribs for me hun I wonder if it's how baby is laying? Ah enjoy ur time off so nice!! X


----------



## Bumpblues82

jenny - have you been on progesterone this time? after 6 losses im hoping that it works this time for me im on 400mg twice a day.. i really wanna try and treat it diff to the others im just to scared to get attached and i cant accept the fact i might have a baby this time i just keep thinking that ive been so unlucky that the progesterone probs wont work any way! :( knowing my luck! x


----------



## daviess3

Bump I only ever had 1st tri losses but I was also put on 400mg x 2 a day I did have it altered as it was aggravating my cervix so did once a day but that aspirin folic acid aswell as a prenatal pill an lots of water was my winning combo! I think it's very hard to believe it will work an become attached sn I think that's an individual thing I personally didn't buy anything until after v day an I think it started to sink in after 20 week scan but many people do before that! Just go with how u feel chicken I did breathe after the 12 week scan an every week after I allowed myself to b a little more excited! Xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im having a total flap today my ms comes and goes but today i feel like me again its odd i went to bed at 11.30 last night and didnt wake up till 11.20 am today so only been up a hr and a bit but im having a flap i dont like it when my ms goes and this time i just feel like its not gonna come back im terrified summits wrong :( my bbs are sore and im still tired even after 12 hrs sleep but i just have a niggly feeling.. i know theres still time today for it to rear its head but idk :(


----------



## daviess3

Don't stress hun I was the same had days with ms days without, days with sore bbs days when I prodded away lol! It's all pal normal an no matter how much we tell u not to worry u will as we all have but b reassured that we all had days with lots of symptoms no symptoms an even things like ur sleeping pattern that's a symptom I guess u can't normally sleep that long?? Tiredness was probably my biggest symptom in first tri I had no energy an could do a mammoth sleep followed by afternoon nap an still b in bed by 10pm which isn't like me! So honestly put ur feet up drink lots if water N enjoy being able to sleep as third tri ur Weeing every 1-2 hours an ur bones feel like ur 90!! Lol xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol yer i remember that feeling from my son! well yesterday i got up at 8am and ms hit around 11 idk maybe summit triggers it off..


----------



## bumpyplease

bump i was on progesterone 400mg twice a day like you even though no progesterone issue every found, they thought it couldnt hurt and i really believe that is what has made this baby stick this time. i also made sure i drank lots of water and had the pregnacare plus with the omega3 tablet until 16 weeks.

i only had 1st tri losses, 4 in 8 months, but like jenny i tried to treat this as a different pregnancy and for some reason actually felt a lot more postitve from the start. i think lots of early reassurance scans helped and i bought my first item after my 12 week scan. since my 20 week scan i have been buying like mad, as im a bit obsessed with being organised (!) and now im 26 weeks and most things are done! but do what you feel best, those first few weeks are so incredibly hard hun! also on the MS front, i didnt really have any at all, so feeling ok one day doesnt mean its going to go wrong! im thinking postive thoughts for you x


----------



## Embo78

36 week bump pic! Feeling huge!!

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/82f776e0.jpg


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks :)


----------



## jenny25

Bump I was on progesterone both times with my loss in 2010 there was fetal development problems that he could survive I had to medically terminate the pregnancy no one knew why it happened there was no genetic reason either nothing I did or the meds did it was sods law this time I'm on the same meds I took progesterone 400mg daily up me bum till 16 weeks I was on 1500mg metformin till 16 weeks cause I have pcos and it helps reduce the risk of mc I was on 5mg folic acid cause I ended up having problems with that and I was on 20mg of clexaine but now on 40mg I've to take that 6 weeks post partum I have antiphospholipid syndrome and I have gestational diabetes but it's being controlled by diet this pregnancy has been uneventful just been more sick this time around an general feeling crap xxxx

Sarah I have a heat pad I use which works great I use it for short periods of times only when I really need it xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

just wish tuesday would hurry up! :(


----------



## bumpyplease

lovely bump embo! you look great!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks bumpy :)


----------



## wookie130

Bump, is your scan on Tuesday? If so, I'll be sending prayers, and lots of hope your way!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yes wookie it is ms still hasnt showed today :/


----------



## wookie130

Bumpy...be careful what you wish for with the m/s!!! And best of luck today, dear!

Embo, I think you're looking wonderful!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I remember those CA rent prices! Moving to Nebraska was quite a shock for us. Now we pay $700 for our mortgage on our 2700 square foot house on a 1/4 acre. And that's because we only have a 10 year mortgage! (8 more to go!)

My doc said my levels are too low to stop, unless something drastically changes I'll be on it the entire time. My placenta is just not making enough, :nope: don't know why but its not. So I could have issues with Preterm labor and be unable to breastfeed without the supplements. Plus, progesterone babies are smarter so all us progesterone girls can rejoice. :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

i just freak when i dont have it cause all my losses started with ms going :(


----------



## daviess3

Honestly bumps I had ms every day an one day I didn't have it luckily for me was a scan day but I said to my dh I was so lucky I was scanned that day as I had no ms bad ad type pains sn I convinced myself was all over! Honestly it's fine it happens. 

Thanks Jen I have a heat pad, it's eased off a bit now feel particularly achey today an heavy like bump is really heavy when I no in small! Dtd last night an found aftual sex painful, anyone else? Dunno if it's where I was tense! X

Embo you have a lovely bump have the given u a weight prediction for bubba? X


----------



## Bumpblues82

kk well there has been a couple of days where i havnt had any then it comes back worse so maybe its my hormones leveling out then surging!?? i just took a hpt and its darker than ever so that reassured me a bit cause last time when ms went the test was lighter


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- Sounds like it won't be too much longer! :happydance: I know you're uncomfortable, but sounds like your body is really getting ready. 

Embo- Love your bump!!! :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Bump I also like u carried on testing I'm pleased that gave u reassurance but step away from the tests, at about 9 weeks my tests got lighter! I thought oh no been here before! An all was fine it was the hcg getting strong an needed diluting! So at that point the tests got put away, just wanted to warn u incase u do keep testing! X

Mom do u think? I think it's getting ready but I'm still a few weeks away! X


----------



## Embo78

He was already over 5lbs at my 33 week growth scan!! 
I reckon he'll be between 8 and 9 lbs :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Your body is definitely getting ready. Some women have those signs and then nothing for awhile, but for some women the signs keep going and turn into labor within the week! So, I'd be ready if I were you. :flower:


----------



## daviess3

I'm already mom!! As ready as ever! Lol x
Embo do they do a chart where u live an predict ur baby's weight on it? X


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks davies xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> I'm already mom!! As ready as ever! Lol x
> Embo do they do a chart where u live an predict ur baby's weight on it? X

:rofl: I bet you are! You should have seen me when I went overdue! I did EVERYTHING to make baby come, nothing worked. Talk about frustrating! Doesn't sound like you'll go overdue though.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'll catch up with the thread in a minute but I want to update you all first on my scan today. I had an abdominal and we managed to see the baby straight away and much better than last time. Baby is measuring 7wks6 exactly and had a lovely flickering hb. Here's my first pic of baby 'jedi' :cloud9:

It was a difficult ten days waiting for this scan. On Monday my ms had completed vanished and I was having lots of cramps. Such a relief to see all is well so far.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0750.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## daviess3

I hope not! I would prefer baby to have a July birthday!! Or august 7th was friend of mines birthday who died a few years ago, she was my best friend at school an up until about 21 we then went down different paths an she got involved in wrong crowd etc drugs alcohol she ended up taking her own life, I think of her often an I luckily had spoken to her 3 weeks before she passed! But I loved her child like fun ways she was always happy. Sounds strange but I would quite like my baby to b born on her birthday x


----------



## jenny25

Sarah I've found sex painful the last twice we have done it and I'm like trying too find excuses not too do it xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Madrid - Awesome scan! So glad you got to see your little Jedi flickering!!

Embo - You look fab girly! Looks like baby is low, have you felt him drop, or felt a change recently?

Davies - I totally agree about your bones feeling like you are 90! I feel so old every time I try to move off the couch or climb the stairs. I had some cramping a couple of days ago but doc said cervix is high and closed yesterday. Hoping that changes soon. Sex has been slightly more uncomfortable for me lately too. I think i'm just sore because its not happening as often and everything up there is a bit swollen from pregnancy. 

Bump - I know its hard to have faith when ms goes away - we have nearly all been there. I am sorry its a worrying time - i hope that you get some comforting ms really soon :)

I am SO tired the past few days have been tough. No energy to do anything. I have not wanted to go out by myself because I am scared that something will happen while I am gone from the house. I live close to the hospital so I think there is a lot of reassurance in that.

Me and my watermelon are going to take a little nap before we get up for the day :)


----------



## daviess3

Yay Madrid congrats hun!! Xx


----------



## daviess3

Croy I get up an have a nap to! Lol I felt swollen but asked hubby he said felt normal! Jen just tell him straight for me it's not that I don't fancy it coz I do! But actual sex is painful the rest is fine! Lol how u doing Jen? X


----------



## daviess3

I don't like going out alone Croy either find it bit scary! X


----------



## croydongirl

Davies- was talking with a friend the other day and she said she liked to be close to home at the end of her pregnancies too - she thought it was part of her nesting instinct, needing to be in a familiar place. 

I just have visions of my waters breaking or something and being some where by myself not able to get back easily!

Man, there is some crazy thunder happening above my house right now. Its warm outside, and no rain but the thunder is crazy and a tad scary now its SO LOUD!


----------



## puppycat

Madrid that's fantastic news. You must be on :cloud9:

I'll do my bump pic tomorrow or maybe later tonight, we'll see. Em you're looking fab - mine has dropped for sure.

I'm so tired i could cry (if i had the energy!) DH is bathing Laura and then she's going to bed. Oh for the quiet time! DH is working loads over the next few weeks, so paranoid i'll have Laura and newborn alone :nope:


----------



## Embo78

I've definitely dropped. I can literally feel his head in my pelvis. Just waddled my way round tesco saying ooooh aaaah ouuuch eeeep!!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Embo that's too funny! My MIL kept telling me yesterday that she was waiting for him to drop so I could start to have the waddle, sounds like you are already there!! haha

Hubs took his motorcycle to work today and now there is a crazy thunder and lightening storm. I am really hoping the hail and rain stop before he needs to come home. Poor guy.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Madrid: :happydance: That's wonderful!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Look what my hubby is buying me today ladies!! A round crib! I'm so excited. I don't know if I'll be keeping the bedding, I think its pretty, but not very "Princess like". I'm just so excited to be getting my dream of a round crib!!!!

https://lincoln.craigslist.org/bab/3126302115.html


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies! 
forgot most of the stuff i have read already! 
loving bump pics, scan updates, new weeks and full term ladies!! :D 
heart has bubba come home yet? 
hopeful hope your 2 are being good :) xx
hope everyone else is doing great xx

me- well apart from working hard, being really tired i went home from work on wednesday coz i was feeling so drained :( it was awful i felt as though i was all spinning out :/ on the plus side josh had his first school report and he has done really well this year :) im very please!


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Madrid! Lovely news xx


----------



## Mrskg

Loving you bump embo xxx

Madrid :happydance: so delighted for you x

Feeling much better today think new tablets working :thumbup: 3 sleeps till scan can't wait but dreading it at the same time :wacko:


----------



## puppycat

YAY!! Mrskg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Madrid, so happy for you x


----------



## melfy77

hi girls!!

Sorry I haven't been around lately. It's so hot and humid, I'm just soooooo tired all the time lol. I have to drag myself to work. And I'm working tomorrow morning:growlmad:

Embo: love your bump!! I want one like that too:happydance:

Madrid: awesome news for your scan:happydance: It's always a very special moment every time we see our little beans:winkwink:

Bump: i am also on progesterone, only 100 mg a day though, and so far so good. If anything it helps lowering our cortisol levels because we're just so worried all the time:blush:

mom2: it sucks for the progesterone, but if the baby can make it because of it, well I'm sure you'll be just fine:thumbup: I didn't know about progesterone babies being smarter. I'm also taking fish oil supplements since I don't eat enough fish (I LOVE raw fish, but still 30 weeks without it:haha:). My baby's gonna be super smart:haha:

I have my scan on monday, I'm sooo nervous.


----------



## Bumpblues82

So ms didn't show today :(


----------



## KatM

Hi Wookie,
The worst thing about living along the beach in L.A. is the very steep prices. If you live in-land it is a bit more affordable, but never cheap. I don't even think the hood is cheap.

Davies,
It is like London in that many people want to live in a very small area. Wow, you are getting a steal for a 5 BD house!!! I still say boy, but only because of the way you are carrying.
It sounds like your body is prepping for the big event. I hope your baby waits till your passed gf's bday. it doesnt sound silly.

just,
the states are not that high in rent, just in L.A., Manhattan, SanFran and a few other cities. 
So glad bubs started moving after giving you a scare. They are all squished in there.

Bumpblues,
I am on projesterone and know it helped me. I was testing at a 5.4 while pregnant. FXed for you hon.

Embo,
You look great and are ready to pop!!!

Madrid,
Congrats on your great scan.

Croy,
At least DH is back from Texas and ready to spring into action when you go into labor.
I hope it doesn't storm on him.

AFM,
We FINALLY found a place .4 miles from the beach and right next to this beautiful serene sanctuary in the city. It is in our price-range and has literally 2 stories of floor to ceiling windows with tons of natural light. They are renovating the place before we move in, so we will have a new granite kitchen with brand new stainless steel appliance as well as a granite counter and new tiles in the bathroom. I love the location and DH will have a seperate loft for his office. Overall, we are happy with it.

For people shocked at the prices here, L.A. is very pricey. You can't even get a shack of a home for $1million in Santa Monica. I just saw a condo that was $1.7million. It is, however, in my opinion worth it. I LOVE the ocean and I LOVE it here.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

OMG ladies. I just had a major fit! :brat: I didn't get my round crib!!! :brat:
Hubby drove our van all the way to Lincoln to pick it up, the lady had already given it to someone else thinking they were us! :growlmad: I can't believe this! You never find a good deal on round cribs and this was the crib and bedding for $200!! :brat: I'm so upset! I really really wanted one! :cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I could have killed my husband! He DID get my crib!! :happydance: He thought it was hilarious to make me sweat! 
I can't believe it ladies, this crib is amazing and the bedding is the nicest bedding I've ever felt! She also gave us a rug to go with it, this is a handmade large loop rug that costs over $200 by itself, its awesome! 
This is what the bed and bedding look like. https://www.beyond-bedding.com/green-dragonfly-dreams-round-crib-panel-set-baby-bedding.html

I got everything, the crib, the bedding, extra sheets, mattress pad, canopy, everything for $200!!!! Praise God!!


----------



## daviess3

Yay mom2 so pleased u got it!! Naughty hubby pretending!!! He could of sent u into labour lol! Lovely cot an bedding fab price to xx


----------



## Abi 2012

mom2 - so pleased you got your dream crib its absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
You gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Starting to think its all over for me and preparing my self for worst on tuesday still no ms :( same thing happened last time:(


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Bump...I hope you're okay. My boobs don't hurt this a.m., I slept last night, I didn't have to wake up to pee, and the crampy/stretchiness is gone...I totally don't feel pregnant this morning, and I'm worried something is wrong with my pregnancy now too... :hugs:

Mom2- That is hilarious? Do we share the same husband? LOL!!! That round crib and bedding is beautiful!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm still sleeping loads and my bbs are sore been dizzy still but I was last time and when ms went last time I convinced myself I was ok cause I had other symptoms :( 
Wookie my bbs generally hurt more in the evening (gravity??) lol


----------



## justwaiting

I envy all you ladies who have dropped. bubs is giving my ribs a good work out today, so uncomfy.


Bump and wookie please hold out hope, most of us went thru days of no symptoms and all of us thought it was over at some points. Your feelins are totally understandable. I hope u get some nice reassuring symtpoms soon.


----------



## jenny25

I agree bump and wookie you know I had no symptoms at all at the start i actually felt like I was having a break down at around 7 weeks it got too the point I couldn't cope don't worry xxx

My husband has a sour face today which is bugging me it's misserable too he is working at the David haye fight tonight I'm beyond annoyed cause all he has done since he got up is play with his bloody phone moan and play the Playstation we don't have aarron as he is staying at his nans this weekend and I've so much as not ha a look in just as well I bought 50 shades of grey at asda last night I might get more frills out of that than my husband meh xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ladies I hope u get some symptoms soon it's so hard the first tri xxxx
Bumps I thought mine has dropped but then did still get the odd rib push!! I must admit was alot more uncomfy last week! X
What a miserable day!!! I think we're going to put up the buggy today as I want to practise!! X


----------



## Bumpblues82

I've had to come upstairs away from my son as I don't want him to see me upset :( I just have this horrible gut feeling something is wrong :(


----------



## fitzy79

Bump, is there an emergency drop in at your hospital you could go to...say you had spotting/bleed....they might scan you and could give you some reassurance?


----------



## bumpyplease

I was pretty symptomless in first tri, it doesn't always mean bad news, thinking of you girls.

What buggy you got Davies? I'm always playing around with ours it's set up home in the conservatory! Can't seem to shift my fat arse off the sofa today!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I not at weekend earliest would be Monday x


----------



## 3xscharmer

I hope you ladies get symptoms too soon. I remember with DD i had 4 days of nothing! Felt great and since the only symptom I had was severe morning sickness I was sure it was over...so I went to the hospital and there she was, measuring right on with a hb of 172! Of course though, we've all had miscarriages where symptoms vanish so it's very hard to keep positive but I just try not to grieve until I have to. It sucks but hopefully those symptoms will come back with a vengence and we all go on to have our rainbows! I'd consider going to the ER for an ultrasound instead of spending all weekend worrying. I have an appt Tuesday too, so I'll be praying we both get good news!


----------



## Bumpblues82

N the uk they won't scan at a weekend the dept is closed to non emergencies and would make me wait till tues :(


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies. 
sorry to the ladies who are feeling a little down dont give up hope symptoms come and go but if your still worried monday take a trip to the hospital and get some reassurence it can be awfully hard in the early days as we all know! 

everyone else hope your all well...

well today i got given a whole massive bag of babygro's and vests i mean over 50 items of clothing for Noah from a close friend wow he wont need anything else i dont think lol and my friend also gave me a steriliser its so nice to have friends around at times like this :D hoping to get new carpets fitted in the next week or so too :D Noah is moving all the time now still not able to feel it from the outside yet though my OH and joshua really cant wait to feel him move there very excited :) its my day off and i have been here there and everywhere today josh had a birthday party today which he enjoyed very much and has now gone to his daddies for the night to give me a little rest which is nice and well needed :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I know, ladies! You should have seen me. I cried like my daughter had just been born. :haha: Funny how attached I am to a crib! I could have smacked him, but I was too happy to see my crib!

Bumpblues & Wookie- I'm so sorry you are in the middle of this stressful time, it really is the worst part. I pray your scan bring you both good news. Stupid waiting though, really doesn't make it any easier. 

Justwaiting- The rib kicks are the worst! I pray your baby drops soon too, just for some relief!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Phoned ward where Epac is and they said to go down so dr can check me out x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi- That's wonderful! Nothing like getting a whole bag of baby stuff to make your day!! :happydance:

Bumpblues- Good, hun. Hopefully doc will be able to encourage you.


----------



## Abi 2012

i know hun isnt it exciting to look though and see what there is. some lovely stuff there is too :) i know ill still go buy more but its a big help lol xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Bump - thinking of you and hoping that the doctor can give you some reassurance, and that its a good news day :) I know it's so hard not to worry. 

Abi - I also got loaned a ton of clothes for the bubs and even had some packages show up on the doorstep with hand me downs from friends across the country! I loved going through it all, and it also makes me happy to think how much love has already been given in those clothes :)

We are having a lazy weekend - Davies we have out buggy up and now the car seat is in the car too - just waiting for the baby now:) Just have some pictures to hang in the nursery and then we can say we are totally ready. I also have to repack my hospital bag because hubs unpacked it to use the bag for the trip he just took! haha! Good thing I didn't go into labor while he was gone, that would have been a bad discovery to make when I was having contractions!

We are starting to think about the name Levi - what do you ladies think? I wasn't too keen at first, but over the past few days its really been growing on me and then I looked it up and one of the meanings is 'promise' which made me like it even more.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, I've been up to my eyes in it and only had time to update my journal occasionally. I'm going to try to read back to catch up on all your news. Bump, I had a big symptom drop at 7 weeks to the point I went to the doctor in tears. He booked me in the following morning for a scan (he had to tell a white lie to EPU to get me in, he said I had been having cramps). The nurse said a drop in symptoms in normal at 7 weeks. 
All of a sudden today I am feeling movement galore! Little Clint is kicking loads all on my right hand side!
Right, catch up time.


----------



## puppycat

Forgot to post this here!
 



Attached Files:







36wks.jpg
File size: 60.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Justkeeptryin

All this talk of feeling movement is making me jealous..still nothing for me! I know everything is fine though as Im using my doppler, its this damn anterior placenta. Im on another part of this forum for those of us due at the same time and at least 4 of us have anterior placentas and noone feels anything yet and thats at 20 weeks argh!!

I braved it today and picked up some baby grows at the Next sale, 2 pink ones just to put past incase its a girl but I couldnt see any nice blue ones. I figure if they dont do me they'll do someone else.
As much as we're planning to keep the sex a surprise I do want some pink and blue outfits to take to hospital. I find that any unisex ones really are boyish. If I have a girl I cant wait to dress in pink.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great bump pic Puppy x


----------



## Embo78

Croy I love the name Levi :thumbup: Even more now I know the meaning :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Croy lOve Levi super cute I need to get isofix put in car then seat can go in!! Didn't do buggy in end I may do it Tom hubby's going sea fishing! I told him he may aswell make the most of it! Lol x

Bumpy we have a bugaboo cameleon all black I love it!! It's still in box I am do excited to get it all out!! What do you have?? I like I candy to but bugaboo was sturdy an ideal for walking dog x

Bumps any news chick? Hope all was well x

3x how doing? X

Mrsmig long time no see zx

Pups u look like a good size now hun x

Jen did he watch the fight? My dh took me out for dinner was yum!! X

Hi everyone else!!! Zx

Ps I want a bloom bath ( only avail in states!!?) pants pie!! 

I want mamas an papas star gaze play matt, an mamas an papas galaxy mobile!! That's it until I no what sex toooooo fussy!! X

Got my bloom high chair already brought another insert as fancied different colour! An u no when I no if I'm team blue or pink I will want more! Plus my bugaboo accessories! Plus baby outfits!! Lol! Best hubby get some more work in! Lol x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi Daviess - you sound so excited lol! Can't wait to see what your having! I'm okay, have been having so much all day sickness but finally threw up today so feeling nice and confident! Have a scan on Tuesday so hope that all goes well with that. How are you? Feeling okay or are you miserable?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- Love the name Levi!

Puppy- Great bump! How are you feeling?

JKT- I know exactly how you feel! Stupid anterior placenta. :brat: I am feeling movement now, but not nearly as much as others. 

Davies- Sounds like you're all set and ready to go. bloomingbath.com does ship to the uk, but you have to be willing to pay outrageous shipping! I've been posting things I want online so my CA family can get the hint and ship them to me. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Can't wait for your scan news on Tuesday. Waiting on pins and needles!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay ladies, I've got a question. How do you feel about bumper pads? Do they use them in the UK? I've always used them in the past, but now the powers that be say they're a no no. What are you doing?


----------



## puppycat

Bumper pads, is that like cot bumpers? You tie them to the bars of the cot?

I used one with Laura. When she was very small and couldn't move i used it at the top whilst she was at the bottom but then when she got bigger i put it all down the one side because she used to get her legs trapped in the bars and wake up crying. Used to make sure the bottom was well tucked down into the side of the mattress though x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks mom2 - had no idea that bumpers where a no-no, I just got rid of DD's due to an accident when she had a bad stomach virus. I can see where they could be dangerous but my DD is really bad about sticking limbs through the bars of crib and also bad about hitting her head when sleeping. She's adjusting though!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy-Yep, exactly like that. Thanks.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Just like drop side cribs seems like everything is a no-no these days. I've always used bumpers, I love how they look and they just make the crib more cozy. Just wondering what others were doing.


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
I read the bumpers are a no no nowadays.

Bumpblues and Wookie,
I remember how horribly hard it was the first few weeks. It sucks. All you can do is take one day at a time. I had a great dr that gave me many reassurance scans.

Abi,
You scored with all that baby stuff. My GF is sending me some of boy's things.

Croy,
I like the name Levi. Are you doing all you can to speed things along?

Puppy,
Love the bump pic.

Just,
I have a posterior and don't feel anything. Well, I feel a lot of things, but I don't distinguish any kind of fluttering from growing cramps.

AFM,
I braved it and bought 2 "maternity" dresses. They are really maxi dresses, but I can definitely wear them through out an entire pregnancy. I said I wasn't going to by any maternity clothes until my anatomy scan, but I am starting to feel positive that Grey is coming.


----------



## daviess3

Yay Kat feel positive hun, I still prefer normal clothes to maternity ones! But that's just me! X
Mom2 they do say in uk bumpers no go but I wonder what u do for babies that poke legs through? I have a bumper for crib but obviously baby doesn't move!! Confusing! X
I need family I can do that to lol!! I did see late last night I can ship it! But it's another $25! It's going to b about £50! An they don't stay in it very long! I need to start being more practical I think lol!! I have champagne taste orange juice budget after baby arrives!! So gotta start being good!! Haha x
3x yay for sickness!!! I am excited hun scared but excited! I feel ok achey can't sleep etc etc! But I will have a couple of naps today!! Ur scans going to b perfect I no it!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, going to catch up later today, been super busy!! :sleep:


----------



## daviess3

Hey fili how u doing chicken xx


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies..

i didnt know about the cot bumpers i assumed they are ok but maybe not 

glad to hear that some of the ladies are feeling more movements as for the rest im sorry to hear your not :( but you will even if it takes a while. 
its such a lovely feeling i felt really early with Noah at like 14+6 was my first time feeling him it has been pretty much everyday since and there getting more obvious :) 

kat great news about your GF sending you some boy bits its such an exciting thing loved looking though to see whats in the bags :D 

someone said there getting/ got a bugaboo are you gonna get custom covers? think this may have been davies? 
im getting a bugaboo too and gonna get my mum to make custom Noahs ark covers hopefully she is a very clever lady :D 

fili- nice to see you about :) how u doing darling ?

cant rem anything else with this pregnancy brain :s its a bit frazzzled lol

but hi ad hope everyone else is doing great and your babies are growing nice strong and healthy :D


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and forgot to add that yay im 17 weeks today so must mean that kat has a new week and hmm someone else but i forgot lol sorry :/

oh and loving the bump pics :D


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! I'm not even close to caught up, but came here on my mobile to see if anyone had any babies yet! I only read through the last few pages & it doesn't sound like I've missed any births :) We made it safely to Nor Cal & have been sooo busy the last few days visiting family & getting caught up with everyone. I almost forgot how beautiful it is here. It's so nice to see trees again! Anyways, I saw some of you talking about movement & I just found out at my last appt that I have an anterior placenta, but I've still been feeling her quite a bit lately...perhaps not as strong as someone with a posterior, but I still feel her throughout the day. Kat, lay flat on your back for awhile & if you feel a little muscle spasm that feels sorta like gas, but you don't pass gas after, that was probably him (it works for me) :p I am not feeling very many hard kicks or anything, but I feel her everyday & to me it feels like a muscle spasm or vibration. I'm sure if it weren't for the anterior I'd feel her stronger &/or more often. Croy- I think Levi is very cute :) I can't remember much more, but hello to all the other ladies! Hope you're all doing great :D I'll get fully caught up soon.


----------



## daviess3

Ah tuckie pleased u got there safely, my anterior placenta allowed me tk feel flutters from 17 weeks but was butterfly flutters mainly I didn't feel huge kicks for a while an to b honest only at very end did babies feet go under a rib other than that people say it hurts when they kick etc.... Not for me with anterior placebta!! So there is a bonus ladies!! X

Abi it was me talking bout bugaboo have u got it yet? Mines all black what you going for? I'm thinking sand with the black or red, your mum must b very clever to make that!! Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya ladies :wave: 24hours till scan absolutely bricking it :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Mrskg...I understand how nerve-wracking that must feel.


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck mrs kg!

Levi is soo cute croy!

Davies love the bugaboo it was my fav but I couldn't afford it so got the quinny buzz instead. I actually really like it it's a special edition one in black and white so a bit different.

Happy 3rd tri cazi, only a few more days to go for me and I can't wait!!


----------



## daviess3

What time is ur scan mrsk got everything crossed for you xxx

Bumpy very nice I do like quinnys to but just fell in love with bugaboo an fortunately for me my mum brought it!! £839 not cheap!! I like ur black an white mines all black but going to see if boy or girl before I add colour with canopy or parasol etc! X

I'm bored today! Hubbys gone fishing! I'm reading hypnotherapy book very interesting! But the suns out an I feel like going out! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- guessing girl for you with the anterior placenta! It's an old wives take but was true for me and tuckie and mom2

I've been reading when I can, happy milestones, nice bump pics, can't wait for next babies. I'm totally exhausted but kids r good


----------



## daviess3

Really hopeful i didnt no that, how exciting!! Pleased the kids are good ( how wierd does that sound) Kids...... Hope u get a bit of jodi time ones hard but 2 u must be pooped! X 

I think im going to make cake mix an eat it!! I no thats wrong but i really really want it!! X


----------



## jenny25

Sorry I'm not about I started feeling unwell yesterday and woke today with the full blown cold everything hurts and now my head and eyes so I'm tucked up in bed trying too get rid of it xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

well the hospita was no help at all i got a crap first year doc who wouldnt scan me as she wasnt trained enough to do so and the consultant who she spoke to and basically made out i was just wanting a scan for no reason said no aswell because of the way she explained it so i have to wait till tuesday :/ 2 and a half hrs waiting with a grumpy 4 yr old for nothing it was like she didnt understand and couldnt give a toss! so annoyed! any way i still have sore boobs and im sleeping alot still work gave me 2 days off as i was a right state yesterday my boss just told me to pum my feet up! anyway my ms went at 5+3 till 5+5 and came back worse so hoping it comes back when i ate a big meal last night i fely queasy after it and couldnt stand the smell of oh garlic bread so i spos thats good and today had a sunday dinner and im feeling a lil off now :/ so hopefully it may return tomorrow x
my scan is on tues and i have no one to watch my son as inlaws are working or busy and my family and friends live 50 miles away and neighbours willl be at work too so the plan is my oh waits with my ds in waiting room till i find out weather its ok or not.. not the last loss but the one before we took him and he was there when i found out we had lost it and he was upset cause i was and i dont want to put him thru that again :(


----------



## filipenko32

Thank goodness about the crib mom2! :cloud9: naughty hubs!! 
Bumps and Wooks - if you wanna see my COMPLETE lack of symptoms day by day from 4-6.5 weeks then look at my journal - I've dated each post. :hugs: They were especially lacking before scans and my boobs hardly ever hurt and still don't, they're just more veiny now.


----------



## filipenko32

Just I've got an anterior placenta too it sucks doesn't it :-( But look at this way it's one less thing to worry about for less time - you know, all the 'I haven't felt kicks for a day' business which I am dreading going through!! But I'm looking forward to feeling kicks all the same. 

Abi - great news about all the clothes!!

Croy - glad you're having a relaxing day. How did your baby shower go in the end? Did you manage everything on time with the water off? I never got chance to read back!!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat - great news about your new place!! :cloud9: Oh and I've been to Santa Monica it's absolutely beautiful there, I could happily live there if I was a millionaire!

Davies are you ready!!!!!???


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mrskg!!! I will be thinking about you and praying for good news but with your sickness I'm so confident it will be!! xxx

Croy I like the name Levi 

Davies that's interesting about the anterior placenta. I cannot feel a thing but i'm only 14 weeks lol! Still having nausea at some point every day :shrug: and it can be bad sometimes! Shouldn't it have gone by now lol! 

Tuckie glad you can feel your baby girl :cloud9: i'll look out for those feelings!! 

Hopeful, maybe I am having a girl then!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bump sorry about the hospital visit that is terrible. With your history they should be much much much more sympathetic!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope Tuesday comes quickly for you. :hugs: and honest to God my sickness was non existent for ages and DEFINITELY on and off but the girls on here had to reassure me too.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I didnt realise that so many people on here had anterior placentas aswell. Just to mention though that Im also on another thread on this forum where we are all due at the same time and one of the girls that has an anterior found out she's having a boy so who knows!
Fili, are you finding out what your having? I cant remember if you said you were, I know that you've had a boy feeling.

My anatomy scan is on Wed. and Ive been in such a dilema over whether to find out but we've decided to def. keep it a surprise. I had a 99% girl feeling at the start but now I kind of think maybe a boy for me!


----------



## filipenko32

Just no we're not going to find out! I want the surprise! What do you think you're having? Do you want to know, does your hubs?


----------



## daviess3

Fili i def didnt feel anything until 17 weeks an then it was just good few weeks of flutters! I just used my doppler! I must admit since feeling first kicks i used my doppler for few weeks but i always laid down drank lots of cold water turned on my left an always felt baby so i never panicked or had a panicky moment, touch wood! Heart had some sickness/nausea around 14 weeks i had a bit of nausea then all good sweetpea! I been googling anterior placenta who knows if its a wifes tale or not will soon find out!! My friend had one an she just had a boy! x

Bumps sorry you didnt get any kind of reaaurance thats naughty why cant u go tom rather than tues? I will say the one thing i couldnt stomach even being cooked in my house or near me was garlic!!! I didnt go to an italian restaurant until 3rd tri!! An i did finally eat garlic bread i enjoyed it at the time but at 1am i saw it again if u no what i mean!!! Lol So i would take that as a sign chicken xx

Jen sorry u got a cold hun can u take anything now?? I would of thought its ok to take stuff now? Hope u feel better x

I just been to pub an had a roast beef dinner and strawberry an lime homemade cheesecake!!! yum!! Im stuffed to the brim!!! Got mw tom an first ante natal class im quite excited to see whats going on!! If anything x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ive wanted a surprise all along until recently I keep thinking should we find out. My hubby said that he's happy to find out but its upto me. Im thinking def. keep it a surprise as it must be so exciting at the very end to find out what you have when its placed in your arms.
I will honestly be happy with either gender but i think that deep down a part of me would love a little girl and I know that my husband would love a boy to do things with!
I think when you've been through what we all have it makes you all the more grateful no matter what!

Ive picked up some pink and some blue baby grows in the Next sale as they were a bargain anyway, as I would love to be able to dress it in the right colour when in hospital.
Even looking at Moses baskets etc. Im hoping that they are kept in stovk so that once its born my husband or mum can run out and get the right colour. Neutral is lovely but I think the colour ones are even nicer.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

BumpBlues, I was honestly the exact same with symptoms coming and going. I used to get worried and say to my husband that I had a bad feeling as my symtpoms were gone and he would remind me that I said that a few days before and that my symptoms always came back.
As soon as your a bit further on a doppler would be a good idea for you. Best of luck for your scan, Im sure it will all be fine x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies that food sounds sooooooooo yummy!!!! 
Just ohhhh might pop to Next!


----------



## jenny25

Ive been taking stuff but it's not going I feel worse for sleeping :-( xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have a doppler its meant to work from 9 weeks ish ive already found my arteries with it so i know when the time comes what im listening too x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats good you have a doppler. I only bought mines when I was 14 weeks so no idea how early you can realistically find it. I find it really reassuring though through some scares that Ive had. Tuesday will be here before you know it. I used to always get the worst feeling of doom before each scan and it always turned out well.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i think im just getting worked up about scan :/ i had my sunday lunch earlier and then decided that i would make the most of feeling better and do all the cleaning jobs ive neglected for the last few weeks as been ill.. then as we are getting a new carpet in the living room and new flooring in the kitchen on wed i thought id make a start de cluttering and moving little things like ornaments and stuff.. so after hoovering and cleaning two bathrooms a kitchen and doing a ton of laundry and dishes i deffo feel like ive over done it now! im lying on the bed! but when i was cleaning i started to feel ever so slightly queasy and now have heart burn! i also have a random dull ache in my boob???


----------



## bumpyplease

Bump sorry about the shitty day at the hospital tues will come round before you know it though!

Sorry you are feeling rough Jenny.

Good luck at mw tomorrow Davies, hopefully signs of something happening!!

Talking of antenatal classes is everyone taking their oh's? Mine really doesn't want to go so if I can't persuade him I might just go on my own but don't want to be the only person who turns up without a partner if u know what I mean!!!


----------



## daviess3

Sorry Jen eat choc babe that's always done trick!! X

Bumpy mines 11-1 an they don't have room for partners! Mine wouldn't of been up for it either! I think most men aren't!! Take a friend hun but check with mw coz mine said alot of places do it like mine now! X


----------



## cazi77

Sorry for the selfish post.

Just want to share some of my pics from my 4D scan today. I'm totally on :cloud9: and cannot stop looking at the pics!

Hope everyone is well x
 



Attached Files:







P7150215.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2









P7150219.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2









P7150220.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 0









P7150224.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Abi 2012

lovely pics cazi!! :) bet ur on :cloud9: and enjoy it :) xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awwww hello baby Cazi. Bet it was amazing x


----------



## Bumpblues82

panic over i feel sick again :)


----------



## daviess3

Congrats caz amazing pics!!! Zx
Yay bump new it!!! Can't feel sick all the time chick! Enjoy ur sickness lol xxx

Pup how r u? I got heartburn to the point of not being able to lay on my right! Tryin to not lay on back as tends to make baby back to back!! An left side gives heartburn to! Can't win!! X


----------



## wookie130

Bump, I'm happy you're sick again! LOL!!! At least it's reassuring, you know?

Cazi, the baby looks beautiful already!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i never thought id be so happy to feel ill lol


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Congrats caz amazing pics!!! Zx
> Yay bump new it!!! Can't feel sick all the time chick! Enjoy ur sickness lol xxx
> 
> Pup how r u? I got heartburn to the point of not being able to lay on my right! Tryin to not lay on back as tends to make baby back to back!! An left side gives heartburn to! Can't win!! X

I can totally relate! Lol. I have about 5 pillows propping me up at night now. Nothing seems to be helping with the heartburn now. Baby's still moving lots though although with the pressure in my butt it's engaged for sure.

I didnt know laying on your back made baby back to back.


----------



## Bumpblues82

puppy i lay on my side when i was near the end with my son and he ended up back to back my mw told me it was cause i must have laid back on the sofa when he was wriggling ??? idk lol


----------



## daviess3

I no pups me to I just had to bite the bullet an have gaviscon yuk!! X
I read it yesterday as I was googling the how to make babies head engage etc! An it came up saying laying on ur back can encourage baby to b back to back! We defo don't want that!! So leaning forward whilst on gym ball an sitting upright with good posture helps! X
So tired but uncomfy now! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- So glad you made it, I hope the rest of the move is easy on you!

I'm so tired ladies. My prego friend called at 4:30am to see if I could go sit with her kids while she goes to the hospital! She's only 36+6 today and is attempting a VBAC so she has to go in to the hospital if she has contractions for 2 hours. She had them 7 minutes apart for several hours, but nothing. :nope: They sent her home. Not dilated at all. 

I gave my crib skirt and canopy to a friend of mine who's a seamstress. She's going to remove the yellow trim and add a pink petticoat underneath to make it more "princess like". I can't wait! It will have more of this style when she's done. https://www.rosenberryrooms.com/232-alexa-silver-crib-linens.html?gclid=CJmm8LHsnLECFclgTAodCh8yfQ


----------



## croydongirl

Oh no! Just wrote a really long post and it got deleted!! I hate when that happens. Ok, here goes nothing, trying again...

Mom - Crib bumpers have been linked to increased risk of SIDS so they are starting to ban them a lot of places. We found a breathable one which is like a mesh, it stops limbs getting caught in the bars and prevents pacifiers and stuff falling out the crib but couldn't cause suffocation if a baby got stuck next to it, or if it got loose in the night and fell on them. Before babys are moving there is not really a danger, but as soon as they can move around it can be an issue. Of course, its only in a very few cases that something bad happens, but I am too much of a worrier :)

Kat - Yes, we are doing all we can to encourage him to come out!

Davies - Not long now lovey :) I still think boy, but probably just because I have boys on the brain. So excited to find out. You were smart to start off having your stuff be black and white, so easy to add a pop of colour for which ever gender when you know either way.

Caz - Thanks for sharing - the pics are precious!!! What a cutie pie already :)

Bump - So glad you are feeling crappy again. Sorry that the hospital were not much help but hoping that everything looks great on Tuesday - I am sure it will.

Fili - Thanks for checking chick, yes, the water came back on in time for the shower and the girls did such an amazing job we were totally spoiled. It was such a fun afternoon. They did something really cool which was a book raffle. They had people bring books, unwrapped and for each book they brought, they got a raffle ticket and then they put everyone's names in a hat and had prizes. I have a fab library of books to read with the baby now. I love it. 

I know there was so much more I wanted to say but can't remember, so sorry. Hi to all you other ladies!

Hoping that Hopeful and the twins are doing well, and also hoping that we haven' heard from Heart because they are too busy playing with their little lady at home :)

afm - Doing well, uncomfortable and ready to be done with the belly for a while! Hubs put in a pizza and we are going to watch a movie. I think he got the Descendents with George Clooney, we never saw it at the theater. Hope you are all having a great weekend :)


----------



## KatM

Croy,
Good luck getting that baby to come out ASAP!

Fili.
Do you have a gender preference?

Tuckie,
So happy you made it safely back to NoCal and are having lots to do. I am sooooooo overjoyed to be back in L.A. and don't ever want to leave again. I am a SoCal girl.

Just,
I don't know how you and Davies can hold out. Willpower.

Cazi,
Beautiful scans.

Hi everyone else!

AFM,
Hiked to the Hollywood sign and ate the best pancakes ever at the Griddle. Then we shopped down trendy Robertson. I LOVE LA!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies just a quick message before i head out for work i hope your all doing well .. has anyone heard from heart ? wondering if bubba is home yet ?? how is everyone today got anything planned today? xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely pics cazi you have a gorgeous bubba there!!!!

I think heart updated her journal over the weekend to say Delilah was home! So happy for her!

Right time to shift and get to work, everyone have a good day x


----------



## daviess3

Morning Abi hearts home I saw it in her journal was going to check in today to so I no she's ok as she not been on in few days, I'm sure all is well she just exhausted! X

Croy talking of black an white have y got a mobile etc yet? My frien said the bits that dangle on a mobile make sure a few r black an white as bubbas love black an white to begin with! I never new that!! Zx

Afm another crap nights sleep every hour an half up to pee!! Gaviscon helped bit more with heartburn! Then my sister tried calling at 7! Just what I needed!! I think I may have thrush!! Will explain y I had pain inside whilst dtd an dh been itchy since!!! Oh dear!! Going to ask mw! Got mw an antenatal how exciting!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry about the heartburn and thrush Davies, that's burning at both ends almost!! Not nice, no wonder you can't sleep :nope: :hugs: xxx

Jen hope you're feeling better hun xxx

Cazi LOVE those pics!! :cloud9:

Mom2 that crib is amazing! I'd love to have something like that for a little girl! 

Kat, that sounds amazing!! :munch: I remember when I went to Hollywood. We were on holiday with another couple who we are close to and the first time I saw Hollywood we drove through it in a red top down Mustang and I was sitting in the back and Rick who was driving had Prince's When Doves Cry playing and I was thinking Wow I'm actually in Hollywood, whenever I hear that song it reminds me of that experience. No preference really any more. I like the idea of a girl for dressing up purposes lol! I used to really want a boy but I strongly feel like this baby is a boy!

Hearty will be so elated, busy and tired all at the same time I expect! Delilah is home and safe though :cloud9: 

afm Doesn't look like I am working today! Also I have been having strong anxious / irritability type feelings over the last few days but more angst-y type unsettled feelings like something is bothering me but I can't pin point what it is! Anyone else!? I dreamt I was robbing a bank last night too - it was so nervy and exciting at the same time in my dream I woke up exhausted!


----------



## puppycat

Hmmm will definitely avoid laying on my back then! Not that i could anyway between this flippin chest infection and the reflux linked to heartburn! Time to come out now baby! Lol

Phoned GP for appt after my little MW trip last week, half hr to get through and i have a telephone consultation for this morning. Bit pointless really because they need to do my bp, urine and listen to my chest. How will they do that by phone?? Lol. Feel off again today. Can't put my finger on it, just don't feel normal. Meh.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. I'm slowly ploughing through and catching up but I'm never going to remember everybody's news. I'm just going to have to keep popping on and pick up again from now. 
Kat I'm pleased you got moved ok. 
Pups I hope you feel better soon and get to see the midwife. 
Sara are you back from hol yet?
Fili, I'm having weird dreams too. It's exhausting. Sounds like no work today is a good thing for you. 
Cazi those are beautiful photos. 
Bumps, Just,Mom2, Embo, Abi, Bumps, Tuckie, hope you are all ok. 
Croy, Davies, Just, I'm getting excited for you ladies now. Not long!
Afm not much to report. First proper midwife check up tomorrow, feeling slight movements on a night. Getting a very strong boy vibe this time!
Also I'm feeling very paranoid all the time as if I have upset everybody around me. I feel really unsettled. 
Hi to everyone I forgot to mention.


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys still feeling rough hubby has been a god send he went and got me a ice lolly last night which helped cool down my throat my pain killers seem to help short term then my head starts hurting again we had great cuddles and little man was moing so much kicking Paul's back he found it hilarious I still feel pretty rough my sugar levels are up but I think it's too do with me not being well on the other hand we manged to book my mums tickets too come down Glasgow to London 28.50 one way how good is that she will be here from 22nd aug I just hope I don't go into labour before hand xxx


----------



## wookie130

Sorry about all of the third-tri ladies on here that feel awful! I'm only at 5 weeks, and I kind of feel great, and that scares that crap out of me!!! LOL!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't worry Wookie I felt fabulous in early stages with my daughter. Apart from being really tired I felt great all the way through so feeling like crap has been a bit of a shock to me this time!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg I feel just the same! Super paranoid too! Roll on when the bambinos are actually born ey? I feel as though I have been pregnant for 1.5 years!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Wooks I felt FAB from 4-7 weeks xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Now I've caught up a bit.. Jen, hope you feel better soon. MrsK what time is your scan? 
And I forgot to mention Heart and Hopeful, hope all those beautiful babies (and mums) are doing ok.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

KatM said:


> Just,
> I don't know how you and Davies can hold out. Willpower.
> 
> AFM,
> Hiked to the Hollywood sign and ate the best pancakes ever at the Griddle. Then we shopped down trendy Robertson. I LOVE LA!!!

Kat, your making me so jealous of where you live, it sounds amazing. i would love it there.

Oh and I know you def. need will power to keep this gender a surprise, I am finding it difficult!


----------



## daviess3

Kat team yellows hard but that's the only part of child birth I'm looking forward to... The end when I meet our pink or blue bundle! An not knowing I hope will help me push!! X

Some people don't have a lot of symptoms ladies, my friend who just had a boy she didn't have anything really tiny bit of heartburn towards the end! Enjoy it ladies( I no that's easier said than done!) x

U had a little sleep felt bit worse for it got no energy an achey generally!! I got to b at antenatal at 130-330 seeing mw in middle! Spd burn today!! Moan moan I'm sick of moaning myself!! Sorry girls


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, we have been pregnant for 1.5 years, it's no wonder we are screwed up! I have been either ttc, pregnant, breast feeding or recovering from a miscarriage since 2008. No wonder I'm frigging knackered!!!
The paranoia is horrible isn't it?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I feel the exact same way MrsM, this whole journey for me started 2 years ago now, ttc, miscarrying, waiting on tests being done. Its defo such a long emotional road to get to where we are x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's really emotionally draining. I know I am a different person and I know I have alienated some of my friends. Some of it I don't think I can put right, and that makes me sad. All I can do is learn from it and try not to make some mistakes again. 
Just, when is your scan?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Meant to say aswell that I've found it quite hard with all of the emotions and hormones. Like you described Fili. Ive often felt quite agitated and on edge like somethings bothering me and often felt like I could burst into tears easily. Ive been easily annoyed at things aswell that wouldnt normally bother me. From what Ive read though it all seems normal.
Thats why I just cant wait for this baby to arrive so I cant start to feel kind of normal again and excercise again, Im just paranoid about doing too much!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, that's exactly how I have felt. Constant niggles and feeling unsettled and crying at the silliest things. I'm in the process of weaning off progesterone and taking it every other day until I run out. I'm hoping once I stop taking it I might be a bit less of a fruitcake.


----------



## daviess3

U will mrs mig def start to feel more normal again after prog gone! I did! I am same have been ttc with clomid for a year then for 2 an half years been pg on off tested!! So 3 an 1/2 years of hormones not being myself! Def pushed people away some have distanced themselves but u no what I appreciate a lot more now! An will appreciate our bubba more I no it! Just woke up from a horrid dream that hubby cheated on me!! To much time on my hands I think! ( I hope!) x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I have bizarre dreams aswell Davies, they're always so vivid and I remember them!
Do you know I kind of wondered whether being on progesterone makes you a bit more emotional and heightened symptoms. 
Thats goood to know then so that when i come off then hopefully will feel a bit more normal.
I'll be starting to wean off at 24 weeks.


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies it's with great pleasure I can announce that my scan was perfect :cloud9: measuring 8+3 x


----------



## fitzy79

What wonderful news MrsKG...am so delighted for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fitzy feels strange to be giving out good news ... Strange but great!!!!! X


----------



## croydongirl

Mrskg - AWESOME news!!! So happy for you :)

Davies - I was up every 1.5 hrs to pee last night, made for a night that never ended! I guess it's the price we pay because the babies have dropped. Now we can breathe again - which I totally appreciate, I was hating having the wheezing every time I moved or laid down. But now I can catch my breathe again, I am paying by having to go to the bathroom every few minutes. I never had to pee this much early on. I know that lots of ladies have that as an early symptom but this is pretty new to me :)

Have a few fun little project son my to do list today, hoping that it will keep me busy enough to be distracted!


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: Mrskg :wohoo:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks croy xxx

Thanks puppy all that sickness def worth it lol xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats brilliant news MrsKg, you must be on a high x


----------



## bumpyplease

yay so happy for you mrs kg! love a bit of good news!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just looking at your ticker Bumpy, your so close to 3rd tri, how good is that x


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks just! 3rd tri you mean lol?!!!!

I know i can hardly believe it, apart from this huge bump i now have! haha.

you are not far behind though sweets, already half way there!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks just and bumpy starting to sink in now never seems real till you share it on bnb :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

OOps Bumpy, I did mean 3rd tri haha

I know Mrs Kg it slowly and gradually starts to sink in. It still feels quite surreal to me!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats mrskg!


----------



## bumpyplease

Gosh hopeful your twins are 4 weeks old tomorrow!!!!

Can't wait to see a recent pic of them, I bet they have changed loads!!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks hopeful x when we getting another sneak peak of your babies xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah MrsK that's such awesome news!! How is the sickness?


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mrsk fab news xxx

Hi Jodi how ur beautiful bubbas!!?? X

I am 2/5 engaged back is on left side she said lay on left side an lean forward over ball try get back bit more round to stomach! I measured 35cm today but when I looked she wrote down 36cm!! Bit naughty! 

Ante natal classes ok didn't learn much more than I already no! Next weeks pain relief so that's good! X


----------



## Mrskg

Mrsmig tablets seem to be working :thumbup: so alls good just now xxx

Wouldn't worry about size Davies you are lovely and neat x get rolling on the pat ball lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

No worries about that size Davies, sounds all good to me, come and meet us baby Davies!!

Been rolling my hips on my birthing ball today, feels soooooo good. lol. 

Just did my BP and it's 136/69, what would you ladies think if this was you? Might do it again to be sure.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Hopeful, I too cant wait for another picture of the twins, you need to spoil us with one!

Sorry Puppy, Im really not too clued up on Blood pressure.


----------



## Abi 2012

well today ladies, i was sick for the first time in this pregnancy :( at work it was awful and i felt so ill all day :( but i dont know if its pregnancy or just some sort of bug causing it :/ oh well i feel better ish now anyway just really tired xx

mrs m- its same for me 5 years of trying mc'ing failing tests and all that and now im nervous as anything not as bad as i was before i had my 12 week scan but still nervous .. 

heart- glad to hear you and your baby girl are safe at home now you must be over joyed hun im so happy for you :D

3rd tri ladies- heartburn is awful i had it bad with joshua when iwas in later pregnancy its hard to find anything that helps rennies help a lil gaviscon milk anything cool really :/ hope it goes away for you on the plus side they say if you have heartbburn your baby will have a great head of hair :D 

everyone else im sending my love too you all hope your all well :) xxx


----------



## jenny25

Congrats mrs kg xxxx

Puppy what's your last few readings been with your bp xxx


----------



## puppycat

jenny25 said:


> Congrats mrs kg xxxx
> 
> Puppy what's your last few readings been with your bp xxx

Previously it's been 110/50 - 120/60. I've done it 3 times in the last hour and it's been 124/75, 128/75 and 136/69. Just tested my urine though and no protein so that is obviously a good thing.


----------



## lexi374

congrats Mrskg :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

How r u testing pup??? I have low pressure urs sounds high to me but maybe try chillin out an see how u feel for bit xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I've been sickly all day So that's good lol my tummy seems to have bloated out too I feel like a whale! Looking forward to tomorrow now my sickness is back :)


----------



## puppycat

I have my grandparents BP machine, I decided that since it was high at my emergency MW appt Thursday evening that it'd be best to keep an eye on it myself given that I can't even get a GP appt!! Ridiculous isn't it


----------



## jenny25

Puppy do you have a out of hours doctors hunnxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrskg said:


> Well ladies it's with great pleasure I can announce that my scan was perfect :cloud9: measuring 8+3 x

Brilliant news mrs kg!!!!!! So so so happy for you :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

brilliant news mrs kg :) so happy for you hun :D xx


----------



## daviess3

Pups I would try chill out in bath or something see if u can get it down! X

At ante natal today I got so hot thought was gonna faint!! Had to ask to open door was so hot! An I'm always cold! Hot again now! Pelvis hurts think over done a bit on ball! X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats mrskg, hope I will be sharing good news tomorrow afternoon as well!

AFM - My sister is in the hospital, her water broke at 4 am and she's full term so we should be having a baby soon. Course I haven't heard anything in about 8 hours so no idea whats going on. Sure my aunt will call me soon with an update! Hope everyone else is having a good day! I was sick today but blame that on the nerves, course I've been nauseas everyday for the past two weeks but whatever lol! Hope my scan goes good tomorrow and i measure on track with a strong HB, no other baby except Olivia has made it to this point!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck tomorrow charmer x can't wait for your proud auntie update x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrskg said:


> Well ladies it's with great pleasure I can announce that my scan was perfect :cloud9: measuring 8+3 x

That's wonderful!! So happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy- That bp doesn't look good, hun. :nope:

Charmer- Praying for great news tomorrow!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Just bought over 200 yards of tulle ladies, you don't think I'm over doing it do you? :haha:
I need some to add to my crib bedding and then some to make a window valance for her room and of course lots to make tutus for Gloriana to wear constantly!


----------



## Mrskg

Mom I think after 5 boys you are entitled to all the tulle, frills an pinks till your hearts content :cloud9:

Puppy I don't know about bp tried to look at charts an your top no is a wee bit high but bottom is within ok range??? Can you maybe call nhs24 for advice? X


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well scan in 11hrs 15 min :/


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

bumpblues- we'll count down the minutes with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

.:hugs: bump x I was in your position last night it's awful hope you manage to get some sleep i was awake till 4am then up at 8 :wacko: x got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol mom2 I'll be asleep most of it I hope lol 

Mrskg I'll be a bag of nerves in the waiting room :( I have to go in alone so oh can stay with ds in waiting room just incase x


----------



## Mrskg

Bump what time is it at? We will all be virtually holding your hand xxx


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Bump! It's just got to be okay this time for you!

I'll be praying, and checking in for updates from you!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls, it's come down a bit now at 123/77, nearly normal range.

I'm off to bed anyway. Will be ready for good scan news in the morning!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol ty x it's at 10.15am uk time 10hrs 50min from now as its 11.25pm here x


----------



## daviess3

Pups that's bit better x

Bumps 3x I wish u both luck for Tom u b fine I will virtual hand hold to xxx

Mom I agree with Mrsm 5 boys.... U deserve tulle pink everything?! Haha zx

I cannot explain the urge to pee how much I need to go every 20-30mins!! It's sooo annoying!! X


----------



## melfy77

hello again :)

so my computer just died on me, really happy my hubby has another one (small and slooooooooow but at least it's working:haha:)

Mrskg: :happydance: so happy for you:happydance:

Mom2; agreed on the pink. EVERYTHING should be pink!!

I also have those weird dreams. Last night, I dreamt I lost a tooth, which was a strawberry...:wacko: Not to mention the mood swings:blush:

I saw my little bean again today. 42 mm with a strong heartbeat of 163:happydance: little baby was moving:happydance: I sent a picture to my husband, since he's away for the next 2 weeks, and he was soooo happy. he told me: wow the baby already looks like a baby!! I too believe it's such an amazing thing, to have a 4 cm baby looking already like a tiny human :)

I had to wait 4 hours to get the scan, but it was so worth it!! When I walked in, the U/S tech (lady) asked me how far I was, and when I said almost 11 weeks, she looked at my belly (or the lack of it) and gave me a ''are you sure look'':haha: Well I'm 5' 3'' for a whooping 95 pounds, what did she expect?? That I was gonna gain 10 pounds? I think I gained a pound, but I'm not even sure lol.


----------



## hopeful23456

Bump- good luck at scan! It will be good

Davies- the peeing all the time totally stops once u have the baby. So nice :)

Pups- glad the bp went down

One day I will post pics! ;)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welp, 6 pounds 8 ounces 19 inches...little girl! Haven't seen her yet as don't want to take my LO to the hospital and risk getting her sick!

Bump - I will be right there with you honey! 

AFM - I found the babies HB on the doppler tonight, topped 180! Kinda excited about tomorrow now that I know there's an HB...nervous about how I'll measure, plus NO OTHER BABY HAS MADE IT THIS FAR except Olivia!


----------



## croydongirl

3x- I think this is your next rainbow :)

Davies-  I hear you on the constant need to pee. How could they tell how far engaged baby was, did they feel it from the outside? I want to know how far I am but I am not seeing my oen doc for another 2 weeks, seeing one of the others at the practice. I like the doc I am seeing and I feel I can ask her, but I am bit sure what I am asking of her!

Pup - Sleep well. I think worrying about the BP was making it go up even more. Glad you can relax and get it back down. Maybe only take it first thing in the morning when you wake up, before your brain can catch up.

afm - bouncing on my ball as i type - will be rolling over it soon but my boobs are getting swollen and really heavy so its not super comfortable to be in that position for long.


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
Pics soon please.

Mom2,
You deserve all the frills and pink you want.

Davies,
Feel better. Yes, it will be so exciting when you find out your baby's gender.

Fili,
I wanted to dress up a girl too, but oh well. As long as we have healthy babies, who cares?
I think anxiety goes hand in hand with pregnancy.

Mrs migg,
Like I said to fili, i think anxiety and pregnancy goes hand in hand.

Jenny,
feel better hon. it's nice that DH is being good to you.
Hope your baby waits for their grandma.

Wookie,
It's okay to feel good. I feel good and the baby is doing great.

Just,
It is amazing here, but it has a lot of issues like anywhere. High prices, bad traffic, con artists, etc....
I told you DH is Scottish and we will be heading out that way when the kids are older.

mrskg,
Yay!!!

Croy,
You're letting us 2nd tri girls know what to expect down the line.
At least you can breathe again.

Bumpy,
Yay for official 3rd tri, though I considered you that days ago.

Abi,
Feel better.

3x,
congrats to your sister.

Melfy,
Congrats. good to hear the baby is doing great.
wow, you are tiny. i only gained after 16 weeks.

AFM,
I LOVE it here and am happy to be home. Spent the whole afternoon walking around Beverly Hills in 74degree weather. This is something that could never be done in summer in Texas. Here are a few pics.


Baby Grey


My almost 19 week bump at the Hollywood sign.


DH's new desk and view.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- How exciting to hear the heartbeat! Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you, ladies. I plan on milking the pink and frills for sure! I don't know if I already posted this (prego brain!) but I'm going to make this for Gloriana's first Halloween. Its just too cute!!
https://www.craftpassion.com/2010/10/halloween-pumpkin-tutu-costume-tutorial.html


----------



## croydongirl

mom- that's adorable! She will be the cutest lil' punkin ever :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, Croy! I can't wait till I get my tulle in the mail!


----------



## daviess3

Mom if I have a girl I want tulle to!! Lol x

Kat sounds fab, an ur lovely little bump is super cute! X

Croy over here they feel on the outside until after ur due date then they do internal if u want? But basically above ur pubic bone in ur hair line really they feel either side an tell u how much of babies head is in pelvis! Last appointment it was on brim or 1/5 in now it's either 2/5 or 3/5 in I will have to have a look coz now can't remember lol!! She said all in right place an she actually wrote engaged!! Most first babies will or should b by now! Urine is soooo annoying! But I did go 00.45 - 03.45 a whole 3 hours!! Then till 530!! It just seems when I'm awake it's 20-30mins!! X

Do you have any other signs are you doing rlt etx? I am taking them but don't quite no what there doing! X

Hopeful pls do pic!! I can imagine its last thing u have time for lol! Pleased to no the pee stops but babies take over lol!! X

3x congrats on auntie woohoo?! I Love being an aunt!! Special bond, I hope she's well etc x an good luck with ur scan etc fab u found hb that must reassure u somewhat zx

Well I'm constant knicker checker but no mucus plug show whatever u call it!! Come on I'm bored of waiting now!! Zx

Embo how r u? U gone quiet? U ok chick? X

Bump good luck for scan xx


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck for scans today bump and charmer.

Kat love your super sweet bump, adorable!

Great scan melfy, time for a ticker?

Puppy glad your bp has come down a bit.

Davies, croy I'm with you on the pee issues. My problem is I'm SOOO thirsty at night so trying to balance the need for downing pints of water in the evening with peeing constantly! Was up 4 times last night!!!!! 

Oooh I've moved up a box didn't think that would happen until thurs how exciting lol!!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah a box move bumpy exciting!! U wait the need to pee gets soooo much worse! It's vile during day every 30 mins u honestly feel like first tri again!! How u doing u all ready now?? Zx

I haven't got a cot mobile was thinking of mamas an papas 3 in 1 galaxy an play matt was thinking mamas an papas stargaze anyone have any experience of these or ones that are fab?? X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Kat xxx

I'm feeling slightly better but my best feels heavy and I'm now coughing up gunk so think I will need to get a appointment with the doc tomorrow if it don't clear xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

yeah im fairly ready considering i still have 13 weeks to go! nursery is all done, i keep wondering in there to have a look! all his clothes are washed and hung up or in the drawers! will do hospital bag nearer to the time but keep picking up odd things for it every now and again! just need to get a monitor and a couple of little bits now!

we just have a simple cot mobile from next, its part of the nursery range we went for so have pictures, changing mat, tubs, mobile, lampshade etc all in the same range. i love that one from mamas and papas though (just went and had a look!!). its fairly pricey but everything from mamas and papas seems to be! but i like the way you can take it off and use it as a stimulating toy as they get older, reviews are good as well! the play mat looks good as well! i might wait and ask for a cool playmat for my little ones first christmas present!!!!! if you order from mamas and papas at the mo by the way you get an ecard to spend during august. we ordered our furniture from there and got a £15 ecard and a free moses basket and then ordered cot mattress and a couple of other bits and got another £10 ecard!


----------



## bumpyplease

hope you feel better soon jen x


----------



## puppycat

Oh no, not you too Jen? :(


----------



## bumpyplease

so girls need some advice re underwear for delivery and after?

disposable (not keen but interested on everyone elses opinions especially if you have done this before!!!)?

or cheapies? what type? where from?

im thinking big style granny pants quite high waisted in case i end up having an unplanned cesarian as dont want it to rub on the wound. primark?


----------



## puppycat

I didnt buy paper pants. Just bought a cheap pack of Asda knickers. The pads never leaked for me so it wasn't an issue :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Oh my Darwin! Scan was fine saw a heartbeat and I'll post a pic later as I'm on my phone x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yay Brilliant news Bumpblues after all that worry. Symptoms really do come and go you need to remind yourself of that now if it happens again x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, thats a great looking bump you have, you look really neat x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bump, Melfy, congrats both of you on good scans! 
3x, congrats on the baby neice!! Is it your scan today too? 
Pups, glad the blood pressure has settled a bit. 
Davies, I had a Mamas and Papas musical mobile on Edie's cot from their Zeddy and Parsnip range as that's what I did her bedroom in (lots of Peppa Pig is creeping in there now though!) and it was great she loved it. Unfortunately she loved it too much and played with it so much as she got bigger she broke it, but it was a good buy. 
Bumps, I went with paper pants and maternity pants for the first day after labour and then I think I wore ancient old pants for the next few days. The disposable pants I got quite cheap from tesco and they were actually quite comfy. I think I was wearing the pads for a long time so stock up. You bleed very heavily at first and then medium/light for quite a few weeks. I remember for the first few weeks my morning routine was shower, dab stitches in a compound of essential oils they made up for me at the hospital (really soothing and I'll find the recipe later for you), put pile cream on, put nipple cream on, stuff pads in pants, stuff pads in bra.. Not glamorous! All good fun though and I enjoyed it and can't wait to do it again. 
Mom2, you get as much tulle as you want girl! Gloriana is going to be the prettiest, girliest girl in town and when she is older all her friends will be so jealous of all her beautiful things 
Kat your bump looks fabulous. I'd love a bump pic at such an awesome location!
Afm my first midwife check up this afternoon where she checks the heartbeat! I'm so excited!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/798f87aa.jpg
There is my latest bump pic. I'm carrying just like I did with my daughter.


----------



## filipenko32

There's too much baby stuff online to choose from and Moses baskets OMG!! How many different varieties! It's too hard to choose lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Love your bump pic Kat and yours too Mrs Migg! :cloud9: - Mrs Migg mine looks like yours i think.


----------



## filipenko32

What is a 'dreampod'? :wacko: https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-gingerbread-dreampod-25-tog-618-mths/734109400/type-i/ 

Worked it out now!


----------



## bumpyplease

bump pic fili please!!!! love your bump mrs m!

congrats on a great scan bumpblues! whoohoooo x


----------



## wookie130

Bumpblues82 said:


> Oh my Darwin! Scan was fine saw a heartbeat and I'll post a pic later as I'm on my phone x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's amazing news, Bump!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dream pods, or grobags are great. Edie was in them for about 18 months as she always kicked her covers off and she was a winter baby, as ours will be this time round Fili. You can get them way cheaper on eBay though and in TKMax don't pay Mamas and Papas stupid prices!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lovely bump pic MrsM, your really showing now.

My sister said that grow bags/dream pods are great aswell, and you took the words out of my mouth TKMaxx are great for them.

Im trying to learn from my sisters mistakes/things that she found out.

One in particular when it comes to a pram, hers was a mamas and Papas and quite expensive. It was great for using as a pram and putting the car seat atttachment on it. But when it converted into a buggy it was hopeless..too big and bulky for getting around shops and a nightmare to collapse down. She ended up buying a cheap lightweight buggy. 
So the most expensive prams are not always the best. Im trying to do lots of research before settling on a pram.

Also the best buy ever that my niece had was an amazon jumparoo, its like a walker that you put them in and they can jump up and down, with parraots and rainforest animals dangling above. I looked on Mothercares website and seen that they have the playmat to match and cot mobile.

I think mamas and Papas is a lovely shop but not always the best for things. Although I do love their "orchard" nursery furniture. Im def. liking cream/white furniture.


----------



## Bumpblues82

scan pic from today :) they had no paper left in printer so i got hubby to take a pic he ended up comming in the room and ds sat behind the curtain till we knew it was ok :) they did see a sac of fluid which you can see just above the babys sac but she said its nothing to be worried about.. xx:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Yay bumps told u so told u so!!! Xxxx
Thanks for advice ladies, I agree mamas an papas expensive I been looking on eBay there's a few new ones on the £10-15 cheaper an there's 2 outlet shops near me, so won't pay full price, I love a bargain an if I can put it through the wash then that's fine! X

Mrsm ur carrying high like mine doesn't that mean boy? Lovely an neat to x
Enjoy mw x

Jen pups hope u both got some good meds!! 

I'm very sleepy today had a nap for two hours this morning! Only just brushed my teeth! Nice! Might have another 20 mins!! X

Bumpy I didn't like the idea of disposable knickers either so I brought a pack from matalan big granny Bridget knickers!! Size 18!! So comfy in black think pack of 5 was like £4! Then I brought hold in knickers that come to under ur boob as apparently if u had a section helps hold scar for support an if u did natural helps tummy go back!! Again I brought bigger size as dont want to tight!! I will use old period knickers (nice) after hospital, I did give in an buy disposable coz it was on hospital list an I don't want to piss off anyone at hospital! Lol I want to make sure there as nice to me as possible lol!! An I thought initially I think the bleeding is meant to b so heavy u throw knickers away anyway!! Yuk! X


----------



## Mrskg

Kat an mrs migg loving your bump pics x

Jen an puppy hope youre feeling better soon x

Bump blues massive congrats x

Davies I've had 3 labours an I've never lost my mucas plug or waters break only sign of labour was contractions an you'll just know when they are real :wacko: 

Bumpy I've never used disposable knickers just bought cheap bigger ones from tesco x also boots sell great maternity pads that are thin the big bulky ones were all I'd used before but with my mmc I bought boots thin ones an they were great :thumbup: 

Congrats auntie charmer x

I know there was more but baby brain just kicked in :haha:

Oh I've got my booking in on 1st an my 12 weeks scan for 15th aug day my youngest starts school can already tell that will be one emotional day :cry: 

Uk ladies who is our obstetrician? Xx


----------



## jenny25

Awww thanks guys 

Yep puppy I think I've got what ever is going around too I've been in bed since sat evening I did manage a walk to the shop today but it floored me I think this had been working on me for a little bit I look and feel like crap 

I've not bought anything yet in regards too pants I might just buy the disposable ones for delivery and get cheap ones later xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Mrs migg, yeah I'm trying to stick to good quality second hand / Ebay and hand me downs as I know from everyone on here and my friends they out grow stuff so quickly!! I will buy some new clothes to begin with I forgot about TK Max!! There's loads of stuff in there isn't there. Mrs Migg I got some of that baby oil you recommended.
Bumps I can't stop drinking water either but I drink sparkling water 24/7!! At least 2.5 litres a day and I'm up in the night too, thirst is incredible isn't it?
Davies I am still feeling really tired in the day and having afternoon naps when I can. Think most schools are on hol now so i'm just tutoring now - more time for naps and b and b!! yay!
Mrs kg - gosh that will be an emotional day!!! But a happy one! 
Ill post a bump pic at some point this week. I feel like I am 20 weeks at least tho! :wacko: My sister went huge though and her stomach was flat to begin with so think it must be genetic. Also maybe my front placenta has something to do with it? I don't know.


----------



## filipenko32

Well we're not buying a cot just yet. We will have a moses basket first. Do you think it's imperative to have one of those changing nappies pieces of furniture? It's just that I don't think we have room for it! Would a mobile changing mat do? We are staying in our flat for a few months after the baby is born so we wont move till March or April. I just want the bare minimum to cope. I know i need a pram and high chair, but what kind of pram? I'm thinking the less bulky the better? Clothes, dream pods  nappies etc what else?? I've got bottles and sterilizing stuff and loads of dummies from sis. Is there something else we would desperately need? :help:


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies still feeling ill today but thats colds for you i have a 17+2 bump pic so here it is ladies :) feeling really big atm :D [IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0843.jpg[/IMG]

good news for the scan bumpblues 
hope everyone else is great xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

filli whats about a baby bath? little playmat ? the changing table is not a nessesary i just used a changing mat on the floor and u wont need a highchair straight away as u can feed in a bouncychair??


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Abi! Love your bump! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil I never had a changing table I always changed edie's nappy on the floor on a changing mat. I still do. Just's advice about the pram is spot on, make sure you get something lightweight that folds down easily. Mine was a babystyle lux which was gorgeous for the carrycot attachment but the buggy attachment was too big and bulky and I couldn't fit it in my car. I ended up buying a Luna from mamas and papas when she was about 10 months. Baby bath is good but not essential, you definitely need a baby monitor. Even though they are in your room for a while you want to get them to a stage where you can put them to bed before you go to bed (I did this at 7 weeks but everyone is different) so you need the monitor so you can hear them. I got a Tomy one and it was crap, I've hated it ever since. A bouncy chair is good for newborns as they will happily sit and sleep in them for an hour or so during the day when you need a break. High chair you won't need until about 6 months. A sling might be useful. Fili your January bundle will need a couple of cosy pramsuits/ snowsuits. 
Davies I never had a show/mucus plug either, just woke up one day with contractions and she arrived that afternoon! When I was pregnant with her everyone said my bump was so high and neat that I was definitely having a boy, but she was all little lady!!! I think it's just down to the shape of my body! I'm tall and I think that's where I carry my babies!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Abi lovely bump!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Fili we had a mat on the floor too. We'll have one upstairs, one downstairs. 

Great pic bump :)

Oh and lovely bump shot Abi x


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks guys i think im quite big for 17 weeks lol ?? xx


----------



## filipenko32

Do you mean a changing mat pups? Are they those plastic ones? My sister has one so I know what they look like.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm really craving chocolate but specifically Milk Tray chocs!!!!!!! Shall I go out and get some or wait for the craving to pass? They're so expensive! But I have been craving them for ages!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah Fili a plastic may on the floor. We've gone through two, Edie's second has just about disintegrated but I'm loath to buy another as I'm hoping she will be out of nappies soon and I want to get a nice new one for the baby. Did you see my post on the previous page? Abi it's your second baby isn't it? I think it's about right for 17 weeks. I was shopping with my friends on Sunday and one of them (also second baby) is 25 weeks and not much bigger than my 16 week bump! She is carrying different to me though, all the way round whereas I'm all out in front. 
I had my midwife appointment today, all is well. We have 3 community midwives and you see any one of them. I had the one I saw at my booking appointment and I was hoping to see a different one. When I had my booking appointment for my last pregnancy which I lost a week later the midwife said she would sneakily test me for Group B Strep as I had it with my daughter and they don't routinely test for it in the uk - even if you have had it before! Isn't that ridiculous? But the midwife I saw this time and today said they wouldn't test me for it so I want a second opinion. I don't see anybody now (apart from my scan) until 28 weeks which is ages away so I may go to the doctor do you think?


----------



## Abi 2012

yep second baby indeed :) all good then and yes that is strange hun x


----------



## puppycat

Abi i think you're showing a bit more than i anticipated but you're not huge by any means, lol.

Yes fili a plastic change mat, although ours are more like that flat travel ones rather than the padded edge ones. Can get custom made ones from weenotions.co.uk which can even be embroidered :)


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump abi xxx

Fili I had a mamas an papas Luna same as mrs migg when my wee one was about 6 months but you can get a soft carry cot that goes on it for newborn an price is great can also be pushed one handed x I would def recommend Luna it was a great buggy I'm a bit af of a pram buggyaholic had loads over the years this was def my fav another fav it my petite star zia folds really compact x I never had a changing table either only a mat onnthe floor or my good old knee lol xxx

Mrsmig I it's shocking too that because of money lives are put at risk my sil had strepb without knowing an nephew was in nicu for a week def ask for a second opinion or maybe look an see how much it is privately? X


----------



## Mrskg

Oh... fili go buy the chocs treat yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Think I'm going to go for the britax mobile buggy it's only £130 from kiddicare an my friend has the carrycot an car seat that fits it that i can borrow x I've got the money there for it because I got a refund from them when I returned the travel system in may that I'd bought a yr ago Kicking myself now but hey ho x


----------



## hopeful23456

Love all the baby stuff buying talk! And so hilarious that you call a pacifier a dummy ;)

Bumpblues- congrats!!!!! So happy for you!! 

Kat- love the pics and cute bump- makes me wish I was in LA
what a view from the office

Abi - cute bump too! And like the dress

Fili - I have a changing table, didn't have room for a big low dresser to use as one and needed to be able to change them standing up, it was hurting my back otherwise. But I know a lot of people don't use them too, I just change a ton of dipes. I like that the open shelves on it make it easy to grab stuff too. We have changed over 200 diapers so far since they have been home/ 

Dr appt today and they are each around 5.5 lbs

Swaddling: Two things I use all the time are receiving blankets (muslin ones and cotten that are thin fleece, muslin as they keep cooler
And sleepers- the one piece thing that has feet in it and a zipper, we don't like them with snaps as takes too long to snap
I never knew I would use these things so much: I have halo sleep sacs but they are too warm to use now, it's been 90-100 for days, we have air and all stay in downstairs room which keeps it much cooler


----------



## 3xscharmer

Spoiler
Measuring spot on, only concern is HB is 193! Which seems high to me...sorry about the quality, DH is going to freak when I tell him I lost the camera lol!

 



Attached Files:







TPhoto_00003.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 10









TPhoto_00004.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









TPhoto_00001.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3









TPhoto_00002.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey hopeful! Glad they are both doing ok. MrsK I am definitely going to get tested privately if they won't test me for it. I think it's around £40 and I'm not taking any risks with it knowing I had it before.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Charmer fabulous pics!! Congrats!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - go get those chocs and eat some for me too lol!!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news charmer x

Mrsmig can't believe it's only 40 an they don't do it routinely I thought it was because of cost x glad it's not to much for you to do it privately xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- YES!!! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!! :happydance: Don't worry about the heartbeat, it's perfect and will decrease ALOT later on. You did it! You're getting your rainbow, Praise God!!


----------



## daviess3

3x what a day for u sweetie, congrats zx

Fili go get choccies! I nearly brought some other day! As we got this shop near us called home bargains or something an there £1.99!!! I was going to buy some to take in for mw as a thank u but couldn't trust myself! Lol x

I brought high chair as mine is from birth an with my poochie weighing 11stone I don't need lightweight I need heavy weight haha!! I got a second hand bloom off eBay I love it! Again with my buggy I need something solid as we plan to use that downstairs as she will knock over a moses basket! An I do have a changing station upstairs only coz it matched an I had room but u can get ones that go on top of ur cot? eBay have loads cot top changer there called, an there's lots of nice second hand cots on eBay I would just buy new mattress! I'm like u I don't want to waste loads of money, I do like what I like though!! Lol! I just brought plain white vests sleep suits etc I brought a load with my tesco clubcard vouchers coz u could double up! 

My friend also recommended u buy 0-3 instead of newborn ad her lil one was 8lb he didn't last a week in newborn! An mothercare onesies are the best as they wash nice an have built in scratch mitts x


----------



## pink80

Charmer that's great - the heartbeat peaks at around 9 weeks and will go down a lot. At my 9 week scan (measuring 8+5) the heartbeat was 185 - so I would say all is great :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

Charmer- congrats!!!!! That is such good news! I will predict a girl :)


----------



## Abi 2012

charmer great new what lovely pics and heatbeat sounds perfect to me :) glad all is well :D xx


----------



## KatM

Super brief pop in. Read everything and love the bump photos and happy scan news!
Hopeful,
So happy the babies are gaining steadily. Love you telling us what you are using. 

Moms, please continue to fill us newbies in on what we actually need for the baby. 

Also, how long should I ask my mom to come for? Should it be right away or after a while alone with just baby, hubby and me? Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, I had a week at home with my OH and he had to go back to work the following week so then my mum came for a week. I'd say as soon as hubby is back at work.


----------



## Mrskg

Agree with mrs ifs kat it's nice to have some alone time as a family x

Doppler to buy or not to buy? LCD? New? Second hand? Any opinions? Xxx


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful great news sure they keep u busy xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks everybody, really helps to have so many ppl routing for you kwim?? 

Hope everyone is having a good day, seems like we've got a good news streak going on and hope that we all keep it going...now, who's gonna be having the next LO? I'm ready for some more birth stories and pictures!


----------



## puppycat

Great scan pics hun :) congrats!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Just popping my head in to say hi. Glad to see lots of positive news here! As a RMC graduate it makes me so happy to see you ladies doing so well :)


----------



## KatM

Thanks for the input moms. More input on how long to ask your mother to stay with you and the baby is welcome.

mrskg,
i went no doppler purely based on my dr. telling dh not to let me get one or i would be more neurotic. it was tough, i wont lie.


----------



## melfy77

Bump: after all the waiting, seeing that tiny heart beating is so amazing, isn't it? Glad scan went great:thumbup:

Bumpy: yup, I guess now a ticker would be in order. Now it just seems so real. I even looked at baby stuff for a few minutes today. It just made me so happy. I can't wait for my next scan in 2 1/2 weeks:happydance: 

I also decided to get a doppler (sonoline B for 60$), and will try my very best not to freak out too much if i can't find the heartbeat!

Kat: I have a feeling I won't really gain any weight until 15 weeks. I'm not gonna complain about it:blush:


----------



## daviess3

I have a sonoline b an loved it defo best first tri purchased used it 3 times a day lol!! 

Girls that are near the end this is personal! But I tried sex was painful anyway thought was thrush, got a pessarie from doctor well even just inserting that hurt!! Is anyone else like this swollen state? I actually feel like I'm closing up!! How on earth am I gonna b examined at hospital! Doesn't help spd pain today great! Any advice on how to ease it what it is will help! Thank you x


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - we have had to go really gentle the past few weeks dtd. And after I am sore for a while (makes me a little afraid of what it will feel like after the baby, eek!) When I check myself, I feel super puffy and swollen down there. I think it's just all the excess pressure from the weight of the baby and extra blood flow. I can't wait to get back to a normal sex life. This giant belly sex is just plain uncomfortable! ha ha 
Sorry you are feeling uncomfortable too, I hope it eases. 

When I had a cervical check at the docs the other day it was a bit painful too, I can;t imagine being checked in labor :( ouchie. Normally I just feel pressure but this definitely hurt. It was quick though, so I guess that's a positive.

We're almost there hon xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- dh and I haven't had any help. I wish my mom lived closer, they drove up to visit for a few hours to see them but that's it. My mom is too scared to drive in the cities, they live in a town of 1300 people 3 hours away. We had planned on her trying to get a ride and help us but just didn't work out

The babies r so small we don't want people but us holding them for now . In an ideal situation, I would say a week or 2 would be nice to have your mom there. 
Also depends if you would have have a c section or quickly you recover from delivery. I got to recover when the kids were in the nicu. 

Mrskg- I didn't have a doppler


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- On the mom thing, I would say it really depends on your hubby's schedule. My hubby doesn't get time off when the baby is born (Just the day and day after birth) so for me having my mom there right away while I was not able to be up and around was a big blessing, but if my hubby were home for a week I would want her to wait until he went back to work. I also think a week is a perfect time. After that you are ready to be on your own.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

daviess3 said:


> I have a sonoline b an loved it defo best first tri purchased used it 3 times a day lol!!
> 
> Girls that are near the end this is personal! But I tried sex was painful anyway thought was thrush, got a pessarie from doctor well even just inserting that hurt!! Is anyone else like this swollen state? I actually feel like I'm closing up!! How on earth am I gonna b examined at hospital! Doesn't help spd pain today great! Any advice on how to ease it what it is will help! Thank you x


Yes! That's exactly how I felt! So swollen I was almost closed up! It wasn't really painful for me, but definitely uncomfortable. Lots and lots of lube and I was okay, but still felt way swollen! I'm better now, that was a week ago, so hopefully yours will get better too!


----------



## Abi 2012

kat - i would say when hubby goes back to worktoo so u have the support when noone else is about, your gonna need it :)

melfy- the sonoline b heart monitor is great i heard bubbas heartbeat at about 10 weeks but everyone is different so try not to get upset if you dont find it straight away and it can be difficult to pick it up at first x

hi to everyone else hope you all have a wonderful day xxx


----------



## puppycat

Davies i actually don't have that problem. I feel the same. Maybe outside is a little puffy but not inside and DH and I dtd Monday with no issue :blush:


----------



## jenny25

Davies we haven't dtd for a week or two last time he hurt me but it was cause it was dry if you get me I started makin excuses not too do it or just avoided it for the moment hun xxx

I have a hi bebe LCD Doppler I'm selling it's great I've used it since 9 weeks xxx


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies I'm not sure if it's thrush causing it or not! I had to insert a pessarie last night an it hurt!!! Like u said Croy it just panicks me at the thought of having an internal! An I have never liked an internal but I certainly don't dread it! Now I'm dreading an the thought of that an labour!! I think I need to try an dtd in few days an hope it was just thrush that made it soooo painful! I defo feel like its closing up!! Hubby said defo not lol (cheek!) x

Has anyone done reflexology was thinking of giving it a go? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have the angel sounds doppler borrowed from a friend on here. It's been nice to have but if I'm honest I haven't used it that much. It takes quite a while to find the heartbeat and it's not always that reassuring as I didn't really know what I was listening for. I usually found if I gave up and tried again I found it. After my visit to the midwife yesterday I've a better idea of what to look for, but even she said every time she found it the baby wriggled away, I've got a little mover and shaker in here I think! 
Girls who are further on than me, when did you start to get some energy? Especially ladies who have toddlers, I found the early part of my first pregnancy more exhausting as I was working full time but at least I had my days off to rest. Looking after my daughter and not ever having a day off is taking its toll, I'm getting nothing done around the house, I'm struggling to wake up in the morning, going out to the shops exhausts me as our part of town is uphill and walking back with the buggy and shopping completely wears me out. When does it get better? Or doesn't it?
Davies I hope that swelling goes down soon it sounds painful. I never tried sex late on in pregnancy as Mark had stage fright! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Davies I'm a qualified reflexologist! It's fab for late pregnancy for getting things going! Make sure the person doing it is ok with you being pregnant when you book the appointment though and make sure you mention that you are at the end as reflexology is absolutely not allowed in other stages of pregnancy.


----------



## daviess3

Thanks Mrsm I have told her im 38 weeks an had enough lol!! She said she has had success sometimes with ladies an sometimes not just depends if u an baby r ready? Is that what you think? She's charging£25 for an hour an it's at her home is that about right? X


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m also I got my energy back around 17 weeks roughly I did still get off days an I can imagine with a lil one must b hard! Housework what's that lol!? 
I did all my bedroom yesterday it was awful! Feels nice now it's done! But defo over did it my pelvis really hurts! So my theory is if u don't feel like it don't do it? X


----------



## jenny25

I'm getting pains not regular but I think I've over done things how I have no idea I felt bold yesterday cause I had a burst of energy and done my room as well Sarah now I'm paying for it lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies yes I would agree with her, and £25 is a good price we charge around £36 I think but that's at the salon. It's not a guarantee but it might help and will certainly help with any other niggles you have and will help you relax.


----------



## daviess3

Fab thanks mrsm anything she can do to help my niggles!! Booked to go tom at 12!! How exciting! My work friend had it done an she went into labour 2 days later a week early! x
Im slightly worried as i have extremely ticklish feet!! Will s!he hate me lol!! x

Jen my pelvis an bits hurt but I actually only woke up once in the night! Do you have contraction pain? x

Girls i stilll love nectarines but this week its bananas!! i cant stop eating them\!!| x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She will use firm pressing movements it shouldn't tickle. When she hits a part that corresponds to a part of your body that is "niggling" or has stuff going on, eg your pelvic region and probably your back it will probably feel quite tender. She will talk you through it. You should keep the afternoon free as you may feel more tired than usual afterwards and possibly a bit emotional. In a day or two though (providing you haven't gone into labour by then and I hope you do) you will feel lots better for it. Enjoy.


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks hun in quite excited! If I like it I may have it done again next week can only help!! X


----------



## puppycat

Mw just left. Ran through everything (which was difficult because Laura wanted to be heavily involved, lol) baby's happy, 4/5 engaged. I don't think she thinks i'll be long plus she keps saying once i start it won't take long for baby to arrive. Lol. Scary!

Bp all normal, urine ok, little bit of leuko but i'm on antib's anyway. Measuring at 35 but she said thats because baby is so low now. Eek!


----------



## daviess3

Same as me I'm measuring that! How exciting does ur mw come to u then pups? I think u b next!! X


----------



## puppycat

She came to do a home visit for home birth hun. Normally i go to the Drs surgery :)


----------



## daviess3

Oh exciting a lady at my ante natal is havin home birth she said she is hiring a pool to avoid mess lol!! Are you in a pool etc? I must admit part of me would like to b at home for pure fact they can't inject me with anything! Are you doing it in ur bedroom? I hate hospitals! X


----------



## bumpyplease

oh my god pups i think you are gonna be within the week!!!! lol

im having a few dtd issues also. i wouldnt say it hurts but just feels different, and i can feel everything if you know what i mean but not in a pleasurable way! i havent really enjoyed it much since i have been pregnant, although im ok with other stuff if you know what i mean.

davies let us know how you get on with reflexology. my friend had it with her second daughter and cant talk highly enough of it. labour came in a few days and the birth was really easy, quick and relatively pain free. im thinking of it nearer the time also! £25 sounds like a good price.

i feel like my boy is mega low. yesterday i got a massive sharp kick and i felt it in my foofoo!!!!! it made me yell out it was such a suprise! little bugger! everyone keeps sasying have you felt him in your ribs yet and im like nooooooo, hes never up that high just low low low! haha


----------



## daviess3

Ah bumpy u will soon jabs in ribs! So your havin the same I like everything else to apart from dtd!! Lol! Haven't enjoyed it much either all way through! Will b sure to let u no how I get on at reflex hopefully something may happen few days on x


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies - just got back from my 20 week scan - all is perfect. Really hoping I might be able to start relaxing now 

We're still team yellow - what do you guys thinks?

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/76e12de7.jpg


----------



## Bumpblues82

looks like a boy lol xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

bump or bloat??:haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi pink, lovely scan pic.

Im just back from my anomaly scan aswell and everything was perfect. We never asked the sex but Im pretty sure that I got a great view between the legs. Im sure its a girl..there was def. nothing sticking out but 3 very clear lines.
Im just so glad that everything was ok and my cervix is still long and closed.


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: everyone!

Sorry its been a while....ive been sunning it up (under the shade) in Marbella on a hen do! Had a lovely time, missed my DH loads :( Got a bit teary and emotional after a couple of days, i felt very overwhelmed and out of my comfort zone, as the girls wanted to go out to bars and clubs 3 nights in a row :( That was a bit much. I know that *Fili*, you were saying you felt very emotional...I keep weeping too :sad: But i am ridiculously happy, just my hormones are flying around like crazy!

Whilst i was away, i stopped taking my metformin (i take it for PCOS). I was really worrying about stopping, but my FS said to stop at 12 weeks as the placenta takes over doing it by then. It worked out well as i stopped during my 13th week by accident as i just forgot to take it! After flying and stopping the metformin, i was a little nervous and bought a doppler from eBay for £45 (sonoline B). I used it yesterday afer i got back from holiday, i found hb almost straight away! Was around 154bpm. I instantly felt relieved!

Will catch up a bit more tomorrow, I have to go rescue my car as it broke down! x


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats just and pink on great scans! you are both very good to stay team yellow!


----------



## jenny25

Sarah I do have pains hun they come and go this morning i got caught off guard with a sharp one but soon passed the mw doesn't seem too concerned by it cause I've done this bit before xxx

Puppy I think you will have baby in the next week or so xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky I know just how you feel!! And how you would have felt. I was :cry: ing reading your post, well tearful!! It's ridiculous isn't it! My tiredness has reached a whole new level too! :sleep:

Pink and Just BRILLIANT NEWS!!!! your pics are making me excited for my 20 week scan, I'm staying :yellow: too!

LICKING salt and vinegar flavoring off packets of crisps is my new all time favourite thing to do! :shock: = how my hubs looks at me when I do this. Got through 4 packs yesterday and 6 today. It's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo delicious. :shock:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck to all the lovely ladies ready to pop... Pups, Davies, Andrea, Embo sooooo exciting!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps I really don't enjoy :sex: either for so many reasons: it feels way too tight, my hubs is taking stupid strong hair growth tablets again so I make him use protection which is rubbish even at the best of times, I don't want him going too fast as I don't want him bashing my cervix, I always just want it to be over and my boobs hurt when they're messed with and I worry after that I'm going to bleed!! So as you can imagine I always have a 'headache' these days lol!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of exciting news! Just and Pink, congrats on the scans! Pink, I think that looks like a boy as well! 
Good to see you sticky.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and what the hell is sex? :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, ladies, since we're already talking about "down there" :haha: How do you ladies feel about perineal massage? Is it recommended in the UK? I haven't done it before and have either had an episiotomy or a tear every time. (tearing is much less painful recovery BTW) So I was thinking of giving it a try. Am I the only one? I read you should start about 34-36 weeks.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- With your fruit craving I'm saying girl. Old wives tale, but its true in my case. 

Just and Pink- So happy for your great scans! Don't know how you can stay team yellow, but I bet the surprise is worth it.


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 is that a substitute for :sex: :haha: If so I will take it!! xx


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Oh exciting a lady at my ante natal is havin home birth she said she is hiring a pool to avoid mess lol!! Are you in a pool etc? I must admit part of me would like to b at home for pure fact they can't inject me with anything! Are you doing it in ur bedroom? I hate hospitals! X

Unfortunately not :(

I want a pool but we don't have the money to hire/buy one. They're so expensive!

Oh and they bring their jabs with them - sorry! Lol

Pink i think boy for you, nothing really to base that on though.

Fili lol at licking crisp packets!! 

Jen if you think you're getting tighteneings etc now just you wait! Lol


----------



## filipenko32

Pups I just reread my post and it sounds like I just lick the packets!! :rofl: I meant the crisps - so I end up with mounds of licked soggy crisps :sick: sorry i know that's gross!! I lick the inside of the packets too when i've finished! I'm a monster!


----------



## puppycat

Lol pregnancy makes us crazy. If lickin crisp packets keeps you happy then lick away! Could be a lot worse! I know women who craved charcoal and exhaust fumes...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I was pregnant with Edie I had really strong urges to lick rough things, like newspaper and my cotton pillowcase. My stepson thought the newspaper thing was hilarious and still reminds me of it. Fortunately this time I haven't had any urges to chomp my way through the broadsheets. Yet.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats just and pink! Super cute u/s pic- I say boy too

Fili- LOL as I was imagining you licking the packets 

I craved fruit too, tons of it and was never a fruit person before

Hope u feel better Jen! 

Pups- it keeps sounding like u r next? Every day I think I will see that someone popped and you girls just keep them going. ;)


----------



## jenny25

Lol puppy I know xxx

Jodi thanks I'm feeling much better now thank god for that I'm making parmasan chicken with fresh jersey potatoes and sweetcorn for dinner I gotta love my slow cooker xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili you crack me up!!!!! I
Visioning that Pile of soggy crisps mounting up!!!!

I'm craving fruit too......but having a boy! Lol


----------



## fitzy79

I too keep checking in and hoping to read of some new arrivals...fingers crossed for all the ladies-in-waiting!

I am loving salt and vinegar crisp sandwiches at the mo. and nectarines...can't get enough of them! 

I had a scan with my FS today so all was fine with Itsy. Measuring 2.26cm and heartbeat was seen flickering away and heard too. This is my tough week as it's when I lost last September with absolutely no warning whatsoever. WEnt for a scan at 9+2 and baby measured bang on but heart had just stopped. Feel a little more relieved after today but the poxy hematoma is still there and hasn't shrunk too much. Am getting very small amounts of brown spotting which FS said could prob go on for a good bit longer:growlmad: Because of it I still can't fully relax but as Doc said eveything is looking good at the moment so have to keep hoping.

FS took me off clexane when got the big bleed last week and he wants me to stay off it. I had a mildly-elevated test last January but the most recent one I did only 3 weeks before BFP was negative so I suppose have to go with that. It's such a catch 22 really but I do feel comfortable enough not taking it given that the hematoma is still there and really don't want a heavy bleed again!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats good news on your scan Fitzy. It all sounds promising but I know what you mean that you cant fully relax. I think you've just got to trust your doctors judgement about coming off the clexane, Im sure he knows what he's doing!


----------



## Abi 2012

glad to hear all scans went well :D lovely pics too :D 

puppy sounds like your nexts :D hurry up lol need more baby pics to oggle at :) 

fili.. salt n vinegar crisps i can understand but just the flavouring haha you are one funny girl lol xx

everyone else :) hope your all well 

me... well i wanted to know what type of fruit i would be so just got another ticker lol im an onion :/ lol im still feeling a little under the weather got a lovely cold that i wish would go away lol 
baby is moving lots but still not able t be felt on the outside yet i sat with a hot water bottle on my belly last night and he liked that he was wriggling away in there lol :D xxx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks for all the doppler advice ladies x

jenny is it a bt200? how much are you selling yours for x i was looking at a new sonoline b one on ebay but ive heard your one is better xx

mrsmig sorry to hear your still feeling exhausted i was gonna ask same thing so thats not gave me much hope :haha: x

pink i think boy xxx

fili :rofl: @ licking crisps xx

puppy i was watching home birth stories the other day an she couldnt affored a birthing pool she bought a 3 ringed paddling pool for 11.99 an it did a great job :thumbup: 

:wave: everyone else xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats to embo on reaching full term whooohooooo!!

3rd tri for me tomorrow.....I can't believe it!


----------



## heart tree

So much good news! Lots of great scans and beautiful bumps! I'm reading everything but never have time to post. I'm typing with my left hand while breastfeeding. I miss you all so much! 

Hopeful where do you find the time to post? Delilah takes up so much of our time. I can't imagine two! 

Delilah is home and lovely. We met with the pediatrician on Monday and she had lost weight though. We're going back tomorrow in hopes that she gained. The weight loss could have been from the scale being different from the one at the hospital. If she loses more we may have to do more bottles and less breastfeeding for a few weeks until her due date. All docs are amazed at how strong she is. She gets out of every swaddle and she can lift her head on her own. I'm convinced her activity broke my waters. My sweet little terror. 

I'm hoping to be back on here more once we settle into more of a routine. We're still trying to get our house and the nursery in order which takes up all of my extra time. I'm exhausted. I knew babies were hard work. I didn't realize how hard.


----------



## Mrskg

great to hear from you heart so glad everything is going great and that you settling in to having delilah home with you x how exciting :cloud9:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi hearty lovely to hear from you sweetie xx


----------



## jenny25

Great to hear from you Amanda xxxx

Yeah mrskg that's the one I'm selling mine for 40.00 I paid 120.00 from ana whizz as it was monthly instalments for 6 months xxx


----------



## wookie130

I'm glad to hear that all is going so well with little Delilah, Heart! She'll start putting on some weight here shortly, I'm sure!


----------



## daviess3

Ah soooo nice to hear ur ok heart i was worried about u xx
Bumps have u heard from embo i havent seen her on here? x
Just going to eat peanut butter on toast had my hair done tonight so can look ok for birth!! Eyelashes tom an reflexology! Check me out pamper days!! x


----------



## Abi 2012

heart- glad to hear you are ok :) and fantastic news that you have delilah at home with you now, i hope she puts on more weight :) and glad that docs thinks she is strong xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I had a massive blood scare today. I went to the bathroom and when I wiped their was a LOT of bright, red blood on the wipe. I was screaming and crying. DH and I were on our way to the hospital, but I wanted to wash 1st since I was a mess. I get in the tub and there is NO more blood. I scoop inside thinking it will be a mess and nothing comes out on my finger. I am so confused I do it 3 more times and then call DH in and do it 2 more times. The blood was from my rectum. 

I know this isn't normal, but after 2 MCs, I was thanking the lord that it wasn't from my vagina. I think I popped a blood vessel or something going to the bathroom because I have barely had more than a few drops of blood since and DH can see an outer abrasion.

Heart,
So good to hear from you. I knew Delilah was home and knew you must be sooooo busy and exhausted. I pray she keeps gaining readily.

Moms,
Thanks for the advice. It sounds like I will have along time with DH and the baby and when he is done with paternity leave (no idea how long this might be with his new company) then call in my Mom.

Hopeful,
You are doing an amazing job with the babies and I understand not wanting anyone else to handle them. I might be like that even if my baby isnt small, lol.

Puppy,
It sounds like it is happening soon!!!

Bumpblues,
I vote bump.

Pink,
Congrats!

Just,
Yay for a girl!!!
Yay for a long cervix.

Fili,
You crack me up. That is a true pregnancy craving.

Mom2,
I am all for perineal massage though I have no clue what it is and won't research until I am in 3rd tri. I have a special oil for it. I will be stretching out all I can down below prior to birth.

Hi everyone I missed. It's been a bit quiet on the boards lately.


----------



## Bumpblues82

afm been at work tonight and had a busy day getting the new carpet and kitchen floor fitted.. you know ytou getting old when you get excited over a carpet haha!! any way not been too ill today felt a lil queasy this morning and still feel like i cant think of what i wanna eat as most things make me feel ill just to think about worst food aversion ever!! CHOCOLATE!!!!! NOOOOOO!! LOL had some galaxy before and nearly threw up my mouth watered and everything!! by boobs are soooo sore any sligt jiggle and it kills! tiredness seems to have eased up a little not too much to say its gone but enough now so im not sleeping all day! but anyhoo im NOT gonna freak out as i know its ok in there and only 6 days till scan! which reminds me I NEED TO RING THE MW tommorrow to get a booking in appointment as i waited till after last scan ! *sets alarm for 8am* any way hope your all well xxxxx 

ps anyone know when my ticker will move plase?


----------



## jenny25

I jus finished the first 50 shades book and I started crying like a big baby at the end wtf xxx


----------



## puppycat

Re perineal massage.. mw told me today you put a finger inside and push down towards your bum. She said use non scented oil. I had no idea!


----------



## Mrskg

Jenny I'll om you x

Kat that must have been an awful scare so glad it was nothing sinister xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Ok no sure what going on when I clicked on jennys name to om her it went to another page that said " get laid by a different woman everyday!" wtf it was like a dating page ???? No sure backspaces an this happen 3 times then next time I got a box appear on my iPad saying I've won a prize!!! Freaky! Jenny I will fb you lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

Mrs kg that happened too me today it went to another page I can't remember what it was though maybe the site has a bug or something ? Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Just been on the help page something def up seems to be apple users x really bloody annoying hope the fix it soon x I'm getting apple rewards an naughty site!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I THINK I just heard baby's hb with my Doppler!! I've been using it to get used to the sounds that are me lol and tonight I heard my usual kinda wow wow wow of the placenta and arteries which was in time with my pulse but also another one that was quicker that wasn't in time the was like a train if u get what I mean even oh had a listen :)


----------



## Mrskg

That's great bump esp so early :thumbup: xx


----------



## Mrskg

I fb'd you Jenny xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- No, definitely not a substitute for sex, not on your end anyway, but hey if it does enough for you hubby to substitute then good for him! :haha:

Pups- I've been told about it with previous pregnancies, but never bothered.

So for ladies who hadn't heard of it, you can either do it yourself of have your hubby do it. (Since I can't reach down there anymore hubby will have to do it for me. :haha:)
You insert your thumbs into the vagina and stretch downward, then move both thumbs up to 9 o'clock and 3 o'clock. You massage in this U shape using Olive oil. Stretching until its uncomfortable, but not painful. 
I think I'm gonna give it a shot and see if it doesn't prevent tearing this time. Anything is worth a shot.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fitzy- congrats on a good scan! The worry never really ends though, but I do think this is your take home baby 

Kat- freaky scare, glad u r ok. I had stupid hemorrhoids when preg and they went away soon after delivery. Thank god 

Heart- so glad to hear from you! Lol- I can post because I don't sleep anymore...jk

But I do get around 4 to 5 hours, not all in a row. We bottle feed breastmilk all but 2 feedings and I am tandem breastfeeding when we do bf, it's a trip having one on each side
So I read and post when pumping, from my phone which is always nearby to check times, we chart everything. We are fortifying all bottles now to 22 cal, 8-9 bottles per kid per day. Trying to get weights up and it's working but they still have a ways to go


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MrsK that happened to me too! 
Heart great to hear from you and you are doing an amazing job. Delilah sounds like she is doing just fine and will start to pile weight on soon. 
Happy Third Tri Bumpy! It doesn't seem 5 minutes since I saw your second line for your bfp I was so excited for you! 
Perrineal massage sounds a bit cringy to me and I think if I asked Mark to do it he would faint! I may give it a try though. 
Davies enjoy your pamper day! 
Fitzy congrats on your scan!
Kat that sounds horrible! This sounds wrong but I'm so glad it was from your rectum!
Afm, it's my birthday today! I'm 39 :-( I'm not sure how that happened!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks mrs m!! Happy birthday hope you get spoilt by the other half!!!!!

I'm getting those pages as well, very annoying hope it's not a virus.

Kat sorry about the scare, I had it once too from the other end but it makes your heart skip a beat when you see it! Glad there's no more.

Davies don't forget to update us on reflexology I'm really keen to try it myself x


----------



## bumpyplease

Ohhh happy full term to Kellie as well (pretty sure you are today) and pups today or tomorrow? Love that all you ladies are getting soooo close!!


----------



## Abi 2012

jenny i did the same with the first book i ryed my eyes out like a baby lol 

bumpblues - here is my babys heartbeat at 9+3 ish days for you to get the idea its very quiet you will have to listen really careful and it keeps going from babies to mine 

https://s1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/?action=view&current=IMG_0754.mp4

and this is a few days later a bit clearer for you xx

hope this helps 

kat that must have been so scary hun glad it wasnt anything bad xxx

everyone else hope you alright and getting on well xxx


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies I got the lesbian virus thingy this morning it made me laugh if nothing else! Woken up with a headache today!! An I hate taking anything but paracetamol may have to b taken!! X

Kat how scary but pleased u no what it was Hun x

Fitzy yay to scan. X

Bump pleased u feel ill lol x
Bumpy congrats on 3rd tri!! B prepared to start feeling rough!! I will keep u updated on reflexology I go at 12 today!! Exciting! X

Mrsmig happy birthday hun what u doing anything nice?? Did u get lovely presents?? Then again ur bubba is the best right? Xx

Mom2 I brought some olive oil to give it a go! But at the mo with my swollen bits don't no if I can face it but then I should rather than someone else doing it! I think I will try it?! Zx

Girls embo still not been on here? Anyone heard from her? X

I'm defo achey an feel very heavy down below!! X

2 weeks Croy!! Check us out!! X


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
It sounds like the kids are doing great. Wow, you work soooo hard. It let's me know what I am in store for. 5hrs max broken up. That does not sound like fun, but I know it is worth it. 

Mrs Migg,
Happy B-Day Hon!!!

Bumpy,
It's good to know that I am not the only one, and that you only had it once. 

Abi,
Thanks hon.

Davies,
Hope your turn is coming soon.

AFM,
All bleeding seems to have stopped. I hope it doesn't happen again as it is scary.


----------



## jenny25

Kat I'm glad the bleeding has stopped honey 

Sarah its probably cause the baby is engaged and you feel like your carrying a bowling ba around when you walk honey I'm sorry your head is sore try drink plenty of water 

Abi omg I can't believe ana walked out the poor lad must of been really affected by his birth mum and this is what he knows and that mrs Robertson must of showed him how too channel his feelings into the way he hence why he can't love cause he loved his mother an he thinks all women are like her xxx

Has embo been on Facebook ? Xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I have been awol for a while apologies but i have been stalking not posting. 


Heart so pleased delilah is home. I too wad overwhelmed when I had emily I did not realise hiw hard it is. But worth every bit. Good to hear from you.

Fitzy so happy for you. 

Bumpy well done on finding the hb so early thats amazing. Such a wonderful sound. 

Davies glad all is well with you and love reading your updates. 

Kat what a scare I would freak too. 

Ladies ready to drop lol. Eagerly awaiting updates so exciting. 

Fili loving the image of you and your soggy crisps. 

Hi to everyone else I cannot remember anything else. 

Afm I too going babys heart beat on my doppler its an angelsounds one. Have a bt200 ordered. Dating scan/ nt scan booked for next Thursday. Symptoms are easing and i admit i did freak out until I found the heartbeat. Understand now 10-11 weeks this can be normal as the placenta starts working. I feel more human today.


----------



## debzie

Oh and happy birthday mrsmig.


----------



## justwaiting

Happy 3rd tri bumpy so exciting only 13wks until bubs it'll fly by.

I wonder where embo is, maybe she beating us all to the punch and cuddling her lo.

Happy birthday mrsmig hope u have a great day.

I'm busier on mat leave than at work struggling to keep up but reading everyones news.

afm -I need to finish the babies nursery, hoping being finished will make bubs come lol. This kid has fully taken over my midsection. i have no more left. let me know how the reflexology goes davies. I havent decided whether to try to bring labour on yet, dont weanna get my hopes up and i have no desire for sex at all. Poor hubby has been waiting for my sex drive to kick in. I think my vagina has shut down!!!
On that note off to read up on you lovely ladies


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I have a quick question...I'm 5w4d along (so, EARLY on), and the past 2 or 3 days off and on, I've been experiencing some achiness and twinges in my vag area or perineum...it's kind of heard to pinpoint exactly where it is...perhaps in my pelvic floor region? Does this sound normal? Anyone else have this early on?


----------



## debzie

Wookie I had that like an achey feeling. I sled when I went for my scan at 6 weeks and the midwife said its normal and due to the increased blood flow into the tisdues down there. Still get it now.


----------



## jenny25

Wookie yeah that's normal honey it's stretching I had it and it's just due the changes down below sweetie xxx

Paul's away on a two week course with the jobcenter he has too do this before they pay for his sia course he got a job with g4s but as you see from the news they are messing people around and he was too get his sia badge through them but he has a guaranteed job with his uncle as long as he completes the course which I'm over the moon about but we won't see the benefit until his first pay xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, that is really scary but glad all is ok., you must have been terrified.

Happy Birthday MrsM, have a lovely day.

Bumpy, congrats on reaching 3rd tri. I too remember you getting that second line on your pregnancy test. 

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is well.

Hopeful and Heart, Im glad your telling the truth on just how hard it is when the baby comes along, thats all I hear people say that nothing ever prepares you for it haha, all worth it Im sure!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congrats on all of the great scans :happydance: And congrats to all those entering into a new trimester! Soooooo exciting! Happy milestone day too. Im 14 weeks today! Cant believe it! Feel much better sickness wise, just over emotional :haha:

I think the perineal massage sounds like a great idea, and will certainly be trying it when i get to 34 weeks :thumbup:

*Davies*, i hope that the reflexology works for you. My mw told me that in the last 6 weeks of the pregnancy I should try and cut down/cut out gluten as this can congest the birth canal and make it puffy inside. So i think i will give that a shot too.

*Kat*, that sounded so scary. Glad everything is ok!

Loving my doppler, use it once a day. I just love hearing that hb! Im going to be staying team :yellow: too. I love surprises! Everyone is already making their guesses! I _feel _like its a girl but DH is from a line of all boys so i _think _it will be a boy...if that makes sense. Im enjoying my 2nd trimester, i just cant wait for my belly to grow nice and round, so i can show it off! Im at the awkward 'has she eaten too many pies?' stage.....

*Heart*, so pleased Delilah is home! She will be piling on the pounds in no time :winkwink: Glad you have her home for cuddles. *Hopeful*, glad A and D are doing so well! Bet you are both so in love :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Still trying to catch up on everything :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Happy birthday MrsM! :cake:


----------



## wookie130

Yes, Happy Birthday Mrs. Miggins!


----------



## jenny25

Happy birthday mrs m xxxx


----------



## puppycat

Girls just fyi Embo has no internet. She said no sign of baby yet x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks puppy xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

anyone know when my ticker will change to next box?


----------



## daviess3

Thanks pup was worried x
Sticky that is sooo useful why can't they tell u that! Now what to eat in my gluten free diet? I don't really like meat!!! X

Hopeful we need pics!! I am not going to let anyone holdu bubba I don't think! X

Off for reflex will post when get back xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy birthday Mrsm!!! 

Happy 3rd tri bumpy!!! Time had flown by

Jen- glad to hear dh job situation is getting sorted out

Bumpblues- I don't know when those tickers change...

Debzie- glad u found heartbeat on Doppler


----------



## Mrskg

Can't stop crying for ducky please everyone send prayers to her and her family :cry: for those don't know her sister passed away after having a stroke at the age of 36 so very sad xxx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, how terrible...

My thoughts and prayers are with her and her family at this time. How shocking, and awful.


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Davies*, Im not sure why its not widely told, but there have been studies and i have a pregnancy healthy eating for a healthy birth book. As im home birthing, I feel i need to be pro-active and try ANYTHING to ensure a safe and speedy birth! :haha:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Oh no, :cry: Mrskg, send my love and hugs to Ducky :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

I messaged ducky on fb so so awful poor lady xx
Well reflexology was gorgeous felt really lovely she was trained in maternity/pregnancy reflexology had some lovely music on an i sat in a recliner chair felt very relaxed nothing has happened yet but she eased my aches a bit an i could actually put my shoes on!!! Will see long term but i may go back next week i really liked her x


----------



## Mrskg

Glad you had a nice time Davies xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Well ladies I've bit the bullet an bought jenny's Doppler x should I order gel or I have this baby oil gel stuff will that do? Xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies - I had a busy day yesterday, just catching up now. 

So sorry for ducky, saying prayers fro her and her family.
Kat - Glad to see things seems to be ok with you, so sorry for the scare.

re: perineal massage, hubby and I tried it a few weeks ago, it was the weirdest sensation. i guess we should start doing it again if we want to get any benefit but it was certainly a strange sensation. 

Davies - Happy 38 weeks to us! CRAZY!

Ok, off to breakfast with a friend, then to the doctors, home for a quick nap before I have some girls over tonight. busy busy. Excited for a slower day tomorrow :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

That is indeed very sad for Ducky and her family. Really awful news. im thinking of them x


Mrs Kg, I have the Hi bebe Bt200 aswell and I always use the gel for it. I tried using it once with Bio oil and it didnt work so dont know about the baby oil


----------



## Embo78

Haven't read back because there were about 20 pages since I was last on and I'm ill and emotional. Been throwing my guts up and just feel generally run down.
Emotional day because my 'baby' left primary school today. We went to his final assembly and holy hell it was so emotional watching the show they put together!! It feels like two minutes ago I was taking him there for his first day!

Anyway, having lots and lots of uncomfortable Braxton hicks and feeling a hell of a lot of pressure down below! Actually drove today for the first time and wish I hadn't bothered cos I'm in agony now :(


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi embo we've all been thinking about you and wondering where you were, so if feel better then read back and you can see how much we have missed you! Sorry you are feeling do run down, take it easy.

Davies that sounds fab I think I will do it at around 38 weeks also! Youve persuaded me!!!


----------



## KatM

Davies,
I'm happy you got some relief for your feet and enjoyed the session. Definitely get another. This is a great time to pamper yourself and ease some pain.

Embo,
That does sound emotional. Your other baby is growing up. Hopefully this one will be out very shortly.

So sorry for Ducky. 

Debzie,
All my MS stopped at 10 weeks on the dot. I freaked out too, but totally normal. Hopefully your new doppler will ease your mind.

Just,
Get busy on that nursery. Baby is coming very soon.

I'm busier on mat leave than at work struggling to keep up but reading everyones news.

My vagina has shut down too. We used to have sex a lot, but now I pretty much do it when I feel bad for DH. 

Wookie,
Girl, I still have that. I think it is totally normal.

Croy,
Look at how busy you are while so heavily pregnant. I love it. I hope I am the same way.

AFM,
I had blood and it was quite painful when I went to the bathroom again today. It sucks, but I am almost 100% that is is just pregnancy piles. I have external soreness. Since this is benign, it is a relief. It was a LOT less blood than yesterday, so it is most likely on the mend. Did anyone else have repeated hemroid issues that bled?


----------



## Embo78

Awe that's sweet you were worried bout me :) its nice to hear people care. I'm feeling a teeny bit sorry for myself today cos when gavs on lates I get pretty lonely :(

Had no Internet connection too so I feel totally lost and isolated without my BnB. Gav bought me some more data allowance today though so at least I can get in here :)


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies.. bit of an excited selfish post sorry :D 
i had a very big shock when i went on fb earlier this morning and saw a picture i wasnt ment to by mistake and found out my mum has brought me my bugaboo frog not only that ut she has vinyl'd the frame so it black and added noah's ark fabric to it its gorgeous :) not finished still has a hood footmuff and bag to be made specially but its amazing im so lucky.. so noah seriously has a noah pushchair!! lol 

pics are here of diffferent bits of mums task and she completed it with even putting sheets and blankets in it so its ready for him lol ( december hmm thats a while yet lol ) 

https://s1248.photobucket.com/album...rrent=582037_388571701206960_1632387091_n.jpg
pics 1-15 are of the bugaboo :D 

hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Mrskg

Abi your mum is very talented xxx

Embo glad you got more data x

Kat I've never experienced it but my friend did I'm afraid for her it didn't get better till after the birth xxx


----------



## daviess3

Girls my internets not working!!! It's doing my head in! Showing there's access but says no Internet access on my phone an laptop called orange 3 times who get it working for 5 mins then it goes again!! Connecting via 3G now wanted to see ur bugaboo pics but can't load!! X

Hubby has worked days come home had tea worked night shift last night he's doing it again Tom night! Tonight he's been fixing up a quad he brought to do up an sell we have actually not had a night together since last Thursday!! He got home at 0245 this morning an left for work at 615am! Got in at 530 pm cut the grass finished this quad had a bath I counted 5 mins an he's asleep!! I no he's doing it for us!! But I want my husband!! Saturday we got a busy day to!! Hope Sunday we will spend day together finally!! I feel bad moaning an I don't want to moan at him! But it's getting me down I feel like I don't even get a chance to have a conversation anymore! X


----------



## Abi 2012

davies have a look when you can there is no rush sorry to hear your internet isnt working what a royal pain in the bum! lol sorry to hear your hubby is working so much have you talked to him about it? you neeeed to spend some time alone together right. hope you have sunday together anyway and that you have a nice weekend xxx


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Aargh that sucks. 

Abi,
So cute. 

Mrskg,
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry it wasn't better input kat :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies we will b ok I just feel bit lonely when he's gone!! X
Kat ur poor chicken my sil suffered whilst pg to certain food made them worse like spicy or acidic not nice xx
Abi hopefully will sort itself out an I can look. X


----------



## daviess3

Abi I managed to load them!! Yay?!! I love it looks so good she is very talented!! Does ur mum sell these? Obviously I don't no what I'm having but would b interested once I no! Is that the bugaboo chameleon? I noticed u had 2 different chassis? One was regular one was same as mine all black which have u got? I'm gonna put mine up Tom sooo excited!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Sorry abbey but I see your not online x davies her mum customised the frame too from silver to black amazing eh x


----------



## daviess3

Wow that's clever?!! I brought it like that I got the all black! As I wanted it bit different it's a special edition!! On average £200 more lol!!good for Abi her mum can make a fortune! X


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah it's same with kitchen appliances I have black an they were double the price of White!

I'm liking black frames too I'm going for the britax mobile in black x the buggy comes off an carrycot an car seat fit on frame which my friend has they are only 6 months old so going to borrow them from her x this is good for me by the way cause I have a buggy fetish :rofl: I have a small boot so I'm limited by size :cry: 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...Q&biw=1024&bih=690#biv=i|24;d|sTrES-N8apb9mM:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...AQ&biw=1024&bih=690#biv=i|4;d|4REIjSHWnvhXsM:


----------



## Embo78

Davies we're in similar positions hunny! I have no Internet and I'm missing my oh so much while he's on lates!!

Is anyone else feeling more clingy/needy/vulnerable? I'm usually Mrs strong independent woman!! This is all new to me :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: embo x its only natural when your so close to your dd xxx


----------



## Embo78

Really mrskg? 
I don't remember this with my three but my ex was a complete w***er!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah I def think so x an I've also got w***** sperm donors I'd prob have been glad if they weren't there but I want my hubby with me all the time so it's different when it's "the one" iykwim x


----------



## puppycat

2am - ahhh an old friend! Lol

Had a nasty, crampy bm and now feel sick :/ baby is poking me down there too. One more day to term baby! Lol


----------



## melfy77

oh my, my computer is soooo slow!!! Took like 15 minutes to get it started lol. anyway i got my doppler today!!! It took me about 5 minutes to find the heartbeat, but I got one!! 157 bpm:happydance: I promised myself I wouldn't use it more than 2-3 times a week, so it doesn't become an obsession. But wow, it's such a beautiful sound :)

I'm leaving tomorrow for the weekend for a weeding AND I get to see my hubby:happydance: I'm taking the train, it's been like 15 years since I took the train last time. I'm really excited about it.

I hope you'll all have a great weekend:thumbup: and who knows, maybe when I get back, some babies will be born:haha:


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - I am feeling super needy and wimpy.

I am feeling awful, I am feeling sick to my stomach and super bloated and uncomfortable. I am wearing knickers and a tank top because everything else felt too uncomfortable or restrictive. I am feeling super emotional too, I keep bursting into tears, which I really haven't had happen in the pregnancy as a whole. Poor hubs is trying to take care of me and keep my spirits up but he works all day and I am having a hard time during the day staying positive. 

Doctor told me things are measuring great, right on track, but there are no signs he is coming any time soon. 
I am just praying that he comes soon. I feel like I can't do this much longer. I feel so tired and am getting discouraged. 

Sorry about the pity party post. I hope I can sleep it off tonight and feel better in the morning.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh my 3rd trimester friends! You are all just having a time, aren't you? I'm so sorry. I hope you all feel better soon and we have an influx of babies soon.


I went to my OB today and I lost a pound!! Woohoo! I guess fulfilling my fruit cravings is a good thing! :happydance:
AND, guess what?? I LOVE my OB! In two weeks I go in for my diabetes test, but I don't have to sit there for an hour after drinking a bottle of yucky stuff. :nope: I get to eat candy!! :happydance: I get to eat 4 Reese's Peanut Butter cups then go to his office for a finger prick!! Gotta love it! :happydance:


----------



## Abi 2012

my mum is doing it as a little project lol yes she just got vinyl and covered the frame with it as she cant afford to much its a frog she has sewn the fabric to the inside of the carrycot so its all snug and also sewn the fabric to the inside lip of the foot muff bit for the carrycot 
she doesnt do it as a job although i think she could make some very good money doing it i dont know if she will do it though its very time consuming and she has 5 kids at home with her so hard to find time lol 
she still has to get the hood and footmuff for the pushchair part and a bag to be made yet she is paying someone else to do that and just giving them the fabric 
you can find people who do customise bugaboo's around though i can look into it for you if you want davies :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You full term ladies, sorry you are having a hard time. The last 4 weeks of pregnancy are flipping hard. The only advice I can give you is rest, rest, rest, and it sounds impossible but try to enjoy the last couple of weeks of being pregnant whenever you can as you really will miss that bump for a little while. I know that sounds impossible and I never had spd or anything like that so I can't empathise with how that feels, my best friend had it though and I know she suffered horribly. 
Thank you for all the lovely birthday messages. I had a really nice day, nothing out of the ordinary, but I got some nice presents and some spending money, I'm going shopping with my mum tomorrow.


----------



## Embo78

Croy I literally cry like nine times a day!!!! My poor oh just doesn't know what to do with himself!!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah pups embo Croy we all sound the same!! Fed up has enough! Lol
People say rest then u rest an mw says stay active! What to do!! Well I'm trying to do happy medium! 
Croy I have had that uncomfy stage now I feel bigger my clothes uncomfy last night I had heartburn! Thought was done with that! Had shooting pain in my buttock an need to lay on my left side so babies back moves more central to my stomach as I don't want back to back!! I always wake up on my back!!! X
Croy is ur lil boys head engaged yet? X

Spoke to my friend with the premie last night her lil one keeps having braddys I think it's where hearttate decelerates! He is 2lb9 now but had to have a few days nil by mouth had blood transfusions as to much acid, he's been through the mill bless him an she is on the edge! He had a sight test yesterday an say it all appears normal yay some good news an he's having a 17ml feed now. She said I can go with her to see him but I may want to wait till after I delivered, I'm not sure if she's saying that for my sake hers or other people in the unit? She said if I felt comfy come on Tuesday to meet him, obviously I would love to but I don't want to upset her or anyone else waddling into the ward! 
Heart hopeful what would u say? X


----------



## Embo78

Hugs for all my third tri pals :hug:

Just been to midwife. Im measuring 38 weeks and he's estimated at 8lb2 already!!
Blood pressure great. He's not engaged but he's on the brim she said. She was bloody rough when she checked though! Ouchee!
Then we went to see the breast feeding specialist nurse and she offered so much support with breast feeding. Gav and I were both in tears when she was talking about skin to skin with daddy. I think it just made it more real for us both. I explained our miscarriages have made us both emotional wrecks and she was genuinely pleased for us getting so far this time.


----------



## daviess3

Ah embo so cute but 8lb 2 ouchie lol!!! Haha skin to skin I can't wait for that! X
Abi also bless u thank u so much for offering to look for me I been looking an there's quite a few on eBay I think it depends if boy or girl etc but that's really sweet of u x


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I am starting with heartburn, it's creeping up on me!! I feel sorry for you that you've suffered with it this long :hugs: 

My sickness is still going strong and I'll be 15 weeks on sat! When does the third tri start, is it 26 weeks?


----------



## daviess3

Fili I had heartburn 1st tri I did get it occasionally in 2nd but not as bad! But 3rd tri think most get it! Horrible!! Normally when babies heads engages it eases not in my case lol? X
3rd tri 27/28 weeks isn't it? If you go to pg forum bit in here it says it I think? Ur sickness should start easing soon hun an that second tri will b lovely x

I just had the shits haha!! My spd is painful today to!! My pubic bone really hurts!! But want to go out! I'm going for lunch x


----------



## Embo78

I classed third tri as 27 weeks :thumbup:

Where you going for lunch Davies? I really fancy Nando's but the peri peri sauce gives me bad heartburn :(


----------



## pink80

Big :hugs: ladies

Everything seems to give heartburn now - I didn't think that came until later :dohh:


----------



## daviess3

Everyone with there heartburn nice isn't it!! An 3rd tri u get it even when u don't eat pink!! Like in middle of night!! X

Embo don't think I'm going now! Prob me bein a brat but one friend said she can only go to a certain place where she gets hers for nothing as she's skint! Fair enough I suppose! Another who could come just informed me she doesn't want to go to the particular restaurant I want to bearing in mind she's never been before! She wants go to another place we always go an there's not really alit in menu I like an I have been there once already this week!! She's a really good friend an I just said oh thought u would want to go seeing as ur kids break up tommorow an I'm going to have mine by sep thought we could make the most of child free lunch for the last time!!! Her reply was well if u want to go to the ivy I would squeeze it in!! How about bollox I'm the pregnant one!! Don't bother! I said no its ok! I feel really pissed off about it!! I no I'm hormonal but can't help it! X


----------



## puppycat

Haha I love how much we're moaning third tri ladies! 

Embo most second, third, fourth etc babies don't engage until labour so that's no indicator (incase you were down about it). I know this one is as I have BAAAAAD head in ass syndrome here! Butt cheeks are sore, lol.

Having a fair old clear out here, sorry! Been to the loo through the night twice this morning, not pleasant. Been sick too in the night, think from the pressure of my overly insane heartburn/indigestion pressure. Ugh!

Haha.

More moans?

Have literally no appetite. All I've done in drink milk... and a lot at that. Seriously - 5 pints in 24hrs? Maybe. :blush:


----------



## Embo78

No not worried pups. Abi or Oli didn't engage until I was in labour. I know it's not an indicator at all :thumbup:

Been sick again today and got lovely diarrhoea! 
My clary sage oil and almond oil just arrived from eBay so I'll start using that from 39 weeks I think. I'll rub it in my belly and have it in my bath :)

Davies no way did your friend ditch you for such a silly reason! I'm sorry but you're the heavily pregnant one so what you says goes as far as I'm concerned :haha: 
I'd be pissed off too hun x


----------



## daviess3

I am pissed off!! Mess with the pregnant one! An u no what the silly thing is that like u pups I don't have huge appetite but I did get dizzy in shower so I no I need to eat!! I just thought would b nice as her children break up today! U no what I feel like saying bollox to everyone lol! Excuse my French! I may take Petes kids to pizza hut tonight instead as he's gotta work give them a little treat? I love my hubby an feel bad for moaning at him! X


----------



## Embo78

That's a good idea. I might take my son out. He's going on holiday for ten days tomorrow with his grandparents.
It'll be nice to spend some time with him. Frankie and Benny's me thinks!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh I like there to! It's right opp pizza hut! I may check out there menu an see what I prefer! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Sounds like the shits are going around? Did I read that right or am I delirious on no sleep? 
Isn't that a sign of giving birth? What if u all go on the same day?!

Davies- I wouldn't have cared if preg girls were in nicu! The one I was in had full term babies in too. Maybe she didn't want you to worry? I don't think it's a big deal though. 

Huge huge to the girls ready to pop, that uncomfortable feeling sucks and I didnt have it near as bad.


----------



## heart tree

I think you are right Hopeful, the shits mean it's getting close! How crazy would it be if several of you ladies had your babies on the same day!

Davies, I wouldn't have cared if a pregnant woman came to the NICU. The discharge planner and the woman who did an ultrasound on Delilah's heart were both pregnant. I felt bad for them actually. I knew how uncomfortable they were about to become. You won't have any time to visit once you have your baby, so keep that in mind. The Brady's are scary. Delilah had them for the first couple days of her life, but she always self recovered without any intervention by the nurses within seconds. They are more worrisome when the baby needs help recovering from them and when they last a long time. I feel so grateful that Delilah wasn't in the NICU very long and that she's perfectly healthy. Your friend must be exhausted. 

Kat, that bleeding sounded so scary. One thing you can do is make sure you don't wipe with dry tp. Get some witch hazel and put it on some toilet paper and use that to wipe. Or you can buy some Tucks pads which are essentially the same thing. I've been doing this as I had some constipation after giving birth which gave me a hemmerhoid. It didn't bleed, but the witch hazel kept the area clean and cool. 

Delilah gained weight but not as much as the doc wanted. So now we have to give her more bottles. This means I have to pump more. I feel like I don't have a life because I'm constantly breastfeeding, pumping, making bottles, and holding her so she doesn't spit up. I barely have time to shower or brush my teeth. Because she's so little, I can't do much with her. I can't bring her to stores or any places that have large groups of people. I can't wait until she gets her vaccinations so I can bring her out more. Luckily I can put her in a Moby wrap and take walks outside with her. We try to do that once a day.


----------



## croydongirl

My stomach has been upset for about a week, sometimes its worse than others. I don't think I would call it the shits the whole time but its not been predictable for a while! haha!

I am drinking tons of milk too pups, maybe it's just what our bubs need at this point?

Crappy weather day here in Seattle, lots of heavy rain and thunder. We are having friends over for dinner and I planned to grill on the BBQ because the last time I made this meal inside it made the house stink for weeks because it uses curry powder - looks like hubby will be out there with his umbrella but we will eat indoor I guess. Oh well.

Waking up to the news of the shooting is so so sad. Puts my moaning into perspective, So many people shot. What makes someone do that? I know that people are so angry at the guy who did it, but it just makes me wonder how broken he was to actually do something so awful. No normal person would do that. He was some ones son. I just keep thinking about my little man, and how I hope he will never be hurting enough to do anything so terrible, but how many little boys especially are not taken care of in a way that tells them they are loved and special and get them help if they need it. My heart breaks for the everyone involved. Its just so sad.


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - so good to hear from you!! Glad to hear you are able to get out and about a little bit with your little lady. Sorry you are having to pump so much, you are doing a great job mama.


----------



## wookie130

Ooooh, the shits = possible early labor stuff.

:pizza:

Perhaps we'll start having that influx of babies on here soon!!!


----------



## puppycat

I hope so! Have been 3 times today!! Lol

I have baby's head right there now and it's not pleasant. I seriously cannot continue if i go longer than a few days with this continual back ache and period cramps that i've had allllllllllll day today. I had a bath earlier to try and ease the ache and was falling asleep so i got out and went to bed for an hour.


----------



## KatM

Hi All,

Ready to pop ladies,
It does not sound pleasant at all. I can't remember whose baby is measuring 8+2, but they are a biggie.

Pup,
Feel better. Let's hope the shits means you are about to start labor very soon. Full-term tomorrow, so now is a good time.

Davies,
It might be a good time to visit your friend's babies. Everyone on the board said it would not have bothered them. Plus, it might make you feel good physically, seeing what the alternative is. And you might not have the energy after you give birth.

Croy,
I am sure DH understands. Hormones and neediness are so normal. I hope it happens really soon for you all. 

Embo,
I hope it is soon for you too hon.

Melfy,
Have fun hun!


Mom2,
I'll have to insist on the candy method or at least juice method testing. I dont want to drink some nasty glucose drink. 

Heart,
I bought the witch hazel wipes and am using petroleum jelly (I never use petroleum products, but this is necessary). I wanted to buy the Preperation H suppositories, but the pharmacist advised against it. I think I have an internal hemeroid that burst because I can feel it only when I go to the bathroom. It was a lot better today, a whole lot less blood. I'll take this any day over a MC.

It doesn't sound easy hon. I heard that most moms feel like their whole life is the baby at first and that they don't have time to even shower.
It's good that you are going walking with her daily to get some fresh air and maintain your sanity. Hopefully it won't be too much longer. She is gaining weight, so that is the good news. Plus, she sounds healthy and she never caught your cold.

Hi wookie, tuckie, sarah, 3x, fili.... lots of people MIA.

Hi everyone else!!!

AFM,
Nothing new to report. Bleeding is getting better and i am doing all the at home remedies. My GF is in seatle, so DH and I have the whole house to ourselves. It's nice to be just us for a week. Then a week after she returns, we will move into our new home. Think we are going to take a day trip to santa barbara this weekend.


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello just checking in feel like ive missed loads lol!

5 days till my scan :) and finally got the courage up to see mw shes comming round on thursday then im going for bloods the week after :) 

how is everyone?

my ms is just showing up randomly now sometimes all day some times morning some times at night and some days not at all lol!!


----------



## Abi 2012

sorry to hear all the ladies that are feeling a bit low at the end of there pregnancies but soon you will be holding your cute little babies in your arms so its all worth it in the end keep strong my lovelies :) 

bump glad ur feeling like you can see mw now hope that goess well... and yuk i hate having bloods done lol

hope all you other lovelies are doing great and your bubbas are growing strong and healthy :D xxxx

me.. well apart from tiredness not really much to update lol had a long tiring day at work my manager was in a bit of a bad mood he can be so rude sometimes :( and it gets me down a little sometimes ... my son had his last day in reception today :( he is growing too fast such a lovely bright cheeky little boy but wish he wouldnt grow up so fast ... xxx


----------



## croydongirl

Just posted a new pic on FB - measuring 44 inches now. That's one whole inch from last week!!


----------



## Abi 2012

croy i dont have u on fb:( cant see it xxx


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, I thought Davies was next, but now I think it's you! 

Can't wait for more babies!!!

Bump, good luck on your scan in 5 days. Normally I update the front page with scans and such, but baby is crying now. Gotta go!


----------



## Mrskg

Croydon I hear about the shooting how sad :cry: 

Heart when you get a min to update my next scan is on 15th august x hope delilah has a lovely big feed then let's you rest for a few hours xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart if you ever do get that minute my 20 week scan is on the 13th August. Kat I hope the haemorrhoids clear up soon. I got them in late pregnancy and for a couple of weeks after she was born then they went. My morning routine was maternity pad, nipple pad, nipple cream, bum cream, perineal oil, oh the glamour!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol mrsmig that made me laugh although it shouldn't really :rofl: it's the way you tell it :haha:

Sickness back with vengeance looks like another call to doc on Monday an see what no 3 tablet is :cry: happy but fedup.com xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lol I remember emptying my bedroom bin into the wheelie bin outside and a gust of wind blew all my used nipple pads out of the bin, I had to chase them all down the drive before they ended up in my neighbours gardens :blush:


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrskg my friend puked so much she ended up in hosp with an infection of her stomach lining :/ im kinda glad mines comming and going even tho i feel uneasy when its gone n just plain ill but its comforting :)


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl: thanks for cheering a :sick: lady up x mmmm no sure about the lady bit :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

anyone know if i can use hydracortizone cream when preg? i have a sore dry patch on my eye brow and its the only thing that will take it away x


----------



## Mrskg

That's the thing Bumpblues there is another tablet that I'm sure will def work even puppy recommended it but when I asked for it doc said due to cost they have to try everything else first :wacko: granted it would cost them £178 a month but if I end up on iv in hospital that will cost them thousands not forgetting all the wasted pills I'll be left with :nope: bloody nhs at it's best x


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah you can bump'as long as not on big patches large quantity or prolonged use .... Courtesy of google :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks and its just a tiny patch i suffer from contact dermatitis and psoriasis on my scalp :/ and it flares up with pregnancy!


----------



## jenny25

Sorry I'm not about the now I'm in the middle of reading 50 shades of grey I read the first book and I bought the 2nd book yesterday and I'm already on page 400 lol such a good read ive got a growth scan on Monday not too mention one of my friends is in labour just now, Paul an I had a fight he tried to be little me in the shop so I walked out and came home aarrons stayin with his nan until Monday so I sbe time too rest xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Jenny I'm on book 3 but not managing to read it as quick as first 2 think you need energy to keep up an I've none lol x woohoo for your friend my daughters friend just had a wee boy an hour ago called Riley that was on our boy list :wacko: bloody men :gun: my wee one away till tomorrow night so peace this end too .... Peace to be sick with out her hanging over my shoulder :rofl: enjoy your rest time xxx

My wee one is 5 an she doesn't know I'm pregnant yet she's rubbed my belly a few times which I thought odd but the other day she said I think you have a baby in your belly ... Not sure what to say I said would you like that ... She said yeah ... I said well we will have to see what mummy an daddy can do about that ... An she said dont be silly dads don't have babies :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah MrsK that's so sweet!


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww thats cute lol 
aiden has known before me every time that im pregnant and he laid his head on my ummy the other day and said i can hear the baby and when i asked him what it was doing he said sleeping xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah mrsk to cute!! X

Kat heart hopeful I think I will go visit she wouldn't of said it if she didn't want me to an I would love to meet him before I'm to busy to go up etc, I didn't want to feel like I would upset anyone! Heart my friend is exhausted she to is breast pumping an she says urs so painful she's Just yearning for her baby! He has had quite a few braddys an the nurses have to take him he had one whilst she was holding him! He's attached to do many wires machines etc she doesn't hold him often as she doesn't like to upset him when he looks so peaceful an comfy x 
How lovely yo take Delilah for walks in her sling I would like a sling to I think! Hopeful how's the nursery floor u still there trying to get 40 winks when u can? Lol x

Croy that shooting is terrible what a wierd place the person who did that must b in. There is truly odd people out there! I saw ur pics u look gorg hun I will do mine later I like milk to!! Wierd maybe were all havin boys! X

Pups I think ur next chick u all ready?? I been to loo once today but loose! Nice feel sick but think I just ate to much st pizza hut an garlic hasn't agreed with me since being prego! X

Jen I can't get into the books!! Tried the first one!! When does it get juicy lol! X

Mrs ur breast pads all over drive makes me laugh haha!! X

Embo see ur pics on fb ur blooming my lovely x

Hi to everyone else? X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun! Everyone says I'm blooming/glowing but my cheeks are flushed from puking :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Kids tend to know these things I don't know why they
Seem too sence it lol 
I bumped into my friend at the hospital last week and it looked like she dropped I was like ah not long left lol 

Sarah its so good did you finish the first I'm more interested in the story line that's developing rather than all the sex they have tw 2nd book is really good so far xxx


----------



## daviess3

No only got about quarter if way through just didn't think was all that maybe try again !! 
Embo u sick to?? I really feel like I need to b!! Can barely walk tonight pelvis an braxton hicks everytime I walk! Try an turnover I'm in agony!! Come downstairs as there was a bird size moth in my bedroom an I hate birds/moths anything with wings! I hid under duvet but couldn't breathe! I honestly can't move one leg without my pelvis hurting! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- we made the living room into a nursery until the weather cools off, it's nice as we have a changing table. Pack n play, tv (and got satellite tv hooked to it), love seat, big comfy chair and glider, it's pretty cool and I sleep on the floor on top of the comfort u body pillow which makes a great mattress. It's a much bigger room than the nursery


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a flyby...have had no Internet at home for a few days...has been my last day at work today but now on hospital with high BP and polyhydramnios :dohh:

Am trying to catch up with everyone right now so I'll just say :hi: and bye :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: never xxx

Omg Davies I'd have been out of there moths are my biggest fear x

Hopeful that sounds lovely :thumbup: x

Can't sleep watching a pissed and pregnant .... Madness! X


----------



## daviess3

I just come back up!! I'm in agony tonight! My pelvis plus braxton hicks an I swear baby's even lower I keep gettin shooting pains an i keep think my waters r gonna break I feel like there's a water bomb inside an baby's tapping it with its foot! Of that makes any sense!! My pelvis is horrifically painful this evening an it happened all of a sudden! An my pubic bone all at front an then from hairline downwards like period pain, not thinking its happening today but my body is def making progress for this bubs! X

Hopeful I was joking about u sleeping on floor as I didn't think u would get a lot of time r they still on different sleep patterns? Has hubs gone back to work? How fab front rooms a nursery must b nice to b able to chill out with them x


----------



## daviess3

Hi never pleased ur ok chicken x


----------



## KatM

I'm lurking to see if anyone goes into labor. Please keep us posted.


----------



## daviess3

Kat im in pain but I think it's going to b one of those situations where I feel like this a while! Tonight's particularly bad! Everyons says u will no when ur in labour an I don't so I can't b that bad ! X


----------



## puppycat

Yeh you know when you're in labour but i wish our bodies would quit teasing.

I have epic heartburn, keep retching into a bag in bed. So painful. Just get out baby. I've had enough


----------



## hopeful23456

Up early Davies! You ok? Twins are sleeping, they basically eat every 3 hours and sleep pretty well lately but D was fussy for 3 hours! Then fell asleep in my arms.


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh you poor ladies I was looking forward to third tri....now I'm not so sure haha!

Never sorry to hear you are in hospital sweetie hope they are looking after you.

Hi hopeful love hearing all about mummy hood!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## daviess3

Never sorrY I just read ur post back!! I thought it said out of hospital!! Hope ur ok x

Jodi bless baby dylan falling asleep after Being fusspot! Who weighs the most now? X

I'm in agony an I now realise its not braxton hicks it's bad spd in fact the worst I have had I honestly can barely walk!! My whole pelvis cannot move it I'm really really in bad way!! I can barely swing my legs to get out of bed an had to lift my legs to get back in!! What can I do please help me!! Also y would this come on all of a sudden last night? X

Bumpy if I didn't have spd or heartburn backache I would b fine!! Lol not everyone gets it mrs xx


----------



## puppycat

Davies i could write your posts for you lately. I'm assuming pelvis is due to baby being so low.

You sound more upbeat than me tho. I'm done.


----------



## jenny25

Sarah maybe it's possible early stages of labour xx


----------



## pink80

Hope those babies come quickly for you ladies, sorry you're in so pain :hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

I can only sympathise with you ladies. These last weeks have been hard on us all.
Davies my SPD has been acting up too but bubs hasn't dropped yet so maybe thats why it came on all of a sudden. Do you wear any sort of support? I wear a belly band and a belt around my waist so I can move. Try heat and ice packs on the area too.

Bumpy 3rd tri hasn't been too bad until this last week or so, just uncomfortable, more braxton hicks/cramps/back pain etc like most of the girls on here. STill loving all the movement. it's really a great time for me anyway, just gets ujncomfy towards the end.

Ladies, hubby and I are having a debate about our parents. Tom thinks we shouldn't let our parents know we are in labour until I've had the baby because he doesn't want to be annoyed or have to give updates while I need him. He also thinks they will be up the hospital as fast as possible just sitting around waiting.
I think we should let them know and let them know when the baby is born. i don't think they will come up the hospital until the babies is born. they both have had 3 children they know it takes a long time to have a baby. But he think excitement will get the better of them.
WHat are your views. Should u tell the grandparents during or after? What do your hubbies think?


----------



## Embo78

Davies, my spd is always worse in a morning because of switching sides all night long - AGONY!!
My advice is to take some paracetamol and sit upright with a pillow behind your back but get up every half hr or so and waddle around for a few seconds! It's the combination of rest and slight activity that gets mine under _slight_ control! It never completely goes away though :hug:


----------



## Abi 2012

just- thats totally up to you i will be telling grandparents and you lot when i go into labour if i have the time to do so :) but thats my choice lol and sometimes its nice for you to have your parents there just incase hubby needs some air then they can stay with you too?? it could be a long labour and hubby will need to eats sleep and stuff too lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Hope you're ok Andrea :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Just - me and Paul have been having tht debate I got quiet angry at him cause I wanted my mum in the room and him he said it wasn't fair on his mum I said 1 I'm the one in labour and would want my mum and 2 my mum is tracking over 400 miles too be with me so now I'm not having either I'm fed up of his bloody controlling ways I already gave in and got married in a catholic church cause he is catholic and he wants to get Kieran christened I said aarrons not christened and not once did he bring it up in the years we have been together aarrons not his biological child btw I still get angry about all this I had to get my midwife too speak too him I told him I didn't want a circus show cause his mum is like oh we new to have this an that person at the hospital while I'm in labour I got mega pissy


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Sorry Jenny about your DH :hugs: Me and my DH are dealing with the same issues. He wants his mom there, he said he's going to be very emotional and would like her support. And I'm thinking, umm, what about me?! I'm the one pushing two babies out!! We have had a few arguments on it, but I just don't feel comfortable with his mom there, my mom will be there whether he likes it or not. I told him his mom can be there when his sister decides to have children. I don't mind his mom coming in afterwards but that's a very personal time and I really just feel like that's not what I need, I need my mom there.

Just stand your ground sweety. :hugs: If you want your mom instead of his mom than I feel like you should be able to have it that way. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

I agree on what your saying hun Paul's brother and girlfriend don't have kids yet I'm my mothers only child so I did say the same thing hun I also said none of these people were there when he was conceived so why should they be allowed in the room where I deliver we are only allowed two people on the room it's a strict policy the hospital has I might even just opt for a c section that way I don't get any of the hassle it's not what I want but it saves all this right xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Andrea- you ok??? :hugs:

Jen- you should be the one to call the shots in the delivery room, you have to do all the work!

Emilie- we called everyone afterwards. But being it happened fast with the c section it wasn't a second thought to wait.

Davies- A is bigger than D now by a couple of ounces. She grows fast, is easier to feed and doesn't spit up. He spits up, poor guy. 

Fili- thunderstorm this morning here and thInking u would love it


----------



## puppycat

Andrea's on route home with meds. She posted in her journal x


----------



## sara1

Hi Everyone!!!:hi:

I'm back after a lovely 3 week holiday! I've been reading and trying to keep up on my phone, but I can't post on it without doing my head in. 
So much news! I have to say I really though there would be another baby on this thread by now. I guess after Hopeful and Heart I was expecting half the ladies in here to go early.

I'm bound to have forgotten loads, but here goes:

Pink, Just, Bumps, Fitzy great scans!! Congratulations on Team pink :pink: Just! Pink, I'm also thinking boy for you!

Abi, Kat, Mismig, beautiful bumps!!! I'm posting my 20 week bump pic from my holiday below. 

Kat- Sounds like you had quite a scare! I hope things are ok... can the doctor give you something to help... a stool softener perhaps? It's great to hear that you're loving being back in LA. The view from your Dh's study is divine. Have things solidified for him work-wise yet!

Heart- So great to hear from you, and major congratulations on having beautiful Delilah home with you. Sounds like things are a little hectic there at the moment, but I'm sure you'll find a rhythm soon.

Hopeful- sounds like you and the twins are doing great! You do realize that we're ALL waiting for pictures!

Happy belated birthday Mismig :cake:

Congrats on 3rd tri Bumpy

Fili- :rofl: You crack me up!!! Love the story about the crisps!

Congrats to Pups, Embo. Croy and Davies... YOU'RE FULL TERM!!! Sounds like quite a few of you are suffering at the moment :( Puppy, I really think you may be next, although Davies may give you a run for your money. 

Ducky- I doubt you're reading right now, but i was shocked and saddened to hear you're terrible news. I hope that you and your family are getting all the love and support you need in this difficult time!

Never- Hope you're ok

Afm- I had a WONDERFUL vacation... although I suddenly found myself surrounded by pregnant women who looked like f-ing super models. The heat was a little bit tough at times but other that that things were really prefect. Dh was an absolute prince... which somewhat makes up for the fact that in the 4 hours since we've been home he decided to take an moody pill... you'd think he was the one with raging hormones. I'm ignoring it and giving him a pass for the moment, though we'll see how long that lasts. 

Here is my 20week bump pic... I'm feeling particularly brave for posting a bikini shot! TBH in the week since I took this I think I've really popped, but I'm not taking another shot till V day.
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Embo78

Sara what a lovely bump :cloud9:

Glad you're home Andrea :)

I'm missing my boy :( Hes gone away for two weeks with his grandparents. Is it wrong that I already want to ring him?!?


----------



## puppycat

Sara if I had a bod like yours I'd totally be rocking a bikini too! :haha:

Glad you enjoyed your holiday, sounds like you had a good time.

Em my mum has had Laura all day and although I am sooooo grateful that she's not around atm and have been able to nap, I have still phoned to find out how she is :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Hot bump pic sara and welcome back! Sounds like an awesome vaca


----------



## Bumpblues82

I feel so ill today and not ms I do have it a bit but I have a sore throat and feel utterly drained and go dizzy when I stand up :( I had to take night off work and called in like 1hr.30 before my shift started and got wrong for not calling this morning.. I was fine this morning tho :/


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - Glad you are back :) You look fab honey, your bump is adorable!!

Hey ladies, not much else to report over here. Going to finally order our glider chair today and get a couple more things crossed off the list. We were supposed to go to a friends party, they have a weekend party each summer and people camp on their property. Its so fun but its about an hour and a half drive each way. Usually we stay but I have no desire to camp this year and I am not feeling up to so much time in the car. I feel bad for hubby but part of the fun of being there is that they have so much to drink, the have slushie machines with amazing and very strong cocktails! I know he likes to go there and really relax, and usually so do I but the thought of him being blitzo and me maybe going into labor an hour and a half away from home is not appealing.
We are going to his parents for dinner instead...not quite so exciting but he is being very sweet about not making me feel bad.

Every time I thank him for doing dishes or doing something else for me, he say "thanks for having my baby" I think he is realising how uncomfortable this time is!

Anyway, happy Saturday ladies xx


----------



## puppycat

I wish there was something you could pee on to say 'yes you're in slow labour' or 'no your body is being a bitch' :growlmad:

Next door have gone out and their feckin dog is barking so loud. Want to shoot the damn thing!!


----------



## Embo78

I reckon our bodies are being total bitches pups :rofl:

My neighbours are playing their music so loud my teenager can sing along to it!!! And if she knows the words, it's definitely not my type of music :haha:


----------



## sara1

puppycat said:


> I wish there was something you could pee on to say 'yes you're in slow labour' or 'no your body is being a bitch' :growlmad:

:haha: poor Pups! sounds like you're suffering! Did I read earlier that you're having a home birth? If so, you really may have to break out the bazooka for fido across the way.

Croy- You're dh sounds so sweet. It's smart to stay close to home too!


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome back Sara we've missed you chick!
Cute bump! I'll have to take another 1 in next few days.....I've literally exploded!!!!

Glad u are home Andrea

Sorry to all the ladies suffering...thinking of u all x


----------



## wookie130

I sure hope all of the heavily pregnant women on here in the third tri pop soon...sounds like you're all about fed up with this pregnancy stuff! LOL!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i need lemsip and a cuddle im not well at all!! :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

pups i wish there was summit i could pee on to tell me if baby is ok lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Bump that would be brilliant but I would be very poor buying those sticks all the time unless they started selling them on Home Health UK where I got my 100 pack at a time preggo tests and did 50 a day :haha:. If they existed I think we'd all buy them! Great idea! I still have wobbles and I've had 4 or 5 scans now :wacko: PAL normal! xxx

Hubs has gone to get me fish and chips as it's the only thing I can face eating strangely enough! 

The worst thing my neighbours do is their BBQ which drifts up if our window is open and nearly knocks me out with the smoke. We are a 1st floor flat you see and we overlook their patio directly.


----------



## puppycat

mmmmmmmmm BBQ, I love the smell of BBQ lol.

Although could probably go some vinegary chips - shame DH in work and I'm on my lonesome :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

me too pup im home alone as oh is on nights x


----------



## filipenko32

It's not that good pups, we just get the smoke, nearly every day when it's not raining so it's horrid, it's like there's a fire and we are being smoked out! And if it's hot too we can't open the window it drives me mad!! xxx


----------



## jenny25

Talking about bump pics will do one shortly I have been told it looks like he has dropped oh dear lol xxx


----------



## jenny25

Well here is my 32+3 pic 


https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/eaabc33c.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Nice bump Jen!! Fili we had fish n chips tonight too after a day at the beach they were sooooo good :0)


----------



## wookie130

Jenny, that's an awesome pic! Your dog looks very proud of you! LOL!!!


----------



## daviess3

Ah another blooming bump Jen gorgeous u look so happy zx
Fili fish an chips I never fancy but now pups mentioned vinegary chips could eat that out the paper? Yum! X
Sara u look hot mrs in ur bikini 21 weeks ur doing well x

Kat how's u? X

Embo nothing wrong in missing ur boy x

Croy I couldn't handle drive either I moaned at Pete turning corners sharply an all sorts I have to say I have done nothing but moan to everyone an about everyone I can't b around anyone I don't think! I'm really moody!! So girls wanted to check if my cervix felt diff had lil route about an defo feel hard bit that's softish just behind my cervix? Defo feels like baby's head is right there?! How do I no? Any clues?? X


----------



## Embo78

I'm not sure bout checking your cervix hun. I used to check mine just fine when I was ttc but now I just can't reach it!! It must be really high up?
I'll let you know if I'm successful tho :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Looking at my last pic too this one I've Defo look like I've dropped oops lol , Skye she is really protective so she is she loves her cuddles with me ahhhhh 


How are you feeling Sarah ? 

I've been trying too nod off but can't sleep I'm so tired xxx


----------



## daviess3

Achey hun moody!! Don't like anyone today! U def dropped! What ur due date Jen ? X

I googled it an I think it is baby's head I can feel under but of cushioning! X
Embo I couldn't feel mine as was so high not now!! X


----------



## Embo78

Oooo so this time next week I might be able to :thumbup:
When did yours drop?


----------



## heart tree

Love the bump pics! Sara you look like one of the supermodels you spoke of. 

Jen you have dropped. I wonder when your boy is coming. 

Sorry some of you are getting so uncomfortable. If it makes you feel better, I miss my body pillow and nights of sleeping. 

I missed that Just was having a girl. Which one? Justkeeptryin' or Justwaiting? Is there anything else I need to update on the front page?

I just took a walk with hubby and baby in our new stroller. We went to a cute area of town and got some gelato. It is a gorgeous summer day here today. As tired as I am, I needed that walk. I haven't been out in the sun since she was born.


----------



## wookie130

So good to have your update, Heart. The walk with DH and D sounds lovely! I'm sure it did all of you a world of good!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpblues82 said:


> thanks and its just a tiny patch i suffer from contact dermatitis and psoriasis on my scalp :/ and it flares up with pregnancy!

Try raw, organic coconut oil. Safer and works great!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i couldnt reach mine either really. Could feel it was soft and practically flat but it was just out of reach.


----------



## Embo78

Maybe it just feels different now I'm pg. I don't really know what I'm looking for now. I stopped checking as soon as I got my bfp.

Just had another massive clear out but my body is probably still trying to play tricks on me *sigh*


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

justwaiting said:


> I can only sympathise with you ladies. These last weeks have been hard on us all.
> Davies my SPD has been acting up too but bubs hasn't dropped yet so maybe thats why it came on all of a sudden. Do you wear any sort of support? I wear a belly band and a belt around my waist so I can move. Try heat and ice packs on the area too.
> 
> Bumpy 3rd tri hasn't been too bad until this last week or so, just uncomfortable, more braxton hicks/cramps/back pain etc like most of the girls on here. STill loving all the movement. it's really a great time for me anyway, just gets ujncomfy towards the end.
> 
> Ladies, hubby and I are having a debate about our parents. Tom thinks we shouldn't let our parents know we are in labour until I've had the baby because he doesn't want to be annoyed or have to give updates while I need him. He also thinks they will be up the hospital as fast as possible just sitting around waiting.
> I think we should let them know and let them know when the baby is born. i don't think they will come up the hospital until the babies is born. they both have had 3 children they know it takes a long time to have a baby. But he think excitement will get the better of them.
> WHat are your views. Should u tell the grandparents during or after? What do your hubbies think?

I'm with you. I will be telling family and close friends when I go into labor and when she's born. People like to feel included and it helps them build up excitement for your little one. If he doesn't want them to come to the hospital until baby is born, then just tell them. They'll understand.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

croydongirl said:


> Sara - Glad you are back :) You look fab honey, your bump is adorable!!
> 
> Hey ladies, not much else to report over here. Going to finally order our glider chair today and get a couple more things crossed off the list. We were supposed to go to a friends party, they have a weekend party each summer and people camp on their property. Its so fun but its about an hour and a half drive each way. Usually we stay but I have no desire to camp this year and I am not feeling up to so much time in the car. I feel bad for hubby but part of the fun of being there is that they have so much to drink, the have slushie machines with amazing and very strong cocktails! I know he likes to go there and really relax, and usually so do I but the thought of him being blitzo and me maybe going into labor an hour and a half away from home is not appealing.
> We are going to his parents for dinner instead...not quite so exciting but he is being very sweet about not making me feel bad.
> 
> Every time I thank him for doing dishes or doing something else for me, he say "thanks for having my baby" I think he is realising how uncomfortable this time is!
> 
> Anyway, happy Saturday ladies xx


I'm so jealous! Hubby has never thanked me for having any of his babies! I wish he would recognize what I go through and appreciate me for having his children, but he looks at it as something for the child, not him. :nope: He's a spoiled brat. (only child that never got over it) :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart, my 20 week scan is Aug 13th, and I think Mrs Kg is on Aug 15th. I'm pleased you got out in the sun. 
Sara, great to see you. You do look like a supermodel and I'm very jealous of those tiny bikini bottoms. I havent worn anything that small in years!
Pups, Croy, Davies I feel for you all. The pre labour feeling is hideous and your body does play tricks with you. It gives you the crazies. 
Jen that bump is lovely and the picture is brilliant! Love the dog!
Just - re labour, this is what happened to me. My labour was quick and I live an hour from the hospital. I woke with contractions, at about 5am. I went to the hospital at about 9 and got sent home as I was only 2cm dilated. I had rung both parents (they are separated) on the way there, and rang on the way home to tell them it was a false alarm. Not long after I got home my waters broke and I went back. I managed to text my mum to tell her it was all back on but somehow forgot to text dad. Mum was at work, about 20 minutes from the hospital and was in such a state she had to leave work and wait at the hospital for me. I rang her as soon as I gave birth and was really happy to see her as soon as she was allowed in. I rang my dad, and as I had actually forgotten to tell him I had gone back into hospital (as I said the whole thing happened really quickly, I literally got there and pushed once and she was born) he was very shocked and surprised but said he was pleased he hadn't known I had gone back in as it saved him a lot of worry. So there is something to be said for both! I think it depends on you and your parents. This time it will be different as I will have to rely on one of them for child care.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I have never been able to check my own cervix. :nope: 

Anytime I was in pain in the third trimester I went to the hospital to get checked.


----------



## puppycat

I think i'm becoming nocturnal :shrug: slept fine through the day but now its night, no chance!


----------



## KatM

3rd Tri Girls,
I hope you all go into labor very soon. You all sound bloody miserable. Feel Better. 

Just,
Great that you are still enjoying pregnancy despite the discomfort.  
Maybe you can tell your parents and tell them you don't want them waiting at the hospital and calling DH. A compromise. 

Sara,
You look hot! Why were you so hesitant to post? You are all low in the belly. Clearly preggars. So happy you had a wonderful trip.
That was a pic of DH's new work desk and ocean view. He took the job at the beach. 2 companies fought for him. We are moving 2 blocks from the beach on August 1st. I'm thrilled to be back. DH likes his new job and is keeping very fit on the daily company beach runs. Love LA!!

I've been eating tons of bran and it's gotten better. Hope your DH gets back to normal. 

Croy
So cute of DH. That trip does not sound fun pregnant. 

Jenny,
What a bump!

Heart,
Yay for sunshine and a family stroll. Ooh and gelato. 


AFM,
Round ligament pain and breath shortness. 
DH and i went to the farmer's market and the beach. I LOVE being back home!!! Then we bought him 2 pairs of runners on sale. His office runs are intense and he is determined to do some triathlons this summer. 
My bump is getting more obvious. People have commented, but I've barely gained 3lbs. Is this normal? I just read about 15lbs is normal. Oh well, baby keeps growing.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pups, I know how you feel. Sleeping at night has become nearly impossible for me!

Kat- You sound so happy in your new environment! There's no place like home! I wouldn't worry about your weight gain if your doctor isn't. With my first two boys I gained barely anything, then all of a sudden put on 16 lbs in one month! I was young and thin then too! I've really been trying to watch it this time, I've only gained 6lbs. As long as I don't gain over 15lbs both doc and I are happy. I'm a big gal now and don't need to gain at all.


----------



## puppycat

Been a huge 'incident' by me. Could hear all the engines and see the lights and then FB said house fire. Must be pretty bad because its been going on ages. All the generators etc too. Hope everyone got out :(

Just had to rush to the loo again too but woken up completely not tired. 2hrs cat naps it seems i'm destined for. Baby moving loads but no sign of anything else, usual aches and pains still there


----------



## jenny25

I'm not due till 12th September but I won't go that long as nice to stop aspirin next week then stop clexaine 3 weeks after I can't see me going full term I think baby will come around 36 weeks I can feel him engage when I walk it's getting harder too move around xxx


----------



## sara1

Thanks for the great welcome back ladies... I really did miss you all and my bnb obsession.

Jen- Love the bump pic! Your fur baby really does appear to be keeping guard!

Kat- Your new LA environment sounds lovely. It's great that your dh's company has work runs... they just closed the gym in my hubby's building because they're expanding and want to convert it back to office space. Although to be honest the fact that there even was a gym is pretty amazing for Greece. Hubby seems to have settled down thankfullly!
I wouldn't stress about weight gain, as long as your doc is happy.

Heart- Once things settle down a bit you'll be out strolling with Delilah every day! I imagine after all the bed rest time you had you must be dying to get out and about a little bit. It'll happen sooner than you think.

Afm- It's actually quite nice to be home... I'd forgotten how much I LOVE my pillow- Best sleep I've had in ages


----------



## daviess3

I bet u missed that cushion Sara? 
Where's ur cushion heart? Pleased u had a walk sun makes u feel good to right? How many hours does d sleep for?? X
Hopeful twins sound like there doing fab have u managed to go out much? X

Kat I wouldn't take any notice of what they say to gain etc if ur healthy eating an slowly gaining some people put lots on some nothing your bumps coming along nicely so go with that hun x

Jen i think ur going to be around 36 weeks to have they told u how big he is yet? X

Oh pups hope everyone's ok! Horrible to think of people inside, I was nocturnal like u yesterday evening last night I kinda slept woke up 3 times to pee but other than that not to bad! X

Embo I am same was to scared to check after bfp! What we like! But did few weeks back an was to high to reach now not that far back an can feel hard but cushiony bit behind don't no if it's a head or what. I'm probably dreaming! Lol 

Afm pelvis still painful but nothing like yesterday! Thank goodness!! ( kinda don't want to speak to soon!) x


----------



## jenny25

Sarah my last growth scan was st 28+5 he was 3lb I have a growth scan tomorrow morning so will find out then what he has put on I also have a Doppler scan where they measure the blood flow through the cord placenta and the two arteries down beside the vaginal wall , my mil is coming as she hasn't been in too see a scan yet she came along at the 12 week one but only one person is allowed in the room sonshendidnt get too see him 

Hehe my Skye is awesome she has been cuddling all morning I went back too sleep lol xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! Every day I come in here with the hope to see another birth story or even a pic but those little ones are keeping us all waiting!

Puppy changes in sleeping patterns are hard. I keep sleeping only a few hours at a time and I can definitely feel it during the day. 

Kat nice to hear you're feeling better and the bran is helping. Walking in the beach! I wish I could just do that but unfortunately I have another 25 days until our holidays start.

welcome back sara!! Lovely bump hun! 

jenny as you mentioned the injections, did you get a lot of bruises at the beginning? did it get better with the bump getting bigger? I'm getting huge bruises as I keep hitting my tummy against the kitchen counter whenever I want to get something from the cupboards. :blush:

davies, pelvis hurting? that's an uncomfortable one. I had it with my dd on & off during the whole pregnancy (ufffffff). 

mom2 6lbs sounds ok for how far you are now :winkwink:

Afm, I've been having cramps here and there and yesterday was quite uncomfortable to the extent I was sure it was the end for me. But I feel much better this morning with ms letting me know all should be ok. I keep getting sort of stabbing pains in my (.)(.). That's a new one for me! 
Tomorrow I have my first antenatal appointment at the hospital. I'll be getting my notes, bloods, ... I'm going to try to get a scan as the doctor at the EPAU said I could always ask the midwife on my usual appts to send me to them for a quick check. 
Weather seems to be improving in London (I'm sure fili won't be please as it's hotter than the last few weeks) and maybe we'll have some sort of summer after all. Getting ready for the Olympics.


----------



## jenny25

Madrid yes I did I do my injections about an inch either side of my belly button one night it will be right side then next will be left I thought it was going to be harder as I got bigger but it's ok just sometimes he wriggles when I grab the skin too do it lol my marks are not as bad as they used too be they are very small I just rub the area after I do it xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I should try the rubbing then :haha: The nurse told me to put them on as in a stabbing action but maybe if I grab the skin it may improve too :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Madrid if I could advise you pinch the area your going to put the needle in and place the needle inbetweeners the two fingers holding the skin that should minimise any marks xxx


Well I have had a massive clear out Infact I've been 5x so far it's just sorry for tmi but it's falling out me meh I hope nothing happens I'm on my own Paul's in Chelmsford at a referees course lol xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, 

Sara, good to hear you had such a good time, you look so neat and toned in your bikini, definite bump now though.

Jenny, your bump is really big now and does look lower. I love your dog in teh background so cute.

Heart, its me that "thinks" Im having a girl. I honestly dont know for sure and didnt ask teh sonographer to confirm it. I just got a very close look between the legs when they were checking the babys bladder. Im certain that I seen three lines and def. no penis sticking out. But Im still technically keeping it a surprise until the birth.


Ladies for those of you that have dogs, how do you think your dogs will be with the babies?
I have a big labradoodle which has an amazing personality and completely non aggressive but rather hyperactive at times, she's only turned 2. People are saying to me "are you going to give the dog away" which I cant believe as she's totally part of the family. But I think people are concerned about having a dog around a baby. 
Im thinking that she will be fine and get used to having the baby around, but obviously I'll need to use common sense and not leave them unsupervised together. I worry about her tipping over the moses basket as she still jumps up or trying to lie on top of the baby to cuddle it.Things like that Im going to have to discourage.


----------



## sara1

Just- Almost everyone I know has kept their dogs without incident. My sister has two big Australian sheep dogs, and my good friend has a big lab, and they all managed the transition just fine. My advice would be to make sure you have stable furnishings if she's hyper, and perhaps ask an expert for training ideas. My sister's dogs were super protective of the baby when she brought her first home (they have 3 now) They would growl and whine if friends went near the crib unaccompanied by my sister or husband. It was super cute.


----------



## jenny25

Aww thanks just xxx

Well just Skye is great with kids she has always been around them we have had her since she was 7 weeks old and she has been around babies and toddlers and with having aarron she loves them I'm going to introduce her slowly to the baby she will stay with mil for the first few days and Paul will take baby clothes around to his mums and let her sniff it do she knows the baby's scent and I will make sure not too make a fuss when she heard my friends baby cry she crys alerting us something was wrong xxx


----------



## daviess3

Just I have a st Bernard am she's my baby!! She's not going!! I have actually cried over the thought of upsetting her! But I have always had kids around her my husbands my nephews Petes nephews etc she's ever so timid I would never leave her alone with a baby or any dog for that matter but I think u just need to adapt ur situation,
I brought bloom high chair which baby can go in from birth so when we eat baby will b at our level rather than on the floor in a bouncer which is in the dogs level etc. 
I am going to use my pram downstairs as its sturdy as a Moses basket she could quite possible of knocked over with her fat arse!! I don't want to b telling willow off for gettin in babies way it's her home to! An I don't want her to b in baby's face either so hopefully these things will b ok! I'm lucky my st Bernard needs 18 hours sleep a day an trust me she needs it !! She b fine!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just when Edie was born we had a Rottweiler German shepherd cross. He died at age 14 when she was 6 months old. He was always absolutely fine with her, but he was slightly affected when we brought her home from the hospital. The postman knocked with a parcel my friend sent for her and Bruce tried to get the parcel and ended up nipping the postman! He refused to deliver our mail after that we had to pick it up from the sorting office!! We think it might have been him protecting her as he had never ever nipped anybody before. He almost stood on her head once when she was laid on the floor but that was an accident. Like you I tried not to leave him alone with her for a while but he was always marvellous with her.


----------



## Abi 2012

well hapy new weeks to the ladies on here! 
im 18 weeks today :D 
i spent the night at a friends whilst my oh went out for a birthday drink with his dad and a friend was nice evening watching all sorts of rubbish films and eating lots of junk! then today we took the kids swimming josh had a lovely time and then sat in the garden for the afternoon whilst the kids played .. enjoying the sun while its here! i feel drained this evening terribly but im happy its been a good weekend :) xxx

hope all you ladies in the uk have enjoyed the sun today :) 
all the other ladies hope your well :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 18 weeks Abi, happy 19 weeks Kat and happy 17 weeks me! We spent the afternoon in the beer garden at my dads local! He goes every sunday so I drive through with Edie as mark was working. I was overdressed though I was boiling! One of my dads friends has a little girl a couple of months younger than Edie so they had a lovely time playing, it was a very pleasant afternoon. And I've got steak for tea for a special treat! The sun has worn me out too Abi I could just go to sleep.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ladies, thanks a lot for all the dog advice and stories. I've just been thinking about it a lot lately with peoples comment. I think the dog will be absolutely fine as she just loves kids, she's just a bit clumsy at times. She is my baby too though and just no way we could consider giving her away. The people that seem to be asking me if we're giving her away arent dog people in the first place , I think thats the difference.
It will just be interesting to see how she reacts to a new baby as she's so nosey and curious. From what Ive read online though dogs can be natural baby sitters always looking out for children. They must have mothering instincts too.
Thanks x


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello everyone!!

well my ms has turned into just feeling ill when i smell something cooking or eat too much but im not freaking out yet lol xx 3 days till my scan :) x


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls my friend had her baby today a little boy 7lb12 she ended up having a c section as she was taken in thus too get induced spent 16 hours on a drip that didnt work so ended up having that he is such a cutie xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats to your friend Jenny! Hope u feel better soon bump!

Sorry for the TMI but has anyone noticed their nipples are really dry? Mine a looking a bit crusty it's grose!!!!! A bit like when u get dry skin and I can pick it off yuck!


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer mine have!! xx


----------



## jenny25

Yep bumpy mine have leaked on more than one occasion as well lol 

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Just keep- I have 2 crazy jack Russell terriers, 5 yr old and almost 1 year old, they are loving but we don't let them by the babies and won't for awhile. We have 2 gates up, one of them is 11 ft long, to keep them in 1 part of the house (kitchen/family room/dining room) . They have their kennels and a couch so are happy with it and are right by us on the other side of gate.


----------



## KatM

Hi everyone,

Hopeful,
I am so happy that you are posting so much still. How are the babies today? I love terriers.

Sara,
It's good to have you back. I am going to buy my body pillow tonight.

Davies,
Good to hear that you are feeling better today. It should not be too much longer.

Madrid,
I get the stabbling pains in my boobs too and have for the whole pregnancy. I guess they are just growing. Good luck at your appt.
The beach is glorious!

Mrs Migg and Abi,
Happy milestones! I changed my ticker to reflect my current measurements. I always thought my old ticker was off. This coincides with my LMP much more closely. I wasnt tracking O, so I honestly don't know.

Hi everyone else...croy, NSN, heart, jenny, puppy, abi, embo, etc....

AFM,
Santa Barbara was glorious!!! It was the perfect beach day. I am really starting to show and will post a bump pic soon. I love wearing my maxi dresses.


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies :) josh is going to grans today to go to the park while im at work :D im still coldy but not as much as i was before.
how are you all this morning xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ugh! I'm taking my ds and my lil bro and sis to farm today and ms decides to come back lol :/ I know I have to keep away from the animals lol another reason for the ugh is my friend on fb who is about 20 weeks plus and complaining that she can't use the thing she wanted to stop smoking and has no will power... I feel like putting how about just thinking what u are doing to the baby every time u smoke grr!


----------



## daviess3

Morning ladies it's quiet on here lately!! No twinges for me!! All good this end no gossip! 
Got antenatal class today 130-330!! Put buggy up last night I love it!! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all?? Im guessing no babys since i was last about.. 

My princess is growing up far to fast! Shes now crawling and got tooth number 3,4 and 5 trying to make an appearance! 
She is getting more beautiful by the day. I no everyone thinks there kids are beautiful but i cant go anywhere wthout being stopped lol. 
https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/309329_10150996274199121_148228104_n.jpg
This was her in her paddling pool yesterday <3


----------



## puppycat

Tis quiet indeed.

Slept better last night and had a full day of nesting yesterday. Very achey today.


----------



## daviess3

Pups that's what happened to me other day! An I swear I thought I was in labour fri night did far to much!! I feel I'm expanding daily!! Don't want to get any bigger it scares me! I like little bump! X

Tracie she's a beauty! No more bubbas yet were all waiting!! X

Just trying to decide if I can sit in garden or not face it! Actually got up at 9 but feel little sleepy already! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im taking madam to the park and tire her out! Iv got work at 6 so wanna get as much time with her as possible :)


----------



## justwaiting

Just - I have two english staffies and I can't wait for them to meet the baby, they are both big softies. I'd never leave them alone with the baby but am not scared they will hurt it and wont get rid of them. I love the relationship between dogs and children. My male dog also has decided the babies room is his fave room since setting it up, it's the first place he goes when I let him in the am. I think my only worry is them pushing past the baby and knocking it, there boof heads and don't consider personal space! I'm sure it'll be fine.

Thank you all for your advice re: parents and labour. I still don't know what to do. i tried to enlist my mother to be spokes person until she informed me she had planned on being at the hospital waiting. Oh dear Tom is going to lose his head, he hates ppl hassling him and putting pressure on him. Might have to inform them when we go to the hospital and then once the baby is born. I don;t want a room full of people waiting for me. Or maybe I should pray for a 4am birth or something, they are unlikely to come in then. 

Hopeful - how are those babies? How r u going? is hubby still at home?

davies - r u feeling antisocial too? everytime someone calls me or wants to do something i groan. I just want to be alone to do my own thing. 

Sounds like all us girls are having lots of promising signs that our bodies are getting ready. can't wait to hear who's next.

Pups - you mentioned that ur appts are fortnightly, was it the same with laura? Mine are the same and I thought it was odd too.

Tracie your girl is gorgeous and wow they grow fast.

Hi to everyone else. yay to all the milestones, ms and everything else.


----------



## puppycat

Well i only lasted until 37+5 with Laura but i'm sure they were weekly then. More cost saving i expect!


----------



## sara1

morning ladies!
Hope everyone's having a lovely Monday!

Tracie- She really is a beauty!
Kat- You'll love the body pillow... I don;t know how I ever slept without one!
Davies- Have fun at your class.

I woke up this morning at 6 am literally screaming from a vivid nightmare. I don't think I've woken up like that since I was a child. It was so intense, I've been on edge all day because of it. I've been having a ton of really vivid dreams lately, but this was the only bad one...very weird. Anyway... I should be hitting the pool right now but after a morning of running errands I can't seem to face getting off the couch... maybe a nap is in order :sleep: 

In other news, I finally managed to get myself to go into Mothercare and a few other shops to start pricing out things for the nursery. I still haven't bought a single thing, but I think I'm almost ready to start:)


----------



## daviess3

Mine are fortnightly doesn't feel right does it I want to no if it's further engaged etc etc!!x

Just yep can't b bothered with people sounds horrible but a good friend of mine is off an on with her hubby all the time she's been with other people when they split moans constantly about him!! I have advised her that it's so over between them
They have been together since 16 had children at 21 I think it's just fizzled I couldn't think of being with another man!! She wishes he would meet sum1 else!! 
Anyway long story short he moved out well numerous occasions moves out!! An everytime she gets back with him then continually moans about him an not fancying him etc! She invited herself over sat night! I had to tell her I was going to bed coz of my pelvis! Yesterday morn she wanted to come over etc! You no when u think no I can't I just wanted Pete to enjoy the day with his kids he's been working so hard lately! 

Rant over but yes just I am very anti social lol!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tracie what a gorgeous little girl! They do grow so fast but each little milestone is such a joy isn't it?
Just, my partner didn't want my mum in the delivery room with us which was fair enough, she waited in the canteen. Because they have lots of paperwork and possible stitches and stuff to do once baby is born its a while before she was allowed in. In fact she wasn't supposed to go into the delivery room at all, but my midwife was new and it took ages for her to get the paperwork done and she was going to miss visiting hours so she was lenient and let her in. 
Sara sorry to hear about the nightmare. It sounds horrible. I totally know what you mean about buying stuff. I was in a shop the other day looking longingly at the baby clothes. It actually took a few minutes for me to realise that I am pregnant. Most women at 17 weeks pregnant would have started buying the odd bits and pieces but it hadn't occurred to me that I should. I don't think that subconsciously I have accepted the pregnancy yet. Maybe after my next scan. 
Pups, good work with the nesting! Don't wear yourself out though. 
Embo, Just, Davies, Croy, hope you are all bearing up ok. 
Hi Kat, Hopeful, Heart, Lexi, Sticky, Abi, Melfy, Madrid, Debzie, MrsK, Bumpy and all who I have forgotten. 
Pups is Laura out of nappies yet? I'm trying intensive potty training this week. I don't think it's going to work though.


----------



## puppycat

Yes Laura's been potty trained about 3wks now. She still has accidents when she's tired or poorly and poohs are a challenge but she's going great guns. Still in night nappies though obviously


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well I think I've abandoned it for today. 3 accidents and she asked for a nappy on. She hates not being able to do something and her confidence isn't great so I'll just keep plugging away till we get the hang of it.


----------



## puppycat

Its hard, there's no doubt about that. How old is she? X


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys back from hospital , Kieran is 4lb6oz I have Togo back in two weeks for another scan my fluid level is quiet high they don't know if it's because I was ill last week or due too the gd but on another note I've been told I am either going to have a sweep at 37 weeks or a planned c section we have until I'm 36 weeks too decide on mode of delivery I'm so exausted I was still awake at 3am so only had 3 hours sleep Kieran is also engaged between 1-2/5's xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She's 3 in November. Her confidence isn't great though. It's almost like she is frightened of failure. At such a tender age!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Jen posted at the same time. What method would you prefer? Did you have a section before?


----------



## jenny25

Well I had a a normal delivery when I lost my first son and then section with aarron try said if I have a vbac I will have to be strapped to a monitor at all times to make sure he is ok and to check my scar that it won't rupture where the section I will be in hospital for a few days etc I don't know what too decide xx


----------



## wookie130

Jenny, I've never delivered a baby before, so I'm afraid I won't be of much help in giving you advice...but it seems as though the ball is rolling on bringing Kieran into the world! How exciting!


----------



## Madrid98

Jenny I had my first by c-section and my ds was born 3 years later v-delivery. You can go for it and they'll have you monitored at all times. If they have any doubts they'll take you in straight away so don't worry. Recovery is better after v-delivery particularly if you don't have stitches (as it was my case). The doctors always prefer the c-sections but it's up to you to decide. Don't be pressured into taking an option that isn't right for you or that you aren't entirely convinced.


----------



## puppycat

MrsM she's the same age as Laura then, Laura's 3 on Nov 20th. Not that its any reflection on when she should potty train because all children are different but they do just tend to 'get it' so don't lose hope. No pressure is the best way. Ask her if she needs to go on the potty periodically and take her to the loo when you go but don't force her to use it. X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So many mommas waiting for babies to come, soon! My good friend is 38 weeks and wants a VBAC. She's very anxious and even though this is her 3rd, she's never gone to her due date. One was a premie and one was an emergency c section. Her doc won't let her go over her due date and she's very nervous that she'll be pushed into having another c section. I wish I could help her, and you ladies. I remember well that feeling of "Come on, baby! Get out!"


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm getting excited about the third trimester, I'm almost there! But I'm also starting to freak out about how much needs to get done before baby comes! I haven't been able to start on my nursery because my hubby hasn't gotten my sewing room done! :brat: I need him to get that room done (the floor is ripped up, the ceiling is taken out, and the walls all have holes) so I can move all the stuff out of the nursery and into that room and get started!! Its all work that I can't do, so I feel totally useless! 
But, the good news is my tulle should be coming in the mail tomorrow so at least I can start working on the crib set and some tutus for Gloriana. That should help keep me calmer, I hope!


----------



## croydongirl

Tracie- She IS gorgeous! I would stop and tell you that too :)

Mom - I would been feeling anxious about not getting the nursery started too, I hope hubs can find time to finish what he needs to so you can get started. But I am sure that once you start getting some toule projects started you will feel better. 

Davies - How big are you at the widest part? I bet you are still smaller than me if that makes you feel better. 

No twinges over here either. It's Monday morning, the start of another week of waiting! I said to hubby last night, "this might of been our last weekend without a baby" and he replied. " no, we have two more weekends before he shows up" Oh man. I know he could be right but I hope not! I am hoping for him to come righto n his due date - we haven't had one of those on here yet have we? A little one that actually came spot on the due date? I'll take that spot! haha!

I am drinking Raspberry leaf tea and eating pineapple. I heard that pineapple can sometimes trigger contractions, so I got pineapple fruit ice bars because I am craving ice lollies all the time, and also bought a pineapple that I will chop up and munch on later. I might get hubs to get some pineapple juice too. Something tells me my heart burn will not appreciate all the acid, but if it helps get things started I will try it, and honestly, even if it doesn't, the thought that I am doing something positive is helpful to get me through the day.


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Let us know what you learn in class.
Take care of yourself and set boundries with that needy friend.

Puppy,
Great that you slept.

Sara,
Sorry for the nightmare. That sucks! Vivid dreams are par for the course right now.
I have not and won't buy a thing until 3rd tri which I count at 26 weeks.

Jen,
Kieran is a biggie and sounds almost ready to come in. My GF had 2 VBACs and loved the experience. You'll do what is right for you.

Mom2,
You are way ahead of the curve, so try and relax a bit. I am not buying a thing until 3rd tri.

Croy,
I hate to break this to you hon, but according to the pineapple theory, it is the core that causes labor.... So you will need to get whole pineapple and eat the core. This is tough to do. I whole juice it in my Blendtec. A vitamixer will do it too. It has to be one of those industrial blenders that can break down the tough core and turn it into whole juice (keeps fiber in, unlike a juicer). Anyways, that is the theory. I did this to help implantation and I did implant all 3 times I TTC. Otherwise, keep squeezing those nipples and having sex. I hope this baby doesnt keep you waiting too long. 

AFM,
I spent the morning attending to my GF's garden and picking fresh veggies. I will make a stuffed zucchini blossom fry tonight along with friend green tomatoes and fried eggplant and fried yellow zucchini... it is fry night. 

I miss DH since he works full-time now. He used to work a few hrs a day and still get full time pay, but his new job is demanding. He really likes it. I force myself to get up to cook and eat breakfast with him, or I would not see him till about 7pm each night. we are used to being together a LOT. remember we spent 24/7 together for over a month on Holiday and then pretty much that since we returned. when we move next wed. he will be able to come home for lunch a couple of times a week.


HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE!!! UPDATE US IF ANYONE GOES INTO LABOR.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - I love thatyou can harvest and eat fromt he garden. I had a vegetable garden for a few years but this year I didnt have the energy to pant. We are building some raised beds in the back yard for next years crops :) I miss the tomatoes the most, nad the sugar snap peas. Nothing like picking them off the vines and munching! Luckily, enough of our friends are over run in their gardens that we are still getting our fill of home grown veggies. In a few years we plan to move to our 'forever' house, and then I will get chickens too for fresh eggs. I think that our kid/s will love seeing how it works toa actually grow things and know where our food comes from. For a city, Seattle has a ton of urban farmers! :) Its a good blend.

Thanks for the pineapple info, I know its more of an old wives tale, even if you eat the core, you have to eat SO MUCH of it before it does anything. Its more of a way for me to feel like I am doing something instead of just waiting!
I's sorry you're missing hubby while he is at work. Recently Mondays have been hard for me when my hubs goes back to work after the weekend. I try to have things planned to get me through and keep me distracted. Will you be staying home with baby boy when he gets here?

I just got home from a coffee date and am going to work on making some picture mats for frames in the nursery. Its a final project...Then its just up to hubby to hang them!

Looking forward to seeing the next lady to go into labor!!! Pretty sure it won't be me so I will live vicariously through you - whoever you are!


----------



## KatM

Croy,
I didn't know Seattle is big on urban farming. I intend one day to have a yard that I can plant. You sound in good spirits. I will be a SAHM. How about you? I haven't worked in over a yr. it's boring sometimes, but once Grey is here I will be busy busy busy.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I love being a SAHM! Can't imagine my life any other way. I have tried going back to work periodically, but it never works out. My home falls apart if we're both working, the kids don't do as well, my marriage doesn't do well. So I've figured out staying home is best for our family.


----------



## croydongirl

Yes, I will also be at home. I was studying for a while and have a few more classes to take after the baby, but I will do one class a quarter online to get my AA. All my qualifications were in England so after I moved here I had to start over if I wanted to do something different. Once I have the AA I will wait a while before getting the rest of the classes and training for being a kindergarten teacher so I can go back to work once the kid/s are grown. No rush, so I won't be back in school full time for years. I am looking forward to it. I will have time to cloth diaper and make my own baby food as well as taking the baby swimming and to music class and stuff. I have wanted to be a mum for so long, I can't wait. Even though I know it will be busy and stressful at times I hope I will love it as much as I think! haha!


----------



## daviess3

Croy I'm 40 inches!!!! Can't believe it! How did that happen!! Thought was uncomfy! Don't think I'm next think pups! 
My mw said today u need to drink a out 9-12 cups of rlt a day a. Taking capsules is much more effective she said that will b equivilant to 1 cup!! An she said can taje 3 capsules a day now! Woohoo!! X
Kat we just learned about pain relief, tens machine then gas an air? Got to have a lil go! Didn't find it did huge amounts but will certainly go for it. Pethadine she explained had such a bad name but for no reason! Yes it can make baby drowsy but if there was ever a problem they can reverse it! In baby! Then epidural which wasn't for needle phobic me. However I am pain phobic to do not ruling anything out an I'm not writing a birth plan as I dont want the upset of it going wrong! 
I would personally like to do home as long as possible then go to hospital for gas an air water an finally if needed Pethadine that's it!! No needles apart from one in leg if necessary. 

That was all I think nothing didn't no already really. X


----------



## puppycat

What makes u think me? lol


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - only 4 more inches to catch me :) I know you still look fab! Glad that you had a good class. I wish they did gas and air here - or tens machines. I think you might be able to get one or rent one here but they don't have them in the hospitals I don't think. All my friends in the UK used G&A and the tens machines and had great labours. 

Girls I am having the best afternoon, I just finished the pics for the baby's room and I am so pleased with how they turned out. I am going to take pics and put them on the blog, maybe tomorrow. I love that I can cross that off the list!

Don't think I mentioned but hubby got a promotion and with the bonus he bought us a glider. We were going back and forth about if we really needed one - 'need'ing being a first world need of course, not an actual one (!) - but anyway, he was very sweet and we ordered it at the weekend, so now I am hoping that it comes before the baby it can take a week and a half! Still I am so happy that we will have it. I can't wait. I think it will be in our main living room, or the TV room for the first month or so but then we might put it in the nursery.


----------



## daviess3

Ah cute Croy I got a glider to think there very useful early on! That measurement was last night so am going to do one this morning to! I feel much bigger an it's starting to spread across my hips etc I think! Come on baby I am ready, like to see ur pics etc, that's the downside to not finding out the sex as we just done plain white for now an will add pictures accessories etc when we no! I was up 6 times in the night yep 6 times!! Had braxton hick when my bladder was full! But that was it!! 

Pups just do Hun u sound like ur having more symptoms gettin you ready etc than the rest of us! X


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies!

Croy- Glad you had such a wonderful day. You're nursery sounds so sweet. I'm starting to get excited about setting things up here... I priced out cribs and gliders etc yesterday. Ohhh Fun.

Davies- Sounds like your class gave you lots of options. I wish I could get gas and air here. In Greece you're lucky if you get an epidural and they don't just wheel you in for a c-section. Thankfully my I've got a great doctor. I asked my midwife about antenatal classes and she looked at me like I had 3 heads... They don't do them here... I'm seriously bummed!

Kat- I'm also going the SAHM route. Finished teaching my last school term in May and won't be going back for the forseeable future. I'm really looking forward to it!

Pups- I think you're next too!!! Just a feeling:)

Afm- No nightmares last night ... though my dreams were still quite vivid and i was up 4 times to pee. I weighted myself this morning and haven't put on any weight since the I stopped the steroids at the end of 1st tri! I'm off to the pool now then i have a scan later!!! Can't wait!

hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies :) well today josh is having his first sleep over properly with out me there, he is going to his friends birthday going to the cinema to see ice age this evening then sleeping there and the going to the beach tomorrow :) what an exciting few days he has... where as me i have to clean ready for the carpet man to come round this evening lol how boring :/ im looking forward to a long soak in the bath this evening though , ive been getting lots of growing pains and i feel really heavy already i dont rem this with josh but then i was hardly showing with josh at this stage this time im huge!


----------



## fitzy79

sara1 said:


> Afm- No nightmares last night ... though my dreams were still quite vivid and i was up 4 times to pee. I weighted myself this morning and haven't put on any weight since the I stopped the steroids at the end of 1st tri! I'm off to the pool now then i have a scan later!!! Can't wait!
> 
> hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Hi Sara, just wondering what your protocol was for weaning off the steroids? Did you start coming off at 12 weeks and cut the dose every 3 days?? I'm nervous...know I have another couple of weeks before I get there but like to be prepared! Hope the scan goes well!!


----------



## daviess3

Sara that must b hard chick, it's hard enough at the best of times but our care system is good as a whole I hope! Good luck for scan today let's hope we get a pic? X

Abi ah bless him how old is josh? He will have a lovely time by the sounds of it! Enjoy ur bath an relax, don't they say second babies you put weight on quicker? X

Morning everyone else x


----------



## bumpyplease

sarah that is fab you havent put any weight on since 1st tri! i seem to be putting on weight every week its depressing but life i guess!!!!! im startiing to get big now!

I think Pups or Embo next, and then im not sure about justwaiting, davies and croy. its a tough one!

cant wait to meet these ickle people especially as we have lots of yellow babies coming up so it will be fun to see if they are pink or blue! everyone decided on names now?


----------



## puppycat

Well last night when i posted i thought i was next too!

Ctx every 10 mins but after 2.5hrs they stopped - totally not amused!


----------



## Embo78

Omg pups!! Me too! I was even timing them on my contraction counter app. The pain wasn't severe but was more like period type cramps.
All fizzled out again and I've woken up to nada, zip, nothing :growlmad:


----------



## puppycat

Wtf are these babies playing at Em???


----------



## Embo78

I really don't know but they better make up their bloody minds :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Check u two out! Me nothing but braxton hick when needing a wee!! Lol! 
I want to do it now whilst I'm brave enough! X

You doing any nesting? Floor cleaning etc? X


----------



## sara1

Fitzy- I started weaning off at 12 weeks, lowering the dosage by 5mg every three days, then 2.5 mg for three days and 2.5 mg every other day for 6 days. Once I was below 5mg I felt the difference almost immediately. Good Luck!

Pups, Embo- My best friend had contractions 3 nights in a row about 12 to 10 minutes apart, then nothing during the daytime. After the third night she went into full on labour!

My scan's not for another 3 hours so I'm going to productively use that time to sleep :haha:! Hopefully I'll have a nice pic to post after


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, can I ask are you still on progesterone?


----------



## puppycat

Can't physically nest today. Laura didnt go to sleep til 5am then seagulls fought over bins at 6 and all up at 9am. Going to try for a nap in a minute


----------



## sara1

Just- Yes, although at a lowered dose. I take 200mg once a day, before I was on 400mg twice a day. My Dr is a big fan of it, says it keeps the uterus "calm." You're still on it as well aren't you?


----------



## Embo78

No I'm not nesting but I'm really sleepy. Just had a two hour nap :)


----------



## puppycat

Wish i could nap. My f*ckin child won't sleep. She didnt sleep last night and she won't sleep now.

I feel murderous. I need to sleep and soon.


----------



## Abi 2012

Davies- josh is 5 and i hope he has fun, yes apparently so by the size of me lol

pups and embo - oh i had that with josh i had contraction pains for about 3 hours and then nothing lol such a pain! 

well i have lots of tidying to do got man coming bout carpets today :D

hope your all well


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan Sara. Pups, I hope she sleeps so you can get a bit of peace. I think we have a race on between Pups and Embo! 
Potty training 10 - Me 0 :-(


----------



## Abi 2012

wooo new carpets coming monday :D


----------



## puppycat

No such luck MrsM - she's a stubborn little mare. She won't sleep.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

sara1 said:


> Just- Yes, although at a lowered dose. I take 200mg once a day, before I was on 400mg twice a day. My Dr is a big fan of it, says it keeps the uterus "calm." You're still on it as well aren't you?

Hi, yes Im still on 200mg twice a day until 24 weeks. Im meant to stop it then but I have enough to reduce to once a day for two weeks thats 200mg. Then I was thinking of halving mines to 100mg from 26-30 weeks. Ive been so scared to stop it or reduce it but thats really good to know that you have cut down and all has been fine.
Although my gut instinct tells me it will be fine its just scary to completely stop. Thanks x

I know that kat is still taking it aswell and Mom2, we seem to be the minority as most have stopped it at 12-14 weeks!


I hope everything is well with your scan!


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, Davies, our little ones are slacking! I have only been getting BH at night when I really have to pee. I also had a six times a night getting up :( boo.

I think Pups or Embo are next...I think its the second child thing! Your bodies know what they are doing, our bodies are confused! haha!

Sara have a great scan later - enjoy your scan :)

Hi to all the other ladies, I hope you all have a great Tuesday!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Some of you ladies really are so close to the end now, it is very exciting waiting to see who's going to be next!
Cant wait to find out teh gender aswell for those that still dont know!


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I'm still reading and waiting on news and updates..I have no net or 3G at home so no time to post which is frustrating :hissy:

All ok with me...

XxX


----------



## sara1

Just got back from a lovely scan :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: ... no pictures though :( Feisty little girl wouldn't stop moving, the Dr could barely get measurements. Anyway, we're still a little ahead of schedule, and weighing in at exactly 1lb... Dr said she's going to be a big baby! As I suspected I have also have an anterior placenta (it was low lying at my last scan but has moved up) which is cushioning her movement. 
Came home and made a sandwich and chocolate milk... all is right in my little world

Just- I really wouldn't worry about stopping the progesterone... Weaning off slowly sounds like a good way to preserve piece of mind too.


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello... cant beleive ive not been on in a bit and no one has had a baby yet lol!! come on ppl haha xx

i have a sccan tomorrow ill be 9 weeks still getting sickness so im actually a lil bit excited rather than nervous this time!! gonna stary trying to listen for babys heart beat tomorrow :) i might have a cheeky go later when its quiet.. ds and oh are cleaning the car at the mo it was like a rubbish tip lol has anyone had a 9 week scan and seen movement?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, thats brilliant that the scan went well, how strange is that the baby being around 1lb already. Thats pretty well established isnt ist!
Welcome to the anterior placenta club ,there seems to be quite a few of us.
At my scan last week I said to the sonographer about it and she said from her personal experience that theres a vast difference in feeling movement. She told me that she has 3 children and two had anterior placentas. She worried throughout the two pregnancies where she hardly felt movement. she was explaining that the placenta is a few centimetres thick and is a shock absorber. Im only just starting to feel something every now and again that I wonder if that was the baby.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpblues82 said:


> hello... cant beleive ive not been on in a bit and no one has had a baby yet lol!! come on ppl haha xx
> 
> i have a sccan tomorrow ill be 9 weeks still getting sickness so im actually a lil bit excited rather than nervous this time!! gonna stary trying to listen for babys heart beat tomorrow :) i might have a cheeky go later when its quiet.. ds and oh are cleaning the car at the mo it was like a rubbish tip lol has anyone had a 9 week scan and seen movement?


Hi Bump, it was at my 9 week scan that I first seen the baby move. It was wriggling like crazy all over the place. I hope you see that aswell if your babys awake!
I first used my doppler at 14 weeks and it was a bit tricky to find so Im honestly not sure about 9 weeks.


----------



## Bumpblues82

ive read and seen that alot of ppl found it at 9 weeks but im on the tubby side so i wont panic if i dont find it :) my ms is a lil tinker has me ill for few days then nothing and then comes back grr lol im trying not to freak when it goes as i have other symptoms and as long as it comes back im ok lol ive got a blocked nose now too very annoying!


----------



## KatM

Hi all. 

Pup,
Sounds like labor is coming soon. Hope you get some well needed rest. 

Davies and croy,
Sounds like you'll have to wait a bit more. 

Sara,
You look great. Congrats on maintaining weight. Do steroids make you all gain quickly? I've been concerned I only put on 3 lbs, but I'm eating tons daily. 

Just,
Was thinking of weening off progesterone, but won't. I'll get to about 28 weeks. With the shots, I don't think I need to ween and I don't have enough needles to do so. 

Afm,
Horrible pain in my right butt cheek. Makes it hard to sleep. Anyone else have this?
Oh, and internal pile seems healed. No more issues.


----------



## croydongirl

Kat yes, I had that and was told it was ciatica. It was def in my butt cheek though. It made it hard to walk and would shoot pain down my leg if I turned or put pressure on it in a wrong way. Then it would come and go mild to sever throught he day. I was scared I would have it for the whole pregnancy but after a week or so it went away and months later came back on the other side but not as severe. Doc said it was baby moving and putting pressure on different places. I am not sure if that sounds like what you had but it was super painful. One night I was balling in bed because I couldn't turn over to get out of bed to go to the bathroom it was so painful. I found that if I put my knees both up together and then rolled it eased it sometimes. 

Bump - You should be able to see the little one jumping around. I loved our scan around 9 weeks, he looked like a little gummy bear but you could see him moving and wiggling. Good luck!


----------



## sara1

Kat- Yes the steroids make you put on weight like crazy. I was on them for 5 months... lose dose for three months after my last mc and then a higher dose from bfp till 12 weeks. In that time I put on 18 pounds. They are horrible!!!!
Sorry to hear about your pain... I agree with Croy it sounds like ciatica... there may be some stretches you can do to take the pressure off the nerve.

Bump- You should be able to see you're lo wiggle around at 9 weeks... it's really cute!


----------



## pink80

Bumpblues82 said:


> hello... cant beleive ive not been on in a bit and no one has had a baby yet lol!! come on ppl haha xx
> 
> i have a sccan tomorrow ill be 9 weeks still getting sickness so im actually a lil bit excited rather than nervous this time!! gonna stary trying to listen for babys heart beat tomorrow :) i might have a cheeky go later when its quiet.. ds and oh are cleaning the car at the mo it was like a rubbish tip lol has anyone had a 9 week scan and seen movement?

This was the pic from my 9 week scan

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/3cf3b504.jpg

Bubs was dancing around :D


----------



## croydongirl

Pink - look at your cute little gummy bear :) My how baby has grown since then, huh?! I love looking back at old scan pictures. I am working on a pregnancy picture albumn online as we speak. I love all the early pics, makes me remember what a miracle he is!


----------



## puppycat

Cute scan!!


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies, it's crazy how bubs has grown since then - but I still love this pic :D


----------



## puppycat

Hopefully the last bump shots :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1650.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









IMAG1651.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KatM

Croy,
Thanks for the feedback. I never though sciatica even though I knew a lot of people in yoga with it. I'll research what to do because it is very painful and then makes my right cheek feel almost numb. 

Sara,
Thanks for the info. Your in the good range for weight gain now, right? You look all bump to me. 

Pup,
You look ready to go. 

Pink,
Cute gummy bear.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, hope the pain eases. 
Pups, hope she sleeps through tonight and you get some kip. Gorgeous bump. Let's hope bump soon becomes baby!
Bumps, 9 weeks is v early for Doppler but you should see movement at the scan. My little monkey was hardly moving at my 12 week scan, I had to move about to try to wake him/her up. 
Croy, Davies, Embo, Just, hope you girls are doing ok. I'm feeling for the heavily pregnant UK ladies in this heat. We are not used to it and our stuffy houses don't seem to cool down. I had two friends over for a playdate this morning and one of them is due a week tomorrow. She was shuffling the chair round the garden trying to find the shade. 
Just, I'm still on progesterone but mine was self prescribed and I'm just using it up. I've been taking 200mg every other day for about 2 weeks now. I feel ready to stop now. 
Hopeful, Heart, hope those gorgeous babies are doing well. 
Sara, congrats on a good scan. Your little girl sounds like mine, always busy!
Afm, nothing interesting. Been feeling a lot more movement tonight which is good as I was starting to feel concerned. If this baby is not a boy I shall eat my hat. I'm not even bothering to think of girls names!


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies had busy busy day today! 
Croy I no were here for the long haul right?? The wee thing is fun lol!! Wierd had much less movement recently but today loads well say loads felt the odd foot wtc felt a lot more today! It's just another sign nothing's happening soon lol!! X

Kat sciatic pain is the worst I normally find its gone the next day it's just bubs sitting in wrong spot I think! X
Pups what u measuring now I'm ginna do my bump pic in min x
Mrs mig yay for movement!! It's so lovely to first feel it? X
Sara yay for good scan boo for no pic!! X
Bump good luck for ur scan zx
Never hi chick hope ur good. Zx

Where's fili? Did I miss her post or has she been sunning herself? X 

Hopeful heart how's the kids?? X

Jen how's u? X

I'm a bit hot?! Can't eat much at the moment!! Until evening an I'm eating frazzles an galaxy!! Fruit in the day!! Drinking loads of water as feet started to swell in heat!! 
Also guess what I got today coz I'm a brat!! Another bloom fresco loft high chair in Ferrari red!! Second hand! But already have a white one which I'm gonna sell! But the red matches my kitchen tiles! Will upload a pic for u all!! X


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/6d76d723.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/072856eb.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Check this out lol!x 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/386298ca.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Davies did you say baby had engaged at all? Your bump still looks quite high up, although really neat :)

Lying in bed with a fan on.... Ugh hot


----------



## daviess3

Pups it's 2/5 engaged that was over a week ago! I think it's high to but I feel big now! Actually keep feeling like someone's poking about down there lol! I have fan on to! Hubby's snoring on sofa I'm laying on bed bra knickers fan pillow! Bliss x


----------



## Embo78

Me too!! Fan blowing on me. Gav asleep downstairs on couch! Got the super king size to myself!! Bliss :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

aww pink i hope i get a cute pic like that tomoz... :) 9 hrs to go :) 
tbh just hoping theres still a lil flicker and baby is ok!! they really do look like gummy bears at this stage tho lol xx


----------



## KatM

Davies,
You look great. Love the sleek red. Saggy implant pic is hilarious. 

MrsMigg,
I'm still not sure I feel the baby move and I'm at 20 weeks with a posterior placenta. Good you feel confidant weening off P unlike the rest of us.


----------



## daviess3

Kat thought u was saying I look saggy at first lol!! Awaketoearlyancantseeproperly.com!!! Can u imagine lookin like that!! Def makes me want a choc biscuit!! X

Well morning ladies up 4 times in night an awake now which I still thinks in the night! When I wake up for a wee some nights I'm so desperate I get braxton hicks but also like last night I get like a stitch type feeling where I can't stand straight, anyone else? Is that normal? X


----------



## Abi 2012

morning girls :)

davies- sorry to hear your being kept up, your bump pic is so neat and tidy aand cute :) 

lovely scan pic sarah :)

bump- good luck this morning with your scan hope you see your baby wriggling in there, i heard my babies heartbeat at 9+6 ish weeks but it was very early and somepeople dont hear it till there 14-15 weeks and it can be very difficult to find this early! 

pup- wow your big :D hopefully that beautiful bump will be baby in a few days :)

embo- oooh lucky you with a super kingsize bed all to your self :D 

afm- been a long day yesterday, dropped josh off tidying up carpet man round then i went to my friends for a lovely BBQ yum.. felt really heavy yesterday and was pee-ing constantly i cant walk too far without feeling uncomfortable :( not nice ... baby moved alot more yesterday and like you mrs m i felt a bit uneasy for the few days before was using doppler quite a bit which i havent been using for a while as i felt baby quite a bit ... today i have work at 9:30 till 6:30 so got another long day. oh and i have sunburn on my back and shoulders ouchy!


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies.

Davies- You look fantastic... all bump! I get the stitch thing too when I have to pee at night... like I waited too long and now I can't really straighten up properly.

Pups- Love your bump pic! You look ready to pop!

Abi- Yikes, sunburn. Sounds like you've been super busy too. Hope you get some down time.

Bumps- Good luck on your scan today. Keep us posted!

Kat- There really is no set time when you start to feel the baby kick and they say it's often later for 1st timers. You've also got some serious abs that baby has to kick through! You'll feel him pretty soon:)

Fili- Where are you girl? 


All you UK ladies sweltering in the heat- I send you my sympathies and wishes for a cool breeze! I just got back from running a few errands on foot and have retreated to the air conditioning (and it's only 10am). 
Remember to stay hydrated!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

no such thing as down time in this house if im not at work im looking after my 5yr old as its 6 week holz now so hectic 6 weeks ahead of me :/ i will be getting my oh to look after him maybe for a few hours on his weekends off so i can maybe have a nap but he works too so all depends on schedules and such ... anywhoo i heard from josh's friends mum this morning and he has beeen brilliant apparently :D slept before his friend last night and now is getting ready to set of to the beach :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies that photo is hilarious!! She looks quite pleased with herself too!
Davies your bump looks lovely and you are as svelte as ever, you are soooo gonna be back in your size 6 jeans 2 weeks after bubba is born!! Love the high chair!
Abi glad Josh was a good boy. 
Kat first babies movement is definitely felt later and like Sara said your tummy muscles are so firm! You'll be getting great hooves in the crotch soon no doubt. 
I couldn't sleep last night either I went to bed at half 9 and think I went to sleep at almost 2. My daughter woke up at about 5 this morning (though she doesn't get up when she wakes) and sounds very hyper so I have a fun day ahead! But I woke up to a big breeze coming into the room so let's hope it's a cooler day.


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies you are looking FAB girl! im bigger than you already! lol

looking at your bloom pic makes me excited about getting mine! 2 weeks!!!! i cant wait! did i tell you they upgraded me to the brand new loft one even though i ordered the standard as my delivery has been delayed! whoohooo

good luck with scan today bumps

its so flippen hot isnt it!!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Scan went fine it even wiggled for us :) I'm measuring 8+3 but I'm gonna leave ticker till my 12 week scan I have another one next week tho x


----------



## sara1

Congrats Bump!!! Did you get a pic?


----------



## daviess3

Congrats on scan bump did u get pic? X
Bumpy how exciting both mine are loft versions as we have a breakfast bar an with the dog the higher the better for newborn tilt etc I love it!! Matches my kitchen tiles do well so excited! 
Thanks for compliments ladies but Mrsm I think last time I wore uk 6 was when I was six lol!! I'm 10/12/14 depending on shop I also have a fat arse an big legs that are permantly swollen so defo no size 6 for me!! I wish! I was an 8 on too before háve a tiny waist that may help! X

Sooo hot ice lollies are sold out in 3 shops I went to I wanted boxes full!! Don't fancy labour in this heat to b honest!! I'm quite happy to wait few days! Off out tonight with girls I worked in shop with we're only going to harvester at 630pm but should b good food x


----------



## pink80

Congrats Bump xx

Davies you look great - although you do make me feel like a fat frump :haha: 

I don't know how you full term ladies are coping in this head, I'm not really - you guys must be feeling so much worse than me :hugs:

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, the saggy implant woman photo!!!! THE HORROR!!!! :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## daviess3

Oh pink I'm sure ur not a fat frump!! I feel like that to its just pregnancy!! Trust me my arse is huge it was always big but being preg none of my knickers fit!! Lol! X

Too hot in garden come in laying on sofa on left side!! Patio doors open reading my hypnobirthing book! X


----------



## puppycat

Try full term, heat AND a bored 2yr old.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pups I wish I was nearer! I'd take your dd for a couple of hours to play with mine and give you a rest! Davies that surprises me you look sooooo tiny in your pics. In fact I just don't believe you :haha: I'm a size 12-14 and I look colossal compared to you!


----------



## daviess3

I will post my fat arse later than u will believe me!! X
Oh pups not funny is it!! I sat in garden then beached on sofa again as next doors 1 an half year old is driving me crazy! He screams really high pitch!! I'm thinking of bed an fan sn hypnobirthing cd!! Is there noone who could take Laura for few hours?? X


----------



## jenny25

Sorry I haven't been about I'm mega stressed out I've been having contraction pains all yesterday and been out of sorts today I was sent for bloods some sort of screening torch screening I have no idea what tht is my husband is a ass I have too apologise too mrs kg Paul's still not posted the Doppler he forgot too lift it I can't stand the heat it's making me light headed and I'm stuck in doors totally dependant on him and nothing is getting done after a good day yesterday with aarron and today he is devil child grrrr


----------



## puppycat

Everyone's in work unfortunately. She's sitting quiet for a minute now watching her favourite programme


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: everyone!

Sorry i havent posted in ages. I have been reading, just no time to post!

Davies, you def dont look a 12-14, you look tiny!!! Im a 12 all over, and LOVE my big bum! It sticks out n is round n peachy, DH jiggles it all the time :haha: Oh and saggy implant foto was hilarious! :rofl:

All you 3rd tri ladies must be super hot! im sweating sitting at work! Hope to see some babies on here soon!

My bump is looking huge! its popped a little bit this last few days, all the bottom part is hard n the rest is bloating! i took a pic at 6 weeks (bloated) and 14 weeks (bump and bloated)...... It does deflate a little sometimes. It looks huge eh! No one can tell at the moment as my dresses (empire line) hide it well! Huge eh..............
 



Attached Files:







Jimmy Iphone pics 007.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









049.JPG
File size: 58.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## daviess3

Cute bump sticky u have popped xxx

Jen y is he bein a knob?? Do they continue when u lay down hun x
Hope ur ok chicken x


----------



## KatM

Hi Beautiful Ladies,

How come everyone is sweltering? Is there no AC because it is usually not hot? I hated living in Texas because I could not go outdoors in the 3 digit heat, but you all sound like you are dying indoors. It's not common to have AC in Cali, since we don't need it, so I understand if that is the case. I hope it cools down for you all. It must be really tough so pregnant.

Thanks sara and Mrsmigg,
for the reassurance of me still NOT feeling the baby or at least not realizing i am. I have had some crotch pain, but i assume that is round ligament stretching. i have held out this long without a doppler and will feel dumb buying one and then feeling the baby kick the next day. 

Davies and other insomniacs,
Hope you all get more rest and sleep well. I imagine it is harder the further along you are. Have you tried sleeping in a recliner? I heard that sometimes helps.

Jen,
i hope you are okay and that the baby holds on at least a few more weeks longer.

Hi abi, bumpy, justs, pup, nsn, heart, embo, croy, mom2 and everyone else!

Tuckie, 
Where are you? 

Heart and Hopeful,
Baby updates please when you get a chance and aren't dying of exhaustion.

AFM,
I slept much better yesterday with the addition of a pillow in between my legs. I can see that it is definitely time for me to start using the maternity pillow that has been shipped from Amazon. I had DH massage the pelvic attachment muscles and they hurt like a bitch! Thanks for the girls that helped me realize what the pain is all about.


----------



## jenny25

They have stopped it was not coming in any sort of pattern but it was enough to too take my breathe away I'm doing ok now 
Paul was too run errands for me since Monday and it's still not done but yet he is quick too snap orders I took the dog out yesterday cause he couldn't get up in time she went mental running around the park ran into me full force knocking me off my feet she hit the back of my legs I'm so frustrated with him xx


----------



## puppycat

No, not normal to have A/C here, we rarely get hot weather like this but sod's law it has happened right when we're term and ready to drop. Windows are open but for what purpose i don't know!


----------



## Embo78

Have you not got a fan pups? I've got one permanently blowing on me!!
I reeeeeally don't want to go into labour in this weather :(


----------



## Bumpblues82

well heres the pic its very similar to last weeks but the tech was a trinee and i wasnt fussed as long as there was still a flicker! we got the added bonus of seeing baby move a bit was cute! saw arm and leg buds lol got another one next week and midwife tomorrow xx:cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

I have sort of stolen my neighbours fan BUT its upstairs and i'm downstairs and ain't no way we'll both make it down stairs in one piece! Lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw great news Bump Blues that the scan went well x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, I really like the idea of one of those pillows, I must investigate. Im struggling with insomnia and I reckon anythings worth a try.
Im the same with lack of movement. A few times in the past few days though Ive felt a weird sensation as though bubbles are popping in my womb.

Nice Bump pics ladies!
I went back to work today after 2 weeks holiday and people couldnt believe how much bigger my bump is and my boobs were being commented on. Im really increasing in size there too!
Im still a bit worried about my weight gain as normally Im so obsessive and always watching what I eat and dieting, but I know this baby comes first. 

I too hope that Heart and Hopeful post some new pics soon, desperate to see how the babies are coming along.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Its so hot here as well! We've been having weather in the upper 90's to 105 degrees! We haven't had a summer like this in Nebraska for a very long time. Reminds me of Sacramento, CA! I've been living indoors with the Air Conditioning on! Can't imagine not having A/C! Do you not have A/C in the hospitals over there either? What has the temperature been?


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon ladies! I have missed you all! 

If I haven't been sleeping I've been going to social things organised by both my friends and hub's and everything seemed to come at once! I went to see my family too these last 2 days so I am resting now and catching up with everyone. I have had it with this heat already!! This morning I got in the cold shower in my pyjamas and then dried off a bit so i wasn't dripping then walked around all day like that - haven't been out today as too hot! Flat is awful - we have 3 big fans going and it's unbearable. Bring back the :rain: and I hope it's like this soon: :xmas7: I hope you nearly full term ladies don't labour in this heat :nope: 

I am going to a wedding on Friday and I have just managed to squeeze into my size 10 dress but it looks well filled out!! I am going to post a pic when I am all ready on Friday I'll get my hubs to take a bump pic! I love my bump and the other day when I was on a very busy tube a man offered me his seat!!!!!!! :shock: :cloud9: I looked around haha. I declined as i was getting off in 2 stops but it made me feel pregnant :yipee: 

I've developed a new symptom of rib ache under my right boob when i have been sitting too long, anyone else? 

Bump many many congratulations - fantastic news, this is your rainbow baby for sure :cloud9: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Well it has been 80f in my house with all the windows open today. I don't know what it was outside tbh but it was a lot warmer!


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 - it's been 31 degrees in London - horrific! I am not used to it at all :nope: and I don't like the heat! Nothing's really air conditioned in the UK like it is in the US mom2, the London tube is a health hazard on days like this as it's crammed with peeps and no A/C!! :shock: 

Just: my boobs have gone to an E cup now :shock: and they feel more tender than they ever did in the 1st tri but still not sore or anything.


----------



## jenny25

Well I spoke too soon they have started again


----------



## puppycat

Jenny take 2 paracetamol and drink a pint of water. That's what the Dr will advise, if they don't stop after an hour of that and rest, you need to go to the hospital.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hun I've just done that, I got the runs too sorry for the tmi xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jenny, have you rung your midwife? Do what pups says and I hope things settle. 
Mom2 I hope the heat doesn't get too much for you. 
Fili, Just, I've gone up to an E cup as well! I keep dropping crumbs and god knows what down my cleavage it's like a chasm!! Good to see you back Fili.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili and Mrs M, that makes me feel better. Im guessing Im up to an E cup aswell. im currently trying to keep squeezing into my 34DD and Im popping out. I'll need to go bra shopping sooner rather than later, its just so bloody expensive!

Its been quite warm here today in scotland about 21degrees and thats nothing compared to what you guys are getting. Its to start raining heavy by the weekend again here, you'd love it here Fili. It rains non stop where I am, I hate it. I'll swap you happily!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I'll swap with you Just! I think Scotland would suit me actually as it's normally cold isn't it!? 

Heart and Hopeful, Can't wait to see more pics but I'm sure you're both busy!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yep its cold and wet, you'd be in your prime haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love Scotland. I used to see a guy from Stirling, I kept seeing him for way longer than I should have done, cos I enjoyed spending time there!


----------



## bumpyplease

Man you guys are making me jealous with your big boobies!!!! I've gone up a cup size to a c but was hoping for more lol!!!!

Jen hope ur ok Hun, my living room is nice and cool but I'm dreading going to bed!!!! Was roasting upstairs last night! 

I'm gonna do a bump pic tomorrow, my bump is humumgous now!!!! So's my arse...!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

I have no idea what size my boobs are. I keep meaning to get them measured. All theo nline -measure it yourself- sites said 40DD a few weeks back so I ordered one and it's feckin huge :shrug:


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: to all the ladies suffering with the heat x been just nice up here in sunny Scotland just glad the rain has stopped for a wee while x 

Davies love your bump an high chair :cloud9:

Puppy hope your wee one sleeps tonight x

Jenny dont worry abut me it's fine as I said the further on I am the better just take care of yourself ....but you can tell hubby I'm not happy if that makes you feel better :rofl: 

I'm an Normally an e cup now I'm an f hate to think what they will end up :wacko: 

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## wookie130

Jenny, I'm praying for you! Take it easy, and don't be afraid to make that phone call!

I'm only 6 weeks along here, and have yet to be blessed by the titty fairy. As someone once said in my journal, she missed my boobs, and pointed her wand at my ass instead.


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol wookie haha the titty fairy has visited me like they feel like they are gonna drop off at the mo


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl:wookie x don't knock it I'd love small (.)(.)s x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks for all your wishes I have no idea what's going on , I tried to call my mw but no reply I'm on my own hubby is in Chelmsford doing a course he should be back at 10 I feel awful now I hate too moan its not me :-( 
Thanks mrskg I will sure to let him know he knows I'm not impressed with him at the moment xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Wookie that's brilliant.......I think I had the same titty fairy visiting my house!


----------



## KatM

Jen,
Hope things get back under control. Due what pup says. 

Just,
I'll let you know if the snoogle works for me. Can't say I'm super impressed with what $55 gets you, but havent put it to the test. 
Oh, bubbles is it. I haven't felt that. I feel twinges, but they are too strong to be baby. 

Please try to relax about weight. You can go back to normal after you give birth. I never watch my weight. I'm lucky because DH hates skinny women. He likes me with muscles and curves. Plus, I am one of those weirdos that love to workout. 
Are you keeping fit? That might help calm your worries. 

E cup girls,
Wow!!! I'm still a D. Haven't grown since 1st tri. 

Try and stay cool UK girls and Mom2. Pup, have DH move that fan downstairs during the day. 

It's perfect weather as usual here in LA which is a big part of why I moved and why it costs a fortune. DH and I would need at least $1 million for a tiny, 2 bedroom house with yard that needs renovating. Yikes! The nice houses START at $2million where we live. That's why we are renting for now.


----------



## wookie130

Ummm...I'm an A cup here. MAYBE, maybe pushing a B on a particularly bodascious day.

And today is not that day.

Jenny...I'd keep calling your m/w. Do you have her cell phone # by chance, or an alternate contact to call in case of emergencies? I just hate to think of you without any options, in the event of a more serious situation...


----------



## jenny25

I have her mobile number but can't get hold of her I do have a contact number for seeing someone out of hours I'm going to wait to hubby is in shouldn't be long now I don't know if it's too do with the heat I wish I was still living in Scotland xxx


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm glad DH will be home soon, Jenny!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wookie I'm normally a B cup, but when I am preggers they balloon! They went to an F last time when my milk came in, this time I think they are gonna be even bigger. In fact the left one has been giving me gip all afternoon with stabbing pains. Jen if you can't get hold of the midwife can you ring the community midwives on the ward? 
It's a bit cooler where I am in the uk tonight, hopefully we will all sleep a little better. I didn't have my afternoon nap today so I hope that will help.


----------



## Bumpblues82

can u not call hospital for some advice jen??


----------



## daviess3

Jen hope ur ok chick is hubby back? I hope ur ok can u not call l and d? U should go get checked out right? Better to no sweet x

Wookie booby fairy visited my arse to! My boobs were massive at first now pretty normal! No milk yet! X


----------



## jenny25

I called they said it sounds like Braxton hicks and if I have anymore episodes just too pop in , I think I'm just gonna go to bed try see if I can sleep in this heat xxz


----------



## Bumpblues82

heres my bump/bloat progression with scans underneath x


----------



## daviess3

Cute bumps xxx
Jen take it easy Hun but if it gets worse I would go up there!! U no urself how u feel not sumone on end of phone! If u can sleep then prob is braxton hicks? Hope the ware off hun x


----------



## heart tree

Jen I hope you are ok. My BH were definitely a sign of the baby coming early. Not sure if you remember but I had them every 5 minutes one night and ended up in the hospital. That was 2 weeks before she was born. But I had them pretty regularly from 20 weeks until I had her at 34+2. Please take good care hon. 

Bump, love the scan, congrats!

Kat, your hubby sounds like mine. He loves me with a little meat on my bones. I have a muscular athletic build which he loves. He really likes the small pooch I have on my belly right now too. We have good men. Glad you are in sunny CA now. You sound happy. 

Just, I gained a lot during pregnancy. About 40 pounds and I didn't go full term. But I've already lost 20 pounds. Breastfeeding burns a lot of calories. You can barely notice the extra 20 I still have. I've always been a healthy eater and exercise regularly. If you are too, my guess is thatyou'll get your pre-pregnancy weight back quickly. Once I can go back to the gym, I know I'll be back in shape quickly. Try not to worry too much about the changes. They are worth it. 

Girls I check daily to see who's next. I'm getting impatient! Lol!

I'll try and post pics tomorrow. We had a really good night of sleep last night. If she cando the same tonight, I might have some energy to post. We had to give her some bottles of formula last night as I couldn't pump/bf enough to keep up withheld demand. I think it made her sleep longer (formula digests more slowly than breast milk). I also mastered swaddling her last night. I'm hoping the combo helped her sleep better. She got weighed yesterday and is now 6 pounds! :happydance: the doctor was very pleased. She's gaining an ounce a day. I'm meeting with a lactation consultant tomorrow to see if we can eliminate the formula. She's still so little that she might just need more time to develop a proper suck to get as much milk as she needs from the breast rather than having to rely on the breast then a bottle of pumped milk with formula added afterwards. 

As usual I miss you all and wish I could comment on all of your posts. Please know I continue to read daily. 

xoxo


----------



## KatM

Hi Heart,
It's so good to hear from you. Delilah sounds like she is thriving. She has quite the appetite. I heard formula helps them sleep through the night. I'm up for that at night if I get too sleep deprived. I hope she sleeps well, so you can feel less tired. 
I didn't know you gained 40lbs. You had a model perfect diet. I am eating 70% healthy and 30% sweets, ice cream, chips, dessert pancakes, fries, etc... I'm wondering why I have only put on 3 lbs, but my belly keeps growing so I'm not too concerned. 

Wookie,
You are still so early. Your boobs might blossom shortly. 

Jen,
I hope you get some rest and that the BH calm down. Keep is updated.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, at 20 weeks I barely gained anything. I was concerned about my lack of weight gain! LOL! The pounds came on in the third tri. I think a lot of the weight was extra blood, water, placenta and baby. I also ate my fair share of ice cream though. :blush:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - so good to hear from you and glad everything seems to be going well and you are adjusting to mommyhood!

Jen - hope it was just bh, maybe after you get some sleep you'll feel better.

Wookie - In my pregnancy with DD, I didn't have any change until my milk came in, in this one I am already a DD (I'm normally a D).

Kat - I only gained about 5 pounds by 20 weeks, I ended up gaining 30 all together and that was all during the last tri, but I stayed pretty small. During this one I've already gained about 5 pounds at 10 weeks lol!!

AFM - Ummm what can I say? I have nausea about 5-6 days a week off and on, sometimes all day. I also have cravings, which is a first for me as with DD it was really whatever I could keep down, I am craving lemons and pickles but also sweet stuff too. HB was there when I checked on the doppler yesterday so I am at that stage where I am confindent but in the dark at the same time, which is why I haven't been posting much as one minute I'm feel like I did it and the next I remeber that I am not out of the woods yet, I have a doctors app two weeks from tomorrow for my nuchal and am scared out of my freaking mind! 

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## daviess3

Hi 3x pleased ur ok yay for hb!!! Still post hun were all here to support u to give u a pick me up when u doubt urself xxx

Heart yay delilahs such a clever girl already 6lb an she letvu sleep? Sounds like ur getting there hun, like u said to Kat it's 3rd tri that makes u gain weight I been hungry this tri, can't manage meals but snack all day!! 1 week to go!! So über excited!! Zx

Jen any news Hun? Hope they eased off xx

I'm up after a wee with heartburn!! First time in a good week or so heartburn has stayed away at night lately! Great!! I thought was over that!! Maybe coz I went out for dinner? I had ribs steak salad an then rocky road for dessert!! Maybe didn't help myself!!


----------



## justwaiting

ladies my water broke this morning, heading up to the hospital now to be assessed. Contractions have started and having back pain but all is good so far. I have cleaned the house, done washing packed our bags and baked a cake. I'm ready to go. Hopefully will have our baby in the next 24 hours. This is so exciting. I will update from my journal in the hospital!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

JustWaiting- You aren't waiting anymore!LOL How exciting, hun! So happy for you! Another baby is on the way! :happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Just congrats hun can't wait for ur updates how exciting ur waters going I would love mine to go!! Well looks like ur next!!! We all lost the bets good luck Hun push push push xxx


----------



## puppycat

Oh my word i'm so excited now Just!

This is it. The beginning of the final wave. Oh my word i'm going to burst i'm so excited!

:wohoo: EEEEEEEEEEK!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Embo78

Awe another pal baby is to be born :) :) Hope everything goes well just.

Afm, woke up in a pool of sweat cos I stupidly turned my fan off in the night :(
Still showing signs of early labour but nothing too intense or consistent. I'm ok with that cos I just see it as my body gearing up for the big event.
My consultant appt is Monday. If she says my cervix is favourable I may ask her to give me a good stretch and sweep. I know she's good cos she gave my best friend one a few days before her due date and she went into labour that day and had her baby the same night :)

It's all so exciting in here at the mo. I was reading the first couple months of this thread. I just can't believe we're about to graduate yet again!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely to hear from you heart, I admired your preggo body from the start and loved looking at the weekly progression picks, I've put on 21lb already so you have made me feel better as your bump looked truly awesome! Mine is HUGE now, prob coz I'm only 5ft1 so it has no where to go but out lol! I'm 28 weeks today so will do a bump pic when I can be arsed to get out of bed! Have the day off today in the sun looking after my gorgeous step daughter so I'll get her to take it!!


----------



## sara1

:happydance: congratulations Kellie!!!! :happydance: Soooo exciting, I can't wait to see your updates! Your baby is almost here... And you'll have cake too! 

Jen- Hope you're ok hun. Perhaps some rest if you can get any will do the trick. Like the other ladies said, you know your body best, don't hesitate to go in if you think it's necessary.

Charmer- Great to hear everything's progressing smoothly... the doppler can be a real sanity saver. We all understand how nerve-racking 1st tri can be, keep us posted.

Heart- Great to hear from you as always... It's wonderful that Delilah is up to 6 pounds! Looking forward to pics:) 

Bump- Great bump pics!!

WOW! Some of you ladies have got some serious knockers!!! I'm Jealous! I've only gone from a B to a C... would love another cup size but I don;t think it's going to happen till after te baby comes and my milk comes in.


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg kellie I'm sooooo excited for you!!! You sound so calm, I remember you were hoping to give birth close to 38 weeks as poss and looks like your wish may be coming true!!

I also love that we didn't think you would be next as you had no signs and have come to suprise us all!!! Brilliant! I'm voting boy!!

We are all thinking of you....good luck sweetie!


----------



## Abi 2012

just- wow come on girlie push!!!! its so excited hope your still doing ok hun woooo another baby in the thread soon :D 

congrats on the scan bump :) 

loving the bump pics too ladies 

afm.. well yesterday i felt awful the sun is draining my energy and made me feel ill ... today i feel a little better :) josh had a wonderful time the last few days but he came back with awful sunburn on his back :/ where he was in and out of the sea he did have suncream but it didnt work! and he is complaining today bless him but there is nothing i can do except put sunburn lotion on and plaster him in suncream ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart, lovely to hear from you! Well done Delilah, 6lb and sleeping well is awesome!!! 
Kellie- I'm so excited!! I can't believe you baked a cake and cleaned the house! I'll be stalking ALL DAY whenever I can for updated. Another graduate - how exciting!


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys things seem ok so far I manged to sleep right through the night but I'm still tired so far no more episodes Paul's away too his training course he has given me orders too stay on the sofa an not move 

Good luck kellie I can't wait too hear your updates xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Ok...bound to miss people as usual but I'll give it a shot :thumbup:

Kell...:wohoo: bring home the rainbow baby :hugs:

Heart...lovely to hear such a beautiful update :cloud9:

Hopeful...you're quiet..hope D & A are behaving? :hugs:

Embo..hope you get some progress soon 

Pups...poppy is being a player :winkwink:

Davies...my belly was that if before getting preggo :rofl: you look awesome for full term

Bumpy..happy 28 weeks and get out of bed to take your bump pic :haha:

Sara..loved your bump shot too hot momma

Kat...sounds like you're loving your new home :cloud9: I also had the arse bleed the otero week and it freaked me out :blush:

MrsM...yay for movement

Jenny...take it easy

Mom2...bet you're making your princess outfits :winkwink:

Sticky...Abi...:hi:

Fitzy...you ok sweet?

Fili...good to see you around again

Justkeep...:hi:

I know I've missed people I'm sorry :wacko:

Ladies with anterior placentas...I felt the most movement after breakfast or just before bed/lying in bed before sleeping. When you have time to concentrate on the movement you tend to notice it. It's like muscle twitches...light bubbles running across your lower tummy. 

AFM... Had a check up and doppler scan on Monday..still have excess fluid around baby but blood flow through the cord is good. BP now normal due to being on meds and back again Monday for another doppler scan to check fluid and blood flow. 

Apart for that...I'm having a rage about my buggy..ordered it on April and they're now telling me August 16th instead of end of July :wacko: week before this baby is due. Guess who is going to the shop today and won't be leaving until she has answers :growlmad:

Love to all :flower:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

28 week huge bump!!!

(pic removed)


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Just *- How exciting! Can't wait to see photos of your beautiful babe :cloud9:

*Heart *- Delilah sound like she is flourishing! 6lbs is fantastic! Everything sound like its going to plan, well done to you for doing an amazing job! :hugs:

*Never *- You tell them! I hate it when something doesnt arrive on time, its so frustrating! :wacko:

*Jenny *- Glad things settled down last night, you do sound like you are close though. Try to rest and have a cuppa :coffee:

*Sara *- You looked amazing in your bikini pic *woo woooo*! 

I know i have missed people, sorry! Hope you are all well! 15 weeks today, still seems unreal! Congrats on all the milestones i have missed. I have loved seeing all of your beautiful pics n bumps x


----------



## bumpyplease

Nice to hear from you never! Glad BP is good and they are monitoring you!!

I would be livid about the buggy!!! Hope the rant goes well! They should offer you a big discount or at least some vouchers for a future purchase for causing you much grief!


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Bumpyplease *- you look beautiful! What a lovely neat bump x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy I LOVE your bump! You look stunning. I adore that dress as well.


----------



## wookie130

Bumpy, you look beautiful! That dress is so flattering!

Just - Good luck! Sounds to me like you're ready to have that baby in the next day or two! Can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks girls, I feel huge tho! My arse is as big as my bump!!!!

Mrsm thanks I love this maxi dress too, and the best thing it was only £10 from boohoo.com they still have them now, it's nice stretchy fabric and not maternity so I'm hoping to wear it after pregnancy too....of I ever get my figure back lol!!


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy u look lovely neat bump looks high is it? I still wear my maxi dresses I find they fit better than maternity! U don't look big at all!!! X

Kellie how's it going??? X

Abi ouchie to sunburn ! I put creams in the fridge so nice to go on takes the sting out! X

Never omg what shop that's terrible!! I would be asking for a refund!! Saying that's passed ur due date!! Get some free accessories at least!! Zx

Mrsm I can't believe Kellie made a cake! She's a trooper!! X

Afm 1 week to go!! An no sign! Well was up from 330-6 then slept till 930! Got up had loose bowels! But that's it! Feel very heavy an feel like could go again but been here before! Feel bit nauseas but think heat doesn't help! X
Croy were going to b here in 3 weeks lol!! How long do they let u go over? 2 weeks here?? X


----------



## jenny25

Bumpy what a neat bump xxx


----------



## sara1

Bumpy- your bump looks fantastic! I dons think you look big at all... Very neat.


----------



## bumpyplease

It was really low but feeling a little higher now, I always feel him really low down though never up in the ribs or anything!

Davies fx you and croy won't have to wait 3 weeks, remember kellie had no signs either really!


----------



## fitzy79

Had a 10 week scan this morning in a lovely plush scanning place with a big screen so no squinting at the teeny ultrasound screen from my horizontal position! Little Itsy looks great...turning into a proper baby!! Was moving and saw nose, teeny arms and legs, heart beating away at 161 bpm. S/he is measuring at 10 weeks so 3 days behind but that has been the case all along..2-3 days out and the sonographer said that up to 5 days on either side is their perfectly acceptable margin. The gest sac measured on target at 10+2. Horrible hematoma has shrunk a good bit so she said that could still get some more spotting as it's bleeding out but least I'll expect it. 

Here's the latest from Itsy's photoshoot:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10 week.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhhh it's a baby! Lovely pic fitzy!!


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Fitzy!!! Great pic!


----------



## daviess3

Too hot.com!!! 
Went to tesco to buy ice lollies?! Had diarreoh for second time today!! In tesco toilet!! Think it's the heat! Satcout there for half hour now too hot! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone,

Just waiting how exciting, cant wait to hear of the next arrival!

BumpyPlease, jeez your bump really has increased in size from the last pic you posted. your looking great though and all baby!

Fitzy, brilliants news about the scan!

Great to hear from you aswell Heart, so glad Delilah is doing well!


----------



## heart tree

OMG Kellie, good luck sweetie! Can't wait for the update!!

Bumpy you are gorgeous! Love the pic. Delilah never jabbed me in the ribs either. I always felt her on my bladder and cervix. 

Fitzy, look at your baby!! Woo-hoo! Super cute. I'm thrilled for you. 

Jen I'm glad to hear you are ok. I was worried. 

Baby had a horrible night last night. All she wanted was to sleep on one of us. I was so uncomfortable sleeping in an upright position all night with her on top of me. Ugh. Going to meet with the lactation consultant in an hour.


----------



## daviess3

Good luck Amanda let us no how u get on xx


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/d4b7db57.jpg
39 weeks!!!! Scary huh! One min I'm peeing on a stick at heathrow airport the next I'm waiting for a bubba!! X


----------



## Embo78

Awe you look bigger this week Davies :thumbup: I'm in love with your bump! It's so cute!!


----------



## filipenko32

JUST - OMG!!!!!!!! eeeek you're not waiting anymore haha! Keep us posted!!!

Davies I remember when you got your bfp!! And your comment about the f cup fairy visiting your arse made me laugh so much!! 

Heart so good to hear from you, glad you're getting some rest at least and Delilah is doing well xxxx

Bumpy and Bump love your bumps!! :cloud9: I'll post mine tomorrow when i am ready for my friend's wedding. 

I have serious first tri symptoms in my second tri!! I am so sick all the time and my boobs really hurt now :saywhat: Aren't things supposed to be easing off? Fizzy water is my best friend...


----------



## filipenko32

PS Davies I love your bump too - just seen it, it looks perfect :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

It's like a catalogue model's bump!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah it is isn't it pups i thought that!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just - congrats, so excited to see some pics!!

Lovely bumps girls, I'm starting to bloat out a little and am scared to wear a bathing suit around my family because it actually looks like I'm pregnant!


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck Amanda!

Sarah, as always you are looking fab! The perfect bump sweetie!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fitzy- Congrats on the great scan! Wonderful.

JW- stalking for updates! 

Heart- Oh, those first few weeks can be hard. I spent many a night sitting in a chair so baby could sleep. I did end up having baby sleep with me so he could nurse and I could sleep, I don't do well with sleep deprivation so that was the best option for me. 


AFM- 3rd trimester!! :wohoo: I made it! Hubby hired someone to start working on the house so I'm starting to calm down a bit and believe everything will get done in these next 3 months. I've started working on the underskirt for my crib canopy. I'll post pics when I get it done. So pretty so far!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Mom2, happy third tri! Davies that bump is lovely. 
Thinking about Just, hope she is doing ok! 
Hoping Debzie's scan went ok. 
Just seen Mark Owen and his wife have named their baby girl Fox India. Not keen on that, it sounds like someone spelling something from the phonetic alphabet.


----------



## sara1

Davies- WOW! You look amazing!

Mom2- Congrats on 3rd Tri!!

Charmer - Are you waiting till 2nd tri to tell your family? I couldn't bear the wait to tell people, especially when I started to show.

Heart- Hope the lactation specialist is helpful. Sorry D kept you guys up all night:(

Fili- It sucks that you're still having ms this late in the game... can they give you anything to help??

Kellie- Hope all's going well... will be stalking!!


----------



## sara1

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just seen Mark Owen and his wife have named their baby girl Fox India. Not keen on that, it sounds like someone spelling something from the phonetic alphabet.

 :haha: you're exactly right!


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I know I have been AWOL for a while but I thought I would check in and let you all meet my rainbow.........Measuring 3 days ahead so edd 5th Feb 2013. Scan was amazing as baby would not co-operate. So I was scanned for 45 mins. Nt a tiny 1mm.:cloud9:

More pics in my journal please feel free to stalk. :happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







edit scan.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah kellie! Will keep stalking for updates!

Bumpy- u look beautiful

Davies- your ass looks tiny! Bump is still gorgeous

Fitzy and debzie- love the scan pic, congrats. SO happy for you girls!

Mom2- congrats in third tri! You need to post pics of your projects!

Charmer- super happy for you too!

Heart- yeah, we are up all the time too. Did you try keeping her awake during the day? We haven't been lately just so we get some sleep ;)

Bought a bottle warmer and it is shitty: going to get a different one online that I wanted but didn't have in the store that I wanted. Sick of warming bottles with warm water.


----------



## KatM

Just Waiting,
OMG!!!!! Please keep us posted and sending you lots of light and care!!!!

Heart,
Wow, I am kind of scared of that much weight gain in 3rd tri. At least I know it is normal where I am at now. Sorry you got such shitty sleep. Please update us on what the lactation person says.

3x,
Thanks for the reassurance on weight gain. I guess I can look to 3rd tri to pack it on. Sorry you have so much nausea. I hope it stops soon.
I'm happy you are feeling confidant.

Davies,
Your bump looks amazing. Not a stretch mark on you girl.

Jen,
Glad it calmed down.

NSN,
It seems like you got your internet back. It's good to hear from you.
Sorry you had arse bleeding too. I found the witch hazel wipes and going to the bathroom with your elbows on your knees (if belly isnt in the way) and heels up seems to help.

It sounds like things are going okay with you. I dont know what the extra fluid means.
So sorry about the damn buggy. Don't mess with a pregnant woman! That wait is outrageous.

Bumpyplease,
Your bump looks fantastic. You don't look huge to me. 

Fitzy,
Congrats on the lovely scan.

Mom2,
good news. now all will be done.
congrats on 3rd tri!!!

AFM,

My halfway there bump!!!

Spent the morning sorting out our new healthcare. I am switching drs because of our new plan. To stay on our old plan would be $966/mo. Even our new plan is over $600/mo with a $5750 out of pocket max. Gotta love U.S. healthcare.


----------



## daviess3

Thank u for compliments ladies I'm very flattered!!! But I do have lots if wobbly bits girls I promise!! X

Can we start a guessing game for just yellow bundle? I'm
Saying girl! Let's see how many get it right! X

Embo r u in labour too? See something on fb? Xx

Pup ur a cutie thanks hun xx

Mrs love the foxtrot India name assosiation toooo funny! X

Mom congrats on 3rd tri zx

Bumpy how u? X


3x we need a bump shot zx
Deb congrats hun lovely pic x

Hopeful how r u, how much sleep u getting? Any top tips for first few weeks? X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sara - waiting until 18 weeks to tell! My aunt does know but she has no clue I'm this far already, she thinks I'm still very early. At 17+3 we are going to do a 3d gender scan, tell my aunt that day and announce to DH's family while on vacation a couple days later. After my 20 week scan we are going to announce on FB! Can't believe I've kept it a seceret so long already though!

Debzie - congrats!! Yay!! I have my 12 weeks scan at 12+3 in two weeks...the wait is killing me lol!

Daviess - no way in hell, I've just ate 4 (yes 4) cupcakes lol!! Don't know what the hell is wrong with me!


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Debzie!

Kat- You look amazing! Love the maxi dress too!


----------



## tuckie27

Ladies!!! :D I've missed you! I know I've been MIA since we got to CA. My inlaws house is in such a rural area, the only net they offer out here is satellite so their net is only slightly faster than dial up :/ so I just have no patience for it! I do keep up with you girls on my mobile & I keep checking for baby arrivals! I can't believe Croy & Davies haven't popped yet! Looks like Just may go next! Good luck to all of you late 3rd tri girls :) And it's so good to see things going well for the newer ladies here too! I got the Dr I wanted here (he's the one that did my D&C & hubby & I both liked him) & I see him Aug. 6th. I'm excited to see her again! Seems like we're pretty decided on Baylyn Rose. We keep calling her Baylyn now so it's sticking. I can't wait to meet her!!! Anyways, wanted to sat hello & let you know I am silently following the group still! Can't wait to move out & have high speed net again & properly participate again! Love to all of you & all your sweet little rainbows!


----------



## croydongirl

Well, not hopeful this kid is coming anytime before his due date. Doctor told me my cervix is really high still and I am less than 1cm dilated. Baby is still high up there. 

On the way home from the docs I took a detour and walked a lap of the lake by my house. Got to shake this kid down! haha!

Justwaiting - checking for updates!! So happy (and jealous) haha!

Heart - So good to hear from you. And to know that little D is gaining so well. She loves being at home with her mummy and daddy obviously!

Hopeful - Sounds like you are adjusting to parenting your two little bundles so well. I can't imagine how tired you must be but it soulnds like you are making changes to get some sleep. 

Fitzy - Beautiful scan pics

I know I am missing a ton of people please forgive me!

Davies Happy 39 weeks! Only one more until these babies need to get out!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay welcome to 3rd tri mom 2!!!!

Kat you are sooo cute, looking fab!

Davies I went with boy for Kellie but we will see, hope it's all going well for her!

Yay debzie fab news.....you are having a baby!!!

My feet are really swollen, they don't like this heat lol!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Embo are your contractions getting stronger Hun? Saw your FB post hope this is it for you x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh getting excited about Embo now! I've just realised I'm not friends with any of you on Facebook, anyone wanna be friends?


----------



## daviess3

Croy how long do they let u go over? Mine will b 2 weeks they don't even check u here until 41 weeks don't think?! X

Embo Kellie??? X


----------



## daviess3

Mrs mig - fb sarah Lewis same profile pic xx


----------



## Hope39

Hi girls

All is well here I see, a few of you seem ready to pop!!

Seen my consultant today, she has prescribed me progesterone, high dose folic acid and aspirin. 

Has any of you had more than 3 miscarriages then had success with that combination?

Mrs mig - I'll be a facebook friend :)

Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Hope and Davies! Hope, I'll need your name. Nobody can add me because I've got really high privacy settings. It's a pain but my mums first husband harasses me a lot and I have to keep it as tight as I can.


----------



## wookie130

Embo's in labor?


----------



## puppycat

Em just posted on her journal - false alarm :(

Mrs Mig I'll pm you my name now


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Right, that's Pups befriended, now need to stalk her friend list to find some more of you! If anyone gets a friend request from someone called Claire it's probably me.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - they said they don't like women to go past 42 weeks but they would start doing some things to get things moving at 41 weeks. If there is a bit more opening next week they would sweep my membranes which might help get things moving, but that depends on how open it gets in there by next week.


----------



## puppycat

lol i thought' who the hell is this? we've got no mutual friends!!' lol


----------



## daviess3

Croy did it hurt when they checked to see how dilated etc?? I'm dont no if I want a sweep or not! X
When do they check us uk girls I no I asked this but is it 41 weeks? X


----------



## Embo78

Yep! Was having contractions pretty regular and painful in my back.
Had a bath and a lie down and I've had only two in two hours now :growlmad: Otto's being a typical man, awkward and stubborn!!

MrsM I'm on pups friends list. Emily B :)


----------



## puppycat

Well I checked my cervix in the bath :blush: and it's like 3-4 and twas a bit icky.

Doesn't mean anything though but I suppose when I do go it'll be quicker! lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Debzie- Lovely scan!

Tuckie- So glad to hear from you, sorry about the slow connection. That really stinks!

Charmer- Wow! I can't believe you can keep a secret for so long! I'd never make it. :nope:

Pups- 3-4?? You can't be too much longer. I've never been able to check my own cervix. I can barely reach my vagina, much less my cervix. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's Pups, Heart, and Hope befriended, awaiting accepts from Davies and Embo. Yay!! If anyone wants to befriend me now I'm a mutual friend you can, I just won't come up in a search. Claire Y and I'm sitting in front of a street sign that says Goodison Road.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mom2 I've never been a cervix checker either, the thought makes me queasy!


----------



## KatM

Croy,
It doesn't sound like your baby wants to go anywhere soon.

Sara,
Thanks Hon about the dress. I bought it at target for $28. I don't know if you have those out in greece. Somehow I doubt it.

Mrs. Migg,
I don't use FB, but I am happy that you are connecting with so many girls.


I am guessing Justwaiting is really into labor right now. How exciting!!!


----------



## daviess3

Kat u look gorg an tiny, I love target!! Am always there hours an come out with a load of stuff I didn't need! Lol x

Pups ur clever tell me how I want to try x


----------



## hopeful23456

Cute bump kat! Can't believe you are half way already. Time flies 

Davies- the main thing I didn't realize is they eat every 2-3 hours round the clock and to make sure to sleep whenever you can but it's so exciting that you dont want to sleep for days. And stock up on laundry detergent, I do a load a day, it's a smaller load but necessary. Oh- and babies are loud! Grunts and snorts all the time, it's hilarious. I kept forgetting the basics in the beginning as to crying, either messy diaper or hungry typically, sometimes just want to be held. Once you get a routine for feeding that pretty much rules everything else.


----------



## Embo78

Yea pups!! Tips please!!


----------



## puppycat

Either stand with a foot up on the loo or side ofthe bath etc and squat down a little. Take your pointy finger (index?) and middle finger and try and tuck your thumb out the way. Your cervix feels like a big squishy flesh bubble in there (if you can reach it!) and will have a dimple in the middle, kinda like a donut. Just feel how big that dimple is. Mine was just the tip of my finger a few days ago but it's really stretched out now.

Please make sure you wash your hands really well first and if you have long nails probably best to trim!


----------



## Embo78

There's absolutely no way I could split my legs open that wide pups. My spd just wouldn't allow it!
I tried to check on the loo whilst bearing down but that aggravated my spd and sciatica :(
Think I'll just leave it to my consultant Monday :/


----------



## puppycat

No tbf that way hurts my hips too which is why I checked in the bath. But mine's quite low now so it was easier


----------



## daviess3

Got no clue what's in there lol!! Can't figure it out! I'm gonna see if mw will check Monday! I wonder if she will I will be 39 + 4 so she should? X


----------



## Embo78

She might give you a sweep if you ask nicely hun! But I know a lot won't go there til 40+ weeks :(


----------



## puppycat

Lol it might just be too far back hun.

She might, doubt it tho. They're not very forthcoming with internals until labour starts.


----------



## daviess3

I'm not to bothered to b honest about getting a sweep! My friend had one that evening went into labour, she laboured at home 24 hours went to hospital to b told she was 2cm to go home an walk cut long story short she thinks the sweep sent her into labour to early she was 4 days passed her due date but baby wasn't ready she ended up with a c section! 

I'm fed up but not horrifically like some people get I do believe baby will come when he/she's ready, an I don't fancy that being whilst it's so hot an muggy!! X

Thanks for advice hopeful I thought that about laundry detergent I should stock up x


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Its hurts a bit, but its more uncomfortable when she checks. I was charting for years when we were ttc and it was easy to feel my cervix, but I didn't think to check it myself these days. I might check in the morning and see what it feels like compared to the different times of the month. I am sure the lower it is the easier it is to find and feel. 

Pups- wow, that sounds like you could go any time!

Ladies, I was trying to book some days away at a lake about 3 hours from our house. It is nearly always sunny there and I thought it might be nice to get away when my parents are visiting and the baby is a few weeks old. I thought it would be nice to get out of the house. I would be relaxing to get a condo or something. I am finding some great deals and then hubs called to tell me he has to go away over night for work right in the middle of when they are here. 
I burst into tears when he told me. I am not sure why it feels so overwhelming to have him be gone and my parents are here (i love them but they can be hard work) I told him to forget about it. There was no way I was going to pack while he was away and my parents are here. He would be gone in the middle of the week for two full days at least and it would mean that we can't get the mid week rates, which blows my budget :(

I am mad that he thinks its fine to go away so close to having the baby. I am not sure how much say he has, but seriously, is it too much to ask for him to stay in the state for a month when we just had a baby? Ok now I am just ranting. I know its not his fault. I'm mad and disappointed and clearly crying is my huge belly's defense! I have only had a couple of balling outbursts, and it is so strange when your emotions get the best of you like that!

Tonight we are going to our make-up class for the childbirth prep course we were taking. Its newborn care. Maybe hubs will get a clue after the class about why I am getting freaked out about him being gone. 

Sorry for the rant, I know it sounds crazy. I just needed to vent and you ladies are the best lace for that! Thanks for listening! haha!

Mrs M, I will try to find you on FB, I am friends with pups, heart, davies and justwaiting (maybe some others I am forgetting!)


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, Hopefuls post reminded me of something I read the other day. It said that before you have a baby you should do a stock up of all the basics so you don't run out of anything in those early weeks. 

We just stocked up on toothpaste, toilet paper, kitchen paper towels, all our soaps (hand soap, laundry detergent, dishwasher powder, washing up liquid, shampoo, conditioner, shower gel) I also stocked up on Kleenex and basic foods, things like tuna, soup, and beans in cans which can be great to snack on in those early days.

I thought it was a great idea. I also made sure I was stocked up with make up and deodorant, things that would be a pain to run out of and harder for other people to pick up for you. 

I am stocked and ready for baby!


----------



## bluejay

Hi all, boy am I glad I found this forum. DH and I found out I was pregnant in late November, 2011. By end of December, 2011 I had to have a D&C for a missed miscarriage - it stopped developing at 6 weeks and I was 10 weeks by the time we had the D&C. Felt terrible to walk around not-really-pregnant. We waited a cycle and started trying again. In March, I was so excited because i felt a little 'different' so I took a pregnancy test about 2 days after I should have gotten my period - bingo! BFP! And I messaged my husband at work, so I could tell him right away, and I took pictures of the stick and sent them via text, and it was so neat, for three whole days and then I lost that pregnancy. I'm pregnant again, and I had an ultrasound the other day and heard the heartbeat so I'm guardedly optimistic, but still. I'm 42, I'll be 43 before the baby is born, which leaves me feeling like I'm running out of time and I'm terrified something will go wrong this time too. I am kinda excited and happy to be pregnant, but it's like I can't quite let myself get really excited because I keep waiting to have something awful hit. I always look at the tp when I wipe - always - and I'm half-bracing for blood every time. I don't know that I'm going to relax until I'm past 27 weeks or so, where if something starts going wrong I can have a c-section and the baby would survive.

At the same time, I know I'm not supposed to be all stressed, and that this isn't good for the baby. But it is super hard. Sometimes I just try to forget I'm pregnant at all. I wish I could go to sleep for three months, frankly.


----------



## KatM

Bluejay,
Welcome. We all know how tough it is. I can't say I'm really relaxes yet, but much more than 1 st tri. It helps when these wonderful women have babies they get to take home. 

Croy,
That sucks about DH. My DH has the hugest car racing event on our due date. I don't want him to miss it for his business, but obviously the baby comes first. 
I hope it all works out. 

Hopeful,
Thanks for the advice on stocking up. 

Stalking for an update from Just.


----------



## puppycat

Hey bluejay

Sorry you've had such worry with pregnancies. We've all been there though so fully understand how you're feeling. I was at your stage not so long ago and now look at me!! You'll be term soon enough :)

Can't sleep! I don't know why. I'm shattered and ok its warm but i have a fan? Got restless legs too. Ugh


----------



## daviess3

Pups me to !!! Got fan on, can't sleep x

Croy my hubs may have to work in Southampton 2 weeks after baby!! I agree it's crap timing but he really doesn't want to! I think its just life sumtimes chick an it's sent to test 
us! My hubs felt very guilty having to tell me! I no he did! I stocked up to on major bits tea coffee frozen food tins squash biscuits shampoo sanitary towels! Always have extra one of things anyway I'm a bit of an OCD shopper when it comes to running out! It would really bother me to no I used the last of something lol!!! Hope ur ok hun xxx

Bluejay congrats hun an welcome xx


----------



## daviess3

Ps feel sick nauseaus! X


----------



## heart tree

Bluejay, congrats and welcome. I'm 37 and just had my rainbow baby after 4 losses, one being ectopic where I lost my Fallopian tube. It's so scary being pregnant again. I'm thrilled to hear you saw a hb! Listen, don't stress about feeling stressed! It won't harm the baby. We have all been stress cases in this thread and we're all doing fine. Think about all the women who have babies in war torn areas. Talk about stress! Just do your best to stay relaxed. But don't worry if there is stress involved. It's the name of the game in the first tri after you've had losses. Hang in there chick. We're all here to support each other. Technically I'm not PARL anymore but I just can't quit this thread!

Kellie posted in her journal. She wasn't progressing so they are inducing her. Can't wait for the news! I originally thought boy, but now I think girl. 

Whose next? Davies? Em? Pups? Croy? I'm excited!

Had a great appointment with the lactation consultant. Typing with one hand and about to try and get some sleep so will update later. xoxo


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Heart- So glad you stick around this thread. :hug:

Bluejay- Welcome and congrats on seeing your baby's heartbeat! :happydance: The nervousness is normal,it does get a little easier after 12 weeks, but you never feel totally "normal" just "PARL normal". :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Amanda your not allowed to go anywhere! Until we set up our graduate thread! Pleased ur appointment went well xxx

Do hope kellies ok xx


----------



## bumpyplease

thinking of kellie lots this morning and hoping the inducing went well and she now has her LO in her arms! cant wait to hear about it and find out if it was a pink or blue bundle!

mrsm im now friends with you on fb, ive added hearty too (my first name begins with a D)

Hope, progesterone i believe was the magic ingrediant in this pregnancy and i know other girls on this thread who think the same, im not on high dose folic acid or asprin though but im sure others are that may be able to input. also this was 5th time lucky for me so fingers crossed it will be for you too! good luck hun!

sorry about the false alarm embo, you are right sounds like a typical man! im sure mine will give me as much grief! hope its soon for you though sweet

love the tips hopeful, especially about stocking up, hadnt thought of that.

croy keep up the walking, its definitely supposed to help!

Welcome bluejay!

glad apptmt with the consultant went well heart, hope you are your little lady are well

so pleased its a bit cooler today! my swollen feet have gone down too, they looked like pig trotters yesterday! ha


----------



## pink80

Welcome Bluejay :hugs: congrats x


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy how nice is it to not have the sun out lol! X

I just had a lil hours sleep!! Sleepy today!! X
Need some energy... Want to try make this baby come out x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Welcome *Bluejay *:hugs: Firstly a huge congratulations! Secondly, the first tri is a very testing time. Im only just getting to the stage where i am not knicker checking every 5 minutes. Its a real rollercoaster of emotions the first 13 weeks, but it is really settling down. Try not to stress too much, and enjoy it :kiss:

So excited for *just*! I think team :pink:

*Davies*, you have such a gorgeous bump! Id love to look like that at 39 weeks :winkwink: PS nausea can be a sign :thumbup:

*Kat*, your bump is beautiful! I love all the maxi dresses im seeing on here, they are so flattering too :thumbup:

*Hopeful *- what great advice, thanks :flower:

*Pup *- it cant be much longer for you now, i think you are next :happydance:

xxx


----------



## sara1

Crazy busy day, but just popped in to check for news from Kellie!! Hope all is going well. 

Welcome Bluejay- Congrats on seeing a heartbeat... thats a major milestone. 1st tri is scary as hell but it does get better.

Hope everybody's well! 

It's miserable here... 100degrees and humid as hell.... it's given me a splitting headache and i've got a millions things to do. Arrggg... sorry for the winging:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Bluejay, congrats and I hope we can help you through the scary first tri! 
Bumpy, thanks for adding me. 
Kellie accepted my Facebook request at about 10 am our time, which is serious dedication to the Facebook cause! I'm assuming that meant not a lot was happening with her induction though. 
Sara I hope it cools down for you, I've heard it's unbearably hot in your part of the world these last few weeks. Great holiday weather, not such great pregnancy weather. 
Thanks everyone for the Facebook friendships, I warn you I'm a bit of a Facebook addict and post dozens of photos of my daughter. 
I've had a mad busy morning with toddler dance class and a playdate, now time for a sit down and put my feet up and a cuppa, while DD naps before I have to go to work. Hoping baby will start wriggling now I've finally sat down. He's been quiet today.


----------



## bumpyplease

you are convinced its a boy arent you mrsm! your little one is super cute! love the curls!

sara, man thats hot! its been horrible in the UK this week but a little cooler today and i for one are very relieved!

kellie updated her journal to say she had been sent home and probable induction tomorrow now - we are all thinking of you kellie! x


----------



## Embo78

She's been sent home? Didn't her waters go??


----------



## puppycat

That's what I was thinking Em. The NHS is shocking!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs. M, and anybody else who's interested. I'm JoAnn and I'm FB friends with Davies, Puppy, and a few others if you want to friend me. 


So I am on :cloud9: this morning ladies!! My good friend and prego buddy had her baby last night!! She had her hubby do a phenomenal job keeping facebook updated so I was up very late tracking her progress! :haha: She was 38w+6 and very anxious. She had been in early labor for days and had 1 false alarm where she got sent home from the hospital. So she's a very happy camper. She has had many many losses so this boy is real blessing!


----------



## bumpyplease

oh how lovely mom2!

kellie has been given antibiotics and sent home as no free beds but she should be booked in for induction tomorrow - which will be soon seeing as she is in Australlia! good luck kellie!

any twinges from anyone else?


----------



## hopeful23456

pics! I am taking more pics of D today, I tried to get a good one of A yesterday. I have 400 pics total but that's from right before they were born and every day after. These pics are from yesterday and last week.

pic 1 - blurry as i had to take it fast - fist bump! A on left
pic 2 - A with her feet on D (we start them out on opposite sides of pack and play and they scoot)
pic 3 - how they love to sleep by each other, they were holding hands yesterday, I didn't realize it and I pulled D back and their hands were held tight
pic 4 - pic of A taken yesterday (it's so hard to get a good pic of her, as soon as I go to take a pic she will stick our her tongue and make a face, it's hilarous, so i kept on taking fast pics in a row until i tried to get some better ones ;)

pic 5 - my bump as of last week!


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful, it looks like they're doing a little fist bump in the first picture! They are amazing, and look like they're thriving!


----------



## hopeful23456

more pics!

pic 1 - A
pic 2 - D (this pic is a week or a little more old - am taking pics today)
pic 3 - last preg pic of me! at work - my coworker who sits by me took it, he has 11 yr old twins. he laughed as i had to sit back and put my HUGE feet up and he took the pic. So happy he did as my water broke that night! amazing that I worked the day I had them (well, had them at 4am next day)...
pic 5 - SWOLLEN! I think this was at home after c section. my feet and and ankles are STILL swollen now. and I seem to have nerve damage in 3 fingers on both hands from pregnancy induced carpal tunnel. my thumb, pointer and middle fingers. my feet hurt too. was able to wear tennis shoes one time for 30 min walk with dogs but couldn't tie the shoes and wore socks that I cut the elastic in so they fit. when i took them off, i noticed they cut into my skin so I can still only wear sandals...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Hopeful, I cant believe how adoreable Ava and Dylan are, the pics are great. I cant believe how good your waist is looking aswell in your recent bump pic...especially compared to how swollen you are in the pic your co worker took!


----------



## Embo78

Beautiful pics of the twins :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Amazing photos - thanks so much for sharing them hun. I am so emotional today, seriously, I have just melted into a wet, snotty puddle!


----------



## heart tree

LOVE all the pics!!! They are both beautiful! How much do they weigh now? I love how they sleep together. That is the cutest thing I've ever seen!

My feet got super swollen after giving birth. They were fine throughout my pregnancy. I wonder if it's because I was on bed rest and was keeping them elevated. They are back to normal now, but they were huge for the first week after birth. Weird. 

I'll post pics today too!


----------



## Mrskg

:cloud9: thanks hopeful your pics were well worth the wait x they ar both so cute love how they sleep so close x you look amazing too took me 9 months to loose my baby weight! well done xx

my 10 week bloat pic xxx
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bumpblues82

just nosing around for any labour updates :) xx


----------



## wookie130

Nothing new as far as I can tell...Kellie's going to be induced tomorrow, I guess.

Nice bloat, Mrskg!


----------



## Bumpblues82

kk wookie x how are you feeling? 
mrskg my pre preg tummy is bigger than your bloat :( lol i still have a mummy tummy from my son lol 

has anyone been dated behind what they thought they were and then its caught up at 12 week scan?


----------



## sara1

OMG hopeful, Ava and Dylan are adorable. Seriously you made my day... What beautiful babies!


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving those A and D pics hopeful :cloud9:

Kellie...hang in there hun

Croy...I'm sorry hubby has to go and it scuppers your plans :hugs:

Kat...fab dress you look so happy

Amanda...good to see you sweetie

Em....pups...Davies..bring on these rainbows

:hi: to everyone 

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

Bluejay- welcome and congrats! I still checked tp every wipe until water broke. We were all so scared first tri and nervous for a long time after. It sounds like you are doing great though and I bet this will be your take home baby!

Mrskg- cute bump starting!

Thanks girls- finally turned on my laptop to post pics. I wasn't going to bring it home the day my water broke and something made me bring it home that day. Like my body knew what was going to happen. Otherwise I always post from iPhone...Still don't have app to upload pics from it!


----------



## Bumpblues82

thought id share this from my preg with my son xx


21 week scan


bump @38 weeks


24 hrs old


aiden now aged 4!


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- we get them weighed on tues. 10 days ago they were 5lb 7 oz - D and 5 lb 9 oz- A
We think they are 6.5 lbs now (hoping)...

Cute pics bump!!!


----------



## Embo78

Lovely pics bump :)


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies x having a good day today only been sick once an its after 6pm an not felt the need to lie down thats def a first x im wondering if its the placenta taking over x long may it continue xx


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
The twins are precious and adorable. How cute. Your tummy has gone down a lot already. Too bad about your super swollen feet.

Sticky,
Where is your update? What is going on with you? Feeling good?

Sara,
That is what Texas is like daily. that is why i moved. Stay cool.
I hope you can run chores 1st thing in the morning and then stay prisoner to the air conditioning inside.

Mrskg,
Coming along well.

MrsMigg,
I think you were wondering about the Snoogle. So far it is okay. I dont like sleeping with my head on it. It hurts my neck. Luckily I got the C shape one and not the U shaped one, so I can easily extend one side of it and use my tempurpedic pillow. I have a sensitive neck. If you are used to sleeping on a polyester pillow or your neck is good, you might find it comfy.

Besides this, it does a good job staying in between my legs and gives me the feeling of being spooned from behind. I face the opening of the C as I dont need the belly support yet.

The U shaped one had critiques about the seam that digs in your neck. That wasn't going to be okay with me. I'm glad I chose the smaller C design. it also does not take up as much bed room. Is it a must have? Not really yet. My verdict is still on hold. I need to wait till I get on my normal matress next week to really decide. If you are not comfy in bed and not sleeping, it is worth a try. I think it was about $53 on Amazon and has free returns.

Hi everyone else, MOM2, NSN, croy, embo, abi, tuckie, davies, bumpy, heart, pup, etc...

AFM,
I had bleeding piles again :(. Oh well, a small price to pay for my pregnancy going well. At least this time, I knew what it was and did not panic.

Oh, and I THINK I FINALLY felt the baby move. It felt like small jabs. I hope this is it!!!


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo for feeling baby kat :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

So pleased to hear you had a good day Mrskg - could be right nasty being sick in this heat :(

No news here, sitting with my feet up and chilling :)


----------



## puppycat

Ooooh got MW on Tuesday (31st) and she has offered me a s&s, thinking about it


----------



## sara1

Kat- yay for feeling baby! Boo for piles:(

Mrskg- I'm glad to hear you're feeling ok!


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - So exciting about feeling the baby - I am sure that's what it is! Once you start feeling it, you'll feel it more and more. Those first movements were magical.

Pups - exciting!! My doc said she would do a sweep/strip my membranes (is that the same thing?) next week if I was dilated but so far they couldn't do it because its a shut up shop in there! haha

Hopeful - I love all the pics, the kids are adorable! And you look fab mama. I have a feeling when this kid gets here it will be amazing if he is under 9lbs. I am huge and getting bigger. I hope he isn't quite that big, I would love to start with a smaller infant, but I will take what I can get. i just worry more about him getting stuck or something if he's too big. 

Heart - Look forward to pics of little D soon :)

Kellie - Thinking of you love. What a roller coaster. They have less strict rules about timing after the water breaks now, more and more studies are showing that infection rates are nowhere near what they thought in previous years. To be on the safe side they still don't want you to go too long, but often they will give the body time to do it's thing before intervention now. 

Hi to all you other gals! 

Welcome BlueJay! Wishing you all the best in your pregnancy. 

afm - Hubs "worked from home" this morning, so we walked to the coffee shop a couple of blocks away and got coffee and chocolate croissants for breakfast before he headed in a few minutes ago. it was nice to have time with him. And I think we reached a compromise about our trip so I think we can go. 
Walking has made me feel a lot more pressure down there and I think i had my first painful contraction last night. I think it was still a BH one, but it gave me a glimpse of things to come. Trying to stay bouncing on my birth ball as much as possible, seems to be moving the little guys down lower!


----------



## KatM

Thanks girls for the baby movement support. 

Croy,
Get walking lady. Keep that baby moving downwards.


----------



## Mrskg

Puppy I live in "sunny" Scotland so we've not been getting heat like you x that's good about sweep they won't do it till 40 weeks here x 

Croydon sounds like you're getting very close to meeting your son x


----------



## bumpyplease

Love the pics hopeful they are just adorable!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!
And you are looking fab you look so toned!

Heart can't wait to see more Delilah pics!

Bump lovely pics too that 24 hrs old one is adorable!

Cute mini bump mrskg!

Grat that you have first movements Kat one of the best and most memorable feelings! My baby has a party in my stomach nearly every day now!!!!

Loving the olympics opening ceremony!!!


----------



## daviess3

JOdi they are soooooo cute I can't believe they were holding hands!ur so lucky an blessed to have twins! Simply gorgeous xxx

Olympic opening is actually quite boring I think!! Sorry if I'm being a bitch but I am not feeling it! X


----------



## daviess3

Croy u sound closer than me? I reckon I will b last!! X
Kat hope ur ok chick! An prods is how it starts exciting x


----------



## bumpyplease

I love it Sarah! Seem to be lots of mixed feelings about it though!!

Oooh pups you gonna go for the sweep?


----------



## daviess3

I just think its very theatrical! Like I should b watching a London stage show!! Which I love, but I don't think it's that great! X


----------



## puppycat

Olympics ceremony is boring i agree.

I haven't decided on sweep yet - i'm scared! lol


----------



## daviess3

Did u need one with Laura pup?? X

I don't think I could face one! My foof hurts already! Swelling etc an I dont no if there is any truth in it but I don't want to make labour more painful! Nope bubba will come when ready, just gonna keep taking rlt tablets an epo an wait it out me!! Can u get hubs to do it instead lol? Dtd is meant to work right? I may try that but that scares me! X


----------



## puppycat

Hubs refuses to BD, he's so helpful. Too scared to go shoving EPO up there tbh and probably will chicken out of a sweep.

Had Laura at 37+5 at 3am. Didn't need anything. Never mind, we'll see.


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- awesome to feel movement! You will feel it more and more. I miss feeling it. 

Pups- I bet you are close...

I think of you uk girls when the Olympics are on


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful I don't think it was the best opening ceremony!! X

Pups oh dear not nice my poor hubs is desperate to dtd! It's me that's chicken! I don't put epo up there I'm to scared to! I take them orally, I dont think u will need it hun, I think ur gonna go naturally u had lots of signs to! X


----------



## croydongirl

oooh I didn't know about EPO, is that supposed to help? I have some of that, I might have to start taking it!


----------



## daviess3

Apparently! Who knows Croy just depends if u done it before but we won't no for sure. It can't hurt so y not I say? X


----------



## KatM

What is EPO? I googled it and it wasnt helpful.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Evening primrose oil I think lol 
Pup I had a sweep with my son and it hurt but it worked I'd do it again x


----------



## croydongirl

Evening primrose oil.
I know my doc told me that it was something I should stop taking when trying to become pregnant. I am going to start taking it again in the morning!!


----------



## Abi 2012

Good Morning Ladies!! :) 
hope all of your are well , got anything planned for today?


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- Love the pics of A & D! Soo cute how they sleep together! :) Heart- Can't wait to see more of Delilah too! Kat- Yay for feeling movement! When she moves ot feels like weird muscle spasms & sometimes like a rolling feel. I'm getting hard jabs lately too, hard enough to make me say 'whoa!' out loud a few times :) I got the C shaped Snoogle too. I like it, its very comfy! One con for me: I like to flip in my sleep often & it's a pain to go from one side to other cause I have to lug it over me & reposition it every time! Love the scan pics & updates & all the cute bump pics too (Sara, Mrs K, Davies & everyone else's bumps too!) Croy, Davies, Puppy, Embo, Just....somebody have another baby already!!! I'm going to keep stalking til one of ya pops!


----------



## jenny25

I've got pains again girls on and off from last night went away after I had a bath but been having them again this morning but front and back hurts when I walk I've taken some pain killers too see if that will help hubby is a city airport doing security as the queen will be there so he won't be home till gone 1 if they haven't gone by them I'm going to hospital xx


----------



## puppycat

DH offered to help me out last night.... I had to decline because he hurt my hips just lying on me :cry: oh the burn.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

EPO is evening primrose oil. It must be terrible in the last stages just patiently waiting for the baby to come that your willing to try anything! Ive read about EPO softening the cervix. Raspberry leaf tea and eating pineapples thats what my sister did and it seemed to work.


----------



## jenny25

Puppy I had too put pillows under my bum so we could do it xx


----------



## puppycat

Jen i couldnt even open my legs :(

38wks today. Honestly thought i'd have popped by now but then mw has said this baby's smaller than Laura was so perhaps i've got a wait on. Not fair!


----------



## jenny25

Oh puppy ouch :-( Paul started laughing when I put pillows underneath me yeah I was like you know how too make a girl feel good eh lol 
Have you tried eating curry all the old wives tales ? Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Pups you could try ahem doggy style! You don't have to open your legs at all then!

Well I had no signs what so ever yesterday but I did have a very strong nesting instinct for most of the day :)

I lasted about three days with the RLT and three nights with the epo!!


----------



## puppycat

I had a hot curry last night Jen. I had to rest my mouth between bites it was that hot and had a pint of milk on hand! Lol. Here i am waiting :coffee:


----------



## Embo78

Haha!! I made a spicy curry last night pups!!
All it did was give me a burning bum this morning :blush: :haha:


----------



## puppycat

It hasn't left the building yet Em. Not looking forward to it tbh. Tummy's making some right weird noises! Lol


----------



## daviess3

Jen how u feeling? I just well sorry we just walked the dog for an hour! Had braxton hicks had to go slowly at the end as was out of breath! X
Embo pups how u x


----------



## Embo78

I'm miserable today. So tired and exhausted. Feel sick and too hot. Feet are swollen because I overdid it yesterday!
God, what a moanin Minnie I am today!!


----------



## daviess3

I no how u feel I'm stroppy an inpatient today! My neighbours child who is 2 hasn't stopped cryin! Really whingy! Sitting in there front room I just want to scream take the child out I think he's bored!! All they do is sit in there poxy house! They rarely leave! X


----------



## Bumpblues82

well im on the other end of the scale and im just feeling really low today!! i feel sickly and really sleepy and just plain crap i have work later and i just dont want to go in im only in 4 hrs but i dont have the energy to get a shower and get ready i just wanna be in bed!


----------



## daviess3

Bump can u pull a sicky? Those early days are hard first tri I couldn't move!! I would do a sicky! X


----------



## daviess3

Who's friends with just on fb??? Don't want to do her announcement for her but check out fb sooo exciting xx


----------



## melfy77

Hi!!

Phew, so hard to keep up! But I am really glad to see everyone's doing well...and I mean everyone, including the babies, and hope's cute little ones:happydance:

We had 2 weddings in 2 weeks, yesterday was my sister-in-law's wedding. Awesome, but the people who were supposed to do dishes at the school (they rented a gym, but the set-up was amazing!!) well they ditched us! So instead of only having to clean wine glasses and deal with centerpieces, we had to do EVERYTHING!! Cleaning the table, washing ALL the dishes (plates, glasses, bows, forks, knives, spoons, wine glasses, and so on). Took us 1 1/2 hour, but we had a good dishwasher!! and a lot of help. so all was good, It was a great day, even though we went to bed at 2 in the morning!


----------



## Mrskg

Davies what's justs initials? 

Jenny how you feeling now x

Pups how about spooning? 

Bump I've been off for 7weeks dreading going back on tues x

Feeling sorry for ell you full term ladies but jealous I have so long too wait lol x


----------



## daviess3

It's Kellie E I checked her journal she hadnt updated it! But didn't want to steal her thunder an tell everyone but bubbas here!! X


----------



## Bumpblues82

davies i cant its a sat night and i did it last sat and they werent happy :( i feel lousy and i actually cry at the thought of going in to work :( its only a 4 hr shift but even thats long enough i just cba! i have litrally lay down and slept all day and still feel no better !


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Davies I am friends with her but her post never came up had to go to her page :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

Still fecking waiting here - have seen Kellie's update and I'm soooo jealous! lol.

Been out for lunch with my little sister and then went to M&S to get bra fitted. 40A apparently, I must admit it did fit but I could've cried when she said A!! I haven't been a feckin A since I was 13!

Anyway, I have nothing here. No twinges, no BH, just hiccups.

GET OUT BABY!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Pups...A my fecking arse...get them checked again

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Neversaynever said:


> Pups...A my fecking arse...get them checked again
> 
> XxX

I feel really silly being upset about it :haha: but I am!


----------



## jenny25

I'm friends with kellie I seen xx

I'm not bad pains seem too of settled I've been sleeping on and off all day I feel physically terrible I broke down Paul's doesn't know I just got a feeling that came over me that made me cry I'm just so done now being pregnant I want the baby too be evicted now I don't know how much more I can take x


----------



## croydongirl

Jenny - Hang in there. I know its so tough when you feel so rubbish, but if you can keep him in there a while longer its best in the long run. Hoping you get some good rest and start to feel better soon, maybe get a second wave of feeling good.

Kellie- Such exciting news! I am totally jealous too but super happy for you.

Pups - A? seriously? Wow. I was a B (bordering on a C) usually and I am now a DD. Luckily I have big boobed friends who have lent me bras they used pregnant and ursing so so far I haven't had to buy many. I did get a nicer nursing one before they lent their to me but I was nervous I would get even bigger and not fit so I guess I'll wait and see once hes here if I need to exchange. 

afm - Hoping that I get to see some of the Olympics, me and hubs and not fans of the same events so we'll be fighting over the remote! haha!
Last night we watched the opening events, I thought it was good. And I loved the sing-song part at the end. I felt proud to be British. I started to have some pretty strong cramps last night and got scared I would be going into labor and I would have been happy but also I was so tired because I stayed up late that it would have been hard to start without any sleep. I am going to take it easy today - we have to go and pick up our glider and ottoman which I am really excited about trying out but otherwise not much on the agenda. And tonight I am going to have an early night make sure if kiddo does decide to show up I am as rested as possible. Not that he is showing signs. 

The last two nights I have got up only once or twice to go to the loo, early on at 1 or 2am and then at 6am, last night I just did the 2am and then nothing until 10am when I woke up. Baby is still moving on and off but it made me nervous. Any of you other ladies far along peeing less at night now? I had been going 5 or 6 times last week so it's a big change. Wondering if I need to be concerned.


----------



## daviess3

Croy I been getting up 2-3 times still probably not as bad! But sometimes it can b! I dunno I got nothing no twinges ur all gonna b before me lol! Jen hope u feel better 
Bumps soz hun works crap! X

Afm BBQ in garden with hub an I had half a glass of magners!! Was sooo nice! X


----------



## jenny25

I've been for a bath and I do feel better I guess I'm just having one of those days xxx


----------



## Embo78

Oooo Davies that sounds so lush :)


----------



## filipenko32

Evening ladies, I hope everyone is OK :hugs:
Davies that does sound lovely!! 

I am still struggling with sickness all day pretty much and have zero appetite, I really have to force meals down :wacko: I wake up feeling 'hungove'r too if I've done too much the day before. The sickness and sore boobs are worse than ever, gotta be a good sign though right? Got my 16.5 week scan on Wednesday at 4pm - pretty nervous still :wacko: Anyone else sick at my stage? I'm not actually sick it's just deep debilitating nausea! :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## daviess3

Fili mine had mainly passed by then chick, had the odd day of it still do! I used to
Have days could only eat say cheese an biscuits or just melon! X

Was soo good ladies my mw said at ante natal a lil drink now won't hurt an that if u wanted it for medicinal purposes in labour u could!! So I thought what the hell! X


----------



## jenny25

That's awesome Sarah I really don't fancy it though I'm not much of a drinker these days xxx
Fili I was quiet sick at that stage too hang in there does get better xxx


----------



## daviess3

Jen I'm not either but just fancied a bit! No toilet stop for me today ladies!!! Tmi but keep getting tight stomach coz I need a poo!! X


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness, hubby and my FIL are killing me. We just got home with the glider and there is a lot more assembly required than we had anticipated. They are so funny working to get to put together. Good thing they are laughing. Hubs decided he needed a beer before her even started once he saw the instructions! haha

Sarah, that magners does sound good. I had a sip of wine the other night and it was yummy. I might we pouring myself a glass when the contractions start...they might frown on me taking it into the hospital but it gets out the system in a couple of hours so it will be out before I am feeding anyone.


----------



## croydongirl

My ticker totally freaked me out when I saw it say 5 days to go!


----------



## jenny25

Sarah maybe it's the start of the clear out for you just stay near the toilet lol xxx

Men always freak out when they see instructions they think it's written in forgin language lol lucky enough I'm more the DIY person than Paul lol 

5 days ooooo exciting lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

I been having those tightenings and then loo visits all week - bloody bodies teasing us! Lol

My feet are huge tonight, been up and about a lot today and it's been hot. Everything else is fine so i'm not worried.

Shattered now! Night ladies xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

All ive wanted since I got preg is a strawberry and line kopparberg I steve them at work and it's killing me!!!! Lol


----------



## KatM

Sending light to all you third tri girls. I hope your babies come soon. You all sound miserable. 

Hi to everyone else!

Congrats to Just!!! 

AFM,
I popped again and think I gained about 5lbs since the drs. Im no longer concerned of my slow gain.


----------



## puppycat

:cry: my hips hurt so bad now :cry:

I am in so much pain. 

Think Tuesday's sweep might be the best option if Poppy doesn't shift ass soon.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yes, the sweep is probably a good idea. Come on baby, now's a good time!


----------



## daviess3

Man toilet stops heartburn feel bit constipated or trapped wind! Stomachs tight pelvis hurts! Had enough if trying to poxy sleep something always stops me! X


----------



## daviess3

Croy me to hun 5 days!! Soon to b 4 for me!!! Wow! In 3 weeks we will definately b mummy's!!! That's scary! Omfg!!! You wait so long it's almost a distant dream u believe not capable of happening? X

Kat ur weight gain sounds normal chick x
Bumps u got a long way to go yet mrs! Before you can have yr cider lol! X


----------



## puppycat

DH just deposited some of the good stuff :haha:

Come on baby!!! Get out! Lol


----------



## heart tree

Come on Pups, give us the next baby!!

Davies, you'll be a mum in less than 3 weeks for sure! I'm guessing more like a week for you. 

So many team yellow babes about to be born. Exciting!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol pups!

Been stalking... And pumping

Kat- glad u feel better about weight gain. I gained 45 lbs. it starts slow then just keeps coming but I was eating anything and everything. 

Almost 4 days now Croy and Davies!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hey heart- heres my new saying: 

I pump... therefore I am. 

Spoken in a booming voice like the wizard of oz before they see him behind the curtain..

Yeah, lack of sleep and way too much pumping.


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, I am pumping while reading your post! LOL! It's midnight and I have to be up again for a 2 am feed. When do I sleep? 

Do your babes have reflux? I think mine does. Just bought the Fisher Price rock n play as lots of preemie moms raved that it was a good thing for them to sleep in to help with reflux. Think I'm too scared to have her sleep in it overnight as it looks like her chin drops to her chest, but she's done great in it today and hasn't made any weird choking noises when we put her in it after a feed. When we put her flat on her back she's super noisy. I think it's from reflux. 

Kellie, I posted on your FB page, but wanted to say Congrats! Welcome to mommyhood.


----------



## KatM

New mommies,
You both sound exhausted with the pump and feed schedule. 

I hope someone pops soon, so they can be out of their misery.


----------



## wookie130

Congrats Kellie!

My ultrasound is tomorrow...anxiety is definitely starting to take over.


----------



## bumpyplease

So hAppy f


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: Hopeful!! Can just imagine Descartes with a breast pump :haha: Bet you wish you could get your body back soon :hugs: So glad Ava and Dylan are doing well xxxx



hopeful23456 said:


> Hey heart- heres my new saying:
> 
> I pump... therefore I am.
> 
> Spoken in a booming voice like the wizard of oz before they see him behind the curtain..
> 
> Yeah, lack of sleep and way too much pumping.


----------



## bumpyplease

So happy for Kellie!!!! Another rainbow baby is born!!!

Good luck for tomoz wooks will be thinking of u

Sorry for you girls in pain, you are so close now xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Wooks I will virtually hold your hand in the scan room as I'm sure all the ladies will here. On my first scan I screwed my eyes up and held my lucky pink love heart stone my lovely nephew gave me and that helped me to zone out a bit while I had a probe stuck up my vagina!! :haha: It was truly bloody awful though so I feel for you but I kind of felt a bit of relief when i got my bum on that bed as I would know one way or another and be out of my misery. Anyway when he said all was good I actually rolled off the bed in shock and hubs caught me in time! I think you've had great symptoms so far so I really think this must be your rainbow baby now xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Wookie, we'll all be there with you cheering you on and holding your hand. 
Big congrats to Kellie! 
Heart and Hopeful you two are doing the most amazing job. Breast feeding alone is an immense achievement, let alone feeding preemie babies and especially 2 preemie babies. I did a fab job with breast feeding and to this day it's probably the thing I am most proud of, but I could never get to grips with pumping milk. I just couldn't do it, it took hours to get a couple of ounces out, which I ended up pouring away anyway as I couldn't get her to drink it. So I have maximum respect!
Apologies for the selfish, and depressing post here, but we have had some bad news. Marks elder sister is very ill. She had breast cancer about 2 years ago, a very aggressive form. We thought she had fought it off with a mastectomy and lots of chemo and radiotherapy, then a couple of months ago she was suddenly unable to speak. A scan showed a brain tumour, in the area of her brain near her speech centre. She had surgery for that, and chemo and we were hopeful she had seen in off, then took a turn for the worse this week, and now they have found cancer in her spine. She has to have more radio therapy, and take it from there. 
I didn't know her well as she lives in London and mark and I haven't been able to get down there much recently as Mark spent over a year out of work which meant getting down there very difficult as we couldn't afford it, but she is so lovely. She was planning to take early retirement this year, and her and her husband had plans to travel south America in a camper van. After the brain tumour they had to shelve those plans, but were still hoping to do a bit of travelling around Europe. Now, who knows. We are going down to London in a couple of weeks to stay with mark's other sister and then mark will be able to visit her. She won't be able to cope with seeing all of us. Why do bad, shitty things happen to good people?
Again girls, sorry for the selfish post.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart my niece had reflux for a while. I think my sister gave her heartburn meds but I could have got that wrong?? I will check for you. So glad Delilah is doing well too xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg that is such sad news :cry: I really hope shes manages to recover but I know with cancer, while there are very high success rates there are no guarantees so I know how stressful & upsetting it must be for you all. I have a spare double bedroom in our flat that we have lots of guests staying in if you find you need somewhere else to stay, you and Mark are more than welcome. We are South West London so we are 15 minutes on the tube to central London if that helps. :hugs: xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Is that cider bump? Haha, why don't you try a sweet (ie strawberry and lime) mixer with lemonade instead? Make it cold with ice and it might be a close second best? I crave fizzy liquid all the time. When I am out I have lime and soda water and at home I drink fizzy water by the bucket load! Love the fizz!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Fili, thank you so much. Debbie lives in Beckenham, not sure how far that is. If we need to I will let you know, if things get serious and lots of us need to go down there I may take you up on it. Thank you.xxx


----------



## filipenko32

You're welcome just let me know, it's no problem xxx


----------



## duckytwins

Something brought me back here this morning and I happened to notice that Mrskg posted about my sister's passing. Thank you for all the thoughts for me and my family. We are shocked and devastated. She was too young and I miss her terribly. :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Such tragic news Ducky. I posted in your journal but my thoughts are still with you.


----------



## puppycat

Mrs Mig that's so unfair :( Cancer is such an awful awful disease and has taken far too many good people.

I have hope that you SIL will pull through, she sounds a strong one. Bless her and bless you xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM, Im sorry to read that about Mark's sister, that really is awful. It sounds like she has had such a time of it and been a fighter. Cant even imagine how that woman must be feeling. I really hope she can beat this and have a good outcome x

Ducky, thats really tragic about your sister aswell. Completelly devastating for a family and I can imagine that you miss her terribly. Take care x

Why do bad things happen to so many good people, you just cant understand it. Some people have more than their share of bad luck and heartache.


----------



## duckytwins

I'm having trouble sleeping. I have nightmares every night. I can't eat and I'm just exhausted. I want her back so badly.


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry Ducky that is truly tragic, thinking of you and your family.


----------



## daviess3

Ducky I posted u a message on fb such sad news thinking of you xx

Mrs m yr entitekd to a selfish post that's awful such a vicious illness xx

Hey fili pup an everyone I'm sleepys bad nights sleep last night! Up every hour!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsm- that is so sad, praying she gets better and that you get to go see her. Its so sad and it sounds like she's worked so hard at getting rid of it and then it keeps coming back? Nobody should have to deal with that. I hope they do get to travel some day. 

Bad things shouldn't happen to good people, ever. 

Jess- so sorry for your sisters passing, it is tragic. Praying you can find peace somehow but I couldnt imagine the hell you must be going through. 

Wooks- good luck today, will be there holding your hand too! 

Heart- we think D has reflux, after a feed he lays and groans and scrunches up in fetal position. Then spite up some. Dr said if it isn't projectile vomit that it's just normal spit up. 
I read to hold babies for 30 mins after feeding, it works ok but takes so long.
A is fine, thank god. 2 with it would be rough.
I also heard nap nanny chills work good to sit them up.

But I think the milk is making its way back up. Ive looked at the rock n plays, let me know how it goes. It sucks when you put them in something and it looks like their head isn't upright enough, then it looks like they can't breathe. We did out them in bouncer/vibrator chairs. They kind of like them but I'm sure once they are bigger they will fit better in them.


----------



## filipenko32

Davies :hugs: u must be EXHAUSTED! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrsducky sorry to hear your news :( big hugs from us all xx


----------



## Abi 2012

hey ladies ! 

just- congratulations on your little bundle :) hope to see lots of piccys soon xxx

mrs m- sorry to hear that :( such a horrible disease too hope you get to see her soon xx

well im 18 weeks today got some piccies from yesterday at my mums here they are :) 

me and my partner with our pushchair

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/557383_393039384093525_1575781697_n.jpg[/IMG]

me all smiles :) 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/548991_393039284093535_1983180241_n.jpg[/IMG]

matt what on earth is this for ?? lol 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/207542_393039317426865_1433386095_n.jpg[/IMG]

me front view of bump! 18+6

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/549086_393039227426874_430471366_n.jpg[/IMG]

me side view of bump! 18+6

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/186weeks.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Awwww lush bump - you look glowing xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww fantastic Abi! :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks hun :) :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely weeks Abi but you're 19 weeks today! I'm 18 weeks!


----------



## filipenko32

I just had my first dream where I was holding my bouncing baby BOY at about 1 years old on the walk to a seaside somewhere :cloud9: then the water was involved somehow again - think i was paddling in it. It was a lovely dream at last! And my Aunty Pat was with us but baby wouldn't go to her he wanted me.


----------



## bumpyplease

So sorry to hear your news mrsm, andducky I posted in your journal at the time but how devastating for you, thinking of u both at this sad time.

Abi you are looking fab, you look really happy too! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Cute pics Abi! You have such nice dresses. 

Fili- what a great dream! I keep thinking boy for you too, can't believe u r waiting to find out! Been watching the Olympics, is any of it happening near you?


----------



## Bumpblues82

me and oh have decided to say team yellow but i might get scanner to write it on a piece of paper and we can seal it in an envelope and sign the seal so we know if its been looked at lol then store it some where in the nursery and then if we then decide we want to know later on we can both look at it x what do you tthink?


----------



## filipenko32

It's actually on the other side of London really to me - it's in the East end - you know where they all speak Cockney and eat jellied eels - yuuuuuuuuuuuuk!! It could be happening in Australia for all I know! But when you get on the Tube you notice even more international people than usual from all over the world, that's about the only change for me.


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks guys and hopeful thats what happens when you work in a clothes shop lol :) lots of cheap nice clothes :D :thumbup:


----------



## Abi 2012

i have been busy today tidying and my bf painting before new carpets tomorrow :D my house is gonna be lovely :D


----------



## daviess3

Abi love pram an cute bump zx
Hopeful have u looked into tongue tie? Don't want to scare you so don't take that the wrong way but it's very common apparently an easy to change an a few symptoms u describe sound similar, one of the girls I talk to on a fb clomid grad forum her lil boy had it an it's very easy to detect an fix an it's made a huge difference to him, apparently it's commonly mistaken for reflux, obviously u will no ur own child but just wanted to say its another avenue to look st or rule out x
We have some mountain biking event for the Olympics going on near us in Essex on the 11th of aug! Bound to b the day I go into labour as there will b traffic everywhere and it's my step daughters 13tg birthday! (she doesn't fancy sharing her birthday! Lol) x

Fili I am shattered but had a lovely roast beef out with my hubs then eton mess yum!! He's gone out on his quad now with 2 of his friends so I'm chilling out watching big brother.

Came home from shopping today started calling my dog as we came in.... She's nowhere to b seen! She doesn't go upstairs in our house never has we checked everywhere! In the garden downstairs behind sofas!! By now I'm hysterical!! Panicky! She wouldn't go with anyone as she only goes out with is an only ever will get in hubby's van! Not my car an she will only put a lead on for us! I'm thinking she's had heart attack an I can't see her it's raining! I'm in a right mess! She's only pushed her way into the garage where she never goes without us! An obviously pushed the door shut with her fat bum!!! Ah my poor baby!!! 
Needless to say I was more hysterical!! As willow was a rescue dog from about 3 years ago a champion breeder from Northampton went on holiday an left hundred dogs! Willow was one!! RSPCA found them 2 weeks later 13 died but my baby hung on! This is why her behaviour is very shy an timid very loyal an takes a long time to build up trust! So for her to b locked in a dark room with no food or water it broke my heart! Hub was convinced I would send myself into labour lol!! I was a mess! X


----------



## daviess3

Here's willow after being rehabilitated by RSPCA she's 4 th from left 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/7f14b6df.jpg

Here she is now with hub Asleep on sofa the pair of them!! 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/5bee99af.jpg

An here's her extra long tongue! Bless her as u can see she's not shy with us! 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/9770b1e9.jpg


----------



## Abi 2012

davies what a beautiful dog :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies that dog is lush! The tongue pic is brill!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Willow is gorgeous! Naughty girl for giving you such a scare! Ooh I'm mad I bought some maternity trousers from H&M 2 weeks ago and they fit so well I went today to buy another pair, exactly the same style and size and they don't bloody fit! They feel about two sizes smaller how can that be right? So I will have to exchange them and I live bloody miles away, grr. 
Here is my 18 week scan pic, doesn't look much different in the photo from my 16 week picture but it does in real life I think.
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/4b7c754c.jpg


----------



## Abi 2012

aww what a cute neat bump you have :) lovely darling xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lovely mrs migg :cloud9: You look great!
- gonna post mine tomoz evening.


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm lovely bump r u staying team yellow? X


----------



## Abi 2012

this is a pc of me and my mum do you think we look alike?

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/396807_393499787380818_804706324_n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## filipenko32

I love Willow she is adoarable!! Glad you found her!!


----------



## puppycat

Could be the same person!!


----------



## Abi 2012

haha i went to the same primary school as my mum and some of her teachers were still there when i got there and they used to call me heidi (mums name) instead of abi they got confused haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes definitely! I'm going to post a pic of my daughter and a pic of me when I was little, it's uncanny too! 
Davies, thank you. Yes, I'm team yellow too. Can't believe I'm 18 weeks already.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump pics x 

Davies glad you found willow must have been a heart racing moment she is gorgeous x

Abi you are your mums double x

Fili can't wait for your pic x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Ducky, just wanted to say that my aunt and I had nightmares for awhile after my grandmother passed away. I dream about my grandma still but they're good dreams now and hope that you'll have some good ones soon too.


----------



## Abi 2012

lol its so funny sometimes people think we are sisters coz she is so young :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, I just love your dog, she is beautiful. I love dogs. What a sad history she has, very lucky to have a good home now though!

Abi, your pram is lovely, you look delighted with it, and yes you and your mums could be twins!

Your really showing now MrsM, you look nice and neat though, all bump!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/59815e5e.jpg
That's Edie ^^^^^
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/080f3845.jpg
Edie again (sorry they are massive)
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e1d6f309.jpg
And me!! Poor little monkey doesn't stand a chance does she?
Anyone else got a mini-me?


----------



## Mrskg

For those who believe I've been told by a psychic that when you dream of someone that's passed that's them visiting you that's why they are normally vivid an you will remember it longer unlike normal dreams x after my mc's I dreamt of close loved ones that had passed an I believe that was their way off telling me they were there giving me strength xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Mrs mig that's uncanny x 

I will have to look photos out my middle one is like me now she's hettig older more people say she is a mini me x


----------



## puppycat

\my daughter looks nothing like me. She's alllllll daddy!


----------



## Abi 2012

this is my brother harry at about 6 or 7 years old (now 16)left hand side :)


[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0066.jpg[/IMG]

and this is josh at 5 years 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0019-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Abi 2012

on now channel 4 doc about 50 shades of grey :) xx


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m talk about mini me!! 
An Abi very similar x
Hey just bumpy fili how u all doing? X

3x how u chick not seen u in few days? X

Pup embo Jen Croy never how u getting on I actually slept last night!! Got up 3 times an awake from 615 but I slept! Will hopefully get lil morning nap but have to say don't feel half as bad as yesterday! My tummy feels tight most of the time an I noticed yesterday very veiny all of a sudden!! Pretty! Seeing mw today an got ante natal class so going to see what's what!! Don't no of she will examine me though x

Kat bumps bumpy mrs m mrsk ducky fitzy an I no there's people missing an I'm sorry excuse my morning baby brain!!! But morning ladies hope u feel good zx

Hopeful pip heart Lou an just how r those rainbows doing?? Xx


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg
I'm so sorry for your sil. Sending you a big hug. 
Looking cute in your mat clothes!

Abi,
You look so cute. Wow, I havent even looked at a strollers yet. 

Davies,
So happy your dog is okay. Sorry you had such a scare. 

AFM,
Spent the perfect day at the beach with DH. Life is good!


----------



## Abi 2012

i knew what pushchair i wanted since my first mc in 2008 so you know i had to have it, my mum knew too so she brought it as a gift she really is my bestfriend and she isnt much older then me so we get on really well, she is amazing couldnt live w/out her xxx


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies! 

I'm finally caught up after a weekend away with friends at the beach.

Kellie- Congratulations!! Soooooooooo happy for you. You must be on cloud nine :cloud9: Pictures please!

Mismig- So sorry to hear about your sil. It's a terrible disease, and it can be wrenching to watch someone you love go through it. There are miracle cases though... I know, my mother has been battling aggressive breast cancer for 10 years now. Regardless, I hope Mark has a chance to spend some quality time with his sister.

Bumpy- How's your dad doing?

MisMig, Abi- Great bumps ladies!! I'm loving the look alike pictures too!

Davies- That must have been quite a scare with you're fur baby... btw she is too cute for words! Love the tongue... bet it's slobber galore! Glad to hear you got some sleep!

Wookie- How was your scan? Did I miss your update? fx for you!

Fili- Can't wait to see your bump pic!

Pups, Embo, Croy- How are you holding up... anymore false alarms?

Afm- I'm officially starting to shop... sales are on here so it's seems like a good time to start. I think I've got my nursery furniture picked out, but I'm having serious trouble deciding on a pram. Has anyone got a bugaboo, and if so do you think it's worth the money... It's sooo expensive I'm hesitant. I really like the Stokke as well. Would love so suggestions!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara I have friends with both those prams and they both absolutely love them. I couldn't say which is best but I know they are both great choices. Yay for shopping!
Thank you all for your kind words about my SIL. I realised yesterday I need to try to reschedule my 20 week scan as its the week we are going down there, well needs must. 
Happy Mondays everyone.


----------



## daviess3

Oh Mrsm maybe try an do it before u go as will be some happy news to share? X
Sara I have a bugaboo cameleon all black an so far I love it!! It's easy to put up an down does so much an u can change Color if u get bored! Plus yes it is pricey but you can sell it after on eBay for £200 less than what you paid for it! Or you can buy second hand in eBay? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll try and get it for before Davies good thinking! Yeah my friend got the bugaboo bee (she liked it cos it sounds like booby) second hand, still pricey but she said worth every penny. Her lo is 3 and she still uses the buggy.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i slept ok too actually. Woke a couple of times to use the loo but thats normal!

Do you wake every morning and your first thought is 'i wonder if today is the day'?


----------



## wookie130

Sara, my scan is later today, at 1:00 p.m...it's 3:39 in the a.m. right now! I have terrible insomnia at times! LOL!

MrsM- You do have a mini-me there! And your bump is looking great!
Abi- Love your dress in those pictures, and you and your mom look so much alike!
Ducky-I'm still sending prayers to you and your family...you're in my thoughts.
KatM- A day at the beach sounds heavenly!!!

AFM, I'm a sack of nerves! I'm just praying there's a baby that's measuring well, with a heartbeat!


----------



## Abi 2012

bug's are the best pushchairs t push, there light and lovely to look at but there very expensive but you can pic some up quite cheap on ebay depends what model you go for too but i love my bug!!!! with a capital L! lol


----------



## Abi 2012

good luck today for your scan wookie :) cant wait to hear the good news :Dand see pics xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

ohh my new carpets are nearly done :D only hallway left to do :) looks lovely so far!! and there nice and thick yay!!!:thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Oh Abi lovely! Love new carpet x
Sara I got few friends with cameleon an few with I candy both nice buggys I love my all black an intend on putting some colour like Abi has when I no what my yellow bundle is! X

Wooks hi chick ur gonna b fine at that scan remember we have this lil pack going on we all go to scans together! If u close ur eyes you see all of us with u holding yr hand, first tri scans are petrifiying I cried at every one! Buy try b positive chick x

Pups just had lil morn nap but feel sick now! Ate an obligatory nectarine but don't feel great bit sicky prob where been asleep! I never think its the day! I still don't believe I'm going to give birth actually! Lol if you knew me this would make sense! I always said I wanted a section would pay privately I have a needle phobia (kinda can deal with that now after rmc) was so bad hubby used to hold me down physically!! Don't do pain don't do hospitals I normally faint just on walking in!!! I am honestly rubbishy feeble!! An petrified! However I'm reading hypnobirthing book an it's making me calmer an believe my body can do this etc, an I want to stay at home as long as possible in my environment! As I think I will be more comfortable. How's it been without Laura? Probably quite nice to b able to just worry bout urself? X


----------



## wookie130

Daviess, you sound just like me. I am a horrible needle-phobic, and usually need someone to hold my hand while I get poked. I've been known to pass out from the anxiety once it's over! I guess I can sort of deal with the idea of giving birth...I suppose if my pregnancy goes to term, and there's a baby at the end of this deal for me this time, I'll definitely have to confront some repressed anxiety over childbirth. I know that I'm going to have an epidural. I'm not one of those women who can even think of doing it naturally, without any pain relief.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies my friend was petrified of labour with her 3rd baby cos she had a horrible time with her second, and she read the hypno birthing and it really helped her, she did it with just gas and air and it went really smoothly. 
Got my scan date changed! Managed to get it for the week before, had to go to a different hospital for it, but no matter. The hospital I was meant to be at couldn't do it til the following week and I'm nervous enough about it as it is without having to wait another week!!! So it's Thursday 9th, at 2.30. That's next week yikes!!!
Wooks, good luck today. I know what you are going through, it's scary as hell isn't it? We are all there with you holding your hand.


----------



## hopeful23456

Wooks- good luck today! Insomnia sucks, used to have it all the time. 

Abi and mrsm- love the photos and mini me's

Abi- new carpet sounds great, I got new carpet too before they were born 

Davies- I'll ask at our wed dr appt if d is tongue tied. They watched him BF for awhile last appt and thought he did great: but of course that time he didn't spit up and did a good job...you dog is adorable. How scary to think she was lost.
If you are worried about needles for epidural, you will be in so much pain you won't think twice about it and if you want the pain to be gone you will beg for the epi. My contractions hurt way worse and they weren't super bad ones yet, hardly felt the needle as they numb you first. 

Unless you go the gas and air route...

Kat- the beach sounds awesome. How amazing to live right by it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, everything you describe about needle fears and fears of hospitals is exactly what Im like. I used to faint everytime I even went into a hospital and getting injections and blood taken.
I cant believe how much all of this miscarriage stuff etc. has made me overcome my fears somewhat. I still ask to lie down when getting blood taken mind you.
I've actually now had a D&C, and a hysteroscopy under general anaesthetic and realised that things are never as bad as what I think. 
I used to always think there is no way I could go through child birth but now Im not even one bit worried about it, I know I'll get through it just like all the others I know that have. You will be just fine, I think excitement and adrenaline will take over for you and you will just want your baby so much.
I dont doubt for a minute that the pain will probably be the worst you've ever experienced but afterward you'll probably think it wasnt that bad and be looking forward to having more children. Thats what every single person has told me.
Plus you cant even go by stories of other people's labours as every person is different I really believe that, even pain tolerance etc, length of labour etc.


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful that's what I think when I'm in pain I will do anything!! Epidural doesn't scare me as much as having a needle in my hand! Lol! But will see how pain goes!! X
If they watched d feed I'm sure it's fine just wanted to tell u as there's no obvious sign apparently an it's made a huge difference to my friends lil one x

Wooks I was the same I always just thought all way through well if I can hold on to this bubba it will b a small price to pay an I do think that for sure, I feel do fortunate to have gotten to this stage an feel so lucky, I no there's women still now struggliging an ttc or rm an I have to think how lucky I am, but thinking that in actual pain is the hard bit but I'm going to try hard to focus. I would just like a positive birth experience I would like to be one if those ladies that says yes it's ok it hurts but I would do it again! X

Mrsm it's nice to no it's worked for sum1 who's had a bad experience! An that they can manage a positive one. I think u did the right thing to do it before its hard waiting for scans let alone an extra week! Did u say u were staying yellow x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks just, that's exactly how I feel I actually go by myself now for blood tests! An I still lay down an I have the spray which seems to help! But I do it! It's definately mind over matter, an like you say the excitement of meeting our bubs should put it all into perspective, hey there's no turning back its gonna happen in the next 2 an half weeks lol! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies, yeah I'm staying yellow. Just, I love telling first time prospective mums my birth story, cos I was super quick! I only pushed once for her head, again for her body and I was a mummy! 
Well 18 weeks and my nausea has returned, how annoying. Getting loads of lightening crotch today, that's no fun is it? :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Davies i felt off this morning, fuzzy head, painful shootings in my tummy, felt sicky and like dog tired. Weird what these babies do to us. Now i just have sore tingly boobs :shrug:


----------



## Embo78

I'm such a doofus!! I cannot believe I unsubscribed from this thread!! :dohh:
Had my consultant appt today.
Baby's engaged, blood pressure and urine good.
Checked if my cervix is favourable. It's nice and soft but posterior. She gave me a sweep from the outside cos she couldn't quite reach and I've since lost some bloody stuff and I feel quite crampy and heavy down there!
Hurt like a bitch but I'm hoping something happens so I can avoid induction.

If its unsuccessful I go next Monday for another sweep and if that doesn't work I'll be booked in for induction within a couple days. So it looks like Otto will be here on or around his due date :happydance:

Ouch, having a contraction as I type :(


----------



## croydongirl

Embo - So exciting!! Sounds like Otto will be the next one to arrive!

Wookie - Thinking of you today, and wishing you a great scan :) I know it's scary.

Totally forgetting everything else I read. I have been feeling pretty gross the last couple of days, my stomach is a just a little bit off and upset and I have felt nauseous but I guess that's just normal because we all seem to be feeling kinda rough even though it doesn't seem to mean anything more. 
Baby is still not engaged over here so I think it might be a while before he shows up! My house is a mess, I really need to get to tidying up today...I guess that means I will have to get out of bed at somepoint! We were out and about a lot this weekend so things began to get piled up when we walked through the door but we left to do something else before we got to tidying. I also have a nice basket of laundry to do so we have clean clothes for the week. Not a very exciting day ahead but I hope it keeps my mind off being so huge!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I think we're going to have an influx of babies all at the same time! Well, no more preemies so that's a good thing, but all those full term babies sure are making us wait!

AFM- I'm just uncomfortable, feeling huge and useless. Anytime I'm standing I'm contracting so I really can't do much. :nope: Frustrating. 

Bumpblues- I think that's a great idea about placing the gender into a sealed envelope!


----------



## wookie130

Embo...you seem to be next in line!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo I hope you avoid induction! I never had a sweep but from what I've heard if the first doesn't get it the second one often does. Sounds like its all starting to happen though, fingers crossed! 
Wookie, how long til the scan?


----------



## wookie130

MrsM- An hour and 20 minutes.

I'm off to shave the ladygarden...I'm worried the ultrasound tech may not find my junk if I go in there unshaven!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Wookies shave their stuff?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

hopeful23456 said:


> Wookies shave their stuff?

 :haha:


----------



## puppycat

:rofl:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm so annoyed at my oh... Took me like 2 hrs to decide what a wanted for tea as when I think of food the thought knocks me sick but like one thing won't and that's all I'll want decided on chicken burger and he cooked it and then he told no buns as they have gone off and no butter or mayo!! So can't have it and as that's the only thing I could stomach I can't even manage the burger by its self as I wanted the bread and salad too now I'm having nothing all I've had is a bowl of frosties :/ he could have checked we had what we needed before starting to make it it's like starting a bolognese and having no sauce or mince I know it's picky but I feel I'll and I need to eat he just doesn't get it!!! there's not else in either we need to do our shop


----------



## croydongirl

Oh Bump - I remember those days. Our fellas do a good job at trying to keep up with our demands but its hard on them because these normal and reasonable women just got taken over by a little peanut who is making her a little crazy! I hope you can find something that you can stomach. Know that baby is getting everything he/she needs even if you are not. 

We have to shop too, we usually do it Sunday but had fun things that stopped us having time. Hubs is teaching a class tonight until 10pm and going to a baseball game with work tomorrow night. I am not driving right now so I did make him stop on the way home late last night to get some fruit and milk to keep me going through the days! 

I wish that he didn't have to be gone so much - I guess tomorrow night is fun not _really_ work but he needs to show his face and network. Hoping he'll leave early though so I can get some of his attention! haha!

Wookie - thinking of you girlie. Hope the lady garden is ready for inspection at the docs! haha!


----------



## daviess3

Wook u make me laugh!! Thinking of u sweetie u should b there now zx
Bumps I rem that stage to! Where u don't no what to eat until last min then only that will do!! I would fly off the handle at hubs but always normally a few hours later apologise! Lol x

Embo wow all sounds good for u? How come they will induce u early chick? X

Croy think we're all same me u an pup keep getting sickness etc but nothing exciting! Hope ur boring day gets better!! X

Afm still 2/5 engaged loa which is best position for birth yay!! Sleeping on left leaning forward an crawling worked at least as last week baby was on my side which could of made it back to back which I obviously didn't want!! She said could happen anytime now but she didn't check my cervix or anything! She said next Monday they will do a sweep if I want one! An I'm starting to think maybe better option to induction so I may try it! 
She said try sex an walking! X


----------



## Embo78

Oooo we get our sweeps on the same day Davies :)

Reasons to induce me are that I had blood pressure issues after I went past my due date with Oliver (my youngest) My spd and sciatica and history of large bubbas!


----------



## wookie130

Well, it was good news at the ultrasound, for once!!! Baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks, and has a hb of 136 bpm! It looks like a gummy bear right now, seriously, but I'm just so thrilled that he/she is ALIVE and WELL!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Really sorry but selfish post coming up....

After being in hospital since Saturday...high BP and too much protein in my urine...I'm being induced tomorrow. 

Absolutely shitting my pants. 

XxX


----------



## wookie130

Never, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to you, and I don't blame you for shitting your pants! I'm sort of shitting mine for you!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Wookie..congrats on your fab scan chick :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Bumpblues82

I have a scan tomoz x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Massive news Andrea, I've posted in your journal. Didn't have you down as being next, come on Embo! Good luck hun. 
Wookie, awesome news! So happy for you. Xx


----------



## daviess3

Wooks yay told ya so........ Fab news do we get a pic zx

Never omg u b fine.... From my hypnobirthing book the main things are breathe deeply an allow ur body to relax hun coz the more u tense the more painful will feel so try an relax!! How exciting hun! U gonna update us on here?? X


----------



## daviess3

Embo I def don't want bubba Tom as was someone I don't likes birthday!! But next midst is the 6th they say it takes 24 hours right? Well my friend who passed away would b 30 on the 7th so kinda mixed emotion about that day part of me would like it part wouldn't! Then 11th is my stepdaughters 13th birthday an she doesn't want to share her birthday bless her!! Then we have the 16th which is my partners nephews passing out thingy he's in the army an that's the day he qualifies! Pete would obviously like to b there!? So embo I am praying that it comes on the mon really quick like mrs said!! X


----------



## Embo78

Well I'll hope for the same for you hunny :thumbup:


----------



## bumpyplease

Wookie I'm super happy for you!!! I hope the person doing your ultrasound was pleased with your super smooth lady garden :haha:

Embo sweeps scare me but hopefully it's done the trick!

Never I posted in your journal but you will be fine and you are finally going to meet that gorgeous rainbow of yours, will be thinking of u chick xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Wooks- so happy for you and brought tears to my eyes!!!! Yeah! Hope u got pics

NSN- yeah! Baby coming soon! You will be fine and can't wait for you to meet baby!
Do u know gender? I will guess girl

Bumpy- not having food drove me crazy! Hoping u got something good to eat


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok anyone else had this... last night when i went to bed i had heart palpitations i know they are common in preg but they are only meant to last a few secs this lasted about 30 mins maybe longer as i fell asleep i listened to it with my doppler and it was speeding up then slowing right down missing beats and haveing extra ones.. :/


----------



## 3xscharmer

Never - yay!! Congrats and good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine!

Wookie - glad you had a good scan honey! 

Bump - all I want is a pretzel like you buy from a stand in the mall or at a park and the closest one to me is an hour away!! I would have to drive an hour there and back and I don't feel well because I only managed about half of my breakfast and lunch and I'm starving but looking at food is making me sick and I just want my stupid damn pretzel!!!!! 

AFM - doing great if ya can't tell from ^^^ lol!


----------



## fitzy79

Never...best of luck for tomorrow..will be so looking forward to reading of your Rainbow's arrival!!!

Wookie....:happydance:...congrats on the scan today..that first one is soooo nerve-wrecking!!!

Big hugs to all the other full-term ladies in waiting...last few weeks sound rather horrific but once Babies arrive am sure it will have been worth every second of pain and discomfort!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im poping myself.... my scans tomoz and the further on i get the worse i get sooo nervous!


----------



## fitzy79

Bump I'm the same and I have another one on Thursday and know I'll be terrified for that too! I just keep having the fear that Baby will have given up:nope: Think it's only natural after losses but we have to keep believing that these Rainbows are our forever babies:hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats wooks :happydance:

:happydance: never your gonna meet your rainbow :cloud9:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks all :flower:

Not sure how or when I'll be able to update..hubby hates me on the phone at the best of times...don't worry..you'll find out when possible

Hopeful...team yellow still...can not believe I'm going to finally find out if we have a son or daughter..that's scary :shock:

XxX


----------



## wookie130

Never, it's WONDERFUL!!! I know you're feeling a bit gobsmacked by all of this, and felt unprepared and all of that, but...sometimes these babies can't wait for US! From here on out, you'll be operating on baby time!

It'll be great. Praying for a smooth and quick delivery! Can't wait to hear the good news soon!


----------



## croydongirl

Wookie - awesome news!!

NSN - Oh my goodness!!! Congrats. I can totally understand why you would be nervous but try to remember you are going to be having your baby in your arms so soon!! Praying for you and hoping that all goes smoothly for you. Can't wait to hear how it goes and see pics of your little one!

I took a nap which felt better. I am bored enough that I just ironed a bunch of hubby's work shirts. He sounded really happy when I told him that's what I was doing when he called earlier. I know he doesn't expect it, and I know that he understands how much effort it is with the belly added in so it was worth it! 
I was feeling a little overwhelmed with the state of my house, so I did some laundry and now I am eating lunch and watching an episode of 'Hoarders' to make myself feel better! Haha!!


----------



## daviess3

Never mine is like that to! Take ur phone to the loo! Can we check out ur scan pic again for few last min guesses? X

Girls is anyone else's belly really hard all time? I feel like skins tight like sunburn! I can't stop eating chocolate in any form chocolate, biscuits anything!! An I actually can't stop myself!! X

Just ordered a cheap Moses basket an stand in tesco used a £5 off voucher so chat £38 fur both! I hate moses baskets but I intended to use pram downstairs however since putting it up I changed my mind as I have willow it's going to get covered in hair snap slobber !! So Moses for downstairs! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- nice of you to iron! I don't like to iron as the wrinkles keep coming back...

Bump- I had forgotten but I did have heart palpitations for a while, scared me tons but they came and went and were gone in a few weeks. Felt them lying in bed trying to sleep.

Davies- do you have everything u need now?


----------



## daviess3

Hopeful yep I'm miss organised! I have everything From nipple cream to teats for bottles to pacifiers to cradle cap shampoo to big stuff like high chairs cribs etc!!! Nappies u name it I got it I hope!!! The only thing I don't have lots of is clothes as we're yellow!! Will have to deal with shopping after! Ah what a shame lol!! Hope ur good xxx


----------



## heart tree

Andrea, I posted in your journal but wanted to wish you luck tomorrow. It's damn scary. You'll forget all about the fear soon enough. Wait until you feel those contractions! Seriously, it will be great. 

Wookie, great news about your scan. Do you have pics?

Ooh, Em and Davies are in a race. Who will pop first? Croy, I think you are going to lose the race. Sorry love! But just think about how perfectly cooked your boy will be. 

Mrs M I'm so sorry to hear about Mark's sister. What a horrible journey she's been on. Life doesn't seem fair sometimes. I'm glad you will be able to visit her. 

Ducky, I'm glad you came back. I'm so sad about your sister. I read the obituary you posted. It was beautiful. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Big hugs. 

Hopeful, two lactation consultants said that Delilah might have a tongue tie. She latches fine. But she might not be sucking properly to get enough milk. Also, tongue tie can cause reflux. I'm not convinced she has reflux as she rarely spits up, but I think she might have it. I'm conflicted about getting it clipped though. 

She got weighed today and weigs 6 pounds 9 ounces! She's gaining over an ounce a day. We're going to cut back on the supplement and focus more on BF. Hopefully she'll still gain lots of weight and we can continue to wean her off the supplement. Now I just need to figure out how to get her to sleep in her own bed at night. All she wants to do is sleep on me or Tim.


----------



## daviess3

Ah heart so pleased to hear d weight wow she's done so well! Cheeky monkey only sleeping on u two! Lol! But I would find it hard to resist to I think! She sounds like she's coming on loads! 
A lady I talk to had her sons tongue done an said was so nice to watch him suckle an enjoy feeding etc heart u no ur own baby but she wished she did it sooner! X

Never I looked on fb at ur scan I'm going for girl for u! X


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - so good to hear form you, especially that D is doing so well. I know that you will make the best decision for her with regards to the tongue clip. I have never even heard of that.

I totally think I am going to be the last to go, he's not moving anywhere anytime soon. Getting quite nervous about how big he might be.

I have a friend who was due last week, they did a C-section 5 days before her due date and even though she had the same thing that Puppy did, the HG ? or whatever it's called. She was in the hospital for a long time and had to wear a pump for about 3 months. She didn't gain any weight above her pre-pregnancy weight until month 7 or 8 and was a tiny woman. Anyway, baby came out at 9lb 12oz!!!! A week early! It freaked me out a bit, I mean baby Lucas is adorable but stil,l that's a lot of baby!


----------



## KatM

Abi,
I'm so happy for you. You've waited a long time for that push cart. 

Sara,
Yay for you shopping. I'm not ready yet. 
As for the snoogle, why do you need to flip it? Do you like the straight bit or the curve? I don't flip it. 
I hope you had a blast on you're girls beach weekend. 

Wookie,
Yay for a great scan!

MrsMigg,
Great you moved up your scan. 

Embo,
I hope it happens soon. 

NSN,
OMG!!! You are going to do great!!!

Heart,
It's great that she's gaining daily. I don't know what the clip is, but you seem hesitant so I hope you don't have to do it. 


I notice all the sweetest, most supportive girls worry about selfish posts. Don't worry girls. The selfish posters don't even think about being selfish posters and rarely, if ever, comment on anyone but themselves. Just something I have observed.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Guilty for silently stalking again! 

NSN, good luck for tomorrow! I'm sure you'll do fab and you'll have your LO so soon :hugs:

Heart, so glad to hear that Deliliah is thriving and doing well! FXed you're able to wean her from the supplements and strictly BF.

Hope everyone else is well and good luck to the ladies who are about to pop! :flow:


----------



## heart tree

KatM said:


> I notice all the sweetest, most supportive girls worry about selfish posts. Don't worry girls. The selfish posters don't even think about being selfish posters and rarely, if ever, comment on anyone but themselves. Just something I have observed.

Well said Kat. I totally agree.


----------



## tuckie27

So much exciting news here! 

Never- so excited for you! can't wait for your update 
& pics of the little one too! :)

Embo- Sounds like you're next :) 

3x- I think you can get those pretzels at the Target cafe in the store if
You have one of those nearby :p 

Heart- yay for D's weight gain! My nephew had the tongue clip but he did
have latching problems. He is fine now though. The other reason they had 
it done is because their Dr. said he may have speech problems later on as 
well 

Bump/fitzy- good luck on your upcoming scans! We'll be thinking of you :) 
Bump- I had those heart palpitations in 1st tri but only when I laid flat on 
my back but if I sat straight up they would go away so I wouldn't worry 
about it much.

Wookie- Congrats on your scan! Hope this is your forever baby!

Can't remember much else...davies/croy/puppy- waiting to see who's next 
out your bunch! 
Hello to everyone else too! Kat, Sara, MrsM, MrsK, Mom2, Fili, Abi, Hopeful... And everyone 
else! I know I'm forgetting people!

Afm- just got this new iPhone & hoping it will help me keep up with everyone here
better but I'm still getting adjusted to this touch screen & it has taken me forever to 
Write this much but i'm hoping it gets better with time! I've been spending a lot of 
time with my niece (17mos) & nephew (5mos) & it is definitely preparing us for what 
we are in for lol They are great but a handful :D Can't wait to meet this little one! Almost 
to v day now ladies- can hardly believe how far I've made it!


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- so sorry about your SIL. What a horrible time this must be for you all
Ducky- sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you're going through
Hugs for you both :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies!

NSN soooooooooooooo excited for you! It's totally normal to be nervous- I'm going to be an anxious puddle too when my time comes. You'll have your baby in your arms so soon and the nothing else will matter. Keep us posted! I vote :pink:

Wookie- :happydance: great news! Did you get a pic???? Oh, and I got a serious giggle out of your girlie garden trimming.... Alas, I've recently given up... Waxing is too painful and since I can't see the battlefield clearly I'm worried I'll chop of something important!

Tuckie- it's great to hear from you girl! Hope you're settling in ok!

Heart- lovely to hear Delilah is thriving! Very cheeky of her to only sleep on you guys... bet she's already found ways to get exactly what she wants!

Kat- Your comment about selfish posters was spot on!

Bumps, Fitzy- good luck on your upcoming scans!

afm- I'm halfway through a 3 hour fasting glucose test and I'm HUNGRY!!! They don't do the one-off test here... just send you straight for the long one. I could eat my phone right now! Baby's doing a samba because of the sugar:) Really hope I pass!


----------



## Neversaynever

Kat...totally agree on your comment and very true sweet :hugs:

Tuckie...I love the iPhone you'll get used to it and be a pro before long

Sara..don't eat your phone!! Hope you pass the GTT

Davies..how're you doing?

Pups..em...croy..which one of you next?

Heart..fab update, D is just beautiful

Hopeful...how are the gruesome twosome doing?

MrsM...so sorry about your SIL, glad you got our can moved

I know there are more people but my heads totally screwed right now :wacko:

Just want to say thanks everyone..I know I don't post I here much but I always read and try to respond to people. 

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

I've read so much and can't remember half of it but just wanted to say morning to everyone and wish nsn all the luck in the world! This is your day and you are going to be meeting the rainbow you have longed for, for so long! Can't wait to hear about it, thinking of u xx


----------



## sara1

NSN - are you posting during labour??? You're a rock star!


----------



## sara1

Ladies- I just did something mOnumentally stupid!!! I'm in the middle of my fasting glucose test, and after my 3rd blood draw (1 to go) I decide to go to the supermarket next door to the test center to pick up a few things and pass the time. So I'm in the produce section and there are about 10 different varieties of grapes in season, so I just pop one off and into my mouth to see if it's sweet! :dohh: I realized what I'd done a nanosecond after I'd swallowed. Now were are only talking abou 1 single very small grape but fuck me, soooo stupid!!!!!! So do I tell... Do I wait for the results ( this evening) and then tell if they're bad.... Ahhhhhhhhh. Im a moron!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

fitzy and bumps - good luck for your scans this week will be holding both ur hands when your in there, virtually ofcourse!

wookie - great news about your scan! :) 

heart- bless D she is gaining weight really well, so happy for you :D

NSN- wow im so excited for you! , are you nervous about the induction and the labour or mainly the induction? i was induced with josh a day over due due to pre-eclampsia and it wasnt so bad hun your be fine and your gonna meet your beautiful bubba :D cant wait for updates and piccy's 

pup,embo,croy - your all so close to meeting your babies now :D just try to rest as much as you can (i know this can be very hard to do with those big bumps ) but you need to as much as possible.. 

im sorry if ive missed people :/ but hello and hope you are all well xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Good luck *Never *:hugs: You will have a beautiful bundle in your arms very soon. x

*Ducky*, im so sorry about your loss, sending you big hugs x

*MrsM*, im sorry about your SIL :hugs: Looking forward to seeing your scan results x

*Wookie*, great scan news!x

*Pup*, *Embo*, *Croy*, *Davies*...So many of you are so close to having your beautiful babies now!x

Big congrats to *just*, cannot wait to find out what you had and see some pics!x

I cant think of anything else :( sorry everyone. Hope you are all well!

Im sorry i dont post too often, i do read everything, there just isnt much time to post replies.

Afm...having an emotional week :cry: Everything seems to send me off in tears. I have 2 best friends and one had her baby bboy today, and the other was the birth partner, i have known for ages that she was. But today once i found out he was born there was this real sadness inside me, like i missed out on something amazing that they now share together. I know that sounds so disgustingly jealous and i dont want to feel this way. They have known each other forever and one always looks after the other as she has rubbish family and the babies dad was not interested in being in the room. I was never asked or considered n often feel like its because im not a mum yet, and they said that i am "too positive". Whatever that means. I apologise for the green jealousy post, my hormones are obviously going crazy this week. 

On a good note...I had my midwife yesterday. She was very pleased :happydance: We discussed lots of things like how i am feeling, that i am O-negative and the anti-d possibilities. She checked my blood pressure and urine which were both great :yipee: She listened to the heartbeat and felt my tummy too...she said 'wow! you can really feel the uterus, its lovely and defined' I was very happy with that, becuase it really does feel amazing! I booked in for my next appointments in 5 and 9 weeks time :wohoo: The bump is slowly growing!x


----------



## daviess3

Haha Sara that's so sort of thing I would do! Oh dear I personally would prob wait for result I'm sure one grape won't hurt!! Zx

Never good luck sweetie sooo excited for you, your meeting ur bubba!!! Rem every push is one closer to ur baby!! Update when u can but I vote pink!! X

Kat I completely agree with ur comment, I hope I'm not viewed as a selfish poster!! But I have thought this not really on this thread bit on others! Hope ur good zx

Florida how r u? X
Tuckie when u get used to the iPhone u will love it! It's handy when u wake in the night an cant sleep u can come on here on ur phone haha! X

Croy I think we will b last chick I'm not having any twinges really either will def b embo then pups I think then probably you as your hospital will probably get you in sooner than me! Then me!!!? Oh well it will come soon x

Afm crap nights sleep again I wake up an feel like haven't slept! Am so tired! An achey! My stomach is so tight an heavy! 
A lady from ante natal wasn't there yesterday messaged to say she had her lil boy Friday 10 days early! She walked 2 hours an drank pineapple juice! I thought it had to be the core of a pineapple? May give it a go next week what u reckon? X


----------



## daviess3

Sticky fab news on appointment chick ur doing great, I think pg hormones do these things to us! My oldest friend had a boy 3 months ago I didn't even get a call from her to say it was a boy I heard second hand from another friend!! The other friend went to the hospital first etc etc an I felt hurt like u! But what can you say? Nothing so I swallowed it in my head now I won't forget it! Personally maybe your friend was thinking more along the lines of you being there may scare the life out of you an as ur preggsrs that maybe y? 

I saw my sis give birth an it was enough to put me off! Lol x

Hugs to you Hun eat big bar of choc an nap an u will feel better x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Sara you plum!! I can't believe you did that!!! Hopefully one teeny tiny grape won't affect the result, when you compare the natural sugars to the amount you would normally consume in a day (any one of us I mean, not just you, not saying you are always at the cake counter! :haha:) I would do what you say and mention it if there is a problem. 
Andrea, you are in my thoughts today. As I said in your journal, it's the start of the best time of your life. Here's to happy beginnings, can't wait to "meet" Oopsie. And Oopsie is coming out of you the same way s/he got in- slightly earlier than you planned! Good luck lovely. 
Tuckie, you are gonna love that iPhone! I never use my laptop anymore. I keep up with you all in the palm of my hand, love it! Isn't it great how the pregnancies are flying by? 
Heart I mentioned in your journal how two of my friends had babies with tongue tie, once they were clipped it made a huge difference. I understand it's a horrible tough decision though. I'm so happy Delilah is gaining weight and thriving. 
Davies, Croy, Jen, Pups, hope you are all feeling well today. 
Embo, any more news?
Good luck with the scans Fitzy and Bump. 
Sticky congrats on the great appointment. I'm sorry you have been feeling sad. These damned hormones have a lot to answer for. 
Bumpy, Abi, Fitzy, Melfy, Mom2, Hopeful hope you are all ok. 
Kat, thank you. I am loving your work! Extremely well put. 
Afm, further bad news about my SIL. If she pulls through she won't walk again, the cancer is in her lower and upper spine. The lower spine can be treated but will leave her unable to walk, and they don't think they can treat the upper spine. They are having a meeting on Thursday to see if there is a way of getting chemo into the upper spine, that has never been done before. It doesn't look good. Mark and his brothers and other sister are in bits. I feel so helpless. 
Thank you all for your kind words of support. I know it's off topic, but the support network here is so fantastic I can't imagine not having you girls to lean on. I hope I can be of equal support to you. Thank you all again.xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks *Davies*, i do feel silly for feeling left out. I know its ridiculous, its these bloody hormones! I will meet the little one soon enough i guess. I shouldnt take it so personally really, cos it could have scared the jeepers outta me. Im gonna go make a cuppa tea nad have some chocolate hobnobs :winkwink: Thanks again honey x


----------



## wookie130

Oooh! Chocolate hobnobs!!! I don't know what those are, but chocolate ANYTHING sounds rather good!


----------



## Bumpblues82

I went for my scan and baby had caught up and measured 9+4 but dr couldn't find a heart beat :( Ahe recons it's happened within last day or so Im still nauseous so I just don't get it! :(


----------



## puppycat

Morning ladies

MrsM i wrote in your journal but i'm so sorry for the bad news. Some people have to go through so much sh*t in life and it's not fair.

Never you know we're with you, just let your baby do what it does best and try and relax. You're a strong bird, you'll come out the other side with a beautiful squishy :)

Good news re appts and scans in here. 

Afm no news. Seeing mw today and its my 3yr wedding anniversary.


----------



## puppycat

Oh no bumpb :( will they scan you again to be sure?


----------



## hopeful23456

Wooks- up at 4am? I'm only up for feeding and pumping!

Mrsm- gee was hoping she would have better news, how awful to have to go through. 

Kat- well said!

Sara- I think 1 grape is fine ;) sucks they only have the 3 hour. Hoping u pass! I'm betting u will. 

Sticky- it probably would have scared you! But I understand wanting to be there/ 

Pups- U any closer?


----------



## hopeful23456

Bump- will they scan u again? Sorry you have to go through this! But maybe the equipment was off?


----------



## Bumpblues82

they offered me a scan tomorrow but the baby was big enough to see there was nothing there :(


----------



## sara1

Mismig, It's funny, I'm not even really a sweets person, but fruit is a major weakness. I actually don't think it will effect the result, but I just feel like such a idiot... I am NOT telling Dh! Sorry to hear thing with your sil aren't looking good... many :hugs:

Davies- no fun not to be sleeping:( I've also heard good things about pineapple core... maybe you could blend it into a smoothie

Sticky- Super-emotional is pretty much par for the course right now! You're allowed!

Pups- Happy anniversary! Hope your mw appt goes well.


----------



## sara1

Ohhh Bump, I'm so sorry. :cry: Is there any chance it's a malfunction or something? Sending you massive :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just had to read back a good bit there. Hi to everyone...

Neversaynever, how exciting your being induced today. Completely normal that you'll be scared but how amazing that you will soon have your surprise bundle in your arms, cant wait for an update.

Wookie, great news about your scan!

MrsM, that is so sad about your SIL, to be given news that she will never walk again. I cant even imagine how that woman feels!

Bumpblues, Im so sorry for this awful news at your scan, like others have said I wonder if the scan wasnt accurate or bad equipment! If it is definite, I just wanted to pass on that the exact same thing happened to me last year, I had 4 scans all showing a heartbeat and then at 9 week scan it had stopped. It was the worst day ever. i rememeber the look on the sonographers face and she got a 2nd person in for another opinion. After that I was referred for tests and it revealed that I have APS/blood clotting so now on low dose aspirin and clexane injections daily. They sday that it is not normal for a heartbeat to stop at that stage and usually does indicate the blood clotting. I hope you get answers.
:hugs: to you, take care of yourself xx


----------



## pink80

Bump - I'm so sorry, sending you lots of love and hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sara, is the glucose test the indicator for gestational diabetes?
Surely one grape wont affect the result for you. I can imagine how you felt straight after eating it though!
Im hoping that I get the test soon.
I've been starting to worry a bit about gestational diabetes. Basically my husband says that I am snoring like a pig these days and its not something that I normally do. I was reading about pregnancy and snoring yesterday and it mentioned that it can be an indication of GA and to mention it to my consultant.

Hopeful, I was sure that I remembered you saying before about snoring, is that right?
It could be just pregnancy related as I know it can affect your sinuses. Is anyone else experiencing really bad snoring?


----------



## pink80

Just I thought snoring was part of pregnancy, because of the nasal congestion - increased blood flow - that you get xxx


----------



## pink80

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/sleep/snoring/


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks for that link Pink. I thought it was a normal part of pregnancy too until I read the info about how it can be an indication of GA and I panicked.

That link is a bit more reassuring that it is normal and quite common, I'll mention it to my midwife at my next appointment!


----------



## Bumpblues82

the machine was the same one used last week and the week before so i doubt it was that as the hb was obv on them last time and it was 10mm smaller than today! i have had every test going and been tested for clotting and even tried asprain just incase but it didnt work :( think this is it for me no more we said one last try after the biopsy i had to test for nk cells ive even been on progesterone this time so its obviously just not going to happen for us i spose ill re decorate the spare room and just be thankfull i have my son x


----------



## wookie130

Bump...no!!!!!!!!! I pray that this was a fluke, and that the equipment was janky. :hugs: Ugh, I just won't believe it. Hang in there. :hugs:

Sara- It's hard to believe one grape would be enough to flub the whole thing up, but you never know...for your sake, I hope they don't make you redo it!

Interesting about the link between snoring and GA!

Yeah, Hopeful, I'm always awake between 3:00 a.m.-5:30 a.m. now...I'll go to bed soon, and then get up again around 8:00 a.m. I just can't sleep!


----------



## sara1

Just- Yes, the glucose test is for Gestational diabetes. Try not to stress about it... it's much less common in 1st pregnancies then in subsequent ones. I bet the snoring thing is only related gd when combined with heavy weight gain, which is just one possible indicator. I've been stuffy and sniffy throughout, and although dh hasn't mentioned snoring, I suspect he's just being kind:)


----------



## wookie130

Bumpblues82 said:


> the machine was the same one used last week and the week before so i doubt it was that as the hb was obv on them last time and it was 10mm smaller than today! i have had every test going and been tested for clotting and even tried asprain just incase but it didnt work :( think this is it for me no more we said one last try after the biopsy i had to test for nk cells ive even been on progesterone this time so its obviously just not going to happen for us i spose ill re decorate the spare room and just be thankfull i have my son x

Oh, sweetie. :cry:

I am sorry. I have no other words.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink80

sara1 said:


> Just- Yes, the glucose test is for Gestational diabetes. Try not to stress about it... it's much less common in 1st pregnancies then in subsequent ones. I bet the snoring thing is related to heavy weight gain, which is just one possible indicator. I've been stuffy and sniffy throughout, and although dh hasn't mentioned snoring, I suspect he's just being kind:)

My OH hasn't been kind :D he keeps laughing about my snoring!

Is it really less common in 1st pregnancies - I thought it was most common then :wacko:


----------



## LeeC

Just dipping in to say good luck to Never and Davies. x


----------



## Bumpblues82

they managed to get me in later today for a scan in the scan dept as there machienes are better prob wont change anything its just cause the baby had grown so much and was right size for dates and i still have symptoms so i just wwanna be 100%


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely to see you Lee. 
Bumps, I'm sorry hun. To still have nausea is normal, it happened to me last time. I do hope there is a mistake, but my thoughts are with you.


----------



## LeeC

Hello MrsM, I haven't been on here for ages so thought I would check in on some of my lovely ladies. 

Sorry to read your sad news Bump, hugs x.


----------



## fitzy79

Bump, I am so sorry:( I too had the same thing happen to me at my 9 week scan last September. It is so cruel and my heart goes out to you so much. I think you're doing the right thing having a second scan...you need to be 100% sure. Thinking of you x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg so sorry about your SIL :nope: xxxx thinking of you hun
Bump, couldn't believe I was reading that, so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: It is really normal to still feel sick frustratingly. With my 4th miscarriage I was sicker than I have ever been in my life. I am even quite worried that I have been feeling just as sick since 13 weeks with this pregnancy as it's the same horrid sickness i had with mc 4 and I have a scan tomoz :wacko: Can't win! Also I always knew when I was going to mc as I was behind dates from the get go. Were you 4 days behind in the beginning? Although having said that, some people on b and b in general seemed to be behind and everything is fine but for me it was a very bad sign each time. This time I was one day behind in the beginning and then ahead and I am still a little uneasy with that! I hope you recover soon and find the energy to try again as I just know you will get there in the end xxx
Andrea good luck hun, sooooo exciting!! I can' wait to see pictures of Oopsie :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

wooks I can't find your scan post :hissy:


----------



## Madrid98

Bump so sorry to hear your news!! I hope the scan this afternoon shows a hb again!!

I have a question for those of you who use dopplers? Have you noticed that some days you can't just find the baby. I'm worried about this as I found it 2 days consecutive sort of easily but then yesterday I think I heard it for 5 seconds (not even sure that was it) and I've been trying for a while just now with no luck. I'm using the hi bebe Doppler sound only. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## filipenko32

wookie130 said:
 

> Well, it was good news at the ultrasound, for once!!! Baby is measuring right on at 7 weeks, and has a hb of 136 bpm! It looks like a gummy bear right now, seriously, but I'm just so thrilled that he/she is ALIVE and WELL!!!

Found it 10 pages back lol!!! Fantastic news hun!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: You must be over the moon!! xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Madrid, yes I often struggled to find the heartbeat with the Doppler. Especially early on. They are so tiny and wriggle around so much, there are also so many other sounds going on its so difficult to find. I would get disheartened. Often I would give up and try again a few minutes later and find it straight away. I used my Doppler this morning for the first time in a couple of weeks, as I had a low movement day yesterday, and bam, found it straight away. It's so much easier when they are bigger. Keep persevering, and try not to let it stress you out. 
Fili, good to see you. Sorry the fecking nausea won't bugger off. Mine came back suddenly yesterday, I felt crap. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Bumpblues82

This was our last shot at having another baby I can't keep putting myself my son or my oh thru this it's not fair we have spent last 4 years doing this and I can't find the answer so I think that's it no more ttc. I was. 4 days behind but it caught up this week and now only 2 days behind it grew 10mm in a week and actually looked like a baby today :( I feel like ripping the border and the stickers down in the nursery and selling everything like the cot and things I just can't even bear to go in there :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy anniversary Pups!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

So sorry BumpBlues, I didnt realise that you'd had so many tests done already. I also never realised that you've had 7 previous losses. That is really tough on you and your family.
Only you will know whats right for you and whether not to try again. I know all tooo well how it completely takes over your life and affects your relationship.
The thought of you having a nursery done aswell must be torture.
I really hope the scan later proves the first wrong but I know sometimes its just wishful thinking.
I consider myself very lucky that my miscarriage tests found a problem as I was warned that more often than not they cannot find anything wrong and I think thats got to be the most soul destroying thing ever. Its just so heartbreaking each time to go through. Your obviously a very strong person but everyone has their limits xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Madrid, I really wouldnt worry if I were you. Its so tricky to find the heartbeat early on. I also have the same doppler as you and only started to use it at exactly 14 weeks. Im sure the first time we found it straight away and then days later struggled to find it. Its a hit or a miss because they are so small and wriggle away from it. Plus you may have an anterior placenta like myself which is at the front and makes it even harder to find.
Dont worry, as the baby gets bigger you will find it straight away so easily.
We just never stop freaking out do we after recurrent losses!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, its nice to see you stop by. I hope your doing ok x


----------



## Embo78

Bump blues I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sorry you feel you need to stop trying and completely understand. I didn't have 7 losses but my three almost stopped me from ever wanting to try again :hugs:

Thinking bout you today never :hugs:

Pups, I don't think I said happy anniversary in your journal so I'll say it here:) Hope your midwife appt goes well. Did you decide to go ahead and get the sweep?

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. It's nice to feel the support. I try not to moan too much cos I wouldve done ANYTHING to be in third tri after my losses but sometimes when I've thrown up for the third time in an hour, or when my back feels like its breaking in two or my SPD renders me useless, it gets a bit too much for my mental state to bear. I try to think that once this bump has gone and we have our little boy in our arms, I'll miss being pregnant :)


----------



## Madrid98

Thank just & mrsm!! I'm constantly worrying. Yesterday I passed my last milestone & I think this is playing with my mind a bit too. I've never been this far in my last 3 pregnancies so anxiety is building up. If I could find the hb I'll get a little reassurance but I guess I'll have to trust all is well & wait until my next scan in 2 weeks time. 

Also the consultant said today he's not convinced I have APS at all & sent me for bloods to repeat the tests. I'll find out in September though.


----------



## daviess3

Bump so sorry my lovely, but don't give up this is my 3 rd try with progesterone an the only thing I did differently was drink lots of water! So no different meds worked for me so ya never no, praying it was a dodgy machine! Xxx

Leec thanks so much chick how r u? Zx

Mrs I'm so sorry about ur sil so sad an such an awful time, my heart goes out to your family xxx

Pups what you having done at mw? Will u b next? X

Ladies I'm not sure about snoring but I'm definately more congested x


----------



## Bumpblues82

This was our last shot at having another baby I can't keep putting myself my son or my oh thru this it's not fair we have spent last 4 years doing this and I can't find the answer so I think that's it no more ttc. I was. 4 days behind but it caught up this week and now only 2 days behind it grew 10mm in a week and actually looked like a baby today :( I feel like ripping the border and the stickers down in the nursery and selling everything like the cot and things I just can't even bear to go in there :(


----------



## daviess3

Madrid I definately didn't always find it I would go back after half hour try again also I found that if the batteries were getting low it wouldn't work as efficiently! I would put pillow under my bottom an bend knees then start on left side at hair line an work my way across hair line moving the wand in 360 circle also lots of gel helps zx

Embo ur still hanging in there? No labour twinges? X
Pups happy anniversary chick x

Andrea hows it going? Xx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Madrid, WOW! 10 weeks! I'm sorry you have to wait another two weeks for your next scan, I know it'll feel like ages. FXed very tightly for you! :hugs:

Bumpblues, I'm so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee...thanks sweetie :hugs: how're you doing?

Bump..so sorry for your sad news :hugs:

MrsM..:cry: that's so sad :hugs: for you guys too

Madrid...I often had to put the Doppler down and forget it for an hour or so, especially around your milestone you're going to feel wobbly..try again if you feel you can and agree with Davies about pillow/slow movements/drink cold drink etc :hugs:

Em..you're not moaning

Davies...you need to get your bump moving :haha:

Sara..I really hope that grape doesn't affect your test..should've eaten your phone instead :winkwink:

Bumpy, Kat, hopeful, sticky, Abi, just, fili, lexi, pink, wookie, heart, oh Lordy and anyone else I've missed I'm sorry!

Nothing to bloody update here..induction has been cancelled. I was given the option to continue but with all the information given to me..I felt it was best to be monitiored for the next 24 hours and see what happens. Ideally I want to wait till after Friday when I'll be full term. Sorry for getting you all excited!

XxX

ETA: just waiting...my hubby calls me the baby dinosaur due to snoring so loudly and badly since being pregnant..I've had the GTT test twice and no GD and this is first baby so doesn't always mean bad news :flower:


----------



## daviess3

Oh Hun why did they cancel it? Do you feel ok an have they let u home? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If that's best for you Andrea then I'm pleased. Take care. Xx


----------



## sara1

Madrid- I had the same experience as Mismig and Just... some days I would have to put the doppler down or I'd be in tears and then later on it was there right away. You're still so early to be finding it daily! I'm sure everything is fine!

Lee- It's good to see you!

Never- I hope you're not getting too frustrated with with whole crazy hospital thing. Will they keep you in and monitor you, or from home? Keep us posted

Embo- You have such a tough time of things, you're not moaning, and even if you were this is what we're here for. Just because we're over the moon to have our rainbow babies doesn't mean all the difficulties that come with it don't touch us, and you've had way more than your share!


----------



## Embo78

Nope! No twinges. Nada!! I think we can safely say the sweep failed! I don't think otto is ready to meet us yet!

Thanks ladies. I really do over think things sometimes!


----------



## Neversaynever

I am completely fine with it and actually feel relieved. It was without warning which completely threw me mentally and emotionally. Induction team felt that seeing that baby was fine, protein wasn't sky high, BP was stable and I felt ok that the choice was mine and hubby's. For me, I wanted to just be monitored for 24 hours again and are what those results are and a other Doppler scan with 24 hour urine collection. If there's no change I'm hoping I can get another couple of days without anything happening :thumbup: I'm not allowed home but that's ok..need to be here for safety which is the most important thing. 

Thanks ladies :flower:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

I'm glad that you are back in control of your and oopsie's care hun. I would've done exactly the same. Id just feel so much more comfortable being induced after 37 weeks (full term) Thank goodness it's only a few days until you are full term :hug:


----------



## Embo78

Plus I don't think puppy would ever forgive you if Oopsie was here before poppy :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Thinking about you Andrea xxx

OK going to post bump pics and when I went to my friend's wedding on Friday pics - my bump doesn't show up in the friend's wedding pics so I took some more for you all to see. Bump did show in real life during the wedding but not on the pics anyhow, here they are. On the last pic during the wedding we were trying to get a bump shot so that's why my face is missed off haha
 



Attached Files:







bump1.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 14









bump2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 15









gemwedding1.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 16









gemwedding2.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Madrid98

Very nice bump fili!! Lovely dresses too!!

Never is better to be in the 24hrs monitoring at the hospital. At least you'll feel more relaxed about whatever may happen.

Embo is such a shame the sweep failed! Are you a a bit fed up or is it me?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You look so damned gorgeous!!


----------



## Madrid98

I was reading back your messages! Thank you all for the reassurance and the tips. I'll certainly try the pillow and cold drink later on today :winkwink:


----------



## sara1

Fili- you're a babe! Great bump!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Nice bump *fili *:hugs:

*BumpB *- Im so sorry, i hope it was a computer error. Big hugs x

*Never *- Im glad they have let you have a couple of days, and they will monitor you, gets you closer to that 37 weeks :thumbup: x

I read somewhere that if you stick evening primrose oil up your *cough cough* it has prostaglandin in it and stimulates the cervix to encourage labour naturally. So if anyone gets desperate, google it and try it x


----------



## daviess3

Andrea I'm pleased an that ur comfy like u said yr in the best place x

Fili u look lovely hun, an yr lil bump is beautiful I bet u were as proud as punch!! X

Madrid do ice cold water an lay on left side for few mins first, that gets them active! X

Sticky I read that but u have to put a gel tablet thingy up there! Can u imagine going into labour an sum1 fishing one out! Lol I would be mortified!! X

I just woke up from a little hours sleep was lovely x


----------



## Embo78

Madrid, I'm a bit fed up but not totally and utterly desperate for him to be here.
Don't get me wrong, I have my moments but on the whole I'm petrified about the whole thing!!!

I used to drink fresh OJ and lie on my left side to get otto moving. Worked like a charm :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

filipenko32 said:


> Thinking about you Andrea xxx
> 
> OK going to post bump pics and when I went to my friend's wedding on Friday pics - my bump doesn't show up in the friend's wedding pics so I took some more for you all to see. Bump did show in real life during the wedding but not on the pics anyhow, here they are. On the last pic during the wedding we were trying to get a bump shot so that's why my face is missed off haha

wow fili, 16 weeks! i'm sooo happy for you! :cloud9: :hugs: lovely bump too:flower:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

sticky_wishes said:


> I read somewhere that if you stick evening primrose oil up your *cough cough* it has prostaglandin in it and stimulates the cervix to encourage labour naturally. So if anyone gets desperate, google it and try it x

we'll be trying this. i was told to try 2-3 capsules every night:thumbup:

we're being induced at 38 wks if they dont come on their own so im hoping to get things moving naturally before then. cervix was checked sunday and its sealed shut! :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

So very sorry bump blues :cry:

Happy anniversary puppy x

Madrid I don't have my Doppler yet but from what I've read other say it's normal not to find it every day x

Fili your bump is gorgeous x

Embo imhope you dont have too much longer to wait x

Never so glad you are being well looked after until oopsie arrives x

Lee great to see you pop by hope you are well x

:wave: everyone else xxx


----------



## Embo78

Fili. You're a yummy mummy :) :)


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> Plus I don't think puppy would ever forgive you if Oopsie was here before poppy :rofl: :rofl:

:blush:

Em I know exactly how you feel. Thankfully all the vomming is out of my system now (I think I vommed enough for an army in the first 20weeks!) but the SPD - wow. MW had to help me close my legs after the sweep :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(


----------



## puppycat

Bumpblues82 said:


> No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(

:hugs: :nope: that's so sad :(


----------



## Embo78

Bump I'm so sorry. You must be absolutely devastated :cry:


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm so sorry to hear that bump- hoping that you still get your baby with a sneaky bfp in the future- :hugs: :hugs:

Bump- I snored so loudly and still do! I didn't believe dh and he recorded a video on his phone, it's hilarious. 

Pups- happy anniversary!

Andrea- at least you get more time to mentally prepare and I'm glad things got better and LO can stay a little longer although sounds like you are good to go at any time

Fili- gorgeous and love the bump and dresses!

Heart- do you like the Ubbi? I love it! We fill it every other day...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear your news Bump. I can't imagine going through it as many times as you, and understand the need to stop ttc. Very sad for you. 
I snore like SATAN. I always have done, and it's even worse this pregnancy. Poor Mark doesn't complain but I know it drives him spare.


----------



## bumpyplease

wow you girls have been chatty today! i have just had to read through about 10 pages!

awesome news wooks! i love your posts they kill me! you are hilarious!

heart - glad deliliah is gaining weight at a good pace, sounds like she is doing fab! btw i added you on fb the other day, not sure if you go on there much or not but my first name starts with a D!

Just wanted to say i love the fact that heart and hopeful are able to still get on here so much, and give us lovely updates about their bubbas as well as remember everything everyone has written and offer great advice, you yummy mummys are troopers!

Tuckie - you will love the iphone, so much easier to get on here. i always come on my iphone or ipad!

sara, hope the grape didnt effect anything. fx for you. is everyone having the GD test? i saw my midwife today and she said that in our area you only get the test if you are not caucasian or if you have a very high bmi. so im not getting it! think you asked about my dad the other day as well. thanks for thinking of him, hes doing well and has nearly completed his first lot of chemo, but has the big op coming up in a few weeks, it may cross into when im due but im hoping not, but all that mattesr is that he gets better.

mrs m - such awful and heart breaking news. im so sorry honey. thinking of you and your family

bump - im so so sorry. my heart goes out to you and we are all hear if you need us. thinking of you.

pups - happy anniversary dude! i hope you have a great day!

hi lee, so nice of you to drop in, i hope you are doing ok?

andrea - sorry that you got all worked up only for it to be cancelled, but you seem really happy with the decision and i think waiting a few more days is a good idea. sounds like they are looking after you and im pleased. hope you are ok

fili - what a cute bump! you look great!

embo - im sorry the sweep didnt work its magic, otto is obviously very comfy! did i read you will have another one next monday if he doesnt decide to make an appearance before then?

florida - hi hun, we missed you! wow 3 weeks till you meet your little boys! how exciting!

all these babies are gonna come within a few weeks and im so blimming excited!!!!!!!

kellie - hows you and your little man? hope you are loving being a mummy!

hi to jenny, kat, mrskg, abi, croy, davies, madrid, fitzy, just and anyone i have forgotten to mention, this group is so big now but i love that there are so many of us on here!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, great to see you. I can't believe you are almost to V day! When did that happen?

Sara that sucks that you can't do the 1 hour test first. No fair. Good luck chick. Just read about the grape incident! Did you figure out what to do? I'll keep reading.

Abi I love the pics. You are so cute!

Wookie, I decided to trim my lady garden at 33 weeks. I couldn't see anything so just started clipping away. Afterwards, my husband laughed at me. I had a huge bald spot in one area. You can imagine my embarrassment when my baby decided to come the following week and that bald spot was on display for everyone! And I had horrible insomnia at the beginning of my pregnancy. It will get better.

Sticky, sorry you are feeling emotional. I think it's all part of the process. Don't beat yourself up about it. Jealousy is a valid feeling even though it isn't a pleasant one. Great news about your appointment!

Davies, I think you are getting close. Get used to the sleepless nights. I know everyone says that, but it's true!

Bump, oh hon, I just read your news. I'm so incredibly sorry and sad to read this news. *Massive hugs. :hugs:

Andrea, I'm glad you are waiting. I posted in your journal.

Mrs M., what awful news about your SIL. Poor woman. How much can one person endure? She needs lots of love and support right now.

Pups, any action in the belly department? Sounds like you don't feel very close yet. Happy anniversary!

Em, I wanted that sweep to work! We need another baby in here!

JK, there is tons of extra blood in the sinuses. Snoring and bloody noses are common.

Madrid, you are still so early. The babe has a lot of room to hide. I'm sure everything is fine.

Fili, you are gorgeous!Your bump is perfection. I'm so incredibly happy for you!

Florida, great to see you. I can't believe you are at 35 weeks with twins and a closed cervix! You are my hero.

Hopeful, I do like the Ubbi. Right now we're only using it for our cloth wipes as I haven't moved to cloth diapers yet. She's been too small to do the diapers and my step-mother bought us a ton of disposables to use. But I know it will be great when I can throw the diapers and wipes in it.

Croy, I hope you are having your baby right now!

Hi Lee! Good to see you hon.

Hi Mrs KG, how is that babe of yours? Hi Jenny, Bumpy, Fitzy, Kat, Mom2. Sure I missed someone. Sorry!

Look at me! I caught up, all while pumping and rocking the baby in her sleeper with my foot. I'm a multi-tasking mom. Got about 8 hours of sleep last night too! Not all at once but it feels great. 2 hours, then 3 hours then 3 hours. Heaven.


----------



## daviess3

Heart your getting a pro at this!! You do better than me! Is Croy in labour?? Did I miss it? Omg zx

Pups good luck with sweep working I'm going to have one Monday changed my mind! X
Bumps so sorry my lovely thinking of you xx


----------



## daviess3

Ah delilahs a good girl letting u sleep x


----------



## Embo78

Yes I'll have another sweep next Monday and they're gonna book me in for induction that week. I'm presuming 48 hours late which would be the Wednesday (my edd!!)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Bump - I'm so sorry...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for all your kind comments ladies  I'll let you know how my scan goes tomorrow. It's at 4pm I'm so nervous already!

Heart lovely to hear from you and as Bump says it's so great you and Hopeful can still post. 

Em, Pups, Davies, Croy and Andrea - the race is on haha!! Thinking about you all, I'm sure it's incredibly stressful as well as SO exciting and painful at times I'm sure. 

Kellie hope you're getting on OK :cloud9: 

Florida - how you feeling hun? Nice to see you back. 

Lee it was lovely to hear from you - how you doing hun? 

3x did I read you were craving chocolate? I've gone onto chocolate now, but licking any flavour salty crisps has stayed put!!

mrs migg thinking about you too - I am sure everything is getting to you that much more :hugs::hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - You have this mama thing down!! D is one lucky lady to have you as her Mom :) I wish I was having a baby right now. Reading the tips on here, I am off to stick some EPO up there to see if I can persuade things to get moving! haha!

Bump - I am so, so, sorry to read your news. What a sad day, I am so sorry that you have to go through this again. I am sure its been such a hard time for your family. Thinking of you as you heal from this loss physically and emotionally.

Madrid - I had days when it was much harder to find the hb early on. Hubby was always really good at finding it. I think I panicked and moed it too fast, he was very slow. Plus, I always found it super low on my bikini line, I always thought it should be up by my belly button but for months he was way down low. 

Tuckie - V day is just around the corner! so close now!! Exciting times!

Fili - you looked lovely in those pictures. And have no fear, in just a little while you won't have to take special pics to see the bump - there will be no hiding it!

pups - Happy anniversary! I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. Hoping that kiddo shows up very soon for you. How long before Laure is home?

NSN - Glad you are feeling more peace about waiting a day or so to have them induce you. I am glad that they are willing to wait. Get some rest hun - baby will be here soon enough.

Florida - Congrats on cooking those twins so well! Hope you are feeling well. 

Sticky - I can understand why you feel left out. That would have hurt my feelings too. I hope that you can focus on celebrating this new baby and that your friends can include you in the coming days and weeks as the baby comes home and I am sure your friend who is the new mum will need support. I was a part of a three person best friendship through my 20's and finding the balance with all the different dynamics was tricky. We are still all friends today but they are both back in the UK so our relationships have changed a lot since then. Hoping you can all figure this out. When you have a little one too, I am sure you will love having play-dates and stuff. 

Embo - sorry that the sweep failed. I guess Otto is just too comfy in there :)

afm - Still nothing to report over here. I started working on some baby book stuff yesterday, filling in the pages about pregnancy and family. Thought I could get that done before he comes because I probably won't have time once he is here. Did any of you see the mens gymnastics yesterday? How sad for the Brits and the Ukrainian teams. It felt like a tease to then give the Japanese more points like that. I am such an ex-pat because I was also cheering like a fiend for Missy Franklin in the pool, she is such a sweetheart, so positive and fun-loving. 

Anyway, more Olympic viewing on the cards today. Drinking some Raspberry Leaf tea and taking some EPO - one way or the other! haha!

Hope everyone else is feeling ok today- Happy Tuesday ladies!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpblues82 said:


> No hb found :( booked in for a DnC tomorrow morning :(

Im so sorry that its been confirmed. Its devastating. I needed to have a D&C for mines last year at 9 weeks. Just wanted to say incase you've never had one that its nothing to worry about. I worked myself up into a panic attack beforehand and it was nothing to worry about. Its emotionally that it affects you more for a good while afterwards. Take care of yourself and hopefully you can take comfort in your son xx


----------



## filipenko32

Croy sorry I forgot you in the 3rd tri line up :dohh: Good luck hun! Have you tried curry??!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

hopeful23456 said:


> Bump- I snored so loudly and still do! I didn't believe dh and he recorded a video on his phone, it's hilarious.

My DH did the same thing! I've started snoring and he thinks it's hilarious.. Not me cause I scare myself out of sleep sometimes :dohh:



heart tree said:


> Look at me! I caught up, all while pumping and rocking the baby in her sleeper with my foot. I'm a multi-tasking mom. Got about 8 hours of sleep last night too! Not all at once but it feels great. 2 hours, then 3 hours then 3 hours. Heaven.

glad you got some sleep, sounds awesome!! :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, you look great in the pics. Thats a well defined bump, its great to start showing isnt it!

Heart, glad to hear that Delilah is doing so well. Im impressed that you and Hopeful still managed to get on here.

Hi to everyone else...
I cant rememeber if I mentioned but I started to feel the baby move on Friday at exactly 22 weeks so thats maybe standard for an anterior placenta as Im sure I read Mom2 say that was about when it started.
Anyway Im loving it as Ive felt it every day since, the best feeling ever like bubbles bursting and light punches and kicks, its def. making it feel more real to me!


----------



## puppycat

Laura's back Thursday afternoon I believe. I'm not entirely sure tbh :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant about the kicking Just!! :cloud9: I can't wait for that to happen :cloud9: (mine's an AP as you know) xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

NSN,
I woke up and immediately thought of you. I'm happy to hear that you are being monitored closely and doing what you feel is right for yourself and LO. Soon you will be full-term. 3 more days.

Tuckie,
So good to hear from you. I cant believe the iPhone is an upgrade. Your in-laws must have the worst internet. I HATE writing on my iPhone or even the iPad. I hope you are better at it than me.

You are almost at V-day!!! So exciting. Are you loving NoCal? I LOVE SoCal!


Sara.
I highly doubt one grape could make that much of a difference. I hope walking around the grocery store and fretting about it, burned off the sugars. That is cruel to do to a pregnant woman. How could they make you fast?

Sticky,
Big hugs to you. You are allowed to have your feelings.
Happy that your MW appt went stellar.

Davies,
Don't be so silly. You are certainly not selfish. A selfish poster would not bother to read my post.

I read pineapple core, but it could not hurt. Walk and eat pineapple. See if it works. I hope you feel better girlie.

MrsMigg.
Huge hugs to you Hon. It's such a trying time right now for you all. 

Puppy,
Happy Anniversary!!!

Justkeep,
Snoring is normal during pregnancy. I think the estrogen produces more mucous. That's why there is the extra CM, down below. I assume you are sleeping on your side. Have you tried those snore strips? They might help.

Embo,
We all want to be well into 3rd tri, but you are still allowed to moan about it. Truthfully, it doesnt sound like that much fun, but it's not putting me off.

Madrid,
I never got a dopplar. 

Fili,
So cute!!!

Bumpyplease,
You gave no update. What's going on with you? How are you feeling?

Hopeful and Heart,
Hi to you chickies. It's so great to read about the babies gaining. Yay to Heart for sleeping 8 hrs. I am sure that was well needed. Hopeful, I don't think you have gotten that yet.

You are both rockstar moms!!!

Croy,
I cheer for whoever on the olympics. I want everyone to do well. I am not Japanese, but I thought it was fair. He was misjudged as not doing a handstand when he did. It's a tough call and I feel bad for the Ukraine team too. It's so hard to judge those things accuragely because it is so fast. I don't like the new judging system. It's too complicated. 

Hopefully baby will want to exit sooner rather than later.

Justkeep,
I am jealous of your movements being so regular. I have a posterior and am still not totally sure of movement. i think i feel the baby, but it could be other things. i am waiting for an unmistakeable jab.

AFM,
DH and I are moving into our new place tonight. The pod with all our belongings won't arrive till tomorrow, but we will officially be in our new "family home" tonight. I am so happy and grateful to my GF Joyce for welcoming us into her home for nearly a month.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

KatM said:


> Justkeep,
> Snoring is normal during pregnancy. I think the estrogen produces more mucous. That's why there is the extra CM, down below. I assume you are sleeping on your side. Have you tried those snore strips? They might help.
> .

Hi Kat, how exciting that your moving into your place tonight. Your new family home!
Yeah I bought those nose strips on Friday but my husband says they've made no difference. Im trying to sleep on my left side but sometimes Im guilty of going onto my back. He recorded me aswell on his iphone cos I refused to believe it about my snoring, but jeezo there was no denying it when I heard haha.
I honestly feel much more reassured from people on here that its quite normal, just freaked a bit yesterday when I read about GA.


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay just how lovely to start feeling bubba move! It's the best feeling!

Kat congrats on the new home! You are right I didn't put anything about me, nothing to report really.....
I'm fine, saw midwife today and she said everything's fine, works fine, life's fine.....I'm just fine !! Haha hopefully tomorrow will be more exciting x


----------



## tuckie27

Ugh! Just lost a bunch of what I 
wrote! Hate when that happens...just when I think I'm getting the hang of this iPhone too :/ trying to keep up with you ladies! 

Kat- yay for moving into your new place! So glad you are loving it in SoCal :) We are loving it up here too! And yes, the net is THAT bad here lol but the inlaws have beautiful property (it's all forested alpine acreage) and we get to enjoy that daily :)

Heart- so funny about your botched shave job on your lady parts with a bald spot during labor :haha:

Nsn- I think it's good you're going to go to full term and I'm glad you and bubs are being so closely monitored too. It won't be long now! :)

Puppy- happy anniversary!!! Our 1 year being married is on Thursday so we're only 2 days apart :)

Davies- never heard of pineapple core. It'll be interesting to see if it works. Keep us posted!

Bump- so so sorry about your scan news. We've all been there but it never seems to get any easier :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Kat-So glad you get to move into your new place. Now you can start making it a home and prepping for baby boy :)


----------



## tuckie27

Just keep- I feel her daily now and it's very cool! So excited you're feeling movements! I still don't think I'm feeling them as strong as I woul be of it weren't for this anterior placenta! 
Kat- have u tried lying flat on your back or your left side for awhile after eating? That's when I feel her the most

Sara- so funny your prego brain decided to eat that grape :haha: I haven't had the glucose test yet but I'm guessing Dr. N will set it up for me at my appt on the 6th. Does it taste as nasty as everyone says?


----------



## KatM

Bumpyplease,
It's great that life is uneventful right now. Enjoy it! No drama is fanastic. 

Tuckie,
I have tried everything. I lay on my left. I feel things, but not distinct. Could be gas bubbles still. Oh well. My belly keeps growing so I trust baby is good. Too bad you can't load a bump scan. Curious to see where you are. 

Croy,
Thanks hon.


----------



## croydongirl

tuckie - I didn't think it was that bad. The doc gave me the drink to take home ad told me to keep it really cold so it tasted better. I had to drink it an hour before my appt. I had fruit punch flavor and having to so cold it just tasted like red Gatoraid. I also heard I should take a protien snack to have after they take blood if you are having an appt after. I was feeling a little icky after the drink and the blood draw so I had some nuts and yogurt which I whipped out during my appt. and that seemed to settle my stomach.

Good luck!


----------



## tuckie27

Yeah speaking of that, I was gonna ask of any of you other iPhone users could tell me how to load a photo here?


----------



## tuckie27

Croy- thanks for the advice. Good to know since I do usually feel woozy after blood draws anyways!


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- I don't know how to either but I think they said to use photobucket app?
NorCal sounds beautiful

Kat- so happy u r moving to the new house! Time flew by and now everything worked out great! Is it by the beach?

Heart- meant to tell you that's an awesome weight gain! It will be so nice to have big babies, won't it? ;). The bigger the better! 

Girls- hope for big babies, the tiny ones are tricky. 

Sara- did u pass? Hope they tell you right away, it's nice to know.
They do the 1 hour here for everyone. And if you fail you get the 3 hour

Croy- I didn't see that part of the Olympics but did see some guy fall off the high bar on his face. Then got right back on. And I had never seen white water canoeing before, that man made water thing is crazy

Florida- I read about the scare of thinking your water broke. U were right to go get it checked! Glad all is ok. Keep them babies cookin!

Had my 6 weeks post c section appt, all is well. Got a pap, yuck. 
Now can have sex again, it's been since nov 6th, I think I'm a virgin...


----------



## bumpyplease

Man painting your toenails when 29 weeks pregnant is tricky!!! Wish I hasn't started now!

Tuckie download photo bucket from the app store on your iPhone - its free. Then you can upload photos directly from the photo album on your phone or take new ones. Then click on info (I think, doing this from memory) and copy the IMG code then paste it into here.


----------



## bumpyplease

Enjoy losing your virginity again hopeful lol!!! Although maybe that's the last thing on your mind at the mo!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

just - unfortunatly this will be my 3rd dnc :( the other 4 mcs i had just medical management xx thanks for all the well wishes everyone ive kinda composed myself now the oh had to nip out earlier and he took our son and i went into the spare room i just broke down and sobbed :( it helped as i dont normally get to do that im never normally alone after this kinda thing.. just want tomorrow over with me and oh are not gonna try and conceive again as we have spent last 3 years doing so and had 7 losses which i can no longer take any more we are just gonna concentrate on aiden and being a family for now x


----------



## Neversaynever

Hopeful...happy popping that cherry again :haha:

Tuckie..glad you're gettig the hang of the iPhone and yes..follow bumpys instructions it easy peasy to add pics and it gets addictive :haha:

Kat...congrats on the new house move..now no lifting heavy boxes etc and how exciting you're feeling baby now :cloud9:

Just...woop for movements too and feeling reassured about the snoring

Heart...fab update :cloud9:

Bumpy...enjoy the good news...the unexpected can still happen (take me for instance!)

Croy..happy pill popping tea drinking and get baby out!

Embo...shame sweep didn't work..roll on next Monday unless Otto decides sooner

Pups..poppy dropped out yet? Why is Laura coming home earlier??!

Sticky..can't remember what you put :dohh: so :hugs:

Davies...hope you won't need the sweep Monday and your yellow bump starts on its own!

Fili...you look so bloody happy and I love your bump too

Mom2...how's things?

Wookie...still on cloud none?

Bump...sorry you had the sad news confirmed :hugs:

And :hi: to everyone else I missed oh Sara...did you pass the grape test??

AFM...I feel completely calm now after all the crazy going on..not sure how long it'll last but it's good right now :rofl: again...thank you for all your kind words :flower:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

UK girls a new midwife doc just started on bbc2 looks a bit like OBEM x


----------



## tuckie27

Bumpy- thanks for the info! Luckily I already have a photobucket acct so that made things easier :) let me know if this works. This is a shot of the view off the back deck at my inlaws 
https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/c196969a.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Yep it worked! Beautiful view x


----------



## heart tree

Kat, did you buy or are you renting? I know how expensive it is! How exciting that you are finally where you want to be. 

Bumpers, I love that everything is fine with you! Isn't it a nice thing for a change?

Tuckie, the drink I had was like a very flat, very syrupy Sprite. It wasn't bad, but it made me really jittery. Unfortunately right after I got the test, my doc made me go to L&D to be monitored for contractions. So I didn't get to eat for a while and I had a horrible sugar high. The baby's heart rate was fast and you could hear her zooming all around my uterus. She was on a sugar high too. Definitely bring some food with you. 

Sara, did the grape have any effect?

Hopeful, my appt is on Monday and I'm sure I'll get the all clear for sex. I'm not bleeding and I know I healed brilliantly. No pain whatsoever. My hubby can't keep his hands off me. He can't wait until Monday. But seriously, how do you have sex when you hear a baby crying? It's going to be tricky trying to do it. And I feel like a virgin too! Though I guess I pushed a baby out through my vag. I guess after that I should be able to have sex again! 

I'm so excited. I just put on some per pregnancy pants and they fit! They are some of my "bigger" pants, but I can zip them up and everything. I'm wearing a pair right now. It's so nice not to wear maternity pants. They were getting too big but my regular clothes were too tight. The best part is, I haven't done anything to lose the weight. Breast feeding really does help to shed the pounds!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumpy I just watched it with hubs and found it depressing and no where near as uplifting as OBEM! What did you think? I think that woman (ignoring that her baby was hardly moving) was so bloody stupid and the hospital negligent for not giving her an emergency c - section when the baby wasn't moving for hours / days! I would be having the biggest hissy fit. Geeze even the midwife said any longer and she would have lost the baby WTF!!


----------



## filipenko32

I mean they didn't even put that woman on a baby heart monitor or anything. I am so annoyed!! :haha: To make matters worse that woman had already lost a full term baby but that cause was unrelated to this pregnancy. :shock:


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - so great about getting into your pre-baby pants! I keep joking with hubby that even after the baby I am not going back to wearing non-elastic waist-ed pants...I cant believe I have been fighting with zippers and buttons all these years when you can get fantastic elastic waist-ed jeans!

I am excited to shop again I must confess. 

I am in big dresses at the moment every day and not really caring about what I look like because I am so big. I look forward to putting out fits together again. I have been making good use of my jewellery over the past months, at least that all still fits! haha!

Took my first EPO capsule, and will do another one tonight. The bottle says I could do 3x a day but I think I will start small just in case it does kick things off.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh twas crap - no emotion, nothing.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I just watched the documentary aswell Fili. Im not even scared about the .pain factor but more of the things that can go wrong. 
That was scary to think about not feeling movement and what it can mean, The thought of all of those people crowding round the baby trying to give it oxygen and make it cry, you would be worried sick as to what was wrong. I actually think Id quite like a section now as apparently its safest for the baby.
I've also heard of that happening where the baby does the toilet in the womb and swallows merconium which is really dangerous. Its true that we'll never relax until baby is actually here.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I was thinking about booking a c section even more so after watching that program Just but then I wouldn't want to miss out on a natural birth either :shrug: I do think that aside from that woman being way too laid back the hospital should have been much more proactive but they were so snowed under they had another woman laboring in the waiting room :shock: bit worried about my hospital now :shock: as it will be near Christmas / New Year - less staff?? I am more concerned about the baby too Just - don't care a jot about the pain so long as baby arrives safe.


----------



## Embo78

Fili I work for the Nhs and the staff on our ward aren't allowed to take annual leave for the whole month of December and the first half of Jan :thumbup:
I would presume its the same elsewhere x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh thanks Em, that's good phew! I think I will ask this question when i go for my 20 week check up if there's anyone around to ask! Sounds like it could be the same. How often is your baby supposed to move after 30 weeks? When should you raise the alarm iykwim?


----------



## Embo78

Fili, you will know your baby's routine by 30 weeks. I'd say if you feel something's not right and you've tried to get baby moving (ie eating drinking, lying on side) get your ass to be assessed.

The Nhs say ten movements all day but otto moves 1000 times more than that so For me if he only moved ten times id have my ass up at the hospital!!


----------



## puppycat

Ditto what Em said, you'll notice patterns too so I know when I am in the bath or first thing in the morning baby will be moving. If not I have to keep an eye and possibly have a cold glass of something etc.


----------



## sara1

Kat- major congrats on the move. Now you can start nesting!

Tuckie- great view... It looks so peaceful up there.

Hopeful- 3 cheers for sex :yipee: have fun!

Heart- wow! Congrats on pre-preggo pants 

I know I'm missing people but I'm brain fried! Sorry. Hope everyone's well

Afm- the grape was not the culprit but I do have GD. :cry: I'm in shock! I eat well and exercise regularly. I've no family history. I see a specialist tomorrow. Tbh it's really got me down... I had a good cry about it. I really hadn't expected this to go wrong as well, and with 3 heparin shots a day I'm fed up with all the needles


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Big Hugs. =(
Do you have any symptoms? What is the course of treatment? I have no idea how it works. 
Cry all you want hon. Hopefully it will heal itself once you have the baby. I think it goes away most of the time.

Hopeful,
Yes, we are moving 2 blocks from the beach.
Tell DH to be extra, extra careful. I imagine it isn't the first thing on your mind to do right now. let us know how it feels, so we know what to expect.

NSN,
What are you doing all day at the hospital? Are you on bedrest? I won't be lifting anything over 30lbs, drs orders.
It's great that you feel calm. 

Heart,
We are renting. There is no way we would find a home within the month of living with my GF. Plus I wanted to make sure DH liked it here, which he does. As soon as we unpack his surfboard and he rides the waves this weekend, he will never want to leave.

The plan is to rent for 1 yr and buy a home next yr after his company goes public (he got 20,000 shares of stock in his offer). In the Pacific Palisades, a decent home starts at $2million and we don't have that. We might be able to get a starter home that needs renovation at $1million. This will ONLY be in our price range if his company stock does great next summer. Otherwise, we will have to get a condo/townhome. 

Our dream is to move to Manhattan Beach, but it is too far from his work and very expensive. That is a long-term dream. the palisades is around the corner from santa monica and is an ideal, upscale family area. the problem with it is that the nice homes are around $5million, yikes.

Yay, for fitting into your pre-pregnancy pants!!!
I'm starting to put on weight. I can tell in my bump.

you must feel soooooo much better now that you are getting more sleep. how is delilah's nursing going now that you put her in that rock chair? any thoughts about what you are going to do with her tongue?

Ladies,
Is there anyone on the entire thread that wants/ even cares about sex besides Mom2? I keep waiting for 2nd tri hormones to kick in. Um, they are not. I feel bad for DH, but i make sure to dtd at least once a week.


----------



## Neversaynever

Kat...I have no desire for sex what so ever and haven't the entire pregnancy and. Either has my hubby :haha: more because he worries he will hurt the baby not because of anything else and me...I worry and I can't get in a comfy positing :haha: expensive where you live but must be fantastic :hugs:

Sara..so sorry chick, I honestly don't think there is any rhyme or reason as to who gets GD and who doesn't and you can't prevent it either :hugs: I know plenty of people struggle with eating the right foods and getting sugars all over the place but there are also several places that can lend you support. Hang in there sweet...it'll all be worth it :hugs:

Heart..woop woop for :sex: on the cards :haha: I have already thought about this and Paul just says you'll be the mother of my child and the baby will put me off it makes a noise :rofl: we struggle if the cats realise we are in bed having a cheeky rudie or TRU and shut them out the lounge in the winter if we have the log fire burning because they just meow outside the door :haha: well done on the weight loss too..BF is the key then huh? When ate you going to start up your exercise again because you missed that loads during pregnancy :flower:

Just waiting for them so give me second out of four steroid jabs in the leg..they frigging like shit! I also have a poor girl labouring in the corridor and it's loud :wacko:

Kat...not bedrest but not allowed home, me and hubby went across to the main hospital this evening for a nice coffee and a panini just for a change of scenery :flower: I'm going to ask of I can go home for a couple of hours tomorrow evening for a bit of normality and see the fur babies. I'm missing them silly :sad2:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara, so sorry about the GD. I don't know much about it other than they often induce or c section early as babies can grow bigger, make sure they monitor you closely. We are always here for you. 
Heart, pleased about the pants! (it makes me laugh saying that because I thought you were talking about knickers till you mentioned buttoning them up). It's so nice to get back into the pre pregnancy clothes isn't it? I bet you look awesome. 
Hopeful - November, blimey! I thought I was on the verge of healing up and it's been since April! Enjoy!
Fili, Just, I missed the documentary. I meant to record it but it doesn't sound like I missed anything. Don't let it put you off. Lots of experiences are good ones, mine was lovely. 
Kat, thanks for responding to my PM, pleased we were on the same wavelength. I'm so pleased you got moved and are happier. Your plan to rent for a year sounds good. As for the sex malarkey, I'm quite fancying it now but I'm too scared to instigate anything. 
Went to the salon where I work tonight for a pedicure. It was lovely to relax and be pampered for an hour, since having my daughter I haven't had much time for such things. When I'm in later pregnancy I'm planning on going for half a day and having the works. I'll get the waxing done. Heart story of a bald patch made me laugh a lot!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Andrea, missed your post. Enjoy the panini and I hope you get to see the fur babies tomorrow.


----------



## daviess3

Kat ur thoughtful once a week lol! I had a few phases in 2nd tri of wanting to dtd then nothing! Just see how it goes ur house area sounds amazing!! Very jealous! 
Ladies I recorded this mw show is it not worth watching? X

Sara can't believe u got it what do u have to do etc? I didn't have the test so I'm a bit niave to how it works! X

Never hope hospitals ok chicken. X

I dtd tonight then walked the poochie had some period crampy feelings for about an hour an now nothing!! Can't say it was the most enjoyable sex of my life! Feel like a fat heffa! But I'm going to do it again Sunday then sweep monday! X

Forgot to get pineapple juice! Will do it tommorow, apparently it's in the core but u need to eat loads!! Will c Tom x

Croy are you taking epo orally? Or trying vaginally? X

Croy never embo pups what position r u babies in? An how engaged r they an finally what was ur heart rate not urs the babies? I like being nosy! Lol zx

Hi heart ur getting good at posting an pumping zx

Jen u ok chick not seen u post in couple days x

Hopeful hope babies good x


----------



## jenny25

I'm fine Sarah just been lurking aarron has been playing up for a few days which has been testing I've been in tears as I had been pushed too the limits so just been trying too pull myself together in fine though no need too worry xxxx


----------



## KatM

Hi ladies,
This is my last post till Thursday as I won't have internet, but will lurk on my iPhone.

MrsMigg,
If you feel in the mood, I say go for it. When we are huge in 3rd tri, I think it will be harder to get in the mood.
it's great that you are pampering yourself.

NSN,
A quick trip home to see the furbabies sounds like just what you need. I hope you can get away for a few hours of comfort and normalcy. It won't be long now hon.

Davies,
Sounds like sex helps. Maybe keep dtd. Yes, pineapple core.
Not fat, just heavily pregnant. also, pinch nipples. i heard it can help.


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - My little guy is not engaged at all, or at least he wasn't last week. Cervix is still really high and way back. Doc kept telling me it could all change quickly but I am not optimistic! Seeing her again tomorrow for my weekly check up so I'll let you know if anything changed. I just took the EPO orally, I might take it vaginally tomorrow but I didn't want it to be all oily up there when she checks tomorrow! haha!
Be careful with the nipple stimulation, I have read that can lead to longer and more intense contractions. 

I am almost trying to convince the hubs to dtd more often to bring on labor - but I am so not in the mood its hard to convince him to perform when he knows its for a purpose! Plus since I go this big, when he holds my belly or he feels the baby move it creeps him out. I never thought he would be one of those guys who was weirded out by pregnant sex but he is! 

Kst - I never really got my groove back for wanting sex. I kept waiting for the hormone surge but it never came. I had a few select moments where I was suddenly really in the mood but it was earlier on. Since the 3rd tri i am so not in the mood. We do it every once in a while but I am certainly ready for things to get back to some sort of normality in that area post baby - or at least finding our new normal. 

Sara- So sorry about the GD, I hope you feel better after a good cry. I hope that it isn't too restrictive. I confess I don't know much about it, but I really hope that the doctor can put your mind at ease when you talk to him/her. Did you tell them about the grape just in case that did influence the result?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat - I'm not that into dtd but DH has been using it as leverage, as in he just drove an hour and back to get me pizza from pizza hut and I promised him sex lol!! Works on other things too!!

Fili - Olivia really slowed down moving after 30 weeks and I ran into the OB that day and they listened to her HB and asked me in that tone my Doc uses when dealing with me "do you think that maybe she's not moving much because she's out of room"? I was kinda small though and also had anterior placenta so maybe that can play into how much baby moves. But I think eventually they run out of room and some of those kicks slow down or are not as hard as before.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, I feel like shit!!!! Sorry to moan but jeez I woke up about half hour ago with heartburn, then thought oh no I'm going to actually b sick! Now been to toilet an shit!! In the middle of the night!! Now got back in bed an got heartburn feel really nauseaus! I really feel rough! Not like labour or anything more like food poisoning! Omg I hope not can u imagine having that in labour! X
Glad ur ok Jen sorry Aaron's giving u a hard time bles him, it must b hard school hol as they get bored don't they x

Kat see you thus chick x
Croy I think my cervix is way back to will find out monday! I think sex may help but have to say dont blame ur hubs its not enjoyable just awkward! Trying to find a position! I laughed at one point sn said ah this js sooo romantic!! Lol! 

I think Kat that the walking helps? Obviously sex is good but for me I get braxton hicks whilst walking etc so feels like something's happening at least! X

Wow I feel really nauseaus like first tri had to sit up in bed coz think may actually throw up! X


----------



## croydongirl

D - you poor thing. So sorry you are feeling so crappy. I hope you don;;t throw up, or at least that you stop feeling sick. That's the worst feeling in the world. Although my doula said sometimes getting rid of things in your stomach is the body preparing for baby. I hope if you have to feel this way it's at least for a good reason. So sorry :(
Do you think you ate sometihng weird?


----------



## daviess3

I'm not sure we went to our local pub an I had a huge chicken Caesar salad I didn't really eat the chicken coz i have been really fussy with chicken but felt fine when I got home as I ate a choc bar! Lol! The thought of eating anything is really making me want to throw up! Don't no if I should putt fingers down my throat! But then I have heartburn!! Im tired to! Oh man...... 
I just googled an it can b a early labour symptom but I think it's more I eaten something! X


----------



## daviess3

Just put my fingers down my throat sorry for tmi! But I needed to was just sitting there! Still feel nauseaus though! Oh god I hope I don't feel like this in labour! X


----------



## croydongirl

well I hope if it was something you ate, that cleared it out of your system and you will start to feel better. Poor thing, I feel so bad for you. 
Is hubby awake to rub your back and get you water or crackers or something (or hold your hair back?) I hate to think of you all alone and feelin so rough.


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Croy never embo pups what position r u babies in? An how engaged r they an finally what was ur heart rate not urs the babies? I like being nosy! Lol zx

Mw has written ROA, basically baby's facing my left hip and is fully engaged. Can't get any lower now, not that it means baby's coming out any time soon... Apparently.

Baby's HR is 150bpm

Every time this baby moves it frickin hurts. I have head in my ass and ass in my ribs, there's no more room in there! Worries me because if this baby's already THAT big i'm screwed.


----------



## daviess3

Croy he's downstairs snoring away!! I'm fine hun bless u, I tied my hair back an just got back in bed to feel but better for being sick! Got an active baby now to! Low down an stabbing in my foof! So lovely!!! Going to try get some sleep thanks for ur support xxx

Pups urs is opp side to mine I'm loa either way there at the front which is fab! My baby's heart rate was 130 so she guessed a boy! We will see she said over 140 a girl! Your fully engaged now? So u really r anytime! You can't sleep either I'm guessing x


----------



## croydongirl

I hope you both sleep well!! And I hope that these kids show up soon. How fun if they all decided to come on the same day!?

Hoping my OB will have good news at my check tomorrow, but I am trying not to get my hopes up too much because I don't think that there has been much movement downwards. Boys! seriously!


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies hope u are feeling better? I think you are closer to labour than you think! You too puppy. I'm betting on another gorgeous baby by Sunday night....but who will it be!!

That midwife prog scared me a bit but I did find it interesting, some of the stories were really sad!

Heart that's great that your clothes fit, bet you look so trim already!!!!

Sara I'm so sorry about the GD. I'm a bit worried as haven't even been offered the test, I would have thought everyone would have it. Anyone else not been offered it?

Last night I woke up 4 times with the most painful cramps in my legs, like nothing I've ever had before I could have cried the pain was so weird and intense, had to wake OH and get him to rub them and stretch them out!!

Right, hi to everyone else...hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go......


----------



## bumpyplease

Glad things are going ok Andrea and you are able to get about a bit and not confined to your bed......so close to full term now!!! Whooohooooooo


----------



## sara1

Wow, Sounds like a few of you ladies are having a rough time of it :hugs:

Davies- Hope all your nausea has passed and you finally managed to get some rest. Sounds rather miserable to be perfectly honest. Maybe bd and pineapple juice will do the trick fx 

Pups- It really sounds as if you should be next. Fully engaged must be a little painful I imagine. Are you able to rest at all? 

Embo- I was sure last week that you'd be next, but now I think maybe Pups will give you a run for your money.

Croy- Sounds like you're coping with late pregnancy brilliantly! Every time I read your posts I think "wow she sounds so calm and collected"

Mismig- A pedicure sounds lovely! It must be nice to treat yourself after spending your days pampering other people. I'm impressed you're going for the wax in late pregnancy... my skin's been too sensitive, too painful. Although now that I think about it it might be labour inducing...

:hugs: Huge thanks for all the support ladies. :hugs: 

I'm having a hard time getting my head around it... I'm depressed and I can;t seem to motivate myself to get out of bed even though I know the gym is the best place for me right now! My dh is convinced it's a fluke especially since my numbers are only slightly above the upper limits... Personally I don't think I'm going to be lucky at all with this. I guess I'll know more after I meet with the specialist this evening. All I can think about is that I'm going to have this poor daughter who starts life with a strike against her and it will be my fault. And then there's this feeling that suddenly I'm just overwhelmed by this pregnancy and all the drugs and shots and doctors, and it makes me think "how will I ever do this again?" And both dh and I want more kids... I know I'm getting WAY ahead of myself here. Ok, I need to stop wallowing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh Sara big big hugs. It's not your fault and your little girl is not going to be affected by it at all once she is here. It's so common and you are so lucky it's been caught - and that you are only just enough to be diagnosed - so you can get the monitoring and extra care. You are really fit and healthy and it's no reflection on you at all. A friend of mine has it and is going to give birth to her baby tomorrow and there should be no complications at all. I wish I knew more about it but please try not to feel guilty. You are going to have a happy and healthy little girl who will know of none of this when she is playing on swings with pigtails in. Big big hugs. Xxxxx


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Pups urs is opp side to mine I'm loa either way there at the front which is fab! My baby's heart rate was 130 so she guessed a boy! We will see she said over 140 a girl! Your fully engaged now? So u really r anytime! You can't sleep either I'm guessing x

MW was amazed I was still around. She took one look at me when I walked in and said 'wow, baby really can't get any lower' - yeh I know but it still won't come out!!! 



sara1 said:


> Pups- It really sounds as if you should be next. Fully engaged must be a little painful I imagine. Are you able to rest at all?

I have been resting quite a bit tbf, my mum has taken Laura away so it's just me and DH and he's been working 8-9hr days for 6 days straight. 

Fully engaged is very painful, I have to be honest. Especially when you wake up in the night with a full bladder, the pressure is immense!


----------



## jenny25

Sarah how you feeling ?

Sara what were your levels for gd mine were 4.4 and then 8.5 I think the cut off was 7.9 xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Morning all :flower:

Davies...poor sod :hugs: hope you're feeling better chick

Pups..hoping that baby drops through your foof soon chick :hugs:

Kat...you off somewhere nice again?? I'm jealous :haha: take care see you Thursday :hugs:

Croy..sex..honestly...I don't think we will ever have it again :haha:

Sara...seriously...there is absolutely nothing you have done or could have done to prevent getting GD just like there's absolutely nothing I can do about the start of my PE..it really is just bad fecking luck in this PARL journey :hugs: you haven't rated her off with a strike...she's already got a fabulous mommy who's already worried and loving her more than ever :hugs: don't be so harsh on yourself. 

MrsM...I'm jealous you got a pedi...I was getting mine booked in and instead I have trotters, disgusting long toe nails and the need to have them painted big time as they are chipped :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Looking like I'll be allowed to to home for a couple of hours this afternoon...I need to see my babies desperately! Could cry :sad2: pathetic eh? Urine collection finishes at 12, steroid jab at 1 then I can hopefully go :happydance:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies..was meant to say baby is 4/5 engaged, heart rate is around 139 :flower:

XxX


----------



## sara1

Jen- I think the numbers are different here. I had 4 draws for the 3 hour test with 100ml glucose. The cut offs are 92, 180, 155, 140 My numbers were: 87, 185, 157, 114. If you fail 2 of the 4 (as I did) you have GD. How are you doing with testing and diet? Any advice?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, 

sara I cant believe you've actually got GD. Im thinking this is more common than we think and maybe over here they just dont test for it. I honestly dont know what my hospitals policy is for testing but Im going to ask. As others have said I wouldnt worry too much the fact that they've picked up on it and it will be monitored and treated. Hopefully you'll be much better informed when you meet the specialist. I understand you having a good cry over it as its just another thing to worry about on this journey.

I must ask my sister if it is standard to be tested for blood sugars as I just remember something that she told me recently. She said that she always had her midwife appointment on a Thursday just after lunch , and despite eating a sandwich and chocolate bar her blood was always fine. She def. told me that on one occasion she ate a tangerine before the test and her sugars came back sky high! Thats the thing people forget just how much sugars are in fruit. 

This is absolutely nothing for you to blame yourself about and Im sure your little girl will be just fine, I hope you'll get to the gym and feel much better afterwards x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, Puppy and Croy...I feel for you ladies in the final stages.

I think we're going to have one or two babies born in the next few days with what you's are describing, so exciting!


----------



## jenny25

The only reason I got tested was cause a few family members have it in Paul's side and one family has it my side , Sara I changed my fizzy juice from full fat too diet I avoid sweet and sour sauce there are things that make my levels spike and over the first few weeks if figure out what it was and then I'd avoid it I don't nothing dramatic my levels have been fine but now my amniotic fluid is high sitting on 95th centile which was borderline abnormal but I have another scan Monday too find out if it's changed too see if it was cause of the virus I had or if it's because of the gd xxx


----------



## sara1

Just- My doctor tests everyone, regardless of history etc. I had absolutely no preconditions. My weight/bmi was good (or it was until I started the steroids) no family history, 1st pregnancy etc. They say it has something to do with the pregnancy hormones produced by the placenta blocking insulin production... I need to ask the doctor today if all the progesterone I'm still taking is playing a role.


----------



## daviess3

Omg ladies I just did longest post in the world!! I don't have the energy to write it again I'm sorry! This will have to b a selfish post! Still feel sick an feel like I need to go to the loo an pain in my hips trying to chill out but not easy! X


----------



## Embo78

Davies I think this is early labour for you.
Sorry you're feeling so crappy. Have an indulgent day. Eat nice food, get your feet up. Could you go for a facial or pedicure (if you're up to it)
Watch chick flicks under a blanket perhaps :shrug:
Feel better soon hunny :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Davies it does sound like you're entering early labour! Eeek exciting!!! I think you're having a girl. :pink: 

It's my 16.5 week scan today with Dr S at 4pm soooooooo nervous, I can't shake the butterflies. It's going to be ok, I'm thinking positive. It can't all go wrong now can it? Can it?! Lol I'll never be calm for scans :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Sara - just reading back. So sorry you have GD, I imagine that must have been a shock and I can imagine the needles getting you down too (I am sick of doing just one) :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Just keep thinking that although it's really not fair on you to have this (and you Jen) it's not for long now. Just keep being brave and you will have your baby soon and no needles!! xxxx


----------



## sara1

Good luck on your scan Fili! Are you going to find out the sex?


----------



## bumpyplease

good luck fili - you will be just fine!

davies i think its early labour too! 
here go my votes - Davies boy, never boy, puppy girl! i was right with kellie, but im usually wrong!
im thinking puppys girl will be here by friday, davies boy sunday, embos boy wednesday, and croy and never next friday! lol just random guesses for fun!


----------



## jenny25

Sara I was on progesterone and metformin and I thought it could be due too that but you know it's not as bad as I thought the gd has stayed pretty level and I've had no problems Kieran's growth has been good too I felt quiet upset at first when I found out but you know it's just another thing too add too the list that I've got lol it won't change how I deliver and they will scan you more too make sure the baby isn't going to be too big is there anything i can do I've got a fact sheet on foods too eat and avoid if you want me too dig it out for you xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck for the scan Fili, your going to be just fine I know it!

Sara, I'll be interested to know what the doctor says about taking the extra progesterone and whether it has anything to do with it. Especially the fact that you've wondered that too Jenny.


----------



## filipenko32

We're not finding out the sex but I kind of want to today!!! I will be looking carefully anyway if i can haha. Hubs def does not want to know and I am 80% def don't want to but it's tempting! The other drawback of not knowing is that i have to look for white clothes etc and i'd quite like to shop for a colour! xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, I was the exact same as you. Determined that I didnt want to know but then before my 20 week scan I was in such a dilema. Mu husband quite wanted to know but he said the choice was mines so I decided we'd keep it a surprise. Then when the sonographer was checking the bladder I got a clear view between the legs and there was def. nothing sticking out like a penis and Im certain I seen 3 lines. I've been so confident that its a girl Im having but Im trying to rememeber that I might be wrong, I'll be happy either way anyway!

Just watch closely when she's checking up through the legs at the bladder!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Just! I will, i think that's a good way of doing it and then you can't know for 'sure' whether it's a hamburger or a sausage :haha: Can you see a big difference at 16 weeks? I am practically 17! God knows how much further along i will be when they scan me this time, better than behind but it still makes me nervous! xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Eeek! *Fili*, good luck! You get to see ne-mo again today! Im staying team :yellow: too! Post some pics after too x

*Sara *- Im sorry bout the GD. I can only imagine how upset you must have felt. Just remember there are lots of GD diets out there to help stabalise you. You were only just over the cusp so diet may be enough? Hopefully your specialist will give you some great advice and settle your worries x

*Jenny *&#8211; Glad your GD is under control :kiss:

*Davies *- i think its starting!!!! How exciting :happydance: x

*Hopeful/Heart* - you both give such great advice! Im so glad the babies are all growing well and settling into routine :hugs: x

*Davies, Embo, Pup, Croy, Never *- You are all so close to the finish line!!!! cant wait to see more babies x

Big hugs to everyone else xxx

Thanks everyone for listening. I feel much better today. I hated feeling like i had missed out, but I realise that is ridiculously pathetic, and have sucked it up! So much better today, hopefully il get some cuddles with her little one soon :happydance:

My next scan is going to be my 20 week one.......or should i book a 16 week private scan so i get to see my boo again? Tempted to book in next week. Hmmmmmmmmm :shrug: x


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I'm back on the ward it's all over with x I just got an email from the specialist I went to see in Coventry who did my biopsy as I emailed her to tell her what happened and she said despite my normal biopsy results that she would give me the steroids for the nk cells and heparin just incase next time I'm pregnant as well as progesterone again my dilemma is do I try it and risk another mc? Or go for one last shot as we have nothing to loose if u get my drift we would still be in same position we are now if it didn't ??


----------



## Justkeeptryin

:hugs: to you Bump Blues, I really feel for you.
Its such a hard decision to make and only you will know if your ready and strong enough. But looking at when your miscarriages have been there is def. something at play. Thats great that your doctor is willing to try you on steroids, heparin and progesterone. That should cover all bases. When your strong enough I think I'd give it one more go as you will always wonder if it would have worked.
Take care x


----------



## puppycat

Have a think about it chick. Only you really know if you're strong enough to go through it all again but it des sound like they'll support you from day one.

It's such a hard decision because every emotion plays a part. I hope you feel ok and don't have any pain (physical at least) from the op :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Bumpblues - I am so sorry for your loss :cry: Life can be so cruel. Its yours and your husbands decision whether you try again, once you are strong enough. You seem to have a specialist which is willing to try lots of different things. What an awful few years you have had to go through. Good luck with your decision xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ty for the advice I think I'm gonna wait till I've had one normal cycle then try again one last time cause I will regret it if I don't try it my oh said it's my decision and he will go with what I decide I have to travel 3 hrs to see this doctor but I'll do that in the mean time as she just emails me a letter to take to the docs or my specialist here which tells them what to prescribe me x I'm not in too much pain at the mo I've had some morphine so I'm ok at the mo x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara, I hope you are feeling a little better. 
Andrea, yay and yay again for a couple of hours at home with the furbs! Enjoy. 
Davies, I think this is the start of it! 
Here are my random guesses
Davies - girl
Pups - girl
Andrea - boy. 
Embo - I can't make my mind up but I'm veering towards girl. 
Good luck with the scan Fili. All will be fine honey, try get a sneaky peak between those legs!
Bump, sorry, I have no advice. I don't know. 
Sticky, pleased you feel a little better.


----------



## puppycat

MrsM Embo's having a boy - she found out :thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

Yep he's all boy!! And not shy :haha:


----------



## Embo78

I'm glad I didn't want to be team yellow! At two of my scans, the sonograoher put the wand on my tummy and there he was, flashing his pee pee for all the world to see :haha:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Random guesses from me......

*Davies *- Boy
*Pup *- Girl
*Never *- Girl

Thanks *MrsM *:winkwink: bloody hormones!

So...I am so spotty! I never have spots either! Im that girl that everyone always says has lovely flawless skin......well not anymore. I have several heads growing off of my face, and as one disappears another (much larger) one appears! You could play dot to dot on this face! My DH woke up on Saturday, and i said 'morning gorgeous', his reply was 'oh you are so cute in the morning'...he then rolled over, looked at me and said 'OH MY, HA! Wait there' He jumped outta bed ran round to my side and took a photo of my face...He had a massive grin and was saying 'good god, look at all the spots! Look at the size of this one' :haha: :rofl: :haha: :rofl: He seemed very impressed with the size i can grow these too! :rofl: x


----------



## sticky_wishes

:haha: *Embo*, that is a good thing you wanted to know or he would have spoilt the surprise! Little flasher :winkwink: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Silly me! While I was typing I had a feeling Embo wasn't team yellow! Ok so that's my first wrong guess! Pups, you got any ideas? How has this pregnancy compared with Laura's? I'm guessing because of the HG it's been a lot different but have there been other similarities/ differences?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Sticky that's funny! Are you on progesterone? That causes a few horrors for me in the early days, thankfully my skin is back to normal again now!


----------



## bumpyplease

bumpblues - im so sorry, thinking of you and it sounds like you have a lot of support and will make the right decision once you have had a cycle. lots of love.

embo - thats so funny about him flashing his winkie! ive not seen my man since my 19 week scan and wont have another scan....starting to worry they have got it wrong...we have a blue nursery and the wardrobe/cupboards are filled with little boy stuff! anyone else worry about things like this! we asked how sure she was and she said it looked pretty certain but i still keep worrying!!!


----------



## Embo78

Bumpy I think it's harder to get a boy wrong!! Did you see his bits??
I've checked at every scan though. Even at 32 weeks :haha:


----------



## sticky_wishes

MrsM, no progesterone for me so i cant blame that :haha: Hopefully my skin will return to its pre-pregnancy state. I have to laugh when i look in the mirror first thing in the morning, its horrific! :haha: 

Im a clomid and metformin pregnancy, those two tablets boosted my hormones and helped produced a good mature egg, that was my magic formula. I guess i can only blame hormones (again) for the pizza face :rofl: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I found the couple of months before I got my bfp that my hormones seemed to be going into overdrive, I think it was things finally settling down after my mc/erpc that I got terrible spots coming up to AF. I tried to tell myself it was a good thing and the bfp came soon after so I think I was right! The things we have to put up with.


----------



## puppycat

Mrs Miggins said:


> Silly me! While I was typing I had a feeling Embo wasn't team yellow! Ok so that's my first wrong guess! Pups, you got any ideas? How has this pregnancy compared with Laura's? I'm guessing because of the HG it's been a lot different but have there been other similarities/ differences?

Hehe I have no clue whatsoever tbh! :shrug: Although I obviously don't mind in the slightest. Would be nice to have one of each but then we kind of have more girls names picked out than boys names right now. OK we have NO boys names :haha:

This has been so different with HG, suspected blood clots on lungs (I was in hosp for CT scans, clexane, X rays, bloods etc at 7 and 10weeks preg) ummm the hip pain is the only thing I had both times but it has been worse this time - guess that's to be expected. I carried mostly transverse right through this time but Laura was head down from stupidly early. :shrug:

I am so excited to find out! All the team yellows :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My friend is due in around 3 weeks and already has a girl, she has had a horrible time this time round with anaemia, heart murmers, fainting etc so I was convinced this one was a boy, I'm not sure now! We went swimming this morning and she was having contractions! She is convinced she will be early but I keep telling her not to think that way!


----------



## puppycat

It is like being in the TWW all over again! lol. Symptom spotting but you know it really means nothing! The guessing is the fun part though, it definitely keeps me motivated.


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks for all guesses ladies I think ur all 50/50 I will post my 12 week scan an 20 week for some guesses! Sickness kinda gone I took my step daughter to her friends an had car window open was lovely! I popped to tesco to get Moses basket I ordered had braxton hicks all way round tesco! Came home had little pain I think it's softening but not sure I'm ginna go into labour! I think sweep mon labour tues? 

Sticky I get why u felt it but sometimes we need to breathe an take a step back! X

Ps i had phases of spotty ness to! X

Bump such a hard decision but I personally would have to try the meds coz u just never no, like other ladies have said give ur self time to make ur decision, I had a 3 month gap inbetween this time an I do wonder if that did me good, I went back flying chilled out ate what I fancied had few drinks etc felt normal again! Maybe give urself a little bit of family time chicken. Wish u a speedy recovery xxx

Tesco have pampers on offer 2 for £20 boxes of 88!! I'm waiting for clubcard points coz we can double them an buy nappies ! X

Brought pineapple juice how much to drink!!! X
Croy what did they say?? X

Fili good luck chicken get a pic an a peak! X


----------



## daviess3

I agree pups 2ww an symptom spotting!! Praying for no blood or spotting now willing a sign!! 

Mrs an pup my sis has 3 boys an all pg been very different! So don't think u ever no!! X

Pup I think girl to! Only coz of 2 old wife's tales ur extreme sickness an ur 150bpm heart rate x but who knows! My baby's hb was 130 but at home yesterday I checked it an was 160bpm!! So who knows! X


----------



## puppycat

I have no idea for you Davies, I'm going to say girl for arguments sake but I haven't had any specific inkling either way.

I have heard a lot of ladies have 2 complete polar opposite pregnancies but the same gender, strange isn't it!

Have had bloody mucus since my sweep yesterday but mostly I'm just tired, like dog tired. Even after sleeping!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've heard of that too. This pregnancy has been lots different from when I was having Edie and that's why I think it's a boy but I just don't know.


----------



## Embo78

The only thing that differentiates between my girl/boy pregnancies is that with my girls I craved sweets/chocs/cakes.
With both my boys it's savoury/salty/spicy :thumbup:


----------



## daviess3

Pups same as me I have no clue for me!! Shall we do scan pics to see compare? X

Embo I been craving sweets an fruit hole way through but most people think boy! We're doing a sweep at home an most people gone for boy 7-8lb!! My mum an sis think girl but I'm not sure if that's where my mums only got grandsons an there obviously my sisters 3 boys! So they would prob quite like a girl! Then there's more girls on Petes side than boys! X
My mum said I'm carrying like she did with me an my sis whereas my sis carried completely differently to my mum! X

Pups I keep knicker checking an nothing!!! Pants!! X
Still got lots of creamy white cm an very tired also but think that's normal right? X
Here's my 20 week pic 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/3a1cfd94.jpg

Here's 12 week 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/48c4c538.jpg


----------



## sticky_wishes

I dont think you can ever guess with symptoms...but i love the guessing game! :haha:

Ladies...a dilemma...So we have told close family and close friends. No facebook and that is it. I dont like my dad's family but i am fb friends with a couple of bearable ones. The dilemma is my husband wants to tell the people at work that we are expecting...but an uncle and cousin work with him and so my dads family will find out. I feel v protective over this pregnancy, and am petrified of telling people. What to do??? What to do????????

I know that he should tell his work mates and i should not care that dad's family will know and i should be confident in the pregnancy. But its so hard to :wacko: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sticky, I'd say they are going to find out eventually. Enjoy telling people, enjoy your moment. It's your business and you don't have to let anybody in or involve anybody you don't want to. But you definitely can't hide it forever!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies I still say girl!


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Davies *from the pics id say ........ GIRL! :pink: :happydance:

*MrsM*, i still really worry, i wana scream it from the roof top, but am petrified :cry: I guess they will find out sooner or later, and this bump is only getting bigger! Maybe il let him tell them tomorrow....???? Ahhhhhhhhhhhh im scared!xx


----------



## daviess3

I felt like that sticky like I would jinx it if I told people or if people spoke to me about it! I did a fb announcement on my wedding anniversary an it felt right I said I was nervously pg! Do they no ur history etc an will b sensitive of ur feelings? X


----------



## Bumpblues82

Davies u actually have to eat about 17 raw pineapples for it to work and then all it's doing is giving u the runs and that stimulates ur uterus lol same with curry and castor oil :/ best thing is sex makes the brain release oxytocin which is the hormone that starts labour :) x


----------



## filipenko32

Em I crave salty and spicy all the time!! :blue: 

I got a healthy baby! He is measuring one day ahead again. He was face down in the fetal position iykwim so his knees and elbows were bent, tummy down! So we couldn't see his face but we got a lovely shot of his spine! :dohh: heartbeat is 158 :yipee: I am so happy! No pics you know what my clinic is like, they take forever to email now.


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky my hubs posted on FB after our 12 week scan without me even knowing!! I got 50 text messages after that :dohh: I think you can safely tell everyone now hun, enjoy!! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I think girl too! xxx


----------



## Embo78

You keep saying he Fili :thumbup: Didyou get a peek?


----------



## filipenko32

No peek whatsoever! He was in the strangest position face down - couldn't really see much and it was a tiny screen. I *know* he's a boy haha. xx


----------



## pink80

Great news on the scan Fili :yipee:

You full term ladies need to do some nipple tweaking :D


----------



## filipenko32

oh and i was told to come of the Clexane now :shock: bit scared to but he said it wasn't going to have made a difference anyway as it was only 20mg (kind of self prescribed anyway).


----------



## puppycat

pink80 said:


> You full term ladies need to do some nipple tweaking :D

:rofl:

I do! A lot! Lol.

Been bouncing on my birthing ball like a mad woman today! A bit achey but I don't know if it'll do anything. :coffee:

Fili any pics? :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Would help if I read and took it in :dohh: sorry Fili,lol


----------



## pink80

puppycat said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> You full term ladies need to do some nipple tweaking :D
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> I do! A lot! Lol.
> 
> Been bouncing on my birthing ball like a mad woman today! A bit achey but I don't know if it'll do anything. :coffee:Click to expand...

I've got this image of you vigorously bouncing on your ball, tweaking your nipples and telling your baby quite firmly it's time to leave :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Hidden cameras?? :argh:


----------



## heart tree

Fili that's awesome news! I'm so happy for you. I wish there were pics though! I can't believe you are staying team yellow. You are making me wait until winter? 

Davies, I've thought girl from the beginning. 

Andrea I think boy. 

Pups I think girl. 

Whose going to pop next? My bet is on Davies or Pups. Come on girls, we need another baby!


----------



## daviess3

I no heart I think we need another one!!! It maybe Croy she may sneak up an surprise us all! In fact where is she!! I no u thought girl will find out soon!!! I read back to an early page today Amanda actually brought tears to my eyes seeing how far an how lucky we are, if you fancy an emotional moment if u have time check it out! Or look when ur up feeding in the middle of the night hun when u could cry as ur do tired! Lol x

Pink pups!! I now have the same image lol! May try myself!! Hahs hub doing a night again last one in a while bless him he's working so hard lately!! X

Bumps so sweet of you to tell me tips after all ur going through! I heard that myself about pineapple! I brought some juice today anyway but have to say not doing anything for me! Not like choc caramel digestives an a glass of milk!!! No wonder I'm nauseaus!! Me an hub dtd yesterday an walked dog an I def felt twinges braxton hicks but may try again Tom night an then Sunday night before sweep Monday!! I hope ur feeling ok bumps xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

im home now so feeling more comfortable i was more glad to get the canular out of my hand it was really sore! have you tried running up and down stairs lol? (easier sed than done at 40 weeks lol) even just bouncing on the bed on your bum too as when babys head hits off the cervix it releases the oxytocin xx


----------



## croydongirl

Bump - glad you are home and resting. Thinking about you today.

Went to the doctor this morning and no change in my cervix. Way high and closed. So even though she said it is no indication of when baby will come I am losing hope he's coming anytime soon.

She is happy to induce us on Wednesday next week if baby hasn't come by then. We would go in Tuesday morning for a check and if there was still no change we would do an out patient treatment in the afternoon/evening to prepare my cervix for the induction medicine the next day. She said sometimes that medicine can start labor too.

So hopefully baby will be here by Wednesday next week :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart your predictions are the same as mine! And Pups, I have the same image of you! 
Bump, are you going to have the testing done?


----------



## puppycat

OK somebody's clearly streaming live webcam pics of my lounge.... lmao.


----------



## Bumpblues82

mrsmig its being sent to cytogenetics so i will see if there was anything wrong in 6 weeks xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Heart, sorry I'm making you wait!!  xxx I was so happy to see winter coats in the department store today, it makes me excited! I was looking for the black one with a white fur collar I saw in my dream lol!


----------



## daviess3

An fili so chuffed for u chicken!! Can't wait for ur pic x
Bumps I sooo didn't no that!! I'm gonna bounce on bed coz defo can't run the stairs! Hope ur resting Hun an cuddling ur boy xxx

Croy u will have ur bubs before me as I will b allowed to go until the 16th before they induce me!! Did they say if head was engaged chick? X


----------



## sara1

Ohh I love doing predictions!

Pups :blue:
Davies :blue:
NSN :pink:

Fili- :yipee: fantastic news! :yipee: Serious bummer about the pics though! I love that you just "know"its a boy... I'm still secretly thinking :pink: for you but then again I have zero history of success with these things!

Mismig- I think :pink: for you too... I guess I'm seeing little girls everywhere!

Bumps- I'm pleased to hear your home and feeling comfortable. Sending you massive :hugs:

Pups- The picture I have in my head is priceless :haha:

Jen- Thanks for the offer, I really appreciate it, but I got tons of info from the doc today so I think I'm covered. 

FYI to those ladies who are continuing progesterone treatment after 1st tri: The specialist I spoke to today says progesterone IS an insulin inhibitor and while unlikely to be the sole cause of GD can be a contributing factor in high enough doses. She felt comfortable leaving me on it for the time being... if things can not be regulated with diet and I have to start insulin shots then we will reassess.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How are you feeling now Sara?


----------



## Bumpblues82

davies my dad has my son as i wanted neil with me in hosp and we had no one else to watch him so my dad traveled 50 miles to collect him and took him back with him we are going over there tomorrow anyway so will see him in the morning xx

sara thanks xx


----------



## sara1

Mismig- Thanks sweetie! I'm ok. Still quite down tbh but I'll rebound eventually. The doctor didn't really tell me anything I didn't already know. I'm borderline and we seem to have caught it early which is good for the baby. I'll check my levels 4x a day to start. I'm just frustrated because everything feels so f-ing regimented at the moment.


----------



## daviess3

Ah make the most of a night of cuddles an I bet seeing him tom will b special, ah family eh good to look after us when we need them, well get a good sleep chick x

Love everyone's predictions xxx


----------



## puppycat

Lol some say boy some say girl. Suppose it'll be one or the other! :haha:

Come on Davies, don't you have a bed to bounce on....?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope you pick up again soon. At least you are only borderline, that's interesting about the progesterone. I stopped taking mine last week. 
My anatomy scan is a week tomorrow, so hopefully more photos and you can try and guess!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :)

Sara- sorry about gd hun :hugs: definitely not anything you did though. My mom had it with all 3 of us and she is the healthiest lady I know. She eats so good and has been a runner her whole life and only weighed 98 lbs when she got preg with me and still got it with all of her pregs :/

Fili- yay! :happydance: glad you had a great scan :)

Bump- rest up and feel better hun :hugs:

I love predictions! Here are mine: 
Davies- girl
Puppy- girl
Nsn- boy

We will find out soon enough! anyways, here's a couple shots for y'all. My bump today 23+5 and the cutest little niece and nephew I get to hang out with all the time! :)

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/64aed450.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/e1b2452a.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/165fa3aa.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- that has to be a girl!

Tuckie- can we move in there too? Gorgeous view!
Cute bump too! 

Bumpblues- thinking of u, did u say u may try again with clexane and pred? I was on them

Had dr appt, A is 6 lb 12 oz and D 6 lb 11 oz. happy about that!

Sara- sorry about gd! Can u manage with diet? No shots?

Heart- Our babies r the same size! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww cute Tuckie!! And your bump is lovely!


----------



## croydongirl

Sara - thinking of you hun, I am sorry everything seems to be so hard for you right now. You are a great mum already and once your baby is in your arms I hope all this will be forgotten.

Tuckie - your bump and your niece and nephews are adorable!

Hopeful - Glad to hear babies are growing well. I am sure they are just getting cuter and cuter too. 

Davies - I think they would let me go longer than next week if I was ok to wait but I am getting nervous to meet him. I guess Tuesday we'll know...but secretly I am hoping for a miracle and that he will come on his own before. I am not sure your little one (I'm guessing boy) will wait until next week. Sounds like things are happening for you already. My kiddo is still not engaged so I think he could still be the last of this baby bunch to show himself.


----------



## sticky_wishes

My guesses are the same as Tuckie's. I love the guessing game! Lovely bump too :hugs:x

Congrats on the scan Fili! Great news :) Any pics?x

Sara it sounds like your doc has a good plan n ur on ur way to controlling it. I hope the diet works x

MrsM, I'm looking forward to seeing more pics n playing the guessing game!x

Afm...Thanks ladies. Well, everyone I've told so far knows my history so I almost feel safe with them knowing. But DH's work mates know nothing. I really want to relax n enjoy but I'm constantly worrying. 16weeks tomorrow, does seem like a good time to tell, but I always find a 'what if?' Uhhhhhhhhhh worrying is exhausting x


----------



## filipenko32

No pics for weeks Sticky - my clinic emails them and they take forever :wacko:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Oh boo! That's so annoying. Where I go print them there and then. It's the cheapest place I can find too, and they are all so lovely, helpful n kind :) I go to Kent Medical Imaging in Tonbridge (Kings Hill). And if u go for numerous scans they give you discount each time! x


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies will find out soon!! Thanks for all ur guesses x


----------



## croydongirl

Davies- 1 DAY TO GO!!!!! Aaarghhhh!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Scary can you believe it! Wow I never thought i would see the day! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was just about to tell everyone to pop along to Andrea's journal..but she is here!


----------



## tuckie27

Btw sticky- I had really bad spots until about 20 weeks and I am still getting them now but not quite as bad, now they have moved to my back :( I have never had bacne until this part of 2nd tri and it sucks! I was hoping the skin problems would go away after 1st tri but I haven't been that lucky. I hope you are luckier than me!


----------



## Neversaynever

Lol thanks mrsM :hugs:

It's looking more than likely I'm going to be induced tomorrow as my protein levels have risen 2 grams..they were half a gram over originally and if they'd been one gram over, induction would've gone ahead Tuesday so I really can't see them putting it off after this rise. 

I am completely at peace with this now, I've been home for three hours this aftie and done things for the last time..slept in my bed with the cats, took my last bump shots and when we came back and had something to eat over the main hospital..a perfect rainbow appeared which made me cry and know that it's time to meet our precious rainbow. 

Sorry for the selfish post, I'm trying to get round everywhere before I disappear to have the baby as there most liket not be any updates until baby is here. 

Here's a couple of pics...

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/6dd7fa6b.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/07c5f9eb.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/c9d94928.jpg

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

Ladies I need to read back from page 155 its 1am so think I'll do that tomorrow :wacko: 

Heart yay for multi tasking :thumbup: i think babe is doing fine thanks for asking x

:cloud9: found hb on Doppler (thanks jenny) it was 132 was anybody else's this low?


----------



## Neversaynever

Mrsk..thanks chick and I ignored the rate on the screen...it's not accurate. Mine is still all over when I used mine and now look :hugs:

XxX


----------



## hopeful23456

Andrea- just wait until you hear the first cries, u will never forget it, best sound in the world! I'm crying thinking about it. 
Love the pics! Cute cats and bump! Love the rainbow, that does mean that it is time to meet LO

Sticky- I think u can tell people :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrskg- that heartbeat is fine, probably sleeping, mine would get lower when sleeping


----------



## Mrskg

Never every time I read one of your posts I :cry: thank you I will ignore screen xxx

Hopeful thanks I never tonight about it sleeping lol that's what I should be doing but my mind working overtime thinking this could really be my rainbow xxx


----------



## heart tree

Andrea, your post is beautiful. I just read it in your journal. I can't believe you saw a rainbow! Do you know that Hopeful saw a double rainbow right after her babies were born? And my baby was born on Gay Pride Day which has the rainbow flag as the symbol. It is meant to be. Oopsie will be here soon and you are going to be in love.


----------



## heart tree

MrsKg, I always recorded the doppler and then counted the beats as the display was never correct. Even if yours is correct, 132 is just fine. Try not to worry.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks heart I'm too happy to worry just now lol that will probably come tomorrow xxx


----------



## croydongirl

NSN - Thinking of you for tomorrow, I am so excited for you to meet your little one. 

Mrskg - You little bean is rowing strong. I was reading back through my blog when I was early pregnant and the emotions and feelings came flooding back. I ti s so hard to believe that it can happen. I think my fears eased when I went into the second trimester, and then even more so after 24 weeks. Honestly, since then I am not sure where the time went to get here. I think you will be at your due date before you know it!!

afm - I just found our baby carrier at a little local store. Makes me happy to support local business and get a good deal. Hubby is really pleased too. We got the Beco gemini. I wanted to get one that was brown with orange owl fabric on it, but hubby just wanted plain brown. Boo. But I guess if I want him to wear it I should comply so I found it. It's on back order in a lot of places but the one store had it so we can pick it up Saturday. I am excited. I know that's totally geeky to get excited about but I am!

https://www.becobabycarrier.com/cat-13/gemini


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Croydon x I think I will relax after 12 week scan :thumbup: love your baby carrier xxx


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls:flower:

So many of you are about to have their babies, it's soooo exciting:happydance: I will for sure be stalking for pictures:blush:

Fili: I admire you for being able to stay team yellow. Even if I just want a healthy baby, I just can't help myself, I have to know lol. and hubby is even worse. When he asked me if I wanted to know, I should have said no just to see the look on his face and torture him:haha:

Mrskg: you're almost there! A few more weeks and you'll be in your 2nd trimester:thumbup: And how's the sickness? better I hope?

I have my NT scan on friday, hubby is really excited to finally see the baby on the screen. I had a quick U/S yesterday done by my OB (he's AMAZING!!!) at my prenatal, and the little one sure was very active, jumping and kicking all over the place:happydance: I can't wait to feel the baby move!!! And i have not gained a single pound! At least now I still have a tiny bit of energy left when I get back from work so I actually feel like cooking and eating something (not that there's nothing wrong with a bowl of cereal and a fruit for dinner), but it's nice for dh to actually share a meal:blush: I swear that baby is either gonna LOVE Rice Crispies and Corn Flakes or just HATE them:haha:

And has anyone experience sciatic pain so early in pregnancy. I woke up last night from a sharp pain around my sciatic and felt it through my leg. Didn't last long, but was not really pleasant.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Gotta catch up but just wanted to say

Mrskg - My display read 180, I went to the doc couple hours later and hb was 193 and the baby wasn't really moving so I think you could possibly add about 13 to the 132 and it's possible that hb was closer to 145...BUTTT a real life friend of mine's little boy had a hb of 120-130 throughout her entire pregnancy so it is sooooo very normal to have HB's in that range.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Wow, ready for all you 39 weekers to go on into labor!! Wanna see some pics already...hurry it up yall lol!

Bump- I took a break and did normal things just like daviess did, also took some meds both herbal and prescribed. It's your decision as to what you want to do but I would definatley consider meds as that's what I believe helped me make it this far!! Good luck honey and hope you are recovering well.


----------



## tuckie27

Nsn- what a beautiful post! Loved the rainbow :)

Croy- cute carrier!

MrsK- I always did what Heart said and used my phone or digital camera to record the heart rate and then I would calculate it myself. Often times the digital readout would be all over the place, but this LO's heart rate is between 130-140 in 2nd tri. It was higher early on in my preg and then steadied out later. I think your LO is just fine :)

What a difference food makes! The bump I posted earlier was before breakfast and this one is after eating :haha: 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/5fff88f4.jpg


----------



## KatM

Lurking on my iPhone. Light ahead NSN. Can't wait to see your LO.


----------



## Neversaynever

:haha: welcome to the roller coaster...induction planned for Monday unless my BP changes or I feel unwell :roll:

Em, pups, croy, Davies...the race is back on :rofl:

XxX


----------



## jenny25

Good luck Andrea xxxx

Happy 40 weeks Sarah xxx

Well I spoke too my midwife she is coming out on Sunday too see me cause I don't see her till wed and have a scan on Monday and the clinic and then we have to give them an answer on delivery so I wanted to go over things with her as she knows us really well so I don't want too feel like I'm forced into a decision that I'm not happy with my baby shower is on sat I'm kinda nervous but excited too xxx


----------



## filipenko32

That's good your midwife is coming to see you Jen and Tuckie that's a lovely bump and yeah it is bigger after breakfast! 

Hopeful just made me feel so much better! She posted on my journal to say she came off 40mg clexane / lovenox at 13 weeks. phew! It's very scary coming off clexane i've been so worried since yesterday! Apparently I've got to stop the aspirin at 20 weeks but that does seem a little soon to me :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone else feel achy when they wake up, first thing? It's like I've just run a 5 mile race or done loads of sport the day before every morning! It also makes me wake up at night cos i feel so achy! :bike: :football: = not a good :sleep: but i've done very little exercise the day before :shrug:


----------



## jenny25

Yep fili I had a lot of sinus ache early on that came and went I put it down too body changes it sucks lol 

I have a question I've been getting a lot of sharp pain on my cervix when Kieran moves its like he is trying too bust out of there do you think if I asked my midwife too check too see if I've thinned out any she would do it or would it be too risky incase she started something xxx


----------



## daviess3

Haven't read everything yet, just wanted to wish never a good quick labour chicken can't wait to see your pic hope its not long. How exciting ur gonna meet ur bubba x


----------



## filipenko32

It's like whole body ache - like i've done too much exercise the day before. Does anyone else get that? xxx


----------



## sara1

Hey girls!

NSN- I teared up reading your post! It's wonderful that you saw a rainbow... so perfect. Your bump looks lush and gorgeous too. I would say good luck for Monday, but I figure they may change it before then... you're docs really like to keep you guessing. Still feeling good??

Tuckie- lovely bump... You're very compact for 23 weeks!

Fili- I've been generally achy int he mornings even if I haven't exercised the day before, but find a few good yoga stretches always sort me out.

Sticky- It's so hard to decide when to tell people isn't it. I feel like even now I have to whisper it so as not to jinx the whole thing... Although at my stage I suppose the belly is a bit of a shout out. Just do what feels most comfortable for you!

Mrskg: Great news on finding the heartbeat. Don't worry about the number it sounds just fine.

Croy, Davies- :yipee: 40 weeks :yipee:!!!!!!!!! Massive, huge, enormous, tremendous congratulations! Now it's time for you guys to pop already!! :haha:

Afm- apparently a teary day in bed feeling sorry for myself has done me a world of good because I feel MUCH better today! I have to follow a strict diet till Monday and then start reintroducing foods to see if I have any triggers but so far all the blood level checks I've done after eating have come back well below limits. Dh, is going to follow the same diet as me, which is a sacrifice indeed since the man has a sweet tooth :kiss: 
Thanks again for all the support girls!!!


----------



## daviess3

Nsn wow they like changing there mind lol!! Haha I fancy tues so u have Monday lol!! I will b here 2 weeks today cryin that it's still not here lol?? X

Thanks Jen can't believe I'm 40 weeks so wierd to go over the last Few years!! I'm not sure bout mw google it Hun I'm sure ur not the first to ask zx

Mrsk even now my Doppler doesn't give the best readings!!! In the beginning I had anything from 120-170/180!! Depends if babies moving etc etc do don't worry?! Listen after sex will always b higher!! X

Fili yep I feel that an it gets wooooooorrrrrssse!! I'm 90!! Lol x

Ah love the rainbows I hope I get one on my baby's birthday! X


----------



## bumpyplease

havent a lot of time to post so have read the last page or so VERY quickly!

just wanted to say happy due date to davies and croy!

and never - what a rollercoaster! was just about to wish you good luck for today and then i realised its prob happening monday now? what ever happens im glad you are ready for it, you seem a lot more peaceful and prepared and i love love love the rainbow pic.

love the bump pics too girls, sorry no more time to post. will try and read properly later x


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Never *- Good luck for Monday! Cant wait to see pics of your little bundle :flower: x

*MrsKg *- I ignore my screen too! I can distinctly hear the beating and the monitor sometimes misses a few if they are too quiet. So i ignore it and record it instead. Anything over 120 is good though so sounds perfect to me :hugs: x

*Fili *- i dont ache but had cramp last night, ouchie! :wacko: x

*Davies and Croy* - HAPPY 40 WEEKS!!!!! :yipee: So exciting!! Congratulations x

*Pup, Embo, Croy, Davies, Never*.....Not long now!xx

*Melfy *- Good luck for your NT tomorrow! Everythig sounds perfect, so enjoy it! I thought it was an amazing scan! Cant wait to see pics :happydance: x

*Tuckie *- Great bump, there is a difference post food! When i eat it does the same. I end up with a food baby and a real baby bump! :haha: x

*Jen *- Hope you have a lovely baby shower! And you get all the delivery info you need :thumbup: x

AFM...The day we started to tell people (Mine and DH's family) there was a beautiful rainbow in the sky! It looked like it started from my house in the distance! I tried to get a pic for you girls but we were driving and turned the corner. But that image is forever etched into my memory :cloud9:

Ladies, thanks for the great advice :hugs: I told him today that he can tell his workmates tomorrow.....*gulp* It makes me nervous but i guess i cant hide it forever, and should be shouting it with joy from the rooftops! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Happy due date girls!

Jen it really doesn't mean anything to have the cervix pains or to be effaced. I'm sure the other term girls can vouch for this. I should think your mw will leave well alone until you're at least 37wks though.

Fili yes mornings i feel like i've been doing situps all night, especially if i have a full bladder.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Fili, thats brilliant news about your scan, I'll look forward to seeing the scan pics.

Davies and Croy, congrats on getting to 40 weeks. Im sure it wont be long now for all you guys that are patiently waiting.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sticky, I know exactly how you feel about announcing it publicly. After my 12 week scan my husband put it on facebook and I told my colleagues and I really felt as though it was jinxing it and was bound to go wrong but all has been well, and Im positive it will be with you too.
You should just try to enjoy it and everyone will be delighted for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone, I am so glad we have this forum! Do you think we would all be insane without it! haha! 

Sara having a good cry really does work wonders doesn't it! I'm so glad you feel better, I think you have every right to feel sorry for yourself after all those needles you have to have :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

So...

Happy full term Davies, croy and bugger there's someone else I'm sure :dohh:

Sticky..it's hard to come out but you're having your rainbow sweet :hugs:

Fili...I'm lazy so no aches from me :haha:

Jenny..I'd leave alone at this point..too early for Kieron to be coming out

Pups and embo...any progress?

Sara...glad you're feeling more positive about the GD..you'll be fine 

And I've got preggo brain

Oh bumps...what's happening with you?

Erm...yeah brain done :roll:

Well unless any changes in how I feel or BP goes crazy..induction is scheduled for Monday. I'm happy with that, I'll be 37+3, the steroids will have kicked in properly and I feel better for waiting. Baby will be fine and so will I :flower:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

you sound really happy and postiive andrea! go girl!

im fine hun, 29 weeks today and actually dare i say it enjoying it! im feeling well and enjoying getting ready for my little mans arrival! it sounds like the last few weeks are tough so im trying to enjoy it while i can lol!

i feel for you ladies ready to drop...but sooo cant wait to meet your little bundles!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Eeeeek! Managed to book in for 4.45pm today for a 16 week ultrasound! :yipee: :happydance: :dance: Love getting to see my little boo :wohoo: So will update you all after scan and will upload pics tomorrow. Still firmly staying team :yellow: I just love seeing boo wriggle on screen, it really calms my nerves xx


----------



## Embo78

Happy due date Davies and croy :) Can't believe we've all been together since that first bfp and now we're nearing the end of this part of the journey :cry: I remember heart asking me to post pics of my bfp in the recurrent miscarriage thread and everyone checking out my tests and being amazed I didn't get a bfp til 16 dpo!!! Are you having any niggles/signs. Read about your cervix croy and I wouldn't worry too much as things can change so quickly when it comes to cervix position at the end of pregnancy.

Andrea, I don't know about you but I'm so excited to be along for the ride with you, P and Oopsie :) :) I think that you're amazing (as you already know!!) I've never wanted to hug someone more :haha:

Pups, hows my bump buddy today? Hopefully that bloody sweep works.

Fili, I wake up in tears every single day from aches and pains. My latest agony is my hips. I seriously can not take it any more (but I will!!)

Sorry my mind has gone completely blank but hey to everyone else :wave:

Afm I really thought something had started last night!! Couldn't sleep. Had a low ache in my back. Some strong tightenings, lost some bloody show, felt highly emotional, tummy was 'off'. Had a massive clear out at 5 am and thought, hmmm! But nope, fell asleep and woke up to nothing (but toothache hips :( )
I don't mind being patient but when your body plays tricks on you it can get pretty frustrating!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Happy milestone day *Bumpy*, all you other ladies and me! :hugs: x


----------



## hopeful23456

Andrea- that is a roller coaster! Now you have the whole weekend to get ready ;)

Davies and Croy- wow, 40 weeks. Amazing isn't it? I can't believe already here although I'm sure you feel it dragging. I can't wait to come on here and learn that you went into labor!

Tuckie- funny how bumps change so quickly

Melfy- nt scan was about my favorite, it was the first scan dh saw too. You will love it!

Jenny- hope he stays in there awhile! I felt cervix things the last few weeks as they were right on it

Fili- I think I stopped aspirin around 30 weeks but it could have been a little sooner. Ask to stay on it if you are worried but should be ok to go off it. Glad to make u feel better about the clexane. I did a ton of Internet searches, hours, to hear of anyone else going off after first tri.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hopeful, did you ever hear of anyone else going off it? I think i will stay on aspirin till 20 weeks - might as well just follow what this doc says since i have so far! How are you doing with Dylan and Ava? Are you getting ANY sleep or boob relief!? 

Sorry you're having so much pain em that sounds so awful :hugs: :hugs: would warm baths help you any? mine's not like that at all it's in my arms and legs mostly - a feeling of having just done too much exercise the day before when in fact ive been sitting around all day mostly! It's every morning!


----------



## puppycat

Em I totally thought something would happen for you yesterday too when you said about the bloody show - shows something's going on but what I don't know!!

I had a night of it too. Husband stuff, won't repeat but it's in my journal. Didn't get to sleep til 4pm as had lots of cramps, bloody show, bum pressure, really thought 'this is it' but nope, went to sleep, woke up and nowt. Having more show and stabby cervix pains but nowt happening.

In a way I hope it doesn't today now because G's dad dropped G's son off and I really don't fancy labouring with him in the house thanks. His dad didn't even phone to see if we were home or it was ok, just dropped in and left the boy behind. Don't go there :growlmad:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy full term croy an davies xxx woohoo not long now xxx

Thanks for the reassurance ladies x 

Melfy still being sick but tablets def making it more bearable x can't wait to see pics of your scan xxx

Davies what is sex? :rofl:

Puppy sounds like you're very close too :thumbup: x


----------



## Embo78

Grrrrr pups! Some people :growlmad: :growlmad:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Happy full term ladies!!

EM - with dd I had a bloody show, lost my mucus plug next day and then went into labor following day...so two days after my show and I never had a braxton hicks contraction, I felt completly normal the day before I went and since I still had a week left I honestly had no clue what was about to happen! So hopefully even though your fine today, you'll go between today and tomorrow, good luck honey!


----------



## puppycat

These stabby cervix pains really fecking hurt don't they :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I reeeeeally want to go into labour myself so I can stay at home for as long as possible :)
I'm having my second sweep on Monday and they're booking me in for induction on the same day. I have a terrible feeling it'll be the induction but I'm cheering myself up by thinking this time next week Otto will finally be here :thumbup:


----------



## 3xscharmer

How are they going to induce you? I stalled out during labor and had to have some pitocin (spelling?) and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Embo78

The doc said that if I'm 2 cm dilated they'll just break my waters but if I'm still posterior they'll give me a pessary (can't remember the name) and induce me that way. I'm hoping they can just break my waters if it comes down to induction


----------



## sara1

Embo, Pups... I swear the 2 of you are going to be labouring at exactly the same time. I think you'll both pop this weekend... you both sound soooo close. Until then I hope you're able to get some relief from the aches and pains

Sticky- Have a wonderful scan!!!

Melfly- Good luck on your NT scan tomorrow. it's always so special when you can bring your oh with you.

Hopeful- How are your beautiful babies doing? Are they letting their mama sleep at all??


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Still catching up, but wanted to post before I forget everything! :haha:

Bumpblues- I'm so so sorry, hun. :hugs: I totally understand why you would be done at this point. I know it hurts, but you can move on with you life now and enjoy the family you have. God bless, sweetie. :hug:

Heart- So glad to hear Delilah is doing so well, and look at you with your multitasking! Go momma!

Hopeful- Wow, sex! I bet your hubby was happy to hear that! Slow and easy. Are you going to make it romantic and eventful, or just go for it? :blush:

Bumpy- I just told my hubby that I need to start getting professional pedicures now that I can't reach my feet! :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

NSN- How boring to be stuck in the hospital! I hope they do let you home for a bit. 

Kat- How wonderful to be in your own home! Seems like things have really worked out for you!

Sara- So sorry about GD, hun! Now I'm really nervous. I have my GD test this afternoon. I have a very high BMI so I test my blood sugar every once in a while and its never been high, but you never know. I don't have to do the drink, I get to eat candy an hour before my appointment, so I'm happy about that part!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, I just saw on FB that Jen is in the hospital with contractions! Yikes!

Happy due date Davies and Croy!! :wohoo: Come on babies, its time!

Puppy, that baby just can't stay in much longer!

AFM- Feeling lots of movement today. Had a bowl of icecream for breakfast :blush: just really wanted it! Getting ready to head to Lincoln for my GD test. I'll get the results right away, I hope I don't have it, I have had enough of complications!


----------



## croydongirl

melfy - yes! I had really bad sciatica around 12 or 13 weeks. I would cry when it really kicked in it hurt so bad, and rolling over/getting comfy at night was impossible. i was terrified it was going to be that way for the rest of pregnancy but it didn't. I had it for about a week or so before it went away, or at least just would hit every couple of weeks for a one off. It did come back at about 30 something weeks but again was here for a week or so and -touch wood- I haven't had it again. Hope you feel better soon :)

Fili - I also feel like I got run over by a bus when I first wake up and try to get out of bed. I feel worse if I have been able to sleep for longer stretches. 

Davies - WE DID IT! Happy 40 weeks friend!!

Jen - Hope you feel better love and that you can enjoy your shower, its nice to have something special for you to look forward to. Not too much longer now.

Sticky- I was terrified to let our secret out. I thought it would jinx something or make something go wrong. But I hope you can continue to find peace as you share you news and receive all the good wishes and excited words from friends and family. Thinking of you - so happy you were reassured by that rainbow :) Hope you have a great scan today!!

NSN - I feel like I am riding this roller coaster with you. Monday induction, huh? I hope you can have a restful and peaceful weekend. Knowing its likely to be your last without the babe. Go to a fancy restaurant or something that will be trickier with a little one :) You have such an amazing attitude, mama. 

Sara - I wish I could give you a hug, or at least go to lunch and eat a nice salad or glass of lemonade with you or something by the pool! I hope that you start to feel brighter soon. So glad hubs is willing to eat the same as you, what a great guy to support you in that way. Wishing you good results next week. 

Hopeful - I can't believe we are here, 40 weeks. I am really ready to be telling everyone that we are actually having a baby! haha!

Embo & Pups - I don't know how you guys are getting any sleep with all your symptoms and your bodies telling you that things are coming!! I would be a wreck!
Sounds like Monday is the day for babies to be persuaded to come out and stop playing silly buggers!

Mom2 - Good lunch at your test. And Ice cream is a perfectly acceptable breakfast option!

afm - I cannot believe due date is here. I really wanted baby to come today but its not looking like that's going to happen. Our doula is back in town as of last night so I am thankful we get to work with her and not her back-up. Last night I was bouncing on my ball like a fiend, I took some EPO orally and also put one in vaginally. I have been having a couple of BH in the evenings and after I walk but last night they were coming fast and furious and getting more uncomfortable. I could find a new position and they would be less uncomfortable so I read that means they are not real contractions, but still it made me hopeful that something might happen sometime! haha! I am taking a shower and then going on a long walk and rubbing my leg in the acupressure point that is supposed to bring on labor, while I also bounce on my ball! 
Seems this little guy is dancing to the beat of his own drum already - I just can't wait to hold him :) Happy August 2nd ladies!!!


----------



## sara1

Croy- You're such a sweetie!! :hugs: Major congratulations!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks croy. The lack of sleep is seriously affecting my state of mind :brat:

Those sound like some promising signs hun, sounds like we're all bouncing on our balls like mad women!!

I have a really funny photo of me on mine but it's just a bit too personal to post!! I sent it to Gav while he was in work and he said he almost peed himself he laughed so hard!!!
I was bouncing on it, slathered in clary sage oil whilst drinking rlt!!!!


----------



## sara1

Embo78 said:


> I was bouncing on it, slathered in clary sage oil whilst drinking rlt!!!!

 :rofl::rofl::rofl:
Ohhhh please, PLEASE post that !!!!!!


----------



## croydongirl

wow - Embo, that's quite the mental picture! haha!


----------



## Embo78

Hmmm I seriously can't!!!!! I look HORRENDOUS!!

You know one of those pics that's for your eyes only :rofl:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Went for a 16 week scan today! Everything was perfect! Baby was v active and even did a flip over :happydance: It's so lovely to see my boo. Got lots of pics n a video too! Will post some tomorrow! I'm in love!!!! :cloud9: x

Thanks so much Croy! The scans make it feel much more real :hugs: x

Its like ive only just realised....I AM PREGNANT!!!!!! Hee hee! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Sticky!!! It's amazing what joy a scan can bring! Can't wait for the pics.

Any news about Jen?


----------



## justwaiting

Happy 40wks croy and Davies u did it now time for the babies to make their grand entrance I can't imagine how uncomfortable you all are keep on bouncing. Have ur midwives suggested a sweep?

Sticky congrats on a great scan.

Hi to everyone else I hoPe everything is going well. Sorry I haven't been on much trying to fit everything coupled with being so exhausted from blood loss Ian struggling to find the energy. Owen and I are getting thru engorement and sore nipples but we will get there. Any suggestions from the bf ladies of how to stop the sting of latching or ease engorement???
My little boy is so precious I can't wait to see all the other babies on here. I plan a quite day tomorrow so hoping to finally post a poc


----------



## puppycat

Kellie a warm bath with a flannel on your breast will ease a bit of discomfort, just keep dipping the flannel in the water then putting it on your breasts.

MY BABY GIRL IS HOME :happydance: I have missed her so much :cry:


----------



## jenny25

Everything is fine just some strong Braxton hicks my bp is slightly up again 119/73 which is higher but urine is clear sat on the trace for over two hours few niggles but nothing too worry about cervix is closed and long xx


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on a great scan sticky :)

So glad Laura's home pups :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats sticky! 

Emilie- warm bath or pump (maybe u don't pump. I feed pumped milk and BF)
We use nipple shields as the babies were so small and we still use them, but if he latches good without them you probably don't want to use them
They take the sting out of it

then as they say, the nipples will have to just toughen up which sucks/ 
They told me that all the time, but they do toughen a little ;)


----------



## heart tree

Sticky, congrats! You are pregnant!!!

Jen, I saw your pic on FB. Glad you are ok.

Wow, Pup and Em, you sound like you are both about to go! So excited! Come on 40 weekers (ahem, Croy and Davies) where are those babies?

Andrea, good luck on Monday (or whenever it happens!)

Sara, so sorry about the GD. Sounds like you have a good plan of action. And remember, it's time limited. You will forget all about it once you have your baby.

Melfy, good luck on the NT scan. I loved that scan. Post pics!

Kellie, I posted in your journal about BF and engorgement. One thing that my friend's MW told her was if she had plugged milk ducts, to take a vibrator and use it on the ducts. I tried it and it worked like a charm. Obviously you need a vibrator and will want to do it when you don't have visitors. Also, lots of warm compresses on them. I also use nipple shields which help protect the nipple while BF. But gel pads are great when you aren't BF'ing. It's hard to believe, but your breasts and nipples will stop hurting. Promise!

I'm home alone for the whole day with Delilah today. My first time. So far so good. She's getting really good at sleeping during the night. I think we are finally getting on top of things here. I still haven't finished the nursery, but at least I'm getting some sleep!


----------



## Embo78

I'm glad you're getting some sleep hearty :) Is Delilah happy to go in her cot now? The last I heard was that she loved sleeping on mummy or daddy :)


----------



## sara1

Heart- It's amazing that Delilah's already sleeping so well at night. What a good little baby:)


----------



## croydongirl

Heart - so great to hear how well Delilah is doing! I am so ready to be putting into practice all the BF tips from the mamas. 

My doula just gave me information about a couple of acupuncturists in the area who her clients have had success with for inducing labour. I am waiting for call backs to compare costs and see if they have any availability i the next couple of days I guess it's a big adventure :)


----------



## daviess3

Evening ladies, pleased ur ok Jen x
Pups embo u to sound very close with ur shows etc! I think u will b this weekend! X
Croy then u with ur induction an strong braxton hicks etc sn I will b here in 2 weeks lol!! I also walked today an had strong braxton hicks not painful but more like a stitch where u can't stand straight! But was fine when got home! I don't want baby to come this weekend coz like u pup got kids here!! My dh kids so I would rather when there gone Sunday go for it! Plus I'm quite scared! X

Sorry for selfish post but completely forgot everything I read an I'm really tired!! Zx

Thank you for well wishes an Croy! Can u believe it!! We're going to b mummy's within a fortnight!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for great scan sticky wishes :cloud9:

Bet your glad Laura is home puppy :thumbup: 

Glad everything ok Jenny for a minute it thought you were going to win the race lol x

Davies, croy embo puppy woohoo who'll be next???

Hopeful how big are your babies now? x

Heart so glad you're getting into the swing of things hope Delilah is a good little lady for you today x


----------



## KatM

Hi Everyone,

Going off memory for 2 days, so here goes:

Tuckie and Sara,
My bump is bigger than both of yours and I am weeks behind. I sware it popped out of nowhere. Will post a new pic soon. I assume this means I put on quite a bit of weight in the last 3 plus weeks. You both look great.

Sara,
So happy you are more at peace with the supposed GD. Your numbers are great today, so you might have to just avoid super sugary foods. That sucks, but it is manageable. My mom had GD, uncontrolled because she did not know, with me and I am very healthy. 

Fili,
why baby aspirin at 20 weeks? I am still taking it. Should I stop?
already!! :haha:

Croy and Davies,
Happy 40 weeks!

Sticky, 
congrats on great scan and for feeling comfy enough to spread the word.

NSN,
light ahead for monday.

mom2,
ice cream for breakfast sounds good. actually, icecream is decent for blood sugar.

Heart,
It's great that being home alone with Delilah is working out and that she is sleeping well... and so are you.

AFM,
I have moved into our "home" for the next year with a bit of drama, but all things are now in the place. I have been unpacking all morning and got our internet/cable hooked up. Waiting for DH to get home from his company run, so we can walk to lunch by the beach. I love that he works 1.2 miles from where we live. I also plan on taking a beautiful walk through the self-realization center (a park/lake that is an oasis in the city) right next door.


----------



## Mrskg

Kat sounds like you live in heaven xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies, i havent been on for a while :( just been so busy with work and im so tired, just had to read back from page 1759 lol but forgot mst already :/

bumpblues- im so sorry to hear of your loss glad the d+c went ok and tht your home safe, glad your considering trying one last time hun big hugs to you sweetie 

fili,sticky- so glad for the great scans cant wait for pics!!

for the ladies who are almost there hang in there, hurry up and get those babies out ! i wanna see pics! lol

heart- glad D is being good for you and sleeping better at night :)

hopeful- aww they are getting bigger now glad they are doing so well hun :D

umm.. cant remember anything else 

afm- i and 19+4 yay got my scan in the morning :D will update and post pics when i get home tomorrow after work, im very tired atm and havent had a good week so far, tuesday i lost my purse with £150 in it! not happy, i also have an absess in my mouth thats very painful and im extremely achy alot now :( but im happy other then that :D 


hi too everyone else!


----------



## justwaiting

Thanks for the breastfeeding suggestions ladies. I will definetly be using them.

Enjoy ur first day at home alPne with Delilah heart
Hopeful ur twins sound like they are Doing beautifully

Pups I'm gla Laura is home bet she missed mummy as much as mummy missed her!!!

Good luck with ur scan today abi can't wait for pictures

Can't remember what else I read


----------



## daviess3

Croy can't sleep with excitement an fear r u the same? Pups embo never?? X
Croy I just did the epo vaginally figured couldn't hurt but where do you no how to put it? An what mg are you using? X


----------



## puppycat

daviess3 said:


> Croy can't sleep with excitement an fear r u the same? Pups embo never?? X
> Croy I just did the epo vaginally figured couldn't hurt but where do you no how to put it? An what mg are you using? X

Think it's 1000mg up there, push it as far as you can reach then lay down.

I stay up as long as possible and then go to bed when I'm dying! :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Pups I can't concentrate! On anything I did epo 45 mins ago that's all I did pushed it as far as I could lol! Now need a wee an cant wait any longer! X


----------



## puppycat

I'm flagging a bit now. Need to sleep but I feel like i won't go into labour while I sleep so need to stay up - lol. I'm odd!


----------



## daviess3

Well did a wee an epo coming Out! Now I'm hungry!! May have to go get bourbons!! Yum x

I wanna no how to break waters or how they no if there bulging! X


----------



## KatM

MrsKG,
It is noisy, outrageously priced and somewhat cramped .... But yes, a slice of heaven. 

Girls almost there, I hope there is a baby update soon. That EPO better kick in.


----------



## puppycat

You need to be dilated a little before you could reach your waters and even then I wouldn't break them with anything less than a sterile needle or hook like they do in the hospital. Anything else carries a risk of infection


----------



## daviess3

Just curious to what they felt like etc as I felt like I'm gonna wet myself all night baby def pushing on my bladder tonight!! Whilst laying down keeping me awake!! Did ur mw tell u when laying down to keep on left side to make sure bubba stays in good position? X

Kat ur home sounds amazing where u live sounds like heaven xx


----------



## puppycat

No she hasn't mentioned lying positions at all.

Baby feeling like it's on your bladder is a good sign, means your uterus is coming forwards into labour position. Also means you will probably be leaking urine! Wear a pad and see what it smells like (sorry!)


----------



## Embo78

Yes and dont do what I did tonight!! 
I stood up and wet my pad through and screamed "I think my waters have just gone!" Gav and Abi almost had a heart attack.
Yep, turns out I just peed myself :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## daviess3

Haha embo too funny! You ladies no soooo much!! X


----------



## daviess3

So if I leak urine is that a good sign? I def leaked epo! Lol!! Sitting In bed eating bourbons not good is it! I swear this child will b a chocoholic! I can't stop myself last 3 weeks! X


----------



## puppycat

Well it's a sign you're getting closer at least. Although if you were leaking waters you'd need to tell your midwife so they could examine you. Sometimes waters re-heal but if you leak enough they might induce labour because the baby is at greater risk of infection.

I'm off to bed anyway. Stupidly had 2 slices of pizza and now have horrific heartburn and apparently no damn rennies. Ugh.


----------



## daviess3

Oh pups 5 bourbon biscuits later I just popped an indigestion tablet in!! See you in morn night chick x


----------



## Embo78

Just ate some spicy monster munch and immediately had a Rennie!!! Hopefully it'll stop the acid :(


----------



## croydongirl

oh girls, so glad to be in this with you all!

Baby over here is still high I think. I went to the park with a couple of firend this aternoon to get out and be on my feet a while. One of my friends has a 7 week old baby girl who is 9lbs something and totally adorable, I had her over my shoulder the whole time while she played with her older daughter and now I am home and can smell that lovely baby smell on my shirt. I can;t wait to have that smell on me all the time! Her hubby had to be in London for work for 10 days so I am heading back over to her house tonight to hold the baby while she gets the older one to sleep - hoping all the snuggling raises my oxytocin and helps baby get ready!

I have an acupuncture on Tuesday afternoon. Hoping it helps me to relax and prep the body for labor or induction whatever happens.


----------



## Embo78

Croy you'll smell more of baby sick :haha: No I'm only kidding, sounds like you had the perfect afternoon :)
I washed all of otto's baby clothes, sheets and towels the other day and my whole house smelled of Fairy washing powder. It was lush! Every time I smell Fairy it reminds me of that gorgeous baby smell :cloud9:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Aww girls...so close, I keep checking every couple of hours to see if anythings changed! Oh and that baby sick smell will smell just as sweet knowing it came from your LO!


----------



## daviess3

Ah Croy sounds lovely, an that's sweet of u to help ur friend out, I'm not feeling very helpful towards people at the moment!! I no what u mean I can't wait for that smell (no embo not sick lol!) x

3x how u doing chick? X

Afm well hello insomnia it seems! Stil awake at 2am now 6am wide awake! Great! Oh well good practice I suppose, apart from my top of my back hurts must of slept awkwardly! X


----------



## puppycat

Awake here too. Had that insane pressure stuff so went to the loo but hardly anything there so clearly not going to shift this feeling so easily today.

Stupid DH gone filming in Margam which is like 45mins away BUT he'll be dressed up in costume so he'll easily be 1.5-2hrs from first warning if today's the day. Which if it's not i'll eat my hat.

Didnt think baby could get any lower, i was wrong! Have such an achey tummy, like i've done a million situps. Had a few BH last night, one of which i thought was a real one, it hurt. None since but i feel like they're on route. 

Will be home alone with Laura too so hope its not too bad. Eek!


----------



## daviess3

Oh pups, I think ur going to have it today to! Ur just having to many symptoms was ur labour long with Laura? 
I had nothing!! Bit if trapped wind that come out lol thought was gonna take off on the loo! Haha!! My hubby's 1 hour away working but I think nothing can do about it! He's gotta work! I read a story yesterday on 3rd tri of a lady who was getting her hair done, she went to loo at hairdressers her waters started to break she got home they full on broke! Within 15 mins she had her baby delivered her by herself paramedics had to kick door in! She caught her own daughter as she gave birth! She described it in such a lovely way I cried reading it! Just goes to show we will deal with whatever we have to as women so relaxation Is key. Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, wow, Davies! That's crazy. If my water was to break while I was home alone that would be me. My babies always come right away when my water breaks! Scary!

Good new, ladies! No gestational diabetes! :happydance: The cutoff was 130 and my blood glucose was 126! I am anemic though so I'll be starting iron supplements. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## daviess3

Ah mom fab news on gd not so fab on iron tablets but hey we can't have everything I suppose! I hope I'm like that an have a quick labour to once waters break!!! Quick labour in general b lovely!! Haha x


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies :) how are you all today

ohh we need some more babies, im getting excited keep checking in to see if theres any change

pup- i hope today is the day for you although being on your own with LO maybe tricky if u go into labour? 

woohoo my scan this morning cant wait to see my lil Noah again :D


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

For all you full term ladies thought I'd share a bit of hope. My good friend who was my prego buddy until she gave birth last week, was very impatient and frustrated because she kept having signs that would come and go. A few hard contractions, then they'd stop. Her body was really teasing her. Well, all that practice did her a lot of good. She got to the hospital at 1cm dilated and had her son in her arms 3 hours later! Quick, quick labor and delivery for her! Her body was ready.
I hope its the same for you ladies, I know the waiting game seems cruel, but hopefully it make for a quick and easy labor!


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhhh you poor ladies you sound so uncomfortable! Wish I could wave some labour dust (a pain free one of course!!!) and get these babies on their way! Wouldn't it be surreal if a few of you went at the same time?!

Jen glad you are home and everythings ok.

Heart how did everything go on your first alone day with D? Bet you did great!! By the way accept me on FB I want to be able to see all the pics of her!!!!!!

Mom2 great news about the GD. Sorry about the anaemia though.

Sara how u feeling now sweetie?

Abi enjoy your scan today!

Can't remember what else I've read this thread moves so fast, I love it but it means I miss stuff!! Lol!

Sooo tired today, not feeling work at all but needs must I guess!! Hopeful was it you that said your gums bled a lot during pregnancy? Mine are all inflamed and bleed really easily. I've seen dentist and he said its just preggo related and they will go back to normal after I have had the baby but I hate it!! I can't even floss without a mouth of blood yuck!!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Davies i saw that story too, amazing huh! I was telling DH about it last night.

Great news mom2, that gives you much more flexibility with birthing options :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies. I've had a read back but things aren't good here, so I'm kinda busy at home. Mark and his two brothers have just set off to drive down to London. They have been told there is nothing more that can be done for his sister, the cancer is back in her brain as well as her spine and it's a matter of days, so they are going down today to say goodbye. I have my mum here and I'm at work later but I shall pop in when I can to see if we have any more babies on their way. 
Pups it's looking good for you, I hope hubby gets there quickly if things do kick off. 
Mom2, good news about the GD. 
Good luck everyone else who is close. I'm sorry it's a brief and selfish post, it's a flying visit. Like I say I shall check up on you all when I can.


----------



## Embo78

That's great news mom2. We had the same outcome. I passed the gd test but turns out I was anaemic. That reminds me I need to get some more iron tabs :thumbup:

Davies and pups, sorry you're not sleeping too. I'm sure it's our bubbas getting us ready for their arrivals and feeding routine. I only slept 4 hours and woke up feeling sick (again) and needing to ahem have a good clear out :blush: I hope I make it to that midwife appt but if I'm too tired there's no way I'm driving. Not after having that funny 'do' yesterday :(

I read that story in third tri! It's absolutely amazing and reminded me of stories my mum used to tell me about women in the paddy fields. Apparently they used to go in labour whilst working and just squat, deliver their babies and then get right back to work!! Does anyone know if this is true!! Pretty amazing if it is!!


----------



## Embo78

Oh mrsmiggs I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs.M- :hugs: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm my thoughts are with u an ur family such a sad time, pleased ur mum is coming to help u Hun, an ur more than entitekd to a selfish post an a few more I would say, take it easy hun an will b thinking of you xxx

Pup embo that story made me cry last night! Totes emotional here? Embo I heard about them squatting etc an giving birth but not sure bout them going straight back to work! Who would of had baby? Lol x

Good luck Abi b sure to get a pic x

Just found the matching cot changer to match my furniture on eBay! So excited there £400 new! It's got a slight scratch on it but the guy will take £100!! Result! I already brought one in a shop but it doesn't match it's white but all my furniture is gloss an the changer I brought is matt so I will sell my one an now I'm going to get this one!! Hubby not impressed but hey ho! X


----------



## pink80

:hugs: MrsM xxx


----------



## Embo78

I think it's my mothers way of saying "stop moaning. You're pregnant not ill" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jenny25

I send my love mrs m xxx

Let's see if today can be uneventful lol 

Morning girls how are we xxx


----------



## daviess3

Haha embo, true?! But we r still precious! I do try not to moan to everyone (not here sorry!) as I think about like my friend who laboured at 27 weeks she would love to still b pg, or for people with mc history lttc history it's hard for them, I no sum1 who has a daughter of 12 she desperately wants a baby but her boyf sperm counts to low an motility is really poor? So I try b careful what I say! 
Have bitten hubby's head off few times as he's said to me all that waiting an after everything he doesn't get how I can moan!! As u can imagine he got told! " oh right so coz I had 4 f"*king mc I lose my entitlement to moan about aches sn pains in pregnancy as well as the fact that I will never enjoy pregnancy coz I will constantly worry!"

He apologised lol! X


----------



## Embo78

I totally agree with you Davies. I have such feelings of guilt when I complain. But if you think about it, after everything we've been through, we have even more entitlement!

I always say, after three miscarriages, if I want to have a bitch about anything I bloody want, I bloody well will do!!! Third tri is hard bloody work!!

Wow! That was a lot of bloody's :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning Ladies how are you all?? Any sign of babies yet?? 

Im really good. Loving my new job learning so much :D Isabella is crawling, pulling herself up to standing. Shes growing far to fast!


----------



## Embo78

Awe trace. I love it when they're at that stage :) so much fun :)


----------



## puppycat

Davies they used to babywear. Strap baby to their back and keep going x


----------



## bumpyplease

massive hugs mrsm to you and your family at this sad time - thinking of you xx


----------



## wookie130

I went to Chicago for a day, came back, and there are 8 million new pages to catch up on in this thread, but I'll do my best!

*So many 3rd tri ladies ready to pop...Puppy, Davies, Never...good luck! Babies are a'comin!!!
*Mrs. M- I'm so very sorry. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Now I'm drawing a blank!! I'm not good at those posts where you address everyone, because I can't keep everyone's news straight half the time, so I'm sorry!

It's good to be back...now we're leaving to go camping today, and when I get back, I want to here that there's at least 3 more babies being born! LOL!


----------



## fitzy79

This thread is just flying....still awaiting all the arrivals. Puppy, Davies, Croy and Never...hope it happens soon...they sure are keeping the fan club waiting!!!

MrsM...thinking of you at this difficult time. 

Have to read back more pages later to catch up on other news. I had a great scan yesterday ...dating scan and Babs was measuring bang on 11+3 at 4.7cm. S/ he was bouncing around waving, kicking and flipping...so amazing! 

Fili(I think you were steroids) /Sara and any other roid ladies...can I ask when you started the weaning off. I was gonna start on Monday when I'm exactly 12 weeks and will be off them completely by 14...does that sound about right? My FS is seriously ill in hospital and happened very suddenly so didn't get chance to discuss the weaning properly and the doctor in maternity hospital obviously wants nothing to do with advising me on the meds, except to say I shouldn't be in them!! Well yes thanks for that, I'd prefer not to be but most women don't have 5 miscarriages!!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats fitzy!


----------



## daviess3

Congrats fitzy zx

Tuckie haha enjoy camping! X

Embo I agree!! You no this is how stupid I am I never said the word bloody in first tri coz thought would make me bleed!! I still now haven't written it or text it until now!! Talk bout odd ball! Lol! X

Pups wow those women are martyars! You only need to look at that film about the magdalene washeries in Ireland an see how some of the girls gave birth an had there babies taken an put straight to work etc! So awful but they did it! Zx

Anyway second clear out if the day an I'm getting showered now for lunch with my girls!! X


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning ladies :hi:

Fitzy - congrats on your scan :hugs: I wasnt on roids so cant help you there x

Wookie - Its crazy how fast this thread moves!!! I dont come on over the weekend and it taes me AGES to catch up each week! x

Ahhh, Tracie, thats so cute! Glad Isabella is doing so well! x

Ladies who are almost ready to pop...i think you are entitled to a moan! Every other pregnant woman in the world does, so dont feel guilty! x

MrsM - im so sorry :hugs: x

hello everyone else :hi: Happy Friday xxx

afm....So i booked a last minute 16 week scan so i could get another peak at my boo! S/he is soooooo cute! Its amazing! Boo was stretching, yawning, thumbsucking and doc said it was a v active baby....s/he even did a forward roll! My little gymnast, like mummy! :cloud9: Measurements were all perfect too, heartbeat lovely and strong, and managed to keep all its 'bits' hidden, so its still a surprise! Femur length was in the high %, so could possibly have long leggies!!!! Check out my pics.....Cute little nose, snug as a bug and a 4D image (still a little spooky looking!)xx
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0001.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 3









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0002.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0003.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww they are adoreable pics Stickywishes. So cute to see them thumb sucking!


----------



## puppycat

Pics are ace hun. You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## bumpyplease

very cute sticky! awwwww x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fitzy- Great news!! :flower:

Sticky- Love the pics!! So cute! I don't get any more ultrasounds so I'm jealous!

Ladies, all of you, no matter how far along you are... moan and complain and whine and rant! You are pregnant. Don't feel guilty about feeling like every other pregnant woman. Not enjoying the pains, nausea, etc of pregnancy doesn't make you ungrateful! It doesn't mean you don't think its worth it, it doesn't mean you wouldn't do it all again in a heartbeat! All it means is that you, like every other pregnant woman, don't enjoy the pain and discomfort. Who can blame you?!

So here I go... I'm feeling big as a house. I look like I'm ready to deliver, feel like I can't possibly get any bigger, and I still have 3 months left! Just not sure how this is going to work. Ugh.


----------



## sara1

Mismig- I've so very sorry to hear about your sil. I wish there was something I could say. Take care of yourself and yours. Many :hugs: 

Fitzy- Congrats on a great scan! I started weaning at exactly 12 weeks. You'll be fine!

Sticky- Love the pics!!!

Wookie- Have fun camping

Pups, Davies, Embo, NSN... I'm copying Bumpy and sending you pain free labour- inducing dust... :dust: I figure we should try anything at this point. Hope you're not too uncomfortable today!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks ladies :hugs: I love the pics! Im just so amazed and grateful that everything is ok :thumbup:

*Mom2* I paid for that 16 wk one, as waiting til 20 seemed like a lifetime! x

I have a poll in my journal for boy or girl if anyone wants to have a guess :happydance: *Puppy *has guessed boy so far :cloud9: x

vvvvv The link to my journal is at the bottom vvvvv


----------



## Abi 2012

Just a quick update while I'm at work baby Noah is doing fine strong and healthy he is a thumb sucker as u will see in the pics I'll upload at 7 pm tonight as I have to work sorry to hear bad news about ur sil mrs m can't read too much ATM but will read later xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone for your lovely words. Sticky, Abi, congrats on your scans! Sticky those pictures are fabulous.


----------



## Embo78

Sticky I love your scan pics. So adorable :) I don't have a firm guess just yet. I'm _leaning_ towards girl but I'll decide soon!! Are you having any cravings? Do you prefer sweet/savoury? Is your placenta anterior or posterior? I take these guesses seriously you know :haha:

Thanks mom2. I do struggle with my conscience about complaining but you wouldn't think it today!! I've moaned to anyone who'd listen. I ended up coming up to my bedroom cos I could tell my teenage girls were sick of me!!
I even resorted to saying to my bump "get out, get out, get out!!"


----------



## puppycat

Argh!! Need the loo and DH is wallowing in his own stink. Get out! Lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo- I've had that speech many a time. I hope it works better for you than it did for me! All of my boys were late, two of them went to 42 weeks!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Puppy- :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Anyone who's married has been there! :haha:


----------



## Embo78

That's what I'm afraid of mom2. I went over 13 days with dd2. I had to be induced. Not sure how much longer I would've gone over with Oli but I was induced due to my blood pressure at 40+2.
Looks like this little guy may be doing the same but I thought it may be a little different this time because I've had so many signs. Contractions, pressure, clear outs etc.
Wish my body would just stop playing tricks on me :growlmad:


----------



## puppycat

All's well in Chez Puppy now :smug:

Laura's tired so she's grumpy. It's so hard at this stage because an afternoon nap is too much but so is a full day without naps. Just have to ride the storm until about 6.30pm ish.

In other news: How much plug can one person lose??

Em are you having a moany day? Can't say i blame you!!


----------



## Embo78

I'm having a moany/whiney/depressed day :(

Wish I hadn't gone to the midwife appt. it just put me on such a downer and actually add me feel physically ill. I will NOT be driving again now until after I've had this baby. Physically it was impossible and even though it was only a short drive, my back was creasing me!
The midwife wasn't very supportive when I tried to discuss my funny episode I had last night and I just felt my feelings were brushed to one side :( She actually started moaning about her 'dicky knee' and that she had a big clinic yesterday and she did it all by herself but is really suffering for it today :saywhat: :saywhat:
Now I'm usually a very sympathetic, empathetic woman but talk about bad timing!!
If looks could kill :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sticky- I'm with Em, can't make a gender guess without some answers. This is serious business. :haha:

Embo- I don't think this one will go that long, definitely not to 42 weeks. :nope: Perhaps a day or two past due date at the most. I've already put my own "due date" at November 2nd, at 41 weeks. I figure it might help me be more patient if I'm looking to November instead of October, we'll see. 

Puppy- :rofl: Glad all is well now! The plug sometimes can seem never-ending, but it is a good sign that baby will be coming soon! Although "soon" is relative.


----------



## puppycat

So did the mw even examine you Em?


----------



## Embo78

Nope :( I asked her but she refused. She said they don't go near until after 40 weeks!! I knew that wasn't true cos you had a sweep the other day!! I didn't complain, I just wanted to get out of there tbh :(


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks ladies :kiss:

*Em* - posterior placenta. Craving fresh food (salad n *fruits especially cherries n carrots *yum*), yoghurts and oats plus salty like salt n vinegar crisps and chips with salt. Aversions...meat and greasy food :sick: Also.....Spotty face :haha: and bump growing but not gained weight anywhere else (perhaps that's the salads tho :rofl: )........

I feel like I'm having a girl but I think it will be a boy! DH's family are mainly boys n v few girls whereas my family are all girls n few boys :)

*Abi* - Congrats on a great scan, can't wait to see pics! x

All u 3rd tri ladies have made me giggle today :haha: x

*Fili* - Woke up with achey round ligaments today (I think!!) They are the low down aches, this is between public bone and hip on jus my left? Little constipated too which I don't think is helping :blush: x

Anyone recommend a pregnancy body pillow?? Think that may help.xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh my mw said they can offer them from 38wks now but different health boards have different rules it seems.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Oh Em, moan away! I love a good moan! What an annoying mw!!! X

Hope it's not too longer for u ladies xx


----------



## Embo78

She read my notes and offered me a sweep next Friday :dohh: Err hello! I probably would have been induced by then :dohh:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sticky- Hmmm... that's a tough one. I'm still leaning toward girl for you. 
I bought the sleeper keeper pillow, which I love!! Its much cheaper than the huge ones some of the other ladies have, which is why I decided to try it. Its made such a difference! I don't wake up in pain anymore! https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sleeper-Keeper-Pillow-Vintage-Turquoise/11070044


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Em- sorry you had such an awful MW appointment. She doesn't sound very helpful at all!
When I saw my doc yesterday he said I'm now to come in every two weeks! Wow, I really am in the third tri! Time is flying by now! Funny how time goes slow in the first tri, super fast in the second and early third and at a snail's pace the last 3 weeks!


----------



## croydongirl

MrsM - So sorry for your family. Hoping that this time together is special.

Pups/Embo - I swear every day I am convinced your babies are going to be here and then they seem to be happy to stay put for another day. Hoping this is really it today. 

Over here no news. Still think baby has some dropping to do before he is anywhere close to coming on his own. Will be pushing on pressure points and walking alot today. Ladies, I would only share this with you but last night hubs took our doulas words to heart about sex being a way to maybe get baby moving. She had said that 'snuggling' or kissing or laughing can do it - anything that raises oxytocin is good for getting the body ready but I guess his oxytocin wasn't thi only thing rising if you get my drift. So me leaning over the exercise ball and him trying to reach around my giant belly, we are both laughing - well mostly me, then I moved my leg and without any warning let out a giant fart! oh my goodness, I was so surprised and so was he I burst out laughing which made me instantly have to pee so I am rolling on the floor begging him to stop looking so disgusted because I was afraid I was literally going to make a puddle. We were laughing so hard. We gave up on the sex idea after that (the farting and peeing kinda ruined the mood) - I think we'll save that for after baby at this point, get our groove back post belly. But at least we laughed, boy, did we laugh!! Oh the delights of pregnancy! ha ha!!

So excited for the Athletics today, its my fave part of the Olympics.

Last nigth hubs had come with me to our friends to help with the baby. He was fine to hold the little peanut but when she really started to cry he got a little intimidated so I took over. If it was our baby I would have just let him figure it out - and he would have done but the reason we were there was to give my friend break from having to do everything with a screaming baby in the background, so I wanted to get her quiet for as much of the time as possible. It made me smile to see him so willing to hold her, and it melted my heart to see him being so sweet with this teeny little baby. Although at this point our bubs might come out as big as this 2 month old! haha!

The other day laundry was such an effort - the front loaders are great for efficiency but not for a preggo who has to bend down so much - I told hubs I have done my last lod of laundry until the baby, and my feet are starting to ache to much to stand so I told him I have cooked my last real meal too. Our best friends offered to bring dinner with them when they come and hang out tonight. I was so thankful I almost cried when she offered! I take meals to friends after they have the baby but it made me think I should take one before too! Now I have been here I know how nice that feels to not have to worry about making food when you are huge!

This was a ramble, sorry! ha ha! Can you tell I have been missing being around people?!


Happy Friday ladies.


----------



## croydongirl

sticky - This is a big pillow, but Heart, Hopeful and I -maybe some others too - loved it! It made all the difference for sleeping for me. It is big but for it was worth the investment for me.
https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-Total-Pillow-Support-CU9000/dp/B0010BBN7M

It depends on what you are looking for and have space for. I know Kat had a smaller one that she loves. Sorry you are having a hard time getting good sleep.


----------



## Embo78

Oh croy!! That is the best third tri story so far :rofl: :rofl: 
I didn't think anything could cheer me up today but that has put the biggest smile on my face so THANK YOU!!


----------



## puppycat

Oh Croy thanks for the visual and the laughs!! :rofl:


----------



## croydongirl

So glad that you are all laughing, raising your oxytocin levels too!! Hope it helps getting your babies out too! haha!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- So funny!! :rofl: My 4 year old came over to ask me why I was laughing! Pregnant sex is definitely not as romantic as non pregnant sex.


----------



## daviess3

Croy that just made me release oxytocin!!! My experience wasn't far short of that the other day!! Arse in the air waiting I remember thinking of hubby must b so excited looking at that lol!!! I could barely move after I told him to give me a blanket coz I didn't want him to look in all my glory arse in the air etc?! But he told me it was fine I'm pregnant shouldn't b like that!! Bless such a good liar!! Lol x

Sticky I think girl I would like to see ur 12 week scan pic is it on ur journal? X

Abi congrats awaiting pic here x

Embo our mw are like that won't touch u till after 40 weeks an wont induce till after 42! Fine by me but some people get very frustrated!! I can imagine with other children must b hard c
Pup any news? Xx


----------



## puppycat

Sadly not! :(


----------



## justwaiting

Croy what a funny story. This end of pregnancy is just full of delightful moments!!!! 

Wow now I can't remember what else I read I think new mum brain is a little worse than my preggo brain.

Afm- Owen had tongue tie and will have it snipped tomorrow he latches well but it's painful for my because of his tongue hope fully it's sorted after that 


I am keeping everything crossedu ladies have those babies soon I wanna know who's next!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Justwaiting - Hope that the snip goes smoothly and little Owen is able to latch like a star once it's done.


----------



## daviess3

Ah just pleased u got it sorted early it can apparently make all the difference how's sleeping or lack of? X


----------



## sara1

Croy- :rofl::rofl::rofl: Hilarious. That made my day too!!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Just waiting...I can't remember if I congratulated you or not on the arrival of Baby Owen...so thrilled for you!

Croy...hilarious...what beautiful imagery you've conjured up with your story-telling!!!:haha:

Posting a little piccie of my dating scan yesterday..won't get another one now til 14 weeks and hopefully I won't have any cause to need emergency one!!
 



Attached Files:







11+3a.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









11+3b.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









11+3c.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## croydongirl

Fitzy - Look at that precious little bubs :) Thanks for sharing!! I love those scans. I bet you can't stop looking at them.

Sara - Hope you are feeling brighter today

I just got so excited, hubby has to go to a work conference in October in Palm Beach and I guess he said other people sometimes take spouses so if I want to go I can. We even have miles to pay for my ticket. I guess it will be practice with the baby on a plane because we will fly to London a week or so after we get back. EEK. Anyway, I would only be sitting around here with the baby and the gloomy October Seattle weather so sunshine of any kind would be fantastic. Just look at this hotel...
The Breakers

We never stay at places like this! haha! They even seem family friendly so I won't feel too bad if baby is up in the night. We will let them know beforehand so if they have spare rooms they can leave a gap between us and other guests just in case! haha! Getting excited and really hoping it works out.


----------



## puppycat

Fitzy congrats on your beautiful baby girl ;)


----------



## KatM

Mrsmigg,
so sorry hon. huge hugs.:cry:

Croy,
Hahaha. It's great you both got a good laugh!!!
I'm not even full term and last week DH was rubbing my aching right butt cheek and one of his strokes spread my cheeks apt and a bit of stinky gas came out. He said nothing, but leaned away from it, lol. I was in too much pain to care.

Davies,
You are fully allowed to moan. I am moaning already and it isn't even 3rd tri. Still, I know we all would not trade anything.



Sticky and Fitzy,
Congrats on the great scans!!!

Mom2
Are you bigger than your previous pregnancies? I feel big too. It all happened within 3 weeks.

Embo,
Stupid MW. The nerve.

Sticky,
you sound so healthy. i am craving all of the above including greasy and sweet.
They say gaining in the bump is a boy, so far seems true for me.
I like the c-shaped snoogle enough. I open it up to make it a somewhat J shape so I can use my temperpedic pillow. this is why i like it, i can still use my pillow. i dont need to flip it back and forth like other people do. I just use both sides in between my knees and it doesnt take up the whole bed.

AFM,
I feel a bit overwhelmed with getting this home together, but am just trying to take it one step at a time. So far today that means completing avoiding it all together and sitting on the computer.

Anyone know when to get off of baby aspirin? i think fili mentioned something about 20 weeks. does anyone else have ideas? 

Also,
Anyone have one of those portable washer/dryer deals for apt living? we dont have washer/dryer hookups in the unit and i dont know if i want to go to the 1st floor when i am in 3rd tri.


----------



## Abi 2012

hi guys :) just thought id post measurements from todays scan and the pics 
so heres the measurements: (not sure what some of these are )
biparietal diameter 49.6mm 
occipitofrontal diameter 65.6mm 
head circumference 181.9mm 
posterior ventricle 7.9mm
transcerebellar diameter 22.7
abdominal diameter transverse 46.4mm
abdominal diameter AP 46.9mm
abdominal circumference 146.8mm
femur length 31.7mm
heart seen, movement seen, presentation breech amniotic fluid norm cord 3 vessels 
plancenta high anterior normal normal structure :) 

we saw the heart and all 4 chambers really close up on the screen :) it was amazing
https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0876.jpg

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0875.jpg

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0874.jpg


----------



## croydongirl

Kat - My doc had me stop baby aspirin at 34 or 36 weeks, I can't quite remember. They just wanted me off it a few weeks before they expected labor so that it wouldn't cause any issues.

Abi - adorable baby pics :)


----------



## justwaiting

Abi and fizzy beautiful scans ur babies are gorgeous!!

Kat good luck with the setting up ur. We home personally I'd buy the washer/dryer so it's closer by especially in those final weeks when getting off ur butt is less appealing convenience is key!! Sounds like ur in a lovely spot.

Davies he is sleeping really well only wakes once in te early hours feeds for an hour then back to sleep for 3-4hrs. Yesterday he was a hungry chap before bed and cluster fed for hours. He is such a contented baby I'm very very lucky.
You go ahead and moan lady I can't imagine still being pregnant and uncomfortable I feel for all u ladies


----------



## daviess3

Kat treat urself lol! I can't imagine not having mine! Especially with a baby! X
Fitzy ab lovely pics x

Just How lucky are you Owens do chilled I hope mines like that! X

Where's everyone tonight? R they all in labour but me lol!? Hope everyones ok x


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls!:flower:

I'm back from my NT scan, and everything is PERFECT!!!:happydance:

NT is 1.8mm
BDP is 25.6 mm
CRL is 82.7 mm

heart rate is 157 bpm

So I'm basically housing a little giant:haha: I'm 13 weeks +2 days, but 14 weeks according to the baby size, which I'm very happy with:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bÃ©bÃ© 14 SA.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

Wow baby looks really long already hun. Congrats!

Not in labour. Can't settle tho. Weeing every hr and have epic heartburn :(


----------



## croydongirl

melfy- congrats luv, great picture!

Pups - honestly cannot believe that baby isn't out yet! Really hope you have a baby or a really good nights sleep tonight!

Davies - I'm not in labor. Walking and bouncing on my ball, and friends bringing us dinner soon. Drinking tons of pineapple juice and nothings changing at all. Sees our little ones didn't want to be born yesterday or today - wonder if they will end up arriving hte same day even if its next week?! That would be fun.


----------



## melfy77

Puppy:And the baby takes after his father, it's in the 94th percentile!!
And hang in there, soon enough you'll have your beautiful baby in your arms:winkwink: 

Croy: come on little baby, time to come out! Maybe this weekend. Fingers crossed:thumbup:


----------



## Embo78

AAAARRGGHHHHHHHH!! That is all.


----------



## daviess3

Congrats melfy I think looks like a boy! But don't have my contacts in will study tommorow x

Croy pups im here to! Pup 3 times i been up with Weeing an heartburn, heartburn almost nausea! So I just got up feeling bit pukey! Sat on loo felt like a machine gun going off! Then did tiniest poo ever then came bad period cramps like when I was a teen I really sufferered! Hubby snoring away downstairs blissfully!! I relly would like a hot water bottle x


----------



## daviess3

Embo I hear you!!! 
I don't no if it's the start of something but I am sitting in loo with diarreoh now! Apologies for tmi!! Really feel like period crampy an every 5-7 mins I get strong period type cramp for 20-30 secs then it eases again! Really want hot water bottle feeling an I feel it in my lower back! Feel like I can't b to far from the loo though so have I just got the shits lol x


----------



## daviess3

Ladies where's the mums I need to no if this is it?? So diarreoh an every 5-7 minutes lasting an average on 40secs painful low down cramps that are in my back to I would say more painful than period pains i got cold shaky feeling to! Got hot water bottle! But tried to lay in bed but felt toilet calling? Do I just have the shits or does this found like labour x


----------



## Embo78

Sounds like the start of something to me chick :thumbup:

Keep timing them and give your hospital a call. The midwife will tell you what to do :)

Oooo baby Davies is going to be next :) :)


----------



## croydongirl

Babe I wish I knew, but from what you are describing I would say soundsl ike early labor. Keep track of the timing of your cramps!! I think you might be the next one! :) EXCITING!!!!

No change here but I am cheering all you ladies with symptoms on and trying not to be too jealous! haha!

Hang in there chick, I think you might be in for the best day of your life!!


----------



## justwaiting

Im thinking could be the start Davies especially since there coming regularly. They will get stronger if this is it. Fingers crossed baby is on its wa


----------



## justwaiting

Im thinking could be the start Davies especially since there coming regularly. They will get stronger if this is it. Fingers crossed baby is on its waY


----------



## daviess3

Well got my hot water bottle an put it on my back laid down an there still coming every 6mins would say they last 40sec to 1min an if I move walk etc they come quicker I think this maybe it!! But I'm not calling mw yet!! One don't want to go to hospital! Two I got diarreoh I don't want anyone coming near me! It's been like this a good hour now it hurts to sit on loo when it happens! X


----------



## Embo78

I defo think this is it Hun :)

A good rule of thumb is getting contractions every five minutes, lasting a minute or more that goes on for longer than an hour. If that's the case, I'd say you're in labour!

Eeek I can hardly contain myself. I'm so excited :)


----------



## daviess3

Embo I can! It hurts already! But I count an after a min it's gone! I'm trying to lay down for a while an see if that helps am tired already! What do you get to when pushing stage is iminent? X


----------



## Embo78

I'm not sure chick but it'll take a while to get to the pushing stage.
For a first baby I think midwives average an hour per cm but this is not a definite.

Why don't you try to get some sleep? Take some paracetamol. If you can't, ring up your midwife just for advice.
Oh and lie on a towel in case your waters go :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

Yeah Davies! Hope this is it. My cramps started really low and then higher up in bump and really painful, and my lower back hurt. Mine all happened so fast though after water broke. 

Love the scan pics girls!


----------



## daviess3

I'm gonna try some paracetamol now it's been 2 hours so I'm gonna take one see how I go, when I lie down I get 4/5 mins but then the contraction an I have to get up an that hurts just getting up! I found being on all 4s helps! Deep breathing helps! My god I do hope this is it coz if not I'm in pain for nothing!! Good idea about towel embo wouldn't of thought of that! X


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- This is it, hun! I'm so excited for you! Don't wait too long to go it, labor can go surprisingly fast!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I know for me, even with my first baby once my water broke the baby came right away (in under an hour) and I would have had no time to get to the hospital. Once the contractions are painful, instead of just uncomfortable, you want to get to the hospital. You can go from 1cm to hello baby in 3 hours like my friend just did last week. Her doctor didn't get to the hospital in time, her baby was delivered by the nurse. Not to scare you, but you really don't want to wait too long. (I was almost born in the toilet, my mom thought she just had to poo!)


----------



## pink80

Oh Davies I hope this is it for you :happydance:


----------



## Abi 2012

davies sounds like early labour its bearable but painful at the same time, just an idea u want them to come quicker and ur saying when u walk around they are the more you walk the quicker they get, when i was in labour with josh in the early stages i was in hospital i walked round the hospital gronds for hours ! every time i had a contraction i'd stop and my mum would rub my back and i would sway from side to side! hun so maybe take a walk around have you got your OH with you?


----------



## Abi 2012

oooh this is exciting :D :happydance::happydance:
how r all u other ladies doing?


----------



## daviess3

Yes hubby's downstairs told him to stay down there for while he's been up had a feel etc got me a hot water bottle told him to leave me an hour I want tk try relax for hour then I will have a bath can't walk to much at the mO Abi as still got diarreoh! X


----------



## justwaiting

Davies I think ur gonna meet that baby soon. I'd call the midwife to let them know what's happening. Pack the car or get hubby to and try rest in between while u can. A towel or two is a great idea also if u have a bassinet or cot mattress protector it'll protect ur mattress and the car upholstery if your water breaks. 
I'm so excited for u


----------



## Abi 2012

oh i see davies well just stay as calm as possible hun rest when you can and i think u should call midwife just to be safe and pack the car as some other girls have said :D good luck hun im so excited for you to meet your baby xxx


----------



## puppycat

Definitely sounds exciting Davies. Can relate to the feeling like you really needed a big poo and only a pebble with lots of painful period cramps. Had that this morning. Wondered what all the fuss was over that 2p piece! Lol

Yes be as active as you can deal with. When you physically cannot 'get up' or move through a contraction that's a good sign. 

Just uncomfortable here. Baby's very quiet (which is unusual for mornings) and having low backache with one sided hip pain. Feel sick and off.


----------



## daviess3

Oh pups I def had more than that now I had the full on shits! (sorry girls!) I would say there every 6 mins the contractions lasts 45 sec ish! Did u ladies feel any pain in between contractions? Coz I don't? An I don't feel anything going on inside as in should I feel my cervix expanding etc?? I still felt but of movement from baby so I no bubbas ok! X


----------



## jenny25

Ooo this is exciting girls yay 

Sarah I think your in early labour go for a bath that will help speed things up bouncing ball etc xxx


----------



## puppycat

After a while you'll have the ache in between contractions like you've been working out. Be thankful you don't have it yet!

Getting short tempered here with the aches and having a toddler to contend with is not a good plan.


----------



## Embo78

Have you stopped now hun? With the shits I mean?!?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Davies have you had a bath? Bath in some clary sage, I did that at about your stage and my waters popped.


----------



## daviess3

Shots have calmed down to b honest not alot to come out!! I'm just bout to get in bath now I hope it's quick I'm so crap at pain! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg I'm so excited for you Sarah!!!!!! You were worried nothing was happening and I told you it would come out of no where! All the mummies on here seem to be giving good advice and you seem to be dealing with it well! A bath sounds like a good idea!!! Good luck hun!

Been up most of night with insomnia, wish I had come on here now loads of action!!

Lovely scans girls xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

In other news (pales into insignificance of Davies being in labour but I need to share) I just dtd! First time in like 17 weeks! I went on top cos I didn't want him squashing me he's so big and heavy. It's not his favourite position but beggars can't be choosers can they? :haha:


----------



## Neversaynever

:wohoo: Davies you're having your baby lady :yipee:

MrsM...dtd...wtf is that :rofl:

:hi: to everyone else

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm how could u!!!? Lol! The thought if that right now is enough to make me shut my legs for a while!! I sooo need to sleeop x


----------



## puppycat

Still contracting Davies? 

Just put the hoover over hoping to kick start something and it had the opposite effect. I'm so f*ckin pissed off right now!


----------



## jenny25

Puppy Sarah I really wish you both the best I'm so happy for you guys xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Davies I didn't feel anything in between contractions it was such a relief, it was almost like nothing was going on. Within 3 hrs i had dialated 7 cms and didn't know it, then in the next hour i was 10cm and had no idea. You wont know it's happening. But then again i was induced and the contractions were on top of each so natural could be very different.
As tired as you are (I slept 5 hrs in 3 days) you will have the energy when the time comes to get that baby out. But rest up now in between, your body will thank you later.

have you called the midwife yet?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh how exciting Davies, I hope this is it for you x


----------



## daviess3

I'm defo still contracting! Every 6-7an it defo hurts in between its fine just when contracting! Thanks Kellie nice to no I am hopefully doing it right!! They actually seem to last a min but come every sort of 6 1/2 mins!! X


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1656.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies phone the midwife - at least to update her!!! I'm sooo excited you thought u were gonna be last!!!!!

How are the rest of u girls? Embo, pups, never you feeling ok?

Puppy your bump looks awesome! Ready to go I would say!


----------



## Embo78

Bumpy I haven't slept all night :( Sick of my body trying to trick me into thinking I'm in labour. Last night they were pretty painful so I'm at least getting closer!!
I really need to sleep though. I'm not very good at functioning on little to no sleep.

How're you?


----------



## puppycat

Bumpy i'm tired too. Unlike Em though i was up every hr needing a wee and had epic heartburn.

I have honestly never known so many ladies have false labour so many times. It's flippin ridiculous.

Brought Laura to my mums. It's not far to walk but oh my word my hips hurt so so much. I had to take paracetamol when i arrived.

Still feel quite sick, think i'm just tired though.


----------



## Embo78

Pups I always feel nauseous when I'm shattered :(


----------



## bumpyplease

awwww i feel for you girls! ill join in the insomnia crew! didnt sleep at all last night for some reason - embo i saw your FB status at about 4.30am this morning saying you had insomnia and i "liked" it as was up wide awake too!

davies - hows things going? hope you are not in too much pain x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Babies.... i hear babies are coming!! oooooo exciting :D


----------



## daviess3

About 7 mins apart last a Least a min had no show no waters break nothing but they r intense would u call mw? They say call when there 3 in ten mins? Don't no what to do? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ring them Davies. How far away are you from the hospital? The worst that can happen is that they will examine you and say you are only 2cm or something and send you home, that's what happened to me but the examination itself can hurry things along. If the contractions are intense enough to take your breath away you need to be going along. Ring them, I would.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

hospital like them to be 5 mins appart. dont worry about your waters mine didnt go untill 9cms. id ring for peace of mind :) shel be able to advise you what to do.


----------



## puppycat

Ditto the girlies. If nothing else they'll know to expect you later. Things can change very quickly xx


----------



## Madrid98

wow Davies how exciting!!! It's already starting!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## Neversaynever

I was told the best thing is to have a 5 minute cycle of one minute contraction and four minutes rest..when's that's consistent you're around 3-4 cms but do whatever you feel is best for you..everyone's different :hugs:

XxX


----------



## melfy77

What a busy night!!

Davies OMG sooooooooooo excited for you:wohoo: Any news? Still in labor? You can do it:thumbup:

I supposed you didn't have time to put on your contacts with baby coming:winkwink: I'm really happy for you!!


----------



## justwaiting

I'd call Davies can't hurt and not every labour is the same. Atleast then they will expect you when they get closer together. Can u talk thru them?


----------



## Neversaynever

Gah...they're starting my induction tonight or first thing tomorrow :wacko:

Influx of babies are going to be appearing on here before we know it :wacko:

XxX


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck Andrea hoping for a quick simple birth for u


----------



## debzie

Stalking for updates.....

Oh Davies good luck hun. How exciting.

Good luck neversaynever..........whooo hoo.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Eeeekkk!! Good luck Daviess, hope this is it for you...wow, I'm more excited about the team yellows than I was with my own child lol!!!

Never - good luck to you too honey!! Keep us updated!


----------



## bumpyplease

Any news Davies?

Good luck Andrea xx


----------



## Abi 2012

any news davies? hope your ok hun xxx

NSN- good luck for your induction hun you will be fine hun xxx


today i have had a lovely time with my OH's family we went to a big lake with boats and all went on the boats with lots and lots of kids lol love it was a wonderful day :) was feeling very down this morning , just felt like crying all the time but as the day went on i felt better and better and now gonna have a girlie night with my OH's 15yr old neice and watch some movies :D


----------



## Abi 2012

Here's a few pics of my little boy josh and his fav one of my OH's nephews today :) 

josh on the right and ethan on the left

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0880.jpg[/IMG]


josh being silling eithan got bored lol 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0878.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm freaking out over here ladies. My dad just called, found out he has bladder cancer. :cry: 
He lives in Southern California which is about 1600 miles away. He has no one to help him (he lives with his elderly mother, taking care of her) so I just have to fly out there, but the tickets are $300 just to get out there! Yikes. I'm assuming I'm okay to fly, only 28 weeks so should be fine. Ugh, so much to handle. 

Davies- so happy for you, labor has come. Definitely call the MW!


----------



## sara1

OMG Davies! I really hope this is it for you sweetie!!! It's been a few hours since you updated, I hope that means you're at hospital and all done, holding you're beautiful baby. 

NSN- Good Luck!!!! Can's wait to hear how you're getting in on. You'll be a pro!!! I know you said your dh doesn't like you on the phone so sneak into the bathroom and update us when things get moving :haha: (not selfish of me at all!) 

Abi- Your Josh is adorable! Glad you had such a great day!

Melfy- Congrats on your NT scan and beautiful pics!!

Embo, Puppy- Tbh you both sound miserable... wishing you some decent rest. I'm wagging my finger at both your lo's and saying "enough already... OUT!"

afm- Shopping for baby furniture and strollers with dh in the heat has wiped me out... my plan for evening is to hide here in the air conditioning and stalk for baby updates.

Happy weekend to all! 
(I could kick myself for not getting online earlier.)


----------



## daviess3

Mom2 that's awful sweetie hope ur ok!! X

Gonna call in a minute! I hate hospitals can u tell!! There still about 5.30 mins apart lasting a minute! Just had a show an I looked it up an that normally happens in real early stages still like 2-3cm!! Great x


----------



## fitzy79

Davies..wishing you all the very best for a safe and speedy labour...so exciting! Can't wait to read that little one has arrived!

Never...hope the induction goes smoothly..so exciting!

Hi to everyone else..hope you all have lovely weekends:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Never is having her pessary any minute. Wishing you a speedy and easy labour sweetie.
Can't wait to see Oopsie!!

Davies sorry it's going slowly chick. Hopefully once you get established it'll be quicker and easier.


----------



## hopeful23456

So excited for you Sarah! ;) keep us updated!

Mom2- what horrible news, praying you are able to get out there safely and your dad comes out of it ok

Andrea- good luck! You and Davies should update during labor!

pups- nice big bump! 

Abi- those boys are cuties

Sara- glad to hear you are shopping! Do they have a babies r us in Greece?


----------



## debzie

Mom2 how awful. Least with bladder cancer the prognosis can be good chris' dad had it with secondaries in his kidney and he pulled through. Hugs hun. 

Neversay hope that pessary gets things moving.

Davies eeeeek still stalking thanks for the updates.


----------



## Abi 2012

davies sorry to hear that its taking a while it can last along time in early stages hun but hopefully it shouldnt be too much longer sweetie hang on in there xxx

and thanks girls although looks can be decieving lol he is lovely most of the time but he is a nightmare espescially when he is tired! xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Davies you could go from 3-10 in no time. :) warm water helped me


----------



## sara1

Mom2- so sorry to hear about your father. That's so scary. Have they given you any other details... I know it's hard believe, especially right at the beginning, but lots of cancers are perfectly treatable. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hopeful- No babies r us here, but we've got mothercare and a few other good shops. Here's what we've picked out so far:

The dresser/changer and crib from here https://www.lapinbebe.gr/v2/gr/Series/7/38/101/PRAIRIE.html

The wood details will match the glider here:
https://www.mothercare.gr/brochures/mothercare_s12/index.php#/172

We're keeping the furniture simple and neutral, I'll add color with the bedding etc.


----------



## sara1

Davies- Call the mw! Now! Better be safe- worst case scenario she tells you to stay home


----------



## Abi 2012

sara is right davies ! x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

There right davies. they need to have a bed on standby :)


----------



## daviess3

Called them they said when I have 3 in ten mins then call back or if pain to much to handle or if reduced movement or waters break or blood etc other than that stay here! Eat drink an paracetamol an baths!! X


----------



## sara1

Davies- are they still coming regularly? Could you handle a walk to move things along?


----------



## Abi 2012

yea davies go for a walk even if its round the house (gravity an all that jazz) :) xxx


----------



## puppycat

Tell you whats nice Davies. Stand up, feet about hip width apart and rock your hips side to side.


----------



## daviess3

Some 4-5 some 6/7 min in between I'm just havin toast sn I'm gonna walk garden when I finishes couldn't walk anywhere else as when they come there really intense! I can't stand up straight! Is walking only thing to speed it up? X


----------



## Mrskg

Well it's all happening in here today x


Woohoo Davies so exited for you x hope things go quickly for you x with my first I had contractions 10am went to hospital at 11pm got waters broken at 9am an had her at 12 so can take a wee while with first my other 2 were really fast an my waters never broke till they came out x also my pain was all in my back x big :hugs: 

Never I hope your induction goes quickly :hugs: 

Puppy embo an croy come on get in on the race :rofl: 

Great scans girls x 

Mom2 so sorry to here your sad news :hugs: 

Mrsmig congrats on dtd :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Davies you should do what puppy says x lean on bunker or back of chair to give you support x I like hubby to rub my back you cold try that too xx


----------



## justwaiting

Mom2 sorry to hear about ur dad. Cancer is such a horrible thing be positive and I hope u can get out there soon to see ur dad.

Davies I'm glad u called the mw. Take a bath Hun it'll help with the pain and hopefully give u some rest. Fingers grossed things step up a notch soon
So excited to meet our newest babies


----------



## Embo78

Rocking, squatting, walking, on all fours rocking :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Davies!!! I knew you were close. I'm so excited for you! I started feeling pain in between contractions towards the end of my labor. You are doing brilliantly. If you are able to update us, you still have time. But try to update us as much as possible. LOL!

Andrea, good luck sweetie. It's going to be great. Will be stalking for updates. 

Mom2 :hugs: I'm sorry to hear about your father. Do you have any idea how serious it is? 

Hi to everyone else. Tired after a restless night with the baby.


----------



## Mrskg

Hi heart x hope you get a better rest tonight xx


----------



## daviess3

Hi Amanda, in between contractions I have bit of back pressure but that's it really! Just intense when there here!!hubbys been really good x


----------



## heart tree

Just went for a walk and am checking back in for updates. Davies, are you still with us or have you gone to the hospital?


----------



## puppycat

Eeeeeep i just saw a rainbow. Fills me with hope

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1658.jpg


----------



## Embo78

Hi hearty :wave: lovely to see you in here :)

Wonder If Davies is on hospital yet :)

I'm just eating a spicy curry, then I'm gonna bounce on my ball for an hour, then have a clary sage bath, then a clary sage massage, then I'm going to jump Gav!!!

Let's get this baby moving! I'm sick of all these false starts :)


----------



## heart tree

Puppy, seeing a rainbow means it's imminent! How strange that so many of us have rainbows attached to these babies! I hope you start labor soon too hon. 

Em, Otto is clearly comfy in there. Keep bouncing chick! :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

In case anyone feels like passing the time, I posted pics of my munchkin in my journal. They were posted on FB, so you might have already seen them. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...blooming-after-4-losses-150.html#post20163625

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...blooming-after-4-losses-151.html#post20163657


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I hope Davies is in the hospital pushing! :thumbup:

Thanks for the kind words, ladies. I don't have any info about it at all. From what my dad told me (which isn't much) we won't know anything until after his surgery on the 17th. I just had a long talk with my hubby and he said that as long as my doc says its okay should fly out there before the surgery and stay for at least a week. I won't book my return flight until after his surgery and we know how serious it is. He needs someone there to help him through this. I'm kind of glad this is happening before baby comes, there's no way I could do it with a newborn. :nope:


----------



## Mrskg

Puppy :cloud9: @ rainbow x

Gl embo sound s like you can't do anymore x

Watching maternity ward think of Davies an never x strange though because it's American there's no gas & air :wacko: American ladies why is that?


----------



## Mrskg

Heart she's so adorable me an my friend were cooing over her last night on fb :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Here's my rainbow photo. 
It gives me hope in my heart and reminds me my rainbow is coming ....

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/78707160.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

Wow a double one at that embo xxx amazing xxx


----------



## Embo78

Mom2 I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. I can't imagine the worry you're feeling.
I'm a total daddy's girl though :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Still at home girls!! The contractions aren't progressing well!! Gonna go for walk I think try push it along!!! There now like every ten mins!!! Ffs!!!! X


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Davies don't worry about them being erratic at least they are still there that's a good sign x hope your walk helps xx


----------



## Embo78

Sorry Davies :/ First labours can take a few days unfortunately :(
I know that's not what you want to hear hun but it's best to be totally prepared :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Mrskg, we're smitten with our girl!

My hospital had gas and air and I used it. I think they don't use it here because it is an old technology. Once epidurals took hold, most hospitals here switched to that. But there is a huge movement by midwives in the US to bring gas and air back to the hospitals. 

Em, amazing double rainbow. 

Davies, my contractions did that too. It was frustrating. That's when they decided to induce me. But my water had already broken, so they wanted to move things along quickly. I wish I had some advice for you. You are doing great.


----------



## Neversaynever

Just popping my head in :haha:

Nothing happening :coffee: not expecting anything to until tomorrow at the earliest anyway

Mom..sorry about your dad :hugs:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

Davies you are doing great a walk sounds like a good idea hope you are not in too much pain.

Heart gorgeous little lady you have there!!

Love the rainbow pics ladies

Never, good luck for tonight/tomorrow

Mom2 I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, as most of u know my dad is also struggling with cancer at the mo so I can imagine how hard this is for you. I'm do glad you are able to fly out to see him. Hugs babe

Hi to everyone else, just about to watch Jess Ennis in the Olympics!


----------



## heart tree

Davies, any progress? How are you feeling? Can you get some rest?


----------



## hopeful23456

Heart- what bottles do u use? I just tried dr browns with ava and love it. Going to see if they help dylans spit up issues next feed. Was using medela collection tubes with a playtex nipplwhich is what the used in nicu before this.


----------



## daviess3

Heart they stopped but then started again!! Very sporadically though!! Lost mucus plug at 5pm just had some more earlier was brown jelly stuff!! Sorry!! Now just had some red blood jelly stuff shall I call back? X


----------



## sara1

Davies- Poor thing, looks like you're in for another long night. I'd try to get some rest if possible and wait till things pick up again. Unless your waters break or you start having regular contractions closer together I think you're probably ok staying home. Many :hugs: You're doing splendidly!!!!

Heart- She's so adorable!!! I wanted to snuggle the screen! Glad to hear you're doing well!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Davies, I came straight home from work and logged on to see if you'd had your baby yet. Your obviously getting close and doing well, I hope it speeds up for you but i know these things take time. I'd do what Sara said and get as much rest as possible as you will be in for a tiring time ahead. Good luck x
Cant wait to check in tomorrow morning and see if we have any news!

Hopeful you mentioned Dr. brown bottles, they are popular over here and people that I know loved them so I bought them for my niece and they worked brilliantly to take air out of the bottles!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Heart, I just had a look at the pics of Delilah in your journal..she is absolutely adoreable. No wonder your smitten with her.
Sounds like she's coming on great and really putting on weight now!


----------



## justwaiting

Davies how frusterating, try get some rest now. Hopefully won't be long before they pick back up


----------



## puppycat

Yeh def get some rest if you can Davies xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, it was hours after I lost my mucus plug that I went into intense labor. But it was definitely the start of it for me. I'll keep checking in. 

Hopeful, we haven't used a bottle system yet. Still using the ones the NICU gave us. I bought a Tommy Tippee because one nurse said it was a good nipple shape. Haven't used it yet. Was going to do Dr. Browns but lots of people complained about all the parts that need to be washed. Let me know how it goes with Dylan. Delilah isn't picky. She'll suck anything that is put in her mouth so I'm sure any bottle system we use will be fine. Are you using slow flow nipples? That should also help with Dylan's spit up. 

Thanks for looking at my pics girls. I just went to Target by myself and couldn't wait to get home to kiss my baby. I was so tired at Target, but the second I got home and saw her, I had renewed energy. I can't wait for you all to experience that feeling.


----------



## Embo78

Oh holy heck ladies!! Just got stuck in the bath :rofl: Why oh why did I think it was a good idea to let all the water out before attempting to get out?!?
It was all oily from the clary sage oil and I was slipping and sliding about :rofl:

Thank god Gav was here!


----------



## daviess3

Em that made me laugh!! Afm the last 20 mins contractions been 3/4 mins! I'm running bath no 4!!! Sniff still same I'm going to call an go up I need pain relief had 2 paracetamol nothing hot water bottle ok but can't sit down in bed!!! If they tell me I'm under 4cm I'm having epidural! Can't take it to tired! X


----------



## Embo78

I'm glad I made you smile Hun :)

So good to hear you're going up to get some proper pain relief. I think you're doing amazingly well. You've dealt with contractions since the early hours of yesterday morning. You need some more relief. Keep that energy up :thumbup:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Davies, excited for you!!! I hope you get some pain relief soon :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness!! Davies, praying thing are progressing and that you are more dilated than you think when you get checked. 

I have been walking all day - despite the almost 90 degree weather, I 'm melting! We went to breakfast and then walked around the huge farmers market and then down to the beach. Since we got home, I have cleaned out and cleaned the fridge, and scrubbed my kitchen to within an inch of its life. I guess I thought the nesting was done, but suddenly its all I can do to stop and drink water in between scrubbing which I need to do because its hotter than Hades in here!
Next I am off to scrub my bathroom floor, we vacuuma nd sweep it because my hair is gross but I confess its not seen a mop in a while and I if I go into labor naturally (Please God) I want to know that I can take a shower or sit and lean over the loo while I throw up and not have to deal with anything that I don't want to think about which might be around the bottom of our loo, (seriously, I am not sure why men have such a problem with aim!) Anyway, that was a full disclosure.

Hoping that all this busy-ness will spur baby to come on out. Please kid!!!!

Thinking of all of you who are so so close to meeting those babies of yours, prayers for safe deliveries.


----------



## heart tree

Davies there is no shame in pain relief. You've done amazingly well at home. Get the epi if you want it. It's an incredibly painful and tiring process, especially if it goes as long as it has for you. Thinking of you babe!

Em, glad you got out of the bath! Nothing says sexy more than a full term naked preggo stuck in the tub! :rofl:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- Can't wait for an update. I loved having an epidural! If you want it, go for it! I hope things are progressing quickly now for you!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

AFM- Called my dad who didn't want me to spend the money to go out there. He's so sweet, but I told him no uncertain terms that I was coming to help. I got a great deal on a flight, only $149, so I'll be leaving on the 15th. I'm so glad I can go!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Oh daviess, hope things hurry on up! Heart's right though, no shame in pain relief! Hope to be hearing what you had soon!


----------



## puppycat

Does Davies have a text buddy? We need updates! Lol


----------



## daviess3

Went to hospital ladies as waters went when I got out bath contractions every 2-3 mins! Get there they swab me, do some massive internal like when u have a smear! I was 1cm!!! 1 fuckinh cm!! But cervix is soft completely at front ready to go! Waters have gone so I'm booked in for a poxy induction on Monday at 830am! She seems to think it was all going well an that I would b back before 730am!! Can't see it myself! Think she was just trying to b nice to me!! I soooo didn't want to b induced!! I can't bare needles anyway they gave me co drydamol an sent me home I feel really useless an tired I been up 23 hours in pain no way I can last another 24 then go into labour!! There having a laugh!! Help what do I do x


----------



## Embo78

Oh chick all I can suggest is try to get some sleep. Easy for me to say when you're in pain :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Davies,
OMG!!!! You are almost there. I am soooo excited for you. You are doing great hon. So sorry it is horribly painful.

Mom2,
Big hugs.


----------



## heart tree

Oh honey, I'm sorry you are in so much pain. I can't believe they think you will go that long. It seems to me that your baby will be coming sooner than Monday morning since you lost your plug and water. I'd be shocked if they have to induce you. I think your body is doing what it needs to. Make sure to ask for the epi sooner than later. If I ever give birth again, I'm getting the epi. It hurts like hell even if you are only 1cm.


----------



## justwaiting

Just a few pictures of my little man

Spoiler
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0976.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_1003.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p485/kel6921/IMG_0997.jpg

Davies sprry things are progressing slowly, I understand how that goes. when the time comes you will have the energy. just keep doing what ur doing and hopefully you can avoid an induction.


----------



## hopeful23456

Holy shit Davies! Sounds like any time now, can't believe it would take until Monday

Emilie - what a cutie!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- only advice I can give is nipple stimulation. My friend was in labor and got to the hospital at only 1cm too. She said when her contractions slowed down she did nipple stimulation and it worked like a charm. Baby came in under 3 hours.


----------



## daviess3

She didn't think it would b Monday but they don't do planned induction at weekends only if needed x


----------



## Abi 2012

aww davies, im so sorry your in so much pain :cry: honey hoping that you dilate quickly from now so its not too much longer! im watching for updates hun xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

oooh im half way there!!!! 20 weeks today :happydance::happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Wow thanks mom may try it! X


----------



## Abi 2012

does anyone want to add me on fb i dont have any of you :/ hope everyone is well :) full term girls hope you not in to much pain :( xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi- Happy half way mark! :happydance:


AFM- Its 2am here and I can't sleep. My hubby just doesn't get it! :nope: Every time I either just fall asleep or am about to finally fall asleep he wakes me up, either to say something, sex, or to do something for him. :growlmad: I've told him a thousand times, but he still does it! 10 minutes ago I could feel myself finally falling asleep, then he wakes up and asks me to go turn the tv off! So I do and by the time I sit back down I'm wide awake again! Ugh. But guess who's snoring away happily?? Yup, hubby. I could just kick him!!


----------



## justwaiting

Happy 20wks abi


----------



## puppycat

Happy halfway!


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks guys how u feeling today pup? ive been feeling a little off the last few days very emotional :( but not sure quite why? lol hormones i guess :/


----------



## puppycat

Feeling like i'll be pregnant forever mostly! Lol


----------



## Abi 2012

aww pup i rem being heavily preg with josh and feeling like i just wanted him out now :( sorry theres nothing more i can do except send u hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

happy 20 weeks Abi great milestone!

Davies hope u are getting some rest in, you are doing great sweetie! I think both nevers and Davies bubbas are gonna share the same bday how funny it would be if they both picked the same name as well!!

Embo your bath story made me giggle, hope all your prep did the trick!!

Afm I had a much better sleep last night and woke up feeling full of energy today!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

daviess3 said:


> Went to hospital ladies as waters went when I got out bath contractions every 2-3 mins! Get there they swab me, do some massive internal like when u have a smear! I was 1cm!!! 1 fuckinh cm!! But cervix is soft completely at front ready to go! Waters have gone so I'm booked in for a poxy induction on Monday at 830am! She seems to think it was all going well an that I would b back before 730am!! Can't see it myself! Think she was just trying to b nice to me!! I soooo didn't want to b induced!! I can't bare needles anyway they gave me co drydamol an sent me home I feel really useless an tired I been up 23 hours in pain no way I can last another 24 then go into labour!! There having a laugh!! Help what do I do x

Youl be suprised what your body can take. mine took 2 days before it gave in and i could sleep. 
Take it easy, keep moving and if you can try and nap, i no you might not be able to. 
Im sorry they couldnt help you more but hospitals dont class you as established labour until 3cms. hopefully now youl progress really quickly tho :) Dont be scared of needles when your giving birth youl hardly notice any they give you. I had 5 and didnt even notice theyd done it. 

Baby will be here soon chick. take relief in that :) xxx


----------



## sara1

Davies- You're doing wonderfully dear!! Sorry to hear you're in so much pain. Rest if you can, even if it's not sleep... try to find a comfortable position and have hubby rub your back. You're almost there. We're all cheering you on!

Kellie- What a handsome boy you've got there!!! Gorgeous!

Abi- Happy halfway mark :happydance:

Mom2- men can be idiots about them most obvious things :grr:

Croy- Hope all your nesting and cleaning pays off!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy halfway Abi! Davies, I reckon things will start happening before tomorrow. Hope it kicks off soon and you can have some relief from the pain. Thinking of you all day. 
Mom2, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. It's such awful news.


----------



## Embo78

Happy half way Abi :) Such a wonderful milestone :)


----------



## Madrid98

Happy half way Abi!! :happydance:

Davies poor you! I hope things speed up a bit for you! :hugs:

puppy I'm sure your time will come soon. By the way, I think yours is a boy.

Congrats just! He's adorable!


----------



## Mrskg

Just your baby son is gorgeous x

Happy half way abi x 

Davies sorry things not going as quick as you'd like I hope you get some rest an next time I check you back your either in established labour or have your baby in your arms xxx


----------



## daviess3

I'm trying to tracie, it's hard after all that time to not feel disheartened, especially after my waters broke I really thought was gonba go for it! An I don't like needles at all but I gotta have drip so I figure may aswell try the rest!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I feel for you Davies that things arent progressing as fast as you'd like. When your waters break you must really think ok this is it, only for it to slow down again!

Just waiting, your baby boy is absolutely gorgeous!

Congrats Abi on the halfway mark, it feels like a big achievement!

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Embo78

How are you now Davies? Contractions getting worse/closer together?


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrs m happy 19 weeks to u too sweetheart :) hope your well 
Thanks to everyone who commented glad to have you girls around to share my happiness with :D 
Davies how u doing sweetie ? Sending lots of strength and hugs ur way I'm sorry it's taking so long for you hope not too much longer now 
All the other ladies hope your all well and being treated like princesses like u should be it's not easy being pregnant xxx


----------



## debzie

Happy 20 weeks abi and happy 19 weeks mrsmigg. 

Davies if your waters have gone they may just use the pessaries rather than the syntosin drip. Hopefully it won't come to that.


----------



## puppycat

Abi 2012 said:


> All the other ladies hope your all well and being treated like princesses like u should be it's not easy being pregnant xxx

:rofl: :rofl:

I think even if I had broken every limb possible I'd still be expected to run around and do everything AND have my DH go off to work for 9hr days.


----------



## Abi 2012

Aww hun maybe being busy will make things start? Sorry ur feeling so down hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah me too Pups. He's enjoyed two lies in this weekend and I've run around like a blue arsed fly. I have to treat him very gently at the moment because of his sister and obviously I want to make this as easy for him as I can but bloody hell I'm shattered. He had a few drinks last night and wanted to talk about it. It was half 1 in the morning and I just wanted my bed. I felt awful but I was so tired.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Justwaiting - Such a beautiful bouncing baby boy!!

Daviess - awww hunny, hope things start progressing much more quickly from now on!


----------



## daviess3

No more news here!! Contractions r intense but come anything from 7-13 mins! There so intense eve with tens machine I can't move! I'm absolutely shattered fed up an worried that this is doing nothing!! I don't quite no how I'm gonna get through this evening!! X


----------



## daviess3

Ps how's never? Any news hope she's having more luck than me xo


----------



## puppycat

No news from Never for a few hrs but she's likely got hubbie there and he doesn't let her use bnb.

Davies i really feel for you chick.


----------



## daviess3

Oh pup in in agony!! Had enough now!! Been up 36 hours when I get a contraction feel like I want a poo! But then sit on loo nothing! X


----------



## puppycat

When were you last examined?


----------



## Madrid98

Shouldn't you go back to hospital Davies? The poo feeling may mean you've dilated more than you may think. They should check you out again


----------



## bumpyplease

i think you should go get examined davies, sometimes things suddenly progress really quickly and you might not realise it....we dont want you having this bubba at home on your own! 
ps: you are doing amazing by the way you are my hero!! You must be shattered!


----------



## justwaiting

Davies I agree might be time to head back up the hospital if ur having a feeling like needing ro poo every contraction some ppl contractions never get regular. I have everything crossed you've made some good progress.

Afm I have an unsettled man on my hands woke up to him going off his head when I pithily
To my boob he thrashed about clamped down and twisted on my already mangled nipple. Tears came to my eyes. He's never been so unsettled and upset for no apparent reason. Finally got him to latch with the nipple shield wasn't game to let him near me without it. He's been cluster feeding two two 1.5 hour feeds 30mins apart and now 2 hrs later I'm here again. He must be growing. Mumma could use a nap


----------



## Neversaynever

Awwww Kellie must be hard chick :hugs:

Davies..you're doing much better than me..zilcho happening here apart from period pain and had that since they put the pessary in. They already said its likely to be a long drawn out labour because I'm still 37+2 and baby is being evicted earlier as well as it being first labour. Hang in there sweet, rest as much as you possibly can too :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok too? 

XxX


----------



## Madrid98

Just, give him as much as he wants/asks. Babies have days like that for some reason & then they'll return to their normal self. 

NSN you never know! Yours may speed up too!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: just xx

Davies hope things get moving for you xx

Never hope your induction starts to work soon xx

Happy 19weeks mrsmig xx


----------



## daviess3

It's not a pushing pain it's just I felt like I could go! Bit that's gone again!! I was last monitored pup at hospital so 0130am, 
Never I'm not going to b given the pessary as my waters have gone they will just hook me straight up to drip apparently! 

Girls I am reading just not taking a lot in I'm sorry x


----------



## puppycat

Yes i definitely think its time you were re-checked. They won't turn you away hun and it might help you continue if you know you are progressing.


----------



## Mrskg

Davies you are doing amazing keeping us updated :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

just- sorry to hear bubba has been having an odd day today with his feeding :/ hope he starts latching well again hun xxx hugs coming your way :hugs:

davies- your doing great hun keep it up sweetie maybe going to get checked again would be a good idea as the other girls have said! but thats up to you sending hugs to you too xx :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Wow Sarah a lot is going on for you I've just read and catches up I think you should go back and get checked again since your waters have gone they should only leave you 24 hours as it can cause infection xxx

Never sorry things are not progressing for you either sending labour waves your way xxx

How are you feeling today puppy ? 


Not much too report here , had my baby shower yesterday it went amazingly well had so much fun with friends and family I even got cuddles with my friends 13 day old little boy and I was so nervous holding him it's been a while since I held a newborn 

Aarron stayed at his friends last night but he has came back unwell he has had the runs and been passed out on the sofa for the last couple of hours which is unusual for him 


How is everyone else today xxx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I agree, I think you should get rechecked. Feeling the need to poo is a sign you are getting closer. Don't apologize for not being able to retain what you've read! You are in labor!


----------



## filipenko32

Good evening ladies, we have had a 6 friends staying over this weekend so I am a bit shattered, def going to catch up tomorrow! Just checking that we haven't had another parl baby added!! Thinking about you 3rd tri ladies! xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Fili that sunds exhausting x nope no babies yet I've been on tender hooks stalking all day def gonna get a smart phone when I upgrade in jan imwant to be able to update while in labour too :haha: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

No new babies yet fili but 2 in labour......eeeek!


----------



## filipenko32

Yikes, better check in first thing tomorrow morning then!! Night everyone :sleep: for me! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Losing my f*ckin patience over here.

So sick of the constant backache, the pressure on my back and the ache, the selfishness of my husband and the constant naughtiness from my daughter.

I swear I will explode shortly and they'll both be sorry because I'll decorate the place with them.


----------



## Embo78

:hugs: pups


----------



## wookie130

Awww...:hugs:, Puppy. Your turn is coming right around the bend.

I've been on another vacation (again!), and just got back, and haven't been through the pages I've missed. This thread just moves so quickly! From what I've gathered, Never and Daviess are both currently in labor? If so, EXCELLENT!!! Embo, Puppy, and Croydon, you're next!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs to Pups. Feeling much the same myself but I'm a lot less pregnant so you have my total sympathy. Men can be such tits. 
Jen, glad you enjoyed the baby shower. 
Fil good to see you back. 
Davies you are doing great. I'm sorry this is dragging on for you so much. I hope once things really get going for you that it's really quick. 
Never, same goes for you. 
Just, the first couple of weeks is so hard but I promise you it gets better. 
Sorry girls I can't remember much more. Been to a 9th birthday pool party this afternoon over an hours drive away, and I'm shattered. My SIL's condition has deteriorated further, I think she is near the end now. Sadly it doesn't look like they will get her home for her last few days/weeks as they had hoped.


----------



## Abi 2012

aww pup i dont know what too say sweetie :( sending more hugs :hugs:

just thought i would post a quick 20 week bump pic its kinda dark ish and im wearing me comfy clothes so excuse me lol xxx

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0890.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Oh, Davies, I really can't believe they are letting you stay home this long after your water has broken! I hope you went back to the hospital. 

Jen- Poor baby, I hope he feels better soon!

Puppy- Sounds awful! I can't believe you're going to labor at home with all that. I would go to the hospital just for a vacation! :haha:

AFM- I'm feeling okay, all this stress is giving me contractions though. My hubby and teenagers have gone camping with the youth group until Tuesday afternoon, so I'm home with my 3 little guys for a few days. Talk about tiring! I cried like a baby in church today, so hard. Wish I could get on a plane today.


----------



## puppycat

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Puppy- Sounds awful! I can't believe you're going to labor at home with all that. I would go to the hospital just for a vacation! :haha:

It has crossed my mind don't worry.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: puppyy lol at escaping to hospital xx

Great pic abi xxx

Mrsmig I hope it's quick an painless thinking of you Mark an family at this sad time xxx

:hugs: mom2 I hope the next 10days fly by xxx


----------



## daviess3

Ladies thank you so much for all ur support etc over last few days I really appreciate it! Going yo try shut my eyes for a while contractions off an on! Some really painful some not! I check baby with my monitor all good!! I couldn't face going to b told I was 1cm! So I didn't we will leave at 8am will update when I can I hope it is quick! Painfree! I no I no!!! Love u all xxxx


Never contraction dust to you I'm going straight on drip apparently!!! X


----------



## justwaiting

Oh pups sorry things are rough atm

Davies ur labour sounds so similar to mIne it so bloody frusterating and disheartening. Hang in there Hun 

Abi lOvely bump shot


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies...you'll be straight on the drip..they only use the pessary to dilate you enough to break the waters so you're already there..labour :dust: and hugs to you

Pups..em..croy come on :dust:

Brain fried but love and :hugs: to everyone else :flower:

XxX


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Thinking of you hun, praying still that your little one comes out soon and is nice to mummy!
Hope you can get some rest before you need to go back in :) Hugs!!

Abi - Happy Halfway! Its a great milestone

no new news over here, baby is clearly comfy inside. But he gets to come out this week so I am trying to make the most of every moment before he arrives. Its breaking heat records here in Seattle, which is no fun. No one has air conditioning because we so rarely have days like this. Our church meets in a gym so there was air con there and then we went to lunch with friends, more air conditioning and then home...no air conditioning here but its coolish. Hoping it stays this way. Last night I was laid on the couch with a wet towel on me and a fan blowing at me to stay cool. It was amazing!

Ok, off to find an ice lolly to cool me down. Not long now NSN, pups and embo and REALLY not long for you Sarah. Can't wait to hear that he./she arrived safe and sound.


----------



## daviess3

Croy sleep!!! I'm shattered no sleep is not good!! Make the most of it in case u labour over few days to!! Im physically shattered!! 9 an half hours sn then the equivilant of marathon running!!! Help!!! I need sleep can't lay down contractions to painful!! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Cheering u on Sarah and hope u can sleep!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Davies, I can't believe you're having to labor on your own ad in so much pain!! What time is it there now? I hope it's close to when you can go in. You're a rocks tar doing it all on your own! Xx


----------



## daviess3

It's 2330! Hubby's here downstairs he's been so good bless him! But he can't help or do anything he may aswell sleep sum1 might! Am shattered. X


----------



## puppycat

I know it sounds lame but have you tried a couple of paracetamol and a hot cuppa tea (the tea helps the paracetamol to work)


----------



## daviess3

Does it? They said to take co drydamol so I had 2 at hospital an another one at home which shall I take codrydamol or paracetamol x


----------



## puppycat

Yeh hot tea is an adjuvant for paracetamol - basically it makes it work more efficiently and effectively. Full of useless shit me! lol

I know paracetamol is what they'd suggest normally, I don't know much about codrydamol but it's obviously part of the same family of medicines with the -amol ending.


----------



## daviess3

It's codeine family which she said was not stronger than paracetamol but so far not made any difference!! Neither did paracetamol either! I'm walking round aimlessly wishing time away! I need pain relief wow to labour at home pups ur a trooper! X


----------



## Bumpblues82

codine and paracetamol are diff families (husband is a chemist) codine is sronger than paracetamol thats why when u get cocodamol there is less codin in it.. paracetamol is crap for most pain i find ibruprofen is better but u cant take it when preg or codine... x


----------



## puppycat

Third tri ladies are you getting lots of clear discharge? It's a bit thicker than water I think but ick it's so classy! I keep thinking maybe I have a fluid leak (which of course would give me an excuse to call the MW so she can examine me!) but I think it's just discharge.


----------



## daviess3

Bump how u doing? The hospital gave me codrydamol? Told me to take it? X

Pups I had lots of discharge but mainly white? Not clear! Maybe u should! X

I can't lay down when I do I get worst contraction ever I have to sit up an still feel it in lower back! Hard work I can't get comfy help!!! X


----------



## croydongirl

pups - I was dripping for weeks! Its slowed down a bit in the last few days but I was worried I was leaking, but doc checked me out during an appointment but it was nothing to worry about. 

Davies - I cannot believe you have the energy to be on here while you are IN labor. Hoping your contractions get closer together soon so you can go back and get the pain relief you want. Hope that having your hubs get some rest will help him be even more supportive for you. 

I'm too hot. It is miserable. Not sure what else to try to cool down. Sad huge mama over here! Wishing there was some Malibu rum in my pineapple juice and ice :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- I'm just shocked that sent you home with pain relievers until Monday when your water has broken. Some women don't ever get the real close together contractions, so if you are one of those you will never have 3 in 10 minutes! Here if my contractions are to the painful/can't sleep stage they want me in the hospital and I want my epidural!


----------



## heart tree

I agree Mom2, Davies needs her epidural NOW! What are they waiting for? 

Davies, you are amazing to be doing all of this on your own. I would be knocking on the hospital's door demanding they let me in.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It doesn't work like that in the NHS sadly! They will tell you to sit in the canteen! Though it is true that she who shouts loudest gets attended to more quickly so if things become really unbearable Davies do go back.


----------



## daviess3

Every contraction is horrific even with tens machine on my back! I'm so frigging tired but can't even sleep in between as when one comes there do intense I can't move any part of my body! I'm really not in good way shall I just go? Thing is to get there they tell my I'm stupid an only 2cm an I can't have an epidural till 4cm I think I will cry!!! I'm just to tired! I will b cryinh!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Go!!! You are in hard labor! You need to go!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Contractions that intense are doing something. I highly doubt you are only at 2cm! You don't want to miss the window for your epidural, get your butt to the hospital and get checked out!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- you've been laboring for days on your own. Your contractions are getting much more painful and intense, unless you want to have this baby in your living room you'd better go, hun. :hugs:


MrsM- That sounds horrible. Makes me appreciate our medical system more. I need to schedule my hospital tour so I can pick my hospital. I think I'm going to the one my friend just had her baby at. The recover room was huge with a queen size bed! I spend 48 hours in the recovery room, so its comfort is important.


----------



## daviess3

Last contraction was 35 seconds sn relatively easy!! Now gonna take next one an call I'm sat on side of my bed with dressing gown on! Washed my hair tonight so it's all fresh x


----------



## hopeful23456

I think u should go in! Get the epi too. 2am there, crazy... Wish u could have slept :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Going to hospital there to intense


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Good decision, girl! I hope you get your epi!


----------



## croydongirl

Davies - Thinking of you - I am certain you are going to be surprised about how far along you are when they re check you. I am hoping for 5cm at least for you so you can get the epi as soon as you get there!!

You go girl!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hope you're doing ok Davies :hugs:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Girls I'm 9cm!!!!! Can u believe it!! I'm so excited got a new lease of life x


----------



## Neversaynever

Fuck Davies you rock!!! Go girl..you're going to meet your rainbow so soon :sad2:

Any pain relief or is it too late??

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

You're my hero Davies :) 9 centimetres!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see your gorgeous rainbow :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## croydongirl

I KNEW it!!!! Oh my goodness I am so excited for you, the longest toughets part is done, now push that bubba out and give them a cuddle from all of us!!! Crying with joy for you!!


----------



## heart tree

Davies!! I knew it! You are incredible. Not sure you are getting that epi. Same thing happened to me. I kept waiting to get it until it got unbearable. By the time I asked, it was too late. You amaze me doing it all at home while updating us and washing your hair. Can't wait for your next update! Good luck babe!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Good luck Davies!! Thats AMAZING!


----------



## justwaiting

That's so exciting Davies can't wait to hear how it all went good luck hun


----------



## daviess3

Still 9cm so much more manageable with gas not having an epidural at the moment unless I need to later!! X


----------



## puppycat

Holy shizzle!!!

You got to 9cm on feckin paracetamol. You are MY hero now!!

Nearly there dude, nearly there!


----------



## Embo78

Davies you're amazing! Gas and air is the BEST. 
I was induced with my dd2 and ds and only had gas and air but I wasn't given the hormone drip. 
If I have to have it this time I won't hesitate getting the Epi!!

Been up most of the night worrying about my appt :( Gav informed me last night he's not sure I should be induced yet. This has made me question my decision because I seem to be managing my pain better and my blood pressure is fine for now.
I'm really struggling with this decision. What would you ladies do?

My options are - have a sweep today and get my induction date for this week?
Or - have sweep today, wait til Friday and have another sweep (from midwife) Get my blood pressure checked regularly from 40 weeks. Agree to induction next week at 41 weeks.

Just curious as to what you would all do?!?


----------



## Embo78

Davies you're amazing! Gas and air is the BEST. 
I was induced with my dd2 and ds and only had gas and air but I wasn't given the hormone drip. 
If I have to have it this time I won't hesitate getting the Epi!!

Been up most of the night worrying about my appt :( Gav informed me last night he's not sure I should be induced yet. This has made me question my decision because I seem to be managing my pain better and my blood pressure is fine for now.
I'm really struggling with this decision. What would you ladies do?

My options are - have a sweep today and get my induction date for this week?
Or - have sweep today, wait til Friday and have another sweep (from midwife) Get my blood pressure checked regularly from 40 weeks. Agree to induction next week at 41 weeks.

Just curious as to what you would all do?!?


----------



## heart tree

I can't believe you are updating at 9 cm. You have redefined the term Rock Star!


----------



## jenny25

My god Davies you bloody rock I hope just now your sitting cuddling your little baby will check in again soon xxxx

Hey girls up early for hospital appointment have a scan a 8.25 then clinic can I ask that you pray that my fluid level hasn't increased anymore chances will be that they will bring me in too deliver me if that's the case xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

wow davies you have done so well sweetie 9cm im so glad to hear your that close to having your baby :D cant wait for pic and to hear about how it goes from here on... good luck sweetie :) :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Yay Davies so exciting x can't wait for update x

Gl at app Jenny x

Embo I'm not sure see what your mw thinks x 

Only 7.20am bloody hubby woke me up,leaving for work an first thing imthought was i wonder if there's any babies yet x hope I can get back to sleep for a wee while at least xxx


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Keeping you and your baby in my thoughts. You have rocked it girl. Can't wait to see LO!!!


----------



## heart tree

Em I would probably wait. Not sure why I'm saying that, but it is my gut reaction. You may end up going naturally if you wait. 

Jen I hope the levels are ok. Praying you can keep cooking Kieran a bit longer. 

Davies I'm off to bed. Can't wait for news tomorrow. 

Abi congrats on 20 weeks!

Mrskg go back to sleep!


----------



## jenny25

I'm that bloody nervous I threw up in my bathroom bin oops xxx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Amanda hows little miss doing xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh hon, just remember that Hopeful and I had ours at 34 weeks and they are fine. I know it's not ideal but if he had to come out now, you are in the safe zone. Still, I hope he can stay in longer. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

She's sleeping on me. I need to try and put her down so I can get some sleep. She has reflux so I can't put her down right after she feeds. Otherwise, she's great. Thanks.


----------



## jenny25

Aww Amanda she is so adorable I keep looking at her pics and thinking ahhhh how's the reflux is it getting any better ? Xx


I know Hun its just the unknown that's more scary I know I will be delivering in 2 weeks time if everything is ok today xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Wonder what the chances are of 3 rainbows today x Davies never an puppy? Or maybe 4 if you join the race Jenny x baby boom here we come x


----------



## Abi 2012

that would be exciting wouldnt it mrskg :)


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for your input ladies.

I think I'll go to my appt and see what my consultant advises.

Maybe my rainbow will be in the running too :shrug:


----------



## Abi 2012

yes embo i think u should talk with your consultant :) 

heart glad D is doing great apart from the reflux, bless her she is adorable :D xxx


----------



## sara1

Davies- you really are amazing!!!! 9cm all on your own! Rock star indeed! I hope you're holding your little one right now :cloud9:

NSN- how are you holding up? Hope things are speeding along (or already done) :hugs:

Jen- good luck with the doctor. Hope you get to keep your little man in there for a few more weeks! 

Heart- always great to hear how well you and Delilah are doing!


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg Davies I knew things would be progressing but 9cm on your own at home with no proper pain relief is amazing! You should be proud of yourself! My betting is you're holding your beautiful rainbow in your arms right now!!!

Nsn hope things have started for you, I think we will have 2 newborn bubbas on the thread by later today!

Embo I think speaking to your consultant about your concerns is a good idea, glad you are feeling a bit better at the moment.

Jen gd luck with your scan and apptmt today

Croy I feel for you, must be frustrating that nothing is happening, remember Kellie and Davies had no warnings either so today could be the day!! That heat sounds horrible! It was hot in the UK a couple of weeks ago and no one knew what to do with themselves! Thankfully it's cooled down to a nice temp now!

Heart, Kellie, hopeful hope u are all good loving the mummy updates!

Mrsm my thoughts are with you, I hope the next few days are not too tough x

Hi everyone else hope everyone's ok?

The last few days I've been sooooo tired I'm really struggling to get out of bed this morning, not liking it!!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies...you know you've now set a bloody president for everyone else :haha: besides, you were the one who said they didn't do pain which puts a massive smile on my face because you've done fantastically girl :hugs: now why aren't you updating whilst delivering :growlmad: :rofl: :hugs:

Pups...pop the poppy out

Croy...tell your son he needs to leave the safe house now

Em...why doesn't Gav want to go down be induction route? Hope you have some questions for your appointment so you can come to a decision :thumbup:

Amanda..love your update...D is so beautiful don't you just stare at her all day?!

Hopeful..how're the twins doing? Take it they're taking more of your time up these days?

Kellie...hope the little tinker is being nice to your boobs today

Sara...Abi...sticky...fitzy...mrsk...mrsM....Jen...bumpy...fitzy...errrrrrmmmm can't remember oh justkeep....erm brain fried :dohh: 

AFM, first pessary failed :rofl: hubby keeps telling me I've got to share this baby at some point :rofl:

Repeating the process starting at 2 am :coffee:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh you poor thing Andrea, so have you just got to wait and chill around the hospital until 2am then? Ps: I wouldn't want to share oopsie either!


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumps...yeah :coffee: not like I haven't been here forever anyway so what's another couple of days :haha:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Jen, praying all is well for you. 
Embo, I'm thinking go for the sweep and save the induction till next week if you are not comfortable with having it yet. 
Davies you are ace!! I didn't have any pain relief but gas and air and I was 10 cm when I got to the hospital but that's only cos my labour was so damned quick!!! The pain is so intense I can't imagine coping with it for hours at home like you did. 
I bet baby is here now, can't wait for an update! 
Never, I hope that second pessary did the trick. We all want you to share the baby too!


----------



## sara1

Mismig- How are you doing. How's Mark's sister? It's so hard, I hope things aren't too terrible for you right now!


----------



## sara1

Never- That baby is bound and determined to stay snuggled in there eh. Hope the next one does the trick for you. you've been so amazingly positive... I'd have gone nuts by now with all the false starts :hugs:

Embo- I'm going to second what mismig said... maybe go for the sweep and then wait and see. I can't imagine how frustrated you must be!

Croy- You never know... Things could happen suddenly for you too.

Pups- any news from you??

Bumpy- Sorry to hear your so tired... It's no fun at all when you feel like your sapped of energy. I've not been feeling particularly spry myself the last few days, but it's 102 outside so I'm using that as my excuse for laziness. 

Afm- I have to have steroid shots twice a day, today and tomorrow. My doctor recommends them for anyone with GD since the chances I'll make it to term are reduced and they insure good lung maturation. The downside (aside from the needles in the ass that is) is that I'm not allowed any carbs/sugars/fruits/salt for 3 days because the steroids spike your glucose through the roof! Grilled chicken breast and salad for 72 hours... I'll start growing feathers!:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara that sounds bleak! At least there are plans in place to ensure good lung maturity. I'm sure when your little girl arrives she will be in fine health and all this stress will be a distant memory. A girl I used to work with who's parents live across the road from me had her second baby yesterday, and was diagnosed with GD. I think they induced her a couple of weeks early, a healthy 8lb boy. I can't wait to see him!
Things are ok here thank you, difficult of course. Now the end is inevitable it's just a case of accepting it, Mark is trying to be philosophical about it. He enjoyed going down to see her on Friday and she was fairly lucid. They were hoping to get her home for the last few days or weeks but yesterday it seems she deteriorated so I don't think that's an option now. Her daughter has decided she can't go and visit her in hospital anymore as she no longer recognises her, it's hideously painful. Mark's mum died of cancer when he was a similar age to her two, and it's bringing a lot of that back. 
We are going down to London next week to stay with Marks other sister, mark was hoping to see Debbie again next week but it's not looking probable now. I feel dreadfully sorry for his other sister. There are 5 siblings, Mark and two brothers and two sisters, so Debbie is Joanne's only sister. They have both lived in London for years and done so much together all their lives, they are really close. Joanne is going to miss her so much. 
All we hope now is that it's over fairly quickly and painlessly. God, sorry for the depressing ramble. It seems inappropriate when we are all looking forward to celebrating the start of new lives.


----------



## Madrid98

wow Davies! that's amazing!!!!!! I'm sure you're holding your baby already. Well done hun :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Not inappropriate at all, if you can't ramble here where can you. I'm so very sorry that things have turned out this way. At this point I guess it's just down to hoping for a quick easy passing. It sounds like Mark's handling it fairly well. It must be dreadful for her daughter and sister. My heart goes out to you, Mark and all his family. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

Hey back from appointment now baby's fluid has increased again from 19.6 to 20.5 so not too much so no need to intervene now but I have a date my elective section is booked for 31st aug so 3 weeks on Friday he is 5lb5 just now consultant said if I go into
Natural labour before the section she is quiet happy too let me go natural but she won't induce me as it could rupture my scar so all in all in happy xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

MrsM...that's just so sad :cry:

Sara..word of warning..those steroids sting and hurt like a bitch :wacko:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good news Jenny. I'm really pleased for you! Thank you Sara. :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Great news Jen! 

NSN- I know... my poor bum :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Davies, I cant wait to hear about the birth. Im guessing your holding your little one right now aswell. You've done amazing staying at home until 9cm, wow!

Sara, it sounds like your under really good care getting steroid injections to strengthen the lungs. More and more people that Ive spoken to know someone with GD and all are still success stories. It just seems that they will section you earlier. 

MrsM, my thoughts go out to you and Mark's family, its really awful.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Wow! *Davies *you are amazing! Hope you are currently snuggling with your little one. Cant wit to see a pic! Well done you :hugs: :happydance: Oh and I reckon your team :pink:!!! x

*Jen *Fab news! All sounds promising x

*MrsM * Im sorry she has deteriorated so quickly. I hope Mark and the family get to say their goodbyes and she goes peacefully. It must be a very emotional time for you all :hugs: x

*Heart * I love your Delilah updates. I cant wait for my boo to be born so I can have cuddles. Hope the reflux improves soon x

*Hopeful *- How are A and D? x

*Sara *- It sounds like a great plan you are on. The injections and stress will be all a distant memory once you have your little one in your arms x

I hope everyone else is doing well. All you ladies are so close now. Really cant wait to see pics.

My DH told his work mates friday. They are all v pleased, and im enjoying more people knowing. So thank you all for the advice xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

It seems like ages ago now, because of the exciting weekend. But thanks all for the comments regarding my scan pics! All my pics are in my journal. Hoping boo doesnt snuggle its face into my uterus at 20 weeks, cos we cant seem to get a good 4D pic because of all the snuggling!!! I think the 20 wk one will be amazing and hoping we will see its little face :happydance: We are really on :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Girls, I've been having a few cramps and lower back pain today. Last night I felt really bloated and gassy. Is this normal for 19 weeks? I'm hoping the back pain is due to my growing bump, as it's had quite a spurt i the last couple of weeks. I have been feeling movement so I know baby is still bopping around in there but the lower back pain is concerning me.


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrs m I have been getting that too don't think it's anything to worry about xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Abi. Another thing I meant to mention is needing to wee more often. I know this is a common pregnancy complaint, but I never got it in first tri, it has only started in the last couple of days. I feel like everything is suddenly lower and putting pressure on me.


----------



## sara1

Mismig- I've also had lower back pain lately... the last 2 weeks I reckon. It's not severe, but achy and its worse the longer I'm on my feet. Unfortunately, bloated and gassy is very much par for the course as well... sounds like normal stuff to me :)


----------



## puppycat

Back pressure and increased urination could also be signs of a uti. When's your next mw appt?


----------



## jenny25

I agree with puppy hun lots of changes and growth spurts happen around that stage too honey I know I got aches when my af was due xx


----------



## bumpyplease

stalking for davies updates! i guess shes either in the thick of things right now or holding her LO! so excited for her and hope everything has gone well! still cant believe she thought she was going to be last and then it came out of no where! 

em - hope your apptmt went well and you have come to a decision?

pups how you feeling today?

sara - steroid shots sound painful, hope the boring bland food is not getting you down too much..at least its only 72 hrs i guess.

great news jen - wow 3 weeks till d-day! getting so exciting in here just lately!

mrs m - yeah back ache around 20 weeks was normal for me, i remember because i was on holiday in france at the time and remember feeling achy and having to wee a lot! it will only get worse im afraid! but like pup said if it gets intense then spk to midwife to make sure you havent got an infection xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone. Pups my next midwife appointment is 28 weeks!!! How bad is that? I just feel like AF is going to turn up any minute. I think I've maybe overdone it with being busy and late nights these last few weeks as well. Dd is in bed at the moment so I'm calling it a day with the chores for now (not that I've done many!) and having a couple of hours on the sofa in front of the Olympics. And stalking for news from Davies!


----------



## daviess3

I'm a mummy it's a girl born at 12.26 weighing 8lb 1oz 
Update more soon xx


----------



## puppycat

Mrs M do you ache more when you go to the loo? Are you weeing plenty each time you go? If i were you i'd book a mw appt for whenever her next surgery is to get your urine tested (unless you have those sticks and can test yourself)

I am beyond stressed. Laura is testing me every minute atm and i'm not coping well. The stress of it has completely stalled all the pains i had this morning before she woke up and there's nobody around to help me or have her. I have put on her favourite dvd and she's clearly tired but if i put her to bed now she won't go until late tonight. Lesser of 2 evils?


----------



## puppycat

Eeeeeeeeeep! Davies that's amazing!!

So exciting. Well done you! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Davies!!!!!! Congrats!! I knew you were team pink! Thanks for the update, lots of love!! Can't wait for more news!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pups if you put her to bed now will there be somebody to help you with her later when she stays up later? Give yourself an hour now?


----------



## puppycat

Nope.

G doesn't finish until 8.30pm, mum's out tonight at a family meal, neighbour's home alone with 5 kids and a dog and her hubby doesn't get home til 7.30pm.

:cry:


----------



## pink80

Mrs M - I've had a fair bit of back ache and cramping over the last few weeks or so (i'd say it started at about 20 weeks ish), I think it's a growth spurt as everything seems suddenly bigger!! I wouldn't worry, but I would get checked for a UTI as pups said, you might even just beable to take a sample to the GP to check if you can't get a Midwife appointment.

Pups - sorry you're feeling bad, it must be so hard, wish there was something we could do to make it easier :hugs:

Davies - Congratulations, so pleased for you :happydance: Can't wait for the (end of) story!


----------



## Embo78

Davies congrats. I was right yay but that nub shot was pretty clear :) :)

Well done girl! Your rainbow is here :)

What did you name her?


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Davies :cloud9:

Mrsmig is it constant or when moving about I suffer really bad back pain with my pregnancies I've already bought a back support in preparation x

:hugs: puppy x

Great news Jenny x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Aww Davies, congrats!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Davies, thats brilliant news. Congratulations to you. Cant wait to hear more details and the name etc x

MrsM, I get back pain too and cramping quite frequently, I figure its when teh baby is taking a growth spurt, sounds all normal to me!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats davies! so so so happy for you another rainbow baby is born!!!!!!! cant wait to hear your birth story and what you named her!

hope it went ok xx


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulations Davies :yipee:
Can't wait to hear all the details! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies...you updated an hour after having her :howdy: fantastic news sweetie, can't wait for all the details :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hang on a minute...
Davies, your baby was 8lb 1???? You were TINY!! Where the fuck did you put her??? Well done again. So excited for you. With the sadness we have had at home this news has been just what I needed today.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congratulations Davies!!!!!! Im so pleased for you! I thought you were team :pink: Cant wait to hear your birth story and find out what your gorgeous girls name is :) Enjoy every minute :cloud9: xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hang on a minute...
> Davies, your baby was 8lb 1???? You were TINY!! Where the fuck did you put her??? Well done again. So excited for you.

:haha: I was going to say the same thing lol!! Congrats on your BIG girl daviess, excited to hear how things went but hope that mom and baby are resting and recovering well! :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

haha so true mrsm! im huge and will probably drop a tiny one out lol!!!!!

florida are you being induced because of the twins? cant be long now! are you prepared?!


----------



## jenny25

Aww Sarah congratulations on your girl darling well done xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Davies!!!! :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Just stalking for news of Davies can see babys arrived, if you see this hunni huge congratulations xx


----------



## Mrskg

Mrsmig in wondered that too x I'm usually a size 10 when pregnant I go like the Michelin man an all mine have been 6lb odds ....madness x bet Davies will be back in her own jeans tomorrow lol x 

Cant wait to hear her name Davies xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Congratulations Davies on your little girl. Can't believe u had a bigger baby than me. Can't wait to hear all about it and hear her name xoxo.

Pups sorry Laura is giving u such a hard time. She knows life's about to change I bet and is acting out a bit maybe. 

Afm- saw a lactation consultant I have been feeding Owen for far too long have cut his feeds to 20-25 mins and he is sleeping better and longer!! I have to wear a shield on the nipple he has destroyed and learnt a better way of attaching him. She said his tongue tie is causing him to hurt me and once that's snipped hopefully it'll be smooth sailing!!
Oh and I've lost te full 16kgs i put on in 9days so happy

I hope everyone else is going ok!!
Never how u progressing?
Embo and croy how r u feeling?


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats sarah!!!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## bumpyplease

really happy you seem to have the feeding sorted kellie! well done!
you have lost ALL of your preg weight? what? how? AMAZING! i imagine mine is gonna take ages to come off!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- :wohoo: Yay! I knew it was a girl! All those fruit cravings don't lie. :haha: Couldn't be happier for you! :happydance:

Embo- I would get the sweep and put off the induction, if your body isn't ready it can be a long painful process that can end in C section. 

Jenny- So happy that your son can stay in there a bit longer!

MrsM- Big hugs. :hugs: That must be so hard for your hubby.


----------



## fitzy79

Davies, HUGE congrats on the birth of your little bundle of pink! You must be over the moon...I love a good Rainbow baby ending!


----------



## daviess3

Right long story but here goes.......
S you no I went up there yest as pain got to much I get there they say I'm 9cm! I nearly wet myself with excitement! Decide to stay drug free etc! Anyway they think I'm to calm for 9cm so doc examines me an I'm says hot it wrong I'm 4cm an must have a drip in immediately as its been so long since waters etc, so ask me what want to do an basically I cry say everything they give me Pethadine an I'm out if it! Epidural was fine to go inward fine they took 3 people to out Canula in that wasn't nice!


----------



## Mrskg

Any name yet davies? X

Aw not so good they got that so wrong but glad your holding your baby now x


----------



## heart tree

Sarah, huge Congrats mummy! I KNEW it was a girl from your 12 week scan. Can't wait for the rest of the story. Can't wait to find out her name and see pics. So happy for you sweetie. 

Haven't caught up yet. Needed to get the baby news first. YIPPEE!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

im so fed up today! im in such a horrid mood.. im STILL having bad pains and not the crampy kind you would normally get either! then i am getting gushed of bright red blood! and have to be like this till wed as hosp wont do anything help my sons being really naughty at the min which is unlike him too i just wanna curl up go to sleep and not wake up ive just had enough!!


----------



## LeeC

Sarah, congratulations on the birth of your baby girl. I bet she is everything you always dreamed of. Delighted for you. Love to you and your family. Looking forward to pics x.


----------



## Abi 2012

Big big congrats davies you must be shattered Hun so glad she is here now :) hope your both well and wow big bubba xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

How are you lee? Still think of u and Amos often love ya chick x


----------



## LeeC

Pop on over to RPL thread Bumpy ;)

How are you doing? Wow the time seems like it's flying by for you all. xxx


----------



## sammihanvey

Hi I'm new to this so not sure if I'm even typing in right place!!! I have literally just found out I'm pregnant (4 weeks approx). This comes after two losses. One last sept (8-10 weeks) and in march (6 weeks). Has anyone else had similar experience and then had a healthy baby??? I'm also 42 and have a healthy 15 year old


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi sammi, welcome and congrats on your pregnancy
i had a little boy he is now 5 then i went on to have 3 mc's in a row, 1st at 6 week 2nd at 11 week no baby at all seen, 3rd in jan went for a scan at 11 1/2 weeks baby died at 8 weeks im now pregnant with number 5 20 weeks and everything is going fine this time round, everyone on this forum has had atleast 2 mc's and its been hard for us all we know what your going through, we will all try our best to help you when we can, its a great forum lots of lovely pregnant ladies to share stories, advise and show u it doesnt alway end in mc. take today for instance we had a baby girl born she was lovely and healthy 8lb baby and we are all very please and totally happy for her mum :) anyway hun if u want to talk this is the place to be :D hope you get as much from this thread as we all have and good luck with your pregnancy sending lots of sticky dust your way hun and hugs for you too xxx :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Davies!! - Baby girl, I can't believe it. I am so so happy for you! I look forward to hearing more details but I am sure you have other things on your mind!!

Sammi - Welcome!! I am so sorry for your losses and wish you all the best for this pregnancy. There are lots of ladies on here who have similar stories to you. You have joined at a crazy time, there are lots of us about to pop! However, there are lots more earlier in pregnancies too. I hope you can find the support you need. Its a scary time at the beginning.

afm - I was really hoping that things were starting for me last night. I had so much discomfort and was up to go to the bathroom feeling tons of pressure, I was tossing and turning and uncomfortable. Things were starting to feel painful but I ended up stacking tons of pillows and being able to fall asleep almost sitting up - which was good because laying on either side wasn't working. Around 4am I finally fell asleep and when I woke up with hubs at 7.30am everything was feeling normal. BOO.

Went back to sleep until 10am which felt good but I wish I was still having cramping. 

The day is muggy but thankfully cooler than yesterday.


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome sammi x x

Croy you will be soon :thumbup:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Welcome Sammi, as you will see so many of us have had losses and are now on our successful pregnancies.
Some peoples seem to have been just sheer bad luck, whilst others have had underlying problems and with the right treatments are now having success.
Best of luck to you, I hope this pregnancy is a keeper for you x


----------



## sammihanvey

That's very kind, thanks to u both. Really helps to read success stories. I'm prepared for the worst but hopin for the best. My best wishes to u all too xxx


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations Davies. So happy for you. :cloud9:

Hello Lee may have a stalk to hope you are well. x:flower:

Welcome Sammi:hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

most of us were in the early stages, and some still are hun its natuaral to be cautious after mc's hun dont afraid to say what your feeling on here we all felt cautious at some stage hope your feeling ok though hun :) xx


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome sammi! :hi:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Davies what a nightmare! How could they have done that to you? All worth it in the end though! Hope you are recovering well. 
Sammi, welcome! I'm 39, have a daughter who is 3 in November, then had 2 losses last year, one at 7 weeks and one at 10. I was found to have low progesterone but the docs weren't willing to do anything about it, and as I am in the uk they didn't test my losses as I hadn't had 3, so as far as I know it was "bad luck". I am 19 weeks pregnant with this one, I have my scan on Thursday. It's been difficult to imagine that this time is going to be ok, but with the help of these ladies I've got this far! Good luck, you are in a good place here and as you can see we have lots of success stories!


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome sammi! 

Hi lee!


----------



## justwaiting

Welcome sammi congrats on ur Bfp you've found the right place to help u thru these difficult first few weeks/months.
Sorry for your losses I hope this is your rainbow

Davies how the hell Do they mistake 4for 9 wow. Glad baby girl is here safe and in your arms :)


----------



## Embo78

Welcome Sammi.

Where's the pics Davies?!?

AFM, went to my appt today and my blood pressure has gone up and I had +ketones in my urine.
Had the sweep OUCHHHHIIEEEE!! Cervix is currently 1.5cm dilated and favourable for induction so on my consultants request, I will be induced on Friday. Hopefully it won't be needed and the sweep will work it's magic but I feel at peace with my decision and can not wait to meet my beautiful rainbow in the next week :happydance:
Having to go to see my midwife every day to get my blood pressure checked but it's only round the corner so not too bad. This is the stage when I was pulled into hospital to be induced with my son because my blood pressure rocketed and had protein in my wee!!
If my bloodpressure stays normal, Friday will be the day :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Davies- Typical man ... they always think things measure double their actual size! 

Welcome Sammi. Congrats on your bfp. The beginning can be such a stressful time, but we can all sympathize so you found the right place. We're all a bit loony btw :haha: but a more wonderful group of supportive ladies I have never found.

Any news from Never? Her second pessary was meant to be hours and hours ago. :coffee:

Bumps- So sorry to hear you're having a heard time. It's so terribly f-ing unfair :hugs:

Kellie- Glad to hear you got some help from the lactation consultant... sounds like your poor nipples have been through the ringer. 

Hopeful- How are those gorgeous twins of yours doing?

Where's Fili today??

Afm- Taking my very sore bum to bed to recover before my second round of injections tomorrow. I had planned on going to the pool for a swim tomorrow but don't think I can face it. I've 2 bruised butt cheeks and a black and blue baby bump... people at the pool will start giving me hotline numbers :haha: 
Seriously though, Mom2, Kat- I don't know how you do it with the progesterone injections... ouchie


----------



## daviess3

How funny in my tired state have only written half down! So basically Canula was a mess doc hit a nerve I fainted on hubby! Eventually 4th attempt doc got it jb! Z

Anyway so I'm depressed thinking great I'm 4 cm! The Pethadine helps make me sleep ly, the epidural doesn't hurt at all I promise! An I'm away she fastens the contractions on the drip! Baby's heart rate stars to dip so my consultant comes in explains he wants to hook on to her head tk feta suitable reading so I say ok if nec! So anyway that machines on ten mins he's monitoring it outside an comes in an says it's dropping to low he wants baby out! So up he goes to feel an says ur ten cm start pushing!! I was like say what???? 

So we think the initial lady may have been right! Anywy ventouse keeps popping off so now forceps on I push 3 times sn shes out! Hubby announces its a boy! Lol he was looking at the cord! An nope it's a girl!! Battered bruised but im in love! Will post pic she's bruised from ventouse x


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh there she is! I swear I've been stalking this thread more than anything else today!
Davies you poor thing sounds horrendous so glad she is here safe and sound tho how are you? Does she have a name yet? Can't wait to see a pic!

Sara think Andreas second pessary due in at 1am after she has been checked so a few hours to go xx


----------



## Embo78

Davies, you're so brave. Love that hubby thought she was a boy. That's a family story you'll be telling for years :) :)


----------



## fitzy79

Awww Davies..sorry it was so stressful near the end but the main thing is that your little girl is here safe and well! It does sound like the initial lady who said you were 9 cm was right...bit of a pisser to have had all the interventions if that was case but all's well now!! Looking forward to hearing her name:hugs:

Welcome to Sammi..I can fully identify with the terrors of the early stages being in the throes of them myself but you can only take things one day at a time and every one that passes is a milestone. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months to come (well 8 now!!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Davies it's a lovely story though! I did exactly the same with Edie, Mark couldn't speak cos he was so choked so I looked up and saw the cord and thought it was a boy!! Anyway, you did amazingly well, all that on your own for hours! I still can't get over her weight and the fact that you were so flipping slim!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/bf62c733.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/4c60d069.jpg
Look at her bruising poor lil bubba! 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/8df3be21.jpg
Swollen x

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/0639d8b0.jpg in labourbm x
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/854ddb42.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/f5cb06d9.jpg

Poor baby her face is scratched fr ventouse an swollen from forceps?! X


----------



## Mrskg

:cloud9: amazing thank you for sharing xxxx


Lol have you got a name or undecided xxx


----------



## Embo78

Davies, she is absolutely beautiful. I'm crying here :cry: Just shown Gav and he's also smitten!! I said this is one of our rainbow babies I've been going on about.
I remember obsessing over your tests in rmt and look at you now :hug:

Well done she's beautiful :hug:


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Davies, what a story! You are amazing! She's huge! We need a name!!!


----------



## croydongirl

She is beautiful!! So many congrats. Wow you have quite the story - you got to experience a lot of the things they talk about in the birth classes! 

I am so happy for you. And its making me even more eager to meet my little guy. 

Sending you hugs xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh well done babe she is just beautiful!


----------



## LeeC

Davies, Amazing pics. She is completely adorable. Well done xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Ok, so here is my SD test at at 10/11 dpo, it's a bit of a squinter on here and not sure if it will show well, but irl it is a line and def NOT an evap!!! I would post again in morning but made a roookie mistake and ran out of tests, so will post tomorrow evening with update.

Thank you all for you lovely comments and well wishes in the rm thread x.

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo 08 12.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## LeeC

Heart, yip that is me stalking you on FB if you wanna be buddies xxx.


----------



## LeeC

MrsMig, thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for pic Lee x i find it easier to see when pic small :saywhat: you ran out of tests!!! Can't wait to see tomorrows x smu was much better for me than fmu xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies...I'm :sad2: here looking at those precious pictures...amazing :cloud9: what is her name :hissy: :haha:

Lee...come on with that sticky little bugger :dust:

Welcome to the new lady...crazy bunch in here :winkwink:

My update...the doughnuts didn't prescribe another pessary this morning so I'm waiting till the morning for another examination to determine whether I am dilated enough to break my waters (1.5cm last check but cervix still thick and long) or whether I need anothe pessary first thing. 

Nothing like dragging it out :roll:

XxX


----------



## LeeC

That was taken with like 7th pee of day lol, I held it for about 3 hours and it was still slightly darker than this mornings, I'll be at the chemist tomorrow waiting for them to open, plastic cup in hand lol x


----------



## sara1

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Aw Daviess she's absolutely stunning :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: 

Lee- sending you heaps and heaps of :dust:


----------



## hopeful23456

Beautiful girl Sarah!!!! Big! Keeping us in suspense with the name? ;)


----------



## Embo78

Never, at least you'll get a good night's sleep :thumbup: Unless you're on here all night long :haha:

Lee, still wishing for super duper sticky beanie for you. You bloody well deserve it x


----------



## puppycat

Davies she looks like mummy! Poor baby with her forceps marks, they'll soon go though, bless her.

Lee I totally see it and it's in the right place, nice shade of pink :thumbup:

Never more feckin waiting, maybe they're giving me chance to catch up? :haha:

AFM just rinsed Laura's dirty night nappies (we use cloth for those newbies :thumbup:) which involved me leaning over the bath with the shower head. I'll do anything now to try and get this baby moving!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies she is BEEEEEEEAAAAAUUUUUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wookie130

Daviess, she's absolutely perfect! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Davies- u look great too!


----------



## 3xscharmer

OMG Daviess!! She's is so friggin perfect, that fuzzy hair sticking up like that reminds me of my DD's hair when she was born (it's blonde now lol) I just want to fly over there and snuggle with her! I bet she's a snuggly one lol! Seriously though, what's her NAME, the suspense is killing me...you name tease lol. Hope you are recovering well and loving on the LO.

Lee - good luck with tomorrow's test, hope it's an obvious BFP!

Never, hope things pick up for you soon honey, sounds like you've had a hard time these last couple of days.

I know there's a new one on here but for the life of me can't remeber the screen name, think it was sammi (sorry if not) just wanted to say welcome to the best support group ever and congrats on your pregnancy!! I've had 6 miscarriages (2 before DD and 4 after) and am now 12 weeks pregnant with my keeper!! Miracles do happen, it's scary as hell and there were days when I wouldn't even post because I was just so fed up with the first tri and the fear and my feelings, but I got through it and you will too! H&H 8 months!


----------



## KatM

Davies,
She is gorgeous!!! I am sooooo overjoyed for you and I cried tears of joy. So sorry you went through all that awful pain, but I am so happy your sweet girl is in your arms. You rocked it!!!

Sara,
I feel for you girl with the shots. They suck. I am even thinking of going of of them once I talk to my new dr, but i most likely won't. I think I will go to V-day and slowly decrease the amt. I am so sorry you have to start. the low-carb diet also really sucks!

Embo,
I hope you start labor on your own. FXed for you hon.

Heart,
I love that you and Delilah are doing so great. I am guessing you have her reflux under control.

jen,
i hope you are okay hon.

pups and croy,
hope you are very soon.

NSN,
what is going on with you? baby coming?

Sammi,
Hi hon. this is a good place. we were all new and very nervous.

AFM,
I just had my 22 week structural ultrasound. It took over 2 hours because Grey was moving soooooo damn much they took a whole hour to get the heart shot they needed. Everything looked good except for the softest, soft marker for Down's... white spots in the heart. It is more common for asians and all other markers look great. remember, i declined all testing. DH and I are thrilled as all looks great and we got colored 3D shots as a bonus. Penis was unmissable once again, so team blue for sure.

On a side note, I gained 8lbs!!! (this month). I am now up 10lbs for the pregnancy and in a good range. It's time for me to slooooow it down to the normal .5-1lb per week. I have been eating like a madwoman... anything and everything i want, and that is a lot. the dr laughed that i was so honest about it because she says most of her patience assure her they are NOT eating more than normal. BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Love the pics Davies! She's perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- :flower: She is just beautiful! Glad you got your epi, sounds like it was much easier after that. So, so precious!

NSN- Another night in the hospital for you. I bet you're getting tired of it by now!

Pups- Sheesh, that baby just isn't moving! That's how #4 was for me. He was engaged forever, but my body just would not go into labor! I ended up being induced and he had an entirely purple head from sitting on it for so long! I've never seen so much bruising! Every inch was purple!


----------



## sara1

pregnancy insomnia... what does one do at 6 am?


----------



## Embo78

Me too Sara!! I HATE it!!!


----------



## justwaiting

She's beautiful Davies and wat a birth story u two girls did it all. Hope ur recovering well.


----------



## Abi 2012

davies, she is absoluetly beautiful, PERFECT! well done sweetie and you still look good after all you have been through the last few days so proud of you :D :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Sarah she is gorgeous I can't stop cooing over her pics well done and you look fantastic for just giving birth darling I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

o dear, just been sweeping my stairs and then was sick :/ i havent been sick at all through the whole pregnancy :/ it came from nowhere!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies x


----------



## pink80

Davies - she is beautiful, congrats - cant wait to hear her name :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls! Saw Davies announcement on FB earlier and had to pop over here! Just saw her pics and she is soooo beautiful! So happy for you! You look amazing too! You def did not look like someone that just gave birth! Can't wait to hear the name! She's perfect :)

I bet the rest of you waiting to pop are dying to go into labor about now! Hang in there girls

Sara- sorry about the injections :/ and I hear ya on the insomnia!

Kat- isn't the anatomy scan cool?! I'd be willing to bet the downs thing was nothing to worry about at all and congrats on confirming team blue! 

Lee- sendin you tons of baby dust!!!

Sammi- welcome! The 1st tri is very scary for all of us, but you will find wonderful ladies here to support you :)

Afm, met with Dr. N today and it went well. He ordered my GD test so I will have to do that this week. The only bummer was I didn't get to see her on the ultrasound and he said most insurance won't cover it from here on unless they put a medical reason down :/ I was really hoping to see her today so that was lame, but my cervix was all good and Bay's heart rate too. I' ll go back on sept 4th to see him again. I do like my Dr so that's good news :) anyways, I'll keep lurking for baby announcements!


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Davies *- what a story! And what a beautiful ending :hugs: So pleased for you. You and your baby girl are both gorgeous x

*Sammi *- Welcome and congratulations! The first tri is an emotional rollercoaster, so hold on tight. I wish you all the best of luck and pray for your rainbow. These ladies provide an amazing support system...no question is too big, too small, too silly or disgusting :haha:, so dont hold back :hugs: x

*Lee *- hoping n sending you positive sticky vibes! Hope you managed to get some more tests. Let us all know x

*Kat *- Congrats on the scan and confirmation on team :blue: Hopefully you have nothing to worry about, you sound very positive too x

Hope to see more beautiful bouncing babes born very soon x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Davies, the pics are great. Your baby girl is absolutely beautiful. Her poor little face with the bruising and forceps, that will soon disappear though. Sounds like she had quite a traumatic time coming out. You've done amazing, she's such a big girl.
Your looking brilliant in the pics. Think its making us all jealous now that we want our babies here.
Cant wait to hear her name, you really are keeping us in suspense...

Pups, Embo and Croy, I hope its not too long for you ladies now!!


----------



## sara1

Morning Ladies, hope everyone's doing well today. I'm stalking for updates from Never name updates from Davies! Too much suspense!!!!

Embo, Pups, Croy- How you holding up girls? 

Tuckie- Great to hear from you. It's lovely that you like your dr., bummer about not being able to see your little girlie on ultrasound. How are you guys settling in up there?

Kat- Sounds like that little marker is probably nothing to worry about since its more common in the Asian population. Will you need to have any further testing done? It's great that you've put on a little weight, I know you were worried. You'll have to post another bump pic soon. I'm waiting till friday, I'll post in on V-day


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely pics Davies. She's soooo beautiful and perfect!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I thought for a while Davies was going to make us all guess the baby's name, like in the story Rumplestitskin! I was ready to start throwing a few guesses in there, Ruby, Ella, Grace, Lily.... :haha:


----------



## sara1

I'm not on facebook, has she announced a name on there?


----------



## Mrskg

Nope says no name yet x come on Davies you've had 9 months lol please put us out our misery even let us know what's in the running :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

OMG Davies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going back to look at your posts now :yipee::yipee::yipee: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Any news from NSN? Is she in labour now?


----------



## Mrskg

Nothing happening yet madrid x she had second pessary this morn x

It's quiet in here today xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrskg said:


> Nothing happening yet madrid x she had second pessary this morn x
> 
> It's quiet in here today xxx



it is quiet today isnt it mrskg how are you then?


----------



## Mrskg

I'm ok abi apart from my secondary headache condition (jabs and jolts) showing it's face hopefully only last a week like usual but it's getting on my nerves already x off to work only 4 hour shift so not too bad but could see it far enough x how's you? x


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrskg said:


> I'm ok abi apart from my secondary headache condition (jabs and jolts) showing it's face hopefully only last a week like usual but it's getting on my nerves already x off to work only 4 hour shift so not too bad but could see it far enough x how's you? x

soz to hear about ur headache condition hun, hope it doesnt last too long ! oh have fun at work, i have a nice 9 hour day tomorrow ,... not looking forward to it tbh! full off cold atm all congested and feel like crap but i spent the day with my wonderful mum today she brought my pram moses basket and stand travel cot, bedding and everything else she helped me with over today,, time to get sorted and ready for this little baby boy :D then i went to her house for the afternoon whilst my son and OH went to OH's grans for the day and went blackberry picking and to the park ect.. nice day for us all im shattered now gonna have a relaxing bath then bed for me! as been up since 6 and dont particularly sleep well anyway hope you haave a nice evening after work too :)


----------



## debzie

Davies I too am crying here she is absolutely adorable so cute. You look amazing too. 

Lee come on I want to see more pics.


----------



## filipenko32

Davies she is soooooooo beautiful!! Many many congratulations to you, you must be over the moon!! :cloud9: I'm so happy for you!!

Sara you made me laugh so much when you said typical man...size referring to Davies' hubs thinking he was a boy cos of the cord :rofl: 

Welcome Sammi, I'm nearly 18 weeks after 4 miscarriages over the course of just over a year and I was 31-32 at the time. No reason! All had heartbeats :shrug: I'm putting it down to bad luck. I hope this is your rainbow baby!

Embo eeeek Friday!! Good luck hun!


----------



## Embo78

Awe thanks Fili :) I'm still desperately hoping i'll go in labour myself beforehand!!

Looks like the sweep I had yesterday did diddly squat!!!

How're you? How's work?


----------



## puppycat

Been DH's birthday today. We moved the lounge around, Laura's toys are now in the front between the sofas so i can keep more of an eye on her, the dining table has been put back where the toys were. Looks better and was very manual, didnt do anything though :(

Managed a nap this afternoon and have just had a very hot curry. Told DH he's got to perform tonight so fingers crossed we can evict this baby. Mw in morning too, she's coming to the house. Need an early morning bath to clear out DH's swimmers before i could let her in there. :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Be careful pups, I still have Gav's escaping now :blush:


----------



## Hope39

Massive congratulations Sarah, your little girl is beautiful. You must be so proud to finally have your rainbow baby.

Fili I can't believe how far along you are already

Hi sammi - I gatecrash here occasionally, hoping to find my way here permanently soon. Good luck!!

Never - hope your into the swing of things and get to meet your rainbow soon

Lee - I gonn head over to rmc so see some juicy lines hopefully

Bumpy, Deb, MrsKg, , kat, Sara - hope your all goo

Hopeful & heart - Hope your little one's are all good too, getting big I expect now. I not seen any pics for ages!

I was only dropping in to contratulate Davies, then decided to say hello to everyone else. Sorry if I missed anyone

Hood to be back properly soon 

Xx


----------



## Abi 2012

embo and pups u just made me chuckle!! better get those babies out soon though!!!! i bet u cant wait to have ur bodies back !! and ur babies in ur arms :D


----------



## debzie

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:At embo and pups make sure you have plenty of nipple stimulation too. The things we learn on here. No really ladies hope it happens soon. 

Hope glad to see you hun, are you well???

I am finally officially in second tri (which ever book you read) cannot believe I have got this far. :happydance::happydance: Who hoo I am a lemon. With a definite bump that has appeared out of the blump.


----------



## Embo78

I'm currently bouncing on my ball twiddling my nipples!! Don't worry! I've closed my curtains :haha:

Definitely something going on in there :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

What a picture for the neighbours if you didn't have them closed Embo. You make me chuckle.


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, I am fed up. I am a wreck, worrying that something is going to ge wrong before he comes out. 
Dr. was very honest with us this morning and said that with the state of my cervix my chances of ending in a c-section were pretty high. She booked us in for a non-stress test and a fluid check tomorrow so we can check that bubba is ok, and then we can decide if we want to try a pessary tomorrow to see if that would soften things and perhaps get things started or if we want to wait. 

I am going to get acupuncture in an hour so I am hoping that might get something started, perhaps we won't need the other stuff at all. 

If we tried the pessary and nothing happens we can still opt to wait until next week to try again, or wait until we go into labour naturally. 

Either way he will be here by next Thursday, but honestly that feels like FOREVER. I am tired of living in limbo. I have had a horrible headache the past couple of days and I'm not sleeping, and baby is growing bigger by the minute. I just want things to happen. i am tired of all the anticipation.

Sorry for the rambled post. I am just ready to finally hold him. It's been such a long journey to get to this point and I can't bear to think about it not working out at this point. 

I didn't expect to find these final days so hard, but I feel like I am almost in tears all the time. I am out of strength. I think PARL is such an emotional rollercoaster and I am spent. My emotional energy ran out on the due date, I was just hoping he would come without us having to make any decisions about intervention. Still hoping he could start on his own. Hoping the acupuncture gets things moving.

Hope you are all having a better day lovely ladies! Thanks for listening, sorry for the moan.


----------



## puppycat

Croy i know i'm a week behind you but i totally empathise. I think we've come this far and then we start thinking all over like first tri. I was talking to my mum about my worries of going over and everything attached to that. I won't go into the worries but it is a real issue and not something you can fully understand unless you're there :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Big hugs croy :hugs:
I think it's a little presumptuous to say you may need a c section based on your cervix position right now. Especially only five days past your due date and it's your first child.

I've been doing a LOT of research on cervix position and labour and you woukdnt believe how quickly that cervix can start to descend and efface/thin.

I totally feel your pain though. I went over 13 days with dd2 and it nearly killed me :( 
Being parl makes it all the more difficult.

The success of induction with the pessary first to help soften the cervix is quite good but I know it's very different in America.

I hope you come to the right decision for you, your hubby and lo. Only you can know what's the right thing to do. It's your body, your baby.

I promise you that when you're holding your little boy all this misery will be a distant memory :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Embo- The doc was saying that she was willing to go ahead with the induction as planned starting tonight but because she felt like we would be forcing it and wanted us to be clear that using pitocin if we didn't see any change with the pessary has a high rate of ending with the c-section. It wasn't just my cevix position, it was if there was no change after we used the other medicine. 
She also said, that often after you go through booking all the appointments baby decides to come out on their own. I sure hope we become one of those statistics! haha!

Ok, off to get needles stuck in me.

Thank you so much ladies for all your words of encouragement and support. It really helps to have you all xx


----------



## puppycat

OK seriously TMI but I feel like a feckin slug - I am leaking lots of watery ick. Just put a pad on, it's that bad!!


----------



## Embo78

Ahh I see hun. Makes total sense :thumbup:

Funnily enough my midwife said the same the other day when they booked my induction. She said you'll probs go into labour over the next couple days!!

The night before my induction for my DD I was having regular contractions and the day I went in for my induction with my DS my waters started leaking so maybe they're right.

Hope they don't stab you too hard!! I hate having my blood taken cos I have terrible veins :(


----------



## Embo78

I've had to wear a pad every day for a week pups :( It really is icky isn't it?


----------



## Amos2009

Just signed on for a quick second to check on my ladies. I see lots of you have already had your rainbows and the rest are coming soon. 
Congratulations to all of you and I know you are/will be terrific mommies. :hugs:

Lee--------hellooooooooo


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Amos! Heard u got back from a cruise, how was it? I'm still hoping for u to be back here for 9 months. 

Embo- lol on the swimmers

Pups- is that start of mucous plug? You, em and Croy will all be in the next week. Did I miss anyone? Anyone else close? 

Croy- huge hugs, hope he can come out soon, hoping Acu works!

Kat- did u get some good pics of scan? That one is so detailed. I had to lay there so long I almost fainted. I'm sure those spots are because u said they are common for Asians

Good to hear from you debzie- my babies r smaller than the newborns here and are 7 weeks...but r growing, should be 7 lbs by now

Hi hope! Hoping u r back here soon too


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Amos how lovely to see you. Croy, big big hugs. I didn't have any of the worries you have described with my daughter - however being overdue is HORRIBLE and coupled with those worries it must be impossible. I'm really feeling for you, Embo and Pups. The last stretch is definitely as hard as the first.


----------



## sara1

Croy- I can't imagine how frustrated you must be feeling right now. You've been so positive and doing really splendidly... your posts always make me smile. It's perfectly normal for you to be fed up at this point, and that coupled with all the anxieties of being overdue (not to mention PARL) would have the strongest woman in tears. Only you know what's the right decision for you and your lo. I want to second what Embo said... you'll have your perfect baby boy in your arms so soon and then all this will be a fading memory.:hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Embo- As usual you are providing some fabulous visuals... Bounce away!!

Hey there Amos! Good to see you!


----------



## Amos2009

Hopeful- the cruise was blah- stressful as it was a family cruise and I have a few family members that make everyone miserable. It was nice to get away and not be working though. As far as my TTC journey it's pretty much over. I'm about to turn 40 and with everything that has happened, I just can't do it anymore. I am trying to make the best of the rest of my life without children. Some people are just not meant to be parents, but that means there is something else I am meant to do. Now to just find it. 

Thank you ladies for sticking with me through thick and thin. I know no one else would have been able to put up with me! 

I will keep in touch to make sure the rest of my groups' rainbows arrive safe and sound.


----------



## KatM

Hi ladies,

I did some googling and found that 30% of the Asian population has those white marks on the heart. 10% Caucasion and less for blacks. This puts my mind more at ease. I am trying not to put any energy in something that has less than a 1% chance of occuring. No, I am not testing further since I declined all tests thus far. DH and I will love and adore Grey no matter what. Thanks for the support and addressing my concerns.

Davies,
Waiting for a new update. I am sure she you are just so exhausted and on cloud 9 right now.

Tuckie,
So good to hear from you hon. Happy you like your new Dr. We were so spoiled with scans (I still have been), but in some ways it is good that 3rd tri should only have 1. That means we are doing great.

Sticky,
Thanks hon. what is going on with you?

Sara,
Yes, please put up a new bump photo. Has it grown?



Embo78 said:


> I'm currently bouncing on my ball twiddling my nipples!! Don't worry! I've closed my curtains :haha:
> 
> Definitely something going on in there :thumbup:

HAHAHAHAHA!!! I love your good attitude.

Croy,
Huge hugs hon. It must suck to be in the final stretch and just have to keep waiting.
I hope accupuncture helps or that the pessary works. 
Please keep reaching out for support. It is a huge rollercoaster and you can moan as much as you please.

Hopeful,
It's great that the babies are at 7lbs now! How are you? Are you getting more sleep? Do you get a second to yourself?

Pups,
Thanks for the info to expect leaking near the end. I hope it happens soon for you.

Hi everyone else:fili, 3x, mrsmigg, mrskg, mom2, debzie, and anyone i missed.

AFM,
Here are my 3D scan pics and current baby bump:
21 weeks
22 weeks
Baby Grey

Oh, I forgot to tell you all that I DEFINITELY feel the baby moving now. He doesn't stop and the movement is hard. It started happening last week. DH actually felt it first because I kept ignoring those "gassy" feelings. There is no mistaking the constant movement now. DH almost burst into tears when he felt Grey kick. He is sooooo excited to be a daddy.


----------



## Embo78

Kat you look fantastic and I love your ultrasound pics :)

So lovely to hear about your hubby feeling his boy kick :) I'll never forget the look on my oh's face when he felt otto for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Kat, you have really blossomed! You are truly one of the most gorgeous looking pregnant women I have ever seen. That photo of you in silhouette by the sea is absolutely gorgeous. 
Amos, sigh. I wish it was different. Whatever you decide your future has for you - good luck. You will be amazing, I know it. 
I've not been feeling that many movements today, and the ones I have felt feel muffled. It will be interesting on Thursday to see if I have an anterior placenta. 
Been getting lots of pain in my pelvic area and lower back, my friend thinks it might be spd. 
Davies, hope you are feeling ok today Hun. I bet you are exhausted, hope you are managing to get a bit of rest.


----------



## sara1

Kat- you look spectacular! Love the picks of your boy too!


----------



## Embo78

Amos your post broke my heart. I don't even know what to say. You are a lovely lady and I really did think this would happen for you one day.
Why does age have to go against us. 

Thank you for coming and checking on the rainbows you can be otto's virtual auntie if you like :thumbup:

Anyway I'm shutting up now cos I'm so rubbish at saying the right thing.

Neversaynever and hearty are so much better than me at finding the right words.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Thanks Ladies,
Way to make a pregnant woman feel good.

Amos,
Big hugs. 

Mrsmigg,
Did you finally get a body pillow? I think mine has really helped. I do not feel any searing pain in my butt anymore. I can't be sure it was SPD or a build-up of knots from my progesterone shots. Anyways, Sara and i both have the C-shaped snoogle. I love that I can easily get out of bed with the opening and I don't switch it from side to side at night. i just change my legs. 
Also, I did some of thos SPD exercises that I found on the internet. It's painful hon. Hope you find relief.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've got one from when I was pregnant before but it's a bit saggy and knackered (not unlike myself) but I haven't tried it yet. I've been using a regular pillow behind me or between my legs but I keep getting rid of it because I can't seem to sleep with it there.


----------



## daviess3

Well I have my little lady home were naming her tommorow we gotta decide between lexi, lily, frankie, darcie, poppy, Eden or rose/ie??? Feels so strange to have an empty belly!! 
Croy u sound so fed up hun I hope ur acu works zx

Ladies this is so hard to explain but I'm on another planet I'm so happy! I love my daughter!! I'm a mummy!! I can't believe it am I dream feeling all the time! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Best feeling in the world isn't it Davies? :hugs:
All beautiful names.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sarah- I still can't believe I have kids! All the time, it's like a dream world (severe lack of sleep really makes every day blend together too)

I love the names. How r u going to decide? 

Love the pics kat- u r gorgeous and look like a proper preggo! Scan pics r great too, so clear


----------



## Mrskg

Wow youre all quiet all day an I come back from work an have pages to catch up on x it's late I'm shattered but let's see what I can remember sorry of I miss anything :wacko:

Abi just reading about your day made me want to :sleep: hope your cold is better for work tomorrow x

Embo an pups :rofl: at sperm evacuation x

Hope :wave: great to see you x

Croy big :hugs: x

Mrsmig your beuatiful not saggy an knackered :haha:

Hopeful can't believe twins are 7 weeks already that's flew by x

Davies :cloud9: love your names I really like darcie :thumbup: can't wait to hear what you decide x

Lee any update x

Kat great pics x

Amos so great to see you I know how hard it must be coming in here x big :hugs: 

Debzie happy 2nd tri hope I can say the same in 2 weeks x

:wave: everyone else x 

Afm having a wobbly day just wish next wed would hurry up x I really think I'm in the middle I've prepared myself for either outcome I'm just at that point where I need to know one way or another x can't bring myself to use doppler cause I found it so hard to find I know if I don't find it I will be even more stressed x I know it'd settle me if I found it but ... Catch 22 x


----------



## KatM

Davies,
Yay, your darling daughter is home. I'm so happy for you. All the names are great!

Hopeful,
Good to hear its still a dream for you too.


----------



## melfy77

Davies: she is so beautiful!! A perfect little girl for an amazing mama:flower: I'm sure she was worth all the labor and the pain:winkwink:

Amos: welcome back:flower: I really hope you'll be here for the next 9 months:happydance:

LeeC: did you do another test? A bfp would be amazing!!

Croy: hang in there. Soon you'll have your rainbow baby in your arms:hugs:

and all the moms waiting to give birth in a few days/weeks: Good luck, I'm sure you'll do great:thumbup:

And to all the first and second tri ladies: how are you all doing?

Bumpyblues: With all those new posts, I just noticed you lost your rainbow baby :( I'm sooo sorry

Sammi: Welcome :) You'll find great support here, we know all too well how painful your journey must have been. Hope you'll stick around for the next 9 months!!


----------



## croydongirl

Again ladies, thank you for all the sweet encouraging words. I think I just needed to throw a little pity party and then I could get some perspective again!!
Went to acupuncture this afternoon which was so relaxing. I haven't done it before but I think I am a convert. I hope it works for getting things ready baby wise, but it certainly worked to relax me and got rid of the nasty headache I have had for the past couple of days. Do any of you do it regularly? 

She also drew some marks on my legs which are pressure points for hubs to press for 10 minutes every hour! Hoping that all this together gets baby to move. 

Mrskg - I felt the same way about our doppler early on. I would be having a wobbly day , try to find the heart beat and couldn't and then be in a right state when my DH got home. He would try it and find it right away - he had the knack. I will say that soon finding the heartbeat will get easier and it can be much more reassuring. Sorry that you are in limbo. I really think this is your rainbow though :)

Davies - All those names are super cute! Lexi was one of my faves for a girl, but every name you listed is super cute. Do you have some that you like better and some the hubs likes better? We still don't have a name. It's a big decision :) I am so glad you are feeling those mummy feelings. I am living vicariously through you my friend!


----------



## hopeful23456

Croy- I did Acu for a month before bfp up until 2 or 3 weeks before having them. I love Acu 
Glad it made you feel better, it's so relaxing


----------



## sara1

Davies- congrats on bringing you beautiful girl home. You sound deliriously happy!! I love the names, especially Lily. 

Croy- glad the acu helped with the headache and tension!! 

Mrskg- Those wobbly days are so tough... I know exactly how you feel, especially so close to your 12 week scan. Hang I'm there :hugs:

Major insomnia here! It's not quite 5 and I've been up for over an hour. Arggggg :grr:


----------



## Madrid98

Same here Sara :hi: I can't sleep. Too anxious about next weeks scan. 

Mrskg I've had the same issue with the Doppler and I don't use it daily now because it gets me all miserable if I can't hear it. I cant sleep because I'm terrified of Monday so I decide to give it a go and after 5-10mins I found it but I can hear it like is far away. I was listening for a while to make sure it was the right beat. 
I hope time flies for both of us!!

Davies they're all lovely names. I specially like Lily and Darcie. 

:hi: Amos!! Nice to see you around!!

Lee have you post a pic? If you have I've missed it. any more to show?? :winkwink:

I can't remember who mentioned acupuncture now but I've never done it. My mum used to have sessions and she loved it. 

How are the late third tri ladies doing? I hope you won't wait for long now 

Hi ti everyone else: bumpy, mrsM, Kat, fili, just, Jenny, mom2, puppy, embo, Croydon, abi, wookie, sammi, ....(can't remember any more names sorry if I missed you)

I can see daylight now :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all, another early morning waker here. Pressure on my hips and back woke me up, even though I managed to keep a pillow between my legs last night. Definitely time to dig the big saggy pillow out. Woke up at 5am feeling proper preggo, achy, needing the loo, starving :happydance: brilliant, I love it. 
Mrs K I couldn't use my Doppler too much early on either as it got me down too much when I couldn't find it. Bizarrely now I am feeling movement I'm using it more now, as I flap if I don't feel anything. 
Croy, I've never tried acupuncture but I'd love to. I may treat myself when I'm at full term. I'm pleased you are feeling better. 
Davies, how was your first night at home? Did she let you get any sleep? Is hubby sharing feeds or did you give breast feeding a go? Sorry for 20 questions. I'm so excited for you! I used to lay awake at night watching her sleep next to me in the Moses basket.


----------



## Abi 2012

i had the same problem with my doppler in early weeks to find his heartbeat was very hard but now i know exactly where to find it its fine it gets esier to find and become louder as baby grows i still use mine now when i dont feel him move for a whileand feel a lil un easy i just get out the doppler although i dont use it as often now as i did before as he is quite a fidget most of the time, 

amos- so nice to hear from you, and im still very sorry for what happened and dont really know what to say hun , i wish things were different for you :( hope your well though.. 

afm...i feel rubbish today :( still got my cold and like mrs m i wake up with aches and pains where everything is pushing down now but i also enjoy it as i know the reason for it is he is growing nicely in there i wake up in the night alot too to go to the loo ect... 

everyone else hope your all well :) xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi girls have been reading but not had time to post now gotta try and remember what I read yesterday!!

Davies you sound so happy i love it glad you are both home. I love all those names especially lexi darcie and frankie, frankie was a fav for us too!!! Can't wait to hear your final choice!

Sara I have insomnia too I just can't settle and it's making me exhausted! Was up 4 times last night and I have a heavy day at work today booooo!

Kat you look fab! Don't worry about putting weight on its all part of being preggo and you look amazing. I will do a bump pic tomorrow I'm not lying when I say my bump is seriously HUGE now lol!!!!!!

Abi sorry you are feeling rough, good luck to girls with scans over next few days.

Amos so nice to see u your post made me a bit teary, you are such a lovely person that deserves this soo much. I'm sorry.

Croy I feel for you I'm praying things start in the next day or so for you. Embo puppy how's things? Never I hope the new pessary has started things off!

Embo I have a feeling we have chosen the same name for our little boy, don't ask me why I think that I just do haha I love the names of all your other kids and have similair tastes! Oh and happy due date gorgeous girl!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy due date Embo!


----------



## Abi 2012

Happy due date embo!!!! :D 

i have had a thought, i just wondered what u think? 
i think i cant carry girls and my mc's have been my girls , due to the fact that there was no reason in my tests to say i should have had them its made me think? andd since i have had one boy and now carrying another its just got me wondering .. anyone have any ideas on this ?


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :) can't quite believe it! 

Bumpy hopefully you'll be finding out very soon if we've picked the same name :thumbup:
It'll be very interesting if your hunch is correct :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wondered the same about boys Abi. Obviously I don't know what this one is yet, but it's a possibility.


----------



## Abi 2012

oh so maybe it is then hun will have to wait and see if u have a girl or a boy u gonna find out or are u staying team yellow?


----------



## puppycat

Happy EDD Em. 

Sorry girls, head in the shed today. Reading but not retaining x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg do you feel achy all over when you wake up too? I have been this last week!

Hi everyone, got loads to do today :wacko: 

My niece is called Darcie, I love that name for a girl!


----------



## jenny25

Happy due date embo xxxx

23 days and counting till c section 35 weeks today yay I'm celebrating with a glass of pineapple juice lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Team yellow Abi. Scan tomorrow. Nervous as hell! Fili I ache like hell when I wake up, feel ok once I start moving about though. 
Oh don't you just love it when your OH's best mats turns up at 9 am to borrow the lawn mower and you are in your nighty, glasses on, hair all over? He only left the house a bloody hour ago he could have mentioned it! I looked a right tramp!!! Not to mention my untethered boobs. Mortified.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

:D she is gorgeous Daviess. Congrats xxxxxxx

Any more babies on there way yet? How are you ladies? 
Its lovely here today so going to take a day for me and Isabella to enjoy the sun. Dont get much time with her anymore. and its only gunna get worse once work gets into full swing which is upsetting :(


----------



## sticky_wishes

Happy due date *Embo*! :cake: x

*Kat*, i am very well thanks. Slowly easing into this pregnancy lark. My confidence is building gradually each day as my belly grows :haha: You look lovely in those pics, what a nice n neat bump :hugs: x

*Fili, MrsM *- Somedays i wake up with a really achey lower belly. I guess its where it is growing! I have really good stomach muscles (although it is covered in a layer of fat) so maybe its those stretching too, cos it feels like a pulled muscle like when i used to compete in gymnastics :haha: x

*Davies *- I love all of the names! I love Lexi (my friends babies name) and i LOVE Darcie. x

*Abi *- My MIL says she thinks she couldnt carry girls, so i know some people do feel this way x

I giggled at the sperm evacuation conversation! :rofl:

afm...I bought a lovely dress for wedding season ( i have a wedding on 26th and 31st Aug), its lovely! It fits beautifully, bump looks great and gives room for growth! Its from Tiffany Rose Maternity dresses website, it will last me a good while........so 2 weddings in august, my sisters 30th in Oct, possibly my bday in november and xmas n new year! Really going to get my monies worth! Ill post a pic at the end of the month :happydance: x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi to everyone...

Kat, your looking great in your pics and sounds like you've hardly gained any weight. Lovely 3D scan pics. Dont you worry about something being wrong, its just another thing that you could end up obsessing over and I bet there i nothing even wrong. As you say you will Love Grey no matter what!
We are the same , decided not to get any tests as will love the baby no matter what.
Its amazing to start feeling the baby isnt it. My movement started at exactly 22 weeks and its got stronger every day, I was at the cinema last night and was being kicked silly after eating chocolate. My husband cant wait to start feeling it from the outside.

Croy, its prefectly understandable that your feeling down as your now overdue and nothing much seems to be happening. It seems like everyone finds it difficult in the end days.

Davies, thats great that you have your little girl home. I can imagine that you do feel like your dreaming, it must all seem too good to be true at times.
I love your name choices, especially Lily. Cant wait to hear your decision. You'll be staring at her trying to decide what name suits best!

Amos, Im sorry to hear that you've decided not to ttc anymore. Its so unfair what life throws at people. I hope you find something else that your really meant to do. I know how difficult it all is and can completely take over your life. :hugs: to you x


----------



## fitzy79

Davies, welcome home to your little girl. Your names are all very cute...tough decision! Lily is on our list. 

Croydon, hope you feel a bit better today. I do weekly acupuncture and credit him with helping my body learn to get pregnant naturally as before attending regularly I had IVF and various other interventions! Reflexology is also amazingly relaxing and supposed to be good for overdue babies! 

Amos, my SIL had her first baby at 40. It's not too old although I know it's prob more the RL issue. I am so sorry you feel you've had to make that decision and can only hope and pray that a miracle will happen. 

I can completely understand
where you are coming from re doppler Mrs kg....think having one would make me freak out more in trying ( and perhaps failing) to hear heartbeat so will leave well enough alone. I've had weekly scans up to last week but nothing now til 14 weeks so feel uneasy...it's like I can't believe unless I see the physical proof in the form of baby on scan!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies I'm guessing it's pre scan nerves :wacko: I still feel pregnant so I suppose that's a good thing I lost my symptoms with mmc at 11 weeks x

Abi if this one is a girl i will totally believe I can't carry boys i do think there has to be something in the gender theory x one of mt great aunts had 3 girls she had numerous mc's an one stillborn boy she believes she couldn't carry boys x

Embo puppy croy never .... Who's next??

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day x weather here has been amazing an that's unusual for sunny Scotland :thumbup: x


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies. I'm going to keep this brief, but looks like my test was a coloured evap line. Feeling pretty stupid and heartbroken yet again.
I promised myself I would never do this again but here I am. 
Thank you for all of your support and well wishes.
I'm going to lick my wounds and give some serious thought about if I can carry on, on this journey.

Good luck to everyone and Amos thank you. Love you girl xxx.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Lee, that's the crappest news I've heard in ages. My thoughts are with you my love, and you know where we are if there is any support, anything, whatsoever we can do or say to help you. Please don't feel stupid. It didn't look like an evap to me. If you decide to carry on this journey we are all here with you. Hugs, thoughts, tissues and squeezes sweetie. Xxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

:hugs: to you Lee. Life is so unfair at times. Dont feel stupid about being so hopeful, I think thats what keeps you going at times living in hope.
It will happen for you I know it. Are you getting any help with ttc, I know this time around its taking longer. Surely you are entitled to some medical assistance? xx


----------



## tuckie27

Just saw Davies name announcement and photos on FB! Yay! Sooo excited for you hun. Saw a pic of Kellie's boy too. What a couple of cuties! 

Kat- you look terrific! The statistics on Asians make the downs probability sound very rare. I am with you though, I would love and cherish my baby regardless. Love the scan and bump photos. Jealous you got 3d! Cheap ass army medical lol

Amos- all I want to do is send you hugs hun :hugs: 

Re: Dopplers- after I figured out where Baylyn liked to 'hang out', it was pretty easy to find her heartbeat, but once in awhile I wouldn't get it quickly and I'd panic! Then I just realized if I waited a bit and rechecked later, I'd always find it. So that's my suggestion ladies, if at first you cannot find it, don't panic! Just wait a few hours and check again and I'll bet you find it :)

I never considered gender having an influence on loss. I was certain my 1st was a boy. I just knew, had an intuition. Not sure about my 2nd mc, didn't have a strong feeling with that one. Interesting to think about! I wonder if there are any studies on this...

Croy- big hugs to you lady! :hugs: you must be in agony! Ugh, I can't imagine how first frustrated you must be! Get out little boy!!! 

Hello to everyone else I missed. That's all my prego brain will let me remember. 

Afm, I had a terrible nights sleep :( up of and on alllll night with bad gas pains. I think this pregnancy has made me even more lactose intolerant. I've always had mild intolerance and my hubby too ( we're both Native American and lactose intolerance is quite common among natives so I wonder if poor Bay is going to have it bad since she's got 3 diff tribes lol) anyways, I had a cookie and a small glass of cow's milk and I think that did it since I rarely drink cow's milk. I had a similar experience after ice cream a couple weeks ago :( I think I'll have to avoid cow's milk and I've cream the rest of this pregnancy and probably while breast feeding too. This pregnancy has def made my intolerance worse...anyone else experienced this too?


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- :hugs: so sorry this wasn't your bfp. I've seen you here for quite some time and I have prayed for you and truly hope things turn around for you hun.


----------



## Embo78

Im so sorry lee. Please don't feel stupid. We've ALL been there.

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee that's bollocks babe :hugs:

Amos...miss you too :hugs:

XxX


----------



## puppycat

Waters went at 8pm. Andrea will be updating my journal for me :)

No contractions yet.


----------



## heart tree

Yay Puppy!!! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Pups!! Will be thinking of you. Fingers crossed for a smooth and quick one. I'm heading over to your journal.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Ohh how exciting Puppy, wishing you luck and a speedy labour!


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay good luck pups! Sounds like that second sweep did the trick! Thinking of u x


----------



## Embo78

Yay pups :) Just me and croy now from the original crew!!

How are you Croy??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And there was me hoping she'd last till tomorrow to get a good guess at my scan pic :winkwink: she'd lynch me for saying that wouldn't she? :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Won't be long though embo and croy!!!! Thinking of u both xx


----------



## Abi 2012

wow pup good luck sweetie, hope its smooth and not too painful! not too long now and u will have your bundle in your arms :D xxx :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Great news pups- good luck! I will guess girl


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm guessing girl for Pups too. I'm so excited!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Good luck Pup!!! My vote is team :pink: Wishing you a short and pain free labour :winkwink: x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay! Pups! Finally baby is on the way!

What about Never? Any news? Did I miss an update?


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Good Luck Puppy!!

Got my induction date today, Sunday, August 19th, got to be at the hospital at 6am! We've got 11 days til we meet our boys :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

Yay puppy I'm so excited for you xxxx 

I'm voting boy xxxx


----------



## daviess3

Ladies hiya how we doing?? We called her Lexi Jayne Lewis.... I love her so much Pete looked after her last night I went to bed at 10 I checked her at 11! She was soundo, Pete said she woke up 2-3am then I woke up at 6 am an came sn got her! She hasnt been great at eating an mw said I need to wake her up more coz she needs to feed more! I tried everything! Waking her up by taking her nappy off etc etc, but nothing works she's soooo sleepy!! Got mw coming again Tom!!

Me Pete lexi went to town an got lunch today, was lovely to b our lil family! Had loads of visitors an lovely presents!! X

Pups any news?? Good luck xxx ps I think girl xx

Never any news?? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great news Florida! And Davies thanks for the update, aw I'm sure she will find her appetite soon. Sounds like hubby is being awesome. Well done again.


----------



## Neversaynever

Davies check you... out and about already :howdy:

Pups update...she's having contractions 5 mins apart and the MW is on route :dance:

My update...:coffee: :sleep: on the list to get waters broken tomorrow :wacko:

XxX


----------



## daviess3

Never omg!! Can't believe ur still there!! Pups I'm feeling those contractions wow but each one comes a bubba!! I'm in love!!! All over again am sharing it my hubs has been amazing an we're not arguing or anything were just enjoying us time it's nice, he's gotta go to see his accountant Tom an pop to his office but he b back in no time! Next week he's got to work away!!! Pants then I will miss him! He saying he's gonna drive home! But he will b over 4 hour drive! Not everyday but just to far! Said play it by ear! X

Pups can't wait to see what ur bubba is!!! An never hod ur ok zx

Embo R u havin home birth to chick? X

Croy?hows u doing u any nearer yet? X

Oh an ladies I used a tens machine Pete went an got me one on Sunday it was good helped me! Def give it a go xx


----------



## sara1

So excited gor you Pups!!!


----------



## croydongirl

Oh my goodness! Pups!! So exciting! Thining of you hun, wishing you a speedy and smooth delivery. I still have no guess for you. I don't remember if you had a preference, but I hope you get whatever your heart has desired gender-wise!

Davies- so glad you are enjoying little Lexi and that the hbs is ust as charmed by her as you are. I cannot wait to see my hubs with the baby :)

We did our fluid check and NST today. Fluid levels are great - of course they are, baby is so happy floating around in there he doesn't want to come out!
Then the Non-stress test at the hospital. They hooked me up to the monitors and watched baby's heartbeat and movement and my contractions. At first baby wasn't moving as much as they wanted, but they said often the baby is just sleeping. He had been moving all morning like a fiend so I wasn't too worried, after about 20 minutes, he woke up, his heart rate picked up a bit and the movement monitor went crazy. We had to stay hooked up for about an hour or so to make sure that he stayed alert which of course he did. 
The exciting part was that I was having pretty regulalr contractions, and a couple of them even hurt so I knew they were happening before just watching it on the monitor. My doctor and the nurse were both very happy with the contractions and told us they wanted to give my body time to just keep doing it's thing. They said they could easily increase on their own.

We have another NST on Friday morning and might choose to induce at that point if there is a problem or we are just fed up but until then he can stay. More acupuncture tomorrow afternoon if we don't go into labour tonight. 

Doc told me to go home and use the electric breast pump to stimulate the nipples and encourage the contractions to keep coming. I was doing it for a while which kinda stung, I think they are just sensitive, but then all this clear liquid started coming out. I was so surprised! I guess they are really getting ready to feed this bubba when he comes! I didn't have any bottle or anything to catch liquid connected to the pump so I had to stop, clean up the mess and then attach something because once it started flowing, it kept coming with the pumping! haha! 

So all that to say, I am praying so hard that everything just happens on its own tonight. I have rechecked our hospital bag and will add the last minute things before I go to bed tonight - early - just in case it does start for real!! Please Jesus!

Posted a blog with a picture hubby took of me hooked up to the machines, it's so glamorous! The next time I am in a room like this I hope I will be in a lot more pain and pushing out my son.

Blog


----------



## jenny25

Sarah how cute is lexi how are you finding motherhood ? 
How are you never croy embo xxx

Hey Kat how's things ?

I've got my ctg tomorrow I'm having them weekly until I deliver xxx


----------



## KatM

Pups,
YaaaaaY!!! I can't wait to see your LO. I love that we are getting updates.

Embo,
Happy EDD.

NSN,
You are being very patient hon.

Abi,
When I read all my MC books, I did come across a few examples where people seemed to only be able to carry one sex. I don't remember why.

Sticky,
I am happy to hear you are feeling more and more confidant. That is great.
It is so wonderful you bought a dress that you are so happy with and get to wear it twice! I want to see a bump photo from the weddings.

Just,
Has DH been trying to feel the baby? I feel the baby kick more when I am against something, like the kitchen counter. Is the movement uncomfy at all? I can't say it is always super pleasant, but I would not trade it. We might be the only two that didnt do any testing. 

I've gained 10lbs so far. How has your weight gain been? Are you happy with it?

Tuckie,
Thanks for the support hon. 
That sucks about dairy. I LOVE and LIVE on dairy. No ice cream? That is sad.

They have coconut milk ice cream now. I heard it is pretty good. I also think there is low lactose milk. I hope you feel better and sleep very soundly tonight.

Davies,
Love the name. It sounds like Lexi is a good sleeper already. Luckily she was born nice and weighty, so you have time to work out the feeding.

Love that Pete is the doting husband and daddy.

Croy,
Sending prayers that your body goes on it's own. You are doing everything right and are almost there. 

Hi Everyone else!

Wow, all the babies being born is soooooo wonderful!!!!

AFM,
Nothing to report except for overdoing it vacuuming and bad pain when i stood up from laying down to quick. DH wants to now take over hoovering, but I don't think it is necessary till 3rd tri. He works too much for him to have to take over housework till i need him to.


----------



## daviess3

Jen not long an b u chicken!! Exciting!! 

Kat I let my hubby do hoovering from first tri coz consultant said to, come 3rd tri I tried tk do it but he wouldn't let me, an it really hurt my pelvis! But hey ur growing the baby an that's priority!! Go with it hun zx

Leec massive hugs chick xxxx
Hiya Amos xxx I'm routing for you both!!! Zx

Jen were good she's adorable in my eyes I live motherhood she's a good girl an quite honestly she comes before anything now so I don't care what else has to b done in a day she's most important part of everyday I love her xxx

My stomachs squishy it's wierd! Heart hopeful im in ur gang! We need this grad club right? X


----------



## Mrskg

Lee :hugs: devastated for you x

Puppy :happydance: looks like you'll get your wish to beat never lol x

Embo an croy hope you've not much longer to wait x 

Florida that's exciting :thumbup:

Davies :cloud9: you sound so happy an like motherhood is a walk on the park so happy for you an love her name xxx

Good luck tomorrow never I will be stalking for that much waited announcement xxx


----------



## jenny25

Awww Sarah that's amazing honey you have a great attitude woo hooo I'm so over the moon for you xxx

I know 22 days till section but people say oh your not gonna make it you have dropped etc so fingers crossed lol xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Daviess - yay!! Congrats on the lovely name and the lovely baby to go with it lol!!

Pups - hope it's short and sweet for you honey!

Never - good luck!

AFM - 12+2 today and here's my bump picture...two things, 1. at 3 months I'm as big as I was with DD at 4 months and 2. Those are not stretch marks, it's an impression from my shorts!! Don't laugh at me though, all this time I was sure ppl were noticing how pregnant I look lololol!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1163.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1169.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopeful23456

3x- u r tiny and tan! Cute bump

Davies- love the name and u r so lucky for sleep! Hope it stays that way

Croy- Love the nst pic, I had one the day my water broke and it was no signs of labor...

Pups- yeah! Can't wait to see ur baby and find out gender!

Andrea- good luck tomorrow! I think u said tomorrow?

Lee- :hugs: :hugs: thats ok, one day it is going to be a bfp

Amos- I am still hoping its just going to happen for u :hugs:

kat- ur hubby sounds great! 

Jen- kieren will b here soon too! still love that name

Florida- hope the delivery goes smooth! Get ur sleep now, u won't when they come unless u have extra help 
It's awesome and complete craziness at times. Esp if they are both fussy at once, then the party begins :) 

Still trying to get A and D to be awake more during day and sleep at night, they just really want to sleep hard today so tonight should be interesting. Put one of their swings together, will see if that helps them sleep. The graco Sweetpeace...


----------



## daviess3

3x gorgeous lil bump chick! Maybe boy this time but ur still tiny lovely bump xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Did someone ask about bleeding gums a while back? Mine were really bad, if I flossed my mouth would be all blood. It all went back to normal within a week after having them (never had bloody gums before) I also had bloody nose alot


----------



## KatM

Davies and Hopeful,
More pics please. 

Hopeful,
How is DH with the babies?

3x,
Still look tiny. 2nd time around you show quicker.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- My boys were the same way, heavy sleepers from the start. I tried to wake them up to eat, but it was more trouble that it was worth, so I figured when they were hungry they'd eat. And they did. All my boys were over 8lbs too, so I wasn't too worried. Count your blessings and enjoy your sleep. 

Pups- I know labor sucks, but hopefully it will soon be over and you will no longer be in pain! Come on baby!

Never- What is this, the never ending induction?? Sheesh. Oh, well. It can't go on forever. Baby's got to come out sometime. 

Charmer- Look at you and your tiny little bump! Adorable. I love your shirt too, cherries! :haha:

AFM- I'm doing good, but Gloriana hasn't been moving as much over the past few days so she's making me nervous. She's making her 10 in an hour kick counts, but just doesn't seem as active. 

You know my friend (and former prego buddy) I had told you about? She gave birth to her son less than 2 weeks ago and today decided to take all 3 of her kids to the Omaha Zoo!! Now this is no regular zoo, its huge! And its a 2 hour drive from here. I think she's insane, gotta be. I don't plan on getting out of bed for a month, much less a full day trip to the zoo! Sheesh.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Ooh, I'm a pumpkin! Finally got past that eggplant! :wohoo:


----------



## Neversaynever

Pups has had her rainbow baby :wohoo:

Baby boy Samuel Gethin weighing 7lb 5.5oz at 5.45am

So so chuffed for her :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Puppy! Your boy has been added to the front page. Can't wait for the story. 

Andrea, you're next!


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulations Puppy!!!!! :yipee:

You must be on :cloud9:

Can't wait to see pictures of your little man and to hear your birth sotry!. 

Andrea- Thanks so much for keeping us updated with Pups' news. When are you having your waters broken? Your turn girl... (finally!)


----------



## debzie

Congratulations pups. so Happy for you hun. thanks for updating us never. hope your next.


----------



## debzie

Oh and lee massive hugs hun I had an evil evap on a superdrug test the cycle before this one. 

Good luck with your scan today mrsmigg.


----------



## jenny25

Congratulations puppy welcome to the world little man xxxx

Can I ask did anyone have increased cm around 35 weeksish since yesterday I've had loads like I'm ready too ovulate xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks everyone...I've non stopped :sad2: since she role me and the pic of him is just beautiful...will post it if she gives permission :flower:

I'm on the list to have my waters broken so it's another waiting game
:coffee: :haha: whatever..that's my mantra :smug:

XxX


----------



## pink80

Congrats Puppy - that's awesome news :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats again Pups, so bloomin happy for you!
Never - good luck today. As always, I'll be checking in though I know you won't be updating while it's all going on. Thanks again for keeping us all posted about Pups! 
Croy, sounds like all is going really well, hope it's not too much longer for you though. 
Ditto Jen! 
Davies, hi. Have you got someone to come and help you out next week?
Hopeful, glad to hear the twins are doing well, hope you get the body clocks turned round soon. 
Heart, good to see you. I thought girl for pups as well! Never is gonna surprise us with a girl now! Hope Delilah is ok, love the latest photos and the wine from U2, you are officially very cool!
3x, you are so slim! Like Davies, so tiny. Love the bump. 
Kat, I haven't had any testing done either. 
Just, Debz, Sticky, MrsK, Mom2, Sara, Bumpy, Abi, everyone else, hi all! 
Afm, 20 week scan today. I'm shitting myself about it to be honest. Dreamt about it last night, but it was weird, baby was actually in a crib in front of me. It was a boy, with loads of dark hair, a big nose, and a monobrow, but very cute. Now I'm freaking out that the fact that he was there in my dream means that there is a major problem and I'm going to have to terminate and deliver. I've been really panicking about this. 
Anyway I'm sorry to bring it down with my silly dream when everyone is celebrating for Pups!


----------



## daviess3

Omg pups we all said girl an u got a boy u must b over the moon I'm so pleased for you, such fab news we need all the details! X

Never u could b getting yr waters broken an ur updating for pups ur a trooper!! Good luck today chick xx

Mom2 thank you nice to no I'm not on my own other people have experienced it to x


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow so much lovely news on here to wake up to!!!!

Firstly congrats pups, sounds like quite a quick labour hope it wasn't too painful, love the choice of name!

Andrea hope you get your waters broken fairly early today and it's a quick and painfree delivery for you! I'm still praying that tours and puppies bubbas share the same birthday as that would be just lovely for you! Thanks for giving us the puppy updates too!!!

Embo and croy won't be long sweeties! Croy I'm glad your little man is ok and quite happy in there! I read your blog via fb most days I love it!

Mrs m good luck for scan today you are staying team yellow right?

Davies your girl is a stunner and I love her name sounds like you are loving the mummy role already!

Hopeful thanks it was me who asked about flossing, I'm glad it stops after the baby!

3x love your cute tiny bump and you are soo brown! Lucky girl! We need more bump pics! Mom2, Florida, , mrsm etc get your bumps out!!!! Glad you have your induction date set Florida time will fly by!

Lee I'm soo sorry mate, don't feel bad we have all been there love ya chick, and Amos!!! Xxxxx

Can't remember what else I've read but hi to everyone!

As for me 30 weeks today I'm 3/4 of the way there!!!! Have been exhausted for about a week now but last night slept a lot better and I feel good for it! I'm also huge a bit worried at how much bigger I'm going to get over next 10 weeks!! Will take a couple of pics and post them this morning! X


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies..say hello to pups rainbow boy :cloud9:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/b7ef2d79.jpg

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aaaaaahhh!! Isn't he GORGEOUS!!!!! Thanks Andrea, give Pups our love.


----------



## bumpyplease

Ickle stunner!


----------



## Abi 2012

aww congrats pup he is absolutely gorgeous hun well done you! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## tuckie27

Just wanted to congratulate puppy! He's sooo cute!!! You must be thrilled :) can't wait for more photos and your story too. All the babies being born here is making me so excited!


----------



## debzie

Awwwwww fr is absolutly gorgeous. Made a tear come to my eye. Thanks for sharing lips. Thanks never. 

Mrsmigg I'm sure the dream means nothing. Dreaming of a baby means you are going to recieve a present I'm sure in the form of good news today. 

Afm pregnancy insomnia has stepped up a notch only getting a few hours if I'm lucky. So has my appetite. As I was not unlucky enough to get bad ms I have gained 3 kg so far.


----------



## bumpyplease

30 week bump pics !!!!

deleted! sorry girls


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow you look stunning! We have some gorgeous pregnant girls (and yummy mummies) in this thread! So slim and neat!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats puppy!!! I said boy didn't I? :blush: He's gorgeous hun!! Take it easy now!

Beautiful bumps 3x and bumpy!


----------



## bumpyplease

ahh you are too kind mrsm!!!! i cant believe how much it has grown over last 2-3 weeks and it wont stop lol!!!!!! im only 5ft 1 so i'll be toppling over soon!

what time is your scan?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You really remind me of my friend, look her up on Facebook, her name is Emma, actually I'll inbox you her name. She has just had a gorgeous baby boy and looks like you. She is only little as well and looked very similar to you at the end. She stayed lovely and neat as well. 
My scan is at 2.30, just over 4 hours to go.


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Puppy. He is gorgeous xxxxx.


----------



## sara1

Pups- :cloud9: he is an absolute stunner! Got my water works going when I saw the pic!

Davies- Beautiful name for a beautiful girl! Your little family sounds so wonderfully contented! I love that your dh has jumped right in!

Bumpy- You look fantastic! So trim and neat! My bump is at least that big and I'm 6 weeks behind you... Congrats on 30 weeks!

3x- Ditto for you girl! You look fab!

Mismig- Lots of virtual hand holding for your scan going on here. I know how stressed you must be but everything will be brilliant. I got quite a chuckle out of the mono-brow bit in the dream:) Hope you get some great pics! 

Never- Hope today's your day too! You've such a fantastic attitude, I'm in awe!

Croy- Glad to hear your're feeling a little better. Sounds like it's just a matter of days for you now.

Embo- How you holding up girl? Still bouncing and tweaking?

Hopeful- I hope you can get the twins on a less nocturnal schedule soon. Are you absolutely shattered for lack of sleep. 

Lee- So sorry about the evap. Fucking stinks!

Forgive me, I know I'm missing people :dohh: I'm knackered from preggo insomnia and running around in the heat


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Congratulations Puppy, what a gorgeous baby boy. Hope your recovering well x

Davies, it sounds like your life is perfect just now with your little family, so lovely. Thats a lovely name choice too!

Bumpy, lovely bump pic. Wow you really have grown these past few weeks but your still looking slim everywhere else!
3Xcharmer, your so slim aswell.

Good luck for your scan MrsM, Im sure all will be perfect.

Kat, you asked me if hubby can feel the baby yet...not yet unfortunately. Only twice I've felt it from teh outside but when he tries to it stops. 
I have to admit the first day that I started feeling movement, I wasnt sure if I liked it, I felt a bit queasy as it was the most bizarre sensation. But now I love feeling the baby move, its very reassuring.
On Sunday I was looking at my bump whilst lying down and it was really raised up at the right side and flat at the left, it was sloping which was strange.
Yeah we never got any tests done either, we figured that we've tried so hard for this and what will be will be. Will love the baby regardless. 
Plus I have enough to worry about already with my blood clotting having injections everyday and my double womb.
I also know of two people that were worried all of the way through their pregnancies as they were told that something was wrong with their babies kidneys being too enlarged and when they were born both babies were absolutely fine. Nothing is set in stone when they warn of any risks, especially when tests come back stating a percentage of risk, its not a definite yes or no answer.


----------



## Embo78

Puppy your rainbow is absolutely gorgeous. I LOVE his name :) :) :)


----------



## jenny25

Got my repeat ctg this afternoon at 2 kinda nervous xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Jen. 
My hubby felt baby moving for the first time last night. The movements have got stronger in the last two days.


----------



## bumpyplease

i took a look mrsm and i can actually see the resemblence! your friends little boy is super cute!!!! will be thinking of you at your scan and i know you are going to come out on cloud 9!!

good luck jen!

just - i have that a lot where my bump looks lop sided, its really noticable when im laying down, baby must like to lie in some funny positions!!

thanks everyone for your kind comments re my bump! my butt is in competition though to see who can get the biggest! sara - we need to see yours!

i have a lovely visual of you at the moment em bouncing and tweaking! keep it up!

x


----------



## bumpyplease

bumpyplease said:


> thanks everyone for your kind comments re my bump! my butt is in competition though to see who can get the biggest! sara - we need to see yours!
> 
> x

your bump that is...not your butt!!!! unless you would like to get your arse out? thats fine too :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha that really made me laugh!! My arse is coming along nicely as well. My bump itself is fairly neat but I'm getting a big bum to even it out!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Ah *Pups *congrats on your beautiful little boy :hugs: He is gorgeous x

*Davies *- what a gorgeous name! Glad you are enjoying being a mummy x

*MrsM *- Good luck today, i am sure everything will be fine, i look forward to see some pics! Team :yellow: is amazing! The 'mono-brow' dream did make me chuckle :haha: x

*Never *- Good luck, i hope today is the day x

*Lee and Amos* - biggest hugs to you two. I pray you get your rainbows soon and don't give up hope xxx

*Hopeful *- i hope your two night owls switch to being day owls soon :thumbup: Everything sounds fabulous tho x

*Jen *- Good luck for this afternoon! Try not to worry too much x

I hope everyone else is doing well, sorry if i missed you! Good luck to *Embo, Croy and Never*....Its so close now x

afm...I weighed myself this morning and i have put on 0lbs. I have spoken to my midwife she says that its fine and i am not worried either. I find it hard to lose weight, so by overindulging during pregnancy i would really be screwing myself for after. Im eating 3 healthy meals plus 2 snacks, which works out as a bowl of porridge a banana and some fruit extra a day than usual. Pre-pregnancy, I am technically 'overweight' as my BMI is 28 although i do not look big, just curvy which i love. Im a UK12 and 5ft 3.5in. My bump is growing though, just nothing else is! I would love to stay healthy and active throughout and just have a lovely round bump! So thats my plan....healthy and active :happydance: x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## wookie130

Pup, what a beautiful little son you have there!

Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sticky, I was talking to Debzie about weight on another thread this morning. I haven't weighed myself since getting my bfp, and the midwife weighed me at booking in. My bmi is always slightly higher than it should be, unless I have been dieting or exercising regularly. I always weigh more than I look like I do as well. I'm a UK size 14 and I'm almost 5 foot 9 so my height helps. Once I've had the baby and probably once it's weaned and I'm not breast feeding as much I'll go back to slimming world, and I'll start running again. I'd like to get back down to a 12. I think as long as you know you are eating healthily and sensibly there is no point in stressing too much about weight gain in pregnancy. I have no idea what I gained with my daughter, but it soon fell off.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

congrats puppy!! He's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## sticky_wishes

MrsM - 5ft9! Your so tall! That whole BMI thing is rubbish if you ask me! I dont look overweight either. The weight which i do put on, will hopefully be burned through breastfeeding, healthy eating and gentle exercise :thumbup: Thanks x


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats pups! He is a gorgeous boy! Love his name too

Happy milestone day girls

Bumpy- cute bump!

Jen - good luck with test


----------



## filipenko32

Pups he is soooooooo beautiful CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I posted on your journal too xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrskg said:


> I'm ok abi apart from my secondary headache condition (jabs and jolts) showing it's face hopefully only last a week like usual but it's getting on my nerves already x off to work only 4 hour shift so not too bad but could see it far enough x how's you? x

Hope your headache has gone now hun, will be thinking of you next Wednesday, bet everything will be perfect though! xxx 



Embo78 said:


> Awe thanks Fili :) I'm still desperately hoping i'll go in labour myself beforehand!!
> 
> Looks like the sweep I had yesterday did diddly squat!!!
> 
> How're you? How's work?

OMG em you're so close now!!! :cloud9: bet you're feeling super frustrated. Can't wait to log on anytime from now to see your beautiful son! :cloud9:

I haven't been working cos it's school hols but i have been socializing in a major way :blush: - catching up from my days as a hermit for over a year but think I may be going OTT now, this is the first day for weeks we haven't had someone round or staying until Sunday and then my sister and all her family arrive next Thursday for a week! Loving it but need to go to bed earlier and rest more as tiredness catches up quicker when you're busy doesn't it? I had my 16 week scan last weds and all we saw was the spine really but hb was good at 158 :happydance: and all seemed normal. One day ahead though! I am now 5 days ahead, anyone else, is that normal??! 

Hope I just know you're going to be back here soon, thinking of you xxx



Mrs Miggins said:


> Team yellow Abi. Scan tomorrow. Nervous as hell! Fili I ache like hell when I wake up, feel ok once I start moving about though.
> Oh don't you just love it when your OH's best mats turns up at 9 am to borrow the lawn mower and you are in your nighty, glasses on, hair all over? He only left the house a bloody hour ago he could have mentioned it! I looked a right tramp!!! Not to mention my untethered boobs. Mortified.

:haha: I KNOW that feeling! haha along with you and embo on the ball twiddling her nipples :rofl: I have some cracking mental images! 
Thinking about you today, looking for updates!



LeeC said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm going to keep this brief, but looks like my test was a coloured evap line. Feeling pretty stupid and heartbroken yet again.
> I promised myself I would never do this again but here I am.
> Thank you for all of your support and well wishes.
> I'm going to lick my wounds and give some serious thought about if I can carry on, on this journey.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and Amos thank you. Love you girl xxx.

Lee I'm so sorry :cry: I never even got to your post in time to see your exciting news, I know how you feel and I know you've been through this so many times. :nope: We are all here for you no matter what xxxx

Croy - I really feel for you, I hope the acupuncture works asap and we see your gorgeous boy soon, you've really had to wait :growlmad::hugs:

Davies LOVE the name Lexi and so so happy that your so happy you brought tears to my eyes! :cry:

Hopeful and Heart - hope you're getting SOME sleep!! bet you're both still over the moon xxx

Kat you look amazing!! You have really bloomed too! Those white spots sound like nothing to be worried about I agree. Love the 3D pics! So glad you're feeling movement! 

Bumps and Sara hope the insomnia goes soon! :sleep: 

Madrid you're nearly 12 weeks! :shock: time is flying and for you
Debzie too! 

Abi I don't believe in the theory of can't carry boys / girls but that's just me! 

Let's all drink to the parl newborns and babies soon to come and let's will those stubborn ones out!! :wine: 

Jen good luck hun xxx

Will post more later, I'm off to babies r us!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee: We are going for it! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Amos, lovely to hear from you. I really really hope you find the path that makes you happy and whatever outcome you choose makes you happy, you so deserve to be happy. Personally I don't think you should give up but I know you have to make that decision for yourself and do what's best for you xxxxxxx


----------



## sara1

Bumpy- I'll post my bump shot tomorrow (V-Day!!!!)... my arse has been expanding as well, but I'm afraid I'll frighten away the new girls so I think I'll keep it under wraps!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps you look amazing!! All bump like your name suggests haha! 
Debzie I had insomnia too it was annoying it's gone now tho :hugs: 
Andrea I hope your baby comes soon like TODAY! :hugs: Thanks for posting the pictures xxx
3x love your little bump, you're all bump and no fat! :cloud9:
Hopeful I hope the swing works and you get the babies off to sleep at night and not day mostly! xxx
Symptoms for me are STILL on and off nausea although it has eased up a lot now. Rib pain when sitting for too long, bladder pressure / ache in the morning sometimes quite painful although the need to pee in the night has decreased massively! And achy all over in the morning but this is easing off oh and my boobs are tender and HUGE! I can feel no movement or anything whatsoever but still way too early for me with an AP!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps my ass has clearly won the competition!! Sticky I was 27 pre-pregnancy due to roids (size 14) so would be well over that now but think for me i have lost a bit of weight due to coming off the roids and the constant nausea. also i exercise every day mainly swimming. But i agree with mrs migg I think they make too much of bmi and weight just to give us something else to worry about. Im in lycra type tops now though if i wear trousers as there's no way my E cup boobs :shock: are gonna fit into any top! I hate them being this big they annoy me intensely!!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats puppy xxx

Mrsmig can't wait for your update I'm sure everything will be perfect x

Fili enjoy your trip to babies r us be sure to let us know what you buy xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs kg hubs is faffing! I am ready and waiting! Will post pics later... excited!


----------



## filipenko32

bet mrs migg is in the waiting room now :wacko: Feeling her nerves!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bumpyplease

thinking of you mrsm cant wait for your update later!

fili make sure you update us on your purchases! i just love baby shopping!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Is mrsmig finding out gender? Can't wait for pics! 

Abi- I thought there was something that's detected in a karyotype test if u can only have boys?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Yay, Puppy!! :happydance: So happy for you! Little Samuel is adorable!


----------



## filipenko32

Has mrs migg not updated yet? 

Back from babies r us! We got a lovely Winnie the Pooh moses basket with mattress, hanging toys on it but not the stand yet, a set of 0-3 months sleep suits in mostly cream with bears and the like on them, a white outdoor fleecy type all in one suit (winnie the pooh), hat, scratch mits, a changing mat in Winnie the Pooh style like the moses basket, and a mamma's and pappa's millie and borris soft rabbit for babba himself! :cloud9: Don't think we will be buying anything else new now but thought baby should have a new bed and new teddy and new clothes to come home in!


----------



## hopeful23456

That sounds so cute fili! My BFF had a Winnie the pooh theme too, it's adorable


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Everything is great, perfect! I'm so happy! And it was the same lady that did Edie's 20 week scan, which I think is a great omen. Baby was a bit of a little monkey and kept wriggling around while she was trying to take measurements but she got there in the end. I didn't find out gender but the head shape suggests boy to me, I'll post pics ASAP just got to get tea and bedtime sorted. God I'm so happy I could actually explode. I feel like I can enjoy it now. I can go shopping!!!!!! I can go fucking shopping!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for your purchases fili :thumbup: I love their winnie the pooh range x

Mrsmig :coffee:


----------



## Mrskg

Yay mrsmig congrats I knew you'd be back with good news x woohoo for shopping xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

yay i love this news mrsm!!!! go shopping girl! go crazy!

love winnie the pooh fili - your stuff all sounds super cute!


----------



## Embo78

Mrsmig that is excellent news.

I love the 20 week scan cos you see all the details. Especially if you get a good sonographer who explains it all :)

Post a pic so we can have a gender guess :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

:happydance: Yay! Congrats Mrs. M!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and a 'My First Year' book you know where you can record everything and it has envelopes and pouches to put thing in like a lock of hair etc! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

BRILLIANT news mrs migg!!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you, you've made my day i am tearing up to see you so happy!!!! :cry: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Mrsmig yay congrats can't wait for pic get shopping!!! X

Fili yay for shopping!! X

Pups he's gorgeous an I love name Samuel x


----------



## jenny25

Congrats mrs m xxx

Well I'm not long back from hospital my bp has gone up 133/87 and ive started having tightinigs I've been feeling them since around 2 and still getting them my stomach is going rock hard here is pics of my trace from today 

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/f5db8115.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/7a64404f.jpg

So I guess it's a waiting game now


----------



## sara1

Mismig- That's such wonderful news... over the moon for you dear! Can't wait to see the pics! Shop away.

I love Winnie the pooh... you're giving me ideas:)

Jen- how are you feeling?


----------



## jenny25

I'm fine Sara honey just seeing what's going on lol
Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Jen I don't understand the trace what does that mean hun? 

My thyroid result from 1st tri came back at 0.09 which was ok in the first tri but now consultant wants me stop it without even having a retest. He said to have a retest in 6 weeks. There was nothing wrong with my thyroid before I started taking thyroxine - I don't think I should have ever been put on it based on one result of 3.5 when the other two were lowish :wacko: Just been to GP and she said get a retest so I'm going to get blood taken tomorrow. Glad I had that scan at 16.5 and baby was ok as I have been taking extra thyroxine for an extra month i.e into 2nd tri! The hospital didn't even wanna retest me until after 20 weeks scan even with that low result! Anyway stopping that medication now as the consultant said.


----------



## KatM

Puppy,
He is sooooooo precious!!!! I am thrilled for you. I love the pooh bear outfit. You must be on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:.

Mom2,
I heard that is normal during their "growth spurt" to feel less movement. Plust I think over 10 for 2 hrs is what they want to see.

NSN,
You show us all how to be patient with a good attitude. I hope everything goes quickly and smoothly from here on out and I see a new baby on the board very shortly.

MrsMigg,
Yay for the awesome scan!!! Now you can shop!!!

Bumpy,
You look slim and neat. You don't look too large at all, but I understand feeling that way. You look all bump to me.

Just,
I find the movement reassuring too. This morning when Grey was still sleeping I was a bit worried because he is constantly wiggling around down there. We are all different. It should not be much longer before DH can feel it too. Your lopsided belly was your LO on one side. How cool.
Yes, you worked way to hard to have this baby. Your double has given you no issues though, right?
We will both treasure our LOs no matter what.

Sticky,
Healthy and active sounds great. You have a good attitude. I spent time worrying about my slow gain and then I gained 8lbs between weeks 18-22. Your body will do what is right for it. Oh, I have been eating like a hog. I toned it down a tiny bit now.

Fili,
Yay for shopping and being so social. Let's me know you are in a happy place!!!

Davies,
Your baby is gorgeous. It is not because you are her mommy.

Sara,
Yay for V-day tomorrow and I can't wait to see your bump.

Tuckie and Sara,
We are almost nearing 3rd tri!!!

Jen,
Good luck to you hon.

Hi everyone else:debzie, hopefull, heart, mrskg, 3X, croy, embo, and whoever else I can't think of this second.

AFM,
Nothing to report. Life is good and I am loving all the babies on the thread.


----------



## jenny25

Top line is baby's heartbeat bottom line is contractions xx

My uterus is contracting xxx


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- congrats! Great news :) 

Kat/Sara- what are we considering 3rd tri? 27 wks? :) so exciting!

I am stuck here at this lab for the next 2 hours :( it's been about 13 hours since I last ate and I just had the glucose drink and it was soooo nasty! Blech! Whoever said its not that bad hasn't tasted this junk that i just had to drink! I am not a sweets fan to begin with, but this was nasty artificial orange cola-tasting, but flat, and about 5 times as much syrup as regular orange soda. Ladies, I honestly almost puked! Baylyn has been moving around a lot since the drink. The way they do it here is they test your blood and urine (my urine had no glucose), then they give you the drink, wait an hour and get blood tested again, wait another hour and get blood tested for 3rd time. I can't leave the waiting area either :/ I brought my poor OH thinkin we could go walk around the shops around here, but they said I will burn it off quicker if I'm walking around and they want true results so I have to sit and only get up for bathroom breaks :/ sorry for selfish post but I feel so queasy and gross and now we're stuck sitting here for 2 hours bored shitless! :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie that sounds grim. I hope you get to go home soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/cc59b3c3.jpg
I ended up taking a photo with my phone in the end so it's not great, but here we go. 
Place your bets please!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/134931f1.jpg

There I've spun it round that's better!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg HE IS lovely!!! They are fab pics!! So you see I think boy! Xxx

Have you thought about names yet? We have decided on Livia Jasmine for a girl and Leo for a boy so far for sure! We need a middle boy's name!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry tuckie hope you get out pronto!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Leo is the name of my second angel. I never chose it but I have dreamed about him a few times and he was called Leo. Those are beautiful names. We have a boys name but not a girls one yet.


----------



## Embo78

Oooo I'm not sure of gender but that is one cute baba!


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- my guess is girl :)


----------



## croydongirl

Pups - amazing news, congrats on your little guy. Super cute picture and I love his name too. Wishing you, Gav and Laura some sweet family times in these early days.

Fili - I love Winnie the Pooh, our nursery is Pooh themed - are we FB friends? I put pics up on there the other week. We got the cutest decal from Amazon with a quote that says, "sometimes the smallest things take up the biggest space in your heart" and it looks great. Otherwise we just have a lamp and fitted sheets and some pictures in frames which I made. So its not crazy themed, but it looks cute and boy-ish too. 

MrsM - Just over the moon for you lovely!! Enjoy those first purchases, I still remember the first outfit I let myself get for this little guy when I actually started believing he would come :) Enjoy!

afm - Just went and walked the lake by our house, usually takes 45 mins to gte round the whole 2.5 miles but an hour and a hlaf of walking today we went about a third of the way and then came back, and had to stop a bunch. However, one of my bathroom stops there was a ton of goopy ewcm type stuff when i wiped and I think it might have been my plug, or the start of it, at least there is something coming out of there! haha!

Hoping that gravity will help us out and that these back cramps and stuff will increase. More acupuncture in a couple of hours so praying that tips everything into action.

Might take a nap for a bit now, hubby just left for a run (he'll be gone for a couple of hours) I think the VERY slow pace at the lake made him antsy! He is just as anxious waiting for things to start as i am poor guy.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's nice mrs migg makes me like it more! We think Leo Dante now cos his last name begins with the sound 'dar'. Can't be bothered to have to read back ten pages to have to delete the last name later lol! I think Dante is a bit hmmm not sure about it!


----------



## bumpyplease

Cute name choices fili I love the names jasmine & Leo!!

Bet u can't wait for vday Sara I loved that milestone can't wait to see your bump pic!

Kat glad life is good!

Tuckie that sounds rank!!!!! I see 3rd tri from 27 weeks and I think b&b does too but some see it different not long for any of you!!

Embo any signs? Croy sounds like u are doing all the right things, I'm thinking the weekend!!!!

Mrs m that is an amazingly clear scan Hun, I'm going for boy!!!

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## filipenko32

Croy that's lovely!! I'm not on fb much! 

I really want another scan as the one I had last week me-mo wasn't moving so much and he was face down so we didn't get to see his face :-( I know I have another scan for free in 3 weeks but I don't think I can wait that long especially after coming off meds iykwim. Anyone think this is over the top? It's 65 pound at this place I've found for a reassurance scan. I want a profile pic too like yours mrs migg!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie-:nope: That stinks. Wish they did the candy bar glucose test everywhere. Mine was super easy. :-(


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welp, had my scan, everything was good but I have had a really hard day...so WARNING SELFISH POST AHEAD:

Okay, first Ultrasound tech wouldn't tell me what I was measuring so I couldn't "nit-pick" but said I was good for dates, so I asked the doctor who told me they do CRL and that I was right at my dates but wouldn't give me a number either. DH and I got in a fight b/c tech is 80% sure that Baby is a boy and DH is pro-circumsision and I am anti and we got in a huge fight even before I got PG that almost ended in us splitting up so I'm praying that they're wrong and it's a girl. Then we went to walmart and some lady was apparently trying to steal a car-seat and she had one of her twins in it (I said lady I meant young girl) and the police were taking the twins and the 7 year old boy they had with them was freaking out screaming "don't take my baby brother" and then he tried to get the car-seat away from the officials...and NO ONE was trying to comfort this kid and I started tearing up and it was awfull.

And question for yall ladies...how did you come off of progesterone? I didn't take it today and am thinking either everyother day or just come off it completely???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1173.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1175.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1186.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- If you can afford it, then go for it! My budget requires me to be patient. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I know but I feel like I'm over reacting and need to chill out! Think I'm nervous about coming off these meds! I should be patient really. Are you feeling more movement now?


----------



## KatM

Fili,
Pay for it. It's worth the piece of mind

Mrsmigg,
Lovely. 

Tuckie,
Think it's 27 weeks, but I'm counting 26. 

3x,
I was shocked that my DH agreed to no circumcision. Google stats and show him more and more are foregoing this. Where I live I think it's almost 50/50. The west coast is into these things.


----------



## Abi 2012

hopeful23456 said:


> Is mrsmig finding out gender? Can't wait for pics!
> 
> Abi- I thought there was something that's detected in a karyotype test if u can only have boys?

hmm really i dont know what test i have had done whether that was one of them? i know i had lots any uk girls know if thats a routine test for us ladies after 3 mc's?


----------



## hopeful23456

Abi- I googled and couldn't come up with anything on it with karyotypes

Mrsm- Congrats! Have fun shopping


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m so pleased for you hun :) i think BOY! dunno y just do lol 

pup- hope ur enjoying ur little man :)

everyone else hope your great 

afm - well baby not been moving much the last 2 days getting a lil anxious im gonna go use doppler and make sure he is ok, still coldy and got a cough, one more day at work then i have 2 weeks off to spend with my monster :D my mum dropped all my baby stuff round the other day , i now have my beloved pushchair, moses basket and stand, a travel cot, baby bath , a play mat and play gym acivity thing!! and lots and lots of clothes :) not much more to buy now really need bottles and a stairgate and nappies n baby wipes ect but will get them in time lol :)


----------



## filipenko32

Wish I could come to Yorkshire and we could go shopping together mrs migg


----------



## Abi 2012

filipenko32 said:


> Wish I could come to Yorkshire and we could go shopping together mrs migg

haha fili where in london are you im not far by train from central london lol x


----------



## Abi 2012

hopeful.. i dont know then maybe i cant carry girls if thats the case maybe thats y i mc'd so many times :( but then maybe its just coincindence, i hope it is as i would love a girl in the future as much as i love my boys its gonna be hard to think i may not be able to carry girls :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

3x, gorgeous pictures. I'm sorry you had a rough day. I think I came off progesterone at 17 weeks after 2 weeks of taking it every other day. 
Fili I wish too! I'm down in Kent next week but need to save up a bit really. I say go for the scan if you need to, but the time will fly by till your anatomy scan. They'll give you some nice photos too if they can get the right position. Migglet was laid on his stomach with his bum in the air at first!


----------



## wookie130

3x-Great scan pictures! Beautiful! If the tech is 80% sure it's a boy...I'm willing to bet that it's a boy! LOL!!! So, I hope you and DH can come to a peaceful agreement on the circumcision front. That's something I've been mulling around in my brain as well, in the event mine is a boy.

Fili- I really think you should pay for the private scan...that type of piece of mind is worth it's weight in gold, for sure.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, Charmer. That is quite a day! :hugs: I can't believe your doc wouldn't give you a measurement. They are your medical records, its not right for him to withhold information. :growlmad:

Wow, if I were in that store I would have paid for the car seat and lied to the cops that she thought I had already paid. How awful!! It was a carseat not an xbox! Wake up people! How heartless of the person who called the police. :nope:

I can only imagine the argument if you are both firm in your circumcision stance. When we had our first boy my hubby told me in no uncertain terms that he was getting circumcised, I had read pros and cons so I wasn't strong either way. We circumcised our first 4 boys, but then when #5 came neither of us had a peace about it, so he's our only uncircumcised child. That being said, he's been in the hospital once (for 3 days) for an infection on his penis, and to the doctor countless times for problems with it. I've wondered if we missed it and should have circumcised him. I also have a couple of male friends who are not circumcised and they all wish they were. Just FYI.


----------



## wookie130

Mommy2, I'm from Iowa, and sometimes I wonder if we Midwestern Americans are some of the only people left on the planet that favor circumcision anymore. It seems that in Europe, Asia, and most everywhere else, it's being left behind. It really is something to think about...I'm seriously on the fence about it, either way.


----------



## sara1

Love the pic Mismig... I had been thinking girl for you but that looks like a boy to me so I'm saying you're team :blue:

Tuckie- The glucose test is miserable isn't it. Hope you're all done and out of there by now, you have my sympathies!

Croy- Hope all that walking has spurred things along.

Fili- If you can afford it, do it. I'm all about peace of mind right now.

Abi- I know how you feel...my little one has been slacking off int he movement department these last 3 days and it's been making me nervous. I used the doppler again which I had ages to do. But I think it's a just a combination of my anterior placenta and a growth spurt. Hope you start feeling better soon.

Any news from Andrea???

Kat/Tuckie- I think 3rd tri is 27 weeks. Holy shit! we're almost there?

3x- Congrats on a great scan. It's a tough and interesting debate about circumcision. There are definite pros and cons to both sides. I know if we have a boy we won't do it, but honestly it's more for social reasons (it's not as commonly done here) rather than medical ones. hope you and your dh find some common ground. 

Afm- Dh just gave me a back rub... I've started to have lower back/hip discomfort which hasn't really affected me until now... so I'm feeling rather happy and mellow. Wish my girl were doing a few more backflips in there for reassurance, but I'm feeling pretty confident. Tomorrow's v-day. I can't believe I've made it this far :yipee:


----------



## Abi 2012

well all is fine he must be just not in the mood for moving as i heard his heartbeat loud and clear! maybe just me overthinking things? anywhoo off to bed i go... mrs m where abouts in kent u going sweetie ? i live in kent :D and i have a week off next week if u fancy meeting somewhere? xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Rusthall, so not far from you at all! We are staying with Marks family and it's a bit of a funny time at the moment because his sister hasn't got long at all, like days. We are staying with his other sister and it's going to be tricky to make plans, however I'm sure I could escape for a morning! I'll let you know if that's ok?


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks guys, he's so Pro that he's willing to get a lawyer and fight it in court!! He's said so multiple times. I don't want it because I see it as an unecessary procedure but DH thinks it's the right thing to do since my little bro is uncut and he's had some infections...I told DH the first time that I would only consider it if he was by baby's side the entire time and only if they put the cream on baby a full 20 minutes before-hand. I hate the thought of causing my baby pain for no reason. I know that ultimatley if it is a boy then we will most likely circ...I'm just really unsure about it but everyone here has one and DH went to school with a boy who ended up getting it done as a teenager b/c of issues with it....keeping my fx'd for another little girl still though, love to have another pink bundle.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

wookie130 said:


> Mommy2, I'm from Iowa, and sometimes I wonder if we Midwestern Americans are some of the only people left on the planet that favor circumcision anymore. It seems that in Europe, Asia, and most everywhere else, it's being left behind. It really is something to think about...I'm seriously on the fence about it, either way.

Perhaps. :haha:
This is my first child in Nebraska though. I'm originally from CA and had all my boys there. Its turned into a thought provoking choice instead of an automatic procedure, which I think is a good thing. Its one of those things where there is no right or wrong answer. Its just your preference.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Its something very personal for fathers, I think. Since its so important to him I'd say let him do it. It may be an "unnecessary" procedure, but its something he really wants, so for that reason alone perhaps it is necessary. Yes, make sure they use the cream there's no reason to cause him pain when you don't have to. :flower:


----------



## 3xscharmer

You're right mom2 - this is very important to him but I will only agree if he can be there every step of the way and yeah, I've heard that some docs put the cream on and then whisk them away before it even has a chance to really set in. On the bright side though, this is the last baby I'm having so this will never be an issue again!! Still gonna hope for another DD though lol!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

3xscharmer said:


> Thanks guys, he's so Pro that he's willing to get a lawyer and fight it in court!! He's said so multiple times. I don't want it because I see it as an unecessary procedure but DH thinks it's the right thing to do since my little bro is uncut and he's had some infections...I told DH the first time that I would only consider it if he was by baby's side the entire time and only if they put the cream on baby a full 20 minutes before-hand. I hate the thought of causing my baby pain for no reason. I know that ultimatley if it is a boy then we will most likely circ...I'm just really unsure about it but everyone here has one and DH went to school with a boy who ended up getting it done as a teenager b/c of issues with it....keeping my fx'd for another little girl still though, love to have another pink bundle.

I know how you feel! Both babies are boys and DH has said that they must be circ (he is). I can't even think about it cause it stresses me out what I'd be putting the boys through. I told DH that I won't be able to stay in the room with them while it's being done, I don't think I can hold myself together, but that he will have to be there for both of them! No options. The thought of it makes my BP rise though!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

3xscharmer said:


> Welp, had my scan, everything was good but I have had a really hard day...so WARNING SELFISH POST AHEAD:
> 
> Okay, first Ultrasound tech wouldn't tell me what I was measuring so I couldn't "nit-pick" but said I was good for dates, so I asked the doctor who told me they do CRL and that I was right at my dates but wouldn't give me a number either. DH and I got in a fight b/c tech is 80% sure that Baby is a boy and DH is pro-circumsision and I am anti and we got in a huge fight even before I got PG that almost ended in us splitting up so I'm praying that they're wrong and it's a girl. Then we went to walmart and some lady was apparently trying to steal a car-seat and she had one of her twins in it (I said lady I meant young girl) and the police were taking the twins and the 7 year old boy they had with them was freaking out screaming "don't take my baby brother" and then he tried to get the car-seat away from the officials...and NO ONE was trying to comfort this kid and I started tearing up and it was awfull.
> 
> And question for yall ladies...how did you come off of progesterone? I didn't take it today and am thinking either everyother day or just come off it completely???

lovely scan pics!! espec. that last one!!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, 
Loving all the growing babies I am hearing about. so glad dopplers are giving you some reassurance.
It is funny to me that circumcision is such a hot button topic. Of course it is a personal decision, every parents has to make the decision that is best for their baby. Hubby does not have strong opinions about it and being a Brit where it is very uncommon I am not comfortable with it so we will not be doing it for our little guy. I worked with babies and kids for years and only saw one pee peep that had had it done because his family were Turkish. None of the kids I worked with ever had problems or infections. I thought that it would seem like a strange decision because I assumed that most people here in the US have it done but it is on the decline even here. It makes a difference where you live in the US too, some places have higher occurrences of it than others. Here in Seattle, or maybe even Washington only 35% are circumcised today. 

However you find peace :) We are all making the choices that are best for our bubbas :)

afm- Acupuncture session #2 was today, still having contractions but still not hurting yet. Hoping that things pick up so he arrives tomorrow - it's my mum's birthday too so she would love that!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m- i understand hun didnt realise it was your sil that you were coming to see, i'm so glad your able to come see her honey.


----------



## filipenko32

I think it's just a Jewish custom to circumcise in the uk, no one does it here generally but I heard it was done a lot in the us. Must be a hard decision :hugs: 

Going to try to get a scan today :wacko:


----------



## bumpyplease

Just a quickie will read back later but wanted to say happy v day to Sara!!!!!


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies, Hope everyone is having a splendid day!
I'm in a lovely mood as it's v-day, and perhaps even more importantly my little munchkin has decided to kick up a reassuring storm all morning. 

My V-day pic: There's no way I'd be here (and even remotely sane) without the support from all thee wonderful ladies on this thread THANK YOU!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy v day Sara!


----------



## bumpyplease

how cute is your bump! you look amazing!!!!

want to also wish andrea and embo good luck as both being induced today and i believe andrea is already in labour (hope you dont mind me updating here girls, i presumed you wouldnt mind me sharing as you had updated in your journals and i figured you are probably quite busy right now!!!!) i cant believe how many babies are coming this week, its FAB! good luck girls and good luck Croy you wont be far behind im sure, this weekend definiately!!!! x


----------



## sara1

Wow- Andrea and Embo at the same time!!! Love it! Good luck girls! Wishing you both quick, painless labours! Can't wait to meet our newest additions!


----------



## justwaiting

Good luck embo and Andrea two babies being born very soon how exciting!

Happy v day sara


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Em and Andrea!! :yipee: 
Sara happy V day :yipee: 

And I got my private scan tomorrow at 3pm for £65! :yipee: I'm excited but i can't jump up and down cos my boobs hurt :haha:


----------



## jenny25

Wooo hooo you go girls good luck andrea and embo 

Well that means I'm next yay whoop whoop anything I was having yesterday has fizzled out so back to waiting lol xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Ohh exciting about Embo and Andrea, cant wait to hear of more babies arriving.

Happy V day Sara and to me, I never thought Id make it this far. We can breathe a slight sigh of relief. My next big milestone is 28 weeks when I'll have a growth scan and hopefully theres still plenty of room in my double womb. So far no problems (touch wood).

MrsM, so glad that your scan went perfectly. Its the best feeling in the world!

Fili, I can understand how scared you are at stopping your medication. You have a doppler dont you aswell? that should give you reassurance that all is well if you decide not to get a private scan.

3Xcharmer, Im still on progesterone right now. But now that Im 24 weeks Im meant to stop. After this weekend Im going to wean down to one 200mg a day instead of 2 a day. Im too scared to stop cold turkey even though everyone seems to be fine!
I dont envy you with your decision to make about circumcision if its a boy. Over here in the UK that is not standard practice unless jewish or for medical reasons. Im not too clued up about it to be honest but Id hate to put a baby through unnecessary pain I can see why your doubtful!
I never realised how common a procedure it is in America.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

It must be a good feeling Jenny to know that your close aswell and next to be due...

It is exciting now that the first lot of ladies are all having their babies and that means that its over to the next batch


----------



## bumpyplease

dont forget croydon, im really hoping she is next lol!

so sorry i missed your vday just keep - happy v day!!!!! lol

hi jen, are you ok that the contractions have slowed as you are still quite early or were you hoping that was it?

great news about the scan fili

x


----------



## wookie130

Whooo!!!!!!!! The pom-poms are back out for Never and Embo!!!!!!! Best of luck today, girls!

Sara, Happy V-Day! Your bump is great!


----------



## sara1

Just- Happy V-Day :yipee: Major congratulations! Your turn to post a v-day bump pic!
(I'm the selfish ass who totally forgot that we have the same EDD... I think maybe Pink does as well?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy V day Just and Sara!! And good luck Andrea and Em, how exciting! 
Fili, good luck with the scan although it's going to be amazing I just know it. 
Who is closest to me with my due date of Dec 30th? Is it Abi and Fili? 
I'm exhausted today. I think the relief of yesterday has worn me out. I was chatting to a friend at a 3rd birthday party this morning and almost burst into tears. I've got to work later, and get the bus as Mark is working late stocktaking so a 3 hour shift is going to require me being out of the house for 6 hours, as I am going to have to wait almost an hour for a bus home, and then it's a half hour walk. At 9.30pm. What a drag. 
Abi, we probably won't get to see Marks other sister, I have a feeling she isn't going to make it that long. Mark said his goodbyes last week. We are staying with his other sister and it's going to be a strange week, but hopefully I will get to see you.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yay Never and Embo, hope things go quickly and yall are holding LO's and posting pics soon!!

Happy V-day Sarah and Just!!

Just - It's very common here, almost every male I know or have ever know is circ'ed. My little brother and an Ex boyfriend are the only two ppl I've ever known without it. Hard decision but I've calmed down a little about it now.

AFM - little worried that my sickness has seriously died down but I hear that's normal lol!! I do hope I'm not going to be sick till 26 weeks like with DD! Guess I really won't know until lunch though as that's when I really seem to get to feeling bad. Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Sara and Just* - Happy V Day! :yipee: What a beautiful bump too Sara! Just will you be giving us a V-day bump pic? x

*Embo and Never *- Good luck! eeeek! What a lovely week of babies :happydance: x

*MrsM *- :hugs:

*3x's *- My 'hungover' feeling disapeared completely at 13 weeks exactly. I then had headaches for 2 weeks. What i have learnt is that symptom changes are completely unexpected, hormones just take over and rule the roost x

With regards to the circumcision chat, its v popular in the US but i only know 1 person who has it done in the UK. I have never known anyone without circ' to have had an infection or anything (My DH is one of 4 boys, and my dad is one of 5 boys) So it really is personal choice. Must be upsetting seeing your baby in pain, but like someone else said if your DH's want the circ done, they should be in the room comforting the little one and get the cream applied early :) Then you get lots of cuddles after x

Going to a wedding tomorrow in Stafford, not quite big enough for a maternity dress yet, so opting for a 40's style dress thats stretchy :haha: xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Sticky, an hour later I ended up throwing up! I think that mines just changing, seems like I have to light days adn then a day where I throw up and then two more light days.


----------



## Madrid98

Great pics and bumps ladies!!

Regarding the circumcision I believe it's first of all a personal choice and sometimes is faith bound. In the uk not only jews have it but also muslims as it's part of their faith. My ds was circumcised, just like his dad when he was little. He was 7 days old and he was in no pain whatsoever. To be honest, he suffered a lot more with each immunisation at 2, 3, and 4 months than with this procedure. If it's done properly, as many other things in life, it should be painless. In the case of my ds they used an spray rather than a cream and I had to leave him with my dh as I couldn't bear watching it but then 5 mins later the doctor did it and he didn't even cry. He was as asleep as when they started. They put something that looks like a plastic ring and that is meant to fall on its own within a week. That's exactly what happened and he's never complained.
My friend didn't do it to her son but when he was a few months old she had no choice as he was constantly getting infections. Of course, if you don't have it, doesn't mean you'll get an infection but I guess there's a possibility.


----------



## KatM

Yay for NSN and Embo!!!! Can't wait to see their beautiful rainbows.

Sara,
Happy V-Day. You look great!!!! Carrying low. My bump starts under my boobs. Yours is in your lower belly and you are still flat on top. I am so happy for you.

Just,
Happy V-day!!! Bump pic please.

3X and Just, 
I think I might start weaning off the P at 24 weeks. The injections are painful and DH is tired of giving them to me. I am thinking about it. Going to meet with my new dr and see what he says, but I am sure he will tell me to go off of them.

MrsMigg,
Big hugs hon. I hope you are replenishing yourself during this trying time for your family.

Wookie,
What is going on with you?

Hi everyone else, quiet day.

AFM,
It's interesting how much the circumcision thing weighs on us U.S. people. DH's and my only fear is that of infection, which some of your brought up happening to people you know... though most of you reassured that it is not common. DH wanted circumcision because he is and everyone our age is, but I brought up the stats that it is on the decline (especially on the West Coast and SoCal where we live).  He also knows that it is rare in Europe and Asia and that helps. UK girls, I have NEVER seen an uncircumsided penis. Not one person I know is uncut. It used to be routine. Obviously if whole continents are left un-cut, it should be fine. Anyways, this is a common dilemna of parents of boys nowadays.... except for the Midwest where almost everyone is still cut.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies.

Had the pessery put in at 1pm and about an hour ago started getting tightenings. Nothing too bad but definitely having to breathe through them and they're definitely contractions!! I thought I wouldn't remember how they feel but oh it's all come screaming back to me :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Oooh thanks for the update embo! Good luck hun!!

Andreas journal has been quiet so I'm hoping she's nearly there or holding her bubba! Can't wait to find out what it is - I'm sticking with my boy guess!!

Sooo I have a question for the girls in the know....what do braxton hicks feel like? Have been getting tightenings and period type pain low down all day.


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Madrid98 said:


> Great pics and bumps ladies!!
> 
> Regarding the circumcision I believe it's first of all a personal choice and sometimes is faith bound. In the uk not only jews have it but also muslims as it's part of their faith. My ds was circumcised, just like his dad when he was little. He was 7 days old and he was in no pain whatsoever. To be honest, he suffered a lot more with each immunisation at 2, 3, and 4 months than with this procedure. If it's done properly, as many other things in life, it should be painless. In the case of my ds they used an spray rather than a cream and I had to leave him with my dh as I couldn't bear watching it but then 5 mins later the doctor did it and he didn't even cry. He was as asleep as when they started. They put something that looks like a plastic ring and that is meant to fall on its own within a week. That's exactly what happened and he's never complained.
> My friend didn't do it to her son but when he was a few months old she had no choice as he was constantly getting infections. Of course, if you don't have it, doesn't mean you'll get an infection but I guess there's a possibility.

That's comforting that he wasn't in pain. That's the only thing that's bothering me so much, is putting them in pain. :cry: but like someone else said, I've left the decision to my DH.

Did he have any issues with peeing and it burning him or anything? My mom didn't circumcise my brother and she's constantly made me feel guilty about our decision. That was the latest thing she brought up, that the boys will cry every time they go pee cause it'll burn. :shrug:


----------



## tuckie27

Yay Embo and Never! Can't wait to see more photos! 
Poor Croy though! Are you 8 days past due now hun? I hope that acupuncture gets your fella moving! 

Happy VDay Just and Sara! :) 

Fili- good luck with private scan tomorrow :)

As for the circ decision, I don't think there's a 'right' or 'wrong' choice. Its a personal decision and your location in the world obviously has a lot to do with it. OH def wants our boys circ'd if we were to have any. Almost everyone we know is circ'd. The men in my family say they pitied the non-circ'd boys in school because they were teased in the locker rooms for looking different than the majority and given names like 'anteater' and such. Kids can be so cruel if someone is different. Also, like someone else mentioned, the few guys we know that are uncut resent their parents for it and OH doesn't want to do that to our boys either. I think if we lived in the UK or elsewhere it would be different but we're in our 20s and circs were still the standard for our generation here in the US so we will cut. 

Afm, movers are bringing our stuff today...finally! This is what you get when you have the army move your stuff for free :dohh: OH went on a hike this morning. Hope he'll be back soon! Stalking for baby pics! :D


----------



## hopeful23456

Gotta read back,looks like congrats to Andrea?! 

We had D circ, they said they numbed it, he was fine after. Just sucked seeing it and having to put white Vaseline from a tube on it for every diaper change which we did for 10 days or so? But that's it, looks great (lol) and didn't seem to hurt him. I had never seen one uncirc before his...
Glad we got it done but like everyone says, in the Midwest everyone gets it done that I know of.

Got them weighed today, d is 7lb 4 oz and a is 7lb 5 oz.


----------



## hopeful23456

Did Andrea have the baby yet? Embo today too? Awesome!!!
I'm getting my hair done, hasn't been cut or highlighted since January I think? Can't wait! 

Just- happy v day to u too!!! 

Jen- your nst was crazy with contractions! U call it a non stress test there? 

Croy- more plug come out?


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
OMG, that have had all your belongings until now! That is CRAZY! Thank goodness it is finally here.

Hopeful,
Yay for getting your hair done and getting some time to yourself.


With circumcision, my other fear was that our son would be made fun of if he was not cut. Since it is so common where I live now to leave boys uncut, I think that will be less likely.

I just read that circumcision is at an all time low for the United States in 2012 at 54%. In the West Coast it was only 34% in 2006 and has cont. to drop (midwest was the highest at 78%)... But these stats ONLY account for hospital circumcision. The Jewish ones are usually done at the brisk, so these figures are off.

I am not 100% sure of our decision (obviously). I think it is natural to leave the boys be, like the rest of the world, but being American... I don't want to traumatize our son by making the wrong choice. I'll talk more in depth with DH about this.


----------



## bumpyplease

No news from Andrea yet hopeful but fingers crossed some good news coming our way soon! X


----------



## tuckie27

Hopeful- sounds like good weights for the twins :)

Kat- we knew this would likely happen. They said they were slammed this time of year so we brought suitcases out in our jeep when we drove out here wih enough clothes and hygiene stuff and all our important papers, etc.
Getting the circ or not gettig it is a tough call here in the US. We all just try to make the best decisions and hope we did right by them. The only advice I have is that in researching this (and any other topic with sides both for and against) make sure when you're getting information and statistics that the studies have been duplicated and were not published by an organization with an agenda , the statistics are reliable, and that the websites and/or books are neutral and not pushing an agenda one way or the other. I appreciate neutral data an facts on every debated topic so I can make my own informed opinion.


----------



## daviess3

Come on girls gettin pushing!! X
Croy how you doing hun I can't imagine still being pregnant! I'm so tired an my stitches bit sore but I feel so much more back to myself !! I live it!! An my bubba! I'm sleepy tonight! Andrea embo??, x


----------



## justwaiting

Bumpy those sound like Braxton hicks they shouldn't be painful but can be uncomfortable.

Good luck embo

Hopeful enjoy getting ur hair done you'll feel like a new woman.

We didn't have Owen circumcised its not done routinely in aus anymore and my husband isn't cut. Of my age group I don't think I've seen a cut Penis.
Such a personal cultural and obviously geographical decision


----------



## bumpyplease

How's muma Sarah and Kellie doin?


----------



## filipenko32

Checking in for baby updates!!

Hiya Wooks and Tuckie :hi: 

Hopeful they are great weights now!


----------



## wookie130

Me too, Fili. Haven't seen/heard any word from Andrea, so I'm hoping that means Oopsie arrived, and she's either cuddling with him, or resting. Lord knows she's had a long ordeal!

Puppy- Good to see you on here already! Your son is just darling! Congrats again!

To anyone else waiting to pop...POP ALREADY!!! LOL!!! Kiddin'! I know that these only happen when they're supposed to, so I'll be good and patient.




NOT!!!!! LOL!


----------



## Madrid98

Florida, answering your question, I can honestly say I don't think it hurt him at all. After having it he didn't seem unsettled or any different than the days before. I was breastfeeding him as usual & nothing changed. He was only 7 days old but he was my second child so I know when they're in pain or uncomfortable but he really wasn't or didn't show it. 
If your dh wants to do it I don't see you have a choice so don't torment yourself. They should be fine within a few days after the procedure & most importantly if it's done at the hospital they'll use whatever is necessary to make it painless for them. 

Embo good luck Hun!!! Hope is short & not very painful!! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Aww, Sara, look at your sweet little bump! Happy V-Day!


----------



## croydongirl

Hey girls - exciting for Andrea and Embo, sounds like today is a good baby day!! I am totally excited for you guys, but I admit I did also burst into tears. Hubby was very sweet and quick to remind me our turn will come but I am so freakin fed up being so big and pregnant. 

Our NST this morning was fine, baby is doing great floating around in there. At the last NST I was having big contractions every 6 minutes which is why they thought I would be back and in labor that night, but everything seemed to slow. Today the contractions were only every 9 or 10 minutes. Cervix still tipped, high and closed. My doc was sweet but not optimistic. She have me miso pill thing inserted up by my cervix to see if it would initiate any stronger contractions and get things started and while it ramped things up for a little while I don't think it is going to make any long-term change. 

We have another NST and fluid check ultrasound Sunday morning and assuming everything is ok we wait and come back Monday night for more of the pill inserts, multiple if needed and induction full on Tuesday. Depending how I responded to the meds I would either stay Monday ngiht or come back Tuesday morning. At least there is an end in sight but I am just so tired of waiting, and being afraid that something is going to go wrong. I am a crazy person and have regressed to having the attitude probLEms of a pubescent boy. 

Praying this pill does something, or baby surprises and starts to come on his own. I don't like to be wrong but this is a situation when I would gladly be. Especially because he is still moving like a 30 week old and doesn't seem to realise how painful that is for me no he is SO much bigger. I swear he will be a 10lb baby I am enormous and ever growing. 

Sorry for the selfish and very grumpy post. I am off to try and find my good attitude in a java chop frappuccino. Thanks for having grace on my grumpy ass :)

Come on little man, why are you waiting?!


----------



## puppycat

Labour dust for Never, Em and Croy :dust:

Samuel is fast asleep on me :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

How sweet puppy!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Pups how lovely. Newborn baby cuddles are the best! Croy I really feel for you. My friend is going through the same, she is currently 10 days overdue and going to be induced on Sunday. Very fed up. 
Embo has posted on Facebook that Gav gets to stay all night and she gets a side room so she is happy. I'm stalking Andrea's journal, along with half the world, like a loon.


----------



## daviess3

Please someone update when they have them?? Pups how's samuel? Have ubdugested u have a boy yet? I haven't digested fully that Lexis here an a girl!! I keep picking her up holding her I can't put her down!! 

People say rod for yr own back!!!! That'll b me coz I can't not cuddle her!! X

Embo never push girls x

Hi everyone else so sorry just been selfish me me me baby baby baby posts!!! But I felt pretty much on another planet until today! Only starting tk take it all in now x


----------



## puppycat

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1686.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies, I don't believe in the rod for your own back thing. Babies need cuddles! And we need to cuddle our babies! I still cuddle my baby all the time and she is almost 3! 
You sound like you are loving motherhood. Isn't it just the best?


----------



## wookie130

Puppy...awwww...look at that little sleepyhead!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## tuckie27

Puppy, how sweet! You must be sooo in love right now! 

Croy- got my fingers crossed for you! 

Movers are gone. Ready to start organizing and nesting :)


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m I love her soooo much motherhood is amaxing! Best thing that's ever happened to me x

Pups how much did he weigh he looks solid lovely pic lexi has hair to! Now I no y the heartburn! Never believed the old wife's tales!! X


----------



## tuckie27

Davies- so happy for you! :) she's lovely! Can't wait to meet my own little girl :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Can you post another pic Davies? They change so quickly in the early days. Have her little marks faded yet?


----------



## KatM

Love the pics. More please!


----------



## daviess3

Yes the Forcep marks gone still has slight bruising to her forehead an bit of swelling to her nose! Will try do some more but my Internet is shit so relying on poxy 3G!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/014f1aec.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/86d12eb8.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/8da15cb7.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Bottom ones bruise from my canula! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ahhhh! She's gorgeous and you look fantastic! Such a proud mummy! How's her weight doing has she dipped much?


----------



## wookie130

You both look great! You look a bit tired, tbh, but it goes with the territory, eh? The baby is just gorgeous...I missed her name. What did you decide on?


----------



## daviess3

Ah thanks ladies I am tired! Her names Lexi jane Lewis tired but happy! She just had 3oz on ln one feed!!! Yay clever girl!! They haven't weighed her yet! I presume they will today? Having the heel prick test done! Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh yes they will weigh her when they come to do that. Don't worry if she has lost a bit, Edie lost loads and made up for it in no time. I still can't believe you had an 8lber!
I'm a bit worried I just fell off the back step and twisted and landed on my arse. I didn't go with a thud I fell quite slowly but but I twisted awkwardly. my tummy muscles hurt. Do you think baby is ok?


----------



## heart tree

Davies she is gorgeous. Pretty much all babies lose weight. They have a lot of water from the amniotic fluid that they lose after being born. So happy for you. 

MrsM, there is tons of padding and fluid protecting the babe. I wouldn't worry unless you have bleeding or cramping. 

Sara and Just, happy V day!!!

Pups, Samuel is delicious. 

I think Andrea had her baby. She's on her journal and Pip said she'll be posting shortly. 

Em is next. Then Croy I hope! Grass is always greener babe. I wish I had carried Delilah past my due date. 

Hi to everyone else. Trying to get my girl to sleep without having to hold her. Her reflux makes it hard. We just started her on Zantac. If that doesn't help, we're switching to Prevacid. Poor little love. She doesn't spit up, thank god. She just is really uncomfortable unless she is upright. Just bought the swing that Hopeful has. I'm hoping that helps comfort her. She LOVES movement! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Love the new pics Daviess, so glad to hear that both of you are doing so good!!


----------



## heart tree

Andrea had her baby!! Pics are in her journal. :cloud9:


----------



## croydongirl

Starting to have some pretty painful cramps now. Really hoping that it is the start of something. Congrats Andrea!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy V-day to you too, JKT!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

FloridaGirl21 said:


> Madrid98 said:
> 
> 
> Great pics and bumps ladies!!
> 
> Regarding the circumcision I believe it's first of all a personal choice and sometimes is faith bound. In the uk not only jews have it but also muslims as it's part of their faith. My ds was circumcised, just like his dad when he was little. He was 7 days old and he was in no pain whatsoever. To be honest, he suffered a lot more with each immunisation at 2, 3, and 4 months than with this procedure. If it's done properly, as many other things in life, it should be painless. In the case of my ds they used an spray rather than a cream and I had to leave him with my dh as I couldn't bear watching it but then 5 mins later the doctor did it and he didn't even cry. He was as asleep as when they started. They put something that looks like a plastic ring and that is meant to fall on its own within a week. That's exactly what happened and he's never complained.
> My friend didn't do it to her son but when he was a few months old she had no choice as he was constantly getting infections. Of course, if you don't have it, doesn't mean you'll get an infection but I guess there's a possibility.
> 
> That's comforting that he wasn't in pain. That's the only thing that's bothering me so much, is putting them in pain. :cry: but like someone else said, I've left the decision to my DH.
> 
> Did he have any issues with peeing and it burning him or anything? My mom didn't circumcise my brother and she's constantly made me feel guilty about our decision. That was the latest thing she brought up, that the boys will cry every time they go pee cause it'll burn. :shrug:Click to expand...

4 out my 5 boys were cut, none of them ever cried while peeing! I never had a single problem with any of their circumcisions, no pain, nothing. I kept the vaseline on for the first few days and they healed quickly. I have had trouble with my 1 uncut son. He landed on the hospital for 3 days to get IV antibiotics for an infection. The infection started and got to critical stage is less than 4 hours!


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm sorry Hun my battery went! U ok? If you feel ok I'm sure everything's fine there so well protrected but any worries I would get checked out! Hope ur ok x

Heart how u? I am in cloud 9!! What swing did u get? Hard to leave them when there crying right? Lexi just literally fed changed now she wants to sleep in my bed I move her back she cries! I'm persevering but she's only 5 days old! If she wants her mummy that's what's gonna happen! X

Andrea omg going to see now thanks heart x

Croy that's how mine started a week ago today! Like major period pains then cramps by the morning I new I was in labour! Yay let's hope this is it an out pops ur 10lber!! Lol only joking, is it ur mums birthday today? Walk about ur house hun don't go out ur house if there strong but stay active in labour! Bath helped me for strong contractions x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Croy- :hugs: You are allowed to be grumpy when you are overdue! I remember those last two weeks for my two overdue boys. They were awful! I didn't think of ANYTHING but starting labor. So frustrating. So big big :hug: for you!

Puppy- Samuel is so sweet!

Davies- Having a newborn baby truly is like being on :cloud9:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Davies- Wow! Look at Lexi! She's just gorgeous!!! I can't believe all that bruising on your arm, looks awful!

MrsM- I'm sure baby is fine. They are tough, it would take a bad fall right onto your tummy to cause worry.


----------



## heart tree

Go Croy!!! I hope this is it for you!

Typing with one finger while breastfeeding. Will answer your questions later Davies. xo


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Andrea- Yay!! :happydance:

Croy- Stimulate those nipples, lady! Walk and stimulate!! :rofl:


----------



## heart tree

Davies I got this swing. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005V9CU9O/ref=pe_175190_21431760_M2C_ST1_dp_1

I was looking at a different one but it was too big for my house. Hopeful has this one and loves it. I know what you mean. I can't leave my baby to cry. It breaks my heart. She gets all the snuggles she wants right now. I'm ok, thanks. I'm really tired. Delilah is pretty fussy from her reflux which makes things harder. I'm on a crazy feeding routine where I'm constantly giving her a bottle of breast milk, then breast feeding her, then pumping. I have very little time to do anything else. But we'll get through it. I hope it's easier for you. 

Mom2 you got the blooming bath? I haven't used mine yet as she's too small, but I can't wait. 

My brother, whose 31, wasn't circumcised and never had any problems. Just thought I'd add my 2 cents. Like you Kat, I've never encounters an uncircumcised penis though. It's so common to do it here in the US.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

YES! Got my blooming bath!! My friend who lives in Arizona ordered it for me and had it sent to my house!! Such a great surprise! Its adorable. I can just see many pictures being taken on it! I got the pink one! What color did you get?


----------



## puppycat

Davies he was 7lb 5.5oz and he's honestly like a teeny doll IRL, such skinny arms n legs!

Lexi looks like mummy for sure. You look drunk on love :)

Croy mine started as bad period cramps too. Good luck!! Xx


----------



## heart tree

I got yellow. So cute!

Pups, your little man is a giant next to my bitty lady!


----------



## Sarajayne

Hi, I'm new :) I've had two miscarriages in the last 15 months both at 6 weeks. Well now its been 3 months since my last mc and I am 5 weeks 6 days so I'm freaking out a tiny bit since I'm creeping up on the 6 week mark. I gave north to a healthy baby boy in March 2009 but he passed away a few days before his first birthday from an intestinal hernia sadly. We got a surprise bfp (we hadn't truly started ttc yet) a little over a year after he passed and lost the pregnancy. Then we started ttc but took us 11 months to get pregnant again...pretty sure it was mostly just wrong timing - I have very irregular cycles - and then lost the pregnancy again. Ever since the second mc I have been taking low dose aspirin and prenatal vitamins daily. And as I said before now I am 5 weeks 6 days and nervous beyond all belief. I want this baby soooo bad which I know you all understand but I'm just scared. I send good thoughts to all of you and wish you guys happy healthy pregnancies. <3


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi sarahjayne welcome Hun!

Davies lexi is adorable you sound so happy I love it!!!
and puppy that pic is so lovely I loved your birth story! 

Mrsm u ok? Hope u didn't fall too hard

Croy I really feel for you hoping and praying this is the start of it wow so many bubbas in 1 week

Ooooooh Andrea has had her baby!!!! Off to stalk hers and embos journals!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome Sara, so so sorry for your losses, your post made me :cry: I hope that this will be your forever baby. All the ladies are lovely on here. 

I am checking back for births! Am I behind? I predict this order: Embo, Andrea and Croy! Eeek better check back now. 

I am going for a scan at 3pm and feeling nervous and excited at the same time. Really hoping I get a good profile pic like yours Mrs Migg! Going to over load on sugar :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yay Andrea!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats NSN!!! Very cute baby boy!!!

Welcome sara!! You've been through a lot and I can understand you are anxious. I hope this is it for you and that you have a H&H pregnancy and beyond.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi SarahJayne, Im really sad to read of your losses, you've been through a lot and I really hope this time around is your keeper!
You'll find a great bunch of ladies here all with similar stories. I cant even imagine how you must feel about losing your little boy at one years old :hugs: x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, I promise I'll get a bump pic on here shortly! Just been so busy working!

So happy to hear of Andrea's news, such a beautiful baby boy!

Lovely pics os Samuel and Lexi aswell. Davies I was wondering how your dog is with the new baby, is she very curious?


----------



## filipenko32

Just are you feeling kicks yet?

My scan is in 3 hours ish does anyone know when I should start drinking cold sugary drinks? 
I've cleaned and tidied all our flat, it's immaculate now and i'm having a cuppa :coffee: (with caffeine) watching how clean is your house lol!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili, Im feeling lots of movement now. It started at exactly 22 weeks down to the exact day. Its started off like bubbles bursting in my stomach and has continued to get stronger every day, now its very obvious kicks, often after eating.

Best of luck for your scan, it will be great to see the baby moving about on screen again. I know how anzious you must be about coming off your medication but the doctor will know what he's talking about.
Im scared about weaning off my progesterone in the next couple of days!

I hope you get a nice scan pic x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck for your scan Fil! I'm just off to the hospital. I haven't felt much movement since falling last night so I rang the midwives unit. They weren't too worried as I fell on my bum but they wanted me to go in so they could listen to the heartbeat to reassure me and also told me to leave work early and put my feet up because my back and hips were hurting. My horrible manager said to me "can't you just stay?" Er, well, no. Bitch!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just have you got an anterior placenta?


----------



## filipenko32

Will text you mrs migg xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok Fil! Sorry for the selfish post, I forgot to welcome Sarah Jane. So sorry for your losses, and welcome to our group. Congratulations on this pregnancy. I really hope this is the one!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's great Just!! You must love feeling that! Can't wait to see your bump pic :cloud9: I can't wait to feel kicks now I'm getting impatient I can't feel a thing!! Just sore boobs!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg just has an AP yes. Do you?


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome sarah Jane x so sorry for your losses x

Can't wait for our update fili x happy 18 weeks x

Mrsmig hope you get on ok x oooh half way tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## melfy77

Pup: little Samuel is gorgeous:happydance: Such a cute little boy!!!

NSN: Congrats on your little boy:happydance: So many babies are born healthy, it's such wonderful news

Sarajayne: Welcome:flower: I'm so sorry you had to go through all this. I really hope this one will stay with you for the next 9 months. Are you on progesterone? If not, I would ask your doc to give it to you.

Fili: Stalking for the scan:blush:

So I told my boss about my pregnancy, and he's very happy for us. His wife just had her 3rd one so he knows about family. He told me that if I want to come back after my maternity leave, there would be work for me, and he knows we want more than one, so it's great!! and I think I finally have a tiny bump:happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Welcome Sarajayne- I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: You've been through the ringer! I pray this baby grows strong and healthy!!

NSN_ Congratulations. Your son is fabulous!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Embo??? Croy??? Updates please ladies!


----------



## sara1

Mismig- I'm sure everything's ok but it's always good to get a check if you're feeling unsure. Peace of mind is paramount. Give us an update when your done.

Fili- Can't wait to see your scan pics... will be stalking! Don't worry about about coming off the thyroxine... since you have no underlying thyroid problem you should be fine. The baby's own thyroid takes over production at about 14 weeks so any stress on your thyroid (and it doesn't really sound like there was any given your numbers... 0.09 is very low) will have passed. 

Melfly- That's great news that your boss is so supportive! 

Welcome Sarajayne- Congrats on your bfp. So sorry to hear about your losses. This is a great thread with tons of support so just dive right in! 

Any news from Embo?

Croy- How are you holding up girl?

Heart- Hope the bouncer helps Delilah with her reflux... sounds like you're on a pretty tough schedule with feeding and pumping.

Afm- I'm leaving for my big trip to NY and need to get my behind in gear if I want to be packed and ready. I'm excited, but the timing has worked out a little funny... I insisted on this trip because Dh had a business trip to China dn the idea of being alone for 3 weeks in August with everyone gone had me in tears. Originally he was going to leave on or around the 10th, so I organized to leave on the 14th and return the 1st of Sept. But now his trip has been pushed back... there's no way he'll leave before the 25th, which means he wont be back till after the 15th of September. He'll be stuck here, working, with absolutely no one around for about 10 days. I'll be alone for about 2 weeks when I return, but at least friends will have returned so I'll have support. I'm feeling rather guilty tbh but there's no way I could postpone now... My mother's organized a shower for the 18th and I've got friends flying in from all over the states for it. 
When all's said and done it will work out to about a month apart, which is a lot. 
Sorry for the long rant

As usual my brain is a sieve... apologies to all I've forgotten! Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## filipenko32

Baby is fine! Measuring 18 weeks and 162 heartbeat. But he was being awkward again and despite wriggling for us, waving hands etc he would not let us get a good profile pic. I had to go outside and run around then he was sitting up and moving his face to the side, he is shy!! We got pics but they are not very good, will post tomoz. At least I know he is ok after stopping the meds which is the most important thing.

Embo and Croy hoping we see your babes for real asap! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sara thanks for the thyroid info. I think you're doing the right thing going to NY, wish I could come with you lol! I hope you have a wonderful shower and a great time, will you still post? xxx


----------



## sara1

Fili- Yeah I think so, I'll be at my mom's. With the exception of the weekend of the shower when it will be chaos (relatives, friends, lots of babies, and everyone staying over) I think it'll be pretty calm


----------



## Mrskg

Yay fill :happydance: 

Sara hope you have a lovely time away x a month is a long time but sounds like you will be kept busy so hopefully it flies by xx


----------



## jenny25

Embo posted on fb a little while ago that there has been no progress so far xxx


----------



## KatM

NSN,
YAY!!!! Congratulations Hon!!!! I am ecstatic for you.

Davies,
She is gorgeous. You both look fantastic. 

MrsMigg,
I knew landing on your butt would be fine, but it is good you got checked out for your own peace of mind. Great to hear all is well.

Sara,
So sorry about all your losses. This is a great place to get support. It is what got me through 1st trimester. It's a rollercoaster ride, but this thread really helps.

Melfy,
Sara,
Have fun in NY. The timing does suck with DH's trip being postponed. Aaargh. Your DH travels a lot. A month apart is a very long time. big hugs to you.

Fili,
Good news on your scan.

Croy,
It sounds like your baby is coming soon.

Heart,
Do you know if your brother was ever bothered by not being circumcised while all his friends most likely were?
I hope the swing helps Delilah with her digestion and you to get some rest.

AFM,
Another gorgeous day at the beach. People are starting to give me pregnancy advice. Strangers. I do not mind at all.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just have you got an anterior placenta?

Sorry for late reply Mrs M, just back from work. yeah Ive got an anterior placenta!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news about the scan Fili. Not to worry that the pics werent the best.

MrsM, I really hope everything is ok for you too. Must have been scary having that fall and then feeling less movement. Let us know how you got on as soon as you can.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry for the late reply, it's been a hell of a day. Marks sister passed away at lunchtime. Although it was expected, and it's good that she is no longer suffering, it's never easy to deal with when it finally happens. We are going down there tomorrow for most of the week. 
Anyway, this meant we were later than planned heading to the hospital and had a bit of a wait when we got there but they scanned me and all is well. Baby was moving, for some reason I couldn't feel it all day until I got home and sat on the sofa. It was good to have a chat with the midwife about the pelvic pain I've been having too, she has given me some info. Apparently you get more of a battering all round second time round. 
My placenta is posterior, which I think makes me in the minority on here! 
Fili, great news about your scan. 
Sara, have a fab trip. I'm sorry the timing has worked out crap but at least you get to go, and you will have a lovely time. 
Hoping we have news from Croy and Embo soon. 
Melfy, great news about your boss! 
Hi everyone else. I'm shattered.


----------



## hopeful23456

Huge :hugs: Mrsm she's in a better place but it is hard to deal with here

Welcome sarahjayne- sorry for your losses. U have been thru some terrible things but sounds like this time is going to work out for you! 

Fili- glad u had a good scan! It's hard to get a good profile pic, out of all of our scans, 25-30 or so? We only had a few good profile pics of D

Sara- that trip sounds great and would love to see shower pics! Showers r awesome. I cried at mine as u just can't believe u get to have a shower and a baby

Davies- love the pics. How does ur dog get along with Lexi?


----------



## croydongirl

Sorry I have been out of tough ladies but I was a bit busy HAVING A BABY!!!!!

Yesm contractions started coming fast around 6pm Friday, waters broke at 10pm and we got to the hospital around 1.30am. I used the jetted tun and the birth ball and at 4cm decided enough was enough. I was having strange contraction patterns having 5 or 6 without a break an then a few minutes rest. At 7am after no sleep I got the epidural which was the best decision of my life. Sadly baby started having some dips in heart rate so and the doctor didn't want to chance a longer labor so they ended up doing a c-section. From them asking our permission to do the surgery to being in the theater was about 20 minutes. 

Everything hppened so quickly. Baby wasn't breathing when he first came out and it took a few minutes to get him screaming. Hubs was totally terrified but I was too doped up to be that aware of what was going on at the time. 

He was born at 12.38pm, weighed 8lb11oz, 21 1/2 inches long and just the cutest thing in the whole world. We are smitten. 

Still deciding n a name, torn between Elliott and Levi but will make a decision soon.

This is the best day ever :)


----------



## melfy77

Croy: Yayyyy I get to be the first one to say: Awesome news!!!! Soooo happy for you and your healthy boy:thumbup:

Mrs Migg: I also have an posterior placenta:winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news croy!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping for a baby update when I logged on with preggo insomnia and lo and behold! So so so happy for you!!! Can't wait to see pics xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry mrs migg :nope: :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KatM

4 babies this week!!!!

Croy,
Congrats Hon. I'm over the moon happy for you. Thank goodness you were doped up and not aware of him not breathing. You've been through enough. Both names are cute. 

MrsMigg,
So sorry Hon.:hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congratulations Croy!!!!!!! Yeah! Can't wait for pics! How is pain after c section? Getting the catheter out was the first good step with mine...


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Congrats Croy! Can't believe how many new shiny babies have been born! :cloud9:

Can't wait for mine :happydance:


----------



## heart tree

Wow Croy! Amazing! Massive congrats. Levi Elliot has a nice ring to it. I hope you recover quickly. Will be stalking for pics.


----------



## tuckie27

Yay Croy! So glad the little guy is alright! Can't wait for pics!!! The wait is finally over hon :) congrats!


----------



## tuckie27

Oh just saw his pic on FB! He's adorable!!! What a big bubba! Sooo cute!


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M I'm so sorry about your SIL. I know it was expected, but it doesn't make it any easier. Massive hugs to you and your family. 

Fili I'm so happy for your thriving baby! Congrats on another great scan. 

Hopeful, how did your hair come out? And how did you manage to find the time? 

Kat, isn't it awesome when strangers comment? You know you look properly preggers when that happens. 

Sara enjoy your trip and try to enjoy your time apart from hubby. It may be the last time you have your own time to yourself for a long time. Are you getting the blood test?

Melfy, that's awesome about your employer. 

SarahJayne, welcome. I'm so saddened to hear of your losses. I can't imagine what you've been through. This is an awesome group. I hope you are here for 9 months. I also have irregular cycles. Do you know why you have them? Have you had testing? Where in CA do you live?

Embo is still waiting. Poor girl. She's more than ready to pop. 

Jen, how are your contractions?

Argh, can't remember what else I read. Typing with one hand. Baby sleeping in my other arm.


----------



## Sarajayne

Thank you everyone for welcoming me in, you are all too kind! Losing our little guy was definitely the hardest thing we have ever gone through and still go through everyday <3 and now with trouble trying to conceive it is getting us down but i am trying to stay positive! (which we all know is near impossible sometimes ha) 

Heart tree- Hi! Thanks for the warm welcome. I live in the Sacramento area and I so so hope i am here with you guys for 9 months as well - i have already made it 2 days past what i have in the past <3 one day at a time. I know i can do it since ive done it before, i have been on low dose aspirin this time around, which i have not had any real testing done on me for insurance reasons but my doctor told me to try it after my last miscarriage so i am. i just am hoping for my miracle <3 and i hope you guys get yours too!


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulations Croy!!!! :yipee: Can't wait to meet your little guy, almost 9 lbs, wow! Pictures please! You must be over the moon. Hope your recovery is going well!!

Mismig- I'm sorry about your sil. It's a very hard thing even when you know it's coming and are grateful she's out of pain. I'm relieved to hear your ok after your fall. Many many :hugs: 

Heart- Yes I'm still getting the test, although at 24 weeks it's late... just a peace of mind thing at this point.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning everyone,

Croy yippee I wondered if something was happening as you had been so quiet thrilled for you he is gorgeous and I love his name, I hope the recovery is quick for you!!

Wow 4 babies in 1 week and praying for 5 (thinking of you poor embo going to your journal in a mo to see how u are doing)

Sara have a great trip and shower, I love NY! 

Mrsm so glad baby is ok,my thoughts are with u tho sending huge hugs to you and your family!

Fili yay for a great scan!

Just lookin forward to seeing your vday bump when u get a chance!

Kat, so cute that ppl are commenting on your bump now, I get strangers asking when I'm going to drop hahaha!!!

Hi to everyone else!!! What a baby boom! Jen u are next are you still getting contractions? And Florida will be very soon exciting!!!

Had a lovely day at the beach yesterday, looking forward to chilling and watching the Olympics closing ceremony tonight!


----------



## Abi 2012

hello ladies, i havent been on for a few day but i have been reading all your posts. ill try to remember everything but i think i have forgotten most writing this lol 

croy congrats on your healthy baby boy, im over joyed at your news so happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

mrs m im so sorry to hear about you sil. its hard to hear whether you expected it or not i would know with all the losses i have had this year. sending hugs to you and your family at this hard time. stay strong :hugs: so glad all is well after your fall.. 

fili congrats on the good scan, glad to hear bubba is fit and healthy all snuggled up in there :) 

davies, she is beautiful and looks just like you :) 

andrea congrats on your baby i cant remember whether you had a boy or girl :/ hope your both doing well :) 

pup samuel is absolutely gorgeous you must be over the moon! :cloud9: :cloud9:


afm.. 21 weeks today, and feeling ok still got my cold but it seems to be easing off which is good went to the cinema with OH last night which was nice, we needed some time alone together as been arguing quiet a bit lately but i thik we will be fine nothing serious just general little petty arguements really 

everyone else hope your all ok :) xxxx sorry to anyone i forgot :/ xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hey guys such a lovely day xxx

Mrsm I'm so sorry about your loss but at least his sister isn't suffering now I know it's not the same when my grandad went into hospital he was on respite waiting to go into a nursing home he had an operation in eyes eyes and it seemed too of triggered the early set of dimentia it was quiet sad he was so healthy while he was in hospital he caught mrsa and had these awful sores on his legs and back he was in so much pain and he was going downhill fast in the end his body couldn't cope and had a massive heart attack which killed him I'm glad he didn't have too suffer it was hard xxx

Fili great news on the scan so chuffed for you xxx

Croy congratulations my love xxxx

Amanda they seemed too of fizzled out I've had a few since but nothing like thus or Friday 

Well Paul has a regular job now it's abit like he is self employed which is great he works for Essex football club as a referee linesman and having games regularly te money is ok not great but at least it's something he also finishes his other course thus in which he can do security for different types of events or work in buildings etc as security I'm happy with that xxxx

19 days too csection xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw Croy, thats brilliant congratulations to you. Such a big boy too. I hope I get to see a picture on here as Im not on facebook.

MrsM :hugs: Im so sorry about your sister in law, as others have said even when this is expected it dosent make it any easier. Such an awful time to go through. Im thinking of you all x
Im glad to read that the scan went fine and baby is well, that was a worry.

Sara, your trip to NewYork sounds amazing, I hope you have a brilliant time!

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats on the birth of your rainbow croy :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

Croy- Congratulations on the birth of your son! I'm so glad to hear everyone is happy and healthy!

MrsM- I'm so sorry for your loss. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## filipenko32

Did anyone else have disappointing scan pics? I really want a good profile shot of me-mo and he never cooperates lol! But more than that I want to check his face is ok iykwim?


----------



## puppycat

Croy - saw the picture on FB so had to come on to hear more! You sound very upbeat hun, isn't it amazing being a rainbow mummy? :)

MrsM - sorry to hear about your SIL. I can't believe how quickly it all happened.


----------



## filipenko32

here's the pic - am i being too sensitive, is anyone else's like this at 18 weeks? I just want to see that his face is normal looking
 



Attached Files:







memo profile correct size.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies i haven't posted on here in ages! It's hard to keep up! Just wanted to say massive congratulations to - 

Nsn on the birth of Louis :cloud9:

Pups on the birth of Samuel :cloud9:

Davies on the birth of Lexi, great name! :thumbup: :cloud9:

And Croy on the birth of Levi/Elliott? :cloud9:

Hope i didnt miss anyone!

MrsM sorry to read about your sil :hugs: to you and your family. 

Hopeful and Heart hope your bubs are all doing well, is it getting any easier yet? :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else :hugs:, afm just back from a lovely relaxing week in Ibiza, belly has def popped but may be holiday food as much as baby! :haha:

20 week scan on Tuesday, feeling nervous hope all is well.


----------



## Abi 2012

fili its a lovely scan pic you can see s/he nose and mouth in it :) i wouldnt say its a bad pic at all your baby looks perfect to me :) congrats sweetie :)


----------



## Abi 2012

today we have spent the day at my OH's parents house which is insode a parks grounds which if absolutely fab for my boy! matts sisters came along with there kids and got the paddling pool out for them all they had a lovely day but were all very tired by 4 and we all headed home .. loving the sun but dont think its gonna last long :( 

hope your all well and enjoying the sun :) xxx


----------



## wookie130

Fili, I think the baby looks absolutely fine!


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- I had tons of not so great scan pics- yours looks just fine and isn't that bad. It's hard to get one where it's a great profile up close


----------



## sara1

Fili- Don't worry, I haven't been able to get a good shot in my last few scans either. 
It's really hit or miss.


----------



## sara1

Etymology of the word 'hysteria'- from the Greek 'Ystera' meaning after and 'yena' meaning birth. Used to describe postpartum hormone induced anxiety/melancholy/mood swings etc.

I was treated to this very edifying etymological definition by DH because I was upset at what I felt was his overly heavy handed and critical attempt to REARRANGE THE KITCHEN CABINETS (the man does not cook!). I had to justify why I kept the wheat flour and the white flour in different (space consuming!!) glass jars and why I needed cardamon for fucks sake!

Needless to say I wanted to kick his teeth in! :grr:

Sorry for the very selfish rant


----------



## Abi 2012

i have a question for you ladies!! 
at what week did you OH's hubby's feel your babies move?


----------



## sara1

Abi- About 2 weeks ago, so I'd have been 22+ weeks. I have an anterior placenta which makes it a bit harder as well


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks sara i have a high anterior placenta, i dont know if that will make it different as i have been feeling baby move since 15 weeks :) what do u think ?


----------



## sara1

I think it really just depends on a variety of things... placental position (incidentally high, anterior is where mine is too) muscle and fat, baby position etc. I didn't start feeling the baby move until about 19 weeks but they say you feel it later in your first pregnancy. I really wouldn't worry about it, although I know how special it is to bring dh into it.


----------



## Abi 2012

sara1 said:


> I think it really just depends on a variety of things... placental position (incidentally high, anterior is where mine is too) muscle and fat, baby position etc. I didn't start feeling the baby move until about 19 weeks but they say you feel it later in your first pregnancy. I really wouldn't worry about it, although I know how special it is to bring dh into it.

yes he really wants to feel baby and i just hope he doesnt have to wait too much longer he is so happy to be becoming a daddy but kinda feels like he cant bond without those special things ifkwim but yes every pregnancy is different and this is my second pregnancy so would explain me feeling baby alot earlier then you xxx


----------



## FeLynn

filipenko32 said:


> here's the pic - am i being too sensitive, is anyone else's like this at 18 weeks? I just want to see that his face is normal looking

your baby looks amazing!


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I def think your rainbow looks like a boy in that pic :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks everyone, I am probably being a bit over sensitive! Having some negative moments thinking everything's just been too perfect so far. 
Sara your post made me laugh a lot :rofl: but :hugs: too xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Fili, beautiful scan pic! I wanted to get a pic of each baby blown up and framed, but baby A hasn't given us one good profile shot! He always looks like a little alien staring at the u/s probe dead on. Lol

You still have time to get a nice profile shot, though that one is adorable :D So happy for you!


----------



## KatM

Hi Mommies and moomies to be,
It is so exciting we had 4 beautiful and healthy babies this week!!!!

Bumpy,
Sounds like we had similar weekends. DH and I hit the beach yesterday and today. Today, we mainly swam and laid out for a tiny bit till I got hungry. Tonight it is the olympics. The only other thing we did was go to our local farmer's market and out to lunch.

Heart,
How's Delilah's weight gain going? Are you getting a minute to yourself?
It is fun that people know I am pregnant. It seems to make women smile at me much more. I feel good about it.

Jen,
good news about paul's job, even if it isn't your ideal scene.

Fili,
Cutie.

Sara,
Is you DH feeling suicidal? DH would not DARE mess with my kitchen. You are pregnant and do all the cooking, he should not even be in there. I hope this was just a momentary lack of sanity on his part. Vent away.

Abi,
At 21 weeks. I have a posterior placenta. He confirmed what I was feeling was the baby and NOT digestive problems.

AFM,
This was the first time since moving in that DH and I stayed in the Pacific Palisades for the day. We went to church around the corner. Went to the local farmer's market where I ate so many samples that I had no room for our planned brunch. Went swimming in the ocean. I defuzzed DH's body (TMI), made a very late lunch, am marinating tofu for dinner and going to now relax in my massage chair. Life is very good.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ladies I'm so behind on here but wanted to say a quick thank you for all your best wishes...truly worth the wait :cloud9:

Will do a proper post soon but have even thinking of you all :friends:

XxX


----------



## elohcin

Hi all, I just posted a thread of my own but thought I'd see if I can join here. I'm here after 5 consecutive losses (but 7 total). This is my 11th pregnancy. Praying I can keep this little one.


----------



## Abi 2012

welcome elohcin sorry to hear about your losses sweetie i sure hope this is your sticky bean, and hope you get as much from this thread as everyone else has! :thumbup: we are a great bunch and will try our best to help you through. how many weeks are you then sweetie and how are you feeling? 
congrats by the way :) :happydance:


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome elohcin! 

Just popping on quickly to say morning to everyone and to wish good luck to Embo, fingers crossed you are holding Otto right now thinking of u lots xx


----------



## filipenko32

Embo is 8cm! I'm guessing Otto's arrival today!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Babies, babies and more babies! Huge congrats to...

*Never *on the birth of baby Louis, *Pups *on the birth of baby Samuel, *Davies *on the birth of baby Lexi and *Croy *on the birth of baby Levi/Elliott? :cloud9: What beautiful babies and names! Well done mummies!!!!!! x

*Fili *- i think your pic is great! I always think my pics dont show everything either! I never see a nub in mine but do in everyone else's! You can see the side of me-mo's face and the little nose, so i think its a lovely pic! Congrats x

*Elohcin *- Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! Sorry to hear about your losses :cry: This thread is so supportive and no question is ever to big or too small. When's your due date? How many weeks are you? Do you know which team you are? Im team :yellow: and 17.5 weeks x

*Sara *- :haha: men are crazy! Organising cupboards...pah! Making a mess more like!x

*Embo *- good luck, hope your snuggling with your bundle very soon!x

afm...went to a wedding on saturday in Stafford. Was a lovely day. My bump looked cute but cant wait for it to bloom a bit more so i look 100% preggers and not just 'is she fat or is she preggers' :dohh: x


----------



## daviess3

Oh how exciting!! I was in labour this time last week I feel really emotional! Such a geek! Emotional in a happy way! The feeling is amazing I want to do it all again tommorow, it's so magical! Honestly ladies look forward to that magical moment x

Goooo embooooo puuuuushhh zx

Fili ur scan is perfect hun an look how far you are? X
Kat massage chair, sounds good!!!! X

Florida when u being Induced? X

Mrs so soz to hear bout ur sil thinking of you an ur family zx

How's everyone?? X


----------



## jenny25

I think I just lost some of my mucus plug I sent a pic too hubby too see if he thinks it's that too lol xx


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies :hi:

Elohcin- welcome! I'm sorry to hear about your losses, I hope you've got your sticky bean in there now! Early parl is so stressful but everyone on this thread understands and the support is amazing!

Embo- push girl push!!!!! Hope 
you've got little Otto snuggled safe 
and sound in your arms already.

Jenny- you really are next girl! Any other signs yet?

Mismig- you and mark are in my thoughts today :hugs:

Croy, Never, Pups, Davies- how are our new mommies doing today... ? Pictures please!

Kat- sound like you had a brilliant weekend:)

Sticky- i bet you look great... any chance we can get a 
bump pic?

Hopeful, Heart- Have you guys settled into a routine yet? How was the haircut 
hopeful?

Hope everyone else is having a lovely Monday! 

Afm- packing:) getting dangerously excited too. I've decided to make peace with dh over the kitchen... I'll just put it all back the way it was when I get back from the states... It's not like he'll ever know the difference the daft fool!


----------



## jenny25

I had a few tightenings last night and some mild period cramps this morning front and back but nothing really too go wow you know xx


----------



## wookie130

Ooh, Jenny! Anytime now!!!

Embo, I bet you're pushing right now!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome, Elohcin! I'm so sorry for all of your losses, and I hope you find great support in here!


----------



## daviess3

My baby girk is 1 week old I feel so emotional!! I'm crying happy years!! Wow these emotions zx
Jen mine was jelly blob browny tinge? What's urs like? X

Hey Wooks an Sara xxx


----------



## jenny25

I got a pic if you want me too post it lol xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Yes post it Jen!!!x


----------



## jenny25

Ok all post it in a spoiler so it don't make anyone gag lol 



Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/5e2fb9e7.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

haha jen you are so funny!!! ive heard it can come for days/weeks but sometimes it means labour is iminent. with the contractions you have been having i wouldnt be suprised if Kieron makes an appearance soon. are you ready? hospital bag packed?

ahhh davies - 1 week already! going so fast! bet you are loving it!

ok so question for those that have just had their bubbas - what did you wear to hospital when you were in labour, what did you wear to deliver or did you get a hospital gown and what did you have for the days after to wear when you were in hospital?

have a great trip sara xx


----------



## jenny25

Lol hehe I try I try lol well I will see what happens I wonder if my body is playing tricks on me so annoying lol I guess whatever will be will be xxz


----------



## elohcin

Thanks everyone. I'm only 14dpo (4wks) today. (and my line is darker than the control now, yay!) Very early I know, but if I don't find out early and take action, I feel like I'm playing a dangerous game. I'm thinking of starting Welcome Womb again for now until I can get in to the doc. I am SOOOO far from thrilled to be seeing an OB again and have a medicalized pregnancy (totally not my style, especially after my last 2 babies and learning what my body needs, how I labor best, etc), so I am going to re-evaulate things if I make it through the 1st trimester. 

Have any of you done the progesterone shots? At my surgery follow-up, he mentioned that during my next pg he wants to get me on them. I have never had "low" progesterone, but I did demand suppositories during my 3 pregnancy (1st baby) after 2 losses, although I have no idea if they helped (actually my prog. was very good with her before them). He said the shots are once a week?


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: embos rainbow is here :cloud9: 

Jenny your next :thumbup: 

Welcome elohcin x congrats on your bfp sending you loads of sticky :dust:


----------



## jenny25

Ha I can't wait 

Has anyone used clary sage oil ? Recommendations side effects etc ? Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats embo!


----------



## filipenko32

Embo's had her baby boy at last!! :yipee: :yipee: 

welcome Elohcin!


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulations Embo :yipee:

Ladies there are awesome pics in Embo's Journal!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Jenny my friend swears by clary sage x but she says you have to use loads of it she puts it in her bath x my other friend tried it but didn't put enough in but she said it was the best sleep she'd had in ages x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks honey xxx


Congrats embo. Xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news, congratulations Embo. Im just about to pop over to your journal to see the pics!


----------



## fitzy79

Huge congrats on the arrival of all your beautiful Rainbows Puppy, NSN, Croy and Embo...such an exciting time for you all and a real inspiration to all us early stagers!! 

MrsMigg, am so sorry to hear about your SIL. Hoping you can get peace from the fact that she is no longer suffering. 

Hello to everyone else... Will have to read back properly as was just skimming for the baby arrival news! 

I was in emergency unit last night with red bleed, no cramps though. Itsy was kicking up a storm and somersaulting away in there seemingly quite oblivious to the stress being caused. It would appear that it was from the hematoma which is still there. Cervix checked and was closed so doesnt appear that Baby was trying to escape thank God! Very relieved that all is ok with Bubs but constant fear and worries continue to niggle all the time. I have to go back in 10 days to be rechecked.


----------



## KatM

Embo,
YAY!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Hon!!!!!

Wow, the board had a serious explosion of babies. I am so happy for all you mommies.

Davies,
Happy 1 week Bday to Lexi. How are things going? Are you sleeping? Did she start eating more?

Sticky,
Good to hear that the wedding was lovely and that your bump looked cute. You should be over the questionable bump phase shortly.

Sara,
Smart girl. Since DH and you are going to be apart for so long, it is a good time to choose your battles. You will have plenty of time to put it back in order before he returns. Still, he had a serious brain glitch. I really don't think my DH would even consider touching the kitchen. He has cooked once in over 2yrs and it was a bit of a disaster.

elochin,
Hi hon. So sorry for all your losses and congrats on your BFP. I have done progesterone shots my entire pregnancy. I still have not stopped even though I have been encouraged to do so. I think I will wean down after 24 weeks. 
No, my shots are twice a week. your body absorbs it too fast, so i dont know if once a week is enough. they are painful and if your progesterone was already good, i dont know if they will help. mine was okay and then dropped scary low (5.4 at nearly 6 weeks), so i actually have a progesterone issue. there is no real harm in trying them. i sware they worked for me, but again i told you i have a P issue.

AFM,
I ate brownies for breakfast, lol. I NEVER eat sweets for breakfast, but could not resist. I am sooooo happy for all the new mommies on the board. It's amazing!!!


----------



## elohcin

KatM said:


> elochin,
> Hi hon. So sorry for all your losses and congrats on your BFP. I have done progesterone shots my entire pregnancy. I still have not stopped even though I have been encouraged to do so. I think I will wean down after 24 weeks.
> No, my shots are twice a week. your body absorbs it too fast, so i dont know if once a week is enough. they are painful and if your progesterone was already good, i dont know if they will help. mine was okay and then dropped scary low (5.4 at nearly 6 weeks), so i actually have a progesterone issue. there is no real harm in trying them. i sware they worked for me, but again i told you i have a P issue.

See, that's how I see it too, that it doesn't make sense for it to be effective enough just once a week (and seems risky because if the progesterone tapers enough by the END of that week, or just as it drops over the course of that time, that it could cause problems in its own). But he did say they were just once a week. I would have preferred to do suppositories again. We'll see once i meet with him.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Elohcon, welcome to this thread. I really hope this pregnancy is successful this time around. I too am on progesterone but mines is pessaries/suppositories. Im still on them at 24 weeks but as of last night Ive cut down to one a day. Im meant to stop them cold turkey but Ive decided to wean off them. Its worth you asking your doctor about getting the pessaries again. Good luck


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fitzy, Im sorry to hear of your bleed again, how scary and stressful it must be. Good news that its from teh haematoma though. Just to let you know, one of my mums colleagues - her daughter is pregnant and has a haematoma and twice had been to hospital aswell with heavy bright red bleeding. Everything has been fine with her aswell, it just apparently has to bleed out. Scary stuff Im sure though. Ive had several episodes of brown bleeding/spotting this pregnancy and Im always worried sick when I see it but all has been fine!


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations to Never and Embo xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Fili, did I miss a pic, congratulations.
I've been meaning to ask you did you use Conceive Plus or Preseed, I'm sure we had this discussion many months ago, but my brain isn't working properly, did you also take it along with Robitussin.
Thanks x


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats embo!!!!! 

Hi lee! I used preseed


----------



## lexi374

congratulations Embo! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome Elochin :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Croy and Embo!!! :happydance:

I'm sorry but I can't read back now as I'm updating and going to bed. Had the scan today and went great. Baby moving a lot, touching his face and stretching. Very cute!! :cloud9: He/she is measuring ahead so they've moved my due date to the 19th of Feb and she said they won't move it again from now on. So happy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lexi374

Congrats madrid im so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

we got there in the end .... :thumbup::hugs: x


----------



## Mrskg

yay ive been waiting all day for that madrid x massive congrats so happy for you xxx


----------



## FloridaGirl21

So happy for you Madrid :happydance: I would have loved to have had a February due date and have a big bump during the cool months :haha:


----------



## puppycat

bumpyplease said:


> !
> 
> ok so question for those that have just had their bubbas - what did you wear to hospital when you were in labour, what did you wear to deliver or did you get a hospital gown and what did you have for the days after to wear when you were in hospital?
> 
> have a great trip sara xx

I was in a long comfy nightie to make internals easier but i stripped when things got interesting because i was just too hot. Gave birth ass naked :haha:


----------



## sara1

Congrats on a great scan Madrid! Got any pics for us??


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks puppy hope u are enjoying Samuel!

Congrats Madrid! X


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Madrid!!! :yipee: :yipee: Everyone is doing so well :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

To all you mummies :cloud9: I'm really in 2 minds about whether to have an elective c-section purely for the safety of the baby reasons, me and hubs can't make up our minds and i'm sure a c-section isn't without risks for mum and baby either! And i also don't want to feel like i've missed out on giving birth naturally. What does everyone think? We're thinking of going to see a specialist to discuss the pros and cons of both... :wacko: 

My sister and her hubs and my niece and nephew are coming on Friday morning and staying till Monday :cloud9: We're all going to go on the boat cruise up the Thames and go to some food markets and nice parks for the kiddies. :cloud9: How is everyone? xxx


----------



## jenny25

Fili I have given birth had an emergency c section and now I'm having a elective one in two weeks I feel totally fine about it knowing that it's planned ahead I think it's the best option given our history and that way I can plan too come off my meds at the right time but my choice isn't for everyone if I go into labour before the date they are happy too let me go on my own but they said no too induction due too my previous scar as it could rupture even though it was 8 years ago but every doctor has a different opinion we are doing just for planning and being safe with th aps and extra fluid xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jen that's really interesting. Sounds like it's def the best plan for you. did the docs recommend it or did u pay for it? xxx


----------



## filipenko32

sorry Jen just reread your post, I think the docs must have recommended it for you :dohh:


----------



## fluffyblue

Aww so love reading this thread and to be a graduate of PAL :)

Fili - I had two elective sections (the only thing I regret is the fact Noel my current hubby hasnt experienced a natural both) simply because my first (1st marriage) was natural labour but was horiffic for me so the second and third (second marriage) were elective but my first C Section was fantastic so lovely and relaxed :)


----------



## wookie130

Congrats on your baby boy, Embo!

Lee, I used Preseed.

KatM- Brownies for breakfast is awesome...I had an Eggo waffle with Nutella on it, which isn't much better!!! LOL!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Fluffy that's great to know. I have been watching loads of real life giving birth programs and I don't like the thought of the baby being in distress or going through hours of labour (labor US sp??) only to have a c-section in the end anyway. The only other thing is want to be pregnant again 3-4 months after giving birth as I want the siblings really close in age like me and my sister and I know it might take a few tries for me so I am also wondering if that's poss too after a c-sect?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news about your scan Madrid!

Fili, I think its a difficult call about whether to have an elective c-section. Its something that Ive been thinking about aswell.
Due to my double womb there is a very high chance that I will need a section but only time will tell. There is a high chance that the baby will remain breech with not enough room to flip down. 
I used to always think that I would prefer a c-section as the though of labour terrifed me. Now I worry about the recovery time with a section so I thought Id prefer natural birth.
But after seeing that same programme that your thinking of and seeing the things that can go wrong in the end I think its the safest way having a section.

Also because I have APS and on clexane I start to have these worries about bleeding to death whether it be a section or natural. Im going to have to discuss these concerns with my consultant.


----------



## filipenko32

See what you're saying Just :thumbup:


----------



## jenny25

Well fili my main consultant from
Fetal med was happy for me too deliver vbac she didn't see I as a problem and she is widely known high doctor where as the one I got switched too see after finding out about gd I've seen her only twice and she flat refuses induction but hey as Lin as baby gets here safe I'm all for it , the recovery time is hard either way but its not as bad as I thought with an section but I'm older now so It might be different xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Fili *- I'm not sure bout the natural vs csection debate, as it's v personal decision. All I do know is that for a c-section they definitey recommend longer than 3-4 months before conceiving again. My friend recently had a section and was told that the guideline is 18 months, but i know other people who have said 9-12 months. x

*Lee *- i used preseed too :thumbup: x

*Madrid *- congrats on the great scan result x

Hello all yummy mummies and yummy mummies to be :hugs:

afm...sorry for the selfish post....this may be a little graphic...i apologise in advance! So yesterday morning i went for a wee and when i wiped i had a blob of browny-yellow jelly gloop stuff. I wasnt sure if it was from the back or the front? :blush: Id had wind and have been slightly constipated recently, so the mucous could have come from the back? :shrug: I was so tired when i was weeing that i didnt pay attention to 'which hole' was slippery :shrug: So I then decided to have a quick feel (i know this is sooooo disgusting :dohh: i washed my hands first tho :haha:) My cervix is tucked up the back ( i didnt dare feel the actual cervical hole) and i just have my usual creamy discharge, so no gloop or gunk to be found. I texted my midwife and she said as long as there is no blood or pains i need not worry. I have had mucous from behind before when i have had a cold/constipation so i know this is possible. I then had a fright when i read Davies comment yesterday as it sounds like her mucous plug :wacko: :cry: :wacko: I have listened to baby on my doppler and my boo sounds fine and im feeling the flutters now too. My next scan is 17th Sept (22+4) so i will find out cervical length then. I had a dream last night that it was mucous from my behind, so maybe thats telling me something? Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. So stressful :nope: x


----------



## hopeful23456

Madrid- congrats!!!

Sticky- I don't think it would be the mucous plug, mine was like Davies described too but i dont think it would come out that early

As long as it is brown and not bright red it sounds like just some discharge, probably from behind. 
I wouldnt worry but I know it's normal to worry :hugs:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks Hopeful :hugs: Everything is so worrying! Just when I was starting to feel confident it knocked me back :nope: I think u are right, the hospital and my midwife said the same as you. So I just need to chill n believe x


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies! 

embo- congrats on ur baby boy :D 

fili- sorry cant be of any help with the c-section question, i had josh v-bac with only gas n air and will do the same with Noah if possible :) but its down to what you feel comfortable with hun hope you get as much support either way hun :)

everyone else hope your all well 

well im 21 weeks 2 days and OH felt baby move definately tonight :) he is one happy bunny and smiled like a cheshire cat when he felt him, its so heartwarming :) :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## KatM

Sticky,
I had bleeding piles that gave me a heart attack. It sounds like it was mucous from behind, especially since you had it before. 

Fili,
My friend had both and LOVED child birth. She did 2 VBACS. It's a tough call. 

Madrid, 
Congrats hon. 

Abi,
Yay for DH. 

Hi everyone. It's so quiet today. 

Wookie,
I ate healthy the rest of the day. I love Nutella. 

AFM, 
Prenatal yoga done. Now, literally nothing to do all day. First time in months. Will go walk at the gardens next door later. Big belly giving me some aches. Oh, a smoker saw me coming down the sidewalk and frantically started clearing the smoke out of the air. Made me laugh and I thanked her.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Kat, it truly is frightening! And the worrying is so exhausting :nope: hopefully my dream was my subconscious yelling me that it came from behind!x


----------



## LeeC

Preseed it is ladies. I've heard not to use the recommended amount though.
Do any of you think that Preseed aided conception?


----------



## LeeC

I know I should post in TTC threads but would be interested to hear from some of you in PAL as I'm deliberating taking a low dose of steroids from Ov this month.


----------



## fitzy79

Lee, I didn't use Preseed but with the steroids I built up slowly from ov. I did 2days of 5, 2 at 10 etc until I reached 25mg at about 7/8dpo. We also DTD at around this time as I read somewhere that it can help implantation...prob a myth but it was a successful cycle so worth mentioning!! Best of luck x


----------



## wookie130

Sticky...that was definitely a bit graphic for someone in the throes of morning sickness. LOLOL!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky sounds scary but I don't think you need to worry hun xxx
Kat love that the smoker did that. It's great when people start to notice isn't it? Xxx
Lee I took 25mg from ov and then 40mg at bfp Hun but I think you know that already. I also took aspirin continuously :hugs: 

Afm felt definite flutterings tonight!! Loads of butterfly feelings really obvious, it's still happening now as I type! Loving it!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh Lee I used 2 packs of preseed a month and dtd x2 a day during fertile time but I think I am OTT! Xxx


----------



## heart tree

I can't keep up with you ladies anymore. My little one never wants to be put down, which makes it impossible to type. I read on my phone as I hold her though. Right now I have her strapped to me in the Moby wrap which gives me free hands. She'll be waking up soon though.

Fili, love the scan pic. I only got one good profile shot and I had at least 20 ultrasounds in my pregnancy. Your babe is perfect. And I loved giving birth vaginally. I had an easy birth. Her heartrate stayed stable the entire labor and birth. I personally think delivering vaginally is safest for mom and baby as long as there isn't a medically necessary reason to deliver via C section. Though I won't judge you if you choose a section.

Fitzy, I'm so sorry you've had bleeding. I also had a hematoma that bled out. I know how scary it is to see blood. I'm sure you already know this, but no sex, no orgasms, no heavy lifting. Take it really easy.

Madrid, congrats on the great scan. It's such a good feeling.

Congrats to Croy and Embo. I think we really need to start our new thread now. Lots of graduates now. Take a look at the front page to see how many!

Bumpy, I obviously didn't have time to plan, but I wore the hospital gown to give birth in. I slept in it and the mesh underwear they gave me the first night. They come and check on you a lot and want access to your bits. They also kept giving me ice packs to put in my undies so it was easier with a gown. I didn't bleed nearly as much as I thought I would. I bought tons of huge pads and I haven't used them. The second day I was there I was glad to have my pajama pants and top as I was going to the NICU constantly. I didn't want to walk the halls in the hospital gown.

Sticky, up until the day I gave birth, I always did a knicker check. I constantly thought I was losing amniotic fluid or my plug. It doesn't sound like your plug, but I'm glad you called the MW. Just keep an eye on it. So scary!

Kat, I forgot to answer your question. I'm not sure how my brother feels about not being circumcised as a 30 year old. We've never talked about it. But he always has long time girlfriends! LOL! That's awesome about the smoker.

Lee, I used preseed for all of my pregnancies except the IUI. I used just a little as it got really slippery and messy if I used too much. I also was trying to use it on the sly. When my DH knew I was Ov'ing, he would get performance anxiety. So I stopped telling him. But I really wanted to use the preseed because it worked well for me. I think it is totally worth it. I also used Conceive Plus and it didn't work for me.

How is every one else? I don't want to write names and then leave people out. Just know that I'm reading everything you type.

Just finished watching the Happiest Baby on the Block DVD and will try putting some of the techniques into practice. My swing doesn't arrive until Friday! I have to endure an entire week trying to calm this baby. I was so exhausted the other night that Tim offered to do all of the night feeds. He kept her in the living room and I slept in the bed for 7 blissful hours! Last night he took the late shift and I slept 5 hours, then we switched and he went to bed for 5 hours. My girl is really good about falling alseep next to me on her side. All the things they say you shouldn't do! She likes to press her lips right up against my chest. So cute! But I get nervous she's going to suffocate. I keep having to move her. But we both end up sleeping so I can't really complain. Last night I for the 5 hours without her, then I fed her, slept with her for 2 hours, fed her again and slept with her for 3 hours. If only she would sleep in her co-sleeper! Baby steps. She's a little terror but we love her!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

LeeC said:


> Preseed it is ladies. I've heard not to use the recommended amount though.
> Do any of you think that Preseed aided conception?

I think preseed helped us, we used it with our 2nd loss and with our boys. And yes, don't use the recommended amount, that much isn't needed!


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies, I think it's going to take me a little while to get back to reading all I have missed or catch up. It soundslike thigns are going well and I am so happy for you Embo on the birth of your little bubba. There sre so many graduates, and graduates to be on here I love it. If we started a new thread, I am hoping it would move a little slower if we are all keeping up with new little ones! haha

I have posted my birth story and pics of Levi from the first day he was born on my blog and wanted to post here so that any of you who are not on FB could see my baby boy :) He has a HUGE appetite and a great latch but at the recoomendation of our pediatrician we are supplementing an ounce of formula after he feeds if he is still hungry. Which has helped him nurse better too because he is less frantic. I am excited for my milk to com in though because I don't want him to get confused or lazy and refuse the breast because its more work, but at this point he isn't fazed to do both. During hte day today he only had one feed that we needed to supplement, but last nighe every time he needed a little extra. We didn't get much sleep at all last night, our first night home. Seattle is having a heatwave. Great timing. Will be in the in-laws cool basement for a few nights/days this week to make it bearable. Googling ways to keep infants cool without lettin gthem get cold! haha!

Here is the blog with my BIRTH STORY and pics

Hoping to have more time to read soon- but just enjoying early days with the baby at the moment. Will read and comment more soon. I am sure at the in-laws I will have my hands free as they argue amongst themselves about who gets to hold the baby!


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - I saw you were asking questions about c-section. If you have specifics message me and I can answer from my experience when I have a second. Right now I am sore. I think mainly recovery from csections can be longer and harder, and man, it sucks to have limited mobility when you are trying to care for a newborn. Not to mention it hurts to laugh when they do cute things which they do all the time!!

We didn't plan on having one so I also got to experience 13 hours of labour without the epidural beforehand.

Lee- we used pre-seed and I think it helped.


----------



## Embo78

Hey ladies im so sorry I haven't been over to say hi but I've been cuddling a little rainbow and I knew someone would update you all :)

Thanks for all your lovely words and support :)

Here's my gorgeous boy - Maximilian Peter

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/249F9A60-D6AF-4555-8AAC-57B834CAA49D-24126-000026164887E282.jpg
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/1A0876D7-9633-43B6-AD80-34472D72952D-23479-000024F0B1868B2D.jpg

I'll be writing my birth story soon but it'll probably be very long! I got the pessery put in at 1.30pm Friday 10th and he was finally in my arms Monday 13th at 1pm exactly!!
The birth was pretty traumatic. I'm still having flash backs now but he was worth every second of discomfort, pain and sleepless night!!


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Croydon. Sorry I must have missed your post x.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi embo and croy! Your little boys are super duper cute!!!! So pleased we have a ton of yummy mummy's on here now!!! 

I'm so happy for this good news after all the heartache we have endured, makes me a bit emotional!

Thanks for taking the time to post heart I'm sure you are very busy now but so lovely that u always find the time for us! More pics soon please!

Hi lee, I really have everything crossed for you with the presseed this month can't wait for you to join this thread, it's definitely your time.

Fili I agree with heart, c sec great if medically required but recovery is longer and I would go with normal if I could. Also not sure if u could try again within 3-4 months like u want to with a c sec but ultimately it's your decision and it sounds like u have lots of good questions to ask your specialist.

Hi to everyone else!

Afm my belly is rock hard and getting period type pains a lot now, can be quite uncomfortable I'm presuming these are BH's. Also thinking of booking a 3d scan my last scan was at 19 weeks and I miss my bubba! Also want to be sure it's a boy lol!!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

embo - he is absolutely gorgeous, sorry to hear you labour and birth was so traumatic but like you said he was worth every minute of pain, hope your both doing well though

croy - glad to hear your doing well and so is you little one :)

heart- your a star still commenting when you must be so busy at home with D, how are you doing sweetie? 

fili- congrats on the flutters, i was so greatful to feel Noah move although there has been a few days where he has been quiet and i worry and have to use my doppler just to put my mind at rest! enjoy every little flutter hun you must be over the moon darling :) :cloud9:

bumpy- belly rock hard is great sorry bout the discomfort though :( not so nice xxx

afm- im good atm enjoying my time off with my little man, keep waking in the nice for loo and to have a bowl of cereal :/ lol but in general im feeling pretty good :D going swimming today with josh, my sil rachel and her children which is gonna be nice for the children :)

everyone else- how you all doing have you got plans for the rest of the week?


----------



## filipenko32

Just read back quite a few pages to make sure I didn't miss anyone's post and now I've got preggo brain!! :dohh:

Abi I missed your post about you living in London! I'd love to meet up Hun, if you wanna pm me a good time and place for you as you have your little boy I'm a bit more flexible. 

Thanks so much everyone about the c section comments, really swaying more towards natural ATM if I end up with a choice. 

I'm so so so emotional ATM for example I read heart's post this morning and burst into tears :saywhat: I was just emotional reading about her looking after Delilah and being so happy despite sleep deprivation after all she has been through! :cry: then I saw emboss pics :cry: then I got up and :cry: then i read croy's moving birth story and :cry: :cry: it was all too much lol!!! I was crying last night on and off and really I'm very 
happy!! 

Bumps I would get another scan Hun if you're missing him, think you've done so well to wait that long! My scans are turning into my preggo test obsession!!!! It's well worth it your will be so over the moon


----------



## bumpyplease

i missed that you had felt your first flutters fili - best feeling isnt it? i felt my first flutter at exactly 18 weeks but i remember being on holiday in france at 20 weeks and was worried as hardly felt a thing during the whole week, i think when you overdo it they get tired like you do and dont move as much so dont worry if you have odd days where you dont really feel the baby at this stage.

abi have fun swimming with josh and the kids! sounds like a nice day! im like that with the toilet trips - between 2 and 4 times a night at the moment!!!!!

im working today but have the rest of the week off so catching up with friends tomorrow and looking after my step daughter friday, hoping to do something nice.

oh and ive booked a private scan for tomorrow afternoon!!! they said they will confirm gender for us and give us some nice shots! cant wait to see my alien baby again!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

filipenko32 said:


> Just read back quite a few pages to make sure I didn't miss anyone's post and now I've got preggo brain!! :dohh:
> 
> Abi I missed your post about you living in London! I'd love to meet up Hun, if you wanna pm me a good time and place for you as you have your little boy I'm a bit more flexible.



ill have to get back to you on a time and place hun as i have lots planned for this holiday already lol may be i could do next weekend but not sure yet! ill see if i can get someone to look after josh so it will be just me and then maybe when im on maternity leave i will come again and bring josh with me just to be safe you know, im not saying your not who you say you are but i have to think of my little man lol but i would love too meet you :) i hope you understand my prediciment here thats nothing against you xxxx


----------



## Abi 2012

bumpy- im sure it will be lovely today and the toilet trips are driving me mad already but im also so hungry atm always hungry when i wake in the night, i usually end up munching on something sweet lol :) bless my baby im so over joyed that matt felt him move last night for the first time could have brought a tear to my eye loooking at his face :) josh hasnt felt him yet but i dont know whether he will be able to concentrate for that amount of time without fidgetting tbh he is very busy ( hyperactive) he just doesnt stop.. hence me going out everyday in my holiday to keep him occupied or he would drive me mad, and its nice to see him having fun but it wears me out so i sleep well at night or should i say most of the night lol 

xxx


----------



## lexi374

Croy i loved reading your birth story, and what a gorgeous head of hair little man has! :hugs:

Embo beautiful pics :hugs:

Heart im glad you are managing some sleep in between feeds. :thumbup:

Fili yay for feeing movement :thumbup:

I had my scan yest baby was a little shy and had its legs closed, so she did all the measurements and everything is spot on. She said i have a low lying placenta so will go back at 32 weeks for another scan to see if it has moved. She had another look at the business end and we got a quick peek at 3 white lines, so we are ..... team :pink: x


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats lexi, a lovely little girl!!!!


----------



## jenny25

Morning girls xxx

36 weeks today xxxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats Croy and Embo - what beautiful babies all you ladies make :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Croy- Loved your birth story, and the lovely pics of little Levi! His hair is so gorgeous!!!

Embo- I LOVE the name Max (it has been in my top 3 boy names forever now...)! What a cutie your little man is also! Such a serious look on his little face! LOL!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

Lexi congrats on team pink :D 
Jen happy 36 weeks :)


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks *Heart *and *Fili*, it was a worrying time, but i think im settling back in again now. x

*Fili *- huge congrats at feeling the flutters, its amazing isnt it! x

*Heart *- You seem to be managing motherhood with ease, you and *Hopeful *have that beautiful balance perfected already. Well done both of you x

*Embo *- Maximilian is gorgeous! Big congrats, and snuggles for you x

*Croy *- Wow, what a birth story. He is beautiful x

*Lee *- I used half the recommended amount of pre-seed and dtd every other day as this optimises sperm strength x

I forgot to tell everyone...I have been feeling strange sensations since 16+2, then i felt the first real flutters last week at 17wks exactly! Since then they have gradually got stronger. Especially this morning :cloud9: I have a posterior placenta and a v active boo! x


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Jen *- Happy 36 weeks!x

*Lexi *- Congrats on team :pink:!!! x


----------



## jenny25

I'm in nesting mode so I apologise if I'm quiet lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Lexi that is brilliant news for team :pink: :yipee: congratulations Hun 
Abi, totally totally understand! You have to be really careful these days :hugs: 
Hopeful how's the swing helping? Hope it is helping you! 
Bumps glad you got a scan booked exciting!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Embo and Croy thanks for posting the pics as Im not on facebook. What beautiful babies. Im jealous now of all you ladies that have your rainbows here safe, I just with it were my time already!

I had a clinic appointment today where my blood pressure and urine were all good. Midwife also felt my stomach and listened to the heartbeat which was as it should be.
Im booked in for a scan in two weeks where they will check the growth due to my double womb, and they'll continue those scans every 2-4 weeks. Hopefully everything will be fine and Im lucky to be getting lots of scans. 
I can imagine how you ladies feel that only get the two scans, I'd be tempted to get a 3D scan if that were the case too.
Oh I also raised the issue of snoring and gestational diabetes, they were not concerned at all and said that its normal. Also my urine would normally show anything wrong. So at this point they wont investigate it any further. Apparently at my growth scans if they were to see the baby growing too big for its age then they will do the glucose test.
They said Im not at a significant risk as no family history, good BMI etc. Although I dare say that anyone can just develop it without having predisposed risk factors!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies! I haven't been able to catch up at all, just wanted to say congratulations to all the new mamas!! :happydance: Welcome to the newcomers, I pray you find all the support you need to get you through this trying time. 

I'm sitting at the airport on the way to see my dad. His surgery is on Friday so hopefully I'll have some time to talk with him before that. Don't know what we'll find in surgery, but hopefully the cancer hasn't progressed too much. 
Saw my doc he said I'm clear to travel and all looks good. So off I go! Talk to you soon, ladies.


----------



## elohcin

Well, last night I had my first miscarriage dream. And it was so real. The whole experience was just too real life...the seeing blood, the shocked, "this can't be happening" feeling, the emotions...all that stuff I know all too well. I know it was just a dream but it left me feeling so terribly miserable I can hardly stand it.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yay for all the new beautiful babies!!! Congrats to Embo and Croy! Hope yall are recovering well and enjoying those LO's!!!! 

Lexi - congrats on team pink!

El - I hate those m/c dreams, I have had them during every pregnancy including my DD and it sucks, I always wake up relieved to be awake!

AFM - I've been MIA because I was so sick, Monday I couldn't even hold down water all morning but got to feeling better yesterday and went grocery shopping, cleaned the house really good and caught up on laundry!! Feeling okay today too, has me a little worried but ya gotta start feeling better sometime right? LO's hb last night was around 165-170 so I'm sure he's okay. Here are this weeks pics, 12+2 and 13+2
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1168.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









IMG_1250.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1251.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrskg

sorry ive been quiet last few days but i have been reading xx

just had scan everything perfect an measuring 13+1 x im guessing team :pink: still a bit shell shocked x
 



Attached Files:







scan 017.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4









scan 018.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats Mrskg, I'd guess Girl too!


----------



## Mrskg

we're only a day apart charmer :thumbup:


----------



## lexi374

Congrats Mrskg :thumbup: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pink80

Congrats MrsKg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congrats on team pink lexi

Your bumps coming along nicely 3Xcharmer

Congrats on the good scan MrsKg, you must feel so reassured.

Mom2 Im sorry to hear about your dad, I hope the surgery goes well and the cancer hasnt spread. It seems to be really rife right now on here and people that I know it real life, so horrible!


----------



## Abi 2012

3x - your bump is so cute :) 

mrs kg- congrats on the great scan bet your on :cloud9: hun im so happy for you im guessing its pink for you too :) :D


----------



## LeeC

Hello Ladies.

Just wanted to say Hi to all you lovely yummy mummies. Heart, Hopeful, Davies, Puppy, Embo, Croy, Never. Hope you and your babies are doing well.

Good luck to everyone else and congratulations to all of you with good news/scans etc.

I'm having a day of optimism, doesn't happen much these days, so thought I'd just pop by to wish you all well xxx.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lee, good luck to you too hun xxx

ive chipped my tooth :-( it's not painful, just wondering if you can have dental treatment in pregnancy - gonna book tomorrow!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - not sure, I had to have a cavity refilled while pregnant once, the only thing they did was put a medal vest on my to do the x-ray and I requested a mask that I wore upside down so I wouldn't inhale any particles lol!!

Ment to tell you guys earlier that I go in on Sept 13 for my gender ultrasound, paying out of pocket but my office has a discounted price of $35!! It used to be $50 so that's a really good deal to me. I have my 16 weeks appt the week before...can't believe that tomorrow I'll be able to say 4 weeks until my gender scan and 3 weeks before my 16th week!!! Hope everyone is doing good today!


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats mrskg! Wonderful news!

Cute bump charmer

Thinking of u mom2 hoping your dad makes a quick recovery

Hi lee loving your optimism got everything crossed for you!

Fili you should be fine with the dentist just tell him you are pregnant and he will let u know if there is anything he can't do.

AFM been having period type pains on and off all day, do uncomfortable!


----------



## jenny25

Congrats on team pink lexi xx

Congrats mrskg 

Fili yes I did but I was still in first tri they tend too avoid it in 3rd if I remember 

Good luck lee xxx

Well been nesting all day and now I've started contracting again so going too see how it goes I've had the day from hell my son aarron is bein so naughty no matter what I do I'm a my end with him :-( xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

Heart,
Thank goodness you got some sleep. How long is your mat. leave?

Croy,
Thank you for your birth story. he is absolutely precious!!! full head of hair.

Embo,
So cute. 
I don't blame you for cuddling with him day and night.
Sorry birth was traumatic, and so happy with the results.

Bumpy,
Yay for BHs. Means your body is practicing.
Please post pics of the san.

Lexi,
congrats on team pink.

sticky,
congrats on feeling the baby. it took me till almost 21 weeks to know it was the baby. glad you did not have to wait that long.

Just,
great appt. good to hear all is well.

mom2,
big hugs. 

3x,
still looking slim and trim. sorry you were so ill.

mrskg,
beautiful scan.

fitzy,
so sorry for the scare. 

madrid,
congrats on the great scan.

hi fili, tuckie, sara, and everyone else.

Hi to all the exhausted mommies. I know you are all enjoying your precious bundles of joy.

AFM,
counting down the days to V-Day!!!


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1718.jpg
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1704.jpg

Hi ladies

Just to repeat Amanda's words - having trouble keeping up and typing one handed but am reading and cheering you all still.

Can't wait for the next wave of rainbow graduates, being a mummy is amazing and you all so deserve this.

Samuel is bf well and putting on weight despite a severe tongue tie, i'm hoping to get a referral to get it snipped because my poor nipples are really really sore.

Anyway, off to bf and bed. Speak soon xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: puppy hope you don't have to way too long x I didn't realise how common this was but that's a few on here recently x


----------



## daviess3

Jen not long to go!!! Zx

Lexi congrats on team pink, is ur name lexi? Do u have any girl names? X

Heart my lil girl is a side sleeper loves being on my chest in fact is now as we speak!! X

Hopeful u ok? How's d and a? X

Sticky I'm so sorry if my graphic description scared u! I didn't mean to! An I would say at yr stage was probably something to do with constipation! I had that couple of times ! X

Fili I was petrified of bag birth but I honestly would recommend epidural an vag birth as apart from a little uncomfy coz of my stitches I can honestly say I didn't hurt an was the most amazing experience of my life I had ventouse Forcep an that epidural meant I didn't feel it, I would 100% do it again in fact I met up with some mums from ante natal classss an the ones that haven't given birth yet I said I was quite jealous to go through birth against that feeling of when they pass u ur baby! It's the most amazing feeling an I would try vag birth if u can x


Leec I never used preseed hun but tried concieve plus an that didn't work for me! I swear by drinking 2-4litres of water a day! X

Embo congrats he's gorg x

Croy ur lil blondies gorg x

My baby Colicky hence she's asleep on me! Trying infacol tonight to see how it goes x


----------



## daviess3

Kat have I missed a bump shot? I love it someone moved there smoke for u! It's times like that it sinks in ur pg!! X

Pups gorg pic sweet hows Laura been? X


----------



## jenny25

Sarah have you got one of those rocking swings ? Those are amazing for colic worked wonders with aarron xxx


----------



## daviess3

No I haven't jen she only gets it at night! Trying infacol seeing how that goes next step comfort milk after that dr brown bottles?! X


----------



## puppycat

Laura has settled down a bit now, she's getting more used to seeing me with Samuel and realising mummy still loves her despite the new arrival. She's not so great with people visiting yet though but it'll come.

Infacol worked wonders for Laura. Samuel doesn't get a lot of wind and he's not sicky either.

I feel a bit of a fraud not addressing each individual post but i'm seriously brain dead. Don't know how you other new mummies are doing it but i'm not even sure what day it is.


----------



## Mrskg

Croydon just read your birth story it was lovely x wow what a gorgeous head of hair Levi has x he's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol puppy! I just know what day it is when I take my vitamins from the daily pill box. 
I'm tired, d and a slept well last night though! Just up for feeds every 3-4 hours and back to sleep. 

Love the updates, looks like everyone is doing great. Hi to everyone! I'm pumping...

Hi Lee! 

Congrats on team pink Lexi!

Hi fili- the swings r great, have the Sweetpeace and snugabunny. 

Kat- I daydream about where u live and going to the beach ;)

Pups- love the pics!

Croy- that hair is so cute! 

Mrskg- I say girl too, cute pics!

3x- still tiny and tan, cute bump

Davies- I love dr browns bottles. And the kiinde kozii bottle warmer!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005G3QSF2
We were using hot water in cup, that sucked.
Save so much time and hassle with the warmer. Didn't like steam warmers, tried 2 and returned them (dr browns warmer and some other one)


I have to go back to work sept 17 (dh too) not looking forward to it. They are too small to go to daycare in my opinion.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hopeful - my DD is going to be two in November and is still too small to go to day-care lol!! Seriously, DH's mom offered to pay for this really expensive christian school that takes toddlers as young as 2 but DH and I both very quickly said NO b/c neither of us is ready for that yet!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Puppy - love the pics, you have such a beautiful baby!


----------



## Embo78

Just read your birth story croy. It's lovely.

Max's heartbeat was exactly the same but they took blood samples from his scalp four times throughout my labour to check his oxygen levels and he was absolutely fine in there. They think the decels could've been from either his cord bring round his neck or his head being compressed in my pelvis.
Anyway at points they were baffled as his heartbeat seemed to show distress but his oxygen levels showed he was a happy chappy in his mummy's tummy!!


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
Thanks for posting what bottles and warmer you like. Other mommies, please post this helpful advice. 
Too bad about your mat. leave ending soon. You actually had a long one for the States. 
Thank goodness you are getting some sleep. It's good to hear you and the babies are doing great. And yes, living by the beach and far away from my in-laws is a dream.


----------



## Abi 2012

hey ladies, i have been reading!

love the birth story croy :) 

loving the scan new and bump pics !

afm- woke up with heartburn.... yuk! i hate heartburn :(


----------



## lexi374

Davies no we havent discussed any names or anything yet, we have not dared too, dh hasnt even told his children yet! He's telling them tomorrow.

I did say now everything appears to be ok we need to start looking forwards instead of assuming the worst all the time. And my mum is desperate to go shopping with me. :thumbup:

Nope my name isnt Lexi, it's my cats name! :haha: Great name though eh! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Loving all the pics Pups Samuel is so cute, me and hubs were just cooing over him. We like his little socks lol! 

Thanks for your advice about teeth! I am booked in for Tuesday morning. Love being pregnant for dental appointments as they see you ASAP! no 3 week wait for us ey? 

More pics please mummies! Davies can we have more pics of Lexi :hissy: :haha: 

I'm off to get my hair cut conditioned and blow dried today, can't wait. £20 Groupon voucher and that's all you pay (been before) great ey? 

STILL having morning sickness now and again, anyone else at my stage - sticky?? Went to a 'healthy pregnancy' class last night for 2 hours. It was brilliant. It taught you loads of physio exercises to do to try and avoid aches and pains like how to get in and out of bed and turn over etc. I am doing loads of exercise like swimming and yoga pretty much everyday. Trying to build stamina for labour :wacko: really feeling the effects though in a good way!


----------



## Abi 2012

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/214weeks.jpg[/IMG]

21+4 weeks bump pic for u ladies :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Nice bump Abi

Fili, Im booked in for the dentist next Wed too, I figured its wose to take advantage of the free dental treatment just for a check up mind you.
Thats a good deal foor your hair.
Does anyone know if you can get your hair coloured or do a DIY hair dye when pregnant? I have some greys showing because my hairs so dark, I cant wait to get it coloured but was scared to whilst pregnant

Its strange how its quite quiet on here now with all of the new mums being so busy. I used to come on here and have pages to catch up on.


----------



## Abi 2012

it is quiet isnt it just keep!! :( i try to get on as much as i can but with work and a 5 year old its hard! :(


----------



## bumpyplease

your bump is coming along nicely abi!

Just - there are mixed opinions about dying your hair. i have had mine coloured once and i plan to dye it again later today. im the same as you have a few greys peeking through! i think as long as the dye is not too strong and you try not to leave it on your scalp for too long and are in a well ventilated room you should be fine. i do it myself and use the garnier fructus ones as they are more natural i think.

i have my 3d scan in a few hours - excited much!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

enjoy your scan hun will be waiting on pics :D :happydance:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Bumpy, that is exciting about your 3D scan. I hope you'll post a picture!


----------



## lexi374

Just i dyed mine after 12 weeks and am going to do so again this week, as bumpy said ive not read any definite rules just keep it on min time and windows open etc. :hugs:

Bumpy good luck at the scan cant wait to see pics :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone :hi: sorry i went AWOL for a few days but between the 11 hour flight to NY and the persistent jetlag I've just been shattered. Literally had to take notes while catching up and I'm still sure I'll miss people :blush:

Croy, Embo- Thanks for sharing those wonderful pics!!! both your little boys are just adorable. I loved your birth story Croy! :cloud9:

Pups- sorry to hear your nipples are suffering and little Samuel has tongue tie. Hope you can get it snipped soon. I loved your pictures too- you've such a beautiful family. I'm glad to hear that Laura is adjusting well, I know that part for older siblings is never easy.

Lexi- Lovely scan pics. Major congratulations on team :pink: You must be over the moon. I think our little girls may have finally caught up with the boys on this thread. 

Fili- The C-section vs. Natural birth dilemma is a big one for me too. I've not really had a chance to talk it over with my Ob but I know I'm pretty sure he's going to recommend a section for me. i'd really like to go through the whole process of natural birth and i think there are a lot of benefits, like shorter recovery for mom and few respiratory problems for baby, with going the natural road. On the other had there seems to less risk involved with the section in terms of complications... I really don't know what to do either. In the end its such a personal choice and there are so many factors which play a role. You'll know what the right decision for you is when the time comes. Oh, and fantastic news about feeling movement... it really is the best thing isn't it.

Sticky- Ditto to you about feeling movement :cloud9:

Abi- It's great that your dh finally got to feel your LO. That's a great looking bump you've got. nice and neat!

Heart- You sound tired but in that 'I'm in love and over the moon so I don't care" way. I'ts so nice to hear. I'm glad to hear that you are at least getting some sleep... Little Delilah sounds like she knows how to get exactly what she wants:)

Hopeful- Very happy to hear how well A and D are doing1 Back to work does not sounds fun at all:(

Mrskg- :yipee: Congrats on a wonderful scan! I'm shite at guessing gender from pics but I'll go with team :blue: for you.

Mom2- I hope everything goes well for your father. I know from experience how stressful this situation can be. You'll both be in my thoughts :hugs:

Kat- Brownies for breakfast??? YUM!!!! 

Just- There's a lot of debate about hair dye... my doctor says yes to highlights and no to dye because so much comes into contact with your scalp. That said, he really is about the most conservative doctor on the planet and I know at least a half dozen women who've dyed their hair during pregnancy. If I were you I'd go it but do what Bumpy suggested and try to use a brand that's not to heavy on the chemicals.

Bumpy- can't wait to see your scan pics from today! Will be stalking! 

Afm- I'm happy ensconced at my mother's place and getting the house ready for the influx of friends and relatives who will descend on us tomorrow. I really am very excited about the whole thing! On the gestational diabetes front I've been checking my blood sugar regularly (4 times a day) and have yet to have a single test come back even near the upper limits so I'm reintroducing foods etc. I spoke to my endocrinologist and gave her my glucose levels and even she said that it really doesn't appear as if i have a problem and has told me to cut back checking to once every other day and just eat sensibly. This is a major RELIEF!!!!! Besides the obvious fact that being hungry when your 6 months pregnant SUCKS, I'm hoping that I can fainally stop worrying about all the potential side effects for both me and the baby.

Missing hubby tons already but am so happy that all my girlfriends are coming with their little ones. It will be like a proper reunion.

Hope everyone is doing wonderfully!!


----------



## Abi 2012

sara- so happy to hear your being able to only check once daily hun thats great news must be a big big relief to be able to not worry so much :) oooh have fun with all your friends and fam tomorrow hun enjoy every minute of your little reunion :D


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and sara! neat hmm not so sure! its very big for 21+4 anyway its a boy and they do say boys tend to be neat bumps its defo all out front but i dont think its that neat but then im looking from a different angle to u :D its he is defo starting to feel really heavy and getting lots of what do you guys call it... LIGHTNING CRUTCH :/ lmao its actually a bit painful now my back has started to ache alot more too


----------



## bumpyplease

Say hello to my little man!!!

(pics removed)

All looking good and flashing away he's defo a boy!!! Weighing 3lb 15oz and I have an anterior placenta (never knew what I had until now)!

So good to hear from you Sara have a great time tomorrow!


----------



## lexi374

Wow great pics bumpy :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Wow! Bumpy, those are some of the best scan pics I have ever seen! He's adorable!


----------



## KatM

Bumpy,
So cute! 

Sara,
Great news about your blood sugar! It doesn't appear you have an issue at all as long as you don't solely drink a glucose drink for 3hrs, lol. I hope you have a blast in NY. Sounds like a wonderful shower/reunion. Hopefully time will fly by and you reunion with DH with be AMAZING!

Abi,
I think you look neat and about the same size as I did a couple of weeks ago. It feels heavy and stretches out the ligaments. I feel big too, but people keep saying I am not. We are just not used to it.

Just,
I don't dye my hair, but I know henna is completely natural (if your hair is dark you can use it).

Hi everyone else. 

AFM,
Nothing to report except that a phone call between DH and his parents got our blood boiling again. Thank goodness we moved acros the country away from them. (for those that know the story) They still have not repaid a penny of the money they essentially stole from him/us.
DH has said they are not welcome to stay in our home after the baby is born. I don't want them as an influence in Grey's life until they behave like respectable adults. I can't even begin to go into how stupid they are except to say they applied for a bigger loan (will most likely be denied), so they can add more cabins to their already empty and failing b&b. they think having more cabins will bring in more guests even though the cabins they have sit empty. they cont. to pay for both their iphone bills and cable tv and haven't repaid us a cent since April!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Bumpy, Sara took the words out of my mouth, those are the best 3D scan pictures that Ive personally seen. That is so clear, your little boy is so beautiful. Its amazing that they can tell you the weight.


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh thanks girls! Can't stop looking at him!! The black bit at the top is a shadow by the way not a huge mass of hair!! I'm not sure if he has any hair yet, might be a bit early still.

Kat sorry u are having family problems x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So my kids started school yesterday and so far my kindergartener has had to be picked up from school by my husband because he was "very tired" (read acting up) and my preschooler has been kicked off the bus for bad behavior! Ugh. I guess this stuff effects kids more than we know. 

My dad's surgery is tomorrow, so we're going out to lunch today. We don't what tomorrow will bring, so going to try to focus on today.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mom 2 and sorry about what you're going through with your dad :hugs: hope everything goes well.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bumps he is so gorgeous!!!!! :cloud9: 

So when did you first feel kicks then?


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous pics bumpy x

Mom2 big :hugs: and prayers for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you, ladies. I keep trying to just go with the flow because I know stress isn't good for the baby, but man! Stress keeps coming!

Gloriana is doing great, she's back to her old moving patterns so I'm relieved! The iron I'm taking is really helping my anemia so I have more energy. I'm so glad because I can take the focus off myself and keep it on all my family who needs it!


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies
Thinking of u mom2 hope everything goes well.

Fili - 18 weeks on the dot I first felt something but it wasn't consistent for a while I remember being on holiday at 20 weeks and feeling a bit worried as I didn't feel him much at all but since 22 weeks I've had a constant disco in my belly!!!!

How is everyone today? Sposed to be hot later!


----------



## bumpyplease

Oooh I've moved up a box, getting closer to the end!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Oh bumps he's gorgeous I agree best pics I ever seen!! Hope ur well chick x

Mom oh dear hope things get better! X

Kat I can't believe that ur in laws haven't paid u an r buying more things etc it's good hubby can see it though coz a lot of men don't!! X

Jen how r u?? Zx

Sorry everyone else I have read all of it I just got baby brain! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks Sarah how's your little girl? I keep seeing pics on fb and she is so beautiful! Bet u never want to put her down!!!


----------



## jenny25

I'm doing ok just a little bit dunno sorry I'm not posting much my head is up my bum at te moment x


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, great pics, he looks gorgeous x


----------



## daviess3

ah thanks bumps i dont put her down ever! lol very quiet in here! ah jen whats up chick x


----------



## KatM

Davies,
I dont have FB. Can you post more pics here please? It sounds like it is as amazing as we all dreamed of. What have you been using the most of that we newbies should purchase?


----------



## jenny25

Just fed up hun in pain hot tired got a lazy husband a demanding 7 year old xxx


----------



## cazi77

Hi all I'm sorry I haven't been on here much but just wondering if anyone had any advice for me? The last couple of hours my discharge is tinged pink. Its only when I wipe. I'm so scared! I have rung labour ward and they told me to keep an eye on it for a couple of hours. I'm so scared has this happened to anyone else? Thanks xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Cazi, try not to worry too much, easier said than done I know. Im sure its just some discharge, look at the people that have bright red bleeds and are fine. Your on the home straight now at 31 weeks. You little one would be a fighter even if it were to show early now.
I hope it eases up for you x


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi cazi- I understand the worry :hugs: have you had this before? Do you feel any tightening that could be braxton hicks? For your reassurance, would the labor ward monitor you to see if you have contractions you can't feel?


----------



## puppycat

Cazi, won't reply here again :)

Samuel's a crier. Anyone else got a crier? He hits about 6pm and just cries.

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1727.jpg


----------



## elohcin

puppycat said:


> Cazi, won't reply here again :)
> 
> Samuel's a crier. Anyone else got a crier? He hits about 6pm and just cries.
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1727.jpg

My first daughter was like that. We tried all the colic tricks and remedies. But what won over was consistent babywearing. Do you have a good sling?


----------



## cazi77

Thanks guys never had this before. Main problem is I'm away on hols fopr a week. I have rung labour ward and they have told me to monitor it for a couple of hours then ring them back. I have no pain or tightening at the moment. Thee isn't enough of it to reach a pad. Arrgh hate pal!!


----------



## puppycat

I have 3 slings, just waiting for my body to stop aching in order to use them.

He's enjoying lying with his face on my boob atm, lol


----------



## hopeful23456

He's so cute puppy! U have a swing? 

Cazi- how u feeling now? 

Hi to everyone, I'm exhausted as usual...


----------



## bumpyplease

Cazi it could be your mucus plug but don't be alarmed as that doesn't always mean your going into early labour as I've heard that some ppl can lose bits for weeks and it can replenish itself. I also googled and it said its only a major concern if it's bright red.

Defo agood idea to keep monitoring though and keep midwife/hosp informed - go in if u need to even if just for reassurance. Hope ur ok Hun

Hi hopeful how are those gorgeous twins of yours? Can't believe they r nearly 2 months already!!

AFM went for my 31 week apptmt today and had some sugar in my urine. Mentioned the period type pains I've been getting for last 3 days and she thinks I got a UTI so got some antibiotics. She did a blood prick test and result was normal so going back for blood test next week to make sure I haven't got GD although she thought it is unlikely x


----------



## elohcin

bumpyplease said:


> Cazi it could be your mucus plug but don't be alarmed as that doesn't always mean your going into early labour as I've heard that some ppl can lose bits for weeks and it can replenish itself. I also googled and it said its only a major concern if it's bright red.

This! I have always started losing my plug around 32 weeks with each of mine, and I usually lose it pretty completely by about 34 weeks when I start dilating well. (I haven't ever gone before my "EDD" but by that point each time I was a good 5cm, 6cm last time!)


----------



## daviess3

Caz sorry can't help with that hope ur ok an if your worried get it checked hun for peace of mind x

Jen hope ur ok one word MEN! X

Kat I would say get lots of Muslin cloths lots of cellular blankets stock up on washing powder! Loved my highchair Moses basket crib lexi hates car seat! I was given a nappy bin which I thought would b crap but it's handy next to my bed at night an it doesn't smell either!! Result! Will post pics.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all I'm back! I don't stand a CHANCE of reading back and catching up with everyone so I would like a selfish post from every single one of you telling me how your week has been! I saw Embo's news but I'm hoping from news from Croy? And anyone else?


----------



## cazi77

Hi all thank you so much for all you advice. It seems to have stopped for now and baby is wriggling like mad so know its ok! Just gona take it easy and see what happens xx


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Sarah I'm sure it's just hormones as well my mum will be down on wed evening so I'm looking forward to having her help around the house too x


----------



## bumpyplease

Glad it's stopped cazi take it easy and enjoy the rest of your holiday x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? 

Im good. Loving my new job!! My bank balance isnt tho as i have a list as long as my arm of baby stuff i want now lol


----------



## wookie130

puppycat said:


> Cazi, won't reply here again :)
> 
> Samuel's a crier. Anyone else got a crier? He hits about 6pm and just cries.
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1727.jpg

Puppy...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Beautiful!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi everyone; just lurking and pumping


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls how r we all, thinking of those preggers an hot it's uncomfy now! My lil lexi was uncomfy today I left her in garden with us with no nappy on with just a muslin cloth over her! It's so muggy here x


----------



## heart tree

hopeful23456 said:


> Hi everyone; just lurking and pumping

Same here. Newborns are HARD work! (well mine is anyway)


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1729.jpg

Definitely hard work! I can't keep up with anything now! Lol


----------



## melfy77

MrsM: Wanna join me in the ''I don't stand a chance of reading everything'':haha: another reason why I love weekends, I actually have a bit of time to read and reply.

Puppy: He's a cutie!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon!!!! I'm so happy for you

and, of course, I'm happy for all the moms who've had their rainbow: Davies, Hope, Croy, Embo. This is amazing. I wanna be in february to have my little one as well...I know sorry for being selfish:blush: 

I told my grandma yesterday (she's 92 and in good shape). She is over the moon to have another grandchild, she told us she prays she will still be with us to see and hold this baby. This made me teary, because I know she could be gone tomorrow, even if she's in good health.

MrsMkg: I know I'm late, but I'm really sorry for your SIL:hugs:

Fili: how are you? are you feeling the baby a lot? 

I used my doppler 2 days ago, and HB was 140. At first I was a bit worried because it's usually in the 150's, but maybe baby was just sleeping or is just getting bigger! This morning it was 145. it's nice because I just have to use it for 20 seconds since I always find the HB right away. i just hope the little one is not too annoyed with the doppler lol


----------



## justwaiting

Melfy my little one used to hate the Doppler but for such a short time I'm sure ur little one gets over it. I bet it was sleeping when it's hb was a little lower don't stress. And feb will be here soon enough when y can hold that sweet little babe in ur arms

I agree with all the new mums newborns are so hard and I have a good one. Keeping track of anything apart from nappy,sleeping or feeding is almost impossible.

I hope everyone is doing really well sorry I haven't been around I catch up as often as possible. Owen has wind and can be quite demanding sometimes but man am I besotted with him. My dh is fantastic with him too.
Look after urself ladies


----------



## 3xscharmer

I'm just lurking too, mostly because I'm at that awkward boring stage where the m/s is off and on and too early for movements...3 1/2 more weeks till we know what we're having! Based on HR being anywhere from 193-173 I'd say girl but nub says boy, we'll see!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great to see you Just. Great to hear Owen is doing well. The wind can be such a pain in the early weeks. 
3x, you are in limbo time! That heartrate is lovely and high. When they took my baby's heartrate at my scan last week it was below 140, which seems low but the midwife wasn't concerned. So team blue I think!


----------



## hopeful23456

Pups- he is such a cutie! 

3x - I would guess girl now... That insomnia sucks until u can feel them, I felt them at 4am about every day

Mrsm- I used to worry if their heart rates were lower than 140 but then they woke up and were faster ;)

Just- does he fart loud? Dylan can be super loud, it's hilarious, sounds like dh
My dh has been good to the kids but the lack of sleep is very hard to keep us happy with each other. Getting better though.

Melfy- hope ur grandma is around too! My grandpa passed last aug when I was preg but had the 4th mc a couple weeks after funeral. My mom had been telling him how much we wanted kids a couple days before he died. Then i got preg in nov. My EDD with the twins was on his birthday, 7-31. How crazy is that? Twins always come early though but to have an edd of that date...

They are 2 months old today! But 3 weeks adjusted age.

and I think they are 8 lbs. their 2 month shots are in tues and they get weighed then.

My parents drove 3 hours to see the kids yesterday and then drove back home yesterday too! Wanted to not bother us... And didn't want to stay in a hotel. My parents lived in the same town of 1300 people their whole lives. 
Mom got to hold the babies for the first time as last time I wouldn't let her as they were so small..(should have let her...)
So she is on :cloud9:

Oh and I love my haircut and highlights but it was way too much money....


----------



## hopeful23456

pictures! first 2 are D (D sleeping on grandma) next one is A, last one is D. They still have blue eyes but I guess if they turn it isn't until 3 months? 

and one of my jack russels!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful they are beautiful!! Soooo adorable. And how lovely that your parents came all that way in a day to see them. 
Look at my ticker! It's now further to the right than the left! Scary!


----------



## Abi 2012

davies and pups - your babies are beautiful :) you must be soo soo proud

mrs m- happy 21 weeks honey oh and happy 22 weeks to me lol :) 

hoping everyone is well its been quiet on here recently... 

sorry to everyone i missed but im shattered atm i have been reading but i have been so busy not had time to reply much atm :( feeling baby kicks alot now he is like a little footballer already.. i have lots of preasure down low atm just generally exhausted, have had no time to my self my whole holiday so far.. been doing something everyday , luckily OH's mum has offered to have joshua for me on tuesday so i can get some rest and get a few things done.. 

sorry its short and sweet but i really do hope everyone is ok :) xxx


----------



## daviess3

Mrs m how exciting passed that Halfway stage congrats xx

Hopeful they are simply gorgeous? Bet ur mum was over the moon! I would be! How nice to see them to, my mums moving to Gloucester in 2 weeks! :( its about 3 hours away! I will talk everyday as we do now but will feel strange to not have her here! She's half ab hour away!! I'm going to go an stay with her when she moves! I will miss her not being here! X

I keep meaning to upload some pics for u girls I rem the loving looking at hear an hopefuls rainbows it makes it all so real! X

Kat I would def stock up on Materbity sanitary towels I have brought so many since giving birth an make sure u get Materbity ones as they have something that helps u heal properly! (it was u Kat that asked me what was a waste of money etc?) 
Also disposable knickers didn't use them! Was grateful for my dressing gown in hospital an wore my slippers home as my feet were swollen! They swelled up after giving birth! 

I had an microwave steriliser which was crap so brought ab electric one ! Also buy some infacol incase u have a colicky baby an then u no u have it as u can give it from birth! X


Ladies who had a vag birth when did u stop bleeding? An sorry tmi! But my bleeding is like red stringy jelly anyone else have this I will b 2 weeks passed tom x


----------



## Abi 2012

davies- i had a vag birth with joshua , i didnt bleed heavily for long although every woman is different some bleed longer and heavier, if your worried maybe talk to your midwife health visitor about it and see what they say? xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

i also have a question for you ladies? did you get really bad constipation in you pregnancies around 20 weeks :/ my goodness just felt like i was in labour! so much pain, felt like i was gonna scream! :(


----------



## puppycat

Mine goes from nothing to brown to bright red stringy all in one day Davies. I was bleeding 6wks on Laura but dont think i'll be that long with Samuel.

I second lots of maternity pads, try and get some with wings too. 
Also if plaaning to bf get some lansinoh or similar and use it after EVERY feed to keep your nips nice and soft.

I'm so proud of my 10 whole days bf. :happydance:

Hopeful i cant imagine my mum being so far away, my mum was here every day for the first week helping out. Would never have survived without her.


----------



## puppycat

I had bad constipation regularly with Samuel. You can use Movilax in pregnancy, it has no taste and is pretty good.

Which reminds me. After birth make sure you drink plenty and eat lots of fruit and fibre. That first poo is horrid.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well done Pups, great achievement. That first week is so hard. 
Davies I bled for around 6 weeks with Edie as well but after it stopped being heavy it was just that pink lochia stuff. 
Thanks Abi! Happy 22 weeks! Sorry I didn't get chance to see you last week, it was a weird week with the bereavement. A chance to escape would have been good. 
Latest bump pic 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/689CA026-6A9D-400D-80AF-40ED175274ED-2917-0000039BF8DBE1C7.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Gorg bump mrs m x

Thanks Abi an pups, I'm not worried I no its like mc can bleed for diff lengths of time etc just wondered if stringy is normal! X

I'm registering lexi today 1030am dreading having to b out that early!! Hubby isn't coming s he's working away again! Coz were married he didn't need to attend! Which is good, he had sn accident yesterday on his quad, was covered in cuts bruises bumps ! He was in a field hit a hole in ground came off bike an quad landed on top of him!! Not good! He's ok bit shocked I think!! Hurts a bit!! X

I have neck ache where keep looking at lexi so much I think lol! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi Davies! What does registering her mean?

Florida is in labor now (or maybe had them already)? Was induced today

Cute bump Mrsm!

Abi- I didn't really get constipated. But it's so common.


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks guys i know its common just never had it that bad with josh, it worried me a bit i was in so much pain... it was like i was having contractions :/

mrs m - thats ok honey hope you had a nice visit anyway and maybe next time you come down xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Awww hopeful the twins are gorg!!! Soo cute!

Do we get to see a hair pic of you?!

Mrsm cute bump sweetie!

Good luck Florida thinking of you and your twins, hope you have a safe delivery.

Davies I saw the pics on fb of your hubbies accident, he was so lucky. Have fun registering Lexi today!

Abi I haven't suffered really from constipation but I've heard it's common.

AFM had 2 days worth of antibiotics for my UTI and I thought it was getting better but got stomach pains again this morning. Going for blood test wed as I had a little bit of sugar in my urine on fri x


----------



## daviess3

Hope it's all ok bumpy x

Good luck Florida how exciting x

Hopeful registering her birth is something you do in uk with fathers mothers names oCcupAtion, an then they get a certificates which is used for id purposes for like passports etc. you have 6 weeks to register the baby or u get fined?!today was first appointment an she's 2 weeks old!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Enjoy registering her! It's a lovely thing to do. Also then you can start claiming your child benefit which always comes in handy!!


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Florida!!!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh we need to organise registering Samuel too. He's not official yet!

So my little man had his tongue tie cut this morning. He had such a bad night last night and tbh i was ready to give him away!! Lol. He was screaming until 5am and i'm shattered. He had a bad tummy and was full of wind so there was a reason but when they can't tell you its so hard.

Brb


----------



## puppycat

Sorry, DH brought my lunch.i have to keep bf Samuel all day to help his cut heal. He needs to feed regularly so thats going to be my job for today, boob boob boob. Lol

He hasn't gained/lost any weight since last Tuesday so it definitely needed doing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Two of my best friends had babies with tongue tie, and having it cut made a huge difference to how they fed. Hopefully it will all be plain sailing from now on Pups. 
How is Croy? I haven't heard her news yet!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/88CAB701-F8D5-426F-A314-DA6534F6CE0B-2182-0000014B1BAFB3C6.jpg
My ballerina x

Bath time 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/D15DA438-EDEA-488D-8DA7-692F01F8D2A4-2182-0000014B406ACF66.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/DFD8975D-9BA7-454B-84DA-492C3859E5E5-2182-0000014B8C4E72F0.jpg[/IMG
Taking after her dad?!! 

[IMG]https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/94EBCA53-6B50-4258-9082-37E2480F2594-2182-0000014B1151AB65.jpg
This is exactly how her dad sleeps!! X
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/DFB8EAF9-A407-4D06-9306-05656EDBBCE2-2846-000001C69DC13F29.jpg
Mum an lexi time x


----------



## hopeful23456

Precious pics Davies! Love the ballerina outfit. Registering sounds like social security numbers here or a birth certificate.? Cute that she sleeps like daddy
Have fun!

Puppy- hope he's feeling good and you don't get to tired with the boob day!


----------



## pink80

Beautiful Pics Hopeful, Davies and Puppy - what gorgeous babies you have :cloud9: 

I know I don't always post, but I'm always reading and I love hearing about your rainbows xxx

Puppy - hope the feeding gets better now and Samuel starts to gain weight.

A little update from me - only 99 days to go :shock: and I feel like time is running away with me... Oh...... and I'm getting married 3 weeks on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls I'm exausted but update more later I'm going too have baby on thus xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, 

such cute baby pictures....
Hopeful, Ava and Dylan and beautiful and look like their coming on great

Davies Lexi is so beautiful too, that is adoreable the ballerina outfit

Puppy, Samuel is so cute, sounds like he is doing great too with the breast feeding.

Thats exciting about Florida, another one down and will soon be more. Didnt realise you were having your baby on Thursday Jenny - how exciting!

Im feeling lots of powerful kicks and punches now which I love but I am murdered with heartburn which aint so good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That means your baby is going to have a gorgeous head of hair Just! Davies those pictures are stunning, she has changed so much already! She really is beautiful. Jenny, Thursday, wow!! Another rainbow is on its way, how wonderful. 
I have finally bitten the bullet and started my preggo journal, more than halfway through :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

PupS hope Samuel is ok, being a milk machine sounds like hard work but sounds like you are doing a fab job!

Love all the bubba pics girls keep them coming! Davies how are you finding feeding? That's the thing I think I'm most scared of at the mo but hoping to learn lots during my antenatal classes next month!

Wow hopefully Florida is holding her babies right now and thurs for you Jenny OMG! Good luck!! That must mean that cazi, me and mom2 must be next unless I'm missing someone? Still a little while to go but it's getting closer!!!

Hi pink how lovely that u are getting married in 3 weeks! Are you prepared? I hope you'll share a pic!

Just, I love feeling kicks one of the best parts for me so far I think!

Still feeling rough, hope these antibiotics kick in soon!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks ladies love my lil ballerina x
jen yay for thur how exciting! x

Pink u having a big wedding? I love a wedding x
Just i had mega heartburn with Lexi an she had hair, i thought it was just an old wifes tale an she wouldnt have hair but she did nearly a full head! x

Jodi thats what it is hun you register the birth an obtain a birth certifiicate xx


----------



## daviess3

Bumps im bottle feeding! Slap wrist for me but bf was just not for me im afraid, shes doing really well, first few days she wasnt but now she has like 3-5oz an goes anything from 2 1/2 hours - 5 hours a night x


----------



## bumpyplease

Nothing wrong with bottle feeding hun! I'm planning to try bf and see how I get on but I'm making no promises to myself as to how long I'll do it for, just gonna see how I get on x


----------



## KatM

Mommies,
I love ALL the baby pics. Keep them coming. Cute little buttons.  Love them. 
Thanks for the mommy to be advice on what to purchase. Please keep it coming when you think of something new.

Davies, (the only one pictured with baby)...You are still managing to look glamorous. You deserved a splurge and great looking hair.

Abi,
I have had bad constipation the ENTIRE pregnancy from the start. This was NEVER a problem pre-pregancy. This is why I get the bleeding piles. I eat TONS of fruit, whole grains, and veggies... but the only thing that really works is shitty (excuse the pun) Fiber One cereal. I say shitty because it has tons of preservatives and crap in it. The one with raisins at least does not contain sucralose, which i avoid. it is the ONLY thing that works for me, but you must be careful to start out with 1 serving and work your way up. the first day i ate about 3 servings and was horribly gassy the whole afternoon, but it did, um, completely clean me out the next morning. i also found giant bran muffins to help.


MrsMigg,
So sorry for your loss once again.
Cute bump pic =).

Bumpy,
Ouch. I hope you recover real soon.

Jenny,
Wow! So exciting!

AFM,
V-day tomorrow!!! i am overjoyed. i am actually feeling like this is going to happen. i even have a mental checklist of things to purchase once i hit 26 weeks. i feel grey moving a ton everyday and i keep getting bigger and bigger.

spent the last 3 days at the beach. life is great. no complaints and i took all your advice and ordered a mini washer and dryer for our apt. it does half loads, but it's in the house.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls Kieran's growth has slowed right down and the fluid levels have increased not to mention the blood flow is slowing down since stopping the blood thinners so it's better to have him out than in he is 6lb just now xx


----------



## Abi 2012

kat- beautiful bump u have there :) and thanks for the advise on how to get rid of the constipation! :D

davies - beautiful baby girl you have there :) love the little ballerina dress she looks soooo cute :cloud9:

jenny- aww so glad to hear your gonna have your rainbow :) and defo sound like its for the best xxx

afm- been at my nans for the day, i tried to relax as much as i could with a 5 yr old lol but didnt do too well with thaat lol but tomorrow he is off to a farm with my OH'S mum for the day hopefully ill get the housework done and rent paid and still have time for a nap and a bit of pure rest well needed :) 

hope everyone else is doing great with there bumps and babies :D 

sending love to you all xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone! What a weekend!! My sister and her family came to stay with us for a few days and we had the best time! My nephew is 4 in September and my niece is 1 and they are hilarious. We went to Battersea park where they have a fantastic children's zoo and tons to do for children, then on Sunday we went on a Thames cruise from Big Ben to Greenwich where they have a fab food street market and a real life remodel of the Cutty Sark. My nephew was beside himself with excitement on the boat! Then this morning they left for home and i :cry: a lot so to cheer myself up I went to buy a few baby things from this really nice charity shop - 3 nice baby grows for £10  Wish they lived closer... Just been for a swim and then to pregnancy yoga which is so relaxing. Had a bit of nausea back today but def getting more energetic days! What's everyone been doing? Going to read back, hope everyone's ok xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

filipenko32 said:


> Hi everyone! What a weekend!! My sister and her family came to stay with us for a few days and we had the best time! My nephew is 4 in September and my niece is 1 and they are hilarious. We went to Battersea park where they have a fantastic children's zoo and tons to do for children, then on Sunday we went on a Thames cruise from Big Ben to Greenwich where they have a fab food street market and a real life remodel of the Cutty Sark. My nephew was beside himself with excitement on the boat! Then this morning they left for home and i :cry: a lot so to cheer myself up I went to buy a few baby things from this really nice charity shop - 3 nice baby grows for £10  Wish they lived closer... Just been for a swim and then to pregnancy yoga which is so relaxing. Had a bit of nausea back today but def getting more energetic days! What's everyone been doing? Going to read back, hope everyone's ok xxx

sounds like you had a wonderful weekend hun, but its always hard to say goodbye :cry: glad you cheered youself up with buying baby some bits! :) glad to hear your energy is coming back , mines totally gone now, lol! sickness sucks though :/


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: just wanted to say hi to everyone x just caught up Ive not been on much x been doing some long over due housework now that Im feeling a bit better x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Abi, hope you got some time to yourself and things done while you could! Hate that feeling like you haven't had a rest on your time off :hugs: I am starting to have more constipation now Abi but it's on and off not nice is it!? 

Hopeful Pups and Davies your pics made me :cry: they are such *beautiful* babies!!!! :cloud9: Davies shame about your mum moving :hugs: :hugs: My mum is miles away, i've got no chance, she never comes to see me she thinks it's too far :-( Not really close to my mum anyway. My sister is coming to help me out though! 

Kat and Mrs Migg LOVE your bump pics! V day close Kat and half way now mrs migg!

Good luck Florida!! 

Bumps and Jen hope everything's ok. Jen will you be induced or something then? 

Mrs kg, time is flying! Hope you're ok hun 

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Mrskg

I'm doing ok thanks fili sickness seems to have eased a bit x just really tired x time is flying your nearly half way :wacko:


----------



## KatM

Fili,
Great the visit was fun and your energy is coming back. I can't believe you still have nausea. That sucks. Yay for baby things. 

Mrskg,
Good you are feeling better.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls! I know I've been MIA lately, but I do stalk frequently and LOVE all the baby pics! They are all so precious! What a sweet little batch of rainbows we've had so far! 

MrsM and Kat- lovely bumps! Kat, congrats on VDay hun! :) 

Fili- sounds like you had a nice visit with your niece and nephew. I can totally relate since I am smitten with mine and miss them after only a couple days.

Congrats to Florida and Jenny! Looks like your LOs will be here this week. Can't wait to see pics and here more birth stories :)

Keep the advice coming on what stuff you mamas are using and what is a waste of money too! 

Abi- tons of water and raisin bran were my cure. You don't even have to get the name brand raisin bran either, you can get the all natural kind or off brand. Constipation can be very frustrating. I had it really bad with my 1st pregnancy. Hang in there hun.

Afm, getting a pedi right now and it feels heavenly. We have been sooo busy lately. Took the test to substitute teach in California today and did well on the reading and math. I just have to wait for the writing portion to be scored and then apply to the state. My GD results came back normal! Woo hoo! :) I see my Dr. again Sept 4th. Baylyn moves all the time now. I have a sinking suspicion she is going to be a nocturnal baby :dohh: she is sooo active at night. Sometimes she keeps me up because she's kicking and it's too distracting to sleep. OH feels her all the time now too which is good for them to have their own form of bonding as well. I'm starting to get really excited! Officially 3rd tri on Friday! Can't believe I'm going to be a mommy soon! :) It's starting to feel so real! 

Glad to see how great all the pregnancies are going and all the little rainbows thriving :)

Hello to everyone else I missed!


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili your weekend sounds fab!

Hi everyone!

Happy v day Kat!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy V Day Kat!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Happy V day Kat, another lovely bump pic for you.

Fili,it sounds like you had a great weekend.

Jenny, I was wondering aswell if you are being induced or having a section. You mentioned reduced blood flow since stopping the blood thinners, did you have to stop the clexane?
Im starting to think ahead now and wondering what will happen with me nearer the birth as Im on clexane and low dose aspirin.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think they like you to stop aspirin at about 34 weeks, but that's something I need to ask at my next midwife appointment, clexane I don't know. 
By virtue of Mark getting up at about 3.30 am to drive down to London, I have woken up without crippling backache this morning, probably because I spent most of the night stretched out. Pregnant women should not have to share beds. 
Jen, it definitely sounds like Keiron is better out than in. I'm pleased they have been monitoring you so closely.


----------



## bumpyplease

girls im pretty sure jenny is booked in for a c section.

just had a look at the front page and saw how many bubbas have been born now! makes me really happy and a little emotional to see that! so exciting and to see all the pics as well! cant wait to meet my little man now! x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning everyone :hi:

*Fili *- Glad you had a lovely wkend with your sister and niece and nephew. Its lovely you are close to her, i amd v close to my 2 sisters as well x

*Kat *- Happy V Day!!!!! :cake:

*Jen *- Good luck for thursday, you get to meet your rainbow!!!! 6lb is a healthy weight too, its fab they have kept such a close eye on you. Are you having and induction or a section? x

*Florida *- Cant wait to hear your birth story, and see pics! Bet you are snuggling with your 2 rainbows now :hugs: x

*All you yummy mummies* - thanks for all the great advice! Keep it coming! Ive been keeping track of all the things you have said...lanisoh, sanitary towels, infocal, constipation remedies = GOOD. Any advice is helpful for us first time mummies-to-be :hugs: x

*Tuck *- Congrats on your GD results :happydance: Ahhhh id love a pedi right now x

*MrsKg *- Glad the sickness is easing, i had headaches til 16 weeks which mw said was a type of morning sickness. So i hope yours stops soon. I think the heat adds to the tiredness! Yawn..... x

*Bumpy *- How are you doing? x

Sorry i havent posted in a while, had a busy week at work and a lovely romantic and funny weekend :thumbup: Went to London wi DH saturday for date night, walked around Leicester square and covent garden during the day and had some nice drinks and nibbles, then went to a comedy show and dinner that evening and stayed in a hotel. Its lovely to keep the romance alive, we are childhood sweethearts and have been together since we were 15, so after nearly 12 years together and almost 2 years of marriage, we are still just as in love as we was at the beginning, if not more so :cloud9: Sunday we went to the beach with friends and they played beach olympics (i was the judge)...long jump, shot put, gymnastics and 100m sprint! It was hilarious and the whole beach were laughing and clapping!!!

Bump has popped again and i DEFINITELY look pregnant now :yipee: Loving every minute! Bump seems to be quite big now, its all up front and no weight gain elsewhere. Will upload a pic next tuesday, as i am at a wedding on sunday and can show you all my new maternity dress and proud bump :wohoo: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Looking forward to seeing a bump pic sticky, sounds like you had a good weekend. Mark and I are having a weekend away in Manchester in a few weeks and I'm really looking forward to it! My tip for early weeks survival with a newborn is Dentinox colic drops. Infacol didn't seem to work for us in the first colicky weeks, but once I tried the dentinox drops I could hear the gas bubbling in her tum and it came up straight away. Also, it's hard but don't assume every cry is hunger. That's the one thing I hope to do differently this time round. Everytime she cried I offered the boob, and ended up giving her too much rich foremilk and exacerbating the trapped wind problem.


----------



## sticky_wishes

MrsM, thanks for that golden advice!! :thumbup: Im pleased you and mark are getting away together soon, after an emotional few weeks that should be a nice treat :hugs: Loved your bump pic, you have a lovely bump! I think mine is almost as big as yours now! :haha: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you! My bump often gets described as "neat" which is nice! I had a stranger mention the fact that I was pregnant last week for the first time, which I enjoyed. I am carrying just the same as I did my daughter, but I don't think that means anything. I think you often carry second babies lower due to relaxed muscle tone but this is still quite high. I was certainly slimmer first time round. I wasn't worrying about my weight but this last couple of weeks I've noticed I'm piling it on a bit, it's showing in my face, upper arms and bum. I'm going to hit the salad for a couple of weeks to see if I can kerb it.


----------



## sticky_wishes

That was nice of someone to say it was neat, I love it when strangers comment! Someone gave me a free car parking ticket sunday at the beach, i was the only preggo person in the queue and they picked me :) Then people keep letting me go ahead in the toilet too. So lovely and polite.

All i have been eating is salad, as i have been craving that and pineapple! Yummy!!!!!

People now keep saying my bump is neat and quite high, which i am enjoying! I will be seeing lots of people at the wedding so that should be a lot of fun, as some people still dont know :happydance: x


----------



## pink80

Happy V Day Kat xx


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls I stopped aspirin at 36 weeks and clexaine they like our your system 24 hours prior too deliver that's if you need a epidural that's on recommendation from the anethisists I've stopped it
I'm having a section as they don't like to induce incase they rupture scar by putting the hormones in your system if your body ain't ready but if you go natural they are happy with that, I've lost huge amounts of my mucus plug since last night so I wonder if he will try come on his own xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Good luck Jenny and keep us posted! x


----------



## sticky_wishes

When did people announce on fb? Just curious...was thinking of announcing after v-day x


----------



## jenny25

Thanks darling xxx

I announced quiet early but that's just me


Happy v day Kat 

How are you Sarah jodi Amanda ? 

How is everyone sorry my head is doing 70mph got a lot too sort out mum is down tomorrow xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

jenny25 said:


> Hi girls I stopped aspirin at 36 weeks and clexaine they like our your system 24 hours prior too deliver that's if you need a epidural that's on recommendation from the anethisists I've stopped it
> I'm having a section as they don't like to induce incase they rupture scar by putting the hormones in your system if your body ain't ready but if you go natural they are happy with that, I've lost huge amounts of my mucus plug since last night so I wonder if he will try come on his own xxx

Thanks Jenny, best of luck for Thursday but its sounding like baby may try to make an early appearance!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

sticky_wishes said:


> All i have been eating is salad, as i have been craving that and pineapple! Yummy!!!!!

Hi Sticky, it sounds like you are doing well. Just wanted to mention quickly that I was warned by several people not to eat pineapple as it can trigger labour. You will find different opinions on this but just wanted to mention. I have been too scared to eat it, I wouldnt even drink a tropical diluting juice as it has it in it. Just incase your eating vast amounts of it!
I am just a bit paranoid mind you and wont eat anything if theres the slightest warning against it.

I think your pretty safe to announce it on facebook now, I know its scary I felt teh same way about my husband announcing it but he did after my 13 week scan


----------



## Abi 2012

kat- happy v-day :) 

jen- good luck hun :) 

sticky- its down to personal choice , i announced after my 12 week scan, but then i never had a late mc , mine were all before 12 weeks xx

afm- had midwife this morning, all is fine listened to heartbeat etc, gave my mat b1 form into work today, josh has gone out with my partners mum for the day to the farm so home alone till 2:30 then OH will be back josh wont be back till bout 5:30 which is nice, going to brighton tomorrow with my OH and two 5 year olds this could be fun haha on the bus for an hour and a half each way then got ethan my OH's nephew staying the night :) hopefully the boys will have a nice day and sleep well tomorrow night :D will let you know how that goes though! lol gonna go tidy up a little then gonna rest for a few hours before little man gets back 

everyone else hope your all doing great xxx :)


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks ladies :thumbup:

I may just announce after next scan, will be 22wks by then :happydance: x

*Justkeep *- Yes, i asked my mw about my craving pineapple, and she said its the core which has the enzymes which can induce labour (and you have to eat more than 14 or so pineapples to get any effect), so she says i am safe with a portion or 2 a day. Thanks though :hugs: I am sticking to all the foodie guidelines too as i think its easier. But my mw did say that people often recommend hot curries, pineapple etc but they forget to say that you must eat a ridiculous amount of it which gives you the shits and stimulates labour x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My OH took the Facebook decision out of my hands. I had to go to work straight after my 12 week scan, which was late on a Friday afternoon. I got back and he had posted the scan picture and tagged me in it, so I was outed! I was pretty gutted as I've been fairly open about my miscarriages on Facebook and was really looking forward to the big announcement! And he hardly ever goes on Facebook! I still did the announcement though and thoroughly enjoyed all the likes and congratulatory messages.


----------



## hopeful23456

Update on Florida from her journal:

From Ysa facebook
Colton (born at 9:28 pm on August 20th, 5lb 6 oz) and Landon (born at 10:43 pm on August 20th, 5lb 9 oz)

1 hr 43 minutes of pushing. I can't believe they are mine.

Sticky- I didn't post fb until I had them! But I hardly do fb anymore. 

Good luck Jen! U ready to meet him? 

Kat- gorgeous pics! Happy v day!!!!! 

Abi- u keep so busy! Is josh excited about the baby?

I'm just pumping.... Kids get 2 month shots today.


----------



## Abi 2012

Davies- yes he is very excited he loves to lay his head on my belly and kiss my belly all the time its so sweet :) love Him! he can be such a cutie at times :D :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats florida!!!! yay love the names and so happy for you :) enjoy your 2 bundles :) xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Abi - your LO sounds sweet!!

Sticky - I ate pineapple while preggo with DD. We're announcing on FB after 20 week scan and to family at 18 weeks after our 17+3 scan...which is in 3 weeks and 2 days!!!!!

Florida - congrats!!! Hope mom and babies are recovering well!

Hello to everyone else and hope that yall are doing well!

AFM - I am STILL sick!! I am so freaking sick some days I can't move for hours. When did everyone's m/s go away?? With DD it wasn't till 26 weeks but I am hoping it's not as long with this one.


----------



## filipenko32

3x i still have mine hun :-( not being sick just feeling very sick! xx


----------



## lexi374

Congrats to florida on the birth of her boys, hope all is well, love the names! :thumbup::happydance: x


----------



## lexi374

Cant remember who said about constipation coming back, abi? But the same has happened to me, had it really bad til 13 weeks then was fine but last couple of weeks has been on and off again! Not liking it! :nope: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah congrats Florida!


----------



## lexi374

Davies love lexi ballerina pics! :thumbup:


----------



## Abi 2012

lexi- yes it was me who said about the constipation and yeah its horrid isnt it, just hope it eases off soon :) xx


----------



## jenny25

Hey jodi yeah I'm almost ready I'm getting my last bits sorted tonight my mum is due to come tomorrow so I'm getting things sorted tonight xxx


----------



## daviess3

Jen good luck for thur can't wait for pic x

Jodi thanks for update congrats Florida our second set of twins zx

Hi ladies hope everyone else is good xx I did read everything but just busy busy!! X


----------



## daviess3

Lexi is ur name lexi?? I haven't met another one yet! X


----------



## lexi374

No its my cats name! :winkwink: but if i had a daughter before a cat then..... x


----------



## daviess3

Ah how funny lexi! I love it my little lexi Lewis ur the only other lexi I no! X


----------



## jenny25

Thanks Sarah xxx how's lexi doing ? Xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Lovely Ladies,
thanks for all the v-day congrats! I am very happy about it. i just met my new dr and i like him. he is all for my natural birth plan.

Florida,
YAY!!!

Jenny,
You are next. Sending you much light for a smooth and easy delivery.

Tuckie,
It's good to hear from you. Great news about your GD test. I take mine in 3 weeks.
Early congrats on 3rd tri!

Sticky,
how cute that you have been with your childhood sweetheart for so long. love the beach olympics. pic soon please.

mrsmigg,
it's great that you are getting away with mark before baby comes.
thanks for the mommy advice. i put it on my list.

just and sticky,
i eat fresh pineapple daily in my smoothies. it is the core that is supposed to start labor and that is in HUGE amts (i think eating 6 whole cores). I eat the core daily with no issues. i haven't even had a BH.

AFM,
So happy it is V-Day. I'm feeling so much more confidant. I am set with DH to buy our 1st baby item in 2 weeks. I have also decided to start weaning off the PIO shots. Grey is doing great and moving constantly. His heart rate was 145-155 and sounded great. My new dr is very nice, gay and i like him.


----------



## sara1

Hi ladies- So much catching up to do. Here goes..

Florida- CONGRATULATIONS on the birth of the twins :happydance:

Kat- Happy V day :yipee: it's such a major milestone! I love your bump too. you look fantastic.

And speaking of good looking bumps... MisMig- You really do look great, soooooo neat.

Hopeful and Davies- Thanks so much for the wonderful pics!!!! Love the ballerina outfit davies! 

Pink- Congrats on double digits

Sticky- Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend... date night sounds like such a good idea!!

Puppy- Glad to hear that Samuel has had his tongue tie cut. hop;e that makes things a bit easier on you for feeding!

Hi :hi: to everyone I'm missing... i'm a space cadet I know! 

AFM- I really thought I'd have more time to post here in NY but it has been CHAOS!! of the best possible kind. My BF and her sister who have a 13month or and a 18 month old respectively have been staying with us and well, you can imagine, all we do is chase the kids around. Unfortunately the younger of the two has come down with somethings and has been up for the past few nights with a raging fever... meaning the entire house is sleep deprived! They threw me an AWESOME shower on Saturday... baby shower in the pool! Got lots of adorable things to ohh and ahh over.


----------



## daviess3

Sara pleased u had a lovely shower! Sorry ur sleep deprived, rctgey sleeping during day ro make up for it? How much longer do u have them? X

Kat I'm not sure I congratulated u but happy v day chick such an important milestone ab I love the name gray it's gorg x

Jen lexi boos is fab we went to lake side yesterday for like 5 hours! Then got home an she slept 930-230 so 5hours! She just had 5oz so should go till 7-8 am can't wait to see ur lil man x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili - helps to know I'm not alone, today was bad but yesterday I threw up salad and I did the same thing in DD's pregnancy AND IT'S THE WORST!! I should know better by now, I can't eat anything super healthy or I get soooo sick (same with DD) I officially hate veggies again!! I was almost in tears today I felt so freaking sick, I'm sure I'll get a break tomorrow and be freaking out again though lol! If I'm still sick by 16 weeks then I'm going to ask to be put on meds again because I cannot do this until almost the third tri like last time. Are you on meds? They helped with DD but they were not a cure-all and I was still somewhat sick, plus they gave me a hell of a headache!


----------



## elohcin

I have an appointment with my OB on Thursday. Part of me feels like everything is just fine, but the other part of me is so worn out from miscarrying that I just don't know what to think. I've been there so many times where I go in believing everything is a-okay, and come out having discovered there is no intrauterine pregnancy, or my baby doesn't have a heartbeat, etc. Just tired. Wish so badly I could be excited.


----------



## daviess3

Elo it's hard to remain positive defo no how u feel, but 5 time lucky for me I don't no how many losses u have had but I was on no different meds at all but sometimes it just works out I guess! I think it's pal normal to be worried an negative! Just no were all here Hun, all been through it, an some of us have our rainbows to prove it as will u xxx


----------



## elohcin

daviess3 said:


> Elo it's hard to remain positive defo no how u feel, but 5 time lucky for me I don't no how many losses u have had but I was on no different meds at all but sometimes it just works out I guess! I think it's pal normal to be worried an negative! Just no were all here Hun, all been through it, an some of us have our rainbows to prove it as will u xxx


Thank you. My most recent loss was my 7th (I had 5 consecutive ones), and I also lost my tube in rupture, so I feel like the odds are already so far against me that I have to work SOOOO hard to keep a pregnancy. God is so good though, He has definitely given me so much to hope for, and I do know that if I must go through loss again, it will hurt like heck and I will start back at square one (with my emotional healing), but I know He will get me through it. It's just so hard, though, because every one of our babies was SO wanted and loved from before they were conceived and it hurts my heart to think of going through it again, but at the same time I am kind of numb after all of them....


----------



## daviess3

Lexi has just puked all over her crib so I picked her up an she puked all over me my bra my arm!! Nice!! That serves me right for saying shes good! I now been up 1hour 45mins! She is going off but now I'm worried about her choking on vomit! As there was so much!! X

Heart pup embo never how r we all doing? Heart we need to sort the graduate club out? X

Ladies my friend who's lil boy was born at 27weeks I don't no if u remember but he came home yesterday!! He weighs 4lb 8oz an is off everything oxygen etc do now he's home an breast feeding she's so pleased bless her! X


----------



## daviess3

Elo I think that's such a normal way to feel hun, it's do unfair when u think of all unwanted children out there an we would all do anything for one rainbow! I began to lose hope but I kept a twinkle glimmer of hope an it eventually came through, whether it be number 3,5 or 15 believe it will happen my lovely an we r all here to support u, this thread def supports u when u need it most, good luck mrs xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Elo- :hugs: I hope the appt goes well, those early scans are so scary. We are there with you virtually! 

Hi Sara! Do we get shower pics? It must have been so much fun

Kat- what r u buying first?
I'm going to work on a list of my fave baby stuff to post.

Davies- we started burping Dylan after every ounce (he only gets 2.5 oz per feed) and its helped his spit up alot. I couldn't imagine 5 ounces! it would take us forever to feed him. That's a lot of food (but normal for a full size baby ;) we cant give them over 3 oz per dr and was giving him a little over 2 oz and recently upped it. 
Love the new signature! Mum!

Had dr appt today and they are both 8lb 3 oz and he's 21.5 inches and she is 21
Got their 2 month shots, hoping they sleep ok tonight.


----------



## hopeful23456

My fave things:

Diaper pail- uses 13 gal trash bags, doesn't smell at all!!! And looks cool, I have the cream one
https://ubbiworld.com/product_diaper_pail.php

Automatic bouncer! Takes the work out of it, Ava's fave
https://www.kidsii.com/brightstarts/p-212-ingenuity-automatic-bouncer.aspx

Nice big comfy bouncer- dylans fave
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4449502

Sleep sheep! They sleep to the water/running stream sound
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3813331

I also run this for Dylan with the sheep 
Womb sounds recorded in real womb. I don't use the bear yet, just the sound machine

https://mobile.walmart.com/m/phoeni...CB8#ip/The-Original-Slumber-Bear-Pink/5039005

LOVE-----Best bottle warmer- uses warm water bath, not steam which can heat away nutrients in breastmilk
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005G3QSF2/ref=aw_d_iv_baby-products?is=l

Great for fingernails! No clipper required
https://www.zolibaby.com/products/baby-care/buzz-b

Good Nursing stool if u don't have room for ottoman
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000056JIH/ref=aw_cr_item_title

Drying rack- love these, I have 2
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000K53UEI/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?ref_=acc_glance_hpc_ai_ps_t_3

And dishwasher basket (I have 2)
https://www.diapers.com/p/munchkin-deluxe-dishwasher-basket-10497


Bottles- dr browns regular 4 oz (not wide neck)

Swing- LOVE
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4360510

Must have for pumping- LOVE 
https://www.simplewishes.com/product/hands-free-pumping-bra.html

Put this on before pumping- no lanisoh required and it's all natural
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0007CQ726

And zippered sleepers- so easy to get on and off

Love- nursing bra- comfy! Thanks for this one heart- u mentioned it awhile ago

https://www.destinationmaternity.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=195570361&MasterCategory_Id=MC29

I got these at target and they are great but I've heard the ones they sell on amazon are better per reviews.?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002SW3B0O/ref=redir_mdp_mobile


----------



## jenny25

Aww Sarah taking her shoppig already I love it once I'm able webcam meet for coffee at lakeside if you like ? Have a little play date xx I was pretty lucky with aarron he wasn't a sicky baby so who knows what Kieran will be like 

Has anyone heard from pip ? 

Not long now this time tomorrow I will be in hospital if I am honest I'm really scared xx


----------



## Abi 2012

morning girlies, well i now have 2 very excited 5 year olds at my house playing together nicely :) in josh's bedroom , we are leaving to go to brighton seaside in about half an hour :) wish me luck! lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Abi have fun! We went to Brighton last week for the first time, I loved it! Davies that's really good news about your friend. 
Elo, I have no advice but good luck hun. 
Hopeful good to see you! 
My friend had her baby this morning! Her second girl, everyone was expecting her to have a boy. I'm so excited for her. Her waters went at 3 and she was born at 5.28! She was quick with her first like I was so I better brave myself for a quick one too!


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats florida! cant wait to see piccies!

3x and fili - sorry you are still feeling sick, hope it eases soon cant be fun!

jenny - have fun with your mum and wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! think pip is on holiday at the moment, sure i read that in her journal.

sara - a baby shower in the pool sounds so much fun! pics? what did you get? glad you are having a good time!

elohcin - those early days are horrible and i understand how hard it is to get excited and enjoy your pregnancy. we are all here to support you and fingers crossed for your docs apptmt tomorrow.

davies - sorry about lexi being sick everywhere, sounds like you are getting used to motherhood very quickly and its great you are taking her out shopping all ready! go girl! great news about your friends ickle miracle baby!

hopeful - cant believe the twins are over 2 months old - they are growing up so fast! did i read you are back to work soon? that sucks! that for info on your fav things - very helpful!

abi - have fun in brighton today. i have been twice, once for the day and spent time on the beach etc and once on a hen do. its lots of fun down there! hope the weather is nice for you, its a bit cloudy down here today!

mrsm- how lovely for your friend, what a quick labour! lets hope ours are all like that (wishful thinking)!!!!!! haha

afm - had my blood test this morning, hope its nothing, doc said it was more of a precaution. nearly finished my antibiotics now and feeling much better. counting down the days till maternity leave.....5 1/2 weeks left at work!!!!!


----------



## daviess3

Def Jen b lovely to meet for lunch, you will b fine tom the most amazing experience if my life in that hospital I loved it!! Your going to meet ur bubba!! Yippee xxxx

Mrsm wow that's quick!!! X

Abi enjoy Brighton I love Brighton x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is isn't it? With Edie I was about 4 hours from waters breaking to pushing her out so this is going to be very quick I think? And I live an hour from the hospital!


----------



## sara1

Elohcin- The first weeks are just wretched aren't they. I really feel for you. I know how hard it is to stay positive but you will get your rainbow. wishing you the best of luck with your dr's appt. :hugs:

Hopeful- Thanks so much for taking the time to make that list with the links!!! Seriously that is so helpful!

Jen- I can't believe your in the home stretch!!! Can't wait to see pics! good luck.

Davies- I got tons of adorable baby clothes, a medula breast pump and a prenatal massage. Since I'm flying back I asked people to give me things that I could fit easily into a second suitcase. It was perfect. No pics I'm afraid though, at least not from me, i'll have to wait and see if my friends email any shots from their phones.
Sorry to hear about Lexi's vomit attack :hugs:

Bumpy- You must be looking really looking forward to maternity leave! I can't imagine still working tbh- but i'm incredibly lazy :blush:


----------



## bumpyplease

ahh all your gifts sound so lovely sara! i love getting clothes! got an outfit sent today from my friend in australia its so cute!

yep i cant wait till maternity! i get the impression most of you arent working right now? am i right? very very jealous!!!!!!! oh well only 5 weeks to go, getting tired now though!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys 

I'm so nervous I've got a upset stomach i got emotional to Paul can't quiet believe we are getting our happy ending xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Excited for you jenny!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara it sounds like you are having a fab time, your shower sounds lovely! Bumpy do you work full time? That's tough when you are in 3rd tri. I am working but I hardly do any hours now, just a Friday evening and every other Saturday, so when it comes round it's more of an inconvenience than anything!


----------



## bumpyplease

yep full time still! although i can work at home a bit which helps!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You will feel loads better when mat leave comes round. I had 7 weeks off before Edie arrived and I adored every single lazy, relaxing, daytime tv watching, bejewelled blitz, FarmVille playing lazing in bed moment of it! I've barely sat down since! :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

made it back from brighton, totally shattered :/ boys had fun now cooking dinner and gonna give them a bath then hopefully bed time :)


----------



## sara1

Mrs Miggins said:


> You will feel loads better when mat leave comes round. I had 7 weeks off before Edie arrived and I adored every single lazy, relaxing, daytime tv watching, bejewelled blitz, FarmVille playing lazing in bed moment of it! I've barely sat down since! :haha:

:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Is anyone having an elective c section? Thinking I might go for this option now :wacko: 

Davies were you treated just like a normal pregnancy after St Mary's discharged you or did you have more scans because of your mc's?


----------



## elohcin

Well, my hCG came back at 905 (18dpo) but I haven't had a re-draw so I don't know the doubling yet. My TSH was "a little low" but they have NEVER tested my antibodies there so they have no clue about my Hashimoto's hypothyroidism (whereas my TSH would be GOOD!!), despite me TRYING to get them to understand, so I hope they get on top of it. I'm planning on switching docs anyway, but for now I'm stuck. So I hope they take me seriously enough because I don't want to have an 8th miscarriage.


----------



## puppycat

Jenny - good luck tomorrow. So exciting! You're going to meet Keiron. 

Kat - sorry i missed V day. Can't believe you're 24wks!!

Davies - we're doing ok. Learning what makes Samuel tick, what he likes and doesn't like. He definitely likes boob and hugs and not Laura's noise or having his bum changed! Lol.

Here's a very sleep deprived mummy:

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1754.jpg


----------



## Abi 2012

pup- you look amazing for having no sleep hun what a gorgeous mum samuel has :)


----------



## KatM

Pup,
You both look adorable. You look great, esp. for being sleep deprived.

Davies,
is Lexi doing better?

Hopeful,
thanks for the very complete list. I am going to go one by one to see what i like.

sara,
sounds like you are having a blast, besides not getting a good night sleep.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pups what a beautiful picture. You look so happy, and so pretty. 
Jen, good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## daviess3

Ah we're good thank you lexi boos doing good not been to sicky today thank goodness! X

Fili I was discharged to consultant led care an he discharged me at 30 weeks I had extra scans till then! But then he was present at Lexis birth which I didn't realise he would be! Honestly fili vag birth was fine I never thought I would encourage anyone as I'm a wuss! But I honestly can say it was the best experience of my life an if someone could guarentee me not to mc I would do it again Tom! I personally didn't enjoy pregnancy that much! An the thought of mc is to heartbreaking! X

Pups how many hours r u between feeds? Lexi likes sleep! Hates trying to poo or fart! Likes music lights! Hates car seat loves hairdryer! Likes mummy's bed! X


----------



## jenny25

Ahhhh thanks guys it's officially part midnight today is the day eeek

Fili I'm having a elective section xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Good luck jenny! 

Puppy- u two look gorgeous, what a nice pic


----------



## jenny25

Thanks hun I'm still awake oops 
Jodi how was breast feeding after the section ? Was it hard xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

02.50 am and I'm struggling to sleep, on the sofa. Girls, what is wrong with this picture? :growlmad:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Jen! Will be stalking for updates. I know Pip had a c section and did fine with BF. Jodi BF's once a day and pumps the rest to give in bottles. She's a milk machine though. Plenty of supply to BF. 

Hi lovelies. I'm still reading all of your posts and cheering you all on. I'll try to put together a list of must have items. Though Jodi covered most of mine. We own almost all of the same products! We should write a book for new moms. 

Loving the bump pics. I can't believe how far many of you are now. I remember when you all joined the thread! 

I'll try to start a graduate thread this week. 

Just got a fabulous swing. I can finally put her down. Will try to update soon. Right now I'm letting her nap on me because I love the snuggles. It makes a difference when you have the option of putting them down. Now all I want to do is hold her! LOL!


----------



## heart tree

You need the BED! Why are you on the sofa?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Because my excessively loud snoring was keeping Mark awake, judging by the amount he kept thrashing around and waking me up. So I thought sod it and came downstairs so he could sleep. I'm not doing it again though. I've been down here an hour and I'm nowhere near sleep.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you Heart by the way. Pleased you got a swing. Can't believe Delilah is two months old already.


----------



## heart tree

If he's bothered, he should move! You are preggers! You need your sleep while you can get it.


----------



## jenny25

Yep I've just taken myself
Too the sofa between paulfallen asleep waking moving a lot
I've had no sleep so I'm now on the sofa lovely eh I gotta be up in two hours

Thanks Amanda will try update as soon as I can tomorrow xx


----------



## Abi 2012

ohh jen good luck today sweetie your gonna meet your rainbow!!! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Good luck Jen will be FB stalking for updates xxxx


----------



## puppycat

We're averaging abou 2.5 - 4hrs between feeds, there's no real pattern yet. A feed takes forever though because he keeps falling asleep on the job


----------



## bumpyplease

pups i love that picture, you look so content and happy!

heart great to hear from you!

jen - good luck for today! another bubba to be born! so excited! will be stalking for updates!!

x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Good luck for today Jenny, cant wait for an update.

Puppy, you are looking brilliant especially if you are so sleep deprived.

MrsM, Ive mentioned before but apparently Im snoring like a pig these days. My husband is going into work shattered because of me. I dont feel as though Im sleeping at all at night I have total insomnia but Im obviously getting some sleep inbetween times if Im snoring so loud!
Also Im up to the toilet at least 3 times per night and its like a waterfall each time which I cant understand as I dont drink too close to bedtime, Im assuming its just the pressure on my bladder now!


----------



## pink80

Good Luck today Jenny :flower:


----------



## melfy77

Jen: good luck with the C section, everything will go well:thumbup: Will be stalking for pictures:happydance:

MrsM: According to DH I've also started to snore:blush: But not loud enough to interfere with his sleep, which is good.

Beside that, he drives me nuts with the kitty litter. We have two indoor cats, so I'm not worried about toxoplasmosis, but hubby doesn't want me to change it. Thing is, he sucks at it!!!! Took over a week to change it:growlmad: And when I asked him again last night, he told me to stop asking...well just clean the stupid thing lol. I went out for a walk and when I came back it was cleaned:happydance: Good thing because 2 nights ago after he went to bed I looked at it and started to cry because it was so dirty and I felt bad for my kitties. I tried to go to bed, but couldn't sleep. So at 11 pm, I got dressed, took the car and got some more kitty litter to add it on top of the other so the cats wouldn't poop in the tub:haha: I'm a psycho lol


----------



## LeeC

Puppy what a gorgeous picture x

Hi to everyone else I am still looking in on you all xxx.


----------



## bumpyplease

we are all still praying for you too lee - love and hugs xx


----------



## puppycat

Definitely praying Lee xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Always Lee. Melfy, I wish my OH would change the litter! He will occasionally scoop out the poo and throw it down the toilet, but he never changes the litter. 
I'm pleased it's not just me with the snoring. He was really grateful to me for leaving him to sleep, but said he will evacuate the room next time. It's not too bad ifs stepson isn't here as he can take his bed, but he was here last night. I woke up feeling like a bloody concertina. 
Wonder how Jen is getting on! Exciting!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I know a few names on here from the RMC thread (Mrs Miggins, MrsKG, Bumpplease, Hearttree, Hopeful, Justkeeptrying, melfy and a few more!). Well I am nervously writing to say that hopefully I will be graduating from the RMC thread. I got a :bfp: this morning at 16DPO and am now praying for a sticky bean.

So the rollercoaster begins again :wacko:. This thread seems like a very calming and supportive area and I look forward to getting to know you all. 

My history in a nutshell:
I have had gynae problems for about 17 years. We tried to conceive for 6 years and nothing (including 6 failed cycles of clomid). I changed my lifestyle and diet and bingo within 2 cycles. Then the MCs started. I had 3 MCs, then my DS in November 2010. We started trying as soon as my periods came back last autumn but we then went on to have another 2 MCs, one in January and one in April this year.

I took a proper break this time and this was my second cycle back TTC and I am in shock I'm back on the rollercoaster again, but delighted and extremely nervous. Praying for a sticky bean this time. I know you will all know exactly how I am feeling right now. I want to celebrate but am too nervous too, I want to tell folks but what's the point, I am now dreading going to the loo in case I spot some blood....

I have had some basic testing done since my MC at Easter but everything seems normal at the moment. I have my first appointment with the RMC specialist on the 6th September so God willing I can go with a BFP and hopefully get more advice. I'm currently taking LDA, Pregnacare Conception and following a low-GI diet as I have PCOS as well as an 'aggravated womb'. I'm not sure if I should take anything else in the meantime? I never took LDA in previous pregnancies so I'm hoping it helps my issues, whatever they are. Two doctors suspect I have the antiphospolipid thing as I lose all my bubs at 8-10 weeks after healthy scans etc. So I'm just waiting on those test results at the moment and was adviced to take LDA in the meantime if I do get a BFP.

I told my DH this morning and he just went bugger it let's go out for dinner. We're always on tenderhooks so I think he just wants to start out positively and things will end positively. Anyway, I suppose I get some nice grub :winkwink:!

Sorry for the ramble ladies, I'll be back on this evening when I have more time and properly try to get to know everybody xoxo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Angel- I remember you from RMC. It's great to see you, it's so fantastic when RMC ladies join this thread! Thank you for sharing your story, and I wish you all the very best for this pregnancy. We are here with you every step of the way. Are you taking any progesterone or aspirin?


----------



## jenny25

My section got cancelled this morning hospital screwed up there is new guide lines that diabetics need steroids at this stage so my consultant don't give me a prescription for t on Monday so I was all set too down but it all stopped so need to go back tonight for a 2nd dose I'm booked in tomorrow morning first thing for the section


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Jenny!! Bugger! How annoying when you are all geared up! At least you haven't got too long to wait, but what a setback! I got all excited when I saw you had posted!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks mrs m it is so annoying in bloody knackered as you know I didn't sleep last night I felt like I was ready for a hypo this morning I felt terrible but they were fantastic with me and apologised xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi angel,

i echo what mrsm says, its so nice to see people come on over from the RMC thread, my wish is that you all come over and we can close that thread once and for all! good luck with this pregnancy! Progesterone and baby asprin are the two things that spring to mind for me as well. i used progesterone for the first time this pregnancy and im now 32 weeks, others on here credit their sucessfull pregnancies down to progesterone as well and some now have their bubbas in their arms! depends how nice your doc is and whether he/she will consider giving it to you though? 

jenny - how annoying! especially as you were all there ready for it! at least tomorrow you will DEFINIATELY be meeting kieron! good luck sweet!

just recieved a delivery of my bloom fresco highchair (thanks mummy!!), i love it! its my one extravagant purchase and its now sat in the corner of my dining room


----------



## elohcin

Hey guys, I could use some prayers. I go for my appointment today and I have a feeling I am going to have to really fight for what I know I need (which is so unfortunate). He is pushing progesterone, but I'd rather wait on the progesterone (and have him at least check my levels first) and have him focus on my thyroid, which he may not have a CLUE about, and I KNOW he needs to up my dosage. Thankfully my FIL can do it if the OB doesn't, but it would be nice to have the doctor be at least willing to work with me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Elo, I hope you get the result you want, all the very best of luck. 
Bumpy, how exciting about the high chair! It's nice to have one extravagant purchase isn't it? Last time round mine was the cot bed, courtesy of Dad! Don't know if we'll have one this time!
Jen, I hope you manage to sleep better tonight and get rested up ready for tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Was anyone still feeling sick and a little dizzy now and again at nearly 20 weeks? It just won't go away and I don't find it reassuring because it's second tri!! :wacko:


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi Angel :) glad to see you on this thread, i know its a hard time for you and your scared we will all help you, i hope this is you sticky bean! sending hugs your way 

jen- sorry to hear hospital messed up you c-section :/ not good hope they sort it out for you xxx

elo- good luck at your app today, you make sure you push for what you need its the only way you get anywhere nowadays :/ hope all goes fine xx

bumpy- oooh nice hun bet your well chuffed

afm- tired, achy, overdoing it! ive been out all day yet again! went to the park this morning left park at 3pm went to town got josh school shoes from clarks £30 :0 omg sooo expensive, anyway next went to sainsburys got milk and picked up baby bottles tommee tippee closer to nature bottles 1/3 off in sainsburys atm just to let you ladies know :) anyway hope everyones ok xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

thinking of you elo! got everythign crossed for you.

fili - my friend is getting that and she is 20 weeks today. the midwife said its normal, some people unfortunately get dizzy spells throughout their pregnancy,she was just advised to drink and eat often and take it easy x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks bumps, I think it might be because I am struggling to eat atm too because of this relentless sickness. I am never actually sick it's just there and seems to be getting worse in intensity! Just sent hubs out for fizzy water and salt and vinegar crisps so I can lick them! :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

ur still licking them then fili, u make me laugh! lol xxx


----------



## puppycat

Awww Jen that's so disappointing for you :( 

Good luck with your appt elo, hope you have someone in the know.

Afm bit deflated today because Samuel hasn't gained any weight. Feel like such a failure, he's doing everything right but they think maybe my milk isn't rich enough. I have to majorly up my cal intake and just eat eat eat. HG has killed my appetite and (it sounds silly if you haven't experienced it) but the thought of eating so much just makes me cry


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh pups hugs babe, you are doing everything right and I've seen the pics and he's a proper happy boy! I don't have much advise but keep your chin up xx


----------



## jenny25

I'm sorry I just don't have the energy too function anymore I need my bed but gotta be back at the hospital at 9.30 x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

9.30 tonight?


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thinking about you Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope you get a private room so you can get a decent nights kip.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw sorry to hear it got cancelled Jen but can't wait for update tomorrow x 

Good luck elo x

Mrs mig hope you sleep better tonight x

Fili I felt sick all the way through my 3rd dd an with my 2nd hpi had dizzy/faintng spells x hope it eases up for you x

Bumpy I love your highchair :cloud9:

:happydance: angel so delighted for you x cautious congrats x I'd also recommend progesterone an definately aspirin x sticky :dust: 

Lee :hugs: your always in my thoughts x

:wave: everyone else x

Afm finding it hard to keep up with bnb I'm so tired :sleep:


----------



## elohcin

Well, my appointment FELT pretty pointless, but at least it gave me some direction. My OB is a very nice guy, but he just doesn't think outside the box (which he will admit to). He offered us his farm equipment and everything (his farm backs up to ours) LOL, but isn't really interested in what I'm trying to say about my thyroid. He kept telling me over and over about TSH, but *I* kept trying to tell him that it's TOTALLY different when antibodies are involved, and I think he just thought I was confused. He wants my TSH higher than it is, when I NEED it lower, like between 1-2 (it's just over 2 right now). So I guess I will have FIL dose me for now and either do the pregnancy like we have the last 2 times, or try to find another doctor (though I just hate feeling "tied" to allopathic medicine when I don't agree with- and don't WANT- a good majority of it!).

He also keeps pushing progesterone. Which I'm not opposed to, I wouldn't mind, but he prefers the injections...ONCE a week. Which doesn't make sense to me, because obviously by the end of the week that is going to drop off before you get the next shot, and that sounds risky to me? He said they have great success with it, but I can't find any stories of women using it less frequently than once a DAY. I asked about suppositories instead (since I've used them before) and may go that route. They wanted to start my injections today but I told him I wanted to wait, and I requested a draw to see what my levels already are, as well as for a repeat bhCG. 

Soooo...I came away with an u/s scheduled for next Thursday to confirm a (hopefully) intrauterine pregnancy, and hopefully hear a heartbeat (we did at the very same day along with DD1). Though unfortunately that won't even make me feel better, as my last two ultrasounds were either a dead baby or an empty uterus, and I know that one ultrasound doesn't guarantee the next to be fine, you know? Uuuugh. But at least I know that there's no real point in me continuing to go to him. My thyroid monitoring is the main concern I have for the pregnancy, and if he's going to have my FIL do it all along anyway, there's no point in me going to him as well.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, thanks for the lovely welcome :flower:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Angel- I remember you from RMC. It's great to see you, it's so fantastic when RMC ladies join this thread! Thank you for sharing your story, and I wish you all the very best for this pregnancy. We are here with you every step of the way. Are you taking any progesterone or aspirin?

 


bumpyplease said:


> Hi angel,
> 
> i echo what mrsm says, its so nice to see people come on over from the RMC thread, my wish is that you all come over and we can close that thread once and for all! good luck with this pregnancy! Progesterone and baby asprin are the two things that spring to mind for me as well. i used progesterone for the first time this pregnancy and im now 32 weeks, others on here credit their sucessfull pregnancies down to progesterone as well and some now have their bubbas in their arms! depends how nice your doc is and whether he/she will consider giving it to you though?
> 
> jenny - how annoying! especially as you were all there ready for it! at least tomorrow you will DEFINIATELY be meeting kieron! good luck sweet!
> 
> just recieved a delivery of my bloom fresco highchair (thanks mummy!!), i love it! its my one extravagant purchase and its now sat in the corner of my dining room

I started taking LDA at the beginning of this cycle. My GP wont prescribe me progesterone as she said it was outside her remit to. She and a gynae consultant both told me that progesterone wasnt really used anymore:shrug:. Could just be the trend where I live (Northern Ireland). I'm definitely going to discuss it with my RMC doc as if I need it I need it quick.

I have my appointment with the RMC specialist on the 6th September so hopefully I can get some more help then. I can't even get to see my GP until the 7th Sept! :growlmad: So it's going to be a long two weeks :growlmad::growlmad:.



elohcin said:


> Hey guys, I could use some prayers. I go for my appointment today and I have a feeling I am going to have to really fight for what I know I need (which is so unfortunate). He is pushing progesterone, but I'd rather wait on the progesterone (and have him at least check my levels first) and have him focus on my thyroid, which he may not have a CLUE about, and I KNOW he needs to up my dosage. Thankfully my FIL can do it if the OB doesn't, but it would be nice to have the doctor be at least willing to work with me.

Elo just read your later post, I'm sorry things didnt go as well as you had hoped :hugs:. At least you seem to be pushing for what you need, fingers crossed for next Thursday. 



Mrskg said:


> Aw sorry to hear it got cancelled Jen but can't wait for update tomorrow x
> 
> Good luck elo x
> 
> Mrs mig hope you sleep better tonight x
> 
> Fili I felt sick all the way through my 3rd dd an with my 2nd hpi had dizzy/faintng spells x hope it eases up for you x
> 
> Bumpy I love your highchair :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance: angel so delighted for you x cautious congrats x I'd also recommend progesterone an definately aspirin x sticky :dust:
> 
> Lee :hugs: your always in my thoughts x
> 
> :wave: everyone else x
> 
> Afm finding it hard to keep up with bnb I'm so tired :sleep:

Lovely to 'see you' MrsKG :flower:

Ladies, I'm pooped. It's probably the shock wearing off from this morning and I'm fully expecting symptoms to kick in more now my mind knows what is going on. This always seems to happen very quickly with me. I actually nearly barfed at dinner but I dont know if it was still the shock/excitement or not :haha:.

Have a lovely evening xo


----------



## Hope39

elohcin said:


> Well, my appointment FELT pretty pointless, but at least it gave me some direction. My OB is a very nice guy, but he just doesn't think outside the box (which he will admit to). He offered us his farm equipment and everything (his farm backs up to ours) LOL, but isn't really interested in what I'm trying to say about my thyroid. He kept telling me over and over about TSH, but *I* kept trying to tell him that it's TOTALLY different when antibodies are involved, and I think he just thought I was confused. He wants my TSH higher than it is, when I NEED it lower, like between 1-2 (it's just over 2 right now). So I guess I will have FIL dose me for now and either do the pregnancy like we have the last 2 times, or try to find another doctor (though I just hate feeling "tied" to allopathic medicine when I don't agree with- and don't WANT- a good majority of it!).

Hi Elo - i have thyroid antibodies too, what do you mean by it being totally different?

Are you taking thyroxine? My consultant told me that they would only treat antibodies with thyroxine and i was taking that anyway for my underactive thyroid (200mg)

Sara - I cant remember what level my tsh should not go below as i have a feeling i am now below that level, feel great though, ha ha, my oh quotes all the time "you can tell your thyroid is now working"!! My endo told me to stick on my dose of 200mg even though tsh was 0.22 (eek) because it would go up as soon as i conceived and they want to monitor me on 200 for a while, obviously if it dropped lower i would decrease my dose. What should it not drop below?

Fili, Mrs Kg , ooh and everyone else, i am so stressed wiith work i cant remember you all, brain fog severly at the moment - Hows things, you all seem to be progressing nicely

I am officially back to ttc again, picking up progesterone next week and am currently on CD4. Last blow out of the summer for me this weekend then, super healthy next week. Excited but nervous, ttc still freaks me out, nothing exciting about it any more!

well i hope to be back properly in about a month :winkwink:


----------



## sara1

Elo- Sorry to hear you're having such a crappy time with drs... typical. You do not need to your TSH to be higher!!! They will DEFINITELY need to up your thyroxine (I've got Hashi's too)... usually it's standard to increase the dosage anywhere from 25 to 50% at BFP and monitor every two to three weeks till 12 weeks. You may have to really push to get them to monitor your levels diligently. Around 12 weeks your baby's thyroid takes over production and the strain on your thyroid should ease. For me I went from 112 mg to 150 at BFP (my TSH was 2.1 at that time) and then I dropped to 125 after 1st tri. My levels since then have been stable between 0.3 and 0.6 Hope that helps :)

Hope- Your levels shouldn't really drop below 0.2. If they have try increasing by the smallest possible amount till you get them above that level but still below 1. You should still feel pretty good at that level.

Angel- Great to see you here!!! Congrats on your BFP. Hoping this is your sticky bean!!!!!

Jenny- Sorry about the Section delay... hope you're not too frustrated. Good luck tomorrow 

Bumpy- I have high chair envy :haha: Those are soooo stylish!

Mrskg- sorry to hear your so tired :hugs:

AFM- off to have dinner with my father... we only see each other once a year or so and have a tricky relationship so I'm a bit anxious. At least I'm sure to get a nice fancy dinner out of it though I think I'll be missing the wine tonight:)


----------



## KatM

Hi All,
A quick pop in.

mommies,
what breast pump is working for you all?

Elochin,
I did shots twice per week and it was enough for me. I don't think the taper sparks a MC or I would have had one, esp. since my P was so low at first even on them. They measured my levels right before the new shot, so they would be at their lowest.

sara,
good luck with dinner hon. i hope things go well. i would not enjoy a solo dinner with my father. i only see him because he is still married to my mom. otherwise, i dont care for him very much and DH thinks he is crazy. i KNOW he is.

jen,
that sucks hon. how disappointing. aaargh.

pup,
that sucks for you too hon. 

afm,
grey is quite the acrobatic. i don't know when the little guy sleeps. just got my mini-washer and am excited for DH to set it up so I can try it out. it is small and will most likely only do half loads.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys I've had a nice dinner and went back to the hospital at 9.30 this evening too have the 2nd lot of steroids ive now had my bath and ready too relax my slot for tomorrow is 9am subject to no emergencys so new to w at the hospital at 7.30am xxx


----------



## heart tree

Just quickly popping in. I haven't been able to read back too far.

Jen, I'm so sorry! I hope there are no emergencies and you can meet Kieran in person very soon tomorrow. Can't wait for the update. I hope you are enjoying time with your mum.

Kat, I rented a hospital grade pump from the hospital to help my milk supply. My husband's cousin gave me her Medela Free Style which is good if you just need it to express milk. It wasn't doing the job as well for me so I rented a super charged pump. The Medela is expensive though. Beware.

Angel, welcome. I remember you from the RMC thread. I'm so pleased you made it here. I hope it is a long stay for you!

Hope, I hope to see you back here too.

Elo, not sure we met. I've been busy since graduating from the thread I started! But all for good reason. Congrats on your new pregnancy. I hope it is you sticky one and I hope you get the meds you need.

Sara, good luck with your dad. I've had a tricky relationship with mine as well, though we're much better than we used to be.

Damn, baby is waking up...again! Gotta run. I'm working on my "must have" list for you all. I have a bunch of things written but want to keep thinking about it before I post.

Bye for now!


----------



## hopeful23456

Jenny- good luck tomorrow! (today for you)? Like heart said- I mainly pump. Did some bf in the nicu and they were so tiny it want bad but didn't do it until maybe 5 days after section?

Kat- medela pump in style advanced works great, the hospital grade one is called medela symphony (at least the ones around here). 

So I have another fave now. Ava is apparently an avid music lover, if music is on and then shuts off (stupid auto timers) she fusses a little until the music is back on, then she's all happy again! So here is her fave now, soothing seahorse:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000W3XEQM

angel- congrats and welcome! We are all here for you

Hope- hoping u r get bfp soon! 

Heart- I seriously need another snugabunny swing... ;)


----------



## jenny25

I'm still awake again urgh I this normally i do drift off but nope also day 3 of headache and I cant stop peeing either I gotta be up in two hours I think I have had two hours sleep in the last 48 how am I going too function I know I'm nervous excited but surely this isn't a good start too having a newborn where I can't even sleep so I have energy :-( xx


----------



## daviess3

Jen good luck sweetness can't wait for a pic x

Bumpy yay for fresco love mine an use it so handy, get a snug though she loves hers an I take the snug in the pram to! Do a pic of highchair xxx

Heart yay for thread let us no where it is etc x

Pups lexi lpst weight at first an she's bottle fed! Don't blame urself mrs it's one of those things! She also put on 8oz last week! He will catch up with his weight ! X

Afm colic was horrific so took her to doctors! Over protective mum already! Told to give her colief!! So far so good don't want to speak to soon! But just had 5oz after sleeping 5 am 1/2 hours! So far so good! X


----------



## elohcin

Hope39 said:


> elohcin said:
> 
> 
> Well, my appointment FELT pretty pointless, but at least it gave me some direction. My OB is a very nice guy, but he just doesn't think outside the box (which he will admit to). He offered us his farm equipment and everything (his farm backs up to ours) LOL, but isn't really interested in what I'm trying to say about my thyroid. He kept telling me over and over about TSH, but *I* kept trying to tell him that it's TOTALLY different when antibodies are involved, and I think he just thought I was confused. He wants my TSH higher than it is, when I NEED it lower, like between 1-2 (it's just over 2 right now). So I guess I will have FIL dose me for now and either do the pregnancy like we have the last 2 times, or try to find another doctor (though I just hate feeling "tied" to allopathic medicine when I don't agree with- and don't WANT- a good majority of it!).
> 
> Hi Elo - i have thyroid antibodies too, what do you mean by it being totally different?
> 
> Are you taking thyroxine? My consultant told me that they would only treat antibodies with thyroxine and i was taking that anyway for my underactive thyroid (200mg)Click to expand...

Just that it can't be approached as if it's just hypothyroidism, but rather, that the hypothyroidism is CAUSED by the autoimmune disorder.

I am on Armour.


----------



## bumpyplease

hi mummies! good to see you all!

thanks for tip re snug davies, i didnt know much about them but have had a look and they look awesome. i like the idea of using it in the pram as well! think i will invest as they are only about £30 arent they?

thinking of you today jen x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope Jen's ok. He should be here by now shouldn't he?


----------



## Mrskg

have you got her on fb mrsmig :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope jen's ok been thinking about her today. 

I am having the crappest day ever physically, I've been sick twice and can't shake the sickness feeling at all with dizziness thrown in too. Thank god for bitter lemon and fizzy water :wacko:


----------



## croydongirl

Hey girls,
I haven't been able to read back too far, these little people take up a lot of time and energy! haha!

Pups - sorry you are feeling down, Levi only gained 2oz the last week, and isn't quite back to birthweight yet. I feel a bit defeated too. Doc wants him to gain 1oz a day! I have been pumping after feeding so we can make sure we know how much he is eating at night to make sure h isn't going to bed hungry. He is sleeping 2.5 to 3 hour stretches at night and a 4 or 5 hour stretch from early morning, 7ish to noon ish!! We need to try and shift that a few hours backwards! haha!

My parents are here from London for 2 weeks and my mum has been taking care of meals every day and cleaning and holding or watching the bub when I sleep or shower. It's been so nice, not sure what I will do when they leave! I guess I will just have to plan ahead more. We have some friends bringing dinner for a few nights after they leave so that will be such a blessing.

FILI - So sorry you are having such a rough time. Have you tried munching n green apples? They worked wonders to settle my stomach. Really hope you feel better soon, luv,

Jenny - I am really hoping that by the time I am writing this you have little Keiran in your arms. Sorry that they changed things up on you, what a roller-coaster of emotions.
Seeing there are some new faces on here! Welcome ladies, wishing you all the very best with your pregnancies. Those early days are hard and scary but you will get through this and I hope you will have your babies in your arms before you know it.

Hi Sara, Kat, MrsM, Mrskg and everyone else I missed.

Davies, Hopeful, and Heart - Ladies, these early days are tough, but really wonderful at the same time. I am using the Medela Pump n Style, I got it second hand and replaced the tubing and attachments for very cheep. I love it but it can be hard to make the time to pump if I am out and about during the day.

Baby is sleeping in my lap. Content as can be. There is nothing better.

Also, wanted to make sure you all saw the Bumbo recall. You can contact them for a kit to add a strap for free. I have to do that later.

Ok time to shower. Wishing you all well xx


----------



## heart tree

Jen is ok girls. Her hubby posted on FB. Kieren is here and she looks ok. Still waiting for the official report. :happydance:

Croy and Pups, I feel your pain. I hated seeing my girl not gain enough. For some reason the doctors have this 1 oz a day thing. I'm not sure where they get that number. But if the baby is gaining, I wouldn't worry if it's not exactly 1 oz a day. Delilah gained 10 oz in 12 days and that was good enough. But of course my situation was different as I wasn't allowed to EBF because she was a preemie, so I was fortifying BF with some formula. 

It's really maddening to pump after feeding. It has made me a slave to the sofa. Croy, at some point, if you have to keep doing this, you might want to consider giving a bottle or two during the day so you can get out. I've been at this for 2 whole months now. It's hard. I never realized how hard. I hope it gets easier for you both.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, lovely news about Jen :flower:. 

I already have a DS aged 21 months and I breastfed for 13 months and the first two months I felt just like you Hopetree, tied to the sofa. I had a 2 hour feeder and I then started expressing at about 4-5 weeks to start getting the stores up in the freezer so I could get out more so it was feeding, then expressing while he slept. I did eventually find a routine and could feed and express at the same time but it is different for everybody. I had no issues brastfeeding when I was out and I would pop Kyan on anywhere (I know you are a different case Hearttree). When Kyan was about 3 months I started keeping the odd pre-made formula in my bag just in case I did get caught out somewhere, eg in the car when I was driving! I went back to work when Kyan was 16 weeks and moved onto combined feeding then, but did express twice a day in work. I just went with the flow (excuse the pun lol). From about 9 months I think it was he just needed morning and night feeds and we enjoyed that closeness until 13 months when we were both ready to move on lol. It didnt really fizz on me at the time but now it's over I do realise wow that was a busy time in my life!

After that novel above what I'm really trying to say is the old cliche, do what is right for you and your child. Who cares what other people think. I have plenty of friends who bulked at the thought of BF, other who did it for a few weeks etc. 

And as for the weight thing, I totally agree that if your baby is gaining weight overall never worry. Remember they probably have hungry and lazy days like the rest of us, and likewise we all grow at different rates xoxo


----------



## KatM

Jen,
Yay!!! Can't wait to see the baby!

Croy,
Pics please. 

Heart and hopeful
Thanks for the bf pump advice. 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats to Jen on the arrival of little Kieran!

Angel, it's great to see you posting over here:happydance:

Croy..sounds like you're worn out. I can't even begin to imagine how draining BF'ing must be in the first few weeks. 

Heart..I hope D is doing great and you're enjoying your long-awaited Mummy time!

Fili, sorry you are still feeling so sick. I'm starting to feel a bit more human but still have my moments during the day where am queasy off and on. Really thought by your stage it should have eased off:nope:

*Question for progesterone users* (which is probably most of us!): 
I take two 400mg cyclogest per day and was told I could come off it at 14 weeks. I'm going to take it until the end of this week and then was considering cutting to just 1 per day for a couple of weeks so as not to just cut the support completely although I know at this stage the placenta should be fully functioning. Just wondered what everyone else did or how long they took it for??
I am steroid free since Tuesday after a weaning process of 2 weeks and am relieved to be off them while praying and hoping nothing will go wrong. Had a scan yesterday and everything was fine. I also stopped my high dose folic this week and am just getting my 400mg in my pregnacare but assume that's plenty at this stage. I just second-guess everything!!


----------



## jenny25

Thanks girls yes Kieran is here he was born at 09.48am by c section and it was bloody traumatic the surgery I will go into it more later I hadn't slept in two days I've manged to get some sleep tonight Kieran is such a trooper he is 5lb9 and taken too the breast he has been feeding from an hour too 30 min every 3-4 hours his sugar levels were low but thu have been picking up and his temp has been up and down but I will explain more tomorrow I will upload pics ASAP I have some on Facebook for who are there xxx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Jenny xx


----------



## croydongirl

Congrats Jenny! So glad he is finally here! Hoping you all get some rest in the coming days.

Kat - I just posted a pic of Levi from yesterday on the blog. He is getting more and more alert and steals my heart every time I look at him! 


Heart - I think I might have to start supplementing if I can't get some stores soon. Levi takes a bottle without a problem as well as the breast so I am confident I could switch back and forth without a problem. I just hope that my pumping will encourage my milk production. Also, how long were your nipples sore? The first couple of suck of the latch are SO painful at the moment, I am cracked and bleeding a little, ouchy. After he settles on its not painful but I am ready for them to toughen up. I just wondered how long it might take.

Pic of the baby on the blog


----------



## melfy77

Jenny; Congrats!!! So glad Kieran is finally here:happydance:

Angel: A bit late, but welcome:flower: I truly hope you'll be here for the next 9 months:winkwink: I can't remember, are you on any medication beside LDA and progesterone? I really hope this is your sticky bean:hugs:

Fitzy: Welcome to the 2nd trimester:happydance: I was on 150 mg progesterone once a day until 12 weeks, after I cut it to 100 mg every other day for 4 days, and then 50 mg every other day for four days, so I was completely off it by 13 weeks and 2 days (or something like that). The nurse told me it's until 12 weeks, but that I could finish whatever I had left, and I didn't want to stop cold turkey. But I'm sure you and your baby are going to be just fine:thumbup:

And I feel weird things in my tummy. Maybe it's the baby...:happydance:


----------



## daviess3

Congrats Jenny pics on fb lovely especially one of your two boys! Both handsome lil chappies! Hope all trauma was worth it congrats mumma!! X

I'm up feeding! Thought Colief was working until last night! When I had a miserable bubba! From 9pm-12 didn't stop screaming!! Hoping she will b ok today coz I'm tired mumma! Hope everyone is ok enjoy sleeping ladies I'm so tired my eyes burn an I need a wee but sleep is more exciting think I would target wet the bed! Lol. X


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Jenny! :) I bet you're exhausted! Get some rest hun.

Welcome Elo and Angel! :)

Heart, Hopeful- thanks for the bf/pump advice! Keep all the advice an adorable baby pics coming from all you graduated mommies!

Fitzy- I did wean off to every other day from 13-14 weeks, but I was only on 100mg

I'm officially 3rd tri today at 27 weeks! Woo hoo! Going to put an updated bump on FB and in my journal!


----------



## filipenko32

Congrats tuckie :yipee: xxx
And fitzy congrats on second tri too :yipee: xxx
Brilliant news Jen!!! :cloud9: I hope it wasn't too traumatic :hugs: can't wait to see pics!

Feeling a bit better this morning. Off to Cambridge for the day because hubs grew up there so we're going to explore and shop! It's :rain: ing too :happydance: love the rain! 

Happy Saturday everyone xxx


----------



## pink80

Congrats Jenny, can't wait for the pictures :happydance:

Tuckie - congrats on third Tri :D

Welcome Angel xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Jen love the fb pics hope everyone is doing well and you are not too sore!
Hi croy, have been reading your blog updates and cooing over your little man he's adorable!!!
Yeah tuckie welcome to 3rd tri - in the home stretch now!!
Congrats on 2nd tri fitzy, I was on the same dose of progesterone as you and started to wean at 13-14 weeks until I ran out.
Sorry that lexi has colic Davies I hope she gets better soon
Hi everyone else, anyone have any nice weekend plans?
I got my blood test results back yesterday and all clear on the blood sugars front so that's a relief. I still get a bit of tummy ache before and after I wee but it's fine when I actually go, doesn't sting or anything! Thinking perhaps it's pressure or bh or just leaving it too long before I go! I'm sure Davies used to complain about something similair?!


----------



## lexi374

Congrats Jen :happydance: Hope you are both doing ok :hugs:

Croy Levi is just gorgeous, what brand of bottle do you use, that he switches so easily? Id like to be able to do both. :hugs:

Tuckie congrats on 2nd tri! :thumbup:

Fitzy i was on 2x400 a day, i started cutting down at 12+3 when i had my scan, did 1 a day for a week then 1 every other day for a week, was off by 14 weeks and all was fine. I had been told to just stop at 12 weeks too, but i was too scared! :hugs:

Thanks for all the tips on bf etc ladies, im learning alot! :hugs: x

Hi to every1 else, hope you enjoy the long weekend (uk ladies) Ive spent the last 2 August bank hols recovering from erpc's so thank god this 1 is different and our luck has changed. We have a wedding on Sunday and will see lots of Dh's friends, so we decided to do the facebook announcement on Wed, was scary but was really nice to get all the congratulations. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Jenny, I look forward to seeing some pictures and hearing your full story. Hope your recovering well and getting sleep.

Angel, sorry for the delayed welcome and congratulations on this pregnancy

Fitzy, I too was on 2x 200mg progesterone a day and have been up until 24 weeks. I then started reducing this to one a day for the past two weeks. This weekend Im going to start cutting my pessaries in half so that I can take half a day for the next 2 weeks which will still be 100mg.
Im sure you will be fine reducing your dose. I personally am an exception to the norm by still being on it throughout 2nd tri. My doctor didnt want me to stay on it but I pushed for it.

It must feel brilliant Tuckie being in 3rd tri. I cant wait for next week to come for me!

Lexi, at least this year is completely different for you. To think that you've spent the last two recovering from ERPC's


----------



## Mrskg

massive congrats jenny x

croydon he is gorgeous what a headful of hair!! x

davies hope lexi is feeling better x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies, sorry about the selfish post but im so sleepy. just wanted to pop in and let you know that i had my boys Monday night, August 20th (vaginal delivery).

Colton (right) 5lb 6oz & Landon (left) 5lb 9oz, both are doing well, just mega tired here.


----------



## melfy77

Floridagirl: they are gorgeous:cloud9::kiss::cloud9::kiss: You're allowed to be sleepy:winkwink:

So I've got a question for you ladies. This morning I was laying in bed, on my back, with my hand on my pelvic area (i.e. where the baby is). And I felt like bubbles popping, like tiny kicks, that I wouldn't feel if my hand was not on my tummy. Is it the baby? I know it wasn't gas, and I don't think it was muscle spasm. I also felt a few when sitting on the couch.


----------



## bumpyplease

Absolutely gorgeous Florida!!!!!

Defo sounds like baby melfy - congrats it's just the best feeling! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Florida, your boys are amazing.You must look at them now and wonder how both of them fit inside of you. Your allowed to be tired you've got double the work.

Melfly, that will def. be the baby. Thats exactly how I described it like bubbles bursting in my stomach. It will get stronger and stronger each day you'll love it, its very reassuring!


----------



## lexi374

Melfy it's definitely baby, i started feeling it around the same time as you, you will notice it more and more now! Congrats :cloud9:

Florida they are beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## jenny25

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/5F771D41-61C5-4EF2-80D8-BB7880CA327C-165-00000009AD43DDD0.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/9B6CDBA0-9E58-448A-BFE6-D49BB7B351E2-165-000000099B264265.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/93B7D8C6-FB84-4E6B-8AB8-8486A70AC440-165-0000000982B706B9.jpg


----------



## jenny25

There is a couple of pictures of Kieran in still in hospital at the moment just off for a sleep the now x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Jenny... gorgeous pics:happydance::happydance:. Many congratulations again, and you're looking very well I must say after major surgery :flower:.




melfy77 said:


> Angel: A bit late, but welcome:flower: I truly hope you'll be here for the next 9 months:winkwink: I can't remember, are you on any medication beside LDA and progesterone? I really hope this is your sticky bean:hugs:
> 
> And I feel weird things in my tummy. Maybe it's the baby...:happydance:

Def sounds like the baby Melfy and thanks for the welcome.



FloridaGirl21 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry about the selfish post but im so sleepy. just wanted to pop in and let you know that i had my boys Monday night, August 20th (vaginal delivery).
> 
> Colton (right) 5lb 6oz & Landon (left) 5lb 9oz, both are doing well, just mega tired here.
> 
> View attachment 464815

Omy my what a beautiful picture, you must be bursting with pride. Georgeous, many many congratulations! :flower:



melfy77 said:


> Floridagirl: they are gorgeous:cloud9::kiss::cloud9::kiss: You're allowed to be sleepy:winkwink:
> 
> So I've got a question for you ladies. This morning I was laying in bed, on my back, with my hand on my pelvic area (i.e. where the baby is). And I felt like bubbles popping, like tiny kicks, that I wouldn't feel if my hand was not on my tummy. Is it the baby? I know it wasn't gas, and I don't think it was muscle spasm. I also felt a few when sitting on the couch.

Yes definitely bubba, that's exactly how mine felt at the start as well :happydance:.


I hope everybody else is having a good day?

I'm a little worried.... I'm only on LDA and cant get to see my GP for a fortnight, and I have my first appointment with the RMC specialist in Belfast the day before that. So I'm a little conscious that I could be nearly 7 weeks before I get put on progesterone, if the RMC even gives me it. I know my GP wont give me it. Any advice ladies? Or am I worrying over nothing? I am 38 so I know the research and most ladies seem to be prescribed it at our age etc and I know a lot of you are :wacko:.

Symptoms are kicking in well and I did another HPT today and it's getting darker so I'm content that way for the moment :happydance:. The tiredness and nausea is kicking in already big style, but I aint complaining :winkwink:. xoxo


----------



## 3xscharmer

Beautiful pics of beautiful babies! Congrats to all the new momma's, hope yall are getting some rest! 

How is everyone else? Haven't had a chance to catch up yet, been MIA again as I've just been fighting morning sickness, got sick so much yesterday it wasn't even funny...course DH thought it was as I was getting sick so hard (in the sink) that I would kinda jump up on my tippy-toes and he cracked up laughing asking if that helped and continued to laugh for the 10 minutes I threw up and when I mentioned that he shouldn't just stand there he rushed over and held my hair...Umm thanks but NO, get the hell away lol! Anyway so NO MORE BANNANAS for me lol! Hope everyone else is coping better than me! Just 2 weeks and 5 days until Gender scan and 1 week 5 days until my second blood test for triple screening!


----------



## hopeful23456

Florida- they are adorable! I have that same cars sleeper but he grew out of it now

Jenny- Congrats!!!! Kieren is a cutie- love the pics! He's good sized! 

Hi to everyone, I'm just pumping...


----------



## Abi 2012

florida- they are beautiful hun pic is so cute :)

jen- congrats on the birth of kieren, glad your both well love the pics :D

afm- well it was my OH's sisters birthday yesterday, we went out to a local and live festival, in the famous pantiles, tunbridge wells! it was ok company was good till they got drunk, then i just felt a little out of place :( OH got rediculusly drunk, and i had to look after him when we got home, was really achy today when i got up, feeling a little low tbh, anyway im fine hope everyone else is great xxx


----------



## sara1

Major congratualtions to Jen :yipee: and Florida :yipee: The pictures are just adorable. Can't wait to hear both of your birth stories. Jen, it sounds like things were a bit traumatic... hope you're recovering ok from the section..

Hi to everyone else... Sorry i'm not responding a lot to individual posts right now :blush: Things are really wonderful here but sooo hectic trying to see everyone in such a short period and navigate all the family waters. Hope everyone is doing well!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

gorgeous pics florida & jenny :cloud9:


----------



## elohcin

Well, my levels went from 905 at 18dpo (4w4d) to 16,646 at 24dpo (5w3d). A very large jump (quadrupled within the "doubling" timeframes), so could go either way... :-/


----------



## tuckie27

Jenny and Florida- they are all just perfect! :cloud9: 

Elo- will they take another blood draw? I've heard twins can cause very high rising rates. My problem was slow and low numbers so I would think yours are good but I know there's that slight risk of molar with too high numbers, right? I sure hope it's all okay :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Elo mine were high I did lots if research an high levels can relate to girls to, so don't stress hun x

Jen gorgeous Kieran x

Flo they r adorable can't believe 2 sets of twins here it's fab x

Bumpy snugs are about £30 but I got new one off eBay for £20 worth keeping an eye on there, I think John Lewis do them x

An heartburn yes I suffered big time!! Vile! X


----------



## daviess3

Bumpy I used to complain of never feeling like I weed fully&#128274;? Is that what u mean? X


----------



## wookie130

Croydon- I just can't get over Levi's head of hair!!! How beautiful!!! Did you have heartburn a lot when you were pregnant? They say if you do, then the baby will be born with more hair!

Jenny- Huge congrats! Sorry to hear that it was traumatic, but I'm glad you and baby are fine!

Florida- Twins! :cloud9: Proof that God exists, right there! They're beautiful!


----------



## filipenko32

Florida and Jen MASSIVE congratulations! Beautiful pictures! :cloud9:
Croy he is gorgeous! xxx
Abi it's normal to feel down now and again I still do. I think we have a lot to put up with. 
Whoever was asking about progesterone - I stopped 400mg at 13 weeks and all was fine. 
Fab normal levels Elo! 

Had a lovely day with hubs yesterday in Cambridge. We went on a punt but it absolutely pelted down with rain!! We had fun though. Suddenly started getting a headache last night and now (4am insomnia lol) think it's sinus related from being hot, cold, hot, cold in the rain yesterday. Have my 21 week scan on Fri bit nervous as that's when they measure everything isn't it? Off to France till Thursday so won't be able to post but will be thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies! Haven't been around in a while. Still at my Dad's house. I'm missing my boys like crazy, got another week before I head home. No news on his cancer until Tuesday, but he got his catheter removed so he's much more comfortable now. 
My Grandma (same household) went to the hospital this week for a mini-stroke! My goodness! She seems to be doing okay now, just a bit week. So glad God had me here to help!
Gloriana's doing great, she's moving all the time now which is wonderful and very reassuring! 
Jen & Florida- So happy for you!! :wohoo: Congrats on your little ones!

Sorry I haven't been able to read back, hopefully I'll be able to catch up when I get home.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jenny, congrats again. Keiran is absolutely beautiful, lovely pictures. he does look a good size. Hope your recovering well!


----------



## melfy77

Jen: He`s beautiful:cloud9::kiss: Is he home yet? I`m so happy for you:yipee:

And I have another question for you, this one being more about the joy of going to the loo when preggo:blush:. Any miracle food that was useful for you? I drink at least 2-21/2 liters of water a day, try to eat enough fibers, fruits and veggies, yet nothing seems to really help.


----------



## wookie130

Melfy, if I don't eat prunes, or have a small glass of prune juice a day, I'm all backed-up and constipated too. But prune anything seems to really help me.

Mom2- So sorry to hear about your Grandma! I hope she recovers fully soon, and can get back to normal life.


----------



## pink80

melfy77 said:


> Jen: He`s beautiful:cloud9::kiss: Is he home yet? I`m so happy for you:yipee:
> 
> And I have another question for you, this one being more about the joy of going to the loo when preggo:blush:. Any miracle food that was useful for you? I drink at least 2-21/2 liters of water a day, try to eat enough fibers, fruits and veggies, yet nothing seems to really help.

Sweet corn - don't know why!


----------



## Abi 2012

melfy- im the same hun trying everything but it wont go away!! :( hope you find something that works

everyone else hope your well

afm- constipated again!! grr really starting to get to me now :( anyway just had a nice long soak in the bath now time to relax and get ready to go back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks holiday xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening everybody, I hope you all are having a good weekend.



elohcin said:


> Well, my levels went from 905 at 18dpo (4w4d) to 16,646 at 24dpo (5w3d). A very large jump (quadrupled within the "doubling" timeframes), so could go either way... :-/

Do twins run in your family? I wouldn't worry to be honest, there can be a few reasons for such a jump. When do you next get tests?



pink80 said:


> melfy77 said:
> 
> 
> Jen: He`s beautiful:cloud9::kiss: Is he home yet? I`m so happy for you:yipee:
> 
> And I have another question for you, this one being more about the joy of going to the loo when preggo:blush:. Any miracle food that was useful for you? I drink at least 2-21/2 liters of water a day, try to eat enough fibers, fruits and veggies, yet nothing seems to really help.
> 
> Sweet corn - don't know why!Click to expand...




Abi 2012 said:


> melfy- im the same hun trying everything but it wont go away!! :( hope you find something that works
> 
> everyone else hope your well
> 
> afm- constipated again!! grr really starting to get to me now :( anyway just had a nice long soak in the bath now time to relax and get ready to go back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks holiday xx

I'm only 5wks 1 day and the constipation has kicked in already. I get constipated in every pregnancy and I am so not looking forward to it, but I AM NOT GOING TO COMPLAIN. I ended up with piles before I even went into labour lol :blush::haha:. I think I'm going to try sweetcorn, thanks for the tip. My MW told me in addition to hormones etc it can be the iron in pregnacare or similar but I'm not going to change mine yet as it's far too early. I think I can put up with a little discomfort for peace of mind...

Melfy, MrsKG, Mrs Miggins and everybody else :hi:. Apologies in advance, it will take me ages to remember everybodies names :blush:.


----------



## Abi 2012

angel- im glad not to be the only one suffering, i know its very common in pregnancy, i wouldnt complain only i was doubling over in pain infront of my 5 year old not good really, :( other then that my pregnancy is going well!! :)


----------



## melfy77

I shall try prunes and sweet corn (I love the stuff anyway). Thanks for the tips:thumbup:

Angel: It also started really early, probably around 6 weeks or so. I'm not complaining, if I have a baby, I couldn't care less. I'm just gonna try to make things go...smoother...:haha:

Elohcin: Like Angel said, I wouldn't worry about molar pregnancy, it's so rare. Chances are you have a very sticky bean in you :)


----------



## heart tree

CONGRATS JEN!!! What a gorgeous boy! 

Florida, love the pics. I'm having a hard enough time with one. I can't imagine 2!!

Here is a list of some things I've used religiously. As I get new things, I'll share them. Hubby has been off work the past few days which has been a godsend. It frees me up to shower! Delilah gets her shots tomorrow. Then we can finally start taking her out a bit more. I don't want to see her get jabbed, but I'm excited that she's getting bigger and able to do more. I'm still struggling with BF. Details in my journal. 

Croy, I can't remember when my nipples healed but they did so from the pads I listed below. If you are having trouble with your milk supply I have lots of good tricks to try. Let me know and I'll share them. 


Changing pad. I love this one for the top of a dresser I bought. It is a rubber material so it is super easy to clean. And yes, they need frequent cleaning. We've had lots of renegade peeing when we're changing her diaper. I've also put a blanket over it for her to nap in on the sofa. I also throws waterproof disposable pad over it and give her sponge baths. It's awesome! I have it in brown to match the dark furniture in the room.https://www.amazon.com/Soft-Gear-De...=1345758491&sr=1-1&keywords=soft+gear+changer

BFing pillow. I was given a My Brest Friend pillow and I love it. People say it stays firmer than a boppy pillow though I've never used a boppy. A pillow is handy when they are so little.https://www.amazon.com/My-Brest-Fri...8&qid=1345762418&sr=1-1&keywords=Brest+friend

Diaper pail. Ditto to what Hopeful said. If you are planning to do cloth or disposable, the Ubbi Diaper pail is great because you can *any bag you want inside. I'm using a cloth wet bag as I'm using cloth wipes. I haven't transitioned to cloth diapers yet as she is still small.https://www.ubbiworld.com/shop_diaper_pail.php

If you are doing cloth wipes, I got swipes warmer as a gift. It's really great! Keeps them moist and warm. https://www.amazon.com/Prince-Lionh...8&qid=1345762237&sr=1-5&keywords=Wipes+warmer

The wipes warmer comes with wipes but you are supposed to roll them before putting them in! Yeah right! After reading reviews, I found these cloth wipes fit perfectly. No folding or rolling required. I bought 40 of them.
https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/other.htm#twosidedwipes

Drying rack. If you are pumping or giving any bottles, you'll constantly be washing things. Constantly. I really like this one and it's cute!
https://www.amazon.com/Boon-Winter-...d=1345762469&sr=1-1&keywords=boon+drying+rack

Swing. Ditto Hopeful. You shouldn't get one until you knowing your baby likes movement. This swing has been a lifesaver. We were given a self bouncing bouncy chair and it's not enough movement for her.https://www.amazon.com/Fisher-Price...=1346014914&sr=1-1&keywords=snuggabunny+swing

Lots of blankets. I made most of mine. They are light flannel. I'm constantly wrapping her in them. Get square ones you can use to swaddle. Ditto Hopeful on these. Lots of great uses.https://www.amazon.com/aden-anais-M...qid=1346014857&sr=8-1&keywords=aden+and+anais

Nipple gel pads. These were given to me at the hospital after I got mastitis. My nipples were cracked and bleeding. Lansinoh did nothing to help them. These pads are the same material that they use for burn victims. It doesn't stick to skin. I would put these on after nursing so my nipples didn't stick to my clothing. These were the only reason my nipples healed. I wish I had them from the beginning. https://www.amazon.com/Ameda-17261M...8&qid=1345762168&sr=1-13&keywords=Nipple+pads
 
Burp cloths. I like using small prefold cloth diapers. Perfect size. I also took some bigger ones from the NICU.https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000TZYZO8/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00

This is great for baby's bum. She hasn't had any diaper rash since coming home from the NICU. But I like to put this on her bum anyway. It makes her smell like lavender. And it is safe for her skin.https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0021HR94K/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00

Moby wrap. Great for carrying around a newborn. It is kind of a pain to put on and there is a lot of fabric, so you get hot easily.https://www.mobywrap.com/

I'm going to buy an Ergo carrier which is easier to wear with an infant insert. I'm also going to buy a Maya ring sling.
https://store.ergobaby.com/
https://www.mayawrap.com/

Love my stroller too! I bought the car seat adaptor so I can put the car seat in it as she's still too little to sit in it otherwise. I got it in green. It folds up really easily and steers beautifully.https://www.babyjogger.com/city_mini_sngl_dtl.aspx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Jen,
Yay!!! I'm so happy he is here and you are okay. He is so cute. 

Florida,
Congrats! Precious. 

Croy,
Adorable. Happy anniversary. 

Tuckie,
Congrats on 3rd tri. Can't wait to join you. 

Bumpy,
Congrats on your test. Hope your wee issue clears. 

Heart,
Thanks for the list. I will definitely use the info. 

AFM,
Another fun and busy weekend of beach, swim, activities, farmers market, dining and spending time with DH. Been a bit moody, but no complaints.


----------



## petitpas

Aw, congratulations on your gorgeous babies, Croy and Jen! :cloud9:

Just popping by to say hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## daviess3

Hey pip, how r u? I'm going tired but good! I have a colicky child, trying Colief with not much good! Gotta give it until Tuesday when hv will give me lactose free milk to try! 

Ladies sorry ur all constipated it's ab awful symptom! I would have prune juice also drink fibregel which is fine in uk, try eating an Indian take away curry always works for me! Pineapple juice, grapes don't eat bread or potatoes! Even roast dinner but stock up on the old veggies good luck xx


----------



## elohcin

Babywearing (finding the right TYPE of sling, more specifically) really worked well for us during the colicky days. The only oral thing I had *some* luck with was Boiron's Cocyntal. But I did dread anytime we left the house, she screamed in the car (to the point of choking/gagging) until she was 14 months old. And living where it's a 15-20 minute drive to ANYWHERE, well...yeah, not pleasant.


----------



## Abi 2012

hey pip nice to see you popping in again :) how are you doing sweetie? 

davies, josh was a very settled baby i had no colic issues with him, im sure i will have a nightmare time with Noah though, if he is anything like his father a royal pain in the bum he will be too lol but i dont know what i can say to help you really as no expierience with colic im sure when Noah arrives ill be asking you for helpful tips :) being 6 years since i have had a newborn cant remember much lol glad to hear you and bubbas are doing ok though :) sending you and bubbas big hugs :hugs:

afm- hmm i feel ok today going back to work for my first day after 2 weeks off, constipation gone today no bad tummy or anything so thats a bonus and i only have 6 hours at work today :D so not too much of a long day either, i cant complain, keep getting told how good i look this time in pregnancy as i was very anemic with josh and always looked tired/pale ect... im feeling alot better then i did with josh tbh so im a happy mummy/ mummy to be lol

hope everyone else is great and enjoying every minute of there pregnancies :) sending lots of hugs to you all xxx


----------



## elohcin

Oh, and probiotics are WONDERFUL for colic, no matter what the cause. Many babies aren't colonized well at birth these days so they need that extra help re-establishing healthy gut flora before they can be comfortable, happy babies.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys we got home yesterday but everything has been such a whirlwind I feel like I've no time at all breatfeeding is really hurting now I've got cracked and bleeding nipples so I need to go to the doctor to gd something to help also the afterbirth pains are right painfull it can take my breathe away I'm trying too sort out a routine so I need to read back xx


----------



## puppycat

After birth pains the second time round are horrific Jen. I feel for you xx


----------



## heart tree

Ok all you yummy mummies out there. Here is our new home:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nt-losses-marl-come-join-us.html#post20797305

Personally I'll still be on this thread too, but I think it's more appropriate to graduate at this point. You preggos will be joining us soon enough!


----------



## Abi 2012

Amanda- so glad you made that thread :) now i cant wait to graduate this thread :D , congrats to all the yummies mummies on this thread that now have a thread all for themselves :) 

afm- its been quiet on here today... its 1:27am and im up not tired, but then i did go to sleep at 7:30 lol had my first day back at work today after my 2 weeks holiday, it was a nice change, im feeling great considering that im 23 weeks preg still cant believe my little bo should be here in about 17 weeks :D getting really excited what with seeing all these babies that have been born :) i still feel a little constipated but not too bad now and have heartburn frequently but im having a baby so i dont care!! lol can you tell im in a good mood!!! :) :happydance::happydance:


hope everyone else is having a nice week so far! and enjoying there pregnancies :D xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Davies, I am going to post my reply in the new thread :D

Abi, thanks for asking. We are doing really well here, J is becoming really communicative now, I love it!

Jen, I remember the afterpains :( hopefully they'll be gone for you soon!


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies I had the worst night sleep and have woken up feeling all achy :-( thankfully I am working at home today so can stick to my joggers!!!

Well done for setting that thread up heart, can't wait to be able to join it!!! Make sure you ladies pop in frequently and say hi though!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Yay! A new thread, how exciting. Won't be long before we're over-run with rainbow mummies :D


----------



## sticky_wishes

Afternoon everyone!! Love the new MARL thread, and cant wait to join! I had a lovely bank holiday weekend, and the wedding was great! Everyone commented on how lovely and glowing i looked, so i was one happy pregnant lady :happydance:

Congratulations Jenny!!!! Cant wait to see a pic! x

Congratulations Florida!!!! The boys are beautiful x

Need to catch up on what i have missed. Hope you are all well! 

Here are 2 pics of me from the wedding...Im slightly leaning back in the bump shot, so it looks a little bigger in this one :haha: LOVE HAVING A BUMP!!!!

xx
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0001.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 2









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0002.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! Oh god, I hoped I'd be able to remember some of what I'd just read, but it's been 6 pages! Had a super busy weekend and I'm staying at my mums this week which is lovely. 
Here goes. 
Melfy, with me the constipation comes and goes. I'm always really wary of it as I had a horrific time with it when breast feeding. 
Croy, huge congratulations! Your baby Levi is beautiful. I loved what you wrote in your blog about being a good wife. I feel in the last year or so I haven't been, as I've been so focused on my losses, ttc, and being pregnant. I spoke to Mark about this on Saturday night and he agreed! He said I haven't been myself and he is looking forward to having the real me back. I am grateful that he has put up with it without complaining at all. 
Jen, congratulations again! Kieron is gorgeous, sorry you had a difficult time. I hope the after pains ease up. My friend had her second baby on Wednesday and said the after pains when feeding are worse than labour. I'm not looking forward to that. She is taking co codamol 20 minutes before each feed. 
Florida, beautiful boys! Congrats to you too! 
Sara, pleased you are having a good time. 
Trying to remember who has got into third tri - was it Tuckie? Congratulations! 
Pip, good to see you. 
Abi sorry the night out got tedious! Nothing worse than drunken people when you are sober!
Bumps hope you are ok! 
Sticky, love the bump!
Davies sorry the colic is getting Lexi down. We struggled with it esp at night for 7 weeks, it improved when I got her in a routine of going to bed at 7pm. She seemed to thrive on the improved sleep and routine and the colic eased a lot. It was still there until around 3 months but at least we didn't have the crying on an evening and it improved during the day with massage and bending her legs up to her tum. My problem was I wasn't very good at winding her. 
Mom 2 sorry to hear about your Grandma. 
Fili I hope you are having a good time in France. 
Kat, glad you are feeling ok. 
Heart, thanks for setting up the new thread. I shall have a peek, and look forward to moving in in the new year! 
Angel, hope all is going well for you and I hope you get the progesterone. They wouldn't give it to me either. 
Elo, I hope the high rising hcg is very good news!
Hi Cazi, Fitzy, Hopeful, Pups and all I have forgotten. 
I'm still exhausted but feeling ok. Strangers ask me how far on I am, my back pain has eased up a little, getting lots of lovely movement, heartburn is popping up a couple of times a day, I'm feeling very pregnant and I'm enjoying it. The weeks are flying by, too fast. Mark has told me he definitely doesn't want any more children after this, so this is definitely my last time. I want to enjoy every minute of it now.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Jen - I have just seen your pics. Kieran is absolutely beautiful! x


----------



## bumpyplease

love your bump sticky! and the dress! you are looking fab!

hi mrs m, have fun at your mummies, im sure you will get spoilt!!

ill put on a new bump pic on thurs, im not sure how much bigger it can get haha!


----------



## Mrskg

Feeling a bit down ladies x I don't feel like I'm bonding with this baby like I should did anyone else feel like this? Am I normal? Hoping findng out gender in oct will help x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mrskg - normal, to be completley honest, I didn't bond with DD until she was here...I didn't actually believe that I would have her get here safe and sound and when she did I was shocked! I just guess I didn't want to get my hopes up even after I was full term...plus everytime I thought about her or imagined her she was blurry faced because for the life of me I couldn't put a face to her until I actually saw her lol! I mean don't get me wrong, I loved her in utero but I had a hard time really falling in love until she was here. I am kinda detached now too, but it's totally hard to bond with something that you can't see or even feel yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I mentioned in your journal mrsK but yes I have these concerns as well. Now I'm feeling loads of movement it seems more real so hopefully you will feel like that too. When I bought that babygro the other week it felt mad. I mighty buy some vests and things this week and start getting some stuff together that might help. Hopefully finding out gender and settling on a name will help it seem more real for you. We spend the first few weeks not daring to hope its going to be ok it's so hard to change that attitude.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies x people keep saying "oh you must be so excited" em no! I wish I was but I'm not x obviously I can't wait for baby to come but that pregnancy excitement is non existent x charmer I think the word detached describes exactly how I feel x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mom2 - so sorry about you family health issues, hope everyone is feeling better.

Bumpyplease - sorry you're feeling like crap, hope ya get some rest!

Sticky - nice bump!

Mrsmiggins - glad you're feeling pregnant and loving it!

Fili - dude, have fun in France!

:flower: hello to everyone else, hope everyone is having a good day and enjoying their pregnancies:happydance:

I'm still on and off sick, threw up some yesterday but seem to be okay today! so it does seem to be easing up some but last time it eased it came back with a vengence! Not really feeling movement but I have an anterior placenta again!! Just 2 weeks and 2 days until gender scan and 1 week 2 days until I get another blood test for the down syndrome screening! Ready for September to get here already so I can go on vacation!


----------



## elohcin

Mrskg said:


> Thanks ladies x people keep saying "oh you must be so excited" em no! I wish I was but I'm not x obviously I can't wait for baby to come but that pregnancy excitement is non existent x charmer I think the word detached describes exactly how I feel x

I think that's pretty natural after a lot of losses. At least for me, anyway, detaching myself (even if it's not intentional) seems to be my way of protecting my heart in the instance of another loss. You know...the less attached I was, the less it will hurt... 

I am trying to not be that way this time, but we'll see... Sometimes it's hard to have much control over that after so many recurrent losses.


----------



## Mrskg

Charmer I'm still being sick here an there too but def getting better x

Elohcin thanks x I think you're right it is prob a way of protecting myself x wish I could just snap out of this feeling but I guess this is the joys of parl x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mrskg said:


> Thanks ladies x people keep saying "oh you must be so excited" em no! I wish I was but I'm not x obviously I can't wait for baby to come but that pregnancy excitement is non existent x charmer I think the word detached describes exactly how I feel x

I kept going into DD's nursery and asking DH "do you really think there's gonna be a baby in here?" he'd say yes and stop saying that, but it wasn't that I thought something bad would happen as much as I just felt like it was too good to be true, like I'd wake up with no bump and no baby and find out it was all some elaborate dream or something. It didn't feel real I guess so yeah, I was detached but there were moments during those last months of excitement and hopefullness, they just weren't all the time, plus I didn't have any thrid trimester symptoms, no aches or pains or anything and I felt great and it just didn't feel like I was pregnant so that didn't help at all. Maybe this time I'll be more miserable and attached lol!


----------



## bumpyplease

hugs mrskg, i dont blame you for feeling this way after all your losses, for me it really helped finding out gender as it meant i could properly bond with "him" so hopefully it will be the same for you. also i found once i had a noticable bump it helped as well. hope you are ok sweetie

hi charmer xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick pop in. I think it's easier to attach when you feel them moving inside of you. It's totally normal that we PARL would feel detached. Try not to let it get you down. You know when the baby is here, all that will completely change. 

Sorry for you all still having MS. Mine went away completely at 10 weeks and I never vomited. That was bad enough. I can't imagine what you all are going through. 

It is quiet :(. All the new mommies have graduated and we will all be there soon. 

AFM,
Ordered Chicago Deep Dish overnight mailed it in. You CANNOT get real deep dish outside of Chicago. We ordered 6. A real treat.


----------



## puppycat

Mrskg it's completely normal, when you've had losses you almost dont believe its happening. Plus you've been poorly which takes a huge strain on your body and feelings. I resented the bump because of how ill it made me but once you feel definite movement it gets easier emotionally :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I hope everybody is having a good day.


Sticky... loving the pics, I can't wait for a bump again as well.


MrsKG... totally normal so please do not worry. For years I wasnt even maternal so I was super worried I wouldnt bond but once that bubba started kicking it commenced. It wasnt overnight either so don't worry if it isnt instant either. I agree with the rest that us PARL ladies seem to detach in the hope of not getting hurt again :cry:. You should feel the baby over the next few weeks so just go with the flow. I normally just say to people God willing yes I'll be excited when the time is right, or something to that effect. Most people get the hint from that I have a history so then leave it well alone.


MrsMiggins... how are you?

Hi Charmer, KatM, Elo, Bumpy and everybody else. Sorry everybody it will take me a while to get to know everybody and feel comfortable to comment on a lot of posts. I'm not being rude, just shy :blush:.

I'm ok, had a pretty light day symptom ways so as you can all suspect that drove me crazt a bit looking for 'those signs':wacko:. I know symptoms come and go and I'm still very early days but goodness this is such a roller coaster isn't it? 

I'm a little worried as I can't get to see my RMC specialist until the 6th Sept. My GP wont prescribe me progesterone as she says it is outside their protocol so I just have to pray that everything will be ok in the interim. That's if the RMC specialist will even give me it :shrug:. Does anybody know if you can buy it off the internet? I'm just not sure if I would/should do this either without medical advice? Any comments appreciated. 

I'm 38 with a history of PCOS and all my MCs occur at 8-10 weeks after healthy scans. Docs are hinting at the antiphospolipid thing but now I'm wondering if it is the corpus luteum failing due to age.... 

Have a good day all xo


----------



## Abi 2012

sticky- lovely bump hun :) hope your had a nice time at the wedding! :)

mrs kg- normal defo hun especially after losses, feeling baby move defo helps make it feel real :) hope you start to bond with your little rainbow soon sweetie! xxx

angel- aww your shy no need to be on here, its ard in the early stages when your unsure what to expect hun , not sure on the progesterone hope someone else is able to answer your question and hope you get what you need for your pregnancy

mrs m- glad ur enjoying every minute of your pregnancy its the best isnt it! :)

bumpy- hope you feel better soon hun xx :hugs:

afm- well i have not long got in from work long day and had a work meeting till 8 very tired and achy but im still ok feeling heavy today especially after eating even very small amounts of food make me feel very heavy baby noah has been kicking away lots recently giving me lots of movements to remind me he is there! still in a pretty good mood too although i didnt get much sleep last night! anyway im off to relax for a few before bed but will be on in the morning to check up on all you lovely ladies! :)

hope everyone else is great xxxx


----------



## Hope39

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everybody is having a good day.
> 
> I'm a little worried as I can't get to see my RMC specialist until the 6th Sept. My GP wont prescribe me progesterone as she says it is outside their protocol so I just have to pray that everything will be ok in the interim. That's if the RMC specialist will even give me it :shrug:. Does anybody know if you can buy it off the internet? I'm just not sure if I would/should do this either without medical advice? Any comments appreciated.
> 
> I'm 38 with a history of PCOS and all my MCs occur at 8-10 weeks after healthy scans. Docs are hinting at the antiphospolipid thing but now I'm wondering if it is the corpus luteum failing due to age....
> 
> Have a good day all xo

Hey Angel

Yep its definately outside docs protocol, i took a progesterone prescription into them so they had it on file ready for when i get a BFP and he then couldnt prescribe it as it is a red light on the traffic system! Basically, docs cant prescribe anything thats a red light, it has to be the hospital that prescribe and dispense it!

If i had mine already i would send you some as i have ended up with 2 prescriptions but not collected either yet, i am going to the hospital on friday to collect. 

I do know of ladies that take it even if their doc wont prescribe it, you just need to get your hands on it 

Good luck x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

For you ladies with constipation, the only thing that helped me was making sure to drink fruit juice, any kind, I usually liked grape or cranberry. Also, when your baby gets constipated (when they switch to cow milk) giving them a bottle of juice a day will help keep them regular. 

MrsKG- Totally PARL normal!! I feel my little girl moving, but I'm not nearly as relaxed and "bonded" as I was with my boys. That itty bit of fear is still in the back of my mind. I have to make a conscious effort to talk to her, where with my boys it just came natural. Time will help, finding out gender will help, then try to talk to your baby and force yourself to make plans no matter the fear. 

AFM- I'm doing well. Have all the normal 3 tri discomforts, but nothing too bad. My biggest thing is indigestion after eating. I feel like my stomach is squished!
I'm anxious to get home. I miss my boys and my hubby! I fly home this Sunday! :happydance: My grandma got a great report from her doctor, my Dad's appointment also went well. His cancer was stage 1, but has a high chance of recurrence so he'll have to have another surgery and lots of treatment to prevent recurrence. He's not to happy about that, but I'm trying to look at the bright side.


----------



## bumpyplease

Glad to hear your grandma and father are doing well charmer, my dad has completed his chemo now and has his op in 3-4 weeks time. He will be in hospital for 10 days and then can't drive for 6 weeks. The driving will undoubtedly cross with my little mans arrival and my mum doesn't drive either. It will be hard but they will still manage to visit and ultimately for him to get better is the most important thing.

I hope everyone is ok today? I'm off to work and actually had a really good nights sleep!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning badies :) 

mom2- glad your gramdma had a good report from docs and that your dad is doing well cancer is just plain horrible hope he keeps strong and fights it hun chin up xxxxxxx

hi to everyone else hope your all well its very quiet on here lately! 

afm- up for work at 9:30 today finish at 4:30 lifes good pregnancy's good everythings good :) cant complain what so ever! :D have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: everyone!

Thanks for all you lovely bump comments. I love my burrrrrb (aka my baby belly)! :happydance:

*Mrskg *- I found out at 3 weeks 3 days that i was pregnant this time, and i didnt even acknowledge i was pregnant for ages. Im still slowly coming to terms with the fact that i am pregnant. Its a very slow process. But the movemnt has helped loads! Now i feel baby move, its amazing, and i am accepting it more. The excitement grows as the days pass x

*Mom2 *- i am pleased your grandma and dad are doing better. You must be exhausted :hugs: x

afm...really enjoying my pregnancy, love having a bump, still havent bought any baby items...next month feels like its a good month to start, still worry daily which involves knicker checking and doppler, but have my 2nd NHS scan in less than 3 weeks, cant wait to see my boo again x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks everyone I'm glad to know it's not just me x


----------



## melfy77

Mrskg: I am slowly but surely bonding with my little one, but it just seems unreal. When I tell myself I WILL have a healthy baby in february, I get that peaceful feeling, it just feels good. 

Abi: I want that work schedule:blush: I work from 8:30 till 5:30. Because I have to take the bus, I have to leave the house by 7 am and I get home at 6:30 at night. Soooo long lol. I can't really cut back my hours because we need the money, since DH is in school...

I haven't really feel the baby yesterday and the day before, just random twitches and tiny kicks, mostly at night. looks like it's normal since I'm 17 weeks, but I used my doppler yesterday morning, and got the beautiful sound of a heart beating at 146 bpm:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sticky, I am going to buy a couple more bits this week. I think I found out at 3+2 this time, and I'm still knicker checking too.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Mrsmig....The crazy knicker-checking! I know Heart said she was knicker checking to the very end. I often wonder if non-PARL ladies have the same obsession??! x


----------



## Mrskg

Sticky I knicker check without even thinking about it now x an nope it wasn't something I done with my girls def thinks it's a pal symptom x


----------



## sticky_wishes

I know exactly what you mean! I dont even realise i am checking, its not a conscious decision, i just automatically look :wacko:

I have a v active baby which helpsmy worries, my 'burrrb' really has the wiggles :haha: Trying to see if there is a pattern developing to when i feel the movements. So far, I know 'burrrb' is wriggly around 3pm daily (now!!!). This feeling is amazing x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol least is 3pm an not am x I cant wait! Felt a few slight movements so shouldn't be long now x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, so much to catch up on as Ive not been on for a few days.
Mrs Kg , I feel exactly what you've described and reckon its normal. I keep thinking this is all too good to be true and I think its like a defense mechanism not to get too attached incase it goes wrong. Each day though Im feeling that little bit more relaxed.

Today is a good day though. I had my growth scan today and the baby is perfect and weighs approximately 2lbs 1oz they reckon. It was the most clear scan Ive ever had when it came to the face it was clear as anything like you would see on a 3D scan. It made me realise that it is an actual baby in there.
Ive been feeling lots of movement which makes it feel much more real aswell but we dont know the gender for sure and I def. think that would make it feel more real for some people. But seeing its little face today was amazing.

Because of my double womb Ive also to watch out for signs of preterm labour such as bleeding and leaking fluid. We briefly discussed delivery options as the doctor reckons that my cervix may not contract as normal with me having two cervixes and a section may be the outcome in the end. So they may recommend an elective c-section. 
Next growth scan is in 3 weeks.

I think its great that the MARL thread has been set up now, cant wait for us to graduate to there!

Stickywishes, nice bump picture. It is nice when people comment that your blooming and looking well.
Ive had that too but Ive also had someone say to me that Im massive and even my arms, face and chest are much bigger. It really bothered me and made me paranoid that Im over eating. People are saying "oh you used to be so skinny". I wonder what makes people think that its ok to be so pass remarkable when pregnant. A bit like coming up and touching your bump aswell. I think Im getting really hormonal now and things are bothering me more haha


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks just x so glad you had a great scan x I have my 20 week one to look forward too then I might have to book a private one later on x

I also go big everywhere! It's already started even hubby said last night you look huge! Yeah thanks wait till I've had another 25 weeks to grow!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thought I'd pop in and drop off some pictures of my "bump" not much change but here's my 12+2 and today's at 15+2 for comparison, DH says I look huge...yeah, that 350+ pound SOB is qualified to judge me lol!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1163.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1281.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1282.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KatM

Angel,
I had a P issue, but my losses were at 6 weeks or prior. It's not a bad idea to get your hands on some. I truly feel it helped me. 

Mom2,
Hope you get home soon. Decent news about your dad. 

Bumpy,
Bad timing with your dad. They will find a way to see our bubba. 

MrsKG,
Count me in with the knicker checkers. I wish i didn't, but I do. I have to force myself not to look the one time a week or so I don't. I still haven't bought a thing in fear of jinxing the pregnancy.

Just,
Yay for your good growth scan.

3x,
You still look toned and tiny. I see a small bump carried low. I can not believe your DH. Why would he say that? Wow, he is a very big guy. My DH weighs half his weight. 

AFM,
Enjoyed my delicious deep dish and then had heartburn all night. Need to get some tums or something. It was sooooo worth it. Off to swim in the ocean.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies.

Got my appt through for infertilty clinic, they were kind enough to point out that I won't qualify for assisted conception though. How very lovely of them, like I had forgotten. Arseholes!!!

Hope you lovely ladies are all well and enjoying your bumps/babies xxx.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, nice to see you on here. At least you've got an appointment through a step in the right direction. But thats really crap eh that you wont qualify for assisted conception despite trying for a while now! Surely thats exactly what your needing help with now just to get that BFP and then throw all treatments at it! It makes you so angry dosent it. Fertility/infertility is the one area that the NHS are clearly failing on!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, Im living on heartburn tablets just now. You deep dish sounds lovely!

3X your really petite, how can your husband possibly think your massive haha


----------



## 3xscharmer

Kat and Just - he just likes push my buttons! He thinks it's funny and he usually tells me how big I am while he's rubbing on my belly and laughing! Yup, on the one hand sooo annoying to not have a bump, I mean I'm 15 weeks with 2nd baby, on the other hand kinda nice as maybe I won't get too big and have an easy third tri like with DD.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :) 

So excited about the MARL thread! Can't wait to graduate and join you new mommies over there!

Mom2- My mom had stage 2 a few years ago and she is doing quite well now. I hope the very best for your dad. Cancer is so scary :hugs:

Kat- Mmm! You made me want deep dish pizza! :)

3x- you are sooo tiny! Cute little bump forming :) 

Justkeep- great news on scan :)

Lee- good luck with your appointment. Have you had any fertility testing before?


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Just x

Never had fertility tests before Tuckie, only rm tests, it's only the past 16 months that I've struggled to get pregnant and my gp was useless, so I have now found a wonderful gp who referred me and will also prescribe whatever I need to help.
It's completely ironic after fighting for RPL tests I eventually got my med plan in place (hopefully) and now failing to get pregnant. Joy.

Hope you are doing ok? x


----------



## LeeC

Oh and I won't be announcing any evaps this month. Learned my lesson!


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm thank you, when did u start doing routine an how did u start? X

Sticky u look lovely looks like girl bump to me! X

Mrsk I didn't allow myself to bond as I was scared to in case I had my bubble burst! I think about 28-30 weeks when my stomach popped I then felt preg an allowed myself to feel connected to my bump but even then until she was here I don't think I bonded like some do, that maybe why I didn't actually enjoy pregnancy if im honest! I love what came from it an I'm so grateful ro have experienced pregnancy etc but I can honestly say I don't enjoy pregnancy! X

Hello all the rest if you pregnant ladies hope your all good weathers better for h now fili? X

X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Daviess - I love my babies but I hate pregnancy too! I'm still sick, I had a miserable day and of course now I've got DD mimicing me throwing up lol! Can't wait for this one to be here safe and sound so I can be done!


----------



## Mrskg

Charmer I'm jealous lol I prob look now what you will full term I'll post pic tomorrow x 

Kat I forced myself to buy a few bits an bobs today x sort of feels like I bought them for someone else but at least first hurdle is over x hope you get the courage to buy something soon x

Lee :hugs: that's just shit!!! No evaps this month I pray you get the real thing an they can stuff there tests where the sun don't shine!! X

Davies my tummy has def popped but still find it surreal x I never worried with my other pregnancies so this is all new to me I thought I would just be worried about mc but I think after everything I've read an learnt on here has made me worry about them now too!! I'm really hoping gender scan helps me a bit but I thought 12 week one would an it didn't so not expecting too much x I believe until babes is in my arms the worry will stay x I dont like pregnancy either or should I say it doesn't like me lol but hey it's all worth it in the end :thumbup: 

Afm as I said to kat I managed to buy a few small things today dont think I'll buy anymore till I know gender only so much White you can buy! (I have a drawer full of stuff from first loss) I bought 2 babygro's one says I love mummy other says I love daddy when my youngest dd saw them she said what about I love my sister so that will be next purchase x I MIGHT order my buggy soon only because I really need to get organised fir Christmas so won't have money to spare in next few months x 2 weeks since nt scan an ive not heard anything so taking that as good news they said if anything was wromg they would call within a fortnight x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Davies, we started her bedtime routine at 7 weeks and it transformed her. They are all different and it was possibly down to luck, but it worked for us, and at almost 3 she still happily goes to bed at 7 every night and sleeps 12 or 13 hours solid. When I first started it she still woke for night feeds. After a while that wouldn't be until the early hours and that stopped when she was in a routine of 3 meals of solids a day at 6 months.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just seen you said how did I start, it was just a case of putting her in her Moses basket in our room at 7 after her last feed. The first couple of nights she cried as she wasn't used to being left alone, but mark told me to time how long she cried and that really helped cos it's not half as long as it seems when you are listening to it, and all your maternal instincts are telling you to go and get them. I think it was less than ten minutes she cried before going to sleep and that was 2 or 3 nights. After that she got used to the routine and enjoyed it, no more crying at bedtime pretty much ever.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!

Charmer how cute is your bump you have such a tiny toned figure you lucky thing!!!

Mrskg well done for buying a few bits, you are over the first hurdle!

Kat I hope u get the courage to buy a few bits soon, I didn't buy much until my gender scan and then went shopping mad as I felt confident this was a keeper. I'm quite glad I did everything between 20-30 weeks as I had loads of energy then but lately I have felt so tired achy and in pain!

Hi tuckie how are you? How's lexi davies? Still colicky? Hi Abi, mrsm, sticky

Lee that's shit babe! Sometimes the NHS really anger me! I hope you prove them wrong and get a nice sticky bean on your own this month!

Afm 33 weeks today, getting a little anxious the closer it gets!! I took some bump shots, will go find and post now!


----------



## bumpyplease

(images removed)


----------



## Abi 2012

hey ladies, hope your all well!! 

bumpy and charmer- great bump pics :) and happy 33 weeks bumpy!! :D not long now :happydance:

Kat- hope you buy some nice things for bubba soon, i waited till i knew the sex like bumpy before i got most stuff, had a few bits before but not much, now i have a whole lot of stuff! lol :/ gonna start stocking up on nappies babywipes ect soon u know when you find them on deals and such :) hope your ok though hun xxx

lee- the nhs are crap to put it bluntly! but atleast you got the app :) hopefully they can still help you and you will have your rainbow xxx

mrs kg- indeed there is only so much white you can buy, but you can defo get lots of cute white outfits, infact my fave babygro for josh was a white one with winnie the pooh on it it was adoraable :) 

hi everyone else hope all you mummy's and babies are doing great :) 

afm- not much to report, josh being a pain in the bum! :( but im well feeling good and not too tired, still getting up in the night and need the loo constantly, still feeling Noah move lots which is great for now till it starts to hurt cant wait till he is here now :) its going quite quickly though atm which is good. got a long shift today 11:30-8:30 so will be very tired when i get home at 9 ish might pop on for a while if i dont fall asleep as soon as i get through the door lol xxxx


----------



## Abi 2012

side view 23+4
[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/234weeksside.jpg[/IMG]
front view 23+4
[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/234front.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bumpyplease

bump is coming along nicely abi! you look great!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Will reply properly in a few hours once I'm at a PC, just wanted to quickly say...

IM 20 WEEKS TODAY!!!! HALFWAY THERE! Eeeeeeeeeek!! :yipee: :wohoo: x


----------



## wookie130

Sticky, will you find out the gender? Or do you know already?


----------



## bumpyplease

congrats sticky! great milestone!


----------



## melfy77

Abi and bumpy: beautiful bumps!! You look amazing:flower:

Mom2: I'm sorry for your dad, I'm sure he's a fighter and will pull through this!:hugs:

What is a knicker? I've never heard of this word before.

Sticky: AWESOME!!! :yipee: can't wait to get there as well!!

Lee: I'm not familiar with the NHS, but it sucks!! Why won't they allow you the assisted conception? You've been pregnant before, even more of a reason to give it a try, since your odds are higher than someone who's never been pregnant before!! We kinda have the same where I live, and since IVF became free (well still paying with taxes lol), there is a MASSIVE waiting list. But I think it's great they did this. It made a lot of people happy with little babies:happydance:

Felt babester move last night when I went to bed, big party in my tummy, I love it!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks guys, I bet once I get my bump I'll be wishing I looked more like I do now lol!

Mrskg - I'm sure you have a beautiful bump and can't wait to see pics!

Bumpy - love the pics, great looking bump!

Abi - love the bump!

Sticky - congrats on 20 weeks!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great bump pics Bumpy and Abi

Sticky wishes, it is indeed a major milestone reaching the halfway point, even better when you get to 24 and then now Im feeling great about 3rd tri. Definetely starting to relax and feel more real now


----------



## LeeC

Abi & Bumpy, your pics are so cute. What lovely bumps x.


----------



## LeeC

Agree Melfy. I'm too old to meet the criteria here, it sucks. I'm hoping to stick it to them and get my BFP this month. My ov and temps have been iffy this month but I'm putting that down to soy iso. 
I have day 21 test with my gp tomorrow but think I am 7dpo today.
I've already succumbed to poas, but won't be saying anything this time as those damn evaps always get me in trouble.
You lovelies will be the first to know if anything happens. Please keep your fx'd for me x.

Must be a great feeling Melfy, happy for you :)


----------



## bumpyplease

i will keep absolutely everything crossed for you lee, nothing would make me happier right now lovely! x


----------



## LeeC

;)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Melfy, knickers are underwear :haha: I always thought you were British but obviously not :winkwink: 
Abi and Bumpy - gorgeous bumps! 
Sticky, happy halfway!
Lee, as always, all my crossables are crossed for you sweetie. 
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for all the encouragement to buy Grey some goodies. I have the plan to do so when I hit 26 weeks. DH and I will order consumer reports on-line and get the best rated car seat. That will be our first main purchase. Then the co-sleeper, onesies, nappies, blankets, etc... This was the number I came up with to feel comfy. It's this coming Tues, so I will wait. I feel him moving like crazy and DH can hear his heartbeat when he presses his ear to my belly. 

P Girls,
I've finally been weaning. No issues at all. 

Bumpy,
You look sooooo cute. Almost there hon. 

Abi,
You also look soooooo cute. 

I'll post a bump pic when I hit 26 weeks. 

Tuckie,
How is it being in 2nd tri?

Sara,
Still having a blast?

Lee,
Good luck Hon. 

3x,
I'm glad DH was kidding around. I had no idea what he was talking about. 

Hi missmigg, missing, Wookie, and everyone else.


----------



## elohcin

Well have been a nervous wreck. But praise God, the u/s showed a baby IN my uterus measuring 6w5d (I am 6w3d) with a HR of 128. 

Prayers are still appreciated as this is only half the battle for me. Now we just have to KEEP the baby alive.


----------



## Mrskg

abi lovely bump pics x

sticky happy half way :woohoo:

melfy yay for feeling baby :cloud9:

lee i have everything crossed for you xxx

kat roll on tues cant wait to hear about your first purchase x

elo delighted for you x got everything crossed an will keep you in my prayers x

afm had a bit of a scare today got app through to see a speciality consultant x didnt say what it was for x after 2 phone calls an 15 mins of panic its to offer me extra care x FFS!!!! glad its good news but bloody hell what a fright x an i would liked to have had extra care in first half!

heres my progression bump pics x 4 weeks 10 weeks & 15 weeks x
 



Attached Files:







4weeks (4).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 0









10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 0









15 weeks 006.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tuckie27

Elo- congrats! The first time I saw her little heart beat on u/s I got all teary eyed! So happy for you :)

Kat- I think you meant 3rd tri (prego brain :haha: ). It's going pretty well. She sure I kicking a lot harder an more often! Right now I'm deali with these damn allergies. Ugh. I will have to talk Dr N about it at my appt on Tues. As far as buying her things, I have only bought her one outfit! However, I did register for stuff at target and babies r us since my shower is next month. I also had some outfits given to me already and one pack of newborn diapers my brother couldn't use. So, I do have baby stuff here even though I only bought one outfit personally. It is still so weird to look at the little clothes and think our baby will be in them! And OH can hear her heartbeat through my tummy too! The other day she kicked him in the head lol 

Abi and Bumpy- your bumps are lovely! :) I love seeing all the beautiful bumps here.

Lee- glad you're getting testing hun. Sometimes it's such a simple fix, like adding one or two medicines or supplements. I was lucky enough to get fertility testing after 2 (usually they require 3 or more). I got everything but the HSG done (because I ended up pregnant with this one before I could get the HSG test) but everything else came back normal. I didn't know whether to be happy or frustrated by that. Anyways, it does feel better at least knowing what could be wrong or not. I hope the best for you. Hoping you get some answers :)


----------



## tuckie27

Cute bump MrsK :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Cute Bump Mrs KG.

Lee, I will absolutely keep my fingers crossed for you as always, cant wait for you to get your baby. I think you would be an amazing mum after what you've been through. Are you still using the clearblue fertility monitor? Do you know if you do ovulate regularly cos I was wondering if maybe it could be like a blocked fallopian tube or something just when Tuckie mentioned an HSG. Ive read of so many people getting pregnant after that as it clears your tube.


----------



## LeeC

Absolutely Tuckie. I have my rm meds in place so hoping nothing is untoward. I have a feeling it's my cm tbh. I used Preseed for the first time this month and soy to help Ov.
Thank huni, hope you are well x.

MrsKG, what a cute little bump also x.

I'm gonna hang out in here for a while and hoping some of the good luck and positivity rubs off on me :)


----------



## Mrskg

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

just for you lee xxxxx


----------



## melfy77

Lee: I really hope hanging here with us will bring you your BFP. And you're NOT too old!! I know they need to have rules, but still...how old are you (if I may ask:blush:)

MrsM: I live in Canada, so no knickers for me, we just call them boring underwear:haha: And as for being an underwear checker, well...100% guilty:blush: :haha:

Mrskg: that's a nice bump you have there. Nice progression:thumbup:

Elohcin: Praying for your little bean to stick around for a long time:hugs:

My grandma's in town, we're having dinner at my parents tonight. She's so nice, I can't wait. And work sucks today (don't know if I've mentionned it before, but I don't like my job, so if I find something else after maternity leave, I'm not going back there). The hours suck, it's far, I just don't like the job itself, and it pays nothing, considering I have a degree. Sorry, just my rent for the day :blush:


----------



## Abi 2012

cute bump pic mrs kg!!! :) 


sticky- happy 20 weeks hun :) whats a great milestone :D :happydance:


----------



## LeeC

Melfy. I'm just a baby. 39 years young :)

MrsKG, thanks. That should do it ;)


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Just. I'm hoping to follow in your footsteps. I've already had a screwy soy month lol x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You're the same age as me Lee. This is our time. :flower:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lee - Keeping my fx'd for you, good luck you deserve to get your sticky!

Mrskg - Cute bump! Kinda jelous lol!:blush:

Elohcin - Sounds great, glad you had a good appt and hope there are many more good scans coming!

AFM - got hit by the green eyed monster, one of my FB friends announced thier pregancy and I am just itching to say I'm pregnant too!!! But trying to wait till 20 weeks to announce on FB but might end up announcing at 19 weeks instead. One week from today until I get my second blood test for downs and 2 weeks until I know the gender and it's driving me crazy! I am considering moving my gender ultrasound to next week but DH is not going for that so far lol!


----------



## KatM

Mrskg,
I see a bump coming along nicely. 

Tuckie,
Haha. Yes 3rd tri. I keep telling DH in 2 weeks, we will be 2nd tri. He keeps correcting me, but I guess it hasn't stuck. 

AFM,
Update! Target is having a baby sale. I caved and bought the Ergo Galaxy Carrier in Grey (why I was drawn to it)... Saved $20. We also bought Grey's first organic onesie.


----------



## daviess3

Loving bump shots ladies!! X

Kat get shopping!! How exciting x

Leec as usual I'm here cheering you on my lovely! My advice is drink water lots of it, the only real difference for me an it worked! I never had loads of fertile cm really either I think clomid drys it up! An I never had ewcm or very rarely ! But lexi obviously got through! So definately keep positive an spirits up! Evaps r vile an it can b disheartening but I always still tested an over analysed! Put torch on my phone behind the test everytime!! The things I used to do (hence I found out I was pg with lexi at a toilet at heathrow airport lol!) some people wouldn't test but I didn't have that willpower! Haha! Wish u luck an love you so deserve to b ur turn Hun xxxx

Hi everyone else just been feeding my Buddha who is now asleep an I can't get back to sleep immediately I have to unwind a bit!! Night ladies! Xxx


----------



## LeeC

Morning Ladies. Well...... You're bloody positivity only went and got me my BFP this month (with a little help from Preseed and Soy)!!!

Guess I'll be asking for my Clexane this morning at gp rather than day 21 tests.

Had a very faint BFP yesterday at 7/8 dpo and today there's a line, a bloody line! Not an evap, not a squinter but a great thick coloured line!!!!!!!!

Complete shock and oh I can't even put it into words after 16 months I got my BFP.

My body works, it works!!!!!!!

Started meds yesterday so now to get over the next hurdle.

Don't worry ladies, I'll give you a pic when I'm back from gp xxx.


----------



## Abi 2012

OMG lee!!!! yay!! congrats hun you must be soo soo happy hope this is your sticky bean!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay lee I guess our hoping and praying really did work!!!!! I'm soooo pleased for you! Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let us know how u get on at docs!

Melfy that's so funny re knickers!!! I remember when I used to travel to our US office they all used to laugh at me if I said knickers!!

Mrskg lovely bump coming along!!

Happy 3rd tri just!!!

And well done Kat!! Bet you won't be able to stop buying stuff now you have started its addictive!!!!

Hi everyone else x x x


----------



## LeeC

Ok, so better get to gp now x
 



Attached Files:







111111111111.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant Lee I'm so happy for you!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: 

Need to catch up :wacko: but that was lovely news to come on here to! 

Got my 20 weeks scan this morning even tho I'm 21 weeks and I'm beside myself with nerves feeling sick again :sick: need to calm down :wacko: will post pics later hopefully! Xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

That is brilliant Lee, Im over the moon for you. Really really hope this works out for you this time. Get yourself on those meds asap. Im on clexane and low dose aspirin and its working perfectly for me! Also progesterone. Just take what you can get your hands on to give yourself the best chance possible.
So exciting for you, I can see the definite second line x

3rd tri for me, I just cant believe it! Thanks Bumpy x


----------



## Hope39

Lee - how wonderful, I wasn't expecting to see that this morn. You've put a smile on my face :)

So pleased for you xx


----------



## pink80

Congrats Lee :happydance: hopefully the meds will work for you as they have for the other ladies :hugs:

I'm sure you'll be fine Fili, I felt the exact same way when I went for mine :hugs:

Just - Woohoo - 3rd Tri :yipee:


----------



## LeeC

This may show up better I hope!!!

Just back from gp who is calling to make me an appt with consultant at local rm clinic so they can monitor this pregnancy. Thank you all x.
 



Attached Files:







22222222222222222222222.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## cazi77

congratulations lee.

good luck with your scan fili looking forward to seeing pics later.

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee that is an unmistakable bfp! didnt even need the enhanced pic! i really hope they look after you and give you all they got! so happy for you!

how was your trip fili? good luck with scan, you are gonna love it! you see so much more on this one its amazing! xx


----------



## LeeC

Good luck Fili and thank you everyone x.


----------



## Mrskg

Yay :happydance: Lee x I'm :cry: happy tears for you x so delighted x we'll need to me up again an go shopping :thumbup: xxxx

Can't wait to see pics fili x


----------



## melfy77

Lee: amazing:wohoo: Yup, we're that good with positivity:haha: Althought you and your oh probably did most of the work:winkwink: 39, you're still young. That'll teach the nhs!! And for 8 dpo, that is a GREAT line!! I can clearly see it, and I suck at seeing lines. :yipee: What a beautiful friday:happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

LeeC said:


> Morning Ladies. Well...... You're bloody positivity only went and got me my BFP this month (with a little help from Preseed and Soy)!!!
> 
> Guess I'll be asking for my Clexane this morning at gp rather than day 21 tests.
> 
> Had a very faint BFP yesterday at 7/8 dpo and today there's a line, a bloody line! Not an evap, not a squinter but a great thick coloured line!!!!!!!!
> 
> Complete shock and oh I can't even put it into words after 16 months I got my BFP.
> 
> My body works, it works!!!!!!!
> 
> Started meds yesterday so now to get over the next hurdle.
> 
> Don't worry ladies, I'll give you a pic when I'm back from gp xxx.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Back from scan, it was amazing, I cried! He or she was moving around loads and all is normal with me mo thank goodness. She suspects I have a minor thing with the placenta which is quite rare but not dangerous to the baby, it's to do with 2 separate lobes in one area and needs to be monitored later on so I have another scan at 32 weeks to check all is still ok at this time, so good they're checking! Feel so drained now, will post pics later. Xxx


----------



## LeeC

Great news Fili x


----------



## bumpyplease

yay great news filipops xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Fab news Fili, looking forward to seeing the pics! xo


----------



## Mrskg

Great news fili xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

And I love all the bump pics ladies, hope mine will be as cute :winkwink:
xo


----------



## Abi 2012

Congrats fili can't wait for pics :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

LEE - congrats on your BFP, praying it's your sticky! Hope they'll be doing lots of monitoring.

Fili - yay on scan!! Glad everything went well...are you staying team yellow? Can't wait for pics!

Hello to everybody else! Congrats to those entering in their third trimester!

AFM - Dh agreed to do the gender ultrasound a week early but now I don't know what to do...should I get it at 16+3 or 17+3?? I know a week can make a lot of difference but 16 1/2 weeks or 17 1/2 weeks I just don't kknow!!!!! Also my doc does these for $35 so if they couldn't tell at 16 1/2 we'd just go back and pay for another if we had too...I don't even know if they can get me in on the date I want but if I change my appt I would only have 6 days until I KNOW!!! Freaking out now lol!! What should I do?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good news Fili that you seen your baby so active, and dont worry yourself as you'll be closely monitored Im sure.

Lee thats great your being referred to RM consultant, will it be Wishaw general? All I can say is I've had excellent care from them at the recurrent miscarriage clinic and now its called the MOT clinic where I see the consultants and midwifes. Im being closely monitored and scanned regularly which is good


----------



## 3xscharmer

Well I got all excited for nothing! Called my doc and they don't have any open on the sept 6th but said that if I ask when I get in they might have a cancellation...but really, who's gonna cancel that appt??? Sigh, looks like I have no choice but to wait and it's killing me lol!


----------



## LeeC

Just my new gp is fab, she was going to do some calls, she heard last year Hairmyers were doing the best job and scanning weekly, not that I want that. She aslo mentioned Wishaw so she said she would do some digging and get me referred. Mandy has also told me great things about Wishaw. Hope you are well lovely xxx.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

It must make the world of difference to have such a good GP. I got weekly scams from 6 weeks to 12 weeks , I didnt even have to ask. They were happy to do it for reassurance. They are a nice team at Wishaw but Im sure Hairmyres will be just as good if thats the case.
Im sure when they know what you've been through and how many losses you have had they will be accomodating.
In the meantime you just need to remain positive that this is a completely new pregnancy different from the rest. Your line looks really strong for 8dpo aswell so its looking good for you, and your age is definetely not an issue I have seen all different ages of people attending the clinic that I go to x


----------



## LeeC

Honestly, I am feeling ok with it. I was just happy to get the BFP and know that secondary infertilty isn't the issue anymore. 
x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I knew it Lee! Awesome news. And a fabulous line for 8dpo. I got my bfp at 9 dpo but nothing on an ic at 8 dpo! 
Fili great news about the scan. Huge relief isn't it?
3x, sorry he can't fit you in next week. 
Afm I'm getting a little weary of vomiting and simultaneously weeing my pants now.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mrs Miggins - so sorry, I remember peeing on myself with DD. Not there yet with this one, but still so friggin sick! Humor me and try something if you will, pick up a dr.pepper or a coke and everytime you feel sick, take 3-4 swallows of it and see if it helps...for some reason it seems to always help me and I told a couple of friends and it helped them too. Also this pregnancy hot cocoa (which is 99.9% caffiene free) seems to really be helping me and since everytime I drink plain milk it comes back up sour and in yogurt form, it's a great way to get my milk in!


----------



## LeeC

You sell it so well MrsM lol x


----------



## KatM

Lee,
Huge congrats!!!! How exciting. 

Just,
Yay for 3rd tri. 

Fili,
Congrats on your scan. 

Davies,
Are you a SAHM now? Are you getting sleep?

Hi everyone else.


----------



## lexi374

Congrats lee fab news! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fili congrats on great scan! :thumbup::hugs:

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks 3x I shall try that! I've realised why I'm being so sick today, it's because I have run out of my prescription high dose folic acid and I'm taking over the counter prenatals and they make me feel so ill. 
Lee, lol! Sorry! It's not all vomiting and pant pissing I promise you! :haha:I'm LOVING feeling all the kicks now. My mums neighbour asked me this morning if it was twins!


----------



## LeeC

Sounds like a good night out in Glasgow lol...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've only had one night out in Glasgow, but many, many nights out in Stirling, and yes that's about the size of it! I loved it! I'm classy.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone, so sorry I haven't read back it's been crazy this last week :wacko: 
Here's Me-mo :cloud9: He was wriggling and kicking like crazy today. I was a little worried about having a placenta in 2 parts but since the doc isn't worried and it's all away from my cervix and not low lying then I shouldn't worry. it's pretty uncommon to have this but the doc say it does happen and it just means a few more checks later on to make sure the baby is growing well still and that the vessels joining the 2 placentas together aren't lying over my cervix. Also the cord is 'marginal' rather than right in the middle of the placenta which is also something not to really worry about, just means more checks for appropriate growth. Me-mo has been growing really well so far so it can't be doing any damage! Besides all that Me-mo is absolutely perfect. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







memo 21+5 days old.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- congrats!!! :happydance: I'm so happy for you. I've seen you in b&b for awhile and always hoped you'd get your rainbow soon :) 

Fili- congrats in great scan hun. Memo looks great!

Afm, 7 months today! Woot :) Recent bump in journal 

Hello to everyone else too!


----------



## wookie130

Lee!!! CONGRATULATIONS! I pray this is your sticky one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wookie! Where is your bikini?


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, sorry for being so long without being on here. Its crazy parenting a bubs who likes to sleep in short bursts only, and never at night. I love him so much, but its good hes so cute I swear. I am trying to update my blog as often as I can but that's about as much computer time as I get. Hoping he'll settle down soon. I was struggling with breast feeding, and was so sore I had to pump exculsively for 24 hours to give the girls a break from the strong suck of my bubs. I am sore and cracked. It was so painful and I was so overwhelmed. I hired a lactation consultant who came the same day I called and worked with us to get a good latch which made all the difference. I am so relieved and thankful. I still need to heal, and Levi and I need to practice our latch so we get it right every time but I think I might be able to do this, which I was really not sure about a coupe of days ago. Ladies, work with the lactation consultant at the hospital and get her to check latch and tell you why its good or bad. She told me we had a good latch but didn't explain what that meant so I didn't know when it got bad, and correct it. I thought you just had to suck it up and get through the pain, but even if you get a little sore as things toughen up, it should never be too painful. Thats my lesson learned for the week.

So fun to see all the growing bellies!!

Kat - I am so happy you started buying, we waiting until 24 weeks but I remember how exciting it was when we started. I also began to feel a lot more peace about the pregnancy being successful after I started buying things for him. I'm excited that Grey has something cute for his closet - and its awesome to find great deals on things, that carrier sounds like a great deal.

MrsMig - So sorry that you are feeling sicky and pee-y. I was a pregnancy pee-er too. I am actually quite thankful we ended up with a c-section for the fact I didn't have to see how labor affected that in the long term!! haha! Hope you feel better soon.

Fili - So glad that your scan was good and everything is ok. I love the pic you posted, you can already tell he's/she's a cutie!!

Lee- I am really hoping this is your sticky bean. It can be so hard to not just expect the worst when you have had recurrent m/c but it sounds like you have an awesome attitude. Rest up and drink lots of water. I am saying a prayer that your meds and working with the doctor can help you bring this baby home.

Hi Davies, Tuckie, Wookie, and all you other lovely ladies. Welcome to the new bfp ladies I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies

Ok, off to eat dinner and head to bed...hoping for a good sleep :) 4 hours in a row would be amazing.


----------



## Mrskg

Lee where's today's test?????? Xxx


----------



## LeeC

I'll get it on soon. Wish you could upload pics straight from phone. x


----------



## pink80

LeeC said:


> I'll get it on soon. Wish you could upload pics straight from phone. x

What phone have you got? If you can get the photobucket app, you can upload from your phone - that's how I do it :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Darker I think but still very early days.
 



Attached Files:







3333333333333333333333.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Pink. I have an iphone. I'll look for the app x.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely pink lines :happydance:


----------



## pink80

Great lines :happydance:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, it looks darker to me too


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies been lurking for a while not posting much.

Loving all the bump pics I am so jealous that I will never have a neat bump. Im too big to start with. 

Filli loving the scan pic sooo cute. 

Huge congrats Lee loving those lines hun. 

AFM I have been fine until I reached second trimester not I feel like crap. Heartburn, nausea, headaches, serves me right for feeling so well in first tri. I am also between scan which seems like an age. Decided that we are no longer team yellow.


----------



## cazi77

Lee that line is def darker!!

Debzie sorry to hear you are not feeling great. It is a long time between the 12 and 20 week scans! When is your scan? cannot wait to hear if you are blue or pink!


----------



## LeeC

Being the poas addict that I am I also done smu. It's a definite dark line now :)
Anyone else get better results with samples from later in the day in early pg.
Won't bore you all with pics x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee that's definitely darker, and definitely pink. 
Debzie I struggled with that limbo time between scans. It seemed to take forever and I didn't feel pregnant some of the time. 
Croy, great to hear from you.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Croy, glad things are improving with the BF'ing! Good to hear from you, hope you are finding time to rest and relax some!

Lee - darker!

Debzie - :flower: Hi!! I feel like crap during the second tri too! I'm still sick most of the time since 6 weeks, round ligament pain and just plain worn out! Ready for Feb. already lol.

Decided breakfast was too much to handle this am and made myself a smoothie...got most of that down but just not feeling the eating thing right now, which sucks because I'm hungry and most days I'm so hungry I feel sick and too sick feeling to eat so it's a catch 22! If I am still sick on Thursday I am asking the doc to prescribe me some meds! I've had enough thank you lol!


----------



## debzie

Lee my tests were darker than fmu. 

I have bit the bullet and arranged a gender scan for wednesday this next week, means Emily can come with me and will make a great (all be it selfish on my part) birthday pressie for Chris. I feel better now. 

Glad its not just me feeling crappy. x


----------



## fitzy79

Hi everyone, like Debzie I lurk a bit but am crappy at posting...I still feel weird to be actually this pregnant and can't shake the feeling that it's all too good to be true! 

Lee.....your news merits a rare post from me....I am beyond delighted to see your BFP and yes, these early days are terrifying but there's also the hope that this time could be your time and that the cocktail of meds could finally work...I'm praying for you!! I think it was Davies who said bout drinking lots of water...I would agree that I really upped my intake and in the early weeks was drinking non-stop!! Bout 3 litres a day!! 

Fili, MeMo looks fab and great that the scan went so well!! 

MrsKg...lovely bumpage you have there...I'm just a day ahead of you and still look like I've just eaten too many pies!! 

Eloh...congrats on the heartbeat...always a relief and here's hoping it gets stronger and stronger!! 

3x...we have the same due date...only noticed. Hope the 2 weeks to gender scan fly! I'm staying team yellow but it's hard to resist the temptation!! 

Angel, hope all is going well!

Great to see so many heading towards third tri...so exciting! 

Hi to all the mummies and hope you're all enjoying your MARL thread!!


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie can't wait to find out if you're pink or blue x

Lee my smu was always better so much so I panicked a few times with fmu tests x I want to see smu test!!!!! Lol x

Lol fitzy i feel like I've ate to many pies xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie - jelous!!! Wish I could get in somewhere next week!

Fitzy - Hey, nice to hear from you! I feel like it's to good too and am worried.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Fitzy. Thanks. How you doing? When is your EDD? it seems like no time since you got your BFP, but time flies. I'm keeping everything crossed for you too and hope all is going well so far x.
I'm not taking anything for granted.

MrsKG, I'll text it to you, don't want to hog the thread with all my IC pics, there are quite a few lol x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol Lee I'm sure no one would mind you can post them on my journal if you like x sent hubby downstairs to get my phone :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Lee love it love it love it xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome lines lee!!!! 

Croy- did u find the marl thread? 

Kat- congrats for buying stuff! You and heart inspired me and I ordered a ergo late last night, the Aussie khaki and newborn insert. Can't wait to get it

Hi to everyone, I can't even keep up with the thread now!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- we love the ic pics! I almost always tested late in the day.


----------



## debzie

Lee post away I.miss poas.

Charmer it was a spur of the moment decision when I saw on tge website they jad appointments for next week. I'm so. excited. Will take the edge off my anxiety over emily starting school.


----------



## LeeC

I'm going use smu tomorrow, will post a pic.

Thanks Hopeful. How are you and those gorgeous twins doing? x


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- so excited for you! You should have no poas shame here lol we see a ton of bfp pics and I personally love then because I know how good it feels to get them! My later ones were always darker too. Fmu was always a disappointment for me.

Debzi- glad you're going to find out sex! I like knowing :) 

As for the slings/carriers: I'm getting a Boba infant and then I'll probably get an Ergo for when she is bigger. I liked the Boba because it was only $48 and had great reviews, including good safety reviews :) I like the Ergo for bigger babes though but they are quite pricey (well, they all are pricey imo but I'm pretty frugal)

Going on a girl's day with my mom today. My MIL bought us the pack and play on our registry. It has a sleeper and a changer that clicks into the top when it's set up. Love it :)


----------



## tuckie27

This is the pack and play we got: https://www.disneybaby.com/products...ayard-with-cuddle-cove-rocking-seat-by-graco/

This is the boba baby wrap. We got it in black: https://store.bobafamily.com/baby-wrap/

My mom is getting us this travel system from target: https://sites.target.com/site/en/spot/mobile_product_detail.jsp?tcin=13533329


----------



## 3xscharmer

Debzie - I'm going through my doc office, but there is a place that does them and I can call and see but since monday is a holiday I doubt they can get me in next week (I'm gonna check) so I may just have to keep my appt for 1 week and 5 days!


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Tuckie. That's reassuring to know. x


----------



## elohcin

Sorry this is a few days late, but thank you guys for the u/s congrats. I feel relieved, but at the same time I feel guilty for not being completely thankful. I mean, I AM, but I'm not resting in that...it's like I just can't be satisfied with that one positive u/s because I know things could change at any minute. I am trying to work on that in my head, though, and just praise God for what He has given me and for even allowing me another opportunity in the first place.

I think it's really stressful for me because a lot of the responsibility is in my hands, not having a great care giver selection in my area (as far as dealing with my few known issues). So I'm trying to remember that even then, I can only do so much, but ultimately God is in control.


----------



## KatM

Croy,
So good to hear from you. I'm getting breast feeding classes prebirth and right after. 

Tuckie,
I am getting the newborn, organic insert for the ergo. My GF swares by this carrier. 

Hi hopeful, Debbie, ditzy, 3x, elochin, missmigg, miskg and all.

AFM,
Spent the day at the LA county fair. Was on my feet for 6 hrs. Tired!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies! 

lee- brilliant lines :) so so happy for you :happydance:

tuckie- great to see you buying lots of stuff :)

croy- lovely to hear from you, hope your well

everyone else - hello hope your having a wonderful weekend :D

afm- 24 weeks today!!! :D feeling good still nothing to report really! :)


----------



## LeeC

Where is the MARL thread. I want to read and see how all the lovely BnB mummies are getting on.


----------



## Hope39

Is it in Parenting section?

X


----------



## Hope39

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ter-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us-3.html


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, hope you're all ok. My cousin is here this weekend but she's nursing a hangover this morning as we went out last night and saw a show. I'm fresh as a daisy and have some time to catch up before she gets up! 

I am 99.9% sure that I saw the sex of the baby because the sono said look away now if you don't want to know the sex as this picture might show you. Of course I didn't look away LOL! And it was so obviously a boy, it looked like three 'tubes' :haha: with the one in the middle being smaller. She never told us obviously but I know now and I am so happy I am having a :blue: :yipee: 

Does anyone else have a marginal cord insertion? I have this, it means that the umbilical cord is on the edge of the placenta instead of in the middle. No-one has flagged it up as being a problem I just saw it on my notes. Also baby is in breech position atm. I am hoping he stays that way so I can have a c-section. I am even more worried about a natural birth now as my placenta has an accessory lobe meaning it's a main anterior one with an extra small piece so they have to sometimes go back in and dig out the extra small piece after delivery and maybe even an erpc to make sure it's all out :wacko: so a c-section sounds better to me. 
I'm not coming off the aspirin until 34 weeks if anyone is interested. My consultant said it would do no harm to carry on for my 'psychological' reasons lol. But also it's good for blood pressure. I just think it's a good thing to take. 

So I have a 32 week NHS scan to check the placenta and to make sure that the vessels joining the big bit to the small bit are not over my cervix. Atm everything is at the top so it's unlikely to do this. If it does I will be diagnosed with a VERY rare condition called vasa previa and I will be hospitalised from 32 weeks to 35 weeks when I will be given a c-section as it's too risky to let the vessels joining the 2 placenta pieces together have a chance of bursting if they lie over the cervix. However I was reassured by a consultant I went to see immediately after my 20 weeks scan on Friday :haha: that she has never seen a case in all her time and it's so rare she really doesn't think I will ever get this. Phew! 

I am going to go for scans as much as I can to check his growth etc though, probably at least every month. I don't care if it's OTT and I'm going to bug the NHS to give me free ones given my history and the unusual formation of my placenta. I don't care if I come across as a pain in the ass I have decided to be much more pushy with the NHS as from Monday. Tbh I actually think that the NHS is better than private care if you can get their attention and care in the 1st place! 

Sorry for the long and selfish post, bit emotional and pre-occupied with safety of baby atm but still excited too although I have been having moments when I think this is not going to happen for me and it's all too good to be true :cry: I need to get my pos thinking back! xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili, you've got to love how we say we dont want to know the sex officially but yet looking at the screen when they check that area. Thats like me at my scan I really think its a girl that Im having as Im sure I got a clear view between the legs but yet I still didnt want her to confirm it Ive also had a girl feeling since day one just like you've had a boy feeling. It will be inetersting to find out for certain at the birth though.
Also with regards to a c-section I think Im going to elect to have one. They spoke last week to me asbout it and said that with my double womb things may not contract and progress as they should and could result in an emergency section, so it may be better to have an elective.
Ive thought long and hard about it and my main priority is getting this baby out safely and I'll deal with the aftermath/recovery as it will be worth it.

I know you've been in a dilema aswell about it. Im sure your doctor will discuss it nearer the time also as to what they would recommend. I can tell your gut instinct is telling you to have a section so that may be wise.

My biggest reservation has also been the same as you in that I would like another baby quite soon after. Ive always said to my husband that I would like to try again a few months after having the baby. But he has made me realise that its extremely stressful for me to go through. My anxiety has been so high through thsi pregnancy and still is , my worries that something could still go wrong. Im thinking that I want to spend my year off with my baby and really enjoy it without being pregnant and maybe a year or so down the line when Im back at work then can try again. That should give my womb enough time to repair after a c-section.
I was also worried that my womb wouldnt be as strong after a section but
Im not too concerned about this as Ive now heard of several people having even 4 children by sections and they have been fine.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Also Fili, I think that your right to push for monthly growth scans as much as Im certain you will be fine. You just need to emphasise that you have something that is rare and want it monitored.
Im getting regular growth scans now about every 3 weeks to check that that baby has enough room and also that the placenta is doing its job. It definetely is peace of mind!


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- team blue :D :blue: you were certain from the start you were having a boy :) yay congrats hun so happy for you as for the scans if you can get them go for it hun, its not easy to not know ifbabys snug and safe in there! and they say that after 27 weeks if u feel less movement to go to midwife and talk to her as movement is more important then a heartbeat, so that could help you out !!! :) hugs too you xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Abi and Just :hugs: Just I think I am completely with you on the anxiety front etc and I think we are going through the same emotions and thoughts due to different reasons. Maybe we will be more confident after successfully having one and our anxiety levels might be lower?? I definitely think that having a year off would be good for both us in terms of stress / mental break etc but we are both probably worried about the prospect of more mc's and it taking longer?? I know that's my underlying worry for number 2. I am also thinking that my priority is to get this baby out of me in the next 4 months safe and healthy so I know that I shouldn't be thinking 'a c-section would hinder a close no 2 slightly/maybe' as that has no benefit to Me-mo but I can't help but think this lol! All in all I will be so happy when I've got at least one baby and even better 2 and these stressful baby making days will be finally over. Bet you feel the same too don't you? I am 90% sure about an elective c-section and I am sure (as crazy as this sounds) that Me-mo communicates these things to me somehow LOL and I have had a strong feeling about a c-section over the last 3 weeks. Think you're right about going with instinct. 

My cousin and husband are still in bed :sleep: :rofl: GREAT as I can catch up on here.

Just it's so funny we are looking!! I think girl for sure for you, I really think our instincts are right when we've had a few pregnancies! xxx


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Fili. A baby boy :)

I know it must be a worry for you. I honestly think it would be hard not to worry with everything you've been through. I'm sorry I can't offer any practical advice but just want you to know ill be hoping the very best for you and you will be holding that special little boy soon x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili I can totally relate to how you feel. When I read your posts I think to myself thas exactly how I feel!

I know that Im higher risk that the average person but at least Im getting closely monitored. 
I think to myself that Im not even through this pregnancy so I shouldnt even be thinking of the next. My husband said to me that he's scared about going through all of this again, such as what if we have more miscarriages as its so heartbreaking and really took its toll on our relationship. Several times last year when I was so low I kept saying to him that we'd be better splitting up and he'd be better with someone else as I just thought it was never going to happen for us and I couldnt even bare to be around other pregnant people and babies it was so upsetting. 
Now I cant believe that Im where I am in 3rd tri now but I keep thinking this is all too good to be true. I just want this baby out safely thats all I care about and then see what happens with number 2.
I keep thinking that I just want 2 close together and then this journey is over with. The exact same as you said. I keep thinking to myself aswell that I technically only have one fallopian tube aswell. As much as I have two wombs my left is no good so Ive only got my right womb with the attached right tube so that kind of plays on my mind that time may be precious.

I know that Davies has mentioned a few times that she didnt enjoy being pregnant and Im the exact same. I just cant fully relax and want this baby out. By no means am I not bonding with this baby, I love it so much already. Im just not enjoying being pregnant. I want this baby out and in my arms and I want to get myself back excercising etc. to feel good mentally and physically!

It must feel great to be so fresh this morning after the others have been drinking last night haha. Im not missing hangovers thats for sure x


----------



## LeeC

And I'm with you. Loving a hangover free weekend.

I wanted to ask you what you did in the very early months regarding sex and exercise. I'm a bit nervous about both. What did Shehata have to say to you about this and safety in first tri. x

Just, that's my first main worry already. I really hope this LO is implanting in the right place. My worst fear is having another ectopic and losing my remaining tube.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, how are you feeling? I know how nerve racking the early days can be when your testing to see if the tests are getting darker. I did the very same. I bought a few packs of clearblue digitals and kept checking each week that they were progressing as they should x


----------



## filipenko32

Just SNAP in everything you said! We could be bump twins haha! Totally relate to everything you said and the toll on relationship stuff it's just a nightmare and a dream at the same time isn't it? It's so good that we can all talk it feels much better to talk and have others understand doesn't it? Xxx

Lee I think the general advice is that sex is safe and gentle exercise is safe in pregnancy unless otherwise told BUT I don't think many of us on here were too keen on the sex bit for fear of bleeding etc and all our deep seated worries. Tbh for mental reasons I would abstain from sex for a bit until your doc says it's fine and as for swimming and the like I did most days and still do xxx

Shehata said sex was safe but only after he'd scanned me at 7 weeks. Really I don't think it's a problem but we will worry if we do and worry about our hub's needs if we don't can't win. ATM I don't have sex as my hubs is on powerful hair replacing tablets and tbh I never want to and I don't like using condoms and I find it very uncomfortable because it's too tight prob cos I am not relaxed and too worried!


----------



## LeeC

Tbh Hubby is ok. I think he is worried about it too so is happy to abstain for now. as for the exercise that's good to know. Thanks huni x.


----------



## LeeC

Just I'm ok at the moment. Tests are def getting darker. I don't think any of use could ever have a worry free pregnancy and I'm already counting down the days to my 6 week scan, if I make that far.

So hubby is taking me for lunch, hope everyone has a lovely Sunday x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, will you get an early scan at 6 weeks to check the baby is in the correct place? due to your history of an ectopic surely your entitled to that?


----------



## Mrskg

lee you promised a pic of todays test :haha: we've abstained from dtd an now i feel ready to hubby refusing!!! enjoy your lunch x


----------



## filipenko32

As Just says and enjoy your lunch hun xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Enjoy your day Lee and keep positive x


----------



## LeeC

Just. They are pretty good. I can just call direct and book scan. They will see me at 6 weeks to check its not another tubal pg.

Mrs KG. I'll stick pic on before I leave.

Thanks Fili, have a nice hangover free day watching dh and cousin suffering.


----------



## Mrskg

thanks lee x you need to pop over to rpl thread xxx


----------



## LeeC

Oh my I was about to post a pic then seen that, going over now.


----------



## LeeC

1st & 2nd mu.
 



Attached Files:







444444444444444444.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrskg

brilliant progression :thumbup: xxx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks huni, now I really need to get ready before Mark disconnects our internet. Have a great day x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Its looking good Lee, brilliant progression, especially at 10dpo. Jeez most people dont even test until 14dpo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee great tests, getting darker xo


----------



## fitzy79

Fab line progression Lee!!


----------



## filipenko32

Great lines Lee mine were just like that at 10dpo xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I read back over 10 pages! :smug: :haha: 

Debzie I felt much worse in the second tri too! 
Sticky, 3x and mrs kg love the bump progression pics, beautiful bumps :cloud but
Bumpy I was too late to see yours :hissy: bet you looked amazing though!
Mrs kg def think you can bond more when you know the gender - now that I 'know' I am having a boy I feel I have bonded even more! 
Angel, Elochin :hi: 
Angel - I hope you get the progesterone, I know that the doctors can be awkward about giving it. :hugs:
Sticky so happy for you that you're feeling kicks I won't feel any till as late as 24 weeks with my anterior placenta according to consultant the other day.
Davies, Hopeful, Heart, Pups, Croy, Embo, Pip, Florida, Jen - have fun on the MARL thread, can't wait to join, so happy you all graduated successfully!! :cloud9:
Pink when are you getting married? I am sure I read you were gettting married soon?! :wedding: 
Davies, yes loving this cooler weather so much more :happydance: 
Bumpy - glad you're sleeping better. So sorry for what your dad's going through Bumps :hug: must be so hard on everyone 
Mum2 so sorry about your dad and grandma but glad you had some good news at least. :hug:
Mrs migg, interesting about the sleeping routine having a calming effect and quickly working!
Lee, Kat, Tuckie, Lexi, Cazi, Abi and Melfy :hi: 
Sorry if I have missed anyone! xxx

Ps I am getting so excited about Christmas already!!! :xmas13::xmas9:
I am ordering stuff from a Studio catalogue tomorrow and getting everything ready. Might get Me-mo before 2013 if I have to have a c-section and Me-mo's on order already!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, awesome lines! Hope you had a lovely Sunday lunch. Re sex and exercise, I was running before I got my bfp (I think it helped me to get pregnant) but I was advised to stop. I have tried to keep active by walking everywhere but it's been very tiring. I haven't done as much exercise as I should have done. 
We didn't have sex at all until about 3 weeks ago. I went on top which isn't something we usually do as mark prefers to be on top and I'm not bothered :haha: and then I instigated sex the night before last, and pulled Mark on top of me and he said he didn't want to, he said he was scared of hurting the baby and squashing it. I hadn't thought he was the kind of man who was freaked out by sex with a bump but obviously so. When I think back he stopped being interested about this time when I was pregnant with dd. At the time I put it down to other things. I'm not bothered, we've gone without sex for months before, we can do it again. 
Just, all the things you said struck a chord. I don't have the physical complications you have, but we won't be having any more children after this. I would like to but we are blessed with what we have. Mark has said he is looking forward to getting the real me back, as I have spent two years worrying and obsessing about ttc and pregnancy. 
Fili, congrats on a great scan and being almost sure you are team blue! I have no idea what I am now!
Abi happy V day! Me next week, it's a great milestone.


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- fab lines hun, as for sex i refrained from it till i had my 12 week scan once i knew baby was fine at 12 weeks i relaxed a little but all my mc's happened before 12 weeks and i still even to this day only do it for OH's needs as for exercise light exercise is healthy in pregnancy just dont over do it hun :) looking forward to hearing great news when you get your scan at 6 weeks hun ill be keeping everything crossed for you

fili- hun its the same here i feel like i want my 3rd baby close to my 2nd hun just to get it over with, still not totally relaxed yet in this pregnancy but dont know if i will be at all but im not too bad just the nagging little feeling, me and oh dealt pretty well the last year with loss my oh held me up when i was litterally falling he saved me from my grief, i lost my father in june 2011 it was devistating and totally took me by suprise, shocked is not the word as he commited suicide it was very hard to deal with, then in january i lost my 3rd pregnancy again i was devistated and had a hard time dealing with it, then at the end of january i lost my grandfather to cancer, i was very close to my grandfather he was an amazing guy who would not harm a hair on someones head so was a very sad time but at the same time it was a relief to know he wasnt in pain anymore.. anyway loss is very hard hun in what ever way it is brought to us but you just have to take it day by day and try to keep your head above water.. sending hugs to you hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/07C62750-BBCF-4C8C-B414-FBBEC45AFE97-2350-000001F5D8FE12A4.jpg

There is my 23 week bump shot!


----------



## Abi 2012

love the bump mrs m**** :) beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Abi :hugs: that's really kind of you. It does seem like everything bad comes at once sometimes and I am so happy for you that all is good now and you always sound so happy. So sorry you had all that grief to deal with, I can't even begin to imagine :hug: 

Mrs migg, you look absolutely AMAZING!! You look beautiful WHY are you worrying about weight gain :nope:, where did you put it on - your finger? Oh no, it's all gone on your bump lol!. Love your dress, where did you get it from? Incidentally...
Abi I loved your maroon top on your lovely bump shot too! It's that from your shop?


----------



## Abi 2012

hun its the past, i know its hard to think but i just put it to the back of my mind most of the time, i have kind of a front i put up to make sure i dont get emotional, i seem happy alot because i am happy, but then sometimes its very hard for me to deal with, like certain dates now ect. but i have to be strong for my little man,,, soon to be 2 little men!! :) infact the loss i have suffered actually brought me and oh closer too coz it made me realise how special he really is even though i dont show it sometimes, i know he is just amazing and such a great supportive man, im very lucky to have him :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw thank you Fili! :hugs: that makes me feel so much better. My mum took a photo of me last week and I looked bloody massive, it made me feel rubbish. 
The dress is from H&M! It was about £12 and I've worn it loads. 
I have crazy preggo hair as well. It's gone all dry. I look like Ken frigging Dodd. :blush:


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and fili yes as always my clothes are all from my shop... :) its great to get 50% off ;)


----------



## sara1

Hey ladies- 

Just got back from NY yesterday and have spent the day wallowing in jet lag and trying (and failing) to catch up! I really missed all you guys while I was away!!

Lee- Great to see you here! Congrats on your BFP, your lines look great! Keeping everything crossed for you!! Regarding sex and exercise, my DR had me abstain from the former entirely (yep! for the whole f-ing 9 months) and keep the latter mild until the end of first tri... just walking really. But he's super conservative and most of the ladies on here have had sex without incident, although many waited till the end of 1st tri. 

Fili- Great to hear Memo is doing well and you got a glimpse of boy parts! You always said you were team blue for sure!!

Mismig- You look fabulous!!! Seriously, all bump!

Abi- Happy V DAY :yipee:

Just- Happy third tri!!!! (Me too!) I can't believe we're in the home stretch!! 

Afm- Trip was awesome, though fraught with little family dramas. The only downside is that Dh's trip was pushed back and he left for China 9 hours after I arrived (I'm lucky I got to see him at all) and will be gone for 20 days :cry: 
I've got tons to do though, getting the nursery ready etc so at least that's something. I've a scan on Tuesday which I'm getting excited/nervous about, but just sort of know everything is going to be fine.

Hope everybody had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome home Sara! Sorry hubby is going to be away for so long, but you have us for company. Good to have you back. It feels like you have been gone forever!


----------



## filipenko32

welcome home Sara! Glad you had a good time and got to see hubby!! Hope you enjoy the next few weeks preparing everything :cloud9: It's great that you're going to see your baby girl again so soon too! I feel like I am due another scan and I only had one on Friday lol! xxx


----------



## sara1

I know how you feel... I'm a total scan addict (I counted, I've had 6 so far!). I honestly don't know how some people manage to avoid a nervous breakdown when they get only 3 scans the entire pregnancy!


----------



## filipenko32

I know! LOL I would be beside myself I am even (seriously) thinking of booking one next week and eating bread and jam for the next 2 weeks!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I only had 2 with Edie! That's how many you get on the NHS! I would have only had two this time as well but I had a nervous breakdown at 7 weeks and fell on my arse at 21 weeks!


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump mrsmig x

With each of my 3 dd's I only had 1 scan!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili!!! You can't eat bread and jam!!


----------



## sara1

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fili!!! You can't eat bread and jam!!

At least add some peanut butter for protein and fat :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Lol... Hubby better get used to a housewives handshake for the foreseeable!!!


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl: or tell him to call on pam an her five sisters :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome back Sara! :)

Fili- funny how you knew it was boy from the start. I was almost positive my 1st pregnancy was a boy. 

MrsM- lovely bump! 

Lol @ the hand jokes! Hubby calls it 'Palm-ela Handerson' :haha:


----------



## puppycat

LeeC said:


> 1st & 2nd mu.

:thumbup: :flower: :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9: :hugs: :kiss: :thumbup: :flower: :winkwink: :happydance: :thumbup: :baby: :cloud9: :hugs: :kiss: :happydance: :flower: :thumbup: :winkwink: :happydance: :happydance: :kiss:

OH MY GOOODNESS - CONGRATS!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the lines lee! I didn't have sex or exercise the entire time...
The twins are doing great, up to almost 9 lbs now I think. We have to go back to work mid sept and I have to bring them to daycare, it sucks to have to do that. But it's an in home daycare 2 mins from my house. 
Keep the progression pics coming!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on a boy fili!!! I guessed right for once! 

Welcome back Sara! 

Love the bump pic Mrsm!

Hi to everyone and can't wait for you all to join marl thread!


----------



## KatM

MrsM,
Cute and neat. 

Fili,
Congrats on Team Blue. It's pointless for me to tell you to try not to worry, sine that would be impossible. How about this? Do your best to stay calm and trust that your dr has it under watch.

Lee,
I was okayed for both sex and exercise... But told to reduce exercise to a moderate level. DH and I were doing P90X2 when I got my BFP.

Sara,
Welcome home. Congrats on 3rd tri. Not much longer before i join you.

Abi and Fili,
Sorry for your losses. I can relate. I had 3 within 6 months and was devastated. I still cry a few times a week for the loss of my closest companion (besides DH) over a yr ago.

Hi everyone else! Hope everyone is doing great.

hope you new mommies are getting rest and loving being mommies.


----------



## heart tree

Lee massive Congrats!!! You have beautiful lines babe! Sooo happy for you!

Hi to everyone else! I miss you all. It's hard to keep up. Mummyhood is awesome but time consuming!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok bread and jam with peanut butter on too! Mmmm sounds quite good actually lol!! Think I need to chill out on the scan front! 
Lee I can't even be bothered to do a housewife's handshake haha!! Poor hubs, maybe I should make an effort :sleep: 
Hearty so happy for you that you're enjoying mummy hood, worth every tired minute I expect but hope you're getting some sleep now xxx
Hopeful some people think putting babes in nursery early is better for them for lots of reasons like building up their immune systems, socialising - even at their ages, getting used to other people... Just hard on you I expect though :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Hopeful that's come round quick! I bet it's really hard, but it sounds like they are going somewhere lovely and like Fili said it has great advantages. 
Heart we know it's hard for you to keep up, but I love that you stop by and say hello. The photos I have seen of you all are adorable, you make such a beautiful family. 
Kat, I have no idea what that is that you said you do, but you certainly look great on it, whatever it is!
Lee, what is your next step? Is it the 6 week scan? Are you on meds already?
I ran out of my prescription for high dose folic acid last week, it's going to be another 3 days till I can get some more so I've been a week without it as I was away last week. I was taking the pregnacare supplements but they make me so sick. As I'm kind of feeling so much more relaxed about the pregnancy now (and I don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, like Sara I think it was - I just kind of know it's all going to be ok) I'm not stressing about it too much. I know baby is growing well, I can feel him/her dancing about most of the time, my belly is growing, it feels like a "normal" pregnancy not a high risk one. I was never considered high risk by the docs anyway, just by myself :blush: but how long did you all take the high dose folic acid for?


----------



## daviess3

Lee I'm soooooooo happy for you, you deserve your rainbow, I'm so pleased for you, smu was always stronger for me an I didn't exercise or dtd until after 14weeks, I drank lots of water an sat on my arse! But she's here, my hubby hoovered as apparently hoovering is bad I basically did nothing lol! X

Hi everyone else I'm reading an cheering you all on but just don't have time at mo, my weekend was manic will catch up in thr week ladies xx


----------



## sara1

MisMig- I still take folic acid, but not the same super high dose as before. I was taking 4mg now I just take 800 micrograms, which is still twice the RDA. I remember Heart saying that it's classified as a class A pregnancy drug in the first and second trimester but a class B in the third, (though I don't remember why).

Great to see you Heart and Davies! I can't imagine you're both completely swamped but in the best possible way:) 

How you doing Kat? You're in double digits as of today!!! Almost third tri :yipee:

Afm- I'm struggling a bit with jetlag/pregnancy induced insomnia... such a pain in the ass. I got myself in the pool though and I'm hoping a good swim will help sort me out. There's definitely a nap in my immediate future :)

Oh and btw anyone know when I'll stop being an eggplant? Seriously, I feel like it's been years!


----------



## filipenko32

What do kicks feel like really? I can't decide if I'm feeling kicks. I'm feeling flutters and my belly moves on it's own in kind of pulses as I watch it but I'm not feeling anything strong iykwim? Shouldn't I be feeling something more by now even with a stupid anterior placenta?


----------



## sara1

Fili- Try not to worry about it! I've an anterior placenta too and my doctor told me I may not feel those strong kicks everyone talks about. My movement sounds exactly like yours- light kicks or punches (I think) which make my belly move, lots of flutters. Last ultrasound I had she was moving all the time and I didn't feel a thing! On the plus side, we're less likely to get those painful kicks in the ribs!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara, yes it will have it's advantages! It's so weird seeing them being wrigglebums on the scan and kicking and not feeling it with the force it looks like is going on isn't it?! Hope that makes sense! Xxx

Can't be bothered to go to yoga tonight but should do I suppose!

Craving steak like mad all the time now, must be a boy lol!

Davies so funny your post about sitting on your ass for 26 weeks, :rofl: how did you stay so slim! I remember you getting your hubs to Hoover lol


----------



## Nicki123

Hi everyone :wave:. I'm making the leap over to the PAL thread. This, and setting up my ticker, is part of my positive attitude which I HOPE will last longer than 5 minutes. it's going to be tough but I'm hoping it will help to share the journey with others who know what it's like.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi nicki welcome, this is my fifth time lucky and lots of us on here were fifth time lucky! I really hope this is your rainbow, staying positive really helped me in the first tri x


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks!
Oh well that's a good omen already! Fx I can join the 5th time lucky club :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Nicki, welcome. You'll find great support here. It is a nerve racking time which I dont think ever ends until we have our babies here safe.

Fili. With my anterior placenta I started feeling movement at exactly 22 weeks on the dot. For me it felt like bubbles bursting and gradually got stronger each day. Now I feel quite strong movement and kicks even in the ribs quite often. I love it. I worry when I dont feel movement for hours but its obviously established waking and sleeping patterns already. Its so lively at night before I got to sleep.
My placenta is anterior but high up apparently. So many of us seems to have anteriors!

MrsM, another lovely bump picture. You dont look heavy at all. Definetely all bump. I know what its like though as I just feel massive but today the cleaner at work said Im definetely all baby and she cant see any weight gain. That made me feel good after last week being told that Im massive and even my arms and face are much bigger!!


----------



## sara1

Just- I'm sure you look fabulous! Someone should seriously write an etiquette book for morons who don't know how to talk to pregnant women. My dad said something similar when I saw him in NY... hadn't seen me in a year and the first words out of his mouth were "wow, you really are getting big aren't you" :grr: I wanted to strangle him with his tie!

Welcome Nicki! Congrats on your BFP! Hope this is your sticky bean, I'm loving the PMA! Are you taking any meds or following any sort of treatment plan this time around?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara I agree, there should be a book written on what not to say to pregnant women. I thought to myself what makes people think that its ok to just come straight out and say certain things!
Im getting to hate when people say "oh your getting big" I prefer if their more specific and say my bump is getting bigger haha


----------



## filipenko32

Def should be an etiquette book! My 'friend' who is a similar weeks on to me said you're huge! I chose to take it as a compliment :smug: and :tease: to her!


----------



## Abi 2012

Hello Nicki welcome and congrats on your bfp! :) i hope you get as much from this tread as the rest of us do :D and hope this is your sticky bean! xxx

how is everyone else today, im shattered josh is being a pain, and i just wanna go to sleep! anyway hope your all well xxx


----------



## LeeC

Welcome Nicki :)


----------



## Nicki123

Thanks for the welcome everyone, how lovely :)

Sara we have made a few changes since we got back our unhelpful 'everything is normal' test results at the end of last year. We went to see a nutritionist who put us on a healthy diet (its all about the protein!) and a shed load of vitamins, I've been going to acupuncture and I'm taking baby aspirin. The dr doesn't seem all that interested so we're sorting ourselves out. I think the chemical last month was just unlucky and the egg didn't snuggle in at all to start with so I'm not not getting despondent that the changes haven't worked... I'm hoping it's all going to pay off this time.


----------



## sara1

Nicki- It's frustrating when the doctors can be so callous and unhelpful, but it sounds like you've got a good plan in place :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome nicki :wave:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah thank you Just. I have grown another chin however! And yes yes yes to etiquette! My mums neighbour asked me if twins ran in the family the other day! And then I bumped into my old boss who knew me when I was pregnant with Edie and when I told her I was due at the end of December looked really surprised and said she didn't think I was that far on, as I was very neat again like I was with her. So it seems everyone thinks different anyway. 
Welcome Nicki! I hope you are here for the duration. 
Well the walk back from the park with DD today half killed me. My back was killing me when I got home. I feel so unfit :-(


----------



## tuckie27

Welcome Nicki :) You will find a lot of support here. Congrats on your bfp!

Sara- I think I'm still an eggplant too so it'll probably be awhile :haha: 

Fili- I have an AP too but I feel a lot more than I thought I would. At first, the movements felt like muscle spasms or twitches and I always felt them while laying on my back. For the last 4 weeks or so I feel her kicking pretty hard and its much more distinct than the flutters or muscle spasm type feelings I used to have. Now I feel distinct kicks and also can feel when she rolls around. OH can feel her kicks from the outside too. I feel her in all positions too, sitting, laying on my back or side, etc. Im not sure if I'm feeling more than most with AP but I'm pleasantly surprised because I worried I'd rarely feel her but that's def not the case for me so you may feel more eventually as well, even with the ap.

I wonder if there's a link between rpl and ap since so many of us have it? 

People have told me I look big or even huge and I dont really care. I'm pregnant, dammit! I mean, we're supposed to get big. That's part of being pregnant! So it doesnt bother me when people say stuff like that. However, I didn't like it last week when my grandma asked me how much weight I'd gained in front of the whole family! :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Tuckie :hugs: I think Grandmas are the worst! I am just waiting for my grandma in law to say something untactful. I feel like I am about to boil with rage when I hear what other people have said to you all and I feel like that when people say it to me but I just smile and say thank you really genuinely in the hope that this annoys them as much as they have annoyed me! :muaha: but really they probably don't mean any harm... or do they, I dunno!


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: everyone!

Welcome Nicki! This is a great thread for support. First tri is an emotional roller coaster, just try and stay positive. Sorry your doctor is no help, must be frustrating. Wishing you lots of luck and sticky :dust: x

Lee!!! Congrats honey! What a fab ic test, my pink lines looked just like that at 10dpo. Love and sticky :dust: x

MrsM, u look fab! U r tiny, and have a lovely neat bump x

Fili, the kicks felt at first like muscle twitches. Do u have a Doppler? My 'burrrb' always kicks my doppler, and it makes a "wuurrrrp!" sound. It used to help to lie on my back, listen for the kicks, relax n concentrate on my tummy. Then after a while I could recognise the difference between gas/twitches and baby. Now they are proper nudges which I get. I have a posterior placenta which helps. Your kicks will become more recognisable soon :) x

Ladies, the amount of people that have said to me...'are you having twins', 'are you sure its not twins, one can often hide', 'your huge', 'Christ, your gonna be massive', 'only half way, cor your big'.....all pleasant comments eh?!?! :haha: I don't care though, cos I'm pregnant n healthy, and baby is happy, so everyone can say what they like! Then others say, 'oh it's a lovely neat bump, all out the front, you haven't put on weight elsewhere.' so good n bad comments :shrug: *People don't think b4 they speak :dohh: x

Evening everyone else! Can't remember much else, sorry! Hope all you lovely ladies are well. Hugs to all bumps n babies on the thread. I'm tired today, had work then have cleaned n tidied the house. Yawn...

So, lying in bed tonight and got DH to feel my tummy...HE CAN FEEL THE KICKS!!!!!! :cloud9: Ridiculously happy! :wohoo: Baby is rolling round v happy and DH is thrilled!x


----------



## wookie130

Sticky, I hate those "you're huge" comments.

If I am huge, at least I have an excuse...I'm pregnant. I'm not sure what their excuse is for having big fat opinions that projectile vomit from their huge mouths.

Please chalk the above statement up to the raging hormones. Thank you.


----------



## jenny25

hi girls sorry not been about im exausted i just wanted to jump in to share pictures of kieran i will be doing his birth story tomorrow as i will be having a little break paul is taking the kids out so i will try to do it tomorrow i will also catch up and read back too xxx

https://s1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/Facebook/Kieran%20John%20callender/


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm home!!:happydance::wohoo:

First of all, thank you ladies for all the kind and encouraging comments! My dad is doing well. He didn't get to come back to Nebraska with me, as planned. We're still trying to coordinate his medical care so he'll probably end up having a second surgery in California then coming to Nebraska for his follow-up treatment. 
I'm very happy to be home. I've missed my hubby and my boys! Plus, I'm almost 33 weeks and I'm ready to start on my nursery! I came home to my hubby having finished the renovation on my sewing room, bought new chairs for my living room, completed art projects all over my house, bought us a new bed and bedding set, and cleared out the nursery completely!!!:happydance::kiss:
Such a blessing! My hubby rocks!
I'm ready to focus on my pregnancy again. I've been having to ignore Gloriana while I was in CA, I needed to help my dad and grandma. I'm so glad I was able to do that, but I'm ready to just be pregnant again. 
So I went shopping! I bought some nursing bras and nursing tanks, a robe for the hospital, and woombies!!
Look at these things! https://www.woombie.com/wrap_and_snap.html
I bought 2 of the wrap and snap, 2 of the houdinis, and 2 of the cozy drys for after bath! All my boys LOVED being swaddled, and wish I would have had these! Such a good idea!
I'm thinking of getting one of these for the labor and delivery. I hate hospital gowns, they are so uncomfortable, but I may be getting an epidural so I need the low back. These just seem so comfy. https://www.prettypushers.com/products.html


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm so happy to read all the good news! Congrats, Lee! 
I love all the new pregnancies!
Now, who is in the next wave? Seems like we have a bit of a gap between all the babies just born and ones coming up?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I get the "huge" comments all the time! While I was in CA my aunt said something every time I walked by about how she's convinced its twins! :haha: I guess when you're on your 6th child the tummy just swells up bigger and faster.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, sorry I havent been on much, I'm just not feeling very positive at the moment.

I'm glad to hear everybody is progressing well, Lee and Pad so PLEASED for you ladies.

How is everybody?


I did a CB digital this morning and so wish I hadnt, it' only reading 2-3weeks so I'm now fearing the worst. I got my BFP at 16DPO on Thursday 23rd Aug, FF is saying I ovulated on Tuesday 7th Aug so I really should be around 4 weeks from conception.

I'm just numb :cry::cry:. The only glimmer of hope is I could be just borderline 3 weeks as for some reason my babies, even the one that resulted in my DS are always a week behind.

:help: ladies xoxo


----------



## Abi 2012

angel- dont get worked up i had a scan when i was ment to be 7 weeks but it showed baby was only 5+6 weeks! so i apparently found out i was preg when i was 3 weeks its not always bad when tings like this happen keep your chin up and maybe talk to you doc about a scan to put your mind at ease??


----------



## sara1

Angel-I know it's really hard to stay positive, but try to remember that those tests are not accurate and can really screw with your head. You may have ovulated or implanted a few days later than you thought. Don't lose hope! Do you have an early scan scheduled? :hugs:

Mom2- Welcome back! I'm pleased to hear things seem to be on track with your dad and that your hubby was super productive while you were away. I think you're next!

afm- scan today! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Angel, I'm so sorry you didn't get the 3+ on your digi. I hate those things. Like you say it could be a borderline result. Another girl I know on here actually emailed them and they emailed back saying they aren't an exact science at all. I really hope everything is well. Do you have a scan coming up?
Mom2, good to have you home. Pleased you have spent time with your dad and Grandma, and I hope you get your dad to Nebraska for round 2 soon. Love that your hubby got all that work done while you were away. That's awesome. 
Sticky - how fabulous that hubby got to feel the baby. I truly think that's one of the most special moments of a pregnancy. My daughter felt a kick the other day, and got my phone and put "the wheels on the bus" on, and held it to my bump for baby to dance to, how lovely! 
And yes, who is next? I think it might be Bumpy and Sara, who else in the later stages of third tri?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mom2 just seen your ticker you are further on than Sara! For some reason Sara I thought you were 30+ weeks! So Mom you could be next!


----------



## sara1

So I think our delivery schedule :haha: looks as follows: 
Nothing in September unless someone goes early, then in October it's Bumpy next (where are you Bumpy??) then Mom2 and then a break until November when it's Tuckie, followed me, Just and Pink (all due the same day), then Kat, then Abi, then I get confused!

Now that I wrote that I'm sure I'm missing people!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat is before Abi, by just over a week I think, in mid December, then Abi, I am due a week later and Lexi is due around the same time as me, just a couple of days later I think!
We need to make a list!


----------



## Abi 2012

oooh i love all this talk about who is next lol !! :) gets me all excited going to my friends this weekend to go look through her little boys clothes that he has out grown :D love to get new things yay!! :D


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ladies, thanks for trying to keep my chin up, I'm very teary and low this morning but am trying to keep reminding myself it is early days etc. My temps are still high (yes mad woman here is still temping) but my symptoms aren't very strong. Again, I know it's early days.

I see the RMC specialist on Thursday and my GP on Friday so hopefully I will know more then. Early scans here are pathetic, it took them 4 weeks to call me the last time :growlmad:. I'm just praying the RMC specialist will be able to do one on Thursday.

I did google the Clear Blue digitals and they are notorious for being inaccurate, apparently they even admit this themselves. Many have posted that they went on to have healthy babies and the CB Digital read 2-3 weeks throughout so I'm praying and hoping.

If any of you are religious would you mind saying a wee prayer for me? Thank you xo


Now more positively;

Exciting times seeing all these delivery dates ladies!:thumbup:

Sara... Good luck for your scan today :flower:. Looking forward to seeing some pics :winkwink::baby:


----------



## Abi 2012

angel- i hope the rmc specialist can help you hun, just try not to worry to much, i will be looking forward to hearing how it goes, and as for symptoms they come and go all the time, lots of ladies on here have had issues with symptoms coming and going in 1st tri and look at us all now :) and your temp being high sounds like a good sign hun i do hope you realise we are all here to help and try to comfort and support you hun non of us want you to feel like you are and we all know how you are feeling! sending lots of hugs to you sweetie to get you through till you see the rmc specialist on thursday 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Angel. You will give yourself a heart attack with thsoe Clear Blue Digi's!!! I have stopped temping and testing for now.
It's not easy though. Hugs xxx.


----------



## fitzy79

Angel, those clearblues cause nothing but stress! I refused to use them this time around as couldn't bear the analysing and worrying that goes with them!! I'll say a little prayer for you later. 

Welcome to the thread Nicki!


----------



## wookie130

Here in the states, the Clearblue Digis don't have the indicator on them that says "___weeks" or whatever. It's either PREGNANT or NOT PREGNANT, and seriously, I think that's the better way to go, so that the expectant mother isn't stressing about how far along the test is indicating.


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

sorry ive not updated for a few days, been busy but have been trying to read on my iphone although its hard to post sometimes!

Lee - those lines are getting lovely and strong! im so excited for you, how are you feeling?

kat - well done on your purchases! bet you wont be able to stop now! i still go into the nursery nearly every day to look at all my little man's lovely clothes!

tuckie - love the bits you have got!

abi - sorry i missed v day! fab milestone!

yay fili - a gorgeous healthy boy, exactly what you wanted! so pleased for you! did you say you were going to name him leo?

mrsm - that is a lovely bump you got there! time for some more! fili? just? sara? come on girls dont be shy!!!!

welcome back sara! we have missed you! glad you had a nice time though! good luck with scan today!

hopeful - cant believe the time has come to go back to work already! how are your lovely little twinnies? thanks for stopping by all you mummies by the way, its great to hear from you and we all understand you are very busy nowadays! i stalk the marl thread regularly and cant wait to join!

welcome nicki - 5th time lucky for me also! 

welcome back mom2 - glad your dad and grandma are ok, must be lovely to see the hubbie and kids again!

angel - thinking of you hun, those digis are not reliable and the doctors/hospitals hate them as people look into them too much. every time things have gone wrong for me the digi has not progressed from 1-2 weeks so the fact that it is 2-3 is a good thing. i think you are on the boarderline and may have implanted late. keeping everything crossed for you.

hi to everyone i have missed - stickie, wookie, mrskg, charmer, pink, just etc etc

wow am i really next? how exciting/scary/amazing!!!! Cazi is due just before me i think but she doesnt come on this thread much, and i think mom2 is due the week after me! yikes 6 weeks to go......


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps I think you're next to join the MARL thread haha!! Exciting!! :cloud9: :cloud9: Yes we're definitely calling him Leo - just a case fo choosing the middle name now - Benjamin I like...
Angel - it's so hard hun, I will say a prayer for you. Strangely enough FORCING myself to be positive helped a lot in the first tri, I got less positive in the second tri! because I had stopped making the effort iykwim? I had ZERO symptoms up to 7 weeks pretty much exactly. And don't talk to me about Digis :wacko: The one thing for sure is that they are unreliable because they have the massive variable of quantity and darkness of pee. Believe me I know, I have spent probably around £300 on them if not more for all my pregnancies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WASTE OF MONEY! Don't worry about feeling down on here we all know how you feel and then some :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Wooks hun your avatar is both funny and scary :rofl: how you feeling?


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah as Abi said all the ladies had issues with symptoms on here and the MARL thread too, they def come and go and are particularly non-existant just before scans. All my symptoms came in the 2nd tri and so I found them worrying and not reassuring :wacko: but that can be normal too! :wacko: 

Yesterday I called 3 docs (hmmmm not OTT or anything!!!) to check on my split placenta situation and all 3 said it wasn't an issue and they really don't think I will get Vasa Previa where the vessels joining the 2 pieces together lie over my cervix as it's so so rare. They said my placenta isn't low and will most likely go even higher and maybe fuse together as the pregnancy goes on!! Weird! One doc thought it might be caused by a vanishing embryo and one placenta was partly formed from it which joined with Me-mo's. One doc said she'd bet her year's salary on it an they all said I could have a normal birth so long as the baby isn't still breech. Still pondering over an elective c-section though. :wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Girls, you are all wonderful, *THANK YOU!* I always implant late from what I can tell so I'm just going to convince myself for now that is what is going on, and I'm never using those bloody digis again.

The last time this happened with the digis I did MC but my temp had already dropped and the digi said 1-2 when it should have read 3+.

I'm still nervous as you can all understand but I must remain positive and relaxed for my sanity and bubba's health :winkwink:

I think I'm also getting a UTI as I've had those stingy bladder pains this morning, if I recall this can be another pregnancy symptom so I'm praying ladies, I'm praying!

Fili... I love the name Leo :thumbup: And seriously £300?!? I think the NHS should prescribe them free for us crazy ladies!

Bumpy... you getting excited?

Wookie, I wish they would change the digis here too after reading your post

xoxo


----------



## bumpyplease

love the name Leo fili! we are still struggling with a middle name! OH doesnt want one and i do!!!!

I am getting excited Angel, feel really ready and organised, everything is done apart from the hospital bag but im also starting to feel a little anxious about labour, the birth and knowing what to do with him afterwards iykwim? i guess its normal - its such a life changing thing isnt it!


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone... selfish post alert!!!
Scan went great, baby girl is still measuring about a week ahead and was sucking her thumb the whole time. The bad news is that dr said I was definitely having a section! He's not willing to risk natural labour with my clotting issue. I am seriously bummed about this, but I guess in the grand scheme of things I should just be happy she's healthy. Does anyone else have a serious clotting issue whose been told they can deliver naturally?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Angel please dont stress over those digis. They can be a good and a bad thing. They worked for me but Ive read lots of people stress over them and get inaccurate results. The fact that its showing 2-3 seems normal to me and its obviously progressed from 1-2.

Bumpy, how exciting that you are next. When I see your ticker so far on I know we're not too far behind.

Jenny, the pictures of Keiran are great. He is so beautiful. It makes me so excited now for my baby to hurry up and come along. I wondered how you are finding the recovery from the section?


----------



## LeeC

Angel, glad you are feeling better, I've had so many "moments" with digi's, all that money for all that stress!!!
I just succumbed to testing though this afternoon as I am still only 12 dpo today, so just making sure that this LO is still digging deep.

Sara, great news huni x

Fili, love leo too but I'm biased as my christian name is Leona lol x

Hello everyone, hope you all don't mind me posting my 12 dpo test x.


----------



## LeeC

Afternoon test.
 



Attached Files:







55555555555555555555.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sara1

Mind?? we live for pics in here!!


----------



## LeeC

Sorry Sara, I forgot I am in great company lol


----------



## sara1

Looks like your lines are progressing nicely!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

woohoo test looking great lee :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Tests are looking great Lee, I think this is looking really good for you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, don't forget we are ALL graduates from some sort of ttc thread or other in here, photos of positive tests are like crack for us, we can't get enough of them :haha: and that, my lovely, is a beauty :thumbup:
Sara, sorry to hear you have to have a section, but I suppose knowing about it now gives you time to mentally prepare for the fact that that's how it must be. When you say she is measuring a week ahead, is that the date you are going by on your ticker, or is it a week ahead of that? I suppose either way they will want to do the section a couple of weeks early won't they to reduce the risk of natural labour? 
We have our boys name chosen, it is actually a name that one of our members has given a boy already but I had already chosen it, so I may look like a copycat! We also have a middle name, which is a very old fashioned but unusual name Mark found a couple of his ancestors had when he traced his family tree a few years ago. Personally I'm not struck on it, but I can live with it and it will be nice for him to have an old family name. For a girl, I would have loved to have named her after one of my grandmothers or great grandmothers, but I have a choice of Hilda, Alma, Muriel or Elsie, and I don't think she would thank me! :nope: so we are going with perhaps another family name from Marks side, with a middle name being Deborah after his sister who passed away last month. 
Sorry that was a bit of a ramble.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Still gotta catch up, but really selfish post here: I got an appt for Thurs to see what baby is!!! I. ONLY. HAVE. TWO. MORE. DAYS!!! I am freaking out lol!! So Dh told me not to cancel my appt for next week so we can reconfirm but I told him that if it was obvious and we were confident that I would just turn next weeks appt into a 28 week 3d!!! I am so friggin excited! And today's already flown by, just gotta get through tomorrow and most of Thursday lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay 3x how exciting! Do you have a gut feeling? My guess is another girl for you!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Totally wouldn't stress over digi's, they don't sell those in the US (far as I know) but ya gotta figure it's electronic so there's room for error and just like a computer or ipod they can malfunction!

Bumpy - getting so close now, you ready to have that Baby? I sure am ready to see some more pics!

Jenny - Love the pics, soooo cute!! Just want to give him :hugs::hugs: lol!

Fili - I love Leo too!! 

Lee - getting darker...and yup, we love looking at lines!! 

Sara - glad you had a good appt. sorry about the section!

Mrs. Miggins - Hi, seems like you have a little name drama going on...I've picked the names, DH isn't crazy about them BUT I wanted to name our daughter Olive but everyone hated that (cept my family who supports me unconditionally) and with all the fighting that DH and I were doing and all the pressure from his family, I caved (I blame hormones) and went with DH's choice Olivia...so when I was 12 weeks I started picking out names and DH just happened ot mention if it was a boy he'd be naming him...I of course flipped my wig and told him that if he wanted to name this one then he should've let me name DD what I wanted and it was just too damn bad because I AM NAMING THIS baby and we are not going to tell family until the birth (I might tell mine...but don't tell DH lol) because I don't really care that So-and-so brother's, uncle's cousin, knew someone with that name and they became a stripper or whatever else excuse someone wants to throw in to bash the name!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yay 3x how exciting! Do you have a gut feeling? My guess is another girl for you!

With DD, I had that strong, overpowering, sixth sense that she was a girl and I knew beyond a doubt that's what I was having...this time I have no strong feelings one way or another, I keep on dreaming that my ultrasound shows a boy, but I am really hoping for another girl! DH of course doesn't want the family name to die with him so he wants a boy and I don't want to name a boy the family name...tradition sucks lol! What are you hoping for????


----------



## tuckie27

Angel- just going to reiterate what everyone else has already said about cb digis: they are notoriously unreliable and making women crazy here! 

Lee- beautiful lines hun! 

Fili- Leo is very cute :)

Mom2- Glad your trip went well and hubby did all those chores for you! How nice :) what part of California does your dad live in? 

Sara- If you're measuring a week ahead then you're due when I am and if you're getting a c section for sure than you may end up bumping ahead of me on the list! I can't believe we're after bumpy and mom2!!! 

I have a Dr appt today and will start going every 2 weeks now and then once per week the last month. I am excited for my appt but I really miss all the scans I got the first half of the pregnancy :( I guess I was just spoiled then! Bay is kicking me like crazy as I type this though, so she reassures me plenty when shes doing all these karate moves :) hope all of you have a great day! 

Any pump recommendations from you marls would be great! I've heard good things about the Medelas but specific model recommendations would be greatly appreciated! :D


----------



## AngelSerenity

Girls sorry about the selfish post, I'm either having a very trying day or what will become another shitty one. 

I've started having some brown staining and those pinchy cramps. Normally if I get a minor bleed it's bright red. In fact sorry if tmi but I can feel flow while I'm typing. 

Looks like this morning was an omen. 

Think this isn't my time AGAIN, dead. 

I'll update tomorrow x


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies. Oh wow this is a really fast moving thread. I can see I'm going to have my work cut out keeping up with you guys. Here is what I can remember...

Angel I'm so sorry you're going through such a crappy time. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:

Lee that is an AMAZING line on an IC. I don't think I've ever had a line like that on one of those. You've got an early implanter there, all good signs.

Sara YAY for a good scan

Fili Leo is a strong contender for us as its DH's dads name. Love it!

To all the ladies with bumps who are due soon - you guys give me so much hope! Good luck!

Oh and fili and everyone of you who mentions their symptoms didn't start til later on, I could just hug you. I cannot hear that enough! Keep it up.

I have missed loads but hi to everyone else x


----------



## jenny25

Hey just thanks chick , it's not bad the recovery I've had burning on my left side of my scar and my right side has an infection but so worth it for the little man xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Angel I'm sorry to hear about the dreaded brown, remind me are you on any medication? Unfortunately all my mc started with brown spotting but I also had a bit with this pregnancy. As soon as I started the progestetone the spotting stopped and I'm now 6 weeks away from giving birth! Are you on progesterone at all Hun?thinking of u, hugs babe xx


----------



## LeeC

Angel, I will be keeping everything crossed for you. For now I'm just sending you a big hug xxxxxx.


----------



## LeeC

Bloody hell Bumpy. 6 weeks, did you buy a time machine!!! That has seriously flown by :)


----------



## sara1

Angel- Sorry to hear your having such a shitty time. Try not to lose hope entirely. I had some brown spotting early on which didn't amount to anything and I know others have had as well. Keeping everything crossed for you.

MisMig, Tuckie- Technically based on LMP (which is my ticker) I'll be 28 weeks friday with an EDD of 30/11, but the baby has been 6 to 8 days ahead on every scan since the beginning. My Dr wants to schedule my section for 16 November (38 weeks) but I told him I'm hoping for a bit more time... If I have to have a section then I want to do it November 22nd- It's my mother's birthday, and (this year) Thanksgiving. 
Tuckie what's your EDD?

Jen- Good to hear your doing well!


----------



## Abi 2012

angel - im so sorry his is happening... i had brown discharge with my mc's but dont lose hope as alot of people have said brown isnt always a bad sign could just be left over from implantation? go to docs and tell then they should be able to get you a scan ?? will be watching for news and im hoping its good news hun xxx hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

lee- what amazing lines congrats honey looks like this is your sticky bean 
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


sara- congrats on a great scan, sorry to hear you have to have a section.... but atleast ur gonna have a healthy bubba :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

mom2- what a great hubby u have :) lovely that he got so much done while you were away :D glad you had a good time too xxx

hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Angel- As Sara said, some other ladies here had early spotting and are okay now. I hope this isn't another loss for you hun. Any cramping or low back pain? :hugs:

Sara- My EDD is Nov 23rd. I understand not wantibg to have her early. I dont want to have her too early...but not late either! Maybe our girls will share a birthday :) We got a lot of girls coming after Bumpy's boy!


----------



## filipenko32

Angel I had it too!!! I honestly think it can be a very good sign as I only got it in this pregnancy! Mine was bright red too and lasted 1.5 days lightly at 8 weeks. Obviously if it gets heavy etc then not a good sign but sooo many on here had bleeding.

Nicki - just to remind you :haha: i had no symptoms till 7 weeks and even then much much worse in 2nd tri :hugs: know how you feel x


----------



## padbrat

Can I join Lee and sneak in here too?

Avoided testing as long as possible as too scared... caved on sunday. Am now 6 weeks today.

Have had light brown spotting for a few days... spotting is always bad for me, but who knows. Am trying not to worry as will not help.

Off to Drs tomorrow to beg for a scan!
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-02 08.34.53.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sara1

Padbrat- Great to see you in here!! Congrats. I hope you manage to get a lovely reassuring scan tomorrow! Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## filipenko32

Pad so great to see you here. I really hope this is it for you, will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## KatM

Hi Beautiful Ladies,

Angel,
I am so sorry you are spotting brown. I know some ladies had this and continued on. Sending prayers your way.

I would suggest not buying digis. We dont have those here and everyone who uses them seems to get very upset. i am glad i did not even know to keep testing past a BFP.

sara,
yay for a great scan. are they moving your EDD up a week? i moved my ticker up 5 days based on my scan results as i was not sure when i ovulated. do you know for sure when you concieved? i am sorry that a c-section is being decided for you, and the important thing is both you and baby are healthy. how are things without dh?

bumpy,
omg! you are sooooo close.

mom2, 
welcome back home.

3x,
um, you should definitely be able to name your baby. i vote team pink for you based on how damn sick you have been.

Lee,
great progression. i didn't even know to check progression, but i am happy i was naive as it seems stressful. i am grateful yours are growing darker and darker.

Nicki,
welcome!

padbrat,
welcome. i hope that the spotting is nothing.
you are much calmer than i was.

New Girls,
Don't worry about freaking out and needing support. we have all been there. i was literally a nervous wreck until i saw my first HB and went on holiday for a month and had no choice but to "let go and let God" so to speak.

Hi missmigg,
i know you had some name drama, but i can't remember what i read. did you leo? anyways, thinking of you.

jenny,
i am so happy that you and baby are healthy and well. interested in your birth story when you get free. hope your hip and the infection go away soon.

hi fili, wookie, abi, tuckie, mrskg, heart, hopeful, davies, croy, pup, and everyone else.

AFM,
this was my official buying things for Grey day, but as you know I started early. DH and I will decide on our carseat tonight. I am so happy and grateful to of made it to this point. 
i have also continued to wean off the progesterone and have had no issues for all you P girls. i am still deciding whether last night was my last shot or not. it might just have been.


----------



## filipenko32

Really really want some chocolate :munch:


----------



## filipenko32

And don't have any :sulk:


----------



## Hope39

Poor hubby will be on a chocky run then at 10pm:rofl:


----------



## sara1

Hey Kat- Great to hear you're shopping... I think I may do some baby retail therapy tomorrow! I've know idea what my due date is anymore!! It's looking like a scheduled c-section on Nov 16 if my dr gets his way. I'm still hoping I can hold out till Thanksgiving (Nov 22)! Sweet of you to ask about life without Dh... Tbh it sucks:(

Poor Fili..., or poor Fili's Dh- Late night chocolate run it is :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

I just screamed at hubs into the other room that I want some chocolate and he's pretending he didn't hear me!! :shock: Even my neighbour heard that, maybe he'll go instead :haha: We've got to be demanding preggo divas once in a while haven't we?


----------



## bumpyplease

LeeC said:


> Bloody hell Bumpy. 6 weeks, did you buy a time machine!!! That has seriously flown by :)

Tell me about it!!! Scary!!!!!

Pad so good to see you in here!! Keeping everything crossed for you and lee, this thread has been a seriously lucky one so far!!!!! 

Fili I just had a bar of cadburys caramel......jealous much? :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

just a quick question for you ladies, is it normal for baby to be breech still at 24 weeks? just worried as i think josh was head down by now but noah is still breech i can feel by the lower kick ect...,


----------



## bumpyplease

Apparently they won't stick in position until at least 34 weeks so you have plenty of time for him to turn xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, Mark and I just shared a block of plain chocolate and I had to crack open another. Mmm. (sorry :haha:) 
Kat, pleased you feel confident about weaning off the P. I had no issues coming off it, except my hair is now as dry as straw. I'll take that. Leo is Fili's name, I was just rambling on!
Pad, good luck. Hope the spotting amounts to nothing and you get a great scan. 
Jen, meant to say before, gorgeous photos. 
Angel - I'm so sorry hun. I'm keeping everything so tightly crossed for you.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lee- Those lines look great!! :happydance:

Charmer- only 2 more days! Oh, how exciting! I love the gender scan!

Tuckie- Thanks. My dad and grandma live in Moreno Valley (Southern Cal).

Still catching up...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- Wow! You and then me??? We did have a bit of a gap! I can't believe we are the only two Octobers and there are no Septembers! OMG! You are so organized! I'm just getting started on my nursery. 


Still catching up...


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Angel & Pad- So sorry about he scary brown stuff! I truly hope its nothing this time!

Fili- Make that man get you some chocolate! What prego wants, prego gets! :haha:

Abi- I'm not sure. All of my babies have always been head down. Sorry, but there is still plenty of time!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So my baby shower is going to be September 15th! I'm so excited! My good friend is throwing it for me, with help from a couple of young ladies from church. I guess I'd better get my baby registry going!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just want to say that as far as spotting goes, I was always one of those ppl who couldn't believe that ppl spotted in a normal pregnancy as for me it always meant m/c...UNTIL this pg, I started spotting at 12 dpo and it lasted a week, quit and started again. I was convinced it was over, was even gonna go buy me a pack of cigs (Fili talked me out of that thank God) but LO hung in there, measured normal for all of my ultrasounds a and at the most only measured 3 days out once and am 16 weeks now and as of last night HB was running in the 150s!!


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mom2 - did he go? No! He was too tired after football training! :saywhat: I had to pretend i was eating all your chocolates! :sulk: :haha: 

preggo insomnia here at 5.45 AM! :sleep: 

Abi my baby is in breech position... thanks for that info bumps 

Can anyone strongly feel / sense that second heartbeat especially when lying down. My belly button dances and I can feel the pounding pulse in there! 

3x it's so easy to have that feeling of giving up when you spot especially for us i think isn't it. I thought mine was all over too but then I had that dream right before my scan about being at a scan and they said all was ok and it was 2 hours later!! So glad it all turned out for you too :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :) My Dr appt went well and I even begged for another ultrasound and he agreed! He just had to put it was medically necessary and put a reason (he worries many insurance companies won't cover it otherwise) so he ordered me one for next Thursday. I'm sooo excited to see her again :D it's been almost 10 weeks since we last saw her...too long! 

Abi- At my anatomy scan @ 19+5 she was breech but today when Dr N felt her through my tummy, he said he thought she was head down now. We'll see what position she's in next week, but I'm pretty sure that they can go back and forth. Like bumpy said, they still have lots of room to flip around :) 

Fili- we feel her pulse through my belly too!

Kat- yay for retail therapy :) I've registered for almost everything I think we'll need but am still deciding on a swing and which pump too. Have you chosen that stuff yet? I'm thinking about the My little snugabunny swing but still not totally sure. Feel free to share which items you've chosen. You too Sara! 

Mom2- glad you're having your baby shower soon! Not too familiar with the area your dad is in. Kat is the SoCal girl here :)


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks for the info guys, i guess i just wait and hopee he turns then :) time for work so gotta get ready but will catch up later :) hope your all ok :D xxx


----------



## debzie

Accidently unsubscribed on my phone whoops. 

Welcome pad hope the spotting is leftover from implantation. At 6 weeks the embryo tapps into major blood supply and it can cause spotting. 

Angel ditto for you hun. I spotted and bled with my dd. 

Fili so sorry you didn't get your choccy. 

Hi everyone else. 

Gender scan this afternoon at 5.10pm. Cannot wait. So much for being team.yellow curiosity got the better of me.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, can I firstly say another huge thank you for supporting and reassuring me during my freak out yesterday :flower:. I'll catch up with everybody's posts after I update you, so I can get it out of my system :winkwink:.

I can thankfully say that the brown staining last night has so far come to nothing, in fact on reflection the staining was not a lot and it only lasted an hour and didnt even fill a panty liner. I do have some very mild cramps and backache with a little tinged CM this morning but being positive it is wee bubs just burrowing and making themselves at home :shrug:? I also feel quite tender in my uterus this morning after the episode, has anybody else had this tenderness type feeling?

So I reckon yesterday was either bubs burrowing, just one of those pregnancy things, a little warning sign after my digi freak out in the morning, or (and hopefully not) one of those signs none of us want to think about.

Either way, I'm shattered after the drama of yesterday so I'm working from home today to try and rest up and recover.

I'm only on LDA at the moment, I think somebody had asked. My appointment with the RMC specialist is tomorrow morning and I'm going all guns blazing in the hope to get progesterone and a plan of action. My thinking is surely trying the progesterone is better than not trying it, right?

My temperature has been sitting at around 37 - 37.1 and today it even rose to 37.2, so again another bit of reassurance.

And, as for those bloody digis, the battery on the one I used yesterday was already gone this morning so that has also helped reassure me about their uselessness:growlmad:. NEVER BEING USED AGAIN.

And crazy as we all are, I did an IC this morning to try and put my mind at rest. The following pic shows the top IC at 16DPO, the next at 19DPO and the bottom at 29DPO.

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7935872548_bdc17ec19b.jpg
IMG_1084 by Angel Hug, on Flickr


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well that's great progression Angel and thank god there has been no more spotting. I hope you get the progesterone. I didnt have it prescribed, but managed to get hold of some and who knows if that helped me get this far? I didn't take it with my daughter, but I'm glad I had it this time. 
Debzie, can't wait to hear about your scan.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee.... your test lines are looking great:happydance:. Thanks for the support yesterday again :hugs:

Sara... I hope you get your c-section date sorted ok. Your bubs must be very happy in there, growing like mad at a week ahead :winkwink:

Mrs Miggins, I'm the same with girls names running in the family, a choice of Margaret or Myrtle in the grandparents, not on my radar as much as I loved my grandmothers!

3xCharmer... good luck for tomorrow, looking forward to seeing some new pics:flower:

Tuckie.... I used the Medela Swing pump, couldn't recommend it enough. I got a second hand one off ebay and replaced the tubing and shield. I later bough the comfort shield but to be honest I got more milk out with the normal shield. It was great, I just popped it on while DS fed from the other side, mega milking machine or what lol :winkwink:

Hi Nicki, Jenny, Mrs Miggins, Abi :wave:

Pad.... Welcome over to PARL:hi:, I'm only a couple of days ahead of you. Good luck for today xo

KatM.... how's the shopping going?

Bumpy.... only on LDA at the moment, hope to persuade RMC specialist tomorrow to put me on progesterone and depending what he thinks of my blood results and pathology report from my last MC, claxane as well.

Fili... did you get your chocolate?

Mom2.... Oh we dont do baby showers over here, I wonder when they'll catch on lol? Can't wait to hear all about it :baby:


Debzie.... good luck for this evening and your scan :flower:


I hope I didnt miss anybody!

Watching I Didnt Know I was Pregnant :blush:


----------



## LeeC

Angel. That is good progression with the IC's. Glad the spotting has stopped, although it is very common it is still worrying, but it is def reassuring to know that alot on this thread had early spotting and are doing very nicely now
I hope bubs is just getting nice and cosy in there ready for a long stay.

I def think you should get the progesterone, are you taking 75mg baby aspirin too? 

Thanks for reassuring us girls in these early stages.

Fili, I noticed you were on here in the small hours, I was stuffing my face with a choc biscuit at 4am, damn steroids!!!

Debz. Excited for you, looking forward to your news x

Hello everyone.


----------



## pink80

I can never keep up with this thread :dohh:

Lee - lines look great :thumbup:

Angel - sorry about the brown spotting, but glad its gone now. I've had it twice in this pregnancy, but didn't have any spotting or bleeding in either of my MMC :shrug: The line progression looks great :hugs:

Nicki and Pad - congrats and welcome xxx

Mrs Miggins - I love the name Elsie :blush:

Sara - sorry about the c section but glad all is well 

Not sure who said the name Leo (I'm thinking Sara or Fili) - its a great name

Fili - sorry about the lack of chocolate, how unreasonable is your other half :grr:. Oh and I get married a week tomorrow :happydance:

Hi Bumpy, Just, Wookie, Kat, Mom, Deb and anyone else I missed :hi:


----------



## debzie

Angel thanks for upadating the progression looks good. This is the only pregnancy that I havenot spotted including with Emily I pt it down to the progesterone. I did have a bleed around the sac early on but it went by 12 weeks. I think that the progesterone and LDA is what has made this pregnancy successful (so far) If you cannot get them supplied I have 25 you can have. Im sure between the PARL ladies we could come up with a supply for you. 

Lee your welcome hun, the early days are sooo stressful your lines are looking fab.


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you pad & angel x

Angel I have about I have 11 cyclogest not much but I don't mind sending you them if you pm me your add x

Debzie can't wait for your update x

Pink how lovely :cloud9: hope you post some pics for us x

Fili hope your stocking up on chocolate today x

:wave: everyone else x

Got my nt results today says low risk at 1 in 1829 x doesn't sound that low to me??? :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie that is so exciting about your gender scan!! :cloud9: I predict :blue: ! xx

I feel absolutely fantastic today! I feel like I am not pregnant at all with loads of energy and no aches and pains! Maybe THIS is the 2nd tri bloom at nearly 22 weeks lol :wohoo:

Off to docs at hospital at 2pm as they have my new thyroid results since coming off thyroxine. Never had a problem with thyroid so they should be ok. Going to ask him lots of other questions though and take advantage!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh Pink HOW EXCITING!!! :wedding::wedding::cake: Will we be able to see pics!! Congratulations hun!

Angel I know just the type of tender feeling you're talking about. It's like that after a period feeling and SCARY when you're pregnant. Mine only lasted a day though and it felt like a 'stronger' uterus after that. I really don't think spotting is a bad sign at all as you know. :hugs: You're doing the right thing resting though. Perfect progression IMO. Remember you don't want them too dark, mine were really dark for my 4th mc and it was a trisomy pregnancy. This pregnancy - they were like yours

Mom2 :yipee: for baby shower! How exciting!!

Lee I remember the steroid munchies well :wacko: :hugs: :hugs:

Mrskg sounds low to me hun!!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili x just when you see others say 1 in 50'000 mine seems a lot less lol xxx


----------



## sara1

Angel- Debzie is right, if the doctors get pig-headed and refuse to prescribe progesterone for you, I think between us all we can get you sorted out. I've got some 200mg pessaries I could send you. I also want to second what Lee said about baby aspirin, I really couldn't hurt at this point! Fingers (and toes) crossed for you.

Tuckie- Great to hear you managed to swing a scan! 10 weeks is a long time to wait. I haven't decided on a swing yet but am getting the medela freestyle handsfree breast pump. My bf swears by it.

Debzie- Can't wait for your scan results! pictures please!!

Fili- Great to hear you're feeling so well. good luck at the dr's.. I can't believe your dh didn't man-up and get you your chocolate though :grr:

Pink- Wedding photos Please!!!!!!!

Mrskg- Those results are very age dependent! For example without testing they put the downs risk for a 37 year old woman, like me, at 1:150 (very high). Then they factor in your blood results and Nuchal fold measurements ... Which means to get a number like 1:1800 your other numbers must be something like 1:12,000.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Debzie, thank you so much for the offer, it really means a lot and helps put my mind at ease. I'll let you all know what the doc says tomorrow xo



debzie said:


> Angel thanks for upadating the progression looks good. This is the only pregnancy that I havenot spotted including with Emily I pt it down to the progesterone. I did have a bleed around the sac early on but it went by 12 weeks. I think that the progesterone and LDA is what has made this pregnancy successful (so far) If you cannot get them supplied I have 25 you can have. Im sure between the PARL ladies we could come up with a supply for you.
> 
> Lee your welcome hun, the early days are sooo stressful your lines are looking fab.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks sara says my age risk is 1 in 314 lol it's all very confusing xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Thank you as well MrsKG, I'll let you know tomorrow xoxo



Mrskg said:


> Got everything crossed for you pad & angel x
> 
> Angel I have about I have 11 cyclogest not much but I don't mind sending you them if you pm me your add x
> 
> Debzie can't wait for your update x
> 
> Pink how lovely :cloud9: hope you post some pics for us x
> 
> Fili hope your stocking up on chocolate today x
> 
> :wave: everyone else x
> 
> Got my nt results today says low risk at 1 in 1829 x doesn't sound that low to me??? :wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Girls, thank you all for everything, you have helped calm down and reassure a mad pregnant woman :blush::haha::winkwink:. If I dont get the pregesterone from the RMC specialist after tying him down to the chair and threatening him by having a :hissy: you'll all be my first port of call xo




filipenko32 said:


> Oh Pink HOW EXCITING!!! :wedding::wedding::cake: Will we be able to see pics!! Congratulations hun!
> 
> Angel I know just the type of tender feeling you're talking about. It's like that after a period feeling and SCARY when you're pregnant. Mine only lasted a day though and it felt like a 'stronger' uterus after that. I really don't think spotting is a bad sign at all as you know. :hugs: You're doing the right thing resting though. Perfect progression IMO. Remember you don't want them too dark, mine were really dark for my 4th mc and it was a trisomy pregnancy. This pregnancy - they were like yours
> 
> Mom2 :yipee: for baby shower! How exciting!!
> 
> Lee I remember the steroid munchies well :wacko: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Mrskg sounds low to me hun!!




sara1 said:


> Angel- Debzie is right, if the doctors get pig-headed and refuse to prescribe progesterone for you, I think between us all we can get you sorted out. I've got some 200mg pessaries I could send you. I also want to second what Lee said about baby aspirin, I really couldn't hurt at this point! Fingers (and toes) crossed for you.
> 
> Tuckie- Great to hear you managed to swing a scan! 10 weeks is a long time to wait. I haven't decided on a swing yet but am getting the medela freestyle handsfree breast pump. My bf swears by it.
> 
> Debzie- Can't wait for your scan results! pictures please!!
> 
> Fili- Great to hear you're feeling so well. good luck at the dr's.. I can't believe your dh didn't man-up and get you your chocolate though :grr:
> 
> Pink- Wedding photos Please!!!!!!!
> 
> Mrskg- Those results are very age dependent! For example without testing they put the downs risk for a 37 year old woman, like me, at 1:150 (very high). Then they factor in your blood results and Nuchal fold measurements ... Which means to get a number like 1:1800 your other numbers must be something like 1:12,000.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just 30 hours until I know!! I'm nervous too, I've been dreaming boy for about a week now and I realized last night that it's not that I don't want a boy, it's that I'm scared we won't be as close as I am with DD. I mean I know DD's are suposed to be Daddy's girls, but mine pays attention to DH for all of 5 minutes before she's done with him and back to me lol! Hope everyone is having a good day today!


----------



## AngelSerenity

3xcharmer.... Not long now is right, are you going to be able to sleep? :winkwink:

I'm sure you will bond with the baby as well, no matter what gender :baby::hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies,

oooh lots of excitement in this thread today!!

Debzie good luck with your scan tonight - im predicting a little girly!
Charmer - good luck with yours tomorrow - im thinking another little girly for you too!

pink - how exciting about your wedding! are you all prepared? i hope the weather stays nice for you, its beautiful at the moment!

angel - thats great that the spotting has stopped! i dont have any spare progesterone otherwise i would send you some!

mom2 - how exciting that your baby shower is only a week and a half away! yes you better start putting your list together!

pad - hows things with you?

hi everyone else
xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic doctor's appointment just now!! :yipee: :yipee: Thyroid perfect at 1. something, fundal measurement 'perfect', placenta thing I got going is 'absolutely nothing to worry about' and a variation of normal :yipee: Listened to my Me-mo's heartbeat which she found straight away and it was 'perfect', :yipee: blood pressure perfect :yipee: I am a happy mummy to be - think this is going to happen!!! :yipee: :yipee: :cloud9: :cloud9: AND i got some stock of choc - Bounty bars! Mmmmmm

Angel I can send you progesterone too hun, I have some spare.


----------



## Mrskg

great news fili :happydance:

advice needed please x had a constant dull ache similar to a stich in my left hand side any ideas? xx


----------



## Abi 2012

angel- so glad your feeling better and the brown has stopped hun, and look at all these ladies offering u their progesterone, i would offer too but i didnt have it so dont have any spare lol chin up chick, :hugs:

fili- glad ur app went well... and you got you chocolate bar stock!! lol x

debzie- good luck with your scan, hummm i predict girl for you hun :) looking forward to hearing great news and piccys later :)

pink- oooooooo wedding!! i love weddings looking forward to piccys and hope you have a wonderful day xxx

afm- well i had an ok day josh had a major temper tantrum this morning , it wore me out so much that iwas shattered all day at work, im home now and relaxing whilst reading and posting on here lol noah is doing good kicking alot :) 

hope your all good, ladies in england hope your enjoying the lovely weather :)


----------



## LeeC

Fili, sooooo happy for you, all sounds wonderful, apart from the Bounty's I'm afraid lol x.


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs kg- not sure hun, hope someone else is able to help you if not maybe worth going to docs?


----------



## Mrskg

othanks abi just been reading about round ligament pain but not sure its that its in line with my belly buttin an rlp sounds lower x i need to go to work soon working till half 10 tonight so will see how it goes an if still there in morn i'll call midwife xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, had so much to read up on.

To those ladies with brown spotting..I am yet another success story. I had several weeks of brown spotting on anf off even turning red at certain points but this baby has still stuck like glue. I know how worrying it is but dont assume the worst. I highly recommend the progesterone pessaries for it.

Sara, I never realised you were having a section. Its looking highly likely that I will too due to my double womb. Ive been told that natural delivery may not progress as it should and end up in a section so would be better to elect to have one. Im fine with the idea now and will deal with the recovery afterwards. I just want this baby here the safest way.

Its so good to see Lee and Pad on here now, its brilliant news.


----------



## MightyMom

Hello ladies!
Fili, can't believe it has been 21 weeks already!
Mrskg I am so excited for you!!
Justkeeptrying I am glad all is well! Yay December Rainbows!
LeeC: I was SO EXCITED to see that you are pregnant!! Fingers and toes crossed Luv.
debzie: OMG excited to hear about the gender!!
MrsMiggins: EEK!! I thought you were due in December for some reason. Congrats on your January bean!
Pad: I said it in the other thread too CONGRATS!!
Anyone I am missing, so sorry, congrats on being here!

I suppose it is an appropriate place to out myself...I got my :bfp: last Saturday! I am 4+3 today. I am SO SCARED but SO EXCITED. I am hoping that this is the one that really sticks!


----------



## AngelSerenity

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Many congratulations Mighty Mom! Sending you loads of sticky :dust:xo




MightyMom said:


> Hello ladies!
> Fili, can't believe it has been 21 weeks already!
> Mrskg I am so excited for you!!
> Justkeeptrying I am glad all is well! Yay December Rainbows!
> LeeC: I was SO EXCITED to see that you are pregnant!! Fingers and toes crossed Luv.
> debzie: OMG excited to hear about the gender!!
> MrsMiggins: EEK!! I thought you were due in December for some reason. Congrats on your January bean!
> Pad: I said it in the other thread too CONGRATS!!
> Anyone I am missing, so sorry, congrats on being here!
> 
> I suppose it is an appropriate place to out myself...I got my :bfp: last Saturday! I am 4+3 today. I am SO SCARED but SO EXCITED. I am hoping that this is the one that really sticks!


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Mighty Mum you have made my day!!! :yipee: It's a good day today! xx

Mrs Kg totally normal hun, I had that and asked my doc and he said totally normal - good sign! xx


----------



## debzie

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: the scan was wonderful, I loved every moment. 


AND..........................ITS A GIRL...........................would have been happy either way. All is well measuring on dates still and LO weighs just 8oz.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







img022.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2









img024.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









img023.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









img025.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## filipenko32

The new Dallas is on tonight on channel 5 at 9pm! :yipee: Bounty bars and Dallas with Me-mo - hubs is at football  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyU7Hun9KFs


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant Debzie CONGRATULATIONS!!! :pink: :cloud9: xxx Amazing pics too!


----------



## Nicki123

Congratulations on your bfp Mighty
Congratulations on your GIRL Debzie :cloud9:
Fili - I'm a teensy bit tempted by Dallas!


----------



## debzie

Thanks filli.

Congrats mightymom. 

I have an anterior placenta too. There must be a few of us on here now.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aw Brilliant news Mightmom, fingers crossed this is your lucky one!

Congrats Debzie on finding out the gender, thats lovely a girl!


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you all!! Hope I stick around this time. ;-)

Congrats on TEAM PINK debzie!! How exciting!!


----------



## LeeC

Mightymom, brilliant news, congratulations x

Debzie, great scan pics. Team pink :)

Fili. I am def watching Dallas, there again I have been watching the old series on Sky religiously *hangs head in shame*


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats Debzie! So jelous you already know!

I highly doubt I will be sleeping tonight lol!!

Gotta catch up with you guys, but for now I have been just cleaning the house spotless and doing everything I can to pass the time and wear myself out lol!


----------



## Abi 2012

mightymom- congrats on ur bfp!!! :) 

debzie- congrats on finding out ur team pink!!!! yay for a beautiful girlie love the pics too :D xxx


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Great news about your appt and getting a scan. 
I will probably use Hopeful's swing rec. which I believe is the one you mentioned. I am not buying that right away. 
I am not having a baby shower, so DH and I will be picking out everything ourselves. We just moved, my parents are giving us a baby fund, his family NEVER gets us anything we register for (i learned this from our wedding when they bought us all hideous shit I gave to Goodwill), and he is still barely speaking to his parents. If I were still in Austin, I would have had a baby shower, but like I said, I want particular items (mainly organic) and his family does not respect my wishes.

MissMigg,
Oops, sorry for the confusion. Glad your memory is working much better than mine. What is your name going to be?

Angel,
That is great news! I hope you are one of this thread's many success stories with spotting. A LOT of girls have had this here.
I think we all had the mild cramps thing. 
Take people up on the progesterone. 

mrskg,
you don't know how super low that sounds to me. my risk is about 1:150, and I am doing my best to not sweat that. i never had testing done, so we are just going by my age and halving it since i had a soft marker on my structural scan with two white spots in the heart.

i would not worry about that measly percentage. even with mine it is less than 1%.

fili,
its about time you got the 2nd trimester ease. enjoy!

Mightmom,
Welcome!

Pink,
oooh, wedding photos please.

debzie,
congrats!

hi everyone else. hope you are all doing well. 

afm,
my bump feels huge. i know i have a long way to go (an entire trimester), but i don't know how it is all going to fit. people at the farmer's market thought i was due soon. so far no stretch marks and i pray it stays this way. oh, and my belly button hasn't popped and i hope this continues as well.

oh yeah, i ordered consumer reports so if anyone needs to know the highest rated whatever for the baby, let me know.


----------



## filipenko32

Bet we've all got enough progesterone on here to sink a ship lol! 

Re aspirin that is the only drug that all the docs can agree on I think! 75mg should be taken daily from bfp or even continuously before bfp up to max of 34 weeks in case of emergency c-section.


----------



## sara1

Debzie- :cloud9: congrats on your baby girl. Seriously great pics!

Fili- So glad you had an awesome scan! Sounds like you're flying! Hmmmm I'd love a bounty bar...

Mightlymom- Welcome!!! Congrats on your BFP. Sending you lots of sticky :dust:

Kat- I'm sure you look great!!!! In all the bump shots you've posted you always look amazing.

Just- I didn't know I was having a section either till yesterday LOL. I'm starting to come to terms with it though. Actually my biggest worry is that it will delay my milk coming in and make it more difficult to breastfeed, but I've been reading up and am feeling more confident. 

afm- Painter was here today to give me an estimate for the nursery... they'll come to do it on Tuesday (I'm psyched)!! Got a ton of stuff done around the house then had a surprisingly trauma free dinner with my MIL and SIL. Just a lovely day all around.

Hope everyone's well, I'm off to bed!


----------



## Mrskg

Mighty mom massive co grate sending you loads of sticky :dust:

Debzie massive congrats on team :pink:

Charmer not long now :cloud9:


----------



## Nicki123

I'm not even sure if Docs agree on aspirin Fili, my previous one said not to take it unless I'd been diagnosed with a blood clotting issue (which I hadn't), my current one said to take it 'if I wanted'. How helpful! I wanted him to tell me! Anyway, this is the first pg i have taken baby aspirin.

I went to the dr today and asked for progesterone. I am pretty sure I don't need it, as I've had mmcs and I gather if I had low progesterone I would have bled rather than held onto it. But I've got to the point where I'm thinking what the hell, it can't hurt and I want to try everything I possibly can. Dr gave me a prescription and said I had to call the recurrent mc clinic tomorrow and If they are happy i can start using it. Quick Q for you ladies:

What are the side effects of taking progesterone (apart from the gunk I have heard about!)

And it can't do any harm can in? Even if it turns that's not the problem?

THANKS X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mrskg - 20 1/2 hours lol!

Here's my 12, 15 and 16 week bump pics...not reaaly seeing change but feel bigger lol! Feel free to call me out for my "non" bump...also you can call me a skinny bitch if ya need to as I'm a little ticked that I'm not showing early during this pregnancy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1168.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1282.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1294.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MightyMom

Oh my charmer, you are looking FABULOUS for 16 weeks!! I am so jealous! I have a fat pooch from my last pregnancy. I am afraid to even take bump pics because that is no bump, just flab LOL!

I am hoping that I will be accepted as a patient by a reproductive endocrinologist in my area. They usually don't take patients AFTER they are pregnant, but considering my problem is STAYING pregnant, I am hoping he will take me on. I am wondering about needing progesterone or aspirin or something to maintain pregnancy. My last OB refused to test for ANYTHING and simply called it "bad luck."


----------



## melfy77

I've got so much reading to do, pretty sure I'm gonna forget something:blush:

Debzie: congrats on team pink:happydance:

3xcharmer: only a few hours left 'til you find out!! And you've got a lovely bump:winkwink: I gotta admit I'm a little jealous, I still have 2 weeks left 'til my scan. I can't wait!!! At least by then I'll be halfway through my pregnancy:happydance: Do you have a ''feeling'' for a boy or a girl? I'm convinced I'm expecting a girl, don't know why, just a strong feeling. 

Nicki: Welcome:flower: I really hope this will be your sticky one. Progesterone won't do you any harm even if you don't need it. If anything, it might just make nausea, tiredness and boob soreness a bit worse, but that's it. Oh and constipation:blush:

Mightymom: Bad luck...so easy for an OB to say. Progesterone and LDA are two "can't hurt might help" things, so I really wonder why some docs just refuse to give it a shot:growlmad: my OB told me to take LDA and give me progesterone even if my levels were fine at my day 21 test. He told me that nothing was proven, but wouldn't do any harm. And I have a feeling that this really helped this pregnancy. 

Pink: congrats on your wedding:wedding:


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks melfy! That's why I'm so hopeful for the new doctor. Otherwise I can only get the LDA OTC, but the progesterone my OB refused to prescribe my last two pregnancies, so I know he would do the same thing again. It could be the difference!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Mighty - Thanks and congrats on that BFP!! Hoping this is your sticky and don't be scared to take pics, all bumps are beautifull! I'm just peeved at mine as I thought it would show sooner in subsequent pregnancies and even though this is my 8th it's my 2nd kwim? Oh and don't be scared to smack a doctor either lol!! Stupid docs think they know everything.

Melfy - I had an overwhelming feeling with DD but not with this one. I am thinking boy because I want another girl lol! 

I've only got another 17 1/2 hours!! Eeeek tomorrow is going to go soooo slooowly I bet!


----------



## Hollybush75

I know I haven't officially joined here yet (I'm waiting just another 10 days as that is the magic 12 weeks) but I want to reply to Nicki123 with regard to progesterone side effects. I've been on cyclogest since BFP and I would say the only side effects I *think* I have experienced is more bloating and constipation. My consultant just prescribed me some Lactulose for that as I have been getting awful cramps as I cant....or don't want to "go" ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Hollybush I had a few of those sides. 
Nicki I wish all the doctors could agree lol! It would make our lives a lot easier wouldn't it? 
My philosophy for meds was if it doesn't harm gobble them up! 

Think I am leaning more towards a natural birth (as opposed to elective c-section) now all being normal nearer the time!! I am thinking I want the experience!! Really!! I am mad :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Nick I used the back entrance for prog an never got any gunk or side effects x

Fili your not mad natural birth is a lovely maybe sore but lovely all the same x

Charmer you look great but I can understand why you want a bump I'm sure you'll pop soon x can't wait for your update x

Afm pain away today :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

thanks mrs kg, can I ask, how long does it take for everything to go back to normal down there after a natural birth? Also don't worry if that stitch comes back I had that on and off and still do xx


----------



## Mrskg

I had stitches with my first so took a wee bit longer but with my 2nd an 3rd it was much quicker I dtd 4 weeks pp x thanks fili I'm so glad it's away today feel like this is my first pregnancy instead of my 4th! X


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning!

Yay debzie a lovely little girly - congrats!!!

Charmer - you skinny bitch!!!! Haha only joking you look incredible and are clearly going to be all bump!!! Thinking girly thoughts for you!

Who was asking about downs results? Was it mrskg? Mine was 1:100,000 which was really low but yours sounds fine Hun. I think 1:100 or more is seen as high risk and even then it's only one baby out of every 100 so the chance is still fairly low, your result will be fine babe. Those pains you described sound like round ligament pain, I get them a lot and as long as they don't hang around too long or get worse they sound normal.

Welcome mighty mum and holly bush, I'm loving all these new bfps, so good to see people graduating from the rmc thread!

Nicki glad you got your progesterone, I haven't been diagnosed with a problem despite having the tests done but I truly believe cyclogest has helped me get to 34 weeks.

Sara how exciting re nursery how are you having it done? Hope we get to see pics!

Fili your apptmt sounds fab, glad everything is ok!

Kat so close to 3rd tri!!!

Hi everyone else, can't remember what I read!

Afm - had a nightmare yesterday. Was last one to leave work and I suddenly got a really bad pain in my lower tummy to the point where I couldn't even walk! Managed to get receptionist to wait with me whilst oh came to get me. I felt dizzy, sick, and couldn't feel baby move and was really worried! Driving home even over speed bumps were making me cry out in pain. I needed help to walk, sit down, lie down and get up and my bump was so tender and sore to the touch.
Anyway I've spoken to midwife and I'm feeling baby move again now thankfully, managing to walk slowly but still can't get in and out of bed or get comfy so as you can imagine I've not slept a wink. Think it's a trapped nerve and I can't tell you how painful it is! Spending the day on the sofa with iPad and sky+ remote! Wish I could sleep but I physically can't lie down! Sorry for the long ramble!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies

Sara dont worry on the c section and milk supply mine came in just fine in fact I was leaking beforehand. It is such a daunting prospect but to be honest I healed much quicker than some of my friends that had vaginal births.

Nicki I was of the same opinion as you with the progesterone as I had three mmcs but my consultant explained that it maitains a good blood supply to your lining to promote implantation. I think thats why this pregnancy has been successful.

As for side effects I too used the back door and I had a few side effects main one constipation, and gas.

Charmer you are sooo tiny I looked bigger than that before I got my bfp lol. yOU LOOK GREAT. Not long now to wait.

Mightymom I hope you get some meds too.


----------



## debzie

Fili you are not mad at all, I had a c section last time and want a natural birth this time and I do have the choice. I want the experience. 

Bumpy that trapped nerve is not nice, hope you are feeling better soon. I think I have the start of siatica sometimes when I stand up I get a shooting pain down my leg and it goes from under me. Ouch I feel your pain. 

Yeah for no pain mrskg.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning ladies. Bumpy, I hope you're alright honey, that must have been an awful scare. You take it easy today. Does sound like a trapped nerve or pain with the pelvis perhaps opening more? 

Fili, my ds got stuck in the birth canal, decided to come out superman style! So I did have to get cut. I only took gas and air at that stage to calm me down as I had a whirlwind 2 hour labour. I reckon it was about 6 weeks for me with that. To be honest the piles were the worse bit for me, the joys of constipation and birth eh? 

Well at hospital now waiting for 10am, so nervous! Will update soon x


----------



## Mrskg

Take care bumpy an rest up x

Good luck angel x 

Been asked by admin to move to pregnancy journal :wacko: maybe the push I needed but having to take deep breaths lol feels like such a big step x 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...7-parl-cooking-my-rainbow-x.html#post21049717


----------



## debzie

Good luck angel. Will be stalking.

Forgot to add its my not so little girls first day at school today she starts this afternoon. Will post a pic later is I can.


----------



## Mrskg

Big :hugs: debzie I know how hard this aft will be xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrskg, I am excited for her, but I know I will pick up on all the other Mams emotions, four are good friends so at least we can be wrecks together lol.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Bumpy, that sounds quite frightening what you went through with that pain and ot feeling movement. It does sound like a nerve or something similar.
Just you take it easy today!

Hollybush, as much as you've not officially joined yet it sounds like this pregnancy is your keeper. I hope it rushes in to your next scan at 12 weeks and then you'll feel much more confident!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy, that sounds horrible. I hope you feel better soon. 
Welcome Hollybush and Mightymom! 
Angel, waiting for an update, hope all is well. 
Fili, I don't think you are mad at all. The fact is, these babies have to come out of us one way or another, and either way it's going to do us a little bit of damage that takes some recovery time. I know of ladies who have had vaginal births that have been difficult and taken some recovery, for me it was just a case of a few stitches and piles and I felt pretty ok. My friend recovered super quick from her section, but she teaches sport and was running around until 8 months pregnant and is super fit. To stand a better chance of a quick recovery I'd say the way that avoids major surgery is the best bet. 
3x, you are slim and gorgeous. Fab little bump going on!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I'm back and...... I'm even more confused to be honest and in a little low mood of negativity :cry:.

The good news is there is something there, and there doesn't appear to be any early signs of miscarriage in the uterus or just outside it:thumbup:.

The not so good news is, the fetus is very small :sadangel:. The doc measured it at about 5mm which with my googling puts me at about 5 weeks? I did tell the doc that I always measure behind so I expected it to be smaller but to honest not this far. On the positive my DS was 10 days behind in the first trimester which I think is about the same difference with this one, so I'm just praying that this wee bubs is following the same pattern. I got the impression they think the pregnancy is failing but they didnt want to upset me:cry:.

Of course as we do I've been looking back at my chart searching for answers etc in the hope of grasping at straws for comfort :wacko:. I had an IB on Tuesday 21st August, just over 2 weeks ago so could this also point to why the fetus is small? ie It implanted on CD31/14DPO.

I got a blood test today to check levels and I have to get another test arranged for first thing Monday morning for a follow-up level to see if they are increasing enough.

They looked at my recent blood test results and 'product of conception' report and initially stated that there is nothing really in them including clotting disorders which is a good sign.

I then asked about the progesterone and after consulting the senior consultant (who I thought I was seeing in the first place) they said that it wouldnt do me any good at this stage as the placenta is already developing. Is this right? I googled it and know that the corpus leteum is in charge until about 8 weeks so I'm presuming the progesterone helps with that? So confused!!!!!!!! What should I do about the progesterone ladies? Just go ahead and take it from all of your wonderful offers?

Anyway, after talking to the senior consultant they then said that he wants to regard me as having a clotting disorder of some description as I have had so many MCs and they have referred me for an emergency appointment with haemotology with the view of getting me on claxane injections. I am hopefully to get this within the next 2 days. Happy with this but on the same page what a contradictory thing to do after the initial statement :wacko:.

I'm being scheduled in for another scan in 2 weeks, all being well.

Phew, what a week eh? I'm probably lower cause I really don't feel pregnant, the bloated belly has only started yesterday and my boobs are a bit tender here and there but that's it. Oh stop me thinking I'm going down that crappy road again...

GROW BUBS GROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Apologies for the long post, had to vent....

Has anybody heard from Pad?

MrsKG, why do you have to make a journal?

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Angel, I'm sorry to hear that it's not definite, positive good news for you. I totally understand how dejected you must feel. It's definitely a positive that your son measured behind too and was fine, so let's hope this one is the same. As for the progesterone, some UK doctors are so weird about it. Mine had never even heard of it!!!
I don't see how they can say it won't help when so many doctors DO prescribe it!


----------



## Mrskg

:higs: angel im sorry you're still in limbo x personally if my doc hadnt prescribed progesterone i was going to take it from the ladies on here although the nurses at epu said to me they think its the aspirin thats helped this time rather than the prog :wacko: pm me your add i'll post the wee drop i have tomorrow an at least you'll have some an can decide then xx

its the rules that you have to move from ttc when you get a bfp i was just so nervous about doing it so it was the push i needed xx


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps that sounds so scary! I hope you're feeling better hun, what do you think it is/was? 

Angel so sorry your appt wasn't more definite. :hugs: :hugs: It's really reassuring about the IB and your son being behind though. It's simply too early to tell I expect. As for the progesterone I'm just not sure personally how much of an effect it has, I was advised to take mine from after ovulation though so not sure the effect after bfp iykwim? I really really hope this baby is your rainbow hun

Debzie :hugs: I imagine that's a bit heart rending?? x


----------



## filipenko32

I'm watching One Born Every Minute again. It makes me cry every time! One girl just poo'ed in the bed, eeeeeeeeeeeek! I am getting mentally prepared. If I have a natural birth I am definitely having an epidural! 

At what point do your waters break, I mean how many cm dilated would you be or not at all?


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg I set up my preggo journal at 6 weeks 4 days haha!


----------



## debzie

Angel I really hope all.is well and you get some answers soon. Pm your adress and I will send you my prgesterone mine are 400 mg I took once per day.

Emily starting school was emotional but not as bad as I though she was so excited and went straight in no problem.


----------



## Mrskg

fili with my first i had to get my waters broken she came 3 hours later with my other 2 they burst as they slid out x never had a show either x

debzie glad emily went in ok so did casey makes it so much easier eh x


----------



## MightyMom

filipenko32 said:


> I'm watching One Born Every Minute again. It makes me cry every time! One girl just poo'ed in the bed, eeeeeeeeeeeek! I am getting mentally prepared. If I have a natural birth I am definitely having an epidural!
> 
> At what point do your waters break, I mean how many cm dilated would you be or not at all?

All women are different. Some women are dialated and must have the waters broken to induce contractions. Some women's waters break but they aren't dialated at all (YET!). Some women don't feel any contractions until their waters break and some women feel endless contractions but intact waters. We are like aliens, we women!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Can't believe he didn't run out and get you chocolate! Too tired? Try being pregnant, then you'll know tired! :haha:

Angel- Your lines look great! So glad the spotting stopped! I remember that tender uterus. So scary! But here I am at 33 weeks, so its not always bad news. 
You know, you could be trendsetter and have a baby shower!

Pink- So happy for you! Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie, Edie doesn't start school for another two years and already I'm dreading it! 
Fili, I went to the hospital before my waters had broken, and they told me I was 2cm dilated and sent me home. I continued to contract, and my waters broke about two hours after that. After that it all happened scarily quickly. I went straight to the hospital which is an hours drive away and when I got there they examined me and I was fully dilated. A few puffs of gas and air and two pushes and my daughter was in my arms. 
I sincerely hope it's as easy this time round.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Evening ladies. Looks like there's been quite a few quick labours between us all :winkwink:.


DH and I spoke this evening and we think we should do all we can to help this pregnancy. I'll PM those who have offered the progesterone, can I just say THANK YOU to every one of you for such a kind offer :hugs:.

I'm trying to be positive and thinking this pregnancy is just following the same pattern as the rest, including that which resulted in my DS. It also helps explain the lack of symptoms so far if I am indeed only about 5 weeks. The consultant said today the egg could survive for 4 days until it is actually fertilized so I'm going with that as it would bring my dates into line from when I probably ovulated, to the IB about 10 days later. Which would make me around the 5 week mark.

Even if this theory is a load of poop hopefully it'll help me get through the next week until I know what is going on :wacko:

I must say this is the most stressful pregnancy so far, I'm going to make an effot to meditate everyday now to help us both chill <3!

:hug: to everybody xo


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mighty- Congrats and welcome!

Debzie- Yay for team pink! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If its worth it, I have 4 progesterone pessaries you can have. It's all I've got left and I don't know if it's any good to you but you are very welcome to it.


----------



## pink80

AngelSerenity said:


> The not so good news is, the fetus is very small :sadangel:. The doc measured it at about 5mm which with my googling puts me at about 5 weeks? I did tell the doc that I always measure behind so I expected it to be smaller but to honest not this far. On the positive my DS was 10 days behind in the first trimester which I think is about the same difference with this one, so I'm just praying that this wee bubs is following the same pattern. I got the impression they think the pregnancy is failing but they didnt want to upset me:cry:.

5mm is perfect!!! The say that the foetus starts to grow a mm a day from 6 weeks, so at 5mm you would be dated 6+5 days (there is a site that explains it brilliantly but I can't find it at the moment - ill keep looking). When I had my first scan at 6+2 my bubs was 1.8mm so smaller than yours. I think the signs are good :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Found it!

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Not crazy at all to want a natural birth, only natural. :haha: There are many advantages to having a natural birth. C- sections are great if you need them, but God made your body to give birth on its own. As far as recovery goes, docs say 6 weeks before intercourse, but I've always been recovered by 4.


----------



## AngelSerenity

pink80 said:


> Found it!
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html

 
Pink thanks so much for this, looking at the scan pics I think today the sac was measuring about 5mm, not the fetus as it is similar to the 4-week scan. I possibly picked it up wrong. 

I'M STAYING POSITIVE THOUGH, I'm not out until I get _that_ phone call with bad results or something happens in there :winkwink:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Angel- So sorry you are in that limbo phase. :hugs: that can be so frustrating! Your doc is full of it on the progesterone, of course its not too late!!

Fili- For me, I would labor with in tact waters until about 5-6 cm, then the doc would break them for me and my baby would be born within 30 minutes. This was true with all my deliveries, even when I had my epidural, or when I was enduced.


----------



## Nicki123

Hi ladies - flying visit, I just wanted to say thanks for the progesterone advice I really appreciate it. I'll start taking it tonight.

Angel - is t worth you trying a different dr? They all think differently (don't we just know it) and you might strike lucky next time.

I know I've just joined you ladies but I'm off to Italy and will check in agin when I'm back in a week and a half, take care everyone x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

:hugs: Angel for being in limbo. It definetely dosent sound doomed to me though. Doctors are terrible when it comes to prescribing progesterone. I had to fight for mines. You should def. take up the offer of progesterone that people can send you. Unfortunately I only have about 6 pessaries left which I need to finish. Best of luck to you x


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone.

Angel- Sorry to hear they couldn't give you more definitive news, but I think you're absolutely on the right track with the PMA. You'll know more when you get the results from your second beta... Did they give you a number from your blood draw today? As far as the doctors and the drugs are concerned, I was on progesterone with my last loss, but this time i think what helped was the progesterone together with the clexane. I'd definitely start baby aspirin too. 

Bumpy- Sounds super scary hun! Hope you're feeling a bit better :hugs:

Fili- Now that I've been told I have to have a section I'm even more desirous of a natural birth. I think it makes total sense that you'd want to try!

Enjoy Italy Nicki!


----------



## Abi 2012

just a quick post to say hi as have just not long got in from work :( now need to rest lol

angel i have2 scan pics of noah at 5+6 weeks i have just found so here they are 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0722.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/IMG_0720.jpg[/IMG]

maybe they will help? 


hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## puppycat

So hard to keep up in here but glad you're all chatting again - it did get eerily quiet at one point.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. Hope you are all doing well.

Moms---
Did everyone get piles? is this super common? i have already been dealing with internal, bleeding piles a few times. is it going to be just awful after birth? i understand we are pushing very hard to get the baby out. is there anything we can do to help prevent the piles?

Sara,
I feel for you having to be apart from DH for soooooo long. At least you had a blast in NY, but that change in his business trip really sucks. I know you are going to rearrange the kitchen, have a scan... anything else on the agenda besides shopping? Wow, you must be on pretty good terms with the in-laws to lunch with them without DH.

I am not big for this point in gestation, I just feel like I don't want to get any bigger. If I get much bigger, I don't know how I am going to do yoga or put on my panties standing up. My bump is also becoming discolored from all the stretching and I am afraid it is the end of smooth skin and the beginning of stretch marks. oh well, small price to pay.

mightmom,
that happened to me with my first obgyn. she didnt even look at my chart and just claimed my 2nd mc in 2 months to be another case of bad luck and to try again right away. well DH and i did try again right away, got pregnant and thankfully had a new dr that found that i was severely low in progesterone.

hollybush,
welcome! congrats on almost being done with the dreaded 1st tri.

bumpy,
ouch! you sound like you are in a lot of pain. thank goodness you are almost to the finish line. your nightmare sucks. sending light your way.
a trapped nerve sounds so painful.

angel.
the earliest i have ever heard of the placenta taking over is 10 weeks, and that was by my last dr that i saw once. i feel progesterone totally helped me and i am just going off of it now. (though all drs wanted me off a while ago).

sorry your scan didnt go as well as hoped, but it is good news that your DS measured the same way. i think i measure small at first. i didnt know when I o'd and then at my 18 week scan my new dr moved me up 5 days... so i was 5 days behind in the 1st couple of scans.

nicki,
have fun in italy. i spent time there trying not to worry during 1st tri.

puppy,
good hearing from you hon. is the baby hurting your nipple less?

AFM,
Good day. Did yoga, DH came home for lunch and we had a little sexy fun (the man deserves it, he has been a saint during this pregnancy) and then I walked to the beach and the gardens next door. My only complaints are outer hip pain (has been the case for 2 months now) and discoloration of my bump skin. It looks bruised around the belly button and i am afraid it is about to turn into stretch marks.


----------



## puppycat

Kat i dont think you can prevent piles in labour but they do go away after a few weeks :)

Nipples are hard as nails now, my little hoover cant hurt them anymore!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Team :blue:! Kinda anticlamactic though lol! I was sitting in the waiting room hoping girl but as soon as they called me back, I knew walking in without a doubt that they were going to tell me boy and when they did I didn't get a rush of emotions, I was actually okay with it although later I did almost cry while in wal-mart but that was DH's fault, he was all "my son is going to love watching football and you can forget about ever having the tv again" blah blah blah and I got upset. I think I was upset because I'm already scared I'll have nothing in common with him when he's older though. Anyway, the names I picked out were just wrong for MY SON, so I threw out a name and DH and I both fell in love with it and now I just can't picture having anyone but him! So let me introduce Zane:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1318.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1321.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1322.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1323.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1324.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats charmer x I think I will be same if I'm told a boy but once shock goes that will all change x sounds like your in love already :cloud9: can't wait to meet Zane xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Oh how precious!! I love the name Zane!! Very strong!

Don't worry about not having anything in common with your lil man. It's funny, but for some reason girls latch onto their daddies and boys latch onto their mommies. Your husband will be jealous when all he wants is Mommy!


----------



## hopeful23456

Awwww! Congrats on a boy charmer, love the name! Boys are very precious


----------



## tuckie27

Hey everybody! Lots of exciting stuff happening here lately :) 

Mightymom and Holly- welcome and congrats on your bfps!

Debzi- congrats on a girl! :) any names yet? 

3x- congrats on boy! I think mightymom is right about boys being quite attached to their moms. You will have a special connection to him of course, just wait and you'll see.

Fili- glad your appt went well. I think natural birth is great. I know the US has been criticized for doing too many unnecessary c-sections. I asked my Dr his opinion and he says he tends to drag his feet on them and will only perform them if truly necessary. I think his attitude is good. If I needed one, I would want whatever was best for the health of me and my baby but I would prefer to let my body do what it was meant to. I think it's only natural you would want a natural birth! 

Bumpy- hope you're okay hun. Is it any better now? I've had some bad rpl pains but they never lasted very long. :hugs:

Angel- sorry you're in the dreaded weeks of early pregnancy. We were all nervous wrecks in first tri and are only slightly better now. When do you get your next blood draw? I've always heard the placenta takes over progesterone around 10-12 weeks. I think some places are just funny about giving it to us. I took 100mg/day until 14 weeks with this one. It gave me a yeast infection. It was the first time if ever had one and they said it was a side effect from vaginally inserting them :/ other than that and bad skin breakouts, I think progesterone likely helped me. 

Pink- congrats on your upcoming nuptials :) 

Nicki- enjoy your time in Italy! :)

Puppy- hey there! I Lol'd at your hard as nails nips :haha:

Kat- glad you got in some yoga and sexy time with your hubby ;) I'm surprised how active we've managed to be so far. Hubby is still interested too, even with this ever-growing pot belly :haha:

Afm- went to an area about 15 mins away called Apple Hill with my niece and sister today. It's tons of orchards and wineries and they have caramel apples, cider, piess, lots of fruits, and vendors with little craft booths and homemade stuff. They only do it during apple season in the fall up here and we go every year at least once. We want to take my niece back to pick pumpkins around Halloween when they'll have hay rides too. It's a very popular stop for tourists going to Tahoe so it's nice being local and enjoying it all season. 29 weeks tomorrow :) Woo hoo! About to eat some yummy Chinese take out! :D


----------



## filipenko32

Aww 3x a boy! :cloud9: Lots of boys on here!! I am so excited about having a boy! But then I think girlies are exciting too for different reasons, you'll have one of each :cloud9:

Working today and up with preggo insomnia :wacko: just had the most vivid dream of being chased this dream seemed to last all night!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Congratulations on having a son!!! Boys are awesome! You will be very close to your son, don't worry. I love the name Zane!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- I LOVE Apple Hill! Gotta go at least once every fall. The huge apple pies shaped like mountains are my favorite!


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- wow! You've been to apple hill? Small world! We live about 15 minutes away in pleasant valley, just east of placerville. The pies are soooo good. My dad likes the sour cream apple pies...not my thing lol I like the old fashion regular ones :D


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations on Team Blue Charmer xxx.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ladies, I have never heard of Apple Hill, but I REALLY want to go! It sounds lovely!
3x, congrats on Team Blue. We stayed team yellow, but I know if we had found out and I had been told boy, I would also feel a little strange about it. I just can't imagine having a boy. I'm really pleased that once you found a name you loved you started to bond with him. You never know, he may hate football. My 15 year old stepson does, much to Marks chagrin. He has taken him to see his beloved Leeds Utd so many times and poor Joe just looks bored stiff. Whatever he likes, he is going to love his Mummy so much. 
Kat - sorry you are feeling a little down about your body image. You know you are always going to look stunning? You may not get any stretch marks, despite the slight coloration of your skin. It all depends on your skins own natural elasticity and collagen. My bump discoloured slightly in my last pregnancy but I didn't have any stretch marks. I was left with a little fatty bit under my ribs, but honestly it was tiny, and you have such a gorgeous washboard tummy you will just ping back into place. And if you do get the odd stretch mark (as I am still hoping not to) just think of it as a badge of honour. 
I'm slightly jealous of the sexy time. I instigated it last week and when it came to the actual sex part Mark didn't want to do it. He was the same during my pregnancy with my daughter, either he doesn't find the bump attractive or it freaks him out. :-(
Lee, how are you hon?


----------



## sara1

Charmer- congrats on team :blue:. Don't worry about bonding with your boy, it's perfectly natural to have doubts but it will happen effortlessly. The girls are right, you dh will be jealous!

Kat- like Mismig I'm a bit jealous of sexy time too :haha: Ok more than a bit actually since I haven't had ANY since bfp in march! (dr's orders). I actually said screw that and tried to instigate in 2nd tri but dh wasn't having it... He wanted too but wouldn't risk it! I spent the entire 2nd tri sexually frustrated!

Hey Pups, good to see you! Happy to hear your nipples have recovered! How's little Samuel? Is Laura still scaring him?

Afm- I think my nesting instinct has started to kick in because I'm up to me ears in projects around the house:) I'm off to look at fabrics for new couch covers

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara I'm nesting too, in a different way! I'm desperate to move house and it's driving Mark barmy.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning ladies:hi:. I'm working from home today so I'm in my slobby gear and it's great. Have a GP appointment at 10.00 though I dont really know why I'm going after yesterday lol :shrug:.

Charmer.... Many congratulations honey on team :blue:. To be honest if this one works out I'm hoping for another boy, for some reason I can't imagine myself with a girl. My DS who is 22 months is so a Mummy's boy much to his dad's despair. He's not whimpy by any means, it's probably cause I do all the rough and tumble stuff alongside the tender stuff that does the trick. You will be fine! My only gripe is the clothing issue, it's improved for boys but it's just not got the same diversity as girls who have so much more to choose from :growlmad:. And I love the name Zane, we called our DS Kyan which is quite unusual but not out there. I've only heard one other person called it so far, and he was in his 50s.

Lee... how are you this morning? I was thinking about you last night while I lay awake with my own worries. I'm praying for you too honey :hugs:

Nicki.... have a fab time in Italy lady, green here:winkwink:. I love Italy, I worked for an Italian company for a few years and while I was based in the UK and only got over a few times my DH and I fell in love with the country. I'll update on the doc thing below after I catch up with everybody.

Sara.... thanks for the advice. Blood results may only be back this morning and at this stage this is my second different hospital referral so I think I'm going to push with this one. The doc said yesterday they would give me progesterone if I REALLY wanted it and you know what, I now do after the advice on here so I'm going to push for it when I'm back in for a fortnight. I'm hopeful that from all the lovely offers people are sending me on here with their leftovers that will do me through until I persuade the docs otherwise. :kiss:. Enjoy your nesting and looking for new covers :thumbup:

Abi.... thanks so much for putting the scan pics up. Between yours and the link Pink gave me I think I must be measuring between 4-5 weeks. Scary considering I should be at least the size of your scan, and maybe not a good omen but they did find a sac, they did see the corpus luteum and they did say everything looked ok despite it being so small at this stage.

KatM.... lucky you and the lunchtime nooky :winkwink:. It sounds as if you are in a really good place right now. Thanks also for the advice, I just have to keep praying :flower:

Tuckie.... this Apple Hill place sounds awesome, pity I'm not over on your side of the pond. Pick some apples for me will you? :winkwink:

Mrs Miggins.... I know what you mean about :sex:, when pregnant with my DS DH would stop mid-flow and ask 'I'm not hurting it am I?' And I'm like arrrrrggggghhhhh I was enjoying that! :blush::rofl:. At least he's not the other way and getting stroppy... Is your house too small now? Or if you're like me you just want something nicer and different?


Have a good day all, I'll update on my current soap opera in a different post xoxo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Quick update from me....

After a teary and somewhat fretful night I am still trying to look forward and be positive. I did another IC (Gawd stop me!) this morning which is the bottom one in the pic. The urine wasn't as concentrated as Tuesday so I'm happy that it's as dark/slighter darker than the one 2 days ago. What do you think?

So bubs is just teasing me, implanted late and wants to be a slow developer at this stage, this I have to believe and hope don't I, otherwise what is the point? Perhaps grasping at straws but so what????????

I do feel a bit more nauseous this morning but I'm not sure if that is pregnancy or stress lol :wacko:. And my boobs are tingling again so bah humbug doctors, my little bean is doing something so be positive for me please!!!!!!

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8306/7948266702_cc0728f964.jpg
IMG_1086 by Angel Hug, on Flickr


I have a nightmare now trying to arrange my second beta test for Monday morning as the hospital wants me to get it done at my local practice, which is in a different trust area and the tests get sent to a different hospital for analysis. Basically I can't figure out how they are going to communicate and join the test results up within a timeframe that I wont go mental. Everytime I get bloods done at my GP it is a week before the results are back!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That progression looks great. Good luck with the betas. 
With the house, it's a bit of both really. This one is falling apart, we rent and our landlords won't improve it. We also need more space. Mark isn't keen to move but I have been sick of this place and put up with it for 3 years and I just want somewhere I'm not embarrassed to invite people round to. We are looking at somewhere this weekend but it's a similar size to what we have now, and the same rent and we have the potential to go up a little. The 4 bedroom ones tend not to come up very often though.


----------



## Mrskg

Angel I posted progesterone this morn :thumbup: Great test progression x

Lee how's things today ? Xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

MrsKG - THANK YOU!

Ladies, I have some positive news at last! Well positive enough to cheer me up:winkwink:. My GP was lovely, a woman so I think it makes all the difference. I told her last week about my BFP on the phone and she wasn't surprised that I am in limbo land at the moment. We talked about things and I told her about the dilemma re progesterone and that I forgot to actually get this from gynae in my dazed state on Thursday and she said 'Ring them and find out what you need and I'll prescribe it for you today. I'll get you the prescription today come hell or high water!!!!!!'

So I rang the gynae and my consultant isnt in today :growlmad::growlmad: but the secretary said the GP should be able to decide what dose and if a pessary or suppository. However, my GP wasnt sure.

So my only quick question for all you Progesterone ladies is:

Dose: 200mg or 400mg?
Method: pessary or suppository? Does it matter?

I need to ring the GP by late afternoon to let her know. I'll google it now too and make an informed decision from there. I'm thinking 200mg but I don't know if there is any difference in delivery method? :blush::winkwink:

Could those who have offered please still send me their left over in case I dont get this resolved today.

And my boobs are tingling AND I feel nauseous! xoxo


----------



## Mrskg

I used 200mg cyclogest once at night I used back passage with a bit Vaseline :blush:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Angel, mines are 200mg each and I had to take it twice a day. cyclogest pessaries. Good luck x

It was my recurrent miscarriage consultant that advised that dose.


----------



## fitzy79

Angel I took 400mg twice daily


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg girls I'm having my baby today! So scared I'm only 34 weeks. Suspected placenta abrubtion having emergency c sec. I'm shitting myself just hope he's ok


----------



## sara1

Angel, I took 200mg 4x daily. I've heard a lot of different doses ranging from 100mg to 800mg daily (the promise trial is 800mg daily) If I were you I'd probably go with 200mg twice daily. This seems to be a middle of the road dose.


----------



## sara1

HOLY SHIT BUMPY!!!!!!! I bet you're freaking out, but everything will be just fine! Remember Heart and Hopeful both went around 34 weeks and both have happy healthy babies at home right now! Sending you tons of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Just remember you'll be meeting your beautiful baby boy soon!!
Keep us posted if you can.


----------



## AngelSerenity

OMG BUMPY, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower::flower::flower:

We'll all be thinking of you, I know everything will be *FINE*.

Your baby is coming honey :hugs:

Take care and try and relax, this time tomorrow...



bumpyplease said:


> Omg girls I'm having my baby today! So scared I'm only 34 weeks. Suspected placenta abrubtion having emergency c sec. I'm shitting myself just hope he's ok


----------



## AngelSerenity

Thanks Sara, this is just exactly what I have ordered within the past 30mins :winkwink:. Fingers crossed and all that. I dont even know if they have ever measured my progesterone levelsto see if I have any progesterone problems so it sounds like a good starter dose to me.




sara1 said:


> Angel, I took 200mg 4x daily. I've heard a lot of different doses ranging from 100mg to 800mg daily (the promise trial is 800mg daily) If I were you I'd probably go with 200mg twice daily. This seems to be a middle of the road dose.


----------



## Mrskg

good luck bumpy x cant wait for your update xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

YIKES BUMPY!!! Good luck, I'll be thinking of you and watching for updates. Hope all goes well, lots of love. Xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh my god Bumpy, I cant believe it. Im really sure everything will be fine. Just rememeber Heart and Hopeful. Its obviously best to get the baby out soon if they suspect placental abruption. I wondered why you werent posting much. I'll be thinking of you. Best of luck x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Angel I started on 200mg daily, then after a couple of weeks increased to 400 until I weaned off, then went back to 200. I couldn't get it prescribed so I got mine from Heart Tree, Lee and Sara. I varied it with pessaries and up the back passage, some were easy to get up the back *ahem* and some weren't. They are messy little devils though so you need to use them at night with a liner or towel. I'll get mine in the post ASAP. Good luck.


----------



## debzie

Good luck bumpy. x

Congrats charmer on team blue.

Angel I took 400mg pessaries one daily (which I sent this morning). x


----------



## 3xscharmer

Bumpy, I read somewhere that babies born after 32 weeks have the same chances of a full term baby and that most require little if any medical help (sorry, couldn't think of the word) I'll be thinking and praying for you and LO to have a smooth delivery. Good luck Mamma and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, sending you all the love in the world. Like Sara said look at Heart and Hopeful now. You will be holdingyour brand new baby soon huni. Good luck xxx.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks everyone for all the congrats, I am excited to have one of each and DH is excited to carry on his family name :blah: Of course I freaked out again last night, I spent so much time worrying it was going to be a boy and last night I was worried that they got it wrong lol! I guess it's because we didn't get a typical potty shot, when the tech first got to the potty area, you could see both thighs and NOTHING inbetween, no 3 lines, no turtle, nothing. Then she angled it, which is why the other leg is not in the picture and that's when the turtle was found, but she didn't check to see where the umbilical cord was or anything. Course when baby turned around and faced us, she was able to see what again convinced her he was a boy. I really feel like he is, but I really don't want to get attached to Zane and then find out they were wrong! 

How is everyone doing today? Oh, forgot to mention that I had my doc appt yesterday and should know about the risk of genetic conditions on Monday or Tuesday and I have been holding steady at a 2lb gain since 9 weeks! 2lbs is exactly what I'd gained with DD by 16 weeks too!


----------



## LeeC

Charmer, just to give you a giggle. I was a boy up to the day I was born, my name was going to be Leon. Think my folks were a bit lazy and just stuck an a on the end of it when I showed up as a baby girl.... 

AFM, no more spotting today thankfully, so will (as they say) keep calm and carry on!

Hi everyone, happy Friday x.


----------



## Embo78

Good luck bumpy. I hope you're both ok. Can't wait to hear an update :hug:


----------



## pink80

Good luck bumpy :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Charmer- you look great but seriously- 2 lbs- 2 whole lbs!!!! Stop bragging girl, you're going to give the rest of us complexes :haha:


----------



## puppycat

sara1 said:


> Hey Pups, good to see you! Happy to hear your nipples have recovered! How's little Samuel? Is Laura still scaring him?

He's screaming less when she's around now but he's just a general whinger. He moans an awful lot for no apparent reason :(


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Mom2- wow! You've been to apple hill? Small world! We live about 15 minutes away in pleasant valley, just east of placerville. The pies are soooo good. My dad likes the sour cream apple pies...not my thing lol I like the old fashion regular ones :D

Oh, yes! I would go to Apple Hill at least once a year when I lived in Antelope. Its just not autumn without Apple Hill.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

BUMPY!!! OMG! Baby will be fine, can't wait for an update! Wow! Good thing you got ready early! May I ask why they suspected a placental abruption?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm freaking out with you, Charmer! I'm about to pain the nursery pink and have a pink baby shower so I'm freaking out that "she" will turn out to be a "he" !!! I keep telling myself that 3 different u/s techs looked and all said girl, but its doing little to ease my anxiety.


----------



## hopeful23456

Bumpy! You probably already had the baby? It's ok! He will probably be in the nicu for a week or two but who knows, maybe less. If you ever have questions please message me. He will be perfectly fine and if he is in nicu it will give you time to recover from section. Congrats!!!


----------



## heart tree

I was reading yesterday and saw Bumpy's news about her pain. I wanted to write and tell you to get it checked as it made me a little nervous, but I had no time to write. I just checked in to see an update and saw you are having your baby. I'm sure you won't read this until your babe is born, but have faith hon. You are joining the fantastic 34 weeker club with Hopeful and myself. Our babies are doing fine. You'll probably spend some time in the NICU, but 34 week babies do really well. Good luck sweetheart. Cheering you on.


----------



## heart tree

Also wanted to welcome all the new ladies! I haven't had a lot of time to catch up, but did my eyes read correctly? Both Pad and Lee are here now? WOW!

Hollybush and Mighty Mom too? Wow again. 

Welcome, welcome, welcome!

Debzie, congrats on Team :pink: girls are ace!

Charmer, yay for Team :blue:

I'll update the front page. 

If anyone needs me to update the front page with Teams, or to add your name (we add the name once a hb is detected), please PM me. I can't keep up with the thread as much as I would like to.

I'm going to get my hair done today! It's been 11 months since I really had it colored. I did highlights while I was pregnant. It's been over 4 months since I've had it cut. It looks like a rats nest. Tim is taking baby duty today. Who knew this would be such an exciting event.

My girl weighed in at 8 lbs 14 oz on Wednesday. She's gaining over an ounce a day still, little chunker. I'm psyched because several of the feeds I do are breastfeeding only during the day. I was skeptical she was getting anything from the breast, but now I know she is. 

Going to get ready for my big day out. Will keep checking in for Bumpers update.


----------



## cazi77

OMG bumpy hope your baby has arrived safe and sound. xxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Bumpy!!! And here we thought there weren't goof to be any September babies! Good luck hun. Everything will be fine :) can't wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## sara1

Stalking for an update from Bumpy and eating pizza (I caved)...


----------



## padbrat

Sorry I went AWOL ladies... bloomin internet has been down, that is what I get for living in country bumpkin land!

Bumpy! OMG! Am thinking if you and your baby boy... lots of lovely thoughts to you x

Just thanks for the reassurance regarding the spotting thing... I needed that!

Angel and Lee you sounds just like me... spotting and we are all around the same in timings! How cool!

I had a EPU visit today, saw a lovely nurse consultant who I think will really do her best to take care of us. Had a scan. They put me at 5 weeks and saw the pregnancy and a yolk sac, which they reckoned was spot on. Thinking about it I would be more 5 weekish as I am a later OV'er... so am probably 5 days or so behind. Anyway. I am happy that is one hurdle over. I am back for another scan in 2 weeks. Lovely nurse was not worried about spotting and said it looked like implantation spotting to her. Completely normal.

Just please please please let this be a girl. Then my no 7 could be lucky!


----------



## tuckie27

Pad- congrats on a good scan :) 

Sara- I got an email from the bump that I'm now an acorn squash...so I guess this is when we get to change from the eggplant? :haha: thought you'd be happy to know! 

Stalking for bumpy's update too. Heading to brunch with friends :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

That is brilliant news Pad, my fingers are crossed tight for you. It sounds like you will be under good care x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Stalking here too for a Bumpy update, but ahem, I think she'll have other things on her mind other than finding an internet connection :winkwink::haha::happydance:.

Pad and Lee, I've already said on the RMC thread, loads of :dust: your way, I have faith we will all get our rainbow babies xo.

And another bit of positive news for me as well....

For once I can pleasantly say the NHS have been great for me. My lovely GP this morning prescribed me progesterone after I explained my dilemma with it and that I was so dazed about my poor scan at the RMC specialist the day before I forgot to push them for it.


Plus I got a phone call from haemotology at the hospital at 5.25pm this evening asking me to come in at 11.00am on Monday to get sorted on clexane injections.


I'm in shock, two good developments so quickly in one day, and two I'm hoping will have come in time as my bubs is quite behind and I think docs think the prospects don't look good:cry:. I got a beta done yesterday with a repeat on Monday so I'm just praying the news will be good.


Grow bubs grow (this is my new mantra :wacko::winkwink:)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Random question for progesterone ladies.... Did any of you notice a change in your symptoms once you started taking it?

It's probably my imagination and wishful thinking but my boobs got sore again within a few hours of taking it this afternoon :shrug:.


----------



## sara1

Angel- Progesterone may heighten your symptoms, but I think it's different for everyone. For me it made my skin and hair incredibly greasy (we're talking super gross) but that was it really. I know other people felt it made their breasts more tender (mine were never really sore at all).

Pad-Congrats on an awesome scan!!! 

Tuckie- Thanks!!!! One more week then, well I can live with that!


----------



## filipenko32

bumpyplease said:


> Omg girls I'm having my baby today! So scared I'm only 34 weeks. Suspected placenta abrubtion having emergency c sec. I'm shitting myself just hope he's ok

Bumps you're going to be ok hun, be brave, everything will be OK xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

wow bumpy, sending lots of hugs your way :) cant wait to hear more! thinking of you sweetie xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Angel that's brilliant news you got progesterone hun, now you can get it whenever you want once it's on prescription :yipee: And great news about the clexane too. 

Pad I am so happy you have had a great scan!! :yipee: so glad everything looks good! xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lee - thanks for making me just slightly more paranoid lol!! 

Sara - I give myself complexes lol!! I usually put on the 35lbs though, just kinda slow to start with so dont worry, I'll catch up!

Pad - glad you had a good scan!

Angel - yay for progesterone, I couldn't really tell that I had symptoms on it.


----------



## Abi 2012

well im in a pissed off mood!! sorry everyone for the selfish post, OH has gone out with his friends again tonight, to watch the football... i get a lil pissed when he says he is only going out for a few hour and usually turns into a whole night including clubs... comes back drunk as a skunk stinking of booze making lots of noiise and waking me up, when he said he was only going to the pub for a few! really annoys me he does it maybe 2-3 times a month but thats not the point.... maybe just me and my hormones? i just dont know just gets me down :cry:


----------



## MightyMom

I hope Bumpy is ok! Placental abruption is serious! Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Angel, good news about the progesterone and clexane. Im on both of them with success. I had mega sore boobs which I dont know if that was a side effect of the progesterone or just pregnancy in general

Abi, my husband is making the most of his weekends just now out at teh pub with his friends. Every now and again I feel a bit annoyed about it but then I remind myself that I am quite moody and hormonal so its good for us to have some time apart aswell as things have been stressful for him too with my anxiety through this pregnancy. Also he's made it clear that he's making the most of things as he knows that it will stop when this baby comes along. 
To be honest I like having some time to myself anyway just chilling and pampering myself and watching movies.
I think its just hormones that makes everything really annoy us at times! Ive had one of those days where I feel easily annoyed, moody and hot and bothered.


----------



## Abi 2012

i wouldnt mind so much its just i work all week and when i get home all i do is sleep he only goes out at the weekends when i can actually spend some time with him so i just feel like i dont get to spend anytime with him at all :(


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm a mummy girls!
Alfie was born today after an emergency c sec suspected placenta abrubtion because of severe tummy tenderness and pain but in fact I had massive internal bleed nothing to do with baby they don't know why. He weighed 5lb 3 pretty impressive huh! Having few troubles breathing but overall doing well. I haven't seen him since delivery as I lost 2 litres blood and so we are in 2 diff areas I've managed to pump 3ml though. He's gorgeous and I can't wait to cuddle him. Thanks for all messages have scanned through but phone batt will die soon so catch up prop tomorrow


----------



## lexi374

Omg bumpy congratulations!! Wow sounds traumatic i hope you are both doing well. :hugs: xx


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy. Huge congratulations wow, sounds traumatic, hope you and baby are doing well and sending lots of love and good wishes your way huni
xxx


----------



## melfy77

Bumpy: hang in there, you'll be fine, and your little baby is gonna be perfectly healthy:hugs: A friend of mine was induced at 34 weeks and is doing great!! Stalking for pictures!!:blush:

Charmer: A boy!! So you were right :)

Angel: that's great news about the progesterone and clexane. Those doctors just need to be bullied a bit:haha:

Abi: you're totally allowed a selfish post every once in a while:hugs: And let's face it, men are not exactly fit to fully understand a pregnant woman. My DH is amazing, but I'm sure there will be times I'll be like ''seriously?!'' I think it's normal and a sign of a healthy couple.:haha:

Pad: that's good news for the scan. Hope this will be a sticky one:thumbup: Are you on any meds?

And less then 2 weeks until my gender scan:happydance: I feel babester more and more!! (yes, that would be the baby's nickname, according to my sister-in-law:haha:) I love the feeling!!! DH hasn't been able to feel it yet, but that's only 'cause babester stops kicking everytime my husband tries to feel it haha. And today's friday, so no cooking, no dishes, just yummy take-out chicken


----------



## 3xscharmer

Bumpy - congrats, hope that mommy and baby are recovering well!!

Melfy - That's what she said, but I went over to in-gender and the expert ultrasound techs there say there's something "off" about my pics, which I kinda knew since no other pics at 16 weeks look like mine do...all in all, think it's a boy BUTTTT am not convinced that my pictures reflect that in an unmistakable way...sooooo keeping my ultrasound appt for next Thurs. and if hubby can't go, might see if they can get me in sooner because I trust my doc office better and hope to get an undeniable potty shot!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news pad xxx

Angel so glad you got prescription :thumbup: 

Abi :hugs:

Bumpy massive congrats x love his name :cloud9: xx


----------



## Embo78

Wow bumpy!! 5lb3 is an excellent weight.
I love his name and can't wait to see pics :)

Congratulations mummy :cloud9:


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Bumpy :yipee: That's a very impressive weight for 34 weeks! Sounds like he's a very healthy boy. Your story does sound quite traumatic though... 2 litres of blood... WOW. I hope you're taking very good care of yourself and being very well taken care of!!! Many :hugs: and can't wait to see pics!

Melfly- My mother has nicknamed the the baby the "little swimmer" :shrug: and like your little one she's very cheeky and stops her acrobatics whenever dh tries to cop a feel! He's only managed to catch her a couple times!

Abi- I know we love our men but sometimes it really does seem like they have their common sense/sensitivity radars turned off! You've every right to be upset. Being pregnant is hard enough, it's important that you feel you're getting the companionship you need and deserve. Perhaps you should tell him... wait till you're less angry and just explain to him calmly how you feel.


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Bumpy!! Delilah was 5 lbs 2 oz and look at her now! All the docs were impressed with how big she was for 34 weeks. Alfie (such a cute name!) will be just fine. Please PM me with questions. i want to help you get through this next phase and I know Hopeful wants to help too. We're here for you.

Pad, I had spotting at 5 weeks with Delilah. It ended up being a small clot. It stopped spotting until 9 weeks when I had a red bleed. Then I spotted for another 2 weeks until the clot got reabsorbed. I'm so glad you had a reassuring scan. Thinking :pink: for you all the way!


----------



## KatM

Bumpy,
YAAAAAAAY!!!!! I am soooooo happy for you hon:happydance:. Thank goodness you are okay. That sounds like a massive internal bleed. I can't wait to see photos. Stay well and congratulations!!!

Puppy,
Thanks for the piles info. Also, it's good to hear that our nipples will just toughen up. I'm thinking of starting to toughen them a bit now.

Tuckie,
It's good to hear that your DH is still interested. I am surprised, but DH is totally into my new shape. He married me with his favorite part being my ripped abs, but now he loves my bump. He has adjusted much better than me.

You sound happy and well over there in NoCal. I want apple pie!
I've only craved Chinese once during this whole pregnancy. During pregnancy #2, it is all I wanted.

MrsMigg,
Thanks hon for the support. You give me hope that I might not get stretch marks, but if I do, I will deal.
Oh, that sucks about no sexy time. Honestly, I think I could have gone the entire pregnancy without sex, but DH would not be having that unless the Dr said... but I would not want my choice taken away. It is kind of funny trying to find positions that work.
I am sure Mark isn't turned off by your lovely bump. He is just freaked out about hurting you or the baby. Still, I understand why this is upsetting.
I can't believe your willpower at staying team yellow. How fun!

Sara,
I didn't know that you were still on the no sex prescription. 
Of course us girls that want nothing to do with sex are okayed to have it and you girls that actually have a sex drive aren't getting any. That is the way things work. I don't mind having sex in 2nd tri, but it is not like the hot, pre-pregnancy sex of long ago. It's more like, "can we do this without it hurting?' kind of sex. When I put it like this, it doesn't appear that you and missmigg are missing out on anything, but I understand choice is important. Are you not allowed to O at all? Is it the contractions the Dr is worried about?

It's good that you are nesting and very busy. 

Angel,
Yay on getting progesterone. I took shots, so no advice on pessaries. My symptoms were constipation and very tender boobs, but that just might be pregnancy anyways.
Good luck on 2nd beta.
Line progression seems good.
Get high fiber cereal to help things move along.

Heart, 
Good news on D's weight gain and you getting to pamper yourself.

Abi,
That sucks. Sorry DH is being an a-hole.

3x,
Congrats again on Team Blue. I know we both wanted girls, but we have healthy babies and that is all that matters.

AFM,
Life is good. No complaints. Did yoga, saw the ocean, went to the gardens and ate. People fall all over me in yoga class making sure that I am okay. It's cute. (my studio has no prenatal. i just modify.) Stay active mommies to be. It helps with the stress and keeping fit.


----------



## sara1

Kat- Dr just said no sex. Period. I know for a fact that the big O isn't hurting me or the baby because I've had a few 'sleepgasms.' It's soooo weird, I honestly don't think i'd ever had such vivid sex dreams till pregnancy... :blush:
Good to hear your dh loves your changing body... That's super important! To be honest I think it's one of the reasons I miss sex, the intimacy and reassurance that it can give. Alex is super tender, but he just seems so worried in general that I'm going to break. In that way rpl has been harder on him than me... I feel great, and just sort of 'know' everything is going to be fine with both me and the baby now, but he's still hovering nervously


----------



## tuckie27

Just want to congratulate Bumpy! That's a great weight. Rest up hun, you've been through a lot :) 
Will catch up some more later!


----------



## jenny25

Sorry guys not been around in a few days ive not even had time to wipe my own bum at the moment i forgot how quickly time passes with a newborn , im starting too feel the strain of things being exausted bf constantly and trying to fit house work in which is not much cause i still cant do much yet its very annoying as im so independent and i love my house in a specific way ach well its been non stop vistiors since kieran has been born and to be honest ive had enough now i feel like i have missed out on the first few weeks purely cause i dont have peace and quiet its making me feel mega guilty i wont get those first weeks back now , kieran is now 6lb9 so he has put a 1lb on in 14 days go super boobs , kieran has been quiet fussy today feeding alot more clingy and crying i dont know if its the heat or if its wind or both but currently sitting on my sofa he is lying next too me im too scared too move incase he wont settle again , i need to still do my birth story which i plan on doing it tomorrow as aarron is at his nans pauls working and its just me and my mum here me and mum said we would go for a nice walk in the park tomorrow so we can spend some quality time together , i also have my last visit from my amazing midwife tomorrow she has yet to meet kieran as she was on annual leave when i had him i feel really sad knowing that thats it now ive grown really fond of her too well maybe see her again if we decide on more kids kinda flinging the idea back and fourth at the moment i think i will see if i can make my 6 week check with my consultant if i can too discuss our options for our future so we both know where we stand well better get to bed i can feel my eyes close night girls mwah xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sleep well Jen and thanks for popping in. 
Bumpy!! I can't believe he is here! Well done you. I still remember the snowy day you posted your bfp, and now look at you! Congrats Hun. Sounds like a very scary day but it will all be worth it when you get that first cuddle. Lots of love.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats bumpy! Can't wait for pics and story, great weight too!

Lee and Pad- thinking about you girls and so happy for you! I had major implantation cramps this time and though af was coming, has never had cramps like that before when preg

Welcome angel and congrats! 

Stalking as much as I can when pumping


----------



## 3xscharmer

Sara - so hating you right now!! I got sleepgasms with DD but this pregnancy I would wake up right before and it'd go away!! You lucky duck!


----------



## filipenko32

Bumpy that is the best news ever I was so worried about you. Alfie is obviously doing brilliantly and that is a fantastic weight too!! I hope you are being really well looked after, you must be in some shock too :hugs: but how exciting so many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am ecstatic for you!!!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9: :cloud9: You're a mummy!!! :yipee:


----------



## Neversaynever

Just caught up..wow bumpy..huge congrats on the safe arrival of Alfie :yipee:

Welcome to mommyhood :cloud9:

Feeding Louis so just reading as cant yet do both :haha:

Welcome to the new ladies :howdy:

:hi: to the rest of you ..congrats to debzie and charmer on gender scans :wohoo:

XxX


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy - So glad to hear you and bubs are both doing well, Congrats!!!! I love the name Alfie too. He's a good weight as well, so I hope he gets the breathing issues sorted quickly and that you heal fast and that you can get lots and lots of snuggles very soon. So hapy for you xx


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Bumpy!! So glad Alfie is doing well. I'm a bit concerned that they didn't find the cause of your bleeding, 2L sounds massive. But I'm glad all is well and you are both being well looked after. Congrats on the 3mL pumping! You must have super boobs!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy!! So happy for you! Congratulations. I'm sorry it wasn't the birth you always dreamed of, but Alfie is safe and sound! 

Now, I'm freaked out! This means I'm next! OMG!


----------



## Abi 2012

first off a big big congrats to bumpy on the birth of your baby boy :) sounds like you had a traumatic time but glad you seem to be both doing well considering :) will be thinking of you sweetie :hugs:

hi everyone else nice to hear from you heart and other mummies :)

well OH suprised me and was back home by 10:30 last night, i was so shocked he doesnt normally come home that early maybe he does realise how i feel :) i feel a lil bad about my post last night now :( but he wasnt angry when he got home so i guess it was just me being silly thanks for all the support girls you lot r the best :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good news Abi. It's nice when they pleasantly surprise us isn't it! Hi Never, lovely to hear from you. Work for me today, and my OH is going to view a house, which I know he won't like. Then tonight I'm going out! A wedding party of one of my oldest friends who now lives in Stockholm, and married his Swedish girlfriend a few weeks ago. It's going to be a good get together of old friends and even though these friends are big drinkers and I'll be the sober one, I'm excited. Have a good weekend all. 
Bumpy, enjoy that first cuddle today. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## pink80

Congrats Bumpy :happydance: xxxx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations bumpy lovely name and fantastic weight! Hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## LeeC

Abi.... You're allowed. Hormones lol


----------



## padbrat

Bumpy huge congrats on the safe arrival of Alfie! Well done you!!!

Thanks all for the feedback on the spotting and reassurance. Does mean a lot to me.. and I am sure Angel and Lee too.

Hi Hearty!! I remember every instance you mentioned. Your Delilah did lead you a merry dance! Thanks for wishing pinkness... I need as much as I can lol.

Scan is one hurdle down.... many more to go I hope. We will see... 

Mucho loves to all xx


----------



## padbrat

Oooo I almost forgot...

Angel.. I am on 1200mg of cyclogest. 3 x 400mg. Hope that helps?

For info I am on:

1200mg cyclogest
5000 ui fragmin
25mg prednisolone
5mg folic acid
75mg aspirin
vit D
omega 3
pregnacare vits

Oooo and i was also told by my nurse consultant to look to have zinc and magnesium....

Pad wanders off to check her pregnacare vits


----------



## fitzy79

Bumpy, huge congrats on the safe arrival of Baby Alfie even if it was in unforseen circumstances. I hope you are doing ok..that was a lot of blood to lose. Will be looking forward to piccies!

Pad, congrats on the first scan...a uterine pregnancy with a GS and yolk sac..just what we'd all wish for at 5 weeks. For yours, Lee's and Angel's info I too had some early spotting followed by a very big red bleed at 8 weeks, continued spotting on and off until 11 weeks. Then had another red bleed (not as big) at 13 weeks and yet again a bit of red spotting last weekend at 16 weeks!!! Mine is also caused by a hematoma (blood clot) which is shrinking/being reabsorbed but just taking its time. Baby isn't being affected but my nerves are shattered!!! Hope that gives you some reassurance that all spotting is not necessarily a bad thing!

Angel, so glad you got sorted with progesterone.

Welcome to MightyMom and Hollybush!

Hi to everyone else....both preggies and mummies!


----------



## LeeC

Quick question ladies. I'm just back from getting my BP checked after feeling lightheaded and a bit faint past couple of days.
I have been told my BP is low at 101/60 and to rest, I think it is usually about 120/80.
Anyone else had low BP in very early pg, hoping its hormones and a good sign, I'll mention it to my consultant Monday.

Hope everyone is doing well x.


----------



## sara1

Lee- My bp has been low throughout. I was dizzy quite often in first tri. It's normal, even a good sign, as your body uses up a lot of energy early on the build the placenta. I was fine in second tri once the placenta took over, but again last week I almost fainted when I was at the dr's, while lying down getting my scan. It's normal, but you should be careful, you don;t want to faint. Don't skip meals and keep a healthy snack with you... low blood sugar can compound it. If you're not already on iron you should probably start (talk to your dr first). Light exercise, like walking, but not in the sun or the heat is good too. The upside is that when you get to 3rd tri, and you will, you'll have less swelling and wont have to worry so much about pre-eclampsia.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Bumpy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the world :baby: Alfie.

I hope you can rest up a bit, that's sounds like quite an experience and from the sounds of it a big well done to the docs for spotting something was up :thumbup:.

And brill news about the 3ml already!!!!!!!!!!

You take it easy lady, so so so happy for you xoxo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, sorry can't help re the low BP but I echo Sara's advice, take it easy xo


----------



## 3xscharmer

Wow, can't believe we have a new baby!! Can't wait to see some pics! 

So how's everyone this am? Doing good over here, just counting down to my other gender scan next week lol! DH and I had a long talk yesterday pm and we are definatley going to re-confirm. After I showed him some pics others had at 16 weeks he was not impressed by ours and since we're telling next week, we want to be confident instead of wondering if that amature made a mistake...so just about 5-6 more days! 

Pad - I took up taking calcium, mag and zinc supplement too, as well as vit E. Not sure if it's what made the difference or not but I can't help but think maybe so!


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Sara. That was really helpful. I'm drinking plenty of water and will be extra vigilant with my diet. I've had to cancel my swimming session today but hoping it settles down quickly.
And here was me worried about getting high BP on the steroids. Typical.
Thanks again, everything seems so worrying in these early days but I've never had this before in any of my previous pg's so I'll take it as a positive.
Sorry for the waffle, brain feels like mush x.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, loving seeing you in here ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, a massive congratulations to you. Thats a brilliant weight for Alfie. What a lovely name bytheway. That is scary about your internal bleed and blood loss.
I didnt want to say anything when you posted about possible placental abruption but I heard another sad story this week from a work colleague.
A girl she knows suffered some kind of heamorrage and lost the baby and nearly her own life. She was only a couple of weeks away from her due date. I was assuming it was placenttal abruption / a heamorrage at the placenta. Very scary stuff and its good to know the signs.

I hope your recovering well and get that first cuddle with Alfie very soon. Take care of yourself and I look forward to another update and picture x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, sorry I have no advice on the low blood pressure. But it sounds like Sara has covered everything.
My blood pressure has always been good thankfully. But have been told that throughout 3rd tri it is monitored closely as clexane can sometimes lead to high BP.
Just take it easy and make sure your eating plenty.


----------



## cazi77

I have had low B/P throughout this pregnancy it averages about 110/60 but had been as low as 92/51. 

Looking forward to seeing some pics bumpy! You have spurred me on to doing the last min jobs! Have been practising with the isofix base and car seat!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Exciting for you Cazi, you've really not got long at all. Another team yellow aswell so will be great to see what you have!


----------



## puppycat

Lee i had low bp too, was always about 110/60, did lower but cant remember exact figures.

Bumpy congrats mummy! Amazing news but sorry you had a scary time xx


----------



## padbrat

Am loving being here with you too Lee...

Had a spooky happening today.... was in the car, Hubby driving and I was really annoyed about something... was looking at my phone and then happened to look up and out the window. You know when you suddenly see something and you feel like you were meant to see it?

I saw a big sign saying....

Hope is important.

Think that is a sign for us all eh?


----------



## MightyMom

I feel like such a bad wife. Last night DH got up to check on our DD and when he came back in bed he went straight for my nipple with his mouth! The LAST thing I want is that. Boobs are for babies! Plus I was tired and I didn't want him to get worked up. In fact I don't feel like doing anything. If he could take a cold shower for the next 9 months, that would be great! It's probably the stress of not knowing if this is even a viable pregnancy yet, but still I wish he would cool down.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awwwwh MightyMom don't worry, I'm kinda in the same boat. While I get notions for a bit of :sex: I'm either too tired or my DH has been drinking so I can't stand him coming near me stinking of booze (he even has to sleep in the spare room if he's having a beer, even one or two :blush::haha:). I went like this when I was pregnant with my DS and it stuck....

Plus now I'm thinking cyclogest and :sex:, ho hum that could be messy if not timed right :haha:, and from reading a couple of comments I might abstain for a few weeks just to be careful.....


Oh la la, the rampant rabbit may be called upon in short notice if I cave and DH isnt around :rofl::muaha:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I haven't had time to read back but seeing Lee, Pad, angel and mighty here means good news so Congratulations all around.

We went to Spain for 3 weeks for our holiday and came back last Wednesday. It was nice to have the last holiday as a family of four. We loved being at the villa with the pool and the heat. Now is back to work, schools and the whole routine of being at home. 

I'm going to read back as much as possible now and I'll try to leave a message for each one of you. :hi:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Madrid, lovely to see you :wave:, hope you had a good holiady.

Yeah, Lee, Pad and I are nervously here, and if you pop over to the RMC thread you may spy some other good news :winkwink: xo


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies, sorry for selfish post but wanted to give u an update. Thanks for all the love and good wishes by the way, made me a little teary reading that!

So yesterday was the scariest day of my life! Still don't know why I had all that blood in my tummy, apparently it's very rare, Alfie was quite happy in there but it could have got critical for both of us very quickly so glad I got it checked out!

C sec took over 2 hrs so it was all very traumatic, I had to have a blood transfusion so didn't get to see alfie properly until 12 hrs after he was born which was horrible. He's gorgeous and stable, had a few breathing problems but nothing too serious and he has a touch of jaundice. Overall he is doing well and doesn't look premature. I was only 5lb 5.5oz when I was born at 38 weeks so I was really impressed with my chunk!! I managed to express 3ml last night and a little colostrum this morning but I've been really poorly today so not been able to express or see him since this morning :0( had a cuddle at 2am this morning which was amazing he feels really fragile though And cries like a baby lamb!!

Today has not been a good day for me, I've been in lots of pain from c sec plus excruciating back pain and bowel problems. There have been lots of tears especially as they put me on a ward with lots of mothers that were up and about and recovering easily and all had their babies with them which really upset me, damn hormones didn't help!!

Anyway feeling a bit better now and catheter coming out tomorrow so I can shower properly and become more mobile so hopefully get to spend lots of time with my babe!! So in love with my little fighter! Promise to post a few pics tomorrow. Hope everyone else is well and promise to catch up properly soon. Love u all xxx


----------



## heart tree

Oh Bumpy, bless you for posting so quickly. Sounds like a very traumatic experience. I'm sorry you aren't able to be with your little man more. It's excruciating! I remember feeling like it was the most unnatural feeling in the world to be away from my baby after her being inside of me for so long. I'm sorry you have to share a room with other mothers who are with their babies! That seems so unfair. You deserve to have a cry. You've been through a lot and it's going to continue for a while. He sounds like he's going to be just fine, but needs a little time to adjust to the outside world. I'm so happy to hear it. Enjoy all the snuggles with him. They are so precious. <3


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sending you :hugs: Bumpy. It sounds like you have been very poorly and to top it off that must be so difficult not having your baby with you yet being surrounded by other new mums and their babies. I reckon today will have been the worst day straight after the section and you'll gradually start to feel better and stronger and in less pain. You must be so happy with your little fighter x


----------



## cazi77

Oh Bumpy it sounds like a very scary experience. So glad you are both ok. Thanks for updating. Hope you get to have lots of cuddles soon xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Bumpy..massive squishy :hugs: and :kiss: to you and Alfie. It must be so hard not being with him right now..focus on getting you and him better..you have a lifetime together. Take all the painkillers offered at least for the first three days :winkwink:

Kept calm and carry on chick..lots of love

XxX


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: bumpy xxx


----------



## Embo78

Bumpy, when my eldest son Oliver was born he was in nicu for a week and I was put in a bay with three other women (and their babies) it was horrendous and so painful. Fortunately after one day and one night I was moved into a side room.
Ask to speak to the nurse/midwife in charge and request that when a side room becomes available you'd like to be considered to be moved into it.

Sending big hugs to you and Alfie :hug:


----------



## sara1

Bumpy- These past 2 days must have been horrendous for you, honestly I cant imagine. But I think every day will get better from here on in, and Alfie sounds like he's doing just fine. Sending you massive hugs :hugs: Take care of yourself. We're all thinking of you!


----------



## fitzy79

Awwww Bumpy, you poor thing. You've been through so much but Alfie sounds like a little fighter and it won't be long before you're back on your feet and able to cuddle him as much as is humanly possible! 

Madrid, good to hear from you. It was only the other day that you crossed my mind. Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## sara1

2am... pregnancy insomnia arrrrggg!!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Madrid- Welcome back! So glad you had a great holiday!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lee- I've had some dizziness this pregnancy too. My doc told me to make sure I eat protein at every meal and get up slowly. My blood pressure has always been fairly low. Usually around 110/65 or so.

Bumpy- Oh, so rough not to be with your son. :hugs: I'm so glad you got yourself checked out and you were able to give birth to a healthy boy!


----------



## 3xscharmer

MightyMom said:


> I feel like such a bad wife. Last night DH got up to check on our DD and when he came back in bed he went straight for my nipple with his mouth! The LAST thing I want is that. Boobs are for babies! Plus I was tired and I didn't want him to get worked up. In fact I don't feel like doing anything. If he could take a cold shower for the next 9 months, that would be great! It's probably the stress of not knowing if this is even a viable pregnancy yet, but still I wish he would cool down.

Dh's just don't get it! I tell mine every time he so much as touches my boobs that they are for the baby and not his fun bags anymore lol! We also don't dtd but once a week and I'm in week 16, I just have NO drive and could do without dtd for the next 2 years!

Bumpy - massive hugs honey, I know it must be hard and hope that this time passes really quickly for you until you are holding LO again!

Madrid - welcome back and glad you had a good "holiday"!


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Bumpy Sweetie, thank you for keeping us updated! Wow, it sounds like you are having a difficult time in recovery. A 2 hour c-section?! You are one tough lady! I hope that each day you feel a little bit better and have less pain. I'm sure you will feel LOADS better when you get your catheter out. Alfie sounds like one amazing baby! Born at 34 weeks and acting like he's 40 weeks! Don't worry about the jaundice. Most babies get jaundiced in the first week as their liver learns to filter toxins instead of the placenta. Most babies will be the most yellowed at day five and then get better each day. Also don't worry about pumping out colostrum instead of milk. Colostrom IS milk and is very important for the baby's first three days! In the first three days a baby's stool is black and tarry. The colostrom helps to lubricate the digestive system and get that out of there. Then your "white milk" will come in for nutrition. Also keep in mind that Alfie's stomach is the size of a marble so he only needs one ounce per feeding for the first week or so. Don't stress if you don't pump as much as you think you need. But you sound like you have been doing GREAT! Take care of yourself and rest up! I hope they let you go over to NICU soon to see your precious little man. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Bumpy :hugs: i felt the same way, everyone on my floor had their babies with them in their rooms and I wanted that experience too.
Love his name! Take all the pain meds they give you, you will feel much better after catheter out too but still takes a few days to feel like walking faster (I barely walked for the first few days) but some seem to recover quicker


----------



## MightyMom

Charmer: Thank you for making me feel normal!! I'm just so weirded out by anything sexual right now. I'm hoping that's a good thing. Like my body wants to concentrate on pregnancy and will get back to sex later, LOLz.


----------



## croydongirl

Bumpy - It sounds like its been quite the crazy couple of days. So sorry that your recovery has been so painful. I would say from my c-section experience, which was not as traumatic as yours, but still...take the pain meds and the stool softeners for as long as you can. I was told that by so many friends who had stopped taking them soon and had a lot of pain and also discomfort pooping after they stopped taking it.
I hope you are feeling better soon, and getting tons of cuddle time with Alfie x


----------



## tuckie27

Bumpy- :hugs: so sorry hun. I can't imagine how hard that must be! Love the name Alfie too and glad he's doing well but sorry you're having a hard time :(

Lee- I had bad dizziness with my 1st pregnancy and haven't notice it much with this one although my bp is lower than usual at my appts. I wasnt sure if it was because of being pregnant or because I quit smoking or both...I always quit smoking when I got pregnant but would always go back after mcs :/ thought I should clarify! 

Regarding sex: I think I may be one of the only ones here that has had a sex drive during this whole pregnancy! Everyone else says they do it for their hubbys or aren't doing it at all. My only complaint is certain positions are difficult with the belly now lol


----------



## giggles1070

Hello everyone, 

My name is Nina and I am glad I found this group to help me cope with my sanity for the next few months. I am a mother of a lovely 8 yr old girl, but almost 5 yrs ago I had a stillborn little girl at 38 weeks. After yrs of unknown infertility I was finally able to achieve pregnancy at the beginning of this year and unfortunately lost it at 5 weeks, as well as 2 more pregnancies after that at 5 and 6 weeks. 

Thankfully I am once again pregnant and this time with twins :cloud9: I am currently about to be 11 weeks on Monday and this time I pray that the progesterone helps keep these babies in there for the next 6 mths or so. Since this is the first of all 3 pregnancies that has passed the 5-6 week mark. 

Hope to get to know you all,


Sincerely, 


Nina


----------



## KatM

Hi All,

Bumpy,
It's so good to hear from you. Thank goodness you are okay. So sorry you are apart from your precious baby. I hope you are reunited very soon.

Sara,
At least you are having good sex in your dreams =).
It's great to hear how confidant you are about everything being fine for the baby and you. I feel confidant, but still worry. I am still afraid something is going to go wrong, though I try not to put much energy into it. Alex is just being protective of you and the baby by being overly cautious. DH is a bit overcautious of me. He constantly thinks I am falling down, though I have never fallen.

Lee,
I have low blood pressure all the time. It hasn't bothered me during pregnancy. When I had an issue with passing out during vigorous exercise, the dr told me to drink lots of fluids and eat more salt with all my meals. i don't know if the salt advice is good during pregnancy, but so far i have been totally fine. 

madrid,
welcome back hon.

mightmom,
most have us have not wanted to have sex. i dtd at least once weekly like charmer. it's better 2nd tri.

tuckie,
it's great that your sex life has been good. i wanted mine to stay good. it's gotten better 2nd tri. now it's like twice a week instead of 1 time and once in a while i am in the mood.

giggle,
welcome! so sorry for all your losses. how heartbreaking.

AFM,
i have been feeling soooooo much stretching pain in my stomach. ouch! how come no one else complains about this? plus my outer hips are still so sore. 

Besides these complaints, had a fabulous day at yoga and the beach with DH's and my new couple friend.


----------



## 3xscharmer

tuckie27 said:


> Bumpy- :hugs: so sorry hun. I can't imagine how hard that must be! Love the name Alfie too and glad he's doing well but sorry you're having a hard time :(
> 
> Lee- I had bad dizziness with my 1st pregnancy and haven't notice it much with this one although my bp is lower than usual at my appts. I wasnt sure if it was because of being pregnant or because I quit smoking or both...I always quit smoking when I got pregnant but would always go back after mcs :/ thought I should clarify!
> 
> Regarding sex: I think I may be one of the only ones here that has had a sex drive during this whole pregnancy! Everyone else says they do it for their hubbys or aren't doing it at all. My only complaint is certain positions are difficult with the belly now lol

I read a post to DH the other day from the second tri about a preggo really wanting sex all the time and DH told me to send all those ladies his way because he's dyeing over here lol!! He's an ass!

Mighty - no problem honey, as soon as I got my BFP I told Dh if he came anywhere near me with that thing I'd chop it off!! Of course after a while I felt really bad for him and started the once a week thing, but here lately he's really turned on and is offering to basically do anything to get some, I mean wearing a leapord thong and dancing to "sexy and I know it" kind of anything...course that was my idea but he was all about it if it meant sex! My advice, if you feel up to it and you don't have any cervical problems then do what I do: be a prostitute and make dh pay you lol! Seriously, I make DH pay me in back massages and it makes me so much more relaxed! Otherwise threaten his man-hood and he should back off lol!

Giggle- welcome, so sorry for the loss of you daughter and the miscarriages you've had since then. I know you'll find the support you need here with these awesome ladies and hope that you have a smooth pregnancy and happy and healthy twins in 6 months! 

Kat - glad you had a good time at the beach! I am going to Florida in a week so DD will be on the beach for the first time (minus when she was 3 months old and we put her feet in the sand once)! I've been having stretching pain, I didn't have it till much later with DD but it sucks and even worse than that, I've been having that rib cage pain...it's on both sides and radiates through my back so it feels like it hurts all the way around! It burns and almost takes my breath away but I remember that happening with DD too, so not too worried but seriously painfull! Too early to have all this crap happening lol!


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Charmer! Well DH actually already uses back massages to get his way. It's like blackmail. He gives me a back massage then I feel bad for not "giving back." So lately I've been sleeping facing him so he can't pull that anymore. I'm even worse, I make him do CHORES to get some. I'll say "I wish I was horny tonight, but I just can't get in the mood until the kitchen is clean..." and suddenly someone is doing dishes and cleaning the stove. In all fairness, he makes a DISASTER when he cooks so if I didn't blackmail him with sex, I would be spending an hour every night cleaning the kitchen. But it worked to train him to wash and fold diapers every night and then to get DD ready in the morning. Maybe this will make a habit of cleaning the kitchen every day. Now THAT I would trade sex for!


----------



## KatM

3x,
I didn't even know rib pain was a possibility. That really sucks.


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks girls today is going to be a better day I can feel it! After lots of tears yesterday they managed to give me my own room last night and it's made a big difference to have my own space and my own bathroom!
I actually slept last night, my back pain has improved and I've had my catheter out this morning. Taking all the meds offered and despite still having lots of bowel probs (bad trapped wind and can't poo which is making my tummy hurt) I'm feeling so much brighter, still have barely eaten a thing but hoping my appetite comes back later.
Gonna have a shower now and put on some proper clothes then going to spend some time with my boy, will also get some photos :0)
I'm reading about u all as much as poss but hope u understand not much time to comment, hope everyone's ok though. I'm likely to be home way before Alfie do will be able to respond properly then.thanks for all the advice, love and tips though xxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Glad you got your own room and you're feeling brighter this morning :hugs:

Now get off here and go enjoy your little man :hugs:

XxX


----------



## padbrat

OMG Bumpy I am amazed you can find any time for us hun. Thank heavens you have your own room now and are feeling better.... sometimes a shower can be the best thing ever! Lots of lovely cuddles with Alfie coming up!

Hey Madrid. Hope you had a lovely hol!

Hey Hopeful!

Just and all the other spotter ladies... have had a minor fit this morning when I got up to no spotting, then went to the loo later and there was lots of little black round specks..... what the hell is that??? Are they little clots, does this mean that it has ended already?  Am absolutely panicking... have never had this before and am thinking the worst. No pain, no blood... but am thinking that black stuff means the baby has gone already...


----------



## cazi77

Or bumpy glad you are feeling brighter this morning. I cannot believe they didn't give you your own room to start with - very mean to put you with other mums that have their babies at their bedside!

Pad i'm not sure what the black spot could be? how big are they? I think the fact you have no pain is a good thing. Sorry I cannot help further :hugs:

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## padbrat

Cazi they are brownish/black and small.... like pin head small...

Have never had this before....


----------



## sara1

Welcome Giggles! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. Congratulations on twins!! You're already so close to second tri, and things do get a little easier then. I hope you find all the support and help you need on this thread... The ladies in here are fantastic

Welcome back Madrid! Sounds like you had a lovely holiday!

Bumpy- Glad to hear you've been given your own space... honestly it was just criminal to put you on a ward with moms and babies. I hope you get to spend some quality snuggle time with your little man today!

Pad- Black or dark brown spotting is often dried old blood which is just now passing. 
I can't say for sure but my guess would be it's dried spotting from implantation. Since you just had a positive scan, I can't imagine it would signify a potential problem unless it was red and accompanied by cramping. I know it's f-ing impossible , but try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Sara... thank you.... rationally I know you are probably right. 

I just see something spotting ish and fly into a spin over it...

Am trying to go back to my I don't care and what will be will be attitude... LOL

P.s..... isn't working hahahaa


----------



## sara1

Pad- Rationality and PARL are not capable of coexistence... especially not in first tri!! I remember being up at 4am, sobbing my eyes out, convinced it was over around 5 weeks because of the tiniest bit of brown spotting. You'd have to be superwoman to not freak out!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Pad. I had a little brown again last night and cramping which threw me into panic but all seems ok this morning.

I'm holding onto the thought that it's old implant blood sounds like it could be the same with you. Never had black spots before, but no pain, no blood is good so hang in there.

x


----------



## LeeC

Sara. Completely agree, unfortunately us rpl girls really do get the shit end of the stick!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Giggles, and all the best of luck!
Pad, hope the spotting is nothing, I need to have a proper read back to catch up. 
Bumpy so pleased you got your own room. Alfie is gorgeous. 
Before I catch up, just want to selfishly say - IT'S V DAY!! Yippee!


----------



## padbrat

Lee...think Sara is right... PARL and logic cannot coexist!

Pleased I have another 'flap and panicker' with me. 

Old impant blood it is... it has to be... and this WILL be a GIRL!!

There how is that for a statement...

Like the sign said yesterday.... Hope is Important xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Happy V Day Mrs!!!!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, we can talk each other off the ledge lol.

Welcome Giggles, sorry about your losses.

MrsM. Congratulations on V day.


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Happy V-Day MisMig :yipee:


----------



## padbrat

If you jump Lee... I do.

Remember the sign.... Hope is Important.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just caught up a bit, welcome back Madrid! Pad, I hadn't realised you had already had a scan, so hopefully this dark stuff is just old stuff coming away from implantation. I never had implantation spotting with any of my pregnancies, and when I spotted brown and it was bad news, it was a completely different colour to what you described. 
Lee, as always I'm sending you every, tiny little bit of positivity I can muster.


----------



## lexi374

Hi ladies sorry i havent posted much, work is so busy and im so tired! 

Bumpy im glad you have your own room now, sounds like you have been through the mill but you are doing great! :hugs:

Lee and Pad :hugs: hope the spotting is just old and nothing more. :hugs:

Happy 'V' day to MrsM and me!! Yay :happydance: cant believe i've got this far!

Madrid hope you had a fab hol, 3 weeks sounds great! :thumbup:

Hi to all the new ladies! x

:hugs: to all the other mummy's and mummy's to be! x


----------



## Embo78

I'm so glad you got your own room. It really is cruel that they put you on a ward but there probably wasn't one available for you yesterday.
It's so much better having your own space. When you get him back with you you'll want to be back in a bay so you can show him off!!

He's absolutely gorgeous.

I haven't congratulated Lee and Pad! So great to see you over here. Pad I'm thinking pink for you girl :hug:


----------



## sara1

Where are the picture of Alfie... does bumpy have a journal?


----------



## Embo78

I saw it on Facebook.


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps so glad you got your own room at last, I am so glad you're feeling better today but what you went through sounds horrendous!! :hug: I can't see Alfie :hissy: Will have to wait! xx

Mrs Mig and Lexi Happy V day!! :yipee: 

Welcome giggles so sorry for what you've been through, you'll find so much support on here. 

3x I get the most horrendous rib pain on a daily basis - had it since 13 weeks!! 

To all the ladies with spotting / brown I don't know anyone on here who didn't have it! I had it at 9 weeks for one day and it turned out to be nothing :shrug: caused me a lot of distress though, I thought it was all over. 

I went to a BBQ party last night in North London and stayed up till 2am. Needless to say, despite having a blast, I feel horrendous today!! And obviously I didn't drink! Had to keep avoiding those people who thought it was OK to smoke 1m away from a pregnant woman though :growlmad:


----------



## fitzy79

Pad, after my bleeds it would gradually turn to brown spotting and as it was tapering off the very teensiest amounts of very dark brown/ almost blackish spots would sometimes be seen. If you have no cramps am sure that's what it is! 

Happy V day to mrs migg and lexi!!!


----------



## melfy77

Bumpy: Good thing you now have your own room:thumbup: I'm so glad you're doing okay now, what a scary experience:hugs: And how is Alfie doing?

Giggly: Welcome:flower: I'm so sorry about your losses, it is heartbreaking:hugs: Those lovely little twins better stick around for a lonnnnnnnnng time!!

Pad: rationality?? Never heard of it:haha: I freaked out when I saw a drop a pink blood on a tissue at 5-6 weeks because for me it meant MC, but this time it was probably just the progesterone stuff. I freaked out when my evil clearblue digi said 1-2 one morning with FMU when it said 2-3 the afternoon before. I freaked out (and still does every once in a while) when I had a bit of cramping or back pain. And I still look every time I wipe at the bathroom:blush:

Charmer: those ultrasounds are not 100% accurate, there's always a possibility it's a girl. When's your next scan again?

I had to work yesterday: a cold, windy and rainy day. Had to attend a running dog competition:shrug: Had a bit of an issue finding the place since it pretty much was in the middle of nowhere, but the best part was...the toilet...more like a tiny wooden shack with a hole in it. All included: flies, spiders, other wildlife creatures and, of course, the smell :sick: I went one time because I really needed to go (and honnestly, a pregnant lady should be able to get at least a clean bathroom since we use it a lot:haha:) and then made sure not to drink to much water so I wouldn't have to go again. Never peed so fast in my life:haha: But DH is awesome, and made me that amazing leak and potato curry soup of his for dinner, with fresh homemade buns. So yummy!!


----------



## filipenko32

Melfy that toilet sounds horrendous! Poor you :sick::sick: :hugs: I still find strong smells make me retch badly. The soup and buns sound so good and that they made up for it!


----------



## melfy77

Fili: I can send you the recipe if you'd like, it's really easy to make, cheap and is so comforting on a cold day.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes please thanks hun  xx


----------



## sara1

Melfly- I want that recipe too, please!!!


----------



## filipenko32

This is my 8602nd post :rofl: WOW!


----------



## filipenko32

Embo has over 10,000! :rofl:


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome giggles x 

Happy v day mrs mig an Lexi x

Pad I've never heard of black spots so I'm guessing it's nothing to worry about all though I know thats easy for me to say its impossible to do x

Lee get of that ledge :haha:


----------



## Embo78

filipenko32 said:


> Embo has over 10,000! :rofl:

:thumbup: it's all my Max spam in my journal :rofl:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, thats good news that you got moved to your own room. Sounds like your more upbeat today aswell about having a shower and getting ready. It sounds wise the advice that the c-section ladies have given you about keeping taking the painkillers on offer for at least the first 3 days.
Im not on facebook so jealous that I cant see Alfie's pictures but Im sure you'll spoil us and out them on here at your earliest convenience.

Pad and Lee as a fellow spotter I had a mixture of red with some clots, brown and almost black. You've no idea how much I cried over it thinking it was all over on several occasions but still this baby stuck like glue. I honestly thinks its some break through bleeding as your periods would have been due about now. 
I know how worrying it is though being in limbo. I hope things continue to go well for you both and that the next days will fly by until you's get to 6 weeks for a scan :hugs: x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks all for the spotting advice... 

I guess will just have to wait and see.... nothing I can do about it and stressing won't help I guess.

I just hope against hope you are right Just!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: pad, it does sound old.

Congratulations bumpy. I hope today has been gentler on you x


----------



## Mrskg

Yay great to see you here tasha :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Tasha. I am hoping so xx


----------



## pink80

Pad I have had spotting a few times in this pregnancy but I never had anything like that with my losses - and this one has been fine - go figure :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

Pad I was the same as Pink :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

YAY Pink. Well... maybe there is hope for me. 

Good luck for your up coming nuptials!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Filli.

Got to say I have spotted before. However, it was a lot more brown blood and progressed rapidly (within a few days) to a big red bleed.

Never had anything like this...

Time will tell I guess.

My new mantra...

Hope Is Important


----------



## Abi 2012

bumpy- so glad you got your own room and are feeling loads better today, and alfie is doing well love the name (aalso my little bro's name) lol :) #

mrs m-Happy V-day!!!!!!! yay!! 

madrid- welcome back hun glad u had a nice time away :) 

pad- sorry to hear about the spotting, hopefully its nothing hun , will keep you in my thoughts :hugs: xx

hello to everyone else hope you have all had a lovely weekend :)

afm- 25 weeks today :D yay 15 weeks to go!! very exciting times :) well its been a stressful weekend to say the least, i broke down last night after such a stressful day josh was a total nightmare all day yesterday, must have been one of those days, he then went to his dads for the night to give me a bit of peace, i decided to give my cot(that was given to me by my sil) a scrub down and try to build it! hum i just couldnt figure it out, i got all emotional, couldnt stop crying , all evening on and off for hours i just broke down i couldnt help it, today has been a better day though, went to my mother in laws for lunch nice roast :), spent the afternoon there then came home collected josh from his dads, got joshs xbox sorted so now we have a happy josh who is in a good mood! :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sounds like damn hormones Abi!

Mrs M sorry I menat to say congrats on reaching your V day, its so good to see so many of us that have got so far now!


----------



## KatM

Happy V-day ladies! So happy for you both. 

Pad,
FXed for you. Sounds like most girls here had spotting. I didn't, but was on a buttload of progesterone from BFP.

Tasha, 
Welcome. You have endured so much.


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations on becoming a Mummy, bumpy! I bet Alfie is gorgeous :cloud9: Big hugs :hugs: for getting through the scary part Xxx


----------



## LeeC

Pad, everyone is willing this LO on, come on baby pink, grow... grow x


----------



## LeeC

Petitpas, lovely to see you. Julian is adorable x.


----------



## tuckie27

Happy VDay MrsM and Lexi :) 

Madrid- welcome back! 

Pad- I can't offer much advice on spotting. I only had a little pink after dtd, but lots of girls here have had spotting an are just fine.

Abi- yay on 25 weeks :)

Afm, took a drive up to Reno with OH. We ate at a buffet tonight at the casino we're staying in and it was sooo good. I got my money's worth and then some :haha:

Anybody else getting skin tags?!? Noticed 4 little ones on the top of my bump. Wtf? I've had a few before on my neck but now I'm noticing these little, new ones popping up. I have cut them off before and they don't really hurt, but they bleed and they're ugly and annoying!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tasha, good to see you back. Thinking positively for you.
Abi, sorry to hear you had a meltdown. I have been on the verge of several, with the state of the house and stuff. I've got to get out of here! I need to nest!!!
Lexi, happy V day my dear! Thanks everyone for your comments. 
Tuckie, oh yuck yuck, the skin tags!! I've been meaning to mention them too, in between my boobs, under my boobs, on top of my bump (I'm carrying REALLY high, which doesn't help) and my latest one, the most annoying of all, just on my collarbone and my bra strap rubs on it all day and hurts. Obviously my bra strap these days is a great heavy duty thing as well. I'm going to have to start covering it in a plaster. I have heard they are only temporary though. Horrid little things. I feel like a toad.


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- Lol! Glad I'm not the only toad here! :haha: 

Yeah, I just found another little one in the inner crease of my arm :/

I wish they were bigger so I could just remove them. I don't know what to do about these little ones. That sucks about the bra strap one hurting but it may be a good thing because I had one on my neck/shoulder that was always getting rubbed by my bra or purse strap and it got all irritated and then it turned black and fell off....ew, I know! But I was glad to be rid of it!


----------



## sara1

Natural remedy for removing skin tags: use a cotton ball soaked in tea tree oil 4 times a day and it should fall off after a few days. Nasty little fuckers aren't they!


----------



## melfy77

I'll try to send you the recipe tonight ladies:thumbup:

DH felt the baby move for the first time last night, he was so excited:happydance:

Gotta go to work, but really don't feel like it lol


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies! Another all about me post I'm afraid as you can imagine I only have time to come on here quickly at the moment!
So yesterday's brightness disappeared quicker than an English summer time. Was just about to shower and got excruciating tummy pain back on the drip, antibiotics, and have a horrible tube through my nose and down my throat (which was horrendous when they put it in) had to have a scan and my bowels have completely given up and stopped working :0( they are trying to fix it now.
This whole experience has been just awful I've never been in so much pain in my life and I'm hardly getting to see my baby as I've been so poorly. It's making it really hard to bond with him as I haven't been there as a mummy for him. Today DH and I will go and see him for the first time together and I can't wait to do that! I'm hoping I'll have a much brighter update for you tomorrow girls, the good thing is Alfie is doing amazing, he's a little fighter and utterly scrumptious!! Will go grab a photo....


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps it makes me so upset that you're going through this after all you've been through before:cry: I hope seeing Alfie makes all the pain somehow worth it... Xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hello my names's Alfie!


Pic removed!


----------



## Embo78

Oh bumpy I'm so sorry you're going through all this. All you want to do is snuggle your bubba and you're having to endure all this pain and being away from Alfie.

Seeing him with your oh will be awesome though :hug:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Bumpy what a gorgeous pic, he is beautiful. I'm so sorry you are going through so much though, I hope they get you back to health very shortly xoxo

Just a selfish quick update ladies as I think I'll be leaving here shortly:cry::cry:. My HCG level from Friday is really low, too low in my opinion, 206, to be anywhere near what I should be. I think that's a level for about 4 weeks:cry::cry::cry::cry:. I should be measuring about 5-6weeks. I'm expecting it to drop after this morning's HCG blood and to get the dreaded phonecall in the next couple of days.

Ive also started staining/spotting with slight backache so maybe things are happening already :shrug::cry:. Just dont feel pregnant either...

Crap crap and crap, I will keep you all posted but it's looking grim. And just after I've got sorted on all my meds, had my first clexane shot this morning.

Plus Wednesday is my due date from my first MC of this year, what a kick in the teeth.

Catch you all soon, I wish you all well and sending the stickiest :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everybody xoxo.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww angel I'm so sorry :cry: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Awwwww Angel, I am so so sorry. It is truly heartbreaking to read this, I'm hoping this works out but I know what you are saying, please keep us posted.
Huge hug coming to you xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Angel, I'mnot sure if I asked you. Were you taking steroids? x


----------



## AngelSerenity

LeeC said:


> Angel, I'mnot sure if I asked you. Were you taking steroids? x

 
No Lee, that one hadnt been suggested. Perhaps once I get over this one I'll be in a better position for next time, ie on the progesterone before BFP. I'll mention the steroids next time I'm at gynae, on the 20th. Just want it over now as I'm sure you all can relate to. Plus I'm not taking a break this time so hopefully I'll be back in a few months, fat lot of good the break did me this time :growlmad::cry:.

I hope you're keeping ok? :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Angel, bless you asking about me. I am ok. 

Def mention the steroids, I think that would be the next step for you, blood thinners and progesterone have never worked for me alone.
And if you are ready then def jump back in to TTC but really try and push for the steroids. 
I know you just want this over now and will need some time but if you need to ask anything, quite a few of us are taking/have taken the steroids so can advise you before your appt.

Once again, I am just so so sorry. It's bloody horrific going through this. Stay strong xxx.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hate coming here to find bad news. Angel I'm really sorry to hear this. I wish there was something I could say, there are no words. 
Bumpy I am so sorry you are feeling so ill. I hope you feel much better soon and can start to bond properly with your gorgeous boy. 
Sara thank you for the skin tag tip.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, Alfie is amazing. he is so beautiful with his jet black hair. I love babies with lots of dark hair theres something about them! It sounds like you really are having a time of it and only natural that your feeling its affecting you bonding with him but just remember he's getting the best care and being well looked after and you need to get back to full health for him too x

Angel Im sorry your going through this. I was wondering were you already taking a low dose aspirin whilst ttc and before BFP? as this is very important.
My first miscarriage was very early on at 5 weeks because I wasnt even on anything.
Secomd pregnancy I then started on low dose aspirin whilst ttc and this alowed me to get to 9 weeks.
This successful time around I was on low dose aspirin whilst ttc. Then started clexane and progesterone at 5 weeks. Id actually already started brown spotting at 5 weeks and thats why I was desperate to get started on the progesterone and clexane. Id really recommend taking the aspirin whilst ttc. :hugs: to you and best of luck next time around now that you have your action plan in place from day one x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, are you officially late and past the day your period would have been due?


----------



## sara1

Angel- I'm so very sorry that things aren't looking better for you :cry: It's just heartbreaking to go through. I have no words. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bumpy- Wow girl you really have been through the wringer! It's awful that things have been so difficult for you. (I've had that tube shoved up my nose when I had a severe gastrointestinal infection... it's the worst pain ever!) Were the doctors able to pinpoint the cause of your bleed, and why you're in so much pain now? I really hope you get some much needed relief and are able to spend some quality time with snuggling Alfie. Love the picture!!! He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sara1

Angel- I should also like to second what Lee said about the steroids. I was on progesterone and aspirin with my losses, but this is my first time on steroids and clexane. My protocol was a bit different from some of the other ladies here though. I was on the steroids for 3 months before my bfp (very low dose though) after having been shown to have slightly elevated NK cells and a poor immune system in general. At BFP I went up to 20mg prednisolone and continued to 12 weeks when I began to wean off. I hope this isn't too much info too soon for you right now...


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy, Alfie is delicious! I cried when I saw his picture. I can't believe how much you are having to go through. Having a baby in the NICU is enough to make a bright day go dark. But all of the physical pain you are enduring is too much. I'm so sorry sweetie. The good news is that you have a GORGEOUS baby boy who is going to be just fine. Someone told me this when I was a NICU mom that I want to share with you. At some point, this will feel like a distant memory and you'll be snuggling with your babe at home. She was also a NICU mom (had her girl at 32 weeks). At the time, I couldn't believe that it would ever feel like a distant memory. But 2 months later and it really is! Each day I have her at home and we have experiences together here, the less I think about her days in the hospital. You will be in my shoes soon. You both just need a little time to recover. :hugs:

Angel, I'm devastated to read this news. I have to agree, the numbers are too low if you are certain how far along you are. If there is a possibility that you were off on your dates, then I think there is still some hope. But given all of the other symptoms, and the fact that you know your body, it sounds like this one isn't meant to be. We ALL know how you are feeling right now. The fact that you want it to be over is one that I'm sure we've all felt. I know I have. The desire to jump right back on the TTC train and keep going is another feeling I know I've had. It's good that you still have some options. Steroids seem to have made the difference for a lot of ladies on this thread the first time they used them. I wish I wasn't reading your news though. It simply isn't fair. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Giggles, welcome! And congrats on your twins. I hope you continue to post here!

Hello to all you other lovely ladies!


----------



## fitzy79

Angel, I am so sorry to read about your blood HCG levels...it's beyond unfair:nope: I too am all for the steroids. Five losses where I was on progesterone, aspirin on last 3 and clexane on last three also. I added steroids by my own request and with FS agreeing only because he said it's worth a try. I also went for four intralipid infusions. No basis to these latest two additions except that I had a suspicion implantation, as a result of possibly elevated NK cells, could be the problem. 

Bumpy, Alfie is a little dote. I am so sorry you're having to go through so much..it doesn't seem right. Hoping you'll be on the mend really soon :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Angel so sorry to hear you news life is so unfair.

Bumpy Alfie is so beautiful! I'm sorry to hear you are having a rough time big massive :hugs: for a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## LeeC

Hey Just, how are you my lovely.

I am officially late. FF had AF due on Friday, however I am thinking I may have ov'd earlier than what it put me at, thanks to some very intense soy ov pains.
Not to get carried away I am putting myself at 4 weeks 3 days.

I don't have any Clexane left and my first scan is booked in at Wishaw on 21st Sept, I mentioned this to them but they said not to worry as they don't usuaully prescribe til 6 weeks there, so I am taking everything else and hope this sees me through to that first scan.

How are you doing? x


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, was just reading your posts, sending lots of love to you. Alfie is adorable, can't wait to see more pics, take care of yourself Mrs and I hope you are feelingmuch better soon. I'm sure holding your precious little baby boy will be just the tonic x.


----------



## tuckie27

Bumpy- Alfie is gorgeous! Like Heart said, soon this will be a distant memory. Still sorry you're suffering :hugs:

Angel :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

Um I think I might officially join in now. :flower:

I had my weekly scan with consultant today. I am 11 weeks 1 day. I got to see my baby MOVE for the very first time and it was a right wriggly show-off :cloud9:

I am still in wonderful shock as I have never seen a baby move inside me before. My dating scan with Twin 2 from PG2 was at 10 weeks 2 days so it was just lying there.

My wonderful incredible consultant has now moved me onto fortnightly scans :thumbup:.


----------



## KatM

Bumpy,
Alfie is soooo precious. 
I am so sorry you are suffering so much and not being able to enjoy your bundle of joy. I pray that your recovery is smooth and quick. I hope Heart's words soothed you just a little bit. We are all thinking of you hon.

Angel,
So sorry Hon.
I hope the others' advice on steroids is helpful.

Hollybush,
Welcome. Nothing more exciting than first seeing life on the ultrasound.

Tuckie,
I hope the skintag remedy works. We all develop different symptom. This one, I have thankfully escaped.

Lee,
Looking good so far. 

Sara,
Thanks for that natural remedy. DH has a small one on his neck I always want to cut off. I will try the tea tree oil method.

Missmigg,
sorry you are suffering with painfully placed skintags. hopefully sara's method will help.

AFM,
3rd Tri Tomorrow!!! Will post bump pic. Off to yoga.


----------



## padbrat

Bumpy I know everyone else has said this... but Alfie is absolutely beautiful and I hope you get better soon and can take him and yourself home. We are all sending love to you both xx

But with every silver lining could come a cloud... Angel so so so sorry. I really hope that you are out on your dates ... as you know I too have had spotting non stop, so I feel so much for you. Angel be sure before you write this off... however, as others have said you know your body. I too am on steriods... 25mg prednisolone. 

Kat congrats for tomorrow!!

Hello Holly! 11ws! Well done!

Hey Lee... happy past AF day! 

Boo for skin tags! I had no idea they were a pregnancy symptom... prob because I have only ever made 11w 6 lol


----------



## LeeC

Holly. :cloud9: So happy for you, must have been the best feeling in the world :happydance:

Kat, I love your pic, your little Yorkie is so cute. I have 2 Yorkies, I love them so much, they have helped me through some difficult times x.


----------



## padbrat

Still spotting.... every morning... then nothing...

How much implantation blood could there be??


----------



## LeeC

Pad, how is your spotting today? When are you booked in for next scan. I got mine through for 21st September, seems like a lifetime away right now.


----------



## LeeC

We must have posted at the same time then.


----------



## padbrat

TBH I get the spotting in the morning... after i have got up and wandered about and then did a lovely cyclogest. After that nothing....

Who knows what is going on...

Had a scan last Thursday. Saw pregnancy and yolk sac... hence they said i was 5 wks then. Next scan will be 24th Sept, just after yours!


----------



## MightyMom

Maybe the cyclogest is causing it?


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: bumpy hope you feel better soon x Alfie is gorgeous :cloud9:

Angel I'm so sorry bit I'm glad to see you're jumping straight back on the train x

Woohoo for scan Lee it will fly in x

Pad your next scan is on my birthday :thumbup: just out of curiousity could it be the pessaries causing irritation to the cervix that's causing the spotting? X

Holly congrats on a great scan x

Yay for 3rd tri kat x

Mind gone blank x :wave: everyone xxx


----------



## padbrat

Mighty and Mrs... I had spotting prior to the cyclogest... but I suppose it could be aggravating it further. 

I am trying to hang on to the fact I have had a scan and all seemed well... 

I guess time will tell...

Though I take it is a good sign that I am going for a scan on your B'day Mrs!!

Pad repeats her mantra... Hope is important lol x


----------



## Mrskg

Hope is important x I've been saying that to myself all day xxxx


----------



## lexi374

Bumpy your little man is gorgeous :cloud9: im sorry you have been through so much and are still going through, it must be heartbreaking being away from him, big :hugs:

Angel im sorry hun if this is going the way you think it is, i can only say what some of the others have said in that steroids may be the help you need, they worked for me, i really dont think id be where i am now without them. Thinking of you :hugs: x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, its sounding good to me. You should be fine without the clexane. It was about 5 and a half weeks when they started me on the clexane but they did tell me it would be 6 weeks. I got my first scan at 6 weeks to see the heartbeat. Fingers crossed for you too. Im glad your going to Wishaw Gen. they have been brilliant with me. Its still the EPAS nurses that I see at the MOT clinic its called. Elaine, Louise and Lucy along with Dr Maharaj.

Pad, if you have any spotting then the cyclogest will make it look much more as it will bring down anything thats already up there. I had spotting from 5-7 weeks every day without fail.

Kat, its exciting reaching 3rd tri, another huge milestone.

Hollybush, glad your joining us. I bet you still think it seems too good to be true. I still feel that way that its all very surreal. Its teh nicest thing ever to see the baby wriggle for the first screen, It sounds like your in good hands and it makes a difference frequent scans. I had weekly scans up until 13 weeks and then one at 18, 20 and 27 weeks. I love getting to see the baby so much.

Its nice to have new recruits here as this thread has been quiter lately with so many of the ladies having had their babies now


----------



## AngelSerenity

Justkeeptryin said:


> Angel Im sorry your going through this. I was wondering were you already taking a low dose aspirin whilst ttc and before BFP? as this is very important.
> My first miscarriage was very early on at 5 weeks because I wasnt even on anything.
> Secomd pregnancy I then started on low dose aspirin whilst ttc and this alowed me to get to 9 weeks.
> This successful time around I was on low dose aspirin whilst ttc. Then started clexane and progesterone at 5 weeks. Id actually already started brown spotting at 5 weeks and thats why I was desperate to get started on the progesterone and clexane. Id really recommend taking the aspirin whilst ttc. :hugs: to you and best of luck next time around now that you have your action plan in place from day one x

I had been on aspirin for about 6 weeks before my BFP. My MCs seem to be getting sooner and sooner, dropping from 10 weeks to 8 to now 7. I wonder if it is a sign of something?

This is MC number 6 and my third this year. DH is on the we're taking a long break and I'm like we just had one for 4 months! Plus I'm 38 and he's 43 so time really isnt on our side. We've agreed to chill for a couple of weeks and to just get over this or we'll end up fighting, emotions are just too raw at the moment. Flow has started so this is officially CD1. As the scan showed things were very small last Thursday hopefully things will happen fairly easily and quickly.

This may seem strange and I'll not be able to say to a lot of people, but in a way I'm relieved it's started as last week was hell and I think we all knew deep down this one was failing. At least I don't have to face yet another scan to be faced with that still picture, sorry if TMI but for those of us who have had MMCs I know you will understand.

Thanks everybody for the thoughts, you ladies rock :flower:. Hopefully I'll be back on here sooner rather than later. I don't want to pull the thread down anymore so I'll move back on over to the RMC thread :growlmad:. And don't worry, I'll still be stalking you all for updates :winkwink::kiss::hugs:.

Keep positive ladies and like Pad says HOPE IS IMPORTANT!:friends:

xoxo


----------



## LeeC

Hey Just. I've met Caroline when I took my papers down she was so lovely, told me she didn't know how I kept going through this and nearly started crying. Bless her it was first time we had met.
She has booked me in for scan then I will see Maharaj.
I know Mandy highly rates them too, so I'm hoping for good things if this LO can stick around.
So much better than the Princess Royal, although I will miss Maureen there.
That's put my mind at rest about the Clexane I was worried about starting it then having to stop til I got to 6 weeks.
I don't want to tempt fate but no spotting and no back ache for 2 days.

They may transfer me for scans to Hairmyres after that as it is closer to Cambuslang. I don't mind though as long as I get there.

Thanks huni x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

So pleased things seem to be going as they should. Brilliant that you've had no spotting or backache for 2 days now. Aslong as your still on the low dose aspirin you'll be fine for now.
I cant think who Caroline is. If things go as they should you;ll likely get the same treatment as me and seen by EPAS for regular scans until 12 weeks and then attend the MOT clinic there aswell its for people that are higher risk and on medications. I hope that the 21st comes around very quickly for you x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Angel, I really think your issue sounds like an implantation problem as your miscarriages are getting earlier and your not getting to the heartbeat stage. It sounds like good advice that people have given you on the steroids. I hope that can be thrown into the mix for next time.
Oh I know exatly how raw the emotions can be and the arguments and relationship problems it causes. Ive never been so low as last year after my 2 miscarriages and the onlcy option I could see was splitting up with my husband. It was a terrible time. It really takes its toll. 
I just felt so hopeless as I had something causing my early miscarriages and on top of that they discovered my double womb and I kept thinking how much bad luck can one person have. Now look at me, If I can get through this with all of my issues the blood clotting and double womb then so can anyone.
I strongly believe it will happen with the right mixture of medication for you.
Also as hard as it is to admit your right about it being a good thing that your body is now starting a period flow. You just need to think of it as that and focus on next time. There is nothing worse than living in limbo and having your hopes built up and then taken away. 
There are several ladies on here which have had their babies now with the steroid treatment.
Take care of yourself and I hope to see you back here really soon x :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Lee I started on asprin and high dose of folic acid at 6 weeks! Didn't start clexane until 17 weeks! There was bit of confusion over it!


----------



## puppycat

Big hugs Angel xxx


----------



## puppycat

Bumpy your little man is gorgeous. I am so sorry you're having so much pain and worry right now.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry to hear your news angel! :hug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations bumpy!!! He's adorable!!


----------



## puppycat

Tuckie I have a skin tag under my arm that i didnt notice before pregnancy


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Bumpy- :hugs: so sorry hun. I can't imagine how hard that must be! Love the name Alfie too and glad he's doing well but sorry you're having a hard time :(
> 
> Lee- I had bad dizziness with my 1st pregnancy and haven't notice it much with this one although my bp is lower than usual at my appts. I wasnt sure if it was because of being pregnant or because I quit smoking or both...I always quit smoking when I got pregnant but would always go back after mcs :/ thought I should clarify!
> 
> Regarding sex: I think I may be one of the only ones here that has had a sex drive during this whole pregnancy! Everyone else says they do it for their hubbys or aren't doing it at all. My only complaint is certain positions are difficult with the belly now lol

Tuckie, I'm with you. I want sex and enjoy sex, but the actual act is very uncomfortable in most positions because of this huge belly! I've learned to squat using the "L" portion of my sectional sofa as support.:blush: That does the trick for all sorts of fun. :blush:


----------



## Hope39

Justkeeptryin said:


> Oh I know exatly how raw the emotions can be and the arguments and relationship problems it causes. Ive never been so low as last year after my 2 miscarriages and the onlcy option I could see was splitting up with my husband. It was a terrible time. It really takes its toll.

Here Here, i have had these horrible thoughts today, OH has his own problems and then theres me with my problems and all we do is clash with each other and snipe, i hate it, i have seriously thought of splitting but we've been together for 10 years and its just whats going on in our lives thats the problem

Really sad day today for me, feel like giving up, walking out of our home and not coming back

ggrrr, i hate myself and my life


----------



## Mrskg

Hope you sound like you need some :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hi guys popping in with birth story sorry aint done it sooner been knackered kieran has tongue tie and we ended up in a&e with him early hours i need to read back also xxxx


Spoiler
Kieran John Callender birth story 24th aug 2012-09-10
On Monday 20th aug I had a routine scan and clinic appointment with my diabetic consultant as I was getting fortnightly scans due too gestational diabeties and polyhydramnios , at my previous appointment my consultant was not happy too induce me cause she was concerned that it would rupture my previous scar even though it was eight years ago so she wanted me to have an elective section unless I went into labour on my own so we had got the ball rolling and booked for 31st aug which was fine so after the scan on the 20th , I felt uneasy as his weight gain was not as much as it has been it started to slow down and the blood flow from the cord I noticed started decreasing gradually so it started giving me signals too push to have him earlier as I have also antiphospholipd syndrome I also had been having strong Braxton hicks and started loosing my plug and as a few weeks went passed I had what you call an irrateable uterus lovely  so I went into my appointment and I spoke to her I some what pleaded with her that I was so anxious also due to previous losses that I wasnt comfy being pregnant anymore I was miserable so she agreed to bring my date forward to this Thursday 23rd aug and I would be 37+1 , so I never slept the night before I was scared and worried as the hospital had receieved bad press due too some deaths of mothers in the hospital but I know from the care that we had received it was all normal for us and cant fault them for it , so we arrive at the hospital at 7.30 on the Thursday morning waiting to be seen on the antenatal/postanatal ward we met with the surgeon and anethitist we started going over notes meds etc and something springs up steroids I had to have steroids I didnt think I would need this as I was classed as full term but because I had gestation diabeties I needed it for him so the surgeon called my consultant and yep you guessed it I need them and I was refused the surgery gutted was beyond a statement I was so ready I had no sleep and I just wanted it done so it was worked out that I had to have an injection then and come back to the hospital that night for the 2nd dose . 
24th aug so finally again after another sleepless night we arrive yet again at the hospital for our section in the waiting room there were two other couples waiting for what we were I could feel the tension and nerves in the room while we all waited we were greeted by a lovely midwife who took us to hdu recovery room to get set up for the sections and thats where we would be for a few hours after the birth until we were moved to postnatal ward as soon as I walked into the room I seen the tiny baby beds I burst into tears I finally realised after 4 years we were finally going to have our baby our own little rainbow I could see pauls face fill with worry and excitement all rolled into one , I was then greeted by a few different people getting name bands put on I got some lovely stockings to put on to help reduce dvts lovely and then at 8.50am I was escorted to theatre I was so scared to leave paul I didnt want him out my sight I wondered how long id have to wait till I see him again before he joined me . In the room I was met by a big team this was rather scary so many people too do so many things I cant even remember if I had this many people in the room when I had the section with aarron but I had one nice midwife who helped keep me calm I sat on the bed while the prepared all the equipment they needed I was fitted with a canular It was also explained I was having a spinal combi with a epi cause it could take longer as I have preivious scar tissue and its so they could give me extra numbing stuff If needed so ok , while I was getting the spinal epi I felt the most horrific shooting pains down my back into my bum and in my foof I started crying because it hurt badly even when they were trying to put the catherter in my back omg never again am I getting this type it was one of the worst experiences of my life what felt like ages must have been mins trying to get it in place , once it was in it took a while too take effect but when it did I was glad so I laid down on my back I waited and waited for paul too come in , he came in and walked passed me I was like cheers lol he didnt see where I was but yeah he saw the little head bobbing at the end lol , at this point I didnt realise they had started the surgery and it wasnt until they told me right your going too start feeling a lot of pressure I was like ok and boy I did feel it next min I knew he was pulled out of me and started crying the lowered the screen and we seen him omg I cried and cried so did paul we seen our boy we have done it we got our boy he was perfect and it was 09.58 he came into this world changed our life for the best  the sorted Kieran out his apgar scores were 9 at 1 min 9 at 5 and 9 at 10 min he was great they wrapped him up and brought him over to us and we had some pics taken amazing amazing is all I can say about how I felt there and then , too see tears in my husbands eyes of joy and not pain was the most amazing feeling in the world , once we had some pictures done they took him away to weigh him and stuff I started to get closed up and omg I dont know if it was pressure but I started feeling pain I was sobbing and crying to paul I hate this I hate this I cant do this again because I dont know what it was I felt but it wasnt right I should of spoken out for them to top up the stuff but I didnt I was in too much shock I kept asking when is it over when is it going to be over and paul kept saying soon soon I didnt loose much blood abour 300mlu and they said I had 1700mlu of fluid inside me they couldnt believe how much I was carrying , but anyway once I was closed up I was moved too recovery we just sat in amazement I was happy , aarron wasnt allowed too join us or my mum I was upset about that but I knew id see them soon , I held Kieran and started crying again he was perfect the most beautiful little boy ive ever seen I had straight away had skin to skin which was important too me I also started breastfeeding him and he took it like a pro , after a few hours I was moved to postnatal ward to settle and my family were able too join me , aarrons face was a picture I couldnt believe he was finally a big brother yay , kierans sugar levels were low he had to get tested before and after feeds and had to be wrapped up warm as his temp was low too but they soon sorted themselves out I had some hard time on the ward by two midwives who made me feel like shit because of his low sugar levels saying my bf wasnt enough I needed to bottle feed him but one of them got into trouble because they done his sugar level too soon after feed well she got into trouble like I said and was moved to antenatal ward the next day I stayed in hospital two days I was just thankfull to get home because I missed paul. 

Sorry ive babbled on but thats the rough copy of my birth story lol


----------



## LeeC

Hope I'm sending you hugs along with MrsKG, this journey can really eat away at your relationship. DH and I separated for a week earlier in the year as it was becoming unbearable and unhealthy. 
Please don't be so hard on yourself. It takes an amazingly strong and brave woman to carry on through all of this heartache.
xxx


----------



## Hope39

Thank you girls, i dont know how i make it through the day sometimes, i wouldnt make it through the day with out you all

OH has just been diagnosed with adult ADHD/Bi Polar and its fricking tough, really hard to cope with and i dont know how to cope with it either

Ive got acupuncture tomoz so fingers crossed i will come out of it feeling better 

xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for all the pre-3rd trimester congrats! I am beyond excited and relieved. This thread has helped me through all the tough times. Big bump pic coming soon.

Angel,
I totally understand. When my 1st pregnancy was shaky and I knew it, I was relieved when I finally passed the sac and stopped being in limbo. Being in limbo absolutely sucks. Big :hugs: hon. 
I never took a break. We got pregnant 3 times in a row and the last one stuck.

hope,
big hug.

Lee,
My beloved Yorkie was attacked and killed in front of me by an off-leash beast. I was beyond heartbroken as she was DH's and my baby girl. I still cry over her several times a week, though it was over a year ago. 

This propelled DH and I to TTC 2 yrs before planned. The tiny blessing that I can see is: with my hormone issues, it is good that we moved up our time-line in having kids, and we moved back to the West Coast, which I love. Still, I would give almost anything for her to be with us. 

I am glad to hear your furbabies have been there for you through all your losses. I pray that this is your sticky bean.

jenny,
thanks for your birth story. i am so happy for you and your DH. brought tears to my eyes reading it.

Sexy Ladies,
It's good to hear how much fun you two are still having. Luckily for DH and me, he LOVES my new, huge breasts and booby sex seems to keep him happy and doesn't require much of me.
Mom2, I can't quite get the mechanics of the L-sectional squat but will keep it in mind for future reference.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Angel, I totally understand the feeling of relief. It's nothing to be ashamed of, the limbo is horrible. Good luck with a new protocol and your next try. I'm so sorry again. 
Hollybush, welcome. Seeing the baby move on screen is awesome isn't it? 
Hope, I'm really sorry to hear things are crappy for you. Since he has been officially diagnosed with this, is their any help or support available to you to help you cope, or counselling or anything? Talking things through may help. 
Kat, hope you enjoyed yoga. 
Jen, thanks for sharing your birth story. It was an emotional read, hope Keiron is doing ok after his tongue tie.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks guys he hasn't had it fixed as of yet but it does explain a lot x


----------



## bumpyplease

thanks girls reading your lovely comments puts a smile on my face before going to bed!

Will write more tomorrow but shattered now and some rest, but today has thankfully been much better! Loads of special time with my bubba, less pain and things slowly improving. Heart thanks gor the great afvice by the way. Will update more tomorrow.

Kat congrats on 3rd tri need to see these big boobies of urs in a bump pic!

Hugs hope I don't really know what to suggest but I'm thinking of u right now.

Angel, oh no sweetie I'm so sad to read this, why does bad things keep happening to good people it makes me so mad :0(. Keep us updated honey and I really hope u are wrong xx

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Baby Zane grew his wings. After not finding his HB yesterday I went to the ER who couldn't find it and transported me to a bigger hospital where an ultrasound revealed he was gone. I gave birth to him at 2am with his umbilical cord wrapped around his neck. He was so beautiful. I just don't know what to say, I keep thinking about those selfish posts I wrote on how much I wanted a girl and I'm so scared he didn't know how much I love him. We are having him cremated and his ashed put into a cross neckalace so that when I feel stronger I can wear him close to my heart forever. I don't know if I'll be checking back with you guys but just wanted to say thanks for being there and hope you all have wonderful pregnancies with healthy babies.


----------



## jenny25

Karista I am so so sorry you have gone through this darling I'm beyond devastated for you xx


----------



## melfy77

3xCharmer: I am sooooooo very very sorry:cry::cry: This is so unfair:hugs: do they know what happened? I don't know what to say, my thoughts are with you:hugs:

Bumpy: Glad things are getting better:thumbup: And your little man is gorgeous:cloud9:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Melfy - It was a cord accident, wrapped around his neck 3 times.


----------



## tuckie27

3x- I have no words. That is so devastatingly sad. Many, many hugs for you and your OH right now :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Oh my god charmer, I am so sorry this happened, praying for you and dh and zane and just crying! Huge hugs and we are here to help in any way. I'm glad you found a way to keep him close

Bumpy- he's gorgeous


----------



## hopeful23456

Charmer- his spirit will always be with you and he definitely knows how much you love him


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- I'm so sorry for the loss of Zane. :hugs: Words cannot express my devastation for you. Zane knows he is loved and was very much wanted on this earth. Wanting a girl is not the same things as not wanting a son, there is a big difference. Don't let any guilt creep in. :hugs: I only wish there was something I could do or say. Just know I'm praying for you.


----------



## MightyMom

Charmer: I am so sorry for your loss. Zane is a beautiful soul, I am sure he is with you even now. Don't feel guilty for anything, he knows he is loved. Cord accidents are wretched things, stealing our angels without rhyme nor reason. I hope there are many people around you who you can lean on for support. Of course we are always here. You can PM anytime. Take care of yourself hun.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Happy V-day Mrs M & Lexi!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

bumpyplease said:


> Hi ladies! Another all about me post I'm afraid as you can imagine I only have time to come on here quickly at the moment!
> So yesterday's brightness disappeared quicker than an English summer time. Was just about to shower and got excruciating tummy pain back on the drip, antibiotics, and have a horrible tube through my nose and down my throat (which was horrendous when they put it in) had to have a scan and my bowels have completely given up and stopped working :0( they are trying to fix it now.
> This whole experience has been just awful I've never been in so much pain in my life and I'm hardly getting to see my baby as I've been so poorly. It's making it really hard to bond with him as I haven't been there as a mummy for him. Today DH and I will go and see him for the first time together and I can't wait to do that! I'm hoping I'll have a much brighter update for you tomorrow girls, the good thing is Alfie is doing amazing, he's a little fighter and utterly scrumptious!! Will go grab a photo....

Oh, bumpy! I'm so sorry. This all sounds so horrible! :hugs: Alfie is doing great, and before you know it you'll both be home and making great memories together that will replace this horrible experience in your mind. :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Angel- :hugs: I'm so so sorry, hun!! :cry:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Giggles & Holly- Welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses, but glad you are here!


----------



## Embo78

Charmer I am so sorry. I just cannot begin to try to understand how you must be feeling right now.

Your little boy definitely knows how much you love him so try not to let the guilt consume you.

I'm thinking about you and your family at this incredibly sad time :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hope- Hugs, hun. Life is tough. So sorry to hear about your hubby, I pray you guys are able to get through this.

Kat- :haha: Well, I thought about taking a picture, but... :blush: Glad to hear your hubby loves your new body shape. Mine does too, I just wish it was easier to maneuver.

Jen- Thanks for sharing your birth story!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- Such a horrible accident! I can't say enough how sorry I am. :cry: This ought not be! May God wrap his arms around you while you go through this. :hugs:


----------



## KatM

3x,
My prayers are with you. I am soooooo sorry. Words cannot express nor can I even imagine what you and DH are going through. Zane was loved and wanted. We all know this.


----------



## cazi77

Oh my goodness charmer. I am so sorry to hear your news. Big :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hope39 said:


> Justkeeptryin said:
> 
> 
> Oh I know exatly how raw the emotions can be and the arguments and relationship problems it causes. Ive never been so low as last year after my 2 miscarriages and the onlcy option I could see was splitting up with my husband. It was a terrible time. It really takes its toll.
> 
> Here Here, i have had these horrible thoughts today, OH has his own problems and then theres me with my problems and all we do is clash with each other and snipe, i hate it, i have seriously thought of splitting but we've been together for 10 years and its just whats going on in our lives thats the problem
> 
> Really sad day today for me, feel like giving up, walking out of our home and not coming back
> 
> ggrrr, i hate myself and my lifeClick to expand...

 
Hope :hugs::hugs::hugs:, never give up honey, just get through the bad days and you'll be stronger and ready for life's journey again.

My story with my DH is similar, we've been together 11 years and times like this make it very difficult on top of normal martial issues (money / drink etc). He's on the giving up stage while I'm being a bit more clinical this time and he's determined to get his point across but I keep telling him it's too early and we can see how we feel over the next few weeks. I fear my time of trying may be coming to an end as he is nearing that stage, this upsets me more than the MC. 

One day at a time chick, God sends only the strongest people the biggest challenges :hugs: xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

3xCharmer, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:. My current pain pales to insignificance now, my prayers are with you all xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

3 x I am devastated to read this. I am so so sorry, I can't imagine what you're going through. Of course he knew you loved him, please don't blame yourself. We are all here for you and thinking of you xxx


----------



## LeeC

Charmer. So sorry and so sad. I just mirror what everyone else has already said on here and am thinking of you and your family right now x.


----------



## daviess3

3x im so so sorry an theres nothing you could of done differently Hun don't beat yourself up, my thoughts are with you all. I think the necklace sounds so lovely xxxx

Bumpy congrats an well done you xxxx

Leec wow an pad? Congrats ladies fxd for rainbows x

I can't believe how quickly time goes! (feel like my nan when I say that!) lexi is 5 weeks an it's just flown by! We had a bad weekend with colic but hopefully have sorted milk out now! It's been hot here in uk I feel for the pg ladies! Can't believe how far gone you are fili Kat etc x

I do read most posts just don't always have time to post! But I'm always here can't wait for you all to have ur rainbows, being a mummy is the best ever!!! X


----------



## Abi 2012

3x- im in shock, thats not what i expected to read first thing in the morning, im devistated for you hun, cant begin to imagine what you must be feeling honey, ofcourse he knew you loved him, dont blame your self this was a terrible accident such an awful thing to happen, i just want to cry its heartbreaking, after all you have been through, im so sorry hun , will be thinking of you and you family at this hard time honey :cry: 

angel- so sorry hun i wish there was more i could say but i dont really know what to say... 

giggles and holly- welcome girlies! :) 

everyone else hello hope your doing well... xxx


----------



## sara1

:cry: 3x- there are no words to express how sorry I am to hear your news. Be kind to yourself :cry:


----------



## lexi374

3x im so sorry :cry: of course he knew he was loved and wanted very much, what a sad sad day. :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## LeeC

Girls. I need some help. My mum just called me to say my sisters been taken into hospital, her waters broke and the baby isn't due til 31st October, so she is 7 weeks early.
I know a few of you on here gave birth early, was it as early as this. I'm just worried about my sister and feel so bad as I struggled to be around her in her early pregnancy.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: lee! I am no expert but given all the stories on here and knowing a bit more about it from my obsessive watching of giving birth programs I wouldn't be worried at all just excited!! xxx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Fili. My sister just text, said she is waiting for doctor to see her, so hopefully I'll have some good news soon then. It's just so easy to worry x.


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- sorry to hear your sister will be having her baby early but lots of the women on here had there babies early and they are all thriving now i wouldnt worry hun im sure everything will be fine!! :) so your gonna be an auntie soon yay exciting stuff hun congrats :D xx


----------



## filipenko32

Will be thinking of your sister Lee xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh charmer I'm sooo sorry I have no words but I'm feeling utterly devastated for you right now :0(

Lee it's a scary time but that's only one week before me and to be honest Alfie is thriving, they are only keeping him on special care unit now because he's a premie. All his tubes are gone except his oxygen tube which is just supplementing him a tiny bit everything else he is doing on his own and hes only 5 days old! If i hadnt been so sock i think the experience for me would ne s much better one. They stand such a good chance at 33 weeks hun, I've seen lots of pics on the ward of babies born as early as 27 weeks and you wouldn't even know now. Big hugs and I hope it all works out ok babe xx


----------



## Abi 2012

just to let you all know, i had midwife this morning 25+2, Noah is measuring perfect, heartbeat perfect, my bp perfect! he is just totally perfect! go back on 5th of oct now for next app my midwife is lovely :)


----------



## LeeC

Abi, great news. That is what my sister is calling her baby too, Noah. He might be here soon :)


----------



## Abi 2012

aww lee, its a lovely name isnt it!! thinking of ur sister hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

3x - I just can't believe what I have just read. All the other girls said it perfectly. Zane was very much wanted and loved, everybody knows that. Please don't allow your grief to be clouded by guilt. Much much love. 
Lee, all the very best to your sister. I don't have much experience of preemies other than what I have learnt from the babies on here, but I met an 18 month old boy at a birthday party a couple of weeks ago. His dad was telling me he had been born 9 weeks early, and you wouldn't have known. He was only just starting to walk, but at 18 months that's not out of the ordinary anyway. Edie was 15 months. Lots of love and looking forward to hearing good news. 
Abi, pleased to hear your check up went well. 
Mom2, your post about the sofa action made me smile. 
Angel, I hope your hubby comes round. MrsK will vouch for the fact that sometimes its not the end of the journey.


----------



## Mrskg

Charmer I'm so very sorry :cry: no words just :hugs: xxx

Lee thinking of your sister xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Oh God Charmer, I am just devastated for you...such a tragic accident that defies understanding. Fly high little Zane...may he always have a lovely home with the other angels in the clouds and know just how loved and wanted he was xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

3X Charmer, I just cant believe it to read what has happened. I am devastated for you. That is the most awful heartbreaking thing.
I cant even imagine how you are feeling. Dont you even feel the least bit guilty. You know how much you loved this baby!
It is just so tragic, please take care of yourself xx :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

My sister had her baby, he has been taking to the special care ward, she is doing ok. 

I feel awful posting this on here today, but I just cried my eyes out, these times are so hard.

Charmer, been thinking about you lots :( 

xxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: auntie lee x congrats to your sister x what weight was he x ive cried all day too my great aunt passed away last night an charmers news :cry: i look like a panda an need to go to work wish id called off xxx


----------



## LeeC

MrsKg, I also have panda eyes... I feel so bad as there is so much bad news, I was ok earlier but when my mum called me I just put the phone down and cried, I just felt so sad that my LO's didn't make it.

Sorry about your aunt too x.


----------



## Mrskg

its only natural to feel like that lee dont beat yourself up about it :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Charmer - I'm so sorry to hear your news :hugs: I know there are no words, just know I am thinking of you.

Lee - my cousin had her baby 12 days ago, at 28+6, she was due 2 weeks before me. Baby is doing really well though, so hopefully your nephew will be ok :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

aww so much sad new on this thread, im so sorry mrs kg... think of you and your family, also been thinking about charmer all day such sad sad new.. devistating! :cry:

lee- hope your sister and Noah are well how much did he weigh? be thinking about them both hun xxx


----------



## puppycat

Such is the nature of Pal, two conflicting messages in one post :(

Charmer I am so so desperately sad for you and sorry for your loss. Although Zane is not earth side he most definitely loves his mummy and will always be in your heart. God bless you sweetheart xx

Lee - congrats on becoming an Aunty. Glad to hear all went well :)


----------



## padbrat

Charmer... I am so sorry to hear your terrible news. No words can make it better.... just know that you are in our thoughts xx

Congrats Aunty Lee!

So sorry Mrs...xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, I can understand that you will have mixed emotions. I know you will be genuinely concerned about your sister and little nephew but at the same time you must be hurting that your sister has had a baby when you've suffered so many losses. 
When my sister had my neice 3 years ago I was so excited and couldnt wait to be an aunt. Then when I suffered my losses last year I was so low and my sister was talking about how she wanted another baby soon and I just felt so upset and couldnt imagine how I would cope around her having a new baby.
You see the world in a completely different light when you've suffered losses, it is difficult to be around pregnant woman and people with their babies. I can imagine this is how you will feel.
I know you mentioned before about your sister being pregnant aswell as your sister in law, you find that it always happens.

Im sure your little nephew will be fine and it will be difficult to see him for the first time. Despite you being pregnant just now I know you will find it hard.
Thats exactly how I felt last year when my sister in law had her baby in July after my two losses.
Good things are coming your way just remember that x :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Just. It's been a hard day. Of course I am delighted but feel very sad too and am very weepy tonight. You summed up exactly how I feel actually. 

I am dreading the next one because of all the grief it has caused me and will probs go away for a week or two to avoid the situation as I know it will cause too many problems.

xxx


----------



## KatM

3x,
In case you are reading this, my prayers and thoughts are with you. I weeped for your loss.

Lee,
Congrats and it is totally understandable that this would bring up big emotions in you. Be soft on yourself. I believe a baby at that stage has the same chances of a full-term from what i have read.

Abi,
Yay, good news.

It has been a sad day on the board, I feel a bit strange celebrating making it to 3rd tri. I am so happy. DH is taking off from work early and we are going to the Pump Station, a place that specializes in Motherhood that I have yet to go to, to sign up for breast feeding classes and buy Baby Grey something indulgent and adorable.


----------



## KatM

3rd Tri!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, enjoy yourself and big congrats on third tri. 
Lee - :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Lovely pic Kat. Was sad to read about your little Yorkie, so sorry, they really are our little babies and so loyal and loving.
Mine are keeping me company and giving me cuddles now :)


----------



## Hope39

My little furbabies are also snoogling on the sofa with me, they slept with me last night too :nope:

One of my furbabies only has 3 weeks left till she has her lickle babies, excited, sort of, boy its hard work though


----------



## Hope39

Girls, thanks for your support yesterday, today has been a lot better

Mrs Mig - counselling may have to be an option at some point so that i learn how to deal with his behavious because at the moment as soon as he kicks off, i seem to make the situation worse

xx


----------



## heart tree

Oh Charmer I just read your news. :cry: I'm so so sorry honey! Not sure you'll read this, but just wanted to say how devastated I am for you. 

Lee, I had Delilah 6 weeks early and she is fine! I hope Noah is doing ok. He'll be in the hospital for a while, but I imagine he'll do well. Congrats on being an auntie. I know how bittersweet it can be when a baby is born though. Take the time you need to feel your emotions. There is nothing wrong with being weepy for your LO's that didn't make it. 

Mrskg :hugs:

Kat, you look gorgeous! congrats on 3rd tri! You deserve to feel this happy darling. I've looked at Pump Station online. Enjoy it. I hope you buy lots of stuff for your little guy. 

I went to a New Mom's group today. I was the only one who had a mc (never mind 4!), the only one who had a preemie, and the only one whose baby has reflux. I know every new mom has her challenges, but it made me feel a bit like a freak. I just want to hang out with all my PARL and MARL ladies! I feel normal with all of you. But, I need to meet some moms, so I'm going to go back to the group next week.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart I hope you meet some good friends there. Its a shame there isn't another preemie mom or someone you can relate to a little more, but as motherhood is a lot about looking to the future it's fun to share the journey with other mums going through the same thing at the same time. I adore my mummy friends from post natal group when I had Edie - our children are all close in age, and now we are all on round 2 - though the eldest of the babies will be 13 months when my baby arrives. And I got pregnant with my first loss just before his mum did with him. None of them had the struggle I had - and thank god they didn't, so now I feel a little detached from them, but it's lovely to know I'm getting there. You and Delilah will hopefully enjoy being with them despite you both having had a much more difficult start. Edie adores her little friends.


----------



## heart tree

Thanks Claire. I think you are right. It isn't about the past anymore. It's about the present and the future. All of the babies are Delilah's age, so I hope she makes some friends too. And it was nice to talk about mom things and actually be able to participate in the conversation. Such a difference from last year!

Congrats on V day hon!


----------



## KatM

Heart,
It's great that you are going to a new mom's group. I have already attended a new mom's group. I think I will go back tomorrow. It's almost freakish to have a whole group of moms with no one having any of those 3 issues. I was shocked to learn how many people have had MCs after I was open with mine. 
It's great to hear how well you and little D are doing.

MissMigg,
You always say the right things.


----------



## KatM

Oops, somehow it double posted.


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat - u look great! Congrats on 3rd tri!

Heart- wish I was in the group with you! I can't get out of the house with two though, too nervous about it.

Lee- I had them at 34 weeks too, nicu time but will be fine

Can't remember much else! I'm pumping...

Welcome holly and giggles!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Happy 3rd trimester! :happydance: You look great!!

Heart- Good for you, getting out there and meeting new moms!

AFM- Had my hospital tour tonight. It was wonderful. 2 full hours of talking about baby and birth with my hubby! The hospital is great, they have whirlpool tubs in each birthing suite and my doctor will allow me to give birth in the tub if I choose. They also have birthing stools and birthing balls available! The postpartum rooms are great, with queen size beds, room service, and a dessert cart. They really try to make the stay as comfortable as possible. I feel much better now. Thursday I start my childbirth classes!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat you look amazing! Happy 3rd tri hun 
Mom2 that sounds fantastic! How did you get a hospital tour?


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- you look great! :) welcome to 3rd tri! 

Heart- good to hear you're getting out and mingling with other moms :) From what I understand, you will love those play dates later on! 

Mom2- Sounds like a very nice place! Our local hospital just built a brand new birth center and they're starting tours next week. I'm excited to see it. Your post reminded me to call and sign up for a tour. Dr N said we'll have private suites with whirlpools too, but I don't know about desert carts! That sounds toooo good :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Kat, that's a sweet thing to say. 
Mom2, I'm seriously thinking of going to Nebraska to deliver my baby. Your hospital sounds AWESOME! Fili, some hospitals here do them, some don't. I got one of the birthing centre I was hoping to deliver in but wasn't allowed to in the end - and now it's shut down :-( - but the women and children's hospital don't do them, though there may be an online tour. Whoopy do! 
Morning all. I hope everyone is ok. I'm still reeling a bit from Charmers news. 
Lee I hope Noah is doing well. I hope you are too.


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM, I know what you mean. My mind kept coming back to Charmer today as well. I sure hope she's okay, as much as one can be in that awful situation. I think it was Puppy that said something to the effect of the nature of PARL; in trying to celebrate and be happy for some ladies while feeling empathy for another and that is very true. As long as I've been here I have seen girls come here with bad news and leave (and sometimes they come back) but Charmer's news was harder I think because she's been with us for awhile and it being a 2nd tri loss and all. Usually when girls leave us here, it's only shortly after their joining us. My heart really does go out to her an her OH and I hope she's able to find some comfort in this terrible time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That summed it up perfectly Tuckie. I never expected any of us to have a second tri loss, especially under such tragic circumstances. I hope she is being really well looked after.


----------



## sara1

Afternoon all :hi:

It's hard trying to get back on track in here... I feel sort of vapid and silly talking about decorating the nursery after Charmer's news. I think i'm still in shock.
Tuckie- you said it exactly right!

Kat- :happydance: Congrats on 3rd tri :happydance: You look fabulous! Sounds like you've got a nice celebratory day planned. Have fun!

Lee- Congrats on Auntiehood. I hope Noah and your sister are doing well. It's totally normal for you to feel conflicting emotions given all you've been through. Give yourself some time and respect that your own feelings are totally justified. TBH I can't imagine being early 1st tri with your history and having a newborn in the family, even of a beloved sister. I could barely talk to my sister (who has 3 kids under 5) about RPL... it was just too painful.


----------



## sticky_wishes

I seem to have missed a lot...

Charmer - I am so sorry for your loss :cry: I just want to echo what all these ladies have said, and to send my love and hugs to you. Zane very much knew he was loved by you. Be kind to yourself and allow your heart to grieve xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

:hi: ladies

Bumpy - Congrats on the birth of beautiful baby Alfie, he is gorgeous!x

Kat - Congrats on 3rd tri! What a beautiful bump too x

Lee - Congrats on becoming an auntie x

Mom2 - your hospital sounds amazing! My local hospital gives tours, usually v late into the pregnancy tho, and the tour consists of 'here is the room, some have birth pools, bed, equipment, goodbye'.

Glad all the MARL ladies are doing well and their rainbow babies are thriving x

afm...im doing well, very tired at the moment. Baby is kicking up a storm. Still worry daily though, just when i feel confident (ish) i read something scary or something happens to knock my confidence. I guess its the PARL way of life. I am enjoying every minute of being pregnant though. People are still commenting on how HUGE i am. Some people have said, oh you look gorgeous pregnant and you have a lovely big bump, which i like. But then others have the cheek to say, 'your huge, that twin is definately hiding'. 100% irritating comment. Here i have attached a front on pic and a side view...I havent put on weight anywhere else, just grown a big bump. 21 week shot...
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0002.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 7









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0001.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Kat you look amazing! Happy 3rd tri hun
> Mom2 that sounds fantastic! How did you get a hospital tour?

Here virtually every hospital has tours available. I just went onto the hospital website and signed up! I was trying to decide between two hospitals, but this is the only one that does water births, so that made my decision. I'm still not sure if I want a water birth, but I like having the option. If I get in the whirlpool tub and don't want to get out, I don't have to!:happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Kat- you look great! :) welcome to 3rd tri!
> 
> Heart- good to hear you're getting out and mingling with other moms :) From what I understand, you will love those play dates later on!
> 
> Mom2- Sounds like a very nice place! Our local hospital just built a brand new birth center and they're starting tours next week. I'm excited to see it. Your post reminded me to call and sign up for a tour. Dr N said we'll have private suites with whirlpools too, but I don't know about desert carts! That sounds toooo good :)

I think dessert carts should be mandatory! :haha:
When I lived in Antelope I had Kaiser and they hadn't built the birthing center in Roseville yet, so I had to give birth at the South Sac hospital. I would rather give birth in a barn! I asked to go home immediately, it was awful! This hospital looks much nicer! :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Mom2- Your hospital sounds fabulous! Queen size beds and dessert cart!! WOW!

Sticky- You look great. Seriously all bump! Some people are complete idiots... I get the "wow, you're huge thing" too and it make me want to claw someones eyes out!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thank you Kat, that's a sweet thing to say.
> Mom2, I'm seriously thinking of going to Nebraska to deliver my baby. Your hospital sounds AWESOME! Fili, some hospitals here do them, some don't. I got one of the birthing centre I was hoping to deliver in but wasn't allowed to in the end - and now it's shut down :-( - but the women and children's hospital don't do them, though there may be an online tour. Whoopy do!
> Morning all. I hope everyone is ok. I'm still reeling a bit from Charmers news.
> Lee I hope Noah is doing well. I hope you are too.

Come on over! There's plenty of room for you in Nebraska! :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sticky_wishes said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> Bumpy - Congrats on the birth of beautiful baby Alfie, he is gorgeous!x
> 
> Kat - Congrats on 3rd tri! What a beautiful bump too x
> 
> Lee - Congrats on becoming an auntie x
> 
> Mom2 - your hospital sounds amazing! My local hospital gives tours, usually v late into the pregnancy tho, and the tour consists of 'here is the room, some have birth pools, bed, equipment, goodbye'.
> 
> Glad all the MARL ladies are doing well and their rainbow babies are thriving x
> 
> afm...im doing well, very tired at the moment. Baby is kicking up a storm. Still worry daily though, just when i feel confident (ish) i read something scary or something happens to knock my confidence. I guess its the PARL way of life. I am enjoying every minute of being pregnant though. People are still commenting on how HUGE i am. Some people have said, oh you look gorgeous pregnant and you have a lovely big bump, which i like. But then others have the cheek to say, 'your huge, that twin is definately hiding'. 100% irritating comment. Here i have attached a front on pic and a side view...I havent put on weight anywhere else, just grown a big bump. 21 week shot...


I agree totally. I've been working on my nursery and getting excited, then I read about Zane and think how a cord accident could still happen, or I read about Bumpy and think how I could be in the hospital tonight and Gloriana could be in NICU. I try not to think about it, but that's much easier said then done. 
People's comments make me laugh. Yesterday hubby and I walked into a coffee shop and two ladies asked me if it was my first baby, I smiled politely and said, "No, this is my 6th." to which one of the ladies replied, "Oh, really? Are you having more than 1??". I just laughed and kept walking bye. I don't think people think before they speak! :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I sure hope today is better than yesterday for me. Yesterday I was so uncomfortable! Walking, sitting, standing, laying, nothing helped. Plus my left upper arm, shoulder, and neck hurt on and off all day for no reason! And of course yesterday was the day my hubby wanted to :sex:. Bad timing for me!
But it wasn't all bad, hubby gave me a pedicure (gotta love that man!), we went on our hospital tour, then we went shopping for carpet for the nursery. I found a beautiful pink carpet with attached pad that will look wonderful! :happydance:
Today I'm going to mail out the rest of my baby shower invitations and finish painting the nursery. That's the plan anyway. 
How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, your looking great now in your picture. Your bumps really getting big now but your still so slim everywhere else.

Mom2 your hospital sounds amazing Im jealous

Im still nervous through this pregnancy, Im hopeful that these cord accidents are very rare but I still keep thinking anything could go wrong now. But at the same time you cant keep thinking negative and worrying about things that are unlikely to happen, its not good for the baby I guess. I have my pram and nursery furniture ordered but still too scared to actually decorate the nursery.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks Sara :hugs: I dont think people think before they speak, or they think its funny to say im huge. Erm...its not funny. My husband thinks i look lovely so im pleased bout that :flower: x

Mom2 - Think my big bump is gonna cause me some aches and pains, i have round ligament pain frequently already, i did start with good stomach muscles, so i can feel them stretching already! Glad your more comfortable today.

I know exactly what you mean :cry: In first tri i was so worried about miscarrying again, now i constantly worry about other issues... My mind is in overdrive. :wacko: 

When is your baby shower? I have been looking for venues already, i have a lot of friends and family, so having to split my shower into two groups...33 family and friends and then 21 school and pub friends. So excited :happydance: x


----------



## heart tree

Mrs Miggins said:


> That summed it up perfectly Tuckie. I never expected any of us to have a second tri loss, especially under such tragic circumstances. I hope she is being really well looked after.

Tuckie and Mrs M, this feels the same for me. Sadly in our group we're all too used to early losses. Though some of us have had later losses, it's not as common. Her news really hit a nerve. It's understandable why it would shake up the nerves on this thread in particular. My heart aches for her. 

Sticky, from the front I can't even see your bump. And from the side, you look amazing. Not huge! 

Mom2, I just want to live at your hospital. Sounds awesome! My room had a view of the Golden Gate Bridge and all of San Francisco, but I wasn't exactly looking at the view in labor!

Tuckie, enjoy the tour! Sounds like a great place to give birth!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Just. I think it is completely understandable to worry all through pregnancy when you have lived with RPL. 
I can't imagine ever feeling 'safe' but you do need to hold on to the positives and embrace some optimism to keep you going through this.

Sounds like you are getting ready, bet the nursery will look fab. Will we get to see pics?


----------



## fifi-folle

Just popping my head in, don't post much in here. Hope you are all doing ok x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

LeeC said:


> Hey Just. I think it is completely understandable to worry all through pregnancy when you have lived with RPL.
> I can't imagine ever feeling 'safe' but you do need to hold on to the positives and embrace some optimism to keep you going through this.
> 
> Sounds like you are getting ready, bet the nursery will look fab. Will we get to see pics?

Thanks Lee. I've suffered really badly from anxiety through this pregnancy. The worry never ends. As each week goes on you start to relax that little bit more especially getting to those milestones like 12 weeks then 24 weeks when baby is viable.
Someone that I spoke to yesterday said she also worried all teh way through her pregnancy and come the end when all went perfect she thought to herself that she could've saved herself a whole lot of worry which is true.
My biggest problem in life in general is worrying about things that never happen Im terrible.

My nursery furniture wont be here until start of November. I went for the Mamas and Papas orchard range which I loved but it was so expensive. So I went to the Glasgow pram centre and they stock it and wont be beaten oon price so ended up saving a couple of hundred and went for a cheaper cot.
You have all of this to look forward to and I'd highly reccomend the pram centre to you. I also got my pram from there at a great price as it was the shop model but still brand new.
And yes I will def. post pics of teh nursery when its done!

How are you keeping? are you still getting implantation cramps? I got them every day at some point, I still do every now and again and its reassurance that things are growing and stretching as they should x


----------



## Hollybush75

Sorry I haven't posted much but I'm still struggling with tiredness and sickness. I didn't have sickness for this long with PG2 so this is all kind of new to me. I'm 11+3 today and longing to feel like myself again. I'm going public in work on Friday and I'm excited. My team have known since BFP as I knew there would be weekly appointments and I needed help to cover my accounts. I'm going to buy lots of lovely cakes to thank them for their support over the last 2 months.

3xcharmer I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Lovely bump piccies ladies! You all look fab and if other ppl knew what you went through to get where you are they would keep their bloody comments to themselves... or congratulate you on your bravery and determination!

Looking forward to seeing the nursery Just!

Hey Lee how are you doing?

Holly how exciting that you are going public!

Quick question... at what stage do the sore boobies go... I scared myself stupid this morning when I woke up and they didn't hurt... about half an hour later they were back to 'normal'... sore and big! I am def not complaining!


----------



## Tasha

Charmer, I am so sorry to read about Zane growing his wings. Your idea of having his ashes with you is beautiful, perfect in fact. I have had a second and a third trimester loss as well as my first tri loses, so if I can help in any way with advice, support or just a shoulder to lean on, then please feel free to message me :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pad, my boobs have been bigger and sore from day 1 , but dont worry they definetely come and go. i used to freak out if they werent as sore at any point. I used to check them every half hour squeezing the sides it was unreal. Then one day I just stopped checking them without even realising I think it was when I got past my 13 week scan.
They are a good sign!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Can I ask you again Pad why it is your so desperate for this baby to be a girl? Its to do with a genetic problem isnt it?I hope ypu dont mind me asking, I was just curious x


----------



## Mrskg

I just want to say after reading all your posts I'm so thankful to have all you ladies here :hugs: x I thought as time went on it would get easier but it just gets harder x really struggling after charmers news I feel like "my friend" has lost her baby x I know we don't all "know" each other but I've shared things on with you all that I haven't even said out loud x I do feel like you are friends an you are part of my life I share your progress with my 2 close friends an hubby only the other night sitting at the kitchen table I was telling them about charmers scan an calling him Zane ... An how my friend went out with a Zane once ... An how it means John :cry: I'm rambling now x basically I just wanted to say thank to everyone no matter how big or small your part has been in my journey I couldn't get through each day without you all x I hope we all stay "friends" xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Totally agree mrs kg :hugs: xxx

Pad mine were never really ever sore, more so in the 2nd tri! They are def bigger tho and they annoy me lol! The mild mild soreness i had came and went for sure as did every other symptom!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MrsK I feel exactly the same. That's what I meant when I said in your journal that even though we all share each others experiences, intimate experiences, and in some ways that can make the journey a bit scarier, this last year has been a hell of a lot richer for all the friends I've made here. Lots of my friends in real life don't quite understand what I've been through, but you girls do. 
Pad, my boobs stayed sore until about 16 weeks I think. Maybe a bit less. I did have the odd day when they didn't hurt and I would freak out on those days, but they would be sore again a couple of years later. They grew massive really quickly as well. It was really reassuring because I had sore boobs with my daughter but not with either of my losses.


----------



## giggles1070

Thanks for your welcome!




Mrs Miggins said:


> Welcome Giggles, and all the best of luck!
> Pad, hope the spotting is nothing, I need to have a proper read back to catch up.
> Bumpy so pleased you got your own room. Alfie is gorgeous.
> Before I catch up, just want to selfishly say - IT'S V DAY!! Yippee!


----------



## sara1

I want to echo what Mrskg and Mismig have said... The connections I've made in here have often felt stronger and more open than those I have with friends and loved ones from my everyday life. I feel truly lucky to have found you all! 

Holly- It's likely you're almost through the worst of the tiredness/nausea phase. I had my worst week at 13 weeks and then it just disappeared! Enjoy making your big announcement!

Pad- My boobs barely hurt at all in 1st tri... I've had worse with pms. I even feel like the swelling is really come and go. 

Afm- Missing hubby something fierce, but otherwise I'm doing fine. Have been super productive... got the nursery painted yesterday, am planning on cleaning out closets etc tomorrow. Clearly my nesting instinct is in overdrive:)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sticky_wishes said:


> Thanks Sara :hugs: I dont think people think before they speak, or they think its funny to say im huge. Erm...its not funny. My husband thinks i look lovely so im pleased bout that :flower: x
> 
> Mom2 - Think my big bump is gonna cause me some aches and pains, i have round ligament pain frequently already, i did start with good stomach muscles, so i can feel them stretching already! Glad your more comfortable today.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean :cry: In first tri i was so worried about miscarrying again, now i constantly worry about other issues... My mind is in overdrive. :wacko:
> 
> When is your baby shower? I have been looking for venues already, i have a lot of friends and family, so having to split my shower into two groups...33 family and friends and then 21 school and pub friends. So excited :happydance: x

I don't know how she's doing it, but I swear Gloriana is both up under my ribs and down in my pelvis! It sure feels that way anyway. I have a feeling I'm in for a painful 6 more weeks. :dohh:

My baby shower is next Sunday, the 23rd, so I'll already be 35 1/2 weeks. Should be fun. I sent out 60 invitations, but who knows how many will come? I'm almost done painting the nursery, so won't be too long before I get to start setting up!:thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Wow sticky, pregnancy really suits you! What a lovely perfect bump!

Mom2mmcjg: Strangers seem to have the worst comments. I remember an old lady telling me it was a mistake to bring a baby into "this terrible world." Like I was going to change my mind at 35 weeks?? I also feel so bad about baby Zane and Bumpy. I kind of thought "just make it to 12 weeks, you'll be ok. But now I'm just praying I make it to week 24!

Funny we are all talking about sore boobs, DH just asked if mine are. They really haven't been, although my nipples have been really sensitive. Mostly I just feel nauseated and have headaches all the time. Yuck. This is not the "glow" I wanted.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

heart tree said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> That summed it up perfectly Tuckie. I never expected any of us to have a second tri loss, especially under such tragic circumstances. I hope she is being really well looked after.
> 
> Tuckie and Mrs M, this feels the same for me. Sadly in our group we're all too used to early losses. Though some of us have had later losses, it's not as common. Her news really hit a nerve. It's understandable why it would shake up the nerves on this thread in particular. My heart aches for her.
> 
> Sticky, from the front I can't even see your bump. And from the side, you look amazing. Not huge!
> 
> Mom2, I just want to live at your hospital. Sounds awesome! My room had a view of the Golden Gate Bridge and all of San Francisco, but I wasn't exactly looking at the view in labor!
> 
> Tuckie, enjoy the tour! Sounds like a great place to give birth!Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking! How long can I stay here?? 48 hours after giving birth is all I get, so I'd better enjoy it. :haha: I did laugh when they pointed out the views, I don't think I'll be looking out the window either.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs Kg- That's exactly how I feel. I can talk about stuff here that I can't talk about anywhere. I'm very sad that my friend lost her son, I can't stop thinking about it. I'm trying not to let it turn into worry for Gloriana, but I do find myself checking for movement constantly. Its just so sad and unexplainable. :cry:


----------



## MightyMom

Mom2mmcjg said:


> I don't know how she's doing it, but I swear Gloriana is both up under my ribs and down in my pelvis! It sure feels that way anyway. I have a feeling I'm in for a painful 6 more weeks. :dohh:
> 
> My baby shower is next Sunday, the 23rd, so I'll already be 35 1/2 weeks. Should be fun. I sent out 60 invitations, but who knows how many will come? I'm almost done painting the nursery, so won't be too long before I get to start setting up!:thumbup:

How exciting!! Baby showers are so fun, especially when you are so far along. 60 people? That is going to be a blast!


----------



## MightyMom

Mom2mmcjg said:


> Mrs Kg- That's exactly how I feel. I can talk about stuff here that I can't talk about anywhere. I'm very sad that my friend lost her son, I can't stop thinking about it. I'm trying not to let it turn into worry for Gloriana, but I do find myself checking for movement constantly. Its just so sad and unexplainable. :cry:

That's exactly it! There is just no reason. There was nothing that could be done to prevent it...it's so sad. I couldn't sleep last night I was so sad. Life is just not fair.


----------



## tuckie27

Selfish post: just got hone from hospital :( I was up puking from 5am to 9am and some diarrhea set in too. It was absolutely awful. Went into ER around 9am and just got out after 3pm. Worst bug I've ever had. I'm embarrassed to say I even shit my pants. Not fun at 28 years old to soil yourself while puking :/ The good news is Baylyn is fine. They did stress test and gave me 2 liters of IV fluids. I also got some zofran for anti-nausea but it must not be very good because I'm still unable to keep down liquids. Laying in bed right now, fucking miserable and waiting to puke for the hundredth time today. RN said something's going around cause others have been in with similar symptoms this week. I guess mines extra bad cause Bay is taking all my immunities. Oh well, better me than her. Just feeling sorry for myself atm. Anyways, that's the latest on my lovely day.


----------



## Hope39

Tuckie I hope you get better soon, sounds awful and I wish you a speedy recovery. Glad little one is ok and I hope you keep sone fluids down soon

I would also be highly embarrassed if I pooped my pants but these things happen, doc's see it all the time. Xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,


1st, thank you for all the making it to 3rd tri congrats and lovely comments on my growing bump.

2nd, I am grateful that the thread voiced all their concerns about pregnancy, even those of us "safely" in 3rd tri. I was beginning to wonder if it was just me and was going to bring it up, but you all beat me to it.

I am moving forward with positivity as much as I am able. That is why I just put together my registry on Amazon (just for DH and me), and we are beginning to purchase items. I don't feel at ease, but I know that the vast likelihood is that baby Grey is coming home with us. Still, Charm's news had be bawling my eyes out and in a frightful tailspin. 

Tuckie,
Feel better hon. Sounds horrible. 

Sticky,
I can't believe people feel that is so okay to make stupid comments. It's great that our hubbies think we look great. I too have had a lot of round ligament pain and stomach stretching. Love the bump and you don't look huge.



Pad,
The same thing happened to me at 10 weeks. My boobs stopped hurting and I found myself Googling while on vacation in Italy. After an hour of obsessing, I stopped because I knew there was nothing I could do about it. I was in a foreign country and wasnt about to go to the hospital. They started hurting again the same day. It goes on and off. My nipples have been sensitive the entire pregnancy, but the extreme boob soreness stopped by 2nd tri.

MrsKG, MissMigg and Sara... Echoing you all, I am very grateful for this group. We are the only ones that can understand our constant worry.

Sara,
I am glad you are busy nesting, but I feel for you that DH is gone for sooooo long and you were gone prior. We are both, obviously, very fond of our DHs. I can't imagine being separated for so long. The most DH and I have been apart was 5 days, about 2 yrs ago. 

AFM,
One of my closest gfs is visiting me tomorrow for 6 days. It will be nice to have some girl time. What won't be nice is sharing 1 bathroom with 3 people.


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG and MrsM you summed that up beautifully, unfortunately we all share this common bond but through the heartache and anxiety we have made some friends for life on this forum and for that I know I will always be grateful. 
Funnily enough I was just posting in RM and was saying the same as the support is just pretty amazing.
I've been feeling very emotional today and have been thinking about Charmer and everyone on here a lot.
Brave women x

Pad, don't worry about the boobs, mine aren't too bad and come and go, infact last night I made Mark do the 'titty test', it's really not fair to ask a man who is on a sex ban to squeeze my boobies to see how much fuller he thinks they are!!!
The steroids can mask symptoms too.

Holly, so excited for you. It will be lovely to announce and your work friends sound really great.

Just, thanks for all that I hope I get to check the pram centre out. Your nursery sounds gorgeous :)
Remind me when your EDD is. I was thinking how funny it would be if we passed each other in Wishaw. I had some twinges earlier which had me heading to the bathroom but no
More spotting and def no more sciatic pains which seems to always be the start of something bad for me, I'm only 5 weeks on Friday but surely that's a good sign.

Tuckie that bug sounds awful, hope you feel better soon.

Sara, hope dh is back soon, wow you have been super busy.

Mom2 enjoy the shower preparations.

Bumpy, how are you and Alfie doing huni, I meant to thank you for your post the other day.

Hope everyone is doing ok. I think we are all feeling for Charmers very sad news right now x.


----------



## LeeC

... and yep, steroids keeping me up again and one of my dogs is snoring, its LOUD!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi girls
How are you all?
Still thinking of charmer do much hope she's ok and being looked after.
Tuckie that sounds awful babe, glad Baylyn is ok though, make sure you are resting and staying hydrated with lots of fluids.
Sticky and Kat your bumps are amazing!!! I miss mine already. After my c sec I got something called paralytic ilius which basically meant my bowels completely switched off Due to my complicated surgery. The tummy pain was awful and my stomach stayed rock hard and huge for about 5 days. Everyone kept saying I still looked pregnant or that I looked bigger than before I had Alfie!!!! It's going down now though after they sorted out my problems!
Sara, just your nurserys sound fab can't wait to see pics! We went for the mamas and papas Rialto range. So glad we did nursery and most of our purchases early otherwise I would be panicking right now!
Lee congrats on being an aunty, hope your sister and Noah are recovering well.
Mom2 your baby shower sounds great! My friends had planned a small one for me last Sunday but unfortunately I never made it!!!! I still had 3 weeks left at work, crazy!!!! Also your hospital sounds like a hotel! We don't get hospital tours just a DVD...great! After delivery you are usually just stuck on a ward with about 10 other mothers, a tiny cubicle and a shared bathroom!!!! I'm do lucky to have my own room, it's really made a difference.
Hi to everyone else hope your pregnancies are all progressing well.

Afm, feeling so much better at last! They've fixed my stomach probs and my c sec wound is healing nicely, I'm pretty active too. Hoping to be discharged in next day or 2. Alfie is doing great, he's off the last of his oxygen now and feeding well, mainly still through a tube as his sucking reflex isn't quite there but last night I managed to breast feed him for the first time which was so lovely! Only started pumping yesterday and didn't think it would work as it had been so long since delivery but I managed to get quite a bit which lifted my spirits! Just tried to bf him again and he wasn't interested but hoping next time will be better again! So in love with my little man can't believe he will be a week old tomorrow! Will find a pic for you girls that aren't on fb xx


----------



## bumpyplease

pic deleted!


----------



## Abi 2012

hi everyone, srry i havent posted in a while, been busy but i have been reading! 

now lets see what i can remember.... :/

kat- congrats on 3rd tri, my turn soon :D and u look beautiful with your cute bump :)

bumpy- he is gorgeous looks so cute in that pic, hope your feeling a little better everyday that goes by! sending love your way...

tuckie- sorry to hear your unwell, i hope it passes soon, and you can get back to your self again feel better soon hugs coming your way :hugs:

mom2- oooo baby shower, love it, so exciting ! 

sara- looking forward to pics of your nursery, sounds fab! i dont have room for a nursery, so baby will be in with me till he is old enough to share with josh, i have his cot and moses basket in my room already lol , and have an alcove at the end of my hall with all my baby stuff it... it looks rather packed out already! 

sticky- nice bump pic hun :) xx

still thinking about charmer, i know alot of ladies on here are feeling more cautious now after hearing her news... such and awful thing to happen and yes its very unsettling for us ladies after rpl,im thinking about everyone of you who is struggling with this, hugs to you all, :hugs:

afm- well i think i have a uti! it hurts like hell.... im gonna take a urine sample to docs this morning and see what happens... hopefully they give me something for it! :( as im in lots of pain! 

hi to everyone i missed will post again later as i have to do school run!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Bumpy thanks for that picture as Im not on facebook. Alfie is so beautiful. I think its amazing how perfect and fully formed he is when so early. It just shows you dosent it.
I hope my little one has lots of dark hair too, I love that.
Brilliant news that he is off the oxygen now and his sucking and swallowing reflex will keep getting stronger.
Great to hear that your feeling much better in yourself aswell and that your c-section scar is healing well. Its looking mostly likely that Im having an section aswell so I like to hear everyones recovery stories. It sounds like you've had an extra traumatic time due to other complications!
Yeah you will be so glad that your nursery is complete and you had it done well in time x

Lee, my due date is the 30th November. Im at Wishaw General regularly, usually about every two weeks now. Im back next week for a growth scan on Wednesday.
Then I think they said weekly appointments for me when I hit 30 weeks. Thats when they suspect possible pre term labour due to my double womb. Anytime in 3rd tri. But Im not concerned as I've had cervical length checks previously and everythings looking absolutely normal. Another girl that Im friendly with on here has the double womb. She just got sectioned at 38 weeks and her baby was 9lbs 4 oz! So much for all the scares that I read that you'll have a tiny baby premature!
Im sure we will meet one day in person. Would be great to speak to each other in life. Especially if we both have our babies in our arms!
I really think this time is looking positive for you. Your now past the chemical pregnancy stage as your period is long overdue, just need to get you to 6 weeks for your scan and see that heartbeat.
I still remember it well finding out I was pregnant at 4 weeks and then it was a major milestone reaching 5 weeks aswell, as you'll be tomorrow x


----------



## filipenko32

I can't find the heartbeat on the doppler :-( don't know if it's because the battery is low, think I am going to have to sneak out for a scan today and not tell hubs :-( is that really bad?


----------



## Abi 2012

quick 25+4 weeks bump shot! :) 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/254weeks.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- if ur feeling uneasy, go for a scan hun no its not bad hun, we all understand hope everything is ok hun sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, there was a day two weeks ago that I couldnt find teh heartbeat with the doppler and I was freaking out , I left it a few hours then tried again. I think the batteries were getting low aswell as when I did find it it sounded different. Can you try replacing the batteries first? Then see about a scan?
I think we're all freaking out a bit after whats happened to Charmer but we need to remember that its extremely rare for it to happen.
:hugs: to you I know how worried you'll be, this anxiety never ends x
Keep us posted please...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Also Fili, you shouldnt have to keep paying for private scans. If your seriously worried then phone up your local NHS hospital and tell them your worried sick and not felt movement etc.
I dont know how they will go if you tell them your using a doppler at home. Ive never told my midwives or consultant as I fear they will give me into trouble and tell me I shouldnt be obssessively checking!


----------



## bumpyplease

Gorgeous Abi xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Your looking good Abi x


----------



## filipenko32

All was good! I am so stupid for panicking like that, Just I know I should pester the Nhs but I was so panicked this morning that I couldn't wait. Sometimes I can't believe this is really going well :wacko: saw memo kicking and eating :cloud9: love him! Didn't tell hubs :wacko: went to get a McDonalds after!! Going to catch up later xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi guys i finally got my results from the hospital from the cytogenetics on the last miscarriage and i just wanted to share..
for a start the baby was a boy which rules out some ppls theory of me not being able to have girls.. secondly the baby had the same genetic abnormalities as the previous miscarriage in march so we are being referred to the genetics dept for further investigations as its rare for the problem to occur oncce let alone twice (elevate levels of random translocations) anyway me and my hubby have had cytogenetics done before and nothing was found so is it possible they missed something??? my daughter emma who i lost at 14 weeks was fine though as is my son? so maybe there are few factors contrubuting to everything thing stopping me carring to term.. 

any way i am off to coventry to see a dr tomorrow who i saw before last pregnancy so i shall keep u all updated...

how is everyone doing????


----------



## melfy77

Hello ladies!

Sorry for not posting more often, but work is gonna kill me:growlmad: So tired, I thought I would be full of energy by now, but I don't care, it's for a really good cause:happydance:

That being said, I'm still thinking of Charmer and little Zane:cry: And how such a terrible event has an impact on all of us. Like others said, it shows how strong the bond is with everyone on this thread. Even though I'm only 19 weeks, when I don't feel little babester move around, I get worried. Keep repeating myself it's very rare for this to happen (around 0.1%), but I still worry about it. And incompetent cervix, infections, other diseases, not sleeping enough, moving around too much, etc etc. 

Fili: Glad everything's ok:hugs: I will really try to send you the recipe tonight!! I'm so bad at this:blush:

Bumpblues: have they ruled out clotting or immune disorders? I really hope you get some answers soon:hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Fili - you know how to give us all a heart attack love, its such a horrible feeling when i read something like that because i panic for you or anyone for that matter because i know how hard this journey is and what people have gone through to get this far.

Glad all is ok 

Melfy - i wouldnt mind a copy of that recipe too if you dont mind, i love cooking something different, my speciality at the moment is gluten free cakes, yum yum

I also keep thinking about Charmer and baby Zane, so so sad after all the mc she has had

Hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

been tested for all those thing and everything thats possible possible to test for lol


----------



## sara1

Hi all.

Fili- You scared me too girl!!! Glad to hear everything's ok with Memo! McDonald's... hmmm... I actually don't think I've had any junk food this pregnancy and it suddenly sounds very very appealing :wacko: 

Tuckie- You poor thing!!! I really hope you're feeling better. Stomach viruses are the worst! I seem to remember you having one in early pregnancy too. Get lots of rest and drink fluids if you can. The good news is that we take the brunt of these things and are LO's are blissfully ignorant!

Bumpy- Lovely picture! Thanks!!! I'm so very pleased to hear that you've turned a corner and can now start enjoying little Alfie more and more! BTW I love your nursery range... we were between that one and prairie and went for prairie in the end, but it was a very close second. well done on being so well prepared... actually you've helped motivate me to do the same!

Abi-Fabulous bump pic! You look great!

Kat- 3 people sharing 1 bathroom... you made me giggle! It will be lovely having your friend there to stay. Thanks for your kind words about having Dh so far away. I feel like all I do is moan about it actually. He should be home in a week though, so I'm in the home stretch:)

afm- Today I feel like my preparations have turned into some sort of monstrous Hydra... every time I finish a task, three more pop up in it's place! I'm thinking I need to just say screw it, take a break from prepping the house and sit on my ass this evening. Warning: This plan may involve cookies:)


----------



## cazi77

Hi all

Bumpy - Alfie is very cute. So glad to here all is going well. Alfie will be home before you know it!

Fili - Glad all was well at the scan.

Lots of lovely bump pictures.

AFM I am now on maternity leave so glad to have finished! Saw my consultant today and had a growth scan. Baby is measuring spot on and weight approx 5lb 8oz! See her again in 2 weeks to hopefully get my induction date!


----------



## sara1

Congrats Cazi! You're so close now! How are you feeling?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Bumpy,
It is soooooo good to hear from you. I have to admit I was a bit worried about you yesterday and was trying not to fear for your safety. It is good to know the drs sorted out what was the issue and you are being properly treated. 
Yay for Little Alfie breathing on his own and breast feeding. Must have been amazing.
Hopefully you will get your post-birth baby shower. Do you and DH have all that you need?

Abi,
Cute bump hon.
I hope your UTI clears quickly. Ouch!

Fili,
Thank goodness all is well and little bubs is happy as can be. Get new batteries!
Our secret about the McDonalds.

Hi Melfy,
Good to hear from you.

Sara,
Take a break girl. Eat cookies. It's all going to get done.
One more week to go. It's been forever!

Tuckie,
Are you feeling better?

Hi Missmigg, embo, mom2, pad, lee, and everyone else!


----------



## padbrat

Ladies thanks so much for letting me know your boobie experiences! LOL. I have to say I did freak and stood tearfully telling Hubby it was all over as my boobs had stopped hurting! .... funny thing is same thing happened today. Woke up... boobs normal... 30 mins later back to hurty and huge! I am so relieved that you all experienced the symptoms come and go!

Plus I have a new symptom today! Heart burn! LOL

Filli hope you enjoyed your post scan maccy d's! Please get some batteries!! LOL

Bumpy Alfie is absolutely gorgeous... he truly is! So pleased you are feeling better...

... and Tuckie feel better soon chick. I so feel for you!

Abi looking good bump!

Sara is your OH Forces?

Lee.. we are the random spots for sure. Today has been spot free so far for me so I am well chuffed!

Mrs Mig, MrsK, Mighty.... and well everyone... I completely echo what you say. Adversity either brings out the best or worst in people... this thread has the best of the best xxxxxxx

Mucho hugs xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm coming home girls so excited!!!! Hopefully Alfie will be soon too! He's out of the incubator and in a cot and even off his oxygen now! I got to dress him for first time today as up until now he has just been in nappies and even tiny baby grows swamp him!!!!

Cazi u are getting so close can't wait to see what u are having!!!! Maternity leave - I was looking forward to a few weeks to myself before bubba arrived but oh well!!!! I still had 3 weeks left at work!!! Bump pic?

Fili glad little one is ok!

Hi everyone else, gotta dash its feeding time!


----------



## padbrat

heya Kat! Lovely lil yorkie! My friend has 2 and they are such characters! They are both girls and gang up on my boy border collie something rotten! I am certain he loves the girly attention secretly!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your messages everyone and sorry for scaring you! I was utterly convinced it was all over, had I not got false nails done a week ago I would have bitten my nails to the quick! The consultant asked if i was ok and got me water I think she thought I was going to pass out!! Feel really stupid now and that Doppler is going on eBay. One of the reasons why I couldn't find the heartbeat was because memo has moved into head down position from breech and is facing the opposite way now. He was so cute on the scan I saw his little face really clearly and he was opening and closing his lips. It's a shame hubs couldn't come too but I didn't want him to go through any scare like that and he would be really cross with me for getting worried for no good reason so I'm never telling him. Got a few more great pics, will post later! Memo is spot on for growth since last scan there, he is following the 50th percentile exactly so spot on average! Thought he would be bigger since hubs is so tall! 

Abi fab bump!! :cloud9: you look gorgeously pregnant!
Bumps I am so glad Alfie is coming along so well! You must be so over the moon!! Is your hubby absolutely smitten with him?! :cloud9: 
Thinking about 3 x can't imagine what she is going through :nope: 
Pad I never had any symptoms until 7 weeks and even then they were seriously on and off, more off especially before scans :wacko: 
Girls let's have a parl mantra! We will not be driven insane with our pregnancies!!!!!! Not much anyway lol!


----------



## cazi77

sara1 said:


> Congrats Cazi! You're so close now! How are you feeling?

I'm not feeling too bad thanks! I'm still sleeping quite well but snoring so mu D/H isn't oops! 

Bumpy I have had some professional bump photos done so will upload one later. Glad to hear you are on your way home Alfie won't be far behind you!


----------



## sara1

Bumpy- that's great news!! I'm so glad to hear you're going home and it really sounds like little Alfie will be there in a few days!

Pad- No, DH isn't military. He's a naval architect/marine engineer so right now he's in a shipyard in northern China overseeing repairs on a ship in dry dock. He usually has 2 or 3 of these trips a year and they last between 2 weeks and 25 days. It's awful when he's away for so long but the upside is that when he's here in the office his schedule is super flexible. Thankfully this will be his last trip till after the new year!
If I remember correctly for the rmc thread your dh is military right? Does he have to travel a lot?


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :) thank for all the get well wishes. I am feeling much better now. Was able to keep some apple sauce and a little chicken broth down last night and was fighting a fever. Got to 101 an I took some Tylenol. When I woke up this morning fever had broke and I went all night without puking! I was so glad because I ha an ultrasound scheduled for this morning and was worried I would have to cancel but woke up good this morning and everything was perfect at the ultrasound. Got to see our perfect little girl :) she weighs 2 lbs, 12 oz and has her daddy's profile :) we're so in love! 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/E64A6F76-C73E-46A9-A4D0-6958B2E6C816-565-000000667769863C.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/8F8A9C8B-782F-4604-8654-D7A383963947-565-00000066C58DBC65.jpg


----------



## padbrat

Hi Sara, yep, I married a soldier lol.

He has been away a lot 9 ops in 12 years, but luckily the posting we are at now is non deployable thank heavens! Doesn't stop him having to go on exercise and away on courses etc... he is on exercise at the mo and can't make it to the next scan either :0(

Better be good news! LOL


----------



## padbrat

Aww Tuckie... how gorgeous!!


----------



## LeeC

Pad yay for no spotting, so so happy for you, I've been spot free too :)

Fili, do you remember if the steroids masked your symptoms. Delighted to hear little memo is doing just fine x.


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, great news, little Alfie will be with you in no time. My sister is being discharged tonight, apparently they need the beds. Little Noah will need to stay for a while longer too x.


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Pad yay for no spotting, so so happy for you, I've been spot free too :)
> 
> Fili, do you remember if the steroids masked your symptoms. Delighted to hear little memo is doing just fine x.

Sorry to butt in Lee but I have to say the pred hasn't masked my symptoms at all. I have been rough since 6 weeks and still suffering


----------



## tuckie27

Finally got a chance to catch up! 

Sticky- lovely bump :)

Abi- your bump is fab too and I hope your UTI gets better. 

Giggles/Holly- Hello and welcome! 

Bumpy- so glad to read that you're doing better and happy you get to go home. Little Alfie is beautiful and he'll be home too in no time. 

Mom2- My baby shower is the day before yours! You invited 60 people?!? Wow. I wanted to keeps ours a little smaller. We're thinking 25-30 will come but it's coed and it's going to be party style :) I know I'll only be 31 weeks but with all these ladies here going into labor at 34 or 35 weeks, I got worried! Do you have everything done on your registry? I remember you were big on the pink and princess everything! 

Fili- glad everything was okay with memo's Doppler scare. I've had a couple times I couldn't find hers but if I waited an hour or so and rechecked, I'd find it. I think if they turn around just right they can hide their hb enough to give us a panic. 

Cazi- you're so close! Yay for maternity leave :)

Kat- I am feeling much better and thanks for asking hun :) I am one of those that still gets scared being 'safely' in the 3rd tri too! 

Sara- yay for OH coming home in a week! Cookies...Mmm! :)

A little more info I forgot to mention that I learned today too: she's head down, heart rate was 141, and my cervix was nice and long and closed! The tech said she had nice lips too!


----------



## LeeC

Oh no Holly. So I hopefully have another week.... Then I start feeling crappy. I was told that they can but not sure if that would be a good thing or not.
Have you finished with them now?


----------



## KatM

Lee,
It sounds like you are holding strong.

Pad,
My yorkie passed =(. Glad you aren't spotting.

Tuckie,
Yay!!! Good news all around. You look tiny! All neat. She is a good weight.

Bumpy,
Soooooooo happy for you. Relieved to know all is well.

Hi anyone else I missed.

AFM,
Off to airport to pick up my GF.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Selfish post: just got hone from hospital :( I was up puking from 5am to 9am and some diarrhea set in too. It was absolutely awful. Went into ER around 9am and just got out after 3pm. Worst bug I've ever had. I'm embarrassed to say I even shit my pants. Not fun at 28 years old to soil yourself while puking :/ The good news is Baylyn is fine. They did stress test and gave me 2 liters of IV fluids. I also got some zofran for anti-nausea but it must not be very good because I'm still unable to keep down liquids. Laying in bed right now, fucking miserable and waiting to puke for the hundredth time today. RN said something's going around cause others have been in with similar symptoms this week. I guess mines extra bad cause Bay is taking all my immunities. Oh well, better me than her. Just feeling sorry for myself atm. Anyways, that's the latest on my lovely day.

Oh, Tuckie. That sounds horrible! I'm so sorry! Glad Bay is doing great though. :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Oh no Holly. So I hopefully have another week.... Then I start feeling crappy. I was told that they can but not sure if that would be a good thing or not.
> Have you finished with them now?

No I'm still on them. I see my consultant again on the 24th and I have a feeling he may start weaning me off but not sure. He told me on Monday to continue with the meds as I have been :thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- Alfie is gorgeous! Congrats on the breastfeeding success. Little milestones! So glad they figured out what was going on with your body, hopefully you'll have full healing very soon!
Wow! That's crazy. If I follow in your footsteps I won't make it to my baby shower either! Yikes! What a thought. If Gloriana comes early we'll be in real trouble. Just finished painting the nursery this morning and hubby and I are buying the carpet tonight. We'll finally get to start setting up after that. I haven't purchased a car seat yet or a swing, so she'd better wait a while.


----------



## sara1

Lee- I think the steroids masked my symptoms early on... and I think they made things like nausea and vomiting less severe when they did hit. (after week 6) I was exhausted and dizzy all through first tri, but otherwise everything else came and went... nausea and vomiting some days but not others, no real boob pain to speak of. It turned my compulsion for symptom spotting into a daily exercise in anxiety... I just wanted to feel like shit all the time :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Sara I know what you mean. Usually my boobs would be fairly bloated but not the case this time, it's pretty sad when we really want those nasty symptoms!


----------



## MightyMom

OMG so much to try to catch up on!!

Bumpy: I am SO EXCITED you are going home with little Alfie! He is adorable. Thank goodness the doctors figured out what was disabling your intestines. It's so good that your recovery is going much better now. Soon you'll get to spend all day staring at that pretty face!
Abi: UTIs are NO FUN. Take lots of cranberry I swear I have cleared up UTIs without antibiotics before just taking insane amounts of cranberry pills and drinking a ton of water. Your bump is really cute though, I'm jealous!
Fili: WHEW! I think we were all holding our breath! So glad Memo is ok and posing for the u/s. ;) I'm sure Memo finds your panic amusing and wanted to give you some cute pics.
Melfy: Glad you are doing well!
Sara: You deserve a little rest! Don't worry about it!
Pad: The military is fun like that. The good news is at least he doesn't have to be there for all the crazy mood swings. ;) 

Hi MissMigg, mom2, lee, tuckie and everyone else!

AFM: I ate Ramen noodles with an over-easy egg and spam for breakfast because I saw it on Pinterest. I think I have hit a special level of crazy.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Lee I'm not sure if the steroids masked my symptoms as after 7 weeks around 8 I started to feel pretty ropey and nauseated. But Shehata said they do mask them and pred is prescribed for bad sickness. Now having said all this my second tri sickness as I came off the Roids was horrific , I felt awful from 13 to 20 weeks, could hardly eat but wasn't throwing up. But def NO symptoms for me until 7-8 weeks and then it was a gradual crescendo of feeling ropey, then came off the Roids then boom felt horrific xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cazi77 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Bumpy - Alfie is very cute. So glad to here all is going well. Alfie will be home before you know it!
> 
> Fili - Glad all was well at the scan.
> 
> Lots of lovely bump pictures.
> 
> AFM I am now on maternity leave so glad to have finished! Saw my consultant today and had a growth scan. Baby is measuring spot on and weight approx 5lb 8oz! See her again in 2 weeks to hopefully get my induction date!

Oh, yay, Cazi! I'm not next! You're next! For some reason that makes me feel better. :haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Finally got a chance to catch up!
> 
> Sticky- lovely bump :)
> 
> Abi- your bump is fab too and I hope your UTI gets better.
> 
> Giggles/Holly- Hello and welcome!
> 
> Bumpy- so glad to read that you're doing better and happy you get to go home. Little Alfie is beautiful and he'll be home too in no time.
> 
> Mom2- My baby shower is the day before yours! You invited 60 people?!? Wow. I wanted to keeps ours a little smaller. We're thinking 25-30 will come but it's coed and it's going to be party style :) I know I'll only be 31 weeks but with all these ladies here going into labor at 34 or 35 weeks, I got worried! Do you have everything done on your registry? I remember you were big on the pink and princess everything!
> 
> Fili- glad everything was okay with memo's Doppler scare. I've had a couple times I couldn't find hers but if I waited an hour or so and rechecked, I'd find it. I think if they turn around just right they can hide their hb enough to give us a panic.
> 
> Cazi- you're so close! Yay for maternity leave :)
> 
> Kat- I am feeling much better and thanks for asking hun :) I am one of those that still gets scared being 'safely' in the 3rd tri too!
> 
> Sara- yay for OH coming home in a week! Cookies...Mmm! :)
> 
> A little more info I forgot to mention that I learned today too: she's head down, heart rate was 141, and my cervix was nice and long and closed! The tech said she had nice lips too!

I'm thinking only about 25-30 people will show up, but I did invite 60. Got my registry done, I love that on Amazon.com you can download a button to add stuff from any website! I am definitely big on pink and princess. Got the nursery painted a very light pink, with one light green accent wall, going to buy the pink carpet today. Its a much darker shade of pink. 
My friend is so busy this month she asked if we could put off the shower until October! I said no way! Too afraid of all this preterm labor! I've never had a early baby, but just in case.


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 Im excited for you about the shower! We don't really have them in the uk but they are starting to catch on! Don't blame you for not wanting to put it off!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

OEvening all! Bumpy, yay yay yay for you both feeling better! You'll have Alfie home in no time. He has done so well and so have you. 
Tuckie poor you! I hope you feel better soon. Gorgeous photos!
Cazi, not long now. Looking forward to seeing the bump shots. 
Fili, so glad all is ok, sorry I couldn't text you back this morning. 
Mom2, your shower sounds so exciting and the nursery sounds gorgeous. 
Pad, Lee, pleased you two are both holding up ok. 
Oh it's late and my baby brain has kicked in. Hi Kat, Sara, Abi, and everyone else I have missed. Like Fili said we don't tend to do baby showers in the UK but as a treat to myself, as this is going to be my last pregnancy and it took a little bit of doing, I have booked a photo shoot to get some nice professional shots of my bump. Going to get my daughter involved as well. It's not for my OH, or anyone else. He won't understand, it's just for me because I love my pregnant body and I want a nice memento of it. Going to have them done at 34 weeks. I'm really excited.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

....and here is my latest bump shot, taken after my friends wedding party on Saturday night 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/152E38D2-B12F-4B23-A42B-E4A3BB3B3908-1153-0000014736278244.jpg


----------



## MightyMom

Oh my goodness you make pregnancy look good! No wonder you want photos, that bump is perfect. :)


----------



## KatM

MissMigg,
You look so beautiful. Definitely book those pro photos.


----------



## LeeC

Gorgeous MrsMigg x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mrs Miggins said:


> OEvening all! Bumpy, yay yay yay for you both feeling better! You'll have Alfie home in no time. He has done so well and so have you.
> Tuckie poor you! I hope you feel better soon. Gorgeous photos!
> Cazi, not long now. Looking forward to seeing the bump shots.
> Fili, so glad all is ok, sorry I couldn't text you back this morning.
> Mom2, your shower sounds so exciting and the nursery sounds gorgeous.
> Pad, Lee, pleased you two are both holding up ok.
> Oh it's late and my baby brain has kicked in. Hi Kat, Sara, Abi, and everyone else I have missed. Like Fili said we don't tend to do baby showers in the UK but as a treat to myself, as this is going to be my last pregnancy and it took a little bit of doing, I have booked a photo shoot to get some nice professional shots of my bump. Going to get my daughter involved as well. It's not for my OH, or anyone else. He won't understand, it's just for me because I love my pregnant body and I want a nice memento of it. Going to have them done at 34 weeks. I'm really excited.

What a great idea! I'm thinking the same thing. A friend of mine asked if she could practice her photography skills on Gloriana when she's born, to which I said of course, but then I asked her if she'd do some preggo shots of me with hubby. This is the last pregnancy and I want to remember.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw! I tried to take pregnancy photos when I was preg with DD. I turned out looking like a whale. Now I use them to remind myself not to eat Oreos or McDonalds in the third trimester! :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies sorry not been by, busy busy!! 

Bumpy gorgeous Alfie an love the name, my lil nephews Alfie an I looovvve the name hope ur well now xx

Fili did u find out its a boy?? Did I miss that? Congrats if you did zx

Mrs u look fab an I think that's a girl bump I cantvrem if u no it not! X

Kat how's u not long now how's shopping? X

Lee pad how u feeling? Hope ur both well drinking lots of water an lots if rest! X

Has anyone heard from 3x? Thinking if her zx

Hi to all you other lovely ladies hope pregnancy is being kind to you all an allowing you some sleep etc check back in soon. 

My little lexi is doing fab going 3/4 hours in day feeding an 5hours at night, she's a good girl! She weighs 10lb13oz now little porker an feels solid! She's on 75th centime so u no she's ok! She's grown out of newborn clothes an I do t think will be in 0/3 months for long! My poor little porker, the health visitor said after 6 weeks her weight gain should calm down so we will see. Take care preggsrs xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mightymom that made me laugh! 
Thanks ladies, I do feel a bit big round the arms etc but I'm loving my bump! Mom2, definitely get the bump shots done!
Davies good to see you as always! Lexi sounds like she is doing brilliantly. I wouldn't worry about her weight gain either she sounds gorgeous and healthy. Hope you are doing ok too.


----------



## sara1

Mismig- Ohh you look great honey! I love the idea of professional shots in theory, but I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to go through with it! I bet it will be so much fun!

Great to see you Davies! Glad to hear little Lexi is doing so well!

I'm a squash today :happydance: !!!!! Five freaking weeks at eggplant was bringing me down :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sara, its a good feeling to be 29 weeks isnt it!

MrsM, your looking lovely. Thats a nice idea to get some nice pregnancy pics especially if your sure this will be your last pregnancy!

Fili, I am so relieved that everything was ok at the scan. You had us all holding our breath. I wouldnt keeping using teh doppler if I were you. I would go by movement. Are you feeling regular movement now? Mines started at 22 weeks and continued to get stronger every day. Ive only used my doppler a handful of times since then when Ive been worried that I didnt feel movement.

I was really worried last Thursday. After working 4 nightshifts in a row I finished up on Thursday morning. I didnt feel any movement all day and felt quite period crampy, so I used my doppler for reassurance. I found the heartbeat straight away and at night the baby was so active again.
Ive spoken to my management and its been agreed that I dont do anymore nightshifts as it was really taking its toll, so Im very relieved about that.

Davies it sounds like Lexi is doing brilliantly and her weight gain is perfect. I swear its bottle fed babies that put on more weight and sleep more going by people that I know. I know my niece was the very same and sleeping 8 hours a night really quickly.
Im planning on bottle feeding aswell but may give breast feeding a go for the first week or so.

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 29 weeks Sara and Just! Sara I've been a flipping papaya for ages now as well! The photos are being taken at my house by a girl I know who does photography so it will all be quite informal otherwise I don't know if I'd have the nerve either! 
Just, I think formula definitely fills babies for longer than breast milk so they do sleep that bit better and gain weight faster. That's a nice idea to try to breast feed for a few days at first though. It might help with your engorgement as well.
I'm pleased you aren't doing any more night shifts. Hopefully you will feel a lot better for it.


----------



## LeeC

Made it to 5 weeks, that's 3 days further on than my last miscarriage, one more (long) week to go before my scan and 2 weeks before I can perhaps start to relax a little bit. 

Ok so TMI: Last night had the worst heartburn at 3am followed by horribly painful cramps and a serious dash to the bathroom where I was forced to stay for 40 mins. I had been constipated before this, anyone?

I might add a ticker next Friday if everything goes well, I love looking at the progress on them, although looking at that melon is making me go ouch!!!! 

Hello everyone, hope we are all good today xxx.


----------



## KatM

Hi Everyone,

Aaaargh, I have pregnancy insomnia from having to share the damn bathroom with my visiting friend. She woke me up twice (the only bathroom is in our bedroom) and I have been up for the last 90 minutes since the last time. She just went to the bathroom for the 3rd time tonight This is NOT livable for me.

This let's me know that out of town guests staying with us for more than a night or so is NOT going to work for me. (Hotels here are a min. of $200+ and usually more in the $300-$400/night range, so that isn't an option for me to suggest at this point). Maybe when it is my mom and the baby is waking me up every 2-3 hrs for feedings it will be okay. My in-laws are absolutely NOT welcome, especially since they have yet to make any effort at repayment of the money they took from us.

I will try to sleep with earplugs tonight and hope that helps. Of course, DH, bless his heart, can sleep through anything.

Davies,
It's great to hear that Lexi is doing so fab. I would love to see more pics.
I made up my baby registry from everyone's suggestions and consumer reports ratings. The registry is just for DH and me, as we aren't having a baby shower. My parents are giving us a baby fund. I picked mainly 0-3 months because I have a feeling Grey will be on the bigger side.

Sara and Just,
Congrats on becoming squashes. I am glad I don't have that ticker as it sounds frustrating.

Photo Babes,
I can't wait to see everyone's shots. I will attempt to find someone out here to do that for me. 

I am going to breast feed, but if I am dying after a few weeks, I might try formula at night. It digests slower.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 5 weeks Lee x I suffered from dodgy belly not sure of it was the progesterone or the pregnacare though x can't wait for ticker x 

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## LeeC

How are you doing MrsKG? Hope all is well in the Glynny household :)


----------



## sara1

Lee- Congrats on 5 weeks :yipee: 

Just- Happy squashhood to you too!

Kat- Insomnia sucks! I feel for you. Fingers crossed that earplugs will do the trick for you tonight.

Afm- Got tons done!! Finally found the linens, crib liner etc. that I want for the nursery, along with a matching moses basket for the first few months! I didn't want to go with pink because I'd like to be able to use some of this stuff again and what if the next one's a boy (plus so much of the girl stuff just looks drenched in pepto-bismal). Problem was all the more neutral stuff I found was just too beige... Yawn. Anyway after half a dozen shops I found this adorable Winnie the pooh line... white, with beige stripes, and green accents and some nice embroidery on the quilt. Just really pretty and understated withou being boring. I also ordered these gorgeous cherry blossom wall appliques https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/cherry-blossom-wall-stickers-1
which I'll affix high up and arching onto the ceiling so the whole room looks a bit like a bower. Ok, clearly I'm way to excited about this... sorry I'm rambling :blush:

Hope everyone's having a wonderful Friday!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yay so pleased for you Lee, you've made it to 5 weeks. I know its early days and so nerve racking still but as I said your past the chemical stage now and this baby has obviously implanted. I want it to rush by to next week..your 6 week scan and my 30 weeks milestone. I feel that will be reassuring for me and to have my growth scan and see baby again!
Heartburn!! dont start me on it, I am really suffering terribly with it. Its all a good sign for you that the pregnancy hormones are high!

Kat, I was just going to suggest that trying earplugs. Or my new thing is falling asleep with my ipod in my ears listening to white noise like thunderstorms that I downloaded, it really works for me.
Your lucky your hubby sleeps through anything!Me and hubby are still sleeping in seperate rooms due to my snoring but he tells me that he can still hear me even from the next room..oops! I really cant help it tho. I just hope I go back to normal though after the baby is born as I didnt snore before.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara those stickers are lovely. It is exciting talking about decorating the nursery. Im keeping it all neutral for now and when I know which colour for sure will accessorize the room with stickers. Ive seen lots of lovely stickers online, especially for girls like trees, butterflies and dragonflies which I love.
I love creams and whites but feel there is only so much neutral you can buy, so I have seen the bedding that I like both in blue and pink and will wait until its here. My moses basket is just so plain and fresh in white waffle with a dark wicker base.
I cant wait for it all now!


----------



## sara1

Just- I forgot you were staying team yellow... For some reason I had you clearly in the pink column. It is fun isn't it? I'm also excited about next week and being 30 weeks, 3/4's of the way there! More really when I remember they want to schedule me for a section at 38 weeks. Did you say you were probably having a section as well?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Sara I'm so jealous of the nursery decorating! It sounds gorgeous, I don't get to do any of that. I really hope we find another house before baby comes, though I can't see it happening. 
Lee Happy 5 weeks! It's a good milestone. I had a terrible upset stomach with Edie. I didn't have any sickness with her but lots of bouts of diarrhoea. It was grim. 
Kat, I hope you get a better night tonight. All that traffic going in and out of your bedroom does not sound good.
Just - I am so with you on the snoring. Unlike you I did snore before, but apparently it wasn't a patch on the noises I'm making now. It's awful isn't it :-( 
I think my nesting urge is starting to kick in. It needs to, I got so down last year after the miscarriages and let everything build up, mess, cleaning and stuff - it was like I couldn't see it. I've got piles and piles of out grown clothes in Edie's room and nowhere to put them. I feel like I'm starting to wake up a bit now - I seriously need to deal with this stuff and make some room.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, I've never found out for sure what team Im on. You've probably read me mention that Im 99% sure that Im having a girl. Ive had a girl feeling from day 1 and pretty sure that at my 20 week scan I got a good view between the legs and seen 3 lines with nothing sticking out!
But Ive tried to stop thinking girl for certain as if this baby is a boy Im going to be so surprised, not in a bad way as I'll be happy either way but I'll feel kind of strange as though "are you sure its a boy". Im probably stupid and should have found out for sure but Ive just been set on a surprise at the very end.
Yes Im having a section I think. They have spoken briefly about it and said that due to my double womb labour may not progress as it should and could result in an emergency section. So would be better to have it planned. Im also anxious aswell about anything going wrong right at the end and dont want to take any chances, I just want this baby here safely so much! So Im reckoning it will be about 37/38 weeks!


----------



## LeeC

Ladies, I can't believe I am saying this but thinking about buying a CBD twin pack, I'm just so keen to rule out ectopic. Now, I know they aren't 100% accurate and I could be giving myself unnecessary heartache but I've not poas for a week apart from an old OPK I found. This house is dry!!!! 

Being completely paranoid, back twinges and slight cramps are ok, right? I am usually in agony by this point with sciatic pains, but no sign yet. :)

MrsM, I have been ignoring the house work since I found out was put on bedrest last weekend with low BP and now it is seriously doing my head, my dogs just came in from the garden with mucky paws on white floor boards too, that will be a job for Mark at the weekend!

Any news on the house front yet? x


----------



## LeeC

Bloodyhell Just, 30 weeks!!!! I know I keep sayingit but it really has flown by (well for me) I remember talking about how your cycle was screwed and you thinking you were out that month and now look.:happydance:


----------



## sara1

Oh Lee- I want to tell you to resist, especially with the CBD's they're notorious, but I know how hard it is... I must have paid for at least 4 beta's while I was waiting for my first scan. Slight back pain, mild cramps, twinges etc are all normal.


----------



## sara1

Just- I think all you ladies who manage to stay team yellow are amazing! I've just got no willpower and no patience :haha: Even with the section it looks like we may keep sharing that due date after all... My dr says Nov 16th.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I know Lee, it really has went in quick when I think about it. Away back in march when I was posting how the soy had srewed up my cycle and low and behold it gave me a BFP!
Im the same as Sara, really want to tell you not to buy he clear blue digi's but I did it myself. I kept checking to see that they were progressing as they should. I've always had success with them but so many others on here have been worried sick over them as they havent been accurate. You've done so well in resisting to test all week.
Your cramps and backache are all good, definetely a sign of implantation. I guess everyone is different but for me I was majorly crampy everyday like light period cramps. 

Sara, theres a good chance I could still be that date aswell, I'll let you know as soon as. Also my doctor hasnt mentioned yet about stopping the aspirin and clexane before a section. im going to be so worried about that. But Im also having irrational fears about bleeding to death because my bloods being thinned.


----------



## sara1

Just- My dr said to stop aspirin at 34 weeks and clexane 24 hours prior. I'm nervous about it too!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I think Id read that Jenny ws advised to stop it at 34 weeks aswell. Its terrifying the thought of stopping something that you've been so reliant on. Especially when we do have confirmed clotting problems.
Its like teh progesterone aswell, I was meant to stop at 24 weeks but Im still on it. I started cutting my pessaries in half and now Im 1/3 ing them. I only have enough to get me to next Friday then thats me.
Deep down I know that the litle amount of progesterone that they are actually giving my body just now isnt enough to make a difference but its psychological. Are you still on the progesterone?


----------



## MightyMom

LeeC said:


> Made it to 5 weeks, that's 3 days further on than my last miscarriage, one more (long) week to go before my scan and 2 weeks before I can perhaps start to relax a little bit.
> 
> Ok so TMI: Last night had the worst heartburn at 3am followed by horribly painful cramps and a serious dash to the bathroom where I was forced to stay for 40 mins. I had been constipated before this, anyone?
> 
> I might add a ticker next Friday if everything goes well, I love looking at the progress on them, although looking at that melon is making me go ouch!!!!
> 
> Hello everyone, hope we are all good today xxx.

Yay for milestones!! I think it does help to take it one week at a time. Plus it sounds like you are really reacting to the hormones this time, so I hope this is your rainbow!


----------



## petitpas

Hi, I just popped in to say hi and saw that some of you are worried about stopping the aspirin and heparin. I thought I'd share with you that I was on a very high dose of heparin and also on aspirin. I stopped the aspirin at 36 weeks and the heparin a day or two before my c-section. I then started the heparin up again 6-8 hours after my section and continued for six weeks as I am very high risk for a dvt (already had one).
Everything went splendidly :D

I know it is scary to stop the meds but the timing is tried and tested. Trust in your doctors who got you this far :kiss:

Happy five weeks, Lee! :yipee:


----------



## padbrat

Yay for 5 weeks Lee!!

I too am having the heart burn thing... but thankfully no constipation this time! 

Kat... sorry I put my foot in it about your yorkie... 

hello everyone! xx

I was also wondering about the steriods masking symptoms... no ms... but boobies still sore.. peeing loads and knackered.. so until my scan tells me otherwise I am thinking pink and positive!!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Petit... so nice to see you darling! x


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- Beautiful bump!

Kat- Sorry your friend kept you up :/ Is she preg? I mean, who uses the bathroom so many times per night when they're not preg?!?

Lee- I would also avoid the CBDs if you can help it. They are notorious on b&b for driving women mad, as Sara more or less said already. I think you're just getting what we've all had at some time or another, what I like to call PARL-anoia. We over analyze every twitch and cramp cause we're so scared from our losses and it makes us a little crazy! It's totally normal for this thread! I know it's hard, but I hope you can wait til your scan next week and big congrats on 5 weeks! :D

Hi Pip! :) 

Sara- Looks like your nursery will be very cute! Love the cherry blossoms! Shopping for baby stuff is pretty daunting but it's fun also! :) I'm doing mostly purple for Bay's things. There's still a lot of gender neutral items as well. I think it's very practical of you to be thinking of next baby.

Happy 29 weeks to you and Just! 

Happy 30 weeks to me! 3/4 of the way there :happydance:


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy 5 weeks Lee :happydance:

My announcement in work went well. It was very scarey and very surreal to tell people "I'm 3 months pregnant". Reactions were so lovely :cloud9:. I had an awful afternoon feeling sick but now I'm feeling okay although very tired. I was even able to eat turkey breast for dinner which I haven't been able to do since the nausea and sickness set in. I hope this is the start of things getting easier as I head towards 2nd Tri :shock:


----------



## tuckie27

Heartburn girls- Ive had it so bad this pregnancy I ended up having to take meds for it. Zantac didn't work well for me so my Dr switched me to Nexium and it's been a lifesaver! It was so bad, it kept me up at night in so much discomfort! They say it means lots of hair...we'll see! 

Pad- is your 'think pink' mantra a genetic thing?


----------



## MightyMom

Woke up with spotting this morning. I couldn't even freak out about it, I just sighed. I have felt horrible all day and am waiting for a call back from my doctor.

God PARL sucks.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Mightymom I still lurk in here and just wanted to pop on and reassure you as others will. Spotting can be a good sign of your little one implanting more. As long as it doesnt get heavier and is accompanied by cramps and backache please try not to worry. My SIL actually bled, properly bled like AF flow for a few days here and there thoughout the first trimester in both her pregnancies, she has 2 healthy children from them :hugs::hugs:. It is so difficult as a PARL but just breathe and try and get loads of rest xoxo


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you so much Angel. I keep telling myself that it could be fine, and I know I have told countless others the same thing. It is just so hard not to worry! The worst part is knowing that I can't do anything anyway. My doctor can't do anything. If it is a bad sign, it will be bad. If it is nothing, it will be ok. And finding peace in the moment is SO HARD. I'll try to keep hoping though.


----------



## sara1

Mighty- Sorry to hear you're spotting, it's so scary, but as the girls have said it can be perfectly normal. Do you have a scan coming up? Keeping everything tightly crossed for you.

Tuckie- Happy 30 weeks!!! :happydance:

Just- Yeah my doctor's keeping me on the progesterone for the duration, although I'm down from 800mg to 200mg daily. 

Holly- Glad to hear your announcement went well. 

FYI- for those of you with heartburn... a few girls on here turned me on to gaviscon (you ladies know who you are, and I'm eternally grateful) when nothing, not even zantac, helped before. Vile stuff really, but I down tuns of it every day and it does the trick!

Thanks for the info Pip!


----------



## heart tree

MM, what color is the spotting? I had it at 5 weeks then at 9-11 weeks. It was a small blood clot in my uterus, but it didn't bother the baby one bit. When is your next scan? Can you get one for reassurance? Any time I saw blood, I got a scan. Hoping all is well. 

Kat and others who are planning to BF, you'll need an abundance of nursing tops. Mrs M mentioned that to me and unfortunately I wasn't able to shop for them. Now I'm I'll prepared. I thought I could just wear shirts that buttoned up, but I failed to realize my boobs wouldn't fit into them. I have only a few tops I can pull down to nurse with. I'm so sick of wearing the same things over and over. Also, you'll need nursing tops to sleep in as well. I ordered some online which are ok, but if you can try them on in person, it would be better. Granted, your bumps will be gone when you are actually wearing them. Get LOTS of tops! Seriously.


----------



## tuckie27

Mighty- like Angel said, spotting can be okay too. Lots of ladies here that graduated to the marl thread had spotting early on. I only had a bit of pink after dtd so I can't personally say I spotted with this one but I know it common :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hiya heart! thanks for the tip on bf tops. I'll need to get some more then :)


----------



## mandy1971

Hey girls, I'm not on much these days... Lurking on and off but just a wee note to cheer on lee and pad and all of you lovely ladies from rm thread, lots of lovely familiar "faces/ profiles"...
So sorry charmer for you and your family and your little baby.......I was so upset to read what happened to you..you are in my thoughts..
Afm, I'm still determined to graduate to this thread before the year is out!!!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

sara1 said:


> Lee- Congrats on 5 weeks :yipee:
> 
> Just- Happy squashhood to you too!
> 
> Kat- Insomnia sucks! I feel for you. Fingers crossed that earplugs will do the trick for you tonight.
> 
> Afm- Got tons done!! Finally found the linens, crib liner etc. that I want for the nursery, along with a matching moses basket for the first few months! I didn't want to go with pink because I'd like to be able to use some of this stuff again and what if the next one's a boy (plus so much of the girl stuff just looks drenched in pepto-bismal). Problem was all the more neutral stuff I found was just too beige... Yawn. Anyway after half a dozen shops I found this adorable Winnie the pooh line... white, with beige stripes, and green accents and some nice embroidery on the quilt. Just really pretty and understated withou being boring. I also ordered these gorgeous cherry blossom wall appliques https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/cherry-blossom-wall-stickers-1
> which I'll affix high up and arching onto the ceiling so the whole room looks a bit like a bower. Ok, clearly I'm way to excited about this... sorry I'm rambling :blush:
> 
> Hope everyone's having a wonderful Friday!

Your nursery stuff sounds adorable, and I love those cherry blossom appliques!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Went to my first lamaze class last night and had a great time. I met a woman who was sitting in on the class because she was training to be a doula. Today, I went to my first Homeschool group meeting and met her again! Such a small world!

Had to put off buying the carpet due to lack of funds, but hopefully I'll only have to wait one more pay period.


----------



## MightyMom

heart tree said:


> MM, what color is the spotting? I had it at 5 weeks then at 9-11 weeks. It was a small blood clot in my uterus, but it didn't bother the baby one bit. When is your next scan? Can you get one for reassurance? Any time I saw blood, I got a scan. Hoping all is well.

It's brown spotting. My doctor called back and offered me a reassurance scan, but it meant driving for over an hour and I just wasn't up for it. I have been feeling poorly this week and I just didn't want to have to drive that far and then have to drive home. They offered me a reassurance scan on Monday at my regular office if I am still spotting then. I'm going to keep my feet up this weekend and just try to relax. My next scan is on Thursday and I figure by then we will either see no more heartbeat or a thriving bean making it through. Thanks for the support ladies. :)


----------



## KatM

Hi All,
I was such a moody bitch this morning and openly hostile, but after a good cry to my Dr I felt better. I also told my GF she better not come in more than once tonight or this isn't going to work out. Grey's health is my top priority. Dr said all looks good and I cried to him about what happened to 3x. He assured me that he just delivered a baby yesterday with the cord wrapped around his neck and the baby was fine. He says it happens a lot and the baby is fine. He was very reassuring. 

I'm now on the fence about circumcision. hiding in my bedroom with my door closed. I love my GF, but having a guest wasn't the best idea. I need quiet and space. We did have a lovely day in Beverly Hills however. 

Sara,
Wall stickers are such a great idea! I am going to copy you, esp since there are earthquakes here. My goodness, you are almost at the finish line. 

Just,
That sucks about your snoring. Even on your side? It's common with pregnancy. 

Missmigg,
It's great that you are starting to nest. You have passed VDay now and time to prepare. House update?

Lee,
Did you buy them? 

Pad,
No worries. How would you have known?

Tuckie,
Only 7 more weeks till full term!
No, not pregnant. That's why I am intolerant. I flat out told her that I never considered that she would wake me 3 times a night. She told me she will drink less tonight and go again before I go to sleep. I was so bitchy, I told DH if I don't sleep tonight I'm sending her home. I've calmed down a bit. 

Heart,
Thanks for the tip. I didn't even think of getting a nursing top. How do we know what size we will be?

Hi everyone I missed.


----------



## MightyMom

Kat: I bought mine one cup size larger than I was at 38 weeks. A lot of the tops are just Large or X-Large, so if you are busting out of the tops in your third tri, get the larger size. It's hard to imagine your boobs get BIGGER, but after birth it's like BAM--BOOBIES!


----------



## KatM

Mightmom,
Thanks for the advice. I heard they get bigger. Are they hard or do they stay soft?


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I feel for you hun. I'm sure your friend will understand if your prego hormones made you a little bitchy. We've all been there. You just have a lot on your mind and you were sleep deprived too. Hey, Im a bitch without sleep or food even when I'm not preg :haha: Sorry you're stressing about the circ decision and Charmer's news has you worried. Don't worry hun, it'll all be alright :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Ladies just popped in to say hi again I had heartburn early lee then all way through 3rd tri! Good symptom as is constipation x

I also had spotting an lexi is fine! X


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi ladies, just wanted to stop in and update. First thank you all for your condolences support and love. Well, for the first 4 days I cried constantly and didny move off the couch, but then I realised that if I had to do it all again, I would because I do NOT regret Zane. My guilt also eased when I realised that if God gave me the chance to either have Zane back or have another little girl, Id pick him everytime. Unfortunatley fate bitchslapped me in the face when my milk came in, it hurts and it reminds me of what I lost. Dh has kept it together but is unable to look at Zanes things and almost fell apart when we took Zane to the funeral home, but we took our baby with us when we left the hospital and THAT felt right somehow, even though I cried the whole hour and couldnt look in the back seat. I decided on a heart necklace for his ashes instead as I feel like he took my heart with him when he left me. I also have empty arms syndrome and I cry at random times. I already want to try again and felt guilty but have talked with a few ppl who have assured me that this is normal and not disrespectfull to my son. My dd didnt replace the miscarriages before her and Zane didnt replace the ones before him and I know that no baby or pregnancy will replace him nor the pain of lossing him but its the hope of a new pregnancy andpotential baby that keeps me from falling apart. Im sorry to burden yall with this but I dont feel like I belong in the second tri losses section because Ive had so many loses now and yet the desire to have a screaming healthy baby in my arms is still so strong, I feel like you guys are the only ones who know what its like to lose a baby and continously keep trying, yall know how strong the feeling is. Im also sorry this is so selfish, Im going on vacation Sunday but I will try to catch up more when I get back and if you guys would be more comfortable if I didnt post here while not pg, Id understand as I know no-one likes to be reminded of howv easy it is to lose a baby. I love each and everyone of you and thanks again for the support and heartbreak that I know you all felt with me..


----------



## MightyMom

Oh Charmer, thank you for taking a minute to update us! I know that we have ALL had you in our thoughts constantly, and have been hoping that you are doing ok given the circumstances. OF COURSE you can stay here! I'll be hoping for the best for you, I hope you catch another sticky bean when the time is right.
Take some time for yourselves on vacation. I'm glad that you have found some peace with what happened. Zane is certainly lucky to have you as a mom. Take care hun.


----------



## 3xscharmer

I just wanted to say after ready everyones posts that we are more than friends, we are family, slightly disfunctional, but family still. And I know that if all of you were here in Georgia that youd be right here with me crying and supporting me and offering me the love I can feel in your posts, but even though yall arent here, knowing that I have love and support from all around this world made me cry tears of joy. I can never truly express the way I feel about all of you but know that every ounce of love you've sent my way is being returned. Thank you for continuing to think of me and for crying for my baby Zane.


----------



## cazi77

Hi charmer thank you for stopping by to update. Have been thinking about you and your family :hugs:
Of course you are more than welcome to post here. 

AFM 3rd tri insomnia arrgh want to sleep but cannot!


----------



## LeeC

Charmer. Thank you for updating us. What beautiful words, we are all feeling your pain and your loss and many tears have been shed for you, your family and baby Zane.
I can't imagine what you must be going through now but know we are all here for you to comfort and support you every step of the way.
We are blessed to have found such amazing friends in each other on this site and you're right, it feels like family. 
Take each day at a time for now and baby Zane will be watching over you proud of his brave and wonderful mummy. 
Much love to you xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Mandy. Thank you for calling in on us. You know I can never thank you enough for your friendship and support. I have the Iona rock with me at all times and know this is helping me along with MrsKG's little angel.

I'm hoping that good things happen for you with the next round of IVF, if not this cycle naturally and will be looking forward to meeting for a catch up with our lil bumps.

x


----------



## tuckie27

Charmer- So glad you came to update us hun. Your post made me cry. I'm so so sorry for what you've gone through and we have all been thinking of you and your OH. I think you're so strong and brave. So many, many hugs to you :hugs: Come here anytime. We are a family & we're all here for you. I hope your vacation gives you some reprieve and time for your family to heal.


----------



## sara1

Charmer- thank you for taking the time to update us in the middle of your grieving. We are all here for you.


----------



## sara1

Cazi- I've been battling with insomnia as well... f-ing miserable! Here's to hoping you find a way to get some shut eye.

Kat- If a sleep deprived pregnant woman isn't entitled to little bitchiness then who is :shrug: I'm like Tuckie... If I'm tired or hungry I'm a bitch even when I'm not pregnant! Don't worry about it, I'm sure your friend will understand. Hopefully with a little consideration on her part nad some earplugs things will get better.

Mandy- It's great to see you! Sending you buckets and buckets of :dust:

afm- slept at 3am, woke up at 9, ate breakfast and retired to the couch. I feel like a big, lazy, pregnant lump. I keep trying to motivate myself to get up and go to the gym for a swim but it's not happening.


----------



## padbrat

Charmer you are so amazing... I am in tears. Baby Zane is a lucky boy to have such amazing parents. The heart necklace sounds beautiful and I hope the vacation gives the opportunity to get away from it all and heal with your OH. xxxx

Tuckie, the pink is a genetic thing. I have a translocation in one of my X's that is lethal to males... it appears all my prev losses were sons. They are all precious to me, but I would dearly love to have one to take home for once... so it has to be a girl. 

Mighty.... I have spotted throughout wks 4 and 5. My consultant put it down to implantation... my scary weeks are 10-12.... heaven help me then PARLanoia will set in for sure then...

OK this peeing in the night thing.... 3 times a night now! I never get up in the night normally... and it is me with the heart burn lol.

Hey Mandy! So lovely to see you... so sorry about the IVF chick. xx

Kat don't worry about your friend... I am sure she understands x


----------



## Tasha

3xscharmer said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to stop in and update. First thank you all for your condolences support and love. Well, for the first 4 days I cried constantly and didny move off the couch, but then I realised that if I had to do it all again, I would because I do NOT regret Zane. My guilt also eased when I realised that if God gave me the chance to either have Zane back or have another little girl, Id pick him everytime. Unfortunatley fate bitchslapped me in the face when my milk came in, it hurts and it reminds me of what I lost. Dh has kept it together but is unable to look at Zanes things and almost fell apart when we took Zane to the funeral home, but we took our baby with us when we left the hospital and THAT felt right somehow, even though I cried the whole hour and couldnt look in the back seat. I decided on a heart necklace for his ashes instead as I feel like he took my heart with him when he left me. I also have empty arms syndrome and I cry at random times. I already want to try again and felt guilty but have talked with a few ppl who have assured me that this is normal and not disrespectfull to my son. My dd didnt replace the miscarriages before her and Zane didnt replace the ones before him and I know that no baby or pregnancy will replace him nor the pain of lossing him but its the hope of a new pregnancy andpotential baby that keeps me from falling apart. Im sorry to burden yall with this but I dont feel like I belong in the second tri losses section because Ive had so many loses now and yet the desire to have a screaming healthy baby in my arms is still so strong, I feel like you guys are the only ones who know what its like to lose a baby and continously keep trying, yall know how strong the feeling is. Im also sorry this is so selfish, Im going on vacation Sunday but I will try to catch up more when I get back and if you guys would be more comfortable if I didnt post here while not pg, Id understand as I know no-one likes to be reminded of howv easy it is to lose a baby. I love each and everyone of you and thanks again for the support and heartbreak that I know you all felt with me..

So many tears. You are an amaing Mummy to Zane, I know it isnt the way you planned but still an amazing Mommy none the less. 

I always say I would pick this pain a million times over and get to meet my girls, than not have this pain and never of met them. 

The need to TTC is normal, with both my girls when they were still inside me I said to my DH tell me we will try again at some point, we didnt go into great detail but I just needed to know at some point in the future that we would TTC again. With Honey we waited twelve weeks, that was after the postmortem results and when I felt ready, and with Riley Rae we started TTC as soon as I stopped bleeding, because she was so tiny I knew it was going to be a placental issue.

I also feel like I dont fit, I've had many first tri loses, one second and one third. So you fit with me. And more importantly you fit here with us, because we care about you and Zane, forever. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Mighty, how is the spotting? I had bleeding on and off for 16 weeks, she just started school on Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

AFM - 5 weeks today, it feels like a little milestone some how.


----------



## LeeC

Tasha, lovely words, made me cry. We both got our 5 week milestone, hoping to share lots more.

Pad, our symptoms are identical. Mark said I should consider sleeping in the bathroom. Not funny. Never had the constant pee thing in past, drinking alot of water too which doesn't help and I'd happily live in the bathroom if it got me to 9 months.
Has your spotting stopped now?


----------



## pink80

Just a quick one to say there is a picture from my wedding day in my journal for those that want to see. I'll be back to catch up on you all soon :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sorry Pink, I thought your wedding was still to come. I posted over in your journal. Congratulations to you , yous look great x


----------



## debzie

Just thought I would stop in to say how sorry I am Charmer. I too think you are an amazing woman, I have shed tears over your words on here. I cannot find words.........just sorry hun, I truly am.


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Pink. Hope you had a fabulous day :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to stop in and update. First thank you all for your condolences support and love. Well, for the first 4 days I cried constantly and didny move off the couch, but then I realised that if I had to do it all again, I would because I do NOT regret Zane. My guilt also eased when I realised that if God gave me the chance to either have Zane back or have another little girl, Id pick him everytime. Unfortunatley fate bitchslapped me in the face when my milk came in, it hurts and it reminds me of what I lost. Dh has kept it together but is unable to look at Zanes things and almost fell apart when we took Zane to the funeral home, but we took our baby with us when we left the hospital and THAT felt right somehow, even though I cried the whole hour and couldnt look in the back seat. I decided on a heart necklace for his ashes instead as I feel like he took my heart with him when he left me. I also have empty arms syndrome and I cry at random times. I already want to try again and felt guilty but have talked with a few ppl who have assured me that this is normal and not disrespectfull to my son. My dd didnt replace the miscarriages before her and Zane didnt replace the ones before him and I know that no baby or pregnancy will replace him nor the pain of lossing him but its the hope of a new pregnancy andpotential baby that keeps me from falling apart. Im sorry to burden yall with this but I dont feel like I belong in the second tri losses section because Ive had so many loses now and yet the desire to have a screaming healthy baby in my arms is still so strong, I feel like you guys are the only ones who know what its like to lose a baby and continously keep trying, yall know how strong the feeling is. Im also sorry this is so selfish, Im going on vacation Sunday but I will try to catch up more when I get back and if you guys would be more comfortable if I didnt post here while not pg, Id understand as I know no-one likes to be reminded of howv easy it is to lose a baby. I love each and everyone of you and thanks again for the support and heartbreak that I know you all felt with me..

Charmer- Please continue to post here, and don't feel bad about it one bit! We all love you and are here for you!
Wanting to try again is perfectly normal, you are right having another baby is not replacing Zane, its having another baby. 
:hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

3xscharmer said:


> I just wanted to say after ready everyones posts that we are more than friends, we are family, slightly disfunctional, but family still. And I know that if all of you were here in Georgia that youd be right here with me crying and supporting me and offering me the love I can feel in your posts, but even though yall arent here, knowing that I have love and support from all around this world made me cry tears of joy. I can never truly express the way I feel about all of you but know that every ounce of love you've sent my way is being returned. Thank you for continuing to think of me and for crying for my baby Zane.

I'm sitting in your living room with a casserole, cake, and a big hug!:hugs:


----------



## sara1

:wedding: Congratulations Pink!!! :wedding:


----------



## bumpyplease

hi ladies, how are you all?

took me ages to catch up!
tuckie and mrs m - lovely bump pics you are both hottttt mummas! Baylns pic looks so cute!
Lee how is little noah, how much did he weigh in the end? hope he is home with mummy
Davies sounds like mummy hood is suiting you very well and lexi is doing amazing!
Sara your nursery sounds gorgeous!
Hollybush congrats on coming out at work!
mightymum how is the spotting today? i had spotting also hun x
kat hope things have got better with your friend over?
charmer - thanks for the lovely post, it made me cry and im thinking of you lots. i hope you enjoy your vacation as much as you possible can at this time
cazi - one more week until term! how exciting! im a bit upset i didnt get to experience labour but obviously over the moon that Alfie is here and healthy
lee and tasha - well done on making it to 5 weeks keep up the PMA
pink - congrats on the wedding! lovely pics!
hi to all the other lovely preggos! hope you are ok.

AFM - im recovering really well, everyone says they are amazed at how mobile etc i am. I wonder if i didnt have the problems with my bowels after the c sec i would have probably been discharged after a day or two. my wound is also healing really nicely and they dont think i will have much of a scar. Little Alfie is doing great but still in special babies, we are so desparate to get him home but they are just waiting for him to be able to fully feed from a bottle and not use his feeding tube at all. i cant beleive he is 8 days old already! he is out of the incubator and into the nursery area now which is the lowest area of care, there are no wires and limited monitoring and he is gaining weight and starting to suck from a bottle. unfortunately breast feeding didnt work out for me as i was so sick and didnt start expressing until he was 5 days old. my milk never came in, i got a bit the first day and then it started diminishing. so now i have tiny little boobies! haha. im a bit disappointed but he is doing well on formula and hes healthy which is all that matters.
take care ladies xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pink- Congratulations!!! Lovely pic! Where are you hiding that bump?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- So happy you're having a good recovery! Sorry about the breastfeeding, but you're right Alfie is doing well with formula and that's what counts.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good to hear from you Bumpy, and it sounds like you and Alfie are both doing well. Im sure he'll be home in no time x


----------



## padbrat

Lee we do indeed sound like twins on the symptom thing... the bathroom thing is ridiculous... I can't believe how much I pee... and it is not a delicate little tinkle... it is like a bloody racehorse! Yes, spotting has stopped for me thank heavens... long may it stay away I say! I hope it has stopped for you too. I am at 6w 5d... apparently... lol. My app on my phone said for 7 weeks skin can get spotty.. I have 2 HUGE ones and I never get spots!

Pink you looked glowing! So gorgeous xx

Tasha your words are prefect x

Pleased to hear you and Alfie are doing well Bumpy!


----------



## MightyMom

There is brown when I wipe now, so it seems to have calmed down today. Taking DD to gym class then spending the rest of the day with my feet up!


----------



## padbrat

Mighty the feet up thing is what my Dr recommended for me too when I was spotting. Please try and relax chick as I think it does help.


----------



## MightyMom

Bumpy: a good friend of mine had almost an identical situation to yours and ended up formula feeding instead of breastfeeding. She felt very guilty about it, but then she realized that the important thing is that the baby is growing and strong and that she loves her very much. So don't worry about Alfie! He is obviously such a fighter. I can't believe he is already in the nursery on limited monitoring! Such a strong lil guy!! Can't wait until you get to take him home!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Such beautiful words once again have me crying. Packing for vacation is hard, I had already started last week and had to take my maternity clothes out. My house has become my personal hell, I cant do laundry without falling apart because I keep coming across things I wore when Zane was alive. Everything reminds me of him, so I think some time away will be good and so does my doctor. I'll see you guys when I get back, thanks for the continuing love, support and tears.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

:hugs: to you Charmer. I think a break away will do the world of good for you. Cant even imagine the hell your going through. Also I dont thimk anyone would mind you posting on this section as we have all got to know each other. Take care of yourself x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- forget packing. Buy new clothes, cut your hair, get a pedicure, do stuff just for you.


----------



## melfy77

So I finally wrote down that leek and potato soup recipe, but I cannot remember who wanted the recipe, except for Fili:blush: For those who would like to have it, the easiest is probably to send me a PM since I tend to miss some pages lol.

Charmer: I got all teary when I read your post:cry: Your little Zane was deeply loved and knew it:hugs:


Pad: Glad the spotting stopped:thumbup: Are you on progesterone? I got a bit of spotting when I was on it. Freaked the s**t out me the first time.

Bumpy: Like the others said, Alfie is healthy and so are you, and this is all that matters! My mom tried to breastfeed me but was not producing enough milk so I was put on formula, and I turned out ok...and normal...in my opinion:haha: and your hubby won't have any excuse not to get up at night to feed the baby. Your little boy is a fighter and everything's gonna be ok:happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

The last time I made potato leek soup I literally just made it up. I sauteed the leeks in butter then added the diced potatoes. I grabbed the herbs I had at hand (thyme, parsley, sage) and threw them in with a bottle of chicken stock. It looked a little paltry still so I added some heavy cream to give it weight. Left it on the stove for a couple of hours. It was SO GOOD! You can't go wrong with potato and leek soup!


----------



## KatM

Hi Lovely Ladies,

I slept much better last night with earplugs and limiting my GF to 1 bathroom entrance. My bitch level has dropped dramatically and we spent a lovely day at the farmer's market and now are off to the beach.

3X,
It is sooooo good to hear from you and this thread is where you belong. I cried many tears for you. I can't imagine what you are going through. I hope your vacation helps the recovery.

Sara,
I LOL at your description of yourself. You have been working soooo hard on getting everything ready. You deserve a lazy day... though a swim might make you feel good.

Pad,
I pray team pink for you!

Tasha,
Yay for 5 weeks.

Lee,
Yay for 5 weeks too.

Pink,
You are glowing. Lovely! Congrats Mrs. DH.

Bumpy,
Thank you for your update. I am relieved you are doing well. I was really worried about you for a bit. Yay for Alfie thriving.

MightMom,
Sending light your way.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## Neversaynever

Charmer...I am so sorry to come and hear your tragic news :hugs: words can't express how sorry I am..take each day as it comes. We are all here to support you :hugs: floaty :kiss: to Zane

Bumpy..fab news..I hope little Alfie comes home soon :flower:

Kat...and all you other first time moms to be be who love your sleep..you're in for a big fecking shock I'm afraid :haha: I LOVE my sleep and it is hard..worth it totally but seriously, it is mind blowing at times. I also need to tell you day three after delivery is horrendous for emotional meltdowns too as the hormones drop, milks starting to come in etc. 

Seriously...don't try and over do it...sleep when baby sleeps...limit visitors and how long they stay for. Get as much support and help as possible. 

As for breast feeding..it really is hard :( when they say it's all about the latch..it's true. Please make sure you perfect it or you will have battered nipples and no enjoyment from feeding. 

I'm not trying to put a dampner on things..I just wish I'd have listened to people when they say how hard it really is. 

Anyway...

Mom..how's G's room coming along?

Sticky, debzie, just, mrsk...MrsM...lee..pad... fitzy..tuckie...sara...new ladies and everyone else I have missed as per usual :hugs:

Love to you all

Xxx


----------



## MightyMom

Aw, nice to see you NSN! I hope Louis isn't keeping you up TOO much!! Very very good advice for the first time mommies. I remember sitting on the couch nursing and IN TEARS because it hurt so badly. I went to see a LC who fixed my latch and I started sobbing because I was so relieved! I was like "I cannot believe you can nurse and it doesn't hurt! This is amazing!" LOL I think everyone I've known who BFed wanted to give up on day 6. It's like the tipping point or something.


----------



## melfy77

Mightymom: Agreed on the soup. My mom use to make it really easy: leek and potato, bit of thyme, salt and pepper. Blend it and boom! A very yummy and filling soup. Leeks are really inexpensive this time of year, so we buy a lot, cut them and freeze them. I LOVE leeks lol


----------



## sara1

The good news-DH surprised me and came home 4 days early... exhausted but here! Don't know how he managed it, but I'm over the freaking moon!!!!!!!

The bad news- he's sleeping blissfully in our bed curled around my body pillow instead of me and I'm on the couch with my computer, my kindle, 4 pillows and a bottle of gaviscon. Preggo insomnia sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatM

NSN,
Thanks for the good advice. It's good to hear that you are doing so well. I have been watching youtube videos (lol) about the perfect latch. I know it is a 2 step method. I am also going to take classes at the Pump Station starting next Tuesday. Yes, I LOVE my sleep and am a total bitch without it! I will sleep when the baby sleeps and make sure it is just DH and me for a long time or my mom who will just stay out of the way and help.

Sara,
YAY!!!! That is wonderful news!!!!

AFM,
Fabulous day at the beach. 
I realized that I have not had the best attitude towards my GF because she pretty much invited herself over to my home. She was like "I want to visit you in LA and I have free airline tickets, when is a good time?" It was NEVER my idea. 
I am also a bit irate that I have been cooking all the dinners and doing the laundry for her. I put an end to it tonight and said she was on her own to prepare her own dinner. PLUS, we have provided all the dinners and she almost expects us to wait on her. She treated me out to a lunch, but failed to treat DH to anything. Needless to say, she won't be invited back. That being said, DH and I had a fab day at the beach and she happened to be there under our umbrella. Thanks for letting me vent. Oh yeah, I am sick of hearing her talking on the phone and snoring from upstairs. She is leaving on Tuesday and I doubt I will cont. much of a friendship.


----------



## MightyMom

Kat: The Pump Station is great, I never would have survived BFing without it. Too bad your friend is so selfish. Doing her laundry even?? Just no. You should ask her what she's making you guys for dinner tomorrow. Let her know where the grocery store is so that she can go buy the ingredients too. :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Kat...better woman than me...I've turfed out many visitors these last few weeks for overstaying their welcome. Sleep and sanity is more important :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay Sara how lovely of your DH to suprise you like that!!

Kat she doesn't sound much of a friend to me, more like someone that is using your house as a hotel and taking liberties....hugs hun

Great tips from mummy Andrea! I don't feel like I can properly experience much of the mummy stuff yet, it's do hard having Alfie away from us :0( we just want him home and to be able to smother him in love and cuddles! I keep telling myself not long...not long!

If there is one tip I can give u ladies it's be prepared as much as possible! I can't believe that 3 of us on this thread gave birth at 34 weeks...didn't see that coming!!

Hugs to u all xx


----------



## Abi 2012

hey ladies! 

3x- lovely to hear from you you should defo continue posting here!! we are all so very sorry for what has happened and would always welcome your posts, you are such a brave woman, enjoy your holiday (as much as possible), i think it will help you alot hun! xxx

kat- glad to hear its getting better having your friend stay, i do think u should say that she needs to help while she is around. since she is staying with you its only fair that she should help out specially since your pregnant, tired, achy...ect... xxx

sara- fab news honey :)

pink - u look stunning hope you had a wonderful day!

bumpy- sounds like you and LO are dong fab! wont be long and he will be home! :happydance:

mrs m- happy 25 weeks hun!! 

afm- well OH went out again last night, lost his keys whilst out, he was so lucky i wake up in the night for the loo ect.. as he was outside at 2:30am i woke up at 3am and let him in.. as for me im ok had another bout of constipation at work friday, but we were short staffed so didnt feel like i could ask to go home although i was in pain... spent the day with a close friend and our children yesterday went to a soft play area with the children had a lovely day... :) feeling bit run down today! but will be ok 26 weeks today!!


----------



## sara1

Kat- Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with your 'friend.' She doesn't should like someone you'd want to maintain a relationship with. Given the situation you described, I can't believe you've put up with her for so long. If you can't get her to chip in around the house, why don't you and Dh just go out for a nice meal tonight and leave her behind? :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

ooo and just noticed only 98 days to go till my DD!!!!! :D


----------



## sara1

Congrats on 26weeks Abi!! Put your feet up today!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies! I wrote a long post before I went out tutoring yesterday and then it wouldn't post because it said I wasn't logged on!:saywhat:

3 x thinking about you hun, I can't imagine the pain you're going through day by day :cry: :hugs:

Bumps massive hugs to you too :hugs: it really won't be long until you get your beautiful son back home :cloud9: xx 

Kat I totally know where you're coming from! :hugs: 

Melfy thanks so much for the recipe :hugs: I am going to make it today. I am really struggling with nausea again!!! But this soup sounds soooo appealing. 

Hi everyone else! :kiss: :hugs: Going to try to catch up later - I've been busy working even on Saturday! (tutoring). Also more fun, I've been making my nephew's 4th birthday cake it's a Fireman Sam cake and it's brilliant if I do say so myself!! So by the end of today I am hoping to post pics of:

Melfy's soup!
My bump
Recent Me-mo scan 
Fireman Sam cake! 

xxx


----------



## debzie

Fili same happened to me this morning needless to say I swore alot at my computer. Bet i cannot remember half the stuff now. 

Kat I don't blame you for having an attitude with your friend she sounds lije a diva. I would kick her out. 

Bumpy thanks for the update. As so many if you have deluvered early in goung to stsrt my maternity leave at 34 weeks with holidays before. Don't beat yoyrself up on breastfeeding one of tge complicatiobs with a c section is milk supply. Formula these days is really good. 

Fili cant wait to see yiyr pics.

Abi Happy milestone.

Nsn thanks for the update and advice. 

Sara so pleaded hubby is home even though he is in your bed lol. 

Hugs charmer.

Hi everyone else. Pad, melfy,lee,tasha. Sorry if ihave forgot anyone.

Afm.20 week scan is on thursday cannot wait. Struggling with insomnia, mam flu and a niggling uti that my docs wouldn't give me antibiotics for until they have results from my sample. Had a scare when u started getting tightenings and pain turns out it was the uti. Other than that I'm stressed to bits trying to sell this house, surveyor coming on friday to see how much money I can get for it from investors, which in a nutshwll they give 20% less than what its worth for a quick sale. Needs must and all that. 

Hope evetyone enjoys their Sunday I'm off decorating for my parents.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. First of all, Charmer, thank you for taking the time to think of us and let us know how you are getting on. I can't imagine how difficult having all those things around you must be right now. I hope you feel a little stronger after your break. Lots of love. 
Kat, sorry it's been rubbish having your friend to stay. She sounds like a taker. You need more thoughtful people around you at the moment. 
Bumpy, you tried your best with the feeding, don't beat yourself up about it. The main thing is that Alfie is thriving and it sounds like you are both doing just great. Well done you. 
Abi - happy 26 weeks! Where are these weeks going? 
Andrea, great to see you and great advice for the first time Mums. If I could add on a little advice for a little further down the line - for those Mums who relish their sleep? This isn't appropriate at all with a newborn, but in a few months, when they are in their own room and getting used to their own space, don't always feel you have to go in to them as soon as they wake up. Put some soft toys in their cot, leave them for a little while, encourage them to learn to enjoy their own company and their own space. I'm not saying leave them for hours but from a certain age don't get them into the habit of thinking you are going to go running into the room at the first murmer. When they are toddlers and you are pregnant again with #2 you will appreciate that extra half hour in bed!
Lee, Pad, pleased there has been no more spotting. You are here for the journey. 
Mightymom - same goes for you. Keep those feet up, keep resting. 
Fili, good luck with the cake, I'm impressed. 
Afm - fecking MS has come back! I'm not impressed. I had a really busy, manic day at work yesterday and it's taken it's toll on me today. I felt exhausted and crap this morning and sick this afternoon. However, I have started to clear some stuff out, and my poor baby who doesn't have a nursery or as much as a chest of drawers now has a drawer. It's a start.


----------



## LeeC

Never. Your post made me laugh :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi girls look how much my little man is changing! His drip is coming out today too!!!

Pic removed


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps he is just adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Melfy's soup was AMAZING! It's all I've eaten all day! My nephew's Fireman Sam cake is finished so we will be travelling up to see him on Friday with cake!
 



Attached Files:







melfysoup.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









melfysoup2.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









cake prep.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









cake prep iced.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4









firecake1.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## filipenko32

Continued!
 



Attached Files:







firecake2.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2









firecake3.jpg
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 3









firecake4.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









firecake5.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0









firecake6.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## filipenko32

Continued again!
 



Attached Files:







firecake7.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 3









fireman sam characters.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4









bump23weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10









bump23weekspic2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## filipenko32

...From when I had the sneaky scan last Friday! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







memo23weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









memo23weekspic2.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy what a handsome little man. Gorgeous :)

Wow, Fili. You are a domestic goddess. The soup looks good and the cake is awesome. love the scan pics too, thanks x.


----------



## cazi77

Orrr bumpy Alfie is simply gorgeous! 

Fili - my goodness how talented are you! That cake is amazing!!! Lovely bump pic and scan pic!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for all the support! It means a lot to me. I am giving it another chance today and dropped a very unsubtle hint about how when DH and I stayed a month with my GF, we paid for every meal, cleaned, gardened and cooked. DH says to see how today goes. I already had her pick up her own dinner and made it clear that i wasnt providing it.

Abi,
Aaargh about DH losing his keys. I am glad he was smart enough not to wake you out of sleep.
Happy 26 weeks.

Sara,
What are you and DH doing today for your reuniting date?

Debzie,
FXed for your home sale. Congrats on 20 weeks. Do you think boy or girl?
Ouch on the uti, but I am happy all is well with the baby.

MrsMigg,
Keep the good advice coming. I for one need the help from people I trust, not my MIL. I read that it is okay to let them self-sooth for a bit after the first few months. Any other advice is welcome. 
Booooo for MS. I can't believe it came back. That sucks! Take it easy today.

Bumpy,
OMG, he is sooooooo sweet and precious. You must be so overjoyed! I love his little outfit and his head of hair. And his adorable face and little baby man body.

Fili,
That is an amazing cake. Don't tell me you baked that. Love the bump and love the pics of Me-Mo.

AFM,
Farmer's market, church, beach, and chores.


----------



## filipenko32

I did bake it but it's taken me over 2 days not including shopping for ingredients!! :wacko:


----------



## MightyMom

Bumpy: OMG he is precious! I can't believe he is a premie, he looks so great!

Fili: I am jealous you made the soup! I should make that for lunch this week. That cake is so adorable! How did you make the frosting red?? Mine always comes out pink. And those bump pics are so hot!! I am so jealous that it looks so good on you. Thanks for the baby pics too, can't believe how far along you are!

Kat: Hope your GF gets the hint. Rude houseguests are the worst, especially when you are pregnant and so particular anyway. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Awww thanks mighty mum! I had to use two bottles of red colouring, as you can see fm the pic that in the first round of colouring it was pink! Couldn't be giving my nephew a pink fire engine!! Actually hubs had to drive me to the supermarket solely to get this extra red colouring ( I was feeling to ropey and sick to drive this morning) and if hubs had gone alone he'd have just come back with anything coloured red! Hw you feeling?


----------



## MightyMom

I'm doing ok. Seems the "rickety crud" has made the rounds in our house. I have been sick all week and now DH is sick. Which is hard because he's like Sheldon Cooper when he's sick. But at least he can take medicine so it's not so bad. But now I think he understands why I've been so tired all week! Plus the MS has made me so nauseated. I can't wait for the second tri!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lee alls well in the glynn household x I'm so happy my angel has brought some faith to you x 

Tasha happy 5 weeks x

Pad your ticker made me cry x

Charmer thanks for stopping by ive been thinking about you :hugs: hope you have a nice relaxing holiday x

Pink I'll go look at your oil now but I'm sure without seeing it I can say you look gorgeous x wishing you health wealth & happiness x

Bumpy alfie is adorable x hope he gets home to you soon x

Fili gorgeous pics x

Kat hope your friend has stopped peeing :rofl: 

Mandy I have everything crossed you join us here soon x

Mighty mom I pray you're spotting is nothing x

Debzie woohoo for scan x

Mrsmig glad to here miglet now has a drawer x

Sorry to anyone I've missed i had 10 pages to catch up!!!

Not much to update x been feeling what think it some movement today down by my bikini line can't wait till it's proper kicks really think that will relax me xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hello everyone :) 

Fili- nice shots of memo and the bump! Soup looks delicious but as its still in the upper 80s here in CA, I don't think soup would be good yet. Maybe in another few week when autumn really gets going and we cool off! Nice job on the cake too! Looks like you put a lot of love into it :)

Pad- We'll all be thinking pink for you! Will they give you an earlier gender scan or testing since there's a genetic issue? 

Bumpy- Alfie is sooo cute! Thanks for sharing.

Mighty- hope you feel better soon hun

Kat- Sorry your friend has been lousy :/ nothing worse than an inconsiderate house guest

Afm, been battling a damn UTI now. First the stomach bug and now this. This has been a bad week for me health-wise. Got the on call OB to send an Rx for me Friday night and started it Sat morning. It's Macrobid and I'm hoping it works and soon! I didn't want to take any antibiotics but I tried cranberry pills and water for 2 days to no avail and worried it might go to my kidneys if I didn't get the antibiotics so I called in. Was able to visit with an old friend at jamba juice this morning though and that was nice. Hubby might take me on a dinner date later if I'm up for it. I'll just have to run to try and pee a lot if we go anywhere!


----------



## melfy77

Bumpy: He is gorgeous:cloud9: And doesn't look like a premie at all!! Congrats:thumbup:

Fili: Wow!! That cake looks amazing!!! You're very talented (and patient) to make such a detailed cake:thumbup: The fanciest cake I've ever done was a butterkoek, and it was not even that good:shrug: Really glad you like the soup, looks delicious:winkwink: and lovely bump:happydance:

Mightymom: You must be the heck of a courageous and patient woman to have a Sheldon as a sick man:haha: Hope you get better real soon:hugs:

Debzie: Good news on the scan:thumbup: Mine is in 4 days:happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi- Your hubby sure is lucky, I think I would have "accidentally" left mine outside all night. :haha:

Bumpy- I know, 34 weeks seems to be the magic number around here! Yikes! I'm trying not to panic! Keep telling myself I've never had a preemie, I'm sure I won't start now. I sure hope Alfie gets to come home soon. I can only imagine how anxious you are to get him home.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- OMG, Alfie is so beautiful!!

Fili- That cake is amazing! Your bump is beautiful, and Me-mo is getting so big! Wow!


----------



## MightyMom

melfy: Thanks for the laugh. :)

tuckie: I hope the macrobid helps. I took macrobid for my last UTI and I felt better after only a day. I'm prone to UTIs so I actually take cranberry three times a day.

mm2: Will you be the first to graduate from week 34??


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

This pregnancy is definitely different than any of my boys. I've been experiencing the most excruciating pain lately, that I'm assuming is round ligament pain. Its on both side of my lower abdomen, if you put your hands under your bump to hold it up, right there! I was walking around Walmart with my son, for about 15 minutes and it hit! It did not go away, kept getting worse. I don't know how I made it to the checkout and the car, I know my son was holding me up! I felt like I would pass out from the pain! When I sat down the pain eased and was gone in 15 minutes of sitting. But since then I haven't been walking much at all, and even when I sit I'll have instances of the pain. This is just too much!


----------



## MightyMom

You should use those motorized shopping carts they have! I always wanted to use one of those. :)


----------



## tuckie27

Mighty- I'm on day 2 of the Macrobid and still no relief :/ I'm on 100mg every 12 hours. I hope it kicks in soon! It's not helping that Bay keeps putting pressure on my bladder too!

Mom2- you might want to mention that pain to your dr. I hope it's just rlp but mine has never lasted that long. You probably just need to take it easy. I'm sure it's nothing, Im just a worrier!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am happy to report that my GF took my NOT subtle hint and behaved very differently today. 1st she took DH and I out to lunch. Plus she loaded the dishwasher all on her own and offered to pay for half of my Costco membership that she has been using for free for a while now. I hope it was my not subtle hint that promoted this change, and not her overhearing me ranting to DH about how I was going to ask her to leave if things didn't change. DH thinks she took the huge hint about how we behaved while staying with my GF. I even mentioned that my GF had kicked guests out that behaved poorly. I no longer feel taken advantage of and resentful, and we had a very nice day. I still doubt I will upkeep this friendship, but at least I won't be so angry about the situation the next 2 days.

Fili,
I am very impressed. I bake from scratch too, but I do NOT decorate. You put a LOT of love into that cake. 

Tuckie,
Ouch! That sounds awful. It was smart to not let it get to kidney infection stage though I understand why you tried the cranberry route first. I would do the same. May I ask if you are prone to these or is this a pregnancy symptom?

Mightymom,
I hope you feel much better and that DH recovers so he isn't like Sheldon. I did not catch the reference, but I assume it means wimpy and whiney.

MrsKg,
congrats on feeling movement! how exciting.

Mom2,
Dont forget that we had many full-terms as well. Tell baby to "cook" a bit longer. That being said, I told DH that we MUST have everything ready and packed before 34 weeks.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- glad your friend is shaping up! She must have gotten the hint. As for the uti, I have had them in the past a couple times. I am prone to kidney stones and seeing as the kidneys/bladder are connected, it could be just me. However, they are more common in pregnancy so it could be that too. I'm not sure, but my Dr warned me early in pregnancy that women with a history of kidney stones often had them occur during their pregnancies...knock on wood I've dodged that bullet so far!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thanks girls I love him so much! He weighs just under 5lb now but is very long, he looks massive next to the other premise there! They have said to prepare for him to come home tues-wed so I'm keeping everything crossed!

Sorry for girls feeling unwell - big hugs all round!

Fili my god u are talented! U could make a living selling cakes! Love the bump and scan pics too xx


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies,

Bumpy- Alfie is just gorgeous! He really doesn't look like a premie at all. I'm glad to hear he's getting unhooked today. Have they given you any indication of when he might be allowed home?

Fili- WOW for the cake and WOW for the bump. You look fabulous!!! Adorable pics of memo too!

Kat- Glad to hear she's shaping up a bit, silly cow! Our 'reunion date' was a lazy sunday spent mostly in bed! Heaven!

Tuckie- sorry to hear about the UTI. Ugg. There's really nothing more uncomfortable!

Mrskg- Congrats on feeling movement! There's nothing better. I feel like you've progressed so fast... Like I just blinked and you're already 17 weeks! 

Mom2- I agree with Tuckie, it's probably nothing but you should tell your dr just to be on the safe side!

Debzie, Melfy- Good luck on your upcoming scans. 

afm- Now that dh has left for work, I've got the Monday blues... tons to do and little motivation to do it. Actually I'm starting to get uncomfortable physically (seems a little soon doesn't it) and it's screwing with my sleep.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara I've been feeling uncomfortable for weeks! I'm so pleased hubby is home early though and that you got to rest up yesterday. 
Fili - you talented lady! That cake is completely amazing! Gorgeous scan and bump photos too. 
Mom2 - you watch that pain. Could possibly be SPD rather than round ligament pain if it was that bad. Take it easy. 
Kat, pleased your guest is shaping up a bit. How much longer is she staying for?
Tuckie I hope you feel better soon. 
Bumpy - how exciting to have him home this week! I can't believe how well you have both done. He is so beautiful. 
MrsK - hooray for feeling movement! It'll be great big kicks and thumps in the hoo hah soon!
Happy Monday everyone! I'm wondering if our stupid landlords will come and sort my bathroom today. Been over two weeks now with a shower I can't use and a great big hole in the panel under the bath. 
Also, a good friend of mine from another thread had her baby last night after a fairly quick, calm labour, a planned home birth. It went swimmingly 9lb 13 with no pain relief! I might start calling her Superwoman!!


----------



## padbrat

Aww Mrs M... sorry I made you cry with my ticker.. which bit didn't you like and I will change it hun x

Filli you clever lady! And memo is one handsome boy!....

Talking of handsome boys Bumpy he is just gorgeous! 

Tuckie I can have a blood test at 8 weeks to look for Y markers in my blood... if there are Y markers it is a boy... if not it is a girl. However, now we have moved they aren't keen for me to have it as it is really cutting edge and expensive... plus I am undecided if I want to know... rationally I know I should .... urghhh.. and they are already talking about doing a CVS on me at 16 wks...

Pad runs and hides head in sand!

Sorry for the ladies who are feeling poorly... hope you feel better soon x

Kat I am pleased you have turned a corner with your friend. 

MrsK so awesome you have felt movement!

I will share your Monday blues Sara... got to go to work and don't wanna go!! Pah

Debzie and Melfy hope your scans are amazing... mine in next Mon... urghhhh

Mighty you made me laugh... Sheldon for a Hubby! Mwahahaha

Mom2 I hope the pain disappears... if not I do think you should ask your MW or Dr x

I am 7 weeks today lol... raspberry to you all xxx


----------



## padbrat

Look at me getting ahead of myself... it is a blueberry! Not as raspberry!!


----------



## MightyMom

tuckie: I hope that you get some relief SOON!

KatM: Glad your friend got the hint!

Sara: I hate when I get unmotivated like that. You must be in really good shape though if you're starting to feel uncomfortable at 29 weeks!

MrsMig: Congrats for your friend! Sounds like dream labour, if we all could be so lucky. ;)


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Pad! Congrats on blueberry status!! I can see why you might want to wait for the Y marker test, especially since it is so expensive and you'll know eventually one way or the other anyway. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for TEAM PINK!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Bumpy, thanks for posting that updated picture of Alfie. He is so beautiful and amazing. I really hope you get your little man home this week. It sounds like he's thriving.

Fili, how talented are you! That cake is amazing so much effort you've put into it. I love potato and leek soup too..soo comforting with crusty bread.
Your looking brilliant with your bump and last but not least lovely scan pictures of your boy :cloud9:

Sara, Im getting uncomfortable too now. I think this must be the start of it. Yesterday I had a leg or foot or something stuck in my right ribs most of the day, rock solid and the baby was kicking like a maniac. I hardly slept last night its horrible tossing and turning all night.
Nothing worse than the Monday blues..hope the day goes by quick for you.

Kat, I think you've done the right thing dropping majorly unsubtle hints haha. Its hard at the best of times having someone stay with you and knock you out of your routine but even more so when pregnant. Your a brave woman haha.
But it def. sounds like your friend was taking liberties and taking advantage. If I was staying with someone Id be going out my way to pay more things and do my share of cleaning and tidy up after myself.


----------



## sara1

Here's a story for the what NOT to say guidebook:

My gym asked me to bring a note from my GP clearing me to keep exercising so I went to see the doctor this morning. She's a nice lady, although I've always found her to be a bit flighty. Anyway, she does a basic check up, takes my BP, listens to my lungs and then puts her stethoscope on my belly. After moving it around a bit she says "well, to be honest, I can't find it, but I've always been a bit deaf" :shock: :saywhat:
She then tells me to put my shirt back on, writes me my note and dismisses me. I nearly had a freaking heart attack in the time it took me to get home and get my doppler out. 

I'm relieved to say baby girl is just fine... sleeping as per her usual routine for this time of time, but heartbeat steadily drumming away. I just can't believe a doctor would be so stupid! I mean really! How insensitive can you be!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mighty- I should use a motorized cart! Those things are so slow though, it would probably really irritate me!

Kat- Glad you and your friend are getting along better! I don't feel like any preterm labor will be happening with this body, so full term it will be! I am panicking a bit about not having the nursery together yet! After my baby shower on Sunday I'll be getting stuff together for my hospital bag. 

Sara- Not too early to be uncomfortable. :nope: I hope you will be able to sleep better though. 

I have a doc appointment on Wednesday and I'll definitely be mentioning the pain. I'm sure its nothing. Gloriana is moving like crazy and contractions haven't been too often. I sure do wish I could do more, though. So much to get done, I feel guilty just telling others what to do.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Are you kidding me!! What an idiot doctor! Who would tell a pregnant woman that she can't find baby's heartbeat then dismiss her like its nothing!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That woman sounds appalling Sara. What a terrible thing to say to you!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

What a stupid doctor Sara, thats beyond belief to just casually say that and then send you home. Imagine you didnt have a doppler back home!


----------



## MightyMom

Sara: My jaw literally dropped. I am...aghast. What kind of doctor...???
You must be so relieved you have a doppler at home so you can check!! I think I would have gone home crying if that had happened to me!!


----------



## padbrat

Guys I think I am joining Angel back in the RMC thread.

Knew it was all too good to be true. 

Hope it all goes well for everyone x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Pad,
What happened? =(
I am so sorry hon. Please cont. to get support here too.

Tuckie,
Are you feeling better today or is it still really painful?

Bumpy,
You sound sooooo happy! I love it. I'm glad Alfie is the giant premie and going home very soon.

Sara,
Sounds wonderful! I am so happy for you that DH got to come home early. 

So sorry for your discomfort, monday blues, and that HORRID scare. Honestly, what kind of GP behaves that way? What an unthoughtful ass. I echo someone else, "what if you did not have a doppler like me?". Thank goodness you do.

MrsMigg,
sorry you are uncomfy too. I guess it is par for the course, so to speak.
Is it legal that your landlord can do that? My goodness, 2 weeks!
Your friend is a super mom. Sounds super painful.

Just,
Sorry you are also having pregnancy pains. I think all us 3rd tri girls are. Almost there though!

Mom2,
You sound like you are in the worst pain of all.
Don't feel bad ordering people around. You need to gear up for the baby. 

AFM,
No GD!!! I'm thrilled. My mom had it and I have had blood sugar issues in the past (too low where I pass out). 
My GF is leaving tomorrow! And she is on her own today... thank goodness... but like I said, yesterday was so much better.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pad- So sorry,hun. :hugs: What's going on?

I'm feeling good today. Have been sitting on the sofa as much as possible in hopes that tomorrow when I'm out shopping for my shower I won't have any issues. Fingers crossed. 

Just look at the chandelier I found for Gloriana's nursery! https://gallery74.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=272579


----------



## MightyMom

Pad, I'm with you in the RMC thread hun.


----------



## padbrat

Had a big red bleed today at work. It was one 'gush' and then it stopped.

Have had this before and it wasn't good.

Am waiting for a scan.


----------



## tuckie27

Just/Sara- last week is when my 'uncomfortable stage' seemed to have started. Its funny all the things we are no longer able to do like when I accidentally drop something and it rolls under the bed or some other furniture and Im not able to crouch or bend like I normally can so I have to get OH to retrieve it or how rolling from one side to the other in bed takes approx 30 secs :haha: or walking up our big hill of a driveway and feeling like a a huge, fat, out of shape old lady! Ah, and the list just goes on....

Kat- Only one more day until you have your space back :) I am feeling just a bit better this morning. Hope that means the antibiotics are kicking in. We haven't dtd in awhile with all my health problems lately and I almost had a sleepgasm this morning lol haven't had one of those since early pregnancy :haha: That must mean things are improving, right?!

Pad- Im hoping the best for you hun :hugs: keep us posted after your scan

Mom2- any more of those pains? Glad you're resting up.

Sara- that was so out of line for your Dr to say! Especially since she obviously knows your history of rmc's! How insensitive. So glad everything is okay with your little girl though. Have you come up with any names yet?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no Pad :-( I'm so so sorry.


----------



## sara1

Pad- I'm so so sorry. Is there a chance it could be a sub-chorionic clot that's just resolving itself? I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Please keep us posted

Tuckie- glad youre feeling a bit better. I can relate to every one of your pregnancy discomforts!!! I get especially frustrated with the rolling over in bed bit!

Kat- one more day till your friend is out right? You'll be so happy to gave your space back! Major congrats on the blood sugar/GD test!

Thanks to everyone for sharing my outrage!


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god Pad! I can't believe this. I don't understand how life can be so cruel. Hugs to you my love. 

Mighty Mom, did something happen to you too? Why are you joining her in the RMC thread?


----------



## MightyMom

heart tree: Just felt bad not to reply to her news somehow here too so I wanted her to know where to look. I don't know it just felt wrong not to acknowledge it somehow. Cole-Cat is doing fine, AFAIK. Scan on Thursday.


----------



## KatM

Pad,
=(
I am praying that it was you passing a blood clot. I know this happened to my GF and that was all it was. I don't want to give false hope though. You are in my thoughts.

Tuckie,
I keep running into things (lightly) with my belly. I popped even more this week... which had stretching pain and hip pain along with it. Even my obese GF with 3 kids says that my belly is BIG for a 1st timer with 3 months more to go, LOL.
Too bad you didnt get our sleepgasm. I want one of those. Good to hear the meds are starting to kick in.

Sara,
How is your GD? I know your Blood sugar was totally fine and you havent mentioned it, so I am assuming all is well.


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls just checking in to say hi pad am thinking of you xxx


----------



## daviess3

3x I hope your enjoying a well deserved vacation thinking of you xxx

Tasha just saw your 5 weeks congrats hun x

Fili wow lovely cake ur very talented x

Kat pleased ur friend sorted herself out! X


Who's next out you lovely ladies?? X


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/6DBC4B30-6CF3-4BBE-87BF-DD680C8B66F3-5241-000003C2BCC30A16.jpg
Lexi boos smily girl x


----------



## KatM

Davies,
What a gorgeous love bunny!


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/B62F9AB4-AD80-4228-B182-5A33BB7B39F9-5241-000003C42AA30B9C-1.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/9DADA2ED-704E-49AD-8913-53F395FA6C23-5241-000003C4D839B174.jpg


----------



## daviess3

Mummy's pout!
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/FBD7DC94-866D-4039-A767-2F4BCF095075-5241-000003C6498973AC.jpg

Little poser 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/4F857DEE-A157-4923-BA5E-4AE1276EE47B-5241-000003C6895F31DF.jpg

Clever girl holding her head up! No need to poke her tongue out lol! X


----------



## daviess3

Sort banks Kat, I'm up feeding lexi she's just finished her bottle an is laying here staring up at me with her big blue eyes! Oh I love her! X


----------



## cazi77

daviess3 said:


> 3x I hope your enjoying a well deserved vacation thinking of you xxx
> 
> Tasha just saw your 5 weeks congrats hun x
> 
> Fili wow lovely cake ur very talented x
> 
> Kat pleased ur friend sorted herself out! X
> 
> 
> Who's next out you lovely ladies?? X

I really hope I'm next! I'm on the countdown! I know I'm not going to go beyond my dates as the consultant isn't happy to let me go over so 3 1/2 weeks at the most! 
Such cute pictures totally beautiful!


----------



## daviess3

Thanks caz I an good luck how exciting, everyone says make the most of those last weeks but I rem being so uncomfy I just couldn't!! Try do things that relax u x


----------



## Abi 2012

pad- thinking of you today honey.. so sorry this is happenning... please update us when you have had your scan hun xxx

davies- lexi is so beautiful!!!! bless her lovely pics hun! how r u doing?

3rd tri girls- sorry your starting to get uncomfortable...! not long now! xxx

afm- feeling good generally now. not much to report. baby moving around lots and lots atm. watching my belly move at night is cute :)


----------



## tuckie27

Davies- Lexi is cute as a button! I bet you can't get enough! 

Kat- I run into things with my belly too! Especially at the sink in the bathroom. I'm always pressing against the counter or miscalculating how much space I need when closing a door and have had to adjust the steering wheel twice now :haha: congrats on not having GD by the way. 

Abi- you're almost 3rd tri! Glad you're feeling well :) seeing baby move from the outside is crazy, huh?! OH is always fascinated when that happens to me lol

Any word from Pad? Hope you're okay hun :hugs:

Afm, just a lot of bitching and whining over here :/ This damn UTI is still causing me pain and discomfort and now the meds have me constipated. Haven't pooped in 3 days and feels like my food is backed up in my throat or something which is making me feel more ill. Im just downright shitty this last week. Next appt is Thursday so I can talk to Dr about it if im still having issues. Sorry ladies, I feel like all my posts lately have been so whiny. Ugh. Just in a rut!


----------



## Hollybush75

She is so sweet Davies. Gorgeous

Sorry I've been AWOL but we had a weekend away to Newcastle. DH ran in the Great North Run! 

I have a few questions to run by you guys. I'm 12+2 today and my symptoms are starting to fade a little. I'm still really tired and get tired quickly but my nausea is fading off a little at times. Sunday I only felt sick in the morning then pretty normal all day, then yesterday I felt sick ALL day. My boobs are feeling a bit less tender. They have been agony for weeks. My question is, is this normal for the stage I'm at? I just can't help worrying that things may have gone wrong. I have another scan on the 24th with my consultant. I only wish I could feel reassured by symptoms fading


----------



## Abi 2012

do i become 3rd tri at 27 weeks or 28 weeks? just wondering... xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh no pad my thoughts are with u sweetie! Sending love and hugs xx

Abi I started 3rd tri at 27 weeks but some ppl do it differently.

Davies lexi is lush so so pretty! I have the same chair!

Alfie is coming home today I'm soooo excited!!!!


----------



## sara1

Holly- The placenta begins to take over hormone production between weeks 12 and 14 which is why many first trimester symptoms begin to fade during this period. It''s really a sign that your pregnancy is progressing normally. My symptoms started to fade around week 12 then suddenly I had my worst week at week 13 then everything just vanished. 

Davies- WOW she's a stunner!!!

Bumpy- :happydance: great news about Alfie coming home today!! You must be over the moon!

Tuckie- Poor thing, it really sounds like you've been through the wringer! Don;t worry about complaining, you've every right to express how uncomfortable you're feeling!!


----------



## sara1

Abi- I think third tri officially starts at 27 weeks... That means you've only got a few days to go!!! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie I hope you feel better soon. It sounds horrible. 
Davies, Lexi is absolutely gorgeous! She is coming on so much, doesn't look like a newborn any more!
Bumpy!! Thats fantastic news! He really has done brilliantly. Enjoy having him home. 
Abi I think third tri is 27 weeks as well. 
Kat so pleased you don't have GD.


----------



## Abi 2012

oh my gosh only 5 days to go then!! :D xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hollybush, well done to your OH for doing the Great North Run. I think it's really normal for you to experience a drop in symptoms around 12 weeks.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Pad, Im so sorry your going through this limbo yet again. I really hope its a haematoma or something which would explain a sudden gush and then it stopping. Fingers crossed tight for you today at your scan xx

Holly, thats completely normal for you to start feeling better and a drop in symptoms. Im felt ill like a hangover all day until I hit 12/13 weeks and then started to feel great. Its all progressing normal Im sure. Do you have a doppler you can start using for reassurance. I started using mines at 14 and would recommend inbetween your scans.

Tuckie, sorry your UTI is making you feel like crap. Ive never had one (touch wood) but it sounds horrible. Hope it clears up soon.

Davies, thanks for posting those pictures. Lexi is a stunner. I just cant wait for this baby to come. The way you describe her just looking up at you with those big blue eyes,I cant wait for that!

Bumpy, Im over the moon for you that Alfie is coming home today, how exciting. he's obviously one very strong boy. He has done so well so quickly. Enjoy your precious day with him having him all to yourself x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Morning ladies :hi:

Sorry i havent posted in a while. Just caught up...so here is what i remember :thumbup:

Fili - beautiful bump and me-mo! So pleased all is well for you. The cakes look so yummy!!!!! Your v clever! x

Bumpy - Yay for Alfie coming home. Enjoy all of those cuddles :hugs: He is gorgeous!x

Abi - 27 weeks for 3rd tri...your almost there!!! :happydance: x

Pad - I am sorry to hear about the bleed, keeping everything crossed for your scan x

Hollybush - I felt hungover and had a cold from 3.5 weeks to 13 weeks then it just stopped. Still felt a little tired but all other symptoms decreased. I then had raging headaches from 13-15 weeks and since 15 i have felt great. I think its normal for symptoms to subside a little at your stage. Congrats on hubby running! x

Tuckie - hope you feel better soon. Drink lots of cranberry juice, works for me everytime better than antibiotics etc x

Davies - Lexi is beautiful!!! x

Big hello to everyone else! Hope you are all well :kiss:

afm...Had my 20 week u/s yesterday. Everything looks amazing :yipee: Baby is perfect size, and bones, organs, brain, mouth, fingers/toes etc all great! Such relief. It was a great scan too, got to see everything in such detail, spent 50mins on the table looking at my boo :cloud9: Measured cervix...closed and 41mm which is great. Baby is approx 1lb4oz, still has long legs and a nose like mummy :cloud9: :cloud9: Feel very blessed and grateful! Going shopping this weekend with hubby for baby for the first time :wohoo: 

Here are a couple of scan pics...Staying team :yellow: whats your guess...boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0003.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









IncrediMail_Screenshot_0004.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Hollybush75

Just: I hate Dopplers. When I was 16 weeks with Twin2 from PG2 the midwife listened to the heartbeat. I was extremely anxious (as I always am at hospital) and my heart was racing. She struggled to find a heartbeat then got one. I warned her my heart was racing and was she sure it was the baby's heartbeat and not mine. She scoffed and said of course it was baby's. Well turns out it wasn't as my baby was already dead at that stage and I went a further 2 weeks believing all was okay :(. I'm refusing the Doppler listen at my next ante-natal for that reason. My only reassurance is seeing the heartbeat with my own eyes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Holly that's an awful story :cry: I'm so sorry you went through that. 
Sticky congrats on a great scan. That looks like a pink one to me!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Holly, that is awful. I love seeing the heartbeat on screen it is so reassuring. Have you had your 12 week scan or have i missed the post? x

Thanks MrsM! Im still undecided if i think boy or girl! DH thinks boy. I love being team :yellow: !!! x


----------



## Tasha

Just popping on to say I'm thinking of pad x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too. I stayed team yellow with DD and that moment when Mark said its a girl is forever etched on my memory as one of the best moments of my life. That time I secretly wanted a girl so I was completely thrilled. This time I'm equally excited to have either gender, a sister for my little girl would be so precious, and a boy will bring a whole different set of experiences. I'm just so excited to meet this little person.


----------



## padbrat

Sorry me post alert!:dohh:

Am in a world of my own today and will catch up on all other news tomorrow... xx

I went and had my scan and much to my shock the baby was absolutely fine! :happydance: HB perfect and measuring 6w6d! :cloud9: Couldn't believe it... was crying so much as Hubby is away at the mo and I went alone that the sonographer was even hugging me!

One more step down many more to go....

The mantra continues... Hope is Important!:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







6W6D.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 10









6w 6d.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Awesome news and don't apologise for the me post!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Pad that is amazing news! So pleased for you. :yipee: I honestly believe hope is important! Big :hugs: x

MrsM, that is so lovely! I cant wait for that moment when DH tells me 'its a...', makes my heart flutter to think about it! I cannot wait to meet my baby! x

As they say, good things come to those who wait :flower: x


----------



## pink80

:wohoo: Pad that's awesome!


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad congratulations :cloud9: wonderful scan pic too :cloud9::happydance: so pleased :happydance:

Stickywishes: I had my "dating scan" at 8+5 as my midwife was keen to get me booked in. I've been seeing my consultant since 5 weeks, scans with him at 6w, 8w 1d, 10w 1d and 11w 1d. My next scan is Monday when I should be 13w 1d. My last scan was amazing and I was so shocked at seeing my show-off diva/dude that forgot to ask him for a pic :haha:. I won't forgot to ask him for a pic on Monday as it will be proper baby-like :cloud9:


----------



## cazi77

Bumpy amazing news that Alfie is coming home. So pleased for you.

Sticky beautiful scan pics i'm guessing team pink!

Pad so pleased for you.

Hi everyone else.

AFM i'm not sure if I have started to loose my plug?? TMI alert but this morning when i wiped there was thick creamy/yellowy/greeny snot like stuff on the paper then again this afternoon but not as much? Does this sound like plug?


----------



## pink80

*Fili* - beautiful bump, love the sneaky scan of me-mo :D and what a great cake - I'm sure your nephew loves it!

*Holly* - symptom drop at 12 weeks is normal, but scary when you are PARL :hugs:

*Bumpy* - awesome news that your little man is coming home, he's so cute

*Davies* - Lexi is gorgeous!

*Abi* - only 5 days until 3rd Tri :yipee:

*Sara* - I can't believe your doctor said that, what an idiot! So inconsiderate :grr:

*Kat* - glad your friend started to be better behaved!!

*Tuckie* - hope the UTI is better :hugs:

*Just, Sara, Kat & Tuckie* - I know what you mean about being uncomfortable, it seem to have kicked in the last week or so, been getting rib pain every evening and I just can't get comfortable. I also have lost the ability to judge my personal space - keep opening doors on my bump or walking into things :dohh: 

*Sticky* - great news about the scan :wohoo:

:hi: to everyone else

Afm: thanks for all your lovely comments, we had a lovely day, so intimate and relaxed. Now I'm on the countdown to my Mat Leave :haha:

Here's my 30 weeks bump shot

https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/39D85F43-A5E4-40D1-AAA6-33E5C74E08DD-409-0000003722051979.jpg


----------



## pink80

Caz that sounds like your plug to me! Could be the start!


----------



## bumpyplease

You look great pink!

Sounds promising cazi - exciting!

Sticky lovely scan pics I'm also thinking its a girly!

Oh pad that's great news!!!! I'm smiling from ear to ear for you!

AFM - my little man is home and I'm so happy!!! In 5 hours he has mainly slept and done 3....yes 3 poos!!!! Oh and he weed on himself during one nappy change! Love him to bits!!


----------



## cazi77

Orrrrr bumpy he is so tiny and perfect!


----------



## LeeC

OMG girls, what a day. I am away on a business meeting. Get to Darlington station to head home, and start having back aches and positive I can feel something, run to toilets to check. Thankfully all ok but missed my bloody train (despite being half hour early at station) so been waiting here hour and a half for next one.
PARL really is stressful!!!!
Looking forward to eventually relaxing on train and lots to catch up on x.


----------



## cazi77

Oh no Lee what a pain you missed your train. I grew up about 10 miles from Darlington!! So glad there was nothing to worry about when you checked.


----------



## sara1

Pad- I'm overjoyed for you!!!!!

Bumpy- He's absolutely scrumptious! Congrats on having him home.


----------



## Madrid98

Pad congrats on the great scan and the wonderful news!!!! so so happy for you hun!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies.. 

pad- im overjoyed at your news... !!!! so happy for you congrats and great scan pics too! :) xxx

bumpy - fab news about having LO home now!!! enjoy him! xxx he is absolutely beautiful... and soooooo cute!!!! 

lee- glad nothing is wrong... not so glad u missed our train!

pink- glad you had a good time :) xxx

cazi- sounds to me like your losing your plug!!! oooooo exciting!!

afm- just in from work had 1 of those days today! baby brain.... i forgot to give josh his lunch money... then i forgot to take a security tag of an item someone brought! i have a scar in my belly button from an operation i had about 2 years ago... where its stretching its hurting really bad! :( just generally tired and run down! 


hope everyone else is doing great :) xxx


----------



## LeeC

Pad, my heart was in my mouth reading back over yesterday's events, so happy that everything was ok at scan, scratch that.... meant delighted x.

Bumpy, Alfie is adorable so happy is his home where he belongs x.

Davies, Lexi is super cute x.

Tasha, how are you?

Hi everyone else, my head is mashed need to read back again!


----------



## LeeC

Abi, I also have scars from my ectopic, sometimes they still hurt. I also have a tattoo on my stomach, it's gonna be huge if this pregnancy progresses lol...
Wish I'd had it removed.


----------



## MightyMom

So much goodness on the PAL thread today!!!!

Pad I am so glad that everything is ok!!

Davies: What a beautiful darling. :)

Sitcky: Such a beautiful scan! I am guessing a boy based on skull ratios. ;)

Bumpy: OMG so adorable!!

Cazi: That's how mine started with DD, here's to hoping!

Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## LeeC

Mighty. How are you? Did Yor spotting stop? x


----------



## filipenko32

Pad I am just over the moon for you!!! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

Girls I am working a lot at the moment so not on here as much as I'd like to be. I'm reading through at night before bed when I can. I'm away this weekend too visiting my sister as it's my nephew's 4th birthday. All is well with me just rooting for everyone on here and the RMC thread xxx


----------



## puppycat

WOW can't believe how far you all are now, feel like it's been an age since I properly caught up in here. Still cheering you all on ladies xxx


----------



## filipenko32

love your note in red Pups on your siggy


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I'm so pleased the dash to the toilet didn't amount to anything worse than missing your train. Whereabouts on your stomach is the tattoo? I have one just above my hip and it stayed the same size. I'm sure even if yours stretches a bit it will ping back. 
Abi, sorry you have had one of those days. 
Cazi how exciting! 
Pups it's good to see you as always. 
Mighty mom, hope all is ok with you. 
Kat, has the visitor from hell gone yet? 
Hi everyone else. Not much to report from me, sickness has come back a bit and I've got a bit of a cold, getting pains going down into my right buttock when I walk but nothing major.


----------



## MightyMom

My spotting has abated for now. I'm keeping a PMA for Thursday.

Today is 7 weeks! Cole-Cat is a blueberry!


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, i've got sickness back too - every morning in fact! It's because we're having boys and their testosterone conflicts with our hormones!! :haha: that's my theory anyway! I'm watching I didn't know I was pregnant and this one woman was so thin she never got a bump!! She was addicted to exercise and didn't think she could ever had children!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't know I was having a boy! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 7 weeks Mighty Mum! Keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## filipenko32

I think you're having a boy :haha: :blue: :cloud9: although I am only 50% sure :haha:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Yes, my guest is FINALLY gone! I am so happy, though the last 2 days of her visit have been mildly enjoyable. I just feel much more loving and at ease when I don't feel totally taken advantage of (go figure). Glad I spoke up.

I ordered EVERYTHING off my registry yesterday! 

Abi,
Great that you are feeling good. Yes, 3rd tri at 27 weeks. Almost there.

Tuckie,
Whine away. You are suffering hon. I hope it gets much better very soon. Fiber One gets rid of constipation. It has awful stuff in there, so I now buy the organic version of it at Trader Joe's, but it works. If you eat 3 servings of it, you will be superbly gassy and get the runs. It's better than constipation. It has been the only thing that keeps me from getting bloody piles. We all have our pregnancy yucks.

Holly,
I felt good again at 10 weeks. The only symptoms I kept were mildly sore boobs and constipation. MS and fatigue went away.

Sticky,
Yay for a perfect 20 week scan! Have fun shopping.

Pad,
HUGE CONGRATS!!!
Must have been passing a clot.

Cazi,
Sounds like the plug. OMG, so exciting. Your next!

Pink,
You look great!
Does it feel different being married? I LOVE being married.
Sorry you have rib pain. That one I seemed to have escaped for now, FXed.

Bumpy,
What a cutie pie pooping machine!

Lee,
Sucks about the train, but much better than what could have been. Your LO is staying put. I remember dashing off constantly for weeks to go to the bathroom and check. It was always just increased discharge. Yes, PARL is tough.

Puppy,
Hi Hon. So good to hear from you.

MrsMigg,
Hope that cold goes away ASAP. My right butt hurts too. Oh well, we are almost there.

Mighty Mom,
Great news on the spotting stopping.

Hi mom2, fili, sara, mrskg, debzie and anyone else i missed.


----------



## daviess3

Thank you ladies you have such exciting times to come being a mum is everything you dreamt it would be with a little touch of sleep deprivation x

Pad sooooo pleased for u hun I have a good feeling for u an lee x

Thank u for all ur comments on my little monkey x

Alfies gorgeous so tiny x

Love all bump shots ladies x


----------



## LeeC

I don't want to jump the gun, but I have a good feeling too :)


----------



## tuckie27

Pad- yay on a great scan! :happydance: 

Sticky- congrats on your scan as well :) I'm guessing boy for you! 

Cazi- omg, you could be in labor sooner than you know! 

Bumpy- gorgeous pics of Alfie :)

Pink- congrats on tying the knot!

Abi- I counted 27 weeks as 3rd tri too. So close now!

Kat- you got everything on your registry?!? Wow, you're beyond ready. Waaaay ahead of me lol waiting to see what I need after the shower this weekend. Glad you have the place to yourself again and thanks for the fiber recommendation. I may be near a trader joes later this week. 

Hi puppy!

Holly- my symptoms faded around 13 weeks. I had no sore boobs in 2nd tri but the last couple weeks my nipples feel a bit sore. I think it's normal (and welcomed) for the symptoms to fade as we leave 1st tri. 

Well, I'm still in whiny mode with this UTI and it's Poop Watch 2012 over here :haha: still waiting... Hope everyone is having a fab day :)


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I'm not having a shower, so I just bought everything in one swoop!


----------



## melfy77

I love days when there's only good news on this thread:happydance:

Pad: This is wonderful!!!!! So happy for you and your little bean :yipee:

Mightymom: Glad the spotting stopped. I'm sure everything will be alright at your next scan:thumbup:

Kat: Ouf, quite a story with your guest. You're very patient, I would have been a total pain in the butt if i had such a guest:haha:

Holly: i also started to feel better around 12-13 weeks, but I didn't get bad MS. Tiredness got better, but I still feel exhausted every night.

Bumpy: OMG he look so small in his car seat; what a cutie:cloud9:

Cazi: wanna bet you'll have your baby in your arms soon enough:happydance:

We have a big meeting tomorrow, and I'm actually quite excited about it. It's in a very high class hotel with a gorgeous view on a river. We get to have lunch and dinner (very good food and all free:happydance:). And on thursday we have our scan. Can't believe I'm already 20 weeks:happydance:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pad- So happy for you!!!

Cazi- Loosing your plug already! How exciting!

Tuckie- Your shower is this weekend too? Bet you're excited. I can't wait! Should be fun. After the shower (and my next payday) I'll be buying the essentials I haven't gotten yet. Hoping to get a lot at my shower, as I have nothing for a girl!

I haven't had anymore excruciating pains. I went shopping all day today with the ladies that are throwing my shower, had a few hard braxton hicks and lots of rib pain, but nothing unbearable. I had my friend go get the car and pick me up at the front of the store a couple of times. Got a doctor's appointment tomorrow, don't know if he'll check my cervix yet or wait till 37 weeks. 
My youngest son has a fever today, praying I don't get sick for my shower!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Pad, I'm over the moon for you! I've added your name to the front page. Once there is a hb, you get added. Keep that baby girl cooking!

Lee, do you have a scan?

Bumpers, Alfie is delish! Love him! Love that he's home now. The real work begins now. Good luck babe!

I read what Andrea (NSN) wrote to you all about getting sleep. I couldn't agree with what she wrote more. It completely smacked me in the face. I don't think you can ever really prepare for the sleep deprivation, but it is brutal. Not to be a downer. It's all worth it. Consider yourself lucky if you can rest when the baby rests. I can't put my baby down due to her reflux, so it is impossible to rest when she does (unless I close my eyes sitting up). And yes, I still sleep with her on me sitting up. My hubby takes her for a few hours in the morning so I can lie down. It's really hard work girls. So much harder than I ever envisioned. But completely worth it. 

Here are a few pics of my girl I took yesterday. She's super long and weighing in at 9 lbs 7 oz. She smiles all the time now! 

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/86EE0C6C-42FF-45AA-BE58-E452B1D41813-3861-000008EBE0567D32.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/2FD661BF-B036-410D-8DE8-4AA1CAFCE909-3861-000008EBE5DDB9B7.jpg

https://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff419/ahartrey/AF42F8E5-1DFE-4329-AE32-EE4B6C1DDF81-4078-000009349A355A4C.jpg


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Delilah is getting even more beautiful! So precious!


----------



## LeeC

Heart, Delilah is absolutely gorgeous. Lovely pics.

My 1st scan is on Friday. I will be 6 weeks, hoping this LO is in the right place and doing well.


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Delilah is Deli-ghtful!! Sorry you aren't getting the rest you need. It does get better once they start sleeping longer. Or if you can figure out a way to relieve the reflux. :)


----------



## Mrskg

Pad so delighted for you x I cried at your ticker out of happiness hope you didnt take it away for me x 

Lee can't wait till fri :hugs: 

Sticky i think boy x

Mighty got everything crossed for you x

Loving all your rainbow pics x

Sara I can't believe I'm almost half way either x

Holly can't wait for your scan update x

:wave: everyone xx


----------



## KatM

Heart,
She is so precious. I love her smile. I am worried about the lack of sleep because I am a serious bitch when sleep deprived. I'll just have to get over it.


----------



## sara1

Heart- Ohhhh she's gorgeous, such a stunning smile!

Kat- congrats on having your own space back! That's amazing that you have your entire list ordered... I've been doing thing piecemeal and am waiting for the furniture to come in the 1st week of October before I buy anything more. I need to be able to organize the space!

Tuckie- I too am participating in poop watch 2012! Arggg! Hope you're feeling better!

Lee- Good luck with your scan friday! I've a really positive feeling for you this time!

Cazi- Sounds like you could be in the home stretch... I know you can lose your plug a while before you actually go into labor but I bet it won't be too long now.

Afm- Had a lovely long swim and am feeling much the better for it!


----------



## padbrat

OMG guys you have set me off crying.... again... I am never this emotional normally... and for some reason I don't want to hide this baby for once... we never tell anyone when I am pregnant for fear of the loss.... but this time I thought to hell with it... I will tell some people. So my Sister, my friend here, my BNB buds (of course), My Boss and today I even told my dress maker... for some bizarre reason.

I hope my baby doesn't make me eat my words!! LOL

Lee I am so hoping for us, Hope and Tasha... I am trying to radiate Hope... cos it is important! 

Am at home resting after my scare, which is nice.

Tuckie I am hoping you feel better soon.... it is so rough for you.

Kat hooray for having your house back!! Must be so nice!!

Bumpy and Heart (I so hope you are right x) Delilah and Alfie are so gorgeous... so happy Alfie is back home where he belongs and Delilah has the most beautiful smile. I bet she lights your heart every time!

Lee I will be thinking of you on Fri! My next scan is the following Fri all being well. I really hope you see a lovely lil blob right where it is meant to be x

Aww MrsK thank you... I took it all away in a fit of anger when I had the bleed... just haven't got the courage to put it back yet.

Mighty how are you? Such a relief the spotting has stopped for you. When is your scan x

Holly you def have a keeper. Your symptoms sound great and judging by what the other ladies are saying you are running right to track!

Sticky... am a complete dufus at this... so I vote for .... a happy healthy baby!!

Caz... I am hoping that your silence means that you are busy have a gorgeous baby!! I hope I hope I hope....!

Hey Sara and Melfy.... hope all is well x Sara is Hubby still home? Hope he is pampering you! Mine is due home tonight. 

Thank you ladies thank you for the hope and the messages... it really does mean a lot x


----------



## sticky_wishes

*Heart *- Delilah is gorgeous! So pleased she is doing so well! I guess it is a tiring job, but it has the best rewards :happydance: :hugs: x

*Pad *- Glad you are feeling better, i think having some confidence to tell people is a good sign. Rest lots x

*Cazi *- i know you can lose parts of your plug over time. It could be soon or could stay cooking for a little longer x

*Kat *- im pleased you have got rid of your house guest! Breath a sigh of relief and have a :coffee: x

*Sara *- im thinking of starting swimming and maybe a gentle preggo yoga class. All sounds so relaxing x

I love seeing all these beautiful rainbow babies, so kep the pics coming :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad, so pleased you are getting to relax today. I bet you really need it! I love that you told your dressmaker!
Mom2 I hope your son feels better soon and you are able to enjoy your shower. 
Heart Delilah is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing the photos. 
Bumpy how was the first night at home? Hope you managed to get some sleep. 
Kat I also hope you enjoyed a peaceful night!
Lee, hope that scan date comes round quickly for you.


----------



## cazi77

Heart - What a beautiful smile such a cutie! 

Pad so happy to hear all is well with you. Rest as much as you can.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM not much to report. A little crampy at times but just hoping its all a step in the right direction. I am loving being on Maternity leave I know i'm not going to want to go back to work!!!


----------



## sara1

Pad- So nice to hear your hubby is coming home tonight!!! Like you, when I first heard the heartbeat DH was away. It will be so special to have him with you next time you go. Thankfully, mine's back for the duration now- shouldn't have another big trip until after the new year.


----------



## padbrat

Aww that is great that he will be here for a while for you Sara, what a relief! I have never heard any of my baby's HB's... have seen them though on the scans flickering away... one day ... I hope soon.... I will hear a HB. 

Yep Hubby is away next week again, but he will be back for the scan next Fri. I am hoping he gets to see a happy scan! x


----------



## filipenko32

Pad could you ask the sonographer next time to hear the heartbeat, sometimes they don't always do it unless you ask or it's a private scan and it's lovely to hear it. 

I got some really bad news last night, my friend who I was close friends with at uni and still in regular contact with gave birth to a baby girl yesterday but she died :cry: They say the cord was wrapped around the neck twice. I was so upset for her as she was 2 weeks off full term, I couldn't sleep last night thinking about what they're going through. She already has a 3 yo son called Jack and has never had any fertility probs or mc's. I don't know the full story as this was a text message announcement from her husband. Also I am finding it really hard to deal with in the sense that it's made me really pessimistic about my own pregnancy and hard to get excited when things like this happen to someone close to you. I know it's rare but i feel like all the rare stuff happens to me or around me iykwim? Not really sure how to cope with it, it's really affected me, was really tearful today :-( 

Sorry to post a downer on this lovely upbeat thread, don't really know where else to talk about it though. 

Sara are your kicks any stronger? Mine are still only mild, there but soft and gentle. I want to be kicked in the gut lol! So glad your hub's back now hun xxx

Cazi glad you're enjoying maternity leave - so excited for you!!

Heart Delilah is so utterly beautiful!!! :cry: :cloud9:

Rooting for Tasha and Hope and that their bfps turn into big fat rainbow babies! 
Lee good luck on Friday hun, I will be thinking about you, I know how nerve racking that 1st scan is! :wacko: I have a feeling this is your rainbow baby though.


----------



## sara1

Fili- My kicks still don't feel very strong. But they're more frequent and I can see them much more from the outside (which is just fun!) Also, I feel her bulk internally more when she moves... as in suddenly she's REALLY pushing on my bladder or pelvis or lower left rib, then she moves and the pressure's just gone. I think our anterior placentas are just muffling things. 
I'm so so sorry to hear about your friend. Honestly I can't even imagine the pain.


----------



## Tasha

Massive :hugs: Fili. Cord accidents are very rare as it stillbirth in general (both obviously not rare enough), but like you I often fall at the wrong end of statisitics (there is a 0.001% chance of having two stillbirths and I am that 0.001%) so they dont comfort me, because in my mind it has to be someone. Any way, my point writing to you wasnt to be pessemistic but ask if you're set to have more scans at any point? If so it IS possible for them to look at cord positioning and even tell if it is long (I believe a long cord increases the chances of entanglement). So deffo ask if you are going to have any more scans, also try to remember lots of baby's have their cords around their necks and are fine. I hope that is reassuring, cos reading it back it doesnt seem to be.

Pad I agree about asking them to hear the hb.

I have my first appointment next week, the thought makes me feel sick.


----------



## cazi77

Big :hugs: fili such sad news.

Long over due a bump shot!! 36+4!
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20120919-00250.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Tasha, that's definitely reassuring, thank you :hugs: I think it will be worth asking next Wednesday when I go for my 3D scan :yipee: 

I am talking to my other uni friends via FB messaging too and we are all trying to work out what we can do like sending her flowers, visiting her etc so that's making me feel better. Will be rooting for you next week! xxx

Lovely bump Cazi!!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Fili, that's so tragic. It's hard for us to believe things could work out for us since we've all fallen victim to it not working out. I remember after my first loss they told me the odds of having another one were very low. Obviously we all fall into the category of low odds since we've all had repeated losses. I made them look at the cord during all of my scans. 2 of my friends had babes with cords wrapped around and they were fine. Delilah's was wrapped around her arm and shoulder. I saw them unwrap it and freaked out, but they assured me she was fine. 

Kat I didn't realize I was bitchy when sleep deprived but apparently I am! The first few weeks are absolutely brutal, but your body adjusts to less sleep eventually. Now I feel good if I get 3-4 hours in a row and the. Another 1-2 hours after that. 

Hollybush, I added you to the front page. Thanks for reminding me! Anyone else I missed?

Cazi love the bump!

Pad, did they say what the bleed was? Sounds like a clot to me. Did they see any more clots in there? 

Lee good luck on Friday!

Thanks for all the kind comments on my girl. I'm so smitten with my little kitten. She's my favorite person on earth.


----------



## heart tree

Tasha good to see you back here. Good luck next week. I think we can all empathize with the sick feeling you are talking about. I hated first scans!!


----------



## tuckie27

Cazi- nice bump :) almost there!

Heart- good to see you dropped by :) thanks so much for sharing the beautiful pics of Delilah. She is gorgeous! Hope her reflux is getting better. 

Fili- what a terrible tragedy for your friend :( I think being PARL we are just extra worried about things going wrong, especially when we hear awful stories like that. I'm already worried about SIDS and Bay is not even here yet. Sometimes when I get really worried, I look at the first page and seeing all those rainbows with their little pacifiers makes me feel better. 

Still waiting to poop! Aghh, im going crazy! Took some colace last night. All ive been eating raisin bran, blueberries, apples, yogurt, whole wheat toast and drinking TONS of water and still nothing :dohh: only good news is I think the UTI may be a teensy bit better today. Dragging my hubby to Old Navy to scope out the maternity stuff and babysitting my 7 month old nephew later.

Sara- you have any luck in the poop department yet? :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- so sorry to hear about your friend hun Hugs!!! :hugs: will be thinking of her and her family :( xx


heart- delilah is stunning hun! :) what a cutie! xxx

cazi- beautiful bump!! 

lee- good luck on friday will be thinking of you sweetie! 

afm- i have this weird shooting pain just under my right shoulderblade! it comes evey few mins and lasts maybe 10 seconds! anyone got any idea as to what it is?


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, I'm not sure if adults can take them, but when Delilah was really backed up, we gave her a glycerine suppository which is a laxative. The poop came right out. They sell it over the counter at Walgreens. Not sure you can take it while preggo though. After having her, I was backed up and terrified to try and push since I had stitches. I ate a ton of salad and beans and took lots of stool softeners. It finally came out. Bay might just be sitting on part of your colon though. I'm terrified of SIDS! I'm always checking to see if she is breathing. It gets easier with time, but those first few weeks at home were awful. I still won't leave her out of my sight for more than a few minutes. That's assuming I'm able to put her down. Reflux hasn't gotten any better. I cut dairy from my diet to see if that helps. I miss cheese and ice cream!

Abi not sure what that pain could be. Did you strain your arm?


----------



## Abi 2012

my arm is fine hun, just pains down my back.. shoulder blade not nice almost like contractions but in the wrong place lol!xx


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- thanks for the advice. I have a regular OB appt tomorrow so if I haven't gone by then I'm going to ask about doing a suppository or something more aggressive. Ouch, I wouldn't want to push with stitches either! I think you may be right about Bay not helping me out either lol I have a lot of pressure down there these days. Sorry D is still having reflux :/ I hope cutting the dairy helps her. So the PARL fears don't fade after l&d? :haha: I had a feeling they wouldn't! Whenever I babysit my niece or nephew Im constantly checking on them while theyre napping and making sure they're still breathing. I just know I'm gonna be a nervous wreck with my own!


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- maybe you should phone your dr or midwife and let them know? I'm not sure what it could be but might be better to just check. Hope it gets better :)


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks tuckie, i just thought.. maybe my colostrum building up ready as this is my 2nd baby i guess it may come this early..? and it can be painful when milk comes in so maybe thats what it is... if its not better by morning i will make an app at docs! xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

This is a short one as I am annoyed at Costco for shipping Grey's mattress to Austin even though I changed the address with them. I have been on hold with them for well over an hour, 4 separate calls, to remedy this f-ing situation. 

Constipated Girls,
I hope you go soon. I have dealt with this the entire pregnancy, but it is being managed. Don't push too hard. You don't want bloody piles. if you see blood, don't freak out until you determine where the blood is coming from.


Cazi,
You look great. Almost there.

Fili,
That is soooo awful. I still have so many fears that something is going to go wrong AND i do my best to not put any energy there. That is part of the reason i ordered EVERYTHING off my registry and am preparing for baby Grey to be home with DH and me.

Heart,
I heard the worry never goes away from my Mom friends. She is a doll and I am so happy to hear how happy you sound.

Tasha,
FXed for you hon. You are a very courageous woman.


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm on Lactulose as my constipation was so bad I was having awful cramps. Works a treat and I'm very regular now :o


----------



## LeeC

Kat. I hear you. I have gone from one spectrum to the other and am terribly bloated, I pushed a little too enthusiatically the other night, I've done this in the past so wasn't freaked by the bleeding but I imagine this could really stress you out if it's never happened before.
Whoever thought pregnancy was so glamourous.

Holly, did you talke the lactulose in early preganacy, I have some Fibergel, but not sure if its safe to take, was going to ask at my appt on Fri.

Fili, so sorry about your friend, it's understandable this hit you hard, such sad sad news. 

Pad, your post gave me a giggle there, loving you telling the dressmaker, she's gonna know pretty soon anyway once little beanie starts growing. I have told my sister and best friend however poor Mark has been sworn to secrecy, I think I would burst if I didn't have you all to talk to about it. 

Thank you for all the well wishes for Friday, tbh I HATE scans, just want it out of the way. I'm sure we all feel/felt like this with the first one, I think I'll cry either way.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, my consultant prescribed it when I saw him at the 10 week scan and told him of the awful cramps I was getting as I wasn't "going" for days on end. Tell them at your appointment of Friday and hopefully they will prescribe you some. My consultant assured me it's okay to take in pregnancy and even though it's icky-sweet it does the trick ;)


----------



## KatM

Lee,

At 19 weeks I went to the bathroom, wiped and saw a ton of bright red blood all over the wipe. I was screaming and crying. DH and I were on our way to the ER when the obsessive part of me hopped in the shower to clean up a bit. I scooped inside and nothing. Two more times, same thing. Called to DH who was just about to email his brand new boss of 2 days that he was not coming in. Scooped 3 times in front of him. We were soooo confused. He had me turn around, examined me, and saw some blood on my anus. That is how we figured it out. Now I only bleed if I don't stay very regular with my Fiber O's from Trader Joes.

I love having scans and my Dr was kind enough to scan me almost weekly at first. I never saw a HB till my little guy.

FXed for you Hon. I pray that all is well. Please update us as soon as you know.


----------



## Mrskg

Fili :hugs: so sorry to hear about your friend x i think a nive baby loss gift eg a memorial candle i make these an they are gorgeous or angel would be nice along with a nice card x i got flowers for my first mc an i can remember how heartbreaking it was watching them die if that makes sense x 

tasha good luck with you app x

lee both scans for me so far have been really scary as much as i cant wait for my next one im still petrified an as for tears i was crying before even getting on table :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Holly, I will def mention this as it is quite uncomfortable, I wass so bloated the other night I felt like my stomach was going to explode, not good.

Kat, luckily (or not) this has happened to me when I've not been pregnant so I was ok with it but you must have been completely freaked. The things we get our men to do, Mark has asked me stop fishing and showing him that all is ok but I really feel he should be part of this experience and share it all as I'm nice like that.

MrsKG, yeah I'll be lucky if I make it onto the M74 with a dry eye, I was laughing and crying at the same time the other night WTF!!!


----------



## Mrskg

lol lee hormones you just have to love them!!! xxx


----------



## KatM

Lee,
Hahaha, that is hilarious. Your DH doesn't want the latest fishing update.

My DH used to be kind of queasy with feminine things, but that all changed with MCs and pregnancy. Now, he doesn't care at all. When we were first married he believed that women did not poop nor should he know about it. This caused me to try to hide the fact that I pooped, even on our 1 month honeymoon. Now I give him a daily update on whether I have gone or not and he is excited if I have gone with no blood. Marriage.

2nd Tri Girls,
Please make sure that your drs check your cervix length during your structural ultrasound. I don't want to put another downer story on the thread today, so I am going to leave it at this.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

All this talk about poop today! :haha: I had a great OB appointment. I told him I hadn't decided if I wanted an epidural or a water birth yet, so he decided to tell me a couple of water birth stories. He said his last water birth went great, the mother had empty bowels and the birth went perfectly. But the one before that was a family who had brought their kids with them. She was in the tub ready to give birth at 2am, they woke up their kids to gather around the tub and watch! Then she proceded to have "100 little brown babies" in the tub! LOL OMG, I was rolling. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!! :rofl: My doc said, "I don't know what those poor kids were thinking! Were they thinking we had to gather the 100 little brown babies and press them together to make the baby?" :haha: At this point I'm just laughing hysterically, then my doc says, "So we keep a little straining net by the tub!!" :rofl:

His recommendation to me was if I don't want to poop in the tub get an enema!


----------



## MightyMom

OMG that is HILARIOUS!!!! And gross. Really gross. And not the first time I have heard about pooping in the tub. Actually I know someone who had to abandon her water birth because she had diarrhea in the tub and it was just unsanitary. :(


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

My doc said, the reality of it is its like giving birth in a big toilet! LOL
He said he's all for it, but wanted me to know the good, bad and ugly! :rofl:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies hope everyone & babies are well!! :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

You're so lucky your doctor is open to telling you that instead of either saying "Whatever your want" or just "No." LOL

I wanted to do a med free birth with DD but then my mom couldn't come and I panicked and asked for the epidural. Probably why I was smiling the whole time, couldn't feel a thing! I still missed my mom though, she couldn't get there until 12 hours later. :(


----------



## LeeC

It's 3.30 am I just woke for the bathroom and I am having a massive bleed. No spotting or cramps its like a period, there is alot.
This doesn't look good for me. Don't even know what to do now.


----------



## heart tree

Oh shit Lee. If there isn't cramping, you might be passing a clot. I'm not sure there is much you can do right now. I'm sure going back to sleep isn't possible now. Can you call a doctor when they open in the morning? :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Heart. You're right sleep is out of the question. I really want to check again but am terrified. I have some back ache now too so Im really not hopeful.
I'm just laying wondering why the hell is this happening again. My miscarriages usually start with spotting and back ache, never like this. I can't believe it. 
I'll call EPAS first thing to see if Ican go down for scan. It's going to be a very long night.


----------



## heart tree

Oh sweetie, I wish I could be there with you to hold your hand. Is your DH awake? You need a massive hug right now. This is torture and isn't fair.


----------



## LeeC

Heart. I've come downstairs and am laying on sofa and tbh having a good cry right now.
I woke Mark earlier but he is sleeping now. Im just clock watching, this Frickin sucks.
Thanks for keeping me company huni.
Hope you're cuddling that gorgeous little girl of yours x.

I'm going to jump back over to rm thread, don't want to bring this thread down with my news but will update later x.


----------



## MightyMom

Lee I really hope everything is ok. Pad had a heavy bleed too, I really hope that this is just a clot like hers. Especially without heavy cramping. I had a heavy bleed when I was pregnant with DD and it turned out to be a SCH. I really hope that everything is ok!


----------



## filipenko32

Lee hang in there hun, if it's very different to your miscarriages hang on to that and that it could be explained bleeding. When I had bleeding with this pregnancy I had backache too and felt like my uterus was 'achey't. Massive hugs to you I know what you're going through, please stay on here too we are all here to support you xxxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- just saw your post and wanted to give you some hugs and let you know we're all hoping the best for you. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Lee huge :hugs: hoping for the best for you xxx


----------



## petitpas

I'm glad I popped in here this morning so I can give you some hugs and support, Lee :hugs:

Hoping you can get in for a scan asap!

Xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

oh no lee im so sorry you have to go though this :( what an awfulthing to happen, hope you get your scan asap! hugs to you sweetie xxx :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh no lee thinking of you and praying there is a good answer for it.

Fili your story was so sad thinking of u also.

Cazi lovely bump I miss mine!

Hi everyone else! AFM Alfie is doing great, we are just getting used to him and when he wants feeding as its quite different to the hospital. He will settle anywhere - in his Moses basket, on us, on family, in his bloom chair, in his swing chair do I'm very greatful for that. But I had a call at 3.30am this morning. My dad had his cancer op on Monday and was doing well but took a turn for the worst this morning problems with breathing, maybe a chest infection so the next 24/48 hours are crucial to see how he is doing.


----------



## daviess3

Lee I'm thinking of you hun, pad had a bleed to! She's fine I had spotting which got heavier with lexi an she's fine, has it eased off yet? I'm hoping for good news for you lovely I hope you got an early appointment massive hugs x


----------



## Hollybush75

:hugs: Lee. Along with everyone else I so hope it is just one of those things and that baby is okay in there. 

I hate PARL paranoia. Especially as I haven't had a scan this week. My tiny bump feels smaller somehow and thoughts are beginning to creep in about Monday's scan bringing bad news but then I tell myself off because I'm only 12+4 and do I expect to have a fully fledged bump by now FGS :haha: My skirts/trousers and jeans are all very tight around the waist now so that should relieve my paranoia but oh no :haha: :dohh:. Craziness!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Lee, massive :hugs: to you. This is s scary to go through. Dont lose hope yet. Look at Pad and so many of us that have had bleeding, I personally had lots and some more than spotting, some bright red with clots and all has been fine. I really hope you can get seen today by EPAS! I hated to read that this has happened to you.

Fili, Im sorry about whats happened to your friend. That is really awful and your right it is worrying and scares the helll out of us that it could happen. But we cant think like that I guess, need to remember that its very rare.

Heart, thanks for posting pictures of Delilah, she is such a cutie. So beautiful and that one where she is smiling must melt your heart.

Well I had another growth scan yesterday and everythings looking great. The baby is just under 4lbs now which is brilliant so growing strong and healthy.
I also spoke to my own consultant that I seen and he said he wouldnt recommend a section unless the baby is breach. Even with my double womb he advises natural delivery to be the best option so who knows what will happen in the end. Im happy to try natural delivery aslong as the baby is being monitored and if any distress I want them to intervene by section.
The baby is also head down and ass up with legs kicked to the side. Thats what Ive been feeling so uncomfortable for days now stuck in my right ribs ..a big ass haha, Ive been so uncomfortable sitting at work with it jabbing in.


----------



## Mrskg

F*** f*** f*** Lee I hope as everyone else saying it's just a bleed x will be thinking of you hope you get a scan x you know I'm just at the end of the phone if you need an ear :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

just- glad to hear your growth scan went well! baby sounds like s/he is groing nicely in there! sorry about the rib pain! but thats very normal! xxx


----------



## Tasha

Lee thinking of you so much.

Bumpy, I hope your dad gets stronger and better over these next few days x


----------



## Abi 2012

quick bump shot 26+4 weeks 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/264weeks_zps3ab66ba3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## padbrat

OMG Lee. I woke up at exactly 3.30am this morning.... and was up all night, but I didn't log in as you all would think I was an insomniac freak!

Lee remember I had a big bleed this week. It was red with a clot... I was convinced. But the scan showed differently. Whatever you need to know. As harsh as that sounds to be in limbo is worse. I am hoping that you can get in today for a scan and I am hoping and hoping that you have the same great sight of your baby and HB...

Hope is important xxxxxxxx

Holly I am on that stuff too... it is great! Apparently it is a sugar solution which causes all of the water in your system to cling to the poo (oooo sorry), which makes the whole thing much easier!

Tuckie... get some of it!!

Lovely bump shots ladies!

Filli so sorry your friend had such a tragedy. She will need you x

Tasha I think we are all with you on the dreading scan days... xxx

Bumpy I am hoping for the best for your Dad x

Just really pleased your scan went wonderfully, what a relief 

Hey Petit and Davis


----------



## cazi77

Bumpy thinking of your dad hope the antibiotics kick in soon. Glad to hear Alfie is doing well at home.


----------



## sara1

Such a scary day on here today. 

Lee- Keeping everything crossed for you! I really can't fucking believe they wont see you today. I hope you can go to A&E and tell them you're scared about your tube so they scan you. 

Bumpy- I hope things improve for your father. You're both in my thoughts!


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you an your dad bumpy xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, what great news Alfie is home and being spoiled no doubt. Such a pity about your dad though to bring you such worry. I really hope he gets better and stronger soon. It must really lift your dads spirits to see baby Alfie x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, I hate that you are going through this. I hope it is the same as what happened to Pad. 
Bumpy, sending good wishes to you and your Dad.


----------



## pink80

Lee - hope they have seen you today :hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## heart tree

Had to go to sleep last night. Sorry I couldn't be more company Lee. Thinking of you. 

Bumpy please keep us updated on your dad.


----------



## melfy77

Lee: I'm so sorry you're in limbo:hugs: Are they gonna give you a scan? I really hope your bleeding is just gonna be like pad's and that your little bean is just fine:hugs:

Fili: Such an awful story:cry: Cord accident (and stillbirths in general) is one of my worst fears. I know the odds are really low, but it's still scary:hugs:

Heart: what a wonderful smile!!! She's beautiful:kiss:

I had my 20 week scan this morning, and the baby is doing great!!:happydance:

And for those who want to know: we are...................team.........................PINK :pink: :yipee:

And I'm not housing a little giant anymore, the scan puts me at 20 weeks 1 day, which is exactly my LMP. Everything looked good:thumbup: 

And Kat: Speaking of cervical length, she checked mine and it said 30mm. Doc didn't say anything about it so I'm assuming it's normal:shrug:


----------



## sara1

Melfy- :yipee: congrats on a wonderful scan and team :pink: Any pictures???


----------



## Mrskg

Melfy congrats on team :pink: do you have a name picked? X


----------



## Tasha

Melfy I dont think Lee will mind me saying (as she wrote it in the RPL thread) she has gone to A&E, so hopefully she gets a scan and all is well. Congrats on team pink and 30 mm is normal x


----------



## Hollybush75

Lovely news on your little pink one melfy - congrats


----------



## melfy77

Tasha: Thanks for the update. Fingers crossed everything will be normal

I am a bit worried about my cervix, as apparently 30 mm at 20 weeks is a bit short. I see my OB in a week so I'll bring it up.

As far as names go, we did start. We really like Maeva. Alayna is another one. We need a name that sounds good in english and french, so it's a bit harder.

We have pictures, but I can't find my camera, and I don't have internet on my phone...


----------



## padbrat

Congrats on Team Pink Melfry! Looking forward to the piccies!


----------



## heart tree

Melfy Congrats on team :pink:!!! We have a lot of boys. We need more girls! I'm an expert on cervical length as that's why I was on bed rest. 30mm is a little short for 20 weeks but nothing to be concerned about at this point. However, they should look at it again in 1-2 weeks to make sure it isn't getting shorter, dilating or funneling. 25mm (2.5cm) is the point where they start to get concerned. Mine was always between 2.5-3.0! It was frustrating, but it never dipped below 2.5. At this point there isn't much they can do for you. If it gets shorter, you should push for bed rest and progesterone. Progesterone only seems to be effective when the cervix is shorter than 2.5. I never ended up going on it because there aren't long term studies on the effects progesterone has. I still ended up in preterm labor, but my cervix was fine. In fact, they had to induce me as my cervix wasn't changing! 

Take it easy. No heavy lifting. No sex. No exercise. If your cervix is getting shorter, you don't want to risk it. It also could be that you have a naturally short bunstronf cervix like me! 

The reason it's important for PARL ladies to have it checked is because if you had a lot of d&cs or other procedures through the cervix, it can get weakened from all of that. 

Let me know if you have any questions about it. 

Oh and one last thing. In some cases they will do a cerclage where they stitch up the cervix. But at 20 weeks and at 3.0 cm, they won't do it. By 20 weeks a cerclage can be dangerous. So the only way they would even entertain that is if you practically had no cervix to measure. I highly doubt that will be the case with you.


----------



## LeeC

Melfy great news on Team Pink :)

I've updated on RM thread but nothing to report, scan tomorrow so will know more then. No more fresh blood just lots of the nasty brown stuff.

Thank you all you are amazing, your support is overwhelming and has had me in tears more than once today. 

x


----------



## tuckie27

Melfy- congrats on team pink! :pink: 

Abi- nice bump :)

Bumpy- glad Alfie is doing well, but in sorry to hear about your dad :hugs: 

Heart- thanks for the info re: cervical length. At my ultrasound last week the tech just said it was 'nice and long' but I'll ask for an exact length today at my appt.

Lee- glad you're keeping us updated hun. It may be a good sign that is is the brown stuff now rather than red bleeding :hugs: 

Afm, I have an appt today. My regular Dr is on vacation so I'm seeing the nurse practitioner. I'm going to ask her about my uti, constipation problems from the meds (I finally went a little last night but it wasn't much at all), result from my scan last week (now I will make a point to find out my cervical length too), etc. 

Just- I want to ask about my baby's weight also. I had my scan at 29+6 and they told me she was 2 lbs 12oz but you said your LO is just under 4lbs?! Now I'm worried her weight may be low. I wonder if any of the MARLs remember what their LOs weighed around 30 weeks....


----------



## cazi77

Melfy congrats on team pink

Lee will be thinking of you and hoping the scan goes well tomo x


----------



## cazi77

Tuckie I had a scan at 29+5 I will look shortly to see the estimated weight but think it was around 3lb's ish.


----------



## cazi77

Estimated weight at 29+5 was 1395 grams which is roughly 3lb 1oz. On my growth chart it puts baby just under the 50th percentile. I'm sure there is a huge scale of normal weights at each stage. Had a scan at 35+5 and estimated weight was 5lb 8oz which again was around/just under the 50th percentile.


----------



## melfy77

Heart: Thank you soooo much!!!!! I'm feeling better now. I'm still worried, but I'm really glad I'm seeing my OB next week, as I will clearly mention my worries. I'm also happy they actually measured my cervical length, I did not even think of asking about it. It was done with a abdominal U/S, so not sure how accurate this is. And chances are I just have a shorter cervix to begin with:shrug:


----------



## tuckie27

Cazi- thanks :) that puts your LO about 5oz larger than mine at that stage. In going to ask about it today at appt, but that's a smaller discrepancy than mine and Just's LO. I just hope she's healthy and thriving in there! Hoping you're right about there being a wide range of healthy too. I appreciate you looking back at yours for me!


----------



## heart tree

Melfy, abdominal scans are MUCH less accurate than vaginal ones. I imagine yours is longer than 3.0! But have them keep an eye on it.

Tuckie, I looked back at my notes and found that I forgot to ask how much she weighed at my 30 week scan! The only info I have is that she was in the 50th percentile which is perfect. And we know she was 5 lbs 2 oz at 34+2. I think they gain 1/2 a pound a week, but don't quote me on that. I think you are just fine.


----------



## Mrskg

tuckie i wouldnt worry babies come in all sizes mine have all been 6lb odds maybe you will be the same x


----------



## Tasha

2lb 12 is right around average x


----------



## Hollybush75

The crying out of nowhere for no reason is making me feel like I'm crazy and I find it so funny!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I'm hoping and praying for you. And I rarely pray. 
Holly, tell me about it. My latest one is that new John Lewis advert. That makes me weep.


----------



## tuckie27

Tasha, Heart, MrsK- thanks for the reassurance ladies :) 

Holly- lol I found the emotional stuff was worse for me in 1st tri. Idk if it was the progesterone I was on or the regular preg hormones but I was a big ol mess a few times. I would tell OH to 'just go away and leave me alone cause I'm irrational and I'm going to pick a fight with you' haha it got better after 1st tri for me :haha:


----------



## Tasha

I've just had a big bleed. Gutted. I have a pain in the left side of my back and niggly pain where my left ovary is. My gut tells me it is over. My stupid body will never let me have a rainbow :'(


----------



## heart tree

Oh god Tasha! :hugs: What is going on right now with all of our lovely RMC ladies? Are you positive it's over?


----------



## Tasha

Almost certain heart. It was a huge bleed, will go back to the toilet in ten minutes or so. Thanks for the hugs. I hope you're well x


----------



## LeeC

I'm just calling in for Tasha. Thinking about you huni x.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much Lee :hugs: I honestly dont know what I would do without you girls. You know I am praying for you. 

I went to the toilet and it is just a small amount now, but I am still quite sure. Just wait and see what tomorrow brings I guess.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
What an awful day on the board.

Lee and Tasha,
Massive hugs and prayers. I pray, pray, pray that you both passed clots like others on the board have.

Bumpy,
I am so happy for you and Alfie. So sorry about your dad.
Sending light and prayers his way.

Just,
Great news. Baby is big and strong!
It's great that your double womb is not causing any major issues and that you will get the chance to try natural.

Abi,
love the bump!

Melfy,
I know that a 3.0 and above is what they want. However, since I am in the states I don't know if this is 3 inches or 3 cm. I measured 3.9, but they did not clarify the measurement system. Can you give your Dr a ring?
YAY for team PINK!!!!

Tuckie,
Constipation sucks!
Remember that babies vary greatly in size. 
Wow hon, you are only 6 weeks from full term. I really wouldn't worry much about your cervix length. It's more risky in 2nd tri when the babies are not near viable.

AFM,
ALL our baby stuff is here. DH already put together our crib. Only waiting on my organic mattress from Costco.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Tuckie, your babys weight is absolutely normal and nothing to worry about. They plotted mines on a graph and its above the 50 percentile, its just under the 95th percentile, it was showing as 3lbs 13 oz.

My first growth scan was at 27 weeks and baby was 2lbs 1oz so was in the 50th percentile then.

Maybe I am just extra greedy and over eating haha who knows.

Tasha , I really hope that this isnt the worst case scenario for you. I really hope the bleeding eases up. I absolutely hated teh early stages of pregnancy it is the most nerve racking thing ever :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Tasha- big hugs hun :hugs: can you get in for a scan soon? 

Kat- quick delivery on your registry stuff! How exciting :) I can't wait until the shower Saturday so I can start going through all the cute baby stuff! 

Lee- any update? Still spotting brown? 

Just- thanks for the reassurance :)

My appt went well. The nurse practitioner was really great. She took her time and we discussed everything. She says baby's measurements are right on and in fact when she did the tape measurement I was 33cm instead of 31 (where I should be) which could even indicate a bigger baby. She wants me to finish my antibiotics tomorrow and see where I'm at with symptoms after that. She also noticed a mole she's concerned about and referred me to a dermatologist in Folsom about it. I am a moley person so I'm not surprised! All of my miles are dark and flat, except 2 which are raised. This one in particular is slightly raised and on my foot. She also wanted to warn us there is a resurgence of whooping cough in California right now and advised we all get the booster as it is deadly to newborns. Im going to look into it more (Kat and Heart- since youre also in CA, have you heard about this?) I think that was about it. It was a good appt overall. We're helping my inlaws get their place ready for the shower in Saturday. My OH was doing a bunch of yard work for them and im doing light cleaning for my MIL and pruned back some of her plants.


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Sounds like everything is going good and the baby's growth is perfect. My Dr hasn't said anything about whooping cough. I'd look into it... but I am a bit of a yoga, health-nut and like to medicate as little as possible. Get that mole checked. I know they don't like seeing them on the palms and soles of the feet. 
Amazon Prime enables you to get everything with 2 day delivery.

Waiting for an update from Lee and Tasha.


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you both tasha & Lee xxx


----------



## heart tree

Yes whooping cough is back. I had the shot 2 years ago. It lasts for 10 years. (I'. also pretty sure I had whooping cough several years ago). My doctor and all the NICU docs were very clear that anyone who was around her needed to get it. Tim and my mom got it immediately. From what I understand, you can't get it while pregnant though. But you should make sure that anyone who will be around the babes gets it.


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- that's what the nurse practitioner said too; that grandparents, aunts, uncles, etc. should all get it of they'll be around the baby. 

Kat- I understand the hesitance to jump right to medicating. It is often unnecessary and we westerners tend to over-medicate for sure. However, I think there are times when you must weigh the risks vs benefits. For me, if it's something that is going to greatly endanger the health of my baby, then I will do whatever necessary to avoid that.


----------



## tuckie27

Here's my week 31 bump (one day early)! I feel like I've really popped even more the last couple weeks. 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/F4C76686-4545-4DA9-A723-F79352127A81-331-00000031A81BE5DA_zpsd02fef7e.jpg


----------



## KatM

You look great and yes, you have popped. 

I googled it:

Details of California Whooping Cough Cases
Kathleen Harriman -- an epidemiologist with the California Department of Health -- said, "We're very fortunate in 2012 to not be seeing what's being seen in many of the other states this year."
This year, DPH has recorded 400 cases of whooping cough statewide.
Harriman said she expects that number to reach no more than about 1,000 by the end of the year (O'Neill, "KPCC News," KPCC, 7/19).

CA had a horrible outbreak in 2010 with over 9K cases and 10 infant deaths. This year it is a non- peak year. I will ask my Dr what he thinks and of course, I would do anything to NOT put Grey in danger.


----------



## MightyMom

Melfy, congratulations on TEAM PINK!!! So chuffed for you!!

Tasha: I really hope that there is some kind of bleeding baby dust floating around the PARL thread. Be hopeful hun!

Tuckie: Whooping cough has a resurgence not just in California but across the US. My niece got whooping cough at 4 months old and was in the hospital for a month trying to recover. If they had not brought her in when they did, she wouldn't have lasted the night. I am a BIG proponent that you vaccinate for anything for which herd immunity has been compromised in your area. ANYONE who will be in contact with the baby until 12 months old should have the pertussis vaccine. While it is only a minor nuisance to adults, it is deadly in infants.

I am personally a huge proponent of all vaccines including chicken pox. A lot of people don't know that if you have had chicken pox you are at risk of developing shingles (since chicken pox is a herpes virus that stays dormant in your system). So by vaccinating for chicken pox you are preventing your child from possibly being permanently scarred or blinded as a child and also from developing shingles as an adult. My grandfather died from shingles, so maybe I am just over-sensitive to it.


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous Tuckie! Absolutely stunning babe!

Kat, after having whooping cough for 3 months I can tell you it's worth getting the vaccination. I was so sick I thought I was dying. I even had a chest X-ray to make sure I didn't have lung cancer. Finally a round of antibiotics cleared it. I can't imagine a small baby getting it. I'll never forget how awful it was. 

My MIL just arrived for a long weekend. Should be interesting. She's offered to babysit tomorrow so Tim and I can go on a date. But she also believes in letting the baby cry it out. I'm not sure how I feel about it down the line, but not now. Developmentally, Delilah is only 7 weeks old. Babies with a brain that immature don't understand why they are being left to cry. Plus, my girl only cries when she is in pain from her reflux for the most part. What good is it to let her cry when she is uncomfortable? I hold her upright because of the reflux. Tim's mom was kind of hinting that I should just lie her down and let her cry to fall asleep. That won't work. I'm afraid she'll do that if I leave her with her. Damn, I hate being this overprotective. But how could I be any other way?


----------



## Tasha

As I said elsewhere I am 100% sure I'm miscarrying now.

Mighty we don't have the chicken pox vaccination as standard here. But I'm terrified of it, my three children had it earlier this year and my seven year old was so ill, she is the size of a five year old and had over 300 pox, she was just so poorly that she was almost hospitalised. I'm sensitive to it like you because doctors say chicken pox triggered my cousins arthritis and also my mum is a children's nurse on the highly contagious diseases ward so I know exactly what damage it can do x


----------



## MightyMom

OMG Tasha that is so frightening! 300 pox?? Poor dear!! I'm glad they are ok now though. I am so sorry for your loss. I hope someone is there with you through this. My DH was always sound asleep when I was m/c and needing him the most. :(

Heart: Have you maybe thought you and your DH could talk to MIL about it directly? I had to explain to my mom that babies go through the "fourth trimester" and that they are not "manipulating" people when they cry. An infant cries because it feels pain, hunger, discomfort, etc. Have you heard about Dunstan's baby language? It tells you what your baby's cries mean, up to 10 months old. It is perfectly accurate! I was amazed and relieved that I always knew what DD was crying about after watching her videos!
https://www.youtube.com/user/DunstanBabySystem


----------



## tuckie27

Tasha- :hugs: I'm sorry you're going through this again :( I remember my mom saying my brother and I had chicken pox at the same time and it was miserable on us all. I was about 5 and my brother was 3 and my mom said she had a hell of a time dealing with us crying and itching for days. 

Heart- I think that 'cry it out' method was the go-to old school way of dealing. I watched my nephew the other night and he cried for an hour straight (he's teething) and my MIL said 'Oh just let him cry and eventually he'll get exhausted enough and stop' and my OH said later 'Well, no wonder I'm so f*cked up!' lol He was only kidding but I think that's thats how they dealt with crying babies in their day. I would just explain to her how you would like her to care for her while she's sitting. Maybe say something like 'If she starts crying, here's what you can do:_________' and tell her what would soothe her. Also let her know she cries out of pain so letting her 'cry it out' would not be appropriate. I'm going to have to figure out a way to explain this to my MIL if she ever watches Bay. I think it's totally reasonable to ask a sitter to follow your preferred parenting style or philosophies while your child is in their care.

Mighty- how awful your niece had whopping cough at 4 months old! I would be beside myself having my infant child in the hospital over a month with something so scary. I heard the resurgence is really bad in Washington state this year. 

Kat- thanks for posting that article, one of the many I read today. So far, most are advising pregnant women and babies be vaccinated. I will likely err on the side of caution and get our family vaccinated for it. I figure if our local health care providers are alerting us it's likely for good reason and what Heart went through sounds terrible. Sounds like 2010 was a really bad year for us. Those poor babies :(


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I think you're doing just the right thing Hun you're not being over protective you're being a mum! xxx

Lee and tasha, thinking about you both :hugs: 

Tuckie you look amazing Hun!! You have a beautiful bump and you look gorgeous!

I think I broke or badly sprained my toe last night. I was getting into the shower holding onto the sides of the bath when as I stood up I slipped right back down onto my side. I bruised my side and have a bump on the side of my head. But then the toe pain began and I was going out to meet my friend ast night too. I was in agony when I got back and had to take one paracetamol - I'm worrying about that now! Feels better this morning bit tired as I couldn't sleep till 2am when the pain subsided and we are setting off for a 4 hour drive in an hour. 
Heart my friend I met last night was newly 2 months pregnant after a c section 8 Mnths ago. Hate to admit it but I was a bit jealous as thought that should be me getting it al over with and not a year later, then I corrected myself and thought be grateful for what you have then I felt genuinely happy for her and she is my lovely lovely friend it's not her fault I've had mc's lol! But definitely having mixed feelings mixing with civilian preggos, they really don't understand what we go thorough do they? Xxx


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls just checking in sorry not been about thigs have been rather mad Kieran has got tongue tie and breast feeding has become difficult but he has gained 2lb in just over 3 weeks so he was 7lb9 as of Monday routine has been out the window as e has bad colic poor sod so I've been trying too sleep as and when I can and trying to sort the house out 

Here is some recent pics 
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/2B6A1839-9002-4A4F-9375-387C9E79A8F0-1803-0000008B65B34771_zpsa543bca5.jpg
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj493/jennifercallender83/8C713D79-EB52-4F89-B56C-E7BED4BE194B-1803-0000008B77010FB3_zps16976d79.jpg

How is everyone ? 

I'm off too the breast clinic today as I explained to the girls in the other thread I have had a lump in my right breast through the whole pregnancy so I finally of the doctor to check it and she referred me to see someone at the hospital so I've for my appointment today which can take between 2-5 hours as they will be running tests and stuff ether nervous xxx


----------



## filipenko32

He is so so so gorgeously scrumptiously cute!! :cloud9: Good luck Jen I hope it's nothing serious :hugs: xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- hope your toe feels better! I'm always stubbing mine and it hurts :/ 

Jenny- your little man is adorable! :) I had a lump a few years ago and it turned out to be nothing but I remember being very nervous about it. Good luck hun.


----------



## jenny25

Thanks fili and tucki I had it before I was pregnant it appeared at certain points in my cycle then went but didn't go this time I'm keeping my fingers crossed xx

Kieran is getting so big I will upload you a pic on his bouncer when he was first born too now you can see the difference lol xxx


----------



## padbrat

Tasha.... can't believe it... going to RMC to catch up properly with you xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning ladies!

Thinking of u so much tash and lee - hope the scan Is positive today.

Melfy - congrats re team pink! Love ur name choices

Abi and tuckie - great bumps I have serious bump envy going on!

Cazi - any more plug lost?

Fili - punchy ankle hope it's not too painful

Heart - you are a great mummy I will no doubt be a bit protective too! Nice idea to have a date night tho!

Hope everyone else is good!

Thanks do much for all the well wishes for my dad yesterday. He's still critical but stable at the moment they are treating him for a chest infection. X


----------



## LeeC

Scan is at 12.00 today, will update after. I am dreading this.

Will catch up on the thread later I've been a bit self obsessed last couple of days, hope everyone is well x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck Lee for the scan. Are you still having bleeding?


----------



## cazi77

Good luck today Lee
:hugs: Tasha

Bumpy Glad to hear your dad is stable.

Lovely bumps going on.

AFM have had a couple of occasions when I have lost a bit of plug but nothing like the huge ammount I lost on Tuesday. I feel a bit off today bit sicky and have bad wind lol!!


----------



## padbrat

I tell you what ladies... there are some selfish mean people on Bnb!

I recently joined a thread that was supposedly all about positivity... to not think about the bad things that can happen... I thought I needed to try and be more positive about my pregnancy. Then a poor girl joined who was experiencing bleeding and she posted about it. The response she got was awful! Basically she was told to start her own thread and that this thread shouldn't have any bad stuff on it... no m/c, ectopic, bleeding etc.

So I stood up for her and said how about a little compassion? Maybe she needed some help to try and feel positive about her situation. This one woman basically said I had offended her by supporting this girl. She basically said if I had nothing positive to say get off the thread!

I just said that I hope that if she ever found herself in that position that she would get a more supportive response than 'start your own thread'! 

I am raging!! Negativity is not the same as reality and the reality is that some of those living in their little positivity bubble will not make the course!! 

You can be positive and realistic!!

URGHHHH rant over!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pad, I agree that is not the response that you need when your worried sick about bleeding etc. At least on here and the recurrent miscarriage section people are very understanding and know all too well how scary it can be and the reality of how common miscarriages are.
Obviously some people just are so anxious as it is that they dont want to hear about bleeding or any negativity, and i guess you can understand that aswell. I have avoided certain parts of this forum as I dont want to read certain things that will just put worry into me as much as it is reality.
Whenever I visit the recurrent miscarriage section I intentionally will not let myself go into the second and third trimester losses section as I dont want to read about it as it puts so much fear into me, Im still extremely anxious about this pregnancy.

Cazi, I think your getting really close now especially if your feeling a bit off and sickish, Im sure Davies posted something similar about just not feeling right days before the birth...exciting and a bit nerve racking for you I imagine.

Jenny, thanks for posting those pictures, Keiran is so adoreable. Definetely best to get your lump checked out. Im sure its nothing but best to be on the safe side.


----------



## padbrat

You are right Just... I have a habit of kick reacting at that... I just felt so bad for the poor girl, she didn't realise the reaction she would get and also didn't realise that her post was inappropriate for that thread ... but you are right. x

Kieran is gorgeous!

Caz... I think it may be soon for you... xxx


----------



## LeeC

I need to read back but thought I'd update you wonderful ladies and thank you all for your support and amazing kindness.

I only got a freaking heartbeat, I'm measuring at 6wk 2 days and today I got my first ever scan pic. I am booked for another scan in a weeks time. I am so so so happy today.

There is no sign of SCH and they said everything looked very healthy with good blood flow, so maybe I have torn something but they said to try and not worry too
Much.

I do want to say that I am thinking about Tasha too and feel quite bittersweet, hugs xxx.


----------



## cazi77

Arrrgh Lee that is fantastic news soooo happy for you! Cannot wait to see the scan pic! xx


----------



## LeeC

It's a little blob bless it, but I will post it up later, can't stop looking at it :)


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee what wonderful news :hugs: I bet you can't stop looking at your "blob" :thumbup: I know I couldn't after the first scan

So pleased for you and I would be crying right now if I hadn't been stupidly sobbing over an RSPCA advert I saw 10 mins ago :haha:


----------



## pink80

Lee that's awesome news :hugs: Our first ever scan pic was at 6 weeks and it had a tiny little blob, which is what my DH calls this baby to this day - I'm so pleased for you :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Holly. I was laughing and crying at the same time this morning. A proper big laugh then the next minute in floods. It's the most random things that do it.

It was happy tears all the way after the scan though, I love my little blob so much already.


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhhh fab news lee.....go blob go blob!!!

How are you tasha? Any more bleeding? Thinking of u lots xx

Pad I would react the same too sweetie, how horrible for that poor girl and well done u for sticking up for her!

Cazi it won't be long I'm sure!!!! Are you ready? You will be term tomorrow whoohooooo!


----------



## cazi77

bumpyplease said:


> Ahhhh fab news lee.....go blob go blob!!!
> 
> How are you tasha? Any more bleeding? Thinking of u lots xx
> 
> Pad I would react the same too sweetie, how horrible for that poor girl and well done u for sticking up for her!
> 
> Cazi it won't be long I'm sure!!!! Are you ready? You will be term tomorrow whoohooooo!

I think we are as ready as we can be! I cannot believe i'm term tomorrow!!


----------



## LeeC

Exciting Cazi.

Bumpy, Alfie is super cute.


----------



## sara1

Lee- Wonderful news! Can't wait to see a pic!

Cazi!! Congratulations on full term 

Padbrat- I think I would have reacted the same way... I know some threads may not be open to hearing certain things, but it'just seems to unkind to take that line with someone so obviously in need of support.

Happy 31 weeks Tuckie!
Happy 30 weeks to Just and Me! I can't believe we're 3/4 of the way there!

Tuckie- You look fabulous!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just a quick pop in as I'm in a hotel room down in London getting ready for a memorial service for my sister in law. Just had to pop in to see how Lee's scan went. 
Sweetie I could not be more thrilled for you. Xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Cant wait to see your scan Lee :D I am sooooo happy for you. I really believe this is yours, Pads and Hopes time to have your rainbows :cloud9:

Bumpy, thank you for asking after me. I bled really heavy all day and passed some grey tissue. So it is deffo over. Right now I am okay, ten minutes okay I was crying so much. So its coming in waves right. I will be okay though. I always am. 

I will keep cheering you all on in here <3


----------



## heart tree

Can't catch up properly as MIL is here but wanted to say massive Congrats to Lee!!! Wasn't the only other hb you ever had your ectopic? What a magical day for you! It could have been an SCH that bled out. But please take it easy just in case there is still some in there that they didn't see. Promise me. No sex. No heavy lifting. No straining of any kind. I'm adding you to the front page!!!


----------



## heart tree

Tasha, just saw your news. I'm sorry love. :hugs: Being on this thread is so hard as we tend to have more losses than the general population. You've found your way here twice already. Let's hope the third time is the charm for coming back here. xo


----------



## MightyMom

Fili-You should have your GP check your toe. How scary that you fell! Can you put non-slip pads in the bath?

Bumpy-Glad that Alfie is doing so well. I hope your dad is getting better in the hospital as well.

Pad-I can't believe the nerve of some people! I would have jumped into that thread and ripped them a new one! I'm all about PMA (as you know) but telling someone who NEEDS some positivity to take her problems elsewhere?? People are so SELFISH!

Lee-I am over the moon for you!! Congrats on your hb and scan!! Must be the bloody sticky dust around here!!

Cazi-OMG, you are TERM!! Can't wait for your LO to arrive!

Tasha-I am so sorry. :( Sending you many many virtual :hug:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. 

I know we will all get our rainbows. I truly believe it. I am going to start going to the gym from Monday. I will be getting a referal to Dr Shehata on Tuesday. And as soon as pay day comes I will start studing so I can go to university. My rainbow will come though. I deserve it, we all do :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Good Morning Ladies,

Someone please send me the link for the MARL thread. I have a baby bathtub question.

Lee,
I am OVERJOYED for you!!! How exciting! I remember our 1st blob photo with a heartbeat. It's so exciting. Your baby is here.

Tasha,
:cry:
I am so sorry Hon. Your attitude is wonderful. Please take good care of yourself.

Heart,
Aaaargh, MILs. That cry it out method is so old-school. I don't blame you for being anxious. Does D have sort of a schedule? Maybe you and Tim could sneak out once you finish feeding her, holding her and she is sound asleep. 

Fili,
Thank goodness you are okay. That is so scary. 

Jen,
So adorable.

Tuckie,
From your research does it look like us preggars can get vaccinated? Thanks for the info on this. When can the babies be vaccinated. I plan on vaccinating Grey, but on a more spaced out basis with serious threats coming first and rare stuff coming last.

Bumpy,
I'm so happy that you are still active on this thread and cont. to share photos of your yummy bunny.
Sending continued prayers for your dad.

Cazi,
OMG, so EXCITING!!!

Pad,
Sorry you are having issues with a BnB thread. We are all here to support one another, but I guess just like in life some groups are not going to mesh well.
You were very compassionate and know how that poor girl feels. I can't imagine that she felt good reading "start your own thread". I hope she finds support somewhere on the board or she might leave it all together. 

Sara and Just,
Happy 3/4 there!!! I am aiming for the the 37 week plan, so in my eyes you two are just 7 weeks away!!!

MrsMigg,
How are you and DH holding up? 

AFM,
moody and anxious last night. went to bed early. DH gave me a prenatal tummy, foot and back rub and I slept for 10 hrs off and on. 

3rd tri girls, are you all enjoying your pregnancies or are you a bit too anxious like me? i want to enjoy and trust... and i do sometimes... and it is hard to fully relax. it would be so amazing to have one of those ignorant, blissful pregnancies that 1st timers get. oh well, i am still superbly grateful to be right where i am at.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I am really struggling to keep up with the thread so apologies if I dont mention everyone. x

Lee so pleased for you hun. Cant wait to see pics.

Tasha soooo sorry, I truly am. Sending hugs. 

afm 20 went well confirmed that I am having a baby girl and she would not cooperate. I think she picked up on how anxious I was as I was in the room that I have been in so many times when I have heard the bad news. It was also the same sonographer that confirmed my last loss, she rummaged around for ages before giving me the news. Kept looking at her doing that same head tilt looking at the screen and it brought it all back. In the end I asked her to tilt the screen so I could see. She was not happy but did it.

So anyway baby girl is measuring on dates but has really long legs measuring 4 days ahead so far. No wonder the amount of kicks I am getting. My placenta remains anterior but is high so out of the way. I in myself am feeling very tired at the moment. Thats why I am finding it hard to catch up. I do read but when it comes to post I loose all of the info.


----------



## hopeful23456

lee- SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have to catch up later with everyone!


----------



## jenny25

today I had to get 4 biopsys done of the lump and I've to go back next Friday for the results it could be a involuting fibroadanoma which is nothing orbit could be phylloids tumour I'm scared really scared xx


----------



## hopeful23456

kat - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us-15.html

tasha - so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

congrats to everyone for making it so far, we have another round that is close! cazi - full term!

jenny - going to try and read up on marl thread what is wrong?


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- so glad everythings ok sweetie!! :D great news :) 

tasha- hope everythings ok 

hi everyone else, will read more tomorrow time for bed, its been a long day, i just need my sleep i think , night night girls xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Happy 30 weeks Sara and Just! :)

Lee- Fab news! So sweet to hear that first little heartbeat. I first heard a hb with this pregnancy at 7+4 and it made me well up! Very happy for you hun.

Cazi- yay on full term! You're next...unless mom2's LO pulls a fast one :haha: 

Tasha- :hugs: I hate seeing bad news for ladies here :( I sure wish you the best hun and hope you'll be back with a sticky soon.

Debzi- congrats on girl! :pink: 

Pad- I think it's terrible the way they shunned that poor girl. I've noticed some ladies on b&b can be pretty insensitive. I guess it's to be expected when you get too many women in one place, whether its virtual or real life. I hope she finds some support on here. There's a lot of good on b&b too. I just stick around here nowadays but used to spend some time in ttc after loss. 

Kat- From what I've read the pertussis vaccine is one of the few that is ok and even encouraged for pregnant women to get. They recommend it after 20 weeks or further in pregnancy. The babies get theirs in stages at 2,4, and 6 months. The theory is if we moms get the booster while preg, then we'll pass some of the protection to baby for the first few months of their life before they are able to be vaccinated themselves. I'm thinking about spreading some of Bay's out also. I want to get all the really important ones out of the way though. You're not the only one stressing 3rd tri either! I feel like I'm always teetering on excitement and total panic. It's like I have to pinch myself sometimes to remind me this is all really happening. But it's a good nervousness too and probably normal (or at least parl normal). 

Afm, getting ready for this baby shower tomorrow. I'm excited to see everyone and start planning for and celebrating Baylyn's arrival. There's still lots to do and im a mess lol I dont even know what I'm wearing and I've got scattered grey roots all over and unmanicured hands and feet :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, Im just home from work and had to rush on and see your update. Oh my God that is amazing , the best news ever that you see that little heartbeat. It just shows you dosent it that blood dosent always mean the worst. My advice to you is if you have anymore bleeding just leave it and dont aggravate it and it will stop. Thats what happened to me, if I aggravated it and kept checking for it it would be there, but it would stop if I stopped fishing for it.
Im over the moon for you. Now you just need to relax and take it easy.

How did you find them at Wishaw General? did you get the clexane x


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
Pics of the twins please. Did you return to work yet?

Tuckie,
I just finished Dr. Oz's book on pregnancy and he included Dr. Sears's alternative vaccine schedule. Both Dr Oz and Dr Roizen are not keen on the rotavirus vaccine, so I will eliminate that one. Dr. Oz delayed all vaccines until 6 months. Dr Roizen went with the traditional schedule. 

I think I will follow Dr. Sears's schedule, but delay vaccinating for a bit since Grey will be home with me and not in daycare. I will definitely look into the whooping cough vaccine while pregnant and see what my Dr. says. Dr. Sears does not include chicken pox. I might do that one when Grey is a bit older if he hasn't caught it... like 5. Also, I won't do the Hep B at birth since I am vaccinated against it and DH and I both don't have it. Please share any other info you come across and anything else your Dr says. 

Dr. Oz also recommends additionally a meningitis vaccine after age 10. We have to keep diligent records if we choose to do the alternative vaccine schedule. I did this with my teacup puppy and it worked out great. 

Thanks for letting me know that I am not alone with my jitters.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I've sort of been out of the loop on this thread! I'm so happy to see so many healthy moms and rainbow babies on here being discussed on here these days...I certainly hope to be joining you in 25 weeks or so. I'm currently almost 15 weeks along, and so far so good!


----------



## daviess3

Leec I'm crying sooo happy for u! Totally emotional! Burst into tears fab news! No exercise no sex or fishing just lay back eat drink water an don't move until 2nd tri!! Congrats Hun you so deserve this xxxxxx

Tash I'm so so sorry you so don't deserve what you have been dealt but hope is all you can have chick, thinking of you xxx

Pad that girl sounds like a geek! Should of hold her to get in the real world?"! 

Jen Kieron looks gorg hope it ok Hun x

Hi everyone else hope ur all well an sleeping! My lil lexi has kept me up till now! Bless her! Firstly needed to poo then did that st midnight, then screaming fsrting!! Eventuslly feeds again whilst farting goes back off!! Any good ideas on trapped wind reflux?x


----------



## hopeful23456

Hope u got sleep davies!

Kat- I'm back at work, kids in daycare. It's really exhausting with little sleep and going to work but thank god I have great co workers who understand, 6 out of 60 people have twins or triplets, it's strange! It's just a software company..Will do pics one day... ;)
.
Tub- I use this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00106IAGO
I have this one but never used it:
https://pujbaby.com/products-page/puj-tub/puj-tub/


----------



## heart tree

Hopeful, just one more product that we both share in common! LOL!


----------



## debzie

Davies what formula are you using? Also if your using infacol it anything like that it can cause constipation. I have no real advice as Emily never really got sorted I found the aptimil. comfort helped a little. I know what its like. 

Woikie good to hear from you. 

Morning everyone else. I'm up early as always as bump thinks 5 am is a good time to party still wake up smiling though.


----------



## Mrskg

Lee I know I told you yest but I'm so so happy for you ..... Where's your pic :coffee:


----------



## LeeC

Can't believe I haven't put it up yet. I'll stick it on this morning x.


----------



## LeeC

Heart. Indeed, you remember correctly. Only other heartbeat we got was the ectopic pg, scans have never been good for us so this LO has gladly bucked the trend :)

Thanks Hopeful.

Davies, sex is strictly off the agenda, it's been 4 weeks now, we've both decided its for the best but the extra blood flow is not helping!

Love it when all you yummy mummies call in on us x.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, my consultant advised no nooky for the first trimester just to be on the cautious side. Not that I felt like it AT ALL. I have spent the last 6 weeks feeling like a zombie. DH fortunately is on board. However I have to confide about sleep orgasms. I've had about 4!!!!!!!! I'm hoping my desire will come back soon as long as my consultant gives us the green light on Monday as I will officially be 2nd Tri come Sunday......eek


----------



## LeeC

Holly, I agree, I don't mind abstaining, a small sacrifice. I can't believe you are 2nd tri tomorrow, wow, the time has flown by (well for me). So so happy for you. I hope the icky feelings pass and you get to enjoy 2nd tri.
Sleep orgasms sound fun ;) but I'm so worried about contractions right now, especially after my bleed.


----------



## LeeC

Hope you don't mind me sharing my scan pic on here, I am just so excited as it's the first one we have ever had. My dates were 5wk 6 days, but this LO is measuring 5.2mm 6 weeks 2 days. 

I love this little blob :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan pic 001.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## cazi77

Awww Lee that pic is lovely. When do you go back for your next scan?

Holly congrats on 2nd tri.

AFM i'm FULL TERM!!! Never ever did I think I would see this day!


----------



## LeeC

OMG, much excited for you Cazi, good luck x

My next scan is Mon, 1st Oct.


----------



## melfy77

Good morning ladies:flower:

Tasha: I'm so so sorry:cry: You deserve your rainbow:hugs: We're always there for you:hugs:

Lee: Amazing news!!! I'm sooooo happy for you. And it's not an ectopic this time!! :yipee: Yay for your sticky bean:happydance: Little blob will get big!!!

I found my old camera (and by old I mean OLD lol), and was able to get some pics. 

As for my bump, it's slightly bigger in reality, but I've only gained 4-5 pounds so it kinda makes sense, I still fit in my regular jeans:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IM000542.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6









IM000548.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 6









IM000543.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Hollybush75

Gorgeous Lee, next one it will be even bigger :flower:

Cazi congrats on full term. You must be so excited :happydance:

I can barely believe I'm 13 weeks tomorrow. The nausea is fading away which is nice. I am still getting phases of nausea but it's not as bad now and I haven't been sick in just over a week :thumbup:. I also don't feel as exhausted however I have just had a week off work so I will see how I manage when I'm back on Monday :growlmad:. I'll only be in during the morning anyway as my appointment/scan is at 2:15. I truly hope baby is okay in there.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, thats the nicest scan picture Ive seen, you deserve this so much x


----------



## Mrskg

Lee :cloud9: xxx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks everyone.

Just, I seen Louise, she was lovely. We had big hugs at the end of the appt. I really like Wishaw, they are so lovely. I told them that both yourself and Mandy had recommended and spoke highly of them x


----------



## Madrid98

Ladies I'm so sorry but I'm finding it really hard to keep up with the thread. I try to read as much as possible though but I can't post every day.

Lee so glad to hear your news :cloud9:

I'm so sorry tasha :hugs:

cazi congrats on being full term. Can't wait to get there myself!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, they really are nice people. Louise is lovely I seen her on Wednesday there at my clinic appointment.
I really hope you get the same treatment as me. They gave me a scan at 6 weeks and then I had to wait until 8 weeks before I got another. After that I got one at 9,10,11 and 12 weeks with EPAS. At 12 weeks they actually said to me that its nice to see a big baby as they normally dont scant at that point and only deal with early pregnancy.
I didnt even have to ask for extra scans , they were happy to do them for reassurance. It was also Louise who done my booking in appointment at 9 weeks and when we discussed my history of miscarriages she was genuinely sympathetic.
I then got booked in for my dating scan at 13 weeks round at the proper scan place and afterwards attended the MOT clinic for the first time. Thats where you meet Dr. Maharaj and its also the EPAS midwoves that run that clinic aswell. Its just that they specialise in people that are higher risk , on clexane etc.

I think I told you before that I never have to see any other midwife at my doctors surgery or anything , only the MOT clinic which Im much happier about.

Just you take it easy, I have such a good feeling for you this time x


----------



## hopeful23456

Gorgeous scan pic Lee!!!!! 

Holly- congrats on 13 weeks!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not had time to catch up properly, just want to be the first to wish Abi happy 3rd tri! A week away for me! Will catch up tomorrow, been an exhausting weekend.


----------



## Abi 2012

loo stop... lol 3 am :/ 3rd try yippee!! thanks mrs m.. your next!!!!! :D :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

back to bed if i can i think! night night xx


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Abi x


----------



## MightyMom

Lee: What a BEAUTIFUL scan pic!! Looks like a little boy! I am SO CHUFFED for you!!! Hooray for a hb!!

Cazi: Congrats on full term lady!

Melfy: Lovely pics! I am so jealous you have only gained 4-5lbs. I eat terribly when pregnant, I gained 40lbs when I was pregnant with DD!


----------



## heart tree

Lee what a marvelous pic! Soooo happy for you babe!

MIL still here. Will catch up later. xo


----------



## heart tree

Melfy where are you hiding that baby? You look gorgeous! Love the pics!

Holly a lot of us had sleepgasms! I never had one until this pregnancy. I had about 10 total. I always felt guilty afterwards for some reason! I didn't have sex my entire pregnancy. Sadly it's really hard to find time now. I miss that connection with my hubby. But it was well worth it! Being a mom gets better every day!

Can't wait for you all to experience it.


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee that is the cutest little blob ever!! So happy for you this is your keeper!

Yay cazi full term congrats lady!

And congrats on hollybush getting to 2nd tri and Abi third....whooohoooo!

Afm - had a bit of a melt down last night. Think the stress of a new born, what we went through to get him here, both with the mc and horrendous delivery and then the problems with my dad finally got to me. My OH offered to do the night feeds after we had a big row and it meant I got some sleep. Woke up with a banging headache today though! Alfie is such a good baby but has a grizzly period from 8-10 each night when he doesn't settle easily. My dad has gone back a step and has more breathing problems, it's so frustrating that I can't drive either because of the c sec especially as I feel really well where that is concerned so I have to rely on lifts to and from the hospital which is annoying. Oh well hopefully today is a better day!


----------



## Hollybush75

Thanks for the lovely wishes for me making it to second Tri! I've added a ticker now as a celebration. I'm feeling very sick this morning lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy :hugs: to you. You've got a lot on your plate. Any normal person has ups and downs after the birth where your hormones are everywhere. Never mind the worry you have about your dad!
That must be really frustrating about not being able to just jump in the car and drive when you want to see your dad. Its good that your feeling so well physically though! Have they said how long you cant drive for? Ive been wondering about that if I need a section.
More or less everyone that Ive spoken to has said to me to be prepared for it to be difficult for a while after the birth whilst hormones and emotions are settling..its all normal and to be expected. Hopefully today is a better day for you and I hope your dad gets stronger, its an awful situation for a family to go through x

Congrats on 3rd tri Abi, its a great feeling eh!

Congrats on 2nd tri Hollybush!

Ive started to get my hospital bag packed this weekend. I figure it does no harm to be prepared and ready, I am at risk of pre-term labour due to my double womb although everything has went smoothly so far (may it continue please).
I got new pyjamas and slippers and also a 5 pack of big comfy knickers which are not flattering haha. Im going to make a check list of what to pack!
With so many of you ladies being taken by surprise and going early, its a reality check! It would be a nightmare if I didnt have a case packed and had to try and tell my hubby what to bring me in to hospital!


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats hollybush on 2nd tri! :D 

bumpy- sorry to hear your having a hard time! :hugs: to you stay strong xx

mrs m- happy 26 weeks!!! :D 

cazi- congrats on full term!!! :D

afm- thanks girls for all your posts about 3rd tri! im over the moon!! :D very exciting... been watching baby fidget alot the last few days he is a little fidgetter! lol had a bit of a wobble on friday due to family... it was my neices birthday and she had invited me out for a meal... well i ring lunchtime friday to find that i was ment to pay thurday but no one had told me .. so in the end i couldnt go it put me on a bit of a downer! but then last night i got a message from my sil inviting me for a meal on wednesday to say sorry for the mix up, i love the fact she has made such an effort to comfort me , and im glad amy (my neice) will be able to share her 16th birthday with me even if its a little late, so im happier now! feeling alot of preasure now espesially when walking cant walk very far without constant loo stops! lol i have my last day at work on wednesday before i take a week and a half holiday and then my maternity leave follows from that so will now hopefully be abl to rest more and spend some more time with my little man which will be lovely as i dont get to spend much time with him due to work hours! toay my OH has taking josh to the park, wherehis family lives in the bungalo in the grounds for the day so i can get some house work done! so much to do and everything is going so fast now! 3rd tri wow .. thats come so quickly! lol 


hope everyone is doing well and baby's, mummy's, mummys to be and bumps are all doing great! xxx


----------



## cazi77

:hugs: Bumpy you are really having it tough at the moment. Hope your dad starts to improve soo.

Congrats on 3rd tri Abi and congrats on 2nd tri holly. It so nice reaching those milestones.

AFM nothing exciting to report. Just bits of plug coming away. I see my consultant on Thursday to asses my cervix and discuss possible induction.


----------



## mandy1971

Morning everyone.. just jumping in to congratulate lee on her beautiful scan pic! X


----------



## melfy77

Lee: just saw your pic. What a lovely little bean:happydance: It better hang in there!! (And it will!!) so happy for you:kiss:

Heartree: Like I said, it looks bigger in reality, I guess the angle was a bit off, but after a meal, I look at least 7 months pregnant:haha: 

Cazi: You're full term :yipee: 

Abi: Happy third tri!!!!:thumbup: Can't wait to get there as well!!


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on the 2nd tri holly!! Lovely ticker. :)

Congrats on reaching the 3rd tri Abi!

Cazi: Ooh! Losing the plug already? I don't think you'll need that induction! ;)

Bumpy: Sorry you had a rough night. It is so hard in the first four months when you aren't getting much sleep and you are tethered to the baby's schedule. Your DH definitely needs to take on a little more for you so you can get some rest. It really helps. I'm sorry you can't drive to go see your dad, how frustrating! I hope that the setback is really just his body repairing itself and getting better. That happens sometimes.


----------



## sara1

Abi- Happy 3rd tri!
Holly- Happy second tri!

Cazi- You've been losing your plug for a few days now, right? I'm betting you'll go into labor sometime this week. I'm excited to find out if your little one's pink or blue!

Bumpy- So sorry you're having a tough time hun. It's perfectly normal for your postpartum hormones to make you extra emotional, but tbh between what's going on with your father and your very difficult, traumatic section, I'm amazed at how well you've been holding up! I hope things with your father improve. Be kind to yourself!

afm- My neck and right shoulder have seized up entirely and I'm in a ton of pain and unable to move my head from side to side. It's happened to me before and normally I take strong anti-inflammatory and muscle relaxants but obviously I can't take anything now. I've no idea how I'm going to get any sleep! Sorry for the bitch session!


----------



## padbrat

aww Lee what a lovely lil blob you have there.... so lovely to see that and baby is bigger than your dates is even better! Growing well in there! Fantastic news chick and long may we mirror eachother!!!

Caz... OMG not long!!

Bumpy so sorry your Dad has taken a step back... at least Alfie is home and that is one thing less to worry about, am hoping your Dad bounces back really soon!

Melfry you are so slim! Looking fabby!

Hey Mighty! How are you hun? Has the spotting stopped?

Congrats Holly! Fantastic news you have made it to 2nd tri!

Hello Heart, Davis and Hope!!

Hello Fili and Kaz and Sara and all you lovely ladies here. I am so happy to be with you all!!! xx


----------



## MightyMom

Well, yes and no Pad. It stopped the day after it started, but it has come back again this week a bit. I'm not worried though, it is brown and I don't feel any cramps or anything abnormal. So many people have said they had 1st tri spotting, I am chocking it up to the fact that I begged for "a normal pregnancy." That's what I get for asking!


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Pad, hope you had a fab weekend. It's freaky how similar our pregnancies have been, long may it carry on, well for around 7.5 months or so :)

Mighty I am still having quite alot of the brown stuff after my bleed last Thurs am. I wish it would stop but I'm trying to ignore it x.


----------



## padbrat

Yep Mighty... that is what we get for wishing for a normal pregnancy! Long may it continue to be completely normal and average I say!!

Lee here here... another 7-7.5 months will do us both fine I say! And if Mighty is having an normal pregnancy... then i guess we are too! Wahoooooooo...


----------



## KatM

Hi All,

Tuckie,
How was your baby shower? Did you get almost everything you wanted?

Lee,
Love your little blob. He/She is bigger than mine at that point. I'll take that as a good sign.

Hopeful,
You have your hands so full with twins AND work. I don't know how you do it hon. 

Abi,
Congrats on 3rd tri. There are quite a few of us now.

Cazi,
Keep us updated!

Bumpy,
:hugs:
You have so much on your plate and I echo Sara in saying that you are handling things above and beyond well. It's okay to break down. You have been dealing with so much.

Sara,
Ouch. That is horrible. I have had that happen before I was pregnant and it was the worst.
How about chiropractic care? It might help put things in place if it is that severe. Hope it gets better.

Hi everyone else.

Here is my almost 29 week bump. I'm getting huge, lol.


----------



## tuckie27

Lots of milestones around here! :)

Cazi- yay on full term! You could go into labor any day now! 

Abi- welcome to 3rd tri hun. Time does seem to fly, doesn't it? 

Holly- congrats on 2nd tri and getting a ticker :)

Lee- beautiful blob pic! 

Bumpy- sorry to hear about your dad hun. Like the other girls said, you have so much on your plate right now. Glad your OH is helping you though :hugs:

Sara- sorry you're in pain :( it sucks being preg and not being able to take the good shit for our discomforts. I've had some sciatica pain the last few days and Tylenol just doesn't cut it! Hope it gets better soon! 

Kat- Gorgeous bump! You look great. 

Mighty- fX your spotting is nothing and over soon. You can look to Pad and Lee's situations for hope. Its not always the end as we've learned with many girls that have spotted here and gone on to be just fine. Our PARL brains just freak when we spot cause of what it's meant for us in the past.

Afm, baby shower was fun :) We had a good turnout and good food, music, and games. Some of the guys even played gamea too so that made it fun. My mom made cute little favors for everyone: she took a photo of me with my bump off the computer and made little bookmarks that said 'About to Pop' and attached them to individually wrapped popcorn. It was cute. I got a ton of clothes and some random necessities too. My friend got me the Boba baby wrap I wanted and OH's aunt got us swing. I had wanted the snugabunny but this one was free and it's still very nice. It's a Graco Sweet Snuggle. I didn't have a swing on my registry because I was going to order through Amazon but my OH and his uncle already put it together last night and i think it will be just fine (it got pretty good reviews too). My MIL got us the pack and play we wanted and my mom gt is the travel system. There are a few big items left but we also got some gift cards and I'm hoping my relatives that couldn't make it may send us something too. Now we have tons of stuff to got through, clothes to wash, and my OH is going to have to do some assembly. Anyways, it was a very nice shower :) 

Big pile of gifts on our bed
https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/799D9748-80D4-4571-A218-E40845A23304-2042-00000270506EBA8A_zps1e77719e.jpg

The swing
https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/1B72ED2C-4829-48F2-97E0-423E8B64B40E-2042-000002707A0058F2_zps2489d16f.jpg


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Sounds like a fun day with lots of cute presents!


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Sounds like you had a good time... I love that your mom got so creative with the party favors. Good haul too!!

Kat- You look stunning!

Mighty, Lee, Pad... sending serious "normal pregnancy' vibes your way.

afm- Unfortunately still feeling shitty. I'm hoping my massage therapist can do something about it at my appt tomorrow... she does acupuncture as well. In the meantime I've got close friend of my parents staying with us tonight... they have a house on an island here and I always see them when before they head back to the states for the winter. They're lovely people but tbh I'm not sure I'm really up for the intensity of it all... I'm in human blob mode!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning everyone! I don't stand a chance of remembering everything that I have read back since Friday but I'll try my best. 
Firstly Lee, god I love seeing your scan picture. And measuring ahead as well!! It makes me so happy. Sending seriously good, normal happy pregnancy vibes to you, Pad and Mighty Mom. 
Tasha - so so sorry. 
Sara, I do hope you feel better soon and your guest isn't too intrusive. If you feel like being a blob, be a blob. Take it easy and relax. 
Kat - looking beautiful as always. Honestly you could be a model and do a pregnancy shoot. You look so well. I can't believe how your bump has suddenly popped either, I'm sure the last photo you posted it was hardly noticeable. It's still very neat and compact. 
Tuckie what a great haul! Pleased you had fun at the shower. That swing is very pretty. 
Holly- happy second tri! It's a really great place to be. 
Bumpy - I really wish you weren't going through this. Sending love and thoughts. Alfie is doing so well and you must be amazingly proud of what you have achieved with him. 
Cazi - any more developments? 
Fili, hope you had a good time at your parents and your nephew was thrilled with his cake. 
Mom 2 - how are you? 
Melfy, Lexi, Abi, and everyone I have not mentioned I hope you are all ok and hi to all our Marl ladies who pop in! 
Afm - an extremely hectic weekend down in London for Marks sisters memorial service, but it was wonderful. I was feeling very ropey with a horrible cold. We travelled down on Friday morning (it's about a 5 hour drive and we need to stop for toilet and nappy changes on the way.) All four of us were staying in a family room in a Travelodge, which is a very basic hotel chain. It was Edie's first time staying in a hotel and she was beyond excited. Most of Marks family were staying there too so we all got the bus to Kings College Hospital where his sister had worked since the 1980's as a nursing sister in the Intensive Care Unit. It turns out she had done some amazing work there that a lot of her family weren't aware of. The staff had put on a wonderful memorial service in the hospital chapel, which was full of joy and celebration for her life along with a couple of hymns and prayers and some of her favourite music. I was so proud of my daughter who sat through the hour long service without saying a word. The service was followed by a party with speeches and photos and tributes from her husband and daughter, and fireworks and Chinese lanterns. It was wonderful. 
The following morning we met with the other family members for breakfast and took the children to Crystal Palace Park for a run round. It was gorgeous weather, and was just a perfect morning. Mark was struggling a bit with the prospect of his sisters memorial , as I think the whole family were, especially as it had been a few weeks since she had passed away and there had been no proper funeral, but he really enjoyed it and has been a lot less tense since. 
My plan for today is to go to the doctors as I now have a chest and sinus infection, which I know I need antibiotics to shift. 
I'm also getting Mark motivated and together we are starting to get stuff organised and space cleared for the baby. The next phase is the garage so I can dig out the big pram and get it cleaned up. It's a huge job. 
Sorry for that great long post.


----------



## bumpyplease

Morning lovelies
Can I just say thanks for all your kind words re my dad, means so much! He's no worse so I'm holding onto that at the moment.
Sara I hope u feel better soon take it easy
Kat you are stunningly beautiful you defo have that pregnancy glow going on! You really have suddenly popped I agree with what mrsm said! Yummy mummy to be!
Tuckie wow your shower sounds awesome what a great haul of gifts you must be delighted!
Cazi my betting is very soon for you! My bet is next week some time! I'm guessing team blue!
Mrsm I'm glad the memorial service went well, it sounds a truly wonderful memory of her life!
Just - I think with c sec it's 4-6 weeks. Annoying though as its been 2 1/2 weeks and I feel physically fine I'm going to ring my ins company today and double check with them. If u are definitely having a c sec delivery I would recommend taking a nighty. I took 2 pairs of pjs and couldn't wear them as they rubbed on my wound. I also had black shorts style pants which were no good and had to get some sexy high waisted ones!! Think they were about £3 for a pack of 4 from primark. I'm still wearing them now and living in maternity leggings as they come up high and won't aggravate my wound at all.

Right gotta dash hungry bubba to feed - hope everyone I Avnet mentioned is good too xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, sorry I forgot to mention your possible section. Hope it goes well, if that's the route they are taking. 
Bumps I hope you recover soon.


----------



## sara1

Good to see you Mismig! I'm glad to hear that the memorial for Mark's sister went so well. It sounds as if it was lovely and she was very well loved. Serious kudos to Edie for sitting through and hour long service! 
Now get yourself to the dr and get something for that infection. Get some rest!!


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, the memorial service sounds lovely. Hope you've manged to get some anti-biotics and are feeling better soon.

Bumpy, sorry to hear about your dad, just want you to know I'm thinking about you.

Kat, love the pic, you look amazing with your bump.

Sara, how's the shoulder and neck today. Hope it's eased up.

Cazi, good luck, very exciting it could be any time now.

Tuckie, the shower sounds like a great day.

Just, good luck. I will call by later when I have more time to reply to your earlier post.

AFM. Bit of a crap time, some of you may remember about DH's sisters pregnancy and how upset I was about it earlier in the year and I still don't speak to any of them as was protecting my emotional well being, anyway, she had her baby yesterday and it escalated into a huge argument. I had told DH that I did not want to see pics of him with this baby especially after our scare last week as I find it upsetting and am worried it will bring back lots of painful memories for me. I can't believe that last night the pics are all over FB, thanks to a particularly mindless relative. I have to say I felt crushed by this, I got very stressed and upset and just feel like I need to remove myself from the situation as I need to concentrate on my own pregnancy.
I am going to stay with my mum and dad for the week, far from ideal but I really think I need the break from here and to be with people that can support me at the moment.
Just need to rant, and get that out ther. I know you will all understand.

On a brighter note that is everything I was dreading this year out of the way now, so can try and concentrate on some positives now :)

Sorry for the negativity guys, I'm sure I'll feel better later in the day. I am deliberating breaking the news to my mum and dad tonight. It's her 60th birthday tomorrow but I just don't know and it's still so early, I am only 6wk, 5 days today.

x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I remember all the upset with the pregnancy well. I saw on Facebook last night you were planning on going to stay with your mum and dad and wondered what was going on at home. Like you say, at least the things you were dreading have happened now, and as we all know, weirdly in this journey we have all been on, babies are easier to deal with than pregnancies and bumps. It sounds like going to stay with your family for a week is a great idea and as your pregnancy progresses you will not need to waste any energy stressing out about this girl. What a fantastic time to break the news to your parents too. 
And 6+5 is getting closer and closer to safety. 
Been to the doctor, he asked how far along I was and I said 26 weeks and he said "just about halfway then". Silly man!!


----------



## sara1

Lee- That's tough! I remember the situation with your SIL and how much pain and tension it caused at the time. I hope your Dh comes around to the fact that you really need to focus on you and your baby right now. Personally I could never have faced a newborn in first tri... I'm just now beginning to feel like I can look at babies I see and not feel that horrible complicated pang of fear and guilt, longing and resentment. Getting away to your parents sounds like an excellent idea. I'm sure they will be overjoyed if you tell them tomorrow, especially with your mom's birthday, but you have to decide what's right for you and what will result in the most positive and peaceful atmosphere.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Mrs M and Sara. I am going to see my sisters baby this week too, so a big step for me. He is so tiny and still in special care. My sister has been very good about everything and extremely sensitive so I'm hoping I keep it together and I know I will feel so proud of myself if I can do this.
I'm looking forward to the time away and my 12 year old niece just called me from school to announce she is staying with me tonight, how sweet.

MrsM seen your FB update and like I said those kind of silly comments are enough to put you into early labour, I despair sometimes lol x

Sara, I was reading your post and halfway through, pregnancy hormones kicked in and I started crying. WTF!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, just seen you were tagged in a baby photo it came up on my newsfeed on Facebook. Was that her?


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahh hugs lee thinking of u honey x

Mrs m hope you feel better soon....silly doctor!

AFM- having a good day, took Alfie to get weighed and my chunk has put on a lb in a week which they said was fantastic for his size so I'm well chuffed with my hungry monster. He's now 5lb 12. Also just phoned my insurance company and surprisingly they don't do any driving restrictions and said as soon as I feel comfortable I can drive again so I can start doing a few hospital runs and not have to rely on anyone. Sooo glad I called them!!!!


----------



## LeeC

Think that was my sisters baby Noah, MrsM, he is still in special care, I don't think even they would be that insensitive, but there again, you never know x.


----------



## Tasha

Lee, sorry that people are being so insensitive. When I met my nephew (first one and should of been just two months younger than Riley Rae), I was so scared of all the emotions I would feel but it was just love, pure love. I hope meeting your nephew is as special :hugs: 

MRS M, that made me laugh. Looks like you're having a 52 week long pregnancy. Imagine a year long pregnancy :shock:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah right that's not so bad then Lee. Tasha, I know. I felt like asking him if he thought I had the gestation of a rhino or something. 
Bumpy, he is doing so well with his weight, and that's fantastic that you can drive as soon as you feel able to.


----------



## filipenko32

Bumps so sorry your dad is suffering, thinking of you. The girls are right you have so much on at the moment :hugs: 

Sara sorry you're suffering pregnancy is hard enough without all the added aches and no meds! 

Lee, memo was ahead of dates too :yipee: so so so happy for you Hun, this is your rainbow baby. 

Tuckie your baby shower looks amazing!!

Mighty mom, it's definitely true that spotting and even some heavier bleeding can mean successful pregnancy - I had it at 9 weeks and no one knew why! Will be hoping to get it next pregnancy lol!

Kat you look fantastic! :cloud9: 

Mrs migg will pop onto your journal 

Me and hubs are Ill. We have a sickness and diarrhoea bug. I threw up 6 times yesterday to the point where it was just water, it was so painful. Just feeling achy today but under the weather, really hoping memo is ok, can feel kicks should be ok. Anyone else ever caught a bug? 

:hi: everyone else xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, thats great news about Alfie's weight gain, sounds like he's coming on leaps and bounds!

MrsM, I hope you get antibiotics, sounds like your feeling very rough. Hope your better soon!

Lee, I feel that I have so much in common with you. I can totally understand how your feeling about the birth of these babies. Noone else understands it unless you've been through losses. I know how much you've been dreading this year. I know the birth of your sister's baby is tough but as you say she is sensitive as to how you must be feeling. But your sister in law's baby sounds exactly like what I went through last year. 
Im sure I told you all about it but basically I had my two miscarriages whilst my sister in law was 6 months pregnant and still to this day she is yet to acknowledge what happened to me. I found the birth of their baby really difficult and my emotions were everywhere. I argued about it with my husband aswell that I couldnt see the baby etc. etc. but I just had to be tough and face it. At the end of the day its an innocent wee baby.
Everytime we were in family company with the in laws when the baby was there I just felt so low. 
Its a horrible feeling, you cant help your emotions and how sad you will feel about it , and yet you get angry with yourself because deep down the rational you will know that everyone is entitled to be happy about the birth of a new baby.
Only now am I getting better around pregnant people and babies. For a while there it was a total struggle. Even in April when I was only about 7 weeks pregnant and a nervous wreck we got invited to a house party of a couple that we know and I couldnt face going as she was heavily pregnant at the time. My husband couldnt understand it when I tried to explain that I just didnt want to go for that reason, he kept reminding me that I was pregnant too but its something that I struggled to explain to him.
I hope these next weeks fly by for you and you get to your 12/13 week scan and make your announcement, its most definetely your turn.
Getting away to your parents sounds like a good idea to keep yourself together, and I think you should tell your parents now that you've had a scan and seen that little heartbeat!
Also as extremely difficult as it is try not to give your husband a hard time over being happy about the baby. If you place yourself in his shoes imagine how he must feel. Its only natural that he will be really happy for his sister and this new baby. It must be hard for him too being caught between. But it is completely normal how your feeling as I was in your exact shoes last year.x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I totally understand too. With me it wasn't family members but close friends from my postnatal group. We all started trying for our second babies at the first time, I was first to fall pregnant and while I had my two miscarriages all six of them got successfully pregnant. I ended up being the last. Of course it is ok now but there were some such low points. The worst was in January, when two of them announced their pregnancies to me on the same day. I completely broke down. At the same time two of the girls at work fell pregnant too. I just couldn't escape it. It turned me into someone I didn't like being for a while. Work held a baby shower for one of the girls, and I was about 7 weeks pregnant and I couldn't face it either. Mark didn't understand. We have to do so much to protect ourselves, and it is so damned hard. Like the girls say Lee as this pregnancy progresses you will find it easier. 
Fili I'm sorry to hear you have been so poorly. Me-mo will be fine, look at what Pups went through with her HG, but make sure you stay hydrated and look after yourself.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just read that your feeling so ill Fili. Thats not so good! I hate being sick at the best of times let alone being pregnant. Im sure little Me-Mo is just fine snug where he is. I hope it passes soon :hugs:

Im in a bit of a dilema as whether to have the flu jag. Ive been offered it through my work as Im pregnant but dont know whether its worth having done. I hate the thought of coming down with anything whilst pregnant.

MrsM, I guess we all have a story to tell about how we can relate to struggling being around pregnant people and babies. As you said it does turn you into a person that you dont like. Im just so grateful now that we are all having our well deserved turn.
On here you realise that we are all in the same boat and have felt the exact same way and we're not just crazy ladies!


----------



## Hollybush75

Scan was great, baby spot on, lovely heartbeat, moving arms around and saw it's legs kick out at the same time.....but I went for a wee after my appointment and to my horror I was bleeding (must point out NO pain at all). Midwife got me back in to see consultant, he swabbed me, cervix is closed tight but there was a little blood up there :(. Scanned me again, baby still fine, kicking away, heartbeat banging away. Have been told to rest up for a bit, wait and see. I'm seeing him again in a week (was originally 2 weeks!!!) but if bleeding gets worse with pain then I am to contact ante-natal. Just went for another wee, wiped and there is nothing, not even a spot of brown so keeping fingers very tightly crossed.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Sara,
I hope the massage does you some good. Having a locked up body on top of all our other pregnancy woes sucks. Maybe the acupuncture will help.

MrsMigg,
It sounds like such a lovely memorial and I am grateful that it seems to have eased DH's tension. Wow, on your LO not saying a word for an entire hour.
I hope you get better real quick. Sounds like an awful infection.
You are almost joining us 3rd Tri girls!!! If 26 weeks was halfway, I don't know if I could make it.

Bumpy,
Good new about you being able to drive and baby Alfie being such a hungry hippo =). I hope your dad continues to recover.

Lee,
I'm sorry that you are going through additional stress with DH. It's the last thing you need right now and some space and Mom and Dad's might be the safe place you rest to incubate. I know this is the furthest you have gotten in any pregnancy and for many of us that meant our sticky beans. I never got a HB prior to Baby Grey. I am sending only positive vibes your way that this too will be your super, sticky bean.
As for FB, I deleted my page after my MCs. I was tired of reading people's crap and being bothered my nonsense. Or actually having co-workers comment about my very private losses. I have not regretted the decision. I don't know how active you are on FB, but that is alternative. They just put your page on hold.

Fili,
wow, you sound like you are terribly ill. yuck to having it come out of both ends. =( Get better soon.

Holly,
Congrats on 2nd tri and a great scan. The mild spotting seems to have stopped and actually might have been from the exam. 

AFM,
Thanks for all the sweet bump comments. I am definitely in full bloom.
3rd tri girls: Is anyone else getting awful, bladder kicks and punches? I wish Grey would flip and kick me in the stomach like he has the whole pregnancy until this week. The bladder shots make me wince.


----------



## pink80

Yes Kat, the kicks make me wince when it's on my bladder or 'lady parts' !

Also the head is wedged in my ribs which is so painful - hope bubs turns soon xxx


----------



## heart tree

Holly did you have a transvaginal scan? Maybe the probe irritated your cervix? I'm glad to hear your baby is doing well. Take it very easy hon. 

Kat, you have bloomed indeed! You look amazing. 

Gotta run, but am reading. xo


----------



## Hollybush75

no heart it was abdo. No idea where or why but it's just a waiting game right now and I'm not really stressed as I saw baby twice and it is fine.


----------



## LeeC

Holly. Great news on scan and seeing baby move, what is it with us RPL girls and bleeding in pregnancy, as if we aren't nervous enough.

Gotta dash heading down south to my mums, catch up with everyone soon x.


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Holly!! :yipee: so happy for you! I think it's safe to say we have all bled during pregnancy!! Xx

Just been to docs for a check up, baby was dopplered and all is well. He said it's a virus and to just drink water. Relieved. Feeling really weak though, just going to rest.


----------



## LeeC

Fili, take it easy and get plenty of rest like doc said, hope you feel better soon x.


----------



## Hollybush75

Well I've had some more hit the pad and when wiping but it's very brown. I just have to keep hopeful it doesn't turn worse and cramps/pain stays away.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Kat you are indeed looking blooming fab!

Filli and Sara so sorry you are all feeling rubbish... am sending lots of get wells to you both x

Tuckie nice pressies and the chair is lovely x

MrsM what a lovely tribute... she must have been well loved and respected. 

Just hello chick x

Lee bloody family are frikkin horrible sometimes. You go and get pampered at your mum and dad's... you deserve it!

Holly take heart that you saw your lovely baby wriggling around. Am sending lots of hope to you x

Hello there Heart!

Well I went back to work today and I am absolutely exhausted and feel like crap. To be fair they have been very good and even offered me to work part time until I reach 13 wks (here's hoping) when things should settle down. At the time I said no... now I reconsidering... maybe it is just because Hubby is away again and I am feeling a little worried now the scan is creeping up on me?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news on teh scan Holly. Dont worry about the bleeding. It can indeed be your cervix thats irritated or somewhere else. The brown will still be remnants from the fresh blood earlier.
I had my 13 week scan and then went public and then at 14 weeks I had more bleeding, mostly brown and I cried my eyes out expecting the worst and just couldnt believe it after we'd told everyone. Anyway I pushed for a scan and everything was absolutely fine. I've had several episodes of spotting and bleeding during this pregnancy and all has went fine.

Pink, I know that we are at the same stage in pregnancy. This baby of mines is jabbing into my right rib too but I had a scan last week and asked them if it was a foot or something, they said that it is its bum! Baby is head down, ass up and legs kicked to the side haha. I reckon yours may be the same by the sounds of it.
I dont know if the baby will stay head down now or may move again. I have another growth scan at 34 weeks so will know then!


----------



## MightyMom

Mrs Miggins said:


> Lee, just seen you were tagged in a baby photo it came up on my newsfeed on Facebook. Was that her?

I read that and my jaw dropped.



LeeC said:


> Think that was my sisters baby Noah, MrsM, he is still in special care, I don't think even they would be that insensitive, but there again, you never know x.

Then I read that and am COMPLETELY relieved! For a moment I thought I might need to book a transatlantic flight to go slap someone!

*Lee*, I know exactly how you feel. My SIL was pregnant at the same time as my first loss, so all of her milestones were MY milestones. It was massively emotional after she gave birth and I had had three losses already. I still can't really look at pics of her daughter, I think about what might have been with my angel.

Now she is pregnant. AGAIN. Not like she could afford the last one (or the two before that!). She still isn't married. Which usually wouldn't bother me, but she keeps alluding to the fact that she sometimes thinks she'll go find someone better and I'm like "Why do you keep making babies with him then??" She had a bloody scare this pregnancy and was all over Facebook with the "God take this burden for me" and all sorts of other nonsense prayers. Then the bleeding stops and she is fine and her page is plastered with DH's family saying things like "God always gives to the righteous" and other such musings. Which made me fuming mad because I felt like "Oh, so I'm not RIGHTEOUS enough? WTF?!" But DH has never told his family about my pregnancies or m/cs. The last thing either of us need are a bunch of prayers. No offense to the religious here (I myself attend mass) but I find too much disdain for God when I think of my m/cs. And now SIL is pregnant with a fourth child she can't afford and complaining about it and I swear I don't want to even tell his family about the baby until MAY.

Sorry, long vent. I feel bad for being so bitter, I know everyone deserves to be happy about pregnancy. I'm just mad that she is so carefree and I'm counting the days until 12 weeks!

*MrsMig*: The memorial sounds really lovely. I hope that the closure helps everyone with the tension. I can't believe your doc said "almost" half way!! Dude, she's in the third tri. That's "almost done!"

*Bumpy*: I'm so glad you are able to drive again! That will really help.

*Fili*: I hope Memo is enjoying the symphony of intestinal movement! ;)

*Holly*: Congrats on the scan!! I know the bleeding is scary but you got to see your LO with a hb twice, so at least you know all is well. :)

*Kat*: I hope Grey stops kicking you in the bladder. The cervix shots are the worst, but at least you don't pee yourself. :haha:

*Pad*: You should take it easy at work! The 1st tri is so exhausting anyway, I would love to be able to work part time until 13 weeks. Unfortunately I can't so I sometimes wake up drooling all over my keyboard with YTREWQ on my forehead. ;)


----------



## padbrat

hahahhaa Mighty! At least you don't fall asleep in meetings... confess I did today... opppsie... at least I didn't snore... phew!


----------



## KatM

Pad,
I don't know what you do for a living. If it's stressful or taxing, I encourage you to go to PT if your family can afford it. I was so exhausted 1st tri, I would nap for up to 4 hours in the afternoon AND fall asleep by 9pm. DH and I were on a month Holiday and he had to go to all the cruise ship shows by himself!
Otherwise, just try to rest and allow yourself to snooze during those boring meetings, lol. It's great to hear how flexible your work is being. 

Holly,
I know it is waaaaay easier said than done to not worry. I won't bother. Just rest assured that cervix bumps can break those engorged blood vessels and cause spotting.

Just,
The things to look forward to... bum in the ribs, hahahah.

Mightymom,
Thanks for the good laugh about computer keys on your forehead. DH woke up from a nap at his desk when his old boss entered one time. His boss asked him "do you have any questions?" after reviewing some info. DH replied, "just one. do i have an indent on my forehead from the desk?". His boss replied yes and they both laughed.


----------



## MightyMom

LOL Kat, I wish I was only kidding. :) I actually fell asleep on my keyboard last week and woke up to 79 pages of jfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjf.
LOL!!!


----------



## filipenko32

hahahahha mighty mom :rofl: 

Pad tiredness extreme tiredness like i have never known was my biggest strongest symptom hun


----------



## bumpyplease

Mighty mum that's hilarious!!

Holly hoping the bleeding has stopped now and hoping all the ladies feeling ill or tired have rested and have a good day. I am shattered!!! Screaming baby from 9-2am for the second night in a row, last night was awful nothing would console him. Think it's colic so gonna take a walk up the shops today in the sunshine and get some infacol as we ALL need sleep tonight!! But suprise suprise he is fast asleep right now!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats Holly x hope the bleeding has stopped xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mighty mom that made me laugh! Holly I hope the bleeding stops soon. Bleeding is always horrible but I suppose it was well timed as you could get checked straight away. 
Bumpy, I never found Infacol to work but the Dentinox colic drops worked a treat.


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm pleased to report no more bleeding and just some very very light brown stains in my discharge. I popped my Cyclogest in quite low down last night just in case my cervix is irritated. I'm still feeling sick and "pregnant" which is good plus I did some mega positive thoughts before sleep in how the baby was alive and most definitely kicking before and after the bleed. Baby was measured by BPD yesterday as my consultant said it was too big now and too wriggly to do CRL! I love how it's too big to do CRL - keep growing baby. Please....

Pad, I used to nod off at my work desk on a number of occasions between 8 and 11 weeks, mainly after eating lunch. I hated the near exhaustion but just dealt with it by having very early nights.


----------



## filipenko32

Holly that's great news! :yipee: don't know what BPD is though!!


----------



## Hollybush75

It's Biparietal Diameter, basically measures the size of baby's head


----------



## MightyMom

Yay Holly!! Glad it seems to be getting better. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hubs is really ill now! He is much worse than I was. He's got full blown flu, cold, headache, sickness and diarrhoea! It's really unnerving seeing him like that. I still have some nausea today but nothing like yesterday -not actually been sick. I'm really hoping to recover fully and quickly, worried me-mo is being exposed to hub's extras too :-(. Think I will wait till tomorrow before ringing the doctor for him. We have our 3d scan tomorrow but don't think he will make it :-( don't really want to go without him.


----------



## Mrskg

Great news Holly x

Aw poor hubby fili hope he make a miraculous recovery for scan tomorrow xx


----------



## filipenko32

Girls I would seriously think about getting a flu jab it's going around!! I am going to get one either tomorrow or thursday and I'm not going back into a germy school until I am fully better. I think you can get them in pharmacies in supermarkets in the uk or just see your gp. It's perfectly safe to get one in pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've booked one Fil but they only run clinics at certain times. My doctors is doing one clinic on October 13th and one on November 10th! So I'm going October 13th.


----------



## Hollybush75

I've just had another bleed
Not pleased :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear that Holly. Even though you had the scan so recently it's still so unnerving isn't it. Have you got a Doppler?


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- I had a horrible stomach bug a couple weeks ago and I ended up going to ER and baby was just fine. We really take it all and babies tend to be safe in there. The only serious worries are dehydration and/or high fever. I went in because I couldn't keep fluids down and was worried l about Bay not getting enough. I got 2 liters of IV fluids and was able to keep my fever down with Tylenol. They checked me for contractions and checked baby too. She was fine, it was me that was going through hell! Lol I also had a cold earlier in my pregnancy and Heart assured me baby had all my immunities and would be okay.

Holly- can you get a scan? :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

I have another scan scheduled for Monday but as I'm not bleeding heavy and have no pain at all they won't do anything. I just have to wait it out. It's annoying more than anything.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much tuckie that makes me feel better!! :hugs: glad you're better now, it's awful isn't it? 

Holly don't worry Hun, I know how annoying / worrying it is but hang in there. For my second pregnancy (hopefully!!) I will be looking for bleeding as a good sign! It's scary though :hugs: my sister had it too and she has never had a mc. She has 2 children. She had it with both.


----------



## padbrat

Bah to bleeding Holly... it is horrible isn't it. Hope it goes away soon chick!

Fili that is bad news about Hubby... I have only had 'true flu' once in my life... was truly miserable and it still makes me laugh when people say they have the flu when in fact they have a cold... how do I know... cos they aren't flat on their back moaning in agony... your Hubby sounds like he has true flu... hope he feels better soon chick x

May take yours and Mrs M's advice and get a flu jab too....

Hey MrsK!

Mighty you make me laugh... and I so know where you are coming from... though am feeling surprisingly awake today.. still troughing like a pig mind you (picked onions, crackers and chilli coated peanuts currently)....YUM
Tuckie are you over your illness now? I hope so x


----------



## sara1

Holly- Sorry to hear you've had another bleed. It can be so scary! Could the cyclogest be irritating your cervix? One idea that has worked for a few people on here is to, ahem, use the backdoor. If it is your cervix it might give it a chance to recover and hopefully give you some peace of mind. 

Fili- Poor hubby sounds like he's really suffering! I hope he recovers enough to go with you for your scan. A flu jab sounds like an excellent idea... it will also provide lingering protection for Memo after he's born. 

Bumpy- Thinking of you and your dad. Great to hear little Alfie's packing on the pounds!

Mighty- Your post made me giggle! 

afm- feeling a bit better after seeing my massage therapist... but I've been banned from the pool for a week:( Apparently the muscles in my shoulder had seized up to the point that they were pinching my nerve ... which explains the pain radiating down my entire arm. Otherwise, excluding a ravenous appetite and a few braxton hicks, I've little to report. I've a scan on Thursday which I'm getting really excited about.

Hope everyone's doing well!!!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Holly x 

:wave: pad how you getting on when's your next scan? X 

Good luck for our scan on Thursday Sara x

I've never had flu thank goodness x I wont be getting the flu jab funnily enough most people who get flu have had the jag :wacko: I done a lot of research on vaccines after the hpv jag was introduced an it's really put me off vaccines x an my wee girl suffered a vaccine injury (squint) straight after her mmr x I'm dreading having to decide about vaccines for this wee one x


----------



## padbrat

hey MrsK... thanks for asking... my scan is on Friday heaven help me! Not thinking about it.. lalalalalala 

*sticks fingers in ears and closes eyes tight!


----------



## Mrskg

Me an big mouth making you think about it :rofl: are you in the uk? For some reason I keep thinking your us :wacko:


----------



## tuckie27

Holly- the waiting/not knowing is terrible hun. Hang in there. 

Pad- oh I'm much better now. That bug was a couple weeks ago. Thanks :) 

Sara- glad the massage helped some :) I have an insatiable appetite too! I ate so much last night and just kept going lol felt like such a porker but I just couldn't get enough! I haven't experienced any BH yet though. What's that like? 

Kat- which diaper pail did you end up with? I remember you saying you had the consumer reports. I wanted one I could use any bag for. Leaning toward the ubbi pail but I need to ask heart how she likes it so far. 

Afm, other than eating and sleeping a lot, im in full blown nesting mode! Washed all the clothes and blankets we got at the shower and hung and folded and organized all of her things. Now I'm scouring amazon for all the extras we still need and trying to decide what to order. I have a few coupons to use at babies r us for some remaining registry items as well. So much to do! If she comes early, I don't know what I'll do!


----------



## padbrat

MrsK... I am in the UK... lovely Blighty!

Tuckie... pleased you are all recovered and fully nesting! You have been busy!


----------



## tuckie27

Pad-fX for your scan on Friday! 

Hi Mrs K!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never had a bleed this time round but I did have irritation in the cervix and a tiny little bit of pink, I ended up using the rear entrance for the progesterone and it helped. 
I'm having the flu jab because I have a real weakness with those sorts of bugs, hence what I've got right now. I know I might end up with a bit of it from the vaccine but if it gives me a year of no flu it's worth it. 
Tuckie I'm pleased to hear you are feeling better and Sara, pleased the massage helped. I'm going to the salon where I work on Thursday for a massage, HD brows and a pedicure. I'm so excited! 
My bump has changed a little in the last couple of days. Yesterday it felt smaller, which I thought maybe due to me losing a bit of weight as I haven't had much appetite this week, but today it looks lower as well. It was very high. Did anyone else notice a slight drop at the end of second tri?


----------



## Mrskg

Hi tuckie great to hear you're nesting :cloud9: I'm sure you'll be ready when she comes xx

Mrsmig I used back door for prog too for the exact reason I was scared it would cause irritation an cause a bleed x can't answer you q about dropping but I'm sure is normal to change shape x


----------



## KatM

Hi All,

Bumpy,
The joys of mommyhood. Hope you get some zzzzzs tonight.

Holly,
Your scan was good, so I am intending it to be nothing.

Fili,
Feel better.

Mrsmigg,
I just keep getting bigger and bigger, but it sounds like your baby just moved. You are feeling lots of movement right?

Tuckie,
consumer reports did NOT cover that. they were limited to very few items. I went with a cute monkey wet bag to store my cloth diapers. i'm not using a pail since I most likely will do laundry daily.

Pad,
what did you decide about work?

Sara,
a whole week? that sucks. I haven't had (or at least have not noticed) a BH. What do you think of them.

Hi to everyone else.

AFM,
29 weeks today! I am very grateful to be here and know that Grey is very viable and continues to grow stronger and stronger. I have a scan next Thursday and can't wait to see how he has grown. Besides this, studying for Real Estate Exam (just so DH and I can save commission when buying a home), washed ALL the baby clothes, cleared up debacle with my crib mattress, and made a lasagna (DH will be pleased).


----------



## melfy77

Holly: I'm sure your baby is doing great, but I totally understand your worries:hugs: 

Fili: your poor hubby sounds really sick, I hope he gets better soon:thumbup:

And if that ok with you ladies, I would like to have a little RANT time:growlmad: Speaking of DH, anyone wants to switch hers with mine for a few days? Mine is driving me nuts!!!! I'm probably repeating myself, but we have two indoor cats. They don't eat rodents, raw meat or anything like that. They are loving and caring animals and they help me to keep my sanity. When I got pregnant, hubby told me he didn't want me to change the kitty litter. He was away for 2 weeks so I had to do it, and gloves and a mask on, but not worried because they are indoor cats. But now he's back. I'm happy to have him around, of course, but right now, I would just kick him in the but and make hime sleep on the couch. In my mind, a kitty litter has to be cleaned often. At least every 2 days for me, but not even once a week for my husband. So it's disgusting, it smells, I hate it and he knows it. The poor cats, well one of them pooped in the tub and peed on the bed (probably was not even the same one!!!). I don't blame the cats, I'd do the exact same. But he does, and he told me not to tell him it was because of the kitty litter because it was bull***t. Seriously?!:dohh: The thing is full of junk and barely has any left and you tell me this is has NOTHING to do with it, that our cats are just mean creatures??? So now he's pissed, and I'm even more pissed off. he complains about the mattress still being wet, acting like a child, yet I'm the crazy one because i can cope with dishes on the counter and clothes on the floor but asking him to change the kitty litter twice a week is too much?! So now it's past midnight, I'm tired but don't wanna go to bed with him. Couch seems perfect anyway. And I've got a cold, so I'm cranky and tired and just feel like crying:cry: 

Honnestly, in the morning, I'm putting gloves and mask on and am gonna clean this box because honnestly I have more risk getting the disease from eating raw veggies than getting it with my cats!! Am I insane??

Phew...sorry for the long story. Feeling better though:blush:


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- I think my bump has shifted up and down too haha Im not sure if it's just me or what I'm wearing but I know what you mean.

Kat- too bad the consumer reports weren't more thorough. Happy 29 weeks! :) lasagna sounds yummy! Mmm

Melfy- sorry OH is upsetting you :hugs: I don't think asking him to clean the kitty litter 2x per week is asking too much. I'm sure with your having a cold too, you're feeling extra bad. Men can be so insensitive sometimes. Maybe you can try talking about it tomorrow?

Afm, just ordered my diaper bag backpack! It's an okkatots in grey and it was pretty pricey but I figured it'll be worth it because we'll still be using it through the toddler years and then some. Plus, it's not feminine so OH can carry it around too. He's a 'man's man' so I knew he wouldn't carry anything pink or purple :p


----------



## filipenko32

Aww melfy :hugs: I don't think that's asking too much if the cats are as much loved by your dh ESPECIALLY when you're pregnant, he has to pull his weight. I would expect my dh to do that at least. Does he know the risks even though they must be small in your case? Cats dont mix with me. We had planned to stay at hub's friends on sat night and i thought id be ok if they kept the cats out of our bedroom. As soon as my head hit the pillow i started wheezing. Knowing this would turn into a full blown asthma attack and severe rash (i dont normally have asthma) i had to drive home (3.5hours drive) with drunk hubby in the front dribbling and slurring his words! Anyway that is irrelevant. Has it got beyond a point where you can have a gentle explaining pleading words with your hubs? Can understand why youre angry i would be too. Will not swap mine as dont want you to get ill! Sorry you've got a cold too :hugs: :hugs:

Sara so sorry you're in pain Hun :hugs::hugs: and with everything you have to put up with aswell re 
injections not fair at all!!!!! :growlmad: I am so glad the massage helped and it helps to have a 
diagnosis too doesn't it? Xxxx


I'm off to the scan on my own this morning, hubs is way too ill, he's been groaning in his sleep :nope: hate seeing him like that. Im feeling very very weak so going to get taxis where I can and wrap up really warm. Got to see my me-mo! Anyway they give you a DVD with moving images recorded so hubs can watch that. Wondering if me-mo will behave and not be tummy and face down all the time lol! He's shy! I'm up at 6am for a 9.45 appointment because I just feel so sick if I am rushed in the mornings and also it takes me an hour to finish on the loo with this constant constipation :haha: I'm turning into a monster with my constant burping and the rest of it. Pregnancy is sooo glamorous, hubs will never find me attractive again and our sex life is NON existent :rofl: god knows how he is coping with that! Haven't found any evidence of special assistance in the form of mags or internets pages!! :rofl: maybe that's why he's so Ill haha!


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie great idea about the bag! Never thought about our oh's having to traipse around with bright pink nappy bags with hearts and flowers and buns on lol! :rofl: I know that
Mrs mig doesn't like those kind of bags anyway so her hubs will be saved from blushes!


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- :haha: @ your 'glamorous' pregnancy side effects, too funny. I can relate: I just discovered my 1st hemorrhoid this last week :dohh:


----------



## Hollybush75

fili, I giggled at your glamourous comment and also our poor sex starved significant others. My consultant said a resounding NO to my request to perhaps restart my sex life, then after the bleed he said "the request the restart intercourse......forget it for a long time" !!!!! When I told DH he practically sulked :haha: I am hoping though as soon as I start to feel less sick and tired that I may be able to "help out" as it were!

Good luck for your scan today and hope it is amazing!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been around. Such a busy week. Had my baby shower on Sunday after many many hours of preparation, but it was totally worth it! I was so blessed! We held it in the community hall and planned for 30 people, which was about perfect! The ladies who through me the shower went all out! The decor was amazing! I'm keeping lots of it for Gloriana's room. It lasted 3 hours, we did lots of games and had a wonderful meal. It was topped off with an incredible pink, princess cake!
I can't believe the amount of gifts I received! People are so generous! My dining table is covered in baby stuff waiting to be put away! I had to take some stuff back because it was duplicates (I received 3 baby books and 7 fleece blankets!) and just the stuff I returned was $200! I was able to use that to order my car seat and buy my swing! I feel like I'm finally getting ready!
Hubby still has to put the carpet in the nursery so I can get it set up. Only 30 days left till my due date!


----------



## filipenko32

That's wonderful mom2!! :cloud9: great that you got something you needed too for swaps. 

I know the glamour ey?! Last week I went to the swimming pool with my hubs. I got out of the pool first and stood to wait for him, thinking oh it's quite good I don't have to breathe in anymore it's ok to have a fat tum in a cozzy, when hubs interrupts my thoughts with: "erm... You have a bit of a wig going on" Thinking it was my hair he was talking about I said, oh well I'm going to wash it in a minute! To which he looked confused and said "yes but you'll still have it! I mean I think you need to wax down there!" so off I walked backed to the changing rooms shame faced and wondering where to put myself :rofl: I mean with a combination of not actually being able to see down there anymore to shave or wax and can't be bothered cos you're too preggo tired how is a girl supposed to manage!!!? To conclude this story I have allocated this particular job to my hubs since he is so observant :rofl: that'll teach him. 


And oh yes tuckie, after my 50 minute bum numbing round on the loo this morning I discovered bleeding from where lots of lovely ladies on here prefer to put their progesterone pessseries ie the bum hole! Lovely. I know have piles or something 60 year old women get! Wonder if hubs can sort that out too! :rofl: 

Will post pics later! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

* know. Meant 'now'


----------



## sara1

:hi: all

I'm loving all the talk about the physical indignities of pregnancy! My husband says I burp and fart like a truck driver! I've tried to be discreet about it... but it just takes too much effort to try to run off to the bathroom every time I have to toot. To top it off my once well-landscaped garden is now an overgrown jungle which continues to spread! I'm thinking about going for a brazilian before my section... otherwise they shave you and I really don't want to be anymore itchy with stitches that I have to be. But honestly I don't know if I can face it... I'm worried the pain will send me into labour! Clearly I epitomize sexy pregnancy!!!

Kat, Tuckie- The Braxton Hicks aren't painful at all, I just feel everything go very very tight and then slowly release. Usually it feels like she's really low when it happens and I often notice it when I'm walking around alot. I don't think it's happening every day.

Kat- Happy 29 weeks. Lasagna sounds prefect!! I think I'll make one this weekend! 

Holly- My dr forbid sex throughout the entire pregnancy... I didn't care so much in 1st tri, but tbh I was rather randy during 2nd tri and had to make due with the occasional sleepgasm. 

Melfly- Sorry your dh is being such a guy! It's certainly not to much to ask! Hope you feel better soon! 

Mom2- sounds like you had a great shower!! I've been meaning to ask you how your dad has been doing? 

Fili- Good luck on your scan. Will be stalking for pics!

Has anyone heard from Cazi... she should be ready to pop any day now!


----------



## filipenko32

Back from scan it was amazing! Will post pic later! Got a whole DVDs worth of 15 mins of baby! :cloud9: think he has my lips! The only thing is the head has started to measure small, 4 days smaller than dates to be exact, she said this was in the normal range. The tummy measurement is accurate enough at 24 weeks 3 days. Pip's baby's head measured very very small she says so I'm not worried. Pip said that these measurements are now just unique to individual babies. I was thinking on the tube home that it was the smoke from the wood fire at this outdoor party I was at on sat night, that I sat near for a few hours which has done damage but that is ridiculous isnt it?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili, the scan sounds amazing. Ashame your hubby couldnt make it but at least you've got the DVD.
I wouldnt worry about the head being slightly smaller, its true each individual person has a different sized head. My niece's head was bigger than average and is absolutely normal.
Also reassuring that Pip was told the same thing and her baby is just fine.


----------



## melfy77

Fili: great news on the scan:thumbup: I've just realized you're expecting a boy. Preggo brain...:blush:

Pregnancy dignities...let's see...I fart, I burp...oh and sunday I had a normal bowel movement (can't remember the last time I had one) and I was sooo proud of myself:haha:

And sex life...nope, doesn't ring a bell:haha:

I slept like crap, and the cold is still there (getting full blown) and I've changed the kitty litter. I will talk to him and explain him that I cannot stand a dirty litter box, same for the cats, and that I have no issues changing it with precautions. I've had cats since I was six (all indoor cats) and never got it, and I was not even careful. I'm a lot more worried about undercooked meat. Last week I had pork for a meeting, and as I was cutting it, I decided that it was a bit too pinkish for my taste, so I didn't it any of it, but got worried that my veggies might have been contaminated, even though deep down I know the meat was cooked, just not overcooked. Stupid brain of mine:dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Here is is!!
 



Attached Files:







3d scan hand over face.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 8









3dscan2 eye open.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10









3d scan1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## filipenko32

Check out the eye-open one!!! haha!


----------



## Hollybush75

Aw that's amazing Fili


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
It's nice to have this forum to talk about all the indignities of being pregnant. Constipated girls, do NOT sit on the toilet for long. That puts pressure on the piles and makes you more prone to having them bleed or stay outside of your anus. Try to get off the toilet as soon as possible. I know way tooooo much about piles and constipation this pregnancy. Add in that fiber cereal. It really helps.

As for bikini line trims, I have been standing in front of our full length mirror with a razor. It works. Just prop one leg up at a time and be careful. this is being done only once weekly or so at this point just to keep things neat... but if you let it all go, who cares? also, i never used to do this until this week, but i am disinfecting the razor with alcohol first. this most likely came about because DH's coworker got a nasty staph infection from an open wound and is on antibiotics and needs surgery. i read razors are a huge source of staph infection. hence, disinfection. 

Melfy,
Aaaargh about your DH. That's really shitty of him, no pun intended. You are doing what you have to do, which is clean the kitty litter. I get annoyed at DH if I have to ask him twice for anything. I can't imagine my wrath if he flat out refused and then caused the fur babies to misbehave. 
Rant away. You deserve to, and No, you aren't acting insane. I hope he straightens up his act. I know the cat litter thing has a risk, but it seems everything does. I have still been eating sushi on occasion (Dr knows) from a place I have been frequenting for over a decade and am friends with the chef. 

Tuckie,
Congrats on your purchase. all the diaper bags we found were so feminine or so ugly, masculine. to find one you both will like is great. that is why i chose the funny, monkey wet bag.

Fili,
wonderful scan. try not to obsess about the head size. just means less pain coming out your privates. remember those are estimate averages.

Mom2,
sounds like you had a wonderful shower. dh better hop to it and get that carpet installed asap.

Sara,
Ouch to a brazillian right now. My privates are so swollen, i imagine it would be quite painful.
Thanks for the heads up on BH. 
I'd love to see a bump pic. It's been too long.. since you returned from holiday and you were tiny. I'm guessing you have popped since then.

Mom2,
I don't think I have seen a single bump pic. Please post one from your baby shower.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Bumpy- Thinking of you and your dad. :hugs:

My dad is doing well. He has an appointment today to find out the next step in his treatment.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Those u/s pics are awesome!

Kat- No, I haven't posted any bump pics. I'm MUCH larger than all you ladies and since I've had 5 kids already my bump isn't neat and cute. :haha: The lady who threw my shower took the pics, so hopefully she got some good ones. My official photo shoot with hubby will be next week, so I'll definitely get a good bump pic there. 

My hubby says he likes me "natural" down there, but its gotten out of hand. So I got out the clippers I use to cut hair and had at it! :haha: I feel better now.


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 and bumps thinking about you both and your dads :hugs: :hugs: must be a stressful time :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey! Nice to see you Memo! What a lovely set of pictures Fili! 

Sara so sorry you are feeling rough... hope the massage worked wonders!

Mom2 your shower sounds amazing and you must have some lovely family and friends!

Tuckie.. still thinking about what to do about work.. think I will what Friday shows and then talk to Hubby when he comes back.

Kat you make me laugh... the indignities of pregnancy eh!

Melfry... Hubby's can be ignorant sods can't they! Remember... don't stress... stay calm and glowing!

I am 8 weeks today apparently! Wahooo... I think I am a raspberry! I make sure I have museli every day and that seems to help with the lovely constipation... the one day I didn't have it oooo man was it bad!

I am an absolute grot according to my Hubby... he reckons if it isn't coming out of one end it is coming out of the other.... I even scare the dog! He is on a sex ban too on Dr's orders hahahaha... Hooray for Happy Hubbys!!! Mwahhaaa


----------



## Hollybush75

oh Pad, DH has said he will keep the window open tonight, windy from both ends!!!! so glam


----------



## cazi77

Hi guys haven't had time for a proper catch up - sorry!

Fili lovely 3D pics.

I'm still here and still very much pregnant! I am still loosing lots of plug but no other real signs that labour is near.


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
Please post those lovely bump pics. I'll speak for the thread in saying we don't care what size you are. I want to see your beautiful, baby girl bump.
Glad you are nice and trim again down there.

Pad,
Yay for 8 weeks.

Cazi,
I thought you went into labor with the silence. Please keep us posted.

AFM,
Anyone else considering cord banking? DH and I are looking into it.
I'm not quite as windy as you all seem to be. I'm happy to have escaped some symptoms.


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 8 weeks pad! :yipee: 8 weeks was a bit of a milestone for me, knowing my 6.4 scan was normal! 

Kat what's cord banking? Sorry! 

Cazi thinking of you :hugs: all the best of luck Hun, you're going to have your baby so soon! 


I have booked in to see the consultant tomorrow to get memo remeasured and checked against his growth scan 2 weeks ago I had there. I feel so neurotic but what can I do, I'm just going to worry otherwise :nope:. After this no more scans until 32 weeks they are causing me more stress than is worth. I am quite confident that this consultant is going to say all is ok but more confident that she is going to get the men in White coats to take me away!!!


----------



## stephy1211

So I know I'm new, but I've had 4 miscarriages (1 at 6 weeks, and 3 at 18), and being prego again, I'm terrified. I'm glad you guys posted this...I didn't read all the way through, but it's nice to know there are other people out there :)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- I will definitely post some pics when I get them. 

Well ladies, when it rains, it pours. The good news is my dad is coming out to Nebraska to visit. He's driving out with my sister tomorrow. The doctor is scheduling another surgery for him at the end of October so he has to leave by October 20th. I wish he could stay longer since I'm not due until the 25th, but maybe I'll get lucky and she'll come a week early. 
Bad news is my sister called to tell me that her papsmear came back abnormal, that coupled with the symptoms she's been having for awhile indicate cervical cancer. No definite diagnosis, she'll go in for more tests, but the symptoms definitely point to that. :cry: She's only 25, she's not married, and she doesn't have children yet. Treatment for cervical cancer will make it so she can't have children. :cry: So, needless to say I'm praying.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Stephy- Welcome and congratulations on your :bfp:! How far along are you now?


----------



## LeeC

Hi everyone, I'm enjoying my week away in Cumbria, limited access to Internet on my phone though so must read back over the weekend to see how everyone is and catch up properly with all the weeks events. (only read last page).

Pad, yay for 8 weeks and yay for the muesli.

Holly, I managed to get some lactulose which seems to be helping a little. Thanks for the tip.

Mom, so sorry to hear about your sister, I hope that the further tests don't show anything untoward. I will pray for you that all is ok. hugs.

Fili, I'm sure Memo is fine, he is gonna be such a little cutie but its understandable we need constant reassurance.

Cazi, glad to see I haven't missed the main event, good luck again in case I don't get back on for a couple of days.

Hi Kat, can I ask what cord banking is too? 

Welcome Stephy, you are in good company here, everyone is wonderful and super supportive.

Im quite brain dead so will catch up properly later, this thread moves so quickly, we are a chatty bunch :)

I am 7wk 1 day today.


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats on 8 weeks Pad! 

Lol @ all the comments about prego farts. My OH was giving me hell about farting in my sleep last night :haha:

Mom2- so sorry to hear about your sister getting an abnormal pap. I'm sure that's scary. My mom is a cervical cancer survivor. She was in her 40s and was stage 2. So terrible that she's so young :( I really hope it's something else. Keep us posted hun :hugs:

Cazi- are you getting real uncomfortable yet? I keep hearing that the last several weeks feel miserable. I hope thats not the case for you! 

Stephy- welcome and congrats on your bfp :)

Lee- enjoy your vacation! :) 

Here's what I know about cord banking: people can now pay to have the baby's umbilical cord blood stored. People do this because of the stem cells in the cord that could be used later if needed to potentially treat your child if he/she developed certain diseases (like sickle cell, leukemia, etc.) This is a very basic explanation from my limited knowledge of it. Maybe Kat can elaborate. I think it would be nice to do be able to do this but we are not in a position financially to do so at the moment. From what I've read it costs a couple thousand USD to get started and then you pay annually to keep it stored year after year. I've heard you can choose to donate your cord blood to public banks though. 

Today I drug OH baby shopping with me. He was a pretty good sport (he really loathes shopping trips so he scored major points) and between the coupons and gift cards, we got a ton of stuff and spent very little of our own money :D Now I've just got a few more amazon goodies to buy and then we're done!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you got loads of stuff tuckie! Thanks for explaining, that's interesting!

Kat thanks for the tips about not straining on the toilet, this morning I thought, ohh, perhaps I don't need to sit here for another hour. And my bum is thanking me for it lol! I am sure I have piles though. :haha: (not really a laughing matter i know). It's so funny all these pregnancy indignities, it will all be worth it ladies!! 

Sigh. My worrying has got the better of me and Im off for a rescan and remeasure today after that woman mentioned baby's head was a little small yesterday. This clinic does a full growth scan and plots it on a chart so we should be able to see growth progress from 2 weeks ago. After this, hold me down ladies, no more scanning for me. I feel like even my parl friends on here you must be thinking I am crazy for doing this. I'm not telling hubs again or he will divorce me. He is unaware of my worrying fits this pregnancy and thinks I have coped really well :rofl:. Think I have for the most part but if everything is not 100 per cent perfect I worry when really the other side of my brain is actually telling me off. And the money I have spent, it makes me feel :sick: I am quite sensible with money but when it comes to this I would rob a bank to get a scan I want :wacko:. Please be honest and tell me if I am being OTT. I think I am but hopefully I will have a long period till 32 weeks of worry freeness when this doc and scan reassure me. Just to put my worrying in context, lovely ladies on b and b and this thread have reassured me, the midwife and doc at the hospital have reassured me, the ob gyn who gave me clomid reassured me via phone call last night, the sono who did the 3d scan said all was normal and STILL I have booked in for a scan today at 10.40. I think I am crazy.... :wacko:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Welcome Stephy, Im sorry to hear of your losses. You said 3 of them were at 18 weeks, do you have a clotting problem?

Fili, I know what you mean. All of the reassurance on here and still you worry unless you speak to your consultant. Im sure he will give you peace of mind! Lovely scan pics too!

Pad, congrats on your 8 week milestone and you too Lee on 7 weeks, great to see that!

Cazi, it must be frustrating being so close now you just want your baby here, I think he/she will be here sooner rather than later with you losing your plug. Good luck

Kat, that does sound a good idea the cord banking, but I guess you need to weigh it up against the price. Im not sure if its done over here in the UK. Ive never known anyone thats done it.

Mom2, Im sorry to hearthat about your sister. My sister also had an abnormal smear test about 8 years ago. She had to go in for laser treatment to blast the abnormal cells and she has been absolutely fine. Also has a little girl now.
Im hope its the same with your sister, it is a worry.
Its actually very common for tests to come back with abnormal cells results which turn out to be fine.


----------



## melfy77

Stephy: Welcome:flower: Hope this will be your rainbow:winkwink: Did they run some tests on you to find out why you keep miscarrying? Especially at 18 weeks, so heartbreaking:cry:

Mom2: I'm really sorry to hear about your siste:hugs: I really hope they'll find a proper treatment that won't interfere with her ability to have children. A friend of mine had an abnormal pap test when she was 20. She got it treated (although I don't know what was the treatment, maybe laser?) a few weeks ago she gave birth to a beautiful little boy:winkwink:

Fili: I'm sure Memo's fine:hugs:, but he likes to make mommy worry. He should give you a little break, little bugger:winkwink:

Things were much better last night with DH, but I'm still sick. Sooo congested. My head hurts, even my theeth lol, because of the pressure.


----------



## LeeC

Just, I have a long reply for you lol... Need to get a decent Internet connection first x.

Melfy, glad things are better with OH, men really are from Mars!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls, all is perfect with memo, so at my 'panic clinic' as I like to call it, this was his third growth scan in 2 weeks intervals. He is following his curve perfectly in the 50th percentile and the consultant said he was growing beautifully. I am worried no more, also no more scans for me until 32 weeks when the Nhs check my placenta. Off for routine doc appointment in a mo, a 25 week one where they do fundal height etc but that's no biggy. Hope you're all having a good day xxx

Melfy first of all I hope you get better soon :hugs: its awful when youre pregnant isnt it and I'm sure you know this but consultant mentioned to day that babies aren't harmed by the bugs we get.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Yes, you're definitely crazy. :rofl:

Thanks for all the well-wishes about my sister. Unfortunately she has all the symptoms of cervical cancer which is what makes me so nervous for her. Nothing to be done right now but pray. 

Well, I've got the opposite of pregnancy constipation. Diarrhea, yuck. Tummy feeling yucky I just want to head back to bed! I made an adorable baby wipes carrier! I covered it in Cinderella fabric and it looks awesome! Will post a pic later today.


----------



## sara1

Pad- Congrats on 8 weeks
Lee- Congrats on 7 weeks... Sounds like you're enjoying your time away. in the end did you decide to tell your parents? 

Welcome Stephy! Congrats on your BFP. I hope you find yourself here for the duration. We're all a little nuts in here, but a nicer, more supportive group of women can't possibly exist.

Fili- Glad to hear that there was nothing to worry about! You're just PARL-anoid (I think we owe that wonderful expression to Tuckie!) and who on here isn't :haha:

Melfly- Hope you feel better soon! It's good that things with Dh have 
improved.

Mom2- Hope everything turns out ok with your sister!

Kat- We've decided to go ahead with cord banking. It's an expense and it's unlikely that it will be necessary but you really only get one chance to do it and it can be lifesaving. It costs about 2000 Euros here and then around 150 annually. After we've finished having children and they're in the clear for the kinds of genetic disorders or leukemia that stem cells can help treat we'll stop the storage and donate to a bank.

Afm- Had a brilliant scan. Baby's measuring perfectly and weighing in at 1.7kilos (3pounds 12 ounces). She's head down and good to go... not that it will matter with the section. They looked at fetal and maternal blood flow, amniotic fluid, placental maturity, and everything came back great. We've officially set our date for November 16th which means 7 weeks from tomorrow, or exactly 50 days. Unfortunately I didn't get any good shots of the baby, but here's my 50 days to go bump shot:
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## filipenko32

Sara you look amazing!!! You really suit being pregnant :cloud9: and thanks for the expression tuckie love that!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mom 2 I really hope your sister makes a full recovery :nope: :hugs: :hugs: 

Hope u feel better soon too xx


----------



## cazi77

Hi all

Pad happy 8 weeks
Lee happy 7 weeks

Welcome Stephy. It sounds like you have really had a tough time. I hope you are here for the duration and get your sticky bean this time.

Fili Glad all was well at your scan

Mom2 sorry to hear about your diarrhoea I had it bad in early pregnancy.

Sara glad to hear your scan went well - your bump is lovely!

AFM back from the consultant. I had an internal and i'm 1cm dilated and very soft. Had a sweep ( i'm now bleeding a bit but think this is normal). If I dont go into labour before, I am booked for induction next thursday 4th October!! Eeeeek this is getting real!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mom2, so sorry to hear about your sister. Like the others said I hope she makes a complete recovery. 
Stephy, welcome. I hope your stay here is a long one. 
Fili - two things. Well 3 actually. Firstly, I'm delighted your scans all went ok and Memo is beautiful. Secondly - yes you are being OTT. You know this. However you have damned good reason to be and we all understand. Yes we will rein you in if necessary but we all understand the need to do these things, so I think I speak for all of us when I say we won't be too harsh with you. We are here for you and your panics. Thirdly, I almost wet myself laughing (wet myself just coughing these days tbh) this morning reading the end of your post about your bikini line and your haemmaroids. Read the last paragraph back again. It reads like you are going to post a photo of your piles :haha:
I have lots more to say about pregnancy glamour not getting any better, but I'm saving that tale for later. 
Sara - you look bloody stunning. November 16th, how exciting! That's 3 days after Edie's birthday. 
Cazi, very excited for you! 
Just a quick pop on as I'm at the salon and not had time to read back fully. Having an awesome day. Ordered a maternity coat this morning, spent all afternoon at the salon. Had HD brows, a pedicure, a massage and my hair done. All for free. I feel like a new woman!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: mrs mig, it does! Next post: Bump pic and piles pic! Thanks for your kind words :hugs: also thats great you got so pampered, im so pleased for you, bet you feel amazing!! :kiss: 

I just sat here belching with heartburn, it sounded like that frogs song, see below: :haha:

Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0auCDOERZyE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi:

happy 8 and 7 weeks Pad and Lee!!!!! :happydance:

MrsM you're soooo lucky!! I'd love to have something like that! :blush:

sara you look so lovely!

cazi not long to go for you. How exciting hun!

fili maybe you've been a bit OTT but with good reason. I'm glad the scan went so well.

Afm I'm impatiently waiting for my gender scan next week. I can't wait to find out which team we are. Also anxious that all will be ok.
The consultants at the 2 hospitals I go to are driving me a bit mad with the fragmin (low heparin) treatment. In one hospital they keep testing me and they say my APS comes negative and I should stop the injections. In the other they say the pregnancy may well affect the results and I should continue.
I'm suppose to be on them until 38weeks but the other day the doc that wants me to stop was telling me that I won't be able to have an epidural if the baby comes before 38 weeks due to the injections. Have any of you being told this before? My 2 children were born at 41 weeks but I'm starting to get paranoid with what she said and I'm very confused.


----------



## filipenko32

Madrid I know someone you can talk to about this. I am sure she wouldn't mind if you pm'd her .... Hang on. 

Cazi so excited for you!! Thinking of you! You'll be great, keep calm, deep breaths, think baby will be here soon. A friend who has taken hypno birthing classes was told to think of her cervix as like a flower opening up... Thought that was quite relaxing!


----------



## filipenko32

Madrid: 

She is called Petitpas https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1068485-oh-wow-its-baby.html is lovely and she is an expert on heparin


----------



## sara1

Madrid- I can't say specifically for Fragmin, but i'm on Clexane (which is also low molecular weight heparin) shots twice daily. My doctor and my blood specialist both agree that I need to stop my shots 24 hours before delivery and start them again 12-24 hours after. If you've a clotting disorder I'd be very surprised if they let you just stop at 38 weeks and then wait to go into labour. You can't have an epidural (or a csection in case of emergency) until the heparin is out of your system, but they usually plan your delivery date- either for section or induction, so you can stop the shots at the right time. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## sara1

Oh, i agree with Fili- Pip is the heparin guru and serious expert on the subject!


----------



## filipenko32

And Sara is too!!


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you both!! The thing is they aren't completely sure I have APS so they always said to me to continue until 38 weeks and that I'll be tested again after having the baby. I only have one shoot a day, every morning as they told me from 5 wks. 
If I have a choice I rather get induced than having a c-section. I had it with my dd but then my ds was v delivery and I prefer it.

I'll pm her and see if she can advice me too.


----------



## heart tree

Fili you are crazy! In a wonderful way. I'm glad you feel reassured. Sounds like Memo is perfect! At my birthing class we were told to think of a flower opening up. When I was in labor, Tim tried to use that image and I told him to be quiet. It doesn't feel that peaceful, I assure you!

Sara you look amazing! So glad to hear about your scan. I can't believe how close you are. Wow!

Cazi sounds like you are next!! So exciting!! 

Mom2 I hope your sister is ok. How scary for her. Please keep us posted. 

Lee and Pad, I couldn't be happier for you. When are the next scans scheduled?

Mrs M there is nothing like getting your hair done in my opinion. I will always find a way to get mine done even if I'm homeless!

We wanted to donate our cord blood, but never had the chance to arrange it. It was too expensive for us to bank. 

Madrid can't wait to find out what team you are on. Petitpas will definitely have good advice for you. 

Can't remember what else I read. Typing with one hand as the baby naps in my other arm.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

DH and I actually had a fight last night =(. Very rare. It was over my in-laws as usual. Most of you know they stole $35K from us, so I won't go into that story. Bottom line, they haven't paid back a cent in over 4 months, and I am tired of trying to be a bill collector every month. I don't know if this is right or wrong, but based on their behavior we have decided to cut them out of our lives for now. I don't want them anywhere near my son or in my house at all. Thanks for listening. Also, my MIL is a controlling, bossy, small-minded person that pushes all her views on me and thinks I am going to hell because I am not Baptist.

Onto better subjects:

Cord Banking: Tuckie nailed it to my understanding. It's basically an insurance policy for your child's well being that you hope to never use and costs a mini-fortune. You can bank both blood and tissue. This costs around $3K initially and then a yearly charge. Blood alone was $2300 at the place I looked up. I will talk to my Dr. about it next Thursday and see what he thinks, but I already have a huge hunch that he will say if we can afford it to do it...He is a Beverly Hills Dr after all. They must collect the blood within 10-15 minutes of delivery, which means we will only be able to allow Grey's cord to stop pulsing for that period of time, if we choose to do it.

Sara,
Thanks for letting me know yours and DH's decision. I think we will follow in your footsteps. It falls into the can't hurt, might help and we can afford it. Then we will donate publicly like you two at some point. DH and I are really thinking about this and what to do about circumcision still. Aaaargh, the choices we must make...but are lucky we get to.

You look so cute. You are all bump and nice slim limbs. Do you feel good? Yay for the brilliant scan! 

Stephy,
Welcome. so sorry for your losses. i echo the others in asking if they found something that causes the later MCs. congrats on your BFP. A lot of people here were 5 times lucky!

Mom2,
Good news about your dad. Hopefully the recent case of the runs means your body is cleansing and preparing for birth soon. Get hubby on that carpet and take that bump pic.
So sorry about your sister. to echo Just, i have had abnormal paps for the last 17 year with no issues. I pray that your sister's situation is similar or very mild and requires only mild treatment like her sister had.

Lee,
Good to hear that you are in a good state of mind and relaxing out there with mom and dad.

Yay, for 7+1

Tuckie,
Hahahaha. sleep farts. i have woken myself up with those in the distant past.
Yay, for getting almost all your stuff together. And I am happy DH was a good sport. My DH loves being part of the buying process, but I think he likes shopping more than I do and we are doing it ALL on-line. You are seriously almost there!

Fili,
Glad you didnt strain. Just wait to see when you have to go and go.
Try witch hazel for the piles and maybe some petroleum jelly. I don't usually use petroleum products, but for pile emergencies I do.

congrats on the great scan. you did what you had to do to relax. yes it's obsessive and yes we all understand and would want to do the same.

Just,
what's going on with you? how are you feeling?

Melfy
Good to hear that things at home are better. feel better soon.

MrsMigg,
sounds like a heavenly day!


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Fili.. you make me laugh! Of course Memo is perfect... how could he be anything perfect, but if you needed a scan then hell you should have one in my opinon lol ... then again I am totally PARLanoid!!

Hey ya Lee... how is 7 wks treating you chick!

Cazi... OMG OMG nearly there chick!

Sara you must be one of those women who looks amazing with a bump... cos you do!

Mom2 I had abnormal cervical smear... was scary. I had to have a dye to show where the cells were in my cervix and there were a lot... it was quite a bad one. I had a couple of surgeries and they managed to remove them and then I was monitored for quite a while. I was in my early 30's. I hope that things are not as bad as you fear chick xx

MrsM... am jealous... I want a pampering too! LOL

Scan tomorrow ladies.... am crapping it.... urghhhh


----------



## padbrat

Boo to In- Laws Kat! Families can be crap sometimes... though I have to say 35k is a whole load of crap!


----------



## sara1

Kat- Sorry you and Dh had a row. Your in-laws sound like miserable people, and I suspect it must be hard on your Dh to have been so taken advantage of by them. I certainly don't envy you the roll of bill collector... especially being the hell-bound non-baptist that you are!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

happy milestones pad & lee x

pad wishing you lots of hope & positivity for tomorrow x

cazi thats great x the 4th is when i get my 20 week scan :thumbup:

kat :hugs:

:wave: everyone else xx

afm got obstetric consultant app tomorrow not got a clue what to expect :wacko: i ordered my buggy today felt like a big step but was on sale an i got an extra 10% off so instead of £200 i got it for £113 couldnt resist the bargain! 

bump pic x
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 3a.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pink80

Ladies sorry for this 'woe is me' post but I don't know where else to vent this...

I'm in so much pain with my ribs :cry: feels like I'm being stabbed with a red hot poker and that my ribs are being ripped apart :cry:

I feel so bad for complaining because of how much this baby is wanted and I always got cross at women for complaining about being pregnant and I don't want to sound ungrateful but I don't know what to do

:cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Kat, I totally understand why you're angry. When money issues are mixed in with family it's a recipe for dynamite. What's your dh's take on it? It would help if your mil was nicer too!! She sounds like a witch! 

Pad, I will be thinking of you tomorrow!!! Excited for you, I really think this is your rainbow. Think you'll be over the moon again :yipee:

Love your bump mrskg it's stunning! :cloud9: 

Stephy Welcome Hun, so sorry for your losses, I'm 5th time lucky! As are many on here.:hugs: 

Heart lovely to hear from you on here, you're amazing - a supermom! 

Just had a chow mien it was the only thing I could think of eating. It was ok, have no appetite at all! Anyone else lacking appetite around my stage? Missing it... 

Going to scare myself with the crime watch programme in an hour, anyone else watch it?


----------



## filipenko32

aww pink I totally sympathise but your pain sounds worse than what I've been getting. What about hubby rubbing them? A warm bath? A shower pelting on them? Stretching out? Lifting one arm over the other? Massive hugs xxxxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: pink x is it baby kicking you? x

thanks fili x im struggling with food too having to eat quite a bit because if i dont im sick normally dont fancy what im having but end up enjoying it lol x yeah im gonna watch crimewatch too x i want to see what happening with the school teacher xx


----------



## pink80

Thanks ladies - Fili the only thing that eases it slightly is lying flat with my arms above my head but it's only temporary

Mrskg - when I went to the midwife on Wednesday they said the baby was breech, so I think it's bubs head 

Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pink try sitting on the loo and stretching out as if you're a man on the loo you know like how they sit when u see them on comedies? Forward, legs apart, elbows apart as if you're reading a mag. See if that helps a bit


----------



## Hollybush75

oh yes Pad, good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies

Reading but not much time to post. Love the bumps! Hope everyone is ok!
Nearly time for the next batches to pop - Cazi and mom2 sooo exciting! Can't believe I should have been part of that group too yet my little man is already 3 weeks old!!! 
Mom2 a good friend of mine also had abnormal cells and has had laser treatment a few times now fingers crossed for your sister, also glad your dad is on the mend.
Good luck with scn tomorrow pad
Fili nemo is sooo cute
Xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the support regarding my infuriating, deadbeat in-laws.

Pad,
I can't wait to know your scan results. How exciting!
So glad they cleared up all abnormal cells without much issue. Did this affect your cervix in anyway?
I have abnormal paps, but they never find anything. Then I was told that you aren't supposed to have sex or use a tampon for days before a pap and that could be causing my abnormal paps. Who knew?

Sara,
DH feels like his whole childhood was a big, fat lie. He feels very robbed on many levels and is hurting. This makes me even angrier at them. I don't like seeing DH in pain.

DH and I talked about cord banking when he came home for lunch. I think we are going to go for it. I will talk to my Dr about his opinion and which companies are the most trustworthy. 

Mrskg,
You look cute and neat. Good for you buying your buggy and getting a great bargain on it.

Pink,
Just because we all had losses, doesn't mean we lose the right to bitch and complain a bit over our pregnancy pains. Bitch away. I feel for you hon. Doesn't sound like fun. 
My little guy has finally turned, no more bladder kicks, but I felt his butt poking my ribs for the first time during dinner yesterday. Didn't feel good, but not in pain yet. Not too much longer for you hon. A skull in the ribs does NOT sounds like fun.

Fili,
DH is very upset and feels betrayed and robbed. I hate that he is hurting. It makes me even more angry at my in-laws. If this is how they treat their only living son... they are not coming near mine.

I havent had a loss of appetite, but need to eat less because of heartburn. I seriously don't know how I am gaining since I eat less now than when I wasn't pregnant. Still, my bump and the baby keep on growing.

I think it is normal for the appetite to come and go and based on your TWO scans, LO is growing great, so no worries.

Bumpy,
pic please when you get a chance. i love seeing our thread graduate photos :)
how are you feeling? how is your dad?

Hello anyone I missed today =).


----------



## LeeC

Pad, did I miss a scan update. Good luck for tomorrow, I will be checking in on you. x

Kat, sounds like a nightmare, hope you're ok.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad honey, good luck for tomorrow. You know that scan room is going to be so full - we will all be there holding your hand. 
Pink - I sympathise. I'm getting lots of discomfort in my ribs too because my bump is so damned high, but yours sounds far worse. 
Kat - so sorry to hear you had a fight. Your in laws sound absolutely unbelievable. 
Fili - so with you on the appetite. The only time of day I fancy eating is teatime. Breakfast I can only face toast, cereal at a push. Lunch, no way. I make Edie hers but the thought of eating anything makes me feel ill. I enjoy a couple of crumpets mid afternoon, and then I'm ok for my evening meal. 
Heart, Bumps, good to see you both, yummy mummies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, meant to say happy 7 weeks. When is your next scan?


----------



## MightyMom

Kat: Rather than play bill collector, why not simply sue them? They stole money and owe it back to you. If they actually "stole" it as in legally robbed you, I would turn them in to the police. I wonder how fast they could compensate you knowing they were facing jail time? By the way, you can also still sue them for the money they stole while they are being jailed for it. Then they not only serve time but are also mandated to pay you back.

Sometimes with people like this legal action is the best course. Can't argue with the judge's order!

PS-You can also put a lien on thier property (cars, house, etc) if they fail to maintain payments ordered by the court. Once you have a lien, you can actually evict them or repo their car for repayment if they fail to pay.


----------



## KatM

Thanks Lee, missmigg, and mighty mom for the continued support.

Mighty,
To answer your question, DH won't sue. They are still his parents. I can only put my foot down that they are not welcome in MY son's and MY life. Thanks for the thought though. Trust me, I have thought about it and have voiced it as an option. DH said "No" and I won't push. This has been very painful for him, so I try to tread lightly. I just failed to yesterday and we had a row.


----------



## MightyMom

That is tough. I can understand though. I have a friend whose DH has awful parents, but he still wants them in his life even though they hurt his feelings. You're doing the right thing by setting boundaries for you and your kids. If you can't cut them out of everyone's lives, at least you can limit the damage. :hug:


----------



## LeeC

Next scan is Monday MrsM. I will be 7wk 5days. I want to be excited but I can already feel the nerves kicking in.
I think the spotting has stopped now at least, but I'm scared to even say that incase it starts again, ridiculous really.

Pad, good luck for today x.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pink- I know exactly what pain you are talking about. I feel like someone is cracking open my ribs, like I'm being ripped in two! I'll stand against a wall and have my hubby put a hand on either side of me and literally push my ribs back together with all his might. Its sweet relief, if only for a minute. My doctor said the only thing he can suggest is a maternity support belt, but I really don't like the feeling of anything holding up my belly so I never got one. 
By the way, complain away! You're in pain, pregnancy sucks sometimes no matter how long we've wanted it and how hard we've fought for it! We did not forfit our right to complain about the pain and discomfort!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Cazi- I forgot. Is there a reason you're being induced early?


----------



## padbrat

Sorry ladies... quick pre scan post... thanks so much for the support... MrsM you have set me off... in a lovely way.. thanks ladies..

Feel breathless.... Hope is important.. breathe!!

Will update later...

Mwah


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Good luck for your scan Pad, we'll all be thinking of you.

Lovely bump pics ladies. Sara it sounds like your little one is growing well too and head down, mines is also head down now. 
Pink it will be the head in your ribs, I get that burning red hot poker pain too in my ribs and its the bum sticking into my right rib. Moan away I know how uncomfortable it is!

Kat that is a horrible situation to be in with your in laws, they do not sound like decent people at all. Its a tricky one though, as much as your hubby will be angry with them and upset he probably dosent like to hear other people bad mouthing them. Ive had several arguments with my husband in the past over his parents. Normally it starts with him complaining about something that they have said or done and when I start to go on about them he then says "thats enough, its still my mum and dad"
Im doing fine, thanks for asking. Just getting tired now the past week and quite uncomfortable at my desk at work. I was saying to my husband that Im starting to have fears of my waters breaking now. With my double womb they keep expecting premature labour. Things have been going great up until now but Im going to start taking things easy. Every extra week now is a bonus but I've made a start on my hospital bag anyway just incase.


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you today pad xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Thinking of you pad and waiting for your news :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Stalking for news from Pad.


----------



## LeeC

I'm stalking too Sara while I have decent phone reception.


----------



## Hope39

I am also stalking for news on Pad

Hope is important!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, so good to see you've set up a ticker now! Hope your having a nice time at your parents x


----------



## Mrskg

Stalking for pad too hope no news is good news x

Lee :cloud9: loving your tickers xxx

My app went well hb is 140 I'm measuring 21 weeks lol think that's just my fat belly x got growth scan booked for 28 weeks on 30th nov xxx oh an she says I've to be on aspirin till 36 weeks I thought it'd be 34 x


----------



## cazi77

Fingers crossed for pad stalking for an update!

Lee good to see you with a ticker!

I am being induced for a couple of reasons 1) my anxiety ( 2 people I know had problems once they got to term won't go into it don't want to scare anyone) and 2) As I have antiphospholipid syndrome my consultant didn't want to risk any blood clots in the placenta so said if I was favourable she would like to induce around 38 weeks. 

Since my sweep yesterday I have lost quite a bit more bloody plug. Still spotting brown a bit.

Edit sorry mrskg think i must have been typing when you posted. Good to hear your appt went well.


----------



## LeeC

I need help, about an hour ago I started with the most unbearable acid reflux, I was sick a little in my mouth (sorry tmi) my throat is now burning and it is unbearable, every time it tries to come up it really hurts, any suggestions on what I can take for relief.


----------



## Hollybush75

Gaviscon?


----------



## LeeC

My dad has some of that I will try it, just had a glass of milk which helped for all of 3 mins. If it's not one end it's the other. If this LO makes it, it is bound to be a boy!!!!


----------



## KatM

Hi All,

Lee,
Sounds like you are properly pregnant, heartburn and all. Yay for the ticker. 

Were your parents overjoyed? Most of the girls like that Gaviscon stuff. Also, don't lay down after eating and discover if you have trigger foods. Nothing gives me bad heartburn except for tomato sauce. I LOVE it, but it burns for hours and hours afterwards. Not worth it. 

Just,
I'm already getting my hospital bag packed as well. You are at 31 weeks, so even if your LO comes now they have a very high chance of doing great. Of course, cook for at least a few weeks longer. Have you had any pre-term symptoms? I don't think you have mentioned any. 
I have faith you will go beyond 34 weeks, which we know is okay from this thread. Sorry you are in so much pain. Mom2 gave a good suggestion with pushing the ribs back together a bit. My LO just started pushing against the ribs, but it doesn't hurt yet. 


Mrskg,
perfect hb and yay for a great appt. 

Cazi,
Are you being induced tomorrow? I must have missed something on the thread. OMG, so exciting. 
I don't want to go 40 weeks. I want this baby to cook till full-term and evacuate between 37-38 weeks. Once I am near 37 weeks, I will implement all those old wives tales including nightly BDing if that is what it takes. I am so happy for you! Please keep us posted. You are our next PARL baby unless Mom2 has something to tell us.

Pad,
I hope the scan went great.

AFM,
Feeling much better ladies. Thanks for all the understanding. Means so much to me.


----------



## cazi77

Kat my induction date is thursday - only 6 days to go! I'll be 38+5.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee great to see your ticker :cloud9:. HEARTBURN tell me about it! It kept me up for five hours last night and I worked today :sleep:. I got some gaviscon today it's 6 pound but when u get a maternity card after your doc visit you can get it for free from docs. It does work. I just ate a massive Chinese (appetite back today :yipee:) and washed it down with some gaviscon. Don't eat late either I made that mistake last night, I stop eating by six now and just sip water. 

Mom2 RIB PAIN it's bloody awful isn't it? I started with it at 12 weeks, I remember some of the lovely marls on here saying it was early for it to happen and memo isn't even a big Babba yet for his age I mean, he is spot on average according to the growth scans so maybe we just don't have terribly big frames iykwim? Massive hugs - only stretching helps me and it's temp relief :wacko:

:hi: hope how you doing Hun? 

Kat I hope everything gets resolved one way or another. One thing is for sure it's a very difficult and emotional situation xxx 

I hope pad is ok :wacko: maybe she went out celebrating like i did? Maybe she can't get a signal where she is? 

Cazi thinking abut you Hun must be a bit stressful as well as exciting xxx

Mrs kg great news! :yipee: they don't do fundal height here till 28 weeks apparently :shrug: or d you mean baby was 21 weeks on the scan?


----------



## heart tree

Stalking for Pad...

Lee, gorgeous ticker. Ice cream helped my heartburn! :thumbup:

Kat, your in laws are unbelievable. I'm sorry it caused a rift between you and your hubby. I'm glad you have such firm boundaries though. Clearly they don't. Someone needs to.

Just, do you ever have braxton hicks? If I really look at my pregnancy on a whole, I was getting a lot of warning signs that I was going to go early. I had BH from 20 weeks on. At 32 weeks they were coming every 10 minutes for hours. I went to the hospital and they were actually coming every 3-5 minutes but I couldn't feel all of them. I was also having a dull ache in my lower uterus from 32 weeks on. I thought it was trapped wind or constipation. I would get a day of relief from it, but then it would come back. All that being said, I saw babies in the NICU who were younger than 31 weeks and they were doing really well. Not that I want any of you to have a preemie. But by the time you hit 30 weeks, you should be ok. 

Girls, a word of caution. Have some serious talks with your significant others about their parenting styles and what your expectations of them will be. You might not have a clear idea of all of your expectations, but talk about as many as you can think of. I failed to do this and it is biting me in the ass. My DH and I never fought before. We were awesome at communicating our feelings and listening to one another. We got through the losses as a team. I made the stupid assumption that we would be on the same page as parents. We're not. And we have been fighting a lot. At times I dislike him greatly. He goes to work all day and I take care of the baby. He comes home and spends about an hour or less with her. I do the bedtime routine, baths, feedings. She and I sleep in the bedroom and he sleeps on the couch in the living room. I'm up with her several times a night to feed her while he sleeps soundly. At 6 am I've been asking him to take her and give her a bottle so I can sleep for a few hours without her. This morning he gave her a bottle and then came back in the room with her. I was pissed. I'm with her literally 20 - 22 hours a day without a break. I love her, but need a little space. I've tried to be clear about what I want him to do, but it doesn't always work. Her reflux means that she needs to be held a lot. He puts her down a lot and then she cries from discomfort. I'm the one who ends up having to soothe her. It pisses me off. Sleep deprivation doesn't help the situation. He loves her, no doubt. But it leaves us on different teams a lot of the time and I feel very alone. There's so much more to the story, but I don't feel like writing it all. Plus, I need to get back to the baby. But please girls, talk to your other halves about parenting styles and expectations. I had no idea that my DH would just let her cry it out. Maybe he didn't either, but it would have been a good conversation to have beforehand.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much heart :hugs::hugs: I have already started arguing with hubs about things such as just because he's read this book about how to have a 'contented baby' he thinks we should leave our baby in a room on his own from day 1!!!! Over my dead body!!! Also I said 'read' I mean the first chapter. Also I have agreed to do everything during the week as he will be working and i wont, however I said I will need help now and again and at the weekends. He plays football 4-5 x a week and all weekend (!) so I said that would have to massively decrease or we wouldn't have family time and he didn't look too pleased about that!! Men!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: it's MUCH harder to be a full time stay at home mum than go back to work and have someone else do all the baby looking after. You def need a break!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I hope everybody is well? 

I'm stalking for a Pad update as well, I hope everything is ok.

Nothing new here except things are moving forward positively for me. I now have 3 wonderful doctors looking after me; a RMC specialist, a haemotologist and my GP, who rang me at 18.40 this evening to give me an update after my last consultation at the RMC. I was so touched. Hopefully I'll be back on here in the new year, I'm waiting on getting a hysteroscomy to double check my womb shape etc which should happen in November some time. And I'm already on an increased protocol while WTT, and there's a planned protocol in place for my next BFP.

I am still lurking on here ladies, it always picks me up to read how everybody is progressing. I know I'll get my second miracle soon.

Best wishes to everybody :flower:

xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck angel, can't wait to see you back on here, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## LeeC

Heart I don't need an excuse to eat ice cream, thanks I'll try that too.

Fili, it really was awful earlier, I don't know how you could stand 5 hours of it.

I've taken some Gaviscon, had some milk and can't believe I managed to eat some Chinese food, even a good dose of heartburn can't keep the steroids down!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Lee what Chinese food did you have? I had prawn curry and chow mien mixed together, I am a fatty bum bum :blush:


----------



## croydongirl

Fili - being home full time is really hard work. It's the most exhausting job I have ever had. It is way beyond any idea I had of how hard it would be, and I think I have a fairly easy baby. I worked with kids as a nanny for years but its a whole other story when you are not getting a full nights sleep. At night I get up to nurse, but I wake my hubby to change diapers. Usually the baby has already woken him up so he changes him and is back in bed sleeping in less that 4 minutes, and I get myself sorted to nurse, so he brings him to me clean and ready to eat. 

I felt bad at first asking him to do anything becaue he was 'working' but when we talked about it, we both realised that I am working too, and while it is sometimes possible for me to nap when he does in the day, it doesn't make up for the lack of sleep at night. He understands and wants me as alert as possible to watch Levi during the day, plus I think he secretly enjoys that he has a role to play; something to do that's just for him and Levi. 

It's great to set expectations for after the baby is born, but I would suggest that you and hubby stay flexible once baby is here so you can make sure you are getting all the help you need. One decision we made which has worked great is that when hubs is at work and I am at home we understand we are both "at work" but once he gets home, we are both just parents, sharing the responsibility. Usually he taken over hanging with the babe and I make dinner.

You have all these fun things to figure out. The lack of sleep is incredible and painful! But the cuddles and smiles make it all worth it.


Lee- SO THRILLED FOR YOU!!! I love to see that you had a good scan. The pregnancy that ended in our sweet boy was the only one that I ever had a scan from., We have weekly scan pics from 6-12 weeks and it blows ny mind to think those little blobs became our baby boy! Hoping and praying with you that this is your happy ending too.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Croy, I really wasn't expecting good news. I still can't stop looking at the pic.

Fili, I'm a vegi so a bit boring, had foo yung, curry sauce and fried rice with some vegi spring rolls, there really is no filling me up at the minute. hope you enjoyed yours x.


----------



## tuckie27

So much to catch up on. Whew! I'm sure I've already forgotten much. 

Lovely bumps ladies!

Nice ticker Lee :)

Pad- any updates from your scan hun?

Cazi- 5 days away!?!? So exciting! 

Kat- I didn't get along well with my ex's parents and that was the only thing that we ever really fought about. I think it's very hard to tread lightly with that one...you want to voice your honest opinion but at the same time you don't want to get OH upset and defensive. It's a tough place to be in. I've unfortunately been there with my ex and do not envy you being in that position :/ 

Heart- sorry you and Tim are having conflict :/ Im sure you must feel overwhelmed being the primary caregiver 20+ hours a day. Caring for a baby is so tough and I only know this from caring for others' in the past and being the oldest sibling in my family too. I can't imagine how exhausting it is for a new mom though. Soon I will. Maybe you and Tim can have a talk about your expectations and work out a compromise. You two just went through a major life change and now you have to find new ways to deal with this changed family structure. Plus marriage needs so much nourishment and attention to stay strong and how can anyone do that with a newborn taking center stage all the time? I'm sure Aaron and I will be in the same boat soon and I just hope we can keep the communication lines open and hope for the best. Good luck hun. It's a really tough job and it sounds like you're doing great :hugs: 

Afm, 32 weeks!!! Woot! :) Ordered some more stuff on Amazon. I think I'm almost baby-ready, as far as supplies go.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks croy :hugs: I think you're right, sounds like you have a good balance there. Don't think my hubs expects to get up at night though! Oh well we'll see.


----------



## tuckie27

Pink, mom2- I've felt the occasional rib jabs but most of the pain she's causing me is lower and I feel it a lot at night it seems. My Dr thinks its her head and told me to get on all fours and stay there for a bit to try and shift her away from that region. I don't know if it'll work for the rib pains but thought I'd mention it. 

Sara- How's your pain been? Better, I hope! 

Croy- thanks for stopping in! I have a lot of experience with children and babies from babysitting and nanny gigs in high school and college too, but I just know that I really don't know what I'm in for yet lol I had a family I watched for 10 hours a day in summer (1 baby and 2 little boys) and was exhausted after so 24 hours a day has got to be insane! Glad you and OH are working out a routine. Levi is adorable! :)

Lee- I had the WORST heartburn this pregnancy. Tums didnt do shit and neither did diet changes. Everything gave me heartburn. It was to the point where I couldn't even sleep cause I was in so much pain at night lying down. Then my Dr put me on Zantac which only slightly helped. I told her it wasn't really working well and she put me on Nexium and that stuff ha saved me! I've been on it the whole pregnancy. It's category B so it's pretty safe and I'm not the type to want to take any drugs but it was so bad I just had to!


----------



## KatM

Hi Loves,

Heart,
So sorry you and Tim are having major conflict over parenting styles. He must have learned from his mom to let babies cry it out. It is alarming that he is so old school...spending only an hour with Delilah a day and expecting you to handle ALL else. It must be so strange and confusing to be fighting so much when this wasn't part of your relationship. I wish there was something I could say. Just know that you are doing an unbelievable job being a mom. Thank you for letting us know how hard it is and giving us good advice in regards to our SO.

I kind of rule in the house on the way we do things, lol. DH had no idea we were attachment parenting (he did not know what this was) until I was like "of course we are attachment parenting". Now we have many books on the subject. I have already made it clear my expectations for him to be involved and for me not to have to teach him everything. He reads daily. DH is super flexible, and knows that I expect him to help bottle feed the baby, change diapers, and help me sleep after the first few weeks (which I will BF exclusively). DH also knows that I am a total BITCH when overly sleep deprived. We have also discussed discipline and both tend to be on the strict, yet very warm side.

This being said, DH is the bread winner and I handle almost EVERYTHING else in our life, if not EVERYTHING. This has been a source of annoyance for me that I have had to talk to him about repeatedly. I am in charge of all scheduling, bill payments, time reminders... everything. I told him when the baby is here, I can't manage it all and he needs to step-up. Since you and Tim did not have this conflict before and you worked, it must be a total shock. Feel free to vent and get support. I can't imagine how exhausted you must be, and then on top of it to feel distance between Tim and you. =(

Angel,
So happy to hear from you. It sounds like you have a great team and an even better attitude. Looking forward to your BFP!

Tuckie,
Yay for 32 weeks!!! How are you feeling? UTI has obviously gone away. Are you feeling good? mobile? energetic?

I didn't know you had so much baby experience. I have NONE. I have never even changed a diaper. Spending my entire 20's in LA, no one I knew had a child. We don't grow up here until our 30's, if then.

Croy,
So good to hear from you. Thanks for the advice. Good to hear your and DH are acting like a team. Pics please.


----------



## Madrid98

I was hoping for Pad's update.

I'd like to thank fili & Sara for your advice yesterday. I did pm petit & she's lovely. She definitely put my mind at rest. :friends:


----------



## tuckie27

Madrid- glad the b&b girls were able to ease your mind :)

Angel- I hope you get your bfp real soon hun 

Kat- not only was I the oldest in my family, I was also the oldest grandchild too and I come from a huge family. I was born and raised in Kentucky and I think it is somewhat cultural/geographical....being a girl and the oldest I was expected to help out a lot. By 11 years old, I watched my brother and sister every day after school and over summer breaks too. Both of my parents always had to work and I knew how to make lunch, clean up, change diapers, kiss boo boos and all that lol I did a lot of babysitting my cousins too when the adults went out or had poker night or whatever. I have noticed girls in the south and Midwest tend to get more childcare experience than my friends that have been raised out here in CA got. Maybe it has to do with the culture; having more kids, having kids younger, family-oriented values, gender roles, etc.

Ladies getting close: what all have you put in your hospital bags? I'm starting one for me, the diaper backpack with all of Bay's stuff, and told hubby he needs to make himself a bag too.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Waiting for news from Pad....

Tuckie- I haven't even started packing my bags. Only thing I've done is buy my slippers and robe. :haha: I'm going to buy a pretty pushers gown for labor. https://www.amazon.com/Pretty-Pushe...UTF8&colid=2BWRR2UGQO9TL&coliid=IPJZS2OITVC65
Then I'll start packing. All my boys have been either on their due dates or after so I'm trying not to get too anxious. I did order my carseat last night, finally! I've been researching like crazy, its a lot of money for me so I want one that I'll like!

I'm exhausted! I almost got in a car wreck today because I wasn't paying attention, too sleepy! #4 woke up crying last night and had a very hard time going back to sleep. His ear was hurting him. I took to the doc today and got him some meds for his ear infection so hopefully he'll sleep better tonight. 
My hubby took #1,2,and 3 off for an overnight camping trip, which is very well deserved. I just hope #4 and 5 go to bed early for me!


----------



## MightyMom

Heart: I had the same thing happen with DD. DH didn't wake at night and then wouldn't help when he came home. I was with DD 24 hours a day, doing ALL the feeding, diapering, bathing, etc. PLUS I was doing all the dishes, laundry, vacuuming, etc!! I finally told him I had enough. I went on strike. I said that he needed to take up all the chores, and that since I was feeding the baby, he had to do all the diaper changes. Well, his idea of "doing chores" is very different from mine. Drove me nuts! He cleans the laundry but doesn't fold it. He puts the dishes in the dishwasher, but not in the cupboard. He thinks "vacuuming often" means once a month. I finally got maids. It wasn't worth the fighting and I would rather pay someone to clean for me than pay a babysitter so I can clean. He did start to help out eventually, but I think it was at 9 months when I became the world's biggest bitch thanks to 9 months of not sleeping. :rofl:


----------



## MightyMom

Got my last scan with my RE today before I move on to my regular OB. Put me on the front page ladies!

Saw little Cole-Cat with a CRL measuring 8+4 and hb 179bpm. I'm finally starting to think this one is going to stick! Found a new OB today too, he seems very nice. I have my first appointment with him next Thursday. :)
 



Attached Files:







scan0003a.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1









scan0005a.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah mighty mom!! :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: that's brilliant news, you must be over the moon, am so happy for you! Grow cole cat grow!! Great pics too xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Bit troubled pad's not posted, I'm not thinking the worst it's just bothering me iykwim? I really really hope she's ok


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Mighty- :happydance: Great scan!! Congratulations on your sticky bean!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Me too fili. :( Last time she went MIA she was bleeding.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Me too. Hope all is well.


----------



## tuckie27

Mighty mom- congrats on a great scan! :)

Mom2- I can't believe you haven't packed your bag yet! I guess after 5 kids though you are pretty sure you'll go all the way haha

fX for pad, hoping all is well.


----------



## LeeC

Sorry to vent on here so early but I am so upset right now. Obviously I was very angry last week when I asked Mark to respectfully ask his family not to post pics of him with his sisters new baby on FB, then later in the evening his cousin posted one up despite him asking, which caused a major argument and I came home.
Now I see that there are more posted by his dad.
I honestly can't believe people would be this insensitive, I'm actually starting to think they are intentionally trying to upset me or drive a wedge between us.
I'm not being selfish here, I am just struggling to understand why someone would do this when the reasons had been explained to them or so I thought.
I really don't even want to go back to Glasgow now, so fed up.

Sorry for the selfish post :(


----------



## MightyMom

I think this is just going to have to be something you let go of Lee. You can't control what his family does, and neither can he. So you can't hold it against DH for his family posting pics. You CAN hold it against THEM, but I think this is a case of people who just don't know what it is like to have miscarried. Most people think it's like a bruise that hurts when it happens, then fades and everyone gets over it and forgets. People just really do not understand that it is with you forever. Sounds like his family is caught up in being so happy for the new baby that they don't want to consider your feelings. And I mean really, couldn't they just email your DH the photos? They need to POST them? For whom? They are being purposefully insensitive. But don't let it get to you. I think this is just a case where you need to distance them from your life and your LO's life. It would be nice if they were understanding, but since they aren't maybe it's best if they don't know about your pregnancy until the 3rd tri. Or maybe never.


----------



## LeeC

Mighty, you summed it up beautifully and you're right I need to draw a line under this. I've been sitting here for hours wondering how to deal with this as DH is supposed to be coming to my mums today and I was worried how it may escalate.
I really don't want to hurt DH and I know it must be so hard for him but I really don't see how I can have these people in my life now or in the future.


----------



## MightyMom

Just remember, you can set boundaries for yourself and your LO, but it is up to your DH to set boundaries for himself. That is such a huge landmine, but I think just cutting them off from your own life will be so much easier for you and less stressful. I've blocked my MIL on FB, can you do that? I literally cannot see pictures or posts they have, so I never have to be exasperated by what they post. I can pretend they don't exist, and I'm good with that. DH doesn't mind, he gets it. I'd recommend it for you. That block feature is a lifesaver!


----------



## LeeC

Im blessed and very grateful to have such good friends on here who know exactly how RPL changes your life forever, but I wish none of us had to be here x.


----------



## LeeC

Mighty I was about to close my account down actually for a while. I'll take a look at that block function. I'm having a cup of tea and taking my plethora of meds now. Thanks huni. Families grrrrr xxx.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee I TOTALLY understand where you're coming from and mighty mom's post makes so much sense. I avoided fb like the plague throughout all my miscarriages, in fact I avoided everyone and everything as you know. Now I go on it quite a bit and have posted my 3d scan pics. One 'friend' who texted me she was 12 weeks pregnant when I was going through my mc's and she knew about them, commented on my 3d scan post recently. She was lovely and complimentary but then went on to add how how she was waiting for her labour any minute blah blah blah - so trivial but it did get to me a little bit as it was a comment on my post about my memo! Seems very petty for me to react like that but that's parl - as mighty mom says no one but no one understands the utter grief we go / went through. Now as I meet lots of civilian mums day by day (ie ones who have never experienced mc lol) I have to bite my Tongue a LOT with the comments they make and things they do: one recently when discussing why I don't want to join in p.e. With the school kids I was teaching (but was happy to just teach from side lines) "It's very difficult to shake a baby you know once you're pregnant...when I was having my 2..." :growlmad: 
Even now I feel a little resentful of people who have had no trouble and take everything for granted eg a 7 month pregnant woman at a party 2 weeks ago on her SECOND bottle of beer in half an hour. :growlmad: and a "sneaky fag" as she put it. :shock:


----------



## daviess3

Ah leec family's indeed !! Not fun but relax an smile in the knowledge ur growing ur little one an they don't no that an it's a happy time that ur not going to let them ruin for u an ur hubs! Pleased to see you doing so well, heartburn is one of my early symptoms an I hate heartburn!! I really suffered 3rd tri! Sorry for telling u that, refreshers help or tesco own make indigestion tablets fruit flavours there like refreshers,don't last as long as gaviscon but easier to handle for me, milk made my heartburn worse. X

Heart i no wgat u mean its hard, my hubby sleeps on sofa me an lexi co sleep, he does morning feeds af weekends as he's a morning person an he also has sleep apnea so I couldn't trust him to not fall asleep during night feeds! But he's good as gold in mornings an fab for letting me sleep, I'm lucky that I'm a night owl N he's an early riser so it works! It's hard during the week as he has been working away since lexi was one week old, so I have been alone, it's tough an tiring but she has mainly slept 4-5 hours at night so it's not do bad it's hard to try to do housework as she's suffered with colic an reflux, so I can't put her down. Was my birthday Sunday an my mum took us all to centre parcs mon - fri which was so nice to get a break mum an my sister were fab, lexi slept through from midnight until 8-9am everyday!! My sister put her to bed an I actually fell asleep before lexi the last night! Was heaven! 
We get home an I'm hoping night feeds have stopped but no have been up last two nights!! Don't no y! But we're going for a long walk today! 
I think we have reflux an colic under control we still have. Horrible hour or to but as a whole she's a good girl, she has. Bit of a cold at the moment that's not nice love her x

So lovely to see u all doing so well I love reading I may not get time to update but I read all the posts the heartburn the braxton hicks the scan the bumps the peeing the shopping, I personally didn't enjoy pregnancy that much? I loved what the outcome was but pregnancy itself I found hard at times, but I can honestly say I gave had the best year of my life an being a mum is sooooo thd best time of my life yes it's tiring but to hell with make up housework etc if we have a bad night as long as dogs fed an baby's fed an clean everything else takes a back seat. 

I'm so excited for you all to experience this truly magical life, lexi smiles at me everyday now an no matter how tired u r it's all worth it xxx

Pad I hope ur ok Hun praying for a good scan for u xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, I can't offer you any more advice, Mighty Mom summed it up perfectly. I'm so sorry you're getting this grief though. 
Fili, you are right. Civilian mums are very self centred about their pregnancies and babies. I struggled to be around my cousin who was having her little boy while I was splitting up with my husband because he wouldn't have children with me. I just couldn't face them. Then obviously a couple of years later my DD came along, and while I was pregnant my cousins twin sister wouldn't acknowledge me. It turned out that at that time she was also having fertility issues. Then she ended up having her daughter who is 3 months younger than mine, and has just announced her second pregnancy. Now we all rub along fine. My point is, to a civilian mum (and I was lucky enough to be one) your baby and pregnancy is your whole world and you can't imagine why it wouldn't be to anyone else. It's really hard. It's why around the time of my losses and ttc I couldn't bear pregnant women, and I know I'm in good company in that respect here. 
Heart, I'm so sorry you and Tim are going through this. My only advice is to get through it as best you can, because though it doesn't seem it at the time, the baby period lasts for such a short time. It's over in a flash and before you know it Delilah will be sleeping through, walking, talking, and smearing chocolate over your best clothes. You will be looking at her baby photos with incredulity wondering where the hell the last two and a half years went. And don't feel sad about this, it's great because the little people they become are awesome. And it gets so much easier. You and Tim are so strong, I'm sure you can battle through this relatively short but difficult phase. Lots of love. 
Davies it's great to see you, thanks for stopping by. You sound like you are enjoying Lexi so much. I can't wait to see the latest pics. Croy great to see you too. 
Afm pregnancy wise, not a lot to report apart from th fact my belly button has popped which makes Mark cringe, my bump is really high and making it difficult to bend. I was doing some electrolysis on a client at work yesterday and to get the right angle I ended up kneeling on a chair and leaning across the poor woman. Oh, and I'm in third tri tomorrow!! How the hell did that happen??
I'm fretting for Pad now.


----------



## Mrskg

Fili yeah it was the fundal height :thumbup: 

Angel can't wait to see you back here x

Heart :hugs: don't think I can say anything better than everyone else has x

Lee :hugs: same again everyone has gave you loads of advice x I know how ard this is for you but please try not to take it out on oh you both need to stick together just now x

Woohoo for 3rd tri mrs mig x

Really expected update from pad getting worried now x

Moghtymom congrats on a great scan x

Mom2 hope #4 feeling much better x

:wave: everyone else x


----------



## FloridaGirl21

wanted to update everyone with a pic of my boys. They're almost 6 weeks (on Monday)! Life has never been this busy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow they have grown so much! What beautiful boys!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

oh yes, baby on right in avatar is baby on left in picture posted, etc


----------



## daviess3

Mrs mig my hubby hated my belly button to, I have to say I didn't love it! Soon sent back though xx

Florida gorgeous boys they look so different for twins xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm lucky I think my belly button must be quite deep cos even though its popped out is doesn't actually stick out if you know what I mean? Poor Edie has an outie bellybutton, I think it's cos the midwife who delivered her was newly qualified! Edie was her first baby as a qualified midwife, she didn't tell us that till after she delivered her though! I loved it when she told me, it somehow made it even more special. Like out of all the babies that midwife will deliver in her career she will never forget Edie. I sent her a thank you card with a photo of her holding Edie.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, had lots to read back there...

Im hoping the best for Pad, really hope she posts soon.

Mightymom, thats brilliant news on your scan. This one is your keeper, I can feel it.

Lee, I cant really say anymore than the advice given but I personally wouldnt go on facebook. I honestly hate it, sorry as I know that lots of people are on it and so too is my husband. I cant help but think it is just nosiness where people are reading and trawling through things about each others lives and it can make you feel like shit. I think you can get the impression that everyone elses lives are perfect from what you read and if your going through your own problems especially miscarriages and fertility issues etc. I imagine its terrible to look at other people's baby pictures and pregnancy announcements. You need to remember that your growing your little one right now and all that matters is you and the baby.
Its understandable how you feel we all know it but from your in laws point of view they are obviously delighted over the birth of this little baby and unfortunately they must be thinking why should they tiptoe around you. People just dont understand how hurtful it is. try your best not to take it out on your husband, you need each other.

Kat, I've not experienced any signs of pre-term labour thankfully and deep down I have a feeling that the rest of this pregnancy will go smoothly and I will make it to almost full term. People that I have spoken with that have the double womb all say dont listen to what you read because everything that you read and are told will happen probably wont.
I dont think I've had braxton hicks, Im not too sure to be honest. Thanks for mentioning that Heart!
I just cant believe how big this baby is now. Last night in work it was so lively, I couldnt stop watching my stomach jumping up and down again over at my right rib area, it was obviously wiggling its ass around.

Its nice to see Heart, Davies,Croy and Florida stop by with your updates. It must be true that nothing ever prepares you for how hard it can be having a new baby, it does sound full on. Im thinking already that there is nothing wrong with accepting all of the offers of help that family give.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM it is strange to see yoru belly button start to come out. Mines hasnt popped right out yet but it used to be a black hole and now it isnt, the other side is almost out.


----------



## cazi77

Was checking in for an update on Pad - really hope everything is ok.

AFM goodness how much plug is up there! This morning had 2 huge shows of very very thick and bloodstained globs (sorry tmi) must be at least a table spoon full!! No other signs tho. Had the best nights sleep in ages last night - wen to bed at 11pm only up once at 5.30am for a wee then back to sleep until 9am feel so much better for it!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Cazi, Im getting excited for you. I think you'll go into labour yourself before needing to be induced. 
Sounds like there is lots of plug coming away, all sounding good though. Good luck!

I too have APS and although I havent discussed it in detail with my consultant yet from what I read they will not let you go full term as they like to plan your delivery and induce you early so they know when to tell you to stop clexane.


----------



## padbrat

OMG OMG ladies... I am so lucky to have you all cheering me on.... THANK YOU ALL xxxx :hugs:

Lee... what can I say that the lovely Mighty hasn't already? Just you be selfish and think of yourself, your baby and Mark and to hell with everyone else I say! Block Block Block... that is what I have done.... your sanity and relationship is more important!:thumbup:

Caz.... I seriously don't think you are going to make it to induction... Go plug go!!!:happydance:

Just, Sara, Mom... hope those baby bums aren't bumping your ribs too badly today!:baby:

Hey Fili... I feel your rage chick. Bloody gets right on my admittedly larger tits!!! GRRRR

Just congrats on 3rd Tri! Wahooooo!!:cloud9:

Heart... you are a wonderful Mum and have a wonderful Husband.... and a beautiful Daughter.... however, when you are tired beyond belief and not feeling yourself things are bound to look a little different... and you will both react a little differently. Take a deep breath, look at your beautiful Daughter and hug your Husband. They are all that matters xx:hugs:

Hey Davies!! So good that lovely Lexi is sleeping!:baby:

Florida your boys are lovely x:flower:

Hey Tuckie! Pleased you are feeling better!
:thumbup:
AFM, well I am so sorry I had all you waiting.... had my scan and luckily Hubby could come to the scan this time. Scan went great and I was put forward 3 days! Wahooo.. am now 8wks 6days!! Could see a lovely HB pulsing away in the babys chest, not just a flicker, a proper pulsing! Was just over joyed!... I know I know a long way to go... but for now I am happy!!! :happydance:

Here is a lil piccy of my blob aged 8w 5d!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







8W 5D.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## filipenko32

THANK GOODNESS!!!! You have made my day so I can't imagine how high you must be feeling lol! So so so happy for you!!!!!! What does hubs say?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay yay yay!!! You have had me worried but I'm so thrilled for you!!!


----------



## padbrat

Aww thanks Fili and Mrs M! Hubby is secretly happy... but trying not to get his and my hopes up. I just need to get out of this dreaded 1st tri. Am coming into my danger weeks now... need to keep my hope up lol x 

Pad chants mantra... Hope Is Important!

What can I take for a sore throat and cold ladies? feeling crap...

And my peeing is out of control... 4 times last night... what is that about??


----------



## filipenko32

I was really bad with peeing in the night, it's so annoying! It's a great sign though, the baby is already pressing on your bladder! It gets better in second tri. That's such a good sign you're measuring ahead, me and mrs mig measured ahead too. Sorry you're ill :hugs: personally I wouldn't take anything but I think paracetamol are safe in small doses if it becomes unbearable. Other than that up your vit c, warm baths / showers, keep warm and drink lots xxx


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for the advice Fili... am currently sitting on the sofa in my PJ's and Hubby as done all cleaning, walked dog and now is out shopping... with my careful instructions! Good Husband!


----------



## Hollybush75

OMG Pad I'm overjoyed for you!!!!!!!!!!
I was up peeing around 4 x a night at your stage. Now I'm just once or twice a night.
Paracetamol is the only safe thing you can take chick


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Holly! xx I am pretty chuffed too x


----------



## pink80

Awesome news Pad :happydance:


----------



## LeeC

F*** sake Pad, don't keep us all waiting like that again lol.... Absolutely delighted for you and loving your scan pic. I'm just so happy for you right now. Seriously can't stop smiling x.


----------



## fifi-folle

So pleased to see you girls doing so well! I'm still quietly cheering you all on :) I know how lucky I am to be on #2 after my losses.


----------



## LeeC

And ladies DH is on his way with my 2 fur babies. I'm gonna have a lovely day afterall I am still pregnant and that's what is important now.
Thank you all for pointing out what really matters x.


----------



## cazi77

Yey fantastic new pad so pleased for you xx


----------



## Mrskg

Pad! You had us all worried lol x so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Lee loving the pma :hugs: enjoy your day with hubby an fur babies xxx

Florida they are gorgeous :cloud9:

Cazi I've never had a show so not sire how much is up there lol x

Just I'm glad everything going well an I agree you can't go on what you read every birth is different x


----------



## fitzy79

So delighted for you Pad and that's no blob...you can make out its head and body so clearly! You must be just over the moon! 

Lee, here's to a lovely day with DH. Put everyone else to the back of your mind and focus on you and your little Bean. My midwife told me early on to cut contact with any people/ situations that cause me stress and it's great advice! 

Cazi, in a way it's good to know there was so much plug protecting the cervix. Sounds like baby's arrival is very imminent! 

Just, your ticker seems to have shot along this past few weeks! 

Fili, Kat, Mighty, Mom2 , Madrid , Mrs KG, Mrs Mig and everyone else...a big hello to you and hope the weekend is treating everyone well! 

AFM well as per usual I'm a far better reader than poster;) It would appear my hematoma has rectified itself...I havn't had any spotting/bleeds since turning 16 weeks. I've been feeling movement since the start of 18 weeks...didn't really know for sure what it was at start but no mistaking the amazing sensations now...I just love it!! It's still only at sporadic times during the day but becoming more frequent, despite me having an anterior placenta like so many of the rest of us on here! I have my 20 week scan next Thursday...nervous but feeling hopeful that all will be well with my little Itsy! 

Hugs to all x


----------



## bumpyplease

Sooo chuffed for you pad! I really believe this thread is lucky! I know not everyone has been successful on here but considering we all suffered from recurrent mc prior to this thread it's amazing how many success stories we now have!

Cazi it won't be long!!! Thurs is my OH birthday although I'm thinking you may go naturally tues or wed!!!

Have a nice day with hubster lee, mrsm I have a huge innie belly button but mine popped out also!! I was worried it would stay out but mine went back in about a week after his birth.

Can't remember what else I read but hope everyone is doing well.

I'm really suffering in the evenings as Alfie just won't settle at night, lots of crying and restlessness. So very very tired!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy I hope your nights improve soon. I'm sure they will. Fitzy, great to see you. 
Pad for my cold I squeezed half a lemon into boiling water, put a spoonful of honey and a little ginger in it and had it with a couple of paracetamols. I also put a dash of brandy in it but I wouldn't have done if I'd been in the first tri. Also, as bizarre as it sounds, I put some mustard powder in a bowl of hot water and soaked my feet in it. It really helped.


----------



## padbrat

Aww ladies you really overwhelm me with your care... in fact am having a quiet happy sob to myself as I type... good job Hubby is out walking the dog cos he already thinks I am a nut!

Fitzy and Fifi.... so nice to see you both. And Fifi, you are expecting no 2! Wow, that is fab... Fitzy you are so far along now, time seems to be wizzing by!

MrsM thanks for the tips... will def give it a try... anything to stop this horrible cold!

Lee have a fab day with DH and the furbs... I bet they go nuts when they see you!! Pleased I made you smile!

Bumpy bless you... you must be so tired and yet you still post a message on here... 

Message to Alfie: Please settle down young man... Mummy is tired and would like a little sleep if you don't mind... lots of cuddles cos you are gorgeous x Pad

Madrid... how are you chick. 

Sorry for worrying you MrsK... thank you for being worried xxx


----------



## heart tree

Haven't had a proper chance to catch up. Just wanted to pop in for Pad's news. I'm overjoyed! What a gorgeous little babe you have. When is your critical week? I have every pink bone in my body wishing pink for you. 

Seems like every time I complain about hubby on here, he steps up. Is he secretly one of you pretending to be a PARL lady and reading all my posts? He did all the work last night by putting her down to bed and then woke up this morning and took her off of me and is on a walk with her right now. I have the house to myself right now. Heaven!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news Heart! We telepathically communicated to him!! xxx

I am about to have my third chinese in a row, Me-mo loves it! I am having King Prawn curry with chow mien again :munch: :munch: (I pick out the prawns and microwave them for another 4 minutes lol) Hubs is picking it up for me on his way home from football . I have got my appetite back and I am munching like a monster! I tutored some children this morning and have spent 3 hours asleep this afternoon! All I seem to want to do is sleep, eat Chinese food and drink fizzy water!

Fitzy that's great news about feeling movement :cloud9:, it's a great feeling isn't it? I still only feel very light kicks even at 25 weeks with my ap!! And it's only a few times a day mainly in the evenings and not for long, some days more than others, suppose it depends what position he's in!


----------



## Abi 2012

hey ladies, just a quick one before i go for a meal for my sil's birthday 

pad, so glad everything is fine and what a beautiful little bean :) perfect! so happy for you!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

heart glad to hear hubbys stepping up, men just dont understand do they lol x

mrs m- oooh tmr 3rd tri!! im so please for you what a milestone!! congrats!! xxx

bumpy- hope you start getting a little more sleep soon hun xxx

florida- what beautiful babies :D xxx 

cant remember anything else! lol pregnancy brain :S 

hello to everyone else and i hope your all doing well!!

afm- nothing much to report maternity leave started now and im bored stiff already! lol been cleaning so much,... just coz im bored! had a bath and watched noah moving vigorously lol he is quite a fidget now .. getting under my ribs too now! but i love the fact i always know he is there when he is fidgetting... sleeping... non existant! up every 2 hours for a pee... then feeling uncomfortable inbetween and its only gonna get worse but hey ho, its part of pregnancy! and i love being pregnant! im in quite a good mood atm too :) right gotta go get myself ready being picked up in 15 mins lol :/ xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Have fun Abi! 

Is it possible to feel baby kicks where you would get period pain, you know that low down iykwim? Something feels like it's jumping there!!


----------



## LeeC

I've just been to bathroom, wiped and I am bleeding again. Been a bit crampy this afternoon. It's not brown, I'm a bit worried. Really hope this is nothing again :(


----------



## hopeful23456

So happy for you pad!!!!! 

Cazi- sounds like baby is coming soon!


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- i think it's just fine but sucks to have to worry about it! :hugs: I've been there with bleed worries, from progesterone


----------



## LeeC

How did the blood look hopeful. This is like period blood again, I'm crampy in my left side to but could be in my head.
Bleeding is just a constant worry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Keeping everything crossed for you Lee.


----------



## hopeful23456

My blood was bright red, then had some brown for a few days after


----------



## fitzy79

Lee, I had a very big red bleed at 8 weeks and smaller red bleeds at 13 and 16 weeks. In between these times I would spot brown frequently. I also remember getting a lot of cramping around the stage you're at now...nothing to do with the bleed but stretching cramps I assume. Am very hopeful that all is totally fine however, I never let a bleed go by without getting checked out for my own peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

I wish it was my scan tomorrow. Having lots of twinges. Just showed the blood to Mark, it's not bright red but it's not brown, it's sort of in the middle if that makes sense.
It's so hard trying not to panic again.


----------



## Hollybush75

Big hugs Lee. The colour you have described was the colour of my second bleed on Tuesday. It wasn't red or brown but somewhere in between. Can you ring your clinic on Monday and ask for a reassurance scan?


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Holly. I'm there on Monday at 10.40 for my next scan anyway. Hope it doesn't get heavier before then. Im paranoid keep thinking I can feel something, I just need to keep calm.
Going to have pizza and try and relax. Jesus, I could murder a glass of wine right now.


----------



## heart tree

Still catching up. MightyMom, what great scan pics!!! Congrats! I added you to the front page. :thumbup:

Lee, I had pink spotting at 5 weeks. Then at 9 weeks I felt an ooze and thought it was the progesterone. When I looked, it was dark red blood. Not bright red. Not brown. Dark red and there was enough to fill a panty liner. After that I spotted brown for 2 weeks straight. They were able to see a blood clot near my cervix but it never bothered the baby. I hope that's all it is for you too. I did have some cramping along with it as well. 

Tuckie, here is a list I posted before I had Delilah. I was never able to pack my bag, but as I look at it now, it is very thorough. I'll add a few notes to it.

Hospital bag:

Nipple cream - Motherlove is the best
Nursing pads
Nursing bras
Jammies with nursing tops
No skid socks - didn't need these
Maxi pads
Robe
Toiletries, toothbrush, hairdryer, straightener, toothpaste, deodorant, shampoo, conditioner
Phone, ipad, ipod, speakers, chargers
magazines
Pen/paper
Lip balm
Snacks/hard candy
Birth plan
Birth book
Pillows, blankets
Comfy clothes
Bath towel (dark color)
Maternity underwear - didn't need these. Just used the ones at the hospital
Breastfeeding pillow
Birthing ball
Eye mask
Journal
Water bottle/straws - hospital provided this
Labor sign
Flip flops/slippers
Rinse bottle - for after giving birth. Hospital provided this
Clothes for baby (outfits, mittens, hats, diapers)
Car seat
Warm blanket


----------



## LeeC

Heart. That's what it's like dark red, i just felt it ooze out now and checked and their is quite a bit, I'm worrying because Inam having cramp in my back too.
I really want to hang on to any little bit of hope but honestly I'm getting worried.


----------



## heart tree

Lee, I'm worried for you hon. I'm not going to tell you it will all be fine. It's so scary to see blood and feel cramps. I can tell you that bright blood is a bad sign. Dark red means it is old blood, brown is even older. When you say there is quite a bit, what do you mean? 

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I was convinced that my bleed meant the end of the pregnancy. I was so distraught every time I wiped and saw a color, even if it was brown. We know all too well how things usually turn out for us. It's really hard to remain hopeful when all you've experienced is anguish. I remember thinking there was no possible way the pregnancy was going to be ok. I can imagine what is going through your head right now. I wish it were Monday. I also wish the bleeding would stop. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lee my blood was bright bright red!! I also felt like my uterus was really weak for want of a better word. My back definitely ached at the time. I felt periody. I honestly feel that bleeding so long as it's not absolutely gushing is a good sign!! My doc could not see why it happened. I think that now you've had a successful scan you are pretty secure, I know it's horribly scary though and as heart said there are no guarantees as I'm sure you know but I personally think you're going to be just fine! Really feel for you though it's not fair xxxxx


----------



## LeeC

I'm so annoyed with myself for getting so stressed earlier, I promise if this works out I will not stress myself out over things of no importance.
I'm
Praying this LO is a fighter.

Heart its not gushing just when I wipe more like a light period.

Fili, thanks huni.

I'm relaxing in bed now and have taken a paracetamol.


----------



## heart tree

Lee, I promise you, whatever you were stressing over did not cause you to bleed. I think stress is blamed for a lot of pregnancy issues, but in my honest opinion, I really don't think it has much of a bearing. Think about all the women in war torn areas who have babies. The stress must be intense. I'm glad you are resting. It sounds very similar to my bleed. I agree with Fili, as long as it isn't gushing, that is a good sign.


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad...you mean shit bag keeping us all waiting :haha: fantastic news though :hugs:

Lee...I'm sorry you're having the scares again....massive :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust:

I am reading just don't get chance to post these days

XxX


----------



## KatM

Happy Weekend Ladies,

Lee,
Big hugs hon. I pray that everything is okay. 

MightMom,
Baby looks cute already. I can see his/her little body shape.

Mrsmigg,
Why does the outie make Mark cringe? I don't know what it looks like.
Anyways, that doesn't sound very nice of him.
Yay for 3rd Tri!!!

Florida,
Adorable.

Just,
It sounds like you are going to be fine and most likely full-term or close. Try not to read anymore on the internet about that. You have zero symptoms and baby is super active and doing well.

Pad,
Wonderful news!!! This is a caring group that worries.

Davies,
So glad you checked in. Sounds like you had a fab time with your mom and sister and Lexi is close to sleeping through the night.


Fitzy,
Yay for feeling movement. Please update us on your 20 week scan.

Bumpy,
Hope you get some sleep.

Heart,
Great news about Tim stepping up. He obviously cares and maybe it took him a while to see your point of view. When men imagine their babies, they see them as 3-5 year olds that can do things. Women imagine them as newborns. So when men get babies, it sometimes takes them a while to adjust to them actually being newborns and needing constant care.

Fili,
I like that you are enjoying pregnancy to it's greatest.

Abi,
Congrats on Mat leave. Can't believe you are bored already. 

AFM,
Our first weekend day NOT at the beach. We had too many chores to do and now DH and I are both in bed resting. He's out like a light. Oh well, we will go tomorrow. If that is the worst of my problems today, life is very, very good.


----------



## daviess3

Pad congrats Hun gorgeous pic so pleased 4 u x

Leec just chill drink water an think positively I still got that rainbow feeling for u, water is key!!! An the positive vibes from this thread xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- I'm so sorry hun. That's so scary! I've never bled except when I was m/c'ing besides a little spotting after sex so I can't offer you any personal advice. Just that a lot of girls here have bled and been ok, like some have already told you. I can imagine how worried you are but like Heart said, it wasn't due to stress hun :hugs:

Pad- you almost gave us all a heart attack yesterday! So glad everything is well. Very cute little scan pic :)

Heart- thanks for your lists. They are very helpful. I got the mothers love and the gel nipple pads you recommended off amazon too. I'm going to target to get the boon grass drying rack too. I read great things about it from the reviews and it's very cute :)


----------



## MightyMom

I'd also very much recommend you have something for the breast swelling. Raw cabbage leaves work wonders, you may consider having someone bring them by for you after the baby arrives. I know it sounds very strange, but I was willing to try anything when my breasts were so engorged. ;) Cabbage worked very well, cold packs felt good but didn't help the engorgement. Really great list Heart!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lee- :hugs: So sorry for the scare. I pray Monday's scan brings you great news.

Pad- So happy for you!

Cazi- Wow, not long! Can't wait for another baby born!

AFM- still haven't packed a bag, but I did order my birthing gown. When it comes in I'll get to packing, promise!


----------



## filipenko32

So excited for cazi!! :yipee: 

Heart that list has been copied and hot mailed to myself to start buying! Thank you xx

Lee thinking about you Hun, try to be positive today it really helped me to visualise pos thoughts in first tri, my anxiety was worse in second tri for no reason!!! Keeping everything crossed for you but think you'll be fine xx oh and Davies is right about the water, I get through 3l of fizzy water every day! Or more! Empty water bottles everywhere! 

Off to tutor this morning so up early so I can get the toilet sagas done and dusted lol! Ps caff tea is very good if you have constipation! Dreamt I was back at school last night and of course there was a swimming pool in the school - a nice calm clean pool - hmmm wonder what that could represent!?!
Probably little memos home ATM!

Mighty mom do the cabbage leaves need to be cold? I've started getting more painful boobs on and off is the milk production starting or something?


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- im so sorry your bleeding! i hope everything i ok im thinking of you!

heart- your so good such a supermum and still manage to get time to write on here! 

fitzy- great to hear your feeling movements :D exciting stuff!! xx

mrs m- happy 3rd tri ... woooo hooo!! :D :happydance::happydance:

afm- well the meal went well last night it was lovely and was home by 11 so wasnt a late one i prefer short night outs now it was a lovely little gathering of family and a few friends so wasnt to overwheming, and glad my partner got to talk to him nephew, because his parents split up in the week and think he needed to talk to his uncle as they are very close... he is such a lovely lad him and my little man get on really well! :) xxx 

hope everyone else is great and having a nice sunday so far!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Fili, hope the tutoring goes well. 
Abi, thank you! 
Lee I hope that bleeding has stopped. I'm thinking about you so much. 
Afm, kept OH awake most of the night with my terrible snoring and woke up with a really sore throat. I was annoyed because he kept waking me up, I wish he'd just gone and slept somewhere else. I have had a lie in though so that makes up for it. 
Third tri today!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Pad, Im so glad everything was well at the scan. You had us all worried keeping us in suspense!

Lee, Im sorry you've started getting bleeding again. Its a total nightmare the worry that it brings, just keep remembering how you've had it before and the scan was fine. I hope it rushes in for tomorrow's scan and Im staying hopeful for you.

Fitzy, its brilliant to start feeling movement isnt it. I didnt know you also had an anterior placenta, there are so many of us the same. I felt the movement getting stronger and stronger each day and now its like proper full blown kicks and punches that make my stomach move from the outside, I love it!

Kat, Im so jealous of where you live by the beach. Life does sound great there. Today Im looking out the window at yet again more rain and grey skies...sigh...Im just looking forward to winter coming in now hopefully cold crispy but dry weather!snuggled up with the baby!

Heart, thanks for posting that checklist, there is so many things we've got to remember. Im running out of room in my case and the baby's things arent in there yet. I'll maybe need a seperate bag for the baby.

Congrats MrsM on 3rd tri!


----------



## padbrat

Lee... don't forget you are following me in symptoms etc... we are twin lol... I had a big red bleed at 7 wks remember... and where are you at? Yes 7 wks! I am hoping that you can get a scan tomorrow just to let you know all is OK. x

Congrats MrsM! 3rd Tri! Wahoooo

Hey Heart... I guess Tim was listening in on us then... good news!

Hey Fili, I hope the tutoring is going well!

Just and Fitzy how amazing that you can feel so much... I am hoping one day I can feel the same!

Never... hahahaha.... sorry!

Abi sounds like you had a lovely evening!

Mom don't worry about packing... you will get round to it eventually x

Kat I say hooray for early nights and lots of snoozes.... I personally haven't gotten out of pj's all weekend... am exhausted lol

Hey Mighty... cabbage leaves? Really? hey, it is works then why not!

Hey Tuckie!

Davies... I second the water thing.. if I don't drink enough my back hurts!

AFM... 9 wks today wahooo... love the fast forwarding!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 9 weeks Pad! There is nothing like zipping forward a few days in scary first tri is there? Mark thought I was nuts at my 7 week scan because I gained 3 days and I was ecstatic. He just didn't get it.


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee I'm so sorry to read about your bleeding. How is it today? Praying its nothing.

Happy 9 weeks pad and congrats on reaching 3rd tri mrsm!

Just, I didn't finish my bag as everything was so unexpected but I had started to pack a bag for myself and used my changing bag for the baby. Unless you have quite a large bag I think you will struggle to fit everything into one bag as there is so much stuff to take!

Kat I want your life!! Sounds amazing!!!!

Oh and thanks Pad for sending a message to Alfie, he obviously received it and was a little star last night!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig happy 3rd tri!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: I am annoyed that you kept be woken up too :growlmad: he should have slept in the other room you're right, you need your sleep more :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, thats exactly what Ive decided to do. To use my changing bag for babies things. I should be able to fit quite a lot in it!
Im glad you've had a better night with Alfie last night, I guess your going to have good ones and bad ones, he'll soon settle into his own routine Im sure!


----------



## Mrskg

Heart I've copy an pasted your list :thumbup: yay for hubby must be all our vibes working their way to him :rofl:

Lee how are you today? Hope tomorrow's scan comes round quickly for you :hugs:

Mighty is right about the cabbage x savoy is best x an yeah fili keep it in the fridge x you have to change it every 20 mins as it gets warm quickly so best stock up on a few x

Happy 3rd tri mrsm x

Fitzy my scan is on thursday too really hoping they can see gender x If not just been looking at babes in the womb an its £75 for a gender scan an they do sat or Sunday which is great means hubby won't have to take another day off work x

:wave: everyone x


----------



## LeeC

Scan is at 10.40 tomorrow. Through night and today I am back to brown spotting. I really need to put some coping mechanisms in place to deal with these bleeds as I just keep freaking myself out and thinking the worst.
The cramping last night did NOT help.
I have to say DH was amazing last night despite having a very tough day grieving the loss of his mum 3 years ago.
I'm nervous for tomorrow but just want it done with. Thanks everyone for your support yet again..... Enough of the dramas, if all is well tomorrow I am going to try hard to ease into this pregnancy and will be super positive :)


----------



## LeeC

MrsMig, seen your 3rd tri news on FB, congratulations x

MrsKG, are you finding out gender? Im gonna say boy x.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee it's perfectly understandable for you to be so anxious omg more than understandable, we all know what you're going through but let's not forget, you've had a lot of losses Hun, you are so brave and strong, please be kind to yourself, it's so so hard to be positive after what we've all been through but this visualising baby alive and well on the scan and me pushing him around in a pram REALLY helped me in the first tri, I've got lazy with it now though must try harder myself. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig is having a boy and mrs kg is having a girl lol! :smug: I 'know' these things lol!


----------



## Hollybush75

MrsMig happy 3rd trimester!


AFM: My next scan is tomorrow afternoon. I am hoping baby is still rocking and rolling in there. I've been getting more round ligament pains these last few days. They're not nice! I was on my knees checking the boiler (we had bad leaks last winter which we are hoping have been resolved now) and when I went to get up the right side seemed to "ping" with pain for 5 seconds! Very ouch-y and I don't like it :haha:. My "fat" jeans are uncomfortable most of the time now, not just after eating. The bloat doesn't seem to be so bad now. My only hope/reassurance is that this means baby and womb is growing. My boobs are massive (was 36GG before pg) and now spilling out of my bra so need to get myself measured again! Even my hairdresser commented on the size of them! I got DH to go up the attic yesterday and get the maternity jeans/trousers I had kept from PG2. As long as everything is ok tomorrow then I don't think it will be long before I have to wear them plus I will then have to go out and buy new tops/jumpers as all my regular tops all look too small thanks to the increased boob size!

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## LeeC

Holly, good luck. All will be very well tomorrow :)


----------



## Abi 2012

good luck at all the up-coming scans :) 

hows everyone doing? 

afm- sorting through noah's clothes tonight and putting them all in his drawers! :D will post pics when im done maybe a few hours though lol!
feeling well, bit achy but im ok :) oh and its going to get much worse i know ;) 

hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Pics deleted x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bumps he is gorgeous!! :cloud9: 

Good luck to Lee and Holly having scans tomorrow xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I'm still not feeling many kicks daily are you?


----------



## cazi77

Aww bumpy he is beautiful!! 

Good luck tomorrow Lee.

Hope your scan goes well Holly.

Abi I too loved putting the clothes away really made it seem real that baby will be wearing these one day soon.

AFM ended up at the hospital today. Felt a bit silly really but was getting worried about how much bloody show I was having and baby hadn't moved as much the last few days but had still felt some. They were lovely at the hospital and made me feel like I wasn't being silly. Spent time on the CTG baby woke a couple of times but did spend a lot of time sleeping but they were happy with its heart rate. I am having a quite a lot of tightening which the monitor is picking up and I would say were uncomfortable but certainly not painful. They do come in waves about 3 in 10 mins so just need them to get stronger. Midwife said they would either progress or fizzle out so not getting my hopes up!! Pic below is of my print out bottom line is my contractions - you can def see they come in waves!!
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20120930-00078.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## filipenko32

Glad all is ok cazi you were right to check. I am going to be a nightmare worrying about kicks at 36 plus weeks I just know it :wacko: begging hubs for a scan machine for Christmas - just kidding!! I wish tho haha!


----------



## Abi 2012

bumpy- he is adorable! just beautiful! aww i want a cuddle lol xxx

cazi- sorry to hear your worry but glad everything seems ok. best place to be hun and hoping your contractions continue to get stronger hun :D good luck xxx

ok so here are some pics of my baby boys clothes ect...
drawer 1 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/drawer1.jpg[/IMG]

drawer 2 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/ddrawer2.jpg[/IMG]

drawer 3 full to the brim can bearly shut it ... baby gro's/onsies 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/drawer3.jpg[/IMG]

drawer 4
[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/drawer4.jpg[/IMG]

drawers and baby bath! lol

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/drawers.jpg[/IMG]

carseat! 

https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/carseat.jpg


----------



## sara1

Hi ladies :hi: hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Pad- Sooooooooo pleased fro you! congrats on 9 weeks!

Lee- I'm sorry you're going through the stress and anxiety of a bleed. It's so difficult to stay positive, and I think you are really doing an amazing job! I'm very glad o hear Dh is being supportive, even if his family are being shits. Good luck on your scan tomorrow

Holly- Have a great scan tomorrow! Will be waiting for pics!

Heart- You must be so tired and are doing an amazing job. I imagine it's very tough that you and Tim have been arguing and I'm very happy to hear he stepped up today. Men really don't know what to expect in this whole process and take their time adjusting. I tried to pin Dh down to talking about some of our parenting/caregiving expectations today and we ended up bickering over the basic premise of the conversation... he felt like I was testing him. I know he'll come around but I suspect it will take him awhile. I hope you enjoyed your alone time this morning! 

Bumpy- What a gorgeous little man you've got there. 

Mismig- Happy 3rd tri!!!!!!

Cazi- Sounds like you are so so close! I don't think you're going to make it to your induction on thursday.

Afm- Had a great, but very busy weekend... went to the beach on friday, the mountains yesterday, a baptism today, and we've been eating out with friends all weekend so I feel like a cow. The downside is that dh is being moody and difficult today and driving me a little nuts. I tried to have a discussion with him about parenting and expectations but we just ended up arguing over semantics and getting nowhere. I feel like our communication has been a little off lately and I don't do very well when there's tension between us... it ruins my equilibrium and sets me on edge. Tomorrow's a new day...hopefully, we'll find our balance again. 

Fili- my LO would settle in and nest in there for a few days and make me very very nervous (I use Davies drink lots of cold water and lie on your left side trick when she's too quite) then suddenly she'd be doing the samba. In the last week or so she's been super active. Try not to worry! Just remember, that anterior placenta could be saving your ribs from major bruising.


----------



## Mrskg

Lee it's only understandable you will stres I've been a nervous wreck an Ive not had any bleeding I think I would have had heart failure ifi did so big :hugs: you're dealing with it all great x got everything crossed for tomorrow x yeah I want to find out gender going to book private sexing scan if they cant tell on thurs I can't wait till 28 weeks for next one lol x I'll start a guess list on front page of my journal :thumbup:

Fili is ther something I should know.... Are you psychic :haha: I'll add your guess x

Holly good luck with scan tomorrow x

Bumpy he's gorgeous looks so tiny what weight is he now x

Cazi glad everything ok an hospital were nice to you makes such a difference x

Abi loving all your pics x 

:hugs: Sara hope you oh have abetted day tomorrow x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, thanks for posting those pics. Alfie is so beautiful, you must be so amazed at him. Seeing the pictures and hearing how well he's doing reassures me that my baby could be born in a couple of weeks and do the same.

Best of luck to Lee and Holly for your scans tomorrow ladies, Im feeling positive for you both x


----------



## Madrid98

Lee I'm sorry about the bleeding & how scared it made you but it's very common for many women to bleed while pregnant & it doesn't necessarily mean things are going wrong. 
I hope tomorrow's scan will give you a bit if peace of mind. 

Holly good luck with your scan too Hun!!

Pad congrats!!!!! What a beautiful pic! Happy 9 weeks :happydance:

MrsM happy 3rd tri!

Sara I hope is just indifferent those days & tomorrow will be better :hugs:

Mrskg not long for our scan! I can't wait!!!

Fili :hi:

Bump he's so cute!!

Cazi I don't think you'll have to wait too long if you continue like this!! Good luck Hun!!

Just, Davies, heart, tuckie, mom, ...... :hi: to all. 

Afm, I'm patiently NOT waiting for my gender scan on Tuesday. As its the anatomy one I get paranoid at times. I hope time flies until then. Eeeekkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Hope you all had a wonderful and relaxing weekend.

Pad,
Happy 9 weeks! Does this mean that the baby IS a girl?
DH and I were just resting in bed when I wrote. It was only 4:30 pm our time, lol. Still, early nights in are great. DH works every night till about 2-3am now, so we haven't gone to bed together in a bit. He is trying to launch his 2 businesses before the baby is here, and I fully support him in it. He gives me a prenatal massage nightly, tucks me in, and then heads up to his office to work.

Just,
I am packing a separate bag for the baby. Scotland's weather sounds so dreary from what you have said. I knew it was cold, but I did not know it rained all the time. Actually, now that I think about it, I think the UK gets a lot of rain period.

Bumpy,
I LOVE the photos. Look at your precious, little guy. 
I don't know Bumpy, your life with your healthy LO sounds great!

Mrsmigg,
sorry you are snoring so much. OH should have just left and let you sleep. You are 3rd tri now!!! And need your sleep.

mrskg,
keep us posted on that scan.

lee,
i truly hope all is well with your LO. I'm happy to hear that you and DH got on super well.

Holly,
Good luck on your scan. Wow, you have huge boobs!!! Mine are now DD, the largest they have ever been by 2 cups! I can't imagine what GG must be like.

Cazi,
Thank goodness all was okay. You did the right thing going into hospital. I hope those contractions pick right up and get stronger. Not much longer!! 

Abi,
wow girl! you are so neat and organized. everything looks adorable. love it.

Sara,
sounds like you had a fab weekend and thoroughly enjoyed yourself.
yay for eating out and feeling like a cow. this is the best time to feel that way.

sorry that you and DH are a bit off. i hope it resolves shortly. i know you two are very close. maybe the parenting topic is tough... but better now than when the baby is here.

madrid,
keep us posted on gender scan.

AFM,
I am happy to report I spent the whole afternoon at the beach. It was gorgeous and I had sand in every crevice of my body, lol. The morning was spent exercising with DH and at the farmer's market stocking up on organic goodies. Life is very good!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck on scans this week ladies! Will be stalking.

Cazi, I hope the babe is on it's way. I had contractions like that for a while before actually having her (like 2 weeks before), but my plug was still in tact. I think you are very very close.

Cute clothes Abi. You are sooo organized! 

Sara, sigh. I can relate. I hate being on a different page than my husband. I'm sorry you tried to talk to him and it failed. Keep at it. You do need to get some things sorted before the baby comes or else you will regret it like me.

Kat, I want your life! It was super hot up here today too! I do enjoy the Indian Summers in the Bay Area. It's going to be another hot day tomorrow. 

Bumpy, Alfie is so scrumptious. If you have any preemie questions, feel free to ask.

I can't seem to quit this thread! LOL! Feel free to kick me out girls!


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Of course we want you here!!! Wish you new mommies would pop in more and upload pics. That is what keeps us hopeful and moving forward.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi ladies! All is well on here today, I pray it stays that way for the rest of the week. 

I felt something really cool today. I've never been able to identify body parts with any of my boys, but I just I was feeling Gloriana's rear end!! So sweet! I could see her wiggling and knew what was happening. Sweet baby!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :) Hope everyone has had a nice weekend! 

Cazi- glad everything was okay. You're super close now. Keep us updated :)

Abi- cute nesting photos! I've been nesting like mad too. It's pretty fun, huh?

Pad- happy 9 weeks!

Bumpy- Alfie is adorable!

Sara- Sorry your OH has been moody and didn't respond well to your initiating a parenting discussion. I think our approach to things as women is so foreign to them and they sometimes react poorly. I'm sure it'll pass soon. And Ive been eating like a cow too! I just can't get enough to eat these days :haha:

Heart- Of course you have to stick around here still! I agree with Kat; we need you Marls here for inspiration :) Besides, you created this thread (and we all thank you for it!) This thread has been a huge sanity saver for me and so much support! 

MrsM- happy 3rd tri! 

Madrid/MrsK- yay for upcoming anatomy scans. Finding out gender is so exciting!

Nesting, nesting, and more nesting! I can't wait to meet my little girl! I'm all organized and ready now so we're anxiously awaiting her arrival. I'm packing her stuff in her diaper backpack and my stuff in my own bag and hubby has to pack his own too. I think it'll be easier to have all our things separated. I don't know if I'm the only one with AP that gets kicks ALL the time, but Im starting to wonder when this baby ever sleeps! I think Fili was asking about movements...Everything I read about APs made me think I wouldn't feel much but I feel a lot. I think it has to do with the position of your AP too. Mine must be high. That's he only explanation I can come up with. Have you tried lying on your side after drinking or eating like Sara mentioned? Off to watch a movie with OH now.


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- so cool! Sometimes I think I can make out what's what, but usually it's like 'is that head or butt? Foot or elbow?' lol so cool to see through your belly though! Mine just twitches and moves like alien sci-fi movie effects :haha:

Lee- fX for you hun

Holly- those are some huge boobies you've got! Size GG?!? Do you have to get specially ordered bras?What will you do when your milk comes in? I was a D cup before preg and mine actually haven't grown too much. They just have a lot more blue veins all over them :haha:


----------



## Hollybush75

I so wish I could chop off my nose! I'm either sneezing, sniffing, bunged up or mopping up runny snot. Another pregnancy "glam" moment! :haha:

I'm back to work this morning after last week's "rest" after the bleeds, then I will be skipping off in the afternoon for my consultant appointment/scan.

*bumpy* your baby is sooooo gorgeous
*Abi* your pics made me go "awwww". I still can't imagine me buying anything for this baby!
*Lee* you have been in my dreams all night :haha:. In my dream your scan was fine and somehow they managed to tell you that you are having a boy!!!!!
*KatM* having GG boobs in the 1st trimester has been sore I can tell you. I had to buy a sleep support bra a few days after the BFP because they were horrendously painful when trying to sleep. At least now they are taking attention away from the "am I pregnant or just fat" podge around my belly :haha:

Thanks everyone for your best wishes. Fingers tightly crossed. If this one is still doing okay then it is the furthest I will have carried a live baby. Twin2 from PG2 had died between 13/14 weeks.


----------



## sara1

Good luck on the scans today ladies!!!! We'll all be stalking and waiting for photos!

Men are very strange creatures!! After all the tension last night, we got off to a rocky start this morning... Dh being cool and distant, answering my questions but not otherwise talking to me. So anyway I just figured screw him he'll get over whatever it is and, acting as if nothing was wrong, started going about my day. Then he comes into the bathroom while I'm sorting laundry (very sexy), kisses me like he's going to seduce me on the bathroom floor and then abruptly walks out and leaves for work. :shrug: 
While I know i shouldn't encourage this approach as a solution to poor communication I'm ashamed to admit it totally works on me... I feel much better now:)


----------



## Mrskg

Lee & Holly thinking of you today x sending loads of positive vibes your way x


----------



## Abi 2012

lee and holly just wantedto say ill be thinking of you today ... xxx will be waiting for your updates :) xxx


----------



## LeeC

Thank you everyone. Will post up as soon as I get home around lunchtime. I'm going to stay positive.

Holly, seriously both Mark and I think this LO is a boy too for some reason and someone else also said that on here, I'll need to read back. Spooky ;)
Good luck today x.


----------



## bumpyplease

Just popping on to wish holly and lee the best of luck - will be thinking of you both today!

Also thanks for all your lovely comments re my photos.... He's pretty cute right! I'm so lucky that he is so healthy too xx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Bumpy, Alfie is absolutely adorable, you really are blessed.
Also meant to say thanks for all your advice, I was able to reassure my sister and Noah is now home and doing well too.
He rather likes being sick all over me lol.... I have to say it was not difficult at all I had a little cry but felt nothing but love. Didn't want to put him down.
Im a proud Aunty and..... my sister has asked if it was appropriate to ask me to be godmother.... hell yeah!

Mark said something beautiful. He said all the pain and crap in the world doesn't seem to matter when you look at a new born baby. Awwww :)


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck ladies!!

Sara your post made me laugh! I think that would work on me too lol! *swoon*i

Abi - love the organisation!! :cloud9:

Lee that's lovely :cry:

Heart I think I speak for everyone when I say we are actually grateful you still find the time to post on here!!! We love you!!! xxxxxxx

I think my Me-mo has had botox in his lips haha! :kiss: We have decided on Leo James for him :cloud9: I have never taught a child called Leo! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







3d scan1.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrskg

Lee that was lovely of Mark x I'm so glad you've bonded with your "godson" I hoped once he came you would feel that way x I def think bumps are harder to deal with than babies x

Fili Leo is lovely have you got a girls name " just in case" x


----------



## LeeC

Sara. I know what you mean but sometimes it's good just to forget things and move on, men really are bizarre creatures lol...
Sometimes I think they just need to be left alone to figure things out for themselves and think about their actions...
Glad things are on though and you're feeling better.
x


----------



## LeeC

Fili, love the scan pic of Leo James :)

Thanks MrsKG, agree bumps are def harder than babies for me too, bet you can't wait for Thurs scan x.


----------



## Mrskg

3 more sleeps Lee :happydance: hoping I feel more relaxed after it x or at the least it makes me actually believe I'm having a baby :rofl:

Waiting on buggy being delivered hope I don't have to wait all day! X


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg what buggy did you get? We've opted for a Quinny Max or whatever they're called. We're having the 3 system one with click in car seat thingy me bob! All a bit confusing really lol! We have chosen Livia Jasmine for a girl but I have a feeling I'll never have a girl :cry: just an instinct prob a bit silly really but i have quite good instincts. Ideally i'd like a boy and a girl or 2 boys xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I have a Nissan micra so boot really small so was very limited x I went for the britax b mobile 4 in black thunder x my friend has the carrycot an carseat that fit it an they're still like new so borrowing them from her x 

What colour of quinny you going for? Love livia thats really nice you can use it for your next one :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Probably black I think -whatever is going on eBay not pink tho :haha: hope your buggy comes soon today! Exciting! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Just got email saying buggy will be here between 13.41 an 14.41 lol how precise is that x I need to leave at 14.40 to pick casey up from school so hopefully closer to 13.41 x


----------



## sara1

Mrskg- I'll through my hat in the ring and predict team :blue: for you... btw- I'm terrible at gender predictions but it's fun. Hope your buggy shows up soon.

Lee- Mark's comment made me tear right up... lovely.

Fili- That's a great pic! It's funny you say you think you'll never have a girl... I've always thought girl for you this time around (shows you how good I am at this guessing game!). I feel like i'll never have a boy, maybe because I want one so badly. Don't get me wrong, I'm super psyched to have a girl this time around... I feel like it's a personal gift just for me, but ALL of the grandchildren in Alex's family are girls and I'd love for there to be a boy in there. I may just be getting a little ahead of myself...


----------



## filipenko32

Perfect!


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I know what you mean, there's a mix in our family so it's not so much of a care. The nice thing with girls is when they grow up they become your pals and you can do girly things together. When boys grow up there's not much you can do with them regularly??? If I was having a boy I'd be wondering about what if I could have a girl and vice versa lol! Can't win! Anyway it's not been formally confirmed I'm having a boy but I saw and the sono said look away now if you do t want to see the sex and i didn't - it was so obvious!! She wouldn't have said look away anyway as a girl is surely not as obvious?? Def saw a hot dog in between the bony legs. Still a 'surprise' though as I'm no expert at looking at scans but I should be lol!! Will be over the moon with either really so long as they are healthy and happy xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck to Holly and Lee today. Lee's scan is in half an hour, I'm just willing everything to be ok. Holly, it sounds like your baby is doing great. Hope you manage to get a decent bra and your boobs don't grow too much more in pregnancy to make you uncomfortable. Mine have reached about an F cup now (from being a B cup pre pregnancy) and that's bad enough. 
Sara my OH behaves like that a lot. It's often that he is stressing about work or something external to me, and I think he suffers occasionally from mild bouts of depression, but I hate that he can't always just open up to me. I have learnt that I just have to wait it out, it's not personal, and he gets back to normal soon. 
Abi - oh my god you are so organised you put me to shame. I have one drawer. One drawer. I seriously need to start getting a few more bits and pieces. A lady who used to work with Mark for a few years gave me a cute knitted cardigan and a hat and some mittens at the weekend. I love winter babies in knitted stuff. 
Heart, don't you dare go anywhere! I love that you keep popping over because I'm not always so good at keeping up with journals. It's always great to see you Marl ladies over here. 
Kat, your husband sounds wonderful! Mark would never do that. He might squeeze my feet occasionally but he can't even do that without tickling them to be annoying and horrible. 
Mrs Kg I hope your pram arrived today! How exciting!
Cazi I'm pleased you got checked and baby is ok. 
Mom2 I'm pleased you are doing ok. Your family are still in my thoughts. It's great when you can make out body parts isn't it? I could always feel my daughters right heel under my rib when she was head down. I still love feeling that little heel now when she is sitting on my knee. Fili I think you are wrong, I think I am having another girl now! I don't know why, I just do! I love the names you have picked out and I'm sorry you aren't feeling as many movements as you would like. I know you have an AP, but my movements have really increased in the last couple of weeks so I hope yours do too. 
Bumpy thank you for posting pics of Alfie. He is perfect.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I did all that from memory, wanted to add - Just, not long for you now! Next month! Are you due before Mom2? 
Tuckie, you too, loving the nesting! I didn't have it so much with DD but this time I'm starting to look round the house thinking I must do all these things!
Madrid, excited to hear how your gender scan goes! It's come round quick! 
Hi to Fitzy, Sticky, all the other Marl ladies and everyone I forgot.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies. I am on cloud nine.
Baby is there!!!!! Measuring ahead at 8 weeks, 2 days.
I'll post scan pic shortly.

Was a bit hairy as my bladder wasn't full and we couldn't get a clear picture so had to have TV scan which showed up perfectly. I'm in love x.


----------



## fitzy79

:happydance: Lee..so delighted for you!!!! It's the best feeling seeing your tiny little Bean on the scan and bouncing away...did you get pics?? Also, did they see any potential site where the spotting might be coming from??:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I'm I'm in tears. I can't tell you how utterly thrilled I am for you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And 8 weeks 2 days!!! What amazing growth!!! Oh you have made my day.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, delighted for you!!!!!!!!!!! I've been stalking for another update :winkwink:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Wow mrs mig preggo brain's not affecting you lol!! I can't remover anything!

Lee how did you get on Hun? Was your scan at 10.40?


----------



## filipenko32

Omg my page just refreshed!! Soooooo happy for you, TOLD YOU SO haha :cry: :cloud9: :cry: :cloud9: :yipee: :wohoo: you have seriously made my day!!! Xxxxx hello Lee c baby


----------



## sara1

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: congratulations Lee!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
Absolutely over the moon for you!


----------



## cazi77

Lee I'm so happy for you this is your rainbow! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Let's all toast Lee with some red grape juice :wine: a preggo alcopop!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm raising my cup of tea!


----------



## filipenko32

:coffee: :wine: :drunk:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im raising my tea aswell here for Lee. Im am over the moon for you and that is brilliant growth. Thats what happened to me the baby was always measuring ahead and I got put forward a week from when I was sure Id ovulated! This baby is definetely here to stay Lee. Dont you let anything or anyone bring you down from cloud nine now and just stay off facebook. You need to only think of yourself and baby!

Could they see any signs of where the bleeding is coming from? Im telling you, your following in my foot stepps aswell with the bleeding. They keep assuming mines was coming from my other non pregnant womb but ni idea really. Id swear you have the same condition as me but obviously they would have seen it at the scans! So happy for you. xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, I thought you'd had it confiirmed that you were having a boy! So you didnt ask for certain your just sure that you saw? What will you do with regards to buying things, will you still buy neutral or boys clothes?
Im kind of the same, I'd say Im 99% certain that Im having a girl, Ive had that feeling since day 1 and at my 20 week scan she didnt tell me to look away so I seen the potty shot and there was dfinetely nothing sticking out between the legs and pretty sure I seen 3 lines! I feel a bit bad though as Im starting to think this is a boy and Im going to be surprised if it is. I'll still be over the moon but I will feel a bit guilty like I was so certain you were going to be a girl and had pictured myself with a girl haha!

I have lots of whites as I like that anyway, but I also have some pinks and blues in the first sizes as I want to be able to dress it in the right colour when its born.
My nursery and furniture will all be neutral aswell until I know for sure too!


----------



## heart tree

5:20 am. Up since 2. Soooo tired. Nursing baby right now. But had to see about Lees scan. Amazing! Can't wait for pics. Could they explain the bleeding? 

Fili, Leo is gorgeous. Or is it Leonora?

Will catch up at a more decent hour. xo


----------



## LeeC

You all made me cry tears of happiness with your posts. Such amazing support, it's very humbling.

No sign of where the bleed could have come from and they didnt seem concerned at all, they said everything looked perfect right now :)

thank you all again so much x


----------



## filipenko32

Leonora :rofl: 

Just I have loads of white and I have bought boys clothes too and my friend gave me loads of boys clothes! If I have a girl I'll get some pink dye lol! I think it says it all if the sono said look away (or not) as straightaway it's a very obvious potty shot for a boy I think. I will be so shocked if I am wrong and the surprise will be on me! (Think I would feel a bit guilty too!!)


----------



## Mrskg

Lee :happydance: delighted or you x this is it this is definitely you rainbow at long last :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats on a great scan lee!!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: so happy for you sweetie :)


----------



## daviess3

Yay soooooo pleased you so deserve this good news congrats lovely xxxx

Lexi has a stinking cold an thrush in her mouth love her :( poorly girl x


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh lee yesssss! That is the BEST news!!!!! So happy for you! You are having a baby and you are a godmother yay!!!!!

Fili do you mean the quinny buzz? If so I have that travel system and its great you'll love it!! Love the name Leo I like the way you have chosen names with the same initials L and J. Very cute!

All this talk about big boobies makes me jealous!!! I've always been a B cup kinda girl - think the tit fairy gave me extra helpings in my arse instead lol!!! I was looking forward to having a nice pair of knockers when pregnant but no!!! A C cup. A measley C cup and as my milk didn't come in Due to my complications I'm now back to a B cup again!! At least they are perky I guess haha!

Sarah poor Lexi, hope she's feeling better soon x

Sara your story made me giggle!!

Mrskg how's the pram?

Hi abi, mrsm, just, mom2, tuckie, cazi and everyone else xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So happy for you, Lee!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Lee....so fucking happy for you lady :cloud9:

A pic of Louis at 7 weeks :cloud9:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/94BB6A54-DD08-4DA2-90EC-B95DBC18BFB9-14737-0000190478725C33.jpg


----------



## Neversaynever

Oooops sorry it is so big...don't know which link to use for the smaller pics on photo bucket :blush:

XxX


----------



## pink80

Lee that is awesome news, can't wait to see a picture xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww, thanks for posting that Never...Louis is so gorgeous, you must be very proud. All of these baby pictures make me feel very impatient for it now!


----------



## Amos2009

LEE- :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

Today's scan :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan 002.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LeeC

NSN, your posts always put a smile on my face, Louis is adorable x.

Amos, was about to email you with an update on everything, it will be on its way shortly, your support means the world to me xxx.

Thank you to everyone again x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Andrea - the bigger the better. He is beautiful. 
Lee, all scan pics are amazing and special, but I think that is the nicest I've ever seen.


----------



## cazi77

Lee that pic is sooo cute!

Never - Louis is so cute and growing fast!


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Great to hear that you feel better about DH today. Um, that technique would NOT work on me, but I have my M.A. in Psychology and like to "discuss" things. Anyways, it is great that you are happy again. Sometimes men are just like that. 
Are you two planning on another right away? You mentioned wanting a boy the next go around. I want a girl.

Mrsmigg,
Your boobs are soooo big already! That is a huge change from a B cup! I can't believe Mark can keep his paws off of them, lol. My DH cannot. I think my DDs are huge, but I'm small compared to some of your girls.

Lee,
YAY!!!!!!
I hope this can help you relax as much as one can 1st trimester. 

Just,
That penis sticking out is soooooo hard to miss. I saw ours at 15 weeks. I would say team pink for you.

Fili,
I have the same fear about not getting my girl =(. Oh well, healthy babies is what matters.

Davies,
Poor Lexi. I heard probiotics swabbed on the inside of the mouth helps. The kind you get from the fridge aisle of the health food store.

Bumpy,
Sorry you didn't get huge knockers, but you got what we are all still waiting for =).

NSN,
Love him. What a doll!

Heart,
You poor sleep deprived thing =(.

AFM,
Can't wait till my scan on Thursday.
Anyone else kind of taking baby aspirin on their own? Should I stop soon? I did tell my 1st and 2nd Drs, but forgot to mention it to Dr #3.

Mommies,
Did you take baby aspirin till 34 weeks? Was it for know clotting? Mine is not.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, congratulations and what a gorgeous scan picture. I love it. Well done xxxxx

AFM, my baby is also 100% fine and dandy. Wiggling away like a good 'un and the heartbeat is nice and strong. No sign of where the bleed may have come from either. I'm back for another scan in a week! That will be my tenth OMG!


----------



## heart tree

Yay Holly!! Good news today!

Nursing again. Typing one handed. 

Hi Amos. Miss you tons. 

Kat, I didn't take aspirin. I think you need to stop soon though. Didn't know you had a masters in psych. Me too. Were you planning to get licensed? Tell me more!

Lee that is a perfect scan pic. Enjoy it!

Hi to everyone else for now.


----------



## cazi77

Holly great news so pleased for you xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- so happy for you!!!!!! You have a perfect gummy bear, love the pic!

Congrats holly!!!


Hi everyone! Stalk when I can as I'm pumping at work


----------



## filipenko32

Kat I'm taking aspirin for the sake of it as part dr s's steroid plan for rpl. I was told to stop at 20 weeks by him but i went to see another consultant as I wasn't happy with that and she said stop at 34 so that's what I'm going to do.


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant Holly!! You're going to sail through this pregnancy :cloud9: and all your scans 

Andrea Louis is adorable!! The bigger the pic the better for sure! Hope you're ok xxx

Bumps, yes the quinny buzz! Love its three wheel design :thumbup:

I'm off to preggo yoga now  love it


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: hopeful hope you're doing ok, any chance more pics of a and d? Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Holly that's awesome news!! I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## sara1

Holly- :yipee: fantastic news!!!!

Lee- That's an awesome scan pic!

Kat- My dr told me that aspirin wasn't necessary as I'm on clexane but I wanted to take it and he said it couldn't hurt. I'm supposed to come off at 34 weeks. Yes, we will try for another as soon as I feel physically up for it. I'm 37 so I don't feel like I can really space them out as much as I'd like. Ideally we'd like 3 but I'm trying to take it one healthy baby at a time! What about you guys?

Bumpy- Like you I've only gone from a B to a C... I am disappointed!

Heart, Hopeful, Never, and all you other wonderful graduates- Don't you guys dare leave this thread!!!! We need our inspirational gurus to aspire to!

Never- Louis is adorable!!!

Afm- Hubby and I went to the beach this evening and had a long (long!) sunset swim, then a nice quiet meal at home. Now I'm tired in the best possible way and already thinking about bed. All seems to be right in my world again. Also I think we may have settled on a name... Evangelia, we'll call her Eva :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Sara. That's a beautiful name. I really, REALLY love it!


----------



## tuckie27

So much good news here today! :)

Holly- congrats on a great scan!

Lee- :happydance: we were all so worried after your bleed. Soo glad everything is okay! 

Nsn- Louis is soo cute!! Thanks for sharing photos :)

Kat- Yay for a scan on Thurs! I love getting to see our LO! I think you should definitely tell your Dr about any and everything youre taking. It could be important and in an emergency situation, you would want he/she to know for sure. I have my BA in Psych. I was going to go back for my MA or PsyD, but now I've decided I want to teach. Once Baylyn is old enough, I'll go back and finish up in Education and get credentialed...that's my plan anyways! Psych was a fun major though :)


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I did an M.Ed and loved it... you'll get tons of overlap with psych anyway... I feel like half of my masters was Ed Psych.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Lee and Holly!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: So so happy for you both!!!!!!

Sara I love the name you've chosen. It's definitely very special.

NSN what a lovely boy you have!! 

Tomorrow is the day. thanks for all the good vibes sent my way. My dd will come with me to the scan. She missed the 13 weeks one and I think this will be very special for her. I'll take her out of school for a couple of hours. She doesn't know it yet but I'm sure she's going to be thrilled when she finds out.


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- sounds very romantic <3 I love the name too! 

Ladies- I organized our okkatots backpack and I can't sing enough praises. We love this thing! It has a changing pad, diaper dispenser, wipes holder, insulated bottle holder, etc! From the outside it just looks like a regular backpack. I highly recommend this. It will be so much easier to lug around than the tote style diaper bag too. 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/4B4447C6-1036-4F84-B689-B0C120315226-1227-0000012B0D47C76C.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/DE1AF1EE-1C6C-4255-9C45-85EEB2D9AEC8-1227-0000012C4BA44128.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

holly that amazing delighted for you x

nsn :cloud9: louis is too cute x

kat i was told by my consultant on fri to stop at 36 weeks but i think ill stop at 34 like others have said x

sara love your name x

madrid cant wait for update tomorrow x 

amos :wave: 

got my pram i love it an thats saying something im a bit of a pram/buggy addict ive had 20+ over the years :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







pram 007.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









images.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 1









bmobilebabysafe167x200__V167336547_.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 49


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- That backpack looks amazing! I'm having diaper bag envy!

Madrid- That's so special that you're taking your DD with you for your scan. She'll love it!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for the aspirin comments. I'll definitely mention it to my Dr on Thursday. His co-Dr knew about it, said I didn't need it, but didn't argue with me about taking it. I figure it can't hurt, might help... but Progesterone was really my issue, so I doubt it is doing much. Otherwise, I plan on going off of it at 34 weeks like most people on here are.

Heart,
I know you are a therapist. I have my B.A. and M.A. in Psych and used to be a Certified Life Coach. My emphasis was spiritual psychology and goal completion. No, I don't plan on doing anything with it besides being an over-educated SAHM and possible PT yoga instructor again in the future. I still do some relationship coaching, but mainly to friends who see how happy DH and I are, and need help learning some skills.

Are you planning on returning to work? If so, when? Can you cont. to work from home? I know Delilah is a full-time "job" of love.

PS-Enjoy this heat wave. Might be the last.

Holly,
Yay for a great scan!

Sara,
Sounds like all is well and romantic in DH land =). Is the water there warm? Our water on the West Coast is chilly, but we just dive on in. I only have a few weeks left on "hot" weather where I will actually swim. DH has numerous wetsuits and can surf year round.

Are you going to be an overeducated SAHM like me? Wow, 3 kids. You still have time if you do them close together. 

Thanks for the aspirin info. I keep hearing it won't help and might help, so I have stayed on it just in case... even though I was discovered to have a major progesterone issue.

We want 1 more. I might try for them back to back. It depends on how I feel. Can you imagine having to take care of a LO during this pregnancy? I can't. I was so tired and worried during this pregnancy. 

Also, I have to admit that finances are weighing on my mind. DH makes good money, but SoCal is VERY expensive. For us to get a town home in our area will be about $1million and a nice, modest home, $2. With me being a SAHM, I obviously no longer contribute to our annual income accept for capital gains produced by my mom with my portfolio. I'm praying that either of or preferably both of DH's own companies takes off and that $ will no longer be a factor. If that isn't a factor, I think I will definitely go for 2 back to back and just tough it out. 

I hope you drift off into happy dream land. AND beautiful name.

Tuckie,
Yay for us Cali Girls/Psych Majors! Are you two going to try for another one anytime soon/done/wait? I fully support you on teaching and from Sara said, it will mix your 2 favorite subjects.

Wow, I just looked at your Diaper bag. That is amazing! Wish I would have known about it. That thing carries everything. I already bought everything piecemeal. =(. Good find.

MrsKg,
20+ prams? Wow!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Kat :blush: thats been over 19 yrs and 3 daughters lol x


----------



## sara1

Kat- I'll be joining you in overeducated SAHM land! I think 3 may be a little over-optimistic, and I'll be happy with 2 if that's what's in the cards for us. I can't imagine what it will be like with the next one- to be pregnant with young child at home. However, Dh and I are VERY firm believers in getting outside help. He actually insisted we organize something right after it looked like this baby was going to stick- said we'd both me unhappy if I didn't have any time for myself. I don't want a nanny, I want to raise them myself, but someone to help with the house/shopping/cooking so I can devote myself to my kids and my sanity is very much on the agenda. I've already lined up someone to come in 5 hours a day, 3 days a week once the baby comes. That should give me a chance to rest a bit and keep the house running. Once the baby's on a bit of a schedule for naps it will also give me chance to get to the pool/gym. 
I also know what you mean about the financial thing... it's weird for me not to be contributing now even though I never really made anything compared to what dh does. I hope your hubby's companies take off and you get that SoCal dream house you want and deserve (I'll be visiting!!!!)


----------



## sara1

Mrskg said:


> Kat :blush: thats been over 19 yrs and 3 daughters lol x

I could understand if it were shoes, but prams!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

oh sara dont even talk about shoes i remember when my first dd was 2 she had 18 pairs of shoes x glad to say ive calmed down a bit now lol x


----------



## lexi374

Big congrats to holly and lee :happydance::happydance::happydance: x

Good luck tom Madrid cant wait to find out what you are having! :hugs: x


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- We do want more kids, but when I babysit my 18 month old niece and my 7 month old nephew at the same time, it is HARD work! When one can run around the entire house in the blink of an eye and the other can crawl already and sticks everything in his mouth, it is a lot to handle! I told OH we need to spread them out a little. Ideally, I would want Bay potty trained before we have #2. My grandmother had kids in diapers for 9 years straight (she had 6 kids including my mom) and that just seems crazy. I talked to a friend with a 3 year old and a 5 year old and asked how she dealt with a toddler and a newborn at the same time and she just said 'I cried...a lot.' lol Basically, I think it would be easier to have another when Bay gets to the age where she can entertain herself somewhat. My 18 month old niece needs constant attention an doesn't really play by herself yet. I'm still 28 years old too so I'm not feeling the time pressure as much either. If I were older I might not want to spread them out as much out of fear of preg complications that come with age. 

CA ladies- I'm over the heat wave! :/ I want fall to come! I love fall. It's my favorite season. It's supposed to be 100 in the valley today and were usually about 5 degrees cooler than the valley. At least you ladies have the coastal breezes.

Sara- What ages/subject do you teach? I worked in SpEd at a high school for 4 years during college and that's when I decided I wanted to teach. I really loved adolescents too. They are at such an interesting juncture in life. They can be a hand full, especially freshman boys :dohh: but they're a lot of fun too :) 

MrsK- 20+ prams?!? That sounds like an addiction! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I've done highschool English as well as private English tutoring for grade school kids with learning disabilities but mostly a lot of ESL here in Greece as an administrator doing teacher training and curriculum development. I love working with teenagers/young adults too, it can be very gratifying ... I still have a few students who keep in touch and are now in their twenties.


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay holly fab news!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Madrid!

Sara love that name, Evie which is similar was on my short list for girls names.


----------



## Abi 2012

holly- great news!! congrats :) seems all good news on the thread today :D

mrs kg- nice pushchair, :) u sound like me although i will not tell you the amount of pushchairs i had when josh was under 2 lol u will think im nuts! 

afm- my scar in my belly button from an op 2 years ago is giving me grief :( really hurts were my bellybutton is stretching! ouchie! other then that all is fine i keep getting feet or hands out my sides lol :D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Yoga made me feel :sick: ! Made my body feel good otherwise but think I'm going to find it harder and harder! 

Mrs kg love the pram! 

It's autumn here, it's getting dark much earlier, the leaves are brown, the mornings are cold, people are wearing winter coats and scarves, love it!! As some of you know I hate summer just love autumn, winter :xmas7: and :rain: lol! Good job I live in the uk then haha I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili I adore autumn. You saw my poetic autumnal post on Facebook, I just love it! Haven't you found maternity clothes a pain being due in January though? I was in my maternity things in the warm weather so had to get summery stuff, now I'm trawling eBay for jumpers!


----------



## padbrat

Hey all... 

I am so sorry, but I am exhausted today... was so full on at work and then I had to rush to sort out a friends birthday and go to dinner... so I am just on and was stalking for Lee and Holly's updates...

Lee... you are freaking me out now!! You got put forward too.... just like I did... by the same amount of days!! OMG OMG we are having twin pregnancies hahahaa!!! I am so chuffed to see your lovely happy scan piccy! Now just keep that lovely feeling in your head and stay with it!!

Holly fabulous news for you too... how great is this! I am loving it!!

Hello lovely ladies... I have read everything you have posted... it is just that I am so tired I can't keep my eyes open to type anymore...

But mucho hugs and loves to all xxxx


----------



## MightyMom

This thread moves FAST!

Congrats Lee and Holly!! So excited for you both!

Thanks for sharing the pics NSN. Such a cutie pie!! Makes me smile ear to ear. :)

All this talk of prams and shoes is making me a bit wistful. I bought everything gender neutral for DD so we are not in need of any of the essentials. In fact, I'd say I am ready for baby to come tomorrow, we still have everything including a brand new nursery set to decorate with. SMH. I don't have anything to buy, boo!


----------



## padbrat

Will be stalking tomorrow for Madrid....

And will be far more chatty I promise xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news on your scan Holly, what a relief eh!

Good luck for tomorrow Madrid!

Talking of trying soon for baby number 2, that was always my plan to try straight away after having this baby but we have decided that my anxiety and stress are too high whilst pregnant, Ive worried sick every day that this will go wrong and I still worry to be honest. I think we're going to enjoy just having this one baby at first and I'll enjoy my year off on maternity leave without the stress of being pregnant again. Maybe when the baby is a year old and Im back at work we will try again. My husband has actually said to me that he dosent know if he can go through this again because it has been difficult but im sure we will, I would like this baby to have at least one other brother or sister. I've enjoyed having my brother and sister.

Sara, thats a lovely name Eva. I've only settled on two names and Im getting my way no matter what as we've not fully agreed on them but I dont care I will get my own way haha...Amelia or Emilia for a girl and Ethan for a boy.


----------



## wookie130

Eva is a gorgeous name, and it follows a little girl nicely into adulthood!

I'll admit I've totally lost track of this thread. It's very difficult for me to keep up with!

Anyway, I hope you're all doing well. So far so good with me!


----------



## KatM

MrsKg,
Um hon, that is still like 7 prams per child!!! 

Sara,
I am so jealous of the outside help lined-up. I have been toying with getting a post-partum doula, but I am having a hard time wanting to spend the $$. I am quite frugal, though we splurge on big things like extravagant holidays. We really need to save for a home. If my in-laws hadn't taken that $$ from us, I think I would be a bit more lenient. It would be so great to have some help, so that I could go to yoga and not think about housework. We still might do this, but I can be a bit cheap. You are being smart. If I could secure that help, I would definitely have #2 right away. 
How come you are not snoozing in bed after your wonderfully, romantic evening?

Tuckie,
You have plenty of time. Are you the youngest on this thread? I don't blame you for wanting to space it out a bit. 

I had no idea it was so hot in NoCal. It's only 85 here and perfect for beach weather. 100 is way toooo hot. That's why we had to get out of Texas.

Abi,
Ouch on the stretching scar. Hey, maybe it will help it heal in the long run.

Fili,
sorry you are feeling nauseous again. i am a SUMMER girl if it is not obvious. I HATE the cold.

Just,
I'm hoping that I am more relaxed with #2 since my dream of having a baby will already be fulfilled and #2 will be the icing on the cake. Plus if we are busy with #1, less time to obsess about our pregnancies. Wouldn't that be great. Still focusing on bringing #1 safely in this world.

Hi Missmigg, Pad, Wookie and anyone else I missed today.


----------



## melfy77

Hi ladies:flower:

Phew that cold was nasty!!! can't remember the last time I felt so sick:wacko: Finally getting a bit of energy back...a weeks later lol

Lee: YAY for the great scan :yippe: Are you still spotting?

Holly: :thumbup: on your scan:happydance: Soon enough you'll feel your little one moving around!!

Just: I was CONVINCED I was having a girl since day 1. I was so sure I was ready to go out and buy a pink outfit. And I was right, it is, without a doubt, a little girl:happydance: So as much as they say it's 50/50 (and it pretty much is), I guess sometimes deep down we just know:winkwink:

This coming weekend is thanksgiving, and we get to see all our my in-laws:happydance: With aunts and uncles, little cousins and so on, it's gonna be great!! We have a cottage for the weekend, with some trailers and tents. Needless to say I am not sleeping in a tent:haha: I love my comfort:blush:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Breaks my heart when money comes between family. Such a terrible shame. I can't imagine losing any of my boys over money. :cry:


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- sorry you're MIL is stressing you :/ You don't need to be stressing while preg so I'd just let your DH deal with her himself. I think it's best in general when issues arise with inlaws; that the partner who's parents are causing issues deal with them directly, rather than involving their spouse. I'm not sure if I am the youngest on this thread. I may be...anybody younger than 28 here? The weather can get hot up here in Nor Cal, but its way better than TX because is not humid and we get real seasons where we live in the mountains (we get snow here too!) I'm with Fili, I like the cooler weather :) I just hope we don't get snowed in this year with a newborn! 

Just- I love Amelia and Ethan :)

Melfy- cottage getaway sounds lovely. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## KatM

I edited out my last post because I don't want to put any more energy into my MIL.

Tuckie,
Are you all set with baby stuff and your hospital bag now? Thanks for the support on my last post.


----------



## LeeC

Madrid, good luck today.

Kat, in-laws, you gotta love em right!!! Sorry your having a crappy time with your MIL x

Holly, great news on your scan.

Abi, sometimes my scars from my ectopic itch, it's super annoying lol.

Pad, seriously were we the same amount of days ahead, this really is getting freaky. Are we living in a parallel universe !
Hope you get an energy boost.

Tuckie, I'm 39, I do remember my 20's though..... Just lol 

Melfy, the spotting has stopped altogether again now, I'm seriously not going to stress about any future bleeding. Your weekend sounds lovely, but I agree, ditch the tent and go for the cottage.

Wookie, agreed this thread moves so quickly not sure my pregnancy brain can keep up.

MrsM, your post made me cry :)

MrsKG, thank you for the text, awaiting your news on Thursday.

Sara, hope things are still good with hubby.

Fili, hope the MS is easing off a bit and yeah you crazy lady. You shoul come to Scotland of you love the winter, we have it 365 days of the year x.

Cazi, any news yet?

Just I am still trying to find time to email, but it's on it's way, promise. Super cute names.

Hello to everyone else and thank you to all the lovely yummy mummies for checking in on me. 

I'm still so overwhelmed by all your support x.


----------



## Abi 2012

lee its not itching thats my problem hun its painful! to the point where i can bearly walk the only thing that seems to help is a long soak in the bath and rest! any other helpful tips would be greatly appriciated :) x


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I think I have everything now. Waiting on a couple shipments from amazon to arrive. The only other thing I want to pick up is a miracle blanket or two. I've read great things about them. How about you? All packed yet?

Abi- have you rang your dr or midwife about your pain? Feel better hun :hugs:

Lee- I figured that was you that FB requested me based on our mutual friends. Accepted you :)

Afm, I'm starting to get very uncomfortable :/ I feel like a balloon that has been over inflated. I feel like its getting harder and harder to breathe everyday and my lower back is starting to hurt too. I feel like I've had a pretty easy pregnancy physically up until the last week or so. OH and I dtd tonight and it was pretty awkward and uncomfortable. The belly is totally in the way and the angles are all awkward. Sigh, just needed to bitch and moan some. Pregnancy is rough!


----------



## sara1

Abi- Ouch! That does not sound nice at all. Is the pain coming from the skin stretching, or is it more internal? If it's the skin, maybe something to soften it up after your bath would help, like shea butter. Hope you find some relief!


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Bitch and moan away girl! Seriously at this stage we deserve it. I too am beginning to feel positively whale like! 
Ohh, I have a few friends who shear by those miracle blanket swaddlers... they come in pretty colors too :blush:


----------



## Abi 2012

its the skin it almost feels like bruising all around my belly button it does hurt maybe coco butter will help ill try that ... and will talk to midwife on friday at my next app see what she thinks! 

little 5 yr old girl went missing whilst playing out with her friends in wales ... well for a start why would you let you 5 yr old out to play on her own ...??? but hope she is found and returned safely! :( its aweful to hear what is this worl coming to...!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Abi im Watching sky news now x :cry: def my worst nightmare xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Wow Im half way x I've seen loads of you pass this milestone can't believe I've got here too :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay! Congrats on halfway MrsKg! It's a wonderful feeling isn't it. 
It's awful about that little girl. She was just out playing with her friends. It does seem a bit late for her to be out on her own but I don't know how far she was from home or anything. It's terrible. I hope they find her.


----------



## pink80

tuckie27 said:


> Afm, I'm starting to get very uncomfortable :/ I feel like a balloon that has been over inflated. I feel like its getting harder and harder to breathe everyday and my lower back is starting to hurt too. I feel like I've had a pretty easy pregnancy physically up until the last week or so. OH and I dtd tonight and it was pretty awkward and uncomfortable. The belly is totally in the way and the angles are all awkward. Sigh, just needed to bitch and moan some. Pregnancy is rough!

I could have written this word for word (well except the DTD - we're doing none of that!). I've felt ok, until the last week or so, but now it's really hit me, I can't wait to finish work and hibernate xx


----------



## sara1

stalking for a scan update from Madrid :coffee:


----------



## melfy77

Tuckie: I'm 26:winkwink:

Got some yummy maple syrup for the weekend. Mmmmmmm...homemade waffles with real maple syrup...with lots of fruit...and whipped cream...okay I wanna a waffle now!:dohh:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Tuckie and Pink, I totally agree aswell. This must be the time that we start to get so uncomfortable. I just feel like this baby is really big now and almost feels tight in there. Last night my bump was raised right up at my right side and flat at the left, it sure moves into strange positions. Getting up from teh couch and bed is also a task and a half now. Last night my stomach was quite sore in bed when moving from my left side to my back and vice versa. I have 20 shifts to do in work before I finish, I cannot wait. I've said that I'll work up until 37 weeks but I think I might struggle with that, I'll just need to see what happens.

Melfy, that sounds amazing. I love waffles with maple syrup. I've never tried to make them.
Im 30 bytheway, now that we're mentioning ages!


----------



## sara1

Melfly- That sounds delicious!


----------



## LeeC

Stalking for Madrid update too x

MrsKG congratulations on halfway x


----------



## melfy77

Tuckie: They're really easy to make, we don't have a waffle maker, but that could get on my birthday list:haha:

I am not impressed at all right now, and kinda freaking out. When I got to work this morning, I was told not to drink tap water because we had to boil it first. Thing is, it's been going on since sunday. So I totally had a glass of that water yesterday!!!:growlmad: I feel fine now, but worried about toxoplasmosis!! I call the nurse, they will call me back, but what if I catch it and give it to my child? Why didn't they tell the building?? I'm not the only one who drank the water. I normally wouldn't care if it was just me, but I'm worried sick for my little girl:nope:


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs kg- happy half way!!! :D feels like just yesterday i was half way now im 28 weeks!! :0) 

madrid- hope everythings ok hun xx

afm- nothing to add lol im feeling alot better today my tummy doesnt hurt today which is good! had a niice day with friends just locally today now time for bedtime routine :0)


----------



## Mrskg

madrid has update on another thread x i dont want to steal her thunder so maybe you could go stalk her lol xx


----------



## Abi 2012

can u post a link for the thread hun please? x


----------



## Mrskg

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...blue-6-pink-16-green-8-angels-1-born-311.html


----------



## Madrid98

I'm soooooooo sorry ladies!! I had to go back to work and I updated the other thread in a loo break, :haha:

It went great. Baby is perfect and we are team pink!!!

I was in shock when she said it mainly because it coincides with what I thought it'd be.

Thank you all for waiting for my update; you're soooo lovely!! I'll post a pic or two :blush: as soon as dh gives me my phone back. arggghhhh


----------



## Madrid98

Me again!! 

We were a bit delayed with the appointment and then she kept us for over 30 mins looking at each body part and measuring. It was very complete and precise. We saw the hands very clearly, also the feet and toes, :cloud9: When she was looking at the heart mine nearly stopped as she was taking maybe 2 mins but it seemed ages to me. She's measuring right on time, and all seems well so I'm a happy mummy for sure!

Here is the profile and her hand.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0899.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0900.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Abi 2012

yay for a great scan and team :pink: :D madrid! so please to hear all is well on this thread atm :)


----------



## Abi 2012

wow amazing pics madrid!!! so clear!! :) you must be over the moon xxx :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## melfy77

Madrid: :yipee: team :pink: So glad everything went well:happydance:

Just: My MIL has an amazing recipe. A waffle maker can bit a tad expensive, but I think it's totally worth it. I could always put it on my register for my baby shower, after all, she'll eat waffles... at some point:haha:

The nurse called me back, it's highly unlikely to get toxo this way, but I have my OB visit on the 23rd so I will ask for a blood test. If they ask me why, I'll say it's because I have two cats and had to change the kitty litter. This way I won't look like the paranoid mother:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay yay yay!! Awesome news Madrid and congrats on being Team Pink! I love being mummy to a little girl!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Melfy, I'm pleased the nurse doesn't think you are at risk but its wise to get checked. I took my 27 week bump pic today, thought I'd share. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8C562AA2-4542-49E2-99E3-D970BF535186-5959-00000636073BEF7C.jpg

If you look carefully you can see on Marks bedside table one of the earplugs he has to wear on account of my hideous snoring! :blush:


----------



## Madrid98

You look so gorgeous and slim mrsM! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one suffering with snoring :blush: i hate it!!!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Sorry I haven't posted in ages! Will post properly tomorrow but till then here's a quick reply...

Lee, Holly, Pad - I'm so pleased you all had great u/s!!! Wishing you luck, love and sticky dust!x

MrsM- u look fabulous!!x

Madrid - congrats on team :pink:!!!!x

Afm...feeling great! I'm past v day! 2 year anniversary today so off out now :) So happy ladies!!!! What an exciting year 2013 will be! xxx

Ps As for the age discussion...I'm 27 x


----------



## Madrid98

Happy anniversary!! Have a lovely time!!

I don't know what the age discussion is but I'm 36.


----------



## Mrskg

congrats again madrid your instincts were right :thumbup:

lovely bump pic mrs mig x :rofl: @ earplug x

happy anniversary sticky x

as for age i was 36 a week ago xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm 39 :growlmad:


----------



## LeeC

Madrid, what a gorgeous scan pic, so clear. Congratulations on team pink.

MrsM, looking good ;)


----------



## Mrskg

i love that grumpy face mrs mig xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Madrid how lovely is your little girl. Congrats on team pink!

MrsMig: does snoring get worse when pregnant then? I guess I will be divorced by the time baby comes then as I'm a hideous snorer when not pregnant :haha:

Age convo, I'm 37. My 38th birthday is 8 days before baby's due date!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I shouldn't be 39! How the hell did that happen? A couple of years ago I was 25, size ten with pert tits!!! And I knew what was number 1! I'm well past it now!


----------



## tuckie27

Madrid- yay on team pink! :pink: I think we are finally catching up to the team blues on this thread :)

MrsM- you look fantastic hun. What a nice, neat bump you have :)

Melfy- you made me crave waffles! Mmm!

MrsK- happy half way there! :)

Pink/Just- glad im not the only one feeling this way. It is getting difficult to do the most simple tasks these days! 

The age discussion was started with Kat asking if I was the youngest on this thread. So far Melfy and sticky are younger :)


----------



## LeeC

I hope to have my forever baby 3 months before my 40th.
When's your birthday MrsMig, will you give birth at 39 or 40?

MrsKG couldn't believe you were 35 when we met :)


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, 40 is the new 30!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant scan news Madrid, congrats on being team pink!

MrsM, your looking really well, you do look very slim!

Sticky, its my wedding anniversary aswell today...3 years for us. Just had a very romantic meal..Dominoes 2 for 1 pizzas haha and got an apple and cinnamon crumble to make for desert. I felt to lazy to make an effort to get ready to go out! Enjoy your meal!

Hi to everyone else, its good to have such positive news on here right now x

Ps Im another bad snorer, my husbands now in the spare room and says he can hear me from there. Holly snoring does indeed get worse when pregnant. It only started for me in 2nd tri!


----------



## sara1

Mrs Miggins said:


> I shouldn't be 39! How the hell did that happen? A couple of years ago I was 25, size ten with pert tits!!! And I knew what was number 1! I'm well past it now!

 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
Yeah, but at 39 you're 27 weeks pregnant and look FABULOUS! 

Madrid- :yipee: major congratulations :yipee: Such beautiful scan pics too... they may be the clearest I've ever seen! Welcome to team :pink:

Mrskg- Congrats on 20 weeks!!!! Halfway is a major milestone!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m - u look fab :D 

oh and im 23 will be 24 on the 15th of this month! lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara you made me feel so much better! Thanks everyone, and especially for saying I'm slim. I'm really not, it must just be the photo. Most of the time my boobs and arse are in separate postcodes. 
Lee, I'm 40 in July so will still be 39 when baby is born.


----------



## lexi374

Madrid congrats on team :pink: yay! :happydance::happydance: x

Mrs M you look great! :hugs:

I was 34 in the summer x


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats on the scan Madrid and welcome to the world of all things pink!!! Your scan pics are great! 

Mrs Mig...you look great...a lovely basketball bump...just what I'm hoping for! 

Mrs KG, bet you're excited bout finding out your flavour on Thurs! I have my 20 week scan on Thurs too but staying in Team yellow! 

Lee/ Pad...hope you preggo twins are taking it easy and there'll be no more scares! 

Thankfully I havn't heard OH complain about snoring yet...I, on the other hand, have plenty to complain about listening to him!! Thankfully it's usually only after drink or when in a very deep sleep! 

I'm 33 btw...don't know where the years since about 26 have gone!!


----------



## filipenko32

Madrid fantastic news congratulations hun :pink: Everything's so happy on this thread :yipee: :yipee: 2013 will be a great year.
mrs migg you look amazing!!! :cloud9: Separate postcodes :rofl: but I don't think so!!! If you were to meet me in person you would see that my bum is pregnant too lol! 
I will be 33 when I give birth.

afm = going for an elective c section for sure, think I have nits from the kids I taught today and not feeling many kicks is frustrating me now! And not in that order lol!


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Madrid!!!

Lovely bump mrsm!

Seeing as we are all coming out...I'm 31 x


----------



## Mrskg

Lee did I look older :rofl:

Fitzy Can't wait x well done for staying team yellow x Ive had 3 surprises don't need another one lol x


----------



## cazi77

Just quickly popping on from my phone.

Congrats to Madrid on team pink.

AFM i'm still here and pregnant lol! Getting nervous about induction day! Still loosing tonnes of bloody plug - cannot believe how much there is its kinda freaking me out!! And i'm 28.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## sara1

I don't think there's going to be any sleep for me tonight.... i can feel the insomnia settling in :growlmad:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

Madrid! Wahooo for Team Pink! I want one of those too!! 

MrsM looking lovely and what a perfect bump!

MrsK congrats on half way chick!

Hello Lee... latest development so watch out twin.. diarrhea ... OMG what the hell... how can you go from constipation to that in one day??? Urghhh I put it down to the stress of my Hubby being an idiot... and being away... and the car looking like it is going to go bang... and it is all his bloody fault! PAH to Husbands... and breathe... no stressing! 

Oooo nits Fili... I went round to see a friend today and she told me the school her daughter is at has said there are nits there... haven't stopped scratching all night... eeek!

Fitzy i am with you... I am sure I am still 21... really! 

Hey Sara, Abi, Tuckie, Kat, Mom, Just and all you other gorgeous ladies xxxx

Oooo good news.. work have agreed to a 4 day week for me as I am exhausted working full time! Hoorah!

..... I confess I am probably the most aged here... at the grand age of 40... gulp..


----------



## padbrat

Caz... still no baby???


----------



## cazi77

No baby but hope to have one by the weekend!!!


----------



## pink80

Congrats on team pink Madrid :happydance:

Whilst we're mentioning it - I'm 32 - no idea how that happened :nope:


----------



## tuckie27

All of you ladies that are 39-40 look fab! I would have never guessed! I guess lee was right, 40 is the new 30 :) 

Caz- keep us posted hun! Hope to see pics of your LO real soon! 

Pad- I've had diarrhea off and on this whole pregnancy. I remember having it in 1st tri and now it's come back again lately :/ I know the preg hormones screw our digestion up so I suppose it's normal! 

My dad is taking OH an I to dinner tonight. My little sister is coming too and bringing my adorable niece that OH and I are just smitten with. I keep thinking if we love my niece amd nephew this much, imagine how we'll feel about our own DD! :)


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- I have been dealing with the insomnia lately too :/ at least I seem to have escaped the snoring that everyone else is experiencing. Either that or OH feels too bad to say anything :haha:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I'm 30 weeks today and finally feeling like this is going to happen!!! I'm 35 BTW.

Just went to my my 1st expecting/new mom support group at the Pump Station and found it very informative. Don't know if I'll trek over there much after the baby is born, but see the benefit of being with other moms in a group support environment. 

Sounds like 32 weeks is around the time you all are getting very uncomfy. I'm not quite there yet. I seemed to have adjusted to my new belly and still feel very good and active. The only thing that bothers me is my right hip, and it is very manageable Almost there ladies.


Abi,
Good to hear your scar didn't bother you today. I assumed it was itchy like others did.

Tuckie,
All the baby stuff is ready. I'm not packed for myself. I have those swaddle blankets and they make things easy. I also have regular square swaddlers. I am going to see which one Grey prefers. 

have fun at dinner!

Pad and tuckie,
sorry you both have digestive issues, but it makes me feel better. i went from being constipated the ENTIRE pregnancy to having loose stools for the last 4 days. it has freaked me out.

Mrskg,
Yay for halfway!!!

Melfy,
Hope all is well with the water. 

Madrid,
Congrats on team pink!

mrsmigg,
you look great! slim and lean with a neat belly and big boobies.

sticky,
happy vday and anniversary.

sara,
=(. hope you caught some sleep.


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- dh is the snorer in our family- I wear the earplugs... Which coincidentally I've got in right now as I type on my phone while he rumbles away :( 
Hope you enjoyed your dinner!


----------



## Abi 2012

Sorry for a selfish post but I woke up at 1:30 and could smell gas In my flat, so call emergency gas people and they turn up at half 1 check my house and nothing except when he pointed the thing to the floorboards ... My downstairs neighbour is a very old man had left his cooker on , he is fine awake and talking but I just can't help but think how bad this coul have ended :( I have me my bf and my 5 year old son in here not to mention my unborn baby I'm fuming and reproved at the same time .... Xxxx


----------



## Abi 2012

Just can't get back to sleep :( I'm so shaken up by all this all of us are fine noah is kicking away so I know he is ok ... Just don't know what to do about my neighbour he shouldn't be down there on his own he needs proper care my bf went in there with the gas man and the whole flat absolutely stank of gas but the old man couldn't even smell it!!! I'm so worried this will happen again and next time we may not be so lucky...


----------



## KatM

Abi,
That is AWFUL!!! I am so grateful that you are okay. That is scary. Would a carbon monoxide tester help? That way you would always know if it gets to a dangerous level.

Big Hugs.


----------



## KatM

My 30 Week Bump Shots:


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- Sorry about your scare tonight. Glad you can feel baby moving though. Maybe someone will inform the family of this elderly man. I understand why you're worried if he's not safe to be living on his own. 

Kat- sexy prego pics! Looking good mama ;)

Dinner was good. My dad gave us $ too, which is always nice :)


----------



## sara1

Abi- that's very very scary. Your understandably worried and upset! Thankfully you're all ok and Noah's kicking away. Do you know if your neighbor has any relatives you could talk to about this with. What about the building super/ landlord?

Kat- WOW! Hot mama indeed!!!


----------



## LeeC

Abi, that is pretty scary. Does your neighbour have a carer or support worker, or any relatives that visit, perhaps you could have a discreet word with them, failing that it may be a n option to speak to your local council or social services, for his own safety and def for your own. Good to hear Noah is kicking away x

Kat, wow, you look hot damn it ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Omg Abi that's awful!! I am so glad you're all ok, think the old man needs help too for sure and not only that he's putting you and everyone else at risk as you say :nope: 

Wow pics kat!! They will be lovely to show your lo when they're old enough to understand :cloud9: 

I did a 7am - 7pm day yesterday teaching then tutoring a girl for her 11+ exams so she can get into one of the top £16,000 a year schools in London. She lives in a beautiful town house by the river. All the family's bedrooms have a fab view of the river and the front sitting room is all window at the front so they can watch the boat races and see the river all the time. It's all gated to get in at the back, we are talking millions to have a home like that in London!!! Anyway the little girl is lovely and she seems to love me coming to teach her, she's bright she just needs exam technique skills, the exams are tough because there is massive competition. No call for day teaching work today so I am chilling out!


----------



## filipenko32

Lee how you doing Hun? 

Oh and I don't have nits after all my hair needed washing haha! I went to bed with wet hair last night and woke up with a headache this morning - bad move!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, hello twinnie. Glad to hear you are cutting back to 4 days, I am also feeling pretty tired now too, but the steroids are pretty relentless, last night was the first I had a full night sleep, the weight gain has been ridiculous too, hey ho!
So I will invest in a box of pampers and await the next installment lol.

When is your next scan? We have decided to wait a whole 2 weeks now and will be getting our booking in scan on 18 Oct.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Fili. I'm not too bad thank you. How are you? Glad to hear you are nit free, I was itching reading your posts lol...
Will be nice for you to have a lovely relaxing day today, enjoy it x.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes pad I forgot to say that was good about your work adapting for you :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Lee are you having a relaxing day today too? I think you should be ultra kind to yourself for a few weeks, no one can underestimate the stress of the 1st tri!! You're very nearly second tri now though and over worst of worrying, it will go fast :wohoo:


----------



## tuckie27

I don't want to bitch girls, but I'm feeling so shitty tonight :( Can any of you 3rd tri ladies/ marls tell me if this is normal or if it'll go away??? I'm in agony. The last few nights I have been getting this really uncomfortable feeling like I'm over inflated. I feel like I cant breathe and theres this intense pressure in my chest. My lower back hurts and my whole mid section in general just feels tight and like I'm going to burst. I don't know why I feel worse at night than during the day, but it's been like this the last few nights. Please tell me this is not a preview of the rest of my pregnancy! :(


----------



## sara1

hi all :hi:
I could use some advice:
We're starting to interview pediatricians this afternoon. Any of you ladies have some question ideas? I really feel like I'm just looking for someone who seems like a good fit but beyond the basics(vaccinations, on call hours, house calls etc) I don't know what to ask.


----------



## filipenko32

So tragic about that little girl from Wales :nope: I mean she was only outside her house, in wale ffs, it's hardly a dangerous place. I don't think her mum was wrong for letting her play outside the house does anyone else? The only thing is as she was only five I think there should have been someone supervising her, when I teach reception age class we wouldn't leave them unsupervised for even 5 seconds. What does everyone else think? I don't think her chances are great when taken by someone who does things like that. I have a massive interest in criminal profiling and forensics etc and from my knowledge those people need to be caught fast before they do their permanent damage and they rarely are :nope: really hope I am wrong though. can't imagine the heartache her parents are going through, it makes me feel sick:nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Sara can you clarify what you want this person to do? Ive never heard of interviewing paediatricians (child doctors?) before Hun


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I know that the tight chest feeling is your lungs being compressed because all your other organs are pushing up on your diaphragm... they say it often gets better when the baby drops (about a month before birth for 1st time mothers). I don't know why its worse at night, but I'm more always more uncomfortable at night too. I wish I could offer you some good coping strategies but I'm clueless. Hope you find some relief


----------



## filipenko32

:hug: tuckie xxx


----------



## sara1

Fili- The pediatrician will be the baby's primary doctor from birth until adolescence. He or she is the Dr who will oversea the baby's care, vaccinations, etc. This is who I call if she has a raging fever in the middle of the night, or has been crying for 10 hours straight etc.


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh ok, will that be a private doctor then? I think that's a great idea to have the same person available for your child. I think in the uk, as I'm sure you know we just go to the bog standard gp of we have a problem. The paediatricians are only called in for emergencies. Is it a different system in Greece?


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks girls. This feeling sucks :/ I did just let some gas go and felt a bit better so I'm thinking it's related to trapped wind in addition to what Sara was saying about baby pushing my organs, etc. I can feel she's grown a lot in the last couple weeks too. Things are probably starting to get cramped. Ugh, I can't stand that feeling of not being able to breathe though! 

Sara, 
I read through online reviews and website profiles for the local pediatricians here. Also, since our town is pretty small, I asked around too. One of the older, male pediatricians here even saw my OH when he was a kid. I'd mostly want to know where they went to school, how many years experience they had, what (if any) specialties/areas of concentration did they study, availability, preferred means of communication, and general philosophies. That's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## pink80

tuckie27 said:


> I don't want to bitch girls, but I'm feeling so shitty tonight :( Can any of you 3rd tri ladies/ marls tell me if this is normal or if it'll go away??? I'm in agony. The last few nights I have been getting this really uncomfortable feeling like I'm over inflated. I feel like I cant breathe and theres this intense pressure in my chest. My lower back hurts and my whole mid section in general just feels tight and like I'm going to burst. I don't know why I feel worse at night than during the day, but it's been like this the last few nights. Please tell me this is not a preview of the rest of my pregnancy! :(

I'm not a doctor - but this is my theory :blush:

As Sara said bubs/uterus is large now and is pushing all the organs up, therefore leaving less room for your lungs to expand. I really struggle now to take in enough air sometimes, I get out of breath walking up the stairs! My abdomen also feels very tight and stretched, and it came on really quickly, from what I read the baby is having a major growth spurt (and will continue to gain weight at a rapid weight until the end) and I think maybe the body doesn't adjust quickly enough, hence the feeling like you will burst - lots of added pressure from inside that your body is trying to adjust to. I also feel worse at night and for me I think that's to do with the fact that when the morning comes your belly is empty as you haven't eaten for hours, your bladder maybe less full as you haven't taken on as much liquid but continue to pee all night, and also for me if i have a bowel movement it happens in the morning, so again making more 'space'. Then as the day goes on you start feeding your body again and filling it up, making things feel more cramped. Maybe a load of rubbish, buts that's my theory :D


----------



## filipenko32

Tmi but I LOVE my bm in the morning lol!! I find it such a relief from everything - sickness, feeling like I have a tight tummy, trapped wind! I def feel better in the morning after that and worse at night. Breathelessness is my most scary symptom I get it IEP ery day even just sitting still. Think your theory is spot on pink!


----------



## tuckie27

Pink- that actually makes perfect sense! Thanks hun. Good explanation :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Fili it's o sad eh I woke at 5.50 this morn an first thing I done was turn sky news on x I dont think it's looking good either x I don't think anything could have been done she was outside her house playing with friends while her mum cooked dinner x I know that when casey goes out front to play, normally on her own not really any one for her to play with I do sit a watch her but sometimes I'll go back an forward an the fact it was someone she knew makes it even harder to try an protect them x I spoke to casey about strangers yest but how do I protect her from say a neighbour that you think you can trust x I don't blame the parents at all unfortunately you can't keep your eye on them 24/7 x


----------



## sara1

Fili- Theoretically the public insurance should take care of all this but unfortunately the health insurance system here in Greece is in complete shambles (like everything else). It would take ages to explain how fucked up things currently are. If we were unable to pay out of pocket there is no way I would have been able to carry this baby to term. The doctors we're meeting with are all private care.


----------



## Abi 2012

Kat- beautiful bump hun your stunning :) 
Tuckie- just like pink said also ur body has rested and might be that it's more relaxed in the mornings and walk eating drinking ect makes it more uncomfortable as the day goes on 

Afm- thank for all your thoughts I'm gonna have a word with him see if I can go down there of an evening an just help him make sure everything is safe for his sake an our and get him to give me a spare key and also give him my telephone number incase of emergencies so he can call if he needs anything just for now I'm feeling it today after an awful nights sleep feeling a little conjested today so relax this evening I think 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for all the lovely comments about my bump. I do feel a bit sexier after reading them. =)

Fili,
Glad you don't have nits. I also like a BM in the morning. That way I feel lighter and not backed up the rest of the day. I also like to be home, so I can hop in the shower.
In the Uk, when the kids are sick, do they go to the same Dr or to whoever is on call? With our private system here, we choose our Dr and stay with them unless we don't like them. We also pay a mini fortune to be able to do this. Our health insurance for 3, subsidized partially by my hubby's company, will be approx $1K/month USD. We chose one of the most comprehensive plans though. It can be a LOT less if going with an HMO, but still over $500/mo I believe.

Lee,
It sounds like you are relaxing a bit with waiting 2 weeks for your next scan. Good for you. It's hard, but all the worrying does no good.

Pad,
Good news about you cutting back a bit at work for now.

Tuckie,
I think it is what everyone says. Your sweet girl is gaining about .5lbs a week and moving everything up. Having a hard time breathing is normal at your stage. Probably worse at night because you are lounging and in bed. During the day, when upright, there might be less compression. Sara is spot on about the baby dropping and then there will be more room to breathe. My baby isn't your baby's size yet, so this is a preview for what to expect in a couple of weeks.

Abi,
Thank goodness you all are okay. I hope you can all come up with a plan that is safe and livable... I guess if worst comes to worst that might include nightly checks of his place before retiring for the night. We are getting a carbon dioxide tester this weekend even though my building doesn't use gas stoves/ovens. I don't want to take any risks.

Sara,
I went by reviews in the list of approved drs with my healthcare plan. We have a thing called Yelp here that helps me find things based on reviews. Otherwise, I would go to an area populated by like-minded moms that you feel aligned with, and just flat out start asking who they like and why. If the same name keeps popping up, then you know you have a winner. That is how I chose my last dentist. 2 separate people recommended her. She was great. Asking parents of kids toddler to school-age that have been with their dr for a while might be a good idea. I never thought of pre-interviewing. You are on top of it. I have no idea what questions to ask. Mine would be about supporting my alternative vaccination schedule.


----------



## sara1

Abi- sounds like you have a plan in place. I hope your neighbour is obliging. 
Kat- Thanks. We've gotten some recommendations from friends, but I tend to make these kind on decisions on based on what 'feels' right. I just don't want to miss anything important. 

Pink- Your theory sounds spot on!

Afm- Met with the first pediatrician on our list today... His office is about 15 minutes away by car but it turns out he lives 2 blocks from our house and makes house calls!!!!!:)

In other news I'm joining the 'I feel like crap' club for today- basically because I'm running on almost no sleep and baby girl is pushing me in all sorts of strange ways. I'm also CRAVING junk food, which I almost never eat... The homemade organic lentil soup I've made is just sitting there on the stove waiting to be abandoned in favor of grease and salt and sugar... I want a burger, fries, nachos, pepperoni pizza and carrot cake with cream cheese frosting ... oh and a root beer float, I haven't had one of those in 20 years :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Kat all healthcare here is called the Nhs - the national healthcare system. It's 'free' for everyone, well, we pay taxes to keep it running, along with paying taxes for our police force, fire service etc. It's 'ok' eg if you have an emergency you will always be treated ASAP, if you want to see a general doctor there's usually only a 3 day wait. General maternity care is actually quite good, I feel as though I have been looked after on the NHS with this normal pregnancy. Anything more specialised and in my opinion you're in trouble with very long 
wait times to see a consultant and then a further long wait time to get the operation you 
need if not an emergency. If you have a concern about your baby, your first port of call might be the health visitor / midwife maybe. But primarily as the baby gets older, you have to see a GP doctor ( a general practitioner) so the doctor you get will usually be random in the clinic depending on when and who can see you. I suppose it also depends on where you live, if you live in a village or small town you might get to know your doctor well in a small clinic but I live in London and I manage to see the same doctor (GP) pretty much most of the time. They are not specialist children's doctors though. If the GP decides you need specialist care for your child you get referred to a consultant paediatrician but the waiting time can be months. For my miscarriages, we had 90% private care which cost us near enough £8,000 for specialist consultants / tests / scans / operations and no waiting times, no to mention my lost earnings as I could no longer teach after 10 years teaching due to depression. I consider myself very lucky to have been able to have been in a position to afford all that as I cannot imagine how frustrating it is to depend on the Nhs for recurrent miscarriage care. Having said that I now realise that this pregnancy 'could' have worked out eventually irrespective of all those tests and the extra help I had with steroids etc. Psychologically all those consultants and tests helped me beyond belief. My husband has me on a private health care scheme which does not exclude us from Nhs care too so in effect we are doubly protected but no healthcare 
scheme in the uk covers fertility or miscarriage care - it covers everything else! I suspect we will put our child on private healthcare too when they are born but still this does not mean they will see the same paediatrician, what it means is fast and efficient attention so no wait times for diagnosis, treatment and ops. Although to be fair to the NHS they don't do too horrific a job once the wait time waited out and you're in the referral system for a higher level of specialist care iykwim. I know in America that having insurance is crucial as if you don't have you get ignored!! Is that right!? From what you say, it costs a lot to get this insurance even if you have a good job, you pay a supplement?


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Kat OMG you look fab chick! What a great set of pictures... I dream of looking as healthy and well as you... unfortunatley I am currently looking like a lumpy blob...am blaming it all on the steriods and the cravings!! LOL

Caz.. not long til the weekend....

Abi.. OMG I am pleased you all are OK, good luck with seeing the guy downstairs x

Tuckie so sorry you are feeling horrible... and everyone's explanations seem very plausible... I hope it eases soon and baby girl drops a little for you x

Fili... hooray for no nits!!!

Lee my preggers twin lol... yes stand by for the next installment... currently stuffing face 24 x 7... and the more crap the food the better it seems... and the jars of pickled onions I am going through you would not believe! LOL

Sara good luck with your interviews! I am in the 'must eat crap fast food club too' lol


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :) I'm feeling a little better today. Had 2 BMs already this morning so I think that helped (tmi, I know!). I have been watching Bay move through my stomach from the outside. It is clear that she has gotten MUCH bigger, so your theories make sense! 

Kat- I pretty much did the same as you in searching for a pediatrician; word of mouth and online reviews and we have one lined up now that is taking new patients. Hope you find a good one in So Cal that supports your alternative vaccination plan. 

Sara- that Dr sounds promising. House calls would be great. That's basically unheard of around here. 

Fili- I'm sure every healthcare system has it's pros and cons. Cost is a huge con here in the US. When I worked for the school district, they wanted close to 1/3 of my monthly salary for the lowest plan and that was for just me! 

Abi- I think your plan to deal with the situation with your neighbor sounds good. Would be nice if he had a caregiver or someone you could get ahold of too.

Pad- Im with you on the insatiable appetite! Not really craving junk food or anything but I just cant seem to get enough to eat! I have been on a peanut butter and jelly sandwich kick :) Pickled onions doesn't sound too good to me though :haha:

Having dinner with two friends tonight. It'll be nice to get in some girl time :)


----------



## KatM

Sara,
I hope you like that pediatrician. House calls from 2 blocks away sounds really, really good.
I try to eat healthy and organic overall, but there is nothing wrong with overindulging in some good, old junk food now and again. I actually say go for it. You are preggars. I can't believe you haven't been eating this crap the whole time. Um, I have the ENTIRE pregnancy. I usually eat at least 2 good, nutritious meals and a few snacks. Then if I want "junk" food for a meal, I let myself. If I don't, I stay healthy eating for the day. I eat dessert EVERY single day whether pregnant or not. Lentil soup can't hold it's own against those other goodies.

Fili,
Thanks for the details on the NHS. Overall, I think your healthcare system sounds much better than ours. I like that everyone is covered and emergencies are covered. It's hard to afford excellent health care in the States without being upper-middle class.
What I don't like about the NHS is the super long wait times to see a specialist. That is crazy! What happens if your child really needs to see someone for something not-emergence? I guess that is why you have private. 
What the NHS sounds comparable to here is our HMO plans. They are more affordable, everything is done in-house or in-network, but there is less flexibility.
I didn't even know any UKers had private insurance. Wow, you paid a LOT for your miscarriages! My max co-pay per yr is $5750 USD. That is why our monthly premium is high. We picked a more expensive plan because we knew I was giving birth and that will max out our co-pay.
Yes, in America having health insurance is crucial. We do have some kind of public assistance, but I heard it is hard to qualify for and you must be extremely low-income.
My hubby's company covers him for free(same as his old company) for a certain level of care. This is part of the benefits package of certain companies. Then he added me and bumped up our level of care since I am pregnant. I think this is costing us around $665/month. When Grey is born it will be around $960/mo based on memory. We will drop our level of coverage once we know the baby and I are healthy to lower our monthly costs by a few hundred dollars. We have something called a PPO where you can choose your doctors. HMO cost less, but you have much less choice and longer waits.

Pad,
Pickled Onions!!! By the Jar? Wow, that is some craving. You look fab in your wedding photo. Maybe the frump is in your head.

Tuckie,
I am shocked that our healthcare system is so crazy they took a third of your salary just for you!
Yay for girl time!

Third Tri Girls,
I will join everyone on being HUNGRY!!! My appetite during the day has suddenly sky-rocketed. At night I am more careful because I don't want indigestion... But the appetite is on the rise.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, my appetite during the day has been zero. Actually I have felt a bit hungry but the thought of most foods still makes me feel ill. I'm ok when it gets to tea time though. Having said that, I would happily wrestle that pickle jar off Pad. I've been loving the pickles. Your latest bump pics look awesome. I live by the coast, but trust me I would not be in the North Sea in a bikini in October. You look, as ever, stunningly beautiful. 
Abi, hope you get the situation with your downstairs neighbour sorted. Thank god nobody was hurt, and your super preggo nose sniffed out the danger. 
I think I have had a fresh batch of hormones delivered today. I've been super tired, super grumpy and super stressed.


----------



## KatM

MissMigg,
Aaargh those hormones! Hope you feel better after a good night's rest.

The UK is known for being cold. It was in the 80's yesterday when we snapped the photos. We are beach weather warm for a couple of more weeks here. That being said, it dropped 10 degrees today into the 70's.

When are you getting your professional bump shots? I am excited to see them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I'm around 34 weeks, so about 6 weeks time. I'm excited!


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh that's exciting mrs mig!! Yes it's cold here now Kat, scarf and gloves for me yesterday morning on a walk with hubs! :xmas7: :haha: - well maybe not that cold! No suntan for us UK girls now unless we fake bake! I am as white as a sheet with very rosy cheeks from being preggo!

Mrs mig I can just imagine you looking all glam and goose bumpy in a bikini soaking up the rays (or lack of) by where you live! :rofl: Hope your bump shots are somewhere a bit warmer! Sorry about the hormones too :hugs: :hugs: I hope you feel better soon xxx

Tuckie and Kat - just watching the debate between Obama and Romney and they're going on about healthcare premiums - suppose it's a very emotional topic in the US, neither of them sound very convincing to me though! 

Abi and everyone talking about appetite - mine has shot through the roof now too!! I was eating like a sparrow before due to still feeling sick and quite healthily and now all I want is junk food. Like you say Abi, if it has high fat, sugar and salt content I am happy! :munch: My ultimate faves are chinese food (prawn curries, sweet and sour chicken, BBQ spare ribs) and fish and chips with 3 tonnes of salt and vinegar on! Toast and honey. I rarely ate this stuff before pregnancy. Pad I ate so many pickles in first and early second tri too!! They were soooo good, Mrs Mig is still a pickle fiend I think. I also love yoghurts and co-co pops or rice crispy cereals with ice cold milk on. And cheesecake OMG I eat that in all its variations everyday pretty much! And that is pretty much my diet! No wonder I am bum aching on the loo every morning :rofl: 
Kat I try to be careful at night but I am ashamed to say that despite knowing I will get horrendous heartburn at night if I don't stop eating around 5pm I still pack it in :blush: and swig the Gaviscon! I am a monster! 

Ohhh I love preggo insomnia and writing about BM's & heartburn at 3 in the morning!

1 week and 3 days until 3rd tri for me!!!!!!!! :shock: :cry: Never thought I would be writing that! Oh and boobs are suddenly sore :saywhat: - are they in milk production mode already?


----------



## KatM

MissMigg,
That's just around the corner.

Fili,
You are hilarious. Sorry for your insomnia. It's great that you like cold weather, but I am NOT with you on that one. Yay for yummy food and almost being 3rd tri! Don't be shocked if you nipples start producing a little colustrom that dries up and becomes gross, little balls. This happened to me. Now, I rub them in the shower daily... After DH had gotten some in his mouth, lol.


----------



## filipenko32

Kat :rofl: milkshakes for DH lol!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Kat wow those pics are seriously hot!!!!! 

Sorry for all the ladies that are feeling unwell

Wow abi that was a close call - glad everyone is ok though.

Just popping on quickly to wish Cazi good luck for her induction today xx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck cazi!! :yipee: so exciting!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Caz... Induction day... more baby piccies coming!! Thinking of you!

Fili and MrsM... back away from my pickles... they are mine I tell you.. all of them!!!

Hahhhaa Fili... milkshakes!! Mwahhahaaa

Kat I so wish it was a balmy 80 something degrees here and i was by the sea... sigh.. no hope here.. cold cold cold.. although we do have sunshine today! Wahooo

The picture that is my avatar is my vow renewal after 10 years of marriage.... Hubby came back from tour and I surprised him with a 5 wk holiday to Honk Kong, Australia, Singapore and Indonesia... that picture was at Port Douglas in Aus.... my dream place to live... one day Pad.. one day!

Pardon my preggers brain... but who has the pups? Piccies please!!


----------



## sara1

Cazi- best of luck today !!!!!! Can't wait to see pictures and find out what team you're on!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, my boobs have suddenly got sore again too. I have the "what to expect" app on my phone and it said that around this time that's something to expect. 
My food shame is mainly based around crumpets and donuts. And chips. I'm at the dentist in an hour and a half, I've never had to have any fillings or anything so I hope I don't suddenly regret the donuts by finding out I've got a cavity! 
I tried to have a fried egg for tea last night (with my healthy meal of 2 sausage, burger and chips) but I couldn't eat it. I used to love eggs but can't stand the sight of them now. It's so funny, I never had any food aversions with my daughter, and ate loads of fruit and cereal. 
Tuckie, pleased to hear you are feeling a little better. Hope everyone is ok today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh!!! Cazi is being induced today? How did I miss that? Good luck can't wait to meet another rainbow!


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck today cazi x


1 hour till scan :happydance: please pray for uncrossed legs :rofl:


----------



## pink80

Good Luck Cazi :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

That all sounds so good mrs mig donuts mmmmm. Pad lol! There probably aren't enough pickles in the world for us preggos ATM!! 

I am one happy lady! Just spent 45 minutes on the phone to Nhs maternity at my hospital, yes 45 minutes being fobbed off, given different numbers to ring etc to try to speak to someone about the option of an elective c section when finally I got an appointment with a consultant (who has the power to yay or nay this for me) for free on Monday at 2pm, THIS Monday coming, I can't believe it! Me and hubs are going to get very dressed up and push like mad (or not push as the case may be lol) for a c section!! I will be so excited if they agree and I get a date. It will be the 5th january if I get to have a c section. ATM there's no medical reason other than psychological - I want a controlled environment and this baby out! I know the pros and cons and have discussed it at length with another doc and hubs and this is what we want.


----------



## Mrskg

everything perfect and
 



Attached Files:







team pink 001.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 12









team pink 004.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo MrsK! You are team pink! How awesome! and what a gorgeous scan piccy! 

Good result for you too Fili! Well done for persevering! LOL

MrsM... I am also wanting doughnuts... along with my pickles... also had a gorg bag of pickled onion flavored monster munch.... OMG divine!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay mrs kg!!! love the photo and your t shirt :rofl: I was right lol!! Xxx so happy for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Pad omg pickled onion monster munch - I ate five hundred bags of those!!! Can you get your hands on space invader pickled onion crisps they are even better!! Xxx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks pad & fili x

lol fili i had a boy one too had hubby taking pics this morn x 

if anyione would like the boy one i'll send it to you xxx


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Congrats Mrskg!! Fantastic news. I love both pictures.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah MrsKg I love it!! Fabulous t shirt, wonderful scan pic, and another gorgeous girl for you! I'm so happy for you!
Fili - I'm still not convinced about an elective caesarean if I'm 100% honest, but that's only because I was lucky enough to have a straightforward birth and recovered so quickly that opting for major surgery seems like the hard option to me - however that's my own personal opinion, I totally understand your reasons for wanting a section, and for that reason I'm really chuffed for you and I hope the meeting goes your way.


----------



## padbrat

OMG Fili... can you read minds or something? I was just thinking ... as divine as pickled onion monster munch are...Space Invaders are even more pickled onionie.....hmmmmmm..... 

Am heading to my fridge for some of the real thing lol


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Thats great MrsKg, I love the T-shirt! Is that you got all girls now?

Cazi, best of luck to you for yoru induction..so exciting I cant wait to find out what you have.

Kat, no wonder your showing that figure off, your looking brilliant! I just feel massive haha, I keep visualising if I take the belly and boobs away I might be thin again, but its my thighs that are much bigger Im sure. I started off about 9 stone and now Im 12, how did that happen! My boobs are massive though , I started off with 34 DD's and now god knows what size I am, Ive been trying to squeeze into my bras and bought some new ones but its hard. Im not planning on breast feeding so Im worried that they will stay engorged with milk argh!


----------



## filipenko32

I'll have the t shirt mrs kg!! Ill send money via paypal! 

Having fillet steak for dinner with loads of aromat seasoning on! And salad - boring - but not boring with loads of balsamic vinegar on! 

Mrs mig thanks Hun, I really appreciate you telling me that, I'm not 100 convinced either more 70 \ 30 but hey ho we made a decision - can always change my mind I suppose...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Of course you can. God, I've been fretting a bit about that post, I didn't want to come across like I was being preachy or judging you or anything.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ohh ... Fillet steak with salad and balsamic you say??? *drool* you are gonna look out of the window and see my rosy cheeked face pressed up against it like Oliver Twist :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mrs migg!! That's funny. And omg no, I love hearing different opinions that's what we're all here for it's great to have a different perspective! Xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

What a lovely scan pic Mrskg, congrats on Team Pink


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I am off for my 30+ week scan in a few hours and have a ton of questions for my doctor. This will also be DH's first time meeting our new Dr. Will update on scan later.

Cazi,
Sending all good thoughts your way. Please keep us posted.

Pad,
That is so romantic that you surprised him with a 5 week holiday. How long have you two been married now? How long have you been trying for baby? 

MrsMigg,
Sounds like this baby wants meat and sugar and no way on eggs. What is a crumpet? Like a donut? I have been craving donuts from a certain place for at least a month now, but am too lazy to drive across LA to get one. It's about 40 min from the house with no traffic. 2 hours with traffic. Not worth it for me.

Fili,
Like Missmigg, I completely respect your choice in favoring elective C. I, however, want to do everything I can to have a Natural. I love that we can all have different desires and share them without feeling hurt or judged. That is truly a supportive environment. I can also tell that you are able to NOT take things personally and have a fantastic sense of humor. Both very, very good traits.
I have no idea what pickled onion monster munch is or crumpets, but both sound very good. Maybe it is lucky we don't have these in the states. 

MrsKg,
TEAM PINK!!! Yay!!! I am so happy for you missy. Love that you had both shirts ready.

Just,
My thighs are much bigger too. I read that our thighs store omega-3s (something like this) for the baby. This makes me feel better about it. Nice, good fat for the baby.
I would not worry about the baby weight. We worked hard to get to this point, so who cares about gaining a few stone. Wow, big boobies! I am a 34 DD NOW! I rather enjoy having such large breasts and DH loves it. I didn't think I would like it, but since I don't run anymore or do any kind of bouncing, it is great.
You should measure. So far I think the biggest on the thread is GG! Hopefully they will come back down in size quickly if you don't feed.

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks kat, good luck with your scan! Exciting! Looking forward to your update.
I don't know how to describe crumpets lol so I've sent you a link here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crumpet Monster munch in America would be like chips with pickled onion flavouring. But these are better than chips they've got air in them so theyre made from corn I think and they just melt in your mouth. They are so good for preggo cravings.

My thighs, bum, boobs, waist are on another planet! They are pregnant too! Blah who cares right? We only need 50 or so Zumba classes when the babies are born and we will be right back to normal lol! 

Mrs migg in Next they have lovely blue knitted cardigans for £12. I love knitted stuff too like you. I bought it anyway even though I am not officially informed I'm having a boy. So tell you what, if I have a girl and you a boy, I'll give to you and send it in the post. Xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Work arranged us to have the flu jab today......I couldn't have it. The nurse told me she wouldn't administer it to me as I'm on prednisolone :dohh:. I am going to have ask my consultant about it on Monday.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck for the scan Kat. I hope they estimate the baby's weight like they did mines at 30 weeks.

Fili, I looove balsamic vinegar so much, but not the steak as Im veggie!

Its funny that people should be mentioning craving donuts, thats my big craving. I just love them. Here in Scotland they dont have Krispy Kremes but they had a promotion on last month where they were giving away a box of 12 Krispy Kremes in shopping malls as they are thinking of opening up a store in Glasgow so My hubby queued for an hour for them just for me! They were amazing!
I cant believe that they sell them in England and not Scotland. Anytime Ive been in a Selfridges store in England Ive bought them.
I used to love it in Lasvegas watching them getting made in The Excalibur hotel.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Holly, thats a pity about the flu jab. I got offered it through my work and was too late on getting back to them so I missed out.

A few people have said to me about this whooping cough outbreak thats going around. Apparently pregnant woman in Britain are going to be offered teh vaccine. Im going to ask at my next appointment.
My mother in law was tettling me that she chose not to get my husband and his brother vaccinated when they were young and they both got it. She said its very frighteneing and is like your gasping and taking your last breath...sounds scary for a child.

Fili, just the 50 or so Zumba classes should sort these thinghs out! Its really not the priority is it this weight gain! Its all more than worth it!


----------



## filipenko32

Yes they are offering the whooping cough vaccine at 28 weeks here, I am going to get it. I also need to get the flu jab especially since I work with children...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

My next clinic appointment is in 2 weeks and I'll ask about it then for the whooping cough vaccine!


----------



## filipenko32

I think you should get it if we do Just


----------



## pink80

Just

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-19743910

https://www.immunisationscotland.org.uk/vaccines-and-diseases/whooping-cough.aspx


----------



## Mrskg

thanks ladies x 

just yeah this is girl no 4 for me lol poor hubby xxx

fili pm me your add an i'll send you it x dont want anything for it :thumbup:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :)

MrsK- Yay on team pink! :pink: seems like we've had quite a few join team pink here lately

Fili- I wonder if monster munch are like Funyuns in the US? Sounds similar.

Cazi- we're all cheering you on! What an exciting day for you!!

Kat- yay for 30 week scan! :)


----------



## heart tree

Cazi, good luck honey! Cheering you on.

MrsKg, Congrats on team :pink: Your poor hubby indeed! LOL!

Haven't caught up. Had a horrible night last night. xo


----------



## filipenko32

Heart are you ok Hun? Xxx


----------



## sara1

Kat- Can't wait to hear how your scan went and look at some lovely pics of Grey... 2 hours driving for donuts does seem a bit extreme but I can't really judge... I finally gave in to my sugar craving at 11:30 at night and hit the store for a snickers bar and some petit beurre chocolate biscuits!!! I justified it by going on foot i t the hope that my blood sugar won't spike :shrug:

Fili- I can certainly understand why you'd want an elective section. TBH honest I was disappointed when my doctor told me he wanted me to have a section, even after he laid out his reasons and they all seemed to be good ones. At first I felt like I was missing out. In reality I think what bothered me most wasn't that I wasn't getting the natural birth that I wanted, but rather that the choice had effectively been taken out of my hands. But lately I've begun to feel relieved about it. It's made planning a breeze and it feels controlled and safe. What I wouldn't want is to go through hours and hours of intense labour only to be forced to have a section in the end (this happened to my sister). I really hope you can get the consultant to sign of on your choice.

Heart- Are you doing ok super mama? I know Delilah's reflux has made things tough on you. How are things with Tim lately?

Has anyone heard anything from Cazi????

Afm- Lovely day! Nursery furniture came today and spent the day busy getting things all set up. It looks gorgeous if I do say so myself. I'll post pics. Went snorkeling with dh when he got home from work which was a real treat... 5 minutes in the water and my body forgets its pregnant. Feels great! Splurged on chocolate as well tonight. YUM!


----------



## sara1

Nursery pics... The Moses basket will actually go in our room and I'm still waiting on the glider which comes on Monday but I'm really pleased with how it turned out:)
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 14









photo 2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11









photo 3.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cazi77

Just a quick update ended up going into labour naturally on wed night had a baby girl called freya this evening 6lb 3oz and just perfect!


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulation Cazi :yipee: 
I'm so so so so so so happy for you!!!!!!!
Welcome to the world Freya!!!!! Hope you and your baby girl are doing well!!! Can't wait to hear your birth story and to see some PICTURES


----------



## filipenko32

Wow cazi!!! That's the best news I've heard all day, congratulations!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cazi!! Congratulations sweetie what awesome news! Welcome to the world Freya! Beautiful name. 
Sara your nursery is gorgeous!!


----------



## KatM

Cazi,
YAAAAAY!!!! Congratulations. Can't wait to see the pics =).

Heart,
Sounds like you are having a rough time. :hugs:

Just,
What was your weight measure? 
That was very sweet of your DH. I like krispy kreme and get them in 10 min, but I specifically crave this independent donut place far away. I think krispy kreme is too easy to get for me to care, lol.

Sara,
I can't believe you held out so long or that DH let you go out by foot at night. Mine watches me like a bloody hawk. When we were in St. Tropez (it's so dangerous there, haha), I went to the health food store by myself for 20 min. DH almost had a meltdown and did not let me out of his site for the rest of the entire month. No wonder I was going to kill him by the end of the trip. 

I'm glad that you enjoyed. I forgot about your GD because it was so under control. You are obviously eating the healthiest on the thread.

There is something very nice KNOWING when you are getting your LO and no drama around it. I LOVE the nursery pics. SOOOOOOO CUTE. I copied you and bought wall stickers.

Sounds like a lovely evening with DH again. It must still be warm where you are too.

AFM,
All went well with the scan. Grey is measuring in the 50 -something % for everything and weighs approx. 3.5 lbs. My Dr is guessing another 8 weeks for me, but who knows. Got tons of my questions answered and DH got to meet our Dr. He really likes him. All is well, and I am very happy.

I haven't really gained any weight for the last 3 weeks and am still at approx 20lbs. With the list of questions I had for the Dr, I forgot to mention this. Is this normal? I'm eating tons.


----------



## tuckie27

Cazi- :happydance: big congrats to you!!! Welcome Freya :)

Heart- :hugs: hope things get better hun

Sara- I love your nursery! It's very pretty but simple too. I don't really like over the top deco so I really like the simplicity and the cherry blossom stickers turned out lovely.

Kat- yay on a great scan! Sounds like little Grey is doing wonderfully :)

Afm, I finally got my medical records from TX sent ( I requested them over 4 months ago!) and was reading through my old betas and Dr's notes about my miscarriages and it sort of took me back to that scary place. I am so grateful to have gotten so far this time. It's good to have all these lab reports from the fertility testings though. Could come in handy later. I did see one thing in a lab report that confused me...just before m/c #2 started I went in to ER with cramping and they gave me a vaginal u/s. the tech noted that my left ovary had a 2cm dominant follicle. I was 5w6d at the time and ended up bleeding the next day which started that loss an I bled for about a week. Also, my left ovary measurements were larger. I don't know what any of this means or if its even important. I have no medical background, but I'm curious if any of you may know more about those notes?


----------



## MightyMom

tuckie: It just means you had ovulated from your left ovary. The cyst was most likely the corpus luteum.


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats cazi :cloud9:


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Mama Cazi!! Freya is such a beautiful name! So excited for you. Thanks for updating us!


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Cazi! Congrats to you! Welcome to the world Freya! Please post your birth story and pics when you have a chance. Motherhood is such a gift.

Sara, I love the nursery. The decal is gorgeous!

I'm ok girls, thanks. Had a rough night with Delilah. She was up several times to feed and was fussy. But even more irritating was that Tim went out last night with my blessing to celebrate a friend's 40th birthday. But didn't come home! I started texting and calling from 3am onwards. By 6:30am I was so upset I couldn't stop crying as I imagined the worst. I ended up texting some friends and found out he was still partying. He left his phone at home and used another friend's phone to text me. But she had my old number in her phone so I wasn't getting any texts. Regardless, I still would have been pissed if I had gotten them. He usually takes the baby off my hands at 6am. I was LIVID when he got home. I barely talked to him all day as I was so exhausted, I knew I would end up fighting with him. We still haven't resolved much, but I'm much more calm now. In his mind, he thought that I wouldn't be upset if he came home, called in sick and did baby duty. But why would I want him to do baby duty after not sleeping all night? In fairness, the subway stops running at midnight here, so I understand why he might have missed it. Taking a taxi costs about $50. But the subway opens at 4am. He could have gotten on the earliest one back. So now I'm making him pay by taking some of the middle of the night feeds. I've been doing them all as a way to increase my supply, but one night isn't going to hurt. 

Ok, 7:45pm and I'm off to bed as the baby just fell asleep!


----------



## LeeC

Quickly calling in to check on Cazi and seen that baby Freya has made her debut.
Congratulations, Can't wait to see the pics I bet she is absolutely perfect in every way. Hope you are both doing well.

Sara, love the nursery.

Catch up on here soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Kat great news! And eek 8 weeks is no time away really, exciting! Me-mo is in the 50th percentile for everything too which I'm happy about! Def think it's normal to not gain weight at some points. Your body will have a fat store cut off for what it needs for baby then metabolise the rest quickly so it doesn't stick, clever really! 

Tuckie that is completely normal Hun, it's a cl cyst as the ladies said. One ovary is always bigger than the other at any given point in a cycle because it's the one doing the ov process. 


Heart omg hun, I would be bloody livid too!!! Has he apologised?!? My hubs comes in at 5 or 6 in the morning sometimes but we agree it and it's because he plays long poker games at the casino. He comes back with 50 pound notes lol that I take to get my nails and hair done as punishment for waking me up!! However we agree it first and with a little bambino too I think that's taking it too far although he did try to text you it's not having much consideration for you... That's not like him is it? I know men get carried away with their friend's though and especially if alcohol is involved. Massive hugs :hug: I hope you get a month's worth of being treated like a queen after this!!! Xxxx


----------



## sara1

Oh Heart, I'd have killed him!!! Just the worry alone when he hadn't come home, not to mention the rest of it! Not getting properly in touch in just unconscionable. Recognizing that he's going to be spending quite a bit of time in the dog house, I hope you're at least able to get some much needed rest out of the situation. Many :hugs:

Kat- Congrats on a great scan. As long as Grey's growth is on track I wouldn't worry about weight gain. I put on about 10 pounds in the first trimester (steroids!!!) but then literally nothing in the second. I've gained another 4 so far in the 3rd. Since I was about 10 pounds above my usual weight (miscarriages, thyroid craziness, steroids etc) before BFP I figure that puts my overall weight gain right on track. I asked my dr about it as my hubby was freaking out that I wasn't gaining but he said it was perfectly fine!

Tuckie- as the other ladies have said, it's perfectly normal, just means you ovulated from that side. My CL cyst was that size and persisted until about 11 weeks before it disappeared... Dr said it's harmless.

Hope everyone's having a wonderful friday! I'm off for a hospital tour.


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay cazi wonderful news co gears sweetie and I absolutely adore that name! I was wrong as convinced you were having a boy lol! Can't wait to see a pic!!

Sara that nursery looks lovely no wonder you are pleased!!

Mrskg I congratulated you on fb but yay to another girly! Bet your daughters are pleased!!

Kay congrats on another good scan I think 20lb is fine for where you are, I gained 28lb up to 34 weeks when I gave birth which I think was slight higher than average so 20lb sounds fine. I found it started to go on quicker after 30 weeks anyway when the baby really starts to gain weight.

Oh heart I would be livid!!! Hope he makes it up to you today and you manage to get some sleep Hun.

Hi everyone else, got Alfie registered yesterday so it's official!! Getting him weighed again this morning x


----------



## pink80

Congrats Cazi - wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats Cazi and welcome to the world Baby Freya!

Sarah, your nursery is beautiful!

Heart, I'm so sorry that your DH worried you like that and reckon a few night feeds are his just reward for being so inconsiderate!

CONGRATS on Team Pink Mrs KG!! Your poor OH will be surrounded by all things pink forever more what with 4 darling LG's!!:winkwink:

Had my 20 week scan yesterday and thankfully everything is looking good with Itsy Bitsy! I am so relieved, at least until the next waves of panic hit, but every day is getting me a little bit closer to the 24 week milestone that I have in my head! A few piccies...
 



Attached Files:







20+3A.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4









20+3B.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3









20+3C.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sara1

Great scan pics fitzy!!! Are you staying Team :yellow:?


----------



## Madrid98

Huge congrats cazi!! Can't wait to see the pics!!!

Congrats on team pink mrskg!! :happydance:

Congrats fitzy!!! Lovely pics!! Which team are you??


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats fitzy over the moon for you xx


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks girls, I'm staying on Team yellow although it was so tempting yest to find out!!! She asked when we went in whether we wanted to find out and I said no so she told us that she would tell us to look away when "down there" but she never did tell us to look away. I said to OH after that I wondered if it was because there was nothing to see but we havn't a clue! I got one pic of Baby with legs crossed at ankles so have been analysing it to see if can make anything out!!! Must post it and see if anyone has any guesses!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on your scan fitzy x I knew before she told me as my babies legs were wide open an I saw the "3 lines" straight away lol all the uncrossed leg prayers must have worked x


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats cazi!!!!! Will stalk for pics

Sara- cute nursery! Isn't it nice to get it done? 

Mrskg- congrats on a girl! 

Fitzy- time flies, can't wait for scan pics 

Madrid- you have awesome scan pics

Hi to everyone!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi guys! Just wanted to pop in and let yall know that I'm okay, my vacation went pretty good but my computer broke as soon as I got back home so it's been in the shop. I've decided not to try again straight away and give it two cycles first, I'm going to try to re-create the cycle I got pregnant with Zane, so I'll be going on birth control when I get af for a cycle. Hope everyone is doing well and I will hopefully see you guys in a couple of months!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

3x, thank you so much for calling in. You have been in my thoughts a lot. I hope the next few months go ok, and when you ttc again you are successful straight away. 
Fitzy and Madrid, congrats on the great scans!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Congrats to you Cazi on baby Freya, that is lovely. Imagine you going into labour yourself the night before the induction

Sara, your nursery looks beautiful, Im loving the stickers on the wall.

Kat, thats a good weight for baby Gray, mines got estimated to be just under 4lbs at 30 weeks.


Ive had a really scary day at the hospital. In work today I went to the toilet at 10 am and there was lots of brown jelly tinged with red so I freaked out that it was my "show" and the start of premature labour. I went to the hospital with my mum and spent 4 hours there. They put me on a monitor for an hour to record the baby's heartrate which was good it was very lively. I then got an internal by the doctor who confirmed that both of my cervixes are closed so no signs of labour. They did say that it could have been the start of a show or it looks like I may have an infection or possibly thrush. They have taken a sample to be sent away, they could see a greyish coloured discharge but I have no itching or burning or anything.
I was really scared and convinced this baby was coming, I want it to hang on until at least 34 weeks.
They kept asking if I was having contractions or tightenings at the top of my womb and its hard to say. I kind of feel like I do but its also where the babys bum is and I've been getting this discomfort for weeks. I now have my feet up and am taking it easy. Every extra week now is a bonus for me as I am at risk of preterm labour due to my double womb.

I also ended up in tears as I was in a ward where people are all in the same boat experiencing problems. Outside my room in thecorridor was a woman hysterical as she'd been told she'd lost the baby. The poor woman was inconsolable. I just burst into tears and so did my mum, cant even imagine what the woman is going through. I feel so lucky to have this baby still safe and sound back home.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww just that sounds horrendous, I'm so sorry you went through that :hugs: :hugs: but listen, stay strong for your baby, that's not going to happen to you try to block that poor woman from your mind, you need to be strong for your lo who will be perfectly healthy and strong.. Don't worry about the bleeding either Hun just take it easy as you say, all will be fine, watch a film take your mind off it all xxxx

Sara loved the pics sorry I forgot to say!! So lovely you must be very proud. :cloud9:

Fitzy how exciting and fab pics!! Ill scrutinise for you haha!!


----------



## padbrat

hey all..

Kat I have been married to my lovely (most of the time) Husband for 12.5 years. We have been trying for 9 years and had our first pregnancy in 2005.... so has been a long horrible road... but hey, our luck is due changing right? Baby G is doing perfectly too!

Tuckie... funyuns... OMG I love them!! Buy bags and bags when I get to the States!!

3 x so nice to see you. I hope the holiday did you good xx

Just OMG I am so sorry you had such an awful day... however, you have to remember that unlike the other poor lady, and we all know how she is feeling, you and your baby are fine. Just keep remembering that.. xx

Sara your nursery looks absolutely lovely! You must be very proud!

Caz! Massive congratulations! Well done you! Freya is a beautiful name and I can't wait to see her picture!

Lee... hello there! Hope you are well!

Hello Mrs M and Mrsk! 

Fitzy what lovely scan piccies!

Fili I am so with you... pickled onions... monster munch... doughnuts... HEAVEN!!

Heart you have been going through it... you must have had all kinds of worry going on when Tim didn't arrive home and you are all stressed and sleepless... no wonder you went nuts! I suggest he does all Delilah duty all weekend to make up for it!!

AFM.. I am OK. Have been having weird kinda like muscle twinge going on today.. quite low down on the left hand side... I wouldn't say it hurts or is painful... it is just there... any ideas? Should I panic?


----------



## sara1

Pad- Sounds like round ligament pain to me! not only is it not a cause for panic, it's a good sign... your uterus is stretching to make room for your little girl!

Just- Sounds scary and terribly sad. I'll jsut echo what Fili said, focus on you and your LO... rest! Even if it was the beginning of a show it can often happen up to a month before the onset of labour. When do you go on maternity leave? Sending you :hugs:

Hope everyone's having a lovely day! I had a stressful one for no serious reason... just a lot of loose ends to tie up, bureaucratic bullshit that gave me a headache etc, got a 80Euro parking ticket! 
My hospital tour was nice though- They assured me I'd get skin to skin in the operating room and then again in recovery which was one of major concerns with the section. I'm going to try to shake off my mood with a nice quiet Italian dinner out with dh:)


----------



## pink80

Justkeeptryin said:


> Ive had a really scary day at the hospital. In work today I went to the toilet at 10 am and there was lots of brown jelly tinged with red so I freaked out that it was my "show" and the start of premature labour. I went to the hospital with my mum and spent 4 hours there. They put me on a monitor for an hour to record the baby's heartrate which was good it was very lively. I then got an internal by the doctor who confirmed that both of my cervixes are closed so no signs of labour. They did say that it could have been the start of a show or it looks like I may have an infection or possibly thrush. They have taken a sample to be sent away, they could see a greyish coloured discharge but I have no itching or burning or anything.
> I was really scared and convinced this baby was coming, I want it to hang on until at least 34 weeks.
> They kept asking if I was having contractions or tightenings at the top of my womb and its hard to say. I kind of feel like I do but its also where the babys bum is and I've been getting this discomfort for weeks. I now have my feet up and am taking it easy. Every extra week now is a bonus for me as I am at risk of preterm labour due to my double womb.
> 
> I also ended up in tears as I was in a ward where people are all in the same boat experiencing problems. Outside my room in thecorridor was a woman hysterical as she'd been told she'd lost the baby. The poor woman was inconsolable. I just burst into tears and so did my mum, cant even imagine what the woman is going through. I feel so lucky to have this baby still safe and sound back home.

Just I'm sorry you've had such a hard day :hugs: and that poor woman :cry: keep your feet up and look after yourself

May I ask how much 'jelly' there was? It's just that I have literally just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was a clump of jelly mucus, tinged slightly pink, it was abit bigger than a 10 pence piece..... Sure what to think :shrug:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Pink, that is exactly what I had. It was a long string maybe 2-3 inches long , it was clear/yellow/brown with pinky red tinge!

Ive been reading different things aswell, some say that labour can happen within days or weeks or losing it. Also apparently it can regenerate itself aswell. Im also thinking of what Cazi kept posting that she was losing lots of the stuff and asked how much is actually up there.
I basically done a google image of mucus plug and thats exactly what mines was like.

Sara, its another 5 weeks yet before I finish up work. To be honest Ive always been very doubtful that I'll make it that far but I didnt want them to start my maternity pay too early so I said Id work up until 37 weeks. I knew that worst case scenario if I have the baby early my maternity will automatically kick in.


----------



## fitzy79

Just, am so sorry you had such a worrying day but relieved to hear that you are at home and resting. Take it easy hun:hugs: 

Charmer, it's good to hear from you and I'm glad you had a much needed holiday. Hoping the next two months flies by and you're back sporting a fabulous bump again as soon as you're ready to try again :hugs:

Pad, I wouldn't worry about the pains in side..as Sara said they sound very like round ligament..all very common and proof that your uterus is stretching nicely to make a lovely home for Baby!


Sara, glad the hospital tour went well and you were pleased but how crappy about the parking ticket:dohh:

I'm going to post my crossed at ankles shot of Itsy's legs....there are two little black round shapes under stomach..possible boy bits?? However, there's also potential white lines there too??? So guess away ladies...I really don't know!

Sooo..not so exciting for anyone except me really but I think I reached a personal milestone today on my journey to believing that our Rainbow Itsy is coming into our lives. I was in Next earlier on and I allowed myself do more than just look longingly at the baby clothes....I actually bought Itsy's first babygro!!!! Will post a piccie of that too!:blush:
 



Attached Files:







Itsy's first babygro.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









Itsy's legs.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## KatM

Hi All,
Thanks for the weight reassurance. It looks like I am in the normal range after some Googling. I just didn't know that it starts and stops.

Heart,
Wow! That sounds like an AWFUL night. I'm surprised you stayed calm after he returned home. If I did not have a newborn, I most likely would be swearing and screaming my head off. The panic and worry alone.

I would have been angry he "forgot" his cell phone in the 1st place. You were very factual in you assessment including details of the subway schedule, but we all understand why you were LIVID. When I am scared, and then nothing is wrong, I become enraged over being scared by the person for no reason.

Also, he didn't think it was strange that you didn't acknowledge those texts? I guess when you are partying that late for the first time in ages, you don't think. We all support you and I think you are handling the matter much better than me. 

Honestly, the idea of a bunch of 40 year old men partying till 6AM on a Wednesday night and beyond makes me shake my head. 

Fili,
When do you find out about the elective C?

Sara,
I didn't know that you have only gained 14lbs and your Dr is fine with it. That makes me feel a lot better. I started a few lbs heavier from my MCs too, so in reality I have gained more than 20lbs from my old normal weight.
I guess the important thing is that our babies are growing. No wonder you look so slim still. 

I HATE parking tickets! Booooo! 

Good news on the skin to skin. Ooooh, I like that you and DH have such romantic dates. Better get them all in now before the baby comes. 
We have our "bed" date night tonight. We pull out our mattress into the living room and watch one of our favorite shows, "Shark Tank" (it's about businesses). Then we give each other massages. Then we sometimes have sexy time if I am up for it. I know we are tonight because DH let me know he has been waiting. I know you and DH can't have sex, but it is great that you have so much romance. Sex is something else to look forward to once your LO is here.

Bumpy,
Yay, Alfie is official.

Fitzy,
Congrats on a great 20 week scan. The 24 week mark was when I started to really relax. Almost there.

3x,
Good to hear from you hon. Sounds like you have a good plan.

Just,
It sounds like you had a terrible day to say the least.
I think I read you can have a bloody show weeks before labor, not that you want that to happen now. It's great that you are not in labor. 
That is so sad about the lady who lost her baby. 
I pray that your LO hangs in there another 2 weeks at least. Remember that even now, things would most likely be okay.

Pad,
Wow, TTC for 9 years. I pray, pray, pray for you that this is your forever rainbow baby. 
That is round ligament pain hon and it will cont. through out the entire pregnancy. Sometimes it is quite painful, like sharp pain for a minute. I used to think it was the baby kicking me somewhere wrong. No, it was always right before my bump got bigger. Now the baby kicks me 5 times as hard and it does not hurt (except for bladder kicks). Just part of pregnancy and a great sign that your uterus is growing.

Missmigg and Fili,
Crumpets are like American pancakes (griddle cakes), right? I like those once in a while, but I like them stuffed with chocolate chips, bananas, coconut and other goodies.
Monster mash sounds yummy.


----------



## pink80

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Pink, that is exactly what I had. It was a long string maybe 2-3 inches long , it was clear/yellow/brown with pinky red tinge!
> 
> Ive been reading different things aswell, some say that labour can happen within days or weeks or losing it. Also apparently it can regenerate itself aswell. Im also thinking of what Cazi kept posting that she was losing lots of the stuff and asked how much is actually up there.
> I basically done a google image of mucus plug and thats exactly what mines was like.

 Sounds the same then. I've been googling too and sounds like it happens to a lot of people ages before labour. Had my first antenatal class last night weirdly, and she said that the plug is not necessarily a sign of impending labour but it has freaked me out slightly... A bit paranoid about every twinge now!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im the same wondering if every twinge is a contraction. I honestly do know if Im having braxton hicks or any contractions or if its just the babys bum stuck in my right ribs as always. We need to stay positive and just remember that it can happen weeks before labour. Im trying to remember how they emphasised that my cervix is closed.


----------



## padbrat

Sara and Kat... thanks so much for the reassurance... makes me feel so much better! 

Just and Pink... step away from Dr Google..he is a bad man! LOL


----------



## MightyMom

Fitzy-Beautiful pics!! What a sweet LO. I am guessing :pink: but so fun to wait!

Charmer-Glad you are doing ok sweetie, have been thinking about you. I hope your TTC plan works out like it has before and that you are back here at the perfect time.

Heart-Men suck. :lol:

AFM-I need a reality check. This morning DH rolled over and was all cuddly with me. And I didn't like it one bit. I never get to sleep in, but today I had an "early" doctor's appointment so I could sleep in if the baby let me. And she was. Problem was DH was up early and wanting to mess around. He kept trying to put his hand on my tummy to "hold the baby" but all he was doing was pressing right on my full bladder. I kept pulling his hand away. Then he's up messing with my nipples and I'm like really?! Then he starts kissing on my neck and I pushed him off and said "LET ME SLEEP DAMNIT!!" He then got up, took a shower, and was off to work without a word because he was mad. But I mean, come on. Doesn't he know better than to mess with a pregnant woman sleeping?? And really? It's no secret that I am not a morning person. Was he thinking he could get a quickie? Sheesh. I feel like Cruella DeVille for the way he reacted but is it too much for me to not want to cuddle right now?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mighty Mom, I don't blame you for getting mad. I'm not a morning person either. I can be gently brought round to the idea of morning sex if its gone about in the right way, but a nipple tweak would make me want to crack him round the head with the alarm clock. 
Pad, this has been such a long journey for you. I really, really hope this is your happy beginning. 
Sara, I'm pleased the hospital visit went well, but sorry you had a crappy day. 
Just, omg I'm so so sorry you had to go through that today. What an ordeal. I'm pleased you are ok though. 
Fitzy, I couldn't make it out from your scan pic. I'm hopeless at these things. 
Kat, sorry you are in pain. I'm reporting in with bad pains tonight too. I also thought things were happening early. I was fine this morning, haven't even exerted myself walking about as I've discovered the OAP bus into town and back, but this horrible pain started this afternoon. It's all the way across my left hip, from my pelvis, across the left hand side of my bump, back into my bum, across my sacrum and down my leg into my foot. I don't think it's anything to worry about, although the back pain really feels like period pain and my uterus feels crampy. I'm hoping its just a combination of baby laying awkwardly and growing pains. I'm in bed with a hot water bottle which is helping with the pain, but also getting baby jigging about a bit, so hopefully it will shift position. 
Kat, that sounds kind of like a crumpet. I'm going to take a photo of my crumpets for you tomorrow.


----------



## cazi77

Have tried to upload a pic hope it has worked! Still in hospital trying to establish breast feeding - she is very lazy and won't latch for long! Will update more are read back very soon x
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20121005-00040.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 24


----------



## heart tree

Cazi she is GORGEOUS! I can't wait for the birth story. Welcome to motherhood. It's amazing and gets better each day. I hope you get BFing sorted. It's really hard work. Keep at it. She may need some time to develop her strength. I hope they are having you pump too. It's the best way to keep your supply up if she isn't able to at first. 

Typing with one hand. Thanks all for your words. DH is redeeming himself. 

Fitzy, love the pics!!! I think girl for no real reason. 

Just and Pink, take it real easy. We don't need anymore preemies. Full term babies only from now on. 

Pad I wouldn't worry. But understand if you are. 

MM, that would have annoyed the crap out of me! Men!

Mrs M could the pain be SPD?

I know I read more. Can't remember. 

I got a full nights sleep last night! Amazing!


----------



## KatM

MightMom,
DH KNOWS NOT to try and get some in the morning. I'm sorry you were awakened by awful groping and a mantrum.

MissMigg,
Maybe the baby is compressing one of your nerves. Ouch, I have not had any hip pain that bad. More like icky feeling in my right butt cheek and some minor groin pain. What about the uterus tightenings? Are they BH? Good you are resting in bed with heat. i hope the baby shifts and you get some relief. It sounds like you are having hip girdle pain all around. 

Cazi,
Adorable! Love her. I am sooooooo overjoyed for you! Keep with the BF. I heard it is tough at first.

Heart,
Good to hear that Tim is making it up to you.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I found a box to put the blooming bath in. Now I just have to get those pics taken and I'll send it off to you!


----------



## KatM

Thanks Heart.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I just to catch up and forgot just about everything! Ah, well...

Cazi- SO Happy for you! Your daughter is just so precious! :happydance: Congratulations!

MM- I know exactly how you feel! My hubby just LOVES morning sex, all I want to do is sleep in! When you wake me I have to pee, if you rub my belly I may just pee on you! :haha: After I use the restroom I'm usually pretty cooperative, I try to remember that I'm happy he finds me sexy, but some mornings I just wish he'd take care of himself! :blush:

MsM- Oh, that sounds horrible! I hope that pain stops soon!

MrsKG- Congratulations on team pink!!!!


Well, I guess I really am next now! YIKES! Hubby got the carpet finished in the nursery, so now the rest is up to me! Yay! :happpydance: Time to put in the furniture and decorate!! My dad is here but has to leave October 27th, so I'm really hoping she comes on or before her due date of the 25th! I'd hate for my dad to miss her!
I've been having lots of braxton hicks and some serious cramping, but no plug loss or other signs of labor. Except nesting, lots of nesting!! I bought a carseat today, so I've finally got everything I need. Still haven't packed my hospital bag! I got my birthing gown, tried it on and love it! I can tell it will be very comfy! 
I haven't had my 36 week check up yet. :haha: My appointment is scheduled for Monday afternoon when I'll be 37+4. Doc will check my hemoglobin, check for group b strep, and check my cervix to see if anything is happening. I hope I'll at least show some signs of effacing and dilating a bit! 
I've been using some natural remedies to rid my body of group b strep, just in case. I really don't want to have antibiotics again. Lots of good probiotics and a little garlic trick I read about! A little TMI, but placing a clove of garlic that has been pealed and slightly crushed to release its juices into the vagina before bed is supposed to kill off bacteria and is recommended to rid the vagina of group b strep. I'll let you know if it works! The really crazy thing about it is that after you place the garlic :blush: you can taste it in your mouth! You even get garlic breath!! Its the weirdest thing!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

OMG, I'm a watermelon!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

"mantrum"

I LOLed! :rofl:


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry you're in pain MrsMig. Naughty Miglet, bad!!

Cazi she is so ADORABLE!

Mom2mm: Are you sure it wasn't just that it got on your fingers? I have a special metal "soap" bar for getting smells off my hands like herbs, garlic, and onions. Soap never works. But I'll be interested to know if the garlic mash works!


----------



## Abi 2012

Cazi- what a beautiful girl she is, lovely so so happy for you congrats :) 

Heart- sorry hubby was being like that I would have gone mad ... Hugs 

Kat an other girls who had scans ( prego brain) love all the scan pics and glad babies are doing well!! :D 

Mrs m- sorry to hear your in pain maybe spd? 

Sorry can't remember anything else lol my brain has gone like mash lol 

Hello to everyone else xxx

Afm- had midwife app yesterday all is well measuring perfect... Heartbeat perfect had bloods done again and rang crowborough birthing centre to see if I can book in there gotta see a consultant before they will take me due to pre eclampsia in pregnancy with LO which is a bit of a pain but we shall see how we get on with the consultant got to ring back in the week an go over there... Been horrible weather down here the last few days gotta think of something to do today with LO hmm.. Baby's getting right under my ribs now and I feel alot heavier when I walk now he is very low already! 

Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## filipenko32

popped on for your pic cazi - she is gorgeous! Look at all her hair!! Congratulations hun! 

will catch up later, off to tutor for an hour this morn, then date in london with hubs! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Cazi she is beautiful! Well done you! Oh I laughed at Mantrum too! 
Mom2 you are next! How exciting! 
Heart, good to hear from you. I'd have been furious as well. Mark did a similar thing when Edie was a few weeks old. He went out with his friends and got really drunk and fell asleep in a hedge and got home at stupid o clock. It was December and freezing. He could have got hypothermia. He was suitably sheepish. 
Fili have a great date later!
My pain is a lot less today thank you. I did have a bit of SPD a couple of months ago but it eased off. I think baby was just laid across a nerve. Well I am supposed to be at work today but I didn't have any clients so I'm not going. Mark and I are having a cup of tea in bed, with Edie snuggled with us watching Peppa Pig on Marks phone. We are taking her to Hull Fair later, which is the second biggest travelling fair in the country. I've been going since I was her age, I'm very excited! Hot dogs, brandy snaps and Big Horses, so excited!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Caz it is amazing to see her face in your avatar and then seeing it in real life. Many congratulations chick she is beautiful x

Mighty... O man.. what are they like? Can they not control themselves? I have been lucky in the respect as Hubby has been away on exercise for the last few weeks... so no pressure on me! Plus so far he has understood that there is to be no nawties... on Drs orders lol.. and if he dared to touch my boobs he would get a clout to knock him out!!!

Mom... you next wahooooo!

Heart thanks for letting me know not to worry... I guess Sara and Pink were absolutely correct as it has all stopped now. Am so pleased that Tim is now behaving!!

Hey Abi.. sounds like you have it all planned out... good for you!

MrsM hope you have a grand day at the fair!

Fili have a good day in London... though to be fair I couldn't bear London... esp if I was pregnant... too many people.. plus I HATE the tube!

Morning Kat... how are things in sunny land?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/94F287AC-C7D5-436B-9ECE-CF03C6DB8744-10939-00000B892179AFE7.jpg

For Kat, a picture of my crumpets :haha:
they are pretty much a vehicle for butter, which is why I do not have a figure like yours.


----------



## padbrat

Mmmmm.... crumpets......


----------



## pink80

Oh now I want crumpets :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Waiting for my date to get his act together! 

Pad I'm sure those pains you had were normal and rlp as someone said, I had them too, they're a bit scary. 

Memo feels very low today I can feel kicks there I think he is vertical now feet down that's my guess lol!

Pad I totally know what you mean! I love it though, we're going to primrose hill and posh window shopping and having lunch.  

I got a quinny buzz pram, plus car seat plus car base, plus all covers and paraphernalia and adapters
for £100 off eBay last night to collect next sat! :wohoo: it was 9pm last night and me and hubs sat 
there holding hands as the seconds counted down - someone had bid 100 too, we out bid them by £2 
:haha: What a bargain! Think on a fri night people forget but my clever hubs set his mobile alarm to
go off at 8.45 last night! Nearly new and worth around 800 quid apparently! We've just bid £30 for a quinny buzz rocking black dreami cot to go with the pram. 



Mmm those crumpets look scrum mrs migg, sorry you've been in pain :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Fili what a bargain!! I love the Quinny Buzz.


----------



## filipenko32

Pancakes have a totally different texture to crumpets but they're just as tasty, could just eat one now with lemon and sugar. Mmmm. Wonder if anyone is pregnant on here with all this talk of food, :haha: crumpets are almost chewy and buttery and more like warm bread I suppose but better! What about warm crumpets with jam and clotted cream!!! Omg gonna get me some today. :munch:


----------



## filipenko32

I know mrs migg, I also got Muslins, breast pads, and baby towels from mother care last week. I am starting to pack my hospital suitcase slowly but surely so it's ready and I don't have to think about it. Gonna get a long night shirt from m and s in a nice big size like a size 20 lol to wear in hospital. And a new dressing gown and slippers.  feel like I'm packing for the most exciting holiday of my life! :wohoo:

Memo is kicking me loads recently :cloud9: I love it!! I love my little memo! :cloud9: 


....my date is Faffing! Best go get my hubs instead lol!! Just kidding!


----------



## pink80

Fili - are you trying to push me over the edge - pancakes, clotted cream, jam..... Oh now I want a cream tea :dohh:

What a bargain with the pushchair - well done :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Fili you are packing for the most exciting job in your life... not sure it could be described as a holiday lol


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: it's an action adventure holiday, tiring but you feel exhilarated and great at the end... Of eighteen years!! :rofl: then I'll want grandchildren hahahahahaha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I loved packing to go into hospital with Edie. I had a huge, massive suitcase. I got new dressing gown and slippers, gorgeous maternity pyjamas and nursing nighty from mothercare, it was great. What I didn't get enough of was nursing tops and bras. I stayed in 3 nights so I needed quite a lot of stuff.


----------



## cazi77

For all the lovely comments. Still struggling with the breast feeding but going to keep trying ang I'm sure we will get there! Going home today so will catch up properly over the next few days! 

Who is going to be next to have their rainbow??
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20121005-00051.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bumpyplease

Freya's gorgeous cazi well done you!!!
Can't wait to hear your birth story hope it wasn't too long or painful. 

Xx


----------



## LeeC

I have some serious catching up to do on here.... Going to spend a while catching up with everyone.

Just wanted to say I am 9 weeks today. Never did I dream I would make it this far, I am really starting to believe this can happen. Today is a good day and another milestone :)

I've changed from raspberry to olive, exciting!


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Welcome to the land of olives Lee! I change tomorrow.... to a prune.. wonder if that is a link to the constipation? Mwahhaa


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
I have a very superficial question. Is it worth it for me to get my usual, expensive haircut before the baby comes for one last splurge? Or am I going to be wearing my hair in a ponytail/bun and could use the money for other non-related hair splurges? If I don't cut my hair at my usual Beverly Hills salon (with accompanying prices) then DH can cut it home for free using a potato chip bag holder and a level (google creaclip videos for more info on this).

Also, I'm glad some of you got a chuckle out of my usage of MANTRUM. That is what I call it. I like "stupid o clock" offered up by MissMigg.

Abi,
Are you having pre-clampsia? I did not know that. Am I confused.
I understand about feeling heavier. Great news on the appt going well.

Fili,
Have a wonderful date with DH. Yay for winning your auction.

Missmigg,
Have fun at the fair. Sounds darling. Good to hear you are feeling better and that baby moved off that nerve.
Wow, that is a LOT of butter, lol. I am not afraid of butter and use entire sticks in my baking. Growing up Asian, I am not used to spreading that much butter on my bread or toast. We never used any growing up. 
They look like our version of English Muffins, which makes sense. I cannot say I share this craving. I am not a huge, breakfast food connoisseur. 
Good advice on packing a bit extra for a longer stay and nursing tops.

Pad,
Things are still sunny, and we are headed off to the beach once DH wakes up. I am letting him sleep in since he has been working to the wee hours of the morning each night preparing his business to launch. He is less than 1 week away!!!
Good to hear the pains have subsided. I told you they happened on and off throughout my pregnancy and each time they brought some worry... sometime felt like I did too many ab exercises or slightly crampy. Then boom, bump gets bigger. RLP is usually located on one side at a time. I found this to be the case most of the time.
Hon, it's time to put on a ticker.

Cazi,
Gorgeous sweetheart!

Lee,
Yay for 9 weeks!

AFM,
Had my bed date last night and "had" to dtd. It was NOT fun. It is now awkward and a bit painful. TMI: Also, I can no longer O. In order to O, I tense my legs. Now if I tense my legs, my right hip shoots down pain, this with the baby kicking equals zero O, just frustration. I don't have the heart to deny DH his only usual, once a week sexy time, but it is NOT what it used to be. =( 

I much prefer booby sex. Ladies with gropey hubbies, see if you can get them to go for booby sex. Just sit at the edge of the bed, have them stand in front of you, squeeze lubed up boobs together, and let them do their thing. Smile at them like you like it. This is important. They are happy, and it isn't tolling on you. I do this once a week. I figure DH is lucky to get off 2 x week at this point. Remember when you were first together and you used to DTD 2 x per day? Hahahaha now.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Lee :cry: reading your post and :cloud9: at the same time. This IS your rainbow baby, you'd better believe it! Xxx

Kat :rofl: at your post - going to try booby sex haha sounds better than the real thing for now anyway, I do not enjoy :sex: anymore at all, I just want it over with. Thankfully dh is so deprived when we do :sex: it's over quickly lol!!


----------



## fitzy79

Fili, wow..a bargain on the Quinny Buzz..go you!!

Cazi, Freya is a doll. Hope she settles in well at home!

Kat, am loving the booby sex tip..must give it a try!!!:haha:

Lee and Pad...congrats on the respective olives and prunes:happydance: I don't understand how this week I am a cantaloupe and next week a banana...surely a discrepancy there somewhere:wacko:

Well, am gonna post a 20+5 bump pic....I look rather huge but it could have been the big feed I had just eaten this evening!!
 



Attached Files:







20+5.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## filipenko32

You look fab fitzy! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Just asked hubs what he thinks of booby sex and he said we could give it a try while he was blushing a bit! :blush: :awww:. He'd be even more embarrassed if he knew I'd told all you girls hahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## KatM

Fili,
Let me know how booby sex goes. He'll love it. Remember to smile and gaze at him here and there.

Fitzy,
You look nice and neat. I felt huge at every stage and just kept getting bigger and bigger.

3rd Tri Girls, Tuckie and Big Bump Ladies,
If you are still dtd, I accidentally just found a position that works and is NOT painful. DH and I were doing P90X2 (me heavily modifying, of course) and the last stretch was on the exercise ball. 

I did it with my back on the ball, hips down, in a very supported squat. I commented that I thought I could have sex this way. DH insisted we give it a try. I agreed to humor him. it was NOT painful, the ball supports 90% of your weight, my legs were not too tired, and I just used my hands on DH's thighs to rock back and forth. So have DH sit in front of you, legs apart and supporting his own weight with his arms behind him. Then you lay all your back weight on the ball with your feet outside his thighs and legs in a squat position. Have him move forward until he can enter you and maneuver till comfy. 

DH is happy as can be and walking around with a huge grin =).


----------



## filipenko32

Lol kat!! :rofl: :rofl: right well I will invest in one of those balls then - the large plastic bouncy variety I mean!! :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! Just dropping in quickly and catching up. OH has family in from out of town his weekend so we've been busy! 

Cazi- she's beautiful!!! Thanks for posting :)

Lee & Pad- congrats on new fruits! So happy for you both! 

Fitzy- nice bump hun :)

Kat- lol @ both of your posts about dtd :haha: I agree it's become very awkward and uncomfortable at this stage. Here's what we've been doing: OH gives me oral sex and after I O, then he wants sex and we either do it with me on the edge of the bed and him standing next to it with me on my back or doggy style. We tried to do it with him spooning me from behind but we couldn't get it in :/ i was too tight for him to enter that way but I want to try again because I think that would be comfortable because u can just lay on your side. I don't have an exercise ball but I'm glad you found a way that's working for you two! :) i would recommend the ones I mentioned for those of you finding sex awkward at this point. Here's some diagrams of the ones working for us if you need a visual aid :haha: I think they work best if you have a high be like we do.

https://www.menshealth.com/sex-posi...osition-Standing-Tiger-Crouching-Dragon_0.jpg

https://www.handbag.com/cm/handbaguk/images/2n/the-backwards-v-medium_new.jpg

Going to dinner with OH's family from out of town. Should be a pretty large group, hope my MIL got reservations!


----------



## Abi 2012

Fitzy- love the bump pick 

Kat- no pre ecmapmsia this time yet I had with my 6 year old when I was preg with him hense they are keeping a close eye on me this time round xxx


----------



## padbrat

OMG ladies I am so pleased my Hubby can't read all of this... he would be getting all sorts of ideas.. and there is none of that going down at the mo I can tell you!!! Plus to be honest.. the whole gas issue (you know what I mean ladies)... is becoming extreme... like I said before.. even the dog runs away from me nowadays... is shocking! 

Kat.... IF my next scan goes well I will put a ticker up... I promise.. just for you lol. Hope you enjoyed the beach...I am not jealous... at all... much... maybe a little... OKOKOK A HUGE LOT! Hahahhaa

Plus am loving the 'mantram'!

Fitzy I think you look great!

Fili hope you had a great day in London!

Enjoy your meal Tuckie!


----------



## daviess3

Caz gorgeous girl congrats she really is a little beauty! Xx

Kat fili u 2 make me laugh!! I'm struggling with dtd after!!! It's painful an I'm so scared of hurting my scar! My hubs is so deprived!!! 2 months old lex is an I looked after him once an once tried to dtd but couldn't!! So twice!!! Once a month oh god!!! Where he snores an is sleeping on sofa I feel very distant from him? Plus lexi is my world I almost feel like I don't want someone invading! Sounds wierd but sex is so last season! Lol! If you don't want it in pregnancy you defo won't after haha, tell them to remember how thoughtful you are now coz you won't b after x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

MightyMom said:


> Sorry you're in pain MrsMig. Naughty Miglet, bad!!
> 
> Cazi she is so ADORABLE!
> 
> Mom2mm: Are you sure it wasn't just that it got on your fingers? I have a special metal "soap" bar for getting smells off my hands like herbs, garlic, and onions. Soap never works. But I'll be interested to know if the garlic mash works!

I'm positive its not from my hands! Its the weirdest thing ever! My hubby woke me up in the middle of the night and I had to remove the garlic because I couldn't stand the taste in mouth anymore. A few minutes later the taste was gone! :shrug:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cazi77 said:


> For all the lovely comments. Still struggling with the breast feeding but going to keep trying ang I'm sure we will get there! Going home today so will catch up properly over the next few days!
> 
> Who is going to be next to have their rainbow??

Me! Me!!! :haha:

That is if I ever pack my hospital bag! I have all my stuff, but now I'm acting crazy and can't pick a bag to put it in!!:dohh: I need help ladies, my craziness is out of control! :wacko:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I'm with you ladies on not wanting sex. So weird, because all my other pregnancies I really wanted it in the last trimester, but this not at all! I'm just so darn uncomfortable! Hubby is so sweet and tries to make me O like usually, but I'm so uncomfortable that its just not possible! I just want him to hurry up!
Booby sex is great, but my hubby can't go "all the way" like that. Too bad. :nope:


----------



## KatM

We have quite the raunchy thread today.

Mom2,
Did you do a garlic suppository. Yes, it leaves a garlic taste in your mouth. They work though and I do them for all yeast infections.

Tuckie,
Google won't let me see your links =(. I even changed my filter. They let me see them for a split second and then wipe them out to the Google page. 

Spooning works. Here is the secret. Start out on your side with one leg up. He is kneeling straight up. He enters AND then lays down behind you. This is the way that it has worked for us, and it is nice and cozy in the spoon. I can't believe you have kept up your sex drive. I think you are the ONLY one on the entire thread. Good for you. Lucky you that you can still O. I will just settle for my long neck rubs post-action.

Have fun at dinner. You have been a busy girl.

Davies,
Thanks for the postpartum sex update. Doesn't sound promising for our DHs. What scar do you have? Did you tear? I don't remember you mentioning that. Please post some recent pics of Lexi. Hopefully it will get better with time, dtd that is. Don't forget to use a lot of lube postpartum. 

Pad,
Yes, a gorgeous beach walk with our feet in the water and then double chocolate cheesecake brownies right after. Life is good. I would have gladly skipped sex the entire 1st trimester. Your poor DH though. When is your next scan?


----------



## MightyMom

Pppbbbbfffffttt. DH isn't getting ANY. If I don't get to orgasm, neither should he. I told him he was on his own. Apparently he can't though so he's been all over me lately. He's allowed to spoon but not enter, and that works for him. Which is good, because I will break it off if he gets anywhere NEAR an entrance. Swear to God. :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Hollybush75

I am so jealous of your sex lives :haha:!!! Now my nausea has faded away and I'm starting to bloom a little......I want sex.........but I'm under consultant's orders not to DTD and I'm not even allowed to have an orgasm :(. I'm completely frustrated.

Sorry I don't update much but sometimes the thread moves so fast and I can't keep up!

Cazi, congratulations on your little girl. She is lovely x

Lee and Pad, so pleased things are still progressing well for you both x

I am 15 weeks today!!!! And I am now in my maternity jeans as I seem to be growing fast! I have a sweet little bump and my normal jeans/trousers were getting too uncomfortable and making me irritable! I'm also not enjoying the 3am wakenings and the inability to drop back off. I've been awake since 3am and I'm just starting to feel a bit tired again. Thankful today is Sunday!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I'm surprised it wouldn't let you open those links! They aren't even too graphic, just cartoon people demonstrating sex positions. Try them again. I reposted them as direct links from the sites instead of the google image search ones :) I will have to try your method for spoon position. I'm just worried with OH kneeling he may be too tall still. He's 6 feet tall & some positions were awkward for us even pre-pregnancy cause I'm only 5'3! I have somehow managed to keep a sex drive but haven't been able to O with just penetration alone for weeks now. The belly is just too big to get comfortable in any position anymore.

Sorry to the ladies that aren't allowed to O or dtd :/ My Dr gave me the ok from early on, but I know some ladies are advised not to or are just hesitant to even try. I totally understand not even wanting to try dtd while parl! I remember spotting a little pink after sex in 1st tri and thinking we'd done something wrong. It's so nerve racking being parl, especially when early in pregnancy still. 

Mom2- you're next!!! I can't believe you still haven't packed your hospital bag yet. It's time for an intervention! :haha:

Holly- congrats on 15 weeks :)

Dinner was nice. I had a big grilled chicken salad with a citrus vinaigrette. Mmm! It's been nice getting to know OH's extended family better. His great aunt made us a pretty, yellow blanket which was very thoughtful. I love homemade gifts :)


----------



## Abi 2012

29 weeks today yay almost 3/4 of the way there :D 
Feeling a little tired this morning as I woke up after an early sleep at 11 last night and didn't get back to sleep till 2 am and was up at 7 lol anyway cuppa and housework ten off to see the mother and father inlaw today :) 

Mrs m - happy 28 weeks Hun :) we really don't have much longer left now 
Holly- happy 15 weeks :) 
Mom2 - your next wow :) exciting stuff 
Dtd talk- glad a few of you have your sex drives :) I have on and of depends on my mood and tiredness at the mo OH is not getting any lol 
Hiya everyone else hope your enjoying your weekend :)


----------



## padbrat

Hi Ladies!

I am officially a quarter of the way there as of today... wahoooooo!!

Kat next scan is Friday.... Heavens please let the baby have grown and the HB still be quick and strong!! Not nervous at all... much... OK totally cacking it! 
Your day sounds absolutely perfect to me... we have to go on holiday to get a day like that!

Mom... PACK! LOL... pick a bag... doesn't matter which one, so long as it can hold everything!

Abi.. YAY for being 3/4 of the way there!

Aww Tuckie... what a lovely Auntie!

And Yay Holly for 15 weeks!! How brilliant.... I bet you feel much better now.

Yep... am so with you Mighty!! 

Awww Davies.... Lexi is worth no sex I would say!!

Hubby is home today! Wahooo... will have to fight him off me! LOL


----------



## filipenko32

Oh dear weepy rom coms and pregnancy do not mix :cry: :cry: 

Happy 1/4 of the way there pad! I thought that at 10 weeks too, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Just been thinking, what if I have a girl!!!!! :shock::shock: I am so convinced it's a boy based on strong instinct and seeing the scan images, I will feel so shocked and guilty!! Maybe I should cool it with my I am 99% sure it's a boy banter - but I am lol!! I will be over the moon with a girl but my mind and some baby wardrobe is prepared for a boy! :wacko: :pink: or :blue: :wacko: Hubs said he wont be surprised as it's a 50/50 chance :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All this talk of sex! My OH doesn't want it. He's fine with it in early pregnancy (which is when it was banned so didn't happen anyway) but now I'm very pregnant he doesn't like the thought of it, he is frightened he hurts the baby, silly man. So we've had proper sex just once since April. If we do anything, which is rare, it's just kind of seeing to each other but no penetration. I can't see him going for the booby sex, our sex life has always been a bit tame. Nice, but tame. I hope he never reads this!!! :blush:
My back and pelvis felt much better yesterday, baby must have shifted. We had a great day and a lovely time at the fair. I went on a couple of the little rides with Edie which must have been entertaining for the baby. It was hilarious me trying to squeeze my bump into the little teacup ride. When we went on the big horses memories of me being her age and being there with my Mum, and my beloved Grandad came back to me, and even though I absolutely loved it I was crying my eyes out by the time I came off the ride. Mark was terrified. He was saying "Shall I phone a doctor??" I think he thought I had gone into early labour or something. Forgive me for this but I want to share some photos, it was so magical. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/F203B003-83B1-401A-9F12-419AB2D3D13A-1206-0000013440510D5E.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/908A4030-54F8-4D5D-87A7-510B684CDF90-1206-0000013447EE8568.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/F3E92CEA-24E5-4D59-B5C6-51E8450129F4-1206-000001344ECC4D9D.jpg
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/D8D83B8C-1613-4753-B77E-B7DCCD358A2E-1206-0000013455F0AD77.jpg

Happy happy moments. And happy 29 weeks Abi, you are right we really are racing along now. Happy 9 weeks Lee and 10 weeks Pad. It makes me so happy to be saying that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili if you have a girl and I have a boy we'll do swapsies!


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm so with you Davies.....sex is sooo last season hahshaha!!!! To be fair I'm avoiding penetration until my 6 week checkup but I have no desire what so ever!!! Sleep deprivation and sex defo don't mix!! I don't mind sorting each other out occasionally though lol!!

So pleased that lots of you are reaching new milestones I love love love it!

Mrsm thanks for sharing those beautiful pics!!

My little man is one month old today.....time certainly flies when you are having fun!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok mrs migg! I love those photos!!! Edie is so beautiful - she does look like you doesn't she, does everyone say that? I know what you mean about those horses there is something about them anyway, when I went to Tatton Park with my nephew and sister I went on them with him while my sister stayed with my baby niece watching. It was so emotional (+ i was preggo) watching him be so happy on his horse - we were on 2 horses next to each other I cried too!! It does bring back childhood memories too. I think it's because it's a 'moment' that wont ever be repeated.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes definitely! It's the whole thing for me, the beautiful colours, the sound of the steam organ and the music and the smell, it's just so magical. I'm pleased I'm not the only one! Yes everyone does say she looks like me, when I was her age I looked just the same, same hair and everything. I occasionally put old photos on Facebook of me to fool people :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Pad, so so so so happy for you, yay for quarter way there. Go baby pink x

Well dh and I got a bit carried away yesterday and DTD, first time since we got our BFP. I was super nervous after but all seems ok and boy did I need that big O, pregnancy is making me a little bit horny lol.... Think we will
Leave it a little while again now though.
I know I asked this before and lots did refrain from sex during pregnancy but anyone continue as normal. 

I am super tired, seriously blocked nose and some bad cramps and twinges which have been freaking me out but probs just ligament stretching.
Glad to report no more bleeds.

Still need to read back, if I can keep my eyes open for more than half hour.

And I bought a changing mat!

Hello everyone, have a good Sunday x.


----------



## filipenko32

Yay for the no bleeding and changing mat Lee :yipee: and yay for continuing to :sex: It's perfectly safe and fine to continue to bd if you feel like it - you go girl! 
I was sooooooooooooo tired too in the 1st tri, it was my worst symptom :sleep: It's actually coming back a bit.

I'm so emo today! :cry: in a happy way. Going to clean the house now and make it spotless to take my mind off being emo!:laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: and no more :sad2:


----------



## padbrat

aww MrsM what lovely photos! Your Daughter is gorgeous! Looks like a fun time at the fair!

Happy 1 month Birthday Alfie!!!

Urghhh Lee... the whole blocked nose thing I have had for weeks now!! And it is a real peeve for me when I can't breathe out of my nose lol. Yay for no more bleeding Lee!!

Fili I have been so emotional too today... an advert... a song... a film... my Hubby coming home.. my dog hugging me this morning... all had me sobbing...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fili if you have a girl and I have a boy we'll do swapsies!


Just realised that could be misconstrued. I mean clothes, not babies :haha:

Lee I am loving your positivity.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, well done on buying something :hugs: I managed to look at baby things yesterday but I still can't picture myself buying anything :(........the thought terrifies me :(


----------



## LeeC

Holly, congrats did I see 15 weeks. I have a few things already from previous pregnancies. I had to stop myself from buying some baby grows in Asda yesterday when I was doing my food shop. 
I still have scratch mittens from my first ever pregnancy.

Pad my nose has been blocked for weeks too, I sound like Darth Vader!


----------



## Hollybush75

Yup, 15 weeks today!!!! I'm now in maternity jeans :) and have a lovely little bump. I'm hating the waking up during the early hours and being unable to drop back off for hours


----------



## giggles1070

Hello ladies, 

Hope you and all your lil ones are doing great! Sorry for being MIA, just have been really busy with work and school. Well tomorrow I will finally be 15 weeks, even though the babies are measuring 16 weeks...wohoo! 
On my last appt they were able to find out the sexes, my mind is still boggled at how they found out so early. I'm having a boy and girl :) 
On the next appt I have to verify again just to make sure, but there is no denying that it is a boy and girl. I'm so excited, just praying that everything goes smoothly and I finally have my little ones in my hands.


----------



## Mrskg

wow just had to read about 8 pages lol where has all the :sex: talk came from??? ah well may as well get my bit in lol x we've dtd a few times since 13 weeks i think spooning is the way to go :thumbup: kat my hubby would die for booby sex lol might have to give him it as a treat :haha: 

pad happy 10 weeks :cloud9: x cant wait till fri x

lee happy 9 weeks :cloud9: well done at buying changing mat x

holly happy 15 weeks :cloud9: yay to maternity clothes x

giggles congrats on one of each x

mrsmig :rofl: i did think you meant babies x

fili do you want that t shirt lol or have you convinced yourself you team :pink: now x

mind blank now :wacko: hi everyone else xxx


----------



## petitpas

Hi ladies, thought I'd snoop a bit and see how well you are doing. I seem to have picked a good day for it as the current topic made me laugh - boobie indeedy! :rofl:

Fili, how come you have doubts about the gender. Didn't you see the crown jewels on screen?

Fitzy, your bump is gorgeous! Loving the stripes!

Kat, I'd go for the nice hair, nails, the lot. You will want to look nice in the first pictures with your baby. They will be looked at for many many years to come.

I can't wait for you all to join us in the marl thread :cloud9:


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies popping in again!! Can't keep away lol!! Leec ur having similar symptoms to me I think girl for u! I had blocked stuffy nose at first, a bleed, heartburn also a big desire for sex!! I did it around 10 weeks then waited until after 14 weeks to have sex again! Did other stuff to look after each other but just didn't do penetrative sex! Ah so nice to buy something makes it all seem real! X

Fili I don't no y but I think girl for u!! I'm normally wrong don't worry! My friend thought she was having a girl all way through, but he was all boy when he popped out! She struggled a bit as she felt detached from what sge had pictured for 9 months! Just do what ur doing Hun an picture a girl to just in case! How u feeling now anyway? We need a bunp pix x

Kat u look gorgeous as ever my sweet x

Mrs mom Abi tuckie pad sticky an all u lovely ladies how r u all? X


----------



## KatM

Holly,
Happy 15 weeks!

MrsMigg,
I love all the pics. Your daughter is adorable. Love the big smile and ringlets.
That is sweet about memories of your Mom and Grandpa.

Bumpy,
Congrats o Alfie turning 1 month.

Pad,
Friday as in 5 days from now. Or the following one? I'm praying for you Hon.

Giggle,
Happy 15 weeks.

Peti,
Thanks for responding to my hair question. You are the ONLY one. Guess everyone else found booby sex more entertaining, lol. How are things at home with your precious one?

Davies,
Where are our new pics? How big is she now? 

Tuckie,
It sounds like you like DH's family. That is great. I'm glad you have been going out a lot before the baby comes. I'm an inch taller than you, but our DH's are about the same height. The spoon method that I described should work. He just needs to spread his knees far apart so that he is lower to the mattress. Good luck.

Lee,
We have always been encouraged to keep having sex.

AFM,
Had a lovely day of going to the Farmer's Market, our fun church, Target (this part sucked), MotherMaternity and then the Venice Beach street fair. Dirty and tired.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I have a differing opinion on the hair thing. While I would have loved to have had nice hair for pictures, I have found that I NEVER wear my hair down anymore. I got my hair done after Delilah was born and you can't even tell. I never dry it or straighten it anymore. It air drys and then goes up in a pony tail. Maybe once I start working again I'll start wearing it down more. But the baby grabs my hair and when I try and change her, dress her, BF her, etc., I need my hair pulled back.

Haven't caught up otherwise, but sounds like you are all being naughty!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi, ladies! I know I NEED to pack, but just haven't done it! Ugh. Must be a mental block. I have been having ZERO signs of labor coming, so I figure I have time. I go get some dental work done in the morning, then off to my OB. Maybe he'll give me some good news and tell me my cervix is dilating!
Got my prego pics done today! I don't know how they turned out, but hopefully I'll get them soon! It was so much fun to do them! Hubby was a champ too, we didn't do any with the kids, just hubby and I. I was okay with that. Trying to get the kids to smile and cooperate was more than I wanted to deal with. 
Lee, I've had regular sex the entire pregnancy. I went through a relatively short phase where I really wanted it a lot, but now its so uncomfortable I do it more for hubby. I love my O, but wish it didn't come with the discomfort. 

Kat- How funny I guess we all did get stuck on booby sex rather than your hair. LOL
I'm with Heart on that one. When the baby is small hair goes up in a pony tail, 99% of the time.


----------



## filipenko32

Kat I love American supermarkets like target!! The markets sound good too. 

Pip, I havent had it officially confirmed yet as 'we didn't want to know'. So when it came to measuring the legs or something the sono said look away now if you don't want to know the sex, hubs looked away but I didn't! I am 99% sure it was the crown jewels haha, it seemed so obvious to me but like I say no one qualified has confirmed it! Can't imagine I would get that so wrong though!? But I've always had the instinct this one is a boy. Last one was a girl and I 'knew' that too instinctively. 

Davies thanks hun that's a good point! I feel great thanks, better than ever! Excited! Xxx

Holly happy 15 weeks, yay!! :yipee: 

Giggles sounds perfect to me - a boy and a girl all over and done with in one go too lol! Congratulations!! :wohoo: 

Mom2 sit down for 5 minutes and visualise packing clearly in your head... Then go do it lol! Or make a list or make a start. Sure you must be busy too :hugs:

Today I am going to see the Nhs consultant I am officially under the care of, this pregnancy to hopefully get the c section approved. I am quite nervous as I am now nearly 90% sure I want this now. I have given it a lot of thought. She doesn't have to give it me as there is no medical need to do it but I'm hoping me and hubs can persuade her :wacko: I will be so over the moon If we get the ok and a date to follow. Wish me luck! 



Mrs kg id love that t shirt, I want to wear it in hospital and wear it for my first pics! You're very kind. I'll pm you my address :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, good luck today. Like I said, I'm still not convinced but I want you to have the birth experience you want. I hope the consultant listens to you and is understanding. 
Kat, definitely get the hair done beforehand, for both reasons Pip and Heart described. Before having Edie I had a few bright red pieces in my hair which had faded out, and my fringe had gone blonde. I had it all coloured and blow dried a few days before labour and I'm pleased I did, because like Pip said there are a lot of photos. You want to be looking your best. But like Heart said, keep it low maintainance because once baby is here you don't get a lot of time. I still can't wear my hair loose a lot of the time because Edie tugs it. 
Another thing I found good to do is plan salon treatments for your due date, because chances are you will still be pregnant. It's a hell of a lot nicer to take your mind off the date by getting some pampering than sitting round thinking you should be having your baby, and fielding texts from everyone asking if there is news yet. Reflexology is a good one to go for to help start things off. 
Giggles good to see you, congrats on one of each!
And Heart, Pip great to see you both as always. 
Afm, woken up shattered as usual. This snoring business is taking its toll on my sleep!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope your all well...

Lovely pictures from the fair MrsM, Edie is such a beautiful little girl, I love her hair!

Cant believe all of this sex talk haha. I have to say that Ive been too scared to do anything and have no appetitie whatsoever for it or libido. We have "tried" to twice throughout this pregnancy and it was a disaster.
Personally for me I've had too much spotting and bleeding in this pregnancy to take any more risks. 
Keep thinking that things will go back to normal afterwards but Ive got to laugh at Davies saying it dosent.

Im still hanging in there after my scare on Friday but Im still so anxious. Ive definetely having more discharge than normal so trying to take it easy. Im off work until Friday now so Im putting myself on bed/couch rest. I just need to keep this baby in for aslong as possible, every week is a bonus!
As much as they checked that my cervix was closed on Friday they still say that its possible it was my mucous plug.

Pink, Im wondering how your are doing?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, just you push for what you feel is necessary. 
Im still undecided about a section. Id accepted the fact that one consultant told me that it would be best for me and thought I was definetely having one. Then my own consultant said that he would not recommend it unless a baby is breech.
I will have the discussion more in depth next week at my 34 week appointment with consultant.
I would like to try for a natural birth but what if things dont progress as they should because of my double womb....Then if I have a section Im worrying about bleeding to death because Im on aspirin and clexane.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks just. I think it's important to trust your own instincts too, I do feel quite strongly about this birth choice now. I really think you should go for and push for what you are feeling most strongly, it's such a tough decision to make though isn't it and you possibly have a potential medial reason there too. The way I look at it is that consultant (the one i will see today) won't be there if I lose my baby - but that's my OTT parl thinking though it's very unlikely I would lose my baby in a natural birth but hope you know what I mean!!


----------



## filipenko32

5 days till third tri for me!!! :shock: :shock: never thought I would get there :cry: :wohoo: 

My tummy moves all the time now with kicks and strange shapes love it!! :cloud9:


----------



## Hope39

:cloud9::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::dance::cloud9:

Hello girls

Is there room for me to join you all again? I found out just under 4 weeks ago that i was pregnant, i didnt announce it hear due to past experience, normally when i join you, i leave just as quick so i just announced it on the RMC thread

I decided i didnt want a scan at 6 weeks, i would wait till 7 weeks and today is the day i am 7w. Went for a scan this morning and much to my utter astonishment and disbelief i have a baby with a heartbeat 

I am measuring 6w and 5 days and heartrate is good, they didnt tell me the actual rate but my notes didnt say it was slow and that is what they would normally put on my notes so all is good so far, fingers crossed this is 5th time lucky for me :cloud9::cloud9:

xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

That is brilliant news Hope, fingers crossed tight that this is 5th time lucky for you x


----------



## filipenko32

Hope I'm 5th time lucky too! Soooo happy for you, that's a great scan result I really can't imagine anything going wrong now at all! Rainbow baby number 234 on here lol! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## pink80

Justkeeptryin said:


> Im still hanging in there after my scare on Friday but Im still so anxious. Ive definetely having more discharge than normal so trying to take it easy. Im off work until Friday now so Im putting myself on bed/couch rest. I just need to keep this baby in for aslong as possible, every week is a bonus!
> As much as they checked that my cervix was closed on Friday they still say that its possible it was my mucous plug.
> 
> Pink, Im wondering how your are doing?

Sounds like you are doing the right thing, the rest can only help :hugs: Wgats the discharge like?

I had a scare last night - sorry to be graphic but I was in the bath last night before bed and I 'felt' something down there, so I got out of the bath and wiped and there was another big 'clump' of discharge, which was very slightly tinged brown. Felt absolutely fine, so tried not to worry and went to bed. Woke up just after midnight, and went to the toilet, when I wiped there was bright red fresh blood. I also felt uncomfortable down there, so was really worried. Called the labour ward and they asked me to go in, went to the toilet a couple more times before I left and there was dark red clots as well, not huge amounts but worrying none the less.

Got to the hospital and they were all very lovely, put me on the monitor and bubs was fine - I was showing 'some minor' tightenings on the trace but they went down quite quickly so nothing to worry about. Examination showed that the cervix was closed and no signs of erosion. So they said it was an unidentified bleed. Kept me on the trace for about an hour and a half and they were happy with the accelerations, so they gave me another shot of anti d and sent me home

Told me to keep an eye on things, and that I should expect more brown discharge but if it turns red again or if I'm worried about anything I go straight back. I've put myself on bed rest today to relax and also because I'm so tired!

My abdomin feels quite tender today, so hopefully the rest will help that.

Hopefully it just a one off but I guess we'll see!

Congrats Hope - that's brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

You seem to have everything under control pink, just rest Hun and be sure to go straight back if anymore red. Sounds like the hospital did a thorough job. Scary though :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jeezo Pink, whats this like. Strange that we are at the same stage aswell.

Last night I had t
iny little clumps of yellowish jelly along with yellowy creamy even a hint of greenish discharge. I've not had any red or clots. It just got me really worried again as I hadnt had anything after the scare on Friday so was just starting to relax.
Im just super paranoid checking everytime I go to the toilet and checking to see if I feel wetter than normal incase any fluid is leaking but I dont think so.

Interesting that you were also told your cervix was closed, mines is too. But yet you wonder where this jelly/clumps is coming from.

I just keep thinking I need to make it to this Friday when I'll be 33 weeks as I know two people that had their babies last year at that stage and they were fine. You will be at that point tomorrow!

Deep down I think we'll be fine and dont think this will come to anything but its still a worry. I defo dont think Im making it to full term thats for sure.

It sounds like they were thorough with you at the hospital. I was happy with the treatment that I got too. They reassured me aswell that any further concerns dont hesitate to phone them again!


----------



## pink80

That's what I wonder Just, I trust them saying my cervix is closed, but where is this stuff coming from :shrug:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

On Friday I felt reassured by them telling me that my cervix was closed. But then of course I googled whether you can still lose your mucous plug when the cervix is still closed and people were saying yes. Others were saying that if you lose your plug it can also regenerate iteself within hours.

Also that you can lose your plug weeks before labour so not to worry!

Ive decided to remind myself of that and stay off google cos everytime i reassure myself about something I then bring myself down by reading something else, you know what its like.


----------



## sara1

Hi all :hi:

Wow! Some seriously racy talk going on in here! I love it... though I'm horribly jealous! Like Holly I was told no sex and no O... (I haven't confessed to the doc about my sleepgasms.

Just, Pink- Sounds scary. I'm glad you're both taking it easy. I bet both of you will have a few more weeks yet, but it's very good that you're so on top of things and they've been reassuring at the hospital. Avoid the evil google monster!

Hope- :happydance: Major congrats on you're BFP and seeing a heartbeat! I hope you're in here for the duration!

Mismig- The fair sounds lovely and the pictures of you and Edie are absolutely gorgeous! Glad to hear the baby's shifted and you're not in so much pain.

Mom2- You need to pack girl!

Kat- Sounds like you had a lovely weekend. I'd definitely give yourself a little pampering. It's unlikely you'll have the time or inclination after Grey's born, and even if you wear your hair up most of time after the birth, a good cut is great psychologically. And then, as Mismig said, there are all the pictures! I'm planning on going in for the works a few days before my section... although i'm still on the fence about a bikini wax :haha:

Fili- I think I've mentioned that I've always thought pink for you. However, besides that fact that I'm notoriously bad at predicting I read recently that the Mom's instinct regarding gender is right 75% of the time. 

Cazi :cloud9: She's beautiful!

I know I'm missing tons of people but my brain is COMPLETELY fried! 

Vent alert: 
We threw a dinner party last night (I know, what the hell was I thinking! But Dh really wanted to have his brother and few friends come over and we normally do a lot of entertaining). So we broke out the good china and I cooked a seriously elaborate meal for 10 and although Dh was tons of help getting everything cooked, cleaned and organized beforehand, he then proceeded to get blisteringly drunk (to be fair, I can't remember the last time he overindulged, or had a boys night out etc) Our guests left a little before 1 and I was already exhausted, but Dh decided his inebriated state was the perfect time to open up about some childhood stuff, and his father, as well as talk about our finances! I should have just gone to bed, but instead we ended up sitting on the balcony till three am while he waxed nostalgic and SMOKED A CIGAR:sick:! Finally we went to sleep with the house a total tip. I then was awoken at 6am to the sound of him retching! Unfortunately my day has not improved! Dh called in sick... says it was something he ate and that he really is ill, which of course is complete bullshit, he'd just got a raging hangover from combining red wine, single malt scotch and limoncello! He hasn't left the bedroom all day. Meanwhile I've mostly sorted the house out, been to a lab to get bloodwork done, run a ton errands etc. I'/m fucking knackered and NOT impressed!


----------



## LeeC

Ok ladies so after 3 days I think I have more or less caught up on the thread, we are such a chatty bunch, I love it ....

Pad, how are the symptoms, what do I need to be watching out for next, do you have a scan this week? Can't believe you are 10 weeks already, I'm super excited for you twinnie.

Kat, I would probs go and have a splurge with the hair etc, it's killing me not having my roots done in first tri but I am going to treat myself when I get to 2nd tri, I want some hot looking bump pics like yours. Plus it will be good for you to have some nice relaxing pamper time before your little one debuts. Enjoy.

MrsM, I seen your pics on FB and have to say Edie is so cute, looks like a lovely day out, she is gonna be a great big sister.

MrsKG, love love love your new avatar, I was so excited when I got your text about team pink, Glynny is going to be spoiled with all you lovely ladies.

Davies, how is Lexi? I hope my symptoms do follow yours all the way to 9 months. You think girl?? Mark and I think boy but so far we are thinking we might stay team yellow.

Cazi, love the pictures, absolutely adorable. I hope motherhood is everything you dreamed of and more, no doubt it is keeping you busy. Hope the sleepless nights aren't too bad.

Just, you have had a terrible time of it. I broke my heart reading your post about Wishaw, that must have been so awful and god my heart goes out to that poor woman, but no doubt it has fuelled your anxiety too and I know you have been very anxious with this pregnancy. I hope you are feeling ok now you have some time off work and are relaxing with your feet up, I think bedrest is wise. 
You know you are in very capable hands at Wishaw. I will be hoping that this LO stays cosy for a while longer.

Heart, I hope Tim has been making it up to you and Delilah after going AWOL, I don't know what it is with men when they get a few beers with their friends, usually its the football that starts it here, hope you and Delilah are both doing well.

Fili, good luck for today, and lol at DH saying 50/50, are you going to stick with team yellow, you seem to have a gut instinct of gender guessing. Hehe I did think MrsM was offering to do a baby swap lol. Looking forward to your update.

Fitzy, great bump pics, you look great, doesn't look like the steroids have made you gain any weight at all, you are lucky.

Tuckie, sounds like a lovely night with the in-laws, glad you had a nice time.

Abi, congratulations on 29 weeks.

Sara, sometimes I think men should try this whole pregnancy thing and we should be the ones drinking the wine and smoking the cigars, funny isn't it how they always get sick but it's never anything to do with the alcohol, hope he makes it up to you. 

Hope, I said it in RM thread but again congratulations on 7 weeks and heartbeat I would love to see scan pic if you have one, super happy for you and you are getting lots of practice with the puppies, and the pics on FB are super cute.

Mom2, yes you need to get packing, hope you are getting everthing together and ready. Thanks for the advice on sex, it's good to know that all was ok and now here you are preparing to meet your little one, exciting.

Pink, glad you are taking it easy too, sounds like you and Just are going through similar experiences.

Holly, again congrats on 15 weeks, are you steroid free now? How often will you be scanned now.

Pip, thanks for calling in love it when the MARL ladies visit. Hugs to you and Julian.

Bumpy, how are you and little Alfie doing?

Hopeful, hope the twins are doing great.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone, hello to everyone else x.


----------



## Hope39

Lee - Thanks very much, i didnt get a scan pic and probably wont till the 12w scan. I will feel slightly safer if i make it to 12w :)

Yes the pups are giving me good practice, their mum stuck her nose in my face to wake me up at 1,3, & 7 throughout the night and i think i woke up at 5 on my own because one of them was squawking. made them a hot bottle and went back to bed. I'm sure the sleep deprivation is going to be far worse with a baby. Ive fallen in love with the runt of the litter, she is so small, half the size of some of the others but is getting stronger and gaining weight nicely

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I'm impressed, you had a hell of a lot to catch up on! Thank you - and everyone else - for your lovely comments about my daughter. I know you aren't really supposed to say how great your own children are for some reason, but after going through what we have gone through I think it's fine to say that never a day goes by when I don't thank god for sending me such a lovely little girl. 
Just and Pink, I really hope you don't get any more scares. How strange that the same thing happened to both of you, it must have been terrifying. 
Hope, I knew about your bfp obviously and I'm absolutely THRILLED to see you back over here. I'm over the moon you have got this far, and like Fili says I really think this could be your time. 
Sara, no wonder you were furious. Honestly, these men of ours. 
Afm, seriously nesting now! I am starting to get into all the grotty corners of the house that I have tried to forget about for the last god knows how long. I've been planning Edie's bedroom and working out how to arrange it to get another cot in. I'm not getting the cot until we need it, and I'm planning to keep baby in our room until he/she sleeps through without night feeds which I'm hoping will be by 6 months like Edie was. I feel a bit like I'm coming out of a depression and I'm suddenly starting to wake up to what I need to do.


----------



## LeeC

Hope I must send youpics of Suzi and JJ's puppies. They are all great dogs now, the runts are always so cute, one of the dogs is now twice the size of Suzi and JJ, god knows what happened there. I broke my heart when they all went to their new homes, luckily I still see them all.

I am also getting practice today as JJ is sick, poor little thing, Mark was on clean up duty through the night though, I like that.

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you x.


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, yay for nesting and if you really start getting the urge you are welcome to to mine and clean, my mum has offered to come up and do a few days cleaning for me as men just don't clean the same as us women. I've taken to spraying Febreeze at every opportunity to give the illusion of a clean house... I did give in yesterday and done a couple of hours but don't want to overdo it.
I am going to introduce Mark to the miraculous discovery that is the hoover.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Lee I really have to be inspired to clean. I let the house get a bit out of control after my losses as well and it got really bad. I kept on top of it by doing the minimum but I had no energy and no motivation. It doesn't help that this house is seriously in need of bringing up to date and our landlords won't do anything and its dingy and horrible. There are some photos in my journal of the bathroom that you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

It sounds like proper nesting is kicking in for some of you. Im terrible when it comes to housework Im always striving for perfection for everything to be clean and tidy so it was hard in first tri when I weas scared to do anything. Then I started to relax the past few weeks and wasdoing more again. Now Im back to being extra cautious .

Lee, its brilliant to see your past 9 weeks, how good is that! and good for you buying a changing mat!

Hope, I'll be interested to follow how you find dealing with the pups. We really want to breed our labradoodle next year but people say we're crazy. It would likely be about March time. Part of me thinks its perfect timing whilst Im on maternity leave and then the other part of me thinks it could be too much. Potentially 10 pups running around and a baby. Our dog came from a litter of 10.
She's just such an amazing dog that we want her to have pups and we would definetely keep one. Only time will tell I guess whether its a good idea or not.


----------



## filipenko32

All went well, she said she would agree to a c section and she was completely sympathetic. She went through all pros and cons. Said I could decide for sure at 32 weeks and even get off the operating table on the day if I change my mind again! :yipee: feels good to know I def have a choice!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili that's awesome news. Best possible outcome. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LeeC

Fili, great news, you must be delighted with that outcome x.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Hun. And I asked her about the whooping cough vaccine and she said without a doubt get it after 28 weeks, so I am, thought I'd share that info with you ladies in case you're wondering about it xxx


----------



## sara1

Oh Fili- I'm so pleased for you! It's wonderful that your feelings and history are being taken into consideration!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news Fili. Glad you got what you hoped for without having to argue for it!

Im going to my clinic appointment next week and def. going to ask about this whooping cough vaccine.


----------



## padbrat

Woah such good news for the thread today!

Lee... congrats on a herculean catch up! Next symptom... hmmm the round ligament pain hit me next... woke up this morning and panicked like hell as I felt like my symptoms have eased... went round work today poking my boobs.. got some weird looks I can tell you lol. Am happy to report boobs are now back to aching ... appetite is ravenous again... pickles are out and I am knackered! Hoorah!!

Kat... it is this Friday... OMG ... should be 10+5 ish.... I need some hope and pink vibes for around 11.45 ladies!!! Funny you mention hair cuts... I am having one in 5 mins.. no dye though... urghh roots are bad... I say go for it and look like the most glam Mum in the hospital!!!

Davies... it is me with the stuffed up nose too... Lee is a week behind me and seems to be catching all my symptoms... am so pleased to have her to share this with... but I am so hoping your prediction for her is the same for me!

Sara... what can I say... men... pah!

Fili massive congrats on a good appt! So good to have options.

Hope! Welcome chick! Great news regarding your scan.. a lovely HB is a wonder to see!

Just and Pink ... you rest up ladies! It sounds like you are both going through the same thing... am willing babies to stay put!

MrsM! Nesting hoorah...come and do my house too! LOL 

Hey MrsK, Abi, Caz, Bumpy...

Hey there Petit! And Heart!

Think pink... Hope is Important!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pad my boobs never hurt in the first tri :shrug: they do in the last week or so tho!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Pad, I'll be crossing my fingers tight for you on Friday. You so deserve this to be a little girl x


----------



## LeeC

Oh Pad, that happened to me already. I had some serious twinges Thurs/Fri quite painful in my ovary region and panicked a bit but then everything seems to have gone, my boobs were soft I had hubby squeezing them and today I don't actually feel pregnant, maybe this is how normal pregnancy feels.
DH is just shaking his head saying I'm not happy unless I have a symptom to worry about and analyse.
Gotta love PARL..... not!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Fili,
Yay for being granted your elective c-section and almost being in 3rd tri!
I seriously HATE going to Target, but I LOVE the savings. 
Do they not have giant "box" stores in the UK? You all might not have the space. Plus they are so garishly American.

Mrsmigg,
sorry you are so tired. Thanks for the advice about the hair. It's great that your nesting instincts kicked in and that you feel out of the fog. It sounds like you are awakening once again. Yes your daughter is a beauty.

Just,
Good idea to rest. Sending vibes that your LO cook a bit longer. It is VERY understandable with bleeding to avoid dtd. I am one of the few that have had zero bleeding during this pregnancy and intend to keep it that way.

Hope,
Welcome and congrats. I can't believe you had the restraint to wait for a scan. I begged my dr for 2 before I was even 6 weeks, lol.
A lot of people here have been 5 times lucky. FXed for you hon.

Pink,
That is quite a scare. You seemed to handle yourself very, very well. I hate the diagnosis of unknown bleed. They didn't just think it was your mucous plug? The bottom line is your LO is doing great. Only a wee bit longer.

Sara,
I will be IMPRESSED if you get that bikini wax. 

That sucks about DH getting wasted and now puking his brains out. Let's hope it was a last bender before the baby is born. At least it was at home and he didn't stay the night out. I can't believe you cooked an elaborate dinner for 10. I have NEVER done that. The most I will do will make a big pot of chili with cornbread or lasagna. 

It was BAD timing on his part, but it is probably a good thing he shared with you some deep thoughts and finance info. I hope you can rest now.

Pad,
Only 4 days away till scan time. I have only good feelings for your scan. I pray it is team pink. Can they know this early? What happens if it is team blue? That is not okay? Sending all girlie thoughts your way hon.

AFM,
Thanks for the hair advice girls. I think I will compromise and get my hair done NOW, so that I can enjoy the cut before the baby is here, and it will still look good for pics. Then I will let DH cut it at home until I want to splurge again and am actually wearing my hair down again. I don't color my hair, so that isn't an issue. My mom is nearing 70 and still has almost all black hair. I hope to take after her. I am still all black at 35.


----------



## filipenko32

Kat good plan for the hair! We do have big supermarkets but I like American ones better they are more interesting haha! I got my ov tests from a target near monteray bay a month before I fell pregnant with this one  I remember weeing on a stick in the toilet in target and the stick fell into next door's cubicle! I was mortified! :blush: anyway it got me talking to the lady next door when she came out lol and she was so taken with my accent she forgot all about the ov stick falling under the space into her cubicle :rofl:


----------



## fitzy79

Pink..am sorry about the scare and hope you have no further cause for worry. So happy that the trace showed baby was doing fine in there and cervix was closed.

Just, hope the bed rest this week puts you a little more at ease. It must be a very anxious time (like every step of these pregnancies!!) but like that you are stepping away from Dr. Google!! 

Lee, did you seriously keep in your head all that you had read prior to that mammoth post..I'm impressed!!

Sara, sorry OH was a drunken monkey and very little help to you in the aftermath, which is always the worst part of having a dinner party IMO!

Hope, delighted to see you making the jump over from RMC and so delighted to read about your great news at scan today!

Kat, you're very lucky not to have any grey! I'm 33 and very dark brown...don't have grey root growth but the amount of stray grey ribs is increasing and I def need colour every couple of months:dohh:

Mrs Mig, Mrs KG, Pad, Abi, Mom2 Fili and everyone else:hi:

So, not as entertaining as the sex talk but a valid conversation point nonetheless...buggies/prams/pushchairs???!!! Have just allowed myself start looking at the weekend (although really have been a buggy window shopper for the past 4 years!!:dohh:) and wondered what people are going for/being drawn towards??? Have to admit, I'm a Bugaboo Cameleon girl and even though I am looking at other options I don't think I'll be swayed from it!!


----------



## filipenko32

Fitzy I just bought a quinny buzz pram plus the works - car seat, isofix base to click the car seat in and other cover type paraphernalia for £100 off eBay! Just waiting for the auction to end on a bid of 30 quid for the cot to go with the pram - you know the bit that fixes on the pram so the baby can have a big sleep in it rather than sitting up. Then that's all we need, i think! We're picking up the pram etc on saturday I'm excited!

As for :holly: + :sex: I 'booked' this with hubs last night for about 8pm and I promptly fell asleep on the sofa haha! Just thinking about :holly: + :sex: for me = :sleep:


----------



## filipenko32

Pad check out my signature for you!


----------



## fitzy79

Fili, you got such a bargain on your Quinny..it's a fab buggy!! Hope you win the carrycot.

:rofl: @ :holly:+:sex: equation!!!!

Oooh, meant to say congrats on getting cleared for elective section too..great news!!


----------



## sara1

Fili- :rofl::rofl::rofl: I think I would have been mortified!! It's amazing what a proper English accent can get you out of in the States... or into for that matter... I got seduced by that accent once in college- It's not a night I regret :blush:

Kat- That seems like a smart, practical way to go with your hair. I too am envious about your lack of grey!
I LOVE cooking for company and entertaining, actually it's one of the things I think both Dh and I will really miss when the baby comes. Normally we throw a Xmas Eve bash for around 30 people for which I cook for days. Clearly it's not in the cards this year, though after last night I'm not sure I mind. 

Fitzy- I was sure we'd get a Bugaboo Cameleon, they're so stylish and versatile, but when we started to 'test drive' prams I decided against it for 2 reasons: First it doesn't fold away easily with one hand... I found it fiddly and difficult to pack up and all my girlfriends said one of the most important things is how quickly and easily you get set it up, take it down, when you're out on the street with a crying baby. Second, I didn't like the hand brake. We ended up getting a Mothercare Spin, which I'm really very pleased with.


----------



## LeeC

Fitzy. I had to cut and paste, my head is a bit mashed at te
Minute lol...
I have to confess to looking at prams online, Infact I've been looking at all things baby. I must stop!

Fili, sounds like you got an absolute bargain, good luck with the cot. I always get super competitive on EBay.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've been busy signature editing on my iPhone - thinking pink furiously for you Pad. 
Fitzy good to see you. I like the Bugaboo.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, I had what I am hoping was my last weekly scan today and had a good chat with the consultant as to the medication. I am to start weaning off the prednisolone from 16 weeks and I can stop the Cyclogest when I run out. I am staying on the Clexane until "the thirties" to quote my consultant.

My baby is amazing. BPD measured 30.2mm which comes in at 15 weeks 3 days so baby is growing well. Baby was quite chilled today but gave me a lovely "wave". The screen was angled too far for me to see the heartbeat at first so I panicked a bit but when I saw it move I was happy.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls! :) Finally got caught up on the last couple of days worth of posts. Loving the good news and progressing newcomers! 

Hope- welcome back hun! Congrats on your bfp :happydance:

MrsM- your DD is very cute! Yay for nesting too :) I think it's fun! 

Pink/Just- sorry you ladies are having scares. Soubds like both of your LOs are doing well though and thats what's important :)

Pad/Lee- I had lots of rlp twinges in this pregnancy too. It scared the shit out of me a couple times because it can be quite painful! I noticed them mostly when I would move suddenly (get up too fast, roll over too quick in bed). One of the strangest things about being pregnant is trying to tell your body it can't move like it used to! I remember fixing a bulb above my bed and then hopping down onto the side of the bed out of instinct and then I freaked and went and get my doppler. I was thinking 'what are you doing jumping down while preg, you idiot?!?' but our brains are so used to moving like we always have! 

Fili- glad you're getting the c. I know it was weighing on you. I love target too! I think their organizational psychologists must be the best because I always want to buy everything I see lol they have such good deals too! 

Sara- I love cooking for company too! Too funny about your OH. Sounds like what mine does when he gets liqoured up! Then they act like big babies the next day :haha: English accents are sexy, I don't blame you for falling for one in college ;)

Kat- I was going to suggest getting your hair done too. Even if you don't do professional preg pics, you may want a family picture of you, OH, and Grey shortly after he is born and you certainly won't have the time once your little man is here! Afm, i don't think I'm going to get any professional shots, but I do want my sister to take some for us (she takes nice photos) and with Christmas coming a month after she's born, I know our families will be taking lots of holiday photos of us. Just something to consider...

Fitzy- we got a travel system (car seat and stroller combo) from Target. It's an Eddie Bauer and its called Caitlin. It closes up easily with one hand and has a beautiful design that's feminine without being very girly. It's mostly black and grey with a purple paisley pattern. My mom bought it forbid and it was ~$230, which was very reasonable.

Hello to anyone else I forgot...MrsK, Davies, Heart, Mighty, Holly, Caz... :wave:

Afm, had a nice weekend with OH's family. Got to know his grandfather better. He is 82 years old and he had a lot of great stories. I love old timers :) We're starting to get cool weather now and I LOVE it! It finally feels like Fall :) I've got more nesting to do! Got some canvas pocket organizers that hang on the back of the door. Going to stuff them with diapers, toys, bibs, pacis, etc.


----------



## tuckie27

Holly- yay on a great scan :) I got a wave in early pregnancy too. Sooo cute! Glad your LO is growing well.

Here's a link for a video I tried to take last night of the baby moving. Of course I was getting all te big movements BEFORE I started recording :dohh: look for the one good, big belly twitch about 10 seconds in though!

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums...5F-88B4-291D9B8F0EC7-135-0000001DBFFABC81.mp4


----------



## heart tree

Hope, congrats! I'll add you to the front page! YAY!!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies, fitzy I have the bugaboo cameleon an its fab can't rem who said it but it takes 2 seconds to put away I promise the chassis goes down in one click of a button an then folds that's it its simple light an fairly compact! An lexi loves her carrycot to sleep in? I agree the brake is a wierd design I always feel like its going to snap but it doesn't! I have the all black limited edition, I love it really gorgeous looking to! X

Lee pad I think pink for both def! I had round ligament only a bit but had it. I suffered in 3rd tri with my pelvis! X

Fili hope I was 5th time lucky!! X

Fili congrats on section Hun, trust me from the labour needle phobic labour is an amazing experience an is something to look forward to in my opinion but I do understand your urge to no when etc pleased you have the choice xx

I can't believe how quickly this thread is moving x

I'm going to try do some pics in a min of my chunk!! She's on 75th centile for weight an 92nd for height!! I met antenatal mums today an lexi is the eldest but was massive in comparison bless her! X


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/94004F14-A9BC-4913-8090-CF64DAD8E771-14701-0000083C8A7477D6.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/099B9E59-745C-4BF0-9FBE-2EE2C87E10A7-14701-0000083CAA6673D5.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/208C994C-5D0B-4393-9D41-7D7EA2B76CF3-14701-0000083CDF976AAB.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/F4ED36CE-82E8-4545-8241-E046F67A5357-14701-0000083D1C860606.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/A9249796-E6E7-47AA-B171-DFD0A6E7B55C-14701-0000083CCED1771A.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/7F83DC14-1DB9-4299-898F-6C552222D50B-14701-0000083D215282C3.jpg
Bottom lip lol!


----------



## KatM

Fili,
Hahaha at target story. When are you going to make up your booby sex appt. I am guessing DH was disappointed. What a teaser. You should make it up to him now.

Fitzy,
Go with your gut on your pram, but test drive it first at a local store.
I saw a lady and her hubby struggle and struggle with the bugaboo. They told me not to get one. That being said, I know others that love them. I went with the highest rated stroller on Consumer Reports, but realize it is for 6+ months, so we have no baby pram. I am going to carry the baby in my Ergo for the 1st 6 months. Well, that is the plan.

Sara,
I think your next bash is going to have to wait for a bit. 
Are you all set and ready to go? I know the nursery is done. The help is hired. Anything left to do?
You might be the only one on the board eager for post-baby sexy time. =). It's been too long.
We are going to put up some of our wall stickers this weekend. DH is launching his new business this Wed! Then another much smaller one in the weeks to come. 

davies,
i could just eat her. adorable!

Tuckie,
I saw the video. so cute. i could clearly see her moving all around in there. I like watching mine too.


----------



## cgav1424

I lurk here... all the time... everyday... like, for weeks now. I LOVE this thread. You ladies are supportive and positive yet can still be realistic. Your posts have made me laugh, made me cry and just made me happy. Though I have two glorious, healthy, amazing children, number 3 has been a challenge for us. I've had 3 miscarriages in the past 18 months. I'm currently 8w3d (furthest I've made it since carrying our DD to term 6 long years ago) and pooping bricks as I have a scan tomorrow. I figured if there were any ladies who would throw their positive, pregnant and successful juices my way... it'd be you lovelies. :) I'll go back into lurkdom now as I don't want to intrude. I just wanted you all to know that you seriously you touched my life and helped a RMC'er turned PARL through some very tough and scary times so... thank you from the bottom of my heart. Damn hormones... I'm tearing up.


----------



## tuckie27

Davies- your LO is so stinkin cute!!! I bet you love cuddling her! 

Cgav- welcome and congrats on your bfp! No need to lurk hun, you are totally welcome to join our thread :) I love our group here too! You won't find a better bunch anywhere. I don't know how I would have made it this far without these awesome ladies! So feel free to join us, you'll need all the support you can get in these early days of parl.


----------



## KatM

cgav1424 said:


> I lurk here... all the time... everyday... like, for weeks now. I LOVE this thread. You ladies are supportive and positive yet can still be realistic. Your posts have made me laugh, made me cry and just made me happy. Though I have two glorious, healthy, amazing children, number 3 has been a challenge for us. I've had 3 miscarriages in the past 18 months. I'm currently 8w3d (furthest I've made it since carrying our DD to term 6 long years ago) and pooping bricks as I have a scan tomorrow. I figured if there were any ladies who would throw their positive, pregnant and successful juices my way... it'd be you lovelies. :) I'll go back into lurkdom now as I don't want to intrude. I just wanted you all to know that you seriously you touched my life and helped a RMC'er turned PARL through some very tough and scary times so... thank you from the bottom of my heart. Damn hormones... I'm tearing up.

You are officially now part of this thread and we expect to hear from you regularly. Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## LeeC

Welcome Cgav, no need to lurk please join us, there are a few of us in first tri and everyone on here is so supportive and tbh pretty damn wonderful.
Congratulations on your BFP and Good luck with your scan, wishing you a positive outcome, please keep us posted.
x


----------



## LeeC

Davies, those pics of Lexi are so cute, I love them.

Holly, so happy about your scan and LO waving must have been so great to see :) I do worry about coming off the pred so was keen to hear about your experience, is there a reason you are staying on it til 16 weeks, I have been told to wean off at 12 weeks over a 12 day period.
Think I am off the Clexane at 12 weeks, progesterone at 16 weeks and aspirin 20 weeks.


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I love Lexi! She's scrumptious. Love the bottom lip pout. Delilah does that a lot too! How much does she weigh now? She's such a gorgeous little chunk!

Kat, I love the Ergo, but sometimes I need a stroller. What one did you end up getting? I got the baby jogger city mini. I love it. I bought the car seat attachment to use when she was really little, but also bought the Snuzzler which can be used as well for newborns. Maybe it will work for yours too?

Cgav, come out come out wherever you are! The only way to get support is to jump right in. Good luck with the scan. We can all relate to how scary these first scans are. Where in CA do you live?

Tuckie I'm going to watch your video. I'm glad you got one. I still love watching mine while holding my baby. It amazes me that she is the creature that was moving around in there. 

One thing I want to warn you all about is how hard it is with a newborn. You won't know until you get there. But once you are there, please don't feel guilty about thinking it's hard. Don't feel guilty about complaining how hard it is. I did some of that. I felt guilty because it is something I've wanted for so long. I didn't feel like I should complain. Plus, I kept thinking about all the other RMC ladies without their babies and how they would probably want to punch me for complaining. But I've come to realize that while we are all super women, we are still human. Also, when you are feeling overwhelmed by sleep deprivation, just know that it does get better and easier. Delilah took a 3 hour nap yesterday and a 4 hour nap today. She sleeps 5-6 hours at night, feeds then falls asleep for a few more hours. It's not perfect, but it is soooo much better than it was getting up every 1-2 hours. It gets better. It gets better. It gets better. Just remind yourself of that when you see every hour on the clock in the middle of the night!


----------



## LeeC

Heart. Thanks for your post, I completely agree as RMC'ers we constantly feel guilty if we complain or are feeling lousy. It's true we are all only human. I know I have been guilty in the past of sneering at pregnant women complaining about their morning sickness and general aches and pains while I was TTC but it's part of the rpl process and was a reflection of how I was feeling inside not in anyway malicious to the pregnant women.
I for one am bracing myself for the rollercoaster that is parenthood and appreciate all your words of advice and yes I want to hear the bad along with the good.


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Loved the bump movement video, so cute! It's lovely that you got to spend some time with Dh's grandfather... the idea of a great-granddaddy to your LO makes me well up. And I know what you mean about old-timers and stories... fantastic.

Kat- Keeping everything crossed for Dh's company launch! I imagine it's been stressful but rewarding. You must be proud. Which wall stickers did you get? It's a blast putting them up. I didn't think Dh would get inot it, but it turned out to be so much fun. you'll have to post pics.
I've still got a few odds and ends to pick up... some baby bath stuff, a monitor, huge throw-away knickers for after the birth... but basically I feel pretty prepared. 

Cgav- Congrats on your BFP and fingers crossed for your scan! Please join us! First tri is the hardest most stressful period for someone with RPL, but it does get better. I think one of the things that helps make it better is being part of this community- not just getting the support when things are scary, but also being able to help out someone else with your knowledge or support. It's often the mommies on here who have the most to give- so really we could use you as a resource:)

Heart- Thanks so much for your post. It's so important for us to remember that we're human and allowed to be exhausted and overwhelmed and just plain haggard, no matter how grateful we are to have our rainbows. Hooray for Delilah taking 3 hour naps and sleeping 6 hours at night!!!!!

Davies- She is scrumptious!!!!!!!!! I love that you've posted such a great range of facial expressions and emotions!

Afm- Dh has decided to take another day at off work... to help me around the house. Clearly the guilt has set in :haha: I plan on leaving him here to do the heavy lifting while I head off to the pool! I've also got a scan this evening at 6, so I'm psyched to see my little girl.


----------



## filipenko32

Davies lexi is just a gorgeous cutie pie I just want to give her loads of kisses and a massive cuddle!! Thanks for your advice about labour, I am seriously considering labour again :wacko: 

Heart thanks for that Hun, I will remember what you said  glad things are getting a little esker for you 

*Sara* good luck with the scan!! Exciting! 

Tuckie I Saw the movement! :cloud9: mine's doing that now! 

Kat good luck to your dh!! My hubs runs his own company and it's the best thing he did but it's obviously a bit stressful at times. And... Hubs got a 'special' appointment last night! No boobs as they are too sore ATM! But... He got a 40 minute massage and a special something extra, (like what you might do to a lollipop :rofl: ) he was happy and I was happy as I was 'left alone' iykwim. I do not 
want to bd in any way shape or form Atm lol but I quite enjoyed making him so happy. He was so grateful bless him, need to make more of an effort, he's so good to me and never ever asks or mentions it but he must be gagging!! 

Welcome cgav! No need to lurk at all, thanks for your lovely comments too. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and your rainbow baby! I don't know where I'd be without the lovely ladies on here, on the rmc thread and the Marl thread. I'd be even more :wacko: lol! 

Hope you have a good day everyone, I'm just tutoring today xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Do wall stickers peel off easily again or do they leave marks?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili you are so good to him! Mark doesn't give me any extra care when I'm pregnant, not meaning in the bedroom, but at all, he never says "oh you must be tired, sit down" or anything. When I moan he says something stupid like women give birth up trees and in paddy fields, or refers to me as an "invalid". He is only joking but he honestly thinks its no more difficult being pregnant than anything else. He really is a dick. So he can just look after himself, I don't care. 
Davies - Lexi is just adorable. Beautiful. Thank you for sharing the photos, it's wonderful seeing these rainbow babies grow into little people. 
Cgav, please don't lurk anymore! Post! We always welcome new ladies to our happy little group. There is so much positivity and support to be had and we are all rooting for you now. Good luck with the scan today. 
Tuckie, great to see you, and Holly congrats on the scan. 
Afm, my first midwife appointment in 12 weeks today! Can you believe that! I need to ask about the new whooping cough vaccine.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Welcome Cgav, fingers crossed for you this time around. The support on here is brilliant.

Davies, thanks for posting those pictures, Lexi is a stunner. She looks a picture of health and a brilliant size now. I kind of like what you said about labour...even being a labour and needle phobic you still found the whole experience amazing. Thats what I imagine it to be!

Heart, I love that you are so honest. I think people really do need to realise that it is hard and not to feel guilty or incompetent for finding it difficult. We need to hear the good and bad.

Fitzy, I personally love the Bebecar range of prams. I always thought that I liked the bugaboo's and Icandy as they are quite modern and trendy but then when I actually went to the pram shops I went straight to the Bebecar range. They are very pricey but I landed so lucky and got a brand new shop model for £300. Then I ordered that changing bag and cosy toes seperately.
I also went for the recaro car seat as it seems to come up gold for safety. There is so much choice out there. Im currently keeping watch on Ebay for the isofix base coming up.

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...ebecar-ip-op-black-combi-pram---prive-pewter/

Fili, you didnt half get a bargain on your Quinny Buzz, thats fantastic!


----------



## LeeC

Glad to see I am not the only one stalking Ebay, there are such great bargains on there, I am about to do a clear out of clothes that will just not look at me anymore thanks to my monumental steroid weight gain but I know whatever I make I will end up spending on there too.


----------



## daviess3

I'm an eBay girl to I buy lexi bits off there! I wash them an there fine! I have a monsoon dress coming for her I brought for £4! It's my cousins lil ones christening, I don't think I have ever seen a dress in monsoon less than £30! 

Fili epidural is key! Lol but even contractions are manageable you can get through them, if I was having any more I would do it again tommorow as I did enjoy it x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I absolutely love Ebay for buying and selling. Im all Ebayed out at the moment though and cant seem to find anything else to sell. At one point I had £500 sitting in my paypal account from random things that I sold that I just had sitting around.

This is my most recent purchase, yesterday I bought these to put in my new sliding wardrobes that I got built in the nursery:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13-WOODE...ing_ShoeCare_Shoe_Care_LE&hash=item27c90e9229

Cant wait to fill it with all of the babys lovely clothes


----------



## filipenko32

Just I really want some baby coat hangers!! Didn't know you could get them off eBay. Davies brilliant about the monsoon dresses! 


Lol Mrs mig!! I think I would rip hub's willy off and say 'that's how painful it is to be pregnant' in that case!!! :rofl: 


Tiredness and sickness kicking in for me today :wacko: I'm sure constipation is linked to feeling sick


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm 5th time lucky too girls 5 is the magic number!!!

Welcome cgav (haha my iPhone spellchecker keeps changing your name to chav!!) please stay you are more than welcome!! So many of us have graduated to the MARL thread now that I get excited when we get newbies to add to the list! Congrats on your pregnancy by the way!

Heart, as always you summed up the new mummy thing perfectly! I am going through exactly that at the moment. It's hard very hard but amazing at the same time!! I often feel guilty for moaning too especially as its what I've always wanted and knowing how hard it was to get here plus he could have died when my uterus ruptured or I could have ended up with a hysterectomy (please don't be alarmed anyone, what happened to me is extremely rare!) but cuddling your baby and looking at him trying to smile always makes your heart melt!!! I can't wait for you to all experience this too!!!

Davies she's lush what a cutie!!!

I love eBay too!! Got my baby hangers from there and also my quinny buzz which I also love!! I've also bought a ton of clothes from next, some haven't even been worn!

X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I totally agree about buying baby clothes from Ebay. I was in John Lewis last week and love the Emile et Rose designer baby clothes but they are a fortune. I then looked on Ebay and what bargains to be had.
Im thinking that all of the gifts that we'll receive as presents will probably keep the baby going for its first year but anything I buy inbetween I'll def. be looking on Ebay! 

I feel terrible right now. I just dropped my dog off at the groomers and she was so distressed crying and howling and trying to jump the counter to get back to me. I imagine this to be how you feel when you have to leave your baby when you go back to work after maternity leave!


----------



## sara1

Fili- the good wall stickers peel off without leaving a residue. If you're interested in buying check out https://www.beckyandlolo.co.uk/

Mismig- Next time Mark decides to pull the insensitive caveman routine hit him over the head with a frying pan... or ask him how he'd like to push something the size of watermelon out of a hole the size of a lemon!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, I just checked out that link. Some of those stickers are really lovely. I cant wait to find out what this baby is and then put the final touches to the nursery with stickers. Everything else is neutral that I have!


----------



## filipenko32

Well mine are going to boy themed stickers obviously!! :haha: 

I've just discovered that Me-mo dances to music - any music! He loves it and kicks away haha! :cloud9: :happydance: :bunny:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, I was at an engagement party 3 weeks ago and the music was really loud and this baby was kicking like mad. Ive never felt ,movement like it haha. I thought it either loves it and is dancing to teh music or it dosent like it!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah they probably don't like it haha and we keep exposing them to it :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my GOD Bumpy I didn't realise that your uterus had ruptured. I knew you had been rushed in and it was an emergency but didn't know that. How terrifying. I'm so glad you are ok now. 
Sara and Fili your comments made me laugh. I actually think Mark gets a bit jealous that all the attention is on me when I'm pregnant. He was the youngest of 5 and very much doted on, and even now at 45 years old that still shows. 
I've been ebaying like crazy too, just a few bits of maternity wear. I got a lovely top from Boden for £1.04 which I was very pleased with. I just need a few more nursing tops and then I must stop. 
New mums, all I can say is it really does get a hell of a lot easier. Once babies get onto solids usually they sleep better and it's just all round less intense. 
I have just had a strawberry Cornetto for lunch. I was dreaming about strawberry ice cream last night and I had to have it!


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmm strawberry cornetto :munch: I had a jam and butter crumpet this morning and thought of you mrs mig. 

I am on orange juice, blueberries and strawberries to get the bm's going again - I miss them so much!!!


----------



## LeeC

I'm on the oranges Fili, will be fun in here later lol


----------



## filipenko32

Wtf bumps that is extremely rare! Omg so glad all went ok! Was that during the c section then? As I understand it uterine ruptures can rarely occur during labour if you have a previous weak spot ie a c section scar but even that's extremely rare.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, updated my sig, thinking pink for you Friday. Will they have any indication then.

Thanks MrsM, clicked on your link to do this.


----------



## LeeC

Just, aww I hate leaving my pooches at puppy parlour, but always try and turn up to collect them a bit early just so I can see them hanging from the harness lol... I am a bad mummy but they just look so adorably pathetic and cute.

With regards to the men I have told Mark that I would happily insert some progesterone into his rectum........ See how you like those apples huni!!!


----------



## LeeC

Cgav. Any news on your scan?


----------



## fitzy79

Hi ladies, just wanted to reassure myself that the kind of stabby pains I've been getting under bump, just below pubic bone are normal enough! I remember getting them earlier towards end if 1st tri and into 2nd. Then I assumed it was stretching and am sure it could be the same thing now as bump is growing. Another theory is that maybe Itsy is kicking here and because of AP I can't feel the actual kick?? I generally feel Babs to the left side and have felt movement both today and yesterday so that has reassured me but would like to know if anyone else had these stabby pains?? They're not really sore but definitely noticeable!!!

Btw, I find lactulose great for constipation and it's ok in pregnancy!


----------



## LeeC

Fitzy, hope someone can reassure you, although I'm sure everything is just fine, I have had sharp pain but put it down to rlp.

Lactulose is a complete godsend to me right now.


----------



## Abi 2012

Cgav nice to meet you honey, good luck with your scan an lots of sticky dust coming your way please don't hide away we are a lovely bunch and love to have new people join us :) 

Mrs m sorry ur hubby's being an ass! I'd love to see the men do what we do they wouldn't last a second!!! 

Heart your post is so true Hun being a mum is so hard when there tiny but the love they give you is amazing and is worth all the hard work! 
Hope you and D are doing brill hun glad to hear she is sleeping better :)

All the eBay talk- I love eBay :) it's fab :D 

Hope everyone else is doing well? Xxx

Afm- long day in town picked Josh up from school then sorted dinner now having a cuppa and 5 mins peace then bath and bedtime for my monster!!! I'm shattered!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girls! Thank you so much for your warm welcome! Your support already means the world to me. This thread moves so fast... I'll try and keep up! 

Heart - I live in Southern CA. San Dimas... you know, Raging Waters, Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure... small town about 30 miles east of LA. 

Lee - oh my goodness! I'm on steroids too and it's made my face as big and round as my ass... which is growing at an alarmingly fast rate because of my weight gain! I know it'll all be worth it, but I can't say I'm enjoying it! 

I logged in on my phone so I'll catch up properly after my scan. 3 more hours! Yikes!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fitzy- TOTALLY normal, hun! Try not to worry. I got those too. All sorts of unexplained pains in unexplained places!

Hope- Congratulations and welcome back!

Cgav- Congrats on your BFP, can't wait to hear how the scan went.


Went to the dentist yesterday, had to get two fillings. My first fillings ever! I guess that's pretty good considering I'm 34. But that was not fun, not painful, but I wouldn't want to repeat the process. :nope:
Then I went to my OB, got my group B strep test done, won't know until next week what the results are. They tested my hemoglobin which came in at 10.1, which is still low. :nope: 
Then he checked my cervix and said it was still long, hard, closed, and posterior. :cry: And that baby's head was still very high. Ugh. 
We talked about going overdue, and he said he'd be willing to induce me anytime between 39 and 41 weeks and that its up to me when and if I want one. I LOVE my OB!! I really would like to have Gloriana while my dad is still here, he leaves 2 days after her due date. So if I'm still pregnant at my 39 +4 appointment I think I'll schedule an induction. 
One thing that's kind of freaking me out a bit! Reduced movement. I know its normal at this stage for her not be moving as much, but I don't like it at all! It scares me! I've been praying against cord accidents. This morning I couldn't get her to move at all for 30 minutes! She's still giving me 10 movements in an hour, but it used to take less than 15 minutes to get those 10 movements.


----------



## fitzy79

Mom2, thank you for the reassurance...I have appt with consultant on Thursday so will say it to him then but am sure it's just everything moving and stretching! 

So glad your OB will let you schedule an induction. It would be lovely for your Dad to meet your little girl. The reduced movement sounds so worrying...it's at times like this we need a little window into our uterus'!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

welcome cgav x good luck at scan x

this thread does move fast i read everything but by time ive got to the end im exhausted :rofl:

fitzy def normal :thumbup:

ebay :wacko: think i should close my account ive spent a fortune since finding out gender on thurs!!! all bargains though :thumbup:

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi All,

Sara,
Thanks for the good luck headed DH's way. He was up till 5am preparing. Today is the last day before launch!!! A proper sushi dinner will ensue on Wednesday with friends. 

As far as wall stickers, I picked an owl on a tree with lots of flowers, etc... Will post when up. DH loves preparing for Grey, so I imagine him to be very into it. It sounds like you are almost fully prepared. I doubt we can think of every, single thing before the baby comes. I am not sweating it. That is what internet delivery is for.

I'm glad DH is making it up to you. Go swim and relax while he earns his way back into your good graces.

Heart,
When are we going to see those cute pics of your sweetie? did you take the pics in the bloom bath yet? Thanks for the mommy advice. It is very wise. Just because we worked super hard to get our LOs doesn't mean that we never get to voice distress or unhappiness like every other mom.

I have the keyfit 30 carseat (rated highest by consumer reports, lol). it fits in a stroller holder that cost $150+. I think this whole set up works till about 30lbs. DH and I are going to see if we need it first. I plan on carrying as much as I can the 1st 6 months and by then we can transition to our jog stroller. If this doesn't work, it looks like that we will get the keyfit frame. 

Have you been going out and about more? Is your girl's weekend coming up soon? That sounds like so much fun! I love that you are all mommies.

Fili,
That was very nice of you and I am sure DH is smiling from ear to ear. We both have sweet DHs, so it is important that we show we appreciate them.

Mrsmigg,
Booooo to your DH. I don't blame you for not giving a shit about if he is taken care of with his stinky attitude.
Update us on your MW appt. 12 weeks is sooooooo long. Everything must be going so well, she has NO concerns.

Fitzy,
I just had those stabby pains under my bump this morning when I was backbending a bit too far. They most likely are RLP. I don't think they stop until we stop getting bigger. Mine occurred because of my movement stretching my ligaments too far. The internet says to take it easy when feeling them. I have had them so often, I don't get nervous anymore. I believe you are fine, but if you want to make sure call your MW.

Cgav,
I live in SoCal too. I live in Pacific Palisades next to Santa Monica. Let us know how your scan goes.

Mom2,
That is very nice of your dr. Sorry everything is closed and high.
Hope your sweet girl comes on her own before your dad leaves. Otherwise, it sounds like you have a plan.
I know reduced movement is normal, but I am scared of it too. Right now Grey moves like a champ ALL NIGHT long. It's normal that us PARL don't feel good with reduced movement. Just try to keep reminding yourself that she is healthy and all is well. She is just cramped in there. Also have your boys or DH tap her heart beat out for you. That makes me feel better since I do not have a Doppler (my dr and dh forbid me from getting one).

just,
good to hear that your LO is staying put.

Hi Bumpy, MrsKg, Abi, lee and anyone else I forgot.

AFM,
Wow, I am so into my sexy talk lately:haha:.
I finally O last night and it was the biggest O I have EVER had in my entire life. I thought I was going to literally lose body control (pass wind or pee in DH's face), so I held back a tiny bit and it was still out of control. I screamed SOOOOO loud for so long. I was a bit embarrassed that all the neighbors must have heard, but I could not help it. I guess weeks of build up and tons of effort on DH's part equalled the mega-O. Way too exhausting with way too much effort. I hope this O tides me over for a very long time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, that really made me laugh! Bloody good for you! 
Fitzy it's all totally normal, doesn't stop us worrying about every little thing. 
Mom2, good luck with the group B strep results, great news about the induction. 
Cgav, hoping your scan went well. 
Afm, midwife appointment went well. Baby is big, measuring a week ahead! I had bloods taken, and I also had my whooping cough immunisation and a flu jab as well, I have a very achy arm now. She said that she wouldn't swab me for Group B strep, even though I had it when I was pregnant with my daughter, as she didn't contract GBS. But she was treated for it, so she wouldn't have done! I'm going to see about a private test. 
My next appointment is in 6 weeks time at 34 weeks, which seems a long time again but the midwife was happy that everything is going ok.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee I don't know why my consultant has decided to keep me on the pred until 16 weeks. He has never given me any reason but always hammered it home to me that everything he has me on is done empirically as I've only had the test for Hughes Syndrome and that was clear. I will be so glad when I don't have to put up with Cyclogest gunk anymore :D

Sorry for not chatting today guys. I'm soooooo tired. I'm watching It Takes Two then shower then bed


----------



## filipenko32

Kat :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Bloody good for you indeed!!! I am jealous!! You'll probably be quieter than that in labour haha!


----------



## filipenko32

:wohoo: mrsmig sounds like a perfect appointment!! xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Hi everyone :hi:

Gosh I've been MIA again! Sorry! The thread moves so fast! I do read tho! But work is v busy.

Cazi - Big congrats on beautiful Freya!!! What a gorgeous name too. xx

Congrats on all the lovely scan pics and beautiful bumps ladies :thumbup: x

MARLs I love hearing all your advice and seeing all the rainbows, so keep the photos coming!x

Ladies all this sex talk did make me chuckle! :haha: Me and DH still LOVE sex! We did it gently during first tri, but still as adventurous as ever! Hee hee! He loves the bump and the big boobies too! But it's whatever works for you all, lots of sex, no sex, new positions, booby sex....as long as your happy!x

Ladies as for the whooping cough jab, I've declined it. This is obviously just my opinion. It scares the shit outta me that it has never been tested on pregnant women. I will be breast feeding so that will pass on maximum goodness and immunity and increase resistance to nasty germs/diseases. It's a tough decision, so definitely look into your options x

Welcome cgav! Hope your scan has gone well. First tri is tough, but keep positive and vent when needed! No question is too big or small!x

Hope, congrats and welcome back. Sending you 5th time lucky sticky wishes x

I'm well ladies. Loving pregnancy. Feel blooming! Bump is still all up front, enjoying showing it off! Baby is still so active! Since 23 weeks baby has established a routine, waking every 3 hrs for a half our wiggle, then sleeping again! Loves music and especially DH's voice! Amazing ladies, just amazing!xxx

*


----------



## sticky_wishes

Fili, I like the bugaboo donkey mono..my theory is I want another child so this can convert into a duo. Thinking ahead to save pennies! Folds easy, I tried it in John Lewis :) x

Kat, I have been keeping up with my beauty regime so far! I get my hair trimmed every 8 weeks, I like it up during the day anyway. I colour it myself. And I still get my regular wax every 5 weeks...eyebrows, legs and bikini. Makes me feel good and human! x

Mrs Mig, Edie is beautiful! x

Davies, I love the pics of Lexi! She is gorgeous and looks like a little character!x

Heart, your advice is always so thoughtful. So thanks! Glad Delilah is sleeping better x

Some ladies were discussing rlp. Gosh, I have had it from quite early on. And I even get a stitch in my ligaments if I walk too fast! I can't literally feel my ligaments stretching daily! I take it as a good sign!x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!!!

Welcome cvag & Hope!! Congrats on your bfp's & I wish you all the best in your pregnancies. 

I don't think I've yet shared a bump pic with you all so here it is. 21 weeks bump.(sorry if its a bit too big but I don't know how to make them smaller)

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/77564D6B-9459-40B2-ACD8-0B159564AA6F-368-0000001E555EBD97.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Madrid that's an AWESOME bump for 21 weeks! All out the front as well, so slim elsewhere. Looking good! Sticky great to hear from you too!


----------



## LeeC

What a lovely bump Madrid :)


----------



## KatM

Mrsmigg,
great news on your mw appt. you do see her far less than the rest of us seem to see our drs. I am now seeing mine every other week. again, i take that to mean that you are progressing brilliantly.
i have not been tested for the group b strep. i don't think we test for that till a bit later on here. what does it do if you have it? you said you had it last time.

Fili and missmigg,
glad i could make you both chuckle.

sticky,
good to hear from you. it's great that you and DH still love sex.
i declined the whooping cough jab after hours and hours of research. we might be the only 2, but everyone must do what they feel is right for themselves. i, too, will breast feed. the thing that stopped me from getting it was reading that there is no proof that we can pass on the immunity while pregnant. this along with the dicey classification by the CDC made me decide no. Plus, there is no outbreak currently where I live. 
Post a bump pic soon.

madrid,
looking good hon. all bump. nice and neat.


----------



## LeeC

Talk about chuckle Kat. I just mentioned to dh about booby sex, he just glared at me and said, what do you mean... a titty wank.
Needless to say he's not getting one now lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Those are good reasons Kat. They gave me some info with mine, and apparently in our area cases of it increased massively recently, so to me it seems wise. It also covers diphtheria and tetanus too. I don't blame you for deciding against it thought. We must all do what we feel is right and trust our instincts. Oh, also at my appointment she said baby is head down and in the right position, one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee - lol at titty wank. :haha:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Yes Kat, I agree. Each to their own opinion. I think we are the only two to decide against it. It's a tough and worrying decision but I'm happy and feel I have made the right choice for me.x

Lee- :haha: titty wank!x

Still gotta buy stuff...I have bought nothing so far! Need to work through my list!x


----------



## cgav1424

Mom - Great news about the induction and that your dad will be meet his granddaughter! 

Fitzy - A window into our uterus would be awesome!

Kat - We love Santa Monica! You're so lucky to be close to the shore... especially during the heat we just had! It was miserable inland and we're only 30 mins from the beach! And jealous about the massive, epic, earth-shattering, wall-quaking O! We're on the sexless bandwagon per doctor's orders and I don't know that DH would include a "titty wank" (lol) yet as the titty fairy was stingy with me and I'm still only a measly A cup... maybe later in pregnancy as with my other two, I did get to a C cup so there's hope yet!

Mrs. Mig - Why would they not test for Group B strep? Maybe since your daughter had it... they're just going to treat you with antibiotics prophylactically when you're in labor? I was induced with both of mine and they gave me antibiotics in my IV early on.

sticky - Glad your little has settled into a routine... hopefully it carries over out of the womb too!

Afm, whew! Everything looks good! Baby is measuring 8w2d and according to my LMP, I'm supposed to be 8w4d so growth is on track and heartbeat was thump-thumping away (we didn't hear it... just saw it). I'm still not letting myself get too excited or confident as second tri still seems so far away, but I'm getting more optimistic. Thank you for the support, ladies. It really is humbling and just makes me feel so good that all this positivity is out there in the universe for me and my little one... for all of us and all of our little ones!


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl: @titty wank Lee x thats something g would come out with too x

Kat & sticky I'm with you too no vaccines for me x think I've said before but I done loads of research when the hpv vaccine came out an omg it's bloody scary (please anyone with teenage daughters do your own research before they get it an not the nhs site) x lol ladies that are friends on fb if you google me you'll see the most horrendous pic of me with my daughter when I done a story for the sun news paper on the hpv vaccine :blush: also my youngest took a squint straight after her mmr one of the most common vaccine injuries dreading when I have o make the decision for this one x again though just my opinion my advice is to google google google then decide when you have all the info x 

Sticky I've relaxed since my scan on thurs an so have my purse strings!! Can't stop buying lol mostly all been bargains though x


----------



## Mrskg

Cgav x that's amazing news :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Lee,
Your DH missed out. Why on earth would a man glare about having some kind of penis action? Makes no sense to me. You were sweet to mention it. Feeling good? More relaxed?
My DH is a major boob man. I am usually a C, but at a DD+, this is very exciting for him. 

Cgav,
It was very hot inland. Even beachside it was in the 80's. DH and I just bummed on the beach in the water and under and umbrella.
Oh, the booby fairy hasn't visited yet. I'm sure you will get to a C again.
Yay, for a great scan!!!

mrskg,
what does squint mean? must be a british term. what happened after MMR? I will be skipping that one for sure and dosing them out separately over a stretch of time. I am not anti-vaccine, i just won't go by the cdc schedule. i am a bit on the alternative side.

missmigg,
i heard the UK is having a major outbreak of whooping cough. I know it is being offered free of charge. i do not blame you at all for feeling safer with the jab. if we were having a massive outbreak like we did in 2010 here in Cali, I would be highly likely to get it. the fact that we are in a very low year and last year had zero infant deaths for our humongous state of California (this yr we have even less cases) is what has stopped me the most from getting it. i also had my diphtheria and tetanus just a few yrs ago before visiting thailand. i was bummed to realize it most likely did NOT contain whooping cough. i wish it did.

pad,
don't keep us all waiting for your scan results on friday.


----------



## Mrskg

Kat a squint is a lazy eye it happened hours after jag her eyesight is fine but she has to wear glasses all the time to correct the eye x I def agree about giving it in separate doses you have to fight to get that here but I only learned all this after dd had it x my other 2 dd's had it without any problems so I do know we've prob just been unlucky but I still feel guilty that I done it to her Iykwim x


----------



## LeeC

Kat, he was glaring at me for calling it some booby love, he def wasn't turning it down lol... shame bless him, he was straight to the point with the his response. 
I asked him what the best part of pregnancy is so far and he said: big boobs!!! I hope he was joking. Men :/

Great news Cgav, congratulations on a great scan.

MrsKG, glad to hear you are having a splurge, bet you've bought lots of lovely things.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol Lee I think next time we meet we'll have to bring hubbys they have so much in common x I bought a lovely pram set it's black with sequence like it so much I've ordered the cosy toes to match lol think I must be all pink'd out everything I see seems to be black :wacko: love a bargain too pram set was 15 should be 35 an cosy toes was 18 should be 45 got them from a company on eBay :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Link to pram set much nicer irl x it sparkles an the bow is gorgeous I never noticed it in pic x

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/140795793538?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- That's awesome! I always had the best O's while pregnant! But no luck this pregnancy. :-( Hubby and I did some research together on positions and tried some out last night. It was fun, but we discovered we like the old standards. ;-)

MrsM- I can't believe they won't test you for GBS! That's insane! If you don't get a test you might try probiotics and garlic suppositories just to be safe and take some action against it. 

Sticky & Kat- You aren't alone. I won't get any vaccines while pregnant. :nope: Whooping cough is very rare where I am, so I'm not concerned at all.


----------



## KatM

mrskg,
no need to feel guilty. how could you have known?.. especially since your other children were fine. the thing with jabs is that they affect everyone differently and we just do not know. some can cause death, which is very chilling. oh squint, yes we use that here too.

Lee,
hahaha on him not turning it down. that makes more sense. um, i doubt he is kidding about the boobs. our men love big boobs. oh well, as long as they like the big bump as well.

mom2,
i am impressed that you and DH are soooo active after 6 kids!!! inspiration to us all.

mrskg,
i just saw your pram set. this whole time i thought you were all talking about strollers when you all said pram. i think you call strollers by a different name, but now i am not sure what.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- congrats on the major O! :haha: I actually got one this week from penetration alone, just like the good ol days before the bump! Woot! :D

Lee- titty wank! :haha:

Mom2- good for you and your OH still finding time for that with all those LOs! 

I think we do the Strep B test later here... Can't remember who was talking about it. 

As for te term 'pram', I think it is like their word for stroller, but I think prams are more what we would call a buggy...correct me if I'm wrong Brit girls, but isn't a traditional pram the larger, old fashioned style covered ones where the baby faces the pusher? I think what we call strollers in the US, the Brits would call carrycots or push chairs??? I could be way off lol this is what I've infered mostly from the Internet convos :p

Oh ladies, I'm gonna whine now! My lower back is fucking killing me!!! Ugh. I know what Heart must mean about parl guilt after baby is here cause I already have it! I feel like I shouldn't be allowed to bitch, but I'm feeling bigger and more uncomfortable every day! My damn back and neck are killing me and Bay is kicking so much at night that I can barely get to sleep! I would worry of course if she weren't kicking but geez! Im wondering when does this baby ever sleep!?! Okay, just needed a vent...anyways, my mom saved up a ton of my niece's baby clothes and brought me 2 huge bags full today. They're all realy nice and cute, no stains or worn out clothes at all; really nice second hand stuff. Been sorting and folding those all day but I keep having to take breaks cause my back hurts, which is annoying cause I'd like to just get it all done and put away. Also, anyone in 3rd tri have period-like cramps? I'm a damn mess today! thanks for putting up with me girls :)

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/0AA0718E-6C1B-4B0D-90F9-41363BE0CC6A-422-0000005EADDD0148.jpg

I think this kid has enough clothes for a long time! At least this saves us $!


----------



## heart tree

Great news Cgav! I'll add you to the front page! 

Someone else had a scan today too I think. Did I miss it?

Madrid, gorgeous bump! I must admit, I loved my bump and miss it at times. 

I had the whooping cough vaccine 2 years ago as my doctor suggested I get it before my next pregnancy. When I was pregnant this time a new doc suggested I get it after I gave birth. 2 separate docs recommended it when I wasn't pregnant. Interesting. 

Tuckie, complain away. Pregnancy is hard work! Delilah was a little maniac inside me. Things haven't changed. She moves constantly. I think Bay might be the same! LOL!

Lee I've given many an evil eye to pregnant women in my past. When I was visibly pregnant, I was walking down the street one day and two women were walking towards me. One woman didn't blink an eye at me. The other gave me the most evil look. I wanted to scoop her up and hug her and tell her I didn't mind. I knew the look well. She must have suffered a loss. It's funny because I still sometimes find myself doing it. I guess at my age and with my history, the chances of me ever having another child are slim. And old habits die hard. I wonder if I'll ever be able to see a pregnant woman without being a little jealous.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

tuckie27 said:


> Kat- congrats on the major O! :haha: I actually got one this week from penetration alone, just like the good ol days before the bump! Woot! :D
> 
> Lee- titty wank! :haha:
> 
> Mom2- good for you and your OH still finding time for that with all those LOs!
> 
> I think we do the Strep B test later here... Can't remember who was talking about it.
> 
> As for te term 'pram', I think it is like their word for stroller, but I think prams are more what we would call a buggy...correct me if I'm wrong Brit girls, but isn't a traditional pram the larger, old fashioned style covered ones where the baby faces the pusher? I think what we call strollers in the US, the Brits would call carrycots or push chairs??? I could be way off lol this is what I've infered mostly from the Internet convos :p
> 
> Oh ladies, I'm gonna whine now! My lower back is fucking killing me!!! Ugh. I know what Heart must mean about parl guilt after baby is here cause I already have it! I feel like I shouldn't be allowed to bitch, but I'm feeling bigger and more uncomfortable every day! My damn back and neck are killing me and Bay is kicking so much at night that I can barely get to sleep! I would worry of course if she weren't kicking but geez! Im wondering when does this baby ever sleep!?! Okay, just needed a vent...anyways, my mom saved up a ton of my niece's baby clothes and brought me 2 huge bags full today. They're all realy nice and cute, no stains or worn out clothes at all; really nice second hand stuff. Been sorting and folding those all day but I keep having to take breaks cause my back hurts, which is annoying cause I'd like to just get it all done and put away. Also, anyone in 3rd tri have period-like cramps? I'm a damn mess today! thanks for putting up with me girls :)
> 
> https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/0AA0718E-6C1B-4B0D-90F9-41363BE0CC6A-422-0000005EADDD0148.jpg
> 
> I think this kid has enough clothes for a long time! At least this saves us $!


Wow! I'm jealous of your bags of clothes! Especially that onesie with the cherries on it! So cute!!!
I've had the "period cramps" lately. Sometimes they get pretty bad, but they go away so I'm not worried. A couple of my labors started with cramps, so I get a little excited, but nothing yet. :nope:


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks mom2 :)
Glad I'm not alone with the period-esque cramping. How's your lower back? I feel like an old cripple! 

We're lucky to have my niece in the family. She'll be 2 in February so Bay will always have hand-me-downs from her. My OH and I are both pretty frugal and see nothing wrong with second hand clothing, especially when it comes from family. It'll save us a fortune too cause kids grow out of stuff so fast, it seems wasteful to spend money on their clothing anyways :p I'm sure you can relate with your crew. 

Have you packed your bag yet?!? :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Ohhh that's lovely mrskg! 

:yipee: cgav! :wohoo: I'd start getting excited if I were you!! I was 1 day behind at my first scan but the consultant literally signed me off and said this would be my rainbow baby at 6 weeks 4 days. Then at my 12 week scan I was 5 days ahead!!


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie love the clothes!! So sorry you're feeling it Atm tho :hug: 

.... 45 minutes after a strong cup of Tetley's tea (tea like it ought to be ey mrs mig?) and I am relieved of a heavenly bm! Sigh! I am one happy preggo and ready to get ready for work now!!!! 

.... Oh the glamour! :kiss:


----------



## filipenko32

Heart if you do want another bambino then why don't you start trying now or is that totally out of the question with the level of energy needed to look after lovely Delilah? I don't think your age is an issue if you start trying now, I know you're more fertile post partum!! I will be jumping on that bandwagon! I have been told that i will not necessarily have more mc's either. Or are you not that bothered really. One thing is for sure, if you do really want a second child if you don't try you def won't get! My friend is three months preggo 8 months after a c section! She's very tired but coping ok. Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- My lower back is okay. It tends to get worse when I'm cramping or if I'm out walking alot. I have to stop and sit down alot. Oh well, almost done!
Oh, I love hand me downs! I don't have any family so i'll be shopping for all my clothes, but I buy almost everything second-hand! I hate paying full price!
No, I haven't packed my bag yet! :dohh: My hubby actually asked me about it today! He said he'd have no idea what to do if I went into labor, as we haven't talked about it and he asked if I had my bag packed yet. So I guess I'd better get on it. When I told hubby I hadn't done it because I couldn't pick which bag to use he looked at me like I was insane! He said, there's tons of bags upstairs, just pick one! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's funny Mom2! Men wouldn't understand something like that at all. Seriously though, pack that bag!
Fili, glad the tea did the trick! 
Tuckie I have been getting period cramps as well. Even in 3rd tri it's worrying isn't it? The clothes are gorgeous. My cousin has a little girl a couple of years older than Edie and we get tonnes of clothes given, I hardly ever have to buy her anything. It's marvellous. 
I'm tired today and my arm hurts from the flu jab!


----------



## pink80

Cgav - congrats on the scan - brilliant news!

Tuckie - I have been having period like cramps too, sometimes they are worse then others, must be lots going on down there now....

Lee/Kat - my other half would call it a 'titty wank' too, in fact I did in my head when Kat was describing it :haha: We haven't really DTD muh during this pregnancy, I'm the one who normally has the high sex drive and pushes for it, my DH isn't as interested as some men. Plus now he feels weird about it, with the bump and baby kicking away.

Fili - I'm sure that BM will make you feel loads better, it always does for me. I've been taking lacatulose, it's a life saver!

AFM - still got slightly brown discharge, lost another piece of 'brown mucus' about the size of a 50 pence this time. I'm convinced it must be my plug, but I'm trying not to get too worried about it. Just going to take it easy when I can.

I got a bag of second hand clothes yesterday - paid £15 and got - 2 pram/snow suits, 12 vests, 10 sleep suits, 5 hats, 4 pairs of mittens, 2 pairs of booties :happydance: bubs definitely has enough new born clothes now. We are going to get the final bits for my bag this weekend and then get that all packed after what happened at the weekend, definitely feeling like this baby will try and come early now.

Got my flu jab today, hope it doesn't hurt too much !


----------



## bumpyplease

Love the clothes stash tuckie!! I loved washing all my baby bits and folding it or hanging it up ready!! A is still to small to fit most of it but at least he will have clothes to last a while!

Yay so happy for you cgav!!!

Mom2 PACK THAT BAG!!!!!!! Lol 

Can't believe how many of u are into 3rd tri now it's fantastic!!!!

Fili you are right what happened to me is VERY rare and usually happens after a previous c sec scar or abdo surgery scar ruptures and I haven't had either!!! Basically as my uterus was growing it was attaching to the side of my stomach and causing tears. Thankfully they were able to repair my uterus and not remove it. Both me and A were very lucky! I hope I'm not alarming anyone though as the chance of it happening is soooo low xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone....

Pink , Just incase our babies decide to make an early appearance I decided to take a visit over to the premature babies section of this forum. Its so reassuring as all babies born at this stage even from about 27 weeks onwards are absolutely fine. 
At this stage we really have nothing to worry about. You should have a read.
I know its still not ideal but all your really looking at is a few weeks in hospital.
My baby was estimated to be 4lbs at 30 weeks so at my next growth scan next week Im expecting it to be between 5-6lbs, the bigger the better Im reckoning.

Wise decision to pack your hospital bag aswell, it does no harm. Ive had mines packed for about 3 weeks now.

When I go to my clinic appointment with my consultant next Wednesday I am going to insist that he makes a birth plan for me as Im certain Im not going to go full term. Plus the fact that Im on aspirin and clexane they need to have it planned ideally before I go into labour myself as the injections need to be stopped 24 hours before.
My consultant has always said at 36 weeks we'll start to discuss birth plans but I feel thats too late.

I think it sounds like you are losing your mucous plug slowly bit by bit, hopefully you will have another few weeks yet.
Ive not really lost anymore mucous as yet but just feel a bit wetter in general with some clearish discharge. Im feeling lots of movement though. If Im concerned at all I will be phoning the hospital again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just and Pink, I hope both your babies hang in for as long as possible. Just, sounds like you did the right thing going to the prem babies section, to reassure yourself. 
Pink the flu jab didn't hurt at all but my arm is still quite achey.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kat x here a pram is like a carrycot that they can sleep in an a buggy is what I think you call a stroller x

Tuckie love all the clothes 2 of my friends with baby girls are giving me their newborn stuff cant wait x 

Fili yay for tetley an bm lol x

Mom2 get that bag packed lol x 

Mrsmig :hugs: hoe your arm better soon my arm an leg still killing me from the anti sickness jags I got 3 months ago def wasn't worth the 8 hours sickness free lol x


----------



## sara1

Hi everyone- 

Cgav- Glad to hear you had a good scan.

Kat- Seriously jealous of the big O! Keeping everything crossed for your Dh's business launch today... Hopefully it'll take off and you can start thinking seriously about house-hunting!

Lee- 'titty wank':rofl: I quite enjoyed that!

Tuckie- Love all the great clothes you got! My mom's bring my niece's old stuff when she comes out after the birth and I'm supper psyched.

Fili- I'm jealous of your bm... something I never thought I'd say! I've been taking lactulose but it just gives me the most horrendous gas :sick: We're also planning on TTC almost straight away... I'd like to give my body 6 months first... but I realize this is what I say now before the baby has arrived... 

On the vaccination front- I asked my dr and he said there hasn't been an outbreak of whooping cough here in Greece so not to sorry about it. I am looking into an alternative vaccination schedule for the baby though... assuming I can successfully breastfeed.

Just, Pink- I'm sending you're babies strict instructions to stay put for a few more weeks!! It sounds like you both have things well under control though and that's very good. I'm also going to go check out the premies thread, just for reassurance.


Afm, Had my scan yesterday and everything appears to be just fine. They estimate her weight at 2.2kilos (4.5 pounds). She was sucking her thumb the entire time :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

Sara that's a great weight :thumbup: x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, thats a good weight, its reassuring that at this stage it is indeed a proper baby. 

Id recommend anyone to go have a look at the premature babies section. It really cheered me up yesterday, real success stories. Some of the babies are real miracles born at 24 weeks or 23+6 and have thrived! It puts it in perspective that when babies that tiny and fragile can make it our bruisers at 4 and 5 lbs can definetely do it.
I also read someone say that her daughter was born at 32+5 and weighed over 6lbs...thats a brilliant weight. All babies do indeed grow at different rates.
You just need to look at how some babies that go full term only weight 5 and 6lb whilst others are 8,9 and 10 lbs, its quite strange.


----------



## sara1

Mrskg, Just- Thanks! I did feel quite reassured when he told me... at my previous scan 2 weeks ago she was 1.7 kilos so she's packing it on now. He estimates she'll weigh in a little over 3 kilos at 38 weeks (my section date). Just- what you said about weights being very different from baby to baby regardless of gestation is so true. My sister's first born weighed in at just under 6 pounds at 42 weeks, her third was just over 8lbs at 39 weeks.


----------



## LeeC

Just & Pink. My sisters baby Noah, was 4llb 11, born 7.5 weeks early, his due date was 31 October. He is home now and doing well, he was in the preemie ward for about 12 days and is now 5llb 8oz and doing very well.
Hope this helps x.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, ladies. Today is the day! Keep me accountable! I have nothing to do today so I'm gonna pack my bag! Then I"m going to put up the furniture in Gloriana's room! I'm 38 weeks tomorrow! I need to get on this stuff! I think the lingering fear of not actually having a baby to bring home is still getting in my way. I've bought everything I need, I've had an amazing baby shower, I've painted the nursery, but it STILL doesn't feel real! Ugh, PARL. :-(

Last night a friend of mine came over to paint "Sleeping Beauty's Castle" on Gloriana's nursery wall. She's no where near done, but it looks amazing already! My little princess is going to have an awesome nursery!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies. Advice and experiences needed from mums to be late 30's/early 40's re. NT scan, CVS and amnio. 
I have been discussing this with hubby as we had a letter and some info sent from the hopsital regarding testing.
A couple of us have been discussing it on BnB too, so would be extremely helpful. 
So far we have decided against it but would like to know that we have fully explored this. The worry and risk of m/c with these tests freaks me out big time. 
I have already stressed myself reading on Dr Google!
Thanks x


----------



## Mrskg

Lee my reasoning for doing the nt was I think I'd worry more not knowing if something was wrong x I really don't know if I would have done amnio though x


----------



## LeeC

Hope has just posted a couple of good links in RM thread and Rap has given me some info re Prof Nicolaides at Kings, obviously this has sparked a Google frenzy and tbh I am now stressing about making the decision blah blah . 
I think I just need to concentrate on getting past my booking in scan next Thursday, bloodyhell PARL is so stressful.


----------



## sara1

Lee- We had the NT exam and associated bloodwork. When we got our percentages back for downs etc (around 1:1500) we decided against an amnio (which has a miscarriage risk of about 1:200)- even though my dr wanted us to do one because of my age (I'm 37). We would never have done CVS which has a miscarriage rate of 1:50 but would have done an amnio if the downs/trisomy risk had come back much higher. We struggled with the decision a lot though and tbh I was bricking it before the NT scan to the point that I burst into tears when they tech said the measurement was around 2cm. After, I managed to get the MaterniT21 Plus blood test done when I was in the States- just for reassurance. It comes down to an incredibly personal choice: If you knew for sure, would you terminate for trisomy 13, 18 or 21? If not, is knowing beforehand worth the miscarriage risk? Honestly I can think of no decision that's more personal or difficult to make! :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, thanks for the reassurance re. your sisters baby and how well he is doing, that great to hear.

Dont stress yourself out doing all of your research and coming to a decision about getting test done. It sounds like good advice given so far by the ladies on here.

I know Im a bit younger at 30 but we decided not to get any tests done as it dosent come back with a definite yes or no answer and would only be another thing for me to worry about on top of all my other issues that make me higher risk.
We knew personally for us that it wasnt going to make a difference if the baby had downs syndrome etc. but I know that trisomy problems are a whole different issue if they are incompatible with life.

The midwives at Wishaw told me that it was absolutely fine that I declined the tests and that the 20 week anomaly scan would generally pick up on anything wrong.

I would also imagine that you will be similar to be in that you will have extra reassurance scans if you are under consultant care and these scans will pick up on anything.

Im sure you'll reach the right decision and Im sure you will have nothing to worry about!


----------



## LeeC

Sara, dh an I have discussed DS, a good friend of mines sister has DS and I love her to pieces so no we would not terminate, the thing that worries me is heart defects and baby notsurving due to this, I was talking briefly about this earlier and I worry about that as I know someone who was told her baby had a seriosu heart defect associated with DS and that the baby would not survive. It's a heart wrenching decision to make.
I would def not consider CVS that m/c rate frightens the life out of me and tbh Mark and I had decided against amnio too. I wasinterested to read about Kings hospital, I willseeif I can post the link on here that Hope put on RM thread earlier.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, I just had to double check when you said you were at Wishaw next week. My growth scan and consultant appointment is on the Wednesday and your the Thursday. I thought for a minute we were the same day and our paths would maybe cross.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Just, I was reading about the anomoly scan too, you're right I'm such a worrier at the best of times, I'm sure it will be fine. I will speak to them at Wishaw when I'm there. I did mention to Louise that The Princess Royal had sent me all the info and it was a bit scary and she couldn't believe they had sent it out so soon, I was only like 6 weeks. Thanks, we really need to meet for a chat some time x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, Im sure we def. will meet some time, that would be good.

That is extremely early for Glasgow Royal to have sent you that out and yes it is scary reading all about it.

Im am quite sure that as much as the risk is higher with age, in the grand scheme of things these issues will still be relatively rare.

I think extra tests could worry the hell out of you. As I mentioned normal scans will generally pick up on things being wrong but again just because they warn you of a potential problem does not mean that it is set in stone.

Im going off topic a bit about this but I now know of 3 people that were scared shitless as scans were showing things to be wrong with their babies kidneys. Such as being enlarged or too small and that it could mean several things even down to the baby not going to survive or going to be on lifelong dialysis. Two of the babys were born with absolutely no kidney issues or health problems at all.

The 3rd person is someone that I know of that is still pregnant and after several scares at scans the kidneys now seem to be fine! Nothing is set in stone when they fear the worst.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee you'd only have the amnio if your nuchal fold scan was high and blood tests showed high risk. I had a blood test and the result was 1:47,000 or something like that and the nuchal fold was thin so there is just no way I'd go for amnio too after that if you see what I mean? I wanted the tests as me and hubs would abort if there was something wrong but obviously that's just our decision. The nuchal scan and blood tests are obviously risk free but amnio isn't so I wouldn't go for that if there turns out to be no indication iykwim xxx

Also as just says I think despite age once you get past a successful scan it's extremely rare for there to be something wrong and I've also read about people on b and b in their 20's having problems like downs etc so I think it's swings and roundabouts tbh. It's your personal stat that is important and I think they class high risk as anything higher than 1 in 10 or maybe 1 in 50


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't have it. I didn't want the extra worry as I know it would stress me out too much, and there is no way I would have gone for the amnio. I really wrestled with the decision and the sonographer at my 12 week scan could see that, and she had a good look anyway and reassured me that from what she could see everything looked ok.


----------



## LeeC

Thank you all for your input, PARL really is stressful, especially for an obsessive like me. I think I'm going to try and put this to the back of my mind now and just enjoy being pregnant til my scan next Thursday, perhaps some more Ebay therapy. 

I really appreciate all your input though x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

Tuckie,
So many adorable clothes. She has more clothes than me now. Sorry you are really feeling it. I assume you are doing cat/cow yoga move and that is not bringing on relief. Whine away. It must be tough. Grey kicks all night long too, but it's not usually strong enough to wake me. I just notice when I am flipping sides, etc... 
I have lucked out with zero back pain, but I have also been doing yoga and core strengthening the entire pregnancy, so that might have helped. Hope it eases. You are almost there hon. Final stretch!

Fili,
Love the daily bm update. Haha, us preggars are so funny.

Pink,
I don't blame you for not feeling in the mood. At least DH isn't pestering you all the time while you are not in the mood. My DH would not really push, push me, but he is ALWAYS up for it. 

Good attitude on not getting too worked up. You and just are in the safe zone. 

Bumpy,
I am so grateful that you and Alfie are both okay. That is so scary.
I assumed that you must have had a scar from something.

Just,
Good detective work to calm yours and Pink's nerves. 

Sara,
His business has launched. We will see what happens from here on out. Hopefully you will have the BIGGEST O ever after the baby is born and you are all healed. Nothing like 9+months of build up.

We are planning on TTC within about 6 months too.

Yay for a fantastic scan and solid weight. Did you buy post C-Section panties? I heard good things about them. I bought 2 that double as just supportive panties.

Mom2,
I don't think any of us will feel 100% until our babies are safely, nestled in our arms. Get packing.

Lee,
I skipped all testing because we would not terminate. Since you said you won't terminate with DS, I would say skip it. Too many people sweat results and wish they had not. At the structural ultra-sound at 20 weeks, they look at every chamber of the heart to make sure it is healthy. They also look at all organs. I got a soft-marker for DS at my structural, but it is also very common in Asians. It freaked me out for weeks and I let it go. I want my baby no matter what and know he is healthy organ and heart wise. That is what matters.

A woman in my mom's group almost lost her baby with CVS. She was on bed-rest for over a month with bleeding. She thought for sure she was going to lose the baby after years and years of TTC. I have no idea why she wanted a CVS. I am guessing that her and her hubby knew they would terminate if something was wrong and didn't want to wait past 1st tri. It is all so personal.

That test that Sara took in the states is popular now. It is more accurate and non-invasive. I turned it down. My new drs really pushed for me to be tested, but i declined. i knew there was nothing that DH and i were going to do no matter what results we got, so why freak out. even the structural ultra-sound freaked me out.

afm,
celebrating DH's new business launch over a delicious, sushi dinner with friends tonight. this afternoon i am going to my mom's group. no cooking for me today besides eggs at breakfast. i spent ALL afternoon cooking yesterday and am done. i made homemade peanut butter oatmeal cookies, peach pie, strawberry pie, eggplant croquettes and roasted cauliflower. i wanted homemade, organic sweets and to treat DH since he has been working like a mad man to launch his business on 10-10. i love double numbers. Little Wifey deserves a day off.


----------



## LeeC

Kat, you are a domestic goddess, hope you all enjoy it sounds delicious.

Thanks for the post too x


----------



## heart tree

filipenko32 said:


> Heart if you do want another bambino then why don't you start trying now or is that totally out of the question with the level of energy needed to look after lovely Delilah? I don't think your age is an issue if you start trying now, I know you're more fertile post partum!! I will be jumping on that bandwagon! I have been told that i will not necessarily have more mc's either. Or are you not that bothered really. One thing is for sure, if you do really want a second child if you don't try you def won't get! My friend is three months preggo 8 months after a c section! She's very tired but coping ok. Xxx

Fili, I couldn't even think about a second one at this point. It is such hard work with one! The fact that I only have one tube and I have adenomyosis complicates things for me enormously. Not to mention I'm 38 on Friday. We also live in one of the most expensive places and we simply can't afford to live on one income. I would like a second in a few years, but honestly I think time is running out for me. If Delilah is the only child I'll ever have, I'm more than content. She's my world.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lee- Like Kat I also declined all testing. I am a firm Christian believer and would never take my baby's life. If I only get to hold my little girl for a few minutes before she passes from an awful disease, that's a few minutes I will cherish. That being said, it is a personal decision. I know many people would make a choice different from mine. Its not an easy choice. 

Kat- Wow, so impressed! I HATE to cook! Hubby made tacos for dinner last night and I didn't have to do a thing! I was in heaven!

AFM- I picked out a bag and I'm halfway packed. That's progress ladies!! 
Gloriana is being awesome today! She's kicking and dancing like last week, very reassuring! I'm SOOOO hungry today! Its weird, my tummy will not be satisfied!


----------



## sara1

Kat- Homemade peanut butter oatmeal cookies sound divine!!!!!! Are they wonderful and chewy? Can I have the recipe?
Enjoy your sushi night out!

Mom2- I love to cook but the idea of having dh do all the work is truly appealing! Well done on packing progress.

Afm- Dh just gave me a foot rub... bliss


----------



## heart tree

LeeC said:


> Hi Ladies. Advice and experiences needed from mums to be late 30's/early 40's re. NT scan, CVS and amnio.
> I have been discussing this with hubby as we had a letter and some info sent from the hopsital regarding testing.
> A couple of us have been discussing it on BnB too, so would be extremely helpful.
> So far we have decided against it but would like to know that we have fully explored this. The worry and risk of m/c with these tests freaks me out big time.
> I have already stressed myself reading on Dr Google!
> Thanks x

Lee, I asked a lot of questions, did a lot of research and decided that I would do the blood work and the NT scan. If something looked off on the NT scan, I would do CVS. My hospital has a 1:250 chance of problems doing CVS. But my NT scan and bloods came back with better odds than 1:250 for Downs and Trisomy, so I decided against CVS. Then I did bloods again and my 20 week scan. I also decided that I would do amnio if something looked wrong. But all of my results came back even better than the first time so I decided against amnio as well. I have friends who are over 35 who just did CVS regardless. I was too scared to introduce any foreign object near the baby if I didn't have to. It's a touch decision. I know for myself and DH, we didn't want to carry a baby that wasn't compatible with the world longer than we had to, nor did we feel capable of raising a child with severe birth defects. But other couples feel differently and refuse all tests. It's really personal. You could simply do the NT scan and blood work if you want some information. Those are both non-invasive tests. But if you get results you don't like, you might be even more anxious. I know someone who was told from the NT scan and bloods that she had a 1:6 chance of having a baby with Downs. She didn't do CVS or amnio. Her daughter doesn't have Down's or anything else. The scan and bloods aren't perfect, but they can help inform you.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! I logged on earlier and meant to get back to everyone, but DD woke up shortly after and my day began. So, after working in DD's classroom and a dental appointment (I love getting my teeth cleaned!)... I'm ready to post!

Tuckie - can't believe how much your LO has already! She's a lucky girl and you're a lucky mama for not having to buy so much stuff! One thing I've learned from both my kids is that hand me downs are awesome! Especially with the onesies and things that just tend to get peed on, pooped on and spit up on. :)

Fili - thank you! I'm still in that between stage of excited and terrified. I keep thinking I'll feel better after my next appointment and the appointment after that... but I haven't yet. I don't know why. My hubby is being so sweet and supportive and optimistic and he really thinks all is going to be fine, but I just won't let myself believe it yet. Btw, I'm going to have to go get me some tea. I am in dire need of a satisfying bm!

Mom - good job picking a bag! I was going to say that if you didn't pack soon then your hubs would've shown up to the hospital with all your stuff in a Target bag! Lol. And the nursery sounds gorgeous!

pink and all other third tri ladies - Hope your babies stay in there and cook a little longer. The preemie thread sounds like a great place for reassurance. My niece and nephew (fraternal twins) were born at 27 weeks at a little over a pound and a little under a pound and they'll be healthy, awesome, attitude-filled 13 year olds in 10 days. :) 

Sara - GREAT weight at 32 weeks!

Just - DS was born full term at 5 lbs 15 oz. he was a tiny, skinny, scrawny thing... 11 years later and he still is, come to think of it. I'm only 5'1" and hubs is 5'10" so poor boy must be taking after me in height. Hopefully he'll have a growth spurt in high school. 

Heart - thanks for adding me to the front page. :) And the great part about TTC a second child is there's no pressure. Our TTC woes have been fairly recent. We started trying three years ago and this was after conceiving both children quite simply. With DS, I was on the pill (and took it religiously) so he was a bit of a surprise. And with DD, I got off the pill when my OB/GYN told me it would probably take 6 months or so for my cycle to regulate and for us to get pregnant... And I was pregnant the next month. So, when TTC our third became an issue, it was mind boggling. But after every BFN and even after every loss... I could just look at my two children and count my blessings. It didn't matter if we had another because those two kids and my husband are my world. So, no matter what happens... Even with this pregnancy... I know I'll be okay because I have those faces to wake up to and fall asleep to every night. :) So, when you decide to jump on the TTC train again... just have fun! The trying's the best part! ;)

Kat - yay for hubby's launch and double yay for sushi! Sounds so good right now! Nothing but good thoughts and positive business mojo for you and DH!

Lee - I originally thought we'd get the NT scan and associated blood work, but not entirely sure now. My best friend is 29 weeks pregnant and did the quad screen test in her 18th week and her AFP came back abnormally elevated which put her baby at higher risk for neural tube defects. She got referred to a high risk OB, had more scans done, more bloodwork and they could find nothing wrong with the baby. But her AFP was still crazy high (in her 22nd or so week, her level was supposed to be at 6 and it was 331) so since they could find nothing wrong with the baby, elevated AFP could be indicative of a liver tumor on her so she had to go in for even more ultrasounds and more bloodwork. And still, they could find nothing wrong with her... which is great, of course, but she's been nothing but stressed out for the last 11 weeks of her pregnancy. The worst part is that this is her last pregnancy (as she has two beautiful girls already and this one's a boy) and she can't even enjoy it. So, I'm not sure what tests (if any) we'll do. I've decided that if we make it to 11-12 weeks, then I'll decide about all those tests. I know for sure I wouldn't get an amino or CVS, but we're still on the fence about the NT scan. My doctor is also really great at giving advice and being truthful and honest so I know he'll tell me if he thinks I should get the tests or not. Yes, being PARL is crazy stressful, but I can't help on comment on what a great mother you already are with all your worrying and researching. :) 

Hi to everyone else and DH was working on the computer so I typed all this on my phone so excuse the typos.


----------



## fitzy79

cgac..didn't get a chance to say :hi: and welcome you yet! Congrats on a great scan. Your attitude is to be admired and I really hope you're hanging out here for the long haul!!

Lee, it's very hard deciding on whether or not to have the NT test done, never mind anything else. We weren't offered the NT screening but could have requested it ourselves. We decided against it as figured it would cause more stress in a pregnancy that was already proving stressful and complicated enough at that time. I was very worried coming up to the anomaly scan in case any major defects were found. I had even read that sometimes, pregnancies that have experienced a lot of bleeding from hematomas (ie me!). could potentially show white mark in bowel on the big scan and, as this is a soft marker for DS, it could cause unnecessary worry. At least I was aware of this and thankfully all was ok. Anyway, I digress but just to say that I hope a decision coes easily to you over the next while. :hugs:

Mom2..go you on the bag packing!!!

Pink and Just, your babies are little fighters...they're not known as Rainbows for nothing..if they come early (which am hoping they won't!) I have every faith that they'll be perfectly fine. The statistics are in your favour all the way!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

So, I've hit a snag. I put my crib up, but while trying to put the bedding on I discovered that I'd given the window valances to my seamstress instead of the bed canopy! :dohh:
I don't even plan on using the window valances!! I had her remove the yellow trim and sew on a tulle underskirt to make it more "princessy". Now I have to have her redo all that work! Ugh.


----------



## tuckie27

Girls, I jinxed myself bitching about how much Baylyn had been moving and keeping me up at night. I barely felt her all night and I've only felt 4 kicks all day ad they were little ones, not like her usual hard ones. Now I'm in a panic. Called Dr N and his assistant called back and said to drink a soda and lay on left side and see how many kicks I get in an hour and then call he back. I'm 2/3 way through the soda and I've felt one measly kick :/ sorry for the selfish post. Will catch up and post again later...


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Is Bay usually up now? Grey sleeps almost all day. I read it is normal for a slow down here and there... a tired day. Do you have a doppler? If not can DH put his ear to your belly and tap out the beats and then you count them. Sending you tons of prayers. If you don't feel right, go to the hospital. I will stalk for an update.

CGav,
It's great to hear that you are relaxed, somewhat, about this pregnancy knowing you have 2 wonderful children at home. I hope to feel this way about #2.

Sara,
sounds like DH is out of the dog house. 
I followed this recipe exactly except I used evaporated cane juice for all of the sugar (that is all i have). When I make them again, I will add in more PB, go half and half on the oats and flour (3/4C each) and more chocolate chips (never enough). DH and I really like the cookies... just could use a little tweaking for my tastes. I LOVE PB and chocolate... my cookies need to be intensely decadent! 

Bake only for 10 min for nice, chewy cookies. Oh, I used all White Whole Wheat and it was fine. Probably tastes better with just white as most cookies do.

Original recipe makes 3 dozen
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup white sugar
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup peanut butter
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 egg
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup rolled oats
1 cup semisweet chocolate chips


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).
In a medium bowl, cream together the butter, white sugar and brown sugar until smooth. Stir in the peanut butter, vanilla and egg until well blended. Combine the flour, baking soda and salt; stir into the batter just until moistened. Mix in the oats and chocolate chips until evenly distributed. Drop by tablespoonfuls on to lightly greased cookie sheets.
Bake for 10 to 12 minutes in the preheated oven, until the edges start to brown. Cool on cookie sheets for about 5 minutes before transferring to wire racks to cool completely.

Mom2,
Good job getting half way there. Your lucky DH cooks. Mine has cooked once in years of marriage and it was a bit of a disaster.

Heart,
I will be happy with one child. I think we are going to try for 2, but I understand where you are coming from about living in one of the most expensive places. That weighs on me. Keep all your baby stuff just in case a surprise does occur. Hope things between you and Tim are getting better.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie I remember Delilah having some lazy days. I hope that's all it is. Please keep us posted. <3


----------



## cazi77

Tuckie hope everything is ok! I had monitoring last sunday as Freya was very quiet and would not move - it can be scary but more than likely all is ok. You have done the right thing contacting your midwife.

Just had a quick read through - I didn't have the NT test or quad screening. I decided I didn't want to know and stress over it. A lot of the tests were a 1 in xx statistic and there was no way I would have an amnio to find out for sure.

AFM we are doing well at home. Still finding breastfeeding hard and have resorted to using a nipple shield. She seems to be doing well and didn't loose too much of her birth weight at her check - went from 6lb 3 to 5lb 14 so hoping on friday she might have gained a little bit.

Hope everyone is well
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20121010-00094.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tuckie27

Well the first 45-50 mins of the hour I only got 2 light kicks, but then the last 10 mins she gave me 4 hard ones in a row. Whew. I called back and Dr N is not concerned. He says to keep monitoring and call back if I get concerned again. Heart, his assistant used the term 'lazy day' too. I feel a little better now. I wouldn't have been so worried if it weren't for the fact that she's normally sooo active! Thanks for the support ladies :) My OH was so worried too. Normally she responds immediately to his voice so he was trying to talk to her and rubbing my belly and when that wasn't working we got really worried cause she always kicks when OH talks to my tummy. We were so relieved when she finally gave us some decent movement!

Kat- those cookies sound amazing! I think I'd omit the chocolate. I have a strange thing about not liking PB and chocolate together, but I like them both on their own!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Thanks for the status update. I was seriously worried and Googling for you.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi back Fitzy! You and me both hope I'm hanging out here for the long haul!!! :) 

Kat - Being PARL is still scary as all heck and beyond stressful as this baby is already so intensely loved and wanted so I know I'll be devastated if, heaven forbid, anything should happen. I just hope for all you ladies when you're TTC #2 or subsequent babies that it takes the edge off. I know it got to the point when we were TTC that we would DTD even if we weren't in the mood because I knew I was ovulating and it just took all of the fun out of it. As I was scheduled for a hysteroscopy the week I got my BFP, we weren't trying so I know this LO was conceived out of nothing but love and wanting to have a little fun. :) 

tuckie - Maybe Bay's just tired for being up all night! I pray that's all it is. Keep us updated and I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## cgav1424

Cazi - Freya is beautiful! Congraulations!

Tuckie - You updated as I was typing! Thank you for the update... I'm so glad you got a couple of hard kicks out of her!


----------



## tuckie27

Cazi- Freya is adorable! I can't wait to meet my little girl! Thanks for the reassurance :)

Cgav- I don't think I congratulated you on your scan yet :) great news! 

Mom2- sorry your pregnancy brain sent the wrong thing to the seamstress, but im sure it will all look great eventually anyways :) Yay for picking a bag. That's progress! :haha:

Sara- yay for a good scan and great weight for LO too! I think you're next after mom2. I have a feeling I'll go all the way and then some lol

Pink/just- I hope your LOs don't try to come early on you! Glad there's reassurance on the preemie threads though. We certainly don't want babies coming early but luckily we have come a long way in medicine and helping those preemies thrive :)

Lee- I know im in my late 20s, but I just got the blood tests (I think they called it the 'penta' or something like that) I declined the others as we decided we wouldn't terminate either way.

Kat- :hugs: so sweet of you to google for me! Thanks to all the ladies for your support and love too! You're the best :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Phew Tuckie!

Cgav, well done for jumping right in. Isn't it nice to join this group officially?

Kat I'm on a dairy free diet for my babe right now. No butter, cheese, yogurt, milk. Boo hoo! No delicious cookies for me! I did find an awesome coconut milk ice cream with agave nectar instead of sugar. It tastes just like chocolate but isn't. Yum!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Cazi, she's gorgeous! Don't worry about the nipple shield. I never thought I'd be able to wean from mine, but I did a few weeks ago. I'm actually nursing shield free as I type this. Be gentle on yourself. It's hard work.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Cazi- She's gorgeous!! Keep going with the breast feeding. Sometimes its 2 steps forward, 1 step back. 

Tuckie- So glad bay woke up for you and started moving! I know exactly how scary that is. Yesterday and the day before Glori didn't move hardly at all! When I woke up yesterday morning I was ready to head to the hospital, but she gave me just enough movement to keep me home. Then last night she danced like crazy, and danced this morning too! I pray Bay gives you that kind of reassurance as well!

I got my birthing gown, maternity pillow, and robe all washed and lying out to dry for my bag. So progress is still happening! Now I'm going through Glori's clothes to see what all I have and what I still need. 
My son said he really would love it if Gloriana was born on his birthday, so if I don't have her sooner I will schedule my induction for his birthday, October 26th! That means I have no longer than 16 days, ladies!! 16 days!!


----------



## LeeC

Tuckie, glad to hear all is ok.

Cazi, Freya is such a little cutie, beautiful.

Mom2, I'm excited reading your packing posts.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Lee- Thanks. I was just talking to my hubby about how it just doesn't feel real yet! I have a huge belly, I can feel her moving, my house is covered in baby stuff, but I'm still having a hard time believing we're actually going to have a daughter! I praise God for her! It just might take holding her in my arms for me to get it through my thick head!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I feel the same way. I want Grey in my arms... it still feels not real. I am so relieved for you. This also lets me know what may come.

Mom2,
Good progress.

Heart,
Oh my! Dairy is one of my largest food groups, but I know it is also the biggest allergen for babies. That is a big boohoo =(. The coconut stuff isn't bad though. 
It may not be a bad thing. A lot of people are anti-dairy and maybe for good reason. I understand we are not calves. Maybe if you get used to not eating it, you won't want it anymore. Have you noticed a difference in Delilah since you stopped eating dairy?


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- glad to know Glori gets quiet too. I know what you mean about it not feeling real until you're holding them. I still don't think the reality has really sank in for us yet either.

Kat- i'm with you, bring on the cheese! :) I haven't been able to do much ice cream or milk this pregnancy. It seems to give me bad gas and tummy cramps. Yogurt and cheese have been ok though, so far.

Hi Lee :wave:

Bay is back to her regular, spaztic, karate-kicking self tonight :haha: she sure was subdued all day. Gave me quite a scare. I guess she's just a night owl now...That oughta be a fun schedule to be on once she's here! :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

KAT I THINK I AM GOING TO NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED THOSE OATMEAL PEANUT COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!! MT MOUTH IS WATERING! ANY CHANCE YOU COULD GIVE ME THE RECIPE? :munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:

Sara I really sympathise with you on the lack of bm movements, tea or strong coffee (I stick with tea on an empty tummy) def works though and then lean forward as much as you can. The relief is heaven. Lots of fruit and orange juice etc doesn't seem to make much difference tho or maybe it does :shrug: :wacko: 

Bumps i'm so glad they delivered you early and you're both ok, I know a lot about uterine rupture now as it's a cause for concern if you want to get pregnant quickly after a c section and if you hadn't been delivered early it could have been disastrous for BOTH of you :nope: so glad you were looked after!! :hug: All worth it now you have gorgeous Alfie. 

Lee you're so close to 12 weeks!!!!!!!! :yipee: That just fills my heart with so much happiness for you :yipee: :yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Pink and Just - your babies are keepers now no matter when you deliver I am sure!!! In some ways I think this is better than waiting and waiting?? I will go insane if I am left overdue and waiting! The weights sound perfect too.


----------



## bumpyplease

So glad everything is ok tuckie.

Cazi she's adorable so happy for you!

Hi everyone else, reading but Alfie needs feeding so will post properly later xx


----------



## LeeC

I'm feeling much more relaxed after a bit of a panicky day yesterday Fili. I'll be 10 weeks on Saturday, that's pretty un-freaking-believable. 
how you feeling today my lovely?

Mom2, it will be Oh so real very soon and even though I am only in first tri I know what you mean so I can only imagine how you feel in 3rd tri, but it's gonna happen very soon and you will have that little bundle of joy in your arms :)


----------



## Hope39

Hi Lee

The fetal medicine centre emailed me back. This is what she said: 

We are going to start this test from the 15Th of October. This test is a laboratory developed test that analyses cell free DNA in a maternal blood to determine a fetal trisomy 21 and 18 in women with singleton pregnancies. If you wish to have this test done as part of your Nuchal scan, you would need to come for the first scan and blood test between 10 and 11 weeks and then come back for the Nuchal scan two weeks later. The price would remain the same as for the Nuchal scan. On the day of your Nuchal scan we should have your Harmony test results back so the doctors can explain all of your results at the same time. Please note that this test is neither intended nor validated for diagnosis, nor in multiple pregnancies, egg donor pregnancies (unless your own eggs were used), mosaicism, partial trisomy and translocations. 

If you are over 11 weeks already, you can still have it done, but you would need to pay for the test £400 on top of the regular scan price. 

If you wish to book an appointment please let me know what day and time is best for you and provide following details: date of birth, phone number, address, first day of your last period and length of your cycles.

We are open Monday to Friday between 9.00 am and 6.00 pm., but the latest Nuchal scan appointments are normally booked at 4.30 pm. 

****************

I am going to ring her becuase i need to clarify what it will actually cost, i think the first scan is £100.00 and then the Nuchal Scan is £180 but if you are over 11 weeks then the Harmony Test is £400.00 plus the scan price

I am giving this serious thought now........... oh decisions decisions

How is everyone else, i havent had chance to catch up properly so apologies

Just - was it you that was interested in how i was coping with the puppies? Just so you know, my sister was pregnant and decided to also breed her cocker, she had a caesarian herself on a thursday and the pups were born by caesarean the following sunday. She had a litter of 9 that had to be split so the pups were changed over every 2 hours. She coped really well with it considering she had a caesarean herself, she lived in a really small bungalow too so it was a bit of a nightmare when the pups were running around in her tiny kitchen. I think you learn to cope! We have borrowed a big cage for our kitchen so when they are running about theya re confined to the cage, our last litter use to run around the kitchen peeing and pooing everywhere!! When i use to open the door in the morning they charged at me and all the way down to the front door, tiddling on the way. I check on them every 2 hours until they get to about 3 weeks old

xx


----------



## Hope39

lee - I just rang them to clarify things

Basically, you go in for a scan between 10-11 weeks and they take blood also for the Harmoney Prenatal Test. You go back 2 weeks later for the Nuchal Scan and the results of the Harmoney. Total cost £180 for the 2 scans and blood test. Bargain in my eyes and i think i may opt for this

She did explain that in some circumstances they might still suggest a CVS is required

Hope this helps, i know i have more time to decide about this than you but hopefully this will help you

xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Tuckie, what are these babies like worrying us. Im glad that Bay is ok. Ive been worrying today aswell. I hadnt fdelt movement for hours ever since I woke up. The last I felt was last night , but needless to say the baby is now kicking and punching like crazy again. They just seem quite lazy and sleep for hours at a time.

Ive been worrying a bit again ladies. Ive been starting to convince myself that my waters are leaking. I just feel wetter down there and seem to have more clearer and wetter discharge than normal. 
I worry sick that it could be something or nothing. I have been reading that you do get more discharge like this in the latter stages which is normal but then again how do you know if its your waters leaking?
I really dont want to freak out again and go to hospital like last week.

Honestly this worry never ends, in the earlier stages your constantly checking for blood at every toilet trip and now its checking for leaking fluids!

Can any of you ladies at similar stages as me or those that have had their babies tell me if this is normal? did you notice more wetness?


----------



## pink80

Just - I have the same, but I'm not sure how reasurring that is to you at the moment. I had lots a few weeks ago too and it turned out I had thrush, so not sure if the increase is normal at this stage in pregnancy or because I'm passing 'mucus' (still getting streaks of it throughout the day - but nothing big since monday/Tuesday) and therefore my body has increased discharge to help move it out. 

I also get wetness in my knickers (with a pantyliner) that I think my be leaked urine, so the increase it wetness might be both. I'm monitoring mine very carefully though and looking for changes, or anything that makes me alarmed. Feel like I'm on alert all the time now.

Been reading up more on the mucus plug and effacement, and it does seem that a lot of women start to efface weeks before their due date, but that dilation doesn't necessarily follow. So maybe that's what's happening and it doesn't mean that these babies are going to come an earlier than anyone elses....


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks so much Pink. Its interesting that you mention Thrush. Last week at the hospital when they done the internal check with the speculuum, the doctor said she could see a greenish/grey discharge high up which looked like thrush. She said she was taking a sample and would send it away. If they were concerned they would contact me. I havent heard anything back. She did say though that if I wasnt having any burning or itching then that was good.
Im thinking theres a good chance that its thrush as that would explain the increased wetness/discharge as your bodys own way of clearing it out!

Im wearing a pantliner aswell and just going to closely monitor it.
I also agree that makes sense about the effacement but not necessarily dilation. Effacement could still explain why it pushes some of the cervical mucous out.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I've been HOPING to see plug! But no luck yet! :nope:

If you remember, ladies, I had the world's longest cervix. 6.9cm! So I guess its to be expected that it will take a while to efface. Sigh. Oh well, I have way too much to do to just sit around waiting for her. My the time I get all ready for her, she'll be here! 2 weeks left!


----------



## heart tree

Bumpy, I meant to ask earlier, did your uterus rupture? How frightening! Does that have any bearing on having more children in the future? When I was considering surgery to remove my adenomyosis, all of the specialists told me that it would put me at greater risk for uterine rupture which could be lethal to both mother and child. It's the main reason I opted against the surgery. I'm so relieved you and Alfie are ok!

Kat, I haven't noticed a difference in Delilah since going dairy free. The ped wanted me to try it to see if it improved her reflux. I'm too scared to go back on it though as it takes 2 weeks for the milk protein to leave your system. I'm about 5 weeks in now. It's getting easier, but I miss cheese like you wouldn't believe.

Tuckie, sounds like Bay was just having a lazy day after all. Just wait until she's here and gives you all sorts of reasons to worry! 

Just, I had lots of clear discharge and was constantly convinced I was leaking as well. To the point where I was paranoid. When I went in at 32 weeks to be monitored for contractions I was shocked to find out I wasn't leaking. I know it wasn't urine as I put my finger inside and swiped. Do you have any more scans scheduled? They can check how much amniotic fluid you have. I'm glad you looked at the preemie section. It can be very reassuring. I can also tell you from personal experience that I saw many, many babies in the NICU that were younger in gestation than yours and Pink's babies. Having a preemie isn't ideal, but at this stage, you both should have healthy babies. 

Mom2, any day now!

We are in the process of interviewing nannies. Met one last night. Another tonight. I hate thinking about leaving her in someone else's hands.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Heart, its good to know that you had the same. My gut instinct is telling me thats its just clear wet discharge but you know what the worry is like. I have another scan scheduled for next Wednesday so I'll be certain to ask about the fluid level then!

Hope, thanks for answering about the pups. It does sound like hard work but Im sure it pays off in the end.

Mom2, that is a mighty long cervix, it sounds like it will hold up well and you may indeed need to be induced. I hope its not too much longer that you are waiting.


----------



## KatM

Just and Pink,
Sending you both good thoughts. Increased discharge is normal, but it doesn't mean that it isn't scary for us PARL. Do the lay down and let it pool test that the internet says to do and then smell it. 

Fili,
The recipe is on page 2089 under my post for Sara. It also has the modifications that I would do.

Heart,
Cheese is my main protein source. I feel for you =(. I am guessing you have just upped your bean intake. If it isn't dairy allergy, you can introduce it in a bit and take out the next on the list. I know she is having acid. Is she having some other allergy symptoms? I know someone I met at a baby show whose baby was highly allergic. She went all raw, organic vegan and the baby stopped having signs of allergy. This sounds dreadful to me, but it worked.

Hi everyone else. A super quiet day on the board.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Kat, my gut instinct is telling me that its just increased discharge and not amniotic fluid but the worry never ends. I've been doing that...resting for periods then standing up and its definetely not flowing but just damp in general!


----------



## LeeC

Completely exhausted and on my way to bed but calling in to wish Pad good luck at tomorrows scan. xxx.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck pad! I couldn't do the fancy siggy for you so sorry about my mediocre one but it's there!! :pink:


----------



## padbrat

Awww hello lovely ladies!

Sorry been MIA... been out for dinner at a mate whose Hubby is away and then been so knackered I haven't been able to keep my eyes open! LOL

Fili, Lee and MrsM! Aww you are making me cry... you put me in your siggies... OMG I am a little overwhelmed xxxx

Cgav... fab news on your scan!

Happy ebay shopping Lee... had a spot of dizziness during the week...so watch your blood sugars chick!

Hey Hope! Was reading what the hospital sent you.. I am 10 + 4 and have had no info about tests etc yet.... oooo panic!!

Just and Pink... am sending 'stay put' vibes to your babies!

Tuckie... bad Bay... making you worry!

Hey Kat... wow... what an O story! You go girl! To hell with the neighbours... say you were watching a horror!

Hello Heart... non dairy... kudos to you... I dunno if I could do it.

Hey Davis... awww lil Lexi! Cute!

Hey Abi, Sara, Mom (good on ya...happy packing)!

Forgive me if I have forgotten anyone... sorry xx

Scan day tomorrow... 11.15am GMT... please send happy pink growing heart beaty vibes... in the danger weeks... Hope is Important!


----------



## bumpyplease

Pad you are not in my siggie but you are in my thoughts! I will be so so so happy when you and lee reach 13 weeks you deserve this sooo much!

Kat love the O story!! You go girl!

Heart, yes it did rupture but not in the way it normally would. As it was growing it attached to my stomach some how and caused it to rupture. They managed to repair it and not remove and they told me I should be able to have more children but I would be very closely monitored and likely need another c sec. Scary eh!!

Today I have been puked on, weed on and pooed on....happy days!!


----------



## Hope39

Hey Pad

Good luck for tomorrow, sending lots of pink sticky cyber vibes your way

You get the Nuchal Scan on NHS, they normally do it at the 12w dating scan if you opt for it. I have spoken with OH and i think i am going to have the Harmony Prenatal Test & Nuchal Scan at Fetal Medicine Centre in London. I really dont want a CVS or Amnio if i come back at high risk with NHS so if this test saves that test then its worth it because i dont know if i would have the other tests. The lady i spoke to did explain in some circumstances they may still advise the CVS but i'll keep all my fingers and toes crossed that i dont. 

xxx


----------



## KatM

Just,
I would go with your instinct and do your best to release the worry. You know you are in a good zone gestation wise and you have already been doing the lay down test. It sounds like increased discharge is just the norm at your stage. I have had watery discharge on and off the entire pregnancy, but not in copious amts. It's hard to practice, but try and do your best to let go and enjoy the last bit of your pregnancy. 
If you can't relax and need to know, you can buy test strips to see if it is amniotic fluid. Google it.

Bumpy,
That is great that they saved your uterus and you can have other children if you choose. Of course they need to monitor you very closely. One scary burst is one too many. Good to hear that Alfie is excreting all over you as a proper baby must:haha:.

Pad,
Glad you checked in. My PARL mind was getting a bit worried about you to tell the truth. I need to stop imagining the worst for everyone. What a waste of energy. Sending all good thoughts your way. Please don't keep us waiting too long for the update tomorrow. Even just a quick pop in will be great.

AFM,
True to pregnant form, I bought 6 pints of Ben n Jerry's at the Grocery store yesterday!!! It was on sale.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girlies :wave:

Just/Pink- I haven't had a lot of discharge. I kept reading it would happen and I'm still waiting lol hope its not a bad sign that my discharge has been minimal. Also, I've heard thrush is common in preg. 

Kat- 6 pints?!? Oh my! You are making me have a serious Chunky Monkey craving! :D how was OH's new businees launch celebration? 

Bumpy- thank goodness they didn't have to remove your uterus! That's a pretty big ordeal you went through. So glad you and Alfie turned out okay. Sounds like you'll need more baths than him today :haha: 

Pad- sending you tons of extra girly, hot pink dust for your scan tomorrow!!! :D

Afm, running some errands with OH today and doing some minor nesting projects too. Going to South Lake Tahoe this weekend for a girl's night. My friend and I are going to stay with a friend that has a house up there. They keep talking about how they are going to use the hot tub, which I'll have to sit out :/ oh well, it'll still be fun to have a slumber party with the girls.


----------



## heart tree

Pad, lots of sticky pink vibes with a gorgeous heartbeat coming your way! Good luck tomorrow!

Kat, I officially hate you. 6 pints?? Are you trying to torture me? Torture me more by telling me what delicious flavors you got. I need to live vicariously through you.

Bumpy, that is soooo scary! I'm so thankful to hear they repaired your uterus. Ha ha at all the excrements. We've had some massive poop explosions here. Yesterday it was a fruitless effort trying to clean her, so instead I just gave her a bath!


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- lmao @ your response to Kat! :haha: 

Pad- I was just telling OH how we're all thinking pink for you and he asked what exactly causes you to not be able to have boys or what it's called and I told him I wasn't sure myself...is this a genetic marker they found testing you or what?


----------



## cgav1424

Just - In my latter weeks of pregnancy with DD, I had increased discharge too. It was so much that when I went to go pee, I would push more fluid out and it wasn't come out the pee hole! Sorry if that's tmi. The fluid was thin and when I would wear a panty liner, it ended up pretty wet. The first time it happened, my OB told me to go to the hospital and they did a litmus strip test to see if it was amniotic fluid. It wasn't so I went home. Went to my doctor the next day and he measured my amniotic fluid and it was at a fine level. So he just told me to keep an eye on it and sent me home with directions that if I was leaking amniotic fluid, it would keep flowing. He also said there was a chance that I was actually leaking fluid at a very slow rate and that the leak would seal itself and the fluid would replenish. I remember it would happen when I was laying down and stood up. I'm sure it's all fine... you're doing the right thing by keeping an eye on it. And I second what Kat said... the strip test will help out your mind at ease. :)

Pad - thanks chick! I was getting worried about you. Loads of pink, girly vibes coming your way! And yes! Please let us know how your scan goes!!! I'll be thinking of you. 

Kat - Since we're both in SoCal, where did you get the Ben & Jerry's ice cream on sale? Must get some immediately!

Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Bumpy - so glad it all worked out for you and Alfie! 

Tuckie - have fun with the girls this weekend!

Heart - lol at the poop explosions! Sometimes it's just easier to give LO a bath rather than go through half a pack of wipes. :)


----------



## sara1

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:Pad- Thinking lots of girlie pink thoughts for you chick! :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Tuckie- Glad to hear Bay was jsut having a lazy day... my LO has lazy days too- they scare the shit out of my tbh, but then the minute I'm reassured she starts kicking up a storm again. Tahoe sounds divine... even if you can't get in the hot tub.

Heart- Life without dairy :shock: I honestly don't know if I could manage. I couldn't touch mink in 1st tri, but lately I drink at least 1/2 a litre a day... to say nothing of my cheese consumption! Dare I mention the dreaded S word? What about Soy?

Kat- Thanks so much for the recipe! I'm going to make them tomorrow:) 
6 pints!?!? Well done :)

Just- I've been having tons of discharge as well! I had a massage today and actually brought a spare pair of knickers with me to change into because I was embarrassed by the wetness. When I saw my dr on Tues he said its was normal and not to worry about it. I love how they tell us not to worry... completely futile!

Question: 
Is any one else feeling antisocial?? I mean seriously -lock the door, don't answer the phone- antisocial. I just want to hide in my house, sleep, read and stare at the nursery! dh called my from work this evening to tell me his brother and sister in law were going to drop by for a bit and then maybe we'd all go out to dinner. I just wanted to groan. They're lovely and we had a fine time, but when we got home dh kept prodding me about the source of my 'bad mood.' The truth was I just hadn't wanted to go out. We've got plans for tomorrow and I don't really want to go then either. It's rather uncharacteristic for me- we tend to be pretty social. Is this normal?


----------



## KatM

Haha, nothing gets a bunch of pregnant women into a frenzy like Ben and Jerry!

Tuckie,
Girls weekend sounds like so much fun. It's great to get it in now. Just dip your legs in the hot tub or take quick mini-dips. You just don't want to overheat, but you don't need to totally miss out. Sounds like loads of fun. So happy all is well with Bay.

Heart,


Cgav,
Ralphs. On sale for $2.99/pint. Usually $5.25/pint.

Sara,
It's totally normal to nest and want to stay at home. It is prepping you for when the baby comes, so that you will nest and stay at home AND not desert the baby.
Let go of any judgment around it. You are in mommy zone.
I am soooo happy to NOT leave the house today and don't want to do anything. I just want to stay home. I only feel like socializing about once a week at this point.

AFM,
Hubby launched his business as scheduled and we had a wonderful sushi dinner with friends. He already has a slight glitch in his software that he will have to fix when he returns home (darn day job that pays all our bills), but that is part of Beta Testing and all his users are supportive. He already has a bunch of people sign up as part of his new business. It is geared for auto-racing enthusiasts. Here it is:
www.lapshare.com
I'm in the orange wig =).


----------



## fitzy79

Ok just had a quick read of last couple pages so won't rem much! 

Tuckie, enjoy the weekend. I was in Lake Tahoe when I did a three week trip around Cali with some friends...loved it. Glad you got some reassurance about the movement! 

Kat, am jealous of your Ben and Jerrys bargain..happy munching through all that yumminess!! 

Just, seriously..can we ever relax into these PARL pregnancies! Am sure the discharge is perfectly normal...doesn't make you worry any less!! 

Pad, everything crossed for the scan tomorrow!! Come on little Pink Beanie!! 

Hope, very interesting about the new test. Sounds like good value too in the grand scheme of things. Good luck with your decision! 

Sara, think its perfectly normal to just want to lie low....I'm nowhere near nesting stage yet and sometimes even thinking about meeting up with friends is too much! 

I had an appt with consultant today..lasted all of about 5 mins!! Everything fine, did a really quick scan just to endure all was ok with Itsy, she said there was no need for huge detail as only had anomaly done last week. Baby was head down and facing out do very funny angle, squirming away and heart beating beautifully...enough to keep me reassured and happy until the next time I feel anxious!!


----------



## Mrskg

Sending lots of :pink: vibes for pad xxxx


----------



## sara1

Just Got Dh off to work and I've ensconced myself on the couch with laptop, kindle, phone and a pile of pillows. I'm giving myself a day of serious non-productivity... If I feel particularly active I may give myself a facial :) 

Fitzy- Glad you had a good (if quick) scan!

Kat- My dh likes to watch formula1 but doesn't race himself (I'm actually quite thankful). However, we've a good friend whose heavily into it and very much part of the racing enthusiast community ... he's in Belgium and drives on European tracks though. I'll send him the link.

Thinking pink today for Padbrat


----------



## filipenko32

I'm working today ladies but just popping in to wish pad good luck! 
Sara you rest up hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not caught up yet but just wanting to wish good luck to Pad.


----------



## pink80

Pad - sending lots of pink sticky vibes your way :dust: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Soo much love and support for you here today Pad.....we are all rooting for you honey x x x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pad, best of luck for today. Im thinking Pink all the way for you, you deserve this x

Sara, I totally get how you feel. Im feeling quite anti social and just dont want to do anything much. I am starting to feel exhausted now, so tired, breathless, and heavy on my feet. My feet are throbbing all the time now with this excess weight. Ive been feeling quite moody this week aswell, at least I can admit it. Sometimes I just enjoy my own company and watching TV and reading my kindle...all prefectly normal Im assuming.

Kat, your making me jealous with all of those Ben and Jerry's, thats my favourite ice cream, I love the cookie dough!

Thanks again everyone for the reassurance on the increased discharge, its making me feel like its normal. Its sounding more common than I thought!


----------



## Hope39

Time to think Pink Pink & more Pink!!

Pad - Good luck hun

xxxxxx


----------



## melfy77

Apparently my post didn't make it on the thread last night lol:blush:

Just wanted to say hi, I will come back either tonight or tomorrow to read everything.

Pad: Lots, lots, lots and lots of pink for you:happydance:

Thinking of you and your little one. Hope everything goes well:hugs:


----------



## sara1

:coffee: stalking for an update from Pad :coffee:


----------



## pink80

sara1 said:


> :coffee: stalking for an update from Pad :coffee:

Me too!


----------



## cgav1424

Pad - pinkest of pinkest thoughts for you! I'll be stalking throughout the day!


----------



## LeeC

Me three.


----------



## Mrskg

me 4 xxxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Stalking for a Pad update! Thinking (and wearing) pink today x

Hope everyone is having a happy friday! :happydance: 

Here is a 26 week bump shot! Its been a while since i have posted one...
xxx
 



Attached Files:







IncrediMail_Screenshot_0001.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hope39

Stalking for a Pad update.................

xxxx


----------



## sara1

That's a fabulous bump Sticky! you look great!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks Sara! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump Sticky :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies, well my internet went down so only been using my phone on the odd occasion recently, my internet is back up now so will be on more often, 

pad- thinking pink for you today hun cant wait to hear your news!! :)

sticky- lovely bump hun!

afm.. well been feeling a little under weather the last few day extremely tired and getting heartburn regularly! :( yuk! 
its my 24th birthday on monday ... got my birthday present from my mum early and she got me some stuff for my kitchen :) got a consultant app on the 1st of nov to try get booked in at crowborough birthing centre! :) which is good hoping it goes well, 

hey everyone else hope your alll great :D xxx


----------



## padbrat

Oooo ladies... you have me in tears of gratitude! I really really want you all to know that I think you all are amazing! :kiss:

Have to confess to feeling quite emotional today... have laughed.. cried.. shook with emotion...

Had an amazing scan... Pickle is bang on date at 10 w 5d and we have an official EDD as the sonographer said she would make this one baby's first anatomy scan! So our EDD is 5th May 2013.... the sonographer checked Pickles brain and said it had divided perfectly... Pickle has her full compliment of limbs and a beautiful HB... that she let us hear as a special treat!:happydance: Pickle was wiggling away and even did a full somersault at one point... she had her hand up on her face and her feet tightly together! And she refused point blank to pose for a picture no matter how much poking and prodding we did.. consequently her piccie looks kinda weird and alien like lol.:haha:

But I am over the moon! I have officially left EPU care and am now under the head of fetal medicine! Wahoooo

Sorry I am being so completely selfish... but ladies my mind is boggled... promise I will be less self absorbed in next posts!:blush:
 



Attached Files:







10w 5d.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink80

Beautiful Pad :cloud9:

So pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Abi 2012

thats fab new pad! so happy for you hun congrats :D xxx


----------



## sara1

Ohh Pad, that's WONDERFUL news!!!! I love the alien pick too. 
I have to ask, does this mean that given you're genetic issue preventing you from carrying boys that you're out of the woods in that regard??


----------



## LeeC

Pad, tears of joy reading your post. I am just absolutely on cloud 9 for you. Thank you for making my day and what a cheeky lil monkey. Love the scan pic x.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Abi, Pink and Sara!

Sara, no, we are far from out of the woods... I think the next 2 weeks will be very telling in that respect and we still have all of the NT scan and screening too. The sonographer mentioned CVS to me today as well... though I have to say I am seriously considering the Harmony test... despite the cost!

Tuckie I think you were asking why I can't seem to carry boys? I have a translocation on one of my X chromosomes. This means that a bit is missing and a piece of inert Y chromosome is there instead. As boys have only 1 X chromosome and 1 Y it means that the missing piece is something vital that they need to survive. In a girl there is 2 XX chromosomes so we can 'switch' off the faulty one and rely on the normal one....

Here endeth my genetics lesson lol xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Delighted or you pad x 

Thanks for the genetic lesson x


----------



## filipenko32

:cry: :cry: :cry: happy tears congratulations Hun, I know how you feel and over the moon is an understatement isn't it? :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:




padbrat said:


> Oooo ladies... you have me in tears of gratitude! I really really want you all to know that I think you all are amazing! :kiss:
> 
> Have to confess to feeling quite emotional today... have laughed.. cried.. shook with emotion...
> 
> Had an amazing scan... Pickle is bang on date at 10 w 5d and we have an official EDD as the sonographer said she would make this one baby's first anatomy scan! So our EDD is 5th May 2013.... the sonographer checked Pickles brain and said it had divided perfectly... Pickle has her full compliment of limbs and a beautiful HB... that she let us hear as a special treat!:happydance: Pickle was wiggling away and even did a full somersault at one point... she had her hand up on her face and her feet tightly together! And she refused point blank to pose for a picture no matter how much poking and prodding we did.. consequently her piccie looks kinda weird and alien like lol.:haha:
> 
> But I am over the moon! I have officially left EPU care and am now under the head of fetal medicine! Wahoooo
> 
> Sorry I am being so completely selfish... but ladies my mind is boggled... promise I will be less self absorbed in next posts!:blush:


----------



## padbrat

always happy to help MrsK! LOL

Fili.. you are absolutely sooooo right! Was literally shaking after scan!! Even my Consultant hugged me!


----------



## Abi 2012

heres my bump pic from last week as i couldnt upload when i took it as my internet was down!! 

so 28+5 weeks bump pic! VVV 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/285weeks.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump abi x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad. I'm over the frigging moon for you. Awesome news.


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Lee and MrsM!! I have to confess to a few tears of joy!

Nice bump pic Abi!


----------



## sara1

Great bump Abi!

Pad- I had the MaterniT21 test in the States which seems to be the same as the Harmony test in the UK. Since they analyze fetal chromosomes in the mother's blood, they should be able to confirm gender for you as well. 

Edit: I just checked on this online. The test does indicate gender, but in the UK the gender is not revealed UNLESS there is a history of gender related genetic illness and the gender results are specifically requested.


----------



## LeeC

Sticky and Abi. Gorgeous bump pics. You ladies look fab.


----------



## pink80

Here is my 33 week bump
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/56264FE1-CACF-471A-8F64-6B4BFF38DBF7-12129-0000092A5DAED034.jpg


----------



## Hollybush75

Over the moon for you Pad, lovely baby x


----------



## heart tree

What wonderful news to wake up to! Congrats Pad!


----------



## Abi 2012

lovely bump pic pink! very neat and cute :) 

time to settle and watch the soaps! with a nice cup of tetleys! while my OH puts the monster to bed... got him well trained! yay!! xxx :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Pad,
WONDERFUL!!! Where's that ticker you promised? I highly encourage you to go for the Harmony test out of pocket rather than the invasive. You have worked too hard to get here...It's none of my business and I fully support you either way. Just make sure to listen to Sara and tell them you need to know the gender. Thanks for the genetics lesson. We have all been curious.

Fitzy,
Great news on your scan.

Sara,
Have fun vegging on the couch today. You deserve it. 
Are you going to make cookies to go along with your lazy couch day?

My hubby got an email from Race Logic in the UK wanting to partner with him in someway on his business, even though the race tracks available are only in the southern US states as of today. Big News!!! 
Of course, DH could easily add all the European tracks if there is interest. He is so happy, and I am very proud of him. He has been a bit afraid of putting his "baby" up for people to see, but so far the response has been very positive.

I had to repeatedly remind him that what other people think is of no consequence and gently push him forward. (sometimes not gently) He feels great that Race Logic is interested and he has 95 subscribers already in just a couple of days with very limited tracks available. I told him to meet with the CEO of the company he works for to get mentorship advice on how to proceed. This is well beyond my scope of business expertise though I ran 3 of my own service businesses in my pre-housewife days. I know nothing about partnering and licensing. Thanks for being so supportive.


Sticky, Pink, Abi,
Lovely bumps!

Just,
March yourself to the store or get DH to bring you a pint of cookie dough ice cream. You absolutely deserve it. You burned off all the calories worrying this week, lol. (I am not a cookie dough person. I know, I am the only one.)

AFM,
Had ice cream 4 times yesterday!!! Just a small serving each time. Felt a little naughty =). Plan to do the same today. DH told me to eat more. Hahaha, gotta love DH.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump pink x all these bumps are reminding me I've not took a pic this week another thing to to add to my never ending list x 

Kat glad your not wasting all that ice cream lol x

Abi I've been sent to bedroom so hubby can watch Scotland game! Why is corrie not on???? X


----------



## cgav1424

Hi everyone!

Short note as I am on a break from class (I'm getting my master's... I have no idea what I was thinking as I'm exhausted, pukey and can't focus), but wanted to check in on pad! I am literally sitting in my seat with tears in my eyes as I am so absolutely thrilled for you! 

Cute bump pics everyone and Kat - awesome news on DH's business front! Sounds like a success already! 

Okay, off to go be enlightened now.


----------



## tuckie27

Just had to quickly pop in for pad's news!!!
:happydance: yay for a great scan hun! :)

Will properly catch up later!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs kg- my oh will be watching football at 8 so im in the kitchen with the laptop gonna have to watch eastenders on iplayer ! grr and i have no idea maybe coz of the football hun?? :/


----------



## sara1

Kat- The cookies are wonderful! I added a bit more peanut butter and a tablespoon of molassas, plus I used brown sugar instead of white. I have to ration myself but they really hit the spot!

Pink- That's a seriously neat bump!


----------



## Mrskg

Abi men an their footie aaarrrrgh! Lol x it's mama Mia that's coming on.... Strange x think I'll watch eastenders then :sleep:


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG, hubby is watching Scotland match too, zzzzzzzzzzzzz. I'm not complaining too much though as when we went to get shopping earlier and we were on way back to car I told him I quickly needed to go into the Co-op, and he took the bags back to the car.
I had a severe case of the steroid munchies and no sooner was he round the corner I was across the road in the takeaway ordering a lovely vegi pizza lol...
I ate it all on the way to the car park and he was none the wiser.
He's having the last laugh though as he is sitting with a lovely cool beer.


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Lee x :rofl: at sneaky pizza x I can't even watch eastenders bbc1 all jumpy for some reason so I've got mama Mia on never seen it so maybe worth a watch so far not what i thought it would be x mmmm I could go a gin & tonic lol xxx


----------



## LeeC

I seen that at the cinema MrsKG after a few glasses of wine with the girls, we were up dancing and doing karaoke, was a good laugh. Enjoy.

Pink, gorgeous bump pic.


----------



## filipenko32

Love love love the bump pics ladies!! :cloud9: GORGEOUS bumps! I'm going to post one tomorrow! 

I'm making those cookies tomorrow i can't wait!

Right think I am swaying more towards a natural birth! Been watching one born every minute and I don't want to feel like I've missed out on a natural birth. Our bodies were meant to do this right?!


----------



## Mrskg

Fili all 3 of mine have been natural an I wouldn't change it for the world def an amazing experience x I've only used gas an air x this time I'd love to try it without because I hate the spaced put feeling an after being at my friends birth I realised what I missed at my own x ha I'm sure I'll be rushing for it as soon as I get to hospital but a girl can dream lol x

Thanks Lee I've downloaded a hidden object game lol I'm so exciting eh xxx


----------



## LeeC

I love those games too MrsKG, they are the only ones I am any good at. 

Fili, I have never watched OBEM, maybe now would be a good time to take an interest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee that's bloody hilarious!! Secret Pizza Eater!! We've got football on here too, boo. 
Fili, you know my feelings on the natural vs elective section thing, you can have a wonderful experience doing it naturally. I think you would cope psychologically. Look how bloody strong you are! It's your decision though and there is no right and wrong, just what's right for you.


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh pad I'm so over the moon for you yay!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lovely bumps girls xx


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- like others have said natural birth is great its really a personal choice! i had a natural birth with my son with only gas and air for pain relief and i did fine, i was only 18 at the time but nothing beats having your baby put in your arms after all that hard work! i am hoping again for a natural birth with noah to if all goes well, infact if i get to have him at the birthing centre i will not be able to have an epi at all as they dont do them! but like i said its personal choice and you need to make the right decision for you honey and ofcourse your baby xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just read back and seen the bump pics. Looking good ladies! I'll post one over the weekend as my bump has dropped loads since last week. 
I see Coleen Rooney is pregnant again. I can't bear her hubby but I like her. She was pregnant with her son at the same time I was with Edie. She is like my celeb bump buddy :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

haha mrs m i didnt know about colleen i dont keep up to date on stuff lol nice to know she isyour celeb bump buddy lol and look forward to seeing ur bump pic hun :) xx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey there ladies! 

Loving all the bumps! <3 

Sara- enjoy your lazy day! Sounds good to me! :)

Kat- I think its good you 'nudge' your hubby. I do that to mine too cause he gets down on himself too easily and I know men appreciate and sometimes need a supportive wifey to keep them going. Mmm, I had my eye on your strawberry cheesecake ice cream! One of my favs :)

Cgav- how are you managing grad school with pregnancy brain?!? :haha: 

Abi/MrsK/Lee- men and their damn sports! All the men in my family watch sports all the time! Luckily, my OH isn't a huge sports fan but he watches boxing often and I make sure to find other things to do when he's watching matches! 
Btw Lee- lol @ your sneaky pizza! :haha:

:wave: Fili, MrsM, bumpy, fitzy, holly, pink, and everyone else! :wave:

Afm, 
Had an absolute fit this morning!!! Went to put on my Ugg winter boots as it was very cold today (and hadn't broken out any of my boots since last winter) and to my astonishment and dismay I was trying to cram my fat ass feet and calves into those damn things like I was one of Cinderella's fucking sisters!!! Then I proceeded to try my other pairs of high boots and they're all like that :/ I was able to fit my fat feet and legs into one pair but my toes hurt after wearing them all morning. I expected I'd be too fat for my clothes, but now shoes too?!? OH was very sweet and reassuring though. While i was bitching and ranting all morning, he just kept telling me I was beautiful and saying 'you're not fat, you're pregnant' and saying how he thought it was provably swelling too...so at least he was trying to cheer me up. On the bright side, my MIL treated me to a pedicure. We both went into the salon together today and she offered to buy mine so that was a treat :) I'm leaving tomorrow for Tahoe with my girlfriends. It's only about an hour from where we live so just in case, I won't be too far from my Dr/hospital.


----------



## tuckie27

OH took this right after I woke up this morning 
34 weeks today and the baby on my ticker has flipped! :D

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/114B224C-5D02-46B6-A96F-FB80BBD7C172-1645-0000014FD8BBE06C.jpg


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
You are in full-bloom and looking mighty cute:thumbup:.

Have so much fun with your gfs. Sounds like a fabulous weekend ahead. Feet can grow a size when pregnant (common) and sometimes don't go back down (hate to inform you of this bad news). I hope this is not the case for you. Since your calves are swollen as well, it sounds like it could be water retention.

Thanks for the support regarding DH.

I assume Bay is back to her active self. Have a worry-free, fun only, weekend.

the strawberry shortcake greek yogurt one is good too.

Natural Birth Girls,
I am intending to go natural as well. I don't think we get gas and tens machines in the States. Any other suggestion are welcome.

missmigg,
looking forward to seeing your new bump pic.

afm,
joining sara in lazy day #2 and eating way too much ice cream.


----------



## heart tree

Hey all, haven't properly caught up. It was/is my birthday today and it was very different than all others. For one I didn't shower. Secondly, I had the crankiest baby on earth and didn't even get to put on clothes until 2:30 in the afternoon. Luckily, she turned a corner and I was able to walk to Tim's cousin's to have some tea and a glass (ok, 2) of wine. We had one of the cousin's husband's offer to come over tonight so we could go get a drink. But of all the nights, my baby won't settle. She is wide awake! She always is asleep for hours by this time. Oh well!

Kat, there aren't tens machines in the US and there are only 3 hospitals in the US that offer gas and air (mine happened to be one of them.) Your choices are limited. I ended up using Fentanyl, a fast acting narcotic that is out of your system in 15 minutes. It didn't help the contractions, but it made the space in between the contractions feel less painful which gave me stamina for the next one. You have to keep asking for it. They can give it to you every 30 minutes I think. I often forgot to ask for it so did a lot of the labor without it. But it definitely helped. For me, gas and air did absolutely nothing. They have to stop giving Fentanyl as you get closer to giving birth as they don't want it to affect the baby. So for the last part of my labor and for birth, it was completely natural. That was the closest I could get to natural, while also having some pain relief. 

Tuckie, you look marvelous. You are 2 days away from when I had Delilah. If you had Bay at any time now, she would be fine. How exciting is that?

Will read back later. Tim is trying to get the baby to go to sleep so we can go out for an hour or so.

Bye!


----------



## KatM

Happy 40th Heart!!!


----------



## heart tree

Kat you just aged me 2 years! Only 38 today. Though this baby makes me feel younger in many ways. Oddly she doesn't make me look younger. Too bad for that!


----------



## cazi77

Happy Birthday Heart.

Loving all of the bump pics

Fili I was very nervous about a natural birth and considered a c section. I went natural and it was def the right decision for me. Yes it was painful but the next day I was up and about feeling almost back to my normal self and I know if I had a c section the recovery would have been much slower. Also what really put me off was the no driving for 6 weeks. I'm sure you will make the right decision for you.

AFM we are still battling on with the breast feeding and not getting much sleep but she is just the cutest so really dont mind. She loves having a bath here is a pic!
 



Attached Files:







Lancaster-20121012-00105.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Oooops!!! I knew you were 38. Let me try again.

Happy 38th!!! Did D give you a break?


----------



## sara1

:cake: Happy birthday Heart! :cake: 
It's too bad Delilah chose today of all days not to settle. I hope you at least enjoyed your wine:)

Tuckie- Have a wonderful girls weekend in Tahoe. Sounds like you're going to have a great time. It's perfectly normal for your feet and ankles to swell at this stage. For me it's my hands... porker fingers- not attractive. It should go back down after delivery. You look blooming and lovely in your jammies.

Cazi- She's adorable:) I know breastfeeding must be tough but everyone says it gets easier if you persevere. Hang in there.

Afm- Yesterday's laziness did me a world of good. I'm going to see if I can drag dh out to finish up the baby shopping... we've got a few odds and ends to buy yet. I'm thinking I should get started on my hospital bag as well.


----------



## heart tree

LOL Kat! 

It was like opposite day today. She was fussy during the day when she normally is in a great mood. She was in a super good mood during her normal fussy time. She was bright eyed and bushy tailed at bed time. She wouldn't take a bottle that she normally does before bed and insisted on the boob. And she decided she didn't like her swing to move when we put her down to sleep. Weird! Yes, she finally went down around 9:30 and Tim and I went to a restaurant around the corner from our house for a drink. Luckily she won't be up for a while so the alcohol should have enough time to metabolize out of my system. If not, I'm sure a little won't hurt her. It was my birthday after all!

ps - I'm super close to convincing Tim that I should be a SAHM. Wish me luck ladies!

Off to bed. Good night!


----------



## heart tree

Sara we posted at the same time. Get that bag ready. You never know! Better to be prepared. It sucked not being prepared.

Ok, good night!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Happy belated birthday wishes Heart!

Pad, Im so happy at your scan news. Thats brilliant that all is looking perfect with the baby.

Lovely bump pics ladies, your all looking swell.

Tuckie, I put my winter boots on during the week there and couldnt believe how much tighter they were around my calves. It quite upset me aswell thinking I must have fat chunky legs now. Hopefully its just water retention and they will go back to normal.


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump tucke x my uggs getting a bit tight too :cry: lol x

Cazi she is gorgeous she looks so much like her scan pic x

Heart glad you managed to get out for a wee while good luck with tim x

Lee happy 10weeks woohoo 25% cooked x :happydance:


----------



## Abi 2012

heart- happy birthay hun! :) xx


----------



## padbrat

Awww ladies.. you sure know how to make me sob... I know I know... I feel the love across the net!! Mwahhhh!!

Tuckie and Pink you both look fab! I tried to stick my trotters into a gorgeous pair of purple silk stilettos today in my usual size 5... and discovered my feet must have swelled cos there was no way they were going in!! Was gutted!

Kat I think your Hubby's site is doing amazing... has only been going a few days and to have that level of interest already is great! 

Happy Birthday dear Heart! Little Delilah wanted to come too that is why she didn't settle lol.

Abi... she is gorgeous! Her and lil Alfie could be winners in a cute comp for sure!

Hey Sara, thanks for the info... wonder if I could swing the gender thing due to my translocation... hmmm worth a try I reckon. Will see how my screening and NT scan go and if they say high risk I will have the harmony test for sure.

Happy 10 weeks Lee!!! Wahooo!

Hello the lovely Mrs M and Mrs K!


----------



## Abi 2012

pad dont think that was ment for me lol


----------



## padbrat

Hahaha sorry... will be Abi! 

Caz... that was for you! LOL


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Belated happy birthday Heart. Cazi she is gorgeous! Well my bump has gone high up again! It's moving about all over the place!


----------



## tuckie27

MrsK, Justkeep, Pad- I'm so glad I'm not the only one suffering from fat feet and cankles! :haha: 

Heart- glad D settled enough for you and your OH to have a drink on your bday. I'm sure that was nice :) I can't believe I'll be @ the same point you had D tomorrow! Scary, but reassuring too! Good luck with convincing OH! We've decided I'll basically be a SAHM as long as I can. 

Lee- happy 10 weeks!!! 

Sara- Ive got the sausage fingers too! Have fun shopping :) 

Cazi- your girl is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## melfy77

Heart: I'm a little late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!:flower: I'm glad you were able to spend some good quality time with Tim. And even if you had a tiny bit of alcohol left in your system, pretty sure it wouldn't be harmful.:winkwink:

Cazi: OMG she is so precious:cloud9: Congrats!!:happydance:

Pad: Soooooo happy for you. Again, lots and lots of pink to you!!!!!

Lee: happy 10 weeks. 3 more weeks and you'll be in 2nd tri:happydance:

You ladies all have amazing bumps:thumbup: Mine is slowly getting there. 

I had General Tao chicken 2 nights ago, and my little one was having a real fiesta down there, punching and kicking non-stop. I could see my belly moving all over the place. It was awesome:happydance:

We also started to buy diapers when they're on sale, because apparently babies need a lot of those:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Happy birthday heart! And good luck with SAHM campaign! Xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Evening ladies. *rant alert...selfish post*

Having a hormonal day :cry: Think I have thrush which just makes everything worse too :cry: 

So went for lunch with my 2 best friends, both have 2 children each. (one had her kids vaginally with pethidine, other has had 2 sections) They were asking q's n we were talking bout my baby, birth, jabs etc. 

I always feel 'quizzed' after seeing them, especially my 'c-section' friend, about my plans for home birth. It really messes with my confidence :cry:

I have spoken with my Mw several times and gone over things. She has everything that hospitals have, other than an epidural. She has gas n air, pethidine, resuscitation equipment, she can perform episiotomies etc. also I am 7 mins from hospital. She will b monitoring me the whole time, unlike our hospital which allows you to birth alone for 2hrs at a time. So any decelerations or issues would be found quickly n I can get to hospital for emergency section, probably faster than if I was in labour ward.

I jus don't understand why she is so questioning about my choices, making me question myself. I never once questioned her on her choices for a section.

Then talking bout jabs she just goes on that all the ones given to the babies have been tested so I shudnt worry, I said I've been researching etc.I'm just trying to figure out how I feel about them n what best :cry: My aunt is special needs and there was always the possibility that the combined jab caused it. Obviously it's not proven but she deteriorated after the jabs. So I worry. 

It pisses me off too, cos i work for my parents she always makes out like i dont have a real job. So annoying! I work hard n deserve what i get. I'd mentioned in a previous conversation to her about how busy at work I have been and she even joked that i should stop researching so much baby stuff n i wouldnt b so busy....i was like, erm, i research after work not during. Cheeky bitch.

After 3 losses, I worry. She doesn't worry cos she gets pregnant at the drop of a hat. I think the homeborth will be relaxed, and im a strong person. I want one-on-one care not a half arsed attempt of midwifery. 

I'm sorry for the rant and I'm not even sure I have made sense. I hate questioning myself. I go crazy :( and feel on the verge of tears :cry:

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh :cry: x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

Heart,
I am happy you got to go out and relax for a bit and enjoy some wine. Good luck on your SAHM campaign. 

Tuckie,
Have fun on your girl's getaway.

MrsMigg,
take a bump pic anyways please.

Sticky,
It sounds like this is more of a frenemy than a friend if you are consistently second guessing yourself around her. When she launches into her choices, have you tried directly saying to her, "I respect you choices. Please respect mine.". It sounds like you need to have a heart to heart. She may not be aware of her actions or she could be just like my MIL and NEED to have her 2 cents in everything. 

AFM,
Lazy beach day and then off to Walmart tonight to exchange our faulty mini-dryer. In other words, nothing much going on.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pad- So happy for you!

Heart- Happy belated birthday! I hope you win the SAHM campaign!!!!

Tuckie- Don't feel too bad about the boots. Very inconvenient, but totally worth it!! I'm not even willing to try my boots!

Fili- Yes! Our bodies were meant to do this!! You can do it girl! Don't let fear get in the way! Nice that you have options, you know you can have the birth you want. A natural birth is a great thing, you can get lots of pain relief, no need to be afraid!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sticky- :hugs: I'm so sorry that friend makes you feel that way. I'm sure she's completely unaware of it and doesn't see how her behavior is hurting you. :nope: Sometimes people just don't know what they're saying. 
I think your plan for a homebirth is wonderful! You've done your research, there's no reason to second guess yourself. Also, researching immunizations is a very responsible thing! Especially since there may be some family history there. My son stopped talking after getting his shots, it would be irresponsible of me to keep giving him more. I also refuse to immunize any of my other children as a negative reaction like that can run in families. Research, research, research!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

I did it! My bag is fully packed! I've started having more braxton hicks, so I've taken to putting my bag in the car for longer trips! No labor signs yet. :nope: No plug, nothing. :nope: Still working on the nursery, so maybe she's waiting for me! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Sticky- Your 'friend'needs a talking to (or a swift kick in the teeth)! I'm sorry she made you feel cross-examined. I think it's wonderful that you've a birth plan which matches your wants and needs! Nobody has the right to tell you how do do this, and you shouldn't have to justify your decision to anyone. As far as the jabs go, it's a moms responsibility to stay informed, which is exactly what you're doing, and make informed decisions. Don't second guess yourself! Nobody knows what's right for you and your baby better than you and anyone who gets preachy about this stuff is full of shit! :grr: :growlmad: :grr:


----------



## sara1

So I had a bit of a scare last night... got very nauseous and started throwing up, then had serious period-like cramps and back pain. I was worried that I was going into labour and freaking because I haven't gone off the aspirin yet. Not to mention the fact that it's way too early and Dh is in Casablanca till Tuesday. Once I managed to fall asleep everything was fine and I woke up feeling normal- if a bit hungry. I suppose it was just something I ate, but yikes!!!! Today's project is definitely going to be getting my bag together just in case.

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Abi 2012

sticky- sorry to hear your friend is being like that, you have every right to have a birth that you want andd need and as for immunisation well again totally your choice no one should question you on that hun. x

sara- sorry to hear you had a bit of a scare, glad everything seems ok this morning just try take it easy today hun 

mrs m- happy 29 weeks!!!! :D xxx

anyone else who has new weeks happy new weeks to you too!! 

afm.. 30 weeks today!!! yipppeeeee 3/4 of the way there! feeling ok just very tired my son likes to get me up at 5:30am lol but other then that im great. 

everyone else- hello everyone hope your all feeling well and have had/having a lovely weekend! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky preachy mum frenemies are the worst!! Take no notice at all! The only people I listen to are you ladies and my sister. You will be a fantastic mum and make all the right choices for yourself xxx

Tuckie :rofl: I was just about to post the question: does anyone else have pregnant feet lol! I tried to put my heels on the other day :haha: NO CHANCE! My feet don't even look swollen but they must be fatter. I only have two pairs of boots which fit me now. And you look beautiful Hun, your hubs is right! 

Abi, happy 30 weeks! Hope you get a better night's sleep tonight! 

Sara, how are you doing now? When I got really Ill a couple of weeks ago, along with hubs and we had that stomach bug my back really ached a periody like and a bit Ill crampy like. I think you're ok and it's just a bug but I think you should check in with the hospital for your own peace of mind - I did. 

Mrs mig I think my bump has moved down too!! 

Kat your hubs sounds like he is going to have an amazing company but it sounds like hard work too, you are such a lovely supportive wife! 

Thanks everyone about your comments re natural birth they really help me. I am getting more and more mentally prepared for this now. I need to get back into my swimming and yoga again - been lazy recently and eating too many crisps! 

Cazi Freya is just gorgeous, love the bath picture! 

Yesterday hubs picked up the quinny buzz pram and isofix car seat etc :yipee: 
Not made the cookies yet or taken a bump pic but I will! Still not feeling an amazing number of kicks everyday, just the odd few :hissy: because of this ap! Oh well the odd few tell me he's ok in there I suppose! 

Glad you enjoyed your sneaky pizza Lee! 

:hi: everyone else! 

I'm just chilling today, hubs is playing football till one then we may go for a walk somewhere. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and I'm 3rd tri now!! :shock: just 2 'whole' months left to go (nov and dec) :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara I'm sorry you had such a scare, pleased it amounted to nothing. Best get that bag packed though!
Tuckie, happy 30 weeks! Fabulous milestone. Can't believe how quickly the weeks are racing by. 
Sticky, I'm really sorry your friend made you feel like that. I think she possibly feels a little jealous of your choices, maybe feels a little threatened or inadequate that you are choosing an empowering thing like a home birth, when she either couldn't or didn't want to. She is clearly hung up on something. And as for her comments on your job and your research, again it sounds like jealousy. I know it's hard but please don't waste your energy stressing about her bitterness and negativity. The home birth is something I've given a lot if thought and because of my home environment it isn't for me, but the people I know who have had them can't recommend it highly enough. Good for you. 
Kat, enjoy your quiet day. 
Re the cankles issue, my hands and feet blew up terribly with my daughter, and I had carpal tunnel syndrome at the end of the pregnancy. The swelling went down after I had her, but my feet were about a half a size bigger for ages after. I haven't swollen up yet, but I keep expecting it to happen. Had a nice day yesterday. I'm still friends with the 6 ladies I made friends with at post natal group and every year around the time of our little one's birthdays we have a special day out to celebrate, to a big play zone place in York. We take it in turns to bake a cake and its a lovely way to celebrate their birthdays and us having notched up another year of motherhood! The dads come along too and it's very special. The only thing that spoilt it was Edie fell over outside looking at the animals. She took a nasty tumble, the worst she has ever done. She has a lump on her forehead and a graze on her face. It's the first time she has properly hurt herself and it broke my heart. She soon forgot about it though, brave little girl.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh happy third tri Fili!!! That makes me so happy. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds like a wonderful day mrs migg!! :cloud9: Poor Edie tho :nope: she does sound very brave xxx


----------



## sara1

Ohh, I do love milestones:

Happy 29 weeks Mismig!!! 
Happy 30 weeks Abi!!!
Welcome to 3rd tri Fili!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy milestone days ladies!!!

Tuckie.....ahhhh the feet! I hate to say it but pack comfy shoes for when you are in hospital after the birth also. Not sure if its normal or a c sec thing or just me but I had the worst water retention after I had Alfie!! I would put flip flops on and have a big mark on my feet within 5 mins!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

You know what, I am surprised pregnancy doesn't turn us into spiders or frogs or something too, it seems to do everything else lol! And to think I am planning back to back pregnancies, this means that at the very best case scenario (ie no more mc's) I will have spent 3 years of my life being almost continually pregnant :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: although I am prepared for more mc's :nope: so it could be 4 years!! :shock: :help:


----------



## sara1

Fili- I know what you mean! We're going to try again soon after but it's scary to think of doing it all over again, only with a baby/toddler in tow this time. It makes me realize that all the time I've been spending sitting on the couch this pregnancy has been a real luxury!


----------



## sara1

For those ladies suffering from water retention and swollen feet: If you can find someone who does it, spring for a lymphatic drainage massage! I've had a couple and they work wonders especially for cankles and swelling of the face and neck.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Happy...
29weeks MrsM
30 weeks Abi
3rd tri Fili!

Sara, sorry to hear you had such a scare. Glad your feeling fine today though after a sleep, make a start on that hospital bag just incase, better to be prepared! Its must also have been scary as your husband is away the thought of him missing the birt!

Mu husband had his last "big" night out last night as he knows its too risky now to leave me incase anything happens. I was working anyway so didnt mind.
Im worrying a bit again as had more brown jelly this morning, Im convinced this is my mucous plug gradually coming away. Why does this always happen when its my days working. Im due to start work in 2 hours and really wish I was off. The only comfort being that I work 10 mins from home so if anything happens I can get home quickly.
I just want to hang in there until Wednesday when I next meet with my consultant and have another growth scan.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara, thanks for the massage info, I'm going to have a look now! Are you going to get your hands on more clomid for the next pregnancy? I think I will even though I don't 'need' it iykwim, it worked this time for my body! 

Just, that must be scary Hun, hang in there to when you will get your next scan, won't the doctors be able to confirm it's the mucus plug from the scan?


----------



## pink80

Just I literally haven't stopped losing brown mucus, it's not all the time but it is every day. Sometimes I get periody cramps aswell and then I'll lose a slighter bigger bit, going to see if my midwife will examine me on Wednesday, but not sure if she will at this stage :shrug:

Happy 29 weeks MrsM
Happy 30 weeks Abi
Welcome to 3rd Tri Fili :happydance:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi pink, I can only assume it is the mucous plug coming away gradually. So you have an appointment on Wednesday aswell, I hope we both get answers/reassurance as to this being normal. Maybe it is just something thats going to happen several weeks before labour who knows, its a guessing game. So you've had it every day..this is the first Ive had it in a week now. It is annoying just waiting and wondering whats going to happen. I get the odd cramps aswell but nothing like I havent been getting since day one. Ive also been having minor tightenings/braxton hicks randomly each day but no pattern to them.


----------



## sara1

Fili- I still have some clomid left over but don't know that I'll use it tbh. Like you, I didn't 'need' it... I never seem to have a problem falling pregnant, but I was desperate, my husband was travelling and I didn't want to wait another cycle. I think we'll just play it by ear this time around. I expect it will be difficult to be as focused on TTC when there's a baby to take care of.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes I can imagine that we may not be as focused but I have a bit of an addictive personality and I can imagine too that once I've come round a bit that even with me-mo I'll be pretty obsessed again!! :wacko:. After 2 babies though I am definitely not going to bother to ttc anymore and I will be using birth control of some sort for a while after that, maybe a few years and then if we feel like it we may try for number 3 but pretty doubtful, think I would have had enough by then! Just not sure about whether to do the clomid again if my periods come back ok. Think I will do the steroids though... 

I'm going shopping for peanut butter cookie ingredients later :yipee: having a subway for lunch! Yay!


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!

Good news Fili.. you are in third tri! And you have having a subway! Wahooo what a day!!

Happy 30 weeks Abi... and Happy nearly 30 weeks MrsM!! 

Can I add one to that... I am 11 weeks today! Wahoo happy 11 weeks Pickle!

Just and Pink... didn't Caz have this as well... losing plug for ages?

Sara sorry you had such a scare. At least everything seems ok now right?

Hey Mom! Good job, you packed your bag.. you are ready to go!

Kat have a lovely trip to Walmart.... I love going to Walmart when we are in the US lol.... I know... sad!


----------



## filipenko32

I just posted this on my Facebook: 

Just realised: NINE years ago yesterday and stone cold sober, I chatted my 6 foot 7 hubs up in a bar with a line I was sure he'd never heard before: "Gosh you're tall!" These have been the happiest 9 years of my life and that was the best thing I ever said! Hubs is the kindest, funniest, cleverest, bravest, loveliest most supportive best friend I have ever had and I'm very very lucky!

Think i'm going to make everyone :sick: lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Urggh I cannot be bothered to move my fat ass off the very indented sofa to get the ingredients to make fat ass peanut butter cookies! I am a big. fat.lazy blob!!

I love walmart too Pad! I love all the big supermarkets in the us you're like me!


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy 11 weeks Pad :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

Pad happy 11 weeks !!! :D 
Holly happy 16 weeks !! :D


----------



## sara1

Happy 11 weeks Pad!
Happy 16 weeks Holly!


----------



## cazi77

padbrat said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Good news Fili.. you are in third tri! And you have having a subway! Wahooo what a day!!
> 
> Happy 30 weeks Abi... and Happy nearly 30 weeks MrsM!!
> 
> Can I add one to that... I am 11 weeks today! Wahoo happy 11 weeks Pickle!
> 
> Just and Pink... didn't Caz have this as well... losing plug for ages?
> 
> Sara sorry you had such a scare. At least everything seems ok now right?
> 
> Hey Mom! Good job, you packed your bag.. you are ready to go!
> 
> Kat have a lovely trip to Walmart.... I love going to Walmart when we are in the US lol.... I know... sad!


Yep I lost my plug for weeks! It started at 32 weeks when I had pinky coloured discharge then it went creamy/greeny for a few weeks before going bloody at 37+5 weeks. It really was never ending and did panic me a bit! All the midwives reassured me it was normal and people loose different amounts. Even when mine turned bloody at 37+5 it was still another 6 days before I went into labour. I also had increasing amounts of braxon hicks. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry. If you are concerned give the hospital a ring I rung a couple of times and went in for monitoring twice the staff said they would rather me come in and be reassured than sit at home worrying. xx


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 11 weeks Pad and 16 weeks Holly!! :yipee: It's going so fast!!


----------



## filipenko32

I think I am bigger! So here are some 27 week and 2 day bump shots and contributing to the big tummy in some way too I am sure are things like the AMAZING peanut butter cookies I finally got round to making and scoffing today. They are to die for!!
 



Attached Files:







3rd tri bump.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 12









3rd tri bump2.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 12









3rdtri bump pic3.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 11









peanutbutter cookie mix.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 7









peanut cookies.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Abi 2012

such a cute bump fili!!! :) im not a fan of peanut butter so ill skip on the cookies! choc chip on the other hand yummm.....! but right this second i want icecream! dont care what flavour just cold soothing icecream! but havent got any and no shops open at this time on a sunday :( so gonna have to wait!!! till tomorrow!!! :(


----------



## padbrat

Aww thanks guys... promise Kat will get round to putting a ticker up lol

Holly! Congrats 16 weeks! Wahooo!

Fili... lovely bump shots chick! And cookies...mmmmmm

Awwww Sara how romantic!! xx

See Pink and Just... I knew Caz had the same thing!


----------



## Hollybush75

I can't quite believe I'm at 16 weeks though my ever growing belly is making me believe it :wacko::haha:

I have my 16 week check on Wednesday :thumbup: but I am refusing the triple test. Welsh hospitals don't do the NT at the dating scan so I don't believe there is a point in going ahead with the triple test. I would more than likely come out as high risk due to my age so I'm not going to put myself under additional worry.

I'm impressed at the ladies here already talking about baby number 2. We have decided that if we are lucky with this one, then there won't be anymore. As much as I have remained relatively calm and positive so far there is no way I could do this again with the added responsibility of a small child. We have discussed the topic and DH will be going for The Snip when this one is a few months old.


----------



## KatM

Hi All!

Sara,
That is scary! I am so happy that it was just something you ate. When are you going off the aspirin? I started only using it every other day and will stop for good on Tuesday since I never needed it. Definitely get your bag together.

Abi,
Happy 3/4 there! Go get your ice cream.

Mrsmigg,
It sounds like you have a lovely group of friends. Sorry about Edie, but look at what a trooper she is. Kids can bounce back so easily. I am sure it was more painful for you. Happy 29 weeks.

Just,
Good you hubby got his last night out. Hope LO hangs in there till Wed.

Fili, Sara and others going to TTC right away,
I'm in the same boat ladies. I'm thinking 6 months and then we will try again. I don't think I will as obsessed the 2nd time around, but like Fili, I am a bit obsessive, so I don't know for sure. I have gotten pregnant each time we have tried, so if I ovulate the chances are high #2 will be on the way. We'll have to support each other through mommyhood and pregnancy.

Fili,
Love the bump pics and the cookies. You still look neat and all bump. Welcome to 3rd tri.

Pad and Fili,
I don't know why you two love our humongous stores from hell. DH and I HATE going to Walmart. DH literally HATES Walmart, but they are the cheapest supplier of our mini-dryer. We DREAD going there. I LOVE that you two LOVE it though. It's hilarious.

AFM,
After starting a PB cookie frenzy, I want to report what a piggles wiggles I am. DH and I went to the grocery store and picked up 8 additional cartons of Ben n Jerry's to take advantage of the sale. So I have bought 14 cartons of Ben n Jerry's in less than a week and have already eaten 3. I was bummed we didn't get 9 more cartons because we could still squeeze another in the freezer. No one at the grocery store even batted an eye because I am so heavily pregnant.

To balance this gluttony, DH and I did our usual workout, farmer's market and beach day.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Have been exhausted today ladies! I slept 8 hours last night, but after waking up and getting ready for church I was too tired to go! I slept another 4 hours, made a pot of chili and took another hour nap! I've also been feeling nauseous. I know they say you can feel sick a day or two before labor begins, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Abi 2012

Morning everyone hope everyone is great 

Kat- I didn't get my ice-cream but shall today lol 

Mom2- here's hoping sweetheart I have my fingers crossed for you :) 

Afm 24 today ... Going to spend the day with my mum and gran after dropping my monster to school so that should be nice :) 
Feeling shattered but generally ok lol xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning Abi, hope you have a lovely day with your mum and gran! 

Mom 2 eeek soo exciting! Glad you have that bag packed now too haha! Think I might print that list out today and put it on my fridge! And start gathering, but knowing my luck I'll go weeks overdue! Anytime now! 

Holly it is amazing isn't it!? I still look at my bump and think wow a baby is really in there!!?

Kat, LOL at the supermarkets! I think it's because there's so much new stuff in them and it's just interesting! When we were in Santa Barbara in March which as I am sure you know is glorious, me and hubs woke up and despite the bike ride we had planned for the beautiful morning that it was, hubs said: shall we find you a big supermarket today too to look around! :rofl: I was so excited!! This wasn't the ov test stick day one, I bought some reeses pieces and some other bits and bobs but wandered around for at least an hour in a happy daze :rofl: and oh yes we will have to support each other when we are tired from lack of sleep maybe and tired from being pregnant too hopefully eeeek :wacko: I want this baby out and another one in to cook then I am done haha! I am not sure I would be *quite* as upset at more miscarriages if I already had one child?? Not sure, what do you girls think? I am preparing myself for that too depressingly. 
:yipee: to the ice cream buying frenzy! Brilliant buy! Just had a pb cookie for breakfast :blush: with a cup of tea! :munch: they are so good. 

Afm ignoring calls for work this morning :blush: I want to get my vaccines sorted, book a dentist appointment, review hospital suitcase list and do some shopping, go see my friend's new baby and chat to my sister for 2 hours! And maybe get my hair cut.


----------



## filipenko32

Ooops misread your post Abi! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :cake::cake: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks fili! lol x


----------



## sara1

:cake: Happy birthday Abi :cake: Hope you have a lovely day out with your mom and grandma

Mom2- Hopefully this is the beginning of labour for you! Fingers crossed!

Kat- I spent yesterday in full gluttony mode- It seems that having thrown up the night before I just wanted to eat everything and anything in the house. And with Alex out of town there were no witnesses :haha: I think I went through at least a dozen glucose strip tests (I test whenever I eat anything that is not strictly on my diet) ... Eat, wait an hour, test- everything ok? good! eat again. I weighed myself this morning and I gained 1 kilo in a day!!!


----------



## sara1

Fili- I had peanut butter cookies haha: notice the plural) for breakfast too! Enjoy your non-working day! I need to motivate myself to get off the couch and run errands, but I'm downloading last night's episode of Downton Abbey instead...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lets hope this is the start of it Mom2! I didn't realise you were so close!
Abi happy birthday! Hope you have a nice day and enjoy your ice cream. 
Kat I'm loving the Ben and Jerry's addiction, disappointed not to see any Phish food or Cherry Garcia among your stash though! I can only afford Ben and Jerry's when it's on offer, £4 something a tub is way too pricey! 
Fili, I'm still thinking once Me-mo is here you might feel differently about trying straight away, purely based on my own experience, but unlike you I hadn't had any losses before my first pregnancy. I think that changes things. But I thought I would be trying again while she was a baby. Instead, the first time we dtd I did a test and my heart was in my mouth praying it was negative! It took a year for me to feel ready to try again but my god that year flew past, and so have the two years since. Also bear in mind if you are breast feeding exclusively that acts as a contraceptive! My periods didn't return until I started weaning Edie onto solids at almost 6 months. However I really hope if you are still wanting to try straight away, and I know having close siblings is really important to you, that it happens quickly and successfully. Regarding whether losses are easier to deal with when you have a baby - I can't say from the other side of the coin as obviously my first pregnancy was successful. It's devastating - of course it is, but with both my losses looking at my daughter straight after made the pain easier to bear I suppose. It brings other challenges, like worrying that the gap between your children is going to be too big, feeling left behind by friends you have made whilst having baby #1 who are pregnant again, stuff that doesn't really matter but in your addled brain at the time is huge. Plus you need to still be there for your baby/toddler/child and focus on them 100% because they need you, while you are getting wrapped up in ttc and grief. Again I hope I'm not sounding like I'm bleating at you :hugs: just sharing my experience. I'm not sure I managed that last part too well if I'm honest, and I'm looking forward to being able to enjoy my two children without the stress of pregnancy and miscarriage hanging over me like it has for the last two years. That's not to say I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy, I have loved it. 
I had some sad news on here this morning. A girl I know from another couple of threads lost her baby at 15 weeks pregnant yesterday. It's her second loss, I feel so desperately sorry for her. 
Hi everyone else. I'm on my phone as usual and I have only read the last couple of posts, need to read back and catch up.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :)

Getting ready for bed & I'm pretty exhausted. Feet are very swollen atm, glad I'm not alone with this at least! My girl's weekend was great. We went to Taylor Creek & watched where the salmon go to spawn and die this time of year. It was pretty neat to see. We had a mexican dinner, played board games and giggled. No alcohol for me, but that was okay. Went to breakfast this morning and I ate a TON and had 3 cups of hot tea! I've been having bouts of nausea. It's as if 1st tri MS has returned :/ 

Sara- so scary! Like I said, Ive been nauseous but haven't puked. I bet you were so scared! My mom told me she puked every time she went into labor. I'm glad it was just something you ate. Good plan to get your bag together now though! 

Abi- happy birthday!!! :)

Kat- damn woman, that's a lot of ice cream! It's getting pretty cold up here so i'm more in the mood for tea and cocoa lately than ice cream :p

Holly- congrats on 16 weeks! :)

Fili- lovely bump! I just might have to make Kat's cookies now too. Your pics made me want them really bad! 

Mom2- did you notice nausea before your other ones? Did you ever have extended 3rd tri nausea? Mmm, chili sounds good...with cornbread! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie your weekend sounds fabulous! Hope you sleep well. I've been having 3rd tri nausea too, on and off.


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Your weekend in tahoe sounds lovely... It must be pretty amazing to see the salmon run. I'm taking comfort from the fact that you and others on here have been experiencing 3rd tri nausea too. 

Mismig- So sorry about your friends loss... I can't imagine the pain of a 2nd trimester loss... my heart goes out to her.


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- sorry to hear about your friend from another thread. I wish I could hug every lady that's struggling with losses & ttc. I feel like all of us rpl ladies are one big family and no one else can quite understand what we go through besides others like us. 

Sara- I too am comforted knowing other 3rd tri ladies are having this damn nausea! Ugh, how did I not know this would happen? I never remember reading about it in any of my pregnancy books...did you or MrsM expect it?


----------



## tuckie27

Oh, it's after 1am here (prego insomnia!) but I just realized its oct 15th, miscarriage & infant loss rememberance day. I think I read about lighting a candle at 7 pm wherever you are in the world. I thought that was a sweet idea.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not really Tuckie, but it's been more a case of first tri nausea never really went! I had about 4 weeks of being free of it! I have to say I can't complain too much as its certainly not every day, and it is relatively mild. I can't take my prenatals at all, they make me throw up ten minutes after I have taken them without fail, and there are so many foods I can't eat, especially at lunchtime. I used to eat baked beans and egg on toast all the time, it was my favourite snack. Now the very thought of baked beans, or any variety of eggs just turns my stomach. I never had any of this with my daughter at all. 
I'm still going nuts for tangy things. Pickles, marmalade, last night I had a craving for chilli peanuts! My craving went unrequited though, but I may try to find some today for a snack tonight.


----------



## sara1

tuckie27 said:


> Oh, it's after 1am here (prego insomnia!) but I just realized its oct 15th, miscarriage & infant loss rememberance day. I think I read about lighting a candle at 7 pm wherever you are in the world. I thought that was a sweet idea.

Thank you for this, I never knew.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs mig that's so sad about your friend :nope: cant imagine :nope: was it a 15 weeks loss and the baby was 15 weeks too or had the baby stopped growing? Thanks for your advice as always, I always take on board what you say :hugs:. I'm only going to breast feed for a week or two anyway, I want my period back and not only that my body and (I know you will grimace at this:haha:) but I am anti bf thanks to my sister haha! She did it for a week or so only and promotes the bottle as much as you promote bf lol! But anyway it suits my purpose of getting preggo quickly after. I don't think I will breast feed the second either solely selfishly because I want my body back!! :hissy: selfish but true I'm ashamed to admit :blush:. I think I would be a bit like that even without losses tbh but I can appreciate that lots of women find utter joy in doing it too, it's the most natural thing in the world!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili it's fine and its your choice. I try not to be too much of a bf nazi (even though I am a bit :blush:) but the fact that you want to do it just for a couple of weeks is great. I loved it and cried bitterly when I stopped after 14 months, but I totally understand anybody's reasons for not doing it. Plus, it's really bloody hard. 
It's Ginny who lost her baby Fil, she goes for a scan today/tomorrow (not sure if time difference as she is in Australia) to find out exactly what has happened. She found out yesterday there was no heartbeat, but strangely enough she has been avoiding the Cautiously PAL thread for a week or so, just posting in the ttc after a loss thread. She said she was having a wobble, so she must have known. I just can't believe it. I'll be lighting an extra candle for her tonight. I want to light one for every single one of us really.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww :nope: :cry: I will light an extra one for her too xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She has to wait until Thursday for her medical management or surgery. I feel completely devastated for her.
Ladies I'm sorry to bring the thread down with this horrible news, and when it's someone you don't know as well, I just feel so terrible for her.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Happy Birthday Abi, hope you have a lovely day and spoil yourself x

MrsM, that is very sad about your friend, its always awful to hear. I just want this baby out so much safely.

Fili, I dont think you'll really know how you will feel about trying straight away until your little one is here. As I said before I was always determined that I wanted to try straight away again and I kind of told myself that miscarriages wouldnt be so upsetting if I already had a baby but to be honest I think it would be just as stresfful and upsetting for all the reasons that MrsM gave.
Im thinking I just want to enjoy a year off work with this little one stress free and make it the best year ever. 
It is a nice idea though to have two kids close in age and then maybe just be hapy with that and put this whole ttc business behind us.

Cazi, Im so glad that you posted about starting to lose your plug at about 32 weeks and how it continued for weeks. That makes me feel so much better. Ive not lost anything else since the clump on jelly yesterday morning so Im hanging in there and its getting closer to Wednesday now for my next appointment.

Oh and Fili your looking great your bump pics. I wish I liked peanut butter but I dont Im afraid, Im chocolate chip all the way too!


----------



## sara1

Mismig- We all understand, and as it's someone you know, it affects you as well. 

Fili- Just FYI, I know you've been vacillating between a section and a natural birth, but your doctor will not recommend you getting pregnant right away after a section... there's a lot of debate as to how long you should wait, my dr says 4-6 months after the 1st section, 12-18 months if you've had more than one section (although I've heard a lot more conservative time frames) Just one more thing to consider. It's interesting that your sister is so pro-bottle... so is mine. I can hear her annoyance when I tell her I want to try exclusive breast feeding. I guess it's just really personal and depends on your experience.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Sara and just, that all makes sense to me xx
Mrs mig I was devastated for weeks after my close friend had a stillbirth, it really really affects you too especially when you're pregnant too! :hug: 
Going for my flu jab now :wacko: booked the dentist for next Monday to get my chips tooth filled, it's the same tooth as last time it's a weak one. 
Need smoked salmon from m and s today!! Mmmmm nap then yoga tonight. Me'mo is on the move as a type this :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the flu jab! Mine didn't hurt but my arm ached for days! Sausage casserole for tea tonight I think, it's suitably autumnal!
Oh and my new pregnancy symptom is great big round rings round my nipples, like someone has drawn round them in wax crayon. I remember it when I was pregnant with Edie. It's so attractive. 
I'm having another crack at potty training today, god help me. I think this child is going to be in nappies until she is 8.


----------



## LeeC

Selfish post coming up:

Ladies, I am really NOT feeling pregnant at all at the minute. Apart from the dizzy/light headed spells there is nothing much to report, boobs are still fairly sore.
Could this be how normal pregnancies feel iykwim, I absolutely do not want the cramps or bleeding back, I'm just not sure if I should be feeling something more at 10 weeks 2 days. 
Next scan Thursday, am I worrying for no reason today?

Will read back shortly, lots to catch up on as usual.

Happy birthday Abi, have a fab day x.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee, in short I posted about 50 'selfish' posts like yours between. 7-12 weeks! I had no symptoms at all but tiredness. So all in all yes you're worrying about nothing :haha: but I completely get you. It's very very very stressful, you and Lee baby are going to be just fine xxxxx massive hugs I know where you're coming from.


----------



## LeeC

Thank Fili, I'm slightly obsessed.
It's good to hear you went through the same thing, thanks again for the reassurance.

And I just realised I am now a Prune, ewwww I hate prunes.


----------



## cgav1424

Lee - I'm one week behind you and have been feeling the same way. Apart from the fairly sore boobs and peeing quite frequently, I don't really have any more symptoms. I feel like even though I'm still on steroids, I haven't been eating as much lately... though my face and the rest of me are still big as a house. I know the placenta takes over around 10 weeks so maybe your body's just adjusting to that and giving you a reprieve from all the really terrible symptoms? 
Being PARL is so stressful... I'm trying not to freak out over every little thing, but I'm not being very successful. My next scan is next Thursday too! I'm sure everything is fine with both of us, hon! All of our symptoms will probably come back with a vengeance in the next day or two! *hugs*


----------



## sara1

Lee- It's totally normal for you to have symptom free days! My cramping was certainly over by the stage you are at (I felt it most around the 6-8 week mark). The fact that you are on steroids means that they will likely mask any morning sickness/nausea that you may be feeling (my worst period for morning sickness was weeks 12-13). I never had particularly sore boobs. It's a f-ing brutal period, and impossible not to second guess everything. Try to stay calm, and I know you'll honestly feel better after your Thursday scan. :hugs: 
Also, you're almost at that stage where you may be able to find the heartbeat with a doppler... It's a personal choice whether getting one will help keep you calm, or stress you out even more. For me it was a lifesaver- although I was completely obsessed with it till I started to feel movement.


----------



## cgav1424

By the way, hello to everyone else! I've been lurking and staying caught up with everyone, but had the most exhausting weekend and only got 5 hours of sleep each night so I've been lazy with the posting. Sorry ladies! Hope everyone has a wonderful day and I'll be thinking of you all when I light my candle tonight.


----------



## filipenko32

As Sara says too Lee Hun except I don't feel as much movement :hissy: I can't win lol! However I have just found babba's heartbeat on the Doppler! :happydance: although I shouldn't be using it as last time, 3 weeks ago, I couldn't find it and had to dash off for a same day private scan to check he was ok :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

You post when u like cgav :hugs: lots of us have fits and starts on here with posting times, you do have a life lead. Sorry you've been feeling tired :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Fili, I remember that, not sure if I would be the same with Doppler, but I've already thought about getting one, I'm sure my hospital would not be happy lol... 

Sara, I know the pred can mask symptoms and ironically always say this to others, funny how I am not taking my own advice now, thanks for the post it's good to know that it all seems pretty standard then. 
I'm really not sure what I expect, a phone call from Babs or something!

Cgav, I have the worst case of moon face ever, if I wasn't so embarrased I would post a pic, I have put 2 stone on now over the past 12 months of taking the steroids. My face looks like Ihave seriouslyover done it with the fillers.

You really can't win with PARL, worried when we have symptoms, worried when we don't.


----------



## Hope39

Lee - i am not feeling pregnant either. I have sore boobs and when i get up to check on the puppies at night i have to have a pee too but they are my only symptoms. I am tired but i think that might be to do with looking after the pups throughout the night still

I havent even taken steroids so i can't say my symptoms have been masked by them either

I keep researching on the net and there are so many mums that have no symptoms what so ever, maybe we are just one of those lucky mums. I always had it in my head i would suffere with morning sickness, maybe i wont :)

I am 8 weeeks today and still have a week to wait till next scan. 

Fact:- I hate PARL!!!!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The frustrating thing is no two pregnancies are ever the same so it's so difficult to compare. I had hardly any symptoms with my daughter apart from sore boobs and peeing a lot. I had nausea with both my losses, so felt that was a bad sign for me rather than a good one. But this time I have had nausea again - most of the way through, still the sore boobs but they had days of not being sore, plus I had days of no nausea. But this pregnancy I haven't had the peeing a lot, it's only just starting now, now I am consistently being poked in the bladder. As my pelvic floor is BUGGERED from childbirth last time I expected it to be worse than this. Hopefully it's just a normal, low symptom day. We all get them, it would just be nice if we could enjoy them.


----------



## LeeC

Just lit my candle for wave of light,, thinking about everyone on here and our angels.


----------



## KatM

Good Morning Ladies.

Abi,
Happy B-Day Hon!!! Hope you have a wonderful day. Tell us all about it and eat your damn ice cream woman.

Fili,
It sounds like a very busy day ahead for you. Your DH is VERY kind. I cannot believe you two chose Target/Walmart over a lovely bike ride in Santa Barbara. I don't think my DH would be so gracious without me having to beg/compromise for it.

Sara,
Good news that your GD is totally under control. Nothing wrong with being a bit gluttonous. Just make sure to eat protein with all your sugars. I am sure you know this, but this is how I manage my blood sugar as I have had symptoms of hypoglycemia in the past, including passing out on numerous occasions. The kilo is just water weight.

MrsMigg,
I bought so much ice cream because it is on sale for $2.99. I would not pay 4 pounds for it either. All the reasons why you waited for a year are on my mind. I would need to really relax the worry my 2nd pregnancy, so I can be totally there for Grey. That is why I am not adamant on #2. 
I am sooooo sorry for your friend.:cry:

Good luck with toilet training. My nipples have dried colostrum I need to rub off in the shower each day or it turns gross.

Tuckie,
Sounds like you had a fab weekend with the girls. I read that you can get a repeat of MS 3rd trimester. That is why they call 2nd trimester the golden one. 
It is hot here this week. In the 80's beach side and even hitting 90 on Wednesday. That is super hot for the beach. 

Lee,
ALL my symptoms stopped at exactly 10 weeks. I was googling in a panic while on holiday in Europe. I forced myself to stop and just let go. The only symptom that stayed at that time was my lovely constipation that has been with me throughout this pregnancy. (this trimester was much better than the previous 2). Symptoms come and go. Even my boobs stopped being sore, but that returned shortly after. I have to say that it was a relief to stop feeling nauseous, but it scared me too.

AFM,
Thanks ladies for sharing what might occur. I have prepared by buying these light, bladder control pads in case I get a lot of discharge. I am also preparing for additional nausea, so I will fish out my seabands (they did help me) and stick them in my purse. I bought tub stickers after Fili (i believe) took a spill. I bought a CO2 detector after Abi's scare. I bought a heavy duty fire extinguisher because I realized we don't have one.


----------



## padbrat

I have lit my candle for all of our angels. xx

Lee I have had a lessening in symptoms too... asked my cons and she said that symptoms begin to ease off from 9 weeks as the placenta takes over xxx

Abi happy birthday chick!

Hey Kat... I love it cos it is just so HUGE... always makes me laugh that you can buy a gun and a fishing rod in a supermarket!

MrsM so sorry about your friends news x

Sara glad you could have a binge!

Fili you had a busy day! Work would only have got in the way lol

Tuckie am so jealous of your fab weekend! We have just booked Christmas in Cologne with our Aussie mates before they go back to Aus.. can't wait. Hubby was worried that we hadn't told them about me being pregnant... i said by then I will be 20 wks and I think they will guess! LOL

Hope... I hate PARL too!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat yeah it was me who fell in the bath. We have a special mat now and I can't believe we have gone so long without it. And we went on the bike ride too, I did both, the bike ride and the target trip! :cloud9: it was a good day! 

Lighting my candle now, I thought it was 8pm :blush:

No arm ache from the flu jab and I feel fine! 

Pad lol! Yes work would have got in the way for sure! Christmas in cologne :wohoo: !!!

Ladies just to reiterate I had NO symptoms AT ALL and nearly had a nervous breakdown without help from the now marls and ladies on here! My sickness was far far worse in the second tri and from early on in my 4th mc to the op so it really means nothing. Boobs weren't sore nada! Just had a lot of tiredness on and off xxx


----------



## padbrat

Have added my ticker... as promised to Kat lol xx


----------



## filipenko32

Lit my candle for all of us, ginny and my close friend :cry: 

Yay for ticker pad!!

Well after scoffing a pizza and more cookies I am off to pregnancy yoga to pretend all that never happened!


----------



## padbrat

Well.... I did promise Kat... and she remembers this kinda stuff lol


----------



## debzie

Just stopping by to say I have lit my candles for my babies and all of you lovely ladies.

Im hanging in there, sooo tired all the time and BP starting to elevate. Just keeping an eye on things so far. I promise I will catch up soon. 

Thinking of you all tonight. x


----------



## Abi 2012

well its been one lovely day! lunch at mums with my mum and gran then a trip to asda where i spent way to much money! lol then home for a quiet evening in and dominos pizza!! oh not forgetting the ben and jerrys cookie dough ice cream! which was absolutely yum! and now to relax and watch eastenders! 

pad- yay for ticker! :D good girl! 

lee- symptoms come and go hun try not to worry too much sweetie hard i know xxx

mrs m- so sorry about your friends news hun! 

thiinking of you all, hope your all well xxx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for all the reassurance I feel much better, I guess maybe the symptoms just lesson then.

Kat I still have the lovely constipation, quite ironic that I am now a prune.

Pad, love the PINK ticker, I am so excited, you're a lime.

Fili, I am drooling at the thought of your pizza.

Hubby and I started talking about names tonight, we can't agree on anything, just as well we have a long way to go, talk about a rollercoaster of a day. It's good to know that you all went through similar feelings in first tri.

Hope and Pad, PARL is def not my best friend right now either.


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, I meant to say earlier, so sorry to hear about your friend, sending you hugs x.


----------



## tuckie27

Pad- yay on gettig your ticker! If you love how huge the stores are, then you'd really love Costco. Everything there is huge! :haha: Christmas in Cologne sounds lovely...and cold! :)

Lee/Cgav- I think everyone here has posted similar concerns, in 1st tri especially. I remember the one consistent symptom I had was sore boobs and then one day I woke up and I felt NOTHING! I came on here freaking out and the marls reassured me and sure enough, my boobs were sore again the next day.

Fili- you're a busy little bee! Make sure to put your feet up later since you're swelling like me :p

MrsM- ugh, I can't believe you've had nausea off and on the whole preg :hugs: you poor thing! Best of luck with the potty training!

Kat- I have been getting that dried up white stuff on my nips too! It's so weird! Its good you're using our stories to prepare yourself! I've had very little discharge though. I got some panty liners though and some huge overnight pads for my hospital bag, but I'm hoping it's 'normal' that I'm not getting a lot of discharge like the other girls are! Enjoy that beach weather! Looks like it'll warm up here this week too, into the 80s.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Debzie, not seen you in a while, hope you are well x.


----------



## LeeC

Tuckie, I was squeezing my boobs as I read that, still a bit sore though so all good on the booby front tonight.


----------



## tuckie27

Debzi- :wave: glad you stopped in!

Abi- glad you had a good bday :) 

Lee- OH and I argued on names too! We were all settled on a name for a boy. When we found out we were team pink, we couldn't agree at all. I finally told him since it was a girl, I would pick and eventually it grew on him! :haha: glad your boobs are sore! I was always feeling mine, checking for soreness and finding discreet ways to check them in public too! :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wasn't even discreet. I realised I was prodding mine blatantly in Pizza Express one Saturday night. I was 5 weeks, it seems like about 2 weeks ago. 
My candles are still burning. I didn't want to blow them out after an hour.


----------



## KatM

Hi again All.

Pad,
Good for you Hon!!!

Fili,
I'm happy to hear you got in a proper bike ride while in Santa Barbara. I really enjoy it there. 
Have fun at yoga.

pad and fili,
Tuckie is right. Costco is our ultimate big box store, but you need a membership. I actually like shopping at costco, but still consider it a major chore and hassle. you two are funny because you will go to these stores on holiday.

Abi,
Happy you had a lovely Bday and had some proper ice cream.

Tuckie,
I dont want the discharge, but it shows either way we are all going to worry. Can't win being PARLanoid. If we have the discharge, we are worried our membranes are leaking. If we don't, we worry something is wrong. Don't worry hon, it is just a possible symptom. Not everyone has it. 

It's good you noticed the colostrum. I did not until it crusted up into tiny balls that were literally falling off my nipples. DH and I were dtd one day when I noticed they were falling off. I could not concentrate on dtd and proceeded to pick all this dried up, nasty colostrum that had turned dark off my nipple. DH then admitted that he had gotten it in his mouth a couple of times, but didn't say anything. Pregnancy Joys!

lee,
it's good you are feeling reassured. we all spent sooooooo much time being parlanoid over every symptom/lack of symptom. it is hard to enjoy pregnancy like that. i am still parlanoid, and doing the best I can to enjoy the rest of my pregnancy since this might be it for DH and me. It's great you are talking about names. 

Mrsmigg,
hahaha. I did the same thing. openly squeezing my boobs in public to see if they were sore.


----------



## LeeC

I'm not discreet either. I'm either groping, picking or prodding. Attractive!


----------



## sara1

Public booby grabbing :haha: Unfortunately I think we've all been there!

Lee- Dh and I have had a terrible time finding a name we agree on... I think we're there now, but it took ages, and we actually fought about it once. 

Pad- Love the ticker!!!

So question for the 3rd tri ladies and moms on here: Have everyone's nipples started leaking colostrum before birth... I'm starting to worry because mine haven't, even when I squeeze them. I hope this doesn't mean I'll have a problem breastfeeding.


----------



## pink80

Mine haven't Sara :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Then when you get to the third tri you start squeezing your nipples!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lol Fili! Sara I never noticed it at all before I had Edie, not a thing. Everything was in perfect working order when she arrived though. I've been giving mine the odd squeeze but nothing yet, it only really seems to have dried up recently from breast feeding her. Don't worry, it's all there waiting. Don't forget to use nursing pads in the early days. Nobody warned me, and I hadn't realised that when the let down reflex kicks in you leak milk from the side you are not feeding from. Cue embarrassing damp patches on my top in front of my dad and stepmum.


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- as Kat said, we worry no matter what! I haven't actually started leaking at all. I just have had the occasional crusty on mine! OH said he thought he could smell my milk coming though :haha: I thought that was strange but he swears he can smell a slightly different, new smell around my breasts lol


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Abi- Happy birthday!!

Tuckie- No I didn't have any 3rd tri nausea with my others, nor was I ever THIS tired at the end, usually excited and nesting! But this baby has been so different the whole time, its almost like its my first!

Thanks everyone for keeping your fingers crossed for me. I went to the doc today and he said baby is definitely lower, can almost touch her head with finger tip. My cervix isn't expected to dilate until labor, but it is softer than last week. He also said he'd check the schedule for an induction on Friday the 26th if I'm still pregnant. Hopefully that won't be an issue! I've had some uncomfortable braxton Hicks, but nothing regular. Gloriana is moving like crazy!! I love it! 
I feel like I have diarrhea, but nothing comes out!! (TMI) Didn't one of our "graduates" have these symptoms before labor?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Mine aren't leaking, only a bit if I squeeze them. That only started this past week, so don't worry.


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Mine aren't actually leaking. I just find dried on splotches on my dark nipples in the shower. I read it is normal either way and has nothing to do with your ability to breast feed. I just squeezed mine for you. Nothing came out at all. Just see some dried, little bit that I picked off.

Mom2,
Sounds like you are almost there.


----------



## tuckie27

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/FEF92FD6-A33A-4617-90E8-53E7D7441499-2947-00000219492A0500.jpg

Thinking of all our angels <3


----------



## bumpyplease

Loved all the candles last night on here and on Facebook!

Abi happy birthday for yesterday sorry I missed it! 

Sara I didn't have any booby leakage before but I obviously only went to 34 weeks so not sure if it would come later or not, I wouldn't worry though it sounds normal to not always have any beforehand.

Sorry to here about your friend mrsm - so sad.

Mom2 - you are sooo close now how exciting hope you are ready!!! It would have been my due date in 2 days time!!!

Alfie is really starting to fill out bless him he has a little chubby face now let me go find a recent picture!


----------



## bumpyplease

Images removed!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy thank you for sharing the pictures! He is gorgeous and definitely filling out. How much does he weigh? It must be strange having that due date approaching when he has been here for 6 weeks already.


----------



## bumpyplease

It really is strange mrsm! Quite surreal!

He was 5lb 3 at birth and then dropped to 4lb 11. I last got him weighed 11 days ago and he was 7lb, due to get him weighed again on fri and will be interesting to see how much he weighs now! The tiny baby clothes are now all packed away and he is fitting into some newborn stuff that are in the smaller sizes!


----------



## fitzy79

Alfie is adorable...such a cute little bundle!! 

Had my candle burning last night for all our little angels too...shed a few tears but it's a lovely way of remembering. 

Hope everyone is doing well. It'll be nice to have the next little Rainbow arrival so whenever you're ready Mom2...no pressure!!;)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's lovely to hear. Once they start gaining regularly they really pack it on! Edie seemed to be in newborn for quite a while, then 0-3 for ages, then her 3-6 month stuff lasted about 4 weeks! 
Yuck yuck yuck!!!!! A chap is here to mend my washing machine. I have had dealings with him before and he is always a bit sleazy, but he just put his hands on my bump and said "you've been doing cheekys haven't you?" 
Arggggghhhhh!! I feel violated! How gross!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

MrsM...boak!! That is horrible, what a sleaz, yuuukk imagine him saying that!

Bumpy, Alfie is amazing, he is so adoreable. It is very strange that he's not even due yet haha, it sounds like he is thriving though.

Sara and other 3rd tri. ladies Ive not had any leakage yet, it seems that some do and some dont get leakage. Ive still got to buy breast pads and maternity pads for my case. 

This baby has been stressing me lately as its not been as lively yesterday and today. Ive used my doppler and all is well and Ive felt some little kicks but nothing major, they really do seem to have lazy days at times! Or else its just getting bigger now and not as much room to be as active.

Lee, symtpoms def come and go, I remember it so well stressing when symptoms decreased. My biggest symptom was sore boobs, nauseau and cramping. After my 13 week scan I gradually stopped noticing when symptoms got less as I felt more confident. Its all normal. Its funny how people have different experiences.

My best friend is now pregnant 14 weeks, it was a surprise and not planned. I feel so happy about it as our babies will be buddies but I cant even imagine how I would have felt if I hadnt been pregnant, I thinkI would have been devastated if this was last year when I was going through miscarriages. Anyway she is really suffering, since 5 weeks she has been sick every single day no less than 6 times a day. I was starting to worry about her thinking that cant be good but the hospital are telling her just to keep an eye on things and all was well at her scan last week.
I now consider myself so lucky that I escaped that sickness. I was never physically sick but felt rough like an all day hangover up until 12 ish weeks.
She is actually losing weight as she is struggling to eat, meanwhile Im a fat pig nearly gaining 3 stone!

As Im typing this I just got a big kick there, this baby is unreal making me eat my words now!


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello everyone. Been stalking this thread for a while following Lee, Hope, Mightymom, Fitzy and Pad and I've seen some of you back over on the RMC thread. Right, bugger it I'm coming on. I was going to wait for my viability scan but I've made it to 6 and a half weeks and have all the full on symptoms so I'm hoping to stay here for another 33 or so weeks. I'm ancient (43), have one DD aged 4 who I had at 38. I had one mc before Lyra and then I had another 3 in 2011/2, last one a mmc at 12 weeks. I had tests at St Mary's this summer under Raj Rai and nothing came up until I had the TEG repeated in this pregnancy. I have a raised clotting strength so am on 150mg aspirin daily. It seems to be doing the trick because I've got past the dreaded six weeks when I lost three of my pgs previously. My last pregnancy which was a mmc showed a girl with trisomy 20 so we know why that one failed. I have my viability scan on Friday so everything crossed for then. Anyway, that's me. Look forward to getting to know everyone on here.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Meant to say that me and hubby are also having arguments over names, I got myself upset over it and ended up way too emotional and in tears last week. Since day one my name choices have been Amelia or spelled Emilia for a girl and Ethan for a boy. I thought I was getting my way up until last week when my husband said we really should have a boys names picked just incase its a boy because Ive been so convinced that its a girl.
Anyway I said that I did have my name picked...Ethan..and he said he really dosent like it and wants a Scottish name. He made some suggestions Caeileen or Caelan which has quite grown on me. But Im easily influenced and swayed by peoples reactions which I know I shouldnt be. When I first said it to my mum she never said much but now says that its grown on her. Also my sister said she loved the name Ethan and never really said much about Caelan.

I said it should be my pick as Ive went through all of the hard work but hubby said if its a boy and his first born he needs to have his say. I dont envy you other ladies going through the same thing!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Raptasaur, good for you coming over and being positive about this pregnancy, so you should be.
Fingers crossed that this time is lucky and your on the aspirin now. As you say your last mmc was explained by a trisomy which is completely out of your control. Best of luck for your scan coming up x
Its great too see new recruits on here


----------



## fitzy79

WooHoo Rap!! Great to see you over here and loving the positivity! Fingers crossed for a fab viability scan on Friday!! 

Just, so glad baby decided to give you a big kick...lovely to get that reassurance! I know I'm only 22 weeks but Itsy loves scaring me as can go hours and hours without me feeling anything and just as I'm reaching breaking point there'll be a little flutter!! Stupid anterior placenta!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, I've been having the same problems with names. Everything I choose he says he doesn't like. We have our boys name picked, but not settled on a girls name. I have so many pretty names and he just dismisses them all, yet he doesn't offer any sensible ideas himself. Finally we have agreed on a couple, but I like them rather than love them. I hope you do find something you both love. Emilia is a name I wanted when I was pregnant with Edie, before we settled on her name. 
Raptasaur, I have seen your name at the bottom of the thread for a while. I'm pleased you have taken the plunge and joined us. Congratulations on getting to 6 weeks, and I hope you are here for the duration.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yep me too, damn anterior placenta!

Ive been feeling movement every day since 22 weeks on the dot but not like they said in books that you should be feeling at least 10 movements in an hour. I dont think that can be right as these babies sleeps for most of the day and then I feel that you will have a period when they are awake and really active!


----------



## sara1

Rapt- Welcome! Congrats on making it past the 6 week mark and good luck on your upcoming viability scan... Early PARL sucks but the ladies on here are amazing. Hope you're with us for the duration!

Fitzy and other anterior placenta ladies... I'm in the same boat! 10 kicks an hour has never been the norm for me and those weeks when I first started feeling movement- around week 20 were frustrating- I kept running for my doppler. It does get better though!

About names- It's frustrating! I made a list of something like 10 girls names and Dh contributed 1. 1 name which I didn't like because it doesn't translate well in English and I'd like my daughter's cousins and grandmother to be able to pronounce her name correctly. (He wants Eirini (prononouced Eareenee... the English version is Irene)... Never gonna happen! I'm not going to suddenly stop being American. Anyway, we had a lovely row about it a few months ago. Lately it looks like we've settled on Eva (it's short for Evangelia which is very Greek, but Eva works nicely in English) although Dh is clearly not thrilled and I can tell he's hopeful I'll come around to his 1 choice. Men are fools sometimes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have a friend who lives in Greece (Kos) and her husband is Greek, and her youngest daughter is called Eva. She was born on Christmas Eve which I think influenced the decision. I think it's a really pretty name, it's a little too similar to my daughters name though. She often gets called Evie by mistake.


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome Rapta I love seeing new ladies on here too!! I'm technically a fraud now as I've had my bubba but I can't stay away!!!!!

We had the name issue too ladies! We agreed on a first name but argued and argued over a second name! DH didn't want one! I won in the end though!!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Lee sorry you're having wobbles only natural though :hugs: i was sick 24/7 but I was with mmc too so that didn't reasure me we just can't win x lol I done a lot of boob prodding too x

Yay for ticker pad x

Mrsmig so sorry about your friend x

Rap well done for coming over :hugs: 

Names!!!! I thought we'd agreed on a name but when my wee one mentioned it hubby said oh so it's Kody then is it after agreeing on that!! Arrgh think I'm also going to stop telling people irl sick of their opinions can't believe how many people have said oh I don't like that! 

Lit my candle last night an had a wee cry hubby said I don't see why you do things like this to yourself x told him just because we don't talk about our losses much now they will always be there an the hurt doesn't just go away x men!! Mrs mig I also didn't want to blow it out x when i explained to my 5 yr old what it was for she said aw that's lovely an gave me a big cuddle :cry: x 

:wave: everyone xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Just stormed out of a school!! :growlmad: to cut a long story short, because I am teaching in random schools in London on demand, I have to be really careful about which schools I take on as I'm in a really vulnerable situation otherwise with possible children who have behavioural, emotional learning needs that I don't know well enough and that I haven't read their files before etc so it's best not to take them on. The agency know this and know my condition and are always stressing to schools that I'm pregnant and want classes that are easy enough to manage. And even if I wasnt pregnant I wouldn't put myself in an I'll go to any school situation anyway as you just never know and the children / staff don't know you - you're just vulerable iykwim. 

So I thought I was teaching the same class all day until suddenly they tell me I'm in a different year group. I double check with the secretary who tells me this that the children don't have any behaviour / emotional issues because I need to be forewarned about this and thoroughly read files etc. She must have toggled off to the head as the next thing I know I am marking books and in walks this vile woman, the head teacher. She says, I want to talk to you about 2 things first: why were you late this morning!! :shock: I was there for 8.30 (and between 8.15 and 8.30 is fine) and secondly why were you questioning which class you would get? It's not the agency's fault by the way as they were very clear with the school and me that it would be all day with this particularly nice
class. I was just flabbergasted. Her manner was so awful that I immediately flared up and said I don't have to sit here and listen to this, I'm leaving. I called the agency while she was there to tell them, while the head could listen too, that I was being verbally attacked by her for no justified reason. I told the agency I was leaving the school right then and I did! She was writing everything down on a stupid piece of paper which is pointless anyway because there was only her and me there! I hate people like her who nit pick over nothing because they are power hungry.I'd had a lovely morning, I was just finishing marking the last 5 of 61 books Id been doing over break and lunch because I was in a different class by pm and was about to tidy the classroom and go to the next class with just a quick sandwich scoffed before that. Now she will be short of a supply teacher for the afternoon :haha: serves her right! What do you think girls, did I over react? I just didn't feel it was appropriate to speak to me like that anyway but especially when I am pregnant and had had a trouble free morning. I walk so slowly everywhere too that after getting off the tube and then locating the school at my pace, if I'm not in the car it tends to take me longer. Feeling stressed now though.


----------



## Mrskg

Think you done the right thing fili you need to put yourself first an shouldnt have to take her abuse :hugs: put your feet up an try an relax xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, I think Id have done teh same thing. You dont need that shit! Stupid woman on a power trip by the sounds of things.
Id never really thought of how vulnerable someone could be when doing supply teaching especially if there are challenging kids you really should be forewarned I agree.
I can remember away back to primary school and it was a nice school that I went to. But when supply teachers came in people in the class would start playing up and just start taking the piss out of them. Thats even children at a young age. I can honestly remember so clear one supply teacher who was pregnant and ended up in tears, I think that was in primary 7.

Just you try to destress yourself and not let it put you off x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks just and mrs kg :hugs: I'm feeling emotional now :cry: damn pregnancy hormones and 50 year old vile women on a power trip - no wonder she's got staffing problems and needs so many supply teachers! Another supply teacher was there and she was confused over who she should be teaching in the pm too :dohh: I am glad I left, think this head teacher was really shocked I left and stood up to her - I think she must be used to everyone being really scared of her lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't blame you for walking out Fili. What a horrible woman.


----------



## sara1

Well done Fili! That woman sounds horrendous and you certainly shouldn't have to put up with such egregious behaviour!


----------



## Mrskg

thought id share my bump pic didnt think id changed that much last couple of weeks till i just compared 19 an 22 :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks 3a.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









22 weeks a.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeeC

Fili, you absolutely done the right thing, I would be putting a formal complaint in about her too, frickin idiot!!!
I used to work in social/health care recruitment and hate the way some clients think they can talk to supply workers. 
Especially like you say when you are putting yourself at risk working with people with challenging behaviours.
Well done you for standing upto her, she sounds awful.

MrsKG, great bump pics, love your dress.


----------



## LeeC

Well I spoke to soon yesterday. Today I have had the worst heartburn, I am on the Gaviscon.

Pad, how you doing there? x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls I have calmed down a lot now! It's lovely to have support too. :hug: :hugs: I've complained to the agency so hopefully that's enough. Lee heartburn is because your uterus is growing and pushing everything up because your baby needs the space because he or she is rapidly growing :yipee: :yipee: i get the worst heartburn still from about your time, it's on and off but bloody awful. Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg you look fab, that is definitely bigger!! Xxx


----------



## padbrat

Fili I agree with Lee. I would be tempted to put in a formal complaint too... however, if there were no witnesses it would be your word against hers. Plus the whole process could place you under additional stress. I would also be talking to the agency as well, as they have a duty of care to you.

Lovin the bump update MrsK!

Hello there Rap! Good to see you! Well done for getting past your danger zone! I am still firmly in mine and can't wait for the next week to pass and for a next scan to make sure all is OK!

Lee I am OK chick. Getting lots of stretching twinges and terrible hunger pangs.. woke up at 3.30am this morning absolutely desperate for food! Literally feeling sick cos I needed to eat. Now that could be the fat boy steriods I don't know lol. Am now obsessed with butterpuff crackers and butter... can't get enough of them... but gone off chicken and chocolate digestives... odd... lol.
*note... all other forms of chocolate are just fine! Hahaha

Abi sounds like a great Birthday chick! Lovin' the Ben and Jerrys!

Aww thanks for the update on the gorgeous Alfie Bumpy! 

Hey Kat! How can you not love your big shops?? I am a bit of a shopaholic and to me it is like Christmas... too right I go there when I am on holiday! Hahaha yes I am that sad!

Sara, Just, Mom, MrsM, MrsK... am not looking forward to the name arguments.. so far I have got Hubby to agree to having a slightly unusual name... and that is about it lol


----------



## padbrat

Oooo and i am def on the heartburn/indigestion train too!!!


----------



## KatM

Morning Ladies. Just to put your minds at ease. My understanding of the 10 movement count is that you count during the time your baby is normally active... not every hour of every day. Grey sleeps most of the day and is crazy active at night. You count at approx the same time daily when the baby is usually up. It's movements, not kicks because as they grow there will be less and less kicks. You count rolls, nudges, subtle movements. Their legs are all cramped up in there and they cannot kick out anymore. Grey is as active as ever, but the actual kicks have decreased. In their place I feel him rolling his head/butt, hitting with his arms/elbows, and I think back of the heel kicks which are less hard.

Bumpy,
So precious. My, my Alfie has plenty of stuffed toys already.

Mrsmigg,
That is outrageous. I am not sure what his vile comment meant. Sexual I assume? How dare he lay his nasty hands on you.

Rap,
Welcome!

Sara,
Eirini would be hard in the States. Eva is elegant and flows much better.

Fili,
Sorry you had such a rough day at school Hon. It's good that you left and are taking care of yourself.

mrskg,
I see a small change. Still looking trim.

Pad,
When do you get to find out if you are team pink? There are early detection tests that are fairly accurate, but they are not sold in every country because of gender selection issues in Asia.

I am a strange woman. I do not like to shop. I dread it like a major chore. I buy almost every single thing on-line.

AFM,
Been a bit pregnancy moody. DH has been reading his expectant father books and zooming around the house waiting on me hand and foot. I appreciate it, but it is a bit overboard. I feel guilty since DH does soooo much. He works full time, has 1 side businesses and about to launch another tiny one, gives me prenatal massage daily, does the dishes and the vacuuming, etc.... When I protest that I am not doing anything to contribute, he replies that I am growing his baby and doing much more than him.


32 Week Bump


----------



## padbrat

Gawd Kat you are soooo glam! Looking great chick!

I could have had a gender blood test at 7-8 weeks due to my genetic thing.. however, decided sticking my head in the sand at that time was far more preferable lol.

Consultant said they may be able to tell the gender at the next scan... when ever that will be lol.


----------



## Mrskg

Kat you should be a pregnancy model :thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

Kat, looking good.

Rap, meant to say, delighted you've jumped over to join us here :)

Pad, I'm sorting through my clothes as my size 6 are getting packed away thanks to the bloody steroids, hoping to get the all clear on Thursday to do some easy exercise. Heartburn is a bitch.


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, love the Alfie pics. I was just looking at them on FB funnily enough.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat you look stunning. Pad, when is your next appointment then? I take it you get a normal dating scan at 11 or 12 weeks?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee did you just say size 6????? 

*seethes with jealousy* :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Kat .... (Sorry about the spam, I'm posting then reading back). Please could we swap husbands? Like just for a couple of days??
Because you would appreciate him running after you soooo much after a couple of days of being expected to lug shopping home up a hill with a toddler every day and being told women in Borneo give birth up trees.


----------



## filipenko32

I want to swap husbands with Kat for the next two months or so and body forever lol!!

Thanks Pad, you're right I should file a complaint but I can't be bothered with the extra stress you're right. Never going back there but they better pay me for the half day or else :trouble:


----------



## LeeC

Fili, they have to pay you for work done huni, hope you're feeling a bit better now.

MrsM, I'm seething too, they are all packed away now, don't think I'll be seeing them for a while, it will be a trip to Primani for leggings to see me through (hopefully) another 6 months. 
I seriously need a new wardrobe, although maybe some of the excess weight will shift when I stop the steroids.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think I've been a size 6 since I was 11 years old! I'm sure you will be back in them soon after you have had this baby. How tall are you?


----------



## KatM

Thanks Ladies for all the sweet comments about my bump pic. Overall, I still feel great. No major complaints physically, just normal pregnancy stuff.
On the flip side of DH being so attentive is that he watches me like a hawk. He is constantly afraid I am going to fall or hurt myself. When we do our Sunday P90X2 workout, he watches my every modification to see if it meets his approval on anything that looks iffy. I told him I don't like it. It looks like he is gearing to yell at me if I don't modify safely enough for his satisfaction. He told me he would yell at me if I did something dangerous/dumb. DH has only yelled 2-3 times in our whole marriage, but the idea of him gearing to yell is a bit annoying. BUT I am not complaining. He is LOVELY to me.

Pad,
I could have never waited. I didn't know they had a gender blood test. I am a need to know NOW type of person. I mentioned to DH that if we have #2, I might want to be team yellow. He scoffed at my ability to maintain that.

If you were having a boy, when would your genetic issue come in to play? Wouldn't it be earlier than this?

Missmigg,
Your DH sounds a bit like an ass for saying such ignorant things. I am guessing he must have other redeeming qualities as you are lovely and chose him. It might be true that women in other parts of the world have it much rougher than us, but it doesn't mean that they aren't feeling shitty and horrible.

Lee,
I believe Sara gained all her weight 1st trimester while on steroids and almost NOTHING since then (like 4lbs)... so don't stress about it too much. The great news is that your body is preparing some extra cushion for the baby.

Fili,
Didn't you just go on a love rant about how wonderful your DH is of 9 years? I meant to comment on that. I LOVE that you LOVE your DH so much. It is great that you are so happy after 9 years. Marriage is so much better than I thought it would be, but it is largely dependent on how well the couple communicates and how nice the hubby. 
I didn't know how sweet my hubby would be until we were already married. He wasn't as sweet when we were courting, strangely enough. As soon as I became WIFE, he became super romantic and sweet.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Can I have your husband for a bit? :haha: Wish my hubby would acknowledge what a big deal it is to be growing his child!! Oh well, he has plenty of great qualities for me to be grateful for .


----------



## LeeC

MrsM. I'm a just a little thing at 5ft 2. My killer heels are packed up too so can't even cheat a few extra inches these days.

Kat. I think alot of it is steroid weight too was good to hear about Sara. Thanks for the reassurance, I guess I'm gonna see a whole load more changes with my body. 

I just asked hubby and he said I look more sturdy than fat and then went on to say don't worry it's just the steroids but you do look like you could batter the crap put of me now. Erm, thanks for that!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat lol - love rant! Yes I did! And I plastered it all over Facebook :rofl: and meant every word but there's always room for improvement re bags of tlc when pregnant and I think my hubs could learn a thing or two from yours! 

I was a size 6-8 English size when I got married :shock: and now I am a 14-16 who cares right :wacko: will diet when I have finished popping babies. Looking forward to dieting actually as it's kind of a way to regain control over your body again - will do it slowly and sensibly tho! 

Sigh my body aches SO much from being stressed earlier, can't believe how much pregnancy can make your body ache given a small prompt like a bit less sleep or stress or just genera achiness some days for no reason...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm hardly ever skinnier than a size 12, but I'm tall. I'm a 14 if I let things go, a 16 if things really go to hell in a hand basket, and a 12 if I exercise and watch what I eat. And a 10 if I have recently got divorced!


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl: 10 if I recently got dicvorced x nothing better than the break up diet x 

I'm normally a size 10 but noticed my size 10 mat jeans getting bit tight I weighed myself tonight iv put on 1st 6lb's :saywhat:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
Your hubby loves having a brood of kids. Not many men would like that. And he can't keep his hands off you while preggars.

Fili,
Ask DH to give you a little rubbie. I don't diet. I try to eat healthy overall and eat dessert daily. 

Missmigg,
Hope you don't go on that divorce diet again, LOL.

Lee,
The changes will shock you. I thought I looked very big in the bump at 20 weeks. Now I look back and think I look tiny. Embrace it as best as you can. Obviously DH doesn't care. 

AFM,
I'm usually an American Size 2 which is a UK size 6... But I still think we cheat over here and our sizes run very large. If I put on a designer dress, it needs to be at least a US 6 to fit my chest and back (wide here), but at places like Gap it is a 2. I am only 5'4" and quite curvy/solid.


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- lmao @ the divorce diet! Been there, done that! Best diet ever! :haha:

Rap- welcome! So good to see another newcomer! congrats :) 

Kat- I second the other ladies in saying you should be a prego model! And a US size 2 is tiny! I always envied women like you that could be so small without even dieting! Asian people tend to be petite though. My MIL and her sister just went to a wedding of a Chinese American to a Filipino American and said they felt like amazon women there :haha: 

Mom2- I have that feeling of diarrhea a lot too. I wonder if it's related to the nausea? I have had more loose stools lately but not full blown diarrhea but often I feel like I'm about to have massive diarrhea and I run to the toilet and it's just nothing or a little wind...Is that sorta what's happening with you too? 

Fili- sorry about your bad day at work :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
LOL at your MIL and her sister feeling like Amazon women in a sea of short Asians.

Living in LA, a size 2 is not tiny. A size 00 is idealized here. I spent my early 20's also idealizing this. I had body issues trying to stay artificially small, and that is why I NEVER diet anymore. I am lucky that I don't have to do anything to maintain a size 2 besides exercise. (curvy medium for LA) Coming back from TX, the women here are freakishly skinny.

I am NOT petite as far as Asian people are concerned. I have big boobs, thick legs and a bubble butt. My mom is 90lbs with her clothes on (no joke) and is always trying to gain weight as is the rest of her side of the family. My dad is American normal, but in Taiwan people called him fat. I usually weigh in my 130's at 5'4". I started this pregnancy at 140lb, having gained weight with my subsequent pregnancies.

Is your nausea as bad as MS in 1st tri?


----------



## diminished

i had a d&c after pregnancy loss number 8 on the 30th of august and just found out im pregnant agian no cycle so im unsure of how far along i am.

bhcg was 2450 yesterday when it was checked and i am doing repat blood and scan tommorrow. i have been started on heperin and asprin. i really hope this works out but then again i really hoped all the rest worked out too. 

this is my 3rd confrimed pregnancy this year. last pregnancy i had a confrimed heartbeat at7 weeks 4 days and it had stopped by 11 weeks which was as far as ive ever gotten.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- That's exactly what I've been experiencing!!! The nausea has gotten a bit better for me, lots loose stools. Just hoping that's a good sign!

So how on earth can the doc feel baby's head when I'm not dilated?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Yes, that's true. My hubby does anything for me too, all I have to do is ask and he's on it. I'm truly blessed, but I still feel unappreciated and lazy sometimes. I'm sure its the hormones more than anything. :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- that's funny you and your dad are 'big' or 'fat' from the asian/SoCal perspective :haha: I have a friend that's from up here in NorCal and when she went to SoCal for grad school se was amazed and horrified by the body standards of women down there. I guess in some ways it's like it's own world down there...all that hollywood influence I suppose. Good for you for not getting pulled into being artificially small I would be a WHALE in your neck of the woods!!! Lmao! My nausea isn't as consistent as 1st tri MS, it's more sporadic but, like MS, it seems to get better if I eat right as I begin to feel it coming on.

Mom2- so weird we have the same thing going on! Idk how the dr can feel the head if you're not dilated...?

As far as the hubby talk goes, I'm pretty blessed! He can be a pain in the ass, yes! But he's very loving and very helpful :) he makes me laugh every day and I feel like we're the best of friends...but we bicker like a married couple :haha: 

Diminished- welcome and congrats on your bfp! When is your next hcg draw? Fx'd that it doubles :)


----------



## Raptasaur

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies, much appreciated. 

Hello dimished! I'm new here too. 

On the subject of hubbies, got to give mine a gold star today. He came home from work last night, put our little girl to bed, made dinner, cleaned the bathroom and then when I came down this morning he has left a little note saying he has made me some watercress soup for lunch. Outstanding! I've got yacky morning sickness so he's really taking point on food and toilet cleaning etc, trying to protect me from the strong smells. He has gone some way to redeeming himself from last week when he said "so you'll be going to the scan by yourself then". Sometimes they don't think do they? Last time I went for a scan at 10 weeks it showed the baby had died. I keep thinking he might mature into some common sense but at 45, I think I might be whistling in the wind......

Kat and Lee you sound tiny! I'm now a UK12 but was an 8 all the way though my twenties. I think that was all the dancing and cigarettes though. I gave up smoking at 30, and slowed down a bit and chunked right up! I'm not expecting to put too much weight on in pg though. Both times I've made it through the 1st tri I've lost about a stone through ms so that means I only ended up about 10kg heavier at full term and most of that is baby, placenta etc. I do still have my mummy tummy though from my DD four and half years ago. Not very good at doing the old ab exercises.....


----------



## padbrat

Hey all.

MrsM have no idea when next scan is... seeing MW on Fri... been discharged from EPU and referred to Fetal Medicine... so am just waiting now.... *sigh

Kat, absolutely right chick. The blood test is not well known about as it is really expensive and difficult to do and they don't want people to gender select (illegal in the UK). If this is a girl (and allowing for no outside factors or other conditions) she would either be completely normal (my normal X and Hubby's normal X) or she would be like me - small, fertility/genetics issues, blood problems etc etc (my translocated X and Hubby's normal X) - so basically all surviveable.

If it is a boy... (my normal X and Hubby's normal Y) = normal boy - never happened so far lol

Or (my translocated X and Hubby's normal Y) = dead baby - Consultant suspects I only produce eggs with the translocation hence all have not survived and all have been boys.

However, I have an added complication in that I was extremely underactive in thyroid when I had all of my other losses... then went very overactive (no idea why). I was las tested in Aug and my results were horrible... 54.2, 22.2, 0.05. I made my GP retest me last week and he called me today to say my results were back and even worse than last time!!!! He is really concerned because of the stage of pregnancy I am at and is putting me on horrible medication... I have to go and see him today.

This is bad ladies.... very bad.... I am very worried... especially as he was asking how the baby was...


----------



## Abi 2012

think im losing my mucus plug... sorry for tmi- but im losing a sort or greeny yellowy kind of sticky mucus ?? is that my plug? i have no idea i dont remember anything like this with josh??


----------



## Abi 2012

oh and have been leaking a clear watery discharge too aswell as normal white discharge the watery one was almost like i had wet myself a little but not if you know what i mean... should this be happening at 30 weeks?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad I'm really sorry to hear that. I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this does not mean bad news. 
Abi, I've had increased discharge this week too, some clear, some thick. Hope it's not your plug. 
Diminished, hi and welcome. Good luck, hope that hcg continues to double. 
I'm horribly stressed today. Potty training is NOT going well, I completely lost the plot and threw the potty across the room and we both ended up in floods of tears. This is so unlike me. I ended up abandoning it and putting a nappy back on her. 
Our bloody satellite dish packed in yesterday and Sky reckon they can't send an engineer for a week, so no tv at all for a whole week. For a SAHM this is bad news!!
I can't stop crying today. I think it's because it's the anniversary of my last mc tomorrow. Last time I found the anniversary harder to deal with than the due date as you live through it again.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM :hugs: to you. Its all hormones dont worry. Ive felt really tearful the past week and the slightest thing annoys and upsets me. Sounds like your the same. The potty training is tough and some kids take longer than others, dont beat yourself up about it.

Pad, I hope you get your thyroid under control. Theres always something to worry about isnt there, why cant we all be blessed with straight forward pregnancies and no losses. Dont get too down about it, it sounds like your baby is doing strong and your getting well into the pregnancy now.

Abi, your discharge sounds quite like mines. Would you describe it like jelly though? tmi but thats what mines was like. Ive had clear jelly, with hints of brown and pink and also had yellowy/green jelly. The past week Ive also had more clear wet discharge. Stiill dont know for certain if it was my plug though as cervix is closed.

Im not worrying now though as Im just back from my growth scan. The baby weighs 5lbs 4 oz and was very active sucking its thumb and smacking its lips. 
I then met with my consultant and felt a bit annoyed though as he wont see for for another 4 weeks. I told him how anxious Ive been about a birth plan and to discuss whether I should try for a natural delivery or section. He said that its great that Ive made it this far as it was always unknown how far Id get due to my double womb. He said that at this stage if born teh baby will be fine and each extra week now is a bonus, thats what Ive been thinking too. Im really not sure if I will make it to that next appointment as I keep thinking this baby will be here before 38 weeks but ath the same time I agree that we just need too see what happens.
He also wants me to stop my aspirin at 36 weeks, Im so scared about that and teh clexane is carried on until the day before delivery.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Diminished, welcome to you. Your history sounds quite like mines. Im a success story due to treatment with aspirin and clexane (same as heparin). Your loss last year after seeing a heartbeat does normally indicate a clotting problem, thats what Ive been told.
My last loss I was seeing a heartbeat up until 9 weeks when it just stopped and sure enough tests revealed borderline high levels for clotting but obviously high enough to cause a miscarriage.
Best of luck to you this time. Theres so many success stories on here!


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh boobs aren't sore.. just had a prod and not much soreness to report....


Pad is now seriously having the screaming hab dabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pad, honestly dont freak out. The sore boobs definetely comes and goes. That always happened to me I promise x


----------



## LeeC

Pad, try not to worry, I know that is so easy for me to say and can only imagine your panic, hopefully they will have something positive to say and all has been looking so good so far with this pregnancy so I'm still hoping really good things with this LO.
Have you taken this certain med before?
What time is your appt?


----------



## LeeC

Pad me too, I had a major wobble this week, no symptoms at all. Everyone assured me this is ok at our stage and quite common x.


----------



## filipenko32

Pad I really hope they can treat your thyroid and get it under control asap and it doesn't mean anything serious for baby, hang in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mrs mig :hugs: i am just the same at the moment, really tearful and hormonal, sorry you're without tv :nope: not good, i hope the week flies past for you :hugs: 

I get watery discharge too sometimes a lot... think it's normal and i think you can start losing plug at 30 weeks ish?? not sure though.


----------



## Hope39

PAD - is it your tsh that is 54.2???? are you on thryoxine? if not, why not? That is a shocking result, i thought mine was bad at 42.3

Have you not been referred to an endocrinologist? I went to see a private endo originally but insurance only cover 4 appts so i now see the nhs endo? Cant say i like her particulary but i am under her care, more so when pregnant. She is the antenatal endocrinologist. She rings me every month to discuss my latest thyroid results and discuss a plan of action if we need one

I have everything crossed for you, a friend of mine had thyroid probs, swung between hypo and hyper, she has successfully had a child even though she was told she wouldnt

Also, you mentioned you had the test last week and only got the results today? I always get mine results the day after the test, especially when pregnant becuase its so important.

xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Hope, I just remembered I didn't reply to your FB mge, so sorry. I started typing then got interupted by a work call.
I will mge back tonight xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Just, sorry to hear you need to wait 4 weeks, but glad all went well today. I really don't think the worry ever ends does it. Baby sounds so cute :)

MrsM, Sky are pretty useless I find too, sorry you are feeling a bit crappy, hugs xxx.


----------



## filipenko32

Anyone know what 'lightning' flashes of twing-y pain mean down below? Almost makes me want to hop!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lightening crotch!! I get it mainly when I'm walking about it makes me want to yelp!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi everyone!

On the husband note, I am deeply in love with my husband... even though he forbids me to buy a Doppler. He works full time, allowing me to be a SAHM and go back to grad school, he's stepped up his housework game since I've gotten pregnant (he and my mom spent all of yesterday cleaning the house, yard and decorating for Halloween) and the thing that endears me to him the most is how into the kids he is. His dad walked out on his family when he was 1, so I think he definitely overcompensates to make sure the kids feel loved and wanted and paid attention to every minute that he's home. Seriously... He's the greatest father. EVER. 

pad - crazy that you just posted about your thyroid. I was diagnosed overactive/Graves' disease in October 2010. When I got pregnant, my endocrinologist put me on PTU (I'm not sure if the meds are same in the UK!). He said this was the safest med to be on in the first trimester. He said he would then switch me to methimazole for the second/third trimester and while I was breast feeding. Unfortunately, I miscarried early at 5 weeks. We never did any testing so we weren't sure if it was the thyroid or if it was the polyp we found in my uterus later. I refused radioactive iodine as we wouldn't have been able to TTC for a year and was on anti-thyroid medication for almost 18 months before my thyroid stabilized. I weaned myself off my medication (which my endo said he was going to do anyway) and haven't been tested since. Well, here I am 9 weeks gone and I meant to ask for a thyroid blood test at my last appointment, but totally forgot because I was so overwhelmed that the baby still had a heartbeat! I'm starting to freak out because I'm hot all the time, starting to get the shakes and am short of breath. All of these are symptoms of my overactive thyroid and I haven't been on any medication for like 6 months, maybe more. I know it's scary, but my doctor and endo have both reassured me that the horror stories you read about are regarding women who didn't treat their thyroid issues... yikes! That would be me! And they will put you on the lowest possible dose of medication as not to cause any ill effects with the baby. I wish I could put your mind at ease, but I'm feeling the exact same way so I just want you to know that I completely get you right now! Remember your mantra... Hope is Important. And my mantra... Have faith! And now I'm going to go get my blood work done. I'll be thinking of you, chick. Let me know what meds your Cons ends up putting you on so we can compare. *hugs*

Hello to everyone else! My exhaustion is back in full force so I'll catch up properly one of these days!


----------



## sara1

Pad- Try not to worry about the vanishing boob tenderness. At 11+ weeks it's expected that some of your first trimester symptoms begin to wain as the placenta takes over hormone production. With regards to your thyroid- at around this time (12 weeks) the baby's own thyroid takes over and the strain on your thyroid begins to diminish (I've got autoimmune hypothyroidism and have been seeing an endocrinologist throughout). Are you hypo or hyper thyroid? What are they giving you? I know you're scared, but they can control this! :hugs:

Cgav: Your husband sounds lovely! I love hearing about all the nice guys we've got supporting us... even if they do lapse into caveman insensitivity sometimes. 

Mismig- You gave me such a giggle... I too look best after divorce :shrug:

Fili- As mismig mentioned you are experiencing the joys of lightning crotch! That's really what it's called too... you can google it :haha:

Kat- You look marvelous! My dh does the hovering, overprotective thing too... sometimes it's cute and sometimes he reminds me of a mosquito I want to swat. I know he means well but he's a bit unrealistic. Whenever, I bend over to pick something off the floor he snaps at me... what does he think I do all day while he's at work? Does he imagine the dishwasher empties itself? But I know it's hard for him. No matter how much they try to be helpful and we try to include them in how we feel, our men are on the outside looking in. 

Lee- What Kat mentioned about steroid gain for me was true. I put on lots of weight in the 1st tri, was bloated, with moonface etc. Once i went off the steroids I gained nothing for over 3 months... All the weight I put on just migrated to my growing bump and my face and arms went back down to size. I've starting gaining again in third tri (about 6 pounds) but it feels normal and healthy.


----------



## padbrat

Guys thanks for your kind words, update ..

Cgav was underactive quite badly but since my last loss June 11 I have been going overactive... for no apparent reason..

Have just returned from GP's... I badgered him until he gave me some of my results...

T4 of 95... this has practically doubled since Aug when it was 54 (BAD BAD BAD)

TSH of less than 0.05 (BAD BAD BAD he wouldn't give me real figure) and he wouldn't tell me T3.

Oooo and I have a goiter now as well cos my thyroid is so overactive.

Gp said it is rare for this to happen esp when pregnant... am being referred to a specialist. 

I asked him twice what the effect could be on baby and he said I could be at an even greater risk of MC.

I am absolutely petrified... this as well as all the other bloody risks I carry due to genetics and age... can't believe it.


----------



## Hope39

Pad please dont stress hun, as Sara said the baby only uses your thyroid hormones till about 12 weeks

You are nearly at 12 weeks!! 

xx


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I want to tell you not to stress too, but I know how PARL works, but try to remain positive. I don't know too much about thyroid issues, but seems there is lots of positive advice on here.
Hope your appt with the specialist comes through quickly. I am still super positive for you and this LO x.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pad- :hugs: So sorry for all the worry, hun. I pray all is well and they get your thyroid under control!


----------



## filipenko32

Pad Hun that is definitely a worry but surely they would put you on some kind of treatment ASAP if it was a real immediate threat to the baby like thyroxine? I mean how long have you got to wait? 

Does anyone feel like things are swishing about a bit in their lower belly when they walk and that they have bladder pressure even when they don't need the loo?


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad I hope your appointment comes through quickly. I know some hospitals have special joint endocrinology antenatal clinics but not sure if Gloucester or Cheltenham do. Please try not to worry although I know this is easier said than done. The other ladies are right though that the baby's own thyroid will be taking over shortly. I know it must have been a shock and I also know that thyroid problems can cause anxiety to increase too which will be making things harder for you too. So sorry you are going though this :hugs:.

Lee thinking of you for tomorrow. I woke up nervous today and mine isn't even until Friday :wacko:. I am sure you are going to see your "prune" jumping around in there.

Cgav your hubbie sounds heavenly. 

Hi to everyone else. I don't remember having lightening crotch with my DD. Ouch! Sounds horrible. My weirdest symptom was developing splits in my tongue. It was horrible and really painful. I think I just breathed through my mouth all night long and my tongue dried out so much it just split. Yack! Hope that doesn't happen again this time. 

St Mary's RMC finally called me back and I go in to see them at the end of the month. They told me they like to see you at 6-7 weeks. Well if they'd called me back after my first, second, third or fourth call we might have had time to fit that in :growlmad: I'm away for half term so will be nearly 9 weeks at my first appointment. Hopefully they'll be able to tell me more about my antenatal care. Not quite sure who'll be looking after me at the moment....


----------



## sara1

Pad- I know you must be scared, but those numbers are not horrendous- believe it or not, I've heard worse (my TSH has gone as low as 0.09 during this pregnancy and my doctor didn't even bother to adjust my meds... it was back up to 0.6 at my next blood draw. If I remember correctly Fili had a TSH of 0.05 or less during this pregnancy as well) I hope you get in to see a specialist ASAP. When you do, I'd ask him about autoimmune disease... what you describe sounds like Hashimotos (this is what I have) which is characterized by underactive thyroid with occasional bouts of sudden overactivity. They usually do a blood test as well as a thyroid ultrasound to confirm this. One supplement that I take that helps is Selenium (200mg), Vit D is also a good idea. Both are safe during pregnancy though the selenium takes time to have an effect. The thing to remember is that thyroid problems are linked to early 1st trimester loss- a stage which you've already passed. You definitely want to get it under control, but I think you're in the clear.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes that's right Sara, I was taken off thyroxine a week later and it went back to 1. Something. I shouldn't have been on it in the first place I dont think.


----------



## KatM

Diminished,
Welcome. So sorry for all your losses. Praying that this is your rainbow baby.

Mom2,
I imagine that it would be almost impossible of a mom of 5 boys with a hubby to not feel under-appreciated at times. Happy you married a good man. Happy many of us did.

Tuckie,
Maybe you get nauseas when your blood sugar drops. It is good it can be managed. 
On the Westside/Beachside of LA, it is almost a commandment that one be in tip top shape. It really is. Yes, Hollywood influence. The movie stars are sooooo tiny. If you see them in real life, they are all little waifs. I was a bit concerned about moving back if we had a girl, but I still would have. Pressure on girls is immense.

Rap,
Does that mean that you are going to your Week 10 scan alone or did DH straighten up?
How infuriating that it took so many calls and now they are telling you they wish they would have seen you weeks ago.:nope:

Pad,
I pray it is a girl. 
My, my hon. You are having a rough time of this all. I know nothing about thyroids. Does your consultant think they can get it under control? I'm glad the girls could reassure you with their numbers.
ALL my symptoms, including boob soreness, disappeared at 10 weeks. It later returned. This is normal.

Abi,
You let your Dr/Midwife know, right?

Mrsmigg,
:hugs:
You are going through a lot with the broken tv, MC anniversary and poor potty training. Be soft on yourself.

Just,
Good to hear that you are no longer worrying. Baby is a great weight and good to go. Weird that they would not want to see you for another 4 weeks. In the States they see you every other week at this point then weekly.
I weaned off my aspirin already... always scary to wean. All is well.

Fili,
Sounds like baby is kicking your crotch. Ouchie! We have all been there. Yes heavy feeling down below with a constant urge to pee equals pregnant in 3rd trimester.

Sara,
I LOVE that DH thinks the dishwasher empties himself. That is hilarious. 
It is hard on them. They just don't want us to hurt ourselves. They would probably put us on bedrest if they could.

AFM,
Just got back from my hospital tour. They are very forward thinking there and have a bed that turns into a squat bed that allows you to use gravity during labor with a bar overhead. They also have it so the baby never leaves your side unless medically necessary.

True to LA form, one of the pregnant ladies was wearing the shortest dress possible that still covered her butt cheeks (barely) while 8 months pregnant. Now DH understands why I went out and bought a bunch of maxi dresses when I started to show. Also everyone was in their 40's. People have babies much later here. DH, coming from Texas, was shocked even though I already told him as much.

On a funny note, I noticed last night that my ass bubbles out a few more inches than before. I mentioned it to DH who admitted he has noticed for weeks and LOVES (he was hoping it got larger) it, but didn't dare mention a thing until I noticed. I even asked him the other day if my ass looked the same, and he said "I don't know, what do you think?". He told me of course he was going to answer this way and that he isnt stupid. I had to laugh. I'm now bam, bam, bam... boobs, belly, butt.


----------



## LeeC

Does anyone know where I can find info on genetic disorder osteogenesis imperfecta type 2 and genetic counselling, found some info on Google but interested to see if anyone knows any threads.
Thanks.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee I don't know Hun but fertility clinics often have an in house genetic counsellor, this is not for you I assume?


----------



## Mrskg

Just popping in quickly x

:hugs: pad x

Lee good luck for tomorrow :hugs: give me a wee text xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Rap- wth is with your OB office? Sorry that you had to call so many times and now have to wait weeks for an appt :/

Pad- :hugs: so sorry hun. Another thing for you to worry about, just what you need...idk much about thyroid issues in pregnancy but from what the other girls here have said, it may be alright after all. Try to relax (easier said than done, I know!) fXd for you! <3

MrsM- :hugs: sorry you had a rough day. I've heard potty training can be very frustrating! 

Kat- I would worry about raising a daughter in that culture too. It's hard enough with tv and magazines and all the other sources for body image issues we have...Lol at your bubbly bottom :haha: I have a very bubbly booty myself and my OH loves it too! :D I look pretty funny pregnant since I was quite curvy before with big hips and ass but my waist was always trim and now with a big belly I look like an oompa loompa! Glad you liked you tour and hospitals' setup :)

Fili- ah yes, lightening crotch :haha: we've all had it, totally normal! I get the swishing bladder feeling sometimes too! 

Sara- I think it's sweet your OH is overprotective <3 mine is always worried about me getting in and out of the shower and walking down our steep driveway. I think it's nice they show concern though. 

Lee- I went to school with a girl that had that (not sure about type 2 or not). She is fine but was in a lot of casts in middle school and had to be careful all the time and not participate in PE a lot. I'm sure there's tons of info on the net. Maybe a .org site? 

Afm, OH put the pack n play together today. He had a few fits :haha: it's pretty complex as far as pack and plays go. It has a little bassinet and changing table that click into the top and has music and vibrations and such. It's very nice and soft and the colors are beautiful. It all came together in the end...after some cursing from OH and then I reminded him of all the Christmas toys and presents he'll be assembling in the future & he told me our kids aren't getting any! Lmao!!! He's so funny when he gets frustrated! Then he had to spend the rest of the day splitting fire wood for winter...poor guy! Here I am just playing in my iPhone with my fat, prego swollen feet up, doing nothing! :coffee: 

Anybody else in 3rd tri get random period-like cramps?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Sounds like a great hospital. Mine has the bed that turns into the "birthing chair", but doesn't have the bar. That's the one thing its missing. 

Tuckie- Yup, I get the random cramps too! Of course!

Fili- Ah, the lightning crotch, I know if well. I do jump and sometimes yell! My hubby has gotten so used to it he doesn't even ask anymore. LOL


AFM- I got a birthing ball today. So I'm bouncing and rocking away. Come on baby, get in position! Seems like I had more contractions at 15 weeks then I'm having now!


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Fili & Tuckie. It's a friend of mine who has sadly just had results back on tests from 4th miscarriage. It's very very sad indeed.
I understand she and hubby have an appt with a genetic counsellor now, they are TTC no 1, their losses are late first tri. 
I was looking at PGT info and stuff. Their appt is in 6 weeks and they are such a lovely couple who would make great parents.
Why does RPL happen to good people :(

My scan is at 9.40...... Feeling very nervous.


----------



## sara1

Good luck for your scan today Lee!


----------



## Abi 2012

Lee hope ur scan goes well will be thinking of u sweetie xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I just know your scan is going to go well Lee! Now at 11 weeks you're going to see pretty much a baby! :yipee: so excited for you and how you're going to feel! Sorry about your friend :nope: I don't know if you remember I had 2 of my mc's tested. One was a normal male and one was a female trisomy 13 with is incompatible with life and bad luck. I don't know much about that specific genetic condition You mentioned but I think there can be a sporadic genetic mutation rather than one of the parents carrying the gene. Me and hubs had to see a genetic counsellor then and she said that there was nothing wrong with me and hub's ability to have a normal baby it was just bad luck and nearly all mc's were attributed to genetic faults at the time due to bad luck and the way the genes crossed over at the time. I know pad is completely different and has a specific genetic issue but maybe, it's just bad luck for your friend? 

Thanks for the lightning crotch info ladies!! Haha! It hurts doesn't it but it doesn't last long, I just found it a bit scary! 

Going to have a lovely 4 days now. Going to a posh Indian restaurant with hub's parents at 1 today in green park which is near Buckingham palace. Then I have a pregnancy massage booked for 5:15 because I am so achy all the time! Tomorrow I work at my lovely school  then my sister arrives with my niece and nephew and her hubs until Monday :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad, I am thinking of you lots today. Sending all my positivity as always. I can offer no advice, I know nothing about these things but the other girls seem to have had some good, positive stories to tell. 
Lee, as always, we will be in the scan room with you. I shall keep stalking for an update. 
Fili, sounds like a lovely few days! Did you sort out the John Bishop tickets with my friend? 
Afm, I've been dreading today as its the first anniversary of my last mc but I think I got a lot of the grief out of my system yesterday. We went out for dinner for my sisters birthday last night and it was lovely. Mark was also particularly loving and attentive when we got home too, which made a nice change! It was a late night for Edie and she is full of cold so I'm keeping her off playgroup today. She is still in bed and I can hear her over the baby monitor quietly singing nursery rhymes to herself. Bless her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie, pleased you got the pack and play together! Men are funny when they get frustrated with jobs like that. I was getting weird period pains last week to, I have no idea why. It's scary even in third tri isn't it. 
Mom2, hope that birthing ball does the trick. Come on Gloriana!
Kat - if you are a bubble but, god help me. Here is my latest bump pic, bit dark I'm afraid, and shrouded in a woolly dress and not a bikini!

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/7E026AD4-3BA5-426D-9A3D-42AA647EF0EC-15671-00000FF82F008566.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/45FBE73F-CAC3-4B7B-B980-95BC98C78A76-15671-000010C386124A50.jpg
Edit- just added another, not so dark.


----------



## filipenko32

Looking absolutely fabulous mrs mig! You're all bump you look amazing!:cloud9: I am not sure it's changed position though, but obviously you know best! When I was at yoga on Monday surrounded my mirrors I got my bum confused with my bump!! You know like that film about eternal youth with jack what's his name in (preggo brain) and the now quite old famous blonde actress who was in mamma mia, whose head turns around in the film so she can see her bum that's what it reminded me of! 

Just waiting for your friend Mike to private message me details and then we're good to go! Thanks for posting it for him, I'm quite excited I think he is so funny! We're about 45 minutes from the O2 but it's ok on the tube :yipee: bargain ey? I thought doubling what he said he would accept was ok, hope he doesn't feel cheated!


----------



## filipenko32

^^ lol the film Death becomes her with meryl Streep and jack Nicholson.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good. He booked them ages ago with a girl he was seeing but they split up and that's why he can't go. He lives in Huddersfield! He's been dying to get rid of them for ages, he just didn't want them to go to waste. I'm really pleased you are taking them. I know, my bump has moved back up! My friend said last week it looked like it had dropped then I saw her on Saturday and she said its moved back up again! And it has! Must have just been laying low for a day. 
Your yoga sounds fun! Do you mean Meryl Streep in Death becomes her? :haha:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Lee, best of luck for your scan today, please let us know asap how it goes!

MrsM, you are all bump, I think it looks high up. Glad your day got better yesterday.

Fili, you going to see John Bishop? Me and hubby had tickets to see him last week. I decided that I didnt feel up to it and was scared to venture too far so let my brother go with my husband. I thought the tickets were for the Tuesday night but when they turned up the tickets were actually for the Monday but they let them in anyway as they said it happens all the time. They said he was brilliant! I went to see him last year and think he's so funny! Hope you enjoy!

Tuckie, I still get the odd period type cramps, all normal and just stretching in there. Im getting more braxton hicks now. Yesterday they were really quite intense. It gets so uncomfortable and hard my stomach like this baby is still jammed up against my right ribs. Its feels like my insides are burning and tearing at times.

Kat, bubble butt your definetely not haha, you always look great in your pictures. It sounds like the pressure really is on where you live to be so thin. I can only imagine how celebs look in real life, everyone must feel like gianst in comparison.

Some of you ladies were speaking of weight gain yesterday, I def think Ive put on more than most. Im 5ft 3" and pre pregnancy I was 9 stone or 126 pounds and now Im 12 stone. yes thats right 3 stone gain in total. I dont think I look fat though, its definetely all belly and boobs. 
Im thinking 2 stone of it is baby and maybe 1 stone ish might be weight that Ive put on.
Even at 9 stone though I was never a size 8 like some of you ladies never mind a size 6! I always sat at a 10.
It does get me quite down at times the weight gain but I know it really is the least thing to worry about.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, I'm sure you look fantastic and like you say if most of it is baby you will shift it in no time.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, just popping in for an update, thinking of you this morning.

Hello all you lovely PARL ladies, I hope everybody is well.

I'm impatiently waiting a hysteroscopy before TTC again but I WILL BE BACK ON HERE SOON :winkwink: xo


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of you lee hope this morning went well.

Oh pad you have been through SO SO much you poor thing! You are so close to second tri now so I'm praying all is ok.

Mrsm sounds like you had a rough day yesterday I hope today is kinder to you. Your bump is really neat and high I'm thinking its another girly!!

Fili enjoy the next few days sounds like fun!!

Kat you are soo frickin hot!!!! Love your bump poses bet Hubbie can't keep his hands off you!!!

Mom2 get bouncing Chica!!!! Today would have been my due date!!! It feels a little strange to say that!!!

Just please don't worry too much about weight gain. I gained 2 stone and had lost a stone and a half of it so 3/4 after 2 weeks. I thought it would take much longer but it does drop off quite quickly. The last 7lb is being stubborn but I haven't really tried hard to lose that yet. Trying to eat healthy when you are sleep deprived is not easy haha. I'm back in my skinny jeans but they are quite tight! You will be amazed at how much falls off without even having to think about it x


----------



## filipenko32

Just I am honestly the same Hun! I am probably about 14/ 15 stone now and I'm 5 7 the doc told me not to worry about it and it's mostly baby but my baby is not in my bum lol!! :rofl: I lost 2.5 stone in 3 months just before this pregnancy to get to 11 stone ish so Ill so it again but in a longer time frame xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Fili no doubt you are having a boy then! My friend carried her boy mostly in her thighs and bum! 
Bumps is right, it really does come flying off after you give birth. Also Bumpy I think you are having a girl. I am carrying just like I did with my daughter. All the bump pics I took when I was pregnant with her were just of my naked bump, I will have to gird myself and take a few like that to compare. I'm a bit fatter all round than I was when I was pregnant with her, but not too much and I'm not bothered. I also keep automatically picking up girls clothes as well, like the cupcake and strawberry vests I almost bought last week! 
Angel, good to see you and I really look forward to welcoming you back to this thread, hope it happens before I graduate!
Oh, and happy would-have-been due date Bumps!


----------



## sunny74

hi ladies, fili, mrsm, mrskg, bumpy, just
so good to see you all doing so well in here, :hugs: 
you are all an inspiration
hope to join you here soon, i'm back on the TTC rollercoaster, complete with steroids and progesterone

Just popping in stalking for a Lee update.....


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks for the reassurance ladies...

Bumpy, good to know that your weight came off quickly. id imagine that 7lbs that your struggling with is all you actually gained in fat then. That will be nothing to shift over time.
Also my baby is now estimated to weight 5lbs 4oz, Im sure thats what you said alfie was when born so he's my insipration now if I go early.

Angel, just let you know that I had a hysterocopy last December under general anaesthetic and it was nothing at all. Thats what confirmed that I do indeed have two wombs each with their own cervix. Thats what put ttc on hold for us last year as I had to get tests done which reveleaed elevated blood clotting and I had to get a clear diagnosis of my uterus anomaly.
Do they suspect that you have an anomaly?


----------



## Mrskg

Angel an sunny can't wait till you join us over here :hugs: 

Lee just home I'm sure she'll pop in soon x

Just lol at hubby getting toys put the packaging normally harder than building them lol x

Mrsmig & filli I can't wait to see if you gut Instinct on genders are right x

I've put on 1st 6lbs :wacko: never weighed myself with last dd so not sure what end result will be x but I do normally end up looking like side of a bus :rofl: 

Had midwife this morn alls perfect :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Hi All.

Everything is absolutely great. Babs was jumping around like crazy. Measuring 10 wk 6 stretched and 10wk 4 curled. 
Appt was very thorough but not dating scan, took blood and went though a huge questionnaire and plan for this pregnancy, the lady was absolutely wonderful and so supportive and just lovely.
I'm back on 30th for reassurance scan then have a consultant appt at MOT clinic on 7th Nov.
We have decided not to go with NT scan and will see what happens at 20 wk scan.

So so happy right now. Scan pic to follow.


----------



## AngelSerenity

LeeC said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Everything is absolutely great. Babs was jumping around like crazy. Measuring 10 wk 6 stretched and 10wk 4 curled.
> Appt was very thorough but not dating scan, took blood and went though a huge questionnaire and plan for this pregnancy, the lady was absolutely wonderful and so supportive and just lovely.
> I'm back on 30th for reassurance scan then have a consultant appt at MOT clinic on 7th Nov.
> We have decided not to go with NT scan and will see what happens at 20 wk scan.
> 
> So so happy right now. Scan pic to follow.


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lee I'm crying with happiness for you :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: xo


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know I've already congratulated you but I'm just so happy for you x I've just managed to stop the tears now xxx

P.s loving your tickers :cloud9:


----------



## sunny74

Woohoooo Fab news Lee, so so happy for you, this is your keeper and you so deserve it lady :hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Justkeeptryin said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies...
> 
> Bumpy, good to know that your weight came off quickly. id imagine that 7lbs that your struggling with is all you actually gained in fat then. That will be nothing to shift over time.
> Also my baby is now estimated to weight 5lbs 4oz, Im sure thats what you said alfie was when born so he's my insipration now if I go early.
> 
> Angel, just let you know that I had a hysterocopy last December under general anaesthetic and it was nothing at all. Thats what confirmed that I do indeed have two wombs each with their own cervix. Thats what put ttc on hold for us last year as I had to get tests done which reveleaed elevated blood clotting and I had to get a clear diagnosis of my uterus anomaly.
> Do they suspect that you have an anomaly?

Hi Just, thanks for the information. I hope to get the hysteroscopy in November, they said about 8 weeks so it should be then (it had better be :growlmad::winkwink:). I had a laparoscomy about 11 years ago but this new RMC consultant wants to check my womb shape etc just be on the safe side. I'm not exactly sure what he is looking for? I must do some more research!!!! I'm glad he is being thorough and just have to be patient. The only comment I had from my laparoscomy was I had a hositile womb (which developed into PCOS is my gut feeling) and an inverted uterus which I know does not affect TTC. I never had any problems when I carried my DS so I'm clueless as to why this heartache is continuing, but I will get there.

Thank you for posting, I'll let you know the results when I get the procedure over with. The doc said it will be an immediate decision and results then and there. I would love to say that will be us clear to TTC but I think I'm losing my job shortly so I'm in a real quandary about what to do. What a year :wacko:

xoxo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Best news ever. :cry: Did you get a picture?


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- thats fantastic new hun congrats :D :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Here is today's scan pic.
 



Attached Files:







Scan 18 10 12.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous :cloud9: bet you can't stop looking at pic x are you staying team yellow?

Going to go to weather spoons for lunch with my girls do you think hubby will accept I was going to celebrate your news Lee :rofl:


----------



## LeeC

Hehe, he is outnumbered by the girlies..... do it :)


----------



## Abi 2012

well here is a 30+4 week bump shot! but my vest is on inside out and didnt realise till someone told me on fb when i uploaded it lol i cant be bothered to do another one lol so inside out top it is! :dohh: pregnancy brain!!!! ooops!!!!

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/304weeks.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Abi 2012

beautiful baby there lee!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## fitzy79

Awwww Lee, I am so happy for you! Think we all understand what it's like lying on the bed, heart pounding as the sonographer squirts the gel on belly...the anxious wait for baby to pop up on screen and then the sheer relief when the little heartbeat is detected!!! For me, that feeling has NEVER disappeared with all if my copious scans this pregnancy! I am just over the moon for you and Baby is looking so gorgeous!! X


----------



## pink80

Brilliant news Lee - I'm so happy for you - what a gorgeous picture :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous pic Lee, and Abi that REALLY made me laugh! Looking good ! Have you lost any more plug or whatever it was?


----------



## Abi 2012

a little but not too much today im keeping an eye on it and if it continues or gets worse will ring docs!


----------



## Raptasaur

Lovely little jumping bean Lee. Next time they will be waving hello!! So happy for you xx


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bumps mrsmig & abi xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh lee I'm so pleased for you angel this has made my day!!!!!

Angel and sunny so good to hear from you both!! Can't wait for you to join properly!!

Abi great bump pic so funny your vest is inside out!!!!

Just - good memory. Alfie was 5lb 3 when born and everyone said that was a very impressive weight for the gestation as often they only around 4lb or just over at 34 weeks so sounds like you have a good healthy weight also! I think you will last a few more weeks yet though but if you were to go into labour early everything should be just fine!


----------



## cgav1424

Lee - over the moon for you! Seeing a beautiful scan like that reminds me that the moon face will be worth it! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

LeeC said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Everything is absolutely great. Babs was jumping around like crazy. Measuring 10 wk 6 stretched and 10wk 4 curled.
> Appt was very thorough but not dating scan, took blood and went though a huge questionnaire and plan for this pregnancy, the lady was absolutely wonderful and so supportive and just lovely.
> I'm back on 30th for reassurance scan then have a consultant appt at MOT clinic on 7th Nov.
> We have decided not to go with NT scan and will see what happens at 20 wk scan.
> 
> So so happy right now. Scan pic to follow.

Whoop whoop! Best news I've heard today - well done you!


----------



## bumpyplease

And seeing as today is my would have been due date I thought for those that are not on FB I would bore you with another pic of my little fella!!!!

This is my fav pic so far - he looks so grown up!!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/2C3D7C8A-8358-4277-88D9-C51513824491-10189-00000B563439ECA3.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

He's just gorgeous bumpy xxx :cloud9:


----------



## sara1

Lee- Spectacular news! I love the pic too!

Bumpy- Alfie really does lo0k so grown up in that shot... what a little man :cloud9:

Mismig- Great bump shot. You look quite neat and definitely higher up than before. I'm glad you were able to have nice evening out and that Mark is being a good affectionate hubby. I know today is a tough day for you. many :hugs: 

Abi- Gorgeous bump, you look very compact. 

Kat, Tuckie- The body image thing is my number 1 parenting concern with a girl. There is so so much pressure even here (I can't imagine what LA is like) I see it in my husband's teenage nieces. My mother is an OBSESSIVE dieter/exerciser and both my sister and I have struggled with body image issues. It's so hard for girls nowadays not to attach their self worth to their jean size. My little girl's still in utero and I'm already worried about how to protect her from this obsession.


----------



## Abi 2012

I'm quite neat really ish but expect that will change in the weeks to come lol 
Bumpy he is gorgeous :) xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Popped on quick for Lee! I am happier than when i was with my own pregnancy at the time they said it was all ok!!:cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cloud9::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9

Just could not be happier for you Hun xxxxxxxxx




LeeC said:


> Hi All.
> 
> Everything is absolutely great. Babs was jumping around like crazy. Measuring 10 wk 6 stretched and 10wk 4 curled.
> Appt was very thorough but not dating scan, took blood and went though a huge questionnaire and plan for this pregnancy, the lady was absolutely wonderful and so supportive and just lovely.
> I'm back on 30th for reassurance scan then have a consultant appt at MOT clinic on 7th Nov.
> We have decided not to go with NT scan and will see what happens at 20 wk scan.
> 
> So so happy right now. Scan pic to follow.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, that is the best news and what a great scan picture. Its great to see them jumping around. It was my 9 week scan that I first seen it wriggling around. It sounds like they will be thorough with you.

Bumpy, thanks for posting that picture. Alfie looks like a propery wee man , and to think this is only his due date. You could just eat him, he's too cute!

Abi, lovely bump pic. I probably wouldnt even have noticed your top if you didnt point it out.If it is your mucous plug then I hope your the same as me and keep baby hanging in there, thats 2 weeks ago now when I had my scare and babys still hanging in tight!


----------



## LeeC

Just, I met Elaine. She is super lovely :) and yes they are very thorough. I feel like I am in good and very capable hands x.

Fili, thank you so much, you made me cry you lovely lady x.

Thank you all so much again for your support, sorry to gush but you ladies are amazing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee you are much deserving of it.


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, gorgeous baby you have there. I remember sobbing at 11 weeks when it was bouncing around the screen...first time I had ever seen one of my babies move <3......now I'm starting to feel this one move (flutters) and I'm gobsmacked!


----------



## BeautifulD

lee, I know I shouldn't be here but I thought I would just pop over and congratulate you!! congratulations hun, you have one beautiful bubba there :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Lee!! I'm sure you must feel as if you are in :cloud9: Enjoy it girl!!! You deserve this joy and more! :happydance: :happydance:

Nice bump abi! :winkwink:

bumpy Alfie is the cutest!! 

I'm going to read back a bit more.


----------



## Abi 2012

just-yes indeed lets hope he sticks in there quite a while longer eh ! xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, Im so glad you are under their care. It was Elaine that dealt with me yesterday and she is lovely. She kept saying to me that she cant believe Im 34 weeks as she remembers me so well from last year when we had to attend the recurrent miscarriage clinic and it was her we met with and she took our bloods. Its Elaine and Louise that Ive been seeing since April when I phoned Elaine up to tell her that I got a positive test and she was so quick in getting my prescription for progesterone and clexane sorted.

Your in good hands. Dr Maharaj obviously knows his stuff aswell but just isnt one for conversation which I guess is to be expected from consultants.
Yesterday he told me that he wont see me for 4 weeks again which I am a bit anxious about as even people under normal midwife care are seen weekly at this stage. Anyway he wasnt backing down but Elaine kept reassuring me that any concerns Iv not to hesitate to phone her.

Ladies, Ive just had my flu jag and whooping cough jag today. I figured it best to get it. Even with only a few weeks of pregnancy left Id rather not get the flu when the baby is here either as it could pass to the baby.
Ive had real full blown flu twice in my life a few years back and I was so ill, could barely lift my head from the pillow or move for about 2 weeks solid and still felt so weak for a good while after.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

Tuckie and Sara,
I think raising a girl is challenging in regards to body issues. My mom NEVER worried about weight (she is too thin) and I still had body issues from my dad, media and friends. When I was hoping I was having a girl and knew I was moving back to LA, the only thing I could think of to do was to openly appreciate all body types. Tell my girl that being strong and healthy is the most important. AND NEVER criticize my body/obsess/diet. Instead to focus on healthy eating and being healthy. She will still get it from her friends and the media, but hopefully be okay in herself. Sara, with your Mom being so obsessed, that will make it harder. Maybe set a strict boundary with her that you don't want her making comments/exhibiting that behavior around your daughter. Also, what their dads say about females will make a big difference. DH thinks skinny women look sick. I don't like to go that far as my mom is naturally, scary skinny... that is why i would think appreciating all body types might be best but encouraging the healthy body.
Ooooh Sara, you just made me realize that I am still out of balance with exercise. Before being pregnant I maintained a vigorous exercise routine. Of course I have cut way back, but I still NEED to exercise daily or I am like an addict that did not get their fix. I cannot skip a day and feel okay. I can do something somewhat mild for the day like go for a walk. I don't want to pass that kind of obsessive behavior (thanks Dad) to our children. Luckily we are having a boy this time around. He can exercise moderately like DH does, whom I force to exercise with me daily on the weekends and sometimes during the week.

Tuckie,
Maybe those are BH contractions. I still haven't knowingly felt one yet. Yay for DH putting together your pack n play while you got to lounge.

Sara,
I put up some of the wall stickers with DH last night. Love them. What a great idea.
I was a bit surprised to learn that the pressure in Greece to look a certain way is very high, since I thought Greek men like their women to have a little curves on them. Seems like there is pressure everywhere. 
In places like Texas there is less. LA, NY, Miami maybe the most, but it is everywhere.

Mom2,
Now that you have the birthing ball, you can try that sex position I mentioned. =)

Fili,
It sounds like you are going to have a wonderful week ahead. Good for you. Enjoy the massage and your sister.

MrsMigg,
You look long and lean. You must have a different image of yourself in your head than from what we can all see. You look great.

Just,
Everyone's weight gain varies and I am happy you aren't stressing over it. I usually weigh more than you and am only 1" taller. I weigh a lot for my size, but it could be because I usually lift heavy weights.
You have a healthy attitude about it all and I am so happy that you are feeling much more relaxed about the baby.

Bumpy,
Your little man is adorable!!!
Wow, girl that weight came pouring off of you. 7lbs is NOTHING!

Lee,
LOVE the scan pic =). I am sooooo happy for you. 

Abi,
So cute. I love that you pointed out the vest being inside out. Hahaha.
: 

AFM,
Seems like there is a lot of doubt regarding my bubble butt (good thing to be bubble in the States), so I am forced to prove it, hahaha.


Remember I am Asian. This is WHOLE LOT of butt for an Asian.


----------



## Mrskg

Loving your butt pic kat :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lee... I couldn't wait to get on here tonight and see how the scan went and I can see it went beautifully! What a gorgeous baby you have! Congratulations chick from the bottom of my heart!

Abi,MrsM and Kat.. gorgeous bumpage on display... and Kat... what bobble butt???? You should see mine for a great example!! LOL

Everyone... also a massive thanks for all of your words and advice re: Thyroid... I spoke to my Sis's mate who is an endocrinologist Nurse and she said it would be worse for me than baby! Though my levels are very high (TSH was less than 0.005 not 0.05.. typo lol). I have got an appt with a specialist at the hospital on Monday at 9am thank heavens as the heart palps, breathlessness, shakes and fat neck are beyond a joke lol!!

Lovely Alfie Bumpy.. growing so fast!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Pad, I'm sorry you are having such a stressful time but I hope you remain positive, remember HOPE IS IMPORTANT :flower:.

I just wanted to mention that a friend of mine has a serious thyroid disorder where she flips from under-active to over-active. I cant remember what it is called :dohh:. It was discovered about the time when she was pregnant and it was so serious they were wanting to operate on her while still pregnant. She managed to put them off, and still is for reasons. We knew she had problems as she has the goiter thing but never thought it was so serious.

Any how.... she has a lovely baby boy and although she still has her thyroid problems which doctors are concerned about she made it through fine. SO STAY POSITIVE HONEY.


I'll be lurking for updates xoxo


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- :happydance: so happy for you!!!

MrsM- lovely bump, it does look quite high! 

Abi- your bump is also lovely! Hilarious about your shirt being inside out :haha: 

Kat- lol at your Asian bubble butt, it even needed a disclaimer! :haha: you look terrific hun :)

Pad- glad you're getting in to see a specialist!

Angel- yay on the positivity! We'd all love to see you back here! :)


----------



## Hope39

Lee that is the best news Ever, I am so happy for you and Mark. This is your rainbow xx

Pad - I'm relieved to hear you have an appt Monday, I'm sure everything will be fine. When is your nxt scan xx


----------



## petitpas

Lee, what a gorgeous little jelly bean you have in there :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Rap, good luck at your scan tomorow, will be thinking about you.

Pip, thank you. I will call by MARL soon to catch up with everyone. I noticed you updated your Avatar too. Def NOT crazy cat lady for you now x.

Lambs, thank you so much. I really appreciate that you have been checking in on me, means alot x.


----------



## heart tree

Lee I couldn't be happier for you if I tried. Gorgeous baby you have inside you!

Hi to everyone else. Life has been a crazy whirlwind so haven't been on here much. xo


----------



## melfy77

Lee: I'm sooooo happy for you:happydance: That baby looks amazing:thumbup:

Pad: :hugs: everything will be alright, you'll almost in 2nd tri, and that baby's a fighter!!!

Rap: welcome:flower: good luck on your scan tomorrow:thumbup:

So I've got a question: what do you mean by ''stone''? I know pounds and kilos, but no idea how much a stone is:shrug: No idea how much weight I've put on since my last app, but I have one tomorrow so I'll find out. But I'm def. showing now:happydance:

And...hum...my boobs...are kinda leaking:blush: Isn't it a bit early? I'm not gonna complain, at least I know they are working:haha:, but I was just a bit suprised.


----------



## LeeC

Heart, seriously spooky. I was just thinking about you. Have a bit of a headache and woke at 5am, for some reason I was thinking about the night I had the bleed and how you were so lovely seeing me through the night.
So grateful to you for that night, thanks huni.

Hope things are well for you, Tim and Delilah x.


----------



## Mrskg

Melfy a stone is 14lb's x

Arrrgh insomnia here been awake since half 5 now it's 7 just had some toast hope I can nod off for another wee while x


----------



## LeeC

You should have called me MrsKG ;)


----------



## Raptasaur

20 mins out from scan. Little bit anxious........


----------



## sara1

Good luck Rapt! Everything will be brilliant :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Good luck Rap, my fingers are crossed tight for you x


----------



## LeeC

Any news Rap? x


----------



## bumpyplease

Hope everything was perfect rap.

Just got my little chunk weighed and he's now 8lb 4! According to the growth charts and health visitor he is doing amazing and his weight gain is just perfect. Been told to keep doing what we are doing! So reassuring for a first time mum to hear that! So proud of my little man! X


----------



## LeeC

Aww Bumpy you must be so proud, great that Alfie is doing so well, my nephew Noah is coming along nicely too. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy that's brilliant news! 8lb 4 is what Edie was when she was born, so that seems perfect for the time he should have been due! 
Stalking for news from Rap.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hope all went well rap!!! Xxx 

Bumpy you must be over the moon well done lil one xxx


----------



## Hope39

Rap - I hope your scan went ok, looking forward to hearing from you

xx


----------



## Bravemom

Just wanted to tell you lee I am over the moon for you ,been thinking of you loads ,wonderful news :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Stalking stalking stalking... come on Rap...

Bumpy wahey Alfie is doing so well!

Angel thank you so much for the info on your friend.. what a lovely happy ending! MW told me specialist is supposed to be very good and apparently he will also be my high risk obs so am hoping I will have a cheeky lil scan of Pickle on Monday lol.

Ahhh for insomnia MrsK.. me too... and Lee as well... we should just all set up a club to keep eachother company in the wee small hours! LOL

Hey Melfry! How are you! I think I have popped already... was weighed at the MW's and I have put on 5 lbs so far... I am gonna be a chunker!!!

Hey Tuckie.. any more wild weekends planned?

Lee my preggers twin.. how goes it? Bet you are still on cloud 9 after the scan! are you doing the doppler thing?

Hope when is your next scan chick?


----------



## Raptasaur

So thankful for all your messages and support. We have a heartbeat!! Baby is measuring for dates, good yolk sac and all looks normal. Such a relief. Cried when I saw the flickering heart. Off to airport now for a weeks holiday in Corfu. Hope the sun takes my mind off my morning sickness....will try and catch up when I get a chance. SO HAPPY!


----------



## LeeC

Rap, I have to say you had me worried there. I am absolutely delighted for you. Now go and relax and have a fabulous alcohol free holiday. x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Rap & Lee- So happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Wow! All happy news on the board... Love it!!!


----------



## fitzy79

What fantastic news Rap...enjoy your holiday!!

Bumpy, Alfie is doing so well and what a relief being told to keep doing what you're doing!

Pad, glad you've gotten a little bit of reassurance and really hope you get a cheeky scan on Monday! 

Big hello and happy weekend to everyone else!


----------



## melfy77

Rap: Awesome news on your scan:happydance:

Pad: I'm doing great, thanks:winkwink: 5 pounds for the first trimester isn't bad at all, and pretty sure your thyroid issues play tricks on your body as far as weight go:winkwink: I went for my 24 weeks app this morning. Our little girl is doing great, everything is normal:happydance: I've gained a total of 8.5 pounds so far, the nurse said I was right on track. I'm sure it's all baby, boobs and fluids because I still fit in my pants and shirts. I do have a few that are a little small, but that's my bump getting bigger:haha: I LOVE my belly:happydance:


----------



## tuckie27

Great news Rap! :happydance:

Bumpy- yay for Alfie doing well also :) 

Pad- no more 'wild weekends' for me :haha: I bet you're anxious for your appt Monday! Waiting around for appts whilst parl is the worst! 

Melfy- yay on your great scan too! :) wow, good for you only gaining 8.5 lbs! I've gained way more! 

Speaking of which, my grandma asked me last week in front of 4 other people in our family how much weight I've gained so far...isn't that a bit rude? I told her I've gained about 30lbs, which is true :( and she said 'well, that's not that bad' like she thought I looked heavier or something! Ugh. Made me feel like clocking her a good one. Idk, maybe it's just my prego hormones, but isnt there an unspoken code amongst women that you just don't ask certain things...especially in front of other people??

Meeting my mom for lunch <3


----------



## Mrskg

Great news rap :cloud9:

Melfy that's great I've put on 20lbs :wacko:


----------



## KatM

Melfy,
I think I was at the same weight gain at your stage of gestation.

Tuckie,
You have gained the perfect amt. I don't know what etiquette is. I would not care if someone asked, but it does seem a bit rude. Grandmas sometimes don't think. She could have asked you privately not that it is any of her business. 
People in general don't think. Yesterday, I just had a new dentist tell me about her best friend's baby dying at 7 months with no cause after asking me how far along I am. Um, thanks a lot. Needless to say, DH and I are looking for a new dentist. Have fun at lunch.

MrsKg,
Maybe you will be one of the women that gain early and stop 3rd... or you will just be a happy, round pregnant woman looking good.

Pad,
Excited for your scan.

Rap,
Great news. Enjoy your holiday.

Hi Lee, Missmigg, Mom2, Sara, Abi and everyone else.


----------



## melfy77

Tuckie: You're 35 weeks pregnant, they say weight gain slows down, some ladies actually lose a few pounds before birth. Anything from 25-35 pounds is ''the norm''. I'm 5' 3'' and usually around 95 pounds, so I guess everyone is different.

Mrskg: We keep telling ourselves not to worry too much about weight gain yet we still worry about it. Like Kat said, chances are you'll slow down in 3rd tri, or who knows, next week? I know someone who gained 80 pounds and lost it all, you'd never think it's true. 

But what really matters: WE ALL HAVE HEALTHY BABIES GROWING IN OUR BELLY:happydance: So let's have that ice cream or piece of triple chocolate cake and enjoy ourselves:winkwink: And it's friday, so it's always a plus!! I'm gonna make an apple crisp tomorrow. I LOVE apple crisp, or pear crisp, or rawsberry, well...any kind of crisp/crumble:haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kat & Melfy x thankfully I put on lots of weight with my others so knew Id do that again never weighed myself other times though lol maybe I'll just step back from the scales xx

Kat what a thoughtless dentist!!

Melfy I had pizza an a choc &nut ice cream sundae earlier .... Coul go Dom crumble now though :haha:


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks ladies! I know I shouldn't even let it get to me. Like melfy said, the important thing is that our babies are healthy :) I think my grandma just pushes my buttons sometimes so it was more that it came from her...she is kinda evil lol
Oh well, I just ate a big ass veggie taco salad with my mom and chips and salsa too! :) 

Kat- I cannot believe your dentist! How thoughtless, no wonder you're looking for a new one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was a bit skinnier when I was pregnant with my daughter, but I found some old photos on Facebook and compared. I look slightly bigger this time round but not too much. I'll post them so you can see. I was one who lost weight in third tri last time, I noticed today I have got a little bit of pudge on my bump so I need to kerb the donuts. I want to look nice for my photo shoot! I agree with Melfy, as long as we keep healthy and keep our babies healthy it doesn't matter if we gain one stone or four. I think I'm running at just over a stone so far, maybe 16 or 17 lb. 
Kat I can't believe your dentist said that. How moronic. 
Tuckie you look fabulous, granny's don't always have the best social etiquette! 
And Rap, awesome news! Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## pink80

I've gained 28lbs - mostly bump - but definitely some on my hips, bum and thighs. Trying not to think about it too much, hoping it'll come off fairly easily....

Got a call from the hospital today, I went in to be monitored at the request of my midwife on Wednesday as she was concerned about my discharge, she thinks it might be my plug too. They did a trace on the baby and everything was fine, no contractions. Examined me and cervix is closed, but they took a swab to check. Well it turns out I'm positive for Group B Strep - so I have to have antibiotics in labour - I'm pleased they caught it, but I'm gutted that it means I won't get a water birth :cry:


----------



## melfy77

Tuckie: I wanna a big mexican salad with beans, guacamole, tacos, and lots of veggies. Hubby is making something involving Bok Choy...sure it's gonna be good but not exactly my mexican salad:haha:

Pink: sorry about your water birth:hugs: But like you said, it's a really good thing they caught it!! i have a strong feeling I will also test positive for it, since I'm just prone to strep throat:growlmad:


----------



## bumpyplease

Rap so pleased for you! Now you can go off and enjoy your holiday!!!

Girls please try not to worry too much about weight gain, I know easier said than done but as long as these bubbas are healthy that's the main thing! Pink if its any consolation your weight gain is identical to mine (28lb at 34 weeks) and most of it dropped off in 2 weeks without having to really think about it so I'm sure it will be the same for you. You are all gorgeous pregnant women!! X


----------



## tuckie27

Pink- sorry about being positive for strep b :/ my getting your water birth must be disappointing but I read about 1/4 women are pos for it so it's super common.

Melfy- I had a big salad in a tostada shell :) it comes with lettuce, beans, avocado, cheese & then they sauté mushrooms, zucchini, onion and tomatoes and put that all on top! It's sooo good! I ask for no sour cream but it usually has that but I just pour extra salsa on it!!!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Now I am craving a big, veggie taco salad with chips and salsa.:haha:
Stay away from evil grandma.

Bumpy,
Thanks for the encouragement and checking in on all of us. I love it. I'm not concerned about my weight at all even though my bump, boobs, belly, thighs and arms have spread. I feel good and the baby is healthy, and that is all that matters. I am a bit concerned about what my body will look like post-partum, but certainly not stressing over it. It's good to hear that you slimmed down real quick and that your little man is thriving.

Missmigg,
I want to see your 1st pregnancy bump pics. You look slim this time around too. I think you have gained the least with Sara in 3rd tri. Guess those donuts are not adding up too much.

Pink,
So sorry you don't get your water birth. I still have not been tested for this. Might be this Tuesday. 


Has everyone avoided stretch marks so far? So far so good for me. I'm pleasantly surprised as I have them on my calves, thighs, boobs, lower back, and butt from puberty. I really pray I get to keep my belly free of them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Here you go Kat, the first one is when I was pregnant with Edie, the second was today. The Edie one was taken at around 31 weeks so maybe a week or so further on. Considering I was a stone or so heavier when I got pregnant I don't think it's too bad. 

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/3E7A34B6-49E1-4019-BB55-67380EBB6F5F-17404-00001264BE2BB5CE.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/52D22023-23C5-4C8D-8F90-93F4B2BD14D1-17404-00001264C0699F2C.jpg
Excuse how rank I look in the mirror :haha: I'd just got up. Also I couldn't take the photo from the same angle as 3 years ago the mirror was on a stand but it broke.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink sorry to hear about the Strep B and the water birth. I had the same disappointment with my daughter's delivery. It's great that they caught it though, they won't even test me for it this time even though I carried it before. Also when you are in labour don't let them send you away. I did, and had a very quick labour so there was no time for me to have the antibiotics in labour and we had to stay in hospital for 3 days and my daughter had to have them, which was obviously horrible for her.


----------



## KatM

MissMigg,
I think you look very similar if the angle is adjusted. I love the booby grab and hold =). When are you getting those professional photos done? Your bump looks smooth and cute. No discoloration or stretch marks.

Tuckie,
Happy 35 weeks Hon! 1 more week and you are good to go. They don't stop you after 36 weeks at my practice.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hi, ladies! So happy to hear everyone is doing so well! 
I gained lots of weight with my first two children, but only 15 lbs each with my last three boys. This baby I've gained about 10lbs, so hopefully I'll come home from the hospital at my pre-pregnancy weight. But I've started off each of these pregnancies very heavy, so gaining weight needed to be kept at a minimum. 

This is my last week of pregnancy, ever. So strange to think that! I'm trying to enjoy every moment. If it weren't for the fact that my dad has to leave on the 27th I wouldn't be anxious for labor at all! This is such a bittersweet time. I'm excited to see her, but sad because this is the end of a season.


----------



## padbrat

I know I said it elsewhere and you prob won't see this cos you are sunning it up in Corfu... but YAYAYYAAYAYYYAYAYAY!!!! 

MrsM I agree with Kat.. if you adjust the angle I don't see a whole load of difference... you look great!

Pink... at least they caught it now. That is a good thing. xx

Mom... so close now... and Tuckie too x

Tuckie grandparents can say the oddest things sometimes. My Nan who never ever swore one day went in to a massive rant about Joan Collins.. called her a f***ing b***h.... was so shocked I nearly passed out! LOL

Kat.. I have stretch marks everywhere already... think I had them there pre pregnancy though hahha

Off to finish of my booking in appt at the hosp in an hour or so... apparently the MW didn't have time to finish... sigh. I seem to virtually live there at the mo LOL


----------



## Embo78

Just popping in to see how all you lovely ladies are doing :)

Love your scan pic lee. Gorgeous baby you have there.

Me and max are doing well. I don't get chance to be on BnB much because I usually spend me days staring at my rainbow with a big goofy grin on my face :haha:
We got him weighed when he was 8 weeks and he was 14lb6! He's a big big boy! Everyone keeps saying I don't have milk in my boobs but double cream :haha:


----------



## Raptasaur

Just dropping in to say hi and thanks for all your lovely messages of support. Will try to stay off the internet this week and catch up when I'm back. Have a good week everyone. 

Padbrat - hope everything goes well on Monday and they come up with a good plan to manage your thyroid, and that you get a cheeky peek at the baby. We might even end up under the same consultant as I will be under someone at Cheltenham or Gloucester from 2nd tri!


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
I love to hear that you are enjoying every moment of your last pregnancy. I need an attitude check and to learn from you.

Pad,
Booo for stretch marks. Keep us updated on your test results and next steps.

AFM,
I hate to bitch about being pregnant because I am sooooo grateful to be where I am at, but I am anyways:
I have bloody piles again and leaked blood into my panties. I am having a daily BM, so it isn't constipation. But am super grateful it's from my ass and not vaginal.
I have been having harsh lower belly cramping (RLP) when I get up too quickly, change positions or try and exercise (even my pregnancy-pilates DVD). I find it so frustrating to be so immobile when I am used to being an athlete. 
I feel super moody and a bit down. Things are getting to me much more than usual.

On the plus side, my hip pain at night has largely gone away thanks to a youtube video that DH is following on how to relieve hip pain. If someone else is having hip pain at night, let me know and I will post the link. The video sucks, but it seems to work.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- Thanks. Don't get me wrong, I still complain about it taking 5 full minutes for me to roll over in bed, and having heartburn sneak up on me at random! But I know this will all pass so quickly. I really don't want to have to get an induction, but I've had zero contractions so I'm afraid that may be the case. I REALLY don't want my dad to leave for surgery without meeting his granddaughter!


----------



## tuckie27

Pad- lol @ your nana going off on Joan Collins :haha: my grandma is definitely not some sweet old granny, she can be very petty and vindictive. The whole family knows this about her so we watch our backs! 

Mom2- I really hope your dad get to meet her before his surgery! You're sooo close now!

Embo- max is adorable! I can see why you spend all day staring at him :cloud9: what a big boy he is too!

Kat- at this point, complain away! Everything is a damn hassle when you're this far along :/ glad your hip pain is better at least. Sorry about the piles. I have a hemorrhoid but it doesn't bleed. I DO have stretch marks already too! :( I got them in puberty on my boobs, hips, ass, & thighs. Those old ones have faded but I have new ones on my tummy and sides. My mom got them really bad and since they're genetic, my sis got them too & I'm not surprised I'm getting them in preg either. Oh well, small price to pay for my DD! 

I'm getting anxious to meet Baylyn!!! I keep thinking about what she's going to look like, her amazing baby smell, and soft skin to cuddle...can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks tuckie :) You don't have long to go now :) only two weeks til you're full term. So exciting :)


----------



## KatM

Embo,
I just noticed your little gorgeous, chubby cheeked lovey.
I am so happy for you.

Mom2.
When does your dad leave? I hope you don't have to induce, but I totally understand why you would choose to do so. I will choose the same if I go to much over my EDD.

Tuckie,
Your stretch marks will fade just like the old ones did. You have a great attitude about it. When did they come in? My old ones are all faded silver lines too, but I am hoping to escape them on my tummy. It is a tiny price to pay to have Bay in your arms. My piles are internal, which I am grateful about since they do not bother me at all except for the bleeding. What is your birth plan? I think I know most everyone's birth plan in 3rd tri except for yours? I don't remember you mentioning it.


Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I just started noticing the stretchies in the last couple weeks. My birth plan is basically accepting none of it could go to plan or it could all go to plan :haha: I have some general outlines, but I'm trying to be flexible because SO many moms I know had unforeseen things pop up that messed with their plans (just look at all the surprises we had on this thread alone!) and I don't want to set myself up for disappointment, you know? One thing I'm very set on is wanting to BF. However, I have flat nipples that only 'come out' for a short time and then retreat at their will so even on this I have to be prepared that it may not go smoothly. My Dr said i will likely need a nipple shield so i packed 2 different brands that got good reviews for women with nipples like mine. Vaginal birth is the goal. I'd like to avoid a c section if at all possible, but if trouble arises, I would of course do what needed to be done. I want to say I can do it without meds or epidural, but again, I might not feel that way when I'm actually going through it! In other words, I'm not adamantly opposed to an epidural or meds to help with the pain if I find it becomes unbearable. I don't really want an episiotomy. I will donate cord blood to public bank if I'm able to. I want my OH and my mom with me in delivery and told MIL she could come in too. I want skin to skin with Bay ASAP and eventually skin to skin for OH too. I think that about covers it...can't think of anything else atm. I'm just trying to stay flexible on most things :)

What's yours? I can't remember exactly atm :dohh:


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I want a natural birth, but like you, I am not attached to it. I will do what is best given the situation. The safety of Grey is the most important thing. Our hospital is very pro-skin to skin. All treatments and tests are done bedside, except for hearing which you go with your baby. The baby goes from crotch to belly unless there is a medical problem.

I hope you can breast feed. It's a good sign that you had colostrum on them. None of us know if we can BF until we try. Wow, you are generous in allowing your MIL to attend if she pleases. It will definitely be just DH and me. 

Are you nervous or just very excited?


----------



## padbrat

Hey Rap! I have to say Karen Easton at the EPU at Royal Gloucester is lovely!! She has taken amazing care of me and I really didn't want to leave her! I will let you know how this consultant is on Monday as he is an Obs as well as endocrinologist.

Tuckie haha Grandparents eh! They crack me up!!

Kat I do not believe you have any bloody stretch marks!! You are way too bloomin gorgeous!! My sis had awful piles following the birth of her Son.. eventually she went to the Dr and ended up having surgery and all is good now!

Eh Embo! Max is a gorgeous bouncing baby! Just how I imagine an ideal baby to look like!

Mom I so hope that you get what you want and your Dad gets to see his Grandchild before he leaves x

Guess what guys.... I am 12 weeks today!!!!!!! What a milestone! This is now uncharted territory for us! Hope hope hope my Pickle is doing fine in there!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy 12 weeks Pad :hugs:


----------



## melfy77

Pad: Happy 12 weeks:happydance: Keep us posted tomorrow! I'm sure Pickle is doing great:hugs:

Tuckie: It's really nice of you to allow your MIL in the room. I'm just too stubborn, no one but OH will be allowed in that room, or things will get bad, really bad:haha:

Embo: what a cute little men:cloud9::kiss:

I already had some stretch marks before pregnancy, but so far, I don't think I've got any...we shall see. Went to see a friend yesterday. She's almost done with her car seat, so we can have it:happydance: She's never been in a accident so not worried at all with the seat. And a breast pump, as well as a crib and a stroller (from OH's co-worker). We have 2 baby carriers, a jumper, a really nice plastic tub for bathing, and we'll also get a swing. So happy we can get all this stuff!!!:happydance: so now we can focus on baby clothes and other cool stuff for babies. 

Also started to have trouble sleeping, I just can not get confortable with my pillows. Any advice or tricks ladies? I could really use some help.


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats on 12 weeks Pad...that's a fantastic milestone to reach!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I'm so freaking excited for you going in to 2nd tri. I'm hoping all goes well tomorrow at your appt. I was so pleased to read some of the reassuring posts on here about thyroid issues and looking forward to reading good news from you.
How is everything else going my lil twinnie?
x

OMG, just noticed I've changed to a lime :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 12 weeks Pad! I shall be thinking of you tomorrow. 
Happy 11 weeks Lee the Lime! :haha: 
Happy 31 weeks Abi, and .. 
Happy 30 weeks me! 30 weeks! How the freaking heck did that happen? Just been for a coffee with a girl I know but not very well who is due a few days after me. It was lovely to have an hour of full on pregnancy talk without seeing anyone's face glaze over with boredom! She is in sympathy with me with the awful snoring too, her OH is actually wearing proper industrial ear defenders to bed, which I found hilarious. 
I had a scare this morning, after I got up I realised my pyjama bottoms (which I'd only just put on) were all wet. I was freaking out thinking I was leaking fluid but after I got showered and dressed everything stayed dry so I think I must have coughed and wet myself. Oh the glamour. 
Kat I had horrible piles with Edie, they got a bit worse after she was born (pile cream was part of my post-partum morning ritual, along with the lansinoh, perineal oil for my stitches, and cream for the impetigo that suddenly appeared on my face) but they did get better after a couple of weeks.


----------



## padbrat

Wahoooo MrsM! 30 weeks... wow!

LeeC!! Hey happy lime chicken!!!! How fantastic!! Oppsie... think I put some info for you on RMC thread ... thought I was on this one... Opps.. must go and delete it.

Anyho... I have now been told to stop additional vit D as there is enough in the Pregnacare. Also, I will be told to stop the high dose folic acid as apparently it is not good after 12 wks. Again, there is enough in the Pregnacare. Check it out when you next see your Dr chick xx

I cannot actually believe I have made it to 12 wks... am hoping and hoping all is well in there...

My MW has listed about 6 million risk factors... however I am low risk for sickle cell anemia so that is one good thing lol. Scared me stupid about all the testing though... having said that she did say that she had one lady who was given 1/2 for risk for downs. She had a CVS and baby was absolutely normal.

Dammit I need a scan!!!!

In other news we had another first for us yesterday... I bought some maternity clothes!!!! A top/dress (cos I am so short it could be a dress) and some black maternity leggings... sooooo comfy!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh maternity leggings are the best. I got mine from H&M and they are the best ever. I have been told to take vitamin D as I can't take pregnacare it makes me throw up! It never used to before I was pregnant, how frustrating.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, are you starting to wean off the pred? I'm due to wean off at 12 weeks and will stop the vit D and high dose folic Acid also at 12 weeks but my new consultant wants me to continue on aspirin and Clexane and will stay on Cyclogest too.

This is a bit different to the protocol Mr S prescribed, what is your plan Pad?

MrsM, congrats. Another milestone x.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and I went out last night and wore a maternity top and comfy leggings my sister gave to me, I def have an obvious bump already, hoping to lose some of the weight and my big fat moonface when I stop the steroids and resume some light exercise next week.


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- happy 11 weeks !! :D
pad- happy 12 weeks!! :D
mrs m- happy 30 weeks!! :D 3/4 of the way there girlie!!!!!
happy 31 weeks to me!!!! :D 
just a quick one today as i have to sort the monster out soon, hope everyone else is well and cooking those babies nicely!! :D


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy milestone day ladies especially pad what a truly awesome day for you!!!!


----------



## sara1

lee- happy 11 weeks !! 
pad- happy 12 weeks!! Good luck with your appt tomorrow
mrs m - happy 30 weeks!! 
Abi - happy 31 weeks!! 

Sorry I've been a bit awol guys... not feeling my best. Hope everyone is doing well! 
Will try to catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 11 weeks Lee x

Happy 12 weeks pad x

Happy 30 weeks mrsmig x

Happy 31 weeks abi x

An happy milestones for anyone I've missed x

My pram addiction struck again!!!! :wacko: I really wanted a bouncy pram but it wouldn't fit in my boot :cry: well my friend was selling hers sooooooo I couldn't resist lol will just use it when walking somewhere an use my new one in car an I gt it for a bargain £45 (485 new) :happydance: still in hubby's car will post pics later x


----------



## puppycat

Hey ladies hope all's weel. Find it difficult to keep up in here but if anyone wants an unopened box of RLT pm me. First come, i'll send it free and pay postage, my treat x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Pad- Happy 12 weeks!! Such a milestone!!

Kat- My Dad leaves this Saturday, early in the morning. So the latest I'm willing to go is Friday. If Gloriana doesn't come on her own we'll induce on Friday. I told my dad he would have to celebrate My oldest son's birthday with him, as I will be in the hospital delivering his gift!

So far nothing, ladies. No contractions, no sign of plug. :-(
I would prefer not to be induced, but I know its not a big deal if I have to be. I'm really praying she'll come on her own.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :wave:

Happy 13 weeks Pad! 
Happy 11 (lime!) weeks Lee! 
Happy 30 weeks MrsM!
Happy 31 weeks Abi! 

I just <3 seeing all of us parl ladies progressing like this! It's heart warming! :)

Sara- sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: get better hun

MrsK- [email protected] your pram addiction! Such a funny obsession you have with those :haha:

Melfy- nice your friend hooked you up with all that baby stuff :) sorry you're having trouble sleeping :/ do you have a preg pillow? Is it that youre uncomfortable or is it insomnia? 

Kat- I'm really letting MIL in to be nice. I really want my mom in there (& OH of course!) and my hospital allows up to 3 so I thought MIL might feel left out if one grandmother was in there and one wasn't. My younger sister is itching for the 3rd spot but she can be annoying sometimes & gets all giddy and juvenile and may feel the urge to let out high pitched squeaks so Im definitely better off with MIL in there lol! Not that I would be upset if she weren't. We don't have a bad relationship or anything. We get along for the most part but her being in there isn't necessary. Knowing my MIL, she'll probably be quiet and stay out of the way most of the time. She's a pretty 'hands off' type person.


----------



## sara1

Not great news on my end ladies...
I was having strong period-like cramping and some uterine- tightening (like braxton hicks really) so I called my dr: he put me on modified bed rest for at least a week:( Basically, I just have to stay home- bed or couch- and he prescribed something called Yutobar. I know its not the end of the world, and I do want to keep mt LO cooking for a while longer but I'm not looking forward to it. I have a appt and scan on Tuesday so hopefully we'll know more then. 

sorry for the selfish post!


----------



## heart tree

I keep popping in to see if anyone has had a baby! Can't wait for the next one. Mom2, it sounds like it's you! 

Tuckie, I used nipple shields. My nipples aren't very prominent, but not flat either. One thing I read, which essentially helped me get rid of the nipple shield is to make a "breast sandwich" with your thumb and index finger. Basically form a "C" or backwards "C" depending on what hand you are using when the baby is at the breast. Cup the "C" right around the areola and squeeze down to make firmer breast tissue for the baby to latch onto. You want your thumb positioned at the baby's face so that if you put your thumb right against the baby's face, your thumb would make a mustache. Does that make sense? Also, you could start wearing breast shells right now. They help to permanently draw out the nipple.

Sara, you are at the same gestation I was when I had Delilah! I hope you are feeling better soon. 

Gotta run. xo


----------



## heart tree

Oh Sara, we posted at the same time. Don't worry sweetie. As I just wrote, you are the same as I was when Delilah was born. Modified bed rest isn't the worst thing. Think about how long I did it for. Honestly, just enjoy it. You won't be able to rest like that again for a long time. Drink LOTS of water and lounge around as much as possible on your left side. It will be ok honey. <3


----------



## KatM

Hi Beautiful Ladies. So many milestones today! How wonderful.

Pad,
I am so happy for you. I will take making it to 12 weeks a VERY good sign. We will all know more tomorrow. Don't keep us waiting for an update please.

I love that you bought maternity clothes and are investing in this pregnancy. I waited till I was about 20 weeks and to this day have never bought anything that is actually designed for maternity. Just stretchy dresses. As you have now noticed, maternity clothes run so big for us shorter ladies.

Melfy,
Sounds like you have all your baby basics covered.
Do you have a snoogle? A lot of us use those entire body pillows. It crowds out DH, but it absolutely helps me sleep better. It is worth the $.

MrsMigg,
Yay for pregnancy girl time. I don't have a single pregnant friend here. I really wish I did. I do have some new mom friends, but no one just starting out.
Hahaha about wetting yourself... Glad it was not the alternative.
I heard piles are bad after birth from all the pushing. I hope mine stay internal during labor, but will deal with them if they don't. 

Lee,
It's great that you have a little bump and are also wearing maternity. LOL at your moon face comment. 

MrsKg,
Another Pram!

Mom2,
I know very little about induction. If you induce on Friday, is that going to be enough time to give birth by Saturday? I thought it can take a long time for that induction stuff to work. I really hope she comes on her own. Are you having sex and walking a ton? Try everything.

Tuckie,
Your MIL sounds like my mom. More quiet and hands off. That sounds a lot better than a high energy, little sis. My hospital has unlimited amts of people you can have in the delivery room. I'm glad you are limited to 3, so that you are not overwhelmed with other people. Still, it is very kind of you.

Sara,
:hugs:
Sorry you are having a rough patch and need to be on modified bed rest. I know I would find this very, very difficult. Luckily, it will be for a short period of time, but I know you like to stay active like me. Are you still feeling a lot of cramping? Is there concern for the baby, or just concern that the baby is coming early? Please give us more info when you have it. 

AFM,
Went on an "easy" hike today. I thought it would take 1 hour. It took 2 hours and 15 minutes to do a hike I used to easily run. I had to rest so often. I must have looked like a crazy, pregnant woman because everyone was commenting about me hiking so far along in my pregnancy and calling me brave. My hiking days are DONE until after the baby is here. The whole time, my right hip, knee and foot hurt. Still, I am very grateful to be as mobile as I am, especially when reminded of Heart being on modified bed rest for so long and now Sara being on it for a week.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hi guys, I hope everyone is doing well!! Glad to see that so many are hitting those last stages and hopefully will be having those LO's soon...but not too soon Sara!

AFM- just wanted to pop in and let you guys know not to be expecting me anytime soon, we were going to start trying in November and I even quit smoking 2 days ago, but everytime I think about being pregnant again, I cry. So I realized I'm just not ready to be going through any of this again and decided that if I got pg in November then I could possibly m/c around Christmas and that would be hell. So we've decided to re-conviene in December and talk about maybe trying in late Jan, early Feb. I totally started smoking again today, I know shame shame, but I just want to be able to sit on my back porch with DH, some wine and a cigarette and not worry about when I Ovulate or what day of the cycle it is or if I'm pregnant or if I'll miscarry. I've had a lot of crap happen and I feel like a longer break is needed...okay, that's a lie I am so freaking SCARED, I have NEVER been this scared before, NEVER, I've always just been ready to jump back on that horse and try again but this time is soooo different, I want to have a baby but I don't want to be pregnant. So I'm just going to be a normal 24 year old for the next couple of months and then we'll see what happens...but I doubt I will ever be the same again, it was actually a relief when DH agreed to wait, I even tossed out waiting a year, but that was a no-go lol! So sadly by the time I get back here, most everyone I know will be gone...Love you guys and good luck with the rest of your pregnancies and mommyhood!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Sara x 

Charmer : hugs: I think you are very brave you need time to come to terms with the loss of your baby give yourself time to grieve an I believe you will just "know" when the time is right x some may have graduated by the time you come back but I don't think any of us will ever leave here permanently x sending you lots of hugs an strength xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Mrskg...now I wish I wouldn't have posted, this is the first time I've really admitted that I'm scared and now that I have it seems like it helped and DH and I are actually mid-conversation about trying again now!!! Sigh, I don't know what I should do...I'm so back and forth, I'm scared and I'm always going to be scared when I get preggo, so now the question is when...any suggestions yall? Doc said whenever I'm ready, but at least a cycle which I am on now and I am 6 weeks pp now...so should I start clomid tonight now that I am finding some streghnth or wait??? WHy the hell did I stay away from you guys so long??? I think it prolly would've helped if I'd just let my feelings out and told you guys about the confusion and fear. Uhhhh...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Charmer, I've got tears in my eyes reading your post. Like MrsK says you are so brave. I admire you for realising that you need to wait. I cannot imagine how it feels to be in your shoes right now. Just enjoy the wine and the cigarettes and the time to relax and not worry about the time of the month. Don't feel guilty about it either, it's just a few cigarettes. When you do join us again yes most of us will have graduated but we will totally be here for support and to cheer you on. 
Sara, so sorry to hear you have been unwell and put on bed rest. Like Heart says try not to fret too much and make the most of it, if you can. I know it's hard when you have so much to prepare but honestly, all babies really need is food, warmth, love and somewhere to sleep and you have all that. Look after yourself, and I'm sure all will be ok. I am obviously keeping everything crossed your little lady stays put a few more weeks. 
Mom2, I hope your little lady makes her entrance in the next few days without you having to be induced, but if you do hopefully it will be quick. 
MrsK - as if you bought another pram, you nutter :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Charmer sometimes it's good to get it out there sometimes I only said things on here that I never actually said out loud but totally helped me sort my head out x as mrsmig says enjoy this month of then go from there x I think stopping is harder than to keep on trying no matter how long you leave it I think you will always be scared it's great you an dh are talking about it so you have each other to lean on x


----------



## Mrskg

Mrsmig .... I did :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Charmer you posted same time as me. I wish I had some advice. What MrsK said is right, it is harder to stop. Give it a few days thought and I'm sure will will do what is right for you.


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, so good to see you sweet woman. I think sometimes we need to vocalize things to make them more real. I'm glad you did. OF COURSE you are scared! How could you not be? Not all of us have had the kind of trauma you have had recently, but all of us have been scared whether we admit it or not. There is no shame in that. 

May I suggest that you go back and read the first post you wrote today? Those were your true, authentic feelings in my opinion. It sounds to me that you aren't ready yet, as much as you would like to be. I can't answer the question for you. Only you can. But from what I read, it sounds wholeheartedly that you aren't ready right now, maybe not even for a year. Again, there is no shame in that. 

I know you probably get sick of hearing that you have time on your side at 24, but as a 38 year old woman, I want to reiterate that to you. You have the "luxury" of waiting. I put "luxury" in quotes as I really don't look at any of this as a luxury. We are all so damaged by our losses. We've all been dealt such a challenging, heart wrenching hand in life. A true luxury to any of us would mean an easy, worry free pregnancy. Unfortunately, being part of the recurrent losses club doesn't lend us that luxury. 

I generally don't like to give advice. I think it's important for you to come to your own conclusions. But in this case, I feel like I should. Have your ciggies. Have your wine. Take this month at the very least to feel like a regular 24 year old with her life in front of her. You deserve to feel normal. You will never be the same. We are all forever altered by our losses and our grief. But you should be able to get to a point where you feel comfortable trying again. No doubt you'll always be scared until you give birth. But right now, you don't even sound comfortable with the idea of trying again so soon. Listen to your heart. Listen to the deepest part of it. What is it whispering to you? Sometimes that voice is quiet because it is a voice you really don't want to hear. But it should be the loudest one. It's the one that holds the most information. 

We're all here to support you whether you start trying this cycle or next year.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, I FINALLY was able to make it into my storage area and found the perfect box! I'll be shipping your stuff this week! :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

3x,
:hugs:
I support whatever decision you decide is best for you and your family. You have been through so much. All of us are scared. There is no shame in being scared. 

Heart,
Yaaaay!!! I am excited to see the cute bloom.

P.S. Your post to 3X was very sensitive, insightful and made me cry. Spoken like a true friend and obviously trained, excellent therapist.
P.P.S. I LOVE the pic of you and D on the MARL thread. You both look so cute. I don't like to post too much on that thread until I graduate.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies, you have all made me feel so much better! My problem is this: I feel like I had a magical concoction of things that helped me get Zane and on one hand I feel like if I do everything the exact same then I'll get a take home baby so it wouldn't matter if I tried now or whenever...on the other hand I feel like I need to know if my concotion was truly it or if I just got lucky enough to have Zane and I feel like if I got pg right now and m/c'd again (early) then I would know that I'm going to most likely have even more m/c's in the future and I feel that I could finally let go and give it a break for a year or so. I kinda want to just try again now and see what happens and the one thing I am most scared of (believe it or not) is that I will let this fear of trying again control me, that I will just keep pushing it off indefinatley. If I were waiting for anyother reason, I would be okay with it but I'm not, I am waiting because I am scared.


----------



## MightyMom

Charmer I think we have all been there. I was not sure I wanted to get pregnant again after my first loss, and waited and waited. Then I just went for it because the fear didn't go away, it was the same. I had another loss then tried again right after because I felt I had to or I would never try again. Then loss three and I just needed a break. Not sure why it happened but one day I just said "Screw it, I'm trying again." Still not in the clear, still not past V-Day, but the fear just doesn't stop. I think maybe I'll breathe when the baby hits 12 months. Until then it is all up in the air.
My point in saying all that is that fear shouldn't be the only thing holding you back, because you will always be scared. But if you are still grieving your loss, there is no shame in waiting until you are ready again. It sounds like you are still grieving, and maybe your reluctance is not simply fear but also you still miss Zane. Whatever you decide, I hope you find peace in your choice.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Charmer- :hugs: So glad to see you back in here posting. I'm glad you are able to articulate some of your feelings, it can be so healing! The way you lost Zane would make anyone extra fearful. Its just heartbreaking and unfair. :cry: Sounds like you and your hubby are communicating about it now, which is so important. Only you two can make the decision for your family. There is a lot to be said for trying again soon and a lot to be said for waiting. Just do what feels right for your family. Unfortunately that fear will be there, you are right not to let it control you. :hugs:

Kat- I've had two inductions in the past, with those once the contractions started I had baby in my arms within an hour. However, they were each 2 weeks overdue, this time if I induce she will only be 1 day overdue. So I really don't know if that will make a difference in how long the induction will take. I'm really hoping she'll come on her own and I won't have to think about it!


----------



## sara1

Charmer- It's lovely to hear from you. I can't imagine what an emotional roller coaster you must be on. I think it's only natural that you give yourself some time to grieve and adjust. As Heart mentioned, you do have time. However, all of us understand how difficult it is to stop TTC- even if it's just for a little while. Many :hugs: 

Heart- Thanks for the kind words. Love the picture on of you and D on the Marl thread. Fingers crossed on the house for you guys.

Mrskg- ADDICT!!!!!!

Kat- I've been using a very nice oil to help with stretch marks from Clarins... I absolutely love the stuff. Here's a link to a review:
https://reviews.macys.com/7129/34552/clarins-huile-tonic-body-treatment-oil-reviews/reviews.htm 
I've also got stretch marks on my hips from puberty, but I feel like so faar this pregnancy I've avoided anything new. That said, a friend was telling me the other day that she never saw her stretch marks till after. 

Tuckie- Wow. I think you're a saint for letting you MIL in labour and delivery. Personally, I want Dh and no one else. I even told my mother not to fly out for the birth... better to come a week later when I'm home from hospital and Dh has to go back to work. I'm still worried all Dh's relatives are going to camp out in my hospital room and drive me nuts. I get along with all of them, they're lovely people, but I think I'm going to to very conscious of wanting family time. 

Mom2- Keep bouncing on that ball! Hope you manage to convince her to make an appearance before your father has to leave.

Afm- Well, I'm officially on the couch with nothing to do... have given Dh a massive shopping list to take care of on his way home from work as apparently sitting on my bum doing nothing makes me hungry:) Baby is kicking away, which is lovely and reassuring. The doctor doesn't feel like she's in any immediate danger, so the bedrest is really just to keep her in for as long as possible. I've about finished my book (reading Rushdie's Joseph Anton... it's very good) and am happily taking suggestions for more, also for good movies/shows to download. Any ideas?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Charmer :hugs: to you. Its awful what you've went through. i agree with teh advice given to you already. Only you will know when your strong enough to try again. Maybe it is a good idea just to enjoy yourself in the lead up to Christmas and then next year being a fresh year try again. You've been through a lot and its perfectly normal and natural that you will still cry about it often.

Sara, Im sorry to hear your on bed rest with cramping and tighteneings. Hopefully it will come to nothing and your little girl will stay in there for a few more weeks.
I also am getting a lot of tightenings but I have been getting them for a while so not worrying too much about it. I also get light cramping every so often aswell but it just feels like stretching. Its strange as you kind of dont know what is the proper signs of labour starting..I dont anyway. My sister was telling me I'll know all about it. She says its like period pain x 10 and yoru whole stomach will keep going solid.
I really want to make it to 36 or 37 weeks at least. But my consultant last week said that he has no concerns about a baby being born now and they would not intervene in anyway.
Im trying to think of things for you to download. Have you seen gavin and Stacey? I bought the box set last year and loved it. I couldnt believe I never watched it when it was on TV. I also enjoyed American horror story earlier this year. We're now watching Sopranos which Im enjoying from the very beginning.

Kat, you must be superfit to still be hiking. Jeez I get so breathless these days going up the stairs haha. Good for you.
I agree it is hard being bed/couch bound. Ive put myself on it throughout this pregnancy but it does make you feel so much better to just be moving around and get your serotonin boosting!

MrsM, that would have been quite scary assuming you were leaking fluid. When I was convinced I was leaking fluids two weeks ago I kept reading online and more often than not people were saying that its actually urine. Theres always something to worry about. 

Speaking of stretch marks aswell, so far so good and Ive managed to escape anyway but ive also heard that sometimes they can appear in your last week or two. Apparently it is true thogh that the best indication of whether you will get them or not is whether your own mum and sisters got them. My sister didnt get any either and she swore it was teh Bio oil that helped so thats what Ive been using. its a bonus not to get them but not the end of the world I guess.

I have 10 more shifts to work now which is sounding good. I cannot wait to finish up and just take it easy looking forward to this baby.


----------



## melfy77

Charmer: It's good to hear from you again:hugs: It's totally normal to be scared, you've been through so much!! I know it's not very helpful, but there's no magic answer. Whatever you decide will be the best for you and your family. After my MC's, we never waited, but mine were early losses, so nothing like your loss:cry: Chances are, if you got pg next month everything would be fine. However, my first MC was on Christmas time (21st) and it was soooo hard, I cried a lot, so I understand where you're coming from.:hugs:

Sara: sorry you're on bedrest, but I guess modified bedrest you're still allowed to move a bit? Have you seen Tangled? I LOVE that movie, cheers me up everytime:thumbup:

Gotta get ready for work!


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!!

3 x hey sweety! As Heart said sometimes the start of feeling better is admitting out loud that you are scared and worried... who wouldn't be after experiencing what you have? I wish wish wish I had a magic wand for us all... I wonder if the fear ever goes... i don't know. Sometimes I guess we just have to take a deep breath and take the leap of faith... you just need to time it right for you. Take time ... relax... be 24!! Keep talking to us... not all of us will have left xxxx

Sara you make sure you rest.. chill.. make DH run around for you babe!!! I used to love watching Soldier Soldier... it is cheesy... and blatantly not a true reflection of military life, but I love it!! Also Supernatural... hmmmm... Dean Winchester... oooo yes please!!!

Kat.. what the hell are you doing woman???? Hiking??? for 2 hrs??? Crazy woman! Hahhaa

MrsK... pram addiction?? Picture please lol... me and DH were looking at prams and car seats... got confused and walked away lol

MrsM how you dear? Yes my leggings were H&M too... good price and soooo comfy!

Tuckie... MIL??? No way no how for me!!! LOL

Lee I was told to stop the high dose folic acid and the vit d now. In terms of plans I am keeping all meds until 16 wks then I am dropping cyclogest at 16 wks to twice a day stopping 34 wks... 16 wks prednisolne I am beginning to drop the doseage every 3 days until nothing... fragmin I am still on until 34 wks (boo) and the same for aspirin. I will also be on anti thyroid meds too...

Saw scary Obs today... at least he seems to know what he is doing lol.. couldn't stop looking at his freaky red braces!! He said he would scan me whenever I wanted it so immediately I liked him lol. He gave me a quick scan on a portable machine just to check the HB and there it was beating away... awww what a good girl.. though she did refuse to move for him!!

Also saw the endocrinologist and she will have me back following more tests today next week to decide me doseage of anti thyroid meds.

So next we have to consider downs testing... due to age (40) I will automatically be high risk... but I am reluctant to have a CVS or amnio as I don't want to risk a mc due to it... so what to do?? Any advice or thoughts gratefully received xx

All in all... quite happy!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mighty!!! Long time no see! How are you?


----------



## fitzy79

Pad, yay for seeing heartbeat!! Have you started your thyroid meds yet?? Am glad the endocrinologist seems to know what he's at:thumbup:

Charmer, it's great to see you posting and I do think that getting your feelings out is a good thing. They can rattle around in our heads and play havoc with our state of mind so be sure and unburden whenever you can. Only you will know when you're ready so listen to your heart. I don't think the fear will ever go away.

RE: stretch marks....I've heard that it's important to keep using bio-oil ,or whatever your oil/cream of choice is, after the birth for a few weeks too!

One of my work colleagues had her baby boy 11 weeks early last Friday. He's doing well and breathing on his own but it's scary! What is it with all these babies dying to make early entrances??!! I had a strict talk with Itsy this morning and told him/her to be sure and not try any funny business for the forseeable future. I'm counting down the days this week to 'V' day which has been the huge milestone in my head since entering 2nd tri!

Sara, I can empathise with the bed/couch rest having been on it for weeks during all my scary bleeding episodes! A couple of books I really enjoyed recently were The Nineteenth Wife and The Book of Negroes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pad. I'm pleased you had a good scan, even though little one wouldn't dance for you! 
When do you find out more about the thyroid issue?
Regarding the Downs testing I have declined it with all my pregnancies. I must admit this time it was a decision I really wrestled with due to our advancing years too (I am 39, Mark is 45) but I know I couldn't go through an amnio or anything that would risk the pregnancy and if the test results from the NT measurement came back high I would absolutely worry myself sick, so I declined the lot. At my dating scan when the sonographer asked about it, I think she could tell I had struggled with my decision and she spent a bit of extra time looking at specific areas (nasal cavity seemed to be something she was specifically interested in) and told me that from what she could see everything looked ok. It's such a hard decision. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Fitzy... I will be on anti thyroid meds as I am overactive. I think they want to see the results from my bloods today to decide the dosage as it is a pretty rough med and they want to put me on the lowest dose possible... will be on it the whole pregnancy and after.. so long as it sorts things out for the baby that is all I care about lol.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks MrsM. It is always good to hear about others experiences... especially as you have been through this before. Hubby at the mo is wanting to do the tests as it doesn't hurt the baby and he is one that needs all avail info before making a decision. I am really in two minds... the Obs and MW were very good and have booked the scan, but said I could cancel if I wanted to. They did say that once they have given me the info they can't take it away...

Obs absolutely poo pooed the Harmony Testing... he said it was unproven and he wouldn't recommend it... then said that the NHS testing wasn't 100% either .. only CVSor amnio was.


----------



## petitpas

Hiya, checking in as was curious whether you had a scan pic, pad :D

Sara, I can recommend reading the hunger games trilogy. You won't be able to put it down until you are done!
Otherwise, tv-wise you could spend a very long time watching blackadder. I can also recommend Miranda if you can get your hands on the series - hilarious!


----------



## padbrat

Hahhahaa look at lil J in your avatar Pip! he is scrummy!!!

No.. no pic this time.. was only on a portable machine so was grainy as hell.. but I could see that lovely HB and that was all I cared about lol xx


----------



## sara1

Pad- A lot of doctors here turned up their nose at the MaterniT21 plus test when I said I was considering it, and then when I showed them the data from the clinical trials/published articles they grudgingly came round. I think there's a lot of resistance to change, and don't forget that the dr's who specialize in doing CVS or amnio's are worried they'll become obsolete. Having said that, there are a whole slew of very, very rare things which an amnio or cvs can pic up that these new maternal blood tests cannot. The blood tests only check for the trisomy 21 18 and 13. It's a tough personal decision. I was very pleased we went ahead as we did (NT scan and new blood test plus my dr had us do a separate blood test for cystic fibrosis), and will follow the same course of action next time around. 
I'm glad you had a good appt. and the endocrinologist is taking good care of you!


----------



## heart tree

Good news Pad! I only did the bloodwork and NT scan. My results were good enough for me to decline CVS and amnio. It was such a hard decision to make. I hated that part of my pregnancy. It was nerve wracking. Sorry haven't caught up. Dealing with realtors, lenders and crunching numbers.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Well, I think we made a decision: We are going to wait until at least the 10 week pp mark to ttc (I'm 6 weeks pp now so another good month away) I quit smoking again last night lol and DH is quitting this week as we are going to try to get healthier before ttc and excersizing will give me something to focus on. If the 10 week pp mark comes and I'm not ready, we'll just keep putting it off until I am, DH is all about "whatever you want to do, I'll support you regardless" so it's kinda been left up to me and I feel that I need to completely re-create the cycle we got pg with Zane and keep our fx'd for a healthy baby...although we have both agreed 100% if I have another loss (unless it's a really early chemical) that we're going to go on an extended break and just give ourselves as much time as possible...but in the meantime, I have to try, I have to know if it's going to be more m/c's or finally a live sibling for DD. I wish I were able to really describe my emotions, but it's like one minute I find myself excited about having a baby and the next scared as hell lol! If I could just bypass the pregnancy part and skip to the baby part, everything would be fine...wish I was claravoyant lol!


----------



## Mrskg

great news pad x i done the nt but dont think i could do amnio x

heres pic of pram no 2 lol x
 



Attached Files:







pram 2 015.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## padbrat

Oooo nice pram MrsK!

Thanks for the advice ladies... I do appreciate it xx


----------



## KatM

Sara,
Thanks for the oil rec. I'm going to pick up a bottle. I know you can get stretch marks from losing weight too quickly, so it makes sense if we deflate too fast post-partum that it can occur then. Just keep using oils and hope it works.

I recommend Revenge, the new American television series. I really like it for a fun drama filled with beautiful people. It is the ONLY series I watch. I think you can get the whole 1st season on Hulu or Netflix. As for books, I don't think I have read anything for fun since The Help, which was very enjoyable. I also like to indulge in James Patterson novels. I hope you can reframe and enjoy your time on the couch. Goodies will help. If you get too restless, pick up 3lb weights and do so some light upper-body toning if it is allowed.

Just,
I can totally detect a shift in attitude from you. You sound much more relaxed.
Yay, for avoiding stretch marks so far, but you are right, it is not the end of the world. I think we all think it is a bonus if we don't get them.

Pad,
Great news on seeing your sweet girls hb. I would NOT do the CVS. I think the risk is too high and I know someone in my Mom's group who had major complications and almost MC from it. Her son is healthy as can be. The Harmony test is very liked by my Drs here in the states. Otherwise how about the NT scan and the structural ultra-sound? You are around the time an NT scan would be done. Structural at 20 weeks. This is personal, but would you terminate if there was DS? If not, skip the invasive tests. You have waited way too long for this baby. The decision is solely yours and DH's. I support whatever you choose. The chances of having a healthy baby at 40 is still over 97% or more from what I remember. 

MissKg,
I dont even own a single pram. You own enough for all of us.

AFM,
DH found out at 11pm last night that the CEO of his company has been replaced. It does not appear friendly as the former CEO basically booted DH's whole division out of his 2nd home, so they now have no place to work and will be working at home until all this is sorted out. So far, DH's job is secured, but this is unsettling so close to me giving birth. Plus with LA being so huge, I am worried they are going to move the office far away. Right now DH works 1.2 miles from work.
The company is due to go public in July and we NEED it to in order for us to secure a decent home for our family. Right now we could stretch and afford a Town home, but I truly want a single, family home. DH has 20K shares of company stock that could go a long way in helping us purchase something in one of the priciest places in the country. Everything being up in the air is unsettling, but for now I will just be grateful that we still have medical insurance.
DH launched both of his side-businesses. I pray that they develop into additional money streams.


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, that's a very reasonable plan. I'm glad you are giving yourself a little more time. You sound like you need it. But you also sound like you are anxious to try your magic concoction that created Zane. I think it's impossible to describe your emotions. This isn't a situation where you have one predominant emotion. You have tons flying around right now. How could you possibly pinpoint them all. 

Mrskg, love the pram.

Kat, that's really scary news. I hope it doesn't mean anything and is simply a transition. Keep us posted.


----------



## sara1

Kat- Management changes can be very nerve-racking. I hope everything sorts itself out and your hubby avoids a commute as well. Finger's crossed for the IPO too- it's really very exciting.

Charmer- your mixed emotions seem normal and healthy given all you've been through. I'm glad you're giving yourself a little more time :hugs:

Thanks for all the book/video recommendations!


----------



## Lamburai1703

padbrat said:


> Hahhahaa look at lil J in your avatar Pip! he is scrummy!!!
> 
> No.. no pic this time.. was only on a portable machine so was grainy as hell.. but I could see that lovely HB and that was all I cared about lol xx

Whoop whoop! Look at your lovely ticker too! 

I'm going to be near Brizzle on Saturday 10th Nov. want to maybe meet halfway between there and yours for a coffee (and a cake of course?!)


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad, we declined the triple test this time (this is only the second time I have made it to the 16 week check up). We talked about it early on and I was against it as I wouldn't have the amnio if the bloods came back as high risk as I don't want to increase the chance of miscarriage. We have discussed the possibility of Downs (I'm 37) and we honestly don't care. 

I had another reassurance scan today, the first fortnightly one since 6 weeks :happydance:. Baby is progressing well and consultant is happy. The placenta is posterior and baby's position looked like it was sitting on a stool :haha:. I am definitely feeling the first flutters :cloud9: and my belly seems to be growing rapidly :thumbup:

Anomaly scan is 3 weeks today and I'm having a sneaky reassurance scan the week before that :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Pad: Hey Lady! Thanks for asking about me. Been pretty busy lately, but had my NT scan last week. (Still no pics on the computer!) Tech checked the nuchal fold (perfect at 1.6) then checked for a nasal bone. He said that most DS babies are born without a nasal bone, hence why they look the way they do. So seeing the nasal bone is a strong indicator that we are in the clear. He was very nice, looked around for a while and talked about what we were looking at. Gave us a DVD video to take home along with some pics. The bad part was when I saw the doctor. He said that the scan showed I have complete placenta previa. Boo. So I'm on pelvic rest until my next scan (HA! Like DH was getting it anyways!) and I'm supposed to take it very easy. It does explain all the spotting I've been having. Hopefully the placenta will move to the fundus in the next 4 weeks. I have a gender scan/follow up scheduled then to check.

I think you should get the NT scan done and make your decision about the CVS after that. It's not just about DS, it's about all the things that come with it, including major heart conditions. It could be the difference between a pede being present at the birth or not. At the very least the NT scan could put you completely at ease and that would be a good thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So that explains why the sonographer spent a long time looking at the nasal bone in my scan when she could see I was struggling with my decision to decline the NT scan. 
I hope the placenta does move up, and like you say at least it explains the spotting.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Okay, ladies. I need your help. I went to the doctor today, there is absolutely no change in my cervix! :cry: Its still long, hard, closed, and posterior! Also, he doesn't do inductions on Fridays as the hospital is too busy, so I can't induce on my son's birthday! :cry: 
He's scheduled the induction for Thursday morning at 8 am, which is her due date. 
I'm sure if I do it or not. :nope: I do want her to come before Saturday when my dad leaves, but I would really prefer not to have another induction! So to induce or not to induce, that is the question!

A little background. Out of my 5 children, 2 of them went two weeks overdue and had to be induced. Those were my only two children with any issues at birth. One had to go to the NICU for breathing issues, the other had a very bruised head from being engaged too long in my pelvis. That being said, my doctor and I agree that we will not allow this pregnancy to go past 41 weeks.

I really don't want another induction, but my concern is that if I wait another week and don't go into labor I'll end up having an induction anyway and not get the benefit of my dad getting to meet her! 
This is a really hard decision! I'm really not sure what to do!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! Geez... so much catching up to do. Between midterms and growing a human being, I've been exhausted. I have been lurking from time to time, but by the time I reach the end... I'm too tired to type any sort of response that makes sense. It would all probably be gibberish. But here I go now!

Tuckie - I know all about letting MIL be in the room to be nice. With DS, I was only 21 and felt like a baby having a baby and needed my mommy in there with me. DH and I weren't married at the time and I thought it would be weird to have my boyfriend's mom in the room. However, my evil (future) SIL pointed out to me that it wouldn't be fair even though my boyfriend at the time (DH now) totally took my side. I ended up relenting and told Chris (DH) to tell her she could be there, but had to stay at the head of the bed. She didn't end up making it in time for the birth anyway. And it was a good thing my mom was in the room as I had horrible back labor and she was the only one who knew how to rub my back to alleviate the pain. The tradition continued with DD and my MIL made it just in time to see her granddaughter being born. A little over a year later, my BIL's girlfriend gave birth to their son and she had me, her mom, her best friend, and MIL in the room. Well, after their son was born, MIL looked at BIL's girlfriend and right in front of me, said, "Thank you so much. I've never been in the room while one of my grandchildren was being born." I stared at her in shock and she finally caught my eye and said, "Well, I mean... from that angle." as she was in clear view of BIL's girlfriend's hoohah. Ugh. We've had a falling out since then so she will most definitely NOT be in the room this time. She hurt my son's feelings by not inviting him or my daughter to Sea World while they brought all the other grandchildren (it ended up being a family reunion that they "forgot" to invite us to) and they posted it all over FB and when hubs and I saw it... we were talking about it, DS overheard us and teared up and asked why they didn't go to Sea World with their cousins. Absolutely unforgiveable. Omg. Sorry for the super selfish rant! I just get REALLY upset when I talk about my in-laws! Back to you, Tuckie... very generous of you for letting MIL in the room!

Kat - what hike did you do? I can't wait to be able to workout again! Doc said no sex/no exercise for the first tri. Well, I'm 10 weeks and have an appt on Wed so I'm going to ask if I can at least start walking and /or swimming gently. I run half marathons (did one 2 days before my BFP) and was training for a tri and it's been driving me absolutely batty to do NOTHING. I haven't so much as walked the dog in nearly 5 weeks. And on top of that, I'm on prednisone which is making me huge on top of not being able to workout. You look amazing, by the way. And good luck with the new CEO. Though stressful, I'm sure it will all work out. Also, good luck with the IPO next year. To live in Pacific Palisades or the surrounding area would be a dream! 

3x - It sounds like you've made up your mind! Though selfish me would have probably stayed on the ciggies for awhile longer. I don't miss them at all this pregnancy so I'm hopeful that this means I'm actually going to be done with them for good. Just go with your gut and have fun being 24! Have fun trying or not trying! Everything always has a way of falling into place the way it's meant to. 

Heart - good luck with the house! Such an exciting and stressful time, but so worth it in the end!

Holly - Congrats on the great scan and flutters! Amazing!

Mighty - I had placenta previa with DD and mine moved. I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed that yours does too. 

MrsKg - First of all, love the pram and love the color on your wall! As we're staying Team Yellow, that's the color I want for the nursery. :) I must admit I'm a bit of a stroller addict myself, but promised myself (and hubs) I would do my research and only have one stroller and one jogging stroller. We'll see if I keep my promise... I should've only promised to try. :winkwink:

Mom2 - Such a difficult choice! I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. My OB doesn't induce on weekends either... this always annoyed me as that's usually the most convenient time for people to have their babies, but whatever. I'm going to pray you go into natural labor on Friday anyway! This being your sixth labor and delivery... you know how quickly your cervix can change. When your body's ready, it's ready! I guess it depends on how badly you want your dad to meet your baby girl vs. how much you don't want the induction. If it were me, I would probably choose the induction so my dad could meet her. I was induced with both of my kids (Pitocin with DS and Cytotec with DD... which got me to 4 cm then stopped working... breaking my water is what got me to 10) and they were both fine. DS was born at 37 weeks and DD at 39. Maybe since you're inducing on her due date... you'll avoid the problems you had with your other two that were induced after their due date? Oh my gosh! I don't know what to tell you! I know I was probably no help. :( I know you'll make the decision that's right for you and your little one, but I'll still be rooting for you going into labor naturally! xx

Pad - 12 weeks... that's amazing! I couldn't be more thrilled for you! :happydance:

Lee - My doc said I'll be on pred most likely to 20 weeks, but he could keep me on it longer. Prog til 12 weeks and aspirin til 34 weeks.

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## cgav1424

Oops... I guess I forgot to update about myself in that mammoth post.

So, I'm 10ish weeks. First "official" OB appointment on Wednesday. Pap, manual exam, breast exam, scan and bloods. I'll get my "official" due date then as we've just been using the date of my LMP to go by. I'm nervous as all heck, but trying to remain calm, positive and zen-like. Going with my mantras to "have faith" and "what will be will be." I still feel pregnant... so I'm taking that as a good sign. But still can't shake the feeling that this pregnancy still won't work out. On the bright side, my gas can clear the room. I tooted in the car the other day and DS rolled the window down, stuck his head out the window and yelled, "My mom just farted and it's rancid! End me now!" Ahhhh... 11 year old boys and their humor. Other than entertaining my children with my flatulence and studying for midterms... I've just been taking everything else one day at a time. :)


----------



## KatM

Holly,
Yay for a good scan.

Mom2,
I say go for the induction. You are completely full-term. You want your dad to meet his only granddaughter and you have had 2 previous induction for going past-due that both resulted in some medical issues. There is nothing wrong with planning your induction. I do NOT plan on going over my due date and already told my dr as much.

Cgav,
LOL at your gas. I'll take it as a good sign.
I hiked Temescal Canyon right by my home... the easy 2.6 mile loop. It's not easy 8 months pregnant and never would I think it would take me over 2 hours.
I hope your Dr gives you the okay for easy exercising. I was lucky and was just told to scale back, which I did.

Heart,
I just stalk the MARL thread (most of the time) for now.... so major congratulations on your life-changing decision. I hope you two get the home you want. I think you made the right choice for yourself. You can build a private practice over-time once you take exams and D is a bit older and starting school. You won't regret your choice.

AFM,
Thanks ladies for the support surrounding DH's CEO change. It seems his job is stable for now. This sudden change has motivated him even more to push his own business forward as we don't want to be dependent on an employer. DH has always intended to be a serial entrepreneur. This is also what I want.


----------



## melfy77

Mightymom: hope the placenta moves up, apparently it moves up quite often

Pad: So happy and relieved to know that your little girl is doing great:thumbup: Yes, I say it's a girl:happydance: Pink dust to you!!

Glad everyone is doing good! Keep growing babies, keep growing:happydance:

On a not-so-happy note, I just got a message from the minister of our old church (we used to go there before we moved). A very good friend of mine with her husband announced sunday that they were expecting, but they had to leave before the end because she started to bleed during the service. She miscarried later that day:cry: She was still early (6 weeks) but sooo heartbreaking:cry: She told me next time they will wait a bit longer before telling people.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Cgav- Thanks! :thumbup: Please pray for me! I've been overloading on Raspberry leaf tea and Evening primrose oil trying to get my cervix to soften! I'm hoping my body will give me some sign that labor will happen soon so I can cancel the induction. So far I've had more contractions yesterday and today, but nothing strong. :nope:

Kat- Thanks. I think was has me questioning is how UNfavorable my cervix is for induction. This is a whole new world. I don't like the sound of using a drug to try to force my cervix into action, but it just might be worth it! Obviously I'm still undecided. :nope:


----------



## cgav1424

Mom2 - our lips to God's ears! Sex, nipple stimulation, walking, evening primrose oil, raspberry leaf tea... try everything! Oh I've heard pedicures can help start labor too so you can have pretty toesies to look at while you're pushing! You are in my thoughts and prayers! Oh, I remember what I was going to ask. I know your induction is scheduled for 8 am on Thursday, but does your doctor induce in the evening? Then maybe your little girl has a chance of being born in the wee hours of Friday morning so she can still share your son's birthday. Just a thought...


----------



## LeeC

Hello everyone, so much to catch up on.

3x. I am glad you have come to a decision that you are happy with, you have been through so much huni it is completely understandable that you have mixed emotions, sounds like a good plan you have in place, but just take it day by day and see how you feel, don't put any pressure on yourself and you are entitled to change your mind. I too have often hit the cigs and alcohol, I think it does you good to kick back a bit sometimes as this whole TTC and rm journey is so consuming. You know we are all here for you on this thread. 

Pad, I got a bit stressed reading your post and I remember Holly you are also on pred til 16 weeks, anyway I called Shehatas clinic today and he def wants me to start weaning off at 12 weeks, I feel a bit apprehensive, but have been on and off them for over a year now and I think they are concerned about the overall length of time I have been on them so Saturday I will start weaning. I won't miss those nasty sides and will be glad to say goodbye to the moonface and the munchies. I will be staying on Cyclogest til 16 weeks, and also aspirin and Clexane for the foreseeable future. I was hoping to ditch the Clexane. Oh well. I suppose we all just have slightly different protocols but who cares as long as we get the end result. 
I was glad to read your appt went ok with the freaky ob lol, and a cheeky scan into the mix too, Excellent news. How you feeling now? x

Sara, bedrest sounds like fun to some, but like you I was so bored the past few weeks, plenty of books and DVD's but my favourite passtime.... ordering around poor hubby and making the most ridiculous demands just for fun lol 

MrsKG, loving the pram, do I remember correctly, you had a pram also when we met and you were only ttc then lol.. you are a true addict :)

Need to read back some more, am brain dead today.


----------



## Hollybush75

I have begun the weaning process with the Pred and yes I started that at 16 weeks. I'm also a week in since finishing the Cyclogest and am enjoying being gunk free :blush::haha:. Lee, My consultant has told me I'm on Clexane until "the thirties". Now my bump is filling in the fat I'm finding it a bit harder to pinch gut flab and I'm getting some nasty looking bruises now :growlmad: but happy to put up with it if that is the thing which will help put this baby in my arms :thumbup:. It just means no nekkid bump pictures :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for that Holly. You are doing so well, I am really excited for you.
I can't wait to be steroid free and yes I think my consultant in Glasgow wants me on Clexane til I think it is 32 weeks. 
My bruising was horrific although my pharmacist is quite good and gives me the old style injections which don't bruise as much now.
I think i heard that some people inject into their bum once bump is prominent but I may have made this up!!!

I too have decided against NT scan and am going with anomoly scan 20 weeks, so hopefully I will also get another scan before then.

My next scan is on Tuesday for reassurance, then I have my dating scan on 7th Nov.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Cgav... epic post chick!! Well done!... I too have gone a lil brain dead... plus have a stinking cold so forgive me all if i forget... it is never intentional as you all are dear to me xx

Sara... you stay lounging in that bed or sofa! You banned from doing anything other than that! 

Oooo Mom... I have no experience at all... I guess you and your Dr know what is best... go with your heart xx

Kat that is great news that things have settled down for your Hubby on the job front! Go business is what I say!

Wow Holly you can feel baby... how incredible! Have to confess to a tiny bit of green eyed monster.. can't wait to feel mine x

Lee I am so sorry my post stressed you... that is the last thing I would want to do hun. TBH chick I would go with what DrS says over anyone else so I am certain he knows better than anyone else what is best for you.

We have decided to do the NT scan and bloods... can't make a decision on anything without information. My Boss at work confided in me that her Son was given a less than 1 in 2 chance of being downs and she had an amnio ... but he was perfect anyway. Reassures me a little x I think if I was really worried I would try the Harmony thing whatever my Obs things lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, pleased to hear your husbands job is safe, also pleased it has motivated him a little. Definitely better to not be dependent on an employer. 
Pad, pleased you have arrived at a decision you are happy with. 
Melfy, so sorry to hear about the lady from your church. 
Mom2, I really don't know but if it were me I would be inclined to not be induced if things just didn't feel ready, it's a very personal decision though. I hope things start naturally for you soon.
Lee, when will you go public? 
Sara hope the bed rest isn't driving you too insane. 
Tuckie, Cgav, Abi, Fili, MrsK, and everyone else hope you are all ok. 
Afm, nothing to report other than extreme tiredness and more Braxton hicks. The house is a tip but I have no energy to do anything on top of the necessary. The terrible quality of sleep I am getting isn't helping.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I didn't mean to make you feel bad twinny, it was just my RPL worry kicking but I'm fine. Just wondered if I should stay on til 16 week too but I think I'm good with weaning Saturday after speaking to clinic, you know what it's like.

MrsM, I have told my family so far. I will wait til weekend as I am all confused about this 2nd tri business. Development method says 2nd tri at 12 weeks, then there is gestation and conception method and they all give different dates, 13 weeks 3 days blah blah, it's too much for a pregnant brain to take. Tbh I am happy to go with 12 weeks as I can't wait to say goodbye to first tri.
When do you all class as start of 2nd tri out of interest? 

Having some serious stretchy cramps tonight.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cgav1424 said:


> Mom2 - our lips to God's ears! Sex, nipple stimulation, walking, evening primrose oil, raspberry leaf tea... try everything! Oh I've heard pedicures can help start labor too so you can have pretty toesies to look at while you're pushing! You are in my thoughts and prayers! Oh, I remember what I was going to ask. I know your induction is scheduled for 8 am on Thursday, but does your doctor induce in the evening? Then maybe your little girl has a chance of being born in the wee hours of Friday morning so she can still share your son's birthday. Just a thought...

No, my doctor doesn't do evening inductions. He has a wife and family that likes to have him home as much as possible. I respect that, if my hubby were a doctor I would want him to put our family first as much as possible also. :thumbup: I had thought about that though!


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee I classed myself as second Tri at 13 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think I called second tri at 13+1. Mark outed me on Facebook after my dating scan at 11 weeks though.


----------



## LeeC

Looks like I have another week to wait then, damn thought I'd served my time in first tri. Only 1.5 weeks though, that's not too bad.


----------



## LeeC

Also my sister gave me her doppler, I have tried it but can't hear a thing, althought it picks up my own hb quite clearly. Any of you that used a doppler, when did you first detect hb.
This is all so new (and exciting).


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.
I just returned from getting my splurgy haircut and my Dr's appt. Everything is looking great and the HB is nice and strong. Baby is in proper position and my hair looks fantastic. The only =( is that the Dr thought my belly looked slightly swollen. He checked my feet and ankles and said nothing more. I told him it is hard to notice since all I wear is stretchy clothes. Gained 4-5lbs in the last 3 weeks... No wonder my RLP was bad.

Melfy,
I am so sorry to hear about that lady at church. We have all been there and done that, the early tell that is.

Missmigg,
is nothing helping your sleep? are you using a full-body pillow? hypnosis-CD's (they work like magic for me)?
Your nesting instinct will allegedly kick in and have you in a cleaning frenzy. I haven't had this happen yet either.

Lee,
I counted 13 weeks as 2nd Trimester. You are almost there.

Sara,
What did your dr say hon?

Hi Tuckie, bumpy, Pad, mrskg, Mom2, Heart and anyone else I missed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, I have a body pillow but usually wake up in the morning to find I have ditched it. The problem is the snoring. Even if I sleep through the night without waking myself up, or Mark waking me up because I have woken him up, it affects my breathing, I'm basically having sleep apnoeas so when I wake up I feel truly exhausted. The nesting and cleaning appears sporadically. I make the most of it when I have the energy. I need to get the house cleaned up as we are doing a house swap next week with his sisters family. I could really, really do without it. 
Lee I started using my Doppler at around 12 weeks I think and could hardly hear anything at first. I'd hear the odd thing, plus lots of placenta swooshing. I often found if I gave up and tried again a couple of minutes later I would find it but it would soon swim off. There are a few helpful clips on YouTube.


----------



## LeeC

Oh thanks MrsM, I will have a look and yeah getting loads of white noise.
Mark thinks its an iPod lol...


----------



## fitzy79

Lee, I never used a Doppler myself but anytime it was used on me the midwife placed it down just above pubic bone and slightly to the right of belly button but Babs is so tiny still that is bouncing all over the place. 

I was due to be on clexane until 34 weeks but hematoma but paid to that and I'm not sorry. However, I hated the bruising on my stomach so injected into thigh and was much better...I then used arnica cream on the bigger bruises for faster healing!


----------



## LeeC

Fitzy thanks for that, I actually have Arnicare in my medicine bag, I forgot all about it. My bruises are fading and the smaller needles are def better.
I will try and leave the Doppler until the weekend and am not going to stress about it.

Hope everything is well with you x


----------



## Mrskg

Wow cgav I totally undestand by time I read everything my mind is boggled lol x 

Mom2 I've never been induced so can't offer any advice x I hope your little princess shows up soon x

Pad glad you've decided what to do about nt scan x

Holly it's great when you start getting feelings make it all seem more real x my little lady has started getting the hiccups x

Kat glad to hear you've been pampered today x

Mrsmig can you try the strips that go over you're nose or anything like that to try an help the snoring?

Lee I did have a pram that I had bought while pregnant with my mmc eventually sent it back a yr after buying it may only to get this bfp 3 weeks later x Ive got a Doppler an found my hb an swooshing noises no bother I thought I had found hb but in hindsight when I did really find it it must have been my own I was hearing all the time so I was 16 weeks before I heard it properly also I always held it far down but when I had my scan baby was lying upside down so I'm wondering if that's why I couldn't find it x even now I sometimes can't find it but I can feel her monving x the midwives ones must be much better because they seem to find it straight away x I classed 2nd tri as 13 weeks x

Mighty mom sorry to hear youre on strict pelvic rest :hugs:

Afm been really sick last 2 nights not sure what's going on x car decided to turn really sick on me on way back from work luckily I managed to get home at 20mph so I've got some great stress ahead of me tomorrow trying to get it picked up an taken to garage def cant drive it an engine management light flashing at me so not looking good :cry: 

Sorry I kow I've prob missed loads heads a bubble now I've reminded myself about my sick car x

Night night xxx


----------



## KatM

Missmigg,
That sounds dreadful. No wonder you are so exhausted. :hugs:

MissKg,
So sorry for you car problems. =(


----------



## pink80

Lee - I first used my Doppler at about 11 weeks or so, took me 40 minutes to find bubs heartbeat and even then it was only for a few seconds before the baby moved away... It was right down low on my pubic bone and I literally moved the Doppler a mm at a time trying to find it. There are some good videos on you tube showing how to try and find it. I wouldn't stress about it though Hun, bubs is so tiny it's so hard to find


----------



## sara1

Morning ladies :hi:

Mrskg- Yikes about the car trouble.... inconveniences like that drive me mad. Hope you manage to get it sorted with a minimum of fuss.

Mismig- Poor sleep is a nightmare! I wish I could offer you some sage advice but I've never experienced sleep apnea. Have you got a break during the day when you can nap? House swapping sounds horrendous tbh... are you doing it for a vacation??

Lee- I also counted 3rd tri from 13weeks. About the doppler: they can be a bit frustrating in the beginning. I found my first heartbeat at about 11 weeks but it literally took me an hour! Start just above the hair line and don't be afraid to apply a bit of pressure... also tilt the wand in different directions as you push down. On a different note, I also started weaning off the steroids at 12 weeks. Don't worry about it... you'll be quite happy when they're behind you! 

Kat- I'm envious of your salon day... I bet your hair looks fab! Great to hear that everything when well with your dr's appt. Did you get a pic?? It's normal for our weight gain to increase a bit in third tri... I weighed in at the dr's last night and have now gained just over 17 pounds.

Melfy- So sorry about your friend at church.

afm- Thankfully my dr's appt went well and I'm feeling a little reassured. They estimated her weight at 2.6 kilos (5lbs 11 oz) and she had a nice strong heart rate. Also the dr's taking me off the yutopar... which was to prevent premature labour but gave me heart palpitations. I still have to rest till the end of this week, but then I've been given the go ahead to leave the house with dh as long as I don't drive/ over-exert myself/ walk more that twice around the block etc. I'm bored but that's not particularly tragic. Dh has stepped up and is being very helpful and generally cute. 

Hi to everyone else!!! Hope you're all having a lovely week!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies! I've been MIA te last couple days so I had a lot of catching up to do! I'll try not to leave anybody out and if I do, sorry! 

3x- Hey hun. Glad you stopped in. I'm so sorry you're having to worry like this :hugs: looks like you got some good advice and you have a plan. I know all about the quitting smoking and then picking it up again after losses but I think it's great you want to get healty before ttc again. Just take it easy & don't be too hard on yourself. You & OH have been through SO much. Keep us posted :)

Sara- The last good reads I can recommend was the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo series, great books. I don't watch much television but most of what we watch is premium cable shows on HBO or Showtime (all the bad words & sex that regular US cable can't show :haha:) Almost everything they put out is well written and acted.

Pad- Yay on seeing a hb!!! How exciting :D I got the penta blood screening but opted out of any other testing. We had chromosomal analysis after our 2nd loss and because of my age (28) Dr wasn't too concerned. It's a personal decision and you and OH will do whatever is best for you :)

Holly- yay on a great scan and feeling first flutters! I always mistaked them for gas :haha: 

Mighty- sorry about the news of previa :/ fX that it moves though. Please update us when you get your gender scan results- so exciting! :D

Mom2- I don't know what to tell you. It's totally up to you. As long a your Dr is okay with it, do whatever works for you. Don't let anyone make you feel bad either way! It's your body hun :) 

Melfy- sorry to hear about the lady from your church :( maybe you can reach out to her since you've been there? 

Cgav- how rude of your MIL! Sounds like my ex-MIL! I would have never let her in, wretched woman lol

Lee- I declared myself 2nd tri at 13 weeks as well. An amazing milestone! I got my Doppler at 11+5 an spent 2 1/2 days trying to find the hb :dohh: those things take some practice an a lot of patience! I finally found it at exactly 12 weeks & after I found it once, I found it every time. What helped me was listening to other people's recordings. Heart posted hers and I looked at some on youtube & concentrated on what it sounded like. I posted a link to one of Bay's early hb in my journal...I think :p 

MrsM- sorry the snoring is bothering your sleep :( I wonder if those nose strips work? My nesting comes in spurts too! I was nesting like crazy the other night with insomnia at like 1am lol

Kat- Scary about the changes takin place at OHs company, but at least it sounds like his position is safe. Yay on a new haircut that you love & a good appt :) I wonder what your Dr meant about your belly being swollen...? My initial reaction is: duh, you're pregnant! :haha:

MrsK- :hugs: feel better hun

Afm, Had Dr appt yesterday and everything was fine. Baylyn is head down & he's testing me for strep B next week. They also offered me a flu shot in the office and I took it after thinking about coming down with the flu whilst trying to care for a newborn! Well, I need to rant!!! This lady pissed me off in line at CVS pharmacy yesterday when I was waiting to get my heartburn meds. Long story short: she strikes up convo with me with 'when are you due?' blah blah...Next thing i know she says 'Is your....(looks at my hand for a wedding band but my hand was on my hip and she couldn't see if I was wearing one)....is the father of the baby involved?' wtf??? I say 'yes, my husband is involved' then she's asking me if we took birthing classes an I said no because there's plenty of info between books, videos, and online resources and she scoffs loudly and rolls her eyes when I say 'online'. Then she starts going on and on about her damn Lamaze classes she took (she was probably in her late 50s)...then the bitch starts going off about how young girls like me just want to be medicated during their labors and get c sections and how she was all natural and gave vaginal birth with no meds...well, good for fuckin you! I didn't even say any of my plans, wasn't going to give her anything to go on. I never even said if I was getting meds, but as if it were her right to shame me if I do want them??? And what if my baby's father was not 'involved'? In what world is it okay to ask a stranger something like that?? It was all unsolicited advice & it all had a hostile tone to it. I honestly think she thought i was some young, naive mom cause I do look younger than I am. Then today, I'm looking for labor info online (unrelated to bitch at CVS) and all I seem to come across these smug moms bashing parents that don't do things the 'right' way- wtf?!? I've just got to say I'm SO glad no one on our PARL thread has EVER been judgey or up on a high horse with me or anyone here that I've seen because apparently the new thing is to tell moms their business! Everyone here has always been cool with each other's decisions and plans as moms, even when we all have different plans, & I want to say thank you!!! There's a lot of smug bitches out there!! Lol okay, rant over! Whew!


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- That woman sounds AWFUL! WTF! Asking you if 'the father is involved' has to be one of the most inappropriate things I have EVER heard. Stupid cow. I can't believe you managed to hold you temper... I'd have poured a bottle of gaviscon over her head!


----------



## pink80

Tuckie - that woman sounds horrendous, not sure I would have kept my temper to be honest! I got stressed enough at my antenatal class last week, with being told what to do! Not sure if you've ever ventured onto the baby club section on here - it frightens the living daylights out of me with all the 'conflicting opinions' and how some people are made to feel like bad parents :nope:


----------



## tuckie27

Lol pink & Sara! OH was in the car waiting and when I came out I was fuming mad and he asked how I managed not to tell her off and I said cause there was a long line and it was really quiet (besides her) and I didn't want to make a scene lol I was just trapped there listening to her bitchery and then when they finally called her up at her turn I was thinking thank god!!! Lol @ pouring gaviscon on her :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies car getting picked up an taken to garage x they can't look at it till Monday though so looks like I'll have to stress ablout what's wrong till then x been sick again this morn really hoping ms not coming back x

Sara glad things going well enjoy the rest while you can lol x that's a great weight for 35 weeks too xxx

Tuckie what a bitch glad you managed to keep your cool x I love the way we all are in here too x I don't go onto the 2nd tri boards but I've heard there's a lot of opinionated people over there so I dont think I'm missing much x


----------



## LeeC

Tuckie that "lady" would have got a bitch slap from me, ignore her, she sounds like an absolute idiot!!!

Oh and I am married and don't wear my wedding ring, people should concentrate on what's going on in their own lives, I hate busy people.


----------



## Mrskg

Lol talking of wedding rings mine don't fit me I have really small fingers so the extra weight has made them too small x I got a fake solitaire from eBay for £3 an a plain bands from claires accessories for £1 lol I'm liking them more than my £1000 ones I normally wear :rofl:

Car away it was on get me home mode so that's why it wouldn't go over 20mph glad roads were empty last night lol x he thinks its the coil an only running on 2 cylinders not sure how serious this is but def not as bad as timing chain which cost me £1200 last time it needed fixed x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What a bitch!! I hate people like that. I'm all for natural birth and breast feeding but I really try not to force my opinions on anybody. I have had a natural birth and I know damn well if it had been complicated and gone on longer than it did I'd have been asking for the pethidine. She sounds like she had some major issues. Well done you for keeping your cool. 
MrsK sorry you had a car trauma! It's always guaranteed to wreck your day. 
Kat, yes it is a house swap. I'm dreading it to be honest. We are going down to stay with them this weekend which should be ok, there is a bonfire and Halloween party in their village on Saturday night and a lantern walk which sounds lovely. But then they are heading up to our part of the country and staying in our house while we stay in theirs for a few days. It was Mark and his sisters idea and I didn't really feel I could say no. Having them staying in my house and sleeping in my bed for a week while I'm not there is my idea of hell. Especially as our house is kind of chaotic and messy, I keep it ok but because it needs modernising so much it's hard to keep on top of. I live with it, but I hate it and I'm embarrassed by it and I don't want people poking through my cupboards and judging me. Fortunately I know she isn't the neatest person either. Also, their house is around 5 or 6 hours away. We also have to schedule a stop halfway to change Edie's nappy. Mark wants to travel home next Friday. I am at work on Friday evening, so I would need to be home for 4 to get to work for 5. Also they live south of London in Kent and UK ladies I'm sure you know what traffic is like on a Friday, having to travel either via the Dartford crossing or the Blackwall tunnel, you can be stuck their forever. So to give us an extra day away rather than just travel home on Thursday, mark wants to do this nightmare journey on Friday, with me almost 32 weeks pregnant, crammed in our tiny Corsa for hours, then go STRAIGHT to work on Friday night and I'm at work all day Saturday as well. And my job is physically demanding and tiring. What an inconsiderate git. 
Apologies for the rant. 
Sara, I'm pleased your doctors appointment went well.


----------



## Mrskg

Oh mrsmig that does sound like he'll x mmm I don't think I could let anyone to stay in mine while I was away I have too much clutter too lol x the drive sounds bad too especially when you have to go to work x


----------



## melfy77

Tuckie: what a bi**!!! Seriously, some people need to mind their own business:growlmad: 

I called my friend yesterday (the lady at church). She's dealing with it, but I know it's gonna be hard fo her, especially because there's a lot of women there who just had babies and/or and expecting. I remember when I was there, sooo hard, just wanted to cry all the time.

Mrskg: Cars...thy're so nice but can be such a pain in the butt:haha:

Lee: I started using my doppler around 10-11 weeks and had an easy time finding the heartbeat, but I think it really depends where the baby is and your plancenta position (mine is posterior so it's easier)

My DH is getting me a pregnancy pillow for my birthday:happydance: And I am now an eggplant:happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 25 weeks Melfy xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow, Tuckie, where do you find these people? :haha: I can't believe that woman had nothing better to do! How awful!!

MrsM- I don't know how comfortable I'd be with a house swap. Just strange having people in your house poking around.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Due date tomorrow!! I still haven't decided about the induction, but I need to this afternoon! Good news is the EPO, RLT, sex, and birthing ball seem to be working. I've been having some contractions, nothing strong, but when hubby felt my cervix last night he said it was definitely lower, softer, and more open then the night before! So he's coming home on his lunch break to see if there is any change to my cervix before we decide about the induction. Pray for productive contractions!!


----------



## Mrskg

Praying for productive contractions mom2 xxx


----------



## heart tree

Haven't properly caught up but saw you all comment to Tuckie so had to read her post. Tucks, the reason there aren't Lamaze classes anymore is because they were developed around dogs giving birth! Dogs (or bitches as female dogs are called) don't have sweat glands and sweat through their tongues. Human women don't need to pant like that while birthing! My mother also went natural and said Lamaze didn't do a thing for her when she had me so she didn't use the technique with my brother. I hope you run into that woman so you can tell her this! 

Baby's crying. Gotta run.


----------



## cgav1424

Tuckie - what a miserable cow! Bless your heart for being able to sit there and bite your tongue... I never could have. 

Melfy - 25 weeks! Woo-hoo! And yay for the pregnancy pillow!

Mom2 - Go productive contractions! Yay hubs for checking your cervix... I don't think mine would know what to do or look for... or he would just want to dtd. Lol. Praying for you!

MrsM - I couldn't do the house swap thing, but it's because I feel like people would judge me for the food that's in my pantry, the state of my closets, etc. 

Mrskg - sorry for your car troubles. 

Lee - it's so hard to find the heartbeat when they're small. You'll find bub's heartbeat soon. I'd check YouTube for some tips on where to put the Doppler... I learn everything from YouTube. Lol 

Hi to everyone else! *warning: selfish rant is about to ensue.* I have my appointment and scan in an hour and I'm nervous and scared! I've been having a lot of back pain the past few days and after WEEKS of constipation... I finally woke up this morning and had a decent poop. Sorry tmi. As relieved as I am, of course my PARL ass (haha... pun not intended) is freaking out because constipation has been my one constant symptom. Ugh! I hate being PARL... damned when you have symptoms and damned if you don't! I'm totally freaking out, ladies. Okay, rant over. I just really needed to get my fear off my chest and put it out there in the universe so it's not just sitting heavily on my shoulders.

Thanks for listening as always! I love that I can vent to you guys and not feel like a completely crazy person! xx


----------



## KatM

Good Morning Ladies (well morning here).

Sara,
Good news about the baby's weight. It sounds like she is good to go. Is Eva the set name yet? I'm glad you get to at least leave the house this weekend and have some relaxing fun with DH.
I've now gained approx 26lbs (not including MC weight). I feel good though, but would like it to slow down now.

Tuckie,
That was very rude of her. I was warned that people would do such things and to say, "if this isn't positive, i do not want to hear it"... but so far nothing that rude. Just older ladies telling me about their births. I understand why you did not want to cause a scene. 
I'm grateful that we are all respectful and compassionate. I like Heart's info about telling these old-school lamaze pushers that they were designed after dogs and we are not dogs.
My belly IS swollen... um, I am pregnant. That is exactly what I was thinking.


missmigg,
that sounds awful, especially since you do not want to do it. I don't know why they planned this for so far into your pregnancy. i would NOT want people sleeping in my bed either, even if family. I hope it goes better than you fear and that you can actually have some fun.

Melfy,
I hope the pregnancy pillow gives you good relief. I use it in conjunction with my own pillow because I have a sensitive neck. It depends on what design you get if this is possible. If you don't have a sensitive neck, no need to even think about it.

cgav,
i had the worst constipation 1st tri, but i had 2 major poops in 2 days after a month of barely going for days. i was to relieved to even worry about it then. all was well. let us know how the scan goes. it's normal to symptom watch obsessively. we all did.

mom2,
any updates?

AFM,
With DH working from home, I spoiled us with this apple pancake recipe. It was very easy and tasty.

1 apple, sliced very thin (use sweet variety like fuji, honey crisp, etc...)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter (I used half of this)
1/3 cup flour (I used white, whole wheat)
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup half-and-half
2 large eggs
4 tablespoons butter, melted (I used half of this and it turned out great)
cinnamon sugar, added to butter, to taste
Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees 
In a cast iron or LeCreuset ovenproof pan, cook sliced apple in melted butter until softened. Remove from heat. (I don't have either, so I used a regular pan and then transferred the apples to a pie tin)

In a separate bowl, mix flour, sugar, salt. Add half and half and blend. Add eggs and whisk thoroughly. Pour this over the sliced apples and place in preheated oven.

Bake in oven for 12-15 minutes. Remove when puffed and not browned. (13 min did it for my oven)

Melt butter in pan while pancake is baking. Add cinnamon sugar to taste. Dish up pancake and drizzle melted butter/cinnamon sugar over each serving.


----------



## MightyMom

MrsKg: I'm sorry about your car trouble. :( That is one of the most stressful things, I think, because we rely so heavily on being able to transport ourselves wherever we need whenever we need!

Tuckie: I found out with DD's pregnancy that strangers have NO PROBLEM telling you the "right" way to do anything. For some reason when you are pregnant people think it's ok to tell you what and how to do things. Also beware, after the baby is born many will ask "Are you BFing or formula feeding?" There is no right answer, it is always just an intro into a long monologue about how whatever way they think is right should be done by EVERYONE. In fact, most yes or no questions people ask are like that.
"Are you cloth diapering?"
"Are you co-sleeping?"
"Are you getting an epidural?"
"Are you getting a c-section?"
"Are you finding out the gender?"
Usually when a stranger asks those, it's so they can tell you all about why they know the "best" way for something. Deflect any of those questions. I got really good at that in my last tri with DD. ;)

AFM: Been crampy lately. Of course making me nervous. And my knee has been hurting too. Strange, and probably has nothing to do with pregnancy. But it hurts! *sigh* Oh well. On a more fun note, I am past 12 weeks!! YAY!!


----------



## tuckie27

I knew you ladies would understand my frustration! Lol

Mighty- I will be looking out for these types and avoiding them or shutting them up fast in the future! Yay on making it past 12 weeks! Cramps are still normal this early too :) 

Heart- how funny Lamaze was designed for dogs :haha: I would've loved to tell her that but I hope & pray I never see her again!

Cgav- try not to worry hun. I didn't poop for 7 days during this preg an I was miserable!! When I finally popped, I was so relieved & im pretty sure everyone on here knew of my poop woes lol I was pretty regular throughout this pregnancy though & now in 3rd tri I get random loose stools...I've pretty much accepted that pregnancy does wacky things to our digestion!

Kat- thanks for posting that recipe! Looks super yummy! 

Mom2- yay! I hope this is it for you :) keep us posted! 

Afm, I guess I'm getting some signs that my body is getting ready...maybe? I have been getting a lot more discharge and general wetness down there, tmi sorry! I've also been getting what I think are BH and a lot more lower back pain.


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- I totally understand your reluctance with the house swap & dealing with the traffic. Ugh. That's one thing I love about living in a more rural setting, we don't deal with traffic like the city gets! and with the swap, OH & I are both pretty private & weird about our space & things so I get why you're a bit uncomfortable with it! Lol @ your picturing your guests poking through your cupboards and judging you! :haha: I would think the same thing! 

Melfy-yay for 25 weeks! :)

MrsK- my wedding band doesn't fit anymore either! I've been wearing a ring my grandmother gave me that was a size big for me pre-preg :p funny how you like the cheapies better than your pricey ones!

Sara- Thats a great weight for LO! Just think how healthy your girl is going to be! :)


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
That's exciting that your body is showing signs. I know you didn't have increased discharge until now. Mine is actually less than it has been for the previous 2 trimesters. What do the BH feel like? I don't think I have had any thus far. Every time I think I am getting one, it is the baby pushing against me.

Mighty,
Happy 12 weeks. Could be RLP.


----------



## cgav1424

Mighty - awesome news making it past 12 weeks! I'm sure the cramping is normal... just uterus stretching. And I've been getting weird aches lately too. The latest is mid-back pain on my left side. Just when I'm standing up and walking around, but everything makes me paranoid and I completely forgot to ask my doctor about it today!

So! Another scan done and done and it's still happy news. I know I sound crazy and paranoid about everything little thing, but I'm just downright terrified and I need to bounce my craziness off you ladies so I don't let the crazy thoughts control me. Ugh... even that sounds crazy. Baby measuring 11 + 1 with due date of May 14. This was 4 days ahead of last ultrasound so we just decided to stick with May 18 because May 14 is DS birthday and we didn't want him to feel like baby was stealing his thunder. My doctor did warn us that baby would still come more around May 11... oddly enough, he's always been spot on with predicting the date my kids would come so I'm going to believe him. 

So, my OB is sending me for the NT scan. He didn't really give me an option. He said, "I'm sending you to a perinatologist so he can do a scan and look very closely at the baby." Hubs and I had already decided to go ahead with NT scan as we like to be prepared and have all the knowledge we can ahead of time... I just thought it odd that he didn't ask if I wanted it or not. Side note: my doctor is a long time family friend. We don't really have a doctor/patient relationship as much as an "I've known you since you were a little girl and your my colleague/friend's daughter" relationship so I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Anyway, I have to make that appointment once I know hub's schedule for the next week.

Thank you AGAIN for dealing with the rants of a crazy PARL lady! You guys seriously keep me sane. And thank you for the good thoughts and good mojo... it's all working!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cgav- This is my sixth child that I've carried to the third trimester and this is the ONLY time hubby has been able to figure out this cervix thing! :haha: He looked up pictures online so he could tell what he was feeling for!


AFM- Had strong contractions today, and when hubby came on his lunch hour to check my cervix and :sex: he could tell that even more progress was made! Last night he said my cervix was lower and slightly open, like the very tip of his finger. This afternoon he said it was definitely more open, more than his finger's width! :happydance:
So we decided to cancel the induction and give my body a chance. I'm praying she comes on her own either tomorrow or Friday!
I've eaten lots of pineapple, I'm drinking raspberry leaf tea constantly, and taking the pills. I'm taking evening primrose oil vaginally and orally, and I'm always on my birthing ball! Oh, and I got Gloriana's room completely finished! So I'm ready! I pray this works!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

cgav- All your craziness is just PARL normal! Congratulations on the great scan!!

Tuckie- Yay that your body is showing signs of getting ready! Baby should come right on time!


----------



## cgav1424

Thank you for justifying my craziness, ladies!

Mom2 - I think you made the right choice since it seems like your body is making progress. I seriously can't get over how awesome it is that your hubby is putting his OB hat on and checking your cervix. Still thinking more productive contractions and progress for you! Go cervix! Dilate and efface! :happydance:

I'm going to bed in a happy place tonight, girls. I'm focusing on the beautiful baby I saw in my belly today and enjoying this pregnancy no matter what it brings... until my next scan when more crazy talk will ensue, I'm sure.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy due date mom2 xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope all are well...

Mom2 , it sounds like things are progressing for you, how exciting. Wont be long now surely. 

Sara, thats a great weight for your little girl should she make an early appearance. Mines was estimated to weigh 5lbs 4 ox last Wednesday so will hopefully be around 6lbs this weekend, we seem to be at similar weights. 

Tuckie, what a stupid nosey woman. Im also thinking that this increased discharge and braxton hicks means things are getting ready to happen in the next few weeks. I would like to hang in there until 37 weeks but I have to say Im feeling much more confident now if the baby were to be born now.
Im getting major punches and kicks now. Yesterday I kept getting niggles down low at my cervix and was freaking that somethng was going to happen whilst out shopping.
Good for you being so generous and letting your mom and MIL into the labour room.
Me and hubby have decided it will be just us two in the room and the hospital seems quite good for letting the grandparents in for half an hour afterwards.

Im finding it exciting that after Mom2 its over to the next batch of us, I cant believe how close we are.

Im trying to think who it is...
Tuckie, Pink, Sara and myself, Kat, MrsM and Fili


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi girls hope everyone is well! I'm still reading and cheering you all on but have had a very clingy and tearful bubba the last couple of days so finding I haven't had much time (or ability when he is stuck to me!!) to be able to write.

So excited that the next batch of babas is about to hatch!!! So many of you at 34/36 weeks now yay!!! Happy due date mom2

Xx


----------



## LeeC

Mom2 just calling in to say good luck and I hope that things start to move quickly for you now x


----------



## Mrskg

Hey Lee how's you? Xxx


----------



## sara1

happy due date mom2... Hope you're holding your little girl in your arms already! 

Cgav- As others have said, your anxiety is totally PARL normal. It's funny, your OB sounds a bit like mine- giving you instructions rather than asking. Although I've only been with mine for about 6 years we've become good friends - not that I don't call him out for being high handed every now and then. I'm glad you're in your happy place! 

Just- Our little ones really do seem to be on about the same track. I know I'm having my section 11/16 (I refuse to entertain the possibility of her coming earlier!) which means 3 weeks. Holy S--t 3 weeks is nothing!

Tuckie- I think you're next after Mom2... sounds like your body's preparing. 

Kat- For me the braxton hicks just feel like a strong tightening... my belly goes super hard then slowly releases. They don't hurt though, and I know it's really common for women not to notice them at all. 

Hey Bumpy :hi: How's your little man doing.

Anyone heard from Fili lately??? She's been awol a while now.


----------



## Mrskg

Sara I was wondering about fili too checked her journal she has visitors so not had time to come on here xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Here girls! Thinking about you all just crazy crazy busy with work and then falling asleep at 7!! going to cath up this weekend, off to tutor now :wacko: xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Mom... ooooo sending your baby vibes to hurry up now! Here's hoping!

Tuckie... Bah to that stupid woman! I would have stuck my fingers in my ears and sung blah blah blah to her until she shut up!! What a brat I am!... Heart cracked me up.. lamars for dogs?? Mwahhaha

Lee so pleased that the clinic were able to reassure you chick! So close to second tri now!! Sunday for me! YAYAY... then dah dah dah dahhhhhhh NT scan moved to Wed... am CRAPPING it!!!!!!

Ooo and Hubby has banned me from having a doppler... says it will make me paranoid... bah humbug to him!

Talking of scans... great news Cgav! Where's the piccy???

Sara so pleased all is looking well for you too... and Just... braxtons.. can't be long now!

Melfry congrats on 25 wks chick!

Hey there Fili!

So Kat you are looking all fine and pampered now? Piccy of new 'do' please!

MrsM I totally sympathise with the car issue... same thing happened to mine.. loss of power and then engine management light... mine was the DPF... took a day to regenerate the filter and cost £56... so not too bad. Apparently my car doesn't like repeated short journeys... it likes to cruise the motorways! 

Hey MrsK!

Am off to a Halloween Party on Fri and Sat... what a social butterfly I am! Hubby is a zombie Baron and I am a Vampire... really looking forward to it even though I barely fit in my costume now!


----------



## Mrskg

Hey pad oooh not long till Wednesday!!! It's me that's having car problems its at Nissan but they can't look at it till Monday so still waiting for diagnosis hope it's as cheap as yours to fix x the loss of power wasit going intomget me home mode glad in was just round corner from home an it was 10pm so roads were empty driving at 20mph wouldn't have been good in rush hour x I do lots of short drives as I'm a community carer but car normally copes ok with them thankfully x hope you have a great time at your parties xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Everyone.

Cgav,
We have all been PARLanoid almost our entire pregnancies. Since EDD are so off, pick whatever date works for you all. I am assuming your Dr just feels so comfy with you that he ordered the tests he himself would do given the situation.

Mom2,
Sounds like it could be soon!

Bumpy,
I am impressed with you being able to post at all. Love having graduates check in on us.

Sara,
Do you have any fun plans with DH with your less restricted bed rest? I haven't had a single BH that I am aware of.

Pad,
Have fun at your Halloween parties! When is your next step with your LO?


----------



## padbrat

Duh... sorry MrsM and MrsK... pregnancy brain strikes again!!! Here's hoping your car gets better MrsK!

Kat, next step is NT scan.... am now on anti thyroid meds, quite a high dose, so I am hoping it works quick lol. Really need some good vibes for this NT scan as my age automatically makes me high risk so I need a nice scan to make me less risky lol

Oooo yes, Sara what do you have planned for you 2 block walk limit!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Pad - I've got a Doppler you could borrow if you want. I found it saved my sanity as I could always find monkeys heart beat from about 11 weeks onwards. I understand dh's view but it's there if you want it...


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Lambs... could you bring it for our meet at Polly's? Am so excited to see you, Lorelei and Mark now!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Hope Mom2's absence means that things are happening and Glorianna is on the way!:happydance:

Pad, yay for nearly being in 2nd tri!! Hope the thyroid meds do the trick.

Can't believe the next batch off Rainbow babas are on the way in the next few weeks! Time certainly goes a lot quicker when the terrifying 1st tri is over although I found I didn't start relaxing into the pregnancy until week 18 once my bleeding episodes stopped!

I had midwife appt at my GP's today. Itsy is doing great..measuring at 25 weeks going by fundal measurements so a little chunk!!!:haha: Heartbeat was sounding beautiful at 147bpm. I recorded it on my iPhone so can listen to it whenever I want!! My belly has also started twitching with Itsy's kick the past few days :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! Happy due date Mom2! Hope things are happening! I'm just trying to imagine a scenario where my OH checked my cervix for me, and no..... it would never happen. I think he would collapse. To be fair to him I can't check my own cervix either. REALLY hoping Gloriana is on her way. 
Just, Sara, Tuckie, it's getting close now! Then I can't believe I'm in the next group! Been shopping for more baby clothes today, just vests and babygros and bibs and a cute little woollen all in one with a teddy bear on it. I've decided that I want to get the majority of my shopping done by 34 weeks, and have my bag packed at 36. 
I've read back but my brain isn't working properly tonight. So tired!


----------



## Lamburai1703

padbrat said:


> Oooo Lambs... could you bring it for our meet at Polly's? Am so excited to see you, Lorelei and Mark now!!!

Of course. I'll even help you find a heartbeat if they've got a disabled loo and we don't look odd disappearing off into it together!! I am going to force feed you cakes. It's the official pregnancy diet if you want a chubby 9lb 4.5oz baby like mine!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- The feelings I've been getting feel like period cramps & also that feeling in your vagina (cervix maybe?) when you're on your period that feels like heavy pressure... If that makes any sense at all! 

Cgav- congrats on a great scan! :) don't worry about being crazy here, we all were at some point & most of us still are! :haha:

Just- you think you will go that early? I am excited about the next batch of us too :)

Mom2- I hope your body goes into natural labor soon & you don't end up going too far over! Happy due date!!! :)

Sara- if you're set for 11/16, you could very well be before me! 

Pad- have fun at your Halloween parties! I love them myself but I don't think we're going to any this year...lame! 

Fitzy- yay on a great scan :) I love watching my belly move too!

MrsM- Have fun shopping for baby stuff! It's one of the best parts of nesting :D

:wave: Fili, MrsK, Holly, Pink, Melfy, Bumpy, everyone else! :wave:


----------



## fitzy79

23+3 Bump pic...am turning into a right little fatty!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







photo[2].jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KatM

Pad,
Good vibes your way for the NT scan. When is it?

Fitzy,
Yay for your little chunky monkey. Cute bump. It's great that you are relaxing into the pregnancy.
Love when the belly twitches.

Mom2,
Are you in labor?

Missmigg,
Must be set by 34 weeks on this board, though we haven't had anyone go quite so early in some time now. Hope it stays like that.

Tuckie,
I have never had period cramps of any sort. Even with my MCs I felt nothing on the 2nd. The 1st I felt milder than mild cramps in my back. I wonder if this is why I dont feel any BH. I'm not sensitive to cramps. Hopefully, this will carry into labor... one can hope.

AFM,
I just finished filming 3 pre-natal yoga workouts for fun to add to my youtube channel. I'll let you know when they are live in case any of you want to check them out or just have a little peak at me:winkwink:.


----------



## tuckie27

Fitzy- nice bump hun :) 

Kat- I'd like to check out your yoga videos! I bet they're good :) That's weird you've never had period cramps! You're lucky. I have always gotten them really bad the first couple days of my period...but maybe you're right about that being the reason you're not feeling BH either.


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 good luck Hun!!! Excited for you! 

Tuckie I have had to deal with a few middle aged battle axes in my job telling me what not and what to do I :ignore: them now, I too look younger than I am (put probably not for long lol with the sleepless nights!) but I think those type of women woud chip in with their opinions to anyone!! So frustrating I know! :hug: 

Sara are you feeling better now? My middle name is Eva! I much prefer it to my first name Melanie

Lovely bump fitzy! :cloud9: 

Afm, had my family round up till tues including my delightful niece and nephew :cloud9: been working a lot too even when my family was here. Had a long appointment weds at the hospital for my fundal height, bp, etc but they also threw in a glucose tolerance test which involved waiting around for hours for the second blood draw. Everything was perfect and I can tolerate glucose so think this rules out diabetes.:yipee: I only had to have it done because i was 'overweight' at my booking appointment - (due to Roids of 
course!). Feeling loads of kicks all day long! Off work today as have a bad cold and feeling very run down. Just going to tutor at 5 but it will be an effort! Don't seem to have a temperature tho... I've missed you girls!! Xxx


----------



## padbrat

Lambs! That sounds bloody perfect to me chick! I so can't wait!!!!!!!!

Kat NT scan is on Wed at 11.30.... am totally crapping it!!! Looking forward to seeing your yoga clips!

hey Tuckie! Don't worry I will eat all the Halloween sweeties and chocolate for you! May even post a piccy of me looking really vampy!! 

Mom... hope things are happening!

Fitzy nice bumpage chick! 

Happy shopping MrsM!

Oooo Just and Pink hope you are doing OK... and you too Sara!


----------



## padbrat

Fili me and you both... I am off work with a horrible snotty coughy achy cold... aint gonna stop me from Halloween partying it to the max tonight though!.. am sure I can keep going until at least 10pm! Wahooo party girl me.... NOT! LOL


----------



## filipenko32

Aww :hugs: it isn't nice is it? I am sure I got this from the same school I got that horrible stomach bug from but you never know.. I hate colds so much they are so irritating aren't they? Hope you enjoy your party!!! Sounds fab I'm jealous!! Think you should dress up as a pumpkin tho :haha: well at least just round your middle! Xxx

Ps your nt scan will be perfect, i have a great feeling for you!


----------



## padbrat

Mwahaha a pumpkin... why didn't I think of that???

I am going as a very vampy vamp - my huge boobs make it even vampier than expected lol... my friend has admitted to me that she has boob envy! And Hubby is a zombie baron!


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh bet you will look 'bloody' :haha: gorgeous! My jokes are bad! :-#


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you, ladies!! Well, due date has come and gone and Gloriana is still snuggled safely in my womb. I've had more contractions, but hubby says I'm still about 1 1/2cm. :cry:
So.... desperate times call for desperate measures! Today is my son's 15th birthday, and the day before my dad and good friends leave! Last chance!
I decided to bite the bullet and take some castor oil! I took my first tablespoon at 7:30 this morning (about half hour ago), praying it helps to induce labor! I'm still taking my raspberry leaf tea and having LOTS of sex!! So something has got to let Gloriana know its time to come on out!! :haha:


----------



## sara1

Fili- Sorry to hear your under that weather. Teaching is brutal that way- you're always catching something. Great news about the GD test though... Go have a cupcake!

Pad- You must post a picture of yourself decked out in your boobalicious vampire costume! Try to stay positive about the NT next week- everything will be perfect.

Kat- I'd love to see your prenatal yoga videos! I'm also jealous as all hell about your being impervious cramps- that's such a blessing!

Fitzy- Lovely bump, you look great!

Afm- I've been stressing out trying to get things done without actually moving to get things done iykwim. Dh has been great- driving me around and being super helpful, but I really am NOT used to being quite so dependent and it's annoying me. I have an apartment which I rent out ever since I moved in with DH 4 years ago which is right in the middle of a tenant change, and, Murphy's Law, several pipes burst in the building basement yesterday (of course one is mine!) Trying to deal with the other owners in the building and the plumber without being onsite is ridiculous! And to make matters worse, Dh got overprotective and started an argument with the people who own the flat below me because the guy had yelled at me over the phone for something that wasn't my fault. I'd have just left it alone and moved on. It's all silly, petty nonsense...but the timing sucks :( 
Anyway... on the health/baby front I've nothing to report. She's kicking up a storm and seems to be doing just fine... I'm trying not to eat everything in the fridge... a normal day really.


----------



## filipenko32

I rent out a house too Sara it can be a nightmare can't it? :hugs: nice that your hubs is looking after you so well xxx

Mom2 eeek it won't be long now hopefully! 

I'm craving beef casseroles now :saywhat: With plenty of salt on of course!


----------



## Hollybush75

I took half day today and went to Cardiff as my bras were ridiculously uncomfortable. I'm now in a 38J!!!!!!!! Blissfully comfy boobs now!


----------



## sara1

J... I did not even know that bra size existed :haha: I'm having boob envy


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, the first tablespoon did nothing. So I took another tablespoon at 9:45am (about an hour ago). I've had nothing yet but a few mild contractions. :cry: Trying everything...


----------



## fitzy79

Come on Gloriana...you have been evicted...time to get on the move!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Mom2 my friends both tried clary sage oil in their bath an worked for them ?? Xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks, Mrskg, if this doesn't work I'll give that a try.

I just read the study on castor oil, and they used 4 tablespoons and had a 54% success rate of labor within 24 hours. So I took a 3rd tablespoon at 11:30am (about an hour ago). So far lots of diarrhea and few contractions, but nothing strong.


----------



## LeeC

Holly, boobylicious. Glad you now have nice comfy bras, I'll be doing the same soon enough.

Pad, agree, post the vampy pics, can't wait for you to get to 2nd tri on Sunday. Have you announced yet?
Say hello to Lambs from me when you see her, hope you have a lovely catch up.

Mom2, I was hoping your LO had decided to make a move, come on Gloriana, we all want to see you.

Kat, def want to see your Yoga videos, I plan to start back at yoga in 2nd tri. 

Fili, glad to see you back, only 10 weeks to go yay.

Sara, I also have property, it can be a complete nightmare, some of the tenants drive you insane.

Fitzy, lovely bump pic, you look very trim.

MrsKG, I'm ok. Had a wobble yesterday but today I'm good and PREGNANT lol

12 weeks tomorrow and I have put the doppler away, think its just a pocket one and my sister said she didn't find hb til much later, so spent an hour looking at different ones today. 

Hello everyone, happy Friday x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.
Here is the link to my prenatal yoga video #1:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6u-fmChd7s

I think #2 is better, as I have not taught for well over a year. Hope some of you practicing yoga will enjoy.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFm21ugI--I

Tuckie,
Any more signs? You are good to go hon. Must be such a relief. Even I feel comfy with Grey being born at this point, though I want him to cook for a month longer (but not longer than this). I know it is strange I have never had a period cramp, but considering how painful it seems to be, I'm very happy about this.

Fili,
Sounds like you had a fantastic weekend into a fantastic early week. Yay for no GD.

Pad,
Try to stay as relaxed as you can. Sending light ahead for Wed.

Mom2,
Hoping the castor oil kicks in pronto.

Sara,
It is great that you have perspective with your little girl being healthy, but that is seriously so annoying about the burst pipes. It's great DH tried to stand up for you, but he probably caused some trouble for you instead. I hate feeling dependent. I sold my condo here in 2006 because the pipes in the building kept bursting and my condo kept flooding. Thank goodness, because the market tanked right after I sold it.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Kat, I enjoyed watching your videos, you come across as very professional. Ive never tried yoga but always wanted to give it a go. Think I definetely will when after this baby comes.

Lee, I cant believe how close to second tri you are. Things seem to be going well for you eh? I didnt use my doppler until 14 weeks and did struggle to fine the heartbeat. Id say give yourself a couple more weeks incase you get worried and stressed out. You aswell Pad, cant believe your going into 2nd tri.

Fitzy, nice bump pic, your looking well.

Holly, wow I didnt know that j cups existed either haha. Im still squeezing myself into my 34DD's which is hard and uncomfortable. Ive bought a couple of 36 DD's which are comfier round the back but give me a funny shape. I really should get measured. I keep putting it off as cant believe how expensive some bras are.

Mom2, Im sorry your still hanging in there, it must get dementing when you get past your due date. I have a feeling that you will have this baby this weekend though. Fingers crossed for you.

Just back from a nice meal out with friends, I definetely have a good apetite just now. Ate all my meal and even desert. Its now I suffer though as the baby pushes against my stomach and ribs.
One of my friends who was there is 15 weeks pregnant just now and she is still ill being sick everyday and just cannot eat. She barely touched her meal, I consider myself lucky now that I only suffered nauseau until 13 weeks and then felt fine. She seems really down about it and exhausted. It is weird how pregnancy affects people in different ways.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi ladies been absent for a while due to feeling very rough the last few days :( still not great trying to rest as much as I can really. I have been reading and silently hoping for so many of you 
Mom- hope the castor oil helps Hun hurry up little lady. Praying for you that she comes very very soon xxx 

Milestone ladies- seems lots of you are getting to that 12 week milestone such a great time for you all!! So happy for you all.. Xxx 

Fitzy- what a lovely bump :D 

Kat- love the yoga vids may have to try it out when I'm feeling more human

Fili- happy 30 weeks sweetie :D 

Hi everyone else hope your all fab xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Well, she's still hanging on so far. So sad. Looks like my son won't get a birthday buddy after all. :(

Lots of diarrhea, very few contractions. I'm going to take a nap.


----------



## Abi 2012

mom- defo have a nap! coz when she decides to come she isnt gonna let u have one lol rest up honey :) xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Just, I've always been blessed with a large bosom :haha:, my grandmother and her mother were large bosomed too! It skipped my mother though! I was a 36GG before this pg.

I always go to Bravissimo and the bras I got today were £26 each. A tad expensive but worth it for the comfort factor. Plus the assistant was brilliant in explaining the science of a fitting a bra during pregnancy.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I may need to take a trip to Bravissimo, thats not too bad £26. I was in John Lewis the other week and couldnt find a bra under £35...shocking how they charge so much for something thats essential!


----------



## KatM

Just,
You sound so relaxed now. It must feel great hitting 35 weeks. They don't stop you from giving birth after 36 weeks here. 

Abi,
Hope you feel better. 

AFM,
Another lovely 82 degree day beach side. I took a long swim in the ocean. Heaven. It will be like this all weekend, so DH and I will take advantage before the weather turns in a few weeks. Next weekend is supposed to be very nice as well, but beach weather doesn't usually last well into Nov. Yes, we are very spoiled out here. It was worth selling our beautiful, spacious home in Austin to move to a cramped apartment in SoCal.


----------



## filipenko32

Kat. I'm jealous of your hot weather today! I could really do with some heat and sunshine to get rid of this cold and sore throat! I've just given in and taken a paracetamol. Loved your yoga vid! I go to pregnancy yoga every Monday and we do similar moves it's great, dont think I'll be going this monday tho. And oh dear i cant add up dates, going by pregnancy weeks i have 11 weeks to go lol! Xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Mom2..hoping the castor oil has taken effect overnight!

Abi, sorry to hear that you're feeling ill and Fili, you too! It seems to be the season for the lurgy and typical that you poor heavily preggo girls are catching it..not fair!!

Kat, your yoga workouts look great. I'm only starting pregnancy yoga the week after next as had been told that had to wait until was well clear of all the bleeds/spotting from hematoma that I had...really looking forward to it!

Holly, WOW....your "funbags" must really be a sight at that size...go you!!:winkwink: Just...the other thing that drives me mental about maternity bras is that, not only are they crazily expensive, but they are decidedly unattractive to boot!! It galls me to shell out big money for something so ugly..I call them my boobie hammocks!!!:blush:

Lee. nearly at the elusive 12:happydance: Hope you and Pad are both still doing great!

Sara, sorry to read about the burst pipe stresses..not what you need right now but you're right to keep focussed on what's most important...your baby girl!!

I was out last night for a friend's 30th/engagement drinks. Had been feeling frumpy and had nothing to wear so invested in a maternity Little Black Dress. Was a bit more expensive than had intended but figure I'll wear it to all the Christmas dinners coming up and my nephew's christening too! It's quite clingy so bought maternity Spanx to wear under it:haha: I've never worn Spanx in my life but they work well!


----------



## sara1

Kat- I quite enjoyed your videos- you've got a very pleasing tone and are easy to follow. I bet your students loved you! 
We're headed to the beach as well today...not that I'm allowed to swim :( but Dh will go spear fishing and I can lounge on a blanket with a book. I do love being near the water. 

Fitzy- Glad you found something to wear that makes you feel good. I've been feeling like the frump queen myself lately but I can't bring myself to buy anything so close to my due date.

Just- I've been super hungry and then paying for it afterwards as well... I feel like my stomach is in my throat... No that it stopped me from having spicy mexican last night.

Fili- Hope you feel better dear... It's funny to hear you're jealous of the sun and warm weather... aren't you always going no about how you love the rain? Seriously though, take some time to rest up!!

Abi- Sorry you're having a rough patch :hugs:

Mom2- Any news????

Hope everyone is enjoying a wonderful weekend!!

afm- I'm glad this week is over and it seems we've finally managed to get everything under control. We've got the last of our prospective pediatrician appt's this week and then everything is well and truly done. I'm starting to get a bit excited/nervous


----------



## padbrat

Wow Fitzy I didn't know they did maternity spanxs! I gotta get myself some of them bad boys!

Holly... J????? OMG... you back must kill you! Thank heavens you have got decent bras they must make all the difference.. I must confess to being really naughty and stuffing mine in my usual D cup underwired ones..will go get proper mat bras. I promise.... but they are soooooo ugly!

Kat your vids are fab! I agree not only do you look great, but you can see how professional you are! Good for you! 

Abi and Fili I feel ya ladies... I am coughing, sneezing... snoring... too.... urghhh feel like my head is stuffed in cotton wool.. 

Sara I sold my flat because Hubby was away so much and the tenant was horrible... had to get him evicted and he trashed the place before he left... was so stressed I sold. Now I have a place in FL that I rent out and funnily enough I am less stressed about it because it is so far away. Hope you get it sorted it out OK chick x

lee... so close to 12 chick! You go baby Lee!!! How you feeling chick? 

Hey Just. I agree you are sounding much calmer and relaxed... that has got to be good for you and baby!

Oooo Mom... what can you do? Have you had a hot curry? That is quite a popular one in the UK....

AFM went out to the Halloween do and had a great time... there was a live band who were great and I was dancing away having a ball... then Hubby came over and said I should stop dancing as he was worried I was overdoing it.... awww bless him, but pah to him too... I was having a great time. I actually lost all my worry and felt normal... then I had to sit down. Fortunately there was this really funny Canadian guy sat with us and he kept me entertained! Pic to come...


----------



## fitzy79

Ah no Pad, hubby spoiling your fun as a Dancing Queen...still he prob had a point! Looking forward to piccies and def invest in the spanx...I figure will wear them after Babs comes too to curb jelly belly for a while and they are quite comfy!! Will post a pic later from laptop...not of me in my spanx now (don't want ANYONE seeing that sight;)) but of the dress with spanx underneath!!;)


----------



## padbrat

meh I know Fitzy... he was right... where did you get the spanx from chick?

Vampy piccies as promised... me Countess Von Slutalicious and Hubby Baron Von Shadowman!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 18









sm.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## padbrat

tut tut tut disgraceful behavior and dress from a pregnant woman! Hahhahaha


----------



## sara1

Ohhh Pad you naughty girl! You look great! A little dancing to won't hurt you at all and it's good to unwind and let off some steam. 2nd tri for you tomorrow... CONGRATS


----------



## padbrat

Sara I can promise you I never normally dress so low cut... but hey, I thought I have em so hell I am gonna show em off before my belly starts to take over the lime light!! Plus they take some of the focus on my steriod moon face off!! Hahaa

I know... second tri.... I am amazed by that. Hope hope hope baby is all good on Wed .. hope hope hope... grow baby grow!!!

Have you destressed yet?


----------



## sara1

Pad- I've got boob envy... so many ladies on here have had a nice bump in size and mine are barely a C as opposed to my usual B cup. 
Stresswise, I'm doing much better today thanks... Seem to have finally stemmed the Flood (literally) and gotten things under control at the rental. Now I just want to veg out on my couch for the next 3 weeks till the baby comes :)


----------



## melfy77

Mom: Stalking for an update:thumbup:

sara: I still wear my normal bras, and I'm a size B. I could use a bigger one, but they still fit so I will wait until there's a sale somewhere and get 1 or 2. They are filling my bras quite nicely, I gotta say:haha:

Pad: 2nd tri:happydance: Like you said: grow baby grow!!!

Lee: Almost there!!!!! How are you doing?

Kat: I miss summer already. I don't like it when it's too hot, mainly because we don't have beaches over here, but I love sunny days with a temperature of 75ish.

My brother-in-law and his girlfriend are here as well as my MIL and our aunt. They came for my birthday:happydance: I had a great day!! Spoiled, as usual, and it's not over. I love it:blush:

Now I wanna make myself a yummy latte (decaf obviously), but I feel bad because it's loud and will probably wake up BIL...what to do, what to do:haha: It's almost 9 am, it's not that early...


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy birthday melfy!!!!

Pad 2nd tri tomorrow whoohoooo! Love the Halloween party pics you look great!
Lee so close to second tri also I'm thrilled for you both!

Sara I had boob envy too Hun B to a C for me also :0) and mine went back to normal pretty quickly as I couldn't BF but hey ho they may be small but at least my tiny pancakes are nice and pert!!!!

Kat and Sara have fun at the beach sounds awesome its so cold in the UK!

Hope sucky girls feel better soon, there's lots going round so take it easy x


----------



## LeeC

Pad. Happy 2nd trimester. I know I'm a day ahead but this way I get to say it twice! Can't believe it, is this the furthest you got? So happy for you and love the vampy pics. What time is your appt Weds.

Well I couldn't wait any longer and seeing as though hubby had told all his family last week, I went public this weekend. The response to our news has been completely overwhelming, so happy, I'm getting excited now. All seems to be good here apart from a few headaches, which I'm sure are sinus related. 
Can't wait to see baby on Tuesday.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Good morning, ladies! Just thought I'd give an update. After taking a total of 5 tablespoon of castor oil I had mild diarrhea and nothing more. Until I went to bed. Then, as I was sitting in bed contractions started, I got excited! But the moment the first one ended the second one started. The second one lasted 3 minutes!! For the next hour I felt like I was having one long contraction! It was very uncomfortable and slightly painful, but one concerned me was that since it didn't end was it causing my baby distress???
It just didn't feel right, wasn't like the contractions I'd had with all my boys, there was not break! So I laid down on my side to try to get it stop. It worked!! After another half hour I was able to sleep! A few contractions this morning, but nothing like last night!
Hubby checked my cervix last night and said I was definitely at 2 and maybe 3cm, my cervix was very soft and stretchy and he could feel Gloriana's head!! She's moving this morning, so I know she's allright. 
Hoping today is the day, I'd much rather head to the hospital during the day then at night.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Mom! How amazing that DH could feel the head!! Not long to go!

Happy birthday Melfry!! Sounds like you are having a great day!

Lee! Happy 12 weeks darling!! Wahoooooo!! Congrats for going public... I still haven't dared to! Yep this is def the furthest ever for me. Here's hoping for a lovely scan for us both x

Hey Bumpy! 

Enjoy the beach Kat!

Sara thank heavens it is getting sorted... now you make a nice comfy dent on that sofa!


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Mom2!!! Sounds like today will be the day!


----------



## Hollybush75

Good luck Mom2, sounds as though things may be beginning and your bubba will be here soon xx

Lee, happy happy 12 weeks :cloud9: so pleased for you and how fab that you've gone public :thumbup:

All my normal clothes have been packed away and placed in the attic today :happydance:. I am most definitely in my maternity clothes and nothing normal fits anymore. I went out for an hour with my mother this morning and she commented that I look pregnant now not just fat (!) but she didn't mean it nastily :haha:. I experienced a new pregnancy symptom last night....leg cramp....I woke up thinking my leg was falling off :haha: and I tried so hard to keep myself from screaming as DH was fast asleep :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Pad happy 2nd tri!!!!!! :cloud9::cry::cloud9: :wohoo: 
Lee :cloud9::cry::cloud9: :wohoo: What can I say? 12 weeks! I don't know about you but I always just wanted to get to 12 weeks it seemed like such an impossible feat 
Sara you have FIVE weeks to go!!!!!!!! I remember when we were talking vigilante clomid guzzling like it was yesterday!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thanks! It is really helpful that hubby can check my cervix. Gives me hope and saves me from unnecessary trips to the hospital. Last night really scared him though. He checked my cervix and asked if I knew what to do if we gave birth at home! :haha:
Then when he told me I was only between 2 and 3cm I told him to calm down! LOL


----------



## heart tree

Pad and Lee it's inspiring to see how well you are both doing. Second tri is so close! 

Mom2, good luck. Not long now!

Happy birthday Melfy!

Girls wanting bigger boobs, just wait until your milk comes in. I was a B cup before pregnancy and maybe a small C during. Now I'm probably a D cup and I hate them. I loved my small perky boobs. I love that the nourish my girl, but they are far too big for me. I got a yeast infection under them from the swear that gets trapped. I've been battling it for months with no success. I come from large chested women though so I guess it was only a matter of time. Maybe some of you will stay small and perky. 

I'm soooo sick. I thought being sick and pregnant was hard. It's 1000 times harder with a baby and sleep deprivation. I have a bad cold, can't breathe, am coughing and achey. My husband gave her a bottle at 2am so I could sleep but then woke me up to ask questions! Ugh. I really don't want her to get sick so I'm avoiding kissing her and breathing on her. Not so easy!


----------



## sara1

filipenko32 said:


> Sara you have FIVE weeks to go!!!!!!!! I remember when we were talking vigilante clomid guzzling like it was yesterday!

 :haha:

They've scheduled me for a section at 38 weeks so it's exactly 20 days... I can't believe it! We really have come a long way from vigilante clomid!

Heart- I'm so sorry your feeling shitty. At least you're breast milk will pass antibodies on to Delilah. Hopefully you can get some uninterrupted rest soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart I can imagine :hug: I am sick at the mo, sore throat, cold etc no temp tho just taking it easy, can't imagine having a little peep to look after too :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. I thought you were writing that you were pregnant again! In the UK we say we are ill really more than 'sick' - when we are poorly, well I do! 

Sara OMG 20 days eeeeeek!! What made you finally decide on a c section? I am still deciding you see.


----------



## sara1

Fili- I wasn't really given a vote to be honest. My ob, may endocrinologist and my hematologist insisted on it. Anyway... I was upset about it in the beginning but have come to terms with it now. Plus it's made planning much easier.


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh ok. Yes I can see a LOT of benefits to a c section still, I am still torn :wacko: but grateful i have a choice


----------



## heart tree

Ha! Fili I assure you I'm not pregnant. Although last night I saw an abundance of ewcm and my initial reaction was that I had to start BD'ing! LOL! Then reason came into my mind. I hope you feel better soon. Rest up babe.

Sara, 20 days is so soon. And 38 weeks is a perfect gestation. It's great that you can plan. 

I'm super excited for the next wave of PARL babies. Not long now!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks for all the supportive comments regarding my homemade prenatal yoga video.

Fitzy,
It's great that you splurged on a maternity dress and spanx that make you feel good. Yes, please post the pics.

Sara,
Enjoy the beach even though you are to just relax. I can't believe you are only 20 days away!!! It's great that you are all ready and just want to relax until the baby comes. You will be superbly busy after.
Good you got the pipe situation under control. Damn, bursted pipes.

Pad,
Boo about not being able to dance to your heart's content, but I know DH was just being cautious. I LOVE the pics. You two are obviously a fun, loving couple. Love the boobs! I'm from LA, totally normal to have your boobs on full display. You can order the maternity spanx on line. Happy 2nd trimester!!! Looks like team pink it is.

Lee,
That is wonderful that you shared the happy news. Only 1 week till 3rd tri. It looks like this is your sticky bean =).

Heart,
I hope you feel so much better. Sounds miserable. 
I wasn't sure about how big the boobs get when the milk comes in. I heard they fill out, but all the BF moms I know have small-medium boobs. They said their boobs went down after a while BF. 
I did not even know you could get a yeastie under the boob. Raw garlic. That is what I use vaginally when I get them and it clears it right up, so I imagine under the boob will do the same. Pearce the bulb with a knife, so that the juices are available.
Hahaha, to EWCM and BDing. It's so automatic.

Mom2,
Making progress. I heard castor oil can produce severe cramping. That might have been what you were feeling. It makes your bowels or cramps. Keep us posted.

Hi Fili, Bumpy, and everyone else.

AFM,
Off to start my beach day with DH. Then dinner with a lovely couple that we have gone out with a few times.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hollybush - leg cramps are the worst!!! I never felt anything like it until pregnancy! I used to wake up crying out in pain in the middle if the night and my other half have to rub my leg as I couldn't reach!!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies just popping in :hi:


I hope everybody is doing well.


Lee and Pad, think about you a lot and am sending more :dust:your way.


I hope you all don't mind but I really popped on to give this to Pad, and of course Lee.

I started my acupuncture last week with an acupuncturist who specialises in fertility and miscarriage. So, I was lying there on the bed relaxing and looking about the room when I looked over at the therapist's counter and there was this sitting in amongst all the thank you cards (loads of them).

Pad, I thought of you immediately :hugs::hugs:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8128694834_f4fd93a8e3.jpg
31K38q4mm3L._SL500_AA300_ by Angel Hug, on Flickr



Keep thinking and remembering it girls!!!!!!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## heart tree

That's beautiful Angel. I hope that you get your sticky soon.

Kat, thanks for the tip. I'm taking probiotics and using a topical prescription cream under them. They look like red dots. I thought it was heat rash until my doctor told me. Gross. The problem is, I'm constantly wearing Delilah which makes me sweat under there. It's been really warm here too, so anytime I take a walk, I sweat under there. My boobs have definitely gone down since the beginning when my milk came in, but not nearly as much as I thought they would. I'm heavier than my absolute heaviest by about 5 lbs, so that might also have something to do with it. And as I mentioned, I come from large chested women. I always wondered why I didn't get them. I guess having a child fixed that.

Loved your videos by the way! Wish I could have done those things during pregnancy. I always envisioned being very fit during pregnancy, but fate had other ideas for me.

I need to look back. Sounds like there are some pictures I missed.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 12 weeks Lee :cloud9: x an yay for going public :happydance:

Happy 2nd tri pad :cloud9: love the pics x

Love the videos kat :thumbup:

Sara 20 days :saywhat: that will fly in x

Mom2 hope Gloriana makes an appearance soon x

Heart sorry to hear you're not feeling great :hugs: have you tried putting cotton hankies under your bbs it helps soak up the sweat while you're trying to get them to heal x

Angel of course we don't mind you popping in x hope to see you here permanently soon x

Holly My legs have been stretching in the middle of the night but not quite getting to the 
Point of cramp I know it's coming though :wacko: only time I get cramp is when pregnant thankfully x

Woohoo clocks go back tonight extra hour in bed lol last yr I turned up at work at 615am :rofl:

:wave: everyone else x


----------



## fitzy79

Heart, you poor thing..hope you feel better soon!

Big Hi to Angel..remember that hope yourself and loving the sound of your acupuncturist. Fingers crossed you'll be here soon!

So as promised piccie of the spanx dress!!!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







colour.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 15









23+5.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Wickedxdayx1

Hi umm I've had 2 miscarriages in the past year, I'm pregnant for the third time. It doesn't seem real. I have symptoms from week one. Haven't stopped having them.


----------



## KatM

Heart,
The garlic definitely works, but Delilah might not want to feed with that strong smell under you boobs. That is so annoying that you have to deal with this. Hopefully when it cools down, you won't sweat as much. You mean 5lbs heavier than your heavies pre-pregnancy weight, right? I remember you losing at least 20lb since giving birth if my memory serves me.

Mrskg,
Thanks hon. What's going on with you?

Holly,
When I have woken up with leg cramps, I flexed my heel super quick and it totally stopped the cramping. Don't know if that will work for you, but it is worth a shot.

Fitzy,
Love the pic. Good buy.

Wicked,
Congrats on your BFP. You are in the right place.

AFM,
Fabulous day at the beach. The cold Pacific Ocean keeps my swelling down. Then we went out for froyo with lots of different toppings that I was craving.


----------



## sara1

Fitzy- You look stunning... That's a seriously good buy!

Holly- Boo to leg cramps! It has only happened to me once, but I woke up shrieking and dh had to stretch me out. I've been doing calf stretches everyday before bed since then and I think it's help keep them at bay. 

Angel- It's great to see you! I know a lot of people who have had great results with acupuncture (I myself did it for migraines over a decade ago and haven't had one since). Plus it's a great way to get relaxed and centered. Fx you'll be back here full time soon.

Lee- It's wonderful that you've gone public... now everyone you tell is required to spoil you for the duration!

Wicked- Welcome and congrats on your BFP

Mom2- Baby update????? 

Afm- Had a lovely day yesterday. l lounged at the beach while dh went spear fishing (of course he didn't catch a thing... there's always a giant grouper which he just missed before it fled under a rock :haha:). Then at night we went with friends to a traditional tavern with live Greek music... something we haven't done in over a year. I hadn't really wanted to go tbh, because these things don't get going till after 10:30 and run really late but it was lovely, and I managed till 1:30am then had dh walk me home (he went back and crept in at 4!!). Today I plan to actively pursue my goal of sitting on my behind and being as lazy as possible... Bliss.

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend!


----------



## Abi 2012

Happy 2nd tri pad!! Yay!! 
Happy 12 weeks Lee!! 
Happy 31 weeks mrs m!
Happy 32 weeks to me!!
Wicked- welcome and congrats on your bfp :)
Angel- great to see u Hun :) xxx 
Fitzy- you look stunning :) 
Heart- hope you feel better soon!! Xxx
Mom- any news Hun ? 

Afm- 32 weeks today!! Yay 8 weeks left!!! Still feeling rubbish. Got my nephews birthday party today so have to make an appearance hopefully it will be a nice day but feels cold already so I won't count on that :( 
Hope everyone else is great ! Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Happy 32 weeks Abi! I can't believe how fast we are all going! 

My cold has developed into a cough and a chest infection and I'm a bit worried it's going to affect the baby. I don't have a temperature I don't think! Might go to the docs on Monday. Are you ill Abi? 

Sara that sounds fab!! Def rest today though :sleep:

Fitzy you look fab!! Love your bump pic! :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

yea hun not feeling great tbh got a bunged up nose and feel rundown, no energy ect... :/


----------



## filipenko32

I think we have those common winter bugs but we feel worse because we can't take meds and our immune systems dont fight it as fast. I am resting all week if necessary until it shifts and I am stopping going into schools now on supply - just going to tutor but going to have to move those appts back a week i think. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

hope u feel better soon too hun xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy 2nd trimester Pad 

18 weeks today for me. This isn't a pleasant "time" for me as I lost pg#2 at 18+2. Twin1 we knew passed at 9 weeks but after a big bleed and cramping at 18+1 i found out that twin2 had passed 5-6 weeks earlier. I am looking forward to Wednesday as it will be the longest I have ever been physically pregnant.


----------



## Abi 2012

Happy 18 weeks Hun but sorry it's a hard time for you I'm sure its all fine hun but your bound to feel a lil uneasy considering sending hugs your way Hun


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello lovely ladies. Back from a week of sunshine and nausea in Corfu. Have read back but pg brain and crap short term memory will no doubt collude and I'll forget everyone's news.

Lee happy 12 weeks, congratulations on sharing your news and good luck for Tuesday.

Pad happy 2nd tri (the best part of pg) and I think you have a scan on Weds so good luck for that. You mentioned Karen Easton. That's who I saw at Cheltenham and she was lovely. Her first comment to me after I told her a little bit of my history was "I know you won't feel happy until you are holding this baby in your arms". So nice to meet someone so understanding. My husband now calls me a maternity geek as he couldn't believe how much I know about the consultants and differing treatments they offer after he listened to us talking. She has worked with Prof Quenby and Lesley Regan too and has lots of RMC experience so I feel like we are in safe hands with her. She has made it very easy for me to get appointments too giving me her secretary's number. Such a contrast to St Mary's who never seem to call back.

Mom2 i hope Gloriana is making her appearance for you and wish you a safe and swift birth. 

Sorry to hear so many of you are under the weather. This time of year is so beautiful in the UK but sucks for all the nasty bugs waiting to knock us all out. Just take it easy and drink lots of fluids, that's all you can really do. 

Hollybush it is so understandable that this will be a difficult week for you :hugs:

Fitzy love your dress. You look gorgeous! My favourite thing to wear in my pg with my DD was a tight black dress. LBD - you can never go wrong with it!

Kat love your videos. I did pg yoga with my DD but my yoga teacher was a bit intimidating - she is one of the ones all the celebrities in London go to at Triyoga in Primrose Hill (I worked at London Zoo which is right next door to there). However, I was the only one there planning a homebirth so that helped me go up in her estimation I think as she was very pro natural everything. Doing yoga with celebrities is a bit distracting though - I found it didn't help my concentration:dohh:. I don't think I ever got very good at it but the one thing which rang true for me in my birth, which was very long, was the endurance exercises she used to make us do. First births can be very long and very tiring so she was right about that. 

Holly I had bad leg cramps with my first pg. Agree with Kat that stretching out your heel seems to do the trick. You want to stretch the calf muscle to get it to release. I remember literally yelping and leaping (well heavily pg version of leaping) out of bed to stretch it out on the floor. Cramps suck.

I had loads of BHs with DD all the way through the third tri. You will know if you get one, your whole belly goes rock hard. I still went overdue and had a long labour so my theory that it would help tone everything up was a bust :wacko:. Kat if you've never had any cramps or period pains you might be one of those very lucky women who experience little or no pain in birth. My midwives told me that a very few women don't have any nerve endings in their cervix so they don't experience pain on dilation. That would be nice! :thumbup:

Welcome Wicked and congrats on your BFP and new PG. This is a very supportive thread.

Afm, 8 weeks and 2 days I think, and I have my first appointment with the EPU clinic attached to the RMC clinic at St Mary's on Weds morning. Hoping to see a bigger splodge and a lovely flickering hb again. Glad to be back in the UK. I have terrible morning sickness and struggling to find things I can eat. I'm off meat and all things fried etc so Greek cuisine was not good for me. I lived off greek salad without the feta, hummus and pitta with the odd bit of grilled fish. Remind me never to go on holiday with morning sickness again......


----------



## LeeC

Pad. CONGRATULATIONS on 2nd tri... Me next twinnie

Fitzy, you look absolutely gorgeous, love the dress.

AFM, at last damn headache has gone, shopping and cooking dinner for me then time to catch up properly later on.

Hi for now everyone, am sure there has been lots happening.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. Sara it sounds like you had a lovely time last night. Greek nights are fun!
Happy 32 weeks Abi. 
Heart hope the infection clears up soon. My boobs took a while to go down but after I stopped feeding went down to pre pregnancy size. 
Fitzy you look lovely. 
Fili sorry to hear you are ill. Do you want to postpone our meet?
Mom2, hope you are in established labour. 
Kat, not had chance to watch your videos but I will soon as I get a decent Internet connection. 
Pad!!! Happy second tri!! Omg sweetie you deserve this so much. 
Lee your Facebook announcement made me well up. I'm so happy for you. 
Bumpy good to see you!
Afm 31 weeks today, nothing to report pregnancy wise really. The house swap is under way. We travelled down yesterday, I forgot my pillow for the car so my back really hurt by the time we got here. The village bonfire party was last night which started with a torch lit procession through the village (very pagan!!) We all had proper lit torches and the children had LED things to wave about. Then the bonfire and fireworks which were fab, and my sister in law had made delicious toffee apples. It ended up being a bad night though as my daughter seems to have picked up a sickness bug and was up about 6 times in the night throwing up. She is really poorly and listless today it's awful. It's her birthday in a couple of weeks and we were planning to take her to Peppa Pig world as a special treat. Any uk ladies with children or young nieces or nephews will know what a big deal that is to a 3 year old. Hopefully she will be better tomorrow. She is all floppy and sleepy. 
After hardly any sleep and a night on an uncomfortable futon I'm not feeling much better myself.


----------



## LeeC

Rap, just seen your post. Glad you had a lovely holiday and congratulations on passing 8 weeks, I have a good feeling for you.

I am craving all things meat wish sucks because I'm a vegetarian!


----------



## sara1

Mismig- Congrats on 31 weeks. Hope Edie recovers quickly, poor thing. Sounds like you could use some 'recovery' time yourself. Try to get some rest. Ohh and the pagan ritual sounds like it must have been fun!! 

Rapt- Good luck for your upcoming scan... I know how you feel about Greek food and morning sickness (I live in athens) hope you had a nice holiday otherwise.

Lee- glad your headache has finally passed. Congrats on 12 weeks

Holly- Happy 18 weeks!
Abi- Happy 32 weeks!


----------



## padbrat

OMG I did a HUGE post back to everyone this morning and have now discovered that bloody bnb had eaten it!!!.... 

Fili and Abi... I am feeling it with you... urghhh. I am a snot monster!

Lee! 12 wks my twinnie!! YAYAYYAYAYYAY!!! Lets bite the bullet and be bump buds!

Raps happy 8 wks to you! sorry the MS buggered up what you could eat... 

Fitzy I am loving the LBD!!! Where did you get it from? You look great chick!

Heart sorry to hear you are feeling poorly... hope everything clears up quickly for you x

Sara I love Greek Tavernas.. we used to go to a great one when we lived in Germany... sigh I miss it. Kudos for making it to 1.30!

Kat hope you had a lovely dinner! Sounds perfect to me!

MrsM poor Edie ... I hope she feels better soon x

Hey MrsK!

Mom... hope baby G is on her way!!

Oooo Holly I hate cramps... drink plenty of water chick! It is hard not to think of the past... but this is a different time chick. 18 wks is a fantastic achievement! xx

Yes I have my next scan on Wed... am I crapping it? Hell yea!!! Come on baby grow grow grow and have your heart beat strong and fast! Hope hope hope xxx

And I am a peach!!!!! YAYAYYAY


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Also meant to say Wicked, welcome, congrats on your bfp and good luck. 
Holly lots of strength to you this week. These milestones are always tough and I imagine even more so as far on as 18 weeks. 
Our apprentice stylist at work found out this week she has had a mmc :cry:I feel so sorry for her. I think it was an unplanned pregnancy, she is only 17 but she was so excited and had been really worried about miscarriage. The other week she was asking me if there was anything she could make sure to do to avoid it happening. She really has her head screwed on. I feel absolutely terrible for her.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig, the bonfire / parade parade sounds very atmospheric and great fun! SorryEdie is so Ill :nope: 

Holly massive hugs we all know how you feel!

Lee, do you eat lots of nuts and other things to get protein? I crave meat all the time and prawns and smoked salmon! :hugs: 

Pad happy second tri Hun! :wohoo: hope you feel better soon too! 

Mrs mig will text you xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone..just had to do a lot of reading back.

Sorry to hear some of yous are under the weather with colds.

Fitzy, you do look stunning. That dress is really pretty.

Mom2, I hope your in labour right now as I havent seen any posts from you.

Sara I cant believe you will have your little girl in 19 days, that is not long at all is it.

Lee, its funny you say that your craving all things meat! Im also vegetarian and have been for aboit 20 years now since I was 10. People kept saying to me I bet you'll start craving meat but nope I dont think anything could ever make me. I hate everything about it. But I have heard of people that start eating it whilst pregnant.

Im just home from work and now only have 7 shifts to go, cannot wait to finish up next week and be off for the whole of next year hopefully.
I dont know about you guys that are similar stages as me but this baby is extremely lively recently, more so than ever. I just think it wants out now for a proper stretch. My whole stomach jusmps around watching it from outside.

Kat, wouldnt that be great if you didnt experience strong contractions seeing as you dont suffer from period cramps. I get quite bad period cramps and have also been very crampy throughout this pregnancy. Strange how everyone is different as my friend that is 15 weeks pregnant says she hasnt felt a single cramp.


----------



## filipenko32

I never felt period cramps during this pregnancy, not one ever. But when I have a period they are very painful. Yay for all the movement Just! :cloud9: mine is on and off all day long now and I love it! Does anyone feel movement constantly like every minute of the day - is that even possible?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM, sorry I meant to say that is really sad about your colleague,its horrible to hear when that happens.

Poor Edie aswell being under the weather, poor wee soul!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Fili the thought of prawns makes me feel so ill! Our bro in law cooked loads of delicious curries last night and one of them was a fish curry. I usually adore seafood but the smell of it curried turned my stomach! 
Another attractive development today - bleeding piles. 
Fili I had to laugh at you getting your dates wrong on your post thinking you had ten weeks to go. I was reading it thinking "I'm sure she has 11!" I reckon it's a premonition that Me-mo will come a week early!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just - thank you. I really do feel terrible for the poor girl. 
I'm the same with movement too! I'm feeling it almost constantly, so much so that if I don't feel it for half an hour or something stupid I start to panic! Today I could actually feel where both feet were, it's wonderful.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha I know! I worked that out counting on my fingers from actual dates when I could have just thought about my pregnancy weeks! Oh well, maybe he will come early lol. Seafood curry!!!! Mmmmmmmm :munch: you don't know what you're missing... Or maybe you do :sick: haha.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh bleeding piles how glamourous and wonderful! I think you should pose with them on the front of ok magazine or something haha! :hugs: tho I think they're painful aren't they? 

I'm so happy for you both that you feel so much movement! That must be an amazing feeling to have it non- stop :cloud9: I think I feel something every hour or so now and then there's times in the day when it's non stop for 5 minutes continuous iykwim. Wish is was 24/7 tho love it!! It's so reassuring isn't it? I reach for my Doppler and then put it back when i feel the first kick in the morning. Me-mo is a wriggle bum too as sometimes the kicks are very low and sometimes to the far side, the middle or high up top!!


----------



## filipenko32

I think I'm getting Braxton hicks contractions, my stomach feels like it's going very tight at the top every so often, is that what happens?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili, Im definetely getting lots of movemenet but the baby still sleeps for hours at a time then wakes up. That sounds like braxton hicks, my stomach goes tight and hard and then eases up. There is no pain as in cramping or anything but just a sore burning sensation I get which isnt due to the BH but where the baby is positioned. Its still jammed into my right ribs and it feels like my skin is literally burning and tearing sometimes, just feels so tight. Its all at my right side cos the baby is in my right womb.

I read your still undecided about a section aswell. It really is such a tough decision. Ive to meet with my consultant at 38 weeks and discuss it then. Im kind of settled on wanting to try for a natural birth and if necessary they can intervene. But I made the mistake of watching one born every minute online and seeing some of the forcep deliverys when labour wasnt progressing...oh that really terrifies me being cut and forceps being used. I just hope the gas and air takes over no matter what and Im out of it if thats the case. Also my manager used to be a midwife and she was telling me that the best advice she can give is to accept any pain relief thats offered. She said that epidurals have came such a long way and you can even walk about with them and go to the toilet etc. 
Ive not made a birth plan at all as Im kind of accepting that we just need to see what happens and Im imagining that a birth plan will never go to plan anyway in most cases.
I know that people say that skin to skin contact is important but me and hubby have discussed it and actually would prefer that the baby was cleaned a bit first and then handed to us, I dont think there is anything wrong with that as we will be talking a matter of minutes and then will have cuddles.

MrsM, I wish I could feel actual hands and feet but I cant, just feel a big bum thats all. Must be lovely to feel actual definition.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

No labor yet. :cry:
I've had lots of contractions today, but nothing regular! Trying not to get frustrated! :brat:


----------



## MightyMom

You are just bound to be like seaweedeater and have a lovely LATE baby! :)

I ate a plate full of nachos with jalapenos on them. Went into labor two days later.

I also get massive orgasms and I think I broke my bag of waters getting one. You could try that. (Sex not recommended, you gotta get the "right" orgasm! ;))


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mighty!! Missed ya chick!! Mmmmm nachos and jalapenos!! YUM

Just and Fili how amazing you can feel so much and see so much when your babies move! How exciting!

Wow Fili BH! Mental!

Awww Mom... you poor thing... G is just far too comfy!!

Ladies... tell me something.. are you meant to feel more human at the stage I am at? I am feeling quite normal, except for sore boobies and some tiredness... even my hunger and cravings are dying down.. am hoping that this is normal and not a sign of something wrong. Gotta tell you I am so worried about Wed.... hope hope hope... is all I can do lol.


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad, 13 weeks was the start for me feeling better. I last threw up at 13+4 and by 15 weeks I was feeling myself again. I still have days where I have minimal energy. I had a mammoth 1 hour nap on the sofa yesterday afternoon and I'm really tired today too.


----------



## padbrat

Phew... don't get me wrong Holly... I can still sleep at any given point of the day and am really struggling for motivation at work... but I just don't feel that all encompassing exhaustion that I have had. Was panicking it meant something was wrong x


----------



## filipenko32

Pad you definitely are Hun! That is perfectly normal. I, on the other hand was plagued with sickness until 22 weeks but I was the only one on here I think, most started to feel perfectly normal again at 13 weeks. Xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. Chatty bunch today! Sorry so many of you are under the weather, including your DD missmigg. Happy milestone day for so many of you all.

Sara,
Sounds like a lovely day and evening. Wow, you were a night owl. You made me LOL with the fish that got away story.

Holly,
Please keep us posted on Wed. Hugs for this hard milestone.

Rap,
Are you doing yoga this pregnancy?
Thanks for the hope that I might have a relatively painless labor. I just shared with DH the info you shared with me. Light ahead for your Wed appt. Please keep us posted as soon as you hear anything.
When I was traveling, I was the most afraid of being able to eat in Greece. I found it the easiest place for me to eat because I loved the Greek salad.
I was on a 1 month holiday with MS and it was dreadful.

Missmigg,
It sounds like you are making the best of your house swap despite being uncomfy and DD being sick =(. Sorry about your bleeding piles. I get them almost weekly. Mine are internal and do NOT hurt, but gave me an awful scare the first time. Eating more fiber cereal is what seems to keep them under control. Also, I never use toilet paper anymore. Just witch hazel wet wipes. When they feel sore, petroleum jelly.

Pad,
Happy 2nd! This is the golden trimester. Most to all symptoms fade or vanish. I felt fantastic all of 2nd trimester and beyond except for constipation. All my symptoms actually faded at 10 weeks. 

Just,
You are sooo close now. 
Yes, it would be fantastic if I don't have strong contractions. I guess we can see how our labors go very soon and compare.

Mom2,
:hugs: How frustrating! Hope she comes very, very soon.

AFM,
Lovely day at the farmer's market, church, Target (this part sucked!), and the beach! Was gone by 10am and did not return home till 7pm. Grateful that I still have this much energy. Oh, feet started to swell. My sandals felt tight despite swimming in the Pacific 3 times in 3 days.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I feel exactly the same. Infact not feeling pregnant at all, I think we are over the worst symptom wise. I have a bit of a head cold today.
Also stopped my Vit D and 5mg folic acid and am weaning off steroids now.
Looking forward to seeing bubs tomorrow.

You're now a peach and I'm a Plum... YAY!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

:hi: Can I join you ladies? been getting lines since Friday and a 1-2 on a digi this morning.... SCARED!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Course you can join us! :hugs: exciting!


----------



## Abi 2012

Hi all hope your well? 
Welcome to new people sorry will catch up later just had the most horrific day with my son he seemed to go from bad to worse! Anyone else with older children on here found that they are playing up alot in the late stages of your pregnancy I think it's him reacting from me I don't have much patients ATM I'm tired and hormonal aswell as full of cold maybe a mix of that and the change he knows is coming maybe worrying him any tips much appreciated xxx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

MightyMom said:


> You are just bound to be like seaweedeater and have a lovely LATE baby! :)
> 
> I ate a plate full of nachos with jalapenos on them. Went into labor two days later.
> 
> I also get massive orgasms and I think I broke my bag of waters getting one. You could try that. (Sex not recommended, you gotta get the "right" orgasm! ;))

You know, I haven't been orgasm at all this week!! :shrug: It stinks! Never happened before. :nope:


----------



## Embo78

How old is he abi? When I was pregnant, my 11 yr old son was absolutely fine but my two teenage girls seemed to play up more! I seemed to be shouting a hell of a lot more than usual!
I think that's why max doesn't even flinch when he's around loud noises!! He's used to it from when he was in the womb!!


----------



## Abi 2012

He is 5 and a half Hun


----------



## Embo78

Awe bless him! He might be a little worried about becoming a big brother or even that he won't be getting as much attention.


----------



## filipenko32

Abi I only know stuff from a child care trained point of view but as a teacher I've come across this so many times and parents have asked me for advice. From what I can remember just loads of reassurance / tlc and extra attention for siblings at this time even when they are being monsters worked for some mums in the past. What exactly is he doing or not doing!? It must be bloody hard tho, I am feeling rotten like you and can't cope with anything more than watching movies. Massive hugs!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2 hoping your labour starts soon!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Welcome BeautifulD hope this is your rainbow :hugs:

Today was okay. I didn't think too much about the last time I was 18+1. I had a lovely "chat" with baby this morning whilst I was making my sandwiches before work. It was "bubbling" away and I was telling it what I was putting in my sandwiches and how its daddy had been silly when he woke up. It's all starting to feel so much more real right now. My bump is now really noticeable and some work colleagues commented this morning about how lovely it is :)


----------



## Abi 2012

Just being cheeky really fili I took him to a soft play area and when we left they have lollipops on the side he was determined to have one but I didn't give in then he kept on and on then when we got on the bus he was playing up too and then when we got of the bus he ran off not far but far enough lol I can't run very fast what with the bump and all then I needed the toilet and I took him in with me and he tried over an over again to leave the cubicle whilst I was on the loo... I had to hold him still till I was finished !! It was awful all the people looking at me :( I felt like a bad mum met my bf after that and burst into tears he looked after Josh so I could calm down :(


----------



## fitzy79

This thread has moved so fast in the past couple of days! 

Mom2..sorry to read that you're still hanging on..hope things kick off properly soon!

Abi, I hope you can reassure your son and give him a bit of extra TLC if the pending new arrival may be what's troubling him. Of course, that's very difficult when you're feeling heavy, tired and impatient

Pad, I'm sure your little Bubs is doing great in there...we second guess ourselves at every turn but it's very normal to start feeling back to yourself from 13 weeks. It was 16 weeks before I felt a bit of relief from the horrible nausea but the drop dead tiredness was def improving from earlier.

Lee, is it scan day tomorrow?? Best of luck hun and enjoy seeing little Beanie again!

:hi: to BeautifulD and Wicked...hoping your stay here is a long and happy one!

Fili, Have you decided on a section v natural yet??

Sara, it's so close for you now...can't wait for next PARL babies to start arriving!

Big shout out to Kat, Mrs Mig, Mrs KG, Just, Tuckie, Embo, Petitpas and aby of the other PARL's or MARL's I've forgotten!

AFM..

Well IT'S "V" DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I can't believe I've made it this far...never, ever did I think it would happen:cloud9:

Still a LONG way to go but I am willing my Rainbow Itsy on each and every minute of every day!


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats on V Day! Very exciting. :)


----------



## Abi 2012

happy v-day fitzy!!! :D 

mom2- sorry to hear bubbas so comfy in there! hopefully wont be too much longer xx


----------



## sara1

Fitzy- Congrats on V day :yipee: Such a wonderful milestone!

Mom2- I bet you are frustrated! I've sending Gloriana eviction vibes!

Pad- Don't worry hun, as everyone's said, it's really normal to start feeling better during 2nd tri. I felt absolutely fantastic from 14 weeks. Enjoy it!

Holly- I loved your story about making sandwiches and talking to the baby. I'm glad you're doing ok this week, I know it's a tough one for you.

BeautifulD- Welcome and congrats on your BFP! Hope you're with us here for the duration!

Kat- My feet are just beginning to swell a bit too... plus I tried to cram them into ballet flats after 5 months of sandals. I remember you've mentioned your dh gives you a nightly prenatal massage... have him try lymphatic drainage. I found a short video on youtube which seems to mirror what my massage therapist does for me:

Spoiler
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9e-CAcMxo7M
, light pressure for about 5 minutes per leg then drink lots of water 
For me it works like a charm

Abi- It must be tough on both you and Josh right now. My sister had similar problems with her middle child before her youngest was born. I think it's a combination of anxiety and insecurity. It's in no way a reflection on you as a mother, so don't second guess yourself. :hugs:

Mismig- Hope the house swap is going ok and Edie is feeling better.

Lee, Rapt, Pad, Holly... sending you positive vibes ahead of your scans!... and I'm looking forward to all the great pictures we'll be seeing this week.

Fili- Felling any better?


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations on V day Fitzy, great news.

Holly, loved your post it made me cry it was so sweet. Glad today wasn't too tough x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, thanks for the tips! My piles are mainly internal as well. Be prepared for them to pop out a little after the birth, but don't worry. It is only temporary. 
Mom2, thinking of you!
Fitzy, happy V day!! Go Itsy!!
Abi, I don't have any advice I'm afraid. My daughter is a couple of years younger and they change such a lot don't they. I hope Josh settled down once his brother is here. 
Fili I hope you feel better soon. 
Sara I hope the swelling doesn't get too bad. I had it quite badly with Edie in my hands and feet, but it went down quickly after birth. This time round it hasn't happened yet. 
Afm, Edie is still under the weather, she hasn't eaten anything more than a few mouthfuls and is still very tired but she isn't being sick anymore. We are taking her to Peppa pig world tomorrow anyway. The house swap is going ok, apart from their bed is hard and lumpy and the sofa isn't great. We went to Battle today, where the Battle of Hastings took place in 1066 and I felt like I had been on my feet since 1066. My back was killing.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Abi I could really imagine how frustrated embarrassed and upset you were / are reading that post. I really don't know what you could do Hun, what does you bf say about it? You're no way a bad mum that's for sure!! 

Yay fitzsy!! :yipee: 

Having those Braxton hicks again! They are weird! 

Sara I went to the docs and he thoroughly checked me out. He didn't give me antibiotics as he said my body would clear it. I still feel rubbish tho, sore throat coughing a lot, cold bleughhh! 

My feet are pregnant too!


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Happy V Day Fitzy! YAYYAYAY

Holly that is such a sweet story... I must be nuts cos I talk to mine all the time... not that she can hear me yet. I just tell her to grow and keep her heart beating strong and fast and that she has to stay with us as her Brothers couldn't x

Kat how amazing to be able to go for a dip in the Pacific whenever you want! 

Hey Lee! All the best for tomorrow chick... will be thinking of you and will be straight on here as soon as I am back from work to check out the latest piccie! x

Abi, sorry you are having such a tough time with your son. I hope that the advice the others have given helps x

Wahey Fili for BH! 

MrsM pleased to hear Edie is beginning to recover.. Peppa Pig is just the remedy she needs! Have fun!

Oooo Mom you poor thing.... come on G! Move!

Sara sorry you have puffed up... maybe you overdid it being a party animal!

Beautiful so lovely to see you here!

Welcome Wicked!

Hello Mighty! Need an update from you! How are you?


----------



## LeeC

Nerves are kicking in a bit now Pad.

MrsM, hope Edie is feeling a bit better, enjoy Peppa Pig.

Fili, hope you're feeling better too.

Mom2, don't suppose Glorianna has decided to move out yet, hopefully not long now.

Sara sorry to hear about your swollen feet, I'm in flat shoes already and at 5ft1 I'm missing my heels.

Kat, if everything is ok tomorrow I am going to do your yoga session and thinking of starting swimming again too.

I'm giving up with the angel sounds Doppler my sister said it was 16 weeks before she heard hb. I've been looking at Sonoline and Hi-Bebe BT200, any recommendations. I think it will help me while weaning off the steroids for reassurance.


----------



## LeeC

Meant to say welcome to BeautifulD and Wicked.

Pad, your post has made me all weepy too, damn hormones!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks so much to you all for your kind words/advice! im feeling alot better after a bath and a quiet evening! noah has been kicking away really hard tonight i managed to catch a video of it will try upload in a while or you could check my fb page out and see it on there! ? add me if u want 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/abi.walker.566


----------



## Abi 2012

fili my bf thinks its his reaction to my reactions aswell as he is worried about noah coming without realising he is iykwim? i guess he will settle down when noah gets here! but stress was awful today! josh realised he had upset me and was good when matt got to us though and went to bed nicely ect. i just found it very difficult to deal with him when he was acting in such a bad way! i felt like i couldnt control him the way i would if i wasnt so tired, heavy ,poorly, hormonal, my patients has gone from brilliant to 0 since i got pregnant! things can only gget better!


----------



## sara1

Lee- I've got the Sonoline B and love it... I think there were several ladies on here who had this model.


----------



## padbrat

Lee... me and you both chick... am trying to maintain calm serenity... but failing! The closer to Wed it gets the more I am panicking!

I am crying too now... urghhh what are we like!

Abi so pleased that Noah is being good and letting you know he is doing well in there! And Josh went to bed like a good boy x

Hey Sara x


----------



## Abi 2012

i have the sonoline b too its awesome!!


----------



## girlinyork

Hi ladies, mind if I join? I recognise a few faces in this thread. I'm four weeks pregnant today. This is my fourth pregnancy this year and I've loved flitting through the thread and seeing all these people very pregnant after lots of losses :) It's like a tonic


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

BeautifulD,
Welcome. This is a very supportive thread. Please just jump right in. We have all been there. 1st tri is the worst!

Abi,
Sounds like the ladies gave you good advice and support. I don't have an older child. Sending you hugs.

Mom2,
It's too hard for me to O anymore either. I read this is very common later in pregnancy. Can't believe she hasn't appeared yet =(.

Mightymom,
Very jealous of your might Os. I had one of those. It as amazing and way too exhausting.

Embo,
Your sweet rainbow is soooo adorable!

Fitzy,
YaaaaaY for V-DAY!!!!
It's a huge milestone we all aimed to get to. Enjoy and get the baby something nice.

Sara,
Thanks for the video. I will have DH add it to our nightly ritual along with my tummy rub, baby heart beat listen, hip stretch, neck rub, foot rub, perineum stretch and now lymphatic drainage. Our night routine is soooo long now. 

It's great that you have avoided swelling all the way to now. You are sooooo close. Are you super excited, anxious or both?

MissMigg,
I have been warned that those damn piles pop out. Did they stop bleeding?
It's great that Edie stopped being sick, even though obviously she isn't totally well. I'm glad you all are still going to Peppa Pig. I have no idea what this is, but I assume it is like Disneyland. I LOL at your comment about standing since 1066 or whenever. You are so funny.

Pad,
The Pacific is currently 66 degrees and dropping. I am one of the only crazies still dipping in without a wet suit. It's easy when it is 80 outside. Most likely the last week of dippies.
Easier said than done, but all looks good, so try to stay calm till Wed. Post immediately please. 

Lee,
Light ahead for your dr's appt. Yay for being able to do yoga and swim again hopefully. Remember to take it easy and modify everything to start after a few months off.

Tuckie,
Are you there? Have you gone into early labor? Update please.

Hi Fili, Bumpy, mrskg, and everyone else.

AFM,
Went to a hypnotherapy session today to help me with the trauma/grief of my beloved fur baby's violent death. Wound up having NO hypnotherapy and just talking the entire time, but it was exactly what I needed. Feel much better.


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Kat I'm glad you feel better. Sometimes there's just something good about talking about things that helps us get some relief.

I'm doing ok, just up tight. I'm not nervous that the baby may die anymore, I'm more nervous of all the things that can go wrong with the pregnancy. I'm praying my placenta is moving, and I did have some spotting yesterday. I hope that's a good thing. I've also had lots of cramping, but other than that no pregnancy symptoms other than exhaustion. Spent all weekend sewing together DD's Halloween costume and tonight I have to prepare a bunch of food for a potluck on Wednesday plus finish the shoes for DD's costume. Not enough time in the day!! I'm feeling sick today too, caught some sort of head cold. I hate sore throats, especially when I can't take anything for them. Yuck.

I hope everyone is doing ok today! I'm trying to keep up reading when I can. Welcome and congratulations to Beautiful D, Wicked, and girlinyork!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, girlinyork! My attendance in here kind of sucks, as I don't ever feel I can keep up. Not only do I have pregnancy brain, but I'm old, and getting rather senile, I fear. LOL!!!!

I too have a Sonoline B, and I just love it. It's the best thing I did for this pregnancy, as I can hear my baby pretty much whenever. And I use plain old aloe vera gel with it, and it works just fine. I think the sound clarity is actually better on it than the doppler they use at my OB office.


----------



## sara1

Kat- So far I'm not really nervous, just super excited and more impatient by the day. Nerves will likely hit the day of. Dh on the other hand is clearly bricking it... It's really rather endearing. 
I'm glad you got what you needed out of your session... Sometimes you just have to wing it and trust your instincts are leading you to what will benefit you most.

Girlinyork- Welcome and congrats on your BFP!!

Wookie- Good to see you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Girlinyork welcome! It's lovely to see you here. 
Kat, Peppa Pig world is a lot, lot smaller than Disney. Peppa Pig is an animated cartoon that is absolutely HUGE over here, pretty much all pre school children are besotted with Peppa. Peppa Pig world is part of a bigger theme park that is dedicated to Peppa. A couple of my friends have been with their littlies and said its fantastic so while we are in the South and it's near her birthday we thought we would take her. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. I'm possibly as excited as she is. 
As for the piles, they maybe bled a little afterwards but to be honest I don't really remember. I just remember my glamorous post shower routine of - perineal oil for my stitches, pile cream, nipple cream, impetigo cream, maternity pad and nipple pads. I was a proper stunner. The main thing is that I barely remember them so they can't have been too bad. One thing I want to stress is pelvic floor (kegal) exercises. 
Nobody warned me that if I was even slightly desperate for the loo post delivery, walking home with pram, shopping, fumbling with keys and handbag and then getting baby out of pram did NOT leave enough time, and those muscles that you used to be able to clench to hold it in? They suddenly don't work. Again this isn't a permanent thing and pretty soon they work again. But in the early days, go to the bathroom whenever you get the opportunity.


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks for the welcome :) 

Peppa pig is an ideal candidate for a bacon sandwich if you ask me. I've never found a children's show more irritating in my life lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just you wait. When it keeps the little one entertained for those five brief minutes you will be embracing it. :haha: But before you get to that stage you have In The Night Garden to endure first...:wacko:


----------



## KatM

Mighty,
When is your next scan to check you placenta? It's great that you feel confidant about the baby. That is a huge step. Hopefully you can soon relax about the pregnancy once your placenta moves upwards and out of the way.

Girlinyork,
Welcome. Praying for you sticky bean.

Missmigg,
I love that you are just as excited as DD. Yes, please take pics to share. Good knowledge about the bladder control post pregnancy. No one told me that. I practice my kegals, but could step it up.

Sara,
Good to hear that you are excited. Very cute that DH is so nervous. I am super excited for you. I hope Mom2 gets to go before you, but you are most likely next in line after her!!!


----------



## girlinyork

I don't mind in the night garden. It's what I imagine taking lsd is like lol!


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies just popping in with a big hello an a woohoo for u all doing so well!! I swear we have so many rainbows I think it's down to support network!!!!

Hi to new ladies, my rainbow girl is 3 months old today, is teething smiles laughs rolled over last week an tonight wouldn't go to bed screamed house down till her daddy brought her down stairs where she smiled an sat in her vibrating chair like butter wouldn't melt!!! Daddy = wrapped round lexis lil finger lol! 

The most amazing time ladies I'm so excited for you it's best experience of my life.

I had sonoline b got off eBay heard lexi 9+6!! Then from 11 weeks everyday to 22 weeks till she moved more then I chilled out! But definately first bit I did it loads, it took few try's first few weeks, my stomach was fairly flat before so maybe y I found it so easy!

Good luck Tom leec thinking of u xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, 

This is just a quick update. Had a crazy few days. Just got out of ER, but I didn't have the baby yet or anything. My whole family basically got this stomach bug & I was having contractions when I went in. I'd been vomiting all day and they said dehydration was causing te contractions. They ran tests and baby is fine. I got 2 liters of IV fluids & was still puking when I left about an hour ago. They wanted me to stay but I was miserable and wanted my own bed. Promised to go back and get more fluids if I d


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, 

This is just a quick update. Had a crazy few days. Just got out of ER, but I didn't have the baby yet or anything. My whole family basically got this stomach bug & I was having contractions when I went in. I'd been vomiting all day and they said dehydration was causing the contractions. They ran tests and baby is fine....Thats the good news. I got 2 liters of IV fluids & was still puking when I left about an hour ago. They wanted me to stay but I was miserable and wanted my own bed. Promised to go back and get more fluids if I don't improve on my own. This sucks :/ this is the 2nd stomach bug I've had this pregnancy & poor OH has it too. Sorry for selfish post & I will get caught up when I'm better but thought I'd update in case y'all thought I went into labor or something.


----------



## MightyMom

Yuck! I hope you feel better tuckie!

Kat: My next appt. is on the 14th. I'll get a gender scan/placenta looksie. While I have no judgements on others' choices, I will be devastated if I have to have a c-section. It breaks a lot of my "rules" about what I think is important (skin-to-skin immediately, BFing, voice bonding, etc). So I really hope the placenta moves up and keeps moving until week 40. I'm also very nervous about being high risk, as I am going to be moving quite a bit in the second and third trimesters, so my prenatal care is going to be split amongst several doctors in different areas who will be unfamiliar with me. That is why I guess I have moved all my anxiety from the baby not being strong enough (I think I'm past that) to being worried about bleeding out while walking around the mall. :/


----------



## KatM

Davies,
I want to see a new pic of Lexie.

Tuckie,
Poor thing. Sounds terrible. Good to hear that Bay is doing good.

Mighty,
That is a long time to wait. I really want a vaginal birth as well. What is going on with all the moves? Are you talking about being transferred to different drs during different stages or are you physically up and moving to a new area?
Banish the thought about bleeding out. Praying that all is well and that the placenta moves high up.

AFM,
DH and I finished putting up our wall stickers. They are so cute. Also we managed to make our co-sleeper flush with our bed. All is ready for Baby Grey except we need to install the carseat.


----------



## daviess3

Kat you sound very organised! Tuckie u poor thing get some rest chick! 

Mighty my placenta moved from back to front from 12 week - 20 week an my friend has low placebta an was booked in for section but they scanned her day before an it had moved so I think will be fine. 

I can't believe how far along everyone is! So scary will put pic up of lexi now little monkey x


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/49F4C68B-7B33-48A5-9AB0-2771F864D7A4-1284-000000A6ED71EDB9.jpg
Lexi in bouncy chair

Lexi an her big sister (Petes daughter)
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/8C39D895-5155-4669-B22F-F0F3674AD57D-1284-000000A6DC8CFBFA.jpg

Look at these cheeks lol! X
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/63524D27-A615-467D-BA4B-966EFCDFF7D7-1284-000000A6BF195F85.jpg

An finally lexi with her new cousin baby Alfie born on Friday 7lb 13

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/B36022E4-3112-4025-A97E-820F206C68F7-1284-000000A711ACA25D.jpg


----------



## daviess3

My sil went into labour 430am she woke other half at 5am they picked her mum up at 530am got to hospital for 6 her waters went in the car on the way! She got in delivery suite 625am he was born 626am! She hadn't even made it to the bed she had him by the side the midwife had to catch him as she said she was pushing an one push was out!!!! 
2 hour labour 1st baby!! Can be so easy girls! X


----------



## filipenko32

Haha look at lexi!! She is SO cute!!! Those are gorgeous pics Hun. 
Oh yes, well I am going to simply sneeze and my baby will be out, you'll see ladies :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Glad you are ok tuckie that sounds horrible try and rest as much as you can over the next few days.

Welcome new ladies - as you can see this is one lucky thread and I hope it is for you too.

Lee do u have a scan today? Got everything crossed as always. Look at you and pad in 2nd tri whooohooo!! 

Kat pics of nursery please!

Fili lots of water and orange juice! I have a sore throat too....started last night :0(

Davies Lexi is so adorable I love those chubby cheeks! Wow your sil labour sounds like a dream, great choice of name too haha!

Been following the news in the US re hurricane sandy hope all my American friends on here and their family's stay safe it looks awful hugs xxx

AFM A has been given medication for silent reflux he has been in a lot of pain when feeding for about a week now, arching his back, screaming and squirming and even started refusing his bottle so I took him to the docs. Apparently reflux is even more common in premmies. So far so good I hate seeing my boy in pain.


----------



## bumpyplease

A couple of pics of my chubba!

Pics deleted


----------



## filipenko32

Aww gorgeous bumps!! I hope the reflux settles soon! :nope:


----------



## Abi 2012

Beautiful babies girls they look like there thriving and so healthy I want a cuddle makes me want Noah here faster.. Well not too fast hope the next 8 weeks goes quick! :)


----------



## girlinyork

You all have such GORGEOUS babies. Makes me soooooo broody :)


----------



## sara1

Bumpy, Davies- Thanks for posting the beautiful pictures of Lexi and Alfie... They both seem to be thriving!


----------



## Mrskg

Phew had loads to catch up on Ill def miss someone so I'll say sorry now x

welcome beautifuld an girlinyork x

Pad I def say it's normal unfortunately not for me I'm still sick now an again but my sil is 17 weeks an she gets no symptoms how lucky is she x :hugs: for today I know it'll drag waiting for tomorrow x

Happy v day fitzy x

Lee good luck today Can't wait for update x

Mom2 sending eviction vibes your way x

Abi sorry your wee one playing up :hugs: 

Mrsmig hop edie feeling better for peppa pig world x I never even knew there was one had a look but a bit to far away for us x

Gorgeous pics Davies an bumpy x

Kat you off to the beach today ... I'm not jealous in the slightest :rofl:

Wookie great to see you popping back in x

Fili hope you feel better soon x 

Sorry that's all my preggo brain can remember x :wave:to everyone I've missed x

Afm V day today :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Happy V day mrskg :)


----------



## LeeC

On my way to hospital now, was really excited but now nerves are creeping in again. Please be ok bubba. Will update ASAP.


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG, HAPPY V DAY. Woo Hoo xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Wow, Lee. 10 angels - sending you tons of luck and baby dust x


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Lee x text me when your out xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy vday fitzy and mrskg!!!! Fantabulous milestone!! 

Virtually holding your hand and praying for you lee!

I just had a peek at the front page (hearty thankyou for still keeping this up to date!) and it brought a tear to my eye seeing how many beautiful rainbows have been born when we have all suffered so much heartache. And we will soon have a load more I'm soo excited xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee...lots of positive vibes sweetie

Pad..you too for tomorrow

Kat...looking hot as ever and I'm still getting bum bleeds :dohh:

Davies..Lexi is gorgeous :cloud9:

Bumpy...glad you got meds and he's a cutie :cloud9:

Tuckie..hope you recover quickly :hugs:

Fitzy and mrsk...congrats on V day :yipee:

Abi,.hopevthibfs improve with Josh

Sara...you think hubby is shitting it now...wait til she's here :rofl:

Mom...is G here yet?

Welcome new ladies and lots of sticky rainbow :dust:

Balls...minds gone blank

Oh just...how're you?

Pink...enjoy mat leave?

Lexi...how long you got?

Wookie...you ok?

Can't remember who asked about doppler but sonline B is fantastic...highly recommend it :thumbup:

Well Louis is 11 weeks and four days...he found his thumb the other day and has slept through the night too :wohoo:

XxX
 



Attached Files:







C363AD52-9113-466D-8535-A45FAB133E4D-13971-00001671547A07E8.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abi 2012

Just too let u all know I have just been to docs as had blurred vision and numbness and swelling In my hands and feet my blood pressure is high and I have protein in my urine also been getting headaches think I have pre eclampsia again gotta go to hospital tomorrow at 9 am tO be checked again will keep you all informed! Scary times :( xxx


----------



## LeeC

That's me back, was very short and sweet today, baby is fine but was very lazy today and was having a morning nap, we gave it a prod as it was upside down and it swam away lol... poor little bubba.
Was lovely to see it again though, warms my heart.


----------



## LeeC

Abi, hope everything is ok tomorrow xxx.


----------



## Abi 2012

Lee-Glad everything's ok Hun :) congrats!!! and me too Hun I'm sure it will be fine just a bit nerve racking is all . Will write tomorrow after hospital x


----------



## fitzy79

Great to hear Babs is fine Lee...in my early scans I used to drink OJ about half hr before scan to make sure Itsy moved!! 

Abi, scary stuff re eclampsia...hope it can be controlled and everything is ok tomorrow! Did you have it on your first pregnancy too?? 

Lexie, Alfie and Louis are just the most beautiful little rainbows...We may be biased but I def think babies being born in this thread are cuter than cute!! 

Mrs KG, happy V Day my bump twin...can't believe it!


----------



## Abi 2012

Yep fitzy had it with Josh too hopefully they will be able to control it somehow will have to see what happens now xx


----------



## Abi 2012

baby noah being a fidget! excuse eastenders commentary in the back ground lol 

https://s1248.photobucket.com/album...2C-9361-5182CF1BF437-259-000000DFE953C826.mp4


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: abi hope everything ok tomorrow x

Lee I know I've said in text but I'm absolutely delighted for you happydance:

Fitzy it's surreal eh! X


----------



## Raptasaur

Happy V day Fitzy and MrsKG

Abi you poor thing, that sounds awful. I hope they can control it for you, good luck tomorrow :hugs:

Welcome Beautiful!

Mrs hope you all enjoy Peppa Pig World and Edie is firing on all cylinders. I really must take my little girl who is 4 and a half. All my friends who have been have loved it, well their kids have. 

Lee :happydance: for a great scan. 

Gorgeous rainbow baby photos, they are just scrumptious. I'm amazed you new mums find time to come on here!

Pad thinking about you for tomorrow :hugs:. Enjoy the relatively symptom free life of second tri. Next up is feeling the baby move :happydance:.

Kat I've moved to the country so not near a good yoga centre anymore. Just swimming and Pilates for me for now. Good for you keeping up your ocean dips. I guess pg keeps you thatnlittle bit warmer so you can forgo the wetsuit. 

Mom2 hope G is on her way.

Hi to everyone else :thumbup:

Afm appointment at St Marys tomorrow morning. Still tired and sick and sore boobs so hoping that means my splodge is still growing. Going by myself as hubbie can't take the time off to come to London with me. He'll come to the next one we have locally which will probably be next week. Just a little bit nervous...
And I can vent on here. I hate the first trimester!!!!!!!!! It's like having the hangover from hell without the great night out to look back upon fondly....I am seriously wishing away the next four or five weeks until I can start feeling human again.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee :wohoo: :wohoo: wonderful news, always reassuring to see baby!! Mine was dopey at 15 weeks lol, I wanted a good profile pic and he wasn't having it!


Abi :hug: everything will be ok Hun, at least they are monitoring you and they know, that's the important thing! Scary tho :hugs: 

Never, Louis is sooo cute :cloud9: I hope you're ok xxx

Good luck rapt!


----------



## heart tree

Lee, this is the most amazing news to wake up to! Wonderful, wonderful!

Abi, good luck tomorrow honey. I'll be stalking for updates.

Mrskg and Fitzy, happy V day! What a milestone!

Good luck tomorrow Rap.

Welcome new ladies!

Andrea, that is the cutest picture of Louis! Love that he found his thumb. Delilah prefers her index and middle fingers. I'll have to get a picture of it. Soooo cute! 

I love all of our rainbow babies. It's definitely heartwarming to look at the front page and see how many were born in the past year. We have so many more coming. Ahem...Mom2? 

A reminder to the new ladies, if you have gotten to the point in your pregnancy where you see a heartbeat, please PM me and I'll add you to the front page. 

Poor Delilah caught my cold and isn't well. On top of it, she is supposed to get vaccinations today. We'll go see the doctor, but I might wait until next week to get her jabs. This is her first illness. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you, ladies, for all the well-wishes! I haven't had a chance to catch up, but wanted to give you and update on Gloriana. 
Went to the doc yesterday with hubby. Doc said she couldn't be more ready, she's very low and in position! My cervix is 3cm dilated, but still very long. Of course I had the world's longest cervix to begin with (6.9cm) so I shouldn't be surprised. Doc called over the hospital, at our request, to see if they would induce me right away, but they were booked up. I had lots of contractions yesterday so hubby and I stayed in town near the hospital, but they never got strong enough. :nope:
So induction is scheduled for Wednesday morning at 8am. I feel MUCH better about it this time. My cervix is ready, my baby is in position, everything is ready. Plus I won't need the cytotec, which is what I was scared of. He'll just put me on pitocin (which is how my other inductions went) and when the contractions get strong he'll give me my epidural! Then he'll break my water and baby will come! 
So... today is my last day of pregnancy, ever. Its so strange! Trying to make the most of it and enjoy this time with baby still in my belly.


----------



## cgav1424

Lee - fab news about the scan, hon! Over the moon for you!

Abi - best of luck with everything tomorrow! It's good that if you have pre-eclampsia, they caught it early. :) Fingers crossed all goes well. 

Fitzy and MrsKG - happy V day! What an amazing milestone!

Heart - so sorry Delilah caught your bug. She probably won't get her vaccinations with a cold. So it's a good idea to wait until next week. I hope she feels better. It's heart-wrenching when they're sick. 

Never - So cute! My eldest sucked on his middle and ring finger and my DD used a binky until the "binky fairy" came and took them to babies who needed them. 

Rap - good luck tomorrow! Thinking of you and will be stalking for updates!

Mrs - Even though we're in the States, my daughter loved Peppa Pig! I didn't know there was a whole amusement park themed around the show... she would've loved that! Unfortunately, now she's 6 going on 18 and Peppa Pig is a thing of the past. 

Pad - isn't your scan coming up? Keep us updated please. All will be fab with you and your baby girl. :) 

Kat - The only good thing about our unseasonably warm weather is the swimming. We've been able to enjoy some beach weather and some pool time ourselves and it's been lovely! I finally got cleared to start working out again so went for a quick 30 minute swim and 3 mile hike with hubs yesterday. My calves are hurting today, but it felt SO good to be active again! Up next are your yoga videos!

Mom2 - good luck with your induction! I had pitocin with DS and all went well. I had cytotec with DD and it got me from 1-4 cm then stopped working! I refused a second dose and just asked for the pitocin, but my doctor decided to break my waters first and see if that moved me along before he started the pit. It did! Went from 4-10 in a little over an hour! So now my belief is that cytotec is garbage and if I ever have to be induced again... I'll just go with the pitocin. Enjoy your last day of being pregnant and can't wait to see pictures of beautiful Gloriana!

:hi: to anyone I missed and welcome to the new ladies! I'm new too and this thread had been nothing but a source of light, hope, and support in the most difficult first tri.

Afm, 12 weeks today! NT scan on Friday... crapping it like always, but just staying positive and taking this pregnancy one day at a time.


----------



## Mrskg

Heart sorry to hear Delilah not well :hugs: 

Mom2 good luck for a speedy delivery tomorrow x enjoy your very last day of pregnancy x

Cgav good luck for fri x


----------



## filipenko32

Going to do progression pics in a mo!
 



Attached Files:







bumppicnov2012.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 9









nakedbump.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...Im loving all of the updated baby pictures. Such beautiful babies Davies, Bumpy and Never.
I hope I have a super quick labour like your sister in law Davies, how impressive is that.

Lee, such great news again that all was well at your scan. Bet you never thought this would happen.

Mom2, thats good news that your being induced tomorrow, it sounds like everything is as it should be and things just need to be sped up a bit.

Hi to the new people on here, its such good support on here!Your in a good place.

Abi, sorry to hear that your having signs of pre-eclampsia. Quite a few people have said to me that it can still happen anytime before the birth even in teh last week or two so Im watching out for any of those signs you've mentioned. 

Nothing new with me, I only have 5 more shifts to do. I finish up next Thursday..cannot wait. Im so uncomfortable now with my stomach solid and baby still burning against my ribs


----------



## filipenko32

Me-mo is growing! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







bump23weekspic2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









bump_pic_8weeks_3days.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









nakedbump.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## heart tree

Gorgeous Fili!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry little Delilah got your cold Heart :nope: poor little thing.


----------



## Mrskg

Just yay for mat leave starting soon :happydance: 

Fili lovely bump pics x


----------



## filipenko32

Have any of you ladies got an opinion on these? https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...freestanding-crown-drape-and-rod-set-(white)/

We will just have a Moses basket and stand for 4 months till we move you see


----------



## KatM

Morning Ladies!

Lexi,
She is adorable. I love her. You must be so happy.

Bumpy,
Took some nursery pics just for you.
Alfie is so handsome. Sorry he is in pain =(. 

MrsKg,
Happy V-Day!!!! I am so happy for you.
Yes, beach day.

NSN,
bum bleeds, still? Sounds awful.
Yay for Louis sleeping the night and almost 3 months old!

Abi,
:hugs:

Lee,
Yay, your sticky bean is here to stay!!!

Rap,
Swimming and Pilates is great. Light ahead for your appt tomorrow. Update us ASAP. Yes, 1st tri sucks. We have all been through hell with the worry and symptoms.

Heart,
Poor D. Yes, wait on the jabs. They don't like to do them when the baby is ill.

Mom2,
You do have the longest cervix ever! Enjoy your last day of pregnancy ever. Can't wait to see your DD!

CGav,
Good to hear you have been enjoying the weather. I love it.
Wow, you were so active. Good for you hon.
Happy 12 weeks! 1 more till 2nd tri!

Fili,
Love the growing bump hon.

Just,
Thank goodness you only have 5 more shift with the baby pressing you like that.

AFM,
My 34 week bump photos. (Most likely the last of the beach bumps.)
Pics of our wall stickers and the co-sleeper.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, that is really pretty, I like that.
Thats the website where I got my moses basket. I went for this to match my walnut wooden floor:

https://www.preciouslittleone.com/p...wotnot-white-gift-wicker-moses-basket---dark/

Kat, your looking great as always and I also seen those stickers online and thought they were lovely. Its good to see them actually on the wall. I loved teh little owls and the hedgehog etc at the bottom.

MrsKg, congrats on V day I meant to say aswell!


----------



## filipenko32

ohhh that's so lovely Just! Love the contrast between the brown and white, bet that will look stunning. 

Happy V day mrs kg!! :wohoo: :wohoo: time flies on this thread! :yipee: 

Good luck for friday cgav!

Wonderful pics Kat!!


----------



## pink80

Lee - glad all was well :happydance:

Fili & Kat - gorgeous bump pictures ladies, looking lovely!

Beautiful Rainbow Babies :cloud9: They seem to be growing so quickly!

MrsKg - Happy V Day :happydance:

Mom2 - good luck for your induction

AFM - I'm exhausted :sleep: I'm not sleeping well and I'm so uncomfortable most of the time. I've got 4 weeks to go and I feel like time is going so fast! I'm not ready to share my baby with the outside world yet - does that sound horrible ?!? 

xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sorry Fili, I totally forgot to mention your bump pics. You can really see the progression, your looking great!

Pink, I cant actually believe how quickly this is coming around for us due in 4 weeks time...how did that happen! I feel like Im ready for this baby but Im a bit scared aswell.Im guessing its natural!
I hadnt seen you post in a while and was starting to wonder if you'd popped but good to see your still hanging in there!


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Lee fantastic news on your scan!! Did you get any piccies???? where are they??? Must see!!! So pleased for you twinnie!!

MrsK massive congrats on V day!! Wahoooooo!

Fili and Kat lovely bump piccies!

Abi I am so sorry that you are having such a mare... hope the hospital can sort it out for you x

Just wahooo only a few more days til mat leave!

Pink sorry you are in pain... how miserable..

Mom I am pleased they have sorted you out and you will be induced ... that is good news... can't wait to see G!

Lexi and Alfie and Louis are just gorgeous! 

Heart sorry Delilah has her first bug... urghh poor thing x

Will be stalking on Fri for Cgav's news!

AFM... well am trying not to stress and instead think positive... is hard, but I am trying... tomorrow at 11.30 is mine and Pickles next big hurdle. Come on Pickle we can do this!!! Have a wedding at the weekend... Bought a dress in a size larger, thinking i can have it taken in if I am not so big... hmmm there was less taking in that I would have liked... I am an official porker!!!!


----------



## KatM

Pink,
It does not sound horrible at all that you want to keep your LO for yourself. You worked hard for this baby. I'm the opposite... Can't wait for my LO to appear.

Pad,
Keep us updated as soon as you know anything. I'm confidant all is well.

Tuckie,
Feel better hon. Hope you stopped vomiting. Stay hydrated.


----------



## padbrat

OMG Tuckie... so sorry you are feeling so rough and had to go to hospital... you poor thing, are you prone to tummy bugs? At least baby is fine xx Get well soon xxxx

Will do Kat!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pad, best of luck for your scan tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you!

Tuckie, sorry to hear you've been so ill, thats all you need right now. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Just x


----------



## LeeC

Lots to catch up on but in dire need of sleep.

Pad, good luck for tomorrow.

Mom2, good luck also, Gloriana will be making her debut soon.

Will def catch up with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## daviess3

Love Moses fili can't believe how far u r bumps gorg xx

Kat gorgeous an stunning as ever x

Mom good luck Tom Hun xx

Lee fab news Hun soooo pleased best news all week u deserve this Hun x

Heart sorry d is poorly x

Bumps Alfie's gorg xx

Happy milestone days ladies an v day sooo important enjoy it xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow lots going on today!

Fili and Kat you are both looking great! Kat love the stickers they look so cute!
Mrsm how was pepper pig world? My niece is obsessed I might take her next summer for her 3rd birthday!
Tuckie hope you are feeling better
Abi wow I hope you are ok keep us posted
Heart sorry Delilah is feeling unwell
Nsn love that pic of Louis sucking his thumb adorable!
Hi to everyone else pink, just, mrskg, lee, cgav etc etc
Mom2 thinking of you lots and can't wait to hear that Gloriana is here!
Good luck for tomorrow Pad x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili and kat- love the bump pics! And kat- awesome yoga videos. 
Mom2- good luck! Sounds like she will be here soon 

Lee- so happy for you- get any pics?

Pad- thinking about you and stalking for update tomorrow- bet you get a cute pic!

Abi- you are close too, so many soon to be mommies, I can't believe the time flew so fast

Nsn- love the pic- Dylan sucks his thumb now too! And Ava sucks her 2-3 fingers (I used to suck my pointer and middle finger) so they don't even take pacis anymore

Davies- hi! teething already? Have new pics? 

Heart- sucks you both got sick! Could've predicted it though! Again, we have similar stuff going on. They said mine had bronchiolitis. Ava's cough is almost gone and Dylan is almost all better too. I just have a little stuffy nose left. But it was full sore throat and all, poor babies. 
Fili and tuckie- hope you feel better too!

Hi to everyone. I read maybe 80% of the posts...but nice to see newer girls on here too!


I have pics to post at some point.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh so much to catch up on!!!
Tuckie, hope you feel better soon. 
Mom2, it's all happening tomorrow! How exciting, can't wait for an update. 
Abi hope they get that pre eclampsia under control for you. It's a horrible thing. 
Just, enjoy maternity leave! Get as much rest as you can. 
Fili, lovely pictures, you are looking fab. Moses basket looks lovely and a great price. Edie only fitted into hers for 4 months anyway. 
Davies the photos are adorable. Edie loved the one of the two babies together. She kept asking to see it. Lexi is so yummy!
Bumpy I hope they get the reflex sorted soon, Alfie is sooo gorgeous. 
NSN, good to see you, enjoying seeing the photos of Louis on Facebook. I've been a crap journal stalker lately. 
Kat, looking fabulous as always. If I laid on a beach in a bikini at the moment I'd be in danger of someone harpooning me. 
Pink, 4 weeks left! I know how you feel, I'm so excited about this baby but I sort of font want the pregnancy to end. 
Cgav, good luck for the scan on Friday. I'm sure it will be just fine. 
Pad, sweetie, will be thinking of you tomorrow too. 
Lee, pleased your scan went well, so pleased. My monkey was fast asleep at my 12 week scan too. 
Heart, hope Delilah is better soon. It's horrible when they are poorly. 
MrsK happy V day!! How awesome is that!!!
Sara hope the swollen legs feel a bit better today. 
Fitzy, Girlinyork, Melfy and everyone else hi. We had a great day at Peppa world, although Edie still isn't on great form and would have probably been better off going a different week but it couldn't be helped. I am shattered, totally exhausted. Starting to feel massive as well. When I sit down I look just like Buddha.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopeful, just missed your post. Looking forward to seeing photos.


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie sorry I missed your post for some reason! That's awful Hun, thinking about you and wishing you well :hugs: 

Mrs mig I loved your pics on fb!! Glad it was a great day with Peppa Pig! My niece loves that too, she was pacing up and down past the tv when she was at our house 2 weeks ago and she couldn't take her eyes of the tv, up and down she went for five minutes not looking where she was going until she stumbled! I've got it all on video. She's 16 months now and my 4 yr old nephew also enjoys it. 

Hopeful I hope you all get better soon too!! Poor D and A with sore throats :nope: I'd love to see pics of them bet they're just adorable! Are you feeling good now? 

... It's this season I think, i know so many people who are Ill, hopefully it will settle down soon. I still feel very ropey, can't breathe as my nose is so stuffy and coughing all night long - hubs sleeps in the spare room lol due to my coughing and snoring. 

Pad good luck Hun but again I have a great feeling for you! Hang in there, these hurdles are stressful I know xxx

Mrs migg I feel huge too! :rofl: about your beach comment.


----------



## hopeful23456

Fili- an opinion on the drape over the bassinet? Or to put a drape or not?


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
I hope things have gotten a little less rough sleep-wise at home. Yes, please post pics. I LOVE seeing all the rainbow babies.

MissMigg,
Like Fili, I also laughed at your harpoon comment. I know it is not true since I just saw your slim looking bump a week or two ago. Yay for a good day at Peppa world even though Edie wasn't feeling 100%. Did you get any pics? Please post when you are less exhausted.

Mom2,
Good luck with the induction.


----------



## Abi 2012

Mom 2- good luck today Hun with the induction!! :) 
Just - enjoy you maternity Leave Hun 
Fili- lovely bump!! :) 
Heart- sorry That Delilah is poorly not nice at all watching your child when 
they are Ill hugs xxx 
Afm- gonna get sorted now ready to send Josh with my sil while I go to hospital feeling a lil better today let's hope it stays that way :)
Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Pad....pink sticky rainbow :dust: for you

Mom2...good luck with induction

Abi..hope you have good news today

Thanks for all the lovely comments about Louis :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## LeeC

Pad, update us all as soon as you can. I will be awaiting your good news.


----------



## Mrskg

Thinking of you today pad :hugs: x


----------



## girlinyork

The ladies in this thread have such gorgeous bumps and babies. I'm jealous


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You will too. Are you on any extra meds this time?


----------



## girlinyork

Progesterone and baby aspirin. My gp also demanded I take extra vitamin D :/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you got high dose folic acid? I have some left over if you want it.


----------



## Abi 2012

Just a quick update .. Bp bk to norm today protein in urine has got worse baby monitoring was fine his heartbeat was good and also movements he is measuring a week smaller but midwife said that's nothing to worry about waiting on blood results to come back now will update when I know more xxx 
Good luck today pad xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh yes, I am! My gp prescribed it. Forgot about that. Thanks for the offer though :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased to hear that Abi.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ten minutes till Pads appointment. Sending lots and lots of positivity.


----------



## Raptasaur

Baby still growing. Measuring 8 weeks and 2 days. They found a subchorionic haemotoma though which is bigger than the baby! Apparently you just have to wait for your body to reabsorb it. I've got St Mary's to sign me over to local care so will be very happy to avoid the smells of london and the blinking waiting times at a
busy central London hospital. Trying to feel upbeat but still seeing a lot of worry to come...


----------



## Abi 2012

Well they have said I have to see them twice weekly ... And got to see a consultant on the 12th of nov got low iron so they put me on iron tabs just got home time to relax
Pad- hope everything's ok? 
Rapt- glad baby is doing good xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Rapt good news baby is ok and I hope that sch absorbs soon, did u have any bleeding with that I can't remember, my memory is awful ATM. Also good you got a new clinic as st Mary's is HORRIFIC!! I had rows with those people and I am the most mild mannered person ever. But they pushed me to the limit, in the interest of my bp I won't go there! 

Abi that's good news baby is ok! I'm so glad they're monitoring you closely if the protein is increasing. Is there any way you can take it more easy, I know you work a lot. When do you take leave? How you getting on with your DS? :hugs: we are all here for you Hun. 

Pad - I'm nervous but really confident for you, please post as soon as you can we are jellies enough on here!!



Hopeful I was wondering if drapes were ok / safe / necessary - don't want baby getting dusty just being left out in a Mose's basket lol!! feel like he needs some coziness! What do you think? 

Girl in NY welcome Hun I know you from the Migster's journal. You will get there I promise it's just a matter of when, things seem to be going well for you ATM, hang in there.

First tri ladies the first tri is emotionally crippling to say the least. Hang in there, women who mc DO go on to have successful take home babies!!

Afm heartburn 24/7 boooo! And a new thing - pins and needles in my tummy!! :saywhat: anyone else? And I can't believe I'm nearly 30 weeks :wohoo: happier about this milestone than any other time I think!!


----------



## padbrat

Am just back! This baby must feel the love from you all... that is all I can say! 

All went well... although the sonographer said I was difficult to scan as the ultrasound doesn't seem to transmit very well through me lol. So the initial nuchal measurement was 1.5 and then she measured a little further down the spine and said it was 1.8 and that was completely normal! Of course baby was as usual refusing to pose.... was far more interested in her feet and looking at us!! So again more weird alien piccies and no nice profile shot lol. She showed us her spine nicely and her skull and stomach, but would not turn for us for a piccy!! 

Sonographer said that in fact I was a little ahead of my 13w 3d measurements by a few days.... but there was no point in changing the EDD at this stage... am so pleased she is growing so well! 

In the first piccy she has her most frightening Halloween mask on just to scare you all!

Apparently I can call them tomorrow for my risk results....

I was just sad that my Hubby couldn't see her... but also blissfully happy!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31 - 13w 3d.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7









2012-10-31 - 13w3d.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## padbrat

Rap... I feel your nerves chick... I think it is a great idea to go local chick. I have to say so far GRH have been fab in their care for me... and Karen Easton is absolutely brilliant. When are you next there? I am in on the 19th Nov.. would be funny if you were there at the same time!

Abi I am so pleased you are being monitored so closely! I hope they get it under control for you x

Fili.. you are a jelly.... I was a complete wreck! lol


----------



## Mrskg

Pad :cloud9: :happydance: absolutely delighted for you xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Rap :happydance: great news so happy for you xxx


----------



## LeeC

Pad, wet myself with excitement there. I am mad busy with work today but just had to quickly check in on you twinnie. 
Lovely lovley lovely pics, just beautiful. My little snug bug was being exactly the same.
Promise I will get mine on later when I have a proper catch up and you will see a proper spooky halloween scan pic lol... These babies are clever huh!
Mwahhhhh x.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and Rap obviosuly delighted for you too, great news on 8.2, I had a couple of heavy bleeds and I got lots of advice off everyoneonhere re. SCH, you could probs look back and see but I'm sure a few had them and can give you peace of mind. 
Congratulations huni, it's a good week on here. Did you get a pic? :)


----------



## filipenko32

FANTASTIC news pad!! :wohoo: I REALLY doubt that there's anything wrong with little padlet as she wouldn't really grow so well I don't :cloud9: you'll be feeling kicks before you know it! :cloud9: also don't worry about scan pics and ease of seeing her etc, I threw several hissy fits about not having a good pic and made hubs fork out for private scans until I got one :wacko: I am such a pushy mum already lol! Me'mo was stubborn for a long time though.


----------



## pink80

Great news Pad :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Mwahahahahaa Lee... had to confess I was laughing at you wetting yourself so much that I think I may have too! Hahhaha... we really are twinnies!!!!

Fili I am so pleased that it is not just me! I think I am going to do a collage of all of my scan piccies so I can see the progression... may even put it on a canvas if all goes well! Awww bless MeMo is shy too!

Pink thanks so much hun xxx How are you feeling now?

Thank you MrsK! I think I have scan piccy jealousy! I want a lovely picture like yours! LOL


----------



## Neversaynever

Scuse my language but.....Pad fucking hell girl get in there :wohoo: I am so so so chuffed for you lovely :hugs:

Rap...my friend IRL had a really bad bleed and a SCH at 8 weeks...she gave birth to her boy two weeks ago. Have faith and hope :hugs:

Abi...are they going to get you to do a 24 hour urine collection to monitor your protein levels?

Fili...can you believe you are almost three quarters the way through??

XxX


----------



## padbrat

Mwahahaa NSN! You crack me up! Have to say am feeling fairly chuffed myself! LOL


----------



## Abi 2012

Never- apparently they don't do them anymore they can do it with 1 urine sample so they are sending that off for testing I'm guessing I'll get results from that on Tuesday when I go bk to hospital x


----------



## hopeful23456

pad - super happy for you! love the pics!!!!

fili - i wouldn't do drapes as they say you should have air circulation around the baby

the pic where they are both sleeping is when they were really sick.
the pumpkin pic is a happy halloween to everyone! she was fussing so much when I took the pic....I have to retake it ;)


----------



## fitzy79

Raptasaur said:


> Baby still growing. Measuring 8 weeks and 2 days. They found a subchorionic haemotoma though which is bigger than the baby! Apparently you just have to wait for your body to reabsorb it. I've got St Mary's to sign me over to local care so will be very happy to avoid the smells of london and the blinking waiting times at a
> busy central London hospital. Trying to feel upbeat but still seeing a lot of worry to come...

Rap, I had a subchorionic hematoma diagnosed at 8 weeks after a very big bleed during which I was sure I had lost the baby. Mine was 3cm in size and caused spotting and some red bleeding off and on up until 16 weeks. I was worried the whole time but scans showed it was getting smaller albeit slowly. No sign if it at 20 week scan...don't know if it reabsorbed or everything else had gotten bigger so wasn't seen. Bottom line..I'm still here with a growing bump so think positive!! Are you on heparin?? I was taken off it when had first big bleed.


----------



## filipenko32

Andrea :rofl: :rofl: you crack me up xxx yes I know 3/4 :shock: I think the reason 30 weeks is my major milestone is because whenever ladies are 30 weeks on here, they no sooner have their babies! I think these next few months are going to go fast! Xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

rap - heart had a bleed too and probably a few others. i follow a blog where the girls bled tons all the time! and had perfectly healthy twins 5 months ago. she was super worried the whole time as she was PAL too. but it all turned out ok :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Pad, fantastic news...I just love seeing all the little Rainbows fighting the odds and proving time and again that miracles DO happen!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful look how big they are now!! They are just absolute gorgeousness!! Thanks for posting them! Xxx

And yes that is a very good point about the drapes.


----------



## padbrat

Awww Hope they are gorgeous! You must be exhausted looking after twins!

Hahhaa Fitzy... long may it continue eh!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hopeful...they are just gorgeous :cloud9: are you finding it any easier?

Abi...thats bullshit..I had two 24 hour urine collections when I was in hospital so I would ask them if you can do one. One lot of piss isn't enough to give an accurate reading :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Embo78

Hopeful they're gorgeous hunny :)

Pad... So so happy for you girl :)

Happy Halloween from Max....
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/B1E18965-1FBC-4692-B004-A613A17FBAD2-52609-00001F71DEE77B06.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Aww happy halloween max!! So cute!!


----------



## Abi 2012

Hopeful They are just gorgeous!!! 
Embo max is such a cute little pumpkin!! 
Nsn I will be sure to have words with the midwife Friday in that case! Thanks for the info xxx.


----------



## filipenko32

Keeping my eBay eye on a nursery chair! One that rocks and reclines :cloud9: my sister said these chairs send mummies to sleep only! Haha. That's maybe why she won't part with hers!


----------



## filipenko32

mrs mig did you get any side effects from the whooping cough vaccine? I had it this morning. I was feeling ropey anyway (doc said it was still ok to have as I don't have a fever) but I am feeling a bit delirious


----------



## Mrskg

Lol pad that's my 20 weeks scan pic I'm sure you'll get one just like it very soon x

Hopeful they are gorgeous x

Embo max looks soooooo cute x 

Happy Halloween everyone x


----------



## KatM

Morning Ladies. An overall happy day on the board.

Abi,
It's good that your BP went down.

Rap,
Great news hon! Many girls here had blood clots and even serious bleeds. I assume that means complete pelvic rest for you. It's so hard not to worry.

Fili,
Yay for 30 weeks! I consider it 7 weeks away to full-term. I don't want to go to 40 weeks. So, you only have 7.5 weeks to full-term. At 36 weeks, they don't stop you here, so really 6 more weeks.

Pad,
YAAAAAY!!!! What wonderful news. Your little girl is doing so great. Congrats and enjoy.

Hopeful,
They are scrumptious!!!

Embo,
Adorable Pumpkin Cutie!!!

Hi Sara, Tuckie, Missmigg, MrsKg, Mom2 and baby, Bumpy, Heart, and everyone else.

AFM,
I have a yeastie. My garlic suppository seems to have cured it in a day, but will leave in the garlic for an additional day just in case. 
DH and I will be going to sushi and then the world's largest outdoor Halloween party in West Hollywood (the gay area of LA). I love going to this event because a lot of the Hollywood costume people go all out with their movie-set grade costumes. It is a LOT of walking, so I hope we can park relatively close.


----------



## filipenko32

I know West Hollywood Kat, we stayed in a hotel there once! My hubs didn't realise it was the gay area and he went out for a run with no top on and he does have a 6 pack! He came back a bit flustered saying men were whistling at him and some were even dancing in windows!! :rofl: i'll never forget his face. He ran back faster than the speed he set off with! I can imagine that party would be great fun! Me and hubs are going to collect a mose's basket stand - not so glam lol!


----------



## hopeful23456

cute pic embo!!!!

kat - i've been to that party before..parade too right? super cool


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Pad, that is the best news that everythings looking well!

Hopeful, the twins are such cuties, they are beautiful.

Embo, Max is just adoreable too. I cant believe how quick the time is passing now since your babies were born.

Fili, I too got the whooping cough vaccine two weeks ago and was fine afterwards except my injection site went really swollen and itchy almost like a bee sting for a week. I got the flu in one arm and whooping cough in the other.
I too have been looking at glider chairs on Ebay, Im undecided whether to get one but thought it would be perfect for night time feeds. So we can take turns in taking the baby through to its nursery and feed it so as not to disturb the other person sleeping.

Kat, that halloween party sounds like fun.

We've had several kids round the door so far...where are the manners these days. I dont think one of them had said thanks!


----------



## sara1

Pad- What wonderful wonderful news! :happydance: I'm really over the moon for you! I love your alien pictures too. 

Rapt- I also had a SCH diagnosed at about 8 weeks which was just over 2 cm in length. I never had any bleeding from it and by my NT scan at 12 weeks it was almost completely resolved. I know it's hard, but try not to worry... it's super common.

Abi- I'm glad to hear they're keeping a close eye on you. Try to take it easy if you can... delegate a few more laborious things to your dh or friends, don't shy away from asking for a little help. When do you go on mat leave?

Kat- I'm jealous, that sounds like a blast! Reminds me of Gay pride in New York's central park... Not Halloween of course, but you'd never know the difference with the costumes people were wearing! Make sure you take it easy on all the walking though! Glad the garlic did the trick. Btw- your nursery looks beautiful!

Tuckie- How are you feeling hun? You really have had a tough time of it with these stomach bugs... hope you're feeling better and getting plenty of fluids and rest!
Hopeful, Embo- LOVE the pics!!!!!!!!!!! please keep em coming! 

Mrskg- Happy (belated) V day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mom2- Hoping you've got Gloriana in your arms right now. Update please!!!

Afm- Feel like baby may have dropped as I'm experiencing quite a bit of pelvic pain and more lightning crotch than usual. Otherwise all is well... I'm bored silly and counting the days :)


----------



## Abi 2012

im on maternity leave now but its half term so have my boy at home till next week but its ok will try relax as much as i can got my nan over tomorrow so she will help out!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What a happy Halloween it's been!
Pad, that's the prettiest Halloween face I've ever seen! Congratulations. This really is awesome news. I've said it before, but it really is heartwarming and truly awe inspiring to have you and Lee come this far after all you have been through. I love the hope this thread can give to other ladies that have been through hell. 
Raptasaur, same goes for you. Congrats, hope the pesky sch disappears soon. 
Fili I had no side effects from the whooping cough vaccine at all. My arm was sore from the flu one but that's all. 
Kat, enjoy the night. It sounds amazing! 
Thanks Embo and Hopeful for posting photos of those gorgeous babies! Love love love them!
Afm, had the raging hump with Mark this morning, had a terrible nights sleep, got up early with Edie and really didn't want to go on the day out he had planned. I knew he would get a monk on when I said I wanted to stay at home and of course he did. Anyway I ended up going, even though I'm full of cold and exhausted because I couldn't sleep from snoring and I just wanted to go back to bed. Anyway we had a pleasant day once I stopped feeling so grouchy! We are going home tomorrow, I'm working the weekend and looking forward to next week when mark is back at work, my stepson is back at his mums, and I can get my routine back to normal again. 
I lifted my daughter earlier and she brought her knees up sharply and kneed my bump. I hope she hasn't hurt the baby.


----------



## tuckie27

Whew! Loads to catch up on. I think I read all the way back but I doubt I'll remember it all or respond to every one of you so forgive me! 

Marls- thanks for all the lovely photos of your rainbows! I especially love seeing all the little ones in costumes on fb too! :) 

Girlinyork, beautiful, wicked- welcome! Congrats on your bfps! You have found an amazing thread here full of support! 

Mom2- you are bringing your LO into the world today!!! Congrats!!! Another rainbow for our front page! :happydance: 

MrsK/Fitzy- happy belated VDay! 

Lee- yay on a great scan! :)

Abi- boo to preeclampsia :/

Cgav- happy belated 12 weeks! 

Fili- lovely bumps hun! Sorry you were ill also :hugs:

Heart- sorry you and D are unwell :hugs: hope you're both feeling better.

Kat- looking stunning in your beach shots as always. Love the wall stickers too! Have fun at the parade :) take it easy though!

MrsM- now I'm very curious about this peppa pig character! I'm glad you & Edie had a good time :)

Pink- I don't think it's weird you aren't ready to 'share' your LO with the world. Parl is crazy and sometimes what we feel doesn't make sense, but its still valid. I'm the opposite though, I can't wait to meet ours :)

Pad- :happydance: great news!!!! 

Rap- good news on your scan too. And don't worry too much about the sch, there were a couple of Marls here that had that too and bled red and everything and still went on to have their lovely bubs :)

Sara- ooh yay for dropping! I think I dropped a week or so ago. I too feel that heavy pressure :/ I hope these next few weeks aren't too boring for you. Have you been getting any bursts of energy to nest? Mine come in waves...

:wave: just, nsn ....Glad to see all you girls dropping in too! :)

Thanks for all the get well wishes ladies :hugs: I'm finally feeling better from the stomach bug. So far this pregnancy, I've had 1 cold and 2 stomach bugs! I guess it's true what they say about the babies getting all our immunity...Well, now that's over I'm getting contractions in my back!!! I noticed them last night & they were more frequent this morning. They aren't regular or getting closer together or anything but I'm definitely keeping an eye on them. It feels very painful, pulsating, burning-like and is rhythmic. I remember feeling something similar with my 1st loss when I was pushing. My mom says I gave her back labor :dohh:


----------



## KatM

Fili,
I LOL and shared with DH. That is hilarious. I can imagine your DH being scared and confused.

Hopeful,
No parade that I remember. You might be thinking of the gay pride festival which, like Sara said in NY, is very similar. All the guys dress in costume then too. The Halloween festival just has all the straight people in the mix with Hollywood grade costumes.

Just,
That is awful to hear about the lack of manners. How bloody ungrateful!

Sara,
What are you doing with your time? Are you at peace with taking it easy? Are you allowed to bake and shop?

MrsMigg,
Mark is so unthoughtful sometimes. You are pregnant and exhausted. Glad you made the best of it and had a pleasant day. I'm looking forward to you getting your normal life back as well. From everything I read, your baby is well protected and getting a kick from an older sibling is fine. If you feel like it was traumatic kick, call the Dr to be sure.

Tuckie,
It sounds like you are going into the early stages of labor or pre-labor. Please keep us posted. I am sooooo excited for you. You are pretty much full-term, so no worries there.


----------



## padbrat

OMG I just did the biggest reply and BnB ate it!! Grrrrr... 

Tuckie... are you in labour? I may sound like a dufus... but... OMG, if you are and Mom's Baby G comes today... and then Sara's bump has dropped....we could have a lovely rush of beautiful babies!!

Embo Max is the most gorgeous lil pumpkin I have ever seen... ever!!!

Kat that sounds like a fab night... however, take it easy on the walking OK.

MrsM there is nothing worse than feeling like rubbish and full of a cold and having to leave your bed! However, you soldiered on! Well done x

Abi... strong words to your MW I think!

Fili.. 7.5 wks to M Day! WOW

Rap I had a bleed too at 7 wks... was convinced it was all over, but no there baby was on the scan... lovely HB!

Just I know exactly what you mean... I have had hordes of them round.. not a one of them said thanks... apart from a cute lil fairy who wished me happt Halloween!

Thanks all for your lovely comments on my weird lil alien! I keep telling her she has more people rooting for her from all round the world then she will ever know and Mummy is very grateful to them all xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/5B84AFB4-BFFB-4A09-BD96-19DBFCAD987E-314-000000229FFBCC2C.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1A45BF67-541D-4F43-AFD2-BBE6EE2CE55B-314-000000229B10D623.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/179006FF-12A1-4B58-AA7E-248B81C0D7A0-314-00000022976E1E65.jpg
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/774A1448-0343-4D7F-8B44-7291838E67B8-314-00000022933725A3.jpg
A few photos from Peppa Pig world! A couple more to follow. The one where she is looking at the person in the suit, that was so funny. "Peppa and George" appeared on this balcony and were mobbed by tots like an insane version of the Beatles or something.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/CDE1F157-A029-4654-8DDC-99FF1ABACA2A-314-000000228E2EE29F.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/108DD7F3-55FC-46C2-A396-4738BCADFACB-314-0000002289AF1D5B.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/853FC238-DB27-4438-9DAE-B710279C02A4-314-0000002284F9F4E2.jpg
I love the one of her and her brother. When he is not being a typical big brother and trying to wind her up they are so cute together.


----------



## sara1

Mismig- Love the Peppa pig shots... especially the first pic with the 2 of you! and the one of her and Mark on the green monster. She's got an amazing smile!

Kat- Basically I'm reading, watching downloaded stuff on my laptop, cooking and napping. I've started cooking meals and freezing them for the first days after we get home from the hospital so I can just nuke them in the microwave (I'll have to go buy a microwave this weekend :haha:)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my god Tuckie I wonder if this is it! Keep us posted wont you?
Kat, yes he can be a thoughtless git sometimes but he does have his good points. Some days I don't see so much of them though!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m- edie is beautiful hun lovely pics looks like she enjoyed her time a pp world! lol glad you enjoyed your day out even though your not feeling great and im sure the baby is fine hun try not to worry to much just keep an eye on movement for now xx

tuckie- maybe your gonna hve bubba soon oooh how exciting! hope the contractions arent to painful for you though! lots of love xxx

sara- not too much longer now! i keep getting lightning crutch bad too :/ xx

afm- josh has gone trick or treating with his dad in his scooby doo outfit! lol giving me a little time to relax and come on b&b lol feeling shattered today was a long day but im feeling very happy with the care they have planned! think its great that there gnna look after me so closely is a relief! 

how is everyone else doing???


----------



## tuckie27

Pad- what a cute little alien baby you have! As you can see, my avatar is still an alien pic from our LO's early days :haha: I just thought it was sooo cute! So happy for you! :) 

Kat- I think there is a parade...my friend that lives down there was just bitching on fb about how she has to drive through W. Hollywood parade traffic to get home :haha: 

MrsM- sorry you and mark had a 'hump'...I thought you meant something else at first :rofl: this is where Brit terms and American terms get confusing! Loved your pictures! Edie is adorable :)

Sara- making meals and freezing them?!? You are so on top of things. I'm jealous! I guess I'm still feeling weak because I don't have the energy to even cook!

Abi- you should post a pic of him in his little scooby doo costume! We live so far out in the sticks that no kids will be coming by in their cute little costumes so I've got to see them in here & fb for my fix :)

Ladies, I don't know of this is the start of labor or what, but back contractions HURT! And this is definitely new. They were worse in my sleep this morning...kept waking up in agony. I've been timing them and they're all anywhere from 30 secs-90 secs long but vary widely in time between and intensity. Generally, the longer lasting ones feel more intense! 

Stalking for mom2's update!


----------



## Abi 2012

if he doesnt go straight to bed when he gets in ill take a pic and post it later! still waiting for him to come back though! lol x


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- A good friend of mine had a few days of intermittent contractions before the full onset of labour... For her they started at night, and would abate each the morning. They do say that back labour is a strong indicator that things are progressing. Have you spoken to your midwife about it?


----------



## tuckie27

I left a message with my Dr's assistant, which I think is the closest thing to a midwife I have here in the US, with traditional medical care. I keep wondering if it means ill be in labor soon or of it could go on like this for weeks... :shrug:


----------



## KatM

Pad,
I think your original post did go through hon.

MissMigg,
Love all the photos. Edie looks like she is having a blast despite not feeling 100%. It's great that she gets on well with her step brother. Looks like loads of fun and the piggies are so cute. I am sure Mark has his good traits or he would not have landed a catch like you =).

Sara,
Can't believe you don't own a microwave. That let's me know what a serious cook you are. I have been freezing meals as well and buying bulk frozen, organic entrees from our superstores here to nuke.

Tuckie,
For some reason I must miss the parade every single year for over a decade then. It is quite possible that I just don't arrive when the parade is going on. I know all the kiddies are there around 7... Bet this is when it happens. I'm never there till 9pm or so. They close down many blocks, so it will cause her a headache during her already sucky LA commute.

It sounds like your labor has begun. I heard back labor is very painful. The tens machines that the UK ladies use is supposed to be great for back labor. Maybe you can go out and get one those babies. They sell things like that at the sporting good store that makes your muscles contract and relax. I have never heard of early labor lasting for too long... like more than 2 days... but since yours are intense I can't imagine it going for even that long. Plus the contractions are lasting a long time. Let us know if they start to get more regular. It's so exciting!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Awww pad what a cute alien made up for you honey!!!! It may be hard to believe but this is happening sweetheart!!!!!

Hopeful your twins are adorable what cutie pies! Embo max is gorgeous I always look at your pics on fb and he seems to be the most smily kid all the time I love it!!! He's huge!!

Tuckie glad you are feeling better, does sound like you are in the very early stages of labour eeeeeeeek!!!Kat sorry about the yeast infection your night sounds Z lot of fun though just take it as easy as possible.

Fili I had the flu jab today and feel rough also my arm is sore too. A has his jabs next week not looking forward to that :0(

Rap fx the sch absorbs quickly for you, glad to hear the bubba is growing well though.

Mom2 excitedly waiting your update!!! Sara won't be long for you either, are you still on bed rest ? How are you finding it?

Mrsm sorry you are feeling unwell and mark is winging! Saw the pics from peppa pig world yesterday and looks like Edie had a blast!

Just we have only has one knock at the door tonight, weather is pants though so I'm not surprised 

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## heart tree

Wow, Tuckie! I wonder if this is the beginning of something for you! I had back labor, but I knew I was in labor as I was induced. I sat in the tub for hours and had the jets positioned right at my back. I will be stalking for your updates!

Pad, that is one gorgeous girl you have there! I'm thrilled for you!

Rap, I've had a few SCH's. The most recent was with the pregnancy that gave me my gorgeous girl. It was a fairly small one and near the cervix, so it was able to bleed out without disturbing her. I don't want to scare you, as I think honesty is important. In my first pregnancy I had one that was 4cm and kept growing. It was much bigger than the baby. I had a massive bleed, I'm talking gushing. The baby was fine at that point, but a week later, the clot bled out again and the baby didn't make it. I was 10 weeks. That was the most traumatic loss for me. One thing I regret is not taking it easy. I lived on a very steep hill at the time and would walk up it after work as the bus took too long to come. I carried a heavy bag with a laptop. I didn't rest enough. No one told me to. I keep feeling like if I did, I might have that baby. On the other hand, I wouldn't have Delilah if I had that baby. Many women are fine with a SCH. Even ones that are bigger than the baby. But please take it seriously and rest as much as possible. No heavy lifting, no sex, and lots of rest.

Hopeful, the twins are gorgeous! Love their little faces!

Embo, Max is so cute in his little outfit!

MrsM, Edie is just beautiful. Looks like you had a great time.

Abi, I hope things get a little easier for you.

Oh gosh, now I can't remember what else I read. Delilah isn't feeling well. She has diarrhea and a cold. She poops every 30 minutes or so. Poor babe. She's exhausted. So am I. No Halloween for us this year. Just lots of cuddles.


----------



## fitzy79

heart tree said:


> Rap, I've had a few SCH's. The most recent was with the pregnancy that gave me my gorgeous girl. It was a fairly small one and near the cervix, so it was able to bleed out without disturbing her. I don't want to scare you, as I think honesty is important. In my first pregnancy I had one that was 4cm and kept growing. It was much bigger than the baby. I had a massive bleed, I'm talking gushing. The baby was fine at that point, but a week later, the clot bled out again and the baby didn't make it. I was 10 weeks. That was the most traumatic loss for me. One thing I regret is not taking it easy. I lived on a very steep hill at the time and would walk up it after work as the bus took too long to come. I carried a heavy bag with a laptop. I didn't rest enough. No one told me to. I keep feeling like if I did, I might have that baby. On the other hand, I wouldn't have Delilah if I had that baby. Many women are fine with a SCH. Even ones that are bigger than the baby. But please take it seriously and rest as much as possible. No heavy lifting, no sex, and lots of rest.

I comnpletely agree with Heart here...I was terrified by my bleed which saw me lose enough blood to fill 3 ST's over a few hours before tapering off to spotting over the next week or so. I literally went on bed/couch rest and did nothing except sleep, read and watch crappy TV. I was lucky in that I'm a teacher and it was during school holidays but would do it all again and get signed off if needed be. Your baby is so precious and you need to mind yourself. Let everyone else do the running for you at the moment!

Mrs Mig....love the Peppa Pig world piccies..didn't even know it existed! 

Hopeful - the twins are gorgeous and are growing so fast and Embo, Max is just an adorable Pumpkin!

Mom2 - hope G is snuggled up in your arms as I type!

Tuckie, will be eagerly eading to see if these back contactions progress any further. They sound horribly painful:growlmad:

Abi, am glad the BP was down and it sounds like you'e going to be eally well monitored. It's great that M leave has started and you can rest a bit although hardly much of an option with Josh to mind:hugs:

Just, we havn't had many trick or treaters so I've eaten my body-weight in treat-size crunchies and malteasers!!:dohh:

I've decided on the Mothercae (UK/Irl. store..not sure if Stateside??) Classic Winnie the Pooh bedding and curtains for nursery. Picked up the crib bale today with 20% off. I have the curtains on order. There's not a huge choice when we are staying Team Yellow but I love Pooh so am happy!

https://www.mothercare.ie/winnie-the-pooh-crib-bale-1.html

https://www.mothercare.ie/winnie-the-pooh-tab-top-curtains-pair-large.html


----------



## bumpyplease

Alfie thinks 4.30am is a suitable time to play...,,mummy doesn't!!!!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Heart- hope D feels better soon! :(

Fitzy- I think the bedding and curtains are very cute :) Pooh is classic! 

Bumpy- naughty Alfie! Hope you both get some rest soon! 

The back contractions totally stopped this afternoon and I haven't felt any all evening now. Maybe I was still dehydrated from the stomach bug? :shrug: Dr. N called me back and left a message saying he wasn't too concerned. Only to call back or go in if they became more intense. I guess those back contractions can come & go like BH...? I do have a constant, dull ache in my lower back all the time now though :/


----------



## Neversaynever

Tuckie...you may have irritable uterus. You need more fluids and paracetomal :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- I hope you're really taking it easy. I think you'll know more if they start again tonight. If they don't then it seems likely it was more a reaction to the stomach bug and dehydration.

Heart- Sorry Delilah's still feeling yucky... poor wee thing. Hope you can both get some well-deserved rest. 

Fitzy- Your nursery choices are lovely!! We also went with a Pooh motif... I'm such a fan. Even though I know we're team pink I wanted something practical in case the next one's a boy.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Hello ladies! I'm proud to announce the birth of Gloriana Michelle Chesnut! She was born at 7:58pm on October 31st! She's 7lbs 15oz and 21 1/4 inches long! She has lots of black hair and is gorgeous as can be!
 



Attached Files:







665903_4875126645066_1384134089_o.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!! Congratulations and welcome Gloriana!


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Mom2 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You must be on :cloud9:

Welcome to the world Gloriana x


----------



## fitzy79

CONGRATS Mom2...welcome gogeous little Gloriana!!:hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Here are some "before and after" pics.
 



Attached Files:







134017_4871841762946_340508833_o.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 15









54882_4875127045076_1912425367_o.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wonderful photos!


----------



## LeeC

Lazy little thing would not move and was not impressed when we woke it up!
 



Attached Files:







scan 1 30 10 12.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 13









scan 2 30 10 12.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Wow! Gloriana really didn't want to come out! I started out this morning at 3cm and 70% effaced, and stayed that way forever! I was started on Pitocin at about 9:30am, started having contractions but not strong ones. Kept having contractions without change until they got painful and I requested an epidural at 4:30pm! My epidural was great, went in easy and gave me total relief, but my cervix still wasn't changing!
At 6:45pm finally I was dilated to 4-5cm and my doctor was called. By 7:15pm my epidural had worn off and they were trying to get me more pain relief, but the anesthesiologist was stuck with a patient and couldn't come. :nope:
At 7:30 I was 8cm and in a LOT of pain! We were still waiting for my doctor so my water was still in tact. Next contraction I was fully dilated and had the urge to push. By this time I was in so much pain there was much moaning, yelling and bit of screaming going on! :cry: My doctor arrived at 7:45pm and broke my water. He also removed the foley catheter as it was preventing Gloriana's head from descending! Then the pushing started. 
Now, I've done this 5 times before so I thought I knew what to expect, but this baby girl was the most painful experience I've ever had! Usually it takes a maximum of 2 contractions and baby is out, but she just didn't feel like she was coming like my boys at all! I really doubted if I'd be able to do it! In reality it was only 4 contractions, but the pain was so intense it felt like much longer. I found out later that she came out face up instead of face down which is what caused the delay and the extra pain! Lots of screaming and cursing was happening! 
At 7:58 she was completely out, so really not even 15 minutes from the time my doctor arrived. The first thing I asked was "Is it a girl??", my doc turned her over and showed her "parts" to me! She was a girl and I breathed a big sigh of relief and held my daughter! :kiss:
She is totally worth every moment of pain, but I'm glad my boys' births were easier because I probably wouldn't have had so many children if they had all been like this! :nope:
She didn't have meconium, but she actually pooped on her way out! Out she came and out came poo all at once! :haha:
She is my longest baby at 21 1/4 inches and my second smallest at 7lbs 15 oz. Only my first weighed less, but only by an ounce. So she is very pretty and dainty! :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Love the pics Lee he or she is sooo cute!! :cloud9: 

My boobs are self tanning!! The usual pink bit around the nipple is nearly black and going over the line onto my normal skin as if it's not been coloured in properly! I don't think memo will have any trouble finding my nipples!!! 

STILL feeling ropey :-( and dizzy spells are coming thick and fast usually every morning.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww congratulations mom2! That's wonderful news you must be over the moon! Pics!!!


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Mom2 xx


----------



## filipenko32

Girls you've got to watch this, it's so funny! Check out this video on YouTube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYRSSACstnQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Raptasaur

Mom2 huge congratulations on the safe of arrival of Gloriana. Well done you!! 

Lee what a gorgeous baby you have there. Just beautiful. I didn't get a scan pic yesterday. They don't do them in the RMC clinic. Will hopefully get one next week. 

Pad so happy you had another good scan yesterday. I have been going to Cheltenham but can go to Gloucester if I want. I think I'll stay at the EPU there until 12 weeks then I have to decide which consultant to go under. I think most of them work across both hospitals. Will be looking to you for your advice!!

Tuckie I had a lot of back pain in my labour and the TENS machine really did help with the early stages. My contractions started overnight then tapered off and started again the following night. Then it just kept on until she came. You are pretty much full term now so perhaps your little one is keen to put in an early appearance! 

Heart I hope D feels better soon. It almost physically hurts you when they are poorly. I always wish we could take their pain and discomfort on their behalf. The good thing is that they can recover so quickly too :hugs:

Have read everything but not retaining anything else so just going to say hi to everyone else for now. 

Thanks to everyone for all your advice and kind comments about my scan. I am a bit terrified about adding another risk factor into the mix as I feel the odds are stacked against me anyway with my history and my old age! I haven't however had any bleeding at all. I think it can be reabsorbed internally without ever bleeding out. I will call the EPU today and try to get another scan booked in for next week. You ladies are so supportive, I am so happy to be a part of this community. They didn't really give me any advice so I am glad I can tap into all your experience. So I am going to take it easy, no sex of any kind, no lifting and try to stay positive. At least no housework has got to go in the plus column!


----------



## sara1

:cloud9: Congratulations Mom2 :cloud9: Welcome to the world Gloriana! Sounds like you had a bit of a rough time of it though I'm sure it's already fading with such a beautiful baby girl in your arms. 

Lee- Love the scan pics!!

Rapt- Glad to hear you're taking it easy!

Fili- My boobs are the same... my nipples haven't just darkened I feel like they're slowly spreading as well. Actually I'm really hoping they retreat a little, if not after birth than after I finish breastfeeding. Dh teases me that the baby won't be able to get her mouth around them.


----------



## Mrskg

cogratulations on the safe arrival of your rainbow Gloriana mom2 :cloud9:

lee loving your scan pics :cloud9:

fili i seen that a while ago still makes me laugh i love it x


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations mom2!!!!!!!!!

lovely scan pics Lee!!:happydance:


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Mom2 looking forward to seeing some pics

Lee lovely scan pic xx


----------



## Embo78

Congrats mom2! Another rainbow is safely here :) :) :)

Welcome to the world Glorianna :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats mom2 she's a beaut!!

Lovely scan pics lee x


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats mom2 and welcome gloriana! she is going to look just like her mom!

lee - love the scan pics!

sara - you are so close too! 

who does everyone think is next? is it tuckie then Sara? am I missing someone else who is close?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Look at my beautiful princess!
 



Attached Files:







404591_4234663899318_433479250_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Mom2! Gloriana, you have been much awaited. Welcome gorgeous girl!

Lee, what great scan pics! You have a baby inside you! :cloud9:

Rap, how old are you? I had Delilah at 37. You can do this. Glad you are going to rest. 

Tuckie, I had an irritable uterus. If that's what you have you should drink lots of water like Andrea said. Though at this point they wouldn't stop Bay from coming. Personally I think she's coming sooner than later given the continuous aching. My bet is that you are next!!

Ugh, my poor girl has diarrhea with every diaper. Literally, right after I change her and pick her up, she pushes more out. After 3 diaper changes in a row at 4am, I decided to leave the last diaper on her. There is very little in them, but I like her to have a clean diaper on. But we both needed more sleep. Her bottom is so raw and red. Doc said the cold she got also affected her digestive system. I'm ready for her to feel better!


----------



## pink80

Mom - she's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## BeautifulD

aww she's a stunner!! 

can I ask the ladies that have been to Mr Shahata, has he ever changed the protocol from what he said initially? the reason I'm asking is because he told me that heperin was to be added upon bfp. Finally I have heard back from his secretary today and she said that he said there's no need for heperin. confusing! xx


----------



## pink80

Lee - gorgeous scan pictures, I'm so pleased for you...

Fili - my nipples are the same, so dark and big :wacko: I love that vid - so funny

Tuckie - how are you today...? 

AFM - I'm so uncomfortable, I've got a backache pretty much constantly and my pelvis aches. I had my midwife appointment yesterday - baby is 3/5ths engaged (2/5th palpable), so I'm guessing that's why I've got the achy feeling :shrug:


----------



## pink80

Heart sorry to hear Delilah isn't well - hope she gets better quickly :hugs:


----------



## sara1

Hopeful- I'm pretty sure Tuckie is going to be next. Pink is also due before me, but I'm scheduled for a section at 38 weeks (2 weeks from tomorrow)... My gut feeling is that she won't come before then. She's definitely dropped some but I haven't been having any contractions or anything.


----------



## LeeC

BeautifulD, Shehata doesn't prescribe heparin as standard, he didn't prescribe it for me, I only started the heparin at about 7 weeks as I asked my local consultant and tbh just wanted to throw everything at this pregnancy and also its worth noting that I got to 7 weeks without taking it, so I def think you will be fine if he has said no requirement, but if you are worried you can always do like I did and ask your local consultant to prescribe just in case, as they would need to monitor your platelets etc. Hope this puts your mind at rest x.


----------



## LeeC

Sara, I can't believe you are booked in for 2 weeks time, I remember us chatting away on the RMC thread, where the hell did the time go? So happy for you x.


----------



## KatM

Good Morning Ladies. It's wonderful to wake up to such happy news on the board.

Mom2,
She is gorgeous and precious. Almost started crying for you. Love that you FINALLY put up a bump pic. You look so adorable. Why were you hiding from all of us for so long? She is fantastic. Now your family is complete and you never have to go through so much pain again.
I thought the 6th one would fall out. Guess I was wrong.

Lee,
Looks like a cutie in there.

Fili and Sara,
My nipples are HUGE. They were already very big and dark.

Fili,
Feel better.

Sara,
It's great that Eva (did you decide?) is going to stay put until 38 weeks. No drama for you.

Heart,
Poor D =(. Of course you want her in clean diapers, but it makes no sense if she immediately soils another. I hope she feels better very soon.

Tuckie,
Sorry all that pain was for nothing =(. Good to know it all stopped and you must stay hydrated.

Pink,
I am assuming that all those things are good and that means the baby is coming sometime soon.

Hi Pad, MissMigg, Rap, Bumpy, Hopeful, Davies, MrsKg, and everyone else!

AFM,
Yesterday's West Hollywood Halloween bash was CRAZY!!! The "parade" had 40,000 people in it. The reason for the confusion is that the parade is not an official parade. It is the parade of people in costume walking up and down the Blvd (this is how it was explained to me). I have always been 1 of these 40,000 and did not consider myself in the parade. There was an additional 500,000 spectators. So 540,000 people yesterday.

DH and I had to leave very early and only did 1/4 of the parade. My bump kept getting accidentally bumped, and I was starting to feel scared. It was way too crowded and not a place for a heavily pregnant woman. At one point, it was such a mob, that DH turned to face me and became a wall, so that people would not hit my bump. That was when we said we had to go. It was scary moving out of the mob scene. I held my arms up very protectively around my bump and was not afraid to shove people aside with my elbows. We realize that I am too pregnant to keep pretending I am not. That was our last big outing.


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks lee :hugs: I was just confused as that is what he said in our consultation due to very active nk cells. He is my local consultant :). I have everything else so I have faith.... well.... kinda! :haha: thanks for your reply hun x


----------



## heart tree

Pink, not long now!

Sara, 2 weeks is NOTHING! I remember when you were trying to decide if you should go to China during Ov. Now look at you! Enjoy the last couple of weekends without a baby. 

Kat, we have "parades" like that in SF too. Halloween and Pride are some of the biggest. I think it was a good idea for you to go home. Even though people have the best intentions at these events, you have a lot of drunk people and I'd say most of them aren't pregnant or thinking about the woman next to them that is. Hope you saw some good costumes though. Did you dress up?

We had very few trick or treaters. When we answered the door, Tim told people that Delilah was a 15 year old boy dressed up as a baby girl! :rofl:


----------



## Hollybush75

Mom2 many congratulations on your lovely daughter x

Lee and Pad, amazingly gorgeous scan pics

Well I've made it. I'm now officially the longest I've ever been pregnant :D


----------



## sara1

Holly- congrats! I know how important a milestone like that is.

Heart, Lee- I know!!!! Time has flown and I feel I've been unbelievably lucky and blessed. It's amazing to see so many girls graduate from the RMC thread to PARL and then from here to MARL.

Pink- Ohhh you do sound close! Have you been having contractions at all, or just pelvic pain?

Kat- I'm glad you decided to go home. Crowds are tough and it's better to be safe than sorry. Did you get to see any amazing costumes? Pics? 
On the name front we've not locked it down 100% because Dh is being annoying :growlmad: but I'd put money on Eva being our final choice.


----------



## LeeC

Holly, so so happy for you reaching your milestone, I hope you are relaxing into this pregnancy now, you really deserve this. I know it's so hard to relax though but wow, just really happy you made it x.


----------



## filipenko32

Girls do you think you can see a boy potty shot on my profile pic? I have JUST noticed that it does look like a p!


----------



## heart tree

wonderful Holly! Many congrats!!

Fili the pic is too small for me to tell. Can you post a bigger one?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks heart, I'll post it tomorrow as can't get on my hub's comp ATM xx


----------



## heart tree

that video is hilarious! Delilah liked it too!


----------



## padbrat

Yay Holly! Congtrats on making it so far! 

Oooo Tuckie I wonder if you will be next!

Mom... Gloriana is absolutely beautiful... worth every moment of pain or uncomfortableness I am certain!

Kat I think you have made the right decision... it must have been worrying to be surrounded by so many people...

Hey Sara! Chill chill chill!! 2 wks max to go!

Bumpy what is your Alfie playing at... waking Mummy for playtime at 4.30am! Hahaha

Heart I am so sorry Delilah is poorly... that sort of poorly is no fun for Mum or Baby!! get well soon Delilah!!

Hey Abi, hope Josh got a good haul of sweeties!

Hey Rap... yes I think the consultants do clinics at both hospitals... Karen.. awesome! Mr Haymers.. slightly odd... but very confident. Am yet to see Mr Mahendran...

Fili... I am an absolute dufus at squinting at stuff.. sorry... but you know MeMo is a boy right?

Hey Lee... bloody next doors dog jumped all over my tummy tonight.... not happy!! My dog doesn't do it! To be fair they don't know I am pregnant... but still.... how are you twinnie? Nearly in second tri!!! WAHOOOOO


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Holly, so so happy for you reaching your milestone, I hope you are relaxing into this pregnancy now, you really deserve this. I know it's so hard to relax though but wow, just really happy you made it x.

I'm trying to relax especially as baby movements feel a bit stronger now :thumbup: but today has been a bit worrisome due to horrible round ligament pain all day. My poor pelvis is aching.


----------



## filipenko32

Pad no I don't know for sure! I saw boy parts when I was supposed to look away but it was never officially confirmed cos we said we didn't want to know!!


----------



## KatM

Heart,
Fun that Tim was having a good time with your sparse trick or treaters. Is D feeling better?
DH and I did dress up. Pics below.

Holly,
Congrats on your sticky bean.

Sara,
Well is sounds like you have made up your mind on the name front.

AFM,
I was a pregnant butterfly. DH was an EMO guy. He has on a black wig with blue streaks. He smeared his makeup, so you can't really tell. Here are some pics:


----------



## heart tree

Kat you look adorable! Love DH's outfit! Ha!

The other pics remind me so much of SF Halloween, Pride, Folsom Street Fair, you name it! Love California!


----------



## hopeful23456

cute pics kat! glad u left the parade too, too many people! 

sara - love the name!!!

heart- poor delilah! really hope she feels better soon. does she have a cough too? fever? we checked the temps of the twins so many times which i don't like doing rectally...

pink - you are almost there too! where has the time gone?


----------



## heart tree

Jodi, no temp for Delilah. And I decided to check under the armpit like we used to do in the NICU. But I could tell just by feeling her that she didn't have a fever. She has a slight cough, but nothing much. I didn't get much of one either with my cold. Just a really stuffy/runny nose. 

How are Dylan and Ava feeling? How are you doing?

I invested in the best product though. You should all get one. It's much better at sucking out snot than a bulb syringe. It sounds gross, but it really isn't. And believe me, when your baby is stuffy, you'll do anything to help. I put a couple of drops of saline into her nose to loosen it, then suck out the snot. What's nice about this product is that you don't insert it into her nose, it just goes up to the opening. That way you don't have to be scared of damaging their nasal cavity. Here's the link. It's called the Nosefrida https://www.amazon.com/Nosefrida-The-Snotsucker-Nasal-Aspirator/dp/B00171WXII

I was told about it at my mom's group. Then separately I saw another friend using it. Then I read the reviews on Amazon. It's truly a must have!


----------



## hopeful23456

I heard of nose freida and dh doesn't want to try it! I have one that is similar that I haven't used. 
Dylan is doing good and Ava still has a little cough. I'm tired and sick of working but do like my job. I pump twice at work and go on here when I pump. 
The kids eat around 9-10 pm then around 2am and then around 6:30 am, to daycare at 7:45 ish then I go to work. They eat about every 3 hours during the day So still don't get a ton of sleep as still pump in between but at least I got 3 hours, then up for 2 hours and then sleep another 3 on a good night


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- :happydance: congrats!!! She's beautiful :)

Kat- you & OH looked so cute! Looks like fun :) I don't blame you for getting out of that mob though. This is why I've avoided concerts & other events with lots of crowds and drunks; too scared someone would bump my bump! 

Sara- technically I am next to go, but you're having your LO when I'm 39 weeks still! And it sounds like Pink is showing signs now too, so it could be any of us! :D

Pink- I feel okay. Thanks for asking! My lower back hurts no matter how I'm sitting. I only had 1 contraction last night though. Sounds like you're definitely showing signs! I don't even know how effaced I am or anything. I had an appt Monday but I missed it being in the ER. Now I wait til next Monday...did you get strep B tested yet? That was the other thing I missed at that appt.

Kat- you & OH looked so cute! Looks like fun :) I don't blame you for getting out of that mob though. This is why I've avoided concerts & other events with lots of crowds and drunks, too scared someone would bump my bump! 

Sara- technically I am next to go, but you're definitely having your LO when I'm 39 weeks still! And it sounds like Pink is showing signs now too, so it really could be any of us at this point! :D I'm so excited for us all! Soon to be marls :happydance:

Nsn/Heart- I didn't even know about irritable uterus. I had to google it! I'm not sure if I have this or what, but I think it's interesting that it could be the cause of 1st tri losses... Like I said to pink, I had only 1 back contraction that woke me up last night. It lasted about 45 seconds. I don't remember getting any others, not like the night before anyways. I have been staying hydrated though, but having the constant lower back pains still...

Heart- so sorry D is still not well :( nothing worse than a helpless, sick little baby :hugs: I read great things about nose freida too but I was icked out by the sheer mechanics of it! Plus I read a few reviews where moms said they felt they were sucking their baby's germs in and getting every illness their baby got ...I thought it might be even harder to care for Bay if I were sick too. I know some moms swear by them though! Like Hopeful, I know my OH would protest. He's a serious germaphobe :haha: 

Rap- glad you're planning to take it extra easy :) I wish we had the TENS machines here in the US...from what I understand, they're not exactly commonplace here :/

Fili- my nips are darker and bumpier too :haha: 

Holly- congrats on reaching your personal milestone :)

:wave: Lee, Hopeful, Pad, and everyone else too!


----------



## heart tree

My OH won't do the nose frida! But I'm telling you, it's worth every penny. There is a filter, so I wouldn't worry about getting her germs. It was developed by doctors. Super easy to clean too, unlike the bulb syringes. You need something to get their snot out. Babies have a lot of it. Not sure what Hopeful has. Maybe that's something to consider.

Glad you aren't having any more contractions. Only a matter of a few weeks for you either way!


----------



## Hope39

Heart - could you take me off the front page pls, hope to be back on it soon xx


----------



## MightyMom

Mom2: Congrats on your LO!!! Gloriana is so beautiful! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hope- :hugs: U will be back soon. 

Tuckie- we can commiserate over germaphobe husbands...it sucks..;)

Heart- It's called a baby comfy nose but I haven't use it, just used the bulb thing. I have 2 so I really need to try them out!
https://www.babycomfynose.com/


Lol at the how to video on their website!


----------



## bumpyplease

Ooh hope I'm so sorry hugs and you WILL be back soon, loving the PMA xxx

Heart. Hopeful thanks for info re snot gatherers!!!! Very useful


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh and hopeful your night time feeding pattern is similair to mine and I'm shattered! You have two babies, you are pumping and you are working.....you really are super mum!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful you are a super mum!!! I want you to have some sleep! :nope: xxx

Hope you will be back soon Hun with your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## pink80

Hope - I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

Mom- she is so beautiful Hun congrats :D


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Mom2, Gloriana is absolutely beautiful, she must be worth all of teh pain in the world. It sounds like you had quite a difficult delivery. People are telling me that its the worst pain I'll ever experience but the quickest I will forget, its all so worth it. Its so lovely that you've got your girl now after all of your boys.

Hope, Im sorry for your loss again but I really hope you are back here again.

Its exciting all of this talk of who's going to be next now. I think it is Sara because of your scheduled date, unless you go early Tuckie with your signs of contractions..or will it be Pink as the head is engaging..or me..who knows.

I know that my consultant wont let me go to my due date aswell as my induction will need to be scheduled as I need to be off clexane. I've been wondering how I will know if the head is engaged. Two weeks ago my midwife felt the head and said that she could still move it so Im guessing that means it was free floating then and not engaged. Others are telling me that you'll know its engaged when you feel like you have a tennis ball between your legs. I havent felt anything like that and no pelvic pain either.


----------



## sara1

Just- I think it could really be anyone of us at this point! I love that we're all grouped together... I feel like there's going to be this new wave of rainbow babies:) 

As far as symptoms, I feel like she's pushing against the top of my pubic bone, especially when I walk... I'm definitely having more pelvic pain than before, but it's not constant so it could be she's just getting ready to engage?? One other thing I've noticed is that my heartburn has subsided significantly which they say happens when the baby drops and gives you more room. I have a growth scan on Tuesday which is meant to be my last one before the section so maybe I'll know more then, but I don't think my dr's planning on doing and internal.
Have you stopped your aspirin yet?? It scared me to death to stop but it's been 2 weeks now and everything seems to be fine. I'll stop the clexane 24 before the section and then start again afterwards for 20 days... Anyway, I'm already down to one shot a day from three so it doesn't seem like a big deal.
Did they tell you if you'll have to continue after the birth?

Abi- How are you feeling? 

Hopeful- You really are a rock star! I don't know how you're doing it! I'm so impressed. Thanks for the pictures too... They're both scrumptious!

Hope everyone's got plans for a wonderful weekend! 

afm- Dh and I are having a date night tonight and heading to the Acropolis museum... It's all glassed in and since it's open late on friday nights the view is really lovely when the weather's clear. Plus they have a gourmet restaurant on the top floor which overlooks the acropolis so we made reservations for romantic dinner. 
I have to admit there's a part of me that misses a date night which includes a jazz bar, a good martini and me in heels but it should be lovey.


----------



## Raptasaur

heart tree said:


> Congrats Mom2! Gloriana, you have been much awaited. Welcome gorgeous girl!
> 
> Lee, what great scan pics! You have a baby inside you! :cloud9:
> 
> Rap, how old are you? I had Delilah at 37. You can do this. Glad you are going to rest.
> 
> Tuckie, I had an irritable uterus. If that's what you have you should drink lots of water like Andrea said. Though at this point they wouldn't stop Bay from coming. Personally I think she's coming sooner than later given the continuous aching. My bet is that you are next!!
> 
> Ugh, my poor girl has diarrhea with every diaper. Literally, right after I change her and pick her up, she pushes more out. After 3 diaper changes in a row at 4am, I decided to leave the last diaper on her. There is very little in them, but I like her to have a clean diaper on. But we both needed more sleep. Her bottom is so raw and red. Doc said the cold she got also affected her digestive system. I'm ready for her to feel better!

Heart I am definitely the oldest one on here!! I had my daughter at 38 and now I'm 43. Will be 44 the month after this one arrives if we make it all the way. Thanks for the encouragement xx. Poor Deliliah! They often get stomach upsets or skin problems with viruses. Poor little mite. I hope she kicks this bug soon.


----------



## hopeful23456

Just- happy 36 weeks! So close too. I can't wait until the birth stories start coming in

Sara- enjoy the sleep while you can too (if u can sleep) 
Martini n jazz sounds great....will be awhile ;)

Rap- congrats and your story gives hope to many!


----------



## Abi 2012

hope- im so sorry to hear about your loss... :( will be hoping to see you back here again very soon xxx hugs xxx

afm- hello everyone sorry i havent been on much, im not feeling my best atm trying to rest as much as i can, i have midwife today at 1pm so will let you know how that goes later, my nan came yesterday and took josh back home with her for the night! so i got a peaceful afternoon evening and morning, he will be back at around 2 today :) feeling very tired, i think due to the anemia but have started taking the iron tablets that the midwife prescribed for me so hopefully they should kick in in a few days.

heres the piccy of josh in his scooby doo outfit on halloween! :D he had a lovely time :)
 



Attached Files:







josh scooby doo!.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sara1

Soooooooo cute!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Sara, if your heartburn has subsided a good bit then Id said your baby has dropped and probably started to engage. My heartburn is horrendous still, I was so close to tears last night with it. I think thats my worst symptom and I will not miss it!

You asked about the aspirin. Im meant to stop it now at 36 weeks but Im terrified. Ive been doing so much research into whether its safe and teh general concensus is that it is but then Ive been reading people say that your induction should be scheduled within a week of stopping aspirin as clots can start to form.
Im a bit annoyed at my consultant as at the last appointment he just said stop it at 36 weeks. I said how anxious I was and asked if it was safe but he didnt bother to exlpain to me why it would be safe etc. 
I know that its nothing to him but I really need it explained to me and guarenteed that it will be safe.
Ive discussed it with my husband ans Im going to keep taking it. Ive been reading stories about people that needed emergency sections whilst still on aspirin and clexane and they were absolutely fine and said they didnt bleed anymore than average person.
I know that I may be putting myself at risk but I just cannot bear the thought of anything going wrong now at this stage.
I have to see him on the 14th again and I'll be 37+5 then , Im hoping that he gives me an induction date so I can stop the clexane a day before and stop the aspirin a few days before.

I do have a confirmed clotting disorder which came back positive on two tests, I know that others on here dont have but just take aspirin and clexane/heparin as a precaution.
I can never remember, do you have a clotting disorder?

Also no more growth scans for me so Im hoping that they can just feel the babys head from outside and tell whether it is engaged. I hate internals.
Just last night Id posted on another part of this forum to ask about the babys head being engaged etc. and someone replied to say that its got to be engaged before they will induce you as if its not engaged then it can risk problems. They need to give a section apparently if its not engaged.


----------



## Abi 2012

Just back from midwife and everything looks good again no protein bp fine baby growing well let's just hope it stays that way :D


----------



## sara1

Just- I completely understand how you feel about stopping the aspirin- I was terrified as well, but I do think you really should force your doctor to explain it to you as soon as possible. Like you I have a confirmed clotting disorder and I was on a ton of clexane during the pregnancy and my clotting factor was monitored monthly. From my understanding the major concern with the aspirin is not the delivery itself - but the epidural (whether for a section or pain relief) and bleeding into the spine. What I do know for sure is that they want about 1 week to get it out of your system. 
How much clexane do you take? I ask because my haematologist increased my clexane dosage from 0.4 to 0.6 when I stopped the aspirin to make sure I was covered. Perhaps this could be an option for you. Just as a reassurance, when I had my last scan I had been off the aspirin for about a week and they ran labs to check my blood 'stickiness' as well as checking the umbilical blood flow via doppler. Thankfully both looked good.


----------



## sara1

Great news Abi


----------



## Shashua

I just posted in First Scan (Pregnancy After a Loss)

I actually have had 2 m/c's this past year, and am once again expecting! 

Nervous doesnt even begin to describe how I feel!!! I am blessed to have 1 healthy son, who is 4 years old. That pregnancy and labor was very uneventful and pretty perfect. I was blown out of the water with the 1st m/c, and after the 2nd, started to fear something was wrong with me!!

Im not trying to dismiss or lighten the loss of those with 1 m/c, but after recurrent, you start to really lose hope for the future. 

My Dr started me on Progesterone right away this time, as a precautionary effort. Praying this baby sticks!!!!!!!


----------



## Shashua

One more thing ladies....any recommendations on what to take? What are you all on?

I am currently on 400mg of Progesterone (capsules inserted vaginally 2Xday), Folic acid, Baby Aspirin, and a Prenatal Vitamin.

Anything else I should be taking???


----------



## wookie130

Hey, welcome Shashua, and congratulations!

Well, just a quick update (for those of you that still remember me!)...we had our anatomy scan yesterday, and it's a girl!!! :cloud9: :pink: She looks great, and everything appears normal thus far.

Apparently I do have a marginal placenta previa...apparently it SHOULD resolve itself on it's own over the next several weeks, as the uterus continues to grow, and hopefully that tiny bit of placenta will move out of the way of my cervix.

We're naming our daughter Hannah Elizabeth!


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome shashua :hugs: 

congratulations wookie!! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome shashua x

Wookie :happydance: congrats on team :pink:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Welcome Sashua, there are others on here too that had perfectly normal pregnancys with number one and then suffered recurrent miscarriages in further pregnancies. It really is strange how it can happen.
I was on progesterone and swear that it helped me, along with low dose aspirin and clexane as I have a confirmed clotting disorder.

Wookie, thats lovely, another little girl on this thread. Ive had a girl feeling from day one but now Im starting to think boy for me!

Sara, thanks for answering about the aspirin. Im on 0.4ml of clexane. Id was given a leaflet along with the clexane to say that its that which needs to be out of your system before an epidural can be given. I didnt know about the aspirin.
I just get so mind boggled by it all. I know Im probably doing the wrong thing by staying on aspirin but the way I keep thinking aswell is that my consultant knows that Im at a high risk of pre-term labour with my double womb. he said himself that anything over 30 weeks is a bonus for me so he knows that there has been a high chance that I can go into labour at anytime and he knows that Im on aspirin and clexane and he seems to have no worries about it.

It was my husband that said to me why are you getting yourself worked up over it, he keeps saying its such a low dose the aspirin that I should keep taking it if Im so worried about stopping.
It sounds like you are under good care the fact that your clexane dose has been upped. My consultant mentioned nothing about that at all. Honestly I find him quite challenging and feel like we've had to argue our case to him on several things. Like the progesterone for example, he strongly believes that it dosent work so I had to fight for that and especially to stay on it past 12 weeks, he was not happy about it at all but it was an argument between my husband and him and he finally gave in.
Again when it comes to discussing a section, he is adamant that he would not recommend a section. Even though the consultant that covered him for a few weeks whilst he was on holiday she strongly recommended me electing for a section.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. I was so excited to check the boards today to see who's baby is on their way. 

Heart,
I'm getting a nose frieda. It reminds me of this funny story. One time our puppy was sneezing over and over again, like 20+ times in a row while we were out and about. I scooped her up, covered her little nose with my mouth, and inhaled sharply to remove whatever was bothering her. DH was shocked and disgusted. Well, it WORKED. She completely stopped sneezing. A mommy has to do what a mommy has to do. 

Hope D is feeling so much better today. The common cold is spread through nasal and eye contact, not mouth, if my memory serves me, so the nose frieda should not pass colds unless you touch your nose/eyes after handling the snot.

Sara,
Sounds like a beautiful and romantic date night. Hopefully your jazz bar date with martinis and heels will be in the not too distant future... Your hired help and some pumped breast milk should allow that once you can tear yourself away from Eva.

We have date night too. Nothing glamorous. Indian food and Shark Tank at home.:haha:

Just,
I don't have a diagnosed clotting issue, but I weaned off my aspirin by taking it every other day for 2 weeks and stopping at 34 weeks. Since you are so nervous, maybe you could add in more fish oils in place of the aspirin. I heard they have a thinning affect. 

Abi,
Josh looks darling. Good to hear that your appt went well.

Hopeful,
Sara is right. You are a rockstar juggling more than any of us could imagine.

Shashua,
Welcome. Progesterone was all I needed to maintain my rainbow baby. Oh, and I was also on baby aspirin just in case. Let's hope 3 times a charm for you!

Wookie,
Yay for team pink!
Lovely Hannah.

Hi Fili, Bumpy, Davies, Tuckie, Missmigg, MissKg, and everyone else.

AFM,
Nothing new to report. So grateful to be in Cali, far away from my dreadful in-laws.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Thank you, ladies! I am so blessed, she is so precious to me! She is doing a lot of sleeping during the day and being awake at night, so I really need to start sleeping when she sleeps!
 



Attached Files:







Gloriana's first hair styling.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

She looks like Snow White to me! Such lovely dark hair!

Her birth was very painful, much worse than my boys, but she's absolutely worth it! Since she came face up her shoulders came sideways, parallel to floor, instead of up and down. That was much more difficult to endure! Little stinker. She had been face down for months, then flipped over at the last minute!


----------



## filipenko32

Girls don't look at the spoiler if you're feeling sick...





Spoiler
I was driving to tutor a pupil and it was about a half an hour drive when suddenly I got bowel cramps out of nowhere, i knew then i needed to go asap but i was stuck in heavy london traffic. Suddenly the bowel heavens opened, there was nothing I could do
:nope: but it was really really bad in quantity. I had to tell the pupil's mum that I'd had a minor car accident and turn round to come home. I was in a terrible state, it was everywhere! Hubs had to start cleaning it up. Anyway 2 hours later, I'm clean and the car is clean. Had to throw away my cream, wool winter coat that I just got :nope: :cry: it was absolutely unsalvageable and covered. I had to have 2 baths and a lot of bleaching has gone on! I'm so ashamed more than anything :cry: but I just couldn't help it. Now I'm scared this will happen again when I'm out, I mean I had no indication at all!


----------



## filipenko32

Just found her picture mom2! That's cheered me up, she is adorable!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Oh dear Fili, thats not good. I think thats everyones absolute nightmare to be totally caught unaware and absolutely nothing you can do....especially stuck in traffic. 
Maybe its something you've eaten or a stomach bug. I wouldnt worry too much about it happening again, probably a one off.

What a lovely picture of Gloriana Mom2, her jet black hair is beautiful and that little face would make your heart melt.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies :wave:

Just- do you know at what point they want to induce you? Will it be 38 weeks like Sara or maybe 39? I don't feel like I have a tennis ball between my legs but I feel a heavy pressure down there and I've gone from having to pee a lot to having to pee all the time! Also, sometimes when I'm walking for awhile, I feel like all the sudden she's just gonna come out :haha: a lot of pressure down there! Keep us posted with your symptoms! :)

Sara- I can totally relate to your longing for heels and cocktails...well, more the cocktails than the heels! :D

Abi- what an adorable little scooby! :) glad your appt went well! 

Shashua- welcome and congrats on your bfp! I think what you're taking looks good. Glad you got the progesterone as a precaution. I got it with this pregnancy & can't say for sure it made the difference, but here we are @ 37 weeks :)

Wookie- congrats on team pink! :pink: Hannah was on our list of potential girl names. Love it! 

Kat- I love date nights in with OH. Snuggling up to a movie and take-out is the best! Enjoy :) I think we're doing Chinese today! I've been craving it... Mmm! 

Mom2- gorgeous! Love all her dark hair :)

Fili- If it makes you feel any better, I did the same thing when I was sick with the 1st stomach bug I had this pregnancy and I was mortified too :dohh: pregnancy can do weird things to your digestive system & there's of course all the added weight and pressure from bubs too. Sorry that happened to you hun :hugs:

Afm, 
I'm full term today!!! :happydance: Woo hoo! 
Not much else going on. Had a panic yesterday because I realized the night I was in ER I was supposed to call for jury duty the next morning and I totally forgot (I was sort of busy vomiting!) and when I realized yesterday I'd forgotten and called the line it said I was to report :dohh: I kept trying to get through on the phones yesterday to no avail. The info they sent said punishments for not showing up were up to $1,000 fine and/or 5 days in jail. OH was teasing me all day that I was going to have to deliver from a cell :haha: Luckily, I got ahold of the lady today and explained to her I was pregnant and sick and she was soo nice and understanding! She said just get a note from Dr N on Monday and said to also have him include that I plan to bf for a year and then they won't summon me for at least a year :) so I was freaking out for nothing! 

Back still hurting and peeing every half hour lol but no other complaints here!


----------



## KatM

Mom2,
She is gorgeous. 

Fili,
:hugs:
That is awful hon. And of course you were wearing your new, cream colored coat. It happens. Must have eaten something yucky. I hope your clients were willing to reschedule.

Tuckie,
Sounds like she is engaged. Thanks for the info about BF and getting out of jury duty. That is good to know and I will for sure have my Dr write me a note.
Enjoy your Chinese food and glad you aren't going to have to give birth in jail.:haha:

Sara,
Forgot to mention that the lymphatic drainage video seems to have worked. No more foot swelling. Must admit that I am pleasantly surprised since that video looked like it was doing nothing and when DH does it, it feels like nothing.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Fili. :hugs: What the heck??? I certainly hope that DOESN'T happen again, good gracious.

Mom2mmc, your daughter is positively gorgeous! That dark hair is to die for!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili - poor poor you. There are lots of winter sickness and diarrhoea bugs going around. I hope you feel better soon. 
Tuckie - happy full term!! Hope you haven't got too much longer to wait. 
Mom2 - she is adorable! Completely adorable. 
Just & Sara - I was interested to read the aspirin experiences as I'm thinking about weaning off soon. 
Shas - welcome. You are in a similar situation to me. I have a daughter who is almost 3, then had two losses last year. Happily this seems to be going well, I hope it does for you too. 
Kat - pleased you are doing ok. 
Afm, been very uncomfortable today. Baby feels huge and is squirming in some odd positions and it really hurts. I was doing a facial on a client tonight and I actually gasped in pain. Baby is still high and I'm getting lots of rib pain but its also hurting lower down too. I feel like the baby is growing faster than I am and I can't accommodate him or her, not good with 8 weeks to go! 
Took a bump photo at work tonight. Here I am at almost 32 weeks. I look deceptively slim on these side shots, but I'm not. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/E8642491-17AB-4141-9F69-8E1555DFF322-1700-0000021CC9497F2C.jpg


----------



## Madrid98

mom2 congratulations!!! She's so gorgeous!!!

just I understand how you feel. I'm dreading the day I have to stop the treatment even though the consultant has said it'll be at 38weeks unless there's an indication I should stop sooner.
I've been seen by 2 consultants and they have very different opinions on my treatment. One keeps pushing me to stop the treatment while the other as I said wants me to stay until 38 weeks on it. It's hard having to sort of fight my corner at every appt with the first one.

fili hun I hope it won't happen again. 

Mrs M your bump looks great! definitely slim!


----------



## daviess3

Mom congrats she's gorgeous cxx

Fili not good hope ur ok x

Mrs gorgeous bump xx

Pad leec well done both of you nearly second tri, soooooo impressed ladies well done, me an hubs were saying its so hard sometes to keep trying but were all evidence it's worth it as you both will now find out. So happy for you both xz 

Was reading back today on this thread to when I was in labour, so mad how you forget! I updated quite a lot was actually quite inpressed with myself! Lol! It made me crying reading it, I have written a letter to lexi from the day she was born, I am going to put little bits in there, I don't want her to read it until she's old enough to understand but I want her to she would have had 4 siblings and how loved she was an how precious she will always be tk me, no one will ever no how to explain that better than me! So I figured I will write it down it may sound wierd but if anything was to ever happen to me I would want my girl to no how loved an wanted she was so many years before she came. 

I have written in it about twice a month since having her, I have written things like her first an only night away from me how I felt, her first smile etc ups and downs things we have done etc I wrote about pregnancy family, things I want to tell her that noone will explain like me! Sounds cheesy but I feel like its helped me nice forward an although I will never forget my losses I smile now when I see a rainbow as that's my other bubbas shining over us! An I look with my rainbow baby in my arms. 

My sister is babysitting Tom were off to London for the night first night drinking in a year!! Oh dear!! 

Hope everyone's good Kat your pics are lovely xx


----------



## heart tree

Davies, I'm doing the same thing. Ironically, I just started mine today! I haven't had the energy to write anything down until now. But I'm telling her the whole story and telling her about the things she does that I love. Great minds think alike!

MrsM, you look beautiful and slim whether you think so or not. You can accommodate this baby even if it feels like you can't. 

Welcome Shas! Progesterone suppositories worked well for many of us on this thread.

Tuckie, congrats on full term. You're next!

Mom2, Gloriana is just beautiful. What an amazing head of hair!

Fili, you poor thing. What an awful experience. Especially for the coat! I hope you didn't catch a bug. There is no shame in it though. The human body is just that...human. Don't forget that if you do natural birth, you'll poop there too!

Wookie, congrats on team :pink: I updated the front page.

Hope, sorry honey, I forgot to mention you earlier. I'm so sorry for your loss. You are a determined woman and will make it here for 9 months eventually. 

Hopeful, I see you on here too. We must be on the same schedule! Tim is feeding Delilah her night bottle so I can get a break. Have I told you all I'm exclusively breast feeding now? I worked my ass off to increase my supply. It's awesome. We're completely off formula. When she takes a bottle, I pump so she always has breast milk available when I need a break.


----------



## Embo78

I do the same for max!!! Every little thing he does is written down so I never forget!! I've learned from three older children just how much these cute little things fade away!

Must be a rainbow thing!!!


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg,
You look slim and neat. Every bump photo has you looking slim. Maybe you are just slim and didn't know it. 

Davies,
That is so sweet for Lexi. Good idea.

Heart,
Yay for BF exclusively!

AFM,
DH and I just installed the car seat base. We are fully good to go. Date night in 5 min.


----------



## heart tree

Kat you are a day past when I had Delilah! Enjoy your date night!!


----------



## wookie130

Hi, heart! I've missed catching up on Delilah!

MrsMig- You DO look slim. You are certainly more slim looking (not in the bump, but I'm only 20 weeks), but EVERYWHERE ELSE than me right now! I've chunked up a lot, even in my face!


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats on a little girly wooks! How exciting!
Oh fili how awful for you, at least it happened when you were on your own in the car! Hope u are feeling better now!
Enjoy your date nights ladies! Davies I bet you will be smashed on 2 drinks lol!
Lovely idea about writing to your bubbas!
Mrsm you look fantastic! You are right your bump is high!
Mom2 she's sooo cute, lots of hair!!!!

Time for more bubbas I think....can't wait!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Tuckie, you were asking when Id be induced. I go back to see my consultant on teh 14th when I will be 37+5. He will assess things then and make a decision as to whether I should have a section or natural delivery. Either way they will schedule a date as they want me to have stopped the clexane a day before. So it will be either 38 or 39 weeks.
This is if I havent had this baby myself before then. He said himself that with having a double womb it is unknown how long you will carry for. At my 34 week appointment he said any extra weeks are a bonus now. I have to say Im impressed with how far Ive made it and how well Ive kept. To think of all the tears Ive shed in the past over having this double womb and thinking that Id never have children. As others with this have said...dont listen to anything you read because what they say will happen wont and you will be fine.

Everything you've said sounds like your baby is engaged/engaging. With the pressure low down and constant need to pee. Im sure Im still very high up as have frequent rib pain and just look very high up.
To think that your officially full term now though is great.
When I reach 37 weeks and finish up work next week I think I might start trying all the tricks in the book to bring this baby early.


MrsM, you are slim. Every picture you've posted your lokking great and definetely all baby! I know what you mean about thinking how can there possibly be 8 weeks of growth left in there. Everything starts to feel so tight.

Kat, I also got my car seat base delivered yesterday so was practising clicking the seat in and out. It feels good to be getting organised dosent it.
I meant to say, your halloween pics are great!


----------



## Raptasaur

Mom2mmcjg said:


> She looks like Snow White to me! Such lovely dark hair!
> 
> Her birth was very painful, much worse than my boys, but she's absolutely worth it! Since she came face up her shoulders came sideways, parallel to floor, instead of up and down. That was much more difficult to endure! Little stinker. She had been face down for months, then flipped over at the last minute!

She is adorable!! My little girl was born with dark hair like that too but it all fell out with cradlecap and she came in blonde. Lyra also turned back to back in labour after presenting perfectly the whole pregnancy. Little buggers! It makes for a much a longer and more painful labour so I know how you must have felt :hugs: Worth it all though when they finally put in an appearance. Mine had to be pulled out by ventouse in the end. Gloriana is just gorgeous x

Wookie congrats on a good anatomy scan and on team pink. So pleased for you xx

Welcome Shashua and congratulations. This is a great group of supportive ladies you have joined.

Just I am on aspirin 150mg for a clotting disorder and have been told to stop at 34 weeks. Can you get a second opinion if you are not finding your consultant sympathetic? Not sure how long it takes to clear your system but they obviously want to protect both of you in this. I have been told I won't be allowed to go past 40 weeks so will be induced if we get that far. I think they worry about the placenta continuing to function well if you have a clotting disorder, and with me it's age too. Sending you :hugs:

Fili you poor thing. That is awful. I had the same yesterday after dinner but was luckily at home so avoided disaster. I had a good cry afterwards though becasue this pregnancy is making me feel so miserable. I think our bodies are just hyper sensitive so if you eat or drink anything which the body dosen't like, it just rejects it rather savagely!! I hope you are feeling better today xx

Mrs Mig you look very neat, lovely bump!

Kat and Sara hope you enjoyed your date nights. Make the most while you can!!!

Embo, Heart and Davies that is so lovely. I regret not keeping a diary with my daughter. When you look back so much of the first year is lost to exhaustion. I will try and follow your example this time if we get there. Davies hope you enjoy your trip to town. It's so weird when you first go out without them!

Lee, Pad and everyone else hi :thumbup:. Hope you are having great weekends. Going to the fireworks at my daughter's school tonight. Getting so sick of this sch resting already and it's only been 3 days...hubbie off to Holland for 3 days tomorrow so not looking forward to being home alone with my DD. i can't even go in the kitchen these days so feeding her should be interesting :dohh:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Rap. It gets me how everyone is told different things by their consultants such as when to stop the aspirin. Some at 33/34 weeks, others 36 weeks and then again others at 38 weeks.
Ive been doing more research and I actually thought that a low dose aspirin was basically half that of a normal aspirin. I didnt realise its actually only 1/4 of an aspirin. The low does Im on is 81 mgs, apparently a normal aspirin is 325mg. Im not concerned about staying on it. I know thats not ideal going against my consultants advice but I just cant bear anything to go wrong.
As for getting a second opinion, he is the only consultant at my hospital that specialises in this area. Noone seems to speak against him. Even the midwives that run the clinic alongside him know they have no say against him. At my last appointment the midwife could see that I was really anxious and he wasnt backing down. 

It sucks that your having to rest up because of your SCH, its not easy resting up. Throughout the earlier stages of my pregnancy I put myself on bed/couch rest and just tried to take things as easy as possible because I had quite a lot of bleeding at the start of this pregnancy between 5-7 weeks. Then another scare at 14 weeks.
I hope the weeks fly by for you!


----------



## sara1

Welcome Shashua, congratualtions on your BFP... It sounds like you're doctors have got you covered!

Wookie- congrats on team pink!!!! Love the name.

Just- It's sooooo frustrating when you feel like you cant trust/get a straight answer from your doctors. Regarding the section vs natural, I wish I could give you some sage advice, but I think it's really case by case. I know my doctor was very adamant I have one... to the point where I diddn't feel like I had much of a choice.

Fili- ohh you poor thing... That's horrific. There really is nothing worse than not being able to control something like that. I hope you're feeling better.

Tuckie- Congratulations on full term :yipee:!!!!!!!! I still think you're next, though my predictions are notoriously crap.

Kat- A date night in is actually one of my favorite things! It's funny about the lymphatic massage... I used to get frustrated in the beginning when my massage therapist recommended it because it wasn't pleasurable...I wasn't getting the strong kneading which I really love and felt sort of cheated by the experience. But since it seems to work so well I've been converted... though I still LOVE a good deep tissue massage.

Mrsmig- You look great!!! Sorry you're so uncomfortable.

Afm- Had a lovely date night and then went to the beach today... sat on my blanket while Dh went spear fishing- No, he still hasn't caught anything- then we took a nice stroll. Right now things seem very nice indeed:)


----------



## fitzy79

Hi everyone, just back from a lovely hotel break where we ate our body weight in food and just chilled out completely! I had a fab mum to be massage in the hotel spa yesterday and felt so relaxed after it. Itsy is being very quiet today...havn't felt anything in a few hours and only a few movements this morning. Maybe it's just the way the little monkey has turned or I suppose it could be a growth spurt. It's just a non-stop worry this growing a rainbow! 

I've been told to come off aspirin at 34 weeks...I assume the end of the 34th week. My colleague who had her Babs at 29 weeks sent me pics yest. He is oh so teeny tiny (2lbs 3oz) but doing great! 

Will have a read back later and catch up on everyone. So many ladies in the verge of meeting their Rainbows...how exciting!!


----------



## KatM

Hi All. Looks like we are all off to a good weekend on the thread.

Heart,
Is D feeling better? The endless poop stop?

Just,
Won't it be ironic if your baby goes overdue after all that worrying?
Yes, it feels good to have all the basics in place.

Rap,
Have fun watching fireworks. Sucks about your SCH rest.

Sara,
Sounds like you are off to a wonderful weekend with date night and beach day. It's a bit too chilly today for a beach day, but tomorrow will be 80 again. Greece must have amazing weather.
I love my deep tissue as well.

Fitzy,
Sounds like a wonderful hotel stay and an indulgent massage. Sometimes our LOs have quiet days.

Hi everyone else. A bit quiet today. I am hoping that means everyone is having fun.

AFM,
DH is meeting with someone that is interested in investing in his business. I pray, pray, pray that this deal is favorable and sealed.
It's a bit too chilly (72 degrees) for the beach, so that will have to wait till tomorrow (80) and this will be our last official beach weekend before the weather shifts into the 60's. 
Date night was low-key and good. We needed the time to reconnect as he has been working so hard and there has been a bit of tension surrounding my in-laws and them trying to manipulate us with guilt trips, etc...
Meeting a GF for Mexican food for lunch. Nothing else going on. Zero signs of imminent birth, engagement, BH, nothing... Just external vaginal itch.:haha:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Fili- Oh, how horrible! I'm so sorry, I can't imagine how awful you must have felt! :hugs:

Rapt- Wow, our girls. Sheesh! I had no idea that labor could be more painful than normal! The recovery is definitely harder too. I feel like I've been ripped in half and sewn back together! My recovery with my boys was very easy, but this pregnancy has been different beginning to end. She's so precious though, I'd do it again in a heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







Thumb sucker.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## hippiemommy99

Wow a lot of people had babies since I last came in here. I forgot my username and password so I haven't been on in awhile. My username might be 9babies


----------



## sara1

Dh's family is descending on us for lunch today... MIL, SIL, BIL, kids etc. Arggg! I'm seriously NOT in the mood to have to my belly rubbed and my house inspected.


----------



## Hollybush75

I decided to try and start on thinking about the birth plan (a tad early I know). I started writing some things down, got freaked out and threw it in the bin :haha: I can spend a few more weeks in denial as I'm not buying or planning anything until 24 weeks :D :haha:

Baby's movements are getting stronger and more frequent. Definite bumping sensations now :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Abi 2012

Happy 32 weeks mrs m
Happy 19 weeks Holly
Pad I know it's ur new week but can't rem what week!! Yay for a new week though 
Happy 33 weeks to me!! Yay 
Fili- how awful for you Hun xxx 
Sara- hope it's not to stressful having your inlaws round try to relax and enjoy yourself xxx
Mom2- she is the most adorable baby ever!! 
Hi to shas and congrats on ur bfp hope all continues to go well I too have an older child and had 3 mc's after him it's very confusing for us but look at me now 33 weeks and counting! Happy and healthy boy on his way!! Xxx
Afm- well nothing to report got hosp app tomorrow so will see how that goes had a nice relaxing weekend :) xxx 

Hi to everyone else sorry if I missed anything !! Xxx


----------



## MrsC1003

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me joining 

I've suffered 5 losses to date, ranging from 5 weeks to 19 weeks. Our last little one was lost at 11 weeks 6 days on July 7th 2012. We had some testing done to see if we could find out what was happening. Our little girl had Turner's Syndrome but that wouldn't explain the previous losses, especially as Turner's only affects girls and we know that the baby I lost at 19 weeks was a little boy. I had a number of blood tests for clotting disorders but all came back absolutely fine. My doctor believes I have something that has yet to have been discovered by the medical community.

We have been blessed in that despite having diagnosed fertility problems (PCOS and a damaged right fallopian tube) I fell pregnant in the first month of trying...and I fell ovulated from my bad ovary! I am now 9 weeks pregnant and we've had 2 scans so far and have been booked for 2 more. A 'reassurance' scan at 11 +1 on the 19th and the NT scan at 12 +3 on the 28th. Am hoping and praying that this is our baby that we can bring home with us.

I'm currently taking 400mg Cyclogest (progesterone) each evening, 40mg/0.4ml Clexane injections and 75mg aspirin. Hopefully this will help me keep our baby nice and strong.

Good luck to you all and look forward to chatting to you.

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara. Tell them to keep their beaks out. God wouldn't you just love to do that. I'm in-lawed out at the moment. My sister in law broke my favourite mug. I was gutted. 
Happy 33 weeks Abs. Hope the appointment goes ok tomorrow. 
Hi everyone else. My baby feels huge. I feel like I will be giving birth to a 6 month old at this rate.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mom2, she is gorgeous. 
Kat, I hope the meeting went well. 
MrsC, welcome. I hope the meds work for you and this is your rainbow.


----------



## melfy77

Mom2: Welcome Gloriana!!:happydance: She is adorable:cloud9: Hope you get better soon:hugs:

MrsC: Welcome:flower: I hope this little one will be your rainbow!

Pad: I'm sooooo happy your little girl is doing great:happydance: Will be stalking for your next scan!!

Tuckie: Full term!!! awesome!!! :happydance: Come on little baby!!

Just: I wouldn't be suprised if you go past your due date. Those little babies sure know to show up when they want to!

Abi, Sara, Kat and MrsM: you're next!!:happydance:

Work is keeping me busy, I was thinking on leaving around January 18th (my little girl is due on the 6th of February) but I think that's a bit ambitious...my boss told me he was not expecting me to come back after the holidays. So I might just finish the first week of january or so, and then leave. Thing is, I'm on the road most of the time, on farms and in the country. I'm alone, it's often icy, so not the safest when you're 35-36 weeks pg. I would do office work. I'm leaving for a year, so yes, I want to leave work as late as possible, but I know that by january I'll be fed up and could use a few weeks to do some last minute shopping and some cooking, like soup, lasagna, sauce, pies, that I can freeze and eat later.


----------



## cgav1424

So, I'm popping in after a long absence again and I'm not even going to try and make an excuse this time. I've figured it out why I'm finding it so difficult to post on this thread (and others). I'm not attached to this pregnancy or this baby yet. How terrible is that??? I'm 12 weeks 5 days and even after 4 successful scans (including my NT scan last week that showed a perfectly healthy baby)... I'm still not attached. I'm taking care of myself, taking all my meds and doing everything I'm supposed to be doing, but I'm finding it difficult to believe I'm going to stay pregnant. After every single scan where we saw a heartbeat, there were never any tears or laughter or giddiness that there was a live baby growing inside of me... I just felt nothing. Maybe some shock, maybe some surprise, but no really strong emotions of relief or excitement. I still feel like this could be taken away from me and I'm not getting attached in case something happens. I look at DS and DD and think, "I'm perfectly content with them. I don't need another child." It's as if I'm trying to tempt fate or the universe to go ahead and take this baby because I'm going to be fine anyway. I already survived three miscarriages... I can survive another one. I used to justify my feelings by being in the first trimester so they were normal, but now as I head into the second tri... I'm starting to feel guilty. Guilty because I'm not attached, guilty because I'm not bonding and guilty because I feel so indifferent towards this pregnancy. 

Ugh, anyway... I just needed to get that off my chest. It's been weighing on me lately and making me feel like a terrible mother. 

I've read back and must congratulate Mom2 on the birth of her beautiful Gloriana. My daughter's birth was much more violent and painful than my son's too... maybe it's a girl thing. ;) 

:hi: to everyone else. When I'm feeling more upbeat, I promise I'll update properly. I'm sorry for the downer post and the selfish rant... I'm just really starting to get anxious that I won't bond properly with this baby and starting to feel sad that this will be my last pregnancy ever regardless of the outcome and I can't even enjoy it. Oh boo hoo... someone get me some cheese with my w(h)ine please. Sorry for the pity party, ladies. Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs Cgav. Your post resonated with me because I felt quite similar early on in my pregnancy. I think it started to change after my anatomy scan and when I started to feel the baby move. I also looked at my daughter and wondered if I was bad for not being satisfied with her. I am, I just always wanted more than one child. I'm still wondering if I am pushing my luck, but I have certainly bonded with the pregnancy now. I'm sure you will too. It's still early days and we have to train ourselves to detach in the first trimester.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Quiet on the board this weekend. Hope that means everyone was out and about having fun.

Sara,
That SUCKS!!! You know how I feel about my in-laws. Hope it went much better than you feared.

MrsC,
So sorry for all your losses and not having any medical explanation.
Yay for your BFP!!! Lucky #6.

Mrsmigg,
Are you less comfy than with DD? Is the baby very large for gestation?
Sorry you are feeling so uncomfy.

Melfy,
Despite taking a year off, it sounds like it might be a lot safer for you to stop after holidays. You don't need to be driving on deserted, icy roads so late in your pregnancy.

Cgav,
:hugs:
It is understandable why you want to protect against further loss.

AFM,
Most likely my last dip in the Pacific for at least 6-7 months.
DH's meeting went very well and it looks like he might have an investor/potential partner. They have a 2nd meeting this Thursday to discuss details. I hope they can work something out. Otherwise, DH is going to shelve this project that he has worked on for over 1.5 yrs when the baby comes. 

I would hate for that to happen, but would hate for him to miss out on the baby much more than shelve his business. He pretty much needs a big break at this point. I hope this investor/partner is it.


----------



## sara1

Cgav- Its totally understandable that you'd have some trepidation regarding this pregnancy... you're protecting yourself. There's no guilt or shame in that. In fact it's smart and brave. So many of the women on here, myself included, during first and even second tri felt unable to even look at baby clothes, or tell anyone because acknowledging the pregnancy meant acknowledging that it could be taken away. You'll bond with this pregnancy and this baby when the time is right for you. Until then, go easy on yourself about it.

MrsC- Welcome and congratulations on your bfp! It must be very frustrating to be still in limbo about the cause of your losses, but there are many on here who've never found any concrete answers and are now holding their rainbows. Fx for a healthy 9 months.

Mismig- I bet you were livid... I get very protective of my things! Sorry to hear you're feeling huge- you really don't look it! When's your next growth scan?

Melfly- Please be careful. It sounds like it may be best for you to start mat leave a bit earlier just to be safe!

Kat- Enjoy your swim! Hope everything pans out well for dh and the business and he's able to free up some time for when the baby comes.

Afm- In laws weren't horrific, actually my MIL and I get along just fine, it's dh's sister who rubs me the wrong way. I had to endure a barrage of unsolicited advice from her which had me biting my tongue- she means well but has that know-it-all attitude which really sets my teeth on edge. She spent most of lunch telling me how exhausted and miserable I'd be and explaining her technique for washing the baby in the kitchen sink. :grr:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara, I get a lot of that from my sister in law as well. She used to be a nursery teacher and really thinks she knows it all. When Edie was 4 weeks old we met with her and marks two brothers and sisters in law for lunch. Edie was crying and without asking she just took her right off me, in front of everyone, as if she would be able to settle her better than I could. God I was fuming. Now she likes giving me advice on potty training etc which also winds me up as she went back to work full time after her son and the nanny did most of that stuff. 
I hope your sister in law doesn't continue to give you unsolicited advice. As for growth scans, nothing planned. We only have our two scheduled scans in the uk, at 12 and 20 weeks unless there are problems. My last midwife appointment was at 28 weeks and she did say the baby was measuring a week bigger, but didn't think it was a problem. I don't see her again for another 2 weeks so I guess I'll find out more then. They do say in second pregnancy your uterus is much more sensitive to everything, and that you are likely to have a bigger baby so I think I'm just being a drama llama. The baby just seems to have had a very sudden growth spurt, but I don't feel I've grown myself and every little bit of room from my hips to my ribs feels full of baby! I'm enjoying it though. We were at a bonfire party at the parents of some friends of marks on Saturday and I must admit I enjoyed the attention and the offers of chairs etc. Last time we went to that party was 3 years ago and I was even more heavily pregnant with dd, in fact it was only a few days off my due date! 
Kat, I really hope this deal comes off for your hubby. 
Melfy, good to see you Hun! Ooh it feels good to be in the next line up of due Mums after the ones we have due very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just wanting to wish Lee (and belatedly Pad) a happy second tri! How exciting! You ladies have been quiet this last few days. I hope all is well.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! Just checking in, just been busy! Looking forward to catching up with you all when I can. As for now, Tuckie eeeek! Good luck hun, exciting!! Thinking about you all xxx


----------



## sara1

Hey Lee- Major congratulations on 2nd Tri!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeeC

2nd Tri at last, I can't freaking believe it!!!! Never did I think I would be typing this. 
Pad, bump buddies??? you know how happy I am for you too twinnie reaching 2nd tri.

I'm going to change my profile later :)

Really need a catch up on here, will be back later.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations on 2nd tri Lee, it will probably always feel quite surreal to you. Thats how I feel anyway. i still cant quite believe Im where I am as I never thought it would happen and it still feels too good to be true.

Cgav, what you describe is perfectly normal. Its definetely a way of protecting yourself. Ive often thoughout throughout this pregnancy that I was scared to fully bond as I kept expecting every single day for something to go wrong. Ive had so many ups and downs this pregnancy and its all normal after experiencing losses. Once you start feel that baby move though and get really big you realise that it is a real baby and you will start to feel bonded Im sure. Your definetely not a bad person for how your feeling.

MrsC, Im sorry for your previous losses, I cant imagine how difficult it would be to have such a late loss at 19 weeks. You are on the exact same treatment as me and look where I am now. Fingers crossed it works for you too and even though its hard to believe with so many losses, it really can be down to pure bad luck I think. There are so many ladies on here with recurrent miscarriages and tests never revealed problems and they have just landed lucky all of a sudden.
The progesterone, aspirin and clexane combination has worked wonders for me.

Melfy, you have a good point about not wanting to drive in winter weather. maybe that is wise to finish up after Christmas.

Kat, I hope it works out for your husbands business, that would be peace of mind for you with the baby coming along!
My hubby is looking at changing jobs just now and Ive said to him that Im a bit worried with me going off on maternity leave Id prefer he stayed with the security of his job that he has. 

Hi to everyone else, hope all is well...

Im working late shift today up until Thursday and then thats me, cannot wait! Im waiting right now for my nursery furniture to be delivered, Ive been told it will arrive this morning, quite excited about it!
Its also my husbands birthday today and he's been hoping that this baby would arrive on his birthday but no signs of that happening.


----------



## Abi 2012

Mrs c- welcome and congrats on your bfp :) 

Cgav- the way your feeling is totally normal considering sending hugs your way hun 

Pad - happy 2nd tri:) xxx 

Afm- well I arrived at hospital for my app and guess what me being the ditz I am turned up on the wrong day!! Haha I now have to go to the hospital tomorrow for my app ... Oh thank you pregnancy brain oh how I love you lol x
Anyway home now to relax for a few hours before school run ... 

Hope everyone else is having a great Monday xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Haha pregnancy brain indeed Abi, its a pity they couldnt just take you anyway.

I know all about pregnancy brain, last night I left my keys in the outside of the door overnight, just inviting a burgular to come in, Ive never done that ever! I keep doing stupid things.


----------



## melfy77

Abi: Pregnancy brain...I turned into a one way street 2 days ago:haha:


----------



## sara1

Abi- lol to pregnancy brain... At least you can get a good rest in though. My husband already thinks I'm a flake but lately I've become a real over achiever in that department. 

Just- It's wonderful that you're almost finished with work!! 3 more days to go!


----------



## cgav1424

Aw ladies... thank you so much for your support and kind words and for not making me feel like a horrible person. Whether it's going crazy waiting for a scan or complaining about not feeling pregnant or not bonding, you guys all say the right things at the right time. I feel like a very selfish person in this thread as you have all provided a therapy session for me in one way or another! So... thank you and big :hugs:.

MrsMig - tell me about wondering if I'm pushing my luck! Two healthy, beautiful kids and I'm still wanting a third? And now I have all these complications with my thyroid (I'm hyperthyroid) and a polyp/fibroid in my uterus that could be an issue later on... I feel very selfish indeed, but I've been blessed with this little bean for 13 weeks (tomorrow!) and I'm determined to try and enjoy everyday I have with him/her, which is hopefully 190 (or so) more. 

Kat - don't you love that your last dip in the Pacific came in November? Haha. Another hot day today then we're getting down into fall weather! Yay! I love our fall weather. Crisp, sunny days in the 60's/70's... it's SoCal at its best. I'm also excited to be able to hide my prednisone-induced 15 lb weight gain with sweaters and the like. Good luck and fingers crossed for DH's meeting. It's so hard to see them work so hard for so long on something only to have to table it for a later time. I hope it all works out for you! Oh and side note... I saw from your Halloween pictures that you're Asian and your husband is white(?) and can I just say that you guys will have the most beautiful babies ever? I'm totally biased as I'm Filipino and hubs is white and our kids are pretty cute. ;) Oddly enough, I thought my genes wold be dominant, but they both look more white than anything... they just have a little extra flava to their looks. :haha:

Lee and Pad - second tri! That's amazing! Go 'roids pregnancies! :happydance:

Sara - I'm glad your in-laws were tolerable. I can't stand mine... any of them. We've told most of my family, friends, acquaintances... but haven't told them yet. I told DH he can tell them whenever he wants so it's up to him now. I am not looking forward to them knowing as my SIL will start blowing us up with questions about how we'll be able to afford it... she finds our financial situation fascinating (how we can make it as a single income family with me staying home) and it never fails that she picks my brain about it. Asking very personal questions from how much DH makes to how much our mortgage is, how much we owe in bills, our credit score, how we can afford our vacations, etc. It is so inappropriate and the one time I told her so, she just replied that we're family and we should know these things about one another. Really? That's not how my family is...

Just - almost on maternity leave! Woo-hoo! And yay for nursery furniture! How exciting. Pictures when the nursery's complete please!

Abi - haha! I showed up one week early for my 10 week appointment, but it was an unnaturally slow day at my doctor's office so they saw me anyway. I still think it was the receptionist's fault as I confirmed the date and time before I left the office, but it probably was just pregnancy brain. Lol

:hi: to all the other ladies and I hope this is the start of an amazing week for everyone!


----------



## hopeful23456

lee and pad - happy second tri! it goes by fast girls :)

hi to everyone- lol on the preggo brains. it doesn't really end after you have them ;)

melfy - i did the same thing, but followed a big truck onto a one way street, was scary! then luckily had a sneaky turn into babies r us so got off one way

:hugs: cgav - it's so hard in the beginning but so nice to have everyone that has been through the same thing


----------



## KatM

Hello Ladies. Sounds like happy news on the board today. 

Sara,
Your SIL sounds like my MIL. I find it harder and harder to bite my tongue, but I did out of respect for DH. He has since informed me to speak my mind. Of course, it is wonderful since I have not had to speak to her at all since moving to LA in July.
Glad to hear that yesterday went better than you feared. At least your MIL isn't as bad as your SIL... otherwise it would be double annoyance.

MrsMigg,
Thanks for the clarification via PM. It sounds like you are having a big, baby boy taking up all the room and stretching out into your ribs. It's great that you are enjoying the attention. I like that part too.


Lee,
Congrats on 2nd tri!!! A huge date for us all. The next is V-day!!!

Just,
I am surprised that you don't have your nursery set up since you were so scared of going early... Yay for it arriving today. I don't blame you one bit for not wanting DH to change a thing for a bit. I feel the same way. 
Yay for almost being done with work and happy bday to DH.

CGav,
No one would think you are a horrible person. 
I am Taiwanese and DH is Scottish. I must admit that I do think mixie babies are very, very cute. The girls more so than the boys, but am hoping Grey shows me wrong on this one.
I am hoping Grey looks like a mix between us and was fearing my Asian would dominate. It's good to hear that that did not happen with your kids. Or, an Asian version of DH would also be very cute.
I can't stand my in-laws either. I tried for years, but them taking $35K was the last straw and I don't feel like trying at all anymore.

Pad, Tuckie, MrsKg, and other missing ladies.... Where are you?

AFM,
As CGav mentioned, it's another hot one here in SoCal, so DH and are adding a Monday beach day into the mix. (he is still working from home) This is it, I sware.
Thank you ladies for all the support regarding DH's business venture. I pray that it can result in something on Thursday, otherwise the project is shelved indefinitely after 1.5+ years of work... but enjoying Grey is much more important.


----------



## padbrat

Hey guys... sorry been awol... had to go to a bloody family (his) wedding in Liverpool.. was a crap wedding too!

I am sorry.... but gonna start with a selfish post... I got my downs risk and it is 1 in 620! We are pleased with that and will refuse an amnio and CVS... unless this once is actually a boy then I might reconsider. So... one more hurdle down for Pickle! Good girl!!

Fili... I am just crushed for you. What an awful thing to happen, but not uncommon by the sounds of it. xx

Tuckie! Sara! Abi you are all so close! Come on those rainbows!

hey Melfry! Lovely to see you!

MrsM sorry you are feeling uncomfortable.... I am wondering when that will hit me as I feel huge already!

Sara... bah to out laws! PITA! Glad you survived!

Kat good luck to Hubby! Come on investor... show us the money!

Lee! YAY for 2nd tri twinnie! YES bump buds! I know it is a foreign concept for the likes of me and you... but we can do it!

Hey Hope! How are those gorgeous twins!

Mom, Gloriana is just gorgeous! Lovely photo!

Cgav... so feeling it with you. Only recently as I have gotten bigger and bigger that Hubby and me have started to accept that I am growing a person! Just overwhelms me at the moment. Bonding? Pah whatever? You do it when you are good and ready... there is no timetable!

Just... countdown to mat leave!! YAY!

Welcome MrsC!

Have taken my first ever bump pic at the hotel yesterday! I am HUGE for 14 wks!


----------



## cgav1424

Kat - great idea to squeeze in one last beach day! And biased again, but my boy was super cute as a baby/toddler/little kid and is now growing up to be quite handsome even in his prepubescent/awkward stage. And our little girl... oh, ugh. She just melts hearts everywhere. I reckon Grey will be absolutely gorgeous when he finally makes his appearance... in a few weeks time, of course! 

Pad - great news on your results! I'm so pleased for you and Pickle! I won't get my results for over a week, but I'm surprisingly calm about them. I'm trying to get back to my happy, zen-like place. :)


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee welcome to second trimester :hugs: so pleased for you

Reassurance scan with consultant today. Baby is now super cute and is more "chubby" now instead of just looking like a skeleton! It posed with its hand behind its head then turned its head to "look" at us! Legs were clamped together! I think I might eat lots of sugar before next week's anomaly scan as I really want to know what it is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats on a great scan Holly! Hope baby performs next week and you can find out what you are having. 
Pad-great to see you. I'm pleased about the Downs results and that you are able to refuse the invasive testing. 
Kat - you never know what you might get! My friend who's little girl is the same age as Edie is very English rose, pale complexion, blue eyes, pale brown hair, and her partner is half Sudanese and has dark skin, hair and eyes. Her little girl has every bit her Daddy's colouring. When she had her son we all expected him to be just like his sister, but no! Dark hair, but fair skin and blue eyes (which won't change now) just like his mum! It's so surprising! 
Tuckie, Sara, Just, hope you three are not feeling too uncomfortable. 
Lee - I'm going to say this again, just because I can. Happy second tri. I love being able to say that to you.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 2nd tri Lee & Pad :happydance:

Kat where in Scotland is oh from? X 

Welcome mrsc x

Cgav dont think I relaxed till could feel baby move x

Great news Holly x

:wave:everyone x

Not much to report here just went to see fireworks they were really good this yr an surprisingly rain stayed off x oh an baby is officially called Kody :cloud9: ....knew I'd get my own way :happydance:


----------



## fitzy79

Happy 2nd tri Lee and Pad...:happydance: The second really does fly...it only seems like yesterday I arrived here and now I only have two weeks to third tri:wacko:

cgav, I don't think I truly bonded or accepted this pregnancy until after I started feeling movements at 18 weeks..it was just too risky falling head over heels in love with this baby only to have it ripped away so I really guarded my heart. I didn't buy my first babygro/onesie until 22 weeks and cried so much when I did. I think that's when I really believed that this might just be our time! You will settle into the pregnancy but will always be worried..it's the nature of PARL sadly:nope: Don't put pressure on yourself and just take every day as it comes:hugs:

Lovely name MrsKg!

Kat, jealous of all your beach days and tan...I'm like Casper the ghost over here in Ireland!!


----------



## LeeC

MrsMig, I love that you love saying it, haha sounds a bit Pervy.

Holly, bless little bubba posing for you, can I ask why sugar?

MrsKG, what a super cute name.

Pad, so glad you got good results and don't need to consider CVS or amnio. Great news.

Just, I didn't know you were veggie too. I wont be giving in to any cravings. Made a huge pot of veggie soup tonight. We will need to swap recipes. How you feeling as your day gets closer huni?


----------



## LeeC

Also I have been loving catching up and seeing all the baby pics courtesy of the wonderful MARL ladies.

Heart, Pip, NSN, Davies, Puppy, Bumpy, Embo, Hopeful. Your babies are all super cute. Thanks for sharing all the gorgeous pics.


----------



## KatM

Pad,
Sorry you had to go to a crap wedding, but excited to see the bump pic.

Cgav,
What's next on the agenda baby wise? Next scan? Your SIL is so nosey. SoCal is soooo expensive. She is probably wondering what you all are doing right to be able to afford being a SAHM.

MissMigg,
I know you never know what you might get. My GF is half Asian, half white. Her hubby is dark Indian. Her 1st came out sooooooo pale. He looks completely half Asian, half white, no Indian. People think he is her son from a previous relationship and that her hubby is his step-dad. Number 2 and 3, look just like their dad. 

MrsKg,
Yay for Kody!!!
DH and I were both born in the states. His family was originally from Scotland, but settled here centuries ago to my understanding. We do have a proper Scottish last name and apparently a coat of arms... and a family castle on the Isle of Skye. My mom and dad are headed your way on Tuesday.

Fitzy,
My mom and dad are going to be in Ireland later this week. My mom has been wanting to go forever and they are finally going. DH and I would love to go to the UK. We tried to make it this summer when we toured around Europe, but I could not handle all the driving we were doing. It will have to be when the baby(ies) are older.

AFM,
We did a quickie beach day. It was wonderful.


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Holly, bless little bubba posing for you, can I ask why sugar ?

Well I was thinking anything sugary. On Halloween one of the guys in my office brought in a lovely range of treats for us all, however I'm still off chocolate and I sometimes get cravings for sweets. I had about 3 little bags of Haribo sweets which set poor baby off on a sugar-induced wriggle-fest. I have never felt it move so much. The next day it was quite quiet, poor child must have been exhausted. So Mummy Guilt has set on quite early and I'm avoiding anything too sweet/sugary. I saw baby move on the scan but it was quite chilled. i really want to know what flavour it is so it needs to be a bit more active in the leg area :haha:, so I may guzzle something sugary before Monday's scan :haha::thumbup:


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay lee you have done it! Enjoy 2nd tri Hun it will go so quickly!

Pad so glad you are pleased with your result and you don't have to think about any further testing.

Mrskg that's a cute name unusual spelling as well-I like it! Your other girls names start with a K also don't they?

I'm so excited to see who pops next there really can't be long can there?!?!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hollybush u are up late! Insomnia? Hugs xx


----------



## cgav1424

Hi Kat - I have an appt with my OB on 11/21. I'm assuming this will be just a routine check-up. Heartbeat check, measurements, etc. I have my anatomy scan set for 12/12 with the perinatologist. They want to offer us genetic counseling because of our history of miscarriages, but I'm not entirely sure what that will do for us at 18 weeks pregnant? This will be the true test of my will as I'm determined to stay Team Yellow, but DH doesn't think I'll be able to hang. 

I know SIL is nosy and I shouldn't let it bother me, but she is so aggressive with her questioning and judges us constantly. She also lets little snide comments like, "I'm so glad (their DD) isn't whiny like Aubrey (our DD). I couldn't handle it" or other comments about how our son isn't athletic. Ugh. She is constantly comparing our children and it drives me crazy. Our daughter has grown out of the whiny stage, thank you very much. She was 3 when that comment was made and now the complaint is that she's bratty. She is so not. She is the sweetest and kindest little girl ever. She has her moments, but all little girls do! And as for my son, he runs on his cross country team now and has always been more academically strong. I'd like to see if her son is reading at a college level in sixth grade. Apparently, now her "concern" for our son if he's going to be socially awkward because he's "kind of nerdy." We nearly came to blows after that one! Oh and apparently, DH and I are too overprotective of our children. It's not just the judging and comparing and incessant questioning. It's the fact that they, along with my MIL, never think to include us in anything then complain to us and everyone who will listen (extended family and mutual family friends) that we think we're too good for them and want nothing to do with them... Which makes everyone else think we're all a bunch of snobby douchebags. Omg. You really can't get me started on my in-laws. They make my blood boil. Oh and I can do the whole SAHM thing because DH works his butt off and makes good money. We live a comfortable lifestyle... we could be even more comfortable if I worked, but we don't get the $500 Disneyland passes or the latest and greatest gadgets or toys or the Starbucks on a daily basis. It's called a budget and we stick to it! When we want to go on vacation, we save money for it and plan far enough ahead to make it happen. I mean, seriously... it's common sense, isn't it? 

Wow! Sorry for the rant! On a lighter note, I don't know if you've gotten your stroller yet, but Bugaboo is having their sample sale in El Segundo this weekend. Their strollers and accessories will supposedly be 40-50% off so I'm thinking of going to check it out. Just wanted to give you a heads up. Again, sorry for the rant. What's next for you? You're getting pretty close there! Have you figured out your birth plan? Have you graduated to weekly OB visits? And does it feel like Grey has dropped and turned already? So many fun third tri questions. :)


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :) I'm not at all caught up! Had busy weekend with family, dr's appt today and dinner date with OH tonight. All is well but I'm exhausted! Will catch up ASAP. Hope all of you had fab weekends!


----------



## KatM

CGav,
She sounds so insecure to feel the need to openly compare your children like that. Yikes! I hope you don't have to see them much. I have no idea what a genetic counselor could do at 18 weeks. That sounds awfully late in the game.

I have a dr's appt tomorrow to get the Group B strep test. Then I think it is weekly. We bought our stroller, but thanks for the heads up on the sample sale. Hope you get something good.

Tuckie,
Of course you are exhausted. You are full-term and carrying a grown baby. Glad you had a good date with DH while it is still just you two.


----------



## sara1

Cgav- Congrats on 2nd tri today! 
Your SIL sounds intolerable- Seriously, I've never been able to understand people who think that talking down other peoples kids is acceptable behaviour. And the money nosiness is out of line too- my SIL does something similar where she goes on and on in this martyred tone about how hard things are for her being a full time teacher with two girls and aren't I lucky to have her brother to support me and the baby while I lounge around at home. Bitch. 
Ohhh that did feel good :haha:

Holly- Good luck on your scan today! I do the same thing with the sugary sweets before scans so I can see the baby move- I do feel like I'm being a tad manipulative but I refuse to start with mommy guilt while she's still in the womb. 

Mismig- Are you back at home now after your house swap? It must be nice to back in your own space again.

Fili- How are you feeling... better I hope.

Kat- Yay to another beach day! I think Saturday was our last one as it looks like the weather here is finally going to turn. I'm not sure I mind really- I won't be doing much swimming with a newborn. Having seen pictures of you and dh together I'm sure that your children will be stunners!

Tuckie- I bet you're tired! I feel like I've been thrown under the bus lately. No real sleep to speak of, certainly nothing more than 2 hours at a time, but I suppose we're in the home stretch.

Just- Would love to see some nursery pics!

afm- preggo insomnia is wearing on me, but otherwise I'm doing fine. Baby's been a bit quieter than usual lately, and I think she's got less room to swim around... This may also have something to do with the fact that I've been eating like a horse these last 2 weeks. I've got my last scan today before my section next week... only 10 days to go :happydance:

Hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

LeeC said:


> Just, I didn't know you were veggie too. I wont be giving in to any cravings. Made a huge pot of veggie soup tonight. We will need to swap recipes. How you feeling as your day gets closer huni?

Yeah Ive been strict veggie since I was about 10 and Im now 30 so for at least 20 years. I just hate everything about meat. The thought of eating flesh, the taste , the texture ughh! I wont eat sweets with gelatine or any animal products in them either. On the subject I was shocked to learn only last month that certain Mars products arent vegeterian, specifially twixes and celebrations sweets! it was on the news and I was reading online.
Im also very fussy with dairy products as I know it still comes from an animal, Im a nightmare. But Im not vegan. I do make sure to have milk in my cereal etc.
I've been loving my mums homemade soup recently, a thick veggie broth, cant beat homemade soup and crusty bread in this cold weather.
Im feeling excited now that the baby will be here soon and cant wait to finish work on Thursday. I guess Im starting to get a bit anxious about the birth aswell which is only natural.
When is your next appointment at Wishaw? Have you been seen by Dr. Maharaj yet, will he be your consultant?

Hope everyone is well...
Yes I'll be sure to post my nursery pics when my husband builds the furniture up.
Kat, I've been waiting about 2 months for my furniture to come, it had to be ordered. But at the same time you know what its like always scary to order things with the fear that something could go wrong with the pregnancy.
I figured if this baby comes early then all I really needed was my moses basket which I have.

Im feeling quite crampy today. I just want to make it through the next 3 days at work and then this baby can make an appearance. 
Someone in work last night made comment that my bump has dropped but I think its hard to tell. I still feel the baby high up and breaking my ribs apart.
After Thursday Im planning on crawling on all fours, scrubbing floors and taking the dog long walks to try and get this baby engaged.
Im not feeling much pressure down there like some of yous are.


----------



## filipenko32

Caught up! 

To the new ladies / fairly newly pregnant - it's instant and constant worry :hugs: sometimes there's no room to bond! Strangely enough i bonded with me-mo about 3 days before my 7 week scan. I wrote a note to my hubs in a sealed envelope saying that baby spoke to me and HE said, don't worry mummy it's all going to be ok! After the successful scan back at home, hubs opened the envelope... 

As for in laws :hugs: mine are actually great it's 'friends' who are mums who wind me up with similar comments to you'll be so miserable and tired... What a thing to say! Tired maybe but miserable I don't think so! :growlmad:. And I find 'advice' so 
Patronising now, i only listen to my sister and the marls on here. 

Kat, hope hubs got a good deal and his business works out brilliantly, sounds like it is doing already!


----------



## filipenko32

To the ladies very soon to be marls :hugs: and good luck!! So excited for you all :yipee: it's just thrilling to see you all become mums so soon! Think I'm in operation second wave?? 

Afm well I'm feeling much better but after my horrific accident :blush: I have since been seriously constipated :saywhat: unbelievable! I forgot to mention that it was hub's new car too, we've had to have it professionally cleaned x2 and it's still not 100% :nope: lovely hubs has been nothing but kind to me tho and just says it's not my fault. I blame me-mo lol! He made me :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I notice I feel less movement when going through serious munching phases! :hugs: for the insomnia, you're in training! Annoying tho :hugs: sorry your mug got ruined too! :nope: 

I'm in serious nesting mode already! It's taken over my mind and body! 
Just can't wait to see pics!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Fili you poor poor thing :hugs: at least hubby was understanding. I sometimes feel I dish out too much advice, in fact I know I do. I am only trying to help but I know sometimes I can sound like I know it all. The fact is, all my life I've never felt like I'm any good at anything, being a mum is the only thing I feel like I'm ok at. And even then I haven't got it sussed. My daughter is well behaved, eats and sleeps well and I consider those mine and marks triumphs at parenting, but I can't get her toilet trained, and I think what the hell am I doing wrong? Anyway rant over. Yes I think we are in Operation Second Wave - think its Abi, you, me, Kat, Lexi all due within 3 or 4 weeks of each other. How exciting!!
Kat, I agree your children will be stunning. 
Just, don't overdo it with the crawling on all fours! I hope that baby engages soon though. 
Sara, yes we came home at the weekend. I'm still exhausted from the week away though. In fact I feel a bit of a preggo moan coming on, I may keep it to my journal. 
Cgav, sorry the in laws give you such grief.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg, I love hearing advice from you and the other ladies on here as you understand so well! I should have added the mbrls (mums before recurrent losses) to marls and my sister lol! xxx


----------



## Raptasaur

Think I'm caught up now...

Welcome Mrs C and congrats on your BFP. So sorry for your losses. I can't imagine how hard it has been for you. The ladies on here are lovely. Wishing you a healthy nine months :hugs:.

Just enjoy your last couple of days of work and then relax!! I remember it being a bit mental trying to tie everything up and hand things over before going on mat leave. Hope it's not too bad for you. Enjoy this little oasis of me time because before you know it your life won't be your own! Make sure you pamper yourself now while you can. 

Melfy sounds like you should just make the end of this year it and start your mat leave a little bit early. You accrue holiday while you're on mat leave anyway so you can add that onto the end. 

Cgav I also totally get where you are coming from. It's self protection. But I agree that once you start to feel the baby moving, bonding becomes so much easier. And your inlaws sound terrible!! You have my sympathies. I have been avoiding mine like crazy because my Mil drove me batty during my last mc. I still haven't forgiven her. I told her about my mmc because I felt my DH needed some extra support and we needed cover for my DD with medical appointments etc. I hadn't even told my own mother about the pg let alone the fact I was waiting to pass a mmc. She blabbed about it to her friends and told my Sil too. And she had the chutzpah to give it all "But i'm grieving for my grandchild" when I had a go at her about not respecting my privacy. And this from the same woman who when I told her about my first mc said "oh in my day we didn't even count it until 3 months" or something like that. She makes my blood boil!!!! Sorry, all the inlaw ranting has brought it all back to me. I think you have done amazingly not to tell her where to stick it. I wouldn't stand for someone being mean about my children. What's that all about!!???!! My own mother struggles to say nice things about our family and I've had enough of the sniping so I now just ask her calmly not to say anything if she can't say something nice. Families, drive you bonkers sometimes!! Sara your Sil sounds like a pain too. I learned to tune out all the advice in the end.....:hugs:

Kat good luck for the meeting on Thursday, hope your investor comes through.

Lee :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: for second trimester!!!! So excited for you. Will be expecting bump pics soon....

Pad so pleased your results are ones you are happy with and you don't need to worry about more tests. Expecting a bump pic from you too!!!

Holly yay for the good scan and the chubby baby. Hope you enjoy the anatomy scan next week. It's amazing how much detail you get to see. 

Sara only 10 days to go, so exciting!! Does that mean you're up next??? Enjoy these last few days. You're going to get hit by the love bug!! I swear you won't want to look at anything else once you hold your baby. 

Fili your envelope story made me cry. Proper sobs. That is so lovely. Glad your DH is being so understanding. What a sweetie. 

Hi to everyone else!!

AFM, next scan is on Friday morning at Gloucester for the first time. Hoping my little splodge is growing, growing and my sch is shrinking, shrinking.


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies!:) 

hope everyone is well? xx

i went to hospital today for my bp check, bp was fine bloods came back fine, urine protein is back again! got appointment with mw on friday then consultant on monday! so will see how i go maybe ill go the rest of my pregnancy with no more problems?? who knows, guess we will have to wait and see!! feeling very tired due to my iron levels but other then that im pretty good :)

few bump shots from today 33+2 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







33+2 side.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7









33+2weeks front.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## padbrat

GRRR Raps and Cgav! That is precisely why we still haven't told anyone officially about this one... I can't stand the 'advice', fussing and attitude! Pah to it all!

Raps! All the best for Fri! I am not there again until the 19th Nov for my next one... grr so far away!

Fili... What the hell? Constipation now? MeMo is having a laugh with you!

Abi, hope all is well and they monitor you, lovely bump pics!

MrsM I think you should be proud of a well behaved child! It is a testament to you and your Hubby as parents... however, you can't win em all... toilet training is hard for everyone I believe lol

Hey MrsK!

Just... tomorrow is your last day! Wahooooo

Lee! Firmly in second tri now! YAY! How are you feeling chick?

Holly I reckon I am going to exactly the same for my next scan... can of coke 30 mins prior to should do it I reckon lol

Sara! 10 days and counting! Tuckie... any time!! Pink too! Wahooo!

My 14 wk bump shot! First one ever!
 



Attached Files:







14 wks.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Madrid98

You're starting to show now Pad!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Abi 2012

cute little bump u have there pad!!! :D:D xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Fab bumps Abi and pad! Pad I looked just like you at 14 weeks, you're really looking pregnant now :yipee: people were noticing when I looked like you. :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous bump shots! Lee, reckon we need one from you soon!


----------



## fitzy79

Great bump shot Pad...so exciting when starts to grow!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Selfish Post Part: I feel like shit. I had the worst indigestion last night and woke up to 3 rounds of diarrhea. I went to the drs for my planned appt and proceeded to have to pull over on the shoulder of our super busy freeway to vomit multiple times. I was so afraid a car was going to literally take my head off. They were all going 70 and I was barely in the shoulder's white line. 

I have not had diarrhea in over 7 years and have not vomited since I was a child. I then came home and screamed at DH for allowing his pregnant wife to drive herself across town while feeling so ill, closed the door and cried myself to sleep. DH has been doing everything since to make it up to me. He says he didn't realize how bad I was feeling. 

The good news is that I do not have a fever. Baby is doing great. My cervix is softening and the dr does not think I will go overdue. Weight gain of 25lbs. Dr is pleased.

Sara,
Your SIL sounds so out of line. Can you imagine when the baby comes and she starts comparing her constantly to her children? DH might need to tell her to shut her trap.

I can't believe you only have 10 days to go!!! I am so excited for you. 

Just,
I want some homemade soup that I don't have to make myself. Yes, I know how hard it is to actually order the furniture. I STILL have not thrown out any of the boxes. And you are right, a moses basket is all you would need.

Fili,
That accident was absolutely not your fault. That was almost me this morning. I'm just "lucky" to have my bouts of diarrhea before I left the house and at the dr's office. Almost vomited all over our new prius, not to mention get into a crash on the freeway.
So happy DH is so gracious and reassuring. Wow, detailed x 2 and still not clean. Oh well, shit happens.:haha:

MrsMigg,
I always value your advice. I don't think you ever come off condescending or know it all. You are just sharing.

Rap,
Light ahead for splodge's growth and sch shrinkage.

Pad,
Loving the bump shot.

Abi,
Looking good.


----------



## Mrskg

Holly I drank a bottle of sprite before my 20 week scan an baby was very lively x

Bumpy all my girls end in a y x

Gorgeous bump abi x

Pad:cloud9: loving your first ever bump pic can't wait to watch it grow x

Lee I agree we need one from you :thumbup:

Kat :hugs: I have gained 25lbs :blush: an I'm 10weeks behind you! 

Hi everyone else x

Afm had a pain at bottom of my bump all day think if still there tomorrow will call midwife...need the reassurance bloody parl!!


----------



## LeeC

Dating scan tomorrow. Will get a bump pic up soon. Think you will all be suitably impressed thanks to the steroid bloat.
Down to 10mg and will be done with them Sunday.

Pad, love love love your Lil bump. Have you announced yet? It's gonna be hard to keep it quiet for much longer now you are def showing x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, poor poor you. That must have been absolutely horrible. I hope you feel better now. 
And thank you, that is a sweet thing to say. 
25 lb weight gain is good, I'm pleased as I think I have gained about 22. 
Sara I can't believe how close you are either. I remember being so thrilled about your bfp. It doesn't seem too long ago. 
MrsK I hope the pain is just stretching or nothing at all to be concerned about. You do right to get it checked.
Afm, been feeling tired and a bit crabby today. I could do with some tlc.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Kat- :hugs: That sounds horrible. I'm so sorry!! Good thing you have such as sweet hubby to take care of you!


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahh get well soon kat glad hubby is making it up to you!

Abi you are blooming! Pad, amazing you have a baby growing inside u sweetheart congrats on putting up your first ever bump shot!! Lee so can't wait for yours!! Good luck with your dating scan tomorrow.

Fili hope u are feeling better now lol @kat - shit happens hahahahaha

Sara omg 10 days wow so excited for you!! I wonder If anyone will go first! How are you all feeling?

AFM up feeding Alfie and addicted to the sky news channel showcasing the US elections!!


----------



## heart tree

Ha ha Bumps! Who is Alfie rooting for?

Delilah loves looking at the television, computer screens and my phone. I think it must be the lights as she is just as interested in the news and Sex in the City as she is cartoons. I try not to let her watch it, but sometimes mummy needs a little tv break. 

Kat are you feeling better? What a horrible experience! Was it food poisoning?

Sara, 10 days!! :shock: I can't wait!

Mrskg, hope all is well. Love the name!

Abi and Pad you both look beautiful. Pad, what a wonderful accessory! Nothing looks better than a baby bump. 

Lee Congrats on making it to the second tri! Good luck tomorrow. 

Argh, can't remember what else I read. Sorry girls. I'm officially on my phone now. Gave back my work computer and iPad. Will be harder to reply as often but will stalk.


----------



## filipenko32

Heart my niece and nephew love the tv, sometimes it's the only thing needed to stop my niece in her three hour crying fits lol! I have lovely video footage of her crying crying crying then walking up and down not being able to take her eyes off the tv while she stopped crying and tried to walk up and down past the tv without taking her eyes off it. We all breathed a sigh of peaceful relief! 

Kat :hug: I'm comforted that I'm not the only one then but feel really bad for you!! :hugs: to have sickness too, you poor thing. :nope: I did :rofl: at shit happens comment. 

Bumps I am too! Minus baby of course! (well I'm feeding him via me lol! ) It's interesting 
isn't, I'm glad he won. Is Alfie feeding well? Are you bf? 

Sara 10 days!! :shock: sooo excited for you!! 

Abi when will u give up work? 

Lee bump shot! Bump shot! Bet you're showing now Roids or no! :yipee: Glad you're weaning off them though it's such a good feeling as the dose gets less isnt it?

Mrs kg did you decide on Cody / Kody? I remember reading your post but I think I didn't comment.I was half asleep at the time too! 

Mrs mig I'm having tired and crabby days. Is there anyway you can organise a bit of pampering? 

Mrs mig def agree with kat, I'm hoping for loads of advice from you which I will def take!! Think I will be in panic mode and you might be too busy to give it then so I will have to reread your posts! I have already taken your advice about using a baby sleeping bag thing as I remember u said it was invaluable for Edie. I got mine already! 

I'm wide awake at 6am! Spoke to my friend yesterday who just had a 13 week good scan after a c section last jan. Don't think I will be having a c section now anyway but it goes to show that her quick pregnancy was ok after a c. I'm excited about a natural birth now. I have my antenatal classes next week and another scan to double check that my placenta hasn't fallen low. It was never low but because it's a placenta in 2 parts (rare! Why am I always in the rare category!!?) they must check it's not low as that can be fatal for baby if the vessels joining it lie over my cervix and baby head presses down. Also when I give birth they have to have a double check all the placenta is out so that rings alarm bells to me to go for a scan a week or so after giving birth to check it's all out - don't want infection that can cause scarring and number 2 will need a home too lol. I couldn't help but feel a bit resentful that my friend has never had any problems at all, it's not fair is it?! Although she's so lovely I am genuinely super happy for her.


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck today Lee xx

Yeah fili decided on kody :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Lovely mrs kg! It's great you've decided already, we decided quickly too. I taught a really cute lovely child called Cody with a c once but haven't come across the name since, that's a good thing i think! I don't know anyone called Leo either. 

And yes Lee, good luck with your dating scan today! :yipee: 

Anyone at my stage getting horrible morning dizziness? I had to sit by a freezing cold open window yesterday morning to try to stave it off and it didn't go for an hour. Then I don't get it again for the rest of the day.


----------



## sara1

Morning everyone :hi:

Loving the bump pics Abi and Pad!! I agree- you need to post one too Lee!!! 
I'll post one on Friday when I'm finally full term. Speaking of full term shots- Tuckie???

Kat- That sounds awful and quite frankly, scary as hell! I hope Dh bends over backwards to make it up to you. Are you feeling any better now? Do you know what caused it? Happily, it sounds like Grey's doing just fine... take it easy today!

Mismig- The advice we get from you, and all the other ladies on here who are already moms is invaluable for us first timers!

Mrskg- I'm sure the pain's just your body stretching out, but it's always best to ring your midwife and get the reassurance you need!

Tuckie- How are you doing girl? Any more signs? I hope you're getting some rest!

Just- Congratulations on your last day of work and the start of maternity leave :yipee: Don't overdo it with the scrubbing floors... Your LO will get into position just fine.

Afm- had my last appt before my section next week. Everything looks perfect. They estimate she's weighing in at 2.86 kilos or 6lbs 5 oz. I can't believe I'm in single digits :shock:


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck this morning lee.

I'm glad he won too fili. No I'm not BF, had intended too but because of the traumatic delivery and my problems after my milk never came in :0( I managed to give him the collostrum and breast milk for about a day but that was it. Saying that he's happy and healthy and putting on weight like you wouldn't believe so I'm at peace with my decision. He has silent reflux though so is sometimes in pain when feeding, he has baby gaviscon which helps!

Heart I usually read and update from my iPhone. Not as easy as a laptop but you soon get used to it. I just have to stick to shorter replies now!!

Funny that most of my posts are around 3-4am now!!!! I'm sure 3am will become the new 9pm for a lot more of u soon haha b&b will come alive in the middle of the night!!


----------



## Abi 2012

lee- good luck today hun!

fili- it maybe due to low iron levels? can give you dizzy spells i have them quite alot now have you had your second lot of blood taken yet? that should tell you if you have low iron levels?? if its not that then im not sure! keep am eye on it and mention it to your mw at your next app, and i have already started maternity leave hun xx

mrs m- sorry your feeling crabby today chin up hun xx

mrs kg- i love the name Cody beautiful hun :D

afm- well ihad a rough night josh was upand down all night with a tummy ache. so he is staying off school today, gonna have a pj day watching telly me thinks ! nice and relaxing! my back ache has kicked in full blast! and i keep getting a stiff neck, anyone else getting a sore achy neck?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks ladies. You are all so lovely. 
Lee, what time is your scan? Can't wait to see a bump pic. 
Sara, single digits! 
Bumps, good to see you. Funny how you get used to being awake in the small hours isn't it? Alfie sounds like he is doing extremely well. 
Fili, what a lovely positive post. I haven't had morning dizziness since first tri, but I still occasionally get sick in the morning, especially if I have to get up early and I'm still tired and everything makes me retch, and I've found the same cure works for me, fresh air. Nothing like it! I'm pleased you are coming round to the idea of letting nature take its course and at least giving your body a chance to deliver naturally. As I always say its easy for me to harp on about it as I was very very lucky with my experience, but most of my friends who had a section first time round are trying for a vbac with #2. One of those friends was due a week last Sunday bless her, so it is looking like intervention. She is number 6 of the 7 of us from my post natal group to her her second, and then lastly it's my turn! I can't believe how our little group has grown. 
Heart I use my phone all the time as well! You do get used to it. I hope you enjoy being a SAHM. 
Tuckie any news?
Kat I hope you feel better today. 
Afm hopefully will be less crabby today. Doubt I'll get chance to get any pampering Fili which is a shame. I just don't have anyone to take Edie. 
I am feeling like I want to have sex, which is unfortunate as things are completely no go in that dept at the moment.


----------



## LeeC

On my way now Bumpy. Excited AND nervous.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Best of luck Lee for your dating scan, everything will be perfect..enjoy.

I actually have two shifts still to do ladies, tonight and tomorrow. Im looking forward to my last day tomorrow, we've planned to have a nice time with takeaway food and cakes etc.
I got home from work last night and hubby had built up the cot which is nice but he's still to do the changer/dresser. I'll take pics when its finished and post a bump pic as Ive not done one since about 24 weeks I think.

Sara, how surreal does it feel to be having your baby next week. Thats a great weight estimation 6lbs 5oz, a nice healthy girl you have.


----------



## LeeC

Sitting waiting for MOT clinic. Super happy. We are measuring well ahead, 14 weeks tomorrow. EDD 9th May.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee that is AWESOME!!!! I measured ahead with Edie and this time too. Happy happy times. :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, enjoy your last shift and celebration tomorrow! Looking forward to seeing your nursery pics.


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay yay yay lee!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Wahoooo! Lee! Welcome to lemons sweety!!! Bump pic and scan pic please!! We are sooo demanding aren't we!! I measured ahead at my 13w 3d scan too... am just to lazy to change anything lol!!

Kat OMG how awful! What is going on with you and Fili? Is it common at the stage you are both at? How are you feeling now?

And you too Fili? How are you feeling now too?

Sara! Countdown! Single digits! And a great weight too!

Abi sorry you had a rough night... cuddle up on the sofa with your babies! x

Tuckie? Pink? You OK?

Just... 2 more shifts to go! Wahoo!

Bumpy and Heart hello luvvies! I was watching the elections too ... after all the American people's decision will affect the world and us in particular.

hey MrsM... sorry you are feeling crabby... I know I am in desperate need of TLC too...

MrsK what a lovely name! I told Hubby we needed to start thinking of names and he said I could choose! Wahooooo! Have started a list of names to consider... so far I have Scarlett and Freya... the only reason I like Freya is because it combines both my Grandmother's names who have both passed away. Frances and Patrica. Still many more to look at!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats fantastic Lee. Its always a good sign to measure ahead, I did too with this one. 14 weeks is well established, I look forward to seeing your pics!

Pad, you really are starting to show a defined baby bump, it must be hard to keep it secret. Its great to see things going so well for both of you, you've waited long enough!


----------



## pink80

Great news Lee :happydance: can't wait for pics.

I'm ok thanks Pad - just been stalking really, don't feel like I've much to say :nope: Just playing the waiting game now, although I'm really struggling to believe I'm actually going to bring home a baby at the end of this - I don't really know what's wrong with me :cry:


----------



## melfy77

Lee: Great news on the scan:happydance:

Pink: Hun, there's nothing wrong with you:hugs:. It's just that you've been through so much, it seems unreal. We all know the feeling. Your rainbow is coming:happydance:

Kat: 25 pounds is a great weight gain, it's perfect:thumbup:

Had a chat with my boss on monday, and we both agreed that I might not be cut off for the job. So I will probably use my mat leave to look for an another job (which I already kinda wanted to do anyway). I really don't like this job. Too much driving, I need to be on my legs and walk around. My husband totally agrees with me. When you have no fun whatsoever going to work, it's neither normal nor healthy.

And...27 weeks today!!!!:happydance: Am I in the last tri? So excited!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Melfy. Happy third tri! I hope you find a job that suits you better after the baby. 
Pink, nothing wrong with you at all. It's natural to not know what to expect and even to not feel excited. Just keep resting and look after yourself. 
Pad, lucky you getting to choose a name! Gorgeous choices too. I like Scarlett but our children's surname is Green so I have to avoid colour names. That said, my daughters middle name is Violet! Couldn't resist!
Just found out a friend from toddler group is pregnant. I'm so excited, she is over 40, had a loss last year and has been trying such a long time for #2. I've given her my leftover high dose folic acid and told her about baby aspirin, and I'm keeping everything crossed for her. I want this for her so much!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pink, I dont think there is anything wrong with you either. It still feels very surreal for me too and still seems too good to be true at times, I also cant believe that Im going to have a baby in the next couple of weeks.
I also think as MrsM says that some people maybe dont even feel excited and worry that maybe theyve not bonded with the baby. But when the baby is here I really think we will all feel overwhelming love and protection for our babies.
Honestly, everythime I see a new born or young baby when out and about I feel tears coming to my eyes and so emotional. I think Im going to cry everytime I look at my baby after what we've been through.


----------



## padbrat

Aww Pink sweety! As the lovely Just, Melfry and MrsM have said it is all OK. We all know how surreal it feels after the emotional storms we have all endured. You just take it a day at a time... and you will be fine darling xxxx

Melfry! Happy 3rd tri sweety! Wahooo! Lovely avatar piccy... did I tell you about my scan piccy envy? I have it with MrsK too.... *sigh. My baby will not bloody pose! LOL

Just... count down count down count down then let the nesting commence!

MrsM.... ahhh I see what you mean regarding your surname... hmmmm ... though Violet is an absolutely beautiful name... always makes me think of days gone by and elegant Edwardian ladies in Summer meadows! 

I clearly am having a poetic moment! Hahaha


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: Lee x

Fili it could be your blood pressure x I used tom take them with my 2nd dd really bad x

Pad that's a lovely idea for Freya x

Happy 3rd tri Melfy x

Mrsmig got everything crossed for your friend x :hugs: take it hubby won't perform? Mine up for it same as before Im surprised x

Not had any pain today so maybe was just growing pains :thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

My super sticky steroid baby x. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 07 11 12.jpg
File size: 97.9 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous Lee :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

I'm guessing team :pink: x are you going to find out x


----------



## LeeC

Think we are staying Team Yellow MrsKG. I think only you and Davies think girl so far. Glad the pain has eased up x.


----------



## Raptasaur

So happy for you Lee, what a beautiful baby xx. And when he/she arrives you will recognise that profile! Great shots xx

Pad lucky you getting to choose names, Freya is lovely. I think girls names are so much easier as you can be a bit more unconventional with them. I get stuck with boys names. My first name is Patricia like your Grandma, named after my mam (but I'm called by my middle name, Tara). I love names that end in a. Have fun drawing up your shortlist! Can't remember if I said so already but lovely bump!!

Abi hope you lo feels better soon. TV and cuddles is the winning treatment. 

Fili dizzy spells sound like blood pressure. I had low bp in my pg with my DD. you have to be real careful about standing up slowly etc etc. Might be worth getting a bp reading first thing?? Dehydration can affect bp too so lots of water. 

Happy third tri Melfy. How exciting!! These last few weeks will fly by.

Pink not long now and you will have this baby in your arms, hang on in there xx

Kat poor you. That sounds like a nightmare. So sorry you had such a rough day. Glad DH is trying to make it up to you and all is well with Grey. 

Hi to everone else. My hubbie back from his business trip last night so looking forward to putting up my feet later while he does bedtime and makes dinner. What a lazy old thing I have become!!


----------



## LeeC

Rap, thanks huni. Cant believe you will be 10 weeks soon, how is everything going? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous pics Lee! I think girl for sure. I've thought team pink for you from the start.


----------



## sara1

Gorgeous scan pics Lee!! I say team :pink: which means with my track record at predicting it's almost definitely a boy. Still waiting on that bump shot!

Melfly- Congrats on 3rd tri!!!

Pink- Congratulations on full term! It's normal for things to feel surreal right now! Don't worry, you'll bond with your baby when she comes.

Fili- Sounds like low blood pressure or low blood sugar to me. Try nibbling on something before you get out of bed. Hope you feel better.

Rapt- Hope you get to put your feet up now that dh is home!


----------



## cgav1424

First off, Lee - beautiful scan! 14 weeks... I couldn't be happier for you... now all we need is your bump pic. I want to compare it to mine even though I'm one week behind you. Go roids! :happy dance: We're staying Team Yellow as well.

Pad - you've got a proper bump now! Adorable! Yay for your first bump pic! I love both Scarlett and Freya. :) 

Pink - it's good to know I'm not the only one feeling that way. You're so much closer than me, but I can't imagine bringing home a by at the end of all of this either. But have faith! Your rainbow will be home with you soon enough!

Melfy - happy 3rd tri! And hope you find a on that you actually like! 

MrsMig - Even being a mom, I think advice from another mom is invaluable. A word on the toilet training as I had the same problem with my DD... just let it happen when it happens. I know that's annoying and easier said than done, but we pushed it so hard that I think it actually slowed the process down. She was fine with peeing in the potty, but refused to poop. And I mean, held her poop in for a week until she was so constipated that we had to give her suppositories and enemas and she still wouldn't poop unless we gave her a diaper! DD and I fought, we cried and it was a terrible time! I had enough of the frustration so I still offered the potty to her and actually made her sit on the potty before I gave her a diaper. Then made her sit on the potty with a diaper. Then cut a hole in the diaper so her poop fell into the potty. And just let her stay at each stage for as long as she wanted. It took soooo long, but she woke up one day and shunned her diapers and made the decision like a big girl to use the potty exclusively. We had a huge poopy party (complete with 20+ guests, cake, balloons and small gifts) and she hasn't looked back! I know how frustrating it is, but keep telling yourself that she won't go to college in diapers. ;) 

Rapt - boo for in-laws and yay for your scan on Friday morning! I'll be thinking both growth and shrinkage. :) 

Rapt and Sara and all those that commiserated with me over my in-laws - I'm not sure why in-laws have to be so difficult. It makes me feel so much better that I'm not the only who resents the crap out of my in-laws. 

Sara - wow! Yay for single digits! 

Abi - great bump shot and fingers crossed for an unevenful remainder of your pregnancy! Fab news that everything is checking in normal!

Kat - how miserable! And scary to stick your head out on the freeway! I'm glad you made it to and from your dr appt safely. Are you feeling better today? And what caused the shits and vomiting? I'm glad Grey proved to be okay through it all and that you didn't ruin your new Prius. That's what I drive too and I love it! We're keeping it for commuting reasons, but will need to start looking for a car that comfortably seats five or more as DD and DS often have friends over plus DD is still in a booster and with car seat in the back, DS would be awfully squished. I'm thinking a Honda pilot. I'm not sure the minivan look is for me. 

MrsKG - love the name Kody!

Just - maternity leave! Woo-hoo!

Fili - I agree with the other ladies. Sounds like low BP to me. 

I think I've caught up properly? Sorry and :hi: to anyone I missed. Oh and afm, I'm a peach! Nothing new to report... I had a few days of feeling like a normal person as all symptoms but my sore boobs and constant peeing disappeared, but no... morning sickness came back with a vengeance last night. Oh and pah to hubs! I rented a Doppler because my next appt is two weeks away and I was having anxiety about baby so my compromise was that I would rent one ($27/month) just until I could feel baby move then I would return it straight away, but I might conveniently "forget" to return it until baby's here. ;)


----------



## cgav1424

Oh and I've decided my posts are either nonexistent or super long monster posts! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Lee! Twinnie! What a beautiful baby! I now officially have scan piccy envy of you too! How perfect... baby even poses for Mummy! Flying in the face of those who know far better than I.... I predict a BOY! 

Cgav I found that too... I had a while of easing of symptoms and worried stupid and then they would be back with a vengeance! The lovely Lambs is lending me her doppler when we meet up on Sat! Can't wait! Tea and cakes... baby cuddles and a doppler! What a day!

Rap yours has come back and mine has gone again... *sigh. Just me and the dog... again! You enjoy being waited on hand and foot chick!


----------



## sara1

Pad- Sorry dh is away again, I know it's rough. How long is he gone for?


----------



## padbrat

Aww Sara to be honest I am just whinging lol... he is only away for a few days this time... just that he wasn't meant to be going away now. Hey ho, could be worse!


----------



## KatM

Good morning ladies.
Thank you for all the well-wishes. I feel much better today. I basically slept ALL day yesterday except to post, answer some e-mail and watched 1 hour of tv at 10pm after sleeping for almost 10hrs straight. 

I think I ate something nasty. The worst part was not the vomiting and diarrhea, it was the nasty acidic burping/reflux. I feel awful for anyone who suffers from acid reflux, it is the worst! I had to sleep all propped up and am all achey from it.

Yesterday was the first day I ate nothing (drank coconut water mixed with water) ever! It was also the first day I did not exercise in countless years... usually I will do very gently yoga when feeling ill. I was nowhere near up for that yesterday. Today I plan on eating very bland food, doing some gentle yoga and going for a short walk at the gardens next door.

DH and I are fine. I realized that there was no way he would know how ill I felt because I still planned on meeting my GF for a sushi lunch after the dr's appt. Yeah right. I would have been vomiting all through lunch and the last thing someone wants to eat while nauseated is sushi.

Heart,
I hate typing on my iPhone, but hopefully you will get used to it. Besides losing your computer, how is it being a SAHM?

Fili,
I didn't want to introduce the kids to tv till later, but if it stops 3 hr crying spells, you better believe the tv is going on.
Some people have blissful pregnancies with zero issues, but rest assured she has other issues in her life. Thus is life. My GF had 3 super easy pregnancies while being unhealthy, obese, eating like shit, never exercising... but I would never trade my marriage for hers.

Sara,
OMG! The countdown is sooo short! She is at a perfect weight. I am so excited for you! My Dr thinks that Grey will make an appearance at 38 weeks based on my cervix and my will that he comes then.

MrsMigg,
Can you take Edie to get pampering? Mommy and daughter mani/pedi?
Sorry you can't fulfill your sexual cravings.

Lee,
So happy for you. Lovely scan pics.

Pad,
I'm not sure if the shits are normal. I think mine was bad food. It is normal right before going into labor though.
Love that DH is letting you pick whatever name you please. Good hubby. Sorry he is away.

Pink,
Think most of us feel this irrational fear that the baby isn't actually going to be with us.

Melfy,
Welcome to 3rd tri!!!

Rap,
Relax and enjoy DH taking over the duties.

Cgav,
I liked your comment about them not going to college in diapers. Made me LOL. 
I love the Prius. That is our family car purchase. Before this I had a 2-door convertible and DH had a tiny sports car. DH has yet to buy a new car since moving to SoCal, but he wants to soon. It will be another tiny sports car.
I don't blame you for not wanting a minivan. Honda's are great cars. Isn't it exciting you will have a full car!

Sorry your MS is back. Yuck. Good compromise with DH =).

Hi to everyone else I missed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for the advice Cgav. I made the mistake of trying to force it a few weeks ago and it just wasn't the right time and we both ended up in tears. It's a confidence thing more than anything but I suppose I just have to wait for her to feel confident. By pushing her into it I'm scaring her, she is frightened of failure. I don't want to get to the extremes you described of holding in poo for a week so I'll bide my time. It sounds like you handled it well though. 
Pad, hope hubby isn't away too long and I hope the dopplers ease a few jitters. I shall be looking for a new home for my Doppler after baby arrives. I may donate it to my friend from toddler group. 
MrsK how are you feeling today? Did they say what the pains were? 
I'm shattered today, been out this morning and this afternoon, both times with DD in her pushchair and she is getting quite big now, I got a right sweat on even in this cold weather! It's been a pleasant day though, DD went to her new dance class, the "Big girl" dance class where the mums drop them off and pick them up after an hour. I thought she would be nervous but because her friend was there she loved it. And me and my friend (her friends mum) got to enjoy a coffee in Wetherspoons for an hour, and actually have a conversation without being interrupted by toddlers, which was nice! Baby not been moving as much today but been feeling loads of pressure on the cervix and in my hoo hah, those lightening crotch sensations. They really hurt!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Missed your post Kat! Pleased you had a relaxing day and feel better. Edie wouldn't have the patience for pampering just yet but when she is a little older that's an awesome idea! Right now she still doesn't even like me clipping her nails.


----------



## Mrskg

Never had any pains today so I'm thinking your are right an was growing pains will def call if it comes back again x

Can't believe I've done this 3 times before I have totally forgot what it's like to be pregnant :wacko:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

pink80 said:


> Great news Lee :happydance: can't wait for pics.
> 
> I'm ok thanks Pad - just been stalking really, don't feel like I've much to say :nope: Just playing the waiting game now, although I'm really struggling to believe I'm actually going to bring home a baby at the end of this - I don't really know what's wrong with me :cry:

Its okay, :hugs: I still feel that way and my baby is in my arms! Must be a PARL thing. I still can't believe she's real and she's mine!:shrug:


----------



## cgav1424

Mrs Mig - I'm glad you stepped away from the potty for the time being. It was just so much easier with DS so we started at the same age with the same technique, etc. Whoever said it was easier toilet training boys than girls was so right! 

MrsKG - glad the pain seems to have subsided. It's been so long for me that every ache, pain and twinge causes me a moment of panic.

Pad - tea, cakes, baby cuddles AND a doppler! Sounds like a glorious day!

Kat - soooo glad you're feeling better today, hon. It sounds like you ate something bad if the worst has passed already. Honestly, I've been craving sushi for so long now that I would've been more bummed about having to miss my sushi lunch than being sick. LOL. Luckily, my cousin's taking me out for some tomorrow. :) I hope you took it easy today and were able to replenish and rejuvente. Stomach bugs are the worst! Oh and a full car both excites and terrifies me. :/


----------



## Abi 2012

Lee - what a beautiful bubba :) I think girl for you too :D 

Mrs m- potty training can be very difficult she will do it when she is ready Hun xxx 

Mrs kg- glad the pains have gone today hugs... Xx 

Afm- feeling very tired today and achy but other then that I'm pretty good :) nothing else to report! 

Hope everyone else is great xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mom2mmcjg said:


> pink80 said:
> 
> 
> Great news Lee :happydance: can't wait for pics.
> 
> I'm ok thanks Pad - just been stalking really, don't feel like I've much to say :nope: Just playing the waiting game now, although I'm really struggling to believe I'm actually going to bring home a baby at the end of this - I don't really know what's wrong with me :cry:
> 
> Its okay, :hugs: I still feel that way and my baby is in my arms! Must be a PARL thing. I still can't believe she's real and she's mine!:shrug:Click to expand...

I feel that way everyday Hun, it's so hard to believe when you've had losses. We all know how you feel. Not a day goes by when I don't have at least one thought that something will go wrong. BUT it's so likely now that we will get out take away babies :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls, sorry I've been a but MIA. Late 3rd tri is really hitting me hard.

Lee- beautiful bubs you've got there. Congrats!!!

Abi/Pad- gorgeous bumps on both of you ladies :)

Kat- so sorry to see you were sick :hugs: it's bad enough when you're not pregnant...glad you're doing better now though.

Sara- single days?!? Omg!!! You could be next! So exciting! I have to admit, I'm a bit jealous of the control you have in knowing and planning for an exact day when you're meeting your LO...but I'm not much for surprises, that's why I wanted to know gender! :p

Pink- I can relate. I'm feeling a bit down the last few days myself. Waiting aroun sucks and I think it gives us too much time to think. Hang in there hun :hugs: it's just our parl mentality getting the best of us. 

Melfy- happy 3rd tri! 

MrsM- hope the potty training gets better :hugs:

MrsK- glad the pain is gone. Never hurts to call if you get worried later...

:wave: Fili, Cgav, Rap, Mom2, Heart, Bumpy and anyone else I forgot :wave:


Afm, 
I'm just bleh! I'm really no fun these days girls. I'm very uncomfortable and HUGE and I feel it in every damn move I make. My back aches constantly, I'm up all night, I pee nonstop, I feel like I'm going to burst, and I've got exhaustion like its 1st tri all over again. I don't really have any signs Bay is coming anytime soon either. I have had some loose stools & there's the constant pressure down there and back aches but other than that, nothing. I feel downright depressed :( I don't really know why. I am just worn out and melancholy. 
Sorry I'm such a Debbie Downer! Hoping this feeling will pass soon...I'm usually a very optimistic, upbeat type of person.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, what beautiful scan pics. I think your having a boy. So your going to stay team yellow. I can honestly say right now that Im so happy Ive resisted the temptation to find out the sex aswell. Im getting really excited to find out now what Im having. I keep picturing that moment after a long labour when they tell me girl or boy.
It has been hard though to resist temptation.
How did you get on at the MOT clinic? what will the plan be for you, will you still be seen regularly and have any extra scans?

Tuckie, it sounds like you are quite down, you dont have long to go at all. I feel like the past two weeks I have been really hormonal and moody and quite depressed at times aswell, must just be something going on with our hormones at this stage.
This is my last day at work today which Im glad of but Im feeling good that Ive managed to work up this far to keep myself busy and occupied. The next couple of weeks for me will be about chilling out and resting or so I say but to be honest I'll probably not be able to sit still, I feel like Ive started nesting and trying to get everything in shape and order.

Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## tuckie27

Just- Thanks hun. Sorry you've been struck by the 3rd tri moodiness too. I remmeber Sara saying she was feeling antisocial awhile ago...I feel that way too lol my OH said the same thing about me feeling down lately; he thinks it's probably hormonal. It will be exciting to find out what team your bubs is! Way to stick with yellow all the way. Congrats on mat leave :) glad you will get some time to rest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Can I just reassure you late third tri ladies that how you feel is completely, completely normal? Especially for first time mums. I don't so much think its a PARL thing although I'm sure that doesn't help, but everybody I know, myself included, got the crazies right at the end of pregnancy. It's a combination of not knowing what to expect, when to expect it, fear of pain, fear of failure, fear of not bonding with your child, fear of not meeting up to your own or everyone else's expectations of how you should be as a mum, fear that life won't ever be the same again (it isn't, by the way, it's better) topped off with total exhaustion. And if you don't know when to expect labour or delivery, it's like being a child just before Christmas morning, who has been promised the present it wants more than anything in the world. And you can have it soon. Only probably not today. Maybe not tomorrow. Maybe not the day after that. Nobody is going to tell you when, you just have to be patient and wait. Only you can't be patient and wait because you are a child and its Christmas!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for all your advice about the bp ladies. I'm going to the gp next wk anyway so I will ask then. 

Mrs migg that's so useful to know, I will be a massive worry wart I just know it! Jus off out to tutor but feeling euphorically happy today!! For no particular reason, must be hormones! Will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. So quiet today.

CGave,
Enjoy your sushi hon. I know others might think we are crazy for eating sushi while pregnant, but not eating sushi in SoCal is almost like not drinking water. My Dr knows and pretty much told me it was okay if I have been going to the same place for a long time (over 10 years) and know the sushi is good (the chef is my friend). He did say on the rare chance I get a parasite, I can't be treated. My sushi chef friend is soooooo overprotective of me and he told me he has never known anyone at all to get sick. He only allows me to eat salmon, though I am dying for a spicy tuna roll. He won't even allow me that while I am BF, so I have to wait a whole over a year.

Tuckie,
:hugs:
It is normal. Don't you remember all the MARL's complaining every day at your stage? My Dr says that pregnancy goes 5 weeks too long and everyone is uncomfy. Even I am starting to have back pain despite all my core/back exercises. My hips hurt. 
We are all hormonal. No need to apologize. It's probably the drastic change from your usual upbeat personality that has you thrown. Some people are Debbie Downers all the time, so a week or two of it is no biggie in the long run.
You are doing great and almost there. Maybe DH could give you a nice, prenatal massage to help soothe your aches after your warm your body in a nice shower or bath. Kisses and snuggles might be nice too. 

Just,
Yay for the last day of work. My mom and dad are in Scotland. My mom says it is beautiful, the people are super friendly, it is expensive and super cold. My mom told me she is wearing 7 layers of clothes to stay warm.

AFM,
Feeling much better now. Still had acidic indigestion all day yesterday and barely ate, but woke up very hungry today. I'll take that as a good sign. I'm going to try and stick with the BRATTY diet just in case... all bland food. Still having bathroom issues... not leaving the house.
I'm not even full-term and am ready to be done. I want to wait 2 more weeks for the health of the baby, but as far as being pregnant.... it's been great, but I am ready to move on.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Kat so pleased you are feeling better now... and I hope you are too Fili! x

Tuckie it sounds like you are completely normal for the stage you are at.... the lovely MrsM gives some great advice doesn't she? 

MrsM I am sucking in all that advice so keep it coming!

MrsK! Hope you are well!

Sara.... you make sure you are chilling and making the most of your time before it all gets hectic!!

Hey Cgav! That PARL mentality we all have is a killer isn't it? I hate worrying about everything!

Just! Wahoooo for mat leave! And I am pleased I am not solo on the boy prediction for my twinnie Lee! LOL

AFM... am getting impatient for my next scan... which is cheeky really considering how many I have been lucky to have so far lol. My closest friend arrives the week after my next scan and despite Hubby's protestations I know she will not be able to miss my porkiness and know I am pregnant! I cannot wait to share this with her... and I am hoping her boyfriend will be proposing soon... if she doesn't surprise me by saying he has already! They are completely made for eachother x


----------



## fitzy79

Feeling sorry for all you lovely ladies about to become the latest members of the MARL club..it sounds like such a physically uncomfortable time, not to mind dealing with all the emotions of pending labour and delivery:hugs:

I had my first middle of the night pregnancy leg cramp last night..it was soooo sore!! I woke OH up with my squirming and he massaged it after toe flexing. Hope they don't become a regular occurence. Had midwife appt today and all was great. Itsy kept squirming away from the Doppler. Am 25+3 and 26 weeks according to fundus measurement. I have put on 19lbs so far which seems like a HUGE amount...fingers crossed I don't keep exploding and that the weight gain slows down. I was really hoping not to go over 30lbs in total!


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- thanks for your input. I think everything you said is very true! :hugs: 

Kat- thanks for your words too hun. I guess I don't remember all the marls complaining at this stage...pregnancy brain! Plus a few of them didn't make it past 35 weeks, lucky them! :haha: I could get OH to give me massages, but he's pretty awful at it lol However, he's great for kisses and cuddles <3 Glad you're feeling better :) I'm with you on not wanting to go 40+ weeks! Like MrsM said, I'm ready for my Xmas present now!!!

Pad- I remember the waiting period between scans! Boo! It's sucks when you have to wait a couple weeks to see your bubs again :( Do you have a Doppler at least? Mine saved me from going totally crazy between scans.

Fitzy- I had a charlie horse leg cramp during this pregnancy too! They are common in 2nd and 3rd tri. I read it may mean you need more potassium. Eat bananas! I'm allergic to them so I opt for yogurt, which also has a good amount. Weird how we always get them in the middle of the night...don't worry about your weight either. I've put on over 35 lbs!!! :dohh:

Afm, feeling in slightly better spirits today. OH took me out to lunch while we had the oil changed and tires rotated. It's supposed to snow tonight! It'll be our first snow of the year here. My relatives that live elsewhere in the country are always shocked that I live in California and it snows :haha: TV and movies always show SoCal but the Sierra Nevadas are massive mountains and we really do get snow! They're predicting about 3 inches for the foothills (where we are).


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies you're all quiet today :haha:

Pad I'm fine ta :hugs: Let us know his quick your friend notices x

:hugs: to you all feeling uncomfy x

Fitzy I've had tightenings in my egs but not ace to full cramp expecting very soon :wacko: I've put on 26lbs :saywhat:

Glad your feeling better tuckie if you get sn post some pics I love snow an as cold as Scotland is I live close to the coast so don't get snow very often x


----------



## sara1

Trying to read but Internet is down (perfect timing with me stuck at home). I'm on my phone which infuriates me! 

Just want to say to Tuckie, Just, Pink, Kat and anyone else in late 3rd tri who's having a hard time right now that I'm right there with you guys... I'm moody and depressed and nervous and i cant really put my finger on why because I'm so excited i could burst.


Mismig- Thank you for you post! You were spot on!

Full term today!!

Hope everyone's well and gearing up for a great weekend!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Happy full term to us Sara, how did this happen!

MrsM, you gave us very wise words as always, thanks. Everything you said is completely how I feel.

Kat, it is very cold here right now, winter seems to just have sneaked up on me, Ive been so preoccupied with this pregnancy that Id hardly noticed how wintery it has become. I think for people coming to visit Scotland you would think its a nice place with the scenery etc. its just a pity that the weather isnt nicer more often. Frequent rain where I am. I look forward to the cold forsty weather and even a bit of snow whilst Im cosying up with this baby over winter.
As for the acid reflux and heartburn, that is my worst pregnancy symptom I have to say. I have been close to tears with it at times as it becomes so unbearable. The past couple of weeks I have been waking up with acid/sick in my mouth absolutely disgusting. I am so glad that I dont suffer from it when not pregnant.

Well thats me finished up work last night. I was spoiled with cards, money, presents and flowers. The money is for me to treat and pamper myself. I got a few baby gifts too but was told that when the baby is born I'll be getting more. Everyone has been lovely to me. As much as I moan about work, at times like this I realise what lovely colleagues I work with. 
Also got Chinese takeaway and I got to go home early.
Im ready for this baby to come now and hope I dont need to wait 3 weeks!


----------



## Raptasaur

At EPA waiting for scan......


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Best of luck Rap!


----------



## LeeC

Good luck Rap, please update us asap.


----------



## sara1

Just- I know!!!! I really can't believe we've made it this far! Sounds like the ladies at work gave you a wonderful send off! Now it's time for you to put your feet a for a bit while you can!

Good luck Rapt!!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

So happy again. Baby measuring bang on 10 weeks and jumping around. And the sch has shrunk quite a bit. Got some lovely pics so will try and post up later. Feeling delighted right now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Excellent news Rapt! I'm so happy for you!
Happy full term Just and Sara! Enjoy your maternity leave Just. It sounds like you were spoilt! I know what you mean about the snow! I had my daughter in November 3 years ago and the snow came about a week after she was born and stayed till about February! I spent a few very cosy months sitting in the front room with the fire on doing a lot of breast feeding! Only drawback was I lost my baby weight quickly but then gained it all again from not getting any exercise and eating toasted teacakes with butter! It was a lovely cosy few months though. Doubt I'll have that luxury this time round with a busy 3 year old to entertain. 
My friend from my post natal group has gone in to be induced today. She is 6 out of the 7 of us to have baby #2, then it's my turn next! The last of the preggoes!
Been feeling rubbish these last two days. Had an extremely stressful conversation regarding a lot of money I owe the taxman (through errors on my previous and present employers part) and it brought on a migraine yesterday which I haven't been able to shake off. I'm supposed to be working tonight but I've told them I'm not going. I'm feeling sick and completely drained. I have my daughters 3rd birthday party on Sunday too so I need to recover.


----------



## Mrskg

Happy full term Sara and just :cloud9:

Great news rap :happydance:

:hugs: mrsmig hope you're feeling better for Sunday x :gun: taxman


----------



## LeeC

Rap, seriously delighted for you. It's great seeing little bubs jumping about isn't it. This is your sticky baby :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cgav1424

Awesome news Rapt!

Mrs Mig - migraines are the worst. I hope everything works out with the taxman and that you'll be all healed up for Sunday. :hugs:

Sara and just - full term! Yay! 

Tuckie - glad you're feeling better, hon. 

Fitzy - I always get leg cramps in the middle of the night while pregnant. I haven't yet this time as it's early yet, but I have had some tightness. Those leg cramps are terrible! 

:hi: to Kat, MrsKG, abi, pad, lee, heart and all you other lovely ladies! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Abi 2012

Brilliant new rapt can't wait to see pics :) 
Sara and just congrats on fullterm! Yay!! 
Mrs m hope your feeling better soon and that your LO has a brilliant 3rd birthday :) 
Afm- just had my hair cut feeling a little better today got midwife at 4 so here's hoping that goes well :D will update later tonight if I'm not to tired xx 
Hoping all you ladies are well and have a lovely weekend :) x


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- I remember that stage all too well. I was unhappy, uncomfortable, had so much to do but didn't feel up to doing anything! But the good news is it didn't last long. At the VERY end I felt much better, had energy and good spirits. So hopefully that will happen for you too!

Oh help me ladies! I was holding Glori last night and my hubby said to me, "So you're sure we're done, right?"
and I said, "NO"
Ahhhhh what am I saying? I have 6 kids, I should be done. I'm 34, and this was not an easy pregnancy! 
It must be Gloriana's fault. She is such a beautiful, incredible baby that I can't imagine not having another one! Hopefully this is just hormonal and I'll go back to being sure we're done soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Go for it Mom2!! I'd carry on if I could!


----------



## sara1

Rapt- That's wonderful news! please post a pic:)

Mismig- Boo to the taxman! Migraines are miserable, hope you're feeling better soon. 
Abi- Yay for a haircut... a little pampering is always in order. Good luck with your midwife visit.
Mom2- 7!!!! :shock: You are superwoman!

As promised, full term-the final bump pic. If I get any bigger in the next week I'm not going to admit it :)
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Mrskg

Mom2 will we be seeing you back here soon :haha: 

Lovely bump Sara x I think I'm about your size now :wacko:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

Pad,
Of course your closest friend is going to notice. It's time to spill the beans.

Fitzy,
I gained 2lbs a week for 9 weeks in a row and then just stopped. Since then I have gained maybe 4lbs in the last 8 weeks or so. I am going by memory which is hazy. I actually lost a couple of pounds, most likely due to my stomach issues. The point is that weight gain is not steady, so just try to eat when hungry and reasonably healthy with some treats. 

Tuckie,
If you go back to July, you will see all the late 3rd tri girls moaning daily and obsessing over EPO. Hope DH gave you plenty of hugs and kisses. Also hope you get that 2nd wind that Mom2 spoke of. I'm happy to report that all my back aches were because of my food poisoning and not permanent for the rest of pregnancy. My hip issues, definitely permanent.
I hate snow, but am happy that you like it. 

Sara,
You look great and neat hon. Honestly, you don't look big at all. I don't know if I would have guessed you were full-term.
I HATE when the internet is down. That sucks!
There is nothing to put your finger on hon, it is hormones and all the anticipation. Happy Full Term!!!

Just,
Wonderful send off. Happy Full Term to you too!!!
My parents knew it would be cold, but I guess it was colder than they predicted.
Acid is so nasty. I caved in and used Tums last night. What a bloody relief. I actually could sleep through the night without sitting up every 10 min for the acid to go down. 
Hahaha, I am telling you that you will be the one to go overdue after worrying about an early arrival.

Rap,
Congrats on a great scan.

Mrsmigg,
Lucky #7!
Yikes, the dreaded taxman. Hope it all gets sorted soon. Good that you are taking care of yourself. So excited for Edie's 3rd bday!

Mom2,
Only you know what is right for you. That many kids sounds like way too much for me, but everyone is different. I am so happy for you. Gloriana is wonderful. Remember hon, many of us are older than you are... so your age isn't the real factor. It's if you can handle another one.

AFM,
Hopefully today will be a better day feeling wise. Yesterday I still felt very acidic and weak. I was moody and venomous. I woke up in a much better mood today after taking a handful of Tums last night before bed. It worked! No horrible acid reflux all through the night. Still on my awful BRATTY diet until I stop having bathroom issues. All my beautiful farmer's market food is going to be tossed out from this week. Oh well, such is life. Hardly a big deal when you compare it to a lot of us having our rainbows soon =).


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo Raps! Great news! Can't wait to see the piccys!

Sara congrats on full term and what a lovely neat bump you have! You look fab chick!

Kat... I caved in the other day and had gaviscon cos I couldn't bear the indigestion and acid... bleaurghhh... shame you have to bin your lovely food... but hey, you need to settle your tum!

Wahooo for mat leave Just and happy full term! What a great send off you had. I got asked at work (confidentially by our recruitment specialist so she can recruit my replacement) when my estimated date of childbirth was... I freaked!! Wahoooo who said anything about child birth?? Can't even think that far lol.

MrsM I have had experience with employees suffering a similar situation. I would advise detailed notes of all conversations. They can work out a repayment plan with you or adjust your tax coding to compensate for any underpayment... most importantly do not stress about this! 

Hey MrsK!!

Lee how you doing chick? How is lemons treating you?

Tuckie am pleased you are feeling a little more upbeat today x

Mom! Wow check you out!! If you can and you want why not?

I got bum cramp today walking down the high street back to work!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig I hope you sort things out, that sounds like a nightmare, I read you had a migraine on fb :nope: why have they messed up so much!!? I hope you have a great day on Sunday but I think you should take it very easy till then, bit worried about you :nope: 

Sara, happy full term!! :wohoo: I just can't wait for you late third tri ladies to have your rainbows. :yipee: it makes me feel so happy just thinking about it. You have a beautiful bump too :cloud9: 

Rapt that's wonderful news :yipee: so happy for you!! Bet you're elated!!

Mom2 lol!! I would go insane if I had 6 children but everyone is so different! Some people want 14 children some only 1, some none. I'd say go for it too! Nothing's stopping you - hope you've saved some of those pregnancy tests :haha: you're more fertile after pregnancy as you prob know, I am going to be taking advantage of that fact! But I only want two children, then I want my life back so I'll be looking forward to them being school age (selfishly probably) but I want my career and my social life as it was after being a SAHM for a few years. 

Kat glad you're feeling a bit better too, you've really suffered :hugs:. I know what you mean about moodiness and wishing it was over already. I reckon in a few weeks I am going to blow my top about still being pregnant. I feel like I've been pregnant forever already and just want to hold me-mo in my arms yesterday. I am also moody, I'm experiencing highs and lows now and again. I think I read this was normal in third tri. I'm tired of being so 'fat' and so much less mobile but at the same time I love my bump and feeling kicks but I will be more than ready in 9 weeks time! Oh and I also have horrific heartburn on a daily basis but gaviscon helps ...

Afm think my substitute / supply teaching days are going to come to a close very soon, I am feeling more and more tired now and like I need an afternoon nap! I think I will carry on tutoring as it's easy enough and good money but I think by the end of november I'll be done. I want to decorate the house anyway and we have got loads of friends and family visiting us in December. ( Haha my tummy just went crazy again as I just wrote. Love it! Me-mo wants out but it's like the Truman show for him. )


----------



## filipenko32

Pad you ARE going to give birth, it IS going to happen! Now go freak out at that for 5 minutes and come back when you have accepted it lol!! You're going to get a little pad let for sure! Bum cramp :haha:


----------



## emz1987

Hi Everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining the forum. Im usually on the miscarriage forum as had 3 previous miscarriages this year. 6 weeks Pregnant today and Hoping 4th time lucky for me. 

Just been catching up on the recent pages and its so nice seing all the success stories. Gives us all hope.


----------



## filipenko32

Just your work sound lovely! Glad you had a great send off!! :cloud9:


----------



## KatM

UK Ladies,
We don't have Gaviscon here. Sounds like we need it.

Pad,
Are you going to be a SAHM? Just trying to figure out the recruitment situation. Don't know your mat leave rules. We pretty much have none. If you work for a company of 50+ for over a year you get 12 weeks UNPAID leave. Some big companies do offer paid leave, but not many. No paternity leave. DH will use all his vacation/sick days.

Fili,
It is normal to have the ups and downs in 3rd. Plus the limited mobility is tiring. Good decision on tutoring only. Sounds a lot less stressful.
Just so you know, I love all the movement.... but it gets stronger and stronger and more frequent and sometimes annoying.

Emz,
congrats on your BFP. Welcome to the thread. 

AFM,
Had to lay down. Don't know if it is low-blood sugar, MS, or leftover food poisoning. Felt strange.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks kat, I am noticing more and more movement, he's getting big! But I have a froth placenta so it's still probably a lot less pronounced than what you feel but you never know! 

I really want another 3d scan I feel like I haven't seen memo for so long! The last time I saw him was 24 weeks so nearly that time again and I'll be giving birth!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Raptasaur

It has taken ages to work out how to do this but here we are.....my gorgeous little splodge :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







dead3d72743f4d4c7bc93e62c2ccddee_zpsd750dd42.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5









0a77e76fc5376666b594cbf6eb08726d_zps1314efa7.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies leec fab scan still think pink so pleased all is well with u an pad u both deserve ur rainbows so much x

Kat sorry u were ill Hun not nice on top of heartburn! X

Fili ur doing well Hun? 

Hi everyone hope ur all well an sleeping. 

We're good lexi is adorable it amazes me how much u can love someone so much, even after they spoil ur figure give u bags under ur eyes an u sometimes get a chance to brush ur hair! Lol! (Joking) well kinda!! 

She's a good girl really, hubby pissed me off this evening sorry for moan but has been out on his boat all day fishing not given me a second thought I do bedtime alone when lexi screamed 1 1/2 hours don't no y! Hoping its colic an she will grow out if it. I come downstairs to no bottles done no dinner in oven an he's made himself tea not me! So he under duress made her bottles took himself to bed! Knobhead!! Sorry but he rely annoyed me he's normally quite good but he's tired! Welcome to my world lol! X


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic pictures rapt!! Baby looks so cute and snug in there! :cloud9: :cloud9: 

:hugs: davies, men ey?! Not surprised you're upset and frustrated :hugs: I hope he comes round and realises he needs to help and not go out on is boat all day xxx


----------



## MightyMom

LeeC said:


> My super sticky steroid baby x. :cloud9:

That's definitely a boy. :) I vote team :blue:!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Rap! :happydance: 

Yay on full term Just and Sara :)

MrsM- OH and I were just saying how it'll be nice to get all snuggly & cozy with our winter baby :) migraines suck! Feel better hun :hugs:

Mom2- I hope I get that feeling at the end too! 7 kids?!? Wow, you're a brave woman lol

Emz- welcome :) congrats on your bfp!

Kat- hope you're feeling better hun. Sounds like your body is still fighting off the last bits of your sickness. Get tons of rest! 

Fili- glad you're lightening your work load in a few weeks. You will be plenty busy nesting anyways :)

Sara- you don't even look full term! Lol I looked like that months ago :haha: you look great and thanks for reassuring me that I'm not the only crazy, moody lady here. I get bursts of excitement here and there as well, but overall I'm just feeling crap most days. I did feel better today though :) You're getting your c section in a week, right?!? 

MrsK- we barely got any snow and what we did get didn't stick because it was too wet out :/ got some autumn photos around our property and on our road after the storm though! I'll post a couple & some more of snow when we get it!

:wave: Lee, Pad, Davies, Cgav, Mighty :wave:

Afm, 
Doing a little better today with the pains & my mood. OH is watching boxing so I'm bored of course lol I am posting a pic of my bump from today at 38 weeks. Posted on fb too. I've reached whale-ish proportions! Also, some fall photos from around the property and down our road I took today. I love the fall colors <3

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/43935D96-ABCE-4F73-A2FF-928CB0E8C2DE-178-00000018533F8AB2.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/81CA6D4F-EEC9-46E3-B665-09AFDB7FAD3A-178-00000018A5AC2C35.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/D1DC49B3-28AB-43F3-B2F1-9612E3577DE3-178-00000018F9C2518E.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/0E8A17CB-A4B2-4041-81BD-B152250A8EF8-178-000000194F9F9AB5.jpg


----------



## BeautifulD

congrats Rap.... gorgeous pictures!!

afm....
parl is sucking big ones today! I've only been up half an hour and I'm wobbling already. I've been relatively calm and peaceful so far but I think the lack of symptoms is starting to get to me :sigh: even though I know the steroids can mask them it's tough going....


----------



## cgav1424

Wow! Lots to catch up on... I'm on my phone so forgive me in advance for my typos and if I forget someone/something...

Beautiful - you're so early yet. I didn't have any true symptoms until about 6 weeks and I also spotted that week and thought I was out. I had started prednisone by then and have been on them since (I'm now 13 weeks) and do think they masked some of my symptoms as even when my symptoms were present... they were very mild. Hang in there, hon. PARL is the worst especially first tri, but just have faith! You'll be in my thoughts. 

Davies - sorry DH annoyed you. Men can be so irritating and thoughtless sometimes. The good often outweighs the bad, but when the bad occurs... it's just SO bad, isn't it? I'm sure a good night of sleep will do everyone good. :) 

Mom2 - bless your heart. 7 sounds like a good number, right? I'd like to stop at half the number you have right now, but good on you if you want to keep going! Maybe let the hormones settle a bit before you decide. ;) You do make beautiful babies though so why not?

Emz - after two relatively simple and full term pregnancies, I had three consecutive miscarriages and this is lucky #4 for me... Per my doctor, I'm 95% out of the woods and four scans have shown a healthy baby so hoping all stays good and I'll hope and pray the same for you! 

Tuckie - your bump is adorable. I love it! And those fall colors are beautiful! We don't get the gorgeous colors in SoCal (not in my parts anyway) so I often have autumnal envy as fall is my favorite season. 

Sara - you look great! So close!!!

Kat - maybe you're still feeling weak from your tummy issues. I know how well you take care of yourself so I know you're taking it easy and keeping yourself hydrated. Good idea staying on your BRATTY diet until all is settled. I truly hope you feel better, hon. It's been a rough couple of days for you! 

:hi: everyone else! That's all I've got in me as it's been a long and exhausting day. I woke up ridiculously early this morning and couldn't go back to sleep then went from DD's awards assembly to my school for an exam only to receive a phone call from DS's school that he fell off the jungle gym and bit through his lip to his skin and was bleeding everywhere. I turned a normally 45 minute drive into an under-30 one and ended up taking him to the ER for stitches then to the dentist to make sure he didn't fracture his teeth. Then DS and I had to fulfill a commitment we had made at his school to work at the festival they had tonight. Stick a fork in me... I'm done! I hope everyone has a lovely weekend! :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks cgav :hugs: I'm feeling a smidge better now I've woken up abit and got myself to work... I actually think it's lack of testing! I ran out of tests on Thursday and have been going cold turkey since.... there's a lot to be said for seeing those two little lines... I am seriously considering getting some more ics just to keep me going until my scan on Friday, if it keeps me calm... what harm can it do right? hehe x


----------



## LeeC

Rap, splodge is absolutely gorgeous, like Fili said looks very snug and cosy in there.

Beautiful if you read back you will see both Pad and I also had major wobbles about lack of symptoms too. I'm sure all is well with your LO :)

I have a lot of reading back and catching up with everyone to do, plan to have a proper catch up this afternoon.


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats Rap...Splodge is looking less " Splodge like" and def more baby like to me!! 

Beautiful...being PARL and in 1st tri is like running the gladiator gauntlet...we've all been there and can completely empathise so use all the support you can. The steroids masked my symptoms a lot too...really horrible nausea was the worst for me between week 7 up until 15 or so. Less than week to scan now!! 

Sara, your full term bump looks amazing...all baby there! 

Tuckie, you too are looking "blooming gorgeous!!" 

Kat, hope you feeling better...horrible to be under the weather! 

My calf muscles are still so site from the horrible leg cramp a couple of nights ago. The back of leg feels stiff and sore to put pressure on, especially on stairs. I don't have swelling or redness though so not too concerned. OH massaged it last night...OUCH but def helped a bit!


----------



## padbrat

Rap! Gorgeous Splodge! What wonderful pictures and what a good baby posing for Mummy... as you know I have scan piccy envy... have added you to my list of piccys to be envious of... also includes Lee and MrsK! 

Beautiful as the lovely Lee says...and she is my pregnancy twinnie... we both had wobbles big style through 1st tri. I remember waking up and having a fit cos my boobs were sore and had much soothing and calming from the ladies here...

Talking of having a fit.... FILI!!! OMG OMG OMG that sparked off a whole 10 min panic conversation with Hubby ... went along the lines of... 
Me: AHHHHHHH I WILL HAVE TO GIVE BIRTH IN MAY!!!
Hubby: yeah... and...
Me: GIVE BIRTH! THAT HURTS! AND THEN WE WILL HAVE A BABY
Hubby: hysterical laughing.... yes that is the whole point of this
Me: OMG OMG OMG *repeated many times
Hubby: I am going to walk the dog

You see what you set off? Hahhhaaa have now had a doughnut and calmed down

Kat I also think that you may be feeling weak from lack of food variety. Take it easy chick.

Welcome Emz

Tuckie I think you can clearly see following my comment to Fili that you are not the crazy one on here...

Fitzy what is it with the cramps? I swear that people thought I was a crazy woman (hmmm see prev comment) yesterday when I was walking down the high st and the bum cramp set in... I was literally yelling with my leg stuck out to the side... did any of the ignorant a**holes walking past offer to help? Oooo No.... we are in country bumpkin land here and we only help pregnant animals here... clearly even my porkiness did not help on this occasion!

Sara you look absolutely perfect! No excess weight at all and all baby!

Lee my twinnie... you had the cramps yet? Am meeting up with Lambs today! Hoorah Lorelei cuddles coming my way!

Cgav you must have been exhausted! Remember to chill a little this weekend!

Davis! hey ya... bloody men... I think in protest you should only do a day for you and Lexi... so only cook for you and Lexi, wash yours and Lexi's clothes, make a cup of tea for you etc etc ... see how he likes that.. soon come whinging I expect! Pah men!


----------



## melfy77

Saturday!!!!! YAY!!!

Pad: I'm sure your LO will also pose for you:winkwink: I had some orange juice right before the scan, so pretty sure that's why she'd keep moving around. Had to take a break because the U/S tech couldn't get some measurements done. That's my girl:haha: Just like her mommy.

Rap: Your splodge looks like a tiny little human now:thumbup:

Lee: how are you doing?

Fili: I think we're all crazy at times:blush: At least we have an excuse...

Davies: Seriously I really think it's a genetic thing with men. Not doubt it has to do with their Y chromosome...

Sara: you look great:thumbup:

EMZ: Welcome:flower: and congrats on your BFP. Hope you stay here for the next 9 months :)

Woke up at 6 am because my beloved DH forgot to turn off his alarm before going to bed...:dohh:

But I'm gonna do some shopping with my mom. Zellers has a major sale on everything (including diapers and waffle maker:blush:) because it's closing. my mom obviously got some cute little stuff, but I really feel like shopping:haha:

And I've got a question: is a bottle sterilizer useful? I'm tempted to get one (not an expensive one though) just because I know I'm not always the best at cleaning stuff, and bottles can be tricky to clean, but I'd like your opinion.


----------



## LeeC

Pad. I laughed so hard when I read your post, only because I had the exact same panic and conversation last week!
Say Hi to Lambs. Hope you get lots of cuddles from the lovely Lorelei x.


----------



## tuckie27

Before I forget: I got a fb friend request from someone here (I looked at mutual friends and it's def a b&b lady) the initials are C. Y. Which one of you is that? I just want to get the b&b name and fb name together in my head so I know for the future lol


----------



## Mrskg

Tuckie I'd say that's mrsmiggins x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes sorry Tuckie that's me. Sorry I did mean to let you know who I was!


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks for all your replies ladies :) it helps so much to know that there are others out there that know exactly how I'm feeling.... I'm actually feeling a lot better this evening back to calmish... I'm not sure if that's the cheeky little order of ics that I made earlier :blush: 

thanks once again xxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Now that I've looked closer at your profile photo, I recognize you and Edie :dohh:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

Rap,
Your splodge is looking mighty cute.

Davies,
Naughty hubby! More pics of Lexi please.

Tuckie,
I swear you look very neat and cute... not whale like at all. I think my belly from profile view is equally as large. Maybe we all think we look whale like and we don't. I know Sara and Missmigg also feel this way and they both look neat and cute. Anyways, you still look hot.

The fall leaves look beautiful. Our leaves are beginning to change too. People are surprised, but our leaves change down here.

I am eagerly waiting for you to update that you are in labor.

CGav,
What a shitty day. Your poor son. Sounds like things are okay as far as his teeth are concerned. I hope your weekend is so much more relaxing, though I doubt it with 2 kids and being pregnant. Did you enjoy our sushi?

Fitzy,
Wow, my calf pain went away instantly. I know it is common in pregnancy, but did not know it lasted so long. Please mention it to your Dr/Midwife to see if they can help in anyway. Hope it feels better.

Pad,
I am sure it is not yet obvious to strangers that you are pregnant. When I was early in 2nd tri, I thought it was obvious, but so many people are portly. I look back at those photos and think I look tiny, lol. I doubt anyone walking by assumes a pregnant woman is in need. We just all feel huge every step of the way because of the change in our body. Still, not nice that no one stops to help someone in obvious pain.
Yes, you will have to give birth. Easy, breezy compared to everything else you have been through hon. You will do great.

Hi Mrsmigg, mrskg, mom2, heart, and everyone else.

AFM,
Feeling better today than yesterday and off the awful BRATTY diet. I felt half-starved. Today, armed with Tums, I am going to eat Mexican food. I know it is not the best idea, but after 4 days of eating the blandest foods known to man, I can't take it anymore. Still had to lay down after a couple of hours up, but still feel much better than yesterday. Seems like my bathroom issues have stopped and DH and I are going to go to Santa Monica and walk around and get fresh air. It's chilly here (for us). It's in the low 60's, but will heat back up to an acceptable 76 by Tues. Love SoCal!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girls,

Everything has settled down in our household. My son is dealing with his stitches on the inside of his lip... makes it a pain for him to eat, but he's coping. We are now just enjoying a very lazy Saturday which includes baking a cake for hubby's birthday tomorrow. :)

Kat, the sushi was delicious and totally satisfied my craving... until next week. Good luck with the Mexican food today and I'm glad you're feeling better. 

Yes, Pad... At the end of all of this, you will be pushing a baby out of your hoo-hah and it will hurt, but it is SO worth it. When having moments of panic, just focus on the beautiful baby girl you'll have in 25ish weeks!

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## padbrat

Morning ladies...

Was up early to see a BnB buds announcement that they have had the baby girl at long last at 42+2! What a lovely way to start the day!

Lee I did have lots of cuddles with Lorelei and she is absolutely gorgeous... no crying at all the whole time and Fliss looks marvelous!! She has lent me her doppler on the strict agreement that if it makes me paranoid then Hubby is to remove it immediately from me and send it back... will have to be paranoid in secret methinks!

Pleased I am not the only freak out on here... ahhh my twinnie has the same conversations with her Hubby! Had neck cramp last night... trust me to get cramps in the most unlikeliest of locations!

Kat, sorry was my sense of humour...believe me I am sure that if I truly was in distress the good people of the West Country would help me... regardless of if I looked like a pregnant pig or not hehehhe... 

Good luck with the Mexican food... thats my girl... if you are gonna go for it then go the whole hog as we say here. Hope it all stays where it is meant to!

Cgav... really... are you gonna send me back to hysteria... Pad goes for another doughnut... ahhh there I am safely back in denial! Hahaha

Pleased everything has calmed down now... phew was way too hectic x

Today is kind of a bittersweet day for us. It is Remembrance Sunday here where we remember our fallen and the sacrifices that our Armed Forces have made today and through history for their country. We have a 2 minute silence at 11am and there are many church services, parades and wreathes laid. The Queen will lay a wreath at the cenotaph.

My Husband will take some of his men and represent NATO HQ at a service and lay a wreath. After that we will open the Troop Bar and have a drink (non alcoholic for me) and a toast to the fallen. It is oddly enough a celebration and a thank you to them... I will ask all of the Troop Wives to attend with their Husbands. It is important that we come together to remember as we all know someone who hasn't returned or has been severely injured in the line of duty.

I hope I have not offended anyone by sharing that, it is not my intention. It is an important day for me and you are important people to me... my virtual friends.


----------



## fitzy79

I hope Remembrance Sunday goes ok for you Pad...sounds like you have a nice day planned. 

New milestone for me today....

Double digit countdown starts here!!!! 99 days to EDD!!:)


----------



## MightyMom

We have a very similar thing here in the U.S. tomorrow called Veteran's Day. We celebrate it the first Monday of November. It is a day to appreciate those who have served in the military service, particularly those who have lost their lives and those currently serving overseas. It originated from Armistice Day, but WWII kind of ruined the tradition. There is a bunch of events going on at the military base, so we'll be attending those tomorrow.


----------



## Hollybush75

Hi all, hope everyone is okay
Just dropping by to celebrate my halfway mark with you all.
20 weeks today :happydance::cloud9:
20 weeks to go!!
I have my anomaly scan tomorrow afternoon. I hope all is well with baby's bits and bobs and fingers crossed it co-operates and lets me know if it is Pink Or Blue


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 20 weeks Holly! Looking forward to hearing all about your scan tomorrow. 
Pad, I hope you enjoy the Remembrance service. It's always really important to me as well. I almost managed to get my daughter to observe the 2 minute silence, a bit of a feat at almost 3. I did explain to her a little bit about brave men and ladies going to wars to make things better for us, and how important it is for us to wear our poppies and have a silence to say thank you. She didn't fully understand but at least the seed is planted. 
Hope everyone else is ok, I'm a honeydew today!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Pregnancy insomnia rears its ugly head. I only have it once a week or so, do not a huge deal.

Cgav,
Good to hear that your son is dealing okay and that it was not worse. Happy Bday to DH!

Pad,
Oops!:blush:
Totally missed the joke. I'll blame it on pregnancy brain and being ill. Now, I see it was all tongue and cheek.

Have a beautiful day of remembrance. DH lost his brother in the war.

Fitzy,
Congrats on double digit countdown.

AFM,
I had a very nice day with DH yesterday walking around outside on a crisp, autumn day. Bought a pair of sensible flats to get me through the rest of pregnancy. Mexican food was divine and I had NO acid attack.

Today we are going to satisfy my salad and soup craving and going to see the new James Bond. A proper date.

Anyone else have damn external vaginal itch, but no yeast infection? It is easily managed, but annoying. Any home remedies would be appreciated.


----------



## Hollybush75

KatM said:


> Anyone else have damn external vaginal itch, but no yeast infection? It is easily managed, but annoying. Any home remedies would be appreciated.

YES!!!!! :haha: Since about 15 weeks every now and then. I daren't use any creams or anything "just in case" so I just grit my teeth until it goes away again. I think it must be something to do with all the blood flow down there as my lady area is sooooo dark :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Me t


----------



## LeeC

Me too Holly & Kat, tried some natural yoghurt incase it was yeast but way too messy plus with my appetite I'd rather eat it!!

Holly and Fitzy, congrats and looking forward to hearing your update tomorrow Holly.


----------



## Hollybush75

My first bump pic posted on here! 
https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Hollybush75/b8d1de352fc1a716bfc850c4b9afb27d.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

I hope it all went well pad! 
Holly good luck Hun! It will all be amazing! 
Mrs mig your daughter did well considering she's only 3, she'll be able to participate next year probably??
Kat, hope Lee's suggestion of yoghurt will work, I would use that too if I was suffering. 
Bd I'll continue to write in your journal Xxx
Hope everyone else is well :hi: and :hugs: 
Just had a big friend's get together in bristol. It was great, there were 10 of us, some with babies some not and we spent the day by the lovely harbour where it looked very christmassy already! Back home now after a short detour to the seaside with hubs. Happy days!


----------



## Raptasaur

Hollybush lovely bump and enjoy your scan tomorrow. You get to see everything in so much detail it's really amazing.

Kat glad you enjoyed your Mexican and have had a relaxing time with DH. Hope the irritation clears up soon. Nothing to suggest other than making sure you only wear cotton knickers as manmade fibres can cause issues, but I think you're an all natural kind of lady so you probably do that already.

Fili glad you had a great day. That part of Bristol is lovely. 

Fitzy congrats on making it into double digit countdown!

Cgav glad your DS is coping well. Hope you got to put your feet up this weekend.

Tuckie you look so neat for 38 weeks. Lovely bump! Thanks for the autumn pics too. 

Beautiful hope you are calm calm calm. We all know how difficult these early weeks are :hugs:

Welcome Emz. Glad to see you over here.

Fitzy hope your legs are feeling better. Those cramps are horrible. 

Melfy I had a bottle steriliser even though I breastfed for a year. It was just for when I went out and my DH had to give her expressed milk. If you are bottlefeeding you def should have one. Whichever method, when you're tired in that first year anything that cuts down on prep time and worry is a good thing. 

Hi to everyone else. 

AFM thanks for all your comments about my scan pics. I love my little splodge. I think because i saw the baby moving it is helping me to start to bond. I am going to see splodge again tomorrow. Off to London in the morning to go to the Fetal Medicine Centre for the new Harmony Prenatal Test which tests for three of the trisomies. With my age (43) and the fact that my last mc was a baby girl with T20 I am high risk just on paper. Hoping that with the increased accuracy of this new test I can avoid another false positive which I got with my DD when i was 38. I had an amnio with her and it was all quite stressful. Wish me luck!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Well ladies guess what...Ive had my baby yesterday..little Emelia!
My waters broke yesterday morning at 5am Saturday, I went to teh hospital at 9 am and confirmed that waters had broken but was only 1cm dilated. I was going to be sent home but they agreed to induce things with whatever chemical it is.
They started the process at 12.30 noon and I thought I was such a weakling as I was really struggling with the contractions as they were so intense. I asked for an epidural an hour into it and next thing the midwife was checking me down there and started crying out that there was lots of dark hair and could see the head. I had an hour and a half labour and Emelia was born at 1.56 with gas and air only no time for the epidural. the midwives were so excited shouting this is a record breaking labour haha.

She is such a sweetheart, I just love her to bits and my instincts were right that I was having a girl. She was 6lbs 7 oz and so petite. We both got discharged home tonight.
Im feeling really good overall but I did tear and also had to be cut and stitched up. I still cant believe it. She's really mines. Pictures to follow x


----------



## fitzy79

Oh my God Just, that is fantastic news!! Welcome to the world little Emelia and I'm looking forward to piccies. What a record breaking labour! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Fitzy, trust noone to be on here tonight haha when Im looking to share my news. Just home andtrying to settle a crying baby already and an exciteable dog, I cant wait to get into a routine as everything is kind of up in the air just now!


----------



## heart tree

Oh honey what wonderful news! Massive Congrats to you!! Welcome Emelia! Come join the MARL thread. You are a mummy!! :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

I'm here! I'm sooo excited for you. Love her name. Can't wait for pics. Giving birth is amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Heart, can you send me the link to it please or tell me where it is? Im shattered tonight and going to bed shortly but i'll be sure to get on tomorrow x


----------



## heart tree

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us.html

Here it is. I bet you must be exhausted. Lookig forward to hearing more details. Welcome to motherhood!


----------



## pink80

Congrats Just - that's brilliant news - welcome Emelia :cloud9: Well done mummy on the quick labour :thumbup:

Xxxx


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Just!!! :happydance: can't wait for pics! Love her name :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats just!!!! Love her name too. Seems like not long ago we were chatting about double wombs and uterine septums! 
Can't wait for pics; hope you can get a little sleep.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my goodness me what a surprise! Welcome to the world little Emelia! Congratulations Just and well done on a fantastic labour and birth! Cannot wait to see a photo. The little girl you were so certain you were having. What lovely, wonderful news.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs mig I hope you sort things out, that sounds like a nightmare, I read you had a migraine on fb :nope: why have they messed up so much!!? I hope you have a great day on Sunday but I think you should take it very easy till then, bit worried about you :nope:
> 
> Sara, happy full term!! :wohoo: I just can't wait for you late third tri ladies to have your rainbows. :yipee: it makes me feel so happy just thinking about it. You have a beautiful bump too :cloud9:
> 
> Rapt that's wonderful news :yipee: so happy for you!! Bet you're elated!!
> 
> Mom2 lol!! I would go insane if I had 6 children but everyone is so different! Some people want 14 children some only 1, some none. I'd say go for it too! Nothing's stopping you - hope you've saved some of those pregnancy tests :haha: you're more fertile after pregnancy as you prob know, I am going to be taking advantage of that fact! But I only want two children, then I want my life back so I'll be looking forward to them being school age (selfishly probably) but I want my career and my social life as it was after being a SAHM for a few years.
> 
> Kat glad you're feeling a bit better too, you've really suffered :hugs:. I know what you mean about moodiness and wishing it was over already. I reckon in a few weeks I am going to blow my top about still being pregnant. I feel like I've been pregnant forever already and just want to hold me-mo in my arms yesterday. I am also moody, I'm experiencing highs and lows now and again. I think I read this was normal in third tri. I'm tired of being so 'fat' and so much less mobile but at the same time I love my bump and feeling kicks but I will be more than ready in 9 weeks time! Oh and I also have horrific heartburn on a daily basis but gaviscon helps ...
> 
> Afm think my substitute / supply teaching days are going to come to a close very soon, I am feeling more and more tired now and like I need an afternoon nap! I think I will carry on tutoring as it's easy enough and good money but I think by the end of november I'll be done. I want to decorate the house anyway and we have got loads of friends and family visiting us in December. ( Haha my tummy just went crazy again as I just wrote. Love it! Me-mo wants out but it's like the Truman show for him. )

You know, my hubby and I only wanted 2 maybe 3 children! :haha: But each time we had a child we couldn't imagine saying, "no more"! So here we are with #6 and loving it! I think we really should be done. We are the farthest thing from rich there is, but it must be my hormones not allowing me to say definitively that we're done! :dohh:


----------



## cgav1424

Oh my gosh, Just!!! Welcome to the world, baby Emelia! Yay and congratulations on the quick labor!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Just,
OMG!!!! Congrats Hon!!!! Love the quickie labor.
Pics please. I heard being induced is much more painful. You were not being wimpy at all.

Lee and Holly,
I just tried my All-Terrain natural insect bite soother down below. It has colloidal oatmeal and aloe. It worked.

Holly,
Great bump!

Fili,
Sounds like you had such a lovely day.

Rap,
Good luck tomorrow hon. I don't know how long those tests take to come back. Sending light ahead for cutie, splodge to be healthy and well.

AFM,
James Bond was fun enough, but not as good as all the hype. It is too difficult to sit through a 2+ hour movie now. Last movie date for a very long time.


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg just what amazingly wonderful news to wake up to at my 3am feed!!!! I'm elated for you another rainbow baby is born!! Sounds like you did amazingly well so proud of you chick!

I'm still reading girls and cheering you all on just most of the time I get to catch up is the middle of the night on my iPhone so not much energy to post!


----------



## cazi77

congratulations just what a fast labour!!! looking forward to seeing pics xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Congratulations just and welcome baby Emelia. 
(Can I order a labour like yours please ;))
Well done x


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations!! Such a fast labor, and Emelia waited until she was full term! :) She must have known mommy was worried and wanted to see her soon. Can't wait to see pics but take your time and enjoy the first days with Emelia.


----------



## filipenko32

Justkeeptryin said:


> Well ladies guess what...Ive had my baby yesterday..little Emelia!
> My waters broke yesterday morning at 5am Saturday, I went to teh hospital at 9 am and confirmed that waters had broken but was only 1cm dilated. I was going to be sent home but they agreed to induce things with whatever chemical it is.
> They started the process at 12.30 noon and I thought I was such a weakling as I was really struggling with the contractions as they were so intense. I asked for an epidural an hour into it and next thing the midwife was checking me down there and started crying out that there was lots of dark hair and could see the head. I had an hour and a half labour and Emelia was born at 1.56 with gas and air only no time for the epidural. the midwives were so excited shouting this is a record breaking labour haha.
> 
> She is such a sweetheart, I just love her to bits and my instincts were right that I was having a girl. She was 6lbs 7 oz and so petite. We both got discharged home tonight.
> Im feeling really good overall but I did tear and also had to be cut and stitched up. I still cant believe it. She's really mines. Pictures to follow x

So so happy for you just! Your post made me cry!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Congratulations! And what a beautiful name too!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats just :cloud9: hope you first night home went well xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg time is flying for you too! :cloud9:


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations Justkeeptryin :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Cazi how are you and baby Freya getting on?


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I'm double digits toady 99 day to go :happydance: have to pinch myself sometimes I'm sure you're the same x can't believe how far we've came :cloud9:


----------



## emz1987

Congrats to just keeptrying :)


Just wondering if any of you had cramps when 6 weeks pregnant? Had them the last few days and starting to worry now. They are only mild and come and go, Just hope its not a sign of something wrong. 

Having loads of symptoms this time, a lot more than previous times so hoping thats a good sign. Having hot flushes all the time, and constantley feeling like im going ot be sick but luckily havn't been sick. Also had a lot of back pain but GP told me this is probably down to me having a Retroverted Uterus? Has anyone else got this problem?

Going to book my first Scan today, hopefully they will fit me in this week.


----------



## Abi 2012

Just- omg that was a surprise :) congrats and what a beautiful name welcome to the world Amelia :) 

Happy new weeks and congrats on double didgets girls :) 

Hoping everyone else is doing great I'm starting to feel a little better then I was Josh has an awful cough but he is generally well I have a consultant appointment today will let you all know later how that goes just getting ready now for the school run then a nice cup of tea :)


----------



## Mrskg

Emz it's all totally normal just beany settling in :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

bumpyplease said:


> Cazi how are you and baby Freya getting on?

Hiya Bumpy we are fine thanks. Freya is gaining weight lovely and last week she weighed 7lb 15oz so this weekend we packed away the tiny baby stuff and she is now in newborn!! How is Alfie?

I still read but struggle to post! Its so nice to see more rainbows arrive - and lots more to come in the next few weeks xx


----------



## sara1

:yipee: Congratulations Just! :yipee: 
I'm over the moon for you! Wonderful about having such a quick labour too! Welcome to world Emelia. Can't wait to see some wonderful pictures of your rainbow!


----------



## sara1

Well ladies, looks like I'm next. My blood pressure has started to spike so my dr moved up my section to tomorrow. Will check in tonight to be monitored and then have the section in the morning. Psyched, nervous and overwhelmed! Dh is freaking out but being very cute about it!

Sorry I've not been able to keep up with everyone these last few days... I'm still without internet. They were going to deliver a new router tomorrow but I think that plan's shot. Hope everyone is doing fabulously!


----------



## LeeC

Just. Can't believe I come on here this morning to check on you and Sara and you had your baby already. Delighted for you and sounds like a dream labour. I assume you gave birth at Wishaw, it's good to know I am also in capable hands.
How is poochie taking to to the new arrival.

Congratulations and welcome to the world Emelia xxx. (Pics please).


----------



## LeeC

Emz, I had quite bad cramps around that time, I know a few of us did on here, it was quite scary, I also had a heavy bleed with cramps around 6 weeks and was sure it was over but here I am nearly 15 weeks. 
It's very worrysome though but try to stay positive and we are all here if you need advice and reassurance.
Oh and congratulations on joining PARL x.


----------



## LeeC

Sara, just read your post there and my heart seriously skipped a beat, I am so excited for you right now.


----------



## Raptasaur

Just wow amazing news!! Welcome to the world baby girl and what a gorgeous name. You now hold the land speed record for fastest labour!! Cherish these early days. Well done you xx

Sara best of luck for tomorrow. Can't wait to hear your news!! So exciting. Lots of new rainbows coming. 

Kat thanks sweetheart. The blood has to be sent to the US so I get the results in two weeks. I go back and they also do the NT test and standard bloods which they do on the NHS but their scan is a bit more detailed I think. I will be very nervous for that appointment I know. 

Catch up later as on phone on the train. What an exciting day so far!!


----------



## Abi 2012

wooohoo sara! exciting stuff your gonna have your baby in your arms very soon!!! :)


----------



## pink80

Sara - how exciting :happydance: you're going to meet your baby tomorrow!!
Xxx


----------



## melfy77

What a wonderful way to start my week!!!

Just: Brillant news!!! Massive congrats and will be stalking for pictures:yipee: I would also like to order a labor like yours, well done:thumbup: My mom told me she was in labor for 7 hours, which is not too long. She got at the hospital at 6 pm with strong contractions, but she wasn't dilated at all. By 2 am I was born. So I'm hoping it's a genetic thing:haha:

Sara: I can't imagine how excited you must be. Tomorrow!!! Are you gonna do anything special today? Maybe a romantic dinner or a movie?

EMZ: I also had some cramping in early pregnancy (lasted for a while too) and everything was fine.

Random question: when will I stop being an eggplant? Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against eggplant, but kinda excited to switch lol


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Just, wow i would love a labour like yours (if i ever get the chance, lol), love the name too xx

Sara - Wishing you all the best for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## filipenko32

Sara good luck Hun!! Will be thinking of you!! :baby: 

I have a scan on Wednesday to check my placenta is not low, it never was low but they have to double check just because my placenta is one that's in 2 parts! Can't wait to see me-mo again!!
Also my antenatal classes and bf classes (pah im only doing this for 2 weeks - i want my period back - but ill pretend to be pro bf while im there) start tomorrow! 

I'm seriously nesting girls! Help me! I can't stop tidying, planning and decorating!!! :iron: :hangwashing: :dishes: :crib: :laundry: :help:


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I've sent you a fb request x

Sara great news another rainbow on the way :happydance:


----------



## cgav1424

Sara - best of luck for today! I'll be thinking of you!

Emz - yes, cramps are normal. I got them both in my lower abdomen and lower back that early on. I hope you get booked for your scan soon. 

Kat - I'm glad you were able to enjoy a date night even though sitting through a 2 hour movie was uncomfortable.

Pad - any luck with the doppler? Mine's coming today and I'm both excited and petrified. 

:hi: to everyone else!

Afm, DH's bday was lovely. The kids and I baked a chocolate cake and my family came over (yay! Didn't have to deal with the in-laws) and we had a Seafood Sunday fest. Seeing as how seafood is my main craving these days, it was perfect. All the food was cooked and low in mercury. ;) Now a day off with both hubs and kids to observe Veterans Day! I'll be stalking for any news on Sara! Happy Monday!


----------



## cgav1424

Fili - good luck on your scan on Wednesday! Hope your placenta is where it's supposed to be! Oh and nesting!!! I loved nesting... it was always so exciting, but made me feel so productive. :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks so much to everyone for the messages. I still cant believe that Emelia is really here, the past couple of days have been living on adrenaline.
I consider myself lucky that labour was so quick but dont get me wrong it was so intense because of the induction, I barely got a break between contractions and kept thinking to myself how it was worse than I ever imagined it to be if I was only 1cm dilated (as thats what Id last been told). Then when they said oh my god the head is there your ready to start pushing we just couldnt believe it. 
And just like everyone else, looking back now it was well worth it. Its the strangest thing to describe. I feel that the pain is hard to describe and it is very hard but its the quickest pain to ever forget, and that total reliefe when the head passes and then the body is out feels amazing. When she was brought out onto me my husband cut the cord and they said to him to announce what it was and there was this long delay or so it felt whilst he had to figure out that it was a girl haha
Im feeling great except for being a bit sore with the stitches but its still early days. Ive still not managed to go to the toilet for a bowel movement which Im dreading but Im guessing everyone feels the same worry about that!
I promise promise to get pictures on here, my husband is away out and I cant find the pics on the camera as I think he's put them in a folder on his computer. Will do them later!

Sara, how exciting for you having your baby tomorrow. Its the most amazing thing ever. I just cant wait to start adding the pink to my nursery now!


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh wow Sara another rainbow is coming I'm so excited for you honey!!! C secs aren't that bad so please try not to be too nervous (easier said than done I know!!!) 

Tuckie you can't be far away either!!!!!

Can't wait to see pics just hope you are settling in well!!


----------



## LeeC

Awww Just your post had me crying because I am so happy for you, I can only imagine how you are feeling right now, at last you have your darling rainbow x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, it was indeed Wishaw general where I was and I can honestly say that the staff were fantastic. The labour room wasnt what I pictured it was so informal and had two midwives coming and going and they were great.
Then they even arranged for me to have a room to myself which I preferred. The staff that took care of me from there on were also brilliant. Checking in and out regularly.

Oh and the poor dog...shes very exciteable and curious and to who this knew person is, its ashame we keep having to tell her to leave when she goes near the moses basket as Im so scared that she will jump up and tip it. Shes starting to be less exciteable though and get used to it now. She was panting a bit last night as she knew something was going on and obviously felt out of her comfort zone!

If you are going to be under the care of Wishaw general for teh MOT clinic etc. I would definetely recommend giving birth there too!
People that I know from where I am in Airdrie have chosen to go to Glasgow Royal in the past and talk of horror stories but I cant honestly say I never had any bad experience nor did I see any midwife that was unpleasant.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, I definetely think that our rainbow babies after losses are extra special. Its unreal how emotional my dad is about it all and he rarely shows emotion. He's been in tears and keeps saying he just cant believe it how beautiful and special she is given all of the circumstances and the high risks that I was under. I can only imagine how your family and friend will feel aswell after your 10 losses. Its the best thing in the world!


----------



## cgav1424

Just - what a great birth story and I agree with everything you said. The pain is atrocious, but the feeling once the head passes then the shoulders then the rest of the baby just sort of slides out is HEAVENLY! Then you remember the placenta is in there and once that comes out, it feels even better!!! That's what I focus on during transition and pushing... I focus on how wonderful it'll feel to not be in pain anymore... and seeing my baby, of course! I am so happy for you! 

Oh and ladies... I've decided that if I find a heartbeat with my doppler today... I'll finally add a ticker. I just have to pick a due date. ;)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Bumpy, its unreal how life changing this is already. Thats me just had lunch as Id forgotten to eat as Ive been non stop all day. Attending to Emelia, getting myself ready and then the midwife visiting, catching up with housework(crazy I know but Im a bit of a control freak). It is hard work isnt it. lat night we got hardly any sleep as Emelia was crying regularly and we kept saying we wouldnt give in and lift her but you need to at times plus she did have wind a lot when we lifted her. Then the feeds and nappy changing throughout the night aswell.

Right now though its great she is loving in her moses basket listening to white noise being played on the ipod. Id recommend it to anyone who hasnt tried it.
I'll feel better after today when my house is more organised as the washing had built up and also Id started washing my bed as I have new bedding that I really wanted on. Then I'll sit back and completely relax later!


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh it's completely life changing!! The best thing ever though eh?! It does get easier though I promise you and when they start smiling and being more interactive with you your heart just melts!! I can't wait for Alfie to start giggling!!!

I'm the same with the housework everyone thought I was mad!! I was running around cleaning and sorting out washing c section and all!! Haha the sleepless nights will take their toll after a few weeks I'm at the stage now where I would love just one whole nights sleep!!!!

Apart from that Alfie and I are great! He's so happy and I love him to bits! He had his jabs last week and a little scream and trembling lip but apart from that good as gold!! He does get very painful wind though bless him and often cries and squirms when he farts!!! 

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## heart tree

Just, your story is very similar to mine. Waters broke but I needed to be induced. I asked for the epidural too late and never got it. It's such a relief to push, isn't it? Enjoy re-living that experience. I still think about it constantly. 

Sara, how exciting you are going to meet your girl tomorrow! I know how hard it will be to update but try when you can. We'll all be stalking. 

It's raining rainbow babies! YAY!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

It sounds like Alfie is doing great. Because Emelia came 3 weeks early that means that she will be 6 weeks at Christmas. Im hoping shes at that smiling stage then. I cant wait for those smiles and giggles, it would just melt your heart!
Haha you sound exactly like me getting the washings on and housework done, I dare say I'll find out soon that I cant keep it up and will need to start sleeping during the day when Emelia sleeps! I think its still my nesting trying to get everything perfect now that shes home!


----------



## Hollybush75

Hey guys

Anomaly scan today was great, no anomalies found and we are joining Team :pink:

:cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Heart I love that saying. It's raining Rainbow babies, makes me very happy.

Just, I am indeed attending the MOT clinic in Wishaw. I met Maharaj last week and thought he was very nice, the girls in Wishaw are wonderful don't you think, I have found my experience with Wishaw so much better than the Royal so far and would recommend them to anyone. 


I am just so happy for you I could burst :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Its funny you should say that Heart because I keep trying to replay it in my head, it is such relief when you can start to push and you dont think you can any longer but somehow you manage cos you really want to meet your baby.
Also ladies after the baby is born opbviously you still have to deliver the placenta. I didnt opt for a birth plan I just said that I was happy to go with the flow so the next thing I knew they were injecting my thigh to deliver the placenta and with one push it was out. I cant imagine doing it any other way now. I know that some people dont want that injection and they want their body to do it naturally but Id imagine that must really delay things. Id recommend having that injection. After that was delivered thats when they started doing the stitching, that took an hour to do in total. longer than I thought and I was worried about it being painful, but I never felt a thing as they injected local anaesthetic to the area.
Im still terrified to look in a mirror down there at the stitching but the midwife done a home visit today and she offered to check them for me. She said that its a very clean stitch clean and looking fine. Just as it should be at this stage.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, they really are lovely the midwives that do the MOT clinic and Epas, especially Louise and Elaine. Dr Maharaj aswell really knows his stuff.
I was meant to be going to the MOT clinic on Wednesday but obviously dont need to now but if Im still feeling as good as I am right now then I may still pop over with chocolates to thank them all at Epas and also the labour ward 23 where I was. I cant thank them enough. And way down the line if Im pregnany again I would really hope to get the same protocol and care that I received this time around.

Listen, I never thought this would happen to me, I always thought it to good to be true this pregnancy and that I still would never have my baby in the end, but I do and its amazing. I cant wait until you have yours aswell. I can imagine that you have felt the same way with so much bad luck and losses. Im excited to watch your progress aswell, you so deserve this x


----------



## LeeC

Just, you got me crying again, that was so lovely and yes I love Elaine and Louise, they have been great with us. 
Dr Maharaj was also v good, he is keeping me on Clexane til 32 weeks as doesn't want to take any risks and has put me back on 5mg Folic acid.
It doesn't seem that long ago we were both on the rm thread and now look at you, again so pleased. 

Holly, meant to wish you luck earlier. Great news for you too and congrats on Team Pink. I love all the good news on here today.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Great news all is well Holly and congrats on team pink!


----------



## pink80

Sounds like you're doing great Just, try to rest though if you can! Can't wait for the pics. Makes it even more real for me now that you and Sara are having/had your babies!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Holly congrats on team :pink: xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats holly on team pink!!! It was a flurry of team blue for a while and now it seems lots of lovely girlies!! 

Pink any signs for you honey? What about you tuckie!

It's raining rainbow babies!! That cracked me up!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Just,
Can't wait to see the pics. Thank you for sharing your birth story. I am soooo excited to be soon.

Mrskg,
Yay for double digit countdown!

Emz,
Most of us got cramps throughout the entire pregnancy. RLP. It is a bitch sometimes.

Cazi,
Love to hear that you and Freya are doing great.

Sara,
OMG!!!! I am sooooooooo happy for you. Please post pics ASAP!!! Thinking of you and a smooth birth.

Cgav,
Sounds like a wonderful bday celebration.course! I am so happy for you! 
Yes, add your ticker. It's time.

AFM,
Making apple pancakes for breakfast for DH and me while he is still working from home. Then off to walk on the beach. I need some sunshine.


----------



## filipenko32

OMG Just you have me crying again!!! :cry: :cry: :cry: I am so happy for you! 

I think my baby wants out, he has kicked me so much today it's almost making me feel sick!! Kat you warned me...

Cgav, I had a bit of a nightmare with my doppler. It was a good quality one but one day at about 16 weeks i couldn't find the hb and so I dashed off for a private scan that very morning I was so freaked out!! Then I threw the thing away when I got back, then I dug it out of the bin again! Love / hate relationship lol!


----------



## fitzy79

Sara, best of luck 2m...can't wait to hear about your little Rainbow's arrival!! 

Just...you sound so happy..an thrilled for you! 

Holly, congrats on team pink!!!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Just- So happy for you!! Congratulations on Emelia!! :happydance:
What is the thigh injection you're talking about? I always deliver the placenta within minutes of the baby, never heard of an injection for it. :nope: 
Can't believe it took an hour for your stitches, yikes! That's a long time!

Holly- Congrats on team pink!!! Girls are wonderful!

Sara- Ooh, how exciting! And nerve wracking! Good luck, I pray all goes smooth and easy!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on team pink holly!

sara - will be stalking for birth story! 

hi to everyone - i'm at work pumping and exhausted...get the sleep while you can :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, as promised pics of Emelia 

https://img546.imageshack.us/img546/2620/img0017du.jpg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sorry they are quite big, Im not sure how to resize. These are ones of when she is just born. I'll get more on soon to show how shes coming along nicely. Shes changing each day already.

Mom2, you asked about the thigh injection. I wonder if its a UK thing. But basically thats one of the things that people put in their birth plan whether they want an injection to speed up delivery of the placenta or let your own body do it. It just shows you then that even without the injection people must often deliver it quickly anyway but Im guessing there must sometimes be problems with it coming away if they actually give an injection to speed it up. I know Ive heard of cases where the placenta dosent fully come away and it can be dangerous or need to go to theatre, but Im sure those ae rare incidents. As I said though they just gave me it anyway and it was delivered quickly.

Sara, best of luck for tomorrow. I cant wait to hear your story and see your baby girl!


----------



## heart tree

Holly that's so exciting! Welcome to team :pink: I updated the front page for you!

Just, what a gorgeous girl you have! And so are you! Wow! So youthful looking. Try to rest though. Don't worry about chores.

I birthed the placenta. It hurt but not as much as the baby. It didn't take long at all. A few minutes at the most. It felt soooo good once the placenta was out too. I also had a tear that needed stitching up. It healed very nicely. It was painful to sit down for a few days and to walk. I made sure to use a water bottle to spray after I urinated. It took a few days to poop. I was terrified! That's pretty normal after a vaginal birth. I drank prune juice, ate lots of fiber and took a stool softener. Don't worry, it will happen. I remember thinking I would never poop again! LOL!

I think Melfy asked about a sterilizer. I don't use one. We just wash our bottles and pump parts. There are bags you can buy that sterilize though. You pop the bottles in the bag and then put it in the microwave. Each bag is good for 20 uses. I think Medela sells them.

Lee and Rap, I LOVE your scan pics!

Things are tough here. Tim had shoulder surgery so I have to do EVERYTHING right now. He can't even put on his own shirt, so I'm also taking care of him. He can't help with dishes, laundry, shopping, driving, giving Delilah bottles, holding her, changing diapers, etc. I'm exhausted. Plus, she is STILL having diarrhea! So I'm up more than normal at night changing her. And on top of it all, she decided she hates her swing to sleep in. So now she's in the co-sleeper next to the bed, which is great, but she wakes more easily now. I was enjoying her sleeping in the swing for 7-8 hours. Now I'm lucky if she sleeps 4 hours at a time. Until Tim's shoulder heals in 6 weeks, I won't be able to post as much.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks Heart!
That sounds tough for you as you really do need someone to help out with these babies. I cant believe how hard it is already, its brilliant but demanding.
I hope Tim's shoulder heals quickly and he gets back to normal asap.

Ive had a bath tonight as my stitches are really painful now and Im starting to feel really battered and bruised down there. My breasts are also rock hard and sore all of a sudden and I think the milk may be starting. Im bottle feeding so the midwife said not to stimulate them at all even with shower water and it should dry up.


----------



## KatM

Just,
She is darling!!! I am so happy for you. Love the pics.

Heart,
:hugs:
You literally have to be superwoman right now taking care of the whole house. I can't believe D still has diarrhea.


----------



## Mrskg

Just Great pics just :cloud9: I love ho you look radiant n hubby looks knackered :rofl: 
Buy savoy cabbages put it in the fridge then cover your whole boob with leaves inside your bra x only lasts about 20-30 mins as the leaves get hot but really helps the pain so maybe buy a few x

:hugs: heart I hope tim recovers quicker than expected x


----------



## tuckie27

It's raining rainbow babies! :happydance: woo hoo! 

Just- she's absolutely beautiful! You look great too :) 

Sara- Eeeek! You're having your baby girl tomorrow!!! :happydance: So exciting!!! Please keep us posted. Can't wait to see pics! 

Heart- sorry you're taking care of D and Tim :/ that's gotta be hard. I hope her diarrhea gets better. 

Melfy- I bought a dishwasher basket for bottles and the Dr Browns microwave bag sterilizers too. Each bag gives you 20 uses and I got 5 bags (100 uses) for about $8. We have well water out here in the sticks so I thought these would be useful. I already tried them out and they worked well. I like that you can throw a couple bottles and even pacis in there and microwave quickly and not worry about something else taking up counter space. We got the boon winter grass drying rack too. 

Kat- I just had apple pancakes at a casino buffet brunch yesterday. Mmm! :) Have a nice walk. OH and I are going on one later today as well :)

Holly- congrats on team pink! :pink: 

Hopeful/Cazi/Bumpy- thanks for stopping in marls :) glad your babies are well!

Cgav- Why do you have to pick a edd? Did your scan dates differ greatly from your lmp due date? Don't worry if you have trouble finding LO's hb at first, it took me 2 1/2 days of searching :haha: once I got it though, it was easy! My suggestion is to watch some Doppler videos with the hb sounds and memorize that sound :)

Pink- are you gonna pass me too? :haha: I'm getting anxious for my rainbow now! How about you? 

I know I missed some of you...that's all my prego brain allowed me to remember! :wave: if I missed you! 

Afm, 38 1/2 weeks and counting! Getting beyond ready at this point ladies! Being this far along is no fun :/ OH and I are going on a walk around the property later today & were gonna dtd too. Hoping to get things going! I took a 3 hour nap today which I never do. I'm having some loose stools also. Other than that, nothing out of the ordinary to report. The worst thing for me is the constant back pain, especially when getting up from a laying down or sitting position to standing. It's killer :/ Ready to meet this baby! I'm green with envy Sara and Just!!!! I'm praying I don't go overdue cause I don't think I can do 2 weeks more of this!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tuckie I have everything crossed you dont have too long to wait x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! What a great day today!! Just, she is beautiful, simply perfect and adorable. You look great too. I was like you dreading the first bowel movement, I just told the midwives I wasn't going to bother doing it! They insisted on giving me lactulose and it wasn't as bad as I imagined. Don't overdo it with the housework. 
Sara!!! I'm so excited for you! And your little girl will share Edie's birthday - for some reason this makes me really happy! Hope all goes well, quickly and straightforward. 
Pink and Tuckie you next! 
Melfy, my mum had a quick labour with me and I was really quick with my daughter, I'm hoping I will be quick again. 
Heart things sound horrific for you, hope Tims injury soon recovers. 
Hopeful, you sound beat. It must be time for the twins to be weaned onto solids soon is it? I hope things become easier for you then. In my limited experience and I obviously only had one baby but exclusively breast fed and she would not entertain the idea of a bottle - things got much easier when solids were introduced as the milk feeds cut down and she started to sleep through every night. I hope you experience this. 
Kat, I hope you are feeling better, less grumpy and back to eating normally. I want a happy Kat! 
Holly congratulations on team Pink!!
Lee, Rap, Pad, hope you girls are all doing ok. 
Abi happy 34 weeks for yesterday. 
Bumps good to see you. You always sound so happy to be Alfie's mum, I love it. 
Mom2 hope Glori is doing well and her brothers are looking after her. 
Hi everyone else. 
Afm, been busy and ill. It's Edie's 3rd birthday tomorrow. it seems 5 minutes since I was heavily pregnant with her and on this countdown, but I blinked and all of a sudden she is 3. She had her party on Sunday and it went very well, and it's her birthday tomorrow. I am exhausted from the party, even though we hired a venue and I actually had to do very little I was still stressing about it. I'm wiped out today. I have another damned sinus infection and I had another migraine. I spent the afternoon on the sofa in the dark while Edie napped. Since the house swap I have been feeling rubbish and unable to catch up with housework etc. I hope I get better in the next couple of weeks as I really need to get the house in order and prepare for Christmas before baby arrives. However Mark has been a lot better. Unlike pregnancy ailments he is quite sympathetic to my migraines and has been helping out a lot.


----------



## tuckie27

MrsM- :hugs: migraines are awful. Feel better & happy birthday to Edie :)

MrK- thanks hun :)


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
FXed that the walking and sex get things moving. I feel achier by the day, so I can't imagine how you must feel. My lower back has indeed just begun hurting. It sucks!
I hope Bay wants to make appearance ASAP!!!

MrsMigg,
I feel back to normal. Thank you for your well-wishes. I have been eating normal and feeling relatively active again. I even cooked today. Apple pancakes for breakfast. Broccoli/Cauliflower cream soup with grilled cheese for lunch. No cooking for dinner. Something heat and serve.

Happy B-day to your little cutie. I heard they grow up with a blink of an eye. So sorry you are feeling so yucky. I am happy to here that Mark is being lovely and that he has stepped up to help you out. Feel better soon and have a happy day with Edie tomorrow.

Fili,
At least you know little Me-mo is growing big and strong with all that exercise.

AFM,
Walk on the beach was lovely. I have been listening to my birth affirmations as I walk.


----------



## bumpyplease

Sara today you will meet your little girl I'm so excited for you!!!

Just she is adorable and you look great!!! We finally get to see your face!

Kat glad you are feeling better those apple pancakes sound Devine!

Tuckie you sound a little fed up Hun I don't think you have long so enjoy those naps whilst you can!

Mrsm sorry about the migraine they suck. Happy birthday to Edie I'm sure she will have a lovely day.

Pad, lee are you starting to believe it now you are safely into 2nd tri!?? I can't tell you how happy I am for you both - good things really do come to those who wait!

Oh heart that sounds horrendous you must be shattered. I hope Tim makes a quick recovery and that D gets better soon.

Hi everyone I've missed - just fed Alfie and struggling to keep my eyes open so off to get some shut eye xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Hollybush75/baby20.jpg
Here's my lovely daughter :cloud9:


----------



## cgav1424

Just - She. Is. Beautiful. Seriously, gorgeous. Adorable. There aren't enough words to describe how cute Emelia is. She fits her name beautiful name perfectly. :) 

Heart - wow! I can't imagine how you're doing it all. You are my hero! I hope for your sake that Tim's shoulder heals up quickly and that Delilah's poops firm up a bit. ;) 

Tuckie - my dates only varied by 4 days, but my OB let us choose our date... 5/14 or 5/18. We chose the 18th as DS' bday is the 14th. I don't think he was pleased with our choice because when we said the 18th, he said, "Okay. That's what we'll use as your EDD, but it's going to be earlier than that since the ultrasound is more accurate in dating. You'll go closer to the 14th for sure." I love him, but I wish he didn't leave it up to me! I think I'll just go with the 14th. Only like 5% of babies are actually born on their actual due date, right? I hope the walk and sex gets things started for you. Loose stools is a good sign!

Mrs Mig - Happy birthday Edie! I'm sorry you had a migraine... those are the worst! I always feel hungover afterwards so hopefully you recover nicely and can enjoy your baby girl's special day tomorrow. 

Kat - mmmm. Apple pancakes. Grilled cheese and soup for lunch. Yum. I made a healthy egg white and turkey bacon frittata for breakfast and a Chinese chicken salad for lunch. Then pissed all my healthy food away by having a western bacon burger from Carl's for dinner. I'm not a fast food person, but I saw a commercial and NEEDED to have it. Ugh. 1000+ calories later, I feel gross. But tomorrow's a new day! I told DH next time I ask for fast food to deny me. He looked at me like I was crazy to suggest denying a pregnant woman her craving. 

Oh and yay! You are SO close and one more yay for Grey's testes descending! Lol. I looked at your ticker to see when you got to 36 weeks and that's what your development milestone was for the day. 

Sara - I hope you're managing to get some sleep before your big day tomorrow! Oh my goodness! This time tomorrow, you'll be a mommy! :happydance:

So, I got my doppler and found Chicken's heartbeat after a few minutes... nice and steady at 164ish... the kids loved hearing it and DH just kept shaking his head and saying, "You have a baby inside of you. That's so crazy." He's been so brave and positive this whole time, but he confessed to me that he was having a hard time wrapping his head around it. After all of our miscarriages, we convinced ourselves that we were just meant to be a family of four with Christian and Aubrey. It's still astonishing to us that this is actually happening. It just boggles my mind...

Hello to all you other lovely ladies!!! I went with the fruit ticker as the kiddos love to ask what fruit the baby is this week.


----------



## cgav1424

Holly! I knew I forgot someone! I love that scan picture. Your daughter looks super cute even in the womb. I love how her legs are Congratulations!!! Any thoughts on names yet?


----------



## cgav1424

Whoops... I was in the process of correcting a typo on my iPhone and it posted accidentally. I meant... how her limbs make it look like she's having a dance party in there. ;) So cute!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

Just - she is beautiful Hun congrats again and great birth story Hun :) xxx

Holly- aww another lil girl!! So pleased everything was great at your scan congrats :) names? 

Afm- shattered! Was at hospital till 6pm didn't get home till 7 pm they are still keeping a close eye on me now have to go to hospital twice a week on a Monday and Thursday they scanned me baby Noah is doing just great and they estimated his weight at 5'14lb already!! He is huge already !!! Wow I was surprised with 6 weeks to go that's massive!! But so long as he ia healthy :)


----------



## LeeC

Sara. Good luck for today. Can't wait for pics x

Holly. Gorgeous scan pic of your little girl.


----------



## pink80

Good luck Sara

Just what a beautiful little girl you have :cloud9:

Holly wonderful scan picture

No signs for me yet ladies, just feeling really uncomfortable now, don't worry Tuckie I think you'll be before me!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks again ladies, I cant explain how happy I am with her. I cant wait to see everyone else have their babies and experience this!

Tuckie, I hope you dont have much longer to wait and I especially hope you dont go overdue, just you keeo at the walking and dtd and eat spicy food. I had a big meal the night before my waters broke as Id had my friends in for an unofficial baby shower and I stuffed my face. My husband always kept joking that I was going to end upo squeezing this baby out with the amount of food I ate.

Pink, I hope you go soon aswell. After all the worries we discussed about losing our mucous plugs and how we still mnaged to hang on for weeks. I guess I'll never know why Emelia was 3 weeks early, it could have been due to her running out of room in my double womb or just that she was ready to come.
Either way at least we know that our babies can thrive even if weeks early. There has actually been quite a few of us on here with early babies.

MrsKg, thanks for the cabbage tip, Im definetely going to try that, I cant believe how sore they are and completely engorged. Also MrsM , thanks for the lactulose advice Im going to have to get something. This is not like me to go for so long without going to the toilet and I fear its only going to get worse teh longer it goes on.
Sorry to hear about your migraines aswell, I suffer quite badly from frequent headaches but thats one thing that pregnancy helped as I only got about 2 headaches throughout. There is nothing worse than migraine wuth teh nauseau and general ill feeling you get. Happy 3rd birthday to Edie aswell.

I'll always remember Emelia's date of birth well....10/11/12 very easy


----------



## Raptasaur

Just she's gorgeous! And you look fabulous too, really glowing. On the pooping front, my one piece of advice is when you finally do get the urge, prop your feet up on something (kiddy stool is perfect). The position really helps. It took about a week for me to go after labour. Stool softener is a must too. The less glamorous side of childbirth....Other piece of advice re stitches, if you contact your local NCT branch you can hire an inflatable ring to sit on. So not glamorous but gives such relief. It has a pump in it so you can inflate and deflate until you get comfortable. It was a lifesaver for me and I used it for about two weeks. I sent my husband off to get it my first night home as sitting was agony. 

Holly congrats on a great scan, lovely pic and on team pink. Girls rock!! 

Thinking of you Sara and hoping you have your new baby in your arms :hugs:

Pink, Tuckie, Kat, Abi who's next??

Mrs M hope you are feeling better and enjoy Edie's birthday today. I was exhausted after my DD's 3rd party and I wasn't even pregnant! Make sure you rest up and recover. 

Heart you poor thing! I hope D feels better soon and Tim heals quickly. You really are superwoman at the moment :hugs:

Lee, Pad, Mrs Kg, Beautiful, Emz, and everyone else :wave:. Hope you are all doing good. 

Had another scan yesterday at the Fetal Medicine Centre in London. Baby is great and measuring ahead now. Poor thing got scanned to bits though. They measured the NT which was good at 1.6mm (although I am a few days early for the measurement to be counted) and they also check blood flow through a vessel called the ductus venosus which is a soft marker for Downs if the flow is reversed. Mine was fine so that is good too. They took bloods which are sent off to America for the new Harmony test. I get the results in two weeks. This new test is 99.9% accurate whereas the NHS test is around 90%. I got a false positive in my last pg so the increased accuracy will hopefully help us avoid that this time round. Got everything crossed for a good result.


----------



## LeeC

My bump at weeks 13 & 14. I am a proper little fatty!!! oh and please excuse the outfit on picture 2 lol was about to do some light exercise...
 



Attached Files:







Bump 13 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 11









Bump 14 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LeeC

Cgav can we have a pic of yours please or did I miss it?


----------



## Mrskg

Wow Lee that's a lovely baby bump you have there :cloud9: xxx


----------



## LeeC

Hey MrsKG, how are you? I was just thinking how much I miss my tan looking at those pics lol, might need to fake it. I'm sure some of that is steroid weight too. I'm trying to get used to this whole bump idea, I still find it very strange indeed. x


----------



## Mrskg

You were a skinny Minnie when I met you lol x loving your bump got a massive smile on my face x I'm doing great I'm still getting used to my bump everyone says I'm neat but I feel massive and I've put on 26lbs although I think half of that has went to my (.)(.)'s x


Productive day for me so far x went to pick up new cod game for hubby thought I'd have to stand for hours got there and there was only ten people in front of me so only took 15 mins x just gutted kitchen hob is sparkling! waiting on hubby coming home from work had to get him an emergency app at dentist to get a tooth out least he will have his game to keep him happy afterwards x really need to tackle caseys toys in the living room but think might leave that till tomorrow working tonight so don't want to tire myself out too much x

Must remember to do a bump pic today! 

Let the nesting commence xxx


----------



## LeeC

Awww what a shame MrsKG, I am 10 mins away from The Fort. I seen your post on FB but didn't realise you were going today, you could have called round for coffee, it would have been great to catch up again, def need to do it soon though. Good luck with the room I have also been doing some clearing out, it's amazing the amount of stuff you accumulate,

I know what you mean about the boobies, mine have quadrupled in size, need to invest in a couple of hammocks x.


----------



## KatM

HI Ladies.

Another round of pregnancy insomnia for me. Wonder if this means the baby is coming soon. I can hope.

Sara,
Stalking for an update.

Bumpy,
I love that you are still keeping a watchful, yet sleepy, eye on all of us. More pics of Alfie please.

Holly,
Lovely.

Cgav,
I had Ben n Jerry's and cheetos for dinner, lol. We can only be expected to eat healthy the majority of the time. Congrats on finding the baby's hb with the doppler. Love that the kids are so excited.
Try this apple recipe. It is so easy and delicious. I think I am going to make it again today.

1 -2 apple, sliced very thin
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/3 cup flour
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup half-and-half
2 large eggs
4 tablespoons butter, melted
cinnamon sugar, added to butter, to taste

Directions:
Preheat oven to 400 degrees 

In a cast iron or LeCreuset ovenproof pan, cook sliced apple in melted butter until softened. Remove from heat.

Mix flour, sugar, salt. Add half and half and blend. Add eggs and whisk thoroughly. Pour this over the sliced apples and place in preheated oven.

Bake in oven for 12-15 minutes. Remove when puffed and not browned.

Melt butter in pan while pancake is baking. Add cinnamon sugar to taste. Dish up pancake and drizzle melted butter/cinnamon sugar over each serving.

Rap,
I am a bit shocked that the blood has to be sent to the States. I guess it is a test only being done in the States right now? Good idea in getting the super accurate one. 

Lee,
Nice little bump.

Tuckie,
Any luck?

AFM,
DH and I are going to take another mini-beach day since the weather is hitting 75 beachside today. Then we are going to get Mexican for dinner as I am still craving it.


----------



## sara1

Hi ladies :hi:
im overjoyed to announce that Eva was born this morning at 8 am weighing 6 pounds 5 ounces. 
Things didn't go quite as planned... We checked in the hospital late last night intending to get some rest before our scheduled morning section. But at 3 am my waters broke... I actually heard the pop before the bed flooded and was in labour with contractions about 5 minutes apart within an hour. I got an epidural at 6:30 so had s few hours to get s feel for the early stages of labour, but we went ahead with the section when the doctors realized I was still only 2cm and she wasn't dropping. Tbh I was scared when I went in, but it was absolutely fine... Lots of pressure but no pain at all. The hardest part was dealing with the tremors the epidural brought on... I was shaking uncontrollably for about an hour... Very intense and quite frankly weird! 
She took to the boob immediately and has basically refused to leave! We're rooming in Which means I'm typing one handed on my phone, holding a nursing baby, completely exhausted and absolutely over the moon! Pictures later today or tomorrow! Thank you all so much for your lovely words of support... I want to catch up with everyone but it may take me a day


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Sara that's awesome news :happydance:

Can't wait to see pictures of your little girl - well done mummy!

Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Sara x welcome to the world baby Eva xxx

Lee I was at the fort in edinburgh?? X


----------



## Abi 2012

congratulations sara cant wait to see pics :D glad to hear ur both doing well xx


----------



## Abi 2012

here is a quick pic of my scan yesterday not a brilliant pic as he was all hands in his face and getting too big in there to get a good shot ..
 



Attached Files:







noah 34+1 scan pic.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thats fantastic Sara, Im thrilled for you. How strange is it that your waters broke during the night. I swear it must be psychological partly in that you know your going to be induced or sectioned and then your body does it natural. What you describe with your contractions coming on so quick was what happened to me exactly so by the time they gave me the induction drug I was having no breaks between them and it took an hour and half in total.
Sorry I wasnt sure reading your message did you have the section in the end or natural?
Almost identical weight to Emelia aswell, they are quite petite when you see them in person arent they. Im excited to see pictures aswell if you get a chance. Good on you for managing to get on here from the hospital. My phone was playing up so couldnt get online. I was depserate to get home and announce my news.

How fantastic is it that more rainbows are being born, they really are coming in batches now. Im sure Tuckie and Pink wont be far behind!
Then the next batch soon after, its amazing!

Lee, you are not a fatty at all haha, I get tghe impression that your just used to being superthin before the steroids and bump.
Im trying to stop obsessing over my weight. I jumped on the scales today and its still showing 12 stone. I only ever weighed 9 stone. But I know for a fact that Im bloated with fluid retention as my feet and ankles are quite swollen, I still have a sagging stomach and now a belly full of food since Saturday as still cant go to the toilet.
Not to worry its worth everything.

Rap, thansk for teh advice aswell, Im going to look for one of those rings as Im very sore now. I also think I have piles as lots of pain and pressure at that end aswell, the joys!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lovely scan pic abi, its very clear the wee face. Ive been meaning to ask how is your blood pressure doing and any more protein in the urine?


----------



## KatM

Sara,
OMG!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I am overjoyed for you!!! Almost started crying. I cannot wait to see the pictures. 
It's raining rainbow babies!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

bp was up a little again yesterday 129/79 and still got protein but they are taking good care of me and yes his little face is there lol looking cute and podgy! lol x


----------



## LeeC

Sara, I am delighted for :happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome to the world Eva, can't wait to see pics, hope you are both doing well.

Abi what a cute face shot you got, hope everything is ok with you now. 

Just, how you settling in to motherhood, sounds like you are loving every minute, hope the pain eases a bit for you.

Lol MrsKG more like an hour and 10 mins from Edinburgh Fort then.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara so over the moon for you!!! Cngratulations!!! :cry: :cloud9: :cry:


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I wondered Lee ... I thought is she in Edinburgh an not told me!! :rofl: 
do you think youll manage a catch up before Xmas? X

Abi glad scan went well hope I get a pic at my next one x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im loving it Lee, I do feel really happy right now. When I think of how low I was last year after the miscarriages and the fact that its took us 2 years to get to this as that when this whole journey began. It really feels so amazing right now.

Yeah just a bit in pain right now, I think its the bruising and swelling really kicking in now.


----------



## cgav1424

Sara, OMG! Congratulations and welcome to the world, Baby Eva! Thrilled for you, hon!


----------



## filipenko32

Lee you look amazing!! :wohoo: fab bump! I looked like that then too. 

Just got back from my antenatal class and it was really good, the midwife who did it was fab! I feel more confident about it all but hubs has put me in a bad mood. He is so concerned about :sex: afterwards and stuff like that it's just [email protected]@ing me off now :-(. He thinks a c section is by far the best option.


----------



## pink80

Fili what are his problems with it? I'd be pissed too if my OH was being selfish worrying about his needs xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I know, he's masking it pretending it's all about my pain etc but really I know he's thinking about what permanent damage has been done to me. :-( really annoyed now


----------



## cazi77

Congratilations Sara looking forward to seeing pics of Eva x


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Sara I love that name! How strange that so many of our rainbow babies are wanting to come early! Glad it all worked out though and can't wait to see pics.

Lee you look great Hun

Abi lovely pic

Fili glad your class went well. Mine were set for the week after I had Alfie so I didn't quite make them!!!

Kat when did u get to 36 weeks!!!! Not long for you either!

Just - don't worry about the weight thing. I was also 9 stone before and weighed 11 when I gave birth. A week after I still weighed 11 and I was mortified considering he was 5lb 3 then there is the placenta, water etc. but my legs and ankles were HUGE so I knew I had really bad fluid retention. I weighed myself at the end of week 2 and in that week I lost 15lb so it will just suddenly fall off!! So ladies please don't worry!!! The pesky last few lbs are a bugger to get rid of though lol but there are other things to worry about. The diet starts after Christmas haha!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Bumps, yeah the class gave me loads of confidence in having a natural birth but hubs spoiled it all with his negativity. He has since apologised so all is good! I think he is a bit scared of all the changes too tbh. MEN!! :growlmad: he would not have coped with a fraction of what I have coped with physically already. He moaned profusely when he couldn't drink so much when we were ttc. :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: that still makes me mad lol!

Anyway I took a nearly 32 weeks bump shot to cheer myself up!
 



Attached Files:







32_weekbumppic.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink80

Glad he's being a bit better - men really are bloody useless at time :dohh:

Bump looks gorgeous :thumbup:

This is my 38 week bump - I feel like a heffalump 
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/77871F1E-724E-4B3B-ADFD-1F7368C90F56-2085-000001754ED40A5F.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats Sara!! I'm so happy for you! And Eva had decided today was the day she was coming after all! I'll never forget Eva's birthday as its the same day as my Edie's! Can't wait to see photos when you get time. Great she took to the breast so well. 
Lee - gorgeous bump lady! I love it! 
Fili - I'm sorry but your husband is talking twaddle. A vaginal birth has made no difference to me in that department at all. The only problem I have is a shafted pelvic floor, and my friend had a section and she has noticed a difference there too. There is no reason for it to affect you sexually. 
I'll post again later. I'm only just getting 5 minutes to myself today. I'm pleased they only have one birthday a year, I'm totally exhausted. One last thing, I went to the doc this morning about my acute sinusitis and while I was there asked if I could be tested for Group B strep. He agreed I had a case for it and has authorised me to get a swab taken next week. I'm over the moon about this.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara I can't wait to see pics!! Right will read back properly now...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and my house looks like its been bombed by Hello Kitty, Peppa Pig and the Disney Princesses! :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Sounds like edies birthday was a success!!! Hope your sinus problems are sorted soon.

I've got serious bump envy girls - you look great!

Time for some Alfie spam....

Removed!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Edie and Eva share the same birthday!!! Now THAT has made my day :cloud9: :wohoo: Sara my middle name is Eva! Hope that's not put you off lol! 

Mrs migg thanks hun, he is talking absolute twaddle and I think deep down he knows it!! 

Pink your bump is just fabulous, you're all bump! :cloud9: Think I will miss my bump when it goes, will any of you ladies?

Alfie's not spam Bumps he is just gorgeous!!! I want to cuddle him!! :hissy: you look fabulous too!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pink and Fili, yous both look all bump! I think we all just feel seriously massive and obviously not our normal shape but I reckon its normal. There must be few and far between people that dont put on an extra pound and just all baby.

Bumpy, Alfie is such a cutie. I love to see pictures on here. Thats the first Ive seen your face close up aswell, your looking great. Its funny how we all chat daily on here but dont really know what each other look like.


----------



## filipenko32

Lol mrs migg! Did everything go to plan and run smoothly? Great news about the group b strep test too, I'm happy for you, I know you are worried about this. 
Just how you feeling hun?


----------



## filipenko32

Lol mrs migg! Did everything go to plan and run smoothly? Great news about the group b strep test too, I'm happy for you, I know you are worried about this. 
Just how you feeling hun?


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bumps fili & pink x just going to dry my hair then I'll do mine x fili I will def miss my bump as this is def my last one :cry: will just have to follow you ladies on your next journeys :rofl: 

Mrsmig yay for getting strep b test x glad Edie has had a lovely day x bet you'll be glad when it's bed time x 

Bumpy Alfie gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Fili,thanks for asking. Im feeling still extremely happy and on a high still. But physically Im really sore now down below, its a combination of pain from the stitches and Im sure I have piles now. I still cant go to the toilet and Im just about to get my hubby to go to the chemist for lactulose and anything else that may help. Also I cannot believe how big my boobs are, My milk came in last night and my husband said to me "em I think your leaking" big wet patches at both nipples. They are massive and solid like rocks. Ive had to start using my breast pads now. 

I also meant to say that it is strange to lose the bump, I feel very empty and like jelly. I still dont have any stretch marks but Im wondering if they may start as my skin goes back to shape.


----------



## Mrskg

my 26 week bump x lol and just to compare my 4 week bump x
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks 005.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









4weeks (4).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

I can imagine you have a whirlwind of physical and emotional stuff going on after birth, it must all be a bit of a shock in so many ways. I am so glad you had a fairly smooth going experience as you've been through enough anyway. LOL about the boobs and what your hubs said. I am hoping for constipation and not the other when giving birth!! I have no stretch marks at all just one lonely small varicose vein on my leg. If that's all they're giving me I'll take it!! :hugs: Hope you feel 100% real soon! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely bump pic MrsK! Just, it's a really strange feeling not having the bump anymore isn't it? It soon pings back into place and I didn't get any stretch marks at all first time round, I think if they haven't appeared by now you have got away with it.


----------



## cazi77

Awww lovely bumps! I wasn't missing mine until I have seen all of yours! 

Bumpy Alfie is sooo cute!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121108-WA002.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg you are looking very pregnant now!! :wohoo:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Sara!!!!! Welcome baby Eva!!! isn't that shaking strange? It's like you are so happy but just can't stop shaking. I think it's nice we were able to feel part of a regular birth too with water breaking and contractions (happened to me too). 

love the bump pics mrs kg and lee! lee - loved the scan pics too!


----------



## Mrskg

Aw cazi she is soooooo cute :cloud9: 

I am in deed fili lol imagine I'll be like the side of a bus in 14 weeks:rofl: 

Thanks hopeful can't believe Ava an Dylan nearly 5 months already x they will be great at Christmas time x


----------



## hopeful23456

cazi and bumpy - love the baby pics too! adorable :cloud9:


----------



## bumpyplease

Freya looks so cute in that outfit! Awwww!

Mrskg you are a fab looking preggers! Suits you! X


----------



## heart tree

Sara, massive congrats to you and your family! Welcome Eva! So happy you finally arrived. Such a prompt little girl. Can't wait for pics and more details of how it is to me a mummy! 

Loving the bump pictures Fili, Pink, Lee, Mrskg. You are all so bloomingly beautiful. 

Holly, what a gorgeous little daughter you have!

Cazi, Freya is gorgeous! I saw your post on the MARL thread. I haven't had much time to write these days. The spots are totally normal. They go away on their own in a month or two. Hope you are enjoying motherhood. Hard work though, isn't it?

Bumps, Alfie is getting so big! Love his cheeks! What a cutie pie. And you look amazing. I never wear my hair down anymore! 

Just, where are you finding the time to post so much? I never got stretch marks. You won't either at this point.

I definitely miss my bump. I missed it the most early on. Now I don't think about it as much. But as this will most likely be my only child, I do get a little sad when I see big bumps. (None of yours make me sad. They all make me HAPPY!)


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.
I don't think I will miss my bump, but I might be wrong.

Sara,
Can't wait to see the pics!!!

Fili,
Too bad about DH. Glad he is acting right again.

Bumpy,
He is so scrumptious! Thanks for letting us know not to even bother with our weight.

Fili,
Looking great hon.

Pink,
You still look very neat and slim.

MrsMigg,
Happy BDay to Edie!!!
Yay for the strep b swab.


Mrskg,
Lovely progression.

Cazi,
So cute.

AFM,
Negative for Strep B. My 2nd apple pancake in 2 days is about to exit the oven and be devoured by DH and me.


----------



## tuckie27

Sara!!! :happydance: So excited for you! Can't wait for photos! C section babies are always so much prettier as newborns lol 

Lee, Fili, Pink, MrsK- love all your bumps! :)

Cazi/Bumpy- love the pics of your rainbows :) thanks for sharing! 

Afm, Last night it felt like she was headbutting my cervix. Ow! She is still so active! I had a burst of nesting energy last night too...but not indicative of labor obviously. Dr's appt tomorrow to check cervix and get results of strep B.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- I don't think I'll miss mine either lol We may be wrong but I'm tired of needing OH's help to put on my socks and shoes! Glad you're negative for strep B. I should have had my test weeks ago but missed that appt when I was sick. I will know tomorrow. Enjoy your yummy pancakes! I want some bad but I don't feel like making them...overnight me some? :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmmm apple pancakes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Want some now, what are they exactly? 
Cazi Freya is sooooooooo cute!!
Abi how are you doing now hun? 
Tuckie I know what you mean about not being able to put shoes and socks on, bending over is awful now :wacko:
I have my scan tomorrow to check that the placenta is still high, think it will be. I am sooooooo excited to be seeing Me-mo again!!!! :cloud9: He has been moving around so much every day I love him!


----------



## Raptasaur

Congratulations Sara on becoming a mummy. The best job in the world :hugs:. Eva is a beautiful name. Looking forward to seeing pics soon xx

Hi to everyone else. Off to bed as cream-crackered. Hubbie been sent off to Holland again so just me and DD again....


----------



## Raptasaur

P.S. I may personally be responsible for global warming with the amount of farting I am doing! Pregnancy is SO glamorous....


----------



## Madrid98

lol raptasaur

congrats sara!!!

I love all your bump pics Lee, mrskg, fili and pink!! looking gorgeous ladies!!!

Cute babies around too bumpy and cazi!

Here is mine yesterday! Feeling huge when I look at your pics :blush:

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/56B6886B-290E-4D0A-A7B7-86CF7B8E6278-4421-000002F38DF947F2.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

I miss my bump too!!! And all the excitement for the scans.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

In the spirit of us all sharing bump photos, here are my 36 week bump photos taken today:


----------



## Mrskg

Lovely bump Madrid xx

Kat as always totally jealous of your bump pics :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous!!! I'm not following that!!


----------



## cgav1424

Awww... loving all these bump pics! Here's my 14 week, steroid-induced bump:
I'm only following Kat because mine is fully covered so you can't see my stretch marks. ;)
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- gorgeous! 

Cv- super cute bump

Sara ! How r u???


----------



## bumpyplease

Gorgeous bumps ladies!!!

Sara I see you are online participating in the late night b&b!!! How are you? Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- Congrats!! That's such wonderful news!! Welcome, Eva!

Bumpy- Alfie is just adorable!!! So handsome!


----------



## MightyMom

sara1 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> im overjoyed to announce that Eva was born this morning at 8 am weighing 6 pounds 5 ounces.
> Things didn't go quite as planned... We checked in the hospital late last night intending to get some rest before our scheduled morning section. But at 3 am my waters broke... I actually heard the pop before the bed flooded and was in labour with contractions about 5 minutes apart within an hour. I got an epidural at 6:30 so had s few hours to get s feel for the early stages of labour, but we went ahead with the section when the doctors realized I was still only 2cm and she wasn't dropping. Tbh I was scared when I went in, but it was absolutely fine... Lots of pressure but no pain at all. The hardest part was dealing with the tremors the epidural brought on... I was shaking uncontrollably for about an hour... Very intense and quite frankly weird!
> She took to the boob immediately and has basically refused to leave! We're rooming in Which means I'm typing one handed on my phone, holding a nursing baby, completely exhausted and absolutely over the moon! Pictures later today or tomorrow! Thank you all so much for your lovely words of support... I want to catch up with everyone but it may take me a day


Congratulations to you and Baby Eva!! Even though it didn't go exactly as planned I'm glad you're both doing well. :) Enjoy it and take some time to heal and relax!


----------



## Hollybush75

Sara congratulations on the safe arrival of Eva x


----------



## melfy77

sara: Massive congrats!!!! :yipee: Welcome, Eva:flower: Am stalking for pictures:thumbup:

Just: We want more picture:happydance:

Kat: You look amazing!!!! I'm jealous:blush:

Rap: yep: farting, burping, snoring, and other -ing things that just make pregnancy so special:haha:

Afm: less than 30 days left to work:happydance: I'm really looking forward to the holidays!!


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi ladies, I've been MIA again. Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## fitzy79

Such a busy thread the past couple of days...havn't caught up but wanted to say a HUGE congrats to Sara on the birth of Baby Eva...so happy for you and hope all is going well and you are getting to know each other! X


----------



## filipenko32

Scan was perfect today! Me-mo weighs 4.5 lbs already! We saw his cute face so clearly, sono said (s)he was perfect :cloud9: and perfect size for dates, i love him so much!! Oh and placenta is no problem at all, it's really high up and out of the way. :yipee: natural birth here I come! He is head down too.


----------



## filipenko32

Kat, Madrid and cgav, fabulous bump pics :cloud9: Kat yours are so glamorous as always, if I draped over a rock by the sea as I am now I'd be mistaken for a whale, or a wave would turn tsunami and whisk me away or I'd just fall off it or limpets would stick to me! Your gorge pics are effortless!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Florida girl, bumps, mom2 and hopeful hope you're all enjoying being mummies still xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Kat, Madrid and cgav, fabulous bump pics :cloud9: Kat yours are so glamorous as always, if I draped over a rock by the sea as I am now I'd be mistaken for a whale, or a wave would turn tsunami and whisk me away or I'd just fall off it or limpets would stick to me! Your gorge pics are effortless!!

The only thing I'm capable of draping myself over at the moment is the sofa. 
Pleased to hear your scan went well and you are geared up for a natural birth. It won't hurt, I promise. 
:winkwink:


----------



## hopeful23456

fili- I think you would like giving a natural birth if you can! i had to do a c section but would have been nice to experience natural too (well, with epidural of course)...

hi FG! how are you? 

hi mrsm! 

i can't believe how fast it keeps going, who is next now? tuckie?


----------



## Mrskg

Great news about scan fili x did you get another sneak peak between legs?x

Mrsmig :rofl:@ draping over the couch x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. Quiet day on the board. Still no cutie pics from Sara. =(

Melfy,
Yay for less than 30 days of work.

Fili,
I am so happy your scan was so great and you are now embracing natural birth. I have been doing affirmations and listening to hypnobirthing MP3s to help prepare me. I am also having DH do perineum massage while he coaches me to relax.

Apple pancakes are similar to an apple dessert that one eats at breakfast. Has apples on the bottom and a dutch pancake thingy on top. When I have eaten it at restaurants, I get it a la mode. At home, I don't have vanilla ice cream and cannot bring myself to eat ice cream at breakfast. I have posted the recipe twice, so look back if you want to try it.

Tuckie,
Any news hon? I assume DH cannot cook, so he cannot make you apple pancakes. Are you feeling okay?

MissMigg,
How was Edie's bday party? I would love to see a bump pic.

Cgav,
Looking good. I see a little bump forming.

Hopeful,
I would love to see pics of the twins and see how they have been growing. Hope that you are getting more rest. You had so much on your shoulders a bit back. Did DH get a new job?

Heart,
Are you managing without Tim's help?

Hi everyone else. 

AFM,
Excited to me 3rd in line I believe, after Tuckie and Pink.


----------



## filipenko32

Lol mrs mig! 
Mrs kg I I did and I'm sure I saw a p! Haha!
Hopeful I am hoping I can do it with just morphene!! I wish! 

My.ribs.are.so.painful. :-(


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: fili :blue: x 

I'd love to try this time with nothing! :haha: with my first I had pethidine and gas & air x with my next 2 only gas & air x I wish they could give you something that helps pain without making you feel drunk except an epi x after being my friends birthing partner last Xmas it made me realise what I've missed at my own births x it sounds easy to say now but I know I'll prob need the g&a so not going to set my sights too high and just go with the flow at the time x


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations just and Sara!! Such beautiful rainbows :cloud9: :cloud9:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies. Quick update: Dr. N sent me over to hospital from my appt today for some tests & monitoring. My BP is way high :( 144/98 at the office & he wasn't happy with that. I also have had some leakage but they just tested me here at the hospital and it was negative so I guess that was pee :shrug: they're also monitoring Bay's heart rate. We will see how it goes. My BP here so far was 140/86 so a little better but still high. OH is with me so that's good...will update if anything changes but I don't think it's anything too worrisome.


----------



## Embo78

Oooooo tuckie! You night be next :thumbup:


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Please keep us updated. Did your BP just spike today?


----------



## hopeful23456

Tuckie- I say you will have bay in a few days at the most..?

Kat- dh did get a job, which helps. it is easier with the kids as they can play in their gyms and Dylan sleeps more but it's still not more than 3 hours sleep in a row for me as Ava still gets up to eat, Just used to it by now. When I'm done pumping though, I think that will help a lot. It's just amazing and I still can't believe I have kids. I had to put their socials in for our health insurance at work and so strange that I have dependents! 
I'm lucky to have kids that really don't cry unless they are hungry or fussing when trying to go to sleep. They roll over too, just once but I'm sure they will roll more times in a row in the next few weeks.
I can't wait until you all have your kids, I think we appreciate it and are amazed by it so much more after what we all went through. :cloud9:


----------



## KatM

Hopeful,
I am so happy for you. I love that you are enjoying being a mom despite all the demands on you. Yay, for DH getting a job. That takes a load off. It's great that the kids are not very fussy. I can't wait to join you on the MARL thread. Not too much longer I hope.


----------



## filipenko32

Think you're going to be next tuckie!! Sorry about your bp, I hope it goes bk to normal soon, keep us posted, keep being brave Hun xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hopeful that's all great news! Cngratualtions to your dh too. Yes I'll never forget how much we struggled.... 

Preggo heartburn and insomnia for me! Got to be up early for routine doc check up and bf class tomorrow too. Watching e news feeling like I've swallowed a load of bleach!! 

Kat, I I'll try that recipe thanks Hun


----------



## KatM

I thought you preggars would appreciate this:



I made a double batch of Peanut Butter Oatmeal Chocolate Chip cookies with extra PB and chocolate chips. I also made the most delicious, melt in your mouth lasagna tonight. It's taken me a while to perfect the recipe. DH said no restaurant could have done better... A very high compliment.


----------



## filipenko32

Even with heartburn I could scoff the whole lot!! Jealous mucho!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Home & on bed rest from now on :( They monitored me and baby for a few hours & had me lay on my side the whole time. BP got better, no protein in urine so now I'm on bed rest until further notice. They want to test me again on Monday at the hospital. My cervix was closed but I'm 50% effaced. Baylyn is doing fine. Thanks for the warm wishes ladies.

All of your bumps are lovely! Kat looks like a supermodel as usual...If it were me striking that pose the beach goers would swear there were whale sightings in SoCal :haha: 

Hopeful- yay on OH getting a job & the twins being such good little babies :) I can't wait for my own DD! 

Fili- yay on a great scan today :)

Kat- lasagna AND cookies?!? You're killing me! Lol and no, OH cannot cook...at all!


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- my BP has been around 120/60 this whole pregnancy so it was a sudden spike today.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- Good to hear Bay is doing good! Are they talking induction?


----------



## tuckie27

Mom2- They didn't mention induction yet. The RN said if there was protein in my urine, they'd be more concerned. I will have the same tests repeated Monday and then we'll likely go from there...unless anything progresses before Monday. They want me to look out for swelling (particularly in my hands & face), blurred vision, headache, or shortness of breath. If I were to get any symptoms like that, I am to go straight in because those pre-eclampsia signs with my high BP would be bad. I saw the cute pic of your DD getting her bath on the marl thread :) So adorable! 

Sara- can't wait to see pics of your little girl!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I am happy to hear that you and Bay are okay. That really sucks about your BP and bed rest. I hope it is not too much longer for you hon. If we were closer, I would bring you some cookies to munch on. Too bad DH can't cook. You need to be spoiled right now. Maybe he can pick up your favorite dish.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie, it sounds like Baylyn is doing ok in there, it's good that they are monitoring you. Take it easy and rest. I definitely think you are next. 
Kat, the cookies look awesome. Edie had a fantastic time at her birthday party, and a wonderful birthday. She is enjoying having lots of new toys to play with, and telling everyone she is a bigger girl now that she is 3. I will take a bump photo at work tomorrow night. It's my last weekend at work which is nice. 
Hopeful, it sounds like you have two good little babies there, especially Dylan with his sleeping and I bet Ava isn't far behind. I can't believe you are still pumping. I have huge admiration for you, I just couldn't manage to do it. 
Fili the heartburn is giving me a kicking as well. 
Well it's 5.30 am and I got so sick of my OH waking me up and huffing and puffing and cursing and flinging himself around the bed because of my snoring I've come downstairs and I'm on the sofa with a duvet. I've got to be up in a couple of hours so I'm not sure if I'll get any more sleep or not now. Hopefully I'll grab an hour.


----------



## sara1

Sorry I've been unable to catch up ladies! Been thinking of you all and want to thank each of you for your wonderful support!! I already thought those ladies who've managed to post regularly from the hospital, during labour etc were rock stars... I'm going to ahve have to find an even stronger term to express my admiration! 
Eva is absolutely perfect and both Alex and I are head over heals in love (He's been wonderful too and I can;t say how grateful I am to have such a wonderful partner in this adventure). The last few nights have been long...she's been at the boob every hour and generally wants constant skin to skin but my milk has just started to come in and she's been asleep for 2.5hours so I'm getting a chance to catch up. We'll stay in hospital till Saturday am, after which it should be a bit easier for me to follow things!
The first of many photos:
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## tuckie27

She's gorgeous!!! Love all the dark hair and juicy lips :) congrats! You're a mommy!


----------



## sara1

One more:
 



Attached Files:







photo (11).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- Thanks! How are you feeling? I just saw that your BP was up, but I'm not thoroughly caught up... what about labs? Are they monitoring you? Sounds like Bay may be about ready to make an appearance!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Sara she is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sara1

Mismig- I love that she and Edie share a birthday!! Things like that always feel special to me! Glad Edie enjoyed her day and is now swimming in gifts!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tuckie x

Sara she's just gorgeous :cloud9: 

Fili an mrsmig heartburn kicking in here too :cry: an I think cramp about to show face managed to wake myself up this morn just before it took hold x someone said to have a banana before bed so I did an it gave me heartburn! Lol cant win x can't believe how expensive gaviscon is so think I'll call doc today for prescription x 

Kat your cookies look yummy x


----------



## Embo78

Hopeful so glad hubby has a job. Must feel like a weights lifted. I'm glad you've got into a routine with the little ones. So lovely to hear they're rolling! Max just grunts when we put him on his tum!!

Sara, she is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:

Kat, those cookies look gorgeous. They'd be great for breastfeeding mums. Do they have oats in them? (Oatmeal)

Fili sorry you're suffering. I can't believe you only have a few short weeks until the little dude is here!!

Mrs migs, I lost count of the sleepless nights on my sofa! Hope you managed to grab a couple hours!

Mrskg, sorry for your heartburn. I bet your little girl will have plenty of hair :) I was always advised to drink milk but sipping water seemed to help more :thumbup:


----------



## Raptasaur

Sara she's gorgeous. Totally scrumptious!


----------



## bumpyplease

Won't be long tuckie - take it easy! Can't wait to meet Baylyn!!

Sara look at those lips she is scrummy well done you!!

Kat I could eat that whole plateful of cookies and its only 10.am they look Delish!!

Hopeful great news about DH job

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## pink80

Sara she's gorgeous :cloud9: congrats again xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Sara- she is beautiful! I think she looks like you. Congrats again!


----------



## Mrskg

Embo I think that's an old wives tale I always suffer bad hb an my 3 had hardly any hair:haha: milk works for a wee while finding gaviscon sachets work but too expensive to stay on them for next 14 weeks! X


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, Im delighted for you. Eva is absolutely beautiful. I used to always think that newborn babies looked the same but now that I have my own aswell its the surest thing that you could pick your own out of a line up. 
Eva has beautiful dark hair and I was looking at her picture wondering if she is the same as Emilia with hardly any eyebrows and eyelashes. Ive been reading that babies born at 36 /37 weeks often still have no or little eyebrows and eyelashes as they are one of the last things to develop. Either that or Emilia is going to be very fair going by her eyebrows which would be strange as we are both dark haired. Its the most amazing thing ever though isnt it to have your baby at last . How are you feeling after the section are you mobilising about much?

Hi to everyone else...
Im still managing to come on here and go about my business as Emilia is sleeping great between feeds again just listening to white noise on my ipod, I cant recommned it enough to anyone.
The midwife has just been and done the heel prick test to squeeze blood onto the card to check for various disorders, oh it was terrible watching my girl crying out in so much pain.

Fili, it sounds like Me-Mo is thriving and now that Ive been through it I would definetely recommend you got for the natural birth. As you know I was in such a dilema and was due to discuss it with my consultant but didnt even get to as I went natural myself. Throughout my labour I said a few times to my husband that I wished Id just gotten the section as it was difficult at times but now in the aftermath we keep saying to each how we're so glad that I didnt end up having a section as Im not sure how Id be feeling right now. Im feeling great except the going to the toilet issue. Ive been in tears a few times trying to have a bowel movement. Ive now been taking lactulose and had to phone my GP for a prescription for movicol. Ive now been having the urge to go to the toilet several times but it is painful. My biggest regret is waiting so long before getting the medication. I let 4 days of food build up in my system and shouldve started the lactulose at least from day one, I would recommend any of you ladies do the same.

As always, lovely bump pics ladies, Mrs Kg and Kat..

Tuckie, Im sorry to hear about your blood pressure scare. I hope you have this baby soon and I have a strong feeling that you will. Im no expert on blood pressure but have been told that its the bottom figure thats most important. It looks like you are normally quite on the low side your blood pressure and now its spiked right up.Its a very good sign though that theres no protein in your urine. You take care.


----------



## Embo78

This one might surprise you mrskg! My friend just had a baby and you could put pig tails in his hair it's that long :haha:
Her heartburn was off the wall!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Also as for the heartburn discussion, I suffered terribly with it . It was definetely my worst pregnancy symptom and it disappeared instantly after giving birth. Ive never had it once thankfully!


----------



## Embo78

It's amazing how quickly complaints clear up after birth isn't it just?! I had the worst sciatic pain I could ever imagine but as soon as I gave birth it was gone!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just, I'm really sorry to hear you are suffering. How many movicol are you taking? I suffered with faecal impaction when I was breast feeding and I was prescribed it, and told to take 8 sachets in a pint of water. It tasted rank - like mud - but it shifted what needed to be shifted. 
I'm pleased you are happy with your birth experience. At the time it does seem so difficult but I wouldn't have changed a thing about mine. 
MrsK you are brave wanting to try it with no pain relief. I got to 10 cm with nothing but had gas and air at the end to push her out and it didn't half help. I was scared of the actual pushing part of it and kept saying to the midwife that I wasn't going to push because it wouldn't fit through. The g&a just took the edge off and gave me the, well, push I needed to push. I think I'll put in my birth plan that if I have a similar labour to last time I would like gas and air at the end.


----------



## fitzy79

Sara, Eva is just beautiful:cloud9:

Just, sorry to hear you're blocked up (to say the least). I'll def be taking lactulose immediately after birth as I'm prone to constipation at the best of times!!

Had a hospital appt today, very brief but all fine. The quickest of mini scans. Itsy was head down so didn't get good look at face but heart was pumping away which is always a relief!

26+3 bump pic...I am getting massive!!
 



Attached Files:







26+3.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks MrsM and Fitzy, honestly this is horrendous the constipatio. I can bear the stitches and everything else but this! MrsM I think I need to up my dose as Im only taking a sachet at a time, maybe 4 in total yesterday and 2 today. I think I need to just go for it and take another 6 which would be 8 in total today in a pint of water. Im sorry for too much info, Ive been left without any dignity anyway. But Im obviously blocked up with 5 days of food which is solid and just cannot pass, as I said Im now running to the urge and pain but its so hard to pass!
Fitzy your looking great in your picture.


----------



## Embo78

Oh my just! I remember that very well. I think I made it worse for myself cos I was actually too scared to go and the longer I left it the worse it got. I was so scared of bursting my stitches tho. I ended up with painful piles in the end. 
Hope your medicine works soon


----------



## Mrskg

Embo I had my first hair cut at 1 month old my mum said it was long enough to put in ribbons!

Just I'm thankful hb is only a pregnancy symptom I dont get it normally x hope your meds work an you get some relief soon x

Mrsmig I'm feeling brave just now not sure I'll be that brave at the time :rofl: pushing not a problem for me though they just fly out when get to 10cm :haha: 

Fitzy you're looking great :thumbup:


----------



## emz1987

Hi Everyone,

Just been having a catch up on here. Loving all the baby bumps.

Congratulations Sara, She's Beautifull.

Finally managed to get my scan booked for the morning, so nervous and excited at the same time. Think Im 7 weeks now so hoping to see an heartbeat but don't want to get my hopes up due to my history.


----------



## Mrskg

Crossables crossed for you emz :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Embo78 said:


> Oh my just! I remember that very well. I think I made it worse for myself cos I was actually too scared to go and the longer I left it the worse it got. I was so scared of bursting my stitches tho. I ended up with painful piles in the end.
> Hope your medicine works soon

Yeah Embo, thats exactly how Ive been. Scared to go incase of bursting the stitches. The midwife told me that its mostly psychological and every woman fears the same. She said to hold a sanitary towel over my stitches whilst trying to go. I also have piles Im sure and Ive never had them in my life...the joys.
Again though its my only complaint and Emelia is worth it all but I just want to feel better soon. Mentally though, Ive never felt this happy and content in so long. I just feel as though this is what Ive been waiting for and needing for so long. Two years since this whole journey started.
So far touch wood Ive not felt the baby blues but I know to be prepared for this and it is normal Ive been reassured, people tell me when/if it happens I'll just feel so down and emotional and cry for no reason.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just I had exactly the same fear and I didn't go for days. I held a pad over my stitches too but when I finally went it honestly wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. In fact it was fine.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Massive congratulations Mom2, Just and Sara on the birth of your beautiful baby girls! Absolutely thrilled for you all! :cloud9: Enjoy every minute of motherhood! Xxx

Loving all the bumps too! Gorgeous ladies!

MrsKG, are you in England? I can't think we're you are from? I only ask because there is something called the 'minor ailments scheme'. You can google it and it gives you a list of pharmacies that take part in the scheme. Basically you sign up in the pharmacy, and for the listed minor ailments you can get the medication free over the counter, Gaviscon is on the list! So I have a v large bottle that I can swig for free &#55357;&#56835;.

Hi everyone, haven't posted in ages, busy at work, doing great, growing well and still loving every minute! x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Sara,
She is beyond darling!!! I am so happy for you and it sounds like DH was totally there for you. Don't forget to change your family status to Mommy.

MrsMigg,
I am happy that Edie's birthday went great and that you are now done with work. How splendid. Now you can really just drape yourself over the couch for a bit. 
I can't imagine how sleep deprived you must be. I just slept for 9 hours after 2 nights of minor pregnancy insomnia and feel so much better. It's amazing you are keeping your eyes open and not snapping everyone's heads off.

Mrskg,
I haven't suffered bad heartburn, but when I had it last week it was unbearable. I gave in and had TUMS and it has made a world of difference. I am even eating my beloved tomato sauce again. I hope you can get on that free program someone mentioned to you. Otherwise, try TUMS or your version of it. I am shocked that bananas give you heartburn. They are on the BRAT diet. It must be everything at this point.

Embo,
Yes, the cookies have lots of oats. They are delicious and taste even better frozen, strangely enough. That is why I made a double batch of them. 6 dozen. To stick in the freezer.
Just peeked on the MARL thread and saw pics of Max. What a handsome little man!!! I could just eat him up!

Just,
What satchets are you and MrsMigg speaking of to help go to the bathroom? Want to know what to stock up on. This seems very common. Thank you for talking about it, so us new moms know what to expect. Good luck pooping very, very soon.

Tuckie,
Any news? How are you feeling?

Fitzy,
Lovely bump... does not look huge.

AFM,
Quiet relaxed day planned. I don't intend to leave the house except for a quick, cloudy walk on the beach and maybe the garden next door. No cooking today either. Did enough yesterday. Sandwiches for dinner.


----------



## pink80

Mrskg - I've had gaviscon on repeat prescription from the GP since about 20 weeks or so. So I get free with my maternity exemption


----------



## Mrskg

Sticky Im in Scotland :wacko: totally forgot about minor ailments scheme I'll nip to chemist in the morning thanks x

Kat I was surprised to but even imperial mints giving me it so yeah must be everything lol just my luck x

Thanks pink I'll call doc an get that if I can't get it on minor ailments here x we get free prescription pregnant or not only good thing about exemption for me is free dentist but normally only there every 6 months for a check up x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks kat! He is a bit scrummy isn't he?!! I'm always kissing his chubby cheeks!! He's starting to push me off now tho! He's sick of being kissed off me and his sisters!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat - it's a laxitive the doctor prescribes here, in powder form. It's called Movicol. If you can't get it, or anything similar pm me your address and I can send you some. I've got loads and can get it on free prescription any time. The other thing the midwives give you here is lactulose which is a really sickly sweet laxitive in syrup form. 
I've just got this weekend to work Kat, so just tomorrow night and Sunday - then stick a fork in me I'm done! I am so ready to finish. I don't know how women go on working until their due date. I hope I haven't got any electrolysis in because two weeks ago I really struggled to lean in as close to my clients as I need to get because of the bump.


----------



## MightyMom

The American version is Miralax. It works, but you need to give it 24 hours. It pulls water into your bowels to soften the stool so you can get it out. Not instant relief, but once it works it REALLY works. :)


----------



## LeeC

MrsKg. I went to Lloyd's, they give you Peptac there on minor ailments it is really thick and not good, maybe another chemist will give Gaviscon. Good luck, I've had 2 bouts of bad heartburn, it's truly awful :(

MrsMig. I have the lactulose too, it's so sickly sweet I struggle to take it. Def a case of better on the way out than in for me lol.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Kat, I see that MrsM has answered your question about Movicol and also that you get an American version. Yeah I would defo recommend taking a laxative or stool softener from day one to avoid this suffering.

MrsM, you will be so glad to have finished up work after this weekend. i dont know how woman work until their due date either as I was struggling. I still cant believe that I finished work last Thursday, had Friday to myself and then had Emelia on the Saturday. So much for me putting my feet up for 3 weeks haha but at the same time Im glad the way it worked out as it could have been a long 3 weeks patiently waiting!


----------



## heart tree

Sara she is delicious! I'm beyond thrilled for you! How is breastfeeding going?

Kat, they gave me prune juice at the hospital and a prescription for colace which is a stool softener. I also ate lots of salads and beans the first few days. 

Just, you will poop again, I promise! I was more scared to poop than to give birth! I feel your pain. 

Super busy here. Can't update more. But reading when I can. 

Tuckie I think you are next!


----------



## tuckie27

Just- so sorry you're suffering with constipation. The few times I've been constipated in my life I found it so bothersome psychologically! It was driving me mad so I know how you must feel :hugs: thanks for the heads up on stool softeners from the get go & white noise recommendation too! 

Embo- Good to see you stopping in :) max is such a cutie! 

Fitzy- lovely bump hun & glad your appt went well! 

Emz- fX for your scan hun!

Kat- A cloudy beach walk sounds pretty nice. Makes me think of the NorCal beaches like bodega bay and Mendocino. I really wish we'd gone to the coast in the last few months. I need an ocean fix and its only a few hours by car for us. Too late now! You're lucky to be so close to the ocean.

Sticky- :wave: good to see you dropped in too. Glad you & bubs are doing well!

MrsK- I had to get on a prescription with this pregnancy because mine was so bad it was unbearable, especially at night when trying to sleep. I'm on Nexium and it has been a life saver. I tried tums and Zantac before geeting on the nexium and neither worked cause I had such a bad case of it. I feel your pain! I hope you can get some relief! Ice cream helps some too. I remember Heart was a big advocate of the ice cream solution to heartburn :)

MrsM- glad Edie's birthday went well! I think it's cool Sara had Eva on her birthday too. Yay for mat leave as well!

:wave: Heart, Bumpy, Lee, Mighty, Holly, Pink, Rap, Pad, Fili, Melfy, Cgav :wave: 

Afm, Already bored as hell on bed rest! I had an urge to nest today but was stuck in bed. I'm a busy person so this is going to be hard for me :( OH and I have been watching movies and he just ran out to get a takeout order from a yummy Mexican restaurant in town. I was jealous he gets to go to by there and the bank too :haha: Bay has been really quiet today. She's having another lazy day (like her mom I suppose) but I was able to get some good kicks out of her after eating and laying on my left side so I'm not worried. I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow...C'mon baby! Let's get moving!


----------



## MightyMom

So I had my gender scan today. I'm chuffed to bits, we are now officially:
TEAM BLUE!! :blue:

Now may I introduce Colton Jacob:
 



Attached Files:







Waving Hi.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## tuckie27

Mighty- yay! Congrats on team :blue: Its been awhile since we got a boy, been lots of girls lately.


----------



## bumpyplease

Ah lovely mighty! Congrats darling!

Tuckie I would be the same I hate not being able to go out and being confide to your bed must be really tough but at least it's for a good reason! I think you have a week max so make the most of chill time!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, enjoy it. This is the last week you'll be able to really rest.

Mighty, wonderful news! And love his name!


----------



## Abi 2012

Hey everyone it's been a busy few days so haven't been on much but have been snooping when I can :) 
Loving all the bump pics :) 

Tuckie sounds like your next!! :D 

Mighty congrats on team blue :) first boy we have had in a while. And beautiful scan pic! :D 

Afm- I am absolutely shattered! Baby Noah is just fine though my bp has gone back down but there still keeping a close eye which is good :) I'm getting slot of aches and pains now! Down below and all around really starting to get a litle uncomfortable now but I'm happy to say that I could have bubba any time now he is already a good weigh above average for him term! On Monday at 34+1 he was 5lb 14 oz they said at my scan which is rather big! Lol hoping his growth will slow down a little now lol xxx 

Hoping everyone else is great xxxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news on team blue Mightymom, its so nice when you already have a little girl!

Abi, that is a good weight for Noah. At my growth scan at 34 weeks Emelia was estimated to be 5lbs 4. So 3 weeks later she was born actually weighing 6lbs 7oz.

Tuckie, it cant be easy confined to resting but as the others said Im sure you wont have long to wait now.

Im so relieved that I managed to go to the toilet this morning. I can now relate to how some of you ladies have been constipated throughout pregnancy. Thanksfully Id never suffered from it before but its a terrible thing.
Definetely girls start taking something to help as soon as you have your babies!
We had another great night with Emelia, she seems to be a good sleeper and only cries every 4 hours to be fed. I'll need to get more pictures on as shes changing so much already, shes really coming into herself.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well...


----------



## Raptasaur

Just dropping in quickly to wish Emz good luck for your scan this morning :hugs:

Congratulations on team blue Mighty, lovely name x

Fitzy you look really neat for 26 weeks. Lovely bumpage.

Just so glad you pooped! It is such a relief when it finally happens. The worst is behind you now. 

Hi to all the rest of you lovely ladies. 

As a show of faith in this pregnancy I ordered the drawer set with built-in changer on top which matches the furniture my DD has as it was on offer with 20% off. It's being delivered today. I am 11 weeks and getting close to that magic 12 weeks when all the risks seem to subside significantly. Dating scan is next Friday. I'm starting to believe this baby might make it.


----------



## bumpyplease

Can't wait to see more pics!!! And well done on your toilet antics haha!

4 hours is great Hun how Manu oz does she have a feed?


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Sara- She's lovely!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on team blue mighty!!

Sara what a cutie!! She looks so relaxed and content. 

Justkeep how could I miss that?? Huge congratulations on the birth of your daughter!!! Emelia is a beautiful name! I need to check 6 days back now for your birth story.:happydance:


----------



## emz1987

So happy, Just had my scan and got to see a little hearbeat.

Only 6 weeks and 5 days so got a long way to go yet but fingers crossed.

Looked like a little snowman so the nurses have called he/she Frosty.lol.


As im not under a consultant not allowed another scan now untill my dating scan at 11 weeks so think Im going to try and book a private one for 9 weeks as last time went at 11 weeks I had a missed miscarriage early on so just want to be sure this time.


----------



## filipenko32

Sara she's so gorgeous!! :cloud9: 
Mighty mom congratulations Hun that's wonderful news!! :yipee: 
So happy for you too emz!! :yipee: 
Just so glad things are moving now! 
Kat mmm frozen cookies they do sound even better think I'm going to have to make them again. 
Rapt that's wonderful you're starting to order stuff you go girl! 
Tuckie sorry you're bored now, maybe make the most of it as you're going to be one busy lady soon!
Mrs migg I know what you mean, I can only carry on tutoring and not go into schools anymore. So I think I can officially say I'm on mat leave. Also I think pregnancy is so unpredictable but i know some people don't always have a choice... I mean I can't imagine if id had my accident while I was teaching at a school or whatever :shock: 

Abi memo is 4.5 lbs at 31.5 weeks so what weight might he be when he's born? So glad Noah is ok and the worry is over.

Had a lovely day today! Watched Xmas movies ordered pretty pictures for nursery and eaten chocolate! Got a heavy cold though AGAIN! 


:hi: to everyone I've missed!


----------



## Abi 2012

Fili- there not that accurate though at late stages of pregnancy so I guess we will both have to just wait and see exciting times eh hun :) how are you feeling in yourself ATM Hun I had a bad day today feeling totally shattered and a bit uneasy in general but I had a stressful evening with Josh last night he isn't being very good for me when were out ATM he tends to play up for me but only when it's just me and him when my partner is there he is really good ... Think he is worrying more then he is letting on he is not sure what to expect!! Xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

Emz- congrats on a great scan let's hope your little snowman sticks :) xx


----------



## emz1987

Thanks Everyone. 

Just booking my next scan for 2 weeks time. Do you know if there is any difference between a normal unstra sound scan we have on the nhs and a 3/4 thermal one?

Ive emailed around and they got back to me and asked do I want a 3/4 thermal scan? Not even sure what this is???


----------



## filipenko32

Aww sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish ATM Abi. :hugs: I have certainly had days like that but ATM I'm feeling on top of the world emotionally and really confident about the birth but I don't know how long that will last for as I've had ups and downs for sure! Do you think Josh could be feeling jealous?


----------



## Abi 2012

I don't think it's jealousy I think he is worried about how it will change our day to day life Hun I'm glad you feeling so good ATM it's nice to feel great and to be feeling good about labour I'm not worried about labour either tbh xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww bless him, it will probably just take him time to adjust, hard for you too though. I think there are picture books out there dealing with the subject of new additions to the family, not sure that would help though, maybe worth a try, I'll have a look for you. 

Emz I have never heard of that but the only thing I can think of is this is the part of the scan where they check blood flow to and from baby. It appears red and blue on the scan and it's just to check that the placenta is normal - think they might do this at 12 weeks sometimes... I had it at 20 weeks as routine.


----------



## Abi 2012

That's an idea fili, I'll have to nip to the library and see if they have anything if not a book shop of some sort x


----------



## filipenko32

Here you go Abi, maybe you could Amazon / Ebay the titles from this site https://www.littleparachutes.com/subcategory.php?sid=14


----------



## filipenko32

I Amazoned one - https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1843650916/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9550933509&ref=asc_df_1843650916


----------



## filipenko32

And this is nice: I'm a Big Brother  https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/0061900656/ref=rdr_ext_sb_ti_sims_4

Some of these are only 99p - £2.30 used from Amazon.


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies.

Sorry have been MIA... bloody internet and phone went down and took BT forever to fix it! 

I can't believe how much I have missed!!!

Just and Sara what beautiful little girls you have! What wonderful and news and pictures! Will def heed your advice re: post birth pooping! I have Lavolax any way... will stock up on more!

Holly Congrats on Team Pink

Mighty! Lovely scan piccy... you are added to my scan piccy envy list... and yay Team Blue!

Fitzy and Cgav and LeeC and Mrsk lovely bumpage shots! Lee we are even the same size by the looks of it!!

MrsM... pah to migraines... I suffer with sinusitis as well and it is the pits! Happy belated birthday Edie!

Kat.. OMG... such gorgeous pictures on the beach... totally jealous!

Bumpy Alfie just gets more gorgeous daily... and Max Embo.. what a lovely boy!

Fili what a great weight for MeMo!

Raps and Emz lovely scan results! Wahooo!

Pink and Tuckie.. next! Tuckie stay in bed!!!

Hey Abi! Pleased Baby Noah is doing good!

Heart... OMG it never rains, but it pours! Hope Tim's shoulder is better soon!

Hey Hopeful! 

AFM I had a MW appt yesterday and the second she put the doppler on my skin I heard the blissful sound of baby's HB thumping away at 160 bpm! I was overjoyed... only wish I had recorded it for Hubby to hear!

16 wk scan on Monday.... am so hoping all is well and Pickle is growing well! And am hoping they can tell me what team I am on!


----------



## Abi 2012

Fili thanks so much I will defo get a few books on amazon for him he loves reading! :) xx


----------



## filipenko32

Let me know how he responds to them, I hope they help him. It's stressful enough for us to be worrying how things will change never mind them, I remember my nephew playing up something rotten when his sister was born and now he is a little angel! (She's 1 now and she's not a little angel lol!)


----------



## filipenko32

Pad I really think you're in the clear now, that hb is so heavenly to hear isn't it? :cloud9: so happy for you everyday! And Lee too your bump twinnie! We just need team pink now! :pink:


----------



## Mrskg

Mighty congrats on team :blue:

Emz delighted scan went well hurdle one over :hugs:

Pad woohoo for nearly 16 weeks x team :pink: here you come x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!

MrsMigg,
You are so sweet to offer to send laxatives overseas. Oops, you are almost done with work. Hope no electrolysis patients for you.

Mighty,
Yay for Colton!!!
Thanks for the stool softener info.

Tuckie,
Bed rest does sound like hell for us active types. I hope it isnt too much longer. Did the Mexican food hit the spot.

Just,
Thank goodness for going to the bathroom. I have been constipated the ENTIRE pregnancy with occasional (though not so occasional anymore) bloody piles. I know how much it sucks.

Rap,
Good for you hon. Have faith!

Emz,
Congrats on the HB!!!

Fili,
Change the recipe to more PB and use half oats half flour this time. Next time, I am going to switch the oat amt and the flour amt. I also added extra CC, but I dont think you like CC with PB. Frozen taste better or at least cold, and I usually like soft and warm.

Pad,
I have to admit I was worried about you. So good to hear from you.

AFM,
Off to drs right now.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks kat, good luck at the docs!


----------



## KatM

Just got back from the Drs. I am 1 cm dilated and he thinks it could be within the next week or two. (I hope so). Also, I lost weight and now have a total weight gain of 22lbs... I had food poisoning last week. The Dr said it is fine as the baby is doing great.


----------



## filipenko32

:yipee: kat omg!! 1cm already, you could well have your baby in a few days!!


----------



## tuckie27

Just- congrats on going #2! :haha: 

Abi- yay for a good scan and big, healthy bubs :) I think Fili's suggestion about a 'big brother' book would be good :thumbup: 

Rap- glad you're feeling confident about this one :) we've all got our fX for you hun

Madrid- :wave: how have you been?

Emz- congrats on hearing LO's hb! :happydance: that's such an awesome sound, isn't it? :) Im not sure what the 3/4 scan is...in guessing maybe its 3D/4D? 

Fili- boo for another cold :/ but yay for Xmas movies! You have any favorites? I like the National Lampoons Xmas Vacation, Love Actually, & Home Alone :D 

Pad- yay for a great scan & hearing hb! :) fX for your 16 week scan as well! I think my Dr predicted girl at my 17 week scan...not certain though. I'll double check!

Kat- the Mexican did hit the spot! Unfortunately I got nauseous and didn't get to eat the other half I was saving last night so I gave it to OH. Nothing sounded good even after the nausea subsided except oatmeal so I ate a big bowl of that lol Yay on a great scan & being 1cm already! I think your weight gain is good too :) 

Afm, 
Reading into every little sign! Hoping any of it indicates labor is coming!!! I saw some bits of my mucous plug after using the toilet last night, kept waking up with intense 'period' cramps, had a bout of nausea that lasted a couple hours, bad insomnia all night, & I've been very gassy! Also, my constant lower back pain feels like it has shifted down more into my tailbone and hips today. Idk what any of this means. I'm probably reading into it all too much (it's like the 2ww all over again!! :haha: ) but I'm praying we are getting close!


----------



## sara1

Mighty- Congrats on team blue! I love the name Colton too. 

Tuckie- Bed rest can be tough to come terms with, especially for someone whose normally active, but it's only for a little while. I'm pleased they're keeping a close eye on you. It's impossible not to over analyze every little sign... strong period cramps sound like the beginning of something to me, but I didn't exactly expect my waters to break before when did, so what do I know! Hope Bay makes her appearance soon!

Emz- Great news about your scan! Sounds like you're right on target!

Fitzy- You look great! very slim and all bump!

Abi- sorry to hear you're so tired... sounds like your little one is already at a great weight though!

Just- I know exactly how you feel about the toilet thing! I was more frightened to poo than I was to have the section... kept thinking I was going to rip something internally! No fun at all! I've also noticed that I can't laugh, cough or blow my nose without feeling like I'm going to tear open. At least it's getting better every day. It's wonderful to hear that Emelia is such a champion sleeper... Gives me hope fpr when we take Eva home tomorrow! I'd love to see some more pics!

Mismig- Yipee for finishing work... I hope you get to have a little but of down time before the baby comes... oh and I think it may be time to tell Mark that he can sleep on the couch instead of bitch about your snoring! 

Kat- Wow! You could really be any day now. That's wonderful... I know you really did not want to go far past full term. Sounds like little Grey's doing perfectly. How are you feeling physically? /do you have any signs things might be progressing?

afm- Hopefully we'll be heading home from the hospital tomorrow! Can't wait!!!!!!!! Eva's got a touch of jaundice, but they don;t seem to be particularly concerned about it! I've still got quite a bit of discomfort from the section, but it is getting better every day. It will be interesting to see how well we do when we're on our own at home. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## filipenko32

I think you're getting really close tuckie!! Well I don't really want to confess what trash I have been watching but they are the cheesiest Christmas romance films you could possibly imagine on a channel called christmas 24 :blush: sad but true. Hang in there Hun xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with your first days at home Sara!! So exciting, make sure you get some rest too Hun


----------



## tuckie27

Sara- yay for getting to bring Eva home! :) jaundice is very common. My brother and sister both had it. Hope you're discomfort from the c section eases soon!

Fili- lol @ your cheesy Xmas movie shame! :haha: no judgment here!


----------



## KatM

Fili,
Don't get too excited. You can be dilated for WEEKS before labor, but I am hoping it is right before Thanksgiving so that DH can have some extra days off.

Tuckie,
Those sound like good signs to me. I think the mucous plug loss means that you are dilating. Cramps sounds like "false labor" or pre-labor prep. Also sounds like Bay has dropped a bit. The nausea is a good sign too.

Sara,
It is so good to hear from you. Jaundice is so normal and cured with light and BF. I am happy to hear that you are feeling better each day. Was it very painful at first? Can you walk around okay? How is Eva doing? It is so exciting!!! Has DH been with you the whole time? Does he get paternity leave?

I feel overall good, but was crying to DH about my hip pain in the back area now. It hurts to walk in my very lower-back, but it is more my hips than my lower-back. My whole hip girdle hurts and I am most definitely waddling. You are very right, I don't want to go past 38 weeks to be truthful, but will honor what is best for Grey.

AFM,
Don't know the laws for you UK ladies, but here we have no official paternity leave. DH will use all his sick/vacation days, but he still does not feel it is enough. He thinks he wants to take family bonding time which pays up to 55% of his salary after a week of no pay... something like this. It does not guarantee job position, but his job does guarantee it so that isn't an issue. I never thought he would want to do this. He does not want to miss out on baby Grey. Are any of your DHs taking paternity leave?


----------



## filipenko32

Really kat! I didn't know that, I will remember that, maybe I need more antenatal classes after all. :wacko: My hubs works for himself from home but in some ways this is bad for paternity leave as he can't leave his computer for too long lol!!


----------



## Mrskg

Kat My hubby gets 2 weeks paternity leave at basic wage not great but better than nothing unfortunately we can't afford for him to take more time off though x


----------



## KatM

Mrskg said:


> Kat My hubby gets 2 weeks paternity leave at basic wage not great but better than nothing unfortunately we can't afford for him to take more time off though x

MrsKg,
Is basic wage the same as minimum wage or is it his usual wage? 2 week is better than nothing, you are right.


----------



## Mrskg

He would normally get bonus's on top so a bit less than normal x I think legally dads can take 6 months off but it's unpaid x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara - pleased you get to come home soon. Eva must be doing brilliantly. How is feeding going?
Tuckie - sounds like its all moving. Hopefully Bay will be here soon. 
Kat - goodness me, babies on this thread like showing early! Hopefully you don't have too much longer to go. Mark isn't entitled to paternity leave as he has only worked there since June. However they are allowing him to take a weeks holiday and if the baby comes before January he can take it from next years holiday entitlement as he doesn't have any left this year. 
Took a bump pic at work tonight, my photo bucket app was playing up but when it works again I'll post it. I have a quiet day at work tomorrow so hopefully I can get all my waxing done.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies.

Sorry I've been MIA lately. I've just been exhausted and so busy getting ready for Thanksgiving as it's at our house this year. 

I haven't really caught up properly, but...

Kat,

Progress! I'm so excited for you! I know it might be a couple of weeks yet, but the end is in sight! My DH took family leave with Aubrey... He took 12 weeks and it was lovely! I think he'll do the same this time around especially as I'm due in May so if he takes family leave then he'll be off for the whole summer and be able to bond with the baby and spend time with Christian and Aubrey. Score! I'll be thinking of lots of dilation and effacement for you, hon!

I have to run and pick up DS from school, but I'll read back and catch up properly later...

Until then, :hi: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cgav 12 weeks! That sounds lovely! Good to see you. 
Here is my almost 34 week bump. Anytime it fancies dropping a bit would be just great. My lungs are in my shoulders. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/6C808913-0354-40BC-8FED-FBBEDC7C8CC9-1928-000001AB43EC97BA.jpg


----------



## cgav1424

Mrs Mig - you look amazing!!!


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg,
You look great. All bump!!! Still looking slender.

Cgav,
Oh my, you are hosting Thanksgiving! The thought of that makes me exhausted. 
Thanks for the input about DH and family leave. Obviously, it would be under the same leave and it seems that your DH had no issues with taking the time off and then returning.
Happy almost 2nd tri!


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous bump mrsmig xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely bump mrsm you are nearly at the stage where I had A!!!

Sara I remember the coughing, sneezing thing it's horrible isn't it!!! When I had my c sec I got very, ahem, swollen down below but only on one side. I didn't notice until I was able to have a proper shower I was mortified I felt like the elephant man!!! I got my DH to have a look and he nearly wet himself laughing! I remember half crying and half laughing and that it hurt when I laughed so had to literally hold my tummy to stop the pain!!!! Yay for coming home!!!

Wow tuckie pink and kat go girls the race is on!!!! Literally CANNOT wait for you to experience being mummies it really is the best thing ever!!

Ooh fili I need to check that channel out is it on sky? Elf is my all time fav Xmas film!!!

Hi everyone else - just and Sara more pics of your girls please!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsmkg/ u look great! 

Sara cs hurts! Need to go up stairs slowly... Hope u get to go home tomorrow!

Kat- my dh took paternity leave, 3 months unpaid...just guaranteed his job back which he quit right after leave anyway...

Wookie- congrats on a girl! I know you announced awhile ago

Fili/ a Christmas channel? Sounds like relaxing time though

Raps and emz- congrats on good scans 

Mightym- u too!! Team blue!

Hi pad! I am a believer in the heart rate being faster for girls in most cases... I think u have a girl there (we all know its a girl) :)

Hi bumps!

Hi lee- u r up late !

Tuckie - hope u r feeling ok

Hi to eoe- I'm pumping...again. babies r sleeping!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Hopeful. Been up all night, having a bit of a nightmare here at the minute, heading to my parents very soon so no point in sleep now :(

How are you and those gorgeous twins Ava and Dylan, was pleased to read dh got some work, I really hope things are going in the right direction for you now. I will call over to MARL to catch up with you all soon xxx.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I thought you had been quiet. I hope everything is ok. Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad - thrilled your 16 week check went well. I love how fast this pregnancy is going for you.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hope ur ok lee x


----------



## Embo78

Hope you're ok lee :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no lee I hope everything is ok :-(


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well...

Emelia is going to a 1st birthday party today so I cant wait to show her off. Also I got given a lovely pink outfit yesterday which will fit her oerfect so Ill be sure to get pics of her on here.
My husbands so paranoid though and keeps saying thats she is too little and fragile to be going out teh house and scared of taking her in the car inscase someone crashes into us, he's so protective already.
She's getting more beautiful everyday and I see her changing already.
Sara, dont worry about the jaundice as Emelia has it too. When the midwife visited us at home on day 3 she noticed it and told us to keep her moses basket by the patio doors as daylight helps it.
I cant believe that she is a week old today, its unreal.
Sara, I look forward to seeing more pics of Eva aswell. it sounds like your doing well and good that the pain is easing up each day.

Kat, thats exciting that your 1cm dilated already. Thats what happened to me last Saturday. My waters broke but when I went to the hospital and they said I was only 1cm dilated. Thats why I insisted on an induction as my waters had broke. You should do the same. Just keep watch for waters breaking if they do. Although I think it is common for people to be dilated for a few weeks everyone seems different.

Bumpy, you were brave to check things down below. Im terrified to look in the mirror as I have a feeling that I have been stitched from back to front. My stitches are feeling great now although last night I did start to feel quite sore and had to take my painkillers again.

Sara, I meant to ask you if you are to continue with the clexane? At first I was told no but then another doctor said that I have to continue with it for 6 weeks post birth.

I also didnt mention that there is one concern they have about Emelia. When she was born she was lifting her right leg back towards her head and almost turning her knee back to front. They said they thought she had been lying in the womb that way. They took her away and xrayed her and said it wasnt broken. They then emailed the pics to a specialist at another hospital and they said that they werent too concerned and would see her as an out patient.
Im trying not to worry too much though but they said they couldnt guarentee whether it would affect her crawling and walking. I got a letter through yesterday and we have to go see the specialist next Thursday. Im hoping it rectifies itself and very worst case scenario they can intervene if it was going to cause her problems.

Lee, I hope nothing too seriously wrong.


----------



## filipenko32

Just I hope that's a minor thing about Emilia's leg, it sounds like it's something that will correct itself soon enough?? Have fun showing her off at the party!! 

Afm I have a stinker of a cold!! So fed up of colds now, before I was pregnant I hadn't had a cold since 1983! now every bug thinks my body is an easy target :growlmad:


----------



## Abi 2012

Lee- hope ur ok sweetie xxx

Fili- sorry to her you have a bad cold I have had one on and off for the last few weeks :( sigh not nice is it Hun rest up xxx

Afm- feeling a little better today. Took some bump pics today but not using a comp ATM will upload them later on :) going for a meal and to the cinema tonight with OH hoping I don't need to go to the toilet a million times during the film lol xxx 

Hoping everyone else is good hope you all have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

heres my 34+6 week bump pics! :)
 



Attached Files:







34+6 weeks front view!.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5









34+6 weeks side view!.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## filipenko32

Fab bump Abi, you look amazing!! 

Anyone getting steak cravings? I'm having my 6th steak in a week tonight, I can't get enough of it, it's getting very expensive too but I need it!! 2x sirloin steaks grilled or fried with aromat seasoning on and nothing else with it! No salad or chips or anything. Mmmmmm want it now but waiting for a hub's delivery after his football!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Lee x

Just I hope it's nothing to worry about glad you've got an app so quick an not having to wait ages x 

Lovely bump abi x

:hugs: fili hope your cold goes soon x


----------



## filipenko32

Had my steaks and 2 tubs of mandarin oranges!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Fili,
You have the most pregnancy cravings on the board.:haha:
I am craving Mexican food again... fire-grilled shrimp to be specific with lots of chips and pico.
Feel better hon. Your body really lowered its immune system to make way for the baby. It'll all be worth it. 

Just,
Hope everything is okay with Emelia's leg. Babies are so flexible and it does not sound like the 2 experts are overly concerned. Still, I hope it is not an issue. Have fun showing her off. Post pics please.

I'm watching for any signs, but as you said I could be dilated for weeks. I do not think so though. I think Grey will appear in the next 1.5 weeks. At least that is my hope. I want him to arrive before my Dr goes on vacation.


Abi,
Cute bump. Looking good.

Tuckie,
Waiting for any news.

Pink,
Also waiting for any news.

AFM,
Going to get Mexican food and watch DH race. Then do some boring chores at the giant box stores that Fili and Pad like. 
Had vivid dreams of concern that I would not know I was in labor due to my lack of cramps and BHs. Am going to have DH learn how to check my cervix tonight. Praying Grey shows up before my Dr goes on vacation on the 28th.


----------



## tuckie27

Just- keep us posted on Emilia's leg hun, but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about.

MrsM/Abi- lovely bumps! You both look very neat.

Lee- :hugs: hope you're okay hun 

Fili- feel better hun. I caught every bug I came in contact with while pregnant too. I've heard a lot of women crave meat during pregnancy. Maybe your body just wants a lot of protein right now.

Kat- I think your OH should aim to take as much time off as feasibly possible. If you can afford it and OH's work will be okay in his absence, then take your time to bond as a family in those early weeks. Fire grilled shrimp sounds yummy! I hope Grey comes earlier for you but I want to caution you: don't get your hopes up! Everyone in my family told me I was going to go before my due date, that I had dropped early, had all the signs, etc. & here I am in week 39. I think having it in my head that I'd be early has set me up for more disappointment than if I'd just expected her on her due date. I certainly hope this isn't the case for you, but want to prepare you to not get your hopes too high for early birth either as it seems they come whenever they want to! 

Speaking of which, I'm so tired of being pregnant! :hissy: I feel awful saying that because I think back to ttc after losses and how desperate I was to be pregnant and STAY pregnant and now that I am, I'm complaining! It sounds like I'm not grateful but obviously I am. It's just wearing on me. OH an I have dtd everyday for the past several days & I've been losing little bits of my mucous plug here & there but no huge bits. I've also had some mild, irregular contractions, sporadic period-like cramping, endless back pains, lots of gas, insomnia, & been feeling generally restless & agitated lately. Yet none of this has kick started labor yet. Stuck in the waiting game :(


----------



## padbrat

Aww Tuckie... being at this stage of pregnancy and waiting and waiting would grate on anyone... and you know we all know that letting of a little steam with us is not being ungrateful for the baby you have... awww bless you. Come on Bay! 

Kat hope those shrimps hit the spot for ya! And Grey does appear to be a very good baby and do what his Mummy wants to hopefully he will listen to you and come before your Dr goes on hols! 

In terms of paternity leave - Fathers are entitled to 2 weeks paid leave at present. Mothers are entitled to up to 1 year maternity leave. If they have been with a company long enough they will be entitled to company maternity leave.. which varies. I haven't been at my employers for long enough so I am entitled to statutory maternity leave which is first 6 weeks at 90% of salary, followed by 33 weeks at £135 per week (you can also access other payments in terms of tax and child benefits), after this time it is unpaid. However, your employer must maintain your position until you return, even if you choose to take the full year. You continue to accrue all benefits such as annual leave entitlements. 

The Government is also legislating at the moment to allow the Father to take on part of the Mother's maternity leave and benefits if they wish. 

I know that sounds generous compared to the US system, but we have the worst maternity leave and pay in Europe. 

But hey, is better than nothing!

Fili I feel like i have had a non stop cold... for months... and months... urghhh so annoying!

MrsK I am so hoping that you are right and Pickle is Team Pink with you!

MrsM you look fab!! As do you Abi!

Sara how excited that you are coming home with Eva! 

Just So sorry to hear about Emelia's leg... but the specialists seem OK about it so that must be a relief.. hope you have a great time showing her off! x

Hey Hopeful... I hope hope hope you are right sweety!

Lee.... all OK? Your twinnie is concerned...

Have had a busy weekend... needed a lot of sleep... and we don't have a relaxing weekend now until after Jan... I love it! ... but am also worried about it too...


----------



## padbrat

OOOOOOO I am an avocado!!!


----------



## pink80

tuckie27 said:


> Kat-I hope Grey comes earlier for you but I want to caution you: don't get your hopes up! Everyone in my family told me I was going to go before my due date, that I had dropped early, had all the signs, etc. & here I am in week 39. I think having it in my head that I'd be early has set me up for more disappointment than if I'd just expected her on her due date. I certainly hope this isn't the case for you, but want to prepare you to not get your hopes too high for early birth either as it seems they come whenever they want to!
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm so tired of being pregnant! :hissy: I feel awful saying that because I think back to ttc after losses and how desperate I was to be pregnant and STAY pregnant and now that I am, I'm complaining! It sounds like I'm not grateful but obviously I am. It's just wearing on me. OH an I have dtd everyday for the past several days & I've been losing little bits of my mucous plug here & there but no huge bits. I've also had some mild, irregular contractions, sporadic period-like cramping, endless back pains, lots of gas, insomnia, & been feeling generally restless & agitated lately. Yet none of this has kick started labor yet. Stuck in the waiting game :(

I could have written this word for word :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

Tuckie- hope she makes an appearance soon Hun don't feel bad it does drag big time the last few weeks xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Pad- Thanks for the comforting words hun. Congrats on being an avocado! :D

Pink- So sorry you're in the same boat as me :hugs: gets awfully uncomfortable and frustrating the last few weeks. Here's hoping we both go soon! 

Afm, 
2am US California time :dohh: woke up and passed a couple more bits of mucous plug but now I can't fall back to sleep!


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- wrote at same time. Thanks hun :)


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: the last few weeks are always the worst hopefully not too long now xxx

Pad happy 16 weeks :happydance:

5 weeks today till I start my mat leave :happydance: 15 more shifts woohoo x I only work part time so not sure if I'll be entitled to smp but seemingly I can apply for mat allowance? My work said they can't tell me till nearer the time not going to stress about it though what will be will be x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't get SMP MrsK but I'm applying for mat allowance. You may find you are entitled to it even if you are part time I was when I was pregnant with Edie. This time round I'm not because I work so few hours. You could do with them finding out and letting you know so you can get the wheels in motion if you are not as you have to apply for it differently. It took me ages to get a form from my employer which has held up my application. I finished work yesterday and I've still not sent off my form. Hope everyone is ok, just going to catch up now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad - try to get plenty of early nights in if you can't relax at the weekend and if there is anything you can cancel or duck out of do so. However you should find as you get to 18 weeks ish your energy levels increase a bit. I hope so. Happy 16 weeks and avocado!
Tuckie and Pink sorry this last bit is dragging for you. It really is good if you can to try to imaging your due date being a week or so after it actually is so you don't feel so impatient or dejected if you go over, but it's so hard to do especially when so many girls on this board have gone at 34 weeks! Just try if you can to enjoy the last few days, because that's all it is and believe it or not a little part of you is going to miss that bump. I totally sympathise though. I really struggle to get comfortable now especially if I am tired. Which is most of the time. 
Lee I hope you are ok. 
Kat how are you today? Relaxing weekend I hope?
Fili hope the steak hit the spot. I've been loving steak this time round too. 
Abi, looking good. Happy 35 weeks! 
Hi everyone else. Well it was my last day at work yesterday. I didn't have many clients in and it wasn't a stressful day. I got my hd brows done again and had the worlds most painful bikini wax. I remember from my first pregnancy that it makes your skin very sensitive but I wasn't expecting it to be so painful! Because its so hard to reach to trim I thought I'd just get the whole lot waxed off and then I would only have a bit of regrowth by the time I go into labour and it should still be nice and neat. But I have such sensitive skin and in the creases of the very tops of my legs I seem to have got a few pesky skin tags, and I was pouring with blood! She actually ended up splattering my hand with my own blood as she tore off a strip! I was calling her every bitch under the sun (good job we have been friends a long time!) and so I had to stop at a Brazilian. I had asked the girls if they wanted to go for a couple of drinks or nibbles after work. I was only expecting a couple of them to go but there were quite a lot of us, our boss treated us to nachos and nibbles and there were helium balloons, cards and presents and the other two girls who are on maternity leave came along with their babies. I was thrilled. 
Today I slept until noon. I must have really needed it. I was so grateful to Mark for letting me sleep in and now he is cooking a Sunday roast. Hopefully this week I will have a little more energy now I have caught up on some rest.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks for the advice mrsmig I did askmthe wages woman the other day but she says she needs to wait till nearer the time to calculate my earnings hopefully will be straight forward but knowing my luck it won't ! X 
Glad you had a lovely last day x I'm cringing at the waxing though x

More car trouble this end someone drove right into the side of me this afternoon she pulled out her lane into mine an scratched an dented my car from driver door all way back to my bumper! Thankfully not hurt bit still gonna be an inconvenience when car has to go away again! Turns out she's my hubby's cousin so I'm hoping that'll mean she'll tell truth and accept liability x the joys!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig I have applied for Maternity Allowance I JUST did the right number of hours to get enough pay slips together to meet their 13 week requirement. I was exactly 13 weeks and I just made their minimum weekly wage income to get full MA. I've asked for it to be started end of Nov.

Mrs Kg your work needs to help you out with this soon, they can work it out now! - that's terrible I'd kick them up the bum. You're prob entitled to SMP aren't you? But if not - 
I know all there is to know about MA now after studying it and filling in their stupid form BOOK and all their rules and regs!! Mrs kg if your average gross wage per week is at least £151 a week or more, then you are entitled to the full allowance of I think it's £135 per week for 39 wks once you start mat leave. If your average weekly gross earnings are less then they just adjust your allowance to less accordingly. If you earned dif amounts per week like me then choose your highest 13 weeks in your 'test period' - you prob know all this anyway but let me know if i can help you with it as I found it a bit mind boggling at first. I wasn't entitled to SMP from my teaching agency so they filled in this form - really promptly actually and then sent it to me, then I sent it off along with the MA application 'book'.


----------



## filipenko32

Here is my little Me-mo's 1st wardrobe! :cloud9: I keep imagining him in these clothes... Notice the lack of pink! :haha: Mrs mig we're doing swapsies aren't we - not babies - clothes lol! If you have a boy and me girl lol.
 



Attached Files:







babydarbsclothes.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He he yes definitely!


----------



## Abi 2012

happy 34 weeks mrs m! xxx sounds like a lovely last day, minus the wax.... eeek! glad hubby gave u a nice lay in :D 

happy 16 weeks pad! xxx

happy new weeks to anyone else i have missed! i know there is someone else just cant for the life of me think of who it is lol! 

fili- loving the wardrobe piccy! 

mrs kg- oooh mat leave ! not long now :D 

afm- feeling good today! yay bubba moving around alot and giving me alot of lightning crutch but im in a good mood so ill let him get away with it! had a nice relaxing day josh was with his dad so i had a day off watching a series called ROME atm its very good , full of blood but good im enjoying it! got hospital app in the morning to check on me! and started packing my hospital bag, all babys things are in there ready just need a few ore of my bits and peices and ill be done :D 35 weeks today its becoming very real for me now never thought i would be this far along again! and although uncomfortable im happy and excited now! josh has come home and been good he is now tucked up in bed and im gonna get an early night to get ready for what tomorrow brings!! :D 

hope all you other wonderful ladies have had a fabulous weeekend!!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you had a great day Abi and that josh has too. Good luck with appt tomorrow too. I'm packing my hospital suitcase next week, well starting to. I bought one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0031H2PGQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=clothing

Mrs mig glad you got some rest 

Anyone got bleeding tender gums on and off?


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you had a great day Abi and that josh has too. Good luck with appt tomorrow too. I'm packing my hospital suitcase next week, well starting to. I bought one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0031H2PGQ/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=clothing

Mrs mig glad you got some rest 

Anyone got bleeding tender gums on and off?


----------



## Abi 2012

i had bleeding gums when i was preg with josh on and off this time i havent though! and the gown is cool im just going to wear an old nightie though! x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili I make less than that average about £120 x

Yes I get bleeding gums it's normal x lol reminds me of a funny story x

I was at the dentist 2 weeks ago when I made app I asked them to change my due date because They had my august one x she told me to do it when I went in but when I got there she was on phone so just sent me up x I walked into room an my really lovely dentist said "oh someone's just had a baby" luckily for him I didn't crumple I actually felt sorry for him because I knew he'd feel bad x so I told him I lost that baby but I was pregnant again as you can imagine he felt awful x so then I sat in chair an he asked how things were going being at the dentist I thought he meant with my teeth so I said "I've had a bit bleeding here an there but I'm guessing that's normal" lol his face was a picture till he realised I was pointing at my gums x :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Lol mrs kg!


----------



## Mrskg

Got to blame preggo brain on that one the worst bit is when i realised he meant baby I said everything was fine wasn't till I was telling my friend the story that i realised how double barrelled my comment was nearly pee'd myself laughing xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi girls, reading just a busy few days so not much time to post.
Just a quickie for fili - I had terrible bleeding gums when I was preg but they stopped as soon as I had him so don't worry, just make sure u clean and floss regularly and take advantage of the free NHS dental you are entitled to.

Went and saw sky fall today - bloody brilliant film!!


----------



## LeeC

Mainly reading at the moment as staying with my parents for a while as I really had to get away from home and not entirely sure I even want to go back.
Had a traumatic journey as one of my Lil pooches jumped and landed on his head, then had a mini fit which ended up with me taking him to the emergency vet :(
Luckily he seems to be making a good recovery but it scared the living day lights out of me.

Hope to catch up properly in next couple of days. Apologies for the selfish post.


----------



## LeeC

.... and Fili, my gums are also pretty bad, taking Clexane is certainly not helping either. I was at the dentist last week for a check up and the dentist said this was completely normal in pregnancy as gums can be extra sensitive and swollen.

Pad, twinnie. Are you weaning off the steroids now. I've been steroid free for a whole week x.


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Tuckie- Stalking... Baby will come very soon. Doesn't feel like it, but time will fly bye soon! I can't believe Glori is already 2 1/2 weeks! Seems like I was hugely pregnant yesterday!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My gums have been pouring with blood as well. Good to see you Mom2. 
Lee I hope your poor dog soon recovers. 
I am sort of weaning off the aspirin. The midwife told me to carry on taking it but I know most of you were told to stop at 34 weeks. Any advice?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. 

Tuckie,
Thanks for the advice about family leave. I think DH is going to take at least 6 weeks at partial pay on top of his vacation/sick time. 
I am hopeful Grey will make an appearance in the next 1.5 weeks, before my awesome Dr goes on vacation, but I know not to expect it.

Oh hon, don't feel bad about being over being pregnant. I feel the same way and I feel the same guilt. Just because we worked hard to keep our pregnancies, doesn't mean that it is all fun in the end. I really hope you go soon.

I'm lucky because the awful hip pain and back pain seem to have been just when the baby dropped. I feel decently normal again. Constipation always there.

Pad,
Thanks for letting me know your UK system. It sucks that it is the worst in Europe, but it is a dream compared to the US.

How long are you planning to take leave? I don't know if you have thought this far ahead. 

Hon, try to find some relaxing time. I wanted to get it all in before I became to heavily pregnant, but sometimes it is just nice to chill.

Mrsmigg,
I am so happy you got to sleep in and that Mark is making a nice supper. I do not know what you were thinking with the full bikini wax. OUCH!!!!
It's great that you had a lovely send off! Now, drape yourself over that couch.

MrsKg,
So happy that you are okay, but your car karma sucks right now.

Fili,
So cute. I hope you are right about having a boy!

AFM,
DH is thinking of taking Family leave of 6 weeks. The max is 12. He was thinking of starting at 6 and then we could extend it. This would mean he would have 6weeks plus 9 days (vacation/sick time) with Grey and me. Everyone we asked said to take the time if we afford it, which we can. I hate taking half salary, but he won't ever get this time back with the baby and will be working to support us forever, LOL. I think we are even lucky that CA has a family bonding law and that his company guarantees job retention. I think each state is different. Sorry for you UK girls that yours is the worst mat leave in Europe, but it is great compared to what we have in the States.

Besides this, fire-grilled shrimp was delicious and I had a lovely day with my friend's family that stopped in to visit from Portland, OR on their way to Disneyland. We all spent a sunny, warm-enough day compared to Portland, day at the beach.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig I am concerned about aspirin too, I was told to take it to 34 weeks but I will be so worried to come off it! I'm not sure what to do either. I see the Nhs consultant next week regarding my decision to have a c section so im going to ask her then, I'll let you know. 

Kat I think that would be perfect for dh to take 6 weeks, money is nothing compared to him having the chance to bond and help you as you say. Your day sounds wonderful too! Xx

Mrs kg it's amazing how we can get cross wires in general conversation! It's a god job things were clarified haha! 

Lee I saw what happened on fb, massive hugs Hun xxxx

Thanks for all your comments on bleeding gums. 

Having a little wobble about a natural birth again and if me-mo will arrive safely. Mainly I want to try to get pregnant again in April so that's a main factor in having a natural birth but I primarily want this baby out safely, I know I'm being irrational. Plus it sounds like they don't admit you to hospital unless you are in absolute agony! I was worrying this morning about the car journey there while I'm squirming in agony! Think I need more antenatal classes! Are any of you uk girls doing the NCT antenatal course? It's so expensive to do in london, it's about £320 for the 5 days :wacko: I just think that's too much.... But I think I may need a bit more support :wacko:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hugs lee hope everything's ok you know where we are if u need us sweetie xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Fili I would highly recommend doing the NCT course if you can. It's not just the stuff you find out but the people you meet. I had no friends having babies when I had my DD and all my friends were working fulltime. I made some amazing new friends at NCT and still see a lot of them nearly 5 years down the line. Of course, a lot of them have returned abroad - the price you pay for good old multi-cultural London!! It is so helpful particularly when you're on maternity leave to have a circle of people in the same situation as you. I even ended up doing a nanny share with one of the other girls which was about the same price as nursery (central London childcare is so expensive!!). The other thing I remember which was so useful was the teacher using Playmobil toy figures and equipment to set up an operating theatre scenario for those situations when things go wrong. It made it easier for me when I ended up in there myself because I knew there would be about a dozen people and had an idea what everyone did. I narrowly avoided a c-section in the end, she came out with the help of a ventouse on the last contraction I was allowed. It was quite surreal having so many people shouting PUSH!!

Lee I am so sorry you are having such a crappy time. You really don't need any domestic turmoil when you need all your energy to keep growing your gorgeous baby. I hope things resolve and that your mum and dad are taking really good care of you xxxx 

Kat it is so great your DH will take some time to be at home with you both. My DH only took a week and I remember being mightily peeved with him when he insisted on going back when he could have taken two weeks. The second week was unpaid and as it would have affected his bonus, which made up about 50% of his income in that job, he wouldn't take the time off. Does he have to take it all at the beginning? The reason I ask is that if you have some flexibility, he might want to take some later in the year when the baby is a little more active. Newborns are gorgeous but they do an awful lot of breastfeeding and sleeping!! They get much more interesting as time goes on. In the UK we have somthing called parental leave which you can take in blocks of up to 4 weeks a year until your child is five. The max total is 13 weeks across the five years. Unfortunately my husband works in such a macho environment I would never be able to persuade him to take it!!! It is of course unpaid. I think that's a problem for a lot of men, work life balance is seen as a weakness. But your little ones grow up so quickly and the dads miss out on so much. My brother is an exception. He was the stay at home parent and I am so proud of him for bucking the model, especially as we come from north-east England which is a really macho culture!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope you had great weekends. I went shopping yesterday and bought some maternity tights so I am feeling much more comfortable now. I seem to be about to pooch right out so will be joining you in the bump gallery soon.....


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rapt, I have just registered my interest as it starts in 2 weeks! Do husbands go too? I just cleared the dates with him. I think it can't harm can it? And as you say it will be brilliant to have other people close by. I think I am just going to lose confidence now and the Nhs course really helped me. Thanks Hun


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili don't worry about being in labour in the car. I spent 3 hours of my advanced labour in the car in total. I didn't really notice. They don't like you to get to the hospital until labour is pretty established but to be honest you are better off at home in the early stages anyway. Once contractions take your breath away so you can't speak or your waters have broken its time to get yourself there. I'm going to go quite early this time but that's because I know I am likely to be very quick and I don't want to give birth in the car.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs mig, that makes sense. What if you don't notice your waters have broken, some people don't do they?

Anyone got morning sickness back on and off!?! :sick:


----------



## Mrskg

fili my waters have never broke till they came out an ive never had a show x believe me you will know when its time to go lol xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah you will, just go by your contractions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and as for morning sickness I think you are my preggo twin! Mine has come back again today. It's always worse when I'm tired. Edie just did a really smelly poo and I can't get the smell out of my nose.


----------



## Mrskg

oh i hope my ms stays away! with my 2nd dd it came back towards the end x

feeling rubbish today think shock from accident yest wearing off just want to sit and cry i know im just being stupid its only a piece of metal at the end of the day and me an bump are fine so i need to pull myself together x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies  mrs kg you take care of yourself today Hun!! Have a duvet, film and choc day xxx

Morning sickness is worse in 3rd tri tho cos acid reflux comes up for me now as an added extra bonus!! Nice!


----------



## Mrskg

thanks fili was going to do some tidying up but think you're right just gonna relax on couch for a wee while :hugs: hope you feel better soon an doesnt last too long xx


----------



## filipenko32

Oh good mrs kg I think when you've had a shock it's magnified in pregnancy, the tidying can wait! Rest and chocolate is what's needed! And maybe a good rom com lol! Loving rom coms at the mo!! 
It's only very on / off morning sickness or when I rush - not quite as bad as the constant nausea I had for 10 weeks!


----------



## filipenko32

Ok I just projectile vommed all my breakfast into the bin. I was emptying the dishwasher and some kind of smell hit me... Feel rough now but nausea has gone!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Mrs M, you asked advice about the aspirin. My consultant told me to stop it at 36 weeks but I did my own thing and continued to take it/ When I had Emelia at 37+1 I had taken an aspirin the night before and I told the hospital this and they were not concerned. i also had clexane the day before and that was fine. When I asked for an epidural they had to take blood to test that my platelets were ok and teh clexane was out of my system and it was but I was too late for the epidural anyway. Basically it just shows you that it does no harm still taking the aspirin. If you are so anxious about stopping like I was then keep taking it. Do you know a low dose aspirin is only 1/4 of a normal one. Thats how low the dose is. I just could not stop it without being guarenteed that the baby would be ok so I continued.

Fili, that sucks about your sickness. I think I was lucky looking back now and how little I suffered only up until 13 weeks.
I know your in a dilema about the birth and having a section. To give you my advice I would honestly say dont overthink it at all. Just go for a natural delivery and dont even bother with a birth plan just go with the flow.
When I was in the labour ward and they started my induction the midwives asked if I had a birth plan and I said no. They said "great, thats what we like just go with the flow" they then said you have 3 forms of pain relief. They start off with teh gas and air, then move onto diamorphine if necessary and if struggling then an epidural. 
People kept saying to me that the whole birth experience and pain is hard to describe and it honestly is. Now looking back as much as I was finding it difficult that was mostly because I thought I was only 1cm dilated. If Id known that I was fully dilated and ready to push I would have felt so much better.
Honestly the best advice is go with the flow and if anything dosent go to plan they would intervene with a section. the baby is well monitored and will get here safely. When I was puching things started to slow down and thats when the midwife said to me that Emelia was starting to slow down and I needed to be cut and that was my biggest fear but you dont feel a thing. The same with being stitched up I didnt feel anything.
I am so grateful that i didnt have a section now as I feel great. Ive been out and about since the birth and also my bleeding has become so light now.

MrsKg, its strange how you say about your waters not breaking until last minute as my sister was the exact same. It just shows that everyone has different experiences.

I got out to see the Twilight film last night and my mum and dad were over the moon to watch Emelia for a few hours. they didnt want to give her back to me.
We are finding things relatively easy I have to say but whether that changes who knows. We have a great baby that sleeps for 4 hours at a time then wakes for a feed and then another 4 hours sleep.

I keep checking in to see if anyone else has had their baby yet...Tuckie and Pink I see your still hanging in there.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks just that's really helpful to know, I do think about this decision on a daily basis! I think I will be so happy if I can pull off a natural birth. I still can't shake that feeling that there's something wrong with me and I won't be able to do it iykwim?! But that silly I know. How you feeling now? I'm glad your bleeding is light.


----------



## fluffyblue

Lee im glad you are ok, I was stalking (as I do) and noticed a few comments, im hoping babys ok xx


----------



## fluffyblue

And Fili 32 weeks bleeding nora I can remember you announcing and a January baby too, Im a Jan baby as was Ollie so you see all the best born in Jan :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for that Just. I will carry on taking it for now. You birth experience sounds very like mine in that I got into the delivery room and asked for pain relief (I didn't want an epidural but would have taken pethidine) as I thought I wasn't coping with the pain. She examined me and I was fully dilated and ready to push. She gave me gas and air for the last couple of contractions and with that the head crowned. So I had already done it all with virtually no pain relief at all. It's amazing what our bodies are capable of. However I know if there had been a problem and I had sort of got stuck at that stage for several hours I would have really wanted some more pain relief. I also didn't really notice the fact that I tore.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all...

Thanks for the 16 weeks wishes! YAY!

MrsM and MrsK I think Fili covered everything I was going to say re: MA. If you are struggling with the forms etc then the Job Centre can help you complete them I believe. I also agree that your work saying they cannot calculate now is rubbish... if your earning vary week by week they can give you an estimate based on the information they have... they may have to adjust it when you start your MA, but that is all.

Fili.... I feel your indecision. What is making your doubt? What is your gut saying? Sometimes it helps to write things down I think.

Kat you are right I think compared to the UK the US mat leave is not so good. I am grateful for what we have. I will take the full year so for me weeks 40 - 52 are unpaid... this will take me to May 2014 and we will be due posting in the July so there is no point me returning to work. I won't tell them that of course til much later. We had already decided that I will be a SAHM until the baby is at least 2 years old.

Pleased your hips pain is dying down too.

Lee my heavens.... I swear... families... PITA big time! Will FB you. Please please please try not too worry too much... and be pampered by Mum and Dad.. you deserve it sweety!

Just what a lovely Daughter Emelia is ... and in a routine so quickly! Can I have one just like her please???

Pink and Tuckie hope you both are hanging on in there x

Abi pleased you have had some time to yourself and were able to relax x

I saw my consultant today and he did a sneaky scan on a portable machine... quality was crap, but you could see a little heart beating away beautifully and the spine was so clear I swear you could count the vertebrae! He was happy... said the placenta was posterior... however, won't find out gender until 17 Dec when I go for 20 wk scan... boo hoo!!!

At least she looked fine! Am stubbornly staying with a 'she'!!


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for sneaky scan pad :happydance: glad everything going well xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, I need to get properly caught up with everyone later. Going in to hospital in a couple hours for repeat tests from last week. FX I don't have super high BP or protein in urine or any other pre-e signs!


----------



## KatM

Hi All!

Aspirin users,
I tapered off every other day and all was fine, but I do not have a known clotting issue.

Fili,
Take the prenatal classes. Yes, pricey but all the fear you are bringing in is not going to help your labor. Educate and stay calm. My hypnobirthing CD's and book have me very calm and eager for labor. You can do it hon. We are on the same time-line about for TTC #2, so I need you to pull together. At the very least, order a study at home course off the internet. I am seriously excited about birth. Listening to my birth affirmations and hypnosis MP3 has be stoked.

Rap,
Thank you for your detailed response about DH maybe wanting to wait a bit. I think that is what we are going to do. He is going to take time off at the beginning and then wait till April (he doesn't get full 55% salary benefits till then) and take additional time when the baby can be more enjoyed. Plus, FXed he will still be working from home when the baby is born and he won't need to take additional time.
I also never considered him wanting to take more than 2 weeks off, since this is not common in the States. Our State of CA seems to offer one of the better leave options for 6 weeks at 55% pay, no job guarantee, but still funded by the State. 
Sorry your DH doesn't want to take as much time as you would like. I do understand him not wanting to cut his bonus in half, but I understand why you were not pleased. 
Bump Pic Please!!!!

Just,
I am soooo impressed with you. I think it is great you went on a movie date already. Good for you hon. I LOVE that Emelia is the best sleeper ever. I pray I get the same... But based on his activity level I will not hold my breath.

Pad,
Yay for the sneaky scan!!! 
We will be SAHMs together. Almost half way there hon. Bump Pic!

Tuckie,
FXed for you hon. Hope Bay either comes now or you at least get off of bed rest.

Mrskg,
It is still scary to be hit and a pain in the ass. I agree with Fili, chocolate.

AFM,
DH did more detailed research and is not entitled to paid leave until April (since he just started this job in July). He was very bummed, but Rap helped put his mind at ease since the baby will be much more enjoyable in April than when first born. Plus, he is currently working from home at the moment, which could change at anytime.
Nothing new to report except for lightening crotch that has me wince for a second each time. I am hoping this means Grey is dropping very, very low.


----------



## Mrskg

I took your advice girls I had 2 fudges :blush: lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good for you MrsK! Kat that lightening crotch has been giving me so much grief! I don't recall it ever being as bad with Edie. According to my "what to expect" app the baby should drop a bit this week, which I am pleased about because I need more room at the top, but imagine I will be taking waddling to a whole other level. I have my first midwife appointment in 6 weeks tomorrow which I'm excited about. I'm looking forward to seeing how big baby is measuring. 
Pad, good to see you. Yay for a sneaky scan.


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg,
I never felt stuffed up top like all the books and you are talking about. It could be because Grey has been head down and butt to the left with legs to the right for the last 2 months, so he has never had his feet towards my boobs.

Sorry you are getting lightening crotch too. It almost makes me double over for a second. I can't believe you haven't had a midwife appt in 6 weeks! Please update us as soon as it is done and let us know what she says. Was Edie born before or after her EDD?

Tuckie,
Any news hon?

Pink,
Any update?


----------



## tuckie27

Back in hospital :/ everything was fine earlier, went home (still on bed rest!), took a nap, woke up & went to the bathroom and after I wiped there was a small spot of blood. I wiped a few times in a row and there was about a quarter size amount on the to each time I wiped. I called the RN and she wanted me to come back in so here I am :dohh: they're thinking its just my cervix so I'm going to get checked.


----------



## KatM

tuckie27 said:


> Back in hospital :/ everything was fine earlier, went home (still on bed rest!), took a nap, woke up & went to the bathroom and after I wiped there was a small spot of blood. I wiped a few times in a row and there was about a quarter size amount on the to each time I wiped. I called the RN and she wanted me to come back in so here I am :dohh: they're thinking its just my cervix so I'm going to get checked.

Let us know what is going on. I'll stalk for an update.


----------



## tuckie27

Just my cervix dilating they presume. I'm a whopping 1 cm now! Lol but it's progress so I'll take it. They checked for bladder infection & it was negative. Machine was picking up my contractions, roughly 6 mins apart but nurse said they need to be longer & stronger & getting closer together to say I'm 'in labor'. At this point they're still erratic, sending me home....again *sigh* I do feel like she's coming soon now...maybe it's just wishful thinking but I feel something different. Can't put my finger on it. 

Sorry for the selfish posts today girls. I need to get caught up with all of you lovely ladies but being in & out of L&D all day has worn me out. :hugs: thanks for all yor support.


----------



## KatM

I'll take it as a good sign that things are progressing. Contractions and dilation. Almost there hon.


----------



## heart tree

Stalking, but no time to write these days. But I'm reading when I nurse. 

Tuckie, it's starting for sure. She'll be here in the next few days I bet. Will keep stalking for updates. Good luck!


----------



## filipenko32

Almost there tuckie! Don't you worry about catching up!! Concentrate on yourself xxx

Kat, that was just what I needed to hear! Between you and rapt I've booked my course and I'm going to order hypno birthing stuff, which one do you use? Yes we can be there for each other when ttc no 2  god help us! Sorry about your dh leave but I agree by April he will be so muc more enjoyable than a newborn, something for your dh to look forward to too xxx

Heart it's always so good to hear from you I think about you lots and stalk and bug the marls as you know! Xxx

Mrs kg do u feel better?

Heartburn is killing me 24/7! I remember davies struggling a lot with it, urggh it wakes me up every 4 hours or so along with these sinus problems I seemed to have developed, don't think it's a cold anymore. Moan moan ey!? Still so grateful me-mo is still in there but this hotel is getting crowded!!


----------



## Abi 2012

tuckie- aww hun its tiring isnt it hun thinking of you hun, it wont be long now xxx 

fili- heartburn.... i have it but only on and off i dread to think what u feel like with having it all the time hun hugs... xx

heart- lovely to hear from you sweetie :) xxx

pad- woohoo for a sneaky scan! :D 

afm- was feeling under the weather yesterday but seem to be feeling ok today just getting josh ready for school then off to mums for the day :) noah sure is being a fidget today! lol 

everyone else hope your all doing good and having a good weeek so far... xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Glad Noah is wriggling a lot Abi! I'm really hoping I continue to feel lots of kicks as late as poss. Have a good time with your mum


----------



## Abi 2012

you still feel lots of movements at the end... they are just different from in the beggining they change all the time im now getting feet sticking out my side alot lol and still getting it under the ribs and down below sometimes too depends how low down he is on particular days lol 
i will have a nice time at mums i always do now never did when i lived there but since becoming a parent we get on alot better :) 

how are you feeling today anyway fili? xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Exciting times Tuckie. Hope things start to progress more quickly for you.
Midwife for me today, plus GBS swab. First midwife appointment in 6 weeks, looking forward to seeing how I'm measuring.
Heart, good to see you. Hi everyone else. Just about to dash off to Playgroup will catch up later.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck at the midwife's mrs mig!

I'm ok thanks Abi, I posted this on fb - so just 'recovering' from the night's activities i guess! 

My husband sleeps in the spare room now :-( Apparently he would rather sleep curled up in a bed which is far too small for him than face moving a whale that is lying diagonally across a king sized bed, clutching a pillow and generating pregnancy induced heavy snoring until waking up squealing every few hours because of acid heartburn & breathlessness. I only realised he wasn't there when my leverage to turn myself over had vanished - how inconsiderate of him - I was then beached and couldn't reach the Gaviscon! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdVHZwI8pcA


----------



## filipenko32

Bit worried about you Lee :-(


----------



## pink80

Oh tuckie - glad 'something ' is happening for you :happydance:

I'm still waiting ladies, lots of braxton hicks and quite a lot of pelvic pain and backache - but that's it xx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: tuckie & pink you'll be meeting your rainbows very soon xx

Good luck today mrsmig x

Lol fili least hubby not expecting you to sleep in small bed :haha: feeling better today thanks x

Lee is ok I've spoke to her yest obviously things not great but she doesn't want to bring thread down although I'm sure we all agree we don't mind hearing each others troubles x

:wave: heart x

Abi glad your feeling better today x

woohoo 3rd tri today
​
I can eventually see light at the end of the tunnel...been a long time coming x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone..

Tuckie. it sounds like this is the start of it for you. I hope things start progressing more quickly.

You too Pink, your bound to be feeling impatient for it now.

Fili, my heartburn was horrendous almost 24/7 and it brought me close to tears at times but the minute Emelia was born it disappeared. It was the only pregnancy symptom that I found unbearable.

Ive got some good pictures of Emelia so will get them on here shortly. Just waiting for the health visitor coming today. I had teh midwife out twice last week and then yesterday and they now handed me over to the care of health visitor. Im going to ask about Emelia getting weighed as Im eager to find out but she's really guzzling her milk now and demanding more feeds which is good as I'll beglad to see her bulk up some more, she's so petite and fragile.
Im annoyed though as I still cant get out with the pram, its rained every single day since she was born. Im desperate to show her off. I dont think half of my neighbours even knew I was pregnant so they will probably think Im just watching someone elses baby.
We've had a few visitors now and I cant believe the amount of gifts we have, she is a very lucky girl. These babies of ours will have a better wardrobe than any of us mums.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 3rd tri MrsK!!!
Lee we are here for you. Lots of love. Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pink eek! Good luck Hun!! 

Lee we are all here for you whatever, a problem shared is a problem twentiethed on this thread! :hugs:

Right cooked hubs a big breaky, now off shopping to tesco's should be quiet this morning  then tutoring tonight for an hour


----------



## Raptasaur

Tuckie and Pink thinking of you :hugs:. Please rest and sleep as much as you can as labour is called that for a very good reason. I have never been so tired and exhausted in my life!! Wishing you both swift and straightforward deliveries.

Pad hooray for a cheeky scan! Which consultant did you see? I have my final appointment at Gloucester EPA on Friday and will need to transfer over to a comsultant. Any recommendations?

Abi enjoy your visit with your mum.

Mrs K :cloud9: for third trimester!!! Two thirds of the way there now. 

Kat glad you have a plan you are both happy with. In spring you will have a giggly, raspberry blowing, rolling around and grabbing things cutie pie and the weather will be great so you will really be able to enjoy your special family time together. 

Just looking forward to seeing some more pics of Emelia :happydance:

Mrs Mig enjoy your midwife meeting today. It's so nice to have someone to chat to about all things pregnancy. I have my booking in appointment on Thursday so will meet my new midwife for the first time then. 

Fili perhaps you should get an optic for the Gavison and mount it above the bed for easy access :thumbup:. My husband snores like a whale all the time so when I wake up to pee it takes forever to get back to sleep. At least you get to spread out in the bed.

Lee you will never bring us down. Friends, even virtual ones, are here to help through the good times and the bad :hugs::hugs:. Please don't isolate yourself at a difficult time in your life. Thinking about you xx

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, Cgav, Emz, Beautiful, Wookie and everyone else. 

My little girl has gone on her first school trip today to the local arboretum. It is chucking it down so I am expecting a very soggy and muddy morsel to return. Bless her, she sobbed her heart out at bedtime last might because I wasn't one of the parents chosen to be a helper today. It's gorgeous to be loved like that, and you are all going to know how it feels soon x


----------



## Mrskg

Yay today def a better day person that drove into me has accepted liability so I don't need to pay excess :happydance: x

Rap hope your daughter has a lovely...but wet...trip x


----------



## Abi 2012

It's my grandads first birthday today since he passed in january so we are celebrating with cake and sending a balloon up to him in heaven today :) miss him so much but I know he is watching over me! And my boys :) xxx

Congrats on 3rd tri mrs Kg :) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's lovely but emotional about your grandad :hugs: 

Thanks rapt that's a good idea or I might just buy those sachets of gaviscon and put them under my pillow, think I am going to be in the spare room tonight tho as hubs is so tall the spare bed is really uncomfy for him. 

Never made tescos: :sleep: :rofl: I have been up since 4:30am though :wacko:


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy 3rd tri mrskg thanks for the update on Lee, we are all thinking of her!!

Fili your post made me laugh!

Pink, tuckie not long now I just looked at your tickers I didn't realise you were both over 39 weeks, rare for someone on this thread to get that far lol!!! So excited for you both!!

Mrsm how was the midwife?

Hi everyone else!

Just, sounds like you are getting on great! Well done mummy more pics please! Maybe it's diff near you but the health visitor that came to my house never weighed Alfie, but we have clinics in different local places every day of the week that you can just walk into. 

Sara how are you getting on?


----------



## filipenko32

Just the heartburn does make me close to tears too especially when I just want to sleep xx


----------



## pink80

Fili - have you asked the Dr to prescribe you some some gaviscon? It's been a life saver for me, plus it saves money with free prescriptions


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink, yes but I need to go back for more or ring them for a repeat script! It's good stuff isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

The teddy bear canvas I ordered just arrived it's gorgeous! Me and hubs just put it up, hubs looked really happy with it :cloud9:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NURSERY-...L&var=510088360903&hash=item4abe7752ec&_uhb=1

It's an enormous one it nearly covers the back wall!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What a day today!! Edie had Playgroup this morning, and I had my GBS swab at 11, so I took her to Playgroup, came home, washed my hair and sorted out my baby clothes to wash and iron ready for baby. I thought the midwife was at 1.30 so my plan was to pick Edie up from Playgroup at 11.30, meet my friends at the play cafe for an hour and a half, have lunch there and go straight to the doctors to save going backwards and forwards into town. While I was at home I decided to spray my baby car seat with a cleaning solution as it has got a bit grotty and mildewy in the garage since Edie grew out of it. I sprayed it, went upstairs, washed my hair, sorted the baby clothes, came back downstairs and to my utter horror the spray had bleached the black fabric of the seat red!!! It looks horrific!! There is nothing I can do about it either, the covers don't come off so I can't dye it. It's knackered. Anyway I recalled a friend of mine having one similar (it needs to be the same make to fit onto the base) and she will sell me it for £20. Thank god! I need to secretly swap them over without Mark knowing, he'll go nuts if he thinks I've bought another, he will just want to make do with the bleached one! 
Second fail of the day - had been at the cafe about an hour, ordered lunch for us and thought I'd better check I was at the midwife at 1.30 and not 1.00 as I suddenly doubted myself. Looked at the appointment and my appointment is at 15.50!! I couldn't believe it. So I had wasted loads of time that my shattered daughter could have spent napping before the midwife. So now she is only going to have an hours nap which is nowhere near enough for her. I also spilt lucozade over my iPhone.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no mrs mig :hugs: :hugs: poor you :-( do you know what? I think you might be pregnant!!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: mrsmig sounds like one of my days! 

I should have shut up earlier I'm p'd off now x because the driver has accepted liability I now need to take car to a garage miles away to get fixed :cry: would rather have paid the excess an took it to local garage! X


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no mrs kg! Bloody typical. 

Just vommed again and it felt so good to actually vomit!! Not just that everlasting nausea... Same thing, in kitchen preparing hub's dinner, turned round, vommed in bin, felt better, tied bin up, washed hands in carex, rinsed mouth with water, disinfected sink, carried on cooking! F you morning sickness!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh dear Fili that's not good! Mine hasn't been so bad today thank goodness. 
Abi I hope the celebration for your Grandad was nice. 
MrsK what a bummer about the car. 
All went ok at the midwife, fundal height measuring perfect. Back again in 2 weeks, wow I must be getting close!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: fili x

mrsmig glad things went well x woohoo you know your close when apps get closer :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes it's a nice feeling, I've only seen the midwife at 8, 16 and 28 weeks prior to today. She wanted to know why I had been swabbed for GBS so I told her it was just because I couldn't stop worrying about it after having it last time. It's ridiculous, it should just be done without question.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad all went well mrs mig. So close!! I wonder if our actual giving birth dates will merge closer somehow, I suspect I'm going to go way overdue or something though knowing my luck :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

First babies often do go overdue. I'm trying not to think too much in terms of due date or "6 weeks to go" as it can then be frustrating when you go overdue and it could be up to two weeks.


----------



## daviess3

Pad fab news on scan still think girl! X
Fili heartburn vile! I couldn't stomach gaviscon I had the tesco tablets!! But nothing worked! X

Kat not long for u now x

Tuckie any news?? X

How's leec is everything ok? I'm hoping so scary about ur fur baby hope she's ok x

Hi everyone else I think of you often an can't wait to see your rainbows xx

Lexi is good an makes me happy everyday xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yes I know, I will be beside myself by then :wacko: if that happens but c'est la vie. I can't even use hubs :spermy: I don't think as he would have only been off those stupid hair grow tablets for 4 months by then and according to my Internet research (as no doc ever knows) they recommend that if men give blood after having taken these tablets they have to wait six months in case it's given to a pregnant woman!! :growlmad: I only got him to stop them in time to ttc again next April forgot about the labour inducing effects. I need to loan a man for clean sperm!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I won't be using that method of induction either because the thought of it freaks Mark out. Babies come when they are ready and it's hard to do but the best thing is not to stress about it. My friend recently went 2 weeks overdue and her midwife said to her that her body was actually perfectly ready for labour but she was stressing about so many other things that her body was fighting going into labour naturally. 
Davies good to see you!


----------



## KatM

Fili,
You crack me up. Love the comment about being beached. Sorry, DH is taken to separate quarters for the time being.
Go to Amazon and search for Hypnobabies home study course or hypnobirthing.

MrsKg,
Happy 3rd Tri!!!

Just,
Hope you can show her off soon.

Rap,
How sweet about your daughter wanting you there so badly.
You are obviously a wonderful mommy.

MrsMigg,
It seems you are having one of those days. Aaargh. The important thing is that your mid-wife appt did turn out good.

Davies,
I love that Lexi is such a good girl and that you are loving motherhood. I cannot wait.

Hi Pad, Lee, Cgav, Bumpy, Heart, Tuckie, Sara, and everyone else.

AFM,
Full-Term Today!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :wave:

Abi- glad you're feeling better hun

MrsK- yay on 3rd tri! :happydance: I was sorry to read you were in a car accident but so glad you and bubs are okay & that the driver took liability. I was worried about Bay this whole pregnancy when driving...that someone would hit me or something. So glad it wasn't serious! 

Just- hope the weather clears up so you can show off your sweet girl :)

Lee- :hugs: we're thinking of you hun

Bumpy- you're right about 39+ weeks being long for this thread. I think that's part of what got my hopes up for early delivery! How are you & little Alfie doing? Hope to see you on the marl thread soon!

Pad- yay on another great scan :D

Rap- that's so sweet your DD wanted you to chaperone her field trip so much <3 

Pink- when is your next appt? Will you get an internal? Might make you feel better to know if your dilation/effacement is progressing...Hang in there hun. I know exactly how you feel! 

Fili- sorry you're getting sick :( I had some resurgence of ms in 3rd tri but never actually made me vomit. Maybe the heartburn is contributing? Get some gaviscon, sounds like that stuff works well for you uk ladies! 

MrsM- sorry you've had a shit day :hugs: I wouldn't worry about mark noticing your sneaky swap...men never notice things like that! I'm surprised they don't just give the gbs tests there regularly like they do here :shrug: 

Kat- happy full term! :happydance: how are you feeling? How's your hip pain? 

:wave: Heart & Davies. Hope your sweet little girls are doing well! 

Afm, still over analyzing every little sign! I had diarrhea today and got excited :haha: never thought I'd see the day where I wanted to experience that lol MrsM is probably right about not stressing and just letting baby come on her own but that's so very hard to do! I'm so big and in so much pain all the time! OH and I have been dtd everyday (btw Kat- we have finally mastered the spooning position :haha: ) I wish I could go on walks to help bring things along but bed rest has killed that option so I hope all the sex does something. Will update if anything changes but so far I've still got all the same 'signs' I've had for days now ...plus the lovely diarrhea. Thanks for all the encouragement ladies <3


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
I hope it is soon for you hon. You sound in better spirits. Sucks to be on bed rest.

I feel overall good and have taken your advice and will NOT assume Grey is coming before 3 weeks from now when I will be induced if necessary.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- that's a good outlook. I really hope you get him sooner but that's great that you're still feeling good overall :) I think I am in better spirits. I'm learning to deal with the physical pain and I'm trying to just accept that Bay will come when she wants to.


----------



## bumpyplease

Mrsm you poor thing hope tomorrow is a better day!! Are you enjoying your mat leave?

Mrskg that sux about the car, at least you are ok though that's the main thing.

Kat - happy full term sweetie!!!

Pink, tuckie - I hope you are resting now while you can lol!!!

Fili - I was lucky enough not to suffer from hb at all during pregnancy but I feel for you it sounds nasty.

Afm - we seem to have got our evenings back as Alfie is going to bed and settling really well at 7pm now. We dream feed him at 10.30-11ish. He's still waking for 1 night feed at 2.30am ish but I can cope with that!! Just watching him sleep now after his feed and he looks so peaceful!!


----------



## bumpyplease

My beautiful boy:


----------



## hopeful23456

So cute bumpy! how much does he weigh now? Sounds like we are in a similar feeding 
schedule!

Kat- happy full term!

Pink and tuckie, I keep stalking to see who will be first

Lee- hope u r ok, I didn't hear the story and even tried stalking on fb, hope the doggie is better 

Hi to everyone, I try and stalk but its so much to remember now, love hearing that everyone is ok ( well as ok as can be when you can't put your own socks on ;)


----------



## Abi 2012

kat- happy full term girlie!! woohoo xxx

bumpy- he certainly is a handsome little chap isnt he! glad alfie isnt keeping you up all night nowxx


tuckie- glad your dealing with the pain it wont be long now honey, she will be here before you know it! believe it or not i missed my bump when it was gone :( 

hopeful- nice to see you sweetie xx

everyone else- how you all doing? hope your all doing great!

afm- grandads celebration was a nice happy event and was lovely to spend time with my family. we send a balloon up to him in heaven mainly for my younger brothers and sister we all signed a bit of card and attached it to the balloon string! and had some nice victoria spunge cake. gonna drop josh off and then go home and have a day of cleaning / resting :) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hang in there Tuckie!! :hugs::hugs: 
Lol hopeful that's hub's job now! How are the twins and your sleep quantity doing? 
Bumps Alfie is just adorable!! He has grown so much!! :cloud9: Maybe heartburn means girl then! I've prepared Miss Me-mo's wardrobe online if so!  
Kat yes, happy full term!! :yipee: I'll have a look on amazon today. 
Mrs kg happy third tri!! :happydance: 
*Abi *so glad it all went well, that sounds lovely :hugs: 
Tried to go out to tutor yesterday, appointment was at 6.30-7.30: height of rush hour. Anyway got to tube station and as per say every 3 weeks 'a man had gone under a tube' (suicide) so there was chaos everywhere and severe delays. A member of staff helped me with a re-route but instead of 5 stops on the tube it was take a different line, then get a bus... and there were crowds & crowds of people & the buses would have been hectic at that time. So I thought no way, I can tutor this pupil tomorrow. I called the mum and she was just gutted that I couldn't make it by the time I got back home and she'd called me back. No 'oh you did the right thing in your condition...' Anyway I ended up Skyping the pupil and teaching him that way and it actually worked quite well! This boy has NO other time free aside from a Tuesday evening at 6:15. All his evenings are filled up with extra-curricular activities, debating societies, sports, music lessons, tuition. He is trying to get into one of the most prestigious secondary schools in London and his exams are in January. He is very bright, he just needs exam technique practice but he's catching on fast. I told his mum and all other parents I am stopping all tutoring 7th December but I think she'd have me carry on whilst I'm in labour! It reminded me of when I worked at the prep school for 4 years, my last job, and just how pushy the parents are here. I remember one dad crying because his son didn't get into a top school that only accept 30 places a year from the whole of London and his son was not bright at all! I'm never going to be a pushy mum!!!!!!! Well we'll see lol!


----------



## emz1987

What a long night and I think today is going to go so slow aswell.

Had some spotting lastnight and some really bad back pain. Couldnt sleep worrying as we do with our history.

Hoping qhen I ring the early pregnancy unit today they will fit me in for a scan.

Im Praying I can see a little heartbeat again. Feeling ok todaya nd no pain or spotting but when I had a miscarriage at 11 weeks I had exactly the same symtops, Just a tiny bit of spotting.

Think its the most nervous I have been as I had such a good feeling about this one and I know how much the Husband got his hopes up.

Hopefully everything will be ok and im panicking over nothing.

So sorry for the selfish post, Havn't had chance to catch up on here but will do later on today.


----------



## Mrskg

Got everything crossed for you emz :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- thanks yes it was lovely! 

emz- sorry you are having a bit of a scare :( hope they sort you out a scan today please keep us updated! thinking of you today honey xxx


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: emz keep us updated and good luck, lots and lots of us bled on here as you know :hugs: I know what a nightmare it is though.


----------



## Mrskg

Does anyone know if crinone progesterone can be used up the back passage? X (advice for a buddy)


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs kg- sorry no idea on the progesterone hun hope someone else can help you xxx hope your well xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy, Alfie is gorgeous! It's great when you get them in a 7pm bedtime routine, it's the best thing we ever did for Edie. 
Tuckie and Pink hope you are both ok today, keep resting!
Abi pleased your celebration went well. 
Fili that mum sounds like a horror. I just want my children to be happy and achieve what they can. Edie has dance class which she loves although she is one of the very youngest there, and I have her name down for Rainbows and Mark is going to take her to football when she is a little older, but just because I want to find something she enjoys. I don't expect her to do them all. Pleased the Skype session went well though!
MrsK I couldn't advise I haven't heard of that one. 
Emz I hope the scan goes well today. Everything crossed.


----------



## emz1987

Thanks everyone. To top my day off just spoke to the Hopital and was told they can not fit me in untill Friday the earliest and that I shouldn't be ringing myself it should come from my GP even though when I was there Friday I was told to ring them if I have any pains or bleeding and they will fit me in asap. 

Think the Nurse I spoke to got out of bed the wrong way. Gotta go to work for 2 hours now aswell and can not get an appointment with GP either.


----------



## hopeful23456

Emz- :hugs: try and rest and drink plenty of water. 

Mrskg- I think pip took prog back door


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They were the same at my EPU when I had my second mc. I had to go to the doctor and when the doctor rang they couldn't get me in till the following day. I had to bide my time it was awful. Two days is horrendous. Keep pestering them, I hope you get seen. Could you just go to A&E?


----------



## Mrskg

Emz :hugs: I wonder why some of the nurses choose to work in the epu! X

Hopeful I did too but it was cyclogest x not sure if crinone the same xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hugs emz I agree drink lots of water and take it easy as much as possible. Are you on progesterone with this pregnancy? I swear its what helped me and others on this thread think the same. 

Mrskg I used cyclogest so not sure about that one. My instructions said it could be used both ends. I presume crinone is the same but can't be sure.


----------



## filipenko32

Def keep pestering them emz I had the same prob, i kept ringing them and eventually I spoke to a dif person who let me come in. 

Morning sickness is bad this morning :sick: :sleep: now I want some oven chips with lots of salt and vinegar on, early 2nd tri all over again! How's yours mrs mig?


----------



## Raptasaur

Emz that sucks. I would ask to speak to someone else. I got some resistance getting a slot for my viability scan but I explained my history to them and the midwife went off and spoke to her manager and they agreed I could come in at 7 weeks (hospital cuts have meant reduced slots for the EPA) when policy said I shouldn't be seen until 8 weeks (I was on holiday that week and didn't want to go away and worry about ectopic, mmc etc). Perhaps ask your GP to telephone you - they can do that even if they don't have any appointments free - and ask them to advocate for you. In the meantime try not to worry and take things as easy as you can. No heavy lifting, no hoovering etc. Thinking of you :hugs:

Fili poor you. MS sucks. Weirdly salt and vinegar crisps are one of the few things I can eat at the minute too. Competitive parents and in fact competitive everything in London I do not miss. I know we all want the best for our children but they need a bit of time just to be children too. I bet dealing with the parents is the trickiest part of your job. Good job on the Skype compromise!

Kat hooray for full term. Good idea to be patient. Do they not let you go over 40 weeks? I won't be allowed to go past 40 this time because of my age and clotting problem. Are you going to start all the stimulation activities? Lots of sex and raspberry tea it is then!!

Mrs M agree he won't notice if you switch it. Those cleaning fluids must have been strong. So annoying to have that happen. Good for you for insisting on the GBS test. I don't know why it isn't a standard part of antenatal care when the treatment is so easy and the consequences can be so very devastating. 

Abi glad you had a nice family celebration and you are feeling well. 

Bumpy Alfie is a stunner. Lovely pics. 

Tuckie and Pink :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else. 

I am exhausted. My DD developed a temp and sore throat last night so neither of us has had very much sleep. Sat around in our PJs watching kids TV. Could it have anything to do with spending most of yesterday on her first school trip out in the rain all day?? Well, she has her first sick day off school now too. Poor little sausage she is so pale and burning up. I hate it when she's ill.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Your poor daughter Rapt. There are so many horrible bugs going around the schools and playgroups at the moment. It's strange about the salt and vinegar crisps isn't it? I don't usually like them but couldn't get enough of them in first tri. 
Fili I haven't been as bad with sickness today and yesterday but today I have been feeling light headed and dizzy. The midwife said my iron was a little on the low side, and I needed to have plenty of calcium but until I can get out to the shop later I don't have any cheese or yogurts in. I think I will have a meat pie for tea.


----------



## sara1

Hi, Everyone :hi: Sorry, I'm hopelessly behind!

Emz- sorry you're going through a scare. Try to stay calm though. Many of us have had first tri bleeding- from slight spotting to heavy red bleeds- and been just fine. The waiting is the hardest part :hugs:

Rapt- It's rough your little girl isn't feeling well. Hope she recovers quick.

Mrskg- Yes, you can use the progesterone through the back door... it's actually a lot less messy. Major congratulations on 3rd Tri :yipee:

Fili- Boo to tthe return of morning sickness!!!!! Sounds miserable! You had mentioned a few days ago being worried about your waters breaking and you not realizing it... believe me when I say you will KNOW if it happens! I was shocked at how mush there was of it! Freaking Flood!!

Mismig- I'm picturing this blood red car seat- Yikes! Sounds like you had a hell of a day. Speaking of rough days... a bikini wax? :yikes: You're definitely made of sterner stuff than I am! Enjoy Mat leave!

Lee- REally hope you're doing ok hun! Take care of yourself and you LO. Please keep us all updated.

Bumpy- LOVE the pictures of Alfie! 

Kat- It will be wonderful if your dh can get time off, even if it isn't right away! Mine was only able to take a week and headed back today. :( 
Congratulations on full term :yipee: 

Tuckie- I'm really feeling for you hun! I'm sending Bay eviction vibes... hope she makes her debut very very soon. 

Pink- Same for you! I know you're more than ready at this stage. 

Abi- How are you and Noah doing?

My brain is a sieve and I've retained nothing!! sorry to all I've missed

Afm- Alex headed back to work today and has left me at home with baby Eva and My MIL. This is a mixed blessing- she means well, but drives me a little buts. Clearly he gave her a talking to when he picked her up yesterday though, because I can see her physically trying to reign herself in. My little girl is absolutely perfect... though a vampire for sure... she's blissfully napping away now to make up for all that 4 am awake time
 



Attached Files:







photo (12).jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sara she is GORGEOUS. Lucky you, you must be so proud. Now having the MIL to help, you are definitely made of stern stuff!


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh she's lovely Sara!! How are u feeling physically?


----------



## emz1987

Managed to get an appointment for tomorrow now, Only got it as My mother in law works in the hospital and happens to know one of the consultants so she explained whats happend and he rang them demanding they fit me in and I can give the refreal letter in whenever I manage to get an appointmen.

Its shocking the legths we have to go to to get an appointment. The lady I usually see in EPAU is really nice, I usually just ring and she fits me in straight away due to my history but unfortunatley she was not in today and I had grumpy woman answer the phone to tell me there are emergency appointmnts but basically she wont give me one untill the GP referal.

Raptasaur I took your advice and I am waiting for my Doctor to ring me back. 

I don't think these people working in EPAU have any idea of how hard it is waiting.

Im quite positive things will be ok its just the thought that maybe its not and going through it all again.

Going to take all your advice and put my feet up untill tomorrow. 

Havn't had any more bleeding today so hopefully thats a good sign. Just in agony with my back but i think that maybe due to my retroverted uterus?


----------



## tuckie27

Emz- :hugs: please keep us updated hun

Rap- hope your DD feels better. Nothing worse than having to see a sick kiddo :(

Sara- she's sooo beautiful! Thanks for stopping in and catching up with us :)

Afm, almost 6am and I haven't slept a wink!!! ](*,) I suppose at this point I'll just stay up. My back pain got a lot worse tonight and is basically unbearable in every position now and my nose is so stuffed I can't even breathe. Sorry all I do is bitch these days girls. I'm seeing Dr N in 3 hours. I will go bitch to him lol I'm trying really hard to keep a PMA thru all this but I really want to throw myself a pity party & just start crying too!


----------



## tuckie27

Emz- we posted at the same time. In glad you got an appt. fX for you


----------



## emz1987

bumpyplease said:


> Hugs emz I agree drink lots of water and take it easy as much as possible. Are you on progesterone with this pregnancy? I swear its what helped me and others on this thread think the same.
> 
> Mrskg I used cyclogest so not sure about that one. My instructions said it could be used both ends. I presume crinone is the same but can't be sure.



No not on Progesterone as I am still waiting to see consultant. Theres a 6 month waiting list so still got a few months to go :cry:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Hopeful,
Would love to see recent pics of the twins when you get a moment. I know you are superbly busy.

Abi,
Good to hear that your granddad's celebration was good.

Fili,
I did not know that Tube suicides were common. How awful.
I, also, hope to not pressure Grey that way. 

Emz,
FXed for you.

Rap,
They let you go to 42 weeks here. I have already been "fighting" with my Dr to induce at 40 weeks. He wants to do stress tests every other day instead of inducing, but I am going to insist. 
We have been doing acupressure, getting my EPO, sex every other day... will need to get the tea.

So sorry that DD is ill =(.

Bumpy, 
I could not see the photos. They came up as ?? on my computer. I know he is a handsome guy from all the other photos. Will pop over to MARL to have a peek.

Sara,
I am soooo happy for you. Eva is absolutely darling. How are your emotions? Did you get that moody milk let down thing?
Not happy that Alex had to go back to work and that your MIL is staying with you. That sucks! At least it is not your SIL.

Tuckie,
Moan away hon. =(
I hope your Dr is willing to do something if you are willing to do something. I know the UK girls get sweeps. I don't know if that is common here. Also have DH youtube acupressure points... might help. I'm having DH do it just in case. I hope Bay is ready soon.

AFM,
It looks like my thieving in-laws want back in our lives. They contacted DH via e-mail, and said they were prepared to make a payment towards the money they took from us. DH is very happy because he feels cared about again. He doesn't care about the money so much as being betrayed and cast out. I am happy for him even if it means that I have to deal with my controlling, ignorant MIL in my life. I don't want him to be estranged from his parents. We will see how long this lasts and if we get a check. He has learned who they are. When I asked him if I should honor his mom's request for a bump photo of me, he told me to wait to see if we get the check. Shows he does not trust them. I, however, do care about the $35K, but not over DH's feelings.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Kat congrats on being full term! Wahooo! Hmmmm.... family.... PITA! 

Rap when I was transferred to fetal medicine from EPU I am now officially under Mr Mahendran... but have only ever seen Mr Hayman who has been great.... even said he would scan me on the portable when ever I felt I needed one.. and he has been as good as his word! 

Emz bleeding is so scary when you are PARL... but I had a big red bleed at 7 wks and so far so good for me... am hoping for the same result for you. I would recommend rest...

Tuckie... I may be being a dufus... but isn't diarrhea a possible symptom of impending labour?... could this be it?

Hey Hopeful! and Bumpy... Alfie as gorg as ever!

Sara good luck with MIL! How do you feel now Hubby has returned to work?

Fili... check you out super techie teacher! Skype! Great idea! Sorry about the return of the MS..

Hey Abi! And Pink... not long!

Lee xxxx

AFM.... I swear I have started to feel quickening... when I am quiet.. not moving around too much ... and it always happens where the Cons said baby's feet are! LOL


----------



## KatM

Pad,
That is amazing, feeling your baby girl already. I think I had to wait till 24 weeks before I recognized any movement.


----------



## padbrat

Hehhee the Cons said it was probably because I had been pregnant so much before ... I think I have an early bird here as she always wakes me between 3 and 5am! 3am this morning... me and Hubby and the dog having a cuppa (decaf for me) watching King of Queens lol


----------



## filipenko32

Sara she is just so adorable!! I want to give her a big cuddle :hissy: you sound like your coping well and mil's ey? I won't have either my mum or my mother in law, maybe this is a good thing! 

Rapt :hugs: to your daughter :nope: there are so many bugs going round too ATM. Oh yes the parents are out of this world it's like a different culture altogether isn't it. The parents are very nice but their claws will come out if they are not getting their own way lol! One poor girl I teach has been doing 11 + comprehension papers every week day since she turned 10 :shock: I kid you not. 

Sooo tired :sleep: back from tutoring and shopping and wiped out :shock: me-mo kicks me 24/7 now which I love as I feel like I have a little pal I carry around with me all the time  also why is food so expensive!?! I mean £5 for an Xmas pudding from tesco's they taste bloody awful anyway. Anyone else think food is too expensive?

Pad :hi: so happy you're starting to feel the beginnings of movement :cloud9: I've heard the range is 14 weeks to 23 to start feeling anything, I was more like 23 because of my front placenta, but my sister felt both her kiddies early on at 15 weeks.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- At least the inlaws are trying to make it up to OH now. Lets hope they make good on their promises to repay. Family drama can really weigh on a person & even a marriage too. It's in their best interest to maintain a good relationship with you two with a grandchild coming also. Hope it all works out hun. 

Pad- wow, you're feeling movements early! Although, I swore I was feeling something early too...I think now I'd know for sure if I felt it in future pregnancies :) unfortunately, the diarrhea was not a sign of imminent labor for me...but you are correct; that it is a sign for many women before labor begins.

Fili- food is very expensive! It's gone up in price here in the US. I'm surprised how much they're charging for coffee, dairy, grains, etc. It's especially expensive if you're trying to eat healthy, fresh foods. 

Dr appt went pretty bad. I was sleep deprived and emotional. Dr N says my cervix has not progressed, is hard & high :cry: He won't induce me without giving my body more time to do it on its own and he says if he induces me now while my cervix isn't ready and it doesn't work then we'd be looking at a csection, which he tries to avoid as much as possible. I cried in his office and told him I was worried about things going wrong if I go too far over my due date & he said not to worry & that they'd take good care of me & baby. I am worried though. I feel like with having a history of mcs I've learned to mistrust my body; like I don't trust it to do what other, healthy 'normal' women's bodies do. I expect mine to screw it all up & that scares me for my baby. I've come too far to let anything happen to this baby :cry: I did get a 3 hour nap in today but I'm still very weepy and anxious about all this. Still on bed rest too, but my mom is making us thanksgiving dinner tomorrow so I'm looking forward to that. If homemade food from my mom doesn't comfort me, then nothing will!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
:hugs:

I have been stalking for an update from you. I was hoping the Dr would have good news for you =(. I am so sorry Hon. I understand how you feel. I don't think any of us will feel safe until our babies are in our arms. You stated all the reasons why I do not want to go past due even though I know it is normal to go up to 2 weeks past due.

That is so frustrating to be hard, high and not dilated with all the bloody aches and pains you have been having. I wish there was something I could say. 

At least your mom will be making a lot of goodies tomorrow. It is a very small conciliation. Feel free to vent and moan. My Dr hasn't guaranteed induction for me either. I basically just told him it was going to happen.


----------



## Mrskg

Hope you manage to sort things out kat x

:hugs: tuckie x 

Happy thanksgiving to all ladies over the pond x


----------



## bumpyplease

Hugs tuckie I feel for you xx

Happy thanksgiving ladies!!! Enjoy!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks for the thanksgiving wishes UK girls :) I am looking forward to food and family to lift my spirits tomorrow...too bad I won't be having any booze though. I could use a drink about now!

Kat- thanks for your kind words hun. Funny what you said about having the aches withouthe progress. I told OH that when we got in the car after the appt; that I can't believe how shitty I feel and my body isn't even progressing! Lol at you telling your Dr he will induce you! I trust Dr N but I wish I could be induced right now so I totally get where you're coming from. I sure hope you don't have to go 40+! Do you and OH have plans for thanksgiving?

What are the rest of the US girls doing for turkey day? Hope you all stuff your prego faces as i intend to do and find yourselves in good company :)


----------



## daviess3

Tuckie I was checking in on u, diarreoh was start of my labour!! Fxd something happens soon xx

Sara congrats on ur gorgeous baby girls safe arrival xx

Kat can't believe ur still having issues with in laws hope they come up with goods this time chick an congrats on full term so pleased for u where's full term bump shot!? X

Fili Skype sounds fab way to teach be handy when bubbas here!! Where's ur bump shot?? X

Pad I felt flutters like bubbles around 16-18 weeks but not proper kicks till 19/20 ish have you got a Doppler? Xx

Hello to everyone else hope your all well xx

Emz good luck at epau hope all goes well like girls have said water relax an u can get progesterone from doc I had to demand it but don't take there rubbish there's no evidence proving it doesn't work so tell then u want to try x


----------



## Raptasaur

Happy Thanksgiving Kat, Tuckie, Cgav, Mom2 and all you other lovely US ladies! Enjoy your holiday and all the scrumptious food xx

Pad that is exciting. Enjoy feeling those flickers. 

Lyra is much perkier today though still off school - the power of penicillin and calpol! Should be interesting this morning though as I have my booking in appointment. I am expecting lots of interruptions...Still, not complaining as yesterday she didn't move off the sofa and barely spoke. So glad to see her up and energised :thumbup:.

Emz thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for your scan :hugs:.

Sara she is just gorgeous. I bet you can't take your eyes off her. Good luck with the MIL!!

Quick hi to everyone else x

Oh and 12 WEEKS TODAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pink80

Happy thanksgiving to you USA girls :flower:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well.

Emz, Im sorry your going throughthis worry. I had red bleeding between 5-7 weeks and look at my little miracle now. It can mean something or nothing thats the worrying thing. I hope your the same as me and others on here that had bleeding.

Tuckie, you sound really fed up. I hope its not too much longer for you now. It must be hard the thought of going overdue but your baby will be just fine. In a way its good that your cervix is so strong, its done you well for this pregnancy and hopefully any future ones.

Kat, it sounds like your trying every trick in the book to get this baby coming.

Bumpy, Alfie is such a cutie as always, you'd never even know he was so early.

Sara, Eva is absolutely beautiful, hope your recovering well!

Im just loving my girl so much, here is some recent pics of Emelia. She is getting so bright now. After each feed shes very alert and likes to just lie on her back or side on her playmat and wriggle and stretch.
Managed to get out with the pram yesterday for the first time which was great and now its bacdk to rain again...sigh!
It felt great to actually get excercise and fresh air, that always makes you feel better mentally, and physically Im feeling brilliant now, no pain at all from the stitches now.

https://img233.imageshack.us/img233/4566/p1020883cu.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/1967/p1020885qg.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6168/p1020896i.jpg
https://img822.imageshack.us/img822/1817/p1020894f.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## emz1987

Just got back from EPAU. Everything went really well. Seen an heartbeat and baby is measuring 7 weeks and 5 days, which is a day ahead of what the last scan said so really pleased.

Can't believe the difference in size in a week. Its mad how quick they grow. Had my urine checked and they think I may have an infection which may have caused the bleeding but going to send a sample off to make sure before they give me any antibiotics.

Couldn't be happier. 


Justkeeptrying- Emilia is adorable! So happy for you.

Davies- Thanks, Will make an appointment with GP and nag them for it.


----------



## bumpyplease

She's absolutely lovely just - a real cutie!!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Emz, definetely get onto your GP for progesterone. I was under consultant care and had to push for it, I dont know why they are so reluctant to prescribe it because I too insist that it helped towards my success story!


----------



## Mrskg

Great news emz delighted for you x

Just :cloud9: emelia is gorgeous x glad you got out with pram this Scottish weather is no good lol x


----------



## padbrat

I know I have said it elsewhere but that is such great news Emz!

Congratulations on reaching 12 wks Raps! YAY!

Happy Thanksgiving my TransAtlantic Buds! x

Tuckie aww bless ya... that is rough, no wonder you are feeling emotional... like you say... if Mum's food can't comfort you nothing can! xxx

Kat you go girl! I resorted to telling my GP what I wanted... I was a right stroppy mare at times lol

Just Emelia is such a cutie!

Davies - yes it is little flutters and not proper kicks... but I now know which are muscle twitches and this is something different... it makes me smile x

Hey MrsK hope you are feeling better after the accident

Hey Bumpy x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thanks UK sweeties for all our Thanksgiving wishes! 

DH and I are going to our big church's celebration. 

Tuckie,
I know you want to avoid c-section, as do I, but is it an option if you cont. on? I think he is measuring you on the success induction scale and since you are high and hard, he determined that the induction won't be successful. I feel for you though. It sucks!


MrsKg,
Thanks hon. How are you doing?

Rap,
Yay for 12 weeks!

Just,
I am doing every trick I can think of. I even slept with something on my leg pressure point and started my EPO.
Emilia is gorgeous!!!

Emz,
Good news hon.

Davies,
Where are our pics of your cutie pie Lexi darling?

AFM,
Here is my full-term bump photo.


----------



## Hollybush75

Ahhhh Pad you're at the same stage I was when I started recognising those little flickers/tickles. Love it :happydance:

Sorry I've been quiet lately but there isn't much to update. Belly is growing well and I'm feeling so many more thumps, bumps and kicks from baby :cloud9: I've been looking at baby stuff online and bookmarking the things I like ready for when I pass that magic 24 week mark :thumbup:. I've had a few heartburn experiences but nothing major. I'm an eating machine as I'm always hungry. I'm doing well by eating healthy food and snacks. Helps that I'm still "off" anything with chocolate :haha:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi lovely ladies, 
I read but am generally so overwhelmed by time I've caught up that posting is too daunting!! 

Emz, am so glad your scare had a happy outcome. I know the trauma of bleeding all too well but these Rainbows are tough little cookies! 

Just, Emelia is just gorgeous. So nice to be able to get out with pram and show her off! 

Tuckie, you poor thing. I feel the exact same as you about going overdue. It's definitely the fact that we doubt our bodies more as a result of the recurrent losses..I fear that my placenta will stop functioning properly or I'll develop a clot because of bring off the aspirin..it's a minefield! I hope your cervix readies itself for labour soon so that an induction may be discussed if everything is more favourable for labour. 

Kat, looking beautiful at full term. Am so jealous of your tan! 

Mrs Kg, my due date twinnie...happy 3rd tri...so amazing to have reached this point! 

Pad, yay for the flutters...amazing feeling! I got my first ones just before I turned 18 weeks and that was even with an anterior placenta. 

Lee, hope everything is ok hun...mind yourself! 

Holly, great to see your ticker moving along so nicely. It's lovely to be bookmarking in preparation got the big spend! 

I'm going fine. Have downloaded a kick counter app to my phone...more for my amusement than anything more serious at this point! Itsy does move a lot and am beginning to notice more of a pattern..his/her busy and quiet times. The AP def cushions a lot of the movement though. I am also noticing different type of sensation this week...not like jerks but more like wave sensations, rolling perhaps?? Long may it continue! 

Hi to everyone else and looking forward to our next Rainbows to arrive x


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

Whew! Thanksgiving is over and I'm exhausted! It's been such a busy week with the kids being off school the whole week (since when did that happen? Our thanksgiving break just used to be a four day weekend!) and getting ready to host thanksgiving. Luckily all I had to do was the turkey and my yummy corn casserole (so unhealthy, but delicious!) and everyone else brought the rest. Oh and dessert... but all I was craving was a pumpkin cheesecake from Cheesecake Factory so I didn't have to bake. It was all so yummy and I must've gained 5 lbs just from dinner. I was soooo bloated afterwards... I looked 6 months pregnant!

Fitzy - a kick counter app... how fun!

Emz - great news! I'm so happy for you! I know first tri is hard and emotionally exhausting, but just have faith!

Just - Emelia is adorable! 

Tuckie - I'm sorry your cervix isn't cooperating! It can all change in the blink of an eye so just try and focus on the light at the end of the tunnel! I'll be thinking dilation and effacement thoughts for you! 

Mrskg - third tri!!! Yay!

Holly - your V day will be here before you know it! Then you and your credit card can go crazy! 

Lee - hope you're okay. Please feel free to vent when you're ready. You know we're all here and virtually giving you big :hugs:

Pad - wow! Flutters! I think I've felt a couple here and there, but I'm a couple of weeks behind you so nothing definite yet. That you're feeling Princess Pickle move makes me absurdly happy. :)

Rapt - 12 weeks! Woo-hoo! :happydance:

Kat - You look amazing as always! Oh and good luck with your in-laws... must be something in the air as my MIL called a couple of days ago as well. It was an encouraging conversation and we actually told her about the pregnancy. She was happy. I hope (like you, for DH's sake)that this is the start of a new and more meaningful path for them. I told DH that I will make an effort as well so he doesn't feel so conflicted about having a relationship with his family. Why do families have to be so difficult? Anyway!!! I hope you guys had fun at your church today. And I'll be praying and sending labor-inducing thoughts your way! 
P.S. I made the apple pancakes for DH and the kids and they were a hit!!! Thank you. 

Afm, had an OB appt yesterday. I heard the heartbeat and my OB took me down to prednisone once a day. I gained nearly 10 lbs in a month and look like an Oompa Loompa. Damn steroids! My doctor said he would normally be concerned with my weight gain, but says it's the steroids as he knows I'm a healthy eater and I work out regularly. I'm on my way to a 50 lb weight gain so am aiming to slow down the weight gain in the next two trimesters. Hopefully I can do it! First trimester screening came back negative. 1:11,000 for downs and 1:100,000 for the other trisomy disorders they test for. Second trimester screening in 2 weeks and anatomy scan in 3 weeks. Another monster post from me!!! Sorry about that! Thank you for the thanksgiving wishes, UK ladies... it was a lovely day. :)


----------



## Raptasaur

Just popping on to say I'm off to the EPU for my last appointment with them - dating scan, bloods and screening tests too I think. Feeling a little bit nervous to say the least. Everything crossed for a small NT measurement and for seeing a nasal bone. I can't wait to be further down the line and past this nerve-wrecking first trimester. I feel sick and it's not just the ms today!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck Rap :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks pad im fine just need to go through the rigmarole of getting it fixed now x

:wave: kat I'm fine thanks x

Holly glad hb not bothering you too much mines sarting to get worse now x

Fitzy feels mad to be here already eh not long now x must look at kicker apps x 

Thanks cgav x yay for great test results x

Good luck today rap x


----------



## Raptasaur

Gosh it's quiet on here today. Had another great scan. Baby measuring ahead at 12 weeks 2 days and we got a good nuchal translucency measurement of 1.7mm. She thinks she could see the nasal bone too but the baby had its hands up and refused to put them down. Even saw thumbs today. So cute. I get the results next week I think. Hoping my bloods are out of this world good as I screen positive just on my age alone. Interestingly they have reduced the screen positive rate from 1/250 or below to 1/150 or below since I had my DD which is in my favour. Without fixating on the screening tests, i am now feeling so excited for this pregnancy. Just got to ditch the sickness now and I will be feeling like a very happy lady!!

Cgav those are great results. It must be a weight off your mind. Good luck with tailoring off the steroids. Glad you had a great Thanksgiving.

Kat you look gorgeous. You really are that glowing pregnancy dream!!

Emz pregnancy brain is hitting me. Can't remember if I already said it but :cloud9: for your great scan. 

Hi to everyone else. Wishing you all a lovely weekend.

We finally exchanged on our London flat this week which we had been renting out so have a busy weekend breaking down and bubblewrapping furniture to clear everything out before we complete next week. We lived there all the way through our 20s and 30s and had our DD there so lots of memories to take away with us. Glad to stop being a landlord though!!

Oh and my due date is 6 June!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congrats on the great scan Rap :thumbup: My pickle loves to put its hands infront of its face too! A little camera shy, so cute! Fingers crossed for great bloods results. I'm sure it's all perfect! This is your rainbow baby x


----------



## bumpyplease

Checking in for news on pink and tuckie.....very quiet on here today - praying its because you are both busy having babies!!!!


----------



## pink80

No baby yet - just lots of pain :cry: I feel like my pelvis is coming apart!! Sorry for the selfish post, I just can't take in what I'm reading a respond :nope:

I'll try and catch up properly over the weekend - hope you're all ok xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Fitzy,
Sounds like rolling. You'll feel it a ton.

Cgav,
I am still impressed that you hosted Thanksgiving. So happy the family enjoyed the apple pancakes. I just made them again for DH and me and put extra cooked and sugared apples on top. I love how easy the recipe is.

I'm happy to hear that your MIL is making an effort as well. DH is very pleased with them extending some caring his way. I will be nice to my thieving in-laws as well for the sake of DH.
Wow, your numbers were fantastic. Looks like you are growing a healthy baby in there. Don't worry about the weight gain. Others on the board on steroids stopped gaining as soon as they went off.

Rap,
Congrats on a great scan.

Pink,
Sorry hon you are suffering. I'm beginning to know how you two feel. Hips and back hurting again. I hope it isn't long for any of us.

Tuckie,
Did mom's home cooking help? Any news?


----------



## Mrskg

great news rap :cloud9:

:hugs: pink x

i wanted to share what i got for going above the cot x came today i love it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







kody rainbow 001.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## filipenko32

Pink :hug: I feel really sorry for you :nope: xxxxx

Mrs kg love that :wohoo: that will look lovely! :cloud9:

Rapt fantastic news! :yipee: but a bit sentimentally sad about your London flat though. Although being a landlord is a not fun, I own a family home in Cheshire with my sister and while we've been lucky and had nice families there's always something and we make a loss on the rent every month! We will use an agency to rent out our London flat when we move. My birthday is 5th June  

Fitzy haha about the rolling! My sister felt that lots with her little girl but I only ever feel kicks! 

Cgav thanksgiving sounds amazing at your house! 

Kat I think you're being very good to your DH and in laws and taking a higher ground iykwim, you must still be quite angry :hugs: but as you say if they're making an effort now etc then any peaceful reconciliation has got to be good for Gray right? :hugs: Love your full term shot!! :cloud9: you look amazing as always! 

Sticky, :hi: i wonder if we will end up having our babies on the same day!! haha 

Off to a few certain shops for Christmas shopping this morning with hubs - getting a few bits to add to my hampers that I always make for xmas. Then we are going to Hyde Park to the Winter Wonderland organised Christmas thing with loads of festive markets and general Christmas stuff :wohoo: We are taking my sister, bro in law, niece and nephew on Christmas Eve so we are doing a bit of a reccy as well! Hubs said yesterday he was looking forward to our date today :cloud9: I can't help but think back to last Christmas when I was beside myself with grief and depression, oh what a difference a year makes!!

7 weeks to go now :shock: and 4 till full term!! :wohoo: that's how long I used to have to wait just to do a pregnancy test lol! This time the test will be in the shape of a fatty bum bum crying Me-mo!


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls, not caught up atm but just wanted to say that no, baby has not come yet :/ Today was my due date so I'm now officially overdue. Thanksgiving was good, food was great, being with family was very nice. NST today showed baby is still doing well but my BP is still high and still +1 protein in urine so continuing with the bed rest. Will get properly caught up but I'm totally exhausted right now. Hope all you ladies are doing well & have great weekends :)


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie :hugs: you make sure you keep pestering that hospital if you take a turn for the worse or anything like that. Meanwhile keep resting a drinking lots and lots of water :hugs: xxx


----------



## sara1

Hi all, hope everyone is enjyoing a lovely weekend and all the US ladies had a fabulous Thanksgiving- my absolute favorite holiday Stuffing-yum!!

Congrats on a great scan Rapt!

Fili- Xmas shopping already- wow, you're really on top of things! 

Tuckie- It's too bad they've still got you on bed rest- you must be beyond frustrated! Hope little Bay decides to make an appearance very very soon.!

Afm- Eva is doing well but is a challenging newborn in terms of fussiness and sleep- she's also a cluster feeder which is giving my nipples a working over. I'm hoping that things will settle a little bit over the next week or two. Emotionally I'm over the moon but cry at the drop of a hat. It's weird- I've all the patience in the world for the baby but get frustrated to the point of tears when I can't unscrew the top from a jar peanut butter.


----------



## fitzy79

Rapt, congrats on great scan...you must be over the moon! 

Cgav, I wouldn't worry bout the steroid weight gain as really think it evens out over the three trimesters...people just gain at diff stages. I was on pred until 14 weeks and didn't really gain much weight (3-4lbs) but have been packing it on since about week 18 even though am eating pretty healthily and am more active given that amnt on rest as much and am back working! 

Pink and Tuckie, hope the babies decide to make an appearance really soon as am sure the waiting at this stage is a nightmare! 

Sara, so glad that Eva is doing well. Am sure the comedown from the hormones is responsible for the frustration at little things. Hope Babs settles into more if a routine with the feeding soon so that your poor nipples can get a break! 

Fili, go you with the shopping. I've booked a day off on Monday 3rd so intend doing mine then! 

MrsKg, love your sign for above Kody's cot! 

In hairdressers getting my colour done..bit bored but the greys were creeping through so needs must!!! All fine with Itsy...Can't believe that in 3 months I'll be meeting my little son/daughter in person!! Not a day goes by that I don't feel moments of worry and anxiety but they're definitely happening less often!


----------



## melfy77

Just and sara: your little girls are sooooo cute!!! I wanna hold them:cloud9: Many many congrats again!!!

Rap: Glad your scan went well!!:thumbup:

Pad: I remembered when I felt my little girl move for the first time. I was 16 weeks, such an amazing feeling!! 

Pink and Tuckie: I hope you go in labor soon!! And Tuckie, about your cervix, I hope my mom's story gives you a little hope. She was overdue, and when she got to the hospital she had contractions but was not dilated at all!! Well 7 hours later I was born:winkwink: 

For the US ladies, hope you had a good Thanksgiving!!

and Christmas in a month!!!:happydance:


----------



## Hollybush75

Cgav I was on pred until 16 weeks then had to wean off. I weighed today for the first time since before BFP and I have put on 12 lbs so far. I'm 22 weeks tomorrow. I am avoiding junk food, crisps, biscuits, cake, etc plus chocolate STILL smells odd to me. I haven't eaten choc for months!!! I am hungry nearly all the time but I'm eating healthy meals and snacks. I'm aiming for no more than 28lbs gain. Plus I'm looking forward to next summer, getting out and about with baby for plenty of walks around our hills and valleys :)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, hope all is well...

Just checking in for news on Tuckie or Pink but I see no babies yet. Tuckie I wish there was a way that the hospital would just induce you, honestly your now past your due date and with your BP going high and protein in urine how frustrating is it that they wont just induce you.
You too Pink, sorry your feeling so uncomfortable.

Sara, ist definetely the hormones that are affecting you. I felt on such a high last week and this week in comparison Iv felt a bit lower. Just occasionally I feel a bit down but nothing outwith the norm.
I think Im finding things so easy because Im bottle feeding. Thats the only reason Emelia is sleeping so well and only waking every 4 hours for feeds.
When I speak to people that seems to be the big difference between breast feeding and bottle feeding. Im sure Eva will settle into a routine, its early days!


----------



## filipenko32

More vomiting! :nope: had a lovely day but it's all ended in nothing but puking my guts up! I think it's linked to the heartburn but i'm a bit worried now that it's something more serious :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heartburn is giving me grief tonight too Fili. 
Hi all, had a very hectic few days. Will catch up properly tomorrow.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Tuckie,
Thanks for the update hon. Hang in there. I am surprised with the risk of Pre-E that your Dr is still insisting on waiting. I know nothing about this and know that he is carefully monitoring you. Any change in effacement/dilation/anything?

Mrskg,
Very cute.

Fili,
I think it is normal to get MS again last trimester. If you are worried, a call to the Dr does not hurt.

Sara,
Did you get to get any Thanksgiving goodies? I doubt it since that would mean you would have to cook it. Well I ate 2 giant helpings of cornbread stuffing for you. I actually ate 2 entire plates of a traditional Thanksgiving meal with not a drop left on my plate. 

AFM,
Back is really hurting for the first time today. Taking Tuckie and Pink's advice, I have stopped symptom spotting and hoping too hard that Grey will appear soon. I will go back to my EDD and assume nothing sooner. This had freed up a lot of my energy. 
DH and I went to a lovely multi-course, organic farm to table meal in Santa Monica. It was sponsored by Yelp for Yelp Elite, which I am a member of , so everything was free. DH even had 2 glassed of wine, which he rarely does. We then walked around the beach area, did some window shopping and picked up a large pizza for dinner (also free from AmEx small shop saturday promotion). So basically we ate lovely food for free all day and enjoyed the weather.


----------



## Abi 2012

hiya ladies, hope all is well with you all!

tuckie & pink - was checking in to see if any new on babies! but i see there isnt, hoping you both go into labour very soon i know how uncmfortable it gets at that stage girls im starting to feel abit uncomfortable now too... :/ 

rapt- great news on the scan :) glad all is well hun :D

mrs m- happy 35 weeks!! :D

holly- happy 22 weeks!!! :D

pad- is it your new week today too? not sure i always forget! lol if it is then happy new week :D xx

fili- sorry to hear you have morning sickness again... :( 

sara & just - your girls are adorable! makes me want noah here!! i wanna cuddle! lol 

afm- happy 36 weeks to me!!! feeling achy today, but happy and noahs being a fidget bum so i know he is all ok :) weather here has been rubbish! so i have been stuck in quite abit but i dont mind it means i can rest :) 
nothing else to report really 

hope everyone else is great :) xx


----------



## fluffyblue

filipenko32 said:


> More vomiting! :nope: had a lovely day but it's all ended in nothing but puking my guts up! I think it's linked to the heartburn but i'm a bit worried now that it's something more serious :-(


Fili I had severe heartburn in all of my PG I had a bottle of Maalox prescribed by the doctor and it worked wonders for me, he also gave me Motilium to empty my tum quicker and stop the sickness - Motilium is safe in pregnancy - I had to go the hospital with mine once it was so bad.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone and thanks Fluffy, that's really good to know. I am seeing a consultant tomorrow anyway, she wants to know if i have decided on c or natural so ill mention the hb and sickness to her and ask for some meds. Feeling better today though just soo tired. Will catch up later with everyone. xxx
Kat your day sounds wonderful!! xxx


----------



## emz1987

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend. 

Ive spent all weekend resting, Haven't got any energy at all and sickness is starting to get worse.
Spoke to a consultant on friday and she suggested that maybe I should take the next few weeks off work to rest untill I get to 12 weeks as Im exhausted. Did speak to work to see if I could maybe have shorter shifts as my job can be really stressfull and im out of the house for long hours but they were horrible about it and told me I would have to go to occupational health first and have a written letter off them to say what I can and can not do.

I find the more I do the more pains Im getting. Back pain is really bad aswell but they said this will ease at 12 weeks as my uterus will level out due to the weight.

Don't really want to have time off work but Im thinking that if I don't and then something happens im going to regret it. 

Did anyone else have to take time off work in first trimester?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. Happy 36 weeks Abi, and is it happy 17 weeks Pad? 
Pink and Tuckie, hope you are both feeling as ok as possible. 
Kat, your day sounds wonderful. 
Fitzy, Melfy, Sticky, good to see you all. 
Sara, hopefully things will get easier soon. The first 6 weeks are a total whirlwind and what is the case now isn't always going to be the case. Just, pleased you are feeling ok. You both have beautiful girls. 
Fili, I feel very much the same as you today. I feel grim. I'm staying at my mums for a few days, she lives about a 3 hour drive away. She keeps making me endless cups of tea which I'm not really enjoying, I have gone right off tea! Had terrific heartburn last night and felt horribly nauseous this morning. I'm sharing a room with Edie and bless her she has just told me she doesn't like me when I'm in bed because I snore loudly :-( she was awake at about 6am, probably because of my snoring and that is far too early for either of us to be awake. I just wish this damned bump would hurry up and drop and then maybe the snoring will ease up a bit. I feel nauseous and exhausted today. Mum is at work tomorrow and Tuesday so it's not like I'm getting much of a break. 
Sorry for the moany post. 
What is everyone wearing to give birth in? I wore an old night shirt last time but I binned it as it was covered in blood like it had been in a massacre. I think I'm just going to get a cheap one that I can also bin after if I need to.


----------



## padbrat

Awww MrsM and Melfry so lovely that you remember my stage... aww bless ya! absolutely correct! I am 17 weeks today! Yahoooo!!! I am an onion!

Tuckie, Pink, Fili and MrsM so sorry you guys are feeling so rough... but just think .. every pain and symptom mean that baby is growing and changing and all the time that is happening then baby must be doing great! That is how I think of it anyway... and I can take it so long as baby is growing and doing well!... Obviously is easy for me to say at this stage.... 

Kat.. gorgeous as ever.. lovely shot! And a great day by the sounds of it! 

Cgav... wow! How aren't you exhausted? 

MrsK... I hear ya with the car issues.. is such a pain!

Hey Melfry and Abi! Happy 36 wks Abi!

Raps YAY for graduating from EPU! Means you have to leave the lovely Karen though.. boo hoo...

hey Beautiful and Emz x

Just and Sara... just love seeing your girls... 

Hey there Bumpy!

Had a busy weekend - my best mate and her Boyfriend stayed the weekend.... was non stop but I loved it. Was at the rugby on Sat and the crowd were chanting and stamping their feet and baby was going nuts... turning and kicking! Was absolutely amazing! She is a rugby fan! Good girl!! 

Hey there Fitzy!! More lovely dress piccies please!

Holly, not long to V day... shopping shopping shopping!

Was also the first time that Hubby spoke about when the baby is here... not, well things could still go wrong.. but when baby is here we will do this and go there... was lovely to hear x

We have our Christmas ball next Sat... I tried on my ball dress that I bought a few years ago when I was bigger and I could comfortably fit into it 2 weeks ago... tried it on today and it was SKIN tight! Even Hubby said... oooo you need to get another dress... WHAT??? With 1 week until the Ball??? Whilst 17 weeks pregnant... REALLY??? PANIC!!!!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Fili, I too have horrendous heartburn! But I have a bottle of gaviscon on my desk and at home, and I carry gaviscon sachets in my car and every coat and bag! Works wonders! 

MrsMig, I bought 2 nighties today from m&s, they had buy one get one half price and I got some vouchers for my bday so I got those plus 2 nursing bras just using the vouchers! Woo hoo!

Pink and Tuckie, I hope it starts for you soon. Have you tried EPO vaginally and orally, plus red leaf tea, bouncing on ball, long walks? I hope it's soon for you both x

My weight gain so far is 12lbs, I'm so pleased as I find it v hard to lose weight so most should be baby/water/placenta. Ive loved fruit n salad my entire pregnancy so i think this helps! Starting to nest now, packing bags, sorting house and nursery. It feels v cleansing! Had my 32wk scan, baby is perfect! Everything looks amazing, head down n baby weighed 4lb3oz at 32 wks.

So excited ladies!

And can i say, what beautiful babies on this thread!

Can't wait for the next wave of rainbow babies xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

here is my 36 week bump pick (blue top) with my 34+6 week bump shot (white dress) as comparison :) has he dropped? feels like it lol!!
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 5









34+6 weeks side view!.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad just a quick one to say Mamas and Papas have 30% off all their maternity clothes until tomorrow evening. They also do free delivery. I went shopping today for a pregnancy pillow as sore boobs and growing bump are making it difficult to get comfy in bed. Bought a couple of maternity dresses as I already hate anything rubbing on my bump and my waist is starting to disappear! 

Was sad on Friday as Karen wasn't running the clinic so I missed my farewell with her. Still they took good care of me and the sonographer was lovely and did a great scan. Did you just get an appointment through for Mr Haywood? As Karen wasn't there, they weren't sure who would be making the appointment for me. I think I will give Karen's PA a ring next week just to get it straight. 

Hope you find something nice for your party!!

Will try and catch up with everyone else tomorrow xx


----------



## filipenko32

Emz OMG tiredness was my worst symptom by far, it was ridiculous, I felt like steel plates were pressing down on my body and I couldn't move but not tired in the I haven't had enough sleep way iykwim? Fatigue I think they call it and yes I didn't work on those days especially when the horrid nausea kicked in as an added bonus, I just stayed under the duve at home :blush: but I was working on a flexible basis anyway so it was a lot easier for me to do that. 

Thanks mrs migg, I'm sorry you're suffering so much too, hopefully as you say
Pad it's a good sign! 

Pad you need a new dress Hun haha great excuse I'm excited for you!! :cloud9: you'll def be showing now for sure 

Sticky Me-mo was 4 lbs 7 at 32 weeks  I was so happy like you to hear that! It's amazon isn't it? My weight gain is probably 470 lbs lol... Wondering why? See below!

Abi love your bump pic, yeah think you may have dropped actually. 

Rapt sorry you missed your farewell with karen :hugs: 

Well my baby is a bugger! He was under my ribs kicking and punching my cervix AT THE SAME TIME!! ouch!! Also now Me-mo is making me eat king prawn curries from the Chinese when this is going to cause me severe heartburn later! There's nothing I can do about it it's like a feeling I haven't eaten for weeks and am fantasising about prawn curry. God help me later on, gaviscon in tablet, powder and liquid form at the ready!!!


----------



## padbrat

Sticky you are so good with your food! Well done... wish I could be so saintly... but no.. I want rubbish! LOL

Abi you have def dropped! YAY!

Raps.. good tip off on Mama's and Papa's will check that out! Thanks! 

I would def call Karen's secretary - she is lovely and will sort you out. Yes my appt came through the post. I am going to send Karen a copy of my 20 wk scan piccy I think as she was so lovely x

Fili I had thai prawn curry last night and it was bliss!!!! Oooo MeMo you lil devil... kicking and punching lol

Have managed to squeeze into my long red ball dress that I got when I was bigger than I am now - phew! So long as I don't grow more this week.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh would love to see pics pad if you can! I wish I was going to a ball! Bet you will look gorgeous! :kiss: 

No heartburn or sickness and I have stuffed my face! Doing serious housework now, have loads of energy :wohoo: pregnancy is, if not anything else... UNPREDICTABLE!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: everyone x

Really Struggling with heartburn today x milk an gaviscon my best friends just now hope I'm not in for a rough night x


----------



## Abi 2012

im on the hb train to mrs m- rennies and milk keeping me sane! lol hope ur ok hun x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks abi x :hugs: to you x it's awful I've kept myself busy playing solitaire x


----------



## Abi 2012

gonna have a nice relaxing bath and then try get some sleep, my braxton hicks have been pretty bad today! and my backache.. so hoping that helps calm them down!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just had a hearty swig of gaviscon to get me through the night. I cannot believe my own 3 year old has banished me to the sofa but she is so much more difficult when she is tired. It's worth 4 nights on the sofa.


----------



## Abi 2012

oh dear mrs m hope you get some better sleep soon! xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies! i think im having contractions today :/ in my front and back! and also feeling very sick and the pressure down there is horrendous! the conractions arent to painful atm just like cramps and a long achyness in my back each time.. about 10 mins apart ... maybe this little man is gonna show his little face soon! scared and nervous atm :/ not sure how to feel!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh gosh Abi! Eeek kind of exciting! 

Mrs kg I sympathise!


----------



## Abi 2012

i know its a bit exciting isnt it! will have to wait and see if they get stronger and closer together if they do then off to hospital i go lol will keep u all informed!


----------



## filipenko32

How big are your waists!? Mine is now 48 inches! Can anyone beat that!?


----------



## filipenko32

^ measuring around to the belly button not fundal height lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig how was your night on the sofa!! :-( poor you!!! :hugs: can Mark sleep through the snoring now, is it just Edie who's bothered by it? My hubs spare roomed himself, he couldn't stand it but I was about to be put in there if the snoring carried on.


----------



## Mrskg

Oh how exciting abi hope things progress quickly :hugs:

Lol fili I'll have to find a measuring tape an get back to you x

Mrsmig hope you got a good sleep on couch :hugs:

Stressful day again for me more car trouble won't bore you x my bro just text my sil having a boy in April was hoping itd be a girl so I could pass my things down I have loads 2 of my friends handed clothes don't think she will be able to wear them all before she grows out of them I need to start buying bigger sizes if I buy anything now x I also have 23 newborn knitted cardi's :wacko: an I'm sure mil will make more don't know where I'm going to find space lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg if I have a girl I'll buy some of those cardis off you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

23 cardis? My word!! Hope you get the car sorted soon. 
No, the snoring still drives mark mad as well but he isn't here at my mums at the moment so he is getting a few nights off. Edie told me this morning she wanted me to sleep with her again but I have to snore quietly! She didn't like me keeping her awake and waking her up, but she liked to have me there in the morning so she could get into bed with me and watch Peppa Pig on my iPhone. I did actually sleep well on the sofa though I was a little bit stiff when I woke up. I had a really crappy down day yesterday, wondering if I was going to be able to cope with two children but I'm feeling better about things today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just read back and seen your post Abi! Eek! Hope you are ok. 
Fili you have got me wondering now, I'll try to hunt down a tape measure!


----------



## KatM

Selfish Post:

Hi Ladies.

I had a wobble (I think that is what you UK girls call it) yesterday. Accidentally rolled onto my back in my sleep and woke with a fright. My Dr. told me NOT to sleep on my back. Started Googling, frightened that I hurt the baby. Was stressing and then started screaming at DH after 30 min of me Googling since I felt he was not taking my concerns seriously.

Refused to let him go to the Farmer's Market with me. Crossing the street to the market when the man in front of me passes out and lands straight on his face in the street. I am shocked and scared. I call 911 while two ladies drag him out of the street. They yell that he is not breathing and I am relaying this info to the paramedics and having a heart attack. Luckily he started breathing without CPR and the paramedics had me screaming out directions to the women. I left when the paramedics arrived and was shaken.

Trying to get back to my home, the entire street was blocked off by the police. Had to turn around and took a long way home. By the time I got home, the street was cleared again. Arrived home in a bad state and proceeded to be cold towards DH who was trying to be loving. I was obviously just in a terrible mood and have some resentment towards DH over the years for not taking my concerns/expression of illness seriously. I basically was just polite to him while he pranced all around me last night.

I also have horrible constipation that is making my lower belly hurt and external anal itch. I am eating a super-fiber rich diet as always, but the constipation is worse than ever and it has been constant through out this pregnancy. Was tempted to do an enema, but want to ask my Dr first. All in all a rotten day. Now I am up at 5am, having woken hours ago, with pregnancy insomnia. Off to the Dr's later today.

I read everyone's posts. Here is what I remember:

Abi,
How exciting!

MrsMigg,
Glad Edie wants you back in bed. Good you slept okay even though now achey from the couch.

Pad,
How fun that your best mate was there and you got to share your good news. It sounds like your LO is strong and healthy. Love that DH is feeling posiitve.

Tuckie,
I take it no news.

Fili,
I'm at 41".


----------



## filipenko32

Aww kat :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: what an ordeal!!! I would have been in a bad state too after all that! Poor you. Gal the man was ok too. 

If it's any consolation at all I wake up on my back every morning and have temporary back ache then it goes. I didn't see a way I could prevent it :shrug:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg hope your car trouble goes away soon :hugs: and you get everything as it was, the main thing is you're ok but you don't need the stress do you?!?

Off to see the consultant at 3 today, I'm asking about aspirin - when to stop it, if I can have a permanent trace on me once I go into labour - I don't trust the midwives to check baby every 15 mins, telling her I'm going for a natural birth and josh is going to ask for the stats on emergency c sections as I have nightmares about that happening to me :wacko: I'll let you all know the answers. Xx

Mrs mig you will 100% cope, you will be an amazing mum of 2, and Edie might just be feeling a bit unsettled until new baby is born?? Feel for you though I can imagine it is a bit daunting, I think I will feel like that if or WHEN (PMA) I am pregnant again in april / may! :baby: :baby: I've already ordered my coenzyme capsules, rrl tea and checked my consultant isn't planning annual leave around then!!!!! Josh says he wants 3 children eventually but there will be a much bigger gap between 2 and 3 if that ever happens, I need a break! I did teach 3 children once who were all one year below each other lol! Tooooo much!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat. Sorry you had such a scary day. I woke up on my back this morning too and woke up with pain just below my ribs. I felt scared at first but baby started moving not long after I woke up. It's happened a couple of times and its really hard to prevent. 
I've struggled in the past with itching as well when I've had the constipation and piles. I found (as I'm sure you will be doing) that frequently washing and drying that area and lots of changes of cotton pants helps. Keeping it dry is really important. 
Just had my group B strep results back - negative.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Fili, I asked my midwife about aspirin last week, she didn't know! She got the Dr who had originally told me to take it (even though I was taking it anyway) to call me back, and he didn't know either :dohh::dohh::dohh: but he looked it up and told me to carry on taking it until delivery. I must admit I keep forgetting though and probably take it every other day now. I'm still struggling with the supplements too, but I have managed to find some vit D capsules in a health food shop and I'm really trying to up my calcium intake. Not sure if I'll be able to keep the vit D down, just about to take my first one!


----------



## Abi 2012

Just a quick update I'm having lots of little contractions and and at the hospital they checked me I'm 1 cm dilated and there keeping me in for now so we will see what happens xxx


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Abi! If he comes now, everything will be fine. 

Hi to everyone else. Reading and stalking for baby updates. Too busy to write at the moment.


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Abi! If he comes now, everything will be fine. 

Hi to everyone else. Reading and stalking for baby updates. Too busy to write at the moment.


----------



## padbrat

Wahoooo Abi! How exciting!!!

Ooo Kat what a day! No wonder you had a wobble! I keep waking up on my back too.. think it must happen in my sleep... am trying to pack pillows around me to try and stop it, but failing... and my hips are killing me from sleeping on my side.

MrsK urghhhh cars! Hope you get it sorted soon x

Awww MrsM... poor you on the sofa... hope you are getting enough rest x

Fili I will try and post some piccies... just so you can laugh at my complete lack of waist lol. I measured round my waist at 14.5 weeks and I was 43.5 inches! Shocking isn't it!

Hey Heart!

Had check up at the hospital... thyroid now back in normal levels so my doseage of anti thyroid drugs has been halved! Wahoo! And got to hear baby's HB! Lovely and loud and as soon as the doppler hit my skin again.. what a relief! Recorded it for Hubby to hear when he got home :cloud9:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Oh Abi, good luck!!!! How exciting :happydance: x

Kat, what a horrendous day! Now I just want to fill you in on some info which I hope will make you feel better....number 1) GOOGLE IS THE DEVIL :haha:....number 2) I had my 32 wk scan last Thursday, my hospital is the only (i think) UK hospital to offer it to every pregnant woman at 32 wks to check growth. Anyways, I laid on the bed and 5 mins later, my mouth went dry, my ears popped, vision distorted, woozy and couldn't breath. I sat bolt upright and shouted I'm going to faint get me water. It took a good few minutes to come around properly as I literally couldn't hear and was wobbly wobbling around! I laid on my left for a couple minutes, then continued with the scan. 5 minutes later it happened again. I felt v embarrassed and a little scared but the sonographer explained that EVERY person before me that day (3.30pm) had done exactly the same thing! POINT OF THIS STORY...? He and my midwife explained that if you are on your back and it's a problem, you will 100% know about it. (I sure did!!! :wacko:) Like me, you will trap the artery to your heart and (almost) pass out. They both explained that if you do not feel unwell then you aren't blocking the artery :) I had no rib or back pain or anything, i just literally was on the verge of fainting. So you and baby are 100% fine. If you keep worrying, pop a pillow behind your back so that if you do roll, you will lay on a diagonal. If lying on your back was an issue, I assure you, you would wake up to try n breath. I hope that helps?? x

Fili, I need to find me a tape measure!

MrsM, my husbands snoring is atrocious! But fortunately it doesnt wake me or bother me in the slightest! If anything silence affects my sleep! I have started sleep talking and sleep sighing, which he finds hilarious! Hope your snoring subsides soon once baby drops a bit.x

It's hard to keep up, as I still work full time, and find it hard to reply on my phone. But wishing you all well xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Did that make sense??? Haha!x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone..

Abi, how exciting, cant wait to hear of any progress. Thats what happened to me, I was only 1cm dilated when I got to hospital and then they induced me and baby was born within 1 1/2 hours.

Kat, dont worry too much , I also would wake up on my back aswell and all was fine.

Cant see any updates from Tuckie or Pink so I hope your busy having your babies.

AFM. Took Emelia to see the consultant paedatrician today regarding her knee problem from when she was born. Its looking like its rectified itself and wont need treatment. We still have an appointment for Chritsmas eve though and they will X-ray it then. It was ashame there was tiny little babies there getting plasters on their legs to rectify problems.
Health visitor is coming tomorrow and will weigh her then so Im keen to see how much weight she has put on.
Ive been feeling a bit hormonal the past few days, Im thinking it must be my hormones trying to settle and readjust. I feel as though the first week is such a high with adrenaline etc.and then you start to have a bit of a comedown as much as I couldnt be any happier with my baby girl or love her anymore.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just -those first few weeks are a total blur of hormones and emotions! You sound like you are doing great though and that's fantastic news about Emelia's knee. 
Sticky, Heart, good to see you both!
Fili - 43 inches though if I'd pulled tight it could have been 42.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Pad, great news about the lovely strong heartbeat. What an awesome thing to record for your hubby.


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- Keep us posted hun. Don't worry either, just look at all the girls that went that early here. Congrats :) 

Kat- what a shit day hun :hugs: don't worry too much about waking on your back either. I was waking up on mine a lot in late 2nd/early 3rd tri & like sticky said, google is evil! :haha: & don't fret about OH too much either, he knows you're hormonal and prego and I'm sure all of our OHs expect us to give them some hard days here & there...poor fellas! 

Pink- how are you doing hun? 

Pad- yay on normal thyroid levels and hearing hb! :) 

Fili- you had me curious so I grabbed my sewing tape measurer and I'm 44 around the roundest part of my bump! 

Sorry to all the girls with heartburn :hugs: I feel your pain!

:wave: Sticky, Heart, Justkeep, Lee, Holly, Rap, Melfy, MrsK, Cgav, MrsM :wave:

Afm, still waiting!!! We've tried everything! OH was giving me acupressure massages the last couple days and on Saturday I even had a huge burst of energy and had to blow off bed rest and clean like a madwoman. I thought that really was a sign but lo and behold, here we are 40+3 now :dohh: I have an NST appt at the hospital today for routine testing and then my acupuncturist friend wants to meet me and give me a treatment to induce labor. Ladies, I'm so desperate so fX that this works for me because we've tried everything to no avail!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, there is a time limit to pregnancy. Bay will come, I promise! I know it's frustrating and worrisome until you have her in your arms. But it is really only a matter of days now. Good luck today. I hope she decides to come. She's super snuggly inside mummy!


----------



## pink80

Tuckie - I'm still here :hi: nothing to report really, lots of braxton hicks today but that's it really. I hope the accupressure works for you xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck abi so excited for you!

Oh kat sounds like you have had a terrible day!!! I think a large helping of ice cream might be in order tonight right?

Pink and tuckie - thinking of you and like Heart says it really is only a matter of days!!

Just - so happy that emelias leg is ok now, must be so reassuring for you.

Mrskg - sorry about the car :0(

Mrsm - I would love to meet Edie she sounds hilarious and seems to always come out with the funniest things!!

Pad - sooo glad to hear about your thyroid - you are having a baby sweetheart whohooooo!!!

Lee - you ok? Thinking of u

Hi fili, sticky, melfy, cgav and everyone else!!!

Afm - just putting Alfie to bed, he's so good at self settling and we have a good little routine going on. He now weighs 11lb so is doing great. We are having issues with feeding though. He's on 5oz bottles but started refusing his milk after 2/3oz. He's in pain it's horrible to watch, they think silent reflux and he's been on infant gaviscon for a while but if seems to be stopping working. Docs have given him something stronger today so fx it works as there is nothing worse than seeing your baby in pain and not being able to help them!


----------



## Abi 2012

Still contracting still in hospital just a waiting game now 
Hoping everyone is ok xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, well consultant appt went well, bp fine, urine fine, heartbeat fine... She said they will continuously monitor me with a trace and heart monitor attachment 'until I see my baby'  can't tell you how much of a releif that is! Also re aspirin she said to come off it at 34-36 weeks, will be VERY nervous about doing that though! Oh and my fundal height is now ahead at 34 weeks


----------



## filipenko32

Abi have they admitted you?


----------



## filipenko32

Bloody [email protected] why am I so mahoossive then? It's all rock hard no flab and yet I am 4 inches bigger that you tuckie and you're at full term! I am a fatty bum bum! I think my ass is 44 inches wide lol! 

Tuckie I REALLY hope the acupuncture works for you :hug: heart is right there is a time limit no matter what! Hang in there you're being so brave xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Will be looking forward to reading about your little man's arrival Abi..hope things progress well and you don't have too much longer to wait!

Heartburn is only starting to kick in a bit for me now. Had it pretty bad yesterday evening so Rennies was on hand and eased it a bit. Not pleasant!!!:wacko:

Fili, must dig out a tape measure if I feel brave enough:blush:

12 week countdown starts now...:happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck abi x 

Tuckie and pink hang in there :hugs:

:wave: heart x

Woohoo fitzy let our countdown begin :happydance: 

Fili I measured I'm 42 and a half inches :wacko: that's only half an inch difference from mrsmig an I'm 8 weeks behind her :rofl: wonder what I'll meaasure in 8 weeks time! What were you before bfp i was 29-30 x


----------



## filipenko32

Thank goodness mrs kg I was beginning to feel like a hot air balloon lol! I was about 32 before bfp but before miscarriages I was 26!!!!!! can't imagine that now. 

Bumps I hope the stronger meds work for Alfie poor little thing xx


----------



## Mrskg

:rofl: we can all be hot air balloons together x


----------



## hopeful23456

abi - good luck! will be stalking! 

fili - you make me laugh all the time! glad to hear everything is well except for that ms, do you still have it?

kat- what a horrible day! hope you are doing better

hi girls- i'm at work pumping...


----------



## filipenko32

Pad great news Hun! And you've also made me feel better about the inches lol! 

Mrs mig great news on the strep b result :wohoo:


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: hopeful, how you feeling? Are you getting enough sleep? Any recent pics! Always great to see you. My ms is everyday now but some days are worse than others, today it was just nausea and I held down the vom with effort by rocking back and forth and deep breathing and cold air lol!


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: kat x

Yay for neg strep b test mrsmig x

:happydance: pad x has it sunk in this is your rainbow? x

Lee x thinking of you x


----------



## filipenko32

I hope Lee is ok, she hasn't posted for ages, I don't know what's happened but I hope she's ok :-(


----------



## Mrskg

I'll give her a wee text tomorrow an check on her x meant to do it today but had to much stress this end x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thank you for all the sweetness regarding my hellish day yesterday.
Just got back from the Dr. Grey is about 7 lbs and looking great. He is in ideal birth position. I am 50% effaced, 1 cm dilated, -2 station... no change from 1.5 weeks ago. Now, I want Grey to stay put until next Tuesday when my Dr gets back in town. My official inducement date will be 12/12/12 (DH loves this as birthday) if Grey doesn't make an appearance on his own. Having this date in mind is making it more bearable to keep on trudging forward.

MrsMigg,
I have been washing many times a day. I found something that works. It is a natural bug bite ointment with colloidal oatmeal, aloe, and other soothers. So far so good.
You will be a fantastic mom of 2. 
Great news on negative Strep B. I know it was a concern of yours.

Pad,
Yay for your thyroid being in the normal range and for hearing your sweet girl's hb again.

The maternity pillow with an additional pillow (giant bear) against it is what has been keeping me from rolling on my back. I use the snoogle and my big teddy bear, but I must have thrown him on the floor on accident in the middle of the night. It's okay to half sleep on your back (my dr says) as long as you prop up the right side of your body. This helps take the pressure off the hips as I know it kills to sleep on them all night. So you are more turned towards your back, but the big pillow/bear keeps you from lying flat... it helps the hips. Another thing that helps my hips is switching to reclining slightly on the belly. Also if DH sinks his elbows into each side before bed, that can help too.

Mrskg,
Grey has zero cardigans. You have a LOT with more to come. Hope your heartburn gets better and that your car issues are a thing of the past.

Sticky,
Thank you for sharing. That is very reassuring. The truth is I feel nothing at all when I lay on my back. It feels good. I hate sleeping on my sides with all the pillows keeping me propped, but I am dutifully adhering to dr's orders. It is good to know that my body would have let me know if I had an issue with compression. 
How scary for you. Why the hell do they have you lay so flat on your back if every person before you that day had the same thing? Obviously they need to elevate the chair. Makes zero sense. Good to hear that you and baby are okay.

Just,
Great news about Emelia's leg. Definitely normal for hormones to adjust hon.

Tuckie,
I feel for you hon. Is your dr telling you anything at all? Obviously you are not going beyond 42 weeks, so no more than 1.5 weeks to go. The nesting energy is a good sign. FXed for acupuncture. Please keep us updated. 

Bumpy,
FXed for Alfie. What a big boy! More pics please.

Fili,
Great appt. All sounds good. I guess you could take the aspirin till 36 weeks and wean prior. Remember, everyone here went off of it including those with clot disorders and had rainbow babies. 

Hopeful,
More twin pics please.

Heart,
Hope you are managing doing it all yourself.


----------



## fitzy79

36" here...sucking in not possible!!;) Was 28-29 pre preg I think!


----------



## filipenko32

Kat 12/12/12 :wohoo: that's fab! And 7lbs what a perfect weight so far! I cannot wait to sleep on my front and back again!


----------



## tuckie27

Well, I went in to hospital for NST and I had +1 protein in my urine again so Dr N asked them to do a catheter sample...it hurt!!! :( They also took some blood & then I had diarrhea and plugged up the hospital toilet :dohh: Now Dr N wanted to fit me in today instead of waiting til Wedsnedsay (RN says he wants to discuss induction!) so we're waiting at his office now, which is right next to the hospital. The only bummer is I told my acupuncturist friend I'd see her around 2 but since they did so many extra tests/labs and sent me over here, I am going to miss my appointment with her. Oh well. That's the latest. Will update later!


----------



## Abi 2012

Yes I have been admitted but it's a slow process contractions are starting to get a little stronger now I'm doing alot of walking around the hospital to try speed things up a little will keep you informed as and when I know anything else

Tuckie and pink - thinking of you both right now hoping u both start to labour very soon xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie, you stay at the hospital Hun, that's the best place for you ATM, can you move your acupuncturist appt?


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Abi! Gosh international labours imminent: tuckie in USA and Abi in uk!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What an exciting night!! I'm bloody wide awake at 1am, I'll be exhausted tomorrow. 
Kat pleased you are feeling better. Love the official date! I hope I have my baby then too! 
Abi I can't believe you are in labour! Hope things progress quickly for you and for you as well Tuckie. 
Lee I hope you are ok. 
Hopeful, great to see you. 
Fili that's great news about the monitoring. How strange that they have told you to come off the aspirin and me to stay on it. 
Night 2 on the sofa tonight. I don't think I'm going to sleep as well tonight it's hot and stuffy and I've had no exercise today.


----------



## cgav1424

Chatty bunch today, but I guess that's understandable as there seems to be a lot of excitement on the board!

Abi - Wow! So exciting!!! I love how you're keeping us all updated on your progress... good luck!

Mrs Mig - Sorry about having to sleep on the sofa. :( My DH told me the other night that my snoring was bothering him as well. I told him to record me next time as I never snore, but ahhh... the glamorous sides of pregnancy. 

Tuckie - what did Dr. N say? Any news on induction or anything? I'm still thinking labor-inducing thoughts for you, pink and Kat!

Fili - I don't have any known clotting disorders as my doctor is treating me empirically with progesterone, prednisone and aspirin. But I know he said he'll keep me on the aspirin until 34 weeks... I'm sure I'll be a wreck about stopping, but we have to faith that they know what they're doing!

Mrskg - Sorry about the heartburn. Tums have been my best friend this pregnancy though I try and take them sparingly as one of my girlfriends ended up with kidney stones from taking them consistently throughout her pregnancy. She's 31 weeks now and is in excruciating pain and is miserable. Hope the gaviscon does its job and keeps the heartburn at bay!

Heart - I hope Tim's shoulder is healing nicely and you're coping being Superwoman. 

Kat - Oh, my fellow SoCal girly... I'm so sorry you had a shit day. I agree with Sticky that your body instinctively tells you to roll over if/when you need to. I was worried about the same thing with both DD and DS and my OB was the one who told me that if I woke up on my back then it was my body telling me to roll over before any harm was brought to the baby. I haven't gotten any pregnancy pillows yet and have just been using our regular pillows to put behind me and between my legs, but I'm going to have to get one soon as I've been having lots of hip pain on the side I'm laying on. I can't believe I'm only 16 weeks. I feel like this is going to be the longest pregnancy ever. 

12/12/12 :happy dance: I'm beyond thrilled for you, hon! The end is in sight! While you're getting to actually meet Grey, I'll be seeing my baby via ultrasound on my anatomy scan. Fingers crossed that Grey stays where he is until next week... so I'll hold of on the labor-inducing thoughts for you. ;) 

Pad - awesome news about the thyroid! Last I checked my TSH was 0.21 at 10 weeks... I'll probably ask for another lab draw at my next appointment to make sure it's staying normal. 

Lee - thinking of you, hon.

:hi: to everyone else!

Oh and I'm not even going there with my waistline... I'm only 16 weeks and feel like I'll rival some of you late second/early third trimester ladies. I kid you not... I look like I'm at least 5-6 months pregnant. This belly popped out of nowhere. And OMG... second trimester headaches! Does anyone remember these? I'm trying not to take anything this pregnancy, but I gave in and took some Tylenol yesterday. I hate headaches.


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- thinking of you hun :hugs: 

MrsM- Poor thing, pregnant and sleeping on the couch :(

Cgav- I had some 2nd tri headaches. Not a lot, maybe 5 or 6 that I took Tylenol for. Sorry you're experiencing those too :( Headaches are terrible! 

Well girls, I'm being admitted tomorrow at 5pm. He's going to start me on a vaginally inserted medicine to soften my cervix & then oral medicine & then Weds morning he's going to see how it's working & we'll likely induce then. We went over the pros & cons. I wish my body had done this naturally but with the preeclampsia stuff going on & my cervix making NO progress (we checked again today), he gave us the choice to get admitted tomorrow or wait another week. Another week would've put me at 10 days overdue & there's a chance I'd end up in the same boat as I am now anyways so OH, Dr N, and myself all weighed in and this is what we've chose. The good news is we should have our little girl late Wednesday or sometime Thursday! :D He warned me that this could be a long, hard labor & we still might end up in csection if the meds dont work on me, but we're hoping for the best.


----------



## cgav1424

Tuckie, how exciting! Even if it's not the way you planned, I think you and OH made the right decision. With my daughter, my OB induced me 10 days early as I was leaking amniotic fluid. I was 1 cm dilated and not effaced and my body was not ready for labor at all. So when he started me on the cytotec (pill was inserted vaginally at 9:30 in the morning and was used both to soften my cervix and induce labor), it only got me from 1 to 3 cm dilated in 3 hours then it stopped working. He was going to start the pitocin, but decided to break my water first. He broke my water at 2:22 pm and I had my daughter at 4:08 pm. So even though I went in and my body wasn't totally ready for labor... it all ended up going much faster than even my OB anticipated. So, you never know what's going to happen but at the end of it all... you're going to be a mommy to a beautiful baby! Good luck hon! I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg,
Hope you get some sleep.

Cgav,
That sucks that you are getting such bad headaches. Glad you had a great birthing experience to reassure Tuckie.

Tuckie,
It sounds like you are making the right choice for Bay and yourself. I would have done the same thing. Hopefully you will be like Cgav and have a much easier time than predicted. It will all be worth it in the end. Please keep us posted.


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie I think that's a very good decision. I got the cervix softener and then pitocin to induce me as things weren't progressing fast enough. Honestly it wasn't horrible. Ok, labor hurts like a bitch. But since this is your first, as it was mine, we have nothing to compare it to. I can't wait for you to finally meet your daughter. It's been long enough. And who knows? Maybe she'll decide to come tomorrow on her own!


----------



## bumpyplease

So excited for the impending new babies to land!!!! Good luck ladies!!


----------



## sara1

Wow! fantastic news in here!!!!

Abi- Hope things are progressing well and baby Noah is soon in your arms! Sending you easy labour vibes!

Tuckie- Easy labour vibes to you too!!! I'd have made the same decision in your position... hopefully Bay will take the hint and come without too much coaxing. Have you decided what type of pain management you'll be getting? Can't wait for updates!

Kat- LOVE your 12/12/12 due date! sorry you had such a shitty day... don't worry about rolling onto your back. It used to happen to me about once a week and my dr told me it was fine- that my body would act instinctively to protect the baby.

Mismig- Boo to sofa sleep!!! hope you manage to get some rest!

Cgav- those headaches are the worst! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Embo78

Can't wait to see the new batch of rainbows in here! Soooooo exciting. Thinking of you all :)


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie I'm so glad that you've got a poa now, that must be a relief in itself :hugs: 

Sara how you getting on with Eva? 

Mrs mig have you been told to stay on it till delivery? If I could hear these words from a doc I think I would too! 

Cgav thanks Hun, you have a point lots have come off it and been fine, I think it will be now or never at 36 weeks for me :wacko:


----------



## pink80

Tuckie - I think that's good news they are going to get things moving :thumbup:

Abi - hope things are progressing well

:hi: ladies - hope the rest of you are ok xxx


----------



## Raptasaur

Abi and Tuckie so excited for you both. I hope your labours are quick and straightforward. Good luck!!! Pink you will be next :hugs:.

On the train to London again for another scan. Fetal Medicine Centre for my NT scan and results which I will get today. Wish me luck ladies. I am very nervous.


----------



## Raptasaur

Over the moon. Harmony results give me lower than 1/10000 for T21, T18 and T13. My risk on age alone was 1/33!!!! I am one delighted 43 year old!!!! Scan was great, baby looks spot on. I can breathe out now......and tell everyone I'm pregnant!!


----------



## pink80

Congrats Rapt - great results xx


----------



## Abi 2012

just to let you all know i have been sent hme my contractions are not regular or very strong... just a waiting game now! im gonna try get some rest as dont know how long i have baby free! will keep you all informed of anything in the near future xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Rapt that's awesome news! What a brilliant feeling! 
Abi, hope this waiting game doesn't last very long. 
Cgav, hope the headache soon goes. 
Fili, re aspirin the doc told me to keep taking it, but based on nothing! He didn't have a clue. 
AFM night 2 of sofa sleep wasn't too bad, but not like a proper bed. I wish we were at home. My mum is being a bit cantankerous and to be honest I'm getting to the stage now where I just want to be at home. I want to get my bag packed and feel completely ready for this baby arriving.


----------



## padbrat

OMG OMG How exciting is it today!!

Abi I am sure Noah won't keep his Mummy waiting too much longer!

Tuckie... how amazing that you will be having your Daughter Wed/Thurs... and what a relief to have a decision!

Raps... awesome results! We were considering harmony testing if my normal NHS testing indicated a high risk. So pleased it all came good for you x

MrsK... nope still all feels like a dream.. am still scared someone will take it all away from me.

MrsM... Oooo I bet you are itching to have your comfy bed back... poor you x

Cgav... yes second tri headaches... been having those too. Wake up feeling like I am hungover! How unfair is that? LOL

Fili now I am feeling like a humungeous whale... I swear I have the biggest waist and I am so far behind you all LOL

Kat what an amazing birth date for your Son! That is brilliant!

Hey there Sara! How are you doing?

Heart and Hopeful... piccies please..

Have heard from Lee. She is doing OK and I am sure she will be back with us all soon... think internet is limited where she was...

Was going to try and upload my short vid... but it appears I am a dufus and can't work it out... duh!


----------



## filipenko32

Abi, that's good in a way better to be at home and Noah has a little more cooking to do, keep us posted! 

Rapt :wohoo: :wohoo: that's wonderful news 

Mrs mig when do you go home? 

Pad lol, it seems we are all wildly different in the waist department! I liked showing on the early side though!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Tuckie,
How are things progressing on your end?

Pink,
Happy EDD! How are you holding up?

MissMigg,
Hope you get to go home soon.

Sara,
Can we have a new pic of Eva?
I can't believe it's been 2 weeks already!

Rap,
Fantastic news! Those are the best numbers I have heard on the board and everyone's baby has been healthy.

Pad,
Video of the baby? That would be great.

Hi everyone else!


----------



## tuckie27

Rap- :happydance: great news hun!

Abi- maybe we'll have our babies on the same day :D keep us posted!

Pad- the only way I can ever get any photos/videos up here is using photobucket!

MrsM- get home and pack that bag! :) I think I packed mine at 35 or 36 weeks!

Pink- Now that you've reached your EDD, at what point will you want to be induced or can you be...? My Dr is very non-interventionist but was willing to induce me because of my preeclampsia stuff going on and uncooperative cervix...and probably because of my anxiety too tbh. Do you know how effaced/dilated you are? Sorry if you already posted that, if so please forgive my preg brain!

:wave: Sara, Embo, Fili, Kat :wave:

Being admitted in 6 hours!!! Eeek! We slept in this morning. My moms advice was to get lots of sleep. I will probably be able to update here. I have my iPhone and we're bringing the laptop for OH since our hospital has wifi. I'm getting nervous! I'm excited but scared too cause I have no idea what to expect...but I like knowing I won't be leaving that hospital after tonight without a baby with me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant news!! Good luck Tuckie. You are about to have the best day of your life what an awesome feeling! 
Pad, don't worry about waist measurements just enjoy the bump! I love mine so much, can't believe I only get to keep it for a few more weeks! 
I go home on Thursday so 2 more nights on the sofa. I do enjoy it at my mums, I just wish she would chill the hell out a bit! Just enjoying a nice candlelit scented bath however - I can never do that at home because my bathroom is too hideous. The next bath I have will probably be in clary sage on my due week. 
Lee - hope all is ok sweetie.


----------



## pink80

I'm not too bad thanks Kat - I'm feeling a bit fed up but I'm trying to not get too down - its more the family and friends keep ringing and texting that's getting to me, like I don't know this baby is due today :dohh:

Tuckie - they don't induce over her until 12 days past EDD unless you have a medical problem, which I don't seem to have so I guess it's just a waiting game really. I have a midwife appt tomorrow but I'm not sure if she will examine me to see if dilated/effaced -
I hope so but I'm just not sure as the nhs guidelines seem different everywhere!

We did try to move things along by DTD last night, lost some bloody mucus this morning so not sure if it did any thing :shrug: I'm having some weird period cramps this evening so I guess I just need to see if they progress. Going to snuggle on the sofa with DH and watch a film 

Good luck Tuckie :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Good luck tuckie enjoy it Hun it's magical xxx
Pink sounds like ur close second I started like that blood mucus period cramps I would say next couple of days!! Good luck ladies best feeling just remember every contraction ur a bit closer to ur bubs!! An breathing panting is key!!! Xxx

Ah makes me cry that magical feeling!! X

Kat hope ur ok chick x

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## fitzy79

Abi, hope your sray at home won't be too long and you can rest up a bit!

Tuckie, best of luck and I can't wait to hear about your little Rainbow's safe arrival!

Pad, I agree...don't worry about waist measurements, weight gain or anything else...we've been waiting to become Mummies for so long..embrace every moment! Thanks for Lee update, hope she's back with us soon.

Just in from pregnancy yoga which I started last week...enjoying it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds promising Pink! Hopefully something will happen tomorrow!


----------



## filipenko32

Fitzy I loved pregnancy yoga i felt so great afterwards - there's no way jose chance I could do it now though! I did it up to 30 weeks. Enjoy!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Fabulous news. I am so excited to see pics of Bay. Yes, please update us if you can.

MrsMigg,
I think all moms drive us a bit crazy, that is there job. Good to hear that overall you are enjoying it there.

Pink,
You have a good attitude. Are you going to have the MW do a sweep? Glad to hear that you are enjoying snuggle time with DH.
Bloody show and cramping are good signs. Are you still feeling mobile and wanting to leave the house?

Fitzy and Fili,
I still do yoga to this day.

AFM,
DH and I just did a beach walk. I speed waddled through the sand. The closest thing I feel to contractions is lower back pain when walking, lol.


----------



## MightyMom

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been on much. We are travelling right now and internet is few and far between. I had a huge bleed the day after my gender scan. Went to the hospital but they could find nothing wrong. Still bleeding on and off. Makes me nervous but nothing anyone can do about it, so I'm just trying to ride it through until I get to my new city and get a new doctor. Hopefully it will resolve on its own. :/


----------



## Embo78

Tuckie! Eeeeek!! Thinking of you :) :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Thinking of you too tuckie! Try and have dh record when Bay comes out, at least to get her first cry on it, it's amazing!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Tuckie! I can't wait to hear about your birth experience. Update as much as you can!

Pink, you'll be meeting your baby very soon. No doubt about it! Yay!

Mighty, that sounds so scary. I can't believe they were unable to find the cause. Thank god Colton is ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Still stalking for an update.

Davies,
Would love to see little Lexi.

MightyMom,
That is scary. Hope all is okay.

Fili,
I measured my bump at 39" tonight after dinner. I thought I was around 41" now, but I was mistaken. You might have the biggest bump on the thread. Good for you =).


----------



## filipenko32

Eek tuckie maybe you have your baby now eeek!! :cloud9: :baby: good luck Hun! 
Mighty mum, I'm glad that baby is still ok, we've pretty much all had bleeding on here but i know it's very scary, enjoy your travels! 
Heart how's Tim now? How are you? 
Pink :hugs: yes I can imagine that's irritating!
Kat that's great you carried on yoga, i just got so lightheaded and heartburn constantly doing all the bending down stuff!
I'm up because of breathlessness!
Lol kat, just seen your post, that's why I can no longer yoga :haha: so I'm pretty much nearly 10 inches bigger than you haha. I was tutoring someone yesterday and their mum said she was bigger than me at my stage - maybe she wasn't if she could go back and measure! I think 
Pad and mrs kg might beat or equal me by 33 weeks though. We'll see!


----------



## heart tree

Fili I'm ok. Tim has a long road to recovery. It's going to be a while before he can really help with the baby. Longer than he expected. My step-mother is coming on Friday to give me some relief.

I'm so excited you are so far along! Only a few short weeks left before you meet Memo! I think of you often when I think about having a second child. Delilah is such a handful, I can't imagine wanting to try for a second right away. Not to mention, I can't imagine finding the time to actually have sex! I'll be curious to see if you still feel the same way once you are caring for your baby. People do it all the time. I just can't imagine it for myself.

Abi, I see you on here. Any news?


----------



## tuckie27

Got my first dose of the cervical ripening medicine inserted around 6:30pm. Dr N is going to come back around 10:30pm and give me another vaginally inserted dose and then an oral dose another 4 hours after that. He says its possible I could start contracting or my water could break before we start pitocin. So far, its been 3 hours since the first dose and ive just felt sporadic contractions but nothing steady has started yet. There's a lady in the room next to mine screaming bloody hell...scaring me!


----------



## Abi 2012

hey heart, thanks for asking im just being nosy! lol there still coming but still not strong they were coming quote strong last night and it made me sick! twice! :( went to bed about 12:30 last night thought i needed the rest (being wise?) lol having niggly pains atm nothing major gonna walk to the shop after taking josh to school walking is supposed to help! it helped with josh lol so maybe today will be the day, maybe not, we will just have to wait and see! im not gonna go to hosp unless either waters break or contractions are so strong i cant breathe threw them, dont particularly fancy another night in for no reason... xxx

tuckie- oooh wont be long now hun ill be watching and waiting on your news, and perhaps we will have our babes on the same day! thinking of you sweetie xxx

pink- sorry about everyone text ect.. its very annoying isnt it! dont worry baby will be here very soon im sure! xx much love and hugs to you!

everyone else- thanks for your nice words and comfort its been a tiring few days but ill get there in the end! just gonna take it as it comes now!hope your all very well sending love too you all xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- hope things pick up again hun :)

Pink- I totally relate to being annoyed with the texts and voicemails asking 'did you have her yet?' 'Where is she?!?', etc. I just told my OH the other day that one of the most annoying things about going overdue is the nonstop texts from people asking what's going on! Ugh, I hope things pick up for you as well. Let us know if you get checked tomorrow :)


----------



## tuckie27

Dr just gave me another dose vaginally about an hour ago. He said its doing its job! My cervix is softer and I'm 80% effaced now. Still not dilated but he's happy with where we're at so far :thumbup: contractions got really strong and regular the last hour. Ouch! I had a cluster of a bunch in a row and the RN was worried they might have to give me a shot to stop them, but luckily they're every 2-3 minutes now. I feel like things are really picking up now ladies!!! They will check me again at 2:30am. I hope all these contractions mean my cervix will be dilated at my next check! Will update when I get chances!


----------



## Abi 2012

tuckie- oooh!!! dont worry too much if ur not that dilated... its still doing what its supposed to be if your contracting! andd you can all of a sudden dilate very quickly. just wait till ur waters break! it will get very intense! :( but dont worry you baby is gonna be here very soon! :D :happydance:


----------



## sara1

Tuckie- thinking of you dear!! Sounds like you're progressing quickly. Soon you'll have Bay in your arms. 

Pink- congrats on reaching your edd- in now sending eviction vibes to your LO. Hang in there!

Rap- Fabulous news about your harmony results!!!!! You've got a healthy rainbow cooking in there:) 

Mighty- I'm very relieved to hear everything looks ok despite the bleed. Try to take it easy.

Hi to everyone! I'm feeding and updating on my phone. More later.


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck tuckie thinking of you and soooo excited!


----------



## padbrat

OMG OMG OMG... Tuckie it is happening!!! Soon she will be here..

And Abi! Can't believe you are walking to the shops so cool and calm! I would be at home bricking it! 

Pink I am hoping the MW will give you a sweep and get you going... though it sounds from what others have said that you could be doing it all on your own.

Mighty so pleased all is well with baby! What a worry... I hope you get there soon x

Bumpy awww bless lil Alfie. Silent colic sounds awful for him.

Hey Heart... sending quick healing vibes to Tim

Sara seeing your ava makes me smile every time

Kat I cannot imagine you waddling anywhere! You look amazing! Me however .... I am waddling already!

Fili I will lay money that I will beat ya on the waist front! Am having strangers ask me already... and am only 17 wks! I even asked the MW if I was too big.... she laughed at me! Doesn't help that Hubby keeps calling me a manatee!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

haha pad! i walked for hours when i was in early labour with josh, i know what to expect im not to worried till my waters break then ill be worrying... xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi everyone, I thought I'd drop in for a quick look and couldn't believe that just and Sara have had their babies, and to little smashers they are too... I rarely come on bnb now...it's amazing how quickly time flies..
Afm I had a second course of ivf a few weeks ago and only got 2 eggs none of which fertilised, a shock compared to the 6 I got on my first attempt in July..... I am also at the moment contending with the news that I had experienced a drug error during my last ivf..the 2 viable chromosomally normal eggs were transferred in July, however my chemist had accidentally given me 10 suppositories which should be given rectally an anti inflammatory drug used for ulcerative colon disease... I had unwittingly been giving it to myself vaginally as it had said cyclogest on the box, I'm still rocked by the whole thing and feel that I'll never get this rainbow baby,... Of course it's hard to say that the ivf would have worked but we gave it the best chance possible and this has happened.....I only discovered this the night before my egg collection a few weeks ago as I was checking they were still in date to use again.
So we are going to try naturally now, I hope and pray ill be on this forum next year, my dream of getting pregnant in 2012 is now over... SOrry to bring in my depressing story, I suppose what I want to get across here would be to always check the drug you are giving is what it should be....


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck tuckie can't wait to meet your rainbow x

Abi I hope your not going to have false labour for ages :hugs: 

Mighty how scary :hugs:

Pad me an you can both be chunks (hubby's name for me) I've put on 26lbs already :wacko: 

:hugs: Mandy I pray 2013 makes all your dreams come true x


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi Mandy good to see you I remember you from a while back. So sorry that your dreams did not come true in 2012 but I'm praying 2013 is YOUR year honey.

Take a look at the front page of this thread, so many lovely rainbow babies have now been born and I think I speak for everyone when I say most of us thought it would never work out. I'm sat here cuddling my gorgeous rainbow son who is now nearly three months old and I hope some luck comes your way very very soon xxx


----------



## tuckie27

I just got the epidural. The contractions were getting really painful and were 1 1/2 mins-2 mins apart. The relief you feel between contractions is unbelievable. When they were coming one on top of the other, I was in tears. I think that's the down side of induction...the contractions are crazy. I didn't think the ripening drug would be doing so much to kick start this labor already. Dr N said it could in some people but I assumed it wouldn't for me. Anyways, I'm pretty numb now. The epidural felt weird. I really dislike the night nurse I got. She's pushy and doesn't listen. She's off in 4 hours. Good riddance. Going to try to rest...maybe I can sleep through the rest of her shift and avoid her altogether :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mandy! Long time no see... so sorry that this round didn't get the results you hoped for... whats the next plan?

Like Bumpy says... 2012 is almost over... bring on 2013 and lots of luck xxxx

TUCKIE OMG you are in full labour! I dread the epidural... did it hurt putting it in? I hope you can get some sleep... pah to bloody miserable nurse!


----------



## LeeC

Hey my lovelies.

First of all, thank you for all your well wishes and concern. I bloody love my BnB friends. It's been a difficult couple of weeks but will get into that when I have more time later and I am long overdue a catch up on here.

Good luck to Tuckie, Pink and Abi, awaiting baby news.


I have just been for my monthly check up and had a scan as wanted to check all was ok especially after a bad dose of flu and being put on antibiotics.

Anyway, great news, baby is well, growing and even gave us a wave, pic to follow. I can't frickin wait to meet this LO. Our 20 week anomoly scan is booked in for 18th December :)


----------



## LeeC

Lazy little baby was sleeping but managed to give us a wave lol...
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## padbrat

Oooo wow amazing piccie Lee! Your scan is the day after mine.. we really are preggo twinnos!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee - honey, awesome to see your scan pics. Thank you. I look forward to you being able to spend more time on here I've missed your updates and you have been in my thoughts. 
Mighty - good to see you. Sorry you had such a scare, I'm so pleased all is well. 
Mandy also I'm really sorry you had such an ordeal and were given such appalling advice. Thanks for sharing your story and I really hope you are back with us for the duration soon. 
Pink - people's texts drove me batty when I was overdue with my daughter. I felt like texting back saying "when I give birth it will be something I think is important enough to mention. It's not like I will forget to let you know." Hope it isn't too much longer.
Heart - sorry to hear Tim is still in a bad way. Hope your step mum is a good help. I had to smile at what you said about Fili's plans for back to back pregnancies as I wonder the same thing. It took me a full year to be able to contemplate doing it again. 
Bumpy it's good to see you and I hope they get Alfie's reflux sorted soon. I have heard its misery for babies and mums.
Embo good to see you too. I enjoy your Facebook updates. 
Pad, love that you are getting comments about your bump. Don't you just love it?
Tuckie - eeeeek!!! Hope you didn't stress too much about the screamer next door. Pleased you got the epidural in and it's doing its stuff. Pad I felt the same about epidurals too and didn't want one, hope I can go again without needing one. 
Fili - hope you are ok Hun! How's the sickness? Mine keeps returning in waves. 
MrsK - time for another bump pic please lady! Hope you got the crappy car business sorted. 
Abi, hope you are bearing up ok. Can't believe you are a week ahead of me and its all kicking off. I bet I don't get my baby for 6 weeks!
Kat, hope you are feeling more comfortable. 
Sticky, Fitzy, Melfy, hope you are all ok. 
Sorry to everybody I've forgotten, I'm always updating from my phone.
Afm - exhausted after 3 nights on the sofa but only one more to go. Mum is less stressed out today thank god, Edie has been much better after sleeping better so I'm ok. I'm also pleased as Mark finally got my pram out the garage and its apparently ok to use, he has even washed the mattress and stuff ready for baby. I'm really looking forward to getting my hospital bag packed. I weighed myself today, think I have put just short of 2 stone on which I can live with. My friend put 4 stone on with both her pregnancies. 
I think I'm dehydrated, my pee is almost purple. Anyone else had this? Am I drinking too much black currant?


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie! Omg your next post might be one where you have baby dribble all over the device you're using! So pleased things are moving! I'm excited for you, you've waited long enough!!!!

Mandy good to hear from you Hun, I am so sorry for what you've been through already, i can't imagine how you felt when you realised the drugs were wrong on top of everything else. It's just not fair at all :nope:. You will get there though I know it's very very hard to believe when you're going through it. Are you getting lots of support from hubby / family? I just know you're going to be on here posting 20 week scan pics sooner or later :hugs: 

Lee your scan pic made me so emotional, what a wonderful picture and 'landmark' for you :cloud9: :cry: :cloud9: 

Pad we are fellow manatees!! :haha: 

Abi keep us posted!! 

Heart I am willing Tim to get better as soon as for you, it must be really tough ATM, I'm glad your stepmother is coming to help out, you definitely need a break and time to yourself I suspect!! Any chance more pics of Deliliah!?

Mrs migg and heart, you're both so right, I saw my friend yesterday for lunch who is having a back to back pregnancy, she was absolutely drained and exhausted and she's going back to work full time next week!! And she had a c section. I am going to do it though I am a sucker for punishment 
Lol. Although I am just going to be so grateful if just Me-mo gets here safely!! :wacko:

Mrs mig I'm glad everyone is rested but I'm even happier you're going to get your bed back soon! My sickness is every day but mild and set off by smells. No vomiting for a few days now... Breathlessness is getting to me more now and I'm now banished to the spare room for snoring so loudly last night!I'm not sure about the purple pee lol!!


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- glad you checked in hun. We were all worried about you. Great news :)

Contractions have stayed around 1-3 minutes apart all night. The epidural was nice because it allowed me some light sleep for a few hours...as much as you can sleep with BP cuff tightening every 15 mins anyways. The first needle was the numbing and it stung a bit. The next needle didn't hurt going in but felt weird. I don't know how else to explain it :shrug: just a really weird feeling. I did get a shooting pain down my right hip and they just kept saying 'don't move' so I bared down. She said it was a nerve she hit. That doesn't happen to everyone apparently and honestly it was brief and worth it because the epi has given me a ton of relief. I felt it more on my right so they have been tilting me with pillows so the numbing stays equal on both sides. I think I will see Dr in next half hour and be checked for progress. FX I've dilated more. I'm thinking all those contractions had to do something!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Tuckie, Im so excited for you. Cant wait to hear when your baby girl is born, sounds like it wont be long. You summed up perfectly how it feels to be induced and how close and intense the contractions are, I was so close to tears aswell and couldnt believe how intense they were. Im so glad you've got relief from teh epidural. I'll keep checking in for updates.

Mandy, I often wonder how you are doing as I dont see you post on here. Honestly, if I can have my baby with as many problems as I have then anyone can. It WILL happen for you, as frustrating as this is taking you some time you will get there. Look where Lee is now aswell, cant believe how quickly your pregnancy is progressing Lee!
Thats tough that your IVF has been unsuccessful and by all means definetely keep trying naturally aswell. In the end it was the soy that worked for me and Im sure it was for Lee aswell. Just throw everything at it, you've nothing to lose. I cant wait to see you on here and announcing your news. 2013 is going to be the year for you Im sure. You really deserve this. I still cant believe that it is real and I actually have a baby. 

Hi to everyone else, the past 3 weeks have flew in for me, cant believe Emelia is almost 3 weeks old already and in the meantime teh last 3 weeks have seen so many of you ladies get so close now to your due dates, it really is exciting times.


----------



## sara1

Wow Tuckie- I can't believe you're updating in full labour! Your almost there! Will be stalking for updates

Mandy- I'm so sorry to hear that you've had trouble with IVF- having them screw up your drugs must have made you livid. You'll be a nine month regular in here soon, Fx for 2013! 

Lee- good to see you girl! Hope everything's ok. Lovely pic of your sleepy LO.

Pad- My epidural didn't hurt at all... little pinch when they gave met he local and then, like Tuckie said it 'felt weird' but not painful... The relief was bliss!


----------



## hopeful23456

stalking for tuckie updates!

Lee - love the scan pic and glad you are back


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, I pop in and it is all happening here! What detailed updates, tuckie! Wishing you an amazing delivery. Soon you will be a Mummy!!!

Lee, I love your scan pic. I'm going out on a limb and guessing girl with those lovely delicate features.

Xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, glad your doing ok. Such a lovely scan picture aswell. Im going to guess a girl for you aswell. Im sure you said that your staying team yellow aswell didnt you?

MrsM, definetely make a start on that hospital bag, look how many of us have went early.


----------



## LeeC

We were asked if we wanted to know the gender today and it was so hard to resist, not sure I will hold out on Team Yellow as I think it could be a lovely Xmas surprise, we will see, have 3 weeks to decide.How are you doing Just. How is the lovely Emilia? x

Tuckie, thinking about you x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Wow Lee - I can't believe you're 16 weeks already!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Lambs. I am 17 weeks tomorrow, eeek, how did that happen.

How are you doing?


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm great thanks. Absolutely loving every day with my little sausage, even though she's just dribbled some milky gunge onto my shoulder. She's amazing. :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Awww Lambs, bet you are loving every minute and I can't believe the lovely Lorelei is nearly 3 months, time passes by so quickly x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im doing fine Lee and Emelia is doing great. She's piling on the weight now. 6lbs 7 oz at birth and then dropped to 6lbs 2oz. She got weighed yesterday and gained 9 1/2 oz so a grand weight of 6lbs 11 1/2 now. She's such a guzzler with her bottles and easy to see how they grow so fast just eating and sleeping constantly.

It is very hard to resist finding out as you say, although Im glad I stayed team yellow cos it was very exciting in labour.But my friend is finding out this Friday what she is having and I cant wait to find out as its just as exciting really.

I turned up at the MOT clinic at Wishaw last Wednesday and I got my appointment wrong. It was meant to be 19th December. Anyway I seen Elaine who was really happy to see Emelia. They said that when I didnt show up for my appointment the week before they knew it wasnt like me, they then checked the system and couldnt believe that Id had my baby. I handed chocs and biscuits in to them anyway so it wasnt a wasted visit. I cant thank them enough for my treatment. I hope you still feel that your being well looked after by them x


----------



## tuckie27

Was only 2cm so he broke my water an hour or so ago. Having some issues with the epidural cause only my right side is really numb. My left keeps fading off. I guess this happens I some people. Contractions are still about 2 mins apart.


----------



## LeeC

Tuckie you are a superstar updating on here in full blown labour, you are going to be a mummy very very soon xxx.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Tuckie,
Thank you for all the updates. If you get another nurse you don't like, you can request another. They specifically told us to go the head nurse and say that the nurse assigned to us is not working for us, if she is not. We were also advised to say what we want in our nurse.

It should not be too much longer. Thanks for all the info on the epidural. How are you feeling now? Will stalk for updates all day until Bay is here. Soooooo excited for you hon!!!

Fili,
Hanging upside down during yoga is not okay for a lot of people. You can still do seated poses and standing poses if you want to in order to open up your hips for childbirth. An extra 10" would certainly make things much more difficult. I am having a hard time maneuvering around my bump as is.
Sounds like Pad might surpass you.

Pad,
Hahaha, you make me laugh.
Can't believe hubby is calling you a manatee. 

Lee,
Love the scan pics. Looks like your LO is doing great.

Heart,
Sorry Tim's recovery is going so slow and you have to manage all. Thank goodness your step-mom is coming soon.

MissMigg,
Sorry you are so exhausted, but happy your mom has chilled out a bit. Yay for Mark getting everything ready. When are your pro bump shots. I had DH take some topless ones (I covered with my arms) yesterday for our memories.
Time to quit drinking that tea hon and up the water.

AFM,
I am thrilled that I went to the bathroom like a normal person and did not bleed! Oh, the small joys in life.
Besides this, for the last 2 days I have had small gushes of fluid that wet my panties. After examining and Googling, I believe it is a crazy amt of discharge that might be including bits of my mucus plug. It is milky, so don't think it is amniotic fluid leaking. Keeping an eye on it. DH and I even smelled it. Smells like nothing, but I read that amniotic fluid is more like water. This is more milky than that.


----------



## filipenko32

So exciting kat! It's going to be raining rainbow babies on here very soon!! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Kat! Not much longer for you by the sound of it! Yes I'm laying off the tea today and drinking lots of water. I'm having the photos taken on Monday! How exciting!
Tuckie I love that you are keeping us posted, it will be great for you to tell Baylyn in years to come that she had ladies on both sides of the Atlantic cheering on her arrival into the world!!


----------



## heart tree

Tuckie, you are doing great! So excited for you! I hope the pain isn't too bad.

Kat, sounds like the start of something!

Lee, I LOVE your pic! Wow!


----------



## Mrskg

Tuckie I hope when I wake up in the morning you've posted some great news :thumbup: 

Lee loving your pic I'm guessing team :pink:

Kat sounds promising x

Mrsmig I will post a pic tomorrow :thumbup: I'm def blooming now x one of my elderly clients keeps asking if I'm sure there's not 2 in there :rofl: 

Can't wait till fri get a sneak peek at baby again will be first scan I've looked forward too x


----------



## heart tree

Just saw your FB page Tuckie! Congrats babe! She is beautiful. Welcome to mommyhood. Can't wait for the update! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

First thing I thought about when I woke up with preggo insomnia was I bet tuckie has had her baby!! And she has!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :drunk: :wine: can't wait for update and pics!


----------



## tuckie27

I had Baylyn Rose at 12:55pm today after an emergency c section. I will tell you all about it in my birth story later, but it got really scary & I'm just amazed and in awe that we're both doing okay. She's more beautiful than we ever could have imagined. She's already a big boob sucker but we are far from perfecting the latch. I'm very in & out of it & exhausted. I'll try to update when I can. Right now I can barely keep my eyes open.

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/22C7E1E0-C3F5-4705-86B7-9F2867B2498D-1882-0000014FFBD03BA9.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/CAFFBE32-35A6-4495-AA0B-F4C839818983-1882-00000150A7834B92.jpg


----------



## heart tree

What a little love she is :cloud9: 

It sounds like you went through quite an ordeal. I'm relieved everyone is safe and sound. It doesn't matter how she got here. It only matters that she is here. Enjoy every second. You'll get the latch. It's harder than anyone ever lets on.

Get lots of rest so you can heal. Looking forward to your birth story when you have some time. Very excited for you!


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations tuckie she is beautiful xx


----------



## KatM

OMG!!!! Congrats Mommy!!!! Love her. She is so wonderful.


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats tuckie welcome to mummy hood! She looks quite big(?) and absolutely adorable!!!!! Bet you can't stop looking at her!

Sorry to hear about the delivery, rest up lots and update us when u can. Well done!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats tuckie! She is gorgeous! Yeah, rest up. C section recovery is pretty tough for a couple days.


----------



## LeeC

Congratulations Tuckie. She is adorable, you must be so proud.

Hope you recover quickly, make sure to get lots of rest and take care x.


----------



## Abi 2012

omg tuckie, i have just woken up and read through u did great hun congrats she is beautiful! so proud of you!!! sounds like it was a bit traumatic though sorry you had to go through the scary part but you both doing well so thats all that matters right? :) so so happy for you!

noah is being a pain in the bum sorry i havent posted for a while, i had another hospital trip last night, i thought my waters had gone, turns out, (sorry tmi) i must have wet myself! :( still having stronger but not intense contractions there closer but still irregular! just fed up and feeling drained rght now! :( wish he would either show his face or stop the contractions!


----------



## pink80

Congratulations Tuckie - she's beautiful :cloud9: Sorry the birth wasn't ideal, but you are both safe and sound, and that's what's important :hugs:

Afm - nothing to report, midwife wouldn't examine me - got my sweep booked for next week, still getting period cramps on and off and lots of mucusy discharge but thats all. I've got a cold though - really sore throat and bunged up sinuses :(


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats tuckie she is beautiful x

:hugs: abi & pink x


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks hun much appiciated right now i could do with lots of :hugs: ... xx


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations tuckie. She's absolutely beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie amazing news!! Well done and congratulations she is perfect. 
Abi it sounds like you had a night of it. Big hugs.


----------



## filipenko32

Tuckie I am soooo happy for you!!! She is just beautiful! I just showed my husband your pictures and he went a bit dewy eyed! :cloud9: congratulations Hun xxx


----------



## Raptasaur

Tuckie wow! She is a sweetheart and looks so big!! I hope you recover quickly from your labour - it's such a scare when they redlight you I know. But she's here safe and sound. Huge congratulations xxx

Lee so glad to see you back. Gorgeous scan pic, really clear. You will recognise that profile for ever more. Have you felt any movements yet?

Abi and Pink hoping things get going for you both soon. The waiting is so tiring when you're so uncomfortable :hugs:

Mrs Kg enjoy your scan tomorrow!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all having a good week.

I am 13 weeks today so officially second tri. Part of me still doesn't believe it. I told my mam and my little brother yesterday but finding it hard to finally come out of the woodwork about it. I've got lots of people to tell but am feeling strangely reluctant to share. They told me at my last scan that the placenta is at the front which I understand means you don't feel the baby as much. Has anyone else got this? Just wondered when you felt first kicks etc. Still waiting for bloody ms to take a hike too. What a whinger I am this morning!! Will try to dig deep and be more positive I promise. It's like I have the worst PMS today.....Ooh I'm a peach!!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Tuckie, congratulations to you, Bay is absolutely beautiful. They really are little miracles arent they and when you see them you just cant believe how they ever fitted inside. Sounds like you had an ordeal but the main thing is that both of you are fine and safe. I look forward to hearing your birth story and what weight Bay was, she does look big but pictures can be deceiving I know.

Rap, I too was scared to tell people but we announced it at 13 weeks aswell and it was lovely to see how happy people were for us. I too had an anterior placenta at the front and didnt feel movement until exactly 22 weeks when it felt like bubbles bursting in my stomach. When I delivered the placenta my husband seen it and said that it was huge about the size of a supermarket carrier bag so no wonder it affects you feeling movement. In the end though I did still get mighty strong punches and kicks which were reassuring.

Abi, I still think with the signs that your getting that you will have Noah early. Ive heard of others being told that they must have wet themselves but it did turn out to be thei waters that broke. When mines went it was clear to start off with and then it was pink waters that just kept coming and flooding out so there was no mistaking it. I hope things do progress for you as it sounds like your in limbo land right now. 

Pink, you've got to be next surely, just shows you that you've went full term in teh end even after losing parts of your mucous plug.
Then Kat, MrsM and Fili (not sure if I got the order right) but I cant wait to see more babies arrive.


----------



## sara1

Congratulations Tuckie!!!!!!!! Welcome to the world Beautiful Bay! 
Sound like you had a rough time of it but you're both safe and sound now. Take it as easy as you can, the first few days after a section are a bit rough. :hugs:

Rapt- great news on 2nd tri!! I had an anterior placenta as well and began feeling movement around 20 weeks. 

Abi- you must be getting frustrated:( try to get some rest.


----------



## melfy77

Tuckie: Massive congrats!!! She's lovely:cloud9: Can't wait to see more pics. And really happy you're both doing ok. Take care of yourself:hugs:

We're heading to Ontario tomorrow morning for the weekend. We have a wedding. Got myself a nice pair of maternity pants and shirt to wear for the occasion. I also had a nice pair of shoes, but i cannot find them to save my life:shrug: Maybe my cats ate them, who knows, cats are little devils when they want to:haha:

Hopefully more babies will be there when I get back on sunday night:winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Rapt my placenta is at the front and I didn't really feel much at all until roughly 23 weeks! Now he kicks me 24/7 and I love it but not when it's in the ribs and cervix at the same time lol! I just felt flutters before then but very infrequently. There was someone else on here who had a front placenta too and they felt kicks much much earlier so it depends on how front it is maybe!?!?


----------



## filipenko32

Am I really third in line now after pink and Abi!?! Eeeeeek! 6 weeks left :shock:

Melfy have a good time!!

Rapt I think we were all like that to some degree, my hubs announced it on fb after my 12 week scan!! 

Pink Abi - hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Fili I think your 4th mrsmig is before you? Madness doesnt seem that long you got bfp x let it rain rainbows xxxx oh an what about kat sorry to push you back down the line fili :haha: 

Happy 2nd tri rap xxx

Midwife went fine :thumbup: x


----------



## filipenko32

mrs kg I'm fifth I think! Then it's sticky, i know she's about 5 days behind me. Although who knows with these fickle babies choosing their own due dates lol! Glad your appt went well!

I'm off out for a meal with 6 of my uni friends tonight! Can't wait! We've booked a lovely pub in Buckinghamshire https://www.grouseandale.com/ we are going to have a giggle!!

Can't believe I am going to be 34 weeks in 2 days!! :shock: after xmas 
he could come at anytime couldn't he?


----------



## Mrskg

Yay for being 5th fili can't wait till I'm closer in the line x enjoy your night out x I've got parents evening for my 14 yr old she's been having trouble with her art teacher I hate making a scene but going to have to get my point across somehow :wacko: last week she dropped to small pieces of paper out her folder an never noticed he shouted her back an shouted at her about self awareness...I mean come on this coming form a man who uses a barbie ruler :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mrs kg, are u going in :gun: blazing! Or will you be calm and subtly mention his Barbie ruler :rofl:


----------



## sticky_wishes

Im after Fili!!! :Woohoo: makes me 6th?? :yipee:

Tuckie, Huge congratulations on the birth of beautiful Bay! So pleased you have your rainbow in your arms! Gorgeous little one too x

Congratulations on 2nd Tri Rap :thumbup: Hope ms stops soon. There were/are lots of anteriors on here but i cant think who? Mine is posterior and i know i seem to be in the minority on this thread. I felt bubbles from 15 weeks, a 'swimming fish' feeling from 16 weeks, and DH felt baby by 20 weeks. All very early. It is truly magical, i cant wait for you to feel it!x

33 weeks today, afternoon tiredness is kicking in zzzzzzzzzzz! Trying to get prepared for babies arrival, its all coming together...but the 'lists' flying around my head are INSANE! Slowly but surely driving myself crazy :wacko: Nesting has definately set in! Working up til 36 weeks, and ive planned a party at my house for tomorrow, baby shower on Sunday, christmas parties/outings and just crazily busy with christmas round the corner too. All good fun, January i have nothing planned for first 2 weeks before baby arrives...bliss!x


----------



## sticky_wishes

ooohhhh, just noticed.......im a HONEYDEW!!!!x


----------



## sara1

I think its: Pink, Kat, Abi, Mismig, Fili, Sticky... but remember girls you never know:) Just and I both had due dates after Pink and Tuckie... so go pack those bags


----------



## sara1

Oh, and new pics... I can't believe how much she's changed in just 2 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







photo (15).jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4









photo (16).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## filipenko32

Yay sticky!! Or I might be 6th you never know!!

Sara she is just gorgeousness! Have u organised home help yet? Hubs is organising people to come in and do washing, cleaning and ironing but I'm looking after me-mo, I just don't want there t be too many people here doing stuff when I feel like [email protected] or want to just lounge with baby iykwim not until we get a proper house anyway...


----------



## filipenko32

* there lol


----------



## cgav1424

Tuckie! Congratulations hon! Bay is beautiful. Even though things didn't go as planned, all that matters is you and your gorgeous daughter are safe and sound. I'm so happy for you! 

Sara - She is a doll!

Rapt - congrats on second tri! I was the same way announcing... I actually still haven't officially announced anything! Maybe after our anatomy scan on the 12th! 

Omg! A flood of rainbow babies coming up! I love it and am so excited for all of you! Also a tad bit jealous. I know I should be enjoying this as it will be my last pregnancy, but I feel like I've been pregnant forever already! I just want it to be May so I can meet my bubs! 

I haven't caught up properly... just enough to see the happy news. :) so :hi: to all you other lovely ladies!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol fili by the time I've climbed 4 flights of stairs I might not have the energy to go in :gun: blazing we'll see how his attitude is an go from there i think x luckily hubby not going or he'd prob end up in jail :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Rant! 

Hope I'm a better mum than my own mum! I have just called her (she never ever calls me and never has) and she shows absolute minimal interest in me or her grandchild to be, it's all about her, her social life and recent purchases :growlmad: she asks pertinent questions about baby and then answers with something about her recent purchase or delicious meal she just had. I am always fuming after I speak to her and have to speak to my sister to calm down but sister isn't answering her phone so you lovely ladies are getting my vent! You girls show more interest in my life than my mum has ever done! Grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## dextersmum

hi ladies do you mind if i join this thread. I have been lurking for the last month but haven't felt confident to join just in case (if you know what I mean) I have been on the rmc thread. A quick history of my last 2 years trying to become a mum, had mc nov 10 (8wks) then again march 11 (9wks) got pregnant in July 11 due April this year but my baby had to be born by emergency section at 28 wks due to placenta failure. He had down syndrome which we knew about and sadly he caught NEC and had to have a serious bowel operation and died at 54 days old on march 14th 2012, saddest day of my life and I miss him every day. I got pregnant again this May but had mc at 11 wks it was a triplet pregnancy and measured 2 weeks behind from the beginnng so had a D+C with that mc. I am now pregnant again and am having scans every 2 weeks at the moment and have been today for what should be my 10 wk 2 days scan and have been told baby is measuring 11 wks 2 days and every thing is as it should be so am keeping everything crossed that this is my rainbow and is the baby that I will be bringing home healthy and well.

Its great to read all the success stories on here and see all of the gorgeous babies that have recently been born


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations dextersm (my pad won't write your username annoyingly!) that's wonderful news about this pregnancy! You must be over the moon, please join us, the ladies are so lovely on here. Sounds like you're a success story in the making too. :wohoo:


----------



## Abi 2012

dextersmum- wow you have been through some tough times hun! brought a tear to my eye.. literally sorry bit unstable here right now but i really hope this is your rainbow baby sweetie you deserve it all the best for your pregnancy from me, glad you have come to the thread where we can all help you through the tough times! :hugs:

sara- she is beautiful, i just wanna give her a lovely cuddle :) 

pink- i know how u feel hun its draining isnt it! hopefully it wont be much longer for either of us! xx :hugs:

kat- how u doing hun? sounds like the start of something to me! :D xx

afm- feeling draned still, im an emotional wreck! i dont even know why, the waiting continues! the emotions get worse! :( but anyway i hope everyone is doing great! sending love to you all coz im in a soppy mood! lol xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

welcome dex! you have been through alot, happy to see you here with a rainbow on the way :hugs:

fili - that's frustrating about your mom :hugs: i wonder why she's like that? some people are just selfish. 
DH's dad has rarely been a part of his life in years and now lives in FL. DH called him to tell him he's a grandpa and he didn't seem to care at all, didn't congratulate DH, and actually brought up something from the past he was still mad about and then DH got off the phone with him. he's never seen the babies and hasn't called us at all for way over a year. DH is his only child.
he's never given us anything but a generic holiday card that they send to everyone
some people make me so angry


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hopeful :hugs: yeah I think I just have to really accept what she's like lol after so many years I should. Your poor dh though, and you! Bet he's not going to be like that with his son and daughter. Xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Tuckie, congratulations, Baylyn is adorable

Sara, how lovely is she?

dextersmum, welcome and hope things continue well for you

All the ladies due imminently, good luck! I'm already crapping myself as we are nearly in December...the end of 2012 and near the start of 2013....the year my life will change forever!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Sara, Eva is absolutely beautiful, its amazing how quick they change in two weeks isnt it. Its looking at pictures that makes me realise how fast they change. I feel that emelia is really becoming a little person now with her own features instead of jus a squashed up newborn. Even their little heads change shape and become more rounded. You've got to just love them as they are so amazing.

Fili, that sucks about your mum. Its ahsame that she is that way. Im so close to my mum and cant imagine it any other way but I guess if you've always experienced your mum that way then you dont know her any differently. Its good that you and your sister sound close and have each other. Some people are just quite selfish and do turn everything back to themselves. thats like some of my work colleagues, they crack me up listening to them all day long all about them. 

DextersMum, :hugs: to you. You have been through so much. Im so sorry for your losses, I cant even imagine how that felt to lose your son thats really awful. This part of the forum is amazing for support, we all know exactly how hard it is and even through pregnancy it is such an anxious time. I worried every single day that it was going to go wrong and now I cannot believe I actually have a real life baby, I have to pinch myself. Now I look back and think that I could have saved myself a whole lot of worry and tears and just tried to relax a bit more. Are you on any treatment or had tests done?
Some people on here have just had really bad luck and success after several losses whilst others like myself tests did reveal problems and with teh right treatment a successful pregnancy is possible.
Congratulations on this pregnancy and best of luck to you x


----------



## LeeC

Holly. I'm with you. Crapping myself too.... Our lives are gonna change forever, I am crying typing that. Damn hormones!!!!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Fili, I have to agree with the others: some people are so selfish. I don't think they even realise that they are doing it, sadly they are just so wrapped up in their own lives.
My older sister is the same, I was home last week and I think you know I had an emergency with one of my dogs having a fit, she was kind enough to help me take him to her vets and then I went to her house for an hour. Bear in mind I haven't seen her in nearly a year and haven't spoken to her since April. She didn't ask me one thing about this pregnancy, didn't congratulate me either, despite knowing that I have had numerous losses in the past and how I have struggled.
Anyway, I don't even think she realises it tbh, she didn't even mention our new baby nephew. Like I say just so wrapped up in their own existence. I try not to let it bother me so much these days though. I don't think there is any malice intended, sadly just the way they are x.


----------



## hopeful23456

your lives are going to change SOOOO much girls! and you don't have to worry anymore about not ever having kids!!!


----------



## LeeC

Hopeful, pass me the tissues lol... I was just thinking about that the other day. I have spent so many years going through this heartache and looking for answers, as have so many of us on this thread. I just can't believe that I can hopefully put this awful chapter of my life behind me and although I will never forget and I am a changed person, I feel perhaps I can soon start to move on. x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Tuckie,
How are you doing hon. I know you have been reading our congrats, so that let's me know you are okay enough. Speedy recovery. Please post more pics when you can. Baylyn is a doll!!!

Rap,
Congrats on 2nd tri! I have a posterior placenta and did not acknowledge movement for over 22 weeks.

Sara,
She is gorgeous! Yes, you got the order correct on EDD.

Fili,
How about my in-laws? DH is their only surviving son and they stole $35K from him that his brother willed to him. They only just sent us a check for $2K+ because he told them they could not stay with us when the baby is born and did not know if he would allow them to see Grey.
My sister NEVER acknowledged the loss of my beloved puppy or my MCs. I basically stopped speaking to her after that and have shared nothing of this pregnancy with her nor will I. She has never asked me a thing. Just because they are family, doesn't mean they are not selfish assholes.

Dextersmum,
Congrats on your BFP!!!! I pray, pray, pray that this is your forever baby. You have been through so much. You are in a good place with very supportive ladies.

Abi,
Are you still getting contractions hon? Did your uterus calm? Status update please. Of course you are an emotional wreck... you thought you were having your baby and now you are joining me back in the waiting game. Sucks!

Hopeful,
Thanks for the awareness that we will all be so busy with our babies to care about our stupid, petty families.

Cgav,
Catch up when you can.

Pink,
Any news?

Pad,
How are you hon?

Lee,
My sister is very similar. I no longer want her in my life.

AFM,
I am claiming #2 in line (unless Abi goes early). I've waited too long to be nudged out, LOL. 

Think I am FINALLY getting BH, but not sure. Feels like everything tightens every time I stand up and then loosens when I lay down. Nothing else to report. So far no gushes or mucus plug sightings today, but it is only 11am my time.


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome dextersmum x so sorry for your losses x

Fili :hugs: 

Lee your post made me :cry: I'm so happy that you will feel ready to move on to the best chapter of your life x wanted to write more but can't see for tears away to compose myself.....blooody hormones :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Haha MrsKG, you set me off again, I hear Kleenex took more staff on since we all got pregnant lol x

Edit: Hope parents evening is/was ok and good luck with the art teacher, sounds like a bit of an eejet to me !!!


----------



## Mrskg

I'm back went on fb for 5 to sort myself out lol @Kleenex x

Parents evening was great x he seems like an arrogant get! I said I believe you and m don't get on too well an he said oh is that what's she's told you! Bearing in mind the confrontation was reported to guidance as she wanted to move class x anyway he spoke himself out of It by saying m wasn't keen on the project they were doing an so they clashed m decided to agree so not much I could say to that! she says they have got on better this wk x it s not just her he picks on it's quite a few so will just have to keep an eye on it x


----------



## padbrat

Oooooo wow Tuckie! Bay is gorgeous! Well done you chick! Sorry it turned into what sounds like a bit of a trauma... but you both made it through and she is so worth it xxx

Sara Eva has changed so much in 2 weeks... Just we need more Emeila piccies!

Fili... yup we can be manatee buds... My Husband says he calls me that cos manatees are fat and stinky... I guess the first tri wind and indigestion has followed me to 2nd tri! Hehhee

Kat check you out with your topless piccies! I have to say I am really surprised at the way my Husband has reacted to me.. it seems he finds me even more attractive pregnant... can't understand it myself... but hey, he loves me... and loves the baby even more x

Lee... my preggo twino happy onion chick!! 

MrsK good for you .. bloomin teachers.. don't they know not to mess with a pregnant woman!!

MrsM hope you are feeling more rested... no more sofas OK!

Hey Hopeful... Lee, Kat... families... PITA!

Hey Cgav! Hope you are well.

Pink and Abi you both must be exhausted already... hope the babies hurry up for you both xx

Hey Dexters.. welcome to PARL finally hun!

Hey Rap... I have been told that my placenta is posterior. Are you with Fetal Medicine yet? Which Consultant do you have?

Holly... totally crapping it with you!

OK ladies something really odd has happened... I seem to have got furry!!!!!! My face and tummy now have a coating of fine downy hair... WTF????? I have a ball to go to... I cannot go rocking a furry face and as well as a dress that barely does up!! Oooo yes, the dress that fitted fine at the weekend ... now on Wed my Hubby struggles to do the zip up... HOW HOW HOW can I have grown that much in 3 days???????


----------



## KatM

Pad,
I am Asian and essentially hairless on my body, but even I noticed a downy covering on my tummy. Plus my armpits even sprouted out some additional hairs. It's normal hon. The hair shedding process ceases, so it is great for the hair on our head, but not on the body. Just razor it or wax.
Wow, it sounds like you are really blooming. I am shocked at how much DH likes my pregnant body too. He used to love my tight and toned body, but seems to love my big boobs, belly and butt just as much. I am happy your DH feels the same way.

I know you don't want to buy a new dress for the weekend, but if you aren't comfy you might just have to. You can buy a very stretchy one that you can rock the whole holiday season and feel good in.


----------



## LeeC

Dextersmum. So glad you feel ready to join us here now. You know how happy I am for you x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't remember everything I've read! 
Welcome Dextersmum- so very sorry to hear your story and wishing you all the very best. I hope you are with us for the long haul, I'm sure you are. 
MrsK - that teacher sounds a moron. 
Rap - yay!! Happy 2nd tri!!
Fili - mothers. Mine can be wonderful but sometimes I wonder why she can't be more supportive or empathetic. 
Pad - like Kat I hardly have any body hair but at one point I thought I was growing a pelt on my stomach. It's very fine and downy though. As a beauty therapist my advice is not to wax - it's hormonal and unlikely to remain there if you leave alone. If you wax you stimulate growth in the follicle which can have a permanent effect. 
Sara she has changed loads! She is gorgeous. 
I can't believe I'm 4th up! I actually thought I was going into labour earlier tonight, I had the most horrific pain in my cervix. I have had quite a few random pains throughout the afternoon just where baby is moving about but the movements feel really uncomfortable. I think I've got a sharp little elbow digging in me, but this pain in my cervix took my breath away and had me doubled up in pain for about 30 seconds. If I hadn't been in labour before and know what a contraction feels like (though I can't remember, the mind is a great thing) I would have thought it was the start of something. It's maybe just everything dropping but my word it really hurt. Back in my own bed tonight!


----------



## fitzy79

Huge congrats Tuckie...beautiful Baby girl! 

Rap, I have anterior placenta but def felt first flutters at bang on 18 weeks...for me it was just like sensations at first. Now Itsy moves away all day long but don't get many very hard kicks which is prob a good thing! The school choir were practicing for their carol concert today and I went in to listen...Baby was having a little dance party!! 

Right, skipped lots of pages so back to read up!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your kind words ladies :hugs: 
Will write up my catch up tomorrow as tired from meeting up with my friends. Mrs kg glad yu said something he sounds awful


----------



## Abi 2012

oh think my pains are getting strronger! gonna wait till morning see iff there still coming if i can! 

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :wave: I've got a free moment to catch up a bit. I haven't even begun my birth story yet. It was pretty traumatic & scary (but with a happy ending!) but I still don't want to scare anyone so I will likely post it in my journal with a disclaimer at some point and then those that want to read it can. Anyways, Baylyn is doing great. She's got quite a suck on her, ouch! She even had a suck blister on her hand from sucking on her hand in the womb! My left nipple was bleeding after our feeding this morning but I met with the lactation consultant for several feedings today and we're now doing much better. We're using a nipple shield which helps some but mostly our latch was all wrong. I did 2 latches tonight without the consultant and I think we did pretty well. OH has been a tremendous help. I only first got out of bed this afternoon and it was just to the bathroom and it hurt sooo bad. The incision area burns and I feel pain every time I move positions in bed. Dr wanted to get me up though and get rid of the catheter so I guess it's progress. OH has had to pick up a lot of slack since I'm bed ridden. He's changed all the diapers and is running around getting stuff for Bay and I and does skin to skin with her as well. I'm soo grateful he's so involved already. We're both absolutely smitten with her. We've been takin turns and sleeping in little blocks here and there. We're pretty exhausted but learning lots along the way. We had a lot of visitors today and she's been fussy tonight. I think it was a lot of stimulation for her. Anyways, that's the latest. I'll post some more pics soon :) hope all you ladies are doing well. Will get caught up eventually!


----------



## filipenko32

Aww tuckie I'm so happy for you. It sounds like an ordeal though, thanks for considering us when writing your birth story, I for one will read it though! Good luck with the bf too. Hope you feel better really soon and three cheers for OH xxx

Abi what are the pains like Hun? How far apart are the contractions now? :hugs: I hope baby arrives soon eeeek! :yipee:

:hi: fitzy me-mo responds to music too it's funny isn't it?

Kat you're up 2nd :yipee: i feel like all our rainbow pregnancies are going so quickly!

Lee how you feeling now hun? Are you at the blooming stage do you think? Look how much your pregnancy is racing on too. What you said to comfort me made me sad for you, people ey family or not!!

Pad are you going to post a bump pic? I'm going to post one today if i get round to it. I am furry too! That's a good word for it, extra warmth for the bambinos!

Mrs mig - your baby likes kicking you where it hurts lol! I winced at your post - I could imagine and it made me cross my legs!! Miglet behave for mummy!! How was your own bed?! I have been turfed out into the spare room after being presented with recorded evidence of my snoring :haha: it was ok, missed hubs though :-( How many weeks were you when you went into labour last time? 

Had a fab time with my friends. Laughed so much that I couldn't hold down my food at one point and had to run to toilet to vom up the sticky toffee pud - not ideal eating circumstances for pregnancy! In other news I can't breathe properly :haha: me-mo is always in my ribs which tickles, and I wake up in the morning not to birds singing or hubs bringing me a lovely breakfast in bed but to... heaving and hurling retching sickness, acid reflux and heartburn! Nice!

Oh and sex dreams too!!!! But not all with my hubs either but with men I know as friends!!! :shock: this might mean i'm deprived right? Can never face it though in waking life.... with my hubs i mean!! 

Uk girls - have you all had the whooping cough vaccine?


----------



## bumpyplease

Sara - Eva is really gorgeous a very beautiful baby you must be so proud! She's changed loads too! I look back at newborn pics of Alfie and he looks like a different baby!

Abi - how are the pains this morning I predict Noah will be in your arms by the end of the weekend - how exciting!

Mrskg - Barbie ruler :haha:

Mrsmig - that sounds painful how are you feeling today?

Kat - how you doing chick?

Fili - mothers eh, we don't choose them unfortunately! I have lots of issues with mine too unfortunately

Welcome dextersmum - you have really been through it I hope this is your forever rainbow baby Hun.

Lee, Pad I can't tell you how much it makes me smile to keep seeing your tickers go up and up I love it!!!

Pink - how u feeling today Hun? Lost any more plug?

Sara, Just, Tuckie - how are you new mummies holding up? Hope you are getting some sleep. Tuckie take it easy with your c sec although it is good advice to move about a bit as it really does make recovery quicker. Glad your hubby is being so helpful can't wait to see more pics!

AFM - my little man is 12 weeks old today (where has the time gone??!) and gas woken up with a stinking cold :0( he's sleeping upright in his chair at the mo and I've given him some calpol as he's only a week off 3 months so I thought it couldn't hurt but I hate feeling so helpless. Duvet day and tons of cuddles I think!!! Good idea anyway as it looks icy and freezing cold out there brrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you have issues with your mum too bumps. It is so cold isn't it!?!? I think it might snow for Christmas :xmas7: :yipee: i hope the calpol helps Alfie. How you feeling ATM?


----------



## Mrskg

Only got a min so quick post x scan went great she's still a she est weight 2lb 13oz :cloud9: get another peek at 34 weeks :happydance: an she's measuring 29w 5days! Maybe this will be my first bigger than 6lb odds ? X

Fili I asked about aspirin she said there's no set rule so 34 or 36 weeks fine to stop it's prob already done it's job an it's more a physiological thing about stopping it more than anything else x I've to get my scan at34 weeks an then stop it xxx

Pics to follow this aft x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Abi I hope baby comes along soon and stops hurting you! 
Tuckie I look forward to reading your birth story. Don't worry feeding gets lots easier I promise. 
Bumpy I hope Alfie is better soon. 
Mrs K can't wait to see pics!!
Fili I went into labour with Edie at 40+4, that was based on the due date I had at my scan which put me 6 days further along than the due date I had calculated by AF though I wasn't tracking ovulation if that makes any sense. So based on my dates she was more or less on time. I'm thinking Migglet will come along between the 2nd and the 5th of Jan. I haven't had any more of those horrible pains today. I was talking to my friend this morning who had her second baby in August and she was saying those kind of pains are extremely common second time round. My poor mum was all set to start packing my hospital bag, which incidentally I am going to do this weekend!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

MrsMigg,
Ouch with the crotch shots.

Tuckie,
So good to hear from you and know that you are doing okay, though in a lot of pain. I won't read your birth story until I have completed mine, even though I am very curious.
I am so happy that Bay is doing great and your rainbow baby is safely here. Good to hear that OH is being so helpful. It sounds very painful, but I encourage you to walk around to speed up the healing process.

Fili,
Sorry you got booted to the guest room. Happy you had a fab time with your gfs and laughed till you literally vomited. 
Hahaha over the sex dreams staring your men friends. Hilarious. If this makes you feel better, I literally had a sleepgasm dreaming that I was reporting on a man that could screw off his balls and produce mozzarella cheese. Then the reporter and I watched as his wife/gf gave him oral sex from underneath while cheese came out of him. Then he put a dildo in his butt and more cheese came out. I woke to contractions. Ummmm, very strange. I told DH who thought it was hilarious. I have had 2 sleepgasms, most likely because it is so damn hard to have them in real life now. I am still dtd with DH weekly though... he insists.

Bumpy,
Can't believe Alfie is 12 weeks!!! Just saw pics of him on the MARL thread. Adorable and so is your DD. Sorry he is ill =(.

AFM,
Nothing to report. I did not really feel anymore of what I assumed to be BH. I did, however, go to the bathroom a lot again yesterday, which felt great considering how backed up I have been. I also know this could be a sign my body is cleansing out. I swear I lost 5lbs of poop in the last 2 days. 
I am half hoping to go into labor and half hoping not to, so I can enjoy one last solo weekend with DH and wait till my Dr returns into town on Tuesday.


----------



## padbrat

Yay Tuckie! So great to hear from you.. looking forward to seeing Bay pics soon x

Fili.. OMG that is hysterical... laughing so hard you vommed?? Mwahahhahahaha!!

Hey Bumpy... OMG how is Alfie 12 weeks already??? Where did the time go? Hope the calpol helps x

Kat... you def have a poo thing going on! That is a whole loada crap!! I was laughing my head off at your dream! I thought I had weird dreams... but OMG that one takes the 'big cheese'!! mwahhahahahaa

MrsK yay! For a great scan! Roll on 34 wks!

MrsM... is this beyond good ol lightening crotch then? Thank heavens you are back in your own bed!

hey Lee .. are you having any of this yet? I need to see a bump shot soon chick!

Am so pleased I am not becoming a freakishly furry manatee.... thank you ladies xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This was way beyond lightening crotch! I think everything has dropped a little though. I haven't had such painful feelings today. In fact I haven't had as many movements today at all but I think baby is starting to run out of room. 
Kat that dream is hysterical. I also love that you can remember in such detail. I hope you get your last weekend and then baby comes along when your doctor is back. 
Pad, nothing to worry about at all with the hair! 
I have been having some of Kats problems actually in the bowel department, I must have gone 3 days without a bowel movement and today I thought I needed to go, and it was really painful and took forever. Then when I wiped the tissue was covered in blood and I think I have piles again :-(


----------



## KatM

Pad,
Glad MissMigg told you not to wax. Good info. It seems like we are all covered in fine fur.

MissMigg,
Way worse than lightening crotch! Ouch! Booooo for bloody piles. I actually bought those pile suppositories to shrink my internal piles before delivery. Dr said it was fine to use. I used them at night for 1 week. Think it really helped.

AFM,
Glad you ladies got a laugh out of my bizarre dream. At no time during my dream did I think what was happening was sexy. I have no idea why I had a sleepgasm. Apparently I have some disturbing cheese fetish.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- lmao @ your dream!!! Sounds like something I would have dreamt. Hope the pooping is a good sign for you :thumbup: 

MrsM- maybe its a sign for you too? :D

:wave: Pad, Bumpy, Fili :wave: 

Afm, posting a few pics of Bay. She's so stinkin adorable. I can't get enough of her! She was fussy last night and we barely slept a wink but lactation consultant says my milk will be coming in soon and she'll be more satisfied and sleep better. She wants to suck all the time so I got her to okay us to use the pacifier. We had one but didn't want to use it without taking to her since I didn't want to mess up the breastfeeding process. She said Bay & I are doing so well and both trying so hard and since Bay is really, really orally fixated and needs to suckle to soothe, we can use the pacifier. I got 3 hours of light sleep thanks to that! :happydance: Photos from this morning, as promised! 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/3015FE29-8AD8-4275-B703-B15D8202D94E-694-0000005BB3B7FA47.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/1BE3AAC8-BE5B-4312-B4C4-2210106D8A3B-694-0000005C0A5E071B.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/45B9FBC1-3293-40B4-9865-E70CA8FEFCA4-694-0000005C5AF37181.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She is absolutely flipping GORGEOUS!! What a scrumptious baby!!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
She is unbelievably YUMMY!!! I am beyond ecstatic for you Hon. Can't wait for my turn!

When do you get to go home?


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol kat- strange dream!

Tuckie- she is so beautiful! Can't believe she had a blister from sucking! Mine started on pacis and now don't use them as they suck their fingers and thumbs. 
How are you healing? It's nice to get the catheter out. 

Mrsm- glad the pain isn't bad anymore!

Lol about the fur pad! 

Hi everyone!


----------



## Embo78

Tuckie she is simply stunning :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

tuckie- she is stunning hun.. :) how are you feeling? 

mrs m- glad your pains have gone :)

kat- hope your ok hun :) 

hopeful- how are you darling ?

afm- so im 37 weeks tomorrow :D full term! yay i hope he hangs in there till atleast midnight tonight, im still getting lots of achy pains tightenings along with lower period cramps and lower achy back! im hoping he doesnt come today as i have my baby shower tonight and iff he decides tonight is the night im not gonna be able to go to my own baby shower lol, would be just like him to decide to come tonight since he has been such a pain the last week, also going to have a lovely cuddle with a friend of miines baby later this morning who was born on monday morning at 36+ 4 days he weighed a healthy 6lb 1 oz i cant wait now, all in all im ok dealing with the pain. it would be nice to have him tomorrow atleast then he will be classed as full term! :)
anyway ill keep you all updated and will add pickys of my baby shower when i can xxx


----------



## emz1987

Hi Everyone,

Havn't been on for a while now, Interenet has been down :(

Going to have a catch up 2day.

Tuckie- she is gorgeous!

Went for a private scan lastnite just to check everything was ok and its made me panic so much more. They told me I was only 8 weeks when I should be 8 weeks and 6 days as I had a scan last week and was 7 weeks and 6 days then. I asked her to double check this and then she said 8 weeks 4 days and then a third time said i was 8 weeks and 2 days. 

Personally I thought the scan was not as clear as the ones in the hospital but im panicking nowincase the baby has stopped growing or something is wrong.

We need hear and see the heartbeat which was amazing and we seen it move a little bit. 

Just can't stop worrying over the dates now.

Can't really see much on the scan pic either, the last scan I had before this was much better I think.

Not sure if Im panicking over nothing or not?


----------



## Abi 2012

hun try not to worry (easier said i know) i was also put back but i was put back 2 weeks then it gradually went down to 1 week and im now 36+6 weeks preg with my beautiful boy who is a right pain in the bum lol ! xxx hugs to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## LeeC

Hi Emz. Seriously no need to worry. On our 10 week scan we differed by 5 days in measurements, baby kept moving, stretching curling so was difficult for them to give an exact too and we also settled for a middle measurement.
When we had our 12 week scan we were measuring well ahead.
Hope this puts your mind at rest. x


----------



## bumpyplease

Tuckie she is gorgeous Hun!!! I added you on fb by the way in case you see a strange request!!

Abi enjoy your baby shower today - cant wait to see pics!!! Unfortunately I didn't make mine Alfie came to say hello 2 days before a little mini shower my friends had organised!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Kat: I love how blunt and honest you are! Your sleepgasm is HILARIOUS! Also it's good you are pooping so much. Maybe because your piles have subsided you aren't clenching up when you go so it's all finally coming out? I've also heard of the body purging before labor, so I hope that's what it is for you!

Tuckie: OMG she is absolutely ADORABLE!! LOVE THOSE CHEEKS! I just want to shkweeze them!! Don't worry about your "milk." Is your colostrom in already? Yellowish liquid comes out in very small amounts? That actually IS breastmilk and it helps the baby poop out all the meuconium in her bowels. It's like WD40 for the baby's intestines. Really good stuff! I used to let DD just suckle whenever she wanted, she always fell asleep pretty fast. Don't even know if she was getting anything out anyway (their stomachs are only the size of a marble) but she was happy. So glad you have gotten some rest witht he paci though!

Abi: I hope that he doesn't come during the shower! Maybe...right after it? LOL! Too exciting though it sounds like he is ready!

Emz: At 8 weeks the baby is VERY TINY. :) It is easy for them to date the scan wrong if the machine is less accurate. They are measuring in millimeters! Don't fret too much. If you were off by a couple of weeks, that would be something to worry about. But seeing a heartbeat, I think you are ok for now. Breathe!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Aww Tuckie, Bay is such a stunner, completely adoreable. That is funny about her blister from sucking her hand so much.
I gave in aswell with the pacifier/dummy as we call it here. I had bought one before Emelia was born and my mum said "your not going to give that to a newborn baby are you". So I resisted using it until this week but it does soothe her and instantly she shuts her eyes and goes to sleep.

Emelia is so greedy and taking 4/5oz bottles now every 3 hours and inbetween times Ive had to use the dummy as she's crying and sucking her fingers for more milk. Im interested to see how much weight shes put on this Tuesday when she gets weighed. 
I think Im lucky that she sleeps so well as up until now it has been 4 hours at a time but now is 3. When Ive been speaking to people this week they tell me that their babies never slept so much at a time. I cant imagine how tiring Id be if this werent the case.

Abi, enjoy your baby shower and maybe you'll be like me and go into labour afterwards. I had an unofficial baby shower/gathering with my friends over for takeaway and a good catchup and it was 5am the following morning that my waters broke.

Emz, I know how worrying these differences in measurements can be. As others have said we're talking millimetres they measure in and its hard to gage when babies do curl up. The most reassuring thing is that you've seen teh heartbeat at this stage. try not to worry too much, I spent my whole pregnancy worrying and it turned out ok. I could have save myself the hassle and stress.

Pad, as for your fur your mentioning, my stomach got a bit like that its strange indeed.

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Abi 2012

my baby shower went absolutely brilliantly! :) im shattered but im gonna gove u a few piccys of the evening! :Doh and the bottles of wine are strictly for after i finish bf lol
 



Attached Files:







577934_10151105555531899_2044831662_n.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 6









23920_10151105555466899_92921246_n.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7









60498_10151105555876899_1179480872_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









60523_10151105551361899_1198318884_n.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 6









65007_10151105555616899_634554898_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Abi 2012

few more ... xxx
 



Attached Files:







155991_10151105554856899_1867903458_n.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0









156972_10151105555706899_97564406_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 0









189970_10151105555796899_543522739_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1









395010_10151105555006899_43408717_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies. Quiet day today. Hope this means everyone is enjoying their weekend.

Abi,
Love all the beautiful gifts you received. Happy that you were able to attend your own shower and congrats on full-term!

Emz,
The quality of the machine makes a huge difference. I know it is NOT easy to not obsess over everything, so I won't bother telling you to try.

MightyMom,
I am very blunt and honest and am happy you like it. Cannot say the same for my MIL, not that I care. She wishes I was more of a Southern Belle or phony/fake like her. I don't have time for that. DH likes that I am very direct.
Did your bleeding stop? I certainly hope so.

Pink,
Update?

AFM,
Spent a lovely day out and about with DH, though it was drizzling (very rare for this time of yr) on and off. DH and I went to the very Asian area outside of LA for authentic dim sum. Then we went to an area very East of us called Pasadena and shopped and walked around. Finally we went to the the Griffith Park observatory to study planets (he wanted to) and then grocery shopping. Exhausted and ready to be home. Definitely getting BH.


----------



## cgav1424

Abi - Your shower looks like it was amazing and you got such cute stuff! Now, the only gift that's left is the best one of all... your baby! Hopefully, he'll make an appearance soon! Must be something with baby showers as my water broke the next morning after mine as well! 

Tuckie - Bay might be one of the most beautiful babies I have ever laid eyes on. She is simply gorgeous, love. Congratulations again!

Emz - We had some discrepancy in dates as well. You just have to remember that they're measuring crown-to-rump length so baby may have been laying differently in your uterus or may have been squirming about. I wouldn't worry, hon. 

Kat - I may have wet myself lol'ing at your pregnancy dream. I haven't had any sleepgasms yet, but remember them fondly from my last pregnancy. I also remember always waking up guilty, but shrugging it off because later in pregnancy... it is so damn difficult to O from intercourse. I'd take them however I could get them at that point. :haha: And since we jumped back on the sex wagon in second tri, hubs insists on DTD fairly often as well... not that I'm complaining at this point. Ask me in a couple of months and I may be singing a different tune. But sex is still fun for me at this point. ;) Praying that Grey decides to make his appearance on Tuesday or shortly thereafter.

Just - Emelia sounds like she's doing wonderfully! 

:hi: Bumpy, Mighty, Lee, Pad, hopeful, heart, embo, and everyone else! :hi:

Afm, I've been beyond tired this week. I'm still waiting for my energy to come back since I'm in second tri now. All my other symptoms have pretty much vanished except the sore boobs. I have my second trimester screening this week, my anatomy scan next week then routine check up with my OB the following week. Other than that, it's been pretty uneventful. Still waiting for movement... sometimes I feel like I'm feeling flutters, but it's been so long that I don't remember what they feel like anymore. Lol. I'm sure I'll get a kick in the cervix or some other sensitive area that will remind me what they feel like. ;) I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend!


----------



## filipenko32

Omg tuckie she is absolutely gorgeous and adorable!!! Please post her to me for cuddles ASAP! How you feeling ATM? 

Kat LOL about the dream!! :rofl: my sex dreams have stopped since :sex: with a very, very deprived hubby! I was obviously in need too! Your day out sounds like a fab date with hubs! 

Abi looks like you had a fab shower!

Emz if it was an ab scan it's likely not accurate :hugs: 

Cgav you'll feel movement really soon now I'm sure, mine didn't kick in (literally lol) till 23 weeks and now I feel nothing but 24/7 kicks everywhere! I had a front placenta though. 

Had my first of five private antenatal classes yesterday (NCT) and met a great group of mummies and daddies to be who live literally round the corner! Loved it, it's really giving me confidence - even thinking of a birthing pool now! One extreme to the other! Oh and my morning sickness is actually now vomiting everyday and I can only eat the smallest of meals, smells set me off really badly, it's awful!


----------



## Abi 2012

morning ladies, 

happy new weeks Pad, Mrs m and there is someone else :)but cant remember who... lol

thanks for all the comments on my baby shower, still no sign of baby noah as yet .. maybe today .... idk full term and im a watermelon :D


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy new weeks all and happy Full Term Abi.

I'm 1 week away from Viability and getting quite excited at the prospect of starting to prepare for baby


----------



## dextersmum

Abi your baby shower gifts look lovely. Are you looking forward to a glass of wine when baby is here. I was trying to persuade my husband last night that he should also stop drinking alcohol like me so he shows support but he just laughed its such a mans world :dohh:
I hope your labour starts soon I bet you are excited to meet the baby :hugs:

tuckie your baby girl is beautiful. 

Kat it sounds like you have had a busy day hope you have got your feet up now relaxing.

hello to everybody else hope you have had a good weekend


----------



## Abi 2012

the baby shower was wonderful  never laughed so much in my life! and felt so special :D baby noah sure has lots of lovely family and friends around they put so much effort into it! he is a lucky boy! and the glass of wine yes im quite looking forward to having a smaall one :)


----------



## Abi 2012

oh holly its you who is the person i forgot lol happy 23 weeks hun!!!! :) how u doing?xx


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm really well thanks Abi. Enjoying the second trimester normality. I still get a little tired but it's manageable. I'm feeling baby so much now, her kicks, wiggles and hiccups! My job is being advertised next week for maternity cover as my boss wants someone to start in the New Year. As I plan on finishing around 22nd February the new person will have a full 6 weeks of training and should be fully capable by the time I leave. I'm allowed to take 2013 holidays before I start mat leave which is why I'm leaving when I am. Mat pay will then start about a week before my due date.

It all sounds so far away but scarily close at the same time.


----------



## Abi 2012

aww hun glad your feeling better in second tri, it will go quick before u know it baby will be in your arms ... or better still a 6 year old monster! lol 
im so uncomfortable now i just want him to show his face, i wanna see what he looks like give him lots of cuddles, love and attention, i want to be able to let my little boy finally meet his baby brother, caant wait to see his face light up that first sight is going to be amazing, makes me wanna cry just thinking about it! xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Pregnancy insomnia strikes again after being waken by indigestion at 3am.

Cgav,
Good luck with all your screenings hon. Hope your energy returns soon too.
I did not feel Grey move for a LONG time.
I don't feel guilty about sleepgasms at all... just a bit strange about the circumstances. The first time I had one, I don't remember the dream at all, but do not think it was sexy at all either.

Fili,
It's great that your antenatal classes are giving you confidence. What a big change. Worth every penny.
Yuck for MS. 

Dextersmum,
When is your next scan?

Abi,
Happy full-term!

Sara,
How is little Eva?

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## LeeC

Will catch up on here later but just wanted to say that I found babies heartbeat on Doppler yesterday. At last!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

thats fab new lee!! :) congrats xxx


----------



## wookie130

I won't even pretend to catch up on this thread, so here goes:

Lee, great news! Finding that HB is so special, and totally puts your mind at ease. I feel movement all over the place now, but still use my doppler occassionally!

Kat- Look at you!!! You're ready to have that baby very soon!!!! Wow!

Abi- Congrats on being full-term, and I'm so glad your shower was a hoot! It sounds like you had a super time, and are ready for your little man to make his appearance too!

Holly, (I'm a Holly too! LOL!), yay for second tri, and feeling your baby. I'm really enjoying that, and knowing your a week off your V-day is a great feeling. I'm a week beyond the technical viability point, and I'm hoping that my girl stays in there for many, many more weeks!

AFM, I had another ultrasound on Friday, to check to see if my marginal placenta previa has budged up and out of the way yet. It has not, unfortunately, but again, we have time, and I'll get my GD test at 28 weeks, and another ultrasound at 32 weeks to check the placental position again. If it has not moved, they'll schedule a c-section for a few weeks beyond that (as close to full-term as possible, I believe), to avoid my going into labor and risking delivering placenta-first. Oddly enough, I'm at peace with whatever happens, as long as it gets our little Hannah here safe and sound.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Tuckie.... OMG Bay really is beautiful.... worth every moment of pain, sickness and tiredness... what a gorgeous girl! x

Abi sounds and looks like a great shower... lovely gifts. I hope Noah gets his skates on now!

Kat! Wahooo for a super poop!! Welcome to UK weather of drizzle.. we must have some of your weather as it has been sunny, but very cold here - was -3 last night where we were.

Emz... one step at a time. You have a HB and that is a good thing!

Hey Bumpy!

Fili I cannot believe you are back to full sickness now... poor you xx

Hey Lee! Congrats at finding the HB! It is the most perfect music I ever heard when I hear mine.

Holly - yay for nearly at viability!

AFM we had our Christmas Ball... at Hubby's mess. All very formal. Managed to get into one of my old ball gowns from when we were in Germany and I was much bigger. Even tried it on the morning of the ball and all was good. So merrily got ready and 5 mins before we left put the dress on and got Hubby to zip it up.....he proceeded to rip the bloody zip from the dress!!! And our friends arrived at that moment!! I was furious! So instead I have a long black evening gown that is in a stretchy material ... not what I would normally wear for a formal ball, but what could I do? So I begrudgingly wore that..... of course everyone could see I was pregnant ... it was so obvious I had people asking me all night, but you know what? It was a relief to tell people and even Hubby told people who asked too. What was even nicer was the compliments I got, I was so surprised! We had a great night and I had a little bit of a dance. At one point they had an opera singer sing and baby went nuts! Kicking and wriggling.... my Husband's Dad who has now passed away loved opera. Maybe she has inherited that from him? xx

Anyway I lasted to 3.30 am and was still up at 5am because that is when she likes to wake me!

Ooooo I am a sweet potato today!


----------



## filipenko32

PAD!! NO! that's awful about the dress :shock: i bet you were so disappointed! But look on bright preggo side - maybe you were just to 'fat' for it!  Or maybe hubs was just being clumsy... Ohh can we see pics!?

:hi: wooks!

Lee great news hun hope it gives you lots of reassurance - mine has been ceremoniously thrown in the bin and fished out numerous times!


----------



## Abi 2012

anyone heard anything from pink? 

hum just curious any ladies who have had babies, does sex actually work?


----------



## padbrat

Fili I actually have full length fatty 18 wk picture from the do... (counts as 18 wks as it was after midnight so technically Sunday morning)!! hehhee :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 159.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Abi 2012

pad- beautiful bump pic hun :) looking fab! xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Pad you look gorgeous! Not fat, pregnant and blooming! I love it! 
Lee that's great news! You will be feeling movements next how exciting! It seems so much more real then. 
Fili sorry about the sickness. I hope it soon wears off again. 
Holly happy 23 weeks Pad happy 18 weeks, happy 36 weeks to me and happy 37 weeks and full term Abi! The baby shower pics look fantastic!
Pink hope all is well with you. 
Kat I hope you managed to get some sleep. 
Having my bump photos taken tomorrow - I'm nervous. I wish I'd got someone to do my hair, the underwear I got just isn't quite right, I don't have a figure like Kats, I have lumpy thighs and a bit too much flesh on my back. It was ok for Demi Moore to do it on the cover of Vanity Fair but I'm not Demi Moore I'm an almost 40 year old slightly knackered housewife from Yorkshire. Am I kidding myself?


----------



## LeeC

Pad, you look fantastic. I was snooping at your pics earlier on FB, looks like a great night and No hiding that little bump. x

Holly, can't believe you are nearly at V day, congrats.

MrsM, can't wait to see your bump pics.

That's all I can remember for now, my memory is shot. Need to read back again.

Hello everyone x.


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies - sorry haven't caught up, just to say I'm still waiting - having lots of cramps every evening but still nothing - feeling a little bit sorry for myself, but I know the baby will come when it wants!


----------



## KatM

Pink,
Sorry Hon. Can't imagine how done you must feel. I pray it's soon for you hon. 

Pad, 
Thank goodness you salvaged the night and showed off your lovely bump! Good for you. 

Missmigg,
We aren't models and aren't trying to be. You are going to look great and will have this precious memory forever. Fake it till you make it and act confidant. Do you have a GF that is good with hair? I even did my own hair for my wedding, so I would not sweat it. Can't wait to see th pics. 

Afm,
I should win wife of the year. I am almost 39 weeks pregnant and waddling around the LA car show for DH WITH a good attitude. Back is killing me though.


----------



## tuckie27

Hey girls :wave:

Lee- congrats on finding hb hun :) you'll get addicted now lol

Pink- so sorry you're still waiting hun :hugs: I know how rough going overdue is & my heart goes out to you!

Wookie- fX your placenta moves!

Pad- sorry about the dress hun! But you look fab and have a beautiful bump!

MrsM- you will look fantastic in your prego shots :thumbup: 

Abi- Looks like you had a great shower :) OH and I were dtd everyday for the last 2-3 weeks until I had Bay...for us it didn't seem to help! 

Dextersmum- welcome :) 

Holly- yay on almost VDay! 

Cgav- I didn't feel stron movements til a little later than most women. Don't worry hun! 

Afm, 
Being a mom is hard work! Bay has decided that she likes to sleep all day and be a perfect little angel in normal waking hours and then fuss all night long :dohh: OH and I have hardly slept a wink the last couple nights. The only thing that calms her down when she's crying at night is to put her on the boob but sometimes she doesn't even nurse, she just wants to sit there with boob in her mouth...but I can't sleep with her like that so it's been hard. My incision area is hurting really bad too. We have a high bed and getting in and out is killing me. In going to have to stay ahead of the pain with the pain meds. She is really sweet though and I love her so much! I can't wait for you all to have your rainbows! We just stare at her and we're amazed with how sweet she is <3 I just hope we can figure out how to console her at nights when she goes crazy! Oh and I'm pretty certain I've gone from colostrum to real milk cause when we woke up from our nap today, my boobs were huge and hard and after I nursed her, they were softer.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- We must have posted at the same time. You definitely deserve a medal for that! Hope you're taking it somewhat easy & if your back is hurting after, there's always heating packs & Tylenol. Sorry you're having the insomnia too but it really does prep you for the sleepless nights with a baby. I had it pretty bad at the end. Any contractions yet? When do you get checked next?


----------



## pink80

My waters have gone and I'm contracting every 5/6 mins or so!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies,

I have been stalking this thread for weeks now so thought I would finally post as I thought doing so earlier may jinx me........I know, the crazy way my mind works lol

Just wanted to say that you are all inspirational but I have been following Lee and Pad since I was in the RMC thread with them and Im so so happy you both finally have your rainbow babies. Seeing your progession somehow makes me feel like this is my forever baby too. Dont worry, Im not some crazy person, just love happy endings....

Hi to everyone else and love seeing all the updates on here xx


----------



## MightyMom

Eeeek!! Pink!! Keep us updated!


----------



## tuckie27

Pink- omg! Yay! Keep us posted whenever you get a chance! :D

Taurus- welcome and congrats! You're already in 2nd tri too! That's great :)


----------



## KatM

Pink,
Yay!!! I am so excited for you. Post pics as soon as you can. 

Tuckie,
I'm so happy you are fiercely in love! It makes sense that Bay's rhythm is off for now, since Grey is crazy active at night and much more sleepy during the day. She'll get it straight. Yay for getting a proper latch and your milk coming in. Obviously you are home now and it sounds like you two are doing great besides your incision pain. She is a doll!

Taurus,
Welcome! We are all about happy endings here and have a very high rate of them.


----------



## Abi 2012

pink!!! wooohooo... our babies could well be born on the same day hun, as im contracting again stronger and there 2-3 mins apart about to wake oh up! and get him to ring our lift! will stalk when i have time hun! good luck!


----------



## tuckie27

Ooh Abi and Pink!!! Both going into active labor! How exciting! We're all rooting you on girls!


----------



## MightyMom

Ok, who is going to be first???


----------



## bumpyplease

Will catch up properly tomorrow but just wanted to say good luck to pink and abi!!!

Kat you are definitely a good wifey for doing that - well done you.

Mrsm - I bet your pics are gonna look amazing - cant wait to see them!

Lee - love it! Bet you get addicted now!

Pad you look gorgeous Hun! Love the bump!

And tuckie - the first few week are hard. In a few weeks time you can start teaching her the difference between night and day (day is light bright and loud, night is the opposite) and she will soon get the hang of it but for now I suggest sleeping in the day when she does as much as you can (if only I took my own advice eh!!!!!) and take it easy, you have had major surgery Hun x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Pink and Abi how exciting!! Isn't it weird when your waters go? Can't wait for news of more rainbows. 
Kat - the things we do for our men!
Taurus - welcome! I prefer to call them happy beginnings!
Bumpy, hopeful good to see you. 
Well my photo shoot has postponed to either Wednesday or next Monday, bit annoying when I got the bedroom spotless yesterday ready for it! At least I didn't put the clean white bedding on, I was leaving doing that until the day as I wanted it to look really crisp. I'm up at 6am as the cat woke us up by throwing up under the bed. Mark got up to go for his run and left me to clear it up! Thanks yeah, I'm the shape for crawling under the bed cleaning up cat spew! Oh and I had a good idea about my photo shoot. Mum bought me a couple of pairs of nice pyjamas and a short robe for going into hospital in, and by coincidence they are the same colours as the underwear I bought. So I'm going to wear the bra with the pyjama bottoms and either the top open or the robe, and this will hide my chunky bits. I'm going to put Edie in her pyjamas too so it will be more of a mother/daughter/baby bump cute bedtime scene than sexy. I'm not sexy. 
Also I had a really bad nights sleep thinking all night about when to start clary sage oil and raspberry leaf tea. I'm nesting like mad and I really feel I have less than 4 weeks to go but I don't want to think that way in case I go overdue and end up going up the wall.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and it's not a great picture but here is my bump at 36 weeks. Anyone think its dropped any?
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1E69C7E3-E8D3-48C4-923F-7CB697C10182-8943-0000091EE683B2A4.jpg


----------



## dextersmum

ohh it sounds like there could be some exciting news soon from pink and abi.

I need a bit of advice please ladies. Yesterday I had a really bad headache all afternoon and evening. I had a funny turn driving home from my mums and had to stop on the hard shoulder so my husband could drive I went dizzy and felt like I wasnot fully present and as if I was going to black out it was really scary. I don't feel 100% today pain in the back of my head. Has anybody else suffered with bad headaches? could it be my blood pressure? I am on aspirin, fragmin and progesterone so not sure if any of them causing this?? Tried to contact midwife but her mobile is not on yet (I will keep trying though) Any thoughts or words or wisdom???


----------



## fitzy79

Good luck Pink and Abi...two more Rainbows on the way...how exciting!! 

Lee, great news on finding heartbeat! 

Tuckie, Bay is seriously cute...not surprised you can't stop looking at her! 

MrsM, hope the photoshoot gives you some fab piccies to cherish...the PJs idea is a great one! 

Sorry Dexter, no words of advice as didn't experience anything like that but hope you get in touch with midwife soon! 

Had a lovely weekend. It was my nephew's christening so big celebrations. I'm on a day off work today so intend on catching up in some sleep!


----------



## Abi 2012

they sent me home again... contractions are not doing anything to my cervix they need to be stronger! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Abi how frustrating!! I hope this doesn't go on much longer. 
Dextersmum it never happened to me but could be low blood pressure/iron. I've heard it's really common. I hope you get the midwife to check you today.
Fitzy enjoy your sleep.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Pregnancy insomnia AGAIN!!! This time I am getting BH and back pain. Just googled labor and how to know. The only thing is when I sit up, my whole uterus just stays tight the entire time I am sitting. It doesn't come and go. When I was lying down, it would tighten and loosen every 7 min or so. I am so confused. Letting DH sleep until I know for sure what the hell is going on.

MrsMigg,
You look great and lean still in your bump shot. Your thighs look slim. Can't tell about baby position. Think the PJ idea is so cute. That is what I am planning on Tuesday. I have new pink PJs and am going to button the top button and let my bump show for my 39 week shots. How annoying about the postponement. Also, why the two dates! That seriously sucks! Now you have time to get someone to do your hair if you please.

Dex,
Have no idea, but please try to reach your MW. Could be blood pressure/blood sugar.

Abi,
That sucks!


----------



## LeeC

Waiting for more news on Pink.

Abi, sorry you've come home, hope your back soon.

Dexters, I was put on rest in first tri, had low blood pressure, headaches and felt very faint, it dragged on for quite a few weeks I'm afraid, it's more annoying than anything. Get yourself checked out to be on the safe side but hope its ok. Also I still get the headaches now, but think it is caused by my sinuses :(

MrsM, love your bump pic, you look fab. Must get one of my own on soon, the bump is def growing and I think yours has dropped slightly, from what I read on FB you have a lovely sparkly Xmas bump this morning lol x.

Fitzy, the christening sounds fun, enjoy your snooze today.


----------



## fitzy79

Having a lovely lazy day! About to go start doing a job on clearing out my hotpress of old sheets/towels that don't get used anymore! Will be looking forward to an update from Pink. Abi, am sorry you got sent home again!

Here's a 28+4 bump pic from Friday night when I was out for a girly dinner..getting very rolly!!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







28+4.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sticky_wishes

Pink - how exciting! Good luck and cant wait to see photos! x

Abi - sorry you have been sent home again, hope they kick in soon x

Fitzy and Mrs Mig you both look gorgeous! Lovely bumpage!

Mrs Mig - the shoot sounds fab, cant wait to see piccies.

Dextersm - I had horrific headaches from 12.5 weeks to 15 weeks. It really frightened me. My midwife said it can be a form of morning sickness and will go, which is what it did. Please talk to your mw and get their view of what it could be. I never felt like i was going to black out, i just had terrible migraines so definitely get checked as it could be a migraine combined with low blood sugar/low iron/low blood pressure.

Kat - Sounds to me like you are in the early stages!!! I found this really interesting, and i know you love research etc too. Apologies if people find this uninteresting or rude or pushy etc. Not all labours happen exactly by the book but here are some characteristics which may or may not happen to you. Just thought i would share... 

My mw explained there are 3 different stages of labour, within the first stage, this is split into 3 different parts and characterised by _*(but not always*_):

(Stage 1 - where you are contracting and cervix is dilating/effacing)
Part 1 - Latent stage of labour
> irregular contractions
> stop and start contractions ( can stop at any time)
> can go on for days...
> you can live normal day to day life - eat, sleep, walk around, continue with normality
 
Part 2 - Active stage of labour
> regular contractions
> contractions which will not stop
> you can live normal life between contractions ( have to stop and breath through them)
> contractions are longer, stronger and closer together

Part 3 - Transition
> regular contractions
> contractions which will not stop
> you cannot live normal life - contractions closer together and concentrating on contracting then exhausted/tired inbetween 
> contractions are even more longer, stronger and closer together
> you feel as though you "can't do it anymore" - this is a great sign and means you are close to the second stage (pushing stage)

Waters can break either before during or after these stages!

Again, this isnt exactly how it works for everyone, there may be bits and bobs which are similar to your labour progression, but i thought it was interesting xx


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Pink and Abi... how exciting! Sorry you have been sent home Abi.. hopefully not for long... and Pink I wonder if you are having the baby now!!

Fitzy and MrsM you both look fab! So slim everywhere else and then a lovely bump! 

MrsM love your idea for your photo shoot... damn the cat for puking under the bed!!

Kat... indeed Wife of the year award... you deserve it for your cooking alone without the traipsing around at 39wks!!

Hey there Mighty! Have you moved now? Is all settling down x

Sticky good info there!

Hey Bumpy! 

Tuckie I read that babies are more active in the womb at night as they are rocked to sleep by the Mother's body movement during the day so at night when the Mother is still they decide to move around and are awake. Considering Bay has only been on the outside for a little time maybe that is why she is more active at night?... I know this probably doesn't help the situation... Bumpy's advice is much better... but I thought it was interesting...

Dexters I had bad headaches and felt faint and dizzy too right about at the stage you are at. My MW said it was caused by hormonal changes... but you def should get some advice.

Hey Lee! Nope you are right... no hiding my fat gut anymore... ahhh well. Yup ended up being a good night as you can probably see.. though I didn't add the full length piccy that I have here to FB... my Dad has an account and I want to announce it to family rather than them finding out by accident... I am sneaky huh!

AFM.. well Hubby is away again...I decided to have another crack at the doppler thingy last night before he went and Hubby tried for the first 30 secs got bored and said shall we give up after all he could pick up was my HB and the placenta. So I had a go and there she was... just below my belly button... galloping along at 159 bpm! Awww was lovely to hear and Hubby just melted bless him xx


----------



## LeeC

Pad, that is exactly what it sounds like, a galloping horse. I love horses and heartbeats, Bliss and OMG your family are gonna be so excited.
Also cant believe our scans are so close, Mark and I are getting tempted about gender the closer we get, wonder if we will resist again this time.

Will post a bump pic soon, I am huge lol x


----------



## dextersmum

hi ladies I phoned the midwife (mine was on holiday) and she said I had to go to my doctors as it might not be pregnancy related as was too early for high blood pressure problems. Went to the doctors and she did a thorough check and said it sounds like a migraine which could be pregnancy related. blood pressure was fine. She suggested I get my eyes checked to?? I felt ok until I nipped to the shop and had a dizzy spell just stood looking for a birthday card and then when I drove home I had to stop as got blurred vision.
my sickness has eased off so maybe this is replacing it lol
Doctor did a urine test and found higher white blood cells and a bit of blood so sending it off to see if I have an infection. Was a bit worried about that but I suppose putting in 2 progesterone pessaries a day could cause something??


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pad, Fitzy and MrsM, your all looking blooming! Not long now MrsM!

This is exciting stuff, it sounds like Pink is having her baby right now. Sorry you've been sent back home again Abi, how frustrating.

Sticky wishes thats helpful what you've posted about the different stages. If only someone had explained it to me beforehand Id have know that I was ready to push and told the midwives. Thats why I thought I wasnt coping as I was getting no breaks between contractions and just kept thinking how the last they'd told me was that I was only 1cm dilated. Little did they know that I was in transition and ready to push until they finally checked me down there and seen a full head of hair! Id went from 1cm to 10 cm dilated in 1 1/2 hours. The contractions were so intense and I thought that I couldnt do it anymore which sounds just what you've explained and thats when I was ready to start pushing!

Kat, good on you for still being so mobile and walking around car shows

Hi to everyone else...


----------



## Raptasaur

Quick question for you ladies on blood thinners. My pregnancy brain has kicked in big time as I can't remember if I took my aspirin after dinner this evening (hubbie and daughter were both being very distracting). I take 150mg a day, and I take one baby aspirin after breakfast, one after dinner. Is it worse to miss one or should I take one in case and risk raising my dose to 225 mg for today? I could kick myself for being such an eejit....I can't remember if I took the Pregnacare either but not too worried about shorting on vitamins for one day. Any advice?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Sticky,
Thank you for your post. I am in Stage 1. I had practice labor last night for over an hour with moderate back pain and then it all stopped. It's good to hear what your MW told you. I am happy you shared. I hope this doesn't go on for days. How have you been feeling?

Fitzy,
Looking cute and preggars.

Pad,
I have been cooking up a storm to store food in the freezer for when the baby comes. The freezer is packed full.
Congrats on finding the baby's HB!!! How exciting. Sorry DH is gone again =(. How long?

Dex,
I heard the pessaries can make your cervix bleed. People put them up their backside to prevent this. Don't know about the white blood cells. Maybe you have a UTI. Hopefully you will get answers soon.

Rap,
Call the Dr. 

AFM,
It looks like my body is beginning to gear up for baby Grey's birth.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for that Sticky that's helpful. I think with Edie I never actually noticed being in stage one. I woke up one morning with contractions like stage 2 which progressed extremely quickly to stage 3 which according to my notes lasted a matter of minutes. She was in my arms that afternoon. I'm hoping for a repeat performance. 
Rapt, like Kat says call the out of hours doc or community midwife, but I would say best to miss one than take too much. 
Kat - how exciting!! What's going on? 
Pad when is the big announcement to your family? Do any of them know?
Lee I can't wait to see your bump. Yes I was completely covered in glitter earlier we made a right mess it was great. 
Fitzy hope you enjoyed your lazy day and your sort out. I wanted to get some ironing done this afternoon but had a snooze instead. 
I am feeling mega uncomfortable under the ribs. Looking forward to this bump dropping further. I keep doing really clumsy things, I just dropped my full plate of dinner all over the carpet :-(


----------



## Raptasaur

Dextersmum sorry you are experiencing this, it must be awful. I hope these episodes stop and you feel better soon. If it's not ms it's headaches or dizziness. Roll on feeling better :hugs:. 

Pad and Lee glad you are both enjoying hearing your heartbeats. It is such a lovely sound :happydance:. Pad I can't believe you stayed up so late on Sat!! Glad you had a great time at the ball. Lovely frock and bump!

Kat your cheesy dream is the funniest thing I've heard in ages! Reckon you've earned a few foot massages and more after traipsing around after hubbie at the weekend. All that walking is definitely good for bringing on labour. It got me going again when my contractions dropped away. Hoping it's your turn soon xx

Fili so glad you're enjoying the NCT classes. Meeting people like you is really the best part of it. Good luck with the rest of it! I tried for a homebirth with my DD and can really recommend the birth pool at home. It was a great pain reliever when the contractions got full on. In London it's so easy to transfer into hospital if things don't progress. Really glad you are feeling so positive about it all!

Holly yay for viability week :happydance:

Abi glad you had a great shower. Fingers crossed things kick off properly for you tonight.

Wookie glad to hear from you and baby Hannah. Still time for that placenta to shift up for you x

Taurus welcome. You are due two days before me. Here's to being in the second tri!

Mrs Miggins hope your photoshoot goes well when it happens. I have some hideous undie shots my hubbie took last time round so might have to follow your example this time. Lovely bump shot. Still looking quite upright to me. 

Tuckie she's such a cutie. She'll get the day/night soon. Just takes time for them to adjust. Keep it light and noisy in the daytime, and quiet and dark at night and she'll sort her bodyclock out soon x

Pink I hope it's all going well for you. Wishing you a happy and speedy safe birth :hugs:

Fitzy hope you enjoyed your day off. Lovely glamorous bump shot. You look very tidy to me.

Think I'm caught up now. Finally getting over the worst of the ms. Still got that horrible taste in my mouth and my blinking tongue has cracked open again (happened in my last pg too) but feeling some energy coming back. Farewell sofa, hello getting some kind of life back :happydance:. Been tied up completing on the sale of my London flat so not had too much time to think baby. Looking forward to remedying that this week and getting on top of Christmas. Bought a Baby Annabelle doll for my little girl today. I hate dolls myself but she is doll mad at the moment and I thought it might be nice if Santa brought her one to practise with so she can hone her skills before the real thing arrives :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Hey ladies not been on For a few days so had a big catch up sorry if I miss anyone my brain mangled just now x
.loving the bumps pad, mrsmig & fitzy x I must do one tomorrow not got round to 28week one x

Welcome Taurus xx

Lee :cloud9: at finding hb it's amazing eh! Oh how exciting your thinking about finding out gender x

Abi :hugs: 

Pink I hooe no news is good news x

Kat :thumbup: what signs are you getting? 

Fili glad you enjoyed your antenatal x

Holly yay for upcoming v day x

Dextersmom I had those ad spells with my 2nd dd I never found out what it was but while getting one off my tattoos I fainted an I remember before it thinking this is what I felt like when I was pregnant I hadn't eaten an tattooist said I'd fainted because of low blood sugar x thankfully I never fully fainted when pregnant but best thing to do for me was get my head down an I'd imagine having something to eat or drink would help :hugs:

Rap I wouldn't imagine either option would do much harm x

Tuckie and just :cloud9: glad your loving being mummies x

Afm...had a stressful few days been so caught up in my mangled brain I stayed away from here x midwife called today my blood sugar high so need to go for glucose test next week I couldn't remember what I'd ad to eat or drink before I went so could be something as simple as that I hope so x but in back of my mind I'm thinking baby was measuring 29+5 on fri could gd be reason why would just be my luck! Level was 6.6if that means anything to anyone x

Oh an my car been written off :cry: getting more money than i thought for it but still a stress x

:wave: everyone else x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I bet your hideous underwear shots are lovely! It's just nice to have a memento. 
How old is your daughter? I'm doing a similar thing, my little girls Granny has bought her a doll and a toy cot and all her friends have been knitting and crocheting blankets and things for her "baby" and it's going to be a present for her for when baby arrives. She is a bit of a mother hen and is very much loving my friends babies and playing with doll accessories elsewhere at the moment so I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry MrsK I missed your post. I'm sorry your car has been written off. Hassle you do not need. Also sorry about the glucose hope the tests come back clear.


----------



## KatM

The signs I am getting are losing strings of my mucus plug. It is literally strings of snotty like stuff. Uterus tightening every 7-8 minutes for over an hour last night with radiating back pain. It subsided, the tightenings lengthened in time between and I fell back asleep. Just BHs today so far.

Pink,
Any news hon?

MrsMigg,
I hope the baby drops soon, so you can breathe. =(, for dropping dinner plate. Frustrating. When will you know when your photo shoot is? 

Rap,
Glad my dream gave you a good laugh. Great that your MS is subsiding and you are getting some energy back. I never got a tongue crack, but it does NOT sound like fun. Yay, for selling your flat and being able to now focus on the baby.

Mrskg,
Hope your blood sugar is okay and you don't have GD. Sorry about your car. It's caused you so much trouble.

Sara and Tuckie,
How is new mommy hood? Can't wait to join you both very soon!

Hi everyone else and all the MARLS that still check up on us.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All very promising Kat. I never lost any plug last time round. I don't know about the photo. It's frustrating. She postponed as her daughter was up in the night and she didn't want to be a train ride away if nursery called and said she was poorly. So she said she could come Wednesday or Monday depending how she was. For her not to have kept her off nursery I assumed she wasn't that bad. I messaged her on Facebook tonight to ask if she could come on Wednesday as I have got a friend who is a trainee hairdresser who will do my hair on Wednesday morning, but she hasn't answered me. I know she has been on Facebook as she has commented on stuff that appeared on my newsfeed. I get the impression she doesn't really want to come.


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg,
=(. Hopefully she will get back to you shortly. I am guessing she wants to monitor her daughter before committing to you and then having to cancel again. Still, I would be very frustrated. I hope she can make it Wed, so your GF can do your hair.


----------



## cgav1424

Hello my lovelies!

MrsMig - how frustrating! I'm sorry... I hope she can make it Wednesday! 

Kat - so close! I'm so excited for you! I remember you mentioning that you don't know what cramps feel like as you've never had them. I'm the same way... I never got cramps during my period and was nervous to experience labor as everyone said contractions were cramps on steroids. It made me nervous not to know what to expect as I had nothing to compare it to. Well, fast forward to me in labor and honestly... contractions weren't that bad. Yes, they hurt. But I made it through labor completely drug-free. I can't say "natural" because I was induced. So, uterine contractions? Really not horrible. I, however, also had back labor which was... excruciating. Bring a tennis ball or something DH can rub your lower back with. Seriously, in know everyone is different, but for me... back labor was the worst part. On that note, I really am super excited for you, hon. :) 

Rap - it's probably better to skip a dose, but I would call the doctor. I'm glad that yucky taste in your mouth went away. I didn't have it so much with this pregnancy, but I did with a couple of my others and it's awful! I was constantly eating or sucking on candy to try and get rid of it. I still need a nap around noon everyday, but I do feel slightly more energized with every passing day. 

Fitzy - you're adorable!

Dex - sounds like a UTI? I hope you get some answers soon to put your mod t ease!

Mrskg - sorry about your car, but glad you're getting more money than you thought! And good luck with your glucose test. I know you're not supposed to eat or sink before a blood sugar test so hopefully that's all it is.

Pad - you looked beautiful at your Christmas ball! Glad you found a dress to squeeze into at the last minute! I have to go to DH's holiday party next month (they always have it after the holidays as they say holidays are busy enough as it is) so I think I'll be around 24 weeks pregnant and am not looking forward to shopping for a dress. I actually don't mind the bump, bug my arms are getting more and more flabby with each passing day so have to try and find something to cover them as well. :) Yay for finding the heartbeat! 

Lee - our scan is next Wednesday and I already feel myself giving in to the temptation of finding out! I've told DH to keep me strong during the scan, but as he wants to find out... I don't think he'll try very hard to keep me on team yellow. I'm hoping baby has his/her legs crossed so I won't have a choice!

Pink - any news???

Abi - so sorry they keep sending you home! Your baby is just nice and snug and doesn't want to leave yet. 

Holly - viability week! Yay for being able to prepare for baby now! DH and I have decided we won't buy anything until 24 weeks as well. Roll on next 7 weeks! ;) 

Fili - so awesome you met so many local people who will all have babies around the same time as you! It'll be so nice to have a support group. They'll know what you're going through and be able to commiserate or celebrate as needed! :)

Taurus - welcome hon! It's a lovely, positive, supportive group of ladies in here. 

If I missed anyone, I'm sorry! I tried to remember what I could!

Afm, nothing new to report. Just trying to get ready for the holidays!!!


----------



## daviess3

Pink any news? X
Kat all sounds good for u chick u will b in next few days x

Hi girls baby is teething so no time to post etc or sleep lol just wanted to wish u luck it's gorgeous enjoy it, an what lovely bump shots ladies xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

hi ladies i have been stalking but havent been able to write as been very busy nice relaxing day for me today i am not going to be doing anything.. i feel better today then yesterday i had an awful headache due to lack of sleep but that has gone now thank goodness! nno news on the contractions front.. i think im just gonna try forget about it as there not really painful and its doing me no good to think about it. just getting me stressed and he will come when he is good and ready! 

pink- any news yet hun! im stalking for your update very excited for you, cant wait to hear your news :)


----------



## Mrskg

Pink has updated her journal :winkwink:


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks mrs m!! :) 

congrats pink!!!!! :D


----------



## Raptasaur

Mrs Miggins said:


> I bet your hideous underwear shots are lovely! It's just nice to have a memento.
> How old is your daughter? I'm doing a similar thing, my little girls Granny has bought her a doll and a toy cot and all her friends have been knitting and crocheting blankets and things for her "baby" and it's going to be a present for her for when baby arrives. She is a bit of a mother hen and is very much loving my friends babies and playing with doll accessories elsewhere at the moment so I think it's a good idea.

That sounds lovely. My daughter has two grandmas, both of whom can knit, neither of whom have made a single thing for Lyra ever!! That's what happens when you're the fifth grandchild on both sides of the family. Edie will love that, especially all the accessories. Lyra is four and a half, five in late March.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Pink, congratulations Im delighted for you a baby boy! Sounds like you had a time of it in labour but all is fine in the end thats all that matters. I look forward to hearing more details x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh how exciting! Big congrats Pink, looking forward to hearing more details!
Rapt, Edie's "Granny" isn't really her Granny! She calls herself Great Granny but she is actually my mum's partners mum. Austen, my mum's partner has never had children of his own, his brother has 3 children in their 20's all of whom are totally spoilt rotten and never bother with their Grandma at all. So when Edie came along Austens mum was delighted to step into the role of Great Granny and she dotes on her. It's nice because Marks parents are not here any more so its an extra person to love her!
The girl who was supposed to do my photo shoot is ignoring my messages. The inbox message I sent her last night was seen by her, according to Facebook, and this morning she posted a photograph of her daughter dancing in the frost on the way to nursery. So she is obviously better, yet she has still not replied to my message. I'm really quite annoyed.


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations pink!! :wohoo: can't wait to see pics!

Mrs mig - that's really annoying :nope:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've sacked her :haha: found someone else who will do it at a studio and lots more shots on a disc for just £10 more. She got back to me saying she couldn't do tomorrow and would next Monday be ok but I don't want to be messed around any more. The other chap has been recommended to me by a friend and sounds a lot more professional. I'm getting my hair done on Sunday evening so hopefully it will last.


----------



## tuckie27

Just popping in quickly to say congrats to pink!!! Yay! :) so happy for you hun!

Kat/abi- you're both showing good signs. Won't be long now :thumbup:

My sweet girl slept 8pm-1am and then 3am-7am! :happydance: mommy & daddy love getting sleep too!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Congrats Pink on the birth of your baby boy. So excited for you as a new mummy. Look forward to hearing all the details when you have stopped spinning like a top!!! Well done xx

Mrs Mig good for you for sacking her off. Don't mess with a heavily pregnant lady!! Great granny sounds lovely xx

Tuckie - bliss!!! Enjoy your sleep.

Abi glad you're feeling better today :hugs:.

I have had a day from hell dealing with banks trying to redeem my mortgage after selling my London flat. Had to get a bit arsey with one of them to get a result but needs must. Hopefully tomorrow will be more enjoyable. I am particularly grizzly as my DD keeps waking us up in the middle of the night. She then goes staight back to sleep and we lie there like insomniacs :dohh:. i even had to get up for a sneaky weetabix at 4am last night as pg hunger was not helping! I am also still furious with St Marys's who have still not sent me any paperwork relating to my clotting disorder. I called them again today and left another message. You think 5 weeks might be long enough to write one measly letter....Next stop PALS I think. I think I might be the grumpiest pg lady on here. Oh well I am old :wacko:.


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats pink! i need more details, anyone have a link to pink's journal?

abi and kat - can't wait to hear that you have gone into labor!

hi everyone 

tuckie - that's some good sleep


----------



## Mrskg

Hopeful - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ourney-rainbow-baby-pregnant-after-2-mmc.html


----------



## padbrat

YAY PINK! A baby boy! Hope you are both doing well!

Kat... sounds promising doesn't it? Isn't this what Mom had before her labour?

MrsK... poo to the car thing... at least you are getting more money, but doesn't really make up for the hassle!

Talking of hassle... MrsM what a PITA that photographer was... at least you have someone hopefully better now so it all worked out.

Hey Cgav happy 17 weeks chick!

Hey Fili how you feeling nowadays?

Raps sorry you aren't getting much sleep... I was a night time muncher too... 2am!

Tuckie.. what a good girl you have!

Abi I am hoping that Noah will stopping squatting.. it is eviction time boy!

Happy V week Holly!

Hey Just! How you doing!

AFM well had a busy day yesterday as I was at a hearing at a school... was dreading it... but thank heavens the school Governors were very good and listened to all my advice and found in favour of the school! Phew!

Had a colleague stop me at work and ask if congratulations were in order! No hiding it now I guess!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey everyone. Rapt, sounds like you are not to be messed with. Good for you. 
Just back from the midwife. The Group B strep swab picked up something or other, a reaction to some antibiotics - so I need more antibiotics for that. I also have a huge bottle of gaviscon, a bottle of lactulose and some pile cream so that's that area taken care of. She was however a little concerned about the presentation of the baby, with my bump being so high and the pains I had, and she couldn't be 100% that baby was head down and bottom up. When she was listening to the heartbeat baby was dancing around and she said it has so much room in there it was probably doing cartwheels, not really what you want at 36 weeks. So I have to go for a presentation scan on Friday morning. I have a feeling it's back to back. 
Pad, no hiding it now! Aren't people brazen asking outright? I'd never dare!


----------



## cgav1424

Pink - Congratulations, hon! A baby boy... Can't wait for more details!

Pad - look at you... 18 weeks and then some! I'm still so happy for you, chick! 

Tuckie - so Bay's adorable AND sleeps well??? I'm jealous!

MrsMig - glad you found someone else to do your bump pics. Sounds reasonable and way more professional. And your hair should defo last until Monday! I can't wait to see your pictures!

Rapt - sorry for all the hassle with your mortgage and sorry DD is waking you up in the middle of the night. And poo on St. Mary's... can't believe they haven't gotten back to you yet! I hope it all gets resolved soon and you get a good night's sleep. 

:hi: to all you other lovelies!

Afm, question... I think my morning sickness may have decided to rear its ugly head again? I didn't have much of an appetite yesterday, but what I did eat, I couldn't keep down. Oh and I've gone from being constipated to having loose stool. I still don't go everyday, but when I do... it's definitely not constipation. What is going on with my digestive system?!?! Other than that, all is well.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Pink,
Congrats Hon!!!

Cgav,
Thanks for sharing your labor experience. Based on my 1st MC and the other night, I am prepared to feel back labor. DH and I will be picking up some hard, rubber balls to use.
Have no answer for your digestion issues as I have been mainly constipated. 1 week a few months ago, I had loose stools. I assume it was something I ate and to be honest, I enjoyed it after having been constipated for months.

MrsMigg,
Good for you. With her being so unprofessional and unreliable, I don't think you would be able to fully relax and feel happy during your shots. I know I would not have been if I felt angry already prior to the shot.

Sorry you have an infection. Boooo. I hope the baby isn't breached or back to back. It could explain all the rib pain you are feeling.

Tuckie,
Yay for Bay letting you get some sleep. I guess newborns just need an adjustment period.

Rap,
Your system there must be different regarding mortgages. Sounds like a big pain!

Pad,
Everyone knows at this point. Enjoy!
Mom had to induce.

AFM,
All my practice labor symptoms did NOT reappear yesterday. Don't know if they were apparent on Sunday because I spent the entire weekend walking around LA and my back had enough. My Dr is back in town, and I am really hoping to go into labor shortly. I'll be getting a sweep on Thursday.


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations pink xx


----------



## melfy77

Pink: CONGRATS!!!!! a beautiful healthy baby boy:happydance: Can't wait to see pictures!!

Pad: Nope, no more hiding, your girl's getting bigger:winkwink:

I had an appointment this afternoon at 2:40. Good news is our little girl is doing great. She's still in a breech position, but doc isn't too worried as there's still plenty of time for her to turn around. But I failed my glucose test, so I have to take the other one. 12 hours with no food, plus the 3 hours it takes to do the test, that's gonna suck big time. I was barely outside the normal range, probably because I didn't have anything but breakfast that day thanks to my stupid job:growlmad: I'm so exhausted. If I didn't need the money I would leave that job right now lol


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg sorry about your car :hugs: glad you're getting money for it. For my glucose test it was strict fasting from midnight the night before then a test. Then they gave me a bottle of lucozade straight afterwards, waited 2 hours and tested again. 

Pad your pic was gorgeous, you looked fabulous! Glad you won your hearing at school, although i'm not sure exactly what you mean or do for a living, it sounds interesting though! I loved it when people commented and started noticing but it depends how they do it i suppose and how 'close' you are to them? 

Pink - really looking forward to pictures and your birth story! I hope you're ok and on cloud 9!

cgav happy 17 + weeks hun, time seems to be really flying for you! :yipee: Sorry about your fickle digestion system - I was and still am the same although atm it's mostly constipation. You read my 'explosion in the car story' right?! :wacko: 

mrs mig - glad you sacked her :haha: Hope your hair stays in after Sunday and that your scan shows a head down baby! He or she is having fun in there whizzing around by the sounds of it! Bet you'll be just fine position wise when it comes to the crunch though!

rapt sorry about your mortgage hassles - banks ey?! The queues alone drive me mad and then they send you elsewhere :growlmad: and it's even worse on the phone. Sorry your dd is keeping you awake. :hugs: Also st mary's are a shambles if you ask me - I could write 3000 words on it! 

tuckie that is wonderful! What a good little baby, I hope it lasts! I still can't get over how gorgeous she is! :cloud9: 

kat :yipee: about your plug. According to my amazing antenatal classes walking / is the best thing to keep doing, stay stress free, keep in dimly lit rooms in the evening avoid crowds and labour will progress! Sorry about your back and I hope the sweep helps, do you have to have a sweep because you're already dilated? 

melfy I was so so tired at 31 weeks and still am! 3rd tri tiredness really kicked in for me alongside nausea which i get everyday. Can't you take some days off work or maybe a doc note? Lots of babies turn from breech later on so don't worry too much!

Got my midwife appt at 2pm today. Going to ask for a reassurance scan at about 38 weeks just to check on baby for my sanity. Also I am supposed to have my birth plan written at 34 weeks so feeling i should do it today. I am going to see if i can have a birthing pool labour and then transfer to higher monitoring or maybe rent a birthing pool for home and then go to hospital when i am 4/5 cm gone? I've mentally gone from the highest monitoring possible plus c section to having the most natural birth possible! I don't want a home birth though! I want to try to avoid meds of any kind - yeah right ey?! Did you know that it's best for baby if the cord is not clamped straight away? They are best getting the cord blood for oxygen.. This takes about 10 minutes and then the cord stops pulsating and it's clamped. Lots of hospitals just clamp and cut for time saving reasons but the baby loses out on valuable oxygenated cord blood! I'm def putting that in my birth plan. Also I don't want the placenta injection either, going to hope it comes out naturally while the baby is trying to breast feed. The antenatal lady said there's a higher chance of retained placenta and infection if you get the injection but sometimes it's a necessity to give it to avoid excessive bleeding so we will see. Anyway it will be on my birth plan not to give the injection.

Happy Wednesday everyone! xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- hope the sweep on Thursday works! :thumbup:

Cgav- I had loose stools off and on during my pregnancy & a few random ms resurgences too. I think it's normal...

MrsM- good for you, that photographer was very unprofessional! 

Melfy- sorry you failed gd :/ it seemed like Sara did ok with hers though.

That's all I can remember right now. I just wrote my birth story so my brain is tired lol It is on page 3 of my journal. Link in my siggy. Again, you may not want to read it of you're anxious about your l&d.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fili I was told to fast from 10pm then my apps are 9 and 11 gonna be a long morning with no car I will have to stay in docs :wacko:

I'm thinking about the cord too never done it before but think it's a relatively new procedure my nephew tested it out 3 yrs ago x I've always had the jag for placenta so not sure how long it'll take naturally x as for birthing pool in house save money an buy a kids paddling pool I've seen that done on birth stories x I'd love no pain relief either but I'm sure I'll give in an take the gas an air x

Had a rough night insomnia sucks!!! Looks like I'll be dozing today x


----------



## filipenko32

mrs kg i was in the hospital from 9am to 1pm that day it was ok cos i took loads of mags and they had big comfy chairs and it was so warm! :sleep: hope it goes ok for you too xxx


----------



## filipenko32

1st naked bump shot!
 



Attached Files:







34plus4naked.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Embo78

Gorgeous Fili! I hope you don't find this condescending but you're so cute :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks em, no not at all I know I have a round 'baby face' lol! But when I wear tonnes of make up I can look more refined lol!


----------



## Bumpblues82

hello everyone!!!

so glad all u preg ladies are doing well!! and all u ttc sre doing well too xxx

so afm... lol i think i told u what the specialist found out but ill tell u again incase lol
so dr quenby told me that my womb is accepting anything and cant tell weather its implanting a good egg or a bad one which explains the mcs that have had genetics faults but doesnt explain emma who was fine so she reckons that when i do implant a good egg i just cant sustain the pregnancy so heres the plan she gave me

take progesterone 200mg from day 21-28 of cycle (or last week depending on length of cycle)
on last day of cycle do a hpt if its + up the dose of progesterone to 400mg if neg stop and try again next month - this is meant to help my womb filter good eegs from bad eggs
then when i do get preg i have to be on heparin injections, baby asprain, progesterone and steriods to see if that will help me carry the baby to term providing the previous plan worked and i implanted a good egg...
BUT... if i havnt got preg within 6 cycles i have to stop and thats all that can be done for me other than trying naturally and hoping i get a good egg..
2nd BUT... we havnt started this whole progesterone thing as yet and we had unprotected sex twice this month and as i dunno when i ov its a problem as im now 5 days late.. but hpts are still negative.. but every time this happens they take ages to show positive either that or... im on too much thyroxine lol i had a dip in my thyroid levels and was poorly for a few weeks so doc upped them and im ok now was only by 25mg so not a huge increase and my periods stayed regular thru all this so that didnt affect them but im wondering if it could have something to do with increased dose as too much can cause u to stop periods but i think thats only in the case of larger doses than 25mg so once again ladies im utterly stumped!! lol


----------



## LeeC

I said it on FB and I'll say it on here, you look bloody gorgeous Fili x.


----------



## Abi 2012

Lovely fili! :) beautiful 

Well I'm losing my mucus plug so there's another sign just a waiting game now...


----------



## LeeC

Oh Abi, I am excited for you, hopefully not long now.

Pink, Congrats on a baby boy, can't wait to see the pics x

Just and Tuckie, more pics please :)


----------



## Abi 2012

Thanks Lee hopefully not too long I also have backache from hell and the runs :/ sorry tmi let's home it developes into more :) how r u doing Lee? Haven't seen u on here for ages x


----------



## sticky_wishes

filipenko32 said:


> Got my midwife appt at 2pm today. Going to ask for a reassurance scan at about 38 weeks just to check on baby for my sanity. Also I am supposed to have my birth plan written at 34 weeks so feeling i should do it today. I am going to see if i can have a birthing pool labour and then transfer to higher monitoring or maybe rent a birthing pool for home and then go to hospital when i am 4/5 cm gone? I've mentally gone from the highest monitoring possible plus c section to having the most natural birth possible! I don't want a home birth though! I want to try to avoid meds of any kind - yeah right ey?! Did you know that it's best for baby if the cord is not clamped straight away? They are best getting the cord blood for oxygen.. This takes about 10 minutes and then the cord stops pulsating and it's clamped. Lots of hospitals just clamp and cut for time saving reasons but the baby loses out on valuable oxygenated cord blood! I'm def putting that in my birth plan. Also I don't want the placenta injection either, going to hope it comes out naturally while the baby is trying to breast feed. The antenatal lady said there's a higher chance of retained placenta and infection if you get the injection but sometimes it's a necessity to give it to avoid excessive bleeding so we will see. Anyway it will be on my birth plan not to give the injection.
> 
> Happy Wednesday everyone! xxx

Oh Fili  you sound like me! I am so pleased you have researched your options and are enjoying the antenatal classes, and it seems they are filling you with positivity! I agree with so much of what you said! Hospitals generally just cut the cord because they are on time scales with the amount of births occurring, however, you have options so definitely voice your opinion. 

Some babies do not take their first breath for up to 2 mins. I did not know this, and think that it is something everyone should know. Once the baby is out, if you leave the cord still pulsating, the baby is still receiving vital oxygen, whilst mother and midwife give baby a good rub, then they take their first breath. The first breath can happen quickly or can take time like I said, so I would much rather the cord be pulsating providing the oxygen that is needed. I also prefer to have the placenta come away naturally by breastfeeding, if it doesnt and needs a little help then thats fine, but I have my options wide open.

One thing (from antenatal/friends/midwife) I have learnt is that people have better labours if they try to remain calm and positive, walking helps maintain contractions, and stay on their feet/knees for birthing as this opens the pelvis up to 30% more than if laying on their back.

Knowledge is power!x


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous bump fili x

Hiya bump blues good to see you back got everything crossed your plan works x

Abi that's great another sign you must be getting fed up by now :hugs:

Lee I'm sure you promised us a bump pic :winkwink:


----------



## sticky_wishes

MrsKg - sorry bout the Gd, i hope the next test proves this wrong. If not Sara (?) managed hers beautifully x

Fili - beautiful bare bump, i havent bump posted in a while. x

Abi - all these signs sound promising!x

Pink - Congrats again on your baby boy!!! Cant wait to see some pics, find out a name and birth weight x

Kat - Walking is key i think to get things going. As you mentioned before, you walked lots the weekend when things seemed to be progressing x

Mrsmig - I think i have heard before that second (or more) babies do not engage as quickly as first babies? With first babies its all new, tighter, babies get ready earlier and seem engaged for a while, whereas second babies can float around for weeks and engage at the last minute. I wouldnt worry, your baby sounds like they are enjoying the swim :haha: x

I had an amazing 2nd baby shower (family and close friends), i got lots of beautiful gifts, and was thoroughly spoilt, im so grateful, and it was a wonderful afternoon. 

I do feel very behind with everything at home at the moment. Im working till 36 weeks, and so im too tired when i get home in the evenings to actually do anything! I have a list, and its slowly getting done but i feel very impatient, and literally have no time spare! I do have a few days after boxing day free. My weekends from now are jammed full till new years day. From that point im as free as a birdy! ANyone else feel like they arent going to be prepared?? :shrug: x


----------



## bumpyplease

Fili awesome baby bump looking schmoking!!!!

Good luck abi and kat sounds like it won't be long!!!

Mrsm glad you got another photographer can't wait to see pics!!

Hi everyone else!!!

Right....off to read Tuckie's birth story x


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

Fili,
You look adorable!
The sweep is to hopefully induce labor by increasing prostaglandins. Don't know if it works. 
Good for you learning all this new stuff. So happy you are empowering yourself through knowledge and no longer sound so terrified of labor.
I will let the cord finish pulsing.
On a side note, I have not done much research into this, but have read that being in the tub early in labor can slow down labor due to the lack of gravity. I heard it is best to get in the tub after being dilated a certain amt. Of course if you are in a lot of pain, the tub may help this.

Tuckie,
I am sooooo curious about your birth story, but will reframe. Thanks for thinking of us so close to L&D. Hope Bay gave you more sleep again last night.

Sticky,
Yay for a 2nd baby shower. I did not even have a 1st (very okay with this btw). Don't stress hon over what needs to be done at home. You will get to it. Of course your are too tired after working.

Abi,
Are you still getting lots of contractions?

Hi everyone else!

AFM,
Yesterday I barely had any signs again even though I walked on the beach while breathing hard, but not too hard. I had bad back aches for a few hours that went away. I am hoping this means my cervix is further dilating. I will walk again today. Nothing new to report at all =(.

While out getting frozen yogurt, I stood up and felt a small gush. I got sooooo excited. I thought it was my AF leaking. No dice. After lying down and then standing up for hours, nothing. DH and I dtd a few hours prior and it was most likely that.

39 week bump:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Tuckie, I enjoyed reading your birth story, such a happy outcome.

Fili and kat , lovely bump pics as always.

I will need to take more pics of Emelia and get them on here, Ive only just managed to get her bathed and settled there to get on here. She's still a great baby overall but life does pretty much revolve around feeding these days, she's such a hungry baby. We were bottle feeding every 4 hours but now its every 3 hours. She's went from 3oz to 4oz and now its 5oz at a time. She put on a whole pound this week and now weighs 7lbs 10oz. The health visitor said that there is no such thing as over feeding though and their stomachs tell them when they are hungry and also full, youve just got to feed on demand. 
Some other people have been telling us aswell that we should try and feed her as much as possible before bed every couple of hours as it helps them to sleep much longer through the night.

Ive also been loving getting out walking with my pram as it has been getting me down how much weight Ive gained. I went from 9 stone to 12 stone 8 when pregnant. Im now weighing 11stone 5lbs. I honestly know myself that Im bigger as my old clothes dont fit me but I still dont think that I look over 11 stone! Ive tried some new clothes on whilst out shopping but decided not to buy anything until after Xmas when I lose some more. 
As much as its getting me down I still tell myself that I got the best result out of it all anyway with Emelia and this weight will be lost, its only been 3 weeks.


----------



## KatM

Just,
Throw away your scale and do not weigh yourself for another 6 months! Buy a cute outfit for the Holidays. Buy a cute outfit each month until you fit back into your old clothes. Don't try on your old clothes for months! It took 9 months to gain that weight. To be down on yourself after 3 weeks is ridiculous!

I threw away my scale 9 years ago and it was one of the best things I ever did for myself. Now I only weigh at the dr's office and that includes when I am not pregnant during my annual... so I weigh once a year when not pregnant. This act gave me so much freedom and helped me heal from a decade long obsession with my body and weight. You are NOT your weight. Concentrate on your hungry, sweet girl and give gratitude to your body for providing for her.

All of this said with much love.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well said Kat. Just, I couldn't agree more. The motto is 9 month on, 9 months off. Getting out and about with Emelia in the pram is a great way to shift it, and also to enjoy being out with her. It will fall off, you will see.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Thanks so much for that Kat and Mrs M, that actually brought tears to my eyes there reading that. I guess I do have a bit of an obsession with my weight. I used to be heavy years ago and then started excercising and got down to 9 stone which I've remained at for years now so just not used to this extra weight.
I think every woman knows how it feels to look at old pictures of yourself that you really hate at heavier times and you swear that you'll never let yourself get like that again.
But you ladies are right 9 months on should equal 9 months off and at the end of the day it obviously got Emelia here healthy and at a good weight despite being 3 weeks early.

I know 3 weeks on is just ridiculous to be beating myself up about it! xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Kat, that was a lovely way of explaining the weight. Well said, and thanks in advance!x


----------



## KatM

Also ladies, we don't want to pass on the "you are not good enough if you are not a certain weight/size" message to our daughters.


----------



## tuckie27

Fili & Kat- you both have gorgeous bumps! Mine was not looking that good towards the end because of the stretchies so I never wanted to post a naked bump. You girls are so lucky you don't have those awful things. 

Speaking of which, I'm glad Kat posted that too cause my tummy look pretty terrible & OH keeps telling me 'you just had a baby! Don't worry, you're beautiful' etc. but it's flabby and loose with stretchies & even my limbs are chunkier too. I mean, its not like my body was a work of art to begin with :haha: but it is a bit depressing to see it in the mirror with that nasty csection scar too...But Kat is right & I liked Mrs M's motto of 9 months on, 9 off :thumbup: I probably needed to read that today, so thanks girls.

Lee- yes, we need your bump pic now! :) I will post some more of Bay too. She's one week old today. Time is really flying by.

Bumpblue- glad you have a plan hun :hugs: hope you get your sticky one real soon!

Sticky- yay for a 2nd shower :) don't worry, you'll get everything done when you get those late 3rd tri bursts of nesting mania!

Justkeep- I totally relate to your feeling anxious about getting weight off already but I think the other girls are right about giving ourselves more slack and time to focus on our LOs right now. I also relate to your whole life revolving around feedings lol Mine does too. Bay nurses about every 2 hours. Sometimes she sleeps 3+ hours and that is a godsend but when she's real fussy she cluster feeds or wants to comfort suckle and that can be where she's on my boob every hour for several hours!

:wave: Mrs K, MrsM, Abi, Cgav, Melfy, Rap, Holly, Bumpy :wave:

Afm, I just can't seem to keep away from this thread even though I'm not parl anymore lol I do like checking up on you girls and some of you we've been through almost our whole pregnancies together so I'm attached! Thanks to those of you that read my birth story :) Bay slept two 3 hour chunks last night so it's been better but she wanted to cluster feed and comfort suckle from 4-7am basically the whole time! OH took her on solo for an hour an a half so I could nap today but then I heard her crying ad I couldn't sleep. My mom radar goes off when I hear her cry. It weird cause I used to be a VERY deep sleeper and now as soon as she whimpers my eyes pop open out of a dead sleep! Today we were changing her and she squirted poop out of her butt while we were mid-change & OH gagged a bit LOL thank goodness for changing pads! Here's some pics of my sweet girl from today and yesterday. She's a week old today already!

Bay with my mom <3

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/82391A45-989F-4365-BF56-42DB68566C02-348-000000368C8DDC95.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/FDB76D4F-CDFA-44BE-B329-2B3E3F350524-348-00000036A7054AC7.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/02BAE23C-0DC5-4E9C-B10B-A04FC8B02E20-348-00000039BC21EEA2.jpg


----------



## Mrskg

I agree it took me 9months exactly to get back to my normal weight after my last dd x

Tuckie 1week already time flies when you're having fun x love the pics she's gorgeous xxx

Afm 130am here an yip I'm wide awake!!!!!


----------



## KatM

Tuckie,
Bay is gorgeous! I'm happy you are still checking up on us.


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh tuckie she's lush I particularly like the last pic! Very cute!!

And just, tuckie and everyone else please don't worry about the weight, kat said it very well. I was lucky that I lost most of it quickly apart from that last 7lb.....well I'm pleased to report he's now 3 months old and I still have the same 7lb to lose!!! Haha (may even be 8-9lb now!!) but I'm loving my time with him and being a mum and there's more to life than worrying about weight when you have a newborn. Constant sleep deprivation doesn't exactly make me wanna reach for the salad!!!!! Job for the new year me thinks.....


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky we are practically same due date and same page! Yes knowledge is def power! I do feel empowered with the antenatal classes and I wrote my birth plan for the midwife to check over yesterday and it was nice to see it all made sense to her. So I can adopt different positions and still continuously monitor baby heartbeat there's a special machine you can ask for which allows mobility a 'tele...' Something or other! need to check my notes for its name. 


Kat gorgeous bump pic! Also yes you're right about the pools they do slow labour too early so the antenatal lady said.

Tuckie gorgeous pics Hun please keep posting on here! Xxx

As for weight well i totally understand where you're coming from just and I think we all feel the pressure after birth especially with everyone in the media being 7 stone ASAP. Kat's so right though! I'd need liposuction just to get back to 11 stone I think if that makes you feel better, bet im 13 stone plus after birth :wacko: will certainly not be weighing myself tho xxx

Edit: speaking of putting on weight do you know what me-mo just made me do? Eat trifle (jelly, sponge, custard and cream pudding) for breakfast!!! I was craving it yesterday so we got some on our weekly shop. Breakfast though lol! Naughty baby!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I woke up this morning and realised we are only 6 weeks from V day. I don't know why I thought this but I got so excited I pee'd a little lol...
How are you doing with the Doppler? I am seriously addicted.
I'm a sweet potato today. Is it sad that I stalk your ticker to see what I will be next twinnie x.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## filipenko32

Lee you and pad are zooming along it's brilliant!! :cloud9: xxx oh be careful with that Doppler though, one day soon your baby will change position and you won't find the heartbeat for hours...that's what happened to me but I hope not you too, just so you know Hun xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I LOVE that you two are sailing through this!! I've just found out my friend (who I passed all my ttc stuff and my high dose folic acid onto) has had a second loss. I'm so, so devastated for her. I can't believe it.


----------



## LeeC

Fili, my LO loves playing Hide n Seek already takes me ages to find the hb sometimes, then I have to chase around after him/her.... haha I am such a bad mummy annoying baby.

Abi, I was AWOL for a while as had some issues (in-laws) going on, it was all pretty awful but I didn't post too much on here as didn't want to bring the thread down, anyway I ended up staying with my parents for a while, luckily dh and I are working through this now and I am back home and happy (and back online).
Any news your end? x

MrsM, so sorry to hear about your friend, we all now how hard it is. 
and yes, I cant believe I am 18 weeks today, in 2 weeks I will be 5 months, who would have ever thought, how are you feeling now?

MrsKG, I will get a bump pic on here soon, you will be shocked by my bump lol, we are going out as it is Marks birthday at the weekend so will try and get a nice pic then. x

Re: weight gain, NONE of my clothes now fit, I am getting used to not being a size 6/8. I am trying to embrace my new curves and am planning to get my roots done and invest in some nice maternity clothes to cheer myself up, it will be a trip to New Look, maternity clothes are sooo expensive!!! any other suggestions on stores that are reasonable welcome.


----------



## LeeC

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have been stalking this thread for weeks now so thought I would finally post as I thought doing so earlier may jinx me........I know, the crazy way my mind works lol
> 
> Just wanted to say that you are all inspirational but I have been following Lee and Pad since I was in the RMC thread with them and Im so so happy you both finally have your rainbow babies. Seeing your progession somehow makes me feel like this is my forever baby too. Dont worry, Im not some crazy person, just love happy endings....
> 
> Hi to everyone else and love seeing all the updates on here xx

Taurus, I meant to reply to this a while ago, so happy you are joining us on PARL, I'm looking forward to watching you progress with your rainbow. I'm glad Pad and I could help in some way x.


----------



## Abi 2012

Lee sorry to hear you were having a hard time glad you back home and working things out :) and back online ! ;) and nOthing much to report I'm still losing my plug bit by bit will let you know if I get any strong contractions but I'm not getting my hopes up! Lol x


----------



## Mrskg

Lee matalan do mat clothes but I'm guessing you will be same as me an need short length trousers x I got a lot of my jeans an trousers off eBay x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee, H&M are great for maternity clothes. It's good to look on eBay as well. I've got a couple of nice tops which I will happily send on to you after I have finished with them. 
Abi, sounds like Noah is hanging in there. 
Tuckie Bay is just adorable and it sounds like you are enjoying motherhood. The first 6 weeks are a bit of a blur but it does get easier. 
Nothing to report from me, a few twinges but nothing to get excited about. Still over 3 weeks to go so I wouldn't expect anything to happen yet. It will be interesting to see what they say at my scan tomorrow.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies just popping my head in thought Kat may have had grey but no!! How u doing?? Filli not long!! X

Lee u an pad are going do quick so pleased for u both an ur girls!!! R u going to find out?? Is everything ok now lee?? X
Re mat clothes eBay was fab I would get my size by trying on in shop h and m new look or next then I would look on eBay! I brought few bits in shops like bras etc but most of mine was eBay! I found mainly that maxi dressed were my saviour I lived an died in them an new look was great! Mat tshirt didn't fit me well so I brought size 14 primark tops these were fine. So pleased for u all!! 

Weight after is hard going don't stress about it! First 12 weeks I think ur learning to adjust to sleep routine ur baby etc an after that you can start to worry! I started yoga once a week at 12 weeks it gives me a night off an I go for a sunbed after!! It's my night!!!! An I love it. 

Well my lexi boos is doing well fxd all is well with her I love her more everyday she makes me laugh, she held her foot today whilst pooing I had undone her nappy in her cot left her in cot to go an wet some cotton wool, I came back an found a foot covered in poo being held by her hand!! Lol!! All good fun. 

We met ante natal mums an took pic of our kids will upload its so cute lexi is the eldest therefor the biggest lol!! X


----------



## daviess3

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/BB24CE0C-7A6A-41EF-9DC3-F966D2100EF4-1121-0000009663314A85.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/DD34CE8E-1E94-4703-A5D7-175F090E283E-1121-000000963A7B9682.jpg
She doesn't think much of the hat lol!!! 


https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/43F37770-A789-4FB4-9CD9-B023FC549150-1121-00000096208A9CF4.jpg
Mrs Santa Claus 

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j377/daviess3/B7B2E852-45DC-43E0-9E2E-1C2DA1D04A15-1121-000000961120D0D4.jpg

Her friends!!!!


----------



## dextersmum

Abi I have just read the last 3 pages to catch up and was hoping to hear that you had gone to hospital but then I saw your last post saying not much to report lol. Hope things speed up for you soon.

It takes me that long to try and catch up that I forget everybodies news lol.

Matalan and Next have a small maternity section Lee and I think Dorothy Perkins do too. I bet because you are petit that your bump is really showing now and I can't wait to see a photo it is great to see your ticker and see how well you are doing

AFM I have my dating scan on 11th dec and can't wait to find out how many weeks and days I actually am because the last 2 scans I have added days each time so not sure if I am 11 or 12 weeks at the moment??


----------



## LeeC

Yip, at 5ft 1 I have little legs Mrs KG lol.

MrsM, thanks you, what a good idea, I will keep some of my clothes then I can pass them on as my Bump grows too. I really don't want to spend masses on maternity clothes.

Davies, everthing is much better now thank you, there had been a death in the family too so emotions were very high but we are working through things and in fact Mark just sent me a lovely text saying how much he loves the 4 of us (me, bubba and the 2 fur babies). Lexi is so adorable, I seen the Xmas pics on FB and showed them to hubby, so so cute. 

Hopeful, did I see you lurking, how are Ava and Dylan? hope you are well, I cant wait to join you all in MARL, I miss you all and love it when you drop by to check in on us x.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Dextersmum, can't believe you have your dating scan already, its so exciting isn't it. I couldn't wait for my dating scan, we got moved form 19th May to the 9th May, can't wait to hear you date.

We are still trying to decide if we are going to stay Team Yellow, 20 week scan on 18th December, the day after Pads :)

We thought it might make a lovely Xmas present if we asked them to write down gender and put it in an envelope, then we could open it on Xmas morning, but I just don't know.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No problem Lee. I won't send you my trousers, I'm 5 foot 9 :haha:
Davies the pictures are fab and really reminded me of our post natal group when Edie was Lexi's age. I have photos of all of us in a very similar sort of a place. 
Hoping we have more rainbow babies soon, come on Abi and Kat! Then who is next? Lexi is due just before me am I right?


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, your legs are probably bigger than me!


----------



## dextersmum

lee that is a lovely idea to ask them to write it down and open it on christmas day. Do you have any feeling about the sex of the baby??

I feel like my little one is a girl and the lady who I go to for Reiki told me she thinks it is a girl and I hadn't said anything to her. We will be finding out at one of our scans because we found out with Dexter and I need to know because at the moment I have a room full of baby boy's clothes and need to know if we will be using them or not.

I am not sure how I feel about the sex as long as the baby is healthy and well and gets to come home with us

Davies Lexi is absolutely adorable


----------



## filipenko32

Davies I LOVE those pictures!! Lexi is just gorgeous!! Glad you have a night off too xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi everyone!

i posted some pics too

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us-46.html


----------



## daviess3

Thanks fili an dexters mum xx
Mrsm it was an antenatal group we kept in touch with our babies is really nice, when I first went I rem thinking no one will b my cup of tea but you get talking an everyone's lovely. I would go ladies as its nice to no babies of similar age plus lexi has no girl friends every single friend of mine has boys!! The ones with kids! X

Leec sorry u had pants time Hun, pleased ur on the right track now with all Xmas festivities, I loved being team yellow an annoying everyone! Lol Xmas present would b nice though I def think its special to keep it secret but if you can't I think the envelope idea for Xmas is a really fantastic idea you could even set up a camera to record you opening so u can show ur bubba! Then u will have to come on here an tell us lol! It's ur decision do what's right for you my lovely. Me an Pete enjoyed calling everyone with ' its a girl' well apart from my mum which we text a pic of my battered bruised baby to lol!! No words just pic.... She text back saying 'I take it it's a boy then ' lol!! My mum has three grandsons an was desperate for a granddaughter lol!! I told Pete off GE said we had a girl!! Within two hours my mum was at hospital armed with baby grows in pink with roses on bibs pink hats pink teddys!! Lol she had been waiting lol!! However u decide enjoy it Hun it's do precious xx


----------



## heart tree

Hi girls! Reading as always. New ladies, if a hb has been detected and you want to be added to the front page, PM me. 

Kat how was the sweep? I hope it put you into labor. 

Loving the bump pics everyone! I can't believe how far along everyone is! I started this thread a year ago on Sunday. The first day we found Delilahs hb. Now look at how many rainbow babies we have and are about to have! Amazing. 

Lexi is scrummy! Miss your posts Davies. 

Bay is a doll. 

Hopeful, I'll go to Marl thread next to see your babes. 

I posted a video of Delilah on the marl thread if anyone wants a peek. Hard to post pics at the moment. Will try tomorrow. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...losses-marl-come-join-us-43.html#post23537737


----------



## KatM

Hi MARLS,
Thanks for checking up on us/me. The sweep was fine. I am soft, 70% effaced and 2cm dilated. The Dr said I have a very high pain threshold and the lower back ache I am feeling might be my form of cramps, since I have never experienced period cramps.

I was very disappointed to find out that my scheduled induction date of 12/12/12 is completely full due to the popularity of the date. It will have to wait till after.=( I was really hoping to have a finish line to aim for as I am sufficiently tired of being pregnant and ready to welcome Grey into my arms.

Love all the baby pics I see on the MARL thread. Can't believe how big everyone's babies have become. Cannot wait to join you all very, very soon. The sooner the better!


----------



## heart tree

Kat, have faith. Grey is coming into this world very soon. And you never know, it might just be on 12/12/12! Sounds like things are progressing. Only a matter of days now.


----------



## tuckie27

Davies/Hopeful- beautiful pics! 

Heart- loved the video :) nothing warns the heart like baby giggles! I can't wait for Baylyn to start laughing!

Kat- that's good you're soft, 2cm, & 70%! Remember, I was none of those at 40+4 so you have a good chance of getting that 12/12/12 date or even earlier!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! Just a brief stop by, just getting ready to go for my scan. Heart, Hopeful, Davies, lovely to have you all here just like the old days! I will look at the photos and videos when I get home later. 
Kat sorry you couldn't have your chosen induction date but like Heart said Gray wil be here in no time.


----------



## Raptasaur

Lee it is so tempting to find out the sex. I managed to hold out first time round and enjoyed the surprise. I had believed it was a girl and she was. This time I think I'm carrying a boy although I can't really say why. I'll probably be proved wrong! Your envelope idea sounds lovely but you will need some staying power to keep it closed until Christmas morning!!! Glad to hear your family issues are resolving. Our own are sometimes frustrating enough but in-laws can be really tricky, especially if it feels like your partner is being pulled both ways. I am still irritated with my MIL and we have most of DH's family with us for Christmas this year. I can't even drink to take edge off!!

Mrs Miggins enjoy your scan today. I hope the baby is well engaged and dropping for you xx

Kat it sounds like you are making great progress. Grey might choose to come sooner than the 12th anyway. I hope your backache isn't too bad today.

Davies Lexi is so cute. Love the seasonal outfits! Had a quick peek on the marl thread and it is just full of gorgeous little babies. 

Dextersmum hope baby is awake for your scan so you get a good clear measurement. It makes such a difference if they are active and stretched out. St Mary's put me 4 days behind when they scanned me but bubs was asleep and they were a bit slapdash. The next scan at Gloucester put me spot on for dates that I agreed with. It will be good to have your due date confirmed.

Hit 14 weeks yesterday which is about when the ms subsided for me with my DD. It still seems to be hanging in here though which is a bit rubbish. I can't wait to enjoy a meal again....On the plus side I have managed to stay awake past 9pm a couple of nights this week so looks like the fatigue is abating. Thank God for the weekend! Off to buy the Christmas tree tomorrow and start getting really festive. Happy weekends everyone :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

hey all!

Aww Lee I am your preggo twinno so that entitles you to stalk me as much as you like! I love that we are so close in dates! I know it is amazing isn't it... sometimes I cannot believe I am at the stage when both my Husband and I thought we would never be here...

Yes I have finally got the hang of the doppler! Usually she is very quick to find for me now. She is bang in the middle just under my belly button... had a sneaky listen yesterday and she was thudding away at 157 bpm!

We are so close to making it to V Day.... when our babies could survive without us... and I am so excited that our scans will be so close... only a day apart! 8am on the 17th for me... ladies please send me pinkness by the bucket load as I am so nervous about this one!

Tuckie Bay is gorgeous! She just loves her Mum so much she can't stay away from you!

As is Lexi girl! Love the Xmas outfit!

Kat it sounds like everything is progressing for you.... you never know Grey may be here for the 12/12!! You have a gorgeous bump... I showed Hubby your piccy.. hope that is OK... even he said that must be a perfect one... no stretchies or marks... just glorious roundness!

Ooo Abi.. so sorry Noah is keeping you waiting...

Hey Raps... when are you next over at GRH?

Hello Dexters!

MrsM hope all is well with the scan.. piccy for me to get jealous over please!

Hope your two are always beautiful!

hey Heart! Look at Delilah now.. is crazy to think that it was a year ago this all started, now look at us all.

Hey Fili how are you doing? I think I am joining you in the queasy club... Last 2 days have woken up feeling really nauseous... Hubby thinks it is my stomach getting squished cos baby is growing...


----------



## Mrskg

Anyone had a numb arm? Last week I struggled to sleep because of numb achy restless right leg now it seems to have moved to my right arm only seems to be at night an goes from my shoulder to my wrist bad enough to keep me awake x I googled an comes up carpal tunnel but my brother has this an my friend had it when pregnant an their pain was wrist and fingers? Tried calling midwife but couldn't get hold of her x dreading another restless night :cry:


----------



## hopeful23456

I had bad carpal tunnel but in hands, got feeling back in tips of numb fingers recently. didnt have a numb arm but could be related? Are you swollen?

Pad, kat and mrsm- loved ur bump pics 

Lee- I really want to know the gender too! Didn't read post but sounds like a Xmas surprise?

Still trying to keep up with thread but super busy and then you'll all have the babies!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks hopeful I've always thought carpal tunnel was in hands an wrist but according to dr google can go as far as shoulder??? My hands and fingers are fine an no I've no swelling x I'm not too worried about it being something serious I'm just wondering how I'm going to cope with no sleep x I'm also wondering if it's maybe baby lying on a nerve if so I hope she moves soon x


----------



## mommaandbaby

hi all I had my son 7 years ago and have had 3 early mc's since then the last in may of this year and just found out i am pregnant again 5 weeks i am so nervous the same is going to happen again i am steady in the bathroom checking for spotting. I am praying this one will go good i would love to give my son a brother or sister.


----------



## KatM

Good morning ladies.

Heart,
Love the video of D laughing. So cute!

Hopeful,
The holiday outfits are adorable. They are getting big.

Davies,
Gorgeous.

Tuckie,
More pics needed. It's been a week.

MrsMigg,
Hope the scan went well. Will stalk for an update.

Rap,
Sorry you still have MS, but at least your energy is coming back. Post pics of the Christmas tree please and have fun.

Pad,
Could be slowed digestion making you nauseated after being vertical. Are you getting a lot of heartburn? I wasn't, but would occasionally get indigestion after sleeping for a bit. I did get heartburn a few weeks ago at night.
Thanks for the compliment about my bump from your DH. I'm not shy. 

MrsKg,
Sounds like it could be a nerve thing.

Momm,
Welcome. Congrats on your BFP. This is a lucky thread with lots of rainbow babies.

Hi Fili, Cgav, and everyone else.

AFM,
I did get some crampy feelings after the sweep and each time I sat on the toilet, I would cramp and have a contraction (my uterus would get rock hard) and back pain. It all subsided 

Thanks for the concern about my back pain. I would only measure it on a scale of 1-10 as a 4/5 at most at the worst. It is usually a dull 2. I do have a high pain threshold, so I even measure surgery at around a 7. Point is, don't worry about me. =)


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks kat x I've googled loads an seems to be quite common although still not got a name lol x

Welcome momm sending you lots of sticky :dust: x


----------



## hopeful23456

Kat- Grey is pretty comfy in there!

Welcome momma! Those early days are so tough, I spot checked every time i peed or felt any wetness for months, up until my water broke.
Hoping this time works for you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat, back pain was the only sign my mum had of stage 1 labour. Lets hope that's the case for you. 
MrsK I had really bad carpal tunnel with Edie. It was just in my fingers and hands but it was so uncomfortable, numb and tingling. I sympathise. 
Welcome Momma, hope you are here with us for the duration. 
Abi, any developments?
Afm, scan went well. Baby is indeed head down though curled around slightly, bum is towards my right ribs, limbs are towards my left. But s/he is back to front as required and pointing in the right direction. No photos but all is looking good. 
I have been so uncomfortable today! Lightening crotch all day on and off, pressure down on my cervix, bum and bladder, and braxton hicks type tightenings, but only on and off. And tonight really bad indigestion like all my food is sat on top of my ribs. And I have another 3 or 4 weeks of this!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Reading back a bit further - Pad, I'm so excited for your scan! I will be throwing pink fairy vibes around all day. 
Rapt - sorry the MS is hanging around. I have discovered it doesn't really do to compare this pregnancy with my daughters as they have differed such a lot. I had no MS with her at all, zero, but plenty with this one. In fact every other pregnancy I've had since hers has brought nausea. I had no food aversions with her, apart from Chinese food gave me diarrhoea every time I ate it, but this time I have gone off tea, beans, eggs, olives and a whole load more stuff. I craved fruit and milk with her, this time it's been meat and salt. I also had bad carpal tunnel and water retention with her and my hands and feet swelled up enormously and that hasn't happened this time. But hopefully the result will be the same - a nice big fat baby. For all of us!
I do hope you feel better soon though and it's great that the tiredness is wearing off. Enjoy putting the tree up, we are putting ours up this weekend too.


----------



## KatM

Yay MrsMigg for the baby being in proper position. Boo for all the yucky symptoms of pregnancy. Is your photo shoot on Monday?


----------



## KatM

My induction is now set for Tuesday (My EDD) at 2AM. I really want to go natural, but am 75-80% confidant with my choice to not go past 40 weeks. Still doing all the old wives tales, but with no success. Even ate half a pineapple core today. Will walk ALL day tomorrow as I have a hectic day planned for DH and me that I am hoping will bring on labor.


----------



## heart tree

Mrs M you might go earlier. Those were similar symptoms I had. Congrats on a great scan! 

Kat every time I see your name pop up I get excited hoping you are announcing you are in labor.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Half a pineapple core that's grim! I hope something happens over the weekend. Yes, photo shoot on Monday.


----------



## padbrat

hey Kat... 2am? Really? But at least you have a date to aim to! How exciting! I think you could be right... I am back up with it again tonight... woke at 2am... this is pants!!! Will start eating smaller portions more often I think and see if that helps.

MrsM! Yay baby is in the right spot!

MrsK can you wear a support or something to help? Doesn't sound fun...


----------



## Hollybush75

3.30am wake up call by my stomach!!!! I was so hungry I thought I was going to be sick! I had my porridge supper before bed as usual but obviously baby wanted more food. She was wiggling like mad when I woke up but has calmed down a bit now since I had a bowl of cereal! Crazy!


----------



## MightyMom

MrsM: I hope you don't have 4 more weeks of that. I remember having good days and bad with DD, but the day before my waters broke I had back ache all day with BH and lightning crotch ALL DAY. Maybe you are closer than you think?

Kat: Glad you are at peace (mostly) with your decision. I don't think anyone is ever certain of any decision as a parent, so I'm sure you'll be fine with your decision when the time comes and you make it. :)

Pad: Heartburn sucks! I wish I had a magic cure, but it seemed once I got it nothing really helped. :/

Holly: LoL! I love how our LOs are dictating our schedule before they are even born!

AFM, more spotting today. So frustrating. I'm sitting ALL DAY LONG. The most strenuous thing I do is drive my car. How can I still be spotting?? I need a referral for a local doctor, I was really hoping I would go back to having a "normal" pregnancy. :/ Wah wah waaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## daviess3

Mrsk congrats on good position xx
Mrsm carpel tunnel is horrid I like hopeful had it in my fingers toward the end! Not nice to add to the uncomfy symptoms! Lol x

Kat sounds like ur so close Hun, ur pain threshold must be high! Mine was very low an I managed so u will find it a breeze? Are you able to book your induction for 11th? As you have a good chance of grey being born the 12th?? X

Heart I miss you to Hun it's just frantic! Lexi is having the 4momth growth spurt an has been waking once a night again. Tonight twice, also she was looked after for few hours yesterday evening by my sil when lexi woke at 10pm they brought her downstairs! With light tv on etc!! So tonight/this morning she woken has been doubley whingy coz I think she thinks she should be going downstairs!!!! I did tell them if she cries wakes up just comfort her in her room!!! X

Rap my morning sickness started to ease around 14 weeks fxd yours does although I have to say I don't think I enjoyed another meal whilst pg! I had to eat little an often!! X

Welcome momma fxd this is ur rainbow xx

Pad I'm sending pink girly thoughts to u my lovely are you finding out?? X
Mrs m lightening crotch is awful hope it sods off for u my lovely xx
Fili how you doing? Not long!! Xxx
Tuckie how are you getting on? X


----------



## daviess3

Holly I had that! Maybe it's a girl thing! I used to go downstairs for biscuit glass of milk but then would get heartburn! Try belvita biscuits milk an cereal they have same goodness as a bowl of cereal are quite filling an yummy but don't leave you with that just had milk feeling in bed! X
Kat your post didn't come up before yay for the 11th from what I no of induction it can often take its time if you start with pessaries etc before they do the drip so maybe 12th is in sight! Either way grey will b here for ur Xmas present!! Ah so lovely xx

Mighty hope ur ok Hun spotting is never nice hope u get ur referral an can stop worrying? Heart had to do a lot of bedrest Hun, not nice but sometimes you just have to do these things. Take it easy Hun x


----------



## Abi 2012

Kat- glad you have a date . Although I hope you go naturally before then ! 
Mrs m- glad baby's all settled in a good position , my baby on the other hand has decided to go back to back ... 

Afm- still nothing to report just knackered all the time back ache still awful and contractions come and go he will come when he is ready! X


----------



## fitzy79

Abi, Kat & Mrs Migg, hoping your little ones decide to make an appearance really soon! I am dreading getting to the final 4 weeks upon reading about all of the aches, pains and discomfort! 

Welcome Momma, hope your stay here is a long and happy one. Everyone is so supportive and we all understand the stress and anxiety those early weeks bring. 

Pad and Lee, looking forward to scan updates from you both...not long to go and what a lovely thing to have done just before Christmas. I'm thinking about booking a private scan in the next couple of weeks so that I can bring my Mam and sister with me! 

MightyMom, remind me again...is it you that has a hematoma that's causing the spotting?! Mine caused red bleeds and spotting up to 16+3 days and after that it appeared to resolve itself. I'm hoping that your current spotting is the last of it bleeding out! 

I'm doing great. Had a midwife appt on Thurs so Itsy was fab...heartbeat thundering away as soon as Doppler hit my tum and fundal height was measuring bang on for dates. I also had the glucose test done in hospital this week which I passed so no need to go in for three hour one. Looks like I'll be taking maternity leave from 31st Dec as there were new regulations introduced in relation to our leave here so makes more sense for me to go early now. Originally had been due to start on 17th January!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mightymom, I know how stressful and worrying the spotting is but I had several episodes of it and all was fine. I had red bleeding with clots from weeks 5-7. Brown spotting at 14, 18 and 24 weeks Im sure it was. The best thing for me was not to prod about in there to keep checking if there was anymore. It stopped everytime that I didnt aggravate it! Have you got a doppler for reassurance as that worked for me.

Pad, I'll be thinking pink all the way for your scan. 

Lee, I think thats a lovely idea if you chose to find out the sex get them to write it down and open up on Xmas day, I love that idea.

Mrs M, good news that the baby if head down and in the right position and all is the way it should be.

Kat, exciting stuff that your being induced on Tuesday, cant wait for that to come and hear your birth story and see pics.

I still find myself posting on this section all the time and I forget that I should move to the MARL section. Will be great when everyone has moved over there.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I know I don't post here often but I read you as much as I can. 

Many of you getting so close now!! How exciting!!! I'm so anxious about labor already & it's still weeks until I have to face it!! Good luck all with it!!

Pad & Lee is great to see you so close to half way in your pregnancies. Your tickers always bring a smile to my face. Very happy for you both & sending pink vibes your way Pad.

Just I can't believe Emelia is already 4 weeks old!!! Time is certainly flying!!!

Beautiful growing babies!! I love all your baby pics & can't wait to share mine too!!!

I'm looking forward to start maternity leave but I have still another 6 weeks to wait for that. I'm off sick at the moment for two weeks die to my chronic back pain & I've been referred to physio but I won't see them until the 21st. I'm getting huge & they say that's the reason for so much pain. 
On the other hand I'm still following the same treatment (injections,aspirin,..) until 38 weeks. I was told a couple of weeks ago that most probably I'll have to start the treatment again once the baby is born for another 6 weeks to avoid post-labor blood clotting. I've got the appointment with the consultant on Tuesday so I'll see what she says.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, I meant to say that I know you are quite anxious about being induced but dont be, heres my experience...

My waters broke at 5am and went to the hospital. I was checked at 10am and confirmed that my waters had broke but my cervix was "unfavourable" at only 1cm dilated. They started the induction drug at 12.30 and Emelia was born at 13.56. My contractions came so fast and intense like what Heart experienced aswell with barely any breaks between them. It was very painful at the time and I only had gas and air as they didnt realise how far gone I was until they check and Emelia's head was showing! I again the same as Heart only had 20 mins of pushing and that wasnt the hardest part, it felt good to be pushing. When the head was coming out it is a burning sensation as they say but total relief when the head passes and the body then passes easily. For me it was the contractions that were the most painful part.
Its hard to describe the pain to anyone as everyone does have different pain thresholds, but all I know is like they say you quickly forget how bad it was and would definetely do it all over again.

I know my waters broke naturally and I dont know if that makes any difference at all as to how fast things can progress


----------



## MightyMom

fitzy79 said:

> MightyMom, remind me again...is it you that has a hematoma that's causing the spotting?! Mine caused red bleeds and spotting up to 16+3 days and after that it appeared to resolve itself. I'm hoping that your current spotting is the last of it bleeding out!

They never did find out what caused the bleeding. I woke up to lots of bright red blood at 14+3. Have had brown spotting off and on since then. The nearest OB in my insurance network is 2 hours away, so unless it's an emergency it's hard to justify a trip out there.



Justkeeptryin said:


> Mightymom, I know how stressful and worrying the spotting is but I had several episodes of it and all was fine. I had red bleeding with clots from weeks 5-7. Brown spotting at 14, 18 and 24 weeks Im sure it was. The best thing for me was not to prod about in there to keep checking if there was anymore. It stopped everytime that I didnt aggravate it! Have you got a doppler for reassurance as that worked for me.

Thanks. I've had much spotting in the first tri which I ignored as normal. But I had a bright red bleed at 14 weeks which put me on edge again. I almost purchased a doppler, but every day Colton's activity and kicks feel stronger so I know he's ok for now. I never stick my fingers, or anything else, anywhere near my lady's area haha:). There's quite a risk of introducing infection so poor DH has been doing without since conception! But he's a good man and very understanding and has been amazing about it. If I didn't keep spotting I might let him have a go, but until I'm in the clear he's on his own, LOL!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

Hello! :hi: I was hoping I would be able to join you lovely ladies! I've been told what a great group you are! I'm going to start reading up on you all but I wanted to introduce myself. I am 31 and started ttc in 2010. I actually had my first loss before I actually knew I was pregnant. I was late for my period and we weren't trying at the time, although I suspected I was pregnant. I went to see my dr after I had what I thought was a super heavy period..turns out we were pregnant. After that, we decided to start trying and we got pregnant 5 months later. I was over the moon and just knew that everything was going to be ok. After that loss, we have been trying 2 years and 4 months before this bfp. Of course this time I am very cautious and super paranoid. I had some severe pain last Friday night and had to go to the ER but they said it was too early to see anything and they suspected an ectopic pregnancy. I've been to my FS for 2 scans this week and we have only seen a gestational sac. I go back on Tuesday to hopefully find some good news. My ticker says i'm over 6 weeks, but I ovulate later and am actually 5w5d now. I've also had some brown spotting since last sunday, mostly after bowel movements but it is really scary to see. 

Anyways, I look forward to getting to know you all :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

It's V-Day for me today. So happy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Teddy! All the very best for this pregnancy, hope you become one of the many success stories we have had on here. 
Happy V day Holly, Happy 38 weeks Abi and happy 19 weeks Pad. 
And full term for me today - 37 weeks!! Mark finally got all the baby stuff we need out of the garage, my mum has bought us a baby monitor as its the one thing we needed to buy apart from clothes, my stuff is all ready to pack in my case which Mark got out for me yesterday and I'm all ready to go. All I need is a baby! So my last job today - wash my little pram and Moses basket sheets and actually pack my case and I'm all set. 
Kat, Abi, two more arrivals from you this week? Well definitely Kat but hopefully Abi as well. How exciting!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m - happy 37 week darling!

holly - happy v-day hun :D

pad- happy 19 weeks!! :) 

kat- induction isnt all that bad sweetie i was induced with josh, pain is pain at the end of the day no matter how that labour is started its gonna hurt like hell! and tbh that paain is what brings your beautiful baby into this world and its all worth it in the end! i waas induce 9am by 12 i was having contractions (they werent to strong bareablehad to breathe through them) by 3 my waters broke on there own thats when the pain really started the contractions were coming so cclose together i didnt have time to get over one before the next was coming... at 5 i asked for an eppidural and was taken down to labour ward at 6 cchecked and was 5 cm dilated they put the drips in my hand and checked me again and i dilated so quickly i was 10 cm i couldnt have the epi and then the pushing began, that was the easy part the worst part is the contractions by far, you will be fine either way hun we all do it over and over so it really cant be that bad! my mum did it 6 times! and it was the best experiance of my life giving birth to josh the relief fter the baby is put in your arms is amazing! you'll do great.
and just keep i think when your waters break it is generally more painful! whether there broken naturally or not the contractions become more itense and closer together!

afm- well 38 weeks today, feeling fine no more contractions backache is severe but bearable i can bearly sleep and feel abit rubbish tbh, but he will come in no more then 4 weeks so thats something to look forward to!, trying not to think about it too much tbh i think im looking into it too muh and its getting my hopes u so ill just let sleeping dogs lie and let my body and this baby do all the work for now. i think he is more likely t come if i stop looking into it! 

hope all you other girlies are doing great! love and hugs too you all xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Holly. Congrats on reaching V day, so happy for you. Have you started to buy anything yet?

MrsM, great news about your scan, not long now. Relax and enjoy Elf today :)

Pad happy 19 weeks, not long till our scans. Lots of pink wishes to you.

Teddy bear, welcome.

Madrid, nice to hear from you.

Abi, hoping things move soon and also for you Kat.

Just and Tuckie, love reading about your LO's.

Hi to everyone, all the PARLs and MARLs.


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome teddy x

Happy v day Holly x

Happy full term mrs mig x

Happy 19 weeks pad woohoo almost half way x

Happy 38 weeks abi x

Lee where's your bump pic????? X


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG. I took one especially for you. I will post it up soon, promise.
How are you today? x


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee: I have bought a bottle of baby wash..........:haha:

I have lots of things bookmarked like the crib, bedding, baby monitor, bouncer, site to buy GBS test :haha: but I will wait until Christmas is over before I start physically buying stuff. My mother is buying all the first size clothes. She is going a bit crazy but I'm letting her. She has been a rock, coming to all those scans with me, worrying about me, etc. This is their first (and only from me) grandchild so they are over the moon. My reflexologist crocheted a beautiful newborn size cardigan. DH and I ooohed and aahed over it for 5 minutes then I put it away in the back of a drawer. There is still a large part of my brain that still can't fathom that this is really happening :dohh:


----------



## Mrskg

Lee can't wait :happydance: I'm fine feeling huge an struggling with work thankfully only 6 more shifts to go 2 weeks today will be my last day :thumbup: loving my (3rd :rofl:) new pram keep pushing it round the house don't want to put it in my neighbours :haha: bit I will x have to take pics first x

Holly :hugs: just think of all the bargains youll get inn the jan sales x oh by the way.....ITS HAPPENING YOU'RE HAVING A BABY :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know just what you mean Holly. When I was pregnant with my daughter a woman I worked with brought me a cardigan that her mum had knitted for the baby. It was a lovely gesture but I was only 6 or 7 weeks. I drove round with that damned cardigan in my car for weeks before I dared even take it into the house. 
You are not still having reflexology are you?


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy v day holly!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy milestone day to everyone- wow. Just reading up


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, going to read bk now. Really struggling with tiredness and severe groin ache! It's like I've been cycling or horse riding for weeks it's so painful! Like saddle soreness :saywhat: why????

[email protected] 33 days to go!!!!!!! :wacko: that's nearly like waiting for next period, gonna get a whole lot more than that! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Holly I was the same, as mrs mig says, it's just too hard to fathom sometimes after our losses. But I took the bull by the horns at 24 weeks ish onwards and we got most stuff, still need blankets and what are baby vests? (it's on the hospital list)


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig that's good news, are you still measuring ahead? My fundal height is a week ahead all the time which they said was fine but the midwife palpated me and said, Ohh I think you have a big baby! :shock:. So far though he's been 50th percentile for all growth - kind of trust the midwife more though she was experienced / older lady. Me-mo is head down too and in right position re back :yipee: natural births hopefully!! Happy full term Hun :cloud9: oh it seems like yesterday.... 

Mightly mum I had bleeding at 9 weeks and it was dismissed as nothing but I was very scared. It sounds like yours is nothing to worry about either but i know how scared you must be :hugs: :hugs: 

Madrid :hi: sorry about your back pain :hugs: your pregnancy is flying too! 

Lee can't wait to see bump pic! Bet you look fab! 

Pad when is your gender scan? 

New ladies welcome and sorry for your losses, hoping these are your rainbows! 

Abi I've been getting the impression that the last few weeks of pregnancy are awful!! Already I can't sleep etc and am starting to feel crap so I think that all gets worse as you well know! Hang in there Hun not long now :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

Mrs Miggins, sadly I'm not as she is moving away and there isn't another reflexologist that is local to me. I originally started seeing her a week before I found out I was pregnant as I wanted to try it out as a help with TTC. When I saw my consultant at 5 weeks I asked him if I could keep having reflexology and he couldn't see a problem with it at all. She specialised in fertility and pregnancy reflexology. I found it incredibly helpful with the bloating in the first trimester. I would go in all bloated and uncomfortable, she would work on the intestine area and I would leave feeling much better :)


----------



## heart tree

Any babies being born today? Stalking for new rainbow babies.

Teddy, welcome! Girls, I referred her over to this thread as she is having those feelings that we all know so well. You know...PARL feelings. She has a scan on Tuesday and I couldn't think of a better group of ladies to give her support. 

Holly, I couldn't buy anything until the 3rd trimester. Unfortunately I was so damn unprepared when Delilah made her entrance at 34 weeks that I had to order things online while she was in the hospital! Oh well. It all worked out. Happy V day!

Lee, bump pic please. 

In fact, bump pics from everyone please.

Today is the one year anniversary of this thread. I started it on the day that I saw Delilah's hb for the first time after being told 3 days earlier that I would probably miscarry. It is also the birthday of my deceased step-father who was a wonderful man, pediatrician, humanitarian, I could go on and on. I was told by someone that if you have a wish, ask it of the dead on their birthday. I happened to have my scan on his birthday last year, so in desperation asked him to find the baby's hb. Sure enough he did! And I like to think he's our guardian on this thread. 

Happy Birthday PARL thread! May you continue to be a source of life for all of the rainbows being conceived.


----------



## LeeC

I need some help: Did or is anyone having really bad cramps around 18 weeks. I'm getting a bit nervous now, I have been in bed for past couple of hours. Started feeling a bit sick and have been having really bad cramps for the past hour, it feels like bad period pain but worse.
I've checked and there is def no blood.
Can rlp be this painful? Thanks.


----------



## fitzy79

Oh God, preggo hormones here or wha...Heart. your post has just made me well up:cry:

Congrats on V-day Holly!!:happydance:

Welcome Teddy..keeping everything crossed for your scan on Tuesday!:hugs:

Have a cold so trying to dose myself up on natural remedies! I also bought Itsy's buggy today..got a bargain Bugaboo Cameleon in immaculate condition!!
 



Attached Files:







buggy1.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LeeC

Hubby just suggested using Doppler and heard hb albeit not for long, these cramps are not good though. Enough to scare the living day lights out of anyone.


----------



## Madrid98

I don't know if it's common or not to be honest Lee but why don't you contact the triage team at your hospital. I'm sure they'll be able to advise you better than us.


----------



## Mrskg

Heart that was lovely x happy 1 yr anniversary to this thread long may it rain rainbows xxxx

Lee maybe baby taking a growth spurt :hugs:

Fitzy glad you got a bargain! Makes it feel more real pushing a pram eh xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee I had terrible cramps at 16 weeks. So bad I was woken up and I really thought I was starting to lose the baby. I tried bearing them out for half an hour but they were awful. I took 2 500mg paracetamol as I couldn't stand the pain. I kept going to the loo as I was expecting to start bleeding but nothing happened. The cramps tailed off and I went back to sleep. I was very sore and achey the next day.


----------



## Madrid98

Happy v-day Holly!!


----------



## Mrskg

my 29 week bump and my newest pram addition x
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks xmas 12 pram 009.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9









29 weeks xmas 12 pram 048.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7









29 weeks xmas 12 pram 050.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrskg

heres my 28 weeks scan pic x 2nd 1 a bit freaky she's facing the front and waving xx
 



Attached Files:







28 week scan 001.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5









28 week scan 002.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- I had bad round ligament pain, around where bikini line is. 
Where are the cramps located? Sounds like pulling and stretching. Mine hurt hurt bad, a warm washcloth helped. 

Cute pics mrskg! I like the pram

Welcome teddy and congrats! Praying for a good scan!

Happy Birthday PARL thread! May you live long and help put many minds at ease and see many babies come into the world!


----------



## filipenko32

Omg heart :cry: xxx

Lee could they be strong bowel cramps. I got those and nearly mistook them for af pain xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, I was very crampy throughout my pregnancy. I had a few episodes of really bad period like pain I think it was around 24 weeks. I tried to avoid taking paracetamol throughout my pregnancy unless I really had to (even though it is safe) but I did take it for the cramps as it will help to ease your anxiety if you can get rid of the pain. Also try lying on your left side for a bit.
If it is very sever though and you did describe it as worse than period pain then you should phone triage for advice. Im sure all will be fine but just to see what they say. :hugs: to you x


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Fili, MrsKG, Holly, Just, Madrid and Hopeful.

I was wondering about paracetamol and have taken 2 as it was shooting pains down my right leg when I was walking.
Seems to have eased off for now, if it starts again I will call hospital tomorrow.

MrsKG, love the scan and pram pics x


----------



## Mrskg

sounds like baby could be lying in a nerve lee x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I seem to remember having a sudden resurgence of cramps towards the mid point, in fact that's when I started to suffer from SPD. I'm hoping its just growth pains, I'm sure it is. 
Heart what a lovely post. Happy birthday Parl thread. I used to love reading and stalking this thread in the early days, seeing wonderful posts from yourself, Davies, Hopeful, Petitpas, Pups, watching Just, Bumps, Sara join, and hope beyond hope that I'd be here soon. And now I'm almost ready to graduate myself! 
Fili, I haven't had a growth scan or anything but at all my appointments my measurements have been spot on. Baby vests - like babygros but with no legs and short sleeves. They maybe call them bodysuits on the packet. 
MrsK, is that the Babystyle Lux? I have the same pram (different fabrics) and its gorgeous. I loved it when Edie was a baby and I'm looking forward to using it again. 
Holly sorry to hear that. I do reflexology but I don't treat pregnant women unless they are full term, if your reflexologist specialised in pregnancy she sounds fantastic. I intend to try to get a treatment in my last week if I can get in. 
Kat, hope you are doing ok today. 
I also had a moment a bit like Holly, I had a bit of a wobble in my journal about it. It kind of suddenly dawned on me that in not very much time, I'm having another, actual baby. I'm so, so excited but its like - shit. This is really happening!! 
Just had my hair curled ready for my bump photo shoot tomorrow.


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm will we see photos?? Xx
Heart yep I'm crying this thread saw me through what is has been the most wonderful year of my life! I raise a glass of water (as that was my vice!) to your step father for watching us ladies in good times. Hope d is good Hun xx

Lexi has bad teeth today temp nappy rash coz if teeth rosy cheeks!! Bless her x

Lee I had few times cramping my lovely but I would get that Doppler out an listen! I agree with everyone rlp but also it could be growing stretching pain to? I found a warm bath helped xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah it's the lux mrsmig x love it and the carseat us so light compared to my britax one x what pattern do you have? X


----------



## Embo78

Happy anniversary to the thread that didn't fail to make me laugh, cry, learn and grow! I was so worried I was going to lose my precious baby boy. Constantly! 
This thread helped keep me sane (Ish!!!)

Thanks to all you lovely parl ladies :hug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Embo you too! I knew I had forgotten to mention a few of you by name but you were all a huge support. 
MrsK mine is black white and grey so perfect for a team yellow baby. I found it was great for pushing in the snow which might still come in handy for you in February!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Davies yes I'll post the photos if I can!


----------



## heart tree

Now I'm crying! :cry:

Lee sounds like SPD or round ligament pain. I'm sure babe is ok. 

I hope Kat has been silent because she's having Grey!


----------



## filipenko32

I was thinking that about Kat Heart - exciting!! Maybe she'll be the 1st parl not to update DURING labour lol! I'm already discussing ways with hubs to get online in our non-internet friendly hospital and we can but it will be slower...

Mrs mig thanks for the info re vests, I have these already - I was thinking you know vests like rab c nesbit vests lol!

Is anyone else's baby always in their ribs!!?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Lee,

I saw this is another thread and made me think of you. Might be interested as it seems other girls experienced it also.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1570515-cramping-18-weeks.html


----------



## heart tree

Taurus would you like to be added to the front page of this thread? Let me know. Congrats on being in the second tri!

Fili you must find a way to update us! Bring a wireless modem with you if you have to. We can't possibly wait until after. We need details in the moment!


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes please heart. 

Cant believe Im actually in 2nd Tri after such a crap of a year at the start and middle.


----------



## heart tree

I'll add you now. Second tri was a magical time for me. So happy you made it!


----------



## cgav1424

Happy birthday PARL thread! I've just done a quick read through and as I started crying after heart's post, I don't remember half of what I've read!

Lee - I've been having some ligament pain that is so painful it absolutely takes my breath away. I would just drink lots of water, lay down and take it easy. Isn't it terrible that we're here in the second tri when most ladies are breathing their sighs of relief and we're still panicking at every ache and pain? Being PARL sucks, but I have all the faith in the world that this is your forever baby, Lee!

Pram ladies - I'm suffering from pram/stroller envy! We're not buying anything until V day so I'll just live vicariously through you lot. ;)

Heart - your words were lovely. Cheers to your stepfather who sounds like an amazing man. My father passed away 5 years ago and was a pediatrician as well. I'm having a bit of anxiety about this baby as he was my other two children's pediatrician and was there at the birth, took their APGAR scores, did their newborn assessments, etc. and it breaks my heart that he won't be there to greet this little one. 

Teddy - welcome and good luck to you on your scan on Tuesday! I must say that on top of being supportive, this thread is pretty lucky as well. ;) Just know you have ladies all over the world (literally) pulling for you and virtually holding your hand. It's rare to be in the company of people who know exactly how you feel and know who to say to make you feel at ease and that's what this thread does for you. It gives you a safe place to offer support and be supported and to vent or panic or post selfishly about how much you're freaking out (I have lots of those posts!) so just enjoy and embrace this pregnancy and have faith.

Kat - I know you had a busy day planned for you and DH, did it work? Is Grey making his appearance as we speak?

Mrs Mig - can't wait to see your bump photo shoot! You look amazing in all your selfies of your bump shots so I imagine that your photo shoot shots will be gorgeous!

:hi: to everyone else and I'm sorry if I missed anyone. Heart got me all worked up and emotional! Damn hormones!

Afm, I know I don't post very often, but I check on you all everyday and thank my lucky stars that I've had my PARL ladies to get me through the first 17 weeks of this pregnancy. This thread has been my lifesaver! I have my anatomy scan on Wednesday and think I've been feeling some kicks. I'm pretty sure that's what they are, but it's been 6 years since I've been pregnant so I don't remember what they feel like. Anyway, other than the scan on Wednesday, nothing new to report. I still have haven't bought any maternity clothes though I desperately need them and am finding that I'm needing a small fort of pillows to get comfortable each night. My weight gain has thankfully slowed as I've been weaned to one prednisone a day and hope to come completely off it at my next appt in 2 weeks. If I'm careful, I can remain on the higher side of normal weight gain (35 lbs) which will be less than what I gained with Christian and Aubrey so here's hoping! I hope everyone has had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update to say that I am NOT in labor and will be getting induced at 2AM on Tuesday. Thanks for all the well-wishes and positive induction stories. Thank you all for being so supportive during my entire pregnancy. 

DH and I went to the hospital when I had contractions 5 min apart for 1 hour, but they all stopped and I felt stupid. Since then, nothing much. It looks like induction it will be.


----------



## MightyMom

:sad2: OMG Heart! I kind of swore to myself I wouldn't cry before even reading what you wrote and I couldn't help it! Tears everywhere! Happy Birthday PARL thread! The only place in the world where my worry feels normal and I can celebrate the amazing way life works with a bunch of great ladies! Oop, I'm tearing up again...


Ok, better.

Lee, I've had some wicked cramps lately. Especially when LO decides he is going to try to fit into a corner of my uterus that he doesn't fit in yet! I've also had a bunch of growing pains lately that have had me in bed for the day. I spent all day yesterday in bed! I remember having these with DD, they don't last forever. You gotta love the irony, you pray for a baby and then you get the baby who wants to stretch out and make you all achey. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Here is my first official bump pic @ 18 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.png
File size: 360.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Abi 2012

happy birthday PARL thread! :) 

mighty- love the bump pic hun! looking fab :D

kat- glad we are helping you through the tough part of pregnancy, its so hard but not long now and your baby will be in your arms! :) worth every minute of the last 9 months! :D

lee- sorry to hear your in pain, hope it buggers of soon xx

cgav- good luck for your scan on wednesday, :) hope all goes well, and kicks sound promising i felt noah early on i think about 16 weeks :D 

afm- im feeling niggles again but wont get my hopes up, got a busy day planned gonna take josh to school and go to town and get a few last minute bits for joshs stocking and pay rent :) still not sleeping well must be my body getting ready for the sleepless nights i guess 

hoping all you ladies are enjoying the festive time of year :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. Mighty mom - gorgeous bump!!
Cgav- thank you so much and thanks for posting, always good to see you. 
Kat - it's really common for contractions to stop when you get to hospital, it happened to me. Sort of like stage fright. Only a few more hours now. 
Abi - hope your busy day keeps you occupied and Noah will arrive soon. 
Fili - my baby dwells constantly in my ribs, it's partly the reason I had that scan on Friday. It's so uncomfortable and digesting food takes forever. I had a full Sunday dinner yesterday and taking the plate back to the kitchen I dropped my knife. How the whole lot didnt come straight back up again I will never know. I was looking forward to my bump dropping, and the rib pain easing. Well I think it has dropped as I now feel like a have a bowling ball bouncing on my cervix when I walk and almost constant lightening crotch but still the rib pain! I hope Me-mo is a bit kinder to you! If you can't get online in labour send me text updates and I will try to post them for you. Unless I am in labour at the same time! 
Right time to get ready for the photos!


----------



## filipenko32

Mighty mum, you look amazing! Sorry you've been in pain too.

Kat lol we are willing you into labour! Hope you're ok about tomorrow, we will be virtually with you holding your hand. Why are they inducing you before 40 weeks again? Sorry!! Preggo brain! 

Mrs mig thanks I may have to do that! Thank you. Sounds like we are having similar aches and pains. I met my bro and sister in law in london on Saturday and lightning crotch was incredible, it was every 10 seconds at one point as I walked! Also I feel like I'm one of those obese women who had to have their stomach stapled but still can't stop eating irrespective of heartburn of high chance of vomiting especially when bending over - omg your story makes me feel queasy just thinking about it!! Not long now though. 

Still can't believe we're going to get babies!!! I am getting a bit scared now :wacko: I'm ordering my hypno birthing stuff online today and thinking about hospital bag packing 

Happy Monday to everyone xxx


----------



## padbrat

Lovely bump pic Mighty!!

Kat... well tomorrow is the big day then! Will be thinking of you all day and can't wait for your update!

Holly happy V day!

Lee... have you had your pains checked out? Just to put your mind at rest.

Abi... COME ON NOAH!

Hey Fitzy!

MrsM... and MrsK... you both are clearly pram experts... so need your advice!

Hey Cgav! 

Welcome Teddy and Taurus!

hello Hopeful!

Heart.... what an amazing man your Dad sounds. It is amazing that not only did he help many people in life, but he helps us all now as he inspired you to start this thread.

I am a mango today!! And Hubby has started telling people and we bought our first baby thing... a changing bag!!! We find out gender at 20 wk scan on the 17th Dec... one week until big scan day.... dah dah dah dum!!!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I read everyone's post, but don't have the mental/emotional energy for a super long post. Thank you again for all the thoughts and well-wishes. Still hoping to go into active labor naturally, but not attached.

Heart/Amanda,
Thank you so much for starting this thread. It has been a sanity keeper.

MrsMigg,
Cannot wait to see your gorgeous pics!

Fili,
I really wanted a natural birth (and still hoping to get one), but was not willing to go over 40 weeks. I will be induced on my due date. This feels right for me. 
I like the hypnobirthing affirmations.

Pad,
Yay on your first purchase and DH being excited! Can't wait for your scan in 1 week.

Mighty,
Cute bump. Hope all the bleeding stops and you get a proper dr real soon.

Cgav,
Treat yourself to a cute maternity top. Light ahead for your scan on Wed. 35lbs would be great... try not to worry too much about it.

Abi,
Thanks for the induction reassurance. Hope you are next.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kat you need to do what feels right for you. I really hope I don't go more than a few days over. The lightening crotch is so severe I'm wincing with nearly every step I take. 
Pad I'm so excited for your scan. 
Lee, hope all is well.
The photo shoot was AWESOME!! I think he took more photos of Edie than me but that's fine - it's my Christmas shopping covered. He totally "got" what style of photos I wanted and they are lovely and modest. I can't wait to get them. Him and his wife were fantastic with Edie and she thoroughly enjoyed the experience. She was so good. She got treats on the way home. He said he will have about 20 of the best ones on a disc for me by the weekend, and then I can choose and pay for whatever prints I want. He gave me a big discount as well, I only paid £35 for the shoot and disc. I'm so excited to see the pictures. My friend curled my hair last night and it stayed in perfectly.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies 

Thanks for the reassurance yesterday. I have had 2 really sharp pains today, think it could be ovaries, left and right, since then everything has been ok. I have called triage who said it sounds like rlp and also to make sure I am not constipated, as the pain has subsided and no bleeding they were not overly concerned, plus we are hearing hb on doppler.
Anyway about to post my 18 week bump pic.

MrsM, glad you had a fab time at the photoshoot. Cant wait to see the pics

Kat, will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck, hope you are doing ok x.

Mighty, great bump pic.

Pad, like you I am one week from 20 week scan and still undecided if we are going to find out gender, must hurry up and decide. How exciting you have started buying, me too ;)

My maternity shopping was a washout over the weekend so going to go online and do some I think but may hold out til the January sales.

Pic to follow now.


----------



## Mrskg

Pad not long now :happydance: I know everything about prams :blush: got 19yrs experience though :rofl: just ask away x

Mrsmig can't wait to see pics x

Kat :hugs: hang in there not long till we meet your rainbow x


----------



## Mrskg

Woohoo Lee off to pic casey up can't wait to see pic when I get back x


----------



## LeeC

Quite a little pot belly now :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







18 week bump.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 25


----------



## sara1

Happy birthday PARL thread!!!!

I'm really having trouble posting- Eva has this thing where she wont let me put her down- but I am trying to keep up!

Kat- Good luck tomorrow!!! I'll be stalking for an update and the first pics of baby Grey!

Mismig- Can't wait to see so professional pics! I bet you look stunning!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Lee that's a gorgeous bump!! And you wear it so well! Love it. Good to see you Sara.


----------



## Mrskg

Lee :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Sara... bless she loves her Mum so much she can't be parted from you!

Lee lovely bump my twinno!!

MrsM... looking forward to seeing your photos!!!

Kat one way or another.. Gray is here soon!

MrsK... Graco Evo, Orb, Quinny Buzz... any of them any good??? Need small fold down for car back seat, swivel wheels, easy put up and collapse and fairly rugged... any suggestions oh guru??? Need help.. frikkin clueless!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili has gone for the Quinny Buzz, and it's a lovely pram. The only experience I have had of it is from a friend who's little girl had more or less outgrown it at 9 months and she had to buy another. So it's your call depends if you want one that will grow more with your baby. Pram guru MrsK may have more input. I've always liked the Sola from Mamas and Papas, I have the Luna for Edie which is the version for toddlers and I really like it. Also the Oyster is a brilliant pram from birth to 3ish. Not cheap but a great little pram.


----------



## Mrskg

Pad... 

Not keen on the orb ive had one that rotates an means the swivel wheels at back an when going up kirbs I feel it put too much weight on them also the basket not very big x

Grace evo looks great an nice big basket x car seat reasonable price too x

Quinny get a great name but It takes the maxi cosi car seat which is really expensive an quite small so as mrs mig says baby grows out it quicker than they should x 

I loved my mamas an papas Luna I would have got this again but It doesn't have a hard carrycot so got britax b mobile 4 from Kiddicare which has hard carrycot an buggy is very similar to luna an small enough to fit in small boot will say the car seat is quite heavy x the sola is lovely but a bit bigger as didn't fit in my boot (micra) m&p will try them in your car if you goto the store x 

I love the oyster too but the sun shade that comes out the hood leaves black dye on everything not sure if they have fixed this problem since I last looked x 

I had a umbrella fold bebecar 3in1 which fitted in my boot was really great but on the higher price scale x


----------



## cgav1424

Kat - happy last day of pregnancy! I seriously couldn't be happier or more excited for you, hon. I can't wait for updates and pictures of baby Grey! Thanks for the support on my weight. I've had MAJOR eating issues since adolescence so pregnancy has always been a dicey time for me. I try not to obsess, but it's hard when you've had the issues I've had. I know I'm disciplined enough to lose all the weight, but I'm terrified as the last time I was pregnant, I was 27 and the 40+ lbs I gained was a bitch to lose. I imagine that 6 years later, it will only be more difficult. :/ On the plus side, baby has been craving vegetables lately so I made some roasted brussel sprouts for dinner last night. I roasted them with bacon, but we'll ignore that unhealthy part. ;) Anyway, enough of that selfish rant because... HOLY CRAP! You're going to be a Mommy tomorrow!

Lee - what a great bump you have! We're almost halfway there!

Hi Pad! We need a bump shot from you too! Good luck pram/stroller shopping!

Mrs Mig - Glad your photo session went so well! I can't wait to see the finished product!

Mrskg - Lol at your pram reviews for pad. You really are the stroller guru. I'll have to come to you for questions regarding my decision when the time comes! 

Mighty - cute bump! 

Afm - two more days until my anatomy scan! It's been 6 weeks since I've seen the baby and I'm anxious as I was used to seeing him/her every couple of weeks. The only good thing about being PARL are the frequent early scans in subsequent pregnancies! 

Oh! DH and I have made a decision as to whether or not we're staying team yellow. I was DETERMINED to stay team yellow as we have one of each and this is our last chance to be surprised, but DH really wanted to know. Well, he got his way with Aubrey (I didn't want to find out with her either) so I convinced him to let me have my way this time. I can hold my own with DH, but then Christian and Aubrey both asked when they'll know if they're having a baby brother or sister. Once I made sure DH didn't put them up to it, I felt myself caving. They're only 11 and 6, so maybe it'll be better for them to know so they can feel more involved and prepared. Hubs and I have decided that this Wednesday, we'll type out a letter to the kids that says:

Dear Christian and Aubrey,

Congratulations! You are having a baby _____________. 

We'll have my OB fill it in, sign it as he was the one who delivered both of them as well, seal it and let them open it on Christmas Eve and read it aloud while the family's there. That way, I sort of get my surprise (I still have to wait 12 days to find out!) and the kids (and Chris) get their way too. 

I want to find out with the kids on Christmas Eve so hopefully this baby doesn't have his junk or her lady bits exposed for the world to see when the doctor puts the transducer on my tummy. 

Whew! Monster post... I must go and get my Monday started. Hope everyone has a lovely week! We know Kat will! Yay! I just seriously got a little joygasmic thinking about Grey coming into the world!


----------



## Raptasaur

Kat just popping on quickly to wish you a safe and straightforward delivery of baby Grey tomorrow. You will be a mummy so soon and that is the best feeling in the world xx

Heart your post made me well up too. Thanks for starting this thread where so many of us get to feel understood, accepted and supported. Happy first birthday to PARL!!

Lovely bump Lee. Good luck with your internet shopping. Nice cheap maternity wear is so hard to find. 

Good luck for your scan next week Pad and it's exciting you've started buying baby things. Perhaps our paths will cross in the real world when I go under Mr Hayman. Still waiting to hear on that as Karen wasn't doing the EPU clinic when I had my last scan there at 12 weeks. Expecting to hear something this week as Karen is back in the office. Yay for mango!!

Mrs Miggins glad your shoot went so well and Edie enjoyed it too. Will be a lovely keepsake for you both.

Cgav enjoy your anatomy scan on Weds. It's so amazing how much detail you get to see. Can't believe your coping without maternity clothes. I am living in them already. Can't bear anything round my waist or on my bump so it's stretchy dresses agogo already. 

Lovely bump Mightymom! I'll have to get off my arse and do one too....

Hello to the rest of you lovely ladies too xx

Put up the tree yesterday so feeling more festive. My DD is SO excited. She is four and a half which is such a great age for it all. I still haven't told many people about the baby. It's like I've got a mental block about it :wacko:. I'm really starting to show now at nearly 15 weeks so I better just get on with it. The old winter coats do a good job at hiding things though....


----------



## daviess3

Kat I'm dropping in to wish you an amazing labour, I think your going to breeze through it Hun, enjoy every minute an relax no pressure equals less pain! I can't wait to see your gorgeous boy enjoy your last evening as a 2 xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Cgav, your post brought a tear to my eye and has def swayed me a bit too, I was also determined to stay Team Yellow, I just don't know now, it makes sense to be practical but I just dont know.

Rap, congrats on 2nd tri if I didnt say earlier, delighted for you.

Pad, love our twinny bumps too.

Fili, I was reading about hypnobirthing too, I am def getting back into an exercise routine in the new year, swimming and yoga, interested to hear how you get on with the CD's though.


----------



## tuckie27

Heart/ lovely post about the birthday of our amazing thread here :) So glad to have/had all you girls :hugs: Don't know how I would have made it through my pregnancy without you all!!! <3

Teddy & Taurus- welcome! Congrats ladies. You've found the best group on b&b! 

Lee, MrsK, Mighty- Lovely bumps ladies! :thumbup:

Pad- good luck on upcoming scan hun 

Holly- Happy VDay! :happydance: 

Kat- OMG! This is it!!! You're going to be a mommy! :happydance: I will definitely be stalking for updates! 

MrsM- yay for a great shoot! Can't wait to see the pics :)

Sara- Glad to see you stopped in hun :) Have you tried wearing Eva? I want to try out my Boba wrap with Bay but my I'm afraid she may hurt me around my incision area if she kicks or squirms while on my abdomen. 

Abi- you're next! :thumbup: 

Cgav- what a cute idea! <3 you could even put that letter in the baby book if you're planning on having one...

Rap- I was nervous about people knowing too. I think we just want to protect ourselves after losses and its totally 'PARL normal'. I think I was about 15 or 16 weeks when I came out with it on Facebook. 

Afm,

BFing Bay while I type on my iPhone one handed lol Gotta multitask with this one! She only slept in 2-3 hour chunks last night so we're pretty tired. Going to Dr this morning for follow up from my csection. My abdomen is still tender to the touch and it hurts to cough or laugh hard. Recovery has been hard...taking care of her while trying to heal and not be too drugged up on pain meds. I still wish I could have had a natural birth! Oh well! Anyways, I'm keeping up with all of you and read up when I BF so even if I'm not posting as often, I'm still silently cheering you all on most days!


----------



## Mrskg

Love your idea for telling the kids an finding out gender cgav :cloud9: 

Rap I think it's time to announce :happydance: 

Lee I hope you cave an find out x


----------



## LeeC

You are a bad influence MrsKG lol

I also want to thank Heart for setting up the thread and giving so many of us a place to chat and get support and advice, and what a lovely story Heart.
Don't know what I would have done without this thread and the RM thread the past few years. Made so many good friends too :)


----------



## Abi 2012

loving the bump pics ladies! 

pad- have u looked at the maclaren xlr ifs lovely and you can get the carrycot, carseat ect to go with it but its like a small ish stroller buggy lovely to push cant beat a maclaren pushchair! folds small! i just love them ! lol xxx

mrs m - wanna see these pics!!! lol

kat- good luck tomorrow honey! your gonna do great and im so jel! lol xxx

afm- went xmas shopping again! oooops! spent another £90 on pressies for josh when my tree is almost full already! haha ill upload pics later when i wrap this lot up when josh goes to bed to show you just how much i have brought this year! oooppppssssiiiiieeee!!! oh well its only once a year isnt it! lol xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lee I'm going to be the angel on your other shoulder saying "Don't find out!! Being Team Yellow is great!"


----------



## filipenko32

'Pram guru mrs kg' lol mrs mig :rofl: that did make LOL loudly, she is though! All pram enquiries to mrs kg please ladies and she knows how to accessorise them too  

Lee your bump is just beautiful!!! :cloud9: everyone must notice bow right?! 
Kat best of luck Hun xxx

Afm I may go AWOL from now on as nesting mode has returned and as soon as I hit the last full stop on this post I'm going to attempt 3-4 hours of cleaning, tidying and festive dec rearranging, I might collapse I might not so if u don't hear from me in days it's because I'm still cleaning or I've passed out.


----------



## Mrskg

:blush: sorry Lee x

:rofl: at pram guru even hubby laughing x

Fili take it easy x


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee: what a lovely bump :). I couldn't wait to birth to find out the gender but I'm very impatient by nature anyway :haha:
KatM: Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
All your support means so much to me. 

MrsMigg,
I hope you don't go over at all. Yay for a fantastic photo shoot where you felt happy the entire time. It was very smart to switch AND you got your hair all done up. I love that they included Edie. Things worked out for the best and this way you are further along with a slightly bigger bump, happy and relaxed.

Lee,
I had sharp RPL pains too. They come and go and signaled a growth spurt in my bump about to occur. Your bump is looking great. Good luck finding maternity. I never bought any maternity, just bought stretchy clothes in a size bigger from discount shops like Target. 

Mrskg,
Thanks hon.

Sara,
How is Eva doing? New pics please. I will update. Thank you for checking in on me.

Cgav,
I had a decade long eating disorder, which I am sure living in LA did not help (it started before I moved here). I finally healed it completely at 26 with a lot of work. I understand why it is hard not to obsess, but you have done it before and you will do it again... lose the baby weight that is. It sounds like you are eating healthy and that is the 1st step. How about exercise?
I did much better with my changing body than I thought I would. Even though I gave up my eating disorder 9 years ago, it's a fear that it could resurface. Barely a blip during my pregnancy. Please try to ease your mind and put pause on obsessive thoughts and fast forward to the birth of your long awaited 3rd child.

Davies,
Thanks Hon.

Tuckie,
Thanks hon. Hope your healing is going very smoothly. I think it is very normal to be tender for a while. 
We both wanted natural, but wanted our babies much more! 

Abi,
Have fun splurging during Christmas. You won't be shopping out and about for a while after this.

AFM,
I will update when I have news. Thanks again for all the support. Love you ladies!


----------



## Abi 2012

this is all for josh minus 5 small presents think i may have over done it a little ;) lol
 



Attached Files:







presents!!!! lol.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cazi77

Just a quick post to wish Kat well tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing pics. 
I still read lots but have little time to post! x


----------



## cgav1424

Lee - truthfully, if I didn't have my other two children to think about, I would have loved to stay Team Yellow until May. I know what a dilemma this must be for you, but if you have always wanted the surprise and the lovely moment when either your DH or doctor yells out, "it's a boy!" or "it's a girl!" then I would urge you not to find out. I always thought the surprise in the delivery room would be an amazing memory to share with my LO. During my OB rotation (I'm a nurse), we had a patient who didn't find out what she was having. It made the labor so much more exciting for all of us! Even though she was just our patient and we hardly knew her, we were all as anxious as she was to find out what she was having. When she pushed the baby out, the doctor held the baby up and everyone in the room yelled, "It's a boy!" and started whooping, hollering and cheering. The baby's birth ended up turning into even more of a celebration because we were all so involved. It was lovely! She came back to visit after her postpartum checkup and she said she loved telling her birth story. It was a memory that stayed with me and something I always thought would make an awesome memory, but now I feel like Christian and Aubrey are at that age where I need to take their feelings into consideration as well. So, I feel that this is a happy compromise for everyone. No matter what you decide, I'll be super excited for you! If you stay Team Yellow, then I'll live vicariously through you. :) 

Abi - what an awesome Christmas Josh will have! I do the same thing as well... always go way overboard on gifts. This year though, DS is asking for one expensive gift so I told him that for him... it'll be quality over quantity this year. 

Rapt - everyone knows we're pregnant now... there's absolutely no hiding my bump, but we never actually made any sort of announcement. I guess it really is the PARL normal way. Christmas is right around the corner... a fun announcement could be made then!

Tuckie - I'm sorry recovery has been so difficult and it's great that Bay is latching on nicely and feeding so well. I read your birth story and it had me on the edge of my seat the whole time I was reading! It also had me in tears at the very end. I know you wish you had a natural delivery, but Bay seriously might be one of the most perfect newborns I have laid eyes on in a really long time. She is just gorgeous. 

Kat - your post made me cry. It helps so much knowing that I wasn't alone in my struggles. I know there have been tons of women who struggle with eating disorders, but very few actually admit it. I've struggled with both anorexia and bulimia up until I was 27. I looked at my daughter and realized that I had to be healthy - physically, mentally and emotionally - for her. I never want her to go through what I've gone through. I want nothing more than for her to have a healthy body image and to love herself. I think my problem with this pregnancy is that I went into it with such high expectations. I had been training for a triathlon and had just run a half marathon two days before my BFP. I was in the best shape of my life and felt so good about myself. All I wanted to do was continue that so when my doctor told me not to exercise in the first tri, I was devastated. Then when the weight started piling on from the prednisone, I felt myself going to my dark place. Luckily, this was around the 10 week mark and my dr cleared me to start working out again. Since then, I walk/jog at least 3-4 times a week and either do some yoga or a workout video the other days. I know I seem obsessive about my weight and a part of me is, but the further along I get, the easier it is for me to accept. I'm proud of us for getting through our struggles and am so glad that you were able to fully enjoy this pregnancy because it truly is an amazing time in our lives and we should embrace every second with our bumps! But gah! You'll be bump free tomorrow and Grey will be in your arms. 

Thanks for all the lovely words about our gender reveal for the kids. I'm excited and pleased with the decision we've made so now all bubs has to do is cooperate on Wednesday!


----------



## hopeful23456

Good luck kat! Will be thinking about you! 

Nice bump lee!

Tuckie/ I didn't have any pain over cs scar, it was numb but I didn't touch it much either.


----------



## bumpyplease

Wow girls it's been a while since I posted!!! Similar to lots of the new mummies I'm reading every day but don't get time to post often! Usually it's a quick catch up at 3am!! Looks like a new bunch of you will be experiencing this too very soon!!!

Hi teddy welcome to the mad house - good luck for your scan tomorrow
Happy belated vday holly
Happy 1st anniversary to the PARL thread!! So many success stories it's amazing!!!! And heart it's a lovely story behind it too! I just wanted to say thanks for setting it up and still managing the front page as we all know how busy you are with your gorgeous girly!
Lee how are the cramps now? Great bump!!!
Nice bumps everyone and lovely prams!!!! Pad I've also got a quinny buzz and really happy with it so far. I have the carrycot, car seat and pram bits. 
Just - happy 1 month to Emilia, it's gone really fast!! 
Davies - you need a ticker so I can keep up with how old lexi is! Poor bubba teething! Alfie has red cheeks and licking/chewing on everything so I think it's starting for him too!
Cgav good luck for wed scan honey!
Abi you sound upbeat, hopefully not too much longer now!
Fili - pack that bag!! You are already further than I and a few others were wen we popped!!!!
Pad - yay for baby purchases!!! You will be able to pick up tons of cute clothes in the jan sales when u know the gender. Next always does a great sale!! Most of Alfie's bits are from next and the quality is sooo good but next is expensive so I wait for the sales or get bits from eBay!!
Mrsm can't wait to see the pics from your photo shoot! Glad u were pleased with it!
Lee - I found h&m was good for mat clothes. Top shop and next have some really nice trendy bits but they are quite pricey!
Sara- how you getting on? Sounds like Eva loves her mumma!!
Tuckie,Cazi - love love love your avatar pics they are soooo scrummy!

And of course not forgetting Kat!! Will be thinking of you TONS tomorrow!! You will be great I know it and I can't wait to meet the handsome Grey!!! Enjoy your last day as a two sweetie!

AFM - I'm great, Alfie is 3 months old (wish I could slow time down a bit it's going crazily fast!!) he's had his first cold, still has a bit of reflux but its improving (for any of you that decide to FF and discover your bubba has reflux or colic I can't recommend Dr Browns bottles enough!! They are pricey but work wonders!!) and overall he is a happy smiley fun bubba!! We had some prof photos taken yesterday so I can't wait to see how they turn out!!

https://i1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/ledran/B5A6B3D3-2D1B-4A9F-94B1-16DAA2EA05AC-737-000000E91E600A0D.jpg


----------



## fitzy79

Wishing you the very best of labouring luck tomorrow Kat...can't wait to hear the news!!

Big hello to everyone else!


----------



## LeeC

Cgav, what a beautiful story, it made me cry and I'm thinking reading that I'm back on Team Yellow. I'm going to show it to hubby too, thank you for sharing x.


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy, Alfie is really coming along. What a gorgeous boy you have.

Kat, will be thinking about you tomorrow x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy Alfie is absolutely gorgeous. Thank you for stopping by. 
Cgav that was lovely and I think your plan to tell the children is wonderful. 
Lee I can't describe the feeling of hearing the words "it's a girl" (I imagine hearing "it's a boy is equally amazing) after you have been through labour. It just made a perfect moment more perfect and as soon as I saw her it was like I knew all along that she was my girl and the daughter I was always meant to have. Can't wait to see if I feel like that again. 
Kat, I'm not sure what the time difference is but all the very very best. I shall miss you in this thread and look forward to joining you in Marl very soon. 
Enjoy the most empowering, enriching, and amazing experience of your life. I hope it goes smoothly. Lots of love.


----------



## Embo78

Alfie is sooooo cute bumpy :)


----------



## heart tree

Kat, just popping in to wish you the best of luck tomorrow morning. I'll most likely be up at that time with the baby anyway, so will be thinking of you when you get induced at 2am! Can't wait for details. Enjoy every second. Even with the pain, it is the most incredible experience.

Cgav, I was also in the best shape of my life right before my BFP. I never had an eating disorder, but I've bordered on having an exercise disorder in the past. I need to make sure to keep it in check now. But like you I was told no exercise in the first tri. Then in the second I started going back to the gym and doing yoga. Then I was put on bedrest. It was awful. I'm a very active person. Since then I have no time to go to the gym or yoga. I take Delilah on walks, but that's about it. I had to cut out dairy for her, so luckily the weight has dropped very quickly since I'm not eating cheese! But it's hard sometimes looking at my clothes and remembering how they used to fit me. At the same time I refuse to let my daughter see me obsessed with my body. So I'm just embracing the new curves and just did a little shopping today to fit them. Thanks for sharing your story. 

Bumps, as always, you have one super cute little dude! Love him!

Lee, loving the bumpage. I also love that you are tormented with trying to decide if you should stay team yellow. Remember when you were tormented about whether you would get pregnant with a sticky one? This is a much better way to be tormented! I loved knowing that I was having a girl because I wanted to be prepared. But, my mother didn't know what she was having when she was pregnant with my brother. My step-father had 2 adopted children, but no biological children. Since he was a pediatrician, he and a midwife delivered my brother at home. I will never forget how excited he was when my brother came out. He yelled at the top of his lungs, "It's a boy! Hallelujah!" (Though he would have said the same for a girl!) It was really special.

Have to read back, but really just wanted to come on and wish Kat the best. Who's in line after her? Abi? Then who? Mrs M? I love it when it rains rainbow babies!


----------



## jenny25

Hi girls just popping in I know it's been a while just wanted too say hello xxx


----------



## wookie130

Kat!!!! I'm glad I popped in here, to see you'll be induced at 2 a.m. this morning!!!!!!! Good luck, and I hope everything goes smoothly and for your sake, quickly!


----------



## cgav1424

Heart, thank you for sharing your story. My DH is being amazing through all of this and being very supportive, but it helps to be able to talk about it with girls who know what I'm going through. As understanding and supportive as Chris is, he will never understand what it's like to completely surrender your body. I know it's to a greater good, but when one has had body image disorders in the past, it's beyond difficult. With my son, I was super young (21) so the weight literally melted off my body. It was infinitely more difficult 5 years later with Aubrey and I lost most of the weight, but gave up with 10 lbs to go. That was the weight I lost while we were TTC. Now, at 17 weeks, I've put those 10 lbs on... with another 10 lbs for good measure. I know it's the prednisone, but it's difficult to see the number on the scale creep up that quickly. Anyway, thank you for the support. I know this will all be worth it! I know I'll never look how I did pre-baby so I'm ready to embrace my curves and my new body. I also know my husband will love me no matter how I look which also helps. Honestly, I'm slowly getting to a healthier place in my mind. I've realized that it's not about how I look, it's about how I feel. I just want to feel healthy, strong, fit and good about myself. If at the end of all of this, I feel strong and healthy at 5 or 10 lbs heavier than I'm used to then I'm completely prepared to accept that! I think all of my pregnancies have helped me heal in a tremendous way. Just another reason to be eternally grateful for my little ones!

I hope Tim's shoulder is healing and you're getting a little more help around the house and with Delilah. It's always nice to see you checking up on the PARLs!


----------



## pink80

Good luck Kat xx


----------



## Abi 2012

what time is kat being induced today in uk time?


----------



## Mrskg

Good luck kat xxx

I'm so hungry had to fast since 10 last night for gd test today not copping well without my tea an toast :cry: roll on 11am xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs kg- hope 11 comes fast for you so you can have your toast and cup of tea :) i know i would hate not haaving my morning cup of teaa too and good luck with you gd test today hun xxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I just had to say thank you for creating this board! It brings hope to my heart and tears to my eyes not only for all the babies lost but also all the babies BORN! When i saw your birth list I couldn't help but cry! I hope someday my husband and I will be blessed with a baby like so many of you have! I'm also so sorry for all the pain and grief that all of us here have been through. I wish I would have discovered this page during my last miscarriage. I don't understand why it is so taboo to talk about but it only made me feel more alone.

Best Wishes to all of you!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Heart - What a beautiful message! I never knew about when you started this and asking your dear step-father for a hb. So beautiful! It reminded me that when i started treatment with my fertility specialist last December, i was put on metformin and my follow up appointment fell on the 15th March, a date very dear to my heart as my DH's brother was tragically killed in a car crash that day (9 years previous). I kept that as my appointment day in the hope that he would bring us some luck. At that appointment i found out from my fs, that my hormones had stabilised and we got the go ahead to ttc our next cycle. The cycle came around and what can i say, our good luck charm worked...here i am today 34 weeks pregnant and so very grateful for everything.x

Kat - Hoping Grey arrives on 12/12/12 for you, so sending you natural positive labour vibes. Cannot wait to see his first pics :hugs: x

Lee - Beautiful bump pic! I have loved being team Yellow! I love surprises, and this will be the best gift of your life, so im cheering you onto team :yellow: Cannot wait for that moment when DH announcesIts a .! Eeeeeeek!x

Mightymom  beautiful bump! x

MrsMig - I bet your shoot was gorgeous! Cant wait to see the photo's. Pleased E was so well behaved too. PAINFUL lightning crotch today at work, made me wince, and one of the workers was in my office so had to discreetly wince and hobble to my chair :haha: x

Sara - Eva is obviously loving snuggles with her mummy to much. Enjoy!x

Pad - I have gone for the Silvercross Linear freeway - its not tiny, but i can steer one handed, and it looks the most comfortable for baby. I dont ever get a bus or do anything that requires me to fold one handed, as i drive everywhere. Great swivel wheels, easy to collapse, but is quite big so needs a large boot which i have, but obviously wouldnt be great for you. MrsKG, has a lot of practice with prams, so your in good hands, if in doubt go to John Lewis and test drive them...i really enjoyed that! :haha: Cant wait for your scan next week! x

Fili - Yes we could give birth on the same day! Fundally i have always measured 2 weeks ahead, which is strange as by u/s baby/fluids has always been perfectly average size (50th percentile), 32wk estimated weight was 4lb 3oz.
My mw and u/s technician both said it may measure ahead fundally as i am short in the body and in general (5' 3"). Is baby head down, and in a good position? x

Happy (belated) V day Holly! x

Cgav  thats a lovely way to announce what you are having for your children. I have other friends who kept their first baby a surprise, and subsequent pregnancies they find out so that they can involve the children more. It seems to work that way x

Welcome newbies  I hope this thread provides comfort and support for you as it has done throughout my pregnancy. These ladies are so supportive and encouraging, you are definitely in a safe place! X 

Everyone's pregnancies seem to be flying along!

Goodness all of these rainbow babies are gorgeous!!!! Loving all the photos! They grow so fast! x

Here is a few 34wk BARE bump shots!! Haha! Getting brave with the bump! xx
 



Attached Files:







34 wks (1).jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10









34 wks (2).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12









34 wks (3).jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sticky_wishes

Ambiguoushope - Beautiful message. I hope 2013 brings you lots of happiness and i hope you get to join this board very soon for the long haul. Remain positive, i remember so many times in 2011 that i would say to myself, '2012 is my year, 2012 will be my year'. It worked. I have had an amazing year and i cant wait to meet my little baby in 2013 x


----------



## hopeful23456

Ambiguous - made me cry and cry! You are so sweet and sticky is right, don't give up hope. I was so depressed for a long time and then it just all worked out. You just have to keep on trying. 

Gorgeous bump pics sticky!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you Sticky_Wishes for your kind words and congratulations to you!!!! My first ultrasound is next Wednesday. I'm trying to remain positive. Some days are better than others. I hope 2013 brings us both happy and healthy babies!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Thanks hopeful! x

Ambiguoushope - Please let us know how the u/s goes! Sending you sticky wishes and lots of baby :dust: x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you Hopeful! You are very sweet too! Congratulations on your recent additions! you certainly deserve it. Wow! Boy and a girl at the same time. What a beautiful blessing.

For the first time in a while, I feel like I fit in somewhere. With all these other women having babies as if it's as easy as putting on a shirt and here I am wondering if it will ever happen. I felt like less of a woman because society bases women too much on motherhood. I told my best friend that motherhood feels like a restricted club that I was not invited to. I recently went to a wedding where it seemed like everyone was pregnant, including the bride, and people kept coming up to my husband and I and asking "when are you guys going to have one of your own?" Seriously!?! Needless to say it took me quite a few alcoholic beverages to get through that night (and I rarely drink).


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you Sticky for the Sticky Wishes! :) I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## KatM

Quick update. I'm having contractions 3 min apart. Don't know if I'm dilating yet. We will see how fast or slow I go. They said it might be 12/12 if it goes slow. Managed to get some sleep.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for the update Kat. Been thinking of you lots today. Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ambiguous- welcome. Good luck on Wednesday, I hope you are with us for the duration. 
Sticky those photos are gorgeous!! 
Lightening crotch is my nemesis today again. It's worst when I have been sitting on the floor and get up. It's like being kicked in the hoo hah. Had a lovely afternoon with one of my best friends from school. She lives locally but we don't see each other all that often, it's always lovely when we do though. She is struggling to have her first baby at 40, they have been trying since 2005. She is about to start her second round of IVF in February. I hope it works for her. Had a horrible walk to Playgroup in the ice today, I almost fell several times.


----------



## heart tree

Go Kat Go! I was indeed up at 2 am (and 3 and 4), thinking about you. Very excited for you!

Welcome Ambiguous. I hope you feel understood here. It's a lonely road when everyone else has babies so easily. This website saved my sanity. I've made amazing friends here and haven't felt so alone. Good luck on Wed.


----------



## heart tree

Sticky that is a stunning bump you have! Thanks for sharing the story about your brother.


----------



## cgav1424

Ambiguous - welcome hon! Good luck on your scan next Wednesday. I'm telling you... there's something magical about this board. The support, the camaraderie and friendships and the luck that it brings is just so special. We will all be rooting for you and your little one. 2013 will be your year!

Mrs Mig - I'd totally forgotten about lightening crotch in third tri until you mentioned it. It makes me wince every time I think about it! Soooo not looking forward to that!

Kat - will be stalking for updates, hon. Good luck! 

Sticky - fab bump shots! You look great!

:hi: and happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## hopeful23456

ambiguous - good luck on wed! 

kat- will be stalking for more updates! happy to hear from you

heart - i meant to say too, the story about your stepfather made me cry too, i remember from last year like it was just recent. time has flown by and i know he is watching over you and delilah.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Kat! How exciting!!! Good luck, wishing you a happy, healthy and safe delivery x


----------



## Embo78

Good luck Kat!

Gorgeous bump sticky :)

Ambiguous. Your post made me cry. It took me back to lying in my bed after my third loss, sobbing and wondering whether I should give up the fight and accept I'd never give my partner a child of his own. I was so close to giving up but we said ... One more time (for the third time!) and now we have max and I'm so privileged to have his name on the front page of this thread. 

I've seen so many ladies that have lost hope that it'll ever happen for them, yet they come here with their bfp's and I get to watch them go through successful pregnancies and hold their rainbows at the end :cloud9:

I hope I get to see your journey too hun.

I don't post much on here but I'm stalking all the time, cheering you all on.


----------



## sara1

Kat- We're all cheering you on! Can't wait for you to meet baby Grey


----------



## heart tree

I was just reading past pages of the RMC thread. I picked a page at random and it was a page where Sara was finding out Eva was in her belly! Then I went back to this time last year. It's fun to read now that I know the outcome for many if us. One sad spot in my heart is Amos. I wish she had found her forever baby Byrd. 

Stalking for Kat!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know Heart. I often think of Amos, and Charmer and wish things were different for them.
We have so many success stories and have come such a long saying just wish everybody could have their happy beginning. I was telling my friend today of some of the truly inspiring stories of ladies on here, and it filled her with hope as well. 
I sort of hope Gray comes just after midnight, say at 12.12, then he will have the most awesome birthdate and time.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo come on Kat! Have been thinking about you all day! On pins and needles to hear when Gray arrives!

Bumpy Alfie gets more gorgeous by the moment!

Thanks Sticky, Mrs M and MrsK for the pram advice... will be checking those all out!

Lee and Sticky lovely bumps! 

What ever you decide Lee will be wonderful! You know if I could i would stay yellow... but I have to know x

Hey Sara, Embo, Tuckie, Hope and Heart... out lovely MARLS.

Had a bit of a shock yesterday when I noticed that my EDD is the same date as my MIL passed away.... came across the memorial poem i did for her funeral and I saw the dates there. Feel a little sad.

Went out on Sat night... had a good time, but arrived home at 12.30 so was officially 19 wks so have a look at my humungeous bump!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







19 wk.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## bumpyplease

Gorgeous bumps pad and sticky!!

Good luck kat you are doing great xx


----------



## Hollybush75

UK ladies, if you're around tomorrow morning between 0810 and 0830 tune into BBC Radio Wales on Sky channel 0117. I'm being interviewed about my story of loss and my experience of how I was treated (exceptionally well). It's all linked in with the newly released NICE guidlelines. Ruth from the Miscarriage Association will be interviewed earlier about these guidelines.


----------



## dextersmum

Hi Ladies just read over the last couple of pages and there is always so much activity on here that it is hard to remember what is going on.

lee that is a lovely bump you have, very neat. Let me know if you find any good maternity clothing companies online.

Kat good luck with your labour can't wait to see a photo and find out how you got on

Rap I too am living in my maternity jeans as they are more comfortable than my normal jeans and elasticated so grow with me lol.

AFM I have had my dating scan today and am now 13 + 1 so my EDD is 17/6/13 so all going well so far.
I have only told my mum and dad so far and I plan on telling the rest of my family on christmas day so that we have something nice to celebrate as I have a feeling it might feel a little sad this year as this would have been Dexter's first christmas if we had not sadly lost him. I will be 15 weeks on christmas day and that will be the longest I have gone without telling more people I am pregnant lol


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I frickin LOVE your bump.

Holly, look forward to listening to the interview tomorrow.

Dexters, great news about your scan. What a lovely idea to announce at Xmas x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, I hope your all well. Lovely bump pics I see. Its a strange thing but I really miss my bump, I never thought I would but you really miss feeling the movement. I never fully enjoyed being pregnant as I was so anxious and worried about it going wrong but now looking back I do miss it.

Kat, Im thinking about you right now and wondering how your labour is progressing. I hope your not having too rough a time and cant wait to hear all about it. As others have said enjoy the whole labour experience as it honestly is teh most amazing thing. At the time it is difficult but I often keep re-living it in my head. 
Lee, also if you are in a dilema as to whether to stay team yellow or find out. I would recommend that you keep it a surprise. Thats the reason that i never found out because I didnt want to find out and then regret finding out and wish Id kept it a surprise. It really excited me during labour to know what I was having and that minute that my husband announced "a girl" was the best thing ever. Thats just my personal opinion.
But I know it is super exciting to find out aswell as my friend just found out she's having a boy, she couldnt wait to know!

Well Emelia's doing great, she got weighed today and is now 8lbs 5 oz. She was at her first Xmas party on Sunday, she's changing so much everyday and becoming a real little person now. Here goes trying to upload some pics.
https://imageshack.us/a/img571/5245/p1020939a.th.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img836/6673/p1020955b.th.jpg
https://imageshack.us/a/img607/1940/p1020933r.th.jpg


----------



## Justkeeptryin

God knows what Ive done to the size of the pics but if you click on them you still see them a bit clearer!


----------



## filipenko32

Well I've just stopped cleaning after starting at 5pm last night and i never even slept! :iron: :dishes: :hangwashing: :laundry: :crib: :mail: :iron: 
JUST KIDDING! I managed 4.5 hours of non-stop nesting last night though! I was a robot! 

Holly I've set my sky to record the radio programme for the times you said as tomorrow I have to be out at 6.45 to be in Kent to look at ten, yes ten houses one after the other, looks like we will be moving ASAP 

I've read back but now feeling groggy and too tired to write, :dohh: But love to all xxx

Just so so adorable!!! :cloud9: 

Bg welcome the new ladies and omg the bumps on here are STUNNING as heart says and wow sticky :thumbup: for the fabulous naked shots. 

KAT thinking about you lots xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Just. Emelia is such a cutie and she is really coming along. Everytime I read a post about delivery I start crying lol... think we have decided we are staying Team Yellow though x.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies :flower:

Hope your all well. 

Im going to post my first ever bump picture, feel nervous for some reason, like its not real. I think Im HUGE for 15 weeks. I am carrying a little extra weight anyways and I cant hide it anymore. I said to hubby that I feel like Im in between a pregnant belly and a fat belly :haha:, but as huge as I feel and look, wouldnt trade it for the world because that means my little miracle is growing...

Keep logging in to see if Kat has had little one yet, so wishing her well xx
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks.JPG
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Abi 2012

kat- thinking of you honey maybe a 12/12/12 baby woohoo thats one special boy you have there! :) xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was just getting all excited thinking now its 12.12.12 but not where Kat is! Damn!


----------



## heart tree

Nope, it's only 4:15pm here. 

Gorgeous bumps girls! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thank you all for keeping me in your thoughts. I got at epidural after 10 hours of active labor. The nurse let my contractions get too strong and only 1 min apart. I was screaming bloody hell. She has since gotten them under control and I am annoyed that the Pitocin is now at the level I could originally sleep through. When it was tripled, I could not bare it. I'm okay with it though. I think my water broke and it made the 1 min apart contractions even worse. Looks like I am getting my 12/12/12 baby since they actually have slowed my labor due to the contraction intensity. Grey's HB was steady the entire time. Nurse was shocked.


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: hope to see update when I get up x


----------



## Taurus8484

How exciting Kat xx Your baby's nearly here!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

aww kat he will be here soon :) im so excited for you :D stalking for more updates as i dont sleep well at night anymore!


----------



## heart tree

Kat thanks for the update honey. I'm glad you got some relief. Sorry about the dumb nurse! Get some sleep if you can. Grey is going to be here in mere hours!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Yay Kat! Cheering you on hun! Can't wait to see the pics of your sweet boy :)


----------



## KatM

8cm dilated from the 1 min apart contractions. Since then the nurse pretty much stopped my contraction right after I got the epi of course. Baby is sunny side up and my water did break. Midwife told me that's why I was in hell.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you Miggins, Heart, and Hopeful!

Heart, I already feel so much better! I've bottled up these feelings for so long. For the first time since all of this, I feel understood. Not just by one person but an entire community!

Thank you, Cgav. It really does! I'm hoping some of that good luck rubs off on me!

Embo, that sounds so much like me. Actually that's kind of how I got my user name. I was so uncertain of what I wanted. I actually had given up. I was even trying to convince my husband of just talking about me going on a permanent b/c and eventually adopting. I can't take most normal birth controls due to my severe migraines. I felt so traumatized by my second miscarriage that I would have rather given up than risk going through that again. I was driving home from work one day crying and basically feeling sorry for myself when Pink's "Try" came on the radio. I know it's about being hurt from love and trying to love again but I felt like at that moment the song was actually written for me. It was my sign to try again. When I got home, I told my husband that we had until the end of the year to try again (this was late October). After trying for 6 months with no luck, I had to set a deadline to save my sanity. Sure enough it worked immediately. Now all I can do is wait to see how the ultrasound goes. I am on a daily dose of progesterone. My levels were fine but my OB figured it couldn't hurt.

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm new to the blog world and I'm not very good at switching back and forth. Also good luck Kat! 12-12-12, no one will ever forget their birthday! Love it!


----------



## cgav1424

Yay Kat! Wow! 8 cm! I'm not sure if you want me to say that I hope Grey comes ASAP to put you out of your misery (even though I know the epidural must be heavenly) or if you want me to hope that Grey holds on in there for 5 more hours so you can have your 12-12-12 baby! Either way, I'm rooting for you, girly! I'll be stalking!!! xx


----------



## Embo78

Ambiguous, I was given progesterone for no good reason but it seemed to work with our Max :thumbup: I also took pregnacare plus. The one with the omega 3. Not sure if it did anything but I like to think it did!!
I'm hoping so much that this is your rainbow hunny :hug:


----------



## Embo78

Kat! It won't be long now! 8 cm's is awesome :)

Will they have you start pushing as soon as you get to ten or make you wait a bit? They wanted me to wait for an hour but his heartbeat was worrying the docs so I started pushing after about half an hour. Took me 20 minutes to get him out.


----------



## MightyMom

Sticky: What a beautiful BARE bump!! How did you manage to stay so lovely?? I feel like a whale already! :haha:

Lovely bumps Lee & Pad!

Congrats on the scan dextersmum! I had always wanted to tell my family on Christmas, but it was not to be. :)

Just: Emila is so adorable, not matter what size the pics are!

Taurus: love the bump! I know what you mean about being between "fat" and "pregnant." I think I'm still there too. My DD's bump was quite flat so people were never sure if it was fat or baby. I think this one will be the same.

Welcome A-Hope! We've all been there and had the dark, lonely feelings. The best part about this thread is discovering the "new normal" and realizing that what you're feeling is ok and common!

Kat: aren't epidurals the best? I remember smiling so big when it took effect with DD. I was able to get a couple of hours of rest. Just don't sleep on your side or the other side will start to wear off! I'm so excited for you! I want your LO to be born at 12:12am. :) Can't wait to hear the next tidbit of update!!


----------



## sara1

Go Kat go!!!!! You're almost there!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks Mighty, I couldn't agree more! Here, we are all normal!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Embo, the progesterone is giving me a little more confidence. I'll have to check out the pregnacare. Currently I'm taking flintstones twice a day because the iron in normal prenatals seemed to irritate my stomach. Eventually, I may have to switch to a better suited vitamin though.


----------



## heart tree

Kat, if I could have had the epi, I would have. And I promised myself if I ever do this again, I'm getting one. The pain is indescribable. You are a warrior woman. You are about to do the most important work of your life. I'm so excited for you. 8 cm is awesome. Thanks for updating us. Cheering you on here in California!


----------



## heart tree

Dextersmom, do you want me to add you to the front page?

Ambiguous, they don't have pregnacare in the US. There are some good vitamins out there. I'm not sure about the iron content, but I'm sure there are some good prenatals that are better than Flinstones. Are you getting at least 800mcgs of Folic Acid? How far along are you?

Mighty Mom, how's the bleeding?

Off to eat dinner now. Will check back for more Kat updates. EXCITING!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Still off and on heart tree. No red bleeding lately, small victory. Colton has also been kicking away which is very reassuring. Of course I want him to move right now and he's refusing...but I felt him kick a bit earlier so I'm just day by day.


----------



## Raptasaur

Woken up by DD and now eating at 4am.....Go Kat! Not long now xx


----------



## Abi 2012

stalking for kat updates! woohoo im so excited!!! lol


----------



## daviess3

Stalking for Kat updates!! 8cm yay I'm hoping ur sitting with grey in your arms I think it's 12/12/12 now! I hope so Hun back labour poor u but epidural is amazing. Can't wait for your rainbow update xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Kat this is so exctiing!! I hope it's today and pretty pain free for you from now on! 

Less exciting: 6.50am and ready to go to Canterbury to look at 10 family houses in a row, hope we find one, we could be moving as early as Feb! 

Love to all xxx


----------



## tuckie27

BFing and stalking too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is it midnight in California yet? Just woken up and checking for news. It's so exciting.


----------



## tuckie27

It'll be midnight here in a half hour :D


----------



## cgav1424

Woo-hoo! Go Kat! 20 more minutes for a 12-12-12 baby and 32 more minutes for a 12-12-12 baby born at 12:12! So exciting! I should be asleep as I have to wake up early for our scan tomorrow, but I can't sleep yet so I figure I'd stalk for baby Grey updates. 

Fili - good luck house hunting! Hope you find your home! I can't believe you're looking at 10 in one day!


----------



## Abi 2012

still stalking for kat update! lol xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Stalking too lol!!!! Lots of ladies behind you Kat!

Embo I was on the same treatment plan as you and I swear its magic medicine lol!!! Progesterone for no reason and pregnacare plus with omega 3. Not sure if it did any good but so greatful that we both have our precious rainbow boys!!

Hi everyone!


----------



## KatM

Grey was born on [email protected]:27 weighing 8lb 6 oz and 22 inches. He is in observation with DH because I developed an infection, he had a fever and respiratory issues. I'm still worried about him but DH says he is going to be fine. I am bloody stuck in this bed because of the EPI. I'll have to read back tomorrow and post a pic when I get to take them. Not my ideal birth story,but my son is here! I did give birth vaginally and have a tiny first degree tear.


----------



## cazi77

Congratultions kat. I'm sure he is going to be just fine. Looking forward to seeing a pic xx


----------



## LeeC

Huge congratulations Kat, hope you and baby Grey are both doing well and that you are recovering. Keep us updated when you can and will be stalking for pics and welcome to the world Grey xxx.


----------



## bumpyplease

Congratulations mamma!!! I'm sure Grey will be fine hope you both recover quickly and can't wait to see a pic!! Xxx


----------



## cgav1424

Congratulations Kat and welcome to the world Grey!!! It's so rare that birth stories turn out the way we imagine them and I'm sorry yours wasn't what you envisioned, but I am so glad you and Grey made it through safe and sound. And can I just say??? Thank goodness your mommy instinct told you not to go over your due date because yowza... Grey ended up being a pretty big boy! I'm sure he's absolutely gorgeous and they'll straighten out his fever and respiratory issues... Babies are super resilient and seeing as how your son tolerated intense contractions that were 1 minute apart, he's clearly a trooper! You'll both be in my prayers. I am SO happy for you, hon. Now get some rest! xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Congratulations Kat! Wonderful news. Looking forward to seeing photos of Grey and hearing all about how it feels being his mummy. Hope you get some rest tonight and that Grey shakes off his fever and resp issues. Labour is tough on both of you but he's finally here :hugs:. Well done you!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Massive congratulations Kat! Well done. I hope you and Grey both make a speedy recovery and can get home and start your new lives together. 
Welcome to the Mummy club! Life will never be the same again, it's ten thousand times better and you are going to be such an amazing mum, I just know it.


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies,

I just got what looks to be a BFP today after 2 losses - both were MMC with one being 11+5 and the other 15+4. Luckily I only had very short waits between the babies passing and finding out.

I also have had one successful pregnancy which resulted in my beautiful little boy. 

I called me RMC today but since I have an appointment on the 3rd Jan (puts me at just over 6 weeks), they were happy for me just to come in then. The babies were two normal males and my blood so far have been normal. I'm now waiting for a couple of further tests they've done on me and the post mortem results on the baby.

I'm thinking that maybe I should go and see a local GP just to have a beta hcg done and progesterone levels checked? Never had progesterone checked before and it wasn't mentioned at my RMC appointment - although the doctor didn't want to really say much until they have the post mortem results. They did put me on daily 100mg aspirin as she thought it couldn't do any harm really. I only started this 2 days ago!

Feeling a bit shocked as I didn't expect it to happen so quickly. I just want to make sure I do everything right from the beginning!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

GINNY!!!! Oh my GOD!!! How much more good news can I take?? Welcome to the best, luckiest and most supportive thread ever. I'm thrilled this has happened for you so quickly. Happy and healthy 9 months - I know how tough this is going to be for you and if anyone can help you through, it's this group of girls. :hugs::happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Thanks MrsM - it's nice to see a few familiar names :) and nice to see there are obviously happy stories right now being made :)

I'm not holding my breath at all, but I just want to make sure I dot my Is and cross my Ts just so I have the best chance. I'm only 9DPO so AF isn't even due until around Monday. I feel like I have a mountain of milestones to climb ahead of me! I wish I could skip the pregnancy and go straight to the baby!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny I got my bfp at 9dpo after 1 healthy pregnancy and 2 losses so I'm feeling positive for you! I totally understand how you feel though, other than I can't compare my losses to yours as they were earlier. I know you have been through hell.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- He's here!!! :happydance: Congrats mama! I'm sure you & Grey will both be fine. You're at a good hospital with plenty of competent nurses and doctors caring for you. Glad you only had a first degree tear...that's great :thumbup: Great weight for Grey too!


----------



## tuckie27

Ginny- welcome and congrats on your bfp :)


----------



## ginny83

thanks tuckie :)

I have gotten the start of a second line at 9DPO with 3 pregnancies now! Obviously that's the way my body likes to work!

I'm not totally negative about it, just not confident in my body anymore. I know we won't be telling anyone (besides our parents) about any pregnancies until we're walking out of the hospital with a baby. So just that makes me feel a bit more relaxed, knowing that I won't have to ever go through that again


----------



## Embo78

Huge congrats kat :) Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Abi 2012

Just a quickie to say congrats kat so happy for you sweetie xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, a massive congratulations to you, well done!
Im asure Grey will be absolutely fine, he's a good healthy weight aswell. I can imagine though that its a worry when your stuck in bed and cant see him.
Emelia just got weighed yesterday and now weighs 8lbs 5oz. I look at the size of her and feel for you ladies that give birth to that size or more...6lbs 7oz was more than enough for me.
I look forward to seeing pictures of Grey. Get some rest for yourself, labour is tiring x


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: congrats kat x welcome to the world baby grey :cloud9:

:wave: ginny x got everything crossed for you and your rainbow xxx


----------



## LeeC

Heart, just wanted to echo what you said about Amos, I miss her on here so much, must catch up on FB soon, love that girl. xxx.

I also often read back through the threads, makes me feel so blessed to be here today and to have met so many wonderful people on BnB.


----------



## LeeC

Ginny, I posted on RM thread but just wanted to say congrats again x.

MrsKG, I got excited when I seen 10 weeks to gho on FB :)

Who is next: Abi, Fili, MrsMig???? x


----------



## Abi 2012

ginny- congrats hun! and im hoping this is your sticky bean! you joined us on a great day we just had another rainbow to add to the list we have quite a few rainbows now eh girls!, ooooh and im next inline! come on Noah hurry up! :D

kat- still cant tell you how pleased i am that you have had grey bet he is aa beauty! just like him mummy, welcome to motherhood kat!

afm- doing lots of walking over the last few days, been to town today to do a few last x mas bits lol i am totally addicted to buying preseents i also went through joshs toys yesterday and wow i must have thrown 5 big back saks of broken old/ unused toys away to make way for the new stuff. im in a pretty good mood today cnsidering i am aching in every way possible.. oh well 11 days to go till im due! :) 

all you other ladies hoping your well oh and who has a scan today? good luck whoever it is coz i have a memory like a fish atm lol xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

heres a 38+3 week bump pic i just took!
 



Attached Files:







38+3 weeks.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Think it's Holly's scan today? Eek Abi you next and then me!!! Oh my Lordy!!! I REALLY need to pack that bag!! Bump looking good, can't wait to get my disc from Mondays photos to show you all.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

heart tree said:


> Dextersmom, do you want me to add you to the front page?
> 
> Ambiguous, they don't have pregnacare in the US. There are some good vitamins out there. I'm not sure about the iron content, but I'm sure there are some good prenatals that are better than Flinstones. Are you getting at least 800mcgs of Folic Acid? How far along are you?
> 
> Mighty Mom, how's the bleeding?
> 
> Off to eat dinner now. Will check back for more Kat updates. EXCITING!!!

Thanks for letting me know. Yes, it actually only has 400mg of folic acid but I'm taking two a day rather than one. As far as iron, this one has 18mg. My previous prenatal has no iron. So ridiculous. I had to show my OB because she didnt believe a prenatal exhisted without iron. I'm currently 6+2.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Welcome Ginny! I'm new here too but I can already tell you, you're going to LOVE it!

Congratulations Kat!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## sara1

:happydance: Massive congratulations Kat!!!!! :happydance: Welcome to the wolrd baby Grey! I'm sure everything will be fine with him very soon!. I know you must be frustrated having to be in bed, but I bet by now the epi has worn off and you are with your little one already.


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats kat on baby gray!!!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m - its scary isnt it! lol and cant wait to see piccys :) xx


----------



## heart tree

Kat I'm so thrilled he's here! I have faith he'll be just fine. Well done to you. What a big boy! I agree with Cgav, our births aren't often how we want them to be. But once you start to snuggle with him, it won't be as big a deal. Looking forward to pics and your birth story. Enjoy every second with him. And if they don't put him to the breast soon, insist on pumping to get things started. xo


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Lee x eek 10 weeks seems so close but so far at the same time x

Lovely bump abi xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats kat and welcome grey!!!! Had him at 40.0? He's right on!

Abi- gorgeous bump pic! 

Welcome Ginny! Need to read back to find ur post


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats Kat...so happy for you and can't wait to see piccies of your scrumptious little man!!!:happydance:

Welcome Ambiguous and Ginny..hope your stay here is a long and happy one!

Abi, lovely bump and MrsMig will look forward to your Bump shoot photos. Am contemplating getting one done!

Hello to everyone else!

30+2 weeks...myself and MrsK counting down together..can't believe it!


----------



## Raptasaur

I normally don't focus on dates and try not to dwell on the difficult things life hands us but I just couldn't not remember that today's date, being such a memorable one, was the due date of my last baby who I miscarried at 12 weeks in June. But here I am almost 15 weeks pregnant with a new life which I can feel squirming away inside me even if they aren't big enough to give me proper kicks yet. I am thankful for today and where I am now and for everything the future holds. 

Welcome to Ambiguous and Ginny and congratulations on your new pregnancies. Everyone here is so supportive, you are in great company.


----------



## LeeC

Had 3 maternity tops delivered today. I have gone a bit crazy ordering online, really I should be buying Xmas pressies, but they were a real bargain.
Anyway despite my I feel fat meltdown I dont feel too bad now and they hug my bump so well. I love it x.


----------



## LeeC

Rap, so happy to see you progressing. Are you feeling baby already. I'm not sure f I can feel anything or not. I'm usually so in tune with my body. Wish this lazy little thing would start with the crazy kick boxing, I can't wait to feel something that I def know is baby.


----------



## Abi 2012

pad- enjoy your maternity tops! glad you like them :) 

afm- getting contractions again... there bearable but painful about 5 mins apart and i have had a bath but there still coming assuming this is a good sign!... will keep you informed!


----------



## Hollybush75

Congratulations Kat


----------



## Raptasaur

LeeC said:


> Rap, so happy to see you progressing. Are you feeling baby already. I'm not sure f I can feel anything or not. I'm usually so in tune with my body. Wish this lazy little thing would start with the crazy kick boxing, I can't wait to feel something that I def know is baby.

Hi Lee. I can but it's like vibrations - just like a goldfish swimming round a bowl. With my first I don't think I felt much early on at all. Can't remember when it was because I didn't write anything down but it was nearer 20 weeks I think. I think you can feel it much earlier with the next ones as you know what it feels like. It can only be a matter of time before you feel those first kicks :hugs:. Well done on the shopping. It feels really good to have bumphugging tops to wear. I must send my DH up into the attic to dig out all my old stuff. Where did you shop in the end?


----------



## Raptasaur

Cheering you on Abi. I hope tonight's the night!!


----------



## Abi 2012

me too hun but i bet they stop later and nothing comes of it! :( but for now there still coming! so im not getting my hopes up but im thinking maybe! :D


----------



## padbrat

Yay Kat! You are a MUM to a gorgeous boy! Hope you and Grey recover quickly! Cannot wait to see piccies!

Lee happy shopping! I have to say H&M maternity legging are the BEST! And New Look mat dresses are pretty good too!

Welcome Ginny

Abi you next!!

Fili happy house hunting... though are you crazy moving at this stage??? 

Hope the scan goes well Cgav!


----------



## Abi 2012

hopefully :) will have to wait and see :D


----------



## LeeC

Abi. Hope this is the start for you. Will be checking in later to hear any news.

Pad, Yep, New Look online was reasonably priced and had some nice things. I am embracing the bump lol. Not long till our 20 week scans twinnie.

Meant to say, welcome to Ambiguous.

Rap, I liked New Look, next and ASOS had nice things too, I am also taking the advice of MrsM and shopping EBay style. Will be investing in some H&M leggings on the advice of Pad too.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and can't wait to see pics from Kat, hope everything is going well.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Thank you for all the congrats.

Unfortunately, Grey has an infection. He will most likely need to stay here for 5-7 days. DH and I will be moving into his room upon discharge, so we will still be with him 24/7. I have been crying and crying over this. I am still scared that something is going to go wrong. The pediatric dr here thinks it is minor, but the person standing in for our pediatric dr painted it much more serious. I don't know what to think. Also, they lost his bloody culture test and now need to start all over again, so we won't know what the hell is going on for at least 48 hours after the new culture test.

On the plus side, his respiratory issues have cleared and he BF twice today. The 2nd time for over an hour. He seems to be doing good, which is another reason the pediatric dr at the hospital thinks it is minor.

Here is the pic from when he was 1st born:


----------



## hopeful23456

kat - he is so adorable, and all that hair! i understand the crying and worrybeing i had the kids in nicu with iv's in their heads (because i had them too early so never had strep B test so they treat them like they have infections whether they do or dont).
and ava had to have a test done 3-4 times and finally it came back normal (test she had is typically abnormal for preemies but still needs to test normal until they can rule things out)

chances are he is going to be fine though :hugs: esp if he's bf and resp stuff cleared up

sucks they lost the culture! how horrible. seems like hosptials are like that though. our hospital never filed for social sec numbers and said they did


----------



## Abi 2012

what a stunner he is kat! absolutely gorgeous! sorry to hear about the infection hope it clears up soon and you will be able to feel a little more at ease! xxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

How precious is he!?! I'm so sorry Kat that you guys are having so many problems. I know I'm not a mother myself but working as a nanny and having an OB for a boss, I hear a lot of horror stories about births and almost every time it ends up being fine.


----------



## pink80

Congrats Kat - Grey is gorgeous :cloud9: Zach ha to have IV antibiotics for 5 days due to infection, I know how upsetting it is, but I'm sure he'll be fine :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around ladies - this mummy business is very time consuming!!

Here is a picture of Zach taken yesterday at 1 week old :cloud9:
https://i986.photobucket.com/albums/ae350/pinky80/874D749E-E196-455C-B687-5E463EA9C293-15134-00000A3196405EDC.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Kat he is just gorgeous!!!! I am so happy for you!! It sounds like he's going to make a complete recovery, I hope your feeling ok as ok can be too xxxx


----------



## bumpyplease

kat he's gorg!!!! so much hair i love it! sorry to hear about the infection i hope he gets better soon and i hope you are recovering well.

abi - i think Noah could be on his way - if its a quick one you will get a 12/12/12 bubba! - wishful thinking eh!! haha. if this is then good luck hun

Pink - hes lush. hope you are enjoying being a mummy!

welcome new ladies
xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pink Zach is just adorable!!! Congratulations Hun!!

So many beautiful rainbow babies it's lovely! 

Mrs kg you're so kind sending me the t shirt and a beautiful knitted cardigan too, thank you so much it made my day when I got home tonight xxxx

Afm we found a home! Putting a deposit on it tomorrow to move in in march 1st :yipee:


----------



## hopeful23456

what a good looking guy pink! cutie!


----------



## LeeC

Kat, Grey is gorgeous. I hope the infection clears up soon, must be worrying for you but I'm sure all will be ok. 

Pink, Zach is gorgeous too. A real cutie.

Fili, congrats on finding your new home, exciting times ahead.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, what a stunner Grey is, cannot believe the head of hair he has. Im sorry to hear that he has an infection, its understandable that your worried sick but Im certain everything will be just fine. Jeez, think of teh tiny babies that are born at 24 weeks etc and how they can do wonders for them in hospital. Grey is full term, a great weight and he will be stronger and more resilient than you think. This is only his first day and they are predicting that he will need to be in hospital for 5-7 days, I bet he makes a quick recovery and surpirses them all.
Its normal for you to be crying and upset but you take care of yourself and have faith that all will be well.
Keep us posted please when you can of how he is getting on x

Pink, Zach is beautiful, so nice to see a picture of him. Yes it is time consuming indeed!

I think we underestimated how time consuming and life consuming it is as for the first two weeks we found it so easy as Emelia just slept for 4 hours at a time and then fed and then slept again. But now she is having much more awake time and becoming unsettled and crying to be picked up when we cant fathom out anything to be wrong.
I'll def. be losing the weight at this rate as cant even get my lunch or dinner at times for trying to comfort her and get her settled. Just when I think that she's settled I try to put her back down in her moses basket and she cries again. My days are just flying by.

Abi, I hope this is it for you and then MrsM and Fili you ladies are all getting so close now!


----------



## fitzy79

What beautiful babies Grey and Zach are!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What beautiful baby boys! Congratulations to you both. Kat, sorry to hear he has an infection. Edie had to have antibiotics for her first 3 days as I never had time to have the antibiotics for group B strep, and just to warn you the antibiotics made her a little bit cranky. She was absolutely fine once they stopped though as I'm sure Grey will be too. 
Lee, I adore my H&M leggings too. I've just about gone through the arse of them :haha:
Fili congrats on the new house! How exciting!!


----------



## daviess3

Kat ur a mummy !!!! Yay!!!! Already you have hardly mentioned labour but mentioned all about ur worry for ur boy it's amazing how from the min we find out we're pg that baby is cared for an protected an when there here it is ur everything instantly. Grey is such a handsome cutie an what a lovely weight, I hope ur not to sore?
It took me 10days to feel normal heeling down there! I miss lexi being a tiny bubs I could squish him. So pleased an welcome to motherhood xx

Zac is gorg aswell all these handsome little guys! X

Fili yay exciting for house xxx

Pad lee can u see ur 12 week scans again before u do ur 20? I like to have a good guess! I have said girl got u both I no bit need to check, also is ur placebta at front?? X

Just got back from yoga sauna steam room jacuzzi soo nice!! X


----------



## Mrskg

Kat grey is beautiful just had to show hubby x I love his hair I would love a baby with lots of dark hair x hope his infection clears up soon x

Pink zach is gorgeous x wow 1 week already! X

Abi sending labour :dust: your way x 

Fili you're welcome took me bloody long enough :rofl: yay for new house x

Davies I love the studying you do for gender guess :haha: 

Lee yay for mat tops it's great to actually look pregnant eh I loved that staged now I'm entering the elephant waddle stage :haha:


----------



## heart tree

Oh Kat he's delicious! It's so hard having to stay at the hospital. Cry all you want sweetie. I know I did. I'm glad you and DH get to move in with him. That will make all the difference for all of you. Of course you are worried! Welcome to mommyhood! You'll never stop worrying now. But I have a feeling he's going to thrive. It's great news that he's taken to the breast so well. That's the kind if baby doctors like to see. Make sure to eat, rest and drink lots of water. I found I was always famished when I first started BFing. Update when you can. We're all here for you. 

Pink I can't believe Zach is already 1 week! They take a lot of work but so worth it. 

Just, it's common to have more fussiness. I know it's hard but you'll figure out a routine. Do you have a swing? I can't say enough about them if you want to put her down without crying. 

Fili, Congrats on the place!


----------



## MightyMom

Kat: chuffed to bits for you! He is so adorable!! Love that hair! I'm sorry that he has to stay in the hospital, that is so disappointing. I'm glad that you are BFing though, it's sure to help him make a faster recovery and get some of the "yuck" out of his system. Don't worry too much about the bacteria culture. They are probably giving him broad spectrum anti-biotics to cover the 90% of things it is most likely to be. But being PARL, of course it's natural for you to be worried sick until you get to take him home. (Then there are plenty of worries to be found there too!)

Fili: So excited about your house!! I know just how that feels, it's rotten being pregnant and looking around for a house. You're going to be nesting like crazy to make up for lost time in the nursery! ;)


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- Grey is gorgeous! Love all that dark hair! I'm so sorry he's got an infection :( Of course you're worried hun but it sounds like a lot of others here have had babies with infections or in NICU right after birth & they're all thriving so try not to worry too much...easier said than done though, I know. Please update us when they get the culture results. What crap that they lost the first one! 

Pink- Zach is a beautiful boy as well :cloud9: congrats hun!


----------



## wookie130

Kat, he's a living doll, HUGE congrats to you!

I understand you're worried...really, it'll be great, and the fact that you're able to BF him will most likely help him fight that infection quicker. He's going to make a full recovery before you know it!


----------



## Embo78

Kat he's gorgeous. Love his beautiful face and his hair... So much of it :)

Pink your son is beautiful too. Lovin all the rainbow pics :) :)


----------



## heart tree

Abi I meant to say earlier, good luck! Sounds like you are next!


----------



## Abi 2012

they seem to have eased off again... this is starting to really annoy mee! oh well the wait continues xx


----------



## ginny83

Beautiful babies. I hope I'm sharing pics of a living baby one day again. 

I saw a local GP today and got a beta hcg. He wouldn't give me a repeat until he sees the results of the first one. 

He also wouldn't test my progesterone levels since none of my miscarriages have been early - so he thinks it's unrelated and not worth looking at. I'm going to ask them to test it at my RMC appointment at 6 weeks - hope they can still treat it if needed at that stage.


----------



## cgav1424

Kat - Grey is adorable, stunning ,beautiful, gorgeous... there aren't enough words! Look at all that hair! I am so sorry he has a fever and an infection and even more sorry that the stupid hospital lost his first culture though I do think it's wonderful that the (stupid) hospital is letting you stay with him 24/7. I'm glad he's taking to the boob nicely... your colostrum/milk will do nothing but help him fight the infection with your antibodies. You are already an amazing mommy and Grey is extremely lucky to have you. I have all the faith in the world that he will be the trooper he is and fight this infection so you guys can be home sooner than later. xx

Abi - Not again! I'm so sorry, hon. Noah will come when he's good and ready and with all those practice contractions... I feel as if your labor should be a speedy one!

Fili - yay! Congratulations on the house! Did you have to look at all 10 before you decided or did you see this one and just know? So exciting!

Pink - how has it been a week since you've had Zach already? He is amazing! I just want to squeeze him!

Davies - oh how I miss the sauna and steam room. 

Lee - yay for maternity tops! Oh my gosh... I just went online to motherhood.com and saved $191+ on my order! They gave me 50% off my entire ticket PLUS another 20% off. It was amazing! I initially went on just to order some jeans and ended up with two pairs of jeans, loads of tops and some mat underwear! I can't pass up a bargain like that!

Rap - Even though we try not to dwell on the past, it's difficult to let go of such significant moments in our lives. I'm glad you made it through the anniversary of your due date with your angel and I'm thrilled that you have his/her little brother/sister squirming inside of you. :hugs:

Pad - I've been living in leggings lately hence the shopping spree on jeans. :)

Ginny - welcome! I'm glad you got at least one round of betas done and hope you get your repeats done as well. Is there someone else you can call to order your progesterone level? My doctor had me on it as soon as I got a BFP, but I'm sure that it'll help at 6 weeks too as the placenta doesn't take over until 10 weeks. I'll be thinking of you!

Hi tuckie, mrskg, mrs mig, heart, embo, wookie, fitzy and everyone else I may have missed. So much has been going on in this thread that though I read back, I couldn't remember everything!

My scan today went well. Second trimester screening (AFP and other bloods) came back negative. We had some genetic counseling done because of our losses which resulted in us declining all tests seeing as how DH and I are of different ancestry and most of the genetic disorders they wanted to test for were those in which both parents needed to be carriers to affect the baby. Everything looked amazing and healthy with baby on the ultrasound. I have "notching" which indicates an increased risk for high blood pressure. The doctor got a clear potty shot which he zoomed right over so we couldn't see, but DH swears he saw boy bits. The gender results are written and sealed in an envelope with the DVD of our scan for the kids to open on Christmas Eve. As determined as I was to stay on Team Yellow, now I can't wait for the kids to tell us if they're having a brother or sister! I have a follow up scan at 28 weeks because of my losses, the meds I'm on and the notching. I would post a picture, but the umbilical cord was right in front of baby's face so we couldn't get a clear shot. It was a lovely 12/12/12 day for us today. :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

*Heart* thanks for the story about your step-father that was really moving :hug:
:hi: *Jenny*, love your profile picture! How you getting on? 
*Wooks* you'll be 30 weeks before you know it!! Time is going so fast, how you feeling?
*Cgav* *brilliant* *news* about the *scan*!! And so lovely about finding out the gender on xmas day!! Thanks for your weight loss story after pregnancy. I found it shocking to go from 9 stone to about 13 after 4 mc's and a load of steroids! I was also surprised at how easily i accepted it!! And that my hubs still loved me just as much. I did have to exercise a lot to keep it under control as it's not healthy for pregnancy is it? I was
technically 'obese' with bmi of 30. Got it down to 28 before this pregnancy despite the roids which make it nigh on impossible. I had to buy new clothes and give all my small clothes to my sister - that was a bit depressing BUT the experience has been good in a way as I now know i can deal with weight gain whereas before the mc's i would be mortified to be 13 stone!!! I think we are too hard on ourselves sometimes...
*Ambiguous*, please keep us posted and best of luck to you!
*Mrs mig* I am worried about you slipping on ice :nope: it's bothering me, please be extra careful, could you bus it? I hope your friend has success soon :hugs: 
I get that lightning crotch when I have been walking continuously for 30 minutes then they come thick and fast on and off for about and hour, it takes your breath away doesn't it? do you know what the reason is for it? I don't! 
*Embo* thanks for cheering us on! How you feeling these days? Tired but very happy?!? 
*Heart *I was thinking of Amos too the other day :-( Well, you never know, it would be wonderful to see her announcing a successful 12 weeks scan on here wouldn't it? She went through SO much... 
*Hopeful *how are A and D sleeping these days? How you feeling? You're working too now aren't you? 
*Tuckie* how you doing? 
*Pad *glad you had a good night on Saturday and your bump does looks amazing!! I was big bumped at 19 weeks as you know!! It's 
definitely going to be a pain moving but we are moving after baby and we just need the space! Hubs works from home too you see.
*Holly* I listened to your interview this morning as I recorded it :cry: you did a great interview and I thought that man was very good too - he sounded like a wonderful supportive husband didn't he? All your 'reactions' to the mc's rang completely true with me. I had many suicidal thoughts too :nope: Also I had to resign from work / was diagnosed with reactive depression / went
a bit crazy in general / never went out / cried ALL the time - even when running around the park trying to lose some pregnancy weight i'd be in tears. I remember last winter when it was icy cold and I was running in the park as my tears turned to ice on my face!!! Anyway thanks for doing the radio programme hun and putting it out there for us all. 
*Dexter's mum* roll on Christmas day and telling everyone!! :cloud9: and roll on June! 
*Just* Emelia's just beautiful! Love her dresses too. :cloud9: I think I will miss my bump too but not the body aches and pains!
*Lee* are you going to stay team yellow!? Enjoy your new tops! :cloud9: 
Hi *Taurus* I was huge at 15 weeks too but it was solid bump so i knew it was bump not squishy fat iykwim!? 
*Mightymom* glad the bleeding is tapering off and you're feeling kicks, how are you doing now? 
*Rapt* I eat in the middle of the night if I wake up, usually an orange or 2 - what have you been eating? Also sorry about your due date yesterday :hugs: :hugs: 
*Ginny* congratulations!! And obviously welcome! Re the prog and beta hcg checks, personally I would just get an early internal scan at 7 weeks - much less stressful and more accurate! fx for you! 
*Abi* loved the presents picture, Josh is going to be one happy boy! And fab bump shot :cloud9: 10 days to go!! Hope the contractions keep coming thick and fast!! Keep moving! 
*Fitzy* happy 30 weeks plus!! :cloud9: 
*Just* I hope you're getting some sleep at least :hugs: and that Emelia settles sooner rather than later, I hear it's very very tough going though!!
*Davies* your yoga steam room sounds like bliss!! 
*Kat *I hope you and Grey are doing well and his infection is under control, he really is beautiful :hugs: Did you get a lot of heartburn (as Grey has so much lovely hair!)
:hi: to everyone else, I really hope I didn't miss anyone though but I am sure I did! 
Yes, we have a new house to rent, we are renting out our 2 bed London flat for a bigger house in a gorgeous countryside setting with good shops close by but also a big city 2 miles away (Canterbury, Kent) Hubs sent an email to secure it last night. It is perfect for us and it was the last of the ten we saw. We celebrated with a local pub dinner there before we set off home but because hubs drank i had to drive home and it was a 2 - 3 drive in rush hour traffic and sat nav took me through london :growlmad: which was a nightmare!! Anyway we have a house to move into in March with very very little to do to it! 
Resting today, happy Thursday everyone xxx


----------



## LeeC

Fili, yip. We have decided to stay Team Yellow, I read lots of lovely stories on here and the thought of hubby declaring the gender at the birth is quite heart warming, so I will keep this vision in my mind at our scan next Tuesday so I am not tempted again, let's hope baby has legs crossed.

The house sounds amazing we are fairly close to the city centre in Glasgow and you don't get much for your money. I am originally from Cumbria, quite near the Lake District and love going home to visit, I could quite happily move back there and live in a rural country setting.
Good luck x.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Heart, thanks for the advice on the swing. No I dont have one I only have a bouncy chair which Emelia tolerates for a whole 2 minutes and then screams to get out. I think we'll invest in a swing or I might actually borrow it from my sister to try as Id bought one for my niece. 
I can understand that they would love the movement, just like any baby Im sure Emelia will cry but soon falls asleep when in the car or out in the pram etc.

Last night was a good night again overnight, its a hit or a miss. She fed at midnight and then slept until 5am which was great. But the night before was unsettled wide awake and crying from 3 until 5. Its just you luck.

Im definetely noticing that Emelia is having more wakened time now after feeds etc. and she's not happy to just lie down, you have to keep picking her up which is lovely for cuddles but when you cant even put her down to get your dinner etc. its not so good. and when it goes on for hours at a time. Although I dont think I have it as bad as what others have mentioned.

Fili, your new home sounds lovely. Thats a nice time to be moving aswell in the Spring. Sounds like a lovely setting for bringing up a family.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Congratulations *Kat *on the birth of baby Grey! :baby: Hes gorgeous! I often find crying therapeutic, so let it all out! Just know that babies are very resilient and your colostrum/bf milk is kicking that infections arse :ninja: Love to you all, enjoy lots of cuddles x

*Abi *- It wont be too long now. You are definitely in the latent phase of stage 1, where its on again off again. My mw said about not getting in the bath/water too early as this can slow things down?? x

*Fili *- congrats on the house! I live 25 mins from Canterbury. It so beautiful x

*Cgav *- congrats on the scan! Cant wait to find out if your pink or blue :happydance: x

I agree with *Davies*...can we see 12 week scans so we can make a guess :dance: x

*Pink *- He is beautiful! x

I have forgotten everything else. Brain is now officially turning to mush x


----------



## Abi 2012

i walked in town for 3 hours again today and spent some money on the way which has cheered me up, i got a lovely snowsuit, little all in one and some bath towels for noah! love them! there so cute took my mind of wanting him to come atleast for now! he will come when he comes :)
 



Attached Files:







all in one.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2









snowsuit detailing.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 1









snowsuit.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sticky_wishes

That al-in-one is lovely!x


----------



## filipenko32

Here's our Christmas tree with all Christmas shopping done! 

Cute Abi!!
 



Attached Files:







chritmastree2012.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmbiguousHope

This morning sickness is bringing back painful memories of the last pregnancy. To add insult to injury, I've been up all night crying. Whenever I would fall asleep, I would wake up shortly after panting and crying from flashbacks. Now I'm tired and have a terrible headache. I'm seriously frightened and I don't know how I'm going to make it until next Wednesday's ultrasound. I told my husband that I feel like the odds of this working out are the same as me sprouting wings and flying to the moon. My first miscarriage was natural and, although very emotional, it was pretty easy by comparison. My last miscarriage the OB gave me some pills to take at home to induce me. It was very traumatizing and landed me in the ER for blood loss and dehydration. The OB at the time wasn't very good at her job. Has anyone else had this problem in early pregnancy after a particularly bad miscarriage (not that any miscarriage is good). I don't know if this is normal or if I should talk to my doctor about it. If I take a half a unisom it makes me drowsy even after I wake up.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg ambiguous are you kidding?! I can think we can all safely say we've been like that! It does get a lot easier after a successful scan for obvious reasons but it's very very tough beforehand. I had all sorts of psychological problems, I too had botched mc management. This is my 5th pregnancy and I was still extremely nervous and not sleeping well before the scan. I watched a lot of movies to distract myself! I was given the all clear at 6 weeks 4 days by a specialist private recurrent mc who said he was pretty sure this was an ongoing pregnancy. It was an internal scan which I was well used to. From that point on, I do not know how, I was miss positive!!! Thinking of you xx ps ALL my mental health problems vanished instantly after knowing this pregnancy was ok, I don't dwell on the mc's now, I think I did all my grieving and came to terms with it thankfully. So you see there is light at the end.


----------



## Raptasaur

Kat Grey is gorgeous, a total poppet. Try not to worry too much. Your milk and the antibiotics will sort out the infection. So glad you can both stay with him all the time. My husband got kicked out about an hour after my DD was born - that was the longest night ever....You will be home before you know it :hugs::hugs:

Pink he is gorgeous! More pictures please!

Fili congrats on the new house. I moved out of London for good when DD was 2 and I have never regretted it. I love my country living and London and Bristol are close enough to scratch that big city itch from time to time. You will love it!

Cgav yay for a great scan today. Christmas is going to be doubly exciting in your household. 

Abi Noah is really trying your patience isn't he! He will be here soon xx

Hi to everyone else. Boy this run up to Christmas is exhausting and I'm not even going to any parties :wacko:.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rapt yeah and we are only 2 miles from Canterbury which is a big enough city for me! London is 50 minutes away by train too  but Bristol is miles away from Canterbury isn't it?


----------



## Raptasaur

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks rapt yeah and we are only 2 miles from Canterbury which is a big enough city for me! London is 50 minutes away by train too  but Bristol is miles away from Canterbury isn't it?

Near to me though!! I'm about 20 miles from Bristol. Great that you will be close to town but far enough out to enjoy rural living.


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading, but don't have the energy to do one of my long-posts. Congrats Pink on your beautiful LO.

Quick update:
Grey will be here for at least 5 days on antibiotics. DH and I will be rooming in on the pediatric floor. If his culture comes back positive, we will be here for 10 days!!! If it comes back negative (doubtful) we will have treated with antibiotics for no reason.

I have been crying a lot, but am reassured that he is doing great. No one seems concerned that he won't be okay. They just want to be very diligent. Thank you for all the good thoughts. Here is Baby Grey a few hours after birth. I will take a Day 2 shot some time today.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes i see you're in the Cotswolds now  love it there, it's lovely! I'm really hoping to make loads of friends when I move. Also there is a private prep school ten mins away from our new house so I'm hoping to get some 11+ tutoring work but not quite sure how to advertise as I'm always verbally recommended here :wacko:

Well kat he looks like a beautiful healthy baby boy to me!! I'm sure he will be just fine but tough on you though! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Kat how bloomin marvelous is your boy? So handsome... I bet all the nurses are gooey over him! Hope those antibiotics work soon! 

Pink we are spoilt for choice when it comes to handsome boys clearly!! What a lovely boy!

Cgav huge congrats for a great scan!

Fili well done on finding a place... I think living outside of London is far less stressful! 

Hey Lee... yup not long twinnie... how you feeling about it?

For Davies and Sticky... my 13w 3d scan... thought I don't think you will see anything as baby is facing us with her scary Halloween mask... refused to cooperate with a profile piccy... well just the one, where she/he is looking at toes hanging upside down.. so good luck with guessing my one! LOL
 



Attached Files:







13w 3d book piccy1..jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 14









13w 3d book piccy.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, it sounds like Grey is going to be just fine. Hospitals need to be extra cautious with babys just to be on the safe side. Thats good news that you's are able to stay with him, thats makes a big difference Im sure.


----------



## padbrat

Ooo meant to say heya to Mighty... pleased that the bleeding has settled down!

Hey Raps and Cgav! xxxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks Filipenko. I'm glad to know I'm not going crazy. It also makes me feel better for my husband and i to have so much confidence in my current OB. She is wonderful! I think part of the problem is that everyone I know (personally) has only had one miscarriage, if any, and when i try to talk to them about losing sleep and nightmares and such they are concerned but don't seem to understand. My own mother is the worst! She means well but she has never miscarried and acts like "the sooner I get over it, the sooner I can move on". She is chasing the grandbaby dream. Sorry if my posts aren't making sense. I'm sleep deprived and I feel like I'm rambling.

Kat, hopefully this will all clear up soon enough. You both certainly deserve some r&r together after all you've been through! Best wishes!


----------



## ginny83

Ambiguous - I can totally relate what you're going through. I spent most of yesterday evening crying! I honestly can't imagine any point in this pregnancy that I'm going to feel relaxed. Unfortunately good scans don't mean that much to me :( Maybe feeling movement would help a bit - never made it to feeling movement with the losses. 

Going to try and see a different GP at the same clinic to get my hcg results today and will ask again about the progesterone testing. I also thought about calling the RMC and asking them if they would even just give me a lab slip to get my hcg/progesterone checked so I could have the results to discuss at my appointment. I figure if the results are worrying surely they'd call me before the appointment anyway.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Ginny, I've never felt the baby either. The only thing I noticed was it felt like I had a rock in my abdomen. When I would cough or sneeze I could feel my muscles hugging it. Not sure if that was normal. During the miscarriage I immediately felt it leave my body. I haven't felt that way with this one yet. I hope someday I can feel a baby move inside me. Like you, I think that will help make me slightly calmer.

That is probably a good idea to push for extra tests. If you have a good doctor then they will understand why you feel it is important to do so. Do you have an ultrasound app yet? How did it go today at the dr office?


----------



## ginny83

Wont be able to go to the clinic until late this afternoon once DF is home.

That muscular pain when you coughed and sneezed is very normal during pregnancy - Ive had it with all of mine :) 

I have felt a baby move before - my son, but with the loss at 16 weeks I thought I had been feeling movement but kept feeling the "movement" after I delivered - so it was obviously not the baby I was feeling! With DS I didn't feel him move until around 20 weeks - a long way to go.

I called the RMC again today as I had a question about DF's karyotype blood test. I also double checked about the fact I'll already be 6 weeks at my next appointment. They said this is perfect as they usually book first appointments at 6 weeks for new pregnancies. So I think I'm just going to try and forget about the progesterone until then. I've always made it to 6 weeks so who knows might not even be needed and if it is well I should have time to start it. 

I'm pretty sure I'll get a scan at that appointment though! I'll be 6+4 hopefully!

How about you Ambi? Have you had a scan yet?


----------



## emz1987

Just a quick message to say Hi to everyone. Havn't been on much lately.
Spent most of my time in bed with morning sickness.

Getting ready for my Dating scan today so fingers crossed everyhtings ok.

Last time I went for my dating scan there was an empty sack so really nervous but got a good feeling about this time so hopefully 4th time lucky.

Hope your all keeping well.

Congrats on the new arrival Kat, Hes such a cutie. x


----------



## dextersmum

Grey and Zach are both handsome boys. Kat I hipe you get Grey home soon but he is in the right place at the moment as they will be able to get everything sorted at the hospital. I know it is scary for you but at least they are letting you stay there with him 24/7 so you can see him when ever you want

I got my blood results back yesterday and we have a 1:11,000 chance of this baby having DS which is great for us as our little boy Dexter had DS and it is not that we don't want a baby with DS it is that we now know the complications that can come with the pregnacy and the risks so feeling a lot better about this now as the last pregnancy was hard enough.

Lee it would be nice to stay team yellow and have your OH tell you the sex as you give birth. I wish I could do that but because we have a room full of boys things after having Dexter we want to know the sex of this little one so we can be prepared as I think it is going to be hard to have to clear out the room of boys things if this is a girl so better to have time to do that before baby gets here we think.

I got a maternity top off ebay for christmas day that says mummy's christmas pudding although it hasn't arrived yet and should be here by now??


----------



## dextersmum

ginny I started on progesterone at around 6 weeks when I had my first scan and I am now 13+ weeks so hopefully you will get it then too

Emz good luck with your dating scan today hope everything goes well


----------



## Abi 2012

ambig-sorry your feeling low atm, am thinking of you :) x

pad- cute scan pics :) 

emz- good luck at your scan today :) fingers are crossed for you!

kat- hoping grey is ok sweetie :) he is in the best possible hands and will be home before you know it sweetie, although i know its hard to have him stay in hospital hun thinking of you x

afm- had an awful morning, josh was awful for me , feel like rubbish, cried for an hour after dropping him off, and just generally stressed out!, just want noah to hurry up now, feel like im hitting rock bottom ( sorry for the down post guys) but i need to talk to someone!


----------



## daviess3

Pad I still think girl for u chick like you say ur bubs isn't playing can't even tell skull shape lol! Bless must b a girl awkward lol xx

Lee where's your x


----------



## LeeC

Abi :hugs: Hurry up little Noah, we are all waiting for you to make your debut.

Kat, hope all is well and Grey is responding to the anti biotics.

Pad, hey twinnie. I am super excited for this scan tbh, mostly thanks to the doppler which is giving me plenty of reassurance. I'm hoping for good things, it's strange as I usually hate scans. How you feeling, is this when you find out gender? Lots and lots of pink baby dust to you.

Emz good luck at your scan hope you get some good pics.

Davies, I am on it for you now will get them all posted asap.

Hello everyone.


----------



## emz1987

Back from my scan. Everything was really good. Im 5 days ahead of what I though so 11 weeks and 4 days. Can't believe how much the baby's grown. Could see the little nose and mouth. Didn't stop moving either.

Its the furthest Ive got now so feeling really good about everything x


----------



## LeeC

Great news Emz, it's just the best feeling in the world don't you think. Did you get pics? x


----------



## LeeC

Here you go Davies: 13 weeks and 17 weeks scan pics. Apparently we wont get a pic at 20 week scan on Tuesday, not sure why, but midwife said that our consultant who will do the scan doesn't give them out. Should have our next pic at 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







sacn 13 weeks.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 9









Scan 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Raptasaur

Dextersmum those results are brilliant. So glad for you. 

Emz that is fantastic news. So pleased for you!!!!!

Abi hope you are feeling better :hugs:.

Afm still chasing the bloody consultant appointment. It's three weeks since I've seen anyone and with Christmas coming up, it's bound to take longer to get anything done. Feeling a bit neglected by the system today what with still not having a treatment plan from St Mary's either. What's a girl to do?????


----------



## Abi 2012

emz- great news about the scan! 

lee- great scan pics darling :)

dextersmum- great test results hun :D

rapt- keep chasing them hun ! x

afm- still feeling very low today must just be my hormones i guess.. 

hope all you other ladies are well! xxx


----------



## emz1987

Scan pics. A litt blurry as Ive taken them on my phone quickly.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Abi, Davies is gender predicting for me lol... Looking forward to hearing her verdict.

Emz, what gorgeous scan pics, so cute. Bet you can't stop looking at them :)


----------



## emz1987

Thanks Lee. Everything seems to be falling in place now. All m miscarriages have been early on so I'm hoping everything will be ok now. Can't stop smiling.

Loving your scan and bump pics. 

Im just looking for some clothes online because I can't fit in mine already.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emz congrats on the scan! Lovely feeling isn't it especially when you jump forward almost a week!
Dextersmum, so pleased about the results. Like you say you know the risks attached and that must be a load off your mind. 
Abi don't apologise for the down post. It's hard when our little ones don't cooperate when we are tired and heavily pregnant. 
Posted a few of my photos from my photo shoot in my journal, I couldn't upload them to my laptop as my disc drive is broken so I had to put them on marks laptop and photograph them without saving them so they are a bit grainy. However the photographer has just emailed me them so I'll see if I can get them any better. Photos to follow shortly, one way or another.


----------



## LeeC

Emz, I am having same problem. Bought a few tops from New Look online and had a couple of nice things from Ebay too, I've now packed all my clothes away as they no longer fit. Bump is looking huge today for some reason.
Are you going to post a bump pic for us too? x

I am rather excited just called the hospital to see if my mum and husband can attend scan on Tuesday, as my mum is visiting for a few days from down south, I can't wait to see her face when she gets to see baby. She has been praying so hard for us for years now, bet she cries more than me.


----------



## LeeC

Oh MrsM, I am going to snoop in your journal, have been dying to see your pics.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Managed to take a slightly better screenshot on my phone from the ones he has emailed me. https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/4FECEED2-3B18-46F1-8122-42FD43245BDC-4130-000005043CF37D84.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Lee I'm so pleased your mum will get to come to the scan with you. It will be a lovely moment.


----------



## hopeful23456

Gorgeous pics Mrsm! 

Lee- awesome that ur mum will be there


----------



## Embo78

Mrs migs that's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, I LOVE your pics, they are beautiful and Edie is like a little angel in them, you are going to struggle to choose the ones you want, bet you want to order them all, stunning x.


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats on great scan Emz...lovely piccies!

MrsMigg - that's a gorgeous shot of you and Edie!

Abi, hope Noah starts to cooperate and makes an appearance soon. Am sure Josh is feeding off the fact that your energy levels are very low...kids seem to intuitively pick up on these things!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. I've ordered quite a few for presents and I have them on a disc so I can get prints whenever I like. I'm really pleased I got them done.


----------



## Mrskg

Emz :happydance:

Abi :hugs: 

Mrsmig :cloud9:

Lee :pink:

Off to see dirty dancing the show :happydance: early Xmas prezzie from my eldest dd x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loving your work MrsK :haha: enjoy Dirty Dancing.


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m- WOW! u and your daughter and baby bump are absolutely beautiful! love the pics how amazing to have pictures like that to keep :) cant believe you are still glowing so bright when you are so heavily pregnant, i feel and look like crap lol :) 

thanks girls for the support, i know its just hormones messing with my head and josh playing on that but he has been very good since he got in from school and im going to have a nice relaxing bath and an early night tonight hoping i feel better in the morning xxx

loving all the scan pics! and good news on the thread today :) one way to cheer up a miserable pregnant lady! :D xxx


----------



## emz1987

Love the pics mrsM.

Thanks everyone. Its such a relief and yes really good that I jumped ahead nearly a week.

Lee- Didn't think of posting a bump pic yet. Didnt exspect to be this big already. Can't fit in any jeans. Living in comfy leggins. Got a feeling its going to be a big baby. Ill have a look on ebay and newlook now. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Abi. Trust me I wasn't glowing like that yesterday morning when I was spewing up my morning cuppa in bed and trying not to wet myself at the same time. A photo of that moment might have been a more accurate representation of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

mrs mig that is an AMAZING STUNNING photo of you both wow :cloud9: 

mrskg me and lee have been telling bad jokes around your post on fb, hope you have a wonderful time, i've seen it's ace! xx


----------



## MightyMom

cgav: So glad you had a good scan!! Very exciting getting the CD and sealed envelope. I really love your Team Yellow compromise, it will be such an exciting holiday!

Fili: Sounds like a dream home! We just secured a place as well that we will move into Jan 1st. It's enormous, but a bit out of the way. I actually like that as the house we lived in before was on a very busy street and I was always worried about DD running out into traffic. (She tried once!)

Just: Sounds like Emelia is quite the handful! DD was very much like that. We purchased a wrap that we sat her in and it was so much easier to do everything from dishes to laundry. She wanted to be held all the time, and I guess we let her have her way. :)

Abi: That puffy snow suit is ADORABLE! Love it! Sorry your DS is giving you such a hard time. My DD has been really acting up with DH and the poor man is run down. I told him to imagine ALSO being pregnant and he said he thinks he'd give her to the zoo, LOL. I hope your DS gets a little better, maybe he's feeling some of the stress over the uncertainty with Mommy too.

A-Hope: Yes, the days before the first scan are the worst. Even after my first scan I was skeptical, and remain cautious even now. Losses are just hard to get over.

Kat: Sounds like the staff is very intent on taking good care of your baby. It's so nice that you can room in with him on the pede floor! My hospital does not provide that option.

emz: What a beautiful scan!! Great profile shot, you can see so much detail! My early guess is it's a girl. ;)

Dextersmum: Fab news about the DS results! I feel the same way about DS, it's the complications that make it scary.  Haven't had my screening yet, that's just another thing to fret over in the coming week!

Rapt: How frustrating! I'm trying to set up my 20 week scan (need a new doctor) and the holidays are throwing a big kink into everything. It's like they think our babies take a holiday as well?? Sheesh!

MrsMig: Your pics made me cry! Not sure why, just very angelic. So much excitement in Edie's face, she looks like she was having a blast. And the pictures are so flattering for you! I could never be courageous enough to get maternity pics done, I applaud you for pulling it off and making pregnancy look so good!!

Lee: I've been out of regular clothes for a while. I'm loving my maternity wear, it's so soft and stretchy! I wish all clothes felt this good to wear. :)

Mrskg: I'm so jealous! One of my all time favorite movies, would love to see the show!

Pad & Lee: I'm going to have to go against the grain and predict a boy for you both. Pad, I know why we're all praying for team pink, but I just can't shake the thought that it's a boy! Silly since I will 99% be wrong, and then I can remind myself that my intuition only works for chocolate cookies. :haha: Lee, love the profile shots, looks like a boy also! It's very exciting that you are Team Yellow, you're going to have the most emotional birth moment EVER.

AFM: Had an awful couple of days. Hadn't felt Colton move since Tuesday and nothing seemed to rouse him. Ate sugary brownies, oatmeal, pasta, spicy food, everything that usally gets him kicking: nothing. I even drank a cup of coffee yesterday, not one little kick. I was beside myself with worry about a cord accident, I found myself sobbing in the bathroom for 30 minutes. Finally I made the 90 minute drive to the ER to find out once and for all. If all was well, better not to be worried. If not, better to find out right away. Well all that worry was for NOTHING. They brought the doppler in and his heart was pounding away! More sobbing combined with laughter and hiccups, some kind of strange explosion of emotions of relief. I seriously need to invest in a darn doppler now because I could have saved myself 6 hours and a sleepless night. They ordered an ultrasound, so I got to see him very briefly (no pics though). Of course he decided to kick the u/s wand, and wouldn't stay still at all. "Absence of fetal movement, suuuuure" I'm sure they were thinking. Little bugger had me worried sick! So I got back at 3am and had to wake at 6am for work. I am so exhausted now I think I'm going to lay in bed for the rest of the day and maybe take a nap. Just had some spaghetti, Colton very much approved. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

MightyMom thank you for your lovely words. I'm sorry you had such a scare, but thank god Colton was ok. I had a similar fright at 21 weeks after I fell off my back step and didnt feel any movement. The worry is horrible and exhausting. Rest and try to relax.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Ginny, I have not had my scan yet. It's scheduled for next Wednesday. They are also going to do all my bloodwork at that time too. It feels like eternity! You and I are about the same. According to my calculations, I am 6+4 weeks making my due date Aug 5.

Abi, thank you for your thoughts. I'm feeling better at the moment. I actually slept through the night. Also, I found that candy canes seem to help my morning sickness.

Emz, omg this makes me so happy to hear! I could almost cry. I'm glad your scan went well. Your pics are amazing!!!!

MrsM, I love your pic! So adorable. At first glace I thought it was a stock photo. You two are very photogenic. Your coffee post made me laugh. I guess the morning sickness doesn't always get better. That's how I felt yesterday morning.

Mighty, I've officially decided that I should put my makeup on AFTER I check baby bump. Your post made me cry and then laugh. I can't imagine how scared you were. You get attached the moment you find out your pregnant but after you feel it kick! That's a whole new level. I would be a nutcase if I stopped feeling it move. Glad it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks A-Hope. :) PARL hasn't gotten easier for me. DH says I should just relax, that the scary part is over. Silly man. It's not over til the baby is graduating college!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Mighty, haha. Very true! I don't think it will even stop then.


----------



## Abi 2012

mighty- thanks hun and yes i think it has alot to do with the way im feeling as to his behaviour hopefully once noah arrives i will feel more human and josh will enjoy being a big brother even if it takes him a few months to settle with the thought :) also sorry your little man gave you a scare glad all is well though and maybe a good idea to get a doppler to ease your mind for when it happens again which it prob will hun lol there monsters after all, and love to get us all worked up! 

mrs m- well as far as i can see in those pics you are glowing you look amazing! your lo looks so proud too bet she is very excited!


----------



## filipenko32

Mighty mom I used to hate it when dh told me to relax! :growlmad: 

4 weeks to go I am scared!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

oooh fili happy 36 weeks! :D 

quiet on here today isnt it!

afm- going to see The Hobbit in cinema tonight with matt! he has been waiting about 10 years for it to come out! it will be tonight that noa decides to come now wont it! lol on the plus side im feeling more cheerful today not in such a stressed out mood im actually feeling happy! xxx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,
Thank you all so much for your continued support. Grey will be released on Monday at noon!!! His culture was negative at 48 hours and the pediatrician feels comfy releasing him based on him thriving. 

We spend a night from hell when Grey was put under the bililights for jaundice. He could not be soothed and DH and I had to physically restrain him for 15 hours (we used our hands to gently hold him down), so he would not hit his arms an legs against the plastic sides...Needless to say it was a sleepless afternoon and night. I said NO to the incubator (his numbers came back better) and now we have him on a blilblanket that we can swaddle him in. 

He is BF like a champ and my milk has come in already. Grey is calm and easy when not placed in an incubator with blindfolds on. DH has been beyond amazing and I feel more in love with him than ever. 

I am almost fully recovered. My bleeding is so light (I can use a pantiliner) and I feel great! I, amazingly, did not get piles even though I had internal, bloody piles the entire pregnancy. I listened to everyone's advice and took the colace and had no issues pooping on Day 2. My tiny internal stitch is not bothering me. I am a bit sore down there, but nothing much. My boobs are huge!




Hi to the new ladies!

MrsMigg,
They turned out stunning.

Abi,
I can understand your frustration.

Lee and someone else,
Beautiful scans.

Mightmom,
I did not have a doppler, but I would definitely encourage you to get one. That must have been HELL! Thank goodness all is well.

Hi to everyone else...That is all my new Mom brain can remember. I'll still be keeping an eye on you ladies.


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: there fellow PARLs, have room for 1 more? Maybe it is too premature & silly, but I got my BFP on Monday & hcg is doubling nicely, so I thought maybe #5 has a fighting chance? This is still #1 I'm trying for & I'll be 40 next month, so hoping & praying [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; so hard for a sticky one!!! <3

I didn't realize I'd "see so many familiar faces" - some I know very well & others I've def. seen around! :hi: Pad (Team Pink babe!), Lee, MrsKg, Fitzy, EMZ, Dexters, Rap, MM, MrsMig, Fili & Hopeful. I have to get used ot everyone's stories, so bear with me & I will read back some too. Just wanted to intro myself :thumbup:

Question: You hear about things which you shouldn't do during pregs., but is there a list or some helpful resource on PARL do's & don't's??? I would love a link or something because this is #1 & I am a big dummy when it comes to pregs let alone, PARL. (& I'm a bit scared I'm going to do something stupid after such a long, hard road! :nope:)

Um, was told by acupuncturist no :sex: for 3 mos. :blush:? - :saywhat: Anybody wanna weigh in on that one?

Thanks ladies & I look forward to meeting some of you I don't "know". (& :happydance: I can finally see siggies!)


----------



## LilSluz

EMZ - great scans!

Pad - You weren't kidding about that scary Halloween mask u/s - funny I come on just at the right time when you reposted. :haha: Next week, lil Pink Padster is going to take your breath away :cloud9:.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Lilsluz!! Welcome! I've seen you around various threads, it's great to see you here. I really, really hope this is your time. I'm staring down the barrel of 40 as well! 
I only had 2 losses and that was after a successful pregnancy so I wasn't put on any strict protocol this time, but this is what I did. 
No sex from bfp until, well we haven't yet but this is OH's decision, not mine. 
Drink tonnes of water, avoid caffeine obviously (though I drank caffeine in my first pregnancy as I was naive and avoided it in the two I lost but still)
Baby aspirin and high dose folic acid daily, plus progesterone that I wasn't prescribed, but was very kindly donated by Heart, Sara, and Lee. 
Lots of PMA and fantastic support from all the wonderful ladies on here. 
Really, really hope you are with us for the duration. 
Kat - it's marvellous to hear from you, and thank you so much for taking the time to stop by my journal to look at my photos. It sounds like Grey is doing really, really well, I'm thrilled you get to take him home on Monday. It's understandable that he would hate being blindfolded and under the lights, but it sounds like you have made it as comfortable for him as possible. It's great that your milk has come in already, and that you have no problem with piles, stitches or bleeding. I was a right mess in that department I bled heavily for 6 weeks! You were born to be a Mummy! He is beautiful, I'd love to see a photo of you both together. 
How is everyone else? Abi? Hope you are feeling better today. Baby feels very low today, lots of pressure on my bladder and bum. Lots of cm as well but I don't think it's my plug. I googled "mucous plug" and came across some images - wish I hadn't done that. :nope:


----------



## LilSluz

Thank you MrsM! I've seen you a few places, too. Wow, so the whole time so far, no :sex:. Hey whatever we gotta do :thumbup:. I'm on lovenox, intralipids, Crinone (prog crm goes in who-ha), metanx+folate (5mg folate, B12 & B6 absorbable/prescription), acupuncture, reiki & PMA (when I can), so looks like I am on the right track, just no :sex: now. Follow-up hcg next Wed (just in case - I will need to be prepared before going away for Xmas) & then an u/s when I get back from hols if I (please God) make it that far! 

Thank you for the warm welcome & congrats on 3rd tri!!! :happydance: And your pic is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome lilsluz and congrats! We didn't bd the entire time, I didn't drink caffeine. Was on lovenox, prednisone, baby asp, metanx, neevo dha, another dha pill, vit d and b super complex. And progesterone suppositories. 
Didn't exercise at all, not even walks. Never puked but was super tired and had to eat at all hours. 
Fifth time worked for alot of us here! I had a septum removed too, nov 2010.

I really hope this time it works out for you, let us know if you have any questions or need anything!

Mrsm- what page r the pics on?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I posted one on here but most of them are in my journal, link in my sig, just a page or two back.


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lils I am so chuffed to see you here chick! That is just fab! Have to say... like Hopeful says my Hubby is on a BD ban too... and also no exercise either. ... plus all the usual meds that you know about anyway! When is your next bloods?

Lee yup Monday is the day... S DAY! Dahdah dah dum... dramatic music and drum roll.... crapping it! When is your one.. Wed?

Mighty sweety I hope hope hope you are wrong lol! So good that Colton is OK and kicking away!

Fili.... 4 weeks to go!!!!

Kat awww Grey just gets more handsome! So good he will be home on Monday!

Raps... bleurgh for appts... can you get in and see Karen? Or fetal medicine?

Hey ginny and Ambig!

MrsM what a gorgeous piccy! How angelic does Edie look! You look brilliant! Post some more!!!

AFM
Well my Dad came over... and we Hubby gave him the book and then I walked in.. OK waddled in... and he just didn't get it... he looked at the page with the piccy... then read the message in the book 3 times then looked at me... and then said... OMG you are expecting?... hhahaha was so funny as my Dad is so ultra sharp and just this once he just couldn't get his head round it! He is so excited he has already said he will pay for the pram... phew!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Lil, so great to see you over here...delighted for you and good start that the numbers are doubling so well! Hope and pray it's lucky 5 for you! I was on No BD'ing because of bleeding from hematoma. Didn't have any further bleeding g episodes after week 16 but wanted to get to 24 weeks and even since then have only DTD couple times. We just don't want to risk anything after coming so far! I was on cyclogest, aspirin, prednisolone 25mg, intralipids ( asked my FS to prescribe them), 5mg folic. I was also on heparin injections but they got me to stop these after big bleed at 8 weeks. I second MrsMig on the water...I was drinking about 3 litres a day and my acupuncturist told me to eat something small every 2-3 hrs to keep the blood sugars as stable as possible. 

Pad, your Dad's reaction was so sweet! 

Kat, sounds like you are doing fab and Grey is being a little trooper. 

I'm under the weather. Have been fighting a cold and cough all week while still carrying on my normal working days. All catching up on me...went to shop today and to get hair done...had 3 episodes of dizziness, legs going from under me and having all colour draining from me. Girls in hairdresser looked after me so well with water, sugary tea and lots of those biscuits. Made it home and am gonna spend the rest of the day in bed!


----------



## LilSluz

Hopeful - wow, twins!? Awww, congrats!!! Thank you for all the advice. :flower:

Pad - next beta on Wed. before I go back home for Xmas. I need to be prepared if its not a sticky one... out of town & on Xmas. :( (just in case). Funny story about your dad - awww, & he's paying for the pram - bonus! :thumbup: Happy 20 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

Fitzy - wow, so we are all pretty much under the same/similar protocols then :thumbup:. Yeah, I drink 160oz/day already + electrolytes :shock:, so I think I should be ok with that part :haha:. Great idea to eat every 2-3 hrs. I've had issues in the past w/hypoglycemia, so I'll do that - thanks! :thumbup: Wow, 30 weeks - congrats! :dance:

So the only thing I think I may have an issue with is exercise. I'm not a exercise nut, but had 6 back surgeries 2 yrs ago so I've had to walk 4x/wk every week in order to keep myself out of pain, keep things "moving" in there, keep scar tissue from forming, etc. Was thinking instead of power-walking 2mi 4x/wk, maybe just brisk walk for 1mi 2-3x week & space it out? It's a tough one to balance bc if my back is out I can't work & I have no benefits or maternity leave...(beside the strain it would put on both of us) :nope:. Or do prenatal/back-focused light yoga? If I last through the u/s, I'll be referred to high risk specialist, but until then...hmmm??? I already know they will never let me deliver naturally, so will be definite C-sec. (also why I couldn't TTC from 30-38 :nope:)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome & the advice ladies! :hugs: I feel better already.


----------



## LilSluz

MrsM - I said "happy 3rd tri", but just caught the "15 days to go part" :shock: New Years baby? :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha, thanks Lil, gosh yes it really is just 15 days until due date! Could be New Year, I don't mind as long as its not Christmas Day. 
Pad, great news about your dad buying the pram, and what a lovely story. I remember telling my Dad and stepmum and sisters that I was pregnant with Edie. Dad had to go for a sit down to get his head round it, then poured himself a big glass of wine. Then he was thrilled!


----------



## ginny83

We'll I think my visit will be a very short one - I'm pretty sure this is just a chemical as my FRER yesterday was a tiny bit lighter and today at 13DPO it's fainter than 9DPO.

AF isn't due until Tuesday, but I'm pretty sure this pregnancy wont be going anywhere.. good luck to you all x


----------



## dextersmum

oh ginny I am so sorry please keep us posted.

Lee for some reason looking at your scan I am thinking it is a boy??

Abi is Noah still staying put inside your belly??

Kat so glad to hear that Grey is coming out of hospital on monay it will be lovely for you all to get home

Lil welcome to this thread keeping my fingers crossed that this is your time. I have been doing reiki and acupuncture and this is my 5th pregnancy and have got to nearly 14 weeks already


----------



## hopeful23456

Ginny :hugs: :hugs: that just sucks, I'm so sorry to hear that. Any way it could be a bum test?

Kat- love the pic! And saw ur post in marl. Need to post there too. 

Pad- so sweet about ur dad, brought tears to my eyes. Precious. I bet he's over the moon.

Lee - I've thought about this awhile and stared at your scan pics and I think boy. But, I'm usually wrong about these things so wouldn't be surprised it if was a girl! Except for Heart's Delilah, I knew she was a girl from the start :)
And fili's boy, all those salt and vinegar chips gave it away. But then again others eat those and have girls. Remember how many Pringles we were eating? Insane! I had a sleeve at one sitting.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny - I'm so sorry. I hope you are wrong. 
Pad, here's a couple more pics 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8AF93CCC-4C45-4F77-A287-A5A2BF7B2D43-5958-00000715F13DA1FF.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/07AD114D-0917-489E-B359-B3810EA84116-5958-00000715EDCAB78B.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/62DB83ED-B551-44D2-9861-F0518BA92FA6-5958-00000715F248F8AF.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/C8B7E6BD-8522-48A5-9682-A42A2BEED72A-5958-00000715F55118DB.jpg


----------



## Abi 2012

well ladies i managed to sit through 3 hours of the hobbit! no sign of noah yet! and only 2 toilet stops in the film! very uncomfortable though! my hormones just wont let me be me anymore, i had an argument with oh over opening a loaf of bread the wrong way earlier i mean thats just plain silly isnt it! still feeling low but ill be ok not too long now! 

hoping everyone is well! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Abi poor you! I wouldn't even attempt the cinema I'd be so uncomfortable. 
I ate too much tea and am now suffering with horrible indigestion. I actually want to throw up. I can't see me sleeping well tonight.


----------



## Abi 2012

ginny- sorry to hear that hun, i hope your wrong i really do and your in my thoughts hun :hugs: xxx

mrs m- your a stunner hun :) your little girl is too like mother like daughter eh! 

fitzy- hope your ok sweetie 

lil- welcome and good luck sweetheart :D


----------



## LilSluz

Ginny - oh no, hun I hope its not! Beware because sometimes it depends on how much liquid intake you've had. I've always had to wait until 12DPO to test bc I drink so much. :hugs:

Dexters - #5 & you do reiki too? That's impressive as not too many people know about it :thumbup: So happy you are at 14 weeks - wow! :happydance:

MrsM - you have such a gorgeous daughter! And you are a pretty lady yourself - great pics!

Abi - :hi: & hope things come along really soon - so exciting! (what's bigger than a watermelon???). I had my first hormonal battle today & cried (& cried & cried) & everything bc DH accused me of leaving the faucet on the Hot side (& said I broke it) & I know I left it on the Cold. :blush::haha: I never cry. I had to laugh at your story, then.


----------



## LilSluz

We cross-posted - thanks Abi!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Ginny, Aww I am so sorry! Hoping the test is wrong. I've seen crazier stuff happen. Please keep us posted! Hugs! 

Kat, so glad everyone is doing well!

Lilsluz, welcome to PARL! So sad to see you here but this is a great place! I have yet to find a list of all the do's and don'ts of pregnancy but DH and I have been doing a TON of research. I'm staying away from Soy, BBQ sauce, soft cheeses, lunch meats, sprouts, raw eggs, hot baths, and certain chemicals. Although they say it's ok, this time DH does not want to have sex until 2nd trimester (maybe longer). Let's just say it's been very difficult with these RAGING hormones! lol.


----------



## daviess3

Lee def girl!! Same skull shape as lexis in ur second pics! Love the unknown! 
Mrsm fab pics not long now!! Ur lil girl is a stunner x
Kat pleased hubs is being good an grey is doing well xx
Fili I still think blue but I do muggle pink for u, I don't no why but just do! X
How's everyone else bored of waiting? 

My hub is out tonight so I can't sleep! It's 140am lexi hasn't woken yet for a feed!! We went to my nannys today an she was entertained so she should b shattered! We went through lots of photos was so nice lexi looks so much like me as a baby! Bizarre! X


----------



## LilSluz

Amb - :hi: & thanks! How far along are you? Why not BBQ sauce? Tried to google but didn't find anything on it. I'm getting to that hormonal point myself :blush:. I informed DH of this new development tonight & he thought I was joking. :shock::haha:

So, we have a follow-up question if you ladies don't mind. How does one ask such a question... Is it just the penetration you have to avoid, or is it "all things related to Big O"? Sorry, but it had to be asked :blush:. (I'm sure you ladies are probably used to more TMI than that though...)

:hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Lee, somehow I missed your scan pics - oh wonderful! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Is it setting in yet?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lil, I am currently 6+6 weeks. I need to post a ticker in my signature but I'm so scared I'm going to jinx it! Stupid, I know. My first U/S is this Wednesday. Hopefully I will be more confident after that.

I couldn't find the exact article my DH read but apparenty there is an ingredient in most BBQ sauces that could cause miscarriages. I believe it's probably one of those "larger doses" things. It's something they add to give it the smokiness. I usually just make my own anyway so it's not a huge issue but we did go out to eat last night and someone ordered BBQ rib appetizers so i just tried one nibble of someone else's.

As far as the penitration vs just the big "O", based on what I've read, generally neither are harmful. Penitration can cause bleeding due to the buildup of blood vessel on the cervix but it should not harm the baby. My DH is not convinced, especially since we didn't stop with the last pregnancy (not that he is saying that's what caused the MC, just playing it safe). I read that as far as having an "O" can cause your uterus to contract but not enough to harm the baby. They also said that later on they believe the babies likes it because your body releases feel good chemicals that make both you and the baby happy.


----------



## hopeful23456

Forgot about the foods I avoided, was super scared because I ate cold cute once and sprouts once too. So avoided them after reading they were bad, didn't eat soft cheeses and whatever you can find that says dont eat when preg (there r lists out there)
Didn't Dtd at all, not even close. But did have a few sleepgasms which freak u out when u wake from them because u r trying to not move anything down there, lol
I doubt eating this stuff, etc would actually cause a mc but didn't want to take any chances. Even went so far as getting natural face moisturizer and cleanser as didn't want chemicals in it. 

Abi- cant believe u sat thru a movie! Those chairs r not comfy. ;)

Gorgeous pics Mrsm!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Lils, delighted to see you here.
I too was worried about DTD, I asked about this on here ALOT lol.
We didn't do anything at all until 11 weeks, as I'd had a couple of bleeds at 6 and 7 weeks, we have had penetrative sex quite a few times since then, I wouldn't say as much as before we were pregnant, but once a week or so and all has been fine.
I admit I was a nervous wreck the first time and dh didn't think it was worth the stress as I spent the next couple of days running to bathroom on knicker watch but after a few times I relaxed and its been ok.
As for orgasms, no problems there either :)

I have not been doing any exercise and in first tri didn't even clean the house properly. I just took it easy an like Hopeful didn't even do much walking. I can't wait to start walking the dogs and swimming again, am thinking of starting back at yoga too in the new year.


----------



## Abi 2012

davies- my OH has been waiting for the film for 10 year so i thought i better go with him to watch it. im quite proud of myself actually, lol. how are you and lexi doing sounds like you had a nice day yesterday! 

lil- as for emotions... they are such a terrible time of pregnancy.. i know for one that they get worse but for different reasons towards the end mine are out of frustrasion now more then anything tiredness and feeling awful.. not that im wishing not to be pregnant coz i lve most parts its just generally running me down now 

mrs m- im sorry you have indegestion, i get that bad too but only when i eat / drink certain foods and drinks! hope you managed to get some sleep 

afm- feeling ok this morning cant believe how hard it is to manouver out of bed now! lol i feel like a whale! but noah is so snug i dont think he wants to come out because its far to cold out at the moment lol!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, HAPPY HALFWAY. What a milestone chick. Now we need Pink at your scan tomorrow, what time is it, I will be thinking of you.
Mine is on Tuesday.

Ginny. Like everyone else I'm hoping everything is ok, cpg's are awful :(

Abi, any news from Noah yet?

Kat, great to hear Grey is doing well. So happy for you and what a gorgeous little man you have there.

Mrs KG and Fili, hope your weekends were fun.

Fitzy, hope you're feeling better. I had the flu a few weeks ago. Was bloody awful. Lots of nasty bugs going around now.

Hello to all. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

I am terrible at gender prediction so thanks for all the comments. Also I am still having terrible problems with my sinuses, this has been my most consistent pregnancy symptom. Can hardly breath at nights and so blocked up. Thinking I might make a gp appt but not sure they can do anything. I think the 2nd tri glow def by-passed me.


----------



## Abi 2012

pad- not yet hun! i got a feeling he will come xmas day ! loli will try my hardest to let you all know when im in active labour and how im progressing when the time comes :)


----------



## padbrat

Lils... you should hear some of the convs on here... your sex question is tame chick! Kat's dreams about mozzarella spring to mind.. or Tuckie's and Fili's BM convs... hahahhaa! Cannot comment on the sex question as Hubby has been banned.. and will be for the whole pregnancy although it is safe and Hubby actually seems obsessed with me... he is keen not to risk anything... not that it is a risk from what I read. I am just PARLaniod!!!!

Lee it is 8am tomorrow! OMG OMG OMG OMG BRICKING IT!!!!! Just keep repeating my mantra and telling baby grow grow grow and pink pink pink lol. What time is your one on Tues? Ahhh my twinno I have had the horrible stuffy nose and sinusitis since the start of this... apparently our nasal passages swell with the increased blood flow initially and then in 2nd tri we have an increase in 'bodily secretions'... including snot!! 

Hey Abi! I was watching the Hobbit last night too! Baby went crazy at some of the music! I have to agree with Noah... it is cold on the outside.. much snugger in you!

Fitzy I am fighting some bug as well as the mo... it had already floored Hubby for about a week and a half... get well soon x

MrsM I absolutely love your photos!!! You have inspired me to have some as well!! Hope they can photoshop out my fragmin bruises lol. Edie is so gorgeous... you look amazing chick!

Well I am officially half way cooked today! Wahooooo!!! I am a cantaloup!


----------



## filipenko32

Abi I am with hopeful, I cannot sit still for 30 mins solid and those cinema seats became unbearable br me at about 16 weeks onwards so well done!!! 

As for food, sex and big O's the only things I avoided (aside from alcohol etc) were certain cheeses and uncooked seafood. I ate smoked salmon and prawns until they were coming out of my ears at one point! And I have practically lived off cold cuts of all types of meat. But I totally understand the fears!! I haven't felt like :sex: much throughout but when we have it's been quite good apart from feeling like a whale! :haha: Ambiguous I read it makes the baby happy too  

Lee I had AWFUL sinuses for 2 weeks around 20 something weeks and again at 30 something weeks it's because all your blood vessels swell up, normal hun but SO annoying and a bit painful. :hugs: 

Pad: :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:
:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: for tomorrow!!

So I saw a foot shape pushing out the side of my tummy this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was SHOCKED to say the least! Think Me-mo is becoming a strong kiddy! 

Off for Sunday lunch with my NCT group this afternoon - looking forward to it! (This is a group of 6 couples who are due around the same time as me  )


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 39 weeks Abi!! Happy 20 weeks Pad, awesome milestone!! Halfway! Will be thinking of you and thinking Pink tomorrow!
Happy 38 weeks me! Not feeling good today, woke up feeling really tired and sick. Edie is going through a super clingy "I don't want Daddy I just want Mummy" phase at the moment, and Mark is responding to that by being as childish as she is, and leaving me to do everything. I felt so exhausted this morning, and he has taken her to the supermarket, which will give me chance to get a shower, but what I actually want is for him to send me back to bed and play with her for a couple of hours. He's exhausted and fed up with work at the moment and not eating properly and has no energy, but this doesn't help me. I don't help myself either, I hate to be a nag and so I don't tell him how I feel. I have to take her to a birthday party this afternoon. I don't even have the energy to bath her! I'm sure if he got more involved with her she wouldn't be so Mummy orientated. Thank goodness he finishes work on Friday, then hopefully by the time baby comes Edie will be happier to be around him and he will be less exhausted and more inclined to help. It's only a recent thing, he used to be fantastic with her. 
Abi I am also convinced I'm going to give birth on Christmas Day, in fact I'm having sleepless nights about it. 
Sorry for the moany post everyone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, sorry I meant to say enjoy your lunch. It sounds lovely.


----------



## Hollybush75

*Pad* Happy halfway! Brilliant. Good luck at scan tomorrow. Cant wait to see pics

*MrsMiggins* Happy 38 weeks. Nearly there now.

*Fili* Was it lovely or freaky seeing a foot? I'm just beginning to see my belly twitch when she kicks and even though I thought it would freak me out I just love watching it!

*Lil* Not sure if I've said hi and welcome to you yet! I don't post much in here but do follow every day. We are on a sex and orgasm ban for the entire pregnancy by my consultant :(. I had a bleed at 13 weeks and have had some spotting moments through the second tri which I find ironic as I had no dramas in the first tri! My consultant just doesn't want me taking the risk of encouraging uterine contractions. Can't stop those pesky sleep-gasms though :haha:

*Lee* Good luck for Tuesday also can't wait to see your pics

AFM: 25 weeks today........25!!!!!! Crumbs! We tell my stepson today about the baby. I have managed to hide bump from him by using my huge cardigan but today's the day I hide it no more. He will be 10 when baby is born. Bump is expanding nicely, no stretch marks as of yet. I'm keeping an eye on my weight and I've put on 16lbs so far since BFP. Colleagues have commented that I do not look preggars from behind :D. Baby's kicks and movements feel so much stronger now and I'm feeling her much more through the day too <3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Holly I knew we had another Sunday milestone lady, I am sorry. Happy 25 weeks!


----------



## filipenko32

Holly happy 25 weeks! Well it was freaky more than anything, it made me jump and I felt it too! It makes me feel like he's running out of room in there lol! I have a front placenta so I didn't start feeling kicks until 20 weeks + and nothing significant until 23/24 weeks. By nearly 30 weeks he really started kicking like mad and now to see that!! So in a way it's nice! Also I didn't really think think that there was a baby in there!! 

Mrs mig your post annoyed me tbh well not your post lol but Mark's lack of help and sympathy for your tiredness. I know just the debilitating tiredness you mean as i have it everyday. I really think you should say something. Also being sick / nausea as well as indigestion / aches etc and poss worries about pending childbirth along with looking after Edie OMG! You know I think if I was you I would just say I need to go to bed and go! Can't Mark take Edie to the party? :growlmad:


----------



## sara1

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just popping in to see how everyone in here is doing. I can't believe how close some of you are- Abi, Mismig- you're both further along than I was when I had Eva.

Happy Milestone day: Holly, Abi, Pad, Mismig

Pad- Good luck on your scan tomorrow. Can't wait for pics. Thinking pink for you!!!!!!!

Mismig- Sorry you're feeling shite. Any woman who's 38 weeks pregnant with a 3 year old running around (whose birthday I'll never miss:) ) is entitled to moan!!!!!! aAny chance Mark can take Edie to the party so you can rest. I LOVED!!!!! the photos. Simply stunning!

Lee- Good luck for your scan! Will be stalking for pics!

Kat- Great to hear from you. Poor Grey... who wouldn't be unhappy blindfolded under those lights! Great news that he's coming home tomorrow.

Welcome to the new ladies- Lil, Ginny and anyone I missed! this thread is a lifesaver

For whoever asked about what to avoid in terms of sex and food: No nookie for me for the duration, but like Hopeful I had a few very disconcerting sleepgasms. This is not a restriction I intend to follow the next time around. In terms of food, I cut out raw fish and raw/runny eggs. No caffeine either. I exercised regularly after 1st tri.

afm- Dh is away for a week on a trip so I'm dealing with Eva on my own which is a challenge. My MIL came to stay, ostensibly to help out, but I had to send her away after a day since she was driving me NUTS!! Also, Eva's not been putting on as much weight as we'd like so they've got me pumping every three hours in addition to Bfing to build up my supply... Needless to say I'm knackered. But my little girl is such an angel, I really don't care. She's so much more alert now... looking around and checking out everyone and everything.

Mommy and Baby shot:
 



Attached Files:







photo (22).jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, happy 38 weeks. Men!!!! God I'd love to see them pregnant for one day, jeez. Sometimes they need a good kick up the arse! Hope you feel better soon. I have a due date on Xmas day and always thought it would be lovely but that's probably in an ideal world where baby pops out andyour home for dinner. Not long now though huni x.

Holly, happy 25 weeks. Your pregnancy is flying by which is great as I'm only 5 weeks behind. Congrats.

Sara, gorgeous, gorgeous pic. 

Fili, I've had sinus problems from Day 1, it was one of my very early symptoms. I am done with it now, sick of the blood clots and sounding like Darth Vader. Nothing seems to work. Pregnancy is just so glam.

Pad, my scan is at 11.20. I am actually excited although I know there will be a few of the usual nerves. I'm a bit gutted we won't get a pic this time, ill just have to settle for listening to that beautiful hb on the Doppler. That thing has been a godsend to me.
I see I'm gonna be a cantaloupe on Thursday.
Can't wait for your scan update x.

Cgav, I think you're only a few days behind me, do you have another scan soon?


----------



## Abi 2012

happy 38 weeks mrs m... :D not too long now! as for your OH you need to tell him that you need help he should help you sweetie, i feel lucky to have my OH he looks after josh even after he gets up at 4 am to go to work and gets back at 2:30 then has josh from 3:30-bedtime so i can rest... im one very lucky lady to have such a supportive lovely OH! 
holly- happy 25 weeks :D 

pad- happy halfway honey! cant wait to hear about your scan! exciting times! 

sara- i know its amazing how far some of us are now! 
wont be long till we become mummies again! exciting things happening now! 

afm- josh's dad really annoyed me last night! he has josh for 1 night every 2 weeks yet he still thinks he knows it all! thinks its easy being 39 weeks preg and having to deal with a 6 year old at the same time ...grr anyway went to town this morning with OH and had breaky was nice to spend a few hours alone together :) feeling ok generally still shattered achy emotional and excited all at the same time! gonna have a bath and relax till josh gets home later today enjoy the peace while it lasts :D xx

hoping everyone else is dong great! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Gosh Lee poor you!! :hug: I found it to be one of the most annoying things have you seen a doc about it? Hope you enjoy tomorrow Hun! 

Sara she is so gorgeous! And that's a lovely pic! Have you got some home help sorted yet, I remember you talking about it. We have found a great lady to do 3 days a week chores etc so I can focus on baby. I wasn't too thrilled about having someone else around but we'll see how It goes.

Sore boobs anyone? Mine are horribly sore!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good god Fili if I could have someone to come for 3 days a week to do chores I'd be ecstatic! Embrace it! 
Holly I hope your stepson is excited. I was so worried about how mine would react to Edie but he was thrilled, and has always been good with her. He was 12 when she was born, 15 now. 
Abi sorry Josh's dad is being a pain. Men!!
Sara that photo is beautiful and Eva is just adorable. I'm pleased she is so good for you, but sorry you are exhausted from pumping so much. 
I'm feeling a bit better now. Mark isn't as bad as I make out, he does do a lot around the house, I just wish he would know more intuitively what I want and how I feel. But silly of me really. He is just applying for better paid jobs which is a good, positive thing. I'm feeling a little better now. I still feel queasy, I have been able to taste kidney beans all morning. It's grim. 
As for the sinus issues I have had a complete nightmare with it. I suffer with my sinuses anyway and I have had to have 3 lots of antibiotics while I have been pregnant for it. Nasty.


----------



## LeeC

Fili. The sinus problem is very annoying but not quite as annoying as my bloody nipples at the minute, for the past few weeks they have been driving me insane, every now and then they get so sore I can't bear anything to touch them, has nearly had me in tears a couple of times. It's like the worst stinging sensation. Think I will see gp about both, worth asking the question. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies how are my fav PARLS?

Pad will be stalking tomorrow, wishing you lots of luck for your scan. You too Lee for Tuesday.

Mrsm - love love love the pics you are so photogenic and look beautiful pregnant! We had some 3 months shots done last week, I'm really pleased with some of them will share when they come through.

Abi he's obv very comfy but glad you are enjoying your last few days as a 3. Cinema sounds fun!

Hi new ladies and welcome!

Happy milestone day ladies!

Fili enjoy lunch with your NCT buds, really nice you have made lots of nice friends.

Holly hope it goes well telling the stepson. My stepdaughter is 10 and absolutely dotes on Alfie it's lovely to watch!!

Right time to wake Alfie from his nap enjoy the rest of your day....


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, thanks for that. Do the anti-biotics work. I am really struggling to breath at nights and it does give me headaches too, have just persevered so far but it's getting right on
My nerves now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Bumpy! Looking forward to seeing the pictures. 3 months already!!
Lee yes the antibiotics do work, I can only have Amoxycillin which don't work as well as the Doxycycline I usually have for my sinus infections. I try not to take the full course as well, but it has tended to recurr. The first time the doctor told me to stop taking them as soon as I felt better, but the sinus pain and infection returned a week or so later and I ended up having to take the rest anyway. I have hated taking antibiotics while pregnant, I felt as fit as a fiddle while I was pregnant with Edie, but I've had no choice. The sinus pain is unbearable.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks MrsM, I had antibiotics for a chest infection, think I took them for 4 days then stopped. It was amoxcillin too.

Anyone got any advice for these rather sensitive nips?


----------



## wookie130

Lee, I used aloe vera gel on my nips, and would point a fan on them. Ahhhh!!!!!! Relief!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! 

Abi - Wife of the Year award for sitting through that movie at this stage in your pregnancy! DH will be taking DS over Christmas break for a boys day out. DD and I will go have our nails done. :) 

MrsM - I'm sorry you're having a tough go. It's so heartwarming when our little ones seem to only want us and shun our DH, but then you realize how trying it gets when you can't get anything done! I'm sure the afternoon together will remind Edie of how much she enjoys her daddy. Just remind yourself it's only temporary! It's just unfortunate as it happened so late in your pregnancy when you're already exhausted and uncomfortable. Big hugs to you, hon. 

Pad - halfway! Amazing milestone, chick! Good luck on your scan tomorrow. I'll be stalking for updates on your Princess Pickle! 

Lee - good luck on your scan too babe! Almost halfway... I'll be stalking on Tuesday for you as well. I haven't had major sinus issues, but my nose is permanently stuffy. Makes it very difficult to sleep at night. And my boobs are unbelievably sore, but my nipples are okay. Hopefully you're GP can help with both of those! And I'm about a week behind you... had my scan on 12/12/12 and everything looked good! We have the letter to the kids from our doctor in an envelope with the DVD of the scan to be opened on Christmas. Now that I've accepted we're not staying Team Yellow, I'm dying to know! 

Fili - enjoy your lunch!

Happy milestone day to everyone!

Ginny - hope your urine was just diluted, hon. Fingers crossed you'll get your dark BFP soon!

Lil - welcome!

Kat - so glad you'll be bringing Grey home tomorrow! You've gone through so much already these past few days and you deserve nothing more than just bringing your beautiful boy home and cuddling the crap out of him. 

Oh and the things I've avoided this pregnancy: sex until 12 weeks... we still don't dtd as often as pre-pregnancy, but maybe 2-3 times a week. No problems with bleeding or with the big "O." I enjoyed the occasional smoke with a glass of wine so of course haven't done any of that. I'm not a fan of cheese, but know you're supposed to avoid the soft ones. I have avoided bleu cheese and Caesar dressing. I have sushi about once a week, but only from the restaurant we've been going to for years. I also didn't exercise for the first 12 weeks, but have since been walking/jogging, doing some yoga and some prenatal workout videos. Oh and I've avoided caffeine for the most part, but will sometimes have a Coke or some coffee if I have a headache. 

Afm, feeling some movement now... just little kicks that feel like popcorn popping. Busy week ahead as it's the kids' last week before break so filled with holiday parties and programs... which means a lot of baking for me! Also have a dr appt on Wednesday and hope to be completely taken off the steroids. Family coming into town so as of Thursday, our house will be completely taken over. Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy milestone days ladies x

Pad can't wait for update tomorrow :cloud9:

Fili & Lee your fb comments were hilarious :rofl: although my 14 yr old said they were cheesy :haha: Dirty dancing was amazing! My only complaint would be johnny didn't look like Patrick swayze but everyone else was spot on x

Ginny :hugs: hope you're wrong how's things today x

Lee hope you get something for sinus pain :hugs: Ive been ok with nipple pain but I remember with one of my girls having really sore nipples but was mainly due to cold read to put plasters on them an that helped but prob won't be solution for you sorry x can't wait till your scan on tues either even though your staying team :yellow: :haha:

Mrsmig hope you mustered the energy for edie's party x

I know I've missed loads x sorry x :wave: everyone x

Feeling blah went looking at cars an I fell in love with a purple fiesta but it had a wee bit rust above 2wheel arches an hubby says would be too much to repair :cry: looks like I'm carless for at least the next wk x it's worse I have cash there to buy now x an walking up an down to school really taking it's toll thankfully only 4 days to go x feelingsorryformyself.com


----------



## wookie130

Oh!!! Another nipple idea! Slice up a cucumber, and lay them across your nips. Maybe this would help? I don't know...it's worth a try.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo heavens I did a great big reply and BnB wiped it! PAH!!

Holly happy 25 wks... I am exactly 5 weeks behind you.. as is my lovely twinnie Lee!!

Happy 38 wks MrsM... men are bloody useless at subtle hints and when you are tired it seems so much more of a big deal! Grrrr... tell him and go for a nap.. you deserve it!

Sara what a lovely piccy of you and Eva!

Abi.. have to agree with Noah... is too cold out here!

Lee I have had the sinus thing the whole time. Apparently in first tri the nasal passages swell due to increased blood flow and then the second tri we have an increase in 'bodily secretions', including snot! I have been suffering with sinus headaches too.... bleurghh

Hey Fili how amazing that you got to see that! Wow!!

MrsK car shopping can be so frustrating can't it! Hope you find something soon!

Cgav remember to slow down and relax too! I am now officially off the steriods yay!!!

Aww Bumpy how did time fly so quick with Alfie?! xx

Oooo also just to expand on Wookie's idea.. how about cold tea bags? Lee mine have suddenly got painful again.. maybe they are having a growth spurt?

Thanks all for the pinkness... keep it coming!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was thinking about Vaseline before putting your bra on, might ease any chaffing? Mine were bad when I was pregnant with Edie, you really have to wear the softest, plainest cotton bras or its agony. 
Managed the birthday party ok, was nice to see my friends. Just watching Elf with Edie, and looking forward to getting her to bed, eating the Sunday dinner Mark is cooking for us, and chilling out. No plans for tomorrow either which is good. 
MrsK very jealous of Dirty Dancing! It's my favourite film!


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee my nipples have had bouts of sensitivity over the last few weeks. They sometimes itch like mad! The worst pain though is when I go out in the cold.  They feel like they are burning. I'm thankful it's gone back to being mild again :haha:

Telling DSS was a success. His eyes lit up and he looked really excited. Baby woke up and started kicking after dinner so we tried to get DSS to feel it but baby wouldn't comply.....naughty :haha:.


----------



## LeeC

Haha MrsM you LOVE ELF! I have to admit to watching National Lampoons Christmas Vacation 3 times already this year.

MrsKG, glad you enjoyed Dirty Dancing, lol at your daughter :)

Holly, glad all went well.

CGav, of course I remember now about your envelope, that will be so exciting. Ill be logging in Xmas day to find out.

Wookie and everyone else thanks for the "tips"


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Lee poor you :-( sounds painful, I've never had sore nipples ever so I don't know but here's some sympathy :hugs: 

Mrs mig yes she will only be here for 3 hours a day, hubs arranged it and thinks we will need it as you know he works from home so I think he is worried he will be stuck with the chores full time :haha: as if right?! It should be helpful you're right, i like doing things myself though iykwim but I know a baby will change all that! 

Mrskg glad you enjoyed dirty dancing and mine and lee's comments! Cheesy indeed :haha: good luck with car shopping!

Cgav don't do too much! Sounds like fun though!

Meal out with lovely new friend's was fab!


----------



## tuckie27

Hello ladies! :wave: I know I can't remember enough of what I've read so apologies in advance...

Kat- Wonderful news about Grey coming home! :) I can't believe you're just wearing a panty liner too! I'm 2 1/2 weeks out and I've still got a flow like a moderate period so you're doing great.

Pad & Lee- yay for upcoming anatomy scans! I loved my anatomy scan with Bay! It was my favorite of all the scans! Even though we already knew she was a girl from 17 weeks on, we got to see so much of her & it lasted 30-40 minutes so you really get a good look at the heart, brain, spine, & all that...and of course, the genitals too unless you're team yellow! Pad- we'll be thinking pink for you! & lol about Fili & I discussing our BMs here :haha:
Lee- I <3 nat'l lampoons XMas too! :D 

Mighty- glad that was just a scare! I had a scare like that too. She didn't move for hours & I called the Dr and was told to drink a soda or eat a candy bar and lay on my left side for an hour and if I got at least 5 kicks then it was okay & if not, to go to hospital. I ended up getting 4 or 5 kicks in the last 10 minutes of that hour, but I understand how scary it is when LO doesn't move! 

Sara- lovely photo of you and Eva & yay for getting rid of your MIL! :haha: 

Bumpy- cant wait to see Alfie's 3 month pics. I think that's a really good age to get photos taken. I want to get Bay's done around that time as well :)

MrsM- I loved your prego photos! Absolutely gorgeous! 

Abi & all the other late 3rd tri girls- I'm sorry for your aches & pains :hugs: As you know, I bitched quite a bit in that stage of my pregnancy! It's awful and time drags so slowly the last few weeks! All I can tell you is that it will all be worth it when you finally get to hold your rainbow!

New girls- I love seeing all the new PARLs here! :cloud9: Best wishes to you all. You've found a wonderful source of support here! 

Fili- have a nice lunch hun :)

MrsK- I love Dirty Dancing! RIP Patrick Swayze :( I love watching his back muscles in the scene where they're practicing dancing in the cabin at night...sexy as hell! 

Afm, 
My life revolves around BFing! It is very demanding. We are now fully cosleeping too. We had Bay's bassinet right up against the side of our bed so I could just reach in & grab her but now she's so obsessed with being on the boob, she even wants to sleep on the boob. So I say this kid is attached to my breast about 20 out of 24 hours in a day...NOT exaggerating! The only way for us to get any sleep is to let her sleep in our bed on my boob. Otherwise she screams...It's been rough this last week & we think she's been going through a growth spurt & trying to up my supply. She is a sweet girl though :) I can't wait for you all to experience the pure love of holding & kissing your little rainbow babies! Here's some recent photos of her: 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/D12D3FB1-DBBC-471F-87EB-E077A03FF0BF-1650-000001530E7C8F2B.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/012BD8B7-70FA-4CB6-9AED-5B91D270DE4D-1650-0000014AB74580EE.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/A9F88A05-E0EE-4F67-BC0F-7F35F3584C04-1650-0000014AD1760FE2.jpg

My mom fit her inside her Xmas stocking! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tuckie she is so gorgeous! Sounds like she is cluster feeding to the extreme! Don't worry it doesn't last too long. 
Lee - yes I do love Elf! Best Christmas film ever!


----------



## tuckie27

Thanks MrsM :)
Sounds like I need to watch Elf again. I saw it only once & it's been a long time so I hardly even remember it!


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Tuckie, I love her stocking picture. She's so sweet!!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies, sorry I never got to know you all properly - it's hard getting attached and then having to leave, so I just kept my distance. Unfortunately for good reason this time. My HPTs are super, super faint now (almost BFN), my temp has plummeted and I have lots of cramps - so I'm guessing AF is going to turn up tomorrow on it's due date or maybe a bit late.

Hopefully, it won't be too long before I'm back and then hopefully I'll get to stay!

Life seems so unfair for me at the moment, but I l know you've all had your unfair moments too and now look at the chat about movement and baby pictures - so it does give me some light at the end of the tunnel. Thank you x


----------



## cgav1424

Ginny, I'm sorry hon. Have faith though! I had a chemical in June then got my BFP in August with this baby and I'm almost 19 weeks. :) I hope to see you here (permanently) very soon! xx


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies,

I have a few moments of peace before my next scheduled BF. I have to BF every 2 hrs around the clock to help Grey get rid of his jaundice. I will NOT put him under the bililigt incubator ever again. Here are pics from Day 4 and yes we are going home tomorrow!

https://youtu.be/0lxYOndT4zk
Video link of Grey and me






New Girls,
Welcome! It's great to have so many new members to this lucky thread. There is no such thing as TMI on this thread, well at least there wasn't with me. Here is my pregnancy background:
Ate anything I wanted including soft cheese and sushi.... was smart about the source. Talked to doctor about food safety. 
DTD entire pregnancy, but never had bleeding
Exercised daily
Had bloody piles, so if you have a bright bleed make sure it is not coming from your rectum before heading to the hospital
Constantly constipated... fiber cereal helped
Symptoms disappeared overnight at exactly week 10, so try not to freak out
On progesterone shots till 24 weeks, though all doctors wanted me off well before
Took baby aspirin, but probably for no reason

Sara,
I can't imagine functioning without DH yet. You two look beautiful. I don't blame you for sending the MIL away.

Abi,
Poor thing. I know how you feel as I was waiting to go daily for weeks. Hang in there hon, not too much longer.

Pad,
Will stalk for scan update. FXed hon, but things look good.

MrsMigg,
FXed for a christmas baby for you.

Lee,
Try mother's love. That is what a lot of BFing moms like myself use and our nipples are beyond pained at this point. Also gel inserts might be nice. Good luck on your scan.

Cgav,
I can't wait to hear the sex of your baby.

MrsK,
Hope you find a car you love.

Wookie,
Good to hear from you again.

Tuckie,
Ouch for you nipples. I think my BF schedule sucks, but yours is literally all damn day. Hope it is a growth spurt. How are your nipples handling it? 
I am pretty much done bleeding. I can now go without a pantyliner. Freakish.

Ginny,
So sorry hon. =(


----------



## tuckie27

Wookie- thanks hun, can't believe you're 3rd tri already! Time is flying! 

Ginny- :hugs: sorry you're going through this. Life does seem unfair when this happens. Hope to see you back soon :hugs:

Cgav- :wave: yay for feeling movement :) have fun with your family in town.


----------



## tuckie27

Kat- we posted at the same time. You as Grey both look fantastic! My nipples are sore for sure but we're using a shield so not scabbing or bleeding like they were without the shield. So happy to see you and your rainbow together at last! :)


----------



## KatM

Bay looks adorable btw! Thank goodness for your shield.


----------



## Taurus8484

He is beautiful Kat, just gorgeous....what a Xmas present.

And you get to go home xx


----------



## cgav1424

Kat, so glad you and Grey are doing well. You both look fantastic! DS had some jaundice too and I baked the baby in the sun for a little bit each day. I'd breastfeed by a window with the shining through, take him outside for a walk or put down a blanket and lay with him on the grass in the sun. I guess that's hard to do in December, but it's times like this when we love living in SoCal... even if the weather's chilly (lol... 60 degrees), we still have an abundance of sunshine. You guys look amazing, motherhood becomes you and Grey is totally a mini-you! Beautiful! Congratulations again girly! xx


----------



## LilSluz

Hopeful & Holly - sleep-gasms? :haha: I shall look fwd to that!!! :blush: (kind-of like men w/wet dreams, or is dreaming even necessary?)

Lee  I can imagine being freaked out w/sex - espec after that spotting (I remember all of that  you & Pad both!). Im thinking boy, btw :winkwink: Im going to have sinus issues like you & Pad, I think. Hey, theres a homeopathic remedy here that is the BOMB  called Sinus Buster. Has capsaicin in it which is suppd to be safe, but not sure if any other ingreds. May want to look up &/or ask Dr. as it will clear you out in 30 seconds flat  if you can keep it up your nose that long! Actually reduces the inflamm marker Substance P, so inflamm wont come back for days sometimes. :thumbup: Sorry about the nips :nope:

Abi  Noah was one of my names, too  love it!

Pad  HALF-BAKED :happydance::dance: Thats a movie, but it meant something else :haha: (yours is better! :thumbup: lol). GL tomorrow!!! PINK, PINK, PINK :pink::pink::pink: :dust: (loving PARLanoid  who came up w/that?)

Fili  oooh how weird, the foot would probs freak me out a bit & get me excited all at once. Thanks for responding with your views on what to avoid/not. I do have to say, its very stressful trying to remember it all. I almost want to be put in a comawake me up when its time!

MrsM  hope you get some much-needed :sleep: when DH stops work :thumbup: (I love when Elf lights up all 90 floors on the elevator & calls it pretty! :haha:)

Holly  :hi: & thanks for the welcome! I know you from RMC. Your ordeal sounds scary, so I also dont blame you for abstaining. GL telling SS! :thumbup:

Sara  thank you for the welcome & for your input! Congrats on your lil Eva! :happydance: LOL how does one send away the MIL..nicely? :haha: Hope Eva gains weight soon  shes beautiful :cloud9:

Bumpy - :hi: thanks & congrats on Alfie!

Cgav - :hi: & thanks for the welcome! Good gosh, 2-3x/wk is not as much as before pregs :haha:. You guys are very healthy :winkwink:. Thanks for your list of dos & donts too. :thumbup: I do a Decaf in the morning sometimes myself (has a lil caffeine) although docs told me 200mg totally fine (one RE even said 400mg - :saywhat: ). I stopped my :wine: w/occasional cig too

Mrskg  time for that car!!! You should not be walking & standing on your feet each & every day like that  ouch!

Tucki  OMG  shes beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Kat  thank you for that great run-down! Your lil boy is so cute, you must be over the moon. :cloud9: And I hope you are right & that you lovely PARL & BARL? (Baby ARL or - ?) are going to rub off some lucky sticky :dust: :thumbup:

Wookie  LOVE your avatar! :haha:

Ginny  oh no, hun. :nope: Im so sorry!!! :hugs: Hoping this is just the warm-up for next months BFP... 

Whew! Im so glad I have so many ladies to get to know. Means things are good for PARLs this year :happydance::dance: I REALLY apprec all the feedback on dos/donts. Having so many varying plans helped to put things into perspective for me & Ill probs go with doing as much as I can, but not obsessing over it. Im prone to anxiety, so I have to watch that (6 boxes of chamomile tea on hand!!!). My fav Xmas movie: Its a Wonderful Life. Makes me :cry: like a baby every time. Only working 3 days this wk, then flying up north for hols, so wanted to catch up tonight before the week got completely crazy.. :wacko:. 

Constipation  fiber/bran cereal, can also take a drinkable/powder stool softener right? This is going to be a very big issue for me as I already had major probs w/it:blush: I shall be joining the poo-crew on this one! :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

cgav - I feel very blessed too w/the sunshine. 84 tomorrow... love it also!


----------



## MightyMom

Almost ZERO time to reply to all your wonderful posts, but thank you all for worrying about me and Colton. :)

HAD to drop by to tell LilSuz: NO CHAMOMILE TEA!!! Bad for pregnancy. I know, it sucks that you can't have caffiene and 99% of decaf teas have chamomile. But life is ironic sometimes. I still blame myself for my last loss because I feel I overconsumed a bunch of chamomile tea in a bid to get over a cold, relax, and get some sleep while I was pregnant with my Dragon Baby. I don't do decaf as much anymore, I try to drink alternatives to whatever (like hot chocolate instead of coffee) because decaf/sugar free/fat free/etc. drinks all pretty much mean "chemical shitstorm" unless it's just plain water. :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

tuckie- she is super cute hun, love the pic of her in her stocking so so sweet!

ginny- so sorry hun i really hope to see you back here very soon!

kat- glad grey is doing well you both look great in the pics :) 

lil- Noah is a great name eh! i had it chosen at 17 week when i went for a private gender scan and have loved it ever since :) he is definately a Naughty Noah! :D

hey everyone else have a great monday :) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. Kat - great photos. Thank you for taking the time to catch up with us when you are on such a demanding schedule. You both look wonderful. 
Lils - midwives and Drs over here give us something called lactulose to help with the bowel movements, I know there is a US equivilant but can't remember the name. I recommend you get some though to keep everything moving and prevent any problems before they arise. (When breast feeding my daughter I got so dehydrated my constipation turned to faecal impaction and I ended up vomiting poo so I now live in mortal fear of constipation)
Stalking for news from Pad - 8.30 now. I hope they don't keep her waiting. 
Thinking pink....thinking pink....


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck pad!! Excited for you sweetie!

Loving the pics of bay and grey....maybe I'm biased but I really do think MARL bubbas are cuter than normal babies!!!!! Kat couldn't help but notice that your boobies are enormous!!!!!!! Lots of boobie envy over here lol xx


----------



## Abi 2012

oooh pad!! thinking of u today honey :) thinking pink too!! xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

bumpy nice to hear from you too and i know right... kats boobs look massive in the pics eh! lol x


----------



## Abi 2012

afm- feeling ok today really got my nan coming over this morning to see me and bring xmas pressies over as i wont get to see her on xmas day as neither of us drive will be nice to see her havent seen her in a while! so did the housework this morning now i need matt to hoover for me as my henry is just too good and i cant do it gives me back ache! lol


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck pad!! :pink: :cloud9: will be thinking of you! Xxx


----------



## LeeC

Stalking for Pad update...


----------



## Raptasaur

Just popping on quickly to wish Pad luck for today although I think she has already been :wacko:. Looking forward to hearing all about Pickle. 

Good luck Lee for tomorrow!! 

Love the pics of Bay, especially the stocking one - so cute!!

Kat Grey is blinking gorgeous and so are you!! You look amazing for week 1 and on such a demanding BF schedule too. So glad you are getting to go home today. 

Lovely to see you on here Lil and looking forward to sharing your PARL journey xx

Ginny :hugs::hugs:. So sorry it hasn't worked out this time. We will see you on here in the New Year xx

AFM feeling totally crapola. I am nearly 16 weeks and still feeling so sick and lacking in get up and go. In fact I am getting up and lying down, like all the time :dohh:. I think I might try some counselling to talk it out because I need to try and get some positivity back in my life. I think as well as all the baggage from my losses, I am still a bit traumatised from the serious illness I had in 2009 when my DD was a baby. Lots of people who survive it suffer from PTSD as the condition causes agonising pain and paralysis and has a long recovery time. I never became completely paralysed but it was very bad. I think all the strain of pg on my old lady body may be triggering some of the sublimated fear I have leftover from that experience. Sorry to dump that all out there but it does feel better to try and understand why this pg is so much more diificult than my DD was. It can't just be that I'm older.


----------



## filipenko32

Stalking for pad's update! 

Had the gp check up this morning and baby is fine but she is sending my urine sample off to check I don't have a urine infection as there was the tiniest trace of protein - she said this was normal too but just wants to be on the safe side. I have no symptoms not worried. Me-mo is measuring 37 weeks and she thinks he is a big baby! Eeeek! We'll see

Oh and past 36 weeks now and still can't bring myself to stop aspirin!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well even though I was told to carry on with the aspirin I have more or less stopped taking it. I have only got a few left, and I take it every few days. Seeing as there was no known reason for me to take it anyway, and I'm so close to the end I'm not stressing about it. I'm trying to remember to take my vit D supplements and lactulose. 
Finally got my case packed as some of you may have seen on Facebook, just a couple of last minute items to go in. Now that's done and I've had my bump photos done I feel ready now, come on baby! What's the betting I'm waiting another 3 and a half weeks?


----------



## Abi 2012

stalking for pad update ?? ! where is she lol!


----------



## anniecrock

Hey all - So long story short, I have had 3 chemical pregnancies in the last 5 months. I recently did the blood work for recurrent pregnancy losses and they found that I tested positive for the gene mutation heterozygous prothrombin. I have an appointment with a specialist tomorrow AM, but in the meantime, I've started doing a bit of research online because those words are SCARY! Seems like its a blood clotting disorder...anyone else have this and go on to have healthy babies?!?! Help!


----------



## heart tree

Stalking for Pad and thinking PINK! 

Kat, he is so delicious. Love the video! Your boobs will go down once you establish how much milk he needs. I remember feeling like a porn star at the beginning. So glad you get to go home!

Tuckie, Bay is gorgeous. I wasn't able to put Delilah down in the beginning. It was very difficult. She wasn't always on the boob, but would cry every time I put her down and wouldn't settle. It's a phase and though it feels never ending, I promise you, it gets easier.

Sara, I had to pump every 3 hours too. It's exhausting. I don't know how you are doing it without DH there. Did you get a swing yet?

Lee, good luck tomorrow!

Abi, you're still here? LOL! Time for that baby to make his entrance into the world!

Haven't been able to catch up properly. Sorry girls. You will all understand once you have your babes. It's so hard!

I've been a little under the weather and am trying my hardest not to let Delilah get it. We're traveling on Thursday for 3 weeks and I don't want a sick baby. Packing has become an olympic sport. It's the hardest thing I've done so far! So many things to remember to bring!


----------



## Abi 2012

so true heart! lol he better hurry up i want him here before x mas! lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Annie welcome, I have heard of that, I think it's treated with clexane and aspirin combined, you will have a successful pregnancy but you need the right treatment. It's good that they've found it before you get pregnant again :hugs: 

Heart how exciting where are you going?!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Im checking in for news on Pad's scan.

Ginny, Im sorry if it is the case that this pregnancy is not to be, it never gets any easier :hugs:

LilSuz,its nice to see a new recruit here, as others have said its a brilliant place to be for support and theres been so much success and positivity on here. This time last year I was so low and never thought I would have a baby and now I still cannot believe that my baby girl is here.

Kat, I watched the video link, how adoreable is Grey and your looking great too. Great news that he will be going home soon.
Emelia had jaudice aswell on day 3 it came. I was thinking to myself that she was looking a lovely tanned colour with rosy cheeks little did I know it was janudice. The midwife came in to do a home visit and took one look at her and told me to move her moses basket over to the window as natural daylight cures it and it was cleared within a week.
That sure if quick for your bleeding to have stopped, again everyone must be different but mines took 3-4 weeks to stop. On several occasions it did stop for a day only to restart again so be prepared that may happen.

Tuckie, they are great pics of bay, I love that Christmas stocking one aswell, she's like the best Christmas present ever I bet. I totally get what your saying that you'll do anything to get some sleep but I just wanted to mention about you sleeping with Bay in the bed with you. Im sure you will be well aware of the risks etc. and I know lots of people do it. But I work for my local social work department and last year there was a couple that had their 6 week old baby in the bed sleeping with them and it died from suffocation. The social workers were saying that they tell parents over and over again not to do it but people do and its such an awful thing to happen as your left with parents that will never forgive themselves.
Sorry, Im not meaning to preach but just saying that it can sadly happen.

I've often been holding Emelia and nursing her to sleep and I have felt myself drifting off and had to put her down, I think its the extra warmth we get from them too.
My health visitor was also telling me that by nursing Emelia to sleep Im making it harder for myself as your left with a baby that expects it all of teh time. She says its best to put her into her moses basket awake so that she is used to her surroundings. Because if I always nurse her to sleep and then put her down if she wakes up she's not going to know where she is and will cry.
Ive been doing that and sometimes she will cry and if I can see that theres nothing wrong (she dosent need changed or winded) then Ive just to let her cry for 5 mins or so and she actually does fall asleep. It dosent always work though and I will often have to lift her as its easier said than done to listen to a crying baby. 

Sara, thats a lovely picture of you and Eva. Sometimes its best to just get into your own routine and like you say not have your MIL around. My husband was off work for 3 weeks which was good but it was def. time for him to get back to work and I now have a routine of my own. I feed Emelia at about 8.30/9am and then she falls asleep again and I jump in the shower and get myself ready. I then catch up with my housework etc. for the 3 or 4 hours that she sleeps inbetween and go out shopping etc.
Its just a bit of a task and a half to get everything ready that I need to take with me now even when just jumping out for something, its not easy now with a baby.

Abi, MrsM and Fili, Im always checking for updates on you ladies now as its not long at all


----------



## Hollybush75

waiting on Pad's update


----------



## Abi 2012

pad- please hurry up the suspense is killing me! lol xxxxx


----------



## LeeC

Stalking for Pad.... again. Going to check FB.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

For you UK ladies moonpig are doing 50% off photo cards just now which I thought was great, I got 5 for £15 instead of £30. I wanted to get nice personalised ones with Emelia on them for grandparents etc.
Heres the picture I got on them
https://img803.imageshack.us/img803/8999/p1020991f.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Abi 2012

here are 3 39+1 week bump shots! i even did a bare belly shot for you all! just to give you something whilst waiting for pads update!!! :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







39+1 week bare beelly shot.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6









front view 39+1.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









side view 39+1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Justkeeptryin

The bumps looking good Abi, I dont think its sitting that high up either so hopefully he's dropped.

Lee, I meant to ask you is it Wednesday your going for your scan and them MOT clinic? 
Im going this Wednesday for a follow up I think its 11am.


----------



## filipenko32

Just did you ever get the lightning crotch feeling and need to pee in the night 100 times when Emela dropped?


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- lightening crutch defo worse when they drop! ouchie!!!


----------



## Welsh mtb

Waiting for news of padbrat.......!! xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Fili, I honestly dont think I ever got lightening crotch which you ladies mention. The only sign I got was my waters breaking and its unmistakable pink waters.
It makes sense thought that you would get pains low down in your cervix when the baby drops.


----------



## LilSluz

MM &#8211; Dammit, I had googled chamomile & got something that said they didn&#8217;t know one way or the other & one that said it was only medicinal chamomile that you had to worry about & tea has way, way less so an occasional chamomile is OK. Now I see the other sites (exactly my point of needing help &#8211; so thank you!). I just bought 6 frickin boxes&#8230; FFS, what tea can I drink then? Heard Roiboos (or something like that) & red raspberry leaf tea??? Grated fresh ginger root, lemon & honey in water? I have to have something after a 2-cup coffee habit :brat::hissy: :haha:

MrsM &#8211; OMG, I gagged when you told me your story &#8211; you poor thing! :shock: I did not know such a thing existed! :nope: I remember the last pregs my Dr said I could take Miralax (powdered stool softener), so I will just confirm. :thumbup: (hope its not another 3.5 wks!)

Rap :hi: great to see you too & looking fwd to PARL w/you! :hugs: It sounds like some talk therapy could be good for you. Also, anything spiritual would help with the blues, fears & general negativity &#8211; meditation, reiki & acupuncture come to mind, as well as relaxation yoga (you really do not exercise &#8211; at all!). Netflix therapy is great too, when you get into a really great TV series. I hope you feel better soon. :flower:

Annie &#8211; sorry I can&#8217;t help you but many of us have clotting disorders & are on baby aspirin, lovenox or heparin. Actually, I think ALL of us are on one of those things! GL :flower:

Just - :hi: & thank you for the welcome! I hope to be saying the same thing to another girl next year&#8230; Emelia is so cute &#8211; love the pic!

Abi &#8211; great bump! :happydance:

I FB&#8217;d Pad to tell her you guys were itching for her news so hopefully she&#8217;ll come on soon & update (as I&#8217;m not saying anything).

You know, I'm probably going to kick myself for coming on here at 5wks (I think), but something occurred to me. This is something "I didn't do before", so perhaps its a good thing. And I get to meet some wonderful ladies "who did it". And more importantly, your stories & babies are helping me to visualize myself having one & that is what I was specifically told to do - mantras & visualization techniques. I really hope this is it... I've been amazingly calm & its been an entire week since BFP - even during cramps (was constip/gas) & sharp pains (prob luteal cyst) & even a black clot that came out last Tues (from Crinone) when I could have freaked out. I just hope this zen attitude lasts. I'm doing all I can, so I feel good about that. :thumbup:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hoping all is good pad and you are just busy celebrating Hun!!!

Just - it's so true about the self settling. If babies are used to being rocked to sleep or falling asleep on you they will find that's the only way they can sleep. I put Alfie down for naps and bedtime when he is sleepy and he now drifts off himself. For the first few days he cried a bit, but it was more grizzling but I would only go in if he was properly crying. He likes to fall asleep to the sound of his cot mobile too! Tonight I put him down and we were eating dinner and watching him on the video monitor. He was chatting away to himself and trying to eat his fists and after about 10 mins he fell asleep!! They say self settling is the key to getting them to sleep through the night as if they wake up they can settle themselves through the night. Should get our 3 month pics tomoz so ill post a couple on here.

Abi, mrsm, fili so excited for our next batch of rainbows!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's so true Bumpy. I was lucky with Edie and got her to self settle - to be fair she has always liked her own bed anyway - at 7 weeks and its the best thing I ever did. She has always been happy in her own room, in her own bed, with her own company. Basically it's meant that from her being a few weeks old I have been able to relax myself on an evening. Even though she didn't actually sleep through the night until 6 months as she needed a night feed until she was established on solids, it made life easier. I just hope I can establish a similar routine with this one. 
Abi, bump is looking good lady! I think mine has dropped a bit too - aren't these second babies a pain with their not engaging!!
Just, that card is gorgeous. What a lovely idea. I never got lightening crotch with Edie but this time it's been taking my breath away from early second tri!


----------



## bumpyplease

Abi you are looking great!!!

Just that is the cutest picture!! Love it!

Mrsm we were the same - guidelines are to keep them in with you for six months but Alfie didn't like the Moses basket that much as he likes more space and likes to starfish!! So we put him in his own room at 10 weeks and he sleeps much better. He started his daytime naps in there a few weeks prior so was used to his cot. I agree its nice to have our evenings back!! He goes down at 7 and then we wake him for a feed when we go to bed 10/11ish. He still wants a quick feed at 3.00am but because of his reflux he's still only on 4.5/5oz bottles so I don't think he will sleep through until he can handle larger feeds in the day. 

Off to bed in a mo so will stalk for an update from pad at 3am!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Edie was in with us until she outgrew her Moses basket at 4 months, then she went in her own room. But she was going up there at 7, on her own until we went up at whatever time. It was a lot later when I got her going upstairs for naps though, think she was almost 1. 
Hope all went well with Pad and she updates us tomorrow.


----------



## daviess3

Pad??????? Is it a girl??? I think pink! Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

12:19 am up for toilet!! pad where is you update i do hope everythings ok??


----------



## MightyMom

We co-bedded until DD was 6 months. I purchased a book about Cosleeping and how to do it safely and what the cardinal no-nos are. DD did not sleep through the night until 9 months anyway, so it was just easier to not have to walk into the next room to feed her and put her down again. We BFed exclusively so she fed more often too.

Pad...still waiting for your update!


----------



## Abi 2012

still stalking as i cant sleep, im contracting again! probs another falsse alarm.. but still cant sleep! lol we will see!


----------



## Abi 2012

update- there strong taking my breathe away coming 2-3 mins apart! also has a little bit of watery pink fluid not sure if this is waters? not alot just a tiny bit when i wipe! or maybe part of mucus plug? any ideas guys??


----------



## pink80

Sounds like it could be the start of your waters Abi - mine started leaking a bit and then an hour later they went fully in the 'big gush'. Hope this is it :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

maybe this is actually happening this time then! the pain is terrible! i cannot lay down at all make the pain worse! feel like i need the toilet every 5 minutes but can barely go! ouch!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Sounds like this idit abi good luck sweetie!!!

Pad hope all is ok?

Xxx


----------



## Embo78

Stalking for pad updates. Hope all is well pad x


----------



## KatM

Hi Everyone,
Grey and I are finally home. Today has been a dream day. DH and I LOVE NOT being interrupted for tests, blood pressure, pricks, temps, etc all day long. Grey has fed and slept all day with play time. The only time he fussed was when I washed his hair for the 1st time. DH and I even did Hip Hip Abs together and ate a proper dinner... Yes, I am fully recovered and exercising again... though as Just said I am still having mild bleeding that a pantyliner can cover.

Abi,
OMG! Hope this is it hon. Great bump!

Pad,
Everyone has been waiting all day.

Heart,
My boobs are at porn star proportions. I hope traveling goes smooth and easy. I know you have been planning for this for a long time and want it to be super enjoyable.

Just,
Happy that your baby had sunshine cure her jaundice and never had to be in an incubator in baby hell.
Co-sleeping is VERY popular around here and very encouraged. We are using a co-sleeper until the baby can roll over, so Grey does not sleep in the bed but right next to it... I am afraid to toll over on him. However, many friends fully co-sleep with no issues at all. Some say it helps reduce SIDS and regulates the baby's breathing.

Fili,
I had lightening crotch. It hurts and I would sometimes double over. It did get worse and worse and would radiate down my groin.

Hi MrsMigg, Mighty, Tuckie and everyone else.


----------



## Abi 2012

bloody show! thats what the pink was i just had big blob of bloody mucus, gonna head to hospital soon as there coming strong and close now so hopefully he will be here very soon!


----------



## tuckie27

Stalked for Pad updates off & on all day...where are ya hun?!? 

Kat- can't believe you're exercising already!!!! LOL Yay for being home :)

Abi- Woo Hoo! This is it! Keep us updated please :)


----------



## heart tree

Yay Abi! Go Girl. Next rainbow baby on the way!

Pad, thinking of you. Hope all is well.

Kat, so glad you are home. It's amazing to have your little one all to yourself, isn't it? I didn't bleed much either, which is why I sent you so many pads! LOL! Glad you are up and about and feeling good. I was surprised at how quickly I bounced back. Who knew you could push something so big out of your vagina and heal up in a few days.

Lee, good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Abi 2012

im back from the hospital 2cm dilated noah is back to back its definately the beginning of labour but because he is back to back its very painful and could take longer :( so hopefully in the next 24 hours i should have my baby in my arms but who knows ... will keep you informed x


----------



## heart tree

Off to bed now Abi. Hope it doesn't take long and isn't too painful. Will be stalking when I wake up. Good luck!


----------



## Hollybush75

Good luck Abi


----------



## tuckie27

Thinking of you Abi. Hope it isn't too much longer til you're holding little Noah!

Baylyn is actually sleeping in her bassinet right now & I haven't had to hold her or BF her or a whole hour now! :happydance: Don't want to get my hopes up...but fX that the 'growth spurt', or whatever was making her so fussy, is over for a bit!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Excited for you Abi! Sorry to hear he is back to back, hope that doesn't make things too difficult for you. Keep us posted when you can, hope you progress quickly. 
Kat! Welcome home!


----------



## dextersmum

kat - so glad you are all home and well. I love the photo of you and Gray he looks adorable and all that lovely black hair is gorgeous

Pad - are you ok?? we are all waiting for an update on your scan and are excited to hear your news

Lee - good luck with your scan hope it goes well

Abi - I hope you are in hospital either giving birth or getting cuddles or your new born baby

Lil - I drink hot water with a slice of raw ginger in which I like. I thought raspberry leaf tea was good for bringing on labour so not sure about drinking it until closer to 40 weeks but I might be wrong??

AFM - I am enjoying being in my 2nd trimester and hope to get some energy back soon lol my boobs are huge and sore and my lower back is also sore and I am also still wretching on occasion but it is all worth it. Can't wait to start telling people after I have told my family on christmas day


----------



## filipenko32

Love the photo of you both Kat and I'm so glad that you've got some peace from hospital tests etc and time alone with your family :cloud9: 

Ohh Abi good luck keep us posted!

Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad where are you :hissy: :brat: :haha: 

Dexters mum :hi: sorry about your sore boobs - mine have only just started to be sore for the first time ever in my life! 

I am mighty fed up of this 24/7 heartburn now it's getting me down :-( got lots to do today and feel so tired from being kept up with heartburn - i'm being prepared but lack of sleep sucks! :haha: Also if your fundal height always measures a week ahead does that mean baby comes early?


----------



## Abi 2012

i had a bath whilst falling asleep between 8-9 contractions were still coming but werent nearly as painful.. when i got out they were strong again but not quite so frequent about 5 mins apart still about that now managed to get maybe 2 hours sleep through sheer exhaustion im gonna take a slow walk to sainsburys later with matt and then go to town and get my camera try get them coming a bit faster ... they really hurt still but i think walking might help speed it up a little or else this baby is gonna have me in pain longer i have had 2 hours sleep since 6 yesterday morning so dunno how much more sleep deprivation i can take so anything to speed up the process coz im shattered already! but i defo think he is on his way at least its just how long it takes now! :(


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Kat, great news that your back home and settling into a routine with your little family. I was desperate to get home and back to my home comforts. As Heart said its amazing how quickly your body recovers after giving birth naturally. I felt great afterwards and up and about too.
Yeah the jaundice cleared up quickly by iteself which I was glad about because I know on occasions that babies often have to go back into hospital to go under the heatlamp thing.

Abi, surely this is really it this time. This baby is really testing you. It definetely sounds like it with the pink waters and mucous plug coming away and strong contractions. I hope things pick up quickly for you.

Bumpy and MrsM, Im glad you's posted about when your babies went into their own room as Ive been wondering about that. I too was told that its recommended that the baby sleeps in the room with us for 6 months but there is no way that Emelia will fit in her moses basket that long. When fully stretched out now shes not far from the top. I know that people often then buy another middle sized cot to have in the room with them still but Im thinking that she will go into her own big cot in her room straight away with the doors open etc. 

Still no news from pad, I hope everythings ok. We're all in suspense.


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking about pad lots hope all is ok honey?

Kat so pleased you are home with your stunning little man!! He's so gorg!!! Alfie had jaundice and was in an incubator for 11 days....not nice, I feel your pain.

Good luck abi sounds like its definitely it!!!

Fili mrsm any signs?

Just - Alfie's room is next to ours and he has a video monitor so I can keep an eye on him. I honestly think he (and we) have a better nights sleep! There is no way he would have lasted 6 months and he is a premmie!!!! Think Davies put Lexi in her own room quite early on too and found it worked well.


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee is your scan today? Or is it tomorrow?
Good luck Hun you are gonna love it!!! I'm going with a boy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Still no word from Pad? Hope she is ok. 
Fili, no it's no indication at all that baby will come early (although they still might). It doesn't even mean that they will still be measuring ahead at the next midwife visit, I think it's more a guide than an exact science. I was measuring ahead at 28 weeks but by my next appointment was correct for dates. I think it's more to check that baby isn't more than a couple of centimetres either way as this can indicate problems. 
And no, no sign here. I'm about to start imbibing raspberry leaf tea and and bathing in clary sage oil. Had a bit of a walk this morning. It's going to be a good two weeks before I see any action I predict.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi bumps I only have lightning crotch, need to pee & bm all the time, loads of discharge (sorry) and I do feel a bit periody down there... If I get full blown period pain I will freak out no matter what stage i am :wacko: Also my nesting mode is out of hand now :nope: but I am sitting down to do everything. I'm glad to read your baby cam is working well for you as Josh has just bought one for us using a groupon deal! Any more Alfie pics!!?? Are you feeling ok hun?


----------



## Raptasaur

Abi hope it's all going on for you. Back to back is awful and can be much longer so I'm hoping Noah manages to turn for you as he descends. My DD was perfectly positioned in the run up and went B2B during labour. I won't tell you how long it lasted!!!! We're all cheering you on and looking forward to seeing Noah when he gets here.

Pad thinking of you and hoping it's your internet connection keeping you from updating us xx

Lee so excited to hear all about your scan too. 

Lil I didn't know about camomile tea either. I drank loads in my pg with my DD blissfully unaware....I think someone on here or RMC thread mentioned sprouts as a no no. Does anyone else know why??? It's Christmas - we can't do without our brussel sprouts!! Thanks for your advice about relaxation. I might treat myself to a massage or some reflexology over the hols. Just a bit paranoid about doing anything to my body really, or is that parlanoid :dohh:. I also contacted a local consellor so will give that a go too. This baby has tried so hard I think he/she deserves some happy drugs while they growing. Funnily enough I feel much better today, happier, more energised. Bloody hormones!! So glad all is well with you and you are rocking the PMA xx

Mrs M so sorry I forgot to say - GORGEOUS!! The photos of you and Edie are just lovely. You may have inspired me....

Kat hooray for being home and relaxed and happy. Hospitals do a great job but they are not fun to be in for any length of time. I hated it and I was only in for one night after my DD was born. Enjoy these early days because they really do fly by xx

Fili sorry you are suffering with HB. Hope you Get some relief soon. It should at least ease off when the baby drops.

Dextersmum glad you are feeling great in the second tri. My boobs are way less sore but still feeling sick. Good luck with the announcements!

Ladies asking about when you moved your baby into their own room, you will laugh at this but our DD was in with us until she was two!! I BF until she was one and then we just kept making excuses to keep her there. The noises never bothered me and waking up to that lovely little face was a pleasure every day. It was me in the end that pushed it. If it had been left to my DH she would still be there!! We never coslept per se, but I often fell asleep with her in the bed with me when BFing and it did give me a horrible shock a couple of times when I woke up to find her under the quilt. You are so tired when they are very little and they cannot move anything off their faces themselves so I am a bit wary of fully cosleeping when they are tiny. 

Hello to everyone else, Cgav, Mightymom, MrsKG, Emz, Beautiful D, all the MARLS and anyone I have missed :thumbup:.

I am feeling my little splodge all the time now. Just waiting for a really big kick now!! I love the feeling of him/her waking up and squirming around.


----------



## MightyMom

For teas, yes raspberry leaf tea causes uterine contractions so that is a no-no until third tri. I drink hot water and lemon myself, but it's no substitute for coffee. :)

For sprouts, it's not brussels sprouts that are a problem. It's bean sprouts, alfalfa sprouts, broccoli sprouts and other sprouts from seed. It's because you can't wash the bacteria away.

Abi, I'm so excited!! Will be stalking all day for updates. Here we call it "sunnyside up" never heard "back to back" before, I had to look it up! I hope that you get some progress.


----------



## Abi 2012

not much to upate- still much the same as last time i wrote... they have defo got stronger and more painful but still only4-5 mins apart.. im shattered not slept in over 24 hours now apart from a small nap.. but there too strong now to even lay down... hope its not gonnaa be too much longer as im really feeling it right now! 

stalking for pad update too hope she is ok im starting to worry now!


----------



## LeeC

Abi, do you think Noah is ready to make his debut now? Good luck x

Quick update: All went well at scan. It was our specialist that did this one and he was happy with everything, he even gave us a pic, which apparently he doesn't normally do. Booked back in at week 24.

I think Pad is coming on tonight.


----------



## Hollybush75

So pleased all is well with baby Lee x


----------



## cgav1424

Abi - yay! So glad Noah's FINALLY decided to make his appearance! I'm sorry he's sunny side up/back to back (lol Mighty... I had to look it up too), but most babies turn while descending! Good luck... I'll be thinking of you!

Pad - seriously?!?! Update on Princess Pickle please!!!

MrsM - did I mention how gorgeous your pictures are? I love the bump and I love Edie with the bump. I don't think my bump will be pretty come 36 weeks, but it's my last one so maybe...

Rap - we had our little ones in with us for a long while too. I loved falling asleep with them and waking up with them. The only time they went in their cribs were when hubs and I wanted to dtd! Haha!

Kat - so glad you're home! And I can't believe you've done a work out already! I, too, noticed how gigantic your tatas were looking!

Fili - sorry about the heartburn. :( Hope you find some relief soon!

Dexters - glad you're feeling better in second tri! So exciting to make the announcement at Christmas!

Lee - over the moon that the scan went well, hon! Post the picture when you can please then we can have a proper guess at gender. :)

Afm, nothing much going on here. I did have a scary moment yesterday when hubs and I came back from our run. We only went 2 miles and I walked for a bit every 5 minutes, but we got stopped by our neighbor for a chat and after a few minutes, I started to black out. The world got fuzzy and dark, my vision got blurry, my ears started ringing and I got nauseous. It was terrifying! We said our goodbyes and I walked into our garage and immediately sat down with my head between my legs and felt better. Of course, DH consulted Dr. Google and it said that I was probably suffering from low blood pressure and the blood was pooling in my legs since I was just standing there. I'll consult with my real doctor tomorrow, but of course now I'm scared to workout for fear of it happening again! I then found baby on doppler and felt comforted. 

Hello to all you wonderful ladies I may have missed! So many rainbow babies coming!!!


----------



## Mrskg

good luck abi hope you dont have too long now x

great news lee x

pad how can you keep us all hanging on like this lol x

welcome home kat x


----------



## LeeC

Latest scan pic at 20 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous Lee :cloud9:


----------



## heart tree

Lee that is one beauty of a baby! So happy for you!

Abi, any news? 

Pad? Still thinking about you...

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Embo78

Lee.... No words..... :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Lee, congrats on a lovely scan! 
Abi, seriously you have my sympathy. You must be exhausted. Are there any plans to move you on if things don't progress soon?
Afm an uneventful midwife appointment. Measuring fine for dates, approx 2/5 engaged, nothing more to tell. She has booked my next appointment for jan 3rd - I'll be 40+4 by then!! I thought they would see me next week with me being so close. I know it's Christmas week but the community midwives must be working some days surely? Anyway I'm predicting 3rd Jan will be THE day.


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks guys for your support im so tired right now :( still contracting strong if it continues for too much longer i will ask to be checked again just to see how im progressing! but for now im just gonna wait it out!


----------



## heart tree

Abi you are doing great honey. who is with you right now?

Mrs M I hope Jan 3 is the day! If babes comes early I'm quite sure someone will be working to help you out!


----------



## dextersmum

Abi you are doing great and fingers crossed Noah makes an appearance tonight or you manage to get 40 winks

Lee glad your scan went well your little baby looks so cute I am still thinking boy to??

I am waiting for my roast dinner to cook but I really don't feel like it now. Has anybody else gone of certain foods??


----------



## Abi 2012

my partner is with me :) he is looking after me well josh has gone to his dads till we know whats going on as dont want him to see me contracting! x

lee- love the scan hun bubs is cooking very nicely indeed eh! xx 

pad- where are you sweetie everyone is worried xx


----------



## Bravemom

Lee your scan pic is wonderful . Am so happy for you :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Here is a 38+2 bump pic while we are waiting for Pad. It's dropped but still high. Getting puffed out and uncomfortable now. 
Hope you get some rest Abi.
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8EC5EC40-1B89-45C8-A2B2-CF72B0DC5BAA-9411-00000B60FD9152D0.jpg


----------



## padbrat

Oooo guys I am so sorry for keeping you all waiting... we went to a friends for a coffee and ended up having dinner and a late night!

Everything seems perfect... heart, stomach, kidneys, lips, spine... and they measured the head, thigh and stomach and baby is measuring a week ahead... sonographer said baby had inherited Hubby's long legs!

The biggest shock of all... and I am still in shock is... we are having a boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Undeniably 100% boy!! Princess Pickle is Prince Pickle! Cons said he thinks baby inherited my normal X and hence he has survived... he said if baby had my bad X and even if I was on steroids I still would have m/c... would you believe it? Completely blown all of our plans for names... clothes from friends who have had boys.. just... in shock lol.

Piccy of my boy!

Just a quick one as brain blown.. will catch up with all of you lovely ladies properly soon! xxxxxxxxx

Tuckie... Bay is beautiful xxx

Mighty.... you were right chick x

Abi all the best chick! Come on Noah!

Kat.... gorgeous .. as ever... your Grey is just lovely xx

Lee..am made up for you... I feel it is time to change my siggy in honour of our great scans xx
 



Attached Files:







20w 1d.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Pad!!! I just had a sneaky feeling this might have happened. 
But huge massive congrats!! All that matters is he is perfect and he is!! You must be over the frigging moon and I'm overjoyed for you. Awesome news Hun.


----------



## daviess3

Pad congrats Hun fab news so pleased for you an lee, haven't had time to read everyone's but looking at scan pics I would say you an lee are having different as skull shapes so different! Lee urs looks similar to lexi x

So pleased for you both xxxx

Hi everyone not being rude hope ur all good but got a tired bubba on my shoulder who's off to land of nod!! X


----------



## filipenko32

That's wonderful Pad!!! :yipee: Well you know if Me-mo ends up being Miss Me-mo I have some boy's clothes for you lol! So glad all is well!!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- now looks like a girl :)

Kat- gorgeous pic

Stalking for pad

Abi- sounds like a rollercoaster! Hope u r feeling good now

Haven't read back or much, I'm at work. 

My babies are 6 months tomorrow.


----------



## hopeful23456

Omg pad! Awesome !!!! Congrats!


----------



## cazi77

Congrats Pad and Lee on your great scans.

Good luck Abi hope Noah doen't take too long.

AFM Freya is doing great she is 11 weeks and weighs 10lb 14oz so pleased with her weight gain. I am still reading but a certain little lady keeps me busy xx


----------



## filipenko32

That's a wonderful scan pic Lee! :cloud9: I'm not surprised you're in love xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahh congrats Pad so happy for you! I was a bit nervous about having a boy as I only knew what to do with girls (!!) but little boys are awesome!!!!!

I am so so so happy for you and lee....good things happen to good people, you just had to wait a little longer!!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Yay Pad, congrats! I knew it. ;) Sometime around 12 weeks for you I stopped putting the "Think Pink for Padbrat" on my siggy and I just knew it was a boy. Weird, can't explain it. I'm so excited for you!! All this must have really blown your mind. Can't wait for PRINCE Pickle to make his next appearance!

Lee, lovely scan pic hun!! I'm still thinking it's a boy for you as well. You and Pad are preggy twinnies afterall, it would be funny. :)

MrsMig, love the bump pic! I wish my bump looked so nice ever! With DD even at 39 weeks it just kind of looked fat and not a prounounced pretty bump.


----------



## bumpyplease

Keep going Abi you are doing great!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Ah Pad how brilliant. A lovely healthy little boy. Beautiful scan pic. Many many congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Raptasaur

Lee gorgeous baby! Congratulations on a great scan. :cloud9:. Have you felt any kicks yet?

Pad that is awesome news. Must be strange having got used to thinking girl. You still have plenty of time to find a name and now you know who you're shopping for. Delighted for you!! :cloud9:

Abi hoping to wake up to news on Noah's safe arrival. Good luck!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Pad!!! Best news I've heard all day. Congrats!


----------



## Raptasaur

MightyMom said:


> For teas, yes raspberry leaf tea causes uterine contractions so that is a no-no until third tri. I drink hot water and lemon myself, but it's no substitute for coffee. :)
> 
> For sprouts, it's not brussels sprouts that are a problem. It's bean sprouts, alfalfa sprouts, broccoli sprouts and other sprouts from seed. It's because you can't wash the bacteria away.
> 
> Abi, I'm so excited!! Will be stalking all day for updates. Here we call it "sunnyside up" never heard "back to back" before, I had to look it up! I hope that you get some progress.

Thanks Mighty! So relieved it wasn't brussel sprouts because I love them!! There have been quite a few scares with beansprouts in Europe so I avoid those anyway.


----------



## fitzy79

Fantastic news Pad and Lee...delighted for you both! 

Abi, really hope Noah makes an appearance soon. Back to back labour sounds awful...am a bit concerned that will be the case for me as its common with anterior placenta...baby apparently likes to face placenta which is why it happens! 

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well!


----------



## Welsh mtb

Wow Congratulations Padbrat!!!...your baby truly is a miracle. its wonderful news xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Congratulations Pad cant believe its a boy how bizarre but such good news xx


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Pad!!! Wow, a boy!?! :blue:

Lee- Congrats on your scan too :) Staying yellow I presume?

Abi- Good luck hun! Sorry about the back contractions :/ I had those and they really hurt! I called them backtractions!


----------



## LilSluz

Abi &#8211; ohhhh how exciting!!! :dance: Good luck hun!! :flower:

Dexters &#8211; Thanks for the advice, re: ginger root! I would also think it is ok to use lemon juice & honey &#8211; in various combinations?. I was trying to do the &#8220;good wholesome&#8221; thing & not use my anxiety meds (which are Class B & only when I really need it), but sounds like the good & wholesome are worse.:nope::shrug: That&#8217;s what is frustrating me a bit. Not complaining at all, just confused as things don&#8217;t make much sense&#8230; like learning Chinese or something lol. And I&#8217;m getting mad at myself for &#8220;being so stupid&#8221;.:dohh: Hope you get some +++energy ~~~ soon & GL telling your family &#8211; how exciting!!! It will be a great Xmas present for all of you to celebrate. :happydance: :cloud9:

Rap &#8211; You&#8217;re not being parlanoid, massage & reflexology are a definite no-no unless you go to someone who is actually licensed in prenatal massage or reflexology.:nope: Certain trigger points can cause uterine contractions. Try acupuncture, reiki, meditation or guided meditation CD&#8217;s if you can&#8217;t find a prenatal massage/reflexologist. Actually there&#8217;s lots of great relaxation/zen/spa music & guided meditations on YouTube, as well. I also use lavender oil on my wrists (breathing in for relaxation), but only the kind which is 100% natural & diluted with oil which is safe to put on skin. :thumbup: Glad you are feeling better, but probs good to have something you can do for &#8220;good energy&#8221; & relaxation to fall back on. :dohh: I finally figured out what MARLs were!

Lee &#8211; :happydance: that all was good! Beautiful scan pic! :cloud9: Looks like he is blowing bubbles!

Cgav &#8211; yes, those are classic low blood pressure signs &#8211; I get them all the time. Drink, drink, drink lots & lots of water! And eat salty foods. You are dehydrating. I have gone completely blind on several occasions from the spots &#8211; for like a full minute+ and couldn&#8217;t breath very well, heart beating strangely, things seemed to slowwww dowwwwn & get really weird, so be really careful w/that.:nope: I had to reach out for a wall, etc so I didn&#8217;t fall &#8211; I would hate for that to happen to you preggers, so maybe slow it down & power-walk 1 mi. 3x/wk instead??? :flower:

Pad &#8211; I congratulated you on FB & we are both in shock, but I had no icons there (I felt naked :blush:), so :happydance::yipee::wohoo: on BOY Padbrat! :blue::blue::blue: And your pic is beautiful!!! :cloud9: (he behaved himself this time!) :thumbup:?:hugs:

Awww, such beautiful scan pics & babies :cry: (happy tears) So happy for you ladies! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Pad, a little boy xx


----------



## Abi 2012

Just quick update baby Noah was born at 10:04 this evening weighing 8 lb 1 oz we are both doing well :) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Wow Abi!! :yipee: that is wonderful news!!!! Omg I love this thread! Congratulations Hun!!! Xxx


----------



## KatM

Abi,
Yay!!!! Can't wait to see a pic.

Dexters,
Have fun telling your family.

Pad,
Team Blue!!!
Congrats Hon. I am so happy for you.

Bumpy,
I can't believe Alfie was in the incubator for 11 days. Could he tolerate it? Grey went absolutely crazy. He likes to look at everything and the blind fold made him unconsolable. 

Heart,
Thanks for all the pads. I guess we both don't need them. I might use them as liners in Grey's Gpants if they fit.

Rap,
Massage sound great. DH gave me one nightly and it helped a lot.
Yay for feeling the baby all the time.

Lee,
Great scan photo. So happy for you.

Cgav,
How are you doing now with the changing of your body?
I love working out. I feel great. I am shocked that I have no real body issues left after over a decade of eating disorder. It helps that DH thinks super skinny girls look yucky.
Low blood pressure will make you pass out. Same with low blood sugar. Hope you get answers and glad it was all okay.

MrsMigg,
I am shocked at how little your MW has seen you your entire pregnancy. In the states they see you every other day at 40 weeks.

Tuckie,
Yay for getting a whole hour to yourself. Yikes, that sounds absolutely exhausting. I think Grey is feeding like a crazy monkey, but nothing compared to Bay.

AFM,
Easily typing with Grey sound asleep in his Ergo carrier. We took our first family photo today at 6.5 days of age.


----------



## melfy77

Hello girls:flower:

I feel really bad for not coming here more often:blush: But i like it when I see lots of good news:happydance:

Abi: Congrats!!!! :yipee: we want pictures!!!!!

Pad: A boy?!?! Well he is truly a fighter!!! Congrats:thumbup:

Pad and Lee: glad everything went well!!

Cgav: Sounds like low blood pressure. I had it a lot in my second trimester. It sucks. But it does get better.

I'm exhausted, only 3 days left until I'm done with that job!!! Can't wait. Had an appointment today. I'm really happy because DH was able to make it. Our little girl is doing great! And she's now head first:happydance: I've put on 14 pounds so far, so my 20 pounds goal is totally possible. The nursery is done and looks amazing, and we're getting the car seat really soon, so we'll pretty much be ready:thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Abi xx


----------



## Mrskg

Pad wow that was worth the wait lol x massive shocked congrats xxx

Abi :happydance: massive congrats on the birth of Noah :cloud9:

Kat love your family pic?

Hopeful wow 6 months already :wacko:

So is back labour worse? All my labours have been in my back so nothing to compare it too x


----------



## Embo78

Wow pad. I'm so shocked. You're having a little boy :) :) :)


----------



## Abi 2012

I can't figure out how to upload pics through my phone if u want to add me on fb [email protected]


----------



## Mrskg

I tried to abi bit can't do it with email add?? X


----------



## Abi 2012

Abi walker


----------



## Mrskg

Lol guessing your not GB hockey player :rofl: there's loads x ill pm you x


----------



## Abi 2012

Got an idea I'll pm u my number and u text me I'll send u some pics to upload xx.


----------



## Mrskg

Ah I just got this x I can't upload from my phone :wacko: (upgrading in jan) can you email me from your phone x only thing is I'm on iPad so wouldn't be able to do it till morn x


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Abi!! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats abi!!! And welcome Noah!!!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Abi! :happydance:

Kat- lovely family photo :)


----------



## Abi 2012

I'm now up on postnatal ward we are both doing really well and he latched very well for his feed :) hopefully I'll be discharged tomorrow If me and Noah don't take any changes for the worse loving holding my little rainbow :) xxx

Pad so happy for u honey wow u must be over the moon :) love the piccy :) xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

Baby Noah hours old!

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/949D3F30-057B-44FD-A48F-FFF5DE561C54-2808-00000A00197FACE2.jpg[/IMG]

Baby Noah and daddy 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/D5E99CE8-1335-4448-9104-BEC8DE74CF22-2808-00000A0008E6C80C.jpg[/IMG]

Baby Noah mummy and daddy first feed 

[IMG]https://i1248.photobucket.com/albums/hh493/Abi1988/ABE3B768-20C0-4C83-8C40-083E122DFDE9-2958-00000A27FEF7495A.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## tuckie27

Abi- Aww :) Yay! He's sooo cute! :cloud9:
Well done! Welcome to team MARL!


----------



## heart tree

Oh Abi, he's gorgeous! You look AMAZING for having just given birth! Wow! Many congrats to you and your family. Looking forward to reading your birth story.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh wow! He came quite quickly once he decided to come didnt he? I'm so pleased for you Abi! Welcome to the world Noah! He is beautiful!
Kat I love your family photo! 
Still reeling from Pads news! 
Well, unless Me-mo puts in an early appearance, me next!!! Eek!!!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats abi :) :) :) He's so gorgeous :) :) :)


----------



## Abi 2012

Quick birth story!
Well as most of you know I had been having regular contraction and had a show the early hours yesterday morning I had been contracting for 16 hours it was awful not sleeping eating being able to do anything anyway at 8 Josh went to his dads just after he left I went to the toilet and saw blood when I wiped... So ofcourse I text mum she is a baby expert lol ( mother of 6) she said it can be a sign of quick dilation ... And that I should go straight to hospital so we rang matts mum to come get us it was almost 8:45 when she arrived ringing the hospital in the car I'm telling the midwife about the bleeding and all of a sudden pop! 9pm my waters broke the mIdwife told me to come straight in I get to hosital 5-10 past 9 I'm 5 cm few contractions bout 20 past 9 I'm 7 cm and the start moving me to the delivery suite get the she checks me I'm 9 cm and needing to push with in minutes he was out but his hand was on his head so that slowed it down a tiny bit as I had to push gently so not to tear. So my labour from water breaking was 1 hour 4 mins lol very quick I won't say it wa not painful it was more painful then Joshs labour and birth But I have my beautiful boy now :) soooo happy xxx.


----------



## Raptasaur

Congratulations Abi so happy for you. He's a sweetheart. Well done you!! Hope you get some rest and get home quickly. The best Christmas present ever! xx

Kat gorgeous photo of the three of you. His jaundice will clear up in no time with all that sunshine!

Wow Mrs Migs are you next?


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhh congrats Abi he's beautiful!!! It did all happen fast when it finally got going didn't it!! Another beautiful rainbow baby is born!!!!

Kat that family pic is gorg - such a cute family!!! Impressed that you have the energy to exercise alteady!!!! Alfie was in incubator more because of his size and early appearance. He only had to have the blindfolded treatment for jaundice for one day thankfully!! Dressing your baby and changing his nappy when you only have two holes to place your hands and he is covered in tubes and wires is a tough task though!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Also wanted to say how impressed I am that you are on here updating so quickly abi....you are clearly a pro!!

Tried to add you on fb but loads of Abi walkers!!


----------



## Bravemom

PAd ,such wonderful exciting news :happydance::happydance:I'm so Happy for you ,don't post much but I'm stalking you all and praying for your forever babies :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

This thread is such a lovely thread with all the beautiful rainbow babies and new family photos!! :cloud9: makes me :cry: 

Abi you did so well!! You are giving me even more confidence in a natural birth! 

Mrs mig you're next over the rainbow! :cloud9: I don't think Me-mo will come that early. I definitely feel like things are happening though, you know like periody at times without the pain and shooting pains come thick and fast and feel like i need to bm and wee all the time (tmi) I read these are signs of your body preparing but it could go on for ever. Midwife and doc yesterday think i have a big baby :wacko: so don't want me-mo to be too much of a chubster for pushing him out!! 

I get my urine tract infection results today, i'll be shocked if i have anything as i have no symptoms


----------



## Abi 2012

Fili every labour is different Noah was really quick and very painful joshs was longer and not so painful but seriously you forget the pain as soon as there in your arms thanks so much for all your kind words I'm waiting to be discharged as we speak xx


----------



## pink80

Abi - congratulations, so pleased for you :happydance:

Fili - I would recommend trying a natural birth, I'm really struggling with my recovery from the c section xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Was feeling rubbish this morning. Mild but very frequent braxton hicks, and at the toddler group Christmas party I couldn't stand up without feeling dizzy and wanting to pass out. I was really hot as well. Feeling a bit better now.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs mig i am feeling rubbish too and so exhausted. Are your boobs tender / sore?

Oh and I don't have any infection :yipee:


----------



## padbrat

Aww Abi Noah is gorgeous.. and you look amazing chick!!

Talking of looking great... Bumpy what lovely piccies!

As with the ever lovely Kat and Grey... is nice to see Hubby too!

MrsM hope you are feeling OK now xx

Raps guess who came over and see me after my scan? Karen! She was over the moon... I swear I saw tears!

Thank you ladies... I am overwhelmed by all your good wishes ... I am still completely in shock! Mighty are you psychic? LOL x

Fili they are telling me Pickle is measuring ahead too... 21 week measurements for thigh, head and stomach. They are saying he is a big baby too... in a way I am pleased as I am hoping that means he is healthy... but on the other side I am thinking... Oooo nooo.. he has to come out of me!

Lee... I am totally impatient to find out what team you are on!!!

Just... well... thank you all for rooting for me... and him... you don't know what it means xxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Abi- love the pics, what a gorgeous little boy and you all look so relaxed and happy!

Bumpy- beautiful pics! 

Fili- glad u don't have an infection :hugs: hope u feel better

Haven't read too much but try and stalk when pumping. The babies r 6 months today and have their shots this afternoon (or jabs I think u say)? 

Cheering everyone on and Mrsm - I think I saw a pretty bump pic of you too? Sounds like you are next too, will be stalking!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I still regularly stalk and just had to post a few personals as there's so much good news happening in here :happydance:.


Pad and Lee, on :cloud9: for you both! Your scan pics are both gorgeous and Pad what wonderful news about your boy:happydance:. These truly are both your rainbow babies :hugs:


Abi, many congratulations on the arrival of Noah:flower:. He's gorgeous, and yeah go you with all the updating. I dont think that would be on my mind at the time.


Kat, congratulations as well, Grey is beautiful and your family pic brought a tear of joy to my eyes.



It so lovely to see Mrs Miggins, MrsKG, Fili, Bumpy, Dexters, Lils, Lee, Pad and others that I have got to know on the RMC thread progressing well in here. It makes my heart sing :cloud9:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wow, lots of reading back to do...

Abi, congratulations Noah is absolutely beautiful, your looking great yourself aswell! I love reading everyones birh stories, everyone really does have different experiences.

Pad, that is fantastic news that all is well and your having a boy, that is sooo good that he is healthy!

Lee, brilliant news aswell that all is well with the baby, I think your having a boy going by the skull shape (purely a guess as always)

Bumpy, your pictures are really lovely thats a nice idea to have them done.

Kat, its lovely to see your profile pic changed now to your lovely little family.

AFM, I had my final appointment with my consultant today and I was asked whether Id had a period yet. When I said no he said "so your breast feeding then" and I said I wasnt and asked should I have had it by now then. He said that a lot of ladies that arent breast feeding get it 3 weeks after birth but it can take upto 3 months so Im not going to worry. Can anyone who's not breast feeding tell me when they got a period? it would be helpful to know.

Also we had teh final meeting with the health visitor yesterday as she feels we are doing well. Had to do the standard post natal depression questionaire and only scored 6 out of 30 thankfully so all is well.
Emelia also got weighed and is now 9lbs 2oz, she's a big healthy girl with a great appetite I have to say. She's been sleeping well throughout the nights now for 5 hours at a time which makes a huge difference.


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats on the arrival of Baby Noah Abi...so delighted for you!


----------



## dextersmum

bumpy - alfie is adorable 

Abi - congratulations Noah is gorgeous and sounds like he arrived quickly eventually lol

Kat - that is a lovely family photo of the 3 of you

Pad - congratulations on your scan and the shock of finding out you are having a boy


----------



## LilSluz

Abi - :wohoo::yipee::happydance::dance: Congratulations to you, Noah & DH!!!!! WOW, you made it sound like it was just like going to the bathroom or something?!?! I was shocked to see you had posted so quickly after coming home yesterday & saying he was born! The pics made me so happy - he's gorgeous. That's so awesome - bless your new little family :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

Bumpy - Awwww, great pics - he's cute!!!

Angel - can't wait for you to join us!!! :happydance: :hugs: And now I get to see Kyan & he's a cutie! And also :dust::dust::dust: is in order looking at that chart!! Praying you caught the eggy :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

Abi congratulations on your gorgeous little boy xx


----------



## Raptasaur

padbrat said:


> Raps guess who came over and see me after my scan? Karen! She was over the moon... I swear I saw tears!
> 
> Just... well... thank you all for rooting for me... and him... you don't know what it means xxxxxxx

Pad that is so lovely. The team at Gloucester have all been great. I spoke to Karen this week and she is sorting out my referral to Fetal Medicine so hopefully an appointment will come through in the NY. I even got to have a good moan to her about St Mary's and she was very understanding. She really is the sort of person you want to meet on this type of journey. She has been very kind AND efficient which is exactly what you want. Are they still planning to scan you regularly or do you get a break now? So delighted Prince Pickle is looking fab. Back to the names books then....I am convinced mine is a boy too and have started looking for a name.....struggling! Girls names are SO much easier.

AFM I've got my second midwife appointment tomorrow morning so looking forward to hearing the baby's heartbeat. I heard it at my scans in London so it won't be for the first time but eveytime is still so special. I have resisted the urge to doppler-up! I can feel the baby swishing around anyway so that's reassuring. Have you had any good kicks yet? Around 20 weeks is when most people feel the baby with their first I think.

Started wrapping presents for DD today. She is going to be a very happy girl on Christmas morning I hope. Only 5 days to go!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bumpy those pictures are gorgeous. Alfie looks quite the little boy already, he is adorable. 
Fili, pleased you don't have an infection. Yes my boobs have been a bit on the sore side, nothing like first tri soreness but tender, especially nipples. 
Rapt, I haven't even started shopping for Edie yet, we have to do it all at the weekend when mark gets paid. Pressure on then! 
Kat I hope you are doing ok too, lovely photo of you all. 
Abi hope you are ok. Are you home? 
Afm, felt better than this morning, lots and lots of braxton hicks and lightening crotch. Saw my mummy friends this afternoon and they said my bump has definitely dropped since they saw me on Sunday.


----------



## Abi 2012

hi guys, home now just settling in gonna get a restful evening then got a few busy days ahead what with lots of family wanting to meet him, josh met him after school this evening and he hs been fab with him and been well behaved too :) i have some more pics to upload but i wont do that now maybe tomorrow when im not holding a baby in one arm at some point lol :) h e like to be held alot 
oh and bf is going well to seems to be ltching on well and feeding well


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Glad to hear your home Abi and things are going well, get a good rest tonight and post more pics asap, you know we all love to see them!


----------



## LilSluz

Update...

My hcg came back - it had to be between 2200 & 4400. It was 3708 :yipee::wohoo: Nowhere near out of the woods, of course as you all know, but I am past my last 2 mc's, already!!! My last 2 I mc'd pretty early at 4.5 & 5.5 wks but never got above 200 hcg. First scan after Xmas 12/27... please God this is my last chance! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## filipenko32

That's fantastic news lil suz! So happy for you it sounds like this could be your rainbow baby for sure!! :yipee:


----------



## Taurus8484

What a beautiful son you have Abi.....he is just gorgeous!!!

Thats great news LilSluz, fantastic xx

This is my favourite thread, so much great news and beautiful babies :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay! Brilliant news Lils!


----------



## heart tree

Fantastic news Lil!!! Congrats!


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies.

Abi,
Are you home? Good to hear how well you are doing. Thank you for sharing your birth story. You have been such a trooper for weeks now and Noah is finally here!

Bumpy,
I love exercising. It is my stress relief and it gives me an endorphin high. Of course, I am taking it relatively easy and just doing my prenatal level for now. 
I can't believe how big Alfie is now. I remember you handled your whole situation with so much grace and ease. I can't say the same for my just 5 days in the hospital.

I have never seen a photo of you. You are lovely. Fantastic family photos.

MrsMigg,
Hope the BHs mean you are going into labor soon. Glad you are feeling better today.

Hopeful,
Happy 6 months birthday to the twins. You were the first to give birth after I joined the thread and I remember crying so many tears of joy and having hope for myself.

Angel,
I hope it is your turn soon. FXed for your rainbow baby in 2013.

Just,
It's good to hear that all is well with you and that your LO is big and healthy and that you do not have post-partum depression. 5 hours sounds heavenly right now since I have to BF every 2.

Lil,
Congrats hon. It was 3rd times a charm for me. Hope it is for you too.

AFM,
Grey had his 2 day check-up...5 days late due to our hospital stay. All is well. He is gaining weight and feeding like a champ. His jaundice is clearing out. I don't love BF every 2 hours, but will do what it takes to keep my boy healthy and well.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Bumpy, beautiful pics!

Pad, congrats! A boy! How exciting!

Kat, love the family pic! You three are adorable!

Lil, great news! So glad to hear it!

Abi, congratulations! He is beautiful!

Phew! Hope I didn't miss anyone. Sorry this is difficult to do this from my crazy phone.

Afm, had my first sonogram today. It went so well! I was already on the verge of tears, I was so terrified. She found the heartbeat, 140bpm! We even got to hear it! It sounded like angels singing! Never have I had a strong enough heartbeat to hear. I lost control and totally sobbed like a baby right there on the table. Doctor even made me sign the insurance paperwork. Never had to do that before because they were always so skeptical about the well being of the baby. Such a great day! So much relief!


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks ladies, you all give me so much hope!!! :cry: :hugs:

Rap - GL on hb scan tomorrow - must always blow you away :cloud9:

Hopeful - wow, 6 month old twins - you have your hands (happily) full! Happy 6 months!!! :cloud9:

Kat - aw, I hope lil Grey (#3) heals really quickly. I only caught very little bits n pieces of your story, but sounds like you were both sick w/jaundice or liver dysfunction post delivery? Hope you both feel better soon. :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Ambig - that's so awesome!!! I'm so happy for you!! :cloud9: I am about 1 week behind you then. Get mine 12/27 - hopefully. :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

Lovely news Ambiguous! Would you like me to add you to the front page?

Kat, BF'ing will slow. I now do it only 3-4 hours. I'm glad Grey is gaining weight and jaundice is clearing. Delilah was under the lights for less than 24 hours. Because she was a preemie, she didn't seem to mind, but I did! I was glad she cleared it quickly. She was in an incubator for several days. Like Bumpy said, it was very hard to change diapers through those two holes with lots of wires. I was so glad when every last wire was taken off of her and we could take her home. It all seems like a distant memory now, but at the time it felt never ending. Isn't it nice to be a little family? I love it. It gets better each day.

I can't wait for you all to experience motherhood. It's the most amazing, emotional, difficult, rewarding, crazy-making, sleep deprived, laughter filled time of my life!


----------



## Abi 2012

night 1 update... its 5:51 am our time i got maybe 4 hours sleep which is good since i havent really slept at all in since 3 days before, noah was a little restless but then the first night after birth night is usually the worst as they get tummy ache! he wouldnt settle anywhere but on my tummy so i laid on the sofa with him and slept for 4 hours straight, he isnt feeding all that often yet! maybe that will change in the next few days but he is latching on nicely and feeding nicely when he does he loves too look around at everything he is very bright eyed and wants to see everything there is in his new enviroment :) all in all im happy with his progress and will keep you informed in how he is getting on as and when i have time! he is just so beautiful cant get over how lovely he is and josh and matt are totally in love too :D :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

few pcs of noah and josh and noah and my mum for you here and general pics more to come! lol
 



Attached Files:







563713_446339335430196_271705798_n.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8









537570_10151304448023418_901461758_n.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10









524903_446339332096863_1849849686_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 11









406690_10151127639411899_207706733_n.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 11









406601_10151128519391899_989157233_n.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Abi 2012

few more to come still lol
 



Attached Files:







398443_10151128021811899_1288827970_n.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 3









224982_10151128463936899_88343945_n.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 3









224824_10151128518231899_2116881930_n.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3









182335_10151128021641899_1534940262_n.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 4









148641_10151304447938418_1096618972_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Abi 2012

this is it for now lol that he is only a day and 9 hours old lol
 



Attached Files:







68618_10151128021891899_1242151064_n.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3









64057_10151128021551899_1521179367_n.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 5









61870_446339188763544_215090725_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 5









23723_446339228763540_1819172458_n.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 7









3853_10151128518091899_530981192_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Embo78

Abi. He's so beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased you had a reasonable night Abi. You sound so happy, and the photos are beautiful. It's just heartwarming thank you for sharing this time with us. You are also making me so excited!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ambi, just seen your post. Great news!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tuckie27

AHope & Lils- congrats on great scans for you both :) So exciting to see the next group of rainbows coming here!

Bumpy- Great family photo :)

Kat- So glad Grey's jaundice is clearing up & he's gaining weight. BFing is VERY demanding. I do enjoy giving Bay nutrition from my body and think ís pretty amazing that our bodies are able to nourish them so well, but it's really hard too! Especially when all they want is boob. I can't wait til she's on an every 3-4 hour schedule like Heart said!

Heart- Agree with everything you said about parenting. I've felt all those things in the past 3 weeks! 

Hopeful- Happy 6 months to the twins! Can't believe it's been 6 months already! 

Rap- good luck on your scan tomorrow :thumbup:

MrsM- you're next!!! 

Abi- Noah is gorgeous! I'm obsessed with taking photos of Bay too. Lol I have hundreds in my iPhone already! :D 

Afm, Bay was 3 weeks today...time is flying! She had an appt today and she's gained 10oz and a 1/2 inch since her last appt 2 weeks ago. Here's the latest of my favorite photos of her from these last couple of days <3

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/2159A9DA-8F37-42DA-ABB6-E8F2518F6716-4586-000003AF7C74309D.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/D963A9DF-7ACA-4BB7-AF9A-BA48A9F07F71-4586-000003AEDA8DD724.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/8CBD586F-CF1D-444E-93C2-5FE6E133EEEA-4586-000003AEBD9D1DD6.jpg


----------



## bumpyplease

Love this thread!!!

Abi he's just gorg! Josh looks the very proud big bro! I love the pic of him yawning!!!! Amazed that you are finding so much time to update us on here with 2 kids to look after...what a trooper!

Tuckie bay looks like she has grown loads already!!! Love the pics especially the last one looks like she is boxing!!

Kat sounds like you are settling in well at home with grey!

Lil and ambi - soooo pleased for you both! Great early Xmas present!!!

Mrsm and fili soo excited hope you are both ready!!! Wonder if there will be another bubba before Christmas!!!

AFM - thanks for all your lovely comments re our photos we are really pleased with how they came out!! I bought a groupon deal and will be getting more done feb/march time with his big step sister!! Spent yesterday printing a load off and framing them for Christmas presents!! Loving reaching new milestones with Alfie / yesterday he properly giggled for the first time and last night he slept through the night for the first time bless him! Love my little boy! X


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lil, thank you. My due date is August 5. My next app is in exactly 4 weeks and my next ultrasound is at 20-22 weeks (can't remember). I need to make a sig for it but I was scared I'm going to jynx it. Now I know I'm not totally in the clear but I do feel a lot better. I've thought about asking for another sonogram at 12 weeks just for peace of mind. My husband would probably object since it's hundreds of dollars out of pocket without a medical reason for it. We are currently building a house and expenses are high.

Heart, *sigh* I'm still super nervous but I'm trying to be optimistic. I don't think I will ever completely let my guard down, though. I say go ahead! :) If I don't have faith then what do I have?

Abi, lovely pics! I'm so glad you had a good night!

Thank you, Miggins, Bumpy, and Tuckie. Bay is adorable, btw. Love her face in the last pic!

Afm, throughout the night I kept having to glance at my post just to see if yesterday's visit really did happen. It feels like a really great dream. Speaking of dreams, I did have a super crazy, kinky one last night *blush*. I dreamt that I found this pink genie and I wanted to make it mine so I sucked it in my, ahem, vag.... Lol. I knew if I held it there for long enough I would own it forever like a genie in the lamp only it wasn't in a lamp. I guess it makes since once I write it down with the genie being my baby, but seriously!?! Anyone else have totally bizarre dreams while pregnant too?


----------



## Justkeeptryin

LilSuz and Ambiguous Hope thats great news for you both, its so good to see a new batch of people on here as theres been so much success.

LilSuz, i see that you've had a septum removed, I know that hopeful had that done and now has her twins and I also have a uterus anomaly. They thought I had a septum but its actually didelphys - two completely seperate wombs. I have that aswell as a clotting problem so I know how it feels to think that you have so much going against you but look at me now. It is possible!

Abi, Noah is so adoreable, your quite right to show him off. Im glad that Josh is taking to him well. My niece who is 3 1/2 was so jealous at first with Emelia but she's now great as we're trying to involve her in holding her etc. and fetching nappies and stuff!

Tuckie, Bay is such a beautiful baby aswell, its unreal how fast time is going by isnt it, I cant believe how quick each day goes in.

Kat, glad to hear that Grey is thriving by the sounds of things!

Hopeful, happy 6 months to the twins, I cant believe that. 
Heart, no doubt you cant believe that its approaching for Delilah aswell!

MrsM and Fili, Im excited for you ladies to be next...


----------



## dextersmum

Abi and Tuckie noah and Bay are gorgeous ( I want one lol)

Lil so pleased for you, so far so good have a feeling this is your time hun.

ladies in the uk who have dopplers where did you get them from??


----------



## LilSluz

Heart - I loved your description of motherhood. :cloud9: So many people are 5th-times-charm peeps? Gives me hope!

Abi - beautiful - the best Xmas present ever! :xmas10:

Tuckie - awww, pics are so cute!!! (my scan is 12/27, so we shall see...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;)

Bumpy & Dexters - thank you :hugs:. I really hope so, Dex!

Just - So there is hope - thank you! I know a lady who also had divided or 2 uteri. She gave birth to one of her daughters out of one side & one of her daughters out of the other! :xmas1: They are a year apart. That must have been so scary for you to make it through all of that bc I know she had some problems & worries with her cervix not being able to handle it, or something dropped (can't rem). But you made it through, thank God! :thumbup: Thank you for the vote of encouragement, it means a lot! :hugs: 

I'm on pretty much everything. :wacko: I have an appt w/hematologist (spec in fertility) when I get back too. I don't want to leave my blood/gene disorders up to an RE, I want the big guns handling this one since lil bean now seems to have a fighting chance. That just made me :cry:...hormones kicking in 3..2...1... :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Ambig - Oh, then I am 2 weeks behind you I think? Do you have insurance? I would think the reason (for insurance purposes, if that's what you need) is your history??? I'll let you know when my OBGYN suggests my next u/s (ok, I'm getting ahead of myself, but...if I get that far!). I've had some especially vivid dreams but not quite like that! :haha: I guess you are having a :pink:! We'll get through this together, hun. :flower::hugs:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

7 week ultrasound pics taken yesterday with a heart rate of 140bpm. Please grow baby blob!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lil, yes we do have insurance. I guess what mine does is a package deal where we can choose to pay one lump sum for the entire pregnancy and delivery or pay monthly over the next 7-8 months. The ironic part is that it will cost us less to have this baby full term than my last miscarriage. Our insurance apparently isn't too fond of fertility issues.
Haha. I've had vivid dreams since my bfp but yes this one brought a whole new level of strange. I think I just had such an eventful day maybe my brain is trying to sort it out. I'm glad everything is going well with yours, I can't wait for your ultrasound!!! I will certainly be stalking you.


----------



## padbrat

Awww love all these gorgeous rainbow piccies! 

Abi, Noah and Josh together look just perfect! Proud big brother!!

Tuckie I love the piccie of Bay in her red outfit yawning... made me laugh!

Fili I may take you up on that offer!! LOL

Heart I am scared, but also can' wait to be a Mum. I need your updates!

Happy 6 months of Motherhood Hopeful!

Pleased Emelia has put on a lovely weight Just!

Isn't Grey doing really well Kat!!

Lils YAYAYYAYAY! That sounds so good chick! One hurdle at a time.. one small victory at a time chick! 

Ambig that lil blob looks just like my one at the 7 wks scan! LOL ... grow blob grow! I have recently been having the most vivid and horrible dreams ... MW says it is quite normal and is down to hormones and brain trying to sort through everything.

Hey Rap. I wonder if you will come under Mr Hayman too! I am being left alone for 8 wks (OMG how will I survive scan withdrawal!!??) and then I am on monthly scans and meeting with Cons. Have to say it was just lovely to see Karen, she has been great! 

Hubby is leafing through Mothercare booklet and has just has a fairly informed discussion with me on sterilizers! LOL I guess he is starting to believe!


----------



## mommaandbaby

hi all i'm new and haven't been writing to much. i think just so scared to get my hopes up but have been reading and trying to keep up with all you lovely ladies lots of beautiful baby pics and great bump pics:) had my bloodwork done yesterday and found out today my hcg levels are over 76000 so i'm hoping this is a good sign :happydance: i am 7 weeks 1 day now and still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

another newbie here :) I'm 5weeks pregnant with our third. We lost our first at 10 weeks then the 2nd at 12 weeks.

I just wanted to ask for people's experiences taking a low dose of aspirin? I have decided to take it even though I never found out any reasons for our losses. I won't get any tests til we've lost 3, and my doctor said she would not recommend me taking anything until we have test results. Obviously I don't want to just sit around and wait for a 3rd loss to happen. I hear it is often recommended by many doctors who say "it can't hurt to try." Is that what you were told? Or did you self-prescribe like me?

Also when do you stop taking it? I've spoken to people who have stopped at 12 weeks, others at 36. The packet of aspirin I have says not to take it in the 3rd trimester, so that would mean stopping at 28 weeks. What did you all do?

Congratulations to everyone who has got a healthy baby safe in their arms and FX to everyone pregnant and hoping for the best xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Smiler, nice to see you on here. As I previously said I was told by my doctor that a low dose aspirin does no harm at all but can work wonders. My consultant put me on it for my 3rd pregnancy and advised me to stop it at 36 weeks as thats what he tells all of his patients on it.

I hope that others on here will advise you on whether they took it self prescribed or other and when they stopped. I know that there was several people that were on it on this part of the forum.

Mommaandbaby congratulations to you aswell, those are great HCG numbers. This is a great part of the forum to be and theres been so many success stories recently!


----------



## Abi 2012

typing 1 handed whilst bf.lol had a lovely day with the family :) not seen everyone yet! noh has slept all day pretty much and seems alot more settled :) josh has been brilliant today and matt is a natural born daddy :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mama congratulations on great betas. You post here as often or as infrequently as you like. 
Smiler, like you I had 2 losses so no testing or anything. My doctor did advise aspirin but I would have taken it anyway. I stopped it a couple of weeks ago. He also prescribed me high dose folic acid which I took until 28 weeks. Good luck. 
I think things are getting ready for eviction. I had a nap on the sofa this afternoon and woke up feeling terrible. I managed to get Edie some tea, but couldn't cook anything for us. Once I got her to bed I was really really sick, the worst I have been all pregnancy. I've also had a bit of diarrhoea. Since then I've been having cramps every ten minutes or so. They aren't contractions they are too high up, I just think my body is preparing for labour. I'm not getting too excited as I could go on like this for days, but I think it's the start.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig I could have written your post! But in a tamer way. I've been sick today and had cramps and horrid lightning flash pains, def feel like something is happening. I only get the cramps say 3 times a day now and they are mild. Eeek sounds like you could maybe a week away?? I bought some clary sage today, been sniffing it a little it's not too bad. Not gonna fill my bath with it tho lol! Hope you get a good night's sleep! Xx


----------



## heart tree

Oooh Mrs M exciting!!! Will be stalking. 

Welcome new ladies. Once a hb is detected I will add you to the front page if you want. Just PM me to let me know. 

Stuck at airport due to bad weather where we are going. Have been here 5.5 hours! Flight is only 3 hours. GRRRR. Baby is nursing and napping right now. I had very little sleep last night. Exhausted and unsure if/when this plane will leave. I can't spend the night at the airport with her! Tim's mom won't drive at night, so now she's trying to arrange for a car to pick us up. What a logistical nightmare! We can't simply go home because someone drove us here so we don't have a car and they put all of our luggage on the plane already. I can't nap when the baby naps here. I'm scared about how she'll sleep in a new place when we get there. I'm so tired it hurts right now. Hoping we can get on the plane soon and praying that she and I can nap. Rant over.


----------



## Abi 2012

ladies loving hearing about the bettas and scans ect.. :) 

mrs m- ooooh cant wait till you have your bubba :D gonna be gorgeous :) :cloud9:

afm- feeding is going well, noah is settling in well! my mum today bless her heart gave me my xmas present... we are not ment to buy adult present but she handed me a box wrapped up i open it only to find she brought me a blooming kindle! there not cheap either can believe it i have been wanting one for ages but i couldnt afford one what with xmas and baby on way ect.. she is amazing that woman! im so happy right now! although im shattered im gonna have a day in tomorrow my gran is going to come and meet noah i think and im going to sleep while he sleeps as much as i can to catch up on well needed sleep! anyway lots of love to all you ladies i will be reading but may not post all the time as i havent got a lot of time atm p.s josh has been amazing since noah has arrived! im so proud :D xxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Fili and Miggins: How exciting! I hope you both have a quick and easy delivery.

Heart: I hate to hear that! Airports are miserable on the best days. I can't imagine a long period with a baby. I wish there was something I could do to help.

Abi: which kindle did you get!?! I love mine. It's the kindle keyboard. I thought about getting the fire but its so expensive.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Just: thank you! I hope everything works out and I get to stay. Thinking positive thoughts! Congratulations on your little blessing. I bet motherhood is amazing!

Pad: Thanks for the encouraging words! I guess at least I'm not losing it with the insane dreams.

Welcome Mamma and Smiler! Smiler you and I have very similar stories only I didn't take clomid. My OB just gave me progesterone to take with my prenatals for the last year while TTC.


----------



## Abi 2012

mum wanted to get me the fire but couldnt afford it its a basic one i dont knw which exactly but im very pleased with it! either way its lovely and i wasnt expecting anything so wow what a lovely suprise :) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Heart that sounds just awful poor you :hugs::hugs: airports are the worst and this time of year probably doesn't help. I hope you got there OK and Delilah slept, let us know if you can :hugs:

Welcome new ladies, the ladies are so wonderful and supportive on here. I took clomid only for this pregnancy but I didn't 'need' it, it was to kick start my period which was not coming back after 4th mc, failed medical management and subsequent d&c but thankfully my consultant was also trying to get me pregnant too!  

Ambig how u doing? Any symptoms atm?


----------



## daviess3

Abi congrats Hun pic gorgeous!!!! I'm going to try find u on fb later mine is [email protected] Sarah Lewis congrats an wgat a lovely labour x
Mrsm gorgeous bump Hun sounds like ur next xx
Fili u remind me of myself I always wanted c section as was nervous etc but closer to the end I was so excited! Ended up loving labour! (Think epidural helped) I think don't rule anything out Hun u have never been in labour or no how u will react so go with it! That was my birth plan " will see how I get on" lol x

Kat fab pics x

Heart oh sweetheart! In the uk after 8 hours they would offer u a hotel etc? Are you likely to get one? If you want to get off your bags shouldn't be to hard to locate its not like your just about to go! They could find them, do what's right for u Hun, sorry ur not having a good time x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Heart, hope everything is ok and you get your flight. It must be horrendous for you. 
Think I have a horrible bug rather than early labour :-( sick again in the night.


----------



## filipenko32

Last Christmas I cried every day leading up to it and after it etc etc and couldn't see a light at the end of the tunnel after 4 back to back early miscarriages in 12 months (with heartbeats) and botched management of them. I never for one minute thought I would be 37 weeks plus 3 days this Christmas and I am so grateful. I have learnt that women who repeatedly miscarry DO get there in the end but it is a very challenging and devastating journey. I could not have done it without the support of my lovely BnB RPL PARL and MARL friends. I am wishing hard for rainbow 2013 babies for the RPL ladies xxx :dust: :dust: easy labours for the PARLS and sleep & happy babies for the MARLS xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Shit I am getting period pain for sure - freaking out!!


----------



## filipenko32

I've booked in for a 39 weeks plus 5 days private scan to check all is ok in case I go over my due date! I want them to check the placentas and all is ok, does anyone think this is over the top? That is the earliest they could fit me in and the cheapest place to get a consultant too. I just don't want to go over due and not have me-mo checked but maybe I'll be in the throws of labour by then lol!


----------



## Abi 2012

hello ladies :)

mrs m- aww i was getting excited for you... hope the sickness gets better hun xxx

fili- love your post very heartfelt and your right in everything you said :) 

afm- really need tto join the marl ladies to can someone post a link so i can get to it please :) ok so its day 3 ... noah will be 3 days old at 10:04, mlks come in tonight... the pain.. there massive and solid as rock! haha noah is feeding every 2 hours :) he is sleeping alot of the time midwife came round today, took a look at him and said there is no way he is 8lb 1oz... so she got the scales out... 7 lb 6oz she said she thinks the hospital got the wrong weight as he is feeding so well and his poo colour is better then it should be at 3 days so i will now never know his actual birthweight... the best i can do is use 7lb 6oz... its a bit annoying but i have my happy healthy rainbow baby so i really cant complain.. see midwife again sunday to do his heal prick test amd weigh him again will see if he put any weight on between today and sunday :) i have a fair few more photos but i dont want to overload the thread so if you have davies on fb add me im friends with her on fb Abi Walker i upload pictures all the time :) also got the covers for my pushchair today i will show you some pictures of my finished bugaboo as its fab and all noah'eeee lol
 



Attached Files:







16679_10151131082881899_1342195638_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









181825_10151131083021899_1732854592_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 6









399285_10151131082676899_761283643_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## fitzy79

Gorgeous Bug Abi!!

Fili, I don't think you're being OTT about booking a scan at 39 weeks at all...I'm hopefully going to be the exact same in a few weeks.

I think I'll get one about 38 weeks as know I'll be worrying once I stop my aspirin at the end of week 34. I had a hospital appt yest and doc mentioned that at 39 weeks we'd have to talk induction and see where we stand on going overdue. I really want to avoid being induced so hope acupuncture, reflexology and all the usual old wives tales from 37 weeks will entice Itsy out into the Big Bad World!!!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just thought I would stop by for an update.

Congratulations on the rainbows that have arrived since my last check in.

Abi same thing appended to me with Emily and they got the wrong weight. But all was well in the end. 

Fili I don't think the scan is ott I am worrying too about placenta function. Going to talk to my consultant about it at my next appt. I developed pe with Emily and my placenta was failing when it delivered at 37 weeks. 

Mrsmigg hope that bug oes soon so you can enjoy Christmas. 

Hi to all the newbies and everyone else. 

Afm. Everything is going well. Bp is stable actually better Thant it was at 20 weeks. Bump has dropped and I'm 4/5ths engaged, means I can breath better but cannot walk far.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How the hell can a hospital get the wrong weight? That staggers me. He would have lost a bit of weight anyway wouldn't he though Abi? Edie went from 8lb 4 to 7 lb 12. 
Looks like it was the norivirus I had last week, now I have a cold. Really frustrating. 
Debzie, hope you get sorted at the consultant. 
Abi I will look for you on Facebook. Really want to get my Christmas shopping finished today but we need to get Edie's stuff and its so hard without anyone to look after her. She was supposed to be going to my friends for a play date but she is so full of cold I daren't take her. So it looks like we are going to have to leave her in the car with my stepson while we dash into Asda and get what we need. Not ideal.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone...

Abi, your pram is really lovely and so personalised. heres the link to MARL if you dont already have it
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us-34.html

Also as for hospitals getting the weight etc. wrong, my health visitor came in on her first visit and said without even looking at your baby I can tell you that she will not be 56cm as it states in the notes. Sure enough she measured Emelia and she was 48cm! The health visitor said only once she seen a baby that long at birth and the father was something like 6ft 11 and the mother not far off that aswell!

Fili, your post I can totally relate to aswell. This time last year I was in such a bad place and crying regularly. I got my hysteroscopy on December 23rd which confirmed my double uterus and I cried so much thinking I would never have a baby.
The strangest thing though as on xmas day last year I honestly had some sort of dream like vision that this xmas I was going to have a little girl in my arms whilst opening presents and sure enough its happened, I think thats why I was so sure that I was having a girl aswell.
Anyway, how times have changed for all of us on here now. If only you could see into the future at times to see the good things ahead!
As for you booking another scan, I guess you just need to do what you've got to do, I know that the worry never ends right until the end. Its just a pity that you've got to be out of pocket and cant get them done on NHS for reassurance/growth scans etc. Theres a good chance though from the period like pains that your getting that things may happen earlier. 
Labour pains/contractions for me I would describe as very severe period pain and theres no doubting when they start.


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello ladies!! Have been reading but not retaining much....Mrs Migs you poor thing getting noro followed by cold. Hope everything clears up for you for Christmas.

Haven't really got much to say :dohh:. I saw the mw on Thursday and everything seems fine, measuring for dates etc. Heard the hb which was galloping along at 154bpm. Such a lovely sound :cloud9:. 

We are busy trying to tidy up for Christmas and make sure we have everything we need for the big day. DH's family all coming to us. I really don't want to be rushing around on Christmas Eve. Taking my DD to the local pantomine tomorrow so that should help with the old festive spirit. I hope everyone is enjoying the run up to Christmas and getting lots of help from their DHs and family and friends. Delegation is what it's all about when you're pg!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

how are you feeling mrsm? better i hope!
how was asda? i took it on this morning and only just survived! no where to park, couldnt find anything, ages to queue...yuck!

lovely bug abi!

hi everyone x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah the shops are no fun now are they. I had to go to Asda yesterday and my mum wasnt free to watch Emelia so I had to take her with me. In the pouring rain I had to struggle to get her car seat out of the tight space that I was in and into a shopping trolley. It was mayhem in the store and then trying to get out of the place was total trolley congestion, some woman was shouting behind me with her hands flying everywhere, I thought "I just dont need this"!! some people are sooo rude!


----------



## Hollybush75

What a rotten day here in Wales, rain rain and more rain...yuk

I made a start on the spare room this morning, clearing out some of the rubbish and telling DH what he needs to get rid of. I think I overdid it :( I picked up some of the rubbish I had put at the top of the stairs and I went all weird, sweaty, nauseous,light headed :( Thankfully DH saw my colour drain and grabbed my arm and took me to sit down. I'm normally the kind of person who can't sit still and I like to be doing things but now I'm nearly 26 weeks and bump seems to be growing daily I am finding it a little more limiting and it is frustrating me a little. I wouldn't swap it for the world though; I guess it's just a case of adjusting.

We are all ready for Christmas which is lovely. Our last one as a couple :cloud9:. I'm working 9-2 on Monday then having a nice break until 2nd January. Then the countdown will begin. I will have just 7 weeks left in work when I go back :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing okay :flower:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi everyone :hi:

I've been recommended this thread by NSN and Pink80. Hope you don't mind me joining.

I have just found out I'm pregnant again and am terrified. I have had 3 previous losses, 2 mmc's and a chemical and I'm now 4 weeks exactly and need some support to help me through this.

I tested positive for NK cells so am on Prednisalone and Cyclogest and will be starting clexane injections after my first scan on 3rd Jan.

I would welcome everyone's experiences to help me cope.

Here's my IC pics from Weds when I found out until today.
Kind of worried that the last one isn't much darker than yesterday's... 

Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/02B0D222-6EB4-43EC-B5E0-E469B4F219F1-18269-00000A87D44F8CC5.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Hey, NTAT! I'm in here too, but I SUCK at keeping up with this thread. 

I think your lines look great...don't worry about the darkness of the lines. Will you be getting beta hcg testing?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi Wookie, nice to see another familiar name :hugs:

I've not asked for betas to be honest. Think it would have been difficult with Xmas etc, I wasn't offered it when I went to the docs and I forgot to ask to be honest as I was too concerned with getting the steroids ASAP.

I'm trying to stay calm but having a wobble every now and again :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi new! I've been on this thread even before I got pregnant lol and look where it got me!! You're more than welcome Hun I hope this is your rainbow baby and the ladies on here are lovely xx


----------



## filipenko32

Holly I definitely had dizzy spells if i did too much past say 23 weeks i remember them vividly especially when I was in supermarkets for some reason they're not nice :hugs: take it easy they do fade away well they did for me anyway x

Mrs migg how are you?

Just that sounds awful, people just go crazy and stressed out at Xmas dont they?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Abi: Honestly one of my favorite parts about our Kindles, the fire doesn't have. I love how it reads like a book, as in it's not back lite and there isn't a glare. It's great for reading outdoors and it doesn't give me a migraine if I stare at it for too long. 

Fili: I'm doing ok. Just feeling really sick all the time. It seems like every day is worse than the day before. I'm currently in bed because I'm too scared to move. How are you doing? Also, for the record, I don't think you're being OTT. After all we have been through I'm sure it's pretty normal to be concerned. Heck, It's normal even when you haven't been through what we have. My theory is Better safe than sorry.

AFM:Sorry I've been kind of MIA. It seems like all I do is work, sleep, and throw up. This morning sickness is the worst of all my pregnancies. I even threw up in the neighbor's bushes yesterday. I've barely been able to take a half dose of my prenatals each day or drink without it coming right back up. The worst part is what I actually can eat ( in small amounts) is stuff that is TERRIBLE for me: cheese pizza, chicken fingers, mashed potatoes, french fries. This isn't like me. Normally I'm more of a salad and veggie kind of person but I can't stand the sight of vegetables! Fruit isn't far behind either. My husband is freaking out because he thinks I just need to force myself to eat healthy, drink water, and take my vitamins. He even told me that his stomach was bothering him but he still ate brocolli and rice, I should be able to do it too. I don't know what to do. I was like this with the last pregnancy but not quite this bad. Anyone else have this problem in the first trimester?


----------



## Smiler82

Hi again everyone

gosh this is a popular thread it is a job to keep up :) Thanks for all the lovely welcoming messages. I can't remember everyone's names yet but I'm sorry that some of you are feeling a little rough and finding the bigger you get the harder it is to do stuff. And so exciting for those of you really near your due dates FX for you all.

NewToAllThis I am in the really early stages of a new pregnancy too. I lost two before but I don't know why. I am ok some days but quite wobbly on others, I know how you feel :hugs: I'm hopeful for you that all the medication will help with the NK issue (not that I know much about it). I think it really helps to use these threads to get any worries etc off your chest.

Can I ask another question about low dose aspirin? I understand that they advise you to stop taking it at 36 weeks so that you're not at risk of bleeding too much when you give birth, but how do they know that that's a safe point for you to stop? If you do have a blood clotting issue how do they know that stopping at 36 weeks won't cause a problem? The thought of something going wrong that late utterly terrifies me.

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome new :hi:

Hi Smiler!! I do have a clotting issue and the consultant has told me to keep taking baby aspirin until 38 weeks exactly. I'll be stopping also the injections at that time. They hope I'll have the baby in the following 2 weeks and then I should start injections again within hours of giving birth and for another 2 weeks.

I guess depending on your numbers they'll advice you on how long and how much. In my case they aren't sure I have the condition because they could only test me once and I was pregnant for the second test so they're just using this treatment to prevent more than anything.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone, welcome New. I just wiped a few little bits of blood, and feel very much like my period is coming.


----------



## MightyMom

Oooh MrsMig, are you going to have a Christmas baby??


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm that's exactly how labour started with lexi, I felt Ill then sicky period crampy that got progressively worse that happened frequently then they got stronger, I then had a show an it happened few hours later well going to hospital did, I think your starting, hope your ready for your Xmas present!!! Ah how exciting good luck Hun keep us updated if you can xx

Hi to everyone new good luck with ur pregnancys an this amazing thread will support an care for you throughout xxxx


----------



## Maregracy

Hi everyone..

Feeling so nervous. Had two mc back to back, and pregnant again,only 12dpo as of Sunday (today). I don't have any breast soreness, which makes me nervous.. But feeling nauseous, hope its not a bug. Temps are still high.. Hoping today's line is darker, its only midnight, so going to wait til morning. Have googled countless pregnancy test images, lol.. Now just letting it go and hoping for the best :). Wish my chest was sore!!


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg sounds like the start to me too. Exciting. 

Maregracy stop googling the line on tests has so many variables to it it drives you nuts. We have all been there. Same with symptoms. I had more with my macs than this pregnancy. As we all say just take one day at a time. Hugs.


----------



## debzie

Another restless night for me, really thirsty at the moment and Braxton hicks have been really bad.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nothing more to report, just a stinking cold and period pain. 
39 weeks today!


----------



## fitzy79

Happy 39 weeks Mrs Migg! 

Welcome to all the new girls...so nice to see so many new postings and I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies with little Rainbows at the end! 

Feeling good here...nearly over my wretched cold and cough..it's taken two long weeks to clear it. Thankfully the dizzy spells have stopped too!


----------



## tuckie27

More new girls! Yay! December is a good month for being PARL. Hope you're all here with your forever babies. This is a great thread :)

MrsM- A lot of women feel like they have a cold or flu shortly before labor starts...exciting! I'll be stalking :thumbup:

Fili- it's normal to be worried. Get the scan if it'll make you feel better. Lovely post awhile back too.

Fitzy- glad you're feeling better :)

New- your progression looks fab to me :thumbup:

Debzi- glad you checked in hun 

Heart- hope your travels are going well & fX for no delays on the rest of your trip.


----------



## emz1987

Hi Everyone,

Just checking in to see how everyones doing?
Mrs M sounds like your going to have the perfect xmas pressie very soon :)

Had my date for my next scan through yesterday, its not untill 6th Feb. Seems ages away. Still waiting for an appointment with a consultant. Was told by the midwife I should be seeing the consultant regular for him to keep an eye on me but Im 13 weeks tomorrow and still have not seen any one. Makes me so much more nervous as haven't had any bloods and that done apart from the usual blood count and that with midwife. 

9 week gap with scans is way too long if theres anything wrong. Overall feeling really good about this pregnancy though. Never got to second trimester before so really excited and feeling good about this time. 


Hope everyone has an amazing christmas x x x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Smiler82 said:


> Hi again everyone
> 
> Can I ask another question about low dose aspirin? I understand that they advise you to stop taking it at 36 weeks so that you're not at risk of bleeding too much when you give birth, but how do they know that that's a safe point for you to stop? If you do have a blood clotting issue how do they know that stopping at 36 weeks won't cause a problem? The thought of something going wrong that late utterly terrifies me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas x


Smiler, my consultant told me to stop the low dose aspirin at 36 weeks but I was absolutely terrified to so I done lots and lots of reading online and decided to keep taking it. There was just no way I could risk anything going wrong and my husband reassured me aswell to keep taking it as its only 1/4 of the dose of a full aspirin. Anyway I went into labour by surprise at 37+1 with the aspirin and clexane still in my system and I was absoluetly fine, didnt bleed anymore than an average person they said.
I knew aswell that it must be safe to still be on it as my consultant knew that I was at high risk of premature labour as I have a double womb so he knew that chances were that Id have my baby even before 36 weeks and still have the blood thinners in my system.
That was my story anyway, but you will find that most people on here did stop when advised and were fine but I was getting myself into a right state about stopping so I continued.


----------



## wookie130

I had to stop my baby aspirin regime at 20 weeks, as I discovered that I had a marginal placenta previa, and they didn't want me doing anything that could promote any bleeding...I'm now 28 weeks, and the baby is doing well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My doctor was completely clueless, and him and my midwife both admitted they had no idea when I should stop taking it. The doctor told me to take it until birth but as I was taking it purely as a precaution I decided to stop taking it a couple of weeks ago. Everything seems to be going fine.


----------



## LeeC

I have been MIA for a few days and looks like I have ALOT of reading to do but just need to say:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ABI.

I can't believe I was stalking you then am away for a few days and Noah makes an appearance. I hope the birth went well and you are all ok. How exciting for you. I must find you on FB so I can drool over your pics.

Ok, will be reading back today, but I have severe baby brain at the
Moment and am still struggling with sinuses.

Also, baby has started moving. Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I stopped taking the aspirin 2 days ago and still not happy about it but me-mo is still wriggling so... Trying to keep reading but have loads of family here now so it's almost impossible to write long posts xxx


----------



## debzie

I was told to stop taking aspirin initially until after 12 weeks as I had a bleed around the sac. Reinstated it at 12 weeks and on stop at 36 weeks. I'm taking it to prevent per eclampsia if possible. 

Lee yeah fr movement.


----------



## wookie130

Fili, don't sweat stopping it at this point...like I said in your journal, your little dude is full-term now, and Me-mo will make it through!

Congrats to Abi!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lee, I loved feeling those first movements! They just get stronger and stronger with time, too...sometimes they're strong enough to jolt me out of a night's sleep!


----------



## Abi 2012

hello ladies, sorry i havent posted much, been busy, but thought i would update you all first off had midwife round yesterday to do noahs heal prick test and to weigh him, he weighed 7lb 10oz thats 4 oz gain in 2 days :D he is thriving my midwife said she thinks we are both naturals at breast feeding :) he is feeding every 2-3 hours and last night he was absolutely brilliant he went to sleep at 11pm woke at 1:45 am for feeding then went straight back own and didnt wake again till 4:30 we are now having mummy and noah cuddles he is settling down so well im so in love after those first few unsettled nights i think he is begining to get into a little routine :) cant believe he will be 7 days old tomorrow! wow thats gone so fast :)

lovely to see so many new faces on here! hope you all get as muh support and help from everyone as i did all these ladies are fab! and most of all i hope that this is your time and you et your lovely rainbows at the end :) good luck too you all

mrs m- any news hun i have been watching stalking wating, sending you love hun :) 

all you other ladies hope you all doing well!

happy xmas ve everyone :D xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Abi. Lovely to see you and it sounds like you and Noah are bonding beautifully. No signs here, apart from the couple the other day that didnt amount to anything. I've woken up with a really bad throat think I've caught my daughters nasty cold so in all honesty I could do with getting Christmas out the way and feeling better before I take on labour and a newborn.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to wish you all a merry Christmas and an amazing 2013!!!

Xx


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m- aww hope you feel better soon and yes your prob right get xmas out the way first give yourself a little time to get better!


----------



## wookie130

Mrs Miggs- I hope you feel better!

Abi- How awesome about your BFing success and Noah's weight gain! It's nice to hear that BF is easy for someone right off the bat. Usually we hear the opposite!

Merry Christmas to all!!!


----------



## emz1987

Hi evryone,

Just wondering when you started using a doppler? Mu husband baught me one that says it can be used after 12 weeks, Im 13 weeks now but can not find a heartbeat. Not worried at all because I know how difficult it can be to find.


----------



## Abi 2012

i think i found noahs heartbeat at 10 weeks but it took alot of fiddling and i couldnt always find it! but dont be disheartened if you dont find it coz some people dont find it till upto 16 weeks lol its coz the baby is always moving around hard to catch! 

wookie i did have a small issue on day 3 where i have a duct come up under my armpit which was extremely painful and i did express only a tiny amount not even an oz to try ease it a little and got oh to feed him that small amount by bottle and it was fine now im feeling alot better its still uncomfortable but getting better each day and if its helping make my little man thrive im willing to take the pain! :D


----------



## wookie130

emz1987 said:


> Hi evryone,
> 
> Just wondering when you started using a doppler? Mu husband baught me one that says it can be used after 12 weeks, Im 13 weeks now but can not find a heartbeat. Not worried at all because I know how difficult it can be to find.

I started using my doppler at around 14 weeks, and it took a bit of practice. You really have to know what you're listening for, because there are lots of other sounds in there that can be mistaken for baby. It also helped that I got a really good doppler, the Sonoline B, which is a medical grade, FDA-approved device. I wouldn't sweat it too much if you're not having much luck at first...just put it down, and try again later! You'll find that hb!

Abi, that's still not too bad, considering the issues of some people I've read on here with the first few weeks of BFing! :happydance:


----------



## emz1987

Ive heard loads of noises and heartbeats but think they are mine. Got the Angelsounds doppler, Did want the Sonoline B one as It showed the heart rate but my husband decided to suprise me and buy the Angelsounds one.

I have got a tilted Womb so I think this might make it harder for me to find aswell.

Just notcied Next have a sale on most of their Maternity clothes incase any of you need anything on there. Think Im going to order some stuff ready.


----------



## filipenko32

Happy Christmas everyone xxxxxx


----------



## cazi77

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Merry Christmas everyone. I'm about to have my supper then head off to bed. Baby has kicked what feels like ten bells out of me tonight. I think she is excited for Santa!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Happy Christmas everyone. Finally finished the presents and off to bed minus any sherry. Hope you all have a fab day tomorrow xx


----------



## debzie

Merry Christmas everyone. 

As for the Doppler question I have the angel sounds one and the hi babe. The angel sounds picked baby's heartbeat up from 10 weeks but it was nitty missy and way low a long my pubic line with a lot of gel and pressure. Somedays I just couldn't find it up until 16 weeks.


----------



## KatM

MrsMigg,
Stalking for you to go into labor. 

All is well and happy at home for my little family.


----------



## daviess3

Merry christmas from the rocking chair in my rainbows room xxx


----------



## tuckie27

Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas7: :xmas6: :xmas9:

As far as Dopplers go, I loved my Sonoline B. I always found her low and to the right a bit. If you're struggling to find LO's hearbeat, I highly suggest listening to another person's recording to memorize the sound you're looking for. LO's hb is much faster & more distinct than the other sounds you'll pick up. I listened to Heart's recording of D's hb. It helped me a lot. When I looked for my own bubba's I knew I had found it as soon as I heard it. My LO's hb recording is linked on pg 2 of my journal and if anyone wants to listen to it for help, feel free. Journal link in my siggy :)


----------



## pink80

Merry Christmas ladies - hope you all have a great day xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Merry Christmas everyone...
Hope you all have an amazing day, Im not really caring about presents this year as I already have the best one possible in my arms, who'd have thought it this time last year x


----------



## wookie130

Merry Christmas to all of the new mommies, and mommies to be! Be safe, be merry, and enjoy this day!


----------



## Mrskg

Merry Christmas everyone x this time next yr we'll ALL have our rainbows :cloud9:


----------



## padbrat

Just dropping by from beautiful Cologne to say merry Christmas all. For those who's dreams have come true in 2012 treasure their rainbows and for those of us who are waiting for 2013 may our perfect rainbows stay strong and healthy... and may we all have a quick labour!!! xxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo I am a banana! Baby is kicking and punching up a storm!


----------



## MightyMom

:xmas1::xmas2::xmas3::xmas4::xmas5::xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas10::xmas11::xmas12::xmas13: :xmas14::xmas15::xmas16::xmas17::xmas18::xmas19::xmas20::xmas21::xmas22::xmas23:

Gratuitous use of Christmas icons!!

Merry Christmas Ladies!

Woohoo, I am 21 weeks today! What a Christmas present! Never thought I would get here...lots of kicks from Colton today. I am so grateful for what lays ahead. :xmas3:


----------



## heart tree

Merry Christmas all you yummy mummies to be!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I hope you all had a fantastic Christmas day!! We did, we spent it with my sister, bro in law, 1yr old niece and nephew who is 4 :cloud9: Sister is here for another few days so while I'm reading I may not be able to post much. 

Emz I have the same doppler as wooks and they are very good but me and dopplers don't mix! I only ever found the hb after 30 weeks and even then sometimes I struggled, dont worry :hugs: 

Mrs mig I can't believe you've got a bug when you really dont need one right now!!! Hope it goes pronto! 

Everyone's pregnancies are zooming by!! Happy banana day pad! 

I still have nausea every day and pretty much vomiting 3 times a week mostly when I am asleep and I wake up to either extreme nausea and / or loads of acid in my throat :wacko: awful! But it's all going to be worth it for an amazing 2013! Period cramps have stopped now but i feel constant pressure down there and 'bowel pressure' iykwim lol like I always need to go! And 1st tri bladder pain and pressure :wacko: 

What's everyone doing for new year if you're not mrs mig?


----------



## MightyMom

Ooh fili I wonder if you will have a 2012 baby afterall!


----------



## cgav1424

Merry Christmas my wonderful ladies!

I still have family in town so no time to post long, but just wanted to let you all know that we did the gender reveal with the kids last night and we're officially...

:pink::pink::pink::pink::pink: TEAM PINK!!!! :pink::pink::pink::pink::pink:

Annabel Claudine (DD and I have always loved the name Annabel and Claudine is the name of my cousin who passed away at the too-young age of 23 a couple of years ago) will (hopefully) make her appearance in May 2013 and we are over the moon and cannot wait! Also, I'm officially halfway today! It's been a lovely Christmas! Hope you all have had a Christmas as memorable as ours! xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Congrats on team Pink Cgav. That's such a pretty name you've chosen.

Fili, sounds a bit grim for you ATM but yes worth it for what is coming :happydance:

Christmas Day was lovely and relaxing. We split the day between my parents and my MIL. Bono the dog stayed with my parents all day so he wouldn't be on his own.......spoiled rotten by my mother! This baby will be horribly spoiled by my mother but WTH! She is their first grandchild and I'm not going to stop them if it makes them happy :coolio:

I ordered the crib and mattress on Christmas Eve :crib:. Both were in the sale on Kiddicare so I bit the bullet and bought them! :happydance:. That's my first real purchase so far.

I have no plans for NYE! I expect I shall be asleep when the New Year rings in :haha:


----------



## FloridaGirl21

Hi girls, I've been Mia again. When the boys were 5 weeks something happened between DH & I & he left the house. It's been just me & the boys for the last 13 weeks. I've been stalking but not posting at all.

Can't believe how far along some of you are! And congrats to those that have delivered your rainbows :cloud9:

Colton & Landon are 18 weeks/4 months now. I can't believe how fast they're growing!!


----------



## wookie130

Florida, the boys are adorable! I'm sorry to hear you've been on your own...I'm sure you're doing a super job, as difficult as it must be. Take care!

Fili- Me Mo's comin'! It will NOT be long, and I can't wait for you!!! It's exciting!


----------



## filipenko32

Florida sorry to read what happened but it sounds like you're doing fine and your boys are gorgeous! 

Cgav so exciting!! :pink: :pink: :pink: :cloud9: 

Mighty mom happy 21 weeks, and yay for kicks now! :cloud9: 

Holly yay for ordering your crib and mattress :wohoo: I loved buying stuff once I bit the bullet you'll not stop now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats on team Pink Cgav, and what a beautiful name. 
Florida, so sorry to hear you have been having such a horrible time. Second what the girls have said though, you are clearly doing an awesome job alone. 
Hi everyone else. No news from me, I'm really not well and hoping NOT to go into labour until I have recovered. Today I can hardly talk, I've got a horrible cold which actually feels like flu as I ache all over, and a throat and chest infection. I took myself back to bed for the afternoon. My mum and her partner arrived this afternoon, I can hear them downstairs but I've just woken up and haven't seen them yet. I'm supposed to be doing a Boxing Day buffet but I'm hoping Mark will do it. I'm scared I go into labour whole I feel like this and then end up being really ill after when I have a newborn to look after. Worse, Edie is struggling with the same thing, and being teary and clingy. 
Baby feels very low down now, I was planning on walking around a lot to get things moving but obviously I have neither the energy nor the inclination. But I think it's quite well engaged, I'm feeling a bit less movement and I feel like I've got a bowling ball pressing down between my legs, right into my bum. 
Sorry for the selfy post, I hope you all had a lovely Christmas. I did, despite feeling grotty. And mark adored the photos.


----------



## MightyMom

cgav: CONGRATULATIONS!!! Such a pretty name for a little girl. And such a fun way to do the gender reveal, that had to be so fun!

Florida: I'm sorry to hear about your DH. But you're doing such a good job, your boys are so adorable!

Holly: What a great way to take advantage of the sales this time of year! I should have done better getting stuff while it was on sale. :)

MrsMig: What a rotten way to spend the holidays. Especially with Edie sick, toddlers are so difficult to deal with when they are sick. I hope you do last a couple more days. Although maybe going to the hospital would be good because you'd be on fluids and maybe IV antibiotics to help you feel better. I do hope you get over this soon though. Maybe a bath might help and since your mum has arrived maybe she can take Edie for a while and give you a break.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mightymom. You are right, they are hard to deal with! This morning when I first got up my vocal chords weren't working at all and she decided to have a full on tantrum about her outfit (a common battle). It's really, really hard to talk down a toddler tantrum when you can't raise your voice above a whisper!
You are right about the fluids and antibiotics. Hopefully if I do go into labour I can get on that and speed up my recovery.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: mrs mig that sounds awful! Hopefully you'll make a full recovery before labour. Have you ever tried manuka honey? It's very expensive from holland and barrett (10 quid) but it's got great natural antibiotics and cured my flu/cold in one day when I'd had it for over a week. :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Mrs Mig, sounds like you're having an awful time of it...hope it clears soon for you!! 

Huge congrats on Team Pink Cgav!! 

Florida, glad to hear the boys are doing well but so sorry to hear you've had a hard time the past few months :( 

Fili, you must be getting so excited..not long to go at all!! 

Hope everyone else had fantastic Christmas'!! 

I had a lovely day with family...Itsy got a gorgeous teddy, some vests and bibs from my sis and Mam...my little nephew is 10 mths old and I was looking at him yesterday and thinking that this time next year I'll hopefully have a baby of that age!!


----------



## tuckie27

Cgav- Congrats on team pink! :pink: 

MrsM- :hugs: hope you feel better hun

I hope you all had a lovely XMas! We sure did. Baylyn was very spoiled by everyone. I don't even know what to do with all this stuff she got. She's 4 weeks today. Time is flying. I got to put my 1 month BF badge in my siggy today :D


----------



## filipenko32

Wow tuckie! 4 weeks already! 

I can't sleep because me-mo is kicking me so much!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- Bay did that to me all the time! It's funny how time drags on sooo slowly the last few weeks of pregnancy but once they're here, it just zooms by... You'll see what I mean soon enough!


----------



## Abi 2012

cgav-team pink :D woohoo congrats sweetie! :cloud9:

mrs m- aww hun sorry to hear your a little under the weather! hope you feel better very soon! and where is that bubba of yours! must be too snug and comfy! xxx

fili- glad me-mo is being a fidget! although maybes/he should do it during the day so mummy can get some sleep ;) 

tuckie- wow 4 weeks old! Noah is 9 days old today :0 now thats gone fast! glad had a good xmas! :) 

afm- well i have just given noah his feed so i thought i'd have a cuppa and catch up on here! we are all doing well feeding still going well its very painful but im managing! we all had a great xmas! although it was very tiring for all of us! anyway best try get some sleep before Naughty noah wakes up again lol xx


----------



## Abi 2012

just a few xmas piccys :)
 



Attached Files:







406682_10151136297656899_1544981728_n.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 3









proud big bro xmas day.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7









spot noah!.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wookie130

Abi, your sons are adorable! Looks like it was a tiring but very Merry Christmas!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi all- not sure if this is the right thread, but hoping to talk to some ladies that have been where I am. I'm 30 and this is my 7th pregnancy (currently only 4.5 weeks). I have a son who turned 3 in October and have had 5 miscarriages; two before my son and 3 over the past year. All of my m/c have been before 7 weeks; either chemical pregnancy, missed with D&C, and 1 blighted ovum. I have been to a specialist and everything has come back normal. The only option I was given was to have selective IVF- which still didn't offer a guarntee of not having a miscarriage. I take lovenox and prometrium from the time I get a + test. I have had 2 BHCGs and they were 150 and 457 two days later. I just have to wait it out and see. Currently the ultrasound isn't scheduled until Jan 30, but I expect my Dr will move that up given my history. Everyone talks about the 2 week wait to get the pregnancy test; no one talks about the 3 week wait to see a heartbeat:winkwink: Looking forward to talking with you all. Happy Holidays!


----------



## tuckie27

Scaro- Welcome & congrats on your bfp :) Sorry you're in the '3 week wait'
Unfortunately, being PARL feels like you're always in some kind of wait. For me, it was the 2ww and then waiting to hear/see a hb, then you're waiting to make it out of 1st tri, then you're waiting for VDay, then you get all the way to 3rd tri & worry about l&d complications & you just can't wait to get your LO out okay. I was/am still worrying about SIDS so I don't think it ever really stops. The good news is you've found a great thread for support and we've had a ton of lucky ladies here, many who've had 4 or 5+ miscarriages and now have their rainbows! :) Bet of luck to you. Hope this is your forever baby!


----------



## MightyMom

Abi, what adorable pics! Love the Christmas outfit with the little mittens. Too cute!!

SCRN: We've all definitely been there. Some have taken baby aspirin to reduce the chances of a clotting issue until the placenta takes over. Some take it the whole pregnancy. I remember being sick and worried to death until the first time I saw the hb. Then I was sick with worry until my 12 week scan. Then my 16 week scan. And pretty much have been since. I'm not sure when I will finally relax with this pregnancy, I may not. I also have a LO already who will be 3 when baby is born and have had 3 m/c since I gave birth to her. I hope it works out for you this time. I would definitely get a thrombo test while you are pregnant now to make sure that you don't have a clotting disorder that only appears when you are pregnant. So many doctors shrug that possibility off since you already have a LO, but if you have trouble again with this pregnancy you might consider it.


----------



## WTCRN

Hi, I have posted in here before when I had my first MC on 07/2012. I had a partial molar pregnancy which was devastating. We only waited about 3 months after, my HCG was back to 0 in no time and we just happened to get pregnant pretty easily. That ended up being a blighted ovum. I had to have my 2nd D and C in 4 months. It's hard to imagine that I will feel excited and happy again after this. It's stressful on my marriage and everytime I hear someone is pregnant I still feel like crying; only had my D and C 3 weeks ago. we are going to try again in February but I'm already nervous about that. I don't think I could handle it again; negative ultrasounds with no progression. Any advice on how you and the other ladies deal with this? I 've had two in a row and that was hard enough. Just trying to figure out a good way to deal with all of this especially while my sister in law is 6 months pregnant and I have to see her all the time. Thanks!


----------



## filipenko32

To the new ladies we all understand how you feel on here :hugs: everything you're feeling is completely normal. I had 4 mc in a row in a year and this is my rainbow baby but the wait and experience was torture: no reason for them either, just bad luck. I did take a cocktail of treatment such as steroids, clexane, aspirin and progesterone but I am in no way convinced this helped and I just didn't have good luck this time. If you want to know how I coped read my first ttc journal. Hang in there you will get there :hugs:

Did / does anyone feel horrendously sick all the time at my stage? I am now waking up with strong nausea and yesterday I puked on a common (grass) after a light meal out with hubs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's still coming and going Fil. I don't seem to have had it as persistently as you but it's cropped up very often.


----------



## daviess3

Hi ladies just popping in to see if fili mrs m had Xmas bubs nothing yet, can't wait for u two to update ur in labour!! So exciting hope ur doing ok n not to uncomfy x

Cgav congrats on team pink how did u reveal etc? X

Florida wow I hope ur ok chick must b hard going for u!!r u on the other thread parl? X

Wook not long now xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Preggo insomnia!!! 

Scaro, welcome and I really hope your stay here is a long and happy one with a beautiful rainbow Babs at the end. First tri is terrifying after recurrent losses, the fear lasts the whole way through but different anxiety at each stage. I def agree that waiting for the heartbeat scan is an ordeal much worse than TWW! Lots of support on here...we all know what you're going through x 

WTCRN, I'm sorry for your losses and hate that you find yourself here. In a way it's "good" ( and I use that term very loosely) that you have a reason for both losses, heartbreaking and all as they are. A molar pregnancy and a blighted ovum are both horrific but hopefully, there is no reason to believe that you won't be 3rd time lucky! You ask about coping mechanisms...it's so hard. Everyone is different...to me I have to say that the thing that helped me was constant research and reading into what I could do differently next time. It didn't help the heartache over 3 long and difficult years but it made me feel like I was doing everything in my power to get my take home baby. I cried bucketload of tears during the time, pregnancy announcements, births, christenings, visits to friends with babies, when I'd meet a bump that I wasn't expecting..it's just awful! Like Fili, my link to my LTTTC journal takes you to my story...the highs and lows! Hoping you'll be posting great news in this thread come Feb/March that will take you all the way to Rainbow's end! 

Fili/Mrs M...hope those babies arrive soon and give you both some relief!! X


----------



## filipenko32

Lol davies I hope I can get Internet access in the hospital!! Still not packed my bag, Christmas took over! Feeling very crampy this morning and like I don't want to do anything :wacko:. When hubs goes out I'm going to watch the American version of one born every minute which I've recorded . New uk series starts next weds. 
Mrs mig I hope miglet comes pronto while you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fili. I can see it being another week yet. Going to go for a bit of a walk today to try to get things moving.


----------



## wookie130

WTCRN said:


> Hi, I have posted in here before when I had my first MC on 07/2012. I had a partial molar pregnancy which was devastating. We only waited about 3 months after, my HCG was back to 0 in no time and we just happened to get pregnant pretty easily. That ended up being a blighted ovum. I had to have my 2nd D and C in 4 months. It's hard to imagine that I will feel excited and happy again after this. It's stressful on my marriage and everytime I hear someone is pregnant I still feel like crying; only had my D and C 3 weeks ago. we are going to try again in February but I'm already nervous about that. I don't think I could handle it again; negative ultrasounds with no progression. Any advice on how you and the other ladies deal with this? I 've had two in a row and that was hard enough. Just trying to figure out a good way to deal with all of this especially while my sister in law is 6 months pregnant and I have to see her all the time. Thanks!

Hey, I had 2 consecutive losses also...and it's a horrible state of limbo. You haven't had the magic "3" number of losses, so it's hard to find a doc that will do the recurrent miscarriage panel of tests on you. So, you don't really know if you have a problem, or if it really is just bad luck. Well, for me, I've been 3rd time lucky so far...I'm now in the 3rd tri, and everything seems to be going really well. I'm so sorry you are going through this. It's horrible, but having hope is so important! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just to echo what Wookie said, I was in a similar position, except I was lucky to have my daughter, from my first pregnancy which was obviously successful. I had 2 miscarriages in 2011 and I was also 3rd time lucky, and due imminently. I hope next time is the one for you. It's hard to believe it can be, after two devastating losses, but there is lots of proof on here, in the form of pregnancies and babies, that you don't need a miracle, sometimes it's just the right time.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Thanks for all the wonderful welcomes and well wishes! I hope I'll be sticking around for awhile and the ability to get to know you all better.


----------



## filipenko32

I feel rotten and so emotional! I feel so out of it and like I dont even want to leave the house :wacko: I'm just sipping water now as I can't face being sick again and I think memo is probably fat enough anyway. Am I really getting a baby in 2 weeks or so?!?! :wacko: still not packed my bag....


----------



## hopeful23456

Pack your bag fili! And try to relax, your days of that are almost done :) me mo will be here so soon


----------



## Sparkly

Hello Ladies

I think that I need to join you all in here if you'll have me :flower:

I'm extremely nervously pregnant again after 3 losses in the last 2 years, this time via IVF. During my RMC testing I was diagnosed with clotting issues, so this time I am on daily injections of fragmin, as well as baby aspirin, 5mg folic acid, also 10mg prednisone and I really hope that it helps make all the difference this time.

I have been stalking this thread for a couple of days and you all seem like the types who understand checking the loo paper after every wipe :dohh:


----------



## LilSluz

Ah, I am finally home from the hectic, crazy, awesome holidays & can catch up & most importantly, :sleep::sleep::sleep:

:hi: & welcome to the newbies!!! Hoping you are here with us for the whole duration  GL & sticky :dust:

EMZ  I have a good feeling about this time also  but yes, 9 weeks is a looooong time! :flower:

Just, Smiler & Others on Lovenox/Heparin/Baby Aspirin  I went to an actual Hematologist at a very upscale cancer center today. She happens to specialize in fertility blood issues, also. I asked what if they want to take me off of Lovenox later in pregs? & she said well, that may be OK, but only as long as you stay on the baby aspirin. (I think she meant it was OK if went off of it for 1-2 weeks pre-delivery, but in general to stay on it.) And I only have MTHFR which means, small vascular/clotting disorders, usually, as my homocysteine is fine. She also said I need to stay on it for the rest of my life (in addition to the 5mg folate, and absorbable B12 & B6). That being said, though, obviously if anyone develops bleeding issues or probs like Wookie (or near delivery), I would think the problem would take precedence :thumbup:

Lee  Oh, how wonderful Baby Lee started moving!!! :cloud9: Btw, I think you can stop thinking pink for Pad. :haha: All our pink thoughts apparently didnt work, but the sticky healthy ones did & thats most important of all! Sometimes you ask for one thing & God delivers an even better surprise Hope you are doing well, hun :hugs:

Cgav  Congrats for team Pink, Annabelle & the big reveal!!! :pink::pink::pink:

Fili & MrsM  stalking for updates  any day now!!! :thumbup::happydance:

MrsM  I hope you & Edie feel better soon :flow:

Fili - :hugs: Hope you feel better soon. And yes, pack that bag!

Florida  thats awful thing to happen. Im glad you are holding it together, though. :flower: (fellow Floridian, here)

Scaro  you should be able to get an u/s at 6wks as they can see the baby & detect the hb by then. I would also advise baby aspirin, even though all of your mcs are pretty different, barring some odd bleeding prob, it cant hurt. BO is usually due to nonviable egg & they say chems usually indicate a chromosomal/nonviable egg. That would a good thing as far as hope for this one is concerned as this one may be a golden one. I will be hoping & keeping FX. :dust:

WTCRN  coping. I just kept hoping for the next one & adding testing, supps & meds to my regimen. And prayed. A lot Its hard to give advice as to how to cope as everyone is different. But usually, if you do something new/diff, you will feel better (like adding baby aspirin/lovenox/heparin, progesterone post-Ov or post-BFP, 5mg folate, steroids or intralipids, good egg quality supps  CoQ10, DHEA, Omega 3s, Royal Jelly, Vitex for cycle & hormone balance, etc.). GL :flower:

Sparkly  Welcome to PARL! I think I know you from butterflys journal??? It sounds like you are on the right meds cocktail, so keep the hopes up because you are doing all you can. What about progesterone? So glad IVF worked for you & sending lots of sticky :dust:

Will update on me soon... but *TGIF!!! *


----------



## Sparkly

Lilsluz - Hi :hi: I didn't know you came in here too :D Due to the IVF I am on progesterone too plus oestrogen and metformin for my pcos....I rattle lol!


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Yes, I only joined 2 weeks ago as I'm preggers w/LUCKY #5 (hopefully)! That's right - didn't you do the "trek to Czech"??? Is that where you got your BFP from - IVF in Czech? STICKY STICKY STICKY :dust:!!! I'm only 1 week ahead of you it looks like, so hope we can be bump buds!


----------



## LilSluz

OK, so I got my u/s yesterday & OMG, lil peanut is there & it has a lil heartbeat! :cloud9: :yipee: I can&#8217;t believe it, I am still in shock! Dr placed me at 6+1. I was sick, headachy & tired whole time over Xmas, but I didn&#8217;t mind as it reassured me that it was still there! But Dr did put me on nausea meds yesterday (take sparingly). Next u/s is in 3 weeks from yesterday, so I'll be practicing a lot of relaxation & patience techniques until then. :haha:

I&#8217;ll try to attach a pic, its just not a great one &#8211; we need to take a pic of the screen next time instead of taking pic of pic. :wacko: (It's the lil white blip in top left corner. I think it looks just like me! :rofl:)
 



Attached Files:







106.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Sparkly, and Lils, that's awesome news!! Congratulations!!! I'm so very happy for you!!
Fili, I only packed mine a couple of weeks ago too, but yes get that bag packed girl. It's not going to be long now.


----------



## filipenko32

Lils that's wonderful news!!! SO happy for you! :wohoo: :yipee: there's no feeling like it is there? :cloud9: 

Working on it mrs mig! Got some Lucozade like you did


----------



## Hollybush75

Welcome to the new ladies and I truly hope you all get to hold your healthy babies in 2013 xx. 

LilSluz: I hope it's lucky #5 for you as it is for me :)

I can't believe I'm a week and a day away from the start of the third trimester!!!! I'm starting to feel a bit less energetic now so I guess it's wave buh-bye to the second tri loveliness. The crib and mattress arrived yesterday and we have made a start on some decluttering in order to make room for all the baby stuff we will need :D. Mildly scarey but exciting at the same time!


----------



## filipenko32

So exciting holly! Happy nearly third tri! It's whizzing by


----------



## emz1987

Lils Congrats on the scan. Seeing the heartbeat for the first time makes it all so real.

Welcome Sparkly.

Hope you all had a good christmas.
Im stuck In bed for the day today. Stomache is really sore and having a lot of pain on my right side. Feel like I need to pee all the time aswell. My mother checked my urine as shes a nurse and it shows a high amount of Protein in it. Rang Doctor at 1pm and still waiting for him to get back to me. Think its just a UTI but want to get it treated as soon as possible. 

Apart from that I still can't believe Im finally in second trimester and everything seems to be going right for a change :)


----------



## LeeC

Lils, well you just know how happy I am for you my lovely, what an amazing feeling seeing that hb and yes LO is the double of you lol xxx.

MrsM, anytime now I am super excited for you and then Fili, I can't wait for you both to meet your rainbow babies x.

Hope everyone had a fab Xmas, I was in the Lake District with not a lot of reception so looking forward to catching up with everyone x.


----------



## dextersmum

lil thats great news I am so pleased for you

ladies who have been on progesterone at what point did you stop using the pessaries? I am due to stop at 16 weeks which is monday and I am looking forward to not having to use them every day but am also quite nervous about stopping one of the medication. Has anybody had any issues when they stop using progesterone?


----------



## Hollybush75

dextersmum, I was just over 16 weeks when I stopped the cylogest. No issues with stopping it at all :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Lils- congrats on seeing hb! I'll never forget hearing that sound at my u/s with Bay :) it is an amazing thing to see/hear. Heart will add you to the front page once you get hb, just PM her.

Holly- Almost 3rd tri?!? Wow! Time is flying! Congrats :)

Lee- you're almost to VDay now hun! :happydance:

MrsM- stalking for your labor to start! :D

Fili- you too hun...will be stalking for updates!

Dexters- I stopped my progesterone supps between 13-14 weeks. I was so nervous! I did one every other day for the last week I was on them even though my Dr said it wasn't necessary to wean. It was all fine though! :thumbup:

Updated pics of Bay in my journal :)


----------



## filipenko32

Dexters mum 13 weeks no sides it's fine Hun 

Thanks for your well wishes everyone I'm packing and getting baby's clothes organised, it's quite exciting really! Xxx


----------



## LeeC

Dextersmum, I stopped at 16 weeks, no problems at all. In all honesty my local specialist said I could probably stop at 13 weeks. 

Fili, I am so excited you are packing your bag, not long now x.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Can I ask - can progesterone irritate you and cause brown spotting?

I'm 5 weeks today and just noticed a yellowy brown tinge when I wiped?

I've heard it can irritate but just wanted to ask you guys :hugs:

I'm panicking now.


----------



## hopeful23456

New- yes it does! I bled red from it nicking my cervix. It dries out your cervix like dry cracked hands


----------



## Mrskg

Phew been Mia an was dreading having 20 pages to catch up on looks like Christmas kept you all quiet :haha:

Welcome new ladies I look forward to sharing your journey with you x

Lil :happydance: amazing news x

Fili glad you've started your bag I've been worrying about mine lol x hope sickness eases hb is making me sick it's awful x

Happy due date mrsmig xxx

Yay for movement Lee hope you had a nice time away x

:wave: everyone x

Afm hb sick an exhausted but hanging in there x been watching obem USA an suddenly it clicked I'll be doing that again soon :wacko: so ready to have my baby in my arms still terrified something might go wrong really trying to enjoy the last few weeks of ever being pregnant but its hard xxx

Oh on a good note I'm mobile again got a new car on fri :happydance:


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- I've heard it can cause some spotting or cervical irritation that can lead to some funky discharge...I never had an issue with it personally, but I tried not to put it waaaayyy up there. Good luck, hon. If the spotting continues...contact your doc or midwife. You know the drill. :hugs:

Scaro- Welcome! You've certainly had your share of losses, and I pray this one's a sticky baby for you!

Fili and Migs- You're in a race to the finish! I can't wait!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Ntat- It irritated me, made my vaginal area swollen inside (tmi!) When I went to the Drs about it, turns out it have me the only yeast infection I've ever had. Dr said that wasn't an uncommon side effect with prog supps. 

Hi MrsK & Wooks :wave:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies welcome newbies.

On the progesterone questions I syopped at 14 weeks but weaned my self off taking every other day for a week or so. I was sooo nervous but was fine. 

I used to insert it backdoor as I found it irritated me so much. That way it helped with constipation too. 

Lee hi hun yeah for movement it just gets better. 

Filli sorry your still feeling rubbish. Hospital bags are scary I've just started getting my stuff together bit by bit I.learnt from my mistake with Emily I packed my thr day before my induction it was mad. 

Mrsmigg Happy d day. Hurry up miglet. 

Mrskg I'm feeling the same, heartburn is making me feel ill but not stopping me eating day and night. I really must slow down I feel like pac man. I just feel huge and uncomfortable most the time. Never had this with Emily. It is scary thinking in a few weeks we will have our babies. Having not experenced all of labour I am getting nervous too.


----------



## dextersmum

NTAT I have been irritated at times by the pessaries and have had heavier discharge, discomfort, been swollen and had thrush hence the reason I can't wait to stop using them lol. I though my ms had gone but went out today with the dog and was kicking a football around with OH and had to stop to wretch lol although I wasn't sick I just felt sick. I am looking for an antenatal class in Bolton as I want to start doing that soon


----------



## LeeC

NTAT. I had lots of brown spotting from around 5 weeks and lasted a good 5 or 6 weeks on and off. I was using the progesterone vaginally. I also had 2 large bleeds, like many on here. They were at 6 and 7 weeks, never got to the bottom of the bleeds or the spotting and I am now nearly 22 weeks.

MrsM, today is due day. Exciting xxx.


----------



## dextersmum

ladies who have used dopplers which ones did you have and where did you purchase them?


----------



## LeeC

I have the hi bebe BT200 it's very good. I had a cheaper one before that but couldn't pick anything up. 
I also heard that the Sonoline is good too.

I bought mine off EBay so was much cheaper, picked one up for £20.00 in great condition.

I have to say this baby was kicking up a storm last night, I love that baby is moving about but last night it was quite uncomfortable. I feel bad posting that but I've never felt it so intense, especially when I lay on my left side, it felt very weird. 

Lils, I do indeed need to update my sig, Pad I will switch my laptop on and do it today as you are 100% Team Blue twinno x.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the new signature Lee! Well it's D day today and no sign of Migglet, so I shall just relax, enjoy my last few days of pregnancy and let him/her come along in their own sweet time.


----------



## wookie130

Lee, the movements will only get stronger! There are times I feel like Hannah is shifting my insides, and turning my bowels inside out!

Dexter- I have the Sonoline B doppler, which you can get at fairly reasonable prices on ebay. To my knowledge, it is the only FDA-approved doppler, although the hi bebe model may be as well. I LOVE my Sonoline...it's sound clarity is crisper and clearer than the doppler my OB/gyn uses!

Mrs Migs- I'm on standby for both you and Fili!


----------



## LeeC

Wookie that made me feel a bit quesy lol but I'm sure I'll get used to it. I'm wondering how stretchy this baby is as its started near my belly button now too. It's just such a bizarre sensation but very reassuring.
Not long for you now Wookie either.

MrsM, I will be stalking daily now. How is Edie, bet she can't wait to meet her new brother or sister.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Edie is excited, though its been talked about for such a long time and she is only 3 that I sometimes wonder if it seems entirely real to her? I'm still not sure it seems quite real to me.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee :wohoo: for loads of movement! It is weird isn't it? Memo's new trick is to kick me hard with one foot whilst at the SAME time box punching me very low down with fanny stabbing :haha: and turning his back or wriggling his bum so I get a very tight feeling Mexican wave! All in all OUCH but very reassuring


----------



## filipenko32

Edie sees it as getting a real doll to play with and... So do you??!!  xx


----------



## MightyMom

Just came across this on Pinterest and had to share! Made me feel a bit more "normal" with regard to how much weight I'll likely gain and some other things I was wondering about:
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-bjH-I0xPK2w/T1TIbPNfe3I/AAAAAAAANWM/Qu9FBd6zTYI/s1600/The-Skinny-On-Pregnancy_w500.jpg


----------



## wookie130

Awww, being that Edie's only 3, she's probably ill-prepared for the huge change about to occur around your home, Migs! The upside, is that since she is a little tot, she'll adjust to it far better than anyone else!


----------



## filipenko32

Lol wooks!! :rofl: love it. I had Tourette's syndrome just walking home with hubs today the cramps and pressure were so bad! 

Provisionally booked in for a private scan tomorrow to check memo's weight and all is well. Couldn't wait another 10 days. I am worried he's going to be a ten pounder! We'll see. I'll let you ladies know how I get on. After that got some fun stuff planned with hubs - gonna go for a nice meal and to some bars in central london for as long as I can. Then we are joining a party with old friends via Skype as they are too far away for me to travel at this stage - they're running a new year quiz at 10pm so we will be joining in with that! 

Happy new year everyone!! Babies abound!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi everyone!

Welcome new ladies!! So many ppl are graduating from this thread now and it's sooo nice to see some newbies!

Happy due date mrsm!!!!

I hope everyone enjoys NYE and has some nice plans. I can honestly say we are doing absolutely nothing!!!! - might push the boat out and have a bottle of wine and Indian takeaway but that will be it! If we make it past midnight I'll be amazed anyway!! Haha

I put a couple of recent christmasy pics of Alfie up in the MARL thread if anyone is interested! My clever boy has slept through the night 3 days out of the last 5 so I'm hoping this is the start of the end if the dreaded night feeds!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks for your support. I still have the brown spotting. I am totally freaking out but can't see that the FS will be there tomorrow and even if they are, don't think they'd see me, idk.

Why is this so hard :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

New most of the ladies from here who are now mummies and many on here right now including me had spotting or bleeding in first tri, it was one of my more positive signs as I never bled before! Mine was bright bright red! I freaked bu it was all ok :shrug: they never knew why xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I saw them bumps he is so gorgeous!! He is really growing isn't he!?


----------



## BeautifulD

Hi ladies :hi: 

I dipped my toe in here when I got my bfp but really didn't feel I could contribute to the thread properly.... 
I had my 12 week scan on Thursday and everything was just perfect :cloud9: 

So now I feel I can contribute :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news bd!! Sooo thrilled for you :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Great news BeautifulD. I've seen you on the RM thread so delighted you are here now :)
Do you have a pic.

Fili, will we get one last pic then before we get to see MeMo in the flesh.

Bumpy, I was looking at your pics of Alfie, he is a very handsome little man, he really is coming along x.


----------



## LeeC

NTAT. I spotted throughout first tri, it was very frightening and un-nerving. We all know how you feel on here but are with you every step of the way.
PARL can be so difficult, hope you're ok x.


----------



## NewToAllThis

LeeC said:


> NTAT. I spotted throughout first tri, it was very frightening and un-nerving. We all know how you feel on here but are with you every step of the way.
> PARL can be so difficult, hope you're ok x.

Thanks for that Lee, did you ever get any stringy brown bits in it can I ask? (Sorry TMI)

Spotting is not at all heavy and only there when I dig inside a bit with the TP.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girls! Just a quick catch up as family is STILL staying with us. I love them all to bits and pieces, but I really miss having my home to myself. 

BeautifulD - wonderful news! I'm thrilled for you, chick. 

Fili and MrsM - on pins and needles waiting for Me-Mo and little Miglet's arrival! So exciting! I love when it rains rainbow babies. 

NTAT - I had brown stringy bits and brown spotting from weeks 5-6 and I'm nearly 21 weeks now. I never called my doctor as I was very zen about this pregnancy. I knew there was nothing that could be done that early on as I was already on the baby aspirin, prednisone and progesterone so I just waited for my 6 week ultrasound and fully expected to receive the bad news I had been accustomed to hearing. When I told my OB about the brown spotting, he said, "Oh, brown? I can do brown." A few minutes later, we saw our baby's beautiful heartbeat. We all know how hard being PARL is, but just have faith, hon. 

:hi: to Lee, Pad, tuckie, abi, bumpy and everyone else I missed! Hope you all have a wonderful and safe new year! xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

cgav1424 said:


> Hi girls! Just a quick catch up as family is STILL staying with us. I love them all to bits and pieces, but I really miss having my home to myself.
> 
> BeautifulD - wonderful news! I'm thrilled for you, chick.
> 
> Fili and MrsM - on pins and needles waiting for Me-Mo and little Miglet's arrival! So exciting! I love when it rains rainbow babies.
> 
> NTAT - I had brown stringy bits and brown spotting from weeks 5-6 and I'm nearly 21 weeks now. I never called my doctor as I was very zen about this pregnancy. I knew there was nothing that could be done that early on as I was already on the baby aspirin, prednisone and progesterone so I just waited for my 6 week ultrasound and fully expected to receive the bad news I had been accustomed to hearing. When I told my OB about the brown spotting, he said, "Oh, brown? I can do brown." A few minutes later, we saw our baby's beautiful heartbeat. We all know how hard being PARL is, but just have faith, hon.
> 
> :hi: to Lee, Pad, tuckie, abi, bumpy and everyone else I missed! Hope you all have a wonderful and safe new year! xx

Thanks so much for that cgav, that has made me feel tons better. I'm on cyclogest and prednisalone too and am due to start clexane if scan on Thursday is all good. 
I am breathing a sigh of relief and am going to chill a bit now.

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

NTAT. I had stringy bits and also it sometimes looked like coffee granules, was very strange. I also had a couple of bright red heavy bleeds.
It could be the progesterone aggravating your Cervix. Hope your 6 weeks scan comes quickly, once you see that hb, you will feel much better.

CGav, congratulations on team pink if I didn't already say. I can't believe how quickly our time is going.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and for the record NTAT I was on here every 5 mins stressing in first tri with lots of different questions..... I still am now!


----------



## LeeC

I just had to come straight back on here and ironically ask something:

So I'm laying in bed and baby moves, near a lump where I injected, I gave the lump a prod as I thought it was just a nerve or something due to injection and my belly just flipped and it moved twice, I swear it was baby pushing up through my skin, does baby do this as early as this, I only started feeling movement recently so to see it has really given me quite the surprise. Again it was quite freaky but I want to play with baby now.

Update: So, I just prodded again to make sure its not some silly nerve and nothing, so looks like this was my LO making its first appearance. Oh my, I am feeling quite overwhelmed. Can't wait for hubby to witness this :)


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- I didn't see baby move through my belly til a bit later on but that's great! :D Toward the end, you will see your belly do some some crazy, alien-esque things! :haha:

Re: Doppler
I had a Sonoline B & I loved it. Got it brand new on eBay for about $60 with shipping and a small tube of gel came with it (which I quickly used up because I was obsessed!)


----------



## wookie130

I am definitely experiencing "alien belly" moves from my baby...sometimes there's a lump that switches sides, sometimes my belly does the "wave" when she's rolling around, and I've had a hand poke through before. She does get hung up in my rib cage occassionally, and that's super uncomfortable...

NTAT- Brown usually signifies old blood, which doesn't usually mean that you're miscarrying. Bright red blood is more concerning, although that doesn't necessarily mean anything either, as many of the gals on here have had mysterious red bleeds without any issue to their pregnancy. Hang in there! I know it's frightening, but try to get in to be seen by someone as soon as you can so that you know what may be going on.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Quick reply from me :hi: everyone!

Hello to all the newbies! First trimester is like a roller coaster so hold on tight! Will be worth it in the end! Positive thoughts and no question is ever too big or small! These ladies are so helpful!!x

MrsM can't believe due date is here!!! Hopefully Miglet will not keep you waiting too long!x

Fili, can't believe we are nearly there!x

Stalking for news for you both, but don't get to reply often x

Afm...midwife, parents and sisters are still abroad til 4th Jan, so haven't been sleeping well as constantly worrying baby will come before then :( Trying to enjoy time wi DH before baby makes its debut. Going slowly insane. Feel good tho, love being preggo still and no real complaints just want my mum home for the birth!x


----------



## filipenko32

Sticky do you want to join my new group? https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...week-ladies-want-buddy-up-last-2-weeks-6.html

4am preggo insomnia :dohh: 

I'm talking to new on her journal 

:hi: cgav You'll be at v day soon enough! When do your family leave? Know what you mean! 

Wooks I had a lot of rib pain from 9 weeks on to about 35 weeks or so... Stretching from side to side helped and :wohoo: for all your movement too! 

Lee :cloud9: I didnt feel that kind of movement till late 20's because I have a front placenta but now memo does that all the time, I even saw a foot shape once!


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, I think I was around the 23/24 week mark when my belly started twitching in time with the kicks. Lovely that you're able to interact with baby now.

I haven't had any visible body parts yet although i think I felt a bum poking out the other day. I can feel bits of the baby when I'm massaging moisturiser but I have NO idea what they are :haha:. I think I felt a hand/foot the other day. I kept my finger on the spot for a few seconds until it moved away!!!!!

So 2013 here we come!! This time last year I never would have believed I would be spending NYE 2012 at 27 weeks pregnant.

Happy New Year wishes to you all and long may the rainbows continue through 2013


----------



## LeeC

Fili, this LO was going crazy last night, it was a shock to feel and see such movement.
Of course when poor hubby got home from hospital baby was sleeping again and refusing to play.
Unfortunately his granny passed away, it's only several weeks since his Granda died so I really hope baby decides to play again today to help put a smile on his face.

Sticky, not long for you now too. The time is flying in for all of us, it really is.


----------



## LeeC

Holly. How are you? I was laughing to myself and wondering if the steroids have given these babies super strength lol...
It was a huge surprise, it wasn't so much a hand shape, just something poking right out so I assume hand or foot, either way it really overwhelmed me.
Baby was moving around like crazy.


----------



## filipenko32

Got my scan booked for 11am on Wednesday :yipee: they are going to estimate weight, check amniotic fluid, placenta function, where the cord is, how engaged he is, if he needs a teddy bear and a blanket! :haha: So relieved I am going to check him out. £90 bloody quid though :-( :-( :-(

Aww Lee I am so happy for you I could cry! xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Fili, congrats on booking your last scan! A final glimpse of baby before 'he' arrives :happydance: x Il take a peek inside thd new group!!!! Exciting x

Lee, I felt movement v early for a first timer...16weeks, then DH felt baby at almost 20 weeks, stomache wriggled at 21weeks...and my stomache has been moving like crazy ever since!! V active baby! Every u/s they comment on how much baby moves and always say its a beautiful sign of a healthy baby. So enjoy it!x

Did someone mention rib pain??? Jeez, last 4 days had horrid lift rib pain, so been stretching, stretching on floor n using ball to try n help it. X

I'm so excited to meet baby, just can't wait for parents to get home so I can just chill n let it happen xx


----------



## padbrat

Wahey! Am back from the lovely land of Germany and have the will power of a titan as not a drop of gluhwein passed these lips!

MrsM Happy due date... well 40+1! Come on Miglet... your turn next!

Fili pack that bag.. just in case MeMo decides to race Miglet! Hope the nausea passes soon.

Abi awwww lil Noah is lovely!

Bumpy what a good boy Alfie is sleeping through!

Lee! I am loving the siggie! Pickle has been kicking up a storm too lol. He apparently likes German food and Ompah music! Are you still resolutely team yellow? It is amazing to feel isn't it!! So sorry to hear your Hubby's news chick xx

Lils I am loving the scan piccie! YAYAYYAY for HB! That is another mighty hurdle down and dusted... when is the next scan? Can't wait!!!!!!

Holly, Sticky and Fitzy time seems to be flying for you both... I am carefully watching for your updates so I know what will happen next for me!

Hey Cgav... I know what you mean... after a while you just want your house to yourself... selfishly that is why we disappeared off to Germany!

Welcome new ladies! Yes cyclogest can cause spotting and irritation to the cervix. Like many others, including my lovely preggo twinno Lee, I spotted week 4-6, had a big red gush bleed at 7 wks and was convinced it was all over... but no, there was my baby with a lovely thumping HB. I was in an absolute state but was so reassured when so many of the ladies on here said they had bleeds too. 

In terms of dosage I was on 3 x 400mg cyclogest up to 16 wks and now am on 2 x 400mg cyclogest until 34 wks.

Hubby has just done a 'what was my waist' measurement... 45 inches now... OMG Fatty!!! 

This is my 21wk bump pic from Germany!!!
 



Attached Files:







P1070796 (480x640).jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BeautifulD

Fili thanks honey :hugs: 

LeeC I sure do :cloud9: 
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120051.png
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120123.png
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120147.png

We're staying team :yellow: as dh really doesn't want to know but I have a sneaky feeling we're team :pink:


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh and happy new year everyone!! xx


----------



## padbrat

Aww lovely scan piccies Beaut!!!


----------



## LeeC

BD, gorgeous scan pics. I am going to say Team pink too for you, bet you can't stop looking at that lovely little baby x

MrsM, I just checked in on FB and see there is still no news, you could be the first 2013 rainbow baby. Yay!

Pad, great to have you back twinno, hope you all had a fab time in Germany. Your bump is bloody lovely, you wear it well. It really is an amazing feeling, although I found it quite weird when it got stronger, I now have another obsession rather than my Doppler, just need to get this LO to perform for hubby now.
You're nearly at V day, this makes me very happy. x


----------



## wookie130

Fili- I'm sure all of the things you're having checked out with Me Mo will give you piece of mind. It'll be worth every penny!

Padrat- Nice looking bump you're sporting there!

Lee- All of that movement so early is a wonderful sign that baby is healthy, and possibly ahead of the game in his/her development!

BeautifulD- Awesome scan pics! Baby's looking great! My gut told me boy all the way, but alas, my DH and I were shocked to learn that we were team :pink:!


----------



## BeautifulD

Lol wookie I was the same with my youngest dd... convinced she was a boy! I got the surprise of my life when she was born :haha:


----------



## KatM

mrsm,
stalking for you.

fili,
soon hon.

pad,
looking good.

cgav,
hi hon,

too tired to keep up right now. last night was way better than the night before.


----------



## fitzy79

Happy New Year lovely ladies! So delighted to see everyone doing so well and all the Rainbows hitting their milestones and putting some long awaited smiles on the faces of their Mummies and Daddies with every heartbeat flicker or thump on the Doppler, with every kick, tickle, roll and belly jolt!!! 

Pad, your Bump is amazing...you look fantastic!! 

Kicks are so much stronger now even with my anterior placenta and Itsy is getting hiccups regularly...at least that's what I assume the little pulses that come ever second and last for a couple of mins are!! We were lying in bed this morn and OH's back was to me....Babs gave a great big kick that S felt in his back...so cute!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Fili: How exciting to get a "last look!" Wouldn't it be funny if you never made it to the scan?

Lee: My LO is wriggling a storm as well. VERY active, always bouncing around. I love it!

Pad: What a LOVELY bump pic!! OMG, you wear pregnancy well. Glad you had such a great time in Germany, it's such a fun country to visit. So much to see and do! And the FOOD! I am one jealous, hungry pregnant lady, LOL!

Beautiful D: I'm calling Team Pink on that one. :) Congrats, baby looks perfect!!

Kat: It get's better, it really does!

fitzy: How fun! DH felt baby move last week and it was so great! Makes it more real and less "in my head" now that someone else can feel it too!

DD is so cute, she can tell that Colton is in my belly, but then sometimes she'll say she has a Colton in her belly too. It's really cute.


----------



## LeeC

Happy new year to all you lovelies and thank you for your friendship and support in 2012. Can't wait to see all the new rainbow babies that 2013 is going to bring.
Hope everyone has an amazing year xxx.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Happy New Year everybody! I hope you don't me popping in but I'm desperate for a bit of quick advice and the RMC thread is pretty quiet at the moment.

In a nutshell I'm 3 days late, last tested yesterday at 13DPO and got a BFN. I'm not expecting a BFP as I only got the all clear to TTC again a fortnight ago but DH and I had a little accident the night before ovulation. I would be shocked if this turned into a BFP but again with my DS I didnt get a BFP until 40DPO so my brain is currently pickled:wacko:.

I had a bit of spotting yesterday, only once, and the same today and I've had cramps for a few days. I'm not sure if it's my body teasing me, an IB or AF just starting slowly.

AF is probably on its way but in the smallest of hopes that I've had a Christmas miracle I'm wondering if I should start taking my progesterone tomorrow if AF doesnt appear by then? Or would it delay AF?:shrug:

My protocol includes pregnacare, LDA, agnus castus, high dose folic acid, high dose vitamin D and omega 3. Progesterone 400mg twice daily and clexane from BFP.

Thanks all, I'm probably dreaming but hey ho, we're allowed to dream arent we? :winkwink:

Hoping to join you all again soon (a miracle if it's very soon but you never know!) :kiss::kiss:


----------



## LeeC

Hey Angel, in my experience the progesterone did delay AF but only by 1 or 2 days and if you have a history of late implantation or BFP on tests then it may be an idea to start it just incase.
I am so so hoping this is your Xmas miracle, please keep us all posted. I can't wait to see you in here in 2013 x.


----------



## Abi 2012

busy mumma just popping in to wish you all a very happy new year and lots of new rainbows to be born this year! :D hope you all have a lovely evening xxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy New Year girls! Can't wait to see all the 2013 babies!


----------



## tuckie27

Happy New Year PARL ladies! :D 
Hope 2013 brings each and every one of you your very own rainbow baby! 

Here's something I think you'll get a kick out of...photo of how I found my hubby this morning while changing Bay's stinky diaper :haha: 

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/5547593D-7889-4925-97B0-0173CEE23508-679-0000008877943D03.jpg

It looks so bad LOL


----------



## hopeful23456

Just saw the fireworks in London on the news, beautiful


----------



## filipenko32

Happy new year everyone!! Thanks for being wonderful friends over the last year!


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks fili, did not mean to post that here!


----------



## filipenko32

Angel I'm not sure but I really wish that you will get your bfp ASAP for 2013! :dust: :dust:

Lol tuckie he looks like a burglar!! 

I'm awake at 5am and feeling ropey :wacko: we :sex: last night then hubs threw me out for snoring!! Really hope this snoring fades after memo is born, I don't really like sleeping on my own. 

Hope mrs mig is having her baby!!

Hopeful are you getting enough sleep / rest hun? Are the twins sleeping through the night now? Xxx


----------



## debzie

Happy new year to all you lovely ladies on here and the marl thread. Thank you for the support in 2012 and cannot wait to meet our 2013 rainbows and watch them all grow.


----------



## Hollybush75

Tuckie, I did LOL when I saw your pic. Is he specialising in ninja changing techniques? :rofl:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Happy new year ladies, 2012 has been a great year for success and Im sure this one will ben even better. Look forward to seeing more of you's have your babies.


----------



## filipenko32

Practice post update using my phone instead as I think this will work at hospital???
Not feeling memo kick as much today checked his heartbeat tho maybe he has tired himself out after yesterday loads of movement all day! He's one extreme to the other!


----------



## filipenko32

As U can see from phone updates there will be limited punctuation!


----------



## fitzy79

Glad the phone is updating Fili...hope you don't have too long left before meeting Memo! Itsy is the exact same...loads of movement one day and being lazy little Babs the next!


----------



## dextersmum

Happy new year ladies

I ended up being a little bit sick last night and wretching again this morning it looks like the ms hasn't gone altogether after all lol. I am really tired today to. I think I would feel better after being on the beer all night but all these symptoms just remind me I am pregnant. I really hope that 2013 brings me my happy ever after and I get the family that I crave for. As 2012 had to be my hardest year having a baby and then him being taken away from us at 54 days old was the hardest thing I have had to deal with and I really need a gentle year this year so fingers crossed.


----------



## filipenko32

Warning rant in progress!! Happy new year my :bunny: I feel like crap!! I feel like I have pmt to the power one million - grumpy isn't the word! Also if hubs doesn't stop going on about football I'm going to throw one in his face lol! I feel sick a lot of the time and just want memo out now :-( I'm so tired of worrying about when he's going to move next too some days he's non stop and some days he has me guessing especially in the mornings. I'm fed up of not being able to sleep for at least an hour without waking with severe leg aches, heartburn, acid sick and nausea. My mum doesn't give a damn I'm having a baby and NEVER calls me but will text to say where she's been out for a nice meal. :growlmad: if it wasn't for you ladies and my sister I think I would feel really lonely :cry: Sorry for my rant!!

Got a gp check up at 9.20 tomorrow and then my welfare scan at 11am :yipee: can't wait to see memo for the last time before for real but hoping all will be ok :wacko:

Dexters mum I felt ROUGH at 16 weeks it was my worse time around then :hugs:


----------



## emz1987

Happy New year everyone.
Thank you for all your support the last few months. 
Hopefully 2013 is the year we all get to meet our Rainbows x


----------



## LeeC

Fili. I could join you on the family and dh rant. I am fed up today. Spent the whole day in bed, miserable and wishing I could go back down south again!
Pah to the new year.


----------



## filipenko32

Lee are you moving to London did I read somewhere?Is your hubs being generally supportive or not? Mine is just 'ok' ATM but I don't thin he fully understands the support im going to need ie NOT playing on his computer games while I'm in labour


----------



## LeeC

Fili. I was trying to update my FB to Lived in London as in 1996 and not sure what I did, although I do love London, but very expensive these days!
It's the usual crap here as in the IL's, I'm not feeling supported at all at the moment especially as I'm still dealing with a lot of the aftermath from my previous losses.
Happy frickin 2013 lol...


----------



## Neversaynever

Just a quickie to say happy new year everyone :flower:

Fili...I could update for you if necessary :winkwink:

Lee and Fili and anyone else who is having their first baby...the men do not find it easy :nope: I just hope you have support close by to get through the first 8 weeks as they are tough...although totally worth it :hugs:

Love to all...I always read but don't manage to post often

XxX


----------



## mommaandbaby

Happy New Year to all you beautiful ladies!!!:happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Lee you had double and a half more losses than me and I nearly went insane after 4 so Im not surprised you feel like you need a lot of support. I am nearly at peace with my losses I suppose I only have anger left at times like why me but it's infrequent. And while you're pregnant too you need so much tlc especially being parl. :hug:


Thanks Andrea, hubs is generally wonderful but I need him to be 100% there in labour as apparently unsupportive, joking, inattentive, awkward and aguemetative husbands during labour can stop labour completely and are a cause of c sections!!? He thinks he can play computer games and work while I'm groaning but I have put him straight lol!


----------



## LeeC

Hey NSN, I am seriously deliberating going to stay with my mum and family down south in the early days, as I only have dh in Scotland and at the moment don't even feel like I have him!!!

Sorry for the self pity posts, off to find my new year positivity now :)


----------



## LeeC

So true Fili, I was just reading an article about how much support pregnant women need due to change in physical and emotional state.
Don't you wish we could plant out brains in their heads sometimes, Stepford Wives style lol


----------



## filipenko32

Yes that would be great! In what way is dh not supportive Hun?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You two are not alone. I read on here posts by other girls like Kat who have these wonderful sensitive caring supportive husbands and think where the hell is mine? Mark is 50% lovely, 50% fucking dick. He is crap when I'm pregnant. Especially in the early days when i wasn't whale sized, he seemed to think because he couldn't see the pregnancy it couldn't possible be affecting me. Men will never ever understand. I think it was probably easier for women in the old days when men didnt feign to be interested in pregnancy and birth and we didn't expect them to be. They loitered outside the hospital corridor smoking a cigar and that was that. We obviously expect too much. Poor clueless creatures that they are.


----------



## filipenko32

Lol mrs mig, I mean playing comp games while I'm screaming and cursing lol! :shock: Think he could as well! He is generally looking after me tho so for hat I'm grateful - very considering he's male!


----------



## Neversaynever

Fili...PM or FB me you number :winkwink:

With my losses...he was great...with my pregnancy...he was over protective...during labour...he was my advocate and saviour...amazing! The first few days he was also brilliant.

They don't get that these little people are your world and should be theirs too. The hormomne and emotions when these little rainbows arrive are overwhelming in an indescribable way. The first two weeks you survive in adrenaline..then reality sets. Sleep deprivation is so so evil too...please sleep when you can and screw the housework. Stupid little things will piss you off, you will be snappy and they will wonder WTF your problem is. All I can say is try and communicate as much as possible and find some support and utilise it. 

If any of you are BFing...please please please look up support groups that have Lactation Consultants if possible and know where they are...don't leave it too long to get help.

Any questions...feel free to ask :flower:

Love to all

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for offering to update for me Hun I will pm you my number


----------



## wookie130

I'm sorry to hear that so many of you gals have unsupportive or insensitive men in your lives. I feel so blessed to have Brad as my DH...he's been amazing throughout my entire pregnancy, and I can honestly say that he wants this child every iota as much as I do...and the miscarriages effected him very negatively, right along side of me. It's too bad that some men can't take more responsibility for the life they've created, and by helping the moms out more with their babies!


----------



## Neversaynever

Wooks..my DH was the same...honestly, a baby changes things a lot...just be prepared :winkwink:

XxX


----------



## filipenko32

My hubs is not those things wooks but I am trying to prep him for just how supportive he needs to be during labour, I feel like he needs to work as hard as me but in different ways if I'm going to get this baby out! He tends to get bored very easily and needs his computer lol! During my mc's and pregnancy he has been very loving and supportive - except for evicting me to the spare room because of my snoring! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Morning ladies...

Baby has been kicking up a storm and disco dancing since about 4.30am so decided to get up and see you all!

Happy 2013 all!!

Like Never says I think all men... esp first timers completely underestimate what is involved in growing and having a baby! 

MrsM your man has no excuse... he knows what will happen! LOL... PS.... any signs of baby coming?

Fili.. i would kick him out... even it is me snoring! Aren't I the evil cow!

Lee... 2013 will be better for us... it WILL! Hope is important! xxxx

Never... I will be bugging you non stop for advice you know that right?

Hey Wookie! You must be heading up the list now as well! Wahooo!

Hopeful how are the twins doing?

Hey Fitzy and Holly!

Tuckie your picci made me giggle! Holly you are right he looks like a ninja Daddy!

Angel so lovely to see you here... though as you know I am a dufus... hope you are here permanently very soon!

Mighty our boys seem to be right party animals.. my Hubby has also felt our boy too... like you say, it makes it all seem more real doesn't it! The kicks, punches and turns are getting quite vigorous now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili don't forget I said I could update for you too, though I could be in labour myself at this rate. 
Pad, good to see you, can't believe how far on you and Lee are now! 
Mark isn't so bad, and when I was in labour with Edie he was good. He actually said and did very little, just stayed very close to me and that was what I needed. I was very quiet in labour, I kind of went into myself and got on with it and that sort of birth companion really suited me. Dammit I was hoping it would have happened today. Baby was so active last night, he (it has to be a boy) kept me awake for ages wriggling around. It hurts now! Of course now I am awake he is fast asleep and not moving so I'm panicking all is well. I was really hoping to wake up with contractions this morning and know that today is the day. I went 4 days over with Edie looks like this one is going to beat that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Contractions are happening!!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Oooooh MrsMig! So excited for you! Hope you have a short and easy labour! It will be the first PARL baby of 2013 to be born! Cant wait for piccies!xx


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, nearly wet myself with excitement then. Stalking for updates on here and FB x.


----------



## Madrid98

All the best mrsmigg!!! Hope it'll be short and as painless as possible!!


----------



## cazi77

Good luck mrsm


----------



## LeeC

I'm not worried about dh in labour, he is so excited about this baby and I know he will be everything I need in labour. Our problem is all the baggage we have acquired over the years due to continuous grief and the situation with me and his family.
These issues just seem to keep rearing their ugly head and I know things need to be resolved as the arguments and upset it causes just gets out of hand.
Anyway, he just sent me a lovely text which cheered me up and I know we truly love each other, sometimes I'm pretty amazed we made it this far.
I am lucky in the sense I know he will make an amazing daddy.

Luckily Fili my dh isn't interested in computer games, he is however afflicted with a football
Obsession, that drives me to distraction! Haha he even watched a bit of the game with the rest of my family during our wedding reception!!!

One of us should write some kind of manual for all the men out there! How to keep your wife, without the strife during pregnancy!!!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I was responding to your FB post earlier and then suddenly realised I wasn't sure if you had outed yourself yet, so I kept it pretty neutral.
I am Loving that our twinno babies are having a party right now. I am feeling so much movement at the minute, still trying to get used to the very strange sensations. Sometimes I actually shout out in surprise, have you done this too?
Ill post a bump pic soon, think my waist is about 39 inches now. I look like a little barrel already, my mum said my bump is huge for 5.5 months lol x.


----------



## Raptasaur

Been dropping in to read but not posting. Hope everyone had a fab Christmas and New Year x

Good luck Mrs Mig. I hope this labour is quick and easy for you. I am totally relying on the second time around being easier.....So excited for you!!

Right there with you all on the grumpy front and insensitive relatives. I have three siblings and two of them haven't even acknowledged I am pregnant! I am up north this week staying with my little brother so I have seen them for the first time since I told my family about this pg. Nada. Not a word from either of them. No congratulations at all. Only my aunt has even mentioned the baby and said congratulations. What is wrong with people? Even my own mother hasn't commented at all. In fact all I've had from her is grief that I haven't been to her house yet. My DD is really ill with a high temp so we are stuck in at my brother's. My mam thinks I should get her dressed, stick her in the car and bring her over. I've had enough of her. I hope to God my relationship with my DD is nothing like mine with her. She couldn't say a supportive thing if she tried. Sorry for the selfish rant. Your posts reasonated with me. I've been struggling to stay positive so I haven't posted because I don't just want to come on here and moan!!! And what am I doing?????

Anyway, I hope 2013 is a fantastic year for us all, irritating relatives aside :). I am really looking forward to meeting all your babies and my own too xx

Off to arrange my 20 week scan. Will try and catch up properly with you all once I'm home again next week. Thank goodness for PARL friends on B&B!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeeee how exciting, good luck Mrs migg :yipee:


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck mrsm!!

Pad not sure I've got you on FB...let me know your details and I'll add you x


----------



## cgav1424

MrsM - good luck!!! I'll be stalking throughout the day!


----------



## Abi 2012

ooooh mrs m!!! good luck hun hope its a quick and easily labour hun :D will be stalking now :) when i can that is ! xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mrs mig!!!
just had my scan, memo is 9 lbs 9 already!!! Holy [email protected] sh!t! I don't know what to do now :shrug: It means an over ten pounder if i go to term. He looked so cute, he had the fattest cheeks ever but geeze

Heeeellppp how will i get him out!?


----------



## hopeful23456

good luck mrsm!!!!

fili - me-me is big!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Youch Fili! Don't worry you will get him out. Read Loz's birth story again. Things happening very slowly here, contractions not got any quicker or amounted to anything. Not had a lot of movement today so I'm going to the hospital to get checked.


----------



## BeautifulD

Fili... They told me DD was going to be big and she ended up being a diddy 6lb 15oz :winkwink: so try not to panic too much :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Fili- There's a lot of wiggle-room on those projected weights...most babies don't come out weighing what was originally thought...but if so...WHOA!!! LOL!

MrsMigs- Good luck at the hospital! I hope things are progressing, and they keep you! Remember, hee hee hoooooo hee hee hoooooooo (that's supposed to be Lamaze breathing, thank you very much!!! LOL!)!!! Take care, and I'll be glued to the computer in anticipation!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo MrsM! Here's hoping baby is coming!

Fili... Oooo well they say a big baby is a healthy baby!

Hey Lee... yes it is all still weird to me... baby had me up from 4.30 cos he was wriggling and kicking and turning so much... love it!! 

Bumpy will PM ya!


----------



## Hollybush75

Sending contracting vibes MrsMiggins :hugs:

I'm so tired :( I'm restless at night now and my back aches like mad if I stand up for too long :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not dilated at all!!! I've been having contractions all fecking day!! Oh well maybe tomorrow. Baby is ok that's the main thing.


----------



## dextersmum

hello ladies just trying to catch up on the posts.

excited that Mrs M is contracting and hoping you are now in hospital in labour??

I am really struggling today with lower back pain and am in agony even just sitting down. I have tried paracetamol, hot water bottle and even a warm bath but nothing has eased it so if you have any suggestions ladies please let me know??


----------



## Madrid98

Aww mrsmigg I was hoping for cute baby pic by now!! Never mind!! If baby is ok that's the main thing. Are contractions painful?


----------



## KatM

Hi Ladies!
Grey is doing great after a week of growth spurt hell where I was literally BF 12hrs a day. Be prepared!

MrsMigg,
Checking in on you. Booo for no dilation!

Fili,
That is a big baby, but those measures are off. You do have a mighty sized bump.


Hubbies----
Even my sweet and helpful hubby has been yelled at repeatedly in the last 3 weeks for being a man. Some examples:
Leaving the recycling box I told him to dispose of in the middle of the room, for me to trip on while holding Grey.
Leaving the house a bloody mess while I cooked, cleaned and did laundry and took care of Grey, while he surfed the internet for a new sports car.... Yes this happened and No, I was not pleased. He shaped up soon after.
Leaving piles of mess around the entire house.
Needing me to tell him exactly what needs to be done more than once.
Proclaiming he made breakfast, lunch and dinner that day and IS helping.... When he HEATED back up the food I made from scratch and froze in the freezer prior to giving birth. Microwaving is NOT cooking.
These are just a few examples of how even "good" hubbies are still MEN, BUT yes, DH has also changed almost every diaper, washes the poopie off Grey's butt gently with his hand and water, is doing a lot of the housework (at least half now or more), and spends many, many hours wearing and amusing Grey so that I can have a few precious moments to myself. Oh, and working from home.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM, I got excited there when I read back. I hope things start to progress for you , it sounds like something is definetely starting!


----------



## fitzy79

Mrs Migg - I hope things kick off properly for you soon!

Fili...wow...am sure those measurements are off though hun. My friend was told at 38 weeks that her Babs was estimated at 8lb 9oz already..he was born two weeks later weighing just that so allow for margin of error!!

Glued to new series of OBEM here!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies, she measured every part of his body and he's in the 98th percentile for everything or off the scale so I think I have to take it seriously and it was a very good clinic. I'm sure there's some leeway either way but he is big :wacko:. Going to ring the midwife tomorrow and push for some answers as to what I should do, if anything but I def do not want to be overdue. 

Mrs migg I really hope your contractions come back thick and fast and you dilate quickly and soon. Glad baby miglet is A OK though that is the main thing! 

Kat LOL! Hope you're ok Hun

Rapt :hi: your pregnancy is zooming along!

As for mums... Pah! Mine has forgotten I exist never mind my baby! I really will be a different kind of mum! And family - well we can't choose them,.. Shame! 

Pad :hi: love that you're feeling so much movement :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Fili, what a hunk of a baby you have in there and you have such a tiny frame. my friend had a baby that weighed over 13llb, in fact hubby just told me her baby was 14llb.
Did you get a pic today?

MrsM, I hope things pick up nicely for you.

Fitzy, I keep hearing people talk about OBEM, I watched one episode months ago and a girl was screaming her head off during labour, I got a bit scared and switched it off. May watch it again though. Do you recommend it, maybe I just caught quite a bad birth on the one I watched.

Kat, thanks for the update and I love your new pic.

AFM: Baby is just waking up and hubby got to feel first movement earlier. I have promised him some action from baby tonight so he can bond so hope he/she wants to play.


----------



## LeeC

My baby brain can only post a couple of things at a time:

Holly and Dexters, hope you feel much more comfortable soon.

Pad, baby just made me jump off sofa lol, it's quite addictive waiting for it to happen don't you think.


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks MrsM, Holly, Fili, EMZ, Lee, Dexters, Tuckie, Mrskg & everyone else! This is a very busy time of year for me in every aspect of life, so will try to at least lurk for updates! sorry this is long...

Holly &#8211; happy 3rd tri!!! :yipee:

EMZ &#8211; hope you are feeling better?

Lee &#8211; oh wow, that has to be the weirdest feeling having lil Lee pushing & prodding like that right after it all just started! (a good weird of course!) :cloud9: Lol on the roids :bodyb: Bump pic please! And hoping you & DH get everything out & settled before lil Lee comes to town :hugs:

Dexters &#8211; I think I&#8217;d be a little scared too &#8211; like its my security blanket or something. Also, really praying this is yoru year, too. I can&#8217;t even imagine having what happened to you happen. Thinsg will be much different this time, just remember. :flower: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can do backs as I&#8217;ve had 6 back surgeries in 2010! Try ice 20min, off 20 min, heating pad 20 min, off 20 min & repeat. Heating pads are way better than hot water bottles & I&#8217;ve read they are safe (if on the back) &#8211; just don&#8217;t put on the highest (low to mid level just in case). Also, prop pillow under your legs if you are laying/sitting/leaning & chilling out. Will take pressure off your lower back. only other thing is prescription painkillers if it gets bad... :nope: (OB can prescribe Class B if gets bad/long-term.). Also heard cat-cows are good for back strengthening from my yoga friend. I will have to see a PT for this myself, most likely so whatever I learn I can pass on...

Tuckie &#8211; those pics are so incredibly cute! :cloud9: She&#8217;s a tiny lil thing! Hubby pic &#8211; LOL, is he changing the poo or stealing it? :haha: 

NTAT &#8211; yes, I have had brown spotting too &#8211; it&#8217;s the prog.! Wait, did you say you were digging inside with tp? Be careful bc prog makes you so &#8220;raw&#8221; that anything can irritate it & cause you to bleed (I couldn&#8217;t use tampons in prog months bc it would rip me inside when I pulled it out & I gushed blood):nope: had an actual black clot come out 1 day post-BFP too.

MrsKg &#8211; yay for the new car!

MrsM &#8211; Migglet&#8217;s (love it!) coming any day now? :happydance::yipee: Hoping for a quick, easy one for you! :flower:

Beaut &#8211; good to see you in PARL!!! And happy 12 weeks :yipee::wohoo: you made it! Love the u/s pics :cloud9:

Fili &#8211; Holy crap &#8211; 9lbs 9oz already?! :shock: Oh boy, what have you been feeding him? :haha: Btw, DH playing computer games while you are in labor?! :saywhat: Glad you set him straight ahead of time! :growlmad: :nope:

Pad &#8211; Congrats on the strength to not partake of the :beer::drunk:! :haha: LOVE the bump pics &#8211; woot-woot!!! :happydance: Next scan below&#8230;

Lee & Pad &#8211; what is V Day???

Angel &#8211; got your news from RMC :growlmad: & so sorry. I can&#8217;t wait to see you here in 2013, though!!!

Rap &#8211; Ugh, that&#8217;s shitty of your mom & rest of family that haven&#8217;t even commented or congratulated you??? :grr: I&#8217;m so sorry. :nope: You will have a very close relationship w/your DD, don&#8217;t you worry. 

Kat &#8211; lol! Good he is at least &#8220;learning&#8221;. :winkwink:

:hi: everyone else! 

About DH&#8217;s not getting it. Mine asks me on NYE, when I didn&#8217;t want to go to a 2nd party &#8220;why I was getting sick?&#8221;. :saywhat: But he&#8217;s generally been supportive (so far) &#8211; just clueless so I have to make sure I communicate things properly&#8230; he generally looks at my expression to tell how &#8220;he should be feeling&#8221; :rofl: God Bless him, at least he plays along with whatever the hell it happens to be &#8211; lol! Gosh, I feel lucky now... 

Called high-risk OBGYN/Spec today & he wants me in WAY before OBGYN was even going to refer me, I mean GOD..bless...us..all :growlmad:. (thank God hematologist said get in there before 9 wks) I'm so glad I am type A & pushy sometimes, jeez! (sometimes :blush:) OB was going to refer me at 9 weeks only for the 12-wk nuchal thingy, even after I told him of all my issues & concerns, he was there for all my mc's & knows my probs - ? . I mean, WTF I may not make at that far w/blood issues, gene mutations, hormone failures (I totally would have lost this one w/o Rx progesterone) & etc. you dumb-a$$ that's the whole freakin point?! :grr:

So, upside is that my ranting is getting me a much-needed 2-3 hour appt w/High-Risk OBGYN next Wed. 1/9 (8 wks if I make it!). Getting "very detailed u/s" (hmmmm?), genetic counseling, and probs some testing & consult & whatever else. I feel MUCH better about this, now and I didn't even have to demand it or throw a tantrum haha: hey, if that's what it takes!), he recommended it once looking initially at my case. :winkwink::thumbup:

Happy New Year everyone - 2013 IS going to be OUR year!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - we cross-posted - hope hubby will get some action tonight! From baby Lee, of course...


----------



## daviess3

Mrsm yay get that baby out!!! I hope it hurts up for u, I was 40 +4 when I had lexi but it started with slow contractions on 40+2 did get progressively worse an then waters went etc etc, fxd it's quicker for u!! Xx

Fili big baby more gravity, my friend has had 9lb babies twice an is a size 6 uk 2us ladies an 5ft 2! Trust me our bodies are made to do this, if your body isn't reacting as it should they'll do a section, so relax an go with the what will be will be attitude, I swear that's what made my experience amazing. Not long now so excited x

Kat, men they r funny!! I would get him a picture of a sports car an say u brought it!! Then say oh it's a bit like u cooking dinner the other night, u kind of didn't did u!! Lol!! Men!! X

Pad lee yay for movement so nice when hubs feels it to x 

Sorry for everyone's hubby's annoying them, I think when ur in labour they do step up, my hub was ace he did everything I told him to, I wanted encouragement I wanted comfort but not to much as I would get aggravated, I need to no he was there whilst we were at home but I didn't want him staring at me so he sat downstairs an would come up every twenty mins or so which was about right, in hospital I wanted to stand an walk about so he sat in the chair which was fine by me, when they had to put needle in he held me whilst I fainted in his arms, he comforted me during my tears an made my fears disappear, he held me as I pushed our baby into this world his head was next to mine! I can honestly say of all my moans about my not perfect hub he did great. I think it's normal when the pee us off but aslong as there there when it counts!! X

Who watched obem? Lee i watched it last series during pregnancy an I did worry when I saw screaming.... My sister screamed like that but I can honestly say I didn't, I found it would waste more energy, I just panted, but I'm not an overly loud person I suppose, I cried everytime a baby was born an that says something to me that no matter wgat the baby was always the important bit, an how true it was. Even when they show emer sections an things that can go wrong they show how well the staff at hospitals deal with every eventuality, so it helped me have faith an also understand a lot if the procedures in hospital. I would recommend it but were all different x


----------



## wookie130

I really wished we had OBEM over here in the states...I thought there was a U.S. version...it's never been on with my cable line-up, however.

Mrs. Mig- I hope things are progressing...c'mon cervix, dilate already!!!

Fili- Good grief, I don't want to see you go a minute overdue either. It'll be alright. I just hope you don't have a ton of newborn sized clothes, as he may not fit into a lot of that, especially length-wise. And if he does fit into some of it, it won't take but a week or two for him to grow out it. Eeekkk!!! You've got a big babeh there!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies,

Been awhile since I have posted. Been away for Xmas/New Year to beach home trying to escape the heat here. Its been around 42c for the last few days which is around 108F and it shows no sign of cooling anytime in the next week. Aussie summers........gotta love them.

Its nice to log back on a see everyones progress. So much happens on this thread constantly.

My nausea decided to revisit for the last few days, have not enjoyed that at all. Still waiting, very impatiently to feel something, anything. I know I have an anterior placenta and it might still be awhile yet, but just want something :wacko: 

Hope everyone had a great Xmas and New Year and look foward to seeing all the 2013 babies.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

I have just thrown up :sick: nearly in my sleep too, just got up in time! :help: Feeling better now though! Thanks for all your great advice. Wooks I have taken all newborn stuff out, thankfully most of the stuff I have is 0-3 months but even that's not gonna last long (up to 14lbs). I kept racking my brain before thinking have I eaten too many crisps or something :haha: but I really haven't because I haven't been able to for one thing! Think I've probably been keeping down less that the recommended 2000 kcals. Mirander Kerr who is married to Orlando Bloom had a 10 pounder naturally and she is stick thin but said she put a lot of weight on with her pregnancy and Orlando Bloom isn't exactly big so who knows!! Anyway I got a chunky monkey and I either need to chill about it like you say
Davies or work on a plan of action but maybe things will happen naturally in the next few days or so. I keep saying come on Memo burst that bubble and come out!

Taurus - I have a front placenta and didn't feel anything till 24 weeks or so. My sickness (but no vomiting really) was horrendous 10-20 weeks! Looking good! Your pregnancy is flying too! OMG to the heat though, hope you're managing to keep cool! 

Wooks there is a US version I've been watching it! But I think the UK one is better :haha: How are you feeling hun?

Davies I have my episode recorded it was the 1st one in the series tonight wasn't it!? Might watch it tomorrow now though or I will never sleep! Your DH sounds like he klnew exactly what to do and that must have helped you have a fab labour!

Dextersmum sorry you have backache I hope you get some relief soon :hugs: 

Lee yes movement is addictive I am constantly waiting for the next kick even though I find it uncomfortable now. I do have a pic of my chubby Me-mo but will upload tomorrow when have more energy! His cheeks were so chubby on the scan :cloud9: My little chubster! 

Lilz you do have to be pushy in this game!! I was definitely very pushy even with private consultants! I'm so glad you got your appointment, let us know how it goes.

Mrs migg I hope you're being whisked off to hospital as I write, got my poms poms out for you cheering Miglet out!



:hi: everyone else I've missed :hugs:


----------



## KatM

Ladies,
I have only been able to catch snipets of the thread...

Ladies with tension with their DH...
Before the baby was born, DH and I were having tension (especially after our one month 24/7 vacation). We committed to doing a daily couple's dialogue where we discussed things nightly to reconnect for approx 10 min each. It worked. We also focused on working together as a team. DH was a dream in labor and my labor was hell. Having a newborn puts strain you can't imagine on you. (At least it did for me, but I LOVE my sleep and free time) Please try to reconnect before the baby is born to have the most solid marriage that you can. You WILL need his HELP once the baby is here.

Lee,
I hope your DH gets to feel the baby kick tonight and that some of the grief of the last few years and the tension that ensued can be released prior to your rainbow arrival.

Fili,
NeMo is a biggie. I know women that pushed out bigger and were totally fine. I will say that I had a very hard time pushing out Grey. I made his head so cone shaped the nursed asked my hubby if he had suction done. He also had a very bad bruise on his head from my pubic bone on his way out. Start doing your pereneum massage so you won't tear or at least tear less.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Kat, I will good idea, I've been putting that off - might start doing it 3 times a day now lol! What kind of oil did you use?


----------



## LilSluz

Good advice Kat! That's an interesting therapy thing you had going, I like it! Communication is HUGE (& its something 90% of us probs have to work on. Including myself of course :blush:)

Heart - thank you for adding me! :hugs: And welcome to Florida! Hope you get all sunshine, warmth & white sand beaches while you are here. :cloud9: Even though I know you are from Cali, so not much of a far cry from there. :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a boy! A dinky 7 lb 2! Fili if it reassures you Edie was 8lb 4 and her birth was easier! 
His name is Louis and he is absolutely beautiful. I can't believe I have a boy!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Miggins............what a fantastic way to start the new year.

Cant wait for pics..........congrats again xx


----------



## melfy77

Back from holidays! And officially on vacation:happydance:

MrsMiggins: CONGRATS!!!!! :yipee: We want pictures!!! 7lb2, that's a lovely baby:thumbup: Glad evertyhing went well for you and your little boy:cloud9:

Fili: you're next I think!!! Are you ready? You can do this!!

To our newest members: Welcome:flower: Everyone here is amazing, you'll find great support.

went to the doctor today, our little girl is doing great:happydance: can't believe am 35 weeks already, and we're sooo excited to meet her!!. We've got the carseat ready, so we're ready!!


----------



## pink80

Congrats MrsMig :happydance:


----------



## KatM

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's a boy! A dinky 7 lb 2! Fili if it reassures you Edie was 8lb 4 and her birth was easier!
> His name is Louis and he is absolutely beautiful. I can't believe I have a boy!!!


YAAAAAAAY!!!! See you on MARL!!!!


----------



## KatM

LilSluz said:


> Good advice Kat! That's an interesting therapy thing you had going, I like it! Communication is HUGE (& its something 90% of us probs have to work on. Including myself of course :blush:)
> 
> Heart - thank you for adding me! :hugs: And welcome to Florida! Hope you get all sunshine, warmth & white sand beaches while you are here. :cloud9: Even though I know you are from Cali, so not much of a far cry from there. :winkwink:

I have my M.A. in psychology and used a technique that Harville Hendrix writes about.



filipenko32 said:


> Thanks Kat, I will good idea, I've been putting that off - might start doing it 3 times a day now lol! What kind of oil did you use?

EPO... twice a day is recommended.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig I knew you'd had HIM as soon as I woke up this morning I had a strong instinct and jumped on here! Sooo happy for you :cry: :cloud9: although crying and getting emotional at 6 am is make my sickness worse!! Oh well :wohoo: pics! Story! But you rest first if you can xxxxx

Melfy I'm ready as I'll ever be! Im thinking of that scene where Winnie the pooh gets stuck in the door way to his tree forest home though!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations MrsMiggins!!!! 

What a good job you did going from 0dialation to having him in such a short time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll post pics when his grandma and grandad and brother and sister have seen him! He looks just like Edie - but with a bit of Yoda thrown in :haha: Mark and I were laughing at him making funny little faces. He has been asleep since 2 am and I want to wake him up for cuddles!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats mrsmigg on your baby boy!! How wonderful to wake up to this news !! 

Fili you're next :winkwink:


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats MrsM!!! :happydance: Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LeeC

MrsM, I am just so happy for you right now. It seems like no time since we were chatting on RM thread and now you have your beautiful rainbow Louis. Of course I will be stalking for pics now and to hear all the details. congratulations to you and all your family x.

Taurus, nice to see you back.

So I have recorded OBEM, dh and I are going to watch it together, like you Davies I cried at the birth I watched, it's very emotional. I know I will shed buckets when my own little one arrives. 
Can't believe I'm actually even deliberating labour, everything is becoming a reality to me now and I can't bloody wait. 

Mark and I had a very long talk and Kat I agree and was worried how we would cope when baby comes along with any tension, as we are both realists an know the hard work and stress a newborn will bring so we discussed this and lots of other issues, we have set some boundaries and action points to help us and are both much happier now. Communication is def so important.


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhhh love this mrsm!!! A beautiful boy how perfect!!

You dilated quickly then seeing as you weren't dilated at all at 6.30pm. Hope the birth wasn't too painful, excited to see pics!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was still only 2 cm at almost 11pm!! He came from nowhere! He's been asleep since 2 I'm dying for him to wake up! Won't be saying that soon I bet!


----------



## LeeC

Awwww, bet you can't take your eyes off him MrsM.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't. I'm so excited. I can't believe how little he is!!


----------



## filipenko32

I CANT wait to see him mrs mig!!!! 

Does anyone know what 2/5 engaged means, that's what I am now


----------



## fitzy79

Mrs Mig...CONGRATULATIONS!!! So delighted to read of Louis's safe arrival and I really hope he wakes up soon so that you can have some well deserved cuddles!! X 

OBEM - I've been obsessed since first series but then again I was always interested in labour and birth and don't get freaked out by it. I think it just shows how different women can have such different experiences but the end result is generally the same...a healthy baby which is all that matters!


----------



## padbrat

Just stepped away from packing.... we are off to my Sis's til Sunday to see my VERY excited Niece and Nephew... I had a feeling.....

AND OMG I WAS RIGHT! YAYYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAY MrsM! Congratulations on the birth of your Son! Brilliant ... just amazing! Well done MrsM!!!

Sorry for the brief post all.. must get on the road...

Lee I hope Hubby got to feel baby! Must be in sympathy with you as baby just gave a punch!

Kat so nice to hear from you with news from Grey! That handsome boy!

V day = viability day... I can't wait!

Fili what will be will be... Memo is healthy


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mrsm fab news can't wait for birth story were u at hospital? X

Fili 2/5 means the head is 2/5 in 3/5 out lexis was 2/5 in on my due date an I had her 4 days later but some people are days so who nos! X


----------



## Abi 2012

mrs m!!!! im so happy for you a beautiful baby boy!! wow conrats sweetie and rest up while you can xxxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

MrsM I'm so happy for you!!! A beautiful little boy to add to the rainbow collection!!! And well done you too, can't wait to hear your birth story :happydance: x

Fili, like Davies said 2/5 inside your pelvis, and 3/5ths are still palpable. People engage at different rates so its hard to predict. Your next!!! (Or me if I jump the queue :haha:) x

Kat, Grey is beautiful. Glad his growth spurt has slowed and he's returned to the happy baby for you x

My family and midwife are all home from holiday tomorrow! YES!!!!! il be able to relax and get my 'baby out' plan into action!!! I'm seeing my midwife monday, so il let u know how engaged I am! Head was engaged at 36weeks so hoping baby has moved down lots. Get period aches everyday now, not for long tho and they are bareable. Stomach skin is so tight, literally have a rock hard stomach. you can feel just baby. think im ready to pop! So everything is perfectly normal here. DH is just amazing, I'm sorry some DH's aren't supportive/helpful. We are so very excited!!!!x


----------



## LeeC

Pad, have a great time. I bet your niece and nephew are so excited about new baby cousin.

I'm still so excited about your news MrsM, Fili: you next.
Not long for you either Sticky. I am loving this new spurt of births in 2013.


----------



## filipenko32

Booked in to see Nhs consultant or doctor on Monday at 4 to discuss my options. If memo went to 40 weeks plus he could be over or pushing 11lbs!! I need to get this baby out! Hubs is panicking too and making me feel worse!


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats mrsmig can't wait to see pics xxx

Anyone got an iPhone? How do I get to subscribed threads? X


----------



## sticky_wishes

Please don't panic Fili! My friend recently had her baby...she's a size 6 (uk) and 5ft4, her partner is 5ft5 and also very slim. She delivered a 10lb1 baby naturally with just the help of gas n air n a water birth. 

The more relaxed you are the more your muscles will be relaxed. Tense and fearful can close up the space in your vagina (TMI I know!!) But seriously the internal muscles will relax and not clench. You will be fine, and the midwife will know if you need help xx


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, MrsMigs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A lovely boy - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks sticky that makes me feel better :hugs: 

Can't wait to see mrs migs little miglet Louis!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh MrsMig - CONGRATS on your beautiful :baby: boy :blue:!!!! :yipee: OMG, that was sooooo fast from saying you're not even dilated to announcing a baby boy!!! :shock: I had to read it a couple of times to be sure I was reading it right! :haha: 

How wonderful, a beautiful baby boy, Louis. :cloud9: Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Fili, hoping you are very soon after MrsMig so Me-mo isn't too, too large!!! 

Don't panic, baby will come out no matter how big & that's the important part. My friend just gave birth last month to a 11lb 1oz'r. She did have to have a c-sec after trying naturally, but she also went to 42+ weeks.


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congrats mrsm on the birth of your baby boy!!!!!!!!:baby:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Hi all,

Just popping in to say I had an early scan today (5 weeks 5 days by LMP) and baby has a heartbeat!
I'm ecstatic as never seen one before. They said everything looks perfect for my dates and I go back in two weeks for another scan.


Spoiler
Its the spot near the top. https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/9A2B4DA4-A6ED-4CD8-8406-E0CD93788B2A-921-000001BF7FAA1B8B.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone! I'll post a pic later when family have seen him. 
MrsK. On your iPhone in the top right hand corner click on user CP your subscribed threads are there. Use the desktop version rather than the mobile version, the mobile version is horrible! 
Thank you all for your wonderful wishes, here and on Facebook. And particularly thank you all for your invaluable help and support on every day of this journey, from bfp back in April to holding my hand through those PAL wobbles right up to today. I could have done it without you girls - but it would have been so much harder. Lots of love to you all.


----------



## dextersmum

congratulations Mrs M that is lovely news. can't believe you managed to post an update on here so quickly lol

My back ache seems to have subsided today after I went to bed at 9pm and watched OBEM. I seem to have pregnancy glow today and my face is burning up. I look like I have spent 3 hours under a sun lamp lol.

Had a consultants apt today and heard baby's heart beat and am hopefully going to get a scan tomorrow or next week as I said I didn't want to wait 7 weeks between scans.


----------



## duckytwins

I just wanted to drop in to let everyone know that our rainbow, Christian Jacob, was born via csection at 923pm on December 11. He was 6 pounds 1.8 ounces and 17 1/2" long. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/9FCF6FB3-CC46-41B7-B449-96CA2B7FB171-12402-000011EA0CB0CA5C.jpg


----------



## scarolinarn04

Congrats Ms. Migs!

NTAS: That is fantastic that you were able to see a heartbeat!! That is a wonderful sign. 

I was finally able to get my scanned moved up from 9 weeks to 7 weeks. I'm not sure why the original nurse was being so difficult. This is my 7th pregnancy and only 1 has made it to 9 weeks (which resulted in my wonderful son) so I don't think it's unreasonable to do a scan earlier. The upside is that the nurse that is working with my dr is only temporary- my regular nurse should be back in a 1-2 weeks from maternity leave. Still very anxious and at the same time very calm. I know there isn't anything that can be done- I'm already on progesterone and lovenox injections (blood thinner)- whatever is going to happen will happen. Side note:Yesterday morning my nausea was horrible and then subsided throughout the day and today its not as bad- hoping its just bc its early and syptoms fluctuate early on. 

Question: What is this show OPEM everyone is talking about?


----------



## hopeful23456

Congratulations duckytwins!!! Gorgeous little guy!


----------



## BeautifulD

Duckytwins he's gorgeous :) congratulations!! x


----------



## LilSluz

NTAT - Great news - congrats!

Dexters - glad your back is better & GL on scan! 

Scarol - good news & it is not unreasonable - we must all fight for proper treatment & monitoring, it seems. Well, I've been sick as a DOG for 2.5 wks, horrid headaches & soooo tired & then yesterday it just abruptly stopped - nothing at all. Just like that. Today? I'm about to call out of work bc my headache is so bad, it feels like a bad migraine & I just got :sick:. I'm sure fluctuations are very normal & will come & go throughout 1st tri (& hopefully not the 2nd!). Somebody correct me if I am wrong about
this...

Remedies for migraines anyone? Other than laying in the dark w/heating pad behind my head & 2 Tylenols?


----------



## LilSluz

Duckytwins - very cute - congrats!!!

Mirium - :hi: I see you lurking - welcome to PARL! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations ducky twins!!! :cloud9: 

Well hubs decided that aside from the Nhs consultant we see on Monday we need to see someone tomorrow. He asked me if I had any contacts we could see :haha: just a few! One consultant who helped me for free during my miscarriages via email and phone is an expert in delivery and based at the very prestigious Portland hospital. Anyway I dropped him an email to explain fatty bum bum's predicament and he said he could see us tomorrow. In his email back to us he said we need an induction if favourable or a c section ASAP. He didn't push his private hospital in fact he said it was very expensive there and he said the Nhs should do it as giving natural birth will pose problems if baby gets much bigger. He is so lovely and so handsome too lol lol lol! I think if he delivered my baby I would be too distracted! I think the Nhs will leave me to rot if I don't start pushing now. Out plan is to go to the Nhs on Monday with our decision and what this consultant said then they can't fob us off. ATM I have a strong feeling I'm going to opt for an induction if poss and mentally prep for a planned c section unless labour starts tonight.


----------



## NewToAllThis

LilSluz said:


> NTAT  yes, I have had brown spotting too  its the prog.! Wait, did you say you were digging inside with tp? Be careful bc prog makes you so raw that anything can irritate it & cause you to bleed (I couldnt use tampons in prog months bc it would rip me inside when I pulled it out & I gushed blood):nope: had an actual black clot come out 1 day post-BFP

Well :blush: I just poked the TP in a little bit, I just needed to know that's exactly where it was coming from... Good news is that I've started using it rectally and the spotting has now stopped. My insides were a little bit sore so looks like I stopped it just in time. My poor bottom is suffering a bit now though :(


----------



## filipenko32

New I'll talk to you on your journal Hun or I just end up repeating myself lol! Xxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

filipenko32 said:


> Congratulations ducky twins!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Well hubs decided that aside from the Nhs consultant we see on Monday we need to see someone tomorrow. He asked me if I had any contacts we could see :haha: just a few! One consultant who helped me for free during my miscarriages via email and phone is an expert in delivery and based at the very prestigious Portland hospital. Anyway I dropped him an email to explain fatty bum bum's predicament and he said he could see us tomorrow. In his email back to us he said we need an induction if favourable or a c section ASAP. He didn't push his private hospital in fact he said it was very expensive there and he said the Nhs should do it as giving natural birth will pose problems if baby gets much bigger. He is so lovely and so handsome too lol lol lol! I think if he delivered my baby I would be too distracted! I think the Nhs will leave me to rot if I don't start pushing now. Out plan is to go to the Nhs on Monday with our decision and what this consultant said then they can't fob us off. ATM I have a strong feeling I'm going to opt for an induction if poss and mentally prep for a planned c section unless labour starts tonight.

A few contacts :rofl:, you are the EXPERT in all areas of this Fili:haha:

Sorry you are worrying about Me-Mo's size. Hopefully there are just a little bit out with their measurements but I don't blame you for following this up. 

Good luck for your appointment x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Duckytwins & Mrs Miggins - congratulations on the births of your rainbow babies :cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

Lol new I know haha! I'm going to take him some champagne for new year and a thank you card for helping me for free during my he!l time. I do feel like memo has been a fight from beginning to end though :wacko: kirsty allsop had an 11lb 11 baby - no reason why - she went to 42 weeks :saywhat: and ended up with an emcs. Don't want that! Memo is a fatty bum bum and I need him out!


----------



## Hollybush75

Congratulations Duckytwins and Mrs Miggins


----------



## Hollybush75

Oh dear I'm having a wobble :cry:

Despite hearing baby's heartbeat at today's midwife appointment I seem to have got it into my head that something has gone wrong......all based on the fact it seems baby's movements have changed. A few weeks ago I was getting whacks and kicks quite hard. Now the movements seem to be more "squirmy/wiggly/stretchy" (I have had the appearance of bits of baby poking out a little). I find they can sometimes feel like a whole load of rumbling going on in there (I described it yesterday as an earthquake in my belly :haha:). I'm still getting the odd whack/thump at times. I did tell the midwife that I'm feeling the baby move but maybe I should have mentioned that things are different????? I felt really teary about it earlier. I tried poking her to move her but she was having none of it. I got annoyed at myself so I went food shopping and felt her wiggle a good few times. 

I have given myself a good mental talking to but if I'm still not 100% happy in the morning I will call my midwife.

Bloody wobbles :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## LeeC

Awww Holly. I think we all have wobbles. I'm pretty sure I will still be having them until baby is in my arms.
I've only felt movement for a week or two and am already obsessing about when baby is quiet, hope your PMA talk has helped and you are feeling better but never does any harm to get some midwife reassurance.

Fili, hope you are able to make a decision after your appt tomorrow, I have a feeling we will all be meeting MeMo very soon.

Ducky, congratulations, so happy for you.

NTAT, glad the spotting has stopped as it quite unnerving and great news on hb.

Hello Lils, love seeing you on here :)


----------



## Mirium

Hi ladies,

I got a BFP recently after trying for approx. 15 months and after 2 consecutive losses. I will like to join you guys. I should be 8 weeks on Saturday . I feel like I am in the land of uncertainty now. I did my 1st ultrasound a few days ago and there was a heartbeat. I know Lils from the 35+ thread. Hi Lils - :hi: :) There has been so much success here which is just wonderful! All the best to everyone!! I will post more soon.


----------



## daviess3

Ducky congrats Hun xx

Fili ah so sweet to take him champagne can u imagine nhs at Portland hospital now that would b nice!! X

Holly I had wobbles mainly coz my placebta was at the front so even though I felt lexi I don't think it was half as much as some people or fierce it never took my breath away like people say? I'm sure it's all lovely, it's normal to worry xxx

Mrsm where's pic?? X

Fili ur next!!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/D78BF85F-4FCA-4326-B01B-E753DDBDD891-2216-000001336F8AABF6.jpg
Not had time to catch up but just wanted to post a photo for those of you not on Facebook!


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG.........he is just beautiful Miggins......just gorgeous.


----------



## filipenko32

Awwwww look at him!!!! He is gorgeous! Congratulations hunny xxx

Holly we have ALL posted like yours at all stages :hugs: we know Hun but baby is 100% A OK! 

Welcome Mirium! I hope this is your rainbow!

Up feeling sick and wide awake after sleeping on the sofa for 3 hours and snoring while hubs was trying to watch a film :rofl:


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats new :happydance:

Fili I love watching Portland babies at silly o clock when I'm up with heartburn x good luck at your app x

Ducky I've already said but congrats again he's just beautiful x

Scar good luck for your scan x

Holly Im still having wobbles I've also experience the earthquake in belly very strange eh that worries me too x I agree with Lee I don't think we will settle till our rainbows are in our arms x :hugs:

Mrsmig :cloud9: Louis is just gorgeous x thanks for iPhone advice put it on to desktop an looks just like iPad now :thumbup: I'm excited I'll now be able to update when in labour x

Welcome mirium x 

:wave: everyone x

Afm wide awake as usual just took gaviscon tropical burst can't say it's the nicest but better than the mint but a £5 for 12 sachets def won't be a long term thing will just have to grin an bare the nhs mint stuff :sick: 
going to toys r us tomorrow to get cot if they have it in stock if not I'll order online they've got a great offer on till sat 20% of all baby things even sale so cot I want is reduced to 85 an with discount I'll get it for 68 delighted oh wow this is all getting real :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Ducky & Migs- Beautiful baby boys! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fitzy79

MrsMig...wow, Louis is just beautiful!! 

Up with HB here too and also was having moments of panic as Itsy has been extremely quiet since yest eve and I didn't get my normal night time burst of activity. Got up at 1am and had OJ and some choccie...worked eventually but took much longer than usual to rouse the little tinker and movements have been squirms as opposed to anything more substantial! So....like we all say time and again...the worry never leaves us! 

Just wondering who here has taken evening primrose oil and raspberry leaf tea?? Am a bit loath to take anything and inclined to leave it up to nature ( with some DTD, walks and reflexology thrown into mix?!)


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsm- what a cutie pie! Gorgeous! And all that hair


----------



## Madrid98

What a cutie MrsMiggins!! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Fitzy, do you think our babies are having post New Year partying tiredness :haha:

Fili, I just don't know why I got it all into my head :dohh:. I feel a bit dull now especially as Madam has been wiggling, squirming and giving me the odd kick pretty constantly since I woke up this morning.

MrsMiggins, OMG he is sooooo handsome and little. Congrats again :happydance:

Thanks Lee and Mrskg also :hugs:.

I have a consultant scan on Monday so I get to see her again :thumbup: I hope she has continued to grow well and she's still on target on the growth chart. I worried a bit last time as her head circumference was between the 10th and 50th centile. This is what it's going to be like for the rest of my life isn't it? Constant worry about my daughter :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Holly it never stops. All part of being a mum. But at least when they are here we can see them! The pains changing to squirming is totally normal, I remember mentioning it in my journal and even using the exact same words as you have used to describe how it feels. It's just the baby feels different as she is getting bigger, less space to move about so rather than sudden kicks and thumps its more gentle squirming. And the odd punch in the hoo hah!


----------



## BeautifulD

Mrs Migg he's gorgeous!! congrats again x


----------



## filipenko32

Holly :hugs: we all go through what you you're going through more so on here, don't feel dumb Hun I have had quite a few panics!! One morning I did a 2 minute check with the Doppler couldn't find the heartbeat, it was around 22 weeks, panicked and dashed off for a scan. When I told the doc the reason she told me to bin the doppler! 

Ladies re movement it is on and off and there was no real pattern for me, I had days of very little and still do then the next day he is break dancing - good job really as my memo needs to burn some kcals!! 

Mrs mig more cuddles this morning with gorgeous Louis?? :cloud9: thanks for the loz pointer bless her she did brilliantly. Memo is 9,9 now though or maybe bigger by now. 

Think I am going to go for an induction first... Might ring the hospital again today to see what they say. I am so worried that memo is packing on the pounds as I um and ahh and I really want a natural birth :wacko:


----------



## dextersmum

Mrs M your baby is absolutely gorgeous and I see you had time to do your nails before going into labour lol


----------



## bumpyplease

Ducky congrats he lovely! And what a nice name!!

Mrsm awwww look at those lips! And lots of nice hair!!! X


----------



## NewToAllThis

Mrs M - what a gorgeous boy :cloud9:

AFM - im not doing so good today. I keep obsessing over the fact that the FS said the baby is 'very small'. He is Egyptian so his English isn't great. He didn't measure the baby nor do a hb count, is this normal?
I've seen others come away with a lot more information.

Doesn't help that I feel fine today, no sore boobs (they were only sore for one day) and don't feel sick. I know symptoms come and go but I can't shake the awful feeling that something is or will go wrong again.

Oh god, the PMA didn't last long did it?


----------



## BeautifulD

New.... On my 6+2 scan they told me baby was measuring 5-5/12 weeks... We saw a hb so I was initially happy with that. A few days later I went into melt down as I knew what my dates are 1000% 
I called my recurrent miscarriage midwife in a bit of a state and she really helped.... She said that to see a hb at this stage is very encouraging and to not get wrapped up in the measurements as they mean nothing at this stage... She was right, I had a scan at 8 +2 and everything was perfect... 

I know it's hard but try and put measurements to the back of your mind for now :hugs: ::hugs:


----------



## LeeC

NTAT. I 2nd what Bd says, a hb is good, my specialist never told me measurements or hb rate, they were
More than happy for us to just get a hb, so again I hope this reassures you.
When is your next scan? First Tri after PARL is a terrible worry but a hb is always a good sign x.

MrsM, I also noticed your glam nails lol... I might have to have a visit to DeLacy myself ;) 
Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

MrsM, Im delighted for you, congratulations! Louis is adoreable and I just love all that dark hair. I hope your recovering well x

I couldnt get on here yesterday as was floored with the sickness and diarrhoea bug thats going around along with flu.

Ducky, congratulations to you, Christian is beautiful x


----------



## emz1987

Mrs M Congrats, Louis is grogeous. Lovely pic.

New I wouldnt worry too much. I had my second scan at 9 weeks and was told the baby wwas only measuring 8 weeks and started to panick but everone on here reasurred me. When I went for my dating scan I was actually a week ahead not behind. Doctor told me not to take any notice of the measurements untill after 10 weeks as tha baby is so small its hard to get an accurate measurement.

Finally found babys heartbeat on the Doppler lastnight. Found it as soon as I put doppler on so Im over the moon.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks so much BeautifulD, LeeC and emz for your replies. You have out my mind at rest once again. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey Emz :hi: Glad you found lo on the doppler :) 

You're welcome New, I'm glad I could be of some help xx


----------



## filipenko32

Back! Had a membrane sweep OUCH!! Plan of action is to induce me in a week well week on Monday so that's 2 days after my due date but I have two more sweeps booked for next week NOT looking forward to that. Anyway this means a chance for a natural birth which I'm over the moon with. My cervix is already soft and favourable and I'm 1cm dilated. Period pain is intense now though. An Nhs doctor and consultant studied my case so I'm happy with their verdict. They're not going to let me go over anyway!


----------



## BeautifulD

Wahoo!! I'm guessing it will be tomorrow now :happydance: Sweeps generally do the trick when the cervix is ready to play ball xx


----------



## emz1987

Does anyone know any good pregnancy fitness dvds?
Haven't been able to go out much due to sickness and tiredness but thinking if I got a dvd I can do it when Im feeling up to it.


----------



## filipenko32

New don't worry Hun just what the ladies said, also he prob meant it's small ie very early and he can't express himself well enough cos he doesn't speak english well. Xxx

Emz glad the Doppler worked  I did preggo yoga at my gym till 30 weeks xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Do you think bd I hope so!! The doctor said that the last time she did a sweep the lady was back in 4 hours giving birth!! I feel very periody :yipee:


----------



## NewToAllThis

Keeping everything crossed that baby decides to come now Fili... :yipee:

I'm stressing again now as had some more bleeding. Redder and more than last time. I'm at home with my feet up and that's where I'm staying ALL weekend.


----------



## mommaandbaby

mrsm he is just perfect i bet you can't take your eyes off of him


----------



## filipenko32

New that's the best thing to do, remember my bleeding was bright bright red, i think it's a good sign

I'm on the birthing ball! Having a hot curry tonight, any recommendations? Is madras one up from tikka massala? Will try to :sex: but don't want to :-(


----------



## LeeC

NTAT. I had 2 large bright red bleeds at 6 weeks and 7 weeks and lots of spotting in between. I was convinced it was over as had some cramping too. I remember Heart talking me down from the ledge at 3am.
It doesn't always mean something bad, I know Pad and Fili had bleeds too. I was put on pelvic rest for first tri, so you are def doing the right thing, feet up and relaxation if you can.
Hope everything is ok x.


----------



## emz1987

The dreaded spotting have started today. Waiting to hear back off hospital to see if they can book me in for a scan but looks like I will have to wait untill monday. 

I think everyhtings ok but your mind still works over time with worry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear about ladies having bleeding and spotting. It's such a hideous thing, I hope it's nothing to worry about. 
Thank you for all the lovely comments about Louis, I am completely besotted with him. He loves his cuddles so much. Edie is great with him too. Thanks for the compliments on my nails as well, I went to the salon on my due date and had a gel polish put on. Totally recommend doing that actually, takes your mind off going overdue and you have nice nails for hospital!
Fili I hope that sweep does the trick. Like the others said though I have heard of ladies have growth scans and the results to be way off. Also as I said before I definitely found labour was easier with the bigger baby than the smaller one.


----------



## BeautifulD

Filli... That's how it started with my youngest I had sweep then in a hour or so started getting periody then started losing plug and bam I went into labour! 

Lolly was the same, she had a sweep and had millie the next day.... Eeeee so exciting!!


----------



## Abi 2012

mrsm - wow he is such a beautiful boy such a lot of dark brown hair too! im chuffed for u hun hope your both doing well hun xxx

ducky- congrats :)

emz- sorry to hear ur having a little scare, hope they sort a a scan for you asap to put your mind at rest, for now take it easy and try not to worry there have been lots of women on the thread who have had bleeding and gone on to have healthy babies! 

new- sorry to hear your also having a scare :( thinking of you

fili- anything happening? 

afm-well.. i gave up feeding... i was in agony.. i could bearly move.. couldnt hold noah... couldnt even give josh a hug.. i just couldnt continue like that.. so i brought some formula, i feel bad for stopping but i just couldnt do it any more i gave up on tuesday when noah was 2 week old... i dont know how you ladies do it! you deserve medals... he has taken well to the bottle and is much more settled and seeping better now. 
i have the health visitor coming monday so will see if he has gained weight! other then that im great! noahs great! its all great! cant believe he will be 3 weeks old on tuesday :0 its gone so quick!


----------



## daviess3

Fili mine was period like starting then after few hours contractions every now again then regularly then show!!! So excited for u! Feel like we been on the journey with u from ur bfp! I will def cry when memo is here!! Yay for outcome at hospital I'm pleased for u my lovely. Who's updating for you when ur in labour? X


----------



## fitzy79

Sorry New and Emz..the spotting and bleeds are just terrifying. I had a very large bleed at 8 weeks...very red and lasted about 5 hrs during which time I filled 4 ST's...went to the hospital convinced it was all over but Itsy was there safe and sound. A hematoma was diagnosed as the cause and I continued to have spotting g and bleeds right up to 16 weeks. 

Abi, so glad things are going well for you and great that Noah transferred to bottle no probs. 

Fili, I hope the sweep works wonders and Memo decides to make his entrance really soon! 

Itsy was quiet again today but has been squirming away for past hour do assume everything is ok. I'm really tired so maybe s/he is having a growth spurt!


----------



## Sparkly

Wow this thread moves fast!

Hi all, it looks like I have missed a couple of babies being born, congrats Ladies :D

I've had a strange ole week, starting on NYE with my first routine scan at the RMC, in which we got the amazing news that it's twins :yipee: both with little flickering heartbeats @ 5+5 which I was assured is a really, really good sign. Unfortunately the joy was short lived when I had a sudden sharp cramp and big red bleed 2 days later, I lost quite a bit of blood so took myself off to A&E. They did tests and suspected a UTI as my temp was high and protein in my urine. I was admitted to hospital as they had to properly examine me and scan me. I stayed awake all night too anxious to sleep waiting for the scan the next morning, the bleeding was easing off and turned brown. Shockingly the scan was great and both babies are fine, and had grown a lot and their hearts were thumping away :D My hubby sobbed when I gave him the news, I honestly thought that it was all over.......I really hate this rollercoaster!!!! I'm still spotting bits of brown today and what look like coffee granules :shrug: I was told that it is old brown blood.

I was reassured this morning by having the worst projectile vomiting I think I've ever had with my MS :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Sparkly!! Congratulations!


----------



## Madrid98

Fili you're doing all you can I think. The ball is great & the spicy food too. Hope it builds up gradually & you have your baby boy this weekend! :winkwink:


----------



## emz1987

Finally got to see my GP who was Horrible. Told me there was no point in going to the hospital as once the bleeding has started theres nothing they can do apart from offer me a D and C. He spoke to me like I was having a miscarriage. I explained to him Ive only had a small amount of spotting and no pain thinking he would reasure but instead I came out of there in tears fearing the worse. 

He also said a scan would not mean anything as even if everything was ok now I could miscarry over the weekend so might aswell just go home and wait it out. 

I demanded for him to contact the hospital and the hospital were more than happy to see me on the labour ward.

My husband was so angry when I came out crying and wanted to go and see GP but I just wanted to get out of there so persuaded him not to

Good news is they were brilliant on labour ward and scanned me straight away. Baby is fine with a strong heartbeat. They told me its nothing to worry about.

Sorry for the rant, Just so angry with the GP


----------



## emz1987

Congrats Sparkly :happydance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

emz1987 said:


> Finally got to see my GP who was Horrible. Told me there was no point in going to the hospital as once the bleeding has started theres nothing they can do apart from offer me a D and C. He spoke to me like I was having a miscarriage. I explained to him Ive only had a small amount of spotting and no pain thinking he would reasure but instead I came out of there in tears fearing the worse.
> 
> He also said a scan would not mean anything as even if everything was ok now I could miscarry over the weekend so might aswell just go home and wait it out.
> 
> I demanded for him to contact the hospital and the hospital were more than happy to see me on the labour ward.
> 
> My husband was so angry when I came out crying and wanted to go and see GP but I just wanted to get out of there so persuaded him not to
> 
> Good news is they were brilliant on labour ward and scanned me straight away. Baby is fine with a strong heartbeat. They told me its nothing to worry about.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, Just so angry with the GP

That's so awful emz, I don't know how doctors can get away with being like that.

Good job the labour ward were able to scan you and put your mind at ease. 
My EPAU won't see anyone without a docs referral and that's often easier said than done so I'm just hanging on in there hoping the bleeding stops.
How far are you? Much further than me by the looks of your scan pic. It doesn't get easier eh! :hugs:


----------



## emz1987

All the GP's have always been really understanding in the past and have always had a refferal over the phone but he wanted to see me before he done a referal so I knew he was going to be awkward.

Yes they were really nice on the labour ward. Im 14 weeks and 5 days now.
Spoke to EPU but they will only see you upto 12 weeks but did agree to see me on Monday as they know me well now and know all my history.

I was much more relaxed once I had my dating scan but little things panick you. Everyone on here really helps to put your mind at ease though.


----------



## filipenko32

Emz :hugs: I've had a few insensitive gps who seemingly knew very little about early pregnancy, that was mean tho. So glad all is ok :yipee: 

Jus had a curry an :sex: bu in reverse order and both hav made me feel :sick:!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh my GOODNESS!!! WHAT A COMPLETE @!!?'@!?

I'm so sorry you had to go through that Emz :hugs:


----------



## emz1987

Thanks. Im just glad I didnt have to wait all weekend to find out. Finding hearbeat really easily on doppler now aswell so thats a plus .

filipenko, Hopefully you wont have to wait much longer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emz how terrible. That GP should be made aware how terrible he made you feel. Our EPAU won't see us without a GP referral either. I had a scan at 7 weeks as my symptoms faded and I went to the GP in tears. He managed to get me in for a scan the following morning, which was a Saturday, by saying I had cramps. Bless him. Anyway the important thing is that the baby is fine, I am so pleased.


----------



## LilSluz

MrsMig - he's gorgeous - and so tiny! Really helps that yo had the fingernails in there as it showed just how tiny he was. You must be on :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Mirium - :hi: hey chic! Welcome to PARL & so glad to see you here! I've congratulated you on 35+, #1 but congrats once again!!! :yipee: Since you saw a hb, you can PM heart to add you to the front page. :thumbup:

Sparkly - oh wow, twins?! :yipee: Congrats to you!!! Also see above, re: hb & front page. I saw your scan pic before you announced & was wondering... :winkwink: What a scary thing also - WTH is going on this week w/all the bleeds trying to scare the crap out of everyone?

EMZ - what a POS GP! :growlmad::grr: i'd be super-duper pi$$ed also at that GP! But, thank God baby is alright! :thumbup:

NTAT - breathe, breathe, breathe. :hugs: It would scare the crap out of me too. You are doing everything you can right now :thumbup:. Can you alternate front & back doors? 

Lee - I remember when you & Pad went through all those bleeds & I was so fearful for you both. Defo said some prayers back then for you both!!! :hugs:

Fili - :wohoo: not long now chic!!! Ouchy membrane sweep :nope:. But hopefully lil memo will be out VERY soon for you. And so glad you have a master plan now - you sound much more relaxed about it! :coffee:

Can't remember what else I was going to write, but intralipids nurse is going to be here any minute. OH, this is after her botched attempt at yesterday :growlmad:. She blew 2 veins, had intralipids going into my tissue & failed at another - my hand was so swollen & painful she had to go get a butterfly thing & come back today. Ok, that's fine, just another hour off work I was so livid I think I had steam coming out of my ears! :grr: There she is - wish me luck! :nope:


----------



## Sparkly

Emz - sorry you had a horrible time at the docs :hugs: I find a lot of gp's just aren't very understanding about MC and as for speaking to you as if you are going to MC, that just seems cruel to me. I'm glad you got a scan and all is well.

fili - I hope your curry and bd'ing efforts help :D


----------



## LilSluz

EMZ, you need a ticker chic! :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkly

Lil - I didn't know that about pm'ing hearty....I'll let her know, thanks <3


----------



## LilSluz

MrsMig - that happened to me the other day - right on my 7wk anniv. Gone just like that. I'm trying to tell myself that its fine & its just if there's period cramping & blood to worry (but only if both present)... :shrug: Its keeping me partially sane for now...


----------



## emz1987

Thank everyone. Really annoyed with GP but everythings good with baby so just really happy. 

LilSluz, Prob sound silly but whats a ticker?


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats sparky!!! twins wow! what a great start to the new year! :D x


----------



## Raptasaur

Mrs Miggins he's gorgeous!! What a handsome boy. You must be delighted he is here safe and sound. So pleased for you xx

I'm still away and on phone so will try to catch up next week with everyone else. Got my first appointment with consultant on Monday. Looking forward to getting home and back into the swing of things. Happy weekends ladies.


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats sparkly x 

:hugs: for those with spotting x praying everything is ok as you can see loads of the ladies on here had spotting an all is well x hope that brings even just a little reassurance x

Woohoo fili hope your sweep bd an curry make memo come soon x


----------



## filipenko32

Having pretty much constant period pain now, not sure if that means anything but if I wasn't pregnant I'd be on the cocodamol / nurafen by now lol! At times the pain gets a bit stronger and my tummy tightens - are these contractions? The pain is nothing I cant handle ATM tho.


----------



## Madrid98

If your tummy tightens as you describe, they're definitely contractions!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Madrid I really don't know what I'm looking for... Maybe they need to be really really painful but maybe this is all doing something to my cervix and that's what im feeling ATM?


----------



## heart tree

Sparkly you found this thread! :happydance:

I'll add you straight away! 

Hi to everyone else. I'm reading when I can, but am enjoying time away from the computer while on my holiday. Looking forward to the next rainbow. Sounds like you are it Fili!


----------



## LeeC

Fili. I am on tenterhooks for you. I hope this is the start of labour x.


----------



## wookie130

NTAT- Those damned bleeds. I'm praying for you, and also for Emz...girl, your doctor is a prick! Time to see someone else! Best of luck to both of you.

MrsMigs- I'm sure you are besotted with baby Louis...what a perfect little man!

Sparkly- OMG, TWINS! That's amazing! So glad to hear they're doing well!

Fili- I truly believe you're in labor, and things are progressing. If things are bearable, you're probably in the very early stages...have you been timing anything? Like how long in between the tightenings, and such?


----------



## daviess3

Fili that's how mine started, they trick u an u think this is bearable it will get worse chicken, but you manage as u no ur going to meet ur rainbow, two bits of advice from me 1 try hot water bottle it helped me, 2 rest whilst you can it took me about 4/5 hours to go from strong period pains to full on contractions an at first I was excited so didn't sleep later I was in pain an shattered! So in a nutshell if u can curl up with hot water bottle an try an sleep whilst its not to intense. You can manage the pain though when they come babe, I found being on all fours or standing bending over kitchen side or the bed helped, or birthing ball. Def not laying down an deep breath panting 100% helps, screaming just made me tense up an it hurt more. It's like a cramp if you breathe through it, it doesn't last forever xx


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- hope this is it for you hun! :)

Sparkly- welcome and congrats! I believe this is the 3rd set of twins for this thread! 

Emz- the tickers are the pregnancy countdowns and such that you see in the signatures on the bottom of our posts


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil- I was going to give you just the same advice as Davies. It sounds like early labour and is what was happening to me all day Wednesday. Like Davies said they lull you into a false sense of security so try to rest. They can also turn into false labour and disappear which also happened to me at one point with both my labours though as you know my labours ramp up pretty quickly. You can take co codamol as well that's what they gave me in hospital.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and drink gallons of raspberry tea.


----------



## wookie130

Listen to the mommies, Fili! Rest up while you still have a chance!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much everyone. Pain has gone now but I've just been sick again - managed to dash to the loo just in time. Wooks not timing yet as the tightenings seem too irregular and too far apart... I think anyway!
Davies everything you said sounds sounds so comforting especially the hot water bottle. Think I will get one of those tomorrow. I got a tens machine too. Breathing control really helped me through the sweep today. I am just really hoping things start properly before my induction date on 14th. Bring on the pain!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## LilSluz

emz1987 said:


> Thank everyone. Really annoyed with GP but everythings good with baby so just really happy.
> 
> LilSluz, Prob sound silly but whats a ticker?

Yeah, like MrsM said, its just a pregnancy tracking banner thingy. You don't have to get one, but I was wondering (when you were bleeding) how far along you were as it may or may not make a diff. I know you are way farther than me & I think around the same time as Beaut, right? 

Anyway, if you want one, just click on one of ours that you like & it will take you to the website & you can make your very own - super easy, just copy the bbcode at the end & past in a siggie (Quick Links, Edit Your Signature). :thumbup: Let me know if you need any addl help


----------



## LilSluz

Fili :happydance:!!!! Getting exciting!


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah Lil Emz is around the same as me 14 weeksish!? x

Fili, Hows it going this morning? x


----------



## filipenko32

Very mild period crampiness and I feel very emotional! Having a lot of a wobble as I'm worried about memo getting stuck and shoulder dystocia which is a slightly higher risk with a big baby. I mean if I don't go into labour ASAP and wait for that induction date next monday (14th) memo could be well over 10 pounds. I don't know whether I should just push for an elective c section now. :shrug: we've got loads of people looking around our flat today too and I just want to stay at home or at least have the option :cry: not having a good morning! Sorry!!

Just seen that I'm losing some of my plug! It looked like cream jelly! :yipee: 

My stomach tightenings start high up is that normal?


----------



## BeautifulD

I already replied in your journal so I'll just send some more big big :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats sparkly - how lovely! 2 sets of twins have already been born on this thread so how exciting that another is on its way!!

Sorry for the ladies experiencing spotting and bleeding - sending hugs. Rest and take it easy.

Fili it sounds like the early stages, try not to panic about the size you will do great. We are all here for you. Sooooo excited about meeting Neemo. You are one of the ladies I remember from the start when we used to always PM each other about different worries - now look at us!


----------



## daviess3

All normal fili they will go all over soon enough, mucus plug is how mine got going it turned into more like brown jelly stuff (sorry ladies) then more intense pain etc, I made hubs go out an get me tens, don't use it at beginning as u don't need it, I used it when I got to the I can't take this anymore stage! An it def helped me for good few hours, it lets u focus on something during contraction so kind of helps. 
Two bits of advise there is, water really helped me, I must if had 5 baths in labour! That was only thing with tens, my hubs just brought one in Argos so was prob rubbish in comparison to others, basically it had one spare lot of pads as once you take them off there off! Can't reuse, so it's best to wait till water isn't helping anymore ie the pains getting to intense. 

I think your going to have your baby this weekend, you need to stop worrying Hun, I read a lot of hypnotherapy books about labour an were like animals, ab did u no an animal in the wild can actually stop themselves labouring if they feel in danger! Well your worried you feel in danger, your body showing signs of labour just let it do its thing, if when you get to hospital there's issues then put faith (I no it's hard sometimes) in the staff doctors etc you need to be as relaxed as possible my lovely, candles bath hot water bottles, water, I ate toast but didn't want to eat I felt sick?! But it kept my strength up! Ah fili enjoy it, it's so special the most amaxing experience of my life I envy you that your about to do it all xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Again I just want to echo what Davies said! You should consider a career change and become a doula!! My friend was stressing out so much about when she was going to have her baby and what was going to happen with her daughter that she stopped herself going into labour and went overdue by 2 weeks. Just relax and go with it. I wish you hadn't had that scan actually, I'm convinced Memo is going to be absolutely fine and you are going to do a brilliant job. Labour is hard, but go with it, each contraction takes you closer to your baby that's what I thought through every one. They only last a minute at the most and then when they intensify you can use the little bit of time in between to rest and prepare for the next one. Unlike Davies I preferred to be lying down but everyone is different. When it's time to go to the hospital once they can get you on gas and air that really helps and if you are still struggling there is always pethidine if you feel you need it. Try not to think about an elective caesarean I'm sure you don't need it and its not really what you want. You can do this Fili!


----------



## Sparkly

fili - this all sounds very exciting, I'm sure your rainbow is on his way :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much for all that advice :hugs: I feel very supported  gosh yes bumps it sends shivers down my spine to think we are all mummies! Well me nearly! Davies I remember when you were pregnancy testing at the airport or was it on the plane!?

Well I'm ashamed / afraid to say that I've had a complete wobble and u turn. I have this strong feeling that things are going to go wrong in delivery. I know scans can be out but i already measure 40 weeks fundal height wise and when any midwife / doc feels my tummy they say whoa big baby! Add to this the growth scan stats and all his body parts being off the scale big or 98% plus and I think I have a big baby! If I didn't have the big baby factor I would be fully gung ho for a natural birth but psychologically I am terrified for memo. If his shoulders get stuck for eg then his oxygen supply could be cut off then that's a massive emergency. Just thinking about how big he will be by next Wednesday (10lbs 9) at least terrifies me - it's not the pain it's memo's safety. Got hubs to ring the hospital back today, he spoke to a senior person there and said we wanted a c section now. I'm going in to the day assessment unit again on Monday first thing to hopefully see a doctor again and say I've changed my mind. The person on the phone said to Josh that they will probably do it fairly soon given I'm over 39 weeks by Monday. I'm so annoyed that I have this extra factor of a big baby but something is telling me strongly that I can't afford a natural delivery in a week's time :nope: for memo's sake.


----------



## daviess3

Ah yes fili heathrow! Lol! Doesn't feel like two mins ago!! I was told lexi was small well my bump was small an sge was 8lb 2oz!! An my sil who's bump was so big u would of thought twins had a 7lber! Trust your body but also your me-mos mummy so do what's right for you xx

Bumps I can't imagine being a doula I would b to emotional I think! Lol I cry when people give birth on tv!! An I have no connection with them! Whenever someone tells there birth story on here I cry! Good or bad that feeling when u get handed ur baby for the first time is just amazing xx


----------



## filipenko32

I cry after watching each and every couple being handed their baby on obem! I can't imagine how it's going to feel for myself I think I will just cry and cry and cry! And then I won't even be able to see memo through tears lol!


----------



## daviess3

We both cried Hun, me personally I went into a bit of shock I stared cried an when it was a girl was very shocked! Kept saying sge was a boy when new nurses came in lol! In evening I was out of it, I had Pethadine if u remember? An it chilled me out as I was so tired, maybe that's y I found it all lovely I don't no lol but I would have it again to! Everyone is different I no people that haven't wanted to or couldn't hold there baby straight away, personally I sat there in amazement staring at my princess all night!! I do remember staying in an thinking at 2 in the morning my hubs has gone home gone down the pub for a beer etc!! An I done all the hard work an have to get up to feed the baby lol, I wouldn't if ever chosen to go out but I think in a few years it should b brought in that they can stay to on that first night, coz your shattered, my hubby had lexi first night we got home he slept downstairs with her next to him in her basket. An man I needed it. 
I also asked for a private room as soon as I could!! There not cheap but I couldn't face being stared at! Or other people baby's waking me up! X


----------



## Madrid98

I had two big babies so far and both time it's been fine. The first was emergency c-section because she was distress (she actually poo inside me) and the 2nd was v-delivery. With him I didn't even need stitches even with his big size. Now I'm over 33 weeks and people keep asking me if I'm carrying twins, so you can get an idea of how big I look already. 
Fili don't be so scared; you'll make yourself worst hun. All the advice Davies has given you is spot on. There's no reason to doubt the doctors but follow your instincts.

Sparkly double congrats to you!!!


----------



## TeddyBearPug

I ladies :hi: I've only posted here once before and never really imagined I would make it this far. I wanted to ask you all how and when you started bonding with your baby? I am feeling very detached and like this isn't real. i'm so afraid to really bond but I want to!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hi Teddybearpug 
and welcome :hugs: 
Uuum for me I've only just started to bond a bit with this baby. previous to 12 weeks I was living from scan to scan. I think it's perfectly natural to feel detached from a pregnancy after you've been through what we've all been through... You'll get there :).
Congratulations on your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

TeddyBearPug said:


> I ladies :hi: I've only posted here once before and never really imagined I would make it this far. I wanted to ask you all how and when you started bonding with your baby? I am feeling very detached and like this isn't real. i'm so afraid to really bond but I want to!!

I'm not really sure when I started bonding with baby but I think it was around the time I started feeling the first flutters and then built from there. There are still times I feel it's not real :haha: but then I get kicked and reminded that this time it's happening. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Am at my Sis's so just a quickie...

MrsM Louis is just gorgeous... lovely hair!

Fili OMG you are so close now... I think you go with your instinct, you are his Mum... but the advice that Davies, Madrid and the others have given you sounds very good to me. I think I will be having a big boy too... he measures ahead and I am massive already!

Ladies with spotting I spotted for a few weeks, had a big red gush bleed at 7 wks and then spotted coffee grounds for a few weeks.... is scary as hell, thank heavens for the ladies here to keep me sane.

Must dash... leg of lamb needs me!


----------



## Raptasaur

Ooh enjoy the lamb Pad. Sounds lovely.

Fili good luck with everything. You are getting great advice from the mums on here. I can't help but add my encouragement. Apparently we only grow a baby as big as we can birth so even if he is on the larger side you should be fine. It is so hard not to worry but worry and anxiety are the enemies of natural labour unfortunately. Stress hormones will inhibit the labouring process so do try to stay relaxed and keep up that amazing PMA you've got. You can do it!!!! Every contraction brings you nearer to meeting this amazing new person you've been caring for and growing for so long. Interventions are there for you too if that's what's best. I tried for a homebirth with Lyra but after failing to progress beyond 3-4 cm after nearly two days labouring at home, we decided to transfer into hospital and I got an epidural and a pitocin drip to get me going. I went in at about 6am and it took until about 4pm to fully dilate. I then pushed for about two hours and Lyra finally had enough and decelerated badly so I was redlighted to theatre for a final go at an assisted delivery by ventouse before a c-section. I was given three contractions to get her out with the doctor pulling on her and she came out on the last set at 6.25pm. Every labour is different. Take what you need when you need it. You will do whatever it takes to get your baby here safely. And Davies is right, it hurts like hell but is the most amazing thing you will ever do too. I hope you get to meet baby Memo soon xxx

Sparkly that's amazing, congratulations on your twins!!! Double scrumminess. 

Hello to all the new ladies too, you will be well-supported here. 

Got a really good kick last night, despite my anterior placenta and my hubbie had just arrived back from 3 days away. I got him over and he got to feel the baby for the first time. So exciting. I think baby was excited to hear Daddy's voice!! Loving feeling the baby regularly now. I think I only really started bonding since I felt movements and got all the stressful scans and testing of the first trimester out of the way. Now I am raring to sort out the baby's room. Whoa!!!! 

Hi to everyone and your lovely bumps xx


----------



## LeeC

TeddyBear. I was also worried about bonding with baby, it's much easier to bond once you can feel baby, I struggled before then and like BeautD said lived from scan to scan before this. 

Sparkly, congrats on twins. Great news.


----------



## Sparkly

Have any of you lovely ladies had a skin reaction to the blood thinning injections? I just had a good look at my tummy and I have large itchy red welts around the injection sites (as well as bruising) I'm not sure what to do about them, think I may have to see my gp. Any advice? x


----------



## daviess3

Any updates from fili?? Is anyone updating for her?? I bonded after 20 weeks I think, never felt a 100% bond until the day I gave birth if I'm honest xx


----------



## Madrid98

Sparkly the bruises are normal. I'm injecting myself in the thighs instead of the tummy now as I'm too big, & they're both all bruised. I don't know about the redness. Didn't they tell you what to expect at the hospital?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks rapt that's really helpful and reassuring :hugs: Davies neversaynever and mrs migg have my number Hun but I'll pm you mine too if you don mind updating. Nothing happening here yet though. Back at the hospital on Monday to push for a c section that's the plan for now anyway, feel quite a peace with it.


----------



## LeeC

Sparkly, I'm injecting in my tummy, I am bruised and very lumpy, have good days and bad. Sometimes it seems fine other times it hurts like hell.

Madrid, I'm getting quite tight in the tummy and was just saying to hubby about injecting in thighs or bum. I'm a bit nervous about the thighs, is it much different injecting here, not sure why but I'm a bit apprehensive about switching injection sites.

Hey rap, glad to hear you got an almighty kick..... From baby of course x

Fili, not long til Monday now, hope you're feeling ok about it all.


----------



## daviess3

Yes message me Hun, would love to update Hun do what's right for you lovely, it's your body ur bubs so do what u feel is right xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Hello third and final trimester 

:happydance::cloud9::yipee::help::wohoo:


----------



## daviess3

Enjoy holly, sleep now coz you don't at the end or when bubs is here so sleep like u never slept before lol xxx

Morning ladies xx


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome to third tri Holly!!!

Fili, you know what's best for you and sometimes gut instinct is there for a reason. I always know that I've made the right decision after I get the feeling of being at peace with what I decide to do.

Lee, before I was taken off the clexane due to my massive bleed I was injecting in thigh and found it easier..some women say they find it more painful but not in my experience! 

Can't believe am 34 weeks 2m!! Having some concerns about the thoughts of stopping my aspirin at the end of this week..I know it should be fine but with PARL there's always the what if factor!!!


----------



## LeeC

Holly happy 3rd tri, congrats on the final stretch :)

Fitzy, congrats on 34 weeks and thanks I may try injecting in thigh tonight, not much belly left lol...


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone :hugs: no pain this morning and I slept like a dream! Feeling lots of wriggles, memo wants out now though! So I am going to book a c section tomorrow for hopefully soon next week - think it's the best thing for me-mo :wacko:


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 3rd tri holly x

Fitzy I stopped aspirin 2 weeks ago forget to take it so just stopped so far everything fine x

How exciting fili not long now x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs kg how you feeling? I have packed your t shirt and lovely cardi! Hope the cardi will fit memo. I've had to pull out the few new born clothes I had and all my family are now buying clothes in the 3-6 months range :rofl: :rofl: My sister's hedged her bets and bought blue clothes - she's as daft as me lol! 

Fitzy I stopped aspirin at 37 weeks - memo is more than fine he's a fatty bum bum so obviously it didn't affect anything! It's that spare placenta packed lunch he's got going in there i think lol (I have a split placenta, quite common so they say) or it's hub's big baby genes as he was 10 pounds.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm ok fili hb been absent fir a few days so that good just uncomfy now although im a lot neater this time so i must have really suffered before! just about to build the cot with hubby think that will panic me into getting bag finished lol x when you said before you we're going to put cardi on baby I thought it might be a bit big but guessing it might be perfect size now :thumbup:


----------



## sara1

Holy Shit! This is what I get for going MIA... I'/ve missed so much, still need to catch up but let me start with a huge
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Mismig!! 
:happydance: Welcome to the world Louis!!!! :happydance:

Ok,, I'm off to read everything I missed!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Sara! I replied to your post in MARL.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going to listen to my Ipod while I have the c section! Just choosing some songs! Any suggestions!? Got to have Enrique Iglasias on there :cloud9: Love him! I went to see him a couple of years ago. Don't want to listen to the surgeons talking! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geWJJd0ijqY

swoon!


----------



## filipenko32

And he looks so gorge in this vid! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w55Nib4uf1U Oh dear my hormones! :blush: 

Wonder if he will ever marry that tennis girl, he's been dating her for years! I'd have put my foot down by now lol...


----------



## filipenko32

Hubs just downloaded all my favourite albums onto my new phone for me!! :yipee:


----------



## gbnf

Hi Ladies

please can i join you all

Im very cautiously pregnant after 10 mmc,s and currently on mr s plan after high nk cell.

Currently taking 25mg prednisolone, aspirin and progesterone and multivits

Had betas drawn on friday at 4 weeks 3 days and only 95:nope::nope:

thickened lining seen on vs no gs

Really worried and been a long weekend waiting for bloods tomorrow.

Fingers crossed hoping for my take home baby im been waiting 10 years for this and was hoping that the steroids would work this time.

Not feeling very hopeful at the min

Anybody had similiar experience and had a good outcome.

xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome gbnf :hugs: our lovely friend Lee had 10 mc's too and she is now successfully pregnant after steroid treatment. Hoping and praying this is your rainbow


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome gbhf and I really hope you get good beta results tomorrow:hugs:

MrsKG, my HB has eased the past couple of days too but my peeing has got worse:wacko: Midwife told me Itsy was head down and beginning to really lower into pelvis on Thursday so doesn't think s/he will be doing any sneaky turns again..fingers crossed!

Fili, glad you have some lovely tunes to listen to during section. Apologies for my forgetfulness but remind me again...were you told Team Blue but you yourself are having doubts or did you just think you saw boy bits on scan??


----------



## filipenko32

Just saw bits on the scan Hun and my gut instinct, could well be :pink: no one has told me either way we wanted a surprise!


----------



## Madrid98

LeeC said:


> Madrid, I'm getting quite tight in the tummy and was just saying to hubby about injecting in thighs or bum. I'm a bit nervous about the thighs, is it much different injecting here, not sure why but I'm a bit apprehensive about switching injection sites.

It's the same but I found it a bit more painful than the tummy. It's only a few weeks ago that I switched but initially they told me to inject in both tummy and thighs. I went for the tummy every day because I thought it'll be more effective then.


----------



## wookie130

Ouchie!!!! You women that must self-inject really amaze me. I'm such a chicken with needles, I can't imagine having to do that. I'm sure it's something you kind of get used to...but still. Oofta!!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Ahhh. I missed so much! Sorry, I've had terrible morning sickness. Between that and sleeping all day I've barely had the energy to turn on my computer.

Abi, CONGRATS!!! He is beautiful! So glad everything is going well.

Lilsluz, love that scan pics! Great news! Congrats, what a weight off your shoulders.

Bumpy, we didn't do anything for NYE either. I was too sick and tired to care.

BeautifulD, congrats. That is a milestone I hope to make soon. I can't even imagine how relieved you must feel. Love the scans!

LeeC, I love hearing about the baby moving. That is something I have yet to experience. Fingers crossed!

Sticky, I'm stalking you. I hope you have a safe, quick, and painless delivery.

Pad, Love the bump pics. So adorable!

Tuckie, that looks like something my husband would do to change a stinky diaper. Lol.

MrsMiggins, CONGRATS! He is beautiful!

NTAT, beautiful scans. So exciting!

Ducky, CONGRATS! What a lovely baby!

Mirium, Welcome! What great news. I am in the same boat right now. Had a great scan but still scared to death!

Sparkly, I am so releaved to hear the end of your post. I literally held my breath while reading it. Glad everything turned out ok!

EMZ, that makes me so angry. I had an OB like that with my last miscarriage. Honestly, I had more faith in the Ultrasound Tech than I did her opinion. I ended up filing a complaint to the office. Not sure if it did any good but it made me feel better.

Teddy, I'm so glad you asked that question. I am 10weeks today and I know there is a baby inside me but I don't really think about it like a baby. It's weird and I really don't know how to describe it. I'm glad to know I'm not alone. I was talking to my husband about it the other day. I'm worried I won't bond with it until it's born. I think the other women are right though. Once I feel it kick I think it'll be over.

Holly, Congrats! What an awesome milestone. 

GBFN, welcome! I hope you have a long and healthy pregnancy.

Fili, can't wait for your little one to make it's apperence. If you're gut isntinct is right then congrats on team pink!

Sorry I've been so brief and if I've missed anyone. I'm not feeling very well and DH is scolding me to turn off the laptop. I have to work in the AM so I should probably listen to him. Night everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

Pad my instinct is team blue but we will hopefully see soon enough!! Hope you're ok Hun?? How u not feeling well? Do u have a bug? If so don't worry about I affecting your son i was so I'll at times during this pregnancy and so was mrs mig. 

Soooo nervous - not about the c section but getting an actual date for one early this week!! luckily the Nhs consultant I'm under runs the hospital clinic today and she's the one who makes the decision. She already agreed I could have one weeks ago based on my emotional reasons for not wanting a natural birth, then I did a u turn an now since finding out about sumo I mean memo's size :haha: I really want a c section, I know its best! Wish me luck!!


----------



## Madrid98

All the best for today fili!!! :hugs:


----------



## bumpyplease

Hope today goes well fili keep us posted!! Can't wait to find out if memo is pink or blue!!!! So funny that you have brought a whole blue wardrobe without knowing for sure!! You crack me up!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls :hugs: with regards to injections I did my tummy and I got used to it very quickly I even started doing it myself but I know it's awful to begin with. I was told I could switch to thigh but I never did as I stopped it at about 14 weeks. I only did one a day though.


----------



## BeautifulD

Good luck for today Filli :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Fili, hope all goes well today huni x.


----------



## LeeC

GBNF. I had 9 mc's and an ectopic pregnancy in Jan 2011, possibly a couple more cpg's along the way.
I also miscarried May 2011, while taking prednisolone, however I only started it after my BFP at about 11/12 dpo, so it didn't work for me first time, I firmly believe that this pregnancy wouldn't have been viable whatever though an the pred will not sustain a pg like this.

I am now nearly 23 weeks, this time I was taking low dose pred from a few days after Ov and 25mg from about 7/8 dpo when I got a super faint BFP. I am also on aspirin, Clexane injections (started about 7 weeks pg) and progesterone. I stopped the pred at 13 weeks and weaned off under the instruction of Mr Shehata, and came off progesterone at 16 weeks.
My local consultant wants me to stay on aspirin and Clexane for the remainder.
I have never found a reason for my mc's so am following this protocol on a throw everything at it basis.

Hope this helps x.


----------



## Abi 2012

good luck for today filli.. :) let us know how u get on :D xxx


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome gb I pray this is your rainbow an for great bet results x

Fitzy I spoke too soon been up with hb x I'm same with peeing every time I turn I have to get up an go! Kody still turning feet normally on right but they're on left today I know subsequent babies don't engage till last min though x got scan on fri so ill find out then how she's lying x

Good luck today fili x

Got cot built yest an stuff out boxes had a play with my monitor I love it x omg it's all getting so real :wacko:


----------



## emz1987

Good Luck today Fili :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Im booked in for my elective c section for 7.30am TOMORROW!!! I've already had swabs and blood taken, back to see the anaesthetist this afternooon, then they monitor the baby for a bit then I'm good to go! We've just been to the supermarket to stock up. Josh had tears in his eyes and I burs into tears! We had to get memo stage three pampers nappies for 9lbs plus :haha: I'm soo excited but it does seem surreal! I'm going to be a mummy tomorrow!!!! :cry:


----------



## wookie130

Fili, I saw this in your journal first...I'm so excited and thrilled for you! Memo (who I think is on team blue too, judging from your profile pic) will come out healthy, and ready for the world!


----------



## emz1987

So excited for you Fili. This time tomorrow you will be holding your little rainbow :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: great news fili x can't wait for update x enjoy your last day as a family of 2 xxx


----------



## mommaandbaby

good luck tomorrow fili:thumbup: i had a c-section with my son he was 9lbs 3 oz and everything went great no pain and was up walking around the next day


----------



## gbnf

LeeC said:


> GBNF. I had 9 mc's and an ectopic pregnancy in Jan 2011, possibly a couple more cpg's along the way.
> I also miscarried May 2011, while taking prednisolone, however I only started it after my BFP at about 11/12 dpo, so it didn't work for me first time, I firmly believe that this pregnancy wouldn't have been viable whatever though an the pred will not sustain a pg like this.
> 
> I am now nearly 23 weeks, this time I was taking low dose pred from a few days after Ov and 25mg from about 7/8 dpo when I got a super faint BFP. I am also on aspirin, Clexane injections (started about 7 weeks pg) and progesterone. I stopped the pred at 13 weeks and weaned off under the instruction of Mr Shehata, and came off progesterone at 16 weeks.
> My local consultant wants me to stay on aspirin and Clexane for the remainder.
> I have never found a reason for my mc's so am following this protocol on a throw everything at it basis.
> 
> Hope this helps x.


Hi Lea 

thanks for replying and a massive congrats on your pregnancy

2nd betas are back and are only 138 :nope::nope: so i guess this lil one is not meant to be either, like you i only started pred from bfp as wasnt trying this cycle was going to have a break over xmas and then i got a bfp on boxing day at approx 9dpo . I am going back to see mr s on the 21st jan I have spoke to Louise this am who has said to stay on meds in the meantime not very hopeful that things will progress. The waiting is the worst I could maybe cope if i just knew but at the min im heartbroken.

Where all of your lossess except eptopic at the same stage 

and did you ever see hb 

Hope you dont mind me asking this 

take care and thanks again 

xxxxx


----------



## gbnf

good luck filipenko for tomorrow xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Awww good luck Fili i am so pleased for you, finally baby in arms after so much heartache, I cant wait for piccies xx


----------



## hopeful23456

so happy for you fili and crying happy tears!!!! yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Fili, I'm not sure if you were taking to me or Hopeful when you said "Hope" but mine, I think, is just morning sickness. I did have to care for a pukey kid on Friday. Was really worried about getting it since I've been sick enough already. So far so good but I guess there is still time. Anyway! I am so freaking excited for you!!! You made me cry just reading about you and your husband crying. I can't imagine the feeling of knowing you are going to be a mommy tomorrow. I couldn't sleep last night so I was up looking at my friends Facebook pages where they have new babies (the age my previous pregnancy should have been). It's always been hard to see pics or be around those babies but yesterday I felt up to it. It was so amazing seeing the love in the parents eyes. That's my favorite part. I hope to experience that level of love someday.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Gdnf, I am so sorry hun. I wish there was something I could say to make it better but I know from my own experiences that there is not. Just don't give up. This page is proof that miracles do happen.

XX


----------



## bumpyplease

So excited for you fili!!!! Can't wait to meet bubba you gonna be a great mum!

A few tips - take some very high waisted pants!! I had some short style ones from asda and they were too low and rubbed on my wound so I had to get some huge high waisted ones from primark. Take your maternity leggins to hosp for the days after your sec. I found these were great As they come up so high. My pjs etc were no good for me as the waist band again was too low and rubbed on my wound and made it sore. X


----------



## sara75

Hi all,

I hope I can join you here. I have had three unexplained M/C, at around 4.5. mt gp has referred me to st Georges, after all the tests I was told they could not find anything. Anyway the doctor has advised me to take progesterone and aspirin after getting BFP. This time, I was not expecting to be pregnant, and the test did not show until 4 days after my missed period, so I started the course a bit late. I am trying to stay positive but it is so scary ride, and I hope at the end of it, I will get my baby.


----------



## LeeC

Fili, seriously started crying when I read you post, I am a (happy) emotional wreck so can't imagine how you and hubby must feel right now.
I cant believe this time tomorrow you will have MeMo in your arms, just so lovely x.


----------



## cazi77

Eek fili how exciting! Good luck tomo xx


----------



## LeeC

GBNF, ask away.

I never had a hb before this one except my ectopic pregnancy. My losses were all before 7 weeks, which is what led me to Mr Shehata, as I was sure it was an implantation/immunology issue.

Like I said, I did lose a further pregnnacy while on the prednisolone but I really don't think that preganacy was meant to be, I didn't get Beta work done with that pregnancy but from what I remember my tests were gradually getting lighter.

I am 40 this year with no live children and really didn't think I would ever get to where I am now, so I def think there is still hope. Fili I think was on 40mg pred, and I upped my dose to 30mg with this pregnancy when I had a large bleed at 6 weeks, obviously the clinic were not very happy when I admitted this at 12 weeks, but there is no reasoning with PARL.

I'm glad you are going back to see Mr S, I really hope everything works out for you, please keep us posted xxx.


----------



## hopeful23456

ambhope- fili wasn't talking about me, i didn't puke when i was preg. think it was the steroids (except for feeling dizzy and stuff but never puked). I hope you feel better! i stopped facebook for a very long time and still rarely go on there. 

gbnf - :hugs: :hugs: when is the next beta? that worry feeling is the worst. ambhope is right, don't ever give up. you may think it will never happen (I was convinced it wouldn't happen for me) but it really will happen!!!! as long as you keep trying.

hi sara75 and welcome! you must be my age (born in 75?) when is your beta?

hi Lee! 

cazi - i need to post in marl thread but i saw pics from the links i think a few days ago? she is just gorgeous

abi - you too! love the pics, what a happy big brother and noah is soooo cute


----------



## LilSluz

Fili &#8211; :yipee: Good luck for tomorrow hun!!! I say go with your own intuition & gut feelings most of the time, anyway. If you think the baby is in danger, perhaps it is just nerves or paranoia, or perhaps your instinct is kicking in & you have a direct line of intuition w/your baby. Its best to go with what you feel comfortable doing, what is safest & just so you know, you are not losing out by any means by having a c-section. That baby is going to be gorgeous & healthy & that is all the matters right now. :cloud9::hugs: (I will have to do a c-sec myself due to back surgeries/issues & I don't feel one bit like I am losing out on anything - its just life & I am thankful for just getting this far! :hugs:)

Teddybear &#8211; welcome :flower:. I am also very reluctant to bond with mine & live scan to scan. Although I am a Reiki Master, so I give it energy healing daily, so I do have that, but that&#8217;s really it (don&#8217;t feel a &#8220;real bond&#8221; yet either). 

Holly &#8211; Happy 3rd tri! :yipee:

Sparkly &#8211; I would go in to see your Dr. as I don&#8217;t think you should have an itchy skin reaction &#8211; that sounds like an allergic reaction or hives, but do make sure you don&#8217;t have lotions on that area before injecting in case it&#8217;s a topical thing. If you ice first until numb, grab 1-2&#8221; of fat & squeeze tight, inject, then ice until numb again, it will cut down on both pain & bruising. :hugs: 

Gbnf &#8211; welcome to PARL & sorry you have to find yourself here. Very sorry about your losses & your beta results. :nope: but will keep my FX just in case. :flow:

Ambig &#8211; was wondering where you went to? I understand the nausea, vomiting & tiredness (but my headaches are the worst thing, hands down at the mo). Just come on when you can &#8211; when&#8217;s your next scan? I have an 8wk this Wed w/high-risk specialist. I&#8217;m scared shitless, really.

Sara &#8211; hi & welcome to PARL! I really hope that this is it for you. :flower:
I am getting nervous for my 8wk scan this Wed. :nope: My symptoms haven&#8217;t been very strong, except for these God-awful headaches, sinus headaches & migraines that I&#8217;ve been plagued with (a couple of bouts of nausea). Almost POAS this morning &#8220;to be sure&#8221;, but stopped myself. I&#8217;m sure most of you know this feeling...unfortunately.:( :shrug: BUT, I have already made it past 3 of my 4 mc&#8217;s, so that is worth a lil :dance: right? I turn 40 at the end of the month & have no children so I suppose that puts a lil more pressure on&#8230; :cry:


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - I didn't know all of yours were pre-7 wks? Wow. When do you turn 40? My bday is coming up soon - 1/29 - the big 4-0. :nope: (but I don't freaking feel a day over 30?!) :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone well I will post last bump pics and bag pack pics later! Just finishing of all packing as will be in 2-3 days they said. Bit nervous about hubby having to leave tomorrow at 8pm and I'll be all alone with memo!!! Going for a last meal out just the two of us at 6pm. End of an era! 9 years altogether with hubs being just me and him! Xxx

Ps thanks for all the tips - taken all your advice went an got more nappies slightly smaller


----------



## LeeC

Hi Hopeful, hope you had a fab Xmas and new year, I hope Ava and Dylan had a ball, although I am guessing they are still a little too young to appreciate Xmas lol xxx.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Good luck Fili, can't wait to hear of memo's safe arrival :hugs:

LilSluz, good luck for your scan. I've had to stop myself POAS, I was obsessing over the lines.

AFM, I'm still bleeding brown but not too heavy. Have got an appointment for another scan on Thursday as I can't wait til the 17th, the stress is awful.
I just pray that this one is still ok as not sure how much more I can take. 
I'm on prednisalone, cyclogest and clexane so not sure where I would go from here.

I started using the progesterone rectally in an attempt to stop the bleeding but I guess it hasn't worked.


----------



## LeeC

Fili, you need to get a lovely last pic of you, hubby and bump before you meet memo, I am sure everything is going to be just fine for you huni. I am super excited for you right now. Can you believe you are gonna be a mummy x.

Lils, sinuses and migraine were my most common symptom in first tri and still plague me now, do you know the setroids can mask symptoms, I didn't have a sniff of MS in first tri. I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Weds. In fact I'm pretty sure both Pad and I had a wobble about lack of and disappearing symptoms.

I am hanging on to my 30's for the best part of the year, will be the big 40 on 3rd August, my toyboy hubby keeps me young in mind and spirit lol x


----------



## LeeC

NTAT, I really dont think that it was the progesterone that caused my spotting, I continued to use it vaginally but my spotting was constant weeks 6 - 7 and I think I told you I also had 2 major bright red bleeds, one accompanied by cramps, I was inserting progesterone til week 16.
I am still hoping good things for you but I know, as we all do, how worrying first tri is, especially when you are spotting x.


----------



## Raptasaur

Ooh Fili so excited for you. This time tomorrow you will be a mummy! Best of luck with everything. Your life is about to change for ever, and being a mum is simply the best :happydance:.

Lils good luck for your 8 week scan. One day at a time....first trimester is so damned hard :hugs:.

NewToAllThis :hugs: to you too. I hope the spotting tapers off and the scan goes well on Thursday.

Who's up next after Fili? Everyone else's pregnancies seem to be flying by! Lee and Pad you are almost at V-day already. 

I had my first appointment with the local consultant this morning, the same one Pad has been seeing. The midwife was lovely and I got to hear the baby's hb again. I wasn't so impressed by the consultant who asked why I was there to see him. Not a good start. He also made it clear he doesn't believe in the relevance of the TEG test which St Mary's do and which I tested positive for and which is why I'm on 150mg of aspirin daily. He won't follow St Mary's recommendation that I am scanned at 28 and 34 weeks and only wants to see me again at 34 weeks. Seems like a very long time away to me!! Dealing with all the differing medical opinions about RMC is quite frustrating. Now I don't know whether I should try and get St Mary's to see me again at 28 weeks. Aarrrghh!! I'd have to pay of course.....Still, happy to be progessing well anyway and will try not to worry about things. PMA ahoy!


----------



## gbnf

Hi all thanks for all the posts

I'm having another beta Wednesday worried if eptopic never had before fingers crossed it isn't. My last 10th mmc was like this low and slow betas seen a heartbeat at 6 weeks when bloods over a 1000 but wasn't in the steroids for that one. Heartbroken at the minute but still determined to go on I'm not giving up. Xxx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Hi everyone!!!

Fili how exciting! You get to meet your beautiful rainbow tomorrow! Your going to be a mummy very soon! Have a lovely last evening with your hubby! Can't wait to see photos, wishing you the best of luck! Enjoy all those kisses n cuddles!x

Rap, I'm next!!! Eeeeeeek! So excited :happydance: Please your progressing well, that's so annoying the consultant is being difficult x

afm...saw the midwife today. Baby is 3/5ths engaged (2/5ths palpable). Blood pressure good, urine check good, baby heart beat good, so pleased all is well. She thinks baby will be an 8 1/2 pounder, Wowzers....was expecting a 7 1/2. Not a problem tho, and not worried either. We are all set for the birth! Ready and raring to go!!!! Come on baby!xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Gbnf, I'm sorry for all your losses, and hoping you get all the help you need. I hope 2013 brings you lots of happiness and your deserved baby. Sorry I can't be of any help with pred or aspirin etc x


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf said:


> Hi all thanks for all the posts
> 
> I'm having another beta Wednesday worried if eptopic never had before fingers crossed it isn't. My last 10th mmc was like this low and slow betas seen a heartbeat at 6 weeks when bloods over a 1000 but wasn't in the steroids for that one. Heartbroken at the minute but still determined to go on I'm not giving up. Xxx

I'm sorry hun, I know how you feel at the moment but can't imagine how devastating it is after that many losses. Sending you a hug :hug:


----------



## sara75

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome

hopeful23456, yes I was born in 75 yay the same age. Regarding my beta no blood work was ordered after I got my BFP, I am actually very disappointed with how the whole thing went. After my test I asked if I have any blood clotting disorder and the doctor said we tested you for that and you are fine. Then I asked if it is progesterone, as for my research I knew it could be that then I was told  we cannot test progesterone I know that is not accurate but he then said but I will prescribe progesterone suppository to take anyway.

I also was told all the information will be sent to me, and as soon as I got pregnant I should call for urgent appointment. Nothing arrived, and when I got pregnant, I went to the hospital, and they told me you have to call the secretary, which I did, and I got an appointment a week later, I explained that my pregnancy normally does not last a week but they insisted a week! I went to the appointment to my shock, not much done, no blood test, and I was told I need to come in two weeks to early pregnancy unit and ask for a scan! No referral letter, nothing, I have been there before, and they will ask and ask to make sure is urgent, and I am not sure how they will let me get ultrasound because I said so, I kept telling him, they will need something he said it is walking clinic just come in.

Now my husband is against the idea of vagina ultrasound as it is early, and he is telling me, it is not like they will give you any more drugs if there was a problem, we might as well wait and get the 12 weeks scan. ! really do not know what to think, I was planning to go to Dr Shehata this month, because reading about him, I feel my early miscarriage could be treated by his course of action but when I got pregnant this month, I do not know what to do, can I still go to him?? Or is it too late. The hospital will not do much, and I do not feel I am getting the right advice, I was also told, if I take the progesterone before BFP I might get ectopic pregnancy!!for all my last ms I get BFP and few days later I bleed, so I was hoping to start early but I did not know when, and this month my BFP came late 4 days after missed af, so I started late which is making me going mad. 

I know progesterone will stop bleeding but I do not know if this is a viable pregnancy or not, I have no symptoms apart from the stretching feeling I get, and sometimes my boob is sore. I am five weeks and half now.

LilSluez best of luck for your scan.

Fili Good luck, it is so exciting. 

Gbfn best of luck


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sara, welcome! That is my name too :) There is plenty of room for more here and this thread has such a lovely group of women with the most inspiring stories. I'm so sorry you're having a rough time your you dr. That is such BS. I hope everything works out and you get the care you need and deserve.

Hopeful, that still just baffles me. I have a friend who is 24 weeks into her first pregnancy and has yet to puke. Six times a day is my average at the moment. I feel like I have a never ending flu. This is the reason I've felt the need to tell as many people as I have. I don't want them to think I have the flu or that I am blowing them off because I won't go out to eat with them.

Lilsluz, glad you're doing well. Did you get migraines/headaches before pregnancy? I understand your worry. It seems like I have good spells and bad spells with my symptoms. the good spells are almost worse because they leave you worrying like crazy! My next official app is Wed the 16th at 11 weeks for my four week checkup and a doppler attempt but I just scheduled an app for tomorrow too. Sorry of TMI but iI've been having some discharge and I'm not sure if its from the progesterone or an infection. I spoke to the nurse and she said I should come in to get it checked just in case. So I'm not really sure if this is replacing next weeks app or not but I'm having DH come with me just in case.


----------



## Hollybush75

Hey Sara! I'm another 75-er too :)

Fili, wow, just wow! You're going to be holding your baby tomorrow. Can't wait to see pics of Me-mo. Good luck xx

First day into the third trimester and I had a consultant appointment. All is well and good, baby is growing well and consultant is very happy with her progress. She is breech but that isn't an issue right now. After her few days of being quiet last week she has certainly been making up for it. Loads of kicks, some quite strong now. It's all getting real now if that makes sense. This IS going to happen for us.


----------



## padbrat

OMG Fili! You are a Mum tomorrow! Cannot wait to see Memo on the outside! Hope you get a good nights sleep! x

Yes... we have this horrible cold bug that is going round... urghhh.

Lils... PMA for Wed... one hurdle at a time chick x

Hey Lee! Sent you a FB msg twinnie!

Hey all... hope we are all well!


----------



## hopeful23456

sara - maybe the girls on here can refer someone good and I thought i heard good things about shehata. prog doesn't cause ectopic, you take it 48 hours after ovulation if i can remember? it sounds like you need a good dr at least to get you on the right path, and also to beta test. huge hugs to you! i don't have a clotting disorder but still took lovenox (similar to heparin), baby asp and prednisone
where are you located?

amb - i puked a ton the first time i was preg, over 10 years ago, blighted ovum and had d & c (just 6 weeks along), I think i would have been sick this time if not for the prednisone which is supposed to mask morning sickness
then you have fili who has puked for months! fili - you will be done puking!!!


----------



## LeeC

Lots on here tonight but I have the headache from hell, may need to take some paracetamol, anyway just quickly posting my bump pic, as I know I have been promising it for nearly 2 weeks!

Fili, good luck tomorrow.

Pad, got your FB mge twinnie, will reply asap.

GBNF :hugs: hope you get an answer soon, I hope its not an ectopic and like Hopeful said, progesterone wouldn't cause this. x

Sara, Welcome :)
 



Attached Files:







Bump 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## LeeC

Holly, meant to say. Glad all was well today. Your pregnancy really is flying by.


----------



## LeeC

Think I got my posts mixed up then, really am brain dead today. I think it may have been Sara that was asking about progesterone and ectopics, sorry.


----------



## Mrskg

:happydance: love your bump lee :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks K. I am on countdown for you now. Can't believe it's nearly your time an you know how excited I am. Next time I see you, You will have your rainbow x.


----------



## Madrid98

Lovely bump Lee!!

Good luck tomorrow fili!! I'm working tomorrow so I'll check in a loo break to see how you're doing!!

Hi everyone!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Haha - one in the bath and two before I went out tonight. All bags packed in the background!
 



Attached Files:







finalbumpbathpic39weeks.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 28









finalbumppic.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 27









finalbumppic2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 22


----------



## LeeC

Love your bath pic lol... You really are blooming Fili, but not for much longer ;)
I'll be stalking on here and FB tomorrow xxx.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Fili, lovely pics! Good luck!!!x

Lee, I had horrendous headaches in 2nd trimester. Lots of water n I had paracetamol too. MW said it is a version of morning sickness, some people are sick, others nausea and others headaches etc. I hope they stop soon x


----------



## fitzy79

Fili, just popping on to wish you so many good wishes for the safe arrival of Memo tomorrow! You look fab..!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lee and Fili, love the bump pics ladies!!! So adorable. Fili, best of luck! I'll be stalking!


----------



## tuckie27

Fili- you look gorgeous hun. We all cant wait to see memo :)


----------



## bumpyplease

Lovely bump pics lee and fili!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

All good to go...now waiting :dance:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/whateverwagon/927CF010-1623-42D2-A23A-FCB3F6AEF67B-2395-000004BABB57CB7F.jpg

XxX


----------



## Hope39

Good luck fili, can't wait to meet me-mo xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww Filli you look so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

Eeek!!!!!!!! It should be any time now, Fili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Stalking for Fili's update!!!! Come on Memo!x


----------



## BeachChica

Stalking too for Fili's updates... come on Me-mo!!!


----------



## LeeC

Stalking too, off to check FB.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Still not heard anything from Fili, she did say this morning there might be a bit of a wait. So excited to meet Me-mo!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Stalking.....


----------



## LeeC

Ohhhhhh MrsM, you updated your ticker. LOVE IT :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Stalking


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Update!! Memo is a girl!! Lexi Jasmine 8lb 10!


----------



## Neversaynever

And the news is in.......

*Lexi jasmine 8lb 10!!! She is gorgeous we're over the moon!!! Memo was a girl! Ha ha xxxx*

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Ha ha mrsM....

XxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lol!! I am so excited! Not even that huge either but I can't wait to see a picture bet she is beautiful.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yaaaaaaayyyyyy!!!! :wohoo: Well done Filli!!! 
Lexi what a gorgeous name <3 Ahh so happy for you both :cloud9: 

So she wasn't a 10bler after all :D :D


----------



## hopeful23456

Omg!!!!! So happy and shocked she is a girl!!!! Congratulations and welcome to the world Lexi!


----------



## heart tree

Love it!!!


----------



## LeeC

Well, I wasn't expecting to see that. 

Thanks MrsM and NSN for the update.

FILI CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, WELCOME TO THE WORLD LEXI. :cloud9:

Hope you are recovering well Fili, can't wait for pics x


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats fili:dance:beautiful name


----------



## Hope39

I had a feeling baby memo was going to be a girl'

So happy for you Mel, looks like you & MrsM will be doing cloth swapsies xxx

Chuffed to bits, can't wait for pics xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Ahhhh fili a girl!!!!! Congrats!!!!!

Hope you kept your receipts!!!

Lovely name hope you are recovering well can't wait to see a pic!!! And not as big as you thought - she sounds perfect!


----------



## sticky_wishes

Fili! Congrats on baby Lexi! Haha! I always had a feeling memo would turn out to be a girl! So pleased for you, and what a lovely weight! Not the sumo 10lb bubba we were all expecting! Hope you are enjoying those well deserved cuddles! x


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Fili looking forward to seeing pics x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! I guess that also means...IM NEXT!!!!!!!!x


----------



## emz1987

Congrats Fili, Can't wait to see the pics. Love the name Lexi Jasmine x


----------



## debzie

Just seen the news and wanted to stop brand say. Huge congratulations to fili on your baby girl. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congratulations Fili!!!! Can't wait to see pics! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats again fili xxx

Can't believ how far off they were with weight will keep that in mind T my growth scan on fri x

Woohoo sticky your next x the. Debzie I think ( have I missed someone?) then it'll be a race between Madrid fitzy an me :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Exciting stuff Sticky!!! It's a lovely feeling knowing its your turn next isn't it?


----------



## hopeful23456

sticky - are you ready? :cloud9:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Had my app today with OB. They did the Doppler and she estimated 160bpm. unfortunately it was very faint and I couldn't hear it with my untrained ear. I go back in two weeks (when I will be 12 weeks) she said it should be really strong then.


----------



## Mrskg

My 34 week bump x excuse state of me had next to no sleep last night got wrist splints for tonight hope they work x oh an that's my first attempt at uploading pic from iPhone woohoo easier than I thought it would be xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## sticky_wishes

Ambi - Ah lovely, so pleased everything is going well! 160 is a great number too x

MrsM and Hopeful - Yes, i am ready and raring to go!!!! And its lovely knowing that i am next! Actually quite excited about the birth, which is obviously a little strange! Still aiming for a homebirth. Hospital bags are packed just incase, got my home birth box ready which contains blankets, towels, candles, oils, snacks etc. Got a TENS machine, birthball is up and i bounce n roll daily, birthpool is up and ready, nursery/clothes/car seat/pram etc is ready too! We are so excited!!! Still working at the moment to keep busy, walking lots, EPO and RLT. I guess its just a waiting game now!!! Come on baby! 9 days till due date, and i was perfectly punctual, so maybe baby will be too!xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

Lovely bump MrsKG xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Wow congratulations Fili on the birth of your daughter. Wishing you a speedy recovery and return home to start your new life as a family!! Lovely name xx

Sticky good luck!! So glad to see you have a homebirth planned. I tried with my DD but had to transfer in but so glad I tried anyway. My friend just had her third homebirth recently. Exciting!

Ambi it's great they could hear the hb as it is very early for that. My midwife wouldn't even try at my booking in appt at 12 weeks. 

Nice bump MrsKG, very tidy. And you too Lee. Lovely xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks sticky an rap can't believe how neat I am I went like the side of a bus with my other 3 x

Sticky I'm jealous I would love a home birth but hubby says no :cry: 

Ambi that is great my midwife wouldn't do hb till 20 weeks x


----------



## Madrid98

It's a girl!!! I didn't expect that at all fili!! I thought you've said it was a boy!! Very pretty name!!

Mrskg very nice bump! Looking lovely & neat as usual. :thumbup:

This is mine!! Are you getting swollen ankles. I am!! :cry:

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/C4C1B71E-A503-4FA9-8140-72807C0173CA-9557-000007D146238831.jpg


----------



## LeeC

Stalking for Sticky updates now lol.... no pressure of course.

Then the lovely MrsKG (by the way LOVE your bump, it is so neat K, and good luck for Friday), Fitzy, Madrid, Debzie. I remember all your BFP announcements, I can't believe you are all coming up soon, it's so lovely watching everyone progress from the RM thread.


----------



## Madrid98

I can't believe it myself Lee!!! Only 6 weeks left to meet my baby girl!!!


----------



## LeeC

Madrid our posts crossed. Fabulous bump, your baby is coming soon.

MrsKG how did you upload from iphone, I need to work this out, can you update or text me as would be so much easier for me too.


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks Lee :hugs: you know there won't be a dry eye on this page when your gorgeous rainbow arrives :cloud9:

Madrid lovely bump told you yours was bigger than mine lol x funnily enough no swelling yet :wacko: struggling with carpal tunnel though keep getting numb arms when I lie down managed to get splints from a friend today till in hear back from physio with new ones for me x


----------



## Mrskg

Lee I just went advanced clicked on paperclip ... Choose file ... Gives option of taking pic or choose existing ... Chose existing then it has camera roll an my photo stream I chose my photo stream cause it was only that 1 bump pic that was there then clicked upload an hey presto xxx


----------



## LeeC

6 weeks is no time Madrid and only 5 more working days left I see, hope you are all prepared, it's going to fly in. I can't wait.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks K, I will try it with my next upload, sounds easy enough but I am not the most technical of people!


----------



## Mrskg

Lol if I managed it after only having phone a week Im Sure you will too :thumbup: 

My mat leave officially started yesterday although been on hol last 2 weeks x woohoo no work till October :happydance:


----------



## LeeC

I am well jealous K, let me know when you are next planning a trip to Glasgow for a catch up.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, just checking in to see how everyone is doing and I cant believe how close some of you are getting. Lovely bump pics Lee, madrid and MrsKg!

Sticky you could go anytime, how exciting that you are next and your right to be so excited about the birth thats not crazy at all. I can honestly say that my natural birth was the best experience ever and I would definetely do it all over again. Good on you for trying for a homebirth, I hope it goes to plan. Someone that I work with's daughter had a homebirth this year with her first baby and it went smoothly but I think she had to go to hospital for some stitches as the baby was over 9lbs but thats the kind of thing I guess they prepare you for.

Cant believe Fili's news that she's had a girl afterall, all part of the fun still guessing and not being quite sure right until the end. Im delighted for you Fili!


----------



## LeeC

Hi Just. It's been a while. I hope you and Emilia are doing well. I must jump over to MARL soon, need to see more pics of your gorgeous girl.
I am back at Wishaw next week for check up at MOT clinic.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Lee, we are doing great thanks. Emelia is thriving and piling on weight, she's getting so big now, its funny as every day when I wake up to get her out of the moses basket I feel that she has changed again, she's becoming an actual little person now, and the smiles have started which is just lovely.

Its fantastic how far along you are now...
How often do you attend the MOT clinic? are you getting extra scans aswell? x


----------



## LeeC

Awwww thats so lovely Just. I can't wait to see more pics of you both, she sounds adorable.
I think Maharaj said monthly scans so will see at my next appt. I hope so as I am still a bit of a worried so it's good to have the extra reassurance. Did you get monthly scans too?


----------



## Hollybush75

Fili, wonderful news and congratulations on the arrival of your little girl xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, its definetely good to get extra scans, I was such a worrier aswell. They started growth scans and cervical length checks at 18 weeks and 24 weeks. I then got growth scans alone at 28 weeks and 34 weeks. All was always looking good and measuring well. I then had Emelia 3 weeks early at 37 weeks and I was meant to meet with Dr. Maharaj at 38 weeks to discuss delivery options but never got that far. All was perfect in the end and Im so glad of how it happened.

I had to go to the MOT clinic 6 weeks after birth so the week before Xmas. It was something that could have been done over the phone. They spoke to me about contraception options and also said that because my blood clots too much then to watch out for long haul flights and drink more water! Not to worry though as I got to see the lovely midwives for the last time and show off Emelia as I took her along with me. They asked if they would see me back again haha. Before I had Emelia I was so sure that I wanted to ttc again really soon but to be honest Im more than happy wiith one baby right now and it is constant work. I've decided that Emelia needs my 100% undivided attention for the first year and then we can think about it. It wouldnt be fair for me to be so anxious and worried every day being pregnant so soon with potential spotting/bleeding and putting myself on bedrest etc. also scared to go out walking with the pram and lifting Emelia aswell.
Im just so grateful to have a beautiful and healthy little girl, it still seems too good to be true at times its a strange thing. Cant wait for you to experience it all aswell x


----------



## sticky_wishes

Lee, Mrskg, Just, Rap - It's insane knowing I'm next! I thought this would never come. I am so happy with my home birth decision, I want to remain active throughout the labour to speed it up and be within my own home comforts. I know birth can change plans and I have gone thru every possibility with my midwife. And I feel v confident in myself which I think is the main thing...each person, each birth, each baby is different and women should feel confident in their choices as I believe this relaxes them and also helps the oxytocin levels! Thanks for ALL of your supportive homebirth comments, i really do appreciate it! And I'm glad I'm not the only person who is excited about birth!x

Mrskg, I too have preggo induced carpal tunnel my symptoms are sore and stiff knuckles, like i have arthritis. Ouchies x

Madrid, lovely bump!!x


----------



## Mrskg

Lee I dont think I will venture that far from home at this stage so looks like you'll have to wait an meet my rainbow at the same time lol can be her first train journey xx

Just it's great to hear you sound so happy x it's amazing all the marls that said they wanted to conceive straight away have all changed their minds x

Sticky it will be an amazing experience do you ever watch home birth diaries on home an health? My carpal tunnel more annoying than sore it's like having restless legs but in my arms I wouldn't have thought it was ct but after reading dr google looks like it is just hope splints work tonight I need sleep x hubby says he's going to tie me to ironing board so I can sleep standing up :rofl:


----------



## cgav1424

You know a new rainbow baby has arrive when there's five pages to catch up on! 

Fili - Congratulations and welcome to the world, baby Lexi! I love her name! And I still think 8 lbs 10 oz is a pretty big baby as mine have always been tiny little things. She would've been per 9 lbs easily if you had waited that extra week! Over the moon for you, hon!

Sticky - you're next!!! Time just flew by, didn't it?

Lee - we're almost to V-day... can you believe it? Love your bump, by the way. Beautiful! Wasn't it a relief when the prednisone bloat went away and your proper bump came in? I'm a total roids believer as I think that's why I managed to stay pregnant with this one, but glad to be off of them!

MrsK - beautiful bump! I'll post mine in a bit if I manage to from my phone.

:hi: everyone else! Sorry I know missed many of you, but I'm on my phone so can only catch up so much.

Afm - woo-hoo! I'm a papaya today! Nothing new to report. Feeling some definite kicks now that even DH can feel, but have yet to see tummy jump. We had a scare on New Year's Day as I went for a run with DS and tripped over a bump in the jogging path. I fell forward and tried to break my fall with my hands and knees but ended up hitting my abdomen as well. Banged up my wrists and knees pretty badly, but thankfully baby is okay. Other than that, my grandparents and aunt are staying with us for 2 more weeks and it's been so difficult not having my house to myself! I've been super moody and not much fun at all! Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 22 weeks cgav x ouch to your fall glad your ok though x


----------



## Madrid98

Sticky is definitely scary to think "I'm next!!!" I'm so glad to share due date with mrskg so it could be any of us!!!

Lee I'm not fully ready but I plan to get there as soon as mat leave start. I need to wash all the clothes & nappies, get my bag ready,... So far I've only have the pram/pushchair done, :blush:

You're right mrskg!! I do look a bit bigger but I've always been huge with my children so I'm guessing is genetic, lol


----------



## bumpyplease

Stalking for fili bubba pics!!!

Love the bumps ladies!!!! Madrid get ready soon Hun - I wasn't ready and had Alfie at 34 weeks and heart and hopeful also had their bubbas at 34 weeks!!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Can I just say how jealous I am of all you ladies in the UK. :winkwink:Getting to start maternity leave at 35 weeks and then getting almost an entire year with your LO. I consider myself lucky in the states to be at a job where I can take 12 weeks. Oh well, don't foresee a move over seas in the next little bit.


----------



## Mrskg

Madrid Im normally huge everywhere! An have 6lb babies x don't know what happened this time we joked she will prob be 9lb :rofl: Fitzy due same time as us too will be a 3 way race lol x 

Bumpy I've had my 3 around my due date but been a bit worried I'll go early this time think it's because you 3 did ducky was early too got me thinking could be any time x

Scarolinarn I feel sorry for you us ladies only getting a short time off x


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats fili - a baby daughter, how wonderful :D x


----------



## sunny74

Just popping in to say congrats to fili :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations fili, beautiful name. Can't wait for pics xx


----------



## daviess3

Well I was right when I said girl! From the stArt I had a niggle when fili was convinwd she was a boy!! Your my next victim lee I think ur joining the girl club to!! 
Fili what a fabulous name lol!! Well done again Hun xx

Hello ladies xxx


----------



## debzie

It's strange thinking that I'm in the line up to be next to give birth seems two minutes since we were eagerly awaiting news from all the first marls and I was thinking would that ever be me. Here I am. 36 weeks started my maternity leave on Monday and ready to give birth. 

Loving the bump pics ladies. Will have o upload one of mine, 

Mrskg the splint has helped my carpel tunnel a little it gets anoyingly itchy though. 


I too feel for all the US ladies having to go back to work so quickly.


----------



## fitzy79

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fili, I am so, so over the moon for you...a little girl...totally not what I expected when I logged on!!! Can't wait for piccies!!:hugs:




Mrskg said:


> Woohoo sticky your next x the. Debzie I think ( have I missed someone?) then it'll be a race between Madrid fitzy an me :happydance:

I'm scared reading that MrsKG...feel very zen about labour etc but think it's because I havn't quite accepted that it's all going to happen so soon:wacko: REckon you'll def be going before me given that you have 3 beautiful cherubs already and have a proven track record of having them near your due date. My first...notoriously late...but I'm hoping maybe I'll be an exception!! Your 34 week bump piccies is gorgeous BTW!

I haven't my bag packed or baby clothes washed yet either...have all the bits and pieces but just have to organise myself. Maternity leave from next week so will be getting everything sorted! My crib, buggy and carseat are set up though!


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats fili!!!! omg i did nt expect that what so ever! wow a beautiful girl! welcome little lady! hope your both well and cant wait to see piccys!! :D :cloud9:


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie do I put them on when going to bed or a while before? X

Fitzy I have to say or makes me a little bit scared too don't know what's better the knowing or the unknown :wacko: the other half of me can't wait an with new technology like contraction timer apps on my phone an being able to update here I'll hopefully be in my element :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Davies, that made me laugh, I have been looking at lots of pics though and reading about the skull theory on gender prediction. Can't help myself. 
And another Lexi, adorable name don't you think lol x.


----------



## sticky_wishes

Mrskg, I LOVE homebirth diaries! It's a great programme! My midwife has been on quite a few of them too!x

All you ladies are so close behind me, there will be a beautiful influx of gorgeous rainbow babies!!!x


----------



## Mrskg

Has she that's cool :thumbup: home an health is great in the middle of the night .... Secretly pregnant ... Home birth diaries ... Midwives .... Portland babies an more lol my hubby thinks I'm mad watching them


----------



## sticky_wishes

I love them all too! Especially homebirth diaries and Portland babies! I became addicted to those programmes many years ago, pre-marriage, pre-ttc and DH would always say I'm mad watching women give birth all the time. But it's jus so intriguing! I also love the programme Call the midwife, set in the 50's, real life events of a midwife. great viewing! Have you watched the new series of OBEM, I see they now have an active birth room and posters for delayed cord clamping! All of which aren't new ideas, but I'm pleased the hospital offers that kind of birth n atmosphere. I think it always looks more painful watching a woman give birth lying down on a bed.xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I gave birth to both my two lying down in a bed! I couldn't imagine doing it any other way. I find the final few contractions so intense I struggle to move during or even between them. This time round I stayed as active as possible in early labour though. 
I was gutted last week to miss OBEM as I was in labour myself!


----------



## BeautifulD

I watch all them too, hubby also thinks I'm crazy! I love I dint know I was pregnant too :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Geez this thread moves so fast, I don't have time to catch up right now (tax friggin season starting up), but just wanted to pop in & say...

*CONGRATS TO YOU FILI!!! *:yipee::wohoo: And it's a :pink::baby:!!! Lexi is a beautiful name - can't wait to see the pics! :crib:

:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

I am so behind on this thread. Have to say CONGRATULATIONS FILI!!! Lexi is such a lovely name!! I knew it was a girl! :)


----------



## Madrid98

In which world am I living? I didn't know about any of those programmes apart from OBEM. I better check them out!!!

A bed birth isn't for me either. Dd was a c-section but with ds I was with the ball until the vey last minute. Then I was put in the half toilet seat which was the best for pushing.


----------



## BeautifulD

Ladies that have been on the steriod protocol...

When tapering off did you suffer with severe headaches!?

When I was reducing last week I was getting headaches and they settled down by Friday. Im now completely off them. I took the last dose Monday and since yesterday morning my head has been splitting and just gotten worse this morning when I woke I was in tears with the pain. Even after taking 2 paracetamol it hasn't gone completely :( 

I'm wondering if it's just withdrawal x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ladies here is Fili's gorgeous little lady!
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/7F37F25A-30B5-45F4-B3F0-F91067C485C0-3768-0000047AD629B4B0.jpg


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww she's gorgeous!! :cloud9:


----------



## Abi 2012

fili- she is beautiful! 

i didnt know about any of these birth programs either apart from obem lol 

hope you all doing well and cooking our next lot of rainbows nicely! :D


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh fili she's beautiful bet you can't stop snuggling!


----------



## dextersmum

congratulations Fili. Lexi is one of the girls names on the top of our list too

some nice bump pics on here too ladies

have been mia for a couple of days so need to read back and catch up


----------



## sara75

Wow this thread move so fast, I should keep up

AmbiguousHope, Hollybush75 , hopeful23456 and Lee c thank you ladies for the welcome, it is great place to be here were people understand you, and what you are going through.

I am trying to take each day as it comes, and try to stay positive until my 12 weeks scan. The doctor told me to go to EPU and ask for a scan in a week time, my husband is against the idea, he thinks since it is early it might not show much, plus as it is vagina scan they might hurt any viable pregnancy, I tried to explain to him it should not but he is having none of it, and says the doctor refrain you from sex, how would I know it will not cause any damage!! he is asking me to wait 6 more weeks! 

I normally bleed 5 days after seen my BFP, the doctor has put me on daily aspirin, and progesterone suppositories cyclogest 400 mg twice daily. There is no bleeding I know the progesterone stops that, the plan is to wait until my scan and see how that goes otherwise I will see another specialist in London.

Congrats Fili, it is so nice to hear good news.

Hello ladies


----------



## emz1987

Fili shes gorgeous.

Sara, Ive had a couple of scans with the EPU, Ive only once had the internal scan and that was when I miscarried at 11 weeks. They should be able to scan you with out doing the internal scan after 6 weeks. 
After 6 weeks you should be able to check the pregnancy is in the right place and also hopefully see an heartbeat which is amazing. 
Its entirley upto you, Just do whats best for yourself and your husband.


----------



## sara75

emz1987 said:


> Fili shes gorgeous.
> 
> Sara, Ive had a couple of scans with the EPU, Ive only once had the internal scan and that was when I miscarried at 11 weeks. They should be able to scan you with out doing the internal scan after 6 weeks.
> After 6 weeks you should be able to check the pregnancy is in the right place and also hopefully see an heartbeat which is amazing.
> Its entirley upto you, Just do whats best for yourself and your husband.

 Thank you for the reply, I did not know that, do you know up to how many weeks you can go to EPU?? I am thinking to go on my 8th week so I can get the scan.


----------



## debzie

Mrskg my splints I'm wearing most of the time now but initially I was wearing it only when I got into bed. 

Fili she is so adorable thanks mrsmigg for sharing. 

Sara I had trans vag scans with all my pregnancies had two with my little girl and one with this ,one that did no harm. 

I too am addicted to all those programmes e en though I have seen most of them now, I'm sat watching from here to maternity that I recorded now. I love home and health.


----------



## emz1987

my local EPU will see me up untill 12 weeks. They have always advised me to go after the 6 weeks so that I wouldnt need an internal and thats when you can see an heartbeat. 
You could ring EPU and explain to them that your concerned about the internal and Im sure they will tell you the best time to have a scan. Im sure there are no risks with the internal scan but you can ask them just to make sure.


----------



## Raptasaur

Fili she's gorgeous. Enjoy the magic!!

I didn't know about all the other birth docs either. Will be searching for replays this week then....especially keen to see the homebirth one. I think OBEM gives quite a narrow vision of birth. Glad to see in the new series that they have installed active birth rooms with no beds. Let's gravity help the whole process. I went for my midwife appointment at the local midwife led birthing centre and they have taken all the beds out of the birthing suites there too, just pools, balls and beanbags etc. 

Sara75 I was scanned at 7 weeks with this pg and it was abdominally. The only time I've had internal ones was with two of my mcs. If they can't see a normal pg sac they ask you to empty your bladder and then scan you internally. Internal scans cannot harm a pregnancy. The baby is surrounded by amniotic fluid and the cervix is closed. Have a chat with the EPU, I'm sure they will be able to reassure you. You can generally see a hb after 6 weeks. It is very reassuring to see everything is in the right place and the right size etc.

Hello everyone else. Hope you are all having a good week x


----------



## LeeC

Fili, what can I say. She is absolutely adorable. You must be so proud right now, hope you're getting lots of cuddles and hubby is spoiling you both (thanks for posting the pic MrsM, hope you and Louis are doing well also).

Sara, you should be able to stay with EPAS til about 12 weeks, this is what I did then I was transferred to a MOT clinic where I attend monthly for checks/scans.
I have had lots of transvag scans and they cannot harm the baby.

They will be able to do u/s scan at 6 weeks and should get hb anyway, I had first u/s this time at 6 weeks, then when I went a couple of weeks later they couldn't see anything on u/s, so quickly had transvag and baby was there and fine, jumping about like a crazy little bean.
Obviously it's a personal decision for you and hubby to make, but I was glad I had an early scan as it really put my mind at rest and was over whelming seeing that little heartbeat.
Good luck hun x

I eventually got round to watching OBEM, it was interesting seeing the birth rooms and a real eye opener watching it. I guess I have a bit of time before I start thinking about labour properly but not sure I will have a birth plan, well apart from getting baby out as best I can safely.


----------



## hopeful23456

She is beautiful fili!!!!!


----------



## sara75

Thank you ladies for the assurance, now will try to convince my husband,( I know it will be a mission), the way he see it, why rush it, it is not like they will do anything extra but the wait is driving me mad, I want to know one way or the other so I can see my next option.

Every time I bring the subject he gets scared and say why?? are you bleeding?? Every time I go to the toilet and it happens to look at him after I come out, he immediately ask me is there something wrong lol

I try not to have an eye contact with him after a loo visit or come out singing loool not sure how we will carry on like that for the next 8 months!


----------



## NewToAllThis

sara75 said:


> Wow this thread move so fast, I should keep up
> 
> AmbiguousHope, Hollybush75 , hopeful23456 and Lee c thank you ladies for the welcome, it is great place to be here were people understand you, and what you are going through.
> 
> I am trying to take each day as it comes, and try to stay positive until my 12 weeks scan. The doctor told me to go to EPU and ask for a scan in a week time, my husband is against the idea, he thinks since it is early it might not show much, plus as it is vagina scan they might hurt any viable pregnancy, I tried to explain to him it should not but he is having none of it, and says the doctor refrain you from sex, how would I know it will not cause any damage!! he is asking me to wait 6 more weeks!
> 
> I normally bleed 5 days after seen my BFP, the doctor has put me on daily aspirin, and progesterone suppositories cyclogest 400 mg twice daily. There is no bleeding I know the progesterone stops that, the plan is to wait until my scan and see how that goes otherwise I will see another specialist in London.
> 
> Congrats Fili, it is so nice to hear good news.
> 
> Hello ladies

Hi Sara, 

I'm Sarah, born in 75 too and just a couple of days ahead of you after 3 miscarriages also.
I am on steroids, progesterone and clexane and absolutely terrified of another loss. I am due for my 2nd early scan tomorrow after having some bleeding after my first scan last week where I saw a heartbeat.
I would definitely go to EPAU, my heartbeat was seen at 5+5 so it would at least give you a little bit of piece of mind.
I can understand your husbands concern but they wouldn't offer that type of scan if it were dangerous.

Good luck xx


----------



## sara75

NewToAllThis said:


> sara75 said:
> 
> 
> Wow this thread move so fast, I should keep up
> 
> AmbiguousHope, Hollybush75 , hopeful23456 and Lee c thank you ladies for the welcome, it is great place to be here were people understand you, and what you are going through.
> 
> I am trying to take each day as it comes, and try to stay positive until my 12 weeks scan. The doctor told me to go to EPU and ask for a scan in a week time, my husband is against the idea, he thinks since it is early it might not show much, plus as it is vagina scan they might hurt any viable pregnancy, I tried to explain to him it should not but he is having none of it, and says the doctor refrain you from sex, how would I know it will not cause any damage!! he is asking me to wait 6 more weeks!
> 
> I normally bleed 5 days after seen my BFP, the doctor has put me on daily aspirin, and progesterone suppositories cyclogest 400 mg twice daily. There is no bleeding I know the progesterone stops that, the plan is to wait until my scan and see how that goes otherwise I will see another specialist in London.
> 
> Congrats Fili, it is so nice to hear good news.
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> Hi Sara,
> 
> I'm Sarah, born in 75 too and just a couple of days ahead of you after 3 miscarriages also.
> I am on steroids, progesterone and clexane and absolutely terrified of another loss. I am due for my 2nd early scan tomorrow after having some bleeding after my first scan last week where I saw a heartbeat.
> I would definitely go to EPAU, my heartbeat was seen at 5+5 so it would at least give you a little bit of piece of mind.
> I can understand your husbands concern but they wouldn't offer that type of scan if it were dangerous.
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

 Yay another 75, my name is not Sara though, I just love this name, my husband where he comes from they do not do this type of scan so he is unsure, and expect the worse.


----------



## padbrat

On blinking phone so just a quickie .... 

Fili what can i say? Memo is a girlie!!!!! Omg!!! But what a gorgeous lady she is! So great to see her on the outside. Hope you are recovering well x

loving the bump piccies ... About time ladies! Lol

Happy third tri holly 

bring on the next round of rainbows!!!

Me and you getting closer til it is us twinnie!!!


----------



## gbnf

hi all

hope everyone is well 

A massive congrats to filli hope u are all well she is adorable. xx

well after 5 days of shear beta hell 3rd are in today and have more than doubled 138 on monday and now 301 not sure what to think now I had given up on this lil one but now who knows still not out of the woods by a long shot 

Anybody else ever heard of beta being slow to start and then take off

xxxx


----------



## scarolinarn04

I haven't had it happen to me, but I have heard of it happening. Hope this is the one!!


----------



## Hope39

Fili she is absolutable bootiful hun!! I was expecting lots of dark hair, she must take after your OH xxxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Oh Fili she is adorable, just beautiful

I have the most pesky cough and it's driving me crazy. I just wish it would break already. I'm steaming and taking some paracetamol when the head pain from coughing hurts too much but that's it! There's nothing else I can do/take. It's making me really grumpy :(


----------



## Madrid98

What a gorgeous little thing fili!!! Beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## padbrat

Holly me too.. I have had the most miserable cold and cough for weeks now... is driving me nuts! Was awake at 1am and 5am as I was coughing... course then my Son took it as an excuse to have a party inside me!!! No sleep for me! LOL


----------



## LeeC

I was just testing uploading pics from my iPhone (thanks MrsKG). Thought I'd share this ridiculous pic of my nephew. Some of you may remember he was born 8 weeks prem weighing 4llbs 6, he really has chunked up. Not sure about that comb over though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopeful23456

gbnf - ever looked at https://www.betabase.info/ ?
there's another good one too and i can't remember! i had super high betas with the twins but, that first one didn't double! 285 13 dpo and 475 or so 15 dpo? can't even remember exactly but i was worried, then was over 1500 18 dpo


----------



## LeeC

Pad, baby is bopping away here too, it really is gonna be us soon. I still can't believe it. Hope you feel better soon. I have the most delightful cold sores up my nose :(


----------



## padbrat

OMG we are even twinnies when it comes to nasal issues!! LOL

Hmmm Nephew's comb over... hmmmm... hehehehe

Stalking for Lils scan update... come on Lils!!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Fili, Lexie is just adorable!!


@Sara75; have had transvag scans on this pregnancy and not a problem. I believe that they wouldn't do them if they weren't safe. Just on another note...the heartbeat can often be seen at 6 weeks but not always the case. On a previous pregnancy at 6+2 I saw baby's heartbeat but when I went for U/S on this pregnancy at 6+3 there was no h/b visible yet. I freaked out and just assumed the worst but when I went in a week later there it was flickering away!! Maybe give it another few days just to be absolutely sure!!



gbnf said:


> well after 5 days of shear beta hell 3rd are in today and have more than doubled 138 on monday and now 301 not sure what to think now I had given up on this lil one but now who knows still not out of the woods by a long shot
> 
> Anybody else ever heard of beta being slow to start and then take off
> 
> xxxx

Have def heard that this can happen so fingers crossed your Bean just took a while to snuggle in tight!!:hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, how adoreable is your nephew. i had to do a double take at his hair haha is it really that long at bits, quite funny!

Pad, I too have had a cold and cough for weeks now and its not shifting, its seriously annoying isnt it!

Sara, I had transvaginal scans in the past and started spotting afterwards so they put so much fear into me, although I really dont think they cause miscarriages in my case the pregnancies were doomed anyway. But last year with my successful pregnancy they scanned me at 6 weeks and I was planning on asking if they could try abdominal first. In the end I didnt even have to ask them , they just done it abdmonially at 6 weeks and found the heartbeat straight away. Dont be scared to ask them, just tell them your anxious about it.


----------



## LeeC

Oh I forgot about Lils. Hope everything was ok. Come on Lils we are awaiting your good news x.


----------



## LeeC

Just. How funny. I'm not sure where my sister got that syrup from, I may report her to the social posting pics of Noah like that! Hubby is well jealous, he's not had that much hair since he was 18!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Yeah someone might call the social workers haha, he is cute though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just seen Heart has updated the first page for me and Fili, thanks Heart.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Excellent news.... baby Haribo is doing just fine, measuring 6 weeks 6 days with a lovely strong heartbeat, I am over the moon and cannot believe it.
She checked to see if she could see a reason for the spotting but couldn't see anything so she thinks all is fine and it could be the clexane.

Next appointment is 3 weeks today - 31st Jan... she wanted me to be positive and wait. I'm happy to do so at the moment. Its going to be long month, lol.

I'll leave you with a much bigger picture of Haribo (who incidentally is called Haribo as its DH's favourite brand of sweeties and goes with our surname which begins with an H).

She's given us an EDD of 1st September <3


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/88A64D4F-C66D-4E48-9469-485F950A7C92-923-00000042056B2B10.jpg


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies :wave:
Thought i'd come join you ladies on here if thats ok? 
I know lots of you from other threads and when i was pregnant last time but quick bit about me..
I'm Nicola, 34. I have 2 girls 14 & 9 from previous marriage and 2 boys 4 & 3 with oh. We had 4m/c the year before we had Elliot (4yr old). We also had Edward in August 2011 who we lost at 5 weeks to sids and then had Emily in April 2012 at 25 weeks who we lost at 2 days due to complications from extreme prematurity. Hope it's ok to join here. I'm 19+2 today, due June 4th but will be before that. Planned c/s mid may if i get that far - last 4 have been preemies (35, 34, 32 then 25 weeks)
Fili - congratulations! Lexi is beautiful.


----------



## LeeC

NTAT: What a gorgeous little bean, there is no describing seeing that hb for the first time.

Hi Nicola, welcome.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats NTAT!!! Beautiful pic!!

Welcome Nicola :hi:

I saw the midwife today. All is well. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead so I've been told to come back in 2 weeks time maybe for a scan as well as an appointment with the docs to explain my treatment after giving birth. She couldn't tell for sure in which position she is. It's early still for her to be engaged but apparently its better to check frequently just in case. 

Hope you're all having a lovely day!!!


----------



## LeeC

Fili and MrsM, can't wait to see some more pics. Just saying ;)


----------



## LeeC

Talking of pics. I just got this. My poor nephew Noah!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Hollybush75

I've just looked at the front page for the first time in a while and I'm amazed at how many rainbows are now here :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

@ Lee :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome nicola! All the ladies are lovely on here.

Andrea, Claire and Sarah thanks so much for updating the reception in the hospital was dire, there was no way I could have got online easily without constant breaks in the signal. 

Back home now! Everything went brilliantly and I was really well looked after by all the nurses and midwives and my hubs who is an emotional wreck all the time and so loved up with 'his princesses'  . So we were in on the Tuesday morning at 7.30 and lexi was born at 10.47am, c section was over quickly and pretty much pain free! I was so overwhelmed when they pulled out lexi!! :cloud9: me and hubs cried. She was lobster pink and 10/10 for health and alertness :cloud9: she came out crying very loudly! I breast fed straight away and have not had one single problem! :shock: she guzzles more and more and I can hear it draining down her tummy and her guzzles! :cloud9: I was fine on my own with her, I slept with her next to me in the big bed but she had to have her own blanket, I woke up nose to nose with her at 5am this morning :cloud9: 

Had a second shower this morning at the hospital and cried and cried with happiness that my mc misery came to such a happy end and thought of all my lovely friends on here and how we have supported each other so much :cry: and continue to do so! 

Waiting for hubs to pick me up from doors of hospital this morning and 10 people stopped to: look at lexi, nudge each other to look, look back, smile at me or say how cute she is and I cried again! I feel so blessed and lucky that i have a beautiful baby girly!! 

That's my birth story. :cloud9:

Ps and as for growth scans PAH!!!! :rofl: and amateur gender sleuthing PAH again :rofl: 

Loads of photos to follow!! Xxxx

Sticky you're next!! Then fitzy, mrs kg?!?


----------



## NewToAllThis

Fili, I am so made up for you. It makes everything you have endured over the past years worth while, although I know - like me - you won't forget your angels.

Lexi is beautiful and I look forward to seeing more pictures of her. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks new I did read your news too :yipee: love to say I told you so!!! :cloud9: brilliant!! Xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks new I did read your news too :yipee: love to say I told you so!!! :cloud9: brilliant!! Xxx

I know, I know :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Well done Fili welcome to motherhood its great isnt it :) im a seasoned pro now but you never forget that feeling xxx


----------



## LeeC

Awww Fili, I cried reading your post, I love you have your happy ending huni.
Rainbow babies are extra special.

Can't wait for the next arrival.

Pad, I typed up a huge email on FB and it crashed, I was not amused. Will need to try again. It's V day for you on Sunday, yay. Then me and CGav. Can't wait, another milestone down.


----------



## melfy77

Fili: She is soooo gorgeous!!! What a proud momma you must be:happydance: enjoy every second with your little bundle of joy:cloud9: Still stalking for more pictures:blush: Love the name Lexi. We're thinking Zoe or Maeva for our little girl. Because we live in Quebec (biligual province), it has to sound good in both french and english. We like short names. 

so sticky wishes: you're next!!! ready?

Debzie: I believe you and I are gonna be next after sticky wishes. I'm getting a little nervous about labor, but I'm soooo excited at the same time:happydance: I've started to sort baby clothes, and will wash everything over the next days, and will try to get my hospital bag ready, as well as baby's bag.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone :hugs: I have so many photos but I need to download some software or something to get them off my new phone and onto the computer... Working on it!


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi fili! I cried at your story too and can't wait for pics!!!! How is she sleeping?


----------



## Taurus8484

What a beautiful story filipenko. Cant wait for more pics xx


----------



## padbrat

Aww Fili! How amazing to hear your story! I have to say I loved the photo of you in the hospital gown waiting to go for your c section! You look all stomach and a happy smiling face! Made me smile so much! How amazing to start your day nose to nose with your girl! Is also great news that BF is going well too... awww... great great great!

Lee.... urghhhh I hate it when that happens - when your message just disappears as I can never remember all I wote! I know next hurdle is coming up soon for us to get over... V day! Bring it on I say!!!! We can do it!

OMG what are they doing to Noah?? Hahhahahha bless him!

New what good news from you too! YAY!

Madrid it is sounding like you won't be waiting too much longer either... along with Sticky and Deb... the next tidal wave of rainbows is just round the corner!

Anyone else suffering baby brain??? or is it my snot monster making it doubly as bad for me????


----------



## Madrid98

I don't think that'll be the case pad!! I had the same with my 2 children. Always measuring ahead right at the end & then big babies too. I guess she doesn't want to change the pattern this time around & is getting all fatty for mummy. :winkwink:

Baby brain!!! That's exactly what I've been experiencing at least for the past couple of weeks. Yesterday at work I noticed so much that I couldn't remember half if the things said to me an hour earlier, lol


----------



## LeeC

Guilty of baby brain too. I am no longer allowed to look after anything when we are out, keys, cash and shopping bags are all now under supervision of hubby. I was never the best anyway, I once left a can of coke on the top of my car and drove off, keys in front door for full day while out of work, and a whole bag of make up and a suit jacket on a virgin train to London, then left my purse in Liverpool St station. Infact my last journey you may remember I was over half hour early for my train and STILL managed to miss it. The LAST thing I need is baby brain!


----------



## LeeC

Pad V day is coming... it's coming!!! V for Viability and another Victorious milestone :)


----------



## Raptasaur

Fili so glad to hear of your happiness and how well things are going. It's great that you and Lexi have taken to BFing too. It's so rewarding. I loved it with my DD. I really loved your before photo too - you looked so excited and serene at the same time. Looking forward to seeing more photos when you sort out all the technical stuff :haha: at the growth scans and amateur sonography comments!!

NTAT congratulations on seeing the hb, it is such a sight for sore eyes. You must be delighted. 

Welcome Nicola, the ladies on here are lovely.

Looking forward to the next batch of babies already. I hope those on the final stretch are getting to enjoy some relaxing time before the main events :hugs:. 

AFM getting lots of Braxton Hicks (I've been having them for weeks already). I nearly sank in the pool today when a really bad one came on. It's like trying to swim with a couple of bricks in your tummy.....I was 19 weeks yesterday and have my 20 week scan booked for a week today. I am going back to the Fetal Medicine Centre in London as they are brilliant and you get a DVD with all the footage on it to take away. It's my DH's birthday so we are combining the scan with a very rare night away from DD, a hotel stay and a dinner with friends to celebrate. Oh, and I am getting my haircut too (still go to the same hairdresser I've had for 20 years so have to travel to London to see him now!). So excited to see the baby again and all our oldest friends. I love our new life in the country but I do miss our friends and the restaurants in London.

Ooh I'm a mango now!!
Wishing everyone a lovely weekend x


----------



## LeeC

Rap, congrats on Mango. I moved from London 15 years ago and still miss it. I love the hustle and bustle of the city. I was brought up in the country near the Lake District so guess I am a country girl at heart really. It's nice to be able to dip in and out of city/country life don't ya think.

Lils, just noticed you there at the bottom. You ok? x


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry to keep you waiting Lee! Tax season kicking in for me so things are getting crazy...

Ambig &#8211; Did you get to see it too? :yipee: It&#8217;s there & doing well!!! :happydance: So happy for you! Pre-pregs I did get some sinus headaches in spurts (usually w/allergies, etc) & very, very rarely a migraine (but it was always ER type migraine &#8211; really bad). Gosh, 6x/day!? WOW, you poor thing! You must be living on bread, bagels & crackers at the mo! (macaroni & cheese is really awesome too, may I add? :winkwink:)

Lee & Pad &#8211; what did you do for the headaches? I&#8217;m not on steroids (just intralipids) & the aspirin may as well be a placebo.:nope:

Lee &#8211; great bumpy pic!!! :thumbup: And LOL on your nephew pics! Is he just a lil baldy & that&#8217;s why they are putting wigs on him, or? Lol, his mom has some great blackmail material for when he&#8217;s 16 & starts bringing his girlfriends home to meet the parents. :haha: (LOL, you sound like me with leaving stuff everywhere. Have lost my purse at least 14 times in my life &#8211; and that&#8217;s the worst thing of all!) When is your V-Day?

Pad &#8211; Ah, I&#8217;m sorry I kept you waiting! :haha: I&#8217;m stuck in tax season nightmare world, here &#8211; see below (although I briefly told you on FB too :) ) can I join the nasal twins? Ugh, sinuses & allergies & now something worse&#8230; YAY for V-Day this Sunday! :wohoo:

Rap &#8211; Happy Mango (love them)! Yay for 20-week scan coming up with friends & dinner! A nice dip in the pool? I&#8217;m assuming its an indoor pool if you are in the UK? :winkwink:

Gbnf &#8211; well, when I was looking up beta info, I did see that it said &#8220;it should double every 48 &#8211; 72 hrs&#8221;, so perhaps you were not at the 48, but at the 72 plan? And have defo heard of slow-starters! :yipee: I&#8217;m so happy for you &#8211; keeping FX, FX, FX! I&#8217;m starting to wonder if just posting on PARL is giving some of us major :baby: dust? Many of us have started out pretty &#8220;ify&#8221; & so far just seem to keep going - ? (hope so!) Are you going for 6wk scan?

Sticky &#8211; Wow, only 6 days to go!!! :happydance:

Sara &#8211; wow, those medical professionals sound like a-holes! :grr: Progesterone does NOT cause ectopic &#8211; it can save a viable baby from mc. I would never be able to wait 12 wks for a scan. They did mine yesterday at 8wks & it was a belly-scan. At the 6wk scan they assured me that vag u/s does not cause mc (as I was like - WAIT a minute!). Can you just lie & say there was spotting w/hubby. :shrug: I&#8217;d tell my hubby where he could stick it, but if you don&#8217;t have that kind of relationship, then I&#8217;d totally sink to lying for peace-of-mind (but that&#8217;s just me & I'm probably a bad influence :blush: lol) :winkwink:. GL :flower:

Fili &#8211; Lexi is beautiful! She&#8217;s so big too &#8211; not even newborn-looking! :cloud9:. Loved you rbirth story &#8211; how wonderful :cloud9:. Loved the final bump pics, too - you look so young & that bump looked bigger than the rest of you!

Never &#8211; are you the official updater of everyone here? :haha: You&#8217;re a good one at that!

Mrskg &#8211; great bumpy pic!!! :D

Madrid &#8211; wow, that bumpy is a big one so I totally can understand that 2wks ahead part!

Scarolina &#8211; I know, I&#8217;m so jell of all Europeans, really! Actually, I&#8217;m jealous of every country in the world as we are 1 out of only 4 countries (4!) that have no paid maternity leave policy:  *Only four countries have no national law mandating paid time off for new parents: Liberia, Papua New Guinea, Swaziland, and the United States.[3] In the U.S., the Family and Medical Leave Act of 1993 (FMLA) mandates up to 12 weeks of (potentially unpaid) job-protected leave, including parental leave, for many American workers.* 

Nice huh? And what most people don&#8217;t realize is that our 12 weeks are not paid time off, it is just that our employers will graciously not fire us for missing so much work due to our little inconveniences! :growlmad: (gee. thanks.) Oh yeah, and we better work up until the day we go into labor or we get that deducted from the 12 wks. WTF? What BS is that, I feel like someone&#8217;s slave at times... :grr: (can you tell thats a sore subject for me? lol)

NTAT - :yipee: So glad for you!!! 6+6 so you are only a lil over a week behind me. May I add that haribo is a fine name & that DH has EXCELLENT taste in sweets :haha: (mmmmm, now I want gummy frogs!!!)

Nicola &#8211; welcome, hun & I am so, so sorry about those losses :nope:. OMG, I can&#8217;t even imagine. This one will be perfect as this thread has tons of baby dust in it! :flower:

AFM - 
I'm still in shock & not believing any of this. :cry: The baby is still there! :shock::shock::shock: And its measuring spot-on at exactly 8 wks (Wed). We got to see hb even better & its way bigger - wow! :cloud9: I can't believe it - really, is this for real? :?::shrug: Its hb is faster than it should be so another scan in 2 wks but Perinatologist said not a biggie (176 bpm - s/b 140-160). So I guess I won't worry??? 

I really liked the Perinatologist a lot - apparently "he's going to get me to 37wks" then OBGYN takes over so I said I'm holding him to that statement!!! :gun: (& gene counselor had 3 mc's & TTC 11 yrs until she got her lil boy - she's 42 & I loved her). But then called OBGYN & he said no, he still needs to see me monthly so I may be getting scans every 2wks & sometimes weekly??? Bring it! 

:cry::cloud9: 

Here&#8217;s a pic. It looks like an alien! Or my sis days a frog. :haha: Maybe it&#8217;s a lil prince then? :hugs: (I guess it's chilling on its side either away from camera or looking directly at it?)
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## padbrat

Awww Lils look at your Lils Rida there! So so so happy for you chick!! Rida looks just like Pickle at 8 weeks (well he was 8w 5d in this piccy) ... see... so Rida is doing perfectly!:happydance:

Yep the sinus sisters (me and Lee) are happy to have another sister suffering with us!:haha:

Lee and Madrid I am so happy it isn't just me... OMG I am a bloomin liability! I am finding I have to write everything down so I don't forget!

Lee guess what happened today... decided to have a little listen to baby and as soon as I put the doppler on and got his HB I felt baby shift and a hand or foot pushed the doppler away! He then swam away and I spent ages chasing him all over me! Cheeky!!!!

Hey Raps! Happy Mango chick!

Am now looking at glider chairs... and baby monitors.... hmmmm... shopping..:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







8W 5D.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats lils!!!!!!! yeah!! love the pic, it's gummy bear stage


----------



## hopeful23456

pad- baby shopping is the best -so happy for you. you were one of if not the first person that ever replied back to me back on rmc thread when i found bnb. 

i can't keep up with this thread but i wish everyone the best 

hi lee! love hearing that v day is coming! we also called it vagina day...lol

i had terrible baby brain, thought i lost the key fob to my work but then found them in my purse


----------



## LilSluz

hopeful23456 said:


> congrats lils!!!!!!! yeah!! love the pic, it's gummy bear stage

I think I like gummy bear way better than alien or frog! :haha: That's cute. Hope you are doing well w/the lil ones! 

Pad - yours really does look like a pickle! :haha: Aw. :cloud9: My DH says it scary & he doesn't want to look at it. What do you take for sinus headaches then? Regular paracetomol or the kind w/codeine in it? Regular aspirin is not helping & they said the stronger kind is still only a Class B but I will hold out until it gets unbearable. Trying to concentrate on tax law with a headache is already pretty unbearable, but hanging in there. 

gotta go get :sick: sorry - :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad, I don't think some of these babies like dopplers/scanning probes!

My midwife called my baby a little bugger the other week. Baby kept shifting/kicking the Doppler and was not happy at being listened in on lol. Then on Monday my consultant was doing the intricate task of listening to the blood flow through the cord and baby gave an almighty kick and knocked the scanner probe off so he had to start again.

Naughty girl lol


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats LilSluz, amazing isn't it. I couldn't believe that baby was hanging on in there and the little heart was still beating away <3

I think I am in steroid hell. I can't stop eating... is that right?
Any tips on how to fill up? I just want stodgy junk at the moment and can't face healthy food. Spent the last 12 months on a diet and I can see all my hard work going out of the window :wacko:


----------



## melfy77

Lil: I gotta say I'm really happy to live in Canada. Here we get up to a year (70% for the first 25 weeks and 55% for the remaining weeks). There's also a paternity leave of 5 weeks but hubby won,t take it because he's still in school and he needs to keep his part-time job. I really don't understand why a big country like the States won't even bother trying. Or they just don't put the money at the right place:shrug: And what a lovely little bean you have there:happydance: As far as heartrate goes, 176bpm sounds very healthy to me. There's a wide range at that stage. Don't worry about it:winkwink:

Pad: ah lovely sinuses. Been stuck with a cold for the last 2 weeks. I feel great, but stupid nose still hates me:growlmad: saline solution works pretty well, but looking forward to breath normally again.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

Fili love your story I was another in tears.

Can't believe a few of you are reaching v day already seems like its flying by. 

Pad and led I agree with Melfy saline spray worked well or me along with facial saunas with eucalyptus. 

Lilsus love your pic too big congrats.

Holly bush my lol girl has always tried to evade the Doppler think it cam from early on me trying to find her heartbeat an poking her day in day out. 

Sorry ladies that's all I can remember. 

Fm midwife appt yesterday and my bp is creeping up. Thought it would once I stopped the aspirin which I did on Monday. Thy coming out to check it tomorrow and see the on sultans Monday in a scheduled vbac clinic. I'm measuring 38 weeks Madrid and she is 3/5 engaged and boy do i know it it feel like a bowling ball between my legs I walk any distance. Also starting to get some period type cramps and liars of BH.


----------



## gbnf

Hi all 

I'm going for scan on the 18 th no more betas as last doubling time was 41 hours . Saying my prayers and keeping everything crossed will let u all know the outcome.
Xxxxx


----------



## debzie

Have everything crossed or you gbnf.x


----------



## Madrid98

debzie did you have your previous by c-section? I had the vbac appointment yesterday. Mine is measuring 2 weeks ahead like yours but is not engaged. Next appointment on the 21st to check if she is or isn't.

lils congrats on such a good scan!!!! Your pic looks like mine at 7wks6.

Good luck gbnf!!


----------



## debzie

Hi Madrid. Yes I had an emergency c section with Emily they induced me due to pe and she didn't tolerate the labour. Sats dropped so she was delivered via the sunroof. Consular said when I saw him a 20 weeks if I have no protein in my urine he will still let me deliver naturally even if my bp is elevated. It's the oedema as well tat is concerning me I'm lik a balloon.


----------



## LilSluz

melfy77 said:


> Lil: I gotta say I'm really happy to live in Canada. Here we get up to a year (70% for the first 25 weeks and 55% for the remaining weeks). There's also a paternity leave of 5 weeks but hubby won,t take it because he's still in school and he needs to keep his part-time job. I really don't understand why a big country like the States won't even bother trying. Or they just don't put the money at the right place:shrug: And what a lovely little bean you have there:happydance: As far as heartrate goes, 176bpm sounds very healthy to me. There's a wide range at that stage. Don't worry about it:winkwink:

I'll sum it all up in 2 words: Big Business. They don't want to pay maternity leave - that will totally affect the bottom line. :grr: So, while many do it, a certain group is infamous for backing the big corporations & hiring lobbyists & those corporations back that group with the millions they are saving. Many of our rules are truly bought & paid for like this, but those of us who fight for the avg American have to pick our battles & there are bigger fish to fry (unfortunately) at the mo - and that's the whole problem.:shrug: The whole thing is disgusting, really.:growlmad: I wouldn't like to be in their shoes when they meet their maker is all I gotta say.:nope:

Thanks for the reassurance on the hb! :flower: Hope your cold gets better soon, too.

NTAT - the few times I did take steroids I was hungry nonstop. And I am one who looks after her figure so I filled up on a LOT of water (160oz/day), got tubs of low-fat greek yogurt, low-fat cottage cheese w/fruit, fat-free ice cream, smoothies & protein shakes, lots of fruits & veggies & big gigantic salads etc. As long as I had healthy snacks around I kept 98% of the weight off! You got an u/s pic from this past scan?

debz - good idea with the facial sauna & euc. I may have to invest in one as the saline makes me puke bc I have a hole in my septum (so I have to squirt it up there & let it come down my throat & out of my mouth :sick::sick::sick:). So, oh no, you have a major clotting issue & at risk for pulm edema? :shock: That's really scary - what about acupuncture? (great for circulation)

gbnf - one more week then :happydance:. Hoping for you!


----------



## filipenko32

New m and s 'fuller for longer' range helped me xx

Pregnancy insomnia has turned into full blown up with a babba knawing on my boob!! Planning to get photos done tomorrow! Meanwhile I'm happy but very :sleep: will read bk wheni can xxx

Lil that is wonderful news :cloud9: 

So many rainbow babies!!! :yipee:


----------



## LilSluz

Fili, I was surprised when I saw you had posted here - oh dear, its 4:30am there! :wacko:

Aw, I hope you get some good :sleep: really soon. :flower: :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi fili and lils! You bf'ing fili?


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Hopeful! When do I get to see a piccie of your twins? (since you don't have a journal)


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi lils- will try and post one soon! Gotta run, Ava is fussy in her crib


----------



## debzie

Lilsus I was thinking of acupuncture going to see what consultant says first. 

Fili good to hear from you.


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies not much time to post in here nowadays but still cheering you all on!!! Lee and pad can't believe you are reaching v day!!!! Fabulous!!!!!! Loved the pics of your nephew lee - he has mad hair!!! Such a cutie!!

New batch of rainbows are about to hatch - how exciting! Debzie I think you are next xx


----------



## sticky_wishes

With great pride and overwhelming love, we are pleased to announce the birth of our beautiful baby BOY! ****** was born at home on 9th Jan weighing in at a healthy 8lb 3.5oz. He is just amazing, and we are absolutely in love :cloud9:

He is a sleepy and happy baby! Breastfeeding is getting better each day. He is a little lazy to open his mouth so had a little issue but he got the hang of it yesterday. So having good and 'not so good' feeds, but mainly good ones. We are both still learning too.

I'm just in awe of him. Couldn't be more in love with my DH or Cooper than I am right now.

Birth story to follow soon! Had the most amazing home birth as planned and he was born in the birth pool blissfully happy! Amazing x


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Sticky xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats sticky cant wait to see a pic and here all about it!


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats sticky!!!:baby:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lils, I have tried to tough out the headaches and sleep when I can through them.... sometimes they go too bad and I wimp out and take some paracetamol... though I have taken them about 3 times in the time I have been pregnant.

Hadn't thought of saline nasal sprays... will def give them a try and I would love to breathe again!!

Sticky! Oooo wow! Massive congratulations on the birth of Cooper! I have to say it sounds like you had a wonderful labour.. can't wait to hear more and see your Son's piccy!

Deb... is you next? Sounds like it...

Fili so nice to hear from you! More piccies please!

Hey Hopeful... how are your lovely 2?

Well after months of denial and not wanting to announce or buy anything I think Hubby has finally accepted he may be a Dad! He is announcing to all who don't know... and has been out spending more money today! We got bedding for the cot, 2 sleep bags, a hooded bath towel and mitt and some sleep suits... He has gone baby shopping mad lol!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Congratulations Stickywishes xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Sticky that's made my day! Fabulous news. Congratulations on the safe arrival of Cooper. Love the name and so pleased that you got the birth you wanted. Well done you. Glad the BFing is going well too. Happy days!!

Pad delighted hubby is buying for baby and telling everyone. 

Fili hi!! Sleep when you can. Early days are very tiring :hugs:.


----------



## Madrid98

Debzie you can definitely have a v-delivery after a c-section. Usually the midwives & docs will push for a c-section but just stick to your plan until the last moment. 

Sticky congrats!!! How brave of you to go for a home birth!! Looking forward to pics!!!!

Pad so nice to have daddy buying for his little man. Mine hasn't bought anything yet. I think he'll start once he sees her. That's what happened with our other two.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Sticky, thats brilliant news that all went to plan and you got to have your homebirth, enjoy your baby boy x


----------



## dextersmum

congratulations sticky thats lovely news glad everything went well with the home birth


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Sticky!! So glad that you experienced the birth you wanted. I wish I was allowed to do a homebirth. :) Can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## Mrskg

Fili lexi is gorgeous I too expected dark hair x

Ntat & lil brilliant news on scans delighted for you x

Lee :rofl: at nephew pics x

Sticky :happydance: massive congrats on your rainbow x

Debzie an melfy next x sorry melfy think I forgot you last time :hugs:

Pad I got Motorola video monitor had a wee play with it an its great its 140 but if you look on kiddicare it's 98 honestly well worth the money my friend has one an swears by it x

Sorry mind blank now so :wave: everyone x

Afm got last look at kody yest x she's measuring 35 weeks est weigh 5lb but sonographer admitted its not very accurate I told her about you fili x she said it can be up to 20% of! So I'm expecting another 6lber x she could even tell me she had hair was amazing pics not great as she would stay still x don't have to see consultant again so hopefully next time I'm at hospital is to go to labour ward x she prescribed me amazing tablets for heartburn :thumbup: borrowed splints an they are great worked straight away glad I got them cause app for physio to get my own set is 21st cant believe they expected me to go a fortnight without sleep!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow congratulations Sticky! Thought you had gone quiet! So pleased you had your home birth and breast feeding is going well. We have good feeds and not so good feeds too. 
MrsK gorgeous picture. Pleased all is well. 
Pad massive sympathy with the sinus thing. I had no less than 5 courses of antibiotics during pregnancy for recurrent sinus infections. I could never shake it off. I didn't want to take them but I was in agony. It's something I suffer with anyway. It's hell because you can't take decongestant. Things I found helped - using a steam cup to inhale steam, drinking home made lemsip with honey, lemon, hot water, ginger and once I put in a teaspoon of brandy, and soaking my feet in hot water and mustard powder. I know it sounds like the work of a crazy woman but it helped. And obviously the antibiotics. I'm still on the damned things now.


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats on the arrival of little Cooper Sticky!! 

MrsK...delighted Kody doing well. Not long now!

Hi to everyone else and love reading all the updates. Lots of new Rainbows being added to front page...it's great!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats sticky and welcome cooper! Such a cute name and will stalk for pics! 

Pad - glad hubby is buying stuff, so much fun

Gotta run and feed d but they are doing great, but A is cutting a tooth, can see a tiny spot of white and she is f u s s y.


----------



## debzie

Congratulations sticky. 

Thanks ladies looks like I may be next. Bp elevated to 158/102 so community midwife had me come into hodpital.for observations. It did come down a bit but not enough for them to let me go home. I have been started on betablockers which are working bp last recorded at 138/68. I asked about chafed and as long as my bp remains safe I will be fine. Can't sleep on this ward either.


----------



## Mrskg

Aw sorry to hear your in hospital debz x what's the next plan of action? X


----------



## LilSluz

:wohoo: Congrats Sticky!!! Welcome to the world Cooper!!! :happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - I have found that a heating pad to the back of my neck helps a lot, but when that+aspirin+hot tea/drinks/soup doesn't do anything, it gets really ugly & I can;t call out of work like this when I have no sick leave - I'm already pushing it w/them. I need to try a sinus steamer next for when I get the allergy-sinus thing. My prob is that my sinuses aren't true "infections" rather it is something going on w/the nerve between the back of my neck through my rt ear & into the rt sinus. It may be starting in sinuses as my septum is so deviated that the 2 sides actually touch at the top when swollen - which triggers sinus pain, ear pain & neck pain (got hit in face w/baseball bat when 7yrs & broke nose). ENT said a few months ago I need surgery if nothing helps, but obviously that's on hold for now! :wacko: So just gotta get thru...somehow!

Oh yeah, my dentist told me 3 days before BFP "don't get pregnant yet, you need 2 root canals" :saywhat:. (never had one - heard very painful!) So, I'm also on soft-food diet. Can anything EVER just go smooth & easy for us - ever? I can't even keep track of it all!!! :loopy:


----------



## LilSluz

Debzie, sorry you are in the hospital :nope:. But, glad bp is coming down :thumbup:. Hope you feel better soon -


----------



## Madrid98

Aww debzie, what a pain!!! I hate hospital wards. It's impossible to sleep there & then they wake you up around 7 am too!!! 
Hope you can go back home today!!

Lils you're right!! If it isn't one thing is the other but we just have to be patient don't we?


----------



## filipenko32

CONGRATULATIONS STICKY!!! Yay another rainbow! :cloud9::yipee:

Thinking about you Debzie :hugs: Hope it's over soon for you and you get to meet your rainbow


----------



## filipenko32

...born on Tuesday at 10.47am via elective c-section (I really had had it with waiting lol!! :haha:) We love her so much!!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







lexi_being_weighed.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 22









lexianddaddy5.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 23









lexi12.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 17









lexiandmummy.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 15









lexi7.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## filipenko32

Josh wasn't quite as calm as he looks there though!!
 



Attached Files:







lexi_before_op.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10









lexi_josh_before_op.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nicola ttc

Ahh gorgeous pics fili! You look so happy and excited :cloud9:
Lexi is beautiful.

Debzie being in hospital sucks big time, hope you're not there too long.

Congratulations Sticky.

Hope everyone else is well.
I have non-stop heartburn at the moment. I can't even put slippers on/lean down without getting that acid throat feeling. :sick:
Any tips please ladies!?


----------



## Hollybush75

Aw Fili she is absolutely beautiful. You must be so proud and in love xx

nicolattc: I have only had a few bouts of heartburn but found milk helps to ease it for me

Padbrat: I do believe today is your V-Day :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Debzie, I hope the BP comes down and it must be crap being stuck in hospital but at least you are in the best place to be monitored and get the proper care!! 

Fili, what a beautiful little girl Lexi is! 

Pad...V-day...that is such a HUGE milestone for all us paranoid PARL Mummies to be...CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## debzie

Fili live the pics she is adorable. 

Pad and lee Happy v day who hoooo.

Nicolattc heartburn sucks I had it really early too with this pregnancy. Am.on regular gaviscon. 

Thankyou all. 

They have started me on labeatol a betablocker and my bp is now stabilized at an impressi


----------



## debzie

Fili live the pics she is adorable. 

Pad and lee Happy v day who hoooo.

Nicolattc heartburn sucks I had it really early too with this pregnancy. Am.on regular gaviscon. 

Thankyou all. 

They have started me on labeatol a betablocker and my bp is now stabilized at an impressive 138/68. They want to.keep me in for another night but i really cannot face it. I had 40mins sleep all.night with women mooing and snoring and babies crying plus the lively buzzers. Today no.rest either. So I'm fed up. Going to sign out ama if they want me to stay.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Congrats everyone on all of their rainbow babies!! I know I've only been following these boards for a short while, but it is a truly wonderful blessing- I know you all are on :cloud9:. 

I recorded the US version of OBEM and watching it now- I could certainly see myself getting hooked on this show. :winkwink:

Well my 1st ultrasound is Tuesday at 2 and I'm starting to get really anxious. Symptoms are here, but not as strong over the past week. I want to be optimistic, but I think I'm just trying to protect myself and prepare for the worse. Oh, and I had one episode of brown spotting yesterday and none since ( I know that's not really a big deal), but I was just sure that was the beginning of the end. Fingers crossed, I guess.


----------



## LilSluz

Fili, Lexi is beautiful!!! Great pics :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Pad - Happy V-Day!!! :wohoo: You have made it, girl! I remember when you started back on 35+, TTC#1 & you were all like "whatever, maybe I'll try again" but didn't seem to be expecting much due to your 6 heartbreaking losses. And we even got you into charting - which you loved (NOT!). :haha: Now look at you, this is it girl, you have your rainbow! And when your rainbow is big enough to cross the pond to Florida again, then perhaps we can finally meet! (last summer she was here in FL & I was trekking all over England at the exact same time so we couldn't meet). :thumbup::hugs::kiss:

Nicola - maybe go on a starch & protein diet for a while. You need breads to soak up all that acid. This may sound gross, but you may need to let the acid come out first & then stick to bagels, breads, crackers, mac-n-chees, rice dishes, etc. If it is still bad after controlling w/diet, her we are allowed to take Zantac & Tums (I dealt with ulcers, acid reflux & gastric issues all my life so I learned to control w/diet). GL :flower:

Scarolina - I know that feeling, hun.:nope: Why is it we seem to be OK until the date starts looming & then we freak out? GL on your 1st scan - we'll be pulling for you! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone for your kind words about lexi :cloud9: it's so wonderful how many rainbow babies there are on here!! 

Nicola heartburn was one of my worst symptoms and acid sick / reflux all night long. I had it from about 20 weeks all the way through I'm afraid. The only thing that worked was those hard gaviscon strawberry or mint flavoured tablets. I was so bad I used to put one tablet inside each cheek and sleep like that so the acid fighting stuff would work through the night. I was so tired of hb by the end as I literally sucked on these tablets 24/7 they were never out of my mouth. Also I never ate past 4/5pm which was hard to do and sometimes I thought I'm hungry so I'm eating lol and then I'd pay for it later! Heartburn also made me sick. I hope that's helpful if not a bit grim sorry!! But yes gaviscon and no eating past 5 if you can. I also had lots of pillows acid didn't come back up. :hugs:

I hope you get out tonight debzie :hug:


----------



## debzie

I'm out spoke with the registra and as my bp had been stable and no protein in my urine he had no grounds to keep me in other than my history. I see my consultant in the morning so see what he says.


----------



## heart tree

Sticky congrats!!! Can't wait for your birth story. Welcome to the world Cooper! Welcome to mummyhood Sticky! :cloud9:

Fili, could Lexi be any more beautiful? OMG! Insomnia is nothing compared to being a mummy to a newborn. I'm glad BF'ing is going well.

Debzie, you are so far along in your pregnancy that if you had to give birth now, the baby would be fine. But I hope you can keep cooking a little longer.

MrsKg, Kody is beautiful. Not long now!

Hello to everyone else! I don't have much time to keep up with this thread anymore, so if there are new people who have detected heartbeats or if anyone has given birth and I've missed it, please PM me and I can add you to the front page.


----------



## padbrat

Yup.. tis true... me and my boy have made it to V Day! Never thought in a million years this would happen! Wahoooo! And I was just how Lils tells it! Hahhhaa

Fili! Yes that is the piccy I love.. you in your hospital gown smiling away... he he love it! So lovely to see more piccies of Lexi and of your OH as well! Awww..

Lils it is truly pants when you can't breathe and your head feels like it is exploding... MrsM shared our pain by the sounds of it! Yes, I think the steam inhaler is the next step.. have also done the hot toddies too... non alcohol version. But hey, the harder we work for our rainbows the more they matter... that is my thought anyway xx

MrsK Awww Cody is looking gorgeous!!

Debzie it sounds like your BP is improving! Hope you get out of hospital soon!

Scar I think we have all felt the same way ... is completely normal with PARL

Thank you Fitzy and Holly! 

Lee... you soon twinnie... bring on your V Day I say!!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy v day pad x 

Nicola I forgot to welcome you great to see you over here x on fri my consultant prescribed me ranitidine tablets for heartburn 150mg twice a day I think she said over the counter ones are 75mg so just to double them they've really helped me not had hb since started them on fri x she also recommended bisodol think they are chewy tablets x hope this helps x 

Fili lexi is gorgeous I'm so happy u have your rainbow at long last x

Good luck scar x

Thanks heart I can't wait been a long time coming x hope Delilah is behaving for you x

Debzie glad to hear bp under control x


----------



## LeeC

Sticky. Congratulations. Welcome to the world cooper.

Pad. Congrats on V day. Delighted to see you reach this milestone. It's flying by for us.


----------



## wookie130

Pad & Lee- Happy V-Day to both of you! It is such a big thing after going through recurrent losses. 

Mrskg- You're getting there!!!!!

Debzie- I'm glad you're out of there...I hope your bp continues to behave, and the protein in your urine stays away. Good luck tomorrow morning.


----------



## tuckie27

Not at all caught up here but wanted to congratulate sticky on her little boy! :happydance: love the name. Welcome to marl-hood hun :D


----------



## heart tree

Congrats on V day Pad. What an incredible feeling it is!


----------



## hopeful23456

Happy v day pad! 

And gorgeous pics fili!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pad and Lee happy V day. Such a fantastic milestone I can't believe you are there already. 
I suffered with the heartburn too and in my case the old wives tale about a baby with lots of hair is true. Here is my little Louis tonight practising his smiley face 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/E6102A1B-706D-49B4-B801-145D4081731A-8515-00000A501F1142C2.jpg
Worth every minute of pregnancy discomfort I promise you all.


----------



## hopeful23456

Cute pic mrsmig! And so much hair! I am on awe of babies with hair.


----------



## Madrid98

Happy v-day pad!!!

Such cuties you have fili & mrsmigg!!! 

Milk is the only thing I can recommend for those suffering with heartburn.


----------



## gbnf

Morning girls hope all are well, have to say I cried seeing all these pics of adorable lil ones. Been the docs and got sick note for work and finally got a prescription for more steroids after finally getting past the receptionist they think they're god sometimes anyway that's my rant over lol 4 more sleeps till scan worried sick just hope lil one is beating away in there and cooking well xxxx


----------



## Raptasaur

Happy Vday Pad :cloud9:.

Mrs Mig he is just gorgeous. 

Glad you're heading home Debzie. Hospitals so not conducive to sleep at all.

Nothing else has stuck but am reading. Have a great week everyone. My DD was v excited by the snow this morning, or slush as it actually was. Wrap up warm UK ladies!


----------



## dextersmum

hi ladies had a bit of a wobble over the weekend and was rather anxious and worried about jelly bean (baby) and if everything was ok, but then I worked out that it was around this time last year in my pregnancy with Dexter that things started going wrong and there was reduced movements from the baby and I was told the placenta had stopped working. It is so hard to be relaxed in pregnancy when you have a history of mc and losing a baby neonatally. But I had a midwife apt today and I heard the baby's heartbeat which is lovely as today is 10 months since Dexter became an angel


----------



## padbrat

Dexters what a wonderful sound it is to hear the hb xxx 

lee just a few days until v day for you!!! Wahoo 

loving the piccy mrsm ... Louis has a lovely smile...and had of hair!

Thanks all for cheering me through v day... Is a massive relief! Indigestion is bad atm and gaviscon is not cutting it! Plus have a horrible sharp pain in my shoulder and collar bone... Occy health said to get it checked as am a little breathless... So off to my crappy gp i go tomorrow... Any ideas what this could be?


----------



## debzie

Love the pic mrsmig.

Dexters I'm so pleased your appointment went well 

Thanks aides for all the kind words and support. 

Pad pain like that is usually gastric. I used to get if I had air trapped. One times as the gaviscon neutralises the avid it produces gas that can get trapped just above your stomach valve nod cause some serious pain. Other than tt I could be an ulcer caused by the excessive acid. Your gp will be able to tell you more but mention the heartburn as well. The physio explained to my that pregnancy relaxes and changes your posture this can pull on the ligaments tat support the spine and cause pain nowhere from your neck ribs to your bum. Hood what ever it s it's an easy fix.

I've copies this from my journal........Well went to my appointment this morning and the sho walked in. I explained that I was admitted over the weekend and that my bp was now stable. I also had to tell her that the purpose of the review was to clarify if I can still ave a vbac ad my monitoring here on in. Clearly things she couldnot answer so I asked if I could see the consultant. After a while he came in. He was a little concerned that he Was on call at the weekend and that no one had contacted him with regards to my care. He is fine with me starting the medication and new want me to attend the day assessment unit once per week for monitoring and he will see me weekly. If my bp behaves then I can still go for vbac. The only way induction could take place s if they can break my waters. Or it will be an elective c section. So we now wait and see.


----------



## filipenko32

Pad I am so happy for you every day it's so wonderful, you're going to be in a hospital gone yourself (or something like) in the not too distant future!!! :cloud9: 

Mrs mig louis is just gorgeous, I love that picture of him!

I'm still coping well, getting plenty of sleep and breast feeding well!!! Hubs mega supportive in every way. Something is going to go wrong soon right?!?!


----------



## Madrid98

There's no reason why things should change fili!!! Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil I keep thinking the same. In the meantime I'm just enjoying feeling well and having a happy baby and toddler. Not that my little girl seems like a toddler any more, she seems to have grown up so much.
Dexters mum I am so pleased you heard the heartbeat and it helped you through today. 
Pad, hope you get the pain sorted. 
Debzie fingers crossed you get the vbac. It sounds like you are receiving decent care anyway.


----------



## Tasha

Ive not been in here in ages. Congrats Sticky, Mrs M and Fili. :cloud:

Cant believe how quick some of your pregnancies are going x


----------



## daviess3

Congrats sticky lovely name xxx

Congrats pad led on v day massive milestone day, your pregnancies seem to be flying by so exciting xxx

Hello everyone else hope your pregnancies are going well xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

I have a new experience.....Braxton Hicks! I was wondering when they would start to be felt, if at all. I was half woken by some on Saturday morning. Bump was rock hard then relaxed after a minute. Then last night I had some crampy feelings along the top of my bikini line/under bump and I didn't think much of it until my bump felt odd seconds later. Opened my dressing gown to see my bump rock hard and almost pointed by my belly button :wacko:. I ran my hand over bump and it was solid....I swear I could feel the outline of baby too :wacko: After a minute bump relaxed again and the crampy feeling disappeared at the same time :thumbup:. Baby then decided to go bonkers and I felt I needed to calm her down so I rubbed my belly and talked to her and she did calm down.

I had a midwife/BP check today and mentioned what happened. She just said that usually BH are painless but some women do get cramp sensations. She just advised to keep an eye on them and if they get more frequent and more painful then I need to call either the midwife team or the hospital if it is after hours!!


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm going to bite the bullet and join this thread.....

Some of you might know me from the RMC thread, although i did tend to lurk more than post! This is pregnancy #6 for me....i lost my daughter at 20+3 in May 2010, then had another MMC in November 2010 at 17+4, a MC at 6+6 in April 2012, then i was lucky enough to give birth to my beautiful daughter on 3rd February 2012, so is so amazing i am so lucky to have her! I have since had another MC at 5 weeks in October 2012, and am now 8+5 (very very cautiously...) and as you ladies understand it's such a rollercoaster! Had my booking appointment today, and am trying to make myself feel a bit more optimistic!

It's so great to see familiar faces who have graduated! xx


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome Miss & so sorry about your losses!!

Holly I've been having BH for a while now. Some are a. Bit painful, others I can only feel the hardness on my bump. They're meant to be good to get your body prepared for labour!!


----------



## Mrskg

Pad not sure if you missed my post my consultant prescribed ranitidine for heartburn on fri not had it since!!!! God send def recommend it's 150 mg twice a day I'm think she said over the counter ones are 75 mg so just to take double x

:wave: tasha thanks for stopping by x

Welcome miss maternal praying this is your rainbow x

Debzie glad it sounds like you have a plan of action x

Fili & mrsmig so happy everything is going so well x

Holly I've been getting bh for a while now but recently they've got crampy/painful x

Bh so bad yest I actually thought something was happening! Calmed down today but I'm sure baby has flipped to other side wondering if that's why in was in so much pain x 35 weeks today so ready to meet my rainbow! My oldest dd is 19 today! Don't know where the time has gone so to all you new mummies enjoy every precious moment x


----------



## debzie

Welcome missmaternal.

Mrsmkg I have had far more BH with this pregnancy and sometimes they do bloody hurt especially when they pull on your ligaments down below. Happy birthday o you dd. 

Well I'm officially full term........never ever thought this day would come. BH have really picked up pace were coming every 7 mins for over an our last night. Tmi vaginal discharge gas also increased to the point I thought I was leaking this morning. Boobs have become really sore too all o a sudden. Little miss can stay put though.....looks like w finally moving Friday.


----------



## Zebra2023

May I join please?

I am 6 weeks 4 days today after 4 miscarriages, I am due on the 6th September. Can't believe it has finally happened :cloud9: Just got to get through these next 6 weeks now, fingers crossed x


----------



## Tasha

Thanks mrskg. 

COngrats on full terms debzie, and congrants on making it here zebra.

Seen this in the media section if anyone is interested https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...en-whove-taken-progesterone.html#post24747477


----------



## melfy77

Debzie: Congrats on being full term:thumbup: I shall join you tomorrow:happydance:

Zebra and Miss: Welcome:flower: Everyone here is amazing. I really hope your little beans will stick around :)

Holly: I'm pretty sure BH started around 30 weeks for me as well. It really feels like you have a rock in your tummy:winkwink: But it's a good sign!

Had my appointement this afternoon. Everything looks great, although urine sample showed I may have an UTI. Nurse wasn't really worried about it since I have no symptom, but I asked to get a urine culture done anyway. Also got the GBS done. And I've got a question about the aspirin. I'm still taking it, and my OB told me I could stop now. But I'm just sooooooo worried, since I'm not on blood thinners. I think I'm just gonna keep taking it as long as I can. Then main reason was the epidural, but I'm not getting one:shrug:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Had my ultrasound today and I'm thrilled to say that everything went great. I should be 7 +3 based on my cycle, but I measured 8 weeks with a heartbeat of 156! This just might be #2- I've only had one other pregnancy with a heartbeat and that was a successful pregnancy. Dr is going to watch me closely- I've got another scan in 2 weeks and then again 2 weeks after that. :cloud9:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Everyone,

Been awhile since I posted so thought I would drop a line.

Congratulations for those with new rainbow babies, love seeing all the beautiful pictures.

Welcome all the new ladies, its a great thread with lots of support, best of luck and hope this is your rainbow baby.

Well, have our scan on Saturday, I think we have gone from Team Yellow to finding out, just found the temptation to hard to resist. Gotta admit that Im nervous about the scan, had bad MS from week 6 to week 16 and now apart from a growing belly, I dont feel pregnant at all. Still not feeling any movement either, trying not to freak out too much and think positive thoughts and remember I have an anterior placenta and Doc said it could be between 20-22 weeks before I feel anything.

Hope everyone else is well.....


----------



## Raptasaur

Hey Taurus good to hear from you. I don't think I felt anything with my first until 20 weeks or so and that was with a posterior placenta so I'm sure it will be anytime now for you. By 22/23 weeks the baby has grown so much from even 20 weeks it makes such a big difference. I have an anterior placenta this time but have felt the baby wriggling from 12-13 weeks and have felt kicks over the last couple of weeks but only on one side so the placenta must be covering the other side. That's because my uterus and abdominals are so saggy from my DD :dohh:!! Hope it all goes well on Saturday and look forward to hearing which team you are on.

Congratulations Debzie and Melfy on reaching fullterm. Tell those babies they can come out any time now :happydance:. Good luck with your move on Friday Debzie. 

Scarolinarn congrats on a great scan and measuring ahead. That's fabulous news. 

Welcome Zebra, the ladies on here are lovely and supportive. 

BH ladies, I had them loads with my DD from mid second tri but I still went five days overdue and had a very long labour so I am a bit sceptical about them 'helping' things move along. I've been feeling them since about 12 weeks this time. Apparently we have them all the way through pregnancy but only become aware of them once the uterus gets to a certain size etc. Mine don't hurt but they do feel a little uncomfortable especially when you're actively doing something. I find it's good to chill out when they happen until they pass. 

Hi Tasha, lovely to hear from you xx

Welcome Miss Maternal, so sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your DD - girls are just gorgeous. Look forward to sharing your new pg with you :hugs: Yaay for the PMA. 

Dexters the hb is such a lovely sound. Sorry to hear you have been having a difficult time but it is so understandable. Sending you some :hugs:. 

Pad hope the hb and shoulder pain have eased for you. 

Fili so glad you are living on :cloud9:. The early days pass so quickly just make the most of it all. So glad you and Mrs Migs are enjoying your new babies so much. 

I am 20 weeks tomorrow. Hooray for halfway (or more than as I am hoping this one comes before 40 weeks so I can avoid an induction.....). Baby was kicking up a storm last night when I got into bed so hubbie got to feel his second kick. Other milestone reached this morning was first leg cramp. Ouch! Who knew a pg lady could leap out of bed so fast :dohh:.

Hi to everyone else, Lee, Mrs KG, Madrid, Cgav, Fitzy, Wookie, Lils, Gbnf and anyone I've missed :wave:.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all. Just a quick update. Went to gp who sent me to a&e who drained my blood like vampires and sent me to maternity... Have had 4 types of scans and xrays and have been admitted. Suspected embollism. Am on mega doses of fragmin with another scan tomorrow... A vt scan. What is that? On the upside baby is blissfully unaware of it all and wriggling like a crazy thing! Though refuses to let the mw listen to him without chasing him around my tummy! 
Will respond properly when i am out of hospital. X


----------



## Lamburai1703

Holy shit pad! Please update more when you can.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Pad- I think they said a VQ scan- it's another way to test for blood clots without having to use the IV dye that a cat scan would use- just safer for you and baby. Hope all goes well!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Oh gosh thinking of u pad hope u are ok cxx


----------



## fitzy79

Thinking of you Pad and hope everything is ok!

Hi to everyone else and a special mention to all the ladies testing the waters for the first time over here...wishing you a long and happy stay here!


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad poor you. What a shock! Thinking of you lovely xx


----------



## Raptasaur

To celebrate reaching halfway, my first bump pic!

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/bump%20pics/201609f94716a2fb002d9c7944e0854d_zpsa44ca69a.jpg

Not sure why it's so big, sorry!


----------



## dextersmum

lovely bump Rap

Hope everything is ok Pad


----------



## Taurus8484

Beautiful bump Rap.

Yes, hope everything is okay Pad xx


----------



## LilSluz

Dexters &#8211; Big :hugs: & :flower: for your 10-month mark. I don&#8217;t blame you for being worried if similar symptoms started. Just so glad that everything is perfect. :thumbup:

MrsMig &#8211; hahaha! Cute lil smile there! Now, was that a real smile or a &#8220;I&#8217;m cooking you up a good one&#8221; smile? :haha: Adorable. :)

Pad &#8211; Oh no, an embolism? Please let us know how you are doing very soon as I will be worried! :hugs:

Debz &#8211; preggo newbie here - whats vbac?

MissMaternal &#8211; welcome to PARL &#8211; hoping this is your magical sticky. So sorry for your losses. :nope:

Tasha - :hi: hun! Gotta get over the RMC & check on some ladies, incl. you. :flower:

Zebra &#8211; same one from RMC? Welcome to PARL! :flower: Did you get to see hb on your last scan?

Scarol - :happydance: for hb! That&#8217;s great &#8211; this could be it for you :flower:.

Taurus &#8211; GL on scan!!!

Rap &#8211; happy 20 weeks! :happydance: Nice bump pic!!! And I love that pendant light & what&#8217;s on the wall &#8211; is that bamboo wall covering of some sort? 

Lee &#8211; when is V-day for you? (preggo newbie - is it always 24 weeks or ???) Hope you are doing well, chic.

AFM &#8211; went back to asthma/allergy Dr & now I have asthmatic bronchitis & sinusitis :wacko:. They have me on&#8230;ta-da: steroids! And they were worried about taking roids during pregnancy. :haha: Found that one comical as many of us seem to scramble to get all the roids we can! I may not have to do intralipids which would be awesome after the last fiasco (5 sticks, blowing veins & leaking intralipids into my tissue twice :growlmad: & causing me to miss so much work due to sheer incompetence! :grr:). 

I am 9 wks today :happydance:. I see OBGYN tomorrow for a check-up. And I decided to take a bump pic, even though there really isn&#8217;t one per se & no weight gain, but &#8211; I&#8217;m thicker around the middle??? Did that happen this early to any of you? Maybe it&#8217;s just constipation & gas :haha: but not going away. So decided I better have a starting point although I think I already missed the nice, skinnier pics :bodyb:. Oh well. Not gonna post as there&#8217;s nothing to see (just wanted a reference point).


:hi: everyone else. I hope everyone is hanging in there!!! :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

Lol- read lils ticker in the spoiler. Lils- I wore a belly band early on, started to get bloated and stuff getting bigger

Hope u r ok pad

Lee- did I miss ur v day?


----------



## LeeC

Morning. So much to catch up. I am really crap at posting and emailing at the moment.

Pad, how you doing huni? Are you still in hospital? xxx

Lil, loved your scan pic, congrats on 9 weeks and yes how funny about the steroids.

MissM I remember you from RMC welcome and Zebra congrats also.

MrsKG, your top is in thre post today, I have told hubby its divorce if he forgets, I am pretty sure he has his eye on it, football eh!!!

Debz, congrats, can't believe you are full term already.

Rap, lovely bump pic.

Sorry thats all I can remember for now but I know there is loads more to catch up on.

It's V day for me today, yay 24 weeks. I was at the hospital yesterday for a check up and all ok, I am back on the 13 Feb for 28 week scan. Baby is dancing non stop at the minute.


----------



## MissMaternal

Thankyou everyone for the warm welcome! 

Pad oh my god, i was really worried when i read your post, i really hope you are well on the road to recovery and that you will be home soon! Thoughts are with you xx

Lils i am also 9 weeks today!

Thanks Lee, it's good to see you progressing so amazingly well :happydance: HAPPY V-DAY! XXX


----------



## filipenko32

Catching up :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Happened to me lilz pertly normal it's fluid I think. 

Pd :hugs: I'm so glad they found that out and you're being looked after!! Keep us posted 

New ladies welcome, so many success stories on here, I have my little lexi after 4 mc's. See my journal if you want to be reassured by my lack of strong symptoms. 


Mrs kg not long now!! 

All is well so far, coping ok and just about getting enough sleep! 

:hi: everyone else I am reading


----------



## filipenko32

Your bump is perfection rapt :cloud9:


----------



## dextersmum

happy v day Lee that seems to have gone really quickly??

fili whats it like being a mummy ??


----------



## Raptasaur

Happy V day Lee. I am so excited for you. 

Pad still thinking of you sweetie xx

Heading up to London a night early as we are due to be snowed in tomorrow (we live in a steep valley and it's impossible to get up the hill when the weather's bad) and I don't want to miss my 20 week scan!!! So looking forward to seeing how my splodge has grown. 

Wishing you all a great weekend. Enjoy the snow UK ladies before the rain comes and slushes it all away.


----------



## filipenko32

Dexters mum I'm loving it I feel so Overwhelmed with emotion and love for her. We went out for the first time a few days ago and I was pushing the pram and I felt like a proper mummy!! I love it! I really love my little lexi... How are you doing? 

Happy v day Lee! Wow this thread moves so quickly and pregnancies zoom by, how you feeling?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Rap, love the bump pic. I miss my bump!!!!
Pad, holy crap. I hope you are ok. 
Lee! Happy V day! I LOVE that it is your V day. Mine doesn't actually seem that long ago. 
Debzie, Melfy, happy full term. 
Welcome new ladies. I have graduated from this thread but can't stay away. You are in very good, supportive company. Good luck and happy, healthy pregnancies to you all. If you haven't yet, check out the first page of this thread to see how many beautiful rainbow babies we have produced!
Hi everyone else. Can't wait to meet our next baby!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig put Louis on your avatar, i want to look at him when you post!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!

Have finally been released from Hospital with strict instructions to return if there is even a sniff of a problem. They suspect it was a PE and I was put in 18,000 iug fragmin a day and the VQ scan confirmed that it had successfully dissolved the clot/s. Such a relief to be out and back home. Just got to take it easy for a few days. Baby appears to not give a damn and has been merrily bopping about non stop and I got to hear him every 4 hours!

Happy V Day Twinee!! Wahoooo!

Hope your scan goes wonderfully Rap... am looking forward to the seeing the piccy.

Welcome new ladies, esp those who I know from RMC... MissM and Zebra!

Hey Fili... how is Lexi treating her Mum?

So nice to see you here Tash xxxxxx

Scar! Wahoo a HB!

Lils happy 9 wks hun! Post the piccy anyways... we are expert 'bumpies' on here!!!

Happy 20 wks Taurus!

Debzie happy full term!

Am exhausted now... so am off for a snooze!


----------



## Madrid98

What a relief to hear all is well now pad!!! Look after yourself & enjoy the rest!!

Lee happy v-day!!! Times is flying!!!

Fili so lovely to read how happy you are with motherhood so far! 

Happy half way Taurus!!

Tasha nice to see you around here! :hi:

Lils, rapta, scar, hopeful, mrsmigg, mrskg,...., (I can't remember more names sorry) hope you're all well. 

Officially on maternity leave now!!!! I'm going to enjoy this time for sure! 

Last day at work was definitely weird. My ankles & feet are double in size for some reason so I have my feet up to try to get them back to normal.


----------



## cgav1424

Hi girlies!

I haven't been on in ages and wondered why... turns out I unsubscribed to this thread! Oops. Too much to catch up on so I'll just say...

Welcome to the new ladies! I'm convinced this thread is magical and loaded with baby dust and luck. There have been so many lovely rainbow babies born in the months I've been a part of this thread alone. We are a great and supportive bunch if I do say so myself. Good luck! My only piece of advice is to have faith and take one day at a time. :hugs:

Someone asked about the insatiable appetite while on steroids. The prednisone increased my appetite tenfold and made me want to eat constantly. I gained so much weight first tri! I started weaning off at 16 weeks (went from 20 mg to 10 mg) then stopped completely at 21 weeks and have been off of them for a couple of weeks now and my weight gain has definitely slowed. I've lost all the bloat and now just look properly pregnant. :) 

Lee - V day! It's your V day! Yay! Over the moon you've made it this far, hon. :happydance:

Pad - holy crap, chick! If it's not one thing, it's another. I've decided that since Prince Pickle is being so difficult while he's in there, he's going to be the BEST baby ever. He'll probably take to the boob easily, sleep through the night early, not be fussy and just be the perfect baby. You'll make us all jealous. I see you lurking at the bottom of this page so hopefully you're home from the hospital and all is well. xx

MrsMig and fili - hi mamas! Hope Louis and Lexi are being good for you!

Debzie - yay! Full term!

Madrid - woo-hoo! Maternity leave!

Afm, sitting at the doctors waiting for my checkup. I've already been waiting an hour and I know it'll only be a 5 minute appointment. But it's worth it to know babes is okay and growing as she should. Hope all is well with everyone! xx


----------



## cgav1424

Pad - we cross-posted. Glad everything is well! Take it easy and get some rest!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

cgav1424 said:


> Hi girlies!
> 
> I haven't been on in ages and wondered why... turns out I unsubscribed to this thread! Oops. Too much to catch up on so I'll just say...
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies! I'm convinced this thread is magical and loaded with baby dust and luck. There have been so many lovely rainbow babies born in the months I've been a part of this thread alone. We are a great and supportive bunch if I do say so myself. Good luck! My only piece of advice is to have faith and take one day at a time. :hugs:
> 
> Someone asked about the insatiable appetite while on steroids. The prednisone increased my appetite tenfold and made me want to eat constantly. I gained so much weight first tri! I started weaning off at 16 weeks (went from 20 mg to 10 mg) then stopped completely at 21 weeks and have been off of them for a couple of weeks now and my weight gain has definitely slowed. I've lost all the bloat and now just look properly pregnant. :)
> 
> Lee - V day! It's your V day! Yay! Over the moon you've made it this far, hon. :happydance:
> 
> Pad - holy crap, chick! If it's not one thing, it's another. I've decided that since Prince Pickle is being so difficult while he's in there, he's going to be the BEST baby ever. He'll probably take to the boob easily, sleep through the night early, not be fussy and just be the perfect baby. You'll make us all jealous. I see you lurking at the bottom of this page so hopefully you're home from the hospital and all is well. xx
> 
> MrsMig and fili - hi mamas! Hope Louis and Lexi are being good for you!
> 
> Debzie - yay! Full term!
> 
> Madrid - woo-hoo! Maternity leave!
> 
> Afm, sitting at the doctors waiting for my checkup. I've already been waiting an hour and I know it'll only be a 5 minute appointment. But it's worth it to know babes is okay and growing as she should. Hope all is well with everyone! xx

It was me who asked about the steroids. Glad it's not just me as I've been eating like a horse! I'm going from 20mg to 10mg from 10 weeks, then to 5mg 11-12 weeks then off them.
I'm trying not to eat too much as I can feel how much weight I've put on already!
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## LeeC

NTAT: I put a ton of weight on while I was taking steroids, I was on them on and off from ov for nearly a year. I went from 7 stone to 9 stone and had a terrible case of moon face. I also ballooned in first tri. I am happy to say that it has stabilised now and even the nurses commented on the difference when I seen them yesterday. I no longer have a head the shape of a football. 
I was eating more than dh but my appetite is nowhere near like that now.
Don't worry, it does sort itself out.

Pad, so glad to hear you're out, there really is no stopping Pickle. Glad he is still kicking up a storm. How you feeling? Hoping you are planning on taking it easy for a few days. Do you find a pattern with Pickle's movements, I'm def starting to get a feel for this little one. Loves to wake me at 6 am! When is your next appt?

CGav, hope the appt goes well, you are the next one heading for V day :)

Madrid, now you have finished work how you feeling? Apart from the ankles of course, my heels have been sore on and off not swollen just sore, I looked this up and apparently it's called Plantar Fascitis meant to ask the midwife about this.
Not long now for you either.

Fili, motherhood def suits you, Lexi is gorgeous. I love your pics and I agree MrsMig you should update your avatar. I have to say I love your FB profile pic, it is adorable.

AFM: Spending the night in bed, more cold sores and didnt sleep too well last night so plan to catch up on my sleep. I'm starting to think about motherhood too, both hubby and I work for ourselves so no such luxury as time off and really need to start thinking about the reality of juggling a newborn, sleep and work. It is going to be a huge challenge, but completely worth.
On a lighter note, we need to start thinking about names too and are still struggling to agree on anything. I'm def starting to get excited now.

Oh and I can't wait for the next flurry of rainbow babies: Melfy, Fitzy, Debz, MrsKG hurry hurry hurry.


----------



## hopeful23456

happy v day lee! and lol - you won't have any sleep for awhile so you don't have to worry about that part ;) 

madrid - congrats on getting on mat leave

rap - love the bump pic too and totally miss my bump


----------



## BeautifulD

I've put on half a stone thanks to the lovely steroids :haha: I also ate like a horse but my appetite slowed by the time it was time to wean off them. My moods were something to be desired too lol.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello all, hope everyone is doing well?

Just a little update from me, I had another scan today, I have been pushed back to 6 weeks 1 day. We saw our bean and its heart beat. Such an amazing feeling. I forgot to ask for a scan photo as I was too busy staring at the screen, she quickly got one from using the scan on my tummy so it isn't as clear but the internal scan was wonderful, so clear, shame I didn't say anything earlier. Silly me!
 



Attached Files:







Baby bean.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Zebra2023

A quick thanks to those who welcomed me.

Lilsluz, same Zebra from recurrent miscarriage thread yeah :) We got to see the heart beat today, so wonderful :cloud9: Above post has the scan photo :)


----------



## gbnf

Pad so glad to hear ur ok 

zebra so glad you seen hb today

Scan for me tomorrow at 2 pm having a few moments today knowing it may be all over for the 11th time be saying my prayers tonight don't think I will sleep

Hope everyone else ok 

Xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi All,

gbnf - good luck with scan tomorrow. Hope it all goes well for you xx :flower:

zebra - congratulations on having a great scan. Best feeling when you see that little heart beating xx :flower:

Lee - Happy V Day!!!!!!!!!!!! xx :happydance:

madrid - enjoy your mat leave, Im counting down the weeks until mine start. Not that I dont love my job, just going to love the job of being a mother more xx :thumbup:

Pad - glad to hear everything is okay xx :happydance:

fili - cant wait to feel those emotions that you talk of. Love this little bean more than anything already xx :cloud9:

Rap - best of luck for your scan xx :flower:

AFM - Thanks on the congrats for getting to 20 weeks. It feels like it has gone so quick in many ways, and dragged in others. 

Have my 20 week scan in 23 hours (not that Im counting :haha:), feel very very nervous about it. Because I have been so sick with my other scans, its been almost a reassurance that everything is okay when I go in for them. Sickness stop around Week 16 and apart from growing belly, I feel completely "normal" in a non pregnant way. I didnt buy a doppler because I didnt want to stress out when I couldnt find the heartbeat, and I still havent felt any movement from baby so I wished I did buy one now. Stressing out a little.......trying to stay positive......

On another note, husband and I cracked too, if everything is okay tomorrow, going to find out what little bean is. Temptation just proved too much :blush:

I know I missed some people so hope everyone else is great.


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck gbnf :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Taurus, it was incredible.

I wish you all the best with your scan tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## fitzy79

Lee....:happydance: for V-day!! So wonderful to see your ticker at that fantastic milestone:hugs:

Pad, am so glad that you're out of hospital...rest up loads hun!

Zebra..congrats on heartbeat!!

gbnf and Rap(I think?)..best of luck with scans!!

I had hospital appointment today and like you cgav it was a quick 5 minute job..he turns on the mini-scanner at all my appts. but literally to check fluid, position and heartbeat. All in order - Itsy is head down and plenty of fluid. I've actually booked a private scan for next Thursday as I want to get a proper look at Babs to make sure all is ok and my Mum and sis are going to come. I really wanted them to see Itsy on scan. I also went to reflexology this evening and intend to have a session every week between now and due date. Going to have a few acupuncture sessions too!


----------



## LilSluz

Hopeful - :haha: Yeah I saw one girl had this &#8220;funny ticker&#8221; & that was defo the one for me. Gotta laugh loud & often or I may cry! :winkwink: :hugs: (laughing is way more fun). 

Lee - :yipee: Happy V-Day!!!! :wohoo: So that answers my question &#8211; that its always 24 weeks :happydance: You must be over the moon after all that you have been through! I guess its starting to become &#8220;real&#8221; for you now? Hope you get some :sleep:.

Cgav &#8211; so your V-day is coming up too! :happydance:

MissMaternal &#8211; bump buddies! :thumbup: Happy 9 weeks!!!

Fili &#8211; you sound like you are on :cloud9: That&#8217;s so awesome to hear &#8211; from all of the MARLs!!!!

Rap &#8211; Good luck on 20-week scan, how exciting! Wait, if 20wks, are you finding out if :blue: or :pink:???

Pad &#8211; thank God you are OK! How freakin scary is a PE!? :shock::nope: You take it easy chic &#8211; Dr. Lils prescribes lots of rest and&#8230;pickled items! Glad none of it phased lil Pad in the least. :winkwink:

Madrid &#8211; happy last day! So jell! :happydance: Hopefully you can put those feet up almost permanently now&#8230;until :baby:.

Zebra &#8211; Aw, I see it! :cloud9: Isn&#8217;t that a wonderful feeling? Mine pretty much looked like that (& was at 6+1) &#8211; started off at the top, now its at the bottom. You can PM Heart to add you to the front page now if you would like! :thumbup:

Gbnf &#8211; GL hun, try to stay as calm as you can. :flower:

Taurus &#8211; GL w/scan tomorrow & let us know :pink: or :blue:!

Fitzy &#8211; oh nice, post some piccies from next week scan! Acupuncture&#8230; :cloud9:

AFM - Went to OBGYN today for "monthly check up" & had no idea he was going to do an u/s too as I have no idea WTH I'm doing, here (just had one last wk but not complaining!). :shy::shrug: It was unbelievable. This time when he pressed down harder to find arms/legs, Lil Flo (Rida) got ticked & started fighting back.:shock::haha: It looked like a lil dancing gummy bear & made me :cry::cry::cry:. :cloud9: Idk why, but seeing it actually moving made it seem like WOW &#8211; this is almost maybe for real???

Oh yeah, I am torn between Lil Lils & Lil Flo (Rida) as both nicknames have been given to the gummy bear-alien-frog. :haha: Any opinions???


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news Lilsluz........fantastic you got to see bean again. They do dance like little gummy bears when they are little dont they...


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Hopeful - :haha: Yeah I saw one girl had this funny ticker & that was defo the one for me. Gotta laugh loud & often or I may cry! :winkwink: :hugs: (laughing is way more fun).
> 
> Lee - :yipee: Happy V-Day!!!! :wohoo: So that answers my question  that its always 24 weeks :happydance: You must be over the moon after all that you have been through! I guess its starting to become real for you now? Hope you get some :sleep:.
> 
> Cgav  so your V-day is coming up too! :happydance:
> 
> MissMaternal  bump buddies! :thumbup: Happy 9 weeks!!!
> 
> Fili  you sound like you are on :cloud9: Thats so awesome to hear  from all of the MARLs!!!!
> 
> Rap  Good luck on 20-week scan, how exciting! Wait, if 20wks, are you finding out if :blue: or :pink:???
> 
> Pad  thank God you are OK! How freakin scary is a PE!? :shock::nope: You take it easy chic  Dr. Lils prescribes lots of rest andpickled items! Glad none of it phased lil Pad in the least. :winkwink:
> 
> Madrid  happy last day! So jell! :happydance: Hopefully you can put those feet up almost permanently nowuntil :baby:.
> 
> Zebra  Aw, I see it! :cloud9: Isnt that a wonderful feeling? Mine pretty much looked like that (& was at 6+1)  started off at the top, now its at the bottom. You can PM Heart to add you to the front page now if you would like! :thumbup:
> 
> Gbnf  GL hun, try to stay as calm as you can. :flower:
> 
> Taurus  GL w/scan tomorrow & let us know :pink: or :blue:!
> 
> Fitzy  oh nice, post some piccies from next week scan! Acupuncture :cloud9:
> 
> AFM - Went to OBGYN today for "monthly check up" & had no idea he was going to do an u/s too as I have no idea WTH I'm doing, here (just had one last wk but not complaining!). :shy::shrug: It was unbelievable. This time when he pressed down harder to find arms/legs, Lil Flo (Rida) got ticked & started fighting back.:shock::haha: It looked like a lil dancing gummy bear & made me :cry::cry::cry:. :cloud9: Idk why, but seeing it actually moving made it seem like WOW  this is almost maybe for real???
> 
> Oh yeah, I am torn between Lil Lils & Lil Flo (Rida) as both nicknames have been given to the gummy bear-alien-frog. :haha: Any opinions???

It was a wonderful feeling, I still can't believe it. Aww it is amazing :cloud9: Ooo yup will do :thumbup:

Glad your appointment went well, bless Lil Flo (cute) :haha: nice when they do scans which you don't expect :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

How much of a relief is V Day Lee! Yes, am def having a pattern to Pickle's activity (Prince Pickle mwahahhahaa) He likes to be up and bopping between 2am and 5am and then 9.30pm to 11.00pm... although when you are sitting in bed in hospital you pick up so much on day time activity too! He gets excited after I eat... oooo and when the other ladies had their babies on the trace monitor he got very excited when you could hear their heartbeats.... how on earth can that be???? He gets excited over some music as well.... rather bizarrely he likes opera (how high brow of him).... and Bon Jovi.... (what good taste he has lol)!

Cgav... I seriously doubt he is going to be a well behaved baby... so far he has managed to annoy a sonographer and 3 MW's lol! He got annoyed at being woken up as 6am for a check in hospital and kicked the doppler out of the MW's hand!! I could not believe it... so she tried again... and he did it again!!! After that I was laughing so much she gave up!!! 

Zebra congrats on hearing the HB... it is so magical!

Lils.. I am def resting... we have loads of snow here at the mo so I don't intend to leave the house.... well... I may go and order my pram and cot seat and car seat.... but apart from that.. I will totally rest! What a good appt you had! My Cons does sneaky scans too... they are great! It is so unbelievable to see them move... just crazy!

I vote Lil Rida!!!! 

Rap... where is the scan piccy!!

Taurus your pregnancy seems to be flying by!

Fitzy your date is creeping closer!

Madrid.. happy mat leave!!!

Oo UK ladies... Asda is having a great online baby sale! We have bought our Huggy Newborn nappies, wipes, a travel cot, activity gym, cot mattress and Johnson bath stuff - all branded stuff at a fraction of the price!

We also ordered his changing mat and his baby monitor... phew... what a shopping spree!


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Pad!! You just reminded me of the baby event they're having. I think it started yesterday. I'm going to check it now just in case there's something that catches my eye! I do have to buy newborn nappies (the only disposable I'll use) for the hospital and the first few days.
Glad to hear your Prince is keeping so active!


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Pad. I had an email about that from Asda. I forwarded it to my sister and completely forgot to look myself. What a scatter brain I am. I am going to go on while I still remember.

Your post made me laugh. What a mischievous little Pickle you have. Lol about the opera music, mines not so high brow, we went to a Mexican restaurant and it was dancing away to the music last week. I could hardly concentrate on dinner for its moves. 
Glad you are home and resting up. 

I am going to write a list of what I need: I have pram and travel system, baby bath, changing mat. Think I'm going to start looking at ideas for nursery next. I'm a bit rubbish tbh, luckily my sister is keeping me on the straight and narrow and is passing me a few of Noah's things along.

I was hoping to start clearing out our spare room at the weekend but Mark decides to lift the floorboards in the dining room and has now gone out to do a job leaving our place in chaos. Men!!!

Oh, a couple of little kicks there. Think this LO likes hearing about Pickles adventures ;)


----------



## LeeC

Madrid. Are you going to use cloth nappies. I have been reading about these and think my sister is going to give them a try too. I've been meaning to drop in on MARL to ask about this too.


----------



## melfy77

Zebra: So happy for you and your little bean:happydance:. I agree, seeing that little heart beating is magical. I remember when I first saw my little girl's, I was so happy. 150bpm of pure happiness:cloud9:

Pad: haha, what a little bugger you have there:winkwink: I would have laughed too!! Glad everything went well:thumbup:
 
Taurus: We knew before our 20 week scan that we were gonna find out if we could, but that's just because we're too curious:blush: So I totally know the feeling. You know, when you know you CAN know...so hard to resist:haha: Keep us posted!

Debzie: How are you? How's your BP? Have you packed your bag? Ohhh this is so exciting!!

So pretty sure I lost my mucous plug last night (or part of it). 2 times I went to pee and could see some pink mucous-stringy thing sitting at the bottom of the toilet...lovely I know:blush: I know it's a sign my cervix has started to dilate, but still kinda frustrating because it means I could go in labor today...or in 2-3 weeks:dohh: Guess I'll scrub the floor today, it's like -40 celcius today anyway :haha:

Looking forward for a good dinner with friends I haven't seen in ages. We're having Raclette. Soooo yummy with all the cheese, bread, veggies and meat, but hello calories:haha: Will eat salad for lunch:haha:


----------



## gbnf

Scan showed small gs dating me at 5 wks 4 days from lmp I should be 6 wks 3 so a lil disappointed. Seeing mr s Monday hopeful he will see more I'm not sure how good scanning equipment at home is as last time local hosp said no signs of preg then 2 days later at the hosp seen a lil with a hb xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

padbrat said:


> How much of a relief is V Day Lee! Yes, am def having a pattern to Pickle's activity (Prince Pickle mwahahhahaa) He likes to be up and bopping between 2am and 5am and then 9.30pm to 11.00pm... although when you are sitting in bed in hospital you pick up so much on day time activity too! He gets excited after I eat... oooo and when the other ladies had their babies on the trace monitor he got very excited when you could hear their heartbeats.... how on earth can that be???? He gets excited over some music as well.... rather bizarrely he likes opera (how high brow of him).... and Bon Jovi.... (what good taste he has lol)!
> 
> Cgav... I seriously doubt he is going to be a well behaved baby... so far he has managed to annoy a sonographer and 3 MW's lol! He got annoyed at being woken up as 6am for a check in hospital and kicked the doppler out of the MW's hand!! I could not believe it... so she tried again... and he did it again!!! After that I was laughing so much she gave up!!!
> 
> Zebra congrats on hearing the HB... it is so magical!
> 
> Lils.. I am def resting... we have loads of snow here at the mo so I don't intend to leave the house.... well... I may go and order my pram and cot seat and car seat.... but apart from that.. I will totally rest! What a good appt you had! My Cons does sneaky scans too... they are great! It is so unbelievable to see them move... just crazy!
> 
> I vote Lil Rida!!!!
> 
> Rap... where is the scan piccy!!
> 
> Taurus your pregnancy seems to be flying by!
> 
> Fitzy your date is creeping closer!
> 
> Madrid.. happy mat leave!!!
> 
> Oo UK ladies... Asda is having a great online baby sale! We have bought our Huggy Newborn nappies, wipes, a travel cot, activity gym, cot mattress and Johnson bath stuff - all branded stuff at a fraction of the price!
> 
> We also ordered his changing mat and his baby monitor... phew... what a shopping spree!

Thank you :flower:



melfy77 said:


> Zebra: So happy for you and your little bean:happydance:. I agree, seeing that little heart beating is magical. I remember when I first saw my little girl's, I was so happy. 150bpm of pure happiness:cloud9:
> 
> Pad: haha, what a little bugger you have there:winkwink: I would have laughed too!! Glad everything went well:thumbup:
> 
> Taurus: We knew before our 20 week scan that we were gonna find out if we could, but that's just because we're too curious:blush: So I totally know the feeling. You know, when you know you CAN know...so hard to resist:haha: Keep us posted!
> 
> Debzie: How are you? How's your BP? Have you packed your bag? Ohhh this is so exciting!!
> 
> So pretty sure I lost my mucous plug last night (or part of it). 2 times I went to pee and could see some pink mucous-stringy thing sitting at the bottom of the toilet...lovely I know:blush: I know it's a sign my cervix has started to dilate, but still kinda frustrating because it means I could go in labor today...or in 2-3 weeks:dohh: Guess I'll scrub the floor today, it's like -40 celcius today anyway :haha:
> 
> Looking forward for a good dinner with friends I haven't seen in ages. We're having Raclette. Soooo yummy with all the cheese, bread, veggies and meat, but hello calories:haha: Will eat salad for lunch:haha:

Thank you :flower: Aww, not long to go now for you!! :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

gbnf: Try not to worry too much (I know, easier said than done, especially for us...). I'm sure you'll see a lovely heartbeat at your next scan:thumbup:

Zebra: Yup, now it's a waiting game. I was doing a bit of research, and was wondering about losing mucous plug vs bloody show. Because my ''show'' was blood. Very pinkish, had a bit in my panties as well.


----------



## LeeC

Melfy. You could be next, how exciting.

Gbnf. Sometimes the early scans aren't that accurate, early PARL is a constant worry I know. I hope Mr S can reassure you and all is ok Monday x.


----------



## LilSluz

gbnf said:


> Scan showed small gs dating me at 5 wks 4 days from lmp I should be 6 wks 3 so a lil disappointed. Seeing mr s Monday hopeful he will see more I'm not sure how good scanning equipment at home is as last time local hosp said no signs of preg then 2 days later at the hosp seen a lil with a hb xxx

You can't go from your LMP unless you have a perfect 28-day cycle & ovulate right on CD14. How long is your cycle usually, or better yet, when did you ovulate? Calculate the day of ovulation (until now) & add 2 weeks & that's where you should be. I will hope & pray that this is the reason. :hugs: Glad you are seeing Mr. S (why is it Mr. S & not Dr. S? I've heard everyone say Mr. S before...)

This time w/my Dr. I was sure to tell them exactly what day I ovulated & they counted from ovulation (mind you that I had to offer that info up vs the other way around :growlmad:). Then it was spot-on. FF was exactly perfect with the ovulation, due date & gestation. :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Melfy - getting so close, how exciting! :happydance:

Pad - whew, you had me worried. Good girl for resting & enjoy that snow (from inside :winkwink:) Pickle - well, why am I not surprised?! Look who his mommy is! :haha: He's already "full of piss-n-vinegar" - literally! :rofl: (all those pickled things you inhaled?!) But, opera - really? JBJ I can see!


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - how cute it was doing the salsa :dance: in your tum-tum! :cloud9:

This may seem like a dumb question (forgive :blush:), but I haven't heard anything about getting things at baby showers - do you ladies do baby showers in the UK?


----------



## Zebra2023

melfy77 said:


> gbnf: Try not to worry too much (I know, easier said than done, especially for us...). I'm sure you'll see a lovely heartbeat at your next scan:thumbup:
> 
> Zebra: Yup, now it's a waiting game. I was doing a bit of research, and was wondering about losing mucous plug vs bloody show. Because my ''show'' was blood. Very pinkish, had a bit in my panties as well.

Just going to sit back and relax and enjoy now, lots of people have said to me it goes really quickly :haha: Do you know what the sex is? He or she might be coming earlier? Will be stalking :flower:


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, happy belated v-day :happydance::hugs:

Padbrat, I've seen the Asda event but as I'm not using disposables (only the Eco ones until all the meconium is out) or Johnsons stuff I don't think there's much else to get.

We've had 11cm of snow today :wacko:. I didn't even consider going to work. Too much of a risk of falling/slipping etc. I was gutted not to go out in it either as I love snow but it's safer at home. :cold:

We went to our first Parentcraft class last night. It was good but really brought the reality home that this baby is coming :shock:


----------



## padbrat

gb like Lils said... I would go by your OV date note AF date. My OV cycles were def not perfect 28 days cycles! Hope Mr S can do his magic and reassure you.

Lee mwahhaha baby salsa! Too many jalapenos maybe? Don't be telling your baby too much about Pickle... I will not be responsible for any of Pickles bad habits that rub off! Hehehehe.... check us out.... we ordered the pram, carry cot and car adapters today... OMG our savings are now wiped after our Jan sale shopping spree!!! If you are looking at nursery stuff the Mamas and Papas sale is really good... that is where we got Pickle's from!

Lils! Are you saying my Son is not high brow???? ........
.... how can you know him so well already! Mwahahahha! We have progressed from silverskins to gherkins now! You wait til Lil Rida is rolling around you and jigging about to Jay Z or Justin Bieber! Hehehe!

Lils we have never tended to have baby showers in the UK, although I think they are becoming more popular... usually family will contribute and you may get a few gifts from friends or work. 

Ooo and we call him Mr S and not Dr because all Consultants are referred to as Mr.... anyone below a Consultant is referred to by their job title.

Madrid how is the early days of mat leave going?

Holly we have booked a NCT class which we start in March... I bet it makes it soooo real now! I was looking at the eco nappies too... but decided that we would get new borns for the early days, just until we get our heads round everything.

Mel... OMG will it be a race between you and Deb! How exciting our next wave of rainbows are coming!


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks for clarifying all my questions, Pad! I feel much more enlightened now! :haha: Ugh, if Lil Flo Rida beebops to Justin Bieber, he's in big trouble w/mommy! :ban: Flo Rida is great, any dance, hip-hop, rock, spa/zen music, salsa, anything with a beat, but no teenage girly-mons allowed! :rofl: 


Yeah, idk why, but I just can't picture opera being played at the Pad pad... :shrug::winkwink:


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat said:


> Mel... How exciting our next wave of rainbows are coming!

Holy moly I've been away for too long but had to check on you while I popped in for a few minutes. I saw your ticker and the water works started right away! Yayay! :happydance: I am beyond happy for you honey. Just sending you lots of love xoxo


----------



## padbrat

Titi OMG how are you darling!!! Long time no see chick! Hope you are well... I see you are going for another cycle in April! How exciting! Yes... is quite unbelievable chick... one hurdle at a time, you know the drill. But so far my mantra is working! Hope is important!!!

Lils.. i am gonna send Beiber vibes to you all day long! Mwahahhahaha... and One Direction!! Hmmmm have to say we are not known for our love of opera, but it was the first thing he ever bopped to... we were at out Christmas Ball and there was an opera singer singing during dinner... he loved it!!! To be fair he also loved the Gloucester Rugby Fans chanting at the Sale Rugy fans the very imaginative chant of "Glouuuucesstttterrrrr"!


----------



## Raptasaur

Scan went great. Baby was a little monkey jumping around the whole time and facing away. Not many good profile shots at all. Baby looking healthy and big!! Measuring high on sizes of everything. Stayed team yellow. Off to celebrate with dinner at a posh restaurant.


----------



## fitzy79

:happydance: Rap!! Great scan and go :yellow: Hope you have a lovely celebratory dinner!!

Loving all the talk of music to get the little Beanies going! Itsy was a fan of Queen during early movement days..now pretty much anything goes. Was at les Miserables last weekend and s/he was loving it!!


----------



## LilSluz

Ok, Itsy's got style then! :haha:

Pad - lol, the rugby chant! (I was wondering how on earth Pickle even got to listen to the opera music in the first place? :saywhat: mwahahaha!)


----------



## Taurus8484

Glad you had a great scan Rap.

I did too. It was amazing to watch my little bean jumping everywhere. Little fingers and toes. Feel even more in love. 

And it's a boy!!!!! Having a son.


----------



## LilSluz

Rap - what willpower you have! :yellow: Glad it all went well & baby is measuring above. :happydance: Have a fun time in London :thumbup:

Taurus - That's wonderful, Congrats on a :blue: :baby:!!! :yipee:


----------



## emz1987

Got lots to catch up on here. 

Just thought I would update you on my scan pics from yesterday. Had a private scan.

Does anyone want to guess the gender before I tell you?


----------



## filipenko32

Emz girl!!  

I just love all the good news makes my day! 

I'm coping well, getting 7 - 8 hours sleep albeit broken but in mostly 3 hour chunks. All is good, love being a mummy!! :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

Great news Rap and Taurus.

Lils, haha just noticed your spoiler your LO is flipping people off. Love it.

Pad. I need to see pics of your purchases. Excited, I will try and get to post some up too.

Emz, I'm going with Team Pink for you but my track record in gender prediction isn't great. 

AFM: Meeting Oneday from RM thread today, looking forward to chatting, hopefully she can TTC soon after her molar pregnancy. Will pass on all your best wishes to her.


----------



## LeeC

Fili. We cross posted. I am loving all the Lexi pics, the last one of FB was just adorable. You are a natural x.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lee, have a great day with one day, I don't know her but so sorry to read she had a molar pregnancy :nope: I hope she gets her rainbow soon and can ttc soon xxx


----------



## padbrat

Lee... OMG Hubby has truly gone nuts! 

pram (in this colour) https://www.tmbdirect.co.uk/icandy-peach-jogger---cranberry-7289-p.asp

car seat https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B007MMF...de=asn&creative=22206&creativeASIN=B007MMFFCC

Nursery Furniture https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-hayworth-3-piece-set-vintage-pine/rahad5600/type-i/

Taurus yay for a good scan!

Emily I am a dufus at guessing gender.... I am going for a ..... baby! Lol

Lils... Bieber vibes for you! Mwahahhaaa....

Fili.. that sounds like good sleeps... what a good girl Lexi is!


----------



## emz1987

Think everyone was right. Its :pink:
Everyone is so excited as my husbands family is all boys.

Can't believe how much shes growing :cloud9:


Hope everyone is doing ok. Im stuck in all day again today due to the snow.

Lee congrats on getting to V day.

Fili loving all the pics.

Pad- bet its so exciting buying everything ready for the little rainbow.


----------



## filipenko32

Yay more :pink:!!


----------



## filipenko32

Yay for buying stuff pad! :cloud9: hubs sounds super excited!


----------



## melfy77

EMZ: congrats on team :pink:!!!

So question for you ladies: Thursday night I had my bloody show. Nothing yesterday except one ''blob'' of yellow-creamish colored mucous (sorry for all those lovely details:blush:). This morning, I woke up to some pink spotting. I was told that pink is ok, but still ready to call L&D to see if they want me to come in. Could it be that my cervix is thinning and dilating, getting ready for labor? Nervous but excited at the same time. Baby is moving well.


----------



## gbnf

Morning all 

Please can I pick your brains, can't stop thinking about scan yesterday I know my dates are right at 6 +3 as I have a 28 day cycle and ovd on day 14 or 15. Anyway when tech was scanning me Abdo I know I seen a small white blob and it was flicking I said I can see something flicking there and asked if it was my pulsations she didn't answer me twice I seen the same thing I then had a tv and she was on the other side didn't see it in tv Ann's was only focused on a the small gs she seen then said that's it then 5+4. I can't help thinking she has missed it or maybe that's just wishful thinking. I have twins in my family nana was identical twin and dad was non identical only the other didn't survive. Any advice would be greatly appreciated also any one know how good the equipment is at dr s office I suppose it will be much better than in the north east we have 2 hospitals one very close and the other approx 10 miles away and there scan results were totally different in just 2 days last time the close one said tiny gs and the hosp seen fetal pole with hb all in 2 days, wish I had asked to be scanned at the hosp a lil further away from home now. Sorry for rambling its been a long 2 weeks with betas and now scans wish it was Monday and I was in London it's a 600 mile round trip for us so hope the weather gets a bit easier xxxxx


----------



## padbrat

Yay for a girlie Emz! Just as I thought the boys were dominating! How great!!

GB I would think the equipment at the hospital would be better.. if it is one of those portable scanners they are usually quite poor quality.

Ooo Mel... I have no idea... but it sounds like things are happening... what has your MW said?

Fili Hubby took his bloomin time getting excited, but he is there now! In fact he is off to Halfords now to get the fixing for the car seat put in... apparently just in case... just in case of what I want to know??? Baby isn't coming for quite some time yet!

Emz I haven't left home in 2 days because of the snow... getting cabin fever.. lucky I can buy on line hehehhe!


----------



## LilSluz

EMZ - :yipee: Congrats on your lil :pink: :baby:!!!! Wow, lost of you at 20 weeks right now :happydance: 

Who gets gender scan next - Beaut? I just noticed you two aren't on the front page?

Fili - sounds like you are having a wonderful time & 7-8 hrs even if interrupted sounds like heaven compared ot what I usually hear! :thumbup:

gbnf - I'm sorry I can't help you on the scan stuff. But hoping the Dr office scan is just not as accurate as the other. Did she take measurements of it & determine the weeks that way? Mine puts the 2 lil +'s from one end to the other & the dating comes up. But even so, the Perinatologist's scanner is much better/more detailed than my OBGYN's scanner. Keeping FX until Monday, please don't give up hope! :hugs:

Pad - just for those Bieber vibes, I'm unfriending you on FB! :haha: Hope you are feeling better???

Melfy - sounds like things are happening soon :happydance:. Do we have any wagers on Debz vs Melfy? Sounds like Melfy's going next, but Debz could come in for the sneak attack, you just never know! :haha:

I hope the UK ladies enjoy all that snow I keep hearing about!!! Well, not that women in our condition can go out & ski or sled, but at least its pretty - and something different/fun. Enjoy! :cold::xmas8::xmas7:


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - we cross-posted, Twiggy needs to take away that plastic - pronto! :haha: na, that's actually the perfect thing to do when snowed in - I'm jell! https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Computer/37.gif


----------



## gbnf

LilSluz said:


> Pad - we cross-posted, Twiggy needs to take away that plastic - pronto! :haha: na, that's actually the perfect thing to do when snowed in - I'm jell! https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Computer/37.gif

Does anyobody know how good dr s scanning equipment is, is it a portable one at Harley Street. I will be upset if i travel 600 miles for a poor scan.

xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Emz and Taurus..congrats on your respective pink and blue Bumps!!!:happydance:

gbnf..sorry about your worry over the scan. I'm not UK based so don't know anything about the scan equipment in Mr. S's but at 6+2 I had a scan and only GS seen..I was very upset as at the same time on a previous pregnancy I had a heartbeat present. Doc said that he thought he saw a mass indicating the beginnings of a fetal pole but I really felt very pessimistic. Went back the following week and there was Baby with HB flickering away...by my dates I was 7+1 but scan put me at 6+4 (I knew my dates were accurate as had taken a trigger shot to ovulate). By 8 weeks I was measuring bang on and have remained that way since. Just wanted to share that...even if you ovulated on day 14/15 implantation can take place at different stages over a 5-6 day period. :hugs:


----------



## melfy77

gbnf: I'm from Canada so can't help you. However if you had an abdominal U/S they are not accurate in early pregnancy, and many other things could explain why you're measuring behind, and it doesn't mean something's wrong:winkwink:

Pad: I don't have a midwife. When I talked to the nurse on thursday I was told that pink was ok. Got more pink discharge today, but no contraction. We shall see how long it takes...I could still make it to 42 weeks and Debzie could very well suprise us:winkwink: But I see my OB on tuesday, so will ask how things are going ''down there'':haha:


----------



## Hollybush75

Well 30 weeks today :happydance: I can't believe it!


----------



## gbnf

Thanks for that fitzy 

Setting off for London this morning to see mr shehata at 10.30 tommorow fit scan hope his equipment Is good, I would imagine it will be 

Will let u all know how it goes tommorow in meantime take care every one. Xxx


----------



## padbrat

Mwahha Lils! OK OK OK I will stop the Bieber vibes! Noooo I need the plastic... must be everything NOW I tell ya! How is Lil Rida doing today? 

Mel I hope that the appt at the Obs goes well on Tues and he tells you that things are happening!

Good luck for your scan GB!

Hey Fitzy... goes to show how out those early scans can be doesn't it!

Happy 30 wks Holly.... just realised I am 5 wks behind you as I am an aubergine today and am 25wks! Wahooo


----------



## MissMaternal

Awww it makes me all happy seeing all these 20 week scans! Congrats to everyone who has had one recently- Emzy, Rap, and Taurus! Sorry if i missed anyone! 

Pad yay for aubergine! Woohoo! x


----------



## Madrid98

I've been away for a couple if days & so many posts to catch on!!!

Congrats Taurus & emz on great scans & team blue & pink!!

Gb those first scans aren't as accurate as the next ones. Just like fitzy I got a bit discouraged at my first one as it was a trainee sonographer & she took ages checking every other thing but when it came to the baby she kept saying it was too early. After losses when you hear stuff like that immediately you'll put yourself in the worst. But then at the following scan she measured perfect 7wks+6 & in the others they've said she was ahead & so changed my due date. I know is worrying but don't give up just yet!! I hope your appointment tomorrow will bring you peace of mind. Careful with the snow!!!

Pad I couldn't see the nursery furniture but the iCandy pushchair is very nice!! Lovely colour!!!

Lee I'm not sure if I said it before but, just in case, happy v-day!!! Hope you're well!!

Full term ladies I'm waiting inpatiently for your labours to start!! Getting closer by the day!!!

Lils my children are definitely enjoying the snow. I could only leave the house on Saturday but I'm finding so hard to move that I didn't mind really!!

:hi: everyone else!!

I had a busy couple of days! First I had to complete the order for a newborn baby cardigan (I sell handmade crochet baby stuff online). It's finished & ready to be sent tomorrow. So pretty!
Next I made a pair if baby booties for ds's private tutor baby boy. I'm meeting them today so I wanted to take something nice and different with me. 
We've sorted the wardrobe for ds & baby Z. I didn't have enough space for her stuff but on Saturday we went to Ikea & got 2 PAX wardrobes. Dh was busy yesterday putting them together & they look so cool!!! I've already put all the baby's clothes in there!! I can't believe it yet!!!
Appointment at the hospital today for the routine 36 weeks. We'll be discussing my treatment post labour & may get as an to check how Z is lying. The midwife couldn't make her mind up last time about head down or transversal so we'll see. 

Have a lovely day!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies :hi: 

Emz congratulations on team :pink:!!! 

Taurus congratulations on team :blue: 

GB, 
:hugs: Please try not to worry about measurements. Filli will be able to vouch for me when I say I was driven nuts by my 6+2 scan!! they told me I was measuring at 5-5/12 weeks and like you I was 1000000% sure on my dates! anyhow after much stressing I called my rmc midwife and she managed to talk me down. Even she said not to pay any attention to measurements at that stage as there are so many factors that can effect it and that they don't even pay any attention to the measurements until the nt scan at 12 weeks. anyways at my 8 week bubs was measuring bang on :)

I think Filli had a scan with Dr s and his portable scanner and it was very high quality :thumbup: 


Lills, hubby is NOT playing the gender ball :brat: so it looks like we'll be staying team :yellow: which is a complete pain as the unisex stuff isn't that nice, especially the clothes! nevermind I'm sure I will live :haha: 

All the other ladies I hope you are all cooking well and keeping warm :hugs: 

I've barely been out these past few days, I've only made essential journeys to the shop and back. I've felt like a kid locked in a sweet shop with its hands tied behind its back. I love love love the snow, I'm a complete kid :haha:


----------



## padbrat

hey Madrid... I have to say Hubby has become a bit of a pram 'spotter'... it is so sad! The I Candy was the one he liked from the start... he has this crazy idea that because it has 'jogger' in the name that I will be merrily jogging about post birth with it and become some svelte goddess.... mwahahahhahaha!!! Poor deluded fool!!

Am taking today off work just to finish my recovery as am still feeling quite tired post hospital.... then I will work tomorrow and then I have a non work day so that works out quite well. Am seeing the MW this week... boo... don't like my community MW!

MissM how are you doing? I guess your next milestone is the 12 wk scan.. are you having any testing? x

Beaut I have not even left the house since I got out of hospital, but it has been nice to watch the snow float down outside when I am in my nice cosy house.


----------



## BeautifulD

Pad I nearly just choked on my tea! Hubbys jogger delusions are hilarious. So funny!

I love to watch the snow falling in the warm... so peaceful :)


----------



## padbrat

Hehehe it is sad... he has such funny ideas about the baby and post birth! Be careful with your tea Beaut... I don't want you burning yourself!

When are you planning on going on mat leave? Just interested as I think work would like me to answer them regarding that question.

Oooo just had a delivery... my newborn nappies and Johnsons bath stuff! Exciting!


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies, I read more than post nowadays as Alfie keeps me so busy (not that I'm complaining)!! But still cheering u all on!!!! Mrskg, melfy and debzie next right? Soo exciting!!!!
Pad your hubbies comments re your pram are HILARIOUS!!!!!! Re mat leave, mine was booked 2 weeks before due date with a weeks annual leave first so I would have worked up to 3 weeks before my due date but I know a lot of ppl finish much earlier than that! I just didn't want masses of time off if he was going to be late! As you know I really didn't have to worry about that - I didn't quite make it to mat leave hahaha! I think it depends on your type of work too.

AFM - Alfie is so fun right now, he smiles and laughs all the time, babbles non stop, we can play with him, he has rolled a couple of times and he sleeps through the night! Love him love him love him!!!!!!! X


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm taking 4 weeks before my due date and taking all my holiday before that so that takes me to the 4th of May :happydance: 

Eeee very exciting! I really need to start buying some bits.


----------



## padbrat

Aww Alfie is a little star! Sleeping through too... wow!!

So, do you have to take all your leave before mat leave? My leave calender starts 1 April (25.5 days) and I was thinking that it would be good to see if I can take 2 days leave per month (am going to take a full year) and then that can top up my SMP? I was thinking of starting mat leave 8 April, as Pickle is due 5 May.... Oooo so confusing!


----------



## padbrat

Am really embarrassed to ask... but BMs for me have been fine... but the last 2 days it has been awful... painful and a lot of blood. Am already taking the sugary stuff and having fiber, but am getting quite concerned... any other ideas?


----------



## gbnf

Well girls been scanned and sac has grown from Friday still measuring a week behind but yolk sac seen today and poss fetal pole scan next wk at home. Mr s says jury is outand either another early miss or just lagging behind and may catch up so another long wk for me 

Xxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Pad I had to take all my annual leave before I took maternity so I decided to take it all at once. I'm not complaining :) 

Ahhh GB crossing everything for you honey xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Great news gbnf.

Pad sounds like piles very common in pregnancy although not very nice x


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad so glad you are home again and the clots have resolved. Scary times. Will they keep you on more blood thinners now? I can't remember if you were already taking any blood thinning meds. Glad to hear prince pickle is loving music. They really do respond to sound. When I was about 7 months with my DD we got taken to the premiere of Cloverfield. I had to walk out about halfway through because the baby HATED it! She was kicking me to death. It is a very noisy monster film. Love that he kicks the doppler off too. You've got quite a little character growing in there! My scan piccy is not very good. The baby faced away the whole time so we didn't really get any profile shots. Will try and upload the best one this week. 

Madrid yay for maternity leave. Enjoy the quiet time before you have your hands full!

Cgav happy V day for tomorrow!

Lee ditto re names. Can't even get hubby to look at name books, I can see it's going to be all down to me. 

Zebra congrats on your scan. My pic from the early scan is almost unreadable, so dark, yours looks great. Seeing that little flicker is the best thing. 

Fitzy enjoy your scan this week, and all the relexology. Sounds heavenly. I'm still a bit parlanoid to have it yet but will definitely be getting my feet rubbed once I'm at 37 weeks! Your are in your last month. So exciting.

Lils so happy to hear your got to see your feisty little gummi bear again. Awesome! 

Melfy I love raclette! Only ever have it in when I'm in France though...I had a show with my DD on the Sat morning, contractions started that night, wore off, started again on Sunday night and I had her on the Tuesday evening. You could be next!!!

Gbnf good luck for your appt with Mr S today, I agree with everyone else about very early scans being inaccurate, and also you can implant much later than you think. Your bean will no doubt catch up to dates over the coming weeks, mine did, and is now measuring huge. Just seen your update. Hope this week goes quickly for you and the next scan brings you reassurance :hugs:.

Hollybush glad you enjoyed the class. Baby is coming!! You must be a bit snowed in where you are. South Wales has had bad snow I think. Hooray for 30 weeks.

Taurus yay for great scan and baby boy!! Congratulations lovely xx

Beautiful we can be team yellow together. It is nice to have the surprise after all the hard work but agree about the clothes. You and I are both sorted if it's a girl. I've just got all the gender neutral stuff out of the attic and left the girls clothes until we see what we have. For some reason I think I'm having a boy but could easily be wrong. 

Emz ditto for great scan and baby girl!! Wonderful news xx

Knackered after hubbie's birthday but had a lovely weekend. Can't believe I've still got 20ish weeks to go. Already feel like I've been pg forever!! Baby kicking lots more now which is great, and slightly addictive.


----------



## Raptasaur

padbrat said:


> Am really embarrassed to ask... but BMs for me have been fine... but the last 2 days it has been awful... painful and a lot of blood. Am already taking the sugary stuff and having fiber, but am getting quite concerned... any other ideas?

Could this be a side effect from the blood thinning treatment? Might be worth calling your MW or hospital. Hope it gets better soon lovely xx


----------



## melfy77

So I had a urine culture taken last week, and turns out I have an UTI...never had one so far and managed to get one at 37 weeks preggo...typical me:dohh: I have no symptom at all!! I'm assuming the antibiotics they use are safe for the baby?? What really upsets me though is that the pink discharge I've been having could be from the UTI and not the cervix...so chances are that baby is nowhere near ready to come out:nope: Lost all my motivation to scrub the floor :haha: I will see what my OB tells me tomorrow, but if there's no change in my cervix, I'm staying on the aspirin. I'm not on any other blood thinners and have bordeline Protein C deficiency, so I will not risk having a blood clot in the placenta.


----------



## NewToAllThis

I'm sorry to come back here without acknowledging everyone but I'm really struggling at the moment. :cry:

Have had cramping on off yesterday and today and now I'm bleeding again, a bit heavier than last time, brown and stringy again but this time its made its own way out onto my pants.

I am going to the docs tomorrow as I can't wait til the 31st for my next scan. I am in pieces. :cry:


----------



## Hollybush75

Rap, yes we did. My home town had about 5 inches and I was housebound for 2 days!!! I was going stir crazy. I ventured out yesterday with my ice grips to clear the car and I managed to get into work no problem this morning. We've had a slight thaw today which has cleared a little bit of the ice away. 

I think my little madam has turned or she's fast running out of room. I'm feeling the big kicks above my belly button now instead of below. She's been wiggling about 
lots today and now my whole belly moves/ripples/vibrates when she's moving about in there. Incredible to watch!!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

New-so sorry this is happening, hopefully it will still be ok. When was ur last scan?


----------



## Taurus8484

Sorry to hear NewToAllThis. I'll keep you in my thoughts today, hope things go well at the scan xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

hopeful23456 said:


> New-so sorry this is happening, hopefully it will still be ok. When was ur last scan?

Last scan was at 6+6. Bleeding is getting heavier and redder. I am truly going out of my mind with worry.


----------



## Madrid98

Many women bleed and a lot while pregnant & it's worrying but it doesn't affect the baby. I truly hope that what's happening to you now New! :hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Thinking of you New To all this and sending you hugs :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## fitzy79

Just logging in and so sorry to hear about your bleeding New. Are you going to hospital today?? That's the only way that you'll get a definitive answer...I really hope all is ok with Baby. My heavy red bleed happened at 8 weeks and was caused by a hematoma( blood clot in uterus) Big hugs


----------



## Abi 2012

sticky!! wow congrats on your baby boy! love the Name :) sorry its a bit late.. been really tired lately little man having a growth spirt and keeping me up at all hours! xxx 

hello to all the new ladies! so sorry for your losses and good luck with your pregnancies! xx

loving the bump pics!

new sorry to hear your bleeding hun! :( try not to panic lots of the ladies on the thread have had bleeding in there pregnancies and gone on to have healthy happy beautiful rainbows! xx


hiya to everyone else! hope your all doing really well xx

here are a few updated pics of noah! who is 5 weeks old today! wow thats gone so fast!!!
 



Attached Files:







25916_459311687466294_1748170357_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5









58228_10151163887961899_415737619_n.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3









398071_457029021027894_1903989476_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewToAllThis

fitzy79 said:


> Just logging in and so sorry to hear about your bleeding New. Are you going to hospital today?? That's the only way that you'll get a definitive answer...I really hope all is ok with Baby. My heavy red bleed happened at 8 weeks and was caused by a hematoma( blood clot in uterus) Big hugs

I have a scan tomorrow at 11.10am - keep everything crossed!


----------



## LeeC

NTAT, I hope everything is ok, did you have a scan today? Bleeding is always a worry, thinking about you x.

AFM: Pad we really are twinnies, I ended up at the hospital last night, I have been having problems with bloating and breathing since Friday, I literally feel as if I am going to burst open, it is awful, it reminds me of how I felt after my ectopic pregnancy and keyhole surgery where they fill you with gas. 
Seen a lovely gp who took blood to test for gallstones and explained that this can be common at 24 weeks and should pass by 30 weeks. 
I'm struggling to eat anything as it is so uncomfortable when I do but I'm so hungry.
I was put in the labour suite and had to laugh when when the midwife said the next time I am in there I will not be as calm!!!! 

Glad to hear you are out too MrsKG, take care of yourself, now I need to read back.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lee - I have a scan tomorrow at 11.10am, the earliest the EPAU could see me. The doctor was quite optimistic that all could be ok but understands my need for a scan for reassurance.

Hope you are feeling ok after your hospital visit, very scary :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

OMG Lee!! This is taking twindom to the extreme! The ward I was in was the maternity ward and the side I was on was the one for ladies at the start of labour or being induced... I kept thinking I may... no WILL be here in a few months!! Even though one of the MW's swore she would go home ill if I came in on her list cos Pickle was such a pain! Hahhaaha... she was joking... I hope! I have been feeling really bloated too and am struggling to eat as I feel full so quickly... and then I am hungry so soon after. I pleased to know it is a common thing.

New I know this is small comfort, but I had brown, then stringy and then a full on red gush bleed at 7 wks and was convinced it was all over as that had happened to me before... I had a scan the next day and was amazed to see a baby with HB... I hope you have the same result. I know Lee had a bleed too x

Rap.. where is your piccy!

Had a MW appt today and she measure my fundal height and I am at 26cm, with Pickle being 25 w 2d.... so he is a big boy, but nothing to worry about. She also had a listen in and there he was thumping away merrily! I also got told that the birthing centre is a no no for me... *sigh no pools for me... delivery suite only! PAH!


----------



## LeeC

Thats good to hear NTAT, I called by your journal earlier, I hope everything is ok, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. I remember how scary first tri is, especially all the bleeding and spotting. Good luck hun x.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Pad, they gave me some peppermint capsules, but I couldn't help myself and had to bite one open didn't I.... I won't make that mistake again. We were left in that room for 2.5 hours so gave me an idea of how things would be on the big day, less the pain of course, infact do you know hubby and I were taking pictures and sending them to my sister lol, she said I wouldn't find it as funny on the day!!! I should post one up but it's pretty grim viewing!!!
The gp said that estrogen levels can cause this as well as everything getting a bit squished, but said there was still room as baby wasnt too big yet, she couldn't really advise much just to try the peppermint capsules for any heartburn and gas. I've been trying the Gaviscon but it's not helping tbh.

Still got the sinus issue and snoring like a pig now too apparently, ok that's my moan over.

I'm going to send you a pic of my pram on FB, there's a little something inside it ;)


----------



## padbrat

Mwahaha taking piccies of the ward! Hysterical! Though I suspect that your Sis could be right... won't be so funny for us in a few months time! hehhe

My sinuses are still peeing me off too!! Hubby has moved into the spare room as he can't stand my snoring and snuffling all night... coupled with my constant wriggling cos my hips hurt! Poor them.. boo hoo! NOT! LOL

I was doing OK on Gaviscon.. doesn't even touch the heart burn and acid anymore... hospital gave me these pills called... damn.. can't remember, but the work a treat and the GP can prescribe ... will see if I can find out the name.

Oooo send pram piccy now!!!!


----------



## LeeC

That would be great Pad, I've not eaten today, am so hungry but truly scared to eat at the minute, if you get the name I will call my gp and get her to prescribe :)
I was striking my labour pose on the bed, looked like a still from The Exorcist, imagine if gp had walked in!!!
Ok got caught up with some work but pic will be on its way soon x


----------



## dextersmum

Abi noah is absolute adorable

New I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes well at your scan tomorrow and that the bleeding is completely separate from the pregnancy :hugs:

Lee sorry to hear you have been to the hospital but sounds like you managed to have a bit of fun whilst there :winkwink: hope you find something to help ease the bloating and manage to eat

I have a question about the fragmin injections for the last week I have started to inject into my thighs but I have been getting much bigger bruising and hard lumps under my scan and then the next day or longer where I injected gets hot and itchy :wacko: has anybody else experienced this?? I have also got hard lumps where I injected into my stomach over a week ago??


----------



## LeeC

Abi, how did I miss those gorgeous Noah pics, he is a handsome little man :)

Dex: I am still injecting in my tummy, I have lots of hard lumps, it's quite common and they do eventually go. I heard it hurts more in the thigh so I'm still going with the tummy and just trying to avoid lumps and bruises. All good fun eh!!! On that note I need to do my injection now. Joy.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck with the scan tomorrow New!!

Dexter the lumps are normal. Nothing to worry about! I'm all bruised in my thighs now too as I don't inject in my bump any more. 

Lee I hope it gets better soon and you can start eating and go back home in no time :hugs:

:hi: everyone


----------



## melfy77

New: Sorry you're going through all this worry. Being PARL is already hard, nevermind having bleeding in the first tri:hugs: Let us know how the scan goes tomorrow!

Pad: The raclette was DELICIOUS!! And the dessert was just as good. Sliced apples with vanilla ice cream, topped with Maple syrup (in Quebec we produce the best one, off course!!) and cooking cream. Sooooo yummy!!!

Saw my OB today, and no antibiotics for me:happydance: It's asymptomatic and the only risk would be preterm labor, which isn't a concern for me! He's pretty sure the pink discharge came from uterus/cervix slowly getting ready! He didn't check to see if I'm dilated, but based on the U/S, not yet. And if baby isn't here by 41 weeks, they'll induce me, so quite happy:happydance: I did test positive for strep B, but I was expecting it, since Strep B seems to like me for some reason :haha:


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of you today at your scan New.

Sorry to hear you have both been in hosp lee and mrskg hope u are both feeling better now.

Anyone heard from debzie?


----------



## LeeC

I was only in for a few hours thankfully unlike poor MrsKG, although last I heard she was at home watching River City, a sickness in itself lol.

Bumpy how are you and little Alfie doing. I love seeing all the FB pics. Debz was on FB earlier I think, maybe she is busy with her move. I can't wait for the next announcement too, I think there will be a few together.

NTAT, hope its good news at your scan.

Baby is body popping this morning and think the bloating has eased so I'm going to eat today :)


----------



## LeeC

Bit of a strange question here: does anyone have a flat bump? I always thought bumps were round but mine is and has always been rather flat at the front. It's nothing I'm worried about, just wondering really if anyone else has this.


----------



## padbrat

hey Lee.. I have looked up that indigestion stuff and it is called ranitidine.... like I said they gave me it in hospital and it worked a treat! 

Pickle is partying too! Maybe they are synchronizing their groovy moves! 

Abi little Noah looks absolutely cute as a button!

OMG I missed that MrsK was in hospital... hope all is OK!

Mel... my mouth is literally watering... I am drooling like a St Bernard with a huge steak!!

Hey Bumpy how is Alfie doing!

New am hoping for good news for you!


----------



## mommaandbaby

having my 12 week checkup this morning praying that everything is going good and i hear the little heart beating away.


----------



## gbnf

Ntat good luck thinking of u xxx


----------



## padbrat

Momma good luck with your 12 wk check up!


----------



## daviess3

Hi girls just checkin in to say hello pad I have a St. Bernard!! An she drools over a digestive biscuit an you can imagine the strings for steak lol!! Hope your ok chick xx

Lee I suffered from heartburn, gaviscon didn't work for me but tesco indigestion relief did there fruity an chalky like refreshers but they help, I used to sleep with them next to me.
I remember that feeling like you can't breathe properly it would come an go depending where she was laying, I normally felt best laying on my left side or standing walking. X

Lexi is well an coming along she makes me laugh everyday, an I'm so lucky to have her. X

Hope everyone else is well, who's next?? X

An new ladies welcome an the best of luck in our lucky thread xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Well, to my immense relief Haribo is still going strong and measuring exactly 8+4.
My first time for a successful tummy scan too :happydance:

I am over the moon as you can imagine. The EPAU lady was talking to me afterwards and I was watching her lips move but didn't take anything in. Think I was in shock :haha:

Due date has moved to 31st August but I reckon it'll change again by 12 weeks.

Thank you all for your support and words of encouragement - very much appreciated!

Oh and here is a very grainy Haribo 


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/21AA5FF6-A0A4-47E7-A9FC-FAC2744D0CDC-250-00000016A373B2A1.jpg


----------



## melfy77

New: So happy for you and your little bean:happydance: You must be (and should be) over the moon!!! Seeing a strong heartbeat at 8 weeks is a really good sign:thumbup: Keep growing little one!!!


----------



## emz1987

So Pleased for you New, Just get plenty of rest now.

Lee- Hope your feeling better

Momma- Hope your scan went well today.

Pad- Hows the shopping going? 


Can't believe how well everything is going, Keep thinking something has got to go wrong soon. :cloud9:


----------



## LeeC

NTAT, delighted for you huni. I too think hb at 8 weeks is a great sign, I am cheering this little haribo on..... grow, grow, grow.

Hi Davies, glad to hear you and Lexi are well. I love St Bernard's, I'd love to see your big dog next to my tiny Yorkies lol.

Emz, I'm not too bad today. Am eating in super small portions, had a slice of toast today and a caramel shortcake slice. Hardly healthy but seems to be helping.
How are you?

Pad thanks for that I'm going to call my GP now as need more Clexane so will ask for that rat stuff too x.


----------



## emz1987

Lee- Glad your feeling better. Its ahrd to have a healthy diet when pregnant sometimes. As long as your feeling better and your little rainbow is getting some food thats the main thing.

Im good thanks, Just realised Ive been taking Dispersable asprin as a normal tablet as I didn't realise I baught the Dispersible ones. Not sure if this makes any difference though. Think Im still in shock we are having a little girl. Never thought Id get this far. 

Finally had an appointment through for my consultant but she will not see me untill im 24 weeks.


----------



## fitzy79

Brilliant news New..so happy that Haribo is doing well! Did they give any indication as to where bleed was coming from?? 

Didn't know MrsK was in hospital...must go and check up on her! 

Hi to everyone else...thankfully my HB has not been too bad at all and only had it at sporadic times...sounds horrific!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Thanks everyone, no Fitsy - they had a good look and couldn't see where it is coming from which is annoying. EPAU lady said something about it possibly being cervical cells being irritated :shrug:
Just glad Haribo is hanging on in there - grow little one!


----------



## padbrat

New they never found out why I bled either... regardless a good strong HB is a good sign for Haribo! Wahooo!

Davis! OMG you have a St Bernard! That is one heck of a canine! Please put a picture up!! Please!! So pleased Lexi is being a poppet! 

Emz... my spare bedroom looks like baby Christmas has exploded all over it! And we still have more to get! It is crazy! Have you started shopping yet?

hey Fitzy... less than 1 month to go now!

Hey Lee! Good news you are eating again... I hope this stuff works for you too! If it works for me it must work for you cos that is the way it is with twinnies lol


----------



## melfy77

New; Just thought about it; are you on progesterone? because it can cause pink or brown spotting quite often.


----------



## NewToAllThis

melfy77 said:


> New; Just thought about it; are you on progesterone? because it can cause pink or brown spotting quite often.

Yes, I am on progesterone. 400mg twice a day.
The EPAU lady asked what meds I was on but didn't mention that the progesterone could be to blame :shrug:

I am promising myself that I will stop worrying about it now and try and enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## melfy77

Yeah they don't mention it (but they really should, for obvious reasons!!). it can irritate your cervix, which is already super sensitive because of pregnancy, and you get spotting/bleeding. I've had it 2 or 3 times (5, 8 and 11 weeks, so totally random) and was always worried, even though I knew it was most likely from the progesterone


----------



## fitzy79

That's why I always used progesterone in back passage (sorry TMI!) and think it was def less messy and no spotting ( from progesterone anyhoo!!;)


----------



## bumpyplease

Fab news NTAT so happy for you!

Pad Alfie was on ranitidine for a while too for his silent reflux!!! We are doing great girls, thanks for asking! He's doing new things every day and growing up fast!!!


----------



## mommaandbaby

12 week checkup went good baby is doing great:):) but i had to have a ECG done due to having alot of heart palpitations:( anyone ever have this?


----------



## NewToAllThis

fitzy79 said:


> That's why I always used progesterone in back passage (sorry TMI!) and think it was def less messy and no spotting ( from progesterone anyhoo!!;)

I am kind of alternating due to having constipation issues (tmi) :blush:

Will definitely stick to back passage from now on if I can!


----------



## gbnf

Hi girls 

Anyone have low back pain early on in there pregnancy no pains just feels like my bum cheeks have been hit by s bus 
I've got no bleeding as yet I'm so worried xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

NTAT - Glad your scan went well, beautiful :flower:

Mommaandbaby - Pleased your 12 week appointment went well also :thumbup:

Gbnf - I had bum and leg pain in early pregnancy, it comes and goes for me.


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf - yes had lots of leg and back aches and pains. Have felt like I've overdone it at the gym some mornings when I get up. Keeping everything crossed for you and little bean, pal is truly awful at times eh. :hugs:


----------



## gbnf

It goes away when I'm walking but I'm laid on my side at the min and my left bum cheek is aching like mad like a dead arm feels like mike Tyson has been soaring on my butt cheek. No stomach cramps just this awful ache only been getting it on a night this is the 2 nd night of it now it goes away when I stand up and walk. I can't keep walking round front room in circle bf already thinks I've lost the plot if I start walking in circles he will Definately say I've gone round the bend lol

Ps he said my face is as round as the Stafford bill terrier dog his mam has guess my moon face is kicking in off the steroids he so knows how to cheer me up not lol xxxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations NTAT and mommaandbaby on a great scans xx

Sorry momma, can say I have experienced it before, I just get a shortness of breath from just walking


----------



## hopeful23456

Momma- I had them for a few weeks, scared me but didn't get them checked and was fine. Would wake up feeling them in middle of night.

Happy for you ntat!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Holly &#8211; Congrats on 30 weeks! :happydance:

Pad &#8211; happy eggplant! Hahaha, I bet you will actually be jogging like the svelte goddess you are! :winkwink: Enjoy your days off, but boo on Commie MW! My mat leave will be really easy to figure out &#8211; when my water breaks! :haha: :wacko: Oh on the Poo Q - My Dr says stool softeners are totally fine to take (just not stimulant lax&#8217;s). Sorry you can&#8217;t do the pools but you are going to need hospital care after that PE scare, kid. You need to be healthy, too. :hugs: 

Madrid &#8211; aw, bet your kids had such a blast. :cold: Wow, on crocheting & selling it online. :thumbup: Do you have a link for us to take a lil peeky-peek? How was the appt?

Beaut &#8211; no gender ball? :haha: That&#8217;s OK, then you&#8217;ll have a very nice surprise waiting for you the day of delivery. :cloud9: So glad you are enjoying the snow :smug:

Gbnf &#8211; good news &#8211; grow lil gbnf, grow!!!

Rap &#8211; Cloverfield is one of my all-time favs! LOL that 1st baby hated it like that :haha: (in its defense, it was freakin scary & I don't scare easy!) Aw, glad you are enjoying the kicking & getting addicted to it. It&#8217;s a wonderful thing to get addicted to. :winkwink:

Melfy &#8211; Oh my, I hope that UTI clears up & the Strep B! Glad its asymptomatic though. Not long&#8230; :flower: (where's Debz?)

Abi &#8211; awwww, Noah&#8217;s so cute! Gosh 5wks already?! :cloud9:

Lee &#8211; Oh my, I hope you feel better soon, chic. :flower: My Dr actually told me to drink coffee if my bowels aren&#8217;t moving & other means don&#8217;t work (stool softener, fiber, walking). Hope you get relief soon. I am also allowed ot take Zantac 150 (aka ranitidine) I would like to see exorcist piccie! :haha:

Mrskg &#8211; did I miss something, are you OK? 

NTAT - :yipee: So happy for you & lil Haribo! So wonderful to hear good news like this! :happydance: (I thought the same thing as Maelfy - progesterone suppositories/gel inserts can totally cause bleeding & espec if on blood thinners)

Momma &#8211; good news! Sorry about the palps, I get them all the time but not due to pregs. just due to mitro valve prolapse, so sorry can&#8217;t help you on that. Hope its nothing to worry about though. :flower:

EMZ - I'd still be in shock too - its really hard to believe all of this right? I still don't believe it either!

Big luvs & :hugs: to everyone else! Going to have to update on me later as I have a reiki class right now&#8230; :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

AFM &#8211; Well, surprise, surprise I got another scan at 10 wks today! :haha: You won't see me complaining! :winkwink: SO, looks like Lil Flo is still hangin w/the best of them! :happydance::happydance::happydance: And gummy bear is now actually humanoid?! :shock: :haha: WOW how did things change that much in just 1-2 weeks??? It had lil arms, legs, face/nose & even a butt, too! :cloud9: It even waved :hi: to us :cry::cry::cry:. Like it was saying, &#8220;yes mom I&#8217;m still here, now don&#8217;t you worry I&#8217;m doing just fine&#8221;. :cloud9: And it was break-dancing for us, too! :dance: :haha: It was so cute.:sad2: (& it&#8217;s only the size of a prune???!!!). It is actually measuring ahead at 10+4, too. :thumbup: I can&#8217;t believe it. I&#8217;m defo not in the safe zone yet, but I&#8217;m just so happy I got this far!!! 

I have a journal now too so I can put my pics/story somewhere to remember. Stalkers always welcome.:thumbup: Hope I don't jinx myself :nope:. Lil Flo &#8211; 10 wks:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely scan lilsluz :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Zebra - and happy 7 wks! :happydance: We both have Wed. anniversaries, so that'll be easy to remember :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Thanks Zebra - and happy 7 wks! :happydance: We both have Wed. anniversaries, so that'll be easy to remember :thumbup:

You're welcome. Thank you :happydance: Sure will :thumbup: might get moved around tomorrow, have another scan. So nervous, can't sleep :wacko:


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news LilSluz........fantastic xx


----------



## Hollybush75

gbnf: I'm wondering if your pain may be sciatica? I had it a few years ago and wow my butt cheek would be so painful, kind of like I had pulled a muscle. I treated it by seeing a chiropractor as all my GP gave me was strong painkillers and advice to keep moving. I was a bit concerned the sciatica would return in pregnancy but thankfully it hasn't :)

LilSluz: what a lovely scan pic, congratulations. I had weekly scans up to 16 weeks and it would amaze me how much they grow week by week :)

NTAT: excellent news for you :)

Nothing much to update from me, baby seems well, bump is growing fast and I'm buying so many things. I'm picking up the bouncer tonight from Asda. I've been fancying this one on another site where it was reduced from £50 to £40. I was browsing Asda online in my break yesterday and they had the same bouncer for £33. Bargain! I'm on the countdown with work now. I finish 4 weeks tomorrow! I have to start training my replacement next week then during my last week I should have handed over fully. As I'm not going back to work after maternity leave I think my last day is going to be emotional!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Loving all the great news on here!! :yipee:!!


----------



## MissMaternal

This thread seems full of good luck at the moment! I'm loving it! Lovely scan pic Lils, i'm still waiting for my scan letter grrr! x


----------



## gbnf

Lil what a lovely scan why do I cry every time I see one I'm hopeless lol. Bum cheek is much better today no pain at all bit worried that I didn't feel sick this morning I know it can come and go, 3 more sleeps till scan it is so dragging I just need to know either way don't think it will be good news as I know my dates are right also had a bfp 6 days before period so don't think it's late ovulation. I guess Monday will reveal all xxx


----------



## padbrat

Aw lil so chuffed for you! What a perfect scan piccie too! Wait til your 12 wk scan you Will be amazed! 

Good luck to those with scans coming up!

I had sciatica too in early pregnancy... Hurts like heck!


----------



## BeautifulD

Lil gorgeous scan pic! you just can't beat the feeling can you!? xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lil, lovely pic and so clear! Mine was just a fuzzy blob :)


----------



## Abi 2012

congrats on all the great news ladies! so lovely to hear more of you are getting to see those tiny babies of yours, wont be long and your gonna be ready to join us MARL ladies! :D


----------



## melfy77

Lil: Amazing scan picture:happydance:

TMI question: I'm experiencing increased discharge, let's say nothing I've seen before. Clear and very watery. It's not amniotic fluid, but gotta say it's kinda gross:haha: I'm guessing it's hormonal and normal at this stage of pregnancy?


----------



## LilSluz

Thank you ladies, I'm as you UK ladies would say "chuffed to bits"! Don't know where I'd be without you all - the encouragement & advice & even hearing horror stories of major bleeding other things that turned out just fine. It just really helps so much, so thank you all for that! :hugs::kiss::friends:

Pad - I really hope I'm amazed & things are OK! I still worry of course :blush:. My anxiety pre-scan starts going thru the roof & I have to use lavendar oil & do reiki to keep myself calm. I'm scared about the DS test at 12wks, tbh. Don't know why that one in particular, but thats' what I've been scared of since about 6 wks (vs mc'ing). :shrug:

NTAT - aw, you are still a bit early hun. It will get clearer & start looking like a baby soon! Blob is totally fine as long as there's a lil flicker in the middle of it! :winkwink: I've just been taking pics of the scan pics as they won't let us film the u/s or take live pics...

Zebra - stalking for updates! GL today hun :flower: Let's keep up all the good news!

gbnf - you too, I am sending you major :baby::dust: & GL for your scan! Keeping everything crossed for you - even my legs (which I would not ever agree to pre-BFP) :winkwink::haha:. Hopefully that gave a lil tiny giggle to break that worry? Not long hun, hang in there...

MissM - scan letter, does that mean you are waiting for your date? Have you had one yet or will this be your first?

Beaut - It is the bestestest feeling ever! :cloud9: But, at the same time I'm still not sure I actually believe all of this? I mean I go to the Dr, they put gunk on my tummy & a wand & I see what's "on TV", but I don't really believe it? It's just so surreal, I'm not sure when I will start believing it all??? :shrug:

Holly - wow, every week? :haha:! That's gotta be the coolest! Yeah 8wks looked like an alien/frog, 9 wks looked like a gummy bear (partly due to OB's crappier scanner) & 10 wks - lo & behold, this thing may actually be human! :)

Sorry can't help you Melfy as this is my 1st, but no such thing as TMI! And hoping its a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

I would love, love, love to be able to join MARL & pray I can someday Abi! :thumbup:


----------



## NewToAllThis

LilSluz said:


> I would love, love, love to be able to join MARL & pray I can someday Abi! :thumbup:

Me too, me too :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on such a lovely scan lils!! I'm sorry but I can't post a link as the items I had listed on eBay have ended already & my Etsy shop has only 2 items at the moment & I need to upload more stuff there. When its ready I'll send you the link so you can have a peak. I make cardigans, hats, booties and blankets/throws.

The appt went well. I'll be induced on the 25th of February if the baby hasn't arrived by that date as the doc doesn't want her to be bigger than my children.


----------



## dextersmum

lil what a great clear scan its fab :happydance:

gbnf I have had the back pain and sore butt cheek a couple of times over the last 19 weeks and I mentioned it to my midwife and she said it might be pelvic girdle pain and she has referred me to pyshio to get it check out. I don't have it all the time but when I do it is really uncomfortable to sit down eases when I walk but then can't do that too long as look like I have pulled a muscle so find it easier to lie down. She has told me not to hoover or mop which my husband is obviously loving doing. The other day when I felt fine I did a bit of mopping and afterwards I could feel a pull in my lower back it didnt get as bad as before but I can see how it could. you should mention it to your midwife or consultant when you have an apppointment

Lee when you inject the fragmin does the needle site ever get hot and itchy afterwards or even the day after? I have gone back to doing my stomach. The thighs are a little sore but it isn't as bad if you sit down to do it


----------



## Madrid98

It doesn't get itchy in my case dexter! It feels sore; that's all!


----------



## padbrat

Lils.. I still get pre scan anxiety as you well know! Hahaa.. plus am still kinda in wonder over everything myself... does seem surreal... I have no idea when you start believing confidently... I am yet to discover myself lol. 

I also felt my 12 wk scan was the most worrying... but I have to say it was the most amazing one of all in many ways. The baby really looks like a baby and the detail was just incredible... so in a lot of ways it is something to look forward to (although you may not believe me until you have had it lol).

Ooo Mel.. I have no idea... maybe the MARLS could answer that one?

Abi your boys look adorable!

Dexters I have found injecting fragmin in my thigh really painful and I get a lump after that is really sore... plus the bruising was bad for me. So I am sticking to tummy for now.

OMG Madrid... you have a date! 25th Feb... so how far would you be then?

Stalking for scan updates......


----------



## Madrid98

Mel I've never experience that with my children pregnancies. Have you tried to call your midwife & ask her what it may be??

I'll be 41 weeks Pad. That's when both my children were born so she's taking the same week as reference to try to start naturally. 

I've been having more contractions than normal today & quite uncomfortable ones too. Body is definitely getting ready for action!!!!


----------



## padbrat

OMG Madrid... do you think you are going into labour now???


----------



## Madrid98

No, I don't think so!! It's just because my body has been through this before that its starting early with pains and stronger BH. I hope she stays in for a little while longer!


----------



## Raptasaur

Just a quick one to say gorgeous scan Lils. Over the moon for you xxxx

Cream-crackered - bath and bed for me.


----------



## MissMaternal

LilSluz said:


> MissM - scan letter, does that mean you are waiting for your date? Have you had one yet or will this be your first?

 Sorry lil, yeah here in the uk, after we've had our first appt with a midwife at 8 weeks, she sends off a form to the hospital who then contact us by letter with a date for our scan! I reckon I should get my date through soon though! Nope I've not had a scan yet... I keep worrying that there's by going to be a heartbeat...
I am also terrified of the 12 week DS testing... We chose not to have it with our daughter, so I didn't have to worry about it... But this time we have decided to do it and I'm sooo nervous! 


I've had a pathetic good old cry today ladies! It's a year today since my daughters due date ( not that she came on time!) and I've been so emotional about it! Make the most of your newborns, they don't stay like that for long :cry:... I'm pathetic :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

you aren't pathetic at all!!! That shows how much you love your little one!!


----------



## padbrat

Awww MissM bless ya... to be fair your baby girl is gorgeous so why not have a few tears of pride! Hope that scan letter comes through soon!


----------



## Zebra2023

I am measuring right on target at 7 weeks 1 day, baby is looking good, we got to hear the heartbeat so clear this time, amazing! Babies heartbeat is beating away at 180bpm :happydance: Scan photo attached :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 2.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies...........so I thought I was handling this pregnancy thing pretty well, not hormonal or anything, last night at tea I was eating hot chips. Now hot chips has been my thing from the start, even when I was sick every day, I could hold in hot chips.

I found the perfect chip, nestled in between all the others, saved it to last, couldnt wait to eat it and hubby comes passed and takes it off my plate and eats it before I could stop him.

I burst into tears.....:blush: and he just stood there shocked.

I couldnt believe my emotions :haha: over a chip!!!! 

We did have a good laugh about it later though......maybe I am more hormonal than I thought :wacko:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats zebra!!!

Lol Taurus!!!


----------



## MightyMom

melfy77 said:


> Lil: Amazing scan picture:happydance:
> 
> TMI question: I'm experiencing increased discharge, let's say nothing I've seen before. Clear and very watery. It's not amniotic fluid, but gotta say it's kinda gross:haha: I'm guessing it's hormonal and normal at this stage of pregnancy?

Yep, very normal! Your body ramps up for labour and part of it is a very strange (and copious amount!) of clear discharge. A lot of women mistake it for their water breaking or wetting themselves. You'll see it until birth. :)


----------



## Hope39

Hello to all the Parls, great to see you all doing so well

Hope you dont mind me dropping by but i need to ask Padbrat a question pls.....

Pad - what happened with your thyroid, did it go from underactive to overactive. 

Docs thought mine had stabilised so told me not to get it checked for 3 months so i have had my 3 month check this week and TSH is now 0.05 and overactive. T4 26.8 and T6.1

How does this affect pregancy when it goes the other way, i dont actually know if i am pregant, start to text next week, i just feel a bit deflated again 

xxx


----------



## emz1987

Just had my results back From the downsyndrome screening and it shows a low risk so really happy as I was worried that it might show high risk as everything seems to be going too well at the minute. Not use to all this good news.


How is everyone? 

Congrats to everyone who have had their scans :cloud9:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats emz!!!! Please don't think like that; nothing has to go wrong!! Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congrats emz, excellent news! :happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

Zebra - :yipee: that's wonderful scan & news!!! So happy for you! Let's keep up the good luck on this thread!!! :cloud9:

EMZ - Oh that's wonderful news!!! :happydance: (I am thinking the same way as you are...:blush:)

Pad - Ugh, if I can just get through these next 3 weeks... Hope you are doing well, chic - you back at work today right? Thats OK, TGIF!

Madrid - exciting things starting to happen! Its nice to have a date, now.

MrsM - hope you get that appt really soon then! I thought that RMC ladies were able to get extra ones w/o going private? (sorry, I'm learning all about the NHS system at BNB! What I've always wanted! :haha:). I'm glad I'm not the only one who's really nervous about it! I think if I didn't get it, though, I'd be nervous the entire pregnancy...way worse. 

Dexters - almost 20 wks, you going to find out the sex?


----------



## Hope39

MissMaternal said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> MissM - scan letter, does that mean you are waiting for your date? Have you had one yet or will this be your first?
> 
> Sorry lil, yeah here in the uk, after we've had our first appt with a midwife at 8 weeks, she sends off a form to the hospital who then contact us by letter with a date for our scan! I reckon I should get my date through soon though! Nope I've not had a scan yet... I keep worrying that there's by going to be a heartbeat...
> I am also terrified of the 12 week DS testing... We chose not to have it with our daughter, so I didn't have to worry about it... But this time we have decided to do it and I'm sooo nervous!
> 
> 
> I've had a pathetic good old cry today ladies! It's a year today since my daughters due date ( not that she came on time!) and I've been so emotional about it! Make the most of your newborns, they don't stay like that for long :cry:... I'm pathetic :haha:Click to expand...

Miss M- after 4mc you should be having scans at 6,8,10 & 12w! Ring the early pregnancy unit and ask for one, tell them you have had recurrent Miscarriage. 

Is your hospital Norfolk & Norwich? My mums in A&E right now!!

Xx


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Hope! Keep meaning to pop over to RMC & catch up but get sidetracked (& there's sooooo much to catch up on!). I hope you get your thyroid sorted & come & join us really soon, hun! :hugs:

Glad yo cleared that up too - I thought you ladies were entitled to more scans!


----------



## Hope39

Lils I can't wait to come back x


----------



## MissMaternal

Madrid98 said:


> you aren't pathetic at all!!! That shows how much you love your little one!!

Thanks Madrid :)


padbrat said:


> Awww MissM bless ya... to be fair your baby girl is gorgeous so why not have a few tears of pride! Hope that scan letter comes through soon!

Hehe thanks Pad! Scan letter came yesterday WOOHOO! it's on 11th Feb at 14:00 :)


Zebra2023 said:


> I am measuring right on target at 7 weeks 1 day, baby is looking good, we got to hear the heartbeat so clear this time, amazing! Babies heartbeat is beating away at 180bpm :happydance: Scan photo attached :cloud9:

That's brilliant news, yay!


LilSluz said:


> Zebra - :yipee: that's wonderful scan & news!!! So happy for you! Let's keep up the good luck on this thread!!! :cloud9:
> 
> EMZ - Oh that's wonderful news!!! :happydance: (I am thinking the same way as you are...:blush:)
> 
> Pad - Ugh, if I can just get through these next 3 weeks... Hope you are doing well, chic - you back at work today right? Thats OK, TGIF!
> 
> Madrid - exciting things starting to happen! Its nice to have a date, now.
> 
> MrsM - hope you get that appt really soon then! I thought that RMC ladies were able to get extra ones w/o going private? (sorry, I'm learning all about the NHS system at BNB! What I've always wanted! :haha:). I'm glad I'm not the only one who's really nervous about it! I think if I didn't get it, though, I'd be nervous the entire pregnancy...way worse.
> 
> Dexters - almost 20 wks, you going to find out the sex?

Yep got my letter, 12 week scan is on 11th Feb! Nope, I've NEVER been given extra early scans....i guess it all depends on where you live, i see some RMC ladies on here getting loads of scans but when i asked my midwife about it last time i was told they wouldn't give me any early scans. I think its maybe because 2 of my MCs have been second tri, and not all early losses? I don't know why really. However when i was pregnant with my daughter, i had a consultant appt after my 20 week scan and they said i would be getting a scan every 4 weeks after that. I had one at 24 weeks to check growth, and that was all fine so they then said i wouldn't need anymore scans! It's a bit of a letdown really! 


Hope39 said:


> MissMaternal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> MissM - scan letter, does that mean you are waiting for your date? Have you had one yet or will this be your first?
> 
> Sorry lil, yeah here in the uk, after we've had our first appt with a midwife at 8 weeks, she sends off a form to the hospital who then contact us by letter with a date for our scan! I reckon I should get my date through soon though! Nope I've not had a scan yet... I keep worrying that there's by going to be a heartbeat...
> I am also terrified of the 12 week DS testing... We chose not to have it with our daughter, so I didn't have to worry about it... But this time we have decided to do it and I'm sooo nervous!
> 
> 
> I've had a pathetic good old cry today ladies! It's a year today since my daughters due date ( not that she came on time!) and I've been so emotional about it! Make the most of your newborns, they don't stay like that for long :cry:... I'm pathetic :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Miss M- after 4mc you should be having scans at 6,8,10 & 12w! Ring the early pregnancy unit and ask for one, tell them you have had recurrent Miscarriage.
> 
> Is your hospital Norfolk & Norwich? My mums in A&E right now!!
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hope, see my above reply to Lil! Its ridiculous isn't it! I am 100% sure i would not get any extra scans with this one, as because i now have a daughter, my miscarriages are now not recurrent. I had 3 before her, which did make me a RMCer, but i have only (thankfully) had one SINCE her, so now i haven't had 3 in a row so i'm not entitled to anything in their eyes. Oh well!

Yes my hospital is the N&N, oh no your poor Mum! I hope she's ok!

Hope to see you back here soon Hope! xx


----------



## padbrat

MissM your scan day is the same day as mine! Wahooo! I am in at 8.30am and then have a lovely glucose test to look forward to (not)! 

Hope I saw your message on RMC thread so put more detail on there... but yes, all my previous losses were when I was underactive for thyroid, but this one i was very overactive with and stayed that way throughout 1st tri. It has only recently settled down. 

Hope you are important! Come back soon for good xxx

Taur... OMG bad Husband... I would have had a more violent response in my hormone charged state!! LOL

Yay Zebra! Good news!


----------



## MissMaternal

padbrat said:


> MissM your scan day is the same day as mine! Wahooo! I am in at 8.30am and then have a lovely glucose test to look forward to (not)!

Yayyy! I would rather have an early appointment like yours cos then you're not kept waiting around lol! Ahh yes the glucose test....make sure you take lots of magazines with you! x


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad can I ask why you're having the Glucose test? It's not been mentioned to me by my consultant or midwife. Are they supposed to do it as standard?

I've just been to collect the baby bouncer (snow/ice has now gone so it's safer for me to walk around on my own). I've opened the box (like a kid on Christmas Day) and took out the seat part just to look at it :haha:. I can't seem to get my head around the fact that, in 11 weeks at the VERY latest, there is going to be a baby in it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

I don't know how they choose who has it & who doesn't Holly. I didn't have it with my two previous long term pregnancies but this time they wanted to do it.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for the advice MsM.. I will take my kindle I think.. *sigh

Holly I am not sure if it is standard, but I am a high risk of GD (Yes... another thing I am high risk for!!!) as my Sister, Dad and my Dad's Mum (my Nan) are insulin dependant diabetics. Hence I have to have it.... 

So if you are 11 wks from EDD I am 16 wks away.... OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm 9 weeks from due date pad but I factored in going 2 weeks overdue as well ;)


----------



## padbrat

Aaahhhhh so 14 wks for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Just checking in! I had the glucose test done too because of PCOS, higher risk of GD. It's usually done around 28/29 weeks Holly so you've gone past that!! Woop woop! 

All good with me - had a reflexology session last Wed...seriously recommend that you all get a few sessions in the last couple of weeks. Soooo relaxing and baby loved it! I'm also doing it to try and help things happen naturally too and to this end I had acupuncture on Friday too! Not a sign of anything happening at the mo which is fine as I don't feel ready..I just don't want to go too far over!! 

I had a private scan on Thurs just for a bit of reassurance for me since I came off aspirin at end of 35 weeks. Everything looked great and Itsy was averaging on 54th percentile with an estimated weight of 6lb 9 oz as we approach 37 wks!! Was hard to get decent pic as things were so cramped and his/her head is well down but just at end s/he moved face into a pocket of fluid so I got a 3d image..not the best but amazing all the same! It's posted in my journal and will pop it up here at some stage but on my phone now so will have to wait til on lappy!! In other news am nesting furiously...the kitchen presses had to be reorganised immediately today...no such thing as putting it on "to do" list!!;) 

Sorry bout the "me" post. Lovely to read how well everyone is doing...I just live how nothing is ever taken for granted here because we all understand the heartbreak and trauma that is behind all of our journeys to this point...every single milestone deserves recognition and gets it here:) And yes I am a rather emotional, hormonal wreck at the mo!!;)


----------



## MissMaternal

Hollybush75 said:


> Pad can I ask why you're having the Glucose test? It's not been mentioned to me by my consultant or midwife. Are they supposed to do it as standard?
> 
> I've just been to collect the baby bouncer (snow/ice has now gone so it's safer for me to walk around on my own). I've opened the box (like a kid on Christmas Day) and took out the seat part just to look at it :haha:. I can't seem to get my head around the fact that, in 11 weeks at the VERY latest, there is going to be a baby in it!!!!!!!!!

The only reason I had a glucose test done with my daughter was because when the midwife tested my urine at my 25 (I think) week appt she found traces if glucose, I wouldn't have had to have it otherwise xx


----------



## emz1987

Hi everyone.

Fitzy- Souns like Itsy is going to be a good weight :) Not long left now x

PAD- 14 Weeks doesn't seem long at all. :wohoo:

Hollybush- Not long for you either. Bet your so excited.

I went shopping for an anniversary present for my husband yesterday as its our Anniversary tomorrow but ended up in the baby shops all day. We have planned everything we are buying now and baught our first item which was a pink bouncer that plays music, Its so cute. Going to hold off on buying anything else yet but just couldn't resist buying something. I wanted everything in the shop. Just all seems like a dream at the minute. 

Can imagine how excited all you ladies are that haven't got that long left.


----------



## emz1987

Forgot to ask, Whwn did everyone start to feel the baby move/kick?

Everyone keeps telling me I should be able to feel it by now but still nothing. 

Ive had my doppler out and I can hear ehr moving about and heartbeat is fine so Im not worried, Just want her to hurry up and kick me. I know ill regret saying that when shes keeping me up all night kicking.


----------



## padbrat

Fitzy sounds like the nesting is well and truly in progress and what a great weight Itsy is! Please put the piccy up here!

Emz I cannot believe I am now in double digits for my days left countdown... is absolutely surreal to me! I first felt Pickle around 18-19 wks. I believe your placenta position also influences feeling movement, so if yours is at the front it may be later for you. Mine is posterior so I felt him move quite a bit.

Although having said that his movements are feeling a lot more gentle the last few days... more turning then full on kicking.. is that normal?


----------



## Hollybush75

Thanks emz. If I'm honest I'm not excited yet. It still doesn't seem real! Maybe I will feel more excited when I finish work. I do feel a bit OMG at the fact I'm 31 weeks and there is only 9 weeks to due date! It's coming around fast!

Movement....I think that is all down to the individual. I started feeling the tiny tickles at just over 16 weeks. However my placenta is posterior so no cushioning. I'm sure it won't be long for you


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad, do you remember my same post about movements I did when I was around your stage now? I was concerned how movements had changed from whacks and kicks to squirms and wiggles. It's normal! I still get some whacks and kicks that seem to make my whole torso move but it is more squirms and just moving sensations now. Last night I had a sensation of a foot or hand being dragged across my insides. Such an odd sensation :haha:


----------



## emz1987

Thanks Pad and Holly. Not really sure where my placenta is. Hopefully it shouldn't be too long now. Ill be 18 weeks tomorrow, aslong as i can still hear her heartbeat and movements im not going to worry.

Think my bump has doubled over night. Baught a pair of jeans a size bigger lastweek and there was plenty of room in then, Tried them on today and couldn't even do them up.

Holly Im starting to think that maybe it doesn't feel real untill we hold our little rainbow babies. 9 and 14 weeks will fly by.


----------



## melfy77

EMZ: I started to feel my little girl at 16-17 weeks, but I have a posterior placenta.

Think I will make a quick trip to L&D today. I got up last night and had a major leak, same this morning. It's probably just discharge, but I really be on the safe side. I called and asked me about the smell, and how amniotic fluid has a very ''unique'' smell. Well I've never smell any, so I would I know:haha:


----------



## fitzy79

Emz, I first felt flutters at 17+5, remember it so well and that was with anterior placenta. The movement got more distinct by the week and by 19 weeks were very definite however, in saying that I was told that its nothing to be concerned about until 24 weeks! 

Itsy is bang on average according to sonographer and graphs but still looks as though s/he will be an 8-9lb'er. That's what I always expected though as OH is 6'3" and I'm 5'7" so figure we wouldn't be having a micro-dot!! 

Course those estimated weights are often a good bit out..think Fili's experience!!

Melfy, Lol at the amniotic fluid smell..it's not as if you can buy it in a bottle!!;) 

Pad, will get Itsy's piccie up later!


----------



## LeeC

Lots to catch up on today as usual, must read back through, for now a couple of bump pics. One of my fur babies was trying to muscle in on the pic too. He is so cute.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LeeC

Not sure what happened then but here is another.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## padbrat

Aww lovely bump pics Lee!! You are soooo glam chick! We have proper bumps now wahooo!!

Holly thank you for your post... It has reassured me. That is exactly how it feels to me... much more turning and wriggling than solid kicks and punches that I had been having. So I guess it is normal then! Have been listening to him on the doppler and he appears to have moved up and is sitting right under my belly button with a HB of 150-155 bpm.

Emz you are right ... I cannot believe I am now in double digits for a countdown... seems to have crept up on me!

I have finally decided on when I am going to start mat leave... SCARY! My last work day will be Thurs 28 Mar and I will take annual leave until the 22nd April and then my mat leave can kick in from there. The rest of my annual leave I will add to the end of my mat leave.... wow I made a decision... have been struggling with them lately lol.

Hubby is testing out the baby monitor... all good fun!!


----------



## gbnf

Hi girls 
Scan in the morning at 9 .15 I'm petrified but at least I will have an answer I suppose. I will be saying my prayers tonight xxxx


----------



## fitzy79

Havn't read back on today's posts but my laptop keeps kicking me off the site so I'll post Itsy's pic and then hopefully get a chance to catch up. This was taken on Thursday at 36+3. Sonographer couldn't get Itsy to play ball as head is quite far down in pelvis and as a result the pocket of fluid needed in front of baby's face in order for 3D piccies to be effective just wasn't happening. However, she managed to get Baby to move a bit at very end so got a very squashed and slightly distorted piccie. Looks boy-like to me but I think 90% of 3D piccies look like boys!!
 



Attached Files:







36+3.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 4









36 wks 2.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## fitzy79

Beautiful Bumpage Lee!

Good luck for scan tomorrow gbnf...everything crossed for you!!

Pad, it's lovely to have a date for maternity leave and :happydance: for double digit countdown...hitting that milestone only seems like yesterday for me and now I'm nearly at 21 days. Be warned, it just flies from here on in!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Wishing the best for you gbnf!!! I understand the limbo dread and just wanting an answer. I truly hope this is your sticky bean. :hugs:

Everyone else: I have been incredibly slack about posting but I hope everyone is doing wonderful!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Wishing you luck for tomorrow gbnf - really hope it's good news :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Great bump Lee!! Looking good!!

Gbfn good luck for your scan tomorrow!!! I truly hope it'll be good news for you!! :thumbup:

Fitzy those pics are great!! I don't know if it looks like boy or girl. I can't tell!!

Pad, as the baby gets bigger the movements change be amuse they start getting bigger & also have less room. 

Emz I started feeling movements with my first pregnancy quite late so don't worry! Just give it time!!

Melfy only 10 days until your due date. I have the feeling you're going to have the baby before though :winkwink:

Holly you still can't believe it? It's so unreal to get this far & to think in just a few weeks our babies will be here isn't it?


----------



## Mrskg

:wave: hiya ladies sorry been missing in action x just caught up on 20 pages so happy to see all the good news xx 

Lee I got ranitidine for hb a fortnight ago from consultant it's amazing not had it since supposed to be 150mg twice a day but I've only been taking one x

Afm was in hospital mon/tues with suspected pre term labour,pains stopped with pajn killers an they think I may have had an irritated cervix x anyway got a scare that she could actually come early so I've been nesting ever since getting there slowly but surely x as much as im getting things ready im still in a bit denial that I'll be having my rainbow very soon I just can't wait till she's safe In my arms x


----------



## MissMaternal

Great bump pics lee, you look amazing! 

Pad I agree with the other ladies about movement, I remember mine changing from punches and kicks to slower wriggly movements!

Gbnf good luck for your scan :flower:

Mrskg sorry to hear about your early labour scare! I'm glad little lady is hanging on in there for now though! 

Aww lovely scan pics fitzy, they're so clear! 

Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Look at that bumpage Lee!!!!

Gbnf good luck for today.

Mrskg take it easy sweetheart!

Pad yay for mat leave!!!!

Fitzy what an adorable bubba!!!


----------



## LeeC

Good luck today gbnf, hope all goes well.


----------



## Chilli

Hey LeeC - remember me? Looks like you're doing very well indeed?
I've just found out I'm pg again - totally unplanned (I don't like to use the term "unwanted") and awful timing as OH has just been made redundant, petrified as I'm sure you can all appreciate and looking for some support


----------



## LeeC

Chilli. I just seen your post in over 35 and left a quick mge. I was going to email you later today x.


----------



## Chilli

How are you feeling LeeC? I'm still so happy for you and it's lovely to see so many other names I recognise here, welldone evryone!


----------



## Raptasaur

When I take a few days out, it's always a monster post to catch up. Here goes......

Zebra so chuffed for you and your great scan. Seeing that hb is such a lovely experience. 

Taurus your chip story did make me laugh. I threw a plate of cheese and biscuits at my husband a few weeks ago after he said something which I took offence at. Hormones make us do the strangest things :wacko:.Your hubbie esaped lightly I think!!!

Emz great news about your test results. I think I started to relax after that point and actually start to enjoy being pg! Yay for buying baby bouncer too. I can't even remember what the first thing I bought for my DD was. Rubbish memory. You will probably feel the baby by 20 weeks. It's usually that late with your first as all your muscles etc are firm. 

Saying hi to Hope. I keep reading about all you girls and am cheering you all on. Can't wait to see you back here Hope xx

Miss Maternal hooray for scan date. You have been very patient and I can't believe your EPU has been so unhelpful in offering you any early scans. Surely your history is not wiped out by the birth of your daughter. The system can be such an arse sometimes. 

Pad look forward to hearing more about Pickle after your next scan. I vaguely remember having the GTT with my DD. Not sure why as no history of diabetes in my family and I never had anything come up on the dipsticks. Perhaps some hospitals just do everyone? I remember having to wait around with a very full bladder. Hope it all goes well x I remember the baby movements becoming more like turning and dragging towards the end of the second tri. Pickle's just getting too big to take a run up!! Yay for maternity leave date. So exciting. I was in Gloucester at the weekend and thought of you. 

Holly it may be sooner than that! They are so funny in those things. My brother lent us their Jumperoo and Lyra used to go absolutely bonkers in it. You are in single week figures now....

Fitzy glad you're enjoying all your therapies and had a great scan. The 3d pic is just adorable. Such a gorgeous little face!! I can't believe how much it shows you what your baby looks like. You are tempting me to book a private scan now.....

Melfy good luck today. You are so close now, it's so exciting. 

Lee gorgeous bump and I love your top. You're looking great. 

Gbnf got everything crossed for you, hope your scan has gone well :hugs:.

MrsKG enjoy your nesting. Sorry to hear you ended up in hospital but it is always worth getting things checked out. Not long for you now either way. I am getting so excited for the next batch of rainbow babies to arrive. 

Welcome Chilli. Sorry to hear about your OH. That happened to my hubbie in July 2011 and it was quite a stress until he found a new position. I hope he finds something soon. 

Hi to Scarolina, NTAT, Madrid, Cgav, Lils, Dexters, Debzie, Wookie and anyone I've missed.

AFM, getting off my bum to sort some things out around the house. We are going to have our living room done (taking out a rubbish gas fire and stupid wallhung lights) and redo our family bathroom. It's tiny and we are looking to knock through into the airing cupboard next door to make it bigger. Should make bathtime with two a bit easier if it's a bit bigger. I guess that's the nesting bug kicking in. 

I've been getting horrible shooting nerve pain down the front of my left thigh, and I've started getting it in bed too now which is a real pain. Has anyone else had this? Does it sound like sciatica? I have a midwife appt next week so will ask her then but you ladies usually have experience of most things.


----------



## gbnf

So exciting. I was in Gloucester at the weekend and thought of you. 

Holly it may be sooner than that! They are so funny in those things. My brother lent us their Jumperoo and Lyra used to go absolutely bonkers in it. You are in single week figures now....

Fitzy glad you're enjoying all your therapies and had a great scan. The 3d pic is just adorable. Such a gorgeous little face!! I can't believe how much it shows you what your baby looks like. You are tempting me to book a private scan now.....

Melfy good luck today. You are so close now, it's so exciting. 

Lee gorgeous bump and I love your top. You're looking great. 

Gbnf got everything crossed for you, hope your scan has gone well :hugs:.

MrsKG enjoy your nesting. Sorry to hear you ended up in hospital but it is always worth getting things checked out. Not long for you now either way. I am getting so excited for the next batch of rainbow babies to arrive. 

Welcome Chilli. Sorry to hear about your OH. That happened to my hubbie in July 2011 and it was quite a stress until he found a new position. I hope he finds something soon. 

Hi to Scarolina, NTAT, Madrid, Cgav, Lils, Dexters, Debzie, Wookie and anyone I've missed.

AFM, getting off my bum to sort some things out around the house. We are going to have our living room done (taking out a rubbish gas fire and stupid wallhung lights) and redo our family bathroom. It's tiny and we are looking to knock through into the airing cupboard next door to make it bigger. Should make bathtime with two a bit easier if it's a bit bigger. I guess that's the nesting bug kicking in. 

I've been getting horrible shooting nerve pain down the front of my left thigh, and I've started getting it in bed too now which is a real pain. Has anyone else had this? Does it sound like sciatica? I have a midwife appt next week so will ask her then but you ladies usually have experience of most things.[/QUOTE]

hi Girls

firstly thanks for all the well wishes, well had scan this am its inconclusive seen something inside sac but sonographer was not sure what is was so rescan at a different hospital on thursday, im going out of my mind i just want to know even though i feel seep inside this is another miscarriage 

xxx


----------



## gbnf

hi girls
thanks for all the well wishes ive been scanned and seen something inside sac but sonographer said she didnt know what it was, she wrote on report no yolk sac seen but mr s seen one last monday, im being rescanned on thursday im going out of my mind but deep down i just know this is another miscarriage im heartbroken.

xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

So so sorry gb about the scan. I know how you feel and the pain is indescribable but you know we're all here to support you no matter what happens from now to Thursday. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Hi rap!! I love decorating so I'm jealous of your weeks to come changing your sitting room. I always have some sort of project going on. 

I've been making so much stuff lately that I don't know if this can be considered nesting. Yesterday I made two hats, one for ds & another for baby, but in the past week it's been hats booties, nappy bag, and whatever pattern I fancy. :wacko:


----------



## fitzy79

Gbnf, am sorry the scan produced inconclusive results and as Madrid said, we all know what it feels like and are here to "virtual listen" whenever you need an ear x


----------



## dextersmum

lots to catch up on as usual and have only had time to read back 3 pages lol.

Lee great bump pic you look fab.

Pad I have to have the glucose test too due to my bmi I had it with my last pregnancy and it wasn't too bad just take reading material and something to eat for afterwards as you will be starving.

Fitzy it sounds like you are getting lots of alternative therapies to help baby's arrival and hopefully they are relaxing you too.

Holly what bouncer did you get? was it you that said you got it from the Asda baby event?

Madrid not too long now for you until baby is here.

AFM I am 20 weeks today and have my scan on thursday where I hope to find out the sex and see the baby on the screen to


----------



## Hollybush75

dextersmum, it's this one https://direct.asda.com/Bright-Star...Bouncer---Sandstone/002687050,default,pd.html but sadly it looks like it is out of stock :(


----------



## Zebra2023

Gbnf - sorry to hear the scan was inconclusive, I am thinking about you through this difficult time, I hope your next scan shows that everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

GB like the others have said we all understand how you are feeling chick and are here for a virtual chat/rant or whatever. I hope your next scan tells you conclusively what is going on x

Raps... pleased to hear you survived your trip to Gloucester hahhaaha... I try and avoid when I can lol.

Dexters others have said the same re: the glucose test... will def take your advice thanks! Happy 20 wks chick!

Wow Madrid... time is really flying and your baby will be here soon xxx

Fitzy I wish I could cope with reflexology... but I hate having my feet touched! LOL

Thanks ladies for the advice re: the change in movement... so reassuring that it is normal for the movements to change around now! Had a listen in on the doppler and his HB was still thumping away... so I am happy with that xx


----------



## dextersmum

holly I like that bouncer and we looked at it online but I went into the store to see if I could see it but it wasn't in and I resisted buying it just yet as want to wait until I am further along. 

gbnf I am keeping my fingers crossed that everything is ok at your scan on thursday.


----------



## Madrid98

Holly and dexter I love that bouncer!! I've never seen it before. I may keep an eye for when is back in stock. 

I agree with you Pad!! Reflexology isn't my thing at all. My feet are only mine! Lol

I know I'm getting closer ladies!! I'm looking forward to see her little face!! It's such a lovely moment. I perfectly remember how it was with my children. I don't thi m I'll ever forget the first time I saw them. :cloud9:


----------



## gbnf

Thanks everyone u really so amazing and I'm overwhelmed with the support. Has any else ever known a yolk sac to disappear? I have a tilted pelvis so maybe that was why she couldn't find it mr s had real problems and said it was in a funny position. I so want to go to sleep and wake up and it be Thursday it's been a long day already and I can't switch off xxxx


----------



## emz1987

gbnf Fingers crossed for you on thursday. 

Just noticed a few of you were looking at the bouncer in asda but its out of stock. I baught the exact same bouncer but in a pale pink on saturday in Mammas and papas. It was in the sale for £44.99. Don't think they have it online though.


----------



## Hollybush75

If I knew where baby's arse is I would smack it

I ended up being monitored in hospital this morning.

Yesterday baby was quiet but i still felt a few movements. Woke this morning and noticed no movement which is odd as she is a morning gal like her mother! I got to work, tried 2 bottles of cold water, poked and wiggled bump then tried some sweets....nothing...not even a twitch. *Started to get scared so called my community midwife who told me to go to ANC for monitoring straight away. *Monitor picked up heartbeat straight away (phew). *So after 10 minutes, still asleep. *Midwife said she would have to keep me in until baby woke up and showed movements. *5 minutes later baby woke up and started moving (double phew). *So all is well with baby and my nerves are now shredded somewhat but I'm so pleased she is okay. 

I had my 31 week check done afterwards seeing as I was up there. 

Fundus is 32 weeks * 
BP slightly elevated but that's normal for me (white coat syndrome) 
Nothing in wee * 
And, in my notes, baby is cephalic presentation longitudinal lie which according to Google means head down


----------



## melfy77

Hello ladies:flower:

Sorry for the update delay, didn't have internet access. So I went to L&D on sunday morning to check the ''increased vaginal discharge'', and, 12 hours later......little Zoe was born!!!:happydance:

Turns out my water did break but it was a small leak, hence why I wasn't sure. I was only 1cm dilated and 80% effaced, so they gave me oxytocin because contractions were not really starting and I was GBS+ so they didn't want to take any risk. Started at 1:44 pm on sunday. I was ok with pain, but by 9pm I was only 4cm and had really painful back pain along with the contractions. So I ended up getting an epidural at 10 or 10:30 pm. And I'm really happy I got one. It was painless to get it, I could still feel and move my legs, and made me appreciate every single minute of my labor and delivery. At 12:10 am, I was fully dilated and ready to push. At 12:48 am, our baby girl was in my arms. 6 lbs and 2 oz. Perfectly healthy baby. We are overjoyed!!!!!:cloud9:

gbnf: I'm really sorry about your scan. It's so hard to be in limbo. How far are you? Really hope your next scan brings you good news:hugs:

Pad: I also had to take the 2 hr test, it's really not that bad, but I felt weak after, just needed a good but light meal. 

I'll do my best to catch up with all those pages.
 



Attached Files:







530799_10151207527327050_459780385_n.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9









735079_10151207101007050_1953420662_n.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## fitzy79

Aww Melfy, little Zoe is gorgeous...CONGRATS!!!! Such an exciting time x 

Started losing my plug this morning...nice to see something happening to indicate that Itsy will be on the way soon although I know it could be 3-4 weeks yet!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats wonderful melfy77....she is just gorgeous xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats melfy she's lovely!!! Sounds like more babies on the way too yay! Has debzie updated recently? She's due now isn't she?


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Melfy, she is gorgeous :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hollybush75 said:


> If I knew where baby's arse is I would smack it
> 
> I ended up being monitored in hospital this morning.
> 
> Yesterday baby was quiet but i still felt a few movements. Woke this morning and noticed no movement which is odd as she is a morning gal like her mother! I got to work, tried 2 bottles of cold water, poked and wiggled bump then tried some sweets....nothing...not even a twitch. *Started to get scared so called my community midwife who told me to go to ANC for monitoring straight away. *Monitor picked up heartbeat straight away (phew). *So after 10 minutes, still asleep. *Midwife said she would have to keep me in until baby woke up and showed movements. *5 minutes later baby woke up and started moving (double phew). *So all is well with baby and my nerves are now shredded somewhat but I'm so pleased she is okay.
> 
> I had my 31 week check done afterwards seeing as I was up there.
> 
> Fundus is 32 weeks *
> BP slightly elevated but that's normal for me (white coat syndrome)
> Nothing in wee *
> And, in my notes, baby is cephalic presentation longitudinal lie which according to Google means head down

Glad to hear everything is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Madrid98

Huge congrats melfy!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How exciting fitzy!! I never had the show thing but I bet it makes you feel as if you're even closer!!!

So sorry about the scare holly. I had the same yesterday but I never went to hospital as she started moving after midday. 

37 weeks here!! I've been so moody lately. I couldn't sleep well last night so maybe it has something to do with that. 

Bump pic: (sorry about the size)
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/76BDA4CE-F994-4FF7-A17E-EEA8C815FEA9-21484-000010C865793403.jpg


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry about your scare holly, I'm relieved for you that everything is ok! 

Melfy congratulations!! Zoe is gorgeous!! 

Fitzy yay for your plug! Hope it's the start of things for you! 

Madrid I'm loving the bump! I can't remember if you know what you're having but that looks like a boy bump to me! 

Xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats an impressive bump Madrid98...

Glad everything is okay Holly xx


----------



## Madrid98

MissMat I'm having a girl; it looks like a boy if you see my profile but it's definitely a girl one from the front as it's very pointy. Thank you though :blush:

Thanks Taurus!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

gbnf said:


> hi girls
> thanks for all the well wishes ive been scanned and seen something inside sac but sonographer said she didnt know what it was, she wrote on report no yolk sac seen but mr s seen one last monday, im being rescanned on thursday im going out of my mind but deep down i just know this is another miscarriage im heartbroken.
> 
> xxxx

Sending you :hugs::hugs:. I'm hoping things look clearer for you on Thursday. These early scans are so stressful. Got fxed for you xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Madrid98 said:


> Hi rap!! I love decorating so I'm jealous of your weeks to come changing your sitting room. I always have some sort of project going on.
> 
> I've been making so much stuff lately that I don't know if this can be considered nesting. Yesterday I made two hats, one for ds & another for baby, but in the past week it's been hats booties, nappy bag, and whatever pattern I fancy. :wacko:

I love that you're so creative. We need to see photos!! I knit baby stuff but haven't started making anything for this one yet. I have about three half-finished baby projects gathering dust which were supposed to be presents for friends. Need to get those needles out again. I am lacking an inspiring new pattern so must go and mooch at the sewing shop for some inspiration. I'm going to run out of time to do the tiny newborn stuff if I don't get started soon. Show us your stuff Madrid!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Melfy what a beautiful girl and a beautiful name too. Sounds like a great labour and experience. I bet you can't take your eyes off her. Well done you, so delighted for you xx

Dexters hope Thursday goes well and you get a clear potty shot! Look forward to hearing your team news.

Holly what a naughty baby! Glad all is well with you and bubs.

Fitzy you up next?????!! Losing plug was the start for me, baby arrived four days later. 

Madrid hope you get a better sleep tonight. What a bump!! Love it. 

My baby is practising for the Olympic gymnastics team by the feel of it. It's quite distracting.....


----------



## fitzy79

Oh God..I'm not ready to be next!!! Don't think Baby is 4 days close..but I'm on his/her agenda at this stage!! Btw how much of a plug is there to lose?? This was a kidney bean size glob(brownish tinged) and then had some mucus on wiping over course of the day!


----------



## Madrid98

Rapta thanks! Let me show you a few bits then!

This is the last one I made. A hat:

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/DFB8256E-9972-450E-98A4-DE3BB8C93003-21484-0000106152610F85.jpg

A cardigan (which is the one I sell on eBay too but I took the pic before stitching the ribbons though):

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/61C02F69-EDD0-4134-9F30-A492CC4EECB3-2089-000001C8E2770E15.jpg

A nappy/changing bag:

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/A78AAEC7-329F-42CC-8F60-CC862C994B2D-18850-00000E725CAB3D7E.jpg

Cloth wipes:

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/4E15885E-F26A-458B-9E5B-2257EF0DF8FB-19024-00000E8DEE7BACFF.jpg

Bandana bibs:

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/2B2F6B57-F831-4A71-A092-3B0FFCC3EBCA-22329-000011113B808C4B.jpg

Booties (also for sale):

Spoiler
https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q605/madrid982/DF4B7067-7B7A-4498-BD64-9CD8B36ADC61-16571-00000CE689E5077C.jpg


----------



## dextersmum

Madrid you are very talented all the things you make are lovely. How do we find you on ebay??

I am feeling a little anxious again today and can't wait for tomorrow to be here so I can have my scan and find out if everything is ok with Jelly bean I really need to know if the baby is growing because the movements are still not in a pattern or always that strong or consistent every day feels like something different. I hope that is normal but I can't help comparing with Dexter's pregnancy although I can't remember when I first started feeling strong movements with him I just remember there was a regular pattern and timings but again I got to 28 weeks with Dexter and I can't remember when the pattern started.... so many things to compare and I can't help it just wish I had wrote everything down in Dexters pregnancy as I have been doing this time.


----------



## Madrid98

Dexter don't worry! There's no reason to have a permanent movement pattern. Mine changes daily. I know is nerve racking but it doesn't mean something is wrong which is the most important anyway. 
This link is for the cardigan (I hope it'll work)
"Handmade Babies Crochet Cardigan In Many Colours" https://r.ebay.com/4QWUuI


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies thought I would stop by. 

Melfy big congratulations Zoe s adorable.

Fitzy yeah for something happening.

Madrid you are so talented I love those. 

Hi to everyone else.

ATM seen in clinic on Monday and was examined to see how near I am. Found that I was 2 cm dilated, cervix still long but soft. Midwife gave e a sweep and since then I have been losing my mucus plug. Having cramps and niggles but not much. Will keep you all posted. X


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats melfy!!!!! she is beautiful


----------



## dextersmum

Melfry congratulations Zoe is beautiful.

Madrid great bump looking fab - I will look on your ebay page today too

Holly I am glad everything is ok with baby but you did the right thing going to get it checked out


----------



## gbnf

Congrats melody she is beautiful. I'm 7+2 tommorow scan at 11.45 but just know its not gonna be good news. Ive already prepared myself for m.management just need to know now xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

fitzy79 said:


> Oh God..I'm not ready to be next!!! Don't think Baby is 4 days close..but I'm on his/her agenda at this stage!! Btw how much of a plug is there to lose?? This was a kidney bean size glob(brownish tinged) and then had some mucus on wiping over course of the day!


With my daughter, I lost a 10p sized blob 8 days before she was born ( a few hours after my sweep) and another similar sized blob about 4 days before she was born. Also your plug can regenerate, so even when you think it's all gone more may appear :haha: xx


----------



## debzie

Fitzy I don't know hw much plug there is but I had a 10p glob both yesterday and today.


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Melfy, Zoe is very cute.


----------



## LeeC

Melfy. Congratulations, Zoe is beautiful, so happy for you xxx

Debzie and Fitzy, I'll be stalking for you both, and stalking MrsKG too.

I still haven't managed to read back, need more energy!!!

OMG just noticed I am down to double figures, only 99 and counting.


----------



## debzie

Yeah for double figures leec hope it starts flying by now. Mine did now is dragging. X


----------



## LeeC

Not long now Debz though. Your time will fly by (for me lol)... Can't wait to read your good news.


----------



## Madrid98

Thinking of you debzie!! it shouldn't be long now!!


----------



## LeeC

Madrid. Not long for you either, hope you're enjoying your maternity leave. Have you got your bag packed?


----------



## padbrat

Awww Mel she is wonderful.. so lovely to see her piccys too!

Deb and Fitzy.... ooooo plug shifting means something is going on right?... Will join Lee on the stalky stalky.... also MrsK.... what is happening with you?

Madrid love the booties!!! Am having a bump shoot at the end of Feb... may need to search you out for them!

Dexters Pickle have me a worry just last week as he didn't seem that active and wasn't sticking to his normal pattern... he soon returned to form and is back to being a night owl. Am sure it is the same for you.

Hey Raps... we are so close to eachother we should really arrange a meet up!

Lee... yup we are in double digits now twinnie! Whooppppiiiiiieeeeeee!!!!

Hey MissM how are you feeling?

GB I hope you are wrong.... please let us know how you get on x


----------



## Madrid98

LeeC said:


> Madrid. Not long for you either, hope you're enjoying your maternity leave. Have you got your bag packed?

:blush: no, it isn't ready yet :haha: I have most things and I've prepared one for the baby with the nappy bag I made but I'm still in the process of getting mine together. I should get the suitcase out and it'll be easier but ..........


----------



## Raptasaur

fitzy79 said:


> Oh God..I'm not ready to be next!!! Don't think Baby is 4 days close..but I'm on his/her agenda at this stage!! Btw how much of a plug is there to lose?? This was a kidney bean size glob(brownish tinged) and then had some mucus on wiping over course of the day!

That sounds like what I had. Nearly five years ago now though so memory is a bit hazy. I remember I got so excited and naively thought I would be having my baby that day - in hindsight my recommendation for a first labour would be don't get too excited and get as much sleep as you possibly can. You need your strength for birthing!


----------



## Madrid98

Anyone know at what time does gb have the scan? She said is today but I can't remember her telling an exact time. I'm waiting for her update!


----------



## Raptasaur

Madrid such lovely things! Thanks for sharing. 

Debzie how exciting. Sounds like you might be next up!

Lee yay for double figures. Second tri does seem to fly by. You and Pad will be in the third tri before we know it. 

Pad you're right we should. Perhaps when you finish work? We can whinge about being huge by then...

FXed for scan ladies today - Dexters and Gbnf. Hope all is well. 

22 weeks today. Getting closer....


----------



## padbrat

Good plan Raps! I think I am starting mat leave early April... though I do have a non work day every week so we could meet up on that day as well.

Would be lovely to meet up and have a whinge lol x


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just a quick update. Last night started having contractions each hour but they fizzled out by 6am managed to get Emily to school then went back to bed. I'm hoping this is the start, will keep you posted.


----------



## scarolinarn04

GB- Thinking about you this morning. :hugs:

Madrid- her scan was for 11:45.


----------



## fitzy79

Not under any illusion that labour is imminent...I'm quite chilled at the mo so hope it continues...reckon it'll be an entirely different story in a week or two. Incidentally am waiting in fetal assessment unit in hospital as had my check up and he just wants to check on baby's growth as I'm measuring small for dates having always been bang on up to this. I'd imagine its just way baby is lying and Bump is dropping but always good to get checked out!


----------



## emz1987

Im sure this baby loves the scan, Had some more spotting today so just on my way to gp for refferal and then to A and E. 

Parl never gets easier. thought I could start relaxing now but ythe dreaded spotting came back. Im sure shes fine but you ladies know what its like panicking.

Sorry for the selfish posts. Will catch up with you all when I get a chance


----------



## dextersmum

hello ladies well it is official we are team pink :pink: and are having a baby girl. The scan went well and everything is as it should be at this stage and jellybeans growth is good and fluid levels are correct etc etc so a huge sigh of relief for me. Saw baby moving around and trying to suck her thumb :cloud9:

I feel abit mixed after finding out the sex. On one hand I am really happy because it means my instincts were right and my mantra of "this is a different pregnancy" really fits but on the other it means I will now need to sort through Dexter's things and do something with them and also I kind of wanted Anthony to have a son that he sees grow up and I also wanted to bring up a boy and a girl that was always my dream so I guess I got that in a way I just don't have Dexter here with me.

I don't think it has helped me that my consultant (I actually got to see the right consultant today) has now told me that he strongly advises that I have an elective c-section due to the fact that my previous scar is higher than normal due to the thickness of my uterus during the last section because I hadn't gone into labour it hadn't thinned out. He said that due to my age and scar and timing of last pregnancy there is a 1 in 10 chance of problems with scar splitting etc if go for vbac. This freaked me out as last apt I was told I could consider VBAC (by another doctor and given leaflets to read about it) and I had decided that is what I wanted and now the decision is out of my hands. I don't mind having another section it is just the frustration of different DR's and consultants telling you different things at every appointment. And although I think this will probably be my last pregnancy I am not sure what having a c-section means for future pregnancies other than I will definitely have to have a section. He also mentioned sterilization??

I also got told today that I should be taking vitamin D due to my BMI and probably should already have been taking it???? why don't all the doctors and consultants work in the same way and do the same things??:wacko:

I am sure I will feel good once I buy my first pink thing for jellybean


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on joining team pink dexter!!! Why do you think this will be your last pregnancy? I did have c-section & a vbac with ds. The doctors were pushing for an elective c-section from the beginning though. There's a 3 years 3 months gap between the so the scar risk is always there but I don't know if increases with a smaller gap in time. 

Debzie it's definitely starting for you. I have a feeling it'll happen before Monday!!

Let us know how the check goes emz!!!


----------



## debzie

Dexters mum congrats on team pink. I too am going fr a vbac but it s 5 years since my last c section. My scar is slightly higher too but I have never been told I couldn't have a vbac perhaps it s a time thing like Madrid said. I was f mixed emotions as I knew my last loss was a baby boy chrs so so wanted a son. I know ths will be my last pregnancy I don't think I could go through all the heartache again. 

Fitzy hope all is well with you bu you know hw wrong growth scan can be and fundal height is open to error too. I have had weekly appointments and my fundal height measured different every time. Even in the same week lol. 

Nothing more to report from me. Monday more contractions back to waiting and bouncing on m ball.b


----------



## dextersmum

I am not sure if this will be my last pregnancy but I am 41 this year and they asked me to wait 6 months after having my last section before trying to get pregnant and that is the reason I am having to have a section this time as it will only be 18 months since my first section. I did laugh because the consultant said if you were 20 we could say consider a vbac but better not because of your age and where the scar is. Guess I will wait and see about other pregnancies but I know I will never have a natural birth. But husband said I am too posh to push lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations on team pink Dextersmum :flower:

Gbnf - hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

I had another scan today, we went private for this one instead of the NHS (NHS scans starting again from next week, weekly as planned) I have been put forward 1 day, so I am 8 weeks 2 days, EDD 10th September. All is well :happydance: Can see its cute little legs and its cute little arm behind/side of its head :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20130131_2123562.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0









20130131_2124362.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0003.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0011.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Madrid98

congrats Zebra!!!!!!!


----------



## gbnf

Hi girls 
I'm sadly leaving u all prematurely no growth on scan today pains have started this evening. I would just like to say a heartfelt thank you to all you special ladies for your support and sending best wishes to everyone. I'm not giving up and I will be back soon hopefully in the meantime take care xxxxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Im so so sorry gbnf.........I know there is nothing I can say to take your pain away as I know how your feeling xx

Really do hope to see you back on here soon xx sorry again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

gbnf said:


> Hi girls
> I'm sadly leaving u all prematurely no growth on scan today pains have started this evening. I would just like to say a heartfelt thank you to all you special ladies for your support and sending best wishes to everyone. I'm not giving up and I will be back soon hopefully in the meantime take care xxxxx

I'm so sorry gbnf :hugs:


----------



## mommaandbaby

so very sorry gbnf:hugs: hopefully you will be back very soon


----------



## hopeful23456

So sorry to hear that gbnf but u will be back. Please keep trying!

Zebra- love the pics, I forgot about when it looks like its holding a balloon,so cute

Congrats for team pink dexters! 

Lee- gorgeous bump pics!!!

Cheering everyone on!!!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Sending virtual hugs gbnf...am really sorry to read your update and know how difficult this is. It's so unfair. Wishing you Perseverance and hope...the things that will get you back to us here and bring a rainbow into your arms x


----------



## bumpyplease

So sorry gbnf massive hugs to you sweetie x


----------



## Madrid98

I'm really sorry to hear your news gb!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dextersmum

sorry to hear your sad news gbnf take care of yourself and hope to see you back here really soon x


----------



## BeautifulD

So so sorry gb :hugs: xx


----------



## BeautifulD

congrats on team pink Dextersmum :)


----------



## emz1987

So sorry Gbnf. Hopefully we will see you back on here soon.

Congrats on team pink Dextersmum.

Love the Bump pics Lee.

Spent most of lastnite over the hospital. Baby seems fine. Showing a lot of protein in my urine again so waiting for results as they think its a UTI but its the fourth time they have picked up protein and blood in urine but always seems to come back clear. Had to be monitored as it showed a high amount of ketones in urine but after drinking lots of lucozade and orange juice they finally let me home.

Took 2 days off work to relax now as I think I may have over done it in work this week. Have requested to have my hours spread evenly over my working week as they are giving me 2 hour shifts one day and 12 hours the next but was told by my manager if Im not fit for work then I need to weigh up my options. Can not wait untill I can take maternity leave.


----------



## melfy77

Gbnf: so so sorry:hugs: Don't give up! You deserve your rainbow baby and one you'll have one in your arms. My thoughts are with you.

Fitzy, Madrid: you never know when baby will decide to come. I was not expecting her to come before her due date (but sooooo happy she did:happydance:) and certainly didn't think I would find out that my ''increased vaginal discharge'' was leaking fluid. Gotta say it's a nice story to tell:blush:

debzie: almost there!!!! Any update?

Little Zoe is doing great. Milk has finally come, so she actually slept last night (and of course, when baby sleeps, mommy can sleep too:happydance:) I was having a hard time because I have an inverted nipple and she wasn't able to latch. But a nurse stopped by yesterday and told me aout a nipple shield. AMAZING!!!! It works!! We love her so much, she's a blessing:cloud9:


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry gbnf but please don't give up, you will get there but it's such a nightmare going through another mc - I was ready to jump in the canal after 4 mcs but it worked out in the end massive hugs to you. We will see you soon I'm sure, don't wait to get pregnant again - I never had a period between my daughter and mc 4 xx


----------



## hopeful23456

hi fili!

melfy - we used shields too, pain in the axx to get on and keep on but work great


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Hun xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

melfy77 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> Sorry for the update delay, didn't have internet access. So I went to L&D on sunday morning to check the ''increased vaginal discharge'', and, 12 hours later......little Zoe was born!!!:happydance:
> 
> Turns out my water did break but it was a small leak, hence why I wasn't sure. I was only 1cm dilated and 80% effaced, so they gave me oxytocin because contractions were not really starting and I was GBS+ so they didn't want to take any risk. Started at 1:44 pm on sunday. I was ok with pain, but by 9pm I was only 4cm and had really painful back pain along with the contractions. So I ended up getting an epidural at 10 or 10:30 pm. And I'm really happy I got one. It was painless to get it, I could still feel and move my legs, and made me appreciate every single minute of my labor and delivery. At 12:10 am, I was fully dilated and ready to push. At 12:48 am, our baby girl was in my arms. 6 lbs and 2 oz. Perfectly healthy baby. We are overjoyed!!!!!:cloud9:
> 
> gbnf: I'm really sorry about your scan. It's so hard to be in limbo. How far are you? Really hope your next scan brings you good news:hugs:
> 
> Pad: I also had to take the 2 hr test, it's really not that bad, but I felt weak after, just needed a good but light meal.
> 
> I'll do my best to catch up with all those pages.

Congrats Melfy!!! Zoe is gorgeaous! :cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry I have been CRAZY deep into tax season & birthday celebrations (40  ugh!) & can barely lurk these days, but will post here n there  

Lee  beautiful bump dahling! And its mommy too! :hugs: Yay for double-digits! 

Pad  whoa, now that you say only 14 weeks left  yikes!?!? Sounds scary & exciting all at once! :happydance: :yipee: double-digits! YAY for mat leave! So jell I suppose I will have to ask the u/s tech what position my placenta is on 12-wk scan - maybe too early or??? Thats Tuesday  yikes. :nope:

Fitzy  wow, great piccies! Does look boy-like & has some hair? Unless thats a shadow :haha:

Mrskg  yikes, nest away & sorry that was quite a scare. Must seem very surreal :hugs:

Rapt  hope the nerve pain gets better. I hate nerve pain  its awful. :hugs:
Madrid  beautiful bumpy, wow!!! :flower: Cute stuff  wow, you are so creative!

EMZ  :hugs: & update us when you can.

Dexters  Congrats on :pink:!!! Sorry you feel conflicted. Its gotta be so tough. :hugs: And as far as Drs, well dont get me started. They are all different & say/do diff things 7 it drives people NUTS worse than their health issue sometimes. :wacko::growlmad:

Zebra  Aw cute!!! :cloud9: You have a good scan piccie this time  its a lil gummy bear now - love it!

Gbnf  Im so sorry honey :cry:. Sending big :hugs:

AFM  12wk scan & testing next Tues. Last scan put me ahead 4 days but Im sticking to my old anniversaries until its consistent, I think. Back to work for me  been crazy-busy day & night  not good for Lil Flo so trying to slow it down & get rest tonight  and :sleep:

Big :hugs:


----------



## daviess3

Lee I love bump shots an the dog creeping in sooo cute just a quick hi who's next xx


----------



## Zebra2023

hopeful23456 said:


> So sorry to hear that gbnf but u will be back. Please keep trying!
> 
> Zebra- love the pics, I forgot about when it looks like its holding a balloon,so cute
> 
> Congrats for team pink dexters!
> 
> Lee- gorgeous bump pics!!!
> 
> Cheering everyone on!!!!!

:haha: I actually thought that when I was looking at the scan photos, super cute :flower:



LilSluz said:


> Sorry I have been CRAZY deep into tax season & birthday celebrations (40  ugh!) & can barely lurk these days, but will post here n there 
> 
> Lee  beautiful bump dahling! And its mommy too! :hugs: Yay for double-digits!
> 
> Pad  whoa, now that you say only 14 weeks left  yikes!?!? Sounds scary & exciting all at once! :happydance: :yipee: double-digits! YAY for mat leave! So jell I suppose I will have to ask the u/s tech what position my placenta is on 12-wk scan - maybe too early or??? Thats Tuesday  yikes. :nope:
> 
> Fitzy  wow, great piccies! Does look boy-like & has some hair? Unless thats a shadow :haha:
> 
> Mrskg  yikes, nest away & sorry that was quite a scare. Must seem very surreal :hugs:
> 
> Rapt  hope the nerve pain gets better. I hate nerve pain  its awful. :hugs:
> Madrid  beautiful bumpy, wow!!! :flower: Cute stuff  wow, you are so creative!
> 
> EMZ  :hugs: & update us when you can.
> 
> Dexters  Congrats on :pink:!!! Sorry you feel conflicted. Its gotta be so tough. :hugs: And as far as Drs, well dont get me started. They are all different & say/do diff things 7 it drives people NUTS worse than their health issue sometimes. :wacko::growlmad:
> 
> Zebra  Aw cute!!! :cloud9: You have a good scan piccie this time  its a lil gummy bear now - love it!
> 
> Gbnf  Im so sorry honey :cry:. Sending big :hugs:
> 
> AFM  12wk scan & testing next Tues. Last scan put me ahead 4 days but Im sticking to my old anniversaries until its consistent, I think. Back to work for me  been crazy-busy day & night  not good for Lil Flo so trying to slow it down & get rest tonight  and :sleep:
> 
> Big :hugs:

Thanks Lilsluz, private scans are so much better, but I am grateful for NHS scanning me weekly. 

Yay for your 12 week scan coming up soon :happydance: :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Sorry to hear your news GB... it is so heart breaking and if any group of girls understand your pain it is us. Take it easy and get a whole lot of love and care xx

Dexters.. congratulations on team pink! Just as I thought this thread was getting over run with team blue lol.

Zebra... aww cute balloon piccys!

Mel so pleased Zoe is settling in well.... what is the low down on these nipple shields? I am such a dufus... 

Hey Hopeful!

Lils... WOW 12 wks scan coming up... can't wait to see more piccys of Lil Flo... and I would laugh my head of it Lil Flo was a girl! I think they can tell you your placenta position at this point. Well they told me anyway.

Hello Fili! Lovely to see you x

13 wks to go as of tomorrow.... these weeks are flying by so quick now it is making my head spin! Had a major melt down last night... tears and tantrums..... told Hubby I was so scared Pickle would come and something would be wrong with him.... and that I am frightened all the time for him. Hubby told me I was being daft and that all the scans so far showed him as being completely normal... etc etc. I know it is just PARLanoia.... I hate PARLanoia!!


----------



## gbnf

hi all

hope everyone is well im going in hosp tomorrow hope it all goes ok and happens quickly.

Fili please can i just ask after your 4thmc did you class your first day of bleeding as day 1 of your cycle and then take pred from ov, im a bit confused as mr s told me to have a period before trying again 

im reducing my steroids every 3 days at the min so it will be day 12 of my cycle before im off them completely if i class cd1 from tomorrow which means i will only be 5 days free of steroids before restarting them again if i have a 28 day cycle 

hope that makes sense 

love me xxxxx


----------



## debzie

So sorry gbnf I hope it goes swiftly tomorrow. 

I counted cd one as th date of my d &c. I fell pregnant with this rainbow the next cycle. Hugs will be thinking if you.

Pad we all have one the same once we have the fear if miscarrying out out system the other fears creep in. Then once we have our rainbows it's the fear of SIDS. The worry never ends. Hugs Hun. 

N
Still no news with me. After a very restless night of lacing the floors. A sense of calm washed over me today don't know if that's jus a ign in ok with whatever happens or what. She can come whenever but I'm not going to overanalyse anything.


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - good to know - I'll try to get them to tell me (have to put it on my list!). Yeah everyone is predicting Lil Flo to be a boy so far, so that would be funny if Flo Rida was a lil white girl! :haha: Aw, chickie, those feelings are entirely natural. I'm am darn sure I'm going to feel them too if I can get that far. I think your lil boy is going to be perfect, hun - he is your lil miracle after all. :cloud9: Sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: across the pond!

Zebra - gummy bear holding a balloon, aw!!!! Yes, we take ANY scans we can get! :winkwink: as their health is most important of all. :hugs:

gbnf - I've had Dr's say diff things, honestly. All my mc's I counted as Day 1 & my AF would come 5 wks later (my cycle is long). See what he says but also see how YOU feel about it. You may want a little break or you may not. :hugs:

Debzie - we are waiting :coffee: - any day now :haha:. Glad you had that nice sense of calm - its a beautiful thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Pad - good to know - I'll try to get them to tell me (have to put it on my list!). Yeah everyone is predicting Lil Flo to be a boy so far, so that would be funny if Flo Rida was a lil white girl! :haha: Aw, chickie, those feelings are entirely natural. I'm am darn sure I'm going to feel them too if I can get that far. I think your lil boy is going to be perfect, hun - he is your lil miracle after all. :cloud9: Sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: across the pond!
> 
> Zebra - gummy bear holding a balloon, aw!!!! Yes, we take ANY scans we can get! :winkwink: as their health is most important of all. :hugs:
> 
> gbnf - I've had Dr's say diff things, honestly. All my mc's I counted as Day 1 & my AF would come 5 wks later (my cycle is long). See what he says but also see how YOU feel about it. You may want a little break or you may not. :hugs:
> 
> Debzie - we are waiting :coffee: - any day now :haha:. Glad you had that nice sense of calm - its a beautiful thing. :thumbup:

Question is, I wonder what colour balloon little gummy bear is holding :flower: someone said that to me earlier and it just made me all soppy :cloud9: Sure do and oh yes, most definitely :thumbup: wish it was like that for all of us, I don't know what I'd do if I had to wait till 12 weeks or later :nope:


----------



## tuckie27

Have totally lost track of this thread but I wanted to quickly stop in and wish you all the best of luck! You'll be holding your rainbows soon! :cloud9: the very end of pregnancy went by sooo sloooow for me lol Hang in there! I think Debzi is next...? Then who's up after her? So excited for you girls!!! :) See you on the MARL thread after graduation!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats melfy xxx

Sorry to hear your news gb :hugs: I had my 5th mc on 17th of may an got my bro 12thbof June x hope to see u back here with ur rainbow soon x

Dexter congrats on team pink x

Debzie fitzy Madrid woohoo not long now :happydance:

:wave: everyone x

Lee an pad can believe ur in single no's already x amazing x

Afm things great with baby but not great elsewhere x we've reason to believe one of my neighbours has been grooming my girls in total shock just now so hoping kody stays put for a wee while longer x (more in journal)


----------



## tuckie27

MrsK- PARL's biggest pram addict is very close too! :haha: Can't believe it! Lee and Pad are getting close now too! Time is flying :) 

Sorry to hear about the neighbor. So many sick people put there. In the states we have maps that show where all the registered sex offenders live. Do they have that in Scotland?


----------



## Mrskg

Lol can't wait to use my pram but if I have to walk past his house everyday it's going to be a tainted experience x

No it's very hard to find out here there is a new policy if someone spends time with ur child u can ask police to do a check but they don't have to tell u the results an if they do u are not allowed to tell anyone else it's mad the offender gets more protection than Anyone x

The police did not tell me who it was just that they were concerned someone out with the family was a danger to the girls but esp my youngest x I know where she is 100% of the time so it wasn't hard to work out who it could possibly be x I googled his name an got the shock of my life when I read the story x I've always been slightly wary of him but not for one min did I think my instincts were right x


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG mrs kg that sounds horrible and so frightening. Hope u are ok xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi tuckie yeah I am next in line by due date but as we all know that means nothing in pal. I see the consultant tomorrow and will be examined again if I am close ten he say just leave me to go over. If I'm not then the option is induction by breaking my waters or book me in fir a c section. He won't use synthetics to induce me due to risk of uterine rupture from my previous c section scar. So either way I will know to tomorrow.m


----------



## padbrat

OMG MrsK! That is shocking.... is your daughter OK? Makes you feel sick that you never know the people around you and their backgrounds... so pleased that you now know and can make sure all children can stay safe. 

Debzie... OMG OMG I am hoping that your consultant doesn't leave you to go over... wow our next rainbow is just round the corner! Then Madrid next I think....

Lils... I know ... I know... the feelings are natural, and I know that Debzie is right, the worry never ends. Must relax... need some reiki vibes zen master!

Hey Tuckie! Am looking forward to graduating to MARL with you all!

Lee... twinnie... where are you????

Happy 27 wks to me!! 13 weeks to go... gulp. Nursery furniture is arriving within the next 2 wks.... Oooooo this is real....


----------



## dextersmum

pad you should go for a reiki session I had one yesterday and left feeling really relaxed and calm. I go monthly and love it


----------



## Madrid98

Pad I think fitzy is next and then mrskg and I have the same due date so it's going to be pretty close for the 3 of us I guess.

Debzie good luck tomorrow. I think they should try to break your waters instead of booking you for a c-section. You're not 40 weeks so it can still happen on its own.

Thanks tuckie!! Will hopefully see you around there soon!!

I've been busy washing all the clothes for baby Z and now all is ready. I washed the moses basket bits and iron them yesterday, and now is all ready to be used :cloud9:. From tomorrow I'll put it in the stand on my bedside. I know I still have 2-3 weeks to go but it's getting so close than I need to have all ready. 
I've made another dress for her in the same colour as the hat I showed you all. Now I need to buy tights to go with it. How cute!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy 27 weeks Pad :thumbup:

32 weeks today for me :happydance::happydance:

Popped to Mothercare in Cardiff today. Got a nappy change/bits & bobs box, more breast pads and some newborn hats for hospital.

Got a tonne of 3-6 month outfits and vests in Matalan. My parents have bought us all the first size stuff so I'm sorted there :thumbup:

Won't be long before I get the phone call to say the pram/travel system is ready. I was told middle of February :thumbup:

15 more working days until I finish up and start my hols before Maternity Leave :happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

I am going to ask him to et me go another week. By ovulation I'm not due until Friday or Saturday next week not Tuesday they put me forward a my 12 week scan. 

Pad thanks it certainly won't be too long fir you I think the buying stuff is the exciting bit.

Madrid I don't blame you being organised my nursery still is not completely done but getting there the Moses basket is all set up though so we are good to go. 

Holly can't believe you are o close to testing maternity leave ths flown. 

No news for today's ooh Emily t a birthday party and so managed to sit down for two hours paying for I now as my back is killing.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Pad, I really have so much to catch up on. I WILL catch up tomorrow for def. I have a bad case of Plantar Fascitis. I can barely walk. Anyone else?


----------



## padbrat

Happy 32 wks Holly.... still makes me giggle that we are exactly 5 wks apart! And yet I know nothing of breast pads etc.. so much to learn for me!

Dexters... think it is too late for me and reiki... I live vicariously through others that go! LOL

Madrid you are so organised! I think I will be right up to the last moment and then still forget something vital! LOL

Lee I had to look up what that was... ouchie sounds painful. What treatment are you having for that? When are you planning to start mat leave?


----------



## Madrid98

I've done this before Pad! That's the trick! I sort of know what I need and want and I just had a mental date to get each thing ready. Saying this I must admit I'm generally very organised but, as I always say, you need to be when you have children!!!

Debzie it sounds right to wait for another week at least. I was reading before about induction and what it means and I'm not liking at all the fact that I won't be able to give birth at the birth centre. I'm going to see how it goes but I may contact the midwife to cancel the induction and opt for a sweep instead at 40 weeks.

Holly you'll be on mat leave before you know it!! Time flies in the 3rd tri!!


----------



## fitzy79

I think because this is number 1 for me I'll def go over so would imagine Madrid or Mrs K will be after Debzie!! 

Not seeing much signs of Itsy being in any way ready for eviction notice!!


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Hi Pad, I really have so much to catch up on. I WILL catch up tomorrow for def. I have a bad case of Plantar Fascitis. I can barely walk. Anyone else?

Owch, sounds awful! I think a friend had that late last year. Very painful! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Leec I had that with Emily my mam called it called it bet heal and said it was from wearing different sized heals apparently bette Davis suffered from it from her high heals. I don't know if its true. I was given some orthotic supports and took to wearing flats fir work and it improved. I know his painful it is. Hugs, 

Well see the consultant at 11.20 so will update after.


----------



## filipenko32

Buy lots of cotton wool pads for babies you know the square ones? Lexi loves them soaked in warm water then squeezed dryer to wipe her bum!! I keep running out, it's costing a fortune, going to see if I can buy them cheaper online. 

Lee :hugs: 

Stalking for news of next parl babies! :yipee:

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS MELFY!! :cloud9: 

Mrs kg :shock: !!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

*hi all

hope everyone is well im going in hosp tomorrow hope it all goes ok and happens quickly.

Fili please can i just ask after your 4thmc did you class your first day of bleeding as day 1 of your cycle and then take pred from ov, im a bit confused as mr s told me to have a period before trying again 

im reducing my steroids every 3 days at the min so it will be day 12 of my cycle before im off them completely if i class cd1 from tomorrow which means i will only be 5 days free of steroids before restarting them again if i have a 28 day cycle 

hope that makes sense 

love me xxxx*

GBNF I hope everything is over quickly for you, massive hugs and don't ever forget that you will get there. My periods were every 28 days never had a problem getting them back after the miscarriages after 4-6 weeks. BUT after my 4th mc my period didn't come back after 7 weeks (and I'd only had 2 days mc bleeding after failed medical management and then d&c). My consultant gave me clomid to bring period on and said 'Let's get you pregnant'. So I had no period just a bfp lol! To answer your question I would not count the 1st day of mc bleeding as my period. So to clarify: after mc bleeding was over I'd wait 4-6 weeks for my period then that would be my 1st period and I would never listen to Dr s and never wait! I would always ttc on my 1st period... Hope that helps! xxx


----------



## gbnf

Hi all, hope you are all well 

Things went as well as they could for me yesterday and is was over relatively quickly thanks goodness.

Filli- thanks for that it really helps. Did you take the steroids from ov or bfp, I spoke to Louise the other day who said for me to wait 2 days from lh surge to start steroids and also start the progesterone as well 

In my previous lossess my peroids have always returned after 28 days from 1st day o bleeding from medical management but when ive had d n c it has taken sometimes up to 12 weeks I cant have anymore anyway due to high risk after septum removed.

xxxxx


----------



## debzie

Gbnf glad things went smoothly yesterday. 

Filli thanks for the advice.

Well saw the consultant he is still happy for me to be left alone to go into about this week. I need to see the community midwives on thurs for a bp check. He is happy that I don't have pre eclampsia this time round more like pregnancy induced hypertension. Upon examination I'm still 2cm dilated softening cervix but still long and very posterior. He will review next week but if I need to be induced I will be given prostin and they will break my waters only so not to increase the risk of my c section scar rupturing. So I'm back to waiting. I'm now not trying to over analyse every twinge and just try and chill out a bit before little miss arrives. Even enlisted te mil to help with housework tomorrow.


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - Happy 27 wks!!! :happydance: Will send you some LD Reiki tomorrow morning when I do it again! :winkwink: Had only a short session this morning due to late Superbowl (extra delays due to power outage at the stadium). ~~~~~~ 

Mrskg - :saywhat: Are you SERIOUS?! OMG, I'd be livid!!! :grr::gun::trouble::growlmad: OK, how about this - do you know one of the neighbors that lives next door? Any chance you can put a sign in their front lawn that says "PEDOPHILE - BEWARE" with an arrow pointing to his house? (or whatever it is exactly that he did!) What would the police do if you told others anyway - arrest you? Jeez, I'm so sorry about that - how scary & shocking!

Holly - happy 32 weeks!

Gbnf - :hugs: Glad it went smoothly for you. Always heartbreaking though so sending more :hugs:

Debz - glad you will have housework help tomorrow! Hoping she comes soon for you :flower:

AFM - 12wk scan tomorrow & scared to death. Very zen about it & all, but scared at the same time. :nope::shrug: I know I won't know anything for a week, re: blood test, but they'll be able to tell me something from the scan I would think - as far as that measurement goes anyway? Ugh... :sad2: Still very happy to get this far tho & I just pray the Lil Flo is still alive in there & doing well.


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - hope the foot feels better soon - OUCH! You need that like you need a hole on the head! :nope:


----------



## scarolinarn04

GBNF- again, very sorry you having to go through this. I just won't ever understand why some of us have to go through so much. :hugs:

Lil- good luck tomorrow! If you're like me you've already had a few scans, but each scan brings new anxiety. 

MrsKG- I honestly can't believe that they have so many rights protecting them. That is just insane!!! What about a parents' right to protect their child?

Debzie- enjoy the rest and hopefully you'll be holding your bundle soon!!

I'm still really trying to learn everybody, but I'm a frequent stalker. Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM: Had 10 week scan last week- HB 174 and gummi bear was moving around! Had an episode of brown spotting on Friday after walking, but resolved after I rested. I work in the ER on the weekends so I did a quick scan (abdominal) on Saturday and could see it moving around. Not high tech enough to see a HB, but movement is good enough for me. My 12 week scan is on Valentine's Day and I'm now terrified of that, but I guess that's the norm. Guess I should start figuring out a nickname for the bean. :thumbup:


----------



## Tititimes2

Just popping in to wish the ladies with scans coming up good luck and sending lots and lots of healthy baby vibes and calm, happy mommies! :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Yay Heya Titi! Lovely to see you... and have you had your IVF? I am liking the positive sound of your siggie!!

GB I am afraid a quick and straightforward procedure is about all you can ask for in your situation. I know Fili has said that she got her BFP straight after a loss with no AF in between and it has happened to me too... so here's hoping you are back here soon x

Lils like I said in your journal... success breeds success... I am so confident that I will just be stalking for new piccies of Lil Flo knowing your update will be good! Maybe you need all your reiki zen for tomorrow... I will have all the stuff you have from Wed through to next Mon please! Lol

Scary it does take a while to get to know everyone... but we are worth the effort, I promise lol. What fab news that your scan was good... bring on the nickname!

Deb you sound so chilled... that is lovely!

Fitzy... Itsy has a few days before we start sending eviction vibes lol


----------



## Tititimes2

Hey pad, so far so good. Egg retrieval Wed or Thursday but we are freezing embies (assuming we get some fertilized) in the 2 pro nuclear stage and then - doing another 2 IVF cycles. We'll freeze all embies and then thaw, grow and see if we can get them to the pgd testing phase. So, a long way off before I get any concrete info but I think this plan works for my sanity. I can just keep moving forward right now.

You are doing great hon! So glad to see it. Hooray! You, my dear, are giving me hope. More than that, it warms my heart to see you doing so well. You deserve it :flower:


----------



## Hollybush75

Had a growth scan today. All is good and on track. Sonographer confirmed 100% that it's a girl :cloud9:. She is head down :thumbup: so no good profile shots but we did get a fab hand shot. Sonographer had never seen one so clear before! Just after this shot was taken we watched baby curl her hand into a fist. Incredible!

I had a trace of protein in my wee but my consultant wasn't bothered by it and my iron levels are low :growlmad: so have iron tablets now

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Hollybush75/7e07a8e886f0706ed5d576b6870ea605_zps89d84e60.jpg


----------



## padbrat

Titi that sounds like a great plan to me! I think it feels good to have a plan and know what you are doing... and that good feeling can only help those follies and blasties! Will be thinking of you Wed/Thurs chick xxxxx

Holly what an amazing piccie! And she is already in position head down for you! Good girl x


----------



## padbrat

Oooo AFM we have finally agreed a name for Pickle...

Leo (means Lion)
Isaac (means to laugh)
Lucas (Light)

I said to Hubby he has 6 Brothers who had no names... so if we want to give him 3 names why the heck shouldn't we! Plus the dog has 2 official names (Falconmoor Blaze)... so he deserves more than 2 lol


----------



## bumpyplease

Hi ladies still following your progress!!!

Debzie -happy due date for tomorrow!

Fitzy - how cute is your little girly!

Pad - love all those names! A's middle name is Luca! X


----------



## MissMaternal

Holly that's an amazing scan pic, so clear!!

Lee sorry to hear you haven't been too well hun!

Lil I hope your scan went well....? 

Xx


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - Lucas is on the top of my list too - love it :happydance:. I know - i did the reiki & it helped for a bit until i thought about it again (dammit). Going togo get off BNB so I stop thinking about babies & bumps now...

MissM -its tomorrow & thank you. Will report back when I can. :thumbup:

Scarol (aka "Scary" per Pad :haha:) - Yes time for a nickname I would say! Scan pics?

Holly - lovely hand pic!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

:hi:

debzie - not long now.......1 more day to the big 40!!!

Lilsluz - best wishes for your 12 week scan, will be perfect Im sure xx

scardinarn04 - best wish for your 12 week scan on valentines day, what a great day to see your little bean and fall in love xx

Holly - great photo

pad - lovely name

AFM - I have started to feel my baby boy the last week. He is obviously big enough now doesnt matter about my anterior placenta anymore. Cant feel him at the front though, just the sides and below, but can feel him and as strange as it feels, gosh I love it.....and about an hour ago it was like a tsunami went over my stomach, weird weird feeling and I can only assume he flipped or something

Hope everyone else is great xx


----------



## emz1987

Lilsluz- Goodluck for your scan today. 

Holly- Can't beleive how clear the hand is on the scan. 

Pad- Love the 3 names, Think we are going to name our little princess Ellie. Havnt though of a middle name to go with it yet though.

Got my Anomoly scan tomorrow, Kind of nervous as still can't feel her moving but Ive listened to her everyday on the doppler and she always seems to be moving around. 

Hi to everyone else Ive missed out, will have a cath up soon.


----------



## MissMaternal

Emz I love the name Ellie! 

Quick selfish post from me ladies... The second hand doppler I ordered from eBay arrived this morning.... And I found baby's heartbeat!!!! I definitely feel alot more relaxed about my scan on Monday! Such a relief! 


Xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Not going to try and catch up on everything, will just say hi to everyone :wave:

MissM hooray for hearing HB. Now you can enjoy your scan on Monday from the word go.

Emz enjoy your scan tomorrow, you get to see so much. 

Taurus so glad you are finally feeling baby boy and enjoying the feeling. The lurching around maneouvre is SO weird but love all the jabs and kicks.

Lil looking forward to hearing about your scan later lovely.

Lovely name Pad. Weirdly Lucas is top of my list for a boy too so we could end up with three on here if me and Lils are having boys too!!! Great minds and all that....

Holly what a lovely scan pic. I have a fab foot one from my DD. Sorry about the low iron, hopefully pills will sort it out quickly for you. 

Hi Titi. Hope the egg retrieval goes well this week. 

Lee rest up lady. All you can do with PF is take the weight off I think. Thank goodness you don't have to commute to work. I think people get pain shots for it but no doubt that isn't allowed in pg. Have you seen your GP?

AFM got midwife appointment tomorrow. Looking forward to hearing the baby again and asking lots of questions. I've been getting pains between my legs - I think it's mild SPD or some such so will ask for advice. Apparently physio and bump bands help if you catch it early. I already walk like hopalong Cassidy and there's another 17 weeks to go....


----------



## Raptasaur

For Pad - finally my 20 week scan photos. They're not brilliant but you can see the baby's lips nicely on the bigger one, and they are waving. They kept their hand up by their face the WHOLE scan. 

And a more recent bump pic from last week I think. I only ever remember when I go swimming! Have spared you all the bathing costume shots.......

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/20%20week%20scan/4039a612a28fbf8cbb1a536be259eb08_zpsb52eb2b0.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/20%20week%20scan/537107597fc2b1d2741735a14dd49fcc_zpscd181298.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/20%20week%20scan/ea51b37c584acebbf1799f185844bc19_zps945c5ba8.jpg


----------



## LeeC

Ok so still haven't caught up but I am working on my pc today so makes much easier reading. 

Just had to stop by and say Pad, we truly are connected. Hubby and I were talking about names last night I was emailing you on FB but can't remember if I sent the mge or not (sorry baby brain).
Love the name, Leona is my full name and I was supposed to be a boy named Leo lol, us Lions rock!!!

Rap, your bubba and bump is gorgeous.

I will be back!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

You're looking great rapta!!! Very nice scan pics too!!!

I love the name Pad!!!! All my children have two names so it isn't that uncommon , :haha:


----------



## dextersmum

Holly great scan photo I was staring at it for ages and then read your words to see you said it was the baby's hand then it was very obivous to see :dohh:

Lil good luck with your 12 week scan tomorrow I am sure it is going to be great and can't wait to read about it and see the photo :happydance:

Pad I love the names you have chosen for your blue bundle. Lucas is one of my all time favourite boys names and I also love the meanings behind the names :thumbup:

Rap great photos.

Lee sorry your foot is sore hope it gets better soon

missM glad you got to find your baby's hb on the doppler

Taurus it is lovely feeling the baby move and kick isn't it :happydance:

Rap I was at a PGP (pelvic girdle pain) group clinic last night and one of the symptoms of that is pain in the groin and between the legs amongst other places. I don't get my pain there I get it in lower back and butt cheeks and down legs (when I have it) and we were all told not to hoover or mop and when sore sit on an inflatable exercise ball we were also give a bump band and told we could book a physio apt if needed and our case will be open upto 3 weeks after baby 

Emz Ellie is a lovely name :flower: good luck with your anomoly scan tomorrow
Sorry if I have missed anybody there is always so much to catch up on this thread.


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely scan photo Rap :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well :thumbup:

I recieved my doppler through the other week, haven't managed to find babies heartbeat yet, think I keep finding my own which is always different each time, was over in the 100's once so I am unsure, when I tested my pulse it was just under 100. Probably the excitement thinking it was beans heartbeat :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Taurus - :cloud9: How great that must have been to feel your lil :blue:!!!

EMZ - GL tomorrow! And explain what an anomaly scan is when you post! :thumbup: Ellie is very pretty.

MissM &#8211; wow, congrats on finding baby&#8217;s hb! 

Rap &#8211; hope those pains get better &#8211; great scan piccies!!! Love the hand at the face :cloud9: & the bump is looking super!

Dexters &#8211; ugh, that sounds like sciatica. Common in preg as lumbar spine gets all smooshed up. You have it down both legs? Yikes, I don&#8217;t envy you. You can try heating pad to lower back 20 mins on/off (low-med heat). Defin stretch & can try acup & certified prenatal massage.

Zebra &#8211; happy 9 wks!!! :yipee: GL w/the Doppler!

AFM - :yipee: Lil Flo is in there, still! Hb at 160bpm & is a FEISTY lil bugger! S/he was break-dancing (doing the caterpillar/worm - remember that [some of you]?). And s/he kept flipping over completely upside down, then on its side, then doing the worm again - gave the tech a very hard time trying to do measurements today! :haha: It was really cute & made us LOL many times. :cloud9::sad2::cloud9::sad2::cloud9:

Well, it's nuchal scan came out normal as it has to be under 3mm & it was 1.2mm :thumbup:. But the blood test gives you that 1 out of ___ # which is the key one. Won't get that for another 8-9 days. AND I tied down Perinatologist to % risk for mc after seeing hb at 12wks (almost 12) & he said less than 1%! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :cry: Could this really be it??? 

Anyway, here's Lil Flo - amazingly we got a couple good pics! (OMG, I just can't believe this! :sad2: [happy tears] Is this really a rainbow then? Finally now that I'm 40!?):
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 10









006.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 11


----------



## emz1987

LilSluz- Love the scan pic, Its really clear. Its suprising how much you can see.
The anomoly scan is just your 20 week scan where they check everything in detail. 
Just need to think of a name to go with Ellie now as I want her to have a middle name and my Husband is not much help as he's happy to Just have one name.

Miss M- Congrats on finding the heartbeat, if your anything like me you will be checking regular now, I love listening to the heartbeat and all the movement sounds.

Lovely scan pics Rap.

Taurus Congrats on feeling him Moving, Can't wait untill she finally moves.


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Taurus - :cloud9: How great that must have been to feel your lil :blue:!!!
> 
> EMZ - GL tomorrow! And explain what an anomaly scan is when you post! :thumbup: Ellie is very pretty.
> 
> MissM  wow, congrats on finding babys hb!
> 
> Rap  hope those pains get better  great scan piccies!!! Love the hand at the face :cloud9: & the bump is looking super!
> 
> Dexters  ugh, thats sciatica. Common in preg as lumbar spine gets all smooshed up. You have it down both legs? Yikes, I dont envy you. You can try heating pad to lower back 20 mins on/off (low-med heat). Defin stretch & can try acup & certified prenatal massage.
> 
> Zebra  happy 9 wks!!! :yipee: GL w/the Doppler!
> 
> AFM - :yipee: Lil Flo is in there, still! Hb at 160bpm & is a FEISTY lil bugger! S/he was break-dancing (doing the caterpillar/worm - remember that [some of you]?). And s/he kept flipping over completely upside down, then on its side, then doing the worm again - gave the tech a very hard time trying to do measurements today! :haha: It was really cute & made us LOL many times. :cloud9::sad2::cloud9::sad2::cloud9:
> 
> Well, it's nuchal scan came out normal as it has to be under 3mm & it was 1.2mm :thumbup:. But the blood test gives you that 1 out of ___ # which is the key one. Won't get that for another 8-9 days. AND I tied down Perinatologist to % risk for mc after seeing hb at 12wks (almost 12) & he said less than 1%! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :cry: Could this really be it???
> 
> Anyway, here's Lil Flo - amazingly we got a couple good pics! (OMG, I just can't believe this! :sad2: [happy tears] Is this really a rainbow then? Finally now that I'm 40!?):

Thanks Lil :thumbup:

Loving your scan photos, absolutely gorgeous!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrskg

Loving all the good news an scans so great to see everyone progressing x

I'm mentally exhausted so not been on been a tough few days( update in journal) 

Can't believe I'm 38 weeks today so ready to meet my rainbow hope she doesn't keep me waiting too much longer x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats lils!!! So glad all is well & that you got such good pics with the scan!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Dexters thanks for the advice re PGP. I have been getting shooting pains down the front of my left thigh too, femoral nerve I think, so I think it must be a type of PGP. Now I know more, I can ask my mw tomorrow. Hope your bump band and ball help you. Have been nagging hubbie to go up in the attic and dig out my birth ball. Sounds like it will help. 

Lil so chuffed for you and what gorgeous clear scan pics. It is so cute when they're jumping around all over the place. Great NT measurement too, you must be delighted. On :cloud9: for you xx

Mrs KG sounds like you are having a tough old time. I couldn't believe what you said about your neighbour. How feckin horrible for you and your family. I found out one of my DD's classmates's father was jailed for grooming a girl. He is banned from coming anywhere near children I think but it is horrendous that these people live among us. His idiot wife took him back after he got out of prison too. Unbelievable. Hope this week is better for you and you can relax and enjoy waiting for baby girl to arrive.

Thanks for all the kind comments about my scan pics and bump. Not sure I really got a sense of what the baby looks like but we've got more scans to come later.....


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yay! for a great 12 week scan Lils. Amazing pictures- I was looking for a nub, but I'm not that skilled so no guesses on my part. 
-personal question- you talk like you know a thing or two about medicine- are you in the medical field? 

Hope everyone is doing well!

AFM: I realize that this is not likely the case, but just wondering if you ladies possibly felt movement at 11 weeks, this will be (FX) my second. I didn't feel movement with my son until about 18 weeks and when I felt him I knew without a doubt. Right now I just feel little "tickles" in the mid pelvic area; usually when I'm sitting at the desk and paying more attention- certianly not when I'm up and about. Wishful thinking most likely...


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks rap x yeah the law is crazy even the police agreed with that x


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats fantastic news Lil xx Yes, I think you can believe its your rainbow baby :cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

Thank you ladies - I am really in shock & on :cloud9: all at once! And thank you for getting me through some of my hardest/worst times here! I still have some more tough things to get through but I can maybe start sort-of calling it a rainbow??? :thumbup:

Scarol - Na, not in the medical field, just a VERY experienced patient which is why I had to TTC so late in life. Had lots of neuro disorders & lumbar issues due to snowboarding/heliboarding injuries (almost 9 yrs worth, 40+ Dr's, 23 tests, many, many surgeries). I just learn everything I can about each & every issue I have had because every time I'd go to a Dr they'd say something diff. Try another opinion & he'd say something diff, so would #3, so I decided I'd have to take matters into my own hands, did tons of research & came up with diagnoses & just presented them to Dr's. Especially w/my rare neuro disorder - was so rare I had a surgery & was only 1/200 to ever receive it. had to fly to NY Presbyterian at Columbia U. for my appts & surgeries.

And of course all this time I was in serious pain, so also tried pretty much everything under the sun - holistic, homeopathic, PT, ice/heat, have my own tens unit, meds, patches, topicals, etc

Did you pick a nickname yet? You can call it your lil Lina Bean (instead of Lima - Carolina :haha:). Sorry that's all I know about you is where you are from!


----------



## LilSluz

Rap - funny story actually. When I first saw it on the scan & saw it squirming all around I got scared & screamed &#8220;OH NO, my uterus is squashing its head!!!! :shock:&#8221; :rofl:. I thought my uterus was crushing it & it was fighting to stay alive! :haha: The u/s tech laughed & said no, its totally fine there&#8217;s plenty of room in there... :blush: (lol)


----------



## fitzy79

Lil, so delighted for your great scan! The worry and PARLanoia won't go away...you'll find a whole new set of worries at each stage BUT your Rainbow is doing great and wants to meet Mum and Dad...it'll be hanging in there...dont you worry!! 

Taurus, so glad you're feeling movement..every kick ( or squirm at this stage!) still puts a smile on my face :) 

Doing fine here, a little too good so don't think Baby is in any hurry. Still nesting furiously and finding stuff to organise, clean and rearrange! I'm also on freezer stockpiling this week which is keeping me busy. In the hospital 2m so hoping all will be well.


----------



## Madrid98

I've also been cooking and freezing stuff just in case dh & I are too tired to prepare anything at all. Have you got the cot/crib/Moses basket ready yet? I was going to put together the Moses basket stand on Monday but dh persuaded me not to. I have a feeling he'll be doing it himself while I'm in labour in 2 weeks time. Lol


----------



## padbrat

Lee... OMG OMG OMG OMG!! If you were a boy you were going to be called Leo? We really are twinnies... that is just plain spooky! Leo Isaac Lucas has a very special Aunty! Leo was special to us as Hubby is a Leo (12 Aug) and Leo was conceived on... well ... ummm... Hubby's Birthday. Don't think Hubby realised what a special Birthday Present he was getting hehehe!!

What names have been hitting your baby names list?

Nope you forgot to send your FB msg... now I am desperate with curiosity!!

Taurus how amazing you can feel your boy! It is great!

Raps am so looking forward to meeting you eventually!

Lils... I said it all in your journal chick.... so so so chuffed for you... and me cos I was right, all is perfect!

Fitzy hope all goes well at hospital... I am back there on Mon for a scan and a dreaded glucose test!

Madrid happy cooking and nesting!!

MrsK... are you next? 'The law is an ass' as the saying goes... guess that is right.

Hey Dexters! 

MrsM hooray for hearing the HB on the doppler!

AFM I am so pleased that all you lovely ladies approve of the names.. said to Hubby last night we must start calling him by his name now so we get used to saying it. 

Was a little worried yesterday as didn't feel him too much during the day, but was really busy. Rushed home and had a listen for his HB and he was thumping away in the 150's, so that reassured me. He then spent most of the evening in a wriggle fest so that was the ultimate reassurance!

Nursery furniture is coming soon! Wahey!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Wow Lils- that's intense. So many times we have to take matters into our own hands. That's amazing that you were able to figure out your own diagnosis. Had a really throught about- I do remember you saying that it's your busy season (tax season)- guess I just forgot that part. I like Lina Bean- thanks. :thumbup: 

A little about me- I'm 30 and OH is 31. I live in South Carolina and I'm an ICU/ER nurse. OH is a firefighter and we have a 3 year old little boy. That's about it- nothing too exciting. :winkwink:

Good morning ladies- hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Raptasaur

Lils you crack me up!!! Squashing the baby...I must admit though it took me a while to realise the bubble you see is the amniotic sac and not my whole womb, and this is my second time...
Sorry to hear about all your health issues. We have snowboarding and rare neurological issues in common then. Although I haven't been boarding since I fell pg with my DD, and I was never heliboarding hardcore but my hubbie and friends were. I had a very rare autoimmune neurological disorder called Guillain Barre Syndrome when my DD was 1 (nearly 4 years ago). That affects only about 1500 a year in the UK. I can so relate to the special issues the rarity of an illness brings with it, espcially ones with no known cures etc. You are so right about needing to become your own best advocate. 

Scarolina I started feeling this one fluttering at about 12 weeks and it's my second baby too. I reckon that's your bubba squiggling around!!


----------



## debzie

Hi lades so pleased there us such good news on here at the moment. Baby brain is making e forget lots I ave read so I do apologise. 

Jus a quick update to say no signs yet. Thus rainbow must be far too comfy. Midwife tomorrow.


----------



## Hollybush75

Rap how lovely are your scan pics :happydance: Lovely news :thumbup:


----------



## emz1987

Scan Went really well today. Took over 2 hours as she wouldn't unfold her legs at first. Had to go in 3 times to wait untill she moved and when she finally moved she decided to do sumersaults and then stay face down so found it really difficult to get some good pics but did manage to get one while she was face up.

Think I can finally relax now and start enjoying the rest of the pregnancy. 






 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LeeC

Pad, really gonna freak you out. I am also a Leo, born 3 Aug. lol twinnie. I'm about to read back, haha even have paper and pen to hand so I don't forget anything ;)


----------



## dextersmum

lil congrats on a great scan photos are so clear and you did make me giggle taking about lil flo doing the worm lol. I am sure this is your rainbow as I am sure this is mine and I turned 40 in Sept so it is our birthday gift to ourselves.:hugs:

scarol the tickle could be movement as in a second pregnancy I think you feel them quicker than the first one I certainly have I think mine was around 14 weeks but can't remember so just think positively and believe that it is the baby moving around and feel what you feel :hugs:

Emz great scan photos :thumbup:

Pad it is lovely to give your bump and baby their name as it definitely makes it feel more real (if that makes sense?)

The name we have chosen is Lexi Beth we have ordered a name stensil for her room so if she doesn't look like a Lexi when she is born we will have to change that :winkwink:

AFM my PGP flared up yesterday I didn't do anything strenuous the day before so can only think it was the pregnancy massage that I had on tuesday that aggrevated it?? luckily I put on my bump band and that helped more that not having it on and it is much improved today just a little niggle in my back so have it on again today. The band really shows up my bump so I like wearing it :happydance: it is just a big tubergrip that goes from your bottom to your boobs and holds everything in lol


----------



## MissMaternal

Great scan pics Emz and Lil! 

Emz i hope you can relax a bit more now :) The relief after a healthy scan is one of the best feelings ever! xx

Lil that's great that your nuchal fold was ok, hopefully you will get the results of your bloodwork back soon and all will be well! I am so scared about my nuchal test, really worried that something will come up! There's no reason for it to, i am only 25, but i worry about these things! xx

Pad i love the names you have chosen! I hope we have a girl cos OH doesn't like ANY of the boys names i've picked!! Grr! xx


----------



## LeeC

Well I think I just about caught up with everyone last night :)

Rap, think I already said how much I love your scan and bump pics, I have been waddling for some time now, tbh I look like i've shit myself at times, not a good look!!!

Holly, I just can't believe how quickly this is all going I always think of Pad and I after you, and you get to start maternity leave too. Enjoy baby shopping.

Zebra, lovely scan pic, are you going to find out gender?

Taurus, good to hear all is well with you.

Titi, good luck with the IVF, I really hope all goes well for you and we see you here soon.

Scaro, Glad you could reassure yourself, I'm sure all will be fine on the 14th and will be a lovely little Valentines pressie.

Emz, How you feeling now, really hope the rest did you good , great scan pic also.

Lils, I think this is DEFFO your Lil Flo Rida Rainbow. Love the scan pics, so clear and such a gorgeous little baby you are growing there huni.
How is the rest of the pregnancy going?

Dexters, Congrats on Team Pink and Lexi Beth is a lovley name.

MissM, I love my Doppler, don't use it so much now I can feel baby move, it's amazing the first time you hear the hb isn't it.

Pad, twinnie think we are more or less up-to-date with the gossip so far. I have a few names but dh and I really can't seem to agree on anything, I know if baby is a boy, I def would like the middle name John-Joseph, both our granda's names and my dads too. I really like Oscar, Max and Jackson. DH likes James and Morgan. Morgan is our front runner at the moment. I have so many girls names at the minute: Lila, Caya, Alayna, Aisha, I like old names too, like Martha, Iris, so lovely. DH likes Emily.
I work for myself so no maternity leave for me. Just extra stress of juggling working, sleepless night and baby.

Think we must be due some baby news on here soon too: Debz, Fitzy, Madrid, any news, MrsKG, I am going to start stalking you by text soon too lol... How are you all doing now. I remember speaking toyou all in the RM thread, and you all announcing your BFP's :)

So, now I need to jump over to MARL, and see how all the lovely yummy mummy's are doing and look at the gorgeous baby pics.


AFM: I was back at the gp's yesterday, she is in agreement that unfortunately I am not going to be one of the lucky ones who bloom in pregnancy lol... so my list goes on: sinuses, headaches, heartburn and bloating, plantar fasciitis, super sore and sensitive nips, lack of energy.... haha got to love pregnancy.
I was given co codamol for when the pain of walking gets too much and some steroid spray for the on-going sinus problem. Also she suggested Lansinoh for the sore nips.

Apart from that all is good, little junior was having a party yesterday and the movement is amazing to watch, ripples and things sticking out of my tummy, the sensations have totally changed, it's so lovely to see/feel.

On the shopping front, I have the Mamas and Papas ultima travel system, changing mat, baby bath and 2 bags of clothes (mainly from my sister's baby, Noah). We are hoping to start sorting the spare room soon in preparation.

We get to see little C again on the 13th Feb, I cannot wait, it's been way too long x.


----------



## fitzy79

Wow Lee, that's a mammoth post...you did so well remembering everyone! You're third tri...congrats!!! Your names are lovely. It's difficult narrowing them down but we have a boy's name decided and have two girls names, one of which we bought slightly prefer so if Itsy is a girl and fits the name then we're sorted! 

I was in the hospital today for a check and everything is fine. Baby is doing all the right things and still plenty of fluid. I feel great really so don't think arrival is imminent. He said we'd just take it week by week and if any worries/concerns to come straight in. 

So we're enjoying the last couple of weeks of being footloose and fancy free and are going to an afternoon viewing of Lincoln!


----------



## Mrskg

Lee I'm hoping u don't have to stalk too long x had a really rough night spent most if it on the loo didn't think one person could poo so much! Pressure down below really bad can hardly walk hoping its my body preparing for an early delivery an not what I've got to look forward to for next fortnight x I think since you are feeling so bad you are having a girl they seem to give u more trouble x what pattern of pram did you get? X


----------



## Mrskg

Fitzy so glad you are feeling so good wish I could say same x


----------



## padbrat

Ooooo my heavens Lee.... it worked.. I am freaked out... it cannot be coincidence all this you know... that we both suffered multiple M/Cs, were on the same pre pregnancy protocol and pregnancy meds... that we are only a few days apart... your name (which I didn't know being so similar to the name we have chosen for Pickle... your birthday... OMG THIS IS FATE! The same thing happened with my Husband... we have virtually identical birth marks in the same place, our parents married on the same day, same year, his Mum was convinced he was girl when she was pregnant with him and guess what name he was going to be called if he was a girl.. yes the same name as me! We even went to the same school in Hong Kong...

I think sometimes we are meant to come into contact with someone... at the time you may not know why... but there is always a reason... SPOOKY!

Our nursery furniture is coming on Sat so we are def sorting out the spare room this weekend!!

Love the names... My Nephew suggested Oscar for Pickle... I love that name, but I just loved Leo more! And Iris is gorgeous too... apparently it means rainbow... how fitting is that!

Emz lovely piccies of baby!

Ooo MrsK that does not sound nice!!

On the flip side Fitzy you sound blooming marvelous!

Dexters what a lovely name you have chosen!

MissM my Hubby didn't like any of the boy names I chose either... but after we found out Pickle was a boy he didn't have a choice lol


----------



## heart tree

Oh girls, so much good news on this thread! I try to read when I can, but can't always keep up. I'm super excited for some more graduates to come join us on the MARL thread. Debzie, looks like you are up next! MrsKg too. Who else? I know there is at least one more who is really close. 

Cheering all of you LOVELY ladies on! Every woman who has had recurrent losses deserves to have good luck on this thread and to graduate to the MARL thread. Looking forward to seeing you all there soon! xo


----------



## LeeC

Heart. I can't wait to get over to MARL with you all. Will be asking LOTS of questions. Hope you, Tim and Delilah are well x.


----------



## Hollybush75

DH has sold most of his weights and paraphernalia which was clogging up our spare room :happydance:. More room for baby things now. No nursery for us, just chucking a cot in there when she's old enough to go in on her own :haha:

those iron tablets are doing the trick :thumbup: and no nasty side effects yet either.

I'm pretty sorted with baby things now. All I have to do is decide on the cloth nappies and wait for the phone call from the pram shop to say the pram is ready :happydance:


----------



## LeeC

Holly. I've been deliberating cloth nappies too. Was going to pop over to MARL to ask for some advice. Where have you been looking.
I'm already thinking about sleep too and have been reading up on White Noise, again if anyone has any experience/advice for a first timer.


----------



## Hollybush75

All over the Internet Lee :haha: but I'm seriously thinking of getting the Bumgenius ones that go from birth to potty.

Ive got an iPod app that has white noise as I find it works for me when I wake up in the early hours and my mind starts to run away with thoughts of me being a terrible mother :blush: Baby seems to react to my hairdryer a lot and she had a right wriggle-fest when I was at the hairdresser last week :cloud9:


----------



## Chilli

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me popping by and hi-jacking your thread? But I could do with some undertsanding friends - had early scan today (i think it's about 5.5weeks) and only a sac so far so am feeling a bit frantic?
Can help with cloth nappies though - have done them for both my girls and tried loads of diff ones. Ultimately I found terries were better at not leaking, quicker and easier to dry so also cheaper to dry and also cheaper to buy!


----------



## Madrid98

Not to worry Chilli! I had exactly the same on my first scan around the same time as yours but the following one was perfect!! So don't loose hope and be positive!!!

Pad that's definitely destiny! No doubt!!

Holly and Lee I'm also going to use cloth nappies. I've got the Alva ones because they're a lot cheaper than the usual brand ones and they have very good reviews. For the first couple of months I'll use prefolds, muslins and bumgenius (the last ones I bought in a Mothercare clearance 2 packs of 5 for £2 each. What a bargain!!). 

Who was here commenting about unusual leaks and then had the baby because it was the amniotic fluid? I can't remember the name but I'd like to know if the leaks were huge or just as if you can't hold your wee for a second. I've got GP tomorrow for my 38 weeks check and I'll let him know but that's what I've been sort of having yesterday and today about a couple of times. 
Yesterday I also had a bit of a scare. I truly thought I was going into labour but then all stopped.

Hi :hi: emz, scar, missmat, mrskg, fitzy, rapt, heart, lils, .... sorry if I forgot many people I can't remember any more names.


----------



## Zebra2023

LeeC said:


> Well I think I just about caught up with everyone last night :)
> 
> Rap, think I already said how much I love your scan and bump pics, I have been waddling for some time now, tbh I look like i've shit myself at times, not a good look!!!
> 
> Holly, I just can't believe how quickly this is all going I always think of Pad and I after you, and you get to start maternity leave too. Enjoy baby shopping.
> 
> Zebra, lovely scan pic, are you going to find out gender?
> 
> Taurus, good to hear all is well with you.
> 
> Titi, good luck with the IVF, I really hope all goes well for you and we see you here soon.
> 
> Scaro, Glad you could reassure yourself, I'm sure all will be fine on the 14th and will be a lovely little Valentines pressie.
> 
> Emz, How you feeling now, really hope the rest did you good , great scan pic also.
> 
> Lils, I think this is DEFFO your Lil Flo Rida Rainbow. Love the scan pics, so clear and such a gorgeous little baby you are growing there huni.
> How is the rest of the pregnancy going?
> 
> Dexters, Congrats on Team Pink and Lexi Beth is a lovley name.
> 
> MissM, I love my Doppler, don't use it so much now I can feel baby move, it's amazing the first time you hear the hb isn't it.
> 
> Pad, twinnie think we are more or less up-to-date with the gossip so far. I have a few names but dh and I really can't seem to agree on anything, I know if baby is a boy, I def would like the middle name John-Joseph, both our granda's names and my dads too. I really like Oscar, Max and Jackson. DH likes James and Morgan. Morgan is our front runner at the moment. I have so many girls names at the minute: Lila, Caya, Alayna, Aisha, I like old names too, like Martha, Iris, so lovely. DH likes Emily.
> I work for myself so no maternity leave for me. Just extra stress of juggling working, sleepless night and baby.
> 
> Think we must be due some baby news on here soon too: Debz, Fitzy, Madrid, any news, MrsKG, I am going to start stalking you by text soon too lol... How are you all doing now. I remember speaking toyou all in the RM thread, and you all announcing your BFP's :)
> 
> So, now I need to jump over to MARL, and see how all the lovely yummy mummy's are doing and look at the gorgeous baby pics.
> 
> 
> AFM: I was back at the gp's yesterday, she is in agreement that unfortunately I am not going to be one of the lucky ones who bloom in pregnancy lol... so my list goes on: sinuses, headaches, heartburn and bloating, plantar fasciitis, super sore and sensitive nips, lack of energy.... haha got to love pregnancy.
> I was given co codamol for when the pain of walking gets too much and some steroid spray for the on-going sinus problem. Also she suggested Lansinoh for the sore nips.
> 
> Apart from that all is good, little junior was having a party yesterday and the movement is amazing to watch, ripples and things sticking out of my tummy, the sensations have totally changed, it's so lovely to see/feel.
> 
> On the shopping front, I have the Mamas and Papas ultima travel system, changing mat, baby bath and 2 bags of clothes (mainly from my sister's baby, Noah). We are hoping to start sorting the spare room soon in preparation.
> 
> We get to see little C again on the 13th Feb, I cannot wait, it's been way too long x.

Thank you Lee, definitely going to find out, I can't wait :cloud9:

Sorry to hear you are having a few problems :hugs: hope you are ok :flower: good luck for your scan next week, looking forward to seeing the photos :thumbup:

Loving all the good news and gorgeous scan photos ladies :flower:

I had my midwife appointment today, there was a student midwife with her too, both were lovely, I was smiling the whole way through as I have never managed to attend one before. Did the usual tests and questions, Have been prescribed a higher dose of folic acid. Given lots of goodies and my maternity notes :happydance:

I also had a scan today too, from last Thursday to today our bean has grown an extra 4 days, so they have put me at 9 weeks 6 days. I was over the moon, 2 more weeks till I am out of the danger zone :happydance: Baby was awake when I had the scan, it gave us a few waves :cloud9::cloud9: it was also kicking its little legs even more, did a massive stretch at one point and did a little wiggle :haha: heartbeat at 170 bpm, so still very high :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0022.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrskg

Heart fitzy an Madrid are due soon too x

It's 3am an just read debzies news x so excited I'd imagine she will have had her by now an if not soon x can't wait for update x 

Great news zebra x


----------



## Madrid98

Was she in labour? How could I missed that?? Hope she's holding her baby girl now!

Congrats on such a great appt zebra! 

Why are you up so late mrs? Insomnia or too uncomfortable?


----------



## Mrskg

Yeah debzie in labour hope she is holding her gorgeous rainbow an too busy to update x

I slept most of yest hence reason I was up so late Madrid think I finally dozed of about 4 an up at half 6 my wee one not well now thi k she's getti g an ear infection gonna be a long day x


----------



## bumpyplease

Loads of good news girls I love it!!!! 
Will go and stalk debzies journal - hoping she has her baby girl in her arms right now and what a lovely day to be born - my birthday lol xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Gosh just realised how many of you are full term.....and Pad and Lee in 3rd tri.....I LOVE this!!!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Happy birthday bumpy xx


----------



## dextersmum

good luck Debzie can't wait to hear how it all went and see a photo of the new arrival


----------



## Madrid98

I've been admitted into hospital. I had my 38 weeks check this morning & the GP sent me here straight away as the baby isn't engaged still plus I haven't had my birth plan discussed. 

When I arrived here they scan me & baby was transversal. Second scan she's head down. She isn't stable to I need to wait here until Tuesday when I'll be 39 weeks. The risk could be that my waters break & she'll go head down but pressing the umbilical cord & cutting the blood supply. If by Tuesday I haven't gone into labour they'll break my waters & hope she'll get engaged do that I can have a normal delivery. If she doesn't & keeps moving around I'll have a c-section again so either way I'm not leaving without the baby I think. 

Dh has gone to get my suitcase & other stuff I'm going to need if I'm staying 4 days extra.


----------



## Raptasaur

Madrid I hope baby gets her head down for you. I thought it was ok for babies to go head down right at the last minute when they're not your first? I hope everything goes smoothly for you whichever way she decides to arrive!!

Debzie hopefully you will have had the baby by now. Will stalk for updates over the weekend. 

Zebra hooray for a great scan and your first midwife appointment. Delighted for you. 

Chilli hopefully the next scan will show you more. I know how slowly these early days and weeks go....

Lee I tried cloth nappies with my DD but she got terrible red skin and rash from them so we went back to the disposables. I used Tushies, an american brand which doesn't have any of those gel chemicals in them. In my county you can get a trial pack of cloth nappies for a really cheap price (£20 instead of £90). It's about reducing rubbish to landfill. Worth checking if that's available locally to you. Sorry to hear you are suffering with so many pg ailments. The good thing is they all disappear the moment you deliver. 

:wave: to everyone else. Hope you all have lovely weekends.

AFM, picking DD up in an hour - half term starts - and we are heading down to Somerset for the weekend which is what I bought hubbie for his birthday. Really looking forward to a change of scene and putting my feet up a bit (DH has been in Germany all week so I am a bit pooped).


----------



## gbnf

hi Ladies

Im wanting to try coq10 but unsure of what dose and do i take all the way through cycle or just part

Thanks 

xxxx


----------



## Mrskg

:hugs: Madrid x I also thought it was ok for subsequent babies to engage at last min ? Hope all goes well an you have your gorgeous baby I your arms before you know it xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Good luck Madrid x


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Madrid :flower:


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of u Madrid x


----------



## fitzy79

Wishing you all the best Madrid...hope Baby engages for you soon! 

Any word on Debzie??

I had a preggo massage today...fabulous! You don't realise how much strain and pressure is placed on the back until you feel the knots being kneaded out!!


----------



## Hope39

https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/articleGallery.asp?categoryID=1

There you go girls, some councils subsidise cloth nappies

Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Debzie s hubby updated fb she had her baby daughter this morn x can't wait for debzie to update x


----------



## wookie130

Oh, really, Mrskg? I don't come in here often enough!

You're about ready to go too!!!


----------



## emz1987

Congratulations Debzie, Can't wait to see aome pics.

Congrats on the scan Zebra, Hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by for you and you will see a big difference in scan pics then, I couldn't believe how much of difference 2 weeks made when I went for my 12 week scan. 

Lee- Sorry you haven't been well. Hope you start to feel better soon. You and Pads Pregnancies seem to be going so quick now. 
Im feeling much better thanks, Started to feel her moving a couple of days ago so feeling relaxed now and just enjoying being pregnanant with my little rainbow.

Madrid Sorry your stuck in hospital but on the birght side you will be holding your little rainbow in the enxt few days and you get to have plenty of rest before she comes. So excited for you.

Hi to everyone else Ive missed and hope you are all well x


----------



## fitzy79

Congrats to Debzie!! Another little Rainbow arrives safely thank God! So looks like it'll be Madrid next then am putting you after Mrs KG and then me although any of us could go at any time!!! I still don't think Itsy will be coming early though!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Debzie!!! Can't wait for your birth story and pics!!!

Fitzy I'll tell you on Tuesday if I'm next or not. So far since yesterday she's been head down. I don't if engaged but head down it's closer than we were before.

Emz I'm not so sure about the rest. I could only sleep 2 hours last night because I was in a bedroom with 3 newborns who were perfectly synchronised to cry one after another. At around 6:30am they asked me if I preferred to be in a room with pregnant women & I said yes. I truly hope tonight will be a bit better.


----------



## dextersmum

good luck Madrid hope you get moved to a quieter room and get some rest before the baby arrives x


----------



## Madrid98

I've managed to have a little 30 mins siesta & I'm feeling much better right now. Thank God for that!!!!

This new room I'm in is much quieter. I'm sure tonight will be better; if not ill turn into a zombie!!! Lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Debzie, looking forward to seeing an update and some pictures :flower:



emz1987 said:


> Congratulations Debzie, Can't wait to see aome pics.
> 
> Congrats on the scan Zebra, Hopefully the next 2 weeks will fly by for you and you will see a big difference in scan pics then, I couldn't believe how much of difference 2 weeks made when I went for my 12 week scan.
> 
> Lee- Sorry you haven't been well. Hope you start to feel better soon. You and Pads Pregnancies seem to be going so quick now.
> Im feeling much better thanks, Started to feel her moving a couple of days ago so feeling relaxed now and just enjoying being pregnanant with my little rainbow.
> 
> Madrid Sorry your stuck in hospital but on the birght side you will be holding your little rainbow in the enxt few days and you get to have plenty of rest before she comes. So excited for you.
> 
> Hi to everyone else Ive missed and hope you are all well x

Thank you :thumbup: I hope it does, it seems to be going quick so far, I just want me and bean to be safe. It is amazing how a week or so can make a huge difference. Looking forward to baby growing more in these next two weeks :cloud9: Hope all is well with you :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Yay Deb! What fab news another rainbow!! 

Madrid hope you get some rest... I remember how noisy it was when i was unexpectedly admitted...good news that baby is head down now!

Fitzy... so you and MrsK will be next!

Zebra lovely scan piccies

Emz so pleased you can feel baby move now! It is amazing!

AFM
I had my thyroid bloods re done on Friday and my GP called me Friday night and told me that my thyroid had gone mega toxic again... worse than I had it in first tri... and with a T4 of 95 that was really bad and this time it is even worse... When I was admitted to hosp about 3 wks ago my Obs Cons took my anti thyroid drugs off me and said I didn't need them. For the last 10 days or so I have been feeling really ill.. breathless, heart palps, sweats, insomnia so I wasn't surprised when my GP called. He told me to go back on the anti thyroid drugs straight away on a really high dosage. I am in tomorrow for a scan and to see my Consultant... hmmm I intend to have a very direct conversation with him!!!!

But on happier news...

I am finally in third tri! 28 weeks today! Cannot believe it... am totally amazed! And I get to see my boy again tomorrow!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad happy 3rd trimester hun :happydance: congratulations :hugs:. Sorry to hear about your thyroid issues. I would DEFINITLEY have words with your consultant tomorrow. Enjoy seeing your little man again.

33 weeks today and I'm starting to get excited.......about time too :haha:. Baby clothes, vests, hats and mitts are washed and all folded into drawers. I can't help but go into the spare room, open the drawer and just STARE. I'm very organised and seem to have pretty much everything sorted. I'm going to write my "birth plan" into my notes soon......it's all of 3 lines :haha:. I don't want an epidural unless necessary, I want baby to be wiped off before she's passed to me and I'm opting for the injection to pass the placenta :thumbup:. I like things nice and simple :winkwink:


----------



## Madrid98

Pad that's exactly the reason why I didn't want to stop my injections until 38 weeks. The consultants at one hospital pressured me so many times but I said no way. I won't do anything I don't feel comfortable doing. They could never assured me I was going to be 100% ok so I refused time after time. I even told them "for you is just another patient & if something happen another mc; for me it's much more than that after all I've been through. It's no game because is my daughter we're talking about" ufffffgfggggggvg


----------



## Mrskg

Happy 3rd tri pad. :happydance: 

Holly I like your birth plan x mine is very similar all I care about is a healthy baby x

Madrid hope you're enjoying the rest if nothing else x

Fitzy we're nearly there :cloud9: x

Single number countdown to dd :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Holly, Madrid and MrsK.

Holly my Hubby is struggling upstairs to build all of baby's furniture as I type! So far cot is up, chest of drawers/changing table is under way judging by the grumbles from upstairs lol!!

Madrid thank you for confirming that I am not acting like a crazy first time Mum x

Holly and MrsK your birth plans sound very similar to mine... the MW at the hosp asked me what my birth plan was... I said I intend to come to hospital and have a baby... that is it! 

To be fair, I also want to avoid epidural if I can, but if I need it then hell I will have it. I also want them to wipe the baby before I have him and I want to be skin to skin with him and I also want my Husband to be skin to skin with him too... no, not a full strip, but top off so Leo can feel his Dad's body and hear his heart beat.

Oooo I have just suddenly come over all emotional...


----------



## Madrid98

Of course you aren't mad!!! They sometimes (too many unfortunately) don't realise we're people with feelings & a past we carry. It isn't as simple as "well, don't worry, you can try again". What if they're just ruining our last chance? Not every woman is prepared mentally or otherwise to go through this time after time. 
I don't know if I'm making sense but I hope you understand my point. It makes my blood boil to be treated like a number or a hamster.


----------



## LilSluz

Scarol &#8211; ICU/ER nurse - oh, that is a stressful job! I&#8217;m also friends w/an ER Dr in Australia on this thread. That has to be high stress for both of you! Lina Bean it is :thumbup:.

Rap &#8211; lol, I didn&#8217;t know that was just the amniotic fluid, so you just taught me that, too! She didn&#8217;t mention that. Wow, what a coincidence you have/had snowboarding & rare neuro issues, too! Yeah, you could say I&#8217;m totally done with it now. I&#8217;ve heard of Guillian Barr, just not sure what it is. Neuro issues are tough especially of pregs bc theres no &#8220;safe Cat B med&#8221; you can take. So yours is better or just at the maintenance level? 

EMZ &#8211; aw, wonderful scan pics! The profile one is so clear :cloud9: yay!!! Yes, this is your rainbow!

Dexters &#8211; Thanks for explanation on belly band. Was wondering what they were. :thumbup: And good to know they help w/lots of stuff! Hope the PGP calms for you. I really hope you are right as this would be the best 40th &#8211; or any bday &#8211; present ever! Not sure on my end though (see bottom) :nope:

MissM &#8211; thanks! Yeah its nerve wrecking for any age. Your scan is this week right? :happydance:

Lee &#8211; yay for scan coming up! I love Morgan. Love Caya & Alayna too &#8211; very lovely, unique names! Ugh, I don&#8217;t, think I&#8217;ll be one of those easy pregs either so I share your pain as I have everything under the sun! :hugs:

Madrid &#8211; OMG, 3 newborns synchronized to cry one after the other :dohh:. Why on earth would they put you ina the same room as babies are in??? :saywhat: hoping you can get some sleep tonight &#8211; and everything crossed it will work out you will be giving us good news soon! Good luck hun!!! :flower:

Zebra &#8211; Aw, loving the scan pics! 170 is just fine, chic. Mine only now went down to 160 (from 176). Isn&#8217;t that movement the BEST? :cloud9: Same thing happened to me at the same time &#8211; put me ahead 4 days & now 1 week ahead. But you have to still go by your original anniversary & due dates unless they specifically told you that you have a new one. Being ahead only means our babies are bigger than what they usually are at this &#8220;age&#8221;. So don&#8217;t change your ticker/anniv day or anything. I know I was loving that news & thinking I got to skip a week but doesn&#8217;t work that way (dammit!) :nope:

Debzie &#8211; Congrats on your lil :pink: :happydance:

Pad &#8211; Ugh, I&#8217;d REEM your OB out like nobodys business! Who takes a high-risk preggo off her thyroid meds when w/o testing & especially given the scare ashe&#8217;s already hadf? Ugh, precisely why I 2nd guess everything they tell me! But, better: Happy 3rd Tri!!! :happydance: (P.S. &#8211; sweet the skin-to-skin holding of Pickle :cloud9:)

AFM &#8211; I am on forced bed rest today. :cry::cry::cry: I have been way too stressed out lately, everyone is pressuring me & bearing down on me to &#8220;do more, be more, etc&#8221; even though I am already working 60hr weeks & being pressured beyond what any pregnant woman should ever endure &#8211; its people being needy & thinking of themselves first before my needs to REST! Well, I&#8217;ve had quick, sharp pains, twinges, cramps, dull aches the works & know they are safe. But last night I has leakage & now this morning I had the most horribly severe pain that lasted several minutes :cry:. It was so bad I was crying. :sad2: It eventually subsided & its still coming & going in shorter periods of pain, but I called OB. He put me on forced bed rest & I have emergency u/s at 9am tomorrow morning. He said no reason to go to ER bc if I&#8217;m miscarrying, they can&#8217;t do anything anyway. :cry: 

So I wait &#8211; and cry &#8211; and wait&#8230; I realize it may be nothing, but I am just at my 12.5 wk marke now (latest mc) &#8211; I SO hate this RMC sh*t!!! :cry:

P.S. - and don't worry, all of these pressuring assholes are either getting a earful from me after this or they are being cut from my life - period. :devil: I'm done with people's selfish bullshit, my baby comes first before ANYONE & that includes DH too! (who only now understands my need to rest & not be bothered w/dumb shit after this morning's episode - he got to witness the whole thing & was really worried & sad, GOOD!)


----------



## MissMaternal

Madrid I'm sorry to hear you're in hospital but its great news that baby is head down now!! Not long for you!

Pad happy 3rd tri! That sucks about your thyroid! Hopefully being back on the meds will soon get it under control :thumbup: enjoy your scan tomorrow 



LilSluz said:


> MissM  thanks! Yeah its nerve wrecking for any age. Your scan is this week right? :happydance:

Yep my scan is tomorrow at 2pm  I hope being on bed rest does you good, I will be thinking of you at your scan tomorrow, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Zebra  Aw, loving the scan pics! 170 is just fine, chic. Mine only now went down to 160 (from 176). Isnt that movement the BEST? :cloud9: Same thing happened to me at the same time  put me ahead 4 days & now 1 week ahead. But you have to still go by your original anniversary & due dates unless they specifically told you that you have a new one. Being ahead only means our babies are bigger than what they usually are at this age. So dont change your ticker/anniv day or anything. I know I was loving that news & thinking I got to skip a week but doesnt work that way (dammit!) :nope:
> 
> AFM  I am on forced bed rest today. :cry::cry::cry: I have been way too stressed out lately, everyone is pressuring me & bearing down on me to do more, be more, etc even though I am already working 60hr weeks & being pressured beyond what any pregnant woman should ever endure  its people being needy & thinking of themselves first before my needs to REST! Well, Ive had quick, sharp pains, twinges, cramps, dull aches the works & know they are safe. But last night I has leakage & now this morning I had the most horribly severe pain that lasted several minutes :cry:. It was so bad I was crying. :sad2: It eventually subsided & its still coming & going in shorter periods of pain, but I called OB. He put me on forced bed rest & I have emergency u/s at 9am tomorrow morning. He said no reason to go to ER bc if Im miscarrying, they cant do anything anyway. :cry:
> 
> So I wait  and cry  and wait I realize it may be nothing, but I am just at my 12.5 wk marke now (latest mc)  I SO hate this RMC sh*t!!! :cry:
> 
> P.S. - and don't worry, all of these pressuring assholes are either getting a earful from me after this or they are being cut from my life - period. :devil: I'm done with people's selfish bullshit, my baby comes first before ANYONE & that includes DH too! (who only now understands my need to rest & not be bothered w/dumb shit after this morning's episode - he got to witness the whole thing & was really worried & sad, GOOD!)

Thanks Lil, it was an awesome feeling :flower: My cycle was all over the place which is strange when I got pregnant in November. My last period was 22/11/12 so I should be over 11 weeks, I had two positive ovulation tests within a week or so of each other. I have mentioned this to them so they mentioned I might change quite a bit, and not to follow it from LMP as such. I got put forward last week as well and my EDD moved, they do keep moving it and seem to be ok with doing so. All a bit confusing :blush: I guess I will find out properly at my dating scan soon. I have moved my ticker mind as they did mention its ok :blush:

Sorry to hear what you are going through :hugs: hope the scan goes ok tomorrow, will be looking for an update :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Lils thank you Hun!! I hope your scan will go perfect. You should take it easy from now on & if people ask too much from you, then you need to learn to say 'no'. You are first priority now. There's no point stressing yourself so much :hugs:

Zebra the date changing is perfectly fine!! And like you said, I wouldn't be surprised if they change it again at your daring scan. Mine got moved from 23rd feb to 19th feb. 

Pad thinking of you today!! 

How are my next set of mummies doing? Fitzy, mrskg?

Rap, holly, lee, zebra, miss mat, scaroli,...., hope you had a good weekend. 

And my update is that today I'll find out what the plan is for tomorrow. I had a good chat yesterday with the midwife & doctor as I was feeing a bit overwhelmed but the whole thing :cry: so hopeless!! 
As it stands if she isn't engaged I'm sure I'll have a c-section because she said:
- they can't break my waters unless I'm open (they have check my cervix at all yet)
- they can't induced me due to the risk on my previous c-section scar
- they can't do a sweep unless she's head down because I can't go into labour with her not fully engaged due to the risk with the umbilical cord being trapped 
- if engaged they'd prefer to let me go naturally (but will I wait in the hospital? Or at home? Don't know yet)

My mum is arriving today. She had to change her flight yesterday as she wasn't flying until the 18th. And thankfully her manager was very understanding & said it wasn't a problem for her to start her leave a week early. Poor thing I'm sure she couldn't sleep much last night with all the travelling excitement. 

I'll update you later on today!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Madrid98 said:


> Lils thank you Hun!! I hope your scan will go perfect. You should take it easy from now on & if people ask too much from you, then you need to learn to say 'no'. You are first priority now. There's no point stressing yourself so much :hugs:
> 
> Zebra the date changing is perfectly fine!! And like you said, I wouldn't be surprised if they change it again at your daring scan. Mine got moved from 23rd feb to 19th feb.
> 
> Pad thinking of you today!!
> 
> How are my next set of mummies doing? Fitzy, mrskg?
> 
> Rap, holly, lee, zebra, miss mat, scaroli,...., hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> And my update is that today I'll find out what the plan is for tomorrow. I had a good chat yesterday with the midwife & doctor as I was feeing a bit overwhelmed but the whole thing :cry: so hopeless!!
> As it stands if she isn't engaged I'm sure I'll have a c-section because she said:
> - they can't break my waters unless I'm open (they have check my cervix at all yet)
> - they can't induced me due to the risk on my previous c-section scar
> - they can't do a sweep unless she's head down because I can't go into labour with her not fully engaged due to the risk with the umbilical cord being trapped
> - if engaged they'd prefer to let me go naturally (but will I wait in the hospital? Or at home? Don't know yet)
> 
> My mum is arriving today. She had to change her flight yesterday as she wasn't flying until the 18th. And thankfully her manager was very understanding & said it wasn't a problem for her to start her leave a week early. Poor thing I'm sure she couldn't sleep much last night with all the travelling excitement.
> 
> I'll update you later on today!!!

It is crazy how much it moves, I got pushed back loads to start with when I was 5 weeks. Wonder if baby is making it up for it now? I am incredibly nervous as I am approaching the 12 week mark soon. I have never got this far before, just hoping it sticks. I am glad I am not the only one who gets moved around a lot. I don't think I have managed to find baby's HB on the doppler either, I did get a high HB reading but I am unsure if I was counting it properly :blush:

Wishing you all the luck with tomorrow, nice that your mum's boss was understanding :thumbup: will be keeping on eye on the thread for updates :flower:


----------



## dextersmum

lils i hope everything is ok at your scan sending you a big virtual hug :hugs:

I had a tough weekend as I had felt the baby move a lot more during the week and was loving the feeling and over the weekend she was very quiet and I didn't feel her that often and when I did it wasn't that strong so I went into panick overload and had an emotional melt down on sunday and sobbed for about 30 mins thinking the worse. I know it is because I already have the experience of having to have a baby by emergency section last time at 28 weeks when there was reduced movement and we found out the placenta was no longer feeding him. I went to see my midwife today and she used her doppler and it took a good minute for her to find the baby's heartbeat but she found it so all is good. Such an emotional rollercoaster at the moment


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lils- So sorry you are having to go through this- I'm stalking this morning waiting for your update. :hugs: 

Madrid- hope you had a better nights sleep and you are doing well!

Good morning and Happy Monday everyone!

Oh- GBNF- I don't think anyone responded to your question about CoQ10 and honestly I don't know much of anything about it. I hope you have found the answers you were looking for, though.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry I don't have much time for a longer post. I'm back at home after they scan me & examined me internally twice. Backache & a bit uncomfortable but nothing else so far. I'm going back to hospital tomorrow so they can check how she is; hopefully still head down.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo hoping she is head down for you Madrid!

Lils... stalking stalking for an update......

Scaro Happy Monday to you!

Dexters I have had days when Leo has been so still I have worried myself stupid and have been using my doppler for reassurance and other days when he has been wriggling around like crazy... drives you nuts doesn't it!

Zebra yup they will move your dates around a bit... mine got shifted 3 times!

Well we had our 28 wk scan today. Leo is measuring ahead on everything... head is measuring 31 wks, stomach 30 wks and thigh 29.5 wks... however, Consultant said he always measures ahead so he is not concerned. 

I too had my glucose test. I was told to fast from midnight. Had my first bloods drawn 10.15... drank yukky drink and then next bloods done at 12.15... I was STARVING!!! Get my results tomorrow.... I hope I am not diabetic...

Thyroid is still toxic big time.. hence I feel crap.. back on my 8 tablets a day for that.

On to nicer things... Leo was all curled up, still breech, but has swapped sides so his head is now on my left and his feet are on the right of me. He was as camera shy as ever...this is the best piccy of him.
 



Attached Files:







28 wks.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## emz1987

Madrid- Bet its nice to be back home. Put your feet up and relax now before she arrives. 

Dextersmum- I had exactly the same weekend as you, Baby was moving around loads lastweek and the last 2 days ive hardly felt her move. Just little movements. Couldn't find her with the doppler this morning either so started to panick. Had a nice relaxing bath and tried again and found her straight away. Sounds like shes moving a lot but I just can't feel it as much. I spoke to the midwife and she told me this is normal as we don't feel all the movements yet. 

Lils- Hope everything went ok with your scan today. Get plenty of rest and relax. Don't know how you manage a 60 hour week and everything else. Some people can be really selfish, Just think about you and your little one.


Zebra2023- I couldn't find baby's heartbeat on Doppler untill about 13-14 weeks. Spent ages trying to find it and then one day I found it straight away and have found it easily ever since so don't worry about it. My dates were also changed a few times untill I went for my dating scan.

Halfway through today, Can't beleive it.


----------



## emz1987

Pad Congrats on the scan. Glad Leo is doing well and measuring ahead. Good luck for the Results tomorrow. Lovely pic.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Emz! Hubby said he looks like a proper baby now.. and swears he saw him lying on a hammock, tequila in one hand and cigar in the other ... proper Caribbean chilling lol.

There was only one screen so I saw nothing (boo!)... Hubby saw it all x


----------



## dextersmum

that is one of my pet hates pad when we the mummy have to lie there and stare at the ceiling whilst daddy gets a good seat and view of the screen and can do everything baby is doing. I have only ever been to one hospital which was liverpool womens where they had a separate screen that the mum could watch and the sonographer/consultant pointed out everything she was looking at and doing and that was so much better. I think every hospital should have these.

Great scan photo Leo sounds like a typical boy every time we went for a scan with Dexter the consultant had a hard time trying to look at what we were there for as Dexter would find every way possible either to cover up the part consultant wanted to see or move about so much we couldn't get a clear photo lol

Emz my midwife said the same as yours about not being able to feel every movement and even though I kept telling myself that over the weekend it didn't stop the panick from getting a grip of me probably the joys of pregnancy hormones??

baby has been dancing around most of the day today I guess she was just having a chill out weekend lol

Madrid hope baby stays engaged and things start to progress for you


----------



## LilSluz

Big massive WHEW, Thank God, Holy Mary Mother of God & shoooo & all those wonderful phrases when you avoid a major tragedy!

Lil Flo is fine & fiesty & rambunctious as usual! His u/s sucks so pic isn't even worth posting, but it did the job & that's all I needed (I'll rely on the Peri for any photo ops!). So, he said either very severe ligament pain (which it is unusual to be THAT bad & prolonged) or it was my right luteal cyst that may have twisted & ruptured or otherwise resolved itself yesterday - which is something I totally forgot about & remembered late last night. :dohh:

Today I am defo having pains but these actually feel more like the ligament pains that are strong, but normal. I am still walking funny & holding my bottom rt side when I walk). But, that's all fine - I can deal w/that & the lovely accompanying back pain. I just don't ever want to feel that prolonged/severe of pain coming from my abdomen again, thank you! 

Anyway - thank all you ladies for your support & advice & reassurance! Its all so scary w/the "last mc milestone" & the fact that I cut down progesterone majorly. I was supposed to stop but I'm doing 1/day now (& no cream) until they are gone. I just don't feel comfortable stopping cold turkey, but that timing was interesting w/that too - and the stress! Going to cut back the work to 45 - 50hrs/wk (well, will try really hard anyway) & just refuse to take peoples crap. If they don't respect a high-risk pregnant lady's need for rest then get out of my life entirely - that goes for family too, I don't care. And I've flat-out told this to a few of these family members (including DH) already. 

My baby is more important than anyone or anything else right now!!!


----------



## dextersmum

lils that is great news I have been coming on here all day waiting for your update. So glad lil flo is thriving and your pain was nothing to do with the baby.

Time to put yourself and baby first and start saying no to people and if they don't understand screw them this is the most important thing for you right now x


----------



## LilSluz

Zebra - I keep forgetting about that 2 Ov cycle! But yeah, if they change your EDD, then defo change your ticker! My measurements keep coming out further & further ahead, but my dates aren't changing at all. Not long now & so glad ot hear this is the farthest you've ever gotten - I think you have a rainbow here! :cloud9:

Scarol - Ok I know its 1 day early but I can;t come on every day so: * Happy 12 weeks!!! *:yipee::wohoo: 

Madrid - I know I need reminding every so often :dohh:. You poor thing. Glad your mom is coming in early & GL at your appt tomorrow. Hoping she becomes engaged with her head up & everything looks good - update us when you can!

Pad - lovely pic of Leo! So, Leo is defo his name then? This is the first time you called him Leo & not Pickle! I'll be having a lil Leo myself EDD is 8/21 but since I need a c-sec they will do it 1 week earlier so around 8/14 or so. :thumbup: Hoping that thyroid goes down quickly! (hate the glucose test too, its brutal!)

Dexters - Exactly! And sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. having that happen I can imagine must be stressful enough, but with your situation, I can't imagine how worrisome it must be. I hope things are better today. :flower:

EMZ - Happy 20 weeks & 50%!!! :yipee:

Pad & Dexters - :saywhat: You can't even watch your scans take place the whole time??? Oh my, I had no idea! That would be awful! :nope: Can't they just tilt the monitor your way? Ugh, after all we go through - DH gets to see it all! :grr:


----------



## Mrskg

Great news lil xxx

Good luck with scan miss x

:hugs: dexters mum glad All is well parl is so hard At times x

Madrid hope she stays head down x

Pad glad u had a great scan x 

Head blank now x

Had a rubbish day visiting loo :blush: sore an uncomfy an really grumpy just want to give myself a shake! X


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yay Lils!!! I'm so happy everything was ok- I've been stalking all morning. Thanks so much for the 12 week congrats. I've been telling more people now (haven't made a public announcement yet), but every time I tell someone I second guess myself. My due date is far from yours (8/27) and I'll be a c-section as well so I'm thinking around 8/20.


----------



## dextersmum

[Pad - lovely pic of Leo! So, Leo is defo his name then? This is the first time you called him Leo & not Pickle! I'll be having a lil Leo myself EDD is 8/21 but since I need a c-sec they will do it 1 week earlier so around 8/14 or so. :thumbup: Hoping that thyroid goes down quickly! (hate the glucose test too, its brutal!)

Dexters - Exactly! And sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. having that happen I can imagine must be stressful enough, but with your situation, I can't imagine how worrisome it must be. I hope things are better today. :flower:

Pad & Dexters - :saywhat: You can't even watch your scans take place the whole time??? Oh my, I had no idea! That would be awful! :nope: Can't they just tilt the monitor your way? Ugh, after all we go through - DH gets to see it all! :grr:[/QUOTE]

Lil they tilt the monitor to show you baby and heart beat at first but when they are doing all the measurements they turn it back so they can see it themselves so that is when hubby gets to watch it all. I knew that the USA hospitals would have better facilities for the mummy to be able to watch.

you said that you will be having a little Leo does that mean you know you are having a boy? or if it is a boy you will be calling him Leo?

Things have been much better today with lots of movement from baby Lexi :happydance:


----------



## Raptasaur

Just a quick one to say Lils I am so glad everything is well. Ease up on work and take care of yourself and baby please. It is hard to start saying no to people but this time is precious and you need to put yourself first. 

Madrid enjoy your own bed and hope baby stays head down for you. 

Pad glad you had a good scan today. Sorry to hear you've been feeling so rubbish. I can't believe they took you fully off the meds anyway. Did you give him what for today?? 

Dexters glad baby is more active for you today. It is so strange how much they vary day to day. 

Emz congrats on 20 weeks. So pleased for you. 

MrsKG it's normal to be grumpy when you're physically uncomfortable. Hope you feel better to tomorrow. Hopefully not too much longer for you now. 

Hi to everyone else. I am pooped after weekend away and have my DD on half-term all week. I was such a lame mummy today!! Hope I have some more energy tomorrow. Baby's kicks getting bigger now and starting to see them more on the outside. It's a little bugger though because everytime I get my DH or DD to come and feel, it stops!!


----------



## fitzy79

Lil, so relieved for you...it is vital that you put yourself and Baby first. NOBODY is going to thank you for going above and beyond the call of duty at work..it'll jsut be an expectation. You are the only person who can advocate for Lil Flo and after all you've been through nothing is worth jeopardising his/her wellbeing!:hugs:

Pad, great to hear that Leo is thriving but am disgusted about the consultant and the thyroid meds.:growlmad:

MrsKG, am hearing you on the toilet front..TMI but lots of clearing out going on here!!:blush:

Madrid, hope Baby stays head down for you..am sure she will at this stage! 

Emz, Dexter - the movement worry is a constant. At the stage you're at Itsy used to have a couple of really active days and this would often be followed by a quiet day or two...always freaked me out! Even now, I still think about movement and worry all the time:dohh:


----------



## Zebra2023

padbrat said:


> Oooo hoping she is head down for you Madrid!
> 
> Lils... stalking stalking for an update......
> 
> Scaro Happy Monday to you!
> 
> Dexters I have had days when Leo has been so still I have worried myself stupid and have been using my doppler for reassurance and other days when he has been wriggling around like crazy... drives you nuts doesn't it!
> 
> Zebra yup they will move your dates around a bit... mine got shifted 3 times!
> 
> Well we had our 28 wk scan today. Leo is measuring ahead on everything... head is measuring 31 wks, stomach 30 wks and thigh 29.5 wks... however, Consultant said he always measures ahead so he is not concerned.
> 
> I too had my glucose test. I was told to fast from midnight. Had my first bloods drawn 10.15... drank yukky drink and then next bloods done at 12.15... I was STARVING!!! Get my results tomorrow.... I hope I am not diabetic...
> 
> Thyroid is still toxic big time.. hence I feel crap.. back on my 8 tablets a day for that.
> 
> On to nicer things... Leo was all curled up, still breech, but has swapped sides so his head is now on my left and his feet are on the right of me. He was as camera shy as ever...this is the best piccy of him.

Such a relief to see others do as well, I was all over the place when I was getting pushed back, love getting pushed forward :blush:

Beautiful scan photo :flower:



emz1987 said:


> Madrid- Bet its nice to be back home. Put your feet up and relax now before she arrives.
> 
> Dextersmum- I had exactly the same weekend as you, Baby was moving around loads lastweek and the last 2 days ive hardly felt her move. Just little movements. Couldn't find her with the doppler this morning either so started to panick. Had a nice relaxing bath and tried again and found her straight away. Sounds like shes moving a lot but I just can't feel it as much. I spoke to the midwife and she told me this is normal as we don't feel all the movements yet.
> 
> Lils- Hope everything went ok with your scan today. Get plenty of rest and relax. Don't know how you manage a 60 hour week and everything else. Some people can be really selfish, Just think about you and your little one.
> 
> 
> Zebra2023- I couldn't find baby's heartbeat on Doppler untill about 13-14 weeks. Spent ages trying to find it and then one day I found it straight away and have found it easily ever since so don't worry about it. My dates were also changed a few times untill I went for my dating scan.
> 
> Halfway through today, Can't beleive it.

It just made me think as people find it early, scared myself a little. I guess I won't be one of those people who find it early. Thank you :flower: will keep trying :thumbup: I'm sure I will find it eventually :)



LilSluz said:


> Zebra - I keep forgetting about that 2 Ov cycle! But yeah, if they change your EDD, then defo change your ticker! My measurements keep coming out further & further ahead, but my dates aren't changing at all. Not long now & so glad ot hear this is the farthest you've ever gotten - I think you have a rainbow here! :cloud9:
> 
> Scarol - Ok I know its 1 day early but I can;t come on every day so: * Happy 12 weeks!!! *:yipee::wohoo:
> 
> Madrid - I know I need reminding every so often :dohh:. You poor thing. Glad your mom is coming in early & GL at your appt tomorrow. Hoping she becomes engaged with her head up & everything looks good - update us when you can!
> 
> Pad - lovely pic of Leo! So, Leo is defo his name then? This is the first time you called him Leo & not Pickle! I'll be having a lil Leo myself EDD is 8/21 but since I need a c-sec they will do it 1 week earlier so around 8/14 or so. :thumbup: Hoping that thyroid goes down quickly! (hate the glucose test too, its brutal!)
> 
> Dexters - Exactly! And sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. having that happen I can imagine must be stressful enough, but with your situation, I can't imagine how worrisome it must be. I hope things are better today. :flower:
> 
> EMZ - Happy 20 weeks & 50%!!! :yipee:
> 
> Pad & Dexters - :saywhat: You can't even watch your scans take place the whole time??? Oh my, I had no idea! That would be awful! :nope: Can't they just tilt the monitor your way? Ugh, after all we go through - DH gets to see it all! :grr:

No worries lils :thumbup: That is a good thing that all is growing well, wow can't believe you are 12 weeks 5 days, that is great :happydance: :thumbup: I can't believe I have got this far :blush: Aww thank you, I hope this is my rainbow, extremely nervous as I am approaching the 2nd tri soon, just hoping the luck doesn't end. I am not used to this, still overwhelmed I think :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Dexters... to be fair I usually get scanned in antenatal and they do have 2 screens, but this time I was sent to the general ultrasound dept and they only had the screen for the sonographer... so like you say, Hubby got a great view... I just got shown the HB. Plus she struggled to get a piccy of Leo... don't think she was used to antenatal scanning.:wacko:

Hahhaa must be a boy thing eh Dexters! Who knew they would be shy!:haha:

Lils... I said it all in your journal chick. Lil Flo is just fine, just as I said he (yes he lol) would be.. but Mummy needs to take better care of herself! You are not superwoman.. despite your best efforts to be her.... you need to channel some of your reiki vibes to yourself!:flower:

Yep we have finally decided on his name Lils... Leo Isaac Lucas ... is hard to break the Pickle name though ... however, thought I had better get used to calling him by his name lol.

You know what... you could have you Lil Flo on my Hubby's Birthday!! Which is coincidentally the day Leo was conceived:blush:... 12th Aug!! 

Scary! Happy 12 wks chick! YAY!:happydance:

Emz happy 20 wks to you!:happydance:

Oooo MrsK.... does this mean the start of things happening for you?.... I have heard that the body has a ahem.... umm... good clear out before labor starts...:blush:

Raps I was seen my Mr Mahenderan this time (Mr Hayman's boss) and I totally grassed Mr Hayman up to him! Made it very clear that I was less than impressed he had taken me off the PTU without checking with my Endocrinologist... Mr Mahenderan said that clearly that was the wrong thing to do, but that this would have no effect on baby... just me lol. Have to be careful though as Mr Hayman could be the one that delivers Leo... want to make sure he isn't annoyed at me! hehehe:haha:

Leo does exactly the same to Hubby lol...

6 days to go Fitzy!!!:happydance:

Zebra I couldn't find Leo's HB until about 15 weeks.... he was just sitting quite far back in me so please don't be concerned chick. When you do find baby's HB it is the most amazing sound in the world!!:thumbup:


----------



## Zebra2023

I got my dating scan through this morning, I only had my midwife booking in appointment on Thursday, they sent the letter out yesterday, it is for Thursday 14th Feb, I already had one booked with the other hospital, so have cancelled that one. My treatment and birth choice are different. I can't believe how quick I have got it, wasn't expecting it for another week or so :shock:



padbrat said:


> Hey Dexters... to be fair I usually get scanned in antenatal and they do have 2 screens, but this time I was sent to the general ultrasound dept and they only had the screen for the sonographer... so like you say, Hubby got a great view... I just got shown the HB. Plus she struggled to get a piccy of Leo... don't think she was used to antenatal scanning.:wacko:
> 
> Hahhaa must be a boy thing eh Dexters! Who knew they would be shy!:haha:
> 
> Lils... I said it all in your journal chick. Lil Flo is just fine, just as I said he (yes he lol) would be.. but Mummy needs to take better care of herself! You are not superwoman.. despite your best efforts to be her.... you need to channel some of your reiki vibes to yourself!:flower:
> 
> Yep we have finally decided on his name Lils... Leo Isaac Lucas ... is hard to break the Pickle name though ... however, thought I had better get used to calling him by his name lol.
> 
> You know what... you could have you Lil Flo on my Hubby's Birthday!! Which is coincidentally the day Leo was conceived:blush:... 12th Aug!!
> 
> Scary! Happy 12 wks chick! YAY!:happydance:
> 
> Emz happy 20 wks to you!:happydance:
> 
> Oooo MrsK.... does this mean the start of things happening for you?.... I have heard that the body has a ahem.... umm... good clear out before labor starts...:blush:
> 
> Raps I was seen my Mr Mahenderan this time (Mr Hayman's boss) and I totally grassed Mr Hayman up to him! Made it very clear that I was less than impressed he had taken me off the PTU without checking with my Endocrinologist... Mr Mahenderan said that clearly that was the wrong thing to do, but that this would have no effect on baby... just me lol. Have to be careful though as Mr Hayman could be the one that delivers Leo... want to make sure he isn't annoyed at me! hehehe:haha:
> 
> Leo does exactly the same to Hubby lol...
> 
> 6 days to go Fitzy!!!:happydance:
> 
> Zebra I couldn't find Leo's HB until about 15 weeks.... he was just sitting quite far back in me so please don't be concerned chick. When you do find baby's HB it is the most amazing sound in the world!!:thumbup:

I think I might stop trying until a lot later, stop myself from getting frustrated and panicking. I have managed to hear it on the ultrasound, which was wonderful. I wanted to try more for a peace of mind. I am lucky with the getting weekly scans so I can't be too greedy :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## Mrskg

Feeling a bit better today think clear out got more to do with eating too many raw carrots than impending labour much to my hubbies delight he's been on phone twice today telling me to keep my legs tightly shut till half 9 tonight after footie finished....men! Having lots of hot flushes not sure what that's all About :wacko:


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG, it will be Glynny having the hot flushes tonight watching that match lol... Mine is the same, you'd think it was the bloody World Cup final. Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Pad & Zebra my little bubs is the same. Goes crazy then stops when hubby puts his hand on my tummy. Likes to make me out to be a liar lol...

I'm at hospital tomorrow for scan, can't wait to see little C again.


----------



## padbrat

That is the right attitude Zebra! Your next MW appt at 15 wks or so will use the doppler on you and then you can see where she find the HB and you will know where to go to when you try x

Lee looking forward to seeing your scan piccies twinni!!

MrsK... football??? Pah... to men! My Husband is in a sulk cos I won't let him go to Army Navy this year... what are they like!

Well I had a call from the hospital today... guess what... I have gestational diabetes... seriously.... as if there isn't enough going on medically... even the MW said that she was really hoping I wouldn't have it! So, I am off to hospital again on Thursday to see the diabetic team... more needles everyday.. lovely!

Leo... this is not funny! No more traumas for Mummy please lol


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> That is the right attitude Zebra! Your next MW appt at 15 wks or so will use the doppler on you and then you can see where she find the HB and you will know where to go to when you try x
> 
> Lee looking forward to seeing your scan piccies twinni!!
> 
> MrsK... football??? Pah... to men! My Husband is in a sulk cos I won't let him go to Army Navy this year... what are they like!
> 
> Well I had a call from the hospital today... guess what... I have gestational diabetes... seriously.... as if there isn't enough going on medically... even the MW said that she was really hoping I wouldn't have it! So, I am off to hospital again on Thursday to see the diabetic team... more needles everyday.. lovely!
> 
> Leo... this is not funny! No more traumas for Mummy please lol

Hi, just stumbled upon this post and saw you are GD - join the club!!!

I am pregnant for the 7th time. I have 3 DC and have had 3 MMC, most recent Jan 12 at 13-14 weeks and Sept 12 at 8.6 weeks!

I am currently taking progesterone twice a day, injecting clexane into my stomach once a day, checking my blood sugars 4 times a day and last week, due to high morning readings, was put on insulin, so injecting that in my leg every night!!


----------



## dextersmum

pad I can't believe you now have gd you are really being put through the ringer with this pregnancy but you know it will all be worth it when you hold little leo in your arms x

mrskg you did make me laugh about the raw carrots creating the clear out. I hope nothing happens and that celtic win (I am guessing hubby is a celtic supporter??)

lee good luck with your scan tomorrow


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies 
Thanks ladies for the updates on my behalf it's been a roller coster of a journey. On Thursday 7th I had my bp checked and it was raised. Consultant had advised or me to be admitted. Upon admission I was examined and the consultant with my legs in stirrups was able to break my waters. Niagra falls ensued. It even caught the consultants legs soaked the bed and they had to put a bucket under the bed. 

I began contracting straight away initially 4 mins increasing to 2-3 mins by 1am. When placed on the ctg baby's heart rate began to drop before contractions and during. They continued monitoring changing my position etc. I used water and later tens to manage pain which I would recommend. By 7am the next shift cane on and I asked to be reviewed. Doc arrived I was examined and only 3-4 cm dilated. I now was scared shitless thus was a repeat if what happened with my first labour. They offed to monitor baby's sats with a clip or take blood samples. I declined and asked for a c section. The ward sister and further docs came in and agreed for a grade one emergency c section which means decision to baby in less than 30mins.

In theatre I told the anaesthesiologist I ha a failed spinal with Emily se still tried three times........not. Good experience. I was knocked out. 

Isla Jessica was born at 08.11am on the 8th febuary weighing 8lb 7oz. . Here is my rainbow with her very proud big sister Emily.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats debzie!!! They are both gorgeous!! I'm sorry you couldn't have you vbac but taking into account the circumstances I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Mrskg

Lee can't wait to see scan pics tomorrow x hope your house is a happier one than mine right now lol x

Pad :hugs: for gd x 

Dani :wave: glad you found us an massive congrats x

Dexters mum you guessed right albeit not a happy one now x

Debzie great birth story sorry u never got your vbac but I'm sure Isla was more than worth it x hows Emily with name not being Tilly? Casey wasn't happy with kody but she's coming round to it now x

Well kody stayed put for the footie so had a wee word with her an told her anytime now is fine x I'm thinking 13/02/2013 is a great birth date :thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

It was a perfectly happy house til he got home MrsKG, he was at the match. doesn't help I wind him up about my 2 little pooches being teddy bears lol...
I read a few of the FB updates so knew the score.... And yip he is torturing himself again watching it on Skyplus.
Think I will watch end of OBEM, I have a feeling this is one night he'd rather watch women in labour than Celtic again!!!


----------



## LeeC

Debz. Great pics in here and on FB, and now you have a name too. You know I'm delighted for you. The girls are gorgeous and Isla is a beautiful name x.

Pad, sorry to hear about GD, I think I told you my gp said to me there are people who breeze through pregnancy, then there is you!!! Will all be worth it for us very soon. Hope all goes ok Thurs, and Leo.... that really is enough for now thank you ;)


----------



## Taurus8484

debzie - what a beautiful little baby girl and beautiful name......that was one of our names on the list if this little boy was a girl.

madrid - stalking as your next!!! :haha:

pad - GD, oh no!!!! Cant take a break at the moment can you, but at least Leo is okay!!

lil - glad everything was okay on scan

dexter - I panic also when I dont feel him as much. Went to see midwife on Thursday as I couldnt feel him as much that day and day before and he must have moved because he was there jumping around everywhere but because of where my placenta is I couldnt feel it. 

I know I have forgotten people and Im sorry :flower:. Been laid up in bed with dreaded head cold for 4 days and feel horrible. Pharmacist wont give me anything because Im pregnant so just had to wait it out. Its horrible but my little boy mustnt be concerned as he is in there banging and punching harder than ever :thumbup:..........but on a brighter note, made V Day!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is well..........


----------



## fitzy79

Debzie, congrats on the safe arrival of your gorgeous little girl! 

Pad, what a nightmare...GD to add to mix! Leo is certainly putting his Mum through the ringer!! 

Mrs KG, I feel the exact same as you bout 13/02/13...would love Itsy to have it as a birthday!! Don't think it'll happen for me though!


----------



## LeeC

Taurus. Congrats on V day x


----------



## heart tree

Wonderful news Debzie! Loving all the pics! I was wondering what her name was. Beautiful. I've updated the front page. Welcome to the world Isla!


----------



## Zebra2023

I had to cancel my dating appointment in the end as the clinic I go to weekly might be cancelled next week, so I should get discharged from the EPU on Thursday :happydance: I have my dating scan on Wednesday next week instead. That will be me done for the first trimester then, I will be having more scans still but not weekly. I'd say about another 4-5. 



padbrat said:


> That is the right attitude Zebra! Your next MW appt at 15 wks or so will use the doppler on you and then you can see where she find the HB and you will know where to go to when you try x
> 
> Lee looking forward to seeing your scan piccies twinni!!
> 
> MrsK... football??? Pah... to men! My Husband is in a sulk cos I won't let him go to Army Navy this year... what are they like!
> 
> Well I had a call from the hospital today... guess what... I have gestational diabetes... seriously.... as if there isn't enough going on medically... even the MW said that she was really hoping I wouldn't have it! So, I am off to hospital again on Thursday to see the diabetic team... more needles everyday.. lovely!
> 
> Leo... this is not funny! No more traumas for Mummy please lol

Yes, the midwife mentioned she will see me next at 15-16 weeks, I have been going from where baby was showing on the scan but obviously that can differ. First time I have used one so will be better when the midwife can find it :thumbup:



debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> Thanks ladies for the updates on my behalf it's been a roller coster of a journey. On Thursday 7th I had my bp checked and it was raised. Consultant had advised or me to be admitted. Upon admission I was examined and the consultant with my legs in stirrups was able to break my waters. Niagra falls ensued. It even caught the consultants legs soaked the bed and they had to put a bucket under the bed.
> 
> I began contracting straight away initially 4 mins increasing to 2-3 mins by 1am. When placed on the ctg baby's heart rate began to drop before contractions and during. They continued monitoring changing my position etc. I used water and later tens to manage pain which I would recommend. By 7am the next shift cane on and I asked to be reviewed. Doc arrived I was examined and only 3-4 cm dilated. I now was scared shitless thus was a repeat if what happened with my first labour. They offed to monitor baby's sats with a clip or take blood samples. I declined and asked for a c section. The ward sister and further docs came in and agreed for a grade one emergency c section which means decision to baby in less than 30mins.
> 
> In theatre I told the anaesthesiologist I ha a failed spinal with Emily se still tried three times........not. Good experience. I was knocked out.
> 
> Isla Jessica was born at 08.11am on the 8th febuary weighing 8lb 7oz. . Here is my rainbow with her very proud big sister Emily.

Congratulations Debzie, she is gorgeous!! Cute picture :cloud9:

Lee - good luck for your scan today, good luck to anyone else if you are having scans if I have missed you.


----------



## dextersmum

Debzie congratulations on the birth of Isla. It is a beautiful name and your girls look lovely together. Sounds like you had a bumpy ride for the birth but got there in the end. I will have to have another section this time too.

well waiting to see if any babies come today 13/2/13 so come on ladies lol


----------



## padbrat

Thanks ladies for the commiserations about the GD.... Taurus you are damn right chick... I can't catch a bloomin break! Lee I guess your GP was right LOL.

Had a long chat with my Sis about it who is insulin dependent type 1 diabetic and she had both her children as a diabetic... have to say am totally unimpressed with my potential menu of food for the next 11.5 wks! Is it not bad enough that I am denied wine without taking chocolate away from me????? What can a girl use now to cope?? 

I know he will be worth it... I would do anything to keep him healthy and well x

Welcome to the lady who has just joined us.. also with GD... pleased to see I am not alone in the GD club xx

Lee.... stalky stalking for scan news!! And more piccies... although the sonographers seem to grumble that it is hard to get piccies at this stage! Will you stay team yellow I wonder??

MrsK and Fitzy... any sign of a 13/2/13 baby yet? 

Taurus many congrats for reaching V day! hoorah!! I too have the horrible head cold which just won't go! And I was also told Vicks and Olbas Oil and that is all you can have... boo!

Deb what a lovely piccie of your two girls and a fantastic name choice in Isla... just gorgeous!

Zebra hooray for nearly being done with first tri!

Dexters I know how you feel... I have panicked so many times when I thought Leo wasn't moving around so much. So I have a sneaky lil listen on the doppler to make sure his HB is still there! Hubby thinks I am obsessed... I would have to agree lol.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies for your kind words and congratulations. The roller coster didn't end after birth either as I developed full blown eclampsia just to put icing on the cake. It's all now a very distant memory as I am totally besotted with Isla. Emily is fine with the name now, we bought her a build a bear happy husky from her baby sister. ( Emily is obsessed with husky dogs) and she has called that Tilly. I am not disappointed I didn't get a vbac the outcome was meant to be. 

Sorry for the me posts just trying to catch up when I can. X


----------



## LeeC

Hey All.

Just back from our mammoth appointment. First of all we had development scan and everything is fine, baby is weighing in it at approx 3llb's, I was a bit stressed. Is this big for 28 weeks, I'm so petite a big baby will KILL me!!!
On a serious note all is looking very good and baby even looked at us, we could see his/her eyes moving from side to side, baby is head down in a good position and placenta is also good.
Will get pics on next but they also said to me it gets difficult to get pics further on in pregnancy.

I've had blood taken for diabetes and a platelet count but think all will be ok, so not too worried about that.

So I am back on 13 March for another scan and then again at 36 weeks, like Pad when asked about my birth plan, I said to take a healthy baby home.

Anyway, they have a little plan in place of their own: I will stop the aspirin at 36 weeks, then go in at 38 weeks, when they will give me a date to go in and be induced and I will need to stop the Clexane the day before, the nurse seemed to think it could be a week early as this is the standard if all is well, so could be looking at around 2nd May, they will def not allow me to go over my 9th May due date.

As you can imagine I am on Cloud 9 today.

Hope everyone is doing well x.


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad everything went well Lee :thumbup: 

Can any ladies shed any light as to why I keep feeling butterflies? I am not nervous for anything :wacko:


----------



## fitzy79

Great news Lee...so relieved everything went well for you!! 

Sorry Zebra...no theories on the butterflies..very early to be baby yet!


----------



## melfy77

Hello ladies:flower:

Debzie: Congrats on your rainbow, she's so precious:cloud9:

Glad to see everything's going well with all of your rainbow babies:happydance:

Here things are a little crazy. My computer died on me (hard drive is toasted:dohh) and of course it's not under warranty anymore](*,)

I somehow managed to get the stomach flu last weekend. And gotta say, nursing a 2 week old baby with a stomach flu is NOT something you want:haha: Bad timing:dohh:

And to make everything peachy, Zoe barely gained 40gr in a week, so not even close to her birthweight even after 2 weeks:dohh: So she has to be on formula because she isn't fattening up with my milk alone, and it's not for the lack of nursing her (10 times a day roughly). At least she is totally ok with bottle and breast and doesn't seem to be having issues with formula. She is pooping a lot more, so it's probably a good thing. I'm still actively breastfeeding and try to pump 2 times a day and freeze some milk. i was a bit upset at first, but i know I'm doing the best for her, And she's still getting lots of breastmilk. Last night she wanted to nurse every half hour-45 minutes for like 3-4 hours. I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

I was thinking it was too early for the baby. I mean I'm nervous as I'm approaching the 2nd tri but this feels alot stronger so not convinced its that. I also have a pins and needles in my private area. Odd :shock:


----------



## Mrskg

Great news lee x don't worry about weight I asked how accurate it was an she said not very! Makes u so der what the point in doing it is then x look at fili she was told nearly 10lbs an that was way off x 

Well no sign of a 13/2/13 baby for me :wacko:


----------



## LeeC

Here are a few pics, the facial shots are a bit crazy!!!
 



Attached Files:







28 week scan 1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 16









28 week scan 2.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Mrskg

Gorgeous lee x lol I thought our facial shots were a bit freaky too x


----------



## LeeC

Looks like Mark Mrs KG x


----------



## padbrat

aww lee such great scan piccies ... we saw Leo face too but bloomin sonographer was crap and didn't take a photo... pah!

At least baby C is behaving and has gone head down... unlike Leo who is still stubbornly breech!

But as usual we are mirroring eachother.... Leo is measuring big too! 31 wks for head... OMG... why why why a big head!!! I am panicking too as I am small as well.. 5ft1 and I am worried they will make me have a C Section if he gets too big.

I am back on the 4th March for my next one... 

Did you stay Team Yellow?

Aww MrsK... there is still time.. you got another 6 hours lol

Aww Mel what a lovely avatar... and wow that sounds like a punishing BF schedule, but worth every moment I know!


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats debzie on your beautiful baby girl!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great scan pics Lee. The one were bubs is looking straight at you is freaky!!! But in a great way, its almost like bubs knows your looking and saying hi.......cute!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Ok ladies, I need to ask this question so I know if its just me, maybe a TMI question, but Im stuck....

Hubby and I had no sex in the 1st Tri because he didnt want to. He said to me "everytime we have sex and your pregnant, you miscarry". I tried to tell him there is collabration between the two, just concidence that it happen like that but he wasnt convinced. 

Didnt worry me too much as I was very sick until Week 16 and didnt feel like it anyway. So from Week 16 to Week 21, he jumped back on the bandwagon and I stopped throwing up and we happily bonked away.

However, now I can feel my litle boy moving, I cant do it. Whenever we start to get frisky and baby moves, I automatically lose all loving feelings and cant do it. It freaks me out to have sex when I can feel him moving!!! I want sex, really do but I cant do it. I thought it would be hubby who didnt want to, you know the whole "oh my penis is going to hit his head" thing....not me!!!

Anyone else go through this?????? Any suggestions on how I can get around it???


----------



## tuckie27

Debzi- congrats again! She's gorgeous and so is your older girl!


----------



## Zebra2023

I couldn't resist having another go of my doppler this morning, glad I did because we got to hear babies heartbeat, 170BPM still :happydance: Was worrying for nothing :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Zebra, glad you found hb, it's a joy to listen to.

Taurus, we didnt DTD at all in first tri and had some spotting and cramping when we resumed our sex life, I always stressed after though and ended up on knicker watch. Mid 2nd tri the sex was really good tbh but last weekend I also had a moment and felt baby move and I must admit it really killed the moment for me too, it wasn't as if I was worried about bubs or anything. Have to say hubby carried on regardless lol.

I'm hoping it was just a one off and passes, so I don't really know what to suggest, will be interesting to hear how others feel about sex in pregnancy. I know lots of us were terrified in first tri because of our history. Try not to get too stressed over this, did you explain how you felt? x


----------



## scarolinarn04

Good Afternoon Ladies and Happy Valentine's Day!! I hope everyone is being showered with love today and everyday. :kiss:

Zebra: Yay!! for finding the HB- that's wonderful. :happydance:

Debzie: Congrats on your beautiful little rainbow!:happydance:

Taurus: I think it's completely normal to feel ackward when feeling baby move and trying to have an intimate moment. Currently we haven't progressed back to that since just getting to the end of the 1st tri, but I can't really recall it being an issue with my son- even though we probably didn't fool around too much since it did bother DH. 

Anyword from MrsK or the other ladies that were on labor watch? The board has been kinda quite this am- wondering if there's some activity?!?!

AFM- had 12 week scan today- all went well. This baby is quite active and didn't really cooperate with the pictures. We did finally get the NT shot and measurements there were fine and bubs is measuring 4 days ahead. My ultrasound tech is the same one I saw when pregnant with my son and my sister saw her too. With both of us she gave us an early gender guess at our 12/13 week and she was right with both. As said before, Lil Lina is very active so really didn't get a great potty shot, but she said "I don't see anything there to make me think boy". Early gender guess is a Girl (real scan is April 9). I was truly anticipating a boy, so a girl would be a big shock.:shock:


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad I can't believe you've developed GD too. Little Leo is really giving you a workout. Hopefully you will be able to control it with diet and it should disappear once you deliver. Hope your appointment went well today. 

Welcome Dancareoi. This a lovely supportive group to join. 

Debzie thanks for the update and the photo. What beautiful girls you have. Love the name. You must be so delighted she is here safely. Hope your recovery is quick. It sounds like you were in good hands. 

Taurus hope your cold is better. Congratulations on V day!!

Lee hooray for a great scan and appointment. Love the scan pics. The full-on frontal is awesome!! 

Hi Melfy :wave:! I remember how exhausting those mammoth feeds are. It does get easier as they get bigger and can take more on board more quickly. Sorry about the flu. Hope you're better now. 

Zebra that's amazing you found it so early. It's lovely to hear them galloping away. 

Taurus can't help with the sex thing. We abstained all the way through my first pg and so far with this one too. I would have a go if he tried but I fall asleep well before he comes to bed, and with a four year old, morning sex is just never going to happen......

As for me 24 weeks today!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeeC

Bought my Moses basket today. Wasn't going to bother with Moses basket in all honesty but couldn't resist The Mothercare Snug basket. I love it, but not sure where all this stuff is gonna fit. May have to hold off with the cot for now.


----------



## Madrid98

In labour as I write this. I'll let you know how things progress if I can. Waters broke around 5:30. In the hospital monitored & waiting. Contractions becoming more frequent now.


----------



## MissMaternal

Madrid98 said:


> In labour as I write this. I'll let you know how things progress if I can. Waters broke around 5:30. In the hospital monitored & waiting. Contractions becoming more frequent now.

Eeek Madrid how exciting! Will have everything crossed for you that things go smoothly! Looking forward to hearing a birth announcement soon!! Xx

Sorry that I haven't got time right now to catch up and reply to everyone, pad I'm sorry to hear you've got GD though!

I had my 12 week scan on Monday and I'm very pleased to say that all is well!! Little bean was jumping around and waving, and is 3 days ahead so I'm 13+3 today ( need to change my ticker !) the sonographer said everything looks normal at this stage. Nuchal fold was 1.7mm and I got my results today, the chances of baby having downs is 1 in 81,560, so I can relax a bit now. Will try and get a pic posted tomorrow x


----------



## Taurus8484

YAY Madrid!!!!!!!!! Stalking for updates hun xx Hope its a quick easy labour for you :happydance::happydance:

Rap - congratulations on V Day........great feeling isnt it :flower:

AFM - Thanks everyone else for your advice. Hubby is understanding of the whole thing, so that makes it easier. Just have to wait until little one is asleep and jump hubby and hope bubs doesnt wake :haha:


----------



## daviess3

Just popping in to say hi! Madrid good luck hun enjoy it, best experience ever!!! I loved it xxx

Hi everyone i hope pregnancy is treating you well, hello everyone new and wish u all a healthy pregnancy x

Lee fab scan pics hun gorgeous x

Lexis fab 27 weeks old now still gorgeous in eyes!! Will upload some pics soon x

Today i would of had a lil bubs an he/she would of been 2 today! Thinking of my valentine baby watching over me, makes me so sad but i gave my girly an extra squeeze this evening xx


----------



## LeeC

Madrid. Can't wait to read your update. Hopefully baby will be here when I log back on. How exciting xxx.

Davies, can't wait for more Lexi pics, she is adorable x


----------



## fitzy79

Oh exciting Madrid...can't wait to hear of your Rainbow's arrival!! Hope the labour progresses quickly x


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yay Madrid!!! I knew someone must be in labor today. I hope everything has gone smoothly and you are snuggling soon.


----------



## Zebra2023

Yay Madrid, will be stalking for updates :happydance:

I had another scan today :thumbup: I am now 10 weeks 4 days so have been pushed back by two days :haha: I had a lovely trainee sonographer today, he was great. We got lots of time looking at our baby, it kept wriggling so he couldn't measure it. He finally managed :haha: it gave us a good laugh. It gave us another a little wave which we caught on the scan photo, amazing!! I am back at the EPU for the last time on the 28th Feb, dating scan on wednesday :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Moo bean.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Madrid98

Things seem to have slow down. My contractions have gone from every 5 minutes or less to every 15 mins for some reason do they've sent me back to the antenatal ward. The doctor said I should walk around as much as possible as baby's head isn't as low as they'd like but I'm soooooo tired. My mum just left with dh. I have the feeling this is going towards a c-section. I'll have only 24 hours to do it naturally & 8 hours have already passed.


----------



## cazi77

Good luck madrid x


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck Madrid hoping things speed up again, if u have to have a c sec try not to worry they are fine!

Hi everyone else and new ladies too love all the recent scan pics!

Pad can't believe u have GD I wish you would get a break! Hopefully all this bad luck means you will have a lovely quick and painfree delivery!!!


----------



## padbrat

awww Bumpy.... I sure hope you are right!! 

Yup Rap had to make my way to Cheltenham Hospital yesterday... hmmmm I am glad I am GRH now! LOL

.... and happy V Day chick!

Fab nuchal results MissM! What a relief!

Taurus I wish I could suggest something.... but my DH has been on a sex ban since BFP! And after the way he behaved last night may be on one for the rest of his life!!!

Lee I really hope you don't mirror me and get GD... it sucks!

Zebra congrats on a lovely scan!

OOOOO Madrid... get those walking shoes on chick and go!! The clock is ticking and we need our next rainbow! xxxx

AFM... bloody Husband was a complete PITA last night... Valentines Day my a**!!!! Not even so much as a card!!! He came out with 'I love you every day of the year and I don't need to put money is other peoples pockets and get ripped off on one day of the year!'... He didn't even want anything special for dinner so I got stuff in for a curry... forgot to get the naan bread and he went in a right strop cos he had to nip to the corner shop and get some naan bread!!! I am convinced I have married THE GRINCH! Or for us Brits.. VICTOR MELDREW!!

I was furious... a few hours later he came and said sorry.. I swear he doesn't understand that I am in 3rd tri... I get tired... I have GD.. guess what... that makes you tired... I have SPD and can't sleep at night... guess what ... That makes me tired... I have a toxic thyroid... that means I can't breathe and guess what that tires you out and on top of that I have baby brain... that he refuses to believe is real and that means that I forget stuff... and I may not always do stuff that he thinks in logical... so what??? Deal with it!!!!!!!! 

I told him that the deal was... my mind and body are dedicated to growing his Son. I do all of the sleeplessness... all of the pain every day and at birth.... all of the drugs and needles ... he job is to do everything bloody else!!!!!

Rant over....


----------



## Madrid98

Still in antenatal ward!!! I'm fuming!!! Waiting from 7am to be seen by a doctor to discuss what's going to happen. Judging by the time it's nothing else to be done but a c-section as I have only 5 hours left of the 24 hours after waters being broken. I understand they are busy but come on!!!


----------



## debzie

Awwww Madrid they pissed about with me too. Hope you get some answers soon. Hugs.


----------



## debzie

Yay pad glad you told him straight. We need some treats and affection especially when we are feeling so vulnerable. Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Great scans everyone :thumbup:

Happy v day rap x

Lee I keep my Moses basket in the cot to save space x 

Madrid :hugs: was getting excited reading last 2 pages sorry things not going smoothly hope u have your rainbow in your arms asap x

Pad :hugs: men!!!! X

Well I've had constant bh since yest was tidying up at 3am this morn just in case but hey ho they don't seem to be progressing to actual contractions but at least something going on x


----------



## fitzy79

Hoping something is happening for you Madrid and Mrs KG will keep everything crossed that the BH are a sign of proper "do something" contractions about to kick off. This next batch of rainbows don't appear on any hurry!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Hope you're okay Madrid!

Pad, men! They don't get it do they :growlmad: 

We don't celebrate Valentines as we lost our first baby on 14th Feb 2008. That date can't mean anything else for us. We usually do something nice for our wedding anniversary which is on March 1st. Next week is my last week in work :cry:. My handover is done and next week I'm just going to help out where I can. I noticed some dried colostrum on my nightshirt this morning :saywhat:


----------



## Mrskg

Still nothing more than bh :cry:fedup.com 

Any signs your end fitzy x

Hope mom mews is good news from Madrid x 

:hugs:Holly x


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you all for your comments. She hasn't arrived yet I'm afraid. When the doctor came to see me he said to wait until tomorrow at 8:30am. They'll check my cervix & if it's cooperating they'll insert just a bit of gel to get contractions starting again. He wants everything to happen so that I don't need a c-section unnecessarily. If cervix isn't open or "in the mood" I'll have a c-section straight away at 8:30 or when they consider its been long enough for the gel to work on its own. 

It seems her birthday will be the 16th of February after all :winkwink:


----------



## daviess3

madrid are u having contractions still hun? Ah you will b a mummy tommorow xx

mrskg wishing you contractions hun lol hope ur ok an not to fed up x

Pad my hubs is normally quite crap with pressies or thoughts should i say he normally gets someone else to shop but since havibg lexi hes been good bless him, i think they appreciate u so much more after childbirth an thenin motherhood x


----------



## LeeC

Madrid. Hope things start to move for you, thinking about you and will be stalking.

Pad, I hear ya twinnie, Men!!!!!!!

Rap, congrats on V Day :)


----------



## LeeC

Oh and Fitzy and MrsKG, hopefully we will have some news soon from you both x.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope things are going well Madrid. 

Fitzy and mrskg hope things start for you both soon

I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and my symptoms are easing off, no sickness, lots of energy, please tell me that is normal? Our babies hb has gone down to 155 bpm, sonographer said it's normal. I'm just worrying far too much now I think.


----------



## Xanth

Just wanted to say hi and hopefully join you ladies. 

The length of this thread was a bit overwhelming lol so I've lurked ;) for a bit. I've put off joining any of the other pregnant threads because I still feel a bit like I'm tempting fate by actually admitting I'm pregnant (bit mad I know ;) ) 

Anyway I figure that if anyone knows what I'm going through, and understands it will be you ladies. 

:hugs: xxx

Sarah x


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Hope things are going well Madrid.
> 
> Fitzy and mrskg hope things start for you both soon
> 
> I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and my symptoms are easing off, no sickness, lots of energy, please tell me that is normal? Our babies hb has gone down to 155 bpm, sonographer said it's normal. I'm just worrying far too much now I think.

zebra, i had scan yesterday, don`t know what heartbeat was, but the little butterbean was having a wiggle. This is a good sign.
The midwife said when we dont feel we go to our beds and don`t move, babies are the same, if they are not well, they won`t be moving.

hopefully this makes you feel a little better.

hi Sarah, I lurk on here and have only posted a couple of times!!


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome Xanth...you're in the right place for lots if support and believe me we all know what it's like to think that every single thing we do in early pregnancy could be "tempting fate". The thread is long but throw yourself in and hope your stay is long and happy here!!

Madrid, stalking for updates! 

No movement here..lot more pelvic pressure and pain with Itsy moving less yest..maybe s/he is getting ready to make a move. Had acupuncture yest and he seems to think that something will happen soon( am not so sure!?;)) DTD this morn before OH went to work hoping it'll help...a tad uncomfortable but needs must...it's hot curry on the agenda for tonight and a lot if bouncing and a walk during the day!! An just ready to meet Baby now! 

Sorry for selfish post. Hope MrsK is labouring beautifully now and big hello to everyone else...will catch up later today x


----------



## dancareoi

fitzy79 said:


> Welcome Xanth...you're in the right place for lots if support and believe me we all know what it's like to think that every single thing we do in early pregnancy could be "tempting fate". The thread is long but throw yourself in and hope your stay is long and happy here!!
> 
> Madrid, stalking for updates!
> 
> No movement here..lot more pelvic pressure and pain with Itsy moving less yest..maybe s/he is getting ready to make a move. Had acupuncture yest and he seems to think that something will happen soon( am not so sure!?;)) DTD this morn before OH went to work hoping it'll help...a tad uncomfortable but needs must...it's hot curry on the agenda for tonight and a lot if bouncing and a walk during the day!! An just ready to meet Baby now!
> 
> Sorry for selfish post. Hope MrsK is labouring beautifully now and big hello to everyone else...will catch up later today x

just before my third was born, he went really quiet over the weekend ans i was worried, so in my check up on the monday they hooked me up to a moniter and listened to him and he was fine.

an hour after arriving home, my waters broke!! I think your little one might be saving energy for the task ahead!


----------



## Madrid98

Update: Just had the epidural. I don't know how many cm I am but I started labour naturally & the pain was unbearable because they're too close. They put also the drip(is that how you call it?) with the hormone thing to speed them up even more. OMG!!!


----------



## Mrskg

Xanth :happydance: great to see u here xxx

Madrid hope you've not got long too go xxx

Still no news here sore an uncomfy but not progressing to anything as yet xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Woohoo Madrid!! Feel your pain Mrs Kg...still reckon you'll be before me x


----------



## Zebra2023

Xanth said:


> Just wanted to say hi and hopefully join you ladies.
> 
> The length of this thread was a bit overwhelming lol so I've lurked ;) for a bit. I've put off joining any of the other pregnant threads because I still feel a bit like I'm tempting fate by actually admitting I'm pregnant (bit mad I know ;) )
> 
> Anyway I figure that if anyone knows what I'm going through, and understands it will be you ladies.
> 
> :hugs: xxx
> 
> Sarah x

Welcome :wave: 



dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Hope things are going well Madrid.
> 
> Fitzy and mrskg hope things start for you both soon
> 
> I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and my symptoms are easing off, no sickness, lots of energy, please tell me that is normal? Our babies hb has gone down to 155 bpm, sonographer said it's normal. I'm just worrying far too much now I think.
> 
> zebra, i had scan yesterday, don`t know what heartbeat was, but the little butterbean was having a wiggle. This is a good sign.
> The midwife said when we dont feel we go to our beds and don`t move, babies are the same, if they are not well, they won`t be moving.
> 
> hopefully this makes you feel a little better.
> 
> hi Sarah, I lurk on here and have only posted a couple of times!!Click to expand...

Glad your scan went well, cute nickname, love it, butterbean :flower: Thank you so much, that has eased me loads :thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

Pregnancy insomnia again. Stalking for news on Madrid.

Welcome Sarah and Dancareoi.


----------



## Zebra2023

I've been up since 6:45, usually wake up around then. Went to bed at 7 woke up at half 12 in the morning. Then went back to bed until now, unusual sleep pattern for me.


----------



## Hollybush75

Welcome new ladies. This is a great place to be when going through the weeks of PARL as we've all been there :hugs:

Still checking for rainbow baby birth news :baby:

34 weeks today :happydance:
I finished my Clexane yesterday :happydance:. My consultant said I could come off at 34 weeks as he's pretty sure it's done its job if there was any issues with my blood. I'm happy enough with his decision. Obviously I will be keeping a good eye on baby's movements but I'm relieved that I don't have to inject anymore! :thumbup: I'm hoping to have pram news next week. When we paid the deposit in November I was told it should be ready to collect mid-Feb. Other than that nothing to else to update.......oh it is my final week in work next week. Physically I'm ready to finish but I'm not ready mentally :nope: Of course I'm going to enjoy the rest but I'm so worried about being bored......obviously before baby comes along. I'll have 5 weeks to my due date and I could go over.........the longest I've had off work was 6 weeks after we lost our second twin at 18 weeks but that was a totally different set of circumstances. When I have 2 weeks off work, by the middle of the second week I'm ready to go back!!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hollybush75 said:


> Welcome new ladies. This is a great place to be when going through the weeks of PARL as we've all been there :hugs:
> 
> Still checking for rainbow baby birth news :baby:
> 
> 34 weeks today :happydance:
> I finished my Clexane yesterday :happydance:. My consultant said I could come off at 34 weeks as he's pretty sure it's done its job if there was any issues with my blood. I'm happy enough with his decision. Obviously I will be keeping a good eye on baby's movements but I'm relieved that I don't have to inject anymore! :thumbup: I'm hoping to have pram news next week. When we paid the deposit in November I was told it should be ready to collect mid-Feb. Other than that nothing to else to update.......oh it is my final week in work next week. Physically I'm ready to finish but I'm not ready mentally :nope: Of course I'm going to enjoy the rest but I'm so worried about being bored......obviously before baby comes along. I'll have 5 weeks to my due date and I could go over.........the longest I've had off work was 6 weeks after we lost our second twin at 18 weeks but that was a totally different set of circumstances. When I have 2 weeks off work, by the middle of the second week I'm ready to go back!!!!

Happy 34 weeks :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Hollybush75 said:


> Welcome new ladies. This is a great place to be when going through the weeks of PARL as we've all been there :hugs:
> 
> Still checking for rainbow baby birth news :baby:
> 
> 34 weeks today :happydance:
> I finished my Clexane yesterday :happydance:. My consultant said I could come off at 34 weeks as he's pretty sure it's done its job if there was any issues with my blood. I'm happy enough with his decision. Obviously I will be keeping a good eye on baby's movements but I'm relieved that I don't have to inject anymore! :thumbup: I'm hoping to have pram news next week. When we paid the deposit in November I was told it should be ready to collect mid-Feb. Other than that nothing to else to update.......oh it is my final week in work next week. Physically I'm ready to finish but I'm not ready mentally :nope: Of course I'm going to enjoy the rest but I'm so worried about being bored......obviously before baby comes along. I'll have 5 weeks to my due date and I could go over.........the longest I've had off work was 6 weeks after we lost our second twin at 18 weeks but that was a totally different set of circumstances. When I have 2 weeks off work, by the middle of the second week I'm ready to go back!!!!

Hi, I am also injecting clexane, originally they said for 12 weeks but have increased to 24 weeks, finding now my stomach is starting to bruise though!


----------



## Madrid98

Baby is here!! Update & photo in my journal if you want to have a look.


----------



## dancareoi

Madrid98 said:


> Baby is here!! Update & photo in my journal if you want to have a look.

Congratulations, jus checked out the photo, she's beautiful.:baby:


----------



## Hollybush75

dancareoi said:


> Hollybush75 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome new ladies. This is a great place to be when going through the weeks of PARL as we've all been there :hugs:
> 
> Still checking for rainbow baby birth news :baby:
> 
> 34 weeks today :happydance:
> I finished my Clexane yesterday :happydance:. My consultant said I could come off at 34 weeks as he's pretty sure it's done its job if there was any issues with my blood. I'm happy enough with his decision. Obviously I will be keeping a good eye on baby's movements but I'm relieved that I don't have to inject anymore! :thumbup: I'm hoping to have pram news next week. When we paid the deposit in November I was told it should be ready to collect mid-Feb. Other than that nothing to else to update.......oh it is my final week in work next week. Physically I'm ready to finish but I'm not ready mentally :nope: Of course I'm going to enjoy the rest but I'm so worried about being bored......obviously before baby comes along. I'll have 5 weeks to my due date and I could go over.........the longest I've had off work was 6 weeks after we lost our second twin at 18 weeks but that was a totally different set of circumstances. When I have 2 weeks off work, by the middle of the second week I'm ready to go back!!!!
> 
> Hi, I am also injecting clexane, originally they said for 12 weeks but have increased to 24 weeks, finding now my stomach is starting to bruise though!Click to expand...

Ah yes the bruises. I'll be glad to see them disappear I can tell you. Sometimes I'd have mega ones but other times I'd have small ones. I didn't change my stabbing method at all :haha: so I don't know why I would get big ones then small ones. I did try injecting into my thigh once but the bruise I got from that was huuuuuuuge so I went back to tummy flab. It has been difficult since bump got to about 29/30 weeks but I've still managed to grab some flab :haha:

Madrid, congratulations :happydance:. I'll nip over to your journal now for a squiz


----------



## fitzy79

Aww fab news about Madrid...beautiful Baby Zaynab!! 

Congrats on 34 weeks Holly! I finished work at 35 weeks and have thoroughly enjoyed it x


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Madrid!!!


----------



## Xanth

Congratulations Madrid :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Madrid. Xx


----------



## Mrskg

Massive congrats Madrid x have to say I'm jealous in the nicest possible way lol x


----------



## LeeC

Massive congratulations Madrid. Off to read your journal.

Happy 34 weeks Holly. Seriously where has the time gone and lucky you off the Clexane. I am staying on it til I am induced.

MrsKG and Fitzy, hopefully anytime now for you both x.

Well, I am officially in 3rd tri. I am still in disbelief but this is really happening.


----------



## dextersmum

congratulations Madrid Zeynab is gorgeous and I love her little purple hat.

Holly happy 34 weeks lucky you stopping your injections. I have bruises on my stomach and thighs even though I get bigger bruises on my legs I find I need to inject there to give my stomach a break. I have a very fierce looking bruise on my right thigh at the moment and I want to start aquanatal soon but feel people will be looking at my bruises and thinking I am being beat up at home lol. I am sure you will not be bored at home and the next 5 weeks will fly by and you will wonder where the time has gone and before you know it baby will be here.

So who is next for the baby arrival suite?? MrsK or fitzy??


----------



## MrsSyd

Hi, can I please join you ladies?
I found out last week that I'm pregnant again, and by my dates I'm just over 4 weeks. After my last MC I had some tests done by the consultant and it all came back completely normal, so he reckons I've just been really unlucky. He did put me on low dose of aspirin though, so I'm taking that and hoping and praying this baby sticks!


----------



## dancareoi

There seems to be a few people here taking clexane, including me, although to be honest I am not completely sure what it is supposed to do, so if anyone has any advice!
I have been doing for 2 weeks and already seem to be running out of space to do it!
Can't do in my legs as I am on insulin due to GD and have to inject that in my legs!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Madrid!!!!

Happy 3rd tri lee!!!!

Happy 34 weeks holly! I had mine at 34 weeks, are u ready? I wasn't completely ready...

Welcome new girls! I was on lovenox, similar to clexane and on prednisone . Just because it seems to help with unexplained early rpl with several at the clinic I went to


----------



## bumpyplease

Welcome new ladies!

Lee 3rd tri.........YEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!

Holly I also had mine at 34 weeks!!! (Think Heart did too!!!) and I was completely NOT ready (still had 3 weeks left at work oops!) so make you re as ready as possible and get that bag ready now!!!! Hahha - I had mine ready but not the babies! But at 5lb 3oz he didn't fit any of the clothes, vests or nappies anyway so most of it would have been no good!

Good luk fitzy mrskg loving this influx of rainbow bubbas!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

We are pretty ready to be honest though I haven't packed my bag yet and I still want to get some little bits and pieces. All her clothes, towels, blankets, bedding, muslins etc are washed and in the drawers. The crib I'm planning DH to put up around 38 weeks so I can get used to it in the room. I've written my, ahem, birth plan today....all 3 lines of it :haha:. I have got a load of Eco disposables to use for the first month and I've today started looking at cloth nappies though I've had to stop as the more I was looking the more I got confused over which ones will be the best for us!!!! I am so determined not to go down the disposables route mainly cos I have experienced what that absorbent gel does to my lady parts when using sanitary towels and I don't want my poor girl to suffer the same as I have in the past (terrible irritation which caused the skin in that area to split and bleed :()


----------



## Mrskg

Been having contraction every 6 mins for last 2 hours x please pray this is it x


----------



## fitzy79

MrsK, really hope this is it for you!! Am green-eyed...I'm just suffering from insomnia, pressure pain and constant need to pee but not a contraction in sight!! Will be stalking x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks fitzy x still 6mins apart x hubby due to get up in a hour for work :wacko: will see what next hour brings don't want him to stay off if not real labor but think I'm in denial lol time to check bag I think x

Hope things start happening for you soon x


----------



## Zebra2023

Madrid98 said:


> Baby is here!! Update & photo in my journal if you want to have a look.

Congratulations Madrid, she is gorgeous :flower:



dancareoi said:


> There seems to be a few people here taking clexane, including me, although to be honest I am not completely sure what it is supposed to do, so if anyone has any advice!
> I have been doing for 2 weeks and already seem to be running out of space to do it!
> Can't do in my legs as I am on insulin due to GD and have to inject that in my legs!

I am taking them too, I have to take mine throughout the pregnancy and for 6 weeks after, so there is no stopping for me. I will do what it takes though. I have suffered huge bruises and some tiny ones. I also have run out of space to do it, I got told I can do it in my arm, underneath where the flabby bits are. Haven't done it yet as I am a little nervous about that. The injections are to thin your blood, basically to stop it from clotting and cutting off the supply to the baby. Hope this helps you :flower:



Mrskg said:


> Been having contraction every 6 mins for last 2 hours x please pray this is it x

Hope this is the start of something Mrskg :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm not having such a good day today, didn't have a good day yesterday either. I hate my Monster in law to be, she is such a airhead. Every since I got with my partner, just short of two years ago, I have had constant trouble with her. She is stressing me out and I really don't need it. I have been told by my Dr I am under the care of that if I get high blood pressure, it won't be any good for me and the baby. She said miscarriage is now low for me but high blood pressure isn't what I need. In previous pregnancies, she has loved stressing me out and does like to even more so now. My partner has tried to explain the consequences or her doing so, she doesn't listen to him, she over talks him and doesn't give a damn about me and my baby. To her it is unwanted, just like the rest of my little angels. I mean when I miscarried she always said to me it isn't your time to have a baby, you will not make a good Mother, you won't be able to cope. Little did she know it could be something serious underlying, we didn't know either until December last year. She just presumes she knows everything and is the most amazing Doctor there is around and that nothing was wrong with me, just that I'd make a bad mother and it isn't our time. She also said at one point, you've lost them for a reason, probably for the best :evil: I have to live with what she has done and said to me day in and out, I never got an apology, she knows how I feel about her and her stupid opinions and lectures. She thinks she is my Mother, she thinks I am her Daughter, her Daughter she never had (she had two boys) I don't need her, I have my own Mum who has done a fine good job of bringing me up along with my Dad. I don't get this from my parents because they know me. She judges me and expects I will be like she thinks when really she doesn't know me at all. I need to get this off my chest, I am doing my best to calm down but she is in my face all the time. I am scared to death that this baby isn't going to survive, I already think something has happened. Just want it to be Wednesday so I can see if our little bean is ok.

A lot has happened recently with her and his Dad, they have split, she left for another bloke, she told me all about this bloke, I never wanted to know, she told me not to tell my partner, I have no idea why I would keep something away from my own Husband to be and her son. The cheek of her to ask. When she did leave one night, I confirmed it to her other son and his dad as they knew because she kept going on about him apparently. I got the blame for it all, it was my fault she left, my fault she cheated. Yeah right, I never told her to go do what she did, she chose to do it herself the selfish idiot.

We have got plans to move the wedding and such at the moment, now his parents were giving us some money as a wedding present. My partner called yesterday to keep her up to date with what is going on, she just turned around and complained that she has to dig in her pocket to give us money. I have had enough at this point, almost two years of her whinging. I shouted over the phone, is she complaining? We never asked for it, it is a wedding present that they both offered to give us. Tell her to shove it up her bum (I used a more rude word but little too much on here) 

Myself and my partner have told people we are expecting, we told them on Valentines day. This was our choice. She didn't like that we have told people, she said you SHOULD have come to talk to me first before you told people, your Nan (partners Nan) had to find out from her son, that isn't the right way to do it. Not my problem that your brother wanted to share our lovely news. Was the whole point in the first place! We told people via email/phone/face to face. I have no idea what she is complaining about, my Mum told my Nan, I fail to see what her problem is. Why should I have to run it past her that we want to tell people we are expecting OUR baby. She expects us to run everything past her, she is one bossy cow. So I shouted over the phone again, saying it isn't your baby, it isn't your life, why should we have to run everything past you. She didn't say anything other than oh lovely. 

Really can't believe what she is doing, she doesn't like me, never has, never will and I can say I will never like her either, she is a witch :dohh: This baby means so much to me and I don't want anything to go wrong. Any advice as to what to do with her? Or what my partner can do? He can never get a word in edgeways as she always goes on and on and on, never lets him speak :dohh:

Apologies for the long silly post, hope it doesn't upset anyone, I had to vent, partner is at work so I am on my own stressed to high heaven in tears :cry:


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies!

Madrid what a lovely baby!! Well done you chick. Did you have to have a c section in the end?

Mrsk..... Is this happening? Are the contractions getting closer? Omg so exciting!!!!

Fitzy I guess itsy is just too cosy.... Let us know when we need to issue eviction notices lol

Yay for the home stretch in terms of work holly!!

Welcome new ladies. I too am on fragmin which is the same thing as clexane. I always inject in my tummy as the thigh hurts too much, I find that a quick stab hurts far less with less bruising than if it is done slowly. Ooo and get a good pinch too. Due to my embolism I am on it to the day before induction and then six weeks after.... Boo hoo!

Yay I am a squash today! Hubby has been creeping like mad and we went to a mess function on sat night... I am officially rock n roll as I lasted to 4am and I don't think Leo has ever had so much attention! We were even mentioned in the leaving speech... Made me cry.. In public... Again! Am paying for it now with v swollen feet and legs.... Look like an elephant! 

Am at my sis now for some r&r.... Niece and nephew approve of Leo's name lol

Lee when is your next scan? I am on the 4 march... Day before my birthday! Are we also induction twins? 38 wks is what they are talking about for me and the chubster!


----------



## padbrat

Zebra I sympathise. My dad left my mum for a money grubbing psycho nutter and she hates me and my baby as she is frightened that it will divert my dads money away from her and her scabby family. My dad offered to buy the pram as soon as he found out so we ordered it and let him know... Guess what ... She must have whinged at him as my dad has not mentioned the pram once since. I also think she will try and prevent him from seeing his grandson.

You know what zebra... I say fine.. I don't want or need my dads money... Never have done. If he doesn't grow a spine and let's her dictate his involvement with his grandson so he misses out... Well that is his loss and stupidity. Leo has so many others that love him so he won't miss out. I will leave my dad to ponder his loss and hope he wakes up and realises his real responsibility to his own flesh and blood not the leeches that cling to his wallet!

The key thing is this is not your responsibility to deal with. Blank it out like white noise. Your responsibility is your baby. 

Also I panicked at your stage as I felt so normal again... Thought it was a bad sign. It isn't you are just about to start the lovely glowing second tri is all!


----------



## Zebra2023

padbrat said:


> Zebra I sympathise. My dad left my mum for a money grubbing psycho nutter and she hates me and my baby as she is frightened that it will divert my dads money away from her and her scabby family. My dad offered to buy the pram as soon as he found out so we ordered it and let him know... Guess what ... She must have whinged at him as my dad has not mentioned the pram once since. I also think she will try and prevent him from seeing his grandson.
> 
> You know what zebra... I say fine.. I don't want or need my dads money... Never have done. If he doesn't grow a spine and let's her dictate his involvement with his grandson so he misses out... Well that is his loss and stupidity. Leo has so many others that love him so he won't miss out. I will leave my dad to ponder his loss and hope he wakes up and realises his real responsibility to his own flesh and blood not the leeches that cling to his wallet!
> 
> The key thing is this is not your responsibility to deal with. Blank it out like white noise. Your responsibility is your baby.
> 
> Also I panicked at your stage as I felt so normal again... Thought it was a bad sign. It isn't you are just about to start the lovely glowing second tri is all!

Thank you Pad :flower: Sorry to hear you have gone through similar, it is pure awful, I can't believe people can be so cruel to do such things. Funny thing is, I have had comments from my OH mother saying that I am the money grabber. Funny that because I work (I am on leave at the moment) so I do my fair share. I have never got with my partner because of money, never have never will. She says it because when she was with his Dad, she had everything but not love, now she is with this guy she has love but not everything. So either way she is a miserable so so. She even said I only got with her son because he wears glasses....I wear them too, it wasn't the reason at all, both of them weren't. I got with him because I love him and he loves me, she knows this, she is a jealous cow, jealous of what we have. Always stared at us when we cuddled and how we were together. Pure freaky!! 

I have to agree with you there too, if she doesn't buck her ideas up, she won't be seeing her grandchild, that will be her problem her loss. 

Need to try harder to blank her out, she is just way to in the face. I need to do it for the baby and myself. She isn't worth the nonsense. She is nothing to me, my baby is everything. 

I have panicked about feeling less symptoms, I have been told it is normal, pregnancy is a never ending worry though. Maybe when I am in the 2nd tri I can completely relax. I hope. I can't end it here, I have come so far, the idiotic MIL can go do one :thumbup:

Thanks again Pad, makes me feel better venting and chatting to people.


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all.

Zebra, I thought the clexane was something like that. I will keep going, as long as it gets the desired result I don't care how man bruises I get.

As regards the monster in law, might be easier said than done, but don't see her or talk to her, that way she can't wind you up. Don't go to her house and if you know she's coming to yours go out!

Getting worked up and stressed is not good for you and baby.

I have 3 kids already and at times my 8 year old daughter can be a little madam and wind her older brother up something rotten, usually it comes to a point when I really lose my temper with her and ending up shouting really loudly and getting very very angry. After I feel myself all wound up. This now is the worse thing I Can do, so the couple of times she has done this recently I have switched off or walked away and this actually works, I don't get angry and I stay calm.

Try this with the b***h, ignore her, don't give her the satisfaction. If she doesn't get a response from you she may get bored and feel its not worth it. I say that to my DS when dd winds him up, if he ignores her she stops quicker than when he bites back!

Just try it, ignore her and don't speak to her, treat her as though she we a spoilt little brat who is only after attention , she may get fed up and move on to someone else!


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Zebra, I thought the clexane was something like that. I will keep going, as long as it gets the desired result I don't care how man bruises I get.
> 
> As regards the monster in law, might be easier said than done, but don't see her or talk to her, that way she can't wind you up. Don't go to her house and if you know she's coming to yours go out!
> 
> Getting worked up and stressed is not good for you and baby.
> 
> I have 3 kids already and at times my 8 year old daughter can be a little madam and wind her older brother up something rotten, usually it comes to a point when I really lose my temper with her and ending up shouting really loudly and getting very very angry. After I feel myself all wound up. This now is the worse thing I Can do, so the couple of times she has done this recently I have switched off or walked away and this actually works, I don't get angry and I stay calm.
> 
> Try this with the b***h, ignore her, don't give her the satisfaction. If she doesn't get a response from you she may get bored and feel its not worth it. I say that to my DS when dd winds him up, if he ignores her she stops quicker than when he bites back!
> 
> Just try it, ignore her and don't speak to her, treat her as though she we a spoilt little brat who is only after attention , she may get fed up and move on to someone else!

It gets easier to take I promise, I struggled to start with as I was petrified of needles, but I did have a little knock when I developed two huge bruises, I am ok at doing them again now though after talking with my Dr that it was ok and I didn't do anything wrong. She said she would be concerned if she didn't see bruises as it would have meant I weren't doing them. How long have you been taking them? 

I tried to keep peace with her but she wasn't having it, she knows she isn't welcome here :haha: Will take your advice on board, I am not going to bother seeing her, trying with her and ringing her anymore. Won't stop my partner from doing so though but she gets to me through him as well. She tries anyway she can. 

I must try my utter hardest to ignore her, looks like it works wonders for you and your daughter :thumbup: I find it hard with my hormones, but this is about my baby, not her, my baby means so much more to me, she means nothing. I can't let her keep doing this to me and my bean. 

I will let you know how I get on with doing so, thank you Dancareoi :flower:


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck mrskg I hope this is it for you! Happy due date fitzy!


----------



## LeeC

Fitzy, happy due date. Come on Itsy, get your stuff packed up, it's time you were moving on!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Pad, not sure if we will be twinnies for getting induced, anyway you need to go first then I know what to expect lol...
I think they plan to see me at 38 weeks and will induce anytime after that, although they did say 39 weeks was standard there, so I am working on a date of 2nd May but realistically I suppose it could be anwhere from 26th April onwards. 
I'm so glad I won't go the full 40 weeks, I am so uncomfortable already and carrying serious bumpage now.
I think I am retaining alot of fluid as even the joints in my fingers ache!

We have a 4D scan booked on Thurs at 7.30pm, it was an Xmas pressie from my parents, I'm quite excited about it, but not sure we will watch the scan when we are in there. Will wait and watch it at home if it is safe. Must stay team yellow... Must stay team yellow lol.

Yay for Squash, seems like we have been eggplants for ages.

Next hospital scan and appt is 13th March. I too am on Clexane, I always inject in the tummy and will be on it until the day before I am induced, not sure if I will be on it after though, I really hope not, sick of being a pin cushion!!!


----------



## LeeC

Holy shit Pad, I just realised after typing that, that means we are both counting down in single weekly figures now!!!


----------



## fitzy79

Can't believe it's due date today!! I am so impatient to meet Itsy now...every day will feel like a week. No sign of labour just the incredible pressure and pelvic pain which I hope means things softening, opening and getting into place down there! 

I'm in to the hospital on Thurs at 40+3 if nothing happens in the meantime! 

Lee and Pad...you are both so close...excited!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope things start soon fitzy, good luck :flower:


----------



## LeeC

Come on Itsy and Kody. Out, Out, Out, Out!!!


----------



## padbrat

Holy moly.... Leo could be here in less than 9wks... And you will be just after, unless our kids have other ideas!

Wow a 4d scan! How cool! More piccies to look at yay! 

My legs and feet are swelling so bad I look like the elephant man lol. Am also having aches in my fingers especially when I first wake and my wedding and engagement rings are a distant memory!

Yeah egg plants so boring .... Get on over to the squash club lee... 

Come on itsy.... Eviction!


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I think I was talking about my joints on here it's so bad in my fingers, and this morning my wrists have gone too, left hand is worse than right. I am wondering if it could be Carpal Tunnel or DeQuerivan's tendonitis. Yip my rings area a distant memory too but like you I am on a hubby rant so not missing them so much lol..

I also have a really sharp pain under my ribs on right hand side but not sure if that is another symptom or baby C.

I'm sick of hearing myself moaning tbh, one last thing though my bump has been getting really tight and hard on and off. I'm glad its high up or I would be completely freaked out. It's funny how you never hear about all these things I thought I'd got away scot free when I avoided morning sickness!

And agreed, eggplant is so yesterday, squash me up :)


----------



## LeeC

28 weeks bump.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee such a cute bump!!!


----------



## LeeC

Bumpy it looks much bigger when I'm looking down at it, it's been doing lots of Mexican waves too.

Hope you and Alfie are doing well, I will be jumping over to MARL soon, have lots of questions for you lovely ladies x.


----------



## Raptasaur

Congratulations Madrid, she is just gorgeous. 

Mrs KG hope things are progressing for you now and you've got your baby girl in your arms or well on her way.

Fitzy, it won't be long. Happy due date my lovely. So many lovely new rainbow babies.

Lee serious bumpage!! You look fantastic. Just when you think you can't get any bigger, you do. I remember feeling huge at the end. Enjoy your scan. I am so tempted to book one of those. Happy third tri and squashage for you and Pad :hugs:. 

Holly happy 34 weeks and hooray for finishing up the clexane and work next week. I can recommend Tushies eco disposables as they are totally gel-free. I used them with my DD. You can get them online, downside is they are more expensive but they worked really well for us.

Welcome to the new ladies.

Zebra sorry to hear about the MIL grief. They can be such a pain but yours sounds like she's in a league of her own. My hubbie's mother is a source of arguments for us too as she is quite manipulative as well. You have my sympathies. :hugs:

Had a weird thing happen over the weekend. When I stood up, I had a leak run down my legs. It wasn't wee (I checked and even got hubbie to as well, oh the indignity of pregnancy....). It def wasn't discharge either. Haven't had anything since and spoke to my midwife today who didn't seem too concerned and suggested it was just one of those things happen that they can't explain (after establishing I haven't had any further leaking, and that baby had been moving). I just wish I could go back to a state of mind where pregnancy is enjoyable rather than worrying!! I am secretly worried baby will come early or something else will go wrong. So parlanoid!! 

Finally did my Facebook annoucement just now, at 24 weeks. Can't wait to be posting a picture of the baby on the outside. 

Hubbie away abroad again. Good thing is he says he's going to tell them not to send him away again now until after the birth. That will be a relief. 

Hi to Lils, Dexters, Wookie, Taurus and anyone else I've missed.


----------



## LeeC

Just had a text from MrsKG's hubby, her reception isn't great so she has asked me to update BnB.

Fantastic news ladies: Kody was born at 20.40 weighing 6lbs 10. Mother and baby are both doing well. 

Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it. So so excited about this news.


----------



## fitzy79

That is fantastic news...have been waiting all day to hear of Kody's arrival!! So delighted for Mrs Kg!


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely bump Lee. 

Thank you Rap, seems to be alot of us on here who have problems with our MIL. 

Congratulations mrskg, wonderful news.


----------



## padbrat

Wahoo good on ya mrsk and kody! Baby pics!

Raps I have had an episode of that... Panicked and thought have I wet myself... No... Then thought is it fluid... No... So still have no idea what it was!

Wahoo that is lovely baby c bumpage lee!

Leo keeps bashing my right ribs too lol. Outdid himself last night and managed to cram himself into my top left tummy and bashed hell out of my ribs! My whole stomach went pointed when he turned his back on me and me and my sis watched my belly button slide right across from the middle to the right.... Even my sis who is a nurse and has two kids had never seen that... !

Lee you know what you could be having braxtons if your whole belly goes hard.. I had one yesterday and they totally freak me out. 

Hubby has just announced he is away in April and the whole of June... Plus aug to nov! Bloody army!


----------



## debzie

Love coming on here to good news. Well done mrskg another rainbow.

Lee love the bump I miss mine. 

Welcome new ladies.

Fitzy happy due date I hated going over. Each day seemed like an eternity. Hoe ome thing happens soon.

Pad that's some moves I had constant rib pain turns out Isla was back to back with her legs tucked under my rib. She came out with froggy legs that are just straightening now. I still ave pain I'm sure she must a broken a rib. That's shite tat hubby is going to be away. Chris was originally going to have feb off but things changed, he has managed to get local work with my brother at the moment but will be away very soon. He works on the rigs and away from home. I know it's not as long as the army but can be 4-6 weeks at a time. I'm dreading it. 

Rap funnily enough I had that too at about 26 weeks thought I had peed myself or was leaking so strange. 

Hi to everyone else sleep deprived baby brain is preventing me retaining any more.

Well Isla is doing well has gained a whopping 9oz making her now a chunky 8lb14 oz from 8 lb 5oz last Tuesday. My milk supply has finally come in so she's on the boob topping up with formula for now. I'm loving it.


----------



## fitzy79

Wow Pad...Leo sounds like a little daredevil already!

I'm doing grand...can cope with a few more days but reckon if nothing has happened by Sunday I'll be going stir crazy. Am in the hospital Thurs so will be asking for a sweep on Fri morning. I have so much pressure and pain that walking is a chore now...surely that has to be doing something to ready me so a sweep may well get things moving!!

Debzie, so glad to hear Isla is thriving and that your milk has come in x


----------



## LeeC

Fitzy not long now hopefully. Who is next?


----------



## LeeC

Is it Wookie, then Holly. OMG then it's me and Pad I think. Anyone else?


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Is it Wookie, then Holly. OMG then it's me and Pad I think. Anyone else?

The next few weeks will so so quickly for you. Make the most of your 'me' time and make sure you get everyone running round after you! :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats mrskg!!! I'm so happy to hear Kody is in your arms now!!!

So sorry I can't read too many pages back!!!

Lee lovely bump!! Not long for you. Make the most of the last weeks; you never know when she can arrive. 

Fitzy hope you don't have to wait to long now :hugs:

Debzie well done with the weight!! 

Pad I'm sorry he has to be away from you for such long periods. It goes with the job I guess but you'll have your baby boy to keep you busy for sure. :winkwink:

And now I can't remember what I read!!!!

We're doing well. I'm waiting for my milk to come as Zeynab is just constantly demanding the breast. I remember it was the same with ds the very first days. She's sleeping now. Probably she'll be up all night like yesterday when she was awake non stop from 1 until 6am :haha: I'm loving every minute regardless. She's my world now :cloud9:


----------



## dextersmum

congratulations mrskg looking forward to seeing a photo.

Lee that is serious bumpage but must be lovely to see yourself looking like that after all this time

Pad sorry to hear your husband as to be away so much over the rest of the year. But is sounds like your sister lives close so you should still have some family support??

Hubby got to feel baby kicking for the first time last night which was lovely for me because it means baby girl is growing big and strong.

Fitzy I hope thinks start to happen for you on friday if not before and that we will soon be hearing about your rainbow


----------



## Raptasaur

MrsKG congratulations on the safe arrival of Kody. You must be on :cloud9:. Looking forward to seeing photos. Well done you xx

Debzie Isla sounds like she is thriving and you are enjoying every minute. So pleased for you. 

Pad that must be difficult when your hubby is away for long stretches. I moan about a few nights. I have no idea how you army wives cope on your own so much. At least you will have Leo to keep you company xx

Madrid you sound so happy! More pics when you get a chance please! I remember my DD being up all night her second night home and I thought bloody hell if it's like this all the time......and then my milk came in the next day. Hope yours comes soon. All the bfing will bring it on. Oh how I remember the warm flannels in the bath and the unbelievable size of my boobs. We have photos of Lyra bfing and her head is like a tiny ball sat on top of a huge expanse of breast. Thank god it doesn't stay that way forever!

Fitzy not long now. So excited for you. The last days are a bit of a drag when you're so big and uncomfortable and sleep-deprived. Walking is good if you can manage it although I know it's easier said than done at this stage. 

Been sorting out my DD's birthday party - she's five next month, and I figure she deserves a good one as she's going to be sharing all the attention soon enough. Party booked, just got to sort out invitations, guest list, cake and present now......


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Is it Wookie, then Holly. OMG then it's me and Pad I think. Anyone else?

Really?!?!? Yikes :dohh:


----------



## Taurus8484

Dont come on here for a few days and things are happening :happydance::happydance:

Madrid - congratulations on Zeynab, beautiful pics :cloud9:

MrsKG - congratulations on Kody, stalking for pics :cloud9:

Lee - that is an impressive bump

fitzy - you must be over the waiting, waiting, waiting :wacko:........hope it happens so for you hun xx

Hi to everyone else :flower: and the newbies I havent seen before.........hope everyone is well.


----------



## MightyMom

Hollybush75 said:


> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Is it Wookie, then Holly. OMG then it's me and Pad I think. Anyone else?
> 
> Really?!?!? Yikes :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm in there somewhere too, but who knows which one of the triad (Pad, Lee, Me) will go first! We're all due in the same week!


----------



## LeeC

Oh Mighty, sorry I missed you off there, I think you are a couple of days ahead of me actually. Will you go term or do you think they may induce you too?
We are the 3 musketeers lol.

I think CGav is due round about the same time too.


----------



## padbrat

Hahahaha the triad! so funny Mighty! How are you doing chick?

Debzie poor little Isla being back to back, but at it sounds like she is doing well!

Madrid so pleased your milk is making its way through now!

Rap I hope the Birthday Bash goes well!

Come on Itsy!!! Time to come out!

I wish I had family close by Dexters. The nearest is my sister who is 2 hours away... but hey it could be worse, we could be posted to Scotland which would be 9-11 hrs drive away lol

Oooooooo Lee... OMG are we really that far up the list? Gulp..... 

I just got a new t shirt that says handsoffthebump.... my Niece thought it was hysterically funny... ahh the things that amuse a 13 yr old!!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies!

Long time, no post... but I do admit I love when I do a drop by only to find it's been raining rainbow babies!

Congrats Madrid and MrsKg! Over the moon that your little ones are here safe and sound. xx

Pad - I don't even know where to start with you, chick. Leo is putting you through the ringer! GD on top of everything else you've been through? But even with it all, you're still partying like a rock star til 4 am?!?! You're my hero mommy already and little Leo isn't even born yet! 

Lee - beautiful bump, hon! You look stunning. 

Rapt - good luck with your party. We did the same with DS for his 5th as his little sister was being born a couple of months later. He loved all the fuss. 

Fitzy - tell your babes it's time to come out and play!!!

:hi: Taurus!

Omg. I missed so much, but I need to read back!

Quick add-on me post: I've been suffering from pre-baby blues. Just feel overwhelmed emotionally with so much family stuff. I feel guilty because I'm not completely and totally excited for the baby yet. I feel her move all the time, see my stomach ripple and know she's coming... but I still feel a sense of dread. Which then leads me to a feeling of being sad because it's my last pregnancy and I haven't been able to enjoy it at all. Which then leads me to feel guilty again because I know after my losses, I should be thankful and grateful to be having this LO. And I am beyond thankful and beyond grateful... I just hate that I have to remind myself to be thankful and grateful. Now I'm just rambling. Anyway, 28 weeks! Roll on third tri! And yes, Lee! Thanks for not forgetting me. I'm a week behind Pad, you and Mighty. I had my GD test yesterday and have my 28 week ultrasound in a few hours. Hubs is so cute. He woke up before the alarm went off and said, "I'm excited to see the baby!" Of course, with my pessimism at its peak, I replied, "Stop being excited. You'll jinx it." So, here I am at 28 weeks feeling just like I did at my 6, 8, 10, 11, 12 and 18 week scans... totally crapping it. Ahhhhhh! 

Okay, rant over. I miss my BnB ladies. I promise I'll be better about posting. xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello all

Hope everyone is well?

I had my dating scan today, I refused to have the downs syndrome test. I am so in love with little bean, each week it always makes me and my partner giggle. I think we have a cheeky bean on board :haha: it loves to give the sonographer a hard time :haha: I am measuring on target 11+3. Baby was laying in all sorts of funny positions, it looked comfy lets say that. First it was facing us on the scan, we got to see its eye sockets and other facial features (really freaky but really cute) then it moved facing downwards, then turned its back to us. Finally bean gave in and moved on to its back to the sonographer could measure it. He/she didn't want too though :haha: It gave us a few waves and kicked those huge legs right out :cloud9:

200 days to go :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 11.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 3


----------



## fitzy79

Ended up in hospital on CTG today as Itsy was worryingly quiet..only had cupl moves this morn and even then they were very subtle. Went in at 2pm and was seen by MW who found HB with Doppler straight away. Then had to go to fetal assessment where had a 45 minute wait before being seen. Baby was quiet for first 20 mins but then started kicking off and wouldn't calm down to the point that heartrate was considered accelerative. Had to go for a walk and then they scanned and put me back on CTG where things eventually calmed down and Itsy stopped having his/her party!! 

The scan was fab as got a really clear shot of Baby gulping down the fluid and you could see the little tongue sticking out. S/he then put fingers in mouth and started sucking on them..so cute!!


----------



## Zebra2023

fitzy79 said:


> Ended up in hospital on CTG today as Itsy was worryingly quiet..only had cupl moves this morn and even then they were very subtle. Went in at 2pm and was seen by MW who found HB with Doppler straight away. Then had to go to fetal assessment where had a 45 minute wait before being seen. Baby was quiet for first 20 mins but then started kicking off and wouldn't calm down to the point that heartrate was considered accelerative. Had to go for a walk and then they scanned and put me back on CTG where things eventually calmed down and Itsy stopped having his/her party!!
> 
> The scan was fab as got a really clear shot of Baby gulping down the fluid and you could see the little tongue sticking out. S/he then put fingers in mouth and started sucking on them..so cute!!

Glad all is well Fitzy, Aww the scan sounds so cute :flower:


----------



## daviess3

Congrats mrsk an Madrid well done ladies xxxx

Lee gorgeous bump not long for u an pad now x

Hello everyone else x


----------



## dancareoi

Fitzy, baby is on way now, won't be long.
My third did that, hardly moved over the weekend, had check up at hosp on the monday and told them, they hooked me up to machine for about 3 hours and all was good.
Finally got home at 9pm and my waters broke at 10pm!!!


----------



## ClaireH

Hi Ladies,

I'm so excited to read this thread. Today is the anniversary of my first miscarriage and so I popped onto the site after a long, long absence and I am delighted to find such lovely news from some of my friends from Recurrent Miscarriage thread. I actually have tears in my eyes - I am so, so, so pleased things are going well. You deserve it. Pregnancy after losses is exceptionally stressful so just make sure you enjoy every single second as you soon forget what it feels like - but then you have other things to focus on! Every day, I look at my precious baby (almost one!) and sometimes I just cannot believe I got there. Once again, I thank you for your support and I wish you all every happiness with your Rainbow Babies xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Hi Claire. It's great to hear from you, how are you? Hope all is going well. It's been way too long xxx.


----------



## cgav1424

Zebra - awww. Sounds like a great scan! I'm glad little bean ended up cooperating for you. Isn't it so cute how much they move around when they're that little? 

Fitzy- not long now! I think Itsy is simply saving up the energy to come into the world! 

Hi Davies and dancareoi. :hi:

Claire - so glad to see you on here. Your rainbow baby is almost one! I'm so happy for you, hon. 

Lee - hi again. :) 

Afm, I'm officially on complete bedrest for two weeks. Baby is measuring small so my perinatologist is hoping that two weeks of bedrest helps her to grow. She's measuring in the 6th percentile. I have another scan in two weeks and if she's not measuring in the 10th percentile then I'll officially be diagnosed with IUGR. I've only been laying down for 4 hours and already want to lose my mind. But anything for a healthy baby!


----------



## Zebra2023

cgav1424 said:


> Zebra - awww. Sounds like a great scan! I'm glad little bean ended up cooperating for you. Isn't it so cute how much they move around when they're that little?
> 
> Fitzy- not long now! I think Itsy is simply saving up the energy to come into the world!
> 
> Hi Davies and dancareoi. :hi:
> 
> Claire - so glad to see you on here. Your rainbow baby is almost one! I'm so happy for you, hon.
> 
> Lee - hi again. :)
> 
> Afm, I'm officially on complete bedrest for two weeks. Baby is measuring small so my perinatologist is hoping that two weeks of bedrest helps her to grow. She's measuring in the 6th percentile. I have another scan in two weeks and if she's not measuring in the 10th percentile then I'll officially be diagnosed with IUGR. I've only been laying down for 4 hours and already want to lose my mind. But anything for a healthy baby!

Thank you everyone :flower:

It was amazing, I was shocked :shock: bean gets more active each week :haha: 

I hope everything turns out ok, keep us updated on your scan in a few weeks time :flower:


----------



## MightyMom

Pad: Gotta post a pic of your bump in that shirt! :laugh2: Sorry about the GD prego pal, looks like I'll be right there with you.

cgav: I'm sorry you've been having the blues. PARL is hard. Bedrest is even harder. Although Pinterest and Pandora make it a _little_ bit better. I hope LO picks up some weight. Don't worry too much about it though, sometimes I wonder how correctly they measure babies. I've heard of women being induced b/c the baby is supposedly just "too big" and then they come out at 7lbs and not big at all! But I'll keep my fingers crossed that two weeks and some donuts will help LO get to 10%. :)

Zebra: Congrats on the great scan! Love the piccie, so cute!! 

Fitzy: Yikes, but glad Itsy decided to give you lots of kicks to let you know all is well. So cute you got to see gulping and everything on your scan! It's like you got a glimpse of the baby's personality already!

Claire: :) We got BFPs around the same time last year, it's crazy to think your rainbow is almost one! Congrats on the healthy baby Mama!

AFM: Got a call from the nurse that my glucose came back high and I have to take the three hour glucose. I'm not hopeful at all. I have been eating better than I ever did my entire LIFE for the last trimester. Fruits, veggies, salad, lowfat yogurt, and barely ANY sweets! I can't imagine a diet more strict than the one I am on (happily and voluntarily mind you!) so I'm disappointed. Seems like Colton is determined to make this pregnancy interesting for me!


----------



## cgav1424

Zebra - my dating scan was my favorite. They're so cute and look like little gummy bears at that stage. 

Mighty - I think the same thing about growth scans or weight scans. I'm never truly convinced when they say the baby's weight is estimated to be "huge." However, they're usually pretty accurate when a baby's small. Even if she's a little bit bigger than what the scan shows, anything below the 10th percentile on the growth chart is cause for worry. So hoping that upping my protein (and junk food) intake helps get her there. And I hear you about the glucose test. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor too and I was telling DH that with my luck, this is the healthiest I've ever been during a pregnancy and I'll probably fail my glucose test. Were you fasting before your one hour glucose test? Maybe it was just something you ate. My OB said a huge number of women fail the one hour, but end up passing the three hour so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LeeC

Zebra. Gorgeous scan pic.

Pad, I agree with Mighty, I want to see a pic of the bump t-shirt.

So to add to my list of woes, swelling has now caught up with me also and I can hardly move my fingers, also think I could have carpal tunnel.

Have our 4D scan this evening at 7.30pm, little C was very quiet yesterday (had to get the doppler out) hope he/she decides to play tonight.

Yay, today I am a squash!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Mighty - I just got my results back and found out I failed my one hour glucose test as well. I was actually telling the girl that was drawing my blood that I've done everything right this pregnancy. Eating well, exercising, etc and I said that this would probably be the one that I fail. Sure enough it was! Trying to figure out when to go back for my three hour. Should I wait until I'm off bed rest? Or just go as soon as possible? I mean, it's not like I'll be doing anything strenuous other than sitting in a waiting room for three hours. Ugh.


----------



## cgav1424

Lee, good luck at your scan! Drink a glass of orange juice beforehand... sometimes that gets baby moving about! xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Mighty and Cgav- my sister and best friend both failed their 1 hour and did fine with the 3 hour. I'm actually getting tested at 16 weeks because of strong family history of diabetes and I'm overweight. I'm pretty darn sure I'm gonna fail mine too. Good luck to both of you ladies on the 3 hour. :thumbup:

Zebra- congrats on the great dating scan!! just had my 12 week scan last week and LO didn't want to sit still either. 

Congrats on all the wonderful rainbow babies!!!:happydance:


----------



## dextersmum

looking forward to seeing pics of your 4d scan lee if you are going to share them. We are thinking of going for one to but not sure yet

Pad did she get the top from New Look? I have seen them online and they look good


----------



## tuckie27

Double post!


----------



## tuckie27

Hi girls! I've been compiling a list of all of our fav & 'must have' baby items! I was a ftm so I think this would've been helpful for me because I felt really overwhelmed with all the stuff you need! Of course every one is different but these are my top 10 items: 

#1- Okkatots Depot Diaper Backpack. 
This is the best thing I purchased, hands down. I cannot give this bag enough praise! It is pricey, but so worth it because you will need a diaper bag as long as they're in diapers and even longer if you use it as overnight bag for grandmas, etc. I love that its a backpack because tote style bags are annoying when you already have a purse and carseat, etc to carry. It is VERY organized & OH can wear it too without feeling 'feminine' :) The one I got retails for $89.99 but the bigger version is $110-$120. I scored and got mine brand new on eBay for $75. Here's a couple of photos of ours. https://www.okkatots.com/category/diaper-bags#more-info

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/DE1AF1EE-1C6C-4255-9C45-85EEB2D9AEC8-1227-0000012C4BA44128.jpg

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/4B4447C6-1036-4F84-B689-B0C120315226-1227-0000012B0D47C76C.jpg

#2- Miracle Blanket
This is a really simple, awesome way to swaddle. Had great reviews so we bought one from Babies R Us and love it. Sometimes she'll protest at first but this thing always got her to sleep an it's the ONLY swaddling method I found that they can't bust their arms out of so I only have to swaddle her once. She fusses for a few mins and then she'll go out like a light ( (especially if you add vibration/bouncing/swinging and white noise to the swaddle!) :thumbup: https://www.miracleblanket.com/

#3- travel system
Any good quality one will do. Ours is an Eddie Bauer from Target but any system where the carseat clicks into the stroller is great. If they're asleep, you don't have to wake them to go into stroller or back into car. Just click them in! This is the one we have: https://m.target.com/p/eddie-bauer-travel-system-caitlin/-/A-13533329

#4- Motherlove Nipple Cream
A lot of the MARLs used this. I bought it on Heart's recommendation and I'm glad I did. Saved my nipples in those early weeks! A little goes a long way! its totally pure and natural too so you dont have to wipe off every time baby wants to feed like some others. I also used Medela shields. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0007CQ726

#5- Dr Browns Microwave Steam Sterilizer Bags
These make sterilizing way less of a pain. If you are FF, pumping, or just want them to sterilize all the pacis they drop on the floor, these are handy! Each bag is good for 20 uses and you get 5 bags in each package. Throw the stuff in the bag with 2oz of water and microwave for 3 mins and voila! You won't want to waste time waiting for water to boil, etc! This is way faster and easier! There are other brands besides Dr Brown too but I haven't tried any others. We also use Dr Browns bottles and they work great. No big issues with gas but we keep gripe water on hand too https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0035LQNNE 

#6- Babies R Us Scented Disposable Bags
These definitely make things easier! They come in a box of 250 and theyre great at masking poopy smelling diapers! We keep a bunch in our diaper bag and if you have to change at someone else's house, you don't stink up their trash can. They're also great for if you have to do a change in the car or somewhere you don't have a trash nearby because you can keep them in the bag without stinking up the whole bag. We also put her poopy or wet clothes in them when she has blowouts when we are out. There are also other brands of these I haven't tried. 
https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...ductId=3011096&domain=https://www.toysrus.com

#7- Boon Grass Drying Rack
This is handy and its just really cute! This was another thing Heart recommended us. We use it every day. Here's a photo of mine (flowers are sold separately):

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/28B22F3A-4095-41A1-AB18-6460C480AE9E-1483-0000021C68CA197D_zpsb1772a88.jpg

#8- Happiest Baby on the Block book and/or DVD
We have the book and DVD. A lot of the MARLs use Dr Karp's 5 S's to soothe their LOs too. Good tips for a ftm. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/0553381466/ref=redir_mdp_mobile

#9- Lansinoh Nursing Pads
Tried to do the cloth ones and be Eco-friendly but they were awful. I leaked right through those every time and ended up having to use disposables. Otherwise, id wake up in a pool of milk :dohh: these are cheaper at target than the listed price on amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0000BYAG0

#10- a good waterproof matress protector for your bed
After B kept wetting our bed, spitting up breastmilk, or I'd have a let down after falling asleep with my boob hanging out, we went out and bought a matress protector. Our bed is a bit 'crunchy' now lol but better than ruining our matress with stains!

Those are my top 10 lifesavers! Here's some other 'honorable mentions': 

As far as pacis go, Bay liked the Soothies and MAM 0+ month pacis but the MAMs stay in her mouth better so OH and I like those best. They have all kinds of different, cute designs on them too https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...uctId=10881229&domain=https://www.toysrus.com

She adores her fisher price kick & play activity mat with a piano by her feet to kick the keys and play tunes. She started using it around 6 weeks old or so and it entertains her for 20 mins or so which is great for me! https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004V8VQC8

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/3F366C09-8841-4728-BB99-8F66737A6F19-1483-00000239B0CB2ACB_zps42de7053.jpg

She also loves her vibrating bouncy seat & will happily sit in it for a long time. She's been using this everyday and it allows me to do chores, eat, etc. started using around 6-8 weeks old. This is her in her bouncy next to her cousin :)

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/6C83D668-6CA7-4F2C-9B13-F01C2510141C-1483-00000239EA11845F_zps8014369b.jpg

We've had some success with white noise too. There's a free app on iPhone called Relax Melodies

We like the Graco Nasal Clear battery operated nasal aspirator. It gets the snot out better than the bulb but isn't good at getting out hard boogies unless you use saline mist first. A lot of the MARLs swear by the Nose Frida but I can't get past the idea of sucking Bs snot with my mouth! OH won't go for it either!

Also love our back of the door canvas organizers from Babies R Us. We got 2 and put them side by side on the back of the door. Space and storage are an issue for us so this thing is great. The brand is Koala Baby. Babies R Us makes their own now too but I'm not certain if they're as good. They also come in sage green and pink. We opted for the off white color. We store diapers in the top pockets and in the lower pockets we have one for bibs, one for socks, one for hats, misc, etc. https://m.buzzillions.com/x/mobile.dox?modelId=1392341

https://i887.photobucket.com/albums/ac76/mermaids84/E883527A-1D9A-4BBB-BA34-89875DC03E58-1483-00000241E5A5F951_zpsc0e35619.jpg


Get lots of nursing camis if you plan to BF. I got 4 at Target for $20 each. I put a button down top over or something stretchy enough to pull down so I can easily BF without taking my long sleeves off since its winter.

We're using the pack n play with built in vibrating bassinet and changing table. The bassinet is good for up to 15lbs and we were going to get a pack n play anyways and I didn't want to spend lots of money on a separate bassinet that they can only sleep in til 15lbs (little did I know my girl would be a peanut and use it longer but some babies are born 9-10lbs to start!) so after 15lbs, we will get a full crib. We can still use the pack n play for years though without the the bassinet and changer that click into the top. Heres the one we have: https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...uctId=12319178&domain=https://www.toysrus.com

You'll want a hygiene/first aid kit too. I got an all in one because it was cheaper than buying it all separately. Unfortunately, most of these items are cheaply made. We got a Summer Infant brand one and its just okay. The brushes, syringe, and nail clippers were good in our kit but the bulb and thermometer were crap. I got the bulb from the hospital and took it home as its much better. I went and bought a better thermometer separately. https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1/73443-summer-infant-dr-mom-complete-nursery-care-kit-pink.html

We have a swing. It's good but Bay won't sleep in it. She's only napped once in there. Some of the MARLs have found their LOs will ONLY sleep in their swings. I didn't want to leave it out because so many have success with them but Bay would rather sleep on my boob or in her carseat. We have found she always sleeps on car rides and often to get her settled when she's tired or cranky we have to put her in it and stroll, drive, or put it on top of the washer/dryer cycle. She loves jiggly movement so we always time laundry with her naps!

I have a Medela double electric pump. Its the Pump in Style Advanced Tote. It works great & I would recommend it also :thumbup:

Whew! Sorry I haven't been able to keep up here but I wanted to share this and I hope it helps someone! Congrats to all you beautiful bumpy mamas! See you in the MARL thread soon I hope! :)


----------



## dextersmum

thanks for your post tuckie I will have to investigate what the UK versions of your suggestions are


----------



## fitzy79

Great post Tuckie...thank you so much!! Have most of the top 10 essentials you mention in some form or other!!

Lee, looking forward to update from 3D scan. 

I had hospital appt today and had internal check done so cervix is favourable, soft and dilated to an extent( not sure how many cm's). Am booked for induction on Monday and doc reckons they could break my waters as cervix is at the mo so won't necessarily need gels. Unfortunately Itsy is sunny side up...back to back labour imminent unless can get her/him to flip. Have spent over an hour on all fours over the yoga ball and am now sitting straddling a chair!! Really hoping that Itsy will come on his/her own before Monday!


----------



## LeeC

Wow Tuckie, thanks for that :)

Just back from scan, naughty little bubba didn't want to play, even after a can of coke and star jumps lol...
Seems he/she likes cuddling into the umbilical cord and could not get it to budge, hope this is a sign of things to come on the outside.
Anyway got a few good shots which I will post up, bubba is super cute though but I am completely knackered and sick with hb so bed for me and a proper update tomorrow.
x

Edit: hubby thinks boy lol...


----------



## Milty

So I'm not sure I should really be posting in this thread yet or not but you guys have given me some hope. 

Long story short I'm a very LTTC unexplained and feel like I've really started gettin closer the last year. 

Since Aug. I've had 3 confirmed early losses and 1 not confirmed. I also believe I had 1 a year ago. 

So my doc is trying a new plan for me which includes Progestrone during the 2 WW. Yesterday I went in for bloodwork to see my levels while on meds. I also had a US which looked great as usual.

My Progestrone came back at 20 so good. My HCG came back at 7. 


I was only 6 DPO so maybe I'm ok and it will work this time but I'm soo scared.

I know I should have waited till I made it further to post here but I just needed to talk. Sorry if I shouldn't have.


----------



## cgav1424

Tuckie - thanks for that post! I'll have to do some online shopping from my bed rest position. :) Bay is absolutely gorgeous, by the way.

Fingers crossed, Fitzy! At least the end is in sight. Sometimes I think that helps your body to relax and let it do what it's meant to do. Just a few more days, but I'll be sending you labor-inducing thoughts all weekend!

Lee - boo that Little C didn't cooperate, but it's always nice just seeing bubs. We actually didn't even get to our little one at the ultrasound yesterday. Our perinatologist was all business, collecting measurements and such. We didn't even get a glimpse of her face. Oh well. We have another one in 2 weeks so I'll demand a face shot then. :)


----------



## cgav1424

Milty - we cross posted. Sorry for your losses, hon. This is an amazing thread full of all the support you could ever ask for. Fingers crossed it all works for you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Milty :flower:

Your name is familiar to me in some other threads we were in together, I think they were the TTC over 35???

Anyways, this thread is amazing for support and understanding as we have all been there so we know exactly what your going through.......your not alone as much as it feels like it at times...

Hoping this month is it for you, still early at 6DPO but lets us know how you go......keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## LeeC

As you can see the umbilical cord is by his/her mouth and bubs was constantly cuddling it, at one point he/she put it in their mouth and sucked on it. Dirty little bubba lol...
Hope these look ok as I'm uploading on phone.
So its 5am and I'm seriously wishing I hadn't drank that coke earlier!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LeeC

My baby is def going to want a comfort blanket. I think they are quite attached to that cord..... literally!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Taurus8484

Amazing pics Lee, absolutely gorgeous........we are booked for the 23rd March when I'm around the same time as yours here so thank you for showing me what my little boys will look like. Crazy isnt it and bubs is loves its cord.

And I think yours is a girl.


----------



## fitzy79

A quick update...

Baby Ellie arrived over the Rainbow and safely into our arms at 2.28am, weighing 6lb 11oz., after a very speedy labour( birth story to follow!) She has fed and is now lying fast asleep in my arms..I can't bring myself to put her in the cot!!! Girls, she is worth every agonising moment of the past 4 years...I can't believe I'm a Mummy!!! X


----------



## LeeC

OMG Fitzy. Now I'm glad I'm on a caffeine high and not sleeping. Wow, what a speedy arrival. Congratulations and welcome to the world baby Ellie. Bet your little girl is gorgeous. Can't wait to see pics xxx.


----------



## tuckie27

Fitzy- congrats :happydance: You're a mommy! I can't wait for pics! 

Lee- great scan photos! I vote girl also :pink:


----------



## bumpyplease

OMG fitzy what a quick labour! Congrats lovely name can't wait to see a pic! 

Lee lovely pics I'm thinking boy for you! It's amazing how accurate they are when you meet your baby too!


----------



## Hope39

Congrats Fitzy xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely scan photos Lee, so cute :flower:

Congratulations Fitzy :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations fitzy!!! Stalking for pics.


----------



## Raptasaur

Zebra what a lovely little bean! Glad your dating scan went well.

Cgav sorry to hear about the growth issue and bedrest. Time to invest in some HBO boxsets methinks, and a few good books. Glucose result sucks too. You are not getting a break at the moment.

Mighty sorry about the glucose test. Hopefully the three hour one will go well and you will be in the clear. My best friend got GD in her second pg and she is the fittest slimmest healthiest person I know. It seems to be just one of those things. 

Lee poor you with your sausage fingers. I know that is really uncomfortable. Love your scan pics. What a beautiful baby!! Boy or girl I have no idea but they are just gorgeous, even sucking on the cord. Let's face it, there isn't a lot of inbuilt entertainment for them in there!!

Fitzy so happy for you!! Bit jealous of the quick first labour, looking forward to hearing your birth story and seeing pics of Ellie. Congratulations mummy!!

Tuckie thanks for the advice, Bay is such a cutie!

Hi Milty, hoping for a BFP for you.

Hello all you other ladies, hope you have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Fitzy, thats brilliant news, I look forward to hearing your birth story and seeing pics. I love how every experience is different.
Will be nice to see another graduate over on the MARL thread.

Lee, gorgeous scan pics, they are really clear and how cute cuddling the cord. I think those pics make you actually realise that it is an actual baby in there with a wee face! The normal scans arent a patch on that. Well done you for staying team yellow, its a brilliant surprise in the end. I think that looks like a pretty wee girls face.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats fitzy!!!!


----------



## Hollybush75

Congratulations Fitzy and welcome baby Ellie. I love how you said she is worth all the heartache you went through in order for her to get here :flower:

Lee, what lovely pics. I have a boy feeling for you :flower:

I finished work today :happydance:


----------



## cgav1424

Fitzy - massive congratulations, hon, and welcome to the world Baby Ellie! I'm so glad she arrived safe and sound. 

Lee - Little C looks absolutely perfect. Lovely scan pics!

Holly - yay for no more work!

Afm, still on bedrest though I did cheat for an hour and a half last night as my daughter had her Open House at school and I couldn't miss it. I've more than made up for it today by hardly moving at all. Grow, baby, grow!!! Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. xxx


----------



## Milty

Fitzy: Congrats!!!

Taurus: Yes I've been on the over 35 boards for a bit..

Lee: Amazing US pic! I don't think I've ever seen that before and so clear too. I have seen lots LO's sucking on their thumb which is sooo cute. I love scans where you get an early look into their personality!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats Fitzy!! Welcome to the world Ellie and well done you! Fast labours are great aren't they? I had two! Pleased you avoided induction. 
Lee that scan pic is gorgeous. I've never seen one sucking the cord before! Baby will be cross when they cut it off! You might get a thumb sucker, I always think that looks so cute. 
Hope all you PAL ladies are doing ok, look forward to you all graduating.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Here is my Louis at 7 weeks
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/F457465E-1EF7-4ADA-B556-F63EDD1E057E-11056-00000928A720F2A5.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/D70A45B1-526E-4F2F-82B0-829F0ED4A99E-11056-00000928ACE40518.jpg


----------



## dextersmum

Hi ladies just a quick update was rushed to hospital yesterday with bleeding so am on complete bed rest and observations of me and baby. So far we are both fine so just hope this stops or doesn't develop into anything that baby needs delivering too early


----------



## Zebra2023

Mrs Miggins said:


> Here is my Louis at 7 weeks
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/F457465E-1EF7-4ADA-B556-F63EDD1E057E-11056-00000928A720F2A5.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/D70A45B1-526E-4F2F-82B0-829F0ED4A99E-11056-00000928ACE40518.jpg

Aww so cute!! :flower:



dextersmum said:


> Hi ladies just a quick update was rushed to hospital yesterday with bleeding so am on complete bed rest and observations of me and baby. So far we are both fine so just hope this stops or doesn't develop into anything that baby needs delivering too early

Glad you are both well, hoping it stays that way for you both too :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Ha lee.. I said it on fb but I love your scan pics.... Hmmm I vote blue... But I would wouldn't I? Lol

What are we like with you and your sausage fingers and me and my elephant feet!

Yay fitzy! Baby Ellie is here! How fantastic! Pics pls!

Awe Mrsm what a cutie pie!

Zebra congrats on a lovely scan! 

Hey raps... When we going to bump into each other.... Hahaha get it... Bump into!

Aww Cgav... Bless ya. Grow baby.. Hope you don't get too bored on bed rest.

Dexters hope you are ok too xx


----------



## cgav1424

MrsMig - how has it been 7 weeks already? Time really does fly! Baby Louis is absolutely perfect! 

Dextersmum - Did they find the cause of the bleed? You and I can commiserate on complete bed rest together. I'm glad you and baby are both well!

Pad - I see you lurking. Hi chick! How's Leo doing?

:hi: Zebra and everyone else! 

Afm, I'm about to send hubby on a massive outing to go get my shampoo and conditioner and the like. And also to the grocery store. I do all the shopping in the house so this should be interesting. I'm sending him armed with pictures of the products I use exactly! :haha:


----------



## padbrat

We crossed posted Cgav!


----------



## heart tree

Fitzy, congrats! Can't wait for the birth story. I had a peek at your journal. Ellie is just gorgeous! All that hair! 

Cgav and Dextersmum, sorry about the bedrest. I know it's worrisome and can be very boring. I was on bedrest from 20 weeks until Delilah was born at 34 weeks. The first week is the hardest and it gets easier after that. 

Lee, your little munchkin is adorable! I think :pink:

Hi to everyone else. Whose next?


----------



## MightyMom

cgav: Sorry you failed your 1 hour. I don' know if you should wait or not. Would it make a difference in your eating if you found out you have GD? If you are already eating healthy, maybe just wait. I've also read that you should add a piece of bread to your diet every day the week before your glucose tests to help boost your body's response to carbs. Could be a total myth, no idea if it works.
LOL about sending hubby with pics to go shopping! I should do that too!

tuckie: Thanks for the "must haves" list! I agree with all of it. I'd add that you can get scented poo bags from Petco that cost much less and work the same as the ones at Babies R Us. Also you can convert spaghetti strap camis to make nursing camis by sewing a loop from the straps to slip over your nursing bra clip. (See Pinterest) Lastly, and I hate to be "that girl" but please consider leaving the bouncer on the floor and not putting it on the kitchen table. I worked in an ER and saw two babies (separately) who died from falling out and onto the floor. :(

Milty: Welcome! Wishing you H&H 9 months!

Lee: Such cute pics!! I'm still thinking boy. Must be that time for us because my infamous cankles are back. The swelling has started!

Fitzy: Eek! Congratulations Mama!!

Holly: Yay for finishing work!! You're next!

Mrs Miggins: OMG Louis is so adorable!! Love that sailor bird onesie, too cute!

dextersmum: I hope that all continues to be well for you. I had unexplained bleeding at 14, 16, & 19 weeks. I hope it's just stretching uterus or something. Stay well Mama.

Hello to Rapt, Heart Tree, Pad and anyone else!

AFM, I'm the swell monster haha! Colton is kicking away. Too much room in there, he needs to grow so he can't kick so hard. He's got the hiccups right now and my whole belly jumps. It is VERY distracting. :)


----------



## tuckie27

Mighty- thanks for the tips on the bags and camis :thumbup: gotta love Pinterest :) how horrible about those babies dying! :( OH and I already talked about how we'd have to move it to the floor when she starts bouncing. Right now she just sits in it on vibrate and can't bounce it yet. Glad you told me about that though. I just might start putting her on the floor now after reading that. You can never be too safe!


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: hello everyone, hope you all are doing well.

I have made the 2nd tri :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Hollybush75

Happy 2nd Tri Zebra :happydance:

I feel awful. I overdid the housework yesterday :nope: and now I'm sore and aching. It's my own fault. I had lots of energy so I thought I could get away with it :dohh:

35 weeks today. It's getting close now :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Holly... like you I am feeling the effects of overdoing things... last weekend I rock and rolled to 4am and this weekend it was til 2am... am really suffering today lol. Still time marches on for us both!

Yay for 2nd Tri Zebra!!

Hey Tuckie... thanks so much for the list... I will def check out the UK equivalents!

Oooo mighty me and you both.... I have the feet of an elephant at the mo... they are swollen every day.

I went to the spa with my Mum and Sis on Thursday... had a lovely facial and manicure! And decided to do a 29 wk bump pic so you can see how enormous I am! 

30wks today though wahooooo!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







29wks.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely bump pad. Happy 30 weeks :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Lovely bump pad. Happy 30 weeks :happydance:

Happy 2nd tri:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

tuckie27 said:


> Mighty- thanks for the tips on the bags and camis :thumbup: gotta love Pinterest :) how horrible about those babies dying! :( OH and I already talked about how we'd have to move it to the floor when she starts bouncing. Right now she just sits in it on vibrate and can't bounce it yet. Glad you told me about that though. I just might start putting her on the floor now after reading that. You can never be too safe!

Yeah, one baby was only 3 months old. They think she arched her back and squirmed out of the hip harness thing and didn't have the muscles to hold her upper body on the bouncer and slid off. The other was 9 months old and basically kicked out of it . Now I'm totally paranoid about things like that (among many many other things). Poor DH has to put up with latching all furniture to the wall, NEVER putting the baby on tables or beds or anything higher than the FLOOR, and using all the security latches on the stroller. I was never so nervous as when DD started to climb and crawl and I couldn't just strap her in somewhere anymore!



Zebra2023 said:


> I have made the 2nd tri :yipee: :yipee:

HAPPY SECOND TRI!! You're in the "good pregnancy phase." :)



Hollybush75 said:


> I feel awful. I overdid the housework yesterday :nope: and now I'm sore and aching. It's my own fault. I had lots of energy so I thought I could get away with it :dohh:

I keep doing that too. The next day I'm so sore and I can't figure out what I did! I need to just start slowing down a bit.



padbrat said:


> 30wks today though wahooooo!!!:happydance:

Look at that bump!! Love it!! I should figure out how to take a pic of mine, it's gotten pretty big too.


----------



## MissMaternal

Loving the bump pad! Happy 30 weeks! Xx

Congrats fitzy, welcome little Ellie! X


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats fitzy!!!!!

Love the bump pic pad!

Sorry for the bedrest girls...

Here's a tip for everyone: if u r getting a baby memory book, get it now and start it. It's starts of when u r pregs. Going back now and trying to remember back is hard.


----------



## debzie

Congratulations fitzy.

Love the bump pad. 

Will update in a bit Islas just woke up typical.....xx


----------



## LeeC

Hi all. Limited time read backnow but had a quick question yesterday I had cramps fairly low down like period pain, woke about 3am with the same quite strong period pain and a pain down left leg in particular, is it common to have period type cramps in 3rd tri, of course I will call my clinic if they continue or get worse, just looking for some friendly reassurance I suppose. 
Thanks x


----------



## Hollybush75

Hi Lee. I've had a few period type cramps on and off since around 31 weeks. Nothing major. The last one I had about a week ago made me sweat a little but I walked around and it went. Are you still drinking plenty of water? I find I get more crampy when I havent drunk as much as I should


----------



## cgav1424

Hi Lee,

I've had some of that crampy feeling along with some lower back pain. It scared me as both of my labors have always mainly been back labor. It doesn't feel like Braxton-hicks as it doesn't feel like my uterus is tightening. Like you, I'll be calling my OB later today. xx

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## dextersmum

hello ladies I am home from hospital and am rather nervous. The bleeding and spotting has completely stopped so consultant was happy for me to come home. I had the have the steroid injections to help baby's lungs develop incase she is born prematurely. I was regularly observed in the hospital and they listened to baby's heartbeat at least 4 times a day so as you can imagine being at home and not in the safety of the hospital is a little scary and I am sure it will take me a few days to get rid of my nervous and I am just praying that it was a one off and everything else goes well in the pregnancy. I had to talk to the neonatal doctors to be told all the stats about survival rates of premature babies and all they kept saying was baby stands the best chance after 28 weeks. Well Dexter was 28 weeks old when he was born and he didn't survive was all I kept thinking.

I know it is a good sign that the bleeding has stopped and there were no signs of early labour or baby being in distress and she has grown correctly so far but it is hard not to feel anxious. I have another scan in 2 weeks and then will continue with my planned scans and consultants apts I am just hoping with all that I have that Lexi continues to grow and develop as she should with no further issues in the pregnancy and that I am not a nervous wreck for the next 14 weeks.


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA ladies! I can never catch up on here with only 15mins available here & there, so I gave up for a while. Work/tax season, problems, guests & personal lives are getting in the way of my MOST important BNB time!!! :hissy::brat: (some of this may be going back a bit, but just commenting on the big stuff as this is taken me 1.5 hrs just to read!). Also sorry for big post!:

*Madrid* &#8211; I posted in your journal, but CONGRATS to you!!! :yipee::wohoo::happydance: Zeynab is beautiful! She doesn&#8217;t even look &#8220;newborn&#8221;, so cute!

*Fitzy* &#8211; Oh CONGRATS on Ellie!!! Waiting for pics & update! :coffee::winkwink: (when you can, take your time new mommy!)

*Mrskg* &#8211; Congrats to you & welcome Kody!!! :happydance:

*Taurus* &#8211; Happy V Day hun! :happydance: Oh yeah, I read that bubs can&#8217;t see anything or feel anything (they are cut off in their own lil world w/mucous plug) & that often they actually enjoy the endorphin rush of the big O!!! That is, as long as you aren&#8217;t high risk then it says this:

_Well, rest assured, your baby cannot see you or your partner, and thus will remain oblivious to the fact that you are havingsex during pregnancy. However, there is some evidence to show that babies do experience the same sensation of euphoria that you do when you orgasm.It is thought that babies gain a heightened sense of happiness because of the release of endorphins during sexual intercourse&#8230; Endorphins can travel through your blood, causing your baby (and you) to feel happy and relaxed. Don&#8217;t worry though &#8211; this is entirely safe for baby. https://www.pregnancy-info.net/sex_orgasm.html_ (I like looking stuff up & wanted to be sure myself bc I slipped & DTD over the wknd! :blush::haha:)

*Debzie* &#8211; Congrats again - how adorable Isla is! And beautiful name! :flower:

*Lee* &#8211; WOW, that is some serious bumpage, you weren&#8217;t lying!!! Over the moon for you hun & loving the 4D scan pics!!! :cloud9: Although the full on facial 2d ones are a little scary when they do that eh? (but in a cute way of course!) How cute baby C likes the cord & cuddles w/it! So, can I ask &#8211; why are they already planning on inducing you, bc the baby is measuring kind-of big??? Happy 3rd Tri!!! :hugs: (I&#8217;m guessing BOY! :blue:)

*Scarol* &#8211; wow, how crazy u/s tech can guess that early! Would be nice is Lil Lina was a :pink: so you can have 1 of each? Any scan piccies?

*Rapt* &#8211; Oh, leakage must have been scary, but glad that it was nothing. Believe it or not I have leaked a couple times, but Dr. told me its fine &#8211;it would be a &#8220;gush&#8221; if it was amniotic fluid & I&#8217;d full-on know it. :hugs: Happy V Day hun!!! :yipee::wohoo:

*MissM* &#8211; Wow, great DS risk #&#8217;s!!!

*Zebra* &#8211; Happy 12 weeks! :yipee: Its weird why so many variations you hear of when 1st Tri is (12, 13 & 14wks)?! :wacko: So, happy 2nd Tri! I am loving your new scan pic!!! You got a good one! :cloud9: As for MIL, fire her. :devil: Mine is really good at guilt trips & wants us to be like mother-daughter (mine&#8217;s dead) & while I appreciate that, I don&#8217;t want to be BF&#8217;s or anything. She tends to guilt-trip us if we don&#8217;t take her out & pay attn. to her (as she always has to be the center of attn). Well, since the beginning I explained to her that I have a very high risk pregnancy for many reasons & so ANYONE who causes me stress in my life (I would give examples very close to what she does), I am cutting them out &#8211; period. She agreed, but I&#8217;ve said it a few times so she understands that means her too. And I&#8217;ve also explained that I need as much rest as possible & that I don&#8217;t feel very well most of the time. She&#8217;s been fine ever since & leaves us be. :thumbup:

*Pad* &#8211; Oh GIRL! Sorry, I finally just got to read your rant & its way late but I&#8217;d be SO pissed! Even my DH knows better than that &#8211; and especially in a special year like this? Hope he&#8217;s made up for it since then&#8230; But LOVING the bump pics &#8211; look at YOU, OMG! Big :hug: to you chic.

*Dan, Xanth, MrsSyd & Milty* &#8211; welcome! :flower: This thread has been pretty lucky so hoping those #'s go up Milty. :thumbup:

*Cgav* &#8211; oh, hun, get that rest! Netflix is AWESOME &#8211; has gotten me through all 6 back surgeries & a rare neuro surgery (6-month recovery). Especially any TV series you&#8217;ve every wanted to watch &#8211; you can watch all the seasons back to back its great. Hoping LO grows, grows, grows like a weed in these 2 wks!!! :flower:

*Tuckie* &#8211; WOW, thanks for that very thorough list! Its good to know what is truly useful vs what is not! I have copied it & saved in my Preg Tips Word doc. Bay is looking cute as always!!! :cloud9:

*Dexters* &#8211; Oh gosh, how scary, please get some rest chic!!! :hugs: And happy V Day to you!!! :yipee: Hoping, hoping, hoping LO stays put for many, many weeks to come! :hug:

*MrsMig* &#8211; Cute pics!!!

:hi: *MightM, Holly*, & everyone else!

AFM &#8211; Well, everywhere I have looked, including both my ticker sites, and my Dr's advice, 14 weeks = 2nd Tri, so I am now counting myself in 2nd Tri! :yipee::wohoo::headspin::happydance: Symptoms have somewhat gone down, but not much & I&#8217;ve gained some major dizzy spells, back pain (on top of my normal ones), hip pain & neck pain persists. Bought a Comfort-U body pillow so that should arrive soon & hoping that will help. Oh & DS tests came back &#8211; 1/1,581 for DS & 1/2561 for others & I am 40 so over the moon! :yipee: usually its 1/65 for people my age so I&#8217;m measuring up there w/21-yr old risks & teenage risks, respectively, so I&#8217;ll take it! :thumbup:

OB scan (crappy one, no pics) on Wed. just for check-up & urines, bloods etc. Next week, 3/5 is 16-wk scan so hoping maybe they can tell the sex by then (the really good scan-Peri)? Scared TO DEATH ladies bc I was supposed to be off progesterone, but still using my cream.:blush: Just a little each day &#8211; I want confirmation that my placenta is fully formed & taken over perfectly before I stop &#8211; I can&#8217;t do it, it&#8217;s so hard :hissy::brat: &#8220;My name is Lils & I&#8217;m a Progesterone addict&#8221;. :haha: Will try to keep up more &#8211; work/life soooo busy at the mo & &#8220;trying&#8221; to get in adequate rest&#8230; :wacko::loopy:

Big :hugs:!


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA ladies! I can never catch up on here with only 15mins available here & there, so I gave up for a while. Work/tax season, problems, guests & personal lives are getting in the way of my MOST important BNB time!!! :hissy::brat: (some of this may be going back a bit, but just commenting on the big stuff as this is taken me 1.5 hrs just to read!). Also sorry for big post!:
> 
> *Madrid*  I posted in your journal, but CONGRATS to you!!! :yipee::wohoo::happydance: Zeynab is beautiful! She doesnt even look newborn, so cute!
> 
> *Fitzy*  Oh CONGRATS on Ellie!!! Waiting for pics & update! :coffee::winkwink: (when you can, take your time new mommy!)
> 
> *Mrskg*  Congrats to you & welcome Kody!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Taurus*  Happy V Day hun! :happydance: Oh yeah, I read that bubs cant see anything or feel anything (they are cut off in their own lil world w/mucous plug) & that often they actually enjoy the endorphin rush of the big O!!! That is, as long as you arent high risk then it says this:
> 
> _Well, rest assured, your baby cannot see you or your partner, and thus will remain oblivious to the fact that you are havingsex during pregnancy. However, there is some evidence to show that babies do experience the same sensation of euphoria that you do when you orgasm.It is thought that babies gain a heightened sense of happiness because of the release of endorphins during sexual intercourse Endorphins can travel through your blood, causing your baby (and you) to feel happy and relaxed. Dont worry though  this is entirely safe for baby. https://www.pregnancy-info.net/sex_orgasm.html_ (I like looking stuff up & wanted to be sure myself bc I slipped & DTD over the wknd! :blush::haha:)
> 
> *Debzie*  Congrats again - how adorable Isla is! And beautiful name! :flower:
> 
> *Lee*  WOW, that is some serious bumpage, you werent lying!!! Over the moon for you hun & loving the 4D scan pics!!! :cloud9: Although the full on facial 2d ones are a little scary when they do that eh? (but in a cute way of course!) How cute baby C likes the cord & cuddles w/it! So, can I ask  why are they already planning on inducing you, bc the baby is measuring kind-of big??? Happy 3rd Tri!!! :hugs: (Im guessing BOY! :blue:)
> 
> *Scarol*  wow, how crazy u/s tech can guess that early! Would be nice is Lil Lina was a :pink: so you can have 1 of each? Any scan piccies?
> 
> *Rapt*  Oh, leakage must have been scary, but glad that it was nothing. Believe it or not I have leaked a couple times, but Dr. told me its fine it would be a gush if it was amniotic fluid & Id full-on know it. :hugs: Happy V Day hun!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> *MissM*  Wow, great DS risk #s!!!
> 
> *Zebra*  Happy 12 weeks! :yipee: Its weird why so many variations you hear of when 1st Tri is (12, 13 & 14wks)?! :wacko: So, happy 2nd Tri! I am loving your new scan pic!!! You got a good one! :cloud9: As for MIL, fire her. :devil: Mine is really good at guilt trips & wants us to be like mother-daughter (mines dead) & while I appreciate that, I dont want to be BFs or anything. She tends to guilt-trip us if we dont take her out & pay attn. to her (as she always has to be the center of attn). Well, since the beginning I explained to her that I have a very high risk pregnancy for many reasons & so ANYONE who causes me stress in my life (I would give examples very close to what she does), I am cutting them out  period. She agreed, but Ive said it a few times so she understands that means her too. And Ive also explained that I need as much rest as possible & that I dont feel very well most of the time. Shes been fine ever since & leaves us be. :thumbup:
> 
> *Pad*  Oh GIRL! Sorry, I finally just got to read your rant & its way late but Id be SO pissed! Even my DH knows better than that  and especially in a special year like this? Hope hes made up for it since then But LOVING the bump pics  look at YOU, OMG! Big :hug: to you chic.
> 
> *Dan, Xanth, MrsSyd & Milty*  welcome! :flower: This thread has been pretty lucky so hoping those #'s go up Milty. :thumbup:
> 
> *Cgav*  oh, hun, get that rest! Netflix is AWESOME  has gotten me through all 6 back surgeries & a rare neuro surgery (6-month recovery). Especially any TV series youve every wanted to watch  you can watch all the seasons back to back its great. Hoping LO grows, grows, grows like a weed in these 2 wks!!! :flower:
> 
> *Tuckie*  WOW, thanks for that very thorough list! Its good to know what is truly useful vs what is not! I have copied it & saved in my Preg Tips Word doc. Bay is looking cute as always!!! :cloud9:
> 
> *Dexters*  Oh gosh, how scary, please get some rest chic!!! :hugs: And happy V Day to you!!! :yipee: Hoping, hoping, hoping LO stays put for many, many weeks to come! :hug:
> 
> *MrsMig*  Cute pics!!!
> 
> :hi: *MightM, Holly*, & everyone else!
> 
> AFM  Well, everywhere I have looked, including both my ticker sites, and my Dr's advice, 14 weeks = 2nd Tri, so I am now counting myself in 2nd Tri! :yipee::wohoo::headspin::happydance: Symptoms have somewhat gone down, but not much & Ive gained some major dizzy spells, back pain (on top of my normal ones), hip pain & neck pain persists. Bought a Comfort-U body pillow so that should arrive soon & hoping that will help. Oh & DS tests came back  1/1,581 for DS & 1/2561 for others & I am 40 so over the moon! :yipee: usually its 1/65 for people my age so Im measuring up there w/21-yr old risks & teenage risks, respectively, so Ill take it! :thumbup:
> 
> OB scan (crappy one, no pics) on Wed. just for check-up & urines, bloods etc. Next week, 3/5 is 16-wk scan so hoping maybe they can tell the sex by then (the really good scan-Peri)? Scared TO DEATH ladies bc I was supposed to be off progesterone, but still using my cream.:blush: Just a little each day  I want confirmation that my placenta is fully formed & taken over perfectly before I stop  I cant do it, its so hard :hissy::brat: My name is Lils & Im a Progesterone addict. :haha: Will try to keep up more  work/life soooo busy at the mo & trying to get in adequate rest :wacko::loopy:
> 
> Big :hugs:!

Hi, that must have taken ages to write!

I am taking progesterone pessaries, twice a day. Was originally told to stop at 12 weeks, but that worried me, so now taking until 24 weeks.

Glad all is going well for you, just keep taking that progesterone!:happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

dextersmum said:


> hello ladies I am home from hospital and am rather nervous. The bleeding and spotting has completely stopped so consultant was happy for me to come home. I had the have the steroid injections to help baby's lungs develop incase she is born prematurely. I was regularly observed in the hospital and they listened to baby's heartbeat at least 4 times a day so as you can imagine being at home and not in the safety of the hospital is a little scary and I am sure it will take me a few days to get rid of my nervous and I am just praying that it was a one off and everything else goes well in the pregnancy. I had to talk to the neonatal doctors to be told all the stats about survival rates of premature babies and all they kept saying was baby stands the best chance after 28 weeks. Well Dexter was 28 weeks old when he was born and he didn't survive was all I kept thinking.
> 
> I know it is a good sign that the bleeding has stopped and there were no signs of early labour or baby being in distress and she has grown correctly so far but it is hard not to feel anxious. I have another scan in 2 weeks and then will continue with my planned scans and consultants apts I am just hoping with all that I have that Lexi continues to grow and develop as she should with no further issues in the pregnancy and that I am not a nervous wreck for the next 14 weeks.

Pleased the bleeding has stopped. I have my fingers crossed for you that nothing else happens and you can relax for the next 14 weeks. Rest up :flower: 



LilSluz said:


> Sorry Ive been MIA ladies! I can never catch up on here with only 15mins available here & there, so I gave up for a while. Work/tax season, problems, guests & personal lives are getting in the way of my MOST important BNB time!!! :hissy::brat: (some of this may be going back a bit, but just commenting on the big stuff as this is taken me 1.5 hrs just to read!). Also sorry for big post!:
> 
> *Madrid*  I posted in your journal, but CONGRATS to you!!! :yipee::wohoo::happydance: Zeynab is beautiful! She doesnt even look newborn, so cute!
> 
> *Fitzy*  Oh CONGRATS on Ellie!!! Waiting for pics & update! :coffee::winkwink: (when you can, take your time new mommy!)
> 
> *Mrskg*  Congrats to you & welcome Kody!!! :happydance:
> 
> *Taurus*  Happy V Day hun! :happydance: Oh yeah, I read that bubs cant see anything or feel anything (they are cut off in their own lil world w/mucous plug) & that often they actually enjoy the endorphin rush of the big O!!! That is, as long as you arent high risk then it says this:
> 
> _Well, rest assured, your baby cannot see you or your partner, and thus will remain oblivious to the fact that you are havingsex during pregnancy. However, there is some evidence to show that babies do experience the same sensation of euphoria that you do when you orgasm.It is thought that babies gain a heightened sense of happiness because of the release of endorphins during sexual intercourse Endorphins can travel through your blood, causing your baby (and you) to feel happy and relaxed. Dont worry though  this is entirely safe for baby. https://www.pregnancy-info.net/sex_orgasm.html_ (I like looking stuff up & wanted to be sure myself bc I slipped & DTD over the wknd! :blush::haha:)
> 
> *Debzie*  Congrats again - how adorable Isla is! And beautiful name! :flower:
> 
> *Lee*  WOW, that is some serious bumpage, you werent lying!!! Over the moon for you hun & loving the 4D scan pics!!! :cloud9: Although the full on facial 2d ones are a little scary when they do that eh? (but in a cute way of course!) How cute baby C likes the cord & cuddles w/it! So, can I ask  why are they already planning on inducing you, bc the baby is measuring kind-of big??? Happy 3rd Tri!!! :hugs: (Im guessing BOY! :blue:)
> 
> *Scarol*  wow, how crazy u/s tech can guess that early! Would be nice is Lil Lina was a :pink: so you can have 1 of each? Any scan piccies?
> 
> *Rapt*  Oh, leakage must have been scary, but glad that it was nothing. Believe it or not I have leaked a couple times, but Dr. told me its fine it would be a gush if it was amniotic fluid & Id full-on know it. :hugs: Happy V Day hun!!! :yipee::wohoo:
> 
> *MissM*  Wow, great DS risk #s!!!
> 
> *Zebra*  Happy 12 weeks! :yipee: Its weird why so many variations you hear of when 1st Tri is (12, 13 & 14wks)?! :wacko: So, happy 2nd Tri! I am loving your new scan pic!!! You got a good one! :cloud9: As for MIL, fire her. :devil: Mine is really good at guilt trips & wants us to be like mother-daughter (mines dead) & while I appreciate that, I dont want to be BFs or anything. She tends to guilt-trip us if we dont take her out & pay attn. to her (as she always has to be the center of attn). Well, since the beginning I explained to her that I have a very high risk pregnancy for many reasons & so ANYONE who causes me stress in my life (I would give examples very close to what she does), I am cutting them out  period. She agreed, but Ive said it a few times so she understands that means her too. And Ive also explained that I need as much rest as possible & that I dont feel very well most of the time. Shes been fine ever since & leaves us be. :thumbup:
> 
> *Pad*  Oh GIRL! Sorry, I finally just got to read your rant & its way late but Id be SO pissed! Even my DH knows better than that  and especially in a special year like this? Hope hes made up for it since then But LOVING the bump pics  look at YOU, OMG! Big :hug: to you chic.
> 
> *Dan, Xanth, MrsSyd & Milty*  welcome! :flower: This thread has been pretty lucky so hoping those #'s go up Milty. :thumbup:
> 
> *Cgav*  oh, hun, get that rest! Netflix is AWESOME  has gotten me through all 6 back surgeries & a rare neuro surgery (6-month recovery). Especially any TV series youve every wanted to watch  you can watch all the seasons back to back its great. Hoping LO grows, grows, grows like a weed in these 2 wks!!! :flower:
> 
> *Tuckie*  WOW, thanks for that very thorough list! Its good to know what is truly useful vs what is not! I have copied it & saved in my Preg Tips Word doc. Bay is looking cute as always!!! :cloud9:
> 
> *Dexters*  Oh gosh, how scary, please get some rest chic!!! :hugs: And happy V Day to you!!! :yipee: Hoping, hoping, hoping LO stays put for many, many weeks to come! :hug:
> 
> *MrsMig*  Cute pics!!!
> 
> :hi: *MightM, Holly*, & everyone else!
> 
> AFM  Well, everywhere I have looked, including both my ticker sites, and my Dr's advice, 14 weeks = 2nd Tri, so I am now counting myself in 2nd Tri! :yipee::wohoo::headspin::happydance: Symptoms have somewhat gone down, but not much & Ive gained some major dizzy spells, back pain (on top of my normal ones), hip pain & neck pain persists. Bought a Comfort-U body pillow so that should arrive soon & hoping that will help. Oh & DS tests came back  1/1,581 for DS & 1/2561 for others & I am 40 so over the moon! :yipee: usually its 1/65 for people my age so Im measuring up there w/21-yr old risks & teenage risks, respectively, so Ill take it! :thumbup:
> 
> OB scan (crappy one, no pics) on Wed. just for check-up & urines, bloods etc. Next week, 3/5 is 16-wk scan so hoping maybe they can tell the sex by then (the really good scan-Peri)? Scared TO DEATH ladies bc I was supposed to be off progesterone, but still using my cream.:blush: Just a little each day  I want confirmation that my placenta is fully formed & taken over perfectly before I stop  I cant do it, its so hard :hissy::brat: My name is Lils & Im a Progesterone addict. :haha: Will try to keep up more  work/life soooo busy at the mo & trying to get in adequate rest :wacko::loopy:
> 
> Big :hugs:!

Thank you Lil :flower: Yeah I was thinking that, I was like umm what do I do. I have just gone with what my midwife and the consultant Doctor said though. I get discharged this week :shock: :happydance: I'm sorry to hear about your mum Lil :hugs: MIL are no fun at all, she thinks I am her daughter too. Never going to happen. We haven't spoken to her for a week or so now. She hasn't bothered getting in touch (good :haha:) I have just ignored her, all you lovely ladies gave brilliant advice which is working and has made me feel loads better :) I'm glad she has decided to leave you alone and let you get on with your pregnancy as you are high risk :thumbup: I wish my MIL would listen though, like from that start but she just loves to annoy me. I suppose her not contacting us is a start though :haha: 

Happy to see you are in 2nd tri now Lil :happydance: I love the pregnancy support pillows, I can't live without mine :) Great results too you have there.


----------



## LeeC

I think I am going to head to the hospital soon, despite taking 2 co-codamol as advised these pains aren't stopping, it is def a strong pain around my left ovary, comes in waves and radiates into my back and along my bikini line especially if I bend forward and when walking.
I'm pretty sure baby is ok as i can feel him/her moving about but getting a little worried, I hate I worry about stuff like this and hate being a drama queen but do you all agree best to get it checked out.


----------



## cgav1424

Dextersmum - so glad everything is okay. I know it's scary so I'll be thinking of you and sending lots of love and light. :hugs:

Lil - your post made me smile. Your results are awesome, hon! Oh and tax season... yeah, we haven't filed ours yet. This being on bed rest thing is killing me and all the many things I'm supposed to be getting done. My peri told me the same thing about Netflix. Luckily, I have it. Now I'm just trying to think of some of those trashy tv dramas I can watch. You know, the ones that are super predictable with not the greatest acting, but try manage to suck you in anyway. :haha:I was looking at the Comfort-u pillow. You HAVE to let me know how it is. I got a snooze last time I was pregnant and didn't like it. I saw the comfort-u online, but didn't want to spend the money without hearing how it was first. Like you, I'm having mid to lower back pain and hip pain. Ahhhh, the joys of pregnancy! It will be so worth it and I wouldn't change it for the world, but oh my... it sucks sometimes. ;) And yes, you should be able to tell the sex by next week. Yay! Exciting!


----------



## cgav1424

Lee, we cross posted. Yes, hon, go get it checked out. Even if nothing is wrong, it's always best to have peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

LeeC said:


> I think I am going to head to the hospital soon, despite taking 2 co-codamol as advised these pains aren't stopping, it is def a strong pain around my left ovary, comes in waves and radiates into my back and along my bikini line especially if I bend forward and when walking.
> I'm pretty sure baby is ok as i can feel him/her moving about but getting a little worried, I hate I worry about stuff like this and hate being a drama queen but do you all agree best to get it checked out.

I agree to get it checked out :thumbup: Keep us updated with how you get on :hugs:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Happy Monday Everyone- there's been quite a bit of activity already today!!

LeeC- I would get checked- most likely everything is just fine, but peace of mind is a wonderful thing. Keep us posted. :hugs:

Dexter- You have been through too much!!! :hugs:I'm glad you were able to go home, though. Are you on bed rest at home? 

Mighty- I work in an ER, too and DH is a fireman/first responder. My friends think we are crazy and way too overprotective, but when you've seen the "what ifs" it completely messes with you. I haven't seen the bouncer fall off the table- I'll keep that in mind for the next one. :wacko: 

Pad- that is a very impressive and beautiful bump :thumbup:

CGAV- I don't get to watch too many shows, but my personal favs are Grey's Anatomy, Bones, and Walking Dead- just some ideas if you don't already follow those. I hope the next weeks fly by for you. 

Lils- YAY!!!! for 14 weeks. :wohoo: and that was an impressive post. We can just read yours and catch up on everyone :winkwink:. I can completely understand not wanting to stop the progestone. I was thrilled to stop mine this week- was sure I would start feeling better, but not so much. I do have pics, but Lina doesn't like to stay still so they aren't great. 

So I'm 14 weeks tomorrow- I guess I feel safe enough to ask to be added to the front page now. 

Ladies- Can't say enough how much this thread has helped me keep my sanity during the 1st tri. Thanks so much!!
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dancareoi

Lee, would go to hosp and get it checked. It's probably nothing, but for peace of mind, you need to get it checked out.:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Will drop by with a proper post... but Lee.. twinnie... go get checked.... the worry alone is not worth it... please let me know how you get on xxxxxxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Lil they are great numbers, especially as you expected to be higher risk! X

Hoping everything is ok with you lee x


----------



## fitzy79

Hello from the wonderful fuzz of "new mummy-hood" where life with Baby Ellie is amazing and we are loving getting to know each other!!! I did a detailed birth story in my journal tonight if anyone wants to read it. 

Just finished a feed so off to bed but will try and catch up in here over the next few days. 

In the meantime introducing my little Rainbow...

Ellie Ann
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bumpyplease

Fitzy she's beautiful!!!! Hi mumma!!!!

Lee - did u get checked out last night? Been stalking and thinking about you...,

Hi everyone x


----------



## NewToAllThis

Just popping in quickly - had my dating scan yesterday and all is well :happydance:

They were unable to do the Nuchal Fold measurement as baby was being awkward and wouldn't move into the right position :dohh: so got to have the 2nd tri blood test at 16 weeks instead. I have been moved 4 days ahead and am 14 weeks today with a DD OF 27th August. :cloud9:


Spoiler
https://i1073.photobucket.com/albums/w388/sarahhibbert/3E634929-E8E6-47C9-8A2D-7A48611F21C9-1021-000000806BD2E85F_zps3756a0a3.jpg


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee, hoping all is okay :hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Holly hooray for maternity leave. Enjoy these last few weeks of peace and quiet....

Hi Mrs Migs, Louis is just gorgeous. 

Dexters what a torrid time you have had. So glad you have been discharged now. I can totally understand how it is hard to try and relax. Sounds likes Lexi is coping well with it all. Sending you :hugs:. 

Mighty the hiccups is such a strange sensation, isn't it? I haven't had it yet this pg but remember it well with my DD. You are so right to advise everyone to keep bouncers and chairs on the floor. I also know of someone whose baby fell out of a carseat which was placed on the kitchen worktop. The baby survived but had a fractured skull. You can never be too cautious. There was also a case of toddler twins here in the UK who were both asphyxiated when their drawers fell on top of them. They had pulled the bottom drawer out and were climbing up them, so you're so right about furniture anchoring etc too. 

Pad you are a party animal. I am struggling to make it past 9pm at the moment. Lovely bump pic. Yes, we must arrange a meet up soon. Perhaps you can pm me with which day of the week you are free and we can go from there. Happy 30 weeks! You and Lee are 4 weeks ahead of me - it's all getting very close now isn't it?????

Zebra congrats on second tri!

Hi to all the Marls dropping in, Heart, Debzie and Hopeful!

Lee so sorry to hear about your pain. Hopefully you will update us all soon to let us know how you got on at hospital. Thinking positive thoughts for you lovely xx

Hey Lils good to see you. Hooray for second tri and fab test results. Delighted for you. Sorry to hear about your dizziness and pain but all will be worth it in the end. You should get some energy etc back now. I started to feel more normal again around 17 weeks but most people it's about where you are now. Look foward to hearing about next week's scan and what team you are on. 

Cgav hope you're doing ok resting and managing to enjoy some good tv or books to keep you going. 

Scaro And Newtoallthis hooray for second tri for you two too! That's four of you I think who must all be due around the same time. 

Fitzy she's gorgeous! Off to read your birth story after this.

Nothing new with me. Just ticking along. Think I might be less than 100 days now though. Another milestone!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

New- We have the same due date now! I will be a repeat c section though, so barring complications I expect I'll be scheduled at 39 weeks. 

Rap- Congrats on double digits!! and yeah I think New, Lils, and I are all do within 5 days of each other (please forgive me if I left someone out, my memory truly stinks). 

Stalking for an update on LeeC

Fitzy- Ellie is beautiful. So glad you had a quick labor. 

Zebra- congrats on 12 weeks- it's such a relief to hit that milestone

Morning everyone!


----------



## mommaandbaby

fitzy she is a doll and I love the name:) 16 week bump pic:)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0504.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 13


----------



## LeeC

Quick update. Still in the hospital. Baby is fine but it seems they really don't know where this pain is coming from, waiting to go for scan and to hear if I can go home tonight. Husband is doing my head in more than the pain, complaining about being bored, wait til labour!!!


----------



## dextersmum

Lee you are in the best place as they will be able to keep an eye on you in the hospital and I hope everything is well with the scan. Just ignore your husband it was the same with all the partners when I was in hospital over the weekend. All the men were sat playing on their gadgets or not talking whilst the women on the ward were chatting away and trying to keep ourselves sane lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Fitzy she is gorgeous!! :flower:

Lee - Hope all goes well with your scan :hugs: thanks for the update :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Lee  hope everything goes well with the scan. Men hey!!!! :flower:

Mommaandbaby  lovely bump pic

Rap  YAY!!!! We both are in double digits now, under 100 days to go.:happydance:

NewToAllThis  great news on the scan

fitzy79  beautiful photo, she is gorgeous 

LilSluz  love your postscongratulations on 2nd Tri and great numbers you got back. :thumbup:

dextersmum  happy that everything seems okay with you. The bleeding has stopped so its got to be a good sign xx :flower:

Hope everyone else is well :winkwink:


----------



## LeeC

Hi all. Got home last night, this one seems to be a head scratcher and they don't really know what the pain could be, other than the suggestions of a trapped nerve or extreme rlp, although they think seeing as the pain is localised could rule out rlp. Apparently the babies head is right by the pain so again they thought it may be laying on a nerve or causing pressure but they have ruled out anything serious. I did have a bit of a meltdown at one point when they requested an internal after the scan to make sure my cervix was ok, but again all well. So they monitored me for pre-term labour, scanned me, gave me an internal and checked urine and blood and I was given full bill of health, haha feel like I had a complete MOT. They have told me to take co-codamol regularly and rest for 3 days and then to see how the pain is and I need to go back next week. 

Just when you think you are out of the woods you can guarantee PARL will stick a spanner in the works, I'm feeling much better today though.

Must read back and see whats been happening.


----------



## Zebra2023

Glad you are home safe and sound Lee :flower:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lee- Glad you're home and glad they did a complete work up. Take it easy and keep us posted.


----------



## Hollybush75

Glad you're home Lee and all is well with you and baby.


----------



## dancareoi

Glad you're home safe and sound. Another worry to add to being PARL, nothing's easy is it?


----------



## Raptasaur

Lee so glad you're home. Sounds like they are taking really good care of you and have ruled out any big issues. Nerve pain is awful, I feel for you. I hope it just clears up as soon as possible and you can be pain-free. 

Taurus hooray for double digits for us both!! 99 days today for me. 

I have started knitting a cardigan for the baby in newborn size. So small and cute. Hubbie has just got my birth ball down from the attic, blown it up and even given it a clean. About to go take a bounce. I think I'll watch OBEM on it!!


----------



## dextersmum

glad you are home Lee another symptom for PARL for the list. Just keep taking the medication and hopefully the symptoms will pass and you will get rid of that pain.

Rap you will have to show us a photo of the cardigan once it is finished.

Since being in hospital over the weekend I have been suffering from a mixture of numbness and pain down my butt and hips which make it uncomfortable to lie in bed. I get it on both sides and sometimes it is on the opposite side to what I am lay on?? any body esle getting this? I am not sure if it is my PGP but I don't have any back pain with it which is my normal sympton.
I am going to see my midwife today to listen to baby's heart beat (for reassurance - although I know she is fine as she is wriggling around :thumbup:) so I will ask her about the strange feelings in my butt and hips


----------



## Hollybush75

Maybe sciatica or baby pressing on sciatic nerve dextersmum? I've had sciatica in the past and thankfully no reoccurence during pregnancy. Sounds very similar to the pain I had.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Lee - so glad all is ok. Hope the pain goes away soon :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Dan &#8211; thankfully I type pretty fast! :haha: So why do they have you on pessaries until 24wks may I ask? Pad is also on prog until 28 wks so I was wondering what they saw in you ladies that require extra time past 2nd tri mark?

Zebra - :haha: So glad MIL is leaving you alone &#8211; that&#8217;s the BEST thing you could possibly ask for in life! :haha: (besides a rainbow baby of course)

Lee &#8211; thank God everythings OK, you had me worried! Nerve pain SUCKS! :nope: And the best meds for it are all Category C-D, too. :growlmad: You can only take opiates & pray they help (but often don&#8217;t). You are so right &#8211; its why I am so scared to let my guard down. Anything can happen &#8211; ugh, will it ever end? Get lots of rest & TLC, hun. :flower:

Cgav &#8211; glad to make you :-D chic! Let&#8217;s see, my Netflix favs (as I missed them all on live TV): Lost, Heroes, True Blood, The Walking Dead, Vampire Diaries, Prison Break, Touch, Flash Forward, Downton Abbey, Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis & Stargate Universe, Ghost Whisperer&#8230; (I am noticing I like dead people??? How morbid of me! :haha:). 

Scary - :yipee: Happy 14 weeks! Aw, I like your scan piccie &#8211; yay! Yeah our beans are break dancing like crazy rt now, eh? Makes it hard that the nuchal scan is at 12weeks when all they do is move! :haha: I think you have to PM Heart about getting added to the front page as she doesn&#8217;t always make it on here. :thumbup:

MissM &#8211;thanks! I&#8217;m only 2 days behind you - When you getting gender scan?

Fitzy &#8211; aw, she&#8217;s beautiful!!! You must be having a ball! 

NTAT - :yipee: Happy 14 weeks!!! Gosh, seems like yesterday you were coming on & very insure. Aw, nice scan pic :cloud9:. You UK ladies &#8211; your scan place is called &#8220;Countess of Chester&#8221;. Ours is like &#8220;Miami Perinatal&#8221; &#8211; yours sounds so much more romantic & magical! LOL. I&#8217;m sure its prob not like that, but its nice to daydream :haha:

Rap &#8211; I&#8217;m still waiting for that 2nd Tri &#8220;honeymoon&#8221;! I&#8217;m starting to think you ladies are all liars! :rofl: I think I may be a &#8220;late bloomer&#8221; like you, unfortunately. Been so sick last 3 days & getting only 4.5 &#8211; 5hrs :sleep: but Dr thinks may be a bug bc I am not usually preg sick all day & night like that :wacko:. Got the flu shot, so not that, but just a stomach thing &#8211; its almost gone now :thumbup: Yeah, seems to be a whole batch of us at 14-15weeks now, fairy must have been super-busy that week! Oh, Happy Double Digits &#8211; 98 days left!!! :yipee:

Momma &#8211;nice bump!

Taurus &#8211; happy double digits to you too! :yipee: How nice you & Rap are right there for each other. 

Dexters &#8211; pain is the last thing you need, I hope the MW can help you today &#8211; good luck at your appt! :flower:


:hi: to everyone else! 

Got to see Lil Flo yesterday at 15 weeks. Still moving & pretty. More developed hb at 160bpm. It was OB scan so crappy & no pics, but just nice to see as its been 3 wks & I get worried. :shrug: next week will have 16wk scan & hopefully tell the gender & get a nice crotch shot! Maybe I&#8217;ll post it & see who guesses it right. :thumbup: For those around 13-15 weeks, when are you getting gender scans? I know some do at 16 weeks (USA) & some do at 20 weeks, but I know that can vary. Anyway, get a potty shot so we can guess, if you can! :-D


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Dan  thankfully I type pretty fast! :haha: So why do they have you on pessaries until 24wks may I ask? Pad is also on prog until 28 wks so I was wondering what they saw in you ladies that require extra time past 2nd tri mark?
> 
> Zebra - :haha: So glad MIL is leaving you alone  thats the BEST thing you could possibly ask for in life! :haha: (besides a rainbow baby of course)
> 
> Lee  thank God everythings OK, you had me worried! Nerve pain SUCKS! :nope: And the best meds for it are all Category C-D, too. :growlmad: You can only take opiates & pray they help (but often dont). You are so right  its why I am so scared to let my guard down. Anything can happen  ugh, will it ever end? Get lots of rest & TLC, hun. :flower:
> 
> Cgav  glad to make you :-D chic! Lets see, my Netflix favs (as I missed them all on live TV): Lost, Heroes, True Blood, The Walking Dead, Vampire Diaries, Prison Break, Touch, Flash Forward, Downton Abbey, Stargate SG-1, Stargate Atlantis & Stargate Universe, Ghost Whisperer (I am noticing I like dead people??? How morbid of me! :haha:).
> 
> Scary - :yipee: Happy 14 weeks! Aw, I like your scan piccie  yay! Yeah our beans are break dancing like crazy rt now, eh? Makes it hard that the nuchal scan is at 12weeks when all they do is move! :haha: I think you have to PM Heart about getting added to the front page as she doesnt always make it on here. :thumbup:
> 
> MissM thanks! Im only 2 days behind you - When you getting gender scan?
> 
> Fitzy  aw, shes beautiful!!! You must be having a ball!
> 
> NTAT - :yipee: Happy 14 weeks!!! Gosh, seems like yesterday you were coming on & very insure. Aw, nice scan pic :cloud9:. You UK ladies  your scan place is called Countess of Chester. Ours is like Miami Perinatal  yours sounds so much more romantic & magical! LOL. Im sure its prob not like that, but its nice to daydream :haha:
> 
> Rap  Im still waiting for that 2nd Tri honeymoon! Im starting to think you ladies are all liars! :rofl: I think I may be a late bloomer like you, unfortunately. Been so sick last 3 days & getting only 4.5  5hrs :sleep: but Dr thinks may be a bug bc I am not usually preg sick all day & night like that :wacko:. Got the flu shot, so not that, but just a stomach thing  its almost gone now :thumbup: Yeah, seems to be a whole batch of us at 14-15weeks now, fairy must have been super-busy that week! Oh, Happy Double Digits  98 days left!!! :yipee:
> 
> Momma nice bump!
> 
> Taurus  happy double digits to you too! :yipee: How nice you & Rap are right there for each other.
> 
> Dexters  pain is the last thing you need, I hope the MW can help you today  good luck at your appt! :flower:
> 
> 
> :hi: to everyone else!
> 
> Got to see Lil Flo yesterday at 15 weeks. Still moving & pretty. More developed hb at 160bpm. It was OB scan so crappy & no pics, but just nice to see as its been 3 wks & I get worried. :shrug: next week will have 16wk scan & hopefully tell the gender & get a nice crotch shot! Maybe Ill post it & see who guesses it right. :thumbup: For those around 13-15 weeks, when are you getting gender scans? I know some do at 16 weeks (USA) & some do at 20 weeks, but I know that can vary. Anyway, get a potty shot so we can guess, if you can! :-D

Its because I had a late loss last year. I went for a check up a 17 weeks and baby had died at 13-14 weeks, this was after perfectly healthy nuchal scan a 12 weeks!

I had 10 day LP too. The had done lots of different tests and uNK killer cell test and all negative. So they wanted to do something, hence progesterone and clexane too.


----------



## Hollybush75

I know I'm due at the end of the month but OMG it's March TOMORROW! :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Hollybush75 said:


> I know I'm due at the end of the month but OMG it's March TOMORROW! :wacko:

Not long now, make the most of your last bit of 'me' time.

By the way, my first was 3 weeks early:dohh:


----------



## dextersmum

Holly and Lils it is my PGP playing up and it is very much like sciatica and is more uncomfortable when I lie down so I just have to live with it and use hotwater bottles or pillows. I think it was the couple of nights I spent in hospital beds that has aggrevated it so hopefully more nights in my own bed will sort it out.

Holly I bet you are super excited that it is March tomorrow and you can count down the month. I know I will be counting down May as I am due to have a section at the beginning of June.

Lils sorry to hear you have had some kind of bug I hope you feel better soon and can get some more sleep. Glad your scan went well. Excited to find out sex of the baby if you are sharing it with us?

I forgot to mention I am no longer taking aspirin or heperin as consultant decided it was best to stop it as I had the bleed so no longer having to inject myself on a daily basis


----------



## LilSluz

Dexters - thats good to hear! So scan went well, I take it?

Dan - ugh, thats awful hun. And it wasn't a trisomy or they never tested it? I asked my OB "how do you know that the placenta has taken over?". He said "because it has". I said "but how do you know for SURE?" & he said "because the baby wouldn't get that big w/o a functional placenta". Now Idk if that means bc my baby is really measuring 16wks or what "that big" meant, but I fully intend on asking Peri next week (& still taking my prog cream for GL!)

So came back from Neurologist. Still doing physical therapy for neck/low back pain, but he & 3 other people pointed out how pale I am & that I probs have anemia! He said I can wait until next week to get tested, so I will, but in the meantime I took an iron supplement bc these were literally the only people I've seen today & they ALL commented - ??? Must look pretty bad then! 

Any other suggestions for potential anemia? Don't bother with liver - I'd rather inject a needle straight into my brain! :haha: Thats stuff's nasTEE! lol. I'm sooooo :sleep: today too...


----------



## Hollybush75

LilSluz, I was found to be iron deficient after my 28 week bloods. I'm taking Ferrous Sulphate but I have upped my green leafy vegetable intake. I'm eating lots of broccoli (steamed not boiled). I'm drinking more orange juice to try and increase my Vitamin C level as that helps absorption of iron. I've not been a big coffee drinker through this pregnancy but I limit myself to one cup a day. Tea has been off the agenda since before BFP so I have no problems in eliminating that :haha:


----------



## Mrskg

Ho ladies thanks for all the congrats x finally getting some time to pop on here x last ten days have just been amazing Kody is everything an more than I could poss have imagined x she's just perfect an makes all the heartache we suffered worth while x glad to see everyone doing well can't wait for the next round bid rainbows x

Here's a wee pic of kody taken 5 mins ago x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrskg

Oops she's upside down lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1


----------



## scarolinarn04

She's gorgeous Mrskg! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Mrskg, she is gorgeous!! :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

My last scan with the EPU, have now been discharged :happydance: baby was yawning :haha: then started to bounce around, so cute!! Waiting on a consultant appointment with the hospital I will be giving birth at, need to contact the midwife for that as I haven't heard anything and I should have had it by now. My next scan is at 20 weeks then will have a scan every 4 weeks after that. I was really nervous today with being discharged but I am so happy :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 13.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AngelSerenity

Congratulations MrsK, what a cutie! :kiss::flower::hugs:

Hello everybody else, I hope you are all well.

I pop on when I can face reading, you all know how it is. Glad to read about all you lovely blossoming ladies when I do :thumbup:


xo


----------



## dextersmum

lils I didn't have a scan at my midwife apt yesterday just listened to baby's heart beat which was loud and clear and she was kicking me at the time. I had a scan last friday when bleeding started and everything was fine with the baby and she is the right size for the gestation etc

MrsK Kody is truly gorgeous x


----------



## Hollybush75

Zebra over the moon you've been discharged, such a lovely picture too.

I'm getting ready to go and collect the pram/pushchair. I feel sick :haha:


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats mrskg!!!! she is just beautiful


----------



## Raptasaur

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/cab4b435bc5e142e6369631796af00bd_zps931a0e70.jpg

26 week bump shot! 

Mrs KG she is gorgeous, so glad to hear you are really enjoying getting to know each other. What precious times xx

Congrats on graduating EPU Zebra. Sounds like you have a great plan of care in place. 

Lils hooray for another positive scan. Hope you're feeling better sweetheart. 

Dexters hope your numbness has eased off. PGP is a right pain isn't it? Did the midwife have any wordS of wisdom? Mine just told me to keep doing pelvic floor exercises (which I am crap at remembering to do) and to come back to her if it doesn't get better for a physio referral. Mine is OK most of the time but some days it's quite painful to walk. 

Holly hope you're pleased with your pram. I think we only actually got ours after DD was born. It seems like such a big step doesn't it? It's exciting, you'll be meeting your baby very soon. My DD was born 25 March, great time of year as you get to enjoy the whole of spring and summer before the cold and dark sets in again. 

Hi to everyone else. It's quiet on here at the moment. More bump shots and shopping talk please!


----------



## MissMaternal

Lils yep I think we started out with the same due date but I got put forward at my scan, so I'm now due 19th August  we have booked a private gender scan for 17th march... I'm soooo excited!! Are you going to find out the sex? X

I really need to find the time to read back and catch up properly with everyone!!


----------



## Hollybush75

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

28 days to due date

I can't believe this is nearly over. Bump has dropped a lot and I'm starting to feel some pressure down low! My lungs/diaphragm no longer feel squashed, unless she's stretching like last night.....ouch!

We had a nice evening out last night. We went to a 30th birthday party of an extended family member. Baby was woken by the music and "danced" the night away :dance:

I packed my hospital bag yesterday. It felt so surreal especially when I put in the baby vests, babygros and nappies. I just couldn't believe I was packing in readiness to have a baby :happydance:


----------



## dextersmum

nice bump shot Rap. My midwife already referred me to a PGP clinic and they have given me a bump band which is like a big tubergrip that I put on usually when my back is painful but as this pain has been down my bum and upper leg I haven't put it on as I am more affected when trying to sleep. They suggested things like, not crossing your legs, sitting as straight as you can, pelvic floor exercises, hot water bottle on your lower back or wherever pain is (this helped me yesterday after I was sore from driving) and also sitting on a yoga ball in the house as much as possible (but not bouncing) as this helps you centre your gravity. They also said for the birth try not to give birth lay flat on your back as this will aggrevate PGP afterwards, but that is not going to be possible for me as having a c-section. You have just reminded me to do my pelvic floor exercises lol

Holly you must be getting excited now especially packing your hosptial bag, fingers crossed for a quick count down for you


----------



## dancareoi

dextersmum said:


> nice bump shot Rap. My midwife already referred me to a PGP clinic and they have given me a bump band which is like a big tubergrip that I put on usually when my back is painful but as this pain has been down my bum and upper leg I haven't put it on as I am more affected when trying to sleep. They suggested things like, not crossing your legs, sitting as straight as you can, pelvic floor exercises, hot water bottle on your lower back or wherever pain is (this helped me yesterday after I was sore from driving) and also sitting on a yoga ball in the house as much as possible (but not bouncing) as this helps you centre your gravity. They also said for the birth try not to give birth lay flat on your back as this will aggrevate PGP afterwards, but that is not going to be possible for me as having a c-section. You have just reminded me to do my pelvic floor exercises lol
> 
> Holly you must be getting excited now especially packing your hosptial bag, fingers crossed for a quick count down for you

When i was PG with third i had sciatica in bottom and leg when i was about 6 months PG. It hurt to lie, stand and sit and was most uncomfortable, I just had to dose myself up with paracetemol. After about a month it went better on it`s own, but it was so uncomfortable.

When sitting i had to sit on the edge of a chair with my leg straight out in front.


----------



## Hollybush75

I've just received my GBS results.....negative........:)


----------



## dextersmum

whats GBS holly?


----------



## MightyMom

@Dexters: GBS is the group B strep test. :)

Had my 3 hour glucose on Friday. That was miserable. Had to schedule it for 12:30. I was so hungry! Then I had to drink that ICKY drink (which for some reason tasted fine with my one hour and horrible with the 3 hour). It made me so sleepy! I could FEEL my insulin kick in on that stuff. I took a nap for the first couple hours. The chairs in the waitng room lacked padding and had armrests so it was awkward. I woke up between the 2nd and 3rd hour and I wasn't all that hungry. I feel like I must have failed miserably, as I was so tired immediately after and then not hungry. The nurses also said I looked piqued. How lovely, I haven't eaten in 17 hours, YOU THINK I'LL BE GLOWING?? Grr. It's a waiting game until Monday. Not sure what I'll do if I'm diagnosed with GD. I can't possibly eat better than I am (very seriously) so I'll have to see a nutritionist or something. Bleh. Sorry for the rant, I tried complaining to DH but he just bought me a box of Thin Mints. Clearly he doesn't get it. :/


----------



## padbrat

Lee so pleased you and baby C are OK... phew twinnie!!

MrsK and Fitzy... what lovely girls you have there!! x

Zebra congrats on a good scan.

Mighty, I hated that GTT test.... I failed miserably and am now on metformin.

Raps have messaged you 

Dexters hope you get sorted out soon... I have been in physio for my hips .... I feel ya pain chick!

Holly! Wahoooo! Packing and a pram!

We had a scan today.... Leo is still 3 wks ahead and weighing 4lbs 3... what a fattie! LOL. Thyroid is still screwed but getting better and I am hoping metformin fixes my diabetes. Cons says he will induce me between 37-39 wks so looks like Leo is an April baby! Next scan 25th March!

Here is Leo's latest pic! He is looking at you all!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-04 - 31 wks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hollybush75

Aw pad what a lovely picture. Nice news too that Leo will be in your arms a little earlier than expected :thumbup:

I also had a scan today too, well I had two! My consultant was having problems viewing baby properly then got a bit concerned about low fluid levels so he packed me off to radiology for a second opinion. Fluid levels are on the low-ish range of normal but still okay so no need for concern or intervention. My consultant did send me to radiology with the sentence "if we deliver at 36 weeks baby will be absolutely fine" ringing in my ears! 

I'm back to see him in 2 weeks...


----------



## MightyMom

Pad, wow! He looks so cute!! Measuring three weeks ahead is great if they are going to induce early. And you get to have him in your arms sooner, so jealous. :) 

My TSH is still not good either and I have to have my primary care physician adjust the prescription, but he won't do that without an appointment and I can't see him for two more weeks, which is two more weeks of not enough meds!! So I said to hell with all of them, I'm doubling my levothyroxine on my own. I'll just take two a day instead of one. There are more complications if my TSH remains high than if it gets too low. And I've been telling them I needed to adjust since I was 13 weeks. I can't wait until I'm back home and within reach of ALL of my doctor's necks. LOL


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad I messaged you back but it bounced because your inbox is full. Very cute pic, you can really see his face. Lovely. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a good week and UK ladies enjoying this lovely sunshine. 

Rant alert......Still waiting to hear back from St Mary's - I emailed them last week about going in for a private ultrasound at 28 weeks as the NHS consultant here is just not interested. I saw him at 18 weeks and I've just checked the date of my next appointment and I'll be 35 weeks!! Feeling a bit neglected :growlmad:. You would think Mr Rai's office would get back to me as I'm prepared to pay. All this drives me mad. I just feel like I should be getting a bit more attention with my history, my diagnosis and my age. Or perhaps I'm just being PARLanoid.......


----------



## bumpyplease

Love the pic pad! You are nearly as pregnant as I was! Happy birthday yummy mummy to be xx


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: hello, hope everyone is doing well.

Mighty - the glucose test doesn't sound like fun. I have one booked in June. Eeeek.

Pad - great scan, glad all is well :flower:

I got my results back from my first midwife appointment. All good :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

@Zebra: The one hour test isn't so bad, you don't have to fast for that one.

Rapt: I can completely empathize! I'm STILL waiting for my labs! It's kind of important that they tell me soon, right??


----------



## Mrskg

It's quiet in here ladies but I'm not com,aiming means I didn't have loads if pages to catch up on lol x 

Love your bump rap x

Gorgeous scan pic pad x

Holly glad you passed glucose test x

Might hope you get it all sorted out before you ring a docs neck :haha:

Zebra great news x

Bumpy can't believe A is nearly 6 months already :wacko:

Lee hope youre ok you've been quiet too xxx

All well this end although kody been quite unsettled yest an today with wind so gave her infacol before last feed an she seems settled now x


----------



## MightyMom

So glad you are both doing well MrsKg! DD used to get lots of gas, we used to lay her on her back and push her legs up and down in a bicycle kick. Our baby massage instructor said it helps, and it did seem to help a bit. I also had to watch what I was eating because she was really sensitive to it from my milk.


----------



## wookie130

Mrskg, I've been a stranger around this thread lately, but belated congrats on little Kody! I'm so thrilled for you!

AFM, I'm having a C-section on Tuesday of next week, at 11:00! So, 6 days until baby Hannah joins us!


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks mighty I do the bicycle legs when she needs to poo never thought about doing it for wind too x it's a shame she's so content an then suddenly she's screaming so must be really sore infacol seems to be helping she's had lots of bum wind since will buy gripe water later if I remember right that word ms great too x

Thanks wookie x oh wow how exciting can't wait to meet your rainbow x


----------



## Hollybush75

Wookie how fab and exciting. I bet you can't wait!


----------



## LilSluz

Aye carumba, :dohh: I have to catch up still, but wanted to post this in the meantime...

So, the deets to follow later w/more piccies, but for now here's its bum shot... (hint, just cut off the bottom half as that is just "me")


*GUESS WHAT SEX LIL FLO IS:*



Will catch up & update more later or tomorrow as I'm super-behind at work from appts & such. So I leave you this butt shot to ponder for a while.... :blue: or :pink:??? :winkwink: :?: :?: :?:

Big :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## scarolinarn04

It a TURTLE!! :blue: Yay Lils!!! :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> It a TURTLE!! :blue: Yay Lils!!! :happydance:

I think :blue:


----------



## Zebra2023

MightyMom said:


> @Zebra: The one hour test isn't so bad, you don't have to fast for that one.
> 
> Rapt: I can completely empathize! I'm STILL waiting for my labs! It's kind of important that they tell me soon, right??

Aha, not bad that yours was an hour. Mine is 2-3 hours, have to fast from 10pm :cry: I have mine in the morning so I guess it is better than waiting till the afternoon.

Lil - I think boy :happydance:


----------



## Hollybush75

I just can't make out stuff on these scans :haha: but I'll go BOY


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls, this being a Mummy is full time job...very little BnB time anymore!!! Glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well and the tickers are coming towards the end for next batch of Rainbows!

Ellie is doing great and is generally very chilled. BF'ing is going well...she is currently having a little break for herself so I'm taking the opportunity to use two hands and check in!!


----------



## MightyMom

Wookie: Exciting!! So lucky you get to count down the days!

LilSluz: That's a boy for sure!! Congrats! Welcome to Team Blue. ;)

Zebra: I thought you were going in for the one hour. The three hour test is pretty bad. I had that one already, but I had to schedule it at 12:30 so I actually didn't eat from 8pm until 4pm the next day. That darn sugar made me SO TIRED. It's too much sugar after not eating for so long! Good thing yours is in the morning. At least it won't be so bad. I'd recommend bringing a sandwhich or something for after. Also remind them to draw from a different arm every time. It should be left-right-left-right or vice versa. Not the same arm all four times. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you pass!

fitzy79: Glad to hear Ellie is doing so well!! I remember how busy I was when DD was born, I never had two hands or time to get on the computer! Thanks for giving us an update. :) Any pictures?


----------



## Zebra2023

fitzy79 said:


> Hi girls, this being a Mummy is full time job...very little BnB time anymore!!! Glad to see that everyone seems to be doing well and the tickers are coming towards the end for next batch of Rainbows!
> 
> Ellie is doing great and is generally very chilled. BF'ing is going well...she is currently having a little break for herself so I'm taking the opportunity to use two hands and check in!!

:wave: Glad all is well fitzy :flower:



MightyMom said:


> Wookie: Exciting!! So lucky you get to count down the days!
> 
> LilSluz: That's a boy for sure!! Congrats! Welcome to Team Blue. ;)
> 
> Zebra: I thought you were going in for the one hour. The three hour test is pretty bad. I had that one already, but I had to schedule it at 12:30 so I actually didn't eat from 8pm until 4pm the next day. That darn sugar made me SO TIRED. It's too much sugar after not eating for so long! Good thing yours is in the morning. At least it won't be so bad. I'd recommend bringing a sandwhich or something for after. Also remind them to draw from a different arm every time. It should be left-right-left-right or vice versa. Not the same arm all four times. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you pass!
> 
> fitzy79: Glad to hear Ellie is doing so well!! I remember how busy I was when DD was born, I never had two hands or time to get on the computer! Thanks for giving us an update. :) Any pictures?

Apologies, me getting mixed up. Crikey, that is a long time to go without eating and such a long wait too. I am a little nervous about it, they say attend on your own which I think is rude as I don't drive and public transport is out of the question plus I want my partner to be there to support me and to be involved. Thank you for the heads up, will do a pack up or something for afterwards. They take blood four times, oh my gosh, really not looking forward to that. Will make sure they alternate arms :thumbup:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies :hi:

Lil - I say welcome to the boy club :blue:

wookie - 6 days........woohoo!!! Hope all goes well and next time I log in will be looking for pics..:happydance:

AFM - well Im off on 2 weeks holidays down the beach to enjoy the last of our hot weather over here in the land down under. Can honestly say I cant wait, need a break. Had my GD 1 hour test yesterday which I failed so now onto the 2 hour test. Doc also said that little boy was bigger than average for where I am. EEEkkkkk!!!!!!! Dont want him too big........wonder if its because I have GD or whether its because both myself and hubby are over 6 feet and he is just a tall baby.....guess I will find out after the 2 hour test..

Well, hope everyone else is well and stalk you all in a couple of weeks :thumbup:


----------



## MightyMom

Zebra: Might want to bring a laptop or a deck of cards. It gets boring, so watching a movie or bringing something else to pass the time helps. :)

Taurus: Enjoy your vacation! I wish they only did a two hour follow up test here. I hope you get some much needed R&R!

AFM, still no test results as the clinic was closed due to weather today. It's really not that bad either, which made me quite testy earlier when I called to find them closed. Oh well, maybe tomorrow. Also, sorry if TMI but is anyone else experiencing what I call (pardon the term) "vagina sneeze?" It looks like I've sneezed in my underwear. I'm so over it. And my doctor told me I shouldn't wear pads because they don't breathe. So I've just gone online and purchased some cloth sanitary pads since they are cotton and are ok for pregnancy. I'm actually excited! They look cute. Might help me put a positive spin on it. Here's the link: Cotton Pads


----------



## cgav1424

Just a quick catchup as I'm laying in bed with 10 minutes to spare before I have to wake the kiddies up for school. 

Mighty - I seriously burst out laughing at the "vagina sneeze" comment! :haha: I'm sorry you haven't gotten your results back yet. My doctor's office called with mine yesterday and I failed 2 out of the 4 draws. But the nurse said that my OB said I barely failed the 2 hour draw (by, like, 5 points) so he's labeling me borderline. I'm to meet with a nutritionist and just control with diet, I think. Ugh. So frustrating as I eat pretty healthy already and didn't have GD with the other two! Fingers crossed you passed yours! 

Lil - I don't know if I'm being swayed by all the "boy" votes, but I don't see three lines... so I'll go with the flow (ha! I'm going with the flow about Lil Flo) and say boy. 

Zebra - good luck with your 3 hour as well! I second Mighty's advice. Bring loads of things to keep yourself occupied. 

Taurus - have a good vacation! And good luck with your 2 hour. Look at all of us failing our 1 hour! Because being PARLanoid isn't enough... we need all these extra things to worry about. 

Wookie - the end is in sight! So exciting!

I know I've missed a lot. I'll check in later for a proper post. Afm, had growth scan yesterday and looks like baby likes bed rest. She grew and is now in the "more normal range" for her gestational age. Since she liked bed rest so much, I'm on it for another 2 weeks then another growth scan. Then, if she's still following the growth curve, we'll talk about more of a modified bed rest until delivery. So relieved! 

:hi: everyone else!!! xx


----------



## LilSluz

*Holly * thank you for the tips on anemia & the Ferrous Sulphate! I forgot about the FS as I havent had anemia in many, many years. I know my RBC was low before pregs, so its good for me to try & do the things you say anyway  get the Vit C & etc. to help absorb everything. Gosh, not long for you!!!! :happydance: How cute she was dancing!

*Mrskg*  awwww, Kodys so cute!!!

*Zebra*  Congrats for graduation from EPU! :yipee: Im guessing that means some kind of prenatal unit thats high-risk for 1st 12wks? :thumbup: Awww, yawning, how sweet! Baby Moo is so cute :cloud9:. My friend (an ER Dr. in Aussie) taught me how to look at the angle of the dangle from 12wk scans. Do you want to know what my interpretation is (using that method) w/your scan or are you not wanting to know?

*Dexters*  thank God everything sounds OK right now :thumbup:. You still on bed rest? Did you try a full body or special pregnancy body pillow yet for PGP? 

*Cgav*  speaking of bed rest, I got my Comfort-U pillow & ist soooooo comfy its like sleeping with/on a cloud :cloud9:. I have heard that the snoogle thing is quite firm which my neck cannot take, but this seems to be a good cross between a little firm & a little puffy. :cloud9: So owrth it! But I cant give an assessment on my back, hips & neck yet. I want ot sleep with it a while & see. Also, my back isnt that bad yet & bump isnt very big, so Id like to give it a few wks on that. But as far as comfort  YES A+++!!! Just saw growth scan news - :yipee: thats awesome, chic!!!! Rest, rest, rest! 

*Rapt * oh, beautiful, beautiful bumpy!!! :happydance: Wow, you didnt gain any weight  its all bump too! You are right about the rant  you should be getting WAY more attention than that jeez, seriously?! 18wks to 35wks no other scans???!!! :grr: Thats complete neglect & complete B.S. & Id be complaining up a storm. They need to test you for UTIs, proteins in urine, bloods, check symptoms, check for placenta location, cervix, etc  what is their excuse not to? Grrr, chic  not that you should worry or have anything to worry about, but you should receive better treatment than that.

*MissM*  3/17  how exciting! If you have a clear 12wk pic we can do angle of the dangle method ;-). When you get gender pic, post it & see if we can guess. :winkwink: (if you want  its kinda fun). I guess you know by now I found out! And shall reveal

*MM*  Ive had a glucose test many years back & it was NOT fun. Kept going & sleeping in the car bc I was apparently hypoglycemic & sooo tired! It ended up being 4hrs & I was so not feeling well Hope yours comes back w/the right answer  maybe theyll just have you take glucose tablets if not bad?

*Pad*  holy crap, what are you eating!? :haha: Did you buy the magic, super pickles instead of regular all that time  silly! Dont worry  you can say the same thing back to me! (below). Awwwww on scan piccie  he looks like his mama! :winkwink: Ugh, I worry about you chic. They need to get all your levels of everything stable  I cant imagine how cruddy you feel from all of that :nope:. Big :hugs: (P.S.  you need a delivery ticker now since that will be diff by maybe 3 wks  wow!!!)

*Wookie*  wow, next Tues?! :happydance: Cant wait to see the Gerber baby! (I just caught this  slow, I know!). Why do you need c-sec, of you dont mind me asking? Seems a few of us need them

*Taurus*  BOTH of you are over 6ft?!?! :shock: Wow, chic  yeah, Id say thats why! :haha: (teach him basketball & send him over here he can make millions & let mom & dad retire in style :thumbup:). Enjoy the sun & fun! Sorry you failed the 1hr test :nope:. Better to get to the bottom of it though.

Afm...hmmmm....


----------



## LilSluz

:rofl: ladies, I'll give you a lil hint: Don't quit your day jobs & become radiologists! :rofl: 



:pink::pink::pink:*LIL FLO RIDA IS A LIL GIRL!!!!* :pink::pink::pink:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::bunny::bunny::bunny:<3<3<3 =D&gt;=D&gt;=D&gt;:holly::holly::holly::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Actually in your defense, it was hard to see the 3 lines - 1 you can see very bright but the others are faint. But I'm impressed a few of you knew what to look for the 3 lines vs turtle (Cgav & Scary & ?) A girl shows 3 parallel lines like an "=" sign & I guess a boy looks like a turtle with its head poking out or something??? (anybody got a turtle shot to show us? Its interesting I think!)

OMG, DH is not sure what to do w/himself!!! He was in shock. :haha: He's been calling her a boy all along but had a dream the other night it was a girl so he changed his mind at the last minute as "his dreams are always right". On the way to the Dr we pulled up to a car that said "GIRL!" on it. Then as we were driving there "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun" came on :rofl:. Do you think those were SIGNS? LOL! I knew it was a girl, but that defo did it for me!!!

I'm over the freaking moon :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2: And yes, I cried while getting scanned too - like a lil emo!!! :haha:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## scarolinarn04

WHAT?!?!?!

I was sure that was a boy, but upon further inspection I do see one def. line, still not seeing the others. Looks like a "winky" to me still, but I'm a nurse and not an ultrasound tech so guess I'll stick with what I know. :winkwink:

I did an ultrasound on myself today at work- again I really don't know what I'm doing or looking at, but though I saw 3 lines. Guess we'll find out in April. 

Morning! Hope everyone is doing wonderfully!!


----------



## LilSluz

:haha: I knew you were looking for the right thing! :thumbup: It is a lil tough, that's for sure. Almost looks more to me like l0l instead of 3 lines...

Oh 3 lines for you? :happydance::yipee: So you are waiting until 20 weeks for "official scan", I take it? That's so funny you can jump up on a table when you want & scan yourself! :rofl: I'd be so abusing that scanner! lol.


----------



## scarolinarn04

LilSluz said:


> :haha: I knew you were looking for the right thing! :thumbup: It is a lil tough, that's for sure. Almost looks more to me like l0l instead of 3 lines...
> 
> Oh 3 lines for you? :happydance::yipee: So you are waiting until 20 weeks for "official scan", I take it? That's so funny you can jump up on a table when you want & scan yourself! :rofl: I'd be so abusing that scanner! lol.

I have my 16 week appt next week, but they don't have a scan scheduled. The next one is scheduled for 20 weeks, so as far now we are waiting. Believe me- I do abuse the scanner, but it's not as high quality as the one at the office. I can see bubs and movement/head/heart beating which is good enough- always looking for reassurance. 

I'm super excited for you about team :pink:!! A cute little florida princess. Are you near the coast? You'll have to buy all of those adorable little bikinis


----------



## Zebra2023

MightyMom said:


> Zebra: Might want to bring a laptop or a deck of cards. It gets boring, so watching a movie or bringing something else to pass the time helps. :)

Sure will do :thumbup: Being on my own I will be extremely bored. Thank you :flower:



cgav1424 said:


> Zebra - good luck with your 3 hour as well! I second Mighty's advice. Bring loads of things to keep yourself occupied.
> 
> I know I've missed a lot. I'll check in later for a proper post. Afm, had growth scan yesterday and looks like baby likes bed rest. She grew and is now in the "more normal range" for her gestational age. Since she liked bed rest so much, I'm on it for another 2 weeks then another growth scan. Then, if she's still following the growth curve, we'll talk about more of a modified bed rest until delivery. So relieved!

Thank you, definitely will be doing, I will be glad when it is all over. Quite a while till June though :flower:

Glad all is well with you and bean :thumbup:



LilSluz said:


> *Zebra*  Congrats for graduation from EPU! :yipee: Im guessing that means some kind of prenatal unit thats high-risk for 1st 12wks? :thumbup: Awww, yawning, how sweet! Baby Moo is so cute :cloud9:. My friend (an ER Dr. in Aussie) taught me how to look at the angle of the dangle from 12wk scans. Do you want to know what my interpretation is (using that method) w/your scan or are you not wanting to know?
> 
> Afm...hmmmm....

Thank you Lil :flower: Yes please!! If you don't mind? I can't wait to find out, I am getting so impatient. I keep seeing 3 magpies all the time (3 for a girl) whether it is trying to tell me something I am not sure :haha:

:haha: congratulations on finding out your having a little girl. I did think boy but I am unsure on the whole sexing thing :haha: :happydance:


----------



## Hollybush75

LilSluz :haha: told you I was rubbish at scan pics! My DH however was such a show off at our 20 weeks scan, he could pick out baby's shoulder blades and collar bones whereas i couldn't make anything out :haha:

Congrats on joining Team Pink


----------



## Raptasaur

Holly sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you. It could be anytime now!

Zebra yay for a good midwife appointment. Hope the test tomorrow is ok. 

Mighty I can't believe you're still waiting for your results. Must be driving you bonkers!

MrsKG :wave:. Hope Kody is less windy now. 

Wow Wookie. This time next week you will be a mummy. So excited for you and to meet baby Hannah.

Lils you won't believe me now after the reveal, but I was going to say girl. Congratulations!!!! Girls are awesome. My little girl is the light of my life. 

Fitzy :wave: Glad everything is going so beautifully for you. 

Taurus have a great holiday. Hope the 2 hr test is better. Wow you guys are tall! Enjoy your babymoon.

Cgav that's great news that baby has grown beautifully while you've been resting. Hopefully in a couple of weeks you will be able to start pottering around again. 

Hi Scarolina and all you other lovely ladies.

AFM 27 weeks today. Phew, made it to third trimester. I would have known without a calendar as the dreaded pregnancy insomnia is back with a vengeance. I finally managed to get a few hours last night after turning my bed into something out of the Princess and the pea - extra quilts and pillows everywhere. I officially hate side-sleeping! Can't wait to deliver and get back on my stomach. Roll on June!


----------



## Raptasaur

It looks a bit freaky on Lyra's Baby Annabelle doll, but here's my first knitting effort for the baby

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/bump%20pics/29253fa15b22540a05ffd1e52826c43c_zps5ea7927b.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/bump%20pics/42e4020da7de78ccbf545b5a6a665f5e_zps1e09469b.jpg

Already working on another one. I love knitting newborn size as it doesn't take very long!


----------



## cgav1424

Lil - hahaha! I think I was swayed by all the boy votes as I thought girl, but only saw one definite line. Yay! Lil Flo is pink! And those were all totally girl signs. I'm thrilled for you, chick!!! Okay, I'm defo buying a Comfort-U pillow now. My bump is huge (I think it's huge) for 30 weeks and even if it sounds silly to spend that much money on a pillow that I may only use for a couple more months, I am in dire need of a good nights sleep!!! 

Rapt - the sweater turned out beautiful! Well done! My insomnia has returned as well... as has the getting up to pee constantly at night. Roll on late April/early May! 

Hello to everyone else!

Little one has taken it upon herself to stretch herself out and see how far out she can push my abdomen. It actually hurts and takes my breath away. I don't know how this baby ever measured small. She feels huge!


----------



## dextersmum

lils congratulations and welcome to team pink :thumbup: have you thought of names yet? 

cgav was your baby measuring in the 10th percentile or smaller? Did they advise bedrest just to help baby grow?

AFM I have had a bit of a tense week as baby's movements and patterns have been a bit out of sync and it freaked me out so been to see midwife 3 times to listen to her heartbeat and talk about how I have been feeling. Because I am less than 28 weeks at the moment all they can do is use the doppler to listen to her heartbeat and check for deceleration and everything has been fine on that point. I had a planned scan yesterday and baby was wriggling throughout the scan but I couldn't actually feel all the movements and probably only felt about a 1/4 of them so it was good to see that she was moving but wish I could feel them all so I know she is ok. Her height measurements are all bang on track however her weight is showing she is in the 10th percentile which is the lowest end of average so the hosptial are going to keep an eye on me and baby. If she stays in the 10th percentile or grows then that is fine but if she goes below that line I will be scanned every 2 weeks to check her growth. I have another scan in 3 weeks so fingers crossed she puts on more weight and gets on the average scale so I can stop worrying. I think I have been more worried at this time because it was between 25-28 weeks that things went wrong in my last pregnancy and my baby boy was born at 28 wks and 1 day and only lived for 54 days and his angelversary is on the 14th march so lots of milestones for me to get through over the next couple of weeks. I need to get through mothers day on sunday, Dexters anniversary on the 14th and then get passed the 28 weeks gestation on the 25th march and wait for my next scan on 28th march. Wish I could fall asleep and wake up in 20 days :cry:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I'm cautiously joining you again :happydance:. I deliberated as it's so early but what the heck I need to be positive, right?

Some of you will know me from the RMC thread (hi ladies!!!:hi:) and I was on here briefly last August/September :cry:. But for those of you who don't here's a quick bio,


I'm 38, I have one DS who is 2years 4 months and I have had 6MCs, 3 in a row last year :cry:. I have had gyane problems for over 16 years, TTC woes for 6 of them getting our DS. I have unexplained RMCs, although my history points to Hughes Syndrome which my RMC is now treating me for.

I had been WTT from my last MC in September last year due to more investigations and then my DH took a major wobble about our journey at the beginning of this year. I eventually got him to agree 3 weeks ago to NTNP and I have been extremely lucky to be blessed on our first cycle:happydance:


I just found out on Wednesday and I havent even told DH yet. It's a long story but in a nutshell as of today I have lost my job (redundancy), my DH is on a 3-day week and he really hasnt been coping with the MCs well. The timing isnt great but our age is against us, my GP told me not to wait which I agree with anyway, and this was my excuse to get DH to NTNP, I'm 39 in July and he is currently 43. I dont think I'll be able to hide it from him for long as I am on a load of medications including clexane but at the moment I just cant face his additional stress and perhaps moaning about it. He will be happy if it works out but he really can be quite blunt about things as well :growlmad:. Things will work out and I know I'll find work quick enough, I have good unemployment protection insurance so I'm not too bothered for a while. Worst case scenario we could probably cope ok until April 2014.


Like everybody, I'm just trying to keep positive. 

All being well I am due on the 12th November, although I believe I have to have a planned birth so it may be earlier. I'm 5 weeks today I think!!!!:happydance:


Looking forward to getting you know you all (again).


I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.


And a special shout out to Lils :yipee::yipee:


xoxo


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: angel, lovely to see you here :happydance:


----------



## dextersmum

Hi Angel it is lovely to see you on this thread after getting to know you briefly when I was on the RMC thread. I am wishing you all the luck in the world that this is your rainbow and you will be on here telling us about your journey for the next 8 months


----------



## cgav1424

Dextersmum - I'm sorry you had a scare with baby, but obviously, your mommy instinct kicked in since you were able to discover that baby's measuring on the small side. I've had uterine bilateral notching with this baby that my perinatologist found at my 12 week ultrasound. This put me at high risk for high blood pressure and IUGR, which is what I suspect they're monitoring you for as the 10th percentile is the magic number when it comes to growth restriction. Baby always measured bang on for dates until my 28 week scan. There, she measured small. My doctor didn't really say what was measuring small, only that she was in the 6th percentile. He put me on bed rest for 2 weeks and told me to lay on my left side as much as possible. If I was tired of laying on my left, then switch to my right, but only for a little while then switch back to my left. I could get up to shower and go to the bathroom and eat. I had a growth scan scheduled after the two weeks of bed rest which was on Wednesday and baby responded greatly to the bed rest. She grew into the more normal range for her gestation. He was most worried about her abdominal circumference, but it shot up to 37% and the rest of her looks great too! Oh, he also recommended a high protein diet. Something loosely based on the Brewers diet. So I ate a lot of hard boiled eggs, oatmeal made with milk and nuts and raisins, peanut butter, lean meats, etc. Since she responded so well to the bed rest, he insisted I stay on it for two more weeks with another growth scan at 32 weeks to make sure she's staying on her growth curve. Then, hopefully, I'll get the okay for more of a modified bed rest until I deliver. 

March sounds like it will be a bit of a roller coaster for you, hon. But you'll get through! You'll have your hard times and your tears, especially as you remember little Dexter then you'll be rewarded with a lovely scan filled with good news on the 28th. :) I was worried sick when LO was measuring small, but even if baby gets diagnosed with IUGR... the outcomes are great. Just take it easy, lay on your left side as much as you can and eat lots of protein! Sending you loads of love and light! xx

Angel - hi! Good to see you in here again, hon. Stick, baby, stick! xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Hope this is your rainbow angel. Welcome :hugs:

I had my second weekly BP check today, all is well. 0.3 protein in urine but midwife assured me this is not cause for concern but the best news of all is that baby is 2/5 engaged. She was "free" on Tuesday :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

LilSluz: OMG a girl?? Looks so much like a turtle to me! Good thing I'm not a sonographer! Congratulations!! Any names picked out?

Rapt: Love the sweater!! So cute! I intend to learn to crochet before baby is born...we'll see how that goes!

Dextersmum: It's going to be a HARD month. :( I'm sorry. I completely empathize as I had a very difficult time going through each angelversary with this LO, and especially because August is my magic month for getting pregnant but only turned out ok with DD. Just passed my Olivia's angelversary, and still have James' angelversary in May. I've been especially PARLanoid this pregnancy, bothering my doctors about this or that and very scared all the time. My advice I guess is that Dexter is a very special part of your life, and his passing hasn't changed that. Celebrate that you had him for 54 days and don't be afraid to cry, laugh, or talk about it. You're a mommy, and you're about to give him a sibling. I'm sure Dexter is taking very good care of him/her. Above all, we're here for you!

Angel: Hi!! :wave: Welcome welcome!! So glad you are here. Very exciting news. I'm sorry your DH was a bit of a snit about it all. Nine months is a long time for things to change, hopefully he'll be over the moon in the end. I waited to tell my DH until 6 weeks, and would have waited longer except he found my appointment card. Although yours is a bit more in tune since you wouldn't drink the wine and all. But maybe he's just afraid to hope? I hope he is excited when he does find out. When is your first appointment?

Holly: So exciting!! YOU'RE NEXT! LOL!

AFM: Finally got my lab results back today (after insisting on waiting on the phone for the lab to fax the results to the nurse who then gave them to me!). My results were:
Fasting: 74 (Range is 65-95)
1 hour: 149 (Range is 65-180)
2 hour: 128 (Range is 65-155)
3 hour: 146 (Range is 65-145)
I'm confused why my blood sugar went up after my 2 hour?? I didn't eat anything. The only change was I woke up instead of napping that hour. Since that one data point is out of range I'm not too worried but it is aggravating I had to wait a week for the results and have been very anxious about them only to find they are (mostly) normal.

Oh well. I'll probably have to re-do the test in two weeks (says my doctor). Not sure I'll agree to that...


----------



## melfy77

Hello ladies:flower:

It's been quite a while since I've been here. Being a mom sure takes up a lot of time, but I LOVE it!!!

Angel: Welcome back:winkwink: Praying for a super duper sticky bean:happydance:

Lil: Yay for team pink!! Gotta say I'm just terrible when it comes to U/S. Can't tell a thing:haha:

Cgav: Glad the bedrest paid off!! It must be hard, but at least your little one is getting bigger and bigger.

Mightymom: Can't believe you're still in limbo. GD is serious enough; you'd think they would give you the results faster:shrug:

Here's some pictures of our little Zoe:cloud9: Can't believe she's almost 6 weeks!!! I'm hoping she'll have blue eyes like her dad, or green eyes like her grandma. I have brown but my dad has blue, so it's 50/50. They're still blue and seems to be getting lighter, but only time will tell.
 



Attached Files:







59695_10152600911575648_483330846_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









574977_10152600913280648_1142892210_n.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Phew! It has taken me three days of reading to catch up with this tread. Everything moves so quickly and my computer is out of service atm so I'm doing this from my stupid iPhone. I apologize that most of my responses are probably way outdated but I wanted to try to take my time and read/respond to everyone's posts. I'm also sorry for anyone I may have missed. This was a very daunting task with the amount of reading in such a short time on such a tiny screen. I did respond once a few weeks ago but my iPhone decided to crash (no surprise) and i lost my entire "novel". At that point I just had to walk away. I'm so happy to see most of you are doing very well and so many rainbow babies I missed!

GBNF, I'm so sorry for your loss :(. Although I know there is nothing I can say to make it better, I am here if you need to talk.

Lilsluz, since we got the bed moved into the house and now have the master bedroom put together I've been sleeping a lot better. I think that was my main problem. When I'm low on sleep I have MS all day long. For now I only really get it in the AM when I brush my teeth and rarely because of an empty stomach. ANYWAY... Congrats on the awesome scan!!!! Lil Flo is so adorable! I cant wait to see real pics of it after its born. I felt the same way when I got my DS scan. It was weird. It was like I was very calm and zen as I was laying on the chair preparing but I don't think I expected to see anything. I especially didn't expect such a well developed baby. Watching it use my uterus as a trampoline was the most amazing experience. The tech had trouble keeping it still long enough to focus on anything. It kept rubbing its eyes and sucking its thumb as if it was fighting sleep. After I went back to the waiting room they called me back because they accidentally lost all the data and had to do it again. (Oh darn!) This time it was laying at the bottom sucking its thumb and sleeping. Rotten turd was all jumped out! She kept having to poke me to wake it up. Unfortunately my DH was unable to make it on such short notice so the only scan he has witnessed was the 7 week. :( It is measuring 6 days ahead but I think it's more because of size rather than gestational age. DH is 6'8" and I'm 5'10". Our bean is going to be a string bean! Sorry about your scare. So glad everything turned out ok. Also, welcome to team pink! I had a feeling all along it was a girl. When I saw the scan I was like "I knew it!" Everyone else had me second guessing myself though. Lol.

Fili, beautiful pics! Lexi is so precious!

Lee and Miggins, Love the pictures!

MissMaternal, welcome! I'm so sorry you've had such a rough past. Hoping for your second rainbow!

Zebra, welcome! This is an amazing thread. The women here are just lovely and their stories are so inspiring! I love the scan photos! I've also been getting pins and needles in my privates. It happens when I sit on the floor for long periods. Very strange feeling and I never had it before I was pregnant. I wonder if it has something to do with the weight of the uterus cutting off the circulation. I have no idea. Sorry to hear about your MIL. I don't think anyone could blame you if you stopped talking to her. I'm currently struggling to try my best not to have a grudge against my in-laws. My sister-in-law got pregnant between my last miscarriage and this current pregnancy. It absolutely killed her that DH and I got married before her and even worse pregnant before her because she was almost 35 and never even had a serious boyfriend. I got the impression that she was relieved when we had the last miscarriage and it only emphasized my suspicions when she got pregnant with her very new boyfriend. Anyway the in-laws were overjoyed that they would finally get their grandchild (makes me feel like a failure). Once we found out we were pregnant, I didn't want to tell them until at least the second trimester if not later . DH felt too guilty not telling them so he told them one day while visiting (I was at work still). His mom didn't say a word but his dad had the balls to yell at him. Basically they were on cloud nine with knowledge of his sister and her healthy pregnancy and now my DH is forcing them to worry about a relapse with my MC history. He told my DH that he would have been happier not knowing. Although, now that they feel I'm out of the danger zone they are obsessing over the baby. I go along with it but inside my blood is boiling. I don't know if I can ever forgive them. I know it probably sounds childish but I feel like they should have wanted to know so they could have been there for my DH during a very scary time. They only want to be included in the happy times and in the dark to the bad times. It showed me just how selfish they could be.

Scarolina, congrats on the good scan! What a relief! I felt my bean for the first time between 14-15 weeks. I know everyone thought I was nuts but I think it was a fluke. I was lying on my back relaxing and it felt like someone momentarily brushed my insides with a feather. I didn't feel it again for a week but then again while I was driving. After almost another week it started happening more frequently and then become stronger. Now it's happening everyday throughout the day.

Pad, Love the names you chose. They flow together nicely. Lovely scan pic and bump! I'm so sorry about the GD. As if you didn't have enough on your plate!

Taurus, congrats on team blue!

Holly, sorry about your scare. Glad everything is ok. Rotten little thing. Lol.

Congrats Melfy, Zoe is beautiful!

Madrid, I love the baby stuff you made. Too precious! Congrats on Zeynab! She is beautiful!

Dexter, congrats on team pink!

Debz, congratulations! Isla is beautiful! Sorry you had a rough time. I'm glad it's all a distant memory now.

Xanth, MrsSyd, Angel, and Milty, welcome! This is a wonderful place with so many lovely women and inspiring stories!

Fitzy, congratulations on baby Ellie! She is adorable!

Wookie, that is very exciting! I will be stalking for updates!

Congratulations MrsKG! I love the picture of Kody. How sweet!

Rap, lovely bump pic!

Congrats Sticky, Cooper is too cute!

Afm
Our next scheduled scan is March 20th (That's week 20 when we should find out the gender). I honestly think my family is more excited than I am to find out the gender. I want to know, don't get me wrong, but I'm still having trouble bonding. I've been feeling movement for several weeks now which gives me peace of mind but aside from that it still doesn't feel entirely real. Especially with my symptoms easing, I don't feel like my life currently revolves around being pregnant. I really don't feel that pregnant. I just feel bloated and it's a little hard to put my shoes on. Anyway here is a pic from my last scan at 13 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry. For some reason when I try to upload two photos it deletes one. Anyway here is my latest bump photo. I just ate a 2-4 serving pack of mashed potatoes so this bump is part bean part potato.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think I have a sixth sense! I stopped by this thread because I had a funny feeling Angel was back. I hadn't even seen that you had posted. I hope this is it for you. I'm 40 in July and my OH is 46 so I know how you feel about the age thing but we got there, I really hope you do too. 
Lilz, congrats on team pink!! I love having a girl, prepare to never get a moments peace once she hits 3 though, girls talk A LOT!!!!
Hi everyone else. Sorry I haven't read back, just wanted to congratulate Angel. I will have a proper catch up.


----------



## padbrat

OMG Ladies... so sorry I have been AWOL! Everyone has suddenly decided to come and visit us and I am just so bloomin tired all the time!

Please please forgive me for being ultra lazy and not reading back the millions of pages since I visited last time! 

But...

YAYYAYAYYAYYAYAYAY Angel!! So chuffed to see ya here! That is amazing!!!

Lils... OMG Lil Flo is pink!!! Hahha she must have absorbed all that pinkness you were trying to send my way and took it for herself! I have to say... when I saw your piccy I knew it was a girl... even though I was thinking boy previously. Either way a happy healthy Flo is great news!!! Grow Flo Grow!!

Dexters I completely sympathise. It must be such a turmoil of emotions at this stage for you. You gorgeous boy's anniversary coming up and he bought such joy to you... celebrate that he was here with you and your new baby will be too. I would also echo's CGAV's comment about rest. Please try to xx

Raps! Chick... sorry about Inbox nightmare.. all sorted and will PM you! x

Hey Cgav so pleased that the rest has had the desire results! Great news chick!

Hey there Mighty! So pleased to see you. I have to say I have no idea what your results mean as I only did a 2 hr test that has a threshold of 7 and I got 8.4. I struggled with the diet and exercise to manage my levels and I am now on 2000mg of metformin and that seems to have helped enormously.

Hey Lee! I know I said it on FB but you look so fab! You are a yummy mummy twinnie.... now if you could just send some of that yummyness to me that would be great lol x

Hey lovely to see you MrsM and your lovely girls x I had a bump shot on Wed for my Birthday pressie after I was inspired by your lovely piccies. If they come out anywhere near as nice as yours I will be well chuffed!

Ambig what a lovely bump! There is no mash bumpage there it is all baby!! I also felt the same about Leo at your stage. Just seemed unreal.... it wasn't until I had the 20 wk scan and we knew the gender and we named him that it has all changed. Don't worry, what you are experiencing is quite normal x

Wookie! OMG OMG you are next! Tuesday is the big day! I can't wait to hear how you got on and see the pictures! xx

Oooo Holly 2/5 engaged.... OMG it will be you after Wookie! On Monday we had a scan and Leo was still lying where he has always laid... transverse with no intention whatsoever of heading south! LOL

OMG Mel I cannot believe Zoe is 6 wks already! She is thriving!

Taur congrats on joining Team Blue!

AFM... well we went to our first NCT class last night... was not as scary as I thought! Very informative and lovely to meet others at a similar stage and to know we are all thinking of and worrying about the same things! Was also great the Hubby could meet other partners as well... is good for them to talk too. I had no idea that in the last weeks of pregnancy and first weeks of the baby the man's hormones adjust as well.. apparently they get hormonal and weepy in the final weeks and then their testosterone drops post birth to allow them to bond with baby! Wow! How clever is the human body!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Morning Ladies

I'm so sorry, but I don't normally have much time to post in here, but I do stalk whenever I can.

I had my gender scan yesterday and we are having 2 GIRLS

We are on :cloud9: and even feeling brave enough for a FB announcement :D


----------



## padbrat

Wow! Huge congratulations Sparks on your lovely double pink news!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sparkly that's awesome news!!! Congrats!
Pad I hope your photo shoot comes out great, I'm sure it will. I adore looking at my bump photos now. (Ps - I have a girl and a boy :haha: I won't hold it against you!!)


----------



## filipenko32

:hi: everyone! So happy to see great news on here as always. Pad so close!! After my NCT lessons Lexi appeared so soon after! And more twins on here :cloud9: Me and Lexi are just fine - well she is I am SHATTERED!! Loving every minute though.

We are moving next Friday to a big family home in Kent from a 2 bed flat in London. It's a nightmare to move with a baby!! Hence I wont be posting for a while but thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

melfy77 said:


> Hello ladies:flower:
> 
> It's been quite a while since I've been here. Being a mom sure takes up a lot of time, but I LOVE it!!!
> 
> Angel: Welcome back:winkwink: Praying for a super duper sticky bean:happydance:
> 
> Lil: Yay for team pink!! Gotta say I'm just terrible when it comes to U/S. Can't tell a thing:haha:
> 
> Cgav: Glad the bedrest paid off!! It must be hard, but at least your little one is getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> Mightymom: Can't believe you're still in limbo. GD is serious enough; you'd think they would give you the results faster:shrug:
> 
> Here's some pictures of our little Zoe:cloud9: Can't believe she's almost 6 weeks!!! I'm hoping she'll have blue eyes like her dad, or green eyes like her grandma. I have brown but my dad has blue, so it's 50/50. They're still blue and seems to be getting lighter, but only time will tell.

:wave: melfy. Zoe is such a little cutey. Her eyes are gorgeous. Hope you are doing well :flower:



AmbiguousHope said:


> Phew! It has taken me three days of reading to catch up with this tread. Everything moves so quickly and my computer is out of service atm so I'm doing this from my stupid iPhone. I apologize that most of my responses are probably way outdated but I wanted to try to take my time and read/respond to everyone's posts. I'm also sorry for anyone I may have missed. This was a very daunting task with the amount of reading in such a short time on such a tiny screen. I did respond once a few weeks ago but my iPhone decided to crash (no surprise) and i lost my entire "novel". At that point I just had to walk away. I'm so happy to see most of you are doing very well and so many rainbow babies I missed!
> 
> GBNF, I'm so sorry for your loss :(. Although I know there is nothing I can say to make it better, I am here if you need to talk.
> 
> Lilsluz, since we got the bed moved into the house and now have the master bedroom put together I've been sleeping a lot better. I think that was my main problem. When I'm low on sleep I have MS all day long. For now I only really get it in the AM when I brush my teeth and rarely because of an empty stomach. ANYWAY... Congrats on the awesome scan!!!! Lil Flo is so adorable! I cant wait to see real pics of it after its born. I felt the same way when I got my DS scan. It was weird. It was like I was very calm and zen as I was laying on the chair preparing but I don't think I expected to see anything. I especially didn't expect such a well developed baby. Watching it use my uterus as a trampoline was the most amazing experience. The tech had trouble keeping it still long enough to focus on anything. It kept rubbing its eyes and sucking its thumb as if it was fighting sleep. After I went back to the waiting room they called me back because they accidentally lost all the data and had to do it again. (Oh darn!) This time it was laying at the bottom sucking its thumb and sleeping. Rotten turd was all jumped out! She kept having to poke me to wake it up. Unfortunately my DH was unable to make it on such short notice so the only scan he has witnessed was the 7 week. :( It is measuring 6 days ahead but I think it's more because of size rather than gestational age. DH is 6'8" and I'm 5'10". Our bean is going to be a string bean! Sorry about your scare. So glad everything turned out ok. Also, welcome to team pink! I had a feeling all along it was a girl. When I saw the scan I was like "I knew it!" Everyone else had me second guessing myself though. Lol.
> 
> Fili, beautiful pics! Lexi is so precious!
> 
> Lee and Miggins, Love the pictures!
> 
> MissMaternal, welcome! I'm so sorry you've had such a rough past. Hoping for your second rainbow!
> 
> Zebra, welcome! This is an amazing thread. The women here are just lovely and their stories are so inspiring! I love the scan photos! I've also been getting pins and needles in my privates. It happens when I sit on the floor for long periods. Very strange feeling and I never had it before I was pregnant. I wonder if it has something to do with the weight of the uterus cutting off the circulation. I have no idea. Sorry to hear about your MIL. I don't think anyone could blame you if you stopped talking to her. I'm currently struggling to try my best not to have a grudge against my in-laws. My sister-in-law got pregnant between my last miscarriage and this current pregnancy. It absolutely killed her that DH and I got married before her and even worse pregnant before her because she was almost 35 and never even had a serious boyfriend. I got the impression that she was relieved when we had the last miscarriage and it only emphasized my suspicions when she got pregnant with her very new boyfriend. Anyway the in-laws were overjoyed that they would finally get their grandchild (makes me feel like a failure). Once we found out we were pregnant, I didn't want to tell them until at least the second trimester if not later . DH felt too guilty not telling them so he told them one day while visiting (I was at work still). His mom didn't say a word but his dad had the balls to yell at him. Basically they were on cloud nine with knowledge of his sister and her healthy pregnancy and now my DH is forcing them to worry about a relapse with my MC history. He told my DH that he would have been happier not knowing. Although, now that they feel I'm out of the danger zone they are obsessing over the baby. I go along with it but inside my blood is boiling. I don't know if I can ever forgive them. I know it probably sounds childish but I feel like they should have wanted to know so they could have been there for my DH during a very scary time. They only want to be included in the happy times and in the dark to the bad times. It showed me just how selfish they could be.
> 
> Scarolina, congrats on the good scan! What a relief! I felt my bean for the first time between 14-15 weeks. I know everyone thought I was nuts but I think it was a fluke. I was lying on my back relaxing and it felt like someone momentarily brushed my insides with a feather. I didn't feel it again for a week but then again while I was driving. After almost another week it started happening more frequently and then become stronger. Now it's happening everyday throughout the day.
> 
> Pad, Love the names you chose. They flow together nicely. Lovely scan pic and bump! I'm so sorry about the GD. As if you didn't have enough on your plate!
> 
> Taurus, congrats on team blue!
> 
> Holly, sorry about your scare. Glad everything is ok. Rotten little thing. Lol.
> 
> Congrats Melfy, Zoe is beautiful!
> 
> Madrid, I love the baby stuff you made. Too precious! Congrats on Zeynab! She is beautiful!
> 
> Dexter, congrats on team pink!
> 
> Debz, congratulations! Isla is beautiful! Sorry you had a rough time. I'm glad it's all a distant memory now.
> 
> Xanth, MrsSyd, Angel, and Milty, welcome! This is a wonderful place with so many lovely women and inspiring stories!
> 
> Fitzy, congratulations on baby Ellie! She is adorable!
> 
> Wookie, that is very exciting! I will be stalking for updates!
> 
> Congratulations MrsKG! I love the picture of Kody. How sweet!
> 
> Rap, lovely bump pic!
> 
> Congrats Sticky, Cooper is too cute!
> 
> Afm
> Our next scheduled scan is March 20th (That's week 20 when we should find out the gender). I honestly think my family is more excited than I am to find out the gender. I want to know, don't get me wrong, but I'm still having trouble bonding. I've been feeling movement for several weeks now which gives me peace of mind but aside from that it still doesn't feel entirely real. Especially with my symptoms easing, I don't feel like my life currently revolves around being pregnant. I really don't feel that pregnant. I just feel bloated and it's a little hard to put my shoes on. Anyway here is a pic from my last scan at 13 weeks.

:wave: Thank you :flower: I don't know what I would have done without this thread and all you wonderful ladies. Amazing seeing everyone get their beautiful rainbows :cloud9: It could well be that aswell although I did start to get the pins and needles in my back. I had a quick search in google and it came up with sciatica. I have been suffering with this in my legs which was diagnosed by my doctor a few weeks ago. I give up with her, I haven't spoken to her for a very long time now. Last time we spoke was when I was shouting down the phone at her with her constant complaining, I had enough and my hormones got the best of me :haha: We are having trouble with his Dad now as well as his Brother :dohh: We are just leaving them to it, we don't need the stress :thumbup: I am sorry to hear you are having problems with yours as well, it is really hard not to have a grudge against them, In laws seem to be troublemakers nowdays. That is awful how they acted :hugs: Doesn't sound childish at all, I can completely agree with you. There are so many posts about peoples in laws, it is quite shocking :wacko:

Lovely 13 week scan :flower:



Sparkly said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> I'm so sorry, but I don't normally have much time to post in here, but I do stalk whenever I can.
> 
> I had my gender scan yesterday and we are having 2 GIRLS
> 
> We are on :cloud9: and even feeling brave enough for a FB announcement :D

Congratulations, lovely news :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Always lurking around, but don't post very often.

Lots of you lovely ladies are getting closer to d-day so just wanted to wish you all good luck.

I have 2 boys and 1 girl, she being the middle one, she is 8 going on 18. She is lovely as pie most the time, but boy can she throw a strop!!! I think that girls for you, can't wait until she's a teenager:dohh:

Wit lots of you ladies nearing your time, I think this thread needs some newbies, like myself, zebra and angel. I will try and post a little more on here.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think I have a sixth sense! I stopped by this thread because I had a funny feeling Angel was back. I hadn't even seen that you had posted. I hope this is it for you. I'm 40 in July and my OH is 46 so I know how you feel about the age thing but we got there, I really hope you do too.
> Lilz, congrats on team pink!! I love having a girl, prepare to never get a moments peace once she hits 3 though, girls talk A LOT!!!!
> Hi everyone else. Sorry I haven't read back, just wanted to congratulate Angel. I will have a proper catch up.


Thank you Mrs Miggins, that's so lovely and your 6th sense was completely correct! :happydance: Spooky how that happens isn't it, you can instinctively tell sometimes:winkwink:. I hope there will be a few more from the RMC thread on here very soon, I know there will :winkwink:.


How are you keeping, I have been lurking on and here when I can.


My DS is currently causing havoc in his bedroom while he is meant to be going for a nap, oh yes 2+ is certainly fun, look out girls!!!



Well I'm so nauseous already that I feel great, it's really putting my mind at ease. I can't remember feeling like this so early on in any of my pregnancies so I'm praying that it's a good sign. Just trying to stay zen about it all and get though the next few weeks.


Ladies, for any of you that are using clexane, do you have any tips to help keep the bruising down? For my 4th one today I popped it in very gently and dispensed the syringe slowly. I dont know if it was a fluke but I only have a red dot, the rest of my belly looks terrible already :wacko:


xo


----------



## LeeC

Lots for me to catch up on. I've been a bit lazy since my hospital visit.

Holly, I seriously cannot believe you only have like 3 weeks left, I always think of myself following you. How are you feeling?
I guess we are about ready for the next batch of rainbows on here.

Pad, how cute is Leo, he is looking right at you in that scan pic, not so camera shy these days, he's getting ready to make his debut. Can't believe you are going to go even earlier, so little Leo will be here in April, not long now. You will be after Holly. anymore bump pics?

Lils, I had a feeling girl for you, congratulations on Team Pink.

Angel, delighted to see you over here, again congratulations. I am still getting bruising with the Clexane. I seem to have good days and bad with it.
We really need some more BFPs from RMC thread too.

So I've forgotten everything else, preggo brain :/
Will read back again. 

AFM baby is going crazy at the minute, which is a relief after the sonographer saying he/she wasn't very active. Feels like it is boxing, almost like a bubbling sensation and lots of tummy ripples and movement. 
I'm not sleeping much but best get used to that I suppose, mainly cramps in legs and bloody awful carpal tunnel.


----------



## LeeC

Ok so somehow I missed a whole 3 pages!!! 
I think I'll post later when I'm actually with the land of the living.


----------



## dancareoi

AngelSerenity said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> I think I have a sixth sense! I stopped by this thread because I had a funny feeling Angel was back. I hadn't even seen that you had posted. I hope this is it for you. I'm 40 in July and my OH is 46 so I know how you feel about the age thing but we got there, I really hope you do too.
> Lilz, congrats on team pink!! I love having a girl, prepare to never get a moments peace once she hits 3 though, girls talk A LOT!!!!
> Hi everyone else. Sorry I haven't read back, just wanted to congratulate Angel. I will have a proper catch up.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mrs Miggins, that's so lovely and your 6th sense was completely correct! :happydance: Spooky how that happens isn't it, you can instinctively tell sometimes:winkwink:. I hope there will be a few more from the RMC thread on here very soon, I know there will :winkwink:.
> 
> 
> How are you keeping, I have been lurking on and here when I can.
> 
> 
> My DS is currently causing havoc in his bedroom while he is meant to be going for a nap, oh yes 2+ is certainly fun, look out girls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm so nauseous already that I feel great, it's really putting my mind at ease. I can't remember feeling like this so early on in any of my pregnancies so I'm praying that it's a good sign. Just trying to stay zen about it all and get though the next few weeks.
> 
> 
> Ladies, for any of you that are using clexane, do you have any tips to help keep the bruising down? For my 4th one today I popped it in very gently and dispensed the syringe slowly. I dont know if it was a fluke but I only have a red dot, the rest of my belly looks terrible already :wacko:
> 
> 
> xoClick to expand...

Angel I am also using clexane and have been for the last 5 weeks. I do get the odd bit of bruising and the odd red dot, but it seems random!

The clexane I have is actually spring loaded, so although I have to push the needle in, once the white cap clicks, the needle takes itself out! Despite this I am still getting marks, so I don't think it is what you are or aren't doing.:hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Angel I am using clexane too and I'm still getting the odd bit of bruising, red dots and lumps, it seems random and I inject the same way everyday :shrug:


----------



## Zebra2023

Angel I am on these too and it is pot luck if I bruise. My consultant said she would be concerned if I wasn't bruising :shock: I alternate sides each day and try to do it quite far away from one another. I do it slowly like yourself as well :thumbup:

My worst bruises were these :cry: I think I hit something :shock: Hope I don't scare you but this only happened once. I haven't had them this bad since.
 



Attached Files:







Injection bruises.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1









Injection bruises 2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## padbrat

OMG MrsM... so sorry... of course you have Edie and Louis, your handsome lil man! Crap crap crap baby brain!

Fili so good to see you and to hear that Lexi is doing well.. good luck with the move!

All the clexane ladies... yup bruising comes with the territory and I have had mighty good ones like Zebra! The key is actually to put the needle in very quickly (like a stab), depress the plunger quickly and pull out... when I was in for the embolism and on 20,000 units a day I watched the nurses carefully and not only did it hurt less it bruised less too!

I agree Dan... bring on the newbies!!

I know Lee... def an April baby.... I will be induced between 37-39 wks, depending on how big Leo continues to grow (4lb 3 and measuring 34 wks at 31 wks... what a fattie!), how well my thyroid and diabetes are playing and... I quote from my Cons "when I lose my bottles and decide this baby cannot stay in you any more"!!! Hahahhaa!!! See Cons do have a sense of humor.... I think he was joking... he was joking right???

I am so with you again Lee... last night woke up screaming in pain with cramp in my calf... I swear I have never seen my Hubby move so quick! He was most disappointed when I managed to gasp out that it was cramp! 

I guess even our babies are in sync as Leo has been wriggling and tickling and stretching like crazy recently... all day and all night... he must be knackered lol!


----------



## dancareoi

I don't think I could put the needle in quickly, I still hesitate for 1 or 2 seconds! I am also injecting insulin, that is in my legs, but I don't seem t get an bruises there.

When I was expecting my first, didn't even realise I was in labour! I woke in the early hours on the Monday morning with a dull pain in my back, didn't think much of it as I was only 37 weeks.

The pain kept coming and going, but nothing regular. DH even went out for the day and we were miles from home! During the afternoon I kept feeling like a needed a poo, but couldn't do anything.

Later in the afternoon a friend of mine called and. Told her, she told me I was in labour! At about 6 that evening I started getting pains every 1/2 hour, we were out in a restaurant at the time!

We got home and I was still getting pains, but nothing too bad. At 10.00pm that night I went t the toilet and got what I can only assume was 'the show' I showed it to DH! He didn't panic, he just went upstairs to be sick!!!

At 2.00am, 24 hours after first pains I had a bath and 2 hours later went to hospital whe the told me I was 7-8 cm dilated! I hadn't really had too much pain s was surprised I was that far.

However, a little later I had the epidural and things slowed down, it wasn't until 7.25pm on the Tuesday, about 42 hours after the first pains that my DS was born.

Thought I would share this for all you first time mums because it may not be that obvious. My second was a breach delivered by section at 38 weeks and my third was a vbac and he came 2 weeks early, waters broke at 10.00pm and he was born next morning at 3.50am.

One thing I did notice with my third, he was born early on a Tuesday, but the weekend before he didn't move as much and got me worried, have noticed this has happened to a few ladies, think the baby is reserving its strength for the journey ahead!

So as you can see, each pregnancy is different!

I have a question, when did you feel baby move. My second was about 15 weeks, my third was 13-14 weeks and I am sure I am already getting the odd flutter now with this one. Sonagrapher yesterday said too early but what do you ladies think?


----------



## Hollybush75

Apart from a pesky cold I'm feeling great thanks pad. My back is causing me annoyance as it gets so sore sometimes. I'm definitely waddling now that madam has descended :haha:. The pressure in my groin/pubic area is disconcerting at times :haha: and I'm getting pains inside my lady area :blush:.

Getting lots of mild period type cramps over the last few days.....I'm 100% ready to meet this little girly now :cloud9:


----------



## padbrat

Holly... it really could be anytime now you know.... how exciting!

I have been lucky so far that apart from the odd bit of sciatica my back is OK... famous last words... but my hips are killing me!

Talk about waddling... my (male) Boss was walking behind me down the corridor at work the other day and told me I reminded him of a weeble! Charming!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Pad....:grr:to your boss! It's fantastic though that it won't be long and you have eventually sailed through this after your earlier worries and complications :hugs::kiss:



Holly.... oh I'm getting excited for you, it really sounds as if bubba is getting ready soon!


Dancaeroi... I'm the same with the needle thing at the moment, although I am going to try Pad's advice tomorrow. I did do it quickly the first day but I think I stabbed too hard which is why the bruise is so big and sore:dohh:. I'm not sure about the baby movements but maybe somebody else can answer. I think I was about 16 weeks with my DS so fingers crossed I'm excited to see when it happens this time.


Zebra, yikes but thank you for posting! My first two are a bit like those although not just as bad. I really dont think I'll be keeping this pregnancy a secret from my DH for long at this rate:winkwink:. He noticed two of the bruises last night but I managed to fob him off!


Lee, Pad, Zebra, Dancaeroi and anybody else who answered about the clexane - THANK YOU! I have one more silly question as I had my consultation with haematology for this last year and I can't remember:dohh: . I know you alternate sides and can radiate round to the side of your belly just above the hips, but what I'm afraid of is if and when you get very bruised on both sides where do you inject then? Has this happened anybody? I remember the nurse telling me other injection sites but I can't recall where:dohh:. At the moment I don't have much skin to inject on, I'm very slim as I run and work out a lot so unfortunately for this task I don't have a lot, if any flabby areas down there to inject into :blush:


I hope you are all having a lovely weekend. I'm going to fill out a job application and then go to bed early with a cuppa to watch Call the Midwife on the BBC i-player :kiss:


----------



## Zebra2023

Aww it will be lovely when you tell him, he will be over the moon :flower: I got told I can do it in my arms, at the top but underneath. I haven't had the guts to as I'm not sure what it is like and I need both hands to inject. I don't think I could let my partner inject me, not that I don't trust him I just feel more comfy doing it myself :haha: If I bruise on both sides I move further away from the bruises. I have heard that people do it in their legs but I haven't been told I can do that. You will get to grips with it soon, it gets easier :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Angel, not sure of other injecting sites, just any where in stomach giving a 5 cm gap from around the belly button. I was just told to alternate sides.

I have a good bit to grab hold of on my tummy, maybe that's why. Don't bruise that much!


----------



## MightyMom

dancareoi said:


> I have a question, when did you feel baby move. My second was about 15 weeks, my third was 13-14 weeks and I am sure I am already getting the odd flutter now with this one. Sonagrapher yesterday said too early but what do you ladies think?

I didn't realize I was in labor with my first either. My back ached, I kept getting contractions but I thought it was because I was overdoing it trying to get a project done for DD's room. I just cursed my uterus and kept going. Waters broke at midnight and LO was born the next morning!

I think with this one I felt her at 13 weeks or so. I always doubted anyone could feel it that early, I assumed it was a mental thing (like you want to feel it so you do). But I definitely felt the flutters so I'm sure it's possible at 12+5 you feel something. Especially when you are so aware of every twinge down there. :)



Hollybush75 said:


> Apart from a pesky cold I'm feeling great thanks pad. My back is causing me annoyance as it gets so sore sometimes. I'm definitely waddling now that madam has descended :haha:. The pressure in my groin/pubic area is disconcerting at times :haha: and I'm getting pains inside my lady area :blush:.
> 
> Getting lots of mild period type cramps over the last few days.....I'm 100% ready to meet this little girly now :cloud9:

Ugh, I'm not looking forward to the end of pregnancy. I remember the vajayjay pains. I hope your LO doesn't make you TOO uncomfortable before she gets here!



AngelSerenity said:


> Lee, Pad, Zebra, Dancaeroi and anybody else who answered about the clexane - THANK YOU! I have one more silly question as I had my consultation with haematology for this last year and I can't remember:dohh: . I know you alternate sides and can radiate round to the side of your belly just above the hips, but what I'm afraid of is if and when you get very bruised on both sides where do you inject then? Has this happened anybody? I remember the nurse telling me other injection sites but I can't recall where:dohh:. At the moment I don't have much skin to inject on, I'm very slim as I run and work out a lot so unfortunately for this task I don't have a lot, if any flabby areas down there to inject into

Unfortunately without much body fat, you will probably bruise more. A couple things might help though:
1. Having someone else do the injection. If you tense up before you inject you will bruise more than if you keep the muscles in the area relaxed. It's really hard to do that when you can anticipate when it will happen.
2. Sit down to inject. Standing engages your core muscles and might make you bruise more.

Just keep in mind there are lots of blood vessels you can't see that are getting bigger now that you're pregnant. It's almost impossible to avoid bruising but hopefully it won't be too bad for too long. :)


----------



## Hollybush75

Goodness me, I'm full-term (37 weeks) on Mother's Day!!!! Yay! I used to feel very bitter about this day because I thought I would never have a card or present from my child. Even though I will have to wait another year :haha: I don't really mind this time around. My daughter :cloud9: is wiggling away happily right now and that's enough for me.

I wish everyone here a Happy Mother's Day :hug:


----------



## bumpyplease

Happy Mother's Day to all you mothers and yummy mummy's to be!


----------



## LeeC

Holly happy full term.

Happy Mothers Day everyone x.


----------



## padbrat

Yay for full term Holly!! 

Next year Mothers Day will be very different for us eh twinnie! Can you believe it!!!

Angel when I got very bad bruising in my stomach my consultant said you can also inject in the top front of your thighs. Does that help.. I doubt it as if you run your thighs will be lacking in fat too! 

Hey Bumpy! How is Alfie treating his Mummy on Mothers Day?

Oooo Mighty.... I have been having shooting pains in my ooo ahh (I think the delightful term is lightning crotch hahahaha) .... but he is nowhere near engaged.. are these the pains you are talking about...?

Doobee doobee do... I am 32!! Weeks that is! YAY!


----------



## ginny83

Hello again ladies, hope you don't mind me joining again :)

According to my LMP I'm 4 weeks today and based on that my EDD is 18th November (figured I may as well go by that since I know that's what the hospital will go by)

This is my first pregnancy using Clexane & progesterone so I'm hoping that will do that trick. I'm also on 100mg aspirin every 2nd day, blood pressure meds, 400mg progesterone, calcium, fish oil, pregnany vitamin, vitamin D, 5mg folic acid and iron supplement! ps. I use to have an almost fear of taking tablets which I'm quickly getting over!!

I had my first beta hcg at 11DPO and it was 104 and progesterone was 138 :)

Tonight was my 3rd Clexane shot, first 2 only got tiny little pinprick bruises, tonight's one looks like it's going to turn into a bigger bruise and a lump! It actually bleed a bit when I took the needle out and blood looked like it when up into the needle? Does this sound normal? 

Hope I'm here for the long haul!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Ginny I was wondering when you would venture over! Nice to see you!

Yes, that does sound normal for the injections, I have had it happen a couple of times, so don't worry.

Congratulations on your BFP chick x


----------



## Zebra2023

Nice to see you here Ginny :wave:

All normal to have blood go up in to the needle. I have done it a few times :thumbup:


----------



## Sparkly

Welcome Ginny :hi:

Talking about the injections again, I tried the dart method today and I won't be doing it again :shock: It really stung and then ran with blood when I took the needle out!! However it didn't bruise.....

I forgot who was asking but alternative sites can be the thighs too, but I find that I bruise hugely there!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Ginny, nice to see you here. We can be brave together :hugs:. I'm going by LMP at the moment but in reality I reckon I'm a few days behind by ovulation date so we're pretty close together :hugs:.


Holly, congrats on being full term, not long now :happydance:


Sparkly, the dart method sounds sore, I take it you just mean point and go for it? 


Pad, Lee and everybody else, :hi:


My injection this morning didnt go well despite trying :haha:. I sat down, didnt deliberate, pinched and shot and for the first time it was sore :grr:. The red injection site dot is actually quite swollen and I have another bruise but it is smaller. I'm thinking that it was because I pinched lower and maybe didnt pinch enough to grab that fat to help ease things.

And there we go most of our lives trying to keep slim and fit and I'm now praying for the early bloatedness to materialise so perhaps I can have more to grab :wacko::rofl:. I'm well bloated after a good feed this evening so hopefully tomorrow will be easier. 


Plus all my bruising is on the right, my left has none so I suppose there could be something in that too:headspin:. 

I'm not complaining though as I had a wee blip this evening while out at a restaurant for Mother's Day. I refused to check until I got home (DH still doesnt know) but to my relief it was probably just a case of trapped wind and this morning's leftover pessary expelling itself!!! :dohh::blush::winkwink:


----------



## MightyMom

padbrat said:


> Oooo Mighty.... I have been having shooting pains in my ooo ahh (I think the delightful term is lightning crotch hahahaha) .... but he is nowhere near engaged.. are these the pains you are talking about...?

Nope, lightning crotch is its own thing. When you are further along and the baby engages, it feels rather like I've inserted a potato sized tampon. I had to kind of waddle when I walked because it hurt to walk normal because I was so swollen down there. Sitting kind of hurt if I did it wrong and I couldn't wear anything with a huge seam down the middle. My yoga pants were my life in those last couple weeks!

Ginny so glad you came over! I'm rooting for you lady. :) It'll be fun to have some autumn babies in the group now!

Angel: I hope you can put on a little belly chub soon only so your injections feel better. I guess I'd go with whatever hurts the least.

AFM: Nothing new. My second trimester energy boost has continued into the third tri, and I'm still blazing through my craft projects. Finishing up the neck warmers I made for my family, finished all the handwarmers I made them, and finished the car seat coolers for my LOs. I feel very productive this weekend, and the lavender from the neck warmers made my whole room smell so good! Very relaxing. :)


----------



## ginny83

So a friend of mine on BNB recommended I watch a BBC documentary called "waiting for a heartbeat" - has anyone else seen it?

I know she meant well by it, but it has depressed the crap out of me :(

I can't believe they only showed one success story :( It that what the reality is, that most people will just keep having miscarriages?


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> So a friend of mine on BNB recommended I watch a BBC documentary called "waiting for a heartbeat" - has anyone else seen it?
> 
> I know she meant well by it, but it has depressed the crap out of me :(
> 
> I can't believe they only showed one success story :( It that what the reality is, that most people will just keep having miscarriages?

No didn't see it. Don't think I would like to have either!

Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## ginny83

Sorry I think my post came across worded very poorly. Sorry, I should have thought more carefully before I posted it - I just got worked up!

The documentary doesn't say they people will keep having miscarriages, it was just the cases that it showed wasn't very hopeful. I think I have been feel quite positive and this just caused a big wobble!

Sorry, I hope I haven't upset anyone x


----------



## Hollybush75

ginny you only have to look at the front page of this thread to boost your positivity. Look how many ladies are on there, the rainbows that are now here and the ones to come :hugs:

There are so many success stories. That documentary should have been a bit more balanced by the sounds of it. :growlmad:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Welcome back Ginny! Holly is right. Seeing the front page for the first time brought me to tears. I felt so alone and skeptical about this pregnancy and seeing that literally took my breath away. Anyway, I've never seen that show but it sounds like I probably shouldn't. We just need each other to lean on for support not some show that is going to bring us down. Lots of hugs!


----------



## emz1987

Hi Everyone.

Sorry haven't been on for a while, Laptop been in the shop being fixed. 
Looks like I got lots to catch up on. 

Welcome back Ginny. 

Hope everyone is well.

Can't believe its V day for me today. 

Not long now pad and Lee, seems to be going so quick.


----------



## dancareoi

Ginny, as others have said, look at all the positives on here. I know it is difficult when PAL or PARL.
I had loss at 13-14 weeks , last year and I am 13 weeks today. I have had 5 scans and have been told my chance of MC is now the same as later in PG, but I can't think past that at the moment, but again that's what PAL does to you.

I know a lot easier said than done, but try and be positive.

Have to considered acupuncture, have been having since October and he specialises in fertility and MC. He always puts a needle in my ear which helps with emotions.

Although worried in this PG I have not felt so stressed out as I have in the previous 2 which I have lost!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ginny I havent seen that documentary, and I think I'll avoid it as well by the sounds of it. I'm feeling very low and doubtful today as it is, I just have this feeling that this isn't my rainbow girls:cry:. I'm trying to keep positive, it's early days, each pregnancy is different etc but it is so difficult. I just want to get through this next 4 weeks quickly so I'll know and things will either be settling or over :wacko:


Emz... congratulations on V day :happydance:, wow time has flown. I remember reading your posts on here like only yesterday!


Mighty... my injection this morning was peanuts:thumbup:


xo


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi angel- I'm so sorry you are feeling down today. I so clearly remember those early days and so much doubt- I personally believe that the first 3 weeks are so much worse than the 2WW. I wish there was some way to take away all the worry the we experience, but since that's not possible I can offer :hugs:


I did end up watching the documentary and I wouldn't recommend it to anyone still in the early stages. It was nice to see that alot of the feelings I had through this journey were shared, but it is very real and so easy to relate. I've also heard a lot of ladies talking about Mr. R in London(can't remember the correct name) and that is where the documentary was filmed, so I imagine that would hit even closer to home for some.


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my flu jab today (I was very nervous...it didn't hurt much though) I had it a little later than usual as the receptionist at the Doctors said I had to wait until was 13/14 weeks. Which is wrong according to the NHS website and the nurse. I can have it at anytime in the season Sep-Feb. Good job they had some left :dohh:


----------



## Raptasaur

Dexters I hope March passes as easily as it can for you. Your worry is so understandable. I hope we can help you even a little bit through this forum. Sending you a really big hug:hugs:.

Angel so delighted to see you here. Looking forward to cheering you through all the tris all the way to your rainbow xx 

Holly hooray for baby getting engaged, cowboy walk ahoy! Hooray for fulltermness too. 

Mighty great news you tested largely within range. Hopefully that means you have escaped GD. 

Melfy Zoe is gorgeous!

AmbiguousHope that is one monster post! Enjoy the easing symptoms because before too long they'll be kicking the bejeezus out of you and you won't be able to put tights or shoes on by yourself....Nice bump shot!

Hi Mrs Migs and Fili!

Pad glad you're enjoying the NCT class. I really enjoyed mine. 

Dancareoi I started feeling this one moving between 12 and 13 weeks. It will be the baby. 

Sparkly congratulations on the girls! How exciting. 

Hi Ginny! So happy to see you here. Looking forward to watching you grow on here :hugs: 

Emz happy V day and welcome back.

Afm, being driven mad by Braxton Hicks and starting to struggle putting on tights and shoes. I swear I am twice the size I was in my first pregnancy.....Got builders starting this week so having to empty out my living room. Seemed like a good idea to sort it out before the baby comes but not looking forward to the mess or having the builders around for a week with nowhere to chill out. Oh well, it will be worth it in the end I hope!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

I posted on this thread for a very short time when I first found out I was pregnant again after 2 losses. I've been doing my best to stay positive and overall I'd say I've been doing a good job...but for some reason today fear has just gripped me and I can't shake the feeling that something is wrong. I have no signs of anything being wrong, I feel no different to yesterday. Yesterday I was picturing the moses basket at the end of our bed and feeling really excited, yet today I'm feeling really unnerved and unsettled. I don't really know what to do - no point ringing anyone because I'm not ill, no bleeding, no pain, I'm totally fine. It's just that _feeling_. Does anyone else ever randomly get scared for no reason?

Sorry to crash on your thread with a depressing post but just really want to hear it's just my mind playing tricks and nothing bad. I'm trying to pull myself out of it by focusing on having our baby with us and playing upbeat music but I just can't shake it :(

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Smiler, I get that all the time. Honestly I know it sounds terrible but it's crossed my mind to lie and say I'm cramping or something just to try for an ultrasound but I could never actually do that. My gender ultrasound is next Wednesday and is killing me. Not so much because I want to know the gender but because I'm scared that when I do go something will be wrong. Like you though, I have no reason to feel this way and I know it's silly especially when I can feel it wiggling around inside me. I think it makes it harder being in the second trimester because you DON'T feel many (if any) symptoms. I believe that is my biggest problem. Then being a PARL on top of that is just fueling the fire! Hang in there. I'm certain everything is fine for both of us and our LO's. We are fairly close in EDD. We can get through this together. :)


----------



## dancareoi

SMiler - it is only natural to feel this way when you are PAL or PARL. 

I had MMC in July 09 at 8 weeks, I was PG again in Sept 09. I did not stop worrying until my rainbow baby was safely in my arms 9 months later!


----------



## Smiler82

Thank you ladies :flower: I cannot tell you how much I value the support on this board, I'm sure we all do. It has helped a) just to write my feelings down and b) to hear others feel the same. DH came home early today and I had a little cry, that helps too :)

Ambiguous that doesn't sound awful I'm sure many people have had that thought, and even gone through with it. I think these thoughts have started to creep in because I'm only 3 weeks away from my gender scan, and there was a time I never really believed I would get this far, so maybe is just all those bad thoughts from the past coming back. I really hope you have a great scan next week, though appreciate this is going to feel like a really long week :hugs:

dancaroi thank you for sharing, it is great to hear about people getting their rainbow babies after such sadness xx


----------



## MissMaternal

I've FINALLY found 5 minutes while LO is asleep to post....There's sooo many posts to read back on and i can't even remember what i just read lol! But Lils you said i should post my 12 week scan pic, silly me i meant to do it ages ago but never got around to it! I am trying to post it now but it keeps saying the file is too large... i will try from my phone instead, and if anyone wants to guess gender before my gender scan on Sunday please feel free! I keep thinking boy but would love another girl :) My friend had a little boy yesterday and called him Ethan, which is the one name me and OH can agree on for a little boy...isn't that typical! hehe!

Angel, it's so good to see you here! How are you feeling today?

Hope everyone is well!xxxx

AFM i am feeling regular movement now, little pokes and jabs... I have missed that feeling so much! LO has got chicken pox bless her :( And i go back to work next week..... I had my year (ish) of maternity leave, went back late last year, did a few shifts, and got told i had to take my holiday which i had accrued while on maternity leave. So that holiday is now coming to an end, and i have to go back and tell my manager that i am pregnant again...oopsie ;)

EDITED to add scan picture....
 



Attached Files:







photo (7).jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Smiler82

Miss Maternal - am kind of new to this thread, I see we have the same dates :)

Can I ask you about movement? I know this is your 2nd so may be why you're feeling more but can you remember with your little girl? It could be just muscle spasm after a sneeze, but immediately after I sneezed I felt all these bubbles popping in my lower abdomen. Not sure if it was the baby. I would love it if it was, after my other posts today about having a freak out :wacko:

Fab scan! Sorry I am no good at guessing genders! Hope the boss takes the news well ....


----------



## Hollybush75

Hey all, hope everyone is doing okay.

My Braxton Hicks have ramped up a lot since the weekend. I had about 8 of them yesterday, some with mild cramps down low and some painless. I've had about 5 BH so far today but only one with a medium strength low cramp which made me say "ow" out loud!!!

Midwife check* today showed everything to be superb. No protein in my wee this time, BP perfect and Baby is happy with a heartbeat of 140bpm.

*(my consultant has ordered me to have twice weekly m/w checks as I suffer from White Coat Syndrome and every time I see him in clinic my BP is always around the 140/90 region due to my anxiety/nerves. I do monitor at home too where BP is normal)


----------



## dextersmum

hi ladies

I have been mia as I ended up in hospital on friday evening until monday with another bleed so another scary weekend and not where I thought I would be spending mothers day mourning the loss of my little boy. I started with a bright red bleed on friday evening and went straight to triage and spent 24 hours in a delivery suite being monitored, hearing baby's heart beat and having a couple of scans. I had a thorough scan on saturday morning as consultant was concerned where bleeding was coming from as this is my second bleed in 2 weeks and it was like deja vu as went in on a weekend last time. They will able to see that the bleed was not coming from the baby, as they were able to check if she had anemia by looking at her brain and checking the doppler flow of blood from placenta to baby. I have a succenturiate lobe on my placenta which is like an extra bit of placenta that looks abit like an arm. They think I have had a subchorionic heamorrhave at the level of the lobe so they are not sure if it is coming off this part of my placenta or is what is know as an unexplained bleed. But I tell you it was another scary weekend of not knowing if I would need to have my baby early. the red bleed stopped by saturday morning and turned to brown discharge which is known as old blood so I went up to an antenatal ward until monday morning when I was discharged. I was coming home on sunday early evening until I went to the toilet before leaving and had a pinky discharge and decided to stay in so I could still be monitored. 
The scary thing is there is nothing I can do to prevent another bleed as even bed rest will stop a bleed. So I am at home taking things easy listening to relaxation cd's and trying not to be paranoid every time I need to go to the toilet.
I found out on thursday at my regular scan that baby is in the lower 10th percentile for her weight so I was already nervous about that. I have another growth scan on the 21st March to check baby and placenta etc and I am praying that everything is ok and that the placenta continues to work properly, baby grows and there are no more bleeds. PARL and neonatal loss is hard enough without all of this :cry:


----------



## MissMaternal

Smiler82 said:


> Miss Maternal - am kind of new to this thread, I see we have the same dates :)
> 
> Can I ask you about movement? I know this is your 2nd so may be why you're feeling more but can you remember with your little girl? It could be just muscle spasm after a sneeze, but immediately after I sneezed I felt all these bubbles popping in my lower abdomen. Not sure if it was the baby. I would love it if it was, after my other posts today about having a freak out :wacko:
> 
> Fab scan! Sorry I am no good at guessing genders! Hope the boss takes the news well ....

Hi! Welcome  ahh yay I have a date buddy hehe! Ooh it sounds like it could have been movement, it's so hard to tell isn't it! With my little girl I felt bubbles/popping at about 16 weeks and definite kicks at about 18 weeks. With this one I can only ever feel it if I am sitting still, not laying down though for some reason! Sorry about your freak out, I have them sometimes too, I still look for blood when I go to the toilet :shrug: thank you, I am telling her on Saturday... I don't think it will be much of a surprise to them to be honest but I'm still nervous! X


----------



## AngelSerenity

Welcome Smiler, looking forward to getting to know you. 

Dexters... Oh what a scary weekend you've had:hugs:. I'm glad though that things have settled, do you work or are you off? 


MissMaternal... Your scan pic is lovely, so clear. I cant wait to feel those bubbles again. I'm ok thanks, had a wobble yesterday but I'm a little better today. It just gets so difficult being PARL as we all know on here. 


Hi everybody else, I'm on the mobile and it's pretty pants so will hopefully get a better catch up tomorrow xo


----------



## LilSluz

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, I'm cautiously joining you again :happydance:. I deliberated as it's so early but what the heck I need to be positive, right?
> 
> Some of you will know me from the RMC thread (hi ladies!!!:hi:) and I was on here briefly last August/September :cry:. But for those of you who don't here's a quick bio,
> 
> I had been WTT from my last MC in September last year due to more investigations and then my DH took a major wobble about our journey at the beginning of this year. I eventually got him to agree 3 weeks ago to NTNP and I have been extremely lucky to be blessed on our first cycle:happydance:
> 
> Like everybody, I'm just trying to keep positive.
> 
> All being well I am due on the 12th November, although I believe I have to have a planned birth so it may be earlier. I'm 5 weeks today I think!!!!:happydance:
> 
> And a special shout out to Lils :yipee::yipee:

Not much time to catch up today or tomorrow (due to being in the HQ office & endless mtgs - yuckies) but just caught this one "lil post" & I just wanted to say...

Woooohoooooo!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I am sooooo freaking happy for you Angel!!!! I knew it would happen very soon for you! I'm so glad you are on the whole pharmacy of meds - will be cheering for you & rooting for you all the way love! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MissMaternal

AngelSerenity said:


> Welcome Smiler, looking forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Dexters... Oh what a scary weekend you've had:hugs:. I'm glad though that things have settled, do you work or are you off?
> 
> 
> MissMaternal... Your scan pic is lovely, so clear. I cant wait to feel those bubbles again. I'm ok thanks, had a wobble yesterday but I'm a little better today. It just gets so difficult being PARL as we all know on here.
> 
> 
> Hi everybody else, I'm on the mobile and it's pretty pants so will hopefully get a better catch up tomorrow xo

Thankyou angel  yes PARL is such an anxious time. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better now though. I've got everything crossed for you, I really have! Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Just reading up on you all when I can!
Dexters sounds like u had a rough weekend as if u had not been through enough all ready you poor thing. Take it easy and praying your next scan is a positive one x x x


----------



## padbrat

Dexters what a trauma! And def not the way you should have spent your Mothers Day chick. I am so pleased that the bleed was not baby and you were properly checked out. As I am having a proper fattie I will send lots of get fat vibes to your baby and will baby on to grow grow grow! xxx

Holly ... OMG BH... I think I have had maybe 2 episodes the whole pregnancy. This means your body is practicing for birth right?.. I wonder if Wookie has had her baby... it is you next!

Smiler it is all completely natural. I don't think there is a single one of us on here that hasn't had days where the hope has drained from us. 

Raps... sorry sorry sorry.. am crap.. more explanation below... sent you a PM!

MissMat.. OMG your time is going so quick! Gender scan in 3 wks! Wow! And movement too... cool! I am totally pants at gender guesses... but based on a 50/50 chance I say girl!

Angel... one hurdle and one day at a time chick... otherwise it is all too overwhelming... and hope hope hope! xx

Hey Lils! 

AFM... sorry a bit of an epic rant...

Had a bit of a scare yesterday as I hadn't really felt him do any big moves for 2 days. He was mega active all Sunday and then Monday only very small moves and then yesterday hardly anything... so I phoned my hospital MW in a panic and she said come in. So I dropped everything at work at left at 3.30 and got over there and she hooked me up to a machine to monitor his HB, my HB and his moves. Of course the little bugger was fine! Although weirdly enough he had moved and now is lying with his head upper right and his body diagonally down to my lower left. Apparently he is facing down so his limbs are not making much contact with me hence I didn't really feel him... he has since made up for this by battering me all night! LOL

MW said go and see your GP as the stress at work is not good and if they are bringing your dates forward you should be resting now, particularly as you are high risk with 2 serious medical complications. So off I went and saw my GP who promptly signed me off work for 8 weeks... the rest of my pregnancy.

Therefore the earliest work could start my mat leave is 4 weeks prior to my expected week of confinement, which is the 7th April. Means I won't get my annual leave in before hand, but I will get it after mat leave, which could be handy.

You know I sat there yesterday so miserable and upset and worrying about my colleagues workload (hmm shouldn't have bothered as one snapped at me over nothing and the other was more concerned about how much extra work she would get with me going on mat leave) and then I thought, I have waited 10 years and gone through pain and loss and financial concerns over failed treatment... am I really not going to listen to my body and baby and MW at these final stages???? Sod work!


----------



## ginny83

You're 100% right Padbrat! Work is never going to think about you and your baby first - you have to do that, so sod work!


----------



## mommaandbaby

maternal i'm guessing girl!

dexter hope you are doing better and sending good vibes for baby to plump up:flower:


ultrasound and gender scan for me tomorrow I am so nervous and excited at the same time I feel like a kid waiting for christmas morning hubby and I are thinking boy again I feel the same as i did with my son and packing on the pounds again alot in the thighs and butt:rofl: but maybe we might be wrong as I thought for sure my son was a girl my whole pregnancy:dohh:


----------



## dancareoi

mommaandbaby said:


> maternal i'm guessing girl!
> 
> dexter hope you are doing better and sending good vibes for baby to plump up:flower:
> 
> 
> ultrasound and gender scan for me tomorrow I am so nervous and excited at the same time I feel like a kid waiting for christmas morning hubby and I are thinking boy again I feel the same as i did with my son and packing on the pounds again alot in the thighs and butt:rofl: but maybe we might be wrong as I thought for sure my son was a girl my whole pregnancy:dohh:

Have a look at this, it will be interesting to see if it is right

Www.welcomebabyhome.com/pregnancy/chinese_gender_calendar.htm

I had private nuchal scan today due to my age (41) still measuring exactly to m dates and low risk for downs and trisonomy. Maternal age of a 22 year old, with a 97% detection rate, so we are happy with those results.

Still can't fully relax, as you PARL ladies know only too well.


----------



## mommaandbaby

the chinese calender is saying boy we will see


----------



## dancareoi

mommaandbaby said:


> the chinese calender is saying boy we will see

It was right with 2 of my 3, so lets see what happens:thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

It was wrong for me... predicted a girl... and Leo aint a girl lol.


----------



## LeeC

Haha pad...... Leo could be Leona, just like me lol... Thanks for the email on FB put my mind at rest. I'll be back in a bit to catch up. Very enotional today and off for a good blub..... Just because I can.


----------



## Zebra2023

Dextersmum - Hope everything is ok, sorry to hear you haven't had such a good weekend :hugs:

Padbrat - pleased all was well when you got checked over :flower:


----------



## MightyMom

MissMaternal: I'm calling boy. :)

Pad: Glad you shoved off work! Definitely time to put baby first, they will manage. :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Pad.... glad to hear that you are off work, now how are you going to fill 8 weeks before junior arrives? :winkwink: And you are just right about sodding what work thinks, I work in senior management and panicked about this with my DS. I only took 16 weeks off because of it and also financial issues as I'm the main breadwinner and I only got statutory maternity pay. I would so love to take more time off this time (yes it IS going to happen) but I laugh because as of the 1st April I'm redundant so I may not have a choice:haha:. I have to laugh as the timing is so crap that way but you know what, I don't care!!!!!!! This journey is too stressful without having to worry about that element, yet:wacko:. Take it easy and enjoy xo


Chinese calendar is calling girl for me this time, funny that as somebody on another thread said if you got a really strong BFP early or first off it's a girl :wacko:. I've never heard that one so we shall see...


Mommaandbaby... enjoy tomorrow, looking forward to hearing. I'm shouting boy :winkwink:

xo


----------



## Hollybush75

Pad you have done the best thing for your Leo. Stuff work :thumbup:. The Braxton Hicks are starting to get on my nerves now. I'm having so many through the day, this is the 4th day on the trot and they leave me feeling like I've done a lot of stomach crunches :haha:. My body sure is practising like mad!!!

The Chinese gender predictor was right for me too.

Dextersmum, what an awful time. Hope things continue well :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Chinese calendar has me down for boy

My last 3 pregnancies where we got to at least the heartbeat have all been boys! So it wouldn't surprise me if it was another boy at all!


----------



## ginny83

Got my hcg results back - they're at around 2800 or 2900 now (can't remember the exact number!) anyway that's more than doubling every 48 hours so very happy with that!

My progesterone has dropped a little bit - it's gone from 138 to 111. Whoever I spoke to on the phone said they just want it to be over 30 and I shouldn't be worried about the drop. I'm on progesterone suppositories so trying not to be too worried about it.


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo! Nice numbers Ginny!

YAYAYAY got my bump photoshoot piccies back and there are some great shots...am well chuffed!


----------



## Raptasaur

Smiler pregnancy after losses is so hard. Just try to stay positive and not to worry too much. Easier said than done, we all know....

MissMaternal hooray for feeling the wriggling. You won't be the first woman to go back to work pregnant.....Hope your LO is feeling better. When my DD had it, the worst bit was the picking off of scabs towards the end. She managed to give herself a few scars doing that. We were lucky she didn't have too many spots on her face. 

Dextersmum so sorry to hear you've had another concerning time. I hope everything settles down for you now and baby girl puts on a growth spurt. Will stalk for you update next week after the scan. Please take it as easy as you can xxx

Hi Lils!

Pad glad to hear Leo is great after your concerns. Your midwife is 100% correct that you should put yourself and the baby first. Your colleagues will cope. Noone is irreplaceable much as we all like to think we are and it will all go on fine without you. They will get over it! Will PM you about next week. The builders have started here today and I can already just taste plaster dust! Will be desperate to be out of the house while the work is going on over the next week or so so pencil me in for early next week. 

Mommaandbaby enjoy your scan today. Look forward to seeing piccies later.

Dancaeroi great NT results. I had a private one too as I'm 43 and tested positive with my DD so wanted to avoid another amnio this time. I actually had the new Harmony test which was super reassuring as well. They test your blood for the baby's chromosomes. Hopefully this will become more widely available in time. 

Lee we've missed you!

Hi Angel!

Holly I get well hacked off with the BHs too. Not too long before they become the real thing for you!

Ginny great blood results!

I'm off to a protest now. They're planning to put a huge waste incinerator less than 10 miles from my house which puts us right in the fallout zone for horrible dixoins and heavy metals etc which get get dispersed via the smoke emissions. Conservative idiots!!!!! Pad this will affect you too.


----------



## padbrat

I know Raps... not a nice thought is it... good for you taking action!:thumbup:

Early next week is a date.. will research somewhere nice!:happydance:

Thought I would let you all see 2 of my HUGE bump piccies lol... I am so vain.. I know... sorry! LOL:blush:

Had to reduce the file size, so the picture quality is not so good as the proper files.
 



Attached Files:







NAT_493512 - Copy (640x430 Small file) - Copy.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 19









NAT_5250 - Copy (468x640).jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AngelSerenity

Pad, your pics are beautiful, they brought a tear to my eyes. You both look SO HAPPY, it's just so fantastic:happydance::flower:.


Hell yeah I'm emotional, things must be progressing, they are they are they (my new mantra). I've already blubbed at I Didnt Know I Was Pregnant this morning and now your pics :wacko::haha:.


Hi everybody xo


----------



## Smiler82

Wow this thread moves fast!

Thanks for all the lovely words of welcome ladies :)

Missmaternal it is so hard to know if it's movement. I sneezed again yesterday, same thing happened with the bubbly feeling. But no other time so maybe is just my tummy muscles being weird!

Hello angel :) Sorry to hear about the redundancy. I was made redundant during my last pregnancy and it was pretty stressful. Main thing is you don't let it get to you too much - easier said than done I know, but honestly I was out of my mind with worry, then just felt so guilty I was doing damage to my baby or something. It worked out great in the end though - I started working for myself and I love it. Is there any way you can do a bit of freelance work over the next few months? Not having to go into an office every day when you're chucking your guts up is a real god send :D

padbrat really pleased everything was ok :thumbup: And I agree it's good to be out of work, don't worry about your colleagues. They are grown-ups and will cope! YOu need to be thinking about you and your baby right now.

dextersmum really sorry for your scare, how terrifying that must've been. How are you now?

Best wishes to everyone else x


----------



## ginny83

Lovely photos padbrat :)


----------



## dancareoi

Raptasaur said:


> Smiler pregnancy after losses is so hard. Just try to stay positive and not to worry too much. Easier said than done, we all know....
> 
> MissMaternal hooray for feeling the wriggling. You won't be the first woman to go back to work pregnant.....Hope your LO is feeling better. When my DD had it, the worst bit was the picking off of scabs towards the end. She managed to give herself a few scars doing that. We were lucky she didn't have too many spots on her face.
> 
> Dextersmum so sorry to hear you've had another concerning time. I hope everything settles down for you now and baby girl puts on a growth spurt. Will stalk for you update next week after the scan. Please take it as easy as you can xxx
> 
> Hi Lils!
> 
> Pad glad to hear Leo is great after your concerns. Your midwife is 100% correct that you should put yourself and the baby first. Your colleagues will cope. Noone is irreplaceable much as we all like to think we are and it will all go on fine without you. They will get over it! Will PM you about next week. The builders have started here today and I can already just taste plaster dust! Will be desperate to be out of the house while the work is going on over the next week or so so pencil me in for early next week.
> 
> Mommaandbaby enjoy your scan today. Look forward to seeing piccies later.
> 
> Dancaeroi great NT results. I had a private one too as I'm 43 and tested positive with my DD so wanted to avoid another amnio this time. I actually had the new Harmony test which was super reassuring as well. They test your blood for the baby's chromosomes. Hopefully this will become more widely available in time.
> 
> Lee we've missed you!
> 
> Hi Angel!
> 
> Holly I get well hacked off with the BHs too. Not too long before they become the real thing for you!
> 
> Ginny great blood results!
> 
> I'm off to a protest now. They're planning to put a huge waste incinerator less than 10 miles from my house which puts us right in the fallout zone for horrible dixoins and heavy metals etc which get get dispersed via the smoke emissions. Conservative idiots!!!!! Pad this will affect you too.

Thanks, the blood test was mentioned, they said bloods are sent to USA of retesting and results are 99.99% accurate, at a cost of £700. They didn't recommend we had this due to our low risk result.

Things are improving all the time aren't they.

Pad, love the photos


----------



## Zebra2023

Nice numbers you have there Ginny :thumbup:

Beautiful photos pad, they are super cute :flower:


----------



## mommaandbaby

It's a BOY!!! The chinese calender was right:) my scan went great everything is looking great he was doing lots of kicking and moving for me and even showed off and did a head stand haha I am measuring a week ahead so maybe a big boy like his brother!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2257 (800x600).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9









IMG_2259 (800x600).jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_2255 (502x800).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hollybush75

Congratulations momma and what cute scan pictures.

Pad love your pics. I have steered clear of the camera (apart from bump shots) as I think I look terrible. In fact I'm not looking forward to the "first" photo after labour. I'll look a wreck :wacko:

I think my body is getting ready for this baby. I'm getting so many Braxton Hicks through the day that they are getting on my nerves. Some arrive with medium painful AF-type pains. My appetite has decreased and I've started feeling sick again.


----------



## padbrat

Aww thanks guys for the comments on the piccies. I have to say Holly I was worried about the pictures, especially in my underwear! Holly I am absolutely certain that the joy glow of having your Daughter will shine through in any photo you have! 

Do you reckon she could be coming sooner.... have you spoken to your MW?

Momma congratulations on joining Team Blue! Lovely scan pics!

Dan.... yes things are improving all the time... day by day they get better! x


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm due to see the midwife today for my second twice weekly BP check. I'm going to tell her about everything I've been feeling but she will probably say it's all part of the normal process of getting ready for labour. The nausea has faded off now so at least I feel human again. I wouldn't be upset if baby came early, in fact I'd be more than happy. I hate being late for anything. I even turned up 10 minutes early for my own wedding :haha:

I'm also finding I get more painful cramps after spending time on the Swiss ball :shrug:, baby moving down as I bounce maybe?


----------



## dancareoi

Hollybush75 said:


> I'm due to see the midwife today for my second twice weekly BP check. I'm going to tell her about everything I've been feeling but she will probably say it's all part of the normal process of getting ready for labour. The nausea has faded off now so at least I feel human again. I wouldn't be upset if baby came early, in fact I'd be more than happy. I hate being late for anything. I even turned up 10 minutes early for my own wedding :haha:
> 
> I'm also finding I get more painful cramps after spending time on the Swiss ball :shrug:, baby moving down as I bounce maybe?

Holly, it could be any time now. All mine have been 2-3 weeks early!
If you feel baby starts moving around less, this could be a sign labour is about to start. This is what my third did. Went all quiet over the weekend and m waters broke on the Monday!

Momma, lovely pics. I wander how man of us the Chinese predictor will be right for!


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone,
Not feeling quite confident enough to post properly on here yet but feel bad for stalking and not writing!! Have a very early scan on Monday so fingers crossed that will go well and I will be able to join this thread for real!

Lovely to read your happy stories- so great that we can all share here.....:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Not feeling quite confident enough to post properly on here yet but feel bad for stalking and not writing!! Have a very early scan on Monday so fingers crossed that will go well and I will be able to join this thread for real!
> 
> Lovely to read your happy stories- so great that we can all share here.....:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

Glad you have joined us, we look forward to hearing from you again very soon:hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi Lallie and welcome, your dates sound close to mine. Keep hoping and thinking positively xo


Holly... oh I'm getting excited for you, looking forward to hearing your update later.


Dan... how are you? Has the second tri bloom started yet? (Congrats on second trimester :flower:)


----------



## dancareoi

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi Lallie and welcome, your dates sound close to mine. Keep hoping and thinking positively xo
> 
> 
> Holly... oh I'm getting excited for you, looking forward to hearing your update later.
> 
> 
> Dan... how are you? Has the second tri bloom started yet? (Congrats on second trimester :flower:)

Hi angel, not started yet! Still feeling sick and heaving each morning, although it does seems slightly better each day. Still feeling tired and no bloom yet!:wacko:

How are you doing?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hopefully it wont be long Dan for symptoms to lift, fingers crossed. 

I'm so so thanks, feeling a bit rough today, tired, nauseous and running to the loo a bit with my bowels! My DH had a slight tummy bug on Wednesday so I'm suspecting I'm having a little dose on top of things progressing. I'm normally constipated by now so I'm trying not to worry about it being the opposite lol.


x


----------



## LeeC

So it took me a while to read back through as I've been a bit lazy on the forum, sorry. 

Wookie: Any news yet? I think you are the next rainbow aren't you. :cloud9:

Then Holly, I really can't believe it's you next, I remember when you got your BFP. Do you have a birth plan? How you feeling about it all as it gets closer? You are gonna meet your baby very soon :happydance:

Pad, well I don't really think you need ANY yummy mumminess from me twinnie, you are rocking the bump and looking fantastic. Little Leo is a very lucky boy, you and Twig look so loved up. Love the pics.
Screw your work colleagues, you have been through way too much to worry about any of that stuff. Concentrate on your perfect little family and enjoy these next few weeks x.

Lils, I can't believe Ijust looked at your spoiler and you are over 17 weeks, wow, the time is flying for you. I think I said before but Congrats on Team Pink.

Angel, how are you doing? Sounds like you are having lots of symptoms which is good. I had an upset tummy when I was first pregnant too, it's a good sign. When is your scan?

Mamma, cute scan pics and Congratulations on Team Blue.

Ginny, like Pad said, those numbers look good. How much progesterone are you taking? We all know how nerve wracking it is in the early stages.

MissM, it's been a while. Love the scan pic and hope your daughter is feeling better.

Dexters, sorry to read you too have been in hopsital, that bleed must have given you a fright, especially after everything you have been through, I hope you are feeling a bit better about it all and hope the 21st comes quickly to help put your mind at rest. PARL is a nightmare at the bestof times, :hugs: x

Emz, Congrats on V Day, of course you are past V Day now, belated congrats lol.

Rap, how you doing? Busy making tea for those builders, we have been painting the house, of course I am limited to what I can do :sleep:

Mighty and CGav, how are you doing?

Sparkly, Smiler, Ambiguous, Dan, Scaro and Zebra. Hello, hope you are all well.

Hope I didn't forget anyone, that took ALOT of copy and pasting.

AFM: Had an appt on Weds, baby is doing great a big chunk at an estimated 5lb 1, please slow down baby I am so tiny, the thought is making my eyes water!
BP and Glucose was slightly elevated (thanks for the reassurance on FB Pad) but hopsital called to say they will just monitor me. 
Did get a few scan pics but they really aren't that clear anymore now, but the bump is HUGE!!! I will get a pic on soon. 

Oh Pad, I aslo wanted to say, I am finding now that baby C is moving like a crazy thing for a few days (day and night) and then tends to be really quiet for a couple of days, its scares me sometimes too, but the hopsital have reassured me it's all fine.
When it is a crazy day I am really noticing the difference in movements now.

I'm still suffering with all my symptoms and my energy is zapped but hey, I am getting induced in less than 7 weeks, if baby stays put for that long.
Next appt is 10 April and I will be given an actual date :happydance:

One last thing, I squeezed my nipples the other night (don't ask me why :shrug:) anyway I have colostrum coming through, I got rather excited unlike hubby who just stared at me quite perplexed haha!!!

...and I have washed some baby things, they are in the drier as I am typing this, afterall my sister was 7 weeks early last year.

and finally hello to all the MARL's. I just love all your baby pics and I can't wait to join you on the thread, I miss you all on here.


----------



## Hollybush75

I know Lee, it's crazy how fast everything has moved since the New Year! I've got no birth plan other than having the baby wiped down before I hold her. I'm going to go with the flow on everything else. As long as she arrives safe and healthy that's all I'm bothered about :cloud9:.

I am very excited about meeting her and I'm starting to feel a little impatient. I have a consultant appointment on Monday and I'm secretly hoping that for some reason he will decide to kick me off early :haha:.

I haven't been feeling too well today and when the midwife visited earlier my BP was raised. Nothing in my wee though so nothing to be concerned about right now. Midwife said to see what consultant wants to do on Monday and we will keep checking BP if that's what he wants. I am feeling better now after lounging/sleeping on the sofa for most of the day. :thumbup:


----------



## LeeC

Holly, seriously welled up reading your post. Can't believe it's our time. Its lovely that a few of us from RM thread get to get to go through this together. 
Feels like we dreamed about this for so long, it's still quite surreal.


----------



## LilSluz

:dohh: Whew! All caught up finally! Been a rough couple of weeks &#8211; family emergencies & just general sh**sville. But thank you ladies on the :pink: congrats! I&#8217;m very excited indeed! Course I&#8217;d be very excited w/a :blue: too. (but now I can buy lil beach bikinis & such :blush::cloud9:)&#8230;

*Zebra* - :dohh: its hard to tell bc the pic is too blurry when I blow it up. I was thinking what I &#8220;saw&#8221; on yours pre-blow up may be a girl also! It&#8217;s the &#8220;angle of the dangle&#8221; method but its hard to see if what I&#8217;m &#8220;thinking&#8221; is the dangle (which appears to point sideways = :pink:) is actually the dangle or if its something else. The dangle is only present around 12wks: https://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html

*MM* &#8211; Thanks hun! Kicking around some names but will probs try to narrow down to 2-3 & see what she looks like? Idk :shrug: Or the right name may just &#8220;hit us&#8221;. Great news on the tests & I agree &#8211; only 1 pt out of range, I wouldn&#8217;t go thru that again either, that&#8217;s crazy. Maybe you can just treat it &#8220;s if&#8221; it&#8217;s a lil high & adjust your diet every so slightly?

*Rapt* &#8211; awwww, baby knit is so cute! Great job! And congrats on 3rd tri!!! :yipee: What are you building? We have to finish some renos before Lil Flo gets here too (as if there isn&#8217;t enough to worry about right?). Boooo on toxins!!! WTF?! :saywhat:

*Cgav* - :happydance: You must tell me how you like it! I think its totally worth it, plus you are actually on bed rest 24x7, so your pillow will get more use in 2 months than mine will in the next 5 probably! :thumbup: Can&#8217;t wait to feel stretches like you :cloud9:. A friend of mine&#8217;s baby is measuring <10 percentile at 31wks & getting scans every 2wks now. Thank you SO MUCH for your post to Dexters as she wasn&#8217;t told anything at all what to do!!! ( :grr::grr::grr: ) I hope you don&#8217;t mind that I copied it (w/o names) & posted it to her?

*Dexters* &#8211; oh FX hun that baby gains weight asap. :hugs: I&#8217;m so sorry about the other milestones. :cry: I totally understand the fear you must have. Idk if you believe in mantras but you may want to pick some good ones like &#8220;baby is healthy&#8230; baby is gaining weight&#8230; baby is perfect&#8221;, etc & say them over & over when you get down. It seems to help a lot of people get thru things (like me) & throws +++ out into the universe. I&#8217;m also sending you much love & light! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

*Melfy* &#8211; thanks hun & :cloud9: on Zoe pics &#8211; she&#8217;s so pretty! :cloud9:

*Ambig* &#8211; I was wondering where you had gone to, I knew there was someone else I started with?! Awwww, that&#8217;s so cute how you describe your scan! :haha: Scan pics are great! :cloud9: I think you are Team :pink: as well, my dear! If that&#8217;s a dangle I see on your scan piccie, ist pick (see post to Zebra). And your bump is way bigger than mine &#8211; so pretty! I&#8217;m measuring at 18wks, but same &#8211; that doesn&#8217;t affect gestational. Welcome back! :flower:

*MrsMig* - :hi: & thanks! How are you?

*Pad/Weeble* - :haha: Yes, I think I was conjuring up so much pink dust sending reiki to you that I must have retained a good bit! WOW, I didn&#8217;t know that about the men either &#8211;that&#8217;s so fascinating! Wait til I tell DH he&#8217;s going to get hormonal! :haha:. Oh yes & F*** those people at work if all they care about is themselves &#8211; leave them everything you have! Happy Mat Leave lucky girl! Beautiful bump piccies chic! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: Love the b&w pink heart one!

*Angel* &#8211; Happy 6 weeks! :dance: I ice until numb, then pinch 1-2 inches, then inject quickly & then ice again until numb. :thumbup: I often have &#8220;some&#8221; lil bruises around but even if you pick enough &#8220;skin&#8221; for 1-2inches that should be fine & it doesn&#8217;t have to be far away &#8211; just a little away & alternate side you should be fine.

*Ginny* &#8211; Congrats & welcome back!!! :yipee: Great hcg #&#8217;s too :wohoo:

*EMZ* &#8211; Happy V-Day! :happydance::wohoo:

*Dan* &#8211; I noticed the same in this pregs &#8211; I am quite calm 98% of the time &#8211; eerily calm & zen as I like to put it! :thumbup: I do still worry though & I am 17wks now&#8230;:blush: AND on top of it since anterior placenta, no movements for me at all yet! :nope: :grr: (could have really used that one God! :dohh:) We&#8217;ll get thru this! Ommmmm&#8230;. Ommmm&#8230;. (P.S. &#8211; my Chinese prediction was right & so were all the others &#8211; all said girl!). What did yours say? Congrats on DS test!

*Smiler* &#8211; welcome! That&#8217;s totally normal &#8211; I get random &#8220;bad thoughts&#8221; myself & have to immediately try to say some mantras & imagine my baby thriving & basking in love & light to counteract it&#8230; And we&#8217;re about the same place & its happened a lot in the last week for whatever reason! :shrug:

*MissMat* &#8211; Hmmmm....hard to see if what I&#8217;m looking at is a real dangle! But I will guess girl if that is a dangle! I love Ethan too! Don&#8217;t worry we can&#8217;t agree on a girls name, but if it was a boy we both agreed on Tristan perfectly. So whatever baby name you both agreed on, it&#8217;ll be the opposite of that! :haha:

*Holly *&#8211; getting close! Getting close! Getting close! :happydance:

*Lallie* &#8211; welcome :flower:

*Sparkly* &#8211; Welcome to Team :pink: Welcome to Team :pink:!!! :happydance:

*Fili* - :hi: & GL with the move!

*Lee* &#8211; thanks hun! Yeah, its going by & I&#8217;m keeping busy & still living scan to scan believe it or not! I&#8217;ll be better I think after V-Day&#8230; one step at a time. :dohh: Wowsers on milk already &#8211; LOL on DH! Yikes 5.1lbs &#8211; what is he supposed to weigh? Wonder if mine will even out or stay &#8220;big&#8221; too. All of this is quite surreal isn&#8217;t it? :cry: I&#8217;m still &#8220;not sure if I&#8217;m pregnant&#8221;! Still not quite believing it yet! :hugs:

:hi: everyone else!

AFM &#8211; so I won&#8217;t feel Lil Flo move for a very long time due to anterior placenta. :nope::shrug: That's NOT going to help the neurosis very much, is it? :haha: But she must be kicking some nerves as I can feel PLENTY pain shooting into my upper thighs & the vjj! So if this isn&#8217;t lightning crotch bc that only comes later, what&#8217;s this called MM? Electro-crotch? :winkwink: I don&#8217;t &#8220;think&#8221; its the round ligament pain as that just feels entirely different &#8211; more like a dull pain, not shooting pains rt? 


I&#8217;ve been dealing w/a lot of very rough, life-threatening family emergencies (both my dad & FIL - Wtf?) & other stuff so been a lil absent but will try to keep up better. Also stressing out bc I have to get my registry going already. :saywhat: :nope: My family/friends up north insisted on me flying up there for a shower & since I can fly past 5/1 (24wks), I have to go up next month! :shock: So that means registering for baby products & its just way too early! This scares the bejeezus outta me &#8211; makes me very nervous.:cry: Tried going to Babies R Us & broke down rt in the middle of the girl baby clothes (I wasn&#8217;t even trying to &#8220;go there&#8221; yet but I HAD to walk thru them to get to the registry desk :growlmad:). Must have been a sight as DH was trying to calm me down for 10mins as I was full-on balling in the middle of the store! :blush::haha:. So girl baby clothes are going to be saved for the LAST month if I can help it as we will have to do a shower here too (local friends & family - :dohh: I know!). I just can&#8217;t handle them right now&#8230; But resolved that i will just try to tackle 1 thing every 2-3 days & they can just do gift cards worse comes to worst. No use getting all worked up... (I really truly appreciate it but did not want to do this, but they got mad at me...ugh). I know there are much worse things, this just has had me on edge for the last 2wks on top of everything else...

Anyway, TGIF/TGIFF! :flower: (sorry so long! Its been a while...)


----------



## ginny83

I'm on 2 x 200mg a day of progesterone. My next appointment is with the RMC when I'm 6+4, not sure if they'll check hcg, but I'm going to ask for them to check my progesterone. Doubt they will though since they didn't think I needed the extra progesterone to start with - it was the FS that prescribed that.


The due date for my 2nd tri loss is coming up in a couple of weeks. I've been thinking about him so much. I'm hoping things will get easier once the date passes.


----------



## padbrat

Yay! Hey Lee... was beginning to worry about you! Hahaha yummy mumminess was all make up and a good photographer! The reality is far different as I sit here in my pink with white hearts dressing gown... hair like a bramble bush and huge dark rings under my eyes from insomnia!! 

Talking of weight.... I was told at the NCT class that around now babies put on 8 oz every week.... by my very poor calculation efforts that will mean Leo will be a whopping 9lber... OMG OMG.... I am only small!!!!!!! EEKKKK!!!

Hahaha it is so funny that our babies moves are even syncing! Leo does exactly the same! I did fajitas last night before our NCT class and all through the class he was going nuts like a lil Mexican jumping bean! The lady next to me (Eco Warrior chick lol) is expecting a boy too and her baby was leaping around too! LOL

It is good news they are monitoring your BP and glucose chick, but at this time (and hopefully it stays this way) you don't need treatment. I am always here to reassure you chick... we have done that for eachother right from that start. That is what twinnies are for xx

Ahhh and my other current worry project Lils has turned up! LOL. So good to see you chick and like Lee says OMG how are you over 17 wks already! I went through that shooting pain as well in second tri and thought it was lightning crotch... I think naming it electro crotch works very well lol.

I wrote more in your journal chick. Although I have to say the Northern contingent should have come to you I think instead of you having to fly, although they say second tri is the best time to travel and maybe the break of going somewhere else will do you a power of good. Remember the mantra... one step at a time.. one hurdle at a time... breathe! x

I had the birth plan discussion with Hubby this morning Holly. He said what is there to plan? To be honest, not much for me, but there are things I want to make sure happen and if I am in the midst of labor with Hubby is he really going to remember what I want??? Am going to make him do it with me... what a cruel Wife I am! Hahaha

Ginny I am sure that once you get past your sad anniversary things will feel better for you xx

Angel stay positive chick.... hope hope hope sweety x

AFM we covered labor in NCT last night.... unfortunately I am the only one being induced and having consultant led care so in a del suite... although I understand that I am one of 8 and so therefore most of the info is so relevant to them I couldn't help but feel that so much of this will not apply to me. Like they talked about labor signs and waters breaking etc etc... and I thought that won't happen for me... still next class is BFing so hopefully that will be more relevant and interesting. 

I have also ordered my pump last night! YAY.... how am I excited about being milked like a cow??? Kiddicare are doing a massive 72 hr sale with free del. I saved £40 on my pump and I have used them before and they are very good... check them out ladies.

Am off to a Western Do today... BBQ and fancy dress... hope I can stuff my porky legs into boots still! LOL


----------



## dancareoi

Hi ladies, getting closer for a lot of you, how exciting!

Lil, I am predicted a girl this time!

Ginny, you feel better when your anniversary date passes.

Pad, I had a scan at 36 weeks with my first and was told he was 8 pounds then, he was born a week later weighing 6 pounds 3 ounces! Although maybe things have come on a bit since then because it was almost 12 years ago!

I did classes with my first, but didn't with my next two. The most useful thing was the breathing, it does seem to help a little.

I didn't have a birth plan with any of mine, other than to get it done as quick as possible with as little pain as possible!


----------



## padbrat

Hi Dan, yes we did some breathing techniques last night and also massage which was really nice. I also found out that many hospital MW are trained in aromatherapy and they can provide you with massage oils and stuff... I thought that was pretty cool!

When I say birth plan I think it will go along the lines of..... pain relief... yes please.... Hubby to cut cord... check baby on birth as the priority, as I have to know he is OK and then skin to skin. If he has to go to SCBU then I want him to have breast milk, pref my own, so I will take my pump with me.

Not much of a plan is it! LOL


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Hi Dan, yes we did some breathing techniques last night and also massage which was really nice. I also found out that many hospital MW are trained in aromatherapy and they can provide you with massage oils and stuff... I thought that was pretty cool!
> 
> When I say birth plan I think it will go along the lines of..... pain relief... yes please.... Hubby to cut cord... check baby on birth as the priority, as I have to know he is OK and then skin to skin. If he has to go to SCBU then I want him to have breast milk, pref my own, so I will take my pump with me.
> 
> Not much of a plan is it! LOL

Sounds good to me,

The hospital should be able to,provide electric breast pumps for you, which are so much easier than hand held ones, but you definately feel like Daisy the cow though!


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> :dohh: Whew! All caught up finally! Been a rough couple of weeks  family emergencies & just general sh**sville. But thank you ladies on the :pink: congrats! Im very excited indeed! Course Id be very excited w/a :blue: too. (but now I can buy lil beach bikinis & such :blush::cloud9:)
> 
> *Zebra* - :dohh: its hard to tell bc the pic is too blurry when I blow it up. I was thinking what I saw on yours pre-blow up may be a girl also! Its the angle of the dangle method but its hard to see if what Im thinking is the dangle (which appears to point sideways = :pink:) is actually the dangle or if its something else. The dangle is only present around 12wks: https://www.baby2see.com/gender/study_ultrasound.html


Thank you lil, I will have a read about it. I have had a few people say girl, some say boy. I guess there is only one way to find out for sure though :thumbup: I took them on my phone so it won't show up that great which is a shame. Maybe I will try and get some clearer ones soon :)


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm sorry but I've been so busy with Zeynab that it's been impossible to follow you here. I hope you're doing great and getting ready to welcome your babies. 

We're getting to know each other every day. She's very demanding and as soon as she wakes up I have to bf her or she'll cry as if she's been left for hours with no food. She has her temper already!! lol At night sometimes is good but most are busy with her not settling until 2-3am. I asked the health visitor last Tuesday and it's supposed to be normal so I guess I should get use to it at least for now. I'm enjoying every minute though. I have no complaints whatsoever; she's one month old today and growing too fast. This is the best thing ever, I can't wait for you all to have your babies and to experience this!!!


----------



## NewToAllThis

Sorry girls, haven't been posting in here much as struggling to believe its all happening. To assist with my struggles, have been for a private gender scan this afternoon. Little tinker wouldn't cooperate at first and was fast asleep. After a walk round and a wee, it became obvious that we are having a little BOY! :blue:

All looked well although pics weren't that clear :(


----------



## ginny83

Started brown spotting today :( I know this might mean nothing - and I'm praying that it is, but last night I was having cramps - which I also kept telling myself can be normal!

No one to call about it today - unless I want to go to the emergency at the hospital where they'll probably just get me to come back tomorrow. So might just try calling my RMC tomorrow morning and see what they say.


----------



## NewToAllThis

ginny83 said:


> Started brown spotting today :( I know this might mean nothing - and I'm praying that it is, but last night I was having cramps - which I also kept telling myself can be normal!
> 
> No one to call about it today - unless I want to go to the emergency at the hospital where they'll probably just get me to come back tomorrow. So might just try calling my RMC tomorrow morning and see what they say.

I has brown spotting with this pregnancy and convinced myself it was all over. I also had episodes of bad cramping with it. It definitely doesn't always mean bad things so please try and stay positive. I know how hard it is though :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Ginny both me and Lee had spotting and full on bleeds in early pregnancy. I spotted 5-7 wks then had a big red bleed at 7 wks and spotted again until 9 wks. I know it is so hard to believe after the experiences we have had to believe that there could be a good outcome, but sometimes there can be x

Dan, just call me Daisy the cow chick! Hahaha

New congratulations on Team Blue!

Hey Madrid, thanks for the update on Zaynab! So who does the temper come from? Mum or Dad lol. Not long until it is me and Lee coping with the sleepness nights... to be fair I am up from 2am every night anyway as my hips start hurting then... clearly this is good practice for me!

I am a honeydew today! YAY was bored of being a squash!


----------



## ginny83

Thanks ladies :) The spotting has stopped again! I think it;s actually the cramps I'm more worried about - never really had that before. 

The only pregnancy I haven't bled at all with was my son's - so I guess I just it's just hard to think any other way will work now!

Trying to stay positive though! I can't believe I'm only 5 weeks, everyone elses pregnancies always seem to fly by! I already feel like I've been pregnant for months!


----------



## ginny83

Congrats on being a honeydew pad :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Ginny, I had a bleed around 5-8 weeks, everything turned out to be ok. It is very scary and it can be hard but stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

Zebra - how exciting that you're already 15 weeks :)

Excuse my maths lazy brain, but how fall along will you be at your wedding? :)


----------



## Zebra2023

For the past few weeks I have been feeling bubbles and butterflies, which I presume is the baby moving, I have felt that from 11 weeks, it got stronger as I reached 13 weeks. A few days ago I felt a jab in my stomach by my belly button. Not sure if that was the baby kicking, I haven't felt that feeling before though. Hard to describe. Thinking about the scans I have had, baby loves to move its little legs quite a lot. Today I have felt a few sharp jabs too, similar to what I felt a few days ago, this was rather painful though, it happened in quite a few places. It doesn't feel like I have any gas. 

I am convinced it is the baby as I was listening away to its HB and I swear it was playing hide and seek with us. I got the HB pretty much straight away, then it disappeared. I felt a moving sensation, so I followed it out of curiousity, got the HB again. 

Any thoughts would be great please ladies :)


----------



## Zebra2023

ginny83 said:


> Zebra - how exciting that you're already 15 weeks :)
> 
> Excuse my maths lazy brain, but how fall along will you be at your wedding? :)

I know :shock: I can't believe I have made it this far. Gone quite quickly thinking about it :)

Hehe don't worry, I had to think myself for a while then :haha: I will be just over 7 months pregnant I think :D


----------



## mommaandbaby

new congrats on team :blue:

ginny hope you are feeling better today:hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Ginny I had cramps all the way through the first tri pretty much and hadn't had that with my DD. Every pg is different. Glad spotting has stopped. Hopefully rmc can reassure you tomorrow xx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I really hate this stupid iphone! I had a nice long response and yet again lost it all. Uhg! Anyway sorry I'm in a hurry so this one has to be short and sweet.

New and Mamma, congrats on team blue! That is so exciting!

Ginny, I hope all is well. I had some bleeding and cramping once but OB said neither was related to the baby.

Lil, how are the fathers doing? I hope all is well. I'm thinking girl for me too but I don't have any real evidence, just a hunch and lots of pink dreams. DH wants a boy so he said that's why it's going to be a girl. It makes me sad to think that despite that he disagrees, I feel there will be some level of disappointment for him if it's a girl. He says he wants a boy because he and his dad never got along and he wants to do all the things with his son that his father refused to do with him such as playing catch or going fishing etc. I did all those things with my dad. I don't understand why it has to be a boy to complete his dreams. I think if it is a girl once he sees it he will be more in love than he ever thought possible. He is so nurturing and she would have him wrapped.

AFM
Three days until our 20 week ultrasound! I am so excited I've actually wished away the weekend. I can't wait to go to work tomorrow because that is one day closer. Lol. I had a lot of fetal movement on Tuesday! I've been nervouse since then because that night DH and I DTD. Ever since then there has been little to no movement. As I am typing this I'm feeling tiny kicks but nothing like Tuesday. Anytime we DTD all movement stops. Does anyone else have that issue? It scares the crap out of me. I may have to start turning him down because its not worth the worry. Anyway this is probably the main reason I'm excited to have our scan is to check on LO. Second reason is for DH to finally see move since the inly scan he has seen is the 7 week. Third is to hopefully find out the gender assuming the rotten thing cooperates. :)


----------



## Hollybush75

Lightning crotch.......owwwwwww......:wacko
I had to try and control my facial expressions whilst in the supermarket :haha:

ginny, sorry to hear you had some spotting but glad it's not got worse. I found it totally ironic that my first trimester passed without any bleeding/spotting then at 13 weeks 1 day I had two small bleeds (bright red blood which even made my consultant think I was about to miscarry). I then had brown/pink spotting on and off until about 26 weeks :wacko: with no reason why. My theory is my cervix was just a bit irritated :growlmad:


----------



## LeeC

Ginny, yes I'm another who had bleeding, cramps and spotting in first tri. Was convinced it was over, but here I am.

Haha Pad, I think I'm more than a honeydew, if this little one doesn't slow down, it will be coming out ready for school!!!! 
I've been reading a lot about how they can be off with the weight, I hope so I already have some newborn things that baby won't be able to fit into.


----------



## padbrat

Tell me about it Lee! I am actually thinking I am going to take some newborn baby grows, but also some 0-3 months as I am concerned he will be too fat to go into newborn! Have to say, the last scan piccy I had with Leo made my eyes water when I saw the size of his head!! What are we going to do!! EEK!

Zebra I don't know if it is baby or not..... I know some ladies say they feel baby quite early on... Personally I started to properly feel Leo moving at 18 wks ish and I also think it depends on where your placenta is lying.

Raps how is the building going?

Holly I am sure I have had some cervix irritation a few weeks ago, am not surprised as I am still on bloomin cyclogest.

Ambiguous I am sure you will be absolutely delighted at your 20 wk scan!


----------



## MissMaternal

Ginny I hope things settle down for you and turn out ok!

Pad yay for being a honeydew!!

I had my private gender scan today - It's pretty obvious what gender the baby is lol...but i'm going to post it up for guesses anyway!! ;)
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_12.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Yea Missmaternal for Team Blue!!!! Congratulations. :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ginny, I'm glad the spotting has stopped and I echo the rest, I've had spotting in a few of my pregnancies, in others not so I don't think it is a sign of anything bad so to speak xo


Miss Maternal.... I'm rubbish at scans, that scan pic looks like two legs with the 'bits' inbetween?:blush::haha: Boy?


Pad and Lee.... yeah for honeydew:happydance:



Zebra... that definitely sounds like movement and wow so early, that's fab! 


Holly.... ouch on the lightning crotch:growlmad:


Rap.... how are you?


Lils???????????? Thinking of you honey, i hope things get a bit quieter for you soon :kiss::hugs:



Mamaandbaby.... :hi:



Ambiguous.... good luck for the 20 weeks scan:flower:, looking forward to seeing pics.


Hi to anybody I've missed.


I've been at a training course all day and I didnt have any symptoms all day but of course as soon as I've sat down at home my nipples are sore, and I feel nauseous and tired :sleep:. I've just devoured a bowl of ice cream and peaches which is my weekly treat and the only sugar treat I allow myself at the moment. The strange thing with this pregnancy so far is that my appetite seems to have increased, i cant believe it this early? Maybe I'm just being a greedy pig at the moment :haha:


Can I ask a stupid question? I've been really good and I have not used another HPT since I got my BFP. The constant POAS caused me nothing but angst before and of course a digi measured behind in 2 pregnancies so I knew they were doomed. Blooming digis I know can be such a nightmare. However, I have a digi and I'm now beginning to itch to use it to get that '3+' reading to help reassure me a bit, but of course I may get the dreaded heads up of impending doom as well. I just don't know whether to or not? I'm 26DPO today so I'm thinking of holding on until Wednesday (just in case) and then being brave. I think I need some reassurance as I havent had any beta testing done but I suppose I'm just after some comments if any of you used digis or not?


xo


----------



## Zebra2023

padbrat said:


> Tell me about it Lee! I am actually thinking I am going to take some newborn baby grows, but also some 0-3 months as I am concerned he will be too fat to go into newborn! Have to say, the last scan piccy I had with Leo made my eyes water when I saw the size of his head!! What are we going to do!! EEK!
> 
> Zebra I don't know if it is baby or not..... I know some ladies say they feel baby quite early on... Personally I started to properly feel Leo moving at 18 wks ish and I also think it depends on where your placenta is lying.
> 
> Raps how is the building going?
> 
> Holly I am sure I have had some cervix irritation a few weeks ago, am not surprised as I am still on bloomin cyclogest.
> 
> Ambiguous I am sure you will be absolutely delighted at your 20 wk scan!

I am unsure on where my placenta is as I haven't had a scan since 12 weeks. I am 15 weeks today, like you say I have heard people feel things this early. I think it must be with the whole doppler thing, losing the HB and finding it as I could feel where it was going. Maybe my next scan will tell me :) thank you :thumbup:



MissMaternal said:


> Ginny I hope things settle down for you and turn out ok!
> 
> Pad yay for being a honeydew!!
> 
> I had my private gender scan today - It's pretty obvious what gender the baby is lol...but i'm going to post it up for guesses anyway!! ;)

Definitely a boy I'd say? :flower:



AngelSerenity said:


> Ginny, I'm glad the spotting has stopped and I echo the rest, I've had spotting in a few of my pregnancies, in others not so I don't think it is a sign of anything bad so to speak xo
> 
> 
> Miss Maternal.... I'm rubbish at scans, that scan pic looks like two legs with the 'bits' inbetween?:blush::haha: Boy?
> 
> 
> Pad and Lee.... yeah for honeydew:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra... that definitely sounds like movement and wow so early, that's fab!
> 
> 
> Holly.... ouch on the lightning crotch:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Rap.... how are you?
> 
> 
> Lils???????????? Thinking of you honey, i hope things get a bit quieter for you soon :kiss::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaandbaby.... :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambiguous.... good luck for the 20 weeks scan:flower:, looking forward to seeing pics.
> 
> 
> Hi to anybody I've missed.
> 
> 
> I've been at a training course all day and I didnt have any symptoms all day but of course as soon as I've sat down at home my nipples are sore, and I feel nauseous and tired :sleep:. I've just devoured a bowl of ice cream and peaches which is my weekly treat and the only sugar treat I allow myself at the moment. The strange thing with this pregnancy so far is that my appetite seems to have increased, i cant believe it this early? Maybe I'm just being a greedy pig at the moment :haha:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a stupid question? I've been really good and I have not used another HPT since I got my BFP. The constant POAS caused me nothing but angst before and of course a digi measured behind in 2 pregnancies so I knew they were doomed. Blooming digis I know can be such a nightmare. However, I have a digi and I'm now beginning to itch to use it to get that '3+' reading to help reassure me a bit, but of course I may get the dreaded heads up of impending doom as well. I just don't know whether to or not? I'm 26DPO today so I'm thinking of holding on until Wednesday (just in case) and then being brave. I think I need some reassurance as I havent had any beta testing done but I suppose I'm just after some comments if any of you used digis or not?
> 
> 
> xo

Thanks Angel :flower:

When I used digital tests, I have never got a 2-3 weeks or more. It was always 1-2 weeks, so like you I knew something wasn't right. But in this pregnancy, I was so scared to do them as well. I took the courage to take them, I finally got my 2-3 weeks, then a week later I got my 3+. It was such an amazing feeling. I can only say be brave and try, but if it shows 1-2 weeks, re-test in a few days or wait until Wednesday. Hope it goes up for you :flower:


----------



## Raptasaur

Momma congrats on team blue! Lovely scan pics. 

Lallie welcome and good luck for your scan on Monday.

Angel I had lots of the toilet troubles in early first tri. I think all the hormones upset your digestion. It does get better. 

Hi Lee. Can't believe you've got 7 weeks or less to go now. You and Pad are only 4 weeks ahead of me but I swear your pregnancies are flying by for me! Let your hubbie do all the painting and put your feet up xx

Lils thanks for checking in. Sorry to hear about your family - I hope they are both on the mend now. Good luck with your showers, we don't really do those in the UK. Not sure I would want to jump on a plane for one.....Don't let anyone stress you out about small things. Surely the shower's supposed to be fun??? Take care xx

Pad lovely bump shots. Hope you had fun at your do. Yeeha! Will text you about meeting up but pencil in Tuesday morningnif you can. 

Hey Madrid. Really lovely to hear how happy you are! Any photos???

New congrats on team blue, we seem to have a spate of boys coming. 

Ambiguous good luck for your scan! Hope you get the potty shot. 

Lee my DD was 8lb 3 oz and only fitted into newborn clothes for about a week! Luckily we hadn't bought very many. 

MissMaternal that photo is brilliant! My DH was shocked! Congrats on team blue. It's raining boys this week. 

Angel I gave up on the POAS as soon as I got a definite BFP. I've still even got an unopened pack of the digi ones. I resisted the temptation for all the reasons you mention. If it will reassure you then go for it. If it's likely just to stress you out, then just hold on for your first scan. First tri is really hard xx

Hi to all the rest of the ladies too :wave:.

AFM, living room a no go. They start plastering tomorrow and will be here all week. Nothing major really just took out a fireplace, new lights in ceiling and putting in new radiators as well as painting. It's just the inconvenience of no living room and having men in the house all week. Hormones driving me a bit mad and have made me the grumpiest woman around. ANYTHING my husband says or does irritates me to death and I can't help but let him know. My eyes are constantly rolling back in my head. Anyone else?? It's getting to the point where I can see myself kicking him out of the delivery room!!???!! Despite my best efforts at self control, the extreme PMS is winning.......

Had my 28 week MW appt yesterday. DH and DD came along as it was a Sat. Lyra was so cute, very interested in everything, helped pump up the blood pressure cuff, very solicitous when i had blood taken and then really fascinated to hear the baby's HB. She said it sounded like "galloping horses". She then got a turn and we listened to her HB. Precious moments. All well. My MW even complimented me on my outstandingly good blood pressure. Next stop is whether or not to pay for a private growth scan as my consultant isn't due to see me again until I'm almost 35 weeks (haven't seen anyone since 18 weeks). Not sure whether to trust to everything going well, or get the reassurance of a scan to check the growth. I am measuring a week ahead on size which seems to be a good sign but you just never know!


----------



## dancareoi

AngelSerenity said:


> Ginny, I'm glad the spotting has stopped and I echo the rest, I've had spotting in a few of my pregnancies, in others not so I don't think it is a sign of anything bad so to speak xo
> 
> 
> Miss Maternal.... I'm rubbish at scans, that scan pic looks like two legs with the 'bits' inbetween?:blush::haha: Boy?
> 
> 
> Pad and Lee.... yeah for honeydew:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Zebra... that definitely sounds like movement and wow so early, that's fab!
> 
> 
> Holly.... ouch on the lightning crotch:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Rap.... how are you?
> 
> 
> Lils???????????? Thinking of you honey, i hope things get a bit quieter for you soon :kiss::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaandbaby.... :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambiguous.... good luck for the 20 weeks scan:flower:, looking forward to seeing pics.
> 
> 
> Hi to anybody I've missed.
> 
> 
> I've been at a training course all day and I didnt have any symptoms all day but of course as soon as I've sat down at home my nipples are sore, and I feel nauseous and tired :sleep:. I've just devoured a bowl of ice cream and peaches which is my weekly treat and the only sugar treat I allow myself at the moment. The strange thing with this pregnancy so far is that my appetite seems to have increased, i cant believe it this early? Maybe I'm just being a greedy pig at the moment :haha:
> 
> 
> Can I ask a stupid question? I've been really good and I have not used another HPT since I got my BFP. The constant POAS caused me nothing but angst before and of course a digi measured behind in 2 pregnancies so I knew they were doomed. Blooming digis I know can be such a nightmare. However, I have a digi and I'm now beginning to itch to use it to get that '3+' reading to help reassure me a bit, but of course I may get the dreaded heads up of impending doom as well. I just don't know whether to or not? I'm 26DPO today so I'm thinking of holding on until Wednesday (just in case) and then being brave. I think I need some reassurance as I havent had any beta testing done but I suppose I'm just after some comments if any of you used digis or not?
> 
> 
> xo

Angel, tricky one with the digi. First one I did I got 1-2 the next week I got 2-3. I did another the week after and it was 2-3 again and I freaked out. Went out and bought another 2 straight away, took it again and thankfully 3+. I was too scared then to try another!

I know how tempting it is, but it can also lead to more worry:hugs:


----------



## MissMaternal

Yep, I am indeed team :blue: 

Angel it's a shot from underneath, so like you said, that's the underneath of his bottom with the two legs either side of his dangly bits!!

Rap I was shocked as well!! He had his legs crossed for a while, then all of a sudden, THAT appeared!!! X


----------



## ginny83

MissM - congrats on being team blue :)

Angel - I'm terrible with POAS and have only stopped recently! I actually still have an unopened digi though, but I'm pretty sure I've read you get 3+ once your hcg is over 2000, so since I had the hcg test done I already know that. That's the only thing that's stopped me, but I'll probably use it at a freak out moment! haha

Thanks for all the lovely words ladies - hopefully I'll be here in my 3rd tri giving the same advice to other newbies :)


----------



## padbrat

Hahaha MissM as soon as I saw your scan piccie I thought oooo yes that is a boy! Congratulations you will have one of each! Brilliant!

Raps Tues morning it is - but if you need to change that is fine, just let me know! Do you fancy Cheltenham or Gloucs.... I will PM you both and you can choose! Yay am looking forward to seeing you! re: Irritating Husbands I feel every word you say.... the other night mine annoyed me so much I imagined as I was chopping a lettuce up that it was his head!! Wow these hormones drive you nuts don't they! We can have a good ol whinge about them when we see eachother lol.

Angel.... I decided to completely change my way of thinking with this one. I decided to hope and not worry, I spoke to Leo every day and told him to grow and have his heart beat strong and fast and I visualised a flame in my tummy that grew and grew. I got my BFP and threw my tests away... the worry of retesting would not be productive to my mind. However, that is just me and like the others said if it will reassure you do it, but if it won't don't. Heavens I sound like such a hippy! Raps will wonder who she is meeting hahaaha!

Ginny sweety you give as much advice as you want! You are a Mum already to a lovely boy! xx

Zebra yes, you can definitely ask them to tell you where your placenta is lying. Mine is posterier, but those that have anterior ones often say that they feel movement later.

Happy 20 wks Ambiguous!

Happy 18 wks MissM!

Happy 14 wks Dan!


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

Lallie! Nice to see you on here :D I will reply to your pm soon xx

Missmaternal I LOVE that scan photo! Congratulations :)

Raptosaur - I said the same thing re our heartbeat, sounded just like galloping horses! Either she has the vocab of a 30 year old or my brain is only working at child-level at the moment :D Do you know the gender of this baby? I don't know, and have heard the old wives' tale about heart rates indicating boy/girl but don't know which one galloping horses apply to :)

Lil - thanks so much for the words of support, nice to know someone else at a similar stage and having same thoughts at same time. I feel a lot better now, and agree the visualization really helps. Really sorry to hear about your family troubles, really hope all get better soon x

AFM I'm fine, just worried about my sister. She's been bleeding, and although the location of the bleed was found on a scan, the technician could not tell her what it was or why it was happening. So worried for her, she's never gone through a loss and really hope she doesn't have to. FX.

Anyway, happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## Smiler82

Hi everyone

Lallie! Nice to see you on here :D I will reply to your pm soon xx

Missmaternal I LOVE that scan photo! Congratulations :)

Raptosaur - I said the same thing re our heartbeat, sounded just like galloping horses! Either she has the vocab of a 30 year old or my brain is only working at child-level at the moment :D Do you know the gender of this baby? I don't know, and have heard the old wives' tale about heart rates indicating boy/girl but don't know which one galloping horses apply to :)

Lil - thanks so much for the words of support, nice to know someone else at a similar stage and having same thoughts at same time. I feel a lot better now, and agree the visualization really helps. Really sorry to hear about your family troubles, really hope all get better soon x

AFM I'm fine, just worried about my sister. She's been bleeding, and although the location of the bleed was found on a scan, the technician could not tell her what it was or why it was happening. So worried for her, she's never gone through a loss and really hope she doesn't have to. FX.

Anyway, happy Monday everyone xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Smiler, I heard that galloping horses are a girl and chugging train is a boy! My boy chuggs like a good one! LOL


----------



## Smiler82

Thanks padbrat! Shame we can only agree on a boys name haha :)


----------



## padbrat

I had the opposite problem Smiler... we were convinced that this baby was a girl and we had the name all agreed ... then we discovered baby was a boy and it sent us into a total tailspin! Am happy with the name we have chosen for him now.


----------



## emz1987

Hi everyone.

MissM, New and Momma Congrats on :blue: Think the boys are taking over.

Pad and Lee, How are you both doing? Not long left for you both now. Seems to be going so quick.

Ginny, Sorry you have had some spotting. How are you doing now? I had spotting 3 times in this pregnancy but everything worked out and im now 25 weeks :) As hard as it as try and stay positive. 

Hi smiler, Zebra, Madrid, Rap and anyone else Ive missed. 

Really need to catch up on here more often.

Has anyone else had any foot pain? Ive had really bad pains on the inside of my foot the last week, Struggling to walk and in a lot of pain in the night. Not sure if its linked to Pregnancy or not.


----------



## padbrat

hey Emz! Happy 25 wks chick! I know Lee had some bad pains in her feet - I am sure she can advise you!

I agree the boys are on the rampage at the mo! We need some pink gorgeousness for our boys to fall to in love with! xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pad 33 weeks OMG and Lee too I talk to her on FB aww so near now!!!!

Can't read back properly but I had stinging pains in my feet...


----------



## Hollybush75

Well ladies I'm going to be meeting my baby sooner than I thought. Amniotic fluid level is now on the low side so my consultant has booked me in to be induced.......TONIGHT!

We are going to have some food then we're on our way.

Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck holly you will do great and just think you will get to meet your baby girl SOOO soon xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck Holly!! Looking forward to read your birth story & see the pics already!!!!!


----------



## emz1987

Good luck Holly x


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Wow Holly! We will all be thinking of you and your baby girl tonight! 

I know Fili! It is crazy isn't it!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Whoop whoop Holly, really excited for you. Your little rainbow is going to be in your arms so shortly!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm impatient for you xoxo


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Pad :thumbup:

Hi Emz :wave:



Hollybush75 said:


> Well ladies I'm going to be meeting my baby sooner than I thought. Amniotic fluid level is now on the low side so my consultant has booked me in to be induced.......TONIGHT!
> 
> We are going to have some food then we're on our way.
> 
> Wish me luck!!!!!

Aww that is wonderful. Good luck Holly :happydance:


----------



## Raptasaur

Oh Holly how exciting! I hope it all goes smoothly for you. Meeting my baby girl was the best day of my life. Looking forward to hearing your news over the next few days. Good luck!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Sparkly

How exciting, Good Luck Holly :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck Holly, what a lovely surprise.


----------



## ginny83

Good luck Holly!! The day I was induced with my son was the best day of my life :)

Whoever was asking about the foot pains - I get foot and calf cramps during pregnancy. With my son they would make me wake up and jump out of bed in the middle of the night! 

I'm about 5+2 today and morning sickness has well and truly kicked in :( no more spotting though :)


----------



## MissMaternal

Thank you everyone! I am excited to be team blue! How very rude of me though to only post a pic of his bottom and not his actual face lol - here he is!


Ooh holly good luck, will be thinking of you, I hope everything goes smoothly
Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommaandbaby

good luck holly!!! so exciting:)

missm congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## dextersmum

Holly I hope you are in the throws of labour right now or your baby girl is already her and in your arms getting cuddles. Can't wait to see the photos.

AFM I an feeling lots of movement from baby and am hoping that means she is growing as I can feel her more than I could 2 weeks ago and we have a scan on thursday to check her growth and see if there are any more bleeds showing. Which I am hoping there aren't. I really want to get through the next weekend without going to hospital with a bleed so that I can break the 2 week pattern that has formed with my 2 bleeds. I have 77 days to go until my planned c-section which is now my count down monitor rather than my ticker as I will be given a section at 38 weeks :thumbup:
I believe I am now in 3rd trimester which is another milestone just can't wait to get past 28 wks 1 day which is how far I got with my last pregnancy before Dexter had to be born.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yay! Congrats! & Good Luck Holly!!

Dexter: So glad you are feeling stronger movements! I can only attempt to imagine how nerve wracking this month has been for you. :hugs:

I do pop in frequently and stalk, but my memory stinks so I can't remember everything that has happened over the past few days. I hope everyone is doing well!!

I'm an onion now which actually makes me nauseous.. (thought this was supposed to be going away :winkwink:). Oh well, just gonna have to suck it up and deal with it. I least I'm not vomiting everyday- just a lot of food aversions, no appetite, and indigestion. Up side- I haven't gained any weight (good for me since I was overweight to begin with)


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> Yay! Congrats! & Good Luck Holly!!
> 
> Dexter: So glad you are feeling stronger movements! I can only attempt to imagine how nerve wracking this month has been for you. :hugs:
> 
> I do pop in frequently and stalk, but my memory stinks so I can't remember everything that has happened over the past few days. I hope everyone is doing well!!
> 
> I'm an onion now which actually makes me nauseous.. (thought this was supposed to be going away :winkwink:). Oh well, just gonna have to suck it up and deal with it. I least I'm not vomiting everyday- just a lot of food aversions, no appetite, and indigestion. Up side- I haven't gained any weight (good for me since I was overweight to begin with)

i had sickness with my DD up until around 17 weeks!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Yea Holly! Congrats and good luck! I will certainly be stalking!

EMZ, I had severe foot pain a few weeks ago. It was only my right foot but I am pretty certain it was due to the pregnancy and the relaxin (or whatever they call it). It was so bad sometimes I struggled to get out of bed and one time I couldn't push myself out of my car. I just sat there doing that moaning/cry. Lol. Anyway I think my problem was that I am barefoot most of the day. It's never been a problem for me before but I took it as a sign and bought a pair of good supportive slippers for in the house and I've been keeping my shoes on at work (I'm a nanny for those who don't know). After a few days it stopped bothering me.

AFM,
I have a strange embarassing question. For the past 4 or 5 weeks I've had this sort of gushing in my pants when I strain my stomach muscles. It started happening occasionally but now it's once every one to two days. I thought I was peeing myself but I think it's clear watery discharge. Has anyone else had this problem? I know one time last week I sneezed and wet my pants lol but this is different.


----------



## nats77

Hi everyone, sorry to jump in on here, I just wanted to ask a quick question, have any of you ladies (after recurrent losses) had successful pregnancies on progesterone? I am under Dr Shehata and he put me on
Aspirin 
Pregnacare
Omega 3
Vitamin d 
Predisone 
And progesterone from bfp,

But I started taking the predisone last week and it made me feel really bad so they are now saying to stop taking it, but to continue with everything else, I have never tried vitamin d or progesterone before and I just wondered what my chances were without the steroids.

Sorry I hope I haven't upset anyone by posting on here I just felt this was the best place to ask. Tia xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Nats - do you have a known progesterone deficiency or a known immunes issue or what's your full diagnosis? I can tell you from what I've learned from RMC/PARL is that the "standard" successful protocol when not sure "seems to be" this 4-fold approach: 

- progesterone
- steroids/intralipids (or both)
- blood thinners
- 5mg folate/folic acid (espec for 35+)

Then of course prenatals + any meds/drugs to handle specific/known problems.


----------



## LilSluz

*Holly* - good luck hun! :yipee: Hopefully by now you will have had your precious :pink: & all will be well in the world. :cloud9:

*Pad* - :dohh: I just realized I replied to part of this on my journal. Blame on the baby while I can get away with it! :happydance: Yes 18 wks tomorrow, crazy eh?! And I can&#8217;t believe YOU & how big you are, how far along & how close you are &#8211; especially now that they will induce early! :shock::happydance: Yeah its much cheaper for me to fly up north then have 15-20 people fly down here :wacko:. Yes, putting down hubby responsibilities is a FAB birth plan I say! :thumbup: My Bf told me to do those classes but I was worried bc I REALLY don&#8217;t want to catch the labor class. :nope: I think it will make me a bit sad as I&#8217;ll never give birth naturally (besides being a boring waste of our time which is soooo precious these days :wacko:). Is that how you felt? But in the grand scheme of things I know c-sec vs natural birth = who cares, as long as we have our healthy babies in our arms at the end of it, right? :thumbup: I would like to try to limit the things I really don&#8217;t need&#8230; How are you feeling these days chic? Talking about &#8220;worry project&#8221; there Miss Complications herself! :wacko::winkwink::haha: Aw :hugs: to you for thinking of me :kiss:. Enjoy the western, cowgirl!

P.S. &#8211; you have used breast pumps before? :saywhat: What kind did you get & is it electric or manual? (moooo!)

*Dan* &#8211; so you don&#8217;t think I need classes right? I really don&#8217;t want to go if I don&#8217;t have to & I&#8217;m a c-sec anyway&#8230; Newborn care classes are another story. I like your birth plan!

*Madrid* &#8211; awwww, that&#8217;s great to hear hun!

*NTAT* &#8211; Congrats on your :blue:!

*Ginny* &#8211; you have to keep busy &#8211; I know everyone else&#8217;s pregs go WAY faster & are much less painful eh? :winkwink: You&#8217;ll find LOTS of ladies on here had bleeds & even major red blood ones & are fine, so hoping yours in just snuggling in. :flow:

*Zebra* &#8211; can&#8217;t help you w/the movements as I have none & won&#8217;t for a long time&#8230; have heard it can happen prior to 18wks if really skinny, placenta is posterior or if 2nd child??? That would be nice if it is&#8230;

*Ambig* &#8211; thanks hun, my FIL is doing better, my dad is doing better but now MIL&#8217;s in the hospital! :wacko: That&#8217;s all our living parents now.:nope: Everything you say is my DH to a T w/the boy-girl thing. I may actually get jealous he&#8217;ll be so wrapped! :haha: Idk about the gushing but if it&#8217;s a lot & its not pee, I would ask the Dr. tomorrow for sure (as I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;re already planning to). GL tomorrow!!! :flower: 

*MissM* &#8211; WHOA there cowboy! :rofl: No question about it indeed! Congrats on your lil :blue::blue::blue:!!! :yipee: And thank you for posting that &#8211; we now know exactly what a boy should look like from the bottom! :haha: Its so cool :cloud9: (& soooo cute!). Great scan pic too!!!

*Angel* &#8211; every pregs I&#8217;ve had was different, so perhaps this is an eating-everything-in-sight pregs? :munch::haha: Tough question on the digi if no hcg done. I will say that this pregs I&#8217;ve been more &#8220;relaxed&#8221; & zen & it seems to be the one I&#8217;m doing the best on. But I did have hcg done so if you can&#8217;t & want to know, I guess you&#8217;d have to do it that way but realize there could be error due to watered down urine & such? Idk that&#8217;s a tough one&#8230;

*Rap* &#8211; thanks hun :hugs: I&#8217;m more zen about it now. Oh boy, DH is my mortal enemy some days & the love of my life others! :muaha: Can&#8217;t give much advice there, but I&#8217;d be cranky with all that going on too. Wonderful news of the MW appt & glad Lyra got to participate! To scan or not to scan, that is the question? If it gives you peace of mind, I&#8217;d say you are defo worth it. :flower:

*Smiler* &#8211; so sorry for your sis, I hope everything is OK? Many bleeds on here continued on as very healthy pregs so I hope that&#8217;s the case for her. :flow:

*Dexters* &#8211; great news from you chic, I&#8217;m very happy to hear this :flower:. Only 1 more week to go - I know you can do it. :hugs:

*Scary* &#8211; happy onion! My :sick: didn&#8217;t subside until just last week at 17wks (I think its gone?). Hopefully yours will go soon too! Now I just have bad pregs rhinitis (sinuses &#8211; ugh) & I&#8217;m SUPER tired! Way more than 1st tri & I thought that was tired. None of the honeymoon 2nd tri energy for me?! :saywhat: I think I must have bought the wrong package? :haha: No weight gain?! I'm calling :pink:! :winkwink: I've gained 7lbs so far...

AFM &#8211; thanks for asking about the 2 dads, they are both recovering & FIL is doing really well. My dad may take a bit. But MIL got rushed to ER on Sunday & still in hospital &#8211; fell on stage during a show & fractured her back. :nope: She&#8217;s in a lot of pain & can&#8217;t walk. So all living parents have been to ER during this darned &#8220;mercury retrograde&#8221;. It ended 3/17 but I&#8217;m still dealing w/the fallout. :growlmad: I just got the phone call from hell - my car went up on Fri & I just found out its going to be $4500 to fix! :shock::cry: My hopes & dreams of working PT so I can enjoy Lil Flo for a while are now completely dashed. :sad2: I haven&#8217;t had a raise in 3 yrs & now I&#8217;m being furloughed 1 day/wk (unpaid forced time off = 10% pay cut) on top of having unpaid maternity leave I have to save for&#8230;and I&#8217;m the so-called &#8220;bread winner&#8221;. :dohh::grr::trouble:

I just hope that I can see Lil Flo tomorrow (OBGYN) & I pray that even though my whole world is crumbling around me, at least she is OK&#8230;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; I kicked my progesterone-addiction haha:) finally 2 weeks ago, so I'm just "a bit worried"...:blush: This whole shitstorm will be better if I can just see her & know she's OK...


----------



## nats77

LilSluz said:


> Nats - do you have a known progesterone deficiency or a known immunes issue or what's your full diagnosis? I can tell you from what I've learned from RMC/PARL is that the "standard" successful protocol when not sure "seems to be" this 4-fold approach:
> 
> - progesterone
> - steroids/intralipids (or both)
> - blood thinners
> - 5mg folate/folic acid (espec for 35+)
> 
> Then of course prenatals + any meds/drugs to handle specific/known problems.

Yes that's what I'm worried about, so probably not successful without the steroids! :( no I haven't got a known progesterone deficiency. Just super high thyroid peroxidase, that's about all that was definate in my results a few other things but they were all borderline. So not much hope for me then? :(
Thanks for your response lilsluz xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Nats - I did prog, pred, lovenox (heparin) and high dose metabolized folic acid (metanx and neevo) even though tests said I didn't need it except had low prog in the past. 

Hi girls - glad u r all well and cheering u on!


----------



## heart tree

Holly good luck! Come join us in the MARL thread when you are able.

Like Hopeful, I'm cheering you all on! I can't believe how many rainbow babies we have since I started this thread last December. It seems like a miracle. Can't wait for you all to join us on the MARL thread! 

May all my RMC sisters have their forever babies soon. xo


----------



## LilSluz

nats77 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Nats - do you have a known progesterone deficiency or a known immunes issue or what's your full diagnosis? I can tell you from what I've learned from RMC/PARL is that the "standard" successful protocol when not sure "seems to be" this 4-fold approach:
> 
> - progesterone
> - steroids/intralipids (or both)
> - blood thinners
> - 5mg folate/folic acid (espec for 35+)
> 
> Then of course prenatals + any meds/drugs to handle specific/known problems.
> 
> Yes that's what I'm worried about, so probably not successful without the steroids! :( no I haven't got a known progesterone deficiency. Just super high thyroid peroxidase, that's about all that was definate in my results a few other things but they were all borderline. So not much hope for me then? :(
> Thanks for your response lilsluz xxClick to expand...

Not "necessarily" but given the 5 losses, from what I've seen, the one common denominator that really helped people (that didn;t have other known causes) was the prednisone. And I looked up your thyroid & it said this:

_The presence of TPO antibodies in your blood suggests that the cause of thyroid disease is an autoimmune disorder, such as Hashimoto's disease or Graves' disease. In autoimmune disorders, your immune system makes antibodies that mistakenly attack normal tissue. Antibodies that attack the thyroid gland cause inflammation and impaired function of the thyroid._

Given that its autoimmune, I would think they'd be not only monitoring your thyroid & hormones but also having you take the prednisone as you have an apparent known immune response that attacks something in your body "as foreign" already. :shrug: But Idk much about your particular autoimmune disease (hopefully someone else here will?). May I ask, how did pred. make you sick? Just wondering if you couldn't take the side effects & perhaps its something you can try again or if it somehow made you flu-like & super-ill, etc. 

Worse comes to worst there's always intralipids. I did mine every month at "about" 1 week pre-Ov & they were home-delivered by a nurse. It was $165 but I live in a state w/LOTS of retirees so home health is cheap. If you are in the US (can't tell whats meant by SE) you can call Walgreens as they have a home infusion service. GL :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Wow Heart this was just started a year ago? :saywhat: That's awesome!!! :happydance: 

Thanks Heart & Hopeful - hoping to join you one day! :flower:


----------



## Hope39

Nats - I was prescribed pred for thyroid antibodies, I truly believe its my thyroid antibodies that are attacking each pregnancy, well I flipping well hope it's that and not something else but from all the research I have done I think that's where my problem lies

I think the steroids get easier as you take them, is trying again with them a no no for you?

Intralipids could help but anyone I have known that has had them also took prednisolone xx


----------



## LeeC

Oh my Holly. I miss a day and there you go off being induced. I hope all is going well. Can't wait for your update x.


----------



## AngelSerenity

nats77 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Nats - do you have a known progesterone deficiency or a known immunes issue or what's your full diagnosis? I can tell you from what I've learned from RMC/PARL is that the "standard" successful protocol when not sure "seems to be" this 4-fold approach:
> 
> - progesterone
> - steroids/intralipids (or both)
> - blood thinners
> - 5mg folate/folic acid (espec for 35+)
> 
> Then of course prenatals + any meds/drugs to handle specific/known problems.
> 
> Yes that's what I'm worried about, so probably not successful without the steroids! :( no I haven't got a known progesterone deficiency. Just super high thyroid peroxidase, that's about all that was definate in my results a few other things but they were all borderline. So not much hope for me then? :(
> Thanks for your response lilsluz xxClick to expand...

Nats, please try not to panic too much. If you can't take the Pred are there any other versions or brands that you could try? Perhaps you are just mega sensitive to that one? I know Mohini on the the RMC thread mentioned she was taking a different one.

I have NOT been prescribed steroids so please do try to keep positive. My RMC refuses to give them to me as a precaution. He doesnt do the NK cell testing and he is of the opinion that you should be on a minimal amount of medication to reduce risks to the baby. That said if I had a diagnosed NK cell or similar problem diagnosed I believe he would prescribe them but probably take me off anything else he viewed unnecessary. I had to persuade him to give me progesterone on top of the LDA, high dose FA and Celxane.:hugs::hugs:


Lils... wow that was one mammoth catch up! :coffee: I'm sorry to read about you MIL but I'm glad other things seem to be settling bit. Please do try to look after yourself, I know this can be difficult when there is chaos all around but remember you and baby are number one at the moment :flower::kiss:.


Holly..... stalking stalking stalking for an update, excite for you. I hope you now have babes safely in your arms.


Lee and Pad... how are you twinnies?


Hope, Smiler, Dexters, MissM and everybody else (sorry I'm feeling rough today so my memory is pants) :kiss::kiss::flower:


It's great to feel rough :haha:, I'm praying this is a good sign this time. Although I have another 4 hours job selection assessment to face this afternoon. I got through yesterday's ok, I think the adrenalin kept me going but goodness it hit me hard last night :sleep:. I havent a clue how I'm going to perform at this second one today, I have images of me being :sick: over the assessment panel during my presentation!:haha:


And I've also made a decision regarding the digi. My appointment with my RMC including an U/S is on the 29th March so I'm going to wait until that morning or the morning before. That way if it doesnt read 3+ I can prepare myself without having to worry stupid for days and hope it was just weak urine etc.:wacko:. My appointment is at 08.40am so I'll probably be still half sleeping then so that may help numb the process lol. I know all RMCers hate scans, I can feel my BP rising just thinking about it.


Have a good day all x


----------



## nats77

LilSluz said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Nats - do you have a known progesterone deficiency or a known immunes issue or what's your full diagnosis? I can tell you from what I've learned from RMC/PARL is that the "standard" successful protocol when not sure "seems to be" this 4-fold approach:
> 
> - progesterone
> - steroids/intralipids (or both)
> - blood thinners
> - 5mg folate/folic acid (espec for 35+)
> 
> Then of course prenatals + any meds/drugs to handle specific/known problems.
> 
> Yes that's what I'm worried about, so probably not successful without the steroids! :( no I haven't got a known progesterone deficiency. Just super high thyroid peroxidase, that's about all that was definate in my results a few other things but they were all borderline. So not much hope for me then? :(
> Thanks for your response lilsluz xxClick to expand...
> 
> Not "necessarily" but given the 5 losses, from what I've seen, the one common denominator that really helped people (that didn;t have other known causes) was the prednisone. And I looked up your thyroid & it said this:
> 
> _The presence of TPO antibodies in your blood suggests that the cause of thyroid disease is an autoimmune disorder, such as Hashimoto's disease or Graves' disease. In autoimmune disorders, your immune system makes antibodies that mistakenly attack normal tissue. Antibodies that attack the thyroid gland cause inflammation and impaired function of the thyroid._
> 
> Given that its autoimmune, I would think they'd be not only monitoring your thyroid & hormones but also having you take the prednisone as you have an apparent known immune response that attacks something in your body "as foreign" already. :shrug: But Idk much about your particular autoimmune disease (hopefully someone else here will?). May I ask, how did pred. make you sick? Just wondering if you couldn't take the side effects & perhaps its something you can try again or if it somehow made you flu-like & super-ill, etc.
> 
> Worse comes to worst there's always intralipids. I did mine every month at "about" 1 week pre-Ov & they were home-delivered by a nurse. It was $165 but I live in a state w/LOTS of retirees so home health is cheap. If you are in the US (can't tell whats meant by SE) you can call Walgreens as they have a home infusion service. GL :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you, the steroids made me feel crazy! I couldn't focus on anything, I felt completely out of my body, out of control like I had been spiked with some awful illegal drug! And I felt like this for about 4-5 hours each day, if it was just me then maybe I would put up with it but I have a two year old to look after and I really wasn't coping whilst feeling like that. Also I felt hugely paranoid and panicky, didn't want to go anywhere or see anyone. When I spoke to my doctor they told me to stop taking them. They haven't suggested I take anything else instead xx



Hope39 said:


> Nats - I was prescribed pred for thyroid antibodies, I truly believe its my thyroid antibodies that are attacking each pregnancy, well I flipping well hope it's that and not something else but from all the research I have done I think that's where my problem lies
> 
> I think the steroids get easier as you take them, is trying again with them a no no for you?
> 
> Intralipids could help but anyone I have known that has had them also took prednisolone xx

For now it is a no no, when I spoke to dr shehatas clinic they looked up my results and told me that the amount of NK cells they like you to have is below 200. I have 222 so they were not to worried about that, they also said they look at how aggressive the NK cells are and they like the figure to be under 8 and apparently mine are only 1! So for this reason they think that steroids are not really necessary for me and we're only prescribed as a precaution. They want me to try this time round with everything else just not the steroids and if I have another loss then they will consider trying the steroids again, but for now they want me to try without. So all I have now is hope! :winkwink: xx



AngelSerenity said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Nats - do you have a known progesterone deficiency or a known immunes issue or what's your full diagnosis? I can tell you from what I've learned from RMC/PARL is that the "standard" successful protocol when not sure "seems to be" this 4-fold approach:
> 
> - progesterone
> - steroids/intralipids (or both)
> - blood thinners
> - 5mg folate/folic acid (espec for 35+)
> 
> Then of course prenatals + any meds/drugs to handle specific/known problems.
> 
> Yes that's what I'm worried about, so probably not successful without the steroids! :( no I haven't got a known progesterone deficiency. Just super high thyroid peroxidase, that's about all that was definate in my results a few other things but they were all borderline. So not much hope for me then? :(
> Thanks for your response lilsluz xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nats, please try not to panic too much. If you can't take the Pred are there any other versions or brands that you could try? Perhaps you are just mega sensitive to that one? I know Mohini on the the RMC thread mentioned she was taking a different one.
> 
> I have NOT been prescribed steroids so please do try to keep positive. My RMC refuses to give them to me as a precaution. He doesnt do the NK cell testing and he is of the opinion that you should be on a minimal amount of medication to reduce risks to the baby. That said if I had a diagnosed NK cell or similar problem diagnosed I believe he would prescribe them but probably take me off anything else he viewed unnecessary. I had to persuade him to give me progesterone on top of the LDA, high dose FA and Celxane.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Lils... wow that was one mammoth catch up! :coffee: I'm sorry to read about you MIL but I'm glad other things seem to be settling bit. Please do try to look after yourself, I know this can be difficult when there is chaos all around but remember you and baby are number one at the moment :flower::kiss:.
> 
> 
> Holly..... stalking stalking stalking for an update, excite for you. I hope you now have babes safely in your arms.
> 
> 
> Lee and Pad... how are you twinnies?
> 
> 
> Hope, Smiler, Dexters, MissM and everybody else (sorry I'm feeling rough today so my memory is pants) :kiss::kiss::flower:
> 
> 
> It's great to feel rough :haha:, I'm praying this is a good sign this time. Although I have another 4 hours job selection assessment to face this afternoon. I got through yesterday's ok, I think the adrenalin kept me going but goodness it hit me hard last night :sleep:. I havent a clue how I'm going to perform at this second one today, I have images of me being :sick: over the assessment panel during my presentation!:haha:
> 
> 
> And I've also made a decision regarding the digi. My appointment with my RMC including an U/S is on the 29th March so I'm going to wait until that morning or the morning before. That way if it doesnt read 3+ I can prepare myself without having to worry stupid for days and hope it was just weak urine etc.:wacko:. My appointment is at 08.40am so I'll probably be still half sleeping then so that may help numb the process lol. I know all RMCers hate scans, I can feel my BP rising just thinking about it.
> 
> 
> Have a good day all xClick to expand...

Thanks angel :hugs: xxxx


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Raps was great to catch up with you yesterday for a coffee and a cake! Cheltenham is a dangerous place as I ended up having a wander around and spent a bloomin fortune! Haha.. we should def schedule our next meet!:thumbup:

Dexters that has to be good news and very reassuring for you to feel baby more strongly! YAY!:happydance:

Scar I wonder if the longer MS means a girl... it sounds like Lils suffered the same way... interesting!:winkwink:

Ambigious second tri brings some lovely new symptoms including increased bodily fluid.... the amount of times I ran to the loo convinced I was bleeding, but no thank heavens. Lil's (and mine) sinusitis is down to the same thing. However, if you are really concerned speak to your Dr.

Nats that is DrS's usual protocol. I know it is the one I followed as well as Lee, Lambs and Petit. I also had the same thoughts as Angel re: thyroid issues as I am convinced that played a part in my losses. I would suggest discussing alternatives to pred with DrS. I didn't take my pred until I had a confirmed BFP, although I know Lee took hers from OV.

Nats don't underestimate the value of hope... you know my mantra.... Hope Is Important x:hugs:

Holly... hope she is here now! :flower:

Hey Lils, will check out the rest of your answer on the Poop Deck lol! 18 wks eh... chick you are flying! YAY! :happydance: I know... I am HUGE! The classes we have been to have been really useful because at the end of the day I won't be the one in control, so I need my Husband to know what to expect and be the one to know enough to ensure mine and Leo's best interests. Even the labor class was fine, not graphic but informative and even though it was tailored to those having a normal birth and labor, which is not what I will have I felt it was still important to find out as if Leo comes before the induction at least we will have an idea of what to expect. At the end of the day it is personal choice chick.... and like you say at the end of the day all we care about is a healthy baby in our arms x

No have never used one before... to be honest it completely freaked me out when I saw my Sis expressing years ago... but hey I have got to give it a go! I went electric, medela electric swing pump.

OMG it never rains but it pours right... but that has to be all the bad stuff done with now so all will be perfect for Lil Flo's arrival. Will be stalking for your appt update!

Hahaha check me out as a manatee/cowgirl!!!:haha:

Hey Angel I am doing fine chick.... I think Lee is blooming as well! Even our babies are in sync with eachother from the sounds of our FB convs! hehhee

I know the feeling you have around scans.... I think we all feel it chick. I even feel it now lol.

AFM went to BF class last night... very informative and although it still freaks me out a little I feel much more comfortable about it and also I liked the way it encouraged Dads to be involved as well.... apparently they can feel neglected when baby arrives! LOL
 



Attached Files:







P1080168 sml (472x640).jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dextersmum

scar I remember still feeling nauseous past 20 wks even though I thought it had gone but then came back for the odd day. So I will be interested to see if you are having a girl (sorry can't remember if you already know what you are having??)

Lils you have so much going on at the moment with work and parents I hope you still manage to find some time to chill out and enjoy your pregnancy as much as you can. I can't believe you are 17 weeks already that seems to have gone fast to me but hey everybody elses pregnancy seems to go fast apart from your own right. You asked me on an early message if I use positive mantras and I do. I am into NLP, EFT and am a life coach so am really good at helping other people think more positively and be confident so I try to live this way myself and call upon other coaching friends when I am struggling. I have a weekly visit from a midwife now who does alternative therapies and she comes round for a chat about how I am feeling and to discuss my coping mechanisms if I am stressed or low etc and she does reflexology on me before she goes which is very relaxing. I also listen to a pregnancy relaxation cd that I have on a regular basis and the baby loves it and I usually fall asleep for at least 15 minutes whilst listening lol

Pad I loved your cowgirl outfit and I love that nothing seems to be holding you back in this pregnancy and you are still partying away and having a good time. So what did you buy in Cheltenham something for Leo or yourself??

Holly still stalking for an update and hoping you are enjoying lots of cuddles with your baby girl by now. :hugs:

hello to all the other lovely ladies on here :flower:

AFM baby is continuing to give big kicks and doing body rolls so my belly is moving all over the place but still plays musical statues when daddy puts his hand on my belly then moves as soon as he takes his hand off lol. Scan tomorrow so am hoping for good news on growth etc :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Dexters I made a conscious decision when I discovered I was pregnant that this baby, this time, would not stop me from living life. Always before our life stopped and I became a hermit too scared to do anything... well not this time. Maybe that is what helped Leo to fight... he knew that life was worth living so thought he would fight to stay and experience it! Hahha

Hmmm well.... everything I seem to buy is for Leo... Hubby is begging me to stop spending money! Hehehe... I went to Lush and bought a lovely rose and lavender cooling spray to take to hospital and some lovely shampoo and conditioner from there too. I then bought an additional mattress for Leo's pram cot so he can stay in that for a weekend stay... checked our pram had arrived in the shop and it has YAY! I also bought some more muslins, bibs and could not resist a little tigger outfit! Leo will hate me for that when he is older! Hahha

I am so pleased that baby feel stronger... if baby feels more active it must mean that it is stronger and bigger right! Will be stalking for your scan results chick!


----------



## AngelSerenity

For the newly pregnant ladies on Clexane, I'm not sure if this is coincidental but I thought I'd share just in case.

For the past fortnight I have been using syringes that are like these which I have found ok but like I've mentioned sore on one side and leaving major bruises :growlmad::cry:. These are the ones that a protection sheath pop up after you inject to cover the needle.
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8088/8573686501_77f55db50f_m.jpg
1-224x300 by Angel Hug, on Flickr

Well today I used the normal needle like below as it was my new prescription. I was injecting on my sore side and was dreading it as it looked scarier!:haha: Anyway, I didnt feel a thing!!!!!:happydance: I have the smallest of red dots too:happydance::happydance:.
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8365/8573686545_702bf54e3f_m.jpg
images by Angel Hug, on Flickr 

Coincidence? Has anybody else found a difference?

xo


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lils- that just s*cks about the car and your parents. Somebody must think that you can handle the world :winkwink:. I hope the parents are recovering quickly and best of luck with car. So sorry you wont be able to do part time for awhile.

Holly- stalking for an update

Nats- I've had 5 losses and i've seen 2 specialists and been worked up by my ob/gyn. None of them felt that prednisone was warrented in my case. All of my testing was negative, though. The final option I was given was genetic selection IVF... theory being that I just had bad eggs and they would test the embryos and pick the best and reimplant. My husband and I decided against that at this time, since my insurance wouldn't pay for it and it would cost approx $15,000 (US dollars) :wacko:. We have a son and figured we were successful before and would just try again. My medications were aspirin while trying. Once a +HPT, then started progesterone, lovenox (same as clexane), folic acid. Fx for you hun- the not knowing is just awful. :hugs:

I'm agreeing with the theory of girl- still don't know gender at this time (ultrasound is april 9). My dr and my nurse were both sick until about 17 weeks and had girls. Looks like the same with alot of you lovely ladies as well. I was certainly not this sick with my son. I have actually felt loads better since yesterday afternoon (exactly 17 weeks). :happydance:

Happy Wednesday all!! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## LeeC

Nats, with regards to the Pred, they made me feel crazy too, I remember emailing Petitpas and she even said she was worried I wouldn'tbe able to continue. 
Tbh this is what led me to reducing my own dosage as I couldn't bear the way they made me feel 1st/2nd month. 

I am going to email you about this further but wanted to put this on here for anyone to read so they know this can be a side effect.

If your NK cells are 222, can you perhaps look at Intralipids or a lower dose of the pred, maybe even 5/10mg. 

Lils, didn't take the pred but has been successful using Intralipids (Lils is that right?)

I am stalking for a Holly update, desperate to hear.

Any news on Wookie too?


----------



## LeeC

Pad, love the cowgirl outfit, that is one for the bump album.
I wanna see Leo in his tigger suit..... but not quite yet.

Angel, I have used both needles too. In all honesty I preferred the larger ones for some reason even though I bruised more. These days I just jab it in anyway I can get it in, I can't see the bruising (or my feet) anymore because of this rather large bump.

Will catch up with everyone later as I am working. It sucks working for yourself and being pregnant, I will be working right up to the day I am induced if I can.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Pad, love the pic! Too cute!

Pad and Lil, I spoke to my OB today regarding the gushing and she agreed that it's completely normal. 

Sorry for the brief post but I have a lot to do today! Going shopping for our baby BOY!!!!!! Just had a meltdown and a half because I went to add my scan pics to my old ones and realized I couldn't find the old ones. Anyway I ended up sobbing like a toddler and DH was running around trying to find it in between consoling me. After a while of searching we found it, crisis averted, all is well now. Still waiting in an update from Holly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> *Holly* - good luck hun! :yipee: Hopefully by now you will have had your precious :pink: & all will be well in the world. :cloud9:
> 
> *Zebra* &#8211; can&#8217;t help you w/the movements as I have none & won&#8217;t for a long time&#8230; have heard it can happen prior to 18wks if really skinny, placenta is posterior or if 2nd child??? That would be nice if it is&#8230;

No worries but thank you :flower: I'm not overly skinny :haha: I have quite a big bump for 15 weeks. From 13 weeks to 15 weeks I feel like I have just popped even more. I was shopping yesterday and was looking at the reduced section, it was busy as things were a bargain. One woman said ooooh everyone be careful this lady is expecting :haha: it was funny. She kept passing me things bless her. I must look like I am quite far gone then? I didn't think I would at 15 weeks, I know everyone is different but I am just baffled and shocked. I will soon find out where my placenta is, will answer it for sure then I guess :)

Hope all goes well tomorrow for you Lil :flower:

Ooo also Lil, I had a look at that link and then my scan photos, I was thinking boy but I am not overly sure how it works. I couldn't fully get my head around it. I was like ummm...baby brain :haha:



AngelSerenity said:


> For the newly pregnant ladies on Clexane, I'm not sure if this is coincidental but I thought I'd share just in case.
> 
> For the past fortnight I have been using syringes that are like these which I have found ok but like I've mentioned sore on one side and leaving major bruises :growlmad::cry:. These are the ones that a protection sheath pop up after you inject to cover the needle.
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8088/8573686501_77f55db50f_m.jpg
> 1-224x300 by Angel Hug, on Flickr
> 
> Well today I used the normal needle like below as it was my new prescription. I was injecting on my sore side and was dreading it as it looked scarier!:haha: Anyway, I didnt feel a thing!!!!!:happydance: I have the smallest of red dots too:happydance::happydance:.
> https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8365/8573686545_702bf54e3f_m.jpg
> images by Angel Hug, on Flickr
> 
> Coincidence? Has anybody else found a difference?
> 
> xo

I use the bottom ones and get bad bruises at times (the picture I put up a while ago) the other day I think I hit a vein again and it sucked up some blood (cringe) luckily it didn't bruise though. I haven't bruised for a little while, just had little red dots like you have. I am glad they seem to be better for you though, maybe everyone is different with what they use and how it goes on the day :thumbup:


----------



## Hope39

LeeC said:


> Pad, love the cowgirl outfit, that is one for the bump album.
> I wanna see Leo in his tigger suit..... but not quite yet.
> 
> Angel, I have used both needles too. In all honesty I preferred the larger ones for some reason even though I bruised more. These days I just jab it in anyway I can get it in, I can't see the bruising (or my feet) anymore because of this rather large bump.
> 
> Will catch up with everyone later as I am working. It sucks working for yourself and being pregnant, I will be working right up to the day I am induced if I can.

I am looking forward to hearing how you juggle work and motherhood Lee, i am the same as you, i work from home but tbh i only do about 4-5 hours a day, i get a bit busy when the new tax year starts with loads of self assessments but i do worry how i will function when i have a baby. At least we have our OH to that are self employed to help out xx


----------



## dancareoi

Angel, I use the top needles, the self retracting ones. I am getting the odd little spot but don't seem to have any bruising at the moment.


----------



## LilSluz

*Nats & Lee* - good memory Lee! I did "technically" take prednisone but since i had no immunes issues (NK cells % borderline), Dr only gave me 16mg x 4 per cycle - wasn't much at all. I did do the intralipids, if that's an option Nats? :hugs:

*Lee* - I'll be working my 8hrs/day right up until the day I go in for c-section, so I'm right there w/you! I'm actually working until 8pm tonight to make up for the 2-hr Dr appt I had today & 1hr BNB time.:nope: What are your plans if you are SE, how much time will you take off? Is DH going to take off too? I'll get 3 months off, but unpaid except for the lil bit vacay time I have to apply toward it. Then back to work FT. It really sucks we went thru all of this hell & when all is said & done we won't get to spend much time w/our LO's doesn't it? :( I guess it could be worse though... (never having any at all...). Whats your induction date?
*
Angel* - good luck on the assessment chic! :flower: Now is this like a 2nd job interview for a new job? Good for you on holding off - the 29th isn't very far away! I was thinking it was still like 3wks away, but only 8 days now - yay! :thumbup: I know all to well that they bring mixed feelings :muaha:. Hope, fear, hope, dread, hope, anxiety & then _____. Hoping beautiful tears & joy... 

*Dexters* - Oh hun thats great to hear. And the fact that you are into the alternative therapies has to have helped you remain calm during all of this - thats wonderful! I'm thinking things are going to be just fine for you & loving the movement you are getting. GL at the appt! :flower: 

*Pad* - Awwww, you are the most beautiful Cowatee ever! :hugs::haha: Really, you are still a party girl - look at you go! I'm so proud :cry: haha:). I have also heard "its very weird" to use the electric pump the 1st time as you feel like a cow. But you get used to it. Is that double pump or single? I'm not sure what to get so I'll check out yours. Thanks for the class info. & glad it was still informative. I guess I still have some time to decide... Sorry I am a serious head-case at the mo! :wacko::loopy::blush: You are like my booming voice of reason right now so Idk what I'd do w/o you hun :hugs::kiss:

*Scary* - exactly 17wks for me too - to the day, how funny! And Rapt was like that too...

*Ambig* - Oh Congrats on your :blue::blue::blue:!!! We are having quite the :blue: run these days! :happydance:

AFM - Lil Flo was doing just fine today :cloud9:. It brought a smile to my face & I love her so much already :cry:. It was OB appt so POS machine (no pics). Was just super nice to see her calmly on her side, throwing a few arms & legs around here & there & moving around just a bit like she was getting comfy... looked like she was just chilling by the pool. :coolio: :cloud9: Just trying to take things day by day & not let the drama get to me... If I can't work PT it won't be the end of the world, I guess. Who knows, maybe by the end of this terrible run of bad luck, something good will happen to change our circumstances... :shrug:


----------



## Raptasaur

Stalking for Holly (and Wookie) news. 

Pad really enjoyed our chat and cake! Sorry I had to rush off. Just got back in time. Let's do it again soon. Got my DD on Easter hols for next two weeks but perhaps as soon as she goes back to school? I have to pick my mam up from Cheltenham station tomorrow so might manage a bit of retail therapy myself beforehand. I felt a bit robbed having to rush off on Tuesday! Love the cowgirl pic!!!

Lils sorry to hear things are still not going your way. Glad to hear about the great scan though. 

Lils is right that I had ms until 17 weeks this time. I had it to 13/14 weeks with my DD so not really sure if it has any bearing on gender. Glad it's easing up for you Scarolina. 

Not getting anywhere with getting an earlier growth scan on the NHS - 35 weeks seems a little late to me if there were to be a growth problem. Have spoken to the clinic on Harley Street which Mr Rai recommends and they can fit me in straight away really. Going to combine it with a trip to London Zoo for my DD's fifth birthday on Monday, as my DH has taken the day off anyway and she really wants to go the Zoo for her special treat. Double bonus for me as I used to work there so should be able to catch up with some pals too!!

Between builders and birthdays this new baby has been getting a bit ignored this week. Our living room is looking great and I think I have everything under control for Lyra's birthday party on Saturday (22 children coming......). And I've got to bake 30 cakes/biscuits to take into her class on Friday. Good job Grandma's coming to visit!! 

Hope everyone is having a good week xx


----------



## Hollybush75

just a quick update whilst DH is feeding Rebecca Grace :happydance::happydance:

She was born on Tuesday 19th March 6.32am, weighing 5lbs 3.5oz and measuring 47cm long. She was delivered by ventouse due to a very fast dilation (fingertip to fully in 50 minutes) then a 2nd stage of just 32 minutes. She cried a little on arrival and scored 9 10 10 on AGPAR.

She is amazing and we are so in love. We came home today as her blood sugar had to be monitored for 12 hours post delivery due to her weight.

I will try to get a photo sorted tomorrow as we are shattered now and off to bed.

I'M FINALLY A MAMMY :happydance:


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Holly!!! Rebecca Grace is a beautiful name :)

My little boy was also delivered by ventouse - but I didnt realise that it might have been because of a fast dilation - I went from 3 to 9cms in about 20 minutes. From the time they broke my waters to me holding him was about 3 hours!


Angel - I use the second type of Clexane. I find the bruising to be a bit random, sometimes I get one sometimes I don't. I only have 1 huge one though, the rest are fairly small bruises.


----------



## MightyMom

CONGRATULATIONS Holly!!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks Lil. It's so nice to know. I guess it makes it feel a little more real. Also I'm so glad I don't have to call him "it" anymore! Lol.

Holly, congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Congrats Holly!!


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Holly! Welcome to mummyhood! Come join us in MARL soon!

Ambiguous, congrats on Team :blue:

I'll update the front page. 

If anyone wants to be added to the front page, please PM me.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats holly! Pretty name!


----------



## Raptasaur

Congrats Holly! Being a mummy is the best thing ever. What am amazingly quick delivery, you lucky thing! Lovely name. Look forward to seeing some pics when you get settled xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Ooh I'm a squash! 29 weeks today.


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats holly what a lovely name! And such a quick delivery for your first!!

So tiny too nearly exactly the same as Alfie (he was 5lb 3oz). Congratulations sweetheart xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Many congratulations Holly, and a super fast delivery. Looking forward to seeing pics!

x


----------



## AngelSerenity

LilSluz said:


> *
> Angel* - good luck on the assessment chic! :flower: Now is this like a 2nd job interview for a new job? Good for you on holding off - the 29th isn't very far away! I was thinking it was still like 3wks away, but only 8 days now - yay! :thumbup: I know all to well that they bring mixed feelings :muaha:. Hope, fear, hope, dread, hope, anxiety & then _____. Hoping beautiful tears & joy...
> 
> AFM - Lil Flo was doing just fine today :cloud9:. It brought a smile to my face & I love her so much already :cry:. It was OB appt so POS machine (no pics). Was just super nice to see her calmly on her side, throwing a few arms & legs around here & there & moving around just a bit like she was getting comfy... looked like she was just chilling by the pool. :coolio: :cloud9: Just trying to take things day by day & not let the drama get to me... If I can't work PT it won't be the end of the world, I guess. Who knows, maybe by the end of this terrible run of bad luck, something good will happen to change our circumstances... :shrug:

They are initial selection assessments to get shortlisted to final interview Lils. Many local authorities use them for middle/senior posts here to whittle out the weaker applicants who meet the personnel specification. It saves them basically having to conduct so many interviews and the tests allow them to get a better feel for competencies. A nervous hour and a half interview sometimes doesnt allow this. I actually quite enjoyed them, in both days we had to prepare a presentation in an hour and then also complete a written exercise in an hour, based on real life work situations. I felt so yukky yesterday morning I considered not going to the second one but I am so glad I did as I think I performed better at yesterday's than the one on the day before. The first day was for a Commercial Support role and yesterday's was for a Performance and Policy Analyst which is more up my street. The competition is really tough though, one of the other candidates yesterday missed out on the last opportunity advertised a few months ago, she got all the relevant interview feedback and already works in the organisation so has a bit of an advantage. I AM BETTER though :winkwink:


I'm so glad to hear that you are taking things a day at a time and are not letting the chaos get to you. I used to love those informal little check up scans, so personal and heart warming. Sometimes I didnt even have the heart to tell DH as he would have been disappointed to miss them, he couldnt get out of work a lot to attend appointments.

With my DS I was scheduled to go back to work when he was 9 weeks old, due to finances. I ended up going back a few weeks later and juggled things for the following year juggling childcare, working in the evenings around him, breastfeeding, pumping in the office, pumping at the back of supermarket car parks between meetings, you name it I did it:haha:. You and Lee will be fine, you just get on with it. Once the initial year of madness is over and junior is a little more independent you then collapse and wonder how the hell you achieved what you did:winkwink:.

I'll probably be in the same boat as I wont be getting any major income even if I do secure a job over the next couple of months. I wont be entitled to any company maternity pay if they offer it. I only got statutory maternity pay with DS so I know what to expect. It took me about 2 years to recover financially from DS to be honest. I'm looking at restarting my consultancy work up to try and get come cash up but with the economy being so pants consultancy work is drying up so I'm a little scared to think about money at the moment!


----------



## padbrat

hey Lee! Lovely to see you twinnie! How is BabyC doing? Know what you mean about not seeing feet... luckily I don't like my feet so don't mind not seeing them LOL. Happy 33 wks sweety - welcome to the honeydews! xx

Angel I have only used the bottom needles. In the early stages I had the most awful bruises and pain... nowadays it is not so bad, possibly because I am used to them now?

Yay Ambigious congratulations on joining team blue! Us boys are having quite the run on this thread ... looks like the girls will have plenty of handsome boys to choose from eh Holly!!

What lovely news Holly, massive congratulations on the arrival of Rebecca Grace! Wow you were not hanging about when it came to labor were you! Pleased all is well!

Hey Hope! I guess we all find our ways to adapt to something as momentous as a new baby.... well... I hope we do! I have yet to find out! LOL

Hahhaa Lils... cowatee? I love it... but will not be telling Hubby that one as I will hear it for weeks!! It is a single pump as the doubles cost a bloomin fortune, although obviously halve the time needed. You still have plenty of time to consider classes and stuff like pumps chick... put it all out of your mind for the time being sweety and just bask in the loveliness of seeing Lil Flo thrive! I told you she would have you beaming! You are not a head case... but you have a lot going on at the mo and I am always here to listen and am never short of an opinion or two as you know! Hahha

Raps after Easter is a date! Glad you managed to get back in time... I can chatter for England! I hope you can get some retail therapy in when you pick up Mam! Is so nice to have a wander around Cheltenham! Plus any excuse to go back to Dolce for some more cake!!!!! Oooo send us a pic of your new lounge when it is done! 

Wow Ginny you were a quick labor too! 

AFM I had an unexpectedly stressful day due to family dramas that I have absolutely no interest in. I was exhausted by it all by the time Hubby came back from work and stressed to heck.... I have now resolved that I have been clear in my expectations and it is down to them to meet those expectations.... not me to stress about if they will or not! So Hubby said I should have a lie in this morning.... but him and the dog still managed to wake me up at 7am!!! Happily Leo has been reminding me that he is here and he is my only priority! :0)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congratulations Holly!!! Fast labours are great aren't they, I've had two! Looking forward to seeing you over in Marl. 
Ambiguous congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## ginny83

Pad - hope your day improves :)

When to the GP today to get some Anti nausea meds - I feel like mentally I can't handle another round of horrible morning sickness.

So I had to tell the GP all the other stuff I'm on and I felt like everytime I told her something she looked it up and was like "ohhh that's category C", that's not good to take during pregnancy. She told me that the progesterone wasn't suppose to be taken during pregnancy full stop! I just felt like bursting into tears - of course I don't want to be taking anything that's going to put the baby at risk, but having multiple late miscarriages isn't good for my health either! 

Anyway, obviously the GP doesn't know as much as a FS or RMC - but upset me anyway. I just felt like saying I'm not taking all this stuff for fun! Even after my first loss I took nothing because everyone told me it was just bad luck, so considering that ended in a 2nd tri loss I think I have a right to try some things out without having to feel guilty.

Does anyone else take progesterone even though you've never had low results? My FS prescribed it to me simple because 2 of my losses were 1st tri - which is enough cause in her eyes.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ginny, your GP is an idiot! :growlmad::hugs::growlmad: My GP even wanted to prescribe me progesterone at one stage but she couldnt as it was outside her authorisation to do so, here it has to come from the consultant and then the GP can prescribe. Do you have a few GPs in the one practice or are you allocated to one GP? If it were me I'd be trying to change.

As far as I know I had progesterone tests done while they were figuring out my PCOS, I think it's the CD21 test? It must have come back normal as I dont remember being told anything to the contrary.

It took me a number of years to get a good RMC, the first two were general gynaes and had me in tears as they had absolutely no RMC expertise and discounted everything so I can empathise with what you are going through. My current RMC is supposed to be the best in the country and on my initial consultation with him he just wanted to put me on LDA, high dose Folic Acid and Clexane (I'm still in the unexplained category although he thinks my history points to hughes syndrome after bfp).

I did outline other meds such as metformin, steroids and progesterone. He discounted my evidence / theories on the first two but he did agree that from the mid-30s evidence does suggest that the placenta can start to play up linked to progesterone levels. He said he couldnt test my levels as they change in pregnancy so I would needed tested in pregnancy. However, you need to be on the progesterone as early as possible to help the placenta develop so he agreed there was no harm in adding it to my protocol from BFP. I am on 400mg twice daily.


I hope that helps, never listen to your stupid GP, you are 100% doing the right thing to give you and your baby the best chance :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny I took progesterone but the docs wouldn't prescribe me it because they weren't aware of its efficacy in preventing miscarriage. They just hadn't heard of it and then when I pushed further was told it was too expensive and a crock of other excuses. I don't believe they thought it was dangerous in pregnancy, you need progesterone to sustain a pregnancy and I know of loads of ladies on here who were prescribed it empirically! I had mine very kindly donated by Lee, Heart and Sara and took it until around 17 weeks I think. 
I hope your nausea improves soon.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Pad, family's suck sometimes :hugs:, I hope the issues aren't too serious and you can get some rest and positive vibes going today :kiss:


Ambig... I think I did congratulate on team blue but just in case :happydance::happydance::happydance:. 


My gut tells me this one is a girl but then again I think the idea has been put into my head by the Chinese calendar predictor :wacko:. So I am going to clear any such thoughts and ask my bubbas in a few month's time, I knew Kyan was a boy after meditating, I was 99% certain:winkwink:.



I have this really horrible symptom of being constantly thirsty and having a really dry mouth all of the time. I dont remember having this in any of my other pregnancies. It's making me feel nauseous but then constantly drinking water is also making me feel ill:growlmad:. Has anybody any tips? I'm wondering if it is a symptom of anything else? Surely it would be too early for Gestational Diabetes? Type 2 runs in my family and PCOS can be a risk factor for it. I always run to the loo so for me that isnt a symptom :haha:


----------



## ginny83

thanks ladies I feel a bit better hearing that, she just looked it up on her computer so I don't think she has any first hand experience with dealing with progesterone anyway. Just hit a nerve. I'm on 200mg twice a day until 12 weeks.

GPs work differently over here - you can see whoever you like. Some charge a fee and some are fully covered by the heath system. Since we moved areas a little while ago I haven't found a good GP that I want as a regular yet. My old GP is lovely - she was the one that backed me up in getting a second opinion. Her clinic is 40 mins away though - so a bit far to go just to get a prescription.


The pregnancies that we were able to find out the sex on have all been boys - so 3 boys I have a record of! Don't have a gut feeling yet on this one.

Angel - have you tried maybe making icy poles?


----------



## padbrat

Hey MrsM!

Ginny my current cons told me there was no proof that progesterone can make any difference. Fortunately my lovely prev cons had put in writing the protocol she wanted me to have and she was willing to take my current cons on over all of the drugs. My current cons backed down and I have had everything I need. GP's are only the gatekeepers to the experts and they actually know a little about most things so cannot possibly understand the complexities of recurrent M/C in my opinion.

Angel I am naturally a worrier and a stressor... however, I have to be firm with myself and say I have tried my best. I have been clear in what I expect and the consequences and the rest is up to them. I am just so peeved that this bloody woman is causing a black hole in our happiness... but I am letting her... so I will stop her from doing that by putting it all out of mind!

Gosh I am getting ruthless! Haha


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congrats Holly!!! beautiful name:flower:

Ambigious congrats on team:blue: our little boys are only two days apart for due date:)


----------



## LilSluz

*Holly* - Congrats!!! :happydance: Rebecca Grace is lovely & wow - so preciously tiny!!!!??? Can't wait to see pics! :cloud9: Sorry, labor dufus here, what is ventous???

*Ginny* & anyone else - this site is the BOMB! It has so many things I've never heard of some of this stuff. It has all the studies - the good, bad & the ugly, re: MC. Sometimes they even contradict so you have ot look at the actual studies to see how they "rub you", but I like that as it means they aren't picking a side for you. Anyway, progesterone studies coming right up - and all ++++!!! (so you can print out & piss off any ignorant GP/OB out there - lol, been there). 

https://sites.google.com/site/misca...sterone-research/progesterone-and-miscarriage

There's 3 other links about progesterone & even foods/Vits that can help increase it, etc. Enjoy!

*Rapt* - aw, I'm sure baby will be just fine whilst you are taking care of other things. :cloud9: Sometimes I would rather crawl back into a womb for a bit & not have to worry about anything! :winkwink: And good for you for getting an appt sooner - I really can't believe they wouldn't do a scan before 35wks! :saywhat: Some people are getting ready for delivery by then, so what's the point? At least you'll get to enjoy London. loved it there.

*Pad* - thanks for the electric pump info! I sorta do have to put it on my registry soon so I have to start thinking about it (if I want someone else to pay for it which would be nice - lol). :thumbup: Ugh, what is up with family drama?! Good for you - be ruthless, be that lioness (cowatess?) protecting her cub, you go girl! :thumbup: I'm the same way though, I'll say no to someone & then feel guilty & worry about it. :blush: I'm also trying to change its just so hard to change your entire way of thinking & feeling!!! :hissy: MIL is laid up rt now depending on everyone else & she needs to go to the Dr & insinuated that I should take her. I totally ignored her. :shrug: For the record she can go next week & has tons of retiree friends while I have NO leave time to spare. Me taking her to Dr means I have to work until 7pm at night to make up for missed time at work, no frkn way! I already do that 3 days/wk+ due to MY appts. :growlmad: Its so frkn hard too when I'm constantly exhausted, headachy, etc & working until 7-8pm & I'm "supposed" to be on bed rest at night too. I feel so mean bc she would drive me if I need it, but FFS she's also retired & has nothing better to do. :nope: Oh well...(thought you'd be happy to hear this & you'd feel better about yourself afterwards too! lol) :hugs:

*Angel* - you are the best candidate, don't you forget that! :winkwink: Ugh, that really sucks that you won't get mat leave! :nope: I thought you worked for the govt. & was trying for another govt job for some reason...:shrug: Yeah, we'll get it done one way or another, chic. :flower: And for ms (mine was all-day sickness, barely ever in morning), eat 3-4 salty crackers before getting out of bed, make a fresh ginger root tea & have on hand (ginger root, lemon juice, honey), peppermint tea is great or sucking on peppermint (which is usually recommended after a nice barf too! :thumbup:) and generally if bad, livig on toast, crackers, bagels or anything bread-like that day (potatoes are good too). And stay away from butter & oily stuff. Hope you get the job! :flow: (I had to go up against 100 other applicants for my current job :nope: - was a 6-month process, very rough indeed, so I don't envy you!)

Hello everyone else - happy almost-Friday!


----------



## emz1987

Congrats Holly, Can't wait to see some pics. Love the name. x


----------



## melfy77

Hello!! Haven`t been here in a while!

Holly: Congrats!!!! 5lbs 3oz!! I thought Zoe was a tiny baby. She must be such a little cutie!. Love the name. Can`t wait wait to see you in MARL:happydance:

Ginny: that`s rubbish!! My OB gave me progesterone even though my levels were fine. He told me it was a ''can't hurt might help'' thing. I don't know if it made a difference in my pregnancy, but Zoe is sleeping on the couch beside me, and it's all what matters!!

So many of you are now past 30 weeks!! it's amazing! Time flies, and so many rainbow babies to come within the next weeks. Lots of pictures to look at:blush: It's so exciting!!

Zoe is doing great, can't believe she's almost 2 months already!!!


----------



## padbrat

Lils... we are lionesses! Hear our roar any PITA Family or Friends! Don't mess with us we are ruthless!! ROAR!!! :gun:

Mwahahahaa! I am clearly the most vicious cowatee in the west!:haha:

Aww Mel how time flies... 2 month old already! :happydance:


----------



## dextersmum

Congratulations Holly can't wait to see a photo of Rebecca Grace

Ginny I was put on progestrone upto 16 weeks even though all results for rmc were clear 

Lils the reflexology, mantra's and relaxation cd have definitely helped me get through the last month.

Pad sorry you have been stressed with a family member but you are doing the right thing putting yourself first.

afm: We had a scan today and everything was great. Lexi has grown she is now just below the normal average range for her weight she is estimated to be 2lb 4oz and on track for all her other measurements. Blood flow to the placenta is as it should be and there is no sign of any other bleeding so fingers crossed we are back on track. We have also booked the c-section for monday 3rd June so 10 weeks on monday :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats Holly x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Holly!!!

Where can I find the MARL thread?


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Holly :flower:


----------



## LeeC

Holly. Congratulations, was so excited to read your news and what a lovely name. Can't wait to see pics. Hope you are all well x.


----------



## LeeC

Here you go Madrid:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...r-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us-169.html


----------



## LunaBean

Hope everyone is well! I was just wondering, those who had multiple losses then a rainbow, when you ttc after your rainbow, did you have anymore losses? Im ttc again in June, and Im hoping my body has 'reset' and I wont have anymore!

Also, anyone who used soy isoflavines and B vits, what was the dosage? I forget! Thanks :)


----------



## padbrat

Aww Dexters that is great news! Well done you and Lexi! And can I say what a great date the 3rd June is! It is my 13th Wedding Anniversary! 

Hey Luna, sorry.. no idea.. I am still waiting my first rainbow's arrival! Best of luck with no 2!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi Luna- That's a great question and I wish I could give you the answer you'd like. With me, I had 2 losses- started progesterone/lovenox and then had my son. When we started TTC I thought all would be fine, but we had 3 more losses even with the meds. I'm nearly 18 weeks now and have made it past all my other loss points. We still really don't know the reason for my losses, though. If you have found the cause for your losses and are being treated for it, then I would say your chances are very good that you wouldn't have another loss. I wish you the best!!

Dexter: So glad to hear that little Lexi is doing well!!

melfy: Zoe is such a cutie!

Hi everyone and have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## LeeC

Luna: I am having my first rainbow but my cousin had 4 losses, then her daughter then a further loss before going on to have her son.

With regards to soy, I have taken upto 200mg in past. You take for 5 days. I took from CD 3 - 7 and built up the dose with this BFP, I was using 40mg from Tescos.
80 mg x 1 day, 120mg 1 day, 160 mg 1 day and 200mg 2 days. 
I have heard all kinds of variations tbh, there are a few threads on BnB about Soy Iso's.I think the general rule is double what a Clomid dose would be.


----------



## Hollybush75

I'm all a bit :cry: now my time here is over.

My fabulous daughter is incredible and I can't believe she is here and how much I love her.

We are doing really well and we are all happy and content.

Labour was......well.....an experience for sure. I won't go into the full details but Rebecca was born just 9.5 hours after the pessary was inserted to begin induction. She sure was in a rush to meet her Mam and Dad :baby:. She was delivered by ventouse due to the speed of my labour and the medical staff being unable to keep a continuous trace on her heartbeat. She wasn't in distress however my community midwife has explained that when the baby is due to be delivered and they can't keep a trace then they don't like it and want baby out!

So here is a pic of a very happy Mam with her little Rainbow :cloud9::cloud9:

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Hollybush75/78db2d5d5ec1e45d67ac5a94e59c96b6_zpsf82f25bc.jpg


----------



## Tititimes2

padbrat said:


> I am still waiting my first rainbow's arrival!

pad! I can't believe you are almost there hon! I am soooo happy for you! Pretty soon you are gonna be holding that :baby:

Yayay! :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

She is gorgeous Holly, love the name too :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> Lils... we are lionesses! Hear our roar any PITA Family or Friends! Don't mess with us we are ruthless!! ROAR!!! :gun:
> 
> Mwahahahaa! I am clearly the most vicious cowatee in the west!:haha:

:rofl:!!!


Dexters - such AWESOME news hun! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Holly - she's precious & so tiny! :cloud9: I'm still not sure what ventouse is :wacko: lol. Of course you can still hang here anytime you want! And MARL is probably the same PARL people, just all with :baby: now & ready with good advice for new mommies! (mummies)


Luna - GL to you :flower:

And to all the ladies not on mat leave: *TGIF!!! *and for some: TGIFF!!!!

(since we can't :wine:, here's some things can do: :munch::pizza::sleep::coffee::icecream: Enjoy!)


----------



## dextersmum

Holly Rebecca is absolutely beautiful and you look so happy with her in your arms congratulations to you and your husband.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Dexters... Great news! Wishing you now an event free time ahead if you. 

Lils... I can't even face goodies boo hoo, the joys of first trimester lol! Hope you have a good weekend x 

Holly... What a little darling! I'm so happy for you. I hope you both get home soon xo

Clexane update, you will probably think im obsessed lol, just curious really. I mentioned things to my acupuncturist today who is also a seasoned nurse. Her words were ' clexane can be a nasty one' lol. She did say it was all to do with the angle of the needle when you inject, this will influence soreness and bruising. So I'm thinking I'm using the thin needles unconsciously at a better angle, I don't really care to he honest, I haven't had a bruise or any soreness this week from them. 


Have a good weekend all xo


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks girls! I think I threw out my soy, will hafta get more!


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Lils... we are lionesses! Hear our roar any PITA Family or Friends! Don't mess with us we are ruthless!! ROAR!!! :gun:
> 
> Mwahahahaa! I am clearly the most vicious cowatee in the west!:haha:
> 
> :rofl:!!!
> 
> 
> Dexters - such AWESOME news hun! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Holly - she's precious & so tiny! :cloud9: I'm still not sure what ventouse is :wacko: lol. Of course you can still hang here anytime you want! And MARL is probably the same PARL people, just all with :baby: now & ready with good advice for new mommies! (mummies)
> 
> 
> Luna - GL to you :flower:
> 
> And to all the ladies not on mat leave: *TGIF!!! *and for some: TGIFF!!!!
> 
> (since we can't :wine:, here's some things can do: :munch::pizza::sleep::coffee::icecream: Enjoy!)Click to expand...

I can't do some of those things either due t gestational diabetes, so eating pizza and ice cream are a no no!

Had another scan today and have now been discharged from the miscarriage clinic!

Lils ventouse is like a Hoover. They out a cap on baby's head and suck it out. I had it with my first, they get a bit of a cone head for a while, but it soon goes right.


----------



## LeeC

Holly, so happy for you. Rebecca Grace is adorable. How does it feel to have your rainbow. :cloud9:
Can't wait to see you in MARL xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Pad (or anyone else attending antenatal classes).
I've just booked for dh and I to attend parenting classes for the next 4 weeks, 1 night per week for 2 hours.
I'm now reading that the NHS classes are mostly about labour and birth and not so much about after baby is born, some are saying, in hindsight they were a waste of time. What do you all think? I'd love to hear your experiences.
We will go to the first class anyway and see how we feel as hubby is quite excited about it :/


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Pad (or anyone else attending antenatal classes).
> I've just booked for dh and I to attend parenting classes for the next 4 weeks, 1 night per week for 2 hours.
> I'm now reading that the NHS classes are mostly about labour and birth and not so much about after baby is born, some are saying, in hindsight they were a waste of time. What do you all think? I'd love to hear your experiences.
> We will go to the first class anyway and see how we feel as hubby is quite excited about it :/

We didn't attend parenting classes and neither of us had any experience with babies. The had to show us in the hospital how to change a nappy and how to hold him!

You sort of figure it out as you go along. We didn't go far wrong with him, he's a fabulous, bright boy, who is starting Grammer School in September.


----------



## LilSluz

OMG, OMG, OMG Ladies! :cry::cloud9: Lil Flo MOVED last night! :shock::shock::shock: I totally felt her for sure!!!:yipee::wohoo::dance::headspin:

I can't believe I felt her at 18+2, as that's around when the normal preggers start feeling them, right??? I had totally "dug in" for another 3-4wk wait on that one so it was a total shocker. They say if you are skinny you'll feel them earlier so maybe that helps? (Well, "was" skinny :blush:) Or just that she moved past the placenta as I was feeling her on the right side mostly & tilting to the right, so maybe her lil legs were sort-of past it? (Ok, don't laugh - I really have no idea if that sounded silly or it may be downright impossible :blush::haha:)

Anyway, it felt like my lower abdomen "caved in" in 1 lil spot so I knew gas defo didn't do that (thats happened 2 other times but I blew it off as "its probably nothing"). So, I put my hand down there & she poked it once with maybe a foot & then another time she ran her hand or foot across the inner wall - was so weird & absolutely wonderful! :cloud9: So, needless to say I wouldnt move from that spot for over 1.5hrs just feeling a lil general movement here & there. Wasnt a whole lot but Ill take that anyday! And when I woke up at 3:30am (my usual wake up time from insomnia), I felt her again after I got up to pee & laid back down for some X-files. Thats what I do from 3:30/4am til about 6/6:30am (hey you gotta do something when you are up 2-3hrs in middle of the night! Im watching the entire X-Files series rt now since I barely every got to watch it back then. :wacko: :haha:). https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Aliens/spacecraft-001.gif

I'm so in awe of this...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And I can't wait for it to happen more!


----------



## LilSluz

Dan - thanks for the explanation! :thumbup: That sounds fun :shock:. 

Sorry you & Angel can't do the pizza & ice cream. Maybe sugar-free ice cream/froz yogurt??? We went grocery shopping last weekend & DH left me in the ice cream isle UNSUPERVISED :dohh::nope:. So, 2 tubs ice cream (fat-free) & 6 boxes of low-fat/low-sugar fudge pops, ice cream sandwiches & other frozen treats later we decided we wouldn't leave me in that isle all by myself anymore as the grocery bill was embarrassing... :haha: (but I saw lots of sugar free treats you could have! :thumbup:) 

Lee - I was thinking the same thing - bypassing labor & birth type classes & going for the newborn? We have such limited time to do any of this stuff (we are both such busy, busy people), so we have to make it really count if we have to move mountains to open up our schedules to do something like that. Its totally worth it if its good, but I don't have 2-3 hrs on a weeknight (usually ever) to hear about how other ladies are going to give birth to their babies...

I'll maybe just count on you guys to tell me what labor feels like "just in case" I go into it early & I'll do 2-3 newborn classes & call it a day. I helped bring up my lil sisters, fed them, burped them, been puked on, peed & pooped on, changed tons of diapers, know how to burp them, know how to hold them, etc. But that was 20 & 29 yrs ago for both.:shrug: Just hoping its like riding a bike! :bike:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG Ladies! :cry::cloud9: Lil Flo MOVED last night! :shock::shock::shock: I totally felt her for sure!!!:yipee::wohoo::dance::headspin:
> 
> I can't believe I felt her at 18+2, as that's around when the normal preggers start feeling them, right??? I had totally "dug in" for another 3-4wk wait on that one so it was a total shocker. They say if you are skinny you'll feel them earlier so maybe that helps? (Well, "was" skinny :blush:) Or just that she moved past the placenta as I was feeling her on the right side mostly & tilting to the right, so maybe her lil legs were sort-of past it? (Ok, don't laugh - I really have no idea if that sounded silly or it may be downright impossible :blush::haha:)
> 
> Anyway, it felt like my lower abdomen "caved in" in 1 lil spot so I knew gas defo didn't do that (that&#8217;s happened 2 other times but I blew it off as "its probably nothing"). So, I put my hand down there & she poked it once with maybe a foot & then another time she ran her hand or foot across the inner wall - was so weird & absolutely wonderful! :cloud9: So, needless to say I wouldn&#8217;t move from that spot for over 1.5hrs just feeling a lil general movement &#8220;here & there&#8221;. Wasn&#8217;t a whole lot but I&#8217;ll take that anyday! And when I woke up at 3:30am (my usual wake up time from insomnia), I felt her again after I got up to pee & laid back down for some X-files. That&#8217;s what I do from 3:30/4am til about 6/6:30am (hey you gotta do something when you are up 2-3hrs in middle of the night! I&#8217;m watching the entire X-Files series rt now since I barely every got to watch it back then. :wacko: :haha:). https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Aliens/spacecraft-001.gif
> 
> I'm so in awe of this...:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: And I can't wait for it to happen more!

Movement is wonderful. As this is my fourth I have been feeling it from about 12 weeks. Some days more so than others, but is is a lovely feeling.

That was also the thing I missed most about being pregnant after having my babies, not being able to feel that any more.

My DH used to watch x- files when it was on over here


----------



## padbrat

Aww Holly what a lovely photo of you and Rebecca! Congratulations!

Lee and Lils, we have just finished a 16 hour NCT class and I have to say I do think it was worth it. It covered all sorts of stuff from a whole lesson on breastfeeding, to stages of labor to massage and birth positions to pain control to caesarians, to involving Dads to how to care for baby.... I have been really impressed with the amount of information and guidance and also the fact that we could tailor to course to what we needed to know... it is the first thing that was covered. Of course it is a personal decision, but I have to say I feel happier now I have been - even if I don't have a straightforward labor she specifically covered induction for me.

I felt a little overwhelmed when I looked at us all and thought the next time we see eachother we will all have our babies!

Aww Lils how fantastic that you have felt Lil Flo for the first time! It is a great feeling isn't it! You wait to you are at work and she is doing it constantly.... very distracting lol!


----------



## Lallie81

Well...... a week later than I had hoped, I feel like I can join you all!:happydance:

My first scan last Monday showed an empty sac :sad1: so we took bloods and they came back at 12,408 which just made things more confusing as with levels so high we should have seen something in the sac.

Went back yesterday and we have everything we could hope for including a gorgeous fluttering heartbeat!!! I've never seen that before as with the last pregnancy we had a scan as the heart was slowing down :cry: It was truly amazing and made me cry!!!

So today I am feeling confident enough to say hi for real and even add a ticker!!! How's everyone doing?

L
x


----------



## dancareoi

Lallie81 said:


> Well...... a week later than I had hoped, I feel like I can join you all!:happydance:
> 
> My first scan last Monday showed an empty sac :sad1: so we took bloods and they came back at 12,408 which just made things more confusing as with levels so high we should have seen something in the sac.
> 
> Went back yesterday and we have everything we could hope for including a gorgeous fluttering heartbeat!!! I've never seen that before as with the last pregnancy we had a scan as the heart was slowing down :cry: It was truly amazing and made me cry!!!
> 
> So today I am feeling confident enough to say hi for real and even add a ticker!!! How's everyone doing?
> 
> L
> x

congratulations and welcome:hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

Thanks for your wishes everyone. I've not gone to MARL yet as I don't seem it have the time :haha:

Ladies I know it has probably been said time and time again on this thread but nothing, absolutely nothing beats this. My life will never be able to give me this feeling again! All the tears and heartbreak my husband and I suffered over the last 5-odd years seem to have faded into the background. We will never ever forget those babies and one day we will tell Rebecca of their brief but incredible impact they had on our lives. 

I can't wait for your rainbows to arrive so you can experience what I'm feeling at this moment in time.

I'm feeling so happy and content. Of course there are a few hormone glitches where I cry for no reason :haha: plus I had my first panic moment yesterday where Rebecca had a poo explosion and it ended up on her cord stump! Panicked call to midwife who calmed me down and told me just to pop her in the bath!!!!

Ladies I wish you all the best with the rest of your pregnancies and I can't wait to hear of more Rainbow arrivals 

:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Hollybush75 said:


> Thanks for your wishes everyone. I've not gone to MARL yet as I don't seem it have the time :haha:
> 
> Ladies I know it has probably been said time and time again on this thread but nothing, absolutely nothing beats this. My life will never be able to give me this feeling again! All the tears and heartbreak my husband and I suffered over the last 5-odd years seem to have faded into the background. We will never ever forget those babies and one day we will tell Rebecca of their brief but incredible impact they had on our lives.
> 
> I can't wait for your rainbows to arrive so you can experience what I'm feeling at this moment in time.
> 
> I'm feeling so happy and content. Of course there are a few hormone glitches where I cry for no reason :haha: plus I had my first panic moment yesterday where Rebecca had a poo explosion and it ended up on her cord stump! Panicked call to midwife who calmed me down and told me just to pop her in the bath!!!!
> 
> Ladies I wish you all the best with the rest of your pregnancies and I can't wait to hear of more Rainbow arrivals
> 
> :hugs:

Holly glad you are enjoying motherhood. Each stage has its own rewards. 

I have an 11 year old DS who is off to Grammer School in September and I couldn't be more proud.

A handful of a DD who is 8 going on 18, but still wonderful and a 2 year old DS who makes us laugh all the time.

They are all wonderful in their own ways and have given us so much Joy over the last 11 1/2 years.

We do have sadness as well, we lost 2 last year, but before that we lost one In July 09, after that my little rainbow DS was born in May 10.

I always look at it like this, if we hadn't lost the one in July 09 our wonderful little monkey would not be with us today. Yes, we would have another child, but this little being would not have been here.

You will look at Rebecca one day and think the same think, without the heartache of those losses, your beautiful Rebecca Grace would not be here with you now.

All the best Holly.:hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Lovely to see you pop in Holly! I remember when DD was born that I felt the same way. There are so many cliches and sometimes people say things (maybe to make themselves feel better?) that it's not really that great, but it IS. There is NOTHNG in life that will fill your heart more than parenthood. I never realized I could love someone so much until DD was born. And I'm not really a crier, but I cried when she was born. It's so powerful. I always used that memory on those days when I felt run down or sad. It helps to just think about how empty life seemed to be before you had this little person there. :) Glad you are doing so well with Rebecca. Keep us posted! I already have a LO and I would have freaked too about the poo on the umbilical stump!


----------



## LeeC

Holly, what lovely words. 

I constantly worry that I will never be able to move on from the loss of my babies. I know that going through recurrent miscarriage has changed me forever and although I never want to forget my babies, I do worry that I will never be able to get over the grief I feel, even now at 33 weeks pregnant. Your words have given me some hope.

I don't need to tell you I am crying reading your post. Thank you x.


----------



## LeeC

Mighty my cousin said exactly the same thing to me when I first told her I was pregnant at 7 weeks.
She has 4 miscarriages, then her daughter, then a further miscarriage before she had her son. 
Shs said without losing those 5 babies she would not have the gorgeous son and daughter she has now.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lallie, congrats and welcome! Your story sounds very similar to mine. So glad things are going well! This is a wonderful place full of wonderful women.

Holly, Rebecca is beautiful! Congratulations again! I can't wait to get there! Your last post made me tear up!

AFM DH was finally able to feel LO on Friday! I think I was actually more excited than he was. He said he felt him but he didn't seem very sure. Anyway he tried again Saturday and felt him again. Sunday again and this time he was certain. He was so excited. LO kicked him so hard I saw his hand bounce up. It was so cute. I've been feeling flutters since around 
15(ish) weeks and kicks around 18. So needless to say I was ready to share the experience with DH. Last week I even witnessed my belly move, he kicked me so hard! Last night I had trouble sleeping and every time I would toss or turn I would feel him flop the other way. I think he was getting agitated with me. Poor guy. Lol
Also, I'm pretty certain we have a name but I don't want to announce it until DH is sure. I'm good with it and he is 90% good with it even though it was his idea originally.


----------



## LilSluz

Holly - what a wonderful post! :hugs:

Ambig - awww, it has to be like Disneyland all over agin with DH getting to finally feel him. :cloud9:

Pad - If I can find classes that I can taylor too, I'll defin go. :thumbup: Bring it on, I LUUUURRRRVVVEEE feeling her! 

Much more prominent last night at 3:30am too! :thumbup: (again during X-Files :haha:) Been up since 3:08am :nope: - 4.5hrs :sleep: today...usually its 5-5.5 & thats OK but 4.5 is a tad rough - espec on a Monday. I figure I'll have lots of insomnia practice for when Lil Flo arrives. :thumbup:

Question: Anyone get bad chest pains while pregs? I have been getting pleuritic chest pains (very sharp pain upon breathing for a few mins) & some others ones that feel like my chest has collapsed or someone punched me in it a couple of times? Its also hard to breathe at times but I have an inhaler if it goes full asthma (nvr had asthma but had 1 breathing attack just while pregs so they gave me rescue inhaler). Also coughing a lot & have generally felt like bronchitis the whole pregs (they said preg rhinitis early on but coughing more now w/these pains). ??? I've been getting them 3-4x/wk...


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lil, it really was! I think it made it feel even more real to him too. Feeling him kick is so reassuring after everything we've been through. I'm glad he can feel it now too and not just have to take my word for it. He's measuring a week ahead so that's probably why his kicks are so hard. He's going to be tall like his daddy! How is your Lil Flo? That's so awesome that you're feeling yours! As for your chest pains and shortness of breath, the only time I've ever suffered from them consistently is when I was really stressed out. Long story short I started dating someone in upper management at my work and he was very abussive. I was scared to leave him not only for my job but my life so I had to lay low until I could quit my job and get far far away from him. I had to wear a heart monitor because I had an irregular heartbeat. So glad I don't have to deal with that anymore! So basically where I'm getting is do you think you could (understandably) be under a lot of stress? It would make sense.


----------



## LeeC

Lils, love that you are feeling Lil Flo, its quite strange at first don't you think, tbh I was quite freaked out by it. I still often give a little shreak when Baby C catches me by surprise, but I love it too, and I chase it around with my finger, he/she is quite cheeky actually sticking little hands and feet out. 

I am also struggling with my breathing I ended up in hospital with it in 2nd tri Lils, and have struggled on and off since then, sometimes I can't even make it up the stairs, it's not nice and I get a bit panicky, I think its quite common though. I generally get the pain in my right side, although I have an exposed nerve there too, so that could have something to do with it. 
No-one tells you about these quirky preggo symptoms!

Pad thanks for the reply, I should have just emailed you on FB really, I'm so lazy these days. How are things with you twinnie, you are so social, where do you get the energy?
We are next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! along with Mighty and CGav, OMG can you believe it. I think I just crapped myself a little bit... lol

Lallie, welcome. I think I have seen some of your posts on the RM thread, so glad everything is looking good for you.


----------



## Hope39

Hello girls, I don't need to ask if there's room for me do I? This thread is getting a bit bare these days so I'm feeling brave and joining you to get the numbers up!!

So today, after cocking up 2 hpt (kept forgetting I had poas) I went out a bought a frer just to be sure, and I'm happy to say I got a positive

A few of you know me very well but for those that don't, I have had 5mc altogether, 4mmc and 1mc so this is No6, I lurk on the rmc thread, I wasn't brave enough to join this thread with No5 but this one is going to be different, I'm trying to sound positive, lol

I started clexane and progesterone today, prednisolone tomorrow, eek, I'm a bundle of nerves and proper stressed

I wasn't expecting a BFP, if I was expecting it it wouldn't have took 3 tests, I just thought I was out this month, how wrong was I!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Brilliant news Hope :dust:


----------



## Zebra2023

I went to A&E today as I was on the floor doubled over in pain (it felt like I was in labour, I was convinced I was having a second trimester loss) I felt a few gushes of white clear liquid and I felt this excruciating pain. Partner rang midwife, she told me to go to A&E so I did, sat around there for an hour then went up to maternity assessment unit, checked over the baby (baby was fine) they checked my cervix too (all fine) they said it was baby laying inside me in a funny position as well as round ligament pain. Now I have had this before, it wasn't as bad as this. I am really convinced it was braxton hicks. It felt like contractions, well how I would have thought they would be. I have read up about them and it sounds like it. Baffles me :shock: All that matters is that we are ok though.

Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, congratulations. Trying to remain positive sounds a good idea, lots of positive vibes to pass to your little bean.

I too am on clexane and progesterone after 2 losses last year.

Zebra, so glad you are ok, that sounds really scary.


----------



## ginny83

Hope - congratulations :) So happy for you!

Zebra - I've had some pretty intense round ligament pain. Mainly though when I stand up too quick or sneeze - but it always goes away, the pain never stays for more than 1-2 minutes. I'm finding with each pregnancy I'm getting earlier and earlier - maybe my muscles aren't as good as they were? Never had gushes of clear liquid with them though - although some cm kinda feels like its all at once sometimes.

With M, I had tons of Braxton Hicks and they increased as the pregnancy progressed. They were never painful, but sometimes intense and uncomfortable. My wholw tummy would turn rock solid for 30 secs - 1 min then relax again.


----------



## LeeC

Zebra I had similar a few weeks ago and no explanation either. These babies like to put the frighteners on us every now and then!

Hope I shrieked with delight at your post, hubby wondered what I was doing lol.., I am delighted for you x.


----------



## debzie

Eeeeek was just stalking and say hopes post. Biggest fattest congratulations Hun I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## LilSluz

Just popped in for a real quickie - 

Hope - :yipee: Congrats hun! So glad you could join us!!! Its a pretty lucky thread so hoping this one sticks around for the next 8.5 mos!

Zebra - glad you are OK now! :flow: That happened to me - was crying on the couch & couldn;t move for a good 10-15mins so I really thought "this is it". They did emergency u/s next day& all was well - said maybe really bad round ligament but I also had a cyst & it could have burst or twisted then resolved, etc. Ugh :wacko: as if things aren't scary enough...

Ambig - I think a couple of mine may have been due to stress, but I can usually tell when having an anxiety attack (I know feels like a heart attack - its awful!). But these are diff, so Idk? That sounds like an awful ordeal you went thru...:flower:

Lee - so i'm not alone! I get out of breath doing everything - just walking 4 ft to the bathroom & you'd think I ran a friggin mile? :nope: I did find out shortness of breath was common, but the pains are a diff story & after what miss Pad went thru w/her PE, I just want to make sure I know what to look out for being that a lot of us are clotting girls (as I tend to not go to hosp unless I'm pretty much on my deathbed - hate it!). Lol, yes its weird & wonderful all rolled up into one beautiful lil pkg. :cloud9: I can totally see being taken off guard too!

OMG Lee & Pad are NEXT - :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat: This can't be happening! :shock: I'm not ready for it! :wacko::haha: 

Pad - any updates on inducing date? What were your PE symptoms?


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Hope, congratulations. Trying to remain positive sounds a good idea, lots of positive vibes to pass to your little bean.
> 
> I too am on clexane and progesterone after 2 losses last year.
> 
> Zebra, so glad you are ok, that sounds really scary.

Thank you Danceroi :flower:



ginny83 said:


> Hope - congratulations :) So happy for you!
> 
> Zebra - I've had some pretty intense round ligament pain. Mainly though when I stand up too quick or sneeze - but it always goes away, the pain never stays for more than 1-2 minutes. I'm finding with each pregnancy I'm getting earlier and earlier - maybe my muscles aren't as good as they were? Never had gushes of clear liquid with them though - although some cm kinda feels like its all at once sometimes.
> 
> With M, I had tons of Braxton Hicks and they increased as the pregnancy progressed. They were never painful, but sometimes intense and uncomfortable. My wholw tummy would turn rock solid for 30 secs - 1 min then relax again.

I had it for a few hours before it started to subside :shock: I only had a shower before hand, nothing too vigorous so it baffles me. They say with each pregnancy things loosen up? This is my 5th but 1st, I lost my babies around 4-6 weeks. I'm unsure what it could be :dohh: Thanks Ginny :flower:



LeeC said:


> Zebra I had similar a few weeks ago and no explanation either. These babies like to put the frighteners on us every now and then!
> 
> Hope I shrieked with delight at your post, hubby wondered what I was doing lol.., I am delighted for you x.

Thanks Lee :flower: All strange goings on :blush: They sure do :wacko:


----------



## MightyMom

ACK!! Welcome Hope!! So excited for you!!

Zebra that sounds quite scary! I've had some intense pain a couple of times, but it turned out to be gas or a bowel movement that got pinched behind the baby. I also get really sharp pains when I stand up too fast or roll over in bed, so now I move extra slow like a fat sloth. LOL


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies :hi:.......I'm back from my 2 week vacation and so much has happened on here....

Lil &#8211; Yay for feeling baby move&#8230;&#8230;..it&#8217;s a weird feeling but the best feeling in the world&#8230;&#8230;..now he doesn&#8217;t stop but I wouldn&#8217;t change it for the world!!! :thumbup:

Zebra &#8211; Glad everything seems to be okay&#8230;.must have been scary :dance:

Hope &#8211; that is fantastic news&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;YAY!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx :happydance:

Ambiguous &#8211; loved it when my DH got to feel him move. Now DH puts his hands on my stomach all the time just to feel his son&#8230;&#8230;makes me love him even more. In fact just the thought of seeing my hubby hold his son for the first time makes me cry&#8230;..happy tears though&#8230;&#8230;after I thought I could never give him the baby he wanted so much&#8230;&#8230;congrats on team :blue: also

Holly &#8211; congratulations on the birth of your daughter&#8230;..(still catching up on the reading)&#8230;.what a beautiful name and your last post made me tear up also&#8230;..

Lallie &#8211; hi and welcome xx

Dexter &#8211; great news that everything seems to be back on track for you and little Lexi. :happydance:

Sorry for everyone I missed, just so much to read if you dont read regularly....gosh it still makes me smile to log on and see everyone's tickers and have far we have come.....

AFM - well Im in the 3's.........30 weeks, 10 to go. Passed my 2 hour GTT after failing 1 hour miserably so dont have GD, apart from that just the normal pregnancy woes at this stage, can't get comfortable, can't sleep, waddle everywhere, can't breathe.....lol. Had 4d scan on Saturday but the little bugger was asleep and wouldnt wake up so had to rebook on try again this Wednesday night, hope to get some great pics and dvd out of it. Did see some of the pics she took whilst he was asleep though and he is gorgeous......probably Im biased too.

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## LeeC

Damn leg cramps, as if pregnancy insomnia isn't bad enough!


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Zebra - glad you are OK now! :flow: That happened to me - was crying on the couch & couldn;t move for a good 10-15mins so I really thought "this is it". They did emergency u/s next day& all was well - said maybe really bad round ligament but I also had a cyst & it could have burst or twisted then resolved, etc. Ugh :wacko: as if things aren't scary enough...

It seems to have happened to a few of us, it is extremely scary. I am glad all was ok with you and your baby when it happened. I too thought it was over, just glad they brought me in and checked with the doppler.



MightyMom said:


> Zebra that sounds quite scary! I've had some intense pain a couple of times, but it turned out to be gas or a bowel movement that got pinched behind the baby. I also get really sharp pains when I stand up too fast or roll over in bed, so now I move extra slow like a fat sloth. LOL

It was awfully scary :cry: Glad it turned out to be something not so serious. I am still unsure what it was. TMI but I went to the loo twice yesterday, I go quite regular with no trouble so I am unsure it was that, she asked if I was constipated :blush: :haha: Right there with you on that one :)



Taurus8484 said:


> Hi Ladies :hi:.......I'm back from my 2 week vacation and so much has happened on here....
> 
> Lil  Yay for feeling baby move..its a weird feeling but the best feeling in the world..now he doesnt stop but I wouldnt change it for the world!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Zebra  Glad everything seems to be okay.must have been scary :dance:
> 
> Hope  that is fantastic newsYAY!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you xx :happydance:
> 
> Ambiguous  loved it when my DH got to feel him move. Now DH puts his hands on my stomach all the time just to feel his sonmakes me love him even more. In fact just the thought of seeing my hubby hold his son for the first time makes me cry..happy tears thoughafter I thought I could never give him the baby he wanted so muchcongrats on team :blue: also
> 
> Holly  congratulations on the birth of your daughter..(still catching up on the reading).what a beautiful name and your last post made me tear up also..
> 
> Lallie  hi and welcome xx
> 
> Dexter  great news that everything seems to be back on track for you and little Lexi. :happydance:
> 
> Sorry for everyone I missed, just so much to read if you dont read regularly....gosh it still makes me smile to log on and see everyone's tickers and have far we have come.....
> 
> AFM - well Im in the 3's.........30 weeks, 10 to go. Passed my 2 hour GTT after failing 1 hour miserably so dont have GD, apart from that just the normal pregnancy woes at this stage, can't get comfortable, can't sleep, waddle everywhere, can't breathe.....lol. Had 4d scan on Saturday but the little bugger was asleep and wouldnt wake up so had to rebook on try again this Wednesday night, hope to get some great pics and dvd out of it. Did see some of the pics she took whilst he was asleep though and he is gorgeous......probably Im biased too.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :flower:

Thank you :flower:


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lee leg cramps have been waking me up every night lately:( ouch i hate them


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, has anybody got any tips for dealing with ms? I've been in bed since yesterday, I now can't even keep water down although I am trying. I think I've got a UTI and the gp gave me antibiotics but I obviously can't take them. They also want a sample but I've only urinated once today as I'm so rough. 

A blooming head cold and constipation on top of things is making me feel a bit sorry for myself:haha:

At least DH has clicked I'm really struggling for a change:winkwink:

Apologies for the random post, no energy and it's a bit all over the place x


----------



## Raptasaur

Not going to try and catch up with everything as I've missed too much! 

Holly what a little sweetie. I second everything you say about motherhood, it's worth all the trials and tribulations for the joy they bring to our lives.

Lils hooray for feeling kicks! You'll be addicted now and worry when you don't feel them, although with your sleep schedule you sound like you'll catch a lot of time together when babynis awake (and you should really be asleep!!!).

Dexters glad you have your section date now. On paper it looks like you will beat me to it, but I have a feeling my little one is planning on making an early entrance. My due date is 3 days after your cs date. Sounds like Lexi is making great progress now :cloud9:.

Hope I am OVER THE MOON for you. Looking forward to sharing this journey with you. 

Hello to everyone else, my brain is not retaining anything else. 

I've been MIA with DD's 5th birthday party and celebrations and my mother here for a week. My DH took yesterday off work and we took her to London Zoo to celebrate and mummy to Harley Street for a growth scan. The Zoo went great, the scan was so uncomfortable. It is much harder being scanned at nearly 30 weeks. My heart kept racing as the baby was compressing one of the main arteries so I had to keep flipping onto my left side. Baby looks very well and is on around 70-75th percentile for growth so a healthy size - they estimate 3lbs 11 oz which seems very good. They discovere however that I have polyhydramnios which is where you have too much amniotic fluid. This explains why I am so uncomfortable at a relatively early stage. This pg is so much more uncomfortable than my DD was at this stage. I can't get comfortable anywhere - standing is the best but you can't sleep standing up as far as I know. Also when I got home and looked at the scan results, the umbilical artery flow is really low, not much above the 5th percentile, although the sonographer didn't comment on this. As an RMCer with a clotting disorder this has rung massive alarm bells for me. So I have to now be tested for GD, have the TORCH test where they test you for a variety of infectious diseases and I have another scan on the NHS (at last) next Weds. The private scan results have also been sent over to Mr Rai at St Mary's for his opinion. Dr Google is not my friend as I now know many many additional things about what could go wrong due to excess fluid and/or issues with the umbilical artery. I just wanted to come to you ladies for your understanding of how scary this whole thing is. Even though I have a DD already, this baby is so precious to me and I can't bear the thought of anything going wrong now. Because there is so much fluid in there, the little bugger is lying transverse and is highly unlikely to engage. It makes it so uncomfortable, and also much more likley that I will have to have a c-section which is something I hadn't really foreseen. Anyway, my midwife is helping me get the consultant care I need locally at last. It's just a shame it has taken a further issue with the pg and my having to have a private scan to get to this point. I've got the GTT test and the TORCH test tomorrow at my local maternity hospital, and a new scan date has come through for next Weds at Gloucester Royal. Here's hoping things improve in the week between the scans. Trying hard not to panic and get more anxious but that's so ghard when you are PARLanoid!!!!

Will try and post a scan pic later. Baby has a lovely little face if I say so myself! He/She even did a lovely yawn yesterday which we have on DVD - so cute.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, have you got your bag packed yet? I was over on MARL and Debz sent me a great list on FB and Just is highly recommending Vaseline for dry lips. I really need to start getting my act together. I was on the phone to my mum last night and she was asking about my bag too, as you probs remember my sister went 7 weeks early!!!
It's so difficult trying to get everything done, juggle a business and all with NO energy. Think I'm just having a wobble today.


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Pad, have you got your bag packed yet? I was over on MARL and Debz sent me a great list on FB and Just is highly recommending Vaseline for dry lips. I really need to start getting my act together. I was on the phone to my mum last night and she was asking about my bag too, as you probs remember my sister went 7 weeks early!!!
> It's so difficult trying to get everything done, juggle a business and all with NO energy. Think I'm just having a wobble today.

My first was 3 weeks early!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lil, sorry you're going through that. I'm not sure what it can be. Hopefully it stops though!

Taurus, congrats on 30!!! DH has been trying ever since to feel LO but he's being quite stubborn! He will be kicking away like a mad man and then as soon as my husband or I put our hands down to feel he goes perfectly still. Rotten turd! Hehe. I know what you mean about wanting to cry at the thought of DH holding his son. Mine has been tinkering in the nursery. He helped me pick out paint, painted it, and installed a ceiling fan. This weekend will be the furniture. He keeps going in there just to look. He is so proud of his work and can't wait for our son to be here. He makes fun of me for nesting but i think he is just as bad! It makes me cry thinking about it.

Zebra, I had the gushing clear/white liquid too but when I went to my OB she said its perfectly normal. It's not urine, but just a buildup of discharge that is released when your abdominal muscles are clinched. Glad you're ok! That sounds awfully scary!


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee get that bag packed!!! You are nearly more pregnant than I ever was lol and pad you've overtaken me! I agree with lip stuff and also that dry hair shampoo. I got really ill after my emerg c sec and didn't have the energy to wash my hair properly the whole time I was in there (a week) so this was a lifesaver for me!
So excited that you girls get to meet your bubbas soon!


----------



## MightyMom

Lee: Leg cramps are the worst! I haven't had them yet but they were really bad with DD. I haven't got my hospital bag packed at all. In fact I haven't sewn my hospital gown yet! I'm so not ready...good thing we have a month left! (I hope!)

Angel: Ginger does wonders for me. Ginger ale (REAL ginger, check the label), ginger pops, pickled ginger (they sell it next to the sushi), and ginger pills all were very helpful for me. For the antibiotics, there are some that are safe during pregnancy. If you have a UTI better safe than sorry, call to be sure your prescription is safe and take it as prescribed. I had a UTI when I had my third m/c and I suspect it played a part in that.

Rapt: I hope everything is ok. Dr. Google is always scary but it's also nice to be informed. You are the best advocate for your baby so it's good you are bringing your concerns to your doctor's attention.


----------



## LeeC

Mighty, glad to hear I'm not the only one. I just had a meltdown, did or does anyone else feel like this.
I imagined feeling so happy right now but I'm feeling really overwhelmed about packing bags, getting things in that we need. It was a major task just to decide what to do for dinner tonight.
Hubby is reassuring me all is gonna be ok and we will get everything done. I still have a gym to dismantle to make way for a nursery. 
I'm hoping this is just a bad day. Glad I'm going to my mums for a long weekend. I think I need to do some lists! 

Bumpy, I will be back over in MARL soon, I have nappy and bf questions. 

Sorry for the selfish post everyone.


----------



## LeeC

Hope, is that you reading. How are you feeling today? Was it your 1st day on the steroids. Hope it was ok and no nasty sides for you. I'm looking forward to seeing more lines. x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, I think what you are feeling is perfectly normal. You have waited so long and have been through so much to get to this moment it is understandable that a minor meltdown can be expected. Don't be too hard on yourself, go with the emotions, let it out, regroup and then you will be in a better place to get ready. A long weekend at your mum's sounds like the perfect remedy xoxo


----------



## Hope39

LeeC said:


> Hope, is that you reading. How are you feeling today? Was it your 1st day on the steroids. Hope it was ok and no nasty sides for you. I'm looking forward to seeing more lines. x

Yes it's me!! I didn't have a very good nights sleep lastnight, so worried about the steroids especially with Nats stopping them after 2 days, I needn't have worried, I have not had 1 side affect today, I'm a bit worried they're not working

Did anyone else have no side affects from Pred?

I went to work this morn and as soon as I jumped on dual carriage way I realised I hadn't don't clexane so diverted back home to do it, quite proud of myself as I don't look at needles but I managed it ok

I have a Tiny red bruise, smaller than half a finger nail so not too bad. The nurses bruise is bigger than mine 

Get your bag packed huni

I've come home today to find OH has sanded the walls and painted a couple of walls in our spare room/nursery (hopefully). Last night he was saying it will all be ok, we weren't ready before but we will be ready this time, xx


----------



## LilSluz

Angel - if its in the mornings, then I hear to eat crackers before you even step foot out of bed. Keep a pack of crackers by your bedside. For all-day & to get yourself right, as yours sounds very bad, you may need to go on an all-bread diet for a bit to soak up all those stomach acids/bile. Crackers, toast (w/only a very teeny bit of pb or jam, etc), breads, bagels, rice, & pasta are good as long as you don't use butter, oil, or too much of anything w/it (toast, crackers & mac n cheese saved my life - lol). And I used to make a fresh ginger tea often - grate/slice/etc fresh ginger boil in teapot (so you have plenty for later too) - add lemon juice if you want & sweeten w/honey. I used to make ginger iced tea to drink too (smae thing just chill it) I needed way more ginger than ginger ale & snaps gave me (although was great excuse to eat them!). :thumbup: Anyway, you have to stay hydrated & you need to find a way to get those antib's down & stay down bc UTI's can be dangerous for baby. If you still can't even keep water down in 1-2 days, I'd go to the hospital (so they can hydrate you & give you intrav antib's). Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Rap - glad to hear baby is growing fabulously, but oh my on the umbilical cord blockage :saywhat:. Jeez, I'm so glad you went for private scan but like you said, you should NEVER have had to do that - espec w/your history??? GL on your tests & I'm just glad that they are "starting" to treat you as you should be treated. I would have done the same (googled & then worried a bit) but best to be informed about it so you know what to expect & if there are any home remedies or clues about treatment, etc it makes it less scary. :shrug: Let us know what happens w/tests. :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hope - pred just made me hungry & took 2-3 days to kick in at that.


----------



## Hope39

LilSluz said:


> Hope - pred just made me hungry & took 2-3 days to kick in at that.

Cheers for that, I've got worse to come then, lol, thought I had got away lightly

My little bro just rang me and asked what's up cos I sound really happy and lively, I'm normally tired! Maybe I will suffer a little Insomnia instead, I. Not tired and I been up since 6 which is early for me

Xx


----------



## LilSluz

Oh gosh, don't wish for insomnia! :dohh::wacko::loopy: :haha: I've got the exhausted-but-can't-friggin-sleep symptoms for 4 mos now. Super-tired all day/night, but when I do go to sleep, its only 4.5-5.5 hrs TOPS (unless I take a benadryl for the sinus symptoms). Love your ++++ attitude for this one! I found myself to be way more laid-back & zen about the whole thing - eerily calm. :thumbup:

Well, hoping you don't get any symptoms, but yeah, better to wait 2+ days to determine that one. :winkwink:


----------



## ginny83

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi girls, has anybody got any tips for dealing with ms? I've been in bed since yesterday, I now can't even keep water down although I am trying. I think I've got a UTI and the gp gave me antibiotics but I obviously can't take them. They also want a sample but I've only urinated once today as I'm so rough.
> x

Angel - I've started taking Zofran. It doesn't cure MS completely but lets me have at least 1 meal a day and some water and keeps spewing down to only 1-2 per day. 

I always get MS with each pregnancy - the first loss I had I was sure that the MS contributed to it somehow since it was particularly bad. The drs keep telling me no did didn't, but I'm not sure my baby was getting enough nutrients because I had such a hard time keeping anything down. This pregnancy I'm not taking any risks. That's why I want to be on the Zofran and if I have a day where I can't keep down any water I'm going straight to the hospital. 

The only bad side effect with Zofran is that it causes horrible constipation! I've been taking Benefit, but I think I might need something stronger!


----------



## cgav1424

Ahhhhh! I'm not even going to try and do a proper catch up. I realized when I logged on earlier that I hadn't read anything from my PARL girls and thought, "Surely it can't be THAT quiet" and realized I UNSUBSCRIBED from the page!!! :dohh: So I have pages and pages to read back, but for now I'll try and do the recent stuff I can remember. 

Angel - I think the steroids masked some of my symptoms so my MS wasn't too terrible. However, when it did hit, some crackers usually helped. Oh and I second anything ginger. I lived on ginger ale during first tri. Hope it gets better, hon. 

Hope - thrilled for you! It took a few days for all the side effects to kick in for me when I was on pred. But once they did, I had them all! Increased appetite, moon face, acne, weight gain (especially in my tummy area), etc. Good luck with the pred and clexane. 

Lee - I feel the exact same way. It's like the end has crept up on us so quickly and now it's all overwhelming. I've finally bought the baby most everything she will need immediately, but haven't managed to get organized. I think about packing my bag for the hospital, but haven't managed that either. :shrug: I know I'll get to it, but it's been so hard being on bed rest and trying to keep up with DD and DS. I'm buying myself a cute new bag for the hospital so I'm hoping that will motivate me to pack. 

Pad, Lee, and Mighty - I think I'm last up in this group, but eeeeeekkkk! Can you believe it's nearly our turn?!?! Where did the time go though honestly... I feel like these last few weeks will drag on for me. I'm finally excited about the baby (ugh... what is wrong with me that I immediately wanted to retract that statement because I feel like it jinxes me and the baby?!?! PARLanoid even in the last tri!!!) and now can't wait for her to come, but of course I'd like her to stay and bake for at least 6 more weeks!

So, afm, baby still looks good. Staying on her own growth pattern which means she still measures on the small side, but I managed to avoid the IUGR diagnosis because she's well above the 10th percentile. :) So now my peri has me on a more modified bed rest. Yay! At 31+6, she weighed about 3 lbs 13 oz. I'm still having biweekly growth scans until delivery. 

I'm glad this is finding everyone well! xx


----------



## dancareoi

Vitamin B6 tablets can also help with MS. Most ones you buy in shop are 10mg but you can buy 50mg ones off the internet.


----------



## ginny83

For my MS I find taking tablets makes it worse :( That's why the Zofran is handy, it's a tablet but it dissolves on your tongue.


----------



## Hope39

Hi girls

Angel - no experience with ms here but i have heard sucking on crystalised ginger is meant to be quite effective, ginger anything buy the looks of it!

Afm, still feeling ok on the prednisolone, i didnt drop off to sleep very well though so they must have been keeping me awake, i went to bed at 11 and at about 2.00am i decided to go downstairs and sleep. Our mattress has a memo foam built into it and it gets so hot when you have been lying on it for 3 hours tossing and turning. We have two lounges so i went and slept in the one with the mahoosive leather sofa so it was nice and cold, im not actually sure how much i slept though as the dogs were whining from 4-6 and then i was up to take my next dose of pred, went back to the sofa and snoogled with the dogs till about half 7. i dont feel like i have had lack of sleep though

I cant see a change in myself but OH can, he just brought me some lunch and said he wants what i am having, so i asked him what he meant, he reckons he can tell by looking at my face and eyes that i am on drugs, lol!! Apparently im more laid back, relaxed, happy and focused on my work

Bless him, he is feeling really nauseous which always happens when i am pregnant, he gets the ms and i am fine, hee hee 

xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey Hope, I wish my DH would take my symptoms! He is off today and while I am lying in bed feel like death he approaches for a bit of :sex:. He then huffed as I promptly declined, men!!!!!!:growlmad:

Perhaps if he knew how we were feeling at this stage they would be a little more compassionate:winkwink:


----------



## MightyMom

Lee: Yes, I feel just like that. Haven't done anything productive all day. I'm so overwhelmed!! I have a LONG list of things to do and I just don't even know where to start. It's like OMG, what am I supposed to start with?? I hate when there's so much to do that I just don't do anything. That's how I feel. Ugh.

cgav: I wondered why you were so quiet! You're right with Pad, Lee and me. I've seen ladies on BnB go to 42 weeks and deliver early, so it could be any one of us at any time! Although I need to make it to May 4th so my mom and DH can be here for the birth, so little bugger better not make an appearance before then!

Hope: LOL about the drugs! Better that they make you more relaxed though. That's a good thing!

Angel: My DH has been so understanding, bless him, and hasn't pressured at all. I know it's on his mind so it's nice that he isn't making a big deal about it.

I need some motivation today. Sooooooo tired, but so much to do! Maybe I'll make a schedule, that always helps me take it step by step.


----------



## Zebra2023

One is very nervous for tomorrow, I have my gender scan :shock: I am quite excited too.

Anyone for last minute guesses on little bean?
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 12.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 1









Our baby moo bean 13.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Raptasaur

Angel even the smell of my busband in first tri made me ill!!! He knew far better than to try anything on. In fact we still haven't dtd since we conceived this baby. I has ms for 17 weeks and we don't seem to have gotten round to it since. I always go to bed early and he gets up early so we are like ships passing in the night. Poor man is so deprived!

Mighty best to just take it easy if you're having a tired day. It will get done bit by bit (or you'll be like me in hospital with random plastic bags with stuff your dh had picked out and no nappies for the baby :thumbup:).

Hope how weird your dh gets gets the ms!! I think Pad and Lee both bypassed ms courtesy of steroids so hopefully that will be one of the positive side effects for you too. 

Cgav :wave:!! Glad you and baby girl are doing well. Sounds like they are taking really good care of you both which is great, and that she is above the 10th percentile. Wonder who's going to be first out of you Pad, Lee and Mighty?

Lee hope your wobble has weebled and you are back on an even keel today. I was having a major wobble myself yesterday but have calmed down again. I saw a barn owl last night when I was worrying about everything as we drove to the theatre so I took that to be a good omen and decided to try and relax about everything. Baby spent the entire performance wriggling around. Was most distracting. I'm afraid I have no advice about what to pack for hospital as I said above, when my homebirth didn't happen, I ended up with random mismatched stuff in plastic bags which my husband threw togther in a panic as he followed the ambulance. Serves me right for being so sure I would get the birth I'd planned! I do intend to have a bag packed this time.....

AFM spent the morning at the maternity hospital having the GTT and also took bloods for the TORCH test. My MW just phoned to check how I got on - she is lovely and it is so nice to have someone be proactive about checking up on me rather than my experience with consultants which is always chasing them and never getting very far. She is being very supportive. The hospital has said my consultant doesn't have any appointments free before my next one by which time I will be nearly 35 weeks although the antenatal clinic has managed to bring my next scan forward to a week today. My mw has told me I have to present myself to the antenatal day assessment and insist on being seen so someone can compare my scan from this week and the new one to assess the polyhydramnios and to let me know what the implications are for the rest of the pg and delivery. I have read lots of scary stuff on google about premature delivery, prolapsed cords and placental abruptions so some informed care would be useful. Glad someone is on my side!! 

Oh and I also got an email from Mr Rai at St Mary's who looked at my scan results and has reassured me about the umbilical artery results, but agrees the polyhydramnios needs further investigation and that I should be having a GTT. Very nice of him to respond so quickly - I nearly fell off my seat as usually I have to chase anything from St Marys. 

Will get the results of the GTT tomorrow and infection screen in about a week. In the meantime, I will try to stay calm and relaxed.....honestly :wacko:.


----------



## Raptasaur

Zebra2023 said:


> One is very nervous for tomorrow, I have my gender scan :shock: I am quite excited too.
> 
> Anyone for last minute guesses on little bean?

No idea but going to guess girl because we have had so many boys on here lately! Enjoy tomorrow xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope - Nice how your partner has your MS :D Hope you are doing ok?

Angel - Sorry to hear about your OH :( 

MightyMom - I will have a go at your list of to do, I have been so bored today, I need to pass time :)

Rap - Thank you :flower: Hope your results come back ok. It sounds like you have a lovely midwife. Hope the further investigations go well too :thumbup:

:wave: hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Hope39

My OH has it every time i am pregnant so thats 6 times now, i have only ever felt nauseous with pregnancy no 3 and when that disappared at 7 weeks i knew it was over

At least i wont worry about not having it because i know the pred masks it

xx


----------



## MightyMom

Zebra: The head tells me girl, I'm going with it. :) :pink:

Rapt: So awesome they got back to you quickly! Good to get the care you deserve. :)


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra - girl


----------



## MissMaternal

Zebra I think girl too! Good luck! X


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you everyone :flower: I think I may be wrong as I think it is a boy, lots of people have said girl :) I am happy with whichever sex it is though.


----------



## mommaandbaby

zebra i'm guessing boy!


----------



## AwesomeSauce

So many things can go wrong in a pregnancy. My first mc was last may at almost 11 weeks. Blighted ovum. One huge pregnant lie. My second was last October. I was almost 17 weeks and had seen and heard the baby so many times before there was just no heart beat. I had a subchorionic at 9-13 weeks and thought all was well, I hadn't see blood for weeks, but I was wrong. Now that I am pregnant again I am terrified all the time. How are you ladies coping?


----------



## ginny83

I had my first scan today - got to see a little heartbeat :) 

I'm 6+4 according to LMP, but scan put me at 7 weeks :) I know I still have so many hurdles to get past, but I just feel so happy that all these medicines and stuff might actually have a chance to work!

Will be giving myself my Clexane injection tonight with a big smile on my face!


----------



## Hope39

Brilliant news Ginny, so happy for you

I know what a relief it is to see that heartbeat, I wish I could make it to my second scan and see a heartbeat too, well hoping this one is different

I've just done my clexane for today, can't believe how easy it is, I still feel ok on steroids so all good my end so far :)

Have you sorted your bags Lee/pad? Xx


----------



## LeeC

Zebra. I am going with boy. Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## LeeC

Ginny, fantastic news. I still remember seeing that first hb, there is nothing like it. So happy for you.

Hope, I haven't even got a bag yet, never mind packed it. I have been having some Braxton Hicks and period like cramps so think I best get onto it, Mark and I are heading down south for the Easter holiday to visit my family and I am determine to pick some things up while we are there and I WILL have it ready next week.
How are you doing Hope, are the steroids still being kind to you, not everyone gets the sides and yes they deffo stopped ms with me too.

When are you booked in for a scan and will they see you weekly? x

Awesome, I'm not sure about coping, I just take each day as it comes, PARL is just so nerve wracking even when you pass your safe period but look at all the success stories on here and have faith, it can happen for you too. This thread is great for keeping you going during the worrysome times.


----------



## LeeC

Oh my freaking God!!!!!! 5 weeks today and think I will be meeting my lil rainbow.


----------



## Hope39

Lee I LOVE your post, 5 weeks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope39

Ive booked my scan for when I am about 6.5 weeks so hopefully get to see a heartbeat. I normally have scans every 2 weeks but I am going to push for only have to wait a week maybe 1.5weeks, in my experience so far, I get a good scan at 6 or 7 weeks then the baby literally survives days after I have seen the heartbeat so I've waited 2 weeks to be told no heartbeat whereas if I had a scan a week later I would know sooner. I know im not having any side affects so far but I really don't like putting drugs into my body if the baby has died and they are not needed

ANyway that's enough of talking about my babies dying all the time, this one is NOT going to, its going to make my Christmas a happy one this year as the last 3 just bring sad memories

HOPE IS IMPORTANT - I have plenty of hope at the mo xxxxxxxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Zebra.... for some reason I'm going to shout :blue:




Raptasaur said:


> Angel even the smell of my busband in first tri made me ill!!! He knew far better than to try anything on. In fact we still haven't dtd since we conceived this baby. I has ms for 17 weeks and we don't seem to have gotten round to it since. I always go to bed early and he gets up early so we are like ships passing in the night. Poor man is so deprived!

Sorry Rap but that made me:haha: and :rofl:. I don't think I could get away with things for that long but yes a bit of space while I'm feeling rotten would help:winkwink:. He did come round ok and has done a lot of the house and toddler chores, but he's probably building brownie points if I know him!



AwesomeSauce said:


> So many things can go wrong in a pregnancy. My first mc was last may at almost 11 weeks. Blighted ovum. One huge pregnant lie. My second was last October. I was almost 17 weeks and had seen and heard the baby so many times before there was just no heart beat. I had a subchorionic at 9-13 weeks and thought all was well, I hadn't see blood for weeks, but I was wrong. Now that I am pregnant again I am terrified all the time. How are you ladies coping?

Awesome, it can be so difficult and the only way I think we get through it is by keeping that end goal in mind and taking each day at a time :hugs:. This journey is so difficult for RMCers and it certainly robs us of being able to enjoy things as most women do.



ginny83 said:


> I had my first scan today - got to see a little heartbeat :)
> 
> I'm 6+4 according to LMP, but scan put me at 7 weeks :) I know I still have so many hurdles to get past, but I just feel so happy that all these medicines and stuff might actually have a chance to work!
> 
> Will be giving myself my Clexane injection tonight with a big smile on my face!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Fab news Ginny, your little bean is thriving.




LeeC said:


> Oh my freaking God!!!!!! 5 weeks today and think I will be meeting my lil rainbow.

:bunny::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny:




Hope39 said:


> Ive booked my scan for when I am about 6.5 weeks so hopefully get to see a heartbeat. I normally have scans every 2 weeks but I am going to push for only have to wait a week maybe 1.5weeks, in my experience so far, I get a good scan at 6 or 7 weeks then the baby literally survives days after I have seen the heartbeat so I've waited 2 weeks to be told no heartbeat whereas if I had a scan a week later I would know sooner. I know im not having any side affects so far but I really don't like putting drugs into my body if the baby has died and they are not needed
> 
> ANyway that's enough of talking about my babies dying all the time, this one is NOT going to, its going to make my Christmas a happy one this year as the last 3 just bring sad memories
> 
> HOPE IS IMPORTANT - I have plenty of hope at the mo xxxxxxxx

HOPE IS IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am getting fortnightly scans, that would be great if they could squeeze an extra few in for you Hope :hugs:



AFM... I too had a scan today and we have a heartbeat. The sac is also not being compromised by my possible uterine septum :happydance:. I was a little disappointed with the scan though as my RMC did it so quick I noticed he was a bit careless (we've been through these so many times havent we girls?). One of the pointers to measure growth wasn't even at the end of the sac, I can clearly see this in the scan pic. He has put me at 7 weeks, when I should be 7 weeks 2 days from ovulation date so I'm trying to just bear in mind the scan could be slight human error and all is well :wacko:.

The next 3 weeks are my crunch period, back in a fortnight. There's no point me even posting the scan up girls as the scanner machine was pretty pants as well and it's not very clear xo


----------



## Hope39

Ive never had a scan pic yet, I wont probably get one either till 10 or 12 weeks, it would be too much of a painful reminder if things don't work out

x


----------



## Zebra2023

Just a quick update, will catch up properly later. 

It's a girl!!!! <3


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yeah Zebra!!!!!!!!!!!!!! About time there were some more girls on here:happydance::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Yay zebra!
Angel it does sound like human error. Shame on a careless tech for causing more stress than is needful.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Thanks Awesome, I answered your other post on the Nov thread. HOPE IS IMPORTANT!:hugs: (this mantra came from Pad a few months ago and it seems to have stuck with many, and why not as it is so true :winkwink:) xo


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Hope IS important. Thank you. I think I have been thinking too much on the bad things that could and have happened that I don't take the time to remember hope.


----------



## MightyMom

Ginny so excited for you!! That was my biggest hurdle in this pregnancy, I couldn't wait to see a heartbeat! And you're measuring ahead, great news!!

AwesomeSauce: How far along are you? It gets easier.

Hope: It's a long wait for that first scan but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Lee: I haven't even made a list for my hospital bag. I'm not ready! OMG I need another trimster...

Zebra: CONGRATS ON TEAM PINK!! I'm now 17/17 on gender guessing... ;)

Angel: CONGRATS on your scan! It is frustrating when you are expecting top notch service and you notice that they are shortcutting you. There is A LOT of human error with scans at 7 weeks, so don't worry if you are off by a couple of days. That's like 1mm of difference, it's easy to be over or under.


----------



## maisiemoo

Hey! Just been kindly invited over by Hope :) 

A little background info, I've had 5 miscarriages, with 4 being recurrent since the birth of my daughter 2.10 years ago! After much heartache, it later transpired that I have a blood clotting disorder called antiphospholipid syndrome - it's been suggested that aps is accountable for 1in5 recurrent miscarriages but goes largely under diagnosed due to lack of awareness within the medical profession, crazy! 

Since my diagnosis, I am now being treated with Fragmin injections and aspirin. My haematologist has said my chances of a successful pregnancy have now gone from less than 10% (my daughter is amazing to have beaten these odds) to 75% 

So for now, all seems to be going well. Will be having my first scan at around 8 weeks. In the meantime, I'm treating each day as mini victory :) xxx


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Zebra!!! And great news about everyone's scans and heartbeats.... I agree with you all- I usually feel good for about 4 days after a scan and then the nerves come back and I start to worry. By the time I go for the next scan just 2 weeks later I am a complete wreck all over again :dohh: Can't seem to break the cycle!:shrug:


----------



## Hope39

Welcome Maisie :happydance:

You will enjoy this thread, they are a great bunch, ive only recently come back to this thread and am hoping I get to stay here and not go back to RMC thread

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations hope!! So so so happy to see your bfp keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, at such an early stage the dates are not very accurate. This is what we were told at our first scan. So do not worry about the dates being slightly out a this stage. It's only once you get further on and baby is a bit bigger that the dating gets more accurate.

Congrats to all others who have had scans as well.


----------



## Hope39

Danceroi I haven't had a scan yet Hun, think you meant angel xx


----------



## Zebra2023

A big thank you to all you ladies who congratulated me on our little girl :pink: :flower:



ginny83 said:


> I had my first scan today - got to see a little heartbeat :)
> 
> I'm 6+4 according to LMP, but scan put me at 7 weeks :) I know I still have so many hurdles to get past, but I just feel so happy that all these medicines and stuff might actually have a chance to work!
> 
> Will be giving myself my Clexane injection tonight with a big smile on my face!

That is amazing news Ginny :happydance: 



AngelSerenity said:


> Zebra.... for some reason I'm going to shout :blue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raptasaur said:
> 
> 
> Angel even the smell of my busband in first tri made me ill!!! He knew far better than to try anything on. In fact we still haven't dtd since we conceived this baby. I has ms for 17 weeks and we don't seem to have gotten round to it since. I always go to bed early and he gets up early so we are like ships passing in the night. Poor man is so deprived!
> 
> Sorry Rap but that made me:haha: and :rofl:. I don't think I could get away with things for that long but yes a bit of space while I'm feeling rotten would help:winkwink:. He did come round ok and has done a lot of the house and toddler chores, but he's probably building brownie points if I know him!
> 
> 
> 
> AwesomeSauce said:
> 
> 
> So many things can go wrong in a pregnancy. My first mc was last may at almost 11 weeks. Blighted ovum. One huge pregnant lie. My second was last October. I was almost 17 weeks and had seen and heard the baby so many times before there was just no heart beat. I had a subchorionic at 9-13 weeks and thought all was well, I hadn't see blood for weeks, but I was wrong. Now that I am pregnant again I am terrified all the time. How are you ladies coping?Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome, it can be so difficult and the only way I think we get through it is by keeping that end goal in mind and taking each day at a time :hugs:. This journey is so difficult for RMCers and it certainly robs us of being able to enjoy things as most women do.
> 
> 
> 
> ginny83 said:
> 
> 
> I had my first scan today - got to see a little heartbeat :)
> 
> I'm 6+4 according to LMP, but scan put me at 7 weeks :) I know I still have so many hurdles to get past, but I just feel so happy that all these medicines and stuff might actually have a chance to work!
> 
> Will be giving myself my Clexane injection tonight with a big smile on my face!Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Fab news Ginny, your little bean is thriving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Oh my freaking God!!!!!! 5 weeks today and think I will be meeting my lil rainbow.Click to expand...
> 
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> Ive booked my scan for when I am about 6.5 weeks so hopefully get to see a heartbeat. I normally have scans every 2 weeks but I am going to push for only have to wait a week maybe 1.5weeks, in my experience so far, I get a good scan at 6 or 7 weeks then the baby literally survives days after I have seen the heartbeat so I've waited 2 weeks to be told no heartbeat whereas if I had a scan a week later I would know sooner. I know im not having any side affects so far but I really don't like putting drugs into my body if the baby has died and they are not needed
> 
> ANyway that's enough of talking about my babies dying all the time, this one is NOT going to, its going to make my Christmas a happy one this year as the last 3 just bring sad memories
> 
> HOPE IS IMPORTANT - I have plenty of hope at the mo xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> HOPE IS IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am getting fortnightly scans, that would be great if they could squeeze an extra few in for you Hope :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM... I too had a scan today and we have a heartbeat. The sac is also not being compromised by my possible uterine septum :happydance:. I was a little disappointed with the scan though as my RMC did it so quick I noticed he was a bit careless (we've been through these so many times havent we girls?). One of the pointers to measure growth wasn't even at the end of the sac, I can clearly see this in the scan pic. He has put me at 7 weeks, when I should be 7 weeks 2 days from ovulation date so I'm trying to just bear in mind the scan could be slight human error and all is well :wacko:.
> 
> The next 3 weeks are my crunch period, back in a fortnight. There's no point me even posting the scan up girls as the scanner machine was pretty pants as well and it's not very clear xoClick to expand...

Brilliant news Angel :happydance: 



MightyMom said:


> Ginny so excited for you!! That was my biggest hurdle in this pregnancy, I couldn't wait to see a heartbeat! And you're measuring ahead, great news!!
> 
> AwesomeSauce: How far along are you? It gets easier.
> 
> Hope: It's a long wait for that first scan but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Lee: I haven't even made a list for my hospital bag. I'm not ready! OMG I need another trimster...
> 
> Zebra: CONGRATS ON TEAM PINK!! I'm now 17/17 on gender guessing... ;)
> 
> Angel: CONGRATS on your scan! It is frustrating when you are expecting top notch service and you notice that they are shortcutting you. There is A LOT of human error with scans at 7 weeks, so don't worry if you are off by a couple of days. That's like 1mm of difference, it's easy to be over or under.

Thank you :D You are really good at guessing :thumbup:



maisiemoo said:


> Hey! Just been kindly invited over by Hope :)
> 
> A little background info, I've had 5 miscarriages, with 4 being recurrent since the birth of my daughter 2.10 years ago! After much heartache, it later transpired that I have a blood clotting disorder called antiphospholipid syndrome - it's been suggested that aps is accountable for 1in5 recurrent miscarriages but goes largely under diagnosed due to lack of awareness within the medical profession, crazy!
> 
> Since my diagnosis, I am now being treated with Fragmin injections and aspirin. My haematologist has said my chances of a successful pregnancy have now gone from less than 10% (my daughter is amazing to have beaten these odds) to 75%
> 
> So for now, all seems to be going well. Will be having my first scan at around 8 weeks. In the meantime, I'm treating each day as mini victory :) xxx

Welcome :D Really pleased all is going smoothly for you. Sorry to hear about your losses too :hugs:

AFM - So a little bit more about today, as the sonographer was having a look to see what she was, I blurted out its a girl, I didn't see no bulge and saw what I thought was 3 lines. She didn't get a chance to say anything, woops :haha: She confirmed it was a girl :pink: :baby: She gave us a good look at our little girl, pointed everything out, nice strong HB going on. She kept bouncing around and sucking her thumb. She also gave us a few waves. I have it on DVD as it was free, I got a leaflet through the post about it. Amazing :cloud9:

I also asked her about my placenta, I remember her saying it was high up towards the back, I asked her so what I am feeling is the baby then. She said yes, is it like a bubbling/popping sensation and such. So I guess I am feeling our little girl then? She also did a 4d freeview but it didn't turn out so good as it is too early. 

Pictures attached :D No wonder why I was waiting ages, I didn't even press upload :dohh: baby brain :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0007.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0018.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0029.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0039.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommaandbaby

CONGRATS!! zebra on team:pink:


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Danceroi I haven't had a scan yet Hun, think you meant angel xx

Sorry hope, I get easily confused!:dohh:

Lallie, I had my first scan at 7 weeks and that feeling of dread that hangs over you while to are waiting is awful. 

I then had scans at 8, 9, 11, 12, 13 & 14.

You have the scan and then breathe a sigh of relief and sort of relax for a couple of days, but then the countdown starts again til the next one, so I know exactly how you feel.:hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Ooh I'm hoping someone else could be joining this thread too, they've not long graduated from here but could be back real soon again

:)


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I started to bleed today. Ultrasound confirmed that I am miscarrying again.
I feel so broken. So defeated.

How did you keep trying over and over again? How did you continue to risk putting yourselves through the anguish? I am so dead inside. Was there ever any explaination? Was there ever anything different you could do for the next time? Yet another scar on my heart.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Awesome :cry: & :hugs:- I am so very sorry that you are going through this again. Each of us have learned to deal with the loss in our own way and your losses are very different then mine. All of my losses were very early, before we ever saw a heartbeat. I just never let myself think past 2 pink lines- I never could think of the end result, but that was just my coping mechanism. You'll know when you're ready to try again and don't let anyone rush you. Also, you should certainly be eligible for further testing at this point. They do not always find the reason (didn't in my case), but you should be able to get closer attention and medications. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I had the three big tests done after my last loss. Everything came back normal.
I don't even know what other tests to try or what other thing might be wrong with me.


----------



## ginny83

So sorry for your loss again xx

What 3 big tests?

I have had every test I have heard of on these forums and everything has come back normal except for borderline low protein S, which they put me on Clexane for, and the fact my blood pressure was a bit up, which they put me on BP meds for.

Besides my very early loss, the other have chromosomal testing which was all normal and my 2nd tri loss had a full post mortem which revealed no answers except he was slightly small considering we knew almost exactly when he passed away. 

I was warned when I started the whole investigation process that 50% of the time they don't find answers. I know it doesn't make it any easier to deal with though xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Awesome :hugs: :hugs: my tests were normal but the clinic I went to had alot of success with prednisone, progesterone, baby asp and lovenox for unexplained recurring early mcs. Worked for me. 
I haven't heard your story but to get through it all is horrible. You have to keep trying though.
Are u in the states?
Just read your posts about the mcs. Was your later loss tested that must have been awful to go through by the way.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on seeing heartbeat Ginny. 

Lee- u are farther along then bumpy and I ever was! And almost farther along than heart!


----------



## hopeful23456

One more thing- it was the will to have kids that kept me going. And I'm stubborn as hell sometimes


----------



## LeeC

Hopeful, Bumpy was saying that too.... I'm hoping to last the next 5 weeks just so we can get a bit more organised but I'm ready to meet this little one now, so either way. I'm happy.
How are Ava and Dylan? I stopped by MARL the other day, can't wait to become a full time member over there with you all. hope you're doing good huni x.


----------



## LeeC

Awesome, so so sorry, lots of hugs coming your way. We all know how you feel.

Like Hopeful, all my tests were normal too, I don't know your history either. Were you taking any meds or following a specific protocol.
I was the same also: prednisolone, Clexane, progesterone and aspirin as well as 5mg folic acid, Vit D.
I had nearly lost all hope but this seems to have worked for me despite my history and test results.

I hope you are getting lots of support and TLC. x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I don't know what half of the meds you have talked about are. What is prednisone? Celexane? 
I had three normal easy healthy pregnancies. Three healthy wonderful children. We started trying for one more in aug 2010. It took until march 2012 to get a bfp. The first loss was at almost 11 weeks when a scan showed an empty sack, blighted ovum. I fell pregnant the next month and carried him for nearly 17 weeks when a regular scan showed no hb. Testing for clotting disorders and thyroid came back normal. It took five months to conceive again...and now I am losing again. There are no answers, and no one seems to really have any advice for me. My midwife said there doesn't seem to be a problem she can help with, but she told me I could pretty much convince her to try anything with me. She said progesterone use has fallen out of favor but she will prescribe anything I want to try as long as it won't cause miscarriage or birth defects. I don't even know what to do from here. 
I know this will not be as bad as my second tri loss where I nearly bled to death, but I am afraid of the bleeding and pain that may be headed my way. 

I wish you all well. I wish I still belonged here.


----------



## Lallie81

Awesome Sauce, I am so so sorry :hugs:

I don't have the answers to your questions, I don't know how we all carry on- I think we are pretty amazing. 

My dr told me this- (may not be relevant as I live in Dubai) she can run all sorts of tests on me but for them to be effective I have to not get pregnant for 6 months. Then, if any of those tests come back positive she would prescribe me the same medication she can give me right now. It will do no harm so we chose this route. I took progesterone tablets from 3 dpo and baby aspirin throughout (still taking it). Once we saw that baby was growing in the right place i started the injections. Mine are called Innohep but I think that's the same as Clexane- as I understand it, these injections are all to do with blood and making sure it doesn't clot. I could be wrong though as I am making a point of not googling myself crazy this time round. If this pregnancy doesn't work out, dr has said we will have to use steroids but I don't know much about what that entails as we are taking it one small step at a time.

I don't know if that's any help. I hope you are doing ok and have support from DH and lots of hugs from your 3 little one's xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Awesome, im so sorry to read your news. In my own GPs word, 'you are not seeing the right people' after I had been treated very similar to you, ie there's nothing wrong, get on with it and come back in 6 months. 

Do you mind if I ask who you got your 3 tests done by? Can you get referred to somebody who specialises in recurrent losses? Sometimes finding the right doctor is the key, I've been on this journey over 15 years so annoy and persevere with the medical profession. There are numerous tests you can get done and its perhaps been the case that the right test hasn't been carried out yet. If you go onto the recurrent miscarriage thread and complete a search or ask you should find a comprehensive list. 

I too am in the unexplained category but I'm now being treated for APS (antiphospholipid syndrome) and I'm on low dose aspirin, high dose folic acid, clexane, vit d and progesterone. Progesterone did used to be more popular but that doesn't mean it isn't useful. Evidence points to a lack of progesterone in women in their mid 30s contributing to the placenta not working or developing properly. 

I hope you are getting plenty of support, give yourself time and do some research on he rmc thread to help yourself get a better understanding of what could be done. 


Thinking of you xo


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry awesome :hugs: thoughts are with you :flower:


----------



## mommaandbaby

so very sorry Awesome :hugs: i don't have much advice as I had my first child with no problems but then had 3 mc's in a row after with no answer why. and now did not take anything or do anything different and am 21 weeks along.


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I think the plan might be to lallie81 where we treat me as if some of the tests did come back abnormal. Treating with progesterone and baby aspirin and any other maybe it will work but it for sure won't hurt things. Can I ask what your doses are?


----------



## Raptasaur

Ginny and Angel, so delighted for you both seeing a hb. It is such an overwhelming relief to get over that first scan hurdle. 

Hope glad the steroids are ok for you and clexane injections going well too.

Lee enjoy your Easter break. Hope you've packed your thermals! Baby C will be here in next to no time now. Look how far we have all come. I still remember being so delighted for you when you got your BFP late last summer. 

Zebra congrats on baby girl. I guessed right!! Girls are awesome.

Welcome MaisieMoo and Lallie - this is a lovely supportive understanding thread.

Awesome sauce I am so sorry you are going through this again. I hope you can find some answers and the RMC thread is full of wonderfully knowledgeable and supportive ladies who will be able to help you find the right questions to ask and people to see. I regret not having looked into things more until I'd had my 4th miscarriage. When I joined the RMC group I learned so much and it helped me to get a diagnosis too - too much clotting but only when pregnant. I would really recommend trying to see a specialist in RMC. Sending you :hugs: and I hope you are surrounding yourself with supportive family & friends. 

Pad missing you! Hope you're OK and not being bothered by the irritating family member again :hugs:. 

Taurus welcome back from your hols! 

Lils, Cgav and everyone else :wave:.

Afm the good news is I passed the GTT with flying colours, results totally normal, so gestational diabetes is not what is causing the excess amniotic fluid. Scan on Weds to see if things have got any better. As promised, picture of my baby from Monday's scan at 29+4. Check out the lovely big lips!

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/30%20weeks%20scan/32629d8db33757e5dc5295f6d71284f6_zpsa5473528.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Rap :flower:

Such a gorgeous scan photo you have there Rap, really pleased your GTT results came back ok too :D


----------



## LeeC

Rap. Gorgeous scan pic. Your baby is soooo cute already :)


----------



## Lallie81

Hey there Awesome.... i take 75mg daily of aspirin, 10mg twice daily of tablet called Duphaston (progesterone) and the injections are 35000 IU/UI or similar....

Hope you are doing ok
L
x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry awesome :hugs:

Great pic rapta!!


----------



## dancareoi

AwesomeSauce said:


> I think the plan might be to lallie81 where we treat me as if some of the tests did come back abnormal. Treating with progesterone and baby aspirin and any other maybe it will work but it for sure won't hurt things. Can I ask what your doses are?

:hugs::hugs:

I had 2 MC last year and had some tests done, but nothing found.

From 7 days after OV I have been taking 2 x 400 mg progesterone pessaries and since 7 weeks PG have been injecting 20mg of clexane.


----------



## ginny83

I'm on 100mg aspirin every second day, 40mg of clexane, 2 x 200mg Labetalol (for blood pressure) and 2 x 200mg of progesterone daily. I also take other supplements but I've been struggling taking them with morning sickness - I have a chewable prenatal and chewable vid D that I always manage though.

I also take Zofran for morning sickness.


----------



## cgav1424

I had two healthy, uncomplicated, full-term pregnancies then three miscarriages in a row before this one stuck. After my third MC, I had an HSG done which showed a small polyp/fibroid. We scheduled surgery to have it removed when I accidentally fell pregnant. Literally, my pre-op became my first early OB appt. With my second MC, he put me on progesterone suppositories and with my third MC, my doctor put me on progesterone suppositories and baby aspirin. It obviously wasn't enough to sustain the pregnancy so with this one, even though we hadn't had any tests done, he treated me like a high-risk pregnancy. I never stopped taking my prenatals or baby aspirin (81 mg in the US), progesterone suppositories (200 mg inserted vaginally every night) and prednisone (10 mg twice a day). The only thing different was the prednisone so I'm a huge believer in them now. :)


----------



## MightyMom

Awesome, sorry for your loss. It never gets easier. I just waited for my heart to heal before we tried again. It took longer each time. I also saw an RMC specialist who treated me like a person instead of some pregnancy-crazy lady.

Rapt & Zebra: Beautiful pics!!

OMG I so thought I was in labor last night. NOT COOL. Painful contractions coming at regular intervals and lying down and drinking water did NOT help! I was freaking out!! But I decided to try getting some sleep because I have crazy BH if I don't get enough sleep, and it worked. Whew!! I still haven't packed my hospital bag, I haven't even made a list!! I spent the day prepping for the posibility that the baby will be here any minute. Made lunches for the week for DD, made lists, working on packing a bag.

Here's my hospital bag list:
Toiletries: travel toothbrush, toothpaste, bar soap
Hair brush & hair bands
Softest, largest, fluffiest towel I can buy (hospital towels are TINY, SCRATCHY, and YUCK!)
Snuggie (the blanket with sleeves) Had one last time, was the best EVER! I laid in bed not worrying about getting my blanket messy and I could even nurse with it. My fave hospital item!
PJ sox with no-slip bottoms
Shower sandals
Itzbeen timer (another must-have for me)
Going home outfits for me and baby
Cell phone, laptop, & chargers


----------



## JolleyGirl86

So sorry for the losses everyone has had to go through, they are never easy to go through. I have had 4 and was finally diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Syndrome. This is my 5th pregnancy and I am on baby aspirin and heparin. I am 20 weeks. I know the heparin and baby aspirin are working because in my other pregnancies I never made it past 9 weeks. I had a mc at 9 weeks and then the other 3 were at 6 weeks. Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## LilSluz

So sorry - I need to catch up, but this is a me-post (which you ladies know I never do). I'm just barely hanging on here...

Just had my Peri appt today & Dr said last time when I had &#8220;marginal placenta previa&#8221; & that it wasn&#8217;t a big deal bc these things, 90% of the time, move. Well, mine did move but in the wrong direction. I now have Total (or Complete) Placenta Previa. So, essentially, my placenta is fully covering my cervix & opening down at the bottom instead of being in front, although its still partially in front too (anterior). So, no :sex: which was fine as I wasn&#8217;t partaking in that in the 1st tri, but I did &#8220;slip up&#8221; (3x) during 2nd tri :blush: . Oops. So, none of that, no exercise unless it is very light walking here & there & a modified bed rest schedule, which I already had but which I will now work even harder to stick to. :(

And we aren&#8217;t sure about flying home for my shower. :saywhat: I have to go back in 2wks to find out but they really prefer you to be near a hospital (& I&#8217;d be finding out only 3 days before flying &#8211; not very good). There is a good risk of bleeding & hemorrhage starting in 2nd tri for TPP & with me taking injectable blood thinners (of all things), its probs not advisable. "If something were to happen" in the air, we&#8217;d both be toast &#8211; like the worst possible outcome. I&#8217;ve found mixed responses to this question per Dr. Google. I have alerted my sis & we are discussing some options but may just have to cancel the whole thing. :nope::shrug::shrug::shrug: But more importantly, I am now worried & just praying she hangs on until 28-30wks ideally. I know they "can" survive past 24wks but that's probably not the norm if I had to guess...

She's really my last & only chance ladies as I am 40 & I just can't ever go thru this again. I don't know what to do. I'll hang in there & be strong & hope for the best but I am now super PARLanoid & worried. :cry: Anybody have experience with this? I don't recall hearing anyone on here w/TPP...

Thanks for listening :hug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Lil,

PARL is such a shitty time isnt it. My friend just went through CPP. She did have bleeds on an off through out her pregnancy and was hospitalised at 31 weeks due to another bleed. Also, they told her they didnt want her more than 10 minutes from a hospital and since she lived an hour away, they admitted her.

But......she gave birth about 3 weeks ago to a beautiful little girl at 39 weeks so everything was okay in the end.

Im sure that everything will be okay hun, Im positive it will be........positive thinking!!!! Did Doc say it could still move back up again????


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm really sorry that you're going through this lils! :hugs: I don't have any experience with it or know anyone who has been through it so can't offer any advice... Just some :hug: 

Excuse my lack of knowledge, I don't know much about TPP... But when you say you woul like her to make it to at least 28 weeks, do you mean that it can cause pre term labour? Or do they like to get baby out ASAP for both of your safety? Just curious, hope I don't upset you :hugs:

Stay strong, you will be in my thoughts, as will your baby girl xxxx


----------



## hopeful23456

Lils- a couple of girls rpl in my babycenter group went through it and have babies now. It moved back up. I'm paranoid about stuff in general and wouldn't fly when I was pregs. Not like I had an opportunity to though. I wouldn't even exercise, bd, or drive 3 hours to my parents to have a shower because I was scared to be in a car that long and I didn't have any sort of issues. If you decide to not go, you could just have a shower after she is born too! You might be too nervous to have fun at the shower anyway due to the trip. 
:hugs: it's ok to just rest, you won't get any once she is here!!


----------



## heart tree

Lils, I agree with Hopeful, I was thinking about flying around 19 weeks, but decided against it due to fear of anything happening. I didn't have TPP, just general worry. I ended up on bed rest because they thought my cervix was short. My doc didn't think I needed bed rest, but agreed to it due to my history, my age (37) and my general anxiety about losing the baby in the 2nd tri. It was modified bed rest, but I was pretty strict about it. I would generally only be on my left side. I never lifted anything heavy. I got up to eat, shower, and go to the bathroom. It wasn't fun, but it was the only control I felt I had in helping to keep my baby safe. She ended up coming at 34+2 and is fine. Ironically my cervix was strong the entire time and they had to soften it when my water broke! We still don't know why she came early. I'm so sorry you are facing this new hurdle. It doesn't seem fair that PARL ladies should have difficult pregnancies. If it were me, I'd hunker down for the rest of the pregnancy and just rest. Nothing, and I mean nothing, is more important right now than the job of keeping your little one safe inside you for as long as you possibly can. I'm sorry I don't know more about TPP, but I know you'll find some ladies on this site who have encountered it. I hope they can shine some light and hope on this for you. You're doing great mama. Hang in there.


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Lils,
I also don't know anything about TPP but just want to send you a big :hugs:

As Taurus said, is there any chance it could move up again? 

L
x


----------



## cgav1424

Aw Lils, I'm sorry hon. My best friend had TPP and her DD is now an amazing 13 year old young lady. She took it extremely easy in her third tri and delivered via c-section a 36-37 weeks. I had PP with my DS, but my placenta moved so hopefully yours will too! 

My advice: don't fly anywhere. I know that sucks, but just stay put and take care of you and Lil Flo. You can always have a "Sip and See" once baby's here. :) I know there are no words that can make this better, but keep up that positive mental attitude and know that you are doing everything you can to keep you and your baby safe. 

You know I've been on bed rest since 28 weeks and I just took it all one day at a time. Every passing day kept baby inside of me and growing stronger and healthier. Just have faith, Lils. You've come so far and it will all work out for you in the end. Take it easy and focus on keeping baby safe and sound. Big hugs, mama. You'll get through this and will have your little bundle of joy at the end of it all. xx


----------



## LeeC

Lils. My best friend had Placenta Previa, she is visiting me from down south on Thursday so I will ask her about it all, I don't know anything I'm afraid but I remember she mentioned this to me when we were talking about labour a few weeks ago.

As if PARL isn't worrisome enough, I agree with Heart and Hopeful, I have also been on bed (pelvic) rest for most of this pregnancy, mainly on a just incase basis and because of my history.
No exercise, heavy lifting, it's been really tough going but will be so worth it in a few weeks.


----------



## dextersmum

Lils they thought I might have pp when I had my bleeds but it wasn't that I have other issues with my placenta that they are still not 100% sure caused the bleeds. Like you told me at this point all you can do is take the doctors advice and think positively and have your mantras. Sending you positive vibes x


----------



## Raptasaur

Oh Lils so sorry to hear about this. I don't know much about TPP but I think you should try to really cutdown on what you do and take it as easy as you can. I don't think flying sounds like a good idea as worrying about things will only stress you out more. A shower is a nice to do not have to do activity - people could always just send presents to you, or you could rearrange it for after the birth. Try not to worry too much. We are all here rooting for you and ready to listen when you need sympathetic ears. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:. There's still time for the placenta to move up too xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lils I am so sorry to hear what has happened. I don't know much about it but I hope things correct and that it moves up as there is still time. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Anyone else have an achey bump from baby kicking about, it's getting very tight now, baby is constantly sticking hands and feet out now and my tummy is doing all kinds of weird movements. I may have some internal bruising. Ouch.
I will post a bump pic soon. I am HUGE!!

Hubby and I have our first ante-natal class tonight.

How is everyone doing after the holiday weekend?


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Been totally hectic time for me lately.. am hoping that the last few weeks will pass peacefully and calmly lol.

Hey ladies! MARL and PARL alike!

Hope I sent you a message on FB, but I am so pleased you are here finally!

Zebra congrats on Team Pink! Yay another girl ... just when we thought the boys were taking over!

Ginny and Angel fantastic news for you both... am smiling all over!

Raps hey ya! Sorry have been AWOL, how are you doing now?

Lils... I sent ya a FB msg. I know it is another thing to worry about... but worrying will not help... Hope is Important chick. I know nothing about TPP hun, but Dr Google doesn't either. Rest... love your girl... follow medical advice and think of yourself! xx

Lee, Mighty and Cgav I have packed Leo's bag... not my own though lol.. have got as far as writing a list for what I need to get in there and that is it. Have said to Hubby I will get it done tomorrow as time is pressing on! Hopefully will find out next Mon at my next scan if Leo is still transverse.. poss C Section or if the lazy lil bugger has got his act together to move down, in which case it will be induction... 38 wks is the date the cons are saying... less than 3 wks to go! GULP!


----------



## LeeC

Hey Pad. I get my date next Weds at my last growth scan and specialist appt. I'm hoping for 39 weeks (around 2nd May) baby is head down for me.

I have everything washed up but still need to get packing, my mission is to be packed for both baby and I by weekend.

Holy shit, 3 weeks!!! How the hell did that happen.


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil,so sorry you are going through this:hugs: I don't know much about tpp.Try to get lots of rest and worry about the shower later:hug:


----------



## Hollybush75

So exciting Lee and Pad that you're getting so close now. I am still checking on here but I don't think I will be joining MARL as I just don't think I have the time! Especially as DH has gone back to work today!! I'm loving being a mother though it's bloody hard. Rebecca has put on nearly 2lbs in 2 weeks so she is thriving! My emotions are up and down but I'm hoping that it's just baby blues and not the start of PND. Pregnancy is now a distant memory!


----------



## LeeC

Holly, I was thinking about you this morning. 5 am to be precise. I was on the RM thread and reading back through some very old posts, it was a tough read, we were going through miscarriage around the same time in May 2011 and then Pad a short while later. It was comforting to read all the support though and I was just thinking about all the success stories from that thread and thinking that now you are one of them also. 

I hope your emotions settle Holly, it's understandable, it's been a long journey for you. Keep us posted when you can and great news about Rebecca Grace x.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and Pad can we see your list too if you get time. I STILL haven't put my bag (or even list) together. I have my best friend visiting for a coupleof days, hoping she is gonna give me a good kick up the arse and get me organised!!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Holly... it is so lovely to read that Rebecca is thriving! What a good girl she is!

Lee... I know... holy crap what the heck is going on! 38 wks for me is week commencing the 20th April... EEEKK! Have been very productive though... finished Leo's nursery, packed Leo's bag, packed most of mine and Hubby's bag, Hubby fitted isofix to car and we tested the car seat, have scratched our heads over the baby monitor (not sure we have quite got that one figured out), all of Leo's clothes and bedding are washed and put away in size order (I am such a control freak)! Leo's cot is made up and his mobile is up. I am also working on my birth plan at the mo.

I just need to order a second changing mat for downstairs and some pads for the bed and car just in case Leo is ultra awkward and decided to come early, at least the car and bed will be protected from my waters breaking and a few hanging toy things for his pram and car seat.

Am even off to for a nursing bra fitting and trying some slings tomorrow... check me out!! LOL

My list is...

Me
Mat notes
Birth Plan
Nightie x 3
Dressing gown
Slippers
Socks
Underwear (some disposable as apparently it sits better after a c section)
Cooling spray
Toiletries
Toothbrush
Face wipes
Lip balm
Food/drinks
Books/Kindle/Ipod etc
Maternity pads
Breast pads
Breast pump
Nursing bra
Nursing top
Pillow
Plastic bag for dirty clothes
Nipple cream
Phone
Towel
Chargers

Hubby
2 x tops
Socks
Underwear
Toiletries
Camera (charged with memory card!!!)
Books/Ipod etc
Massage oil
Money/change
Massage octopus

Leo
Car seat
3 x baby vests (2 x newborn, 1 x 0-3).... not sure how fat he will be lol
3 x baby grows as above
Toy/snuggly
Blanket
Nappies
Wipes
Cotton wool
Nappy bags
Anti bacterial gel
Socks/mitts/hat
Emergency baby formula
Sudocream
Bibs
Muslins
Nappy rash cream
Dummies (just in case)

A lot of this stuff is because we already know Leo will be kept in SCBU for a while... just not sure how long for.

Ladies if I have forgotten something glaring... which I am sure I have... please let me know! x


----------



## padbrat

Me and Leo at 35 wks!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-03 14.27.431.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Pad you are glowing!! Love that bump! :) I think your lists look good. Maybe consider bringing something to keep you warm (favorite blanket?). Hospitals can get very cold and the blankets are so thin! And don't forget a hair brush!


----------



## hopeful23456

love the pic pad! if you are going to shower at the hospital, bring cheap flip flops to wear in the shower and then throw away when you are done. 
and get a hands free pumping bra! pumping sucks without one. (not like pumping is fun in general but much easier with the bra...LOL) you can get them online anywhere too
https://www.toysrus.com/product/ind...0840&CAWELAID=1430134972&cagpspn=pla&pla=plab

for nipple cream this one is great and put it on before pumping
https://www.amazon.com/Motherlove-Herbal-Company-10011-Nipple/dp/B0007CQ726

if you are having a csection, be prepared to cut the top of your socks as your legs and feet swell a ton!!! at least mine did

and a big comfy robe would be really nice too. is the SCBU like a NICU? if so, you'll be wheeled and then walking very slowly there alot so a robe will be nice to wear (I just wore the hospital robe thing over the hospital gown - not comfy)

they should give you huge disposble underwear - ask for extras for home because after a cs - they are most comfy to wear (I bought huge granny panties but those disposables were much easier)


----------



## LilSluz

Zebra &#8211; Congrats on a lil :pink:!!! :yipee: I guessed right then! Your pics are beautiful & I totally see the 3 lines! Good for you guessing quicker than the u/s tech! :haha: So you are feeling popping? Mine felt like large &#8220;glub, glub&#8221; type gas bubbles when I first felt her &#8211; didn&#8217;t realizeit until it happened a couple times (& had to learn to distinguish btwn the REAL gas :haha:). You must be over the moon!!! :cloud9: And thank you. :hugs:

Rapt &#8211; Oh he&#8217;s so beautiful &#8211; look at that face! Great pic! :cloud9: Wait, I just said he but that was bc I saw &#8220;baby hector&#8221; on the scan (but then I checked & you are listed as :yellow:???). Did I read into that too much? :wacko: :haha: Congrats on &#8211;GTT! And thank you for the kind words. We are going to cancel the shower. :hugs:

Angel - :yipee::wohoo: on seing a hb!!! I&#8217;m so happy for you! Don&#8217;t worry about the 2 days, that&#8217;s really nothing. Oh & :grr: girl, my DH asked for &#8220;things&#8221; while I had all those symptoms & I told him twice what I thought about that - only twice. :haha:

Hope &#8211; welcome to junkie-isom!!! :haha: Hey, whatever it takes to get our rainbow!!! In a purely selfish & evil way :devil: I wish my DH had every symptom I had! I had at least 6 going on at once &#8211; about 15 diff rotating ones at all times up until 17wks. :muaha: He didn&#8217;t feel a thing&#8230; :gun:

Ginny - congrats on hb!

Lee, Pad, Cgav & MM &#8211; hope you are all in packing & getting things ready mode! Its less overwhelming if you resolve to do just 1 preg-related thing per day. (thats what I&#8217;ve been trying to do w/registry list & the stress of &#8220;all of it&#8221; is way less that way &#8211; baby steps!) :hugs: We will have to start taking wagers on an order! I&#8217;ll have to think about that one a bit&#8230; :hugs::kiss:

Masie &#8211; welcome & hope you are here for a long time :flower:

Lallie &#8211; I&#8216;m same way &#8211; totally fine until the night before the next scan then it&#8217;s :loopy: all over again.

Awesome &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry for your loss :cry:. The &#8220;typical RMC protocol&#8221; when nothing can be founds or &#8220;not all reasons are found&#8221; seems to be a 4-fold approach: 5mg folate/folic acid, baby aspirin or lovenox/heparin is better, vag progesterone & prednisone/steroids/intralipids. Not all of us are on this 4-fold approach but most are doing at least 3 of the 4. A 3rd loss qualifies you as RMC. If you want a list of tests, I did about 34 &#8211; 36 bloods, so that&#8217;s an idea of how many tests are out there 9& I have not done them &#8220;all&#8221;). PM me if you want the list, or you could just try to do the RMC protocol? If they are willing to give you anything, I&#8217;d probs not even bother w/testing & do the whole protocol to be safe? :hug:

Jolly &#8211; welcome :flower:

Taurus &#8211; thank you for that story, that made me feel better! Dr said &#8220;it could&#8221; move, but from what I am reading if it is diagnosed at mid-pregs/20wks, chances are slim of it moving. Its still a possibility, I&#8217;m just trying not to count on it & prepare myself for the worst (but hope for the best of course!). :hugs:

MissM &#8211; ask away, hun! I&#8217;m always curious about all these diff issues, myself & you never know when it can help someone else. TPP can often cause preterm labor &/or bleeding/complications so bad they have to induce early. Stage 3 & 4 have to be delivery via c-sec (I have 4 &#8211; worst kind). What&#8217;s nice is that at least they know what the problem is so they can give steroids to mature baby&#8217;s lungs faster & take any other necessary steps. Btw, love your new avatar &#8211; Charlotte is soooo cute! :cloud9:

Hopeful - :hugs: Thanks hun! Helps put things in perspective for me to know what you did w/o complications. I sometimes wonder if I&#8217;m being a &#8220;wuss&#8221; haha:) or if my worries are valid.

Heart &#8211; aw thank you for telling me your story as I had wondered why you delivered early. I guess we are generally just at higher risk for pre-term delivery too? I&#8217;m actually still working &#8211; but mostly from bed. :thumbup: I only have to go in once/month or every 2wks now, per my boss. But I am completely resting by 7pm wknts (except Fri nights), ½ day Sat. & all day Sun. 

Lallie &#8211; thank you for the :hugs:. Its possible it will move but not probable at this stage.

Cgav &#8211; thank you hun, I will be +++ now! And the more stories I hear the better I feel about it all. :hugs:

Lee &#8211; oh that would be great, let me know what she says. :hugs:

Dex &#8211; thank you, I will be ++++! Just had a lil freak-out period there. :winkwink: Having any of us bleed is just so scary due to our pasts. I admire you for what you went through & how calm you kept about it. :hugs:

Momma - thank you! :flower:

Pad &#8211; holy crap < 3 weeks!?!? :saywhat: Thanks hun, I will get on FB soon & check my msgs (haven&#8217;t been getting on much lately). Big :hugs: & calming ~~~~ coming to you as you prepare! Massage oil & octopus? I am hoping that is to massage his wife when she commands! :haha:

MM & Pad &#8211; thanks I have copied your lists into my &#8220;Pregs Tips&#8221; Word doc! :thumbup: 

Sorry I had a Momentary Lapse of Reason for a bit! https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/31.gif https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/9.gif I am one of those people that when something hits me out of the blue like that, I tend to go thru all of the emotions in a very short time &#8211; shock, fear, anger & depression, all at once. https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/66.gif But I also bounce back pretty quickly when its all over & I go in the opposite direction &#8211; I become even more determined to fight for it. Its just scary bc I had a very bad hemorrhage w/my 12.5wk mmc &#8211; so bad Dr. had to do an emergency D&C rt there w/NO anesthesia or pain meds & I almost went into shock. :shock::shock::shock: (so I know how bad I can really bleed - it was everywhere like a horror story & I wasn't on blood thinners). So, I had one last blowout this morning w/DH, got in a fight, then cried (loudly) on his shoulder while he held me close & we made up. https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Crazy/17.gif 

So my +++&#8217;s are that there seems to be mostly success stories w/TPP even when births are way early, maybe bc they are prepared for the danger rather than something just happening suddenly out of the blue & they have to figure it out? At least I will know what it is if I bleed, will promptly report the TPP & they can treat me immediately/accordingly. And I know that many of the ladies have been hospitalized w/bleeding 2-3x prior to giving birth, so if I do bleed, I can&#8217;t promise not flipping out (a little), but I&#8217;ll know that it happens to many & it may be OK & may subside &#8211; doesn&#8217;t mean she&#8217;s necessarily coming. :thumbup: But if she does, they can give me steroids to stimulate the maturity of her lungs, as they don&#8217;t &#8220;fully mature&#8221; until 38wks. :saywhat: 

And another thing to defo to be THANKFUL for is that I have a hospital 5-7 mins from my house, one 12 mins & one 13 mins, so 3 diff hospitals within 15 mins of my house! In an ambulance, its even faster in case it is a heavy bleed. And all I can do is rest, relax, try to limit worry/stress & activity & eat healthy. Aside from that, it&#8217;s all out of my hands, really. And of course I give her reiki & pray for her every morning too, so she&#8217;s getting lots of +++ juju on a daily basis! Now I am feeling better & starting to look forward again as I learn more about it &#8211; I/we can do this. One day at a time (just hope V-Day hurries up &#8211; 4 more wks :wacko:). And the stories really helped so thank you ladies, you are the BEST!!! :hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - loving the bump pic!!!! You look awesome & you have only gained in the tum-tum! :thumbup: You look so happy :cloud9:

(And have added Hopeful & MM's tips to my file - thanks!)


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Mighty and Hopeful for the tips! I have bought a little foldable brush to use and have a pack of ahem 'lovely' disposable knickers! Mighty the hospital I am at is bloomin boiling lol.... but will be taking my pregnancy pillow with me for comfort! 

OMG Hopeful that pumping bra freaked me out! Showed Hubby and he literally wet himself laughing.... he is so immature sometimes.. thank heavens I love him! Haha

Hey Lils! Yes me, Lee, Cgav and Mighty are so close to eachother it could be any one of us!! 

Yes the octopus is for massage lol... they taught us some techniques to use in early labour to help and massage is one of them, the octopus thing is awesome for that! We also tried toy cars as well! Haha

Everyone has a freak out or 10 in my case, on this journey chick. It is an insane ride we are all on isn't it!! Like you say there are so many positives to this situation, not least the extra monitoring you will have! I am lucky that the hospital is only 10 mins drive from where we live too!

At the end of the day... the scans show Lil Flo is doing beautifully! That is all that matters chick xx


----------



## hopeful23456

lils - your worry is definitely valid! I worried all the time about everything and still checked tp for blood every single time i peed when preg except maybe once but then worried because i didn't check. i didn't even wear lipstick because i was scared it would soak harmful stuff into my body, I mean seriously, it was insane what i worried about. about 2 weeks before i delivered they were checking dylan's cord alot because they thought it maybe wasn't getting enough blood flow, sometimes it was fine at checks and others it was just a little slow.
but in the end, things will work out :)


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I've been absent for a while- think I've got a sinus infection and just a general "yuck" feeling (on top of the pregnancy symptoms). 

Lils- Can't believe you have TPP (ok, actually I can because that seems to be the way things work for the PARL :wacko:). So glad you're a taking it easy and near a hospital.... come on V-Day!!!

Pad: Agree with hopeful about the swelling. Not sure how the weather is there, but I couldn't even put on my shoes for the first 2 weeks because of swelling, I walked around in flip flops. Oh and the underwear that the hospital gives you is wonderful.. def. get some extra ones to take home. 

I have my 20 week scan next week and I'm getting more scared by the minute. I'm just sure something is going to be wrong. I think I was feeling some pretty strong movement a few weeks ago and over the past 2 weeks it hasn't been as strong. Although I think I'm getting punched in the bladder. I have a doppler at home and can do ultrasounds at work, so I know bubs still has a heartbeat, but I'm worried about the other stuff. 

Oh- on a humerous and TMI note: Everytime I sneeze I "gush" a little. I thought that since I didn't have a vaginal birth with my son that my pelvic floor would still be intact, but guess not. Bring on kegals :dohh:

question: US ladies on zantac/ranitidine. How much are you taking? I am taking 75mg twice a day, but still having symptoms. I think with my son I was taking 150mg twice a day, but really can't remember. 

Hope every one is doing well!


----------



## dextersmum

hi ladies tried to have a quick read to catch up but not sure I can remember it all lol

Pad thanks for the list that has helped me. I had started to put things to one side in preparation. I have 8 weeks 4 days until my planned c-section so want to be well prepared with bags packed etc.

Pad and lee I can't believe you only have a few weeks left before baby arrives. 

Lee I am really impressed that you still don't know the sex of your baby. Do you have any strong feelings either way about it being a boy or a girl or are you just not thinking about it??

Lil we all have little dips in our positive thinking and just want you to know that I certainly do but like you I try to get myself back into positive mode as quickly as possible. Mainly for my sanity lol

I took myself off to antenatal day clinic at lunch time (after making a phone call) as baby had been very quiet all morning and I just wanted to get monitored. As soon as they put the monitoring belts on me she started to dance around and do all her morning wriggles in the 20 mins I was on the monitor. The midwife was lovely as I explained my history and told her I am now a paranoid pregnant lady and she said that is what we are here for and it is fine to come and check things out. She said Lexi is a tinker because she never stopped moving the whole time. And she has moved quite a lot this afternoon and so far this evening. The clocks going forward have really thrown me as I was really used to Lexi's timings and patterns but now they are out of sync. I mentioned this to the midwife and she said that if I am walking around when baby is moving it is in effect like I am rocking her to sleep.

my pgp has being playing up the last couple of weeks and I am getting pains in different places and waking up early in the morning with aching legs which means I have to get up as it is uncomfortable to lie down and I wake up in the night aching and having to move around - but I am not complaining as it reminds me I am pregnant. I have also experienced lightening crotch this evening which I am hoping is not a regular occurence lol


----------



## MightyMom

Lils: I was diagnosed with pp early in my pregnancy but it moved between 23 and 28 weeks. At my 28 week scan it had resolved and now I'm ok for a vaginal delivery. :) Stay positive!

Pad: I also second (third? fourth?) the hospital disposable underwear, c-section or not. Very comfortable, keeps the pad in place better too. The hospital will also give you maternity pads to wear, I'd use theirs. They are expensive, so if you'll need them after you go home, better that you use up the hospital's stuff while you're there. 

For those ladies delivering vaginally they will also give you a bottle to wash your private bits with, anesthetic spray, and witch hazel pads. They told me to put on on my underwear but OMG DON'T DO THAT! It hurt!! I had a tear, so that was NOT GOOD. But if you don't have a tear, it probably feels good to leave them on your maternity pad. :)

scarolina: Don't feel bad for worrying. I had/have days when LO isn't moving a lot and I freak out too. I went to the ER for it once, but since then I give it the 24 hour rule. I still freak out over everything though. I've gotten better, maybe because he's too big to not notice the movement now!

dexters: I hope your pgp gets better. Maybe try pillows when you sleep? I live in a nest of pillows at night! :)


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies not been on for a few weeks m not keeping too well x

Congrats holly Rebecca is gorgeous x

Welcome newbies x

:happydance: delighted to see angel hope & ginny here xxx

:hugs: lil x

Lee pad N rap not long now can't wait to meet your rainbows x

:wave: everyone x

Kody doing great she's such a good baby thankfully or I don't know how I would cope being ill And looking after her x got my 6 week check tomorrow need to think about contraception using condoms just now but no good long term I'm thinking the copper coil seems my only option apart from sterilisation has anyone any advice on that x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks for the advice Scarol and Mighty! I think I will also take the advice to get some cheap flip flops as well... so much to think of so I am pleased to get advice from those who have 'been there and done that'!!

Dexters my PGP has been nuts lately! I wake up in the early hours every morning... and Lexi is following Leo's lead as exactly the same thing happened to me! 

Lils! Happy 20 wks chick! Another mile stone down!! Hope your Sis is OK sweety and I am pleased to hear that you are rearranging your baby showers, a much better idea!

MrsK! Lovely to see you... what's wrong? You said you aren't well?

AFM I went and met up with a friend from my NCT gp and got measured for my nursing bra's! Bought 3 bras and a nursing top... blimey they are not cheap!! Then spent the rest of the day chatting with my friend and drinking coffee!! hehhe


----------



## Mrskg

Pad I have a rare headache condition called episodic cluster headaches aka suicide headaches x if u google it, it's the worst pain known to man! I've not had a cluster for over 3 yrs my neuro actually thought I'd grown out of it unfortunately it reared its head again 4 weeks ago x Totally devastated it ruined what should have been such a special time x I won't bore u with too many details but they tend to come on in my sleep I was having 3or4 a night an it was really taking its toll x I take 15 litres of 100% oxygen to abort an attack an usually takes about 20mins last week it all got a bit too much an I came up with the idea thati just wouldn't sleep after googling that an realising u can die I decided against that so I've been setting my alarm to rouse me every 10 mins seems if I dont go into a deep sleep pain can't get through! Having to sleep on couch with monitor beside me not ideal but needs must x I've had a few through the day but managed to abort them with nasal pain med an O2 x bet u wish u hadn't asked now lol x


----------



## LeeC

MrsKG, I've been meaning to text you to see how you have been doing with the cluster headaches, any news on your appt with neuro yet? 

Mark and I can't wait to plan a little visit to you but best to wait til you are feeling much better.

I used to have the coil fitted many years ago and tbh it was a good form of contraception for me, it did hurt when they fitted it and a little when removed but I just lay down for the afternoon with painkillers and a hot water bottle after.

I didn't get the Minerva coil as didn't want anything that messed up my hormones as we knew we would be TTC again in the future at that time.
I would def recommend it though.

Kody is absolutely gorgeous, I really can't wait for a cuddle with her :)
x


----------



## LeeC

Pad I started to do my list (ok, I'm lying my friend did my list), I asked her to put flip flops on there too, I remember after my operation with my ectopic pregnancy, taking a shower was not great so yes I would def agree with Scarol and Mighty and pack the flip flops..

I am going on a shopping spree to Boots and Asda this weekend.

When is your next appt, sorry - baby brain! I am back to see consultant on Weds for a growth scan and really hoping to get a date.


----------



## LeeC

Scarol: I am taking Zantac 150mg twice a day and still getting some hb. I have also taken some Omeprazole x 1 per day which seems to help also as well as drinking a gallon of Gaviscon each day.


----------



## padbrat

Ooo MrsK how awful.... I have only ever had 2 migraines in my life and that pain was dreadful let alone what you are experiencing! What can they do about it.... you cannot continue long term without some deep sleep.... what on earth could have triggered them? I so hope you get sorted out quickly chick.... esp now you have the lovely Kody!

Cheap flip flops in the bag Lee! Just bought all my nursing stuff so that is in there too.... getting there! My next scan and Cons appt is Monday... am hoping for a date too though I still feel Leo is transverse, just lower down..... am not panicking.... stay calm lol! How you feeling? Is babyC now head down?


----------



## LeeC

Hey Pad, just seen you on the RM thread so jumped back over here for your update.

OMG excited for you for Monday, I really hope you get a date or a plan of action, I'm hoping for one on Weds.

Baby C has been head down for a while now and was still that way at last scan so I'm pretty sure he/she won't be changing position now, although the way this bubba is stretching and moving about is crazy at the minute, still doing the rest a day, go crazy for a couple of days routine.
I just sit and watch my tummy doing the weirdest things.

You are sooo organised, I'm jealous, can you come here for a few days!

Pad, I have to say, I just got my electric breast pump, remember I said I couldnt resist a squeeze a couple of weeks ago and I had some colostrum coming through..... I think you know where I am going with this lol........... Ouch!!!


----------



## LeeC

Dexters, I've been looking at my 4D scan pic, I def think boy from these pics, but you never know, everyone who has seen the pic has said boy too. I'll post it on here, see what you think. 

How you doing, are you feeling a bit more relaxed about the pregnancy, it's been a difficult time for you recently, but you are nearly there too.


----------



## LeeC

I'm thinking boy from this pic. Bump pic to follow soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hope39

Hello ladies

I need to catch up properly with you all but just have no time. Fact, I hate paye year end especially when they are implementing new stuff for the new tax year, grrr, think I will be working this weekend

One of my clients just called me a sad b*****d for working sunday, so I kindly pointed out if I didn't work then he would get fined £750 for late accounts, so yes I am a twat for saving him £750 and losing my weekend

I will catch up properly over the weekend, now off to get my hair done :)

xx


----------



## Hope39

Lee I thought boy when I seen the pic the other week

My OH nephew partner had her 20w scan today and she is having a little girl, so his other niece has offloaded all her girly clothes. I hope some get off loaded in my direction, I have enough young nieces and nephews so hopefully I wont have to buy to much

xx


----------



## ginny83

Lee, I don't know if I haven't seen that pic or accidentally missed it - but it is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## hopeful23456

Love the scan pic lee!!!! Maybe I should guess girl as everyone else think boy...


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee.... I'm guessing boy!!! Gorgeous pic xo


Hi everybody else, I'm not great at the moment but hopefully I'll be up to catching up properly soon xo


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Angel. Hope you're ok huni, keep us posted x.


----------



## Hope39

Angel - seen your post on RMC, hope everything works out for you Hun, take it easy xx


----------



## Hope39

I want one of these

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...ofile.php?id=386017074808965&__user=589218888

Lee and pad I tagged you on Facebook to these, 

We have a mega beanbag at home that the dogs have hijacked, I kept joking baby would like it, now it can have its own!!

Xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lee... what a good baby you have going head down just like they are supposed to... do you think BabyC could give Leo a stern talking to about doing the same lol?? 

Will be so exciting for us both to know a date a plan! OMG OMG!!

What a lovely looking baby you are cooking there Lee! I seem to be growing an alien type baby.... will probably come out looking like Roger the Alien from Family Guy! Hahha

I saw that on FB too Hope! I want one they look fabby!!! Boo to that customer... what an a**!! Sod him after that comment and have a weekend!!!

Angel... hope all is well... will pop over to RM and have a look x


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks lee can't wait to see you too x going for copper coil :thumbup: 

Pad unfortunately there is no cure thankfully I'm episodic an not chronic x been 4 weeks now longest I've had is 8 weeks so hopefully nightmare will be over soon x got neuro on 22nd so we will see what they say about my sleep theory although I'd at her be a bit tired than in excruciating pain all night x 

I'm so excited for our new batch of rainbows x

Angel hope u are ok :hugs:

6 week check went fine kody is 10lb 3oz already x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MightyMom

Mrskg: Probably all the hormonal changes that are causing the cluster headaches. Sorry they are so bad, but as your levels re-equilibrate, I hope it gets better.

Lee: You and Pad are twinnies, so I'm positive you are having a boy and will be delivering same day. ;)

AFM: So achey, tired, and short-tempered today. I need some rest and relaxation! No way that is happening, I have SO MUCH to do!! And OMG, I'm almost full term already?? YIKES!


----------



## dextersmum

Lee it is hard to say whether boy or girl from the pic but looks very cute either way

I am feeling a little more relaxed with every day and week that passes and will feel more relaxed on monday when I am 30 wks and have 8 weeks until my planned section.

Pad I have been in nursing bras for about 4 months due to the size of my boobs as I outgrew the maternity bras and didn't want to pay a fortune at fancy bra shops. I would also suggest you try out the bra and nursing tops to make sure you can breast feed (eg get your boob out right) as some of them aren't great when you wear them and you ended up having to lift them up anyway.

Where did you get your nursing bra's from?

I have googled the baby beanbags as they look great and the one on FB is outside the UK. here is another link

https://www.beanbagbazaar.co.uk/bambeano-baby-bean-bag.html

although they are £50 and say the are for 0-6 months yet the ones on FB say upto 10 years don't they?

they have some on amazon too https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8...=baby&hvadid=454534771&ref=pd_sl_5jr0p2l5w1_p

found this one on ebay what do people think? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baby-Bea...Bouncers_GL&hash=item2ec72f8cf5#ht_2999wt_933


----------



## Neversaynever

Blimey...so many new rainbows already here and on the way :dance:

UK ladies...you don't get any free pads etc so make sure you pack plenty. You also still bleed a lot if you have section :thumbup: 

Mints or boiled sweets were a god send in my labour as well as a hand fan. 

Nursing tops....go for some cheap spaghetti strap/tank tops to put under whatever you normally wear. That way, you're covering your tummy as you pull the top down and just lift the whole of your outer too. Saves a fortune!

Love to all :flower:

XxX


----------



## dancareoi

I didn't realise how much you would bleed after a section, so plenty of pads, whichever birth you have.

Also disposable pants are a must!


----------



## Hope39

Girls who bet on the Grand National - there is a horse called The Rainbow Hunter!! I've placed my bet and if it wins I win £500 :)

Place your bets xxx


----------



## Hope39

Karen Brady on Life Stories has me in tears, damn hormones. Her first scan was just like my first 12w scan, xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hope, I missed it, she is one of my idols as I also work in sport.:winkwink:


Did you win anything?



Thanks for the wishes and thoughts girls, it does really help. I have just had a really hard year I suppose. I am now redundant and on top of that stress, this pregnancy, woeful MS, my DH on a 3-day week and money worries, my DH has a drink problem. It just got too much and I found my balls to deal with it last week and walked out with our DS. I stayed at my parents for a week and I am now back home only on the condition that he attends his GP and starts AA over the next week or so. If he doesnt I need to face the prospect of being a single mum, possibly with another baby. My DH isnt violent or abusive in any manner but he has issues and uses drink as his crutch which has turned into a very nasty habit. He needs to wake up and smell the coffee or all our lives are going to be wrecked. I have been putting up with the habit for 7 years and am fed up being treated like a doormat when I tackle the problem with him. I refuse to bring my son up around this situation, his hangovers and moody tempers 4 days a week are not a good example:growlmad:. He normally drinks 4 nights a week, a glass of wine and then up to 10-12 tins of beer! When we first got married he drank 6 nights a week for the first 6 months and I nearly split from him then, that woke him up and he sorted it out for a while. I dont mind a couple of nights a week, we all enjoy a wee drink, but he is alcohol dependent, bordering on an alcoholic now if I'm honest.

His dad was an alchy and his sister says she can see the same warning signs which I suppose kills me because despite my help, support, nagging, you name it, the only person that can stop this is him:cry:. He was devastated this past week so I'm praying this is the wake up call he needs.

My parents and his sister are 100% behind my actions so the ball is in his court now...


----------



## padbrat

MrsK Kody looks lovely and I really hope the neuro can work some magic for you xx

Lee can you imagine if Mighty is right!.... OMG Mighty!

Have def got some disposable knickers and lovely mat pads... they are just delightful aren't they!! LOL

Angel I think it is better to get these things resolved even though it is really hard to face... like you say he is the only one that can make this better and it is good you have his family's support too x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Thanks Pad. 

I actually ended up not using the disposable pants with my DS, I tired them twice and hated them! I just used my old knickers, you know the ones you keep for AF lol? The short type ones or groovy full bum and hip ones were great for holding the pads, I found the disposable pants uncomfortable and they didnt hold the pad securely. I waddled around the hospital trying to keep the pad in place when I used them before I gave up!

xo


----------



## Hope39

Remarkable woman, I didn't realise all the work she does. She went for a routine 12w scan and there was no heartbeat, it was her first pregnancy, Made me realise what I have actually been through with so many losses, I use to blot out everything that's has happened in the past but I can't lately, just before this latest BFP I kept thinking of my 5 angels daily. I suppose it just gets harder as time goes on

I hope you work things out with your OH, he needs to go to AA though if you have any future. I have lost a few best friends to the bottle, 1 is alive just about and the other got murdered.

I have a question about Clexane, does it start to hurt more the more injections you do. I found yesterday quite painful getting the needle in but today really bloody hurt. I had to try 3 different places, the needle didn't want to pierce my skin and i wanted to yelp in pain. Dreading tomorrow, I might try my thigh and give belly a rest. I use alternate sides but I'm still covered in mini bruises, funny little things. Xx


----------



## Lallie81

So sorry to read about what you are going through Angel. It sounds like you are being amazingly strong.

I agree with you Hope about the shots...definitely getting worse! I have one massive bruise that came from a shot that didn't even hurt and today's just didn't want to pierce the skin, same as you. I have a friend who is 6 months along that has been using the injections and she says she can find no reason behind it- some really hurt, some really bruise and other days are just fine :shrug: She also said that once you have a real bump, it's very difficult to inject into the stomach as its so hard and you can't really pinch an inch!

Scan for me tomorrow. Am petrified. My bbs aren't as sore and full as they have been so am really worried this is the start of some more bad news.:nope: Not sure how I will cope if it is.....Hurry up 12 noon tomorrow!!!


----------



## Hope39

Today Clexane only hurt a teeny bit :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Today Clexane only hurt a teeny bit :)

Mine is never too bad and I have been dong it for 9 weeks now! I have the self retracting ones, so maybe they are better than the other type.

I also make sure I am sitting down.


----------



## Hope39

Mine are self retracting too, I think, when the plunger clicks does the needle
Pop out? Is that what you mean? I use them.

I've only been on them two weeks, yesterday's really hurt x


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Mine are self retracting too, I think, when the plunger clicks does the needle
> Pop out? Is that what you mean? I use them.
> 
> I've only been on them two weeks, yesterday's really hurt x

Yes those are the ones. I am a little overweight so have plenty to grab hold of!
I think that probably helps as well:haha:


----------



## Hope39

Same here Danceroi, I can pinch an inch or more like 2 inches. I am so much bigger than I use to be. X


----------



## ginny83

Angel - so sorry to hear what you're going through. Hope you guys can find a way to work through it. xx


----------



## dancareoi

:shrug:


Hope39 said:


> Same here Danceroi, I can pinch an inch or more like 2 inches. I am so much bigger than I use to be. X

Can't think of anything else, perhaps your more sensitive to it that I am!


----------



## padbrat

Have to say ladies that some days it hurts more for a whole load of reasons... different injection area... bruising around there... not enough pinch.... way you are positioned.... gotta say at this stage it is a bloomin nightmare finding anywhere in my belly to do it. I found my thighs hurt much more than my belly...

Angel I have my lovely comfy AF pants packed too just in case... so glam!!

Have finally finished the nursery and am well pleased with it... it is not as nice and glam as so many I have seen... but it is just fine for my boy! 

Our friends came and saw us yesterday for the day with their 4 yr old son and 9 mnth old Daughter.... OMG I have never heard a child shout and scream for no reason in my life... not the 4 yr old he was a good as gold... the 9 mnth old!! She was fed, changed, played with, held, put down.... nothing worked... she shouted and screamed for the hell of it. I even said to my friend what is wrong with her and she said nothing.... she is just in a foul mood.

Reality check for the Padster I can tell you all!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Sorry been a bit awol. Had builders then DD's birthday, DD at home for 2 weeks for Easter holidays, my mother for a week and my brother and his family have just been to visit for 4 days. Has been lovely having visitors and help with Lyra but I am so looking forward to parcelling her off to school tomorrow and getting some alone time!

Pad you are blooming! And so organised. Thanks for sharing your list. I agree with you about the nipple cream as even with a baby who latches well they get a bashing. Mine were very sore and cracked and Lyra was a good feeder. I found Lansinoh lanolin cream sorted me out. If only someone had forewarned me I could have avoided the worst of it. Something else I think you and Lee mentioned was a waterproof mattress protector. I would highly recommend getting one of those, not just in case your waters break in bed, but after the birth you will probably get terrible night sweats when your hormone levels drop - soak the sheets style, and also more than once I had enormous milk letdown in my sleep and being a stomach sleeper, it soaked right through. Well worth the expense. Also when they're bigger, they will creep into your bed and even potty-trained little ones have accidents. Good luck with Mr Hayman tomorrow. Twang his bowtie for me!

Lils Hector is my husband's surname so this is baby Hector #2! I am still team yellow. So glad you are feeling more centred about everything, we just have to adjust to things as we go along, don't we? You are more than halfway now there! It is so reassuring to be close to a big hospital. Where we live now I am about 40 minutes away which does worry me a bit. I was a 5 minute drive away in London so they got me to hospital really quickly when things went wrong with my home birth with DD.

Lee gorgeous scan photo. Your baby is just beautiful! I still think girl from earlier scan shots but for no particular reason. Do you have a strong sense? I thought DD was a girl all the way through my pg and she was. 

Hi Hope!! Hopefully you will be getting a break now the tax year end has passed. 

Scaro enjoy your 20 week scan next week. My pelvic floor muscles are feeling the weight this time too, I think they struggle second time around.

Dexters glad Lexi is bopping around for you. It is so offputting when they have quiet days. Hope the pgp improves. Some days mine is OK and other days totally rubbish but you're right, it's a small price to pay. 

MrsKG lovely to hear from you, and that Kody is thriving. So sorry to hear about your headaches they sound dreadful. I hope the neurologist has something to help :hugs:. Kody is just beautiful.

Mightymum hope you've managed some rest and recharged your batteries. 

Hi Never!

Angel so sorry to hear about your situation. It sounds like absolutely the best thing to try and get him to confront this issue and I am so glad you have some familial support on both sides. Alcohol is so easy to misuse as it is so acceptable in our homes and daily lives. I hope he has the strength to get on top of this and give you the husband and father for your children you deserve :hugs:

Lallie thinking of you for your scan tomorrow and hoping all goes well. 

AFM had another scan on Weds. The amniotic fluid levels have reduced -they were well off the scale the week before, but now are right at the top end of normal on around 95th percentile. I presented myself to day assessment to get a doctor's opinion. Saw someone quite young, whose bedside manner was a bit irritating, but who seemed to think it was nothing to worry about. She just seemed very keen to push the injection they give for the third stage of labour as she said something about increased fluid putting you at higher risk for postpartum bleeding. Can't say I found her massively reassuring but I have another scan and consultant appointment at 34/35 weeks so we will see what the situation is then. Baby still growing well and for the first time ever has gone head down, having been transverse at every other scan I've had. I can feel they have moved as the kicks and punches are more central now whereas they were on either side of my belly before. Let's hope baby decides to stay head down!!

Otherwise feeling woefully unprepared. Living room finished but need new carpet and furniture. Children's bedroooms need decorating. Home office needs decorating and shelving and desk. Need to get a tumble dryer bought and fitted. Need to get all the baby kit out of the attic and get sorted. Not even got one washed babygro or muslin, aaaaaarrrrggghhhhhhhhh.........And the main risk of polyhydramnios is early labour!!!!!


----------



## Hope39

Dex - no break for me, it goes down hill from April. I have my own business as a book keeper so I have about 6 paye year ends to do and tons of self assessments by Next jan, preferably before baby arrives but I know what my customers I like, some give me a bag of receipts 2 weeks before deadline!!

I have clients I work for on a monthly/weekly basis too so ill be bogged down now till next jan. xx


----------



## MightyMom

Angel: I'm glad that you are addressing his issues. Alcoholism is tough because most people don't realize when they've crossed the line. I hope he can find a program that works for him.

Pad: I would suggest she have the baby checked for an ear infection or teething. Babies don't generally cry unless something is making them uncomfortable. My DD had an ear infection without fever and I only figured it out when her eardrum burst. :(

Rapt: Just take it one thing at a time and try to do the most important stuff first. I was feeling very overwhelmed but decided to just do all the super important stuff this weekend. I'm still not 100% on what was done but I feel loads better having done quite a bit of the most important. Now I can fine tune what I've done!

I'm so sore tonight. I've done it to myself, but it's still miserable. I did all the laundry, put together the baby's nursery corner and organized all of his clothes, organized the nursing corner, and unboxed and set up my daughter's play room. I found my maternity hospital gown from DD and a few other really important things that I threw in my hospital bag (that I finally packed!). So now I have a hospital bag for me and baby in the car. Not complete, but better than nothing. Also added some A&D Ointment to the baby's bag. If you apply it right after they're born, you can avoid the gunky meuconium sticking to their bum. It will wipe right off! (Have to do that for 3 days until it's gone, it's gunky!)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Awesome, I am so sorry. :sad1::hugs: I know from experience that there is nothing I can say to make you feel better but please know that I am here if you need anything. Just don't give up! This thread is proof that rainbow babies happen everyday!

Zebra, Congrats on Team Pink!!!!:pink:

Maisiemoo and Lallie, congratulations and welcome!:cloud9:

Rap, glad your test results came back ok. Beautiful scan too!:happydance:

Lil, I'm so sorry for your recent luck.:hugs: I'm sure everything will be ok, you should just take it easy. I met my husband's coworker's wife and she had the same problem. She said the only thing they had to do differently was bed rest and a c-section. That stinks about your shower though. I know it won't be as much fun but you could either do an online shower (where people just have the gifts shipped to your house) or a shower after she is here. Those are always nice because, not only do you know her sizes and what she needs, but also so everyone can see and hold her.

Pad, what a lovely bump! :thumbup:

scarolinarn, I have the same problem with the gushing sometimes. The builders came and planted some trees with some mulch and DH thinks I may have an allergy to the mulch. I've been stuffed up and running nose and sneezing like crazy. I have to make sure my bladder is empty or try to hold back the sneeze a bit. :haha:

Dextersmum, that is so funny about your LO. How rotten is she!?! I keep laughing at ours because I know it's normal but I find it so adorable how he sleeps when I am going for my evening stroll but as soon as I lay down to get ready for bed he starts doing cartwheels and karate kicks. :dohh: I love it so much though. I don't think I could ever get tired of it because it tells me he is well. So I can completely understand your concern!

MrsKg, sorry for your terrible migraines. They sound awful! I've gotten bad migraines since I was 16 but never anything like that. I hope you get any more of those! Love the photo. She is beautiful!!!!!

Hope39, people are nuts! Glad you didn't let him get to you.

Angel, I am so sorry for your recent troubles. I've been in alcoholic relationships before and I don't blame you one bit for leaving. Sometimes that's what it takes for them to get the picture. It so good that you have your family backing you up!

Lallie, good luck on your scan tomorrow! I know how emotional they can be. As far as your chest being less sore, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Around that stage my pain would come and go and it eventually tapered off. It got to the point where they even felt almost invincible! Eventually the pain came back and that is where I am now. :growlmad: Small price I suppose.:shrug:

AFM, we got our nursery painted, furniture in (Minus the glider), and clothes put away. :happydance: I was eager to get it all ready now before LO gets much larger and I won't want to be doing all this work.

My boss (the OB) said she can tell by looking at me that LO is going to be much larger than average. She was so sweet and has been buying baby clothes for him here and there. She always gets them a bit large for that reason. Guess I won't be using any of the NB sizes. Lol. He's going to be tall like his 6'8" daddy!

I FINALLY announced it on FB today. Not so much because I wanted to but because I wanted everyone to know on my terms. We went out to dinner to celebrate all the April birthdays in my fam. This special needs lady I once worked with has the same birthday as I do and we let her join us every year. I knew that once she realized, it would be all over FB so I had to beat her to it. I know it sounds totally stupid but I'm kind of worried about jinxing it, even still!

Husband finally got my PC working so now I am not limited to checking and updating this on my stupid iPhone.:happydance: Hopefully now I won't get so far behind!


----------



## Taurus8484

Lils  Hope everything is still going okay.keep up the bed rest!!!

Lee and Pad  I cant believe your only 3 weeks away.seems like your pregnancies have flown by.nice bump shot Pad.Lee, still going with boy

Rap and Dexter  Pretty sure we are all due within a couple of days of each other so we are the next batch coming through :happydance:

Angel  Im sorry you are going through this. My boyfriend before my hubby was an alcoholic, he went through one stint in rehab when I was with him, but he went back to drinking as soon as he was out. I had to walk away in the end for my own health as I found myself become sick with stress and worry. Hopefully you wont have to come to that and he wakes up to the fact that he has family that needs and depends on him more than alcohol ever will. Thinking of you hun xx :flower:

Lallie  Hope your scan went well xx :thumbup:

AMF - I still cant believe Im going to be a Mum.have to pinch myself sometimes..have to admit that Im starting to get to the uncomfortable stage, cant sleep, cant breathe, feet hurt.....but wouldnt change it for the world. Had appointment and baby is measuring 35 weeks..eeekkkkkk!!!!!!!! Its going to hurt isnt it :haha:.and havent even started the nursery or pack any bags yet.think we best get onto it :wacko:.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## dancareoi

Taurus8484 said:


> Lils  Hope everything is still going okay.keep up the bed rest!!!
> 
> Lee and Pad  I cant believe your only 3 weeks away.seems like your pregnancies have flown by.nice bump shot Pad.Lee, still going with boy
> 
> Rap and Dexter  Pretty sure we are all due within a couple of days of each other so we are the next batch coming through :happydance:
> 
> Angel  Im sorry you are going through this. My boyfriend before my hubby was an alcoholic, he went through one stint in rehab when I was with him, but he went back to drinking as soon as he was out. I had to walk away in the end for my own health as I found myself become sick with stress and worry. Hopefully you wont have to come to that and he wakes up to the fact that he has family that needs and depends on him more than alcohol ever will. Thinking of you hun xx :flower:
> 
> Lallie  Hope your scan went well xx :thumbup:
> 
> AMF - I still cant believe Im going to be a Mum.have to pinch myself sometimes..have to admit that Im starting to get to the uncomfortable stage, cant sleep, cant breathe, feet hurt.....but wouldnt change it for the world. Had appointment and baby is measuring 35 weeks..eeekkkkkk!!!!!!!! Its going to hurt isnt it :haha:.and havent even started the nursery or pack any bags yet.think we best get onto it :wacko:.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well

it will sting a little that is for sure!!

With my first i dont remember being in that much pain. By the time i got to hospital i was 7-8 cm dilated and it hadnt really bothered me at all. From then on my labour was really slow as i had the epidural. By the time i came to push they let epidural wear off, but i was so tired by then and baby wasnt playing ball, so epidural was topped up and baby delivered by ventouse. so a pain free labour and delivery. In labour for 42 hours in total!

My second was c-section as she was breach, so again i had the epidural and again pain free.

My third was different again. My waters broke at 10.00pm and by 3.50am he was born. I only had gas and air and it did hurt and the contractions were a lot more painful than with my first, but after less than 6 hours my little rainbow baby was born without causing me any ripping or tearing and as soon as he was out, the pain stopped and i had this lovely bundle of joy, which was worth every moment of the labour!


----------



## LeeC

Will catch up later. Just wanted to say hope all goes well at your appt Pad. I'm excited for you today x.


----------



## padbrat

Sorry lovely ladies... quick selfish post alert...

Have just been to the hospital and had a scan and Leo is still transverse, so I am being admitted today to the maternity ward for the next 2 weeks (unless he comes sooner) as apparently it would be quite risky for me to go into labour or have my waters break without being in hospital as he can't be born vaginally whilst he is transverse and there is a risk of cord prolapse etc etc!!! OMG OMG PANIC!!!

So basically I will be in there 2 weeks all being well with some steriod injections to help Leo's lungs... a lot of sitting around and boredom I suspect, however, whatever is best for him. 

I don't know how much catching up I can do with you all whilst I am in hospital... not even sure if there is wifi or anything there... so won't take my laptop. Will try and keep up on my mobile.

Hubby is on a triathlon training camp this week so I have just phoned him to tell him the good news lol... he is on his way home in a total panic... had to remind him this is just for observations and doesn't mean Leo is coming right now! Haha

Good job I have mostly packed my case, although Hubby will have to come back and grab more kit as and when I need it as I have only packed for a few days not 2 weeks!

Rap didn't see Mr H today... saw top bod Mr Mahenderen who is very nice! It was him who decided to admit me!

Lee.. twinnie... will pm you my mob no so I can keep track with what is happening with you and BabyC! 

Lots of luck all you lovely ladies and I promise I will try and keep up xxx


----------



## Lallie81

Scan went well :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so relieved! Was a really quick scan as dr did it for free for me just so I could feel reassured. Just had a quick look at heartbeat and measurements and all is good. Measuring between 8 weeks and 8+2 she said. Here's the pic.... it's really poor quality and all the info on the screen is wrong!! The only correct info is GA and CRL but still, it's there, my 8 week old squig with heartbeat!!!
 



Attached Files:







Squig at 8 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lallie81

Pad.... sorry to read that it all seems a bit hectic for you and not really as planned but as you say, it's for the best. Really hope there is wifi at the hospital for you, what on earth will you do without it for 2 weeks??!! Am not sure I could cope :haha:

Take care and all the best for Leo's arrival!!
:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lallie... yes I am contemplating the boredom too LOL... ahhh well...

Great news on your scan! What a good looking squig!! LOL


----------



## AngelSerenity

OMG Pad, IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby Leo is going to be here so soon now :happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance:.


Take plenty of books, magazines and make sure your family and friends get a visiting rota up to help beat the boredom. One of my good friends was in and out of hospital for her first with high BP, her last stint was over 3 weeks and yeah she said she went stir crazy:wacko:.


Just remember your mobile charger so hopefully you can keep in touch!


OMG OMG OMG:cloud9::kiss::hugs::kiss:


Good luck xoxoxoxo


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Angel... mobile charger packed and Kindle topped up with books... though may add a few more just in case lol.

Hubby just better Sky + all the stuff I am going to miss!


----------



## Tasha

Just popped on to see how you all are and saw Pad's news. It will be boring but so worth it. Will be thinking of you.

I didnt use disposable knickers, just got cheapies from Primark as they were much more comfortable. I also dont use maternity pads but kotex sanitry towels as they are thick and soft.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hiya Tasha, I hope you are doing ok? I've been thinking about you. 

Thanks for the tip, I forgot I only used maternity pads for about two days with my DS, I then just used normal sanitary pads. Just make sure you have plenty of both in stock girls xo


----------



## Tasha

Im okay Angel. AF due in a week (Riley Rae's second birthday) and so pretty much limbo atm, you know what the TWW is like.

How are you?


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone :wave:

Angel - Sorry to hear about what you are going through, I hope things turn out ok in the end. You are very strong it seems :hugs:

Pad - I can't believe Leo will be here sooner, that is lovely :) I hope everything goes well for you, you are in the best place. As Angel said, lots of magazines, books and other things to do. Keep us updated :thumbup: 

Lallie - Hello :wave: Lovely scan you have there, really pleased things are going well for you :dust:

Hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - I have terrible baby brain, I swear it is getting worse :haha: Every morning I always take my injections first. I jumped out of bed for past few days doing other things first forgetting about my injections (I feel so horrible that I have) my partner has had to remind me which he never used to before. I need to try and remember to take my aspirin and folic acid in the evening too. Sometimes I scare myself that I haven't taken them. I also forget which side I have injected :dohh: Such a little worrier at the moment about that. Eeeek! Not only that I forget where I put things, when I find them they are in the most weird places ever :haha: I forget why I went upstairs or wherever etc...Is anyone else like this? :)

Thank you to everyone who congratulated me on our little girl :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Tasha for coming by and giving me those tips... means so much hun xxx

And of course Angel as well xx

I know Zebra... scary!

Right really must log off and get myself sorted... still have a curry to make and freeze and last bits to pop in the bag!!


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Thank you Tasha for coming by and giving me those tips... means so much hun xxx
> 
> And of course Angel as well xx
> 
> I know Zebra... scary!
> 
> Right really must log off and get myself sorted... still have a curry to make and freeze and last bits to pop in the bag!!

Pad, this happened with my second, she was traverse and they admitted me as my first baby had been 3 weeks early they couldn't risk me going into labour.
However, she did move slightly and I only ended up being in for 1 night, but she went breach.
I was allowed home, but wasn't allowed to go too far away for a hospital just in case I went into early labour.
Had a c-section at 38 weeks.


----------



## LeeC

OMFG Pad, just got your email and jumped straight on here. I have saved your mobile number so yeah, we can def stay in touch by phone for now until (if) you get Wifi sorted.

Well, you certainly have one stubborn and impatient little bubba there, I wasn't expecting to read that at all today but I def think it's for the best although que the boredom. I can't believe you're making a curry lol, maybe you should spice it up some and eat it to help Leo on his way. 
Now its time for you to rest up while you are in there as you are gonna meet your little Leo very soon and I know he is gonna keep you on your feet on the outside too lol.

Just as well you are more organised than me and packed already, although I think I have about half my bag packed now.
Your nursery is ready too so that's all good, I was looking forward to seeing a pic of it.

Bet Twig is breaking his neck to get back to you, I can only imagine what Mark would do if they took me in Weds but I'm counting on baby C to hold on til week 39, so I can get the nursery done!

Keep me posted with what's happening and I'll do the same, if you need me to update BnB for you it's not a problem either.

Hugs twinnie, I know eveything is gonna be fine and I'm super excited for you xxx.


----------



## ginny83

Pad - can't wait to hear on more updates. Hope your stay isn't too bad. I was in hospital for 4 nights before I had M and that was long enough for me... although it's a good excuse just to rest up and try and get as much sleep as you can!


----------



## bumpyplease

Omg pad you are going to be meeting Leo so soon!!!! I love all the ladies on here but pad and lee have a special place in my heart as I have followed your journeys from my day 1 of bnb And you have both been through so much. I'm so excited for you both I really am!!!!!!!
Thinking of u pad hope the next 2 weeks don't drag too much!
Ps - new pics of Alfie in the marl thread - he's now 7 months!!! X


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Bumpy, I'm sure I speak for Pad too when I say we can't wait to join the MARL thread, I started this journey on here with so many of you that have your beautiful rainbows now, I don't think I would be here now without all the support from you ladies, we have def been through the good and bad together. 

I'm going to text Pad later, will let her know you were asking after her, now going to check out more Alfie pics :)


----------



## AngelSerenity

Tasha said:


> Im okay Angel. AF due in a week (Riley Rae's second birthday) and so pretty much limbo atm, you know what the TWW is like.
> 
> How are you?

So so thanks Tasha, getting on with it, what else can we do? Anxious for this week but I've 2 big final job interviews on Wednesday and Thursday to prepare for so I'm praying my symptoms give me a little break for a couple of days :wacko:

Hopefully you will get good news soon Tasha, you so deserve it. Did you get your Dr S referral sorted yet? :hugs::kiss::hugs: I hope you can find some peace in marking Riley Rae's birthday next week xoxo


----------



## dextersmum

gosh pad things change quickly for you don't they. But as others have said you will be in the best place so they can keep an eye on you and you will feel better if you are being monitored etc. If you haven't aready taken some in I would suggest some ear plugs and an eye mask to wear at night as the wards are not the quietest of places especially at night if other ladies are being monitored or given drugs through the night. The steriod injections also hurt a little bit at first but it wears off after a minute or so but it is worth it just to make sure Leo's lungs are helped to develop if he comes early.

Lee keep us posted on how pad is getting on. And I hope you don't find out on wednesday that you have to go into hospital too as that would be too spooky following your twinnies lead lol.

AFM I had the whooping cough injection today and my arm is now rather sore and I can't lift it up very far but I am sure that will wear off. I have been quite tired so far in the third trimester and feel like my bump has grown over night lol. 8 weeks today I will be having my planned c-section as I am now 30 weeks and feeling really pleased that I have got into the 30's


----------



## Taurus8484

Oohhh Pad.....2 weeks in hospital. Like the others have said the best place you can be for you and little Leo.

At the risk of sounding stupid, can someone please tell me what "lying traverse" means.....


----------



## Hope39

I think it's lying sideways, not head down or breach, side to side xx


----------



## Madrid98

Pad you're going through exactly the same thing I experienced with Z. I was further along though & they kept me only 4 days but it was because eventually she moved head down. I hope is the same for you!!


----------



## LeeC

Yip, Leo is laying across ways.

Ok so really bizarre, but I am craving sponge!!! I haven't had any cravings this pregnancy at all, in fact my appetite hasn't been bad since stopping the steroids. 
Doesn't sound so strange but it's not cake I'm wanting to munch on, it's bath sponge. Must be a case of Pica. 
Am I a freak, anyone else having/had strange or non food related cravings. Don't think I'll mention this at my antenatal class tomorrow :/

Must update properly tomorrow for Lils and Angel.


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks Hope and Lee, had no idea. So it sounds like he could still move head down then?!?!?!?! 

Bath sponge!!!! Sorry hun, cant say I have had anything like that. Just strawberry flavoured milk for me.....your right does sound like pica.


----------



## MightyMom

Might need a new pre-natal vitamin Lee. But I would also suggest a calcium supplement with a Vitamin D supplement to help it absorb. You can also try drinking vitamin D whole milk (32oz a day) to help. At this stage your pica is most likely calcium deficiency.


----------



## LeeC

Mighty your post made me laugh when you said to help it absorb. And me craving sponge lol... Thanks, ill try a new supplement and mention it to my specialist. 

How's the bag coming along?


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies thanks for your messages. On phone so find it hard to do big replies...
Me and Leo are fine... Yes transverse means he is lying horizontally across me instead of head down. Start two steriod injections a day from today which the mw said were a bit ouchie. Dr said if he hadn't turned next week will be.c section. Gotta.say i don't mind either way so long as he is ok.
Lee... Sponges??? Am pleased not to be sharing that one with you!
Sorry for selfish update but thanks so much for the advice and posts..... Means a lot xxxxx


----------



## LeeC

Seriously Pad. I am a freak!!!!!!! Drooling in Superdrug and everything lol... Glad you seem in high spirits and yes come on Leo, get head down or out, we are all dying to "meet" you!!!!
I'll text you after my appt tomorrow xx.


----------



## Tasha

Good luck with your job interviews angel. Everything crossed for you.

Not really, I am not sure if I've even been referred after all the fuss. Will ring them soon as I need to hear back about my complaint.

Pica is the worst Lee, cos you cant satisfy the craving. Oddly I know quite a few people who craved sponges. My friend use to chew on them and spit them out :haha: My pica is always.... BLEACH. I cant help but want to drink it when pregnant :dohh:

Glad you're okay Pad. Two steriods a day? I've never heard of that before, must be little doses. Usually it is two big doses in an injection 24 hours apart. I had them when my waters went at 28+6 with Honey and yes they stung.


----------



## dancareoi

Pad, if possible enjoy your time in hospital. Make the most of having 3 meals a day cooked for you.

When I had my third baby I stayed in for 5 days as I wanted to get the breast feeding right. I didn't want to go home, I had 3 meals a day brought to my bed! Call me lazy, but I loved being looked after like that!

Make the most of it!


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: dancareoi, love your stance on hospital stays. I was in hospital for three weeks with Honey (waters went at 28+6 and she was born sleeping at 36+6) and food was awful, so I avoided it at all costs :haha:


----------



## ginny83

I must be weird - I like hospital and airplane food. Something about all the little compartments :) (and the fact that I didn't have to cook it!)


----------



## Tasha

Haha Ginny. Perhaps you need to get one of those little children plates that have sections for each food? :haha: I've had some great hospital food but those three weeks worth were awful. I kept moaning that I was hungry all the time and asking how people got better if they cant eat the food.


----------



## dancareoi

I loved the hospital food, but then I'll eat anything! Well after having to follow a diabetic diet for the whole PG I could just let myself go. So I looked forward to every meal and especially the puddings!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Had my 20 week scan today and all looks good with baby. We were able to find out the sex of the baby and DH knows (said he couldn't wait), but I'm waiting until Saturday. We're doing a very small gender reveal party with immediate family and friends.
Hoping you ladies can help with a question though. Dr said there was a "membrane" at the top of the sac, it isn't affecting baby right now and will likely resolve, but could cause growth restriction. I have another scan in 3 weeks to see if it's changed. Oh and baby is currently breech... good thing we are already planning on a c-section. Just wondering if you ladies know anything about the membrane thing and have any advice. Thanks ladies and I hope you all are well!!


----------



## MightyMom

LeeC said:


> Mighty your post made me laugh when you said to help it absorb. And me craving sponge lol... Thanks, ill try a new supplement and mention it to my specialist.
> 
> How's the bag coming along?

LOL, umm...I have a gown? I really need to fill in the missing pieces in my bag. But I feel like if I complete my bag then he'll be early and I need him to be close to on time!!


----------



## MightyMom

scarolina: I don't know about the membrane, sorry. I hope it resolves so you don't have to worry about it though. Love the pic! I'm guessing a girl, but I'm not sure on this one. :)


----------



## Taurus8484

scarolina: Cant help you with the membrane, sorry hun xx

Hopefully it resolves itself for you.........

Im going to guess girl xx


----------



## Taurus8484

hahahaha.......SNAP Mighty Mom, we must have posted at the same time.....


----------



## MightyMom

Oh sure Taurus, you're just rollin' on my dough! ;)


----------



## Raptasaur

Mighty sounds like you've been busy, well done on getting the bags packed!

Ambiguous I was late with the FB annoucement too, I know what you mean about not wanting to jinx anything. I'm not going to be happy until I'm holding this baby in my arms. Sounds like you're well ahead on all the preparations. Good idea as third tri definitely causes you to slow down. 

Hey Taurus, yes you me and Dexters are the second wave. You're 3 days ahead of me but I think Dexters might beat us both as she has a planned cs at 38 weeks which brings her to around the same dates as us. Glad someone else hasn't got everything ready yet either! I just bought my first lot of disposable kit as all the baby stuff was on special at the supermarket so now have a couple of packs of nappies, some wipes, bags, , maternity pads, disposable breast pads and the all important Lansinoh nipple cream!!! Now just got to sort out all the other stuff like the nursery......

Pad hope you're settled in now. As I said in my pm, will come and visit. Will text you to see when might be suitable. Glad they are taking very cautious care of you and Leo. He's a little rascal isn't he? He's still got time to go head down for you though. You need to get scrubbing those floors to encourage him into the right position!!!!!! Hope the steroid injections haven't been too painful. You must be feeling like a pincushion!

Lallie fantastic news! That little heartbeat is the biggest thrill. 

Hi Tasha :wave:

Lee how did your appointment go? Looking forward to hearing when Baby C might be coming. The sponge pica sounds very weird! 

Angel good luck for the interviews today and tomorrow. Got everything crossed for you to get a job offer. 

Dexters hooray for making the 30s. Only 8 more to go. Hope your arm is less sore now. I can't have the vaccine because of the auto-immune illness I had a few years ago so one less needle jab to worry about.

Ginny my husband loves airplane food too. He always asks for a second helping!

Scaro hooray for a great scan. I can't believe your DH knows and you don't. I wouldn't be able to cope with that! Enjoy your family gathering at the weekend and finding out which team you're on. Can't help on the membrane, sorry.

Afm had mw appointment this morning, everything looks good. TORCH screen results are back and are clear so they don't know what is causing the excess amniotic fluid. Back for another scan in 3 weeks so we'll see what they say then. Had a nice chat with the mw about the hospital and now need to sitdown and write my list of questions for the consultant before I forget. 

Hi to everyone else, Lils, Cgav and anyone I've forgotten. Have a good week ladies :thumbup:.


----------



## LeeC

Hey everyone, well I am back from my appt and had my final scan today, that's the last time I will see baby C til we meet on the outside. 

Bubba is weighing in at a very healthy 6lb 15, however the specialist said these things aren't always so accurate, so I am not going to stress about delivering a big baby.

Baby seems to be moving down nicely but is not engaged yet and still floating around, don't I know it today. He/she was pouting, maybe blowing a kiss, was very cute indeed.

No date but I have been told that I will be induced between 38 - 39 weeks, so only 2 - 3 weeks to go now, they talked through the process with me, que emotional meltdown and lots of tears lol...
I just can't believe it's all really happening!


----------



## LeeC

Lils, I spoke with my bf and yes she did have pp, she also had very high BP too and her pg was monitored closely. I mentioned your situation and she said not to fly, she was told to stay close to the hospital and not to travel far at all, she was monitored and put on bed rest towards the end of her pregnancy, she was admitted into the hopsital a number of times and she had a c section planned but in the end, and at the very last minute she was told the placenta had moved and she gave birth naturally, she had been told the placenta was wedged so it's pretty amazing that it moved so late in the day and with her BP being off the scale she was high risk too, everything was fine though and she gave birth to a healthy 9lb plus baby boy.
She suggested you take it easy, plenty of rest, nothing strenuous.
It's a shame about the shower but I too think like everyone else on here you should try and rest up. I hope you are doing ok, not seen you on here or FB for a while.
If there is anything else you want to know my bf is happy to help if she can x.

Angel, I just wanted to make sure you were ok. It's really hard going through RM and PARL and really can put a strain on your relationship. I'm not sure if we were on the RM thread together in 2011/early 2012 but I was quite vocal about the problems dh and I were having, we seperated for a short time and went through a very rocky patch. When I got this BFP I thought it would be behind us, but it has still been a very tough journey, I went to stay with my parents twice earlier in this pregnancy, we had lots of issues that contributed to this but I know the stress of TTC, RM and PARL was a huge factor, plus me not speaking to the in-laws and stuff.
Dealing with alcoholism on top of everything else that is going on is very stressful, I have seen the effects that this can have on relationships, it's a huge strain. I really do know what you must be going through so if you want to talk please just email me. 
I have every faith that everything will work out for you though and I'm hoping that you get good news from your interviews, also maybe time apart will help and your partner will realise everything that he has to lose and you can start to work through things.
I always thought that once I got pregnant everything in life would just fall into place, sadly it doesn't always happen but things do have a way of working out and look what the final result is.
A good friend of mine, split from her fiance a month or so ago, she said she is grateful that she got her beautiful baby girl out of the relationship and wouldn't change that for the world. Sorry to waffle on x

Scaro, sorry I can't help with the membrane question either, I hope someone on here can, love the scan pic, so cute. I am going with girl for you also, although I am generally pretty bad at gender prediction.

Mighty, I know what you mean, I really want to hold off til 39 weeks if possible to be induced, my bag is half packed, but my energy levels are so low right now, getting that bag finished seems like a harder task than climbing Kilimanjaro!

Dexters, would love to see a bump pic, it's funny how the bumps can seem to double in size over night. I'm so happy you are in your 30's now, hope you can enjoy (as much as we can with PARL) the last 7-8 weeks.

Zebra, another baby brainer here, it's a nightmare.

Taurus, I think I'd take the strawberry milk over the bath sponge cravings any day!

Rap, glad your appt went ok, you managing to wind down a bit yet?

CGav, not heard from you in a while, how are things?

Tasha, always lovely to see you on here, I still read alot on the RM thread but sometimes feel bad posting. I googled the sponge thing and was surprised that it's not as unusual as I thought. Bizarrely I can empathise with your friend, I only want to chew and spit, think I'd be scared about blocking something if I ate it properly. I haven't given in yet. Can't believe you have craved bleach, I've never heard of that one before, how are you doing? Did you get your Mr S appointment through yet?

Lallie, Ginny and Hope. How are you all doing? 

Hello to everyone else and all the MARL's, typing this is up has just about used up the last bit of energy I have at the moment lol...

Oh I heard from Pad earlier, I'm sure she won't mind me saying. Leo is still transverse so she is being monitored. Rap great that you are going to visit. I'd love to come along and crash that.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, thanks so much for the kind words, they really do help and brought a tear to my eyes. I'll respond better later or PM you, I just didnt want to read and run xoxo


----------



## lolala

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining you. I am newly pregnant following 3 previous angels - hoping this is my rainbow. This pregnancy was a shock - I was due to start Dr Shehata's treatment but this one beat me to it! I have been advised to start the treatment now but worried that its not in my system since ovulation as it should be. Clearblue showing 1-2 weeks whilst I think it should be showing higher - will have to wait and see how things plan out. Desperate for this to be the one. Sorry for waffling - hope to get to know you all better on our journeys.

Lola x x


----------



## LeeC

Welcome Lolala, I would jump straight on to the medication now if you can, the steroids have worked for many taking from BFP and this is what Prof Quenby advises. I know Shehata recommends from ov and it is indeed his protocol that has worked for me.
Good luck and I wouldn't pay too much attention to the CB test, those indicators are not always so accurate depending on urine concentration etc... Early PARL is so nerve wracking though x.


----------



## dextersmum

ladies quick question for those that have used nipple shields when breast feeding. Did you use them from the beginning or only get them if/when your nipples got sore. Also where did you buy them from?I am just trying to work out if these are something I should get in preparation for breastfeeding? I only expressed milk for Dexter as he wasn't big enough to breastfeed.

Lee I can't believe you only have 2/3 weeks to go. Why are they going to induce you?

Glad to hear Pad is still being monitored hope Leo starts heading down soon head first.

Welcome lolala hope everything works out for you.

My arm is a lot better today and no sign of any other side affects. Although I am pretty knackered as I have worked 2 full days so far this week and have 2 more to go and a bus week working next week which is great as a self employed HR and training consultant but it is getting a bit harder now but will battle on until 14th May so I can make as much money as possible before I take some time off. Have a business meeting planned 16th Oct so that might be my first day back at work lol


----------



## dextersmum

does anybody know how I post a photo on here straight from my iphone?I have tried forwarding it to my pc and doing it that way but can't work that out either lol



not sure if this has worked an if it has I can't rotate it so you will have to look at it sideways lol


----------



## ginny83

Dexter - I used nipple shields with M, but I had big issues with getting him attached. Initially I didn't use them, but I just just not get him to stay attached to had to express and feed with a bottle. Then, a midwife suggested that my nipples are quite flat and to try the shields - and it did work a bit better (I think he was use to the plastic feel from the bottles). But we still had problems with him attached to I just expressed for the first 8-9 weeks then switched to formula. 

I used a couple of brands (not sure if they have the same ones in the Uk as they do here in Australia) - the one I liked most was one where the the plastic was super thin, almost like cling film - I think it was Medela


----------



## LeeC

Oh Ginny thanks for that. I have the Medela electric breast pump, hope it's good too. I've read good things about Medela products and already had a little try with the pump just because I'm impatient like that lol...


----------



## hopeful23456

Pad- stalking and hope u r doing well, can't believe he is almost here!

Lee- lol- u tried the pump already???! After you have the baby it still doesn't seem real, maybe it never does? I'm so amazed every time I think that I actually got to have babies
I used medela pump in style 

Dex- cute bump! I used medela nipple shields as they were preemie but the hospital gave them to me and I bought more later on

Welcome lolala! I was on prednisone, lovenox (heparin) and stuff too...took it from bfp. Hoping this is your rainbow!

Glad to see everyone is doing well. Looks like a bunch of babies are arriving soon!


----------



## hopeful23456

U up late lee or fall asleep logged into bnb?

Angel- sorry to hear u r going thru so much, :hugs: I hope things work out for you and if you have to take a break from him then so be it.


----------



## ginny83

I love Medela products. I hired one of their hospital grade breast pumps when I was expressing for M. 

I had already bought a couple of bottles - tommee tippee closer to nature ones, otherwise I would have bought the Medela bottles so I could have expressed straight into the bottle, then fed from that same bottle rather than having to transfer it. 

I found the tommee tippee bottles OK - they were easy to clean because they had such a wide open at the top. However the midwives at my hospital said they weren't actually great to combine with breastfeeding because the teat on them is quite short - where the nipple is suppose to be longer like a real one (even though my nipples actually looked like the the Tommee tippee ones - short! haha)


AFM:
I had my weekly scan today - all went well :) Measuring 9 weeks :) Got to see him wriggle a bit and see little arm and leg buds. Feeling very happy today :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Thats great news Ginny!!!!! Him???? Your thinking boy in there???


----------



## ginny83

Well all my pregnancies where they've been able to tell me the sex have been boys - so 3 boys so far! So I'm guessing I just make boys! lol 

I'd be over the moon either way though! Praying I get to the point where I can find out the gender not via karyotyping!!


----------



## Hope39

Great news Ginny!! Xx


----------



## LeeC

Awwww great news Ginny. Thanks for the advice.

Hopeful, I had a bit of a night last night. Woke up early morning with the worst nosebleed. Shouted for hubby as he is sleeping in next room because of my sinus problem/snoring.
Tbh it was quite funny the way he came scrambling into the room, think he thought my waters had gone, don't think he expected to walk in on a naked and very pregnant Carrie lookalike!!! 

Oh the joys, glad to hear I made a good choice with the Medela, I tried it a couple of weeks ago, hubbies face was a picture, I set it to max - ouch...

How are things with you and the gorgeous twins Ava and Dylan. Can't wait to join you all xx.


----------



## Hope39

Lee to you intend pumping all time or a bit of both? I keep thinking pumping would probably work better for me because I will still have to work and I can't see it working if I exclusively breast feed. 

I don't know what to do for the best if the time ever comes! I look forward to hearing how you juggle it. We'll be supermums!! I'm also cacking myself of how I will manage, I have no routine in my life whatsoever and baby is going to be the biggest shock of my life so far

Xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Welcome Lolala, you'll find this thread a great support.

Lee, I have the Medela Swing pump I used with my DS. It was great. I have quite big nipples and I ended up buying the comfort shield but I found the original shield gave me a better flow. I started pumping from around 7 weeks to get my freezer stocks up, I'm not prudish about feeding in public so that element never bothered me. I went back to work when Kyan was 16 weeks and I expressed twice a day at work. I ended up doing combined feeding from around 5 1/2 months and I breastfed until 13 months when we were both ready to move on.

Dexters.... lovely bump you have going on there :flower:


Ginny... Yeah about today's scan:happydance:


Lils... I hope you are keeping well.

Danceroi.... how are you?

taurus... how are you keeping?

Thanks for the thoughts Hopeful, things are settling a bit at home thank goodness and DH is seeking help. We have a long and difficult journey ahead but hopefully we'll make it through.


AFM... ladies I am having a fabulous day for a change!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: My scan went perfectly this morning, I am measuring 9 wks 3 days which is perfect against ovulation date:cloud9:. Mr RMC knows that this is my crunch time so he is going to do another scan next week to help reassure me:thumbup:.


Plus I have just had a phone call that I got the job for the interview I attended yesterday!:happydance::happydance::thumbup::happydance::happydance::cloud9:

I have another interview this afternoon for the same organisation and I had to have the awkward conversation 'I want the job but do you mind if I see how I perform in this other interview?' I dont know how it's seen in reality, Lee any advice? Both positions play to my strengths and I really cannot tell what one I prefer at this stage. If by some miracle I perform well today what a lovely predicament to be in! The advantages for the role I have been offered is that it is slightly closer to home so less traffic and it would be a great challenge, the other role I'm going for today is in the city centre and while it plays on my strengths it is more a research/strategic planning role. The job I have just got is more an operational type role. Loads to think about:winkwink:.


Have a good day ladies, isnt it amazing how your life can change in a day??? I pray this is the end of my bad phase and things are now looking up :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Lee please dont feel bad posting, you give us all hope. It has changed a bit in there though, we all use to feel comfortable posting BFP's etc but it is not like that now which is a bit sad IMO.

Yeah, it is quite common isnt it. It must be a defficency in something, IMO. I think I would probably just give in, then chew and spit :haha: I know, horrible craving and sometimes it would take all my will-power not to drink the bleach :dohh:

I've not heard yet but heard back from my complaint this morning, they have forwarded my complaint to the locum doctor I saw and are awaiting his response. Plus they discussed it in their practice meeting and it was agreed the doctors would like me to come along and see one of them to discuss my continuing care and to ensure my present clinical needs are being met, so they made me an appointment. So I will ask at that appointment if I have been referred. I hope they already have or I am going to be pissed off. 

Im okay, a bit crampy though. So AF is on its way. Boo. How are you doing?


Welcome Lola. As Lee said Professor Quenby and Professor Brosen's protocol is from BFP with the steriods, so dont be disheartened they are still able to do something now. :hugs:

Dextersmum, I would get some to be prepared. I had to get DH to go and get some and bring them into the hospital for me which was obviously a bit of a pain. Better to have them and not need I guess. Lovely bump. I used advent and medela x

AngelS, Yay for a great scan. :dance: and wahoooooooo for the job. Must be a weight off your mind.


----------



## Zebra2023

Great news Ginny and Angel :happydance: :dust:


----------



## LeeC

Hi Angel, great news on the scan, delighted for you and good that they will see you again next week, early scans were always nerve wracking for me but so reassuring and you really can't beat the feeling after when all is well and you see that little bubba.

Excellent news on the job front too, tbh I would just be upfront with them at interview, if they are professional employers they will appreciate that you want to make the right choice for the sake of both parties, afterall, I'm sure they would hate for you to start and leave shortly afterwards having not made the right decision. The good news for them is that they get you in their organisation either way. I think sometimes people forget that an interview is a 2 way process and it's as much finding out if this is the right job for you also.

I can hear the positivity in your post, I LOVE it, I think the universe has great things planned for you ;)

Hope, I think I plan to do a bit of both, I intend to start breast feeding myself and see how it goes, I'm not putting too much pressure on myself about it though, plus it will be nice for hubby to do some feeding too. I bought the pump and thought I would express and freeze for this purpose, but I suppose bubba may have other ideas so I am just going to take it one day at a time, plus like you, it's gonna be bloody hard juggling everything. I plan to take a couple of weeks off, then see if I can do a few hours a day and work around baby, it's bad enough when I am on a call and the dogs start yapping so now I will have to contend with a baby too lol.... will be quite stressful but completely worth it, obviously hubby will be doing same, so I'm hoping we can get a proper routine going between us.
We've been so use to doing our own thing for the past 12 years, this baby is gonna be a HUGE shock to the system for us, but do you know I can't frickin wait!

Tasha, thanks for that. I love to check in on you all but yes I had noticed that everyone was a bit more guarded with announcements and stuff and I would never want to upset anyone but I do hope that others can take some hope from all the success stories that have come from the RM thread, I have made some wonderful friends from the thread.

Sorry about AF, hopefully you may get your appt through soon, you have been through the mill and deserve to get a good consultant in place who will monitor you closely, I really hope Shehata is the man for the job, I would love to see you over here for the duration. 
I def think it was the steroids and Mr S that got me here, plus I was extra lucky in finding a great local consultant at the same time in Glasgow, who agreed with the protocol I was following and also added the Clexane just in case, they are a wonderful team and it really makes a world of difference.
I had a breakdown at my appt yesterday as just felt so overwhelmed and they were so understanding unlike some of the arseholes I have seenin the past.
Mighty thought the Pica may be a calcium deficiency, I would go the the chemist for a supplement but not sure I could resist the loveliness of those plump, soft sponges *drools*
Keep me posted on your appts huni, I think about you alot xx.

I'm going to check in on Pad in a little while, hope she is doing ok in the hospital.


----------



## dancareoi

Angel, glad your scan went well. I am doing good thanks. Still taking one day at a time. We told the kids on Tuesday, 8 year old DD very excited, 11 year old DS very worried after what happened last year.

Lola, welcome. I have been under Professor Quemby since last May. She did the usual tests which were all fine. After my loss in sept she suggested a test for uNK killer cells, which I had and all was clear.

She then suggested I try progesterone from 7 days after OV and clexane once PG confirmed via scan. I am still taking 2 x 400mg progesterone and 1 20mg of clexane every day.

Her and professor Brosens are experts in the field and will help as much as the can.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Dancareoi.... how long do you have to take the progesterone for? I'm kind of hoping that my RMC will say until around 16-20 weeks when we are sure the placenta is fully functioning. Although I think Pad is taking it right through as well? 

The smell of the pessaries' discharge in my pants is completely turning me, but then again at the moment nearly every smell is! I have to get my DH to leave the bathroom window open as the smell of his deodrant is even making me vomit :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

AngelSerenity said:


> Dancareoi.... how long do you have to take the progesterone for? I'm kind of hoping that my RMC will say until around 16-20 weeks when we are sure the placenta is fully functioning. Although I think Pad is taking it right through as well?
> 
> The smell of the pessaries' discharge in my pants is completely turning me, but then again at the moment nearly every smell is! I have to get my DH to leave the bathroom window open as the smell of his deodrant is even making me vomit :wacko:

Originally they said 12 weeks for clexane and progesterone , but that worried me stopping then, so they said I could continue until 24 weeks, but that worries me too. A bit nearer the time I will speak to my consultant and see what she thinks about doing it for longer!

I have to make sure I wear a pad to catch all the waxy discharge! :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

LeeC said:


> Tasha, thanks for that. I love to check in on you all but yes I had noticed that everyone was a bit more guarded with announcements and stuff and I would never want to upset anyone but I do hope that others can take some hope from all the success stories that have come from the RM thread, I have made some wonderful friends from the thread.
> 
> Sorry about AF, hopefully you may get your appt through soon, you have been through the mill and deserve to get a good consultant in place who will monitor you closely, I really hope Shehata is the man for the job, I would love to see you over here for the duration.
> I def think it was the steroids and Mr S that got me here, plus I was extra lucky in finding a great local consultant at the same time in Glasgow, who agreed with the protocol I was following and also added the Clexane just in case, they are a wonderful team and it really makes a world of difference.
> I had a breakdown at my appt yesterday as just felt so overwhelmed and they were so understanding unlike some of the arseholes I have seenin the past.
> Mighty thought the Pica may be a calcium deficiency, I would go the the chemist for a supplement but not sure I could resist the loveliness of those plump, soft sponges *drools*
> Keep me posted on your appts huni, I think about you alot xx.
> 
> I'm going to check in on Pad in a little while, hope she is doing ok in the hospital.

Yeah, I've made some fantastic friends on that thread too. I am so grateful for it. 

Matt thinks I am pregnant, and he was right last time. So who knows. It could be other cramping I guess. 

It makes a world of difference to feel supported doesnt it? I am glad you have that now. :hugs:

:rofl: yeah the pharmacy is a dangerous place for you right now :haha: maybe Tesco's or some where?

I hope Pad is okay. 



dancareoi said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Dancareoi.... how long do you have to take the progesterone for? I'm kind of hoping that my RMC will say until around 16-20 weeks when we are sure the placenta is fully functioning. Although I think Pad is taking it right through as well?
> 
> The smell of the pessaries' discharge in my pants is completely turning me, but then again at the moment nearly every smell is! I have to get my DH to leave the bathroom window open as the smell of his deodrant is even making me vomit :wacko:
> 
> Originally they said 12 weeks for clexane and progesterone , but that worried me stopping then, so they said I could continue until 24 weeks, but that worries me too. A bit nearer the time I will speak to my consultant and see what she thinks about doing it for longer!
> 
> I have to make sure I wear a pad to catch all the waxy discharge! :dohh:Click to expand...

Hey girls. I had clexane/progesterone until sixteen weeks with Riley Rae but will be for the duration next time.

Dancareoi, I dont know if you know my story but deffo push for clexane through out your pregnancy. Mine was stopped at sixteen weeks and by four weeks later my baby was fighting for her life. She was born sleeping at 24+3 on the 15th April 2011. I hope I dont scare you or anything :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry Tasha :hugs: At first I thought they were only keeping me on clexane for the first 12 weeks, it made me worry so much, when I asked they said for the whole of the pregnancy right up until birth and for 6 weeks after. Phew! 

Any of you ladies can spare a few thoughts on what I have just felt. I am just sat on the sofa and I felt lots of bubbles/popping sensations against the pillows, so basically on my back. Is it even possible to feel the baby from the back? A few movements after I felt them at the front. I presume she is rolling around in there. Never felt them from the back before if it is that :shock:


----------



## Tasha

Zebra, I am so glad they are keeping you on. I urge everyone to push for that, I know Hope is because of Riley Rae's story. 

Yes, it is possible to feel from the back. Amazing feeling isnt it? :cloud9:


----------



## Zebra2023

Tasha said:


> Zebra, I am so glad they are keeping you on. I urge everyone to push for that, I know Hope is because of Riley Rae's story.
> 
> Yes, it is possible to feel from the back. Amazing feeling isnt it? :cloud9:

Thank you Tasha, I too am glad they are, I think they got more results back as I went further in to my pregnancy (it was all a mad rush and never got much explained to me properly) I just took the needles and hoped for the best but I did worry when I would come off them if our little girl didn't go on to survive. Your story about Riley Rae has touched my heart, you are so brave to tell us and urge us to go on with clexane throughout. You are an inspiration as many other women on here are :flower:

Ooo I can't believe I felt her from the back, that is weird but amazing. Didn't think it was possible :shock: :flower:


----------



## LeeC

I was on the progesterone til 16 weeks, was more nervous coming off the steroids than the progesterone tbh.
Gotta love sticky knicker syndrome ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> Zebra, I am so glad they are keeping you on. I urge everyone to push for that, I know Hope is because of Riley Rae's story.
> 
> Yes, it is possible to feel from the back. Amazing feeling isnt it? :cloud9:

I sure am hun :) 

Well they will have a fight on their hands if they do try and stop it, the stress of stopping clexane would do me more damage than me staying on them

xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Keeeping an eye in here :winkwink:

Lee...36 weeeks wtf :shock: where did that go? Give my love to Pad too :hugs:

Can't remember who was talking about polyhydramnios? I was diagnosed at 34 weeks with....had to retake GTT test before 36 weeks and had the TORCH blood test too. 2/3 cases there is ni explanation for it and also...my water leverls appeared normal at 37 weeks. I was told it can also depend on the sonographers measurements and the way the baby is lying. I hope you have been told to go straight to the hospital no quibbles if your waters break...that's crucial. Also...a lot of blood loss after delivery is common and you will need to have the injection to pass your placenta. I experienced that side :wacko:

Breastfeeding questions....nipple shields. Please try not to use them at the start...it prevents baby being able to effectively work the breast and they will get crabby and fuss. I recommend Lansinoh for the UK ladies and out it on after every feed...even in the early days as they will get a bit sore. I would also recommend you look in to BF groups or support networks before you have baby because when you're stressed...you may just think sod it when you just need a little support. Medala swing breast pump is fantastic :thumbup:

Lovely to see so many beautiful babes a coming :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## AngelSerenity

Tasha, I'm on clexane until just before birth but I think my RMC advised to come off the progesterone at around 16 weeks. I wonder if he will test my levels before telling me to?

Your story has helped me so much in my journey, it made me realise that I need to be strong with consultants to get things moving. Without people like you sharing their stories and fighting for our rights I think the medical profession would be in an even worse state that it is in some places :hugs:




And yuk to sticky knickers and constantly wearing pads because of progesterone, another reason to hate going to the toilet :wacko:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for that little snippet on bf Andrea, I am planning on stocking up on the Lansinoh, sore nips I can do without.

I know can't believe I am 36 weeks well apart from the obvious bump which is a constant reminder. 

Only 2 -3 weeks to go :)

I'll let pad know you were asking after her. Love the Louis pics on FB, he is really coming along now x.


----------



## padbrat

Hey lovelies ... Just a quickie as blooming mob is crap! 
Angel yay cracking news! And ginny too! Am smiling all over! 
Lee step away from the sponges unless they are Victoria ones! Happy 36 wks twinnie. Has the furniture arrived? 
Dan and hope i was on aspirin and cyclogest until 34 wks, pred until 19 wks and will be on fragmin until 6 wks post birth but that is because of the embolism i had at 26 wks. All my drugs were post bfp. 
Tash so hope your hubby is right! Xx
hey lovely marls ... I too have gone medela swing and have had a sneaky peek at what they have at the hospital here and they are all medela so am hoping me and lee have made a good choice! 
Leo still stubbornly transverse! Have been reading up on c sections just in case!
Raps come see me...lee come gatecrash! lol
Mucho loves to all.... Sorry for the brief posts and if i forget anyone... Still read and think and thank you all xxxx


----------



## Tasha

Zebra2023 said:


> Thank you Tasha, I too am glad they are, I think they got more results back as I went further in to my pregnancy (it was all a mad rush and never got much explained to me properly) I just took the needles and hoped for the best but I did worry when I would come off them if our little girl didn't go on to survive. Your story about Riley Rae has touched my heart, you are so brave to tell us and urge us to go on with clexane throughout. You are an inspiration as many other women on here are :flower:
> 
> Ooo I can't believe I felt her from the back, that is weird but amazing. Didn't think it was possible :shock: :flower:

Have a chat about the results with them. It would be good to know for the future, just incase. 

Thank you. It means a lot to me :hugs:



LeeC said:


> I was on the progesterone til 16 weeks, was more nervous coming off the steroids than the progesterone tbh.
> Gotta love sticky knicker syndrome ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

Yes, the progesterone didnt have an affect on me losing RR, I think it is more as precautionary measure in my case because my waters went at 28 weeks with Honey and so better to be safe iykwim.



Hope39 said:


> I sure am hun :)
> 
> Well they will have a fight on their hands if they do try and stop it, the stress of stopping clexane would do me more damage than me staying on them
> 
> xx

Your mental health in pregnancy and more so in PARL is so important, so if they do try and get you off reitterate that to them.



Neversaynever said:


> Keeeping an eye in here :winkwink:
> 
> Lee...36 weeeks wtf :shock: where did that go? Give my love to Pad too :hugs:
> 
> Can't remember who was talking about polyhydramnios? I was diagnosed at 34 weeks with....had to retake GTT test before 36 weeks and had the TORCH blood test too. 2/3 cases there is ni explanation for it and also...my water leverls appeared normal at 37 weeks. I was told it can also depend on the sonographers measurements and the way the baby is lying. I hope you have been told to go straight to the hospital no quibbles if your waters break...that's crucial. Also...a lot of blood loss after delivery is common and you will need to have the injection to pass your placenta. I experienced that side :wacko:
> 
> Breastfeeding questions....nipple shields. Please try not to use them at the start...it prevents baby being able to effectively work the breast and they will get crabby and fuss. I recommend Lansinoh for the UK ladies and out it on after every feed...even in the early days as they will get a bit sore. I would also recommend you look in to BF groups or support networks before you have baby because when you're stressed...you may just think sod it when you just need a little support. Medala swing breast pump is fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely to see so many beautiful babes a coming :cloud9:
> 
> XxX

Great advice. I have flat nipples so need the nipple shields to help from early on, so little tip there for any one else who is in the same position.



AngelSerenity said:


> Tasha, I'm on clexane until just before birth but I think my RMC advised to come off the progesterone at around 16 weeks. I wonder if he will test my levels before telling me to?
> 
> Your story has helped me so much in my journey, it made me realise that I need to be strong with consultants to get things moving. Without people like you sharing their stories and fighting for our rights I think the medical profession would be in an even worse state that it is in some places :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yuk to sticky knickers and constantly wearing pads because of progesterone, another reason to hate going to the toilet :wacko:

It is great you are on for the duration. I have to have it until 12 weeks after due to me having a post-partum DVT after Riley Rae.

I did fight, but they didnt listen. Next time I would scream louder but I honestly think I will be listened to now. I would always advise you to follow your gut and scream/stamp your feet to make them listen if needed. 



padbrat said:


> Hey lovelies ... Just a quickie as blooming mob is crap!
> Angel yay cracking news! And ginny too! Am smiling all over!
> Lee step away from the sponges unless they are Victoria ones! Happy 36 wks twinnie. Has the furniture arrived?
> Dan and hope i was on aspirin and cyclogest until 34 wks, pred until 19 wks and will be on fragmin until 6 wks post birth but that is because of the embolism i had at 26 wks. All my drugs were post bfp.
> Tash so hope your hubby is right! Xx
> hey lovely marls ... I too have gone medela swing and have had a sneaky peek at what they have at the hospital here and they are all medela so am hoping me and lee have made a good choice!
> Leo still stubbornly transverse! Have been reading up on c sections just in case!
> Raps come see me...lee come gatecrash! lol
> Mucho loves to all.... Sorry for the brief posts and if i forget anyone... Still read and think and thank you all xxxx

Nice to see you pad. How is it in there? 

Medela is who my Mum (paediatric nurse) recommends too,and the NICU there (they accept from 22/23 weeks) use as well, so great choice.

Girls, how many dpo's were you all when you got your BFP's? Not sure when to test, have lots of nausea :shrug:


----------



## Hope39

Tasha how many days are you past dpo? I didn't get mine till about 11 dpo but some get a BFP at 7dpo?

You need to TEST now xxx


----------



## Tasha

Haha. I told you else where but ten dpo. I like bosy Hope :rofl: I think I will test tomorrow.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yeah Tasha, GOOD LUCK!! xoxo


----------



## Zebra2023

Tasha said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Tasha, I too am glad they are, I think they got more results back as I went further in to my pregnancy (it was all a mad rush and never got much explained to me properly) I just took the needles and hoped for the best but I did worry when I would come off them if our little girl didn't go on to survive. Your story about Riley Rae has touched my heart, you are so brave to tell us and urge us to go on with clexane throughout. You are an inspiration as many other women on here are :flower:
> 
> Ooo I can't believe I felt her from the back, that is weird but amazing. Didn't think it was possible :shock: :flower:
> 
> Have a chat about the results with them. It would be good to know for the future, just incase.
> 
> Thank you. It means a lot to me :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> I was on the progesterone til 16 weeks, was more nervous coming off the steroids than the progesterone tbh.
> Gotta love sticky knicker syndrome ewwwwwwwwwwwww!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the progesterone didnt have an affect on me losing RR, I think it is more as precautionary measure in my case because my waters went at 28 weeks with Honey and so better to be safe iykwim.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> I sure am hun :)
> 
> Well they will have a fight on their hands if they do try and stop it, the stress of stopping clexane would do me more damage than me staying on them
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Your mental health in pregnancy and more so in PARL is so important, so if they do try and get you off reitterate that to them.
> 
> 
> 
> Neversaynever said:
> 
> 
> Keeeping an eye in here :winkwink:
> 
> Lee...36 weeeks wtf :shock: where did that go? Give my love to Pad too :hugs:
> 
> Can't remember who was talking about polyhydramnios? I was diagnosed at 34 weeks with....had to retake GTT test before 36 weeks and had the TORCH blood test too. 2/3 cases there is ni explanation for it and also...my water leverls appeared normal at 37 weeks. I was told it can also depend on the sonographers measurements and the way the baby is lying. I hope you have been told to go straight to the hospital no quibbles if your waters break...that's crucial. Also...a lot of blood loss after delivery is common and you will need to have the injection to pass your placenta. I experienced that side :wacko:
> 
> Breastfeeding questions....nipple shields. Please try not to use them at the start...it prevents baby being able to effectively work the breast and they will get crabby and fuss. I recommend Lansinoh for the UK ladies and out it on after every feed...even in the early days as they will get a bit sore. I would also recommend you look in to BF groups or support networks before you have baby because when you're stressed...you may just think sod it when you just need a little support. Medala swing breast pump is fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> Lovely to see so many beautiful babes a coming :cloud9:
> 
> XxXClick to expand...
> 
> Great advice. I have flat nipples so need the nipple shields to help from early on, so little tip there for any one else who is in the same position.
> 
> 
> 
> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Tasha, I'm on clexane until just before birth but I think my RMC advised to come off the progesterone at around 16 weeks. I wonder if he will test my levels before telling me to?
> 
> Your story has helped me so much in my journey, it made me realise that I need to be strong with consultants to get things moving. Without people like you sharing their stories and fighting for our rights I think the medical profession would be in an even worse state that it is in some places :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yuk to sticky knickers and constantly wearing pads because of progesterone, another reason to hate going to the toilet :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> It is great you are on for the duration. I have to have it until 12 weeks after due to me having a post-partum DVT after Riley Rae.
> 
> I did fight, but they didnt listen. Next time I would scream louder but I honestly think I will be listened to now. I would always advise you to follow your gut and scream/stamp your feet to make them listen if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> padbrat said:
> 
> 
> Hey lovelies ... Just a quickie as blooming mob is crap!
> Angel yay cracking news! And ginny too! Am smiling all over!
> Lee step away from the sponges unless they are Victoria ones! Happy 36 wks twinnie. Has the furniture arrived?
> Dan and hope i was on aspirin and cyclogest until 34 wks, pred until 19 wks and will be on fragmin until 6 wks post birth but that is because of the embolism i had at 26 wks. All my drugs were post bfp.
> Tash so hope your hubby is right! Xx
> hey lovely marls ... I too have gone medela swing and have had a sneaky peek at what they have at the hospital here and they are all medela so am hoping me and lee have made a good choice!
> Leo still stubbornly transverse! Have been reading up on c sections just in case!
> Raps come see me...lee come gatecrash! lol
> Mucho loves to all.... Sorry for the brief posts and if i forget anyone... Still read and think and thank you all xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Nice to see you pad. How is it in there?
> 
> Medela is who my Mum (paediatric nurse) recommends too,and the NICU there (they accept from 22/23 weeks) use as well, so great choice.
> 
> Girls, how many dpo's were you all when you got your BFP's? Not sure when to test, have lots of nausea :shrug:Click to expand...

I sure will do Tasha, I have a consultant appointment next week for more blood tests and other things. I have moved to my chosen birth hospital so this is the first time I will be meeting her. 

You're welcome :hugs: 

Good luck Tasha, hope it is a :bfp: :dust:


----------



## LeeC

Just jumping on the band wagon..... Test Tasha!!! Will keep my fx'd for you xx.


----------



## ginny83

I've been given a prescription for progesterone until 12 weeks, although I don't think I actually need to be on it. For me I feel like it's the quality of the placentas I'm producing that's the problem - the post mortem with loss #2 stated the placenta was normal, but when you read the details of the report they also found a clot in it. maybe one clot is not that unusual.

Anyway, my theory is the progesterone had been keeping my babies alive until that 12-16 week mark when the placenta should have fully taken over and that's why they died - because the placentas were crap. So even if I had been taking progesterone it would have only maybe helped them live for that tiny bit longer, but really they needed a good placenta to make it.


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> I've been given a prescription for progesterone until 12 weeks, although I don't think I actually need to be on it. For me I feel like it's the quality of the placentas I'm producing that's the problem - the post mortem with loss #2 stated the placenta was normal, but when you read the details of the report they also found a clot in it. maybe one clot is not that unusual.
> 
> Anyway, my theory is the progesterone had been keeping my babies alive until that 12-16 week mark when the placenta should have fully taken over and that's why they died - because the placentas were crap. So even if I had been taking progesterone it would have only maybe helped them live for that tiny bit longer, but really they needed a good placenta to make it.

Maybe you need clexane, that would prevent any clots, so that could help.


----------



## ginny83

Yep I'm on Clexane until 6 weeks post partem :) I would throw a fit if they tried to get me off that any earlier!

I'm hoping it's the secret ingredient I need! ;)


----------



## Hope39

Morning girls

Had my first scan today, not sure how to feel about it tbh. I was 6w on tues so today I would be 6w3d. Bare in mind I ovulated about cd17

So, there is a pregnancy with a foetal pole but its measuring 5 weeks at moment. 

Not feeling hopeful, scan in a week, the day my puppies are due so I be going on my own :(


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope - When I had my scans, I should have been between 6-7 weeks but I was measuring 5 weeks too. We only saw a gestational sac at this time as well, no fetal pole. They scanned me every week up until 12-13 weeks and things progressed nicely. Most likely you ovulated later or it took longer to implant, I think that is what happened to me as I got two positive OPK tests on different weeks. I hope everything is ok for you and things turn out well :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

Hi Hope, I would definitely be positive if I were you! A fetal pole is a very good sign!! My first scan with this pregnancy (at what I thought was 6 weeks) turned out to only be 5, or actually, just under 5 weeks and there was a sac and nothing more. Saw a heartbeat at 5+5!! 

Finding it hard to keep fully up to date with everyone's news but thanks for all the updates on padbrat....I can only imagine how excited she is right now!! Angel, it's great to hear you so positive! Can't wait to hear how your test turned out Tasha! 

Does everyone else feel like me in that the days seem to be dragging by SO slowly??!!! All I want is to hit that magical 12 week mark for the first time but it feels oh so far away :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

First thread I logged on to was here for you Hope :hugs:

At this stage 1mm makes a week and so if they measure slightly wrong or baby is at a funny angle then you are back a week, most 5 week babies you cant see a fetal pole so I would say this is what happened here. 

Ginny, I am the same, my babies die because of my clotting disorders (Honey's placenta was 50% clots, 50% too small and a 10% abruption, Riley Rae's was 60% clots, 50% too small and a 10% abruption) but given the amount of babies I have lost now and the fact my waters went at 28+6 with Honey, I think they are throwing everything at me. lol.

Lallie, I think the first trimester is sooooo slow. :hugs:

Also thanks girls, I knew I could rely on you to push me to test :rofl:


----------



## Hope39

I was hoping someone would have a similar situation and all ok, thanks Zebra, I feel a bit more at ease, I just have to have reassurance from you lovely lot

Tasha and the result was......... C'mon I have a feeling you know you got a bfp

Oh, big Happy Birthday to beautiful Riley Rai xxxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lallie81 said:


> Hi Hope, I would definitely be positive if I were you! A fetal pole is a very good sign!! My first scan with this pregnancy (at what I thought was 6 weeks) turned out to only be 5, or actually, just under 5 weeks and there was a sac and nothing more. Saw a heartbeat at 5+5!!
> 
> Finding it hard to keep fully up to date with everyone's news but thanks for all the updates on padbrat....I can only imagine how excited she is right now!! Angel, it's great to hear you so positive! Can't wait to hear how your test turned out Tasha!
> 
> Does everyone else feel like me in that the days seem to be dragging by SO slowly??!!! All I want is to hit that magical 12 week mark for the first time but it feels oh so far away :dohh:

Thanks Lallie, the days are going by so SLOWLY and all I want to do when I'm awake is either :sleep: or be :sick:. It makes for not a very energetic and bubbly me at the moment, which I know I should be. I have tried to train my brain to think in days instead of weeks if that makes sense, it helps the time go by a little quicker. Once I hit a weekly milestone I cheer a little bit, and then once I hit a week and a half milestone I cheer a little bit, plus I know I've only another 3 odd days until I hit the next weekly milestone :wacko::haha:.



Hope39 said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Had my first scan today, not sure how to feel about it tbh. I was 6w on tues so today I would be 6w3d. Bare in mind I ovulated about cd17
> 
> So, there is a pregnancy with a foetal pole but its measuring 5 weeks at moment.
> 
> Not feeling hopeful, scan in a week, the day my puppies are due so I be going on my own :(




Tasha said:


> First thread I logged on to was here for you Hope :hugs:
> 
> At this stage 1mm makes a week and so if they measure slightly wrong or baby is at a funny angle then you are back a week, most 5 week babies you cant see a fetal pole so I would say this is what happened here.
> 
> Ginny, I am the same, my babies die because of my clotting disorders (Honey's placenta was 50% clots, 50% too small and a 10% abruption, Riley Rae's was 60% clots, 50% too small and a 10% abruption) but given the amount of babies I have lost now and the fact my waters went at 28+6 with Honey, I think they are throwing everything at me. lol.
> 
> Lallie, I think the first trimester is sooooo slow. :hugs:
> 
> Also thanks girls, I knew I could rely on you to push me to test :rofl:

 
Hope I totally agree with Tasha and the other girls comments. Seeing a fetal pole is good, they are normally only visible from 5 1/2 - 6 1/2 weeks. Google it. I had a major wobble a fortnight ago as I too was measuring small. I cross examined my scan numerous times and it became obvious that they measured wrong. In my latest scan on Thursday my dates are now perfect. I think it all depends on the scanner and the accuracy of the person using the scanner.

Were the doctors concerned at this stage? Again you could have a late implanter. With my DS I measured 10 days behind until I got to after 6 months. Try to keep positive, we all know how difficult this is but as Pad keeps reminding us HOPE IS IMPORTANT :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Hope I too had a similar situation with Riley Rae, she measured behind at 5+6, right size at 6+6 but no hb you can imagine I was devestated but by 7+6 she was ahead and had a hb. You know that it would of been the best outcome had it not been for the clexane issue.

I've not tested yet :dohh:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yes Tasha, stop keeping us in suspense, did you test?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Cross post, good luck for when you do test Tasha xo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Happy birthday to the gorgeous and forever missed Riley Rae. I hope you and DH are ok today Tasha :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I really agree with you Angel about tiny milestones at the moment, it is scary to look too far ahead and makes it seem slower. I never stopped the tiny milestones with RR and they kept me (sorta) sane.


----------



## Tasha

I will of tested in an hour or so, I think.

It is the day she died today girls. The day it was confirmed tomorrow and Monday is her birthday. Thank you though, it means a lot that you are all thinking of her.


----------



## Tasha

Pad, I hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I absolutely agree with the milestones... Each one is a victory and each victory leads to winning the war! 
Tash you know i am hoping for a lovely bfp for you and thinking of your riley rae xx

hope be reasurred chick. The pregnancy is there... It is doing what it is meant to and that is the best news! A few days or a week is nothing at this stage.
Hope is important right!
Angel sounds like you have some strong symptoms there chick and what fab news on the job front! 
Yay the lovely raps is coming to see me... Must plan my escape route from the ward!! Hehe 
cons confirmed Leo is still transverse. I did suggest maybe we should send him a tom tom as he is clearly lost... Cons did not find it as funny as i did lol!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Tasha - Happy Birthday to Riley Rae, thinking about you all :hugs:

Hello Pad :wave: Hope you are doing ok, I did laugh at you wanting to send him a tom tom :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

I have just received a letter through the post for an anesthetic assessment appointment. Now it doesn't say much about what it is, can anyone shed any light on what actually goes on? It briefly says to talk about your labour and any concerns you may have. It also says discussing options for your anesthetic management during labour. To me that sounds like I am having a planned c-section by them :shock: I never got told if it does, eeek.


----------



## Tasha

I've never had that Zebra and I would associate with a planned section, however I know of girls that because of their clotting disorders and being on blood thinning injections means they need a chat at the anesthetic clinic for if you want an epi etc as the risks are greater x


----------



## Zebra2023

Tasha said:


> I've never had that Zebra and I would associate with a planned section, however I know of girls that because of their clotting disorders and being on blood thinning injections means they need a chat at the anesthetic clinic for if you want an epi etc as the risks are greater x

When I read it I straight throught c-section too. But surely I would have been told? My consultant at the EPU said I am not allowed a homebirth, but that is all she said. Nothing more. Midwife has not said anything to me. I am unsure if it will be about epidurals and such as I have told the midwives and consultants that I would like to do it naturally in a pool with gas and air only. I also said I don't want a c-section unless I really need it (in emergencies) so I am not sure how I feel about it, I am a bit umm and ahh. I presume I would get to meet my little girl earlier which is great but I don't want to be cut open, I want to give birth vaginally. But then again I am thinking if I have this blood clotting disorder and I do have a high BMI (I always get told this) it will be safer both for me and our little girl. I don't think my BMI reflects my body weight though. Tempted to post a bump pic now. My head is all over the place :shock: Thanks Tasha for the reply xx


----------



## Tasha

What I meant is that even with a natural birth, they would prepare just incase you need an epi so talk through it. I have heard of it before. Maybe ring your mw. Would love to see a bump piccie.

BFN, but the shadow sorta thing that i get before aBFP is there so who knows. AF not sue til Monday so not out yet. I burst into tears and Dh said it isnt a race, I got stressed saying it is five years in August since we began TTC hardly race like.


----------



## Zebra2023

Tasha said:


> What I meant is that even with a natural birth, they would prepare just incase you need an epi so talk through it. I have heard of it before. Maybe ring your mw. Would love to see a bump piccie.
> 
> BFN, but the shadow sorta thing that i get before aBFP is there so who knows. AF not sue til Monday so not out yet. I burst into tears and Dh said it isnt a race, I got stressed saying it is five years in August since we began TTC hardly race like.

Aha I see, apologies, I think I am just panicking too much now as I have no idea :dohh: I feel daft ringing the midwife, they never answer and I swear they are fed up of me because I am always ringing them :haha: Will pop up a bump pic now :)

You aren't out till the witch arrives Tasha, I hope she stays away. Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

This is me at 13 weeks

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/Bump13weeks2_zpse23b0d43.jpg

Me at 18 weeks

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u532/StacyNaylor/20130403_180928_zps0ba40cf7.jpg

I am rather big I think for how far along I am. I also think I am carrying my little girl high. But from wondering if it is to do with my BMI as well as my clotting disorder I look at myself and don't think I am fat nor do I think my BMI reflects it. My BMI was 37 according to the midwife. I have lost weight since I have got pregnant too. Maybe I fail to see it, I am not sure :blush:

I feel stupid because I am all hormonal and panicking. Oh dear :dohh:


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> I will of tested in an hour or so, I think.
> 
> It is the day she died today girls. The day it was confirmed tomorrow and Monday is her birthday. Thank you though, it means a lot that you are all thinking of her.

Oops, I seem your balloon on fb that said birthday girl so I thought it was today. I get to wish her happy birthday again on Monday then, 

I will reply to you all properly later, I meant to be working at a clients and he has CCTV so probably spying on me usingy phone xx


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Zebra, I don't have any experience with bumps but don't like to imagine you panicking about it :hugs: Everyone is different and from what I have heard, everyone's bumps grow differently too. 
It's hard to see the real difference between your 2 pics as we can't see your full body in the 2nd one but I don't think it looks to have grown "too" much.... Please try not to compare yourself to anyone else. As you say you don't feel fat and you certainly don't look it- you don't even look like you've put weight on anywhere other than your bump.

I definitely know how you feel though- I was just standing in the living room and DH said "oh wow- your starting to have a tummy" and I was immediately super defensive saying that I've always had a little pouch and it's definitely not got bigger yet!! I don't think I am psychologically ready for a belly yet!!!!:dohh:


----------



## Tasha

My friend sent that to her on Tuesday when it was her little boys fourth birthday :cloud9:


----------



## Zebra2023

Lallie81 said:


> Hey Zebra, I don't have any experience with bumps but don't like to imagine you panicking about it :hugs: Everyone is different and from what I have heard, everyone's bumps grow differently too.
> It's hard to see the real difference between your 2 pics as we can't see your full body in the 2nd one but I don't think it looks to have grown "too" much.... Please try not to compare yourself to anyone else. As you say you don't feel fat and you certainly don't look it- you don't even look like you've put weight on anywhere other than your bump.
> 
> I definitely know how you feel though- I was just standing in the living room and DH said "oh wow- your starting to have a tummy" and I was immediately super defensive saying that I've always had a little pouch and it's definitely not got bigger yet!! I don't think I am psychologically ready for a belly yet!!!!:dohh:

Hey Lallie :wave: Thank you for your reply :) I just noticed they aren't too great to compare but I have only put it on around my bump but I seem to have lost it from somewhere else. My weight has plummeted since I got pregnant :wacko: I was told by the midwife to eat less calories than the daily intake and not to put any more than a stone on (I think that is what she said) They didn't seem phased or bothered that I had lost weight. I have heard you aren't supposed to lose weight :wacko: It never helps when Doctors, Midwives, Consultants etc go on about my weight, they blamed my miscarriages on that to start with. On a bit of a roller coaster now after that letter. Just hope they aren't forcing me to have a c-section because of my weight. Had a search on some other forums where women have had the same letter and have been told to have a c-section. I think it is rude, not having them force it on me if I don't need it. I am such an hormonal mess now :haha: 

I don't think people understand when it comes to us and our feelings when they make comments on our weight. My OH and family say it to me a lot, that doesn't fuss me as they say it differently IYGWIM? Doctors etc are nasty :growlmad: You will get there Lallie once your bump starts to form, you will be ready by the time it does too :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Hi Ladies! Sorry been busy at work & then 24 hours of rhythmic pains started Wed night until last night so was put on bed rest. :nope: Had sharp pains every 8-43 seconds so I was having over 240/hr :shock:. It was scary as my later (not this late) mcs were rhythmic pain-like (accomp by gushing blood tho). I was told RL pain but all my googling never turned up rhythmic-like pain like that  for anything? Ive had lots of RL pain so far but not like that. Anyway, it has subsided thank God

Rapt  wonderful news on the amniotic fluid decreasing :yipee:! And the TORCH results - not sure if thats good or not? :hugs: & thank you for checking in on our Padbrat! :thumbup: Let us know how she is! 

Ambig  I keep wanting to post on FB too, but then something comes up & I decide its not a good day to today :blush:. Were hopeless! :brat: lol Glad you got to do it!

Pad  Ive been FBing you, but you know you are in my thoughts every day & I am hoping that you are sitting in your own private room ordering the staff around like a queen! Knowing you, you would have already thrown a party at your place by now, too. :haha: Cant wait, cant wait, cant wait! :hugs: P.S.  sorry I thought you had your laptop w/you! Do you mind if I update about you in my journal as the girls were asking about you? I mean if you cant on 35+, that is. :thumbup: I dont want Lil Flo to come early just by the sound of those steroid injections :nope: - ouch!!! Big :hugs: chic!

Angel - :yipee::wohoo: Congrats on your scan, yoru follow up scan in 1 wk AND your job!!! Wowsers I LURVE those kind of days!

Scary  I take Zantac 150 & Tums. Here. Omeprezole is same is Prilosec & thats a Category C so they try not to have you take that unless its really bad. Im dealing w/same issues rt now & its mad eme a bit :sick: at times, too. I eat lots of breads & starches to help (no butter or oils or :sick:). Beautiful scan piccie lady! Sorry I dont know about the membrane but hope it resolves! I think I guessed girl a while back so Ill stay w/that!

Taurus  oh wow, you are getting up there too! :happydance:

Lee  Sponge? :saywhat: Oh my, thats quite the craving! :haha: Whats pica? Aw, thank you so much for the detail re: TPP! :hugs: I will defo take it easy & follow all Dr orders. Go back for a Peri scan 4/29 & well see if it moved. I cancelled everything, so no shower or flying & airline refunded me as I got a Dr note.

Tasha  hey lovely lady, I am hoping you join us really soon! Btw, bleach? :shock: Happy Birthday to RR :flower:

Dex  great bump pic!!! And yay for 30+++ weeks!

Ginny - :happydance: Great news on the scan! You may want to stay on the prog until 16wks+. I have heard of placentas just not fully taking over until later in some women & it doesnt hurt?

Hope  no losing hope there young lady! A fetal pole is great news! :hugs:

Zebra  beautiful bump pic!!! No you do not look like 37 BMI!

Welcome Lola, hello Lallie & anyone I have missed? Hi MARLs!

OK, across-the-pond funnies here: UK ladies, when you are talking pants & knickers, does that mean what we call underwear/panties or does that mean um  trousers!? :blush::haha: Hey, its a very important distinction you know! LOL Im going to guess panties but since you are all talking about loads of blood, it could actually mean trousers! :wacko: (hey Ive ruined a few & thats w/AF!) :nope:

Anyway, some bumpage at 21wks on Wed:



Have a great day  TGIF!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Lallie - just caught your post about weight gain. I couldn't find the article I had but it talked about if you are severely overweight that you could actually take that opportunity to lose a little & have a very healthy pregs. I have also heard if very overweight to just gain between 10-15lbs? Sorry, i don't know exactly what your situation is. 

But in case it helps at all, or you are just curious, I also have this handy-dandy "weight gain calculator" that's supposed to tell you how much you should weigh by taking old weight, new weight, #wks, etc.? I've been keeping myself in check w/it if it helps at all? GL! :flower:

https://www.thebabycorner.com/tools/pregnancy/calculators/weightcalculator.php


----------



## Zebra2023

Hey Lil :wave: Thank you :flower: Glad the RLP has subsided, scary stuff. I love your 21 week bump pic :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

I just tried that calculator you posted up Lil, going to bookmark that. I have lost 10lb :shock: 12lb if I weigh myself first thing in a morning on a empty stomach and empty bladder. Going on what I put on there before I was pregnant and what I weigh now for 19 weeks I am actually behind on what I should have gained, 13lb behind to be precise. I love that calculator :haha:


----------



## LilSluz

:haha: Glad to have made your day! Oh - and I always weigh myself 1st thing; pre-food/drink for sure! lol


----------



## Hope39

I'm absolutely shattered so not feeling up to replying to you all, not long home from work. thanks so much for your reassuring comments, im feeling ok and not stressing, yet! 

i don't feel right too, I think it's because I have hardly eaten all day, a large bag of crisps all day!! I didn't have breakfast before hospital them went straight to work, gluten free sucks at time, I was so tempted to get a MacD's. my legs feel like they are buzzing and I ache from my my waist to my thighs, strange ache, I don't know how to explain it.

I've dropped enough hints and oh is now cooking me tea, finally! 

Xx


----------



## Hope39

Lee - I hope your ok, you've not been on B&B today. I hope BabyC isn't on their way quite yet xx


----------



## ClaireH

Hi Girls,

So much exciting news on here - congratulations everyone! 

Just a quick message to say I am hoping to be joining you again - TTC #2 and bloody terrified! But nothing ventured, nothing gained and I know all the heartache is worth it. I just pray that it doesn't take another 6 attempts! 

Hope you are all keeping well. I've been pretty silent recently but I do log in to keep tabs on you from time to time.

C xx


----------



## LeeC

Had a huge argument with hubby, deliberating heading down south to stay with my parents tonight, so fed up right now and banged my bump earlier while painting and have bruised it.
His response to my heading to my mums.... Am I taking the dogs!!! WTF.
Sorry all, just need to rant somewhere.


----------



## Neversaynever

Ah fuck Lee...what's his beef :growlmad: :hugs:

XxZ


----------



## Hope39

LeeC said:


> Had a huge argument with hubby, deliberating heading down south to stay with my parents tonight, so fed up right now and banged my bump earlier while painting and have bruised it.
> His response to my heading to my mums.... Am I taking the dogs!!! WTF.
> Sorry all, just need to rant somewhere.

My OH has wound me up 3 times this week, must be a full moon on its way

If you think going to your mums is better for you and baby then go, you need to be resting and taking it easy, feet up and not painting honey. Look what you have had to go through to get your rainbow, he should be looking after you right now. 

You rant away, don't forget your maternity notes if you do go. How long have you got left, is your mums a long way away xx


----------



## LeeC

He's a man Andrea!!! I've lost the plot tonight. I'm here painting a fuckin nursery while he's been out at his nephews party today, out last night at his cousins 30th and visiting his granny and giving another cousin a guitar lesson yesterday. 
As if this painting is gonna do itself! 
I've said some horrible things and probably have over reacted a bit because Erm sorry, I'm 8 months pregnant.
Not sure I can get a train now. He came up to see me but I've told him to go drink beer and watch the footie!!!

Thanks Hope. I really don't think they get how stressful this really can be sometimes.


----------



## Hope39

Fuck the painting Hun, fumes won't be good for you or the baby, my acupuncturist told me off last week as I had painted the spare room too

I've pre warned OH that if I make it to 12 weeks I will be resting A LOT, I'm at risk of preterm birth due to my uterus shape so the less pressure down there as I get bigger the better. I'm not cooking or cleaning, I'm so untidy thou, stuff everywhere!!

You are going to over react sometimes, you've been to hell and back to get your rainbow and there is no way you should be painting with 3-4 weeks left. Oh can be understanding At times and other times he just doesn't get it x

Make sure you rest Hun, let him finish it and if it doesn't get done its not your fault xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Lee - Sorry to hear you aren't having such a good evening with the Hubby. I agree with what others have said, you need to rest. Hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks, things have calmed down a bit now, I have terrible Braxton Hicks and a real feeling of pressure. 
I'm annoyed I got so stressed and upset now and of course am thinking I've stressed this little baby. I def need to rest more and relax at this stage, you are all right.
Def no more painting for me.
Is pressure below usual at this stage.


----------



## Neversaynever

:hugs: chick....they are just so fucking dense at times :growlmad: seriously though...please don't paint, take time out for yourself have a nice bubble bath or something because you need it. Your hormones are likely to be all over at this point...and for the foreseeable future so he needs to man up and see that's things are going to change..big time. 

XxX


----------



## Lallie81

Our darling OH's....sometimes I get the feeling that when they get it right it's very right but when they get it wrong they seem to go all out and get it horribly wrong :haha: I am dreading the fights we will have when it gets to the painting and building stage :dohh:

Thanks for that calculator link LilS..... Am not at all overweight (yet!) but have had to be thin for my job all my life so putting on weight is a scary issue for me....

Have the worst headache today...went to bed with it last night and woke up at 4am in agony so took some paracetamol, took some more at 8am as it was still bad but it's just not going away..... don't want to take any more but not sure how to get through the day- have to work til 8pm :cry: Any tips for getting rid of headaches without medicine?


----------



## dancareoi

Lee try to stay calm! Pressure is common. Friend of mine was about where to are maybe a little further on and pressure was so uncomfortable she asked to be induced early. It took about 10 days after that for baby to finally arrive! So don't worry it is normal.

Lallie I has a few headaches in first tri but was too worried to even take paracetamol so just tried to put up with it, not easy with 3 kids, tried to rest whenever possible and a few early nights!


----------



## cgav1424

Lee, sorry your DH is being an ass. I wish I could make sense of what men think of while their wives are pregnant, but who the hell knows? I hope he comes around and realizes that the rest of this pregnancy will go much smoother if he supports you. Stop painting, chick, and just relax! Oh and yes, pressure is definitely normal. My doctor said as we get bigger, the pressure will just get worse and worse. Yay. Ugh. 

:hi: to everyone else. My pregnancy insomnia has been at its worse, my heartburn is wretched and I want my baby to bake at least a couple more weeks, but omg. I forgot how rough the last bit of pregnancy can be. 36 week checkup on Tuesday, growth scan on Wednesday... I will do a proper catch up soon... I'm just absolutely wrecked. 

Much love and lots of hugs, ladies! xx


----------



## Hope39

Just dropping by to check your ok Lee. Put your feet up today and relax. 

Xxx


----------



## bumpyplease

Hope u are ok lee look after you and that gorgeous baby of yours!

Hi everyone else x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, I've been away at a conference and I'm pooped so will catch up later. Just wanted to send Lee some relaxing and positive vibes after a stressful day :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey lee... We chatted last night and hopefully things have calmed down for you chick x
blooming hormones and bloody oh's are a dangerous combo at this stage!!
Leo is being mean! I was up for 3.5 hours last night with contractions every 2 mins... Was crapping myself saying Leo this is not the plan.. You need to stay put so we can have our calm planned c section!! 
Fortunately they calmed down! 
My son is being such a meanie to me!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hey Deb. I was going to ring you for a natter but figured you'd have visitors over the weekend. When would be best?

Naughty Leo - please stop upsetting mummy. There is plenty of time for that when you're skin-side!! 

Xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi Ladies- Hope everyone is well! We had the gender reveal last night and the link is below. Hope you enjoy....:happydance:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3022477298151&l=5853844226832454283


----------



## Hope39

Omg, I'm going to be up to my neck in puppies. Our dog decided to go into labour Sunday afternoon, first pup popped out at 11.15pm, pup no7 was at 4.35am this morn and I'm sure she has at least one more. What have I let myself in for. Knackered.com, no chance of bed yet x


----------



## Hope39

Update, I went to bed at 6.30 as there didn't seem to be any more
On the way, got back up at 8.30 and there is now 10 x


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Update, I went to bed at 6.30 as there didn't seem to be any more
> On the way, got back up at 8.30 and there is now 10 x

Wow! You're going to have your hands full!


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats scarolinarn04 on team :pink: great reveal:thumbup:


----------



## mommaandbaby

Hope our dog had 9 pups last year:wacko: it was a lot of work we took her to the vet and got her fixed as soon as we could after:haha: too much work for this momma. good luck!


----------



## Hope39

We had a litter of 7 before Christmas and I about managed, but 10, that's a whole different ball game. Constantly making sure they aren't squished and only 5 feed at a time. I'm shocked she has had so many, I'm excited too as I love puppies but they are little buggars

I'm off to bed soon, not slept yet, adrenaline kicked In and kept me awake all day so far, I let OH sleep as he is on night shift tonight whilst I get the kingsize bed all to myself :) xx


----------



## Neversaynever

Awwww do we get a pic when it's safe to do so?

Congrats :dance:

XxX


----------



## LeeC

Hope, congrats on being a granny again lol... I loved when mine had pups I will post a video on FB later when I was weaning them, it's so cute. 
I remember doing the night shift with them all too, they were crazy little things. Still are!

Scaro, I just seen your link on FB, awww what a lovely gender reveal. Congrats on Team Pink.

Not got much time now but thanks everyone for the support, will update later.

Pad, will text in a bit. I loved your FB pic, the t-shirt is great. I want one x.


----------



## LilSluz

Scary - :yipee: Congrats on Team :pink:!!! Your hubby faked me out when he said "he" w/the water gun. And all those cute southern accents! :thumbup:

Lee - Ugh, if I had a dollar for every time DH did something stupid I'd be a rich woman. They just don't think or don't care enough, I'm not sure which?! Just sending you some major :hugs: chic. Look out for #1 (& #2) right now as you so deserve this & you deserve to be loved. If he can't express that rt now, then give yourself some extra self-love, pamper yourself & ignore him completely if you have to. You are all that counts. :kiss:

Pad - Oh Leo, you bad boy, you are so punished when you finally make it out of mommy's womb! :winkwink: Yikes, what a scare chic!!! Please Leo stay put for just 1 more week is all we ask! :hugs: Loved your FB photo!

Hope - good gosh, what are you feeding that dog as she's already having pups again?! :haha: Is there like puppy spanish fly or something out there? lol Or is this a diff one? Awww, yes piccies please when you are not busy feeding them & making sure they don't get squished!

:hugs: to all -


----------



## Hope39

It's a different one, they can only have 1 litter each a year, this is her first litter, our other dog had a litter before Christmas and 3.5 yrs ago, we don't do it all the time, my OH has had a really crap couple years earnings, weather permitting work so it's help us out the shite immensely, plus we can get our house finished xx


----------



## Hope39

It's a different one, they can only have 1 litter each a year, this is her first litter, our other dog had a litter before Christmas and 3.5 yrs ago, we don't do it all the time, my OH has had a really crap couple years earnings, weather permitting work so it's help us out the shite immensely, plus we can get our house finished xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hope- my goodness all the pups!! I can only imagine the sleepless nights ahead. Good luck to you! 

Hi Lils :hi: How's the TPP? 

Pad- hope things are better and staying calm. :hugs:

Thanks everyone- we are quite excited about :pink:. We would have been happy either way of course, but the grandmas are having a field day. Lils- you had to call us out on the southern accents didn't you?! :winkwink: The sad part is, my husband and I don't really have a thick southern accent compared to the people around us. My son on the other hand has a nice southern draw. 

Happy Monday everyone! Hope it was a great day!


----------



## padbrat

Hope good luck with the baby furbies ... Make sure you get enough rest too chick x
hehehe lils and lee... My niece got the top for me... She thought it was hysterically funny! 
Ooo another girl! Yay! Scar!
Hey fliss drop me a text... Not like i have a hectic social calendar at the mo! 
Well..
Exciting news today... We have a date for the c section.... 
Leo will be here on Friday! 
Because he is transverse it will be a slightly different method of getting him out the sun roof... Apparently the surgeon will have a rummage to find his legs and pull him out by his feet!! Hehehe..


----------



## AngelSerenity

Omg Pad, you've made my day, I cant wait until Friday now! 
y
I hope you can get some sleep in hospital between all the noise, and your excitement xo


----------



## filipenko32

Pad :wohoo: so excited for you!! If we ever have a boy we would call him Leo  xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG!!!!!!!!! How exciting Pad, your beautiful little boy is going to be here in a few days........can't wait for pics.....hope everything goes smoothly for you xx


----------



## Lallie81

That's such exciting news Pad! Just a couple more days to wait....

I have a question, when they give you a date for a planned c-section, do they also give you a time? I can't help but think about what a weird and wonderful feeling that must be to be able to say "I am having a baby on Friday at 10am!"


----------



## Hollybush75

Fab news Pad, you will be a mummy by the weekend :happydance:


----------



## LeeC

Hi Lambs, how are you? x

Pad, responded to your text. How excited am I for Friday.

Hope, I forgot your dog had had pups last year, I remember the pics on FB, very cute. Obviously it would make sense it was another dog.
Bet the pups are just as cute this time though x.

Holly, how is parenthood? Any Rebecca pics? x


----------



## Hope39

Yep they are little cuties, 4 different coat colours too so got a right mixture, 

I will post a pic up later, I feel better after a full nights sleep, OH was up
Most of the night as mum was shattered and kept lying on the pups so he constantly checking them xx


----------



## dextersmum

scaro congratulations on team pink. Did I hear your husband mention the baby's name??

Pad exciting news that you will see your baby boy at some stage on friday. I hope you have no more scares of him trying to come earlier and you have your nice calm c-section :winkwink:

Lee I definitely think pregnancy hormones and stress mixed with oh is a bit of a lethal mix sometimes and can cause arguements so hope things settle down for you and oh starts to put you first. I would love to say that my oh always does that with me but I would be lying lol. :wacko:

Hope I guess you are knee deep in puppies now hope you are not getting too tired looking after them.

Lils how are you doing hun?

afm I have been really busy working over the last week and have a busy week this week but as I only have 5 weeks left to work I need to get all the days in that I can so that I can get paid and take some quality time off at the other side when baby is here. I have 48 days until my planned c-section on the 3rd June :thumbup:


----------



## Hope39

Pad - yay for Friday Hun, I Can't wait to meet Leo via Internet !!


----------



## scarolinarn04

So excited for you Pad!! Cant wait for Friday. 

Dexter- Yes he does mention the name. Her name will be Kailyn Marie. My husband had a sister who died a few days after she was born and her name was Kayla Lynn so I combined the name. The Marie is traditional on my side of the family. 

Lallie- I do think they give you a time, but it is always subject to change. I had a friend that went in for a section at 8 and she didn't get until 10 or 11. She kept getting bumped for emergency sections. 

Have a wonderful day everyone!!


----------



## dextersmum

lallie I have a date for my planned c-section but not a time. I just have to be at the hospital for 7.30am and wait my turn as already mentioned if emergencies come in then they get done first. So it could be a long day for me or I may be lucky and be first on the list???


----------



## Raptasaur

Scaro congrats on team pink. Girls are wonderful.

Hope congrats on all the puppies but make sure you make DH do most of the work!

Lil's lovely bump shot. You are so petite!

Pad so excited for you for Friday. Hopefully see you tomorrow for a visit before he comes. 

Hi to everyone else. Feeling knackered all the time now. Don't know how I worked full-time with my DD right up to the end. Hope everyone else is keeping well :wave:


----------



## padbrat

Hey guys! Thanks for all the messages! 
Dexters your c section is on my wedding anniversary! Cool!!
Lallie yes they will give me a time. Apparently at this hospital they have 2 c section teams and theatres so no matter if there is an emergency the electives don't get bumped so that is cool!
Hey raps hopefully see you tomorrow! 
Hey lee! Will reply to text xx
holly how is motherhood treating you! 
Thankfully Leo has decided to settle down and has so far not done a repeat of his early breakout thank heavens! 
Stay put til Friday Leo!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Brilliant news pad, excited for Friday for you. I can't wait to meet Leo :flower:


----------



## Hope39

Here's my little fudgeroo (real name is fudge) and her babies
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MissMaternal

I've been a bit AWOL recently, I need to have a proper catch up. But just had to say eeeeeeek pad that's so exciting! I am looking forward to Friday for you!! Can't wait to see pics of Leo. 

Hope congrats on the fur babies, they sure will keep you busy! They look gorgeous! 

Hope everyone else is ok, hi to angel, lee and lils and everyone else! Xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - Eeeeeek, Friday! :yipee: So you WILL have a lil Aries! (as per FB convo) Right near the cusp too! So excited - why'd they move it up bc he's gearing up for a break out or did his lungs develop faster than expected via shots or ? 

Scary - aw, love Kailyn, very beautiful! Yup, called you out on the southern accents - lol. they are cute tho- espec SC & GA ones. :winkwink:

Hope - :dohh: why did I think dog pregs were only like 3 mos? I was thinking it was like 5 mos ago :blush:. Fur babies are so cute! (can we get a lil face pic please? lol). so many diff colors & patterns too!


Dext - work is evil sometimes, isn't it? :devil: June 3rd is not very far & so glad you are hanging in there wonderfully!

Rapt - lol, I'm actually 5'8" so sorta tall? How much longer do you have to hang in there? Hope you get to stop work soon, you sound so tired. :flower:

Tomorrow's OB appt for me but not sure he can tell me anything about the status of the TPP? My Peri appt isn;t until 4/29. But I may have a UTI. I think Ive been doing well staving it off w/D-Mannose, but we'll see what the pee test has to say. I no longer have to "pray that she's alive" the night before my u/s :wacko: (thank God) as I can feel the lil bugger kicking me lots now. But I still SO look fwd to seeing her any chance I get of course! :cloud9: 

When she's awake, she's been kicking my ice cube in the mornings (pre-injection icing)! It was cracking me up the other day she just kept kicking it until I took it off, goof ball... :cloud9: Jeez bossing me around already... #-o[-X. Anyway, 22wks tomorrow & we need to last JUST 2 MORE WEEKS please! Pref more, but this is the least I need...[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Big :hugs: to all! (suffering from CRS these days...)


----------



## LilSluz

Oh yeah, Lallie - sorry I had thought you posted something about your Dr's mentioning weight & you were tired of it :dohh:. Anyway, that calc is good for anyone/everyone anyway!


----------



## cgav1424

Eeeekkkk!!! Pad, Friday?!?! Seriously? So close!!! I can't wait for Friday to come around now! You're the first of our next batch of rainbows. I'm sure I'll be bringing up the rear and Lee and Mighty will go before me as my fundal height is measuring behind and little one is still on the small side. As uncomfortable as I am, she can bake for as long as she'd like as long as she keeps growing!!! 

Lil - when I had partial PP, my OB couldn't update me on it... they could only monitor it via ultrasound. Fingers crossed it's moving though!!! Oh and my little one always kicks things off my belly. We laugh about it too. Particular little boogers can't be bothered with anything invading their space! Hehe. Oh and hope your UTI is either non-existent or easily managed. If it's not one thing, it's another!!!

Scaro - Kailyn. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I LOVE that name. 

Rapt - I hear you on the feeling knackered all the time. I can't bring myself to do much of anything anymore. 

Afm, my OB wasn't there so just had a quick appt with the physicians assistant. She did my Group B Strep test and measured my fundal height. I gained another 3 lbs in 2 weeks. Blah blah blah... as much as I'm trying to enjoy this as it's my last pregnancy, it's difficult when I'm uncomfortable and tired most of the day. DH took me out for a nice lunch since DS is at camp and DD was at school and I was bitchy the whole time. I apologized to him and he said, "I'm surprised it took you this long to get bitchy." Lol. We have nothing if not a VERY honest relationship. ;) Growth scan tomorrow. Baby girl dipped on growth chart last appt so fingers crossed and big baby thoughts my way please! Grow, baby, grow!!!


----------



## heart tree

Wow Pad! Look at how far you've come in this journey. I'm getting teary. Remember when we started the 35+ thread? Our babies were only a dream. Now I have mine and yours is days away from being in your arms. I couldn't be happier for you. April 19 is a beautiful day to be born. Can't wait!


----------



## Hope39

Lils, dogs are only pregnant for 9 weeks our other dog had pups last September and they left us in December. We have 2 dogs and they have have had a litter each in last 9 months. You're getting confused about something but I'm not sure what, lol xx


----------



## bumpyplease

I'm so happy and excited for you pad - Leo will share his birthday with my gorgeous step daughter who turns 11 on Friday xxx


----------



## padbrat

I know ladies. I can barely believe that in a few days time Leo will be here! 
Heart if we had known what we now know our journeys would have been so much more bearable... But i guess that is what makes this all so special for us x
bumpy that is so cool! We will both be celebrating! 
Lils they are worried about his escape plans hence they have moved it all forward... Leo is very good at kicking all kinds of stuff off... Mw dopplers are his particular favourite! Aww lil flo so cute yawning and chilling out!
Thank you lovely raps for a lovely visit and pressie. Hubby also v impressed with your knitting skills!


----------



## dancareoi

bumpyplease said:


> I'm so happy and excited for you pad - Leo will share his birthday with my gorgeous step daughter who turns 11 on Friday xxx




padbrat said:


> I know ladies. I can barely believe that in a few days time Leo will be here!
> Heart if we had known what we now know our journeys would have been so much more bearable... But i guess that is what makes this all so special for us x
> bumpy that is so cool! We will both be celebrating!
> Lils they are worried about his escape plans hence they have moved it all forward... Leo is very good at kicking all kinds of stuff off... Mw dopplers are his particular favourite! Aww lil flo so cute yawning and chilling out!
> Thank you lovely raps for a lovely visit and pressie. Hubby also v impressed with your knitting skills!

Good luck for Friday. I had section with my second as she was breach, nothing to worry about and you wont feel a thing.:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Cgav sending you some of leos fatty vibes! He has more than enough to spare!!
Love to all x


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Dan. Xx


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Cgav sending you some of leos fatty vibes! He has more than enough to spare!!
> Love to all x

As raps is on Cotswolds I guess you are in the midland region somewhere, am I right?


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi everybody, I hope you are all well. Sorry I'm AWOL, this blooming MS is really starting to exhaust me now. I shall not complain! but yes between constant woeful nausea, wanting to be sick, being sick and then nothing coming out the other end with constipation (sorry if TMI lol) I'm wrecked.....

Another scan tomorrow, grow bubba grow!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ladies, I'm keen to get opinions on holidays abroad. As I have been lucky to find work quickly I'm debating about treating ourselves to a holiday like Eurocamp or something in late August. All being well I'll be around 6 1/2 months then and as this is no.2 I know the timing for flying itself isnt a problem. I'm just a little cautious because of the clexane, and will insurance cover if I suddenly develop something pregnancy related and can't fly? It should only be a 3 hour flight at the most. I just want some nice weather!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


xoxo


----------



## Tasha

Angel it will cover if you tell them about the meds etc first. It will cost you more insurance wise but worth it x


----------



## LilSluz

Angel - no such thing as TMI, but I will predict you a :pink: one if I may! I had it super-rough too, so many symptoms at once was like trying to put out fires constantly (but happy about each & every one of them - most of the time! :wacko::thumbup:). i was told not the travel past 24wks here but wasn't sure if that was standard or high risk instructions. :shrug: I'd ask your Dr next visit & GL on next visit - grow & be healthy Lil Angel! Sending healthy ~~~~'s!

Cgav - you too, please lil guava girl, grow, grow & get fat for mama! (lol Idk what you call her & I always think of guava when I see your name). How did it go today then? Updates please! getting sooo exciting you are over 36 wks :shock:. Not long now, but hope you are getting lots of :sleep: whilst on your bed rest. Can't say I'm looking fwd to 3rd tri after you & Rapt's reports as I have to work up until "labor day". :wacko::sleep:

So cute all you ladies whose babies are kicking stuff right off your tummies :cloud9:. Lil Flo isn't quite that strong - "yet" but that would be funny to see so I will look fwd ot that!

Pad - Oh, he's a "fast mover" that one! :winkwink: maybe I won't let him around Lil Flo after all when you come to Florida. :haha: And coming out feet first & sideways? :saywhat: :dohh: Well, do I expect anything less from a baby you made & carried? :rofl: Thats so funny - he shall make his entrance in a grande way & that's all there is to it! Crichey you only have 1.5 days left :shock:. Are we getting nervous? :awww: on Rapt taking care of our girl & making crochet stuff for Leo - that's so nice of you Rapt! Oh i'm so excited...I'll try to contain it shhh::yipee::shhh:)

Hope - Ok, so it is possible - I didn;t think they were pregs very long. crichey can you imagine a 9wk pregnancy? I think we are given 9 mos to wrap our heads around it & get used to the whole idea - and prepare of course! :wacko:

Lee - how you doing hun? Hoping some make-up romance took place in the last couple days. <3 Are you getting a c-sec too, or - ? So soon!

Hey Rapt, MissM, dan, Zebra, Ambig, Taurus, Scary, Rapt, MM, MARL's & everyone else!

So 22 weeks today & Happy Papaya??? Um, last time I checked a banana was way bigger than a papaya? Who picked these fruits, dammit? Anyway, had OB appt today. It was the crappy scanner, I took MIL & she was facing the cam mostly. Then she gave us a big profile yawn which was very cute. :cloud9: And then she settled down & laid her head down on her arm like mommy does all the time like it was time to "chill". OB said she has long legs (she did - wow). She went from cute teddy bear nubby stalks to these long legs like overnight?! Maybe she'll be tall like me?

OB confirmed placenta is still at the bottom so no, it didn't move at all. So we had the discussion about 24wks & he said they only have a 50% survival rate at 24wks - much higher at 28wks (75%?) but wants us to last til at least 30wks. Also, my hospital does have NICU & while they listed something about Level III it was that they can txfr babies quickly & easily to a level III facility if under 30wks (it said 28wks on website but OB said under 30wks go there). But good to know as the other place is really just west of my hospital so if something happens (labor-pains wise) before 30wks & I need an ambulance I can tell them to take me directly to that hospital (may as well go fastest way possible & go in style eh?). Anyway, good to know these things "just as a precaution". I think (hope) she'll be good & stay in there a bit but who knows - I have to be ready for anything & I feel better having "a plan" in case the worst happens...:shrug:


----------



## ginny83

Sorry, haven't caught up properly. MS is still getting me down and now I have a hemorrhoid! It's horrible!!

Had my scan today though. Measuring 10+1 and looking great :)

https://i50.tinypic.com/otez3q.jpg


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> Sorry, haven't caught up properly. MS is still getting me down and now I have a hemorrhoid! It's horrible!!
> 
> Had my scan today though. Measuring 10+1 and looking great :)
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/otez3q.jpg

Ginny love your little bean:thumbup: 

Lils it's good you are receiving good care and have a plan of action 

Angel, best to check with insurance company and see what they say!

Hi to everyone else:winkwink:


----------



## ginny83

Angel - we were due for a family holiday to northern Ireland for a wedding and to visit DF's family. I'll be around 23 weeks pregnant then, we've decided that DF is just going to go be himself and I'm not going to go. It's a bit different though as its a 24 hour flight!! 

UK and Australia has reciprocal health care, so I would have been covered while in the UK. However, with insurance while on the plane and stop overs, I could only find insurance that would cover me - nothing would cover a birth or baby's care.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Dan. I am over gloucester way so me and raps are not side far from eachother.
Ginny lovely scan! Congrats chick! 
Hope good luck for your scan tomorrow chick! 
Angel i know what you mean about wanting some good weather for once! 
Lils would you expect my boy to be anything but a giant pita??? Especially after his carry on last night! Sorry the placenta hasn't shifted for you yet but at least you have a plan for all eventualities. You watch these next weeks will fly by and suddenly you.will be where me lee mighty and cgav are! 
Well tomorrow is the day ladies... To say am bricking it is an under statement!


----------



## MissMaternal

Great scan pic Ginny, glad all is ok! 

Eeeek Pad i cant believe that tomorrow is the day for you!! Leo is going to be gorgeous xx


----------



## LilSluz

Ginny - cute scan pic! yay!

Checking for updates on Angel & Cgav :coffee: Hope you have one too? :coffee:

Pad - OMG, I think I would need a valium I'd be clinging to the ceiling in anticipation! But I guess preggos can't have valium so maybe a massage? Reiki? Acupuncture? Lavendar oil? All of the Above! :thumbup: I'm nervous for you :loopy: - may have to break out the lavendar oil myself! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## AngelSerenity

PAD, 
*GOOD LUCK *​ 
We can't wait to see pics of you all xo


All is well with me girls, scan went fine this morning :happydance:. I've another scan next Thursday. I think my RMC will do weekly ones until my referral to the maternity clinic comes through, which is also very reassuring.


Another couple of weeks and I'm passed my normal 'danger' period. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I so want this to be my next rainbow and the closer I get the more excited and nervous I feel.


----------



## Tasha

Fab news about your scan Angel.


Pad, I can not wait to hear the news of Leo being born and see his photo. Good luck tomorrow, you will have so many of us pacing floors :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats on the scan Ginny and angel!

Pad- cant wait to meet Leo!! So happy for you :)

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Check in when I can


----------



## heart tree

Ginny and Angel, congrats on the gorgeous scans! 

Pad, enjoy your last day of freedom! LOL! Good luck tomorrow. 

Lils, sorry to hear the placenta hasn't moved. I have some advice for you regarding the NICU. I'll PM you later. I'm meeting a B&B girl and her son in a few minutes so don't have time to write. 

Hi to everyone else. So very happy you are all here!


----------



## Zebra2023

Ginny and Angel, fab scan picture and news :happydance:

Pad - Good luck for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## dextersmum

One more sleep and you will then be holding Leo in your arms pad how exciting. Have they given you a time yet when you will have your section?
Lil I hope your baby girl stays put for many more weeks so she can keep growing and developing. I know all about the stats as my little boy was born at 28 weeks and we were told at 24 and 26 weeks our baby girl might need to be born this pregnancy because of the bleeds and they told me about stats if survival and potential problems which freak you out but I also know babies who have survived being born that early so just look after yourself and take things a day at a time and hope fully the days turn into weeks and months and the placenta moves up.

Ginny what a cute scan photo.

I have been working every day again this week which is unusual for me but as certainly made the week pass quickly and will put more money in my bank when I am off for 4/5 months maternity leave. I have a 32 week scan next week and am hoping lexi has grown and is average weight it certainly feels like she has as her movements are a lot stronger and my whole belly is moving now lol


----------



## Raptasaur

Lils I think it's a combination of age (43), residuals from my auto-immune illness (bit of chronic fatigue) and already having one child that has me so washed out. And I am lucky enough to be a stay at home mum now so just have to manage the school run really. I was 38 when I had my DD and worked right up until about a week before my due date and I don't remember being phased by it at all. Hopefully you will breeze through third tri. The real tiredness starts once they're here! Glad your scan went well and Lil Flo is blooming. 

Cgav sending baby girl growing vibes too. Hope the growth scan showed she is packing on the pounds. 

Pad I had a lovely time visiting and you are looking so well. I can't believe you can spend 10 or more days in hospital and look as good as you do!! I'm sure I would be a mess. So glad they are taking such good care of you and wishing you wonderful things for tomorrow. Meeting your first child for the first time is such an amazing moment in your life. Can't wait to hear all about it and to see Leo on the outside safe and sound. Sending you extra big hugs for your special day tomorrow xxxxxx

Angel sorry about the ms. I had it bad too so you have my sympathies. You've just got to get through one day at a time. I really looked forward to going to sleep because it was the only real relief from it! If you go to France, you can always travel by train instead of flying. I did that when I was pg with my DD and was fine but I was earlier in pg. 

Ginny lovely scan!!

Hope good luck for your scan tomorrow, we are all rooting for you.

Angel so glad you had another good scan today, fantastic news.

Hi to everyone else. Will be stalking tomorrow for Leo's big arrival. He is being delivered by my consultant so will be looking for marks out of ten from Pad!!


----------



## Sparkly

Pad - Good Luck for tomorrow, finally your precious baby boy will be here :hugs:


----------



## mommaandbaby

ginny and angel great scan pic and great news:thumbup:

pad good luck for tomorrow:flower: you must be so excited can't wait to see pics


----------



## Hope39

To put it nicely, I'm cacking my pants!! Lol

Just had a nice relaxin bath and trying not to worry, my turn for puppy duty night, noisy little grunters kept my OH awake most of last night so they best behave for me

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Pad good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## LilSluz

Heart - Oh thank you I am looking fwd to that "just in case" :winkwink: have a great meetup - so nice to meet BNB girls! I got to meet 3 when in the UK last year & one lives 45 min away. Was so nice! :flower:

Dex - thank you for the encouragement. I know you had to have that talk - eeek. You are coming along great! :thumbup:

Hope - GL tomorrow! prayers & ~~~ coming your way - 

Angel - :yipee: OMG you are 10+6 too!!! :cloud9: So glad your RMC is doing weekly - thats so awesome. Any scan piccies for us??? 

Pad - I won't repeat it all as we've been in touch on FB & whatnots but sending :hugs::kiss::friends: & +++~~~~~~~ your way!!!

Cgav - :coffee:


----------



## Taurus8484

Pad  Little Leo has to be the most anticipated arrival in BNB history, and rightly so!!! Cant wait to see pictures, so happy for you and you will have us all logging on every hour for an update xx :happydance:

Hope  cute puppies..Im a sucker for anything newborn and little :blush:

scarolinarn  congratulations on Team Pink and beautiful name :flower:

Lil  Sorry placenta didnt move but I think she is so comfortable in there; she aint coming out anytime soon. Sounds like you have a plan just in case she does, but I feel good about her not coming early :winkwink:

Angel  I dont know anything about clexane, but I think it everything should be okay, then do it..around 6 ½ months you will need a break. Sorry about MS too, its the pits and great news about your scan :happydance:

Ginny  lovely scanputs the biggest smile on your face doesnt it :happydance:

Dexter  Hope your scan goes well next week but it sounds like everything is back on track :flower:

afm - well 3 more weeks of work and I'm counting down the days. Never realised that sitting all day at a desk could be so bloody uncomfortable. And my feet.......my feet are so swollen and painful!!!! But apart from that everything is good and counting down the weeks. My little man's movements have become more rolls and sways then kicks and punches now but I guess that's because he is running out of room. Felt hiccups for the first time this morning lying in bed :cloud9: it was too cute!!!

Hi to everyone else :hi:


----------



## ginny83

Pad - can't wait to see some pics of Leo! Good luck with everything xxx


----------



## Tasha

It is 1.20am here now, that means today is the day Pad meets Leo :dance:


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Pad!!!


----------



## Lallie81

Good Luck Pad! Thinking of you here in Dubai!!!:hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Pad, am so excited for you today. Cant wait to see Leo pics. Best wishes to you and Twig xx.


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of u today pad I love all the support you have on here today!
It brings a tear to my eye to think of your journey to get here but I'm so unbelievably happy that its having a happy ending. Thinking of u and stalking..... X


----------



## Raptasaur

stalking, stalking.......


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lol Rap, great minds and all that.

Stalking for Pad as well, can you tell we are all a tad excited? 



Lils... scan pics are a bit rubbish as it is an old scanner he uses, they are very grainy. It's nice to see the weekly development though. I'll try and post a pic up later xo


----------



## Tasha

Stalking also.

Lee happy 37 weeks for yesterday x


----------



## Hollybush75

Thinking of you lots Pad


----------



## melfy77

Pad: Stalking!!!:happydance:

And don't forget to join us on PARL!!!! :)

Bumpy: I don't know if you saw my post on PARL, but 2 nights ago you were in my dream, with a blazing BFP on a FRER. :haha:


----------



## Hollybush75

I've just read back a little bit and saw Lee and Pad asking how things are :blush:

My little girl is 1 month old today and is thriving. She is now 8lbs 2oz (chunk) and is out of her tiny baby clothes :thumbup:

This was taken on Sunday

https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Hollybush75/7977fad0d75706d7e5ef71be69e61e18_zpsc37bbbe4.jpg

Things this week have been very sad. Our lovely dog (the one in my avatar) was taken very ill on Tuesday. A large cancerous tumour was found on his spleen. The vet said they could operate but it wouldn't be the best thing for Bono. So at 4pm on Wednesday I cuddled and kissed my lovely boy as he slipped peacefully away :cry:. We are heartbroken but he had a fab life. He was 13 years old.


----------



## LilSluz

Stalking Pad! Does anyone know what time she's going in? Or I should say "scheduled to go in" in case there's a bunch of emergency c-secs today? Lee or Rapt is Pad going to text one/both of you guys?

Holly - oh Bono! :cry: Strangely I feel like I know him bc I have been seeing him (via avatar) for almost a year btwn PARL & RMC? Awwww :hugs: to you. And Rebecca is adorable!!!

Taurus - awww hiccups! :cloud9: That would be too cute to feel :-D yay 3 more wks

And Lee Happy 37wks!!! Lil baby C :yellow: is going to be here SOON! Whats yoru actual date?


----------



## hopeful23456

stalking for pad

happy 37 weeks lee! you have a watermelon!

holly - so sorry about your dog, glad he had a great life. rebecca is gorgeous! love the outfit


----------



## Hope39

Also stalking for pad........

Lee will you be updating for her? or is someone?

xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Stalking.... (guess we all are)

Ginny- So sorry about the MS/consitipation/hemorrhoids. Struggled with it too, and it's just now getting much better. Usually able to eat all meals without getting :sick:, but I'm still taking nausea meds 1-2 times and day and acid reducers twice a day. 

Taurus- so exciting about feeling hiccups!!

Holly- very sorry about your Bono :cry:

Lils- sucks that the TPP hasn't changed. I except all will be fine, though. We also had a 2 1/2 week stay in the NICU if you have questions (just in case). I will say the one upside to the NICU is bubs comes home on a schedule :winkwink:. 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## mommaandbaby

Holly your baby girl is so pretty what a doll:flower:
so sorry about your dog:cry::hug:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Scary! 

Angel - can you tell me what those pelvic weights were called & exactly what for? You can respond PM or journal if you want too. Thanks!


----------



## Zebra2023

Also stalking to hear the latest on pad :thumbup:

Holly - Your little girl is gorgeous, love her top :flower: Sorry to hear about your dog too, he led a good life, 13 years old is amazing!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:


----------



## heart tree

Stalking...


----------



## Raptasaur

She has my mobile but I haven't texted her as I imagine she's having quite a full-on day! I know there is no wifi in the hospital either so we're probably going to have to be patient........


----------



## Tasha

I keep checking.

After my section with Kaysie Blossom I was put in high dependency (standard procedure there) and that meant no mobile phones allowed to be used.


----------



## MissMaternal

Sorry about your dog holly :-( Rebecca is beautiful! Xx

Stalking for pad..... Xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

*skulking around for news on Pad*

Tempted to text her but guess she's busy snuggling her wee miracle boy.


----------



## LeeC

Pad and Leo are keeping us all in suspense........ Stalking.

Hey Lambs x.


----------



## LeeC

Holly. Rebecca is a peach. So sorry to hear about your dog, they really are like little babies too. Hugs xx.


----------



## Hope39

The suspense is killing me, I just need to know he's arrived safely. Constantly checking my phone for an update

Lee. How are you now? Did the nursery got sorted Hun x


----------



## LeeC

Getting there Hope, just need to get the treadmill moved out now, I'll post some pics up over weekend.
House is painted and all baby things are washed am ironed. I only worked p/time this week which def helped.

Did you have a scan today? Are you on puppy shift tonight? x


----------



## Hope39

No I get the bed tonight and I can't wait!! I was on puppy duty last night. We have split the litter so there is only 5 or 6 feeding, normally the 2 runts plus another 4, the other four are in a box with heat pad. They seem a lot quieter at night time that way and mum seems happier. We swap them every 2 hours so I get a couple of hours sleep, up for 10 mins then back bed for a few hours again then I jump in bed at 6 and OH got up at 7

Yes I did have a scan and it wasn't a good one either :( now measures 5-6weeks with no heartbeat, making me wait a week and scanning again next week, because it has grown they have to make sure 

I've had a shite day, I also discovered they are trying to take me off clexane at 12w and my lovely consultant retires next week (that made me cry before I even went In the scan room, think its time to see Dr S

Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Stalking for news of Pad. Hope, I'm sorry to hear that, I really am. 
Hi everyone. Hope you are all doing ok. Not been on this thread in a while, been super busy.


----------



## LeeC

Hope so sorry about your scan, I def agree, you need to see Shehata. I failed on the steroids with Quenby which is why I went to see him.
Did you get hb at last scan and what were your measuring then? 
Hugs x.

There is a little update on Pads FB now, can't wait to hear about it all.


----------



## LilSluz

YES!! :yipee::wohoo: she had him - yay! i'm sure she'll give the deets but thank God we've confirmed he's out!!! :cloud9:

CONGRATS PAD!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::drunk::drunk::drunk::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::bunny::bunny::bunny::change::change::change:<3<3<3

:hugs::kiss::flower::baby::crib:


----------



## heart tree

Yay Pad!!!! Welcome to mummyhood! :cloud9:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Yay Pad! Whoop whoop!

And :wave: Lee!


----------



## Hope39

Lee my scan last week measured me at 5w with fetal pole, going by my lmp I should of been 6.5w, yesterday I measured 6w, should be 7.5w. I've looked at my paperwork I got to give docs and it says 5-6w so I'm not sure how much it has a actually grown. Back next fri xx


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Pad :happydance:

Holly, Rebecca is sooooo adorable!

Hope- so sorry that your scans aren't going too well....at least there seems to have been about a weeks' growth since last weeks scan. Am thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations pad :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Pad xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congratulations Pad!!!!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Hope it seems that even if babys measuring a bit behind, its growing at the right rate??? Oh FX for you! :flower::hugs:


----------



## cgav1424

Pad - Congratulations chick! So completely thrilled for you!!! Welcome to the world, baby Leo. Can't wait to hear your story and see pictures. xoxo


----------



## cgav1424

Hi to everyone else. :hi: 

Hope - I'm sorry you're having a crappy day. Fingers crossed for a definitive scan next time. I think one of the worst parts is the not knowing what's going on in your body.

Lee - I see you lurking. You could be next, hon! I'm still having a hard time believing it's our turn now!

Afm - baby girl guava (Lol Lils) grew! Her EFW is 5 lbs 12 oz which is spot on for 36 weeks. Of course, growth scans are +/-2 pounds so I'm hoping that if anything she is on the higher side. ;) I see my OB weekly now and my next appt is on Thursday. Then another growth scan in 2 weeks. That should be my last one before baby's here. Thank you for all your growth wishes... they worked!!! :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## LeeC

CGav, I know, it's crazy eh, it's me you or Mighty now. I have had my final growth scan am back on Weds for internal and will be given date to be induced.
I went to pick up baby mattress earlier today and really struggled to walk, some serious pressure and lightening crotch going on now so I won't be venturing far again.
I'm wondering if baby is engaged now.

Nice to hear from you and read your update. Could be anytime now for us x.


----------



## Zebra2023

I had an hematology appointment the other day and had a few things explained to me clearer than the other hospital did. Now I know what type of blood disorder I have, it is Lupus. Basically my blood clots when the placenta starts to form resulting in miscarriages. I have been told to take tinzaparin until 6 weeks after labour. But if I go in to labour I must not take it, she explained that to me if I decide I want an epidural or a spinal if I have to have a c-section. I am extremely nervous of going in to labour and not taking my medication, scares me that my placenta will clot up again and cause me to have a still birth. She mentioned to me that I should come off aspirin at 32 weeks, I said I would rather stay on it till labour, but they need me to come off it at some point, so she suggested 36-38 weeks too. I will be seeing them again so nothing is agreed. I am scared that if I stop the aspirin too that my blood will clot up and result in a still birth. But there is a risk in my hemorrhaging if I stay on them. 

Anyone in the same boat? I'm scared to come off them scared to stay on them :dohh:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Congrats pad!!!

Zebra- I was on lovenox until 35 weeks with my son and was then switched to heparin at the end. Heparin isnt the blood thinner of choice but it has a reversal agent. Basically if you needed an emergency section or started bleeding they can make the blood thinner ineffective pretty quickly. It might be another option so that you don't have to choose one or the other. Good luck.


----------



## padbrat

Thank you ladies for all your thoughts and stalking! Quick update...
We are still in hospital. Leo arrived yesterday at 1.44 after a slightly traumatic c section. He is perfect! Weighs in at 5 lb 13 and i am so overwhelmed by it all. Twig is fantastic with him.. Makes me cry at how good he is.
Once i am home i will update properly.
Come on twinnnie cgav and mighty... Your turns next. I can't wait to hear your turns next xxxxxx

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Pad I look forward to your birth story. I'm sorry to hear there was some trauma, but I'm thrilled to hear everyone is ok. You are a mummy!!!! Well done! Can't wait for pics of your gorgeous man.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Massive congrats Pad!! Welcome to the mummy club!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Well done pad and many congratulations


----------



## MissMaternal

Well done pad! Aww he's so tiny! Sorry to hear it was traumatic, but I am so happy for you becoming a mummy  enjoy him xx


----------



## LeeC

Pad, can't wait to see more pics, looking forward to hearing all about it twinnie, hope you are recovering well, sorry to hear it was slightly traumatic but all so worth it now i'll say. Bet you are all totally smitten xxx.


----------



## pink80

Congrats Pad - welcome to the world Leo :happydance:


----------



## Raptasaur

Pad that's such wonderful news!! Biggest welcome to little Leo. Not such a fatty after all!! Sorry to hear the section wasn't straightforward but you're both safe and well. Can't wait to see photos. So happy for you and Twig xxxxxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Well done and congratulations pad, can't wait to see photos and to hear about the birth. Hope you are well :flower:


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Pad :hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Pad! Glad you are both ok, can't wait to see pics. But take some time to rest while you're in the hospital. :) (Lee, I'm betting you are next, then cgav, then me!)

Holly, I'm so sorry to hear about your puppy. There is something to be said for living to 13 years, you are obviously a very good puppy mom. Thinking of you and your furbaby.

Hope, sorry your scans aren't going better. Really hoping for the best, and if this isn't your rainbow I hope Dr. Shehata can shed some light on everything.

AFM: Had an u/s Wed, the sonographer was really nice and let me see the screen (they aren't supposed to do that). Colton is measuring 7lbs 7oz! He's almost as big as DD was when she was born! He's chubby, a little porker this one! I thought about going pain-med free with this one and now I'm like, uh, no. LOL. Still hoping he stays put for two more weeks, got my doctor to write me a note so I don't have to go in to work anymore. Thank goodness too because I have been having contractions like crazy as well as lightening crotch and pinched nerves and muscle spasms...ugh! Just standing up is like rolling the pain lottery! I plan to really enjoy this time off until baby is born. Cgav and Lee, have you been feeling nauseated at all? I get rather sick trying to read the computer screen lately!


----------



## cgav1424

Mighty - I think it'll be Lee then you then me! I haven't really been having any contractions... just a little cramping in my lower abdomen. They aren't BH though as they last too long. And yes!!! Tell me about the nausea!!! I had it really bad yesterday and told DH it was like morning sickness all over again. My allergies were also acting up AND I couldn't sleep so I ended up taking a benadryl, which did nothing for me. Ugh. Colton is a chunky monkey... I love it!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Many congratulations Pad!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for some pics. 

Rest up while you can ;-)

xo


----------



## daviess3

Ah just popping in pad congrats love the name leo!! Cant wait for pics an birth story, is it not the best feeling in the world? You finally got there xxx

Lee Cgav good luck ladies xxx

Lexi is 9 months in few weeks is a chunky monkey bless her! off to orlando on hols next week with a 9 month old!! I must b mad!! catch up in marl! when im home x


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats pad! Can't wait to see pics and hope your recovery goes quickly.


----------



## LilSluz

Pad I can't wait to hear all about it & see more pics! :yipee: I'm sorry it was traumatic - I was worried there for a while.... But all turned out FAB & you have a lil LIL Leo now & he's precious!!!! Come back when you are home & all settled & up for it - for now, please enjoy your lil miracle rainbow!!! :cloud9: :crib::baby:


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my 20 weeks scan today, all went well, she is a healthy little girl, thank God! She was being really good today for the sonographer, bless her. Probably didn't want her Mummy worrying about me having to go back :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 21.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dextersmum

Pad congratulations Leo really isn't as big as they said he would be. but i bet he is truly gorgeous. Can you believe he is finally here?

So who's next ladies?

I have 6 weeks to wait until my section, 4 more weeks of work and can't believe the third trimester is passing so quickly. I am actually enjoying being pregnant at the moment and am loving stroking my bump and watching and feeling baby moving although she has been a bit quieter today but trying not to panic as I am definitely feeling her and I have been pretty busy working today so have been distracted and puppy has me up and down like a yoyo at the moment so not Had much chance to chill out and just feel the baby


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations pad!!! He's finally here!!

Lee you're next!! :happydance:


----------



## MightyMom

Beautiul pic Zebra! She's looking perfect!!


----------



## LeeC

Zebra. What a gorgeous pic. Congrats on a wonderful scan.


----------



## tuckie27

Just popping in to congratulate Pad! Yay! Another rainbow baby from the PARL thread! Welcome to mommyhood! :happydance: can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you MM and Lee. Not long to go for you two now :happydance:


----------



## bumpyplease

Lee you are so close! How are you feeling sweetie? Are you ready? X


----------



## LeeC

Are you ever ready Bumpy? Lol... I'm so excited for our appt tomorrow. I have an internal to check cervix and baby position and then will be given our date to be induced. I'm still sort of hoping for next week but they may have other ideas. I'm sort of preparing myself to stay in just incase.

Pad sent me a lovely text about how it feels to be a mummy at last. I'm gonna be an emotional wreck I know it.


----------



## Raptasaur

Hope so sorry to hear your scan was inconclusive last week. I am hoping things will have become clearer for you when you go back this week. The early weeks are so difficult :hugs:.

Cgav delighted to hear baby girl is packing on the weight. Fantastic news. 

Mighty mom glad to hear Colton is thriving. I think boys tend to be a bit bigger anyway. Only two more weeks! Or less.....I wonder who will go next? Enjoy your extra time off work - all those niggles sound annoying. Rest up x

Zebra fantastic scan news. What a lovely little bean you have there. 

Lee looking forward to hearing how your appointment goes tomorrow. I think you will be next!

Afm ticking along nicely. Managed to go swimming and for a short walk yesterday so feeling good. Didn't manage any exercise last week at all as I was just so knackered. Got decorators coming in to paint our two small bedrooms next week. Moving DD into the bigger room which she has had as a playroom, to free up the smallest room for the baby. Then I can start getting all the baby paraphernalia down out of the attic and get everything washed and organised. I've got a scan and consultant appointment on Monday so we can see if the excess fluid is still going down. Here's me at the pool yesterday at 33+4. I think I look huge! 
https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/30%20weeks%20scan/058f0b70001195a4855d330c4ed0fc02_zps67e9f06a.jpg


----------



## Hope39

Thanks Rapt

I have accepted this pregnancy isnt going to work, its a non-starter in my eyes

Friday scan is just to confirm its another mc in my opinion, i went to the hospital today to collect some clexane, the nurse asked how i was and said keep trying, so i think they also firmly believe its a non starter too, just wish they wouldnt keep making me wait

I went to my docs on monday with the latest scan results, I discussed a referal to Dr Shehata and he dictated the letter whilst i was there and asked for it to get faxed of to the CCG - they have to ask permission from the CCG if i can be refered due to funding, i must be the only person on B&B that has had to apply for funding to then get a referal, everyone else gets them no problemo, story of my life!!

xx


----------



## debzie

Just popping in to say congrats pad. So pleased for you. 

Hope hugs. X


----------



## MightyMom

Lee: I'm not a cryer. At all. Well I wasn't...until DD came along. It's like she unlocked my heart. There is no avoiding it lady, we are all emotional wrecks when that little bundle is handed to us. Can't help it! There is no love in the world equal to what you will feel when Baby Lee is born. :)

Rapt: Thanks! I'm so jealous you can exercise! I can't even walk up the stairs without getting contractions. It's also very exciting that you get to decorate!! That's such a fun part of having a baby is getting the nursery ready. :) Hope you will post some pics when you are done! LOVE the bump pic! You look perfectly pregnant and your dress accentuates it perfectly. :)

Hope: I'm so sorry hun. I am still rooting for you. Remember: Hope is important!


----------



## LeeC

And off I go again Mighty FFS..... Ill need maternity pads for my eyes!!! 
How you feeling? It could be any one of us next xx.


----------



## Hope39

So exciting, are you ready for all that pain x


----------



## filipenko32

Who's next!?! Hope how are you doing?


----------



## Hope39

I'm not too bad, not sure if you have read back a bit but I don't think this pregnancy is working out. Had 2 crap scans and another on fri x


----------



## ginny83

Rapt - you look great!!

Zebra- lovely scan pic :)


----------



## MightyMom

Lee: Feeling great! Got a prenatal massage and it was HEAVEN! I'm making that my choice of gift at baby showers from now on! I have been feeling so achey but after the massage much of that has dissipated! I can walk without limping, and get up without having that awkward "I'm standing but still bending over because my body won't straighten out" thing anymore. :)

Hope: funny you mention pain! I was talking with a friend about how I got the epi last time but how I'm trying to prepare for anything this time knowing that we don't get the birth we choose. My biggest fear is no epi and an all natural birth without DH here. I will FLIP OUT. But I keep telling myself women did this for centuries without meds so...I can handle it, right? (NO! I AM NOT READY FOR THAT!!!)


----------



## ginny83

MightyMom said:


> Hope: funny you mention pain! I was talking with a friend about how I got the epi last time but how I'm trying to prepare for anything this time knowing that we don't get the birth we choose. My biggest fear is no epi and an all natural birth without DH here. I will FLIP OUT. But I keep telling myself women did this for centuries without meds so...I can handle it, right? (NO! I AM NOT READY FOR THAT!!!)

I had a very short labour with DS. Only a couple of hours and I think 1 hour of that I was loopy with Pethidine. Once the pethidine wore off I was begging for an epi, but I was actually already in transition and it was too late. Managed to get through it all ok, so I guess I didn't need the epi afterall - I found the pushing stage no where near as bad as the contractions. Anyway, point is, one way or another you'll get through it :)


----------



## ginny83

What was your DD's birth like?


----------



## ginny83

I'm a bit nervous at the moment. I usually have my weekly scans every Thursday, but tomorrow is a public holiday here so the clinic is shut - which means I have to wait until next week. 

My morning sickness has eased off too, but I'm actually happy about that. I still had some nausea yesterday but didn't throw up at all!! Feeling not to bad today either.

Thinking about getting my doppler out, but worried that I'll be super stressed if I can't find a heartbeat.


----------



## LeeC

Hey all. That's me back from my appt. Well, a bit surprised to get there and have a sweep, booked in to be induced Friday. Looks like another April baby is on the way.
So, wasn't expecting it to be this week and feeling a bit shell shocked, sorry not able to read back right now.
Best get my arse moving and get organised.


----------



## ginny83

How exciting Lee! Sending you lots of positive vibes for Friday!

Do you think the sweep has done anything? I never had one


----------



## LeeC

I hope not Ginny, don't want to be heading back to hospital today... I do feel a bit more crampy but suppose that is to be expected. 
Thanks for the positive vibes, I need to get myself mentally prepared, so exciting though :)


----------



## Hope39

Oh wow lee, how exciting, you get to meet baby c earlier than expected. You could me a yummy mummy by end of the weekend xx


----------



## Hollybush75

Lee how exciting, your baby will be in your arms before you know it! Yay!


----------



## LilSluz

OMG Lee :yipee: THATs a bit of a surprise! I'd be shell-shocked too, lady! Oh how exciting :wohoo: - you'll be exactly 1 week apart from Pad/Leo too! GL darlin, you are going to do just FAB! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Hope - I am going to hope that you get a nice surprise anyway. Please let us know & don't give up chic :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Zebra - great scan piccie & wonderful news all is well!

I've had a very bad case of bronchitis & sinusitis this week so out sick at work & feel like complete CRAP. Even worse if they gave me very mild medicines when in my experience it takes 2 rounds of the major stuff to knock it out. Even though the major stuff is a Category B medicine :saywhat:. So apparently suffering & misery 24x7 for 2-3weeks is OK for a high risk pregnant woman, but giving her one Cat B med vs another Cat B med & knocking it out in 1-2 wks is not OK. So pissed... so, so pissed at the shear stupidity...:growlmad::gun::nope:


----------



## LilSluz

Lee predictions? I'm still saying :blue:!!!


----------



## cgav1424

Lee! Wow! You and Pad don't mess around with this birthing stuff! Haha. Twinnies to the end for you two. Leo and Baby C will be exactly one week apart. I'm so excited for you, hon! I have my appt tomorrow, but doubt that I'll have the good news you've had!!! Alright Mighty... race you to the finish line!!!


----------



## Hope39

LilSluz said:


> Hope - I am going to hope that you get a nice surprise anyway. Please let us know & don't give up chic :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Zebra - great scan piccie & wonderful news all is well!
> 
> I've had a very bad case of bronchitis & sinusitis this week so out sick at work & feel like complete CRAP. Even worse if they gave me very mild medicines when in my experience it takes 2 rounds of the major stuff to knock it out. Even though the major stuff is a Category B medicine :saywhat:. So apparently suffering & misery 24x7 for 2-3weeks is OK for a high risk pregnant woman, but giving her one Cat B med vs another Cat B med & knocking it out in 1-2 wks is not OK. So pissed... so, so pissed at the shear stupidity...:growlmad::gun::nope:

Lils - Giving Up is not in my dictionary, what does that mean :rofl:

I'll keep chugging along, should hopefully hear next week about my referral, fingers crossed

xx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks everyone. Just been to toilet and have a bloody show! Will keep you all posted x.


----------



## MightyMom

ginny: With DD my waters broke at about midnight, got to the hospital at 1am, epidural by 1:30am. Woke up at 5am and got checked, was fully dialated. Pitocin drip at 5:30am to encourage more regular contractions, pushing at 6:30am, baby born at 7:17am. Epidural stopped after I was stitched up. It was a very happy, pleasant birth! I'd love to do that again, but I suspect that Colton will have other ideas...

So great that you are feeling better! Must mean the placenta is strong and really taking over. :) Don't stress too much, just try to enjoy feeling better!

Lee: So exciting! OMG! You and Pad are just determined to have twin pregnancies aren't you?? Still saying it's a boy. ;) I'm going to predict a natural birth on Friday for you. :)

LilSluz: Could you ask for the better meds? Sometimes doctors will agree if the patient is educated about what they are asking for, and it sounds like you've done your homework. Couldn't hurt to ask, right?

cgav: ACK! YOU FIRST!

Hope: You have such an amazing attitude. TEAM HOPE!


----------



## hopeful23456

Omg lee! Will be stalking. I'm so happy u are finally going to experience being a mom. It's amazing. 

Hope- been stalking for you too. I really hope this time works out for you. :hugs: the waiting game sucks


----------



## Hope39

Thanks hopeful.

I might surprise myself and all of you on Friday, would be nice but hey HO, what will be will be

Xx


----------



## LilSluz

OMG Lee, blood? :shock: Let us know!!! 

Cgav - I had missed your update - so glad Lil Guava is spot-on :yipee:. I'm going to still hope MM goes before you so that guava gets just a lil bigger :winkwink::thumbup:.Hey did you ever order that Comfort-U pillow & what did you think if you did? 

MM - its going to be soon chic, so hope you are ready! :thumbup: Funny as I told the Dr to call my OBGYN to have it approved (because he's always said if I need Tylenol w/codeine for my sinus headaches thats no problem) & he simply said "I will NOT prescribe cough medicine w/codeine to a pregnant woman" so no phone call, nothing - freaking useless waste of my time. :trouble::gun: So, had to call OBGYN & he just called me in Tylenol w/codeine & told me to take mucinex since cough medicines basically have guafenesin + codeine in them anyway. Its not like I wanted 3 months worth FFS, just a few days to get me past this pain & suffering part until the antibiotics kick in, as its quite brutal (& its a Cat B). Just sucks that the emergency Dr made me jump thru hoops like that to get proper care. I will not be going back there & I may even have to write a letter for that one. :growlmad:


----------



## Tasha

Ek Lee. Really excited for you x


----------



## Hope39

Ooh Lee sounds like things are progressing xx


----------



## LilSluz

Hope - :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Zebra & Scary - missed the blood thinner convo but that's great to know, Scary! i had no idea. My OBGYN said he'd take me off blood thinners 2 wks prior to c-sec. 

But Zebra, geez, they didn't tell you that you had lupus? That's important to know not just for pregnancy but for life, too. :hugs: Glad you have a hematologist so they can treat you after pregs also.


----------



## Raptasaur

How exciting Lee! Oooooohhh you are next!


----------



## dancareoi

Lee, good luck for Friday, hope it happens quickly for you!

I had epidural for first and it really slowed the labour down, 42 hours in total, but pain free whole time as epidural kept in as had ventouse, so a pain free birth.

Second was section due to breach, so pain free agai.

Third was 6 hours from when waters broke to birth, gas and air this time, totally different experience to say the least! However as soon as baby is born, the pain stops and all you can think of is the little bundle of joy in your arms.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hope- are you on prednisone, progesterone and clexane? Have you had heartbeat before? Mine were all early, before heartbeats. My scans were early though 

My water broke at midnight on 34 weeks, contractions were 2 mins apart within an hour or two, they hurt bad so I couldn't imagine not having Epi (I had c section so they do a spinal. Similar to Epi but don't keep something in your back and it's quicker I guess.


----------



## Zebra2023

OMG Lee!!! Good luck, will be stalking :flower: 

Hope :hugs: I know it is hard all this waiting, thinking of you. I really hope it is good news.



LilSluz said:


> Hope - :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Zebra & Scary - missed the blood thinner convo but that's great to know, Scary! i had no idea. My OBGYN said he'd take me off blood thinners 2 wks prior to c-sec.
> 
> But Zebra, geez, they didn't tell you that you had lupus? That's important to know not just for pregnancy but for life, too. :hugs: Glad you have a hematologist so they can treat you after pregs also.

Gosh please don't let him take you off them, Tasha has been great with sharing her story which made me open my eyes a lot more on these injections. My hematologist was fantastic at explaining too. I could have literally hugged her. Nope the other hospital I went to never told me I had Lupus, they just said Thrombophilia :wacko: It is quite scary but I am just trying to see it as that I am in good hands and they will do all they can for me and Caitlyn. It was nice that she listened about my concerns, I thought I would have a fight on my hands. Phew! Thanks Lil :flower: Hope you are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

hopeful23456 said:


> Hope- are you on prednisone, progesterone and clexane? Have you had heartbeat before? Mine were all early, before heartbeats. My scans were early though
> 
> My water broke at midnight on 34 weeks, contractions were 2 mins apart within an hour or two, they hurt bad so I couldn't imagine not having Epi (I had c section so they do a spinal. Similar to Epi but don't keep something in your back and it's quicker I guess.

Yes I'm on 20mg Pred, 400 cyclogest twice a day, Clexane and high dose folic 

I had a heartbeat at 5w6d with pregnancy no 3 and a heartbeat at 7w with pregnancy no 5. The first 2 may have had hb, I didn't find out till 12w scan. Don't think No4 did as I measured 4w at 6.5a scan.

No big pattern with me apart from not progressing beyond 6-7 weeks and my body holds onto them

Xx


----------



## Hope39

I got my thyroid tsh results today, for the second time in 18m its in 'range' at 1.63, perfecto!! That's good for a 'supposed' 8w preggo so I don't think my underactive thyroid is the issue with this one, maybe the Pred isn't high enough dose for antibodies or I have high NK cells too x


----------



## scarolinarn04

OK so WOW!! What have I missed in a day.....

Lee- that is soooo exciting!!!!! Can't wait to hear the updates

Hope- I'm amazed at your attitude in all of this - you are amazing and I wish you get great news this week. 

Lils- sucks about the sinus infection. Had one about 3 weeks ago and ended up with a busted blood vessel in my eye from all of the coughing/sneezing and blood thinners. DH kept calling me a zombie :dohh:
As far as the thinners, yeah- ask about switching to heparin. I switched at 35 weeks and ended up being induced at 36 weeks. The heparin has a much shorter half life so I had to take it twice a day. I went into the hospital on Monday afternoon and had a c-section Tuesday evening- I had taken the heparin Monday morning and didn't have any increased bleeding or need the reversal agent with a surgery the next afternoon. 

Hi to everyone!! Hope it's a fab day!


----------



## melfy77

Lee: omg!!!!! Sooooo exciting!!!! Will also be stalking:happydance:

Hope: I really hope you'll have a good surprise on friday:hugs:

We're visiting my in-laws this week; we DTD this morning and it will most likely be the only time, but hey, it only takes 1 swimmer:haha:

I put Zoe on the scale this morning, and holy molly, she's almost 12 pounds!!! She was 9 pounds at her 2 months check up


----------



## Lallie81

So exciting Lee! Hope you aren't letting yourself get stressed preparing everything....these will be your last 2 nights of peace for a long time!


----------



## MissMaternal

With regards to pain relief, with DD I was adamant I NEEDED an epi, felt like I wouldn't be able to do it without one. But when I got to hospital I was already 7cm so they said it was too late. In the end I did it with just G&A from about 8cm, and I am just about the biggest wimp there is! It's definitely possible! 

Lee eeeeeek how exciting, keep us updated, you're nearly a mummy!

Will keep everything crossed for you for Friday Hope  

Xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Pain relief......definitely possible to do it without any at all! :haha: Unless you count the 2 paracetamol I had 2 hours before it all kicked off :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yup, I had both of mine with no pain relief at all apart from G and A for the final contraction to push them out with. 
Lee!! How exciting! I shall be thinking of you all day and checking for updates. I hope it goes smoothly. I think girl for you. 
Hope, I'm always rooting for you. 
Hi everyone else. Sorry to be such an occasional poster. Love to see so many of you graduating.


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- yay! :happydance: I will be stalking for updates! I think you will have a girl an then you and Pad can arrange a marriage between your 2 :haha:


----------



## Taurus8484

Fantastic news Lee. My girlfriend had a stretch and sweep and had baby next day. Will be stalking xx

Hope - will be stalking also for update xx


----------



## fitzy79

Oooh I drop by after many weeks of absenteeism and see that there are Rainbows about to pop!!! Pad, Congrats on the safe arrival of Baby Leo..so delighted for you..best feeling ever! 

Lee, wishing you all the best of luck and easy labour vibes. I'm green-eyed that you have yet to experience those first few hours of staring at your little angel and falling head over heels in love!! :)

Hope, really want it to be your turn and will be keeping everything crossed for Fri x 

Mighty and Cgav...will be dying to see who crossed the finish line first! 

Big hello to everyone and apologies for being so crap...I rarely get on here these days! 

My little angel Ellie is 8 weeks old now and doing great. She was worth every bit of the 4 year wait we fall more and more in love every day. Myself and OH are getting married on Saturday week so I've also been crazy busy organising that!! Hoping that after the big day I can resume stalking and actually make it over to MARL thread!! X


----------



## heart tree

Friday! :shock: Lee I'm so excited for you! I asked for the epi, but it was too late. I was also induced after my waters broke and apparently being induced does make contractions come on quickly and can be more painful. But I had no idea what to expect. My advice is that if you think you want an epi, ask early. I kept saying I would wait until I couldn't take it anymore. Well, when I got to that point, I was ready to push! I think :girl: for you. 

Hope, good luck on Friday. The early day scans are the worst, especially when you haven't had great news to begin with.


----------



## dextersmum

wow Lee things are moving fast for you. I hope things have already progressed with the labour or if not that everything happens for you tomorrow. Can't wait to find out the sex and name of babyC

afm I had my 32 week scan today and baby is on 10th percentile for estimated weight again which means she is on the smaller side of average she is estimated to be 4lb 2oz at the moment. Consultant was ok with this as she has shown a steady growth on last 3 scans and may just be on the small side so we will wait and see. We go back for our last scan at 36 weeks then section a week and half later


----------



## MightyMom

Stalking for Lee but then I realized it's been since yesterday morning since she posted and that is SO NOT LIKE HER!! And she was updating for Pad while Pad was in the hospital, but no one is here to update for Lee! I'll bet she is holding her little (blue??) bundle as we speak!! Can't wait for an update!! EEK!

(Ok cgav, YOU'RE NEXT! lol!)


----------



## bumpyplease

Just logging on quickly to wish lee the best of luck for tomorrow - you will be in your thoughts honey and I can't wait to hear all about your little (girl!!???) x x x


----------



## hopeful23456

Stalking for lee- been quiet on here!!


----------



## dextersmum

ladies have any of you got a gift (or gave a gift when you had the baby) for your husband as a way of thanking him for the baby?? My hubby got me a lovely card and photo frame when we had our little boy and I have been trying to find a card to give to him but can't find out has anybody seen them where it says to my husband on the birth of our child or something similar?


----------



## Tasha

Lee has been very quiet. I hope she is okay and either busy pushing baby Lee out or holding them.

Zebra is right about my experience. My baby died at 24+3 because we had been taken off clexane. Just push for a change of drugs. 

As for epi's, I had one with my first (but was 27 hours from 4cm to holding him) and the rest have been no pain relief. I much prefer it that way.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I spy Lee lurking!!!


----------



## Hope39

Dexters - have you tried moonpig, you can make your own :) 

I was about to say I seen Lee on fb earlier but I spy her lurking too

Lee - is anyone updating for you? X


----------



## LeeC

Yip, still here. No more show and things calmed down again after sweep so off we go as planned to hospital for 8am tomorrow.
Feeling like a kid at Xmas and not sure I will sleep much tonight but know I gonna need as much energy as I can muster.
Here's a final bump pic @ 38 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Hope39

Good luck Hun, can't wait to meet babyC (well see a pic).

Do you have names sorted or still undecided xx


----------



## Tasha

Eeeek, not long now. Gorgeous bump Lee. Very low too, so hopefully baby wil be ready and you have a speedy labour. 

Maybe baby will be born on Saturday, the 27th April is a good day to become a Mummy. I did nine years ago. :haha:


----------



## cgav1424

Lee - haha chick. We all see you lurking!!! Are you ready for tomorrow??? You're gonna be a yummy mummy! 

Mighty - haha. I have my OB appt in an hour and a half. I'll let you know if anything's going on down there. Doubt it though... you're exactly one week ahead of me so TAG! YOU'RE IT!!! 

:hi: everyone else. I finally washed the baby clothes and am putting some last minute things in the hospital bag. Just trying to be ready, but I'm pretty sure Mighty will go next and I'll bring up the rear for this round of rainbow babies!!!

Will be thinking of you with lots of love tomorrow, Lee. xxx


----------



## ginny83

Lee - what a lovely bump! Good luck for tomorrow :)

AFM - had another quick scan today, measuring 11+1 and looking good. 

I also had an appointment with my physician at the hospital who looks after pre-pregnancy. She was the one that put me on blood pressure meds but was adamant that I didn't need Clexane (she has a background in fetal/maternal hematology). Haven't been looking forward to this appointment as got the Clexane prescribed by a private hematologist. She was so irriatated that I got it prescribed - kept telling me how unnecessary it is etc etc. I ended up crying and that seemed to calm her down. In the end we agreed that we'd review the Clexane at 22-24 weeks. Part of the reason for this is that her concern has always been the high blood pressure was impacting the way the blood vessels were forming when the placenta was developing - so basically the first tri/early second try. Ultrasound can't pick this up until you're around 20 weeks. So in theory for me if the placenta attaches and forms correctly it should continue to then work as long as my BP is under control as I dont actually have a disorder that causes clots to form. 

Anyway, happy that I don't have to see her again. I move on to a pregnancy physician now and a high risk obstetrician.


----------



## hopeful23456

Lee- u look gorgeous! I have tears running down my face right now as I am so happy for you. It's been such a long fn journey hasn't it? I remember thinking I can't believe that girl has had so many losses when I first met you on here and I always hoped you would keep going. And now look at you, so beautiful and ready to have your very own baby :cloud9:
I'm so overjoyed for you. Hoping you fell asleep logged into bnb as I see u r online. 
:hugs: !!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Good luck Lee! Can't wait for the update!


----------



## MightyMom

Lee: Lookin good!! So ecstatic for you. Can't wait to hear all about the birth of BabyC. You are really an inspiration for anyone considering giving up. So glad you found a doctor who would listen and now you're going to be a MOMMY!!

ginny: yay!! Great scan news! I'm glad you don't have to see that lady again, and I hope the clexane keeps doing good things for you and the baby.

cgav: Doing everything I can to keep him in here until May 4th. After that, I'll be happy to be first!


----------



## cgav1424

Lee - not long now!!!

Ginny - wonderful news!!! Yay!

Mighty - I only have to keep my LO in until May 1 because my insurance company JUST renewed their contract with my local hospital after it expired, but it isn't active until May 1! Of course now I feel like since I have a specific date I need to make it to... she'll probably decide to come before then! I hope not though or else we'll have to drive 45 mins away and pray there's no traffic to get to the closest in-network hospital! Oh and I'm only dilated 1 cm and 50% effaced sooooo... bake for another week, baby girl!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Lee hope all goes well and quick!

Ginny great news on scan

Hope best wishes for today 

Had my scan yesterday and all is good, baby kept moving its hands in the way of what the sonographer was looking at! Although they don't like to say for sure looks like we are team :pink:


----------



## ginny83

Congrats on team pink dancareoi :)

Keep cooking away MightyMom and Cgav :)


----------



## Lallie81

Lee you look fabulous! All the best for today, can't wait to hear all about it :thumbup:

Awww a little girl dancareoi- so cute and exciting!

Thinking of you today Hope and crossing fingers for nothing but the best kind of news for you :hugs:

AFM- omg am starting to show/ look really fat! Wanted to keep this quiet for quite a bit longer, just because I am still quite nervous about it all. Don't think that will happen! Telling my boss on Sunday- petrified about that but need to go into the meeting with a positive attitude so she will hopefully be positive about it too. Little sad bit of news- my parents were going to come out to Dubai to visit mid May and I was torn between telling them before (so they can bring me lots of stuff from the UK) and surprising them at the airport with a little bump. Well, my dad got taken into hospital on Tues night with chest pains (he's already had 3 heart attacks and a triple bypass) and, though he seems fine thank god, now they won't be coming :cry: I know it's for the best though and would never forgive myself if something happened to him on the plane or because of the heat here (it's currently about 40 degrees C every day and we aren't in summer yet) but now we will ask them to rebook for Christmas so they can meet their grandchild- that should be quite a nice way to tell them too! He's having an angiogram this afternoon and then we should know more.....

Looking forward to reading everyone's updates today.....


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Lee for today :flower:

Ginny, great news :)

Dancer congratulations on your little girl :pink:


----------



## Raptasaur

Just popping on quickly to say good luck today Lee! You will love being a mummy. I am so exited for you. I hope the induction goes smoothly for you and you don't have to wait too long to meet your baby. Your bump shot's great - you really are all baby. Will be stalking.

I got a text from Pad yesterday and they have been discharged from hospital and survived their first night at home. Can't wait to see photos of Leo and hear all about him.

Have a great weekend ladies xxx


----------



## ginny83

Well done to Pad - the first night at home was the hardest for me!


----------



## Hollybush75

Good luck Lee :happydance::hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for all the well wishes. Just sneaked out for lunch. Pessary inserted at 10.30am, so playing the waiting game now. 

Hope, how did you get on? x


----------



## Hope39

D&C booked for Monday :(

I wish you all the best for today lee, I'm so excited for you

Xx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Hope, I am sorry. 

Lee good luck x


----------



## Hope39

D&C booked for Monday :(

I wish you all the best for today lee, I'm so excited for you

Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

So sorry hope :hugs:


----------



## mommaandbaby

good luck today lee:thumbup:

congrats on team:pink: dancareoi

so sorry hope :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

LeeC said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Just sneaked out for lunch. Pessary inserted at 10.30am, so playing the waiting game now.
> 
> Hope, how did you get on? x

I hope it is as quick as mine. I had Propess at 9pm, Rebecca was born at 6.32am :thumbup:


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> D&C booked for Monday :(
> 
> I wish you all the best for today lee, I'm so excited for you
> 
> Xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

So so sorry Hope :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

So sorry Hope :hugs: Take good care of yourself. Get lots of hugs today. xo


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - OMG I jus got your FB update - a rainbow on the way to the hospital???!!! :wohoo: How BEFITTING! GL honey we will all be on pins & needles! :thumbup: Do you want any of us to update if we catch it on FB or do you want to announce the news yourself when you are ready? (in that case i will zip it!)


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee...hope your induction isn't as long as mine was :dohh:

Hope...gutted for you :hugs:

XxX


----------



## LilSluz

F**k Hope!!! :cry: I am so very sorry thats terrible news! :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you for Monday. I was really hoping for you... :sad2:

Dan - congrats on Team :pink:!!!

Ginny - great news!

Dex - she may just be a small baby. Its better that she's at least 10% (right?) or the IUGR protocol goes back into place? 

While we are waiting for Lee news, can I get advice on what type of baby bag to get? I've had spinal accessory nerve palsy so my rt shoulder is a bit weak & my purse is already too heavy as it is (I get yelled at by physical therapist). So, should I go backpack to more evenly distribute the weight? My friend said no to backpack bc you can't reach around & get things easily if you are carrying LO (but she also didn't take into consideration my scapular issues). But I know Tuckie loved hers, so any thoughts on that? Or maybe a roller bag? Attach baby carrier to roller bag & just roll the whole thing all around? :haha: I laugh but w/my bad back (6 back surg 2yrs ago) & my shoulder, hmmm, is there such a contraption??? Thought I saw one once at the airport...

Getting better, still feel like poo though.:nope: :sleep: TGIF!


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry Hope :hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, oh my god, I cant believe your going to be having your baby, I've completely lost track of time and never knew it had came around so quick. Im desperate to know that you've had your baby and see pics, I think girl for you, so excited!

My best friend is also being induced at Wishaw General on Monday as she will be 2 weeks overdue, all these babys are exciting stuff!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Just caught up on the fact that Pad has had her baby aswell. Im over the moon for you, amazing news that baby Leo is here safe and well x

You ladies will have to get your asses over to MARL asap, look forward to hearing more!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Good luck Lee, you'll be a mummy by the time you read this I'm sure! xoxo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm really sorry Hope.


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- I loved the pic you posted on FB of the rainbow you saw on your way to the hospital this morning! How amazing is that?!? Stalking for pics!

Pad- still looking for pics of your little guy!!!

Hope- :hugs: 

Lils- I do love my backpack diaper bag! :D I don't think it's difficult to get things out of it. There are 2 zipper compartments on the side that I suppose I could get into while wearing it but I've never had to. If you're baby wearing or LO is strapped in car seat or stroller, you'll have your hands anyways. I've used it with one hand pretty well too if I have Bay in my other arm. To me, the tote style bags are much more awkward and always sliding off your shoulder and are bulky to pack around (my siblings used tote style bags and I just didn't like them). If you have back problems, a rolling style bag might be your best bet but you'll still have both hands full if you're transporting baby in the carseat, but if you're baby wearing then that's a good option :thumbup: I like that with the backpack I have 2 hands! :) also, if you have back issues, think about a travel system that the carseat clicks into stroller because lugging baby around in a carseat can be rough. B is a little thing and she's already getting awfully heavy to carry in her carseat.

Cgav/mighty- sounds like you ladies are next! Can't wait to see your rainbows and have this new group of mommies join us on the marl thread! :D


----------



## LeeC

Hope, sorry to hear your news, hugs to you and I really hope you get your appt with Shehata ok'd.

Nothing to report here I'm afraid apart from some period type cramps, come on baby!!!


----------



## debzie

:hugs:Hope just popped In to give some:hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

Thanks for the update lee. U have alot of stalkers, keep the updates coming when u can!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh come on Baby C!!!! I forgot that induction can take quite a while... :blush: Will check back in a few :coffee::coffee::coffee:

Tuckie - oh thank you! I still have your whole post saved as a Word doc so I have the exact one you had marked. Also thinking if i can't get a roller bag or seems too - funny or whatever - at least with a back pack there's weight on the front (carrying car seat or wearing baby) & weight in the back to sort of evenly distribute it? eeek, I have to think about this... (I have the Britax b-Agile travel system in my registry :thumbup:)


----------



## tuckie27

Lils- glad you got the travel system. Those things are a lifesaver! Choosing all those baby items is overwhelming! There's so many choices and every mom/baby's preferences are different! 

Lee- did they give you the cervical ripener/softener or straight to pitocin? They started me with the softener and then were going to give me pitocin but we never got that far because the softener put me into full on labor contractions. Nothing happened the first 3 hours after the 1st dose. Then the contractions started. After 4 hours, I got the 2nd dose and things really took off from there!


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry Hope xx


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm so sorry Hope.....was really hoping this was it for you... :hug:


Hope things progress for you lee, will be thinking of you!

Xx


----------



## LeeC

Propess inserted at 10.30am, will stay in for 24 hours, mainly just back ache and some period like cramps since then.
Think I will get gel next tomorrow morning then repeated in 6 hours if things still aren't moving.
Come on baby, it's time to move out. This mummy is getting no sleep in this joint!!!


----------



## heart tree

Lee, don't you worry! That baby is coming out soon! And once the baby is here, you won't be getting much sleep at home either. Try to rest as much as possible. I know, easier said than done! 

I'm so very excited for you. I can't wait for you to join us. Keep posting as much as you can. You have a lot of stalkers!


----------



## LeeC

Amanda I swear I am on a ward with THE loudest snorer ever. I'm sitting in the day room as don't think I will be getting any sleep in the ward tonight.
I'm taking the time to email relatives in Arizona, thank The Lord for international time differences. 

Hope you are well, thanks for the kind words and wishes xx.


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi lee!!!! See u on here. I had a double rainbow day after the babies came. It's so cool that u had one too!


----------



## hopeful23456

I would be yelling at that person to stop snoring... ;)


----------



## LeeC

I've managed to get a single room for what's left of the night thankfully, so hopefully will manage a few hours now.

A double rainbow, that's freaky Jodi xx.


----------



## heart tree

Oh good! Get some rest! The day Delilah was born, it was Gay Pride day and there were rainbow flags flying high all over San Francisco!

I think Andrea also had a rainbow when Louis was born!


----------



## LilSluz

OMG the rainbow stories for Hopeful (wow a double!), Andrea & Heart :cloud9: (lol Heart - lots of rainbows for you!)

We need to add ear plugs to the international hospital bag list! :wacko: Hope you get some sleep tonight Lee - yikes! :nope: :hugs:

https://www.sherv.net/cm/emo/happy/rainbow-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## AngelSerenity

So excited for you lee, hopefully junior will be nice after one gel or so, and not be stubborn! 



Things bit stressful for me at the moment girls with DH problems, I'll update when I get a chance. All well with bubs and waiting my maternity specialist appointment, my early scans with my rmc are now finished so hoping the transfer to the maternity clinic is quick. They're all linked so fingers crossed. 


Xo


----------



## LeeC

Today is a good day to have a baby!!!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Today is a good day to have a baby!!!!!!

Go for it:baby:


----------



## Hope39

I think we would all like you to have it today too pls :)


----------



## MightyMom

Hope I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Lee: 4/27 for Baby C!!

LilSuz: That reminds me, I need to add an eye mask and ear plugs to my list! If I want to get any sleep in that hospital during the day, I'll need them. The ward isn't overly loud (unless someone is in labor, LOL) but it is very bright due to a window covering almost an entire wall of the room.

Angel: Hang in there. Might take your DH a little while to come around and change. Change is VERY difficult with addiction. :hugs:

AFM: Got checked yesterday, doctor said I'm 50% effaced, 2cm dialated. But baby is still -2, not engaged yet so I'm not worried I'm going early. Gonna try to take it easy this weekend. I'll be baking all day today!


----------



## sunnysun

Stalking everyone

Hope- so sorry to hear about your loss


Lee- babies will be in your harms soon!


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - Today is an absolutely PERFECT day to have a :baby:!! (Hint, hint baby C! :shhh:)

MM - yeah Lee gave us a good reminder on that one! Good call on the mask - I'll add that one, too! :thumbup: So we may have some waiting to do after baby C is what you are saying :coffee: hey, that's just fine, stay in & cook Mighty Baby! 


Angel - dammit, if its not 1 freakin thing its another w/DH eh? :growlmad::gun::trouble: I really hope you can get things sorted w/him. That's something a high risk pregnant woman does NOT need to deal with on top of everything else! :sad2: I thought you were maybe just busy w/the new job (which did you go with, anyway?) But, I've been meaning to ask you how the Thurs scan went & I'm SOOOOOO happy for you on that account!!!! :yipee: Happy 12 weeks, hun, you made it!!!! :wohoo: (I know, you would like to make it to 16wks before celebrating right? Then it will be 20, then 24 :wacko::loopy: lol. I've only just announced on FB last week as I was too freaked out...)


While we are waiting on Baby C :coffee:, forgot to mention I have my monthly Peri visit Monday morning. We will see where placenta is & hopefully get some good piccies of Lil Flo. She's been soooo active while I was sick in bed w/bronchitis. For once I am not having that horrible anxiety before the Dr visit as I can feel her daily (thank you Lord God!). :cloud9: 


And I've even started doing a couple of these things now: https://www.askdrsears.com/content/7-ways-bond-preborn-baby & something amazing happened. I've been trying the flashlight thing as 1 lady said if you are lucky, it may chase the light all around your tummy :saywhat:. So been trying but was getting mixed reactions. I have a feeling it may have scared her a bit at first as she'd get quiet, but other times she'd kick & such. But the other day she kicked it whereever I put it on my stomach! No exaggeration, every time I moved it she'd follow it & kick it - every time! Did a big triangle 3x & even went over the left side (which she doesn't kick often for whatever reason) & lil bugger followed it & kicked it there too - twice! :rofl: OMG it was so funny & cute! :cloud9: I never knew that this stuff went on?! Its almost like maybe I'm communicating w/her? Although maybe its just that she just followed the new thing & kicked it for fun. Or worse- she absolutely hates it, wants the light off & wants it out of her space- lol. In that case, I'm actually torturing her & laughing about it & thinking its cute! :rofl: Bad mama! #-o[-X:oops:

Anyway, thought I'd share that w/you all in case anybody else doesn't know about this stuff - it is quite amazing! I'm just fascinated by this entire journey, really. :cloud9:


----------



## Neversaynever

The rainbow I saw before having Louis is my cover pic on my profile Lee...it was two days before I had him :cloud9:

Sunnysun....long time no see and congrats chicken...how far along are you? Hoping this is your rainbow :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: Sunnysun


----------



## heart tree

Come on Baby C! It's a great day to be born!


----------



## LeeC

Well ladies... Waters just broke, when I say broke I mean gushed! Will go on drip in morning if labour doesn't start tonight.


----------



## Hope39

Ooh not long now :) 

U hope your getting some last minute rest xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Were you laying down when ur water broke? Isn't it a crazy feeling?


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Well ladies... Waters just broke, when I say broke I mean gushed! Will go on drip in morning if labour doesn't start tonight.

:wohoo::wohoo:

Weirdest feeling ever, like non stop, uncontrollable wee:haha:

My labour after waters broke was 6 hours, but that was my third!


----------



## heart tree

It's happening Lee! :happydance:


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay for waters going :dance: I am hoping it all starts naturally for you Lee so chucking you some labour :dust:

XxX


----------



## AngelSerenity

Come on Baby C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ladies, Mighty and Lils, thanks so much for the thoughts :kiss::flower:.


And apologies ladies, I have had a rather stressful week which has left absolutely no time to get on BnB. I'll do personals as soon as I can, I hate posting 'me' posts as we're all on this journey together.



The good news first.... baby is fine and growing well :happydance::happydance:. I can't believe I am 12 weeks by LMP, and by ovulation my dates are spot on at 11 weeks 5 days :happydance:. My weekly scans with my RMC have now finished so I'm hoping my transfer to the maternity specialist will not be long. I'm aware that I'm not out of the woods yet, but my chances are becoming more normal. The RMC did comment that my septum could be a problem, as my uterus is now growing it is easier to see. It is broad but the depth doesnt look deep. I think he wishes now that he saw it for himself and operated on it. He asked if I was going to have any more children after this and I said probably not as I've been through enough. I will have to see him if I change my mind. I did ask if it could cause problems further in with this pregnancy but he thinks as I've got this far and nothing seems implanted adjacent to it I should be ok but I am at a high risk of a breach or early labour. I find this quite surreal as my DS was 10 days over and weighed 8lb 4. Normally a septum makes the uterus smaller which can prohibit growth in the final weeks resulting in small and/or early babies. It makes me realise that my DS is a true miracle and hopefully this one will be the same.



And the stressful, but progressive news is things with my DH came to a final blow on Tuesday. He went to the GP, supposedly to discuss his drinking issues and smoking and came home in foul form. We have been arguing the past fortnight as things werent improving and by last weekend I had reached the end of my tether. Anyway, he was in bad form as the tablets the GP gave him for his smoking might make him sleepy. When I asked about the drinking he said he didnt talk about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::grr::grr:. That was the final straw for me. I lost it and told him he gave me no choice but I want to separate. He moved out to his mates on Wednesday after another few arguments about it.



By Thursday the begging crying texts and phonecalls came, which I ignored. By Thursday evening he had arranged to see a private church counsellor next week and his GP again on Friday, which has resulted in a second addiction counsellor referral as well on the NHS. I met him on Friday and we had a good heart to heart and I think the penny has finally dropped that he has major drinking problems and how much hurt he has caused me for about 7 years. There are other issues which are linked to the drink, as probably any addition has such as money, the internet and fecking social networking sites and he now sees that he has broken me. I don't trust him and the thoughts of being with him at the moment just completely stresses me out. 



He has a long and hard journey ahead of him but acknowledgment is the first step as people keep telling me. I told him I dont know how long we will be apart, it could be a week or several months but if he sorts himself out I am willing to try and rebuild our marriage. I am remaining open and realistic and at the moment I am planning my life as a single parent with the dream that we will reconcile. He now sees that he cant put me under pressure because of the baby etc and has agreed to stay away and we'll have short daily contact and visits to try and rebuild and support each other.



So basically I've been a manic little bee running about getting things into place and then dealing with all the house stuff. My family and friends have been wonderful and have been up every evening to keep me company and tonight I am on my own relaxing and I'm just about to put on a DVD (Pitch Perfect).




I'm still nauseous and a bit sick but I'm happing to say the MS is lifting a bit :happydance:. Hopefully I'll get my 2nd trimester bloom shortly (I'd better) as I cant wait to get back out runing again, I havent been out for a month as I've been so sick.




Luv you all girls, I'm trying to read and keep up in the meantime :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

AngelSerenity said:


> Come on Baby C!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ladies, Mighty and Lils, thanks so much for the thoughts :kiss::flower:.
> 
> 
> And apologies ladies, I have had a rather stressful week which has left absolutely no time to get on BnB. I'll do personals as soon as I can, I hate posting 'me' posts as we're all on this journey together.
> 
> 
> 
> The good news first.... baby is fine and growing well :happydance::happydance:. I can't believe I am 12 weeks by LMP, and by ovulation my dates are spot on at 11 weeks 5 days :happydance:. My weekly scans with my RMC have now finished so I'm hoping my transfer to the maternity specialist will not be long. I'm aware that I'm not out of the woods yet, but my chances are becoming more normal. The RMC did comment that my septum could be a problem, as my uterus is now growing it is easier to see. It is broad but the depth doesnt look deep. I think he wishes now that he saw it for himself and operated on it. He asked if I was going to have any more children after this and I said probably not as I've been through enough. I will have to see him if I change my mind. I did ask if it could cause problems further in with this pregnancy but he thinks as I've got this far and nothing seems implanted adjacent to it I should be ok but I am at a high risk of a breach or early labour. I find this quite surreal as my DS was 10 days over and weighed 8lb 4. Normally a septum makes the uterus smaller which can prohibit growth in the final weeks resulting in small and/or early babies. It makes me realise that my DS is a true miracle and hopefully this one will be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> And the stressful, but progressive news is things with my DH came to a final blow on Tuesday. He went to the GP, supposedly to discuss his drinking issues and smoking and came home in foul form. We have been arguing the past fortnight as things werent improving and by last weekend I had reached the end of my tether. Anyway, he was in bad form as the tablets the GP gave him for his smoking might make him sleepy. When I asked about the drinking he said he didnt talk about it!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::grr::grr:. That was the final straw for me. I lost it and told him he gave me no choice but I want to separate. He moved out to his mates on Wednesday after another few arguments about it.
> 
> 
> 
> By Thursday the begging crying texts and phonecalls came, which I ignored. By Thursday evening he had arranged to see a private church counsellor next week and his GP again on Friday, which has resulted in a second addiction counsellor referral as well on the NHS. I met him on Friday and we had a good heart to heart and I think the penny has finally dropped that he has major drinking problems and how much hurt he has caused me for about 7 years. There are other issues which are linked to the drink, as probably any addition has such as money, the internet and fecking social networking sites and he now sees that he has broken me. I don't trust him and the thoughts of being with him at the moment just completely stresses me out.
> 
> 
> 
> He has a long and hard journey ahead of him but acknowledgment is the first step as people keep telling me. I told him I dont know how long we will be apart, it could be a week or several months but if he sorts himself out I am willing to try and rebuild our marriage. I am remaining open and realistic and at the moment I am planning my life as a single parent with the dream that we will reconcile. He now sees that he cant put me under pressure because of the baby etc and has agreed to stay away and we'll have short daily contact and visits to try and rebuild and support each other.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically I've been a manic little bee running about getting things into place and then dealing with all the house stuff. My family and friends have been wonderful and have been up every evening to keep me company and tonight I am on my own relaxing and I'm just about to put on a DVD (Pitch Perfect).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still nauseous and a bit sick but I'm happing to say the MS is lifting a bit :happydance:. Hopefully I'll get my 2nd trimester bloom shortly (I'd better) as I cant wait to get back out runing again, I havent been out for a month as I've been so sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv you all girls, I'm trying to read and keep up in the meantime :hugs::kiss::hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

How exciting Lee!! Good luck Hun! :hugs:

Angel what a difficult situation! I think you're doing the right thing though! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Angel so sorry to hear you are in this situation. Really pleased the pregnancy is going well. 
Lee!! Eeek!! Both mine came really quickly after my waters broke (Louis came with the following contraction but I'm an oddball) I really hope it's the same for you!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Cheering you on Lee !!! 

Angel sounds like you have been through a really tough time. I only have admiration for you for not settling for second best. Congrats on graduating from RMC and I hope your consultant appt comes through quickly. 

Hope so sorry to hear your news. Your positive attitude is inspiring. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Have my baby shower today but will sneak away to go Lee stalking.......hope it all goes well xx


----------



## LeeC

Sorry ladies. Still nothing. Contractions have stopped and I'm losing the will to live in this hospital ward with all the snoring. Night no. 2 with no sleep coming up. How the hell am I gonna push this baby out with zero energy!!!

Sorry for the selfish post.


----------



## Hope39

Oh lee, I feel for you Hun, your must be shattered

Shame you didn't take some ear plugs, is your OH staying too?

Xx


----------



## cgav1424

Lee, you be as selfish as you want!!! I'm sorry chick. I can't imagine how exhausted you must be, but know and have faith that this baby IS coming!!! Will they be starting you on the drip now that your contractions stopped?


----------



## heart tree

Lee you aren't selfish! You are about to have a baby. I can tell you that my waters broke at 11:30pm. I was admitted to the hospital and was told they were going to induce me the next morning. I didn't sleep a wink, I was so anxious. I ended up going through labor and giving birth at 6:30pm the following night after having no sleep at all. I assure you, you'll have the energy. There is no way to describe it. But you forget about everything else going on in your life, including how tired you were. You enter another realm of consciousness. You will be just fine. That being said, I'm sorry you are on night 2 of your stay there. Can you get some cotton to put in your ears? Good luck mama. You are doing great.


----------



## hopeful23456

Love hearing from you lee but wish all those snorers would be quiet for you! I hope u can get a little sleep at least. We love the updates, keep them coming! And u r doing great :)


----------



## ginny83

Lee - you'll find the energy! I had 4 hospital nights before M was born and basically zero sleep. The night M was born I could have stayed away all night just staring at him!!

Angel - I think you're handling a tough situation incredibly well. I really do hope it all works out for you and you're able to rebuild your marriage x


AFM - we had some friends come over for dinner last night. I had a feeling the girl was pregnant - I even bought her a baby gift. Turns out yep she's pregnant and due 4 days before me! We decided not to share our news yet, but I so pray I get to share this with her.


----------



## LeeC

Quick update: Major meltdown this morning after another sleepless night, I was determined to leave my emotional baggage at the hospital door and stay focused but this morning I've seriously flipped with the midwife, I was sat in the day room at 3am and she sent me back on ward because they were busy WTF knowing about the lack of sleep and she could see I was genuinely upset. the reason I was upset was a another midwife had started asking about my historywhich is usually fine but I don't feel like last night was an appropriate time tbh, I did say that I was trying to stay focused on this pregnancy and not the others for obvious reasons.
Anyway, basically I've told them I am not staying another night as its not beneficial to my emotional state, they have guaranteed I will be moved today and put on drip but now doubt is creeping in 
about my ability to keep my emotions under control. Need to work on getting my PMA back!
Hubby is on his way in and I'm sitting in the foyer trying to get my head together.
Again, sorry for the selfish post. I'm sure Ill be holding my baby very soon and this will be a distant memory.
Rant over!

Thanks for all the well wishes, PARL sucks right up to the very end!!! x


----------



## tuckie27

Lee- :hugs: Sorry hun. It WILL all be a distant memory soon when you're holding your LO. We're all cheering you on!


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Quick update: Major meltdown this morning after another sleepless night, I was determined to leave my emotional baggage at the hospital door and stay focused but this morning I've seriously flipped with the midwife, I was sat in the day room at 3am and she sent me back on ward because they were busy WTF knowing about the lack of sleep and she could see I was genuinely upset.
> Then another one started asking about my history which is usually fine but I don't feel
> Like last nighy was an appropriate time tbh!
> Basically I've told them I am not staying another night as its not beneficial to my emotional state, they have guaranteed I will be moved today am put on drip but now doubt is creeping about my ability to keep my emotions under control.
> Hubby is on his way in and I'm sitting in the foyer trying to get my head together.
> Again, sorry for the selfish post. I'm sure Ill be holding my baby very soon and this will be a distant memory.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes, PARL sucks right up to the very end!!! x

Sorry you are feeling like this, lack of sleep is the worst thing ever. If you could get a room to yourself maybe that would be better.

Hopefully the drip will work quickly for you.

All this will be forgotten when baby is in your arms.


----------



## LeeC

Have been moved to delivery suite now. Consultant will be round this morning to discuss delivery plan. Looks like today could be the day. 
I may not get opportunity to update again so will text MrsMig or MrsKG to update later xx.


----------



## bumpyplease

Good luck lee thinking of u lots x x


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Have been moved to delivery suite now. Consultant will be round this morning to discuss delivery plan. Looks like today could be the day.
> I may not get opportunity to update again so will text MrsMig or MrsKG to update later xx.

:hugs:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, I've been desperate to get on here for an update. :hugs: to you as it sounds like its a dragged out process, Im sure the consultant will get things moving. When my waters broke I didnt have contractions so they started me on teh drip and Emelia was born 1 1/2 hours later! I hope the same happens to you, the midwives said it was record breaking!

Just demand that they put you on the drip now that your waters have broke. the first Dr. wanted to send me home and I said no I wasnt happy so a second female Dr. came and said that the decision was mines to be induced and I went for it. Im so excited for you and dont worry about not having energy, its the strangest thing but you survive on adrenaline and when that baby is born you cant explain the high that you feel. Its the most amazing thing ever x


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee...you will manage :hugs: words can't explain how your body just takes over. I had two weeks in hospital and no sleep and I did a 19 hour labour and I am the biggest pussy when it comes to sleep :haha:

All of your emotions will come out when baby is here...let the tears flow...it's been an emotional journey :hugs:

xX


----------



## LeeC

Crap, only top of waters have have gone, cervix is still closed. They have inserted more prosten so hopefully bottom waters will break too, have a 6 hour wait. If waters don't go, they will scan and assess situation.
Going to get some sleep while I can x.


----------



## heart tree

Lee :hugs: This is crap, but like you said, it will all be a distant memory soon. Baby C is just snuggly inside you! Get some much needed sleep if you can. You've come this far, you're going to have your baby in your arms so very soon!


----------



## LeeC

This may be final update. They can't break back waters obviously and prosten has done nothing, so they have decided to set me off, just got drip in now. They will give me 48 hours to deliver or will go to section if nothing happens within this timeframe.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Lee. I hope this is exactly what you need to have baby in your arms in no time x


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Lee, hope this is it for you now :hugs:

Angel, sorry to hear what you are going through. Hope things look up soon, you are a very brave woman :flower:


----------



## Lallie81

Good luck Lee.....really hope that this is the final stretch for you now....:hugs:

Angel- you are an inspiration. I am struggling with my DH too and am definitely going to take a leaf out of your book....Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lallie81 said:


> Good luck Lee.....really hope that this is the final stretch for you now....:hugs:
> 
> Angel- you are an inspiration. I am struggling with my DH too and am definitely going to take a leaf out of your book....Thank you for sharing.

 
Thanks for the thoughts ladies. 

Lallie, my DH and I have been together nearly 12 years, married 6 1/2, out of those his drink problems, ie warning signs, started about 7-8 years ago. I remember talking to a friend about a year before I got married that I was having doubts about marrying him as I could see his drinking problems starting but hey ho love is blind and all that.

I don't feel brave, it's taken me 7 years of arguments, supporting, shouting, silent treatment, threatning to leave and every other trick in the book to get to this stage. Now he has been out of the house a few days the reality has hit a bit how much of a mug he took me for but I am still trying to hope that a lot of it is the addiction, and hopefully not his traits. After all, I fell in love with a gorgeous generous and caring man, I'm just praying that hasnt gone forever.

Please feel free to PM me if you need a shoulder :hugs:. I think this last year for me has been the turning point as I have faced so much stress between his drinking, 3 more MCs in a row, being made redundant and then all the financial issues around it all combined. I am thanking this little bean and my awry pregnancy hormones as I think it has given me the courage to put me and my DS first, which I should have done years ago.

The sad thing is the ball is in his court now, all we can do is wait to see if he can beat his deamons. And even after that the trust has been broken so much and I feel so hurt I dont know if I can ever get our relationship back on track. It really really sucks... :cry:


xoxoxo


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Lee, jeez can you get a frickin break? I thought you were getting txfrd last night to a private room? :nope: Hoping the drip is doing its trick right now & you are on your way hun. :hugs: hang in there & be the strong, brave chic that you are!

Angel - ugh, you poor dear! :sad2: I'm so glad that things did come to a head like that & that you didn't just let it slide. This is the perfect time to change old habits & to start new beginnings. I just hope & pray that he does take this very seriously & remembers what its like w/o his loving family as thats what he is going to get if he continues. So glad he's getting the help he needs & pray that this is the wake up call he needed all along. and pray that you continue to be the strong, determined chic that you are & that bubs stays put on whatever side the septum is. I will say I was also surprised when they discovered it but didn't take it out. But bubs is in there nice & snuggly so I'm betting she's not planning to move anytime soon. :thumbup::winkwink: The worst part is over so congrats on graduating from RMC! :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Angel - now that you've graduated from RMC what's the plan of action with your hospital? Will you have extra scans? Or are you deemed high risk?

I have my first booking in appointment with my hospital this Thursday - that will be with a midwife. Then I have an appointment with the Maternal Fetal Medicine clinic where I'll see a high risk obstetrician who will explain what the plan of action is with the pregnancy. This Thursday I also graduate from the RMC, so I think it will my last scan with them :( Sucks because this is the period I'm scared about the most :(


----------



## padbrat

Morning ladies! 
I am so sorry if i forget someone or something important but lack of sleep and baby brain plus typing one handed whilst pumping on a mobile are my excuses lol!!!
Come on twinnie you can do this! We just have strong determined babies who set their own agendas! We have already dubbed this as 'we are working on Leo time' lol!! Am going to text ya and if there is no reply i will assume things are rocking and rolling! 
Angel i do believe after the year you have had you can handle anything! Well done you chick you have made a huge decision and you are planning the best course of action for you and your babies. It is now for your husband to meet the challenge.
Hope i am just devastated for you. Will you get to Mr s now? Please be kind to yourself and.cuddle those gorgeous pups xxx
Hello all you lovely marls so lovely of you all to continue the love and support x
hello lovely rap! Looking forward to our next coffee date with both our babies!!
Big cheers to mine and lees baby buds cgav and mighty! Who will be next? 
Leo ostensibly doing well. Continuing to defy all expectations and do things his way! Have discovered he is making up for lost time and scoffing more milk than my udders can supply! Yes i do feel like a mood cow! And believe me when he doesn't get what he wants the whole street knows about it! Can't think where he.got his temper from! We are learning so much about eachother and as gushy as it sounds i cannot believe we have made something so perfect! 
Lils i cannot wait to hear how our warrior zen princess is doing! Leo is waiting and trying ever so hard to be patient! Hope you feel better soon chick. X
Tauraus, Dan, zebra, scar, missm you will be the next baby wave! How exciting!
Hugs to lovely tasha! 
Lallie and ginny and Angel.. Hope is iimportant xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great to hear from you Pad! Sounds like Leo is a determined young man! Can't wait to hear from Lee, lots of thoughts for her today. 
Ginny, I know how scary this time is for you. Like Pad says, hope is important. Rooting for you.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Stalking for Lee, it's all gone quiet so hopefully things are moving :happydance:


Ginny, I'm not sure what my plan of action is :dohh::wacko:. I only had an appointment at the GP last Monday as she has to do my booking in referral letter for the maternity clinic, not my RMC. I left it later for obvious reasons. I had a choice of 2 hospitals to go to but my RMC obviously wanted me to go to the maternity clinic at his hospital as they doctors all know each other and the clinics are linked. He recommended two specific doctors in the clinic who I suspect have the skills and knowledge with RMC cases and take on his patients. I'm now just waiting on my referral letter, which I'm praying will be no longer than a fortnight or my mind will go into overdrive.

I'm assuming at my first appointment we will go over things again and then I will find out where I sit in terms of the close monitoring etc. I did ask my GP and she said that they may want to monitor close for a while and then we might be able to get some normality where I can have my monthly midwife check ups locally and then whatever else the hospital advises. I must admit I am getting a little tired travelling to the hospital for 8.30am every week but I will obviously continue to do this if need be. Some local monitoring would definitely help though, it would save me around 3 hours each visit.

Good luck for this week, I don't graduate until next week really, I think there are only a couple of days between us? By LMP I am 12 wks 3 days but by ovulation I am 12 weeks tomorrow, I just havent had the courage to change my ticker yet!:winkwink: I'll feel a bit more of a graduate once I get past 13 weeks, then 16, then 20 then 24 weeks just like Lils said! 


Lils, how are you keeping chick?


----------



## daviess3

Any updates from lee?? Hope she has her bubs an is resting xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Oh lee, I feel for you Hun, your must be shattered
> 
> Shame you didn't take some ear plugs, is your OH staying too?
> 
> Xx

Hope, have you been under a miscarriage clinic anywhere or has you doctor referred you to anyone?

I wAS REFErred to professor Quenby at heartlands hospital, i can always PM you her email address.


----------



## ginny83

Pad - lovely to hear from you :) Sounds like little Leo is doing great

Lee - very excited to hear the next update! Last minute vote for team blue ;)

Angel - According to the scans I'm 12 weeks on Thursday. My RMC clinic apparently doesn't see people after 12 weeks, I'm hoping for me they'll make an exception or even better the obstetrician agrees to see some more early scans. Annoyingly the way my appointments work this Thursday I have the scan last. So I'm going to feel like I'm jinxing everything by talking about the baby before the scan!

Next week I have my "official" 12 week scan though where I'll hopefully be 12+4. This is the Downs screening scan though which my hospital won't do


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee stalking (again!)


----------



## LilSluz

Me too - just checking in! :coffee: C'mon baby C we want to meet you!!!

Angel - have my monthly Peri appt this morning to see if my placenta has moved & to see Lil Flo. :thumbup: Still feel like crap from bronch/sinusitis but thanks for asking!

Pad - HEEELLOOOOO there lovely "yummy mummy"!!!! leo sounds like he is ruling the neighborhood already at 1wk old! :haha: You did say that Aries' were "fiery" though, right? LOL Aw, bless him you will get into some kind of groove soon. so do you have ot supplement with formula for the mo? Hungry lil bugger! Tell him to keep his britches on for just 3.5 more months & is transatlantic girlfriend will hopefully grace us w/her presence! :wacko::haha: (hopefully she waits that long, we'll say)

I will reach V-Day this Wed - can't wait! Although Dr said that just means 50/50 chance but hey - that's WAY better than -0-, so I'll take it! :thumbup:


----------



## cgav1424

Pad, wonderful to hear from you chick! So glad Leo has taken to the boob and that you are enjoying motherhood. There's no feeling quite like it. I am simply over the moon for you. Neither Mighty nor I are racing to the finish line. I need my bubs to stay in until May 1 and she needs her to stay til May 4. Once those dates pass, I'm sure we'll be doing anything and everything to get to the finish line first. ;) 

Stalking for a Lee update. I hope the drip is working for you! I am so sorry all of this has been never ending and emotional for you. Like all the other girls said, this will be just a distant memory when you have Baby C in your arms. You cry and rant all you want! I'm glad you've been moved to a suite now and hope you managed to get some proper rest before the drop took its full effect. Love, hugs and light to you, hon. xxx

:hi: to everyone else. I'll come on for a proper catch up and update later. I'm enjoying the few minutes of peace and quiet before I wake up the kiddies for school.


----------



## Raptasaur

Stalking for Lee news. You have my sympathies with the tiredness as it makes everything so much harder to deal with. My labour with my DD started on a Saturday evening and I didn't have her until the Tuesday evening and then the night you have them you can't sleep either due to the adrenaline rush and being afraid you are going to squish them in bed!! So I had four nights in a row without real sleep and I totally understand why sleep deprivation is a form of torture.....I hope you've managed some shuteye and that baby C is here now and you are right in the middle of the madly in love with your new baby moment :hugs:. 

Pad :wave: lovely to hear from you. I'm sure Leo is starting as he means to go on and will be ruling the roost for a long time to come! Glad you are all doing so well. Would love to see some more pics if you get a chance. Definitely up for mucho coffee and cake once baby Hector gets here. Nearly 35 weeks now so hopefully not too much longer to wait!

Apologies in advance for the ramble.....AFM had a scan and consultant appointment this morning. All looks well with baby who looks like they are going to be some size, estimated weight of around 3kg/6.6 lbs. if they pack on half a pound a week and I have another 5+ weeks to go this one might be around 9lbs!! My DD was 8lb 3oz so she was bigger than average too. I still have polyhydramnios though, levels are above the 97.5th percentile so they want me back in 3 weeks for another scan and meeting with the consultant. He was actually much better today and answered all my questions and has also referred me for an anaesthetic consult as I have concerns about epidurals/spinal blocks/generals due to having Guillain-Barre Syndrome (GBS) four years ago. It is such a rare disease it is hard to find any guidance in the public domain but there is some literature indicating I should not be exposed to certain anaesthetics. GBS affects the peripheral nervous system and is an autoimmune disease and they really still don't understand very much about autoimmune illness, and if you throw in the changes pregnancy causes in your immune system then basically who knows? I'm still hoping for a natural birth anyway but it's good to have as much info as you can for if and when things do go wrong. I am ok to stop the aspirin now, he said anytime between 34-36 weeks but as I've been taking 150mg, I might just taper down to 75mg until 36 weeks and then stop. 

The good thing is the consultant was very dismissive of any negative impact of my age (nearly 44), and despite the RMC history, the polyhydramnios and the GBS history he was quite supportive of me pursuing a midwife-led birth but subject to reviewing where we are at 37 weeks after another scan. He also said I can have an induction from 38 weeks if I want one so it looks like the choice will be left to me unless anything changes. I feel much happier than when I saw him last when I left the appointment feeling really disappointed. Perhaps you just get more love the nearer to delivery you get!!! And inspiration for anyone in their late 30s/40s who might want another one, he said the oldest woman he has looked after in clinic was 56 and that I wasn't old at all!!!!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Stalking for Lee updates, of course......

Angel: So sorry about the turmoil with DH and I hope things are progressing in the right direction. 

Hope: I'm so very sorry. :cry:

Taurus: How was the baby shower?!?!

Pad: So wonderful to hear about little Leo. 
- Are we really the next wave?! I'm mean there still at least 16 more weeks. Almost cr*pped my pants when I read that. LOL

Lils: I def. want to try the flashlight. How was your recheck this am? Just noticed you only have 2 more weeks until double digits!!!! :happydance:

AFM: Had my recheck about the "membrane" thing. Turns out it was related to a low lying placenta which has now moved up. Also she is now head down and weighs about 1 pound 5 ounces- so right on track. Otherwise, all looks good and next appt in 3 weeks for the lovely glucose screen. 

Happy Monday everyone!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Angel- sorry to hear about the dh troubles :hugs:

Pad- u have to get a hands free pumping bra!!!! They are priceless! Congrats and can't wait for pics!!

Glad to hear everyone's good news from what I've read

Hope- it will happen for you too :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

Hi ladies update from Lee x

Good news is she had a beautiful baby boy Morgan Mark John at 9.45am 6lb11oz after a long hard labour x

BAd news She had to have 2 blood transfusions an body went into complete shock at one point there was 12 docs round her thankfully she's ok an going to have a good rest while the nurses look after Morgan x 

I can't stop crying I'm so happy for her but sad she had such a hard time x 

Afm I've not been very well as those on fb will know but I'll try catch up soon x


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats to lee!!!!! I'm so sorry she had such a hard time though :-( lee hun I hope recovery is quick so you can concentrate on little Morgan and start enjoying mummy life!! The boys really are taking over!! Congrats 

Hi pad! Lol Leo sounds like a man on a mission! 

Lils yay for v day on weds, it's my v day today, can't quite believe it! Eeek, are we really the next wave of rainbows... That's slightly terrifying... 

I hope you're ok Hope....

Hi angel :wave:

Xx


----------



## heart tree

Just saw her news on FB. What a gorgeous boy! Congrats Lee. Relieved to here everyone is ok. Welcome to mummyhood!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, what brilliant news, Im over the moon for you. Sorry to hear you had such a tough time of it, I hope you get a good well deserved rest so you can look after your baby boy, we were soo wrong on the girl predictions. What a lovely name aswell Morgan! Cant wait to hear more and see pics, Im not on facebook so please remember to post pics of your gorgeous boy on here x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee yipee! I'm so happy for you all, Morgan is your true miracle. 

I'm sorry you had a hard time, take your time recovering and I'm sure other mums will agree, the whole labour may leave you in shock and you may find it hard to process it for a while. Make sure you talk over any feelings. I had a pretty difficult time with my ds in a whirlwind 2 hour labour with complications from first signs to after. Although elated I must admit I was pretty shocked for a few weeks and wish I had talked over with people about the whole thing sooner. 

It will fade! And oh my word I can't believe he's here! Xoxo 


Mrskg, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Hope39

So happy for Lee, he's a cutie too

Ill update properly tomorrow girls, feel a bit wobbly on my feet still, probably as I am waiting for OH to feed me. 

Xx


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Lee xx


----------



## LilSluz

Just a quickie & will catch up on the rest tomorrow...

CONGRATS to you Lee! :yipee::wohoo: I saw your beautiful Morgan on FB well: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I am so sorry you had a horrible labor! :shock: 2 blood transfusions & going into shock had to be so scary for you!!! I hope it does become a distant memory very soon & that lil Morgan will wipe away any left over scariness. :hugs::kiss::friends: 

So a lil :blue: to be besties w/Leo - uh-oh, look out! Trouble's already starting... :haha:



Hope - get some rest chic & let us know how everything went later. Been thinking of you today :hugs::friends::flow:

(will catch up properly in next couple days)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Lee!! I'm sorry to read about the horrible labour but I'm sure he'll help you forget about it!! Rest as much as you can now!! :hugs:


----------



## Hollybush75

congratulations Lee, you're a mummy, sorry to hear you had a rough time of it :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Congrats Lee. Sorry it was a traumatic labour, but you will no doubt agree that baby Morgan will have been worth every second of it.

Hope, was thinking of you earlier, hope today went ok for you.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hi Pad :wave: Nice to see you and Leo are doing well :flower:

Lee - Congratulations!! Sorry to hear you had a hard time. Can't wait to see photos of your little boy. Gorgeous name :)

:wave: to everyone else, hope you all are well.


----------



## cgav1424

Massive congrats, Lee! I'm so sorry it was such a hard (and scary!) labor for you, but am glad Baby C finally made his appearance!!! Morgan Mark John - lovely name! I am so beyond happy for you! Lots of love during your recovery, hon.

Okay, Mighty... it's on after this week! Between Leo, Morgan and Colton... it looks like my little Annabel will be the only baby girl in this wave of rainbows! Lots of potential boyfriends for her in the future! :haha:

Was just stalking for a quick update on Lee... still on my cell so I'll catch up properly later. xx


----------



## Tasha

Lee, soooooooo glad that baby arrived. I am so sorry that you had such a traumatic time :hugs: Morgan is a gorgeous name, not that I biased of any thing :winkwink:


----------



## Taurus8484

Lee  Congratulations and welcome to the boy club!!! Morgan is a lovely name and it sounds like you had a traumatic time in labour, but you have a beautiful little boy to now hold in your arms xx Happy that everything is well with you 

Pad  Sounds like Leo is thriving, glad everything is going well and I cant wait to join the MARL club

Scarolinarn  Baby shower was lovely, still cant believe that I had a baby showerseems all surreal xx

AFM: I might be bumped up the list earlier than anticipated. I have been hospitalised twice in the last week for high blood pressure and now I have protein in my urine so looks like pre eclampsia is heading my way. They have checked my little man and so far he is showing no signs of distress, so Im just being monitored very closely. 

Hope everyone else is well xx :flower:


----------



## tuckie27

Yay Lee!!! :happydance: Saw his pic on FB & he's perfect! :happydance: Sorry you had a rough labor but I'm so glad you're both okay :D


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats lee! Going to look for pics in Facebook. Sorry the labor was rough.
Love the name Morgan!

Taurus- glad u had a great shower! I love your boys name too, jaxon was on our list and of course I love Dylan ;)


----------



## MightyMom

Congrats Lee! I don't want to brag or nothing but I knew it was a boy! Get some rest, I'm sure you need it. We can wait for the whole story when you feel better.

Pad: Thanks for the update!! Glad you are both doing so well.

AFM: Exhausted, achey, and contractions won't stop. Ugh. He's not making this an easy wait!


----------



## dancareoi

Taurus8484 said:


> Lee &#8211; Congratulations and welcome to the boy club!!! Morgan is a lovely name and it sounds like you had a traumatic time in labour, but you have a beautiful little boy to now hold in your arms xx Happy that everything is well with you
> 
> Pad &#8211; Sounds like Leo is thriving, glad everything is going well and I can&#8217;t wait to join the MARL club
> 
> Scarolinarn &#8211; Baby shower was lovely, still can&#8217;t believe that &#8220;I&#8221; had a baby shower&#8230;&#8230;seems all surreal xx
> 
> AFM: I might be bumped up the list earlier than anticipated. I have been hospitalised twice in the last week for high blood pressure and now I have protein in my urine so looks like pre eclampsia is heading my way. They have checked my little man and so far he is showing no signs of distress, so Im just being monitored very closely.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xx :flower:

You have probably already been told this but if you get a bad headache call someone ASAP.

My sisters pre-eclampsia started with a very bad headache at 30 weeks, she was hospitalised and baby was born at 34 weeks weighing 3.11. That was over 10 years ago! She is a healthy 10 year old now!


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Lee!! So glad to hear that you are being looked after.....

cgav and mighty, does it seem "real" that your turns are so close? At the moment I can't imagine feeling ready in time!!

Ginny- I hope all goes the way you need it to on Thurs. I have my last fortnightly appointment on Sunday and then move on to monthly ones, I'm not confident that I will cope very well with that!

Taurus- that sounds like you are having a pretty daunting time....at least they are on top of it and monitoring you well. Are you on bed rest or are you still allowed to move around?

Angel- thank you so much for your words. I probably will PM you- I am just struggling to get my head around things at the moment. Ok, and to be honest I am still stuck in the rut of kidding myself that maybe today will be different. :nope: I hope things are still going in the right direction for you.

:hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Lee, I can't wait to see pics of Morgan xxx


----------



## Hollybush75

Sparkly said:


> Congratulations Lee, I can't wait to see pics of Morgan xxx

Me too :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

Lee: Massive congrats on your little boy:cloud9: Take good care of yourself:hugs:

Pad: Can't wait to see pictures of Leo:happydance:

Rap: 56?? Wow!! I am so glad medecine has changed so much and nows allows ''older'' women to have kids as well. I consider myself very lucky to be blessed with a child at my age (27).

Can't believe Zoe is 3 months already!!! We want to my in-laws for the week and got back yesterday. It's a 7 hour drive (they live in southern Ontario), so little Zoe had time to kill and now knows how to grab toys and shake them:happydance: We had a wonderful time. I wish flying wasn't so expensive, so we could go more often for weekends :( They are amazing people. DH is the oldest (even though he's only 23...yes I prefer younger men:blush:) and has 2 sisters and 1 brother. The older sister is married (and her DH is also a very nice guy). His brother's girlfriend is super nice and we're pretty sure they'll be engaged by next year. The youngest is 17 and has a boyfriend; I don't know him very well but he's a good boy. So when everyone's there it's amazing!!! We barely fit at the table anymore:haha:


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats Lee on baby morgan:happydance: sorry you had such a hard labour:hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Lee beyond delighted for you on the birth of your son. What a lovely name. So sorry it was a rough labour for you, you must look after yourself now and allow yourself time to fully recover. Can't wait to see photos of your little one and hear how it feels to be a mummy. Got a little bit choked up when I heard he had finally arrived. Well done you xxxx

Mighty the last few weeks and days are pretty hard work aren't they? I have bad braxton hicks too so I feel your discomfort. Hopefully not too much longer for you now xx

Taurus sorry to hear you have been having bp problems and been in and out of hospital. Sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you and your son. Whatever happens he will be a good size now so even if he has to come early, all will be well. Make sure you are taking it easy xxx

Hope I was thinking of you yesterday. I hope everything went as well as it could and you are taking things easy too :hugs:.

Lils and Miss Maternal happy V day for tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else and all the MARLS dropping in to congratulate Lee :wave:.


----------



## LilSluz

MissMat - :yipee: HAPPY V-DAY chic! :dance: You beat me to it as I was thinking when I posted that "I have to go check MissM bc I think she's ahead of me?". And Scary & Zebra are slightly behind (i'm still getting my bearings on our batch!). Who did I leave out? Ambig Hope, where are you?

Rap - Sorry you are still having issues w/the amniotic fluid. :nope: I hope the GBS doesn't give you issues too? I know you want to go natural but is it possible as a "just in case" measure you can speak to an anesthesiologist? He/she should be aware of all of the various complications & syndromes or at least have access to the info & how it affects it? Just in case lil Rap comes early you can have a plan in place. So glad you are getting all the lovin you deserve now! <3 :winkwink: :thumbup: (my friend just had a healthy baby at 46 - natural & all that!)

Taurus - Oh my, pre-eclampsia? I'm sure they will monitor you very closely, but glad you got your shower before this happened so you are somewhat prepared for things? :hugs:

:hugs: to all of you! I have an update & some questions about it but will have to "come by" later or tomorrow...


----------



## LilSluz

Tuckie - I just put that Okkatots backpack on my registry last night. :thumbup: Couldn't find ANY rolling diaper bags (only rolling backpakcs which don't have changing station, insulated compartments, etc) & one other thing I liked about the backpack is that DH can carry it & still keep his balls on. :haha: (& he is WAY more apt to take the baby places with a manly backpack so 2pts for us!). So I went from pretty big-purse looking baby bags to a back pack just like that! lol


----------



## ginny83

Can't wait to see pics of little Morgan. Congrats again Lee and hope the recovery is going smoothly and your enjoying your precious boy xx


----------



## LilSluz

:dohh: Ginny - Congrats on your excellent scan results! (trying to remember everyone is like banging my head against the wall at the mo!)


----------



## MightyMom

Lallie: Colton could come at any moment and it STILL doesn't feel real. Maybe when he's nursing. ;)


----------



## dextersmum

Hi ladies have been trying to keep up with all the posts but not posted anything for a few days.

Pad I am looking forward to seeing a photo of Leo it sounds like he is settling right into home life lol

Mighty it sounds like you are next

Lee congratulations on the birth of Morgan. Sorry it was so traumatic.

Everyone seems to be progressing well which is great to read

Congratulations on v day ladies another milestone you have made it to.

Hello to everybody else I have forgotten it is hard to keep up

Afm I have 4 wks 6 days until my planned section. Been to the hospital twice in last 4 days due to reduced movements but everything is fine just think I am being over pre cautious but I don't care I will go every day if it gives me peace of mind


----------



## LilSluz

Finally have a moment to post properly (due to insomnia.:sleep:). Peri Appt on Mon. went well - sorta. I still have Total Placenta Previa though. And he didn't even bother with saying "well, it still might move". He skipped right to the c-sec & pointed out that I'm getting one anyway, so doesn't matter. I think its lodged in there pretty good. :nope: Also, apparently I have to go in every 2wks for Non-Stress-Test & to monitor for contractions?! ALREADY? :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore: :dohh: Um, I'm not ready for this yet!? And why is he starting me so early - bc I'm so high risk & on blood thinners? (question prior to this was - you're still on lovenox, right? :shrug:) 

On a lighter note, Lil Flo is doing awesome as can be. And Ok, so I was supposed to be 23wks+5 Monday & ticker site said "baby is almost 1lb", right? Try 25+2wks & 1lb 11oz!!! :shock: She's 1.5wks ahead now & 11oz over! :shock: I officially have the Stay Puff Marshmallow kid in there! :rofl: Course I thought "well, that's good she's more advanced" but Dr said nope doesn't work that way :growlmad: - she's just bigger. Her heart, lungs, brain, etc aren't ahead (dammit). But, she's doing great (& big) so she's just fine & he said she's proportionate so she being big is fine too. (I wonder if its bc I eat high protein diet like the IUGR ladies are put on?) Oh & DH confirmed (for the 3rd time) that she's a girl. :haha: She didn't move very much at this one so next time I'm going to have to bring a cup of hot tea (because I'm evil :evil: like that & want to see her kicking me on film so I can see what it looks like!). 

Lil Flo practicing her yoga - her knees are to her head - I think her shins & feet are probs in the muckety-muck above? (my placenta most likely - eeek, no baby, don't kick that pleeeez!)



Lil Flo - profile shot:



:hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Lil - beautiful scan pics!! hello little lady :)

I guess they just really want to make sure that you don't go into labour early, or they catch it in time if you do start showing signs. I think one of the risks as you probably know from the PP is hemorrhaging, so being on blood thinners wouldn't help! So I think it's a fantastic thing they're keeping a close eye on it all. Think of it as they just want to double check that she's still doing what she's suppose to be doing - getting nice a big :)


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil great scan pics so cute already:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Ginny & Momma! I'm going to admit I'm having an emo day today now. I googled stuff last night to see what you need for newborns so I can get my registry up to snuff & I get YouTube vids saying "defo need this" & "don't even bother w/that", etc. (pretty helpful). But then there are preemie vids on the side I just had to take a peek at. I really thought I'd feel better seeing preemie success stories, but they were still so heartbreaking they made me :cry:. And then forget about the ones which were tributes to so-and-so bc the baby(s) didn't make it - ugh, :nope: I didn't dare even watch them but just seeing the titles was enough. :sad2: I just didn't realize what any of that was like... 

I guess there are worse things, but just the reality of it all is freaking me out. I guess I'm so used to having bad stuff happen to me & crazy/weird complications w/my own health (way more than just TTC stuff) I'm really scared it will carry over to poor Lil Flo... she's innocent in all of this, she didn't do anything to deserve this! Great. Tears starting. I just need to get this out & I'll be strong again, I promise... Lovely Heart has given me some recommendations on how to prepare so I will concentrate on those next. There's only a 25% chance of me hitting 36wks so I need to be realistic & prepared & perhaps I'll feel a bit better, right? :shrug: 

Thanks for letting me rant ladies... me-post over & out.


----------



## LeeC

Born 29th April at 9.45am, weighing 6lb 11. Completely perfect in every way x.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Born 29th April at 9.45am, weighing 6lb 11. Completely perfect in every way x.

Congratulations, he is gorgeous.:baby:

How are you?


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Thanks Ginny & Momma! I'm going to admit I'm having an emo day today now. I googled stuff last night to see what you need for newborns so I can get my registry up to snuff & I get YouTube vids saying "defo need this" & "don't even bother w/that", etc. (pretty helpful). But then there are preemie vids on the side I just had to take a peek at. I really thought I'd feel better seeing preemie success stories, but they were still so heartbreaking they made me :cry:. And then forget about the ones which were tributes to so-and-so bc the baby(s) didn't make it - ugh, :nope: I didn't dare even watch them but just seeing the titles was enough. :sad2: I just didn't realize what any of that was like...
> 
> I guess there are worse things, but just the reality of it all is freaking me out. I guess I'm so used to having bad stuff happen to me & crazy/weird complications w/my own health (way more than just TTC stuff) I'm really scared it will carry over to poor Lil Flo... she's innocent in all of this, she didn't do anything to deserve this! Great. Tears starting. I just need to get this out & I'll be strong again, I promise... Lovely Heart has given me some recommendations on how to prepare so I will concentrate on those next. There's only a 25% chance of me hitting 36wks so I need to be realistic & prepared & perhaps I'll feel a bit better, right? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks for letting me rant ladies... me-post over & out.

Lils its amazing what the can do these days. My niece was born 6 weeks early weighing 3.11 but she was fine.

I know of two people who had twins early, one and them 7 weeks early and another 10 weeks early, again all are fine.

13 years ago friends of ours had their baby at 28 weeks due to pre-eclampsia weighing 1.13, she is now a healthy, tall, 13 year old!


----------



## LeeC

Thank you all for your well wishes. 
I can't wait for you all to experience how this feels, as Pad said it really is an indescribable feeling.
I will update properly soon with my birth story. I'm feeling much better and despite my traumatic labour resulting in blood transfusion I would do it all again in a heartbeat.
Here is my perfect little family. So in love :)
Thank you all again, you girls are awesome xx.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:
 

> Thank you all for your well wishes.
> I can't wait for you all to experience how this feels, as Pad said it really is an indescribable feeling.
> I will update properly soon with my birth story. I'm feeling much better and despite my traumatic labour resulting in blood transfusion I would do it all again in a heartbeat.
> Here is my perfect little family. So in love :)
> Thank you all again, you girls are awesome xx.

They are so worth it! We only planned to have 2, but the day my second was born I just knew I had to do it again!


----------



## MightyMom

Aw Lee, congratulations!! He is so perfect. Love that little furrowed brow! Rest up and enjoy your (complete!) family!


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Lee. He is gorgeous x


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Lee what a beautiful boy xx


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Finally have a moment to post properly (due to insomnia.:sleep:). Peri Appt on Mon. went well - sorta. I still have Total Placenta Previa though. And he didn't even bother with saying "well, it still might move". He skipped right to the c-sec & pointed out that I'm getting one anyway, so doesn't matter. I think its lodged in there pretty good. :nope: Also, apparently I have to go in every 2wks for Non-Stress-Test & to monitor for contractions?! ALREADY? :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore: :dohh: Um, I'm not ready for this yet!? And why is he starting me so early - bc I'm so high risk & on blood thinners? (question prior to this was - you're still on lovenox, right? :shrug:)
> 
> On a lighter note, Lil Flo is doing awesome as can be. And Ok, so I was supposed to be 23wks+5 Monday & ticker site said "baby is almost 1lb", right? Try 25+2wks & 1lb 11oz!!! :shock: She's 1.5wks ahead now & 11oz over! :shock: I officially have the Stay Puff Marshmallow kid in there! :rofl: Course I thought "well, that's good she's more advanced" but Dr said nope doesn't work that way :growlmad: - she's just bigger. Her heart, lungs, brain, etc aren't ahead (dammit). But, she's doing great (& big) so she's just fine & he said she's proportionate so she being big is fine too. (I wonder if its bc I eat high protein diet like the IUGR ladies are put on?) Oh & DH confirmed (for the 3rd time) that she's a girl. :haha: She didn't move very much at this one so next time I'm going to have to bring a cup of hot tea (because I'm evil :evil: like that & want to see her kicking me on film so I can see what it looks like!).
> 
> Lil Flo practicing her yoga - her knees are to her head - I think her shins & feet are probs in the muckety-muck above? (my placenta most likely - eeek, no baby, don't kick that pleeeez!)
> 
> View attachment 607683
> 
> 
> Lil Flo - profile shot:
> 
> View attachment 607681
> 
> 
> :hugs:

Beautiful scan photos Lil. Really sorry to hear what you are going through :hugs: I hope things go well and I will be thinking of you throughout your pregnancy. All this monitoring will be good for you and little Flo. I would have thought it is because you are on blood thinners, I am in and out of hospital every week with appointments such as scans, blood consultant appointments, normal consultant appointments and midwife appointments. I might as well live there :haha: but it is good for us in the long run :D



LeeC said:


> Born 29th April at 9.45am, weighing 6lb 11. Completely perfect in every way x.

Congratulations Lee, he is adorable!! Lovely eyes.



LeeC said:


> Thank you all for your well wishes.
> I can't wait for you all to experience how this feels, as Pad said it really is an indescribable feeling.
> I will update properly soon with my birth story. I'm feeling much better and despite my traumatic labour resulting in blood transfusion I would do it all again in a heartbeat.
> Here is my perfect little family. So in love :)
> Thank you all again, you girls are awesome xx.

Gorgeous photo :cloud9: I am glad you are feeling much better now. 

AFM - I have my appointment with my consultant on Friday to discuss my labour, I am a little nervous as recently it has slapped me across the face that I am pregnant and that I will be giving birth in just over 4 months time. I am petrified, I wasn't scared before :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Finally have a moment to post properly (due to insomnia.:sleep:). Peri Appt on Mon. went well - sorta. I still have Total Placenta Previa though. And he didn't even bother with saying "well, it still might move". He skipped right to the c-sec & pointed out that I'm getting one anyway, so doesn't matter. I think its lodged in there pretty good. :nope: Also, apparently I have to go in every 2wks for Non-Stress-Test & to monitor for contractions?! ALREADY? :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore: :dohh: Um, I'm not ready for this yet!? And why is he starting me so early - bc I'm so high risk & on blood thinners? (question prior to this was - you're still on lovenox, right? :shrug:)
> 
> On a lighter note, Lil Flo is doing awesome as can be. And Ok, so I was supposed to be 23wks+5 Monday & ticker site said "baby is almost 1lb", right? Try 25+2wks & 1lb 11oz!!! :shock: She's 1.5wks ahead now & 11oz over! :shock: I officially have the Stay Puff Marshmallow kid in there! :rofl: Course I thought "well, that's good she's more advanced" but Dr said nope doesn't work that way :growlmad: - she's just bigger. Her heart, lungs, brain, etc aren't ahead (dammit). But, she's doing great (& big) so she's just fine & he said she's proportionate so she being big is fine too. (I wonder if its bc I eat high protein diet like the IUGR ladies are put on?) Oh & DH confirmed (for the 3rd time) that she's a girl. :haha: She didn't move very much at this one so next time I'm going to have to bring a cup of hot tea (because I'm evil :evil: like that & want to see her kicking me on film so I can see what it looks like!).
> 
> Lil Flo practicing her yoga - her knees are to her head - I think her shins & feet are probs in the muckety-muck above? (my placenta most likely - eeek, no baby, don't kick that pleeeez!)
> 
> View attachment 607683
> 
> 
> Lil Flo - profile shot:
> 
> View attachment 607681
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Beautiful scan photos Lil. Really sorry to hear what you are going through :hugs: I hope things go well and I will be thinking of you throughout your pregnancy. All this monitoring will be good for you and little Flo. I would have thought it is because you are on blood thinners, I am in and out of hospital every week with appointments such as scans, blood consultant appointments, normal consultant appointments and midwife appointments. I might as well live there :haha: but it is good for us in the long run :D
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Born 29th April at 9.45am, weighing 6lb 11. Completely perfect in every way x.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Lee, he is adorable!! Lovely eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes.
> I can't wait for you all to experience how this feels, as Pad said it really is an indescribable feeling.
> I will update properly soon with my birth story. I'm feeling much better and despite my traumatic labour resulting in blood transfusion I would do it all again in a heartbeat.
> Here is my perfect little family. So in love :)
> Thank you all again, you girls are awesome xx.Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous photo :cloud9: I am glad you are feeling much better now.
> 
> AFM - I have my appointment with my consultant on Friday to discuss my labour, I am a little nervous as recently it has slapped me across the face that I am pregnant and that I will be giving birth in just over 4 months time. I am petrified, I wasn't scared before :wacko:Click to expand...

I can understand as a first time mom that it is a scary thought I have been in that position.

I know what to expect and it is still a little worrying, but what I do know ,and I'm all moms will agree ,it is so worth it.

Ask yourself this, if it was that bad why do so many women go on to have more babies?

The answer is simple, there is nothing in this world that compares with giving birth to a baby and watching that baby grow, it is worth every single second.


----------



## Raptasaur

Lee he is gorgeous. Love the shot of the three of you. He looks really like his dad doesn't he? Glad you are recovering well. The feeling is a life-changer isn't it? Enjoy these early halcyon days as they pass so quickly xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Raptasaur said:


> Lee he is gorgeous. Love the shot of the three of you. He looks really like his dad doesn't he? Glad you are recovering well. The feeling is a life-changer isn't it? Enjoy these early halcyon days as they pass so quickly xxx

You're right, they grow so quickly, my oldest 'baby' starts secondary school in September:wacko:


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Finally have a moment to post properly (due to insomnia.:sleep:). Peri Appt on Mon. went well - sorta. I still have Total Placenta Previa though. And he didn't even bother with saying "well, it still might move". He skipped right to the c-sec & pointed out that I'm getting one anyway, so doesn't matter. I think its lodged in there pretty good. :nope: Also, apparently I have to go in every 2wks for Non-Stress-Test & to monitor for contractions?! ALREADY? :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore: :dohh: Um, I'm not ready for this yet!? And why is he starting me so early - bc I'm so high risk & on blood thinners? (question prior to this was - you're still on lovenox, right? :shrug:)
> 
> On a lighter note, Lil Flo is doing awesome as can be. And Ok, so I was supposed to be 23wks+5 Monday & ticker site said "baby is almost 1lb", right? Try 25+2wks & 1lb 11oz!!! :shock: She's 1.5wks ahead now & 11oz over! :shock: I officially have the Stay Puff Marshmallow kid in there! :rofl: Course I thought "well, that's good she's more advanced" but Dr said nope doesn't work that way :growlmad: - she's just bigger. Her heart, lungs, brain, etc aren't ahead (dammit). But, she's doing great (& big) so she's just fine & he said she's proportionate so she being big is fine too. (I wonder if its bc I eat high protein diet like the IUGR ladies are put on?) Oh & DH confirmed (for the 3rd time) that she's a girl. :haha: She didn't move very much at this one so next time I'm going to have to bring a cup of hot tea (because I'm evil :evil: like that & want to see her kicking me on film so I can see what it looks like!).
> 
> Lil Flo practicing her yoga - her knees are to her head - I think her shins & feet are probs in the muckety-muck above? (my placenta most likely - eeek, no baby, don't kick that pleeeez!)
> 
> View attachment 607683
> 
> 
> Lil Flo - profile shot:
> 
> View attachment 607681
> 
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Beautiful scan photos Lil. Really sorry to hear what you are going through :hugs: I hope things go well and I will be thinking of you throughout your pregnancy. All this monitoring will be good for you and little Flo. I would have thought it is because you are on blood thinners, I am in and out of hospital every week with appointments such as scans, blood consultant appointments, normal consultant appointments and midwife appointments. I might as well live there :haha: but it is good for us in the long run :D
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Born 29th April at 9.45am, weighing 6lb 11. Completely perfect in every way x.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Lee, he is adorable!! Lovely eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your well wishes.
> I can't wait for you all to experience how this feels, as Pad said it really is an indescribable feeling.
> I will update properly soon with my birth story. I'm feeling much better and despite my traumatic labour resulting in blood transfusion I would do it all again in a heartbeat.
> Here is my perfect little family. So in love :)
> Thank you all again, you girls are awesome xx.Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous photo :cloud9: I am glad you are feeling much better now.
> 
> AFM - I have my appointment with my consultant on Friday to discuss my labour, I am a little nervous as recently it has slapped me across the face that I am pregnant and that I will be giving birth in just over 4 months time. I am petrified, I wasn't scared before :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I can understand as a first time mom that it is a scary thought I have been in that position.
> 
> I know what to expect and it is still a little worrying, but what I do know ,and I'm all moms will agree ,it is so worth it.
> 
> Ask yourself this, if it was that bad why do so many women go on to have more babies?
> 
> The answer is simple, there is nothing in this world that compares with giving birth to a baby and watching that baby grow, it is worth every single second.Click to expand...

Yeah it is worth every single second, I have seen my little girl grow from 5 weeks and we are so in love with her, it was an amazing experience to see her each week up until 13 weeks. I'd love more children after this one too no matter how the labour goes. I will admit I am extremely nervous and scared as I have no idea what to expect and I am concerned how my labour will go with my medication I am on. Won't stop me :D


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Lee, he is a wee stunner, such a gorgeous baby and I love the picture of your family looking so happy, can tell you's are so in love with Morgan. It is indescribeable the feeling. Look forward to seeing you over in MARL when your up to it and if you find the time x


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lee he is just perfect what a little sweet heart:flower:


----------



## Hollybush75

oh lee he is lovely, congratulations :hugs:

It's amazing isn't it :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## cgav1424

Lee, Morgan is gorgeous. 

Afm, we went for my final growth scan today and the ultrasound showed low fluid so my perinatologist sent me straight to the hospital to be induced. We just started the Pitocin... here we go! 

Mighty - hang on til may 4, love! You're bringing up the rear of this wave!


----------



## Zebra2023

cgav1424 said:


> Lee, Morgan is gorgeous.
> 
> Afm, we went for my final growth scan today and the ultrasound showed low fluid so my perinatologist sent me straight to the hospital to be induced. We just started the Pitocin... here we go!
> 
> Mighty - hang on til may 4, love! You're bringing up the rear of this wave!

Good luck cgav, hope all goes well :D


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lee: He is beautiful! Congrats on your wonderful family

Cvag: Good luck hun!! We'll be stalking for your updates :happydance:

Lils: I'm very sorry you are having a hard time. Feel free to vent, it's completely understood. :hugs:

Zebra: Good luck with your appointment. I'm kinda getting scared too. I little about the c-section, but mostly with how to juggle 2 kids.


----------



## Zebra2023

scarolinarn04 said:


> Lee: He is beautiful! Congrats on your wonderful family
> 
> Cvag: Good luck hun!! We'll be stalking for your updates :happydance:
> 
> Lils: I'm very sorry you are having a hard time. Feel free to vent, it's completely understood. :hugs:
> 
> Zebra: Good luck with your appointment. I'm kinda getting scared too. I little about the c-section, but mostly with how to juggle 2 kids.

Thank you :) I have no idea what to expect at this appointment but I am hoping it will make things clearer for me and my labour. Are you having a c-section? I am sure you will cope, it will come to you naturally :flower:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yeah, I had a section with my son and just going to plan on another section. I was always terrified of pushing anyway :winkwink:


----------



## Raptasaur

Lils what a gorgeous baby girl! Lovely scan pics. Sorry about the TPP. We just need her to stay inside as long as she can and for you to take things easy. Good that they are planning to watch you closely. Happy V day my lovely xxx

Cgav wow whipped in for an induction!! Hoping it all goes smoothly for you and that you are soon holding your baby girl safely in your arms :hugs:.

I finally washed some newborn clothes prompted by twinges down below. It suddenly hit me that I need to get some basic things sorted, like something for the baby to wear!! Will send hubby up into attic for car seat tomorrow so we can at least dress the baby and bring the baby home safely if I go early! Polyhydramnios can lead to early labour so you never know.......

Ooh 35 weeks tomorrow. Now how did that happen??


----------



## mandy1971

Lee, what a journey....... A beautiful little baby at last.. have fun getting to know little Morgan....hoe you are recovering xxxxxx


----------



## MightyMom

OMG cgav you WERE next! Good luck lady, hope it goes really well. Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Taurus8484

lee - what beautiful photos......he really is gorgeous your little miracle, just makes me more eager to meet mine xx

cgav - hope everything goes well, will be stalking for updates...


----------



## ginny83

cgav - how exciting, good luck!!

Lee - what a beautiful baby! 

AFM - had my first high risk obstetrician appointment today. The dr was sooooo lovely. I'm getting quick scans with her at 14 and 16 weeks just to get me through the next month or so, and then regular growth scans from 20 weeks. 

Also got a quick peek at bubs :) measured 1 day behind but trying to remember that's normal!


----------



## cgav1424

Hi ladies! Just a quick update!!! Annabel Claudine arrived today, May 1, at 3:51 pm. They started the Pitocin at 12:15 pm when I was 2 1/2 cm dilated and she came rushing into the world at 3:51 pm. She's an itty bitty thing at 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches long. We are so in love already. Will update properly as soon as I can. Thank you to all of you... I would have never made it through the last 38 weeks without my BnB girls. xxx


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations cgav!! I love the name Annabel! 

So exciting all these babies being born!


----------



## dancareoi

cgav1424 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick update!!! Annabel Claudine arrived today, May 1, at 3:51 pm. They started the Pitocin at 12:15 pm when I was 2 1/2 cm dilated and she came rushing into the world at 3:51 pm. She's an itty bitty thing at 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches long. We are so in love already. Will update properly as soon as I can. Thank you to all of you... I would have never made it through the last 38 weeks without my BnB girls. xxx

Wow that was quick, many congratulations on the birth of Annabel Claudine. What a beautiful name!


I love tiny babies they are soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> cgav - how exciting, good luck!!
> 
> Lee - what a beautiful baby!
> 
> AFM - had my first high risk obstetrician appointment today. The dr was sooooo lovely. I'm getting quick scans with her at 14 and 16 weeks just to get me through the next month or so, and then regular growth scans from 20 weeks.
> 
> Also got a quick peek at bubs :) measured 1 day behind but trying to remember that's normal!

Glad you are being so well looked after and everything went well.


----------



## LeeC

Congrats CGav. I am delighted for you. Wow that was a quick labour, pleased to hear all went well. 
Can't wait to see pics. 
Welcome to the world baby Annabel x.


----------



## Taurus8484

cgav1424 said:


> Hi ladies! Just a quick update!!! Annabel Claudine arrived today, May 1, at 3:51 pm. They started the Pitocin at 12:15 pm when I was 2 1/2 cm dilated and she came rushing into the world at 3:51 pm. She's an itty bitty thing at 5 lbs 12 oz and 18 inches long. We are so in love already. Will update properly as soon as I can. Thank you to all of you... I would have never made it through the last 38 weeks without my BnB girls. xxx


Wow!!! That was quick..........fantastic news cgav :happydance:, beautiful name. Can't wait for photos.

Im with Ginny........so exciting seeing all these rainbow babies xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Lils I'm sorry you're having such a hard time :hugs: beautiful beautiful beautiful scan pics though!!! Hello little girly! Xx

Lee, Morgan is gorgeous!! Congrats hun. I love the pic of the 3 of you, it's so precious xx

Cgav congrats on your little girl! Wow what a quick entry to the world!! Ahh she sounds like she's sooo tiny. I hope you're both doing well. Xx

AFM I've got midwife today, not meant to have another appt til 28 weeks since its my second baby, but she booked me one at 24 weeks for reassurance which is nice :flower:

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats cgav! What a lovely name and very quick labour! Can't wait to see a pic!

Lee - that family pic is gorgeous!!! I hope u are settling into the joys of motherhood x x


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations Cgav lovely name x


----------



## Raptasaur

Congratulations Cgav on the safe arrival of your beautiful daughter. A small bundle of perfection :happydance:. Wow what a quick labour! Looking forward to seeing pics xx

Ginny great news that your appt went so well and the Dr is so nice. That should make the next few months much easier for you if you feel well-supported. 

Hi everyone else! 

Next up Mighty, Taurus, Dexters then me?? Is that right?!!!???


----------



## Sparkly

Congratulations Cgav, wonderful news :D


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats Cgav on your baby girl:happydance: beautiful name and wow what a quick labour:thumbup:

all these babies is making me so so excited for my little bundle to come:happydance: big brother is starting to have lots of fun feeling baby kick


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations cgav! That was soooo fast!!


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations cgav, am over the moon for you!! What a precious 5lb bundle, can't wait for pics!!

Oh $h!+ that means I'm next...:wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Wow, fantastic news Cgav. Congratulations on the arrival of your baby girl x


----------



## dextersmum

Lee Morgan is absolutely gorgeous 

Lil great scan photos, sorry to hear what you are going through but it is better to get regular scans and apts etc so that they can keep an eye on you and at least you are reassured by each time you see somebody and you never know you might beat the odds and go past 36 weeks.

Cgav congratulations on baby Annabel can't wait to see a photo. That was such a fast labour compared to some of the other stories we have heard recently.

Mighty I guess it is you next and then Taurus, me and Rap I think?? I will be having my section at 38 weeks on 3rd June

I was at the hospital today having a doppler scan and everything was working as it should be with the placenta feeding the baby etc which is great to know. Baby has decided to be quieter today which always freaks me out when I don't feel her move as much. Although I have had a really tight solid bump. I went shopping and it was quite difficult to walk around due to my bump going really hard and tight. Is this normal?
If baby is quiet again tomorrow morning I am going to phone the antenatal day unit to see if I can be monitored on the ECG machine just for peace of mind.

I think I will stay on this website for a while as baby has just kicked me so she must know I am talking about her lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations cgav. Such a quick labour. Pleased all is well :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - I got to see him on FB too, so I'm loving all these pics - he is absolutely gorgeous & you look like the happiest mommy alive! :cloud9: Congrats again & welcome to the world Morgan!

CGav - :saywhat: OMG :yipee::wohoo: Congrats on lil Annabelle!!! :baby: I love the name! And one could only dream of it all happening that fast!!! :dance: Piccies please when you get a chance?! :cloud9:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks ladies - I am getting better about it, but I'm freaking out now by frantically preparing just in case... It is what its going to be but being prepared w/my necessary items will make me feel better no matter what happens. :wacko: I'll just celebrate every Wed. as 1 more week under my belt. :thumbup:

Pad - where's that birth story & piccies you promised? :coffee: (no rush, but just in case you thought you'd get out of it, you didn't :haha:)

Dan &#8211; Thanks! :hugs: Jeez, 3.11, I can&#8217;t imagine how small that is &#8211; fitting in 1 hand?! :nope: Hey happy 20wks to you &#8211; did I miss the gender scan?

Zebra &#8211; thanks :hugs:. GL on your appt on Friday! You don&#8217;t really have a reason at this point for a c-sec yet right? Let us know!

Scary &#8211; thank you :hugs:. Gotta vent every once in a while! Only 5 days til V-Day for you too! :dance:

Rap &#8211; :hugs: thank you hun! Eeek, Happy 35wks! And you are going in that next wave after MM! :shock: Yes, I think it&#8217;s &#8220;that time&#8221; girl! I also hope she stays in a little longer for you. And thanks on the run-down on who&#8217;s next as I can&#8217;t keep it straight!

Taurus &#8211; let us know about the pre-eclampsia. I didn&#8217;t know anything about it but I am seeing it everywhere I go w/the premature labor googling. :wacko: Thank God you are getting far along, but may be time to get some essentials together too. :flower: 

MissM &#8211; thank you! :hugs: GL at MW appt & let us know how it goes! hey you aren't on the front page, you should PM Heart :thumbup:

Sparkly &#8211; happy V-Day on Sat! :happydance:

Dex &#8211; thank you! I hope we do beat the odds somehow, but &#8220;just in case&#8221; I&#8217;m getting a few ducks in a row (up until midnight every night researching stuff & adding to my register! :wacko:). As for you (& me), better to be safe than sorry! When she doesn&#8217;t move have you tried hot tea/chocolate or downed a big glass of ice water? Mine wakes up at any hot tea/chocolate & then if I lay down flat, forget about it she&#8217;s kickin for the next 20mins! I haven&#8217;t tried the ice water yet. But glad she did give you that kick of reassurance at the end of your post &#8211; good baby!

:hi: everyone else!

So: MM, Taurus, Dex, Rap &#8211; OMG then who? We have a huge lull for a while I think right because Momma is at 26wks. Wait - where&#8217;s Beautiful D & EMZ??? Weren't they around you Rap or just slightly behind? Can't keep track!


----------



## heart tree

Congrats Cgav! I updated the front page. 

Lils, just saw your scan pics. Gorgeous. Sorry this has been a stressful ride for you and Lil Flo. Keep doing what you're doing. She's growing like a champ.

Whose next? Mighty?

Can't wait for you all to join MARL! In my honest opinion, it's really really really hard at first, but once you hit a groove, it's marvelous. (It took me a while to hit that groove, but we finally did). I didn't think it was possible to love my girl more than I do. Each new day brings a bigger amount of love for her. It's truly amazing. 

Is there anyone who needs to be added to the front page? Just PM me if you want to be added.


----------



## ginny83

Dexter - could they be braxton hicks that you're having? that's how they felt like to me - my tummy going very hard and tight. They were uncomfortable but not painful


----------



## Taurus8484

Yep Rap, its Mighty next and then me, you and Dexters next :happydance: .eeekkkk!!!! 

Dexter is having a C Section so her date is pretty much set, you and me go when we go I suppose.too exciting!!!

Dexter  I think Ginny is right, sounds like Braxton Hicks to me. And I have noticed if I walk around a lot, as in shopping, my bump gets sore and heavy also.

Lils  I dont think I said it before, but happy V Day :happydance: ..thats what I do too; celebrate every Tuesday like its another milestone and another step closer to meeting my little dude.

AFM  I still have high blood pressure, have been admitted 3 times now and released the next day basically. I dont have any protein in my urine yet and hopefully I wont develop it, so at the moment I have been just diagnosed with pregnancy hypertension. They are just going to monitor me closely for now on in and see what happens.


----------



## LeeC

Plan to catch up on here tomorrow but with this latest wave of rainbows was just checking mighty hasn't gone yet. You're def next Mighty :)

I'll update birth story and events on here shortly but I'm just so so happy right now. Morgan is just amazing, I am so blessed.
Hubby is being pretty awesome right now and I love watching the 2 of them together.

Lils, meant to say, gorgeous scan pic.


----------



## MightyMom

Dexters: Those are BH! I hope you don't mind them too much, you'll pretty much have them until it's over! :)

Lee: Nope, nothing yet. I have nightmares every night that I am in labor, but it always turns out I just have to pee. DH needs to hurry up and get here so I can relax!


----------



## AngelSerenity

CGav... many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance:. So happy for you, I hope you are all settling well.



Lee... good to see you on and so early, you must be a natural mummy :winkwink:. I hope you are feeling a bit better and by the sounds of it you are in mummy heaven:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::thumbup:



Mighty.... I bet you arent going to be long now either :winkwink:. Oh I'm getting excited with all these rainbows happening.


Taurus.... sorry that you are having some pre-eclampsia symptoms but it sounds as if you are being taken care of. Enjoy the pampering, and boredom, while it lasts. I take it you have finished work?


Lils... Happy V day :happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo:. Where did that time go? It seems like only last month you announced your BFP! Gorgeous scan pics. Keep meditating and thinking positively :kiss:


Ginny... how are you? I take it everything is ok? My next appointment isnt until the 14th May now and I'm a bit nervous, that will be over a fortnight between scans:wacko:


Lallie, Dex, Rap, Zebra and everybody else :wave:



I'm still feeling rotten girls, I've another cold although thankfully this one doesnt seem too heavy yet, still sick, exhausted and fed up feeling rotten in general. I've had insomnia for about 10 days and I just want to :sleep:. I know I must be nearly at the other side of the first trimester woefullness but goodness I do hate to say it but I wish it would hurry up, I just want to feel half normal again PLEASE!!!!! I've only been walking the past few weeks as I've been so rough and I so would love to get out for a run soon :shrug:. I've never been this bad in any of my pregnancies, I've read on a few threads on here that the cyclogest can increase symptoms although when I googled it Sir Google didnt find anything? Has anybody else heard about this?


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Thanks ladies - I am getting better about it, but I'm freaking out now by frantically preparing just in case... It is what its going to be but being prepared w/my necessary items will make me feel better no matter what happens. :wacko: I'll just celebrate every Wed. as 1 more week under my belt. :thumbup:
> 
> Pad - where's that birth story & piccies you promised? :coffee: (no rush, but just in case you thought you'd get out of it, you didn't :haha:)
> 
> Dan  Thanks! :hugs: Jeez, 3.11, I cant imagine how small that is  fitting in 1 hand?! :nope: Hey happy 20wks to you  did I miss the gender scan?
> 
> Zebra  thanks :hugs:. GL on your appt on Friday! You dont really have a reason at this point for a c-sec yet right? Let us know!
> 
> Scary  thank you :hugs:. Gotta vent every once in a while! Only 5 days til V-Day for you too! :dance:
> 
> Rap  :hugs: thank you hun! Eeek, Happy 35wks! And you are going in that next wave after MM! :shock: Yes, I think its that time girl! I also hope she stays in a little longer for you. And thanks on the run-down on whos next as I cant keep it straight!
> 
> Taurus  let us know about the pre-eclampsia. I didnt know anything about it but I am seeing it everywhere I go w/the premature labor googling. :wacko: Thank God you are getting far along, but may be time to get some essentials together too. :flower:
> 
> MissM  thank you! :hugs: GL at MW appt & let us know how it goes! hey you aren't on the front page, you should PM Heart :thumbup:
> 
> Sparkly  happy V-Day on Sat! :happydance:
> 
> Dex  thank you! I hope we do beat the odds somehow, but just in case Im getting a few ducks in a row (up until midnight every night researching stuff & adding to my register! :wacko:). As for you (& me), better to be safe than sorry! When she doesnt move have you tried hot tea/chocolate or downed a big glass of ice water? Mine wakes up at any hot tea/chocolate & then if I lay down flat, forget about it shes kickin for the next 20mins! I havent tried the ice water yet. But glad she did give you that kick of reassurance at the end of your post  good baby!
> 
> :hi: everyone else!
> 
> So: MM, Taurus, Dex, Rap  OMG then who? We have a huge lull for a while I think right because Momma is at 26wks. Wait - wheres Beautiful D & EMZ??? Weren't they around you Rap or just slightly behind? Can't keep track!

Thanks Lils.

I had my scan last and it looks like:pink: I have another scan in 8 weeks so I will ask them again just to make sure.

Well done on V day, every day now is a bonus.


----------



## ginny83

Angel - my morning sickness has started going away! not completely but soooooo much better than before. I'm pretty excited by it since with the miscarriages I had morning sickness right up to when I lost them and even after they had passed! So I'm hoping it's a good sign for me. 

I saw the high risk obstetrician on Thursday and she gave me a quick scan - all good, although a day behind (trying to think about that). She's going to see me and give me scans at 14 and 16 weeks, then I have to wait until 20 weeks. I have physician appointments at the hospital though about my blood pressure amongst all that though too so might be able to get a couple of cheeky extra scans in - not sure if they'd do it though.


----------



## ginny83

congrats on team pink dancareoi :)


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> congrats on team pink dancareoi :)

Glad all is going well, don't worry about a day, its still close enough on target. 

My first scan at 7 weeks but me a couple of days ahead, the next 7 scans have all shown the same date.

I had 20 week scan last week when they took lots of different measurements because when the get to 12 weeks ish they don't do CRL they look at other things.

I was watching the screen and the head circumference showed as 2 days bigger but everything else right, so there is still room for a little variation here and there.

It's good you are being closely monitored.

I had scans at 7,8,9,11,12,13 and 14 weeks! I could have stated under RMC until 20 weeks but I started feeling movement at 12 weeks, so I now see m midwife once a week to listen to HB.

Am also at hospital ever other week as I have gestational diabetes to clinic there, so I have been getting lots of care which helps put your mind at ease.

Dexter those will be BH and then can be quite strong and uncomfortable.

Also when you get nearer to your due date baby can go a little quiet and this might be a sign of labour being round the corner.

My third was 2 weeks early and I remember over the weekend he was quieter than usual, so when I visited hosp on the Monday for my diabetic and midwife check I told them and they linked me up to the fetul heart monitor for a couple of hours.

Baby was fine, but the BH were so strong.

I finally got home about 8.30 pm on the night, the other 2 kids were in bed and DH went out and got some chips.

I got up at 10.00pm to go to bed and 'pop' my waters broke, 6 hours later my DS was born!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats cgav and gorgeous name!!!!

congrats on v day lils!!!!


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Cgav!!! :happydance: Love the name :) 

Lils- happy VDay! Love the scan pics :) I think you will be very pleased with the okkatots bag. I love how organized everything is!

Lee- gorgeous family photo! Excited to hear your birth story :)

So happy for all you new mamas and soon-to-be mamas too! I hope to see you ladies on the MARL thread after you graduate! :D


----------



## Zebra2023

MightyMom said:


> Congratulations cgav, am over the moon for you!! What a precious 5lb bundle, can't wait for pics!!
> 
> Oh $h!+ that means I'm next...:wacko:

Good luck!! :happydance:



LilSluz said:


> Thanks ladies - I am getting better about it, but I'm freaking out now by frantically preparing just in case... It is what its going to be but being prepared w/my necessary items will make me feel better no matter what happens. :wacko: I'll just celebrate every Wed. as 1 more week under my belt. :thumbup:
> 
> Pad - where's that birth story & piccies you promised? :coffee: (no rush, but just in case you thought you'd get out of it, you didn't :haha:)
> 
> Dan  Thanks! :hugs: Jeez, 3.11, I cant imagine how small that is  fitting in 1 hand?! :nope: Hey happy 20wks to you  did I miss the gender scan?
> 
> Zebra  thanks :hugs:. GL on your appt on Friday! You dont really have a reason at this point for a c-sec yet right? Let us know!
> 
> Scary  thank you :hugs:. Gotta vent every once in a while! Only 5 days til V-Day for you too! :dance:
> 
> Rap  :hugs: thank you hun! Eeek, Happy 35wks! And you are going in that next wave after MM! :shock: Yes, I think its that time girl! I also hope she stays in a little longer for you. And thanks on the run-down on whos next as I cant keep it straight!
> 
> Taurus  let us know about the pre-eclampsia. I didnt know anything about it but I am seeing it everywhere I go w/the premature labor googling. :wacko: Thank God you are getting far along, but may be time to get some essentials together too. :flower:
> 
> MissM  thank you! :hugs: GL at MW appt & let us know how it goes! hey you aren't on the front page, you should PM Heart :thumbup:
> 
> Sparkly  happy V-Day on Sat! :happydance:
> 
> Dex  thank you! I hope we do beat the odds somehow, but just in case Im getting a few ducks in a row (up until midnight every night researching stuff & adding to my register! :wacko:). As for you (& me), better to be safe than sorry! When she doesnt move have you tried hot tea/chocolate or downed a big glass of ice water? Mine wakes up at any hot tea/chocolate & then if I lay down flat, forget about it shes kickin for the next 20mins! I havent tried the ice water yet. But glad she did give you that kick of reassurance at the end of your post  good baby!
> 
> :hi: everyone else!
> 
> So: MM, Taurus, Dex, Rap  OMG then who? We have a huge lull for a while I think right because Momma is at 26wks. Wait - wheres Beautiful D & EMZ??? Weren't they around you Rap or just slightly behind? Can't keep track!

You're welcome Lil. Happy V-day too :D 

All went well today thank you Lil :thumbup: think I was just worrying too much. They are not planning on doing a c-section on me unless it is an emergency. They were asking about GA as I may not be allowed to have an epidural/spinal if I have taken my Innohep within 12 hours. She wanted to check me over to see if I will be ok to have an epidural/spinal and GA if needed. She answered my questions too. We just have to wait it out as we have no idea when our little girl will arrive. She confirmed they will not let me go over so if she isn't here by 8th September they will be inducing me. I asked if they plan to induce me before they said they might do, we will let you know nearer the time if so :shock: I explained my birth plan to her, water birth with only gas and air but feel free to do as you need to get her out safely if things aren't going to plan. I also said I will have other pain relief if I feel like I need it at the time. Overall was a good appointment, made me feel better :D



AngelSerenity said:


> CGav... many congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance:. So happy for you, I hope you are all settling well.
> 
> 
> 
> Lee... good to see you on and so early, you must be a natural mummy :winkwink:. I hope you are feeling a bit better and by the sounds of it you are in mummy heaven:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty.... I bet you arent going to be long now either :winkwink:. Oh I'm getting excited with all these rainbows happening.
> 
> 
> Taurus.... sorry that you are having some pre-eclampsia symptoms but it sounds as if you are being taken care of. Enjoy the pampering, and boredom, while it lasts. I take it you have finished work?
> 
> 
> Lils... Happy V day :happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo:. Where did that time go? It seems like only last month you announced your BFP! Gorgeous scan pics. Keep meditating and thinking positively :kiss:
> 
> 
> Ginny... how are you? I take it everything is ok? My next appointment isnt until the 14th May now and I'm a bit nervous, that will be over a fortnight between scans:wacko:
> 
> 
> Lallie, Dex, Rap, Zebra and everybody else :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still feeling rotten girls, I've another cold although thankfully this one doesnt seem too heavy yet, still sick, exhausted and fed up feeling rotten in general. I've had insomnia for about 10 days and I just want to :sleep:. I know I must be nearly at the other side of the first trimester woefullness but goodness I do hate to say it but I wish it would hurry up, I just want to feel half normal again PLEASE!!!!! I've only been walking the past few weeks as I've been so rough and I so would love to get out for a run soon :shrug:. I've never been this bad in any of my pregnancies, I've read on a few threads on here that the cyclogest can increase symptoms although when I googled it Sir Google didnt find anything? Has anybody else heard about this?

:wave: Angel. Sorry to hear you aren't feeling better :hugs: Happy 13 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Ooo I forgot to ask, I was having a nap earlier, I must have moved to sleep on my right side, I was woken up by a sharp burning pain in my right hip so I moved to my left and it went. Anyone have any idea what it was, it hurt and was extremely uncomfortable :wacko:


----------



## AngelSerenity

ZEBRA...I'm in st John ambulance, when we treat pregnant ladies we have to be very careful. If they are lying down or need to be put into the recovery position we are trained to raise their right hip. It is to do with where a femeral artery sits here so I would suspect that could be the case, or perhaps the way you were lying pressed on a nerve for a while xo


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Angel, I have suffered from sciatica quite a bit so I will accept that it was that or my artery :thumbup: I did have a mini search on google but it mostly said use a support pillow. I do each night which I place between my legs and support my bump with it so I couldn't see anything with that really.


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations on Team :pink: Dancaroi!!

Lilsluz: Happy V-Day!!

Zebra: Probably pinching a nerve or else you pinched a muscle that cramped up or even just pregnancy pinches from stretching ligaments. The good news is that if it went away, you're fine. ;)

AFM: Just got back from my doctors appointment and he said I'm 80% effaced, 3cm dialated. The only thing holding this kid in is WILLPOWER. I will make it to tomorrow. Repeat over and over. LOL


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you MM :) I haven't felt it since so all good here. 

Ooo that's good news MM, not long to go for you now :flower:


----------



## bumpyplease

Yay it's raining rainbow babies!!! Congrats to all the new mummas out there!

MM sounds like it won't be long - good luck chick! X


----------



## LeeC

Mighty, was checking in for news

Lils, happy V day, another milestone out the way.

I plan to update today/tomorrow. We have been in and out of hospital again so not much time but planning a lovely chilled day at home today.


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Mighty, was checking in for news
> 
> Lils, happy V day, another milestone out the way.
> 
> I plan to update today/tomorrow. We have been in and out of hospital again so not much time but planning a lovely chilled day at home today.

Hope everything is going on and you are enjoyin being a mommy.

Mighty you next!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope everything is ok Lee? 

MM - stalking for news on your little one. 

AFM - I ended up going to the out of hours surgery last night as I had a few concerning symptoms of pre eclampsia according to nhs website. Turns out I have a water infection. Phew! That was scary. The doctor was feeling my tummy and he seemed surprised as to where my uterus is, he says I am measuring 27 weeks :shock: I'm only 22 weeks. He wasn't alarmed asked if I had twins lol. He thinks she is going to be a big baby :) I think she is breech as I keep feeling kicks down low and punches at the side. The other day I felt her headbut me in the ribs area as I did today when I was injecting (my tummy moved at the time) Moved the injections to my leg now as it's impossible to do in my tummy.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all... Just a quick pop by as like my twinnie we are in and out of hospital and showered with visitors! 
Lils happy v day darling! Another milestone down and lovely scan pics! X
Will update properly with Leo pics as soon as i can x

Lee love love love the photos!! Will text ya soon x

Cgav huge congratulations sweetie! Omg your girl couldn't wait to.come into the world could she! Well done x

Tauraus you take care and take all the medical advice x

Mighty you are next!!!!

Raps you aren't far behind... Hope you are not feeling too uncomfortable x

Angel sorry you are still feeling rubbish

hey tash xx
Dexters not too long for you either. Stay.well sweetie.x

Hey MsM, Dan, Scar, Zebra , Lallie and all the new rainbow wave x

Must haul ass to marls soon too!!!


----------



## MightyMom

Ugh, so frustrated!! Went to bed at 1am, but DD kept waking up crying for me (which is not like her). DH went in and slept next to her to keep her sleeping, and I had contractions every 5 minutes until 5am! Really sharp, painful contractions. I thought for sure I was starting, so I got up and got dressed and they stopped! So now I'm sitting up in bed hand-sewing some things to pass time while I get contractions (not painful, just tight) and I feel like I've taken a step back. Not really happy that I lost a night of sleep for nothing. :/


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Pad for always saying hi to me. I do read this all (nosey :haha). Today is your EDD, yay for that and having EDD cuddles. 

Lee, I hope you and Morgan are okay. 

:hugs: Mighty, that is frustrating but try and think of it as your body getting everything ready (like your cervix) so you can have a quick, smooth, lovely birth.


----------



## AngelSerenity

MM your body is getting ready alright, I can see the real thing happening over the next few days if not sooner.


Zebra... scary but I'm glad all is ok. Are you just getting treated with anti-biotics? Where in your legs are you injecting? My legs are quite skinny but I'm very bruised around my tummy at the moment.


Pad... lovely to hear from you, you are in mummy heaven and that makes me so happy!


AFM... I think I'm getting bubble movements already! I've been feeling the little pops over the past few days and when the wind doesnt appear (ahem) I get a bit excited. I cant believe it so early but I know you can feel earlier after no.1. I have a little bump already too which I'm surprised about as I am quite fit but obviously those tummy muscles arent as toned as what I thought!!

Have a lovely bank holiday everybody xo


----------



## ginny83

Hi Tash :)

Angel - that's so exciting about feeling movements! I didn't feel DS until I was close to 20 weeks, and never felt anything with my 2nd tri loss, so praying I get to feel movements soon with this one. I have on occasion really been noticing my uterus, almost like it gets into a bit of a awkward position and feels really full, just for a moment or so. 

Mightymom - so frustrating! Hopefully it's not too long now! x

AFM:
Had my 12 week scan today - everything looked great. Baby measured 13 weeks! So that was nice, still keeping EDD the same though. It was such a big milestone for me since with my first loss that's when we got the bad news at the 12 week scan. Now I have to get past 16 weeks!

Here are some pics - not the best quality though!

https://i42.tinypic.com/2zp0d4i.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/15p0ok5.jpg


----------



## Lallie81

What did I miss??? I feel like I have been away for ages...trying to catch up!! I am a dance teacher and we had a show over the weekend....it was CRAZY!!!:wacko:

Hang in there Mighty, I can only imagine how frustrating it must feel but it's so close now!!

Wow to bubbles Angel, so exciting!!

So good to hear from you Pad & Lee.... I 2nd what was said earlier- we are dying to see your pics Pad!!

CONGRATULATIONS Ginny :happydance: what a wonderful feeling....so pleased for you.

Hi to everyone else too!!

I had my 12 week scan too...Can't believe I have actually got this far! It was amazing... she took so much time with us (abt 45 mins) did abdominal and vaginal scans as my tilted uterus was making it difficult to see every little thing she wanted. She even kept switching to 3d for us which my insurance doesn't cover but she did as a freebie. She also told us, with 95% certainty, that it's a girl!!! Truly over the moon and can't stop grinning. :happydance: Told the family over Skype last night and it was so good to see their faces!! Here are my pics.... (It says 11weeks 5 days but another view said 12 + 4 so who knows re EDD??!!)
 



Attached Files:







Squig at 12 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









Squig at 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Tasha

Hi ginny :)

Ginny and Lallie beautiful scan photos :cloud9: 

AFM I am ovulating but only had sex twice this month (thought it was once but once about four days ago as well as last night) so think I am out. But have an appointment with Dr Shehata to look forward to on the 24th.


----------



## Tasha

Angelllllllllllllllllllllll, YAY for bubble movements. Amazing. :dance:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pad congratulations hun!!!! I can't wait to see pics!!! I love love love the name Leo  xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

AngelSerenity said:


> MM your body is getting ready alright, I can see the real thing happening over the next few days if not sooner.
> 
> 
> Zebra... scary but I'm glad all is ok. Are you just getting treated with anti-biotics? Where in your legs are you injecting? My legs are quite skinny but I'm very bruised around my tummy at the moment.
> 
> 
> Pad... lovely to hear from you, you are in mummy heaven and that makes me so happy!
> 
> 
> AFM... I think I'm getting bubble movements already! I've been feeling the little pops over the past few days and when the wind doesnt appear (ahem) I get a bit excited. I cant believe it so early but I know you can feel earlier after no.1. I have a little bump already too which I'm surprised about as I am quite fit but obviously those tummy muscles arent as toned as what I thought!!
> 
> Have a lovely bank holiday everybody xo

Thank you Angel :flower: Yeah I am on a course of anti-biotics. Have to go back to doctors/midwife after I have finished them so they can check me over again. I am injecting in my thigh area, near my knee. I don't have any flab bits on my legs but it is easier than my tummy as the needle just doesn't go in. She keeps headbutting me too if I try :haha: Brilliant news that you are feeling popping movements :happydance: 

Ginny and Lallie - great scan photos :D


----------



## dancareoi

Ginny and lallie great news on scans 

Zebra think I missed something, what are you injecting and why

Angel - yeah for movement 

Tasha - your tok


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Ginny and lallie great news on scans
> 
> Zebra think I missed something, what are you injecting and why
> 
> Angel - yeah for movement
> 
> Tasha - your timing sounds good to me - it only takes once !


----------



## dancareoi

dancareoi said:


> Ginny and lallie great news on scans


----------



## dancareoi

Sorry don't know what went on with previous post,. I have an iPhone now after having has a blackberry and the keys are too small now for my thumbs so I keep getting random things appearing!


----------



## MightyMom

Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## Taurus8484

Woo hoo!!!!! Big congratulations Mighty!!!! Wonderful news xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness, congratulations Mighty. Soooooooooo pleased for you. A whole pound heavier than Caitlin too. And look at that gorgeous ticker :cloud9: 

Cant wait to see photos.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you dancareoi. Yeah, I suppose you are right. Are you okay?

Taurus, not long for you now :dance:


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats mighty! :happydance: Ice that hoohah! :haha: can't wait for pics :)


----------



## dextersmum

Hi ladies trying to quickly catch up from my hospital bed! Came in on Friday and those "Braxton hicks" turned out to be contractions even though ctg didn't pick then up and my waters had broke at some point and there were indicators that I had an infection was lexi Beth Walters was born by emergency section on 3rd may 2013 weighing 4lb 5oz and she came out kicking and screaming letting us know she has a good set of lungs lol. She is in nicu but is doing really well she has been breathing by herself after only 12 hours help on low air Cpap so that is great. She will be in nicu until she can maintain her own temp and be fully fed on milk alone which they are working on. It has been a scary time for me ESP as I really didn't want to end up back with a baby in nicu especially as this is where dexter was when he got NEC but also I have had 3 episodes on beginning to shake uncontrollably because I feel so cold only for my temp to raise up really quickly. Which has resulted in me having blood cultures taken and the first one showed thrush in my blood which is really unusual and can be life threatening which has been scary as lots of doctors and consultants have been to talk to me just so they can see who this lady is that has this rare condition ( or at least that is how this feels) had to start a new drug as treatment for this potential condition that they have recommended I don't breast feed or express whilst on it! Sent me for X-ray on lungs and scan on internal organs as deterioration of these is common side effect of thrush in blood but all came back fine so hoping that 3rd blood culture comes back as ear like the 2nd one and that I continue to not have anymore temp rises then my crp marker comes down so no more signs of infection in me so that I can get back to focussing in my beautiful baby girl x


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow..........congratulations Dextersmum, sounds like things didnt go exactly to plan but at least your daughter is here and she is doing great 

Take care of yourself and hoping you can take Lexi home soon 

Congratulations again xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Its raining rainbow babies in here.........:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Love it!!!


----------



## ginny83

Congrats mighty and dextersmum!!


----------



## Lallie81

Oh my goodness!! CONGRATULATIONS dextersmum & Mighty :happydance:

So, dextersmum beat Mighty to it??!!

Hope all settles down quickly for you both and you can enjoy your beautiful new babies...
:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Might - congrats on the birth of Colton 

Dexters - wow another little rainbow - my neice was 6 weeks early weighing 3.11 - hope you are both home very soon

Tasha - I am good thanks - think positive - lots of baby dust your way!

Who's next now!


----------



## padbrat

Oh my heavens! Never guessed dexters would join our rainbow wave with lexi. Am thinking of you and lexi and willing you both to be.strong and for you to recover quickly dexters! 

Wahey mighty! Colton has arrived and what a bouncing baby boy he is! Congratulations sweety ! X

Lallie and ginny fab news on your scans and what lovely pics! 

Tash of course i say hi to you. We have been together on this forum through good and bad xxxx

Yay! Angel so chuffed for you! 

Dan hope you are doing ok x


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats mighty and dexters!!

Dex welcome to the 34 crew! Myself, hearty and hopeful all had our bubbas unexpectedly at 34 weeks and they are all thriving little ppl now! I hope you and her are better soon and you are getting lots of cuddles x


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Dextersmum. I hope you are well soon and Lexi is on full milk and maintaining her temp soon, so you can all go home :hugs: 

Thanks pad. How are you and little Leo doing?


----------



## Raptasaur

I logged on expecting it to be quiet and there are two new babies. Wow!

Congratulations Mighty on the birth of your baby boy Colton. Looking forward to hearing more about it and seeing pics soon. So happy for you. Icepack sounds like a great idea!! xxx

Dexters so happy Lexi is here safely and doing so well. What a rollercoaster this pregnancy has been for you. Sorry to hear you are unwell and I hope you feel better soon. Thank goodness they seem to have got to the cause of your symptoms, however strange it is. Hopefully it will clear your system soon and you can focus on gazing at and caring for your beautiful baby girl, and look forward to taking her home soon xx

Yikes Taurus that means me and you are next!!!!!! I am so not ready. So much not in place yet. My task today is to sort out my hospital bag. Must must do it!!!

Lallie and Ginny what great scans. Brilliant news. 

Dancareoi congrats on team pink. 

Angel yay for feeling baby. I felt if from around 12 weeks this time as it's my second too. It is very reassuring.

Tasha glad your appointment with Dr S has come through. 

Zebra hope your infection is clearing up on the antibiotics. If they get the right one you usually start to feel better pretty quickly. I got my first and only water infection when I was pregnant with my DD and I can remember how uncomfortable it was. 

Hi Lils :wave:. Hi Pad!!

New mummies we need to see some photos please!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats Mighty and dexters!!!!!!:happydance: wow so many babies can't wait to see pics:flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations mighty and dexters mum. Wonderful that you've had your rainbows :flower:

Dancer - I have Thrombophilia so I have to inject daily. 

Thanks Rap. They've put me on cefalexin, seems to be doing the job :)


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Congratulations mighty and dexters mum. Wonderful that you've had your rainbows :flower:
> 
> Dancer - I have Thrombophilia so I have to inject daily.
> 
> Thanks Rap. They've put me on cefalexin, seems to be doing the job :)

Zebra is that pregnancy related ,

Pad - thanks, hope you and Morgan are doing well

Rap - thanks


----------



## Zebra2023

It seems to be at the moment. They've said a few things to me, waiting on re testing after my little girl is born to find out for sure.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yay!! to the arrival of 2 new rainbows!!:happydance:
Congrats Dexters and Mighty- can't wait to see pics. 

Dexters- so sorry lexi has had to have a stay in the NCU. 


Morning to all you other lovely ladies!


----------



## LilSluz

MightyMom said:


> Colton Jacob was born this morning at 8:36am weighing 8lb 14oz and 21.5in long. Enjoying baby time and an ice pack on my hoohah. Will give a proper update later. Thanks for all the support ladies!

:yipee: Congrats MM! Welcome to the world, Colton! :baby: When you get settled & when your who-ha is nice & frozen :haha: you can come give us an update & a piccie!


----------



## LilSluz

Dexters - WHOA our surprise of the day - forget moving ahead of Rap, you pushed MM out of the way too! Congratulations!!! :wohoo: I'm so glad to hear she is doing so well even at 4.5 lbs - oh so teeny tiny! :cloud9: Sorry the NICU experience is a bit scary but she is doing great & this situation is totally different, chic. :hugs: And very sorry about the rare thrush issue - WTH? Wonder if you delivered bc of that? Or if it was a blessing you delivered so they could get baby out & find that & treat you quickly/accurately?! Wow, feel better! Piccies when you get settled too!


----------



## LilSluz

Heart, Lee, Hopeful, Tuckie, MM - thank you so much :flower:

Taurus &#8211; thank you! And how scary w/the hbp? :nope: I&#8217;m glad to hear no protein yet, though. :thumbup:

Angel &#8211; thank hun! Oh yes your 1st tri is much likemine &#8211; every frickin symptom in the world & went thru not 1 day w/o at least 6 at once (they rotated so I&#8217;d have various ones on any given day). And insomnia with sinus headaches was defo the worst (I got avg 5hrs sleep each & every night). I learned to just wake up at 3am & watch a fun TV series so I wasn&#8217;t so depressed & then it became my secret middle-of-the-night rendezvous that I looked fwd to every night (wake up 3-3:30am, pee, grab Nutri grain & granola bar & then settle in for 2-3 hrs of Netflix! Maybe go back to sleep 30-45mins if lucky). :thumbup: Just FYI, mine mostly (except insomnia) were gone by 17wks (same w/Scary & Rap) so it could take a lil bit longer than planned but it will subside.:thumbup: Also yay to bubbles that aren&#8217;t gas! :winkwink:

Dan &#8211; Oh Congrats on team :pink:!!!!! :happydance: 

Zebra &#8211; thanks! And glad you have a great plan & backup plan now & your worries are a bit eased :flower: Ugh, sciatica is the worst &#8211; hope that doesn&#8217;t act up on you. And sorry about the water infection did they give you stuff for it?

Ginny &#8211; wonderful you made it to 12wks & got some good scan pics! Bring on 16wks &#8211; I know that feeling (then it&#8217;ll be 20 but somewhere in between you might start feeling baby & all will be even better!)

Lallie &#8211; wow, great scan piccies &#8211; loving the 3D! Did they do that complimentary? Perhaps baby is measuring ahead. That doesn&#8217;t mean your EDD will be moved, just menas baby is bigger than 

Tasha &#8211; sorry you think you are out but hope you have a good appt

Rap & Taurus &#8211; you are next in line ladies!!! :happydance: Yeah, it may be time to get ready Rap! :thumbup: Taurus you ready?

:hi: to everyone else today!

AFM &#8211; I freaked momentarily Sunday night as I wiped & lo & behold &#8211; blood! :shock: But I quickly determined is wasn&#8217;t from the &#8211; ahem &#8211;front door. So DH explained it was hemorrhoids (ah lovely & why would I break my record of having EVERY preg symptom known to mankind?). Although I was really hoping this would be one symptom I&#8217;d slip past &#8211; no dice. :growlmad: Oh well, its not that bad (yet), but just in case any of you ladies get a lil blood, you should know this is a possibility is us PARLies do not like blood - at all, ever! 

Oh & I&#8217;ve discovered that hot chocolate & chocolate (literally just 1 lil piece of dark I allow myself) drives Lil Flo completely bonkers :loopy: for over an hour. It&#8217;s like a dance party in my ute! So for my upcoming NST/contraction testing when &#8220;she needs to be awake&#8221; for 20mins, I&#8217;ll know exactly what to bring. :dohh::haha: (lol, is that bad tho? :dohh:) I recently read an article on the benefits of a little (little) dark choc during pregs as it has something in it that is actually found still in umb cord upon birth (forget what it was but was good)&#8230;:shrug:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Heart, Lee, Hopeful, Tuckie, MM - thank you so much :flower:
> 
> Taurus  thank you! And how scary w/the hbp? :nope: Im glad to hear no protein yet, though. :thumbup:
> 
> Angel  thank hun! Oh yes your 1st tri is much likemine  every frickin symptom in the world & went thru not 1 day w/o at least 6 at once (they rotated so Id have various ones on any given day). And insomnia with sinus headaches was defo the worst (I got avg 5hrs sleep each & every night). I learned to just wake up at 3am & watch a fun TV series so I wasnt so depressed & then it became my secret middle-of-the-night rendezvous that I looked fwd to every night (wake up 3-3:30am, pee, grab Nutri grain & granola bar & then settle in for 2-3 hrs of Netflix! Maybe go back to sleep 30-45mins if lucky). :thumbup: Just FYI, mine mostly (except insomnia) were gone by 17wks (same w/Scary & Rap) so it could take a lil bit longer than planned but it will subside.:thumbup: Also yay to bubbles that arent gas! :winkwink:
> 
> Dan  Oh Congrats on team :pink:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Zebra  thanks! And glad you have a great plan & backup plan now & your worries are a bit eased :flower: Ugh, sciatica is the worst  hope that doesnt act up on you. And sorry about the water infection did they give you stuff for it?
> 
> Ginny  wonderful you made it to 12wks & got some good scan pics! Bring on 16wks  I know that feeling (then itll be 20 but somewhere in between you might start feeling baby & all will be even better!)
> 
> Lallie  wow, great scan piccies  loving the 3D! Did they do that complimentary? Perhaps baby is measuring ahead. That doesnt mean your EDD will be moved, just menas baby is bigger than
> 
> Tasha  sorry you think you are out but hope you have a good appt
> 
> Rap & Taurus  you are next in line ladies!!! :happydance: Yeah, it may be time to get ready Rap! :thumbup: Taurus you ready?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else today!
> 
> AFM  I freaked momentarily Sunday night as I wiped & lo & behold  blood! :shock: But I quickly determined is wasnt from the  ahem front door. So DH explained it was hemorrhoids (ah lovely & why would I break my record of having EVERY preg symptom known to mankind?). Although I was really hoping this would be one symptom Id slip past  no dice. :growlmad: Oh well, its not that bad (yet), but just in case any of you ladies get a lil blood, you should know this is a possibility is us PARLies do not like blood - at all, ever!
> 
> Oh & Ive discovered that hot chocolate & chocolate (literally just 1 lil piece of dark I allow myself) drives Lil Flo completely bonkers :loopy: for over an hour. Its like a dance party in my ute! So for my upcoming NST/contraction testing when she needs to be awake for 20mins, Ill know exactly what to bring. :dohh::haha: (lol, is that bad tho? :dohh:) I recently read an article on the benefits of a little (little) dark choc during pregs as it has something in it that is actually found still in umb cord upon birth (forget what it was but was good):shrug:

Hi, thanks lils.

I had the same thing a couple of weeks ago when having a poo! Constipation is a cause of hemorroids. Sorry if tmi but constipation causes stools to become hard hence being difficult to pass!

I would love to try your chocolate theory , Cadbury dairy milk is my absolute favourite ! However due to gestational diabetes I can't eat anything nice!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh that's right, too bad Dan! It wasn't milk chocolate anyway, so you're not missing out - that one is still bad. :dohh::haha: (they said the darker the chocolate the better). 

Ah! found it for anyone interested - has theobromine? in it. I just thought this was interesting as most people try to stay away from chocolate during pregs (along with everything else we know & love - sex, drugs, rock-n-roll, alcohol, sleep, exercise, any semblance of real food, privacy & dignity! :dohh::haha:). 

https://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,353399,00.html


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats MM! Your kids are almost exactly 3 yrs apart and nice size too! 

dexters! Another 34 weeker, you are the 4th person to have 34 weekers I think? Along with me, heart and bumpy... Hope u r doing ok


----------



## heart tree

Massive congrats to MM and Dextersmum!

Dextersmum, hang in there. As Hopeful said, we had preemies too. I know Dexter was born at 28 weeks and I'm sure you are worried, but Lexi has had more time inside of you. She'll be home before you know it.


----------



## Hope39

It's raining rainbows again....

Congratulations MM and Dexter!! Xxx

Hope everyone is ok, not really posted since my D&C but I will update later when I'm on my desktop, I make too many spelling mistakes when I'm on my phone

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> It's raining rainbows again....
> 
> Congratulations MM and Dexter!! Xxx
> 
> Hope everyone is ok, not really posted since my D&C but I will update later when I'm on my desktop, I make too many spelling mistakes when I'm on my phone
> 
> Xx

Hope you are feeling ok. I am a nightmare on my phone, I have an iPhone now after having had a blackberry and I am finding my thumbs are too big for the keys and its really annoying me!


----------



## Raptasaur

https://www.johnlewis.com/sleepyhead-deluxe-bed-guard-white/p231482924

For those of you planning to cosleep and breastfeed, a friend recommended this Swedish product to me. I once woke in the night with my DD and had the shock of my life when she wasn't in her cot next to the bed, or in the crook of my arm. I had fallen asleep feeding her and in my sleep I had pulled the quilt right up over her. We were lucky she was fine but a product like this should stop that happening again. It is quite expensive but then sleep and peace of mind in the early months are so precious I feel it's worth the investment. It gets great reviews on all the mum sites. 

I took a leaf out of Mrs Mig and Pad's book and had a family photoshoot done this weekend. I haven't had the photos yet but here are the ones the photographer who is a friend of mine has put up on her blog. I am really pleased with them as she has captured the naturalistic look I wanted. Can't wait to get the rest of them on Friday. I have a baby shower lunch (more lunch than shower...) on Friday which she is coming along to. Looking forward to a lovely meal out with girlfriends. Lucky me.

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/29ee809e9a7cdee64a72d4f5e8d63b51_zpsf32fe91c.jpg


----------



## dancareoi

Raptasaur said:


> https://www.johnlewis.com/sleepyhead-deluxe-bed-guard-white/p231482924
> 
> For those of you planning to cosleep and breastfeed, a friend recommended this Swedish product to me. I once woke in the night with my DD and had the shock of my life when she wasn't in her cot next to the bed, or in the crook of my arm. I had fallen asleep feeding her and in my sleep I had pulled the quilt right up over her. We were lucky she was fine but a product like this should stop that happening again. It is quite expensive but then sleep and peace of mind in the early months are so precious I feel it's worth the investment. It gets great reviews on all the mum sites.
> 
> I took a leaf out of Mrs Mig and Pad's book and had a family photoshoot done this weekend. I haven't had the photos yet but here are the ones the photographer who is a friend of mine has put up on her blog. I am really pleased with them as she has captured the naturalistic look I wanted. Can't wait to get the rest of them on Friday. I have a baby shower lunch (more lunch than shower...) on Friday which she is coming along to. Looking forward to a lovely meal out with girlfriends. Lucky me.
> 
> https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/29ee809e9a7cdee64a72d4f5e8d63b51_zpsf32fe91c.jpg

Those pictures look fabulous


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Dextersmum!! What a shock, but so glad that the doctors recognized what was happening and that your little girl is out and being looked after. Dexter must have been watching out for his sister!

Rapt: LOVE the pics!! OMG you look so radiant! Great advice with the infant sleeper. We have purchased a more robust model, we used a similar one with DD. I was always afraid DH would roll over on the baby, so ours has rigid side rails. :)
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3977276&searchURL=false


----------



## mommaandbaby

Rapt-wow beautiful pics you look amazing!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

LilSluz said:


> Heart, Lee, Hopeful, Tuckie, MM - thank you so much :flower:
> 
> Taurus  thank you! And how scary w/the hbp? :nope: Im glad to hear no protein yet, though. :thumbup:
> 
> Angel  thank hun! Oh yes your 1st tri is much likemine  every frickin symptom in the world & went thru not 1 day w/o at least 6 at once (they rotated so Id have various ones on any given day). And insomnia with sinus headaches was defo the worst (I got avg 5hrs sleep each & every night). I learned to just wake up at 3am & watch a fun TV series so I wasnt so depressed & then it became my secret middle-of-the-night rendezvous that I looked fwd to every night (wake up 3-3:30am, pee, grab Nutri grain & granola bar & then settle in for 2-3 hrs of Netflix! Maybe go back to sleep 30-45mins if lucky). :thumbup: Just FYI, mine mostly (except insomnia) were gone by 17wks (same w/Scary & Rap) so it could take a lil bit longer than planned but it will subside.:thumbup: Also yay to bubbles that arent gas! :winkwink:
> 
> Dan  Oh Congrats on team :pink:!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Zebra  thanks! And glad you have a great plan & backup plan now & your worries are a bit eased :flower: Ugh, sciatica is the worst  hope that doesnt act up on you. And sorry about the water infection did they give you stuff for it?
> 
> Ginny  wonderful you made it to 12wks & got some good scan pics! Bring on 16wks  I know that feeling (then itll be 20 but somewhere in between you might start feeling baby & all will be even better!)
> 
> Lallie  wow, great scan piccies  loving the 3D! Did they do that complimentary? Perhaps baby is measuring ahead. That doesnt mean your EDD will be moved, just menas baby is bigger than
> 
> Tasha  sorry you think you are out but hope you have a good appt
> 
> Rap & Taurus  you are next in line ladies!!! :happydance: Yeah, it may be time to get ready Rap! :thumbup: Taurus you ready?
> 
> :hi: to everyone else today!
> 
> AFM  I freaked momentarily Sunday night as I wiped & lo & behold  blood! :shock: But I quickly determined is wasnt from the  ahem front door. So DH explained it was hemorrhoids (ah lovely & why would I break my record of having EVERY preg symptom known to mankind?). Although I was really hoping this would be one symptom Id slip past  no dice. :growlmad: Oh well, its not that bad (yet), but just in case any of you ladies get a lil blood, you should know this is a possibility is us PARLies do not like blood - at all, ever!
> 
> Oh & Ive discovered that hot chocolate & chocolate (literally just 1 lil piece of dark I allow myself) drives Lil Flo completely bonkers :loopy: for over an hour. Its like a dance party in my ute! So for my upcoming NST/contraction testing when she needs to be awake for 20mins, Ill know exactly what to bring. :dohh::haha: (lol, is that bad tho? :dohh:) I recently read an article on the benefits of a little (little) dark choc during pregs as it has something in it that is actually found still in umb cord upon birth (forget what it was but was good):shrug:

Thanks Lil :flower: They did yeah, I was on cefalaxin. I am feeling so much better now :D

Glad the bleeding wasn't anything serious Lil, scary stuff! :flower:


----------



## LeeC

OMG, I miss a week or so in baby heaven and come back to all these announcements :)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO MIGHTY, CGAV AND DEXTERS xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I can't wait to catch up on here properly and read all about it, Dexters my sister also gave birth early to her son Noah, he weighed in at 4lb 6 and is now a gorgeous little 7 month old full of life.

I hope everyone else is doing ok, hello everyone x.

AFM: Will def catch up with everyone and get my birth story on here soon, we have been in and out of hospital over past week as I had some more large clots and Morgan , has developed jaundice, I now have a bit of a head cold but putting that down to generally being run down, should be back in action properly very soon.
I'm loving being a mummy, Morgan is everything I ever dreamed of and much much more, I'm still on Cloud 9.


----------



## Tasha

Lee your post just made me well up. You've been waiting so long for this moment and now it is everything you dreamed off. Just amazing.

Rap, I actually thought they were maternity catalogue photos at first, you are blimming gorgeous and the photos are just stunning.


----------



## LilSluz

WOW Rapt those photos are gorgeous chic!!! I love them! And great bump & scenery too!

Lee - no rush chic, get yourself sorted & I'm sorry to hear the complications still going on with both you & Morgan? (btw, would be funny if he later becomes a Captain of a ship or in the military or something...:haha:). Feel better soon, just get the both of you healthy & enjoy some snuggles in the meantime! :hugs:

I ended up getting a co-sleeper that hooks up to the bed as I'm also afraid of rolling over, DH rolling over, etc. We have a large king bed but still just doesn't seem like enough room for us two let alone a baby (he's a bed hog!). So its expensive but its my bassinet, co-sleeper & a play yard all in one (& its very sturdy tho). https://www.amazon.com/Arms-Reach-C...TF8&colid=3K34NCSYYF31B&coliid=I21A1VEXWHRZA1


----------



## Lallie81

Rap you look like a model!!! Absolutely gorgeous! 

Lovely to hear from you Lee....hope it's not too stressful with all the hospital visits


----------



## MightyMom

Sorry for the delay, here is Colton's birth story!

On Sunday early morning I had terrible contractions. I was timing them and they were one minute long and five minutes apart. They started at 1am but never got closer together. At 5am I decided to get up and get dressed to go to the hospital. Very curiously the contractions, which had me writhing in my bed, stopped. No more signs of labor. I was pretty upset, and a little scared because if that WASN'T labor, how bad would labor be? We went to a parade, and I walked a fair distance and stood the whole time. Still no more signs of imminent labor. Every time I went to the loo I checked for bloody show or losing my plug. Nothing. By some miracle I went to bed early, and managed to fall right to a very good, deep sleep.

At 4:30am, I woke with a very painful tightening in my stomach. I figured I just needed to pee, as that had been a very familiar feeling at just the same time every morning for the last week or so. I went pee, then had a VERY strong contraction. I made note of the time, flushed and walked back to bed. I didn't even make it to the bed and another one came on. I couldn't breathe, couldn't move. Just held the bed and tippy-toed through it. After it passed I went back to the loo to try to pee again, look for show, and generally to figure out what on earth just happened. I think my hind waters broke at that point because I sort of "leaked" into the toilet, it wasn't urine as I had just went. I went back and forth between trying to go back to bed and going back to sit on the toilet to try to have a BM (maybe it was that again?) but finally at 5am I started timing them with my phone app. One minute apart! DH got up at this point to wake my mom and get ready to go to the hospital. I was trying to hold out until 5:30am as that is when the neighbor would be waking and said she could watch DD for us. At 5:20am I sent DH over to the neighbor's house with DD even though it was early because I simply couldn't take it anymore. At 5:30am we rushed to the hospital. The car ride was one long 7 minute contraction. The main entrance was closed so we had to use the emergency entrance, but DH accidentally dropped me off at the Ambulance entrance, so I had to walk to the ER entrance. One very rushed wheelchair ride later, I was in L&D. The nurse started checking me into the computer system, and it was the most aggravating thing in the world to be asked question after question after question, having to answer in between contractions and not being able to focus on mentally controlling the pain. In the end I was laying in the bed screaming through every contraction. I was very self-conscious of the fact I was screaming. I hated it. I was already 7cm dialated, but they still called the anesthesiologist to come give me an epidural. THANK GOD. I was really struggling by then. Even after the epidural I continued to feel the contractions enough to have to yell through them, although they were significantly dulled in between.
Colton was born at 8:36am after only 5 pushes. He had the cord wrapped around his neck twice, but he was just fine. It was 4 hours from the first contraction to the last, and I was basically in transition the entire time without any build up. Despite laboring down as much as possible I still ended up tearing up the same scar line I had torn with DD. But despite it all we are both doing great. :)


----------



## scarolinarn04

Wonderful story Mighty!! I'm so glad they were able to get you the epidural and only 5 pushes- very impressive :happydance:


----------



## Taurus8484

Rap  This means we are next!!!!!! Only just finished doing the baby bag yesterday, still to do mine and nursery is about 95% complete. Lovely photos too!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

OMG I've missed so much!!!!!!!!

Dexters... many many congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:. As scary as things have been it does sound as if bigger forces were looking out for you and your baby :hugs:. I hope things are progressing well, I'm cant imagine how scary this week has been for you especially with your history but we are all praying for you and your family. Make sure that you talk to people about your feelings so you get the support you need while baby is still in NICU xoxo


Mighty.... Oh my word!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Didnt we tell you that things would happen this week? :winkwink: And it sounds as if you had quite a normal time without too many complications, although for any lady who has been through labour I think those comments can be light, it's all tough no matter what! Are you both home now safe and well?


Rap.... I cried looking at your photos, they are absolutely beautiful. You ladies are making me jealous, I can't afford to do something similar so I think I'll be experimenting during the summer, dear love the camera or my mate I have in mind to ask :haha:


Lee... lovely to hear from you! You are in mummy heaven and that makes us so happy :cloud9::happydance:


Pad... I cant believe how time is flying already, do you or Lee have a birth story done yet?


Zebra... I hope you're feeling better? I was on Cefelaxin about 5 weeks ago for a UTI and took a terrible reaction to it, I felt really ill for about 3-4 days, I hope you dont get the same :hugs:


Lils... oh the joy of piles!:blush: I suffer in every pregnancy and this one is no different. In the UK here you get a hi-fibre powder to make up a drink called Fibro-Gel, it helps soften stools so you are not straining as much which reduces the damage down there :winkwink::blush:. I keep forgetting to take it though:dohh:. I dread going for a no.2 now, after my DS I refused for 5 days until my labour piles healed a bit. I've even googled how to strengthen rectal muscles etc but it only recommends the kegel exercises, I need more!!!!!! I am actually dreading labour not because of the whole process but the piles I will suffer afterwards. If you breastfeed you can only take paracetamol, I remember with DS pacing the house crying at night with them over the first week home :cry:. 

Do they do an industrial strength heammoroid cream?:haha::haha:


Loving the co-sleeper Lils :kiss:


How is everybody else?

I have my booking in appointment with my maternity specialist at my hospital next Tuesday. It's a different hospital to where I had my DS as it is linked to where my RMC is. I'm getting nervous as I havent had a scan now for a fortnight, I'm praying all is ok. Plus I start my new job on Monday, I need to find the courage over today or tomorrow to ring them to say, 'great I start on Monday and I'm sorry about the timing but I'm pregnant and need a couple of hours off on Tuesday'. I'm dreading the reaction even though I know technically employers can't discriminate....:wacko:. Plus they have already agreed to give me next Thursday and Friday off for a weekend away I planned ages ago.


----------



## Raptasaur

Just did a massive post and lost it. Aaaarrrgggh sometimes B&B sucks!!!! Will try again later......


----------



## emz1987

Hi Everyone,

Sorry haven't been on here for a while. Had a really hectic few months.
Congrats on all the Rainbow babies, Pad, Lee, Dextersmum and Mighty. 

Sorry you have had such a rough time of it Lee. Hope you are feeling better soon. Can't wait to see some pics.

Got so much to catch up on. Hopefully will have time now as I've got a lot of holidays to take in work before I finish. 

Had my 32 week check yesterday and everything went really well, Finally got her nursery all finished. 

Anyone got any advice on what to take for heartburn? Had it really bad the last few days but nothing seems to be working for me :(


----------



## LeeC

Emz. I was practically living on Peptac, drinking it from the bottle. i was also prescribed Zantac and even took some of hubby's Omeprazole. I recommend Zantac (ranitidine) your gp should prescribe it no problem.


----------



## LeeC

Oh and today is my due date, can't believe Morgan is 11 days old already and now weighing 7lb 2.


----------



## LeeC

This is so cute: Like father, like son :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> This is so cute: Like father, like son :)

Ahhhhh, that is lovely


----------



## ginny83

Got a best of a question for you ladies. 

I'm struggling a bit at the moment in staying positive. I always knew this was going to be my hard time - especially as I get closer and closer to how far along my 2nd tri loss was. How do you keep up the positivity? I'm trying to stay positive, but then get negative thoughts creeping in saying that I'm just setting myself up to be hurt again. 

I spoke to the hospital a bit about how I'm feeling and they've referred me to see a psychologist, but the appointment isn't until the start of June, so a few weeks away still. 

I just feel like I don't know how to cope at the moment :( I'm also worried that I'll get past my magic 16 weeks and I still won't be able to enjoy the pregnancy. 

Thanks x


----------



## Tasha

Lee my ovaries just went crazy at that photo. Broody. I cant help thinking back nine year and my Morgan was the same age (bar two days) and the same weight. Broody. :haha:

ginny, my thing use to be not to look that far ahead. I would set little milestones and only look as far as that as the future seemed so uncertain and scary. Also I hate to say it but for me after Honey pregnancy wasnt the same exciting, enjoyable time it was before. I mean there were moments but it just wasnt care free. I dont know if that is because I didnt get pass that date til 36+6 though, so the wasnt time after that as such. Maybe the other girls can better advise on that x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lee, cracking pic :flower:


Ginny... have you thought about trying meditation? I dont mean just putting some relaxation music on but proper meditation with meditation cds which can guide you through the process of relaxation. Some come with positive affirmations in them which I think would really help.

This is probably no comfort at all but for some reason I am feeling the same. I'm past my 'normal' danger zone but I can't help thinking it could be my turn for something to happen later :cry:. It doesnt help that I cant find a heartbeat with my doppler yet though I keep saying dont worry as I couldnt with DS either until he was about 16 weeks. I've only tried twice and I refuse to try again now.

The only way I seem to be coping is keeping myself busy and like Tasha, looking at small milestones e.g. half weeks and then a weekly milestone. I try to keep having good thoughts and I cleared out our spare bedroom over the past two days as DS will eventually move in there before this one arrives. That for me is very progressive but I have this niggle of way too early love and what if? I just have to keep pushing those thoughts to the back of my mind and continue on in blind ignorance.

I dont think that's much help, PARL sucks big time but together we will get through it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MightyMom

ginny: Sorry about how you're feeling. All I can tell you is that what you're feeling is very normal. There is no magic pill, and no magic date when you will simply feel "all better." Every day you will be worried until the baby is born. And then you will worry some more. For now, every time you have a thought such as "This pregnancy won't make it" or "I don't know if I want to get attached because this baby may not live" then counter those thoughts immediately with something positive about the pregnancy, something concrete. Maybe you know the fetal heartrate from one of your scans. Maybe when you start to feel the baby you can touch the spot you felt them move. It is important to focus on the positive things you experience in the pregnancy, my biggest comfort was touching my belly where the baby had last kicked. And I would just tell myself "He kicked me right here. He's telling me he's fine." Take it one day at a time hun. Time passes slowly when you've had a 2nd tri or 3rd tri loss. You can do this!


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> Got a best of a question for you ladies.
> 
> I'm struggling a bit at the moment in staying positive. I always knew this was going to be my hard time - especially as I get closer and closer to how far along my 2nd tri loss was. How do you keep up the positivity? I'm trying to stay positive, but then get negative thoughts creeping in saying that I'm just setting myself up to be hurt again.
> 
> I spoke to the hospital a bit about how I'm feeling and they've referred me to see a psychologist, but the appointment isn't until the start of June, so a few weeks away still.
> 
> I just feel like I don't know how to cope at the moment :( I'm also worried that I'll get past my magic 16 weeks and I still won't be able to enjoy the pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks x

Ginny what you are feeling is completely natural.

In the early days I used to take 1 day at a time, now it's 1 appointment at a time. Still can't think too far ahead.

That is parl for you. I was he same when I was expecting my youngest after a mc, I didn't relax properly until he was in my arms !


----------



## Zebra2023

AngelSerenity said:


> OMG I've missed so much!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dexters... many many congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:. As scary as things have been it does sound as if bigger forces were looking out for you and your baby :hugs:. I hope things are progressing well, I'm cant imagine how scary this week has been for you especially with your history but we are all praying for you and your family. Make sure that you talk to people about your feelings so you get the support you need while baby is still in NICU xoxo
> 
> 
> Mighty.... Oh my word!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Didnt we tell you that things would happen this week? :winkwink: And it sounds as if you had quite a normal time without too many complications, although for any lady who has been through labour I think those comments can be light, it's all tough no matter what! Are you both home now safe and well?
> 
> 
> Rap.... I cried looking at your photos, they are absolutely beautiful. You ladies are making me jealous, I can't afford to do something similar so I think I'll be experimenting during the summer, dear love the camera or my mate I have in mind to ask :haha:
> 
> 
> Lee... lovely to hear from you! You are in mummy heaven and that makes us so happy :cloud9::happydance:
> 
> 
> Pad... I cant believe how time is flying already, do you or Lee have a birth story done yet?
> 
> 
> Zebra... I hope you're feeling better? I was on Cefelaxin about 5 weeks ago for a UTI and took a terrible reaction to it, I felt really ill for about 3-4 days, I hope you dont get the same :hugs:
> 
> 
> Lils... oh the joy of piles!:blush: I suffer in every pregnancy and this one is no different. In the UK here you get a hi-fibre powder to make up a drink called Fibro-Gel, it helps soften stools so you are not straining as much which reduces the damage down there :winkwink::blush:. I keep forgetting to take it though:dohh:. I dread going for a no.2 now, after my DS I refused for 5 days until my labour piles healed a bit. I've even googled how to strengthen rectal muscles etc but it only recommends the kegel exercises, I need more!!!!!! I am actually dreading labour not because of the whole process but the piles I will suffer afterwards. If you breastfeed you can only take paracetamol, I remember with DS pacing the house crying at night with them over the first week home :cry:.
> 
> Do they do an industrial strength heammoroid cream?:haha::haha:
> 
> 
> Loving the co-sleeper Lils :kiss:
> 
> 
> How is everybody else?
> 
> I have my booking in appointment with my maternity specialist at my hospital next Tuesday. It's a different hospital to where I had my DS as it is linked to where my RMC is. I'm getting nervous as I havent had a scan now for a fortnight, I'm praying all is ok. Plus I start my new job on Monday, I need to find the courage over today or tomorrow to ring them to say, 'great I start on Monday and I'm sorry about the timing but I'm pregnant and need a couple of hours off on Tuesday'. I'm dreading the reaction even though I know technically employers can't discriminate....:wacko:. Plus they have already agreed to give me next Thursday and Friday off for a weekend away I planned ages ago.

I am feeling much better thank you Angel, haven't really had any bad side effects which is good. Sorry to hear they didn't go well with you :hugs: Hope everything goes well at your appointment next week :flower:



LeeC said:


> This is so cute: Like father, like son :)

What a gorgeous photo :flower:

Ginny - Normal to feel like that, I do from time to time, I have no idea how I cope though. I think I just try and take my mind of things but it isn't easy :flower:

Mighty - Great birth story :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

LeeC said:


> This is so cute: Like father, like son :)

Aww Lee thats so cute doesn't your hubby look like Max Branning of EE in that pic (from afar)

Meant to say congratulations by the way, so pleased you now have your rainbow - I do stalk from afar xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Mighty - wow you got an Epi & 5 pushes, lucky lady! That's a fab birth story! Will we be getting any piccies?

Lee - OMG :haha: Love that pic! Thats a keeper for sure - you may want to print & frame that one! 

Angel - Oh man, that sounds rough! :dohh: I've never had this & I am guessing I'm bleeding more than usual people do because the blood thinners. :blush: (yeah wait til you have them w/blood thinners! this is your 1st w/those rt?). Ok, yeah, we have something similar to your fibro-gel - Miralax. That's what I did yesterday & problem is fixed :winkwink:. But I hate taking that stuff as I can't be around human beings (or live animals for that matter!) for 1-2 days.:shy::haha: Right now I take: extra Magnesium, Omega 3's, 4-5 prunes/night, eat fiber, eat roughage & even have 1 cup of :coffee: in mornings. (I have major issues w/constip bc of back surgeries so Dr said 1 cup not gonna hurt at all but major constipation & bleeding hems will be bad). So if after all that doesn't work I'm forced into doing the Miralax but I really hate taking it. :nope: I hope w/a diff hospital now they can give you a good painkiller after birth this time if its bad? They give women stuff after c-sec's that can be taken whilst bf'ing? I'm lucky so far it doesn't even require cream (but yes I will be buying some major industrial strength Prep H if it does! :haha:). GL on new job Monday! Is DH back in the house now?

Ginny & Angel - ah, that's a tough question. I live from appt to appt, test to test, whatever the next thing coming up, I live until then & I keep very occupied. It really sucks when they aren't kicking yet - hated that! But celebrate the small milestones. I'm in a bad position as far as pre-term labor (so I've only had 1 break for 2 weeks this whole frickin pregnancy where I wasn't on some restriction & partial bedrest :growlmad:). I was freaked out that I have to try to last 3 more months & etc. But I am now just celebrating every Wed. because that means she's 1 week older, 1 week more developed & 1 week stronger & she's got a better chance. That's the only way I can do this as 3 months is impossible for me. And I cherish the kicks & try to communicate & play w/her (flashlights, music, talking to her, pushing back) & enjoy it because whatever happens I will remember & cherish these times & I'll feel like I knew her. (maybe its diff as this is my 1 & only chance at ever having kids & if it doesn't work out, I guess I'll feel as close to being a mommy as I'll ever be. Idk :shrug:). Also MIL suggested I celebrate Mother's Day this Sunday. I said absolutely not! I think that's too far for me to go. We all have our comfort zones... :wacko: (reminds me of how a stray cat takes months to trust a new owner bc its just too scared sh**less. :shrug:)

But I did not want to bond before her kicking - at all. My innocently naive cousin had a name picked out & her nursery ordered at 12wks. I thought wow how I'd love to be that innocent, confident & naive. But that stuff just doesn't happen for us PARLey chics.:nope: Celebrate weekly milestones. Celebrate the fun stuff in life, and make sure you work in some nice rewards for yourself daily (hot bubble bath, a tiny bit of chocolate/candy, a TV series you always wanted to watch, a good Italian dinner once/wk, and best yet: a meditation class, reiki treatment or in 2nd tri a prenatal massage, or a guided meditation like Angel said - love those! Those are not only nice rewards but also help you to change your outlook on life & feel better/more relaxed in general). Just do something for you as you have made it this far (which is awesome!). :hugs:

EMZ - I also take 150mg Zantac/Ranitdine & Tums. Mine started causing breathing issues & other complications so I'm taking 2x/day & Tums as needed. Hate taking this sh** but breathing is kinda important too :winkwink:

AFM - Yesterday celebrated 25wks. :thumbup: My next thing coming up is Monday I start my NST & contraction monitoring w/the Peri. Just in case I wasn't freaked out already w/the TPP. :nope: But should be interesting & once the 1st appt is over I'll feel better (hopefully) & know what to expect every 2wks. I'll bring along some hot chocolate to wake her lil butt up as they need her asleep 20 mins & awake 20 mins I think? Or maybe not - my GD test is on Wed w/OBGYN. :dohh: Big week next week & thats what I'm looking fwd to - Monday. But first I'm looking fwd to Friday just bc Fridays are awesome! :happydance::dance::headspin:


----------



## Lallie81

Lee- that pic is adorable!!

Really good points about the milestones everyone, thanks! I had a huge freak out this week as my friend who is due a week before me started telling me about the steriliser she is going to buy :saywhat: !!!!! Then she got me thinking about pumps, pads, monitors etc etc and it was all too much! Then again she also told everyone as soon as she got her BFP..... Even before I was PARL I couldn't imagine telling people that soon but hey!:shrug:

On a positive note, she has got me to start thinking a little bit about what I will need. Things here in Dubai are really marked up, sometimes you can still see the UK price on the box and when you see how much they want in dhs it's just crazy. I am going home to the UK in July so I need to start looking at some bits and work out what I'm best to buy back home. I remember you all talking about a really good list of everything you need but of course have no clue what page that was on! Does anyone have the link or a list of their own they would recommend?


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats cgav mighty an dextersmum x welcome to the world little rainbows x

Rap your pics are gorg! X

Lee u know what I think of ur pics lol can't wait to give Morgan a cuddle x

:wave:everyone else xxx


----------



## Raptasaur

Boy it's quiet on here this weekend. 

Thank ladies for all your lovely comments about my photos. We got some lovely ones of my DD too which I am really pleased with. 

Mighty thanks for posting your birth story. Sounds like things moved quickly when they finally started properly, especially your second stage. Looking forward to seeing some photos of Colton. Hope you are getting some rest and enjoying these special early days. How is your little girl handling the change?

Lee looking forward to hearing your birth story too. I hope you're feeling better and Morgan's jaundice is clearing up. It's quite common I think, my DD had it for a while too. Love the photo of your two boys mirroring each other, gorgeous.

Taurus yikes us next!!! You are so ahead of me. Our nursery is decorated but no curtains up, cot still in attic, baby clothes sat around in piles. We are slowly getting there but I really can't do very much as any kind of physical activity gives me wicked bhs so I am relying on hubbie to do most everything, and between working and putting DD to bed etc, he is not getting much chance to really get everything done (and he's not a natural diy man - it's taken him all afternoon to put up a curtain rail in DD's room.....). Anyway the baby will be in with us so as long as I have a changing area clear and some drawers for baby's stuff, we'll cope. Have written the hospital bag list but still not actually done it! I wonder which of us will be next? I've started getting niggles and the bhs have ramped up but I think that can happen for quite a while before things kick off. 

Angel good luck for tomorrow and new job, and for your appointment Tuesday too. Let us know how you get on.

Hi Emz glad to see you back and hear all is well except the hb. I've never suffered so can't help with any advice there. 

Ginny sorry to hear you are worrying :hugs:. It is very natural. I think Tasha is right to say just to try to take one day at a time, and count the milestones as you go. I still haven't written my due date in my diary as I am so superstitious now about planning ahead. I write in how many weeks I am once I reach that milestone. I've had to scribble out so many EDDs, not planning ahead has seemed to help me this time around. I was very depressed for the earlier part of this pg, mostly the hormones I think, but I even went to see a counsellor about it and I just wanted to be able to focus positively on this pg. The depression lifted eventually along with the ms. Don't forget what an effect the hormonal load has on you so sometimes it is hard to maintain a PMA. Sending you :hugs:. 

Lils good luck with all the testing next week and another weekly milestone reached. Stay put and behave Lil Flo!!!!

Hello MrsKG! Hope you are feeling better lovely and Kody is thriving. Can't believe she's nearly 3 months already!

Afm, finally stopped taking the aspirin last week just before 36 weeks. Hopefully means I will stop getting humungous bruises everytime I bang into anything, and as you all know, heavily pg = clumsy as hell! In the coming week I have an appointment with the maternity anaesthetist (as I had a rare auto-immune disease which affected my nerves and muscles so some special considerations for epidural, spinal etc), midwife appointment, reach 37 weeks so baby will be fully cooked, and have a tour of the hospital on Saturday. Then I see the consultant again and have another scan a week tomorrow to see if my fluid levels have normalised and if I can be OKed for a midwife-led birth. So I'll be starting to encourage the baby to come from Thursday when I reach fullterm. God, that means I might even have to sex with my husband again!!!!???!!:wacko:


----------



## MightyMom

:) Thanks Rapt! DD is handling it so well. This morning she came up on the bed and was smiling at him, giving him his binky, and every time we change him and he cries she will come over and say "It's okay baby, don't cry." It's too cute! She had ignored him at first but today she has been all over him. I love it!


----------



## ginny83

Thanks everyone for your kind words. In a strange way it's nice to hear that others have struggled with staying positive too. I guess it's a bit of unique circumstance when the baby is planned and wanted so much, yet you find it hard to be positive about the pregnancy. Thank you again xx


----------



## MummyofOne21

Hi ladies can i join your thread please. Thought id post a bit about me if thats ok. I have a son who was born december 2010 had no problems at all. Had a miscarriage september 2011 and a chemical pregnancy november 2012. I concieved in december 2012 and got my bfp on my sons 2nd birthday but sadly miscarried january 2013. I have got my bfp today at 8dpo and i got a dark ish line and it was very visible and 2-3 on cb digital. I was tested in march to see why ive had 2 miscarriages everything come back normal but was adviced to take baby aspirin and i only got my results last thursday! So have been taking baby aspirin 75mg since saturday. Very nervous but very excited, hope baby aspirin works for me as ive heard great stories about it.

Sorry for the long post :flower:

xx


----------



## dancareoi

MummyofOne21 said:


> Hi ladies can i join your thread please. Thought id post a bit about me if thats ok. I have a son who was born december 2010 had no problems at all. Had a miscarriage september 2011 and a chemical pregnancy november 2012. I concieved in december 2012 and got my bfp on my sons 2nd birthday but sadly miscarried january 2013. I have got my bfp today at 8dpo and i got a dark ish line and it was very visible and 2-3 on cb digital. I was tested in march to see why ive had 2 miscarriages everything come back normal but was adviced to take baby aspirin and i only got my results last thursday! So have been taking baby aspirin 75mg since saturday. Very nervous but very excited, hope baby aspirin works for me as ive heard great stories about it.
> 
> Sorry for the long post :flower:
> 
> xx

Hi. Sorry for your losses but congrats on your bfp . Welcome to our group.


----------



## melfy77

Good morning ladies:flower:

A few months ago I was here, pregnant with my rainbow baby girl :) Zoe is now 3 1/2 months and we decided to TTC again as soon as I got AF back. It took 12 weeks before I got it back, but it finally came back on April 24th. I ovulated early and we caught the eggie:happydance: I got my BFP saturday at 8po. Took a few more tests, including one this morning, and got a dark line on a dollar tree test, which gives me hope because it took FOREVER to get such a line when I was pg with DD:happydance: I'm a nervous wreck, which is why I would like to join you again for this adventure. May I? Please please please??:blush:

I'm heading to EPU this morning to make an app because my OB wanted me to do so as soon as I would get my BFP.

Mommyofone: Welcome :) This is a wonderful thread, the support you get here is amazing. And no matter how crazy you are because of this pregnancy, no one will judge you, because we've all been there :)

Lee: Congrats on the birth of Morgan:cloud9: Is there a pic somewhere? Did I miss it?


----------



## dancareoi

melfy77 said:


> Good morning ladies:flower:
> 
> A few months ago I was here, pregnant with my rainbow baby girl :) Zoe is now 3 1/2 months and we decided to TTC again as soon as I got AF back. It took 12 weeks before I got it back, but it finally came back on April 24th. I ovulated early and we caught the eggie:happydance: I got my BFP saturday at 8po. Took a few more tests, including one this morning, and got a dark line on a dollar tree test, which gives me hope because it took FOREVER to get such a line when I was pg with DD:happydance: I'm a nervous wreck, which is why I would like to join you again for this adventure. May I? Please please please??:blush:
> 
> I'm heading to EPU this morning to make an app because my OB wanted me to do so as soon as I would get my BFP.
> 
> Mommyofone: Welcome :) This is a wonderful thread, the support you get here is amazing. And no matter how crazy you are because of this pregnancy, no one will judge you, because we've all been there :)
> 
> Lee: Congrats on the birth of Morgan:cloud9: Is there a pic somewhere? Did I miss it?

Congrats on your bfp too


----------



## Mrskg

Welcome mommyofone x congrats on your bfp xx

Melfy :saywhat: lol congrats xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Morning ladies!!:hi:

Welcome MummyofOne! Congrats on your BFP! It's a great place to talk about your all of your concerns/anxieties. It's usually not this quiet, but there have been quite a few little rainbows born these past couple of weeks:happydance:. Wishing you the best with this little one and lots of :dust:.


Welcome back Melfy-that was mighty quick!! so glad things are going well with little Zoe. Lots of :dust: to you too!

Rap- sounds like things might be getting very close if you are having all of those bhc. good luck with the repeat scan and the fluids. 

My house is finally clear of the awful GI virus that plagued my family last week. My episode started last Thursday night and into Friday morning- took Friday off of work to recover and then went to work at the Emergency Room on Saturday. It was incredibly busy with no time to eat/take breaks and barely time to get a drink of water. Ended up with pretty consisent bhc myself (at least I assume were bhc- never had them with my son). Things finally settled stopped after I got home and laid down for a while. I'm gonna have to do better, though, still way too soon for little Kailyn. 


Hope everyone is well!!


----------



## mommaandbaby

welcome mummyofone:wave:

congrats melfy on your bfp:thumbup:


----------



## Raptasaur

Mighty that sounds too cute. I am so excited for my DD to meet her new baby sister or brother, I just hope she is really positive too. She is recently five so self-aware enough to know a new baby is going to bring some big changes.....She has been doing some great roleplay with her baby doll and all the baby bits which have been slowly appearing around our house. So cute. 

Welcome Mummyofone, and congratulations on your BFP. This is a great supportive thread. Baby aspirin has been the answer for me although I am on a double dose of it because of my clotting issue. I also had three mcs after having my first baby. 

Melfy wow, welcome back!!! It seems just yesterday you were announcing Zoe's birth. Best of luck with number two!

Scaro poor you. Tummy bugs are so awful anytime. Dehydration definitely makes bhs worse, and overdoing it. Remember to look after yourself :hugs:. Hope you have all bounced back to health now. 

Hi to everyone else. Still very quiet on here.....

Moan alert. How sick am I of painful hips and legs from sleeping on my side, keeping me awake half the night. I want this baby to come early please so I can get back to sleeping on my front! I am also at the struggling to get my breath stage as the baby is taking up so much space, so if my little one could oblige by dropping into my pelvis I would be a happy lady. Other than that, not feeling too bad considering my grand old age!!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Thanks Rap and yes we are doing much better. 

I hope little bubs drops for you soon- I certainly don't miss not being able to take a deep breath and constatnly pushing baby out of my ribs. I hope you can get some rest very soon. :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Melfy. I remember you said you were going to TTC more or less straight away but Jesus, you really don't hang around. 
Congratulations on your BFP, I can't believe Zoe is 3.5 months already.

I'm just recovering from the flu so hoping to have much more energy by the weekend and will get my birth story on at last.

Morgan is 2 weeks old (and 1 day) the time has gone so quickly already. Here's a little pic. I must jump over to MARL too :)

Hope everyone is doing well and will be reading to catch up ASAP x.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## melfy77

Lee: He's ADORABLE:cloud9: He looks so peaceful; he's a very happy baby :) When I told DH I was preggo he started bragging about his amazing little swimmers:haha: As if he needed an ego boost lol


----------



## MissMaternal

Huge congrats on number 2 Melfy! X

Lee that picture is so adorable, Morgan is such a cutie! X

Lil, how are you my (nearly) bump buddy!? X

AFM I had a scan today to help trainee sonographers  it was great to help them out and get to see my little man again  although he is now BREECH! He was head down 2 weeks ago and I know he has a while to flip back but I'm worried! I've got scans coming up at 28, 32 and 36 weeks cos of my history so at least I will know when he (hopefully) turns!


----------



## melfy77

MissMaternal said:


> Huge congrats on number 2 Melfy! X
> 
> Lee that picture is so adorable, Morgan is such a cutie! X
> 
> Lil, how are you my (nearly) bump buddy!? X
> 
> AFM I had a scan today to help trainee sonographers  it was great to help them out and get to see my little man again  although he is now BREECH! He was head down 2 weeks ago and I know he has a while to flip back but I'm worried! I've got scans coming up at 28, 32 and 36 weeks cos of my history so at least I will know when he (hopefully) turns!

He still has plenty of time to turn around:winkwink: DD went head down somewhere between 32 and 34 weeks. As this age they still have enough room to jump around, hehe


----------



## Lallie81

Wow Melfy! Congratulations!!:happydance:

Lee- that pic is just perfect. So adorable

Fingers crossed MissM but as Melfy said, it sounds like there is plenty of time for him to turn again!


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome Mummyofone :wave:

Congratulations Melfy :happydance: 

Lee - gorgeous photo, he looks so comfy.

:wave: hello everyone else, hope you all are doing well :)


----------



## LilSluz

Rap &#8211; oh no not :sex:?!?! Anything but that! :haha: OMG sounds like things are ramping up for you! My cousin had BH for a good 45 days before labor so I think it varies a lot? But don&#8217;t you worry as long as you have a car seat, a couple clothes & somewhere to change & have her sleep you will be just perfect! GL on the scan & fluid check! Oh yeah, have you tried ice or heat on the hips? I&#8217;m living on ice packs & heating pads for my back & neck/head/sinuses (so it was natural to try on my hips & I think ice works best so far?). Mine have been hurting too already (& I&#8217;ve been imagining shoving a long needle into them for pain relief &#8211; wishing&#8230;). Hope she drops really soon!

Mommyof1 &#8211; welcome! So sorry for your losses, I hope this one is the one! :flower:

Melfy &#8211; OMG that was quick &#8211; Zoe&#8217;s so cute! Congrats & welcome back! :dance::flower: (don&#8217;t you love how men give 2 squirts & then take credit for all of it? LOL)

Scary &#8211; oh yuckies on stomach bug :(. And bhc this early? :shock: It sounds like it was just one of those off weekends (I really hope) so I hope you get more rest soon & they stop. Can&#8217;t imagine working an ER during pregs &#8211; has to be stressful but as long as you can balance w/rest I&#8217;d feel better. :winkwink::flower: Happy 25 wks!

Lee &#8211; awww he looks so peaceful! Sorry about the flu &#8211; you really needed that one on top of everything else eh? :growlmad:

MissM &#8211; hello BB! Happy 26wks to you! Awww so nice you got to see him & don&#8217;t worry &#8211; plenty of time for Lil Man to flip around several more times. Lil Flo was transverse & then breech in the 2mins of u/s I had last week. Then she flipped at least 6 more times during my monitoring I had on Monday as I had to chase her around w/the monitoring stethoscope thingy &#8211; lil bugger lol. 

Pad &#8211; ??? we may have to file a missing persons report soon chic!

:hi: everyone else! Hope you are all doing well!

AFM &#8211; our first NST & monitoring appt was Monday. Lil Flo was sleeping the whole time during the scan (when they needed her moving). So then after poking & such she finally moved &#8220;enough&#8221; so I drank some hot choc as she needs to be awake during the testing/scans. So then she was all over the place doing flips & such. :dohh::wacko::loopy: I think she may have been doing the backstroke or something.:haha: They want her awake &#8220;but still&#8221; (yeah right???) so I had to spend the whole time chasing her around with the heart monitor thing as she has to maintain a hb the whole time (20-30mins). Lol (Maybe next time no sugar?) That&#8217;s a tough test to do at 25.5 wks! :wacko: but went well - all normal so far! Did GD test this morning. Will find out results tomorrow &#8211; FX! (26 wks today & counting&#8230;)

Big luvs to everyone today! :flow:


----------



## Raptasaur

Lil glad all the testing went well today. Got to say the scans get harder as you and she get bigger. Hope the GD test is negative for you, that will be one less thing to worry about. Happy 26 weeks lovely!!!

MissMaternal baby will flip around for quite some time. This one of mine went head down around 32/33 weeks after being transverse forever. You've got lots of time. 

AFM had a consult with an obstetric anaesthetist today about my rare auto-immune illness and any special considerations for labour. Got to say he was great and took lots of time to explain why I shouldn't have certain meds for a general but the good news is no reason I can't have an epi or spinal block if required. He was really lovely. All in my notes now so if things go wrong and I have to have a section or anything they should be able to make sure I get the alternative anaesthesia. Also got to have a sneaky look at the midwife-led birth unit and it looks really nice. Such a contrast to the busy central London hospital where I ended up having my DD. Huge birth pools, birth balls, no hospital beds, adjustable lighting and apparently they only ever have a couple of women in labour there at any time so should be relatively peaceful too. Just got my fxed now that consultant signs off on a midwife-led birth when I see him on Monday.

Oh and Lils I can confirm Pad is doing great. Had a text from her yesterday. Her hubbie went back to work yesterday for first time. I think she just has her hands full being a mummy! Must admit I am still very curious to hear her birth story as Leo was delivered by the consultant we share. I want to hear her marks out of 10!!!!


----------



## melfy77

Rap: Great news about the epidural!!! It's nice to know you can have it if you want to. One less thing to worry about:winkwink:

Mommyofone: With such strong lines, I HIGHLY doubt this one is a chemical pregnancy:winkwink:

AFM: We're going away for the weekend. Friends are getting tomorrow and since we have lots of friends over there (we live there for a couple of years), we figured we might as well spend the weekend there. DH is off from tonight until Tuesday morning:happydance: I took a last Dollar tree store. Not to be pessimistic but I thought there would be no point keeping taking the progesterone if my lines were getting fainter, and since AF would have been due tomorrow or saturday, I figure that if I still had a strong line today (13 or 14dpo), then a chemical would be unlikely (I remember when I had my chemical pregnancy I had a very faint line at 15dpo and it never really got darker). So...it's ALMOST as dark as the control line:happydance: I know something could still go wrong, but I'm feeling confident this is a sticky one!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Rap good to hear you can have epidural if needed , one less thing to worry about 

Melfy, glad lines are still dark for you

Lils, what's the latest with you are you still placenta previa 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ginny83

Well I've got some very sad news that I was hoping I would never have to share again. I had my OB check up on Thursday and they couldn't find a heartbeat and bubs was measuring 13 weeks, so probably stopped growing shortly after my 12 week scan since I was ahead at that one. So another 12-16 week loss, my 3rd one now.

Absolutely devastated and unless they can come up with a reason why from the testing (at the moment there is no reason, again) I won't be trying again. 

So sorry I have to share this news with you, I was really hoping this was going to be my rainbow baby.


----------



## Lallie81

I am so sorry Ginny.:hugs:

Sending you much strength and courage and hope that the testing will give you some answers.

xx


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> Well I've got some very sad news that I was hoping I would never have to share again. I had my OB check up on Thursday and they couldn't find a heartbeat and bubs was measuring 13 weeks, so probably stopped growing shortly after my 12 week scan since I was ahead at that one. So another 12-16 week loss, my 3rd one now.
> 
> Absolutely devastated and unless they can come up with a reason why from the testing (at the moment there is no reason, again) I won't be trying again.
> 
> So sorry I have to share this news with you, I was really hoping this was going to be my rainbow baby.

Ginny I am so sorry to hear your news.:cry:

Sending bigs hugs your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Ginny I've posted on the RMC thread already but just wanted to say again how very sorry I am to hear about your loss. My heart is breaking for you. I hope testing can help to give you some answers. Sending you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommaandbaby

Ginny so so sorry and sad to hear your loss. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Oh Ginny......my heart is breaking for you. Hope you can get some answers hun xx


----------



## MightyMom

Ginny: I am so sorry. It must be so frustrating to not have any answers. I really wish you the best and I hope you are able to find a doctor who can figure out what is going on. I am rooting for you and wish you the best for the future!


----------



## emz1987

So Sorry Ginny. Hope you get some answers this time. Big hugs x


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry to hear that Ginny :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

OMG Ginny :cry::cry::cry: I am so so so very sorry!!! Losses that far along are absolutely horrible (I had one at 12.5wks). I hope & pray that they will find out why the hell this keeps happening to you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Rap - thank you & thanks for update on Pad! We FB but I know she must be very busy & I don't want to overwhelm her w/msgs so i try to just check on her home page here & there. Aw, she's probably in heaven (but I'm also curious about her birth story). And YAY for you being able to do an epi or spinal block if needed :thumbup: (whew!). That center sounds really nice. :flower:

*GD test came back NEGATRONIC* :happydance: I can have all the gummy bears & ice cream I want now! :icecream: (ok, j/k - a lil here & there, I meant :blush::winkwink: Lil Flo goes nuts :loopy: on sugar so trying to limit it. :shy:)

Dan - oh yeah, TPP still there. :nope::shrug: Thanks for asking! How are you doing/feeling these days?

Angel - you OK?

I will be very happy after giving birth as I may have a day go by w/o a sinusitis headache! After 5 mos they're really starting to wear me out... :nope::sleep: This has been my worst & most persistent symptom the whole entire time. I even prefer puking over this one as at least its done & overwith quickly - I'm trying to analyze & apply tax law over here :dohh:. Oh well. "just" 3 more months... #-o#-o#-o 

I hope everyone else is doing well - TGIF! :flow:


----------



## Zebra2023

So sorry ginny, sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Rap - thank you & thanks for update on Pad! We FB but I know she must be very busy & I don't want to overwhelm her w/msgs so i try to just check on her home page here & there. Aw, she's probably in heaven (but I'm also curious about her birth story). And YAY for you being able to do an epi or spinal block if needed :thumbup: (whew!). That center sounds really nice. :flower:
> 
> *GD test came back NEGATRONIC* :happydance: I can have all the gummy bears & ice cream I want now! :icecream: (ok, j/k - a lil here & there, I meant :blush::winkwink: Lil Flo goes nuts :loopy: on sugar so trying to limit it. :shy:)
> 
> Dan - oh yeah, TPP still there. :nope::shrug: Thanks for asking! How are you doing/feeling these days?
> 
> Angel - you OK?
> 
> I will be very happy after giving birth as I may have a day go by w/o a sinusitis headache! After 5 mos they're really starting to wear me out... :nope::sleep: This has been my worst & most persistent symptom the whole entire time. I even prefer puking over this one as at least its done & overwith quickly - I'm trying to analyze & apply tax law over here :dohh:. Oh well. "just" 3 more months... #-o#-o#-o
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well - TGIF! :flow:

Hi lils, sorry you are getting headaches, makes it worse when you are limited in the strength of pain killers you can take.

Lucky you can still enjoy all the yummy things, I am really struggling with my gestational diabetes and am now injecting insulin twice a day!

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## MissMaternal

Ginny I really am so so sorry :hug: xxx

Lil yay for GD test results! But boo for those headaches :-( but yep, "only" 3 more months for us! Infact today is the 19th so 3 months today for me!! Xx

Hi to all the new mummies looking after their rainbows :flower: 

Angel how are you? Xx


----------



## Lallie81

Am going to echo MissM and LilS.... Hope you're ok Angel, you've been very quiet...

L
x


----------



## Zebra2023

Lil pleased your GD results came back ok :thumbup: 

Hope everyone is ok, Angel, Lee, Rap, Pad and everyone else :wave:

I went to the labour ward yesterday with reduced fetal movement, she has been a quiet little girly for a few days. She seems to be ok, thank God! Not felt her usual routine and strong kicks, just light kicks. She was sleeping when they scanned me, got a little movement of her arm though. Her HB was strong too. I am 24 weeks today which is a huge milestone for us :)


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Zebra!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Ginny.... I'm so so sorry :hugs::hugs::cry::hugs:. I pray that God will give you and your family the strength to get through the next few weeks. I really hope they find some answers this time for you, I'm heartbroken and so sad we are not going to share this journey together :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:. Life is so unfair :growlmad:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, sorry I was away for a few days with my motorcycle club and our kiddies at a major racing event. I had a fabulous time.

I'm just back and I'm pooped, I'll get on tomorrow night for a better catch up. I was away with a bunch of friends and our kids (minus DH) and on returning home things are still pants:cry:. Apparently I'm not entitled to even ask if he had a drink last night, even though he drank the 3 nights previous! :growlmad: This is the first week he has drank since he moved back home a few weeks ago but in my eyes if he cant even last a few days while I'm away, plus the fact he is meant to be turning over a new leaf, especially since I am pregnant, what hope is there? :shrug: I'm calling Citizens Advice this week to start planning my way out :cry::cry:as I think I need to face reality that this situation and the man of my dreams (and nightmares!) just does not want to or has the willpower to change :cry:


All is well with bubs, I had my first antenatal appointment on Tuesday. I'll update at a later stage as I'm too upset for Ginny as our dates are so close together :cry:xoxo


----------



## LeeC

Ginny, so sorry to come on and read your sad news. Hugs xxx.


----------



## padbrat

Hello All.. sorry I have been AWOL for so long.. I was actually thinking I would be taking up permanent residence at the hospital I had been there so long! LOL

I am so sorry that I haven't managed to catch up properly on everyone's news. 

Ginny.. I cannot believe that this has happened to you again... that is so bloody unfair! So so so sad for you sweetie and I hope you manage to get to the bottom of why this happens to you xxxx Massive hugs xxxx

Raps! I so hear you with the hips! I was in agony with mine from 15 wks and it just drives you insane! Am very much looking forward to being able to set a date for our next coffee and cake meet up with both our bouncing babies!

Angel you are making a very brave step chick and I think you are very wise to check out your facts and options with the Citizens Advice. I know this is the last thing you want or need but we are here for you to lean on when you need to x

Zebra I had that too... mine was about 34 ish weeks and I was strapped onto a monitor and all was fine.. it was just the way he was lying made it hard to feel his movements.

Scar sorry about the bug hitting your household.. sounds miserable!

Dan, Mighty, Cgav how are you my fellow rainbow wavers?

Lee Morgan is so perfect! I love seeing his pictures and thank heavens we shared all of this! We were even texting the day before the births! Couldn't have stayed sane without you through all this twinnie! x

Mel! You are up the duff! OMG congratulations!!!

Hey Lils! Look at me .. what a bad mate going all AWOL on ya! Thank heavens we have FB to stay in touch with eachother... after all gotta keep tabs on how Leo's Lil TransAtlantic Girlfriend to be is cooking!

Hello Lallie, Taur, MissM and all you other yummy mummies to be!

AFM
Well as you all know I am sure Leo was born 19th April at 13.44 via c section.... As usual he defied the medics and despite being predicted as a big baby he was born a perfectly petite 5lb 13! As usual with Leo nothing went as planned... I will put this in a spoiler.. 


Spoiler
Firstly it took 3 attempts to get my spinal block in... she kept hitting nerve clusters and I was literally shaking and sobbing in pain and shock so hard it took 2 MWs and my Husband to try and hold me up and still! The Consultant told that that it would take 5 mins to get Leo out and then 25 mins to stitch me up... it actually took 40 mins to get him out and another hour to stitch me up. Leo had managed to move up my uterus and as he was transverse they had to deliver him via his feet.... they didn't realise he had one foot over his head and so spent ages disconnecting various parts of me to rummage around to try and find both legs so he could be delivered! It got scary when they started to squashing my lungs and I couldn't breathe... I was whispering to my Husband (as I couldn't shout) for him to tell them to stop as they were killing me! They squashed my lungs up a bit more and eventually found his legs and delivered him... screaming into the world! I then had 6 hours in recovery being pumped full of drugs as I was in shock and had quite a bit of blood loss... so my BP was falling through the floor... but I am blessed with a healthy beautiful boy!:cloud9: It was amazing!... He is amazing! :happydance:

There were a number of spooky things that are around Leo, esp dates that coincide with Hubby's parents who have passed away and their Birthdays, dates they died tying in with big scan dates and Leo's EDD... and it continued when he was born. As I was wheeled into recovery they had a radio on.. and it was playing the song that me and my Husband had our first dance to when we got married... Truly Madly Deeply by Savage Garden! Spooky!

I would like to state that this isn't what is supposed to happen and every other lady I have spoken to who has had an elective c section had a very different experience to me
... as you all know... Leo does things his way... which is not always the easiest way! :winkwink:LOL

So here is a pic of my little trouble maker! The first 2 were literally the first moments after he was born and then the third one was his first bath!.... BTW the woolly hat was one they stuck on his head in the operating theater, not one of our hats... I think it is hilariously huge on his little tiny head!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-19 Leo is born 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11









P1080465 2.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_20130508_183034.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lallie81

Pad....thanks so much for posting your story. So sorry to hear you had such a scary time but, is it worth every single negative moment??

He is truly adorable...how do you ever put him down?!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Hey Lils great news on the negative test. I have become rather partial to cake and ice cream in the third tri!! Great that you can relax about what you eat. Sorry about the stinking headaches. The one good thing about all these pg symptoms is they mostly miraculously disappear after the baby comes. 2/3rds of the way there now - happy thrid tri for you later this week. 

Missmaternal hooray for third tri for you today.

Zebra congrats on your 24 week milestone. 

Angel welcome back. Glad you had a good trip. Sorry DH is continuing to disappoint :hugs::hugs:. It is so hard to get change if they won't acknowledge the impact of their behaviour on those around them. Sending you :hugs:. 

Pad hooray for your return!!!! Thanks for sharing your birth story. Sorry it all ended up being so difficult for you but Leo arrived safely and you are recovering well so we are all very happy to hear that. What marks out of ten would you give Mr Hayman then???? Do I really want to know?? I saw him today for my supposedly last scan and appointment but as the baby appears to have slowed down on its growth curve, he wants me back in two weeks and has started talking about a c-section if baby's growth is dropping off (baby is estimated at 3.5 kg already so I'm not too worried)....On a slightly better note, my amniotic fluid levels have dropped into normal range now, just under the 95th percentile so I managed to get him to write in my notes today that if I go into spontaneous labour before my next scan etc that I can head up to the midwife-led birth unit for a try at a normal delivery. HOORAY! Looking forward to hearing more about life with Leo and to an enormous piece of cake when we finally meet up again!! So happy for you and Twig and can't wait to meet Leo in person. He looks SO cute.

Oh and my other big news today, baby has dropped into my pelvis. It was hovering around the brim last week when I saw the mw but is apparently 3/5ths now according to my consultant (not sure if that's engaged or palpable but I'll take either). Pretty good for a second baby I think. It's the weirdest feeling when he basically grabbed the baby's head and as he rocked his hands around it, it rocked my whole trunk from side to side along with it. I guess that's how you tell the head's gone down then :wacko:.

Taurus bump buddy how are you doing???

Hi to everyone else :thumbup:.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Lallie, pad and rap :flower: amazing to get to 24 weeks, knowing if she is born any time from now she has a higher chance of survival. She is back to her old self kicking away again which is a God send :D Scary stuff going in to the labour ward and being monitored. They couldn't find her heartbeat so they did a portable scan instead. 

Pad, thank you for sharing your birth story, Leo is gorgeous :cloud9: 

Rap - Not long to go now for you :D


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all 

Pad, thanks for sharing your birth story . Sounds pretty harrowing but no doubt you are thinking now if was well worth it, Leo looks a real little cutie.

Angel. Sorry you are still having a tough time 

Rap. Is it your turn next ?

Zebra , glad all is good with you and baby is dancing around again . I read that at this stage now they are sleeping 12-14 hours a day, so that combined with the fact they still have plenty of room, so can lie in a position where movement doesn't feel so obvious . probably does mean that sometimes they don't appear as active 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Hi all
> 
> Pad, thanks for sharing your birth story . Sounds pretty harrowing but no doubt you are thinking now if was well worth it, Leo looks a real little cutie.
> 
> Angel. Sorry you are still having a tough time
> 
> Rap. Is it your turn next ?
> 
> Zebra , glad all is good with you and baby is dancing around again . I read that at this stage now they are sleeping 12-14 hours a day, so that combined with the fact they still have plenty of room, so can lie in a position where movement doesn't feel so obvious . probably does mean that sometimes they don't appear as active
> 
> Hi to everyone else

Thank you Dancer :thumbup: relief to know that, makes me feel better about her movements :)


----------



## fitzy79

Hello lovely ladies,

Checking in after a very extended absence for which I apologise. Far too much to read back on but huge congrats to all the latest Rainbow Mummies and Mummies-to-be. Lee, Mighty, Dexters, cgav and everyone else who I've missed out on..just delighted fro you all!

Ellie is 12 weeks old now and doing great. We've had a hectic few months as we also got marries 2 weeks ago and it was amazing to have our little Angel there on the day. Now that things are getting back to normal I hope to have a lot more time to check up on all the lovely BnB ladies and eventually dip my toe in the MARL thread! 

Melfy...way to go you....delighted it's happened for you so quickly!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Fitzy! Nice to see you... it is amazing how quick time flashes by isn't it! Congratulations on your nuptials!

Raps ... I have to say for all of Mr H's odditities I would still give him 10/10 as when all is said and done he managed to bring my dream to life and delivered my beautiful boy to me. I would also say I did completely trust him and even when things were so difficult during my c section I still absolutely trusted that he would give me a live wriggling baby.. which of course he did. Out of the two top consultants there, him and Mr Mahendran (I was under both of their care) I would take him in a heart beat... he is direct and to the point, which I know can be difficult to adjust to, but at least you knew where you stood. I have no doubt he will be as cautious with your and your baby's care as he was with me and Leo and will achieve the same very joyful outcome... regardless of the method used to come skin side lol.

So pleased your fluid levels have stabilized too! Good news! Mmmm coffee and cake... am drooling already!

Lallie absolutely worth all of it. It is momentary pain and fear when compared to the life time of joy your child brings... and Leo has only been around for 4.5 weeks!

Zebra so pleased everything has settled down for you!

Leo smiled at me yesterday... a real smile, not a wind one! AMAZING!

Heavens listen to me waffle... send me the link to MARL and I will waffle on at them instead of boring you all!! Hehehe


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my scan today, all went well, it was so lovely to see her again. She has grown loads from 20 weeks to 24 weeks :shock: She had her head tilted right back, must have been one comfy little girl. I also asked the sonographer about her eyes as they looked different, shiny like. She replied, oh her eyes will be open now. I was like really?!? I didn't think they opened until 26 weeks or so. Was wonderful to see, her hand was in front of her face which she loves to do, loves to suck that little thumb of hers too :haha: The sonographer gave us lots of time to see her in detail like the anomaly scan, was amazing :cloud9:

I will post a picture up soon my phone is acting weird and the OH is sorting it for me :dohh:

Hope everyone else is well :wave:


----------



## dancareoi

Pad, sounds like you are really enjoying motherhood. As you say a moments pain compared to the joy you will have. Each age brings something new. My eldest is 11 1/2 and is starting secondary school this year. My Dd is 8 1/2 and loves to sing and dance and do clapping routines with her hands. My youngest is at a wonderful age, he will be 3 on Saturday . He said to me the other day 'mommy I love you, you're my best friend' what more could you ask?

Zebra, so glad everything is going well with your little girl. Keep meaning to ask, is your MIL still causing problems ?


----------



## Zebra2023

Here are the photos :) She has an estimated weight of 1lb 7oz :cloud9:

Hello Dancer :wave: Thank you :flower: I haven't spoken to her in ages to be honest, things are still not on the best side but I just ignore her and avoid her :haha: Best thing I have ever done tbh lol :D
 



Attached Files:







Our baby moo bean 22.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 6









Our baby moo bean 23.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> Here are the photos :) She has an estimated weight of 1lb 7oz :cloud9:
> 
> Hello Dancer :wave: Thank you :flower: I haven't spoken to her in ages to be honest, things are still not on the best side but I just ignore her and avoid her :haha: Best thing I have ever done tbh lol :D

Lovely pics. Glad mil not bothering you, help to keep you calmer and less stressed!:happydance:


----------



## emz1987

Hey everyone.

Finally got time to come on here. Been a hectic few weeks sorting the house out ready for our little Rainbow.

Lee and Pad the pics are adorable. So happy for you both.

Zebra congrats on the scan, Its amazing seeing your little one on the screen and seeing how much they have grown.

Hi Rap, dancareoi, Fitzy and anyone else Ive missed.


----------



## padbrat

Congratulations on a great scan Zebra! Lovely pics!

Dan you made my heart just melt with your kids.... awww... you are child's best friend.. that must be the best feeling ever!!

Hey Emz! Wow.. not long at all for you chick!


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Congratulations on a great scan Zebra! Lovely pics!
> 
> Dan you made my heart just melt with your kids.... awww... you are child's best friend.. that must be the best feeling ever!!
> 
> Hey Emz! Wow.. not long at all for you chick!

Thanks pad, its just wonderful when you get that first hug. My youngest loves hugging and when we hold hands he loves to kiss my hand too!

You have so much to look forward to.

I can never understand why some people choose not to have children, I know everyone is different, but they have no idea what they are missing.

Hi emz :hi:


----------



## emz1987

No not long now, seems to be going really quick. She's been measuring ahead of what she should be as well so got a feeling she may be here early. 

Any one know and good websites for maternity pyjamas? Trying to get my hospital bag organised but its a nightmare finding nightwear.


----------



## padbrat

Aww Dan he sounds a lil love!

Emz I would go for stretch jersey nighties ... much more comfy. That is what I did, got them at M&S, 2 for £12 lol


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Here are the photos :) She has an estimated weight of 1lb 7oz :cloud9:
> 
> Hello Dancer :wave: Thank you :flower: I haven't spoken to her in ages to be honest, things are still not on the best side but I just ignore her and avoid her :haha: Best thing I have ever done tbh lol :D
> 
> Lovely pics. Glad mil not bothering you, help to keep you calmer and less stressed!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks Dancer :flower: It is amazing that she isn't bothering me no more, think I have just learned to ignore her as she wasn't doing us all any good, wish I did it earlier :haha:



emz1987 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Finally got time to come on here. Been a hectic few weeks sorting the house out ready for our little Rainbow.
> 
> Lee and Pad the pics are adorable. So happy for you both.
> 
> Zebra congrats on the scan, Its amazing seeing your little one on the screen and seeing how much they have grown.
> 
> Hi Rap, dancareoi, Fitzy and anyone else Ive missed.

Hello Emz :wave: Not long to go for you too now :cloud9:

Thank you Emz, it was lovely. I have another scan in 4 weeks time :D



padbrat said:


> Congratulations on a great scan Zebra! Lovely pics!
> 
> Dan you made my heart just melt with your kids.... awww... you are child's best friend.. that must be the best feeling ever!!
> 
> Hey Emz! Wow.. not long at all for you chick!

Thank you Pad :flower:


----------



## Raptasaur

Hoping I don't go into labour tonight. My husband has eaten loads of raw garlic again and if he comes anywhere near me I may have to kill him!!!!!! He stinks. I distinctly remember asking him to lay off the garlic until I deliver as I just can't stand the smell on him. GGGrrrrrr bloody men!!!!!:wacko:

Lovely scan pics Zebra. Little beauty!

Nice to see you Emz. Glad you have been getting everything sorted for baby. It's a good idea as towards the end even the least tasking jobs seem to be hard work!

Afm having loads of tightenings tonight. Not sure if I just overdid it today or if it might be the start of something.....Anyway it's spurred me to download a contraction timer :thumbup:. 38 weeks tomorrow so it really could be any day now.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Oh Rap, exciting, but bad husband!!!!!!!!! It sounds as if your body is getting ready, when do you have your next check up?

x


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Well, I guess I am joining this thread again. 
Here is the whole story with dates. Maybe someone else can make something of it. On march 27 I started to miscarry for th third consecutive time, I bled for a couple of weeks and spotted for longer. I had a faintly positive frer test on the 18 of April and a for sure negative test on the 21. I also noted a ton of ewcm on the 21-23. We bd on the 22, and ff says I ovulated on the 23...so five days after my last faintly positive frer after miscarriage. I didn't think I could ovulate so soon after a positive preg test so we didn't protect. That was the only time new conception could have occurred. On may 2 I started to bleed lightly, the 3-4 I bled heavily, 5 was a medium flow, and the 6th I bled light again...a fairly normal period for me. Every day since that day for two weeks I spotted. On Sunday the 12th I got a positive pregnancy test. Monday my blood draw showed the level at 658today days later I went in for another draw to see if the levels were rising or falling. That blood draw revealed the hormones more than doubled to 1768. I also had a scan that day and saw a little sack beginning to develop so we will see. Tomorrow I have another scan to check for a fetus and heartbeat.


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Raps... do you think this is it... OMG how exciting!! Mini Raps could be en route! Bad Hubby though... urghhh garlic breath lol.

Awesome welcome! I had a pregnancy conceived straight after a loss with no af in between.... so I am hoping you get to see a lovely beating heart at your scan x


----------



## Raptasaur

Still here but at least I have been spurred on to get the bags packed. I have got mild period-like pains but that can go on for ages before the cervix really gets going. Who knows!!?? I was having full-on braxton hicks getting closer and closer together last night but they never got more painful so my body is obviosuly just practising. 

Angel I see my mw again next week and then a scan and final appointment with the consultant the following Monday, with my due date on the Thursday. 

Awesomesauce welcome back. Hope the scan goes well for you today.

Hi Pad! Hello all the rest of you lovely ladies. Hope everyone is well :wave:.


----------



## emz1987

Thanks Pad, Will have a look for them nighties. Think I may get a set of pyjamas to wear around the house and that as well as I love my pyjamas but its hard to find nice nursing ones. Started getting my back packed now just incase she does decide to come early as My husband wouldn't have a clue what to pack for me.

Not Long now Rap, Its so exciting thinking you could be holding your little rainbow any day now. 

Welcome awesome, I caught straight after a miscarriage this time and I'm 34 weeks now so fingers crossed for you.

Just wondering has anyone had much to do with their midwife as I have only seen mine twice this pregnancy. She keeps telling me because I am under the consultant I do not need to see her?


----------



## Lallie81

Wow...getting really close Rapt!! Emz, you are so right! My DH would be absolutely useless at packing a bag for me too!

Welcome Awesomesauce... I too conceived straight after a miscarriage, no AF in between. Congratulations on your new pregnancy and good luck for the scan tomorrow!


----------



## dancareoi

AwesomeSauce said:


> Well, I guess I am joining this thread again.
> Here is the whole story with dates. Maybe someone else can make something of it. On march 27 I started to miscarry for th third consecutive time, I bled for a couple of weeks and spotted for longer. I had a faintly positive frer test on the 18 of April and a for sure negative test on the 21. I also noted a ton of ewcm on the 21-23. We bd on the 22, and ff says I ovulated on the 23...so five days after my last faintly positive frer after miscarriage. I didn't think I could ovulate so soon after a positive preg test so we didn't protect. That was the only time new conception could have occurred. On may 2 I started to bleed lightly, the 3-4 I bled heavily, 5 was a medium flow, and the 6th I bled light again...a fairly normal period for me. Every day since that day for two weeks I spotted. On Sunday the 12th I got a positive pregnancy test. Monday my blood draw showed the level at 658today days later I went in for another draw to see if the levels were rising or falling. That blood draw revealed the hormones more than doubled to 1768. I also had a scan that day and saw a little sack beginning to develop so we will see. Tomorrow I have another scan to check for a fetus and heartbeat.

it is possible to OV after an MC when still getting positive PG test. it happened to me last year. I was waiting for OV so I could go and have a uNK killer cell test done. I was getting constant positive OPK since MC and positive PG test but still OV and missed the date!!!

Congratualtions though and good luck tomorrow.

Rap, the day i went into labour with my third I had really strong BH all day!

Hi to everyone else:hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Rap :flower: Oooo good luck if it is the start of something, will be stalking :)

Welcome back Awesomesauce, hope things turn out well for you :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Ginny &#8211; if stalking big :hugs: to you. :flow:

Zebra &#8211; happy V-Day chic! :yipee::wohoo: Glad baby is good to go. I find hot chocolate/tea gets mine moving but some down an icy glass of water & baby moves. But when they still don&#8217;t move &#8211; scary. Fab pics &#8211; looks like she&#8217;s blowing bubbles! 

MissM &#8211; Happy 6 months to us! I made it on the 21st :flower: We are almost to 28wks &#8211; can&#8217;t wait!

Pad &#8211; oh lovely I missed you! And your pics are fab &#8211; why don&#8217;t you have that 1dt one on FB, you look great! (& I&#8217;ll totally be keeping that B&W idea in back of my mind as you look great espec being right after!). And OMG on that birth story &#8211; you poor thing!!! :nope::cry: that all sounds so scary & painful & crichey on them not getting the spinal block in rt &#8211; OOOOOUCH. I know what needles back there feel like & that made me cringe. You & Lee just have to be alike in every way eh? Big :hugs: to you & Leo (he looks just like you & yes that hat is great on his tiny lil head!). You could never bore us hun!

Angel &#8211; ugh, hun. I&#8217;m so sorry. I don&#8217;t even know what to say except good for you for being so strong & so brave. Whatever you do try to protect that lil one inside you as you have worked so hard for &#8220;her&#8221; (my guess). She & your DS is all that matters, be sure to be kind & gentle to yourself every single day. :flow:

Rap &#8211; thanks hun! :flower: You had me wondering there for a bit, but sounds like its defo gearing up! :happydance: getting exciting! Wonder where your bump-partner-in-crime Taurus is in all this?

Fitzy &#8211; congrats on tying the knot! Pics please!

Dexters &#8211; you OK chic? Please come check in & let us know how NICU, you & baby&#8217;s doing!

Awesome &#8211; welcome back! GL on scan (I also got preg once straight after a mc w/no AF in between)

EMZ- I&#8217;ll be bringing comfy nursing tops or strappy tank tops w/sweats as I can wear them day, night & w/guests coming in, etc. Its what I basically live in now & love. (working from home & on partial bed rest)

Thank the good Lord Almighty I have a 4-day weekend! Of course tomorrow&#8217;s unpaid due to govt furlough (forced unpaid day off to save $$$) :growlmad: so that&#8217;s not good, but whatevs, it&#8217;s a day to catch up on other stuff. And maybe for once I&#8217;ll get 2 days in a row of rest? :shock: :saywhat: Haven&#8217;t had that this whole pregs & I desperately need it. :sleep: Tues I have u/s scans, 3D scan (Peri does it complimentary @28wks!), NST/monitoring/testing & consult (DH coming). :happydance::dance: I&#8217;m also getting huge & have gained too much weight but its all in my stomach??? & if she measures almost 2 wks ahead, I guess I&#8217;m within range (gained 20 lbs so far! :shock:) She&#8217;s supposed to be 2lbs rt now but I&#8217;ll bet anyone lil plumpy is over 3lbs on Tues! :dohh::wacko: lol, I better stop eating all this protein&#8230; (but I&#8217;m still in size 4 pants/trousers, just using belly extenders, so - ?). Still haven&#8217;t gotten any maternity clothes either! :haha: (seeing how long I can go&#8230;made it past 6 mos. so far :thumbup:)

:hi: to everyone else & have a great weekend ladies! :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Lil :flower: I tried a few things, ice cold water, laying on left side. Nothing would make her move. They have put it down to me being ill. I will try hot chocolate/tea if it happens again though (hoping it doesn't) :thumbup: Hehe it does doesn't it, her lips look so clear, they look a little like mine, rather full/plump IYGWIM? :) Hope all goes well at your scans on Tuesday, can't wait to hear about them :flower: Hope you have a nice long weekend too :D


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies. I know I have been quite lately but haven't been well.

Officially diagnosed with pre eclampsia today and getting induced in 2 hours.

Will catch up when I can.


----------



## dancareoi

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi ladies. I know I have been quite lately but haven't been well.
> 
> Officially diagnosed with pre eclampsia today and getting induced in 2 hours.
> 
> Will catch up when I can.

Good luck, hope it all goes well.


----------



## Raptasaur

Taurus good luck lovely!! Hope the induction goes well and you are soon holding your baby. Looks like I am 'tail-end Charlie' after all. You and Dexters have both beaten me to the finish line!

Lils enjoy your four day break. We have a bank holiday here on Monday so have a 3 dayer. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :thumbup:.

Last day of school today so have a five-year old to amuse at home for a week. Wish me luck!


----------



## emz1987

Good luck Taurus. Update us when you are feeling up to it. Not long now and you will be holding your Rainbow. 

Zebra they only thing that usually works for me is a cold glass of orange juice. Tried everything else but this is the only thing that seems to wake her up when she is having a lazy day.

Thanks Lils, Think I will be doing the same. Have ordered some nursing pyjamas and some nighties but think Ill be sticking to the comfy vests when I get home.


----------



## padbrat

Oooo best of luck Taurus!! Hope your labour goes smoothly and you are holding your baby very soon! Will be stalking!!

Raps you are still holding your baby in then lol! Just far too comfy in you! 

Lils I cannot believe you are still holding out on mat clothes! They are so comfy and designed for your Lil Flo bump! I still live in my H&M leggings!! Am looking forward to the next pics!

Again ladies I want to emphasise that my c section experience is not the normal experience.... you should all have expected that my Son would not make his appearance in a straight forward easy way!! Hehehe


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Oooo best of luck Taurus!! Hope your labour goes smoothly and you are holding your baby very soon! Will be stalking!!
> 
> Raps you are still holding your baby in then lol! Just far too comfy in you!
> 
> Lils I cannot believe you are still holding out on mat clothes! They are so comfy and designed for your Lil Flo bump! I still live in my H&M leggings!! Am looking forward to the next pics!
> 
> Again ladies I want to emphasise that my c section experience is not the normal experience.... you should all have expected that my Son would not make his appearance in a straight forward easy way!! Hehehe

Pad's right about c-sections. Most are extremely straight forward and routine. My second was a section because she was breach. It was a very easy birth with no complications.


----------



## mommaandbaby

Good luck Taurus!! you will be holding your little man soon:thumbup:


Lil- good luck on tuesday:flower: I also have doc app on tues my glucose came back a little high so waiting to see what they are going to do:shrug: have been really watching what i have been eating and walking but still have put on 35lbs so far so your 20 lbs sounds good to me:haha: I put on 80lbs with my son so i guess i'm doing a little better this time:haha:


----------



## dancareoi

mommaandbaby said:


> Good luck Taurus!! you will be holding your little man soon:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Lil- good luck on tuesday:flower: I also have doc app on tues my glucose came back a little high so waiting to see what they are going to do:shrug: have been really watching what i have been eating and walking but still have put on 35lbs so far so your 20 lbs sounds good to me:haha: I put on 80lbs with my son so i guess i'm doing a little better this time:haha:

In my first pg I out on 3 1/2 stone which I think is 49 pounds and got GD late on. Second pg I put on 7 pounds only! Third was 21 pounds. So far this one is 7 pounds 

I have been assumed GD each Pg and I am injecting insulin twice a day on this pg


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Taurus, hope things go ok.

Thank you Emz, will keep that in mind too :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful23456

good luck taurus!


----------



## LilSluz

Taurus - oh my, i'm so sorry you weren't feeling well - no wonder w/pre-eclampsia! :nope: Glad they are inducing & getting lil Bull out very soon! Much good luck to you lady! :flower: When you feel better come back & update!

Rap - that's ok hang on for a bit, baby Raptasaur will come out when good & ready! Enjoy your 3-dayer! Wait, are you still working? (or you were just saying its a holiday wknd?). Enjoy your daughter next week :flow:

Dan - you've only gained 7lbs? Wow you're almost 24 weeks! Does insulin sting like lovenox does? 

Momma - yeah 36lbs is way better than 80! :shock: You know what's weird is that all the tiny, skinny petite women I know are the ones that seemed to gain 90+ lbs when pregs! :saywhat: But they all lost it after & are tiny, skinny, petite women again. :shrug: bet you'll lose it all quickly!

Pad - I KNEW you were not going to have a straightforward birth! :haha: Make sure you record that birth story in the baby book so Leo knows he came in with a bang! :gun: :baby:

:hi: everyone else - have a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Taurus - oh my, i'm so sorry you weren't feeling well - no wonder w/pre-eclampsia! :nope: Glad they are inducing & getting lil Bull out very soon! Much good luck to you lady! :flower: When you feel better come back & update!
> 
> Rap - that's ok hang on for a bit, baby Raptasaur will come out when good & ready! Enjoy your 3-dayer! Wait, are you still working? (or you were just saying its a holiday wknd?). Enjoy your daughter next week :flow:
> 
> Dan - you've only gained 7lbs? Wow you're almost 24 weeks! Does insulin sting like lovenox does?
> 
> Momma - yeah 36lbs is way better than 80! :shock: You know what's weird is that all the tiny, skinny petite women I know are the ones that seemed to gain 90+ lbs when pregs! :saywhat: But they all lost it after & are tiny, skinny, petite women again. :shrug: bet you'll lose it all quickly!
> 
> Pad - I KNEW you were not going to have a straightforward birth! :haha: Make sure you record that birth story in the baby book so Leo knows he came in with a bang! :gun: :baby:
> 
> :hi: everyone else - have a great weekend! :flower:

Hi hope you are doing good. Insulin doesn't really hurt, I inject one a day in each leg and usually don't feel anything.

Although now my tummy is bigger and I have less fat to squeeze the clexane is starting to sting a little and leave more bruises.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

My youngest DS is 3 tomorrow. He loves jungle animals as he calls them. Lions and tigers etc, so we are taking him to a safari park where you can drive into the animal enclosures so he should love that.


----------



## Zebra2023

Have fun tomorrow Dancer, which zoo are you going too? He definitely will enjoy it, they are awesome. I have been to the Longleat Zoo :)

Must share that I woke up a happy bunny today, my oh said our little girl was kicking him in the back last night :cloud9: I was fast asleep so didn't feel anything. This morning at 5am though I felt a few strong kicks which woke me up. So adorable :flower:

Hope everyone is well :wave:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies......Just quick update. My little man is here born at 4:16pm weighing 7 pound 14 ounces, 51 cms.

Will update with birth story when home and settled. Didn't go to plan but when does it....lol

And he is perfect!!!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Yeah Taurus!!!!!!!!!!!!! many congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Looking forward to hearing your birth story. But for now get some rest while you can and start bonding with your new bundle of joy :baby::hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Well done Taurus. So happy for you!!!! Looking forward to hearing all about him and his birth. Enjoy the magic xxxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Taurus congratulations on the birth of your little boy.

Zebra we went to West Midlands safari park. DS really enjoyed his 3rd birthday.

Lovely about your little girl kicking oh that'll make him feel more connected to her


----------



## sunnysun

Zebra, great picture of your baby girl! 

Torus good luck!


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Taurus, wonderful news that he is here safe and sound. Looking forward to hearing about your birth story and seeing pictures :flower:



dancareoi said:


> Taurus congratulations on the birth of your little boy.
> 
> Zebra we went to West Midlands safari park. DS really enjoyed his 3rd birthday.
> 
> Lovely about your little girl kicking oh that'll make him feel more connected to her

Really pleased he had a lovely 3rd Birthday :) can't beat safari parks, especially with the nice weather today.

Thank you :flower: he loved every minute of it, makes it more realistic for him :thumbup:



sunnysun said:


> Zebra, great picture of your baby girl!
> 
> Torus good luck!

Thank you Sunny :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Taurus x


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Taurus! x


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Taurus!!! Still stalking for you other lovely ladies and love watching your progress!

OMG sunny you are preg!!! And 2nd tri too - huge congrats!!! I remember u from a year of so back when we were all having trouble conceiving! Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## FeLynn

question ladies, i am not sure if i am pregnant waiting on blood work. but has anyne been extremely tired during early pregnancy?


----------



## padbrat

Massive congratulations Taurus! Can't wait to see pics of your Son!

Fe extreme tiredness is a common symptom in early pregnancy! Good luck chick!


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congrats Taurus!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dextersmum

Hi Ladies

sorry I havent been on for a while it has been hectic with going back and too to the hospital but I am please to say that Lexi is doing really well and she came home on friday. She was weighed today and is now 5lb 1/2oz and has fully established her feeds. she seems to go between 3-4 hours between feeds during the day but then 2-3 hours at night lol

i am doing ok now loving learning how to be a mummy to a baby that has come home with us. the infection i had cleared up after 10 days of iv antibiotics which is good because they kept saying it could be serious.

so how is everybody else doing? who is due next?

congratulations taurus


----------



## Raptasaur

I'm up next Dextersmum. Really glad to hear you and Lexi are doing so well. It must be lovely to be home together now getting to know each other. Those night feeds are hard work but will get easier as she gets bigger. So happy for you xxxx

Hey Pad!!!

Felynn hoping for your BFP. 

Just a quick hi on phone. DD is having a practice sleepover at her cousins so having a quick pizza and heading to cinema to see Star Trek movie. Love the sci-fi!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Raptasaur said:


> I'm up next Dextersmum. Really glad to hear you and Lexi are doing so well. It must be lovely to be home together now getting to know each other. Those night feeds are hard work but will get easier as she gets bigger. So happy for you xxxx
> 
> Hey Pad!!!
> 
> Felynn hoping for your BFP.
> 
> Just a quick hi on phone. DD is having a practice sleepover at her cousins so having a quick pizza and heading to cinema to see Star Trek movie. Love the sci-fi!!!

Enjoy the film , I would love to see that. We love Star Trek and all that kind of thing


----------



## emz1987

Congratulations Taurus. Looking forward to seeing some pics. Hope you are both doing well. :happydance:


----------



## Hollybush75

Congrats Taurus and omg Raptasaur I can't believe your time is coming!

I'm not on here much now - quick update, Rebecca is 10 weeks old today and a dream baby. She has just started sleeping through the night and I've had 3 consecutive nights of unbroken sleep which is fantastic. She is being weighed today but at her 8 week check she was 10lbs 1.5oz and she is happily following the 25th centile. She is a very happy little girl. She loves the bath and being outdoors. We have proper smiling and the odd laugh which melts my heart. There are times when I look at her and still quite can't believe she's mine!


----------



## Raptasaur

Holly Rebecca sound adorable. Pics please!! You are very lucky to have her sttn so early. My DD was 8 months before she did. I can still remember the shock of waking up in the morning and realising I had had a full night's sleep!! I thought something was wrong with the baby! 

AFM thought I was going into labour this weekend as been having runs of very strong bhs and had the whole shaky thing, feeling off colour on Saturday morning as well. Well, hasn't turned into anything yet. Still waiting. Into single figures today though, 9 days until my due date. I see the mw tomorrow so we'll see what she says. Went to see the midwife-led unit at the hospital last night for a tour which is where we hope to deliver all being well. Seems very nice and relaxing atmosphere with two big rooms with pools in them and a very natural birth attitude from the midwives which suits me after ending up with a long and assisted birth with DD. Just hoping everything goes straightforwardly this time. Bit worried after speaking to my mum who also had a very long and difficult birth with her first, then when her second, my older brother came, she had a bit of backache, her waters went and one hour later she had him. Problem is my DH works about an hour away and then the hospital is another 40 mins or so from home so we need at least a two hour headstart to get there if labour starts during a working day. Trying not to focus on the things to worry about :wacko:.

Hope everyone had nice long weekends and is doing well this week xx


----------



## AwesomeSauce

I jut read theist five pages. Congrats Taurus.
Hugs to all.

I forgot to update this thread. My scan last week went ok. We saw progression. There was a yolk sack present, and maybe the beginning of a fetal pole. I have another scan next Friday, and I just really hope to see a little fetus with a heart beat then. This process is painfully long and frustrating.


----------



## Hollybush75

Here you are Rap. She was just over 8 weeks old when this pic was taken. She was a bit grumpy as she was recovering from her first jabs done the day before.
https://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l208/Hollybush75/104994a8bd10a34c24bce48fab20e8ea_zps59c49bd7.jpg


----------



## emz1987

Hey ladies,

Just a quick post to see if anyone else has had cramping? Had mild cramps in my lower back most of the night and just feel generally unwell today, tired and feeling sick. 

Lovely pic Holly.


----------



## Lallie81

Lovely pic Holly! And keeping fingers crossed for you awesomesauce!!

I haven't had any lower back cramps (yet!) Emz....

I have had chronic UTI symptoms though so went to the dr today and they made me have a very thorough checkup including a scan so I got a surprise peek at little Squig! Staring right at the "camera" and doing "Jazz Hands"!! Can't believe it....was so nervous waiting for 16 week scan on Monday...
 



Attached Files:







Squig at 15w5d.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## padbrat

Aww lovely scan news and pics Lallie! I have a pic of Leo that looks virtually the same at 14 weeks, which was done on Halloween... sonographer said he had his scary Halloween mask on! LOL

Wahey Raps! Am counting down with you to baby time! 

Dexters what great news that Lexi is home at last... what a relief eh! Pics soon please!

Holly Rebecca looks such a poppet! And sleeping thorough! Lucky you!

Though I can't complain as Leo is currently having his afternoon snooze!


----------



## LilSluz

Taurus -CONGRATS to you chic! :yipee::wohoo: :baby: Welcome to the world Jaxon! Piccies when you get all settled :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Hey Pad! How's mommydom? I remember your scary halloween pic!

Lallie - cute scan piccie - awww!

Rap - scifi geek here as well! :thumbup: let us know what mw says - you have a lil time, but will they let you go over at all if baby isn't ready yet or?

Holly - :cloud9: awww, Rebecca's adorable!!!

Zebra - awww, such a cute story! I've heard of that happening. Since we don;t sleep together (insomniac here) we resort to snuggling on the couch & feeling her kick during movies - really does make it more real for them :cloud9:.

Dexters - oh so glad she is home with you now & doing so well! And super-glad yoru infection cleared. now maybe you can start enjoying everything :cloud9:

Fe - oh wow, FX on BFP!!!


----------



## LilSluz

OMG we made it to 28 weeks & 3rd Tri!!! I think there may be a real, live baby in my future?! :cry::cloud9:

So, OK, she did not cooperate very well & poor u/s tech was in there for an hour trying to get what she could. But we did get a couple of partial face shots. :shrug: And tech said we can do it next time of we wanted (heck yeah that was pretty cool!). I tend to think that 3D pics are bit on the scary-alien side but when you use your imagination a bit you can sorta see what she looks like? She was a lil tease - had her hand & arm in front of her face the whole time but the first time we could see her face DH & I both said in unison - "OMG! Awwww, look at her lil face!" :cloud9: 

IN OTHER NEWS: Oh. Em. Gee. Lil Flo is supposed to be &#8220;just over 2lbs&#8221; at 28weeks. You don&#8217;t even wanna know what she weighs&#8230; *3lbs 4oz *:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::shock::shock::shock:!!! Holy giganta-baby Batman! :shock: But she&#8217;s proportionate, at least &#8211; she just happens to be ENORMOUS. :rofl: She in the 96%ile on average, her legs are super long at 98% & her brain is 98% (teehee I realize that doesn&#8217;t mean anything but those 2 things were the majorly big things! :dohh:). OMG, how did I end up with an enormous baby? I&#8217;m a size freakin 4! No wonder my belly is frackin HUGE & I&#8217;m gaining so much weight despite eating super-healthy- crichey! #-o#-o#-o[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:lol::lol::lol: 

Anyway - meet Lil Flo everyone:

Baby face!:



Smile!:



What she gave us most of the time (you can see detailed hand tho):



And the loooong legs - on reg u/s pic you can see her foot is stretched over the top of her head - yikes! (I'll have to ask her to teach me that move!) The next one she is grabbing her foot (the whole pic is her leg/foot & arm/hand):




(hint: you can see her hand grabbing her foot at the top of the pic)

Teehee - enjoy! :cloud9:


----------



## Raptasaur

Glad to hear your news Awesome. The early days do seem very long and difficult to get through, just take one day at a time. Good luck for Friday.

Holly she is just gorgeous! What a sweetie. 

Emz perhaps you're coming down with a bug? Any worries, go to triage at your maternity unit and get checked out. I've had cramps a few nights but am a few weeks ahead of you and am expecting my cervix to start doing its thing. 

Lallie glad they are taking such good care of you and you got a bonus scan. 

Hi Pad!!

Lil congrats on 28 weeks. What amazing scan photos. You can really get a sense of what she looks like. Don't worry about the big baby thing as they always seem to overestimate rather than under. You don't have to worry about her fitting through your pelvis anyway so she will just look lovely and scrumptious if she is on the bigger side. She's just perfect xx

Afm went to the maternity hospital for my mw appointment today and got sent home as she was in the middle of delivering a baby so we'll catch up tomorrow instead. Went for a nice long walk with my DD and loads of her friends today and by the end of it I was like hopalong cassidy my legs were so far apart. I swear the baby has dropped right into my pelvis now. Hoping the walk helps bring things on as I don't want to be pushed towards an induction next week when I get to fullterm. I really want a natural birth. Wondering if I should ask the mw for a stretch and sweep. Does anyone have an opinion on those? Not sure I want my mw to fiddle with my cervix though........:wacko:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi ladies. I've been MIA, but stalking- just been too busy too allow for proper posting. 

Dexter- so glad you are both home and doing well!

Awesome- CONGRATS!! on the BFP- fx for a great scan on Friday

Melfy- Waiting for an update?!?!

Taurus- Congrats on the little man and hope you are both doing well. 

Holly- beautiful pics of little Rebecca. That is amazing that she is sleeping though the night

Angel- I hope you are doing well....

Lils- amazing 4D pics- Lil flo is adorable. Do you have any names picked out yet?

Rap- Good luck tomorrow at your appointment, sorry- no experience with a sweep. 

Pad- so sorry about the eventful c-section, but so glad you are all doing well. 

I could probably right a book for an update, but will try and keep it short.
-passed my glucose test! yay- my weakness has been ice cream
-apparently because i'm on the blood thinners I will be getting weekly ultrasounds and non-stress tests starting at 32 weeks. I'm glad to be monitored closely since it was the weekly scans that caught the low amnio fluid with my son, but I will obviously be using a good bit of sick leave for all the dr appointments (glad I have a lot built up). 
-My b-day was yesterday. Went out the hubby and friends Saturday night for dinner and movie. Spent Sunday with my family. The in-laws came over Monday. I had to work on my b-day, but I had chocolate covered strawberries waiting on me at home and the hubby, son, and I went out for dinner. 
-Pretty sure the 3rd trimester insomnia is kicking in which is just wonderful (note sarcasm)
-and lastly- YAY!! Third Trimester and double digits!!


Hi to everyone else!!- Lallie, dance, emz, zebra


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all 

Lils, love the pictures . Is your placenta still on the wrong a place 

Raps, never had a sweep so can't help with that. Hopefully it won't be long for you 

Scarolina, glad you passed GD test, I am now injecting insulin 3 times a day to keep mine under control

Holly, Rebecca is beautiful 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## padbrat

Oooo WOW! Love the pics of Lil Flo! She is a stunner already! Please please don't worry about the weight thing chick... firstly it is good she is big and healthy and secondly look how wrong they got it with Leo! Welcome to 3rd tri! You better believe you are having a baby!!

Raps... no idea on the sweep issue... never had to have it done. Some people say iy works a treat and others say it did nothing. A girl from my NCT class went with a hot madras and swears that worked for her hahaha!!

Dan the things we do for our babies eh... I am still on fragmin every day!

Happy Birthday Scare!

We are off to our antenatal class reunion on Sunday, which is also when we are celebrating our wedding anniversary! (Our actual anniversary is Monday, but who wants to celebrate on a Monday!) 13 years of wedded bliss made perfect with the addition of our lil man!


----------



## Lallie81

Wow! Amazing pics Lils!

So close now Rap.... am sure we'll be reading your birth story really soon!


----------



## Zebra2023

AwesomeSauce said:


> I jut read theist five pages. Congrats Taurus.
> Hugs to all.
> 
> I forgot to update this thread. My scan last week went ok. We saw progression. There was a yolk sack present, and maybe the beginning of a fetal pole. I have another scan next Friday, and I just really hope to see a little fetus with a heart beat then. This process is painfully long and frustrating.

That is good news!! I am hoping things keep progressing well for you :hugs: :dust:



Lallie81 said:


> Lovely pic Holly! And keeping fingers crossed for you awesomesauce!!
> 
> I haven't had any lower back cramps (yet!) Emz....
> 
> I have had chronic UTI symptoms though so went to the dr today and they made me have a very thorough checkup including a scan so I got a surprise peek at little Squig! Staring right at the "camera" and doing "Jazz Hands"!! Can't believe it....was so nervous waiting for 16 week scan on Monday...

Lovely scan photos Lallie :flower:



LilSluz said:


> Hey Pad! How's mommydom? I remember your scary halloween pic!
> 
> Lallie - cute scan piccie - awww!
> 
> Rap - scifi geek here as well! :thumbup: let us know what mw says - you have a lil time, but will they let you go over at all if baby isn't ready yet or?
> 
> Holly - :cloud9: awww, Rebecca's adorable!!!
> 
> Zebra - awww, such a cute story! I've heard of that happening. Since we don;t sleep together (insomniac here) we resort to snuggling on the couch & feeling her kick during movies - really does make it more real for them :cloud9:.
> 
> Dexters - oh so glad she is home with you now & doing so well! And super-glad yoru infection cleared. now maybe you can start enjoying everything :cloud9:
> 
> Fe - oh wow, FX on BFP!!!

It was adorable, I didn't know she was doing it until he told me but it didn't half put a smile on my face. Bless her :) I know how you feel I think, it is kicking in me for now :wacko: Lovely feeling them kick either way :thumbup:



LilSluz said:


> OMG we made it to 28 weeks & 3rd Tri!!! I think there may be a real, live baby in my future?! :cry::cloud9:
> 
> So, OK, she did not cooperate very well & poor u/s tech was in there for an hour trying to get what she could. But we did get a couple of partial face shots. :shrug: And tech said we can do it next time of we wanted (heck yeah that was pretty cool!). I tend to think that 3D pics are bit on the scary-alien side but when you use your imagination a bit you can sorta see what she looks like? She was a lil tease - had her hand & arm in front of her face the whole time but the first time we could see her face DH & I both said in unison - "OMG! Awwww, look at her lil face!" :cloud9:
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS: Oh. Em. Gee. Lil Flo is supposed to be just over 2lbs at 28weeks. You dont even wanna know what she weighs *3lbs 4oz *:saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::shock::shock::shock:!!! Holy giganta-baby Batman! :shock: But shes proportionate, at least  she just happens to be ENORMOUS. :rofl: She in the 96%ile on average, her legs are super long at 98% & her brain is 98% (teehee I realize that doesnt mean anything but those 2 things were the majorly big things! :dohh:). OMG, how did I end up with an enormous baby? Im a size freakin 4! No wonder my belly is frackin HUGE & Im gaining so much weight despite eating super-healthy- crichey! #-o#-o#-o[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Anyway - meet Lil Flo everyone:
> 
> Baby face!:
> 
> View attachment 621957
> 
> 
> Smile!:
> 
> View attachment 621959
> 
> 
> What she gave us most of the time (you can see detailed hand tho):
> 
> View attachment 621961
> 
> 
> And the loooong legs - on reg u/s pic you can see her foot is stretched over the top of her head - yikes! (I'll have to ask her to teach me that move!) The next one she is grabbing her foot (the whole pic is her leg/foot & arm/hand):
> 
> View attachment 621963
> 
> 
> View attachment 621965
> 
> (hint: you can see her hand grabbing her foot at the top of the pic)
> 
> Teehee - enjoy! :cloud9:

Gorgeous photos Lil :flower: they are so adorable. Love the one where she is grabbing her foot :cloud9:



scarolinarn04 said:


> Hi ladies. I've been MIA, but stalking- just been too busy too allow for proper posting.
> 
> Dexter- so glad you are both home and doing well!
> 
> Awesome- CONGRATS!! on the BFP- fx for a great scan on Friday
> 
> Melfy- Waiting for an update?!?!
> 
> Taurus- Congrats on the little man and hope you are both doing well.
> 
> Holly- beautiful pics of little Rebecca. That is amazing that she is sleeping though the night
> 
> Angel- I hope you are doing well....
> 
> Lils- amazing 4D pics- Lil flo is adorable. Do you have any names picked out yet?
> 
> Rap- Good luck tomorrow at your appointment, sorry- no experience with a sweep.
> 
> Pad- so sorry about the eventful c-section, but so glad you are all doing well.
> 
> I could probably right a book for an update, but will try and keep it short.
> -passed my glucose test! yay- my weakness has been ice cream
> -apparently because i'm on the blood thinners I will be getting weekly ultrasounds and non-stress tests starting at 32 weeks. I'm glad to be monitored closely since it was the weekly scans that caught the low amnio fluid with my son, but I will obviously be using a good bit of sick leave for all the dr appointments (glad I have a lot built up).
> -My b-day was yesterday. Went out the hubby and friends Saturday night for dinner and movie. Spent Sunday with my family. The in-laws came over Monday. I had to work on my b-day, but I had chocolate covered strawberries waiting on me at home and the hubby, son, and I went out for dinner.
> -Pretty sure the 3rd trimester insomnia is kicking in which is just wonderful (note sarcasm)
> -and lastly- YAY!! Third Trimester and double digits!!
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!- Lallie, dance, emz, zebra

Hello :wave: Good news that you passed your GT, I have mine on Tuesday, come round quick. :happydance: for third trimester and single digits :D

Hello to everyone else :wave:

I was just wondering, should my midwife have signed me up for ante-natal classes yet or is it too early? I am coming up 26 weeks and have heard nothing from them. I asked at 16 weeks and she said we won't be discussing it until 30 weeks. I don't see my midwife until 32 weeks now. I am just seeing my consultants at the hospital for scans and check ups :wacko: Should I get on to her about it?


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil- great pics of lil flo so cute:flower:

Holly- your little girl is beautiful:)

awesome- great news congrats:thumbup:



my doc's app went well lost some weight with the walking and eating better due to my glucose being a lttle high.doc said i can have my slice of cake as a treat now and then ( i crave cake alot lol ) and doc gave the go ahead to try vbac if i can go into labour myself by the 40 weeks if everything keeps going good with c-section as back up. he said it's worth a try if i want and can change my mind anytime i want and just go for section.I guess i better get my butt in gear and pick out a name finding it harder this time hubby is taking a likeing to the name Dalton


----------



## scarolinarn04

Mom&Baby- Dalton is great name!! My best friend's little boy is Andrew Dalton (goes by Dalton). Glad the appt went well and enjoy your cake :)


----------



## melfy77

soooooo much to read!!!! I'm so behind:haha: We're doing renovations at my parent's, so we're never home lol. We leave at 9 am and come back at 9pm. I relax with my mom and Zoe, and DH does all the work:haha: But this morning I'm staying home to get some work done (i.e wash this weeks's dishes...5 knives, 2 plates and 4 glasses...) and do a bit of laundry.

Rap: I've never had a sweep, but I'm sure you'll finally hold your rainbow really soon:happydance:

Lil: Amazing pictures:winkwink: Zoe was (and still is on the long size, mainly because of her torso 9she takes after her dad), but she was 6lbs at birth, which is a good thing considering I'm a size 0. 

Scare: congrats on the glucose test:thumbup: I remember when I had to do the 2-hour one; I was sooo scare I wouldn't be able to eat all the carbs I wanted:haha:

Zebra; I think now would be a good time to start those classes. This way, if baby decides to come a bit early, you'll be done and good to go!

momma: great news about your weight:thumbup: What's your favorite cake? Here we have ''Broadway cheesecake''. Sooooo fat but sooooo yummy lol.

I had my scan on Monday at 5+2 (based on my ovulation because based on LMP I would have been 4+5). We saw the yolk sac and the fetal pole, measuring about 2.5mm, but no heartbeat yet, which didn't really surprise me considering I'm only 5 weeks. I have another scan on Monday, and I'm confident we will see a heartbeat! And I have a little rant about the progesterone; I'm really happy to be on it, because I know not every doc prescribes it, but the %*%*&$%!!! spotting!!!! I hate it!!!! Like seriously, as if being PARL wasn't stressful enough lol. I had some pink/orange yesterday, and nothing since so I know everything's fine, but still it worries me:growlmad:


----------



## Zebra2023

melfy77 said:


> soooooo much to read!!!! I'm so behind:haha: We're doing renovations at my parent's, so we're never home lol. We leave at 9 am and come back at 9pm. I relax with my mom and Zoe, and DH does all the work:haha: But this morning I'm staying home to get some work done (i.e wash this weeks's dishes...5 knives, 2 plates and 4 glasses...) and do a bit of laundry.
> 
> Rap: I've never had a sweep, but I'm sure you'll finally hold your rainbow really soon:happydance:
> 
> Lil: Amazing pictures:winkwink: Zoe was (and still is on the long size, mainly because of her torso 9she takes after her dad), but she was 6lbs at birth, which is a good thing considering I'm a size 0.
> 
> Scare: congrats on the glucose test:thumbup: I remember when I had to do the 2-hour one; I was sooo scare I wouldn't be able to eat all the carbs I wanted:haha:
> 
> Zebra; I think now would be a good time to start those classes. This way, if baby decides to come a bit early, you'll be done and good to go!
> 
> momma: great news about your weight:thumbup: What's your favorite cake? Here we have ''Broadway cheesecake''. Sooooo fat but sooooo yummy lol.
> 
> I had my scan on Monday at 5+2 (based on my ovulation because based on LMP I would have been 4+5). We saw the yolk sac and the fetal pole, measuring about 2.5mm, but no heartbeat yet, which didn't really surprise me considering I'm only 5 weeks. I have another scan on Monday, and I'm confident we will see a heartbeat! And I have a little rant about the progesterone; I'm really happy to be on it, because I know not every doc prescribes it, but the %*%*&$%!!! spotting!!!! I hate it!!!! Like seriously, as if being PARL wasn't stressful enough lol. I had some pink/orange yesterday, and nothing since so I know everything's fine, but still it worries me:growlmad:

Thank you Melfy :thumbup: think I am going to have to get on to my midwife then as she hasn't even bothered. Feel a bit pushed out by them now, just because I seem to be getting checked over at the hospital instead :dohh: Will have to ring them Monday, they usually go home at half 4 and never answer. 

Congratulatons on the scan too, pleased things are doing well. I hope you see a HB next week :thumbup: sorry to hear about the bleeding, always scary :hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Scaro great that you passed the GD test and congrats on reaching third tri.

Pad happy wedding anniversary and enjoy your NCT reunion. Get ready to compare birth stories and notes!!!!

Zebra I would chase up the classes. Everything seems to get booked up early so do remind them. 

Hey Momma and baby enjoy your cake. I've developed a sweet tooth in third tri - normally I'm a savoury girl all the way but growing and feeding babies seems to push the cake buttons. Hope you get your VBAC and baby comes before due date so you get a chance to try. 

Melfy great news about your scan. Looking forward to hearing about the hb at the next one. Have the tiredness and sickness kicked in yet?

Saw my mw yesterday. Baby has dropped down a bit further, now 3/5ths engaged or 2/5ths palpable which seems good for a second baby. Got another reflexology session tomorrow. Consultant appointment and scan on Monday to recheck growth after the drop-off they saw a couple of weeks ago. Mw will do a stretch and sweep on my due date on Thursday if nothing has happened by then. Determined to get my natural labour!!!!!

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Rap :flower: My friend is 17 weeks and hers are booked so I was like I have nothing booked in at almost 26 weeks. Shocking is that :shock: Knowing my luck they will be all booked up by now :dohh: Do we have to pay for these classes? I am new to all this so I have no idea :wacko: 

Things are progressing nicely by the sounds of it rap, good luck!! Hope you get the labour you want :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

99 days to go :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Rap! You have a busy couple of days coming up then with all your appts! Are you off to see the lovely (hahaha) Mr H on Monday then?

Zebra I think the ones that the NHS provide are basic and include a hospital visit, but are free. We chose the NCT classes, which is a course of I think 6 lessons, but you have to pay usually. We paid £170 for ours and for me it was worth the money. 

Mel... gah hate that spotting with progesterone! Looking forward to hearing HB stories next!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Pad :thumbup: I was looking on the NCT website and have emailed them asking a few questions about antenatal classes near me. I have heard the NHS are just basic ones which aren't overly that good, not as good as NCT anyways. Happy to pay for them and I'd love to do them as its my first and would like to be ready for it. Plus I think it would involve the OH more, he is nervous at being my birthing partner, will get him ready for that too, bless him.


----------



## padbrat

You also get loads of support from the others on your course. We have all met up prior to and since having our babies and have our formal reunion together with OH and babies tomorrow! 

My Husband was nervous about going ... but he really found it so useful and informative. Made him feel much more in control when it came to the birth and looking after Leo since.


----------



## Zebra2023

Aww that sounds lovely that you all meet up after having your babies. Hope you have a lovely time :thumbup: Definitely chosing the NCT classes then, they sound tons better. Will show the OH this too, he is nervous.


----------



## dairymomma

I know I haven't posted in probably over a year but I had to hop on today for a dose of hope. To re-intro myself, I'm a 20 something, happily married mom of two and had six m/c. Two were unexplained, two chemical pregnancies, one had a very large hematoma which may have caused the m/c, and one stopped growing at 4wks but I didn't find out until m/c at 6wks. All were m/c between 6wk and 9wk4d. Today I am 9wk5d and I've had slight pink discharge 1-2 times a day for the last three days. Understandably I am scared witless right now and don't know what to think. I've been on progesterone since day 28 (from lmp) and I've taken progesterone before but haven't had pink discharge like this. When I've m/c or had a hematoma, it's always been red or reddish brown staining. I'm not cramping or anything (yet) so I'm not totally giving up hope but it's unnerving. Running to the bathroom every time I imagine a cramp but I can't seem to help myself. Has this happened to anyone else taking progesterone? The discharge has increased in amount every day but I still only see it once or twice a day.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick email to say Hi to everyone and hope everyone's pregnancies are going well.

Rap - not long now hun xx feels weird to me that I haven't reached my due date yet and my little man has been here for over a week. Be stalking with my phone for updates on you......

Sorry I havent had time to read back, just been a week of settling in and getting bonded with each other. He is the most perfect baby during the day and turns into the devil at night.

The delivery was a bit of a story as I was induced due to pre eclampsia. Only had 3 hours notice that I was having him. Then my epidural didnt work and he got stuck in my birth canal so they sent me for an ECMS. Because epidural wasnt working, they had to take that out and then put the spinal block in. And because Im allegeric to codine and morphine etc, I ended up vomiting for 5 minutes before they could start. Doctor decided to check one more time and seems vomiting had pushed him down and I ended up delivering with forceps naturally.

Anyways, back to bed to try and catch up on some sleep. Have attached photo of my little man and hope to read back soon and send wishes to all xx
 



Attached Files:







Jaxon Photo.jpeg
File size: 113 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats Taurus!!! Sorry to hear you had such a trAumatic time but glad u are both safe and well! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Raptasaur

Taurus what a cutie. Who knew vomiting could be so helpful? So glad you avoided the section and are settling in so beautifully to being a mummy. Best thing ever xxxx

Afm had false labour Friday evening, even called the birth unit, but it all stopped after four hours. Had reflexology yesterday and this morning I have a show so hopefully not too much longer to wait!


----------



## melfy77

dairymomma said:


> I know I haven't posted in probably over a year but I had to hop on today for a dose of hope. To re-intro myself, I'm a 20 something, happily married mom of two and had six m/c. Two were unexplained, two chemical pregnancies, one had a very large hematoma which may have caused the m/c, and one stopped growing at 4wks but I didn't find out until m/c at 6wks. All were m/c between 6wk and 9wk4d. Today I am 9wk5d and I've had slight pink discharge 1-2 times a day for the last three days. Understandably I am scared witless right now and don't know what to think. I've been on progesterone since day 28 (from lmp) and I've taken progesterone before but haven't had pink discharge like this. When I've m/c or had a hematoma, it's always been red or reddish brown staining. I'm not cramping or anything (yet) so I'm not totally giving up hope but it's unnerving. Running to the bathroom every time I imagine a cramp but I can't seem to help myself. Has this happened to anyone else taking progesterone? The discharge has increased in amount every day but I still only see it once or twice a day.

It happened to me!! When I was pg with Zoe, and with this one. It can be pink/orange/weird tan color and it's totally random. Like I have it one day and then nothing for a week or 2:shrug: I hate it!!!

And I'm very sorry for your losses


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Raps! I had that with Leo. Mine lasted 3 hours with contractions 3 mins apart. I was sure Leo was going to ruin my little plan for a c section with all of his antics that night lol!

Dairy many of us had everything from full on bleeds (at 7 wks for me) to pink discharge... and it appears that the progesterone can irritate your cervix and cause. However, as someone who has also lost 6 babies we all know it can mean other things. Time and a whole load of hope will tell chick x

Taurus what a gorgeous lil man! Our boys seem to like to do things the awkward way don't they! Sounds like vomiting did the trick... who would have thought lol! 

Hey Mel! x


----------



## Zebra2023

He is gorgeous Taurus, sorry to hear about your traumatic labour :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a little more relaxed now that I haven't seen any more discharge since Friday evening but I'm still quite anxious. Would really like another ultrasound to make sure there's still a strong heartbeat and my cervix is closed but my dr isn't in until Tuesday. If I'm not feeling any better tomorrow or the spotting returns I might try to get in to see another OB dr but I'd prefer to talk to my own so I'm holding out til Tues if I can. Just hate the waiting and not knowing part. It's the hardest about this whole thing, especially when you have a history like mine.


----------



## MightyMom

Congratulations Taurus!!!


----------



## mommaandbaby

Taurus he is such a little cutie!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Taurus!! Gorgeous baby boy! 

Dairy- I bled red from progesterone, freaked me out but all was ok. :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Taurus! :) He's very cute!!! 

Rap- you're next!!

I never bled from progesterone but I got really irritated from it and it gave me a yeast infection :/


----------



## dairymomma

For you ladies who had issues while taking the progesterone, were to doing the suppositories or taking the pills? I'm on the pills but the (quick) research I did said it was more typical with the suppositories...Freaking out again because I wiped pinkish brown again this morning and it was in the toilet, too. First time, it was just when I wiped. I'm calling my dr. as soon as her office opens and seeing if she'll get me in for an ultrasound today. I just want to see my baby and see that strong healthy heartbeat.


----------



## dancareoi

Hope everyone is well. Thought this thread has gone quiet but had somehow unsubscribed!

Congrats Taurus he looks lovely

Raps you next then who's after that ?


----------



## LilSluz

Dairy - best to get it checked out anyway & today is Tues so assuming you are at the Dr's - GL (& please try to switch from pills to the suppositories or gel inserts as pills are not very good at all. If prog is an issue for you I'm afraid the pills may not cut it. :flower:)

Taurus - oh my, what a fiasco your labor was! But funny (not really funny-funny but YKWIM) that you delivered naturally due to major wretching?! :wacko::saywhat: OMG, that must have been awful did they not know your allergies? :shrug: That's usually one of the 1st things they ask. :nope: Well as long as he came out & is healthy - & he is really cute!!! :cloud9: Congrats & welcome Jaxon! :flow:

Rap - Thanks hun & :coffee: :haha: Not long now - I keep popping in quickly as work has been a bear (how dare they expect me to work on my BNB time?). 

Zebra - thank you & happy double-digits! :happydance:

Pad - :hugs:

Angel - how are you doing?

Thanks to all of you who posted nice comments about Lil Flo. :winkwink::thumbup: Hopefully she'll cooperate a lil more next time & give us a lil better shots? Who knows - we'll see. But can't post my usual individuals due to work encroaching on my BNB time :dohh: so hoping all of you are keeping well, that upcoming scans are good ones, a big :yipee: to all the milestones & good news & big :hugs: to all that need them!


----------



## Zebra2023

I had my GTT today, pleased that is over with. Get my results tomorrow, well they will ring if I have GD. I told them not to call :haha: The drink was horrible :wacko:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> I had my GTT today, pleased that is over with. Get my results tomorrow, well they will ring if I have GD. I told them not to call :haha: The drink was horrible :wacko:

I hope it comes back clear for you. GD is hard work!


----------



## melfy77

Hello ladies:flower:

I don't have much time to catch up tonight, but just wanted to give you an update on my (amazing) scan: We have a hearbeat:happydance: 170 bpm!! Turns out they also checked my hcg levels last week (I was 5 weeks+2 or 24 dpo), and they were 29 000!!! Everything looked perfect, so hoping it's a sticky bean:happydance:


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Melfy, crossing fingers for you!

Great news Zebra- what exactly is involved in the test?


----------



## padbrat

Just popping by to say... I have heard from Raps this morning! I won't reveal all the details of her fab news as it is hers to announce... but just to put everyone's mind to rest Rap had her beautiful baby boy last night and is now home with him getting in some serious cuddle time! YAY!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Rap!!!! Can't wait to hear the details and pics xx


----------



## emz1987

Hey Ladies,

Congrats Rap, Cant wait to hear your birth story and see some pics.

Lovely pics Taurus, He's Gorgeous!

Fab news Melfy, Fingers crossed this is your sticky Bean :happydance:

Dairymamma I Had discharge and bleeding a few times in this pregnancy but everything has been ok. I know how frightening it can be, Try and get some rest. :hugs:

Hi Pad, Zebra, dancareoi, LilSluz, Tuckie and any one else I've missed.

Had my 36 week check up today with the consultant and everything's going really well. My little princess is growing well. Been having lots of Braxton hicks this week and quite a lot of pains so got a feeling she may be here early :happydance:


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats rap!!! can't wait for pics

melfy great news:happydance:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Melfy :happydance: That is brilliant news!!

Congratulations on your little boy Rap, can't wait to hear your birth story and see pictures :flower:



Lallie81 said:


> Congratulations Melfy, crossing fingers for you!
> 
> Great news Zebra- what exactly is involved in the test?

Thank you Lallie :) You have to fast from 10pm the night before until you have finished the test. Once you get to the hospital they take a sample of blood then give you this horrible flat cola drink. Once you have drank it, you have to wait 2 hours in the hospital and have repeat bloods done. It isn't so bad :)



emz1987 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Congrats Rap, Cant wait to hear your birth story and see some pics.
> 
> Lovely pics Taurus, He's Gorgeous!
> 
> Fab news Melfy, Fingers crossed this is your sticky Bean :happydance:
> 
> Dairymamma I Had discharge and bleeding a few times in this pregnancy but everything has been ok. I know how frightening it can be, Try and get some rest. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Pad, Zebra, dancareoi, LilSluz, Tuckie and any one else I've missed.
> 
> Had my 36 week check up today with the consultant and everything's going really well. My little princess is growing well. Been having lots of Braxton hicks this week and quite a lot of pains so got a feeling she may be here early :happydance:

Hey Emz :wave: Pleased your little girl is doing well, lovely news. Exciting that she may be making an appearance soon :D

AFM - I haven't had a call today so I don't think I have GD :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Rap fab news and many congrats - looking forward to seeing pics.

Emz I'm guessing its you next!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats rap and Melfy!!!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Melfy that's fantastic news about your scan, sounds very very promising!! 

Congrats to Rap! Can't wait to see a pic of your little man and hear your birth story  

Xx


----------



## ButterflyBee

Hello...

I have no idea how to go about introducing myself on here or if I am even doing it right - but here goes!!

I see that you all know each other well so I am sorry if I am gate crashing and perhaps you could point me in the right direction if I am in the wrong place?

I have been TTC for 4 years. We failed several cycles over a year (clomid) and then finally managed to fall pregnant twice with gondotrophin cycles but both sadly ended in miscarriage (chemical & @ 7 weeks). I had several tests that flagged up problems so I was referred to St Mary's Miscarriage clinic where I met with Prof Regan - I had a load of tests done but they all came back normal.

I then (to my amazement) fell pregnant naturally. I had a scan privately at 6 and 8 weeks with strong heartbeat and all was progressing well but at 9 weeks the scan showed that the heartbeat had stopped. We were devastated. We had the tissue analysed but it was 'inconclusive' 

We discovered 6 months later (3 weeks ago) that I am pregnant again! We are this time being monitored very carefully by St Marys Miscarriage clinic. I had a scan yesterday which showed I am 7 weeks pregnant and we saw a heartbeat and everything looked fine. I had a bloodtest done (TEG test) and the results came back this afternoon as raised. I have been prescribed 150mg of asprin.

I have my next scan on Wednesday next week.

I am so scared and don't know what to make of any of this - has anyone had any similar experiences?

Thanks! BB x


----------



## cb1

Hi butterfly - I'm also new here, I'm on my 5th pregnancy, 1st resulted in a healthy boy who's just turned 3, 2nd was an mmc picked up during a private scan at 7 weeks, 3rd mmc scan at 7 weeks showed heartbeat, scan at 9 weeks showed heartbeat lost, 4th was the same as the 3rd, but 9 week scan showed no further growth after the 7 week scan.

I'm obviously worried this time around. I'm 5 +5 today. I've requested my HCG levels be monitored ( unusual in the uk) and I've requested no early scans - I find them to stressful. I had tests after both my 2nd & 3rd mmc - 2nd came back as normal, 3rd showed very low TSH but t3 and t4 in normal range. My doctor ran a thyroid check last week and it all came back as normal...


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Pad, congrats to Rap.

Yay Melfy. Everything crossed for you.

Butterflybee, sorry for your loses. I have everything crossed that this is your rainbow x


----------



## ginny83

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats to the new bubs :)

Angel - how are you going? x


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks for the info Zebra...GD test sounds fine, just a bit time consuming!!
Welcome bumblebee and cb1- sorry for your losses, wishing you all the best for healthy, sticky beans! You will find excellent support here and get to know everyone in no time!


----------



## dairymomma

LilSluz said:


> Dairy - best to get it checked out anyway & today is Tues so assuming you are at the Dr's - GL (& please try to switch from pills to the suppositories or gel inserts as pills are not very good at all. If prog is an issue for you I'm afraid the pills may not cut it. :flower:)

I did get it checked out yesterday because I started spotting more and round ligament pain made me think I was cramping. Dr. just called with an update. My labs came back normal so she's not worried about my hormone levels at all. My ultrasound showed my jellybean is 10+5 (I'm 10+3 by my lmp) but I have a small hematoma which is causing the pink discharge. I had two of them with my dd but still carried her to term so I'm not AS concerned anymore. I've never heard of the progesterone pills being much different than the suppositories and the only time I've mc while taking the pills I had a chemical pg so it would have ended either way. It's something to consider for the future though.


----------



## MissMaternal

Welcome BB! I'm sorry for your losses but it is great that you are being monitored closely this time around. I hope everything goes well for you! And you're not gate crashing at all! :flower: xx


----------



## Raptasaur

Lucas Benedict born Monday 3 June at 9.15pm weighing 8lbs. My gorgeous boy!

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/30%20weeks%20scan/b68aecf9aac3b8b849075770dcc437f1_zps683c9556.jpg

Meeting his big sister for the first time

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/30%20weeks%20scan/7244490b140e03d7ad11def89de8fd60_zpsc6437758.jpg

Will come back with my birth story soon, just too busy feeding and not sleeping :wacko:. It's definitely more of a challenge when you have two! 

I am so happy with my little family. 

Hope everyone else is blooming and I'll try and catch up soon xx

Oh look, it's my due date today :baby:.


----------



## Zebra2023

He is gorgeous rap, loving the picture of your daughter and son together, so cute :flower:


----------



## mommaandbaby

welcome BB and cb1 I hope these are your sticky beans.

Rap he is soooo cute!!! big sister looks very happy:flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Gorgeous Rap xx


----------



## Tasha

Awww Lucas is beautiful <3


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats Rap!!! He's so handsome!!! Welcome to the world little Lucas :)


----------



## Hollybush75

Well I think my time here is over now :flower:

Rebecca will be 3 months old on the 19th :wacko: and certainly fills up my days now that she is "chatting", playing and laughing :cloud9:

This thread was a fab place to be during my pregnancy. I'm still so happy looking at the front page seeing all the rainbow babies that have brought love and happiness into so many lives that have been touched by sadness time and time again.

To those in here now, good luck :hugs: and to those who will be joining in the future, have hope and keep looking at that front page for reassurance that happy endings are not exclusive to fairy tales :kiss:

If anyone would like to add me on FB I'm Kathryn Sheppard, profile pic is of me cuddling Rebecca in the park.

Take care everyone :kiss:


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats rap he's a cutie! Love the name - Alfie's middle name is Luca!

Holly bush I'll add you on fb come over to Marl it's where we all hang out once we've had our bubbas x


----------



## heart tree

Rap, he's gorgeous! Congrats. I updated the front page.

Holly, come join us in the MARL thread. The link is on the front page.

Any newbies who want to be added to the front page, please PM me. I'll add you once a heartbeat is detected. Congrats to everyone who has made it to this thread!


----------



## LilSluz

Rap - :yipee::wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :flower: Lucas is soooo cute & I love that name (top of my boy list!). :cloud9: Great threads too (I know you had ot have made them - love the color & the style both!) Awwwww, you go enjoy your new :baby: & family & you can tell your birth story when you are "all settled" (like that happens right? :haha:).

Big loves to you chic :hugs::kiss: <3


----------



## LilSluz

melfy - great news - yayyyy! Congrats!!!

EMZ - you are next chic! She may just come early it sounds! Glad all looks good.

Momma - I guess you are next even if its quite a little while, eh? :shrug: Seems we have a little gap after EMZ...

Zebra - :happydance: on GD tests - yay! 

Pad - lovely update, thank you! Give that lil Leo cutie a big kiss from Aunt Lils! :kiss: tell him his future transatlantic girlfriend is trying her best to "ripen" for him. :winkwink: How's mommydom coming, have you settled into a routine?

BB & cb1 - sorry for your losses & congrats to you both! Yes you are in the right place & there's no membership requirement or need to know anyone coming in, so welcome & GL to you both!

Holly - aren't you going to MARL? If not then GL to you - its been quite a journey eh? :flower:

DM - Oh yay on all looking good & spotting only due to hematoma - that's scary though. Don't worry the pills work fine for a whole lot of people (its an absorption thing as pills have to go thru liver, etc vs right to the place needed). :flow:

Lil Flo had hiccups again this morning :cloud9: (awww poor baby, my tummy was jumping in rapid succession & all I could think of is "how cute"). 

And.... my 29wk bump pic! She's getting very big I must say! Its about time I got some mat clothes (but just a scarce few, as I'd rather spend $$$ on more time w/her during my unpaid mat leave :dohh::growlmad::shrug:):



Anybody else have bump pics to share?


----------



## 3xscharmer

:flower: 

Congrats on all the rainbows yall. Been quietly stalking for a while now and just thought I'd say hello, wanted to join but didn't really know anyone because all my wonderful friends on here have had beautiful rainbow babies already!! :happydance: but here I am anyway!

BB - welcome, lots of support here.

CB1 - believe we've crossed paths before when we had our miscarriages in March 2012 :hugs:. I too chose no early monitoring and I have to say best decision ever, took the stress off and I have actually been enjoying this pregnancy for the first time ever! Last time I was in that ultrasound room I was looking at my healthy son only to turn around and lose him to cord death, so I decided I wasn't going in before 12 weeks because I didn't think I could handle bad news in the same place that once brought me so much happiness. I did however get the HB on my Doppler and have been monitoring it myself!

Melfy - yay! A familiar name!!! :hugs:

AFM - I've had 2 more miscarriages since Zane and that brings me to 9 losses total (including Zane) but I'm 10 weeks today and doing okay. Some sickness here and there, lots of nausea that comes and goes but most of my pregnancies don't survive past 8 weeks, so I have hope and just decided that I'm gonna go with the flow, keep it really low key and hope for the best!! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!!


----------



## cb1

Hi Charmer - hope you're well! Glad to hear I'm not the only one who's opted out of early scans, I'm not sure if its making me any more relaxed though - i seem to be constantly feeling my boobs to see if they are any less full! I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and could really use some morning sickness to reassure me all is well. I'm glad you've made it past your 8 week milestone, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you xx

Hope everyone else is well, and looking forward to a good weekend xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Rap- what a cutie and congrats!!!!!

Lils- u look great!

Charmer- been thinking about u and glad to see u back! I think alot of us stalk here but no time to keep up ;) I hope this time works out for you :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Raps he is gorgeous

Lils love the bump - I have been in maternity clothes since 9 weeks! I bought some stuff off eBay to keep the costs down!

Welcome newbies , sending lots of best wishes your way for a happy and healthy nine months. I had lots of early scans this time and it is so nerve wracking and can't so any good to get so worked up every week!

Heart tree just noticed I'm not on front page if you could add me on, think we are team pink


----------



## MissMaternal

Rap, Lucas is soooo cute! And I love the picture of your daughter with him, I am so excited for my daughter to meet her baby brother! Though as the days go by I am getting more and more scared about how I will cope with two lol...

Great bump pic Lil! I really must put one up, I feel huge! 

Xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Has anyone heard from Angel lately...?? :shrug:


----------



## MightyMom

Charmer: So happy for you!! Sending lots of prayers your way. I think all of our hearts broke when Zane passed, I have been thinking of you every now and then and hoping you are doing well. I really hope this is an earth baby for you. Keep us updated!


----------



## Lallie81

Heart tree could you add me too please? We were told that Squig is a girl at our 12 week scan and will find out for sure at the beginning of July.

That's true that Angel has been quiet.... hope you are doing well if you are reading.

AFM, we had another good scan today showing Squig moving and kicking :happydance: We had decided that if we had good news we would go and buy the car seat today as there is a big sale on in the main baby shop here (there was a saving of about 100 GBP on the mothercare price!)..... we ended up buying a cot too! Just couldn't resist and the sale price made it very worthwhile! Our plan is to buy a couple of things each month but I didn't expect us to get off to such a strong start :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Charmer :wave: Hope this is a sticky bean for you :flower:

Lallie - Great news :happydance: 

AFM - I ended up in hospital last night due to no fetal movement all day, she is doing ok luckily, strong HB. They rang me up today asking how I am doing and if I have felt her. I have only just started feeling her now which isn't like her at all, her routine isn't the same. They said go back in if I don't feel much more. They also want to see me on Monday to check me and my little girl over again because of my history and high risk pregnancy. They are being wonderful, feel very cared for and relaxed to say I am rather anxious. I am wondering if it is the heat as I am struggling to cope, I am finding it hard to cool down. I am getting a lot of pelvic pain and lower back pain too.

Hoping everyone else is well :wave:


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello ladies. 

Lils lovely bump. Agree we need to see some more bump photos!

Charmer congratulations on your new pregnancy. I was so devastated for you when Zane passed away. So glad to hear you are doing so well with this pregnancy. 

Lallie hooray for a great scan and for making those first major purchases. 

Zebra glad you are being so well looked after and baby girl is doing well. They do have funny days sometimes when their patterns change, and they are very inactive but I know how hard it is notti worry. Hope you feel more comfortable soon. 

Hope everyone else is well. I am falling more in love with my son every day. I think it has taken this long to realise he is really here, and my journey to have another child is finally concluded. Still very sore and tired and my boobs are like bricks but feeling like a very happy mummy. A couple more photos for you - he has a lovely head of hair and is getting more beautiful to me every day.


https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/30%20weeks%20scan/157286bd21965284a40204c018637a51_zpsb7ce59f9.jpg

https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/30%20weeks%20scan/f55648ed662fde44ab126c02b8b1f358_zpsfc3b40c9.jpg


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Rap :flower: I am feeling much better this evening as she has become a little more active so won't be going in to hospital again until Monday when they check us over. It is so scary when they go quiet, I can never shift that anxious feeling. 

I am loving the photos Rap, look at his hair, there is loads of it. He is so adorable :cloud9:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for the warm welcomes and wishes yall!

Rap - so beautiful you lucky mama! Hope you are getting lots of cuddles!

Zebra - close to 30 weeks my DD slowed down and changed patterns, Doc said it was because she was getting so cramped, glad they are taking care of you and hope LO starts moving again and stops scaring you!

CB1 - with Zane I didn't get anything until 7 weeks and then it was only dryheaving until 9 weeks when I started throwing up, you still have plenty of time.

Hope everyone else is doing good!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Rap, adorable :)

I have Angel email address so I drop her an email check she ok

Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Charmer great news!! I am keeping everything crossed for you. And congratulations to everyone on here  Rapt your son is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Charmer :flower: I am coming up to 30 weeks soon (officially in the third tri now :happydance:) so maybe it is getting to that stage. She was active this morning at 5am like she usually is so that is a relief too :D

Hope - That would be great, I hope Angel is ok :)


----------



## MissMaternal

It's a horrible feeling isn't it zebra, waiting for them to move! My little man has been quiter the last week or two as well, still moving but not as much or as strong as before, scares the life out of me! X


----------



## MissMaternal

And as i finished typing that, he starts having a wriggle... :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

MissMaternal said:


> It's a horrible feeling isn't it zebra, waiting for them to move! My little man has been quiter the last week or two as well, still moving but not as much or as strong as before, scares the life out of me! X

It sure is, especially when you try and get them to move as well as they don't. I sympathise with you. I am pleased he has started to wiggle around now, such a relief :happydance:


----------



## padbrat

Aww Raps he is absolutely gorgeous! And may I say what a fab name! Lucas is one of Leo's names too... great minds thinking alike clearly! I cannot wait to meet him in person!... And stuff a bit of cake in my gob as well!! 

Lils loving the bump shot! Lil Flo is looking lovely as are you chick! 

Charmer so good to see you back here! I tried to take the same attitude with Leo... relax and lots of hope... can't say I was chilled the whole pregnancy.. but hey who knows cos it worked and Leo is here! 

Hey Lallie, Zebra, Dan, Taur and all the new ladies welcome!

Plus our lovely returnees... Fili, Mel... and one other... but I will let her announce! LOL


----------



## melfy77

Pad: i just saw your reply on MARL. BnB also ate some of my replies in the past...it's just so frustrating!!! Like you finally manage to find 10 minutes to read and reply, and then BAM!! All gone. Stupid internet lol. I'm sure Leo is getting bigger and bigger everyday!!! Such a cutie:cloud9:

MissMaternal: I remember when Zoe wasn't moving much I would poke my ribcage (where her butt was) and she would wake up, probably thinking: ''Seriously mom, again?!'':haha:

3x: So happy to see you again:happydance: 

Zebra: DD's pattern also changed when I was 28-30 weeks:winkwink: 3/4 of your pregnancy is over!! can you believe it?!:happydance:

Rap; He's so precious:cloud9: Love the hair, and he looks so peaceful. I remember when Zoe was a newborn she had soooo much hair...but she lost it all, and now it's all blond!! Blond hair with blue eyes...a beautiful Dutch girl:cloud9:


----------



## Hope39

The 'one other' was a right shocker too.......... 

Hope you girls are all doing ok

afm, just waiting for appointments now, I get the results of the last D&C on 2july and I go see Dr Shehata on 5th July.

I also had an appt through this morning for the 3rd October to see the consultant that I am seeing on 2nd july at local hospital, I rang to ask what it was for, its my recurrent mc appt, yeah right! October, hallelujah for the referral to Dr S, no way I am waiting till October for the next plan of action

I must email Angel now, completely forgot


----------



## Zebra2023

Hey Pad :wave: Excited to see who is joining us :D

Melfy - She must be having a pattern change as I have been checked thoroughly today by maternity assessment and she seems to be good. Eeeep I can't believe it, it has gone so quick. 12 weeks 6 days to go :happydance: Or less if they induce me/or she comes early :D :flower:

A little into further detail what happened today, they brought me in at half 11, put me on a CTG for about an hour as she kept moving from the doppler :haha: I had to press this button every time I felt her, which was quite a little but not as strong and not as much as I usually would but yesterday she was way active than normal. At 5am this morning she was kicking around, I think the birds were bothering her as every time one made a noise she would react. They were really loud this morning. Anyways they didn't seem to be fully happy with the CTG so they sent me for a scan at 2pm so I was waiting around for a while. I didn't mind, we decided to get some lunch. The scan went well, she is measuring fine still, no problems, they were happy to let me go afterwards. We saw her little face on the scan, she has a cute little button nose (which she has from me) at the dating scan it looked like she had my partners pointy nose, soon changed :haha: guess we won't know for sure until she comes out. She was blinking away which was so adorable. We also saw her gulping too :cloud9: I felt something in my ribs, the sonographer said it was her knee :haha: I am a lot more calm now knowing she is fine, big relief :D


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi Ladies

Charmerx- I've seen you throughout some of the threads and I'm so thrilled to hear your news!! Congrats :happydance:

Zebra- glad all has checked out, i've been having active and not so active days too. I'll poke at her to try and get her to move and then hubby scolds me and tells me to leave her alone :haha:

Rap- Congratulations! He is just gorgeous!!

Lils- great/beautful bump pic

Fili- is your ticker accurate? Are you preggo too?!?!?!

I was looking on the first page and noticed there are quite a bit of team pinks- only blues I know of are MissMaternal and Ambigious Hope. Speaking of- has anyone heard from Ambig?

AFM- Had 28 week scan last week and all seems fine. She seems to be big like her brother with an estimated weight of 3 pounds 8 ounces.
We also got quite a bit done with the nursery...
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tasha

Rap, he is gorgeous.

Fili, oh my goodness congrats lovely x


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Scarolina :flower: It is scary isn't it :wacko: naughty hubby :haha: Pleased your scan went well. Loving the nursery :D Looks adorable.


----------



## LilSluz

Hopeful &#8211; thank you chic! :hugs:

Dan &#8211; thanks! Wow 9 wks, really? You are on like #4 now though right so you show early & whatnot. Bellieve it or not I still fit into my &#8220;fat jeans&#8221; w/the belly extenders (fit into everything until last week &#8211; love those things) You may have to PM Heart to be added as she only gets on here & there (& tell her the gender). :thumbup:

Lallie &#8211; ditto on above & love your 3D avatar &#8211; awww!

MissM &#8211; Yes! Bump pic please! I need to PM Angel to check on her as I&#8217;m worried, now. :nope: Hoping its &#8220;just&#8221; the hubby situation&#8230;

Charmer &#8211; welcome back to you. I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about all of your losses & about Zane. :cry: (that's my nephews name too). I am hoping upon hope that this is your sticky. :flower: Are you on the whole &#8220;PARL regimen&#8221; now?

Zebra &#8211; scary! :shock: I&#8217;m so glad she&#8217;s OK & they are closely monitoring you though. 

Rapt - :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Awww he is so very cute & I see your crochet (?) abilities in all your piccies too &#8211; lovely! I&#8217;m so glad you got your beautiful rainbow&#8230;didn&#8217;t seem that long ago we were all on RMC having disappointment after disappointment&#8230;now look. :thumbup:

Pad &#8211; is that your way of inviting yourself over to Rap&#8217;s house & telling her she better have cake waiting for you too? :haha: Thanks hun :hugs:. Lil Flo was wondering if that was her best side? She wants to look good for her transatlantic bf. :cloud9: :haha:

Scary &#8211; great nursery pic! :thumbup: ( I don&#8217;t even have my furn yet or anything else :blush:). Glad the scan went well & wow &#8211; welcome to the gigantababies club then! :haha: Good eye spotting that siggie!

Fili &#8211; Congrats to you!!! :yipee: I won&#8217;t say who else is also PARL-prego but glad you have a bump buddy! Will you be coming back to PARL?

Hope &#8211; October!? :saywhat::shock::grr: Yes because women our age have 6 months to wait to see the Dr! :trouble: Unf____believable. Thank God for Dr S appt. :flower:

Coming up on 30 wks in 2 days &#8211; my ultimate milestone. :dance: Lil Flo has been kicking the heck out of me in the middle of the night the last few nights & waking me up for 2-3 hrs/night. :bodyb: Oh well, better get used to it. (& it feels like she&#8217;s playing w/my ribs sometimes? :dohh::haha: Oy vey, not a toy my dear LO! :wacko:) And I have days now when I'm walking around it really feels like she's going to plop out right on the floor (so I walk around the store holding up my bump w/2 hands all with a slight waddle :dohh: Crichey, I must be a sight! :rofl:). :blush: I've ordered a back brace/maternity belt so hopefully that'll help. 

Been preparing for the baby shower on 6/22 as they are throwing it at my house. How nice of them, I have so much to do now on top of work 6 days/wk & get ready for Lil Flo! :dohh: Lol, that&#8217;s ok, it forces us to finish the house &#8220;list&#8221; before LF gets here&#8230;

Hope everyone else is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Tasha

Yay for lots of movements and it being nearly baby shower time. Exciting for you lil.


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Tasha & wow, you are part of the BNB Team now? Congrats! How'd that happen? can't wait til you join us here :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Yeah, it is a very recent thing so please be kind to me :haha: Wobbles just asked me to join the team as they needed new moderators. I think due to me being report button happy, haha. 

I cant wait either. Get my results from Dr S in just over two weeks, and then hopefully a care plan that brings my rainbow. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## LilSluz

Maybe that & the 24,557 posts? :haha: We'll be lenient on you! :winkwink:

Oh yay for results in 2wks! :dance: You know I came across someone who had NK cells & the 20-25mg prednisone didn't do it, but 40mg did. :shrug: Dunno if that helps you, but have also heard of high NK cell pregs being successful w/both pred + intralipids? Just wondering if you need something really aggressive at this point, you know? :hugs:

I'm feeling good thanks for asking (except for raging hormones, hb, baby brain & insomnia but who's complaining! :winkwink: So very worth it) . Had some high risk issues & some major scares - have Total Placenta Previa - but being monitored closely. Just taking it week by week but hoping that by reaching the 30wk mark I'll feel much better. :thumbup: You know how it is, until you hold them in your arms, you worry.


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, yes that might have something to do with it although that is over five years (wont mention that almost 10k of them have been in the last fourteen months :haha:).

That is interesting, if the blood tests NKC come back really high, I will mention it to him. I am also going to be mentioning about the fact that I only bleed for one day, well spot for one day, so wonder if the lining is an issue :shrug:

Sounds like it has been a full on time for you. 30 weeks is a huge milestone if there is a change you might have a preemie. I felt like every two weeks is a big one at your stage 32 weeks, 34 weeks and 36 all seem like huge milestones to get to as well.


----------



## bumpyplease

Congrats charmer!

Yay tasha in being part of the team! Fx for dr S

Hi everyone x


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil great bump pic!!!! am I really next after emz:saywhat: that makes me nervous and so excited!! but there is a few of you ladies just 2-3 weeks behind me one of you may go before me yet:winkwink:


scaro your nursery is looking beautiful!! 



anyone else hips really sore I can't seem to lay on one side for more than a half hour without having to turn over to the other because they ache so much. but I remember when in labour with my son I think my pain was all in my hips it felt like someone was trying to pull my legs off:haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratz on becoming part of the BnB team Tasha :D

Lil - Hope you have a lovely baby shower :happydance:


----------



## 3xscharmer

LilSluz said:


> Charmer &#8211; welcome back to you. I&#8217;m so sorry to hear about all of your losses & about Zane. :cry: (that's my nephews name too). I am hoping upon hope that this is your sticky. :flower: Are you on the whole &#8220;PARL regimen&#8221; now?


Thanks, not on the whole regimen, just prenatals, vit D, baby aspirin and some vit E here and there. I had a lot of pregnancies where I took everything in the book and still miscarried, so I figured I'd go back simple like I did with dd. Seems to be working so far, Heartbeat still beating away in there!

Scaro - love the nursery!! 

Tasha - congrats!


----------



## LilSluz

Charmer - great news & GL I hope its finally the one! :flower:

Momma -its a ways off (hopefully) but yes you are next! But its entirely possible for me to sneak up on you & beat you to it w/my issues. My c-sec is 8/15 so that's at 39wks so really i'm only 1 wk behind you now. What's you EDD?

MissM - Happy 30weeks! :dance: you would be after Momma, but are you getting a c-sec or natural? I can't remember who was getting c-sec's in our group (maybe it was Scary)? Gawd I can't believe we are talking about the next line up & we are actually all in it! :saywhat: That's scary to think about! :shock: 

Scary - Happy 29 wks :happydance: was it you having a c-sec? If so when? 

AmbigHope - Where are you?

I need to do a ticker for my c-sec I guess... Its 8/15 at 12pm. Yikes, no too frightening to think about right now. :nope: Maybe later...


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. 

Charmer I didn't realise you are pregnant, congrats, holding your hand.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the nursery!

Lils- I'm planning on a repeat c-section, but I don't have a date yet- in fact there has been very little discussion about delivery yet. I'm estimating that it will be at 39 weeks and that would be 8/20. It seems so far away and then at others time it seems just around the corner. I also have the potential to jump ahead- I had my son at 36 +2 for low fluid and my fluid levels are ok now, but still on the lower end of normal so we will see. Completely agree- cannot believe we are already coming up on the next wave :happydance:

Tasha- Good luck with Mr. S- i'm in the states, but feel like I know the man myself now :haha:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Sorry momma- no advice on the hips. I can only imagine how uncomfortable that is. :nope: Do you have one of the body pillows? Haven't used on myself, but some ladies seem to love them. 

Lils- missed the comment about the shower coming up!!! So exciting :happydance: As far as the furniture in nursery- we already had most everything from my son, the only new furniture we bought was the changing table/dresser. Hubby freaked out at 26 weeks because my son came at 36 weeks and he realized that we could be running out of time so all the big stuff got taken care of :haha: I'm sure once the shower is done and you get tons of the stuff needed it will get sorted quickly. Oh and 1 day early but Happy 30 weeks!! :happydance: it's just amazing that we are in the final stretch!


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil my due date is aug 7th. doc said if I change my mind and just want to go C-section I can pick a date anytime after aug 1st.they don't want me going to much over due date due to my son being 9lbs 3oz and thinking this one may be big too.


scaro I do have a body pillow and use it some times the aches ease off a little if I put between legs but hate the turning back and forth with it.


----------



## mommaandbaby

bump pic! 32 weeks tomorrow
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2504 (2).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dancareoi

Hi all, somehow manages unsubscribe myself again, I think it's my phone, I recently changed from a blackberry to an iPhone, how I miss my blackberry!

I seem to have missed a lot 

Momma, I have that problem with my hips, they start to ache after lying on them for a while, so I have to keep changing position which is no easy task!

Lils, hope you enjoy your shower. Your section is booked for my DH bday, 15th August .

Hi to everyone else.

Afm, felt uncomfortable again today, really stretched as if I am going to burst! Quite uncomfortable!

Struggling with my blood sugar levels, taking insulin 3 times a day now and clinic upped my dosages again yesterday. They said at this stage I will probably be increasing the dose twice a week!

Lying in bed writing this, about to go to sleep and baby has been having a right old wriggle about .

I am going to try not to unsubscribe again! I just thought everyone had gone quiet!


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, congrats! Would you like me to add you to the front page again? So happy you are back.


----------



## dancareoi

heart tree said:


> Charmer, congrats! Would you like me to add you to the front page again? So happy you are back.

Heart could you add me please. Team pink at moment!


----------



## emz1987

Lovely bump pic mommaandbaby. I know how your feeling with the hip pains. I'm forever turning over in the night as my hips and ribs are hurting. 

Congrats Charmer :happydance:

Lovely pic of the nursery scarolinarn04.

Lils happy 30 Weeks, Time to start counting down now :)


Had lots of back pain and sharp pains last night but feeling fine today. Feel so inpatient waiting for my baby girl to make an appearance. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## dextersmum

Hi Ladies

am managing to read the updates but don't have much time to post anything as busy with the baby. I am thrilled to keep up with all of your news and hear about your pregnancies and due dates etc 

Can anybody direct me to where the MARL forum is as I can't find it

AFM baby is doing great and I am enjoying every minute of being a mummy

I have attached some photos of Lexi she is now 6lb 4oz


----------



## dancareoi

dextersmum said:


> View attachment 628863
> 
> 
> View attachment 628865
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> am managing to read the updates but don't have much time to post anything as busy with the baby. I am thrilled to keep up with all of your news and hear about your pregnancies and due dates etc
> 
> Can anybody direct me to where the MARL forum is as I can't find it
> 
> AFM baby is doing great and I am enjoying every minute of being a mummy
> 
> I have attached some photos of Lexi she is now 6lb 4oz

She is beautiful, how old is she now ?


----------



## 3xscharmer

heart tree said:


> Charmer, congrats! Would you like me to add you to the front page again? So happy you are back.

Hi heart!! How are you, baby and DH doing?? As far as adding me, think I'll wait, don't really want to remove Zane from there, I used to hop on here just to go and look at his name on the front page and then read every single post I made about him as a way to connect. Sounds crazy I know, but I HAVE NEVER EVER in my entire life claimed to be sane lol! Sooo...when are you coming back :haha: :blush:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Dextersmum- I'd just go to search at the top of the page and then type in MARL - it should come up!


Fili - congrats!!!!! Hope you are coming back!! 


hello to everyone else and hope yall are doing okay today


AFM - Um threw up today...sigh, I haven't thrown up since Friday, felt pretty good Saturday, a little off on Sunday, could barely move on Monday and had tp pretty much force myself not to get sick, little nausea on and off yesterday and on and off again today until I threw up at lunch and then felt better for a couple of hours before the nausea started again lol! Lots and lots of nausea! Oh well, glad that I have symptoms, could be worse! Oh and my boobs are huge again lol!


----------



## ginny83

Hope - did you hear back from Angel? Hope she's doing ok x


----------



## LeeC

Hey all. I've been MIA for the past 6 weeks as Morgan is keeping me very busy :)
Just jumping back on here to catch up now.

Charmer, congrats on your BFP, I was delighted to see on MARL a few others too.

So who has had babies since I was last on, I'm so excited to see I just had to post before I even started to read back.


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies,

I am here again and hope this time is sticky bean.
Brief about myself , I had 4 chemical pregnancies, 3 ended in the 5th week, I then was referred to st Georges, and after all tests I was told nothing is wrong with me but they gave me progesterone suppositories, and aspirin. That lasted a bit longer but a day before the 7th week everything ended. I was not happy with them anyway, there were major problems, even changing my appointments after a month wait in the last minute, and they never answered my questions, and was always rushed. I asked my GP to refer me to Epsom, to dr Shehata team, they were wonderful and answered all my questions, and was told to take vitamin d, aspirin, folic acid, and omega3 supplements. I was told to take prednisolone 25mg during ovulation and progesterone after BFP but we were planning to start this month but I just discovered I am pregnant now, I am worried that I did not start the prednisolone early but I started it now, and I hope it is not too late, and hope this one is my sticky bean, and good luck to you all.


----------



## bumpyplease

Sorry - deleted


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lee - thanks, love the pics on FB, gorgeous boy you have and love the name Morgan, was actually thinking that name for a girl...but I won't steal it! So 6 weeks now, when are you coming back lol kidding of course, enjoy Morgan while you can, he'll be a year old before you know it! 

Hur - hello, welcome back and hope this is sticky for you too honey!!!

Bumpy - not in the UK but if I were I would like your page! 

AFM - Threw up and fought nausea all day...oh well, trying to remember to be thankful but doing a lot of complaining just like all those normal pregnant women who don't have to feel like they should be grateful for every single symptom. I just don't like this nausea, throwing ups not so bad but this is all day, so this is a new thing for me and it's kicking my butt! But I know if I didn't have it I'd be complaining and would just about kill for it, never been this miserable in a pregnancy before and I keep dreaming of twins...sigh, calling the doc tomorrow at 11 weeks to see about getting in for a 12 weeks Nuchal Scan! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## heart tree

Charmer, I completely understand wanting to wait. I also want you to know I would NEVER remove Zane's name from the front page. I was simply going to add you a second time on there. Just PM me when you want to be added. I'm not often on this thread anymore. Delilah keeps me extremely busy! Good luck at your NT scan.


----------



## tuckie27

Charmer- congrats hun! :) so happy for you & so good to see on here again! 

Someone asked about the MARL link...it's on the 1st page of this thread. Hope to get to know more of you and your LOs when you ladies graduate! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls can I join here again? I am 5 weeks pregnant with no 2 after 4 miscarriages and then a little girl. I have no symptoms and don't think it's going well but hey ho gotta try right!??

3x I hope you continue to feel absolutely horrendous!!! :yipee: :yipee: xxx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Fili- too funny and welcome back!:happydance:

Charmer- sorry you feel bad, but it's always a little reassurance

Hur- Welcome and I'm hoping this is your sticky. I didn't do the steroid route, but lots of the ladies here have and have had great success. :dust:

Lee- So glad you and Morgan are doing well!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Heart - thanks, will let you know through pm when I'm ready,, probably after my scan on the 24th!

Fili - felt better today, just dry heaved a little, checked babies HB and couldn't find it at first, but I found it after about 2 minutes and it was 165-170 I couldn't find it because it had moved to a different spot, then I checked the original spot about an inch over and it was there to...so I don't know why I couldn't find it. Then at 1 I went to the bathroom and found pink blood in my cm and it freaked me out, listened to baby's hb again and it's still 165, so hoping everything is okay in there and trying not to freak out too much. I am cramping, but I do that off and on anyways. Hope you start feeling more like crap!!! 


AFM - aside from the new spotting, I got myself a doc's apt for June 24th!! I'll be 12+3 then, so I am excited and so ready and am really hoping that the time passes quickly, just trying to remind myself that I did spot some with Zane and this pregnancy I've only had about 2 spotting episodes before this, so hoping that it doesn't mean the worst, especially since Baby has a good HB still.


----------



## filipenko32

3x I had spotting with lexi at 9 or 10 weeks I was convinced it was over as I had bad cramping too and my consultant could find nothing wrong :shrug: but I was so freaked out I couldn't sleep all night while waiting for the scan. I'm really sure you'll be ok. In fact I am sure that when I was last posting on here with the now 'marls' we ALL had bleeding so I actually wanted it after that!!!! We all had cramping too! :hugs: I think you're just going to be over the moon during your scan! And that hb is fantastic just perfect xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Charmer-I've been spotting off and on for about 2 weeks now. It's def not the best thing when you have a history of mc, is it? Had an ultrasound last week that showed a small uterine bleed and the dr picked up the hb right away on Tuesday so at least I think I know why I'm spotting and everything is going good. Been freaking out a tad today because I *thought* I felt movement. I know at 12 weeks, it's a bit early and just hope I'm not psyching myself up and imagining things. Can't wait til I KNOW it's jellybean squirming though. Always reassuring to feel that little kickboxer practicing his/her moves, right? :)


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks gals for the reassurance, that is so true fili, I remember when I was spotting with Zane everyone else was telling me how they spotted too...with him it was spotting at 12dpo and then on and off until about 6 1/2 weeks, this time it's been at week 7 and 8 and I guess really you can't call today spotting, when I wipe there's nothing on the tp, I only see blood in my cm and that's got me thinking that the bleed must be extremely small if it's not actively coming out. So scary but just gonna rest up today and hope it quits after today like the last time! Thanks so much for all the positive vibes and dairymomma I hope it quits for us and fili gets a little teeny bit lol!! Sigh, the drama of parl! Glad to be going through it with you guys!

Oh and dairy - I honestly didn't think I could feel movement that early because I was after 20 weeks before I felt DD, but with Zane it started at 12 weeks and continued off and on until it got stronger so I know it was him. I could have sworn I felt this one a couple of days ago, but think it may be wishful thinking or phantom movements.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes give me some lol!!


----------



## filipenko32

Dairy momma you can def feel movement at 12 weeks


----------



## MissMaternal

I really need to have a proper catch up on this thread!! But just came on quickly to say congrats to fili!! Great news hun. Really hope it goes well for you! Xx

Also heart, I've been meaning to ask, can you please add me to the front page  xx


----------



## dancareoi

Definately possible to feel movement at 12 weeks, I did this time round. Can't remember with my first. Second was about 15 weeks and third was around 13 weeks, but this was about 12

When I had 12 week scan I told them I could feel movement and she told me it was too early, but I know what I felt!


----------



## tuckie27

Girls that want to be added to the front page: Heart has been asking that ppl PM her. I think she's super busy these days with little Delilah and isn't on here as much, so if you just ask in a post, she may miss it! 

:wave: Fili Funny seeing you back on here again already! :D you're definitely fertile!!! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Lol Tuckie I know, I could have had 6 kids by now, I can't believe this is my 6th pregnancy :dohh: 

Do any of you ladies have cramping like period cramping? I took it as a good sign as I had it with Lexi on and off up to about 7 weeks. I have had it this pregnancy but it stopped around 4 weeks 1 day and now i am just over 5 and haven't had it since :shrug: I don't know - maybe i am over analysing. I only have minor pangs in my boobs but my main symptom is debilitating tiredness & hunger!


----------



## anitaako

It has been a long time since I suffered as many of you have. I wanted to share my story to encourage those with many recurrent losses. Over the course of two years, I had seven miscarriages all before the 13th week. The doctors were unable to find anything to cause the miscarriages but went ahead and started me on progesterone suppositories and a baby aspirin. After the seventh Misc., I resigned my job as a teacher and after 4 months of planning to adopt became pregnant. With a careful eye from the doctors, and months of bedrest toward the end of pregnancy I was blessed with a baby girl. She is now 10. After 14 months I was again pregnant. This pregnancy was easy with no troubles at all. My now 8 year old son was born. They are both beautiful and healthy.


----------



## filipenko32

Anita I replied to you on the other thread - thank you :hugs:. Tuckie I just love your avatar!!!


----------



## jthro24

Hi Ladies,
I am so glad to have found this forum. It's such a great relief to know to you are not alone :)

I have been MIA for a while went through 2 more losses in the past 5 months..both were chemical. Prior to that I had 3 concurrent mc all before the 8 week mark. My long term hunny and I have been trying since 2010 and through all of the rollercoasters of emotions we have remained as strong as possible. 

So I am currently 3 weeks 5 days pregnant right now..I have taken 6 tests since yesterday and all have come back with lovely positive lines, including a clear blue digital. :happydance: I did do a Beta test yesterday but of course it being the weekend I won't hear anything til Monday more then likely.

My doc has ordered me to start Prometrium the second I get a bfp..so we are picking it up tomorrow.(funds were tight and my insurance kinda sucks!) lol But anyway, reading through here has given me some great hope that the progesterone may help my lil bean. (By the way I have done all the bloodtests to find the reason for me losses) nothing but low progesterone and a possible short luteal phase is what was determined. So I am praying this progesterone works and allows this lil one to burrow in and remain safe and comfy for the next 9 months. :)

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. Hope to chat with you all more.

LOADS OF BABY DUST YOUR WAY!!

xoxo


----------



## dancareoi

jthro24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am so glad to have found this forum. It's such a great relief to know to you are not alone :)
> 
> I have been MIA for a while went through 2 more losses in the past 5 months..both were chemical. Prior to that I had 3 concurrent mc all before the 8 week mark. My long term hunny and I have been trying since 2010 and through all of the rollercoasters of emotions we have remained as strong as possible.
> 
> So I am currently 3 weeks 5 days pregnant right now..I have taken 6 tests since yesterday and all have come back with lovely positive lines, including a clear blue digital. :happydance: I did do a Beta test yesterday but of course it being the weekend I won't hear anything til Monday more then likely.
> 
> My doc has ordered me to start Prometrium the second I get a bfp..so we are picking it up tomorrow.(funds were tight and my insurance kinda sucks!) lol But anyway, reading through here has given me some great hope that the progesterone may help my lil bean. (By the way I have done all the bloodtests to find the reason for me losses) nothing but low progesterone and a possible short luteal phase is what was determined. So I am praying this progesterone works and allows this lil one to burrow in and remain safe and comfy for the next 9 months. :)
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. Hope to chat with you all more.
> 
> LOADS OF BABY DUST YOUR WAY!!
> 
> xoxo

Congrats on your bfp .

I had 2 losses last year, one in jan at 13 weeks and 1 in sept at 9 weeks.

I had some blood tests done and a uNK killer cell test but all were negative.

I did find my luteal phase was only 10 days but a progesterone test last August was fine !

Anyway I have been taking 2 x 400mg progesterone since 7 days after OV and have been injecting clexane since 7 weeks pg.

I really hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## 3xscharmer

jthro24- Hello and welcome, I had two early miscarriages before I had my daughter, followed by four more m/c's before I got pregnant with my son who I lost at 17 weeks and then two more chemical m/c's before I got preggo with this one and I am currently 11 weeks 2 days and as of yesterday baby's HB was 165 so all's looking well! Good luck and fx'd this is your sticky bean!


AFM - threw up today! Not fun, took my husband to father's day supper, followed with father's day cupcakes and then let him give me a father's day haircut...he's ever cut hair before but it turned out great and FYI if you're my FB I may mention alcohol being involved (if anyone asks) as we are trying to keep this a secret for a while and that would really throw everyone off but obviously there was none involved!

Hope everyone is doing good and having great days!!!


----------



## LilSluz

Just time for a quickie before turning in...

Fili - Congrats to you & welcome back! :yipee: I had lots of cramping in this one, but most of my symptoms came at 6wks++. But maybe your lack of symptoms just means a boy :cloud9:

3x - Hope that nausea subsides "just once in a while". I'll bet you have a girl in there :winkwink:. Most of us who were majorly sick the whole time (me until 17wks, Rap same & scary same too) all had girls. Just think about how much extra effort (& hormones) it takes to make such fine specimens as all of us women? :haha:

Hurl & Jethro - Welcome - major FX this is the one for you ladies! :flower:

Lee - I can see you are totally enjoying Morgan from the FB photos :cloud9: so awesome :thumbup:

Ginny, Hope, Scary & anyone else asking about Angel, I had PM'd her last week - she's hanging in there, this is from her:

_Hi lils, thanks so much for caring, it really means a lot. My broadband is broken at the moment and it will probably be another couple of weeks before it's sorted. My mobile data allowance is also poor. Things have also been a bit tough so it's been very difficult to get online. Home life is so so, dh is really trying but I'm so busy with my new job and baby worries I'm not really helping improve things. I think I'm justified in making him sweat but I know I need to help too if I want to save our marriage. Watch this space lol...

I had a small scare last week re baby but all is ok. I got an emergency scan as I hadn't felt anything for a week but as hoped it was just hiding behind the placenta which is still low and anterior. Docs seem to be concerned about my history, age blah blah, we're all in the same boat. I'm to get growth scans every 3wks plus midwife checks inbetween those from next wk, 19wks today! Anomoly scan in about 10 days. 

Can you let everybody know I'm ok on parl please? I don't mind if you copy this message. I hope everyone is ok and I'll get back on as soon as I can. I've been having bnb withdrawal symptoms, miss all the catch ups! Xo_

AFM - back to Peri tomorrow for more scans, NST, contraction monitoring, etc. Will try to update after but its going to be an insanely busy & long week. so we'll see. Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Tuckie - love the baby Buddha avatar - lol. She's getting her zen on early in life :thumbup:

Scary - oh we're going to have to watch you as you may just be that sneaky one that beats us all to it at 36+! :winkwink:

Momma - my hips are hurting worse & worse too. I have a comfort-u body pillow so I find when I sleep on one of the legs, my hips don't hurt at all (other leg I hug between legs). I don't always stay in that position, but when I do, its soft like a cloud & so I guess that relieves pressure on the hips along with the pillow btwn the legs on the other side. have also experimented with bunching up a soft blanket underneath & that's helped some too. :thumbup: But after they are already sore if its bad I've done ice &/or heat (you have to experiment to see which works best).


----------



## dairymomma

jthro24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am so glad to have found this forum. It's such a great relief to know to you are not alone :)
> 
> I have been MIA for a while went through 2 more losses in the past 5 months..both were chemical. Prior to that I had 3 concurrent mc all before the 8 week mark. My long term hunny and I have been trying since 2010 and through all of the rollercoasters of emotions we have remained as strong as possible.
> 
> So I am currently 3 weeks 5 days pregnant right now..I have taken 6 tests since yesterday and all have come back with lovely positive lines, including a clear blue digital. :happydance: I did do a Beta test yesterday but of course it being the weekend I won't hear anything til Monday more then likely.
> 
> My doc has ordered me to start Prometrium the second I get a bfp..so we are picking it up tomorrow.(funds were tight and my insurance kinda sucks!) lol But anyway, reading through here has given me some great hope that the progesterone may help my lil bean. (By the way I have done all the bloodtests to find the reason for me losses) nothing but low progesterone and a possible short luteal phase is what was determined. So I am praying this progesterone works and allows this lil one to burrow in and remain safe and comfy for the next 9 months. :)
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself. Hope to chat with you all more.
> 
> LOADS OF BABY DUST YOUR WAY!!
> 
> xoxo

Hi, Jthro! Your situation sounds alot like mine. 6 mc (not all consecutive) before 9wk4d but I've had 2 kids and I'm currently 12+2 (or thereabouts) into this pregnancy. I've taken Prometrium with 4 of my pg and carried 2 to term, mc 1 (it was a chemical pg), and am currently 3 months into the 4th one. The only side effects I have when taking progesterone are I get REALLY tired about a half hour after taking it. Some people (possibly me included) do spot while taking it. I take the pills but others take suppositories, pessaries, or use a cream and I don't know if those have the same side effects. Good luck and I hope this is your sticky bean!:hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

CONGRATULATIONS, welcome and fingers crossed to all the new members :happydance: We all know how it feels to be at the start of this journey (again!) so I hope you are managing to stay positive and that time flies for you!!

Thanks for the update on Angel Lils, was getting really worried! Where do you get these u-pillows from? My hips are driving me crazy!! I have always had pain when I lie down so being pregnant is doing me no favours!

AFM- fattening up nicely :haha: Bump really starting to show now but still comes and goes. Screamed at my own body when I rolled over onto my back in bed and my bump stayed completely on the left for a while- hilarious! Starting to feel movements too so feeling very happy and lucky. 20 week scan on July 3rd- can't wait for confirmation of gender! At 12 weeks they said girl with 95% certainty....

Random question for everyone on Clexane or similar.... when you inject, do you push the liquid in slowly or quickly? When I was shown how to do it, the nurse pushed it really slowly but am wondering if it's better to get it over and done with quickly? Also, have switched from injecting my stomach to my thighs but bruising is still pretty severe and they last for ages. Is this to do with taking aspirin? Has anyone found a trick to avoid bad bruises?? I live in a very hot country so it's hard to avoid shorts, skirts and swimwear but I can't show my legs in public...... Really appreciate any ideas you guys have!

L
x


----------



## filipenko32

Lallie with the click clexane, you know where the shield comes down I do it medium speed but with the 'normal' injection type of clexane i do it slowly or it hurts!! My stomach is a mess too, no way of avoiding it i dont think :shrug: With my last pregnancy i stopped injecting at around 17 weeks and all bruising went pretty quickly after that :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Lil you're so far along now!! :yipee: so fantastic to see!! Yes I was very sick with my little girl but not until 8-12 weeks and then VERY sick much later on! I love having a girl I treat her like a doll dressing her up lol!! I love her so much :cloud9: being a mummy at last is amazing! I am 5 weeks 6 days today so don't know if this pregnancy is viable but we will see soon enough!

Jthro - welcome and I so hope this is your rainbow. 

Gosh Charmer reading back your summary :nope: you have really been through it. I know we all have but I always feel lucky in a way not to have lost a baby after a 12 week scan even though all mine had heartbeats which was bad enough. Also chemicals - never had one of those but I cannot imagine how frustrating & confusing they are! I really think this is your next rainbow baby for sure!!


----------



## ginny83

Lils - thanks for the update on Angel, so glad to hear things are going well with her bubs


I had my AMH levels tested back in Feb, but since I fell pg before my next appointment with the FS I never discussed them with her. I requested a copy of all my results the other day and found out today my AMH is only 6 :( I'm only 29 yet it says on the form 14-30 is the normal range and I'm in the low range. 

I don't think I have problems getting pregnant - DS was an accident, all other miscarriages where within 3-4 months of trying. Did anyone else have low AMH or have it linked to RM?


----------



## dancareoi

My clexane is the Click one which self retracts . I do it at a medium speed. I did have quite a bit of fat in early days to grab hold of so didn't really have a problem with bruising,

However since getting baby bump I have found it more difficult although have found the least painful place to inject is to the right or left side below tummy button level. I do have a bit of bruising but not too bad.

I don't inject in thighs as I inject insulin 3 times a day and use my thighs for that!

Lils coming along nicely now.

Ginny I have never Had low Amh levels, hopefully that is something they can resolve for you .

Sickness and baby gender-

My first was a boy - not much sickness at all

Second was a girl, I used to feel sick a day every day up until about 17 weeks.

Third was a boy - cant remember exactly but not as bad as with dd

We believe this one is a girl - I felt sick up until about 15 weeks. Really heavy every morning a feeling sicker as day went on.


----------



## filipenko32

Ginny Bumpyplease on the marl thread - hers was 4 I think then she got pregnant with her son. Please don't worry about amh - it's rubbish AND it fluctuates. Mine was 15 and I had 4 mc's. You will have another baby don't worry :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Just popping by to say hi ladies!

Charmer when BnB ate my last post on MARL i had said how chuffed and amazed I am to see you pregnant again! What brilliant news! 

Fili PMA chick.... I still admire you for having your babies so close together (see how convinced I am you will be fine! LOL)... I can barely deal with one gorgeous Son! hehehe... good on ya chick!

Lils! 30 wks! Lil Flo is flying now! I cannot believe she will be here in August! YAY! Good luck with the baby shower!

Dan I guess we haven't got long to wait to see if you are having a girl! Have to say I think the whole sickness thing and gender is right as I recall both me and Lee didn't have MS too bad and we both have boys.

Lallie I was a quick injector... that was the way the MW's did it so that is how we did it. Seemed to hurt less too. Lovely avatar chick!

Zebra so pleased all is well with baby x

Tash! Congrats on being on the bnb team!

Lovely to hear Angel and her baby are OK!

Welcome new ladies. Baby dust all round x

Hello everyone else! Like my twinnie Lee ... Leo is keeping me very busy but he is just gorgeous and it is so lovely to have him in my arms! Was so lovely to for my Husband to have his first ever Fathers Day yesterday!


----------



## mommaandbaby

welcome back fili and congrats:happydance:

welcome jthro24 and the other ladies I missed good luck and I hope these are your sticky beans:flower:

Lil I have been trying all different things too some nights are better than others I will try the heat/ice to see if it helps when they are really hurting:thumbup: and I think you are right about sickness and gender I had no sickness at all with my 8 year old son and none with this one and another boy that is one thing I lucked out with no sickness:haha:

:hi: to everyone else hope your all going good!


----------



## LilSluz

Dexters - forgot to tell you Lexi is a cutie hun! you have yoru beautiful rainbow now & I am so glad she is home now & you are enjoying her. :cloud9: You have been thru so much - you totally deserve this. :hugs:

Fili - Yes, can you believe I'm 30.5wks? OMG, its finally starting to sink in for me. :sad2::cloud9: I'm so glad she'll most likely survive even if she comes today, but just hoping she hangs in there as long as possible. So what's the plan are you getting a 6wk scan for hb? I know you ladies don't do the hcg doubling thing over there usually. I love your avatar too, btw - so cyte. And I'll never forget your beaming smile pic as you were in the hospital about to get the c-sec - was so cute. keeping everything crossed chic! :hugs:

Ginny - see my siggie - my AMH was .84! :saywhat: I know the scale is diff in UK, but it was defo diminished OR & my FSH had creeped up to 13. :nope: Loads of success & research on DOR/POF & low AMH w/DHEA & some other supps. If you look at the 1st page of my journal, I have something called the "4-Month Egg Challenge" where I took all kinds of egg quality supps as a Hail Mary before going to IUI (under Aug 2012 - you'll see it). It takes at least 4 months to start working & many have had success. I was told I could only conceive going DE but when retested & AMH started climbing back up, Dr said "actually let's try natural for 6 more months" & gave me a bunch of prog. & metanx (for MTHFR). Lo & behold, at exactly the 4-month mark when I was ready to give up I got my BFP & I guess I can now say it was a sticky one. Course I also did the lovenox, intralipids, Vitex & reiki healing also, but I know my egg challenge thing was a major player in the success of this one. Put it this way - it can't hurt right? And yes unfortunately younger people can get DOR. :nope: When do you find out about your testing of your last one? :hugs:

Dan - you are doing the surprise thing right? yeah I'd defo say a girl for you too!

Pad - Yes, I can't believe she's hanging in there! Well, I guess I can as she's had this strong, fighter, warrior chic energy in her all along. :bodyb::ninja::grr: she's going to be a doozy. You sound like you are on :cloud9:. Leo is a beautiful specimen :winkwink: & so happy DH got his first father's day. Funny we all have the same Father's day but we have diff Mother's days. Take good care of Lil Flo's boyfriend will ya? :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Lils that's really interesting about the egg challenge. I might try that if this pregnancy doesn't work out because it can't hurt right? Also I took CoQ10 this time but not with Lexi. Ha I remember that day well, I was so emotional I couldn't believe I was going to see my baby in 20 minutes from that moment! She came out iridescent lobster pink screaming her head off and I was so happy she was alive I didn't even ask the sex until 10 mins later (c section) and neither did Josh and then the nurse said: Hang on you don't know what you've got do you!?! LOLOLOL You will see your baby sooooooooo soon - It will go so fast from now on, but it's nice to enjoy being pregnant too?? Oh yes I will get the scan not the hcg I go insane with that hcg thing. I will prob have a scan next week - eek might know this time next week, preparing for worst hoping for best! xxx

Pad Leo is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :cloud9: And happy first Father's Day to your lovely hubs indeed!! xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Lallie - I still inject my stomach, but I find if I put on an angle & the angle of the needle is toward me it usually doesn't bruise. Sometimes it just hits a spot though. I also ice prior & afterward, but as far as how fast, I go by the sting - if stings a lot I do it pretty fast to get it overwith. If not too bad, I go medium. here's the body pillow I got. Its expensive but worth it IMHO:

https://www.amazon.com/Comfort-U-To...8&sr=8-1&keywords=comfort+u+total+body+pillow

I actually lay on one side of it for my hips & put th eother side btwn my legs or I put the legs together & lay on top (like sleeping on a cloud) but on a slight left-sided incline & a pillow btwn my legs. Its nice also because if you don't like the U part for your head you can turn it around & use your own pillow.

That's funny about your bump (you got pics?). My bump is actually crooked when I lay down flat - is anyone else's? My belly button points off to the left & i have a big hump on the right side no matter how she's positioned it seems - lol, weird. :wacko:


----------



## LilSluz

Fili - that's funny you forgot to ask the sex! :haha: Yeah CoQ10 is part of it - great! Lots of women have had success who've had DOR, but you're right even if not DOR these are typically good things to take (except if yo udon;t have DOR I might be inclined to cut out the DHEA? :shrug: or research it first to make sure) Hoping you don't need it though. :thumbup:

Wait, here's some studies on DHEA. Seems to suggest unless you are advanced maternal age, have DOR or POF, etc maybe not take it as it could go in the high range (but high DHEA issues seem to affect more of the "unexplained" RMC'rs rather than explained, so ???). 

Miscarriage Site studies:
https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/hormones-and-miscarriage/dhea-and-miscarriage

CHR Study:
https://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/dhea.html


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks lils that all makes perfect sense to me, I knew there was some caveat to DHEA I remember reading a similar thing a while back, good to know though I think it's helped a lot of people. Also my stomach has gone really hard and bloated already and I am only 5.6 I think it's the steroids but I look 4 months gone :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

Lils Leo is growing big and strong for his lil transatlantic chick Flo! 10lb 1 now at 8 weeks! That is a 2lb gain in 2 weeks.. he is right in the 9th percentile and perfect lol!!

Fili a very happy first Father's Day to your Hubby too! Especially special as you have (I have PMA for ya) no 2 cooking in there! xxx

Dexters Lexi is just beautiful!! xx


----------



## ginny83

Thanks Lils for that info I've have a look into it! :)

I think I just took it today as another blow, another thing I have to worry about. I feel really gutted tonight, but tomorrow is a new day!

I have my appointment next Thursday where hopefully they'll have all the results ready. I have a strong gut feeling it'll be another normal boy, but we'll see.


----------



## filipenko32

Ginny one of my losses was a normal boy and one was a trisomy 13 girl and the other 2 i don't know about. Are you always having chromo normal losses?


----------



## ginny83

I've had 2 normal boy losses, one at 12 weeks and one at 16 weeks and also one chemical which I obviously don't know about. This last loss was at 14 weeks and seemed really similar to the other 2 later losses - as in it was a MMC with everything looking great until one day there's just no heartbeat anymore


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: Hope everything goes smoothly for you all :flower:

Lil - Thank you for the update on Angel :)

Hello everyone else :wave: hope you all are well


----------



## dancareoi

Lils and pad we think we are having a girl, we asked at 20 week scan and they said it did look like a girl, but I want to check again just to be sure!

Pad , Leo sounds like he's doing great


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lils - unfortunately for me it doesn't matter the sex, with DD I was so sick until 26 weeks and that was with medication and with Zane I was sick until I had him at 17 weeks, I was on the verge of asking for medicine then too. 

Pad - thanks and Hello to you!!!! Hope you and Leo are getting in lots of cuddles, he's a doll! 

Fili - I used to consider myself lucky to have not gone through a second or third tri loss, unfortunately I did have to experience it but I am somehow surviving. Hope you are feeling like crap lol!!

Hello to everyone else, hope yall are all doing good and having a great day!

AFM - threw up again today after fighting back nausea for most of the morning, I'm okay now though! Ultrasound in a week! Keep dreaming about having a girl and also that the girl is a twin...but then I also had a dream about Ian Somerhalder that I highly doubt will come true...sigh lol!


----------



## MissMaternal

Lil thanks for the update on Angel!! I really hope your little lady hangs on a few more weeks at least, but its reassuring to have got to 30 weeks 

With regards to sickness, I was sick as a dog with my daughter, but haven't been sick once with my son! Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

ginny83 said:


> Lils - thanks for the update on Angel, so glad to hear things are going well with her bubs
> 
> 
> I had my AMH levels tested back in Feb, but since I fell pg before my next appointment with the FS I never discussed them with her. I requested a copy of all my results the other day and found out today my AMH is only 6 :( I'm only 29 yet it says on the form 14-30 is the normal range and I'm in the low range.
> 
> I don't think I have problems getting pregnant - DS was an accident, all other miscarriages where within 3-4 months of trying. Did anyone else have low AMH or have it linked to RM?

Ginny, fili is right my AMH was only 4.7 at 31 nearly 32 years old. I also had no probs getting pregnant (4 times in 11 months which all resulted in early mc) and the consultant found this surprising as he said low AMH would usually mean problems in even getting pregnant in the first place. He said getting pregnant and doing so so easily was encouraging and he was confident I would become a mum - well he was right my gorgeous little Alfie is now 9 1/2 months old!! I fad a fright at 34 weeks due to a ruptured uterus and emergency delivery but that's another story and I proud to say he's absolutely perfect in every way!

I couldnt remember my exact treatment plan so ive just trawled through the RMC page and if you look at Page 907 it's listed on there. I took coq10, pregnacare and a few other things for 3 months which were supposed to improve egg quality and then progesterone from bfp. Not sure what, if any helped but I finally have my miracle boy so would repeat that protocol again if we were to try for any more. I hope this helps a little and massive hugs to you sweetie x


----------



## ginny83

Thanks bumpy and congrats on your boy! sounds like the coq10 is the way to go. We're having a break until the end of the year so a good time to get everything ready.


----------



## filipenko32

Ginny youve been tested for APS and all that haven't you?


----------



## Zebra2023

Had my 28 week scan today, she is still doing well and is bang on target. EFW of 2lb 11oz :) She has turned for the first time as she has been head down pretty much all the time at scans. She is now breech, she has plenty of time to move again so I am not worried just yet. When I laid down on the bed, my tummy was lop sided. She has all her body on my left side and her head on my right, the sonographer said that will be why :haha: She had a full bladder too which was interesting to see. We didn't get any photos as it is getting quite difficult to get shots of her now :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic news Zebra! I think most babies turn by the end


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yay Zebra congrats! Plenty of time to turn, DD didn't go head down until around 35 or so weeks. Glad things are going so well and LO was looking good!


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello lovelies. Not got time to post properly as Lucas has glued himself to my boobs :haha:. Starting to feel more like myself, if a little on the knackered-side. These babies like the nightlife! He's a lovely baby, very happy and content so far, although he hates having his nappy changed so cries (which breaks my DH's heart as he does a lot of the nappy changes and Lucas just cries, then stops as soon as he comes back to me :happydance:). 

Thinking about you all and glad to see everyone is getting on well.

Lils hooray for almost 31 weeks!! 

Still haven't written up my birth story. Promise to get round to it soon.


----------



## ginny83

Yep Fili I'm pretty sure I've had almost every test under the sun! ;) The only things that have come up with me is that I had borderline low Protein S levels on only some occasions - got prescribed with clexane for this which I was on for my last pregnancy.

Also slightly high blood pressure, so got given BP meds too and that was also watched like a hawk this last pregnancy. 

I was also on aspirin and progesterone as "just in case measures", although the progesterone was only for 12 weeks so might ask it for longer next time. 


I am going to try and find a dr that who might try giving my steroids. It's hard to over here though - they all want something to come up on your test results first.... although I bet if I keep falling pregnant my low AMH will be "just a test result" and not mean anything. What if I have an opposite problem with other things, ie fine test results but my body doesn't act that way.


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks for all the replies everyone! Dancareoi- you sound like a true pro at injections! Do you bruise from the insulin or is that very different?

Ginny- my dr wanted me on the progesterone for 16 weeks, then as I had some left over she said to reduce from twice a day to once per day until I have finished all the packs I have. She says it does no harm so may as well wean myself off it!

Congrats Lils.... are you next?


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies, 
scarolinarn04 I remember you from your avatar when I had my other losses , glad everything is going well for you, so what are you taking for this pregnancy?

bumpyplease thank you for sharing your experience, I looked at it.

Raptasaur congrats, I also remember your user name, please share with us your experience when you have the time.

Any lady under shehata team and had successful pregnancy? I am using his plan this time around, only thing is making me nervous I did not start early, only when I got the bfp as I was not expecting to get pregnant. Also in the leaflet I was given it says I might take clexane or heparin injections, how do I know if I need it? The contact number I was given for midwife when I get pregnant, she is on holiday, and the answer machine says if I need a scan I need to contact the hospital, no more info, she will be back when I am 7 weeks hopefully!


----------



## hur575

Listening again to the answer machine, the midwife will not back until next year lol. What do I do now?? She was my first contact to inform when I get pregnant? Also I need my blood pressure to be monitored while I am on the steroid, do I book appointment to see the team or my GP?


----------



## emz1987

HI Ladies,

Sorry for the selfish post, will catch up on here later. 

Just wanted to check if any one leaked any water while 38 weeks? I just went to lie down and felt a gush of water, its not enough for my waters to have gone but im wondering if maybe this is the start of it? The baby doesn't feel like she's dropped yet and not in any pain. Left my midwife a message so just waiting for her to get back to me now.


----------



## Lallie81

Not sure emz but that sounds exciting!!!

Hur- am not with Shehata but my dr started me on the heparin after seeing a heartbeat only. Due to my scan appointment dates, that ended up being at about 6+5. Hope that helps!


----------



## hur575

Good luck emz

Lallie81, that helps thanks, I now sent her an email hope she replies, or I will book an appointment, as I do not know what do I do, do I just wait? is there no tests?


----------



## filipenko32

Hur I had my daughter under Shehata, I was on the high treatment plan. This time I've gone with a different consultant due to distance away as I moved and he has put me on less steroids - slightly different plan. With Shehata I did 25mg at ov then 40 at bfp. With my new doc I am did 25mg from start of my cycle. Got pregnant first cycle and stayed on 25mg. I'm also on aspirin And 40mg clexane but for 'no medical reason' just in case iykwim. I'm 6 weeks 1 day today but not having too many symptoms so not too hopeful :shrug:. If this doesn't work out I think I will go back to Shehata! I also have the intralipid drip treatment.


----------



## filipenko32

Emz if your waters have gone - and it sounds like they have you need to get to hospital within 24 hours, I would go now if I were you. You need to be checked because theoretically you are losing the amniotic fluid and labour could still take a while but you need to be monitored. Exciting!


----------



## dancareoi

Emz it could well be your waters. I think you need to call your labour ward and speak to them.

Good luck!


----------



## mommaandbaby

emz I think it may be your waters!!!! GOOD LUCK:thumbup:


----------



## hur575

filipenko32 said:


> Hur I had my daughter under Shehata, I was on the high treatment plan. This time I've gone with a different consultant due to distance away as I moved and he has put me on less steroids - slightly different plan. With Shehata I did 25mg at ov then 40 at bfp. With my new doc I am did 25mg from start of my cycle. Got pregnant first cycle and stayed on 25mg. I'm also on aspirin And 40mg clexane but for 'no medical reason' just in case iykwim. I'm 6 weeks 1 day today but not having too many symptoms so not too hopeful :shrug:. If this doesn't work out I think I will go back to Shehata! I also have the intralipid drip treatment.


Thank you, and good luck with this pregnancy.
Where you told from start that your steroid will increase? MY NK CELL COUNT 783, 22.8% it should be less than 12%.
In the leaflet it says 25mg once daily and that what I got, and I was told to call the midwife when I get pregnant, and she should advice me, that link is broke, as the message says she will no longer be in her office until January! Do I just book scan for 6 weeks? Or appointment ?


----------



## buttercup_82

Hi ladies

Hope its okay if I just jump in? Could really use some advice/ reassurance.

My background is this: I had a mc in 2010 (BO) then got pregnant with my DD straight after one cycle (textbook pregnancy); when DD turned one, I got pregnant again but last that little baby at 14 weeks (a girl, due to a sub chorionic haematoma i believe). Got pregnant straight away again after one cycle but lost that little baby at about 6.5 weeks. I had been taking 75mg aspirin and pregnacare since before my bfp.

Since the last mc was my third, I sought private medical help. My consultant said things looked good, couldnt see any issues on U/S and prescribed me 400mg cyclogest pessaries (1 nightly) from bfp and 75mg aspirin from bfp. Im also taking pregnancare plus. 

Im currently about 5w6d pregnant and am trying my best to stay positive. I have been having lots of symptoms like hunger pangs, tiredness, thrush (although maybe from the progesterone!  but did have a little before I started the pessaries before bfp); cramps, achy legs. But even though I am trying to stay positive, I am also petrified of the possibility of another mc. I guess I just want to know if anyone had any success on progesterone and aspirin? Really am staying positive but sometimes its hard after everything that has happened. 

Thank you all so much and hope everyone is doing well xo

p.s. sorry for the essay!!:flower:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hur- Aspirin until positive HPT, then lovenox (clexane in the UK, I believe). Progesterone from +HPT through 12 weeks. Otherwise, just folic acid and fish oil. I went to 2 fertility specialists and they couldn't find a cause- the best option they could offer was genetic selection IVF with the thought that I just had bad eggs. My insurance doesn't cover IVF so it would have cost around 15,000 (US). We decided to stay with my regular OB and the treatment plan that was successful with my son- we figured if there was another loss then we would get genetic testing done and go from there, but so far so good. Good luck with reaching a midwife- that has got to be so frustrating :wacko:

EMZ- agree with the ladies- get it checked. I'm pretty sure my sister and I both were leaking fluids and both ended up with induction/c-sections due to low fluid levels. 

Hi everyone!!:hi:


----------



## dancareoi

buttercup_82 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope its okay if I just jump in? Could really use some advice/ reassurance.
> 
> My background is this: I had a mc in 2010 (BO) then got pregnant with my DD straight after one cycle (textbook pregnancy); when DD turned one, I got pregnant again but last that little baby at 14 weeks (a girl, due to a sub chorionic haematoma i believe). Got pregnant straight away again after one cycle but lost that little baby at about 6.5 weeks. I had been taking 75mg aspirin and pregnacare since before my bfp.
> 
> Since the last mc was my third, I sought private medical help. My consultant said things looked good, couldnt see any issues on U/S and prescribed me 400mg cyclogest pessaries (1 nightly) from bfp and 75mg aspirin from bfp. Im also taking pregnancare plus.
> 
> Im currently about 5w6d pregnant and am trying my best to stay positive. I have been having lots of symptoms like hunger pangs, tiredness, thrush (although maybe from the progesterone!  but did have a little before I started the pessaries before bfp); cramps, achy legs. But even though I am trying to stay positive, I am also petrified of the possibility of another mc. I guess I just want to know if anyone had any success on progesterone and aspirin? Really am staying positive but sometimes its hard after everything that has happened.
> 
> Thank you all so much and hope everyone is doing well xo
> 
> p.s. sorry for the essay!!:flower:

Welcome buttercup. I had 2 losses last year at 13 weeks and 9 weeks. In December 7 days after OV I started taking 2 x 400mg progesterone pessaries and from 7 week pg injecting clexane.

I also take 1 pregnacare tablet a day and also had acupuncture once a week 

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## hur575

scarolinarn04 said:


> Hur- Aspirin until positive HPT, then lovenox (clexane in the UK, I believe). Progesterone from +HPT through 12 weeks. Otherwise, just folic acid and fish oil. I went to 2 fertility specialists and they couldn't find a cause- the best option they could offer was genetic selection IVF with the thought that I just had bad eggs. My insurance doesn't cover IVF so it would have cost around 15,000 (US). We decided to stay with my regular OB and the treatment plan that was successful with my son- we figured if there was another loss then we would get genetic testing done and go from there, but so far so good. Good luck with reaching a midwife- that has got to be so frustrating :wacko:
> 
> EMZ- agree with the ladies- get it checked. I'm pretty sure my sister and I both were leaking fluids and both ended up with induction/c-sections due to low fluid levels.
> 
> Hi everyone!!:hi:


Thank you for the quick reply, and best of luck hun. I am also taking omega 3, and I have the feeling it helped, it just a feeling, as with all my other pregnancies I got really faint lines with this one very dark line from start which was a nice surprise , also when we try for a baby I normally stay in bed, for at least 15 minutes, and every time we got pregnant that was the case except this one as we were planning to try next cycle, so some how I feel the omega3 helped maybe, as it is the only new thing I have introduced this time, it is just a theory in my head. 

I was thinking to do IVF too if nothing works but maybe will do it abroad in Egypt very successful doctor for only £1500 but that mean taking time off work, which could be unpaid holiday.


----------



## buttercup_82

dancareoi said:


> buttercup_82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope its okay if I just jump in? Could really use some advice/ reassurance.
> 
> My background is this: I had a mc in 2010 (BO) then got pregnant with my DD straight after one cycle (textbook pregnancy); when DD turned one, I got pregnant again but last that little baby at 14 weeks (a girl, due to a sub chorionic haematoma i believe). Got pregnant straight away again after one cycle but lost that little baby at about 6.5 weeks. I had been taking 75mg aspirin and pregnacare since before my bfp.
> 
> Since the last mc was my third, I sought private medical help. My consultant said things looked good, couldnt see any issues on U/S and prescribed me 400mg cyclogest pessaries (1 nightly) from bfp and 75mg aspirin from bfp. Im also taking pregnancare plus.
> 
> Im currently about 5w6d pregnant and am trying my best to stay positive. I have been having lots of symptoms like hunger pangs, tiredness, thrush (although maybe from the progesterone!  but did have a little before I started the pessaries before bfp); cramps, achy legs. But even though I am trying to stay positive, I am also petrified of the possibility of another mc. I guess I just want to know if anyone had any success on progesterone and aspirin? Really am staying positive but sometimes its hard after everything that has happened.
> 
> Thank you all so much and hope everyone is doing well xo
> 
> p.s. sorry for the essay!!:flower:
> 
> Welcome buttercup. I had 2 losses last year at 13 weeks and 9 weeks. In December 7 days after OV I started taking 2 x 400mg progesterone pessaries and from 7 week pg injecting clexane.
> 
> I also take 1 pregnacare tablet a day and also had acupuncture once a week
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 monthsClick to expand...

thanks for your reply :flower:

i see from your signature that you are 27 weeks along - thats great! Hoping the progesterone and aspirin will work for me too. hope you are keeping well xo


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Emz :flower:

Buttercup - Hoping things go well for you, happy and healthy 9 months to you :)


----------



## tuckie27

Congrats to the new parl ladies here! I hope these are your forever babies!!!

Emz-I kept thinking I was leaking and they kept telling me it was only pee :dohh: it's definitely worth getting checked out though! All they did was rub litmus paper down there but once they did the more thorough test & that one involved being probed a bit with a stick of cotton. Still said it was pee! I would certainly have it checked though because as fili said, they want baby out within 24 hours of a water break to avoid risk of infection. Best of luck to you!


----------



## dancareoi

buttercup_82 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttercup_82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope its okay if I just jump in? Could really use some advice/ reassurance.
> 
> My background is this: I had a mc in 2010 (BO) then got pregnant with my DD straight after one cycle (textbook pregnancy); when DD turned one, I got pregnant again but last that little baby at 14 weeks (a girl, due to a sub chorionic haematoma i believe). Got pregnant straight away again after one cycle but lost that little baby at about 6.5 weeks. I had been taking 75mg aspirin and pregnacare since before my bfp.
> 
> Since the last mc was my third, I sought private medical help. My consultant said things looked good, couldnt see any issues on U/S and prescribed me 400mg cyclogest pessaries (1 nightly) from bfp and 75mg aspirin from bfp. Im also taking pregnancare plus.
> 
> Im currently about 5w6d pregnant and am trying my best to stay positive. I have been having lots of symptoms like hunger pangs, tiredness, thrush (although maybe from the progesterone!  but did have a little before I started the pessaries before bfp); cramps, achy legs. But even though I am trying to stay positive, I am also petrified of the possibility of another mc. I guess I just want to know if anyone had any success on progesterone and aspirin? Really am staying positive but sometimes its hard after everything that has happened.
> 
> Thank you all so much and hope everyone is doing well xo
> 
> p.s. sorry for the essay!!:flower:
> 
> Welcome buttercup. I had 2 losses last year at 13 weeks and 9 weeks. In December 7 days after OV I started taking 2 x 400mg progesterone pessaries and from 7 week pg injecting clexane.
> 
> I also take 1 pregnacare tablet a day and also had acupuncture once a week
> 
> Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 monthsClick to expand...
> 
> thanks for your reply :flower:
> 
> i see from your signature that you are 27 weeks along - thats great! Hoping the progesterone and aspirin will work for me too. hope you are keeping well xoClick to expand...

I am doing good thanks. Due to stop taking progesterone and clexane next week, so I am gradually weening myself off them. Last week I took progesterone just in evening and this week I am doing I ever other night along with clexane.

Hope it all works for you xx


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome buttercup I hope this is your next rainbow! I had success with my daughter on those meds after 4 mc's. We can symptom spot together (I only have tiredness and hot flashes really) I am 6.2 weeks. 

Hur - def pester Shehata's secretary / clinic to ask for clarification. I found them to be useless organisation wise / booking stuff!! :dohh: i was on the 'very high treatment' plan but you might not be. So your streroid dose might remain the same. Pester his secretaries. I always thought Shehata and was very good at hiding behind his secretaries and them not to be very good either.


----------



## emz1987

Thanks for all the advice everyone. Went over to be checked and unfortunately it wasn't my waters :( They said it must have been the baby suddenly pushing on my bladder. 

They said the babys head is really low so hopefully it shouldn't be too much longer. Just got to be patient.

Will catch up with everyone tomorrow as Im going to have an early night.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MissMaternal

Aww sorry it wasn't your waters emz, i though this may be it for you! X


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry guys I went MIA again. My husband hooked up my computer just long enough for me to catch up before he took it apart again the next day. Now I am waaaaaaay behind! I started reading back somewhat but I'm not even sure what page I left off on. Aye! Anyway, he hooked it up again and this time I think it is for good. It's going to take me some time to catch up though so this post is just going to be a selfie.

I have less than 7 weeks until my due date! I never dreamed we would come this far! I am seriously on cloud 9! I've been having a lot of contractions though. They are pretty painful, they feel like the worst period cramps I've ever had but not nearly as bad as I imagine labor to be. I haven't had any unusual discharge or back pain so I haven't been too concerned. Sometimes I'll have 6 in an hour and sometimes I'll have one in 3 hours. There is no rhyme or reason. Does this sound normal? It sound's like braxton hicks but most sites claim they are not painful. These are so bad they wake me up at night. Also, if I'm walking when one starts, I have to sit down. This started about two weeks ago but it really started getting bad about 7 days ago. I have an appointment and a scan next Wednesday. Should I wait until then to speak to my doctor about it?


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies - I want to re-introduce myself. I had 5 early (pre 6 week) losses before we welcomed our miracle boy Levi Rhys last August. I was on this thread in the early pages for that pregnancy. 
I am loving keeping up with the grads from this thread down in thee lounge but I am also cautiously expecting again and wanted to rejoin here to obsess about symptoms and neurosis about this pregnancy in such early days until we know if this is a sticky bean.
I got a bfp at 14dpo( i only tested once before at 10 dpo and it was negative) Had blood done on Tuesday and have a hcg of 107 - not super high but I am not panicking yet - more blood tomorrow but I won't get the results until Friday to know if its looking good. My pregnancy was very normal so my fertility specialist is working with my obgyn but all my visits are just at the regular office - no speedy results and weekly first trimester scans this time but also way cheaper! Anyway, I am really hoping this is another sticky one!

I look forward to getting to know you lovely ladies - and celebrate with you as you also get your rainbows!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi croy Hun I'll obsess with you!!  one strange thing for me this time is my skin has gone brown. It's not the sun because i stay out of it!! :saywhat:


----------



## buttercup_82

filipenko32 said:


> Welcome buttercup I hope this is your next rainbow! I had success with my daughter on those meds after 4 mc's. We can symptom spot together (I only have tiredness and hot flashes really) I am 6.2 weeks.
> 
> Hur - def pester Shehata's secretary / clinic to ask for clarification. I found them to be useless organisation wise / booking stuff!! :dohh: i was on the 'very high treatment' plan but you might not be. So your streroid dose might remain the same. Pester his secretaries. I always thought Shehata and was very good at hiding behind his secretaries and them not to be very good either.

Hey! Thank you for your message and its so great to hear positive stories on here!! I am 6 weeks today, so far my symptoms are tiredness (although Im always tired!), hunger pangs, achy legs, crampy and well... thrush. I got the thrush just before my bfp and before taking the prog, but i think the prog is possibly causing it now. I never get thrush!! 

Just realising as I type that I may have already put my symptoms into my first post, so apologies if Im repeating! Oh just thinking, i kind of have tingly BBs but Im not sure if its in my head. Sore BBs is never really a symptom for me, not sure if im imagining it plus its only every so often too. Noticed a few veins there last night, but again not sure if they are normally there or not  I only seen them as I actively went looking! 

Im trying to keep a positive attitude, even though I worry about everything! Like when i was walking into work this AM, i was walking quite fast, as I normally do, but by time I got to my desk I was out of breath! So then i started panicking that I was walking too fast and that this was a bad thing?! I need to focus on my PMA!!! Does everyone else think like this?! lol:wacko: xo


----------



## mommaandbaby

emz too bad that was not the start but soon enough:flower:


ambig glad you are back. I have been having a few painful Braxton hicks also waking me up at night but go away if I get up and move around a bit.


croy hope this is another sticky one for you!


----------



## LilSluz

Oh my - many new faces on this thread (& new-old faces!). (let's rephrase that to new"former" faces :winkwink::thumbup::haha:) Welcome all! The more the merrier! :flower: Hoping these are sticky stickies!!! Sticky :dust: all around...

EMZ - oh too bad just pee. :nope: Thats gotta be a tough one to read though. Soon hun, hang in there!

Ambig - welcome back! I think if you get at least 4 contractions within 1 hour you are supposed to go in immediately, right? :shrug: (I am not sure about that but thought I read that in BabyCenter). If you have 6/hr I'd call the Dr & see what he says as you never know.

Zebra - glad you had a great appt! yay!

Fili - GL at the scan :flower:

Lallie - thanks hun! No I'm not next I hope! lol EMZ then Momma in terms of going full-term. But Momma is going to have a run for her money even 2wks ahead of the next batch because we have many "risk for pre-term labor" chics in our group! :haha: Between Scary & I & now what Ambig is saying, after EMZ goes, its anyone's guess. If Sparkly was here then we'd have twins & another risk for pre-term :dohh:. And some of us have early c-sec's scheduled if we do actually make it to those dates.:wacko:

:hi: to all the other ladies! Not much time to post - I have guests coming into town for my baby shower this weekend. And its also at my house so lots & lots (& lots) to do! Question - anyone else getting night sweats, day sweats & dizziness or otherwise had this in 3rd tri? I even lowered the A/C but no dice...maybe getting that summer cold that's going around, who knows (which would be stellar just in time for my shower - Not! :growlmad:)


----------



## Zebra2023

Have fun at your baby shower Lils :flower: I am getting the sweats, mostly all day and night. I can't keep cool, it is extremely difficult to cope with. I haven't felt dizzy much though, here and there maybe.


----------



## LilSluz

I decided to go Native American Indian & change her name to Lil Big Flo after the last 2 appts :haha:. And Lil BIG Flo has lived up to her name once again! Baby Center says yesterday at 31 weeks she should be 3lbs, 3oz, but they don&#8217;t know Lil Flo&#8230;

*4lbs 11oz!!! *:shock::saywhat::argh: ​
And that was at 30+5 :dohh:. Oh my :rofl: thought maybe she&#8217;d level off a bit but she is now more than 2.5 weeks ahead, too! At 30+5 she was measuring at 33.5wks!!! And I&#8217;m pretty confident in the Peri as they spend a full hour on the u/s machine measuring & fussing. Still 96%ile, too. Dr says &#8220;do you have really tall people in your family&#8221;? Apparently on my dad's side we have many people above 6'2" :dohh: I'm 5'8" & that's kind-of tall, too, I guess...? :shrug:

But she didn&#8217;t cooperate at ALL. :nope: Not for 2D or 3D, so I didn&#8217;t get to see her lil face except a partial :hissy::brat: We so look fwd to this 1 appt&#8230; :nope: Oh well, there are much worse things in life. She had not only her hands in front of her face, but lil yoga girl had her feet in front of her face too. :dohh::wacko::haha: So only 1 silly pic of half her face in 2D, but it shows what the u/s tech said was her &#8220;chubby cheek&#8221;. :dance: (I luuurrvvee me some chubby cheeks! :kiss: poor baby...lol)

Oh 2 more things: I still have the Total/Complete Placenta Previa. :shrug: (no big surprise there). AND it was reeealllyyy WEIRD &#8211; a couple times in 2D when we were able to see half her face you could see what I&#8217;ll just call &#8220;THE EYE&#8221;.:shock: It was neat, but also very freaky &#8211; she opened her eyes & was looking all around. Normally you would think that would be cute, but idk if it was just the angle or 2D or what, but it looked like something robotic that was sticking out of her head & it was a perfect circle that moved all around. AH I got it &#8211; think R2D2?! :rofl: Seriously that was exactly what it looked like! We were both like &#8220;oh wow her eyes are open!&#8230;OH&#8230; OMG, what on earth?&#8221; :haha: 

If you look carefully you can see the round circle in the middle of her eye socket in the pic (but it was way more pronounced than this!). Awww, poor baby I&#8217;m poking fun but its just the way the picture was.. :cloud9: (hey this is my one & only baby so I have to make the most of it! And yes, this is ALL going in the baby book for her to read one day! lol&#8230;)

*LBF looking at camera:*



Btw, anyone else have to resort to what I'm calling "psychic shaving"? :rofl: I can see my private parts no more - Goodbye VJJ! I'll see you again in 3 months??? (hopefully!)


----------



## hur575

filipenko32 said:


> Welcome buttercup I hope this is your next rainbow! I had success with my daughter on those meds after 4 mc's. We can symptom spot together (I only have tiredness and hot flashes really) I am 6.2 weeks.
> 
> Hur - def pester Shehata's secretary / clinic to ask for clarification. I found them to be useless organisation wise / booking stuff!! :dohh: i was on the 'very high treatment' plan but you might not be. So your streroid dose might remain the same. Pester his secretaries. I always thought Shehata and was very good at hiding behind his secretaries and them not to be very good either.


Thanks filipenko, the thing is I am not seen Dr Shehata privately, I asked to be referred to his team in Epsom hospital. The team were excellent but I got frustrated that I couldn't get hold of the midwife, but I called another person on the list, and she informed me the answer machine is wrong and I should leave a message, she just got back to me, and told me she will book a scan for 6 and half weeks for me. She also told me I dont need any injections, and I was worried that my symptoms has disappeared but she said that the steroid sometimes suppress them. So I am happy today pheww

I just want the weeks to go by fast

Sticky beans to all ladies :dust:


----------



## LilSluz

Zebra2023 said:


> Have fun at your baby shower Lils :flower: I am getting the sweats, mostly all day and night. I can't keep cool, it is extremely difficult to cope with. I haven't felt dizzy much though, here and there maybe.

Thanks Zebra! Must be our hormones changing w/the sweats, too. :shrug: Good to know its not only me. Also meant to let you know Lil Flo has never been in the head-down position yet except once. She's usually transverse (pretty much the whole time) or usually in the "frank breech" position.(must be those long legs)

But nothing to be concerned about as they often change positions many times a day & there's sooooo much time. Just during my hb/contraction monitoring appt I had to find her hb 6 times because she completely changed positions just in that 1hr.:dohh: (I did feed her a bit of sugar to keep her awake, :wacko: but yeah they move tons). :flower: I'm sure lil Moo will change when its time!


----------



## Zebra2023

Your scan photo is awesome lils, it is freaky yet lovely at the same time to see them blinking, we managed to see our little girl blinking and moving her eyes at an emergency scan a few weeks ago. I can't believe how big your little girl is, she must be very tall, cute long legs, bless her. Little big flo, love it :D

TMI but I let my partner shave/clip down there as I can't see either :haha: I was trying not to flinch, luckily he didn't cut me or anything :wacko:

Yeah definitely must be the hormones :thumbup: Thanks Lil :flower: I am sure Lil big flo will change too, she must be comfy in the transverse position :D This is a first for my little girl to be breech as far as we know, from 16 weeks at the sexing scan she has been head down. I think she has moved again today as I am feeling similar kicks as to what I was before. I think she prefers to be head down :haha: that is fine by me :D Yeah she will probably move a lot more times up until 34 weeks I think it is. Definitely not worried yet :flower:


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil cool scan photo and love the new name Lil big flo :haha:
and I also know what you mean about the shaving I can't see a thing and just hope I'm doing a ok job:rofl: soon time for the hubby to help me out:haha:

The darn cold bug got me so feeling like crap:growlmad: I guess I should have see it coming my little guy was sick and mommy had to give him lots of cuddles. hopefully it don't stick around for long


----------



## padbrat

Awww Emz I was hoping that this could be it... I guess baby is just comfy and not willing to move just yet... but not long to go!

Zebra everything seems to be going just peachy for you too!

Lils I love the new name... Lil Big Flo! She is looking splendid! At Leo's 31 wk scan he had his eyes open too and it is so weird to see them looking around... wonder what they can see? Good girl for practicing looking cos you have so much to see when you do come out! 

Welcome back Ambig... wow how time has flown!

Hey Fili and Croydon.... I know I should leave you all alone as I don't belong here anymore... but I just can't! Not yet.... please don't make me leave! LOL


----------



## dancareoi

Has anyone had or thinking of having the whooping cough vaccine.

Just had a txt of dd's mom's friend, her 2 month old daughter is on HDU unit with whooping cough

Does anyone have any thoughts about this?


----------



## MissMaternal

dancareoi said:


> Has anyone had or thinking of having the whooping cough vaccine.
> 
> Just had a txt of dd's mom's friend, her 2 month old daughter is on HDU unit with whooping cough
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about this?

I haven't been offered it yet, but I would like to have it. When I asked about it at my 25 week midwife appt she said I would be offered it in third tri, so I guess she will mention it at my 34 week appt. I haven't researched the pros and cons, I just figured it was the right thing to do! I hope your friends baby is better soon xx


----------



## dancareoi

MissMaternal said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had or thinking of having the whooping cough vaccine.
> 
> Just had a txt of dd's mom's friend, her 2 month old daughter is on HDU unit with whooping cough
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts about this?
> 
> I haven't been offered it yet, but I would like to have it. When I asked about it at my 25 week midwife appt she said I would be offered it in third tri, so I guess she will mention it at my 34 week appt. I haven't researched the pros and cons, I just figured it was the right thing to do! I hope your friends baby is better soon xxClick to expand...

I hadn't given it much thought until now and started googling it! No clinical trials carried out on pg women

I had a similar dilemma when pg with youngest and swine flu. I did have that jab but don't know what to do this time


----------



## tuckie27

I had the shot after I had LO while I was still in the hospital. DH had his earlier that year & his parents and my mom had it before we brought her home, which I appreciated since since LOs can't get their first shots until 2 months old here in the US. We wanted her to be protected with all the close family members (and from ourselves) too during those first 8 weeks when they're extra vulnerable. My NP told me it was on the rise again in our area in recent years and waaay back on this thread somewhere, heart tree wrote about how she got whooping cough during a resurgence here in CA and she said it was so awful & painful as an adult, so she couldn't imagine how it would be on a baby. Our Dr also agreed it was best to get the shots & he recommended to anyone who plans to be around infants (nursery workers etc), but he said I could wait and get it before they discharged me from the hospital since I had to get the rubella then also (found out when I was preg that I didn't have the rubella immunity)


----------



## ginny83

I had the whooping cough vaccine shortly after DS was born also. DF and my mum were already to date, otherwise I would have asked them to get it too since they had the most contact with DS besides me.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Croydongirl, welcome back and congratulations!!!

Fili, my skin has darkened too! I looks nice and tan, it's so strange!

Buttercup, I went through the same types of fears. I was thinking about that yesterday. Early on I was always scared to go to the bathroom because I didn't want my baby to fall out (especially if I pushed too hard). I don't think any fear is abnormal, especially when you're a PARL.

Thanks Momma and Lilsluz, my doctor told me 6-8 contractions in an hour and I should come in. The most I've had is 6 but then the following hour I may not have any. It's so strange. They are getting longer and more painful but not necessarily more frequent. I have a scan on Wednesday. Im going to mention it to them then.

Lil, as for your sweats, I've been getting them too. I think it's pretty normal at our stage especially in this weather. Yesterday our power went out so no air. I about died! I ended up running a cool bath to try to stay comfortable. Congrats on your scan! I know it didn't go as you wanted but at least she is big and healthy! My husband is 6'8" and I'm 5'9" so we are predicting a big baby too. I have a feeling Cal isn't going to cooperate much either. He is quite the acrobat!
I love your term "psychic shaving"! Yes, I know what you mean. I bought an electric razor because some woman reviewed about how close she could get before her csection. She said the doctors were amazed at how smooth she was. I'm calling BS! I may as well use a weedwacker because I can't see anything! My poor husband had to clip my toenails because I hadn't cut them in so long! I'm just a mess!

Zebra, my husband is next to do mine!

Thanks Padbrat! Yes it has! I hope Mr. Leo is doing well! I don't know if I told you but DH mentioned naming our son Leo and I thought of you. I love the name but I know like 4 other Leo's. I was very passionate about naming him something that I haven't heard in our crowd. We've decided to name him Calvin, or Cal for short. Of course it's not completely official until we see him in person but we are fairly certain.

Also, my computer has been acting up and got the dreaded blue screen last night so my DH is supposed to reformat it today so I'm currently on my darn phone trying not to get behind. It's a pain in the #%* but I hate missing out on everyone's exciting news!

Today is my shower!!!! I'm so excited! I told Cal it's like his Pre-birthday party.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Ambig.. yes Leo is thriving though has a bit of a virus at the moment so is completely grumpy! LOL

Isn't it funny that you know so many Leo's... we didn't know any! Cal is a lovely name. Hope you have a lovely shower chick!


----------



## Zebra2023

Dancer - I had my whooping cough jab on Wednesday, I wasn't offered it by anyone I just rang the Doctors and booked myself in for it, I wanted to have it done for protecting my Daughter really just in case and like MissMaternal thought it was the right thing to do. I don't know much about it so I can't really say much but I hope everything is ok with your friends Daughter :hugs:


----------



## emz1987

Dancer- I had the whooping cough injection when I was about 31 weeks, I was told I needed it between 28 and 32 weeks for it to be affected. I had to arrange the appointment myself with GP as even though the consultant recommended it they did not have it available.

Pad hope Leo is feeling better soon. 

Hi everyone else. 

Well this baby is way too comfy I think, Lots of BH and back pain but no sign of her yet. I'm just wobbling around now as I'm so uncomfortable.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Emz- I hope things getting moving soon!! I'm sure you are ready to meet the little rainbow. 

I'm excited to hear about all the baby showers that happened over the weekend!!

Welcome back Ambig :hi: How are the contractions?


----------



## LunaBean

Aw loads have had your babies! congrats girls!! havnt been on in ages!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Welp, had my appointment and...pregnant with TRIPLETSSS! They are all measuring about 3 days ahead at 12+6...OMFreakingGosh!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3666.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10









IMG_3667.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## melfy77

3x: HOLY MOLLY!!! How did that happen!!!!!!! You must be in total shock!!! And congrats on healthy babies :)


----------



## Taurus8484

OMG!!!! Congratulations 3x.....that's amazing...what a surprise....


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks yall, just hoping that they are gonna be big strong healthy babies! Was unable to do Nuchal scan and have to go see a MFM! I was taking clomid and had an hcg shot...we're not sure if all three eggs fertilized or if one of the eggs split, I have 3 different sacks and what originally looked like 3 different placenta's, but two of them are so close together that we're not sure if they share a placenta...crazy exciting stuff, I'm all jumbled up right now lol!


----------



## tuckie27

3X- OMG! This is SO exciting!!! :happydance: Congrats! I think you're the first on parl to be preg with triplets also!!! :D


----------



## croydongirl

3x that's awesome!!! Did you have any idea?!! Crazy!

Praying for a healthy 9 months for all of you!!

afm - Hanging in here. Bloods doubles in 48 hours last week and I have another test tomorrow - get results Wednesday - so I am praying that they are continuing to double and this little bean is sticking around.


----------



## dancareoi

3x that's amazing. Your name seems very appropriate now doesn't it!

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for all your babies xx


----------



## Lallie81

oh wow!!! CONGRATS 3x!!!


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations 3x wonderful news!


----------



## Neversaynever

Charmer :saywhat: :shock: :wohoo:

Amazing :cloud9: and congrats :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## pink80

3x - OMG Congratulations, awesome news :wohoo:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

3Xcharmer, that is amazing news, really hoping this all goes well for you. It must have been so crazy at the scan to find that out!


----------



## hur575

Hi all,

3Xcharmer, congrats, what a great news, happy pregnancy.

I have been having brown spotting when I wipe since yesterday, I am trying to stay positive but it is so hard with my history, normally when I get brown spotting I start bleeding shortly after, the good new that has not happened, and there is no cramps, and everything in this pregnancy seem different but I still cant help it to worry, it is just a waiting game.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Charmer!!! Oh my GOD!!!! 3x congrats my lovely!! Measuring ahead too how utterly utterly awesome. I am so happy for you, warm wishes for a healthy pregnancy for you all. You deserve this so much. Xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

3x that is wonderful!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you and your three little miracles :flower:

Croydon - Fingers are crossed here for you, hope everything is going well and carries on going great :)

Hur - I had some brown spotting early on in this pregnancy, I instantly thought it was over but here I am at 29 weeks pregnant :) hang in there, I know it is really hard but I am hoping things are well for you :flower:


----------



## Lallie81

Crossing fingers for you both Croydon & Hur xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

OMG 3X a big congratulations to you and your THREE!!!! babies:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## scarolinarn04

3x- OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! That is just wonderful and amazing!!:yipee:

Hur- I know this is an incredibly hard time. Any time I had brown spotting it ended in a mc, too, but I had 3 episodes of brown spotting this time and I'm @31 weeks now. Fx crossed and :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies! I really needed to hear all the support this morning, everyone IRL is so supportive, but now that it's sank in and the shock has worn off, I feel very guilty. I mean I want all three of them, but the odds of me getting pregnant with triplets were so low, like maybe a 5% chance! I had minimal monitoring so I took the clomid, went in for a follicle ultrasound, had 2 eggs ready and a third that "could but most likely won't" catch up and since DH was about to go out of town I was given an hcg shot so I could ovulate before he did. Of course we have to go see a MFM now and they should be able to tell us if I ovulated all 3 eggs or if I ovulated 2 and one split. I just kinda feel like I ruined mine and DH's life, we only wanted two children, only have room and could afford two children, my chances of twins I was quoted were like 50-50 and I was okay with that chance but I never in a million years thought I'd have triplets and I'm worried about everything from carrying to how DD is gonna be pushed aside. Dh is all brave right now and telling me that it'll all work out, but I think this is just everyday normal worries...and I feel guilty for worrying lol! I do want all three of them though and don't want to lose any of them, so just praying it'll work out and they are all healthy and happy and not in the nicu for long amounts of time. On the bright side though, I feel less bad about complaining about my symptoms because yall I didn't really express half of what I feel in regards to morning sickness and being tired! I feel like crap! 

Hope everyone is having a good day today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3681.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3682.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3683.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3696.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## filipenko32

OMG! 3x I am SO HAPPY for you, you have made my day!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: just wonderful! You must be feeling sooooo sick!!!!!!!!! Brilliant news haha!!! Xxx

Just read your post, don't worry Hun it will all be ok you'll find a way I can imagine you are still in shock and adjusting to the news though!


----------



## filipenko32

Hur I only had spotting at 9 weeks with Lexi and obviously that was my only successful pregnancy. It's very very frightening though. How is the bleeding now?


----------



## filipenko32

3x did you get any periody type cramps with this pregnancy? I always take that as a sign things are growing you see and they sure would have done in your case lol! I haven't had any with this pregnancy though so I'm a bit worried. I had them with Lexi: like a dull achy pressure on and off...? I had the same treatment as you described for this pregnancy now- clomid and hcg shot lol! All I need is quads now :rofl:!!!!

I have my scan tomorrow anyway at 9.30 so I'll know soon enough if this is a duff!


----------



## filipenko32

Ambiguous how was your shower?! 

Danceroi I had the shot for whooping cough when I was about 20 odd weeks pregnant with Lexi :thumbup: my consultant said it was vital I had it.

Croy I hope your numbers keep doubling!


----------



## wookie130

:pizza::coffee::coffee:

I KNEW there was a reason why I needed to pop back in here, and it was to see 3x's news about her TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!!! Whoa!!!

Unreal, woman! Best of luck. I can understand why you're nervous...take care of yourself, and your 3 little beans! Amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

No wonder these forums are so addictive!! Better than soaps!! :rofl:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Fili -think it's just nerves!! As far as cramping, sometimes I'd have a little here and there, but nothing real noticeable...I did have a lot of "heaviness and pressure" but now we know why lol! I wouldn't stress much on the cramping, with DD I had it for week 4 and then nothing until week 8 when I had some serious cramping for a day and then some off and on cramping. I think the cramping can be a sign that your uterus is growing, but since you've had a baby recently, your uterus might not be back to normal yet, which means it might not need to grow yet...just a theory there, no evidence to back it up! GOOD LUCK for your scan tomorrow...hope it's not quads though lol! 

Hur - I've been spotting on and off all kinds of colors, turns out I have polyps on my cervix that are causing it.

Wookie - thanks, nervous but hopeful and trying to deal with emotions as they come! I'm really worried that I'm not fat enough for triplets lol!!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

3x- where at in GA are you?


----------



## filipenko32

Dexter'smum my little girl is a lexi  too that's the third Lexi on here now! Congratulations! How's she doing?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks 3x that makes me feel better


----------



## hopeful23456

omg charmer!!!! 3x charmer and triplets? congratultions x 3!!!


----------



## 3xscharmer

scarolina- I'm about 30 minutes from Columbus and 2 hours from Atlanta.

Fili - you're welcome...there have been times in this pregnancy that I haven't felt pregnant at all - like around 8 weeks when I got 4 whole days of slight nausea...it's scary starting over isn't it?

Hopeful - thanks hon, gonna be relying on you and the other multiple moms for advice!


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it's so scary especially when you've got a successful pregnancy to compare it to all the time :dohh:


----------



## tuckie27

Hey ladies, heads up on a deal! I just got the Ergo organic carrier in black for $108. I know that seems like a lot, but its actually a good sale lol They are normally around $135 & some are $145! They have just changed their logo and are selling these with the old logo at a discounted price :) I was looking for a used one on Craigslist & eBay, etc but I discovered there are a ton of fakes on the net! Since I ordered directly from the company I'm not worried about it being counterfeit. These carriers are supposed to be the best on your back and I needed something besides my wrap because B is getting heavy and the ergo is good up to 45 lbs :thumbup: just wanted to share the deal :) https://store.ergobaby.com/

3x- when is your next scan?!?


----------



## wookie130

Oooh, that is a good deal, Tuckie! I have a regular Ergo, and I just love it! Hannah HATED the infant insert, but fortunately, she doesn't need it now, so it's all good!


----------



## dairymomma

Hur-I've spotted with all but 1 of my 9 pregnancies. 6 times it was the start of a miscarriage. Once was with my now nearly 2 year old daughter and I've been spotting brown/brownish-pink/pink/pinkish-orange with my current pregnancy but I'm 13+3 now and things are going okay. Brown blood doesn't necessarily mean things are ending as it's old blood. My spotting comes from cervical irritation caused by a progesterone supplement I have to take in my first tri and a small uterine bleed. Good luck!


----------



## dairymomma

3x-Wowza! What awesome news! And the one thing I've learned through the last few years is that you are only given as much as you can handle.


----------



## melfy77

Hur: I've spotted with all of my pregnancies. The 1st and 2nd quickly turned into bright red blood and were miscarriages, the other 2 (DD and this one) it was most likely caused by the progesterone.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Tuckie - I don't know, the mid-wife told me that she was turning me over to a high risk doctor and MFM and I have an appointment in 2 weeks for the high-risk, but she said she was going to try to get me in with a MFM before that so we could determine what's what! Was hoping to get a call about it today but if I don't hear anything tomorrow I will call them back!


----------



## Raptasaur

3x charmer wow!! Three is the magic number :thumbup:. Congratulations :hugs: xxx


----------



## scarolinarn04

question ladies- at what point did the movements change from kicks to nudges/rolls due to decreased room? I can still feel her, but it's not as often or as strong. I've also been checking the heart rate and that's holding steady in 130s/140s.


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> question ladies- at what point did the movements change from kicks to nudges/rolls due to decreased room? I can still feel her, but it's not as often or as strong. I've also been checking the heart rate and that's holding steady in 130s/140s.

I get the odd kick but certainly more rolls and nudges. I have a biconuate womb and baby is in the right hand side, so has less room probably than others at this stage!


----------



## filipenko32

Back from scan: copied this from my journal! 

One baby! A gummy bear! 2 sonographers in the scan room. They did an abdomen scan first and saw everything. They said everything looks great, baby has a strong heartbeat. I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days instead of 7.1 but they said 5 days either side is fine and if they measured me again in an hour they'd get a different measurement again. The crl is 7.4mm. Baby is all curled up next to the yolk sac. Yolk sac, fetal pole, gest sac all normal with strong heartbeat. They said congratulations. I am happy! I asked for an internal too to re-date and they said it's between 6.5 and 7 weeks so that sounds ok to me. They have rebooked me in for another scan in 3 weeks. And they are going to continuously monitor me! Oh and the GP called and she has referred me to an ob gyn to get all my medication on prescription including clexane! So all is good!


----------



## Lallie81

Wonderful news filipenko...really thrilled for you!!


----------



## dancareoi

filipenko32 said:


> Back from scan: copied this from my journal!
> 
> One baby! A gummy bear! 2 sonographers in the scan room. They did an abdomen scan first and saw everything. They said everything looks great, baby has a strong heartbeat. I'm measuring 6 weeks 4 days instead of 7.1 but they said 5 days either side is fine and if they measured me again in an hour they'd get a different measurement again. The crl is 7.4mm. Baby is all curled up next to the yolk sac. Yolk sac, fetal pole, gest sac all normal with strong heartbeat. They said congratulations. I am happy! I asked for an internal too to re-date and they said it's between 6.5 and 7 weeks so that sounds ok to me. They have rebooked me in for another scan in 3 weeks. And they are going to continuously monitor me! Oh and the GP called and she has referred me to an ob gyn to get all my medication on prescription including clexane! So all is good!

Great news. I've just finished clexane after taking I for 21 weeks !


----------



## 3xscharmer

Yay Fili!! Zane measured 3 days behind at first, these 3 are three days ahead...LO will catch up in a few weeks! So happy for you, I was hoping you'd have triplets though, so I'd have someone to compare with lol!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Wonderful news Fili!!:yipee:


----------



## scarolinarn04

3x- I live about 50 miles from Augusta.


----------



## emz1987

Congrats on the scan fili :happydance:

Wow Congrats charmer. Your going to have your hands full but will all be worth it.

dancareoi, After about 30 weeks the movements started to get less and its more big movements, I usually just feel her bottom moving around now and sticking out of my belly.


Seen the midwife today, if she's not here by next Wednesday they will do a sweep but I'm hoping she's here by then. She's dropped quite low so fingers crossed.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone, 

Eeeek good luck emz!!


----------



## MissMaternal

3x WOW! Congrats! How exciting :happydance:

Dancareoi I think my movements changed about 30 weeks. I still get occasional kicks but mainly rolls now. I've booked my whooping cough injection by the way! It's on Monday 

Fili yay that's fantastic news, ok glad your scan went well

Xx


----------



## filipenko32

How soon did you ladies get your first scans? Did you measure spot on, behind or ahead? With lexi I measured a day or 2 behind and then well into the pregnancy she started measuring 2 weeks ahead nearly!!! She made up for it as she was 8lbs 10 when she was born. None of the newborn stuff fit her until a few days later when she lost weight and went down to 8lbs!


----------



## Zebra2023

Great news Fili :D

Good luck Emz :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

filipenko32 said:


> How soon did you ladies get your first scans? Did you measure spot on, behind or ahead? With lexi I measured a day or 2 behind and then well into the pregnancy she started measuring 2 weeks ahead nearly!!! She made up for it as she was 8lbs 10 when she was born. None of the newborn stuff fit her until a few days later when she lost weight and went down to 8lbs!

Fili- Congrats on the scan, by the way! Also, I've had u/s as early as 6 weeks but this time I had my first one at almost 8 weeks to date my pregnancy and I had another one at 10+2 to see why I was bleeding. Turned out to be a hematoma and the baby is fine. With all my other pregnancies, I've measured 5-8 days smaller than my lmp. I mc several times but even my dd and ds were 7 days smaller according to the u/s than my lmp. This time, however, I measured right on at 7+4 at my dating u/s and measured 10+4 at my 10+2 u/s. My sis has consistantly measured 1 week small with every pregnancy she's had and she's due next month with her 6th child.


----------



## dancareoi

MissMaternal said:


> 3x WOW! Congrats! How exciting :happydance:
> 
> Dancareoi I think my movements changed about 30 weeks. I still get occasional kicks but mainly rolls now. I've booked my whooping cough injection by the way! It's on Monday
> 
> Fili yay that's fantastic news, ok glad your scan went well
> 
> Xx

I've booked mine for Tuesday.


----------



## LilSluz

3x - WOWsers, you really live up to that name eh!? CONGRATS to you 3x!!! :baby::baby::baby: You'll make it work out!

Fili - :yipee: Great news hun, congrats! Mine was measuring spot on in the beginning then jumped ahead 1wk, 1.5wks, then 2wks, now 2.5wks so baby can defo have growth spurts, I wouldn't worry.

Scary - yeah LBF has just in the past week moved into large rolls, pokes, and limbs starting to poke out - so weird it was almost overnight?! She kicks here & there but when she does it rumbles the whole upper half of my body :haha: (& God forbid I put an elbow or lean into anything that invades her bump-home, she'll try to push it back out :dohh: lol)

Pad - don't ever leave chic, we love you & Leo! <3 Funny I thought I remembered you had an eye story too! Freaky-deaky!

Dan - I haven't been offered the shot but funny as I just saw something - an ad or something on the whooping cough & wondered if its something I should be worrying about, I just know nothing about it. :shrug:

Ambig - hope the shower was fun! Mine was really nice - had a great time, got to see a lot of good friends & got some totally cute stuff. Defo :sleep: time though as it was a lot of work (they threw it at my house - never again :wacko:)

Hur - FX for you - many bleeds on here as you can see & all totally fine :flower:

Rap - hows it going? 

Lee - ?

Momma - hope you feel better soon. My sinuses have been terrible...

Zebra - awww, funny lil Moo girl was upside down this whole time. And you just had the eye thing not long ago I remember. You are a brave soul having OH shave you! :shock::haha:


Another thought for all us psychic shavers if it gets too "scary" (hmmm, blind... razor... innocent vjj... on blood thinners... :dohh: :haha:) - we have a suction mirror in the shower for DH's shaving. I was thinking I could just move it down 3 more ft...? :shrug:

So its 34wks when they really stop moving around or - ? Just so I don't freak out...


----------



## croydongirl

Hey ladies, 
Just wanted to check back and let you know my newest blood work came back looking great. By my calculations I needed to be 1500 to be doubling well and they came back at over 2000! Still early days, I have a scan on Monday to see a heartbeat (God wiling) 

I think after that I will breathe a big sigh of relief and chose to hope for the best. Look forward to hopefully joining you on here more regularly nest week!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Pad, hope he feels better soon! I always hate when babies are sick :(

Scarolina, my contractions are getting stronger but I had my OB check my cervix just in case and she said it looks fine. She said it just means it's getting close. As far as his kicks decreasing. I'd say it was sometime around 30-32 weeks. I still feel him but its more of an all I we feeling rather than a kick in one spot.

3x, wow!!!! That's great! Congratulations! I can't imagine what you are feeling right now! Your login name is even more fitting now! I wouldn't worry about it. It will all work out! I'm sure DD will have a lovely time being a big sis.

Croy, I hope this one sticks! I'll be thinking of you!

Hur, brown spotting doesn't always mean something. I had that around that stage and after a pelvic exam they determined it had nothing to do with the baby. I still don't understand what caused it but hearing that made me feel so much better! I know it's impossible not to worry though!

Fili, congratulations on your scan! Thats wonderful news! Our shower went better than we expected! We only had about 20 people RSVP but well over 50 came! They didn't have enough room for everyone so they had the split them up between the kitchen and the living room. Thank goodness they made extra food just in case. 

EMZ, that's great news! I hope she comes before then. I'll be stalking!

Lil, im so glad you had a good shower! I was exhausted too. Everyone kept yelling at me to sit because my feet were swollen and purple (actually normal for me even when I'm not pregnant). Finally got to pack everything up and go home to sleep!
Love the shaving ideas! I will probably still ask DH to do mine. I don't trust myself enough to try it. I've had a couple close calls! Lol.

AFM, I had my scan today. It went perfectly! He's measuring 36 weeks 1 day in size and 6 lbs 4 oz. She was shocked at the amount of hair on his head. Only problem is he is in the frank breech position. She isn't super worried but based on his size he may become stuck there. My next app (in two weeks) they want to try to turn him if he isn't already. Yikes!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

AmbiguousHope said:


> Pad, hope he feels better soon! I always hate when babies are sick :(
> 
> Scarolina, my contractions are getting stronger but I had my OB check my cervix just in case and she said it looks fine. She said it just means it's getting close. As far as his kicks decreasing. I'd say it was sometime around 30-32 weeks. I still feel him but its more of an all I we feeling rather than a kick in one spot.
> 
> 3x, wow!!!! That's great! Congratulations! I can't imagine what you are feeling right now! Your login name is even more fitting now! I wouldn't worry about it. It will all work out! I'm sure DD will have a lovely time being a big sis.
> 
> Croy, I hope this one sticks! I'll be thinking of you!
> 
> Hur, brown spotting doesn't always mean something. I had that around that stage and after a pelvic exam they determined it had nothing to do with the baby. I still don't understand what caused it but hearing that made me feel so much better! I know it's impossible not to worry though!
> 
> Fili, congratulations on your scan! Thats wonderful news! Our shower went better than we expected! We only had about 20 people RSVP but well over 50 came! They didn't have enough room for everyone so they had the split them up between the kitchen and the living room. Thank goodness they made extra food just in case.
> 
> EMZ, that's great news! I hope she comes before then. I'll be stalking!
> 
> Lil, im so glad you had a good shower! I was exhausted too. Everyone kept yelling at me to sit because my feet were swollen and purple (actually normal for me even when I'm not pregnant). Finally got to pack everything up and go home to sleep!
> Love the shaving ideas! I will probably still ask DH to do mine. I don't trust myself enough to try it. I've had a couple close calls! Lol.
> 
> AFM, I had my scan today. It went perfectly! He's measuring 36 weeks 1 day in size and 6 lbs 4 oz. She was shocked at the amount of hair on his head. Only problem is he is in the frank breech position. She isn't super worried but based on his size he may become stuck there. My next app (in two weeks) they want to try to turn him if he isn't already. Yikes!

My second was breach and they tried to turn her at 38 weeks but it didn't work. I have a biconuate womb and I think that's why she wouldn't move.

Lils with my third my movements really slowed down the day or two before I went into labour. I think he was saving his energy!

Emz try eating curries or pineapple or maybe drive over some humps in the road!


----------



## hur575

Great news Fili and croydon girl

Thank you ladies for your posts, it really helped me. I try not to panic but as most of you said, brown blood for us always been the start of the end. The good news the spotting stopped after a day, so it is been two days now, and I am happy no bleeding, I did not go for a scan but hopefully next week will have one, and I hope to see something. My first mile stone is to get out of the 6th week mark, as I never made it past that, after that take each day as it comes.


----------



## padbrat

Charmer! OMG well you have totally lived up to your name and have charmed 3 babies into life! How incredible! When I had my baby and went into recovery the lady after me came in with twins and then the lady after her came in with triplets!! I am wishing all the very best for you and your 3 babies xxx

Fili and Croy... said it MARL, but YAYYAYAY!

Lils hows Lil Big Flo going! Cooking nicely and not too long to go now until we see her skin side!

Hey Ambig! Wow, what a great picture! 

Hur I had a big red bleed at 7 wks and brown spotting throughout first tri and still had a beautiful healthy boy... sometimes it doesn't mean the worst. x
Hey Dan, Lallie, Scar and all you other lovely ladies and babies!


----------



## LilSluz

Pad - we still got a lil ways now, no rushing us - lol. I just realized a couple wks ago I "might" be having a baby, so one step at a time! :dohh::haha: How's Leo feeling? Wondering if he's building up that immune system nice & strong...

Ambig - ouch feet! That scan pic is sooo cute. Welcome to the giant babies club! Frank breech must be a common thing for big babies as mine is almost always in frank breech position. We couldn't get u/s pic last time because her feet were in her face :wacko:. But my case doesn't matter (csec) so I hope yours turns soon :thumbup:

Dan - ok so what I'm gathering they move less anywhere from 30-40wks :dohh:. Mines just so active I'm afraid I may freak


Eeek, getting harder & harder to breathe, move, eat, concentrate, think, back/hips hurt, sinuses bad off, cant sleep but tired all the time... & I still have 7 wks of working FT to go! :sleep: But gosh feeling her tumbling, rolling & getting ticklish when I stroke my bump is so awesome. :cloud9: And she's had hiccups every single day for 2wks now - sometimes 2x/day. She's practicing that breathing... Holy Moly I think I might actually be having a baby soon??? :cry::shock::saywhat: Don't want to jinx it though...:shrug::nope:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Pad - we still got a lil ways now, no rushing us - lol. I just realized a couple wks ago I "might" be having a baby, so one step at a time! :dohh::haha: How's Leo feeling? Wondering if he's building up that immune system nice & strong...
> 
> Ambig - ouch feet! That scan pic is sooo cute. Welcome to the giant babies club! Frank breech must be a common thing for big babies as mine is almost always in frank breech position. We couldn't get u/s pic last time because her feet were in her face :wacko:. But my case doesn't matter (csec) so I hope yours turns soon :thumbup:
> 
> Dan - ok so what I'm gathering they move less anywhere from 30-40wks :dohh:. Mines just so active I'm afraid I may freak
> 
> 
> Eeek, getting harder & harder to breathe, move, eat, concentrate, think, back/hips hurt, sinuses bad off, cant sleep but tired all the time... & I still have 7 wks of working FT to go! :sleep: But gosh feeling her tumbling, rolling & getting ticklish when I stroke my bump is so awesome. :cloud9: And she's had hiccups every single day for 2wks now - sometimes 2x/day. She's practicing that breathing... Holy Moly I think I might actually be having a baby soon??? :cry::shock::saywhat: Don't want to jinx it though...:shrug::nope:

As they get bigger they have less room to roll around so much. Due to my womb shape , baby is wedged on the right so that's where all my movements are, nothing on the left!


----------



## padbrat

Hehhee had not to rush you Lils as I can't wait to hear LBF is here safe and sound and in your arms! Welcome to the later stages of pregnancy chick.... I hate to say it, but it will continue in that way as she continues to grow and thrive! Remember to put your feet up, especially in those hot temperatures you have! Leo had hiccups all the time! I loved it xx

Hey Dan! 80 days to go!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hey ladies :wave: Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

I have been in to hospital yesterday and today to check on my little girl, I had some really bad pains yesterday low down and haven't felt her move so I went in to labour ward to get checked over, they did another CTG, heartbeat strong, was moving as we could hear on the doppler but I couldn't feel it. They booked me in for a scan this morning and to go see maternity assessment afterwards. The scan showed she was ok, blood flow fine and amnio fluid is good, she is still breech too, the midwife said yesterday she was back to head down. I guess it is easy to mistake the bum for a head though :haha: They were going to keep me in hospital over night but myself and my partner are having problems with his work, not letting him go and such, didn't let me speak to him either so we are going to filing complaints against this because it happens every time. I have another scan booked for next week for them to check on us instead and to see my consultant. They will be seeing me every week now instead of every 4 weeks because of the lack of movement and pains I get everyday on and off. They haven't really pin pointed what it is, they said it could be the way my little girl is laying or my ligaments stretching but it is rather painful so they/we are not so sure :wacko: been tested for UTI, all clear. They checked my cervix too, closed. They swabbed me at the same time so will be waiting results on that. First time I have experienced going to hospital on my own, all because of my partners work. Bunch of flipping idiots :growlmad:


----------



## LilSluz

Dan - mine are all on the right too w/very little on the left but mine is due to part of my placenta being anterior (on left) & the rest covering the cervix. I had to look up bicornuate ute to see what it looks like - wow! Wonder if that was part of the RMC issues too?

Pad - aww, aren't the hiccups adorable?! Course I feel sorry for her, too. :blush: I tell you what I have dealt w/all the symptoms bravely but that dang sinusitis :grr:. It really bothers me I guess because it hurts a lot, its continuous w/very little breaks & it affects my work, concentration & life on a daily basis. Makes it very difficult trying to work every day :nope:. But Dr called me in something for headaches so its better this week, but i can't keep taking it so will have to grin & bear it for a bit! 

Oh I found something on immunity in the 1st yr: https://www.wellness.com/reference/allergies/newborn-immune-system Seems like his immune system isn't fully developed until 6mos so that's why they often get infections early on. :shrug: But I'm sure his virus kick-started that part of his immune system & that's good.:thumbup: I was just curious how all that worked. Also glad I saw that we pass on food allergies & for a c-sec baby is 7x likely to get the same allergy :saywhat:. I went into anaphylactic shock 2 yrs ago over kiwi so Lil BIg flo will not be eating kiwi... :nope: I'll probs get her tested at some point bc if she is that allergic we'll have to take many more safety measures than avoidance...

Zebra - oh no hun! I'm glad everything is good & super-glad that your Dr is checking you weekly! Weird about the pains & lack of movement. Are they crampy or sharp or dull? Ive had a couple incidences when standing too long now that were scary. very bad pains that were like a crampy pain, burning in my abdomen & it went around to my back & caused major back pain. I was doubled over, couldn't walk or stand & had to go sit down while shopping on 3 occasions now (?). :shrug: I hope everything works out well - that has to be scary :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Lil - Thank you :flower: it is such a relief they are now checking up on me weekly, makes me all nervous when she doesn't move and I get pain :wacko: They are like dull period cramps followed by sharp shooting pains. It seems to be happening every day on and off. Crikey Lil, those pains you experienced too sound scary :wacko: :hugs: The joys of PARL hey :)


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra glad all is ok. It's good they are keeping a close eye on you .

Pad, I've actually only got 66 days as I am being induced 2 weeks early, although all of mine have been early. 1st was 3 weeks early, second was section at 38 weeks and third was 2 weeks early!

I think it's down to my womb shape, I have a bit that comes down in the middle which means there's not so much space.

Lils I don't think it's the womb shape that caused RMC as I had my first 2 without any problems. Had mc before having my youngest and then then the 2 mc last year.

I think with me my age has a lot to do with it, I am 41 now and will be 42 in August and they do say you do have more problems as you get older!


----------



## croydongirl

Hur575 - 6 weeks is a mile stone for me too. I had 5 losses before my son and they were all super early, before 6 weeks. This pregnancy I will be 6 weeks tomorrow so I am hoping and praying that is a good sign! 
I am so glad your spotting has stopped. It can be so scary!! Hoping with you that this is your rainbow - I hope we can journey together the next 9 months!


----------



## dairymomma

Hello All! Been a few days again. Crazy busy on the farm and a wedding this weekend (actually it's this afternoon. Gotta start getting ready actually but figured I jump on and say hi.) 

Zebra, have you been to see a chiropractor? One *might* be able to help. I get really really bad nerve pain while pg and end up seeing my chiro every 2-3 weeks towards the end because my pelvis starts shifting alot and kinks the sciatic nerve on my right side. Glad they are monitoring you closely, though.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Dancer :flower:

Dairy - I haven't no but I will mention it to the midwife next time I see her see what she thinks. I do suffer from sciatica on and off but I don't think it is that, I am unsure :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

I just wanted to quickly update that I got my period date wrong so for my scan baby was measuring spot on! I'm 7.2 today (sat) and on weds baby measured 6.4 which is only 2 days out! Phew and I am stupid! Looks like I might be having another rainbow second time around with no more miscarriages!


----------



## filipenko32

Dance I have a friend in Canada who is 44 and having her second baby. She spent 7 years ttc after her first child and is about to give birth any day!! Sometimes I wonder about this age theory!!! But yes you are supposed to have more problems but I know so many people who get there eventually and to be brutally honest I feel like I've had the best of both worlds as I had a rip roaring time in my twenties and wouldn't have wanted a baby anyway!  I'm 34 now btw.


----------



## filipenko32

Zebra I'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you Hun :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :flower: pleased everything is measuring up nicely for you and that your bean is doing well :D


----------



## LeeC

Seems like ages since I've been on here, I've been ill.
Hello everyone, lots for me to catch up on and I am determined to get my birth story on here at some point lol...
Bet I have missed loads of births and BFP announcements, can't wait to read back. I am especially delighted that Fili, NSN and 3x are back here xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Pad, I can't stay away either twinnie. Maybe we should be careful what with the flurry of BFP's ;)
How is that gorgeous little boy, Leo. I can't wait to meet for cuddles xx.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Lee. :hug: are you feeling better? It's no fun being Ill espesh with a baby


----------



## melfy77

Sorry I've been MIA. Those last weeks have been kinda crazy.

Zebra: Really glad you're getting good care for you and your baby. I remember being very nervous in the 3rd tri when she wouldn't be as active.

Lee: How are you feeling? How is Morgan doing? He must have change sooo much

Pad: Don't worry too much about those charts. As a newborn Zoe was in the 5th percentile, then 15th at 3 months and now at 5 months she's pretty much in the 50th. As long as they're happy, eating well and alert, you've got nothing to worry about:winkwink:

Had a scan yesterday, baby is doing great! Actually measuring closer to 10 1/2 weeks!! We've told our family, and are gonna tell friends very soon! So exciting!!

Fili: How are you feeling? Not too nauseous I hope.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Melfy :flower:

Pleased everything went well at your scan :flower:


----------



## emz1987

Due date is finally here but no sign of my little princess yet.

Hi Lee, How are you both doing?

Fili congrats on the little one measuring to date, it's such a relief seeing them growing and their little heartbeats.

Melfy congrats on the scan and telling the family. Makes it all feel so real when you start telling everyone.

HI to everyone else.


----------



## LilSluz

Dup post - sorry!


----------



## LilSluz

Lee - hope you are feeling better now? 

Fili - great news the date was off! 

Melfy - Congrats on 10.5 wks!!! 

ANGEL - WHERE ARE YOU MY DEAR? DON'T MAKE ME PM YOU AGAIN YOUNG LADY :winkwink::haha: (you know I will!)

Pad - Btw, I think Leo is fattening up VERY nicely hun! That pic on my journal says it all - he's gorgeous & perfect :cloud9: & Lil BIG Flo couldn't ask for a better future-trans-atlantic-husband. :haha:

Zebra - yeah, I got those pains/burning/sudden back pain thing AGAIN over the wknd - always when I'm walking or standing a lot. I say a lot but crichey its really not that long, maybe an hour or so? I guess when I do too much. And its a lil scary bc its always on the side where my placenta is - the lower left hand side (& I have Total Placenta Previa, soooo :nope:). Dr has said its RL pain but that's BS & I'm gonna tell him that. Its a nerve if its actually burning & it travels around to my back (my OB is a bit daft when it comes to everything else so he better be good at delivery time - that's really all I need him for). I should have switched but I have heard good things about him delivery-wise so I'm just guessing that part will shine on Day 0 when its "that time". I will say he's also sympathetic to my sinus pain, so I'll give him points for that too (some Dr's here won't prescribe anything for a preggo not realizing that pain, stress & 24x7 anguish can be even worse). 

Has anyone else ever had this type of pain? I'm going to have to google as I know where the sciatic nerve is, I just don't know what nerve would be in this particular area that shoots around from the front to the back like that. It almost sounds like a kidney thing but that wouldn't happen only when over-exerting myself (although I use that term lightly - 1hr seriously? I'm such a wuss! :blush::haha:)

Also all of a sudden, Lil BIG Flo is now getting hiccups 5x/day!!!??? EWCM also very abundant lately - almost broke out an OPK :haha:. AND I "think" I may have gotten 1 BH over the wknd but I'm not sure. Was just a lil tight across the bottom of my belly & it hurt like a big cramp (?). Could barely walk...


----------



## dairymomma

The sciatic nerve is in the middle of your leg and up into your lower back. When I get sciatic nerve pain, I can get shooting pains (think lightning bolts) on the right side of my lower back to my knee. Sometimes, my leg will buckle and I'll stumble a bit too. Other times, my leg will go numb and there's no pain. I've even had stretching-type pains wrap around my side from mid-lower back to my mid-lower abdoment-like it's following the top of my hip bone. That's usually when the nerve is just starting to get pinched and it's more the pelvis shifting. But it still might not hurt to get checked out and adjusted. My chiro has different ways of adjusting me when I'm preggo so as not to cause stress to my uterus.


----------



## dancareoi

When pg with third I had sciatica for a while. Pain was from bottom cheek all the way down the back of the leg.

This time I have a pain in my left bottom cheek, but so far that's where it's staying 

I have a problem this time with my right leg. When I stood still for too long the whole of my thigh went numb, now it sometimes happens when I'm walking too!


----------



## hopeful23456

Forgot to say this in marl but congrats on a good scan melfy!


----------



## hur575

Hi all
I had another brown spotting on Sunday just when I wiped in the morning, I was booked for scan on Monday anyway. Scan showed all good baby spot on with due date and there is a heart beat. they couldn't find the reason for brown spotting. They will scan me every two weeks till 12 weeks. I wanted to scream from joy, I never got to that stage.

Croydon girl thank you
filipenko32 glad everything is good 
emz1987 good luck, I know the closer you get to due date the more impatient we get , and tired. 

Healthy pregnancy for all ladies


----------



## Lallie81

Great news hur! So happy for you!

AFM- 20 week scan tomorrow.... so excited but still so nervous. Don't think that will ever go away will it? Am 99% sure I feel movements, if that's not what it is then there must be something very wrong with my stomach!!:haha:


----------



## padbrat

Lils I had severe back pain when I stood or walked for too long too.... sometimes it would reduce me to tears and I would have to lie down for hours... I am sure it is just that the ligaments are so stretchy and the weight of the baby over an extended period of time just cause your back to spasm or something... I also had sciatica... would shot down my bum and thigh.. was well known for hopping up and down on one leg shouting in the middle of the High Street as I was rushing back to work late from lunch!! Hahaha

Lallie you could well be feeling baby! I felt Leo from 18 wks, good luck for your scan!

Lee! Hello sweety!! Look at us still lurking here... must be because this thread gave us so much good luck!

Hur. Same thing happened to me... 7 wks... big red gush, scanned and all perfect, with no idea where the bleed came from or why. Now I have a 10 wk old baby! 

Emz hope your princess makes a move soon!


----------



## hur575

Thank you ladies,

Lallie81 good luck with scan tomorrow 

padbrat it is very nice to hear

I am still spotting, not sure what to do, I asked yesterday, and the lady said always get it checkd out, there is no pain or anything, do I go to epu again? or just wait and see grrrr


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies. I went in for my u/s today to confirm my uterine bleed was gone as I haven't had any spotting in over two weeks. The bleed was gone but unfortunately so was the baby's heartbeat and growth stopped up to 5 days ago. :cry: I knew something was wrong last week and even told my DH that things felt 'off' with the baby but figured no cramping/no bleeding so I'll wait til my u/s today. My regular dr is out of town this week so I saw the on call OB instead and they are going to schedule me for a d&c hopefully in the next day or so. Still waiting to hear back from them on that. I think I knew something wasn't right from the start because I never once got excited about this baby and I just couldn't find it in myself to tell everyone. Just feeling numb right now. And headachey from crying all day...:cry: Probably going to take a break from BnB for a while until I'm feeling better but I just wanted to thank everyone who gave me words of encouragement and support when I've posted before. It meant alot to me.


----------



## hopeful23456

So sorry dairymomma- that is just awful news to get and have to go through :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

So sorry Dairy :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

so sorry to hear that dairymomma :(


----------



## hur575

so sorry dairymomma. big hug xxx


----------



## emz1987

Just a quick update before I get some sleep.

Waters went at 7:45 last night. Went over the hospital but contractions were not regular enough so was told to go back at 8am today to be induced as I need antibiotics before giving birth due to having Strep B and they didn't want me to go any longer than the 12 hours. 

Was told at 9am there are no cots available so would have to wait until 10am.
Waited until 11:30 to be told they can not induce me until 8pm the earliest tonight and that's only if they can find a cot available for the baby. 

Ive come home to get some rest now as didn't sleep much last night due to the pains. The NHS are absolutely useless, They have rang around all the local hospitals and no beds available anywhere. Hoping I do not have a wasted journey tonight as Im exhausted with all this waiting around and it cant be good for the baby with no waters around her.

Sorry for the selfish post, Just needed to have a rant as I doubt I will get much time to come on here over the next few days.


----------



## scarolinarn04

I'm so very sorry DairyMomma. :hugs:


Emz- that is just awful that you're being turned away... I hope that everything else goes as planned and GOOD LUCK!! You should have your rainbow soon!


----------



## LilSluz

DM - I'm so sorry hun! :cry: that's awful news. :nope: Strange with your feelings - like you knew it from the beginning. but that doesn't make this any easier I know. Sending you big :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I don;t know your history but I pray they can figure out once & for all what is going on & take the steps to help you have your rainbow. 

EMZ - grrr, hope you get in soon - I've never heard of a hospital turning away a mom about to give birth?! :saywhat: I've heard of people going a few days w/o waters but still, I know how I'd feel about that too. :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Thanks Pad, DM & Dan - What I have isn't sciatica. I know that one all too well (6 back surg's in 2010). Mine actually started in my butt & went to the bottom of my foot & into toes (except it strangely skipped my calf). I actually have muscle missing from rt foot due to the atrophy it caused. My neuro used to have a nice pretty color coded chart of how the nerves run & I remember one that wrapped around the pelvis so I'll have to consult Dr Google. Anyway, no worries, & thanks for your replies - I 'll figure it out (or not!). Its gotta be a nerve (my worry was the pain is where my funky placenta is :nope:. but its really acting like nerve pain & placenta issues not supposed to cause pain - I just have to keep telling myself this! :dohh:).

Big :hugs: to ladies who need them today.


----------



## LilSluz

*33 Weeks today!*

Scary how are you doing/feeling?

MrsM?

So I still have no nursery & I'm due for c-sec "max" 6 wks from now. But its 4th July wknd in USA & I have Friday off (not by choice & unpaid grrr) so going to get everything "I can" ready except for the furniture if its still not in by Friday. :shrug: And hopefully (hope, hope hoping) get some much-needed :sleep:. (been working 6-day weeks for soooo long now & I'm really over it all!!!)


----------



## Tasha

So sorry Dairy. :hugs: 

Emz - when you go back tonight if induction still isn't an option, request antibiotics.

Charmer, wow congrats.

I hope everyone else is good x


----------



## dancareoi

Dairy so sorry to hear your news.

Lils not long until LBF makes an appearance 

Emz hope you get that bed. I'd go tonight and refuse to move until they found me one!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lils- OMG 33 weeks! It's getting so close. 

I'm holding up- I'm trying not to complain too much because I figure it's only going to worse, but the heat is already draining me. Started my twice/week appt for non stress test and ultrasounds. She did well on the ultrasound and my fluid levels are better than they ever were with my son so I might actually make it to a scheduled c-section. Oh, and she is estimated 4 pounds 13 oz! 
Had an episode this weekend at work, got really hot and my vision started blurring. I knew it was my blood pressure so had a coworker check it. It was 140/90 with a heart rate of 115. I rested for a few minutes and drank a bunch of water and felt much better. My pressure yesterday was 112/76, so much better.
I hope you enjoy the 4th and the much needed rest. Have fun with the nursery, too!


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry dairymomma :hugs: thoughts are with you :hugs:

Emz - sorry to hear the NHS are being useless, not good that they are putting it off because they haven't got a bed available. That is disgusting. Hope things go well, you will have your little miracle soon :flower:

Lil - Happy 33 weeks :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well :wave:


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Scary be careful of that high blood pressure chic - that sounds scary! :shock: Can you take home a bp thingamabob from work so you can check it when/if needed? I'm glad you are being monitored 2x/wk tho & your fluids sound absolutely superb! :happydance: Happy 32 Weeks to you! Hope you enjoy your 4th too & just stay indoors as much as possible in that nice, cold A/C. :cold: :thumbup: (i'm sweating more than usual myself...)


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks everyone. The numbness and shock are wearing off and the tears are starting to flow a little more. It's going to be a rough few days but I think the D&C will actually help me get through this faster as I (hopefully) won't have to deal with the physical pain as much. Really don't want to m/c with two young kids at home either. They don't need to see their mother go through that. Dr's office still hasn't called with my appt yet and I'm getting antsy as I need to get a sitter for the kids and find a ride to the hospital. It's like, c'mon already! What's the holdup? Grrr. If they don't call in a few hours, I'm calling them to let them know I'll start scheduling it myself if they won't do it. As if finding out this news wasn't bad enough, now I have to twiddle my thumbs and worry? Blah... My plan is if things start happening before the D&C, I'll get someone to watch the kids and head to the ER. Just want to make sure everything comes out like it should.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Dairy- I hope you have gotten a date/time. It is so hard hard during the waiting stage. I'm truly sorry you are having to go through this.


----------



## Lallie81

Hope you have an appointment very soon DM....

Emz, crossing fingers that the NHS will get their act together and sort you out, I don't understand how they can turn someone who's waters have gone away!


----------



## Lallie81

AFM- all went well at my scan. Am measuring spot on at 21 weeks and my little Squig was 380g and 21cm. Oh and I am one of the rare 5% cases....after being told with 95% certainty girl, we found out it's a boy!! Bit nervous and need some time to get our heads round the news but over the moon to see him so healthy and happy in there. He wasn't sucking his thumb- had the whole hand in his mouth!! I have a feeling a troublemaker is coming my way!!:dohh:

Here are my 21 week "inside and outside" shots!
 



Attached Files:







Squig at 21 weeks.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 6









20 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dairymomma

No time or date yet. Dr. is out until Friday and with tomorrow being the 4th of July, everything is closed in my area. I left a message for that dr. and she'll get it first thing Friday am but I'm going to call again just to make sure she understands how very much I NEED to have this done. Although, I'm starting to feel achey and sorta crampy so it's possible I'll just end up doing this before I can get an appt. Which I don't want to do. If it gets too bad, I'm going to go to the ER and at least get some pain management if they won't do the d&c. Hoping things hold off til Friday and I can get in then but if they don't, really hoping it goes quick, not as painful, and during the night so my kids don't have to see/hear me going through it. Just so over this whole situation. It's bad enough finding out there's no heartbeat at 14 weeks and your baby died just a few days ago but to be forced to wait like this is just unbearable. Can't wait for next weekend so I can take four days to just recuperate and relax and maybe get my bearings back. And I'm hoping for a break this time. I want to get some more testing done, especially on my uterus/tubes (which they could possibly do if I can get in for that d&c) and it can't be done if I get pg right away. Glad I can see to the future now and I'm still hopeful we'll have more babies but it's hard going through this for the seventh time.


----------



## tuckie27

Dairy- sorry for your loss :hugs: I just wanted to post and tell you that in my experience, you should definitely push for a d&c and not try to do it natural. I would advise you go to the ER as soon as you start bleeding (if you don't have d&c by then). I had bad complications from an 11 week mmc & my Dr wanted me to do it naturally and my experience was horrible. I was so close to needing a blood transfusion & ended up in the ER getting a D&C when i would've been 13 weeks along. It's a very dangerous situation to try to have a natural mc being that far along. I don't want to scare you, but the whole story is on the 1st page of my pregnancy journal if you think you can handle it. It's graphic, but I wanted to warn you so you don't end up in the situation I was. Anyways, I really hope you're back on parl with your forever baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

dairy - I have also been in your situation a few times, having missed miscarriages where the baby measures 12, 13 and 15 weeks. With the 12 & 13 week ones they insisted I had a D&C, although my body wasn't showing any signs of miscarrying naturally either.

With the 15 week loss, I ended up being induced at the hospital. The labour was very similar to my son's labour, except it lasted much shorter and I didn't push. They knocked me out and when to do a D&E, but I ended up delivering naturally just as they knocked me out. 

Either way, it was quite traumatic - especially when my waters broke, I wouldn't have wanted to be at home!


----------



## dairymomma

Exactly why I don't want to do it at home. I know someone who had a natural m/c after finding out there was no hb at 12 weeks and she ended up nearly needing a transfusion. The OB dr said it would be better for dna testing if I pass the baby naturally since everything gets kind of squished up with a D&C but I told him no, I want the D&C and I want it like yesterday. They are going to call tomorrow to schedule it and will try their best to get me in tomorrow too but the dr said it's looking like next week. So frustrated with this because you just want it over with. I am hoping to go on vacation next weekend and I'm not sure they'll let me go if I have the procedure done early next week. I am also aching and sorta cramping and I'm terrified it's going to happen at home. But yes, my plan is to go to the ER if I start bleeding at home because there is NO way I am going to do that in front of my 3 1/2 year old and my 1 1/2 year old.


----------



## ginny83

I've had no problems with testing and D&Cs... I know there's always a risk if the results came back as normal female that it might actually be you they tested by accident. Mine have been normal male so far, so definitely it was the baby being tested.

I had a post mortem with my 2nd tri loss, you can't have that with a D&C, but it might be to early anyway to get much info from a post mortem, even the info I got was pretty limited since the baby is still quite small


----------



## mommaandbaby

dairy I am so very sorry for you loss:hugs: I hope you get the D&C soon all the waiting is so hard it's good to get it over so you can move on and start the healing process.


----------



## mommaandbaby

EMZ any baby yet? I hope you are now enjoying lots of cuddles with your little one.

lallie great scan pics! wow it must be a shock to now find out boy after thinking girl. welcome to the boy club:thumbup:


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks again ladies! I'm feeling better today. Just so frustrated yesterday and I'm sure my hormones aren't helping things right now. Still waiting on the dr's office to call with my appt but I think I got the worst of my anxiety out. So, I'm going to sign off on this thread and probably stalk over in the Miscarriage Support area and TTC after a Loss area for a while. Hopefully I'll be back soon with a bright shiny new BFP and the next one will be another rainbow baby for me! Good luck and happy pregnancies to all!


----------



## LilSluz

DM - I also almost went into shock after a 12.5wks mc. I mc'd naturally at home fr 2 days - 1 day of changing a pad every 20mins. by the time I got to my Dr's office they had to do an emergency D&C right there with NO meds at all to save my life. I was fully awake & feeling every bit of it screaming & wailing between the physical & emotional pain. I hope you are getting in right now as we speak & GL to you. That's a horrible thing to go thru & a 7th loss is just heartbreaking. 

P.S. - I know you are trying to look fwd, so in keeping w/that (as that has helped me in the past too) I was wondering were you on all the RMC protocol meds this time? (steroids, progesterone, 5mg folate & blood thinners?) I couldn't remember your story but if not you have every right to push for EVERY known test out there & push for all of these drugs. I have a list of 45+ tests I did on the 1st page of my journal if you ever need a test list to start with. :flow:


----------



## LilSluz

Lallie - your pics are awesome! Cute bump! And wow that's a lil "oopsie" that thank God was caught nice & early before all the baby things were bought eh? It would be tough to switch gears & wrap your head around the complete opposite I would think, but taking back $1500 worth of baby stuff & having to repaint the nursery would be worse I guess right? :winkwink:


----------



## LilSluz

EMZ - checking in for an update also ????


----------



## Zebra2023

Lallie - great news, congratulations on team :blue: lovely bump you have there :)

DM - I hope they get back to you soon so you can get yourself back on track, sorry to hear what is happening :hugs:

Emz - Hope everything is well :thumbup:

AFM - I had my first antenatal NCT class yesterday, was enjoyable, was a tad nervous but that soon faded away. I think it has hit my partner fully that he is going to be a Daddy, he said he found yesterday really useful and that he is looking forward to the rest. I found yesterday useful too, I knew quite a little on what she was speaking about only because I have read about it but I learned so many more things that I had no idea about. My OH loved the home made brownies the teacher bought, practically scoffed them all :haha: I on the other hand didn't have any as I have been suffering really bad heartburn for the past 3 days. I am struggling to eat, if I do eat it is like eating food smothered in acid. I can't sleep, eat, get comfortable, everything I have tried doesn't work, I was up at 4am eating an ice lolly the other day trying to get rid of it :haha: I must say I am dealing with it pretty well but I would love for it to subside for a while :)

Hope everyone else is good :wave:


----------



## dairymomma

LilSluz said:


> DM - I also almost went into shock after a 12.5wks mc. I mc'd naturally at home fr 2 days - 1 day of changing a pad every 20mins. by the time I got to my Dr's office they had to do an emergency D&C right there with NO meds at all to save my life. I was fully awake & feeling every bit of it screaming & wailing between the physical & emotional pain. I hope you are getting in right now as we speak & GL to you. That's a horrible thing to go thru & a 7th loss is just heartbreaking.
> 
> P.S. - I know you are trying to look fwd, so in keeping w/that (as that has helped me in the past too) I was wondering were you on all the RMC protocol meds this time? (steroids, progesterone, 5mg folate & blood thinners?) I couldn't remember your story but if not you have every right to push for EVERY known test out there & push for all of these drugs. I have a list of 45+ tests I did on the 1st page of my journal if you ever need a test list to start with. :flow:

That's why I've been pushing for a D&C since I found out on Tuesday but the OB and the &%*#$&% doctor I saw have been giving me the runaround. I'm getting the feeling they want me to go naturally as they keep giving me this BS that I can't get in until Tuesday. When I talk to my regular doctor (she was out of town this week so I had to see another dr) next week, you can bet she's going to get an earful about her colleagues. I know she would have moved Heaven and Earth to get me in this week. So, I'm hoping to make it til they can get the D&C scheduled and if it's any later than Tuesday, I'm done. I'm switching to a different OB and possibly even a different hospital. This is the second time I've been given the runaround when it comes to a surgical procedure that had me in agony for a week before they could treat me. 

I'm not on the RMC protocol. (I'm in the US and I haven't heard of that very much here.) I've been tested for rH factor, STDs, insulin levels, thyroid (we monitor this VERY closely as nearly all my maternal female relatives have thyroid problems), and clotting disorders. All test results have come back normal or negative so those aren't my problem. We *think* I either don't have enough progesterone or it's dropping too soon as progesterone pills seem to help me sustain a pregnancy. (I had my ds and dd after taking progesterone). I've also taken baby aspirin even though I don't have a clotting problem as this may help with uterine blood supply. Lost 20 pounds and went gluten free about three months before I got pg this time hoping to get healthy so I don't know if those helped me get pg or not. Pushing for a hysteroscopy to check my uterine lining, uterine shape, scarring, and my tubes. Will bring up NK cell at my next OB specialist appt too. I have a regular cycle of 28 days on the nose but I will go irregular if I'm under alot of stress and anxiety. Haven't tracked ovulation but I have always gotten pregnant within 8 months (typically within 4 months) of a m/c or full-term birth. I just m/c between 6 and 9+4 weeks up until now. This will be my first 2nd tri loss and my 7th overall. I'll for sure check out your list as I'm hoping to get more testing done here fairly soon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dairymomma

Sorry so rant-ish...After spending 4 blasted days waiting for the phone to ring (and more than one message to the dr), I finally broke down the nurse called to say the exact same thing the dr said that last time I talked to her. I explained why I was so upset and frustrated and that I wasn't mad at her, I was mad at the people who were _supposed_ to be treating me. Even apologized and she said it was okay, she understands what I'm dealing with is hard and she wished she could make it better. For the first time since I found out there wasn't a hb on Tuesday, I felt like someone FINALLY understood me. It was like, why are YOU the doctor here? You have better bedside manners!


----------



## dancareoi

dairymomma said:


> Sorry so rant-ish...After spending 4 blasted days waiting for the phone to ring (and more than one message to the dr), I finally broke down the nurse called to say the exact same thing the dr said that last time I talked to her. I explained why I was so upset and frustrated and that I wasn't mad at her, I was mad at the people who were _supposed_ to be treating me. Even apologized and she said it was okay, she understands what I'm dealing with is hard and she wished she could make it better. For the first time since I found out there wasn't a hb on Tuesday, I felt like someone FINALLY understood me. It was like, why are YOU the doctor here? You have better bedside manners!

So sorry you are being given the run around, some of these docs just don't understand he emotional turmoil. Until baby is gone its impossible to look forward.

I had 2 losses last year and our NHS were wonderful . My second was in a Birmingham hospital in the RMC. I went for scan at 9 weeks on the Wednesday to find no HB, they booked d & c there and then and I was back 2 days later.

My first loss last year was in January, I went to a different hospital from above, for a routine check at 17 weeks in diabetic clinic. When they listened with Doppler they couldn't here HB and scan showed baby died 13-14 weeks.

They don't do D&C At this point as they said baby was too big, you have to deliver it.

They has me back next day to sort a few things out and gave me a tablet orally, I then has to go back 2 days later. They inserted something in me at 7.40am, at 8.45am my little one was born sleeping.

After my second loss the consultant in he RMC prescribed progesterone from 7 days after OV and clexane from 7 weeks of PG.

I stopped taking both of these 2 weeks ago.

I also had acupuncture once a week .

Hope you manage to get everything sorted real quick, so you can start to look forward again xx


----------



## dairymomma

Yeah, I'm hoping things go smoothly from here on out. Feel like I've been run over by a steamroller or something. It's like time stopped in that u/s room on Tuesday afternoon when they told me there wasn't a hb anymore. I told my husband I won't ever forget that moment because it's up there with the absolute worst memories of my life. It's one you will want to forget because it hurts so much to remember but no matter how hard you try, it'll never go away. But it's giving me the strength and energy to push for further testing so something good is coming from all this.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, I've still no broadband so forgive my lack of posting:blush: things are ok here, anomaly went ok and bump is growing. My only issue is bruising from the clexane at the moment, my body doesn't seem to like the needles with the spring loaded sheath that pops out and all thepharmacies ddon't stock the ordinary needles anymore. I'm running out of injection sites! 

Glad to read everybody is doing well, lils you're in the final countdown honey whoopie:thumbup::happydance:

3x lovely to read your news, I had my 6th mc the same time as your 2nd tri loss, I'm delighted for you. 

Welcome everybody else. 

I won't be renewing a broadband contract for a while as I may be moving. I've decided to separate from dh, his drinking is slipping again and his behaviour mirroring it so I'm done. Too tired and stressed between him, new job and this pregnancy. I'll post when I can :kiss::kiss:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Dairymomma sorry for your loss. Push push and push more for that testing. I'm in the unexplained but probably clotting issue category, it took me years and 6mcs to get to see the right doc who helped so just keep annoying the heck out of people until you get somewhere xo


----------



## MissMaternal

It's so good to hear from you angel! I'm sorry to hear that things aren't good with DH, but if you know it's the right thing to do then that's what you must do. I hope you've got support around you at this difficult time. I'm delighted that everything is good with baby though! XX


----------



## dairymomma

Oh Angel, I am so sorry to hear about your situation. I hope things work out for you soon and I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

Welp, looks like the doctor's are going to get _their_ wish for me to go naturally. Light period-like cramping and wiping pinkish brown cm all day. If this is it, then I hope it picks up soon. Otherwise, I think I'm in for yet another l-o-n-g and restless night of not-so-good sleep. You can bet I'm going to be on the phone with the doctor ASAP tomorrow morning either way. This is so different from my other m/c. The other times, usually once I start cramping like this, it steadily gets worse and it's over in a matter of hours. This waiting is just awful.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Dairy- So sorry honey :hugs: thinking of you and praying that they get you in for the d&c so you don't have to go through this at home. I don't know if it'll work, but you might ask them why they are "denying you medical care" sometimes when you throw around words like that they tend to start thinking lawsuit and get their butts in gear! 

Angel - sorry about DH, hope things turn around for you.


----------



## Lallie81

So good to hear an update from you Angel and that all is good with baby.... Very sorry that you have had to make such a tough decision re DH but you sound like a very strong woman and I'm sure that you and your children will be just fine :hugs:

Still crossing fingers for you DM, hope your night wasn't too bad.....


----------



## dairymomma

Looks like yesterday was either a false start or just the warm up round as all the cramping and spotting went away just before bedtime and hadn't really gotten worse all day. I've had some brown cm once this morning but nothing else and very little cramping. More like twinges that don't even hurt. I can tell things are happening but it's not kicking into gear yet so I'm hoping it'll hold off. Because, (GOOD NEWS FINALLY!) the registration desk called this morning and spilled the beans. I'm on the surgery schedule bright and early tomorrow morning! The surgery dept called and confirmed my arrival time and gave me instructions so everything is set to go now. DH even managed to get time off work to bring me so he'll be there to hold my hand til they knock me out. Yay! Never thought I'd be this happy about something like this but I seriously feel like doing a happy dance. So I will. (Happy Dance!) I'm in a bittersweet mood because this means the last physical connection I have with my baby is going to be gone but it's also a relief because I can heal now and get on with living my life. I also am aware that my baby, for intents and purposes, hasn't 'been' there in over a week. I just didn't find out until last Tuesday. So, I feel like I've gotten the worst of my grief out already and I'm a bit nervous about that. I feel like I should still be sad and upset and wondering why this happened but I'm just not anymore. I'm going to talk to a therapist soon just to make sure I'm not sinking back into my post partum depression hidey-hole and burying my true feelings but I really feel like my baby would be happy I'm not sad anymore.


----------



## LilSluz

I'm in the ER! :-( Woke up 2toilet full of blood in middle of nite :cry:


----------



## ginny83

oh hope everything's ok Lil!! thinking of you xx


----------



## Lallie81

Thinking of you Lils! Keep us posted if you can.....


----------



## scarolinarn04

Dairy- I hope you've had your procedure by now. I can completely relate to the way you are feeling- I always wanted the D&C option so that I can begin moving on. I hope you are recovering well. 


Lils- anxiously stalking for an update.... Did they not just send you up to L&D, though? Any woman over 20 weeks comes into my ER with anything pregnancy related and they go right up.


----------



## Zebra2023

Lil - hope things are ok :hugs: keep us updated when you can :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Lils thinking of you. I'd they do have to deliver , 6 weeks early isn't too bad, my niece was 6 weeks early and weighed 3.11

Keep us updated when you can xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil hope all is ok will be stalking for your update :flower:


----------



## 3xscharmer

:hugs: lil hope everything is okay!


----------



## bumpyplease

Thinking of you lils! As said before if you have to deliver I'm sure ur bubba will be fine. Loads of us on this thread delivered at 34 weeks - me, heart, hopeful and we all have healthy bouncing babies. Hoping everything is ok x


----------



## Neversaynever

Was going to update for LilS but she's on here :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## LilSluz

Awww thanx ladies n thanx Never! I'm on tablet so 4give the type job hate these things. So toilet full blood this am, lil big flo wouldn't move whole way 2hospital. Was terrified then got to maternity ER L&D? & theynhookd me up 2monitor n NO hb. For 5 frkn mins! I was hysterical apparently though the machine broke so they got another n there it was. Best sound ever, ever, ever. Then I was hysteriCal again after hearing it. :cry:. So she's doing fine my placenta or a vessel in cvx has been bleeding on n off. I've been admitted until I stop totally. Maybe kept overnite. If gets worse she's coming. :saywhat: so NOT ready 4this in any way imaginable! Still waiting 4my Bassinet n my nursery isn't done eeek.. was also apparently having contractions I had no idea only felt lil cramps n back pain? So gave me drugs whichnstopped them. So waiting to hear later 2nite if Dr will give meds n let me go home, keep me next 2wks or what. Thank u all will update when I can xoxox :hugs:


----------



## scarolinarn04

so glad to hear you are both doing well!!!!! keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## tuckie27

Lils- omg! So glad your LO is doing ok! I can't imagine your relief when you heard the hb! You're in good hands being at the hospital. Remember too, Heart & Hopeful (someone else too...cant remember who though!) had preemie babies around the same time you are right now and their LOs are perfectly healthy and thriving now :) Hang in there, get some rest, & update when you can :hugs:

Dairy- SO glad you were able to get a d&c hun. I hope you're back here soon with your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Lils glad everything is ok. You are in the best place now for the care you need.

If they do decide to keep you in think of it as the best thing for LBF xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Really pleased you both are ok Lil :flower: as others have said, you are in the best place. Hope things improve for you, keep us updated :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Thank you ladies! :hugs:<3

Just a quick update: I've been released on full bed rest (but I can work from bed). I have to call 1st thing & get right in w/Perinatologist tomorrow so he can monitor me & switch me to heparin. OBGYN said this means baby's coming in... *2 WEEKS!!!* :saywhat::saywhat::saywhat::ignore::ignore::ignore::shock::shock::shock::argh::argh::argh::dohh: :dohh::dohh:

Eeek! Whether she's ready or not it sounds.:shrug: I really thought she had passed this morning, though I really did.:cry: So I can deal w/2 wks its just - oh boy, I'm not really ready for this yet & have to get my head around it?! I just got used to the idea that I'm sticky pregnant! :dohh: Time to get it all ready as that was my "dry-run" I suppose! :baby:


----------



## mommaandbaby

happy to hear everything is ok Lil that must of been awful. 2 weeks:saywhat: I guess you will be beating me to it. you will be holding LBF in just a short time:hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Whew, sounds like you had some excitement there Lils! Glad everything is holding steady though even though I know bedrest probably won't be much fun. At least it's only two weeks and then you get to meet your little one! 

As for me, things went very well. The D&C was quick, my bleeding is fairly light and I'm not in very much pain. My lower belly is sore where the placenta was but other than that, I haven't cramped or anything since I woke up in recovery yesterday. So glad it's over and things went pretty good. The OB dr was very encouraging and said he's fairly certain he knows what happened. The 'unofficial' culprit this time was the hematoma. The clot formed in a bad spot and probably pulled the placenta away from the uterine wall just a little too much and it never reattached. So when it came time for the placenta to take over, there wasn't enough blood flow to support my bean. Glad I know (probably) why this happened so late but now I'm going to freak out it'll happen again if I get another hematoma. And I've had three pg with confirmed hematomas...Blah. Meeting with the dr again in about a month to discuss further testing and future treatment protocols for any other pregnancies I have. Tentative plan is to do the hysteroscopy in 3 months and next time I get preggo, I'm on progesterone and baby aspirin again. Possibly add heparin if I get a hematoma. I'm going to push for a higher dose or suppositories of progesterone as I'm thinking my hematomas are starting because my body thinks it should miscarry so the placenta starts tearing away but doesn't completely separate because the progesterone is just enough to keep the pg going. Will see what the dr says next time I see him. Very happy to have a plan of action and hopefully my next bfp will be another rainbow baby.


----------



## MissMaternal

Oh my goodness lils, how scary for you!! I am so relieved that little big flo is ok, and that you've got another 2 weeks to get your head around it! But OMG two weeks!!!? Scary stuff! Enjoy your bed rest and make the most of it! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Lils glad all is good. You now have 2 weeks to get ready! Looks like you'll be next ! Look after yourself and try not to over do it xx

Dairy, has anyone mentioned clexane to you? This would help with the blood clotting.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lils - glad you are okay and that LO has 2 more weeks to bake in there! Time to have someone get all those last minute things done, enjoy your bed-rest and if you get bored there's always online shopping lol!

Dairy- Glad things went well and that you have a plan of action in place, hope that things work out for you and you'll get your sticky soon!

AFM - nothing much here, sick, tired, all that good stuff. Had an appointment Monday and saw all three babies with great heartbeats and measuring good! Met with my new doctor and not sure I like him, he talked about the progesterone shot (p17) but proscribed me prometrium BECAUSE HE THOUGHT I WAS 8 WEEKS!! Wasn't until the end of the appointment I was like NOOOO, I'm over 14 weeks...forgot to ask him if he still wanted me on the prometrium, so called his office to ask about that and p17 shots, he said I couldn't take them b/c it's not good for triplet pregnancies (I googled and he's right) and that he still wanted me to take the prometrium...well this was per the nurse and she couldn't tell me how long he wanted me on it, etc. so I told her I was NOT going to take it until I could talk to him...I'm not gonna start progesterone for him to take me off and send me into premature labor...anyway, so my cervix is 4.6 which is good and the babies all look to be BOYS, but they weren't really cooperating, so could still have a girl in there. I see the MFM a week from today and then I see my doctor a week and a half after that. I will talk to the MFM about the prometrium and hopefully they will give me a second opinion on that. Anyone else had to take it to prevent premature labor??


----------



## LilSluz

3x - I don't know about progesterone sending you into premature labor, but use your gut instincts & stick to your :gun: & question everything. 14wks is when I was taken off progesterone, but idk if this is a triplets thing or if there's some concern about your placenta taking over (just clarify - were you taking prog at all this whole time?)

DM - I've been reading just haven't been able to comment, but I'm so glad its all over now & that it wasn't too bad. I'd say if you have been having hematomas develop I'd defo push for heparin or lovenox (since you are in the US; I think UK uses clexane) to get that blood flowing vs clotting. I'm not a Dr or nurse but sh** after all these hematomas & mc's, I think you've found your issue, no? Of course there's always some risk to blood thinners, but I've cut myself several times & never bled that much more than usual - just a little i notice. Also yes, I'd push for major progesterone, it can't hurt so why wouldn't they? You have every reason in the worlds to demand this treatment & if they don't give it to you, you find someone that will. I totally resorted to Dr shopping til a Dr was open to trying the full RMC protocol - went to 3 diff ones to find my RE. You fight for it chic or it won't happen - at the end of the day they can go home to their families & have a nice dinner all while you are losing your baby yet again... :nope: Big :hugs: to you.

Angel - so nice hearing from you! I'm so sorry about your situation hun. :cry: You just please take care of yourself, your DS & your lil one in there, please? I'm so very sorry yo are going through all of this -the timing of it! but stay strong, we love you & come back & check in when you can :hugs:

EMZ - Do we have :baby: yet???

MissM, Momma, Ambig, Scary - we are the next line up I suppose! But any one of you could totally beat me to it, you never know :winkwink: 

MARL ladies - thank you so much for your advice & words of wisdom. It helps to know that others have also had babies early & did OK. Wow, I just can;t imagine having her at 34 wks (the other day) - yikes what you must have gone thru!

PARL - Thank you ladies you are great support during this really tough time :hugs: I have bled again this morning but not as bad. As long as it "doesn't run down my leg" I am to just chill out & let it happen. "nope: I saw the Peri today & it is defo my placenta tearing a lil bit - for some reason it likes to tear in middle of night/mid-morning or when I'm getting up from bed for 1st pee. :shrug: So plan is I'm getting amnio at 36wks to see where her lungs are. If she's good, she'll probs be evicted. If not, we'll try to squeeze another week or so out of her, so there's a possibility it'll be 37wks vs 36 (ish)? So you never know! there's also the possibility of any day now if the bleed is bad, or i'll be hospitalized the next 2-3wks. This is a nightmare for a planner like me! 

Also, I'm a bit worried. Her growth has really slowed. I'm going to have to take out the BIG from her name now as she's down to 67%ile. Which is totally fine - I know. Its just that she hasn't even gained 1 full lb in 3+2 wks & that's not a normal growth rate (s/b .5 - .75lbs/wk). :nope: i just don;t like it. I :cry: on & off all day today. :blush: I think its all just so scary & why the F after all the sh** we've all been through can't we just catch a break, seriously? Ugh. So full bed rest but can work "from bed" so I won't be bored & I'm glad I get that time to shore some things up before mat leave. I'm not sleeping because the contraction meds make me jittery so I'm just a freakin mess. I think I just need to get "used" to the spotting & bleeding so it doesn't freak me out as much, so hopefully I'll be less like this: :muaha: in about 2-3 days? Sorry I'm rambling & my head is all over the place, i just don't know what to do & am finding myself detaching from my daughter again "just in case" & that's just so sh**ty & heartbreaking... :sad2: Its going to be a looooong 2-3wks... :nope:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Morning Lils- I hope you are having a better day. I know these next couple of weeks are going to be stressful for you and I wish I had some wonderful advice to make it all better, but all I can offer are :hugs:.
Try not to worry about the growth too much- remember those weight estimates are not 100% accurate and the same thing is going on with my sweet girl. She gained just at or under 1 pound in 4 weeks (28wk to 32 wk scan) and is now in the 66 percentile. 


DM- completely agree with Lils- you def. need to clotting tests done if you had multiple hematomas. I would also def. push for heparin or lovenox injections for the next go 'round. So glad you were able to get the D&C and are recovering well.


----------



## 3xscharmer

LilSluz said:


> 3x - I don't know about progesterone sending you into premature labor, but use your gut instincts & stick to your :gun: & question everything. 14wks is when I was taken off progesterone, but idk if this is a triplets thing or if there's some concern about your placenta taking over (just clarify - were you taking prog at all this whole time?)
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have not been on progesterone at all, he's just now wanting me to start and I've heard (although not sure if it's a fact) of some women taking and then stopping progesterone/cream when they're ready to bring on labor :shrug: I'm guessing that since I haven't been on it then my placenta is fine? I think it may be more to prevent premature labor, not sure since I can't talk to him directly...grrr!
> 
> 
> As far as growth, definitely not a 100% estimate, can't even tell you how many stories I've come across with babies supposed to be small and end up 10+ pounds! Detaching is just your defense mechanism kicking in, try not to worry about that too much either, second she's born I doubt you'll give these feelings a second thought and couple of years from now you might not even remember them at all! Take good care of yourself and LO!Click to expand...


----------



## hopeful23456

Lils- so glad u and flo are ok! Mine were 4 lb 3 oz and 4 lb 10 oz at 34 weeks exactly (4am)
Glad u get to keep her in but she will be fine at any time. 

Dairy- glad it went ok and huge hugs to you. D and c suck

3x- omg 3 boys someone is up there watching out for you and if its boys the are all little Zane's brothers. So sweet it made me cry
I can't imagine trips! And I've said that many times this past year. I have 2 coworkers wth trips and dh has a friend with them too. It's gonna be a fun wild sleepless ride!


----------



## heart tree

Regarding progesterone, that's true Charmer. They thought I had a short cervix at 20 weeks and told me if it got shorter the best treatment was progesterone. I asked if I could do it anyway regardless of whether it got shorter and they told me I could, but then I would have to stay on it the rest of my pregnancy. If I went off it, the body recognizes it as a drop in progesterone and will tell itself to start having the baby. The reason they cautioned me to wait until I knew it was getting shorter is because they don't have long term research on the effects of constant use of progesterone. They couldn't tell me what long term health effects it might have, ie, cancer. I decided to wait and was glad I did because it never got shorter. Though she came early anyway! LOL! 

Lils, I responded in your journal. Hang in there mama. Delilah was 5 lbs 2 oz at 34+2 and is a robust, healthy 1 year old now. 

Hi to all the other PARL ladies. I'm so thrilled to see this tread continue. If you need to be added to the front page, please, please PM me as I only pop into this thread sporadically from time to time.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Hopeful!

Heart - That's what I thought too, also I know there are risk to long term progesterone as well but it hasn't been studied enough to really know what the dangers are. I am all for taking it if it helps me keep these babies in longer, but not until I know what his future plans are. I see him again in about 2 weeks, so I will talk to him then.


----------



## hur575

Lils- so glad everything is fine
Dairy- glad you got it sorted at last big hugs 

Hi ladies

hope you all enjoying your pregnancy, I have been so stressed as I have been brown spotting almost for two weeks since my last scan. Today I had my second scan, and I am so pleased baby is fine, and measuring 5 days ahead?? How is that even possible, last time baby measured right for my last period, so I can&#8217;t be wrong calculating ! anyway I am happy, I was just so worried as I also had no symptoms even though my doctor told me the steroid I am taking will mask any symptoms.


----------



## dancareoi

hur575 said:


> Lils- so glad everything is fine
> Dairy- glad you got it sorted at last big hugs
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> hope you all enjoying your pregnancy, I have been so stressed as I have been brown spotting almost for two weeks since my last scan. Today I had my second scan, and I am so pleased baby is fine, and measuring 5 days ahead?? How is that even possible, last time baby measured right for my last period, so I cant be wrong calculating ! anyway I am happy, I was just so worried as I also had no symptoms even though my doctor told me the steroid I am taking will mask any symptoms.

Glad everything is going well for you, it is such a worrying time.

Lils how's the resting going, not long now!

How's everyone else doing ? How are you ladies in be uk coping with this heat ? I am totally pooped! Walking round yesterday like an old woman, my energy just totally gone!


----------



## padbrat

Lils.... have posted in your journal... but loads of transatlantic hugs... Lil Flo will be absolutely perfect hun.... even if she arrives as this very moment! The 2 weeks will fly by you watch and she will be here before you know it. Hard as it seems... take my advice and rest as much as you can now because when she arrives she will not want to be parted from her Mum day or night!

Hur it is true. I took steriods up to 19 wks with Leo and they do mask pregnancy symptoms, esp morning sickness. Baby measuring ahead is a good thing. Leo measured 3 wks ahead consistently from 12 wks.


----------



## emz1987

Hi everyone, sorry haven't been on here. 
My baby girl has been keeping me very busy as she is so demanding.

Ellie was born on 3/7/13 at 11:35weighing 6 pound 7 oz.Husband just about made the birth as the hospital sent him home at 8 am telling him I was only in slow labour when I was convinced I was further along but midwifes would not listen and did not check to see how far along I was. I asked for pain relief around 9pm and was told all I was allowed was co codomol. I asked again at around 10pm as by this point I was in so much pain and didn't think I could last all night as they kept telling me I was only in slow labour. By around 10:30 I demanded to be examined as I told them I'm ready to push, when they finally examined me they realised I was fully dilated and had to rush me over to the birthing centre. I had to rig my husband myself as they were rushing me over on the bed. Luckily my husband got there twenty minutes before she was born.

I was due to have antibiotics 4 hours before I have birth due to have strep b but didn't get this as the midwifes told me I looked too comfortable to have been in labour despite me telling them how much pain I was in. 

Had to stay in for a few days for baby to be monitored due to not having the antibiotics. 

Ellie lost too much weight last week so had to go back In hospital to be monitored again but all tests came back ok and she is now doing really well and keeping me up all night feeding. 

Just so happy she is finally here and she is perfect. Will try and get some pics up soon.

Will catch up on here when I get a chance.


----------



## hur575

Congrats emz that is such a wonderful news


----------



## dancareoi

Congratulations emz glad baby Ellie arrived safely


----------



## Zebra2023

Hur - Pleased everything seems to be going well :flower: lovely to hear :hugs:

Emz - Congratulations on your little girls arrival, pleased she is here safe and sound.

AFM - Had a scan today, she is doing well, very big now!! Weighing an approx 4lb. We managed to see her hand, it has grown so much, definitely got some fat growing on her which is good. She was doing the rock on thing with her hand :haha: We had a little sneak peak at her eyes/nose/mouth until she covered them over with her hands bless her :cloud9: I can confirm she is kicking my cervix, her feet are resting on it. Ouchie! She is now transverse from breech so she is getting there :D

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Emz - congrats!! I hate it when doctors think you're too "relaxed/happy/calm" to be in real labor...they told me that over the phone and my contractions were 2-4 minutes apart 45 minutes later at the hospital...so they can suck it lol! Glad DH made it and everything seems to have gone smoothly, get lots of rest and lots of snuggles!

Zebra - glad she's okay, keep baking that baby!

Hur - hope things continue to go well for you hon!

AFM - just counting down until the MFM on Thursday and then hopefully shopping, can't wait to see if it's 3 boys or 2 and a girl...ready to see them and know that they are safe!


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck 3x, can't wait to hear how you get on :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

dancareoi said:


> hur575 said:
> 
> 
> Lils- so glad everything is fine
> Dairy- glad you got it sorted at last big hugs
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> hope you all enjoying your pregnancy, I have been so stressed as I have been brown spotting almost for two weeks since my last scan. Today I had my second scan, and I am so pleased baby is fine, and measuring 5 days ahead?? How is that even possible, last time baby measured right for my last period, so I cant be wrong calculating ! anyway I am happy, I was just so worried as I also had no symptoms even though my doctor told me the steroid I am taking will mask any symptoms.
> 
> Glad everything is going well for you, it is such a worrying time.
> 
> Lils how's the resting going, not long now!
> 
> How's everyone else doing ? How are you ladies in be uk coping with this heat ? I am totally pooped! Walking round yesterday like an old woman, my energy just totally gone!Click to expand...

I am struggling in the heat too!! Luckily i have a small fan which i used in Charlotte's room last summer, so i have been sitting in front of it for most of the day! And crunching on lots of ice too! Nightimes are the worst though, takes me ages to fall asleep cos i get so clammy xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi ladies! Glad everyone is doing well!

Sorry about the selfish post, but I could really use some reassurance. I have been going in for non stress test heart tracings and ultrasounds every week. So far all have been perfect, but today she had decelerations on the NST. They did an ultrasound to check fluids/blood flow/etc. Everything looked good on the ultrasound. Dr. checked off on everything, didn't make me wait to be seen. They didn't say anything about not returning to work or light duty. Was just instructed to drink plenty of fluids and come in for any concerns or decreased movements. I have another appt Friday morning. Rationally, I know that if the dr didn't need to see me and they didn't take me off of work or send me in for further observation then I shouldn't be too concerned, but rational isn't working right now. Hoping you ladies can provide some personal experience or knowledge on the issue. Thanks.


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> Hi ladies! Glad everyone is doing well!
> 
> Sorry about the selfish post, but I could really use some reassurance. I have been going in for non stress test heart tracings and ultrasounds every week. So far all have been perfect, but today she had decelerations on the NST. They did an ultrasound to check fluids/blood flow/etc. Everything looked good on the ultrasound. Dr. checked off on everything, didn't make me wait to be seen. They didn't say anything about not returning to work or light duty. Was just instructed to drink plenty of fluids and come in for any concerns or decreased movements. I have another appt Friday morning. Rationally, I know that if the dr didn't need to see me and they didn't take me off of work or send me in for further observation then I shouldn't be too concerned, but rational isn't working right now. Hoping you ladies can provide some personal experience or knowledge on the issue. Thanks.

Sorry you are feeling worried, but I can't really help. Although I would say if they are worried I am sure they would have the doc see you or keep you in for observation .

This is how parl effects our thinking. If you weren't parl it wouldn't be playing on your mind so much.

Just try and keep calm and rest as much as you cAn. At least you have another appointment on Friday so you don't need to wait long xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congrats emz on the birth of your baby girl!!!!!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Scarolina- my son had some decreased blood flow from cord around 32 weeks but it just showed up in 1 or 2 scans and in just 1 spot and he was fine. Made me nervous though. They had me go to 2 scans a week at the end to check the blood flow/


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations emz xx


----------



## hur575

scarolinarn04 said:


> Hi ladies! Glad everyone is doing well!
> 
> Sorry about the selfish post, but I could really use some reassurance. I have been going in for non stress test heart tracings and ultrasounds every week. So far all have been perfect, but today she had decelerations on the NST. They did an ultrasound to check fluids/blood flow/etc. Everything looked good on the ultrasound. Dr. checked off on everything, didn't make me wait to be seen. They didn't say anything about not returning to work or light duty. Was just instructed to drink plenty of fluids and come in for any concerns or decreased movements. I have another appt Friday morning. Rationally, I know that if the dr didn't need to see me and they didn't take me off of work or send me in for further observation then I shouldn't be too concerned, but rational isn't working right now. Hoping you ladies can provide some personal experience or knowledge on the issue. Thanks.

No answer from me but I just want to wish you best of luck, I hope everything is good xxx


----------



## LilSluz

EMZ - Oh Congrats on Ellie! :yipee: Wow that was a while ago, but sounds like you've had some scares & some not-so-great experiences w/the MW's :growlmad::grr: That would upset me to no end & I hate when they don't listen to you & you told them like 3x... WTF are we all clones? Of course we all have diff experiences! I was told I was having contractions last wk in the hosp & I had no idea? :shrug: We are all so very diff & THEY of all people should know that, so there's no excuse! It just takes a quick cervix check, FFS. I hope you file a complaint to hospital Admin... Well thank God she is OK despite both scares! I'm so very glad for that - post us some piccies!


----------



## LilSluz

scarolinarn04 said:


> Hi ladies! Glad everyone is doing well!
> 
> Sorry about the selfish post, but I could really use some reassurance. I have been going in for non stress test heart tracings and ultrasounds every week. So far all have been perfect, but today she had decelerations on the NST. They did an ultrasound to check fluids/blood flow/etc. Everything looked good on the ultrasound. Dr. checked off on everything, didn't make me wait to be seen. They didn't say anything about not returning to work or light duty. Was just instructed to drink plenty of fluids and come in for any concerns or decreased movements. I have another appt Friday morning. Rationally, I know that if the dr didn't need to see me and they didn't take me off of work or send me in for further observation then I shouldn't be too concerned, but rational isn't working right now. Hoping you ladies can provide some personal experience or knowledge on the issue. Thanks.

Oh Scary I don't know anything about this or what the decelerations mean. :nope: And of course your post in not selfish, this is all so frightening especially for us PARL girls, you know? You'd think we'd been thru enough right? :growlmad::nope: Maybe rest more & stick to laying on your left side as much as possible for that maximum vena cava blood flow & oxygen to baby until Fri? I know - I have a hard time trusting anyone, but always pay attn to your intuition I say. Its there for a reason & has saved me many times. But that being said, Dr's wouldn't ordinarily send you home if there's any risk. Messing up when a baby is involved is pretty much up there with the worst possible mistakes a Dr can make so I think they're pretty cautious in general. :thumbup:

Sending big :hugs: your way & hoping it is corrected by then. Please keep us updated & GL on Fri :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

*35 Eeeeeeeks  we made it 1 more week! * :dance: Each day is a victory at this point! :thumbup:

Scary  btw, thanks hun! :hugs: Its really good to know Im not the only one whose baby slowed in growth & we were very close in weight & now yours is 1lb in 4wks too. Thought maybe it was because I slacked off in my high-protein diet or the placenta thing. :nope: I hope by Friday lil Kaylin (was it?) is doing better. :hugs:

3X  aw thanks hun :hugs:. Interested to hear what happens w/your progesterone (I like learning this stuff  what a geek, rt? :comp::haha:) So, if you have a risk for premature labor already w/1 (from past & maybe current issues) and you have triplets on top of it (which is like an automatic risk right?) Id defo check into that  let us know! 

Hopeful  awww only 4lbs OMG! Whats with the 34wk mark, sheesh  beware of that one ladies, its a doozy! I would still like to see some piccies of your twins :D

Heart  you are so knowledgeable.:thumbup: Thank you so much for your support on my journal. :hugs: It means a lot as I almost lost it there for a few days. :loopy::blush::nope: so glad you updated yoru journal w/D pics  shes so cute! :cloud9:

Hur  great news! Yeah, its possible. Mine went from measuring right on 1 scan to 2 wks later being 1.5wks ahead! :dohh:

Dan - :hugs: Im resting but not really resting if that makes sense? Still working FT from bed (I just need a laptop & maybe 1-2 files) & amazing the things I can get done from bed  finished the whole nursery & almost done the bassinet  Amazon is awesome! (DH did the physical parts; I get to be the director from the rocking chair :winkwink:). You are in the 3s now  yay!!! :dance: how you feeling?

Pad  thank you dahlink! :hugs: Now that most of the prep is done, I think I can rest more this next whole week. :sleep: Not sleeping anyway  getting 4.5-5.5hrs/night but thats been almost the whole pregs anyway. :shrug: Thank God for Netflix! I know she will probs make it, it just scares me & i want her to stay in as looooong as possible. :shy: Hows our prince charming? I think we are due for some pics here. :winkwink:

Zebra  awww, yeah seems like they put everything imaginable in front of their faces now! :dohh: Makes it so hard to get pics  LF even had her feet in her face. :wacko: Love the rock-on hand she was telling you shes a righteous dudette & doing FAB! Did you get a pic of that? (that would have been classic  defo a baby book pic). You are getting up there!

AFM  OK so bled 3 days in a row but not enough to go in  was enough for 5-6 wipes & there was lots of bright red, but wasnt running down my leg so just watched & waited & it subsided every day. It was happening every morning after Id roll over from side to side & get up out of bed. So, I developed this theory  I was wondering if my bump was causing the stretching in the morning when I rolled side-to-side to get up as it was only happening in the am? Stretching in my ute causes my placenta to rip since its down at the bottom. So, did an experiment & used maternity belt (for stabilizing bump & back) that day & slept all night w/it. Next day  nada! So wearing it every day & night (taking it off a lil bit during the day when sitting up working) & not 1 drop of blood for 4 days now! :dance: OB said thats brill & to keep using it. Anyway, off to Peri again tomorrow & suppose well be scheduling the amnio for next week among all my other fun things (last week was 4.5 hrs there :dohh:). OB confirmed  if her lungs are ready they are kicking her out of the nice, warm ute next week! Eeek!!! I just pray she hangs on that long. 

I have since let myself bond again & I swear she sensed the entire thing. When I detached, she was so quiet. :nope: She barely moved & when it was it was like a couple of pokes here & there. :cry: But once I let myself bond again she has been more rambunctious then ever! :dohh: Kicking me & punching me & sticking her bum out for tickles ever since. :cloud9::haha: and on top of that she has hiccups between 3-6x/day now so hoping that means shes practicing her breathing for the big day. OK as Im writing this shes having them again :awww:. Oh gawd, get me thru 1 more week please! I know I'll be OK if she comes today I just want to increase whatever chances we have as much as possible & I know that having a baby in NICU is torturous so would rather avoid if I can! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Also noticing lots of CM lately in undies & cloudy urine  is that a sign of things happening or imminent labor coming soon? Eeeek! :wacko:


----------



## Zebra2023

They do Lil :haha: I haven't seen her legs up near her face yet though. I bet it is lovely to see mind :) We didn't manage to get any clear pictures, it was literally for a split second. My partner was like Daddy's little girl :haha: Seeing as we love rock music, he is chuffed haha. 

Sorry to hear you have had more bleeding, good that it isn't bad to go in to hospital though. Blood is no fun either way. Wonderful that you have bonded with her again and that you've been having fun tickling her and such, so adorable :cloud9: I have my fingers crossed here for you that everything goes well with the birth and after too :hugs: Will be stalking for updates :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Lils glad you are still hanging in there. Great idea for the maternity belt. Wow next week ! My first was 3 weeks and 1 day early and be was fine, so don't worry about delivering next week.

We are having a heatwave here in the uk, been about 2 weeks so far and it is so hot. We are not used to these conditions here and most houses do not have the luxury of air con, we just have to open windows . Doesn't really help when temp is pushing 30 c like today!

I was just about to ask who'll be next, but thinking about it, it'll probably be you!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry I've been scarce. My computer is still down. DH says I need a new one but with a new van and new phone it's going to have to wait.

Lil- So glad everything turned out ok! What a great idea wearing your belt! Perhaps the doctor will suggest that to future patients having similar problems.

EMZ- congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you both. Glad your husband was able to make it in time.

AFM- went to the doctor yesterday. Cal has flipped so he is no longer breech. That's great news because they said that since I have an anterior placenta I cannot have an ECV. My uterus and measuring properly and he has dropped. My cervix hasn't dialated at all but it has started thinning. I guess any progress is good progress! :)
Found out I may not have a job come January. I'm not sure what I'm going to do. It's stressing me out terribly but I'm trying to remain calm. I've had a headache for three days and the heat index is 102 degrees F. My legs are covered in heat rash and these 12 hour days, five days a week are killing me. So much for not stressing out. Lol.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Just got in from town trying to catch up so:

Scary - no advice, but it's good that that they checked on LO further, just listen to your instincts and if something feels off then call them asap. 

Lils - happy 35 weeks, hope you hang in there just a little longer! MFM/Primatologist said she wouldn't take the progesterone, I am at a super high pre-term risk level with my history, triplets and possibly hypertension but she said that it's barely helpful in singleton pregnancies (around 30% of the time it helps stop premature labor) and she doesn't feel like it would do any good in triplet pregnancies and she did confirm that if I were to stop then start it, it could put me in labor. She did however feel that bed-rest could help which is good because a lot of doctor's don't believe in bed-rest and since I live an hour away from the closest hospital with a nicu, I may be put on hospitalized bed rest later in the pregnancy.

Update on me - Baby A is measuring 15+4 and is a BOY! Baby B is measuring 16+3 and is a BOY and Baby C is measuring 16+2 and is a BOY! DH is beyond thrilled lol! No potty shots as this is not a fun/happy office, guess these ppl deal with so much serious business all the time. My old ultrasound tech would've had me like 5 pics, this time I got A and B and she messed up and gave me B again instead of C...My blood pressure was really high, going to be monitoring it at home for 5 days and then emailing her the results. Monday I have to go back for a glucose test as I have a higher risk from triplets. Not going to be fun to drive an hour, wait an hour and then drive an hour home...grrr! I will be seeing the MFM in two weeks for a cervix check and I will also see my OB that same week so I'll pretty much be seeing 2x the docs every 2 weeks, which wouldn't suck so bad if they were closer but OH well. The school/day-care that I was going to send DD too has decided to shut down due to some issues with management and now I don't know what I'm going to do with her, I was looking forward to having her out of the house and with other kids since I am limited in what I can do.


----------



## scarolinarn04

That's wonderful news 3x!!! The little boys to terrorize DD. :happydance:

Lils- 1 more week!! So exciting:yipee:

ambig- so glad he turned for you and wonderful start to progress!

Emz- congrats on your little rainbow!!

AFM- no changes at this time. She has remained active which is comforting, but I'm still nervous. I have another appt tomorrow so I'm hoping for some reassurance. I have been scheduled for a c-section on Aug 15 and I'm desperately hoping to make it till then.


----------



## hopeful23456

Charmer- that is great news that the boys are doing awesome. I feel bad u have such a drive to the hospital! Can someone go with u to appts? I was wondering how high were your betas and progesterone when u first got tested? My betas were around 270 or something 13 dpo and 1500 18dpo and progesterone was over 200! That was the first clue it was more than one. I was on progesterone for the first 12 weeks or so too but really didn't need it.


----------



## Sparkly

Just an update from me, my twin girls were born on Monday morning @ 34+2. twin 1 - Amelie was 5lbs 4oz and twin 2 - Scarlett was 3lbs 4oz, both are on the neonatal unit but doing well, i can hardly believe how lucky i am to have them, and i can't wait to get them home xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Sounds like lots has happened since I was last on here. We had ANOTHER high-speed router get fried by lightening so I was without internet for the whole weekend. Was getting withdrawal so I stopped by the library and the computers there block BnB so I STILL couldn't check in! Finally got a new router (that's the 5th !!! modem we've had lightening trouble with) and at even the slightest darkening of the sky, we are now unplugging absolutely everything in an attempt to keep this one safe. Blah...

So anyway, congrats on all the good news! Looks like there's been a bunch of that and that's always nice to see. 

Lils-so happy that you found something fairly mundane (and easy) to help with the bleeding and that things are still holding steady. Bet you can't wait to meet your little girl! 

EMZ-Congrats on your little one! Always so good to hold that little bean who's been beatin' on your insides for the last several months, right? :)

Charmer-I, too, think I'll be in a similar situation with my next pregnancy. I already drive an hour just to see my doctor but I absolutely LOVE her! With my next pg though, I'll be seen by my reg dr AND a specialist-whose office is an hour in the opposite direction! 

Update on me-I'm doing pretty good if a tad HOT...SO glad the D&C went well but unfortunately my 'get away from it all' vacation plans had to be postponed at literally the very last minute. DH was going buckle the kids in the van and the phone rang. It was bad news about DH's great-aunt and so we canned our trip to stay home 'just in case'. Luckily things have been steadily getting better for his great-aunt (who's more like a grandmother) and she's pulled through better than her doctor's even thought! Still hoping we can go on vacation in a week or two though. Other than that, the only side effect I'm dealing with from my D&C is MAJOR baby brain! I'm just dying to be preggo again and I know I can't get pg if I want to have the hysteroscopy done. I have my follow up appt with the OB dr in three weeks so we'll see what he says about further treatment too. I've been tested for clotting problems already and the results were normal. My theory is my body _starts_ thinking it needs to miscarry and the placenta starts tearing away causing the bleed but the progesterone I'm taking is just enough to stop the process before it gets too far so I sustain the pregnancy. I'm going to ask the OB about taking a higher dose of progesterone and/or switching to a different method of taking it (I've taken pills so far but wouldn't mind trying suppositories instead) to see if that helps and I'm going to request my progesterone levels be tested at least once a week until week 16. The tentative plan right now is to stick with the progesterone and baby aspirin treatment for now, but I might consider heparin or lovenox IF another hematoma forms, especially if it forms so late like this last one did. Again, I have to discuss all this with the dr and we'll see what the scope results are too before making any 'for sure' treatment plans. Got my FX I'll get some long sought after answers this time though.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks gals!

Hopeful - I didn't do early monitoring at all, because I only had two mature eggs(and a third that was at 12-13 and was told would not catch up) and because my midwife practice is in with an obgyn (who can monitor, proscribe fertility meds and, according to a friend, even do iui's in their office) I was monitored on the clomid and was given an hcg shot, but my chance of twins was only quoted at like at 30% and triplets or more was like 5-8%...I was told however that while they could not force me to come in, if I had more than 3 eggs I needed to get my butt in early but since I only had 2 they were okay with me just waiting until 12 weeks unless of course I started bleeding, cramping, etc. I just got tired of all the back and forth to the doctor and all the ultrasounds and still miscarrying. I didn't take progesterone this pregnancy, new doctor offered it but I refused until we have a game plan and specialist doesn't believe it'll help.

Sparkly - Congrats, hope they get to come home soon!

Diary - sucks having to drive so far! Oh well, not much we can do about it though. Hope you get that vacation and the answers you need and DH's great aunt continues to do well. I took a vaca after we lost Zane and just relaxing at the beach was so nice, I pretended for an entire week that I wasn't me.


----------



## dairymomma

We are just planning a long weekend to visit my parents and some of my DH's family so it's not a majorly big thing but I could really use a hug from my mom. Nothing like a hug from Momma to make it all better, right? :) I'm half dreading the trip though too as we are likely to stop by my sis-in-law's house and she JUST had her baby two days ago. I can't hardly sit thru church with all the babies and baby bumps so I'm terrified of how I'm going to react when I see her with her new little boy. I want to see the baby but yet I just can't do it. It's too soon or something. To make matters worse, my sis is due next week and it's hard even thinking she's going to get to hold her baby! All I can think of is, "I didn't even get to hold mine this time because of the D&C. And of course, my baby died. It's dead. D.E.A.D. Dead." I know it's partly hormones and it's a whole lotta grieving going on, especially since this was a 2nd tri loss and I figured I was over the 'hump' but you can't help thinking that way.


----------



## mandy1971

Hi gals remember me? Well I'm 1_2 weeks pregnant according to the clearblue digital.......I've been off the radar for a long long time..... Concentrating on getting pregnant, so its taken 18 months to get to this stage last pregnancy ended at 5 weeks.... I had IVF twice last year after my 4th miscarriage...unfortunately that didn't work..... 
This pregnancy is totally natural..... I turned 42 recently and had one loss at 17 weeks 2 years ago my daughter had downs syndrome with serious heart defect.... So I'm tentatively dipping my toe in the thread.... I met lee c the other day with the handsome morgan( when I had my first positive...a good omen I'm praying....)nd she filled me in on some of you lovely ladies announcing further pregnancies....congratulations! 
So I've started taking the steroids never been tested for nkc, but I do have the auto immune condition hashimotos ( under active thyroid...) Phoning Epu this morning to talk to the recurrent miscarriage team and get a plan of action...... God girls, I've been so desperate to get onto this thread you have no idea, I just hope ill be staying this time....love to each of you xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

Mandy....:wohoo: fabulous news hun and buckets of healthy sticky :dust: coming your way

3X...congrats on three boys...amazing :cloud9:

Emz...congrats on Ellie and :growlmad: @ the MW's knowing sweet FA :dohh:

:hi: and :hugs: to everyone...shall attempt to keep more of a hold on things in here

XxX


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks never, congratulations on your pregnancy....
Would it be possible if you all could let me know if you have been given a specific cause for your losses and if so what meds you take?

I am now since bfp taking prednisilone 10mg twice daily and added vitamin d3 today.. 75 mg asprin throughout cycle..5mg folic acid...thyroxin 125mcg..co enzyme q 10 for over 18 months.....I did take selinium 200mcg for my hashimotos to try and reduce thyroid antibody levels.,they continued to rise though so I wondered if I was wasting my time on that one....
Pre ovulation I took epo and raspberry leaf tablets...
I'd love to hear from anyone else who has hashimotos as I only have input from my gp... As yet..


----------



## mandy1971

Hi gals remember me? Well I'm 1_2 weeks pregnant according to the clearblue digital.......I've been off the radar for a long long time..... Concentrating on getting pregnant, so its taken 18 months to get to this stage last pregnancy ended at 5 weeks.... I had IVF twice last year after my 4th miscarriage...unfortunately that didn't work..... 
This pregnancy is totally natural..... I turned 42 recently and had one loss at 17 weeks 2 years ago my daughter had downs syndrome with serious heart defect.... So I'm tentatively dipping my toe in the thread.... I met lee c the other day with the handsome morgan( when I had my first positive...a good omen I'm praying....)nd she filled me in on some of you lovely ladies announcing further pregnancies....congratulations! 
So I've started taking the steroids never been tested for nkc, but I do have the auto immune condition hashimotos ( under active thyroid...) Phoning Epu this morning to talk to the recurrent miscarriage team and get a plan of action...... God girls, I've been so desperate to get onto this thread you have no idea, I just hope ill be staying this time....love to each of you xxxxx


----------



## Neversaynever

mandy1971 said:


> Thanks never, congratulations on your pregnancy....
> Would it be possible if you all could let me know if you have been given a specific cause for your losses and if so what meds you take?
> 
> I am now since bfp taking prednisilone 10mg twice daily and added vitamin d3 today.. 75 mg asprin throughout cycle..5mg folic acid...thyroxin 125mcg..co enzyme q 10 for over 18 months.....I did take selinium 200mcg for my hashimotos to try and reduce thyroid antibody levels.,they continued to rise though so I wondered if I was wasting my time on that one....
> Pre ovulation I took epo and raspberry leaf tablets...
> I'd love to hear from anyone else who has hashimotos as I only have input from my gp... As yet..

I didn't get to the testing point as I found out I was pregnant with Louis and ended up having a scan instead of the tests :blush: needless to say it must have been bad luck seeing as the only thing I did different with him was take 5mg of FA and pregnancare plus. I have taken 5mg FA and Tesco prenatals with this one and found the HB on the doppler two days ago so I am past my critical point and just hoping with everything that this is another rainbow.

I think Hope39 or someone else has the hashimotos...I can't remember but there's deffo someone...chuck a post in the MARL and RMC thread? Link to MARL on front page of this thread :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks never.xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Mandy, congrats on your bfp.

I am 41, 42 next month and am 31 weeks pg with number 4!

I had loss in jan last year at 13-14 weeks and one in sept at 9 weeks.

I was under RMC and had numerous tests including uNK killer cell test and all were negative.

However when I OV in dec my consultant put me on progesterone , 400mg twice a day, up until 28 weeks. I had scans every week from 7 weeks and from after the first scan at 7 weeks up until 28 weeks , I injected clexane once a day.

Hope this is your sticky bean.


----------



## Tasha

Mandy congratulations, so excited and happy for you. Keeping everything crossed x


----------



## LeeC

I don't even have to tell you how excited I am Mandy. It was so lovely to catch up again. I will be stalking you ;)
xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Sparkly - Congratulations!!! :yipee: That's wonderful you have Amelie & Scarlet - they are so precious! OMG, Scarlet is so tiny - bless her! :cloud9: Since you were 34+2 did they give you steroids (or did they just come out of the blue)? I hope you get them home really soon, hun. :flower:

Mandy - Congrats on your new BFP! I think the standard "full-RMC protocol" is 4-fold when you want to throw in everything but the kithen sink but don't have a clear diagnosis or other protocols just didn't work alone: (1) 5mg folate, (2) progesterone, (3) steroids & (4) blood thinners. I was on 5mg folate (or 3mg L-5-MTHF a more absorbable folate), 80mg progesterone gel (goes in who-ha - Crinone; supposed to absorb same amount prog as the 400mg suppositories UK ladies get tho), Lovenox injections (blood thinner), a little bit of roids post-Ov (Dr would only give 4 days worth so I also did intralipids as they never hurt). Idk what country you are from hence the explanations as UK & US have diff names for pretty much the same meds. But I will say that I was taking CoQ10 pre-pregs but once got BFP I stopped them for a reason - something I found on google said not to take when pregs but can;t remember what it was/why. I wouldn't take them or run them by your Dr. first. But defo add some Omega 3's to all that - very impt. :thumbup:

DM - You are post D&C so naturally you are going to shy away from all things baby & also want a BFP rt away again. :hugs: I'd do the hystero though while waiting for HCG to go down & ute to heal from D&C. If nothing is wrong you can TTC right away as its not very invasive. If something is wrong, then they'll do the surgery rt there (make sure of this as I've heard some ladies getting a hystero & then having to come back for another to fix & that's ridiculous waste of time- WHY? :shock:). My Dr had to cut out a septum. It was easy-peasy, rested for the weekend w/pk's & back to work that Monday. Although you should wait 4-6wks to TTC after a ute surg (depending on what kind), but if there was an actual surgery then that could have corrected your problem, or one of them anyway, which will make you feel good even if you have to wait a lil longer. :thumbup:

Scary - GL today & let us know what happens! Your c-sec date is same as my old one, that would have been really cool to do together...but things have "changed on my end unfortunately! Hope one of us makes it there at least!

Zebra - thanks hun :hugs:. I was/am a rock chic myself (teenage years were in 80's & early 90's, man! Went backstage to many a concerts too :thumbup:). I actually used to interview rock bands for a local cable TV show. :haha: Anyway, that's lil rocker chic Moo's way of letting you know she's doing awesome in there & everything's cool! https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/9.gif

Dan - So that's 86F, hang in there hun! Bet you guys have humid heat too since it rains there a lot? (86 is nice weather here! But when humid it feel like 90's so that's hot...). And w/no A/C - yikes! I did hear that about much of the UK (like we don't really need heat here so not everyone has it!). Stock up on fans & popsicles! just saw a commercial for a "chillow" (pillow that stays cold) & thought how silly but I bet you could use those there & they'd be great.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

3x - Congratulations on 3 boys! For some reason I've thought the whole time it was 3 boys. I'm not sure where I got that from. Lol.

Sparkly - Congratulations! I'm so glad they are both doing well!

Dairy - I'm so sorry about everything you've been through. I'm glad you were finally able to get your D&C and it went well. I wish I would have had one with my last miscarriage. Hopefully you will get pregnant soon and you won't have to have the hysteroscopy! I completely understand how you're feeling with your baby/bump anxiety. I had it very badly for the year after my last miscarriage while I was TTC. I got to the point where I didn't want to go out in public anymore because they were everywhere! I hated those women and I felt like an awful person for feeling that way. I didn't know if I would ever be a mother and then you have people popping out children like rabbits! It's strange that I still have some of that anxiety (especially towards women who have had babies between my last due date and this one). When my bump was still small and it was much cooler out i would try my best to hide it with scarves and jackets because i didn't want to make anyone who was struggling feel badly towards me. i felt like a hypocrite! My SIL had her baby last month and my MIL wrote on her FB wall "Thank you for finally making me a grandma". Everyone (especially my MIL) feels that because I am 9 month pregnant, I'm instantly over all the pain and they act like my other babies never existed. I find it very hurtful. This is not my first baby, it's my third. Every one of them have a special place in my heart. I don't have any tattoos but I thought about getting one very tiny star shape for each in the color of their birthstone/would-be birthstone in a very discrete place like my hip bone. I currently wear a necklace with the gemstones on it and one that says "faith" because I lost faith so many times in ever becoming a mother.

Mandy - Congratulations! Sending you sticky thoughts!


----------



## LilSluz

Ambig - hey you never know, you could sneak up on me & beat me to it next week? Oh no about the job. :( Don;t stress yet as its a "maybe" but I was just going to point out - do you really want to work 5x12hr days anyway? :shock: What do you do? I thought I was bad working 6 days/wk - which I've only last week "basically" stopped. Funny how you guys up north often have worse summers than we have. We've had mid-80's & even dipped into the 70's :haha: From mid-July to mid-Sep its often low 90's but it never goes above 92, maybe 93? (most peeps don't know that about FL & think it must be like 120 here). eeek, stay indoors!

Momma - speaking of beating me to it, where are you & how you feeling? You were supposed to be next!

3x - Awwww 3 lil boys! And Scary's prob right - DD will probably be a good help later, but is probs going to lose a bit of patience w/3lil bros! :dohh: LOL let's hope she becmes mommy's lil helper as I think we can all agree - you are going to need it! But how sweet :cloud9: I love pics if you want to post? I've been on partial BR this whole pregs since 16wks (& took it really easy prior) so you can do it. Just set some boundaries & stick with them as many people try to make you violate them - "oh but you can just get away for a bit" :grr:. People are all about you being on bed rest until you can't do something w/THEM or for them so just beware & stand your ground. I spent 1/2 my preg livid at the selfishness I've seen w/people thinking of themselves before the health of my baby (often the ILs). Really was an eye-opener for me (but this is probs only b/c its So. FL - people are very self-centered here. GA is way diff). As long as you fully trust your Dr, just go w/your intuition. (never hurts to get a 2nd opinion though if you aren't sure?). Hope you get lots of rest then & can take stuff to get that blood pressure down too. :hugs:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Sparkly- congrats on those 2 sweet girls!!

DM- Glad you have recovered well and I hope you get that mini vaca soon. The hyst was very simple- quick 15 minute procedure. I watched the procedure on youtube prior to so that I would know what to expect and what they were looking for. And yeah- completely over the heat. 

Lils-That would have been great to have the same date, but LBF has made other plans. Can we start a countdown ticker?!?! T- 7 days :happydance:

Mandy- congrats!! No advice for the RMC protocol since your treatment surpasses what I had, but wishing you all the best. 

Had Dr appt this am and ultrasound was perfect- She scored 8/8. Dr said 2 reasons for the dips (which apparently were very minor dips).. either low fluid or she is just really active. My fluid is great, so she's just active and possibly playing with the cord. DH said she needed to be put in timeout for scaring us. :haha:
She also said that the dips didn't indicate that we might need to deliver early. So nerves are calmed at least for the weekend. Next heart tracing on Monday.


----------



## bumpyplease

Mandy OMG massive congrats honey! Praying this is sticky its sooooo your turn!

Sparkly congrats - I love both of those names were both on our list for a girl!!

Charmer - wow 3 boys great news they are all doing well


----------



## Hope39

mandy1971 said:


> Hi gals remember me? Well I'm 1_2 weeks pregnant according to the clearblue digital.......I've been off the radar for a long long time..... Concentrating on getting pregnant, so its taken 18 months to get to this stage last pregnancy ended at 5 weeks.... I had IVF twice last year after my 4th miscarriage...unfortunately that didn't work.....
> This pregnancy is totally natural..... I turned 42 recently and had one loss at 17 weeks 2 years ago my daughter had downs syndrome with serious heart defect.... So I'm tentatively dipping my toe in the thread.... I met lee c the other day with the handsome morgan( when I had my first positive...a good omen I'm praying....)nd she filled me in on some of you lovely ladies announcing further pregnancies....congratulations!
> So I've started taking the steroids never been tested for nkc, but I do have the auto immune condition hashimotos ( under active thyroid...) Phoning Epu this morning to talk to the recurrent miscarriage team and get a plan of action...... God girls, I've been so desperate to get onto this thread you have no idea, I just hope ill be staying this time....love to each of you xxxxx

Woo hoo my lovely, so so happy for you.

Xx


----------



## mandy1971

dancareoi said:


> Hi Mandy, congrats on your bfp.
> 
> I am 41, 42 next month and am 31 weeks pg with number 4!
> 
> I had loss in jan last year at 13-14 weeks and one in sept at 9 weeks.
> 
> I was under RMC and had numerous tests including uNK killer cell test and all were negative.
> 
> However when I OV in dec my consultant put me on progesterone , 400mg twice a day, up until 28 weeks. I had scans every week from 7 weeks and from after the first scan at 7 weeks up until 28 weeks , I injected clexane once a day.
> 
> Hope this is your sticky bean.

Dance, good to see someone almost my age... Lol..
Seeing you at 31 weeks gives me a lot of hope, I know 2 women personally this year who have given birth and they are both slightly older than me..... So ever hopeful I can achieve a little rainbow..xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Tasha said:


> Mandy congratulations, so excited and happy for you. Keeping everything crossed x


Thanks Tasha....xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

:thumbup: 

Thank you for all your advice lee, mrs yummy mummy xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks Lils, I had read they there was no data re: taking co enzyme q10 whilst pregnant, no recorded detrimental effect to baby at least, still not sure whether to take it or not, though it is a naturally occurring element which is depleted with age, I suppose if the experts are uncertain then maybe I shouldn't take it..don't want to risk anything at this stage.


----------



## mandy1971

Thank you ambiguous xxxxx


----------



## LilSluz

Lil Flo is officially being evicted 7/26 at 2pm!!! Eeeeek! :shock::shock::shock:

Unless she comes earlier of course, but praying she stays in there - just 1 more week :baby:, please?! They are not even doing an amnio to test lung function.:nope: Peri says 90% chance her lungs are developed after 36wks. He also said that they don't give steroid shots after 34 weeks anyway (I did not know this but they didn't give to Hopeful either at 34+2!?). So the amnio would tell us "how developed" her lungs are, but that's it - nothing they'd be able to do about it but prepare accordingly & NICU will be on standby anyway. :shrug: Apparently w/the TPP, there's a risk of sending my ute into contractions & sending me into dangerous hemorrhaging that may not stop (& me being on blood thinners...). :saywhat::nope: SO, OB & Peri discussed it & said w/my issues its not worth chancing an amnio as that can actually kill her vs. Lil Flo just being born with a 10% chance of slightly underdeveloped lungs that they treat pretty successfully all the time. 

Eeeek so I'm in a lesser of 2 evils situation basically.:shrug::nope: But there's not much I can do - it is what it is. :( 

*And now... Bleeding! *:nope: I bled this morning & even a lil tissue came out. Still a lil bit but turning brown now. I'm thinking it was the dildo cam that did it from yesterday! :growlmad: Last night I was all "OMG she's coming in 1 week - eeek, that's too soon!" Now I'm all "OMG, how am I going to get thru another whole week?!" :shock: This icon explains me perfectly rt now: :muaha: :dohh:

Don't know if I said this on here or not but I think I'm a lil extra freaked out when it comes to placenta issues & bleeding b/c of poor SIL. She had placenta abruption, baby was stillborn, they revived him but he was severely brain damaged, his lil body mangled & he lived in a home for 6 yrs. Then he died. :cry: Such a terrible, awful thing to have happen, was so heartbreaking to see him that way that his final death was actually a bit of comfort to her & all of us (but super sad of course - bittersweet).:sad2: So I think I'm a bit extra worried due to that, although I'm still not freaking out like a lot of women would. Really trying to keep my zen going... Ommmmm... Ommmmmm... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks scarolina xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hey bumpy! 
Baby is 10 months old, wow!!!
Hope you are keeping well....xxxx


----------



## LilSluz

mandy1971 said:


> Thanks Lils, I had read they there was no data re: taking co enzyme q10 whilst pregnant, no recorded detrimental effect to baby at least, still not sure whether to take it or not, though it is a naturally occurring element which is depleted with age, I suppose if the experts are uncertain then maybe I shouldn't take it..don't want to risk anything at this stage.

Maybe that was what I had found/thought too, then? Btw, I turned 40 in Jan & this is [finally] my FIRST! (people don't realize we face life w/o ever having children at this age :nope:). You have a few of us 40+rs on here with you! :jo::thumbup:


----------



## mandy1971

LilSluz said:


> Lil Flo is officially being evicted 7/26 at 2pm!!! Eeeeek! :shock::shock::shock:
> 
> Unless she comes earlier of course, but praying she stays in there - just 1 more week :baby:, please?! They are not even doing an amnio to test lung function.:nope: Peri says 90% chance her lungs are developed after 36wks. He also said that they don't give steroid shots after 34 weeks anyway (I did not know this but they didn't give to Hopeful either at 34+2!?). So the amnio would tell us "how developed" her lungs are, but that's it - nothing they'd be able to do about it but prepare accordingly & NICU will be on standby anyway. :shrug: Apparently w/the TPP, there's a risk of sending my ute into contractions & sending me into dangerous hemorrhaging that may not stop (& me being on blood thinners...). :saywhat::nope: SO, OB & Peri discussed it & said w/my issues its not worth chancing an amnio as that can actually kill her vs. Lil Flo just being born with a 10% chance of slightly underdeveloped lungs that they treat pretty successfully all the time.
> 
> Eeeek so I'm in a lesser of 2 evils situation basically.:shrug::nope: But there's not much I can do - it is what it is. :(
> 
> *And now... Bleeding! *:nope: I bled this morning & even a lil tissue came out. Still a lil bit but turning brown now. I'm thinking it was the dildo cam that did it from yesterday! :growlmad: Last night I was all "OMG she's coming in 1 week - eeek, that's too soon!" Now I'm all "OMG, how am I going to get thru another whole week?!" :shock: This icon explains me perfectly rt now: :muaha: :dohh:
> 
> Don't know if I said this on here or not but I think I'm a lil extra freaked out when it comes to placenta issues & bleeding b/c of poor SIL. She had placenta abruption, baby was stillborn, they revived him but he was severely brain damaged, his lil body mangled & he lived in a home for 6 yrs. Then he died. :cry: Such a terrible, awful thing to have happen, was so heartbreaking to see him that way that his final death was actually a bit of comfort to her & all of us (but super sad of course - bittersweet).:sad2: So I think I'm a bit extra worried due to that, although I'm still not freaking out like a lot of women would. Really trying to keep my zen going... Ommmmm... Ommmmmm... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> :hugs:

Just seen your post LIls, 
I had a knot In my throat thinking of your SIL,just awful......
Hope you have your feet up and are being well looked after xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

I forgot how addictive bnb was I've hardly been here this past 8 months, ill need to be on this in the cover of darkness I think as my DP thinks I get a bit obsessed lol!


----------



## dancareoi

Lils not long now, stay calm and take deep breaths and relaxxxxx.

Yes temperature here is pretty unbearable. 2006 was the last time we had sustained heat here for this length of time. Last year was one of our wettest summers on record. That's the good old British weather for you.

Mandy there is hope at your age. I am on a thread in the TTC after loss section called "TTC after loss over 40" there are a few of us on there who are currently pg and over 20 weeks, I am one of the younger ones and our oldest one is 44 so you still have plenty of time.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Selfish post here ladies: I had a major bleed this morning, felt a gush and passed clots. Big clot. Went to the doctor and after a long wait found out that babies are okay with great HB's, my uterus/insides are showing no sign of bleeding and the doctor checked my cervix and said it was closed and felt long. They are going to see me on Tuesday and check cervix again (it was checked yesterday) The MFM believes in bedrest but not cerclages, this doc believes in cerclages and not bedrest...but told me that I should be laying down and not getting up except to pee, take a shower and I can SIT up to eat...maybe he's just stuck in his ways, but it would've been easier if he'd just come out and say modified bedrest...anyway, I'll catch up soon but after this morning I'm exhausted and crampy and going to just relax! Hope everyone else is okay!


----------



## mandy1971

Congratulations charmer on 3 boys....
Glad they are all doing well... Make sure you rest as much as you possibly can...Xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

Charmer just make sure you rest as much as possible and look after those 3 baby boys.

I had major bleed when expecting my third, I had a blood clot in my womb and it was Dow. To that.


----------



## MissMaternal

Sparkly congrats on your girls! I love their names! I hope they are both doing well and home with you soon xx

Hi Mandy! I remember you from the RMC thread! It's great to see you here, will keep everything crossed for you! Xx

3x sorry to hear about your bleed. I'm glad all your boys are ok though! Xx

Lils OMG! I can't wait to see a pic of your little girl! Who is next!? Is it me?! That's quite a terrifying thought if I am! Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

mandy1971 said:


> Hey bumpy!
> Baby is 10 months old, wow!!!
> Hope you are keeping well....xxxx

I know time is flying my little Alfie will be a year soon!
Keeping everything crossed for you this time sweetie. I took coq10 also for egg quality but also stopped when I found out I was pregnant. Can't remember why tho. I used progesterone too, are u on that? X


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Mandy! I was so happy to see u on here and had to stalk back to find ur post. Leec is good luck for u too! 

Charmer- if ur cervix isn't open, why would they cerclage? I think modified bedrest is good. ESP with trips. I didn't have any bedrest but maybe if I would have then my water wouldn't have broken early but who knows. I can't imagine having 3 in there and u r thin to begin with so I'm guessing u r all baby (ies) and no fat. Seems like the multiples moms I know that did bedrest carried much farther along than others. Are u in a moms of multiples group? U could at least join for the online forums if there is one if the group isn't close to u. I've met a few multiples moms now but I don't go to meetings. Our forums are online on bigtent and they offer help to girls preg or with babies in nicu to cook for u, clean, take care of other LO, etc if u need help


----------



## hopeful23456

Lils- did they think u could go into early labor?


----------



## LilSluz

3x - Ugh, hun I feel your pain. Seeing that blood like that is sooooo scary no matter where you are in pregs! :nope: I'm so glad that the 3 boys are good & everything else looks good. Did they just do the dildo cam on you yesterday too? just wondering if that causes some irritation to the cervix enough for us blood thinner ladies to have a bleed? :shrug: Bed rest for you then lady! Also whats cerclages?

Lee - how you doing lil mama? How about some updated pics of Morgan?

Bumpy - I'd love to see Alfie too at 10mos :)

Dan - :dohh: geesh last year I was there in mid-June & had winter clothes on - was on 50's!!! :saywhat: (took Karuna reiki master course in Glastonbury & met some wonderful BNB ladies in Bath - also did London a bit & Tintagel.) I remember you guys pretty much only had 1 week of warmth 2x that whole summer. :nope: Stay cool!

MissM - I think Momma should be about 38wks by now & Ambig is 37+4, then you at 35+4 & Scary at 34+3! But I know Scary as a c-sec on 8/15 soooo - ???? Anyone could go at any time! I can't believe out of all of you I AM actually next (I should have been after you!) - so not fair.:haha: Although someone could still sneak up :winkwink::shhh:


----------



## LilSluz

hopeful23456 said:


> Lils- did they think u could go into early labor?

Yeah with the Total Placenta Previa, there's a very high chance of hemorrhage & pre-term labor. :shrug::nope:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> 3x - Ugh, hun I feel your pain. Seeing that blood like that is sooooo scary no matter where you are in pregs! :nope: I'm so glad that the 3 boys are good & everything else looks good. Did they just do the dildo cam on you yesterday too? just wondering if that causes some irritation to the cervix enough for us blood thinner ladies to have a bleed? :shrug: Bed rest for you then lady! Also whats cerclages?
> 
> Lee - how you doing lil mama? How about some updated pics of Morgan?
> 
> Bumpy - I'd love to see Alfie too at 10mos :)
> 
> Dan - :dohh: geesh last year I was there in mid-June & had winter clothes on - was on 50's!!! :saywhat: (took Karuna reiki master course in Glastonbury & met some wonderful BNB ladies in Bath - also did London a bit & Tintagel.) I remember you guys pretty much only had 1 week of warmth 2x that whole summer. :nope: Stay cool!
> 
> MissM - I think Momma should be about 38wks by now & Ambig is 37+4, then you at 35+4 & Scary at 34+3! But I know Scary as a c-sec on 8/15 soooo - ???? Anyone could go at any time! I can't believe out of all of you I AM actually next (I should have been after you!) - so not fair.:haha: Although someone could still sneak up :winkwink::shhh:

That pretty much sums up our usual summer!

I think you are definately next! Whoo hoo !


----------



## 3xscharmer

Hopeful - This doc is going to monitor my cervix and if it appears to be shortening then give me the stitch to keep it from shortening to the point of opening? MFM doesn't believe in them though but she was very big on bed-rest and I completely agree, glad you do too and don't beat yourself up about not being on bed rest! It's not 100% and neither are cerclages. I'm not in a group really, but I've come across so many while googling and they seem okay, I'm just that shy kid in the back of the class lol! I'm going to have some family members start helping more and since that daycare/school closed down my MIL thinks she found someone to keep DD and it's DH's cousin who nannied while in college the last 3-4 years and I totally trust her with DD.

Lils - yes, yesterday I was checked with the dildo cam, today he just gave me a pap to check and make sure I was closed and felt my cervix while he was in there. He did say that yesterday could have caused it, I also went shopping and had to sit down in Wal-Mart so I wouldn't pass out, so could have been just doing too much. A cerclage is a cervical stitch that's supposed to keep you from dilating...MFM thinks that it only really works in women who have actual cervical problems like incomplete cervix etc. She said in multiple pregnancies that if there have been no previous problems then it probably won't stop pre-mature labor. If it comes down to that, I will seek advice from the MFM about the cerclage and then weigh my options. Also, don't have to worry about not taking things serious, DH's mom lost triplets and that woman is adamant that I am not to be doing anything and she's just the woman to make sure I don't! They want me to have these three and are doing everything to make it possible! Blood pressure was 120/80!

Hello Mandy - congrats!!


----------



## mandy1971

bumpyplease said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Hey bumpy!
> Baby is 10 months old, wow!!!
> Hope you are keeping well....xxxx
> 
> I know time is flying my little Alfie will be a year soon!
> Keeping everything crossed for you this time sweetie. I took coq10 also for egg quality but also stopped when I found out I was pregnant. Can't remember why tho. I used progesterone too, are u on that? XClick to expand...

I started the cyclogest today bumpy,what harm can it do..? Just throw everything in!!xx


----------



## mandy1971

I'm booked in for a 6 week scan a fortnight today.,hoping and praying now that things will go smoothly till then... If I can get to that date, and there's a heartbeat then I've climbed my first big hurdle...


----------



## LeeC

You don't have to ask me twice Lils lol...
It's your last week as a singleton so to speak, so EXCITING!


----------



## LeeC

it's true, time really does fly. 3 months on Monday and was weighing 13lb 10 oz last week :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> it's true, time really does fly. 3 months on Monday and was weighing 13lb 10 oz last week :)

He is gorgeous, such a little cutie.

As you say time does fly, my first baby leaves primary school next week! Don't ask me where that time has gone !


----------



## hopeful23456

He is so cute lee! Was thinking of u and just today as the golf tourney is on tv


----------



## MissMaternal

Ahh thanks for that lils, I am so out of touch with this thread, my daughter keeps me too busy for me to spend too much time catching up!! You are definitely next! Xx

OMG lee Morgan is such a cutie! 3 months already.. That's unbelievable! Xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations charmer on your three boys :flower:

Mandy :wave: congratulations, healthy 9 months to you, hope all goes well :flower:

Lil - I hope everything goes ok, will be stalking for updates and will be thinking about you :flower:

Lee - what a cute photo, he is so adorable :)


----------



## LilSluz

Been here since 2am Sat morning as I had a huge bleed n some fluid come out that night - the night after the dildo cam. :growlmad: so OB thinks it may have been a big clot since runny & maroon blood so somewhat older blood? he said DCam could have irritated it or dislodged it. Anyway I''ve been sentenced to 9 more days here ! :nope: this should be fun - Not! Actually I can still work from here Mon-Thursday lol. So I won't get bored. I'm already nesting in my room n makin it comfy as possible. This isn't ideal but trying to make the best of it. Lil Flo is now monitored 24x7 so that's the upside. Just want her 2get here safe n sound on Fri!

Lee - that's my favorite pic of him! He looks just like you,:cloud9: SO cute!


----------



## LeeC

Awww Lils, it will all be worth it soon and like you say at least your lil girl is being monitored.
Both Pad and I spent more time in the hospital than planned but it's just a distant memory now and it will be for you soon too. 

MissM, I have also lost touch with the thread and don't think I am able to catch up but I will try. I havent even updated my ticker! So who is next and have I missed any births?

Hope everyone is doing well and UK girls hope everyone is enjoying the heatwave x.


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Been here since 2am Sat morning as I had a huge bleed n some fluid come out that night - the night after the dildo cam. :growlmad: so OB thinks it may have been a big clot since runny & maroon blood so somewhat older blood? he said DCam could have irritated it or dislodged it. Anyway I''ve been sentenced to 9 more days here ! :nope: this should be fun - Not! Actually I can still work from here Mon-Thursday lol. So I won't get bored. I'm already nesting in my room n makin it comfy as possible. This isn't ideal but trying to make the best of it. Lil Flo is now monitored 24x7 so that's the upside. Just want her 2get here safe n sound on Fri!
> 
> Lee - that's my favorite pic of him! He looks just like you,:cloud9: SO cute!

Lils you are in the best place you can be. Just relax and make the most of his time of being able to put you feet up and do nothing.

Lil flo is fine, so comforting knowing she is being monitered constantly so if there is any change they can deal straight away.

Not ideal I know, but make the most of these last few days, once she is here there'll be no rest at all!

Lee, so glad it was cooler here yesterday I have been struggling with the heat.


----------



## Taurus8484

Lils, just remember your in the best place. Won't be long now xx


----------



## mandy1971

Beautiful picture of Morgan lee, he does look like the little charmer! 
Rest up Lils xxx

I've started my clexane and am also taking asprin, but I was googling and came accross a forum discussing pregnacare vitabiotics which contain vitamin k, which clots the blood, on the side of the packet it states that if taking asprin and an anticoagulant these pre natals shouldn't be taken unless under consultants supervision, I've phoned the rm team, consultant on holiday bu the midwife hadn't heard of this... The other patients do take it though, so leaving it to the side and will take folic acid and vit d on its own, incidentally the sanatogen pre natals don't contain vit k..... Might have to just buy them meantime... Has anyone else heard of this.?


----------



## LeeC

Hmmm I've not heard of this Mandy. I took Pregnacare before and throughout this pregnancy. I think I took SD own brand at some point too.


----------



## dancareoi

Mandy not heard a out that. I took and am still taking pregnacare in this pg and was on clexane too, although my consultant said not to take asprin at all when taking clexane!

I think they all have different ideas of what we can and can't do


----------



## Zebra2023

You are in the best place Lil, pleased Lil big flo is being monitored, peace of mind :) Hope things go well :flower:


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mandy! Lovely to see you here chick! Congratulations.

I like you have had thyroid issues... I was on 150mg of levothyroxine with all my losses as my thyroid was underactive due to autoimmune issues. I am absolutely convinced my thyroid had a hand in my losses along with my genetics! I would say that you need to have your level monitored on a weekly basis and ask your GP to refer you to an endocrinologist who specialises in pregnancy. 

With Leo... my rainbow my thyroid mysteriously went massively overactive and I was put on high dose anti thyroid drugs as it went toxic.... 

My cocktail of drugs for Leo was:

450 mg PTU (anti thyroid)
fragmin
5mg folic acid (to 12 wks)
400 mg cyclogest 3 x a day
pregnacare
Omega 3
Vit D (to 12 wks)
25mg prednisolone

and bucketloads of hope.... in fact my mantra became 'hope is important'! In fact my and Lee's protocols were identical except for the thyroid issue..... and we both fortunately had our rainbows! I so hope for the same for you too chick xx

3 x! 3 boys! How fantastic! 

Lils! Not long to go!! I said it elsewhere but... next week buckle up for the most all consuming love you have ever experienced! Yahoo... Lil Flo will be here!

Dan, MsM and Scar... not long for you either.... or Zebra!

Hello lovely ladies! So sorry if I have forgotten anyone! Loves to all xx

Lee! Morgan is just so scrummy! Cannot wait for our boys to meet!! xx


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Hey Mandy! Lovely to see you here chick! Congratulations.
> 
> I like you have had thyroid issues... I was on 150mg of levothyroxine with all my losses as my thyroid was underactive due to autoimmune issues. I am absolutely convinced my thyroid had a hand in my losses along with my genetics! I would say that you need to have your level monitored on a weekly basis and ask your GP to refer you to an endocrinologist who specialises in pregnancy.
> 
> With Leo... my rainbow my thyroid mysteriously went massively overactive and I was put on high dose anti thyroid drugs as it went toxic....
> 
> My cocktail of drugs for Leo was:
> 
> 450 mg PTU (anti thyroid)
> fragmin
> 5mg folic acid (to 12 wks)
> 400 mg cyclogest 3 x a day
> pregnacare
> Omega 3
> Vit D (to 12 wks)
> 25mg prednisolone
> 
> and bucketloads of hope.... in fact my mantra became 'hope is important'! In fact my and Lee's protocols were identical except for the thyroid issue..... and we both fortunately had our rainbows! I so hope for the same for you too chick xx
> 
> 3 x! 3 boys! How fantastic!
> 
> Lils! Not long to go!! I said it elsewhere but... next week buckle up for the most all consuming love you have ever experienced! Yahoo... Lil Flo will be here!
> 
> Dan, MsM and Scar... not long for you either.... or Zebra!
> 
> Hello lovely ladies! So sorry if I have forgotten anyone! Loves to all xx
> 
> Lee! Morgan is just so scrummy! Cannot wait for our boys to meet!! xx

Thanks pad, 6 weeks left at most due to early induction


----------



## dairymomma

Goodness, I miss out on a few days and I'm left to play catch up with several pages to read! :)

Lil, I hope everything goes well the next few days and your LO is in your arms soon! I'll be thinking of you.

3x-hope things are going okay with you too. Bleeding is a scary thing to deal with no matter when it happens in a pregnancy. 

Mandy-my naturopath said not all seleniums are the same. There's three different kinds and out of the three, only selenomethionine is actually usable by the human body. Not sure if this would make a difference or not and, to tell the truth, I'm not sure how much I believe that but I thought I'd mention it to you. 

As for me, I'm feeling achy/crampy and my bleeding is starting to pick up a tad. Feels like AF is here only it's been LESS than 2 weeks since the D&C!! Haven't had any labwork done yet but think I'll see if I can get an hCG level done to confirm my levels have dropped. The Dr. said he'll do the scope in 3 months so the irritation/swelling from the D&C goes down and I have at least one 'normal' AF. 3 months would also put me at a slightly less busy time on the farm so it'd be easier to get a day or two off for the procedure. The baby brain syndrome is gradually fading and it's getting easier to be around pg ladies and babies again and things are looking up finally. Our vacay plans are slowly solidifying for next weekend (or the following one if plans fall thru again) so I'm FX I'll get my break after all!


----------



## MissMaternal

Kate Middleton is in labour! How exciting! Xx

I think I'm having sympathy pains for her, I've woken up with really bad lower backache! It's quite uncomfortable! He's still wriggling as normal, and we've got our last growth scan this afternoon so I can get checked out then  xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lils good luck honey! Like the rest say you are in the best place, not long now! Can't wait all excited for you. 

Hi everybody xo


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lils hope you are doing good:flower: Friday is getting close you will be holding baby very soon!!!!!

my poor feet are swollen from all the heat here and I have to walk slow as a turtle now because of the sharp pains that shoot up my vag lol doc says it's because the head is way down in place now will be checked on Thursday to see if any dilation has started.


hope all you ladies are doing great!!


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi angel! How are you?? Xx

I had my growth scan today, and all his measurements are normally roughly 2-3 days ahead, whereas today they were all 2-3 days behind. I wasn't concerned, until I saw the consultant afterwards who although said he wasn't concerned, wants me to have another growth scan at 38 weeks and on the measurements on my notes, baby has dropped from normally being on the 60th centile to the 23rd or something like that. I know growth scans can be quite inaccurate, and all sonographers are different, but I can't help but worry! His estimated overall weight is 5.7lb, and 4 weeks ago it was 4.4lb. I feel like this isn't much for 4 weeks... What do you ladies think? Xx


----------



## scarolinarn04

maternal- I wouldn't worry too much. Lil and I both had growth slow down on our last scan with about a 1 pound growth over 4 weeks. I'm glad they are going to check again in 2 weeks, though. :hugs:

Mom&baby- not too much longer for you!!

Dairy- I hope you get that little vacation this weekend.


----------



## MissMaternal

scarolinarn04 said:


> maternal- I wouldn't worry too much. Lil and I both had growth slow down on our last scan with about a 1 pound growth over 4 weeks. I'm glad they are going to check again in 2 weeks, though. :hugs:
> 
> Mom&baby- not too much longer for you!!
> 
> Dairy- I hope you get that little vacation this weekend.

Thanks for that  I know I'm worrying unnecessarily but I can't help it lol. X


----------



## LeeC

Just calling in to check on Lils... Hope you're doing ok. Not long now x.


----------



## LilSluz

Yeah MissM, mine didn't even gain a whole pound in 1 month on 30+5 scan. They did a scan yesterday she's at 6lbs 9oz (at 35+5), so just slightly ahead - dropped from 96%ile to 67%ile. But yesterday's scan was after Saturday's scan that put her at 6lbs 2oz (said her stomach was only 6%ile!). Sonographer f'd that measurement up - her stomach is totally normal & the newer measurements are the correct ones. :growlmad: So from 30+5 (5lbs 10oz) to 35+5 (6lbs 9oz) she still didn't go up 1 full pound - again (& this is now over 5 wks). :shrug: I don't like the "rate" of growth either but I guess they can have these growth spurts & then slow-downs & its normal. I try to eat high protein just to fatten her up as I feel like its the only thing I "can" actually do, as I had not noticed I was starting to actually lose weight too? (its the same diet IUGR ladies are put on - high proteins & laying on left as much as possible; seemed easy enough for me to do).

So, it will be interesting to see how much she "really" is when she comes out 4 days after the 6lb 9oz measurement. :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## LilSluz

LeeC said:


> Just calling in to check on Lils... Hope you're doing ok. Not long now x.

What timing! :winkwink: Thanks for asking, I'm doing well. Not bled in 2 days so that's good. On monitoring every 6hrs now & NO IV - :dance: (after a flush blew my vein :sick:). The hospital room is nice enough & has flat screen TV & wifi so I can't complain (food sucks but thats a given!) Its almost like a hotel room?







DH can sleep on the pull-out couch-bed the night before c-sec. But its hard to sleep at night as I've had a couple natural births right next door (all whom opted for the epi eventually - gawd that sounded painful! :shock:)

Weird as Lil Flo went into hiding when the initial bleeding danger was there (again, just like 2wks ago). Now she is back out being her crazy, rambunctious self so I'm relieved. She's head down & doing her part - such a good baby. Its momma's ole body that's giving out on her - poor thing. :cry::nope: But she's a fighter, she'll make it OK... :baby::bodyb: :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Momma, you can still sneak up on me & go 1st if you want? :thumbup: :haha: Let us know what happens at your scan.

Someone had back pain - whats interesting is that I have not felt any of my contractions. I've only very mildly felt a cramp here & there (nothing I'd normally take notice of) & a little surge of back pain. But a lot of them I don't feel anything at all, they just show up on the monitor? :shrug: Anyway, if its constant its probs just back pain but if it comes in spurts it could be small contractions, too. :thumbup:


----------



## MissMaternal

That's interesting about Lil Flo's measurements lils and makes me feel better, so thanks! Think I may ring my midwife tomorrow though just so she can maybe talk me through it all and tell me not to worry! I am definitely interested to see what Lil Flo comes out weighing! Your room looks amazing! Much nicer than our NHS rooms here in the UK! It was me who had the back pain, it eased after a few hours but I was worried as DD's labour was all in my back, as she was back to back the little bugger xx


----------



## dancareoi

I was thinking exactly the same missm, that room is much better than the NHS rooms here!

Not long now lils.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lils.... those little contractions you won't feel, but they are still happening as your body preps for labour! I am thinking of you every day chick and sending those vibes flying across to you! xx


----------



## padbrat

Yep I agree Dan and MsM... that room looks a damn sight better than what we have here! And I was lucky and had my own room as I was in hospital for so long!

Enjoy the rest whilst you can ladies :0)


----------



## dancareoi

padbrat said:


> Yep I agree Dan and MsM... that room looks a damn sight better than what we have here! And I was lucky and had my own room as I was in hospital for so long!
> 
> Enjoy the rest whilst you can ladies :0)

What's rest? With three kids rest isn't that easy!


----------



## mommaandbaby

just writing to let everyone know i had my little bundle of joy yesterday!! he decited to come 2 weeks early water broke at 3 in the morning and then strong contractions followed right after went to the hospital at 8 and got to full dilated by 3 started pushing but then baby's heart rate started to sky rocket so they did c-section to get him out. we are both doing great and he is a great little breast feeder:) Dalton Alexander 7lbs 10 oz. will put pics up when i get home.


----------



## jessytlc

I apologize. Very new to this process. After three miscarriages--two in a row--I'm having a difficult time with this pregnancy and realized that I could probably use some support. 

This seems like the place where I might not be judged when I admit that I can't think about this pregnancy as a baby and I refuse the "baby kit" at every OB appointment and I cry more often than I laugh when thinking about the pregnancy. Somehow hope is more painful than the utter hopelessness of assuming it will never be okay. 

I am having a difficult time being positive at all despite a good ultrasound result--Yayy for the heartbeat! Baby measured at 6 weeks 4 days and the heart rate was 118 bpm. I thought I was 7 wks 1 day--which of course has me utterly spinning, convinced something is wrong--though the professionals said nope, "It's perfect." Point is, I don't want to be discussing something that may feel negative to others who perhaps are here just to feel hopeful together. That sounds nice too, but I think we can all be quite fragile after these losses, and I would hate to jeopardize others' positive outlook in my process of seeking support. But I sure could use the support. :)


----------



## LilSluz

mommaandbaby said:


> just writing to let everyone know i had my little bundle of joy yesterday!! he decited to come 2 weeks early water broke at 3 in the morning and then strong contractions followed right after went to the hospital at 8 and got to full dilated by 3 started pushing but then baby's heart rate started to sky rocket so they did c-section to get him out. we are both doing great and he is a great little breast feeder:) Dalton Alexander 7lbs 10 oz. will put pics up when i get home.

AH! So you did sneak up & beat me to it! :haha: :happydance::dance: CONGRATULATIONS Momma! Can't wait to see pics of Dalton!


----------



## heart tree

CONGRATS Mommaandbaby!!! Well done to you. What a great name. Please post pics when you have time. I'll update the front page.

Welcome Jessy. Glad you joined this thread. I know the ladies will all be very welcoming. This is the best thread on the whole site (in my humble opinion). I'll also add you to the front page as you asked me to in a PM. 

Hello again to everyone. I hope all of the pregnancies are going well. We're always excited to get new graduates on the MARL thread.


----------



## LilSluz

Jessy - welcome to PARL you are in the right place! And a LOT of us (incl me) refused to relax until after 16wks, then 20, then 24, then its gets pushed to 30 since that's "ideal", but then isn't 34 better? And so on... I refused to bond until after 16wks myself & even then very cautiously. We all totally understand. And while we try to have PMA, the reality is that our statistics aren't so wonderful. But no reason to think this time it won't stick. I like to say I'm remaining "cautiously optimistic". :thumbup:

What did they find & what are you on so far? (like a lot of us have clotting, prog issues or immunes issues so we are on specific protocols like bloodthinners, steroids, progesterone, folate, thyroid meds, etc)


----------



## LilSluz

Well, we made it to 36weeks!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

No bleeding for 3 days now too! :dance: Everything is going really well so far. :thumbup: But one thing that did come out yesterday was Peri saw the amount of fluid & was like "Oh". :growlmad::nope: Ok, what does that mean, does she have enough? Apparently she is borderline low - something like 9.4? But he said she's coming out soon anyway so... I'm sure if it was dangerously low he'd have booked the c-sec earlier. :shrug: So, I think she's coming at just the right time. (I hate when you get the "oh" :dohh:)

So here is my last bump pics - 36 wks (at the hospital)! Figured I may as well throw in a bare belly - I have one of those "lines" all the way down except its all lopsided & crooked :wacko::haha: Oh well! I'm defo getting "beefier", I think... I think I would have been one of those who blew up in the last month but there just is no last month, so whew! just in time! :winkwink::thumbup:



Thanks for all the well-wishes! Yeah when I posted these on my journal I had heard about the NHS hospitals over there, eeek! Makes you wanna pop em out & move on quickly eh? Well, as long as the Dr's & nurses are good that's most important, right? The post-partum rooms are smaller, but same sort of set up. I'm in an actual delivery room right now "just in case" - although I'm not delivering here anyway, but they have the right equipment to help me if an emergency happened...

Can't wait to see who's next after me too! Scary, Ambig or MissM???? Hmmmm, I'm going to guess Ambig, then MissM then Scary? :shrug: I'm going to guess that you will go to your 8/15 c-sec date Scar! :thumbup:

I think Zebra & Dan are after our group right?

:hug: ladies!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Wonderful news Momma!!! So glad you are both well and Dalton is a wonderful name. :happydance:

Jessy- Welcome! This a fantastic place and we can all relate to not wanting to get excited or attached. Honestly, I still haven't let my guard down. Good luck to you!!

Lils- so glad you are doing well. T-2 days!!!:happydance: the free health care would be awesome, but I do like our private rooms. Yes, very much hoping to hold out until my scheduled date. I'm too anxious about having another baby in the NICU so desperately hoping to hold out until 38 weeks.

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## dancareoi

Jessy. Welcome . We all know exactly how you are feeling. Pal or parl does that to you, but you are in a good place here.

Momma big congrats on the birth of Dalton, hope you are both doing well.

Lils nearly there now, bumps looking lovely!

Can't believe my name is now coming up in the next group due after this one!


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats momma! Xx


----------



## mandy1971

Hey pad, Leo is just beautiful.... What a journey you have had... It's great to see women like you get to where you are now, holding your little rainbow baby..

I had my thyroid checked on Friday when I was exactly 4 weeks, chasing up the results tomorrow, will get them to keep an eye on my levels though...

Dairy momma, thanks for the info regarding the selinium..... Are you another hashimotos sufferer?

Congratulations momma,. Lovely name.. Xx

Welcome jessy, I know exactly how you feel, don't want to get too excited in case that rug gets tugged below my feet, I'd love to get excited and plan life....just this past few years,everything's been on hold in an attempt to beat the tag of recurrent miscarriage, and hold onto a pregnancy.... I'm not beat yet..
AFM I will be 5 weeks on Friday,can't wait till then to do another clearblue digital,so it's getting whipped outnof the packet tomorrow morning,feeling quietly confident ill get a 2-3 weeks pregnant... So far no cramping or bleeding, feeling a little something going on below my belly button, and occasional boob and back pain, otherwise hunky dory....


----------



## heart tree

Ahhh Mandy! So good to see you here. Congrats. Good luck with your next test. I know how scary the early days are. Rooting you on.


----------



## LilSluz

padbrat said:


> Hey Lils.... those little contractions you won't feel, but they are still happening as your body preps for labour! I am thinking of you every day chick and sending those vibes flying across to you! xx

Aw thanks hun & thank you for stopping by & checking on us!!! :hugs::kiss: Yeah its so weird to get contractions & not even feel them. :shrug: I think it may be time for a Leo pic too? That tigger outfit was too cute!


----------



## LilSluz

Scary - yeah I'm really hoping either no NICU or just 1-2 days. :shrug: Hopefully this time you will go all the way. But remind me - is 8/15 38wks (vs 39wks) then?

Dan - yes scary to hear your name next, eh? Makes sorta real now... :shock:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lils-I'll be 38+2 then. When my son was born at 36+2 my dr told me that he would have to spend at least 6 hours in special care, but that was just protocol. Have you been told anything like that?


----------



## mandy1971

2_3 weeks a day early! Accompanied by some mild period cramps.... I know it can be normal growth pains.... But that dread is still there lurking in the background.... Also got a teeny tiny bit of nausea,not sure if that's me feeling hungry though as the steroids are beginning to tighten their grip on my hunger levels...... 
Heart its lovely to "see "you....


----------



## LilSluz

scarolinarn04 said:


> Lils-I'll be 38+2 then. When my son was born at 36+2 my dr told me that he would have to spend at least 6 hours in special care, but that was just protocol. Have you been told anything like that?

I'll be exactly the same then 36+2! No they didn't tell me that. They just mentioned she "may" need a day or 2 in NICU - or more or none depending. :wacko: Did they give you an amnio or steroids? I didn't get any of those so we "are flying blind" I suppose! (too risky w/TPP) :shrug:

Mandy - great news! :flower:


----------



## heart tree

Great news Mandy. Of course the dread is there. I would feel dread when I felt cramps and when I didn't feel cramps. It's a no win / no win situation. You just made it past another hurdle. Just take one day at a time.

Lils, last full day as a preggo! How does it feel?


----------



## hur575

Momma congrats on the birth hope you are both doing well.

Lils nearly there now, I will be waiting for update.

Mandy, welcome here and best of luck

Hello ladies


----------



## scarolinarn04

Lils- no steroids or amnio, induced to due low fluid. That might have just been a protocol at my hospital or it very well could have changed since it was nearly 4 years ago. He ended up in NICU for what was considered a "fluke".


----------



## padbrat

Congratulations Momma! Looking forward to pics!

Lils! Nearly there! Am so excited for you! You will not believe how much I am willing you and Flo every thing good thing I can! xx Haha Leo will hate me when he is older for making such photos public!! 

Mandy it is a bloody hard ride isn't it... but take each day as a victory... each sign as the battle being won.. that is all you can do. Each day is another day closer to that rainbow in your arms eventually.... it is so hard to know what to feel during the early days.. you dare not believe in case you get crushed yet again... RMC is an utter b**ch! But use my mantra... it really helps... Hope is Important! xx

Dan... yep... 3 kids = no rest! Not that I know... I am knackered with just one baby, have no idea how you do it!


----------



## jessytlc

Congratulations Momma!

Mandy, I didn't get actual nausea until six weeks, only twinges here and there. Since we are around the same stage, and hopefully--oh please, oh please, oh please--we'll be on this thread together for a long time, I'd like to get to know you and know what's brought you here.

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome. I honestly had this moment of total fear after I posted. Like, "Well, there you did it. Now you acknowledged it, and it's gonna' blow up in your face." Then I tried to be logical and remember that whether I post on a site or not, there's no bearing on this pregnancy. But, I actually have less breast tenderness today...so, feeling superstitious anyway. That said, I had NO breast tenderness with my last earth baby, so I'm trying to remind myself that the breast thing probably isn't going to be a big part of the equation. 

Lils, to answer your question, I'm not on anything. And it scares the crap out of me. I do take Levothyroxine as they discovered a thyroid issue with my first miscarriage. But these last two have been under odd circumstances, so we were just getting around to figuring things out when I got pregnant again. 

We got pregnant in October of last year and I had a D&C on January 8th when we discovered a blighted ovum. After that, I underwent a blood test and discovered that the artificial implant for my hip resurfacing had poisoned my blood and hip tissue. I was carrying around 4x the level of what's considered toxic. At the time, I hoped that this was the culprit behind this second miscarriage. So, we had the implant promptly removed in February and were told the heavy metal toxicity should be mostly resolved in three months. So, we waited to get pregnant until May. Lost that one in a chemical pregnancy. Which somehow was somewhat of a relief because at least it wasn't my usual MO of having a missed miscarriage. But then of course, it's never a relief. And now, I don't really have the comfort of assuming the second miscarriage was due to the heavy metal poisoning. I needed to face that there might be something bigger going on...and the scariest part was that I might not have enough time to figure it out as I'm 38. 

Still, we wanted to try...

So in June, following this last miscarriage I was scheduled to have tests run. Cycle Day 3 testing--obviously couldn't be pregnant. We thought we were being so careful. We avoided 8 days around what my ovulation should be. And we still got pregnant. So, here I am. Pregnant again, and absolutely terrified that not having those tests is going to cost this baby his/her life. We've also had the added wrinkle of my husband losing his job and our insurance. When I tried to get private--DENIED. Because of course, pregnancy is a pre-existing condition. I'm now waiting to see if I will be eligible for Medicaid. God I hope so. But until then, I'm sort of in a limbo where I can't really see my doctor or get much monitoring until Medicaid sends me a card.

Do you guys know if starting steroids at this stage (7 weeks) would have any impact? I'm pretty sure it's not a progesterone issue. All tests came back normal on my pregnant levels. But maybe that's wrong too. 

Could be egg quality, but IVF isn't a possibility for us--so we'd still be in the same boat of gambling with each conception and hoping for the best. Pretty sure it's nothing genetic as We had two healthy children in a row--but statistically it's possible. 

My biggest concern is that it's autoimmune. Was looking at this Dutch doctor's research, and he noted that women who had boys first were far more likely to become recurrent miscarriers due to autoimmune issues. He also noted that if the parents had higher genetic similarities--they were far more likely to experience autoimmune issues during pregnancy. My husband and I are by no means related, but as we are both of Northern European descent (My husband is a product of recent German immigrants and I'm product of recent Swedish immigrants) there are certainly some similarities. We also both share a very rare blood type. Type O negative with recessive "ee" alleles. In fact, if I hadn't conceived with him--I couldn't carry a baby to term at all. Rhogam has no effect on this particular incompatibility and none has been developed since the blood type is so rare. So...was worried that this similarity might be behind why I've begun to miscarry. Worried I need steroids, but also concerned that it's too late.

Good news that I try to hold onto is that I've got a serious case of MS. I'm tired. I saw a good, strong heartbeat two days ago, and none of my other miscarriages made it to 6 weeks 4 days, though the pregnancies actually went to 9 and 10 weeks with the two missed miscarriages. So, I try and comfort myself that this one is like my earth babies. But they've all been so different. I can't find a pattern and that makes me feel more helpless for some reason.

Wow...this got long. ;)


----------



## jessytlc

Just a few quick technical questions.

How do I add a pic onto my little side profile? It feels so cold and anonymous right now.

How do I add those little signatures that you guys have that show little smilies with wings for your lost babies, and then something different with your earth babies? 

Oh and a ticker...where do I get one? Not sure if I'm ready to put one up. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome Jess, the ladies on here are lovely so you're in the right place! 

IMO you don't need any treatment at all, just try and stay positive about this pregnancy (easier said than done right!?!) and you'll have your baby in no time!! :hugs: 

My sickness is horrible at night, thankfully when Lexi has gone to bed! But the tiredness is harder during the day! Even when I have enough sleep it's such a lethargic tiredness, hard when you have a baby that needs entertaining 12 hours of the day!!

Lils so so excited for you!!!!!!! Must pop on your journal!! can't wait to see the pics :cloud9: good luck I hope it all goes well.


----------



## LeeC

Lils, today is the day!!! You are gonna be a mummy very soon, I am super excited for you and a little bit jealous tbh.
It's a hell of an emotional journey and get ready to feel love like no other, I can't begin to describe the feeling :)
Will be waiting to hear your news xxx.


----------



## LeeC

Momma. Congratulations, hope you are all doing well.

Mandy, I've been dying to text you all week but the last thing you need is a crazy stalker woman so thought Id leave it til Friday and sounds like a good plan as you will have done you latest CBD.
The nausea is def a good sign. I didn't get any the steroids can mask pg symptoms and in particular nausea, so it def must be pg related.
As for the hunger, I was eating chilli for breakfast and having bigger potions than Mark.

Fili, I'm exhausted just reading your post, glad everything is progressing nicely apart from the tiredness of course. Lexi is a little doll.

Davies, 3x, NSN. How's it going with you all? hope all is still going well.

Jessy welcome.

Hey Pad, more Leo pics please :)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats Momma! I can't wait to see pics! So glad everyone is doing well.

Lil, I'm stalking for an update! Hope everyone is doing well. Love the bump photos! My line is crooked too. I thought I was just an oddball. 

Jessy, welcome! I understand how you feel. I got to the point where I didn't view my pregnancies as babies but rather physical and mental pain. I was worried that I would never bond with Cal. Once I started feeling movement I slowly let my guard down. 

Mandy, welcome! Glad to see everything is going well! 

AFM
Went to the doctor last Wednesday and found out that I was thinning. Went this past Wednesday and I am 1cm! I know it's not much but it's a start! Can't wait to go next Wednesday to see if there is any more progress. My question is though, for all first time mommies, how long after you started dilating did you go into labor? I know it can be days or even weeks. I am super excited though!


----------



## filipenko32

Lee my hunger is out of this world! 

Jess go to quick links above and edit signature. Then for a ticker you can click on someone's ticker to get to the webiste then follow directions from there to copy cut and paste the code into the signature! Hope that makes sense!


----------



## ginny83

I don;t think my name ever got added to the front page, but I just wanted to let you guys know that I found out my last loss was a normal boy. My 3rd normal boy I've lost at 12 or more weeks :(

Hopefully I'll be back here early next year with a rainbow baby x


----------



## 3xscharmer

LeeC said:


> Momma. Congratulations, hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Mandy, I've been dying to text you all week but the last thing you need is a crazy stalker woman so thought Id leave it til Friday and sounds like a good plan as you will have done you latest CBD.
> The nausea is def a good sign. I didn't get any the steroids can mask pg symptoms and in particular nausea, so it def must be pg related.
> As for the hunger, I was eating chilli for breakfast and having bigger potions than Mark.
> 
> Fili, I'm exhausted just reading your post, glad everything is progressing nicely apart from the tiredness of course. Lexi is a little doll.
> 
> Davies, 3x, NSN. How's it going with you all? hope all is still going well.
> 
> Jessy welcome.
> 
> Hey Pad, more Leo pics please :)

I'm here, just stalking! I had a major pain episode 2 days ago, was scared it was contractions and was bout crying it hurt so bad, but instinct kicked in and I took a warm shower, got down on my hands and knees and the second I did that it took the weight off my stomach and the pain stopped (course it made my back hurt) the second I got back up though, it started again but it wasn't near as bad. The next day (yesterday) my stomach looked a little more pregnant and is hard when I'm standing up instead of mushy. Now I realize it was probably ligaments, but geez they hurt so freaking bad! I've heard it's worse with multiples. Other than that, all seems well, no more bleeding, cervix still over 4 and babies still all boys. Today I am having issues with being 17 weeks, it's both the day I hoped for and feared, I lost Zane at 17 weeks. 

Momma - congrats!! 

Lil - good luck! Thinking of you and waiting for an update!

Jessy - welcome, your symptoms sound good and it helps to stay positive.

Fili - send me some hunger! 

Ambigous - I stayed at 2 centimeters for about 2-3 weeks, sometimes things progress fast, other times it's slow. Exciting stuff!

Ginny - so sorry, have they done any additional testing on you?


----------



## padbrat

Lils! I am waiting impatiently to hear your fantastic news! Come on Lil Flo!!

Charmer... you are bound to be worried and scared after what you have experienced... take a day at a time chick... you have 3 glorious boys in there x

Ambig... you are getting there chick!

Davis... congrats on your BFP chick x

Fili, NSN, Croy, Mel and all you new BFP'ers... second time around xx

Jess I think most of us, if not all can completely identify with you. I like my bump bud Lee had multiple losses (I had 6 and Leo was my 7th pregnancy). Mine were due to a multitude of issues - translocated chromosome, toxic thyroid and autoimmune issues. Eventually with the right treatment and I swear some heavenly intervention I got my beautiful rainbow! I would say get some medical advice before taking anything in pregnancy.... especially steriods!

Lee me old bump bud! How the devil!! Roll on Sept!!

As promised... Leo pics... think some of you may have seen these on FB recently, but hey ho... here is my lil Tigger at 13 wks!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







small.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4









Sml.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ginny83

had all the tests - everything is normal. The RMC I see has tested everything they can - they dont 'believe' in NK cells, but I have had them tested privately too. All ok. I was on clexane for the last pregnancy because I had slightly low protein S with one blood test.

I'm seeing the professor who set up the clinic in a few weeks. He won't have any answers to treatments but might help me get a second opinion from someone that actually deals with recurrent losses rather than just a fertility specialist. There is also a reproductive immunologist that is out of state to me who apparently follows the 'Beers' approach. I think he even sends your bloods off to chicago. So I think my next step might be trying to see him and trying to get someone to give me steroids 

Thanks for asking :)


----------



## jessytlc

Ginny -- Just so sad for you. But what you said about being back--absolutely true. And from what I've seen, you are so on top of it. You've done the necessary work to find the medical solution and the doctors that will take you there. I'm in awe of how really informed and diligent all of you are. But after reading your post about testing, I feel like I will have a resource in you for my questions.

Padbrat -- Leo is lovely. That little tiger thing is the best. I swore if ever I had a baby, I was gonna dress him in little animal suits like every day. When he finally came, it wasn't every day. But it was often. :winkwink: Thanks for the words of advice. To be honest, I wouldn't even know how to get steroids without a doctor. Though I will admit I've had to fight the urge to take baby aspirin. ;) I'll have to google toxic thyroid. I have issues with mine, and have been worried that it's still causing problems--but every test comes back normal. Hmmmm

Fili -- Thanks so much for the tips on the signature. I'm such a newbie! It's funny, if my doctors tell me there's probably nothing wrong and not to worry, I get so upset. But when you say it...I believe it! :happydance:

3Xcharmer -- thinking of you. What a hard week. :cry:

Ambiguous Hope -- You put it well. And I'm so happy to see how close you are!! So exciting. When I finally had a healthy baby after my first loss, I struggled. Couldn't quite accept that everything was okay. I hope I can do better with this one. I think I will though, especially after seeing how wonderful all of you are. :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

Stalking for Lil!!! Where is Lil flo?! Hope everything is going well for you and that you're enjoying mummy cuddles  xx

Pad those pics are adorable! Leo is such a cutie  

Xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Stalking for lils too!

Congrats to our new ladies and new mums, I love reading good news, it cheers me right up. 

Still no broadband ladies but I think I'll take the plunge next week and sort something, I'm going nuts with no internet access lol. Things with me are ok, I took the plunge last week and have got referred for counselling just to try and sort my head out a bit as I've so much going on at the mo. I don't want to end up with full depression so I'm glad I'm recognising my triggers before it happens. Things are still tough but hey ho it's too long a story for now. Dh has been attending aa for a few weeks now but I haven't really come round to even looking at reconciling just yet. We're still in the same house together so at least I can get a little r+r to nurture Bubs. 

Bubs is doing ok, next growth scan is Tuesday at 25weeks. The only problem I'm having is mega bruising from the clexane but I think it's linked to the stress from what my Haematologist was saying. I'm still running etc and I'm even planning a 10k waddle at 8 months for life after loss which is s fairly new charity in the UK which are helping me come to terms with my angels and current pregnancy. 

I'm reading girls, just little data allowance on mobile to update. Thinking of you all xoxo


----------



## AngelSerenity

Stalking for lils too!

Congrats to our new ladies and new mums, I love reading good news, it cheers me right up. 

Still no broadband ladies but I think I'll take the plunge next week and sort something, I'm going nuts with no internet access lol. Things with me are ok, I took the plunge last week and have got referred for counselling just to try and sort my head out a bit as I've so much going on at the mo. I don't want to end up with full depression so I'm glad I'm recognising my triggers before it happens. Things are still tough but hey ho it's too long a story for now. Dh has been attending aa for a few weeks now but I haven't really come round to even looking at reconciling just yet. We're still in the same house together so at least I can get a little r+r to nurture Bubs. 

Bubs is doing ok, next growth scan is Tuesday at 25weeks. The only problem I'm having is mega bruising from the clexane but I think it's linked to the stress from what my Haematologist was saying. I'm still running etc and I'm even planning a 10k waddle at 8 months for life after loss which is s fairly new charity in the UK which are helping me come to terms with my angels and current pregnancy. 

I'm reading girls, just little data allowance on mobile to update. Thinking of you all xoxo


----------



## dancareoi

Lils hope all is going well and lil flo is in your arms

Ginny I really hope someone can offer the medical assistance you really need.

Zebra I think it's your big tomorrow. I hope all goes smoothly on your way to becoming a 'mrs'


----------



## LeeC

Hi Angel. 25 weeks, it will fly by now. How are you? It's been a while since I caught up with you.

Ladies, you may wanna check FB!

Pad, Leo is just the cutest especially in his tigger suit. Can't wait til Sept to get our little boys together. 

3x, of course it must be a worry and a time of mixed emotions, Thinking of you, those 3 boys will be here in no time and will be ever so precious.


----------



## MissMaternal

Lee you're teasing now, I don't have Lil on Facebook!! Oh the suspense!! Xx


----------



## dairymomma

mandy1971 said:


> I had my thyroid checked on Friday when I was exactly 4 weeks, chasing up the results tomorrow, will get them to keep an eye on my levels though...
> 
> Dairy momma, thanks for the info regarding the selinium..... Are you another hashimotos sufferer?

Don't *think* so as I've had my thyroid tested four times in the last four years and the numbers are well within the 'normal' range and haven't changed more than 0.2 points in that time. And, due to my maternal grandmother needing thyroid meds, my mom AND my sis having half their thyroids taken out due to cysts, and my own m/c issues, my thyroid is monitored VERY closely by my regular doctor, my OB specialist, and even my naturopath. My naturopath suggested the selenium thing just because it was something we haven't tried yet. We don't think this is my problem but one of my pg issues is most likely low progesterone levels in the first tri and progesterone is as hormone and hormones are regulated by the thyroid, who knows? Going to have my progesterone levels tracked weekly with my next pregnancy but I'm going to ask the doctor about watching my thyroid numbers DURING the pregnancy as well. Not sure if it'll lead to anything but a big $$$ bill but at least I'll feel like I'm doing SOMETHING.


----------



## dancareoi

I'm not on FB at all, so can someone fill me in!


----------



## Emmyme

Hi everyone! Ive lurked for awhile but have been too afraid to join in for fear of another loss. I hope im doing this correctly, Im not tech savvy lol! Its hard to relax now that im pregnant again and it looks like you ladies can relate. It makes me feel so good seeing all the happy endings here! :) I am now 31 weeks pregnant with a boy after 3 first trimester losses, all unexplained. After the testing all thats come up is I'm heterozygous for mthfr c677t which my OB says is insignificant, so i should not take any medicines or supplements for it which makes me nervous :( not even a baby aspirin. Should I be?? Still holding my breath every day hoping I will hold my son soon. Your posts give me hope!


----------



## mandy1971

:hi folks sorry been MIA works been draining this week,did attempt a long post 2 days ago and accidentally deleted it......

Welcome Emmy, it must be so hard for you , 31 weeks is brilliant you are on the home stretch now..
Ginny loosing 3 healthy boys my heart goes out to you..... I take it that its not a mechanical issue with your cervix weakening later in your pregnancy.? 
Fili :thumbup: you are a busy little lady these days...congratulations on number 2!!

Lils any news?hope you are well...

3 charmer... Feeling it for you just now...you don't need to be told to take it easy.. I am sure... 3 babies!!!! What is your birth plan.? Xxx


----------



## mandy1971

:hi folks sorry been MIA works been draining this week,did attempt a long post 2 days ago and accidentally deleted it......

Welcome Emmy, it must be so hard for you , 31 weeks is brilliant you are on the home stretch now..
Ginny loosing 3 healthy boys my heart goes out to you..... I take it that its not a mechanical issue with your cervix weakening later in your pregnancy.? 
Fili :thumbup: you are a busy little lady these days...congratulations on number 2!!

Lils any news?hope you are well...

3 charmer... Feeling it for you just now...you don't need to be told to take it easy.. I am sure... 3 babies!!!! What is your birth plan.? Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Mandy, they've all been missed miscarriages, no signed at all of any problems with cervix - I am worried though that I'll have a structural problem at a some point from all the D&Cs though. 
thanks for you well wishes :)

I try not to come in here too often because it hurts and you all deserve to enjoy the experience as much as possible without having to deal with downers etc, but just felt like my bub deserved to have his gender announced as well


----------



## mandy1971

Hi lee, stalk away lol and text anytime, kisses to MOrgan xxx

Ginny, so sorry about your 3 losses, losing 3 healthy boys is heartbreaking... As the losses are all over 12 weeks, did the obs ever consider a mechanical problem such as a weakened cervix? You will be here with your rainbow soon I am sure of it..

3 charmer, hope you are feeling a little bit better, carrying 3 baby's must be overwhelming and a struggle at times.... I am sure you are resting lots and I hope hubby is looking after you, I am relishing not having to do any heavy cleaning just now and bossing my oh about, I do occasionally get some back chat though from him, but If I was carrying more than one, who could really argue! 

Jessy, it would be lovely to share the journey with you!! You asked about me, I'll try and make it brief... I am 42 yo, so a bit of a geriatric really, I've had 4 early miscarriages all at around 5 weeks, had all of the testing done and the one condition I have is hashimotos, the under active thyroid with raised thyroid antibodies an immune disorder..
I had IUI 2.5 yrs ago and got pregnant, at 12 week scan they discovered Down's syndrome, at 16 weeks I had an amino to confirm and a detailed scan which showed very abnormal heart, so we made the horrendous decision to end the pregnancy as she certainly would not have survived more than a few days and I may well have lost her inutero.....so we said good bye to our darling daughter at 17 weeks... This was my longest pregnancy and the only thing different apart from it being artificial insemination with fertility drugs was that I had started to take thyroxine a few weeks earlier for the under active thyroid and also started taking asprin..... I had my 4 th loss 6 months later at 5 weeks, hard to say the cause..... I became fixated then on it being poor egg quality and embarked on some privat Ivf treatment last summer, we also paid over £2000 extra to have the genetic material of the embryos tested for chromosomal abnormalities out of the 5 embryos which all looked of a good quality under the microscope 2 were normal 2 had a specific chromosome defect and 1 had 2 chromosome defects.. We put the 2 normal embryos back, unfortunately I didn't get pregnant, but I do think I had a chemical pregnancy.....

I am very great full to have gotten this information, 2 normal embryos out of 5 is quite good...... So although I am pregnant now, and hopefully I can get to the stage next Friday of seeing the heart beat at the 6 week scan...the health of the baby is also playing on my mind, although hey, I'm no different to anyone else in that respect...


----------



## mandy1971

Ginny, you need to pm heart who started the thread and she will put bubs on the front page, have a wee look at the front page as she asked us to pm her when we want the details displayed xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx I've not been on this thread much since Xmas, as I was still trying hard to get pregnant, saying that I did bnb to death for about 2 years I actually got fed up coming on, I use it as a learning forum more than anything else and have learned more here than from any doctor..... I for one have taught at least one fertility specialists a few things from being on here... After my 3 rd miscarriage, I was desolate and in need of support and information..... The best support I could have found was from the recurrent miscarriage thread and from other women who have been there.....


----------



## LilSluz

Sorry ladies, it got so crazy - was only able to update FB & journal. I'm also in a lot of pain due to air bubbles in my chest & abdomen. But I'm sooooo in loooooove! :cry::cloud9::baby: So a real quickie - drum roll pleeeeeaaaassseee......

Please meet Ms. Lil Flo aka "strong, fighter, reiki warrior ninja princess" in the flesh! Aka....

*Maia Deborah

 Born at 36+2 wks on 7/26/13 at 2:29pm via c-section, 6lbs 9oz & 20 inches long *​






I'm just taken aback entirely! :cry::kiss::hugs: :cloud9: :hugs::kiss: I just can't believe this!!!!! So surreal! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Will come back soon, catch up & give you more when I can. :hugs::flower:


----------



## mandy1971

Wow lils maia is beautiful!! Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## LeeC

Lils. It's just the most amazing feeling ever, you can't even begin to describe it. I'm doing a lil happy dance for you. 

Mandy, texting you now lol x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congratulations Lil!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! She is absolutely perfect, you should be one proud momma! Can't wait for more pics as to hear how everything went! Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bumpyplease

She's gorgeous lils!!! Lovely name x


----------



## jessytlc

Congratulations Lils!! She's so beautiful. And those cheeks are a sight to behold and envy. What a perfect little butter bundle. 

So happy for you.


----------



## Lallie81

Congratulations Lils! She is just perfect!


----------



## jessytlc

Mandy I think we're close to the same stage, so probably sharing a lot of worries. 

I can imagine--which is not to say that I have any real idea--what you went through with your little Down syndrome girl, as I think about it all the time. It's my one request from the universe, that I never have to make the choice that you did. But I think the troubles we've all experienced show that requests aren't always granted. My heart goes out to you in your loss, and in your difficulties before and since. 

Birth defects are heavy on my mind as well. Mainly because I don't want to go through what you had to endure. But you're right about the good embryos. That's a great ratio. And with the tries you've put in already--you're due to hit a winner. 

Thankfully, we can look around and see all these great women at the end stages of the struggle we're just starting...and they're on top of the world. Can't wait to be there with them.


----------



## jessytlc

Hi Emmy. Welcome!

You're almost there. It's so hard to believe after the losses, but you truly are within spitting distance. I can't wait to see your post on that beautiful little rainbow baby.


----------



## jessytlc

MS is back! Was nearly gone yesterday and I was a mess. Couldn't post about it as I was sure that admitting it would make it real. But now that it's back, just had to shout it out. Hoorayy!


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Lils!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## dancareoi

Big congrats lils, she is beautiful xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello Ladies :wave: I seem to have a lot of catching up to do so here goes...



mommaandbaby said:


> just writing to let everyone know i had my little bundle of joy yesterday!! he decited to come 2 weeks early water broke at 3 in the morning and then strong contractions followed right after went to the hospital at 8 and got to full dilated by 3 started pushing but then baby's heart rate started to sky rocket so they did c-section to get him out. we are both doing great and he is a great little breast feeder:) Dalton Alexander 7lbs 10 oz. will put pics up when i get home.

Congatulations Mommaandbaby :flower: Looking forward to seeing photos. Hope you both are doing well, lovely name :)



jessytlc said:


> I apologize. Very new to this process. After three miscarriages--two in a row--I'm having a difficult time with this pregnancy and realized that I could probably use some support.
> 
> This seems like the place where I might not be judged when I admit that I can't think about this pregnancy as a baby and I refuse the "baby kit" at every OB appointment and I cry more often than I laugh when thinking about the pregnancy. Somehow hope is more painful than the utter hopelessness of assuming it will never be okay.
> 
> I am having a difficult time being positive at all despite a good ultrasound result--Yayy for the heartbeat! Baby measured at 6 weeks 4 days and the heart rate was 118 bpm. I thought I was 7 wks 1 day--which of course has me utterly spinning, convinced something is wrong--though the professionals said nope, "It's perfect." Point is, I don't want to be discussing something that may feel negative to others who perhaps are here just to feel hopeful together. That sounds nice too, but I think we can all be quite fragile after these losses, and I would hate to jeopardize others' positive outlook in my process of seeking support. But I sure could use the support. :)

Hi Jessy, welcome to PARL. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:



padbrat said:


> Lils! I am waiting impatiently to hear your fantastic news! Come on Lil Flo!!
> 
> Charmer... you are bound to be worried and scared after what you have experienced... take a day at a time chick... you have 3 glorious boys in there x
> 
> Ambig... you are getting there chick!
> 
> Davis... congrats on your BFP chick x
> 
> Fili, NSN, Croy, Mel and all you new BFP'ers... second time around xx
> 
> Jess I think most of us, if not all can completely identify with you. I like my bump bud Lee had multiple losses (I had 6 and Leo was my 7th pregnancy). Mine were due to a multitude of issues - translocated chromosome, toxic thyroid and autoimmune issues. Eventually with the right treatment and I swear some heavenly intervention I got my beautiful rainbow! I would say get some medical advice before taking anything in pregnancy.... especially steriods!
> 
> Lee me old bump bud! How the devil!! Roll on Sept!!
> 
> As promised... Leo pics... think some of you may have seen these on FB recently, but hey ho... here is my lil Tigger at 13 wks!:cloud9:

Love the photos Pad, Leo is gorgeous. Love his Tigger suit.



AngelSerenity said:


> Stalking for lils too!
> 
> Congrats to our new ladies and new mums, I love reading good news, it cheers me right up.
> 
> Still no broadband ladies but I think I'll take the plunge next week and sort something, I'm going nuts with no internet access lol. Things with me are ok, I took the plunge last week and have got referred for counselling just to try and sort my head out a bit as I've so much going on at the mo. I don't want to end up with full depression so I'm glad I'm recognising my triggers before it happens. Things are still tough but hey ho it's too long a story for now. Dh has been attending aa for a few weeks now but I haven't really come round to even looking at reconciling just yet. We're still in the same house together so at least I can get a little r+r to nurture Bubs.
> 
> Bubs is doing ok, next growth scan is Tuesday at 25weeks. The only problem I'm having is mega bruising from the clexane but I think it's linked to the stress from what my Haematologist was saying. I'm still running etc and I'm even planning a 10k waddle at 8 months for life after loss which is s fairly new charity in the UK which are helping me come to terms with my angels and current pregnancy.
> 
> I'm reading girls, just little data allowance on mobile to update. Thinking of you all xoxo

Hey Angel :wave: pleased your little one is doing ok, hope everything goes well at your scan too :flower:



dancareoi said:


> Lils hope all is going well and lil flo is in your arms
> 
> Ginny I really hope someone can offer the medical assistance you really need.
> 
> Zebra I think it's your big tomorrow. I hope all goes smoothly on your way to becoming a 'mrs'

Yup the big day is tomorrow :happydance: come round even quicker with all the running round I have been doing :haha: exciting :flower:

Hope you are well?



LilSluz said:


> Sorry ladies, it got so crazy - was only able to update FB & journal. I'm also in a lot of pain due to air bubbles in my chest & abdomen. But I'm sooooo in loooooove! :cry::cloud9::baby: So a real quickie - drum roll pleeeeeaaaassseee......
> 
> Please meet Ms. Lil Flo aka "strong, fighter, reiki warrior ninja princess" in the flesh! Aka....
> 
> *Maia Deborah
> 
> Born at 36+2 wks on 7/26/13 at 2:29pm via c-section, 6lbs 9oz & 20 inches long *​
> View attachment 649245
> 
> 
> View attachment 649247
> 
> 
> View attachment 649249
> 
> 
> I'm just taken aback entirely! :cry::kiss::hugs: :cloud9: :hugs::kiss: I just can't believe this!!!!! So surreal! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Will come back soon, catch up & give you more when I can. :hugs::flower:

Congratulations Lil!!! She is gorgeous :cloud9: :flower:

Hope everyone else is doing well :D


----------



## MissMaternal

Awwwww Lils, Maia is gorgeous! Congratulations! I hope your pain eases soon, make the most of these first precious moments, they slip away sooo fast! I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Lil xx she is perfect


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Mind if I join?? Went back a few pages and saw so many beautiful babies and truly amazing stories after recurrent MC, I can only hope all your positivity rubs off on me! 

I found out on Friday that I am PG again. While I am excited, I am obviously very scared and nervous as well. I am taking this one very slowly, focusing on getting to the next day rather than to the end result. 

Basically so far all my tests have come back normal and the doctors really have just thought each mc has been a fluke. However, for the last one, I didn't even bother going to the doctor and just let it pass naturally at 5 weeks. This time I am ready to be monitored and have an appointment for Tuesday (7/30). I know it is very early, but I'm hoping for the best and hoping everything goes well this time around!


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats Lils!!!!! she is beautiful!


----------



## mommaandbaby

a few pics of my baby boy
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0545.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0554.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0550.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0556.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0559.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taurus8484

Beautiful pics momma xx

Welcome viet. You will find lovely support on this thread.


----------



## LeeC

Momma, what a beautiful boy you have there, great pics.


----------



## Tasha

Lils, congratulations. I just cried for you (I blame AF being due today :haha:), such a long journey but you got there. Maia is beautiful.

Momma your little boy is gorgeous x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

3x, glad you're feeling better. I know any kind of pain can be scary stuff. I've never been pregnant with multiples so I cannot vouch for it being worse but I certainly feel for you because I know how bad it can be with one!

Pad, love the pics! Leo is adorable!!!! Seeing all these baby pictures gets me very emotional and excited to see our little man.

Jessy, I understand completely. It's still hard to let your guard down. I'm naturally a worrier though so I imagine I'll still be worried about him when he is 35! I hope this one is easier for your too. This is a great place to be. These ladies have helped me so much!

Angel, so glad you have someone to talk to and your husband is getting help. I can't imagine what you're going through. Being PARL is hard enough as it is. I'm so glad your LO is doing well, that's the most important part. I've been in alcoholic relationships before so I know how difficult they can be.

Mandy, I hope your next appointment goes well! I know how hard it is playing the waiting game, especially for that first good ultrasound. I know when I had my first two or three it was strange. I went into the office almost in a daze. I wasn't excited, nervous, or sad. It was like I suddenly built this wall to block any emotion in order to protect myself. I'm not sure what I expected but when that heartbeat came on the monitor it was the strangest, most amazing feeling.
Glad your MS is back! It's funny how we PARLs kind of savor that. Most women would say "good riddance!"

Vietmamsie, welcome! This is a great place to be because every single woman on here knows exactly what you're going through. This is where you can just let it all out and know that you are not alone with your feelings. Sending you sticky wishes!

Momma, beautiful pictures!!!! Congratulations again. I can't wait to experience that myself!

I'm in the single digits until my due date!!!! I have a feeling i'll go over 40 weeks even though I've been dilated for at least four days. Seems to be the norm for for first time moms. I can't complain though. As long as he makes it here safely, that's what is important. One of my pet peeves is women who wish their pregnancies away because its "inconvenient". They don't realize how many women would give their life to carry to term. I did have a lot of BHs during the night but I've been soaking in the tub all morning and they have eased up.


----------



## jessytlc

Momma that is one ridiculously adorable little boy. I especially love the pic where his round little tum-tum shows. I just think to myself, "that mama did a good job keeping that guy happy on the inside." Nothing cuter or more satisfying than a well-nourished baby. Congrats again!


----------



## jessytlc

Welcome Vietmamsie, we'll be in this early waiting game together. :)

Ambiguous Hope, you go girl. You're so close. I can't wait for your big day, makes me happy just to think about it.


----------



## MissMaternal

Momma those pics are sooo adorable! Xx

OMG I am FULL TERM tomorrow!! When did THAT happen?!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Lils and Momma - absolutely beautiful pictures of beautiful babies! Congrats and hope yall are both recovering well.


----------



## tuckie27

OMG Lils! She's beautiful! Congrats mama! :cloud9: 

Momma- what a handsome, big boy you have! :) congrats to you as well!!

3x- hey lady, how's it going?

Welcome to all the new parls too :wave: 

Hope to see you all on MARL! Link is on the 1st page :)


----------



## padbrat

Lils I have said it elsewhere... but I am very happy to say it again ... I am smiling all over for your beautiful Daughter Maia! She has perfect pouty beestung kissy lips! Awww!

Momma what a lovely chunky monkey you have! He is a super bouncing boy!

Ambig! Nearly there!

MissM congrats on being full term!

Hey Tasha! x

Good luck Zebra!

Jessy, Mandy, Viet we can all sympathise with those early days... they can be so worrying... but have hope... we are all wishing happy healthy pregnancies for you all xx

Angel I can't believe you are so far along... that seems to have flown by!

3 x how are you feeling lovey?

Lee I know... it will be fab. We should have them both in their supermen baby grows! Hahha


----------



## Hope39

I can't wait to meet you and your babies too:) I'm not sure if I qualify to attend now as I won't be PARL, I've got to have a septal resection division on 3rd sept, I was wrongly diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus, its a septate uterus (ooh I just love the NHS for all their errors with me), can't ttc till November :(

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I don't drop in often xx


----------



## hopeful23456

hope - I had a septum removed too. they thought it was bicornuate but then ended up septate. 

total cutie pie momma!

amibig - seems like you just got bfp! time flies, i bet you are excited


----------



## hopeful23456

charmer- the round ligament pain was bad for me too, i put a warm washcloth on it and it helped a ton. totally understandable with the 17 wk mark, but you are doing great!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hopeful, I know! It's so crazy. I didn't think I would ever make it this far! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Taurus8484

Cute bump Amb.....makes me miss being preggo....im feeling clucky again already....


----------



## Zebra2023

Lovely photos of your little boy Momma :flower:

Gorgeous bump Ambig :)


----------



## mommaandbaby

Ambig and MissM any time for you two now!!!! soon you will be holding your babies too and feeling all this love it's nothing like it in the world.


I'm loving every second of this I think I hold him for hours and just watch him sleep trying to take in everything because I know it goes so fast. my darn C-section is giving me a bit of trouble it is swollen and bleeding a bit the nurse came and looked at it yesterday and said to keep heat on it and hopefully it goes down she will be back to check Wednesday to see if any change if not she wants me to go back to hospital if case of infection but hopefully it gets better.


----------



## mandy1971

Hope39 said:


> I can't wait to meet you and your babies too:) I'm not sure if I qualify to attend now as I won't be PARL, I've got to have a septal resection division on 3rd sept, I was wrongly diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus, its a septate uterus (ooh I just love the NHS for all their errors with me), can't ttc till November :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I don't drop in often xx

Oh hope that's terrible, September isn't long from now.... If you are having surgery on your womb, just from little things I read online isnt it easier for an embryo to implant after surgery? Hopefully this will be the answer for you..Xxxx

Ambiguous, you are nearly there now..! 

Hi to viet..and welcome..

Afm, I had some cramping over the weekend,and pretty intense back pain... Got a bit of a gfright, Good thing Though is ive not bled.. so to give this crucial stage a chance ive phoned in sick for a few days. God I wish it was friday already........


----------



## Hope39

I'm not sure Mandy as mine are all missed miscarriages so I always think of them as well attached. They have said to me at previous scans that the baby are positioned in horns, I don't know if septum causes blood flood probs to horn 

Worth a shot anyway, If i didnt have it i don't want to be thinking what if's. 

The waiting till November to ttc is the rubbish bit x


----------



## mandy1971

All the waiting is so so hard... Sometimes.I wish I had a christal ball... Feel bad for you.... You must put the time out of TTC and concentrate on yourself since the decisions been taken from you hope.... A nice weekend away or 2 before November to relax,maybe a.spa day or 2...Xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hope39 said:


> I can't wait to meet you and your babies too:) I'm not sure if I qualify to attend now as I won't be PARL, I've got to have a septal resection division on 3rd sept, I was wrongly diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus, its a septate uterus (ooh I just love the NHS for all their errors with me), can't ttc till November :(
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I don't drop in often xx

Oh hope that's terrible, September isn't long from now.... If you are having surgery on your womb, just from little things I read online isnt it easier for an embryo to implant after surgery? Hopefully this will be the answer for you..Xxxx

Ambiguous, you are nearly there now..! 

Hi to viet..and welcome..

Afm, I had some cramping over the weekend,and pretty intense back pain... Got a bit of a gfright, Good thing Though is ive not bled.. so to give this crucial stage a chance ive phoned in sick for a few days. God I wish it was friday already........


----------



## vietmamsie

So many cute bumps! I hope I get to post mine in a few months! 

I have my Dr. appointment this afternoon. I am a little nervous, but also excited. I looked back at my old ultrasound pictures and realized that one of them was dated at 4 weeks 0 days, and another one at 4 weeks 5 days (for little babies that weren't growing properly) so I am hoping that they will be able to see something today at 4 weeks 1 day.

I have been having regular cramps (nothing big, but a little uncomfortable from time to time) as well as frequent urination. I even had a twinge of nausea yesterday. I feel like this time everything has been a lot Stronger feeling than my previous ones. Maybe it's a good sign? FX!


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks for the tip hopeful!

Went to the doctor today, I have gained 4lbs in less than a week, bringing my total to 10lbs so far! Kinda behind but hoping I'll catch up. I am measuring about 24 weeks and have a lot of pain/pressure going on if I stand up for short periods of time, my hips have started hurting, not sure if it was because I was up today instead of on the couch. Other than that, all seems to be well and the doctor was actually optimistic today, have a MFM appt on Thursday and then another with the doctor on Monday. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lallie81

Love catching up on all the good news and lovely pics here! So happy for everyone :happydance:

Ambig and MissM very excited for you both, can't wait to see pics of your rainbows!

Vietmamsie, so good to see you here.... I remember we were on a couple of threads together where things sadly didn't work out for us but this thread has been lucky for me and I am really crossing everything for you. Hope your appointment goes well today.

Hi to all the new PARL's too :hi: I hope time is passing quickly for you between scans and appointments and that you can enjoy each milestone as they come. As others have said, it's those little steps that add up to so, so much.

AFM- I have another appointment this afternoon including the Glucose test. Feeling lots of kicks getting stronger every day and am getting bigger by the hour (or so it feels!). Having huge problems with my health insurance and so potentially looking at having to pay for delivery myself which will be about 3000 GBP :cry: Just trying not to stress about it as it can't be helped and my little boy has to come out somehow :haha:


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello all :wave:

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:

I had a midwife appointment yesterday and scan+consultant today. I just have to do this...SHE IS HEAD DOWN AND ENGAGING!!!! All good showed on the scan, which is amazing news. Got a brilliant close up of her heart, so cute!! The midwife annoyed me yesterday and today, oh your blood pressure is high...erm no it isn't, if you use the bigger cuff you will find it will be accurate then. 120/85 is not high, it has been that pretty much throughout the whole pregnancy. A different midwife today did the same, stupid small cuff, got false reading of 140/85. Did it with the big cuff, 125/80. Duhhhh! They didn't half squeeze my arm too, hurt like mad, so rude! Scared me for no reason as my feet are like balloons, no protein in the urine though so all seems good :thumbup:


----------



## melfy77

Lil: Maia is gorgeous:cloud9: Gotta say it brought tears to my eyes, seeing you finally holding YOUR baby. So happy for you:happydance:

Momma: What a cute little boy you have there. Congrats!!!! :)

Zebra: Great news that she's slowly getting ready for the big day! Only a few weeks left!! So exciting!

Lallie: I'm glad everything went well at your app. but 3000 for the delivery? Ouch. Oh well who knows maybe this baby will be such in a hurry to come out that you'll give birth in the car on your way to the hospital:haha: That would save you some money:blush:

Ambi: Cute bump!!! Your turn is coming up too!!

AFM...All is well with Zoe and little one. I had my NT scan on the 19th at 12+2, and was measuring 13+5:happydance: I've started feeling some random flutters, which is amazing, but I have an anterior placenta this time, so I'll be able to compare posterior (with DD) vs anterior:)


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks lallie and momma! Yep not long now, can't believe it! Momma I hope your incison heals soon xx

Great bump ambig, not long left at all for you! I really need to post a bump pic! Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Lils-She's simply adorable! And big for a little bit early baby! My ds was only 6lb3oz when he was born at 37+1 and dd was 5lb14oz when she was born at 37+3 so 6 pounds at 36 weeks is doing pretty good. Glad everything went well and enjoy that little darling!

Momma-he's a cutie pie. I just want to pinch those little cheeks. Guess I'll have to save my cheek pinching for my 2 newborn nephews though. :) Glad things went good for you too!

Mandy-I, too, worry ALOT about birth defects. I'm only in my late 20's so age isn't a factor for me but genetics might be against us. I have immediate family with cystic fibrosis and my husband's family has a genetic link to heart defects and Downs Syndrome. It's tough knowing about all of this, but I keep thinking "What's meant to be, will be." So far, we've been blessed with two adorable but most importantly healthy children despite my continued miscarriage troubles, DH and I have only gotten closer through all this, and we all have our health so I can't ask for more than that right?

Well, I got my weekend vacation but it rained the entire time, my mom (who I really wanted to visit with) had to work the whole weekend, and now I've been bitten big time by the travel bug just as the harvest season is roaring into blazing life on the farm...It was a tad anti-climactic too in a way...Spent so much time planning for this vacation only to have it postponed FOUR times and when I finally got to go, it was a bummer of a weekend. Oh well, at least it's nice weather here at home and I'm raring to go with my diet, exercise, and housecleaning plans. :) And my doctor's appt is only 2 weeks away! Yay! On to the next chapter, right?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you ladies.

Taurus, seeing your LO makes me even more anxious to see mine. ;) I don't mind being pregnant but I can't wait to hold him and kiss his chubby cheeks. I'm sure I'll miss feeling him wiggle around, especially when he is older. I keep telling myself to savor every moment of this. I just hope this wont be my last (to term) pregnancy and I can enjoy it all again. :)

Momma, I'm so excited, that the fear hasn't set in yet. I'm just overflowing with excitement! I'm sure once I'm at the hospital I'll be really nervous. It still doesn't feel real yet. I hope your incision heals properly. I hate to hear that you're having problems with it. :(

Mandy, hang in there! I know how hard it is. Cramps are often times a good sign early on but I hope they aren't too bothersome for you. It's probably a good thing to get some rest. That way your body can focus on the LO plus it'll give you time for some much needed sleep.

Vietmamsie, how did your appointment go? I hope all is well!

3x, thats great news! So glad you had a good appointment. Sorry your back is bothering you. It's strange, mine bothered me terribly in my first trimester and my third but not my second. Makes no sense to me!

Lallie, that's awful about your insurance. I hope they end up paying for it. I hate when they pull crap like that on people when they shouldn't be stressing out. You have a good mentality on it though. Just take it day by day and don't fret over what you can't control. How did your appointment go?

Zebra, great news! Do they have any idea on a timespan?

Melfy, great news on the scan! I also have an anterior placenta. It didn't seem to affect my ability to feel him move. He's such a busy boy! I even felt him around the same time you are which is unusual for a first timer.

MissM, are you ready for it!?! :) so excited. I wonder who will be next. The wait is killing me. Lol.

Dairy, sorry your weekend didn't go as planned. I really hate when that happens. We spent a lot so that I could tag along on DHs business trip. The plan was I swim and lay out the entire time he was in his seminar. Unfortunately it ended up being like 50 degrees C and rained the entire time so all I did was watch tv. We also had to buy all new clothes for me because I packed according to the average weather of 80 degrees. Then we had to spend the evenings with another couple who was oozing excitement over their pregnancy when I had just had my last miscarriage and was still very bitter. I just faked one of my migraines and went back to the room in tears. Haha sorry. That was our last trip and probably will be for a few more years.

AFM, my 39 week appointment is tomorrow so I have my fingers crossed for some progress!


----------



## hur575

Lil Congrats, awww she is so cute 

Vietmamsie, welcome here I remember your name from rmc thread

Hi to all the new PARL's too
I missed so much in this thread, I hope everyone is doing well. I have my 3 month scan this Friday, even though everything seem to be fine but can't help and feel worried, at least is milestone, not sure when this worry will stop.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lallie: Hi! So glad to see you here! You seem to be coming along well! Hope this is it for you!

Hur: Yeah, I got on the RMC TTC thread, and then found out I was pg! Hoping this is it!

Ok, yesterdays appointment was interesting. Three doctors in the room for the US, all with grim faces. They found two blobs, one they think is a cyst, the other they said was too early to tell. they were 0.17 and 0.13 cm. They all seemed so grim (mind you, their English was not that great, so it was hard to understand why they were so grim.) Finally I asked them how far along the bigger one measured, and they said only 4 weeks. LOOK AT MY CHARTS IDIOTS> IM ONLY 4 WEEKS PG. Got home upset and then took the progesterone they prescribed (I'm taking it orally) and got really dizzy, cried a lot, fought with the hubs, then passed out at about 9. 

This morning I was feeling better, just sort of over it all. This afternoon I got my hCG blood test results: 62! Thought it was low at first and had another cry, but then I realized that is pretty average for 15dpo. In fact, according to some charts it is actually slightly above average.

Wow, a lot of crying in just two days... did I mention I cried on the table before my ultrasound (too many bad memories there?) and almost cried at work today...twice. I really must be pregnant.

Dare I get excited again and hope that this might actually be it? Going for another appointment in a week. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Zebra2023

Ambig - They didn't say anything about it no, shamefully. But they have told me to take my hospital bag and notes away with me on my honeymoon :haha: I thought she was coming last night as I had the worst braxton hicks ever, they were so irregular. Phew!!

Hope all goes well at your appointment, hope there is some progress :flower:


----------



## MissMaternal

Ambig, I'm just about ready... I think! I had a dream when I was napping today that I had a home birth, he was born at 2am and weighed 7lb 7oz! Hmm I don't fancy the home birth bit! X


----------



## jessytlc

Hi everyone. Haven't had a chance to catch up on everything. Just wanted to check in as I'm feeling kind of down. It's been more than a week since my last sonogram, and I've already started to become convinced that something has gone wrong. Going to call and get another u/s, if they'll let me. 

Still really sick, but I was really sick with my first missed miscarriage--so not all that comforting. Breast tenderness off and on. But I think the thing that's bugging me the most is that my little "growing cramps" have stopped. Totally flipping me out. I guess I also feel like if this isn't happening, I wanna know now. Don't want to go on carrying and suffering through MS if it's all for naught. 

Ambig--what an enviable bump. 

MissM--great dream. Even with the home birth (I'm not keen on it either)...still had a happy ending. :)

Vietmamsie--these first weeks are so tough. Every day is up and down and uncertain. I can relate completely: scouring the internet for good news or confirmation of bad news, hoping to find something to hold onto, hoping to find evidence that it's okay. So emotional. The good news, one of your little beans is measuring just right for where you're at. That has to be comforting. And your HCG as well. I'll say to you what my husband tries to tell me, "Everyday is a good day, until we know something different." Not sure if it helps, but it does keep me focused away from all those scary "what-if's?"


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hur, I think part of the package of being a PARL is always worrying. For me it got better but I don't think it'll ever go away completely.

Zebra. That's good news, maybe you'll be next!

MissM, isn't it funny how you have dreams with such specific details. I've been doing that a lot lately too. I don't blame you on the home birth either. With as much as we've been through I'm terrified of something going wrong. My hospital even has a children's hospital attached to it. It eases my mind a little more.

Jessy, I would ask for a sonogram. If it eases your mind, that's enough medical reason right there. I work for an OB and she said most will give you an ultrasound if you ask, no matter what the reason. They just might have to fudge the paperwork a bit. Hang in there, I know it's rough. We've all had our moments where we were certain it was the end and look at all the rainbow babies!

My appointment went well today. I'm still 1cm though. :( My OB is guessing that he is 7.5 lbs just by feeling him. I have a feeling he is bigger though because the ultrasound said 6.5 and that was five weeks ago. Everything looks good though. :) Per my bosses advice I requested to have my membranes swept. Tomorrow is my last day of work before my maternity leave. It kills me not being able to work up until I deliver. I want to save all the time I have to spend with him. Hoping the sweep will help. It's not like getting induced where you are "forcing" your body into labor but rather "requesting" that it pick up the pace. It only works some of the time but it doesn't hurt to try. I don't want to force him out if he isn't ready.


----------



## mandy1971

Morning! Just a quick note before I nod off to sleep.,just got up for a pee and did a cbd its 3+..... Tres excited.... Got first midwife appt today and 6 week scan tomorrow...... Feeling ok,with no cramps.. 
Jessy, hope you get a scan just to ease the worry..
Hi to everyone else..


----------



## MissMaternal

Ambiguous yes it is funny how the details in dreams are so specific! It's the first proper baby related dream I've had this pregnancy! Totally with you on worrying things will go wrong though... I would much rather be in the safety of a hospital just incase... Though I am aiming for a water birth. I'm glad your appt went well, yay for getting a sweep! They can definitely help get things started, I had one at 40+2 with DD and although she wasn't born until 41+3, it made me lose my plug! I hope it works for you! Enjoy your last day at work xx

Mandy YAY for 3+! That's fantastic!! Xx

Hope you're doing ok new mummy Lils.. Xx


----------



## mandy1971

Morning! Just a quick note before I nod off to sleep.,just got up for a pee and did a cbd its 3+..... Tres excited.... Got first midwife appt today and 6 week scan tomorrow...... Feeling ok,with no cramps.. 
Jessy, hope you get a scan just to ease the worry..
Hi to everyone else..


----------



## bumpyplease

YAy Mandy!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Jessy, I know how you feel, this is such a scary time. I just feel SO READY. I really hope this time it is it. I like your husbands advice, I shall try my best to follow it!

Turns out I have a meeting next tuesday after school, so I had to change my appointment to Monday the 12th (6 weeks even... maybe we will see a heart beat by then?). However, they are letting me come in on Monday the 5th just to do bloods. Basically I am hoping for anything above about 400. If it is below that, then I'll just know and except that something isn't going right in there. Last time I had 240 at 5 weeks and some how convinced myself that everything was alright, but of course, it need in a MC,so I know that low numbers usually mean something isn't right.

Luckily, this week has been flying with staff development week at school. I have a feeling next week will also go equally as quickly with the first week of school. I can't believe tomorrow is already friday!


----------



## jessytlc

MissM--I hope you will give us a birth story. I have ALWAYS wanted to do a water birth. If I'm sick, I take a bath. Sad. I take a bath. Hurt, cold, depressed, scared, out-sorts...I take a--you get the point. I have just always felt that being able to deliver in water would likely be the most comforting/natural thing I could imagine. They don't have that option at the delivery center that's in my city, so hearing about someone else's experience would be like the next best thing. 

Hooray Mandy!!-- I'll be thinking of you and your scan. Sending out lots of positive, good, vibes to the universe. 

Ambig--You're right. And I did. Thanks for the reassurance. It's funny isn't it, that feeling of certainty, of impending doom. I often pray to myself, "please let it be the paranoia talking and not intuition." LOL.

Had a scan today. Still looks good. Bubs is growing. Heart rate was normal. My state insurance finally came through...so breathing easier about that as well. Wish it weren't such a damn trial just to get medical coverage. So stressful. But putting that behind me and basking in the happiness of a good scan.


----------



## jessytlc

vietmamsie said:


> Jessy, I know how you feel, this is such a scary time. I just feel SO READY. I really hope this time it is it. I like your husbands advice, I shall try my best to follow it!
> 
> 
> I can rarely follow it myself. Just always assuming the worst, then worried that somehow I'm at fault with my bad attitude. Like if I could be blithe and presumptuous that all will be okay...then it would be okay. I have a feeling the self-blame is a desperate attempt to feel like I have control over something that I don't. :wacko:
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping, hoping, hoping for the good stuff. It just doesn't seem at all far-fetched with all these stories. Seems like ALL of these ladies eventually find their way through. Excited for you and sending lots of baby dust.:thumbup:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies. Sorry I'm still MIA, I haven't had broadband now for a couple of months, long story. 

Anyway I've a new provider sorted so I'll be back online by the 21st, it's taking that long as we have to wait on an engineer coming out to install a new fibre optic line. 

I hope you are all doing ok, I think of you regularly but my mobile data allowance is pants so rarely get on. Looking forward to a proper catch up soon. Baby is ok although I'm still having the normal parl wobbled, especially since docs put me on red alert this week by saying if a b or c happens you need to get to hospital immediately. Standard stuff for us high risk ladies but yeah freaked me a bit. Baby is weighing over 2lb already and growth still normal so I'm pacified for a few days xoxo


----------



## 3xscharmer

MFM appointment went well, failed one hour glucose by 2 points so now have to do 3 hour...yuck! Cervix is over a 4 (4.1) Babies all were good and definitely boys! Here they are A, B and C
 



Attached Files:







1085170_583322495039190_1338519744_o.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









1102548_583322511705855_952250615_o.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6









1102731_583322541705852_640947485_o.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Taurus8484

Great scan 3x....excellent news!!!


----------



## Lallie81

Lovely pics 3x. Can I ask how the babies are lying? As in are they next to each other across your stomach or is one in front of the others? Am intrigued!!

Good to hear from you Angel and glad that all is ok with bubs. Sometimes I think the dr's simply don't realise how much their words worry us- try not to think about it too much- I reckon they just have to cover every option.
L
x


----------



## mandy1971

Angel, being without Internet must be totrure especially being a PARL lady... Good everything is a ok with your Lo.

3* charmer, your boys are all scrummy, beautiful little faces..

AFM, had 6 week scan, they saw a yolk sac, foetal pole and thought that the sac looked like it had a good blood supply,no heart beat yet, but the midwives were very happy and encouraging, next scan in 10 days time......


----------



## mandy1971

Viet, good you are kept busy with work, does take your mind of things a tad... 

Hoping we get a few newbies in here soon .....xxx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks Mandy and Taurus! COngrats on the scan Mandy, sounds like things are looking good!

Lallie - They are stacked on top of each other, so A is across my lower abdomen, B is laying on top of A and C is on top of B...so depending on how B is laying, he's usually kicking either A or C in the head lol! 

Angel - glad all is well with you and LO!


----------



## Hope39

I'm hoping to be a newbie soon Mandy, well you have to wait a while As I not back ttc till nov/dec!! Lol

Finally got some answers today!!!! I have high natural killer cells and highly activated too, at the moment they have said 25mg, but Dr Shehata was on holiday, so was his other consultant and the midwife so a registrar was ringing the recurrent miscarriage midwife asking her to interpret results and put protocol in place, that could only happen to me, go for an appt and no one there knows what to do with me!! So I have to ring back in 2 weeks and see if its 40mg that he wants me to take, urgh!!

So surgery in septber for septate uterus them wait a few months

Mandy you might be interested to know I managed to half my thyroid antibodies level, since going gluten free, I think I was more excited about that than the natural killer cells. Hard work of cutting out gluten paid off, I've nearly caved and had a Chinese so many times 

Hope to be back soon girls :)

Wishing you all the best

Xx


----------



## mandy1971

Hope great news about the antibody levels, you did say to me about the gluten free diet though I'm not quite there yet as...... I had a Chinese tonight...:blush: 
I lay the blame on the steroids..!
I've never had my natural killer cell activity checked... It's very interesting that you have athe auto immune thyroid and also the killer cell elevation....I wouldn't be surprise if I had them to....


----------



## mandy1971

Hope you are here soon soon soon hope39... Up to the eye balls on steroids!!!
I spoke to the midvives at epas. Today about testing my blood sugar, they've said to leave it as if it comes back high the consultant will most definately stop them due to the diabetes risk, I actually got the midwifetoto check yesterday so hope to god its a normal result... I have decided to cut back on all sugar now as a precaution..
Getting some mild cramps tonight bad back pain, horrible nausea ( not usually a feature for me) and a headache...all passed now, but I think ill be waking up in a few small hours looking for a feast.....


----------



## mandy1971

Hope you are here soon soon soon hope39... Up to the eye balls on steroids!!!
I spoke to the midvives at epas. Today about testing my blood sugar, they've said to leave it as if it comes back high the consultant will most definately stop them due to the diabetes risk, I actually got the midwifetoto check yesterday so hope to god its a normal result... I have decided to cut back on all sugar now as a precaution..
Getting some mild cramps tonight bad back pain, horrible nausea ( not usually a feature for me) and a headache...all passed now, but I think ill be waking up in a few small hours looking for a feast.....


----------



## vietmamsie

Mandy- SOunds like your US went well! When is it normal to see a HB? A little later in the 6th week? Or any time during the 6th week? I have yet to see one during any of my ultrasounds. Hoping to see one during my next though!

3x-Wow! Triplets, and all boys! You will have your hands full! Love the pics!

Jessy: Happy to hear all is well, looks like this is the sticky one for you! Hoping your stickiness rubs off on me! You mentioned blaming, yeah, after mc #3, when i did everything PERFECT, I got over the whole blaming game. In fact this pregnancy I'm being a bit easier on myself. I'm having a coffee every other day, and eating more seafood than I probably should (having it twice a week) and over all just enjoying life while I wait this time between tests and scans out. 

Hope: hope to see you in here soon! And hope I am still around to see you join! 

AFM, this week FLEW BY. I can't believe it is already Saturday! Planning on taking it easy today, meeting some friends for lunch then headed to a crab feed for dinner. I can't wait! My symptoms don't seem as strong, while my breasts are still pretty sore, the cramps have gone down a lot, going from pretty much all the time to just a few times a day. Trying not to read too much into it.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Mandy, that's great news! 

Vietmamsie, I hope time flies by until your appointment. I know how much the first stage drags in between appointments.

Jessy, so glad you had a good scan! Hurray! That is great news. 

3x, beautiful scans! Sorry you failed your test. One hour was rough, I can't imagine three. 

Mandy, Great news! I'm so glad your appointment went well.

Hope, I hope your surgery goes well and you end up with your rainbow! Keep us posted on how it goes!

AFM
Cal has calmed down a lot. It makes me very nervous as Monday I was almost in tears because he was kicking me so hard. That wasn't very unusual for him. Then the past few days I barely felt much movement. Enough to pass the 10 kicks in and hour 2x a day rule but still nothing like his usual self. I called the nurse and they said not to worry as long as he is doing at least that much. I guess the paranoia never does go away. I think I may have lost part of my plug today. I googled images and it looked very similar.


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry the babe s hurting you! If you lost your plug, then it must be any time now, right? You must be getting excited!


----------



## dancareoi

AmbiguousHope said:


> Mandy, that's great news!
> 
> Vietmamsie, I hope time flies by until your appointment. I know how much the first stage drags in between appointments.
> 
> Jessy, so glad you had a good scan! Hurray! That is great news.
> 
> 3x, beautiful scans! Sorry you failed your test. One hour was rough, I can't imagine three.
> 
> Mandy, Great news! I'm so glad your appointment went well.
> 
> Hope, I hope your surgery goes well and you end up with your rainbow! Keep us posted on how it goes!
> 
> AFM
> Cal has calmed down a lot. It makes me very nervous as Monday I was almost in tears because he was kicking me so hard. That wasn't very unusual for him. Then the past few days I barely felt much movement. Enough to pass the 10 kicks in and hour 2x a day rule but still nothing like his usual self. I called the nurse and they said not to worry as long as he is doing at least that much. I guess the paranoia never does go away. I think I may have lost part of my plug today. I googled images and it looked very similar.

When I had my third he went ver quiet for a couple of days over the weekend. He was born on the Monday !

I think your time is very close, he is saving all his energy for an imminent birth!


----------



## Hope39

Mandy I had read that people with auto immune diseases are very likely to have high Nk cells too xx
I think it was the 'activation' they tested, rack my brains last night trying to think of the word they used. My nk cells were 380 activated at 1.79!! Cut off is 1.8 for high dose steroids xx


----------



## Hope39

I will eat us out of house and home on that high dose, good job I've lost 2st, hoping to make it 3.5st by November when I try again'

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Just unsubscribed in error. Writing this to get back on thread !


----------



## Hope39

I do that all the time Danceroi, x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks Vietmamsie and Dance, I hope you're both right!!! I'm about to bust with excitement!

I finally figured out a way to share some of my videos. I take them periodically when he is feeling active. As much as it hurts occasionally, it's my favorite part about being pregnant.

https://youtu.be/mlyHYpw85C8
https://youtu.be/XFN-CsH0_L0


----------



## Hope39

mandy1971 said:


> Hope great news about the antibody levels, you did say to me about the gluten free diet though I'm not quite there yet as...... I had a Chinese tonight...:blush:
> I lay the blame on the steroids..!
> I've never had my natural killer cell activity checked... It's very interesting that you have athe auto immune thyroid and also the killer cell elevation....I wouldn't be surprise if I had them to....

It is something you should look into, I listened to Dr Tom O Bryan again this morn on another chat show but he bases it around celiac more so won't post it for you to listen 

This is the best way i can describe it:-

All auto immune disease are basically a loaded gun, programmed to fire at, in our case our thyroids, the bullets are the antibodies. The antibodies attack the thyroid. If the gun cannot fire then the thyroid is not under attack. To fire the gun, you need a trigger, a trigger for all auto immune diseases is gluten. Removing the trigger from the gun means gun can't fire 

The bullets are still there as you have an auto immune disease but unless its told to fire it won't, eating gluten will fire it

Hope that makes sense

Xx


----------



## Lallie81

AMAZING videos Ambig.... thanks for sharing!
L
x


----------



## LilSluz

Hey ladies! Thanks so much for your comments. She is awesome, I love her so much! :cry: I will post more pics as it dawned on me its hard to tell how tiny she is so I took some w/my hand in it. Plus she lost weight post-birth down to 5lbs 15oz. Barely have time to eat these days let alone get on BNB but I've finally caught up (in 5min increments). Having a very tough time w/bfing since she's early & sucking reflexes had to be developed, my nips are inverted & the csec pain made it really hard. But we are working on it & making small strides. It really is much harder than you think for some of us & I spend 65% of my time just on bfing - 80% of waking time (usually get 3.5 hrs sleep/night) :wacko: But its all so worth it you will see! 

Anyway checking in to see if anyone else popped yet. 

MissM - hope you get that water birth - do you have a spare kiddie pool at home? :winkwink: j/k, lets hope it is just 1 of those dreams

Angel - get that darn internet fixed. Whats the latest w/you & DH? Geesh when it rains it pours so sorry you are going thru this

Hope - I had a septum removed too! I got %'s of mcv risk anywhere from 20% - 75% in my research for septums. just FYI, once removed you usually wait 4-8wks before TTC. Just to prepare you. My Dr didn;t tell me this (2 others confirmed), I conceived rt after & lost it. :( But hoping youp get all this time to get drugs & proto lined up for WHEN you get that BFP!

Ambig - come on lil boy, time to come out! Great bump & vids! :thumbup: Stalking...

Mommy - oh what a cute chunker he is! And he looks just like YOU. OK, not saying you are a chunker - lol, YKWIM! enjoy him & lovin the pics! :cloud9:

Zebra - eeek, you may sneak up & jump a few people too! Grrr about the bp cuff :(. Will be stalking!

3x - awwww cute piccies - love them!

Tasha - awww :hugs: hoping to see yours too 1 day SOON!

Jessie - I'm thoroughly enjoying the cheeks I must say! Hoping you will be doing the same soon!

Lallie - :hugs: It will all work out no stressing. baby will come & you will find a way to do this hun. I'll probs have at least that after my 10-day hosp stay, but damn its worth every penny! :cloud9: (I try to think about how much my IF friends have to spend on multiple IVF's & my financial worries end up being peanuts in comparison; my mat leave isn't paid - using up rest of vacation & borrowing some sick pay but I figure I'll lose about $8,000 staying home w/o pay)

Scary - you still hangin in there?

Tuckie, Bumpy, Pad, Hopeful, Melfy, Rap, Lee, Taurus & other MARL ladies - thank you so much & hoping to join you soon on MARL! 

Big luvs to Dan, hur, Mandy & everyone else - my brain just isn;t working so well on 3hrs sleep (last night was 2hrs). Welcome new ladies - hoping for stickies all around!


----------



## LilSluz

First skin-to-skin & bf attempt... :awww::cry::cloud9:




In my Maia-only pics people can't tell just how small she is so took some pics w/my hand in it so you can see - she's so tiny, bless!







These make me :cry::sad2: The song "Hero" by Enrique Iglesias came on on in Op Rm too & I balled. It was perfect timing after I got t see her & she got wheeled away & it all dawned on me what just happened. Its my song to her now... Btw, she was very pale when 1st born as they had ot go THRU my placenta so she experienced blood loss. Damn placenta. But all turned out well in the end... (PARL issues rt up to the end I say! :dohh::wacko::growlmad:) My incision is like 9" long due to that...


----------



## LilSluz

And some funny ones (& I promise this is it! :haha:). She loves having her hands in her face, near it, etc. its funny. I don't ever pose her - this is all her inner goofball coming out! 

Smile!




Where are me Lucky Charms?




Irish Eyes are Smilin'




Just Chillin - no worries mon, everyting's irie!




teehee. Ok, will go back to stalk mode now :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> And some funny ones (& I promise this is it! :haha:). She loves having her hands in her face, near it, etc. its funny. I don't ever pose her - this is all her inner goofball coming out!
> 
> Smile!
> 
> View attachment 652705
> 
> 
> 
> Where are me Lucky Charms?
> 
> View attachment 652707
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Eyes are Smilin'
> 
> View attachment 652709
> 
> 
> 
> Just Chillin - no worries mon, everyting's irie!
> 
> View attachment 652711
> 
> 
> 
> teehee. Ok, will go back to stalk mode now :hugs:

Fab pictures she is gorgeous and you sound like you are enjoying every second.

Try not to stress with the feeding it isn't as easy as you think.

I had real problems with my first, he was 3 weeks early and he was 6.3 born and lost a load of weight. We were back in hosp when he was 10 days old but it turned out he wasn't getting enough from me.

I then tried expressing but didn't get much out, so he was mainly on formula. I expressed little drops for about 3 months then stopped.

My second was a bit more relaxing , bf was ok but was mixed with formula and managed for about 6 months.

Third was the easiest. I fed him myself and expressed plenty. He had a bottle of formula last thing at night and we kept the bf going for 18 months .

Just keep going but don't stress, you can only do your best.


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lils love the pics she looks like a little doll:) I hear you on the not getting much sleep but I know from my older son that it don't last forever and you will sleep again lol that is what I keep telling myself anyway:haha: just can't do the sleep when they sleep this time during the day because I have my other son to look after but he is being real good for mommy and keeping himself busy. hope the bfing keeps getting better for you I think I just really lucked out with my little chubby butt he just likes to drink a lot momma feels like a cow:haha:


hoping to hear of a new little bundle any day now from one of you gals:thumbup:

hope everyone else is doing great!!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you Lal and Lil! :)

Lil, thanks for sharing the pics. She is gorgeous! I love the skin to skin/bf pic the best. I think that's what I'm most excited for! Such a beautiful moment! I'm so glad everyone is doing well. It seems like the last few days I've been hearing a lot of stories of women who had to do formula because they weren't creating enough milk. I even have a friend who had her cousin donate her own milk to my friend.


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks lil, I'm hoping for my water birth too  or at least to labour in the water like I did with DD. those pictures are adorable, Maia is so cute and just like a little doll! Her expressions are priceless! Breastfeeding definitely is hard at the beginning, a lot of people don't realise how challenging and draining it can be. But stick at it if you can, it gets easier with time and the benefits are so worth it. But at the end of the day, if it doesn't work out, don't beat yourself up about it... Happy mummy=happy baby  xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Great pics Lil. I ended up having to supplement as I couldn't keep up with my boy. Did it for 6 weeks now I eff and he is off the charts with his weight and height and we are both happier so Im okay with the decision I made. 

And the lack of sleep does get better. Jaxon sleeps between 10-12 hours at night now and has done for last couple of weeks so loving that but it was tough at the start. You do get use to it though....


----------



## vietmamsie

lil: your pictures are so cute! She looks so sweet!


----------



## Lallie81

Absolutely gorgeous pics Lils, I bet you just can't stop cuddling her!

Vietmamsie.... thinking of you today and crossing fingers for your 2nd HCG draw :hugs:

Sorry but gonna have a bit of a moan now.... am just a bit fed up of minor bumps in the road as here in Dubai these little things quickly turn into very complex issues! Firstly I failed the 1 hour GCT. Level should be less than 7.7 mmol/L and mine was 8.44 so I have to go back tomorrow for the 3 hour one. Also my iron levels, though within normal (normal is 10-120 and my levels are 13.72) have caused my dr to prescribe me iron supplements which I have no problem with except for the fact that their side effect is constipation. Am already suffering terribly from that!!! Don't need extra help :cry: Ok so, these issues aren't really issues- I feel fine, Squig is fine but of course all of these things require contact to the insurance company who quite simply drive me crazy. No 2 people that you speak to will ever give you the same answer and I never, ever thought I would say this but...... I really miss the NHS :haha:

And speaking of bumps in the road.... drove too far forwards into a parking space and scraped underside of car along pavement...now the bumper is hanging off. Oopsie!!! Seriously, bad luck comes in 3's??? I have had way more than my fair share thank you very much! 

Ah well, all I can do at this stage is laugh at myself :dohh: :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

Lallie81 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pics Lils, I bet you just can't stop cuddling her!
> 
> Vietmamsie.... thinking of you today and crossing fingers for your 2nd HCG draw :hugs:
> 
> Sorry but gonna have a bit of a moan now.... am just a bit fed up of minor bumps in the road as here in Dubai these little things quickly turn into very complex issues! Firstly I failed the 1 hour GCT. Level should be less than 7.7 mmol/L and mine was 8.44 so I have to go back tomorrow for the 3 hour one. Also my iron levels, though within normal (normal is 10-120 and my levels are 13.72) have caused my dr to prescribe me iron supplements which I have no problem with except for the fact that their side effect is constipation. Am already suffering terribly from that!!! Don't need extra help :cry: Ok so, these issues aren't really issues- I feel fine, Squig is fine but of course all of these things require contact to the insurance company who quite simply drive me crazy. No 2 people that you speak to will ever give you the same answer and I never, ever thought I would say this but...... I really miss the NHS :haha:
> 
> And speaking of bumps in the road.... drove too far forwards into a parking space and scraped underside of car along pavement...now the bumper is hanging off. Oopsie!!! Seriously, bad luck comes in 3's??? I have had way more than my fair share thank you very much!
> 
> Ah well, all I can do at this stage is laugh at myself :dohh: :haha:

Hope 3 hour test goes better. I failed one in first pg and was on insulin at 34 weeks.

In subsequent pg they assume GD so don't test again, but have to check bloods all thru pg and I diet controlled.

However not so good on this pg - from 7 weeks they put me on insulin - just 2 units of slow acting, however this has increased as pg has progressed.

I now have 9 units of fast acting before breakfast, 12 units of fast acting before evening meal and 40 units of slow acting before bed! On top on this I have to check my blood levels 4 times a day!

You do get used to it though!

I am also on 2 iron tablets a day, have to say I haven't noticed if constipation is worse, maybe very slightly and sorry if tmi but do have black poo now!


----------



## Zebra2023

Hello everyone, sorry I haven't been around, just got back off the Honeymoon. No sign of baby but she is certainly dropping even more in to my pelvis by the feelings I am getting. It hurts so much :shock: I swear she is headbutting my cervix so hard that I presume I can feel my waters or something watery right there iygwim? 

3x - Lovely scan photos :flower: so adorable.

Ambig - Hope things are going well with you, stalking (hope I haven't missed anything) :)

Lil - Stunning photos of your little girl, she has a gorgeous smile. 

Everyone else :wave: hope you all are well :flower:


----------



## sunnysun

Zebra- congratulations on your wedding and honeymoon!!! Wow what an exciting time for you, lots happening !!!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Hi everyone- sorry about the MIA. It's been incredibly busy trying to get everything wrapped up between home and work (only 10 more days to section!!) I have been stalking, though- can't really go more than 1-2 days without at least checking to make sure everyone is all good here. 

Lallie- I'm really not sure about how things work in Dubai, but can you add over the counter stool softners to your regimen. I was taking 2 a day in the beginning just to get by. I hope the 3 hour test goes better- seems a lot of ladies fail the 1 hour and do fine with the 3 hour. Good Luck. 

Momma- your little man is just adorable!!!

Lils- the picture with your hand truly makes a difference in seeing how little she is. She is just beautiful and I hope the bf picks up. I didn't end up making enough milk for my son and stopped after 3 weeks, hoping for better outcome this time. 

Ambig- I do believe you are 40 weeks today- So exciting!!

3x- wonderful news about the scan. :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing just fab and welcome to all the new ladies!! 

Just a little rant on my end. My dad and grandma live 3 hours away and my Dad was/is planning to come down and see the baby, but he called wanting to know if I had a place for grandma to sleep and that he didn't mind sleeping on the couch. Also said they were planning on coming on the Sunday the 18. That will (with almost 99% certainty) be mine and baby's first night home!!! I told him that I didn't think that would the best day and the entire house is going to be adjusting, as well as taking care of a newborn and dealing with a c-section. I even offered to pay for a hotel room. He then says that work didn't grant his time off that Monday/Tuesday, but he had Wed/Thur off. So now I'm just confused, why would you come down Sunday after work and drive back before work on Monday- why wouldn't you just come Wednesday? I'm pretty sure I made him mad, he ended up getting of the phone and said he'd just let me know. Am I crazy/wrong here ladies?!
Anyways- rant over. 

Did I mention just 10 more days!!!:haha: Yay!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Sunny :flower:


----------



## mandy1971

aw Lils Maia is gorgeous, so tiny! enjoy every minute...

Hope, I am going to look into gluten free, I am having to cut out sugar now because of the roids, if I cut anything out just now though I think I'd go mad as I do miss the sugar................

Hi to everyone else... exciting that we have another few babies due very soon,looking forward to some pictures of the new rainbow babies.....

AFM, I think I am doing ok.. very few cramps and still no bleeding.. sore bbs, sore back beginning to get more cm or could it still be the progesterone pessaries...? I was shopping today and though hang on, I am walking like a pregnant lady, surely not I am only 6.5 weeks pregnant, it's probably the sore back affecting my posture...

Viet and Jessy how are your symptoms?


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> Hi everyone- sorry about the MIA. It's been incredibly busy trying to get everything wrapped up between home and work (only 10 more days to section!!) I have been stalking, though- can't really go more than 1-2 days without at least checking to make sure everyone is all good here.
> 
> Lallie- I'm really not sure about how things work in Dubai, but can you add over the counter stool softners to your regimen. I was taking 2 a day in the beginning just to get by. I hope the 3 hour test goes better- seems a lot of ladies fail the 1 hour and do fine with the 3 hour. Good Luck.
> 
> Momma- your little man is just adorable!!!
> 
> Lils- the picture with your hand truly makes a difference in seeing how little she is. She is just beautiful and I hope the bf picks up. I didn't end up making enough milk for my son and stopped after 3 weeks, hoping for better outcome this time.
> 
> Ambig- I do believe you are 40 weeks today- So exciting!!
> 
> 3x- wonderful news about the scan. :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing just fab and welcome to all the new ladies!!
> 
> Just a little rant on my end. My dad and grandma live 3 hours away and my Dad was/is planning to come down and see the baby, but he called wanting to know if I had a place for grandma to sleep and that he didn't mind sleeping on the couch. Also said they were planning on coming on the Sunday the 18. That will (with almost 99% certainty) be mine and baby's first night home!!! I told him that I didn't think that would the best day and the entire house is going to be adjusting, as well as taking care of a newborn and dealing with a c-section. I even offered to pay for a hotel room. He then says that work didn't grant his time off that Monday/Tuesday, but he had Wed/Thur off. So now I'm just confused, why would you come down Sunday after work and drive back before work on Monday- why wouldn't you just come Wednesday? I'm pretty sure I made him mad, he ended up getting of the phone and said he'd just let me know. Am I crazy/wrong here ladies?!
> Anyways- rant over.
> 
> Did I mention just 10 more days!!!:haha: Yay!

It's a difficult one, trying not to upset family, but sometimes they do have to be told.

Having a baby is hard work and tiring. Coming home is special and after all you have been through you need a little time to yourselves to get to know your new baby and cruel as it may sound , the last thing you need is visitors stopping as soon as you get out of hospital.

You were right to put your dad off for a couple of days . When he's has time to think about it I am sure he will understand your position.

People will want to come and see your baby but make sure it's on your terms. Also if people do come, try and let them know that you're not up to long visits so would they mind not stopping too long ! Sounds a bit harsh, but you have to put yourselves first.


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats zebra! Hope you had an amazing day!! Xx

Scaro eeeek 10 days, not long! Xx

AFM I had my last growth scan today, and although my little man has grown and now weighs approx 6lb 5oz, he has been described in my notes as on the 10th centile and has IUGR. So.... I am being induced on THURSDAY AT 4pm!!! Oh my god! I am terrified! I am feeling sad that my entire labour will be spent in the hospital instead of the majority being spent in my bath at home like with my daughter, also feeling sad I won't get my water birth, and just generally feeling in shock and emotional about the whole thing, but I know that if his growth has slowed down, he is better out than in. I'm just hoping I will at least be allowed to labour in the water xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you MM, it was wonderful :flower: Good luck for Thursday, will be stalking :)


----------



## scarolinarn04

Zebra-I think we cross posted, but huge congrats on the wedding and honeymoon!!

Miss M-good luck this Thursday- I will definitely be stalking.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lallie, I'm sorry you're having a rough time. Just remember the bigger picture and that is that you have a beautiful rainbow baby on the way!

Zebra, so glad you had a good honeymoon. Congratulations! I'm having the same sort of pain too. That's a good sign though! No news yet, for me.

Scarolina, I don't blame you for not wanting them over the first night. They should understand that. I had the same thought as you a I was reading that. It seemed more logical to come later in the week. I would try not to worry too much if he is upset. You have enough stress on your plate at the moment. Easier said than done, I know. 10 more days!!!!!! I'll be stalking!

Mandy, I had terrible back pain early on with this pregnancy. It was awful. I actually wet my pants a tiny bit because my back seized up at night and I couldn't make it. There was another time I threw up on the rug for the same reason. Gross, I know. Hope you feel better.

MissM, that's great news! Try not to focus on what you won't be getting and focus instead on your beautiful rainbow baby! :D I'm so excited for you! So excited for you! I'll be stalking you too!

AFM
Today is my due date! Not much has changed except my discharge has increased. I actually got up from the couch this morning and there was a wet spot. (Thank goodness it's leather) I called the nurse and she told me that it is just urine because if it was fluid it would be a steady nonstop flow. I would be leaking through my clothes all day not just when I sit. I told her that I'm positive it's not urine but she said I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Grrrr. She told me to just wear overnight pads until my appointment on Thursday. She was very polite but I felt like she wasn't listening. Even after I reiterated. I told DH if it continues tomorrow, I'm going to call and make them switch my appointment to an earlier day. Anyone else have a problem with an insane amount of discharge (possibly amniotic fluid)?


----------



## scarolinarn04

ambig- I had a lot of "leaking" with my son, was tested for amniotic fluid which came back negative. I ended up being induced at 36 weeks for low fluid. My sister also thought she was leaking fluid, was testing and came back negative. She had an emergent c-section at 37 weeks due a fluid level of 1. So, while I'm not a labor and delivery nurse, I would certainly not discount the possibility of it being fluid. Hope you get some progress soon!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Missm - good luck for Thursday. Don't think of what you can't have, just think of what you can have, a beautiful rainbow baby!

Zebra, glad you enjoyed your honeymoon. Did You realise after Carolina, missm and ambig we are in the next due group !

Ambig, can't help with waters. Mine were broken by hosp with first and I had a section with my second. They broke at home with my third, I stood up and there was a popping sound and the wAter came out , it was a continuous flow which was unmistakable!

Good luck though because I don't think it will be long now for you


----------



## MissMaternal

Thanks ambig, you're right! I'm just terrified lol! I haven't got any advice on the waters I'm afraid... Happy 40 weeks for yesterday! Xx

Thanks dancareoi x


----------



## Lallie81

Wow!! So much happening!! Good luck for Thurs Miss M, will be thinking of you!

Any day now Ambig.... am also clueless re the fluid but I'm sure you're doing the right thing by keeping an eye on it and if it continues go to the clinic or hospital to get it checked out.

Scaro, I definitely agree that they should wait for the Weds option to come and visit. Perhaps the Sunday trip is easier for your dad (for whatever reason) and that's why he was a bit upset but he's not the important one right now....you are and you are perfectly entitled to decide how you want things to be done. Also, I asked about the stool softeners but all they could offer me was fybogel which doesn't really do anything for me. Am going to South Africa on Thursday so will try a pharmacy there and see if they have anything different.

Sorry for my whinge yesterday...feeling better today although really upset about the damage to the car. It's a company car that I am about to give back as we need a bigger car for when Squig arrives and of course, all of a sudden, things are going wrong with the car that my boss will make me pay for gggrrrrr Oh well, maybe I am just busy getting all of my bad luck over and done with before November!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Got my blood results back this afternoon.... 21 dpo @ 1145!!! That's a 34 hour doubling time! I think that is is great, right?? Dare I get my hopes up??? 

As for symptoms, really tender boobs, massive swollen nipples, pimples, cramps... all the good stuff!


----------



## mommaandbaby

good luck on Thursday MissM:happydance: very exciting!

Happy 40 weeks Ambig! any time now for you maybe you and MissM will have your babies the same day.

Scaro- I know I would not have wanted anyone staying the first night we had a few visitors and that was enough for me from limping around from C-section to being so tired it's nice to have a few days to just yourselfs and baby. not long for you now!!!

Zebra congrats on wedding and honeymoon!!! hope it was great:)

hope all you new ladies are getting along good:flower:


Dalton is 2 weeks today!!! and my due date is tomorrow :haha: guess I never made it that far. got his first doc's app today for his first check up.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Viet- those are great numbers!!

momma- can't believe he's 2 weeks already. Have I mentioned how much I love the name choice. :winkwink:


----------



## Lallie81

Wonderful news Vietmamsie :happydance: so happy for you.

Not such good news for me....failed the repeat Glucose test so need to start checking my blood sugar 4 times a day and eating a diabetic diet. Am a bit worried as I eat very healthily anyway so I'm doubtful it will make a difference.... :shrug:

Dancaroi, have you got any advice or links re diet/ meal plans? Am trying to get my head around it all.... it seems to be heavily focused on how many portions of carbs you eat, is that right?


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling really good and much calmer about this all. I guess its time to officially drop my cup of coffee a day habit! 

Lallie, Sorry about your test failure, I wonder if there is something random in your diet you could cut out to help it go down? I hope you get answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Lallie81 said:


> Wonderful news Vietmamsie :happydance: so happy for you.
> 
> Not such good news for me....failed the repeat Glucose test so need to start checking my blood sugar 4 times a day and eating a diabetic diet. Am a bit worried as I eat very healthily anyway so I'm doubtful it will make a difference.... :shrug:
> 
> Dancaroi, have you got any advice or links re diet/ meal plans? Am trying to get my head around it all.... it seems to be heavily focused on how many portions of carbs you eat, is that right?

Sorry you failed the test. It is a bit if trial and error to start with to see how different foods work with you.

White and wholemeal bread are a no no. I had granary in other pg but that hasn't worked this time so I have burgen bread with soya seed.

Eggs also give a low reading especially when eaten with mushrooms. 

It's all about portion sizes, little and often is the main concept.

Keep to small carb portions ie potatoes, rice and pasta as too much will increase your sugar levels.

Mash potato is the worst as the mashing brings the starch out hence the sugar.

Breakfast cereals have high GI, weetabix are really high. Porridge oats are the best and bran flakes are low GI too, but I struggle with my after breakfast readings even eating these and injecting insulin.

Rule of thumb, if it tastes nice it'll put your sugar levels up. If it tastes bland and boring your sugar levels should be low!

I like to eat curry, chicken tikka masala is my favourite but this is a no no too due to cream. I eat chicken dansak and my readings are good after this. This is usually made with lentils and these are low GI as with other pulses and beans.

You should also eat low fat spread and cheese and drink low fat milk.

Hope this helps. If u have any other questions just fire away


----------



## mandy1971

Viet, that's fantastic news on your numbers...... Symptoms all looking good! 

LAllie, sorry to hear your tests didn't go as you had planned, If things progress with this pregnancy, I have a real sneaking suspicion the same will happen to me as I am taking 20 mg of prednisilone steroids to support the pregnancy till 12-13 weeks, so I'm cutting out the sugar also, I slipped up this morning by putting jam on my toast......... It's a real effort knowing what to avoid..

Ambiguous,happy 40 weeks.... I hope it won't be too long for you, I am sure you must be anxious over the leakage...... 

Nothing new with me, no news is good news I suppose.... Time is passing so sloooooowly................ I will be roughly 7 weeks on Thursday....


----------



## Zebra2023

scarolinarn04 said:


> Zebra-I think we cross posted, but huge congrats on the wedding and honeymoon!!

Thank you :flower:



AmbiguousHope said:


> Zebra, so glad you had a good honeymoon. Congratulations! I'm having the same sort of pain too. That's a good sign though! No news yet, for me.
> 
> AFM
> Today is my due date! Not much has changed except my discharge has increased. I actually got up from the couch this morning and there was a wet spot. (Thank goodness it's leather) I called the nurse and she told me that it is just urine because if it was fluid it would be a steady nonstop flow. I would be leaking through my clothes all day not just when I sit. I told her that I'm positive it's not urine but she said I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Grrrr. She told me to just wear overnight pads until my appointment on Thursday. She was very polite but I felt like she wasn't listening. Even after I reiterated. I told DH if it continues tomorrow, I'm going to call and make them switch my appointment to an earlier day. Anyone else have a problem with an insane amount of discharge (possibly amniotic fluid)?

Thank you Ambig :flower:

Is it making you nervous/anxious? It is me as I am still early on. I just can't shift that feeling that she may be coming early. 

Happy DD :happydance: Sorry to hear about the nurse, I dislike it when they are like that. Hope something happens soon. Will be stalking.



dancareoi said:


> Missm - good luck for Thursday. Don't think of what you can't have, just think of what you can have, a beautiful rainbow baby!
> 
> Zebra, glad you enjoyed your honeymoon. Did You realise after Carolina, missm and ambig we are in the next due group !

Thank you Dancer. I know right, we really haven't got long to go. I wonder if any of us will go before them? Interesting waiting to see :)



vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Got my blood results back this afternoon.... 21 dpo @ 1145!!! That's a 34 hour doubling time! I think that is is great, right?? Dare I get my hopes up???
> 
> As for symptoms, really tender boobs, massive swollen nipples, pimples, cramps... all the good stuff!

Great results!! :D



mommaandbaby said:


> good luck on Thursday MissM:happydance: very exciting!
> 
> Happy 40 weeks Ambig! any time now for you maybe you and MissM will have your babies the same day.
> 
> Scaro- I know I would not have wanted anyone staying the first night we had a few visitors and that was enough for me from limping around from C-section to being so tired it's nice to have a few days to just yourselfs and baby. not long for you now!!!
> 
> Zebra congrats on wedding and honeymoon!!! hope it was great:)
> 
> hope all you new ladies are getting along good:flower:
> 
> 
> Dalton is 2 weeks today!!! and my due date is tomorrow :haha: guess I never made it that far. got his first doc's app today for his first check up.

Thank you :flower:

Wow I can't believe he is two weeks already, gone quick!! :) Hope all goes well at the check up.


----------



## Hope39

Mandy are you meant to cut out sugar with steroids??!! I didn't know that, I don't have a lot of sugar anyway but every now and then I like a bar of choc or some sweets. Very rare, normally as cd1 approaches!!


----------



## mandy1971

Hey hope., yes sometimes taking steroids can push the sugars right up and there is a risk of developing diabetes... I do enjoy chocolate, but I'm just going to go cold turkey on sugar at least until the steroids are out of my system... A very hard task for me!


----------



## Hope39

Oh I never knew, glad I do now. I've already convinced myself I will end up with diabetes, my dad was type 1 from age 14.

Your more to susceptible to another auto immune disease when you already have one unfortunately

It sucks having all this crap wrong with us

Xx


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks Dancar, that's a big help. & thanks all for the support....just really didn't think it would happen to me!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Its early here and no clue what time it is where missM is, but stalking for updates.

Also wondering if ambig has any news?


----------



## mommaandbaby

checking to see if any new babies yet???

Dalton app went great he is now 8 lbs 5oz and grew 2 ins and everything is good with him:)also no infection with my incision still bleeding but doc says it will heal soon enough.


----------



## Zebra2023

Also stalking for any arrivals :flower:

AFM - I had my hematology appointment today, I have come off the aspirin, must say I am a little nervous but the innohep will tide me and my body over for my little girl.


----------



## dairymomma

Well, Ladies, I'm off to the TTCAL for a while. It's been nice chatting with you all but it's a tad tough to see all these baby announcements (esp since I've been getting evap lines despite MAJOR pg symptoms for a few days. Bah...) so I'm going to have to take a break from this forum for a bit. I'll pop in with an update after my dr appt next week but hopefully I'll be back here with a brand-new BFP before too long! Happy, healthy pregnancies to all of you who still have days/weeks/months to go! Thanks for being so supportive during what was a really tough time for me.


----------



## Zebra2023

dairymomma said:


> Well, Ladies, I'm off to the TTCAL for a while. It's been nice chatting with you all but it's a tad tough to see all these baby announcements (esp since I've been getting evap lines despite MAJOR pg symptoms for a few days. Bah...) so I'm going to have to take a break from this forum for a bit. I'll pop in with an update after my dr appt next week but hopefully I'll be back here with a brand-new BFP before too long! Happy, healthy pregnancies to all of you who still have days/weeks/months to go! Thanks for being so supportive during what was a really tough time for me.

So sorry DM :hugs: hope to see you back here very soon!! :hugs: Hope all goes well next week :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks. I hope I'm back SOONER rather than later. (Can't quite quash that dinky little smidgeon of hope that those evap lines are just the start of a new BFP but I know in my heart it's not.)


----------



## mandy1971

Take it easy dm, hopefully we will be sharing the journey again very soon xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Diarymomma: I am so sorry for you loss. :hugs: Good luck and hope to see you back here soon! Take it easy and rest up!


----------



## LilSluz

Aw thanks ladies. She's a tiny lil thing, eh? 

Stalking for MissM updates! She is probably holding her LO by now eh? Although induction can take days sometimes I hear...

Lallie - sorry about failing the GD test, that's the breaks when we've already been thru so much. :(

Dan - > 34 wks - yay!

Scary - not long now! My rule was no one allowed to come unless they were coming to help cook, clean, etc in the first 2 wks & thats what happened - my aunt & sis took turns & I had all my meals served to me in bed. :) You are not being unreasonable trust me on that. Even w/help it feels good to have my house back & I'm actually sleeping more.

DM - so sorry to see you go but hope you come back really soon. What about going to RMC?

Ambig - any news? 

Momma - happy DD! Mine isn't til 8/21! :wacko: I just had incision check & he took out stitches & took off the tape. Sorry yours is still bleeding :(. Mine had hurt alot when I was majorly swollen but that was it thankfully. I think the air/gas bubbles were the worst part of c-sec hands down. I had them really, really bad.

Zebra - you may just run up & skip a person or 2? :winkwink:

Viet - great #'s!

Mandy - you are cming alonf nicely too chic - over 6.5wks! :thumbup:

Taurus - thak for your story about Jaxon. I am doing both bf & pumping now. Letf nip cracked & blistered - brings me to tears when she bf's on it so sticking w/rt (the inverted one :dohh::haha:) & pumping.

Hi everyone else!

Well, poor lil Maia lost weight so boobs are not enough or she can't pull enough from them (I think I'm making enough as I pump 3-5oz every 2-3 hrs?). whatever it is she lost weight first weigh-in & now she only gained 1oz so she's at 5lbs 11oz as of yest Ped appt. :nope::cry: Poor baby but Ped has me giving her more bm than the lac cons told me so hopef she will gain soon - she's so tiny I need to fatten her up!

Big luvs to all :hugs: <3


----------



## MissMaternal

Hi guys! Lil sadly you're right... Induction can take days :-( it's proving to be that way for me! I came in yesterday at 16:00 and had the pessary (the one on a string) at 18:30, it gave me mild back pain but that's it. So that came out, and I was checked and I am only 1cm dilated but my cervix has softened. I've had 2 membrane sweeps, but not lost any plug or anything! I'm now having regular contractions, about 6 mins apart, they don't hurt much though (yet!) being checked again in 2 hours and if I've progressed they will leave my body to do its thing, if not they will start the next pessaries.

Really thought I would be holding him by now! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

MissMaternal said:


> Hi guys! Lil sadly you're right... Induction can take days :-( it's proving to be that way for me! I came in yesterday at 16:00 and had the pessary (the one on a string) at 18:30, it gave me mild back pain but that's it. So that came out, and I was checked and I am only 1cm dilated but my cervix has softened. I've had 2 membrane sweeps, but not lost any plug or anything! I'm now having regular contractions, about 6 mins apart, they don't hurt much though (yet!) being checked again in 2 hours and if I've progressed they will leave my body to do its thing, if not they will start the next pessaries.
> 
> Really thought I would be holding him by now! Xx

Missm hold in there, all good things come to those who wait.

Baby must be very happy in there, but you'll be holding him soon enough xx

Lils bf isn't easy. I used to express with my first and get less than 10ml each time ! I did that for 3 months and decided enough was enough .

Try not to fret, you can only do your best. My first was back in hosp when 10 days old due to his weight loss. He used to be awake every night screaming, but as first time parents we didn't know what was going on and I kept trying to bf.

When back in hosp they wanted to do some tests on him, but on the meantime they gave a little bottle of SMA Gold for him, he drank 90ml in no time at all. The annoying thing was they still kept telling me to breast feed as its the best things to do, I agree it is, but not if they are starving hungry 

Just to your best, even a little drop for a small amount of time is beneficial and better than none at all.

It hasn't harmed my DS having mainly formula. He is a healthy 11 year old, although does suffer badly with hayfever! He is a very bright young man who will be starting at a Grammer SChool in September ( for those of you across he pond who may not know what this is, when the children are 10 they have an option to sit an 11+ entrance exam for selective schools. My son sat the Birmingham exam with approx 4500 other children, all looking to gain a good enough mark to get into the GS of their choice, but only about 800 places across the 7 schools. My son did well and got the school of his choice )

So just do your best and enjoy being a mommy!

AFM - approx 3 1/2 weeks left. Hospital bag now packed and ready to go.


----------



## LilSluz

MissM - aw hang in there sweetie you'll be holding him soon enough. He's wayyyyy too comfy in there, better eat something really nasty tonight - like hosp food should do the trick :haha:. Still stalking...

Dan - eeek, that's a nightmare but good for you hanging in there for 3mos at 10ml per pump. That has to be hard. I get about 2.5-5oz each pump so doing sorta ok there I think? My nips are totally DONE with the bfing for the mo, though so giving lefty a break. I agree anything is better than nothing - a little antibodies & enzymes is better than none I guess. Sometimes I really want to throw in the towel though I'll admit. But I do so enjoy her when she's actually awake (which is like 10mins out of every 2.5-3hrs :sleep::haha:).

Ambig - forgot to comment. I had watery blood 1 night which had prompted me ot go back to hosp that 2nd time (when they kept me the next 10 days). I could swear it was water - wasn't pee. They said its impossible to be fluid due to my placenta & said it must have been a big clot or something that came out. Well, then a few days later I was mysteriously low on amniotic fluid. To this day I have my doubts about their diagnosis. Just make sure they measure your fluid. But Dr did say it would be a LOT & that I'd know for sure when it happened. Also, I went a few more days w/low fluid before c-sec - not sure if that helps. GL & keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> MissM - aw hang in there sweetie you'll be holding him soon enough. He's wayyyyy too comfy in there, better eat something really nasty tonight - like hosp food should do the trick :haha:. Still stalking...
> 
> Dan - eeek, that's a nightmare but good for you hanging in there for 3mos at 10ml per pump. That has to be hard. I get about 2.5-5oz each pump so doing sorta ok there I think? My nips are totally DONE with the bfing for the mo, though so giving lefty a break. I agree anything is better than nothing - a little antibodies & enzymes is better than none I guess. Sometimes I really want to throw in the towel though I'll admit. But I do so enjoy her when she's actually awake (which is like 10mins out of every 2.5-3hrs :sleep::haha:).
> 
> Ambig - forgot to comment. I had watery blood 1 night which had prompted me ot go back to hosp that 2nd time (when they kept me the next 10 days). I could swear it was water - wasn't pee. They said its impossible to be fluid due to my placenta & said it must have been a big clot or something that came out. Well, then a few days later I was mysteriously low on amniotic fluid. To this day I have my doubts about their diagnosis. Just make sure they measure your fluid. But Dr did say it would be a LOT & that I'd know for sure when it happened. Also, I went a few more days w/low fluid before c-sec - not sure if that helps. GL & keep us posted. :flower:

The soreness should pass, I had that with my third, I managed to bf him for 18 months (he did have formula as well )


----------



## mommaandbaby

dairymomma so very sorry for your loss hopefully you will be back here real soon:hugs:

MissM I bet you will be holding your little man today:baby:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Dairy, hope to see you back very soon. We've all been there and know how hard it is. :( sending you BFP vibes and sticky wishes!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Lallie, that stinks about the car situation. I kind of understand. We are in a catch 22 ourselves with our vehicle situation. I need a new car because if my job. Being a nanny of three I need to fit all their carseats plus Cal's making it four. I drive over 100 miles a day so I need something with decent gas mileage. Basically that leaves us with getting a mini van. They problem is I don't know if my job will be over at the end of the year or it could last another two years! In other words if I don't get a new vehicle I will have to quit my job, if I do get a new vehicle and lose my job I may not need it or be a be to afford it. This has been stressing me out so much!
Sorry about your test not going well. It really stinks but I could think of much worse. At least LO is healthy and this isn't forever. 

Vietmamsie, that's great news!!! Glad to hear your appointment went well. :)

Zebra, I am very anxious! I don't want to rush him but I can't stand it anymore. The anticipation is killing me!
I never took aspirin during my pregnancy but I did take progesterone. I know how hard it is to stop something you feel you've relied on for so long to keep baby safe. I think I went a week over just because I was so nervous.

SCarolina, no news yet. He's still very active and seems quite pleased where he is.

Momma, glad you and Dalton are doing well.

Lil, glad you're both doing well! Are you just BF or mixing it with formula as well? I have a feeling that's what I'm going to have to do. I'm not very gifted in the boobie debt as it is and I haven't really grown any, either.

MissM, how exciting! Sorry it's not going as planned but looks like you should have him very very soon. :D

AFM, I had my app Thursday. Everything looks great. I'm now 2cm. Although it is progress I can't say I wasn't at all disappointed. I was hoping to be further along. She wasn't able to reach well enough to sweep me this time (another bummer). She scheduled me for my next app on Tuesday. She said she didn't want to wait a week and wanted to talk about induction at that time. DH and I agreed that we would either do "natural" or csection but no induction. This particular OB seemed like she wasn't very keen on elective csection. Odds are though that we won't have her again because there are about 15 OBs in this practice. It's nice because its like getting a second opinion every time we go. Anyway she said hopefully we won't even make it to Tuesday. Yesterday I was have nonstop contractions but the odd thing was that over half of them I couldn't feel. My normal BH have been like very bad period cramps. With these I have the distorted belly that's rock hard but (usually) no pain. Then once in a while I'll have one that makes up for the others. Anyone else have this? I was hoping that because they feel different, maybe they are different. I've been told there isn't a textbook type of contraction. Maybe I'm just wishful thinking. Lol.


----------



## scarolinarn04

ambig- hope you have some progress soon. Don't take "boobie giftedness" as an indicator. I have more than enough to share and still didn't make enough for my son. :haha: I averaged about 1 oz every pump so we had to supplement.


----------



## LilSluz

Dan - gawd I hope so! I would really like to try again w/just the boobs. 18 mos is impressive!

Ambig - like Scary said size of boob means nothing. I always had barely a B cup, boobs got to full B in beg of pregs but never got bigger. Thought for sure I was a goner - no way i was making milk. :( Tried squeezing & all that - nada. Once i had her & was hooked up to an electric pump apparently I impressed them w/the amt of colostrum that came out. And since then I've generally prod a good amt of milk. When my reg. milk "came in" it came in so much I was engorged badly in 1 boob & some in another - was so painful. So, size of boob apparently means nothing ( i know - I didn't believe anyone about this one either & had to see for myself!). I don't supp w/formula rt now but if she eats more than I can produce I suppose I'll have to?

Some tips for bfing if anyone interested: Mother's Milk tea, fenugreek supplements & oatmeal. Incorporate those in your diet daily & that should help production. Mine went low at one point & these helped. Eat small meals often too - during the night & everything, you need to eat, eat, eat. I almost lost my ability to bf b/c I wasn't eating much (no time for me, you know?). Also rest is impt & this is almost an oxymoron so just get what you can & remember it affects milk prod. Take care of you 1st then baby when you can (like the oxygen mask on a plane). Its hard but it can be done - you'll find your rhythm. Also as far as nipple butter, I pers liked Boob-ease & Earth Mama Angel Baby nipple butters much better than the lanolin kind & they're organic, but to each his own. :shrug: You can also use on lips, rough elbows, etc. Get boob pads of course. 

And if you need to pump, I can't tell you how much I'm glad I invested in dbl electric pump (but I pump every 2-3hrs). Not everyone can do this but if you can swing it just get the lower end one - the rest is all about the totes, backpacks, extras, etc. If its Medela dbl electric pump the pump is the same no matter which you get (got mine $254 on Amaz but there was a cheaper one I could have gotten for $180-200 I think? I didn't realize). Very $$$ I know :nope: but only takes 15 mins for both boobs & super easy & you can take anywhere. That time is so precious over a span of 6-12mos. (or whatever time). If it can be done $-wise, that is... (if you are teetering on getting one vs not, that is). But my advice is wait til you get to hosp & see what you produce, how you feel about bf, how you do, etc & then you can always just order from Amaz 2-day delivery to have at home when you get there, you know? 

Get a lactation cons involved very early to help. GL on this whoever is deciding to bf. :thumbup: I'm still having issues, myself so if it doesn't go well, keep trying but don't drive yourself crazy or beat yourself up either! Enjoy that LO we worked so hard for... :cloud9: <3


----------



## MissMaternal

He's here! 

I had my waters broken yesterday morning at 9:45, but they were only trickling, they hasn't fully gone. That did nothing, so after a 2 hour walk around I was put on the hormone drip at 12:50. Pains quickly started, and at 14:00 I was 4cm dilated. The pain all got too much and at 16:00 I had an epidural sited, but before they could pump any drugs through it I was pushing, and after about 5 pushes he was born at 16:12 yesterday! So I managed it all on gas and air in the end like I hoped i would  

His name is Oliver Charlie (ollie for short) and if you remember, he was only estimated to weigh 6lb 5oz on Monday which is why I was induced.

Imagine my surprise when he was weighed and is actually 8lb 12oz!!!!!!

Feeding is going well and we brought him home last night, he is going to meet his big sister today, I've missed her so much!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Miss. Beautiful photo....love love love his name xx


----------



## dancareoi

MissMaternal said:


> He's here!
> 
> I had my waters broken yesterday morning at 9:45, but they were only trickling, they hasn't fully gone. That did nothing, so after a 2 hour walk around I was put on the hormone drip at 12:50. Pains quickly started, and at 14:00 I was 4cm dilated. The pain all got too much and at 16:00 I had an epidural sited, but before they could pump any drugs through it I was pushing, and after about 5 pushes he was born at 16:12 yesterday! So I managed it all on gas and air in the end like I hoped i would
> 
> His name is Oliver Charlie (ollie for short) and if you remember, he was only estimated to weigh 6lb 5oz on Monday which is why I was induced.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when he was weighed and is actually 8lb 12oz!!!!!!
> 
> Feeding is going well and we brought him home last night, he is going to meet his big sister today, I've missed her so much!

Well done and congratulations. Just as well you didn't go full term as be would have been even heavier.


----------



## MrsKelly123

Wow! Congratulations everyone for your inspiring stories! 

I am 6+5 of pregnancy 3. Hoping and wishing this one can be sticky too. 

Xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

AmbiguousHope said:


> Lallie, that stinks about the car situation. I kind of understand. We are in a catch 22 ourselves with our vehicle situation. I need a new car because if my job. Being a nanny of three I need to fit all their carseats plus Cal's making it four. I drive over 100 miles a day so I need something with decent gas mileage. Basically that leaves us with getting a mini van. They problem is I don't know if my job will be over at the end of the year or it could last another two years! In other words if I don't get a new vehicle I will have to quit my job, if I do get a new vehicle and lose my job I may not need it or be a be to afford it. This has been stressing me out so much!
> Sorry about your test not going well. It really stinks but I could think of much worse. At least LO is healthy and this isn't forever.
> 
> Vietmamsie, that's great news!!! Glad to hear your appointment went well. :)
> 
> Zebra, I am very anxious! I don't want to rush him but I can't stand it anymore. The anticipation is killing me!
> I never took aspirin during my pregnancy but I did take progesterone. I know how hard it is to stop something you feel you've relied on for so long to keep baby safe. I think I went a week over just because I was so nervous.
> 
> SCarolina, no news yet. He's still very active and seems quite pleased where he is.
> 
> Momma, glad you and Dalton are doing well.
> 
> Lil, glad you're both doing well! Are you just BF or mixing it with formula as well? I have a feeling that's what I'm going to have to do. I'm not very gifted in the boobie debt as it is and I haven't really grown any, either.
> 
> MissM, how exciting! Sorry it's not going as planned but looks like you should have him very very soon. :D
> 
> AFM, I had my app Thursday. Everything looks great. I'm now 2cm. Although it is progress I can't say I wasn't at all disappointed. I was hoping to be further along. She wasn't able to reach well enough to sweep me this time (another bummer). She scheduled me for my next app on Tuesday. She said she didn't want to wait a week and wanted to talk about induction at that time. DH and I agreed that we would either do "natural" or csection but no induction. This particular OB seemed like she wasn't very keen on elective csection. Odds are though that we won't have her again because there are about 15 OBs in this practice. It's nice because its like getting a second opinion every time we go. Anyway she said hopefully we won't even make it to Tuesday. Yesterday I was have nonstop contractions but the odd thing was that over half of them I couldn't feel. My normal BH have been like very bad period cramps. With these I have the distorted belly that's rock hard but (usually) no pain. Then once in a while I'll have one that makes up for the others. Anyone else have this? I was hoping that because they feel different, maybe they are different. I've been told there isn't a textbook type of contraction. Maybe I'm just wishful thinking. Lol.

Any news Ambig? Hope you are doing ok and that he makes an appearance soon :flower:

I couldn't have said it better, it is really nerve racking stopping something that is helping. I am coping ok I think, better than I thought which is good. Every little kick I get from her is reassuring :)



MissMaternal said:


> He's here!
> 
> I had my waters broken yesterday morning at 9:45, but they were only trickling, they hasn't fully gone. That did nothing, so after a 2 hour walk around I was put on the hormone drip at 12:50. Pains quickly started, and at 14:00 I was 4cm dilated. The pain all got too much and at 16:00 I had an epidural sited, but before they could pump any drugs through it I was pushing, and after about 5 pushes he was born at 16:12 yesterday! So I managed it all on gas and air in the end like I hoped i would
> 
> His name is Oliver Charlie (ollie for short) and if you remember, he was only estimated to weigh 6lb 5oz on Monday which is why I was induced.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when he was weighed and is actually 8lb 12oz!!!!!!
> 
> Feeding is going well and we brought him home last night, he is going to meet his big sister today, I've missed her so much!

Congratulations!! He is gorgeous :D




MrsKelly123 said:


> Wow! Congratulations everyone for your inspiring stories!
> 
> I am 6+5 of pregnancy 3. Hoping and wishing this one can be sticky too.
> 
> Xxx

:wave: hope everything turns out well for you :flower:

AFM - I was in hospital last night from 2am with period type cramps. They seemed to be constant but did get bad at times then sometimes they were manageable. I have been loosing bits of what seems to be my mucus plug, only tiny amounts. They put me on the monitor after listening to her via the doppler and checking my urine (I have another infection) so been treated for that, feel drowsy as anything. It showed I was having braxton hicks too along with her head being half way down according to the midwife. So she is still engaging nicely but that doesn't mean anything, who knows :wacko: just wait and see I guess. They checked my cervix, it is closed still. I am so tired, haven't managed to sleep well at all. I think my blood pressure was slightly high but it came down before they let me out at 6am :sleep:


----------



## sunnysun

Oh zebra, I hope you feel better today, are you going back for a check up?


----------



## LilSluz

MissM - Oh what a chubby lil cutie Ollie is! :cloud9: Can't believe they got his weight that wrong! Congrats lovely lady & well done you! And OMG you are home that night? Is it a hosp where you have to share rooms w/others? have heard about those & would totally go home myself if that were the case here. Wow! CONGRATS & welcome to the world Ollie! :yipee: (lovin those cheeks!)


----------



## LilSluz

Zebra - oh how scary that must have been eh? Get some :sleep: My contractions were also that - like cramps w/a lil back pain sometimes. Wouldn't have even thought those were contractions. And glad that you have reached 36wks at least in case she comes early - yay! Also they put me on heparin (has half-life of lovenox) & then when we had a new c-sec date they took me off everything about 5 days in advance. I was nervous too but at least mine was only 5 days & I was being monitored. That would be scary but many ladies came off it early & were fine (still scary tho I know - eek!). You may go early anyway I'm thinking so hang in there! :hugs:

PS - why does it always have to be in the middle of the night right? All my incidents were from 2am - 5am :wacko:


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats MissM on your big beautiful boy!!!!!:happydance: I love his name!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Hello lovely ladies and apologies for going MIA. A new baby and a five year old on summer holidays is leaving me no time to even scratch my arse let alone find some b&b time.

Lils, Momma and MissMaternal huge congratulations on the safe arrivals of your gorgeous babies. I am over the moon for all of you. It is such a privilege and a wonder to have our babies with us after the long journeys we have all been on. 

AFM Lucas is thriving and such a happy content boy. He sleeps for a 5-6 hour stretch at night now so I am less of a zombie. He still wants to be in my arms all the time though so I don't get much down-time. I bought a new sling this week so I can go hands-free with him - the Caboo Close one - he loves it and I can highly recommend it. I wish I had had it from day one. He's 10 weeks old tomorrow and he has his first vaccinations which I am dreading, even though I know it's a good thing for him.

Hi to everyone else!

Must head over to MARL now really but it's hard to say goodbye to this thread and everyone on it.


----------



## mandy1971

Missmaternal,congratulations on the safe arrival of ollie! He looks adorable xxx

Zebra., hope your doing better now on the antibiotics,a similar thing happened to my friend a few years ago but she was as right as rain a day or so after starting antibiotics..

Ambiguous,any time now!!

How are Viet and Jess?
Nothing new here, 2 sleeps till my 7+5 scan... I'm having little doubts now that the scan will show no baby, as I'm on progesterone pessaries..I know they can prolong an inevitable miscarriage... It's only a 5% doubt I have,I know its my mind trying to help prepare me for possible bad news...I've been thinking lately will.I ever get there and hold my own live baby... Ive put so much effort into all of this, it will probably be snatched out of reach once again.. sometimes its so hard to remain positive... It would be a dream rather than a reality,this being a mum..


----------



## dancareoi

mandy1971 said:


> Missmaternal,congratulations on the safe arrival of ollie! He looks adorable xxx
> 
> Zebra., hope your doing better now on the antibiotics,a similar thing happened to my friend a few years ago but she was as right as rain a day or so after starting antibiotics..
> 
> Ambiguous,any time now!!
> 
> How are Viet and Jess?
> Nothing new here, 2 sleeps till my 7+5 scan... I'm having little doubts now that the scan will show no baby, as I'm on progesterone pessaries..I know they can prolong an inevitable miscarriage... It's only a 5% doubt I have,I know its my mind trying to help prepare me for possible bad news...I've been thinking lately will.I ever get there and hold my own live baby... Ive put so much effort into all of this, it will probably be snatched out of reach once again.. sometimes its so hard to remain positive... It would be a dream rather than a reality,this being a mum..

I had that same feeling all of last year! I has scans at 7,8,9,11,12,13 & 14 weeks. Each time I would sit there, heart pounding , hoping all would be ok.

I too was taking progesterone pessaries.

Keeping everything crossed for a healthy little bean for you xx


----------



## Lallie81

Thanks Ambig!
Congrats to MissM and welcome to MrsK!!
On holiday with very limited internet so stalking and crossing fingers from afar!!x


----------



## vietmamsie

There is a heart beat! The little bean was measuring a day ahead and had a little flicker of a heartbeat! its the first time I have ever seen one inside me... I'm so excited, this is feeling so real!


----------



## vietmamsie

MissMaternal: Ollie is so sweet! Love the name and cute picture!


----------



## mommaandbaby

That is wonderful news vietm !!!!! Congrats to you :)


----------



## dancareoi

vietmamsie said:


> There is a heart beat! The little bean was measuring a day ahead and had a little flicker of a heartbeat! its the first time I have ever seen one inside me... I'm so excited, this is feeling so real!

Wonderful news.

Ambig - any news ?

Zebra hope all is ok with you now. After ambig it's you and me, can't believe it!


----------



## LilSluz

Viet - great news - Congrats! Once you have a hb you can PM Heart_tree to have you added to the front page :thumbup: (that goes for anyone else too)

Mandy - ugh, living from scan to scan. I used ot have anxiety attacks the night before &/or the morning of. Was fine between them as i kept myself busy but those scan days (I had them every 2wks). I've always felt that the 2nd half of 2013 would produce some miracles & so far so many people who have been struggling for years are getting BFP's or having their miracles. :cloud9: But doubts are inevitable unfort w/our issues! :nope: Maia was my last hope being 40, being my 1st/only & just being unable to face another loss, so I understand the extra pressure from the age thing too...:hugs:

BFing (& sleep!) going better now that I'm pumping & not stressing over doing it every 2 hrs (thats insane when feeding, burping, mult changes & pumping takes 1.5 hrs - when was I supposed to sleep again? :wacko:). Letting her sleep 3-4 hrs during the night - much, much better (just don't tell the Lactation Cons - aka "The Boob Nazi"). OK 1 funny pic & that's all...

*"ET Phone Home"*



She just woke up like this 1 day - had to take a pic of course! She's going to hate me 1 day when I break these out in front of her bf... :haha:

And with that I know I don;t really belong here anymore so I will probs be going into lurk mode just to check on you all & just make a helpful comment here & there is warranted. Of course I'll be actively stalking for Ambig, Scary & Zebra as they are all next in line! :hugs: (& then Dan & ?)


----------



## LilSluz

Raptasaur said:


> Hello lovely ladies and apologies for going MIA. A new baby and a five year old on summer holidays is leaving me no time to even scratch my arse let alone find some b&b time.
> 
> Lils, Momma and MissMaternal huge congratulations on the safe arrivals of your gorgeous babies. I am over the moon for all of you. It is such a privilege and a wonder to have our babies with us after the long journeys we have all been on.
> 
> AFM Lucas is thriving and such a happy content boy. He sleeps for a 5-6 hour stretch at night now so I am less of a zombie. He still wants to be in my arms all the time though so I don't get much down-time. I bought a new sling this week so I can go hands-free with him - the Caboo Close one - he loves it and I can highly recommend it. I wish I had had it from day one. He's 10 weeks old tomorrow and he has his first vaccinations which I am dreading, even though I know it's a good thing for him.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!
> 
> Must head over to MARL now really but it's hard to say goodbye to this thread and everyone on it.

I was wondering what happened to you Rap! So glad things are going well & wow on 10wks! Totally understand the busy thing - can't imagine this newborn/preemie stuff + a small child :wacko:.  Got pics for us? I'll head over to MARL when I can catch up some too, but please still come & stalk our lovely ladies here! I know I appreciated the words of wisdom, help & encouragement/kind words I got from all the MARLs who'd stop in, so i figiured I'd at least try to do the same from lurk-mode... :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Viet - great news - Congrats! Once you have a hb you can PM Heart_tree to have you added to the front page :thumbup: (that goes for anyone else too)
> 
> Mandy - ugh, living from scan to scan. I used ot have anxiety attacks the night before &/or the morning of. Was fine between them as i kept myself busy but those scan days (I had them every 2wks). I've always felt that the 2nd half of 2013 would produce some miracles & so far so many people who have been struggling for years are getting BFP's or having their miracles. :cloud9: But doubts are inevitable unfort w/our issues! :nope: Maia was my last hope being 40, being my 1st/only & just being unable to face another loss, so I understand the extra pressure from the age thing too...:hugs:
> 
> BFing (& sleep!) going better now that I'm pumping & not stressing over doing it every 2 hrs (thats insane when feeding, burping, mult changes & pumping takes 1.5 hrs - when was I supposed to sleep again? :wacko:). Letting her sleep 3-4 hrs during the night - much, much better (just don't tell the Lactation Cons - aka "The Boob Nazi"). OK 1 funny pic & that's all...
> 
> *"ET Phone Home"*
> 
> View attachment 656633
> 
> 
> She just woke up like this 1 day - had to take a pic of course! She's going to hate me 1 day when I break these out in front of her bf... :haha:
> 
> And with that I know I don;t really belong here anymore so I will probs be going into lurk mode just to check on you all & just make a helpful comment here & there is warranted. Of course I'll be actively stalking for Ambig, Scary & Zebra as they are all next in line! :hugs: (& then Dan & ?)

Sounds like its going really well and you are enjoying it . Love the pic

3 weeks today for me!


----------



## Zebra2023

sunnysun said:


> Oh zebra, I hope you feel better today, are you going back for a check up?

Thanks Sunny :flower: I have a scan and consultant appointment tomorrow so they will check me over there and then I think. Got a midwife appointment on Thursday too.



LilSluz said:


> Zebra - oh how scary that must have been eh? Get some :sleep: My contractions were also that - like cramps w/a lil back pain sometimes. Wouldn't have even thought those were contractions. And glad that you have reached 36wks at least in case she comes early - yay! Also they put me on heparin (has half-life of lovenox) & then when we had a new c-sec date they took me off everything about 5 days in advance. I was nervous too but at least mine was only 5 days & I was being monitored. That would be scary but many ladies came off it early & were fine (still scary tho I know - eek!). You may go early anyway I'm thinking so hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> PS - why does it always have to be in the middle of the night right? All my incidents were from 2am - 5am :wacko:

Thanks Lil :flower: It was very scary, I thought it was it, thought she was on her way as did my Husband but nope :haha: It is nice to know that you and the other ladies did well when they came off the medication, helps me and my nerves. Day 5 without aspirin and she is doing well judging by the movements :thumbup:

It is odd isn't it, I seem to be going like you :)

Love the photo of your little girl, so cute yet so funny. Pleased things are going well :flower:



mandy1971 said:


> Missmaternal,congratulations on the safe arrival of ollie! He looks adorable xxx
> 
> Zebra., hope your doing better now on the antibiotics,a similar thing happened to my friend a few years ago but she was as right as rain a day or so after starting antibiotics..
> 
> Ambiguous,any time now!!
> 
> How are Viet and Jess?
> Nothing new here, 2 sleeps till my 7+5 scan... I'm having little doubts now that the scan will show no baby, as I'm on progesterone pessaries..I know they can prolong an inevitable miscarriage... It's only a 5% doubt I have,I know its my mind trying to help prepare me for possible bad news...I've been thinking lately will.I ever get there and hold my own live baby... Ive put so much effort into all of this, it will probably be snatched out of reach once again.. sometimes its so hard to remain positive... It would be a dream rather than a reality,this being a mum..

Thank you :flower: I am a little ugh still, feel icky from the antibiotics but I am sure I will get there :D

Hope everything goes well at your scan :flower:



vietmamsie said:


> There is a heart beat! The little bean was measuring a day ahead and had a little flicker of a heartbeat! its the first time I have ever seen one inside me... I'm so excited, this is feeling so real!

Wonderful news!! :happydance:



dancareoi said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> There is a heart beat! The little bean was measuring a day ahead and had a little flicker of a heartbeat! its the first time I have ever seen one inside me... I'm so excited, this is feeling so real!
> 
> Wonderful news.
> 
> Ambig - any news ?
> 
> Zebra hope all is ok with you now. After ambig it's you and me, can't believe it!Click to expand...

Thanks Dancer, I am getting there :) Wow really? I think you will go first then maybe me :) scary but exciting :)


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks girls for your lovely words, you all understand exactly that anxirty... I'm worrying myself even more today as I've had no symptoms... After the intense discomfort during the past week..
Lils that pic of maia cheered me up... So innocent bless her...
Viet,good news about the heart beat.... Praying with every fibre that I will too tomorrow..


----------



## dancareoi

mandy1971 said:


> Thanks girls for your lovely words, you all understand exactly that anxirty... I'm worrying myself even more today as I've had no symptoms... After the intense discomfort during the past week..
> Lils that pic of maia cheered me up... So innocent bless her...
> Viet,good news about the heart beat.... Praying with every fibre that I will too tomorrow..

Mandy I will keep everything crossed for you.

Zebra, 3 weeks today for me! Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, keep us posted.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thinking of you today Mandy! Keep us posted after your appointment. :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

I am just beaming today! can hardly pull myself off the computer (researching anything and everything pregnancy) to get ready for work!!! I am so excited, what if this is finally it! I will PM to get on the front page after the 8 week ultrasound. The doctor said if I make it to there, the chance of miscarriage is greatly reduced, so I feel like 8 weeks will be a safe point to make this whole pregnancy official.


----------



## jessytlc

Congratulations Miss M! He's absolutely, utterly glorious. When I first glimpsed the picture I was like, "IUGR??? That does not look like a baby who has suffered." Also, love the name. Oliver/Ollie. Fantastic.


----------



## jessytlc

Welcome Mrs.Kelly! Good to see you hear. I look forward to seeing you here. I'm 10 weeks today, so not far off from where you are. 

Sending good vibes your way.


----------



## jessytlc

Hooray Vietmamsie!!!! So, so happy for you. You've obviously passed a new threshold as this is the first heartbeat you've seen. I think this is your sticky one. Pleased as punch for you.


----------



## jessytlc

Mandy, I've been thinking about you. Haven't been on here much as I'm in my own little funk, but I know how those doubtful days go. I don't think we struggle with doubts, we feel that they are certainties because of what we've went through. Good news is just next to impossible--for me at least--to imagine. 

I'm gonna send some serious vibes out to the universe and ask for that big beautiful heartbeat and baby.

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Big hugs friend.


----------



## jessytlc

Sorry for the crazy number of posts. I had so much catching up to do.

It's been a tough 10 days.

I have hyperemesis gravidarium and frankly the misery bums me out, but I know it's more than that. 

Because on days like today, where I've had a good scan--baby measures right on with a 175 heart rate, Yayyyy--I feel social, positive, and not embittered by the stomach issues. 

So, I'll just lay it out, that I think it's a little more than just the blues. I think all the grief and "bad luck" have taken their toll on my psyche. I found myself telling my husband this week that if we lost this one too, I just couldn't do it anymore. I felt ready to throw in the towel. Not sure if that's a lasting sentiment or just part of the depression. I even felt like maybe I just can't handle the whole motherhood thing anymore. I mean, being a mother is pain...it's a whole lotta joy, but there's always fear and loss as well. I pray for little losses, but after all this I get sort of discouraged that any prayers will be answered in my favor. 

You can see why I've kept to myself. What a little black rain cloud. 

Has anyone else had this? Hoping its just the hormones, but I see that today I'm my old self, so, probably not hormones. We have to be so tough, so enduring through all these losses. Just beginning to wonder if I don't have what it takes...:cry:


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for your lovely words, you all understand exactly that anxirty... I'm worrying myself even more today as I've had no symptoms... After the intense discomfort during the past week..
> Lils that pic of maia cheered me up... So innocent bless her...
> Viet,good news about the heart beat.... Praying with every fibre that I will too tomorrow..
> 
> Mandy I will keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> Zebra, 3 weeks today for me! Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, keep us posted.Click to expand...

Not long at all Dancer, it seems we will be getting induced at around the same time. I had my appointments today and she is doing well which is always lovely to hear. They gave me an induction date. 2nd September :shock: so I think that is us at the same induction days then if I am correct? How exciting!! :D


----------



## mandy1971

Hi everyone, there's a heart beat! Baby is measuring 6+5.. Going by lmp I am 7+5 but I Didn't have an opk till cd16 so I am sure a few days behind is fine.....
Have another scan next Tuesday.... Hope my little battler keeps up the good fight....
Thanks everyone for your good wishes....
Jess good to see you xxx


----------



## LilSluz

Glad you guys liked the ET pic. :thumbup:

Mandy - congrats that's great news! :yipee: Ive seen lots of people off by a few days & baby caught up at some point, so no worries.

Jess - totally understandable. I know I got sad many a times & its especially hard when you are very sick. I was really sick (all day) but not to the level of the HG. It could be hormones too as depression is more constant while the 'mones fluctuate more from day to day. :muaha: Hoping that'll subside for you after 1st tri, but if it doesn't there's always help you can get even while pregs. Hang on there :flower:

Scary - 2 more days til your c-sec date & you get to meet lil Caylin!!! (sp?) :yipee: You ready chic?


----------



## LeeC

Mandy as I said in my text my scans were up and down with growth, in the end our EDD went from 19th May to the 9th May.
Yay for heartbeat, I can't wait to start seeing scans pics x.


----------



## mandy1971

Here is today's scan pic as requested leec... Lovely of you to pop in honey... You've put my mind at ease :thumbup: xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls for your lovely words, you all understand exactly that anxirty... I'm worrying myself even more today as I've had no symptoms... After the intense discomfort during the past week..
> Lils that pic of maia cheered me up... So innocent bless her...
> Viet,good news about the heart beat.... Praying with every fibre that I will too tomorrow..
> 
> Mandy I will keep everything crossed for you.
> 
> Zebra, 3 weeks today for me! Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow, keep us posted.Click to expand...
> 
> Not long at all Dancer, it seems we will be getting induced at around the same time. I had my appointments today and she is doing well which is always lovely to hear. They gave me an induction date. 2nd September :shock: so I think that is us at the same induction days then if I am correct? How exciting!! :DClick to expand...

Yes, same date ! 

Mandy , great news


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry for the selfie but I've been admitted in the hospital. Contractions are 4 minutes apart.


----------



## Zebra2023

Mandy, such wonderful news for you :flower:

Ambig - Good luck :happydance:


----------



## Lallie81

So excited for you Ambig!!

Over the moon for Vietmamsie and Mandy....wonderful news x


----------



## dancareoi

Good luck ambig, maybe by the time we get up in the morning baby will be safely in your arms xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

Mandy great news congrats !! 

Ambig good luck !! Exciting


----------



## LeeC

Oh how exciting Ambig, can't wait to hear your news.

Mandy, what a gorgeous little jelly bean, *big smile on face*


----------



## LeeC

Hehe Momma I just noticed yor profile pic. how cute x.


----------



## mandy1971

Good luck ambig, hope you have your gorgeous bubba already!!! Xxx


----------



## mommaandbaby

thanks Lee I was fooling around taking pics of him the other day after this pic he peed on my bed:haha:


----------



## LilSluz

Ambig - Exciting!!!! GL honey & come back & post when you can (just not w/o pics! :winkwink::cloud9: lol)

momma - oh boy, does that sound familiar! love it though. We did a newborn photo shoot on Sat & they are usually all nude. Knew it was a disaster waiting to happen - got peed on & DH got blasted w/poo. lol, oh well not the 1st time. Yes I was spit up on 3x, peed on & just narrowly escaped a poosplosion in my direction. :haha:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Ambig - Exciting!!!! GL honey & come back & post when you can (just not w/o pics! :winkwink::cloud9: lol)
> 
> momma - oh boy, does that sound familiar! love it though. We did a newborn photo shoot on Sat & they are usually all nude. Knew it was a disaster waiting to happen - got peed on & DH got blasted w/poo. lol, oh well not the 1st time. Yes I was spit up on 3x, peed on & just narrowly escaped a poosplosion in my direction. :haha:

But you wouldn't have it any other way!

All that poo ,wee and sick is so worth it!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Yay ambig!!! :yipee: So excited for you and can't wait for an update!


Congrats mandy & Viet- so glad the ultrasounds went well :happydance:

jess- all of your fears/feelings are completely normal and we have all been there and understand. :hugs: it does get easier, although, it never completely goes away. 

Lils- so glad you and maia are doing well and I cant wait to see the pics. 

So tomorrow is the day- c section at 8:30am. :happydance: Cant belive it is finally here.


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> Yay ambig!!! :yipee: So excited for you and can't wait for an update!
> 
> 
> Congrats mandy & Viet- so glad the ultrasounds went well :happydance:
> 
> jess- all of your fears/feelings are completely normal and we have all been there and understand. :hugs: it does get easier, although, it never completely goes away.
> 
> Lils- so glad you and maia are doing well and I cant wait to see the pics.
> 
> So tomorrow is the day- c section at 8:30am. :happydance: Cant belive it is finally here.

All the best for tomorrow. You'll be holding your rainbow before you know it xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

Lil sounds like you had lots of fun :haha::haha:can't wait to see those pics!

scaro good luck tomorrow!! you much be so excited:happydance:


----------



## mandy1971

Good luck tomorrow scarolina...!!!
It's a baby fest of births in here at the moment..
I am still in shock that I'm back on this thread... After 18 months TTC and 2 lots of unsuccessful IVF during that time.... Praying every day I will be giving birth next March too...


----------



## vietmamsie

mandy1971 said:


> It's a baby fest of births in here at the moment..

It really is weird to be hoping on pregnancy thread at 6 weeks, when all the other women seem to be giving birth! Its pretty awesome! Gives me hope that come April, I too will be having my little baby!

Very excited that there should be two new little babies here soon! I want to see pictures!

AFM, light cramps, dizziness, so tired, constipation, slight weight gain, did I mention tired? I actually got 11 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## vietmamsie

oh, and sort of weird. I had a coworker ask me if I was expecting yesterday. I asked her if it looked like I had gained weight (I have but I didn't think it was that noticeable, only 2 kilos) and she said it was because of how I was walking. So strange, right?


----------



## dancareoi

vietmamsie said:


> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> It's a baby fest of births in here at the moment..
> 
> It really is weird to be hoping on pregnancy thread at 6 weeks, when all the other women seem to be giving birth! Its pretty awesome! Gives me hope that come April, I too will be having my little baby!
> 
> Very excited that there should be two new little babies here soon! I want to see pictures!
> 
> AFM, light cramps, dizziness, so tired, constipation, slight weight gain, did I mention tired? I actually got 11 hours of sleep last night.Click to expand...

I felt like that when I first came on this thread!


----------



## LilSluz

dancareoi said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> momma - oh boy, does that sound familiar! love it though. We did a newborn photo shoot on Sat & they are usually all nude. Knew it was a disaster waiting to happen - got peed on & DH got blasted w/poo. lol, oh well not the 1st time. Yes I was spit up on 3x, peed on & just narrowly escaped a poosplosion in my direction. :haha:
> 
> But you wouldn't have it any other way!
> 
> All that poo ,wee and sick is so worth it!Click to expand...

TOTALLY worth it, bring it on! :cloud9:



scarolinarn04 said:


> Lils- so glad you and maia are doing well and I cant wait to see the pics.
> 
> So tomorrow is the day- c section at 8:30am. :happydance: Cant believe it is finally here.

Thinking of you Scary & hoping you are getting out of your section about now & holding your beautiful Caylin in your hands now! :happydance:



dancareoi said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandy1971 said:
> 
> 
> It's a baby fest of births in here at the moment..
> 
> It really is weird to be hoping on pregnancy thread at 6 weeks, when all the other women seem to be giving birth! Its pretty awesome! Gives me hope that come April, I too will be having my little baby!Click to expand...
> 
> I felt like that when I first came on this thread!Click to expand...

I felt the same too. Felt like it would be forever for me but gave me so much hope [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## scarolinarn04

Kailyn Marie is here at a whopping 8 pounds 15 oz. All went well, very pleasant scheduled section. I'll add pics and details later. :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

scarolinarn04 said:


> Kailyn Marie is here at a whopping 8 pounds 15 oz. All went well, very pleasant scheduled section. I'll add pics and details later. :happydance:

Congratulations - what a whopper! Glad all went well, can't wait to see pics.

This means me and zebra next !


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congrats scaro on baby kailyn!!!! Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations xx looking forward to pics....


----------



## Taurus8484

Waiting to hear about Ambig now.....I know I don't belong on this thread anymore....but I can't leave...its so lovely to see the ladies who were a few months behind me now have their babies and I love seeing all the new ladies on this thread...my favourite thread without a doubt


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats! Welcome Baby Kailyn! Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## vietmamsie

Taurus8484 said:


> Waiting to hear about Ambig now.....I know I don't belong on this thread anymore....but I can't leave...its so lovely to see the ladies who were a few months behind me now have their babies and I love seeing all the new ladies on this thread...my favourite thread without a doubt

This is quickly becoming on of my favorite threads as well! So many awesome, supportive ladies on here! It helps so much to know that each and every one of them has been exactly where I am before. Plus all these cute baby pictures are so much fun to see!


----------



## melfy77

I couldn't bring myself to leave either...so I got pregnant again:haha:

Congrats on all the new babies!!! It's amazing!!!


----------



## Zebra2023

scarolinarn04 said:


> Kailyn Marie is here at a whopping 8 pounds 15 oz. All went well, very pleasant scheduled section. I'll add pics and details later. :happydance:

Congratulations!! Looking forward to seeing pics.

Ambig, hope you are doing ok :flower:

Dancer - Me and you next :happydance:


----------



## LilSluz

scarolinarn04 said:


> Kailyn Marie is here at a whopping 8 pounds 15 oz. All went well, very pleasant scheduled section. I'll add pics and details later. :happydance:

Aww what a chubster - how perfect! CONGRATS to you & DH :yipee: Welcome to the world Kailyn!!! (sorry I kept sp her name wrong prev :wacko:). Wonderful news! (btw my niece is Kaitlyn Marie - lol)

Can't wait to see piccies!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Thanks everyone! We are doing well and so far everything has gone perfectly.
 



Attached Files:







k1.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Taurus8484

melfy77 said:


> I couldn't bring myself to leave either...so I got pregnant again:haha:
> 
> Congrats on all the new babies!!! It's amazing!!!

Hahaha.....Im tempted really am but going to wait a few more months before trying again....very clucky though


----------



## Taurus8484

scarolinarn04 said:


> Thanks everyone! We are doing well and so far everything has gone perfectly.


Beautiful xx


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> scarolinarn04 said:
> 
> 
> Kailyn Marie is here at a whopping 8 pounds 15 oz. All went well, very pleasant scheduled section. I'll add pics and details later. :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations!! Looking forward to seeing pics.
> 
> Ambig, hope you are doing ok :flower:
> 
> Dancer - Me and you next :happydance:Click to expand...

I can't believe it:flower:


----------



## LilSluz

scarolinarn04 said:


> Thanks everyone! We are doing well and so far everything has gone perfectly.

Awwww look at those cheeks & hair! So cute Scary - well done mama! :cloud9:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sorry for the delay guys. This is actually my third time writing this! I really hate my iPhone. After a long and eventful labor we welcomed Mr. Calvin Robert into the world. He was born Wednesday August 14 at 12:09 am. He was a whopping 9 lbs 6 ounces and 21" long. I have pictures to add but everytime I do my Internet browser crashes and I lose my entire message. I will see what I can do to get them
up here.


----------



## Zebra2023

She is gorgeous Scarolina, look at all her hair :cloud9:

Congratulations Ambig :happydance: Looking forward to pictures :D

So Dancer are you ready? Eeeep, exciting :happydance:


----------



## dancareoi

Scarolina - she is a beauty

Ambig - big congrats. Looking forward to pics ( I have problems with my iPhone too, I find the keypad too small for my thumbs!)

Zebra - my bag is all packed, he Moses basket is set up and all clothing and bedding is washed and put away.

Like you it looks like I will be having induction on 2nd sept . Having 3 kids already I have put a plan in place for childcare. Eldest starts his new secondary school on 29th and due to distance involved he will be getting a special bus. Luckily he has 4 cousins who go there already so he will travel with them. He will go back to theirs on 2nd and stay the night as bus stop too far for him to walk home. My mom will be at my house to look after the other 2, although youngest will be at nursery 8-4 but a staff member will bring him home.

So all sorted. So what will now happen is I will probably go into labour and the plan will be useless!

What about you zebra, are you ready !


----------



## MissMaternal

Scarolina she is so beautiful, congratulations! Xx

Ambig congratulations hun! Looking forward to a pic xx

Dancareoi I hope your plan all works out! The only thing I liked about being induced was the fact that it meant I could plan exact timing of childcare for my daughter so there wasn't a mad panic when things happened! Bybthecway, the 2nd september is a great date to be induced-it's my birthday :haha: xx

Thanks for all the congratulations messages! We are getting on great and ollie is a drean... Such a chilled baby, feeding great, sleeping well. And his sister is getting used to him now and likes to give him kisses :cloud9: xx


----------



## LilSluz

AmbiguousHope said:


> Sorry for the delay guys. This is actually my third time writing this! I really hate my iPhone. After a long and eventful labor we welcomed Mr. Calvin Robert into the world. He was born Wednesday August 14 at 12:09 am. He was a whopping 9 lbs 6 ounces and 21" long. I have pictures to add but everytime I do my Internet browser crashes and I lose my entire message. I will see what I can do to get them
> up here.

CONGRATS Ambig, well done with a nice big baby - wow! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Welcome to the world Calvin :cloud9:. 

Come back & attach pics when you can :thumbup:


----------



## LilSluz

Great news on Ollie, MissM! :cloud9: 

Dan - great plan - hoping it works out that way for you too as you defo have your hands full :wacko: lol.

Zebra you ready to meet your lil rocker, chic? https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/9.gif :winkwink:

Such great news on this thread lately! :dance:


----------



## dancareoi

MissMaternal said:


> Scarolina she is so beautiful, congratulations! Xx
> 
> Ambig congratulations hun! Looking forward to a pic xx
> 
> Dancareoi I hope your plan all works out! The only thing I liked about being induced was the fact that it meant I could plan exact timing of childcare for my daughter so there wasn't a mad panic when things happened! Bybthecway, the 2nd september is a great date to be induced-it's my birthday :haha: xx
> 
> Thanks for all the congratulations messages! We are getting on great and ollie is a drean... Such a chilled baby, feeding great, sleeping well. And his sister is getting used to him now and likes to give him kisses :cloud9: xx

Ollie sounds like a dream baby and glad is sister is taking to him!

2nd sept is also my niece's birthday!


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Scarolina - she is a beauty
> 
> Ambig - big congrats. Looking forward to pics ( I have problems with my iPhone too, I find the keypad too small for my thumbs!)
> 
> Zebra - my bag is all packed, he Moses basket is set up and all clothing and bedding is washed and put away.
> 
> Like you it looks like I will be having induction on 2nd sept . Having 3 kids already I have put a plan in place for childcare. Eldest starts his new secondary school on 29th and due to distance involved he will be getting a special bus. Luckily he has 4 cousins who go there already so he will travel with them. He will go back to theirs on 2nd and stay the night as bus stop too far for him to walk home. My mom will be at my house to look after the other 2, although youngest will be at nursery 8-4 but a staff member will bring him home.
> 
> So all sorted. So what will now happen is I will probably go into labour and the plan will be useless!
> 
> What about you zebra, are you ready !

Sounds like you have got it all sorted Dancer :thumbup: your plan is great, nicely organised :D I hope it goes smoothly for you. Almost two weeks to go for us, I really can't believe it, where has it gone?

All set here, rooms decorated, house deep cleaned, bags packed. The Husband is sorting out his paternity leave today as he needs to start this earlier. Probably do a shop somewhere from now and the 2nd Sep, stock up on meals. Might cook a few and freeze them too if I feel up to it. 

I had leaky boobs yesterday :wacko:



LilSluz said:


> Great news on Ollie, MissM! :cloud9:
> 
> Dan - great plan - hoping it works out that way for you too as you defo have your hands full :wacko: lol.
> 
> Zebra you ready to meet your lil rocker, chic? https://www.smileygarden.de/smilie/Party/9.gif :winkwink:
> 
> Such great news on this thread lately! :dance:

Haha I love that smiley :haha: more than ready to meet the little rocker. Excited and nervous :D even more so now the Husband is back at work.


----------



## scarolinarn04

Morning ladies! 

Dance and Zebra- you guys are up next!!! and it sounds like you guys have everything in order. I will obviously continue to stalk because apparently none of us can leave :haha:

Ambig- Congrats Lady- He is such a big boy!! Waiting for pics- cant wait to see the little rolls.

Lils and Miss M- glad you ladies are adjusting well. Ollie sounds like a wonderful baby and I'm so glad his big sis is loving him. 

We are hoping to go home today; I'll continue to stalk- as said by so many... I'm not sure that I'll ever be able to completely give up this thread. :winkwink:


----------



## mommaandbaby

congrats ambig!!!:happydance:


----------



## mommaandbaby

scaro she is beautiful!!

MissM glad you are getting along great:flower:


----------



## mandy1971

Scaro congratulations on your beautiful little girl.!!! Lovely name..
Ambig 
Congratulations on your little man,lovely name..
Can't believe there are even more babies to come soon...
Afm, jeez,every symptom under the sun.! The nausea...... It goes away when I eat mostly... I'm going to get so fat if thus keeps up.. and the constipation... But.... It's aaaaaaallllll goooooood... The symptoms are so very reassuring.... Another scan on Tuesday...!


----------



## dancareoi

Well the best laid plans and all that!

Had scan today, baby is transverse to they have admitted me into hosp for next 2 weeks when they will do a section. 

DH will have a busy 2 weeks with work and childcare for our other 3!

If baby turns I can go home and will be induced as planned.


----------



## mandy1971

Hope baby turns on his/ her own soon danca xxx


----------



## MissMaternal

Dancareoi I really hope baby turns! Poor OH lol, how do you think he will cope? Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Agree with above! How will you OH cope with all that house work/child care/work?? I hope the baby turns on its own for all your sakes.


----------



## dancareoi

He also has to run a business as well!

Luckily we have plenty of people around to help out.


----------



## mandy1971

I went for my scan today unfortunately there was no heart beat and baby hadn't grown much since last week..... I really thought this was going to be it... So that's my 5th miscarriage and 6 th loss... Totally flat drained and at a cross roads.


----------



## Zebra2023

I am so sorry Mandy :hugs: my heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

I'm so sorry Mandy, was you on steroids too this time?


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh Mandy, I am so sorry. :hugs: This is a real reminder that I am not out of the woods yet either. Thinking of you.


----------



## dairymomma

Just thought I'd pop in with a quick update ladies.
It might be a while before I'm back but I'm more hopeful than ever that I'll be rejoining this thread. In the last few weeks I was diagnosed with an infection (either tick-borne or mosquito-borne) that can cause blood clotting issues and miscarriage. Based on my symptoms, I've had this infection for about three years and, if that's true, it could explain ALOT of my issues with my more recent miscarriages. Huge sigh of relief. Right now, I'm waiting on a dr appt with my specialist to discuss this diagnosis and see if he'll let me continue the natural treatment plan I'm currently on. The conventional medical treatment is a long drawn out antibiotic therapy that may or may not work so I'd like to avoid it if I can. Will see what the next few weeks bring and hopefully this clears up soon and I'm back in here with my lucky (and SUPER sticky) BFP!

Viet-glad to see your bean is still stickin' in there! Hopefully this is your rainbow!

Mandy-:hugs: I'm so sorry. All I can say is take it easy and let yourself heal.


----------



## mandy1971

Hope yes I had been taking 10mg steroids twice a day.. I had my thyroid function including antibodies checked on Monday, hopefully the results are back today would be interesting to see how the levels are... I am so angry with myself as I had been taking my prenatal in the morning at the same time as the thyroxine since bfp.. I just clicked what I was doing the other day... I've read that taking iron ( which is in the prenatal ) at the same time as thyroxine stops thyroxine being absorbed proprelly by the body... I never take them both at the same time of day.... I'd been taking so much medication with this pregnancy that this minor detail escaped me.... 
Viet stay strong... Sticky baby dust going your way.... Xxx
Dairy that must be a relief to find out there is a possible reason for all of your heartache... Was that picked up on routine miscarriage investigations?


----------



## Hope39

I get lost with my pill popping too mand, I was up at 6 to take steroids, thyroxine at 7 and then the others would be spread thru out the day

I miscarried on 20mg, I'm sure Lee did too hun. I'm on 25 or 40 next and I take from ovulation instead of bfp, I hope that will do the trick. Was yours from bfp? It could make a difference taking it earlier

Xx


----------



## bumpyplease

Mandy I'm so sorry life can be cruel. Thinking of you lots xx


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry Mandy x


----------



## dairymomma

Mandy-no it was found by my naturopath on accident (he was testing me for something else but I reacted funny so he tried out a few other things and Bam! found this infection) but I'm seeing my specialist next week to discuss what this could mean and what he wants to do.


----------



## Lallie81

So terribly sorry Mandy x


----------



## LilSluz

Oh Mandy I am so very sorry to hear this! I thought this was it for you... :cry: The supps & meds are so overwhelming at times, I know. And you can also not take too much teas with catechins in them ( most teas) along with folate/folic acid & that tripped me up. :nope: So much to do & remember you almost need an hourly schedule. :nope:

I'm so sorry. :sad2: I hope to see you back here very quickly even though I know that doesn't help the current situation very much. :nope: Big :hugs: to you in the meantime & please take care of yourself & treat yourself gently/well. :flow:


----------



## LilSluz

Dan - ohhh boy DH in for a rude awakening! But hope baby turns soon for you just so you can get out of that place, too - I know what its like! (unless its a nice relaxing break for you from everything - then I hope you stay in!)


----------



## MissMaternal

I'm so so sorry Mandy :-( :hug:
Xx

Dairy that must be a relief to have an answer xx


----------



## mommaandbaby

so sorry for your loss mandy :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

LilSluz said:


> Dan - ohhh boy DH in for a rude awakening! But hope baby turns soon for you just so you can get out of that place, too - I know what its like! (unless its a nice relaxing break for you from everything - then I hope you stay in!)

Baby is now breach !


----------



## Hope39

Oh no, turned Wrong way little monkey xx


----------



## jessytlc

scarolinarn04 said:


> Kailyn Marie is here at a whopping 8 pounds 15 oz. All went well, very pleasant scheduled section. I'll add pics and details later. :happydance:

Oh wonderful, wonderful!!!! :happydance: That is such a great size. Maybe you're a little relieved you didn't have to push her out though.:winkwink:

Well done and so happy for you. The elation only grows deeper from here on out.

Beautiful pic by the way. My babies never come out that pretty.


----------



## jessytlc

Mandy I'm so sorry. I can't tell how sick at heart I felt when I read your post. I know that the ladies here all have good ideas on how to move forward, better than most doctors that's for sure. 

I want to write something comforting, but I know from experience--it's answers and a clear path forward that you need. Even time to grieve didn't really help me. I wish I had something better to offer, just know I'll be anticipating your return here...and I'm rooting for you.


----------



## jessytlc

Congrats ambig! Is there somewhere that we could read your little guy's birth story? That had to be some job! My first was 9lbs 22 inches, and we barely got him out. He was all head and shoulders! The nurses at cedars Sinai were coming from different floors to look at him. I can't imagine what a hit your guy was. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## LeeC

Mandy, like I said in my text. Hope is right, I did miscarry on 20mg, took them from an early BFP.
That's when I started taking them from Ov,I took 25mg with Morgan but upped the dose to 30mg when I had my 1st bleed at 6 weeks.
You know how gutted I am for you xx.


----------



## LeeC

Congrats Scarolina and Ambig. Need to read back.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hello ladies! 
i've not been on in ages, so thought i would pop by and say hello 
welcome to all the new people, and congrats on all your pregnancies! 
and those of you that i already know wow time flies! 
Noah is now just over 8 months chatting has 2 teeth and a few more very close to cutting , rolling, laughing, and does these cute little babbling noises! 
and now i have just found out im expecting again! i wasnt expecting it tbh but im ok about it despite the nervs! im 4 weeks 4 days today so will take it 1 day at a time now i guess 

to those of you who dont know me im Abi im nearly 25 and have a 6 yr old boy called josh and a 8 months old boy called noah i had 3 mc's 1 st was in 2008 very early on 2nd was 2010 a mmc at 8 weeks and my 3rd was another mmc at 1 week baby died at 8 weeks, these were all inbetween my boys so im hope that this time will be ok.. 

anyway hope your all well!


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: Abi, congratulations on your wonderful news. Lots of dust to you :dust:


----------



## Abi 2012

thanks zebra its early days yet but im hoping this baby is a sticky baby just like noah was! i remember you too from before hope you are well? x

p.s hope you lovely mums dont mind me joining you again even though i have had my rainbow ? xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Abi 2012 said:


> thanks zebra its early days yet but im hoping this baby is a sticky baby just like noah was! i remember you too from before hope you are well? x
> 
> p.s hope you lovely mums dont mind me joining you again even though i have had my rainbow ? xxx

I am hoping it is a sticky bean for you too!! You will have to keep us all updated, no doubt I will be still around just like all the other ladies once I have had my little girl. Can't keep away :D

I am good thank you, excited and nervous as I am getting induced in a weeks time, thought we would never get here so it is a miracle :cloud9: xxx


----------



## AmbiguousHope

This is a test. Trying to get my stupid phone to post pictures without crashing! This is Calvin at 3 days old.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Mandy, I am so sorry for your loss. I know there is nothing I can say to make it better but I am sending you lots of hugs! I hope this challenging time is brief and you have your rainbow baby soon! :hugs:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Scarolina, congratulations! She is beautiful! I'm glad everything went well for you guys!

Dance, hopefully LO will turn around soon. I know Cal was almost a CSection because he was "frank breech". He ended up flipping at the last minute.

Jessy, I do need to write my birth story. I wasn't sure if I should do it on here or start a journal. You had a big guy too! Was he over 40 weeks?

Abi, congratulations and welcome back!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Calvin at 1 day old. Sorry it'll only let me post one pic at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## scarolinarn04

Ambig- Calvin is adorable!! congrats to you and I hope you guys are adjusting well. 

Dance- Cant believe you are only a week away.:happydance: Seems like such a short time ago now that I met all you ladies and here we all are at the end. 

Abi- Welcome and congrats! Lots of sticky dust to you

Jess- Thanks so much and I am a bit relieved that I didn't have to push:haha:

Things are going well. Big brother has moments of difficulty, but that is to be expected. Breast feeding has been problematic again, but I anticipated that. I had difficulties with my son, as did my sister and Mom- wondering if there isn't some genetic relation. I'm not going to stress about it, though- just means daddy can help with the night time feeds and I can get a little sleep. :winkwink:

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## scarolinarn04

Mandy- I'm so very sorry that you are having to go through this again. I hope you get answers and your rainbow soon. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Ambiguous - Calvin is adorable, I love the one day old photo.

Scarolina - glad all is gong ok, as you say no need to stress with BF, I did a bit if both with all mine and it worked well.

Still in hosp after 1 week as baby can't decide which position to get in, one minute she's sort of breach next minute she's back to transverse! They won't let me go anywhere until she's out of transverse and stays either in a breach position or head down for 2-3 days without moving.

Only got 8 days left until scheduled section!


----------



## Abi 2012

zebra- aww a week wow! good luck honey your be fine and your baby will soon be here! :D :happydance: :d :happydance:

ambig- thanks and your babys is just the cutest love the piccy's :) xxx :cloud9:


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks Abi :flower:

Calvin is gorgeous ambig, loving the 1 day old photo too, so cute!


----------



## vietmamsie

Had my 8 week scan! All is well! I can't believe this might really be happening for us! The babe is measuring 2 days ahead, and has a heart rate of 166 bpm. Feeling so happy I could just die!


----------



## Zebra2023

Great news vietmamsie :happydance:


----------



## mandy1971

Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your well wishes.... I'm doing ok, looking into natural killer cell testing now..... If that's negative then I don't know what else I can try... 

Viet..... Very pleased for you, 8 weeks is a big mile stone... Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust xxx

I will check in occasionally to see how you're all doing


----------



## dancareoi

mandy1971 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your well wishes.... I'm doing ok, looking into natural killer cell testing now..... If that's negative then I don't know what else I can try...
> 
> Viet..... Very pleased for you, 8 weeks is a big mile stone... Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust xxx
> 
> I will check in occasionally to see how you're all doing

Sorry for your loss.

I had natural killer cell testing last year, mine did come up negative. Whilst doing it they do a little something to the lining of the womb, apparently it helps the womb to regenerate itself, or something like that anyway.

I also had regular acupuncture with someone who specialised in infertility and miscarraige.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Mandy, I just wish so much we could be on this journey together. I feel like there are always other options. Keep trying and keep testing and something has got to give at some point. My heart goes out to you, I know JUST where you are right now, and its not a good place. :hugs: thinking of you.


----------



## jessytlc

Ambig--gorgeous, gorgeous pictures! You look so beautiful--I always had like bloat face and broken blood vessels from pushing. LOL. And Cal is so perfect. My guy was 40 weeks, but daddy was a big baby and is now a big guy...so maybe not a surprise. Please do write your birth story, I would love to hear it. Will be great for your kids when they get older too. I retell mine like a fairy tale at bedtime. My oldest is rapt with awe.

Danca--I know it's a bummer that your little bubs won't turn, but I have to ask...is it sort of a relief to be in the hospital, knowing that they're keeping such close tabs? It would be for me. Both my boys really slowed down their movement in the ends. Had me so scared.

Abi--Welcome! So glad to see you here.

Viet--great news! This is a big deal. 

Just finished my 12 week nuchal scan...won't know if all looks good until a few weeks. My old OB was attached to a perinatologist office, and I got the results that day. The wait sucks. Good news, there was a wiggly, wriggly little baby in there. 159 heart rate. Still measures 2 days behind...not a big surprise since it was conceived a couple of weeks after my fourth miscarriage. Our dates were REALLY uncertain as we were actually abstaining on the fertile days. Wanted to get tests done. Anyway, I'm thinking I just O'd a little late. Crossing my fingers. I'm hoping I will get the courage to put up a ticker in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## jessytlc

Mandy, you're in my thoughts and I have no insights. All i can offer is that I had 4 miscarriages...and it seems that they were just bad luck or bad eggs. But I think there's going to be a solution for you, and even if the tests come back negative--I've seen tons of women on here in the past who were treated with prophylactic meds...just in case. so I guess I'm just saying that I hope you won't let the tests, positive or negative, make you lose hope. 

Such a hard time, and words do so little... Just know I'm looking forward to seeing you soon with your little rainbow.


----------



## dancareoi

jessytlc said:


> Mandy, you're in my thoughts and I have no insights. All i can offer is that I had 4 miscarriages...and it seems that they were just bad luck or bad eggs. But I think there's going to be a solution for you, and even if the tests come back negative--I've seen tons of women on here in the past who were treated with prophylactic meds...just in case. so I guess I'm just saying that I hope you won't let the tests, positive or negative, make you lose hope.
> 
> Such a hard time, and words do so little... Just know I'm looking forward to seeing you soon with your little rainbow.

I do actually find it very comforting to be in here. They come and listen to baby's HB twice a day and every other day out me on the monitor to listen to HB and record movements, so it really puts your mind at rest.

Its my birthday today and At lunchtime the catering staff and midwives came in with a cake and sang happy birthday which was nice.

However, due to GD I am unable to eat the cake so they also brought in a specially made low sugar trifle.

Had a visit from Another midwife discussing section next week. There are 2 of us booked in, they like to do diabetic sections first due to overnight fasting. The other lady is also diabetic, but theoretically if she isn't on insulin I should be first, which would be approx 9.30 ish, if not it would be 11.30 ish.

They will also have to put me on insulin drip.

Nowadays they like diabetic ladies due to have a section to express some milk from 37 weeks and freeze it for when baby is born. However they don't want me to do this as it contracts the womb and they can't risk sending me into early labour.

Probably have to start the night before.

Had swabs taken today for msra.

Also baby could have problems with sugars and temps when born, they like to do skin to to skin as soon as born but that may be tricky due to section so the may give baby to DH for him to do skin to skin.

If baby's sugars are unstable, she will have to go on a drip!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## LilSluz

Yikes Dan, I hope she turns soon & stays there & all goes well w/the GD. :wacko:

Ambig- what a cute lil porker - I love big babies! (ok I like small ones too & babies of all kinds :haha: but chubby babies are just way too cute!) Love your pics!

Abi - congrats & welcome back!

Viet - yayyy Congrats on your scan :happydance: Yes this may be happening!

Jessy - yay for 12wks! hoping you can do that ticker soon too. Are you just waiting to pass the DS/Tri tests to start one?

Scarol - sorry to hear BFing difficult (I am now calling it BFFing - you can figure out the extra F! :haha:). Wow that daddy will help get up in the middle of the night? DH has seemed to take Saturdays but thats it. but he has to work & I don't rt now so not complaining :winkwink: You enjoying her? I'm loving Maia to pieces. :cloud9:

Zebra - one more week! Well, less now :shock: :dance:

Hi everyone else, hope you are all doing well!


----------



## jessytlc

dancareoi said:


> jessytlc said:
> 
> 
> Nowadays they like diabetic ladies due to have a section to express some milk from 37 weeks and freeze it for when baby is born. However they don't want me to do this as it contracts the womb and they can't risk sending me into early labour.
> 
> Probably have to start the night before.
> 
> Had swabs taken today for msra.
> 
> Also baby could have problems with sugars and temps when born, they like to do skin to to skin as soon as born but that may be tricky due to section so the may give baby to DH for him to do skin to skin.
> 
> If baby's sugars are unstable, she will have to go on a drip!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Sounds like a lot of added stress. I remember how difficult this time was for me--I was borderline preeclampsia. I'm amazed at your calm, and want to encourage you that when all is taken care of and all is well, these worries will seem very distant.
> 
> Stay cool, I can't wait for your good news.Click to expand...


----------



## jessytlc

LilSluz said:


> Jessy - yay for 12wks! hoping you can do that ticker soon too. Are you just waiting to pass the DS/Tri tests to start one?

Nope. 

Not that you would, as I've seen nothing but loveliness from all of you, but please no judgment, I'm terribly oversensitive about this. And I have no judgement for anyone else in return.
flower:

But here's our decision...

Unless there is something catastrophic like a major heart defect that wouldn't allow for a long life, we will not end the pregnancy. Sometimes, I wish that I could because I don't think I'm good enough to be the mother of a child with special needs, but I learned with my first one--he was very high risk for downs and we were convinced he was--I just can't go through with it. Right now, just praying, hoping, wishing that all is okay. I don't have it in me to face it. I envy women who are either very comfortable with the possibility of DS or very certain of the choice to terminate, I have this idea that both of those positions probably leave one with a greater feeling of peace when it comes to these tests. But the grass is always greener right?....

Truth is about the ticker, I'm still terrified to admit there's a baby. Still afraid to lose. Haven't even told my family. Working on courage now.

Sorry for the long answer to such a simple, benign question. Did I mention "over sensitive"?????:winkwink:


----------



## LilSluz

:awww: I didn't really mean it that way, but its good to write that stuff out for your own self too. I don;t have judgments either way also. I think I just waited for DS tests as it seemed like a good point to say "OK, all is well & I've reached 14-16wks so maybe I can relax a little now?". So many of us have mc at 11-12wks+ so that 12wk mark doesn;t seem like enough time you know? I'm glad I wasn't too high risk bc DH & I would have disagreed & thats never a good situation. :nope: And like you say so many high risk babies are perfectly fine anyway. 

Its ok to be sensitive - you are pregnant & thats a good thing! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

mandy1971 said:


> Hi everyone, thank you so much for all your well wishes.... I'm doing ok, looking into natural killer cell testing now..... If that's negative then I don't know what else I can try...
> 
> Viet..... Very pleased for you, 8 weeks is a big mile stone... Wishing you lots of sticky baby dust xxx
> 
> I will check in occasionally to see how you're all doing

Mandy

Have you had any of the level 2 Chicago immune tests? Very good but very expensive, you may have had them already, I can't remember

I also think you should research the gluten free diet for thyroid antibodies, its
Worth a shot, its an inconvenience but in my eyes was worth it because my antibodies dropped.

Xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Not long to go indeed Lil, 5 days almost now as it is quite late here. I had my last scan and consultant appointment today. All went well, she is weighing in at about 6lb 4oz approx. She was also hiding her face too which was cute :cloud9: 

I asked all the questions I needed too at my consultant appointment, I am much better in the know now which is great. They tried to do a stretch and sweep with me today but my cervix is closed but very soft. She is 3/5 engaged, so I think that is 2 more 5ths to go? That is quite low!!

They are giving me 5 days for labour to arrive with the induction, if not then I will be having a c-section. It is looking good for now though so I am not too worried. 5 days is really good. So I will be in hospital for quite a bit before and after. 

Hoping everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## jessytlc

LilSluz said:


> :awww: I didn't really mean it that way, but its good to write that stuff out for your own self too. I don;t have judgments either way also. I think I just waited for DS tests as it seemed like a good point to say "OK, all is well & I've reached 14-16wks so maybe I can relax a little now?". So many of us have mc at 11-12wks+ so that 12wk mark doesn;t seem like enough time you know? I'm glad I wasn't too high risk bc DH & I would have disagreed & thats never a good situation. :nope: And like you say so many high risk babies are perfectly fine anyway.
> 
> Its ok to be sensitive - you are pregnant & thats a good thing! :thumbup: :hugs:

Hormones.:dohh:

One minute I'm :happydance:, then the next :cry:

But you're right, it's good to just get it out. So worried about this, so got a lot on my mind concerning this particular issue.


----------



## dancareoi

jessytlc said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> :awww: I didn't really mean it that way, but its good to write that stuff out for your own self too. I don;t have judgments either way also. I think I just waited for DS tests as it seemed like a good point to say "OK, all is well & I've reached 14-16wks so maybe I can relax a little now?". So many of us have mc at 11-12wks+ so that 12wk mark doesn;t seem like enough time you know? I'm glad I wasn't too high risk bc DH & I would have disagreed & thats never a good situation. :nope: And like you say so many high risk babies are perfectly fine anyway.
> 
> Its ok to be sensitive - you are pregnant & thats a good thing! :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> Hormones.:dohh:
> 
> One minute I'm :happydance:, then the next :cry:
> 
> But you're right, it's good to just get it out. So worried about this, so got a lot on my mind concerning this particular issue.Click to expand...

Jessy I know exactly now you feel, after 2 losses last year we didn't want to admit there was a baby, we felt like we were tempting fate.

My mom knew from the start, but that was only because we needed someone to look after our youngest whilst we had all the scans etc.

We didn't feel like we could announce it to the world for a long time, and even then it worried us.

I am 42, as of yesterday, so our DS risk was high, however our nuchal scan at 13 weeks came back low risk. Even then we didn't want to say anything, especially not to our kids.

The oldest 2 are 11 & 9. At the end of 2011 we had a nuchal scan at 12 weeks and all was good, two weeks later we told our kids and started telling others.

Then a routine check up at 17 weeks in jan 12 showed baby had died at approx 13 weeks. Telling our children who were 10 & 7 at the time that the baby had died was the hardest thing we have ever had to do and we never wanted to put them through that again.

My oldest is a boy and he is sensitive, in June last year they had to write something about the good and bad things that had happened to them. For his bad thing he wrote 'the loss of a sibling'

We then lost another in September at 9 weeks, but we hadn't told the kids about that one, so we suffered in silence without them having any idea what we were going through.

Therefore we held fire saying anything this time, the weather was cold here until Easter so I could wear clothes that hid my bump. Then in the Easter holidays, when I was 17 weeks pregnant we finally told them the news. My 8 year old daughter was very excited, my youngest who was 3 in may didn't really understand, but my eldest had a look of complete worry on his face and kept asking is the baby going to be ok.

Even now he is still worried.

So after all we have been through, i totally understand your decision not to say anything.

Wishes you lots of luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## mommaandbaby

Ambig what a big beautiful boy you have love the pics
!


----------



## jessytlc

Had to delete this...screwed up the quotes.


----------



## jessytlc

dancareoi said:


> jessytlc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> :awww: I didn't really mean it that way, but its good to write that stuff out for your own self too. I don;t have judgments either way also. I think I just waited for DS tests as it seemed like a good point to say "OK, all is well & I've reached 14-16wks so maybe I can relax a little now?". So many of us have mc at 11-12wks+ so that 12wk mark doesn;t seem like enough time you know? I'm glad I wasn't too high risk bc DH & I would have disagreed & thats never a good situation. :nope: And like you say so many high risk babies are perfectly fine anyway.
> 
> Its ok to be sensitive - you are pregnant & thats a good thing! :thumbup: :hugs:
> 
> Hormones.:dohh:
> 
> One minute I'm :happydance:, then the next :cry:
> 
> But you're right, it's good to just get it out. So worried about this, so got a lot on my mind concerning this particular issue.Click to expand...
> 
> Jessy I know exactly now you feel, after 2 losses last year we didn't want to admit there was a baby, we felt like we were tempting fate.
> 
> My mom knew from the start, but that was only because we needed someone to look after our youngest whilst we had all the scans etc.
> 
> We didn't feel like we could announce it to the world for a long time, and even then it worried us.
> 
> I am 42, as of yesterday, so our DS risk was high, however our nuchal scan at 13 weeks came back low risk. Even then we didn't want to say anything, especially not to our kids.
> 
> The oldest 2 are 11 & 9. At the end of 2011 we had a nuchal scan at 12 weeks and all was good, two weeks later we told our kids and started telling others.
> 
> Then a routine check up at 17 weeks in jan 12 showed baby had died at approx 13 weeks. Telling our children who were 10 & 7 at the time that the baby had died was the hardest thing we have ever had to do and we never wanted to put them through that again.
> 
> My oldest is a boy and he is sensitive, in June last year they had to write something about the good and bad things that had happened to them. For his bad thing he wrote 'the loss of a sibling'
> 
> We then lost another in September at 9 weeks, but we hadn't told the kids about that one, so we suffered in silence without them having any idea what we were going through.
> 
> Therefore we held fire saying anything this time, the weather was cold here until Easter so I could wear clothes that hid my bump. Then in the Easter holidays, when I was 17 weeks pregnant we finally told them the news. My 8 year old daughter was very excited, my youngest who was 3 in may didn't really understand, but my eldest had a look of complete worry on his face and kept asking is the baby going to be ok.
> 
> Even now he is still worried.
> 
> So after all we have been through, i totally understand your decision not to say anything.
> 
> Wishes you lots of luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy.Click to expand...


So awful. As most of my losses were early--I just feel so heartsick for those of you who had later losses...and terrified that it's my turn this time. I hope not, but I know it can happen. And I know it would hurt more than my earlier losses. And those hurt pretty damn bad.

My kids are also part of the fear. They won't understand and I don't want them to go through that. :nope:


----------



## MissMaternal

Dancareoi happy birthday for yesterday! Sounds like you are being well taken care of! 

Zebra only a few days left for you too, how exciting! 

Hope everyone is well, sorry it's not much of a catch up! AFM Ollie is doing great! He is loving his mummy milk - in 14 days he has put on a massive 23oz!!!! Xx


----------



## Zebra2023

That is great MM :happydance: Pleased little Ollie is doing well :)


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies I hope you don't mind me posting here, I know some of you from the rmc thread. 
I am looking for some reassurance really, did any of you have quite a lot of pain in early pregnancy? I got my bfp on Monday, tested also weds and today and my lines are definitely getting darker, but I am worried about my pains. I k ow it is normal to get some pains early on but I just wanted to talk to someone who had been thru losses then had a sticky bean but experienced quite slot of pains!! 
Sorry if this doesn't make any sense xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

I had very noticeable cramps right before and after my BFP. They weren't super painful, but noticeably there and pretty uncomfortable at times. I hadn't had that before with any of my miscarriages. They pretty much lasted from week 3 through the end of week 4. Hope that helps!


----------



## LilSluz

Congrats Nats! :dance: What kind of pains? I had a lot of cramping w/this one from early BFP to about 12wks maybe? But some of it due to soooo much gas & bloating. :blush: I really couldn;t tell the diff & kept thinking I was mc'ing. :nope:


----------



## nats77

LilSluz said:


> Congrats Nats! :dance: What kind of pains? I had a lot of cramping w/this one from early BFP to about 12wks maybe? But some of it due to soooo much gas & bloating. :blush: I really couldn;t tell the diff & kept thinking I was mc'ing. :nope:

Well I wouldn't call it cramping, it's just more of a constant pain similar to period pains but constant!! X


----------



## jessytlc

nats77 said:


> Hey ladies I hope you don't mind me posting here, I know some of you from the rmc thread.
> I am looking for some reassurance really, did any of you have quite a lot of pain in early pregnancy? I got my bfp on Monday, tested also weds and today and my lines are definitely getting darker, but I am worried about my pains. I k ow it is normal to get some pains early on but I just wanted to talk to someone who had been thru losses then had a sticky bean but experienced quite slot of pains!!
> Sorry if this doesn't make any sense xxx

For me, these weird period-type pains were always the accompaniment to my living babies. Mine felt a bit like string that would pull and cramp in my uterus. And with my first, I always got them in the morning. My second, I had them sporadically, and with this pregnancy, I had them from the first day, a lot throughout the day, every day....and am still having them. I'm 13 weeks.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations nats :happydance: lots of dust to you :dust:

So ladies, I get induced tomorrow. I have to ring up labour ward in the morning to see what time they want me. I am nervous but extremely excited. The stretch and sweep did nothing for me, I think she is too cosy in there. I just got cramps/pressure and lost my plug. 

I can't do much updating as we don't get internet over there let alone mobile signal so I will ask the DH to keep you updated as and when, he has an account on here now so will try our best :D

Good luck to everyone with their little ones who are due soon and our new ladies.

A quick thank you for the support and keeping me occupied during these long awaited years for our little miracle :flower:


----------



## Lallie81

Good luck Zebra! Thinking of you!!
xx


----------



## dancareoi

All the best for tomorrow zebra xx


----------



## nats77

Zebra, hope all goes well Hun, looking forward to seeing your little girly &#128521; xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thanks all :flower:

Nerves are kicking in big time now :wacko:


----------



## MissMaternal

Good luck zebra, can't wait to see pics of your little girl! 

Nats I remember you, congrats on your BFP! I can't help with the pains though, sorry! 

Hi lil :wave: how's your little beauty doing?!

Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Zebra: Good luck! Can't wait to see the pictures!

Nats: How are the pains going? Feeling better at all?

AFM, I am officially 9 weeks today, making this the longest pregnancy for me yet. I am again entering into that half way point between appointments when I start to worry that I feel too good for this pregnancy to still be happening and real. Last week I was pretty sick, but this weekend I have been feeling pretty good, Maybe it just has to do with later sleep ins, daily naps, and all day snacking...

I visited my friend and her newborn... we talked babies and pregnancies. She gave me a stack of books to work my way through. I have been telling my close friends one by one as I see them, everyone is really happy for us. I am happy I am being open about it this time, because I know I will have an awesome support group if I lose this one as well.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Zebra - good luck!

Nats - yeah, with DD I was cramping so bad on one side that I was convinced she was etopic! Of course this pregnancy lots of aches and pains but that's to be expected. With DD it did last for a while, I'd say the whole first trimester.


----------



## 3xscharmer

jessytlc said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Jessy - yay for 12wks! hoping you can do that ticker soon too. Are you just waiting to pass the DS/Tri tests to start one?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Not that you would, as I've seen nothing but loveliness from all of you, but please no judgment, I'm terribly oversensitive about this. And I have no judgement for anyone else in return.
> flower:
> 
> But here's our decision...
> 
> Unless there is something catastrophic like a major heart defect that wouldn't allow for a long life, we will not end the pregnancy. Sometimes, I wish that I could because I don't think I'm good enough to be the mother of a child with special needs, but I learned with my first one--he was very high risk for downs and we were convinced he was--I just can't go through with it. Right now, just praying, hoping, wishing that all is okay. I don't have it in me to face it. I envy women who are either very comfortable with the possibility of DS or very certain of the choice to terminate, I have this idea that both of those positions probably leave one with a greater feeling of peace when it comes to these tests. But the grass is always greener right?....
> 
> Truth is about the ticker, I'm still terrified to admit there's a baby. Still afraid to lose. Haven't even told my family. Working on courage now.
> 
> Sorry for the long answer to such a simple, benign question. Did I mention "over sensitive"?????:winkwink:Click to expand...

It's okay to feel that way! Honestly, I think every mother in the world hopes for a healthy baby. I recently went through a similar time of doubts and decisions, we discover that baby A had a small stomach and that if there had been other issues (with heart, kidneys, brain, etc) then it would have indicated a genetic disability. But since there were NO other issues then it's most likely just a smaller baby which happens a lot with triplets, Baby B and C both have chlorid plexus cysts on their brains, which in the past was associated with downs, but is now associated with Trisomy 18, which is not compatible with life BUT since they didn't have any other indicators (heart, kidney's, stomachs were fine) then most likely they don't have a genetic disorder either...that being said, of course we are worried out of our minds, we are not willing to risk a amnio and until that moment when the MFM said Trisomy 18, I didn't realize how okay I'd be with Downs if that means my babies get to live. Of course I want them to be perfectly healthy and big and everything that every mother wants but I'll take what I'm given at this point (not in a judging way though)! Baby A has caught up in the stomach but is now behind in the femur and head, which can indicate downs but we've decided to concentrate on getting them here and worry about the rest later! Anyway, just wanted you to know that you are not alone in the worry and I'm sure everyone who's ever experienced a problem or thought that they might have a disabled child has struggled and doubted their ability to parent...hell, most ppl doubt their ability to parent one healthy child! I personally doubt my ability to parent 3 at once, my DH on the other hand told me last night that he was worried about how he was going to cope because he knew I'd be great at this just like I was with DD...shows what he knows lol! I'm sure everything will be okay and work out the way it's supposed to, I have accepted that this is out of my hands and while I still have worries, I also have peace. :hugs:


----------



## jessytlc

So exciting zebra!!

Good luck, try to enjoy every moment. Even what hurt seems magical to me now. Try to remember everything so that if you choose to, you can share your birth story with us. I can't wait for the good news.


----------



## jessytlc

3xscharmer said:


> jessytlc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Jessy - yay for 12wks! hoping you can do that ticker soon too. Are you just waiting to pass the DS/Tri tests to start one?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Not that you would, as I've seen nothing but loveliness from all of you, but please no judgment, I'm terribly oversensitive about this. And I have no judgement for anyone else in return.
> flower:
> 
> But here's our decision...
> 
> Unless there is something catastrophic like a major heart defect that wouldn't allow for a long life, we will not end the pregnancy. Sometimes, I wish that I could because I don't think I'm good enough to be the mother of a child with special needs, but I learned with my first one--he was very high risk for downs and we were convinced he was--I just can't go through with it. Right now, just praying, hoping, wishing that all is okay. I don't have it in me to face it. I envy women who are either very comfortable with the possibility of DS or very certain of the choice to terminate, I have this idea that both of those positions probably leave one with a greater feeling of peace when it comes to these tests. But the grass is always greener right?....
> 
> Truth is about the ticker, I'm still terrified to admit there's a baby. Still afraid to lose. Haven't even told my family. Working on courage now.
> 
> Sorry for the long answer to such a simple, benign question. Did I mention "over sensitive"?????:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> It's okay to feel that way! Honestly, I think every mother in the world hopes for a healthy baby. I recently went through a similar time of doubts and decisions, we discover that baby A had a small stomach and that if there had been other issues (with heart, kidneys, brain, etc) then it would have indicated a genetic disability. But since there were NO other issues then it's most likely just a smaller baby which happens a lot with triplets, Baby B and C both have chlorid plexus cysts on their brains, which in the past was associated with downs, but is now associated with Trisomy 18, which is not compatible with life BUT since they didn't have any other indicators (heart, kidney's, stomachs were fine) then most likely they don't have a genetic disorder either...that being said, of course we are worried out of our minds, we are not willing to risk a amnio and until that moment when the MFM said Trisomy 18, I didn't realize how okay I'd be with Downs if that means my babies get to live. Of course I want them to be perfectly healthy and big and everything that every mother wants but I'll take what I'm given at this point (not in a judging way though)! Baby A has caught up in the stomach but is now behind in the femur and head, which can indicate downs but we've decided to concentrate on getting them here and worry about the rest later! Anyway, just wanted you to know that you are not alone in the worry and I'm sure everyone who's ever experienced a problem or thought that they might have a disabled child has struggled and doubted their ability to parent...hell, most ppl doubt their ability to parent one healthy child! I personally doubt my ability to parent 3 at once, my DH on the other hand told me last night that he was worried about how he was going to cope because he knew I'd be great at this just like I was with DD...shows what he knows lol! I'm sure everything will be okay and work out the way it's supposed to, I have accepted that this is out of my hands and while I still have worries, I also have peace. :hugs:Click to expand...

You're so right. Trisomy 18 would put things in perspective.

I really appreciate your understanding. I know it seems weird to be so stressed out about it, yet so unwilling to terminate. But I know the value of the life of people with down's...and the challenges. So, it's not easy. But I'm grateful that you're so--and everyone here, really--is so understanding. I'm not at peace yet, but hearing you talk as you do, really helps me.


----------



## Tasha

Good luck Zebra x


----------



## dancareoi

1 day left for me - section scheduled for tomorrow morning.

After spending the last 2 weeks in hospital baby is still lying incorrectly!


----------



## Neversaynever

Good luck today zebra!

Dance...your time is almost here too :dance:

3x....wondered how you were getting on...sounds like its been pretty stressful :hugs: any bump pics? 

Mandy...so sorry you had another loss :hugs:

Loving all the new rainbows...amazing stuff :cloud9:

Welcome to all the new ladies too :flower:

I'm always reading but barely get time to post these days :blush:

:hugs:

XxX


----------



## 3xscharmer

Jessy- glad I was able to help some, I will be right there with you in the worry until they are born. Hopefully we'll have really healthy babies and look back and laugh that we spent the entire time worrying over nothing!

Never - stressful is the tip of the ice-burg, a week ago I spent 3 days in a hospital over 2 hours away (the best hospital in GA though) after seeing two different cardiologist I was admitted, I ended up with 5 cardiologist, 6 OB's, 2 MFM's, 1 radiologist and a crap load of residents! Turns out I was anemic and needed a blood transfusion, the anemia was causing rapid heartbeat (up to 170 at times) shortness of breath, dizziness (almost passing out) and a lot of other issues. In total I had to have a CT scan to make sure I didn't have a blood clot, 2 units of blood, 3 iron binding agents, 3 shots of heparin (just in case) a round of antibiotics for a UTI and they took 31 vials of blood from me! I have some pictures but nothing recent, I'm pretty much taking them monthly instead of weekly now but here's what I have so far, I need to take some new ones soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3680.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3742.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3750.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Neversaynever

3x...wow that's just so scary. I'm so glad they sorted you out and you're doing better. Beautiful teeny bump for three in there...I'm just a fatty so look bigger than you already :rofl: don't be a stranger and lots of :hugs:

Zebra...how's mommy and baby doing?

Danceroi...good luck for today, hope you're still first on the list :flower:

Hope everyone's ok :flower:

XxX


----------



## LeeC

3x what a cute bump you have there.

NSN, bump pics???

Nats, Congratulations, keeping my fx'd for you. I had quite alot of period like cramping and some back ache too. 

Was just dropping by to catch up on here, looks like another couple of rainbow babies are imminent, good luck to Zebra and Dance. Looking forward to the announcements and pics.


----------



## Neversaynever

Lee...I have blimp pics in my journal :winkwink: and in a spoiler so I don't frighten my stalkers off :rofl: I can't inflict that blimp in here :sick: :haha:

XxX


----------



## Lallie81

Just stopping by to say am thinking of Zebra and Dance.... can't wait to see pics of your rainbows! Hope all is well xx


----------



## dancareoi

Our little girl born at 9.55am, approx 7.3.

All good.,

Will try and post photo later


----------



## 3xscharmer

Dance - congrats, cant wait for pics and details!! Hope mommy and baby are resting and have a smooth recovery!

Zebra - thinking of you!


----------



## dancareoi

Our little rainbow


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats dancareoi what a beautiful girl!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Dan xx

Beautiful pics....


----------



## jessytlc

Oh Danca, what an absolutely beautiful girl. Mine never looked so pretty on their first day. Congratulations! Just so happy for you.


----------



## jessytlc

Excited to hear from zebra...


----------



## mommaandbaby

Congrats Danca she is beautiful!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats dance :cloud9:

XxX


----------



## Hope39

Aw she is beautiful dancer, congrats x


----------



## Wander2023

jessytlc said:


> Excited to hear from zebra...

Zebra's husband here. Copying this from my post in her journal:


Here's what you've all been waiting for :happydance:

Meet Caitlyn, born on 4th Sept at 15:51 GMT, weighing in at just 5lb 12oz. She is tiny!!



We went in for induction on monday morning, starting on the propess by midday. The labour ward was hectic that day and so for us, not much happened apart from her being strapped to the CTG monitor a couple of times.

Tuesday she was given the gel, which combined with some walks around the hospital/grounds and some bouncing of the birthing ball, kicked off some nice strong contractions, especially after the 2nd lot of gel. She eventually took some cocodemol for the pain, and later on some pethidine was administered. I stayed until around 2am as the painkillers had relaxed her a lot, I'd been advised to go home and sleep. Her waters went about an hour after I got home, but she was told my the midwives to get some rest.

After a good sleep they moved her in the morning to a labour room, just as I arrived at 8.30am. First examination around 10am showed she was 3-4cm dilated, although baby was back to back at this point and not squarely on the cervix. At 1pm she was examined again, this time in a better position and showing 3cm but this is due to the head being properly on the cervix now.

Contractions were nice and strong as the afternoon went on, and we thought we were in for a long day. She was using gas and air and enjoying it for a while, but had a very dry throat, so she kept drinking water between contractions. She stopped using it eventually as it became less effective. A second dose of pethidine was administered, a decision I helped her make as I could tell she needed the edge taking off again.

At around half past 3, I was getting drowsy and decided to close my eyes for a few minutes. I awake moments later to her saying my name. I grab her hand, assuming it was a particularly tough contraction. The midwife took a quick look and exclaimed "I can see her head". I was totally shocked and suddenly had a big grin across my face. Within 15 minutes Caitlyn was born, at 15:51. As her head came out I got all teary eyed. It was an amazing moment.

My wife was very brave throughout the day and coped incredibly, both with and without relief. It was very tiring for her, especially after a few nights with very little sleep. After almost every contraction she would doze off for a few minutes and then awaken for the next one. She kept calm and quietly coped the whole time. It was a day I'll never forget, proudest moment of my life. My own little family!


----------



## Taurus8484

Beautiful zebra.....just gorgeous little princess xx

Well done Daddy too....its amazing isn't it....your own family, most incredible moment.


----------



## jessytlc

Oh zebra!! Happy day! Been stalking regularly hoping for an update. Here it is, you and your wonderful little chicky. Congratulations and job well done with labor. Loved reading your story.


----------



## dancareoi

Big congrats to zebra and wander xx


----------



## nats77

Congratulations on your beautiful daughter zebra and wander xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Congrats Zebra and Wander, she is just beautiful! Well done and hope Mommy and baby are resting and recovering!


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats zebra and mr zebra :cloud9:

Lovely birth story and beautiful pics of Caitlyn too :happydance:

XxX


----------



## melfy77

Dance and Zebra: Beautiful rainbow babies:cloud9: Brings back good memories. Zoe was also tiny (6lbs 2oz). But wow do they grow fast!!!!! Congrats again!!!:happydance:

Got my gender scan tomorrow. Here is my 13+5 U/S pic. Any guesses :)
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-05 09.41.26.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lallie81

Gorgeous pics Dance and Zebra:cloud9::happydance:
Thanks for that lovely birth story Mr Z!!

Ladies, the panic is setting in..... less than 10 weeks to go and more than likely he will be born early due to GD and all the other complications. I think it's suddenly hit me that this is actually going to happen!!!:dohh: How on earth do you get "ready"?!!!


----------



## melfy77

Lallie81 said:


> Gorgeous pics Dance and Zebra:cloud9::happydance:
> Thanks for that lovely birth story Mr Z!!
> 
> Ladies, the panic is setting in..... less than 10 weeks to go and more than likely he will be born early due to GD and all the other complications. I think it's suddenly hit me that this is actually going to happen!!!:dohh: How on earth do you get "ready"?!!!


You don't, that's the fun part :) One day your baby will be there and it'll be the most natural thing to you:cloud9:


----------



## Wander2023

A big thankyou from both myself and Zebra. She would come on here herself but is currently recovering and bonding with Caitlyn. I just want to give you a quick update.

They discharged us this evening and we have recently arrived home. Zebra didn't get much sleep as Caitlyn preferred to sleep in her arms most of the night (which they both loved). She has been feeding well and therefore pooing well too. :)


----------



## sunnysun

Congrats to both Zebra and Dance, gorgeous babies!

Melfy- what a cute picture!! I say BOY.

I'd like to give birth without epidural and without feeling pain- not a chance eh??


----------



## melfy77

So scan went great. Baby is healthy :) And we are team..... :pink::happydance: So happy Zoe's gonna have a little sister!!!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Been MIA with school holidays. Dropping in to say huge congratulations to Zebra and Dancareoi on the safe arrival of your beautiful baby girls. Now the fun part starts!! Congrats Melfy on team pink. My daughter really wanted a little sister but has adjusted to having a brother. Hi to everyone else who knows me. Lucas is 3 months old now and a total sweetheart. Loving being a mummy again. Off to catch up on MARL now....,


----------



## Taurus8484

No, sunny not a chance xx

Congrats Melfy.....you are making me very clucky. I can't wait to start trying again.

Hi Rap!!!!! Glad things are going well xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Melfy congrats on team :pink:! I was gonna say :blue: before I saw your update :haha: xx

Congrats zebra and wander, it's lovely to have a daddy popping in! The name Caitlyn is beautiful :cloud9: and soooo tiny! Xx

Congrats dancareoi, she is absolutely beautiful!!! Xx


----------



## Hope39

Raptasaur said:


> Been MIA with school holidays. Dropping in to say huge congratulations to Zebra and Dancareoi on the safe arrival of your beautiful baby girls. Now the fun part starts!! Congrats Melfy on team pink. My daughter really wanted a little sister but has adjusted to having a brother. Hi to everyone else who knows me. Lucas is 3 months old now and a total sweetheart. Loving being a mummy again. Off to catch up on MARL now....,

Ooh be careful, a catch up on mArl........ They all preggo again, it's catching!!

Can't believe luca 3 months already, time flies 


Xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Would just like to thank everyone for the well wishes :flower:

I guess I should move over to MARL now, will miss you ladies!!

Good luck to those who are left and any of you who come to join us, lots of dust :dust: see you all in MARL soon :flower:


----------



## LilSluz

Ahhh guests!!! :grr::trouble::gun: So sorry I wasn't able to check in until now:

:wohoo::yipee::happydance::dance: on the new babies!!!!

Dan - Congrats on your :pink: She's beautiful!!! And cute chubby cheeks :cloud9: So glad all went well & 7.3 is perfect. :D More pics please! lol

Zebra & Wander - Congrats to you both & welcome to Caitlyn the rocker-baby!!! OMG I looked at her pic w/daddy & she looks just like Maia when Maia went down to 5lbs 10-12oz. Even her hairline, nose, tiny head, etc. Awwww & so nice to have such a happy & proud daddy post! My hubby got all teary-eyed. I think I was so preoccupied w/her paleness & was feeling weird from drugs he was defo more emo than me - so adorable. Congrats & I'll see you on MARL Zebra (when I can get my butt over there :blush:)

Melfy - congrats on your :pink:! I was going to say girl as I was trying to do angle of dangle but never "really" sure if its a dangle I'm looking at anyway.:haha:

MrsM - we are doing great. Maia is gaining weight now - last weigh-in was 1lb in 1 wk, but only b/c I'm pumping. She's latching well but can't txfr for whatever reason & haven't had time to hit the BFF class. :blush: But I think she reached 7lbs 11oz finally at 5wks? Now in 0-3M clothes (finally). Getting used to the tiredness & constant feeding - seemed like the 6wk mark was it for me (on Fri). Much happier & better w/things & thoroughly enjoying lil miracle :baby: 24x7. How's Charlotte doing? How's being a new mommy w/another LO? Don't be afraid to post pics now :winkwink:

3x - what a cute lil bump! yeah I think mine was bigger & I only had 1 :haha: Can't wait to see what you look like at 8mos! :shock: 

Lallie - pack a hospital bag & you will feel slightly better. Slightly. :winkwink: And nursery/clothes/baby items of course. i felt better when all of these were in place & waiting. :thumbup:

Hi to everyone else! :hi:

*It was so great having all of you to get me through all of this too so thank you to everyone here for helping me this whole 8-month !*


----------



## LilSluz

Nats - how you doing? I had so many cramps, pains & you name it. Felt like period cramps but I think a whole lot was gas & bloating & constipation related :blush:. had to keep a lit candle in every room... :sick: lol

Scary - how you & Kailyn doing?


----------



## nats77

LilSluz said:


> Nats - how you doing? I had so many cramps, pains & you name it. Felt like period cramps but I think a whole lot was gas & bloating & constipation related :blush:. had to keep a lit candle in every room... :sick: lol
> 
> Scary - how you & Kailyn doing?

Thanks for asking lil, I'm ok still getting pains but tests are still dark as they can be (yes I'm still testing lol) so guessing hcg is still rising, got my first scan next thurs so just trying to pass the time quickly till then. And also hanging on to a huge helping of hope!! Xxx


----------



## LilSluz

nats77 said:


> LilSluz said:
> 
> 
> Nats - how you doing? I had so many cramps, pains & you name it. Felt like period cramps but I think a whole lot was gas & bloating & constipation related :blush:. had to keep a lit candle in every room... :sick: lol
> 
> Scary - how you & Kailyn doing?
> 
> Thanks for asking lil, I'm ok still getting pains but tests are still dark as they can be (yes I'm still testing lol) so guessing hcg is still rising, got my first scan next thurs so just trying to pass the time quickly till then. And also hanging on to a huge helping of hope!! XxxClick to expand...

OK not long then - just keep occupied much as possible & keep up the hope & PMA! :hugs: GL on your scan, I'll check back on you :thumbup:


----------



## dairymomma

Sliding a tiptoe back into the PARL pool ladies.


Spoiler
Got not one, not two, but SIX faint but obvious BFPs in two days...Heading to the dr now for a quantitative hCG and baseline progesterone level blood test to confirm, but for now, I'm *tentatively* preggo...:happydance: Scared, nervous, worried about everything this :baby: has going against it but unbelievably HAPPY at the same time. And I haven't been happy about a pregnancy since my first one...That's got to be a good sign, right? :winkwink:


----------



## scarolinarn04

Dairy!!!!! I'm so happy and excited for you!!!! I will definitely keep stalking for your updates. :happydance:

Melfy- congrats on team pink again. 2 little princesses for you- so wonderful

Dance and Zebra- congrats to you both on your precious little rainbows. I hope you are both adjusting well and getting a little bit of sleep. 

3x- agree with lils- looking forward to seeing your bump progress.

Lils- we are doing well most of the time. DH works 24 hour shifts and the days he works are a bit overwhelming, but I'm sure it'll get better. I just love the sweet pea pics of Maia- they are just too cute. Huge props to you for sticking out the breastfeeding despite the difficulties. I've stopped bf and strictly ff at this point- kailyn is a little piggie and I just couldn't keep up. There is a bit of guilt for giving up, but life is much easier now and she's thriving (oh, and I've been able to enjoy a few glasses of wine :winkwink:)

Hello to all the new ladies! This is a wonderful place and I am so glad I found it. Good luck to you all!


----------



## vietmamsie

To all the new mommas: Beautiful babies! Thank you for sharing your birth stories and pictures with us! So happy for all of you!

Nats: Things sound great! Hope things go well at your scan this week!

Dairy: Congrats! I hope this is your sticky bean! Keep us posted on you hcg levels.

AFM, 10 week scan went well! The baby actually looks like a baby! CRAZY. IT was wiggling and waving away. I can't wait until I can actually feel the movements. 

QUESTION: They took me down from 400mg of progesterone to 200mg daily. When did your doctors drop your dose?


----------



## scarolinarn04

viet: I was on 200mg daily until 13 weeks and then stopped. I know a lot of ladies that were on more and on it longer though.


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-good to see things are still going good! I was on 200mg a day (100 mg morning and night) til 13-14 weeks with the four pregnancies I've taken it. This time, I talked to my doctor about my theory that my progesterone levels drop just enough for the placenta to tear away just a bit and that's what causes the bleeds I have at 8-9 weeks. I asked if, based on this theory, I could be put on a higher dosage. He said he thought my theory was a good one and I'm now going to be taking 400mg per day til 13-14 weeks along with a daily baby aspirin. 

Just waiting for the dr's office to call with my hCG levels. They wouldn't prescribe the progesterone until my pregnancy is confirmed. Had to laugh though. When I called yesterday requesting the blood test, the nurse asked a few questions-how far along, why am I requesting this, etc. before remembering who I am and why I was calling. She said she'd get everything set up and I could go in anytime for the blood test. Then, a half hour later, she calls back. "Ummm, you DID get a positive hpt, right?" I was laughing so hard I could barely answer. "Yes. I've got SIX of them from 4 different brands!" I couldn't trust just one! (I'm such a poas addict...:blush:)


----------



## dancareoi

dairymomma said:


> Viet-good to see things are still going good! I was on 200mg a day (100 mg morning and night) til 13-14 weeks with the four pregnancies I've taken it. This time, I talked to my doctor about my theory that my progesterone levels drop just enough for the placenta to tear away just a bit and that's what causes the bleeds I have at 8-9 weeks. I asked if, based on this theory, I could be put on a higher dosage. He said he thought my theory was a good one and I'm now going to be taking 400mg per day til 13-14 weeks along with a daily baby aspirin.
> 
> Just waiting for the dr's office to call with my hCG levels. They wouldn't prescribe the progesterone until my pregnancy is confirmed. Had to laugh though. When I called yesterday requesting the blood test, the nurse asked a few questions-how far along, why am I requesting this, etc. before remembering who I am and why I was calling. She said she'd get everything set up and I could go in anytime for the blood test. Then, a half hour later, she calls back. "Ummm, you DID get a positive hpt, right?" I was laughing so hard I could barely answer. "Yes. I've got SIX of them from 4 different brands!" I couldn't trust just one! (I'm such a poas addict...:blush:)

I took 200mg twice a day, from 7 days after OV until 28 weeks. Doc originally said 13 weeks but I wasn't happy about that so they changed it to 24 weeks . As that approached I started worrying so took until 28 weeks. I also took clexane from 7 weeks up until 28 weeks.

My rainbow is now 1 week old today!

We have decided to call her Caitlin Erin


----------



## dancareoi

Just popped in to write birth story but not much to say really.

Was put on dextrose and insulin drip about 7.00am. They took me down just after 9 to get me ready and do the spinal block.

Took a little while to get her out as she was lying transverse so they really had to dig about (probably why I'm so tender still and still walking very carefully ) she was pulled out by her legs followed by the rest of her at 9.55am.

Took them just as long then to sew me up! 

First 2 days I was on a mixture of morphine and paracetemol . Has to have a clexane injection once a day in tummy until yesterday and still taking 6 paracetemol and 3 ibuprofen each day.

Boobs are really sore from bf but going to keep going .


----------



## dairymomma

Dan-I had to wince just reading about the doctor 'digging around' in there. Sounds pretty ouchy! Glad everything (and everyone!) came out well in the end though and now you can snuggle your new little one. Cute name by the way! 

Dr. just called. Good news!:happydance:hCG was at 30 so not bad for CD 28 (somewhere between 11-15dpo depending on what you go by) and progesterone was 9.7. He said anything above 9 is good but that I am a 'little' low when it's just barely above the threshold. :thumbup: He's letting me go on the progesterone anyway since it'll give me peace of mind if nothing else. Repeating labs next week to make sure hCG is rising at an appropriate rate but my FRERs got darker within 2 days so I'm happy. Whew! Breathed a big sigh of relief....followed by a burp. Blah...I sure hope this queasy stomach I've had for a few days is morning sickness after all. If it's that stomach bug I had two weeks ago coming back, I'm not going to be happy.


----------



## dancareoi

dairymomma said:


> Dan-I had to wince just reading about the doctor 'digging around' in there. Sounds pretty ouchy! Glad everything (and everyone!) came out well in the end though and now you can snuggle your new little one. Cute name by the way!
> 
> Dr. just called. Good news!:happydance:hCG was at 30 so not bad for CD 28 (somewhere between 11-15dpo depending on what you go by) and progesterone was 9.7. He said anything above 9 is good but that I am a 'little' low when it's just barely above the threshold. :thumbup: He's letting me go on the progesterone anyway since it'll give me peace of mind if nothing else. Repeating labs next week to make sure hCG is rising at an appropriate rate but my FRERs got darker within 2 days so I'm happy. Whew! Breathed a big sigh of relief....followed by a burp. Blah...I sure hope this queasy stomach I've had for a few days is morning sickness after all. If it's that stomach bug I had two weeks ago coming back, I'm not going to be happy.

Hopefully the progesterone will do the trick!


----------



## dairymomma

I'm hoping for all I'm worth! :winkwink:


----------



## LeeC

Massive congrats to Zebra and Dance xx.


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Massive congrats to Zebra and Dance xx.

Thanks.

Where does the time go? Doesn't seem that long ago we were waiting on your news!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for the info on the progesterone. My new doctor though 400 mg was just too high for me, so she dropped it to 200mg daily. I think I will ask her to hold me here well into the 2nd semester. I am so worried that it is the only thing keeping me pregnant this time around! I am also on baby aspirin, which she said I would stay on until 34 weeks.


----------



## Lallie81

Glad to hear things are still going well Viet..... I am also staying on the aspirin til 34/36 weeks (I keep forgetting which one dr said!) and I was on 200mg progesterone daily until about 14/15 weeks and we weaned me off it over 2 weeks (1 tablet a day instead of 2)

Hoping to see a scan pic from you soon!!


----------



## Lallie81

Angel..... are you still here? Have been thinking of you and hope all is good xx


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-I was on baby aspirin until 6 weeks post partum. I was worried how it would affect my bleeding after delivery but it didn't seem to have any effects at all. However, we now know that the mycoplasma infection has been causing my blood to clot too much so I'll be interested to see what happens this time. The other thing is with DD I drank raspberry leaf tea every day during my last 2 months because it's supposed to help with bleeding and get your uterus to contract back down. Don't know if that's what made the difference but I was able to avoid getting a pitocin shot after delivery and my bleeding was gone after a week. *shrugs* Going to try it again this time round too as I really like raspberry iced tea and it can't hurt, right? :winkwink:

This will be the first time I've gotten the increased dose of progesterone. The trouble is we won't know if it's truly making a difference since the dr isn't tracking my progesterone levels from here unless I start bleeding. And since we didn't take levels with my other pregnancies, there's nothing to compare my numbers to anyway. I just feel better knowing I'm on it.


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies just a quick update from me, I had a scan today and saw my baby and its beautiful heart beat, they bought me forward to 6+1. I'm absolutely overjoyed!! Xx


----------



## dairymomma

:wohoo:

Yay! So so SO glad you got good news! 

:happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

Great News Nats!

Lallie: Dr. told me to stop taking it one month before birth. I kept thinking, how on earth would I know when is its exactly a month before? Then I found out about my doctors high c-section rate. Whoops. Time to change doctors again! I guess there is a midwife at my hospital that I will be booking my next appointment with.

Dairy: Thanks for the info. Every doctor and dosage suggestions are so different. It is hard to keep it all straight sometimes! I think that is interesting that you stayed on it post birth... I will have to bring that up with my doctor.


----------



## nats77

Hi all, 
I just wanted to ask u something :blush: did any of you feel like this?? 
I went for my scan yesterday everything was as it should be, heart beat seen and all well. But....... I just cannot shift this feeling that something is wrong :cry: I have pains quite bad they have been worse the last couple of days. No bleeding and like I said all was fine at scan so why can't I just be happy and relax?? Is it because my body knows something I don't yet or is it normal to feel like this after losses? 
No one else seems to get it, my oh and close family that know all just keep saying "it's fine you saw a heart beat now stop worrying" but I can't :cry: xx

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Nats: I don't think I will ever stop worrying. I feel like I feel pretty confident for about 2 days after each of my scans, then start to question and worry that something might be going wrong. Last night DH and I DTD for the first time in a while (Not too much going on in our bedroom lately, its just so far from my mind these days). I felt fine after, then today I started to get sort of like pulling feeling in my uterus. Of course I freaked out and google searched it. Its probably just normal growing pains, but I can't help but worry. I haven't had any pains since about week 6. But now I know that I am basically screwed and will be in a slight state of panic until about the 23rd when I get my next scan. So I had about two and a half days of bliss, and the next week and a half will be spent worrying.

I think I need to just relax, let go a bit, put my faith in modern medicine as well as my stones and crystals, and just go with it. Nature is just out of my hands, what will be will be, and if this one doesn't work out, then maybe it just wasn't meant to be. 

My Husband always made me feel a little bit better about our past miscarriages when I would cry that I must have done something wrong. He would always tell me that if the baby wasn't able to hang in there for pregnancy, it wouldn't have been tough enough to handle our crazy life full of travel and adventure. Just hoping this one is THE ONE that makes it through and gets to join our hectic life!


----------



## nats77

Thanks viet,

The thing is I'm not just worried its like a real gut feeling :shrug: when I was pregnant with my youngest I had the constant worry but this is different it's like 'I know' something's wrong?? But like you I use crystals and I am a strong believer in angels and I have had Lots of signs that all will be well so I guess I need to believe! 
Only time will tell so ill keep having hope ONLY 12 days till next scan!! Xx


----------



## LeeC

Great news Nats. Nothing beats hearing that little hb. No pun intended chick x.


----------



## MissMaternal

That's great news Lil, that Maia is putting on weight  still seems soooo tiny compared to Oliver though, he was weighed on Tuesday at 4 weeks and 3 days old and was a whopping 11lb 12oz!!! I'm glad that pumping seems to be working for you... Must be such hard work though, I admire your determination! Charlotte is good thankyou, a bit of a diva with attitude at times, but I'm sure most 19 month olds are?! I tried with my last reply to add a pic but because I'm on my iPhone it keeps saying the file is too large! Will give it another go now though.... Xx

Nate that's fantastic news, congrats! Xx

Lallie I was wondering about Angel too, I hope she's ok xx


----------



## MissMaternal

Will have to add a pic when I'm next on the laptop... Bloody iPhone isn't cooperating! Xx

EDIT : I've updated my avatar to a pic of my little man  ollie at one month old!
Xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Great news on HB Nats

Seriously loving all the baby pictures

Dairy - nice to see you, want to wish you lots of good luck

Hello to everyone else, hope everybody is doing well

AFM - Happy V-DAY to me!!!! I am starting to relax. Had an ultrasound yesterday to complete the anatomy and while baby A is measuring 13 days behind, everything else look great. The other doctor that I hadn't met yet came in and sat down with us and went through every single ultrasound picture and pointed out all the things that they were looking for (head, spine, heart, bowel, kidneys, bladder, etc) and every one of those looked normal for all 3 babies, they also all three have a 3 vessel cords, the blood flow to their hearts and cords looked great and so did their fluid levels. He did say that Baby A being smaller could possibly point to potential TTTS but that at this time he did not feel that was the case. I personally think Baby A may be IUGR. Here are their stats:

Baby A measures 13 days behind at 1lb2oz - 8th percentile (3rd% at 20 weeks and 6th% at 22 weeks, so he's definitely growing!)

Baby B measures 1 day behind at 1lb7oz and is in the 50%

Baby C measures 4 days behind at 1lb5oz and is in the 30ish%

All in all they were pretty happy with the growth of all the babies and my cervix measured in at 3.71 with pressure, so really please with that. We are just going to continue to watch Baby A and hope that since he is slowly improving that he will be over the 10th percentile at my next appt in two weeks (anywhere from 10-90% is normal). Also, here are last months pics compared to last week:
 



Attached Files:







Comparison.png
File size: 192.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-I'm not totally sure why the doctor kept me on it that long. I guess I never really questioned it as it was sort of assumed it was helping. I've heard it can help with blood flow to the uterus so perhaps it helps heal things afterwards? :shrugs: Anyway, now that I'm thinking of it, I might just bring that up with my dr at my next appt and see what he says. 

Nats-it's okay to feel that way. I've had moments like that with every single one of my pregnancies, even the two that have gone to term. I think it's normal for a woman who has had recurrent miscarriage to have those fears. I know I have them. Right now I'm sitting here literally in the most horrible amount of pain I've experienced yet with the pregnancy freaking out that I'm cramping and I'll lose the baby when I KNOW nothing's wrong. One-I'm NOT cramping or bleeding. Two-my pain is all nerve pain (sciatic nerve pain mostly). Three-I ALWAYS get sciatic nerve pain in the early weeks of my pregnancies. It's a sign that my uterus is growing. Yet, while I know all this and I'm able to think logically about it, I can't help but freak out. So know you aren't alone and just hang onto that little scrap of hope you felt when you saw that baby and heard that heartbeat. It'll get better. :hugs:

Miss-ADORABLE! All chubby cheeks and big eyes...He's simply squeeze-alicious! 

Ouch, ouch, ouch...I'm having MAJOR nerve pain. Like bad enough anything other than laying down is agony right now and it'll be Monday before I see the chiropractor. Just don't know what to make of this though. Sciatic nerve pain is a pregnancy sign for me but I don't usually get it until about 6 weeks and it's always been on the side I've ovulated on. Trouble is I've got it on BOTH sides...DH has been saying from the start that I'm having twins because I was complaining of ov pain on the right side three days before my opks went pos and then had ov pains on the left side....Would it be possible I ovulated twice? Or released two eggs, one from each ovary? :shrugs: Trying really hard not to think about twins (though I'd love to have them if we get them) but it's almost impossible now.:haha: Aside from even milder nausea today than the last few days and this nerve pain, I have absolutely zero pg symptoms...Just wish I'd get like puking sick every morning or my boobs would feel electrified or _something_ that has PREGNANCY SYMPTOM written all over it. :wacko:


----------



## dairymomma

3x-glad to hear your appointment went well. Always nice when the dr goes through everything, right? And FX your little bean catches up with the other two but they sound like they are all healthy and growing well otherwise. Yay! And nice baby bump! I can't wait til I pop out too but I don't usually get a bump until I'm like 6 months along....I'm just a tad jealous...:winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, ladies. I hope you don't mind if I tentatively stick my foot into this thread. :flower: I got my bfp this morning at 10dpo and while I'm happy to be pregnant again I'm also really scared and have a hard time believing this will actually end with a baby.

A little about me: I'm 30 and DH is 32 and we have had our first rainbow, a dear little boy who is 2. We also have a furbaby -- a grumpy, fusspot of a cat who is 4. We lost our first pregnancy at 12 weeks (a spontaneous m/c), had our son full term but m/c'd his twin at 9 weeks. I had an SCH and was on bed rest much of the pregnancy and needed an EMCS. I have since had two more miscarriages and each of those had SCH's as well but not sure if it caused the m/c's as the babies weren't growing well (slow growth and low hb's). Because of my bleeding in all four of my previous pregnancies I am automatically putting myself on modified bed rest. I'm a SAHM so don't need a doctor's note. :)

Really hoping for our second rainbow!


----------



## Lallie81

Welcome Starry! Sending lots of good thoughts your way.....

How's everyone doing? I am really starting to feel pregnant.....heavy, slow and awkward!! Not quite sure how I am going to teach ballet next week lol!!!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

I've never seen a pregnant ballerina before. Do you wear a tutu? lol Good luck. I can't imagine trying to do something so graceful while in the third tri. I'm not graceful on a good day.


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Starry! Really excited for you! Hoping this is a sticky little bean!

Lallie: I have to agree,never seen a pregnant ballet dancer... sounds really awkward and difficult! Good luck!

AFM, don't want to jinx myself, but I went all day nausea free! Hoping that I am finally going to start feeling like my old self after weeks of near constant nausea/ms. It was so nice to actually enjoy food again today!


----------



## Starry Night

viet - hope the nausea is going away for you! With my son the worst of it left by 10 weeks and I was eating normally by about 12 weeks. I remember the first real meal I ate and I was so, so happy to be eating food and LIKING it!


----------



## nats77

Well I don't want to sound like I'm moaning and ungrateful to be pregnant because I'm not, I am so grateful for this bean and praying it sticks, but......... I feel terrible, I have a headache that I can't shift, I feel sick and can't eat anything without feeling worse though I get hungry! I ache all over! I am grumpy, emotional and just to top it all off my anxiety is 100 times worse lately!! 
I hope everyone else is doing good, I have a scan on Friday to see how things are progressing. Keeping my fxed xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan! I wish there was a way that carrying a rainbow meant there would be none of the pains and sickness. No matter how happy we are to be pregnant again, sickness and moodiness are never fun. :(


----------



## dairymomma

I'm back again after a weekend of horrid back pain due to some severely strained muscles and a slightly rotated hip. The chiropractor did an amazing job of relieving my most troublesome symptoms on Monday but today is the first day the lingering muscle inflammation has pretty much disappeared. Hoping it stays this way.

I'm feeling pretty good otherwise. Minor nausea is back and I'm HORRIBLY tired right now but I just took my progesterone and I think it's due to the increased dosage. But I'm not so worried about my disappeared/reappearing symptoms. My chiropractor said that if everything is working like it should, you really shouldn't have pg symptoms (or at least very bad ones). He's pretty optimistic that we got things balanced enough before I got pregnant this time that I'll have an easy pregnancy without complications. FX he's right! Only complaint at the moment is the lady who did my last blood draw used a bigger needle than they have been using and went thru a muscle to to get to the vein. I've got a MONSTER bruise on my elbow now and anyone who knows my history is going to figure out why I've got this funky bruise right there. I think I'm going to become a homebody and wear long sleeves until this thing disappears...


----------



## Starry Night

dairymomma - hope your back is feeling better and that it doesn't bother you anymore. That's interesting that a good pregnancy isn't supposed to have very bad symptoms. I've never heard that before. I always thought my mild symptoms were a sign that something was wrong and causing my losses. And I really hate when nurses are rough while drawing blood. Hope the bruise goes away soon.

I saw my doctor this morning and she is going to request an early u/s. That is such a relief as I was almost expecting the "there is nothing we can do, see you at 12 weeks" routine I had gotten in the past. I wanted to ask to get my progesterone tested but the doctor told me they would have tested for that when I went for m/c testing a month ago. Since I never heard back I guess that means it's fine. :shrug: The other good news is my doctor is going to request the OB who did my m/c testing take over the prenatal care right away. Out here you normally don't see the OB until 30 weeks or so and sometimes the GP will even do the delivery. My doctor thinks I need to be under specialist care and I agree.


----------



## Taurus8484

Dairymomma - I think this is your sticky bean. May 19th is my birthday so its a great day xx


----------



## dairymomma

Taurus-I like that day too but since I went at 37+1 with DS and at 37+3 with DD so I'm REALLY hoping I get a May Day baby. :haha: DH isn't helping though and keeps saying I'll go 2 weeks over and have this baby on MY birthday (June 4)...I told him to hush up. :)

Seriously though, my labors with my kids were nearly identical in everything from labor time, pushing time, delivery time, and height/weight. My doctor had to go look it up in my chart because she couldn't believe it. *REALLY* hoping this little bean is the same as his/her siblings in that respect. :winkwink:


----------



## Taurus8484

June 4th was my due date too....Hahaha.....

My little guy come on 25th May but I was induced...

Sounds like things are going great though xx


----------



## Taurus8484

June 4th was my due date too....Hahaha.....

My little guy come on 25th May but I was induced...

Sounds like things are going great though xx


----------



## dairymomma

So far, yes, but I've tended to miscarry between 7-9.5 weeks (plus one mmc at 15+1 in July) so I'm def not out of the woods yet. But the biggest thing for me this time round is that I actually hopeful for the first time in nearly 6 years (since my first pregnancy) that I'll go to term. It's my daily mantra and I repeat it every time I start to freak out. "I *WILL* have this baby at term. I *WILL* not worry about miscarriage this time. I *WILL* just enjoy the whole pregnancy process. I *WILL* have this baby at term." I figured positive thinking can only help...


----------



## Starry Night

I tend to lose my babies between 8 to 10 weeks so still nervous about the days ahead. I'm doing my best to be hopeful though. I like your mantra, dairymomma. I'm going to have to try it too!

Of course, I'm not feeling very nauseous today so I start to wonder. So far though, I'm not feeling the extreme anxiety. I still have a hard time imagining this will actually end with a baby but I'm mostly just happy to be pregnant again. I have to go through first tri and all the worries and anxieties if I am ever to have another baby of my own. It's a necessary evil.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm trying to think positive this time because 1. I found out about my mycoplasma infection and was treated for a month before my very surprising BFP a week ago and I'm hoping it was enough to help my clotting issues decrease this time (naturopath discontinued the majority of my mycoplasma treatments for the moment as some of the herbs can be harmful to pregnancy), 2. I'm on double the progesterone dosage I was with my other pregnancies, 3. I just 'feel' better overall-physically, mentally, and emotionally, and 4. after 7 miscarriage (especially my last one in July at 15+1), I think I'd go :wacko: if I dwelled on the 'what ifs'. This is the only way I can stay sane and get through this pregnancy. Another encouraging sign-I'm wanting to spill the beans already (nearly did a few times on accident) and I'm only 5+3! With my last few pregnancies (all of which ended in m/c) I couldn't bring myself to tell anyone other than DH so I'm hoping and praying this is a good sign.


----------



## dairymomma

DH also reminded me that no matter what the outcome of this pregnancy is, I'll be okay. He's been wonderful and his confidence has helped ease some of my worries...

That and not testing anymore so I can't obsess over whether or not my lines are getting darker. :haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

dairymomma said:


> Taurus-I like that day too but since I went at 37+1 with DS and at 37+3 with DD so I'm REALLY hoping I get a May Day baby. :haha: DH isn't helping though and keeps saying I'll go 2 weeks over and have this baby on MY birthday (June 4)...I told him to hush up. :)

Thats so funny.. my moms EDD was May 18th with my brother, but he wasn't born until June 4th... she went so far over! She still talks about how awful those last few weeks were!


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry Night and Dairymomma: Glad to see you guys are keeping it positive! I can totally relate... Its so hard, but really the only way to get through those early weeks. Although I do not feel like I am out of the woods yet given my history, I am happy to report that this is the furthest I have gotten by far (most of my losses were 5-6 weeks, and one was at 9 weeks, but we never saw a HB). 

I have been getting a little nervous the last few days, as my morning sickness seems to have pretty much gone away (except when I accidentally get to hungry, then it is back in full force!) and because I don't really feel how I thought pregnancy would feel. I guess I thought I would feel some sort of connection... maybe that will happen once I start to feel movement in a few weeks? Basically I just feel crappy, not enlightened as I somehow thought I might feel. Oh well.

We have the 12 week scan on Monday. They will test for DS and look for other abnormalities. I am nervous, yet excited to have to over with. I hope that if all is well, I can calm down and relax about this pregnancy. We shall see.


----------



## Starry Night

viet - good luck with your scan on Monday! With my son all my morning sickness had gone by 12 weeks and I was eating normally. Some girls are just lucky and don't get very sick. :)

afm - my doctor's office called today and want me to come in for some tests on Wednesday. I feel like I"m finally having my history taken seriously and getting some extra attention.


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies just wanted to update, I had a scan yesterday and everything is looking fine!! Growth is spot on and everything else is perfect. In also past my 'danger zone' all of my losses have been between 6 and 7 weeks except the mmc but baby stopped growing at 6 weeks. Today I am 7+3 so feeling very happy &#128515; xx


----------



## gbnf

Hi All 

just wanted to say a massive congratulations to all you lovely ladies

I would like to join you all again on your journey

for those that dont know me, i have an extensive history of rmc x11 and also had a septate uterus, seen mr s and now back on the steroids after my bfp yesterday, secretly excited but very scared as I have been here many times before

hugs and luvs 

leanne xxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

nats - :happydance: That is wonderful news!!!

gbnf - congrats on your bfp. I hope this one is your sticky bean.


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry: Glad to hear that the doctors office is finally listening to you! I had to go in and literally demand the meds/tests I needed as they didn't seem to think I needed anything after 4 miscarriages. Obviously 100% natural doesn't work for people with hormone imbalances.

Nats: thats great news! 

gbnf: Congratulations! Hoping for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm hoping I'm getting my hormones tested. I'm pretty sure mine weren't when I went for m/c testing month ago. I didn't see them checked off on the requistion form I had to take to the lab. But my doctor did say if my progesterone was low I'd be getting injections. Would I have to take those everyday? Would I have to do those myself?


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry Night said:


> I'm hoping I'm getting my hormones tested. I'm pretty sure mine weren't when I went for m/c testing month ago. I didn't see them checked off on the requistion form I had to take to the lab. But my doctor did say if my progesterone was low I'd be getting injections. Would I have to take those everyday? Would I have to do those myself?

Luckily I just needed 400mg of progesterone daily, not injections. However, I have heard that you have to do them yourself once or twice daily. Personally, I don't think I would be able to do it as I am scared of needles and have a very tough time getting bloods. I'm sure they offer daily visits to the clinic for things like that, but it seems like it would be really impractical.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, especially as it is a half hour drive to my doctor's office. There is a walk-in clinic in my town but I would think the medication would have to be brought down and it seems like a huge hassle. Ack, I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-I'd try not to worry about the ms slacking off. It tends to do that once you start heading into the second trimester since your hormones are leveling off. And good luck with your u/s! 

gbnf-Welcome! We're glad you are here and hope you have a h&h 9 months!

I'm feeling pretty blah lately. Feels like ms has come back but it's still mild. And the increased progesterone dosage makes me so dizzy and tired after I take it, that I have to time my morning dose (my evening dose I take before bed) so that DH is home to help out with the kids. I feel tons better being on it though.


----------



## vietmamsie

dairy: I also experienced a lot of dizziness with my progesterone. When I was taking 200mg twice daily, I would get really dizzy after the PM dose. For some reason the morning one was fine, but I always thought I might fall down when trying to do things after the pm dose.


----------



## dancareoi

I took 400mg progesterone twice daily, vaginally, from 7 days after OV to 28th week of pg . It didnt make me dizzy but it can increase your pg symptoms


----------



## vietmamsie

Good news! All went well and the little bean (actually more of a monkey looking thing now) has four limbs, a nice strong heartbeat, an cute little profile, and is developing exactly as it should for 12 weeks. The little guys is measuring a few days ahead, and is oh so cute! The doctor offered to tell me the gender... but I declined. She said it was only 75% accurate... first off I'm not sure I want to find out the sex before, second, definitely not when my Husband isn't there, and finally, I want to be REALLY sure when they tell me, not just 75%.

Who is planning on finding out the gender? Any other team yellow possibilities?


----------



## Starry Night

I am finding out if I can. I have heard our hospital's policy is not to tell but it depends on the technician. Also, in Canada there is a push to make finding out illegal because there has been a rise in gender-based abortions, namely girls. Dh and I are willing to go to a private facility if we need to in order to find out. We hate surprises even though it's still technically a surprise, we'd just be finding out before the baby was born.


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-my morning dose is the doozy. I'm wondering if it's something to do with the fact that I usually take it on an empty stomach? It seems like if I take it with breakfast, it's not quite so bad but I've had lots of errand running to do lately and I don't want to take it during breakfast if I'll be driving soon after. That def would not be good! :haha: As for gender, we'll be team yellow. DH is against finding out and, while I wouldn't mind finding out with this one, I know I can't keep a secret so I'm not going to find out either. Though, just for fun, I did a chinese gender prediction test and it's coming up as a boy so we'll see. I'm actually hoping for another girl but really I'd take a healthy full-term baby so I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Taurus8484

That is wonderful news viet xx


----------



## Starry Night

Last night was the first time since ovulation that I didn't struggle with heart burn. I am not feeling very pregnant and it's so hard not to worry. DH is annoyed with me for 'giving up' but it's hard not to expect things to go badly.


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-I forgot to add congrats on a great ultrasound! in my previous post. I blame it on baby brain...I'm forgetting nearly everything these days.

Starry-It's hard not to worry about every little thing (or lack thereof) when you have had multiple losses, but try not to give up hope. It's early days yet and my symptoms have been cycling every 3-4 days. Makes for a very tense half a week because I suddenly have no signs of pregnancy despite being 6 weeks along. Can you get any lab work done to verify your hCG is rising to give you peace of mind?


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks. I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow for some tests. I'm not sure what kind but I'll ask about the hcg and maybe progesterone. I'm also still waiting to hear from the hospital about the referral for my scan. It is supposed to come in the mail but it's almost been a week since my last appointment. I did hear from my doctor's appointment and my appointment with the OB has been scheduled for November 6th. I should be 10 1/2 weeks by then. I haven't made it that far without problems but I hope my bean holds on until then!

My appetite is starting to go away (I feel full right away) so I'm hoping that is a good sign that more symptoms are coming. I'd almost relish feeling sick at this point.


----------



## LeeC

Great news Nats.

Congrats GBNF.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi!! I'd like to join you all once again ladies!! It's sooner than I expected but I'm very happy with the news!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Madrid98 said:


> Hi!! I'd like to join you all once again ladies!! It's sooner than I expected but I'm very happy with the news!!!

Congratulations, you'll have your hands full!


----------



## Madrid98

I know!!! :haha: just returned from the Gp. Referral to haematology antenatal done & I don't think I'll get an early scan unfortunately so....


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Madrid!

Once again, I'm feeling the lack of respect people in the medical field give to ladies with recurrent miscarriages. My doctor has been so supportive but now the hospital is giving her a hard time and isn't booking an early scan for me. They're demanding I get an hcg draw first and my doctor thinks they won't be able to give her any excuses anymore. I know I"m not having any specific problems (yet) but can't they realize that there is major, major anxiety after you have multiple losses? a reassurance scan can be so vital. Emotional health in pregnancy is important too!


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies I'm not new but I haven't posted in a while! I'm currently 5 weeks pregnant! This is my 7th pregnancy! Last 3 were miscarriages 9/21/11 ,1/7/12 and 6/5/12! My latest was an early 2nd tri loss my princess! I just had a scan today and there is 2 sacs both have yolks one is measuring one day behind! I'm have so many emotions but I'm mostly in shock and scared!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, FeLynn! That's so exciting that you have a double rainbow growing inside. All the best and hope these are the ones you get to keep. I do think I'd be shocked and scared over a twin pregnancy too.


----------



## nats77

Wow felynn congrats Hun!! Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome FeLynn! I know this has been a hard road for you, but the anxiety will slowly pass as each day goes by and you start to hit 'milestones'. Hold in there and try your best to stay calm. Twins would be amazing... good luck and keep us updated!

Madrid: Welcome! It sounds like you will have your hands full when this little one comes comes along, but it will totally be worth it! 

to those worried about waning ms, mine came and went, it would be really strong for a few days, then I would have an ok day (I think my body would finally be evening out). Then I would be hit again as my hormones surged. Not good feelings at all, but totally worth it knowing that my baby was growing in there!

AFM, my husband and I started to look for a new place as this one is just a little small. We found a beautiful one bedroom with an amazing garden, huge living area, massive bedroom and great bathroom. We really like it and made have officially started contract negotiation. I am really hopping it works out as I think it would be perfect for us and a baby, as least for the first year or two when we can bed share/co-sleep. Fingers crossed they take our offer!


----------



## Madrid98

FeLynn huge congrats!! I hope it'll be all well this time around!

Vietmamsie the flat sounds amazing!! Fx'd you'll get it!

Starry I don't think you should give up on the scan so soon. It's early days &,from personal experience,you'll get more reassurance if the scan takes place after 7weeks You'll be able to see more & the measurements make a lot more sense too. The ones I had pre 7 weeks were all frightening never racking experiences when I'd get the "it can go either way" & cause added stress for nothing. I'm not getting any support to get a scan either so I understand you perfectly.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, I definitely don't want a scan before 8 weeks so I'm not in a huge rush. I just think the wait until 12 weeks is interminable! And out here they don't do scans at 12 weeks either. You just have to hope the doppler is able to pick up the heart beat by then! If it doesn't, they make you wait until 16 weeks. Too much stress for PaRL!!! But my doctor is really trying to get a scan. I got my betas drawn today so hopefully the hospital will finally book my scan.

On my way back from the lab, while I driving I suddenly got a weird stabbing/pricking pain in my cervix. It felt like it was about to rip open. I was so terrified! I've been trying to take it easier but when I'm pregnant I get so nesty and get the urge to clean. dH scolds me for it but he doesn't offer to help. But today I am absolutely staying off my feet. That was too scary and a reminder that I can't have a normal life when pregnant.


----------



## Madrid98

Take it easy Hun!! I hope you'll get the scan before 12 weeks!!

I'm so bloated & ms has started properly today. I had a bit here & there yesterday but this morning I'm nauseous. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

I hope your ms doesn't get too bad for you. Mine still comes and goes but now when it comes I notice it's getting stronger. I've never thrown up in pregnancy before unless I was actually sick with an illness and I'm nervous about what will happen this time. So far my ms has been coming across more as gagging than full-on nausea.

viet - good luck getting that apartment!


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry about the ms kicking in Madrid, but at least you can be reassured that your hormones are rising and things are going well in there for your bean!

Starry: KEEP OFF YOUR FEET!!! Take a rest and let your DH do the work! I am on my feel all.day.long at work (I'm a middle school/high school art teacher, plus on like every committee at my school) so am literally on the move all day. By the time I get home, I am totally horizontal for the rest of the night!

No word on the apartment, I guess the owners are traveling at the moment. Trying not to worry about it, but the space really was perfect for us. FX!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Dh has forbidden me from all chores from now on. He even made pizza from scratch last night. I was impressed. I'm going to have to look up some simple recipes for him because I don't want just processed foods. There is only so many hot dogs and mac n cheese a girl can eat. lol At least we don't live anywhere near a fast food place so that's off the temptation list. And I'm not really craving sweets this time so I wont' send him to the grocery store either. It closes at 6 so no midnight runs when I am somewhat tempted.

viet - I hate the house market. It's so stressful no matter if you're the buyer or the seller. I hope the sellers get back to you soon.


----------



## dairymomma

SUPER scared right now... Started aching/mild cramping this evening in low back and belly with brown cm in the last half hour. REALLY hoping and praying as hard as I can that this is just the progesterone doing it's job but causing irritation to my cervix. Taking hope from the fact that my cm is brown or faint pinkish/brown but NOT red and at nearly 7 weeks, I could just be feeling 'growing pains'.

Trying to convince myself there's still hope and really struggling. FX for me will you ladies? SO nervous and scared but trying to hold it together because it's my daughter's birthday and I don't want to freak her out too. She's only 2 but they pick up on moods young. Might try to cuddle for a while though before bed. Kiddo cuddles seem to fix everything, even a mommy's broken heart...


----------



## Madrid98

I've read many times in here about bleeding due to the use of progesterone so I'm truly hoping that's what it is Hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Dairy: So scary, but try not to panic! are you taking the progesterone vaginally? I have heard that that can cause spotting. I chose to take it orally because I knew spotting would just freak me out too much. Also, cramping and pulling feelings are totally normal. I have had them throughout this pregnancy. However, you might want to get into the doctor for a scan to make sure everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

I know. I've been on progesterone with several of my other pregnancies so it's not entirely unexpected to see brown cm and at least it is *brown* not red or pink and clots. Most of it was very brown last night so it was def old old stuff and it was just in my cm. Not much of it either. Just a few swipes with a dot or two on the TP and I wasn't spotting enough to even stain a pad. I haven't had any this morning now but I haven't been up and about either. We'll see how the day goes. DH thinks the aches/cramps were just from me overdoing it because my back is aching again this morning but it's the backache I had a few weekends ago not scary, 'am I miscarrying?' type backache. And, while I've had some cramping too, it's gone away when I went bathroom making me think it was just me needing to go bathroom. I'm quite gassy :blush: this morning so that's part of it too. Feeling more assured but still nervous as all get out...MS is at full-strength, tired, and my bbs still feel heavy so my symptoms are still here-yet another reassurance. And I had a pg dream last night that I left my daughter (my irl niece but my DD in my dream) at home during a family wedding. When I realized she wasn't with me, I freaked out, looked all over but didn't find her, tried to get home but was blocked by numerous obstacles, and finally called my go-to helper Oprah Winfrey. (Hey what can I say? It was a pregnancy dream and ANYTHING can happen in those. :haha:) She got me home in a roundabout way where I found my daughter happy and drowsy after just waking up from an all-day nap. Whew! Woke up feeling ALOT better about my current bean. I mean, in my dream, I lost my daughter, spent quite a bit of time worrying about it and freaking out only to find her happy and healthy in the end. Hope it was my intuition telling me everything will be fine, you know? So feeling better but still nervous. Will probably be nervous until I see babes on an u/s screen with a strong, quick hb...

Update: Just went bathroom for the 3rd time this morning and my CM is still totally clear and I'm getting LOTS of it now so hoping praying wishing everything is okay. Going to go lay back down now tho as my back and hip are starting to hurt again. Darn this strained muscle stuff...At least I've got a good reason to be laying down though so I don't feel guilty if I just laze about today. Only thing is we were invited to go visiting tonite and my DS is going to a b-day party this evening so I'll have to go get him at some point. Also will have to try and come up with an excuse for staying home but if my back gets any worse, that won't be a problem because by this evening, I won't be able to walk...


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-My progesterone is taken orally but I've had cervical irritation before from it. And I realized last night already that I didn't need to worry as much as I did because not ALL of my cm was brown. There were just a few little dots of really old stringy cm and looking back on it, some might have come from the 'back end'. :blush: I have MAJORLY bad hemorrhoids that get pretty bad during pg and they were bleeding slightly yesterday. So some of the brown discharge could have been from those horrid things healing. It's happened before so it can happen now. (Sorry if that's TMI...) I'd try to get in but the only drs in on Saturdays are the walk-in clinic drs and they won't see me for just spotting and DEF won't order up an u/s. The only way I'll get one is if I go in to the ER complaining of acute pain, major bleeding, or other signs of something drastically wrong (think ectopic pg) and DH won't let me do that if I'm not really having those symptoms. So I'm basically stuck til Monday. And my cm is clear as of now so I'm hanging in there.


----------



## Starry Night

I hope the spotting was just from the hemmaroids. That would be such a relief.

And yeah, I don't recommend going to the ER and lying about your symptoms. During my m/c in the fall the doctor on call refused to believe me. You could totally tell he thought I was lying and sent me on my way. I had to come back a few days later where an u/s confirmed my baby had been dead for a long time. I miscarried two days later. Not being believed was the worst feeling ever. Made me feel like garbage.


----------



## nats77

Guys just a quick question, is anyone or had anyone had an issue with mint!!!
Really suffering :( I cannot stomach it at all, the taste particularly but even the smell has me gagging and leaves me feeling sooooo sick, so what do I do?? Obviously I need to brush my teeth so can't avoid it but seriously it's making me feel terrible!! Any suggestions?? Xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Children's toothpaste comes in various flavours. You could try something like that. Just make sure it has flouride and maybe you'd need to brush more often as I'm not sure it's as potent as adult toothpaste.

Are there non-mint flavoured mouth washes? I'm not sure if they are meant to substitute brushing in the long run but for first tri it might be OK.


----------



## Taurus8484

Nats - I suffered terribly when I was pregnant. Little tip that worked for me, when you are brushing your teeth, keep your hand under running cold water. Have a go. Surprised when it worked for me.


----------



## vietmamsie

nats77 said:


> Guys just a quick question, is anyone or had anyone had an issue with mint!!!
> Really suffering :( I cannot stomach it at all, the taste particularly but even the smell has me gagging and leaves me feeling sooooo sick, so what do I do?? Obviously I need to brush my teeth so can't avoid it but seriously it's making me feel terrible!! Any suggestions?? Xxx

If only you lived in Vietnam! We have green tea flavored toothpaste! 

Maybe try children's toothpaste? Or just baking soda and water?


----------



## vietmamsie

dairymomma said:


> Viet-My progesterone is taken orally but I've had cervical irritation before from it. And I realized last night already that I didn't need to worry as much as I did because not ALL of my cm was brown. There were just a few little dots of really old stringy cm and looking back on it, some might have come from the 'back end'. :blush: I have MAJORLY bad hemorrhoids that get pretty bad during pg and they were bleeding slightly yesterday. So some of the brown discharge could have been from those horrid things healing. It's happened before so it can happen now. (Sorry if that's TMI...) I'd try to get in but the only drs in on Saturdays are the walk-in clinic drs and they won't see me for just spotting and DEF won't order up an u/s. The only way I'll get one is if I go in to the ER complaining of acute pain, major bleeding, or other signs of something drastically wrong (think ectopic pg) and DH won't let me do that if I'm not really having those symptoms. So I'm basically stuck til Monday. And my cm is clear as of now so I'm hanging in there.

I developed a hemorrhoid really early on (like at 8 weeks) and it is so painful from time to time. The first week that the pain started, it bled every time i went to the bathroom, which was very scary. It wasn't much blood, but just enough to totally freak me out each time. Dn't worry, you aren't alone!


----------



## FeLynn

At what point do you get excited ? I want to tell the world I'm expecting twins I want to look at baby stuff and think of baby name but I won't bc I feel like I will jinx it ! With my losses I had that feeling I don't have it this time! It's so strange before I found out it was twins I had a dream about twins ! Then last night I had a dream I had a scan and the babies were growing but one was a lion and the other was a tiger lol have no clue what that could mean! I want to be happy about this! I can't help but think of my princess I lost June 2012 it was an early 2nd tri loss I made it through all the mile stones but still lost my baby ! How do I not let that loss affect this pregnancy ?


----------



## vietmamsie

FeLynn said:


> At what point do you get excited ? I want to tell the world I'm expecting twins I want to look at baby stuff and think of baby name but I won't bc I feel like I will jinx it ! With my losses I had that feeling I don't have it this time! It's so strange before I found out it was twins I had a dream about twins ! Then last night I had a dream I had a scan and the babies were growing but one was a lion and the other was a tiger lol have no clue what that could mean! I want to be happy about this! I can't help but think of my princess I lost June 2012 it was an early 2nd tri loss I made it through all the mile stones but still lost my baby ! How do I not let that loss affect this pregnancy ?

Its hard to say... I guess it is different for everyone. I started telling close friends pretty early. I figured if it was going to be another loss, I would need the support. It has been really nice having everyone know not only about this pregnancy, but also opening up more about my other losses. 

However, I have been very cautious about looking at things and actually buying anything. I just feel like it is too early and my other losses are just too recent to completely forget about. I feel like after each scan, I set a new goal for when I will allow myself to get excited. For example, first it was the heart beat, then it was to get morning sickness, then it was once m/s had passes, then after the DS scan, now its the 2nd tri, after that I feel like I will change it to feeling movement, then I have a feeling it will be the official gender scan, then who knows... maybe for the baby to actually make its appearance??? Don't get me wrong, I am excited every time I pass one of these milestones, but I'm just scared to let myself get too excited, and then lose it.


----------



## Starry Night

I have days where I let myself be a little excited but the dark possibilities are always at the back of my mind. My last two losses went badly from the beginning but my first loss was at 12 weeks after seeing a healthy baby at 10 weeks. Personally, I think the baby died shortly after that scan as I was spotting for days before the actual m/c but it still makes me feel that I need to hear the hb well into second tri before I will truly start to believe I am keeping this one. Whenever I talk about the baby I use a lot of "ifs" and "maybes". Dh doesn't like it but I feel like it's sort of a protection for me.

Ugh. My m/s hit full on last night. I've never gotten it this early so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## FeLynn

I keeps saying if and I told myself there will always be ifs but I have to try and think positive so instead of saying if these babies make it I say when these babies make it ! I can only hope that all turns out well I really hope I hear heart beat on the 11th, that's just one hurdle! I won't be happy until I'm past 15 weeks and still hearing heartbeats !


----------



## dairymomma

It's over ladies...yet again...*Sigh* I KNEW this was a probability but got excited anyway. But period cramps, blood clots, and red spotting are telling another story. Part of me wants it to stop until tomorrow so I can get an ultrasound to see what's going on. I'm sorta suspicious of another blighted ovum but if this follows the pattern I've had with my other natural miscarriages, it's going to get steadily worse and be over by mid-afternoon.

It's hard to explain how I'm feeling right now. I'm sad, of course, but more resigned. I think I 'knew' like I did with the last one that something wasn't right and that's why I couldn't call for my hCG results...Because they'd show something was up and I couldn't stand _knowing_ that but having to *wait* for the miscarriage to start. That was truly the worst part of my last miscarriage...So, this will be number 8 for me but I'm actually feeling hopeful still for my future pregnancies. And a teeny little part of me is excited (in a way) to get back to my weight loss plans and treating my mycoplasma. I honestly think that infection is the biggest reason for my recurrent miscarriages and I'd like enough time the next time to get rid of this darn bug so I can have a pregnancy without complications. So I guess I'm looking at this as not ALL bad. Sure I wish I were having my baby in May. I'd give my right arm and a kidney for it. But I'm not so I'm going to focus on the other positives and make my health my priority again so I can have babies in the future.

May 9th popped in my head yesterday. I was figuring that would be the day I would have this baby. Perhaps it will be the date of my lucky, sticky rainbow BFP instead?


----------



## gbnf

so sorry dairy momma sending hugs xxx


----------



## gbnf

nats77 said:


> Guys just a quick question, is anyone or had anyone had an issue with mint!!!
> Really suffering :( I cannot stomach it at all, the taste particularly but even the smell has me gagging and leaves me feeling sooooo sick, so what do I do?? Obviously I need to brush my teeth so can't avoid it but seriously it's making me feel terrible!! Any suggestions?? Xxx

aww Nats feel sorry for you hunny, what about trying the natural prodcuts without any taste maybe.

I had a scan on friday and saw sac in the right place looks right on target for my dates, need to ring for betas on monday, nervously excited will let you know and keeping eveything crossed in the meantime xxx


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry dairy xx hopefully they can treat the infection and you get your rainbow baby xx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry dairy!!! You are very strong woman; I can feel it from your post and I hope you'll get what your heart desires very soon! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh Dairy! :hugs: I am so sorry. I hope you can get treatment for you infection in the coming months and finally get your rainbow next year. We will miss you greatly over here... :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Yes, we will miss you. Please get your infection cleared up and join us soon. :)


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks everyone. I've been feeling more sad in the last few hours and the tears are starting to flow a bit more. Still feeling resigned though. Yesterday was horrid though. The spotting stopped after a half hour but the cramps remained until early afternoon when I finally took some painkillers. Then nothin' at all til mid-morning today. Now I've got pink dribbles when I wipe, brownish/pink cm, a few teeny little red dots that look like clots, and it's pretty tender 'down below'. No cramping as yet but I think (HOPE) the reason for the delayed m/c is the fact that I'm on the progesterone. Haven't stopped taking it as I can't quite give up ALL hope until an ultrasound confirms what I already know. I called the dr right away this morning and they got me in for an u/s this afternoon because I'm really scared this may be ectopic. I had some cramping on one side only for a while yesterday and had a few other signs that made me wonder. The signs could also point to another blighted ovum so I'm actually hoping for that. It's easier for me to hear the baby never had a chance than to know there was a chance, the baby just didn't end up where it was supposed to or just stopped growing...What sucks majorly though is my pg symptoms are still here and still just as strong. So we'll see what the u/s shows and go from there but I know in my heart it's over.

Edit: Nope, it's over...Just went bathroom and I'm 'officially' bleeding now. :nope: Just hope it's over today and kind of glad it's early on this time. The earlier I've m/c, the less it's hurt physically and I can't stand having my kids see me in pain. I have a baby sitter lined up but that's only for today and this might take a few days.


----------



## gbnf

Hi dairymomma

Sending hugs and well wishes your way, its a hard and difficult journey 

thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Dairy so sorry to hear about the pain! Unfortunately unless you stop the progesterone the symptoms will continue for longer. Sending hugs your way!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

I know. And I'm on an increased dosage so it's going to take even longer for the symptoms to go away. But I couldn't bring myself to stop taking it until I knew 'for sure' I was m/c. Now I know and the u/s this afternoon will only confirm it.


----------



## vietmamsie

:hugs: dairy... so sorry you have to go through this. We have all been there so many times, and it never gets any easier. :hugs:


----------



## gbnf

hi All 

hope every one is well, ive just had my second betas which are 14,000 think they pretty good for 5 + 4 Mondays were 4681

Nervously excited after 11 rmc 

praying daily xxx


----------



## Starry Night

That does seem like a good level. It also looks like a very nice increase too. I really hope you're getting your rainbow. No one should have to go through 11 m/c's. :hugs:

afm - trying to keep my focus on the day to day but it's hard not to look ahead. Whenever I do, it all just seems so intimidating and that time is moving so super slowly. I'm not even 6 weeks yet and I feel like I've been pregnant forever!!!


----------



## gbnf

Hi Starrynight

just seen your spoiler and you are one day ahead of me :)

I thought my betas were looking good too, never been like this before im on my steroids and a mixture of other meds so doing all I can 

I am having a scan on Monday afternoon will be 6 +3 then so hopefully will se h/b

I too feel like ive been pregnant forever and each day seems like a week

5-6 weeks is my sticky point so hopefully with good betas, constant praying I wil get my take home baby this time xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

It does seem you are reaching an important milestone then! Fingers crossed tightly for you!

5 to 6 weeks is important to me in that I usually start spotting at this time even if I do keep the pregnancy. So far I haven't had any so I'm hoping that means everything is doing well. I have gone in for u/s due to spotting by 7 weeks at the latest and with my two last pregnancies that is when we discovered things weren't going well. The baby was several weeks behind and it took another week or two to find a heart beat and even then it was low (under 100). 

I'm still waiting to hear if I'm getting an early scan or not. I'd like to have one at 8 weeks because if I have a baby measuring on time with a good heart beat at that point it will be the farthest I've gotten since my son. It would feel like a good omen.


----------



## nats77

Woke in the night and still have quite bad pains &#128543; I've been so confident this last week now I'm very scared &#128546; I have a scan on fri but why suddenly do I have these pains! All my previous losses have been between 6 and 7 weeks. I'm now 9 weeks today. Could it be normal pains? I haven't really had pains since about 6 weeks. I've had a fee twinges but not pain. I couldn't cope with something going wrong now I really thought I was out of the woods xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, I've just popped in here as I normally post in the MARL thread.

Gbnf, I think those numbers are really good and hopefully you will see that heartbeat on Monday at your scan. I also read that you have a uterus septum. I too have a uterine anomalie, I have didelphys where it is actually two wombs. I managed to carry my little girl last year with no problems at all and Im sure you will be fine too. Im also pregnant again just now almost 10 weeks.

Nats, when you say pain, is it a lot of cramping? I get lots of cramping on a daily basis and for me it is a good sign that things are growing and stretching as they should. I think it was last Thursday though it was quite intense cramping and I ended up just going to my bed early. Try not to worry about it as Im sure its just growing pains and aslong as no bleeding.

Last year I worried about every single thing and always thought something was going to go wrong and it never, this time around Im trying to be more relaxed about it all as it seems such a waste of energy always worrying.


----------



## dancareoi

Dairy so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## melfy77

Hi ladies:flower:

Dairy: So sorry:hugs: I was hoping this little bean would be a sticky one :(

gbnf: Those numbers look amazing, they are on the high side for 5 weeks. Sounds like you might even be a little further along than you think:thumbup: With this pregnancy the only number I had was at 5+2 and it was 29 000, but that's unusually high and U/S showed that I was actually measuring closer to 6 weeks. Lots of sticky vibes to you!!!

Nats: I had pretty bad pain with this one, especially between 8 and 13-14 weeks. I still randomly get them. I'm sure it's just your uterus growing, and you might have more because you've already had a baby.

Starry: Congrats on your BFP!! I know what you mean, 5-6 weeks was also my critical point. I felt a lot better after having a scan at 8 weeks that showed healthy baby!! At this point, the risk of miscarriage is really low, something like 1.5%.

AFM, Sunday my V-Day!!:happydance: Can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going!!


----------



## dairymomma

Well, the u/s confirmed my suspicions. It's a probable blighted ovum (just waiting on my hCG numbers to show they are dropping to make an 'official' diagnosis) and I spent yesterday cramping, bleeding, and clotting. Think I passed what would have been the gestational sac yesterday evening as the cramping went away after that and it's only been minimal today. Tired more than anything. And sad, but oddly enough, not about this baby anymore. It makes a huge difference for me to KNOW why I miscarried and when they told me there was just an empty bubble in my uterus, it was like this huge relief. My thought was, "Oh, so there was no hope from the start." I know it sounds callous when it's put that way but it's true. It's hurt me way more when there's been a baby and a heartbeat and THEN the loss occurs. I spend weeks wondering what happened, why did it occur, can they fix it next time? This time there wasn't a baby or a hb and so I'd have miscarried no matter what. I don't dwell on it as much because it really was just a fluke, an unlucky draw of the cards...(Does that make sense? Sometimes I wonder if I'm not normal about these but I've felt the same way about all of my BOs and this was my 3rd.)


----------



## gbnf

hi all

I thought my betas were good too, never had good betas previously always measuring behind on scans and slow heartbeats followed by missed m/cs. 

I had my septum removed just over a year ago so hopefully lil one has a nice lil nest in there:happydance:

This is my 2nd pregnancy on the steroids, first time baby had triomy 13 so highly unlikely that that lil one ever had chance steroids or no steroids.

Counting the days till Monday if we see a nice strong h/b and measuring on time I might be able to relax a little.

Nats sorry to hear you are having pains, could be round ligament pain or change in your body posture, hope it eases off hunny :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

melfy - congrats on reaching v-day!

dairy - I like your perspective. I can imagine that it must be so hard to be going through this again so it's good that you're trying to look ahead and find something to be positive about. I haven't had a blighted ovum so don't know if I would be less devastated over them or not.

gbnf - good luck with your scan on Monday. Hope there is a beautiful heart beat in there.

afm - feeling pretty terrible. The sickness does seem to be ebbing the past few days which is quite the relief. But I am still getting terrible stomach pains. They make me want to cry and don't help with the nausea. It almost feels like I have stomach bug. I don't, but it's what it feels like.

I am finally getting my early scan. It's on the 15th. I should be just shy of 8 weeks by that point. If I can see a healthy baby on the scan then I will start to let myself hope. Though every time I try to imagine a happy scan it always turns sour. I can only imagine the phrases "I don't see anything" and "are you sure of your dates?". :(


----------



## LeeC

Just. I love seeing you back in this thread, I've been meaning to text you to see how you are getting along.
Think I have quite a bit of catching up to do in here and MARL.


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry: I also had a lot of fears about hearing those same things this time around. I was actually totally prepared for the bad news. It was such a surprise when we saw something in there and confirmed a heartbeat. I hope you get good news at your scan. I feel like between now and then, your symptoms will help tell you if things are going smoothly or not.


----------



## vietmamsie

nats: whats the deal with all this pain? Have you spoke to your doctor? Sorry you are having to go through it :hugs:

AFM, I might be MIA for the next week. My mom is coming to Vietnam for a visit, and we are traveling next week. I can't wait to have a whole week off work and get to relax for the first time in a long while! We will be staying at a resort, so there will be lots of pool lounging, reading and talking. I need this holiday!

On a different note, I had a major migraine this week... finally seems to be letting up, but I have been throwing up almost everyday and generally feeling awful. I have always had migraine, but now they seem to have been taken to a whole new level. I guess in the past I would have just drugged myself up, but now I actually have to FEEL every second of them - unmedicated. Misery!


----------



## nats77

Viet I have no idea!! I rang the epau yesterday and they said take some paracetamol and rest!! So not much help neither did it put my mind at rest. But I have a scan booked for tomorrow afternoon so will see how things are going then, pains are a little better today but definitely still there. Hope it's just growing pains. Thanks for asking enjoy your week off xx


----------



## Starry Night

Had some brown spotting last night. It was a little smear of light brown stuff mixed with yellowy stuff. But my nausea has been getting less everyday and I've been cramping. I am trying to hope for the best. My mom said that she was only sick the first two weeks when she had me and I've never had a big history of sickness in my other pregnancies and I bled heavily with my son so I know I should not write things off yet. But I feel my history speaks for itself. I can't make it to 6 weeks without some sort of incident. I came within 4 or 5 hours of reaching that milestone this time, but nope. Urg.

I do think that I if I lose this one then I am done. This is just too hard on me, physically and emotionally. and I have one rainbow already who is the light of my life.


----------



## nats77

Oh starry I'm sorry ur going thru this, have u got a scan booked? Fingers crossed for you Hun xx


----------



## LilSluz

DM - I'm so sorry hun :cry: sending big :hugs:


----------



## LilSluz

Great to see some familiar "faces" here from previous PARL & from RMC! 

:hi: Nats, Madrid (congrats!), Melfy (happy V-Day - almost!), Fili, Starry, FeLynn (congrats!)

Hi to Dan, Missm, Zebra, Scary, Lee, Taurus & any other previous PARL ladies whi still check in. i still haven't made it to MARL yet :blush: Maia's already past the 2-month mark, so going by quickly (& busily!). 

:hugs:


----------



## nats77

:wave: hi lil, I must admit its great to be here!! Lol scan tomorrow hoping all will be well and I'll be able to stay xx


----------



## LilSluz

Oh GL then Nats! I'll check back :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

DM - I am so sorry :hugs:

Good luck Nats for tomorrow :flower:

Hey Lil :wave:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hey Lil xx

Great to see you....how are things going???? I know, time goes so quick.....Im already counting down the months until we can start trying again..love being a Mum. He seems to change everyday and he is already so big!!!!! 

Good luck for your scan Nat. Did the trick of running your hand under the water work??!


----------



## Taurus8484

Gosh zebra, your little girl is a month old already too......


----------



## Madrid98

Hi lils! It's certainly being a while!! Hope you're doing well with the busyness!!

I'm not posting because Z & I have a cold. I was first & then she got it. Poor little thing she's more or less fine during the day but at night she's suffering with her breathing. I put her a vapour rub and she seems a bit more comfy.


----------



## Zebra2023

Taurus8484 said:


> Gosh zebra, your little girl is a month old already too......

It has gone so quick, can't tear myself away from here. Although I have moved over to MARL too. 

Didn't seem two minutes ago that we were all waiting for our rainbows to make an appearance :)


----------



## Starry Night

nats77 said:


> Oh starry I'm sorry ur going thru this, have u got a scan booked? Fingers crossed for you Hun xx

I have a scan booked for the 15th. But if I get any more spotting or painful cramps then DH wants me to go to the ER. So far I haven't had anything more and I started feeling quite gross again this afternoon. I'm hoping it was just one of those things.


----------



## 3xscharmer

So sorry DM :hugs:

Starry Night - I don't wish the first trimester worries on anyone, glad your feeling gross again!

Nats - Good luck with your scan today!

Hello to Lils, Zebera, Taurus, Madrid and everyone else.

AFM - 27 weeks today, doctors appoitments 3 times a week now to check the babies, Baby A is now below the 3rd centile and is worrying the hell out of me, Baby B and C have dropped from the 50 and 45 centile to the 13 and 27 centile, so a bit worrying there, but at least they are above the 10th centile (10-90 is normal). I had my steroid shots a week ago because the doctors are concerned I may have to deliver earlier due to growth issues. My cervix as of last week was still over 3 and over all I am doing really good, just trying to get babies to grow grow grow and I am still on modified at home bed-rest, although the doctor told me yesterday that it's getting close to time for me to go in the hospital! Growth ultrasound on Wednesday, hopefully I will have better news to report then.


----------



## nats77

Ah fingers crossed 3x glad to hear your doing well, grow babies grow!! Xx

Afm fantastic scan everything was perfect I am so relieved and happy. Finally feel safe to say I think this is our forever baby &#128515; xxxx


----------



## dairymomma

3x-FX that things go great from here! Sending tons of 'growing' thoughts to your little beans too.

Nats-great news! I'm so happy you got a great scan. Those are always so reassuring and allow me to breathe a little easier for awhile. Hope the cramping stuff goes away soon!

Starry-I know as well as anyone here that discharge of just about any color is scary and there's not much one can say to relieve you of those fears. Just know I'm hoping, praying, and rootin' for you and this baby. Good luck with your ultrasound and FX no more discharge!

Lils and Zebra-amazing how that time flies, isn't it? DD just had her 2nd b-day and she's suddenly not even a 'toddler' anymore! She's a walking, talking, yelling, climbing, clambering, mischievous dynamo and between her and her older brother, I'm kept on my toes.

I'm still bleeding but the cramping is easing down to the occasional twinge if I turn too quick. I'm thinking I passed everything because the clotting is minimal and my hpts are already getting fainter. Not surprising since my hCG probably never got too high in the first place. Just hoping this finishes quick and I can get back to exercising. Dr's orders-I'm not allowed to do more than light walking until I'm done bleeding and I'm actually dying to do some sweat-inducing cardio for once! :haha:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi ladies, initially just a quick post from me. I haven't been on for around 2 months now as I have been going through some major stress and changes. I decided to leave my DH in a hurry mid August after one final incident regarding his drinking and surrounding problems / attitude and I'm only just now settled into a rental property, and my broadband went live today :happydance:. 

Looking forward to having an online social life again:thumbup::flower:.

Apart from the major upset and on-going strain from DH I know I've made the right decision, I'm already happier and the stress is less than when I was dealing with his issues while at home. His personality has changed and he cant even accept or understand why I left :dohh:. He's going to bankrupt me but at least I'm safe, have my sanity and my children will not be exposed to his tempers and moods. Pure denial from him but I've been getting counselling since just before I left and I now realise how much emotional and mental abuse he put me under, even if he is not conscious to it. I took on a mothering role with him and now I've left and he isn't controlling me he aint liking it, nobody to vent his moods to if you ask me. I'm doing this for my family and while I know the next year or so is going to be complete madness with a toddler and a new born at least I don't have to face that stress everyday.

Bubs is doing ok, I'm now 35 weeks :thumbup:! I've being going to hospital basically every week for the past couple of months for growth scans, haematology or midwife check ups. Baby is VERY quiet which has me worried a bit and that something isn't quite right but I am trying to remain zen about it. My DS kicked the life out of me, this one I hardly feel at all:shrug:. Docs trying to reassure if its normal all the way through it should be ok but I cant help worrying. Growth has slowed down to below the 45th percentile so I'm anxious for next week's scan to make sure it hasn't slowed down anymore. Apparently I'm high risk for a mature placenta on top of the other risks with clotting, age etc, it could fail anytime now, slowing growth can be a sign. There aren't any signs of baby being in distress so I'm just putting it down to my own stress and baby will be fine. You all know how it is.

Plan is to take me in at 38 or 39 weeks if I make it that far, so not long now. Head is down so hopefully I can have a normal birth, even if I do have to face an induction. My DS was here in under 2 1/2 hours from first twinges to end so wondering if I'll be as quick this time?

Anyway I've about 2 months worth of gossip to catch up on here so will get reading and speak soon! :coffee: Hope you are all well xoxox


----------



## dancareoi

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi ladies, initially just a quick post from me. I haven't been on for around 2 months now as I have been going through some major stress and changes. I decided to leave my DH in a hurry mid August after one final incident regarding his drinking and surrounding problems / attitude and I'm only just now settled into a rental property, and my broadband went live today :happydance:.
> 
> Looking forward to having an online social life again:thumbup::flower:.
> 
> Apart from the major upset and on-going strain from DH I know I've made the right decision, I'm already happier and the stress is less than when I was dealing with his issues while at home. His personality has changed and he cant even accept or understand why I left :dohh:. He's going to bankrupt me but at least I'm safe, have my sanity and my children will not be exposed to his tempers and moods. Pure denial from him but I've been getting counselling since just before I left and I now realise how much emotional and mental abuse he put me under, even if he is not conscious to it. I took on a mothering role with him and n
> ow I've left and he isn't controlling me he aint liking it, nobody to vent his moods to if you ask me. I'm doing this for my family and while I know the next year or so is going to be complete madness with a toddler and a new born at least I don't have to face that stress everyday.
> 
> Bubs is doing ok, I'm now 35 weeks :thumbup:! I've being going to hospital basically every week for the past couple of months for growth scans, haematology or midwife check ups. Baby is VERY quiet which has me worried a bit and that something isn't quite right but I am trying to remain zen about it. My DS kicked the life out of me, this one I hardly feel at all:shrug:. Docs trying to reassure if its normal all the way through it should be ok but I cant help worrying. Growth has slowed down to below the 45th percentile so I'm anxious for next week's scan to make sure it hasn't slowed down anymore. Apparently I'm high risk for a mature placenta on top of the other risks with clotting, age etc, it could fail anytime now, slowing growth can be a sign. There aren't any signs of baby being in distress so I'm just putting it down to my own stress and baby will be fine. You all know how it is.
> 
> Plan is to take me in at 38 or 39 weeks if I make it that far, so not long now. Head is down so hopefully I can have a normal birth, even if I do have to face an induction. My DS was here in under 2 1/2 hours from first twinges to end so wondering if I'll be as quick this time?
> 
> Anyway I've about 2 months worth of gossip to catch up on here so will get reading and speak soon! :coffee: Hope you are all well xoxox

Angel, I was only thinking about you the other day.

Sorry you have has such a rough time. Hopefully now you can relax and enjoy the next few weeks.


----------



## LilSluz

:hi: Angel! Was wondering what happened to you but didn;t want to bug you since i knew you were going thru the ringer w/DH. :sad2: I'm so very sorry that you have had ot endure this during your rainbow pregs & that you are scared about :baby: but you are super viable now chic so if she has to come early, you should be ok. But I totally know about issues w/placentas & how utterly scary that is. Big :hugs:

3x - :dohh: sorry chic I forget to give a shout out to you & I was just telling someone about you the other day (your triple success story). Oy, I'd prob be scared about Baby A too if it was me, but if Dr's are reassuring they know what they are doing. I think multiples tend to run in the low %iles anyway. Are you following a IUGR diet at all just in case (high protein, always lay on left side, etc)? 

nats - :happydance:!!!

Zebra - love your new avatar :cloud9: I know seems like we were on PARL F-O-R-E-V-E-R waiting for our rainbows. Now that we have them we are like "um, whoa what happened to the time???!!!"

Madrid - aw hope you guys all feel better soon

Taurus - we are doing well except Maia & I have thrush. Just a mild case. basically we've had the kitchen sink thrown at us both as far as BFFing, but I refuse to give up - still pumping like a boob nazi. And she's gained some great weight since our initial weight issues (due to the boob). Oh so when are you going to start trying? crazy girl! Idk how you ladies do it w/a baby & another on the way so I give MAJOR kudos & hats off :howdy: to you ladies - you are all rockstars in my book! But then again, I am 40 & have had so many issues even during pregs (almost lost her late term) that I just can't physically or mentally go thru another pregs let alone a baby :blush:. But that's Ok we'll just spoil the living sh** out of her. :haha: But yours will have a sibling & that's like gold. I know how I feel about all my sisters & that's just so awesome to have. :cloud9:

Big :hug: to all & lots of sticky, sticky :dust:


----------



## Raptasaur

Never get time to come and visit! Just a quick one to say hi. Lucas was four months old yesterday. He's a sweetheart and no bother at all really. I am very lucky. Here's some of the photos a friend took as a baby gift. 
https://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u540/tazpat/35d9087eaafdd34f5032adb4b546d973_zps96d4d156.jpg

Hi to all you lovely ladies. Welcome back Angel, so glad you are in a good and safe place now. You are a strong woman. Will lurk to see your progress. Off to bed as I have my first night out with DH since Lucas was born tomorrow night.


----------



## gbnf

hi all

Nats, Great news on the scan :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm having a bit of a melt down this morning, I've had some back pain yesterday and its still here this morning, its the middle of my back and seems to ease when I get up and move around, I've had some mild cramps as well but think this is just gas. :blush: I feel like my symptoms are disappearing a little nausea not as bad, still really tired, not sure if its the steroids masking my symptom's a little

I'm 6 weeks today, what were everyone else's symptoms at this stage and anybody experience any back pain etc., info would be much appreciated.

Scan is on Monday, i'm terrified as this is always a bad point for me, if there is no h/b I guess it will be all over again.

DH at work all weekend so on my own :cry::cry:

xxxxxx


----------



## nats77

Awww sorry ur feeling like that :( 
I had LOTS of pain specially around 6 weeks, I had bad stomach pain and back ache! I was convinced that it was all over for me but here I am at 9+4 and everything is fine! I still get stomach pains now. Only thing is my symptoms didn't fade at all. But I think as I'm using cyclogest that maybe they wouldn't anyway?? 
I have everything crossed for you Hun and hope it's all just normal growing pains. Good luck for your scan. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## nats77

Hi rap (waves)

Lucas is gorgeous!! Well done you xx


----------



## melfy77

Rap: Leo is gorgeous!! His eyes are so beautiful. All the ladies are gonna be after him:haha:

gbnf: I had lots of cramps and back pain with this pregnancy, and as far as symptom go, they often come and go. The joys of being PARL I guess:dohh:


----------



## Madrid98

Rap he's gorgeous!! 

Gb I've been having back pain every day since bfp. It's a constant thing with my pregnancies. I also had cramps yesterday & was a bit worried too but I know I've had them with Z so it should be normal. The baby will double in size at week 6 so that's why all the cramping. 

Nats congrats on the great scan! It's such a relief!!!

We're a bit better re our colds. Z still has it but she started later than me. I've been very tired and feeling nauseous :thumbup: by Thursday if I haven't heard from the hospital I'll make an appointment with Gp to try to be referred for a scan at the early pregnancy unit. If I'm not very anxious about it I may try to wait until 8 weeks along so that it's easier to see if all is well or not. I can't see a point on injecting myself daily if things aren't progressing as they should. I'm all bruised already.


----------



## gbnf

thanks for the replies girls u all give me the courage and strength to carry on :hugs: :hugs:.

ive been to see me nana and feel a bit better thought the nausea was disappearing until my little cousin came in with fish and gravy :sick::sick: the dirty little cat, thought I was gonna be sick everywhere lol

My backache has eased a lot I think it might be due to sitting at the computer as well, since ive been pregnant im no prisoner contact so been sat at the computer in a office all day used to being on my feet and running around everywhere, just taking it easy this time

anyone else taking steroids at the minute, ive been a bit shaky like my blood sugars are low too never had this the last time, infact all my symptons this time have been very different hoping this is a positive sign 


love to you all xxxxx


----------



## nats77

Glad ur feeling better Hun :thumbup: xx


----------



## Starry Night

Rap - your son is such a cutie!! Such lovely eyes.

3xcharmer - I hope your next scan shows good growth. It seems you are surrounded by a good medical team so they shouldn't let things get out of hand. I hope your little men grow and stay in as long as possible so they can have the healthiest head start possible. 

nats - congrats on your good scan!

gbnf - yeah, all these aches and pains are really stressful, aren't they? I feel like I'm freaking out over everything. I am glad to hear the back aches are going away.

angel - I don't know all the backstory but I'm sorry to hear about the troubles you've been having with your dh. I hope he comes to his senses and gets the help he needs. In the meantime, you are doing your job to protect your little ones and yourself. Your rainbow is almost here and I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes as smoothly as possible.

afm - am feeling absolutely awful. With my son, my nausea peaked around 6 1/2 weeks and I'm approaching that point now. I really hope it doesn't get any worse because death is feeling like a welcome alternative at the moment. LOL Melodramatic, I supposed, but the 24/7 dizziness and queasiness is really draining. I'm able to force some foods down but hardly anything healthy. I only feel decent when I'm flat on my back with my eyes closed. This better be a good sign because I don't want to be this sick for nothing.


----------



## 3xscharmer

Popping in quick to post pics before I forget 23 and 27 week comparison and 27 weeks pic!
 



Attached Files:







comparison 23-27 weeks.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 12









IMG_3761.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dancareoi

My sickness never starts until about 8 weeks.

Rap, Leo is such a cutie.

Parl is a worrying place to be, you never stop worrying until your little rainbow is placed in your arms.

My rainbow Caitlin at 4 weeks


----------



## gbnf

Hi all

dance: absolutely beautiful xxx

Starry: hope you are well

Well ladies scan for me tomorrow at 2.15 I will be 6 + 1 i'm terrified and worried sick today, all positivity has disappeared tomorrow seems like an eternity away. Im really missing my mum today I know she is looking over me and probably really busy up there looking after my angels :hugs::cry::cry:

I'm with a new partner since my last m/c's and maybe why I'm finding it harder, he is so excited and I just cant be, gonna feel like such a failure if its bad news tomorrow, not sure how he will cope with it all.

Hope everyone else is in a better place than me at the minute, sorry for the miserable post 

love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

dancareoi - she's so beautiful!

3xscharmer - lovely bump! Triplets look good on you. ;) 

gbnf - good luck with your scan tomorrow. I think it is understandable how you're feeling. My dh is the eternal optimist and refuses to acknowledge the possibility that this one could end in m/c. To him this is our rainbow and that is that. I just can't share the enthusiasm. 

I hope you and your partner have every reason to celebrate and be excited after tomorrow's scan.


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck with the scan tomorrow gbfn!!!


----------



## gbnf

Thanks every one xx

had such a awful day worrying and getting myself into a state and now my nana has been rushed into hospital:cry::cry:

im really tired but wont sleep I bet

will let you all know the outcome tomorrow

xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry to hear about your nana! Hope she'll be well soon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Gbnf-hang in there. I know it's hard to worry about everyone including yourself while being PARL but I've got lots of good thoughts and TONS of hope being sent your way. FX your ultrasound shows a healthy little bubs and a super strong hb and your nana gets better fast! Will be thinking of you and praying hard!

Had a pity party today but I think it's due to alot of 'stuff' going on. A friend died unexpectedly of cancer complications the day after I found out I had another BO and her funeral was yesterday. Not to mention the weather has been absolute crap lately, the autumn rains are giving me crazy nutso sinus/allergy migraines, my hormones are still bouncing all over the place and I'm dealing with two kids with cabin fever. So I think it's just alot of everything catching up with me. Hopefully this next week goes better...


----------



## nats77

Stalking for gbnf!! Hope your ok Hun xxx


----------



## gbnf

Hi All

firstly thank you all so much for your prayers and your thoughts :hugs::hugs:

because it had paid off seen 5mm lil beanie with a lovely HEARTBEAT measuring on time :happydance::happydance:

I feel so relieved and blessed at the moment :hugs::hugs:

Nana is doing ok and is much better than yesterday

Must apologise for the meltdown over the weekend, you ladies are all true angels xxxx


----------



## nats77

Yay!! I'm so happy! I haven't stopped thinking about you all day! Actually felt anxious for you! Aww so so pleased fantastic news Hun, thanks for updating xx


----------



## gbnf

im on top of the world :happydance::happydance:

My friend once told me people get what they want eventually but special people have to thrive that little bit harder to get what they truly deserve ... I thought that was lovely :hugs:

next scan is 10 days :happydance:


----------



## gbnf

bless you nats you are a true angel, told nana she has to get better and live long enough for her to see our rainbow she has waited long enough 

xxx


----------



## nats77

:blush::blush: xxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats gbfn!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so happy and relieved for you! And also getting that good news about your nana!


----------



## gbnf

Sorry to hear about your friend dairy momma you truly are having a rough time at the moment :hugs::hugs:

xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

So pleased for you. I know that feeling of waiting for the scan and then lying on the bed with baited breath to see what the next few minutes brings.

I know that only too well as I had 5 early scans for my rainbow.


----------



## dairymomma

Glad to hear things are looking up for you Gbnf! And thanks for the thoughts. Last week was rough but things are slowly getting better for me too. I'm thinking of you too.

What is it with Drs not calling when they are supposed to? I'm still waiting on my test results from last week and I was told by 3 different people that the doctor would call me when they came in. If they don't call in an hour, I'm calling there to leave a message. Just tired of always having to call HIM when he's supposed to be calling ME...


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - that's been my experience as well. I have had random ER doctors take pity on me and call with ultrasound results that they found lying on a desk but that's about it. I do think the receptionists are the ones who lose track of info and that's why we don't get called. 

I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## LilSluz

Rap - Lucas is GORGE - love those pics! Beautiful blue eyes <3

Dan awww, Caitlyn is such a cutie! looks so peaceful too :cloud9:

Gbnf - congrats on good scan!

DM - :hugs: so sorry


----------



## LilSluz

3x - great bump pic! :dance:


----------



## NewToAllThis

I hope you don't mind me posting here but wanted to give you ladies some hope. (I was posting here early in my pregnancy with all the same worries and concerns and lots of ladies gave me the hope and strength to get through what is an exceptionally worrying and stressful time)
My background is 3 previous miscarriages and I had all recurrent testing available on the NHS and all came back clear. I paid privately to be tested for NK cells and the result was positive. (Normal levels >5%, mine 11.5%)
Professor Quenby in Coventry drew up a treatment plan which mainly consisted of steroids (Prednisalone 20mg) from BFP up to 13 weeks

I discovered I was pregnant in December last year and duly started on the medication and as you can see from my ticker, I now have a beautiful 4 week old little boy. 
My other main reason for posting is to tell you about the number of times I thought it was all over during early pregnancy. I had spotting, bright red bleeding, LOTS of cramps and backache and the steroids made me shaky and agitated. (Was reading someone asking about the steroids), not to mention the appetite. 

So, please hang on in there as it can be ok to bleed and cramp. All the symptoms of miscarriage that we all know so well. I always think its so cruel that pregnancy symptoms can be so similar to m/c symptoms.

There were numerous times I have sat and cried, convinced it is all over again. 
That is not always the case - please have hope they it can and will happen. 
I hope I have given a little bit of hope and reassurance at this very daunting time.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions about NK cells, steroids etc :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

NewToAllThis said:


> I hope you don't mind me posting here but wanted to give you ladies some hope. (I was posting here early in my pregnancy with all the same worries and concerns and lots of ladies gave me the hope and strength to get through what is an exceptionally worrying and stressful time)
> My background is 3 previous miscarriages and I had all recurrent testing available on the NHS and all came back clear. I paid privately to be tested for NK cells and the result was positive. (Normal levels >5%, mine 11.5%)
> Professor Quenby in Coventry drew up a treatment plan which mainly consisted of steroids (Prednisalone 20mg) from BFP up to 13 weeks
> 
> I discovered I was pregnant in December last year and duly started on the medication and as you can see from my ticker, I now have a beautiful 4 week old little boy.
> My other main reason for posting is to tell you about the number of times I thought it was all over during early pregnancy. I had spotting, bright red bleeding, LOTS of cramps and backache and the steroids made me shaky and agitated. (Was reading someone asking about the steroids), not to mention the appetite.
> 
> So, please hang on in there as it can be ok to bleed and cramp. All the symptoms of miscarriage that we all know so well. I always think its so cruel that pregnancy symptoms can be so similar to m/c symptoms.
> 
> There were numerous times I have sat and cried, convinced it is all over again.
> That is not always the case - please have hope they it can and will happen.
> I hope I have given a little bit of hope and reassurance at this very daunting time.
> 
> Feel free to ask if you have any questions about NK cells, steroids etc :hugs:

Hi, I was under professor Quenby at Birmingham heartlands hosp last year following late mmc in jan 12. Whilst under her clinic I lost another in sept at 9 weeks.

I too had uNK killer cell test in November last year but mine was negAtive.

In December she put me on progesterone 7 days after OV and I caught again straight away. At 7 weeks I had a scan and they put me on clexane. I had frequent scans up until 14 weeks and took the medication until 28 weeks.

At the age of 42 I gave birth to my rainbow 5 weeks ago

So I would second what home said. There is hope for all you ladies, just hang in there


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks for all the good stories. 

I'll say one good thing about feeling sick is it distracts from worrying about the pregnancy. But I did dream about my rainbow last night. I hope it's a good sign.


----------



## nats77

Is anyone else feeling fed up??
I feel so guilty for feeling like it, like I got no right as this pregnancy is all we wanted for two years! But I just feel so awful all the time :( constantly feeling sick, really sick! I've hardly been out in 6 weeks because I feel so bad when I do go out I worry about feeling ill and that sets off my anxiety (which had also got worse since I been pregnant) my oh is always at work so I have no help or support and I just feel really emotional and fed up! I feel like I'm being an awful parent to the three kids I already have as I'm always to ill to do anything!
I know it will pass soon and I should start to feel better but I just wondered if anyone else felt like this or is it just me?? Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

nats77 said:


> Is anyone else feeling fed up??
> I feel so guilty for feeling like it, like I got no right as this pregnancy is all we wanted for two years! But I just feel so awful all the time :( constantly feeling sick, really sick! I've hardly been out in 6 weeks because I feel so bad when I do go out I worry about feeling ill and that sets off my anxiety (which had also got worse since I been pregnant) my oh is always at work so I have no help or support and I just feel really emotional and fed up! I feel like I'm being an awful parent to the three kids I already have as I'm always to ill to do anything!
> I know it will pass soon and I should start to feel better but I just wondered if anyone else felt like this or is it just me?? Xxx

You are perfectly entitled to feel like that, you have been through a lot.

I remember feeling like thAt in my pg. we had been through a lot of heartache and worry and I remember feeling so sick in the mornings then it coming back again in the evening and then felt guilty about moaning because of how much I longed to be in that position,

Just tell yourself it won't last long and it will be worth it


----------



## Starry Night

nats - I feel the same way and I do get lots of help from my dh. I just want to give up at times. I don't even care that I'm lucky to be PARL. I just want the sickness to go away. I'm not "just happy to be pregnant". I whine and cry and complain all day. Being so sick all day and feeling incapable of functioning is so tough. Nausea really ups my anxiety too. Of course, now my sickness has been ebbing the past day or two and as happy as I am about that, I am also worried. There is no winning when PARL, is there?

afm - I've been mainly worried about my lack of stretching pains and round ligament pains. I felt like I had loads in the beginning but now I have hardly any. The lack of stretching is what made me worried about the last two pregnancies I lost. I mean, this time I have had no red spotting of any kind and even my brown spotting only came twice and was minimal. And I'm sicker than I've ever been and loads of other signs. I can only hope the stomach aches I get in the evening are actually stretching pains but it's hard to tell. I just worry about that constantly. :(


----------



## dairymomma

Nats-sure it's normal to feel that way. As you said, it'll pass in time. I'm guessing it's part stress, part lonesomeness when your DH is away, and part pg hormones going bonkers. Hang in there. It'll get better.

Starry-Ain't that the truth? We wish and hope and pray for every pg symptom to be 10 times stronger so we KNOW we're pg, but then we're not happy when we really DO get symptoms that strong...But you hang in there too. It'll get pass one of these days and I'm hopeful it'll be because your hormones are leveling out.

As for me, I'm getting in dire need of a vacation somewhere nice, warm, and (most importantly) AWAY FROM HERE. It's just been too much stress since July and I'm feeling the strain more as the days go by. I thought this last loss wouldn't hit me quite so hard and it really hasn't for the most part. Just the last day or two, I've been seeing lots of newborn pics and mom n baby pics and it's making me sad. Next Sunday is our anniversary and while we can't get away just now, I'm hoping we can at least do something as a family. I'm also FX we can go to my parent's for Thanksgiving or on a long weekend (no kids allowed too! :) ) during the winter to a farming conference. (It'd be a 'working' vacation so DH can't complain about the $$ too much. I got my bases covered! :haha:)


----------



## nats77

Thanks ladies sorry for the moan guess I just needed to vent. I actually got out today! Felt so guilty for not doing anything with lo so we went to the park! He loved it and I think the fresh air did me good to. Also my dh surprised me and came home early today which was lovely. So I do feel a little brighter :) 

Dm sorry your not feeling to bright :( I hope u manage to get away soon x

Starry I haven't had any stretching pains for a while now either I'm sure all is well though x

Dance how are you? Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Well, I'm going out with one of my best galpals tonight and I'm SO looking forward to it even if I do have to haul my kiddos along. We haven't had a chat in ages and I have a feeling we'll be doing alot of it. :) The rest is part cabin-fever too I think and I usually get it in early Summer when everyone else is taking off on summer vacations while I'm stuck at home milking cows and in mid-Fall when the fieldwork/harvest time on the farm starts slowing down but it's still nice enough to spend time outside. There is the added stress of the last few months but it's not like I didn't expect to feel this way this time of year either.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - have fun with your friend and I hope you get your vacation. DH and I took a small getaway trip this summer and it was a total blast. We had a lot of fun, some great sex (tmi, lol) and a lot of relaxation. It was just a joy to be reminded that I can have fun and not worry about the whole baby thing.


----------



## dairymomma

Ironically we don't have much BDing going on when we go on vacation. :haha: We're both usually so exhausted from traveling to get to my parent's house and, since we stay there, I'm just a tad squeamish about BDing. I'm so nervous about my parents hearing us. :blush: We haven't really gone anywhere other than a farming conference a few years ago and I was recovering from another miscarriage at that point so we really couldn't do anything even though we were kid-free for the weekend. And supper was great. We chatted for almost 2 hours and it was SO nice to have an adult conversation again! I've been talking to a 2 year old and a 4 year old most of the time lately and DH has been working L-O-N-G days of late & coming home after I go to bed, so talking to someone my age was nice. :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Rap, Lucas is gorgeous.

3x, love your bump pics

Angel, great to see you back and so happy you are in a much better place, hugs though as you've really been through it lately, you are gonna meet you little one very soon.

GBNF, great news on scan and your nana.

I have a lot of catching up to do, Morgan keeps me so busy these days, he is 6 months in Monday, where the hell did the time go! 

I've just posted in RMC thread too as been interviewed for an article in paper about RMC and my success story. 

Hope everyone is doing ok x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Starry Night

Lee - oh look at all that chubby cuteness! I love when babies reach the squishy stage. He looks so happy. aw...my heart is melting.

dairy - oh, we never BD when visiting relatives. At my in-laws they are just across the hall and at my parents' house my sister is in the next room. I don't know how good we are at 'quiet sex' and I don't want to chance anything. This summer it was just the two of us and we stayed in a hotel. 

afm - had a bit of brown spotting again last night. It was a small amount and mixed in with cm when I wiped but it definitely put the scare in me. Dh and I had had some sexy times (but no actual DTD) earlier that day so I'm hoping it was just that. My sickness picked up a bit again and I'm feeling some stretching so for now I'll wait for my scan on Tuesday.


----------



## MissMaternal

Loving the pics of Lucas, Caitlin and Morgan! Lee where the heck has 6 months gone?! Unbelievable! Xx

Angel it's so good to see you back and know you're safe. Can't wait to see pics of bubba! Xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Starry... thinking of you, these early days are the worst and we all know how you are feeling. I did find a bit of nooky also aggravated things so I abstained for a few weeks much to DH's dismay! How are you feeling today?

Lee... OMG 6 months!!!!!!! And look at those gorgeous chubby cheeks, so healthy and happy, and so long deserved. I must pop over to the RMC thread as well.

How you doing Miss Maternal?

Sorry but it's a quick one from me. I'm so restless I can hardly sit to type! Well I've been cursed with restless legs syndrome throughout this whole pregnancy but this past few days I've also developed a bit of PGP, really low pressure and Braxton hicks galore, all day. Baby has significantly dropped in the past week so I'm kind of hoping he/she will arrive early. I would love it if it was h/s hurrying along but I get the feeling that this one will stay warm in my uterus until induction at 39 weeks :-/

xoxo


----------



## LeeC

The time really does fly by, I never realised how consuming being a mummy would be, I love it. 

Nats, I remember feeling guilty complaining too, but we are entitled to moan now and then, pregnancy is tough, especially PARL, just because we are extra grateful and appreciative doesn't make us exempt from down days.

Reading all these pregnancy updates in here and MARL is making me broody.


----------



## nats77

I got pains today and I'm really worried! I had a scan a week ago and everything was fine next scan is two weeks time! I feel sick I've got a terrible headache but it's the pains, probably the same as I've had before but I don't know? I just wish I could stop worrying but I can't!! Some birthday this is turning out to be!! :( xx


----------



## Starry Night

nats - I keep getting pains too. In my stomach and around my pubic bone. Freaks me out every time. I hope you can find a way to enjoy your birthday. Happy Birthday.

angel - thanks. I am feeling a bit better. It really was only a few tiny spots of brown and only when I dabbed a bit up there. It didn't even show up when I wiped. We've mostly been on a sex ban too but sometimes I need a 'fix'. lol But now I"m going to be good.

It is so hard to shake this nagging, sinking feeling that something is wrong. I know it's still early but I feel like I should be growing more. It doesn't feel like anything is going on 'in there' so it's hard to imagine a healthy bubs. 4 more days until my scan and I know for sure.


----------



## LeeC

Danca. I just seen your pic, Caitlin is beautiful.


----------



## dancareoi

LeeC said:


> Danca. I just seen your pic, Caitlin is beautiful.

Thanks, Morgan is lovely too, can't believe he is 6 months already that has flown.

I would love to have another but DH says 4 is enough. I know he's right.

We had so many problems getting Caitlin and now I'm 42 those problems would probably be even worse. The last 2 years have been a mix of heartace and worry and I know we shouldn't put ourselves and more importantly the kids through that again, but accepting that isn't easy.


----------



## nats77

Can anyone recommend a Doppler? Or even better anyone got one for sale lol xx


----------



## Madrid98

I have a scan booked for Wednesday. I'm so nervous already!!


----------



## Madrid98

I have the angelsounds. Does the job but you have to wait until about 10 weeks, so it should be perfect for you.


----------



## gbnf

hi all 

hope you are well 

scan for me again on Thursday feeling very nervous, if all is well this time then this will be the furthest I have ever got :happydance::happydance:

Been car shopping too over the weekend cabriolets and babys don't really mix well lol xxx

Nats hope you are ok and feeling brighter sending big hugs xxx


----------



## nats77

Gbnf so glad ur back was getting worried about you xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Hello! Sorry for disappearing for a while! Glad to see everyone is well!

I had my Mom come for a visit, and we headed to the north if Vietnam for a little holiday. I needed some pool time! I got a lot of clothing made, which as great! I have 6 dresses that fit comfortably now and will hopefully last me the rest of the pregnancy. I am feeling ok, have been getting some funny little sensations now and again. I am thinking it might actually be early fetal movement, but maybeI am getting a little ahead of myself! 

I have a crazy two weeks ahead of me... sorting our house and getting everything prepared for our big move! I can't believe how much we have to get ready and move! We have only been in Vietnam for 3 years, but have managed to accumulate so much stuff!

Sorry for the selfie... hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Starry Night

gbnf - glad to hear you're doing well. good luck with your scan on thursday!

Madrid - good luck with your scan tomorrow. Hope all goes well.

viet - moving can be such a pain. I hope it all comes together as smoothly as possible.

afm - had a scan today and everything is perfect! This is a major milestone for me as my losses all were measuring behind with slow heart beats at this point. still a ways until second tri but this is a good start.


----------



## gbnf

hi lovely ladies

nat: im just about holding out till Thursday have been feeling pretty rough the past few days and really tired all that car shopping has worn me out and now back at work, had some strange pulling sensations at the side of my pelvis today??? anyone else had this 

Starrynight: hope you are ok

I will let all you lovely ladies know how I get on thusday ... 2 more sleeps :happydance::happydance:

sorry if I have missed anyone xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Starry that's a very good start :happydance: I did have scans with my mc pregnancies and by the 7th week is all wasn't ok it ended badly; with last one I had a scan at 7wks6 and all was perfect and it continued, so I'm feeling very positive for you too!!

I'm scared about tomorrow and I hope it won't affect my sleep tonight! Really worried but focusing on all the symptoms.


----------



## nats77

I've been in pain for the last three days, this morning I've woken up and I'm really uncomfortable again :( I've had pains on and off throughout this whole pregnancy so I'm trying to convince myself I'm ok. I don't think they will see me at the hospital. Last time I told them I had pain they told me to take a paracetamol and rest!! I should have a Doppler arriving today so hoping I can find some comfort in that! I just don't understand why all this is happening now?? I really thought I was out of the woods!! I'm so worried :( x


----------



## Madrid98

What sort of pain are you having? Is it like cramps? That could be normal!


----------



## Starry Night

madrid - good luck with your scan today!

nats - I'm sorry you're worrying. I hope your doppler comes in and you can get the reassuring sound of your baby's heart beat! But pains are pretty normal. I think pains tend to get worse the more pregnancies you have.


----------



## nats77

Funnily enough my pains eased right off late morning and now are gone!! On top of that my Doppler arrived and I got to hear the beautiful sound of my baby's heart beat! So I am feeling much better and definitely reassured. Sorry for the melt down earlier :blush: xx

Madrid how was your scan? Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Glad all is well now nat!

The scan went really well! Baby is measuring 8wks1, which goes exactly with my calculations. The doctor said she/he has a good strong hb! We could see it very clearly in the screen! :cloud9: 
I'm going to tell my older children today!


----------



## nats77

Yay congrats Madrid that's fab news xx


----------



## Starry Night

Madrid - I am so super pleased for you! I bet your other children will be thrilled. 

nats - so glad the pains have stopped and that you could hear the heart beat.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hello ladies! Hope your all doing well.. I'm still in the game :) have a scan next Wednesday to make sure of dates etc.. As I'm not totally sure when I'm due lol will let you know how I get on :)


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: Abi!! How far do you think you are?


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies,
Sorry I have not been here for a long time but this thread gave me hope, congrats to all the new mums in this thread.
Just a little reminder about myself, I had 4 mc all before 7 weeks, I then asked to be referred to dr Shehata team in Epsom, the team has been great, I am now 23 weeks. I had scans a almost every 2-3 weeks, and it has been assuring, everything is going well apart from weird symptoms that I am having, panic attacks, and extreme nightmares that does not make me sleep at night. 
Happy and healthy pregnancy for all xxx


----------



## ttcmoon

Girls may I join you all.I am still trying for my first rainbow after 2 losses.I had IUI this cycle.I have PCOS,hypothyroidism,elevated hymocysteine levels and hubby lacks in morphology.It was only 5% and 8% during our this months IUI.I am still hopeful and keeping my fingers crossed.He had good count (85mil post wash) and good motility.I had my last loss in Dec 2012 and I am trying again since february but no pregnancies till now.For my last pregnancy I had to try for 1.5+ yrs.So in a nutshell I am battling losses with infertility.
I can't say I am happy to see you all here.Because it is heart breaking to have multiple losses.But yes it is good to know that I am not alone and there are many girls like me and many of them graduated with flying colours.I feel depressed and helpless sometimes and ask myself "why me?" I still do not know the answer.And also I do not know whether it is going to happen ever.But still trying to keep my head high and keep some hope for me.
I am here to support you all and I expect the same back.Thanks all :)


----------



## gbnf

Hi All 

i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan

don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:

Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time 

people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again

goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx


----------



## hur575

I am really sorry to hear this gbfn, that sucks, please do not lose hope, after 4 I really felt there was no hope for me, see professor Quenby as you planed and hope you get your rainbow baby with the treatment. xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry gbfn :cry: I really thought this was it for you! :hugs: I hope dr s will help you & that you'll get your rainbow very soon


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome ttcmoon!! Good luck to you too Hun!!


----------



## nats77

Gbnf, :cry::hugs::cry::hugs: I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## melfy77

:hi:

gbnf: oh no I'm so sorry:cry: I was really hoping this one would be your rainbow:cry: 12 MC in 12 years?! it's so unfair!!!:hugs: Hope the referral works and that they'll be able to come up with something to try:hugs:

Madrid: Great news, so happy for you:happydance: You'll be out of 1st trimester in no time:thumbup:

nats: Glad everything is going well and that the pain stopped :)

ttcmoon: Welcome :) Of course we're here to support you:thumbup: Good luck in your ttc journey. I have no experience with infertility but can only imagine how painful it must be to lose a baby after trying for so long (even though it hurts no matter how long you've been trying for):hugs:

3x: Soooooo apperently davies mentioned something about something about someone giving birth to triplets...:blush: Where are the pics?!?! We're waiting:winkwink: Hope all of you are doing well:hugs:

AFM...Almost in 3rd trimester!!! When did that happen?!:happydance: Zoe's gonna be a big sister in a few months!!! Had a major freak out 2-3 nights ago. I woke up with wet underwear and wasn't sure it was only pee, since I still had that constant wet feeling. Thankfully it didn't happen again so I guess she was just pushing against my bladder (she's done it before :haha:) But at my next app I will also mention the random contractions I'm having every once in a while, not sure they're only braxton hicks :shrug:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Sorry been MIA - Hubby is away and Leo is a very active little boy so I hardly have any time at all!

Just dropping by to say so sorry to hear your news GB... It is such hard going all this heartbreak. I hope you get your wish xx

Hello all the lovely second timers... and third!! Nats so pleased to see you here and also Angel you are doing so well!! 

Sending lots of hugs to my bump bud Lee and Mighty Morgan!!


----------



## dancareoi

gbnf said:


> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx

I am so sorry.

I saw prof Quenby last year and my rainbow is now 6 weeks old 

She started by taking blood and tested for a few things to start like thyroid and diabetes. Everything came back clear .

She then suggested uNK killer cell test. This can't be done on NHS so cost £360 at Coventry and warks hospital. This was Also clear but if you have elevated cell levels they can give you steroids.

As all the normal tests were clear she concluded I was super fertile meaning I get pg very easing and rather than body expelling straight away before knowing you are pg my body was keeping it leading to mmc. I had 2 last year at 13 & 9 weeks.

She then decided to make me less fertile so in theory when u do get pg it should be better so I was put on progesterone 7 days after OV and I caught straight away again and if was a keeper 

I also saw an acupuncturist who specialised in fertility and miscarriAge. He decided my blood quality wasn't good enough so gave dietary tips and placed needles to help blood flow to womb. I saw him every week from before I was pg to 15 weeks, then went to every 2 weeks and then once a month:

Kerry gold butter, at least 2 eggs every day, spinach, kale, broccoli, beetroot and a good cut of steak not over cooked.

I therefore ate a spinach omelette every day!

Hopefully prof Quenby can help you. If your doc won't refer you, it might be a good idea to email her yourself, she always replies to her mails.

Sending big hugs your way. Xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

melfy77 said:


> :hi:
> 
> gbnf: oh no I'm so sorry:cry: I was really hoping this one would be your rainbow:cry: 12 MC in 12 years?! it's so unfair!!!:hugs: Hope the referral works and that they'll be able to come up with something to try:hugs:
> 
> Madrid: Great news, so happy for you:happydance: You'll be out of 1st trimester in no time:thumbup:
> 
> nats: Glad everything is going well and that the pain stopped :)
> 
> ttcmoon: Welcome :) Of course we're here to support you:thumbup: Good luck in your ttc journey. I have no experience with infertility but can only imagine how painful it must be to lose a baby after trying for so long (even though it hurts no matter how long you've been trying for):hugs:
> 
> 3x: Soooooo apperently davies mentioned something about something about someone giving birth to triplets...:blush: Where are the pics?!?! We're waiting:winkwink: Hope all of you are doing well:hugs: [END QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, too damn early for my liking but:
> Grimm(A) - had to be born, he broke his water and turns out the reason for the growth issues were from a true knot in his cord, which can be very very dangerous and we could have lost him if I'd went a couple more weeks. He was born at 11:38pm on October 10, 2013 at 22 minutes before my 28th week. We're not sure what his weight is as the system says 1lb130z, his bed says 1lb3oz but also says 810kgs, which is 1lb7oz...anyways, he's 13.5 inches long and doing okay, he is on the osculating ventilator to keep him from getting holes in his lungs. I got to change his diaper last night for the first time and give him an opack, which is just breastmilk on a swab.
> 
> Holland(B) - was born at 11:39pm, 2lb6oz 14.75 inches and has two pneumothorax's (holes in the lungs) but is healing and otherwise doing good, got to give him opack 2x's yesterday and touch him for a few minutes.
> 
> Liam (C) was born at 11:40pm 2lb5oz 14.3 inches and is doing the worst right now, we're really worried about him, he has two pneumothorax's, a grade 2 brain bleed and it appears as if blood is pooling into his stomach and no-one know's why, it's all purple and distended.
> 
> All three were on c-pap for the first 18hours but one by one got put on the osculating vent, Holland was actually getting ready to go back to the nasal canal when they discovered his holes and decided to put him on the osc. vent so he could heal, Liam's on it for the same reason but Grimm is only on it to prevent holes. They are all on 21% oxygen though, WHICH IS WHAT WE BREATHE, which is the highlight of my day. It's really up and down right now, it's also really emotional and confusing and all sorts of emotions, there's also lots of tears and fears. I doubt I'm on here much as I spend most of my time surfing the net for preemie info. But I'll try and check in when I can.


----------



## heart tree

Oh Charmer! :hugs: I was told by Davies and Hopeful that you had them. Thank you so much for the update. I have been worried and thinking about you and your boys. It's excruciating to have a baby (babies) early and to be in the NICU. I have somewhat of an understanding of what you are going through, though not to the extent you are dealing with. What I completely understand is how emotional it is to see your baby hooked up to machines, to not be able to hold them and nurse them when you want to and to not be able to bring them home. I'm assuming you are still in the hospital yourself. I wish I could tell you it gets easier, but it doesn't. Once you go home, it is really difficult. You will have good days and bad days while they are there. I hope you have a good support system. I hope there are people who can advocate for you in the hospital. As great as the doctors and nurses can be, sometimes they give you differing opinions. In my case I was often advised to give her more formula rather than breastfeed her which went against all my instincts. When you hear doctors and nurses telling you that, you tend to listen to them. My mother advocated for me as I was a mess of emotions and hormones. She made it very clear that it was my intention to breastfeed and we were going to do that as much as possible. If there is something that doesn't feel right, and you don't have the energy or mental ability to speak up, I hope there is someone who can for you. My other piece of advice is to make sure you eat. I found it so hard to find time to eat and sleep when Delilah was in the NICU. But your body and your babies need you to do both. If you ever need to talk, I'm here as a fellow preemie/NICU mommy. I'm saying all of my prayers to the universe that your boys will heal and grow quickly. xo

PS I sent you a friend request on FB


----------



## gbnf

do you have professor quenby e-mail address xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

3x - how are you and the triplets doing?

Gbnf - she has 2 email addresses the one I used is [email protected] . You may be able to google the other one, but this should be sufficient.

From week 7 of pg I injected clexane once a day.

They were fabulous, especially the midwife who looks after the clinic, Rachel small, if you google her you will find an email address.

She scanned me at 7,8,9,11 & 14 weeks and said we could keep going until week 20

I'd be interested to know how you get on xx


----------



## Zebra2023

Gbfn - I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you :hugs:

3x - I am hoping your 3 little boys hang in there and grow big and strong, thinking of you through this difficult time. 3 adorable names you have chosen :hugs:


----------



## 3xscharmer

Thanks ladies

Heart - Thanks for the kind words, I've been home for 4 days now, I was only in the hospital for 3. I'm lucky that this NICU is all for breastfeeding, when I walked in last night with 10 vials, they all but clapped for me and were really giddy. They are definitely breast is best there. I didn't get to see my babies for almost 72 hours because I had a small fever for an hour and didn't want to get them sick and then saw them last night and can't see them again until I'm sure that this slight cough is not going to turn into a full blown cold. It sucks! I had them one week ago today and have only gotten to see them 3-4 days.


----------



## Starry Night

3xscharmer - thinking of you and your babies. I hope you're feeling better soon so you can go and see your boys as often as you want.


----------



## dairymomma

3X-glad to hear you are doing okay and that your little boys are here. Will be sending hope and good thoughts your way. I know it's got to be hard not seeing your babies and I hope your cough goes away soon so you can be there more. 

Selfish rant starts now...

After an amazing day of mostly 'Me' time, I found out my newly married s-i-l is expecting...in May...within DAYS of what would have been my due date this last time...

I was SO excited for her but it's still like, WHEN will it be MY turn to announce a PREGNANCY and not a miscarriage? I had to leave the room because I was starting to cry it hurt SO bad. Just when I thought I was doing better too...

Selfish rant over.


----------



## ttcmoon

gbnf said:


> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx

I am so sorry dear gbnf!It is really heart breaking.:hugs:
I hope your visit to professor quenby at heartlands hospital gives you your much awaited rainbow soon.


----------



## ttcmoon

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome.LTTC and then miscarriage is really frustratingbut I am glad to get you all beside me.

3xscharmer - Keeping you and your babies in my prayers.I'll be always here for any support you need.Please take proper medication for your cough.Get well soon.

Dairy - all SIL's and preggy now.3 of my SIL's had daughters in 2013.They do not know about my miscarriages.And all keep on asking me about my baby planning.They think I am career oriented and selfish.And here I am too proud to admit I am lacking in baby dept.I always tell them about my deadlines and work :( I hope they knew how much I am struggling for a baby.But again I dont want any pity from anyone.Well...I am very complicated!
I can understand why you are ranting.Not sure when the day will come fore us.


----------



## tuckie27

3x- you and your boys are in my thoughts and prayers. Try to take care of yourself & get some rest too :hugs: I'm sure you're scared, but mamas are the toughest people I know. 

Gb :hugs: sorry hon. I hope you get the answers you need or the right treatment plan to get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

3x I didn't realised you've had your babies until now!! Congrats on their birth and I hope you get all cleared from that cold very soon so you can be with them as much as you want. 

So sorry dairy! It's so difficult to see others announcing pregnancies when you're going through losses!!!


----------



## LeeC

3x gorgeous pics of your boys on FB. You are in my thoughts and so are your little darlings. xxx


----------



## Lallie81

Thinking of you 3x and hoping you keep getting good news about your boys.....:hugs:

So very very sorry gb.... Hoping you get some answers soon xx

How's everyone else doing? Angel are you due next??

L
x


----------



## dairymomma

Doing better today. Spent the day with my s-i-ls shopping, eating, and visiting. No kids allowed. It was AWESOME. I've got the best s-i-ls ever. They noticed I was feeling down and went out of their way to make me feel better. We talked and talked and talked and now I feel like the weight of the world is off my shoulders. The amazing thing is they all understood why the news hurt so much and were totally okay with letting me go off for a few minutes when I needed to. I'm feeling really relaxed and chilled right now.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so glad they were so understanding. It does make things a little more bearable.

afm - suffering the pregnancy insomnia something terrible today. I've been up since 3am and now it's morning. I can hear ds talking in his room. Ugh.


----------



## Madrid98

I had terrible insomnia in my previous pregnancy. I'm hoping it won't happen this time around.


----------



## Starry Night

I get it every time. So annoying. I watched 3 episodes of "Call the Midwife" in a row. ha ha

And I'm so bunged up!!! I'm only going once every 3 days, if that. I feel like I have to go but I can't. My stomach is just so bloated and achey. :cry: I've even resorted to prune juice (so yucky) and so far am waiting for it to work. I've had 2 glasses and don't want to overdo it but I just want to go.


----------



## AngelSerenity

gbnf, so so sorry to read your news. We all know how you are feeling and I hope in time the right path for you will appear. I agree with the other ladies if you have an appointment lined up you might as well go, what have you got to lose right? At least from that you can make some informed decisions xoxo

3x...I couldn't believe the news when I read it, sending you sincere prayers and wishes for you all at this worrying time. I hope you get to see your triplets very soon and their angels are protecting them while the progress and get better :hugs:


Hi everybody I hope you are all well :flower:



Lallie81 said:


> Thinking of you 3x and hoping you keep getting good news about your boys.....:hugs:
> 
> So very very sorry gb.... Hoping you get some answers soon xx
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Angel are you due next??
> 
> L
> x

Is it me?!? :wacko::winkwink::dohh: ****! I'm doing ok, 37 weeks yesterday :happydance:. At my weekly check up the comment was 'errrmmm I don't think you'll be about much longer'. Baby is engaged and quite far from what they said, I can feel h/s grinding my pubic bones while I pee and h/s is creeping lower every day :happydance:. I'm now on the come on baby let's do this as I would so love to avoid induction, but at the same time I need to remain chilled in case it goes that way so I don't freak lol.

Can't believe that we've made it this far, especially on top of redundancy, separation and regular stress from my ex-DH. Feeling blessed :cloud9:


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf said:


> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx

Hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. I don't post on here often but I did when I was in the early stages of my pregnancy. 
The reason I'm posting is I saw Professor Quenby after 3 early losses (2mmc at 6 to 7 weeks and a natural loss at 5 weeks) and I was tested for levels of uNK cells and my count came back high ( normal is up to 5%, mine were 11.5%) so I was treated with Prednisalone and progesterone from bfp and clexane injections from 6 weeks. It worked for me, my rainbow is now nearly 6 weeks old. 

You don't need a GP referral. You can contact her directly. She now works at University Hospital in Coventry. The test is not covered by the NHS so you would have to pay anyway. I paid £360 for the test and the results took 6 weeks. If you test positive, she will give you a letter to give to your GP with a treatment plan in the event of pregnancy. 

You can email her secretary and she will sort out the necessary details. Its [email protected]

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

NewToAllThis said:


> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx
> 
> Hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. I don't post on here often but I did when I was in the early stages of my pregnancy.
> The reason I'm posting is I saw Professor Quenby after 3 early losses (2mmc at 6 to 7 weeks and a natural loss at 5 weeks) and I was tested for levels of uNK cells and my count came back high ( normal is up to 5%, mine were 11.5%) so I was treated with Prednisalone and progesterone from bfp and clexane injections from 6 weeks. It worked for me, my rainbow is now nearly 6 weeks old.
> 
> You don't need a GP referral. You can contact her directly. She now works at University Hospital in Coventry. The test is not covered by the NHS so you would have to pay anyway. I paid £360 for the test and the results took 6 weeks. If you test positive, she will give you a letter to give to your GP with a treatment plan in the event of pregnancy.
> 
> You can email her secretary and she will sort out the necessary details. Its [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

You were probably seeing her when I was. I paid for same test as you but my uNK were normal. I don't know about you, but when doing uNK they did a little thing to womb lining, something to do with regenerating itself. I was also on clexane and my dd rainbow is 6 1/2 weeks old.

Gbnf you have nothing to lose by contacting professor Quenby and everything to gain.


----------



## NewToAllThis

dancareoi said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx
> 
> Hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. I don't post on here often but I did when I was in the early stages of my pregnancy.
> The reason I'm posting is I saw Professor Quenby after 3 early losses (2mmc at 6 to 7 weeks and a natural loss at 5 weeks) and I was tested for levels of uNK cells and my count came back high ( normal is up to 5%, mine were 11.5%) so I was treated with Prednisalone and progesterone from bfp and clexane injections from 6 weeks. It worked for me, my rainbow is now nearly 6 weeks old.
> 
> You don't need a GP referral. You can contact her directly. She now works at University Hospital in Coventry. The test is not covered by the NHS so you would have to pay anyway. I paid £360 for the test and the results took 6 weeks. If you test positive, she will give you a letter to give to your GP with a treatment plan in the event of pregnancy.
> 
> You can email her secretary and she will sort out the necessary details. Its [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You were probably seeing her when I was. I paid for same test as you but my uNK were normal. I don't know about you, but when doing uNK they did a little thing to womb lining, something to do with regenerating itself. I was also on clexane and my dd rainbow is 6 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> Gbnf you have nothing to lose by contacting professor Quenby and everything to gain.Click to expand...

I had my test at the end of October last year. Gosh, our rainbows are similar ages. Hugo was due on 27th Aug but wasn't in a rush to appear so was 2 weeks overdue. 

Yes - she scratched my womb lining which she said made you more fertile, plus would help thicken it as another issue I had was thin lining. Worked for me as I was pregnant by mid December. 
DH also has a low sperm count so we are a good advertisement for 'miracles can happen'.


----------



## dancareoi

NewToAllThis said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx
> 
> Hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. I don't post on here often but I did when I was in the early stages of my pregnancy.
> The reason I'm posting is I saw Professor Quenby after 3 early losses (2mmc at 6 to 7 weeks and a natural loss at 5 weeks) and I was tested for levels of uNK cells and my count came back high ( normal is up to 5%, mine were 11.5%) so I was treated with Prednisalone and progesterone from bfp and clexane injections from 6 weeks. It worked for me, my rainbow is now nearly 6 weeks old.
> 
> You don't need a GP referral. You can contact her directly. She now works at University Hospital in Coventry. The test is not covered by the NHS so you would have to pay anyway. I paid £360 for the test and the results took 6 weeks. If you test positive, she will give you a letter to give to your GP with a treatment plan in the event of pregnancy.
> 
> You can email her secretary and she will sort out the necessary details. Its [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You were probably seeing her when I was. I paid for same test as you but my uNK were normal. I don't know about you, but when doing uNK they did a little thing to womb lining, something to do with regenerating itself. I was also on clexane and my dd rainbow is 6 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> Gbnf you have nothing to lose by contacting professor Quenby and everything to gain.Click to expand...
> 
> I had my test at the end of October last year. Gosh, our rainbows are similar ages. Hugo was due on 27th Aug but wasn't in a rush to appear so was 2 weeks overdue.
> 
> Yes - she scratched my womb lining which she said made you more fertile, plus would help thicken it as another issue I had was thin lining. Worked for me as I was pregnant by mid December.
> DH also has a low sperm count so we are a good advertisement for 'miracles can happen'.Click to expand...

I had mmc in sept last year and missed oct OV so has to wait until end of November for my test, I was then pg in dec. my rainbow was a section 2 weeks early due to transverse lie.

Prof Q was amazed when I saw her again in feb this year at 7 weeks of as she couldn't believe at my age we had caught first time of TTC after mmc .

She believes I may be super fertile which means you get pg very easily but mc more often.

Your rainbow was due on my 42nd bday, my rainbow Caitlin was born a week after my birthday. I wanted a September baby not an August baby as I think it is a bit advantage being an older one.

My eldest DS and dd are both November babies and DS has just started Grammer school!


----------



## NewToAllThis

dancareoi said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx
> 
> Hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. I don't post on here often but I did when I was in the early stages of my pregnancy.
> The reason I'm posting is I saw Professor Quenby after 3 early losses (2mmc at 6 to 7 weeks and a natural loss at 5 weeks) and I was tested for levels of uNK cells and my count came back high ( normal is up to 5%, mine were 11.5%) so I was treated with Prednisalone and progesterone from bfp and clexane injections from 6 weeks. It worked for me, my rainbow is now nearly 6 weeks old.
> 
> You don't need a GP referral. You can contact her directly. She now works at University Hospital in Coventry. The test is not covered by the NHS so you would have to pay anyway. I paid £360 for the test and the results took 6 weeks. If you test positive, she will give you a letter to give to your GP with a treatment plan in the event of pregnancy.
> 
> You can email her secretary and she will sort out the necessary details. Its [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You were probably seeing her when I was. I paid for same test as you but my uNK were normal. I don't know about you, but when doing uNK they did a little thing to womb lining, something to do with regenerating itself. I was also on clexane and my dd rainbow is 6 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> Gbnf you have nothing to lose by contacting professor Quenby and everything to gain.Click to expand...
> 
> I had my test at the end of October last year. Gosh, our rainbows are similar ages. Hugo was due on 27th Aug but wasn't in a rush to appear so was 2 weeks overdue.
> 
> Yes - she scratched my womb lining which she said made you more fertile, plus would help thicken it as another issue I had was thin lining. Worked for me as I was pregnant by mid December.
> DH also has a low sperm count so we are a good advertisement for 'miracles can happen'.Click to expand...
> 
> I had mmc in sept last year and missed oct OV so has to wait until end of November for my test, I was then pg in dec. my rainbow was a section 2 weeks early due to transverse lie.
> 
> Prof Q was amazed when I saw her again in feb this year at 7 weeks of as she couldn't believe at my age we had caught first time of TTC after mmc .
> 
> She believes I may be super fertile which means you get pg very easily but mc more often.
> 
> Your rainbow was due on my 42nd bday, my rainbow Caitlin was born a week after my birthday. I wanted a September baby not an August baby as I think it is a bit advantage being an older one.
> 
> My eldest DS and dd are both November babies and DS has just started Grammer school!Click to expand...

Gosh, how similar are we?! I had an early natural loss in the September, had the biopsy at the end of October and a BFP on 19th Dec. I too didn't want an August baby due to school years but didn't want to go 14 days over either, Sept 1st would have done, lol!!

I'm 38 so no spring chicken, but he is my first (and probably last) baby. I didn't tell her that the treatment had worked until I emailed her a photo of Hugo when he was born (for fear of jinxing things). She was thrilled. My success backs her research and the need for the NHS to recognise that uNK cell activity does indeed contribute to recurrent miscarriage.

She is IMO an amazing lady. I never dared to hope I would get my rainbow. :cloud9:


----------



## dancareoi

NewToAllThis said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> i cant believe im leaving you all prematurely again :nope::nope:, scan this morning showed baby stopped growing at 6 + 6 so died just after last scan
> 
> don't know what to think or do anymore not sure if I can out myself through this anymore, I think im just going to have to accept that my lifelong dream of being a mammy is never going to be:cry::cry:
> 
> Im off to see the g.p this afternoon and going to ask for a referral to professor quenby at heartlands hospital, she if she can through up anything new this is my last time time
> 
> people say time is a healer but after 12 years and 12 rmc I don't think my heart will ever be whole again
> 
> goodnight god bless lil one mammy and daddy love you millions, hope nana and granda in heaven are looking after you all xxxx
> 
> Hun, I am so so sorry for your loss. I don't post on here often but I did when I was in the early stages of my pregnancy.
> The reason I'm posting is I saw Professor Quenby after 3 early losses (2mmc at 6 to 7 weeks and a natural loss at 5 weeks) and I was tested for levels of uNK cells and my count came back high ( normal is up to 5%, mine were 11.5%) so I was treated with Prednisalone and progesterone from bfp and clexane injections from 6 weeks. It worked for me, my rainbow is now nearly 6 weeks old.
> 
> You don't need a GP referral. You can contact her directly. She now works at University Hospital in Coventry. The test is not covered by the NHS so you would have to pay anyway. I paid £360 for the test and the results took 6 weeks. If you test positive, she will give you a letter to give to your GP with a treatment plan in the event of pregnancy.
> 
> You can email her secretary and she will sort out the necessary details. Its [email protected]
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Good luck :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You were probably seeing her when I was. I paid for same test as you but my uNK were normal. I don't know about you, but when doing uNK they did a little thing to womb lining, something to do with regenerating itself. I was also on clexane and my dd rainbow is 6 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> Gbnf you have nothing to lose by contacting professor Quenby and everything to gain.Click to expand...
> 
> I had my test at the end of October last year. Gosh, our rainbows are similar ages. Hugo was due on 27th Aug but wasn't in a rush to appear so was 2 weeks overdue.
> 
> Yes - she scratched my womb lining which she said made you more fertile, plus would help thicken it as another issue I had was thin lining. Worked for me as I was pregnant by mid December.
> DH also has a low sperm count so we are a good advertisement for 'miracles can happen'.Click to expand...
> 
> I had mmc in sept last year and missed oct OV so has to wait until end of November for my test, I was then pg in dec. my rainbow was a section 2 weeks early due to transverse lie.
> 
> Prof Q was amazed when I saw her again in feb this year at 7 weeks of as she couldn't believe at my age we had caught first time of TTC after mmc .
> 
> She believes I may be super fertile which means you get pg very easily but mc more often.
> 
> Your rainbow was due on my 42nd bday, my rainbow Caitlin was born a week after my birthday. I wanted a September baby not an August baby as I think it is a bit advantage being an older one.
> 
> My eldest DS and dd are both November babies and DS has just started Grammer school!Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, how similar are we?! I had an early natural loss in the September, had the biopsy at the end of October and a BFP on 19th Dec. I too didn't want an August baby due to school years but didn't want to go 14 days over either, Sept 1st would have done, lol!!
> 
> I'm 38 so no spring chicken, but he is my first (and probably last) baby. I didn't tell her that the treatment had worked until I emailed her a photo of Hugo when he was born (for fear of jinxing things). She was thrilled. My success backs her research and the need for the NHS to recognise that uNK cell activity does indeed contribute to recurrent miscarriage.
> 
> She is IMO an amazing lady. I never dared to hope I would get my rainbow. :cloud9:Click to expand...

My rainbow is my fourth child, I had my first At 30.

She did the uNK test with me as has run out of ideas as to how to treat me. With me a lot of it is down to my age and no one can help with that!

I put our success down to a combination of the progesterone and clexane prof q put me on and the womb lining thing during uNK test, plus the work of the acupuncturist I saw before and during.

Whatever it was I am so thankful for Caitlin. I now have 2 boys and 2 girls.

I would love more but DH has said no! Thing is I expect we would have problems again due to me being a year older now than when we got pg last year!

So for all you ladies, our 2 stories should give you hope to keep going and you will get your pot of gold!


----------



## ttcmoon

This thread is growing fast!

3x - how are you boys doing?Did you get to see them?How is your cold?

Starry - Insomnia must be tiring.Take rest during day time if you have options.But this is indeed a good sign!FX'd.

Angel - Wow you are almost there!I am so excited for you :) my all best wishes are with you.

Newtoallthis - how is Hugo doing hun?

Dairy - Good to know that you had a great time.It is always a blessing to get understanding people around.

AFM - Nothing much.9DPO no symptoms.Looks like I am heading towards another failed cycle.With both my pregnancies I had breast pain and I just knew this is the month!


----------



## wookie130

3x- Sending you every prayer and vibe I can muster that your 3 precious sons pull through healthy, and able to go home in the coming weeks/months. I'm sure you're exhausted and extremely stressed. You're triply blessed, and yet triply anxious as well, given that they arrived so early. I thank God every day for NICU doctors and nurses. Such a blessing and miracle that we live in a day and age where we have this level of expertise and caring available to the babies that are born early and in distress. I have every hope that all will eventually be well, and that the day will come when you'll be bringing your beautiful boys home in good health. :hugs: Stay strong. We're here to support, and to lend an ear if you need it.

gbnf- I am so sorry you've had another loss. Having 12 losses in 12 years is more than any woman should ever have to endure. I cannot imagine. We are here for you also, as you grieve once again, and to support you in your quest to have your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## gbnf

Hi newtoallthis

I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

gbnf: I am so sorry. :hugs:

3x: Wow! They're here! A bit too early for anyones liking, but glad to hear they are doing ok. Keep us posted on their stats, I hope they are home with you safe and sound soon enough!

Sorry I have been MIA, between a holiday two weeks ago, my moms visit, a busy first week back at school and moving house, I have been busy. Generally too tired from the day to even catch up on emails. Once the dust settles and we are in the new house, I hope to be back on here a little more actively!


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf said:


> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx

I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution. 
With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week. 

As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too. 

Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?

Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here. 

:hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Gb, as with new I wasn't prescribed clexane until uterine pg was confirmed and for me this was at 7 weeks, prescrided until week 20 due to a second tri loss last jan.

I had weekly scans and emailed prof q a couple of times as I was worried aboutatopping progesterone and clexane, on her advice I took until 28 weeks!


----------



## ttcmoon

vietmamsie - How are you doing?I hope you have enjoyed the time with your mom.Are you moving home?

gbnf - I wish you get your answer soon.Keeping you in my prayers.
From the discussion above what I guess is the doctor you are going to visit is pretty good.I am not from your country so I can't be of much help.But I just wanted to say miscarriage is painful but what are we for if we are not beside you during your tough time.We all will support you all the time.I hope the time passes soon and you get your rainbow.

Wookie,NewtoAll,dancareoi - How are you girls doing?

AFM - 10DPIUI no symptoms.I am not going crazy over them.But as with my both pregnancies by breasts were very sore and it is not the case this time.I am feeling a bit dissapointed.The doc has given me 27th as date to test.That will be 16DPIUI (17DPO).Any idea how long the trigger (10,000IU) takes to leave the body.I do not wish to see a false negative though.


----------



## gbnf

NewToAllThis said:


> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx
> 
> I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution.
> With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week.
> 
> As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too.
> 
> Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?
> 
> Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi 

I am keen to try again as I am 35 next month and the fertility clock may be starting to tick, I am in a new relationship since my other m/c's poor dh is trying so hard to understand he has no children so was so excited and wanted to tell the world and I was like no wait. I have to be honest I was really hopeful for this one as well as things were looking good, betas were good, scans went well so was a bit of shocked to find no hb again. I was on 25mg of prednisolone, cyclogest and aspirin this time and still the same thing has happened, this is why I am keen to have the biopsy to possibly rule out the steroids as I think if it was down to the nasty cells then the steroids should have helped and that this pregnancy would have gotten a little bit further along and it didn't :nope::nope:
This is my 2nd failed pregnancy on the steroids, the first had a trisomoy so I was hopeful for this one, to be honest mr s was a bit matter of fact the last time and more or less told me it was my own fault for not taking the steroids from ov, I was on a break that cycle as the steroids were making it difficult for me to get pregnant never had this problem before. The first month of not taking them and I get pregnant maybe just a coincidence but it has taken me 7 months to get pregnant again, always fallen between 1-2 cycles of trying before. 

was was your treatment plan from prof q, when did you start the cyclogest ? were you on aspirin all the time ? and did you start the steroids from ov or bfp and what dose

Sorry for the long post ladies, im desperate to re-join you again all very soon luvs n hugs xxxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx
> 
> I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution.
> With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week.
> 
> As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too.
> 
> Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?
> 
> Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am keen to try again as I am 35 next month and the fertility clock may be starting to tick, I am in a new relationship since my other m/c's poor dh is trying so hard to understand he has no children so was so excited and wanted to tell the world and I was like no wait. I have to be honest I was really hopeful for this one as well as things were looking good, betas were good, scans went well so was a bit of shocked to find no hb again. I was on 25mg of prednisolone, cyclogest and aspirin this time and still the same thing has happened, this is why I am keen to have the biopsy to possibly rule out the steroids as I think if it was down to the nasty cells then the steroids should have helped and that this pregnancy would have gotten a little bit further along and it didn't :nope::nope:
> This is my 2nd failed pregnancy on the steroids, the first had a trisomoy so I was hopeful for this one, to be honest mr s was a bit matter of fact the last time and more or less told me it was my own fault for not taking the steroids from ov, I was on a break that cycle as the steroids were making it difficult for me to get pregnant never had this problem before. The first month of not taking them and I get pregnant maybe just a coincidence but it has taken me 7 months to get pregnant again, always fallen between 1-2 cycles of trying before.
> 
> was was your treatment plan from prof q, when did you start the cyclogest ? were you on aspirin all the time ? and did you start the steroids from ov or bfp and what dose
> 
> Sorry for the long post ladies, im desperate to re-join you again all very soon luvs n hugs xxxxxClick to expand...

Firstly, I am 38 so please don't think that you have run out of time. We started TTC when I was 34 (late starter).

My treatment plan was as follows and I followed this to the letter :- (copied from Prof Q's letter to me)


On basis of the clinical presentation, and endometrial assessment, we suggest the following treatment plan:
1. Mid-luteal endometrial biopsy (endometrial scratch) to enhance the uterine decidual response  this was performed on the day of uNK cell testing.
2. Progesterone supplements (Cyclogest 400 mg twice daily) from positive pregnancy test, continue with the progesterone supplements until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy.
3. Our uNK cell test indicates that prednisolone is required. Details of this treatment are outlined at the end of this letter.
4. Clexane (20 mg sc daily) from as soon as a future pregnancy is confirmed to be intrauterine by early scan until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy. The rationale for using Clexane is that increasing evidence shows that heparin in cytoprotective for placental cells, independently of its anticoagulant actions.
5. We advise against taking aspirin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.
6. We recommend early pregnancy scans from 6 weeks onwards for check on fetal development and viability.

Then she outlined the dosage below:-

 Unless instructed otherwise, we recommend that you start prednisolone from the day of a positive pregnancy test
 The recommended dose of prednisolone is 20 mg (4 tablets of 5 mg) taken once in the morning until 10 completed weeks of pregnancy.
 We recommend that you then take 10 mg prednisolone (2 tablets of 5 mg) for another week
 This is followed by 5 mg prednisolone (1 tablet of 5 mg)

Hope this helps. Any further questions, please ask away xxx


----------



## LeeC

Hey Ladies: Just wanted to post the link for our article on recurrent miscarriage.

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/mum-tells-how-after-devastating-2474865

xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

ttcmoon said:


> This thread is growing fast!
> 
> 3x - how are you boys doing?Did you get to see them?How is your cold?
> 
> Starry - Insomnia must be tiring.Take rest during day time if you have options.But this is indeed a good sign!FX'd.
> 
> Angel - Wow you are almost there!I am so excited for you :) my all best wishes are with you.
> 
> Newtoallthis - how is Hugo doing hun?
> 
> Dairy - Good to know that you had a great time.It is always a blessing to get understanding people around.
> 
> AFM - Nothing much.9DPO no symptoms.Looks like I am heading towards another failed cycle.With both my pregnancies I had breast pain and I just knew this is the month!

Hugo is doing really well thanks hun. Had his six week check this morning and HV is really pleased with him.
He is on infant Gaviscon for silent reflux and this has helped a lot. He is back to being a happy contented baby. Most pleased. 

Don't give up - you're not out til the witch arrives. I had no symptoms the month I fell pregnant with Hugo. Sending you some baby dust :dust:


----------



## gbnf

NewToAllThis said:


> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx
> 
> I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution.
> With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week.
> 
> As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too.
> 
> Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?
> 
> Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am keen to try again as I am 35 next month and the fertility clock may be starting to tick, I am in a new relationship since my other m/c's poor dh is trying so hard to understand he has no children so was so excited and wanted to tell the world and I was like no wait. I have to be honest I was really hopeful for this one as well as things were looking good, betas were good, scans went well so was a bit of shocked to find no hb again. I was on 25mg of prednisolone, cyclogest and aspirin this time and still the same thing has happened, this is why I am keen to have the biopsy to possibly rule out the steroids as I think if it was down to the nasty cells then the steroids should have helped and that this pregnancy would have gotten a little bit further along and it didn't :nope::nope:
> This is my 2nd failed pregnancy on the steroids, the first had a trisomoy so I was hopeful for this one, to be honest mr s was a bit matter of fact the last time and more or less told me it was my own fault for not taking the steroids from ov, I was on a break that cycle as the steroids were making it difficult for me to get pregnant never had this problem before. The first month of not taking them and I get pregnant maybe just a coincidence but it has taken me 7 months to get pregnant again, always fallen between 1-2 cycles of trying before.
> 
> was was your treatment plan from prof q, when did you start the cyclogest ? were you on aspirin all the time ? and did you start the steroids from ov or bfp and what dose
> 
> Sorry for the long post ladies, im desperate to re-join you again all very soon luvs n hugs xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Firstly, I am 38 so please don't think that you have run out of time. We started TTC when I was 34 (late starter).
> 
> My treatment plan was as follows and I followed this to the letter :- (copied from Prof Q's letter to me)
> 
> 
> On basis of the clinical presentation, and endometrial assessment, we suggest the following treatment plan:
> 1. Mid-luteal endometrial biopsy (endometrial scratch) to enhance the uterine decidual response  this was performed on the day of uNK cell testing.
> 2. Progesterone supplements (Cyclogest 400 mg twice daily) from positive pregnancy test, continue with the progesterone supplements until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy.
> 3. Our uNK cell test indicates that prednisolone is required. Details of this treatment are outlined at the end of this letter.
> 4. Clexane (20 mg sc daily) from as soon as a future pregnancy is confirmed to be intrauterine by early scan until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy. The rationale for using Clexane is that increasing evidence shows that heparin in cytoprotective for placental cells, independently of its anticoagulant actions.
> 5. We advise against taking aspirin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.
> 6. We recommend early pregnancy scans from 6 weeks onwards for check on fetal development and viability.
> 
> Then she outlined the dosage below:-
> 
>  Unless instructed otherwise, we recommend that you start prednisolone from the day of a positive pregnancy test
>  The recommended dose of prednisolone is 20 mg (4 tablets of 5 mg) taken once in the morning until 10 completed weeks of pregnancy.
>  We recommend that you then take 10 mg prednisolone (2 tablets of 5 mg) for another week
>  This is followed by 5 mg prednisolone (1 tablet of 5 mg)
> 
> Hope this helps. Any further questions, please ask away xxxClick to expand...

thanks so much you really are a star :hugs::hugs:

its interesting that your dose of steroids was less than mine and I had peripheral blood sample which is not as accurate, im a bit annoyed with myself at the minute and wished I had gone to see prof q the last time and had the biopsy:dohh::dohh:. 

Never mind I suppose I have to brush myself off and wait for ov and then down to conventry, did your results take long ?? I have a good locum g.p at the moment I used to work with him, so he is happy to give me what I need :happydance::happydance:, my normal g.p has retired and she was amazing.

Hugo is absolutely gorgeous, cried a little when I seen the pic, you must be so proud, I can only hope I get mine soon.

thanks again xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I have not been drinking enough, I think. My cramping last night has been awful. Every time I woke up I was just aching. It didn't help I had a horribly realistic dream about miscarriage. :( It's times like this that I wish I had my own doppler.


----------



## dancareoi

gbnf said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx
> 
> I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution.
> With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week.
> 
> As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too.
> 
> Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?
> 
> Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am keen to try again as I am 35 next month and the fertility clock may be starting to tick, I am in a new relationship since my other m/c's poor dh is trying so hard to understand he has no children so was so excited and wanted to tell the world and I was like no wait. I have to be honest I was really hopeful for this one as well as things were looking good, betas were good, scans went well so was a bit of shocked to find no hb again. I was on 25mg of prednisolone, cyclogest and aspirin this time and still the same thing has happened, this is why I am keen to have the biopsy to possibly rule out the steroids as I think if it was down to the nasty cells then the steroids should have helped and that this pregnancy would have gotten a little bit further along and it didn't :nope::nope:
> This is my 2nd failed pregnancy on the steroids, the first had a trisomoy so I was hopeful for this one, to be honest mr s was a bit matter of fact the last time and more or less told me it was my own fault for not taking the steroids from ov, I was on a break that cycle as the steroids were making it difficult for me to get pregnant never had this problem before. The first month of not taking them and I get pregnant maybe just a coincidence but it has taken me 7 months to get pregnant again, always fallen between 1-2 cycles of trying before.
> 
> was was your treatment plan from prof q, when did you start the cyclogest ? were you on aspirin all the time ? and did you start the steroids from ov or bfp and what dose
> 
> Sorry for the long post ladies, im desperate to re-join you again all very soon luvs n hugs xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Firstly, I am 38 so please don't think that you have run out of time. We started TTC when I was 34 (late starter).
> 
> My treatment plan was as follows and I followed this to the letter :- (copied from Prof Q's letter to me)
> 
> 
> On basis of the clinical presentation, and endometrial assessment, we suggest the following treatment plan:
> 1. Mid-luteal endometrial biopsy (&#8216;endometrial scratch&#8217;) to enhance the uterine decidual response &#8211; this was performed on the day of uNK cell testing.
> 2. Progesterone supplements (Cyclogest 400 mg twice daily) from positive pregnancy test, continue with the progesterone supplements until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy.
> 3. Our uNK cell test indicates that prednisolone is required. Details of this treatment are outlined at the end of this letter.
> 4. Clexane (20 mg sc daily) from as soon as a future pregnancy is confirmed to be intrauterine by early scan until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy. The rationale for using Clexane is that increasing evidence shows that heparin in cytoprotective for placental cells, independently of its anticoagulant actions.
> 5. We advise against taking aspirin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.
> 6. We recommend early pregnancy scans from 6 weeks onwards for check on fetal development and viability.
> 
> Then she outlined the dosage below:-
> 
> &#8226; Unless instructed otherwise, we recommend that you start prednisolone from the day of a positive pregnancy test
> &#8226; The recommended dose of prednisolone is 20 mg (4 tablets of 5 mg) taken once in the morning until 10 completed weeks of pregnancy.
> &#8226; We recommend that you then take 10 mg prednisolone (2 tablets of 5 mg) for another week
> &#8226; This is followed by 5 mg prednisolone (1 tablet of 5 mg)
> 
> Hope this helps. Any further questions, please ask away xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks so much you really are a star :hugs::hugs:
> 
> its interesting that your dose of steroids was less than mine and I had peripheral blood sample which is not as accurate, im a bit annoyed with myself at the minute and wished I had gone to see prof q the last time and had the biopsy:dohh::dohh:.
> 
> Never mind I suppose I have to brush myself off and wait for ov and then down to conventry, did your results take long ?? I have a good locum g.p at the moment I used to work with him, so he is happy to give me what I need :happydance::happydance:, my normal g.p has retired and she was amazing.
> 
> Hugo is absolutely gorgeous, cried a little when I seen the pic, you must be so proud, I can only hope I get mine soon.
> 
> thanks again xxxxClick to expand...

Hi, the results didnt take that long. I had my biopsy at end of nov and prof Q phoned to discuss results just after Christmas.

However, she did say we were ok to TTC before results were available because if medication is required you can't start it until you are actually pg.

I really hope she manages to help you as she has helped so many other ladies.

Are you are travelling quite a way for your biopsy (we are about 1/2 hour away and are over by hosp a bit as there is also a big bowling alley and laser quest there)

In case you need refreshments/food before you travel back,By the hosp here is a Tesco And asda, a buffet style restaurant, Pizza Hut and nandos so plenty of choice! (Also cinema and toys r us)


----------



## Taurus8484

Made me cry Lee....beautifully said. Especially the part about still missing and thinking about your other babies. I still cry when I think of mine that have turned into angels but then I look at my beautiful boy and can't image him not being with me. Its bitter sweet really.


----------



## dairymomma

3x-hope your little ones are still doing okay. Been thinking about you and your boys alot lately! Hoping and praying hard.

Starry-I think anyone who's had multiple m/c feels the same way. My dr has even half-joked she would send me home with an ultrasound machine if she could. Hang in there. I'm sending :hugs: and good thoughts your way.

GBNF-sounds like you are getting a good plan set up. Good luck and I hope you get some answers. Or, better yet, a sticky BFP. 

Lee-All I can say is Wow...You said everything I would have said. Thank you for sharing your experiences. 

Well, my lovely weekend ended fairly well. I had lots of good company, good food, and good advice. Even found some really cute dresses, shirts, and a skirt for myself when I went shopping! I've been so worried about everyone else, I'd sort of forgotten how nice it was to spend some time for myself for a change.


----------



## Madrid98

Lee I loved the article :thumbup:

starry is quite normal to feel apprehensive. this is what losses do to us unfortunately. I had quite a hard pregnancy with Z due to all the worry and nerves and partly it was due to the doppler. If I couldn't found the hb I'd get so anxious and then I just realised maybe it was too early or maybe she was moving a lot, etc, but it was hard to find excuses when my brain was going into emergency mode.

Hang in there! In about 10 days you'll be able to get a clear hb with the doppler and without playing hide and seek. :hugs:


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf said:


> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx
> 
> I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution.
> With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week.
> 
> As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too.
> 
> Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?
> 
> Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am keen to try again as I am 35 next month and the fertility clock may be starting to tick, I am in a new relationship since my other m/c's poor dh is trying so hard to understand he has no children so was so excited and wanted to tell the world and I was like no wait. I have to be honest I was really hopeful for this one as well as things were looking good, betas were good, scans went well so was a bit of shocked to find no hb again. I was on 25mg of prednisolone, cyclogest and aspirin this time and still the same thing has happened, this is why I am keen to have the biopsy to possibly rule out the steroids as I think if it was down to the nasty cells then the steroids should have helped and that this pregnancy would have gotten a little bit further along and it didn't :nope::nope:
> This is my 2nd failed pregnancy on the steroids, the first had a trisomoy so I was hopeful for this one, to be honest mr s was a bit matter of fact the last time and more or less told me it was my own fault for not taking the steroids from ov, I was on a break that cycle as the steroids were making it difficult for me to get pregnant never had this problem before. The first month of not taking them and I get pregnant maybe just a coincidence but it has taken me 7 months to get pregnant again, always fallen between 1-2 cycles of trying before.
> 
> was was your treatment plan from prof q, when did you start the cyclogest ? were you on aspirin all the time ? and did you start the steroids from ov or bfp and what dose
> 
> Sorry for the long post ladies, im desperate to re-join you again all very soon luvs n hugs xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Firstly, I am 38 so please don't think that you have run out of time. We started TTC when I was 34 (late starter).
> 
> My treatment plan was as follows and I followed this to the letter :- (copied from Prof Q's letter to me)
> 
> 
> On basis of the clinical presentation, and endometrial assessment, we suggest the following treatment plan:
> 1. Mid-luteal endometrial biopsy (endometrial scratch) to enhance the uterine decidual response  this was performed on the day of uNK cell testing.
> 2. Progesterone supplements (Cyclogest 400 mg twice daily) from positive pregnancy test, continue with the progesterone supplements until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy.
> 3. Our uNK cell test indicates that prednisolone is required. Details of this treatment are outlined at the end of this letter.
> 4. Clexane (20 mg sc daily) from as soon as a future pregnancy is confirmed to be intrauterine by early scan until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy. The rationale for using Clexane is that increasing evidence shows that heparin in cytoprotective for placental cells, independently of its anticoagulant actions.
> 5. We advise against taking aspirin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.
> 6. We recommend early pregnancy scans from 6 weeks onwards for check on fetal development and viability.
> 
> Then she outlined the dosage below:-
> 
>  Unless instructed otherwise, we recommend that you start prednisolone from the day of a positive pregnancy test
>  The recommended dose of prednisolone is 20 mg (4 tablets of 5 mg) taken once in the morning until 10 completed weeks of pregnancy.
>  We recommend that you then take 10 mg prednisolone (2 tablets of 5 mg) for another week
>  This is followed by 5 mg prednisolone (1 tablet of 5 mg)
> 
> Hope this helps. Any further questions, please ask away xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks so much you really are a star :hugs::hugs:
> 
> its interesting that your dose of steroids was less than mine and I had peripheral blood sample which is not as accurate, im a bit annoyed with myself at the minute and wished I had gone to see prof q the last time and had the biopsy:dohh::dohh:.
> 
> Never mind I suppose I have to brush myself off and wait for ov and then down to conventry, did your results take long ?? I have a good locum g.p at the moment I used to work with him, so he is happy to give me what I need :happydance::happydance:, my normal g.p has retired and she was amazing.
> 
> Hugo is absolutely gorgeous, cried a little when I seen the pic, you must be so proud, I can only hope I get mine soon.
> 
> thanks again xxxxClick to expand...

Thank you so much, I am very proud of him but I don't forget for a minute what it took to get him and I am happy to help anyone in any way I can to get their rainbow. 

My results took just over 5 weeks I think. The reason it takes that long is that they have to grow the sample in the lab. 

This is what my results letter said. 

We have found that the following changes have occurred: your glands have developed normally, your stromal cells appear to be developing normally, blood vessels are appearing normally and the epithelial surface looks normal. These changes mean that ovulation occurred, as did the post-ovulation rise progesterone levels. These hormones had the desired effect on your endometrium.

Your uNK count was 11.51% of your stromal cells. The upper limit of normal is 5%. This means that the result of the test indicates high uNK cell density.

Please do not give up hope - I will be checking in on you and keeping everything crossed that Prof Q can help you achieve your dream. 

Much love :flower:


----------



## vietmamsie

ttcmoon said:


> vietmamsie - How are you doing?I hope you have enjoyed the time with your mom.Are you moving home?
> 
> AFM - 10DPIUI no symptoms.I am not going crazy over them.But as with my both pregnancies by breasts were very sore and it is not the case this time.I am feeling a bit dissapointed.The doc has given me 27th as date to test.That will be 16DPIUI (17DPO).Any idea how long the trigger (10,000IU) takes to leave the body.I do not wish to see a false negative though.

We are just moving to a lightly bigger one bedroom apartment, but staying in Ho Chi Minh City. We wanted to have our baby while w live in Vietnam, because the cost of living is really low. I will be able to take a lot of time off work (over 6 months) and then move back into a part time position (15 hours a eek) that would pay enough to allow my husband to cut down on hours. Life it too easy here not to have a baby!

Hang in there, sometimes it takes a little longer for symptoms to show up!


----------



## gbnf

NewToAllThis said:


> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewToAllThis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbnf said:
> 
> 
> Hi newtoallthis
> 
> I have emailed prof q and she has e-mailed me back saying she believes the biopsy would be worth having, I had medical management yesterday so I have counted yesterday as day 1 will using opk see when I ovulate and then will make an appointment to have the biopsy after that. I feel I may be able to rule the steroids out as I was on 25mg and this pregnancy did not progress any further than previous ones. I have convinced myself I need clexane, did she prescribe this to you routinely ??
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the well wishes you really are a bunch of ladies with wings on here (angels) in my eyes you are anyway lol xxxx
> 
> I am glad you have contacted her. She is a lovely lady and will do her utmost to help you. She prescribed the steroids for the uNK cell issue but also clexane and progesterone as a 'it can't hurt' precaution.
> With the clexane, I didn't go on it straight from BFP, but had a scan as early as possible to ascertain that there was a viable uterine pregnancy (something to do with it being dangerous to use clexane if there is a possibility of ectopic), I started on it at 5+5 and stopped at the end of the 13th week.
> 
> As Dancareoi says, as part of the biopsy, she gives your uterus a good scrape and this can help too.
> 
> Did you take the steroids from BFP and were you still on them?
> 
> Best of luck sweetie, I feel for you as I know the pain of miscarriage, it's something that never leaves you. But please have hope that she can help you. I will be here rooting for you and for all the other ladies on here.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am keen to try again as I am 35 next month and the fertility clock may be starting to tick, I am in a new relationship since my other m/c's poor dh is trying so hard to understand he has no children so was so excited and wanted to tell the world and I was like no wait. I have to be honest I was really hopeful for this one as well as things were looking good, betas were good, scans went well so was a bit of shocked to find no hb again. I was on 25mg of prednisolone, cyclogest and aspirin this time and still the same thing has happened, this is why I am keen to have the biopsy to possibly rule out the steroids as I think if it was down to the nasty cells then the steroids should have helped and that this pregnancy would have gotten a little bit further along and it didn't :nope::nope:
> This is my 2nd failed pregnancy on the steroids, the first had a trisomoy so I was hopeful for this one, to be honest mr s was a bit matter of fact the last time and more or less told me it was my own fault for not taking the steroids from ov, I was on a break that cycle as the steroids were making it difficult for me to get pregnant never had this problem before. The first month of not taking them and I get pregnant maybe just a coincidence but it has taken me 7 months to get pregnant again, always fallen between 1-2 cycles of trying before.
> 
> was was your treatment plan from prof q, when did you start the cyclogest ? were you on aspirin all the time ? and did you start the steroids from ov or bfp and what dose
> 
> Sorry for the long post ladies, im desperate to re-join you again all very soon luvs n hugs xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Firstly, I am 38 so please don't think that you have run out of time. We started TTC when I was 34 (late starter).
> 
> My treatment plan was as follows and I followed this to the letter :- (copied from Prof Q's letter to me)
> 
> 
> On basis of the clinical presentation, and endometrial assessment, we suggest the following treatment plan:
> 1. Mid-luteal endometrial biopsy (endometrial scratch) to enhance the uterine decidual response  this was performed on the day of uNK cell testing.
> 2. Progesterone supplements (Cyclogest 400 mg twice daily) from positive pregnancy test, continue with the progesterone supplements until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy.
> 3. Our uNK cell test indicates that prednisolone is required. Details of this treatment are outlined at the end of this letter.
> 4. Clexane (20 mg sc daily) from as soon as a future pregnancy is confirmed to be intrauterine by early scan until 12 completed weeks of pregnancy. The rationale for using Clexane is that increasing evidence shows that heparin in cytoprotective for placental cells, independently of its anticoagulant actions.
> 5. We advise against taking aspirin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.
> 6. We recommend early pregnancy scans from 6 weeks onwards for check on fetal development and viability.
> 
> Then she outlined the dosage below:-
> 
>  Unless instructed otherwise, we recommend that you start prednisolone from the day of a positive pregnancy test
>  The recommended dose of prednisolone is 20 mg (4 tablets of 5 mg) taken once in the morning until 10 completed weeks of pregnancy.
>  We recommend that you then take 10 mg prednisolone (2 tablets of 5 mg) for another week
>  This is followed by 5 mg prednisolone (1 tablet of 5 mg)
> 
> Hope this helps. Any further questions, please ask away xxxClick to expand...
> 
> thanks so much you really are a star :hugs::hugs:
> 
> its interesting that your dose of steroids was less than mine and I had peripheral blood sample which is not as accurate, im a bit annoyed with myself at the minute and wished I had gone to see prof q the last time and had the biopsy:dohh::dohh:.
> 
> Never mind I suppose I have to brush myself off and wait for ov and then down to conventry, did your results take long ?? I have a good locum g.p at the moment I used to work with him, so he is happy to give me what I need :happydance::happydance:, my normal g.p has retired and she was amazing.
> 
> Hugo is absolutely gorgeous, cried a little when I seen the pic, you must be so proud, I can only hope I get mine soon.
> 
> thanks again xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much, I am very proud of him but I don't forget for a minute what it took to get him and I am happy to help anyone in any way I can to get their rainbow.
> 
> My results took just over 5 weeks I think. The reason it takes that long is that they have to grow the sample in the lab.
> 
> This is what my results letter said.
> 
> We have found that the following changes have occurred: your glands have developed normally, your stromal cells appear to be developing normally, blood vessels are appearing normally and the epithelial surface looks normal. These changes mean that ovulation occurred, as did the post-ovulation rise progesterone levels. These hormones had the desired effect on your endometrium.
> 
> Your uNK count was 11.51% of your stromal cells. The upper limit of normal is 5%. This means that the result of the test indicates high uNK cell density.
> 
> Please do not give up hope - I will be checking in on you and keeping everything crossed that Prof Q can help you achieve your dream.
> 
> Much love :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks again, you are a true inspiration as well as all the other ladies on here, its overwhelming the amount of support on here and I truly believe that it is all you lovely ladies and success stories that give me the strength to carry. On Thursday when I got the devastating news I thought that is it I cant do this any longer and resigned myself to the fact it was just never going to be, then I thought I will not be beaten by this and will get what I have dreamed of for so long. After 12 long heart breaking years I am sure I must nearing the end of this miscarriage journey or so I hope. I lost my mum to breast cancer in 2009 and then also my dad 18 months later who died on my birthday, this was such a trying time but I have eventually come through it even though they are in my thoughts and miss them daily, I do get some comfort that I know all 12 of my babies will be well loved and looked after by my parents. I do not have much family left only one aunty and my nana who is not in great health at the minute, so I appreciate the support from you ladies all the more without all of you and my dh and friends I don't think I would have had the strength to go 

HEARTFELT THANKS TO ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

gbnf said:


> Thanks again, you are a true inspiration as well as all the other ladies on here, its overwhelming the amount of support on here and I truly believe that it is all you lovely ladies and success stories that give me the strength to carry. On Thursday when I got the devastating news I thought that is it I cant do this any longer and resigned myself to the fact it was just never going to be, then I thought I will not be beaten by this and will get what I have dreamed of for so long. After 12 long heart breaking years I am sure I must nearing the end of this miscarriage journey or so I hope. I lost my mum to breast cancer in 2009 and then also my dad 18 months later who died on my birthday, this was such a trying time but I have eventually come through it even though they are in my thoughts and miss them daily, I do get some comfort that I know all 12 of my babies will be well loved and looked after by my parents. I do not have much family left only one aunty and my nana who is not in great health at the minute, so I appreciate the support from you ladies all the more without all of you and my dh and friends I don't think I would have had the strength to go
> 
> HEARTFELT THANKS TO ALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Bless you hun, you have been through so much and its hard when you don't have the support of loved ones to help you through.
You are a very very strong person and you will have your rainbow. Keep up your determination and don't let this beat you.
I truly believe that I wouldn't be where I am now without the constant support, love and encouragement I have received on here. That is why I am still here and trying to offer the same to others in a similar position to me.

I'm here to listen - as are the other wonderful girls - so get all your feelings down on here, it does help. :hugs:


----------



## mandy1971

Hi ladies., I've not posted here in a while since I had my 5th miscarriage in august (6th loss)..I decided finally to pay for the womb biopsy with Dr quenby., and low and behold I do have high levels of aggressive natural killer cells as well as thyroid antibodies... I tried steroids with last pregnancy 20mg from bfp and cyclogest 200mg twice daily..suggested by my local miscarriage specialist in wishaw... Dr q wants me to remain on same dose of prednisilone but increase the cyclogest to 400mg to twice daily... Having already miscarried at this dose of steroid its time for drastic action, something worked last miscarriage as I got to 7 weeks rather than my usual 5 weeks..
I've decided I want to follow shehatas protocol of prednisilone from ovulation... I wonder if you girls who have been treated by shehata could post what dose of prednisilone you took from ovulation.. many thanks ladies...


----------



## dancareoi

Only saw prof q. My uNK were low, but I was on 400mg progesterone twice a day from 7 days after OV and 20mg clexane from 7 weeks.

Hope it works for you. I'm guessing from mandy1971 you are 42 like me!


----------



## padbrat

3 x I just wanted to say I am sending all the strength and healing thoughts I can muster for you and your precious three boys. I hope they go from strength to strength and are with you full time so very soon xx


----------



## gbnf

mandy1971 said:


> Hi ladies., I've not posted here in a while since I had my 5th miscarriage in august (6th loss)..I decided finally to pay for the womb biopsy with Dr quenby., and low and behold I do have high levels of aggressive natural killer cells as well as thyroid antibodies... I tried steroids with last pregnancy 20mg from bfp and cyclogest 200mg twice daily..suggested by my local miscarriage specialist in wishaw... Dr q wants me to remain on same dose of prednisilone but increase the cyclogest to 400mg to twice daily... Having already miscarried at this dose of steroid its time for drastic action, something worked last miscarriage as I got to 7 weeks rather than my usual 5 weeks..
> I've decided I want to follow shehatas protocol of prednisilone from ovulation... I wonder if you girls who have been treated by shehata could post what dose of prednisilone you took from ovulation.. many thanks ladies...

Hi Mandy


I have had 2 lossess on mr s protocol, just had medical management for 12th mmc, seen hb at 6 +3 and no h/b at 7 + 6

mr s protocol is 25mg from ov and I was to remain on that dose till 12 wks this has not worked for me :cry::cry: the 1st preg on steroids had a trisomy 19 so was never going to be.

I had m/management on Thursday and have contacted prof q to have the biopsy to make sure the nk cells are in my womb as dr s does peripheral blood test which is not as accurate and from research it doesn't appear that mine are out of range ???? not sure what to think, I filipenko had high aggressive cells at her steroids were increased to 40mg from bfp she has an adorable lil girl and currently pregnant with her 2nd rainbow. Hope this helps best wishes

Can I ask were you on clexane injections as well??

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Gbnf., I've purposely stayed away from the forums for the past year but do dip in now and again...I've seen your posts recently on the same forums I look at... 12 miscarriages is not fair.!

I was on clexane 40mg prednisilone 20mg and cyclogest pessaries 200mg twice daily for last pregnancy in august.. also took 75mg asprin and prenatsls with omega 3 and my thyroxine for my hashimotos.... Quite a concoction....
I didnt mention also I had IVF summer 2012 had 2 chromosome normal embryos put back.,took 20mg prednisilone,40 mg clexane., cyclogest 200mg from day of egg transfer and I didn't even get a bfp...
I've tried steroids each way pre bfp and from bfp... This time Dr quenby wants me to take 400mg cyclogest twice a day from 7 dpo and 20mg prednisilone from bfp and not to take asprin she says it can interfere with womb lining..... I will to a point follow her instructions.,but have decided to take 10mg prednisilone from just after lh surge,had that on Monday and took fist prednisilone yesterday......hear of more success stories taking prednisilone from ovulation....
I am 42 danca.. an old bird.!!
Gbnf do you have high natural killer cells?


----------



## dancareoi

Mandy, why don't you join a thread we have on TTC forum, trying to conceive after loss over 40. We have a number of ladies who have been or are in the same position as you.

So far we have 3 rainbow babies. We have 2 more due next month to ladies who are 43 and 44 and another due next feb and have just had another BFP.

We have all suffered previous losses and are all 'old birds' !!!!!

Prof q put me on cyclogest.


----------



## ttcmoon

Lee thanks for the article.

vietmamsie - Looks like a great planning to raising the small one.Momma can take good time off too.I hope this plan works soon for you.FX'd.

NewToAllThis - The way Prof Q gave the report, appears like he is really a great doctor with great support system.Is he UK based?

Starry - Do not worry you will hear the hb very soon.Our previoys losses made us more anxious!FX for you.

Mandy - I hope you get your answer soon. :hugs:

dairymomma - Good to know about your weekend and cute dresses you got from the shopping.Share some pics wearing them.It was a good break it seems.

AFM - nothing much to share.I am in office now.Not much work.Having a video conferencing with clients today.So may need to spend 12hrs at work.Yay!!I am too tired.its 13DPIUI.No symptoms.Got boob ache for sometime yesterday but it is gone now.


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, how are you all? 

3x I hope you and the babies are doing well x

Gbnf still thinking of you all the time x

I have finally made it to 12 weeks! I still can't quite believe it! I have my scan tomorrow! It has been a very difficult time from when I found out till now, I have been extremely unwell! My anxiety has been completely out of control so I hardly left the house! I have been trying desperately to be a good wife and mother to the three children I already have whilst feeling so terrible, I have had loads of pains and every day wondered if it would be the last for the life growing inside me! But yet here I am!! I have made it this far and would do it all again if it means I get to hold my rainbow in my arms!! 
Thank you all for being there and helping me thru some difficult moments, I'm hoping the next 6 months will be a little easier!!! Xxxx


----------



## gbnf

mandy1971 said:


> Gbnf., I've purposely stayed away from the forums for the past year but do dip in now and again...I've seen your posts recently on the same forums I look at... 12 miscarriages is not fair.!
> 
> I was on clexane 40mg prednisilone 20mg and cyclogest pessaries 200mg twice daily for last pregnancy in august.. also took 75mg asprin and prenatsls with omega 3 and my thyroxine for my hashimotos.... Quite a concoction....
> I didnt mention also I had IVF summer 2012 had 2 chromosome normal embryos put back.,took 20mg prednisilone,40 mg clexane., cyclogest 200mg from day of egg transfer and I didn't even get a bfp...
> I've tried steroids each way pre bfp and from bfp... This time Dr quenby wants me to take 400mg cyclogest twice a day from 7 dpo and 20mg prednisilone from bfp and not to take asprin she says it can interfere with womb lining..... I will to a point follow her instructions.,but have decided to take 10mg prednisilone from just after lh surge,had that on Monday and took fist prednisilone yesterday......hear of more success stories taking prednisilone from ovulation....
> I am 42 danca.. an old bird.!!
> Gbnf do you have high natural killer cells?

Hi Mandy

I agree after 12 I have had more than my fair share of m/c and truly believe that I must surely be getting close to getting my rainbow ... keep praying, I have a new wonderful fiancée now since my last m/c and he gives me the strength to continue on this heart breaking journey.

As for tests I have probably had every test going under the sun, all when not pregnant, only thing that has shown + for is a raised teg and told by prof regan at st marys to take 150mg aspirin from bfp, again did this and still m/c, however I do believe that that preg was never going to be as slow and wonky betas, also had a septum removed at st marys in 2011.

Cut a long story short I paid privately to have my nk cells tested at mr s clinic in London, he told me that they were high, however looking at my results again and after much research they appear to be within normal range so now im totally confused if anything they maybe borderline but certainly not high. I am planning on seeing prof q after ov for the biopsy to ? rule the steroids out, this pregnancy never got any further than others despite mg steroids which I took from 12-13 dpo, seen hb at 6 +3 and 7 + 6 lil one had again grown wings :( :(.

I suppose I have age kinda on my side im 35 next month but still worry that time is ticking for me as well. I personally found the steroids messed with my cycle and shortened my lp phase, I will be sort of pleased if prof q can rule the steroids out as they are not a nice drug (im a pharmacist lol ) and not keen on the idea of taking them for no reason, they also make me really ill when reducing them to stop, touch wood I haven't been to bad this time but had awful muscle weakness the last time.

Im not sure on the aspirin thing as prof regan said not to take them pre conception and just from bfp, yet mr s said to take 75mg daily prior and post bfp, not sure at all who to believe??? 75mg is a paediatric dose anyway not sure what it dose to the lining, I have never had any problems with it. Just had another scan today ?? retained products report says that the endometrium is still 16mm and there was some echogenic material but they are not sure if its retained tissue or a clot, just been given a prescription for a massive dose of clindamycin 3x150mg four times a day, not doubt I will end with an upset tummy and probably thrush :wacko::wacko: cant wait lol. Booked for another scan in 2 weeks time and not sure what the plan will be then, they are not keen on taking me for a D + C due to having the septum removed as they are worried that my womb wall has already been weakened

Sorry for the long post, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that this is month for you, like me you have had more than your share of heart ache. Do you mind me asking where your m/c missed m/c or spontaneous lossess and did you see a hb with any of them ??? 

Leanne xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mandy1971

mandy1971 said:


> Hi ladies., I've not posted here in a while since I had my 5th miscarriage in august (6th loss)..I decided finally to pay for the womb biopsy with Dr quenby., and low and behold I do have high levels of aggressive natural killer cells as well as thyroid antibodies... I tried steroids with last pregnancy 20mg from bfp and cyclogest 200mg twice daily..suggested by my local miscarriage specialist in wishaw... Dr q wants me to remain on same dose of prednisilone but increase the cyclogest to 400mg to twice daily... Having already miscarried at this dose of steroid its time for drastic action, something worked last miscarriage as I got to 7 weeks rather than my usual 5 weeks..
> I've decided I want to follow shehatas protocol of prednisilone from ovulation... I wonder if you girls who have been treated by shehata could post what dose of prednisilone you took from ovulation.. many thanks ladies...




dancareoi said:


> Mandy, why don't you join a thread we have on TTC forum, trying to conceive after loss over 40. We have a number of ladies who have been or are in the same position as you.
> 
> So far we have 3 rainbow babies. We have 2 mtore due next month to ladies who are 43 and 44 and another due next feb and have just had another BFP.
> 
> We have all suffered previous losses and are all 'old birds' !!!!!
> 
> Prof q put me on cyclogest.

Always good to hear of other oldies having success! I will def have a look at that thread danca thanks Xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Don't mind you asking anything leeanne., out of all 5 miscarriages I've only seen the heart best once and that was with the last one.. which probably progressed to around 7 weeks,there was a flickering heart beat then went for scan 7 days later and baby died, probably died soon after I saw heart beat, going to assume the steroids helped poor little bean to limp along a bit further this is why I'm taking steroids just after ovulation to try and zap those little parasites (no cells) before they get a grip on my baby...
My longest pregnancy of 17 weeks was with iui,I had only weeks prior started thytoxine for management of the hashimotos so I personally believe as hashimotos is an auto immune disease that starting thyrixine somehow caused my immune system to normalize slightly.,now that I have a diagnoses of high nkc ... Unfortunately our little girl had downs syndrome and a very bad heart defect not expected to live long beyond birth, or maybe even before birth.... Awful decision was made by us to ethically terminate the pregnancy, just horrendous and the worst time of my life to date.,considering how desparste we were for x a baby... If her chromosknes were normal who knows she may well have been born...if pregnancy was trouble free...
You are absolutely doing the right thing having the biopsy done, I had mine done to rule it out... I was all set 2 and a half years ago to have it done when I fell pregnant with iui.,I convinced myself then.,that I didn't have them xx


----------



## dancareoi

Leanne, 13th time lucky. 

Some say 13 is unlucky, for me it's not. 2013 is the year of my rainbow, so sending you lots and lots of good luck xxxxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

ttcmoon said:


> NewToAllThis - The way Prof Q gave the report, appears like he is really a great doctor with great support system.Is he UK based?

Yes, 'she' is based in Coventry in the UK. 

https://www.uhcw.nhs.uk/our-services/a-z-of-services/consultants?cID=341

I think she's wonderful obviously as without her I would not have Hugo, my rainbow :cloud9:

I don't think there's much out there in the US about uNK cells and I think generally its quite a 'new' thing. Here's hoping more doctors recognise it in the future as being a potential cause for RMC. 

:hugs:


----------



## gbnf

hi all you beautiful ladies

Had a bad day yesterday after spending many hours again at the hospital, but I have got up this morning feeling much brighter, I decided I needed to strong and determined to get what I want and with the help of you lovely ladies I know I will xxxxx

Mandy: thanks so much for answering my questions, I cried when I read about your little girl :hugs::hugs: they say god is good but at times like this I wonder ??? you and your dh are so strong and I admire your determination to carry on. I hope with all my heart that things will work out, im sure they wil lxxx. Like me you have been on this journey for far to long and we must be nearing the end (fingers crossed). A friend once told me that everybody gets what they want in the end but special people have to strive that little bit harder to get what they truly deserve, I just hope she is right xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hope everybody else is good, think nats scan is this morning, hope she gets a lovely pic and things are all good xxxxxxx


----------



## nats77

Gb so thoughtful of you to remember me with everything your gong thru.

It was my scan this morning and everything was fine thank you they have bought my dd forward to 3/5/14 which will make me 13 weeks tomorrow xxx


----------



## hur575

hi ladies, sorry for the selfish post, but yesterday i was happy to make it to 24 weeks but i did not know it was also the day I give birth. I have been having pain in lower stomach for a week, and when I called I was told, it was normal stretch pain, but yesterday it got so bad, and start having contractions every two minutes, I took myself to emergency and baby arrived within two hours, he is so fragile but they doing everything to help him, they told me it seem the urine infection. to be the cause, it is going to be long journey for my boy, I hope he makes it. best of luck ladies.


----------



## ttcmoon

hur575 - :hugs: I will keep you in my prayers.Your small boy will definitely make it.


----------



## amazingLife

LeeC said:


> Hey Ladies: Just wanted to post the link for our article on recurrent miscarriage.
> 
> https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/real-life/mum-tells-how-after-devastating-2474865
> 
> xx

congrats Lee..i was in tears reading your journey.Morgan is beautiful baby and you are one brave women .


----------



## hopeful23456

hur- praying for your boy! how is he doing?


----------



## Starry Night

hur - so sorry that the pregnancy did not go as long as it should but I'm so glad they are doing everything they can to help him. Thinking of you and your little man.


----------



## mandy1971

Hur, congratulations on the birth of your little boy., he has a long journey in front of him ,bless...thinking of you, it will be hard to keep us updated, but I will definitely be checking in to see how your little man is doing, lots of love and hugs....do you have a name? 

Gb my philosophy is what doesn't kill you makes you stronger, it's a real battle at times, but I've never given up easily... I surprise myself sometimes...

Nat congratulations on a good scan xxxx

Afm roughly 3 dpo I've taken 10mg prednisilone past 2 days and decided to up it to 20mg from today, bring on the acne and chin hair.....


----------



## mandy1971

3x how are the babies? I hope you are managing to fit some sleep in. Xxxx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hur - thinking and praying for you. Im sure he is a strong little fighter. Keeping you in my thoughts xx 

3x - hope everything is going okay with you also xx


----------



## gbnf

nats77 said:


> Gb so thoughtful of you to remember me with everything your gong thru.
> 
> It was my scan this morning and everything was fine thank you they have bought my dd forward to 3/5/14 which will make me 13 weeks tomorrow xxx

nats: that's the best news I have heard all day, finally something has made me smile :hugs::hugs:, so pleased for you and that you have updated, ive been thinking of you xxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gbnf

hur: sending you loves an hugs on the birth of your rainbow boy, I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts, im sure he will be a stong little fighter xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Hur congrats on the birth of your son!! How's he? Little ones are such amazing fighters so trust him!! He'll get stronger every day!! :hugs:

Nats congrats on your scan!!


----------



## Zebra2023

Nats - Glad all is ok :D

Hur - thinking about you and your little one, praying that he pulls through :hugs:


----------



## hur575

Thank you ladies for your best wishes, it really helps in this emotional time, my baby still fighting, he is doing well, and giving us hope every day.


----------



## LunaBean

Anyone taking prednisilone,how long do u take it? Im 3dpo and have about 30 10mg tablets left over from a chest infection,worth taking?


----------



## dairymomma

Hur-hoping/praying/wishing with all my might for your little boy. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hur: Thinking of you and your little one. :hugs:

Quick Question before I disappear again... Had an appointment last week (all looks good!) but the doctor told me he wants to keep me on progesterone. He put me down to a low dose (100mg once a day) and said it is to prevent pre-term labor. this means I will take both baby aspirin and progesterone until around 34 weeks. Anyone else have to take progesterone for that long?


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to update you I tested today and got BFN.This time we did back to back IUI's but no success again.I wanted to get pregnant before my due date (my 2nd mc was in dec last yr).But seems like its just not happening.I wonder whether I would be able to concieve before Dec even!
Don't know why it is not happening.Recurrent MC's along with infertility just taking my life away.I can't help but to think over same matter and cry.Last month I had 4 follicles and 3 this time, linin of 1cm.Looks like its my fate :( 
Sorry for the vent dears.A very selfish post.Thanks for being there when I need most.


----------



## Starry Night

ttcmoon - I'm so sorry for the bfn and the struggles you're having. It really is unfair to go through both infertility and recurrent m/c's.:hugs:

viet - I hope the progesterone and aspirin keep your little one snuggled in and cozy until it has reached full-term.

afm - feeling really low and just not happy. I think I have a weak pelvic floor which is weird as DS was a c-section so no real pushing. I just feel so much pressure whenever I stand. It reminds me of my miscarriages so I'm freaking out. I get that feeling whenever I need to go to the bathroom or have a bm so it might be that but I just feel like giving up. I know it's early but I'm not noticing any real growth outside of bloat and today my boobs stopped hurting. As recently as yesterday it killed just throwing off my blankets. Now this morning I could stick them under the shower and not feel anything. I'm catching myself making my goodbyes. :nope: I know I shouldn't give up but I'm finding it so hard. I don't see the OB for another 1 1/2 weeks.:cry::cry: I'm not spotting so I should relax but it's too hard.:cry:


----------



## wookie130

Ahhh, Starry, I'm sorry you're feeling low. On a positive note, you really are pregnant 'til proven otherwise... You should not be really showing at all at only 9 weeks gestation, if that makes you feel any better...bloat, perhaps, but no REAL baby bump quite yet. I think you'll probably show SOONER, as you've had a full-term pregnancy, but 9 weeks is still really on the early side for any bumpage to occur. And at this stage, symptoms do come and go. My boobs were on FIRE until I was 7 weeks along, and then I woke up one morning, and they were fine. Of course, in light of my own pregnancy losses, I was freaking out over it, but the reality of the situation remains that in the first tri, all kinds of bodily wierdness happens, then it goes away, and then it returns with a vengeance, or not at all, or is replaced by some other crazy symptom.

I know that you're preparing yourself for the worst...I did the very same thing the last time. I pray everything is different this time for you, and that this is your rainbow. My suggestion would be to keep yourself as busy as possible over the next week and a half, and TRY your best to remain distracted with whatever, even if it's menial and out of the norm little tasks you're focusing on. 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Ttcmom I'm so sorry about your bfn and the journey being so long for you! I really hope you get your bfp and rainbow very soon. :hugs:

Starry I feel your pain!! I've been a bit paranoid the last days. I don't have a good Doppler that will put my mind at ease and I won't see a doctor until my next scan on the 12th November. Uffffff!!!! I keep looking at my bloat and thinking whether it'll be all well inside or not. Nausea is still here and that's the only thing I'm holding onto lately. Very hard this is!!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

vietmamsie said:


> Hur: Thinking of you and your little one. :hugs:
> 
> Quick Question before I disappear again... Had an appointment last week (all looks good!) but the doctor told me he wants to keep me on progesterone. He put me down to a low dose (100mg once a day) and said it is to prevent pre-term labor. this means I will take both baby aspirin and progesterone until around 34 weeks. Anyone else have to take progesterone for that long?

I took it until 28 weeks.

Sorry for those of you having a rough time - sending big hugs your way xx


----------



## Lallie81

Hey Viet, glad all is still looking good! I took progesterone til about 16 weeks only and aspirin til 36. If you're worried about the progesterone, see if you can find out what negative effects it could have, if any. I know I would rather take some more tablets if there's a slight chance they will do some good.

Sending positive vibes to everyone in the early stages. We all know what an incredibly difficult time that is.... Try and keep busy and stay away from google!!!

AFM... yet another growth scan on Thurs to see how he's doing. If he's still growing way too fast we will probably have to go for a c section. Last week my stomach had grown by 2 weeks of measurement (is it inches or cm?! I never know :dohh:) but I hadn't put on any weight!!! This boy just wants to be big I reckon!


----------



## FeLynn

Well it's been a week since I found out one of my twins died! By lmp today I'm 9 wks 5d but last Monday in er baby measures 9wks 2d and baby b was 9wks 3d! On Thursday my dr did in office ultrasound which isn't the best machine but baby a was 8wks 6d and surviving twin was 9wks 5d! I'm due to go back on the 7th for my 6th appt! I pray surviving twin is still alive and doing well!


----------



## Starry Night

Felynn - thinking of you and hoping all is well with Baby B.

afm - thanks for the kind words, everyone. :hugs: Feeling much better today. It turns out my pressure and cramps were from constipation. I went to the bathroom the other day and I felt much better and lighter. Some of my sickness has come back too. Boo. But my diet is expanding which is good. Actually managed to eat some veggies this week. Not a lot, but some is better than none.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls i hope you dont mind me joining here again , i was here when the thread started and found out we are expecting again xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Felynn: That is awful. I am so sorry. :hugs: hoping for the best!

Starry Night: Glad to hear you are feeling better. I often find that gas or constipation is the main cause of my mood swings. Try taking some fiber pills if fruit and veg are hard to get down.

AFM, doing ok for the most part. Hemorrhoid started acting up again over the weekend, always fun to add fear of pooping onto the list of problems! 

Work seems to think that I am super woman, and I continue to be put in charge of more stuff. I don't want to rock the boat, but I am having a hard time keeping up with all the committees I'm on and special projects I am supposed to complete. Even my students have started to notice, and have dubbed me "Super Art Teacher." You know something is wrong if your 8th Grade students actually start to notice you! Thankfully they let me off the hook for halloween... just have to paint faces. Hoping by Christmas I am so scary big, they start to realize I just can't do as much as I used to.

Trying to stay aways from dr. Google. Found out last night that Tiger Balm is a no-no. Whoops. I slather it on my feet almost daily and use it to treat bites all the time. Think I will just listen to my doctor about the progesterone thing, its only 100mg a day, can't be the end of the world. Best not to even look it up, you know what I mean? It just opens another can of worms.

Ok, off to do dishes and try to make a dent in this unpacking. At this point it looks like we will be living out of boxes for the rest of the year!


----------



## padbrat

3 x I am sending all the strength I can muster to your lovely boys! Hope they are thriving and are home really soon.

Hur what a shock for you! Keep fighting little man and grow big and strong!

Fe so sorry to hear that you have lost one of your twins and hoping that Twin B continues to grow and thrive! 

Nats... your due date is my Birthday! Yay!

Viet I was on 400 mg x 3 a day until 34 weeks and Leo is just perfect!


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, I am after a bit of advice

Dr shehata wants me to stay on progesterone until 16 weeks, and the vit d and aspirin till I'm 20 weeks, they said I can stop pregnacare at 20 weeks or can continue till birth.

My consultant at my local hospital says progesterone till 12-14 weeks, aspirin till 34 weeks and he has no suggestion on pregnacare or vit d!

So who do I go with? I'm very confused what did everyone else do? I'm leaning towards dr s xx


----------



## jenny25

nats77 said:


> Hey ladies, I am after a bit of advice
> 
> Dr shehata wants me to stay on progesterone until 16 weeks, and the vit d and aspirin till I'm 20 weeks, they said I can stop pregnacare at 20 weeks or can continue till birth.
> 
> My consultant at my local hospital says progesterone till 12-14 weeks, aspirin till 34 weeks and he has no suggestion on pregnacare or vit d!
> 
> So who do I go with? I'm very confused what did everyone else do? I'm leaning towards dr s xx

with my son kieran , i was on progesterone till 16 weeks and asprin and clexaine up until a day before delivery im also on metformin and a higher dose of folic acid that was my first pregnancy i got to 37 weeks and took a baby home this time around we are doing the same hun x


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I would personally stay on the progesterone aslong as possible. My consultant dosent actually think that it works but he agreed to put me on it last year with my successful pregnancy. I was meant to take it until 24 weeks but I had enough supply to take it until 30 weeks and Emelia is perfect.

Im on it again this time around until 24 weeks but again I hope to be able to have some extra and take it until 30 weeks.
Also on Clexane and low dose aspirin which is to be taken up until birth.


----------



## melfy77

Hi :hi:

Sorry I've been MIA. It's quite busy and little Zoe makes sure I don't get bored. She is always standing somewhere or crawling after something ;)

Hur: Congrats on your little boy :) It would have been nice if he had stayed in a little longer, but like you said, he's a fighter:winkwink: 

3x; How are your little boys doing? I imagine it must be crazy these days, with the NICU and your DD. My thoughts are with you and your family:hugs:

jenny: congrats on your BFP:happydance: lots of sticky baby dust to you!!!

nats: yeah!!! welcome to the 2nd trimester:)

felynn: sorry to hear about the death of one twin :( Praying the other one will grow strong:hugs:

starry: glad to know everything's going well so far!! looking forward to hear from your next scan!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls hope you are all well. I'm convinced somebody up there doesn't want me to have a cyber life, my laptop died a fortnight ago! Mended now. 

Well I go into hospital tomorrow girls for a slightly early induction ;-). I've been showing big signs all week of about to go but nothing has fully progressed. Baby is between 3 and 2 fifths engaged, plug has gone, show has been non-stop and quite heavy for a couple of days, I'm dilating and I've been crampy here and there since Tues.

I'll update you all when I can. Sorry for the short post, too excited to settle xo


----------



## Zebra2023

Wow that has gone quick angel, good luck!! :D


----------



## LilSluz

Hur - what a shock that must have been - prayers to you & your tiny son!

Angel - good the hear from you & major GOOD LUCK tomorrow! :dance:

3x - did I miss her post - she had the triplets then? Hoping they are doing great then 3x!

Fe - so sorry about the loss of the twin. :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, angel!


----------



## LeeC

Stalking for news on Angel.

Nats I stayed on Cyclogest til 16 wks even though my local consultant only prescribes til 12 wks, he knew I was following Mr S protocol so was happy enough to go with it.
I would stay on it if I were you for peace of mind if nothing else x.

Hope everyone is ok. I read all the time not much time for posting at the minute x.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm turning into a psycho. Getting so nervous for my first appointment with my OB. I keep having nightmares of her telling me the baby is dead. I wish there was a way of knowing how things were going. Wednesday can not get here fast enough.


----------



## nats77

LeeC said:


> Stalking for news on Angel.
> 
> Nats I stayed on Cyclogest til 16 wks even though my local consultant only prescribes til 12 wks, he knew I was following Mr S protocol so was happy enough to go with it.
> I would stay on it if I were you for peace of mind if nothing else x.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. I read all the time not much time for posting at the minute x.

Thanks lee I'm going to stay on it till 16 weeks, what about the vit d? How long did u use that for? And the aspirin? Sorry to keep asking. Hope your well xx

Thinking of you angel, can't wait for your update xxx

Hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## Lallie81

Thinking of you Angel and hope all goes well... can't wait to see pics xx

3x do you have any news? Often wonder how you are getting on...

AFM- Squig is just growing and growing, so his head is now measuring 3 weeks ahead :shock: dr tried to do a sweep at my 38 week appt to get things going but my cervix was completely closed so no luck. If we are in the same situation at 39 weeks on Thursday I will have a section..... Not my ideal birth but I think it's for the best as he is just getting so big!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, no WiFi at hospital. Just wanted to let u no we've got a baby girl :-D. Born at 23:09 last night, 8lb 1.5oz. Neve Hazel Grace. All ok. Natural birth, no drugs,1hr 15min labour, waters popped in bath after nothing all day and surges hit within 30 secs. Convinced my babies love water and raspberry leaf, Kyan went same way! Baby attaching and feeding well. I'll update as soon as I can Xo


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Angel.....what a beautiful name. Hope to see pic soon xx


----------



## Lallie81

Wonderful news Angel- so so happy for you x


----------



## nats77

Angel that's just fantastic, cannot wait for pictures!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Congratulations Angel, same weight as Hugo and he's 12ln now! :dohh:

Hurl, thinking of you and your baby boy :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Angel! Enjoy every moment! So pleased for you! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats Angel! (And WOW! I wish my labors went that fast...Mine were both 19+ hours...)

3x-hope all is well. Thinking of you and wondering how things are going.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations angel :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats angel!!! Very happy for you!!


----------



## Raptasaur

Wow congratulations Angel, so happy for you! What a lovely name and what a fast labour, you lucky thing! Both mine were epics....

Thinking of you both 3xCharmer and Hur and your beautiful boys. Sorry to hear they have come so early but I am sure they will be as strong as their mummies and get stronger every day.

Hope everyone else is doing well and avoiding all these horrible coughs and colds. Lucas is five months old tomorrow and keeping me busy!


----------



## padbrat

Yay! Fab news Angel so so pleased for you!! 

Happy 5 months Lucas! x

Am with you Lee.... our boys keep us busy so can't get on here as much as would like!

Nats I was on vit D and high dose folic acid to 12 wks, Aspirin to 37 wks, Fragmin until 6 wks post birth, Cyclogest until 34 wks, Prednisolone until 19 wks, Pregnacare until birth, Omega 3 until birth. Does that help?


----------



## dairymomma

Ladies...


Spoiler
I got my fastest bfp ever...After my dentist cancelled an appt due to the chance I was pregnant and my naturopath took me off some supplements for the same reason, I decided to test. Faint lines yesterday made me think evap lines but 3 different brands had lines this morning so I tried a CB digi. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Talk about SHOCKED!! Managed to get thru today without too much anxiety but it's starting to creep in. *Sigh* The joys of having a history of recurrent miscarriage and having just miscarried... Praying this baby snuggles in nice and tight. Don't know if I can handle _another_ miscarriage.


----------



## NewToAllThis

dairymomma said:


> Ladies...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my fastest bfp ever...After my dentist cancelled an appt due to the chance I was pregnant and my naturopath took me off some supplements for the same reason, I decided to test. Faint lines yesterday made me think evap lines but 3 different brands had lines this morning so I tried a CB digi. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Talk about SHOCKED!! Managed to get thru today without too much anxiety but it's starting to creep in. *Sigh* The joys of having a history of recurrent miscarriage and having just miscarried... Praying this baby snuggles in nice and tight. Don't know if I can handle _another_ miscarriage.

Congrats Dairy. Fantastic news. I know the familiar feelings after RMC but positive thoughts for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lallie81

Congrats Dairy!!!!!


----------



## nats77

padbrat said:


> Yay! Fab news Angel so so pleased for you!!
> 
> Happy 5 months Lucas! x
> 
> Am with you Lee.... our boys keep us busy so can't get on here as much as would like!
> 
> Nats I was on vit D and high dose folic acid to 12 wks, Aspirin to 37 wks, Fragmin until 6 wks post birth, Cyclogest until 34 wks, Prednisolone until 19 wks, Pregnacare until birth, Omega 3 until birth. Does that help?


Yes pad that helps loads!! Thank you xx




dairymomma said:


> Ladies...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I got my fastest bfp ever...After my dentist cancelled an appt due to the chance I was pregnant and my naturopath took me off some supplements for the same reason, I decided to test. Faint lines yesterday made me think evap lines but 3 different brands had lines this morning so I tried a CB digi. Pregnant 1-2 weeks. Talk about SHOCKED!! Managed to get thru today without too much anxiety but it's starting to creep in. *Sigh* The joys of having a history of recurrent miscarriage and having just miscarried... Praying this baby snuggles in nice and tight. Don't know if I can handle _another_ miscarriage.

Congrats dairy xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats Dairy! I also got the bfp for my current pregnancy directly after a miscarriage. It was the first time we hit the date after a miscarriage, and so far so good! I have heard they women are extra fertile directly after a mc... we just never bothered to try before because I was always so emotional. I really hope this bean is THE ONE for you!


----------



## vietmamsie

Angel: Wow! So quick! Glad to hear everything went well!

Lallie: you must be getting excited!!! Almost there!!!


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - congratulations!!! I really hope this is your forever, take-home baby. You deserve it.


----------



## padbrat

Congrats Dairy! I also had a pregnancy straight after a MC so I know it happens! 

You are welcome Nats! Anytime :)


----------



## dairymomma

I can't remember being this excited about a pregnancy EVER! I'm really really hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats dairy!!


----------



## hur575

congrats Angel

Congrats dairy, I hope this is your sticky bean, you deserve it hun

Thank you all for you wishes, my lil boy doing good, he is stable now, it is still hard to see his lil face covered with all these tubes but I know is for his own good. I have been told he might be kept until his due date, so I decided to go back to work after two weeks rest, and take my my leave when my baby comes home.


----------



## MissMaternal

Congrats angel! Fantastic news! Enjoy your baby girl  xx

Hi jenny! Nice to see you again!! Congrats on your BFP!! And you too dairy momma!! Xx


----------



## Starry Night

hur - thanks for the update. I'm glad to hear that your little man is stable now. What did you decide to call him? I hope your return to work provides some distraction until you can bring him home with you.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hur: I am so happy to hear your little one is holding in there and doing alright. As Starry Night already mentioned, I am sure going back to work will help distract you a bit while you wait for your boy to come home.


----------



## nats77

Great news hur, stay strong baby hur xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Hur-glad to hear your little boy is doing well. :hugs:

Had my hCG draw done this afternoon. Results should be in tomorrow afternoon but my dr is out of the office on Wednesdays so we'll see if she calls. I'm thinking it will be Thursday. I'm hoping that number is as high as the moon but if I go by ovulation, I'd only be 4 weeks plus or minus a few days so it's probably going to be low. Already started the progesterone though so I'm feeling okay. The only times I've miscarried on progesterone were times when it was unavoidable-e.g. a blighted ovum-so I'm pretty confident in the stuff. Had some twinge-y stuff this afternoon but I'm hoping it's just things stretching and bean settling in. No spotting so that's a good sign.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Fxd for good hcg numbers Dairy. Hope the progesterone is working its magic. It made me spot when I was using it vaginally so I swapped to rectally and it was fine. 

Pains are normal. Baby settling in for the long haul butskrs you anxious after loss I know. 

:dust:


----------



## Madrid98

Great news hur!!!

I'm having toothache but I'm afraid of going the dentist (x-rays, needles,...). Have any of you been while pregnant? Is it safe?


----------



## dairymomma

Newtoallthis-I am prone to hematomas in my first tri and with my history of rmc, I'm never certain if the spotting is from one or the other or the progesterone. I'm hoping this one has none of those. I also take my progesterone orally and, according to the dr, that's supposed to help with the spotting too.

Madrid-my dentist cancelled an appointment last week because there was the chance I was pregnant. He said for me, especially with my history of miscarriage, any dental work is to be avoided until the second trimester (post pregnancy is preferred). Something about the risk of bacteria entering my system and possibly causing a miscarriage. If I were in acute pain and tylenol wasn't working as a pain killer, then I could go in and he'd do the most minimal work he could do to get me by but I have to wait otherwise. I'd talk to your dentist and your doctor to see what they recommend.


----------



## dairymomma

Nurse called with my results. hCG is 38 and I was like Woohoo! until the nurse said 'um, the doctor thinks it's too low and you are likely carrying residual hCG from your last miscarriage. Repeat your labs on Friday and see the doctor on Tuesday.'

In one sentence, ALL my hope for this pregnancy is gone...*G. O. N. E.*

I tried explaining that I'm not 5 weeks along, that my opks put me at 14-15dop today so I'd only have been 12-13 dpo on Monday when I had my blood draw so 38 isn't bad. And my doctor knows I'm always on the lower side of the normal range. AND I did hpts every week after my m/c, got BFNs for 3 weeks before these new ones showed up...But the nurse just pushed my concerns aside and tried to schedule an appointment I don't want or need right now. Finally got her convinced I'll get my labs done on Friday and talk to the doctor (on the phone) when the results come in. 

So upset now and I can't stop shaking because I'm cold...I feel like this is another blighted ovum and all my happiness about this baby drained away...And I'm even more scared this baby (if there is one) will know I'm giving up hope and let go because it feels Mommy doesn't want it. Irrational I know, but it's hard to reason with a PARL, hormonal brain trying to deal with this stress. 

What really makes me mad is I'm so sick right now I'm literally within seconds of puking and my bbs are tingling horribly. How can this be residual hormones when I didn't feel like this a week ago?!


----------



## dairymomma

Okay, doing better now that I've had time to think this thru. I realized a few things once the numbness wore off.

1. I would only have been about 12-13 dpo when I got my hCG drawn so I hadn't even missed my period yet.
2. With DS, I had a negative blood test at 4 weeks and he was born 8 months later. (Although it makes me wonder what my doctor is considering 'not pregnant'. I'll have to ask if she goes by 25 mIU...)
3. My hpts are getting darker. There is definitely a difference in the FRER I did this morning and the one I did on Sunday.
4. My symptoms are still here. I puked literally as soon as I logged off earlier. I know the progesterone can affect symptom strength but I'm not getting the side effects (dizzy spells, fatigue) like I did the last time. I believe I need the progesterone more this time so it's doing it's job. Hence, no side effects.
5. Just when I think I'm out of hope, it sneaks back in. While I'm no longer happy and excited about this, I'm hopeful again and that counts for alot.

And when my repeat labs on Friday show my hCG is rising normally, I'm going to shout I TOLD YOU SO from the rooftops.


----------



## NewToAllThis

dairymomma said:


> Okay, doing better now that I've had time to think this thru. I realized a few things once the numbness wore off.
> 
> 1. I would only have been about 12-13 dpo when I got my hCG drawn so I hadn't even missed my period yet.
> 2. With DS, I had a negative blood test at 4 weeks and he was born 8 months later. (Although it makes me wonder what my doctor is considering 'not pregnant'. I'll have to ask if she goes by 25 mIU...)
> 3. My hpts are getting darker. There is definitely a difference in the FRER I did this morning and the one I did on Sunday.
> 4. My symptoms are still here. I puked literally as soon as I logged off earlier. I know the progesterone can affect symptom strength but I'm not getting the side effects (dizzy spells, fatigue) like I did the last time. I believe I need the progesterone more this time so it's doing it's job. Hence, no side effects.
> 5. Just when I think I'm out of hope, it sneaks back in. While I'm no longer happy and excited about this, I'm hopeful again and that counts for alot.
> 
> And when my repeat labs on Friday show my hCG is rising normally, I'm going to shout I TOLD YOU SO from the rooftops.

After reading your previous post to this, I was about to quote what you just have. 
You know your body, god knows you've been here enough times. 
These doctors don't always know best. 
I think you are pregnant, especially if the tests are getting darker. 

Can't wait for you to be able to tell him I told you so. 

Keep up the PMA - I know how hard it is but you're doing great :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

I agree with NTAT! You know better and the tests mean something so don't give up!!!


----------



## Starry Night

We're all going to think positive for you, dairy! Sometimes I wonder what is up with all these doctors. You'd think they'd know every woman is different and that a woman with your history would be aware of what her body is up to! I know I still have to argue dates with doctors and u/s technicians. They're all convinced that you can't get pregnant on long cycles. It's only happened to me 5 times! Yeesh. lol

afm - still in limbo. The OB said it was too soon to hear a heart beat on doppler so I have to wait. But she understands my fears so she is seeing me in just under 2 weeks vs the standard 4. I'm not getting the hand-holding that many ladies here are getting but this pregnancy I've already gotten far more special attention then I have with the others so for that I'm grateful. This time it feels like the doctors are here to help when in the past they were like giant obstacles.


----------



## NewToAllThis

Starry Night said:


> We're all going to think positive for you, dairy! Sometimes I wonder what is up with all these doctors. You'd think they'd know every woman is different and that a woman with your history would be aware of what her body is up to! I know I still have to argue dates with doctors and u/s technicians. They're all convinced that you can't get pregnant on long cycles. It's only happened to me 5 times! Yeesh. lol
> 
> afm - still in limbo. The OB said it was too soon to hear a heart beat on doppler so I have to wait. But she understands my fears so she is seeing me in just under 2 weeks vs the standard 4. I'm not getting the hand-holding that many ladies here are getting but this pregnancy I've already gotten far more special attention then I have with the others so for that I'm grateful. This time it feels like the doctors are here to help when in the past they were like giant obstacles.

Have you thought about getting your own doppler. I know ladies that have found the HB around 11 weeks. I found mine just before 12 (but that was first time I used the doppler as had only just got it)
It would put your mind at rest and you could use it daily until I felt movement.


----------



## Starry Night

I used to think a doppler would be a bad idea as I'd drive myself crazy with it but this time around it's very tempting! But aren't they costly? Money is always an issue with us.


----------



## nats77

Buying a Doppler was the best thing I ever did this pregnancy!! It had pit my mind at rest so much, I paid £65 for mine but u can get them cheaper on amazon and other places xx


----------



## NewToAllThis

Starry Night said:


> I used to think a doppler would be a bad idea as I'd drive myself crazy with it but this time around it's very tempting! But aren't they costly? Money is always an issue with us.


I was lucky enough to borrow one from a friend otherwise I would loan it to you. eBay may have second hand ones that are reasonable. I got great comfort from mine. I used to listen in every morning before work just to be able to get me through the day, and I often listened in again before bed.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. Even though I feel better (well worse actually...I puked yesterday and dry heaved this morning. :haha: Yay for morning sickness!), it's SO nice to know I've got support.

Starry-I heard the hb with my 2nd tri loss at 10+4. It was faint and hard to hear but a week later, it was clear as a bell. 11 weeks isn't too early but I do have to say I felt alot better when I heard it clearly the second time because it was _so_ faint the first time, I wasn't sure I was even hearing it.


----------



## Starry Night

When I'm on the first tri boards a lot of girls there often say their doctors and/or midwives won't even check before a certain point. I guess some just make it their policy so as to reduce unneeded panic. I know if she couldn't find the hb yesterday I would have just lost it and given up all hope.


----------



## dairymomma

Tested for the last time this morning. My dollar tree and walmart tests are nice and dark now so I'm stepping away. Well, hopefully. My labs will be done this morning so it's possible the dr will call this afternoon/evening but I'm not holding out hope. I'm thinking her nurse will call monday. SO nervous about this blood draw...I really want good numbers...


----------



## Madrid98

If tests are getting darker it has to be a good sign!!


----------



## dairymomma

Starry Night said:


> When I'm on the first tri boards a lot of girls there often say their doctors and/or midwives won't even check before a certain point. I guess some just make it their policy so as to reduce unneeded panic. I know if she couldn't find the hb yesterday I would have just lost it and given up all hope.

I know. I was skeptical when the doctor said she heard the hb at 10 weeks and it actually freaked me out more because I couldn't hear it. I didn't believe it until I saw the flicker on the ultrasound.


----------



## dairymomma

Doctor called and I wasn't expecting it until Monday. My hCG is 236 today, up from 38 on Monday! I'm more than doubling in 24 hours and so far, it's looking good...in my book anyway. The dr said, "To be honest, I'm worried about this." and then proceeded to verbally shake her finger at me over the phone. 'The other doctor told you to wait.' and 'Your numbers are rising but I think this is too soon.' I told her we weren't actively TTC, were actually preventing this from happening but it still happened, but she was still annoyed. You could tell. Then, when I asked how do I date this pregnancy she said 'It's virtually impossible to get a positive home pregnancy test *before 5 weeks*.' I was like HELLO?! It says right on the BOX you can test UP TO 4 DAYS BEFORE expected period! But I suppose that explains why she thinks it'll end badly-because in her thinking I'm 5 weeks with an hCG of 236 when really I'm only 4 weeks. 

*Sigh* I just don't know. I really like this doctor when I've seen her otherwise but with my last few pregnancies, she's been really pessimistic. And she's an hour drive away and because of a hospital policy, my delivery doctor isn't my regular doctor-it's whoever is on call at the time I'm ready to push. If I switch to my specialist solely, I can see him in a town 25 minutes away for most of my pregnancy and he's only a 45 minute drive away otherwise. I have to deliver at a different hospital but he's guaranteed to be my delivery doctor. But he's horrid about returning phone calls and getting me results. :shrug: I don't know what to do...


----------



## nats77

dairymomma said:


> Doctor called and I wasn't expecting it until Monday. My hCG is 236 today, up from 38 on Monday! I'm more than doubling in 24 hours and so far, it's looking good...in my book anyway. The dr said, "To be honest, I'm worried about this." and then proceeded to verbally shake her finger at me over the phone. 'The other doctor told you to wait.' and 'Your numbers are rising but I think this is too soon.' I told her we weren't actively TTC, were actually preventing this from happening but it still happened, but she was still annoyed. You could tell. Then, when I asked how do I date this pregnancy she said 'It's virtually impossible to get a positive home pregnancy test *before 5 weeks*.' I was like HELLO?! It says right on the BOX you can test UP TO 4 DAYS BEFORE expected period! But I suppose that explains why she thinks it'll end badly-because in her thinking I'm 5 weeks with an hCG of 236 when really I'm only 4 weeks.
> 
> *Sigh* I just don't know. I really like this doctor when I've seen her otherwise but with my last few pregnancies, she's been really pessimistic. And she's an hour drive away and because of a hospital policy, my delivery doctor isn't my regular doctor-it's whoever is on call at the time I'm ready to push. If I switch to my specialist solely, I can see him in a town 25 minutes away for most of my pregnancy and he's only a 45 minute drive away otherwise. I have to deliver at a different hospital but he's guaranteed to be my delivery doctor. But he's horrid about returning phone calls and getting me results. :shrug: I don't know what to do...

Dairy great news on your numbers!! I just wanted to say as far as getting a positive test until 5 weeks!! This pregnancy I got a positive result at 2 weeks 6 days!! I'm now 15 weeks!!! Blimin doctors drive you mental don't they! You hang I'm there and keep positive got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Is your doctor insane???? Since when do home pregnancy tests not work until 5 weeks??? Is she living under a rock???? And how dare she scold you, you're a grown woman. You were trying to prevent so it's not like you were reckless. But as a doctor, you'd think she would know that if people are having sex, their bodies are biologically wired to try and make a baby.

I think your numbers are fine. I don't know what to do about the doctor situation as it sounds like a tricky situation. Personally, I don't think I could be with a doctor who was so pessimistic all the time.

afm - I think PaRL gets to me sometimes and it's hard not to spread that negativity around. Sometimes I get so annoyed on the First Tri boards because someone will come up with the question of "my baby is measuring behind with a low heart beat. Am I OK?" and everyone is always like "oh yeah, you're fine, you're fine" and I want to shake them and go "NOO!!!! It's NOT fine.....don't give her false hopes!!!" I think I need to stay away before I become the forum grinch.


----------



## Starry Night

Whoops. Double Post


----------



## dairymomma

Been nauseated all yesterday and today! Aaahhh, morning sickness-I LOVE IT! :haha: Thinking I'm going to talk to my s-i-l. She's seen the OB for several pgs while I've only seen him for m/c testing. I've liked him other than his inablility to call me back but I'm really tired of negativity from my other doctor so I'm about certain I'll switch. :shrug: Although if I get to the second tri, maybe she'd be more excited? I just don't know. It's hard.

Starry-I agree. I've stayed out of the first tri forum for that reason. I'll see posts in PAL too and I want to be encouraging but at the same time you want to be realistic too. It's hard though because you can get torn apart by everyone else if you post negative comments.


----------



## vietmamsie

dairymomma: I think your numbers sound great!!! They are better than what I had that early on. Personally, I have a good feeling about this one for you. However, its not going to work out if you don't have a doctor who is on the exact same page as you and is super supportive. Try looking for a midwife rather than the doctor route. I think you might find it to be more beneficial. there must be someone other than these two doctors in your area!

Starry: This pregnancy I am only on PAL or PARL threads. I couldn't bear listening to those women over there in lala land any more. they all drove me nuts! Plus I didn't want to be the downer that has a miscarriage again and have everyone send awkward sympathy, then go on to gush about all the baby things they had bought at 6 weeks.

AFM: All is well. I feel some concern I have't felt any real movement - just swishes and bubbly feelings in there. Half the time I think it might actually be my own pulse (gosh, my pulse feels strong these days, I can feel it through my whole body. Must be the extra blood flow) But I need to remind myself that I am only 19 weeks, and its perfectly normal not to really feel kicks and such until later in your first pregnancy. When did you mommas start feeling strong movement?

We are bracing for a super typhoon to hit us sometime today. It should hit north of us, but we will for sure have heavy rains and probably more flooding tonight/tomorrow morning. They had to evacuate 500,000 people just north of us. 

https://tuoitrenews.vn/society/14968/vietnam-evacuates-500000-as-typhoon-haiyan-looms

So ready for rainy season to be over!!!


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls!!

My grandpa in law died last week, so we went to my in-laws for a few days. It was hard for everyone, but having little Zoe around brought so much joy it really helped.

Dairy: congrats on your BFP:happydance: Your numbers look amazing, and this "not getting a positive until 5 weeks'' is rubbish!! With this pregnancy I got my BFP at 8 dpo!! And it wasn't a squinter or anything; it was a clear BFP on a FRER.

Zoe has her very first cold, poor thing. And of course I got it as well:haha: Speaking of which, she is up, gotta go

Hi to everyone else and glad to know all is well with your little beans so far:happydance:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry about your granpa melfy!! :hugs:

You're already 30 weeks!!! Wow! Not long to go!! OMG how exciting!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-There are other doctors but they are all family practice and most of them aren't taking new patients right now. My OB specialist is one of two within the hospital/clinic system so I could potentially see the other OB but I don't mind seeing the first one. He's just terrible when it comes to getting back to me if I'm not in the office. And there is a new midwife in the area but I'm not sure if she'll see me with my history of rmc. I suppose I could call and see if she'll take me... Hope that storm doesn't do too much damage in your area! We've been seeing reports now of just how bad it hit the Phillipines. They are saying Typhoon Haiyan was stronger than Hurricane Katrina.

Melfy-sorry to hear about your grandpa. :hugs:

So I think I decided what I'm going to do. I'm going to schedule the u/s the dr wants for another week or so and see what that shows before I decide who I'm going to see. If things look okay, maybe I'll stick with my reg dr for this one. If things look dicey, I'm going straight to the OB. But if my reg dr is pessimistic my entire pregnancy, then that's it. I'm done. I'll find another doctor.


----------



## Starry Night

melfy - so sorry to hear about your grandfather. And I hope Zoe gets over her cold soon.

viet - take care as the storm hits. I hope it won't be as bad as some are predicting.

And sometimes babies just take longer to be felt. Most of the books I read say over 20 weeks and I know some people who didn't feel them until 24 weeks. But it is reassuring when you do start to feel them. Before 20 weeks my son's movements were very light and similar to gas. It is possible you are already feeling little baby.

dairy - it is amazing what an optimistic doctor can do. My regular GP was on study leave when I got my bfp so I saw his partner at the clinic and as I was leaving the appointment she turned to DS and said, "You're going to have a little brother or sister!" and it just made me feel good and positive like this one is going to stick.

afm - exactly one week until my final loss milestone. Trying not to, but am getting more and more anxious.


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls I am back with another Bfp.... I am about 4+5 going by ovulation date.... Currently on 40mg prednisilone ...etc............

I had the unkc biopsy done in late September and surprise surprise...... They are elevated at 12.78% ( upper normal level is 5%...) could kick myself for not having it done sooner..... 

I have resurrected Petipas steroid junkie thread, are there any girls on this thread currently who are taking steroids and or intralipids..? 
I will leave the link for the thread if anyone fancies diving over at some point...
I've not been on the thread for a while, but I see Vietnamese is 19 weeks! Well done honey... You might remember I was pregnant around the same stage as you in July/August.... 
I will catch up on the thread today, the steroids are making me wake super early, been up since 3.30.... Had breakfast,made other half his breakfast and even made him a packed lunch for work! He could get used to this...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ies-perfectly-unscientific-medical-trial.html


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, mandy!


----------



## vietmamsie

Mandy: Congrats on the BFP! I remember when we both came over to this thread for the first time. I was so scared and was just waiting to mc like I had so many times before. BUT... it looks like this one might just be the one. Finally feeling like I just might be safe this time around! SO glad to see you back here... and so soon! Welcome back!

AFM, always just when I start to get scared this pregnancy, something happens to help reassure me that this might go ok... I felt some pretty strong movements today!!! It was really sudden and so funny feeling. I had them in the morning and again in the evening. Wahoo! 

Also, the storm went further north than expected, so the south of Vietnam didn't even get a rain storm. Glad we didn't have any more flooding... it has been way too much this year! We also decided that to change our christmas trip to Malaysia, as the places we had planned to go in the Philippines were totally destroyed. Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## hur575

melfy77 sorry about your grand dad

Starry-I agree. I also stayed out of the first tri forum for that reason, when I first had my loss, those posts even though were not directed to me it made it hard to move on, even when I had negative tests, I started telling myself it could be the hook effect etc I even paid for blood tests because I was sure baby is still there !!

Dairymomma best of luck

Vietmamsie it is still too early hun, I had my boy at 24 weeks and until then I really didn't feel him at all! But now seen my boy through the glass I can see he is active lil man but for some reason I was not able to feel him 

mandy1971- congrats on your bfp, best of luck, hope this is your rainbow baby. I was on prednisilone but only 25mg, I was energetic, but I eat like a horse, and I did not have any sickness until I stopped it.

AFM- baby is doing fine so far, we called him Salem, Arabic name which means stay safe.


----------



## padbrat

Hur just popped by to say I am so pleased Salem is doing well and I think it is a lovely name. x

Mandy! Had to drop by and say fab news and am hoping hoping hoping this is your rainbow! 

Viet I remember feeling Leo when I was 17-18 wks, but I had a posterior placenta. If your placenta is anterior it can get in the way a bit so you may feel baby later. :)


----------



## mandy1971

Hur good to hear Salem is thriving xxx

Hey padbrat, fxd with this bean... Lovely for you to pop by xx

Vietnam that's lovely your baby is letting its presence known..

I'm having bloody cramps and back pain tonight, think I've overdone it today, the steroids can give you so much energy, been to epu and gp to organise booking in appt with midwife( hope I'm not being too organised with that one) and was at gp having bloods done, though 2 nurses couldn't take my bloods today, so need to go back in again to have my thyroid levels checked... Currently lying down and intend on doing nothing the rest of the evening.......


----------



## dairymomma

Mandy-congrats on your bfp! 

Viet-glad to hear the storm missed you and no more flooding.

Hur-good news that you boy is doing good! Been thinking of you and 3x and hoping all is well. (LOVE the name by the way.)

The nurse called this morning and my dating u/s is scheduled for next Wednesday morning. By my lmp (and m/c) I'd be about 7.5 weeks but by my calculations I'd be just over 6. Really hoping they can see something and put my mind at ease. Now just to get thru the next week and a half. Nervous cuz I'm having apinchy/crampy ball of sensations in my belly halfway between my pubic bone and my bellybutton. I had ALOT of tenderness in that spot after my D&C and my last m/c so I'm not sure what to think. Hoping it's just things stretching and adjusting.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I got that feeling a lot with this pregnancy and so far things seem to be going well. I think it is stretching.


----------



## Madrid98

Mandy congrats on your bfp!!! Welcome back!!

Hur that's a lovely name (mashaAllah). 

Dairy you have about one week wait to your scan. Take it easy until then and try to relax (easier said than done I know!).

Viet congrats on feeling strong movements. With my first it took a while until I could feel any real movement so it's absolutely normal.

Tomorrow I've got my dating scan. It's at 11:10 and I'm not sure if I'll be able to let you know the outcome straight away but I'll try my best. I haven't used the Doppler since mid last week and I'm afraid to use it now that is so close to the scan. I'm just going to bed & I hope the morning will come soon.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hi ladies...hope you all are doing good.

hur - Loads of love for Salem.Such a cute name.

Madrid - All the best for your dating scan.I can't wait to see some scan pics from you.

Viet - Good to know that you are safe and the storm did not hit you.How is your pregnancy going on?

dairy - All the best :hugs: All will be good this time.

mandy - :hugs: take rest huny

ES- I am glad to know that you are feeling better emotionally.I would request you to give priority to your back pain first.Adoption is a great thing, definitely a very good way to become a mother.
But it is not so easy thing to go with.Both you and your DH need to be mentally prepared completely.Take your time and think over it.

Pink - I am so sorry dear...Big hugs for you.I am with starry and Left -This is not the correct time to make big decisions.Give him a call and tell him how much I need him at this moment, without losing temper.Sometmes even if it is not your mistake a sorry and a few kind words can make huge difference for you,your relationship and the small one coming soon.

Unexpected - I am sorry for your BFN dear.Sometimes luck just plays the cruel role.I am sure time will change soon and you will get BFP.I know it must be very hard to digest at this moment and you must be feeling low but next month when you get BFP you will just forget about this month.It will definitely happen..

mowat - Sorry to know about your DS's stomach flu.How is he doing now?BD well girl!Fingers crossed.

Kat - Go girl!May the swimmers meet the eggie asap!

Mamatex- How are you doing?

eyemom - I am so sorry.:hugs: I do not know what to say.I expected so much for you this time.I hope next month is yours.I will keep everything crossed for you.

Starry -You are almost at the end of first trimster.Did you announce your pregnancy yet?How is it going so far?


AFM - Tomorrow is my IUI!Yesterday was cd13 and I had 3 mature follicles of - 19mm,18.5mm and 18mm.I got the hcg trigger at night.My RE is still not happy with my lining though.It was 9mm yesterday but the appearance is patchy rather.
I am still keeping my hopes up.I have seen so many "perfect" cycles failing for me.So I just hope this not so perfect one does the trick.I need blessings and prayers from each one of you :)


----------



## vietmamsie

ttcmoon: Exciting! Can't wait to hear how it goes... just two weeks until you can test! Keeping everything crossed for you!

dairymomma: thats nice that they are letting you come in early, but remember.. these early scans are dangerous! 6 weeks is still really early. I saw a heart beat at 6 weeks 1 day, but from what I have read, that is pretty early. Some women don't see it until 7 weeks.

Mandy: I still over-do it every day! By the end of the day I just want to put my feel up, but somehow I always think of something more I have to do or errand I have to run. I wish I could just lay still for a while! Guess it i my own fault!

Bought a really sweet little baby outfit today and puzzle. Along with another maternity top. I am seriously massive already. I can't imagine getting any larger, but I'm not even half way there! Eek!


----------



## Madrid98

Just a quick update to let you all is well with the baby. It's measuring one day ahead so they've changed my EDD to 25/5/14. I'll try to post the pic later from my phone.


----------



## mandy1971

Good news Madrid.... Look forward to pics xxx


----------



## dairymomma

ttcmoon-Good luck with this cycle! I don't think I'll be the only one waiting eagerly for your tests. :haha: FX and good karma sent your way!

Madrid-great news! Glad you had a good scan and that bubs is growing well.

Starry-mine is a golf ball sized area and it pinches/aches for about a minute at the same time of day (~10am three days in a row). With my loss in July, every u/s I had the tech had to press really hard right there to see the baby and it hurt then too. Of course it hurt after the D&C too. Then when I think I implanted with both this pg and my last one, I had a sharp cramp in that same spot. I'm encouraged because it's not constant but it's worrying me because I don't know what it is or why it's happening and it's happened before but the pg ended in m/c.

Viet-I know. I really wish they had scheduled me for the following week because I've had bad news at 6 weeks but the dr ordered it and the nurse scheduled without calling me so I'm stuck with it. I'm going fully prepared to see nothing on the abdominal scan and needing a transvaginal scan to see anything. And though I'm hopeful and have this feeling in my gut that things are going to be okay this time, I'm also preparing myself for not so great news just in case. I've had far more u/s end with "I'm so sorry." than with "Looking good. Here's a picture."

Question-do you think it's a good sign that I'm not getting the side effects I had with the progesterone last time? With my last pg, I started getting really dizzy and tired about a half hour after I took my progesterone but it was a blighted ovum. I'm on the same dosage this time but I'm not getting the side effects. I'm wondering if it's possible my body knows I _need_ the meds this time so it's using all of it but with the BO, my body didn't need it so it was just overloading my system? :shrug: At this point, I'm trying to hang onto every little thing that will bolster my hope.


----------



## Starry Night

madrid - great news about the scan! :)

dairy - hope your scan goes well. And that's strange about what you're feeling. I can't really imagine what it would be.


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you!!!
This is the baby. Sorry about the layout but this thing rotates the pics for some reason!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vietmamsie

Great news Madrid! Baby looks lovely!

Dairy: Sounds like a good sign to me. I only had dizziness after my afternoon dose when I was taking it twice a day. I assumed that meant the natural occurring progesterone was really low at that point in the day.


----------



## ttcmoon

Madrid - What a cute scan pic.Loads of best wishes for you!

dairy - Thanks dear angel!Thanks for sending me good Karma...I really need it.Hubby said we will stop fertility treatments for a while if this IUI cycle fails.We are really running out of money and need to save some before we chalk out our next course of action.
I am so hopeful for this cycle.I do not wish to stop ttc.I need a baby!
I do not have an answer for your question as I do not have a healthy pregnancy experience.Not getting side effects appear to be a good sign to me.I am keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## melfy77

Madrid: Congrats on the scan!!! Beautiful pic :) Are you thinking boy or girl?

Dairy: I never had any side effects from the progesterone with DD and everything was fine. Same thing for this pregnancy, so far so good:thumbup:

ttcmoon: I hope this will be your cycle!!! Don't give up :)

Have you noticed that the veggie/fruit ticker is back to its older version? That means no more freaking eggplant, squash, honeydew and watermelon for weeks and weeks:haha:


----------



## dairymomma

TTC-hope everything went okay with your IUI. And you are welcome for the karma. I know as well as anyone else here how much every little extra bit of hope can help.

Thanks for the replies on my question. I've got this feeling in my gut that this will be my rainbow baby. Used one of my last FRER yesterday (I know, I know...Step away from the hpts already...:haha: But I can't help it!!) and the line is thicker and darker than the control line now and it came up as soon as the pee hit it-WAY before the control line even appeared! And I just can't help but grin, giggle, and hug myself whenever I think of this baby. I'm like a giddy schoolgirl telling her friends about a new crush...Seriously, it's bad. But in a good way. :) Every time I start worrying again (which suddenly isn't often at all), I can't help but think "37 weeks. I'll make it to at least 37 weeks." and Poof! All my concerns are gone. Weird and maybe it's just a self-preservation thing my head is doing to keep me from going bananas before my ultrasound but I don't care. I'm happy. And if it keeps me blissful (or even just blissfully ignorant) until next week, then I'll keep at it. This is more fun anyway. :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

So much for my mantra...Wiped possibly very faint pink cm and crampy/achey in my lower belly since I got home from work. Scared. Wondering if not taking my progesterone when I should have over an hour ago has something to do with the cramps because they are going away now that I've taken it and it's had time to get into my system. Calling the doctor tomorrow to request a blood test to see what my hCG is doing but freaking out it's not going to be good news. Worrying that taking the progesterone is only delaying the inevitable...

Honestly, why can't I have ONE pregnancy without complications and scares? So ANGRY because I was so happy yesterday and this morning. I was excited and nearly told my sister about the baby. I've nearly spilled the beans a few times already because I was so giddy. Now that feeling is gone and I'm getting sick of being on this emotional rollercoaster. I feel like I might as well just give up all hope and wait for the bleeding to start.

I hate this. The waiting game. The not knowing. The everything about being PARL. I just want to hold a baby again and know 'this is my flesh and blood. this is my child. my baby.' and count fingers and toes. and smell that sweet new baby smell. and cuddle a wriggling bundle. So why can't I?


----------



## melfy77

dairymomma said:


> So much for my mantra...Wiped possibly very faint pink cm and crampy/achey in my lower belly since I got home from work. Scared. Wondering if not taking my progesterone when I should have over an hour ago has something to do with the cramps because they are going away now that I've taken it and it's had time to get into my system. Calling the doctor tomorrow to request a blood test to see what my hCG is doing but freaking out it's not going to be good news. Worrying that taking the progesterone is only delaying the inevitable...
> 
> Honestly, why can't I have ONE pregnancy without complications and scares? So ANGRY because I was so happy yesterday and this morning. I was excited and nearly told my sister about the baby. I've nearly spilled the beans a few times already because I was so giddy. Now that feeling is gone and I'm getting sick of being on this emotional rollercoaster. I feel like I might as well just give up all hope and wait for the bleeding to start.
> 
> I hate this. The waiting game. The not knowing. The everything about being PARL. I just want to hold a baby again and know 'this is my flesh and blood. this is my child. my baby.' and count fingers and toes. and smell that sweet new baby smell. and cuddle a wriggling bundle. So why can't I?

I know it`s next to impossible, but try to relax:hugs: I`ve had spotting with both DD and this pregnancy, and pretty sure it was from the progesterone. When I was about 5 1/2 weeks I had some pretty bad spotting, enough to need an underwear, and all was well with this baby:winkwink: Lots of PARL ladies had spotting because of it, it's a very common side effect.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - thinking of you. :hugs: Spotting is so scary but a lot of ladies here get it in their rainbow pregnancies. I hope it is just the progesterone.


----------



## dairymomma

If it was just the spotting, I'd be able to handle it. I haven't had any actual blood come out, just a spot of _very_ faintly pink pee a few times yesterday and some faintly (so faint you had to squint) pink-tinged cm last night. But it's the cramping that's getting to me the most. Pink spotting, I can deal with. Cramping, for me, is never good. Just resigned now that the outcome can only be one of two things. Either everything is fine and this is just a 'normal' thing for me or I'm going to miscarry yet again. Waiting to hear when they'll do a blood draw but I did my last FRER to give myself something to focus on. If it was lighter, I'd be like Okay, the blood test will show miscarriage. But it was as dark as the last one I did and this was with a 2 hour hold after I drank a quart of iced herbal tea this morning and went bathroom like 6 times. I feel like I'm overreacting but I can't help it.

This sucks so much.


----------



## LeeC

Congrats again Mandy.... Oh I remember those early mornings on the steroids and eating Chilli burritos for breakfast, what joy. 
Well you know how much I am praying for this little bubba.

After an awful bout of flu and then gastroenteritis I've been out of action on here for a while. I swear my immune system is screwed since I had Morgan and my blood transfusion.anyway looks like there is a lot for me to catch up on.

Hope everyone is doing well x.


----------



## LeeC

Dairy. I just posted on RM thread. I was one of the PARL girlies that had lots of spotting. Started at 5 weeks and I thought it was over, huge bleed and cramps at 6 weeks and 7 weeks, I really hope all is ok. It's nerve wracking, I was on constant knicker watch in first tri :(


----------



## nats77

Dairy just wanted to say I had loads of pains in the early stages, and every time I was convinced it was all over. But I am now coming up to 16 weeks and so far all is going very well. Praying this is your sticky xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Cheers lee, I currently have 2 boiled eggs in a saucepan! 

Got a 2-3 weeks pregnant on a clearblue yesterday, so that would be me now 5+2 ish.... 6 week scan a week today..... No cramps since Tuesday.... Bbs getting a little more tender now,indigestion and slight nausea, but that's probably the steroids.....


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mandy, I've just read your news that your pregnant...that is amazing...Im over the moon for you. Fingers crossed tight that this is "the one" especially now that you've been diagnosed with NK cells and on the correct treatment. I'll be following your progress to see how you get on.

Dairy, Im another that also had spotting with this pregnancy and my successful pregnancy with my daughter last year, I don't worry about it too much for me it seems to be normal and I also get lots and lots of cramping, again its normal for me and I take it as a good sign of implantation and growing/stretching. The worrying never ends though.


----------



## LeeC

I'm hoping one of you local girls are Team Blue. I have so much stuff here :)


----------



## mandy1971

Wow, just can't believe you are pregnant with number 2, big congratulations to you....!!! 

Dairy, hope that spotting stops soon.... And like the graduates are telling you it can be pretty normal.... Try not to stress too much, where's that positive thinking vibe gone?

I am really looking forward to my trip to berlin on Monday..... Lots to take my mind off scan next Friday... Has anyone been to berlin before and if so any suggestions of what to do,where to go,eat?


----------



## mandy1971

LeeC said:


> I'm hoping one of you local girls are Team Blue. I have so much stuff here :)

Hopefully I will take something from you honey..xx


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that Harrison James was born on Sunday November 10th weighing 3.69kg and measuring 56cm tall.

I too thought it would never be my turn but here I am breast feeding my perfect little man! Keep the faith ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nats77

LeeC said:


> I'm hoping one of you local girls are Team Blue. I have so much stuff here :)

I'm hoping to find out on weds!! I'm soooo excited! I can't wait ;) xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Congratulations Lallie, what a beautiful little boy. He shares the same birthday as my rainbow baby that was born last year on November 10th!

Lee, are you thinking that you wont try for another baby at any point? Just when you say your looking to pass on some of your blue things. Would be lovely if you had a little brother or sister for Morgan, although I totally understand when people are more than grateful and happy with the one when its been such a tough time.
We are certain that we are only wanting two children and if I have this second baby just as perfect as Emelia I think I would be too scared to push my luck for a third, I'll be more than grateful for 2!

Mandy, that's good you have a trip planned and your right it will be a good distraction for you. I've never been to Berlin but my hubby has a couple of times for his own stag do and some friends and they all loved it.
Yep...Im pregnant with number 2, its starting to go in quicker now and Im much more relaxed this time around but still not taking anything for granted. It will be about a 17-18 month age gap which I think will be nice. Are you attending wishaw general?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm the same. If I get to keep this baby then we are definitely done. I feel like getting two rainbows is more than I can ever hope to ask for. This journey is so stressful that I don't think I could put myself through it again. And I had always wanted to be done having kids by 35 (just a personal choice) so that kind of limits me. We wouldn't want to TTC after a baby for at least a year, it takes me several months to get pregnant and if I m/c again (I assume I would m/c at least once) it just adds to the process all over again and it usually takes 2 to 3 months for my cycles to even return. But the emotional stress really is the biggest factor behind our decision. Even if we lose this one we will probably call it quits. I'm not strong enough to put up the fight.


lallie - congrats on your beautiful little boy. So sweet!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats lallie! what a cutie!!!


----------



## nats77

Congrats lallie xx


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks everyone. I've had spotting so I know it can be normal. It's just scary either way. Just one little dab this morning and nothing since-no cramps, no pink, no nothing. Whew! And dr FINALLY got back to me. hCG is up to 1876 so I'm still doubling every 48 hours. My last lab it had more than doubled in 48 hrs but I'm not worried about this little slowdown because it's 'normal' for me. Just breathing a huge sigh of relief now. Talked to my therapist today too and she said I had an anxiety attack yesterday. I had called her because I was so nervous at one point, I was crying, frustrated, overwhelmed, and shaking so bad I could hardly dial the phone. She thinks I may actually have some form of a post-traumatic stress thing going on and totally wants me to give my doctor a piece of my mind for telling me outright that I'm going to m/c. Felt good to hear her say that and know that I've got at least one of my doctors in my corner.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats dairy! I hope this is the one for you!


----------



## dairymomma

Spotting again...Bah...I think I'm going to stop posting "Good news, good news" comments because it seems like every time I do, I start spotting again. Argh!
It's still light pink mostly but I've had a fairly large amount (enough to stain a pad) of yellowish, pinkish brown staining this evening and two small blobs of brown/pink cm. REALLY wondering what's going on in there now...Wasn't cramping at all but just now, I started getting achey in my lower belly. FX it's just like Nats cramps and it turns out to be nothing. I'm doing okay with this though. Talking with my therapist helped and she recommended I get this all out because it would just make my anxiety worse to keep it in. So there's the reason for the HUGE posts lately. (Thanks for putting up with my neuroses ladies!) And I'm still hopeful despite this latest bout of discharge and the discomfort. I mean, really? How could I miscarry if my hCG is still doubling normally? And the fact that it's doubling still pretty much rules out an ectopic or a blighted ovum, right? At least that's what I was figuring. Symptoms have returned slightly too so I'm pretty sure the worry and anxiety was masking them. MS this morning, tired by 7pm, bbs starting to feel a teensy bit tender, and my sis said she gets this spotting/cramping business every time at this exact same time. I'm sticking with the idea that it's just me overdoing it today, a possible UTI, and the progesterone doing it's job because I'm getting pinchy sensations on or around my cervix and ovaries. So I'm off to bed to dream weird pg dreams and sleep the sleep of the hopeful. Pray for me ladies, though just in case. I can't wait until Wednesday. I should have a for sure answer as to whether or not this is a viable pg then.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats lallie!!

Dairy I'm so sorry you're in such a difficult situation with this! Being relaxed is the best but nearly impossible with our histories. Hang in there!! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats Lallie!

Sorry about the spotting Dairy... hopefully it stops soon.


----------



## dancareoi

Congrats lallie 

Dairy xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - thinking of you. :hugs: Maybe it's an encouraging sign that your sister says she spots and cramps early on too. And I do think there are some of us who just have to take it easy when pregnant. It's so hard to do that when we keep comparing ourselves to the super-moms who can lead active, efficient lifestyles in the face of pregnancy symptoms. For myself, if I do more than one chore a day I start to spot brown and cramp. It's frustrating and I know that some people ARE judging me but I have four babies in heaven so they can just suck on it. :grr:

afm - tomorrow marks my final loss milestone so the bit of brown spotting I got last night doesn't help my nerves. But I had done quite a bit of cleaning and pushing myself yesterday. My sickness is easing for the most part so I feel like I should be doing things. And I don't want to take advantage of the people who are willing to help. But my body always gets mad at me. It's embarassing, but pregnancy turns me into a weakling. I guess I just have to accept that my life is not so neat and tidy right now and that some people are just going to have an opinion (especially those who can run around and do all sorts of manual labour up to the day they give birth).


----------



## dairymomma

No spotting since last night and all of that was brown. Has me the teensiest bit concerned because my last BO m/c started with two little dabs of brown cm but nothing so far today and I was fairly active yesterday. Told my mom today because I had to cancel a planned trip to my parent's house for Thanksgiving because it lands right in the middle of my 'high risk' period. She took the news about my pg as well as my dr did. *Sigh* She's a great mom and I love her but it was hard to hear her going on and on about how I need to get better help and need to consider other treatments (like getting my tubes tied...yes she seriously said this...) It was motivated by fear and anger FOR me not AT me and I get that. She's scared because she's seen what 8 miscarriages have done to me mentally. She's angry because the doctors can't seem to 'fix' my problems and she's frustrated that I can't seem to sustain a pregnancy when it was so easy for her and my sister. And to top this all off, she dealing with my youngest brother's chronic illness that recently landed him in the hospital for 3 weeks, caused him to have major surgery during that time, and he's got to go back next month for more surgery and IV meds. So to say she's stressed is an understatement. It still hurt though that she couldn't find one nice thing to say about this pregnancy and acted like I actually AM miscarrying...I'm glad I got that off my to-do list though. I was worried about telling her and put it off but now that it's done, we'll be able to talk normally again.


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard it said that a parent is only as happy as their unhappiest child. Also, my mom said my grandma would get so nervous whenever my mom was pregnant and would say "A mom is pregnant with her daughter". My mom said she thought that was so weird at the time but now she gets it. She is on pins and needles along with me. My mom always says to me I find out about my pregnancies too soon and it would be better if I didn't know I had m/c'd when I think that is silly and it feels like she is blaming me for my sadness But I know she is upset for me.


----------



## Zebra2023

Congratulations Lallie :D

Dairy :hugs: thinking of you :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

No more comments about no more spotting...Seriously! I post something about it and start spotting again within the hour. :dohh: So ANNOYING...

Anyway, I was thinking you know? I have this history of subchorionic hematomas and I've had pink spotting _exactly_ like this with one other pregnancy so honestly, why didn't it occur to me that this could be the same thing? Must be pg mommy brain because it's not like I can forget that fact. And it's been my experience that the earlier I have the bleed start and if I'm on progesterone, the better the chance I'll go to term. FX I'm right because this is the earliest I've ever had spotting/bleeding/anything like this before. And it's only happening for about an hour in the late afternoon/evening before it goes away again. Feeling excited for my u/s now and so hopeful for this bubs! But I'm secretly hoping I can twist DH's arm enough that he'll come with me. I'm excited but terrified at the same time. I don't know if I can take bad news alone this time and if it's good, I'd LOVE to share it with someone. If he won't, I'm going to ask my best friend or one of my s-i-ls. I simply can't do it alone...


----------



## vietmamsie

My Mom has also said some strange things in connection to ttc and my many miscarriages. She also said I found out I was pg too early, and it would have been better of those early hpt hadn't come out. Some of the stuff really upset me, but I also know she never had to go through a mc, and therefore just can't relate. All that really matters is that now that I am pg with what will hopefully become my take home baby, she is very supportive and excited. She writes me everyday and we talk a few times a weekend. She just wants to know everything I am going through and offer me advice whenever she can.


----------



## mandy1971

Lallie81 said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that Harrison James was born on Sunday November 10th weighing 3.69kg and measuring 56cm tall.
> 
> I too thought it would never be my turn but here I am breast feeding my perfect little man! Keep the faith ladies!!

Harrison is gorgeous,! I love his little suit...xxxx


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies just wanted to update, I reached a milestone!! 16 weeks today no more progesterone! I got a scan on weds when I'm hoping to find out if we're pink or blue xxxxx

Dairy thinking of you xx


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your scan,nat, and congrats on reaching another milestone. :)

dairy - I had hematomas with all of my other pregnancies and I would start spotting within days of my bfp. I don't think they caused my losses as my worst one was the pregnancy that resulted in my son. Hang in there. 

afm - today is my final loss milestone. I think I will be on pins and needles all day. I don't even want to give a current status in case of jinxing things. Having lots of nightmares this week too. Good thing I see the OB tomorrow. Really hoping to hear a heart beat!


----------



## Zebra2023

Happy 16 weeks Nat, that is great. Exciting, can't wait to see if you are :pink: or :blue: :D


----------



## LeeC

Congrats Lallie. What a beautiful lil baby x


----------



## vietmamsie

Nats and Starry: Congrats on the milestones! I get very excited as well with each passing week... moving into uncharted territory.

Over here, I am officially half way there! 20 weeks today! Feeling ok, really tired, sore and just feel like crashing all the time. Hubs wants me to quit working, but I think it is good for me to work, not dwell on how bad I feel. JUst need to work on taking it easy. Doesn't help that the staff of my school told me I need to make christmas decorations for EVERY DOOR in the school. No Thanks guys, this preggo is sitting out another holiday!


----------



## nats77

Can I just ask was there anyone on here that used cyclogest and suffered bad morning sickness?? If so did the morning sickness get better when u stopped cyclogest and if so how long after stopping??
I have had terrible nausea no actual bring sick but just feeling terribly sick, I used my last cyclogest on fri and was putting money on the fact that I would feel better without it!! 
Today I feel terrible! I just want to feel better! I'm 16 weeks now shouldn't I be blooming by now and feeling wonderful??? Xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Nats, Im also on cyclogest and will be until 24 weeks. I also have morning nauseaus but no actual sickness its the exact same as last year when I was on it it aswell and I didn't notice a difference when coming off it. I don't think it makes a difference to the nausea by stopping it as apparently its a drop in the ocean anyway compared to how much progesterone our own bodies are actually making naturally.


----------



## dairymomma

ARGH!!! I hate being in limbo....*Sigh*

No spotting whatsoever since Saturday evening so I started getting my hopes up that things were getting better. Then last night I went bathroom and wiped the largest amount of pink stuff yet and there was something pink in the toilet. I _think_ it was just pink cm but I couldn't say for sure. Needless to say, I nearly broke down. Thankfully DH was home and he took charge. Made supper, put the kids to bed, and is even nice enough to let me sleep in this morning instead of going to work. (One perk of being self-employed I guess. :haha:) So I'm in limbo...It's SO hard not to think the worst when it feels like the worst is happening-major pink stuff, aches, sort of cramps, feeling of fullness...Yet those symptoms could all be explained away as 'normal' pg symptoms too. I'm on edge like you wouldn't believe right now and it's just so draining. I do think the spotting is related somehow to my activity level though. I sat on my ever expanding backside on Sunday, and didn't do a darn thing other than visit. Yesterday, I was back at work and on my feet all morning and evening, and probably lifted a little too much. I told DH I'm done with the heavy lifting til things are figured out at least. 

I just want tomorrow to come so I can finally 'know'. If there's a bubs with a nice strong hb, I'll feel more confident even if I continue to spot.


----------



## Starry Night

I have all of my fingers crossed for you, dairy! How you describe yourself as feeling reminds me of how I felt with DS' pregnancy and for me that was only after one previous loss. I can only imagine how much harder the stress is hitting you now. Try to hold on to the fact that your sister had similar issues early on and got to keep her babies. There could be a family history (my maternal grandmother also had a history of bleeding and troubled pregnancies and m/c's so I figure I'm like her). If your sister could have success, so can you.


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, and we heard the baby's heart beat yesterday. Not sure if I had updated here or not. I've now officially passed all my loss milestones and my OB said my risks of a loss are now under 2%. I wish it could be 0% but that is impossible for anybody.


----------



## dairymomma

Anyone here have their spotting increase to near constant and have a back ache but still go to term? *sigh* I just can't catch a break it seems. I even called the dr's office hoping they could get me in today instead of tomorrow but it wasn't possible. I'm just so crabby that this keeps happening. With the symptoms I have now I've never had good news at an ultrasound so my wee little bit o' hope is trickling away again. I'm wiping pink cm nearly every time I go bathroom and have a back ache plus this sense of pressure and fullness in the front. It's coming in waves almost and makes me think something's up. I just don't know how to hope anymore when I'm feeling so much like it's over. I keep reminding myself that I've had pink cm and streaking before and it turned out to be a hematoma but this is turning into something different than that. 

The weird thing is I'm not scared of miscarrying again. I'm actually okay with the thought. It's the not knowing that's getting to me. And, I suppose, the not knowing if it's ectopic. The nurse I talked to earlier said she didn't think it was a blighted ovum because my hcg was rising normally but I didn't ask about an ectopic. So I made the mistake of looking up signs thinking normally rising hCG would be a good sign it's NOT. But that's not the case. I have some signs of miscarriage, some signs of ectopic pregnancy, and all of these signs could be just normal pregnancy stuff. It's so hard to know without a peek inside.

Oooohhhh, hurry up Time and go by...I need it to be tomorrow...

(Okay, and I'm getting done with my weepy scared rants. I think I need to give it a rest. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU ladies for putting up with this anxious, probably half neurotic pg lady and her issues...I'm so lucky to have this forum and the people in it to help me stay sane thru this.)


----------



## Madrid98

Aww Hun!! I hope the hours pass quickly for you! :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Almost bedtime so I'm going to sign out for the night. I'm probably going to be busy in the morning trying to keep myself occupied until noon but I'll update as soon as I get home in the afternoon. (I have another appointment right after my scan and then I'll have to get the kids from the babysitter's.) Hopefully it won't be too late.

Spotting is still here despite me being on the couch all day and not moving alot. Wishing for the best of news, fearing the worst, but expecting something inbetween. Not even scared for the u/s itself anymore. Just need to KNOW what's going on...

So goodnight. I'll be back on sometime tomorrow with an update. Thanks again ladies! Hopefully after this I can stop monopolizing the conversation with my paranoia and my fears.


----------



## dancareoi

dairymomma said:


> Almost bedtime so I'm going to sign out for the night. I'm probably going to be busy in the morning trying to keep myself occupied until noon but I'll update as soon as I get home in the afternoon. (I have another appointment right after my scan and then I'll have to get the kids from the babysitter's.) Hopefully it won't be too late.
> 
> Spotting is still here despite me being on the couch all day and not moving alot. Wishing for the best of news, fearing the worst, but expecting something inbetween. Not even scared for the u/s itself anymore. Just need to KNOW what's going on...
> 
> So goodnight. I'll be back on sometime tomorrow with an update. Thanks again ladies! Hopefully after this I can stop monopolizing the conversation with my paranoia and my fears.

:hugs:


----------



## nats77

Stalking for news from dairy!

I had a good scan today baby is doing well, couldn't tell the sex though. 4 weeks till next scan xx


----------



## Madrid98

Waiting for news!!

Congrats nats!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, nats! Hopefully, the baby will be more cooperative next time and you can find out the gender.

Thinking of you, dairy. I hope you got good news today.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh yes yes yes yes YES! I got the BEST news!

Went in fully expecting to hear, "Confirmed miscarriage" and instead found out "Baby is measuring 6+1 and hb 146."

Started crying in relief right there. :happydance:


----------



## nats77

Fantastic dairy!! So so pleased for you! Been thinking if you most of the day! Yipeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Excellent dairy!!!! I can't finally go to bed now!!!


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance::happydance: I'm so, SO happy for you!!! That is such a fantastically strong heart beat for so early.

And to answer your earlier question: with my son I had constant spotting (red blotches on a pad) even when lying flat on my back. It got worse with sitting or standing more than 5 minutes or so (I could hardly ever shower because of this).


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-thanks for sharing your experience. I'm not as worried now since the spotting is apparently going away again but it'll make me feel better if it does come back.

Everyone:Thanks for the support. I know my anxiety was worse because I've never had spotting this early (usually starts about 8 weeks) and I was worried about an ectopic. I also know I have some hormonal issues going on combined with the post-partum depression I was battling before this BFP so it's no wonder my stress levels were sky-rocketing. With today's u/s done, I'm able to relax more and just enjoy my pg again. Even if I start spotting again, I'll be okay because I've seen bubs. S/he is still just a fetal pole with a flicker for a hb but s/he's there.

:cloud9:


----------



## mandy1971

Great news dairy.....I have my scan tomorrow 6+2 ish hoping to keep up the momentum.... No cramps/bleeding and overnight I started to develop bb pain( its been masked this time with the steroids..) hoping and praying.....


----------



## vietmamsie

GREAT News!!! So excited for you! Stay strong and try to just enjoy it!


----------



## Starry Night

mandy - good luck with your scan tomorrow. There has been lots of good news on this thread so I'm feeling hopeful for you. 

dairy - yeah, the spotting is really stressful. With my son's pregnancy I was under a constant cloud of anxiety. I had awful depression after the m/c I had had beforehand so I had such a hard time coping. Yet even with all that stress and bleeding he was thriving at each scan. He just seemed so oblivious to everything. He's also living proof that stress alone can not end a pregnancy. If it did I should never have been able to keep him. I'm honestly surprised I didn't develop some sort of heart condition. I was that stressed.


----------



## Zebra2023

Great news Nats and Dairy :D


----------



## mandy1971

Well there was no heart beat yet, but they did see a healthy yolk sac but didn't mention a fetal pole, to go back in 6 days for a follow up scan....more waiting.....


----------



## dairymomma

Mandy-a yolk sac is good! And did they do a transvaginal scan or just the abdominal one? With my u/s the tech could only see a black blob no matter how hard he pushed or what angle he tried. Then he did the internal scan and found bubs that way. I think he was surprised to see even the fetal pole and hb because he kept asking me things like "Do you have pelvic pain?" "What did you say your last hCG level was?". He even went and called the clinic to see what my numbers were because he didn't believe me when I said they were high enough to see something in there. I know waiting is hard and I know waiting even more is even harder but hang in there and I'm hoping your next scan shows a nice little bean all snuggled up inside.

The nurse called with my 'official' u/s results. Everything looks good she said so I can schedule my OB appt. I see the OB in 2 weeks.


----------



## Madrid98

How far are you Mandy? That's the thing about early scans but all sounds at it should be so :thumbup:


----------



## nats77

17 weeks today :o can't quite believe it!!! I am truely blessed xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Mandy, I honestly think that your just a couple of days away from that heartbeat starting. That's def. the problem with early scans as you need to know for certain that your over 6 weeks.
In my case I knew that I was 6 weeks on the Friday going by LMP but they scheduled my scan for the following Tuesday just to be sure so an extra 4 days later and that scan showed a little baby measuring exactly 6 weeks that day so if they had given me the scan when I originally thought that I was 6 weeks then I'd have been so scared as there would have been no heartbeat.
I know you mentioned that you knew when ovulation was etc. but implantation can take a bit longer etc. lots of factors to consider!

Im confident for you that this next scan will be showing all is well especially if you seen the yolk sac. Im crossing my fingers tight for you.


----------



## mandy1971

Madrid98 said:


> How far are you Mandy? That's the thing about early scans but all sounds at it should be so :thumbup:

Madrid I worked out from my positive opk date that I would have been 6+2 but the midwives thought I was more like the 5 weekish mark, so hopefully baby just implanted late.... I've googled a fair bit and it seems the average for seeing a heart beat is 6.5 to 7 weeks......:wacko::wacko:


----------



## mandy1971

Justkeeptryin said:


> Hi Mandy, I honestly think that your just a couple of days away from that heartbeat starting. That's def. the problem with early scans as you need to know for certain that your over 6 weeks.
> In my case I knew that I was 6 weeks on the Friday going by LMP but they scheduled my scan for the following Tuesday just to be sure so an extra 4 days later and that scan showed a little baby measuring exactly 6 weeks that day so if they had given me the scan when I originally thought that I was 6 weeks then I'd have been so scared as there would have been no heartbeat.
> I know you mentioned that you knew when ovulation was etc. but implantation can take a bit longer etc. lots of factors to consider!
> 
> Im confident for you that this next scan will be showing all is well especially if you seen the yolk sac. Im crossing my fingers tight for you.

Thanks just... The wait is the worst... Doing ok at keeping my mind off it and filling my time... Xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

It sounds like the first scan I had with Z. We couldn't see much and I was so nervous until the next scan! I know how you feel but it looks right with your dates!


----------



## vietmamsie

Mandy: When is your next scan? Early scans are the worst. If I ever decide to try for another baby, I will be sure to stay away from scans before week 7. Good luck on the wait!

Hubs and I had an amazing weekend away... 5 star resort, beach, good food.. Wonderful! It was so hard to wake up and go to work today.

Bad day at work... two girls were goofing off behind me and accidentally pushed me into a table. I'm a little worried as it was really hard right into my belly, but am hoping that it mostly hit my organs resting on top of my uterus, not the baby itself. Baby hasn't been too active today, so I am really freaked out. But LO could just be tired from the acrobats it was doing all day yesterday. Can't wait for my scan on Thursday to verify that all is well.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hey ladies! 
Thought I'd check in as I've not been on in ages 

Dairy- so glad yo. Got fab New on your scan :) 

Nat- yolksac is great to see hope 6 days goes quickly for you sweetie 

Congrats to the ladies with New babies! Hope your all doing well! 

How's everyone else doing? 

Afm- well I'm 13 weeks 2 days I had my scan 3 days ago everything was great Noah is poorly with a fever today keeping.him dosed up with ibuprofen and carpool and he seems a little better this afternoon can't believe Noah will be a year on the 18th of next month how quick has that gone :( will upload a recent pic and the 12 week scan when I get on a computer late.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies. I read on a regular occasion but haven't posted much.

Dairy - hope your little bean is sticky. Will watch for updates.

Has anyone heard from 3x lately??? Would love to know how the triplets are going.....


----------



## Starry Night

viet - sorry you had the scare. I remember bumping my belly a lot with DS. I was a bit further along then and had gotten clumsy but each time I hit my belly it hurt so badly and I was convinced I injured him. I even bumped into a sharp table corner at one point. But he was fine. I think it needs to be quite a serious hit or repeated blows to do any real harm. Our bodies are fairly resilient.

abi - congrats that your baby is doing well. I am sorry that your LO is feeling poorly. I hate when my guy gets sick. I hope he feels better soon.

afm - not much going on. Next appointment is on the 16th. I'm getting more excited about this pregnancy but there are still these little niggling fears. I find car rides to be painful, especially in the vagina and cervix. It always makes me feel like I'm about to miscarry. I know that's silly but it's just so uncomfortable. And I get crampy if I'm on my feet too long. Once they start I'm done for the day. I just have to take it easy and let dh do everything. Right now he's setting up the Christmas lights and tree all on his own. I hate how paranoid I get all the time. He gets nervous too but is far more optimistic so it's nice to have that support and have him willing to take over for a bit until the baby gets here.


----------



## swampmaiden

Hi ladies, I think i may be starting my third mc.. been having brown smears when i wipe starting this morning. I guess Im just looking to hear others experiences with pregnancies after losses, have any of you ever had any spotting in first trimester but still go on to 2nd tri or even full term? Hoping its just the 'common' type of bleeding, I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow. Still have some symptoms, esp sore boobs and crampy twinges. Just feeling depressed, resigning myself to never being able to have kids, sorry for being such a debbie downer


----------



## Starry Night

I've had a pregnancy with loads of period-like bleeding that resulted in my son and he was born full term but more often than not, spotting has led to m/c for me. I don't think there is such thing as "common" bleeding. It happens a fair amount in first trimester and I think the odds are 50/50 that things will be OK. I do think that any spotting should get checked out. It's good to rule out ectopic and I do think it's good for the woman's peace of mind to see what is going on.


----------



## Abi 2012

Lots of ladies on here bled in first tri- some alot and some a littl. If it's Brown it's old blood so not usually as likely to need to be worried about butility if you are feeling bad and want resurance go to your midwife and see if they will scan you??? Sorry your having to go through this :( xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies. Had a decent weekend but yesterday was amazing! DH and I had date night and I came home to a clean house courtesy of my sis-in-laws. Then today, I started spotting ALOT. It's pink-tinged cervical mucus mostly. Sometimes I'll get pinkish-gray or pinkish-brown cm but mostly it's pink. Vibrant pink but faint. And I usually have a few drops of pink pee at the same time but I think it's just blood dribbling out on it's own, not getting stuck in the cm. I've had spotting before with pregnancies but 8 times it's ended in miscarriage. Only once did it end with a baby and that spotting was so different than this. I'm just so nervous all over again.


----------



## Starry Night

When is your next appointment? Are you able to get a scan or at least some more betas drawn to make sure you're still doubling? With DS I was in and out of the ER and I'm surprised they humoured me as much as they did. Only once was I not given a scan but they did do my betas.

I'm holding onto hope for you.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hun i hope your ok sorry your going through all this could you as asked above get a scan or betas one? 

hows everyone doing quiet on here ATM! 

afm.. feeling sicky... strange as i was fine during first tri.. as soon as i hit 12 weeks here comes the nausea ,, also heartburn has started the night before last .. with both other pregnancies it didn't start till almost 20 weeks 

here is a scan that was done last week


----------



## vietmamsie

It sure is quiet around here!

Nice scan Abi! Looks good! I guess every pregnancy is different and sometimes symptoms start at different times for different babies. I wouldn't try to read too much into it, just try to go with it!

Work is busy. Now that I have an official end date, I really feel like I need to get my files organized and get some lesson ideas prepared for the new teacher... not to mention look for a new teacher! The school has asked me to help gather resumes which is just another added stress. Oh well, what can you do? Only 5 and a half weeks of actual work left! Plus three weeks of paid vacation!!


----------



## Starry Night

Abi - nice scan! Any guesses on the gender? I'm terrible at interpreting scans and I don't hold a lot of faith to the theories circulating on the baby forums but I would say....boy? Maybe? LOL

viet - I'm glad the end is in sight at work. Sounds like they haven't really been very considerate of your needs. I'm sure the break will be much appreciated.

afm - not too much going on. I've been feeling some odd movements from the baby and it's so reassuring whenever it does. Last night and this morning I got the baby to kick back on my hands when lightly pressing down. This morning it gave me quite the kick and when I told DH he said it seemed we have another scrapper. I replied that our babies need to be scrappers if they're going to survive being inside of me.


----------



## Abi 2012

i would love a girl this time round but i have a feeling boy too so anyone else wanna have a guess feel free as will find out on 17th dec :)


----------



## nats77

Abi 2012 said:


> i would love a girl this time round but i have a feeling boy too so anyone else wanna have a guess feel free as will find out on 17th dec :)

Me too!! That's when I find out, I would love another boy but I'm thinking it's a girl this time!! Roll on the 17th lol xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

few more pics to help you decide

ooh nice one will defo let you know when i find out! lol


----------



## Madrid98

:hi:

Zeynab is poorly with a cold so I've been reading but not posting much. I'm hoping that by tomorrow she'll improve as she's been eating a bit more today. Yesterday was an only milk day. 

Abi so nice to see you around here again! We seem to be pregnant always at the same time!! I'm a bit further than you this time though! Your pics are great!! I'll guess girl as you're feeling nauseous sooner than with the boys :winkwink:

Dairy I hope it's just "normal" for you & that the baby is doing great inside there. 

I think I've felt a few moves but not sure if it's just my stomach :haha: I'm really looking forward to feeling the baby all the time!

My anatomy scan is still over 5 weeks away! I don't mind at all! I want time to go slow!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

marid- hellooo :) yes your about a week ahead of me this time then! how are u feeling? xx


----------



## dairymomma

I'm so so SO sick of this crap...*Sigh* Had red spotting last night. two drops of bright red blood in the toilet but when I wiped it was the usual pink cm I've had for the last two weeks. Had a sharp pinch/pop when I went #2 about a half hour before that but no other cramping or discomfort. It just felt like someone was reaching in and holding my bladder or uterus in a firm (but not painful) grip. Then the pink turned to brown and even that was nearly gone by bedtime. Had my usual amount of pink discharge this morning but nothing other than a few odd tiny stringy dark brown cm-like things and one very small blob of medium brown cm. Dr said some of this sounds not so good but some of it sounds not to bad either so not to lose hope yet. He's got me in for an u/s on Friday to see what's going on. Not sure how to feel exactly but I am hopeful that things stopped. Normally when I've had a m/c, once I've had red blood it's continued and gotten heavier over the next day or so. It's never stopped like this. Just trying to stay busy so I don't think about it and take it easy.


----------



## Madrid98

Abi 2012 said:


> marid- hellooo :) yes your about a week ahead of me this time then! how are u feeling? xx

I'm well thanks!! Quite tired because Zeynab isn't an easy baby at all so it's non stop day and night. I still forget at times I'm pregnant again. That's until I look down and I see my bump!! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I'm so sorry for all the scares. Only 2 more sleeps until your scan. I hope you can hold on until then. And with my son's pregnancy I had multiple big red bleeds. I filled the toilet with blood at least once a week throughout the first tri. It really was like a period. I also had lots of brown stringy stuff. I only had actual clots when I passed the twin but they stopped as soon as it was gone. I also had pain and pressure on my cervix during bowel movements. I have had that this time too and I never had any spotting or hematomas so I think some of that is normal.


----------



## Abi 2012

Dairy- please try not to worry too much I know easier said then.done! But.I'm thinking of you and hope scan goes well on Friday I will be holding it hand virtually :) Xxx 

Madrid- glad your well sorry that little ones keeping.you so busy Im same I forget I'm pregnant till I see my lil bump lol xxx


----------



## Abi 2012

i just had a bit of a wobbly had to get my doppler out i had pains across my tummy :( but they must be growing pains as baby is alive and kicking and his or her heartbeat is very strong so happy days! what would i do without my doppler! i dont know! i wold be panicing constantly!


----------



## Starry Night

I am getting a lot of stomach pains too. I usually look and feel a bit bigger the day after I get the pain. It is frightening though. I always have to remind myself that I felt this way with DS.


----------



## Abi 2012

Starry- think we are due around the same time :) so prob feeling similar pains I know it's normal but I hate any pains it always scares me lol anywhoo how u feeling today? Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, I'm feeling fairly miserable, to be honest. I still get some nausea and today it's particularly strong. Had to take an anti-nausea tablet. But the worst is this pounding headache around the back of my skull. Letting DS watch lots of TV today because I just am not up to chasing him. I'm a little worried I might be catching my husband's flu. I really hope not. I also worry about a possible bladder infection. I've been getting some pains in my side. It's too late to call the doctor today but I might call tomorrow. I'd hate to come this far only to lose the baby to a simple infection.


----------



## Abi 2012

Oh hun sorry your feeling a lil yuk atm hoping.you fee. Better soon and bladder infection aww hun defo book an appointment today get it sorted


----------



## vietmamsie

sorry you are feeling so down Starry. Pain is so unnerving.

Dairy - I really hope all this bleeding stops. I would be going crazy as well dealing with it.

Had our 4D scan yesterday! We aren't finding out the gender, but what do you think? Boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







21.5 weeks 4D.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Abi 2012

Viet beautiful Scan :) and my guess would be boy hun don't.know why just a guess x


----------



## Starry Night

I was going to guess boy too.

afm - feeling better this morning. I'm trying to drink more water but I find it hard to remember for some reason.


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls sorry I didn't post test, I had my follow up scan test. I bled 50 minutes before scan yesterday the first bleed, There was growth from last week but still no heart beat detected... I was measuring 1.8 mm., I recon from ovulation dates I must be around 7 weeks, I really pressed the poor midwife about this., she said at around 6 weeks embryo should be 4 mm.. They also saw where the bleed was coming from but she felt it was a safe distance ftom the pregnancy. I don't think I'm encouraged thT things are progressing but midwife said she has seen similar pregnancies go on and develop... But also they can be miscarried., so I am booked in for a scan again next Thursday... Delaying the inevitable I think.. No fresh bleeding though since yesterday... And really nothing to speak of all day today.. I've cut down my steroid dose though as they are making me do bloated and sleep deprived! Just now I need my sleep... 

Good luck with your scan dairy..xxx
Vietnam, I just love those scans., absolutely amazing, I am thinking boy... Xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Mandy - Sorry this is getting dragged on so long. Are you 100% about your dates? Hang in there, you will know more soon. :hugs:

Thanks for the guesses! I still have no idea even from the picture! My MIL said boy because of that nose! But the lips look just like mine, so I hold on to hope for a girl! So far I have only bought gender neutral/more boyish things, so we will be safe either way! Lots of cute animal prints and solids.


----------



## Madrid98

I was hoping for an update from dairy! Hope she's well!

Many I'm so sorry!! :hugs: many of us gave been there and unfortunately only time will tell. Take it easy!


----------



## dairymomma

Mandy-I know how hard it is to be in limbo but hopefully your next scan shows amazing growth. It's encouraging that your mw is still optimistic. FX and lots of good thoughts being sent your way! :hugs:

Sorry, been crazy busy (well as busy as one can be while sitting on your butt with your feet propped up :haha:) but here's an update!

Still having ms every morning and my bbs are simply HUGE. Like spilling out of a DD cup massive...They are starting to hurt too. My u/s yesterday showed bubs still tracking right along with my July 15th due date so I measured right on at 7+3 and the hb was 152. The tech might have gotten different dating she said but she only did an abdominal scan this time. And best of all, my spotting has apparently disappeared. I drank water like it was going out of style on Thursday and have been guzzling it steady since because it seems like it flushed whatever was causing the spotting out of my system. I was also doing cranberry juice/tabs so I'm curious if I had a mild bladder infection. They tested me for one when the spotting started but it came back neg. So not sure what the deal is there. :shrug: Also great news-the dr cleared me for my trip after all! I asked him about the risks of traveling because Starry had said her dr wouldn't allow it but he said it's not an issue. If I'm going to miscarry, it's because I'm meant to miscarry. It's not because I was in a vehicle driving for many hours. He just said to stay hydrated and stop often to stretch. And I was drinking so much water (almost a gallon total) that I was forced to have DH stop for 'pit stops' quite frequently. I made sure to walk around a bit then and work out the kinks but so far things are looking good. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Starry Night

mandy - I am sorry you're still in limbo. It is hard to say which way it will go but I'm glad that mw was trying to give you some hope. Hold on to that if you can.

dairy - I am so glad to hear about your scan! And that the spotting seems to have stopped for now. I'm also glad you get to go on your trip. I think I was banned from driving with my son because I did have an actual tear in the placenta and already had an irritated uterus so that probably made the difference. This time around we went on a 9 hour drive to see the in-laws and we made pit stops every 1 to 2 hours. I only took the time to run to the washroom or walk around for a few minutes so it didn't delay our arrival by too much.


----------



## Madrid98

So happy for you dairy!!!:happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

Great news Dairy! Sounds like you are in a good spot. Just keep positive!


----------



## Abi 2012

Fab news dairy :) 

How's everyone? very quiet on here nowadays :(


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm doing well... We are finishing up the semester and getting ready for our Christmas break in a week and a half. So needless to say I have been busy! Between grading students final presentations and preparing decorations for the school Christmas Party, I am non-stop these days!

Excited that my countdown is on! Only 23 more wake ups until I finish work! Thats 8 before break and 15 after. Wahooo!


----------



## Abi 2012

Viet - ooh x mas hols are great fun! My boys last day at school is the 20th so will enjoy spending time with him :) I put my Xmas tree up yesterday getting into the festive mood :) haha x


----------



## Starry Night

I love Christmas!

Not much going on here. Think I might be having a bit of depression. :( It's so irritating. It makes it even harder to cope with the tiredness. I"m hoping there is some physical cause like low iron or something.


----------



## Abi 2012

Aww starry chin up hun :( we'll atleast if it's iron it's easily dealt with! Hope u find out soon. getting excited now I paid for a private gender scan on.the 17th of Dec haha only 13 days to go :D and.14 days till Noahs big 1st birthday! :) lol x


----------



## Starry Night

A gender scan sounds exciting! DH and I had been contemplating getting a private scan too as we had heard the city's hospital doesn't tell you the gender but now we've heard that they do so we're going to save ourselves the $100. Also, I think there is only the 1 private clinic so you have to book early and with our history of miscarriage I didn't think it was worth risking the nonrefundable deposit. Never mind that having to cancel an appointment would have been very depressing.

Any guesses to what you might be having? Any sort of "feeling"? I know I had guessed boy for you earlier but really I have zero clue. lol I guessed boy for a girl on another thread and it was a girl!

afm - my angel's due date is coming up on Sunday so that might also be a big part of my sadness.


----------



## dairymomma

Having heartburn galore and oh am I ever TIRED...Had to lay down for a half hour this afternoon because I just couldn't keep my eyes open any longer. Put a video going for the kids and hoped they didn't destroy the house if I slept. :haha: I ended up being too nervous to do anything more than just lay there with my eyes closed but I feel a bit more refreshed anyway. Wish Friday would hurry up and get here. I'm anxious for my first dr appt and I want him to check me for a UTI and cervical irritation. I'm still spotting and while I'm not freaking out as much as I was before, it'd still be nice to know why it's happening. Plus if it is a UTI, I probably need antibiotics or something since it's been going on for so long already.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - it's good to hear from you. Glad you're hanging in there! Are you going to be getting a scan at your appointment this Friday?


----------



## mandy1971

Went for my follow up scan today, baby has more than doubled in size measuring 4.8 mm from 1.8 mm, and there is a good heart beat with a good rate, though they don't tell you the rate in my clinic.... The midwives are very happy with the progression over the past 2 weeks ,though baby is measuring around the 6 week stage, I am definitely according to my ovulation dates around 8 weeks. Midwives were very happy though so I guess if they are then so am I.. No further bleeding now since last Thursday. I am having a little bit of period cramp and had a bit of a sore back.. Going to try and ignore that though as it is fine in a normal pregnancy.. Hoping it continues like this for at least another 30 odd weeks.....


----------



## Madrid98

The period pain is normal mandy so don't worry! I think, taking into account that there's a 2 weeks gap between your dates and baby's measurement, that maybe you O twice in that cycle and thus the gap. Keep positive :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Fabulous news Mandy.... remember Hope is important! Sounds like you have a fighter there!


----------



## Starry Night

mandy - so pleased for you! :happydance: Keeping on fighting, little bean! I don't know why your dates would be off but if the baby is growing at a healthy rate then I guess that's just how far along it is. Keep on hoping.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mandy, that's brilliant news, it sounds like you def. have ovulated twice that cycle which can and does happen. Brilliant that it has more than doubled in size, also the period cramping is totally normal and I for one always had it and still do every now and again and its def. when its growing and stretching.
Stay positive as it all sounds like it should be x


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-I don't know. I haven't seen this doctor for a pregnancy before, only for follow-ups and testing for my rmc issues, so I don't know what to expect. My other dr was family practice and I would see just her at my first OB appt. With this dr, I had to schedule an appt with his nurse and then a separate appt with him later. So we'll see.

Mandy-that's great news that bubs is growing so well! As for measuring small, when she had her older son my sis had a due date of Dec 14th according to her lmp. However, her ultrasounds always put her EDD at Dec 28th so that's what the dr went by. Her DS will turn 5 this week. Sometimes those babies really do just measure small. Hang in there! (Hard I know but sometimes all we can do is try, right?)

Feeling pretty good if a little cold. It's absolutely FRIGID outside and snow is falling steadily...Winter is here that's for sure. And what really bugs the heck out of me is the fact that one of my pg symptoms is an inability to regulate my internal temperature. I can have the thermostat set at 75, be wearing cozy sweats and a sweatshirt, and be bundled in a fleece blanket (or two) and I'll STILL be cold! I climb into bed so bundled up DH has joked he doesn't know where to start looking for me even if we were allowed to have sexy-time right now. :haha:


----------



## BSelck24

Hey ladies!

I am just getting back on this site after my 2nd miscarriage Nov 1st and after reading the last bit of your thread, I have hope! I love seeing how many of you are carrying your rainbow babies whether you have other children or not! Your positivity and kindness towards each other gives me a sense of support in that I can do this again and begin TTC!

Congrats to all of you and I will keep checking in until all of your babies are born!


----------



## LeeC

Glad you posted in here Mandy. I get to be all excited for you again. Keep growing bubba :)

Viet, I say boy too, I thought boy with my own 4D and was right.


----------



## mandy1971

Thanks ladies for all your replies... Trying not to get too excited.. And dearly want to bond now with my little fighter but still a bit scared at this stage.. We've nicknamed he/ she "star" the heartbeat is a big mile stone for us... Last pregnancy that ended around 7 weeks in August only had a " flickering heart beat" ....but this was strong with a good rate... So hopefully the double dose of steroids are kicking the asses of those natural killer cells!!! 
I'm going to start posting again in the steroid junkie thread think its important for others who need to take them to have lots of "case studies" like myself to learn from ...


----------



## vietmamsie

great news Mandy!


----------



## Starry Night

mandy - I think it makes sense to not want to get too excited just yet. I've passed all of my milestones and I still feel quite a bit of trepidation. It's hard to believe I could actually be carrying my rainbow. Gotta just take it one day at a time and maybe allow a few moments here and there to daydream about taking your baby home to keep.


----------



## dairymomma

Update from me. Dr was very encouraging and super supportive about this pregnancy so I felt TONS better after my appointment. I see him again just after Christmas for my next appt and he half-jokingly said I could come in every day if I wanted to. :haha: They have an ultrasound machine in the office so he did a quick scan to check for a heartbeat and he found it right away. It's an old machine so he didn't do measurements or anything but bubs heartbeat was nice and strong and steady. He didn't tell me what the rate was but he did pick it up well enough that we could hear it! Totally made my day! Feeling so optimistic even this darn spotting stuff can't get me down. He also ran some blood tests-CBC and stuff like that. I checked my results and nothing is overly high or low but there are a few percentages that are on the high side of normal. I googled all the tests to see what they were cuz I'm clueless about this stuff and the numbers that are ever so slightly elevated could be due to folate and Vit B deficiency. Makes sense to me because I haven't been taking my supplements from my naturopath and guess what he keeps finding I'm deficient in...Folate and Vit B. Feels like another piece of the puzzle clicked into place. Now if only someone could explain this spotting. My urine test only shows that my pee is cloudy but nothing else. No elevated levels there to show infection so still not sure what the spotting is about. Dr didn't do a visual exam because he didn't have to do a PAP and the u/s from last Friday didn't show any bleeds or anything. So the bleeding is still a mystery for the moment.


----------



## Starry Night

Dairy - that is lovely news! And I think it's wonderful your doctor is being optimistic though he may regret even joking about you coming in everyday. ;) Not sure I could pass on such an offer!


----------



## dairymomma

I know! He did say I can call if I feel I need to come in earlier than my appt in 3 weeks so we'll see what I decide. Might have to see if they can switch my appt to before christmas. Would be awesome to see bubs just before the holidays but I see the dr the day after christmas so really I should be okay.


----------



## Mitchi

Hi everyone! 

Finally feeling brave enough to jump over here (still feel like I'm jinxing myself though!). 

After 3 losses and an ectopic I followed prof quenbys protocol (prednisolone and heparin, plus self prescribed vit d and high dose folic acid) and tomorrow I make the magic 13 weeks mark :happydance:

Had scan on Thursday and all was good with a very wriggly baby!

Feel very scared about stopping all the drugs, particularly the heparin. I know I wasn't found to have a clotting disorder but I keep thinking what if I do have something that they haven't found! Going to switch on to low dose aspirin. Anyone else done this? Also thinking of staying on the folic acid-curious about what others have done!

Anyway, congrats to all on here and hopefully a happy and healthy rest of pregnancy to all of us. We all deserve it that's for sure!

xx


----------



## mandy1971

Mitchi that's amazing news., you are out of the woods now as far as the nk cells are concerned.. When does prof q want you to stop clexane.? X


----------



## dancareoi

Hi Mitch, glad all is going well.

I too saw prof Q last year and now have a beautiful rainbow baby girl .

She put me on progesterone after OV and clexane from 7 weeks, I did both until 28 weeks.


----------



## Starry Night

Mitchi - congrats on reaching 13 weeks!!

afm - last night I dreamed I lost my baby, it was so awful. I tried to scream but I couldn't find a voice. It looked so perfect in my hands. Now I've been waiting all morning to feel some movement but haven't yet. It's still early and I don't normally feel loads of movement but I really could use that reassurance!


----------



## Mitchi

I stop the heparin, pred and progesterone this week (end of 12 weeks). Have a bit extra progesterone so might keep going for another week! Praying this is my rainbow. Furthest I've ever got! Defo starting aspirin this week just in case I need some sort of blood thinner once I've stopped heparin! xx


----------



## dairymomma

Mitchi-Woohoo! You made it to 13 weeks! (I'm so jealous...I still have 4 1/2 weeks to go.)

Starry-:hugs: As a fellow PARL mom, I know how hard it is to not worry about every little thing, especially when you've had issues with the pregnancy as it is. But just remind yourself that you made it this far and at your last appt things were going great. Do you have another appt coming up or can you go in for one sooner so you can hear a hb again?

Don't know if I mentioned this here or not, but DH gave me the go-ahead to buy a doppler so I can hear the hb at home instead of going for u/s after u/s to verify the hb is still there. I told him it doesn't make a difference really because bubs is still SO tiny during my 'high risk' stage (1st tri and early 2nd) that I couldn't pick up a hb anyway. The u/s also help diagnose any problems with the pregnancy. But I'm considering getting one to use after 12 weeks because I have had a 2nd tri loss too. Any thoughts on the best brands to look into? I've never even looked for one before. I'm really on the fence about this. I think it would help to hear the hb during the weeks in between appts but at the same time I think it would freak me out more if I couldn't find a hb myself and my dr has said I can come in as often as I want for u/s. I don't believe I pay extra for the u/s he does in his office because it's not a scheduled u/s and it's such an old machine. :shrug: I don't know.


----------



## julesmw

My doctor told me to stop progesterone - baby was measuring 11w 4d. Now reading above me, I'm worried! He said at this point it wasn't helping anymore. You couldn't see the yolk sac anymore at the last scan, either. Do you think I should have kept going? :shrug:


----------



## julesmw

dairymomma said:


> Don't know if I mentioned this here or not, but DH gave me the go-ahead to buy a doppler so I can hear the hb at home instead of going for u/s after u/s to verify the hb is still there. I told him it doesn't make a difference really because bubs is still SO tiny during my 'high risk' stage (1st tri and early 2nd) that I couldn't pick up a hb anyway. The u/s also help diagnose any problems with the pregnancy. But I'm considering getting one to use after 12 weeks because I have had a 2nd tri loss too. Any thoughts on the best brands to look into? I've never even looked for one before. I'm really on the fence about this. I think it would help to hear the hb during the weeks in between appts but at the same time I think it would freak me out more if I couldn't find a hb myself and my dr has said I can come in as often as I want for u/s. I don't believe I pay extra for the u/s he does in his office because it's not a scheduled u/s and it's such an old machine. :shrug: I don't know.


I just ordered a Doppler after my last scan for reassurance between appointments. I sure hope I find the HB, or it will have the opposite effect. :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

There are so many ladies on this site who are finding the heart beat with their at-home dopplers by 9 or even 8 weeks. Yet the doctors won't even try before 12.

My next appointment is a week from tomorrow so I'm just going to wait it out. I think one of the reasons I can't feel my baby that often is I believe my lower pelvic region is numb to sensation from my c-section scar (interior). At my scan at 8 weeks the technician kept apologizing for hurting me and I kept saying I didn't feel a thing. He was surprised and insisted he was pushing really hard. And now, my DH has felt the baby kick more than I have (!!) He'll feel around at the bottom of my belly and he will say "Oh, there it is! I just felt some taps" and I can't even feel that the baby is there. If the baby is close to my belly button region I can feel it's there even if it's not moving. Once it goes lower it's like it disappears.


----------



## Neversaynever

Loving seeing some familiar faces in here and reaching milestones :yipee:

As for dopplers...I have the sonoline B 3mhz and its the best purchase I ever made. Didn't get it till I was 11 weeks with Louis and heard the HB straight away. Heard it at 9+3 with this one and I'm not a slim girly either :winkwink:

Lots of sticky :dust: ladies

XxX


----------



## julesmw

Neversaynever said:


> Loving seeing some familiar faces in here and reaching milestones :yipee:
> 
> As for dopplers...I have the sonoline B 3mhz and its the best purchase I ever made. Didn't get it till I was 11 weeks with Louis and heard the HB straight away. Heard it at 9+3 with this one and I'm not a slim girly either :winkwink:
> 
> Lots of sticky :dust: ladies
> 
> XxX

That's the doppler I ordered, and I'm over 11 weeks. I hope I have the same luck!


----------



## Starry Night

Today's my angel's due date so feeling a little sad and grim. :cry: I did feel a kick this evening so that helps make me feel better about this baby.


----------



## Abi 2012

Defo recommend the sonoline b Doppler I have it And picked up heartbeat at 9 week's ish both this time and last time :)


----------



## Madrid98

:hi: 

I've got a question for those using prednisone while pregnant with their rainbows. For how long did you take it? Was it up to 14 weeks or for the whole pregnancy? I've got a friend from the baby bump app who's lost her baby at 19 weeks (measuring 16 weeks) and she thinks it may be due to stopping the nk cells medication too early. She's been tested for clotting issues at the moment and is desperate for answers as this was her 4th loss.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

three more work days until christmas holiday! I can't wait for a break!!! I need it!

Baby has been SOOO active lately. He/She actually wakes me up in the middle of the night moving around. The kicks are so strong, they can be seen from the outside. I like the feeling, but sometimes it is sort of creepy! Its all so amazing.

I can't believe I am finally pregnant and feeling all of this. I have only ever dreamed about it before. I hope this is my take home baby with all my heart.


----------



## vietmamsie

Double post! Sorry!


----------



## Mitchi

Hi Madrid

Prof quenby only told me to take it to end of 12 weeks. I believe the nk cell issue is associated with 1st tri losses, and once placenta formed and taken over, meant to be ok. At least I hope so as just about to enter 2nd tri!

Hope this helps

Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you Mitchi!! That's what I thought!! Welcome to the thread!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Madrid - I'm sorry to hear about your friend's loss. :(

viet - it is amazing, isn't it? I can't wait to get to that point again. I really think this is your take-home baby! :D

afm - baby must be having a growth spurt or there is something weird with the weather as I was SO tired by lunch time that I laid down about 1pm and woke up at 4!! :wacko: It's nearly an hour later and I'm still trying to shake the groggies out. DS slept that long too when he hardly naps anymore. It's too cold otherwise I would want to take a quick walk around the block.


----------



## dancareoi

Slightly different for me as I took progesterone. Again prof q said up to 12/13 weeks as this is when placenta takes over. ( I actually took until 28 weeks)


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-It's odd isn't it? And I'm getting excited for Christmas too. My parents are coming out here for a change and I'm in desperate need of some 'mothering' from my mom. :) 

Got some test results back from my appt last week. Progesterone is okay but not as high as I had hoped at 16.4ish. Urine is clean according to the test results, no growth, just a little cloudy. I'm still immune to rubella (I've had to have 2 boosters of it because it only stays in my system about 6-7 years.) and the rH factor still isn't an issue. I haven't talked to the dr yet because I can view some test results online but I plan on talking to him end of this week if I keep spotting. The pink stuff seems to be slowing down though. I get it once a day and I'm getting 2-3 days between bouts so :shrugs:. I see him just after x-mas too so I'm not overly concerned if I don't talk to him before then.


----------



## jenny25

hey :D:flower:

I hope you dont mind me being back on this thread :) i see a few familiar faces from when it started :D xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I found out that I'm no longer immune to rubella and it's so weird as all of my other tests came back saying I was....even when I was still pregnant last spring. I just think it's so random that I lost that immunity in the 3 months between the m/c and my bfp. I was even tested for it during my m/c testing and it came back fine! We didn't find out until I was already pregnant again so I have to wait until afterwards to get another.

I'm glad your spotting is slowing down. I hope it stops all together soon.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-it just fades that fast in some people. That's what seems to happen with me. Just be sure to request the Rubella vaccine on it's own. The first booster I got was just Rubella and it was fine. Didn't hurt more than the typical shot does. The second booster I got was the whole MMR vaccine because the dr claimed "they couldn't get Rubella by itself". That was BS. I talked to a lab tech the next day and she said it's not that they CAN'T get it as a separate vaccine. It's just that it's so much monkey business for the shot nurse to order it that they say they can't. I ended up reacting to the shot and had a REALLY sore arm and itchy patch where the shot was given for almost a week after. The lab tech said I was reacting to the Measles and Mumps portion of the vaccine because I was already immune to them.


----------



## melfy77

Hi ladies :hi:

November has been such a crazy month, not the happiest though, since we've had 2 funerals in 10 days. Hours of driving back and forth and Zoe got sick both times. The 2nd time around she got the nastiest cold...and gave it to me. I'm still coughing 2 1/2 weeks later, but slowly getting better.

I'm so happy to see everyone's doing well; being PARL isn't easy. Your are amazing ladies:winkwink:

About the rubella, I found out I wasn't immune when I was pregnant with Zoe, even though I got the shot as a kid. Sometimes it fades, and sometimes it just never works to begin with. Because it's such a rare disease we just don't know about it until we actually get tested. I got a booster the day after Zoe was born and when they tested me for this pregnancy I was immune.


----------



## julesmw

Urgh. Had a terrible dream last night that I started miscarrying. Woke up and couldn't shake it for a while. Even checked for blood when I went to the bathroom. So glad I already ordered a Doppler - now if it would just get here quickly! Definitely needing some reassurance right now. :nope:

And I finally pulled out maternity clothes because the hair ties holding my buttons together were getting miserable. The problem is, all my maternity clothes are too big. What do I do? I'm wearing a summer dress today with a tank underneath and a sweater to cover my arms. I still have to hide this pregnancy for several weeks. I can't see how, though. :shrug:


----------



## Starry Night

jules - I've been having miscarriage dreams too. They are so upsetting. I keep trying to tell myself they're simply manifestations of my fears. It's hard to remember that.

And that stage where we're too big for our regular clothes but too small for maternity is so awkward. I carry low so I switch to the pants first which is a bit easier to hide. Maternity tops tend to have a certain design and cut which gives them away. My little bump is definitely hard and bump-like but I can still hide it under a sweater. Because of the 'apron' I have still have from my c-section is simply looks like fat as the bottom of my bump is saggy. Not really attractive, I know.

melfy - I'm sorry the month of November was so difficult. It all seems to come at once, doesn't it? I hope you and your baby feel better soon.

jenny - It's always good having more people join the group. The more the merrier.


----------



## jenny25

thanks starry :D


----------



## Starry Night

I think my dh is getting really sick of all my worrying. I keep saying, "oh, the baby is dead for sure!" and crying and he's starting to get annoyed. He used to tolerate my fears. But I can't stop being paranoid.


----------



## jenny25

darling its normal to feel like that he should be more sensitive too your feelings :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LeeC

Same here Madrid, started to wean off the steroids at 12 weeks. Was your friend using progesterone and Clexane too? So sorry for her loss :(


----------



## Starry Night

jenny25 said:


> darling its normal to feel like that he should be more sensitive too your feelings :hugs: xxxx

It doesn't help that he is the eternal optimist and I'm such a pessimist. I've read one description that puts it best: he's a Tigger and I'm an Eeyore (from Winnie the Pooh). He's been good for so long but I think he's getting sick of my worries. To him they are baseless because this particular pregnancy has been going well. But I can't forget what has happened in the past. To me pregnancy = loss.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-:hugs:

As for the clothing thing, I've started buying my clothes from the maternity section at Target. Not sure if you can get to one but they have maternity clothes that don't look like maternity clothes. I wear the shirts ALL the time and no one knows the difference because they are tunic length and form-fitting so no extra material in the belly region. I have limited storage space so I started buying maternity in order to have only one wardrobe, not two. I carry inward and high, so I don't 'pop' until 6-7 months so I don't know if that makes a difference but Target's maternity line is cute, affordable, and doesn't look huge and baggy.


----------



## julesmw

dairymomma said:


> Starry-:hugs:
> 
> As for the clothing thing, I've started buying my clothes from the maternity section at Target. Not sure if you can get to one but they have maternity clothes that don't look like maternity clothes. I wear the shirts ALL the time and no one knows the difference because they are tunic length and form-fitting so no extra material in the belly region. I have limited storage space so I started buying maternity in order to have only one wardrobe, not two. I carry inward and high, so I don't 'pop' until 6-7 months so I don't know if that makes a difference but Target's maternity line is cute, affordable, and doesn't look huge and baggy.

I've never thought to look there - thanks for the tip!


----------



## wookie130

Can I re-join this thread? I used to jump on here during my last pregnancy, and my daughter is now 9 months old today! Prior to my daughter, I had two miscarriages. I conceived Hannah on Clomid, and took baby aspirin, a B-50 supplement, and my prenatal vitamin throughout my pregnancy. Since I had 2 losses, and not 3, I couldn't get tested as to why I was miscarrying, but I do feel that it may be because of my age - I'm 35 years old.

Monday I got another BFP...it was the first month my DH and I were officially trying for #2, and I discovered that I once again had low progesterone (21 day test came out at an 8), and would need Clomid to help us conceive again. Well, much to my surprise, at 10 dpo, I got a positive test. I had my first beta hcg level taken on Monday, and it was 59, and then yesterday my second was done, and it had more than doubled, at 166. I have been spotting brown (to reddish brown) since Tuesday night, so naturally I assumed I was miscarrying. The hcg levels contradict this, I guess. I have also been on 100 mg (2 50 mg suppositories per day) of progesterone since Monday also. Due to the bleeding, I have stopped taking the baby aspirin, and I'm just on the progesterone and prenatal vitamin.

If I go by my LMP, I'm 4w1d. If I go by my FF chart, I'm 3w6d. So either way, I'm SUPER EARLY.

Any other early spotters/bleeders here? I did not have this with my live birth...I never bled with my daughter. It's really light, and brown, and is only really there when I wipe, but it's not very reassuring that this is going to go anywhere. I have an ultrasound scheduled for January 8th (I'll be 8 weeks), so see if there's a heartbeat.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Wookie!! I had spotting with my son's pregnancy. It started around 4 1/2 to 5 weeks along. It turned out I had a hematoma. Had many scares but was still able to carry him full term. I think as long as your betas are doubling then things are still progressing.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wookie, I think you should keep taking the low dose aspirin, especially if you took it all the way through your pregnancy with Hannah. It wont make a difference to the bledding/spotting you are having but it may cause you to miscarry if you need that aspirin. Fingers crossed for you, also spunds very promising that your numbers are doubling!


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie-First off, brown is old blood so it's not necessarily meaning a miscarriage. Since you are SO early, it's entirely likely this is old blood from implantation and it's just now worked it's way out. Another likely cause is the progesterone suppositories. Progesterone is NOTORIOUS for causing spotting, especially in suppository/pessiary form, because it irritates the cervix. So again, spotting is normal when you are taking the supplement. As long as your hCG is doubling and you aren't full out red blood bleeding/clotting/cramping, I'd try to relax. Hard I know. Believe me I know. But try. Stress isn't good for you or baby. Also, I'd continue taking the baby aspirin. I agree with Justkeeptryin. It appears it helped you with your daughter and it doesn't thin your blood that much that bleeding will be a risk at this point. I'm taking a baby aspirin every day and I've been spotting/bleeding for a month now but my dr isn't concerned. He'd rather have me on it in case I need it than have me stop and risk miscarrying.


----------



## dairymomma

It's been a good day so far. Temps warmed up slightly making winter bearable, the kids are both snoozing, I'm feeling pretty good, and the medical supply place just called. I'm getting a brand spankin' new breast pump and my insurance is covering the cost! Didn't think they'd do the paperwork this soon and I didn't think my insurance would pay but I'm glad they are. I need a new one. My old one is leaking air because my kids pulled on something too hard and now it doesn't work unless you get things set just right. :happydance:

Not that I need one until July but it's nice knowing I'll have it on hand when the baby is born.


----------



## Madrid98

LeeC said:


> Same here Madrid, started to wean off the steroids at 12 weeks. Was your friend using progesterone and Clexane too? So sorry for her loss :(


Thanks!!
She was on progesterone but not on clexane. She's been tested now for blood clotting issues as she's had 4 losses already.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi folks. Are any of you Mr Shehata patients? We saw him and had high NK treatment resulting in our amazing baby girl. We're not TTC again for a while but apparently he's changed the treatment slightly, so I wanted to know whether to stick with what worked for us, or pay another £600 for appointments and re-testing. Can anyone shed any light? (Feel free to PM me as I don't want to clog up this thread!)

Thanks lovelies!


----------



## dancareoi

Wishing all you lovely ladies the best of luck for your rainbow babies.

I am 42 and had 2 losses last year and my rainbow is now 3 months old

It hardly seems any time ago I was on this thread having just got my bfp and the subsequent worries of PARL. hang in there ladies, you'll get your rainbows


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls I went for my weekly scan today bad news baby didn't have a heart beat and no growth from last week...so scheduled for medical management tomorrow.... Heart broken yet again....


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: mandy, I'm so sorry. I was really hoping this was it for you. 
:hug:


----------



## julesmw

Mandy - I'm so sorry :cry: Just gutted for you. It doesn't matter how many times you go through it, it still absolutely sucks. :nope:


----------



## dairymomma

Mandy-:hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'm so sorry Mandy. This news makes me so sad and I know there are no words that will ease this pain for you.


----------



## Mitchi

So so sorry to hear this Mandy. Big hugs to you and your hubby.:hugs:
I hope you can find the strength to keep trying. xx


----------



## nats77

So sorry Mandy xx


----------



## Madrid98

so sorry Mandy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I finally got the referral for my scan. It will be on January 2nd. But the paperwork said they can't tell me the gender at the scan -- I will have to wait for my doctor to tell me at my next appointment. I am hoping I have a nice technician who will tell me anyways. I found out my son's gender at an emergency scan and they aren't even supposed to show me the image or let my dh in and they did both.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Mandy, I am so sorry to read that, I really hoped this was your turn as you more than deserve it, it is so heart breaking and never gets any easier Im sure. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## wookie130

Mandy, I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs: 

You are in my thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry Mandy :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Mandy so sorry about your news xxx

Hopefully prof q will have some other ideas on action to help you.

Have you considered acupuncture .

I visited one in Solihull who specialises in infertility and miscarriage. I saw him from before I was pg, every week until I was about 15 weeks and then every month up until 36 weeks. 

He thought my blood quality was low and told me to eat proper butter, preferably Kerry gold, at least 2 eggs every day and to eat kale, spinach and brocolli and good pieces of steak, not overcooked.

It may be worth looking into as I saw him in conjunction with prof q and I now have my rainbow.


----------



## julesmw

Just wanted to say I got my Doppler and I love it. If you need reassurance between appointments, this is definitely the way to go!


----------



## vietmamsie

so many big hugs Mandy. I am so sorry for you. :hugs:


----------



## julesmw

Okay, never mind. I don't love my Doppler. I couldn't find the HB tonight, and had to go get hubby out the door for work. We both felt gutted. Then after he left, I went and tried again, and after a bit, I found it. Not sure I ever want to use the thing again. I had half an hour of despair over nothing. :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

And that's why I'm afraid to buy one. I knew it would do exactly that to me. Some people figure out how to use it right away and I'm sure I'd be the one who couldn't. :dohh: I'm already freaking out every time there is quiet between kicks, which at this point, is a lot of quiet time.

I'm so glad that you were able to find the heart beat again. Maybe restrict yourself to using it only a few times a week? Baby at this point is still so small and can easily hide.


----------



## jenny25

mandy i am so sorry for you loss sending you hugs xxxx

wookie i would keep taking the asprin as my pregnancy with kieran i was on asprin clexane and progesterone and i believe that is why he is here i had a sch with him but i didnt spot my body absorbed it and i had one with this pregnancy but its also gone xxx


----------



## julesmw

When do stop taking aspirin? My doctor hasn't told me yet.


----------



## mandy1971

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments., it's a comfort to come to this forum and share both the highs and the terrible lows.. 
I've taken this loss quite bad this time.. It's our 7th loss with 2 failed ivf attempts also.. At 42 time is not on my side and the reality is beginning to hit now that we may not get the little rainbow baby we dearly wish.. But I'm not going to be beaten on it and plan on trying again in the new year.. 
Wishing all you special ladies happy and healthy pregnancies.,I'll be checking in from time to time xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## MKL073007

Ive been on Crinone 8% once a day since I was about 7 weeks...I don't go back to my OB until the 30th [ill be 16+3] He said usually they don't stop until 14 weeks. Ive been through so many losses im terrified to stop taking it. I def wont stop taking it until I go back on the 30th but even after that ill be so scared. Any advice?


----------



## julesmw

Starry Night said:


> I'm so glad that you were able to find the heart beat again. Maybe restrict yourself to using it only a few times a week? Baby at this point is still so small and can easily hide.

Well, apparently I have no self control. I've checked several times since! :dohh: I find it every time, so I don't know what was up with that once. I think I will never check again if I don't have time to poke around for a while, though. That really scared me. :nope:


----------



## dairymomma

Jules-that's why I'm on the fence about getting one. DH said I could (and maybe should to avoid u/s) but I know I'd be freaking out if I didn't find a hb. I think it helps that my dr is so hopeful and is letting me decide when I come in for appt. The fact that he has an u/s machine in the office is a major perk too. :haha: 

Oh and as far as the aspirin goes. With both DS and DD, I was supposed to take it til 6 weeks post-partum. With DS, I didn't know that so I stopped taking it regularly after I stopped the progesterone at 13 weeks but still took it 3-4 times a week until delivery when I quit altogether. With DD, I took it religiously during the first tri and then only a few times the rest of the pregnancy. I'm planning on taking it daily until the 8th month with this one as studies have shown it can help with oxygen supply to the placenta even if you don't have a clotting issue. Unless my dr says differently that is. I'm going to bring it up at my next appt but I think he'll keep me on it for the entire pg because he was pushing heparin shots when he first found out I was pg.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry MKL but I can't help you! I have no idea!

Dairy you're in double digits tomorrow!!!! Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

My doctor is keeping me on both progesterone and aspirin until about 36 weeks. I think each doctor says something different, but from what I understand, the longer the better.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - you're officially double digits now!! :happydance::happydance:

viet - congrats on reaching viability!!!

I wish many more healthy weeks of pregnancy for the both of you.


afm - OB appointment today and I'm really scared. DH tries to comfort me but he doesn't really get why I'm so scared. About 4 days ago I felt my first serious kick. There was about 10 real kicks in a row. I'm talking, make me uncomfortable kicks. I loved it! Since then I've barely felt a thing. I think I've felt some more pops and pressure where the baby is lying. I have been feeling the pops and flutters for weeks and whenever the baby goes 'quiet' for a few days it freaks me out. I also keep having nightmares about losing the baby. :cry: I have this whole huge list of 'concerns' to bring up to the OB today and I'm also afraid that she's going to hate me for being a crazy nut job.


----------



## dancareoi

I didn't buy Doppler as we decided it would be too much of a worry if we couldn't find HB . Midwife advised against it too!

I started getting flutters from about 12 weeks and that was such a comfort.

I had check up at hosp at 14 weeks and asked them to use their Doppler, it took them ages to find HB. I was a bit concerned but as I was getting movement I wasn't as worried as I would have been.

My community mw was lovely and i saw her every week so she could check HB for me


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-if she's a good midwife, she won't mind. She'll understand your fears and your worries and do her best to help dispel them. If she isn't, then post them here. We'll do our best to help you hang on to that hope.

Thanks ladies for the encouragement! My ticker is off by a day but I figure one day isn't that bad so I'm keeping it as is. So even though the u/s says differently, I'm 10 weeks today! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry - Try to keep positive! I had a lot of bad dreams about bleeding and what not at the start, but once I hit about 12 weeks I Just let myself get excited and feel positive. Since then I have only had sweet dreams about my baby and have had a more positive outlook in general. It is hard to move past what we have been through in the past, but its best to try to let go a bit and just enjoy whats happening inside of you now! That being said, when I first started feeling movements, I would get a little paranoid during quiet times. Now I have really gotten to know this little ones sleep habits and found ways to get it excited and moving (chocolate!).

As for reaching validation day... it is a little frightening knowing that in Vietnam (where I live) there isn't the same support for babies born early. My hospital can only care for babies born 30 weeks or later, while one other hospital in the city can care for 28 weeks on. Luckily I will be headed to Malaysia for the next two and a half weeks... better hospitals in case something happens!


----------



## Starry Night

My appointment went fine. My OB was really good about answering all of my questions.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hey ladies! 

Mandy - so sorry your having to go through this Ur in my tthoughts xxx

Hey everyone else hope your good, x

Well I have my gender scan in 2 hours 50 minutes!! Excited much!! Haha feel free to do some guessing before hand I will update later once I have told family! Xx


----------



## wookie130

Abi, I'm thinking :pink: for you today! Good luck, and I hope SHE looks great, and cooperates with the ultrasound technician! LOL!

I loved my doppler when I was pregnant with Hannah. I didn't even bother trying to find the HB before 14 weeks, and at that early stage, there were times I had a lot of trouble finding it. I REALLY appreciated having it later in the pregnancy, when movements slowed down, and I could find her quite easily...that was a great comfort to me. If this turns out to be rainbow #2, I'll be using my doppler with him/her also. Currently I have mine out on loan to a friend who is about 16 weeks along, and she's loving it!


----------



## Starry Night

Have fun at your scan, Abi! I'm going to guess boy but really have no clue! I don't have a system. I just pick! ha ha

My scan isn't until the 2nd and I might not find out until my appointment on the 15th unless the technician tells me (they don't always). I am desperate to find out before my SiL has her baby sometime in January. I found out about their pregnancy shortly after my d&c in the spring and I've had such a hard time dealing with it. I bawled when I found out they were having another girl as that is what I really want. I don't know, it's just important for me to know the gender before their baby is born. I guess knowing will get me excited for my own baby and maybe the birth of theirs won't hit me so hard. It's still hard that my baby should have been a month older and now it will be 4 months younger. I know birth order doesn't matter but I liked the idea of having a baby first for once. I don't know. I just feel behind on the game. I miscarried the last time we were pregnant together too.


----------



## Abi 2012

It's a boy! Again lol I will upload pics etc.. Later when I'm home xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-glad your appt went okay and I hope you find out the gender when you want.

Abi-A little boy! I'm predicted a girl this time but I'm not finding out. DH doesn't want to know and I can't keep a secret like that worth diddly do so I'm not going to find out. And really, at this point, all I want is a healthy, FULL-TERM baby. (But I do have to admit I'm secretly hoping my prediction is right. I'd love another girl. :haha:)

Had a scare again last night. A whole dratted week without any spotting of any sort and Sunday dawned to a blob of pink/red cm in the toilet and pink/brown cm off an on all day. Disappeared by mid-afternoon only to reappear yesterday morning. Brown off and all during the morning but turned red (not bright red but not dark red either. Just red cm.) in the afternoon. Went right back to brown and I had just had a BM so it could have been me bearing down and popped a blood vessel around my cervix or something but it freaked me out! And now it's brown/pink this morning. Constant. I called the dr but he's out today and tomorrow. I was able to move my appt up to Thursday (from next Friday) so I'm requesting he do a visual exam of my cervix and an ultrasound to see bubs and hb. I'm still on the fence about the doppler though. I was dearly wishing for one last night but I know if I get one and can't find the hb, I'm going to freak out even more.

Wonder if I can convince DH to buy a portable ultrasound for the cows but keep it here at the house when it's not in use...That's legit, right? :haha:


----------



## Abi 2012

Uploading some pictures of our baby boy Elijah Jackson archer! :)
 



Attached Files:







07e82103-eb3f-444a-b498-72e713db50fb.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0160.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0158.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0157.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 0









DSC_0156.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Abi 2012

A few more
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0155.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0154.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0153.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## julesmw

Abi - so cool! You'll have your own little football team! :happydance:

Starry, I totally get what you are saying. Sometimes its little things that help you get through something hard. I hope you can find out the gender at your next appointment. :hugs:


----------



## Abi 2012

Haha I may manage a small 6 player team lol


----------



## jenny25

awww abi congrats on another boy :D i have had 4 boys 2 of which are earth side :D im thinking another boy for us too :D:D:D xxx


----------



## nats77

Hey,

I had a scan today. Everything is perfect and we are having a girl. Very happy. More pleased that she's growing well and everything's ok. Such a relief xx


----------



## dairymomma

Abi-he's a cutie already!

Nats-congrats on your great scan! 

I'm doing better today after a better night's sleep. Think I overreacted just a little (okay quite a bit) thanks to too many late nights, midnight potty breaks, and early mornings. Looking back on it (DH pointed it out), I was way more active this weekend than I have been and I'm kind of amazed I didn't start spotting sooner. So far, nothing since yesterday morning too so I'm not going to have the visual exam done tomorrow after all. If I'm not actively spotting, I don't think the dr will see anything and I'll have DD with me so really not wanting to have to do the exam with her in the room anyway. But I'll get the u/s and get to see bubs anyway. I think DD will like that too. Then it's a Mommy and Me day-lunch, Christmas shopping, 'just us girls' time. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow now.


----------



## julesmw

nats77 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had a scan today. Everything is perfect and we are having a girl. Very happy. More pleased that she's growing well and everything's ok. Such a relief xx

Aww - just perfect!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies. I haven't been around for a while but I'm back. Got my surprise bfp Sunday. We were not trying. Isla my rainbow it 10 months and we were not thinking of having anymore. I was keeping track of my cycles and we were being extra careful I
Using condoms during my fertile time. We dtd on cd14 but didn't use a condom from the get go. That's the only time I think it could have happened. I didn't even have any fertile cm. o ovulated on cd 17. Thought nothing until af hadn't arrived by Sunday afternoon and lo and behold. Bfp. Chris my partner is devastated says we cannot financially cope and that it's not fair on our other two girls. Even mentioned the unmentionable. I'm happy about it. You can't go through three miscarriages not yo be happy and the thought of bringing a baby into the world. So here I am 5 weeks today. Started progesterone and await a date for an early scan.


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, debzie!! Here's hoping for a healthy pregnancy and a second rainbow. I'm sure your family will find a way to make room for the addition.


----------



## Madrid98

Debzie!!!! Congrats!!! Such amazing news!! If it's meant to happen it will, regardless what you use or don't. I'm sure you'll manage with three. Don't stress!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. Got a telephone call today from the rmc consultants secretary. Appointment made for 6 th January for an early scan then to see him after. I will be 7+3 by lmp. Hopefully with Christmas etc it will fly by x


----------



## Mitchi

Congrats Debzie!
Today was an interesting day. Still haven't told anyone that I'm pregnant and saving telling family at Christmas. But someone in work looked at my belly and said "have I missed something?" I paused and said no but I hate lying! I'm quite slim and not done any exercise since getting preggers because of the miscarriages so I have put on weight with the build up to Christmas but don't think I have a proper bump yet! 14 and a half weeks at the mo. now we both feel awkward as she thinks she's told me I look a bit chubby and I feel awkward as I am obviously pregnant! Doh!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi ladies! I'll jump in here as well. I've had 6 losses, and this is my 7th pregnancy. We are currently 7w3d and holding strong! We heard our gumdrop's heartbeat for the first time on Monday. We decided to announce early this time because we are sick to death of announcing only losses. We chose to share our joy no matter what comes! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome Dodger and Debzi! Debzi-as others have said, it'll all work out. And tell your partner that love doesn't have a finite limit when it comes to children. It only multiplies so your other children aren't getting short changed by any means. FX the days fly by for you so you get to see your surprise bubs soon!

Dodger-I love the attitude! I announced early with my first few but got sick of telling people just a few days/weeks later that we miscarried so I quit telling until I was 12 weeks. But it's gotten harder on me to not talk about my miscarriages so with this baby I told both sides of our family over the first two weeks. Since I've had issues from 5 weeks on, it's been wonderful to have others to talk to instead of worrying myself sick and keeping it inside. I'm saving my 'big' announcement though until the New Year when I'll be 12 weeks.

Update: My appt went great! Dr was pleased that the spotting is staying minimal and thinks it's just cervical irritation because it's so intermittant and it's mostly pinkish/brown. He didn't want to cause further irritation by doing a pelvic exam but said he would if I really wanted it. I decided not to but told him I might want one next week if I'm still spotting by then. We'll see how the next few days go. But he did a quick u/s and we saw bubs right away! There's def been growth as the Dr didn't have to push quite so hard to see baby and it looks like a BABY now. Not a blob, a bean, an alien, or anything other than a real live baby...HB was a galloping 167 bpm and came in loud and clear on the first try! Whew...So it settled the question of getting a doppler. Nope not gonna happen. In my view, why settle for hearing the hb when I can SEE the whole baby pretty much whenever I want to? :haha:

Of course, I'm still nervous about getting closer to that dreaded 14 week mark when the placenta takes over fully but I'm getting pretty regular pressure and achey feelings in my belly that remind me of Braxton-Hicks. Dr said it's most likely baby growing and things stretching so feeling relieved. I have to say I'm SO happy I switched to this new dr...His attitude makes a WORLD of difference when I'm freaking out and he doesn't say one bad thing ever. It's all optimism and no worries and way to go!

Speaking of worries...I was freaking out in the shower this morning because what PARL mom doesn't when she's showing signs of m/c and suddenly caught sight of my shampoo bottle. (This bottle has been in the shower for well over a month now and I've never seen this until now.) The number to call with questions, concerns, opinions, etc. on the product is 1-8-NO-WORRIES...I saw that and it was like getting hit with a ton of bricks. Can't ask for a better good omen than that, right? :)


----------



## Madrid98

Dodger congrats on your pregnancy & welcome to this thread!!! You'll find lots of support here, all the "girls" are so lovely, so you're in the right place for sure! :thumbup:

Debzie my scan is also on the 6th of January!! I'll be finding the gender then!

Dairy it's all looking great!!


----------



## wookie130

Dodger, I totally know you...I don't remember if you were a former participant in this thread, but I do remember reading about your losses. I'm praying hard that this is a sticky one, and I think you have a great attitude about it all, as tough as that is.

Debzie!!!! You had your rainbow 2 months before MY rainbow was born! I remember the end of your pregnancy fairly well...and the wierd thing, is that you and I have the same due date of August 22nd! I pray this is another rainbow for both of us...what will be, will be, obviously, but we can still pray!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Dairymomma - Thank you! I'm so out and open about my journey with loss and infertility that I figure if the worst happens, well hey at least I have the support net already in place.  Besides, it's been pretty awesome in that I've had all kinds of people anxious to hear results and yelling at my drs for being too slow and just rooting me on. It's a great feeling!

Glad your spotting has stayed minimal! I know how worrisome the sight of any blood is. I'm earlier than you are, but I had brown spotting pretty much daily until earlier this week. Brown = ok I know, but still being RPL I check wipes constantly and it's nervewracking to see!!

Madrid98 - I think I know you from somewhere, but I can't think where? Maybe the RPL thread that I never really said much in? Yay for finding out gender soon!!

wookie - I definitely know you as well! :) I'm a huge Star Wars fan, so ofc your name sticks with me. :D I'm pretty sure you are in several journals that I follow but for the life of me, I can't think which ones! I love that you and Debzie are both due right around my birthday!! <3


----------



## Starry Night

Just as I start to allow myself to enjoy my pregnancy I have another horrible nightmare about losing the baby. It felt so real. :cry: Now I'm just so desperate to feel the baby again. It's been so quiet.


----------



## Madrid98

I know you from tweak's journal! I don't know if we were in the rpl thread at the same time though. 

Starry hang in there! PAL isn't easy!!


----------



## Abi 2012

Welcome Dodger and welcome back debzie :) hoping these a're sticky beans for you both xxx 

Starry- sorry Ur having horrible dreams chin up... xxx 

Dairy seems like your doing well :) Doppler was my life saver with my pregnancy with Noah and I still use it daily with this one lol Xxx

Afm- I'm 17 weeks tomorrow still haven't had that boost of energy yet! And I'm an emotional wreck! Lold my poor oh having to put up with my moods :( Noah turned 1 on Wednesday he is such a great little chap always makes me smile! I'll add some pics of him for you laterXxx


----------



## jenny25

Welcome Dodger and welcome back debzie hoping these a're sticky beans for you both xxx


----------



## jenny25

sorry not really got much to report at the moment no appointments until 30th midwife did say i've gone from high risk to low/medium which is brilliant :D

kieran took his first steps on 16th december then he was floored with a throat infection but seemed to perk up he also was walking more today im excited best christmas present ever :D


----------



## Starry Night

abi - I'm still waiting for my boost of energy too. Not sure if it's going to come! I barely get anything done around the house because I'm simply too exhausted.

jenny - hooray for LO walking!! Hope he feels better soon.

afm - haven't felt the baby all day. I never feel it alot but after my bad dream last night I am just desperate to feel it again. I can't wait until the movements are more regular.


----------



## julesmw

Starry - ugh, I'm so sorry. I had a horrid nightmare this pregnancy and it stayed with me throughout the morning. Shook me up quite a bit! But everything is still going well - its just our worries coming out in our dreams. Hang in there! 


AFM - I had a scan and first official appointment today, and everything looks good. Except I kept looking for the nasal bone and couldn't see it, but he didn't say anything. Trying not to worry about that. :wacko: SO, we think we are finally ready to tell the family. My kiddos are going to be so excited! And I think our families will be as well. We plan to tell them over the Christmas holiday. So glad I can quit trying to hide this bump. I'm to the point only coats work. People have asked me if I'm cold or sick. So embarrassing. :blush:


----------



## Abi 2012

Starry me too can'. Wait to feel regular movement.. It will happen soon enough!! Xxc

Jules. Ooh exciting telling.the children and family about.your pregnancy :) what a lively Christmas present x how many weeks a're you?? X


----------



## dodgercpkl

Starry Night - *hugs* Nightmares are so tough to shrug off too. Hoping you feel the baby soon!

Madrid - OOooooo!!! That's it!!! We might have been in the RPL thread at the same time. I never really said a whole lot in there though I did read from time to time. :)

Abi - Thank you! :) Congrats on 17 weeks! <3

Jenny - Thank you! That's awesome that you are down to low/medium risk! :)

Jules - How much fun that will be to tell! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-hang in there. Nightmares can feel so real it's hard to remember it's not reality. 

*sigh* I'm getting so frustrated with my kids. They are into this whole 'destroy the house' stage and I literally cannot keep up with the housework when I'm not moving around all that much yet. I've got family coming to town next week and, even though they aren't staying here, I'd like to get things straightened up somewhat before they come visit. We don't even have X-mas stuff up (not even a tree!) yet because I refuse to decorate when the house is such a disaster. DH can't help much because he's got some sort of sinus bug and hits the sack almost as soon as he comes home at night. He's been a huge help with the kid's bedtime but as for picking up, neither one of us has much energy right now. I just don't know what to do about this. I'm feeling like a super Scrooge today...I want to go get a tree and hang lights and decorate and bake and everything but I just can't do with when I have to kick a path across the living room floor! *sigh*


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, I can understand why you're frustrated. I'm such a neat-freak it's ridiculous. I only have one child, and she's 9 months old, so she doesn't create too many disasters yet in my house, but I have no idea how I'll cope when that starts to happen. I'll probaby do nothing but follow her around, picking up things. Right now I need to vacuum my house, and being as I'm home alone with Hannah for the next 2 days, I'm not even going to try it...but all of the little nasty things in the carpets are driving me crazy.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm not normally a neat freak but I do like things realitively orderly at the end of the day. I just can't be on my feet as much right now due to my spotting issues and the fatigue...But DD is napping and DS is quietly reading so maybe I can get something done here. I was trying to get them to help me pick up but yeah that didn't go real well. I guess I'll settle for what I can get right now.


----------



## Starry Night

I can't keep up either. It's not so much the clutter that bothers me as that is sorted easily enough. It is the crumbs and gunk all over the place that sends shivers down my spine. I can't even recollect the last time I vacuumed. Awful! But after I empty out the dishwasher and reload it and do some basic de-cluttering I am so exhausted I nearly fall asleep on the living room floor. I just can't do much at all.

And I had another horrible nightmare last night. At least as I was going to bed I felt the baby rolling around. DH could feel it too. And I really do have a neat little bump going on now. Well, it would be neat if it weren't for the saggy skin at the bottom left over from my previous C-section. LOL


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I've kind of got a jelly belly from my c-section (only 9 months ago...eeeek!).

I shudder to think how lovely my belly will look after a second c-section in less than two years. I wish I were interested in trying for a VBAC, but I'm not. I have NO problem delivering my babies out the side hatch/sunroof. As long as they arrive safe and sound, it's all good by me.


----------



## Starry Night

I feel the same. I'm still debating VBAC vs C-section but I'm definitely leaning towards C-section. I had an emergency section with DS and I am not interested in that happening again. It was a close call and while I got my happy ending with him, I can't be sure I'd be so lucky again. My body did everything wrong during labour (no even contractions, cervix never dropped, took forever to progress and he was in distress the whole time). I just can't bring myself to risk it. I'm sure from my end I could do a VBAC. But I'm scared for baby.

I've never once felt shame or regret for how my son was born. I wasn't even conscious and I'm not sad about that. I would like to be awake for this one so I feel an elective is the best way to guarantee that. I keep getting people (on this site and in real life) telling me I should VBAC and if I were to read up on it I wouldn't be afraid. But I did so the research so right now it's really an emotional decision for me. I don't need more information thrown at me.

It doesn't help I'm watching One Born Every Minute and Midwives and nearly every VBAC situation shows the baby needing intense resuscitation afterwards and the mom is bawling on her bed. Yes, the shows pick the more dramatic births but if the show is trying to promote natural births they sure are not convincing me.


----------



## Madrid98

I've had my first by c-section and the next two have been "normal deliveries". I was told about the risks but I didn't want to recover for another op so I tried wth number 2 and it went very well and so with number 3. The only down side to it from my own experience was having to go through a full length labour the second time around because apparently when your first is c-section, your body does as if it's the first labour once again. It took me 23 hours to have him but he didn't need resuscitation or anything at all. In fact 6 hours after the birth I was back at home. 

I find this is a very personal choice and you have to do what makes you feel more comfortable. But I'd say regardless how your baby comes to this world, you should feel very proud of yourselves. I remember people trying to comfort me after having my first as if I was traumatised or something. It used to annoyed me so much!!!!! And the same happens with those having epidural or not. I've had epidural and I did feel the contractions as much as any other women until the injection so I know what it is too. And, in my hospital, the epidurL isn't very strong so I could walk while in labour and right at the end they stop it completely so that I could feel the contractions while pushing. I don't feel any less than those who didn't use anything at all. I just did it my way and my babies are here; that's the most important!!!


----------



## julesmw

Abi 2012 said:


> Jules. Ooh exciting telling.the children and family about.your pregnancy :) what a lively Christmas present x how many weeks a're you?? X

13 weeks, but measuring a few days ahead. 

I can feel a nice size ball in my belly coming up about half way to my belly button when I'm laying down. I asked the DR yesterday what it was as I had read your uterus is like a finger width above your bone at this point, and mine is at least four! He felt around and said this is your uterus. I said I thought it must be my bladder after reading that, and he said it was most definitely baby and that would be one scary bladder! LOL So cool I can feel this beautiful round ball in there!!! Makes me feel like I can almost hold my baby. :cloud9: Boy it hurt when I sat up, though. He pushed around pretty hard like they all do, and it just cramped me up for a minute. Ouch!


----------



## wookie130

I'm not probably going to be popular for saying this, but I feel that there is far too much emphasis being placed on the PROCESS (i.e. BIRTH) and not enough on the OUTCOME (healthy mother and baby), and I do feel there's a lot of misinfo floating about pertaining to natural childbirth, homebirth, etc. I feel that a lot of the content about NCB and homebirth is grossly misrepresented (through films such as The Business of Being Born, various blogs, etc.), and that there is a lot of misunderstanding about the data that is available pertaining the safety of out-of-hospital births, etc. 

Do what you want, but be informed, I suppose, and understand that the real data will NOT come from a forum, an online community, a blog, etc. It will come from peer-reviewed medical studies, and it takes a lot of statistical know-how to interpret that data.

I know that for me, I don't need to experience mind-numbing pain or have my baby exit through my vagina to feel "empowered" or authentic as a woman or a mother. I don't really care about feeling like some Mother Earth Birth Goddess, or warrior princess, or whatever. And I certainly don't "trust birth" or "trust in my body." Birth (and womens' bodies) fail them every day, and things can quickly become a medical emergency...give me trained medical professionals and the availability of an OR in the event things go south!

This is simply my opinion, and I don't expect anyone to agree with it or whatever. 

Again, each to her own! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Wookie - I completely agree with you. I often wonder if women would be less tramautized by not getting the birth they wanted if there was less pressure on having the perfect birth plan. I mean, I do really like that there is so much freedom now so that a woman can be most comfortable as she gives birth. Different positions work for different women or some women can cope with pain better or feel safer at home, etc. I had never even HEARD of a birth plan until I was pregnant. My big birth plan was "have baby". :haha: 

I was the same way with wedding planning. "Get a man. Marry said man". The rest was just details. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: (my husband picked out the colour of the bridesmaids' dresses...that's how little I cared).

I know some people are details-oriented and that is important to them so I let them enjoy that. Just don't turn it into a philosophy where one way is better than the other. I hate that people I know are trying to guilt me into a VBAC. I'll make a decision when I'm ready. 

Actually, I need to ask my OB when I have to start making a more finalized decision. I still feel really torn.


----------



## dancareoi

My first was a vaginal birth with ventouse.

My second was a section due to breach .

My third was a VBAC - 6 hour labour, no stitches and no problems.

My fourth was section due to transverse lie .

My vbac was probably easier due to the fact I had a previous vaginal birth.

My sister had section for her first due to pre-eclampsia but she tried vbac for second as as it was a first labour and birth it took a while and needed forceps, but everything was fine.

With my third I did debate having a section mainly because we would know when it would happen and it would be easier to arrange childcare for the others.

However we chose vbac and it was fine. The problem with a section as you all know is the recovery time after. When you have other kids to take care of its a lot harder than a vaginal birth.

For me the section this time, not being able to drive for 6 weeks was a bit of a nuisance and even now after nearly 4 months I still feel slightly tender and still have a little numbness!

At the end of the day as long as baby arrives safely, that's all that matters.


----------



## debzie

I tried for a vbac with my second. Ended up in the self same position as I did with my first. Failed to progress then baby became distressed. I ended up having an emergency c section again then developing full blown eclampsia straight after delivery. It was touch and go for me for a while. I wish I has never tried vbac. We live an learn. I was knocked out with both too. 

I think the cycle gets ( progesterone suppositories ) are giving me trapped wind. I've been in agony for days. Would be greatfull if any of you lovely ladies have any tips. I've tried wind eese tablets. Hot water, peppermint tea, arse in the air lol. Nothing is shifting it. Just feel bloated and sick. The pain is really bad on a night. All I'm thinking as well quite selfishly is how am I going to annoy my christmas dinner. Last year I was 9 month pregnant so didn't enjoy it either.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm not concerned with my image as a woman - hell that image is already shot by this stupid journey anyway. BUT, I'd still like to go natural childbirth if at all possible for two reasons: I know that I have a hampered detox pathway (genetically) already and so does DH. The less toxins (i.e. induction, epidural, any meds really since any of them *can* add to the problem) the better. 2nd, I know that natural childbirth will give the baby some added natural protections that c-section doesn't. 

That said, at the end of the day, the most important thing is to have a living breathing baby in my arms, so if a c-section needs to happen than so be it. :) My focus is to give my baby the BEST chance I possibly can whether that falls into what I'm hoping to have happen or not. ;)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so happy. Yesterday, my baby was kicking and moving up a storm. It is still light movements but I did feel a few good jabs. And now this morning I have already felt a few good movements. I really hope the point where I feel consistent movement starts soon. All this on/off stuff is driving me batty! I've been such a nervous wreck.


----------



## Madrid98

I've been the same starry! Taken the doppler out in more than one occasion due to this.


----------



## julesmw

Didn't realize it, but when I lay down, I can see a bump rising out of my tummy! I can't just feel it, I can see it! Hubby and I just kept feeling and looking at it. 

We are telling the family over the next two days. I'm so nervous getting it out there. Its becoming way too obvious, so we need to tell family since they all live far away before people around here figure it out. Facebook changes everything - you have to worry what people will say or let slip! I'm just not ready for people to know. I want to wait until 20 weeks when I feel like its a little safer. Or at least until after my testing is done, which won't be until my 16 week appointment - another 2 1/2 weeks from now. I'm getting the Mat 21 test, but the regular nurse was out so they had to wait until my next appointment since there is a lot of paperwork that goes with it, and the floater nurse was a bit incompetent that day. Urgh! I just do NOT want to have another known loss. Its so much harder than when we are the only ones who know about and deal with it. 

Were you all excited to share, or did you dread it becoming public knowledge?


----------



## julesmw

Starry - I'm so happy for you! :happydance: I'm glad it gives you some reassurance, especially since you've been dealing with those awful dreams. Can't wait to start feeling this one! 

Madrid - I've been using mine, too. It is the only thing keeping me sane between appointments. :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

We shared right away because we like the support (and my husband is bit of a public figure so people notice if I'm being depressed and withdrawn) but yeah...I dread getting it out there in an official way. Making it known on Facebook and signing the Christmas cards "and May Baby" was so scary. Especially since last Christmas I had put "and May Baby" on the cards and then had to spend an afternoon blotting it out. :( I did put off ordering cards this year for that reason. I waited until I was out of first tri.


----------



## Madrid98

I shared it with my very best friends straight away and the. Gradually with other people. With some, because they asked me directly, with others because maybe the conversation gave us the opportunity. 

After being worried sick all day long I've come back home and used the doppler first thing. I can hear the movements while using it so she's definitely not still but I just can't feel her myself.


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, that is often the way. I wasn't able to feel my son regularly until about 30 weeks. Before that I would see him on a scan and he'd be swimming and rolling around and the technician would be like "Oh, did you feel that?" and I would say 'no' and s/he would be surprised. I mean, I felt enough movement to be satisfied but regular kick counts were still stressful. In fact, even up until the end, the most movement I felt from him were the hiccups. He had a lot of those! LOL

My baby is actually very busy today so I'm really hoping that's a sign of more regular movement starting. It is still very fluttery and bubbly which is such an odd sensation. Looking forward to real kicks. They can hurt a bit but they don't put my stomach in a tizzy either.


----------



## dodgercpkl

julesmw said:


> Were you all excited to share, or did you dread it becoming public knowledge?

I was (and am!) excited to share! The level of support that I've received for this pregnancy, but also for all of my miscarriages has been amazing. :) Sure there have been some comments that made me want to punch people, but I also know that they came from people who truly did NOT want to hurt me, they just didn't know what to really say or do. 

I'm so so open about everything that I've been through though. I have publicly viewable/shareable folders for both infertility and loss:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151910087194449.1073741836.675409448&type=1&l=bbd0c4a3d3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151873647739449.1073741834.675409448&type=1&l=ab03686b3d

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151879630359449.1073741835.675409448&type=1&l=96c26b3ed1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151730887764449.1073741833.675409448&type=1&l=3bafaa80a1


----------



## Starry Night

Those pages are beautiful. Thanks for sharing. Luckily, I have not had to deal with the infertility side, "just" the losses, but you captured the feelings so well. I've read about all the meds some of the ladies here have to take but seeing it in photos really shows the magnitude of it all.


----------



## dairymomma

With both my kids, I went in hoping for a natural vaginal birth (and had one each time) and I'm hoping for the same this time too but really, I just want my baby born healthy and safely (and full term) and if it means a c-section or epidural, then by all means, let's get it done. I don't feel all that empowered because I've managed to give birth the way I have (in fact the only reason I didn't get an epidural with either kid is because I'm more scared of the needle they stick in your back than I am of labor pains :blush:) and I don't have anything against women who have done it other ways either. If it was the birth YOU wanted, then who am I to say my experience was any better?

As for bumps, I have a nonexistent one so far. I know at 11 weeks it's a bit early to even feel my uterus rising out of my pelvis but I want my bump and I want to feel movement. I'm hopeful and happy and everything but that 14 week mark is looming closer and it's bringing back all kinds of memories I don't want. I feel more confident because things seem to be progressing better but it's so hard not to let that worry in. I see the dr again on Friday but I think I'm going to schedule my next appt for 3 weeks out if I'm not having issues. That would put me at 14+4 and I think it would be easier to just wait it out than to go in and see bubs a week before my m/c milestone.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and I'm debating on when to announce. My original plan was to announce after the new year. I'd be just over 12 weeks and technically 'safe' (but in my case only 'safer' not 'safe') but I'm wondering if I should just wait another week and a half and announce after my 14 week appt. :shrug: I think I'll just go with the flow. I've told those I've told so far when and how I've wanted so I'm just following my instincts really.


----------



## melfy77

:hi:

Sorry for being gone so long, for some reason my computer would just not load the page...stupid thing lol (it's my husband's computer, it's probably why:haha:)

I'm so happy to see so many good news. :happydance:

Starry: can't believe you're 17 weeks along already!! 

Dairy: Praying that all goes well, I imagine you must be nervous because of your 2nd tri loss. This baby is your rainbow :)

Debzie: It's nice to see you again!!! Congrats on your BFP. If I remember correctly our due dates were pretty much the same (although DD was 10 days early)

Dodger, jules: :hi: Congrats on your BFP's as well:happydance: Glad to know all is well with your babies!!

I've only had one birth so far, and it was a vaginal birth, no complications, but I know that if there was the slightest risk for this baby to be born this way I'd say yes to a c-section right away. A friend of mine had a vbac (her first was a breech baby) and everything went well, but it is a very personal decision. I have to say that it really doesn't matter how your baby is born. Having a c-section does not make a woman less of a mother or anything like that.

AFM...Can't believe I'm 36 weeks already!! I went to L&D on Sunday because of some spotting in my underwear (woke up and it was just there), and since we didn't DTD or anything like that they told me to come in. As I thought, it's just my cervix starting to dilate (1.5 cm). I've been losing my mucus plug for a week (jeez how much of that stuff is there:haha:). And I'm having false labor at night. It all sounds promising but I know I could very well go overdue:dohh:


----------



## Mitchi

Happy Christmas all! Hope are rainbows are all snuggled in tight too. xx


----------



## Starry Night

melfy - getting so close now!! Only a few more days and your second rainbow will be full term.

dairy - I agree with melfy. I believe this is your rainbow! Thinking of you as you approach that last loss milestone.

afm - my SiL is due in a few weeks but my mom said that her doctor told her she could go any day now. This is the baby I learned about a few days after my d&c. I know it sounds stupid, but I CAN NOT handle this baby being born in December. It could come on January 1st and I'd be OK. But if this baby is born in December I will absolutely lose it. I have been twice denied my Christmas baby and it would hurt way too much if she got one.:cry:

Her due date is January 10th so I'm praying baby stays tight and snuggly for another week at least. I don't care how uncomfy or how ready she is for baby to come. I'm praying it stays put!


----------



## dairymomma

Hope everyone had a happy holiday! I know I did. Good company, good food, and good times made it easy to forget about all of the stress and fear of the last 7 weeks if only for a few days. I'm doing okay other than feeling really nauseated all.the.time now. I think it's the food I've been eating this week. Lots of rich, luscious, probably artery clogging food. (I had some stuffed mushrooms last night that were sinfully delicious but dripping with butter and cheese...) But that's what makes the holidays so great, right? :haha:


----------



## Madrid98

Wow melfy!!! So so close!!!

Only 10 days left until my anatomy scan!!! I can't wait!!!! I don't think I ever wanting to know so badly as with this one. 
Dh is already complaining about sleeping at night. He says I don't let him because I move too much. Do I? I have no idea!! :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hi Melfy yeah our dads or so close. Isla was born 8th febuary. Can't believe your 36 weeks already. 

Starry constant reminders like that are so tough. I'm constantly reminded when I take and pick my little girl up from school. We all started trying fir our second at the same time when our first went to nursery. There are even twins that had the same due date as mine. Hope that baby stays tight. 

Dairy glad you had a good one. 

Thanks Mitchi. 

Afm had a really great day yesterday at my mams with my brother and his family. All the kids got on without any fights even Isla was good. Payed for the excitement last night when she wouldn't settle. So this morning I'm feeling wiped out. Going to my brothers for lunch today and my mil is coming to mine this morning. 

Still got no real symptoms. Looked through my last journal and I was feeling sick by now. Don't really feel anything but tired. That could be down to the progesterone. Feel the need to pee on a stick.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies can I move in with you, I was on this thread a loooong time ago or so it seems. 
Found out a couple of weeks ago were having another baby  
Had a scan last week baby is growing well, strong heartbeat and ahead of my dates so hopefully this will be lucky number 2  
Not sure if I no anybody in here now so feel free to ask me anything to get to no me  
Xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi Tracy I remember you from she I was pal with my rainbow Isla. Welcome back x


----------



## Starry Night

Madrid98 said:


> Wow melfy!!! So so close!!!
> 
> Only 10 days left until my anatomy scan!!! I can't wait!!!! I don't think I ever wanting to know so badly as with this one.
> Dh is already complaining about sleeping at night. He says I don't let him because I move too much. Do I? I have no idea!! :haha:

My scan is next week as well. I am also super desperate to find out the gender. Getting kind of anxious as well. It doesn't help that I have heard they don't always tell you the gender at the scan so that would mean waiting another 2 weeks for my next appointment with the OB to read off the report. 

Welcome, tracie. I'm relatively new to the world of recurrent loss so haven't really gotten a chance to know all the regulars (former and current). So let me introduce myself. :flower:

I'm 30, my DH is 32 and we have a son, our first rainbow, who is 2 1/2. We lost our first baby at 12+3 weeks back in May 2010. We got our next bfp 5 months later. I had a hematoma and bled for the first 14 weeks. Lost a baby at 8 weeks so I thought it was all over but scan the next day showed a surviving twin which turned out to be my son. In spite of the hematoma, a torn placenta and uterine notching I had him full-term by emergency c-section. I lost my following two pregnancies in November 2012 (10 weeks) and a d&c in May 2013 (12 weeks but baby passed weeks before) just days before my other angel's due date.

I got this bfp in September 2013. So far no problems of any kind so it's my first normal pregnancy. Still waiting for the other shoe to drop as I don't know what to do with a normal pregnancy.:haha:

Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I shall re-introduce myself aswell. 

I'm tracie I'm 26, OH is 32. We have a 2 year old daughter, this is my 10th pregnancy. I have a chromosome problem that makes my babies become angels. My daughter was a complete shock to me n her dad, even more so when she was born with a complete normal set of chromosomes, which a massive shock. 
This baby caught us off guard as we was planing on moving, and we got caught on my birthday lol.... Happy surprise tho. 
Everything looks ok ATM, but I worry every second of every day. ATM I feel normal except for a temper worse than the devil, and boobs that hurt sooooo bad lol.


----------



## debzie

Never really thought to tell my story either. 

I have a daughter who is almost 6 no problems conceiving spotted for the first 12 weeks with her and had her via emergency c section due to failed induction and fetal distress at 37 weeks. Also pre eclampsia. 

Then came three mussed miscarriages when trying for #2 first was a twin pregnancy one twin stopped developing early on the other after 10 weeks. Second stopped at 5+4 was given hope at my first scan as all was well. Had another scan at 11 weeks only to find out the baby gad stopped growing the day or day after that last scan. Third loss again was between 5-6 weeks no heartbeat detected on early scan. Then second scan two weeks later confirmed it. 

My rainbow Isla was conceived the cycle after my d&c we were planning to wait as we had been referred for testing. The tests came back chromosomally normal foetuses last one being that of a male. 

I was induced at 49+4 dye to elevated bp and tried vbac but ended up having an emergency c section due to fetal distress again. Then to top it off I developed full blown eclampsia following delivery. It was touch and go for a while with me. Due to this and the fact they found adhesions all over from my previous sections we decided two children we're enough. Then surprise.


----------



## dairymomma

Hi Tracie and welcome to our thread. As an intro for myself, I'm a 28 year old mom of two rainbows, 8 angels, and currently percolating our (hopefully) 3rd rainbow. I have a history of unexplained hematomas in the first 10 weeks which may or may not have lead to at least 4 of my losses (including my 14 week m/c in July), had 3 blighted ovums, and the only diagnosis thus far is lower than normal (but still in the 'normal' range) progesterone levels. It's hard being PAL and it's even harder being PARL but the ladies in this forum are a huge support system and I draw so much hope from them. They've helped me thru some pretty rough patches, especially in the last few months.


----------



## jenny25

hey tracie :D welcome back honey :D i can say i have the worst temper this time around too poor hubby got it in the ear last night i felt mega guilty and burst out crying lol oops , this pregnancy came as a surprise too as we had a traumatic time after having kieran which is currently going through a medical negligence case against the hospital long story short during my csection the consultant failed to clot my arteries properly and i had an small internal bleed which turned into an infected haematoma ( i was on blood thinners extra care was too be taken ) and basically i ended up with a 7x7inch hole just beside my belly button where the infection ate through my skin and i was quiet ill for months and took 6 months too heal , so this time around my original consultant said she would be happy with me trying a vbac as my first angel that was delievered at 24 weeks was normal then i had a section 9 years ago then i had the csection with kieran 16 months ago xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Saw my dr today and he was happy to hear things are going okay. I've had some GI issues the last few days but I think it's due to the rich, but oh so delicious food I overindulged in over the holidays so I'm not worried. Neither is he. He pulled out the ultrasound machine and we saw bubs right away. HB was strong, steady and fast but the dr didnt' have the hb monitor on the wand so he couldn't give me a number. Just said it sounded good. Baby had switched position and moved from head on the right to head on the left and had me a little freaked out at first because things didn't look right. Then the dr said there's the hb and I went whew! I had hoped baby would move a little but it didn't budge a smidgeon. Now I'm having very minor aches in my lower back and pinching/stretching feelings along the tops of my hip bones in the front. think it's just round ligament pain and baby growing because it's not a cramp. It's an ache and it's more on the sides than in the middle. At nearly 12 weeks, my uterus should be growing enough to pop above my pelvis anyway so this is to be expected.

(Don't mind me...I'm just writing this down so I can convince myself not to freak out about this achy feeling because I had it last night too. Oh the joys of being PARL and it being 2 1/2 years since my last successful pregnancy...I don't remember anything about my two rainbow pregnancies so I tend to forget this is normal...)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Had I horrid day at work yesterday, was serving a customer next thing I no I was as white as a sheet and light headed nearly passed out :-( Iv go even longer shift in a manic shop today lol. Dreading it :-(


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - those pains sound normal. I keep getting pains of all kinds. Yes, they freak me out, but nothing has happened. In first trimester I kept getting squeezing pains on my pubic bone. Those were the worst. Now I get lots of cramps and aches at the bottom of my bump.

tracie - sounds not good. :( I hate those feelings. I hope you have a better day tomorrow or at least get a chance to sit down from time to time.

afm - my belly has popped! I was on Skype with my mom today and she noticed the difference even since Christmas Day. It would explain why my belly has been aching so terribly since then. I honestly felt like I was going to explode.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-so jealous you have a bump! I didn't get one until 7 months with DH (the only way we could tell I had one was if I laid down on my back) and it was 6 months with DD. I'm hoping I pop sooner this time but not too optimistic. I've had that same squeezy pain too and it's made me nervous because that's where it hurt the most after my D&C. I think it's slightly scarred there and every time the baby grows, that scar tissue has to stretch a bit more. It's not as bad now as it was in the first few weeks though so I'm hoping it'll be gone for good by the 2nd tri.

Oh my gosh am I ever tired. I went to bed at 11pm last night, slept til DH left for work at 6:45am (and DD crawled into bed with me), then went back to sleep til 9am. I still could use a nap and have the worst raccoon eyes EVER...What sucks is I'm turning into a night owl. I just can't make myself crawl into bed at 9:30.


----------



## Madrid98

Starry you must be very slim!! I've had a bump for a few weeks already!!

Dairy I haven't been sleeping well either. Dh complained I was moving too much so I decided to sleep with Z but the spare bed feels so uncomfortable after a couple if nights! Also Z wakes at least once during the night for her bottle & she has her body clock at around 7:30am, so it's always an early start even on holidays.


----------



## Starry Night

madrid - I'm not slim. I'm not obese, but I'm not slim and I have a wider frame so even when I'm in shape I still can't get into the healthy bmi range for my height. And I have had bit of a bump for awhile but it wasn't obvious it was baby and most of it was bloat (I get really bloated in first tri so I have to wear maternity right away) and I have a bad c-section pooch that made it look like fat. I could hide it under a sweater. But now there's no hiding it. 

My mom was always really slim and she popped very early too. She will joke that once she found out she was pregnant she would have to drive straight to the maternity shop. ha ha I think a lot of it has to do with genetics.


----------



## Zebra2023

Hi ladies :wave: Not sure if you all remember me but can I nudge my way in again please?
I got a positive test yesterday. Makes me 4 weeks pregnant :shock: :D

How is everyone? :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

welcome back, I recently moved back in aswell. Hope you have a healthy n happy 9 months x

I managed to survive my 9 hour shift yesterday, was really busy but I managed to make it lol. Crashed out by 9 pm tho lol. 
Day off today so just sobbed on the sofa and watched films with the princess. 
How is everyone else? 
Xxx


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you :) Congratulations to you too Tracie, happy and health 9 months to us both :flower: Enjoy rest of your day off.


----------



## debzie

I showed much sooner with my second than first. With dd#1 I was around 6 months with dd#2 I had a bump by 4 month. I still have that saggy blump now lol. 

Welcome back zebra. My is 10 months and I too have reciently come back congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. 

Well done tracie in surviving your shift I do not envie anyone working in retail at the moment. I'm still on maternity leave. Not looking forward to going back to 12 hour shifts. 

Well my pal demons have well and truly returned. Have major cramps and stretching pains which have promoted more knicker checking. I have very few symptoms and trying to resist peeing on a stick. Hurry up this week scan is a week tomorrow.


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you debzie, same to you as well :) hope everything is ok and that scan day comes round quickly.


----------



## Madrid98

Of course i can remember you Zebra!! Congratulations!!!

Starry you're a bit like me then because im not obese but im not slim either. I also have the lovely c-section souvenir :haha: and it makes me show much earlier for some reason even though it's mostly bloat.


----------



## Mel38

Had to have c section with my son pretty much same experience 26 hours of induced labor after water broke. Baby in distress the whole time only to push for 2 hours and nothing I'm now 11 weeks my son is 9 months on says no way on vbac doesn't want me contraction on incision to dangerous fine with me so another c section on July 9!!!


----------



## jenny25

good morning

did everyone have a nice christmas :D

we have our nt scan at 2pm today then seeing the consultant after im so nervous nt scans scare me as that was when we found out our son jamie had problems so as you can imagine i didnt sleep too well last night :( xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome and congratulations to the new bfps!! So exciting to see more second round of rainbows coming.

jenny - good luck with your scan. I hope you see a perfectly healthy bubs on the screen. Scans are so nerve-wracking, aren't they?

I have to say that my excitment for my upcoming anatomy scan is being replaced by anxiety as Thursday approaches. I'm starting to imagine all sorts of horrible things. I'm still excited but yeah, lots of trepidation. I can feel the baby moving (not regularily but it's early) so I'm more worried about potential complications rather than a total lack of heart beat.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I'm quite annoyed, and confused. My consultant sent a referral to a diff consultant as I change hands at 12 weeks to a diff hospital same as my daughter, just got my referral through, they booked me in at 11 weeks.... Thought I needed to be 12 for nuchual fold, and it's in a complete diff clinic and by looks of it, it's under normal care not special care. Gotta wait till the 8th until I see my current consultant to query it... Will be gutted if they see me as normal just because I have a daughter.


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes. Yeah, I hope they aren't thinking "well, she has one kid so the problems are all gone now". I would like to think they'd realize it was the extra attention that got you through last time. Hopefully, you can get it all sorted. You don't need that sort of stress right now.

I haven't been getting extra attention lately as my pregnancy has been behaving normally. The only extra attention I'm getting is that I'm seeing an OB rather than my GP. In my old province I would have been seeing my OB anyways. If I needed extra attention I'd go to the children's hospital a few cities over (which I did for my son...that was amazing). This time I got a little extra attention in the beginning which was helpful.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I can only assume its a generic scan letter and they haven't taken much care when calculating my dates.
My Robles will never go my daughter was lucky, I want this one to get as much care because they have the same chance of a problem. Il ask mw on thursday, and my consultant nxt week.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Nope I was wrong, they just ballsed up but a lovely lady has saved the day and made I better


----------



## Mitchi

Welcome Debzie, Tracie and zebra. Fingers crossed for sticky beans!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi All... hope you don't mind me joining. I usually spend all my time on the Recurrent Miscarriage thread (probably recognize some of you from there too?)

This is technically my 4th pregnancy in one year of trying (1 M/C 1 CP 1 MC). MC's were all natural and bleeding started at 6w4d for both. I am working with a fertility doctor. All of my RPL tests came back normal except for MTHFR which I'm now prescribed Folgard for and the doc thinks is not causing the miscarriages (it is not the blood clotting type). I got pg my first clomid cycle (to shorten my cycle to hope for a better egg- cycle are ~35 days). My progesterone levels started out great at 23 then dropped to 13.1 then 8.3!!! I have had no spotting or cramping and saw a yolk sac at 5w2d but I am fearing the worst. Has anyone had decreasing levels then gone on to deliver full term? I have found both scenarios. Trying to stay hopeful and positive but it's hard.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh I should mention... those levels were while I was taking 200mg progesterone orally since BFP.. I am now upped to 400mg orally a day, haven't had repeat blood work done yet though.


----------



## debzie

Welcome newlywed and congratulations. sorry I have no advice as here in the uk they early check progesterone levels in pg. I've been on 400mg since shortly after bfp. Hopefully the double dose will push those levels up again x


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: newlywed. Hope everything is ok :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

Hi newlywed! (I hang out on the RMC thread alot too.) Hope everything is going okay yet.

Zebra-welcome back. I think I remember you from before. 

I'm SO stressed out right now...DH and I are self-employed which means we need to hang on to every stinking single bill, statement, receipt, packing slip, any piece of paper that pertains to business and personal expenses so we can verify to the IRS that we did indeed spend our money as we claimed. Only my filing system thus far has been to take the stacks of mail from the computer desk and kitchen table, plop them in a cardboard box and leave them til the next January. This year I was a little better and managed to file about 4 months worth of stuff right off the bat and kept the next 5 months of papers in a binder so they wouldn't get lost. This has helped TONS and for the first year in probably 7 years, we haven't had to hunt down a bank statement or a credit card statement. Unfortunately for the second time in two years, we are missing two statements from a local store that absolutely CANNOT be replicated (unlike bank or credit card statements which can be viewed and printed from online). So DH tells me NOT TO STRESS...Yeah, sure...Tell your pregnant wife who is already on edge and extremely hormonal NOT TO STRESS about very important but somehow hidden paperwork that we need in order to fill out our tax forms which are due in about 6 weeks...Grrrr...

I suppose this has one good side though. I'm not stressing about my pregnancy.


----------



## heart tree

Newlywed, KatM had dropping progesterone levels at the beginning of her pregnancy too. She doesn't come onto this site anymore, but if you search this thread with her name and keyword progesterone, you should be able to find some of her posts. She delivered a full term (overdue), healthy baby boy. She ended up taking progesterone shots. Is there a reason you are taking them orally. Vaginally is supposed to be a stronger concentration. I was taking 200mgs vaginally twice a day until 15 weeks. 

Here are a few of her posts:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ent-losses-come-join-us-967.html#post17350507

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...nt-losses-come-join-us-1347.html#post18668309

Hope all you PARL mamas are doing well. This thread just celebrated it's 2nd year! As a reminder, if anyone wants to be added to the front page, please PM me and I'll add you. I add people after a hb has been detected.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi dairy!! 

Heart tree thanks so much. It is nice to have some hope. I will definitely look back:) well I guess I'm just nervous to take them vaginally because my first instinct is to think that's not as effective? but I will start tonight!


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you all for the welcomes. Not holding out much hope, my tests are way too faint. No blood though.

Happy new year for tomorrow everyone. Hope 2014 is a good one for all.


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome newlywed and congrats!! I hope the increase levels will do the trick. 

Zebra :hugs: maybe it's just the tests. Have you tried different brands?


----------



## Zebra2023

I've tried FRER and those cheap ones. It is a tiny bit darker on the FRER :hugs:


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm out, bleeding heavily and in extreme pain :( :cry:


----------



## debzie

Wow heart cannot believe its two year since this was set up. Can remember the day and the fact I so badly wanted to join. May have to stop by Marl it's been too long. X

Zebra I have everything crossed for you that it's just the tests. 

Dairymama I feel your pain. I used to do my oh tax returns when he was self employed. Lucky for me with thus jib at the moment he's on the books but on about going limited company again in the new year. I will be more organised this time. My filing system was like yours but was a bag in corner of the dining room. Hooe the stress se ease soon. 

Hi everyone else and let's bring on the 2014 rainbows. 

Afm. I have had very little symptoms over the past few days. Even got my skinny jeans on today so bloat and gas has gone. Even with my missed miscarriages I felt ill I feel nothing. I'm on progesterone suppositories too so you would think I would have something. I know it's early days. I know every pregnancy us different. I just don't feel anything. I may eat my words soon but I doubt it.


----------



## debzie

So so sirry zebra we must have been posting at the same time x


----------



## wookie130

Zebra, oh no! I'm so sorry! Please take care, honey. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm so sorry, Zebra. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Zebra! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

Hope everyone has a happy new year! I had my anatomy scan yesterday I was 18.5 weeks surviving twin is measuring at 20 weeks weighing 11oz! I love feeling my baby move and seeing the movements on screen at the same time.


----------



## FeLynn

oh Zebra Im sorry to hear that! Sending you lots of hugs and good vibes hang in there hun!


----------



## Starry Night

FeLynn said:


> Hope everyone has a happy new year! I had my anatomy scan yesterday I was 18.5 weeks surviving twin is measuring at 20 weeks weighing 11oz! I love feeling my baby move and seeing the movements on screen at the same time.

Congrats on the great scan. You're having a boy, right?

My anatomy scan is in 2 days. Getting both nervous and excited.


----------



## FeLynn

Yes Starry that is what they said. But the boy parts look completely different at this scan. Maybe I can get another peek I have to go every 2 weeks until we can come up with funds to get my man tested for the kell gene. 

Good luck with you scan. I was excited too and nervous as hell then walked out a little confused and scared bc of what the dr said.


----------



## dairymomma

Zebra-I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Felynn-Congrats on your anatomy scan! I'm still 8 weeks out from mine, and even though I get to see baby at my appts, I can't wait for the 20 week u/s because it's so much more precise than the u/s the dr uses. I'm not finding out gender though. DH wants to be surprised.

Well, stress is easing. I called the company and explained that we were missing 2 statements and the accompanying receipts. The secretary was hugely understanding and said they could probably find everything but it would take some time. I told her I can work with the statement alone for now so don't worry about the rest. She's mailing copies of my missing statements and I should get them early next week at the latest. Whew! FX I find the missing papers but at least I'll have these copies to work with if nothing else. DH said, See? All that worry for nothing. He doesn't understand that pg hormones (and being PARL) makes me fixate on the things that I feel like I can control so I don't freak out about the stuff that I can't.


----------



## debzie

Felynn congrats on a successful scan and great growth. 

Dairy so glad the pressure and worry is off a bit for now. 

Happy new year everyone. I manages to stop up until just after midnight with oh. Felt so tired. Had done bad cramping pains during the night with continuous back ache. Also had a blinding headache. Still there this morning. I also have some beige cm thus morning too. I know it's normal but with PARL I'm just thinking the worst. Going to try and drink more water today to see if that eases the cramps. Can't remember thus with my two successful pregnancies just my losses.


----------



## jenny25

hey girls sorry i didnt post back from my scan it has been manic here finally packed my mum off on a train today as she had been here since 10th december it had been exhausting plus kieran had a accident he has just started walking these last few weeks and went head first into some drawers and busted his lip thankfully he is ok just scary 

zebra i am so sorry honey xxx

here is our scan from monday im due 5th july i need to change my ticker as it was just a rough guess
 



Attached Files:







13+2 scan.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nats77

Zebra so sorry Hun xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Zebra I'm really sorry. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxx

Hope everyone had a nice new year? I went to meet my OH from the pub, he got completely pissed as a fart, yet yesterday morning I'm the one with my head down the loo lol. Sickness is coming on strong these last few days, Iv got midwife this morning then work at 12. Not sure il survive the day tbh. I contemplated. Allying on sick but I'm not the type to just shy off just because I'm pregnant. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Starry Night

jenny - lovely scan! What a sweet little bubs.

tracie - sorry you're feeling so poorly but hey, you're getting strong symptoms so that's a positive sign. I don't know how working ladies can fight through the nausea and still be productive. I'm such a wuss when I'm sick. Nausea gives me panic attacks which of course makes it worse. I spent my first tri on the couch or in bed.

afm - my scan is today. Getting really nervous. Baby is rolling around inside of me as I type so I'm more concerned about complications. And getting there on time. Getting to the city is such a long journey and I'm not familiar with the hospital and the website does not have a good map. all I know is what entrance to go into. And now our van won't start.


----------



## Madrid98

What happened starry?? Please let us know?


----------



## Starry Night

ha ha....sorry. I should have warned you the hospital is very far away so we ran some errands in the city afterwards. We got home only 30 minutes ago.

The baby looks well. The technician couldn't give me any official results, of course, but he said the baby was measuring 5 days ahead so it's obviously growing well. Baby wasn't too active during the scan though it did bit of a tap dance which I felt. We got a good potty shot but the technician wasn't allowed to tell me the gender. My OB will tell me at my next appointment in 2 weeks. I'm not an expert so I can't say for sure, but I didn't see a penis. We're hoping for a girl so we're trying hard to not get too excited. With my son it was VERY obvious he had a penis.


----------



## wookie130

Starry, are you deliberately staying on team :yellow:? If not, and you have a scan pic of the potty shot, I could definitely help you try to figure out the girl thing! LOL!!!! I love trying to decipher scan photos! Not saying I'm good at it, but, I'm not half bad, either!


----------



## Madrid98

Glad to hear all is well starry!! Another 2 weeks?!?!?! Can't you call your ob so he can tell you sooner? :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

wookie - I most definitely want to find out the gender. But I guess the hospital is trying to protect their technicians so they're not allowed to tell. It's a general policy that the technicians are not allowed to give any official results of any kind. In other hospitals I've had them tell me the gender or explain a bit of what they saw but this guy was a total stickler!

Unfortunately, we were not given any print outs. We had to pay $50 for a cd of images and that is just too costly.

I will say that I saw two definite white lines parallel to each other (like a sideways "equals" sign) spaced a bit apart. It made me think of the classic hamburger but I can't say for sure. In the official potty shot I thought I saw a dot floating in between or just in front I don't know. Most of the time I had a hard time telling what I was looking at. The tech said the baby was lying in a funny position though the potty shot was from directly below and the legs were spread apart.

I'm tempted to call my OB but I have a feeling that would be seen as an annoyance and I really want to stay on her good side if I need a real favour in the future.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Couldn't hack work. Iv taken today and tomorrow off. I feel like such a cop out I only work 3 days a week but I just can't do it ATM. I feel sick all day and throw up at the smell sight of certain stuff. Got my scan on Wednesday, then if alls ok I might just come clean to everyone. 
I had my booking in appointment yesterday with the mw. That went well, done it all before so just polishing all the rusty bits off lol 

How is everyone else? 
Xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Is anyone else having trouble getting this thread to load? The only way I can view the thread is to click on the Last Page link and back track to the last post I read. It's annoying but it's seriously the only way I see what's going on. I've tried Unsubscribing and reposting to get back on the list but that didn't work. And this is the only thread this is happening on. I can get on all my other threads just fine. 

I'm wondering if this is something to do with my computer (which is 12 years old, without virus protection, and more than ready for the junk heap but we don't have $$ for a new one so it stays put) or if I should contact that admin? It's been happening for a few weeks now. Any thoughts?


----------



## Madrid98

dairy if it's happening only with this thread I don't think it has anything to do with the computer. It's a good idea to contact admin and let them know first.

tracie I was also working 3 days a week with my previous pregnancy and I took many days. I'm sorry but I don't think you're milking it at all. If you aren't well you aren't well and that's how it is. 

Waiting impatiently for Monday. Unfortunately dh has told me today he can't make it as he has a very important business meeting he can't rearrange so it'll be Z and myself there.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - since the switch in format this site sometimes is a bit glitchy for me but whenever I check on a thread I just click on "last page" anyways so haven't noticed any problems.

tracie - don't feel guilty. Sometimes the sick feeling really is overwhelming. For me, I couldn't even see a car drive by down the road without getting sick. Even sunlight made me throw up. How do you function that way? 

I did get tired of all the "I feel sorry for your ds" comments I got from people. Wah wah. Mommy is sick. He's fed, he's clothed and clean and got to watch lots of cartoons. He was very happy.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Back form Holiday in Malaysia! Had such a nice time hiking, eating yummy food, swimming and getting some color - baby LOVED it! Movements have gotten so regular and seem to be way stronger these days. 

Hope everyone had a great Christmas and New Years!

Now that 2014 is here, I feel like we actually have to start preparing for this little ones arrival. I'll be 27 weeks tomorrow - starting to feel like it is all pretty real!

Attached is a photo of me taking in the last sunset of 2013!
 



Attached Files:







Pangkorpreggo.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mitchi

Great picture vietmamsie! You look blooming lovely! Wish I was where you are away from this horrendous flooding in UK! Very jealous!


----------



## debzie

Glad everything looked good starry. When I went for my gender scan with dd#2 the sonographer explained the difference in potty shots and allowed my daughter to shout it out. Boys are a turtle and girls a hamburger. To bright dots can be ovaries. Can't wait to find out. 

Tracie sorry your feeling ill. I don't blame you for taking time off. Stress only makes ms worse. 

Madrid will be stalking tomorrow. 

Afm it's finally come around I have my early scan tomorrow. I will be happy if I see a bub with a heartbeat and measuring on dates to -3 days. Anything out of that and there will be no hope. Oh us going away again today to work so I will have to go it alone thus one.


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-glad you had a wonderful holiday and that picture is just gorgeous. The sunset is pretty too. :haha: Love the bump!

I'm 90% certain I felt the baby move yesterday. It's just a little gentle snappy sensation and I've had it 4 times now in the same place so I'm FX it's bubs and not gas. Usually when it's gas, it's on the left side and it gurgles. This is off-center on the right and lower down almost on my pubic bone. I'm hoping against all hope that it's baby because each time it happens, I feel my optimism boosting up about 20%. :) It's also doing wonders for my mood and it's reflecting back on my kids especially. DD is hitting the potty every time so far today and that's the best she's done with potty training since I started a week ago! The crabbier I got, the more DD piddled on the floor. We'll see what she does the rest of the day but we're 2 for 2 so far. :)


----------



## Starry Night

viet - you look positively glowing! What a gorgeous bump. I'm glad you had a good vacation.

dairy - that's so exciting about movement! I felt my first definite flutters at 12 1/2 weeks but I had moments even earlier that felt a lot like baby. I think it's possible! And I'm glad it helps with your mood. I'm really believing that this is your rainbow. :)

And good luck with the potty training. We're going to start that up this week with our DS. So nervous!

debzie - good luck with your scan. I'll be sending positive vibes your way and hope you get happy news to share with your oh.

madrid - also will be stalking for updates!

afm - baby is moving more each day. It's really exciting but also annoying in a sense because it doesn't kick. It tap-dances and the feeling is so odd it makes me quite nauseous. I never got that with my son. The baby also sits in weird positions (the technician at the scan mentioned it too) and leaves me so uncomfortable and feeling larger than I really am. I do love the reassurance though. This will be a funny kid. Can't wait to meet him/her! :)


----------



## wookie130

I'm pretty sure I'm having another miscarriage. I had pink spotting last night, and by the middle of the night, I was having bloody streaks on the toilet tissue when I wiped...it has now escalated to some stringyness/clots also. I don't have any cramping yet. So, this is probably it for this pregnancy, I'm thinking.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Don't think the worse could be all fine. I bled a lot with izzy, she's a mischevios little madam now. 
Don't give up xxx


----------



## debzie

Wookie I had a major bleed with dd#1 at 6+4 thought it was over then spotted and bled until 11 weeks all was fine. Fingers crossed. I'm praying for you.


----------



## wookie130

Tracie, I can't help but to think the worst. I refuse to get my hopes up, and then have it all come crashing down on me when the worst is actually confirmed. I am not feeling terribly hopeful whatsoever that this is going to end well.


----------



## debzie

Scan today went well baby measuring 6+6 so near enough by ovulation. Strong heartbeat seen. Further scan in two weeks.


----------



## wookie130

Debzie, that's great news! Congrats!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

That's great news Debzie. Iv got one on weds  so excited :-D I got majorly emotional last night on the phone to my mum. 3 years ago I was talking adoption and planning my life with my new partner without kids, and now we have a beautiful daughter and a complete shock baby on the way and were engaged. I am so thankful and my hormones got the better of me and I had a total breakdown. 
We're talking planning the wedding for next year now maybe. Wel be complete come August and what better way to celebrate than marrying the man who changed my life.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry wookie! I truly hope you're wrong and all is well with the baby :hugs:

Debzie congrats on your scan!!

Tracie I love your post! I can feel the emotions through your words. How lovely all worked out so well for you!

Scan this morning and a very active baby BOY!!! He seems to be perfect!! I'm so pleased with the news!!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi All:) Well I passed my milestone today and heard a strong heartbeat of 127bpm for the first time ever!!! I am beyond shocked and happy. I will see if my progesterone has gone up by the end of the day but the doctor said he is not worried and that he's seen even lower levels in healthy pregnancies. (Honestly I don't really even want to know the numbers anymore-ignorance is bliss imo) So for now, I am putting that to the back of my mind and relishing in the good news. I do have some questions though. According to my ovulation chart I am 6w5d today. But when I asked the doctor he said i am "32 days gestation" meaning i got "pregnant" 32 days ago. May be a silly question but what is that in terms of weeks and days? The ultrasound technician also said that the embryo was 5mm. Did she mean the fetal pole or the entire embryo? I do think I had a late implanter as I had a BFN on 10dpo... not even a squinter. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## wookie130

Madrid, congrats on a lovely boy!!!! What a lovely surprise! Thank you for the kind words, also! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

madrid - congrats on the boy! I'm glad your scan went well. :)

debzie - congrats on your scan! Grow, baby, grow!

newly - that's so great that you've passed your milestone and that you got to hear such a healthy heart beat. 

tracie - good luck with your upcoming scan.

wookie - I'm sorry for the spotting. :( I hope it's just a scare but I understand the fear. We all know where spotting can end. Fingers crossed for good news. :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

Wookie I had bleeding from week 7 to week 9 I had subchorionic hemorrhage. I still get some spotting here and there and it makes me nervous. After having 3 unexplained losses in a row then my babys twin dying at 9.2 weeks I pay attention to every little thing. I can't help it. I hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-Woohoo! I agree on the progesterone thing too. Ignorance really is bliss because as your doctor said, lower numbers don't necessarily mean the end of the pregnancy. 

Today's been an all around great day. I realized I'll be 13 weeks tomorrow! DD is potty training marvelously all of a sudden and no accidents today at all (knock on wood)! I stopped freaking out about quitting my progesterone once I thought about things logically! (I'm going to start weaning myself off it starting today and stop in a week.) Best of all, my m-i-l called with plans for our annual family ladies retreat coming up in March. (This thing is HUGE. We've been meeting at this mansion and we spend the weekend laughing, visiting, eating tons of GOOD food, and acting like 5 year olds-dress up in fancy clothes, tea parties, etc. It's great fun and all of us look forward to it as much as Christmas.) Even the majorly subzero temps can't get me down. -24 degrees F? Who cares? :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, that sounds like awesome fun...I really need to throw something like that together for the ladies in my life. We could all really use it, and it would be such a nice retreat from daily life! Stay warm!


----------



## Madrid98

Wookie, have you considered doing a test to get an idea of what your numbers might be? How are you feeling today?


----------



## wookie130

I'm kind of scared to do a test, and I don't have any on hand. I feel okay, really. I'm a bit sad, obviously, but I'm going to be fine. The bleeding has been brown, and has tapered off to just some very scant brown light spotting. So, I had that for a little over 24 hours, so far. No cramping really to speak of. I think this is the calm before the storm, unfortunately. I get a scan tomorrow morning, but in the meantime, I'm waiting for a huge gush of blood, or some serious cramps to kick in. I just do not feel positive about any of this.


----------



## debzie

Think I'm out too. Started with backache before bed. Got cramps and spotting during the night and woke up to blood with some bits in. Nothing no nbleeding was seen yesterday. Can it really just happen that fast. Same happened with my second loss. Saw heartbeat then started spotting scan week's later showed baby had stopped growing just after the scan.


----------



## wookie130

Oh dear, Debzie. Please call your doc as soon as you're able. Was your scan transvaginal? If so, it could have irritated your cervix quite a bit... Praying all is well. :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Debzie I agree with wookie. Try to call your doctor but it could be due to the scan if it was done transvaginally. 

Wookie I'm not saying this as a way to give you false hope but if the spotting is all brown it could be absolutely normal. During these first few weeks the baby grows a lot very rapidly and it could be all caused by this. Unfortunately only the scan will tell and you still have another 24 hours until it happens.


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Madrid. I'm really trying to not be hopeful. Is that obvious? :rofl: It's easier for me to a remain a Debbie-downer...

I suppose anything is possible. It's just that my track record doesn't indicate that the bleeding and brown spotting is anything normal or good in my case.


----------



## Madrid98

I know you have to be negative in order to protect yourself. I do it constantly! But every pregnancy is different and the fact it's stopping seems a good sign. Are you taking the same amount of progesterone? Couldn't it be that it's dropped a bit & thus you bled but then picked up again and it stopped?


----------



## wookie130

I suppose it could be progesterone-related. My progesterone with this pregnancy has been dangerously low from the start...my 21 day progesterone test indicated it was only at an 8, and unbeknownst to me, I was already slightly pregnant. I began the suppositories at 10 dpo, when I got my BFP.


----------



## Madrid98

At what time is the scan tomorrow?

Debzie please let us know how you are.


----------



## wookie130

8:30 a.m., Central/Standard Time, US time.


----------



## debzie

Bleeding continue. With clots and cramps. Scan was abdominal. Progesterone is the same dose. I have bled before with my previous losses and d.d but wasn't as heavy with clots. Seen my gp if bleeding persists or picks up pace I'm to go to the ward if not edit to hear from the nurse in the morning she's arranging another scan.


----------



## Mitchi

Debzie and wookie I'm praying for both of you that it works out ok. Will be sending positive thoughts your way tomorrow. xx


----------



## nats77

dairymomma said:


> Is anyone else having trouble getting this thread to load? The only way I can view the thread is to click on the Last Page link and back track to the last post I read. It's annoying but it's seriously the only way I see what's going on. I've tried Unsubscribing and reposting to get back on the list but that didn't work. And this is the only thread this is happening on. I can get on all my other threads just fine.
> 
> I'm wondering if this is something to do with my computer (which is 12 years old, without virus protection, and more than ready for the junk heap but we don't have $$ for a new one so it stays put) or if I should contact that admin? It's been happening for a few weeks now. Any thoughts?

I am finding it very difficult to get on here as well!! X


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just an update. Looks like I miscarried last night cramps and pain hit a peak at 2am passed clots and nearly sure tissue. Follow up scan Monday.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So sorry Debzie :-( xxxx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Debzie. I'm so sorry... :hugs: Please take care.

I get my scan in about 2 hours. I'm positive it will not be good news. I'll update sometime this afternoon, as I have to stick around the hospital area for Hannah's 9 month well-baby check-up.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv got my scan in 2 hours... Feeling nervous now!! Scary!


----------



## wookie130

Well, much to my shock, the "miscarriage" is a healthy baby so far, measuring 8 weeks, with a heartbeat of 167 bpm. They have no idea why I'm bleeding, or what the heck, as there are no bleeds around the sack or the placenta. I'm still in a state of awe and shock...I thought for sure I had lost this bean. :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I have a very healthy and happy 9+4 baby in my t :-D


----------



## Mitchi

I'm so sorry Debzie. I had a similar event with my 3rd mc. Had seen a HB but was measuring behind for dates. 2-3 days later I started bleeding and couldn't believe it could change so quickly. Bug hugs to you and try to stay strong. 

Pleased to hear wookie and Tracie have had good scan news. So pleased for you both. xx


----------



## debzie

Tracie and woodie I'm so pleased for you both. 

I really can't understand it either. Plus I don't usually spontaneously miscarry I have had three previous missed miscarriages. All before 8 weeks. Follow up scan Monday to know for sure but I know I am positive I list it last night.


----------



## Starry Night

Debzie - :cry: I am so sorry. :hugs:

Tracie & wookie - Congrats on the scans!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

wookie - it's possible you have a cervix that is easily irritated which could cause the bleeding. I had some minor pale brown spotting in first tri and my scan also showed no bleeds around the baby or anywhere else in the uterus and that was the explanation the technician gave me. I got the pale brown spotting whenever I was on my feet for very long so I put myself on moderate bed rest in first tri. It's not a problem anymore.


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry debzie!! :hugs:

Congrats tracie and wookie!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Debz, it's just not fair. *hugs* Thinking of you and praying strength your way. <3


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-forgot to add to my last comment. I believe 32 days gestation would mean 32 days since conception (which works out to 4 weeks 4 days since conception) and since they automatically add 2 weeks (since most people don't know when they actually ovulated/conceived), that would put you at about 6 weeks 4 days give or take a few days. Does that make sense?

Debzie-I'm so sorry. :hugs: And yes it really can happen that fast. 3 times I've seen baby on an ultrasound measuring just fine and really good hbs in the 150-160 range only to miscarry within a week. I'll be thinking of you.

Wookie-my bleeding with this pg has been unexplainable too. U/S at 6 and 7 weeks showed uterus empty of anything but baby. Ovaries were clear too (thought perhaps a cyst was causing spotting since I had cystic pain in first 2 months) and urinalysis showed no infection. Freaked me out BIG time (just go back and look at my previous posts) but here I am at 13+1 and things are apparently going okay. Glad you got to see bubs though. Always a nice thing, right? :)

Tracie-great scan news! :happydance:

Been thinking I've had movement all morning only to find out it's not. Here I was so excited to be feeling little bumps and nudges and excitedly told DH. He just shook his head and said, "If that's the case, I've been feeling bubba all morning too." That was when I remembered I had made some pretty spicy (and extra bean-y) chili for supper last night and I've been gassed up pretty bad ever since! It was a total :dohh: moment. Dh just sat there and laughed at me as I realized the bumps and burbles I'd been feeling were really just gas bubbles.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - aw, that sucks. But it won't be much longer until you will be able to feel baby for sure. It wouldn't be surprising though if some of those bubbles and flutters you feel ARE baby.

When is your next scan?


----------



## dairymomma

I have a dr appt next Thursday. And I know I've felt baby moving occasionally. It's just I was so excited about the amount of movement I thought I felt this morning. Then DH pointed out it was just last night's supper. I felt like such a dunce because baby feels more like a little tiny feather-light tap or tickle lower down on the right side and these were pretty big pops/snaps/obvious bumps accompanied by gurgles and groans all on the left side-obvious signs they were just gas bubbles. That's why it felt like a :dohh: moment and even now I'm giggling at myself because it's really kind of funny.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Debzie- did you have a confirmation scan? I'm so sorry:(

wookie- phew that is awesome news!

dairy- thanks. due to my ovulation I was at 6w5 days so i put myself back a day (hope that doesn't mean anything bad-but like I said I think i had a late implantation) and then I read that at 7 weeks the embryo is 4-5mm and I was at 5mm. I guess it's not an exact science, the tech did say on the ultrasound it's all estimated. I just want to make sure I'm measuring on point. 

So far so good over here. I've never felt "pregnant" before so this is all new to me. I dry heave doubled over on the toilet for about 5 minutes every morning and I have noooo energy. How do you deal? I cant even get myself to do regular chores. And I also came down with a bad cold - should I be worried at all about the cold and the embryo? And it stinks that we can't take anything! I usually survive on dayquil at work. Have another scan on Monday- I'm so anxious- but I've never made it past the 6th week mark or saw a HB before so that has to mean something right!?


----------



## Starry Night

No advice on coping with symptoms. I am a complete wuss and have the luxury of spending all the time I need on the couch. With DS I was written off of work due to complications and I'm a stay at home mom now and let DS watch loads of TV until I felt better.

I don't think colds should hurt the baby. It is more the high fevers that can cause trouble. In those cases I'd take Tylenol just to keep the fever under control. For colds and sore throats I'd drink tea with honey and eat lots of chicken noodle soup. It really helped me. Humidifiers work too.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies 

Dairy thanks for sharing your experiences I thought it was so strange that nothing showed on the scan only to loose the baby within 48 hours. 

My confirmation scan is Monday.


----------



## jenny25

sending massive hugs debzie xxx

sorry i haven't been about kieran has been poorly with a viral infection plus teething and now it seems to of knocked him out his perfect bedtime routine he hates his cot at night now :( its like he is scared or something so bedtime has been hard for about a week plus with him not being well its been tired 

im due a cervical scan on the 20th and i got a letter through today for my anomally scan on valentines day still debating should we find out or not it would be a nice valentines present :D xxxx


----------



## dairymomma

Debzie-Were you taking any meds? With my sudden miscarriages like that, the dr diagnosed low progesterone levels that dropped even lower before the placenta was ready. Since then, the only times I've made it out of the 1st tri, I've been on progesterone since BFP and the pregnancy hasn't been a blighted ovum.

Newlywed-I found sucking on lemon drops, peppermints, or ginger candies helped alot with the gagging. I tried lemon water but that just made me puke up lemon water. I second Starry's recommendations for the cold-hot herbal tea with honey and lemon, soup, and a humidifier. I've had good luck with a few drops of peppermint essential oil in the humidifier water too. DH has used a neti pot for head colds and swears by that. As for the lack of energy, no help there.

So excited! DH and I are leaving the kids with my sis and heading to another conference a few hours away in two weeks. It's just a quick weekend trip but we're slightly limited vacation time right now because my m-i-l broke her leg two weeks ago. It's not a bad break, just teeny tiny little micro-breaks along the end of a ligament but she's on crutches making it difficult for her to be working so DH and I have been working extra hours. But still, it's 2 1/2 days without kids, just us, and several lectures we're both looking forward to.

I'm excited to be going to a town in the middle of the wind-swept freezing Mid-West prairie to listen to a bunch of people talk about farming stuff, root cellaring, and seed saving...I feel like such a farm geek...:dohh: :haha:


----------



## julesmw

Newly - the fatigue is terrible (its work just to be awake), but I found it always started improving around 9 weeks, even though you never quite get back to normal until after the birth. This sounds like your rainbow!


----------



## julesmw

I have an appointment tomorrow. IF he gives me a scan (not scheduled for one, but even when I'm not, he still has given me one every time I've been in this pregnancy) then we might be able to find out the gender. If not, they will be giving me the MAT21 test, so I should know the gender within a week. So either way, I will know soon. I'm so excited! I'm mostly excited about seeing the results of the test and seeing if everything looks okay with the baby. I sure hope we get to keep this wee one! The only thing I'm NOT looking forward to is stepping on the scale. I can't believe how hard I worked to lose weight, then keep it off for a few years (even through my losses!) and now its just piling on. I just look at food and gain weight. Argh. I keep reminding myself I'd rather be fat and pregnant than skinny and not, but still....not liking it. I weigh less than my other successful pregnancies at this point, so hopefully it will be my smallest yet. I just hate watching the scale go up. And up. :dohh: Argh. And I read about others worried about gaining two pounds already. Nice. Bite me. Ha! I think my body is clinging hard to every calorie I consume. So weird! Not what I was like before pregnancy. I guess every body handles it differently. :shrug:

SO, I'll let you know if I find out the gender! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## LeeC

Debzie, I was just thinking do you have a HPT around, that way you may know as hormone levels may have dropped, its awful you having to wait.

Wookie great news, I bled like that too, was so nerve wracking.


----------



## julesmw

BTW, I can only load this page by clicking "last page" under the thread name. Nothing else works. So weird.


----------



## debzie

I wS put on progesterone suppositories last pregnancy and this from bfp. I didn't get them until 18 dpo thus time though. 

Lee I took a hpt yesterday and it's still as dark as the control line. With me it doesn't say much as I do retain the hormones for weeks after unless like my last loss I had a d&c.


----------



## Starry Night

debzie - I'm the same. Without a d&c my levels stay high for a long time even after the bleeding stops. I am really sorry you have to go through this again. It never gets easier. :(

jules - I have a hard time watching the scales go up too. I had gained 10 pounds after my losses and I was too depressed to do anything about it at the time and I'm NOT one of those girls crying about 2 pounds. I would be doing cartwheels over 2 pounds. I gained 50 pounds with my son and it's looking like that is going to happen again in spite of my best efforts. I hate it....

Have fun finding out the gender! :)


----------



## melfy77

Debzie: Sorry you`re stuck in limbo again:hugs: I really hope your scan will bring you good news, even if you think it's over.

Wookie: Really really happy for you:happydance: What a scare though.

AFM...Alexa was born January 8th at 12:05pm, weighing 6lbs14oz :) All is well, and we're also very happy because it means that I won't have to worry about going into labor next weekend at our friend's wedding!! And I will go dress shopping next week:happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations! And welcome to the world, Alexa! What a beautiful name. :)


----------



## wookie130

Melfy, congrats on the birth of little Alexa!!! I'll echo what everyone else has said, and tell you that I also think that's a gorgeous name! :happydance: You'll have to let us know what Zoe thinks of being a big sister when you have time! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations melfy!! That's great news!! I love the name!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Does anyone have nightmares that they are miscarrying? I've had some graphic ones almost every night. I hope it's just my subconscious and fears and not a glimpse into the future. Every morning I wake up and realize it's not real I'm shocked.


----------



## Madrid98

Newly that's very common!


----------



## debzie

CongratulAtions Melfy. So pleased for you Hun.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Melfy, congratulations on the safe arrival of little Alexa, that's fantastic news. You'll need to tell us your birth story when you find the time, I hope your recovering well and adjusting to life with two little ones x


----------



## julesmw

newlywedtzh said:


> Does anyone have nightmares that they are miscarrying? I've had some graphic ones almost every night. I hope it's just my subconscious and fears and not a glimpse into the future. Every morning I wake up and realize it's not real I'm shocked.

Yes. I've had terrible ones that follow me into the waking world. It sometimes takes me a bit to shake it off. Very real. And very disturbing. Another of the PARL things we have to endure, like we haven't had enough grief. :nope:


----------



## julesmw

Yay Melfy! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Melfy! Love the name too! beautiful!


----------



## Starry Night

newly - I had nightmares for the first 15 weeks or so. Once i started to feel more confident in my pregnancy they stopped. Now I dream about things like dropping the baby or leaving it behind somewhere. The dreams are a reflection of our anxieties.

But yeah...mine felt so real. My later ones I actually felt the baby 'plop' out of me. It was terrifying.


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats Melfy!

On weight gain... I am already up about 40lbs. It is really scary. As some one who as had issues with food my whole life, watching the scale creep up has been terrifying. I have loved getting this big old belly, but the weight in my thighs and love handles is not appreciated in the same way! I know I will have a lot of work to get back after the baby, but trying hard just to enjoy this time and continue to be HEALTHY though my pregnancy.

Newly - I had a few nightmares at the start, but once I let go of what had happened in the past and focused on my current pregnancy with positivity, the nightmares stopped. Now I have dreams about sweet little babies.


----------



## julesmw

Oh Viet - I'm with ya! I can handle this pregnant belly sticking out - its very nice to be obviously pregnant! But the weight settling on my legs is making me want to cry.


----------



## julesmw

So - had my appointment today. Everything is good with the baby! Heard the baby on the Doppler, but I do that at home, so it wasn't hugely awe-inspiring. Just thankful its still there and everything looks good with this pregnancy still. They were backed up and were sending people down to another floor to get scans, so I knew just sitting in the waiting room this would be my first visit without one. And then when I went to get my blood drawn, they don't draw for the MAT21 test after 3:30 on Fridays, so I have to go back Monday to get my blood drawn. Sigh. So I won't know the gender for almost two weeks. Up to 10 days from the time they take blood. Groan. Wish I wouldn't have gotten my hopes up! 

Hope you all are settling in for a nice, relaxing weekend!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Im another that seems to pile on weight during pregnancy, last time with my daughter I put on 4 stone/56 lbs no joke and boy was that hard to get off again after the baby. It took me exactly 9 months to get back to my pre-pregnancy weight only to fall pregnant again and Im genuinely worried about weight gain aswell even though its the last important thing.

This time around I've just ate normally and not used pregnancy as an excuse to over eat like last time. So far I have put on 14 lbs/1 stone exactly and thought I was doing great until someone in work recently compared me to her daughter who is the same gestation and only pit on 1pound. I find that hard to believe as if you actually are visibally pregnant with a belly then how can you only have put on 1pound. Maybe its just me but my boobs and everything seem to increase in size. Maybe we are just all different shapes and sizes and do gain differently.


----------



## melfy77

I'm just lucky and don't put on much weight. I'm 5'3'' and between 95-98 lbs pre-pregnacy. With both pregnancies I put on 15lbs or so, maybe a little more with this one. People and nurses kept saying it looked like I just had a basketball under my shirt:haha:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hey guys. Just having a panicky day and looking for reassurance. My boobs are still enlarged and nipples are still amazon like lol but they aren't as tender and I haven't felt nauseous in about two days. Should I be concerned? I have a scan in two days which seems like an eternity.

My sister in law welcomed the first grandchild last night. I was at the hospital all night with my in laws. It was an exciting and overwhelming experience (my first). The baby girl was perfect and beautiful. I found myself staring at the baby with a love i never experienced (never been an aunt before) but also with extreme extreme jealousy. I just have so much uncertainty right now and seeing this perfect baby and how happy his family was stirred some unwelcomed feelings. I hate myself for feeling that way. Hosting my in laws at my house while having an extremely bad cold/virus/infection doesn't help. I have read that regular mucinex is safe to take. Thoughts? It's only Getting worse and I'm really struggling. No fever though


----------



## Starry Night

It's normal to feel jealous and upset even when we're happy for someone else. I think it's safe to say that it is unfair that some people (even deserving people) can have it so easy to have the children they want while others have to struggle so much. My SiL is now overdue by 1 day and I'm nervous about my own reaction when the baby is born. I should have a 1 month old child now but instead I'm still 'just' pregnant. I know I'm halfway but I never feel safe until the baby is here.

In first tri it is normal for symptoms to come and go or for them to never get too severe. I think if they all completely vanish and the disappearance is accompanied by cramping and bleeding then I would be a bit more concerned. But for now, just enjoy the break from the yuckiness. It could always come back much stronger.

afm - feeling scared in a superstitious way. Today my dh is officially resigning from his job position and the last time he lost his job I lost my baby the day afterwards. DH always tells me the world doesn't work in these ways and superstition even goes against my religious beliefs but I find I tend to be inclined to make connections and just worry about these things. Baby hasn't been moving as much lately (haven't felt it yet today when it's normally a busy beaver first thing) so freaking out a little! I hate PaRL!!!


----------



## LeeC

Huge congratulations Melfy. Welcome to the world Alexa xx.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay guys- in need of support, reassurance whatever you can give me

Had my scan today- baby is measuring 13mm and a heart beat of 142... 3 days shy of 8 weeks. But- There is a "bleed" in my uterus. I have had no spotting. 

I talked to the doc and he was optimistic and said "they see this all the time" that when the embryo buries in the endometrium it could hit a vessel and cause a bleed. BUT that he wants me to stay off my feet as much as possible, no sex or orgasms, or exercise and to expect bleeding and he wants to see me back in a few days. I then noticed he put on my chart "threatened miscarriage" I am just really freaked out and no longer confident. Does any one have any experience, advice? Just really scared


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I bled every week until 12 weeks with izzy. Everything was fine


----------



## hopeful23456

newly - :hugs: just rest as much as you can, we didn't dtd the entire time i was pregs and i never exercised. many of the girls bled, some bled alot but all had their babies. i wasn't confident until i felt them moving and still checked toilet paper every single time for blood, entire time i was pregs! the beginning is SO hard to go through because it's nervewracking. at least it sounds like the baby is snuggled in tight! isn't this the first time you have had a heartbeat? if so, was the same for me, first time ever with heartbeats and then i actually got to have kids. still amazing to think about it.


----------



## newlywedtzh

thanks guys!

hopeful- thank you so much for the encouraging words. yes, the furthest I've ever progressed and bean seems to be doing well. I looked it up, it is a "subchorionic hematoma" Ive read different things on the internet... some say 50% chance of miscarriage some say no more risk at all and usually resolve themselves.. the internet can be a dangerous place. I feel better that the bleed doesn't mean that something is going wrong developmentally... just that the bleed could _cause_ miscarriage incase the membrane passes when/if the bleed tries to pass. I just feel that I am 2/3 strikes now with the low progesterone and now this. But have read lots of positive things on the internet... and I think the hematoma was small... I'd estimate about the 10th the size of the sac. Oy Vey... hate PARL


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-I had 2 bleeds found on u/s at 8 and 12 weeks with DD but they both resolved by 20 weeks and she was born full-term. SCH doesn't mean the end. My doctor said all women will have at least one SCH with a pregnancy but most don't have symptoms so they never even know it unless it's found on an ultrasound. 

My anxiety over my long awaited 14 week appt is steadily rising even though I _think_ I'm feeling baby move pretty regularly now. (I get a little nudge around 8 am, another in mid-afternoon 1-3pmish, and usually evening/bedtime 8-10pm. Gas can't be that consistent, can it?) BUT I think most of my anxiety is stemming from the fact that I simply cannot sleep at night . I've had a tension migraine coming/going for the last 3 days and the only time I get headaches that don't go away with sleep is when something is out in my neck or shoulders. I've got an appt with the chiro for this evening and FX he can put me back in order so I can get some desperately needed sleep. I feel like I'm running on fumes and it's so easy to let those PARL fears back in when you are sleep-deprived and feeling like crap, isn't it...


----------



## heart tree

Newly, first, many congrats on the growth of the baby and great hb! I have had both good and bad outcomes with bleeds in my uterus. Technically they are called subchorionic hematomas or blood clots. They are clots that can grow or can diminish. They are incredibly common. With my first pregnancy I had a small amount of bleeding around 7 weeks and was diagnosed with a subchorionic hematoma. I was told to go about my normal activities as rest wasn't proven to help. So I did. They monitored it and it kept growing. At 9 weeks I had a massive bleed. I mean blood gushing everywhere. Imagine my surprise when the bean was still there and alive! But the ultrasound showed that the clot was growing and was now bigger than the baby. A week later I lost the baby. They think the clot got too big and knocked the baby away from the placenta. With my 5th and most recent pregnancy I started spotting and bleeding at 9 weeks. I was diagnosed with another hematoma. This time I insisted on resting and not doing ANYTHING strenuous. They kept their eye on it and measured it. Luckily that one kept getting smaller and I was bleeding out small bits of it every day for 2 weeks. I was also lucky that the clot was close to my cervix, so it had an easy way to exit my body without disturbing the baby. By the time I was 11 weeks it was completely gone. My girl was born at 34+2 but her early arrival had nothing to do with that bleed. Do you know how big the bleed is? Do you know where it is located? Do you know if it is old blood or new blood? They can tell that on an ultrasound. With my successful pregnancy, they were able to tell me it was old blood. I could also tell that by the color I was spotting. It was always dark red or brown. Sometimes the body can reabsorb the bleed and you'll never see blood. But try not to think the worst if you do start to bleed. (Easier said than done). My advice, rest, rest, rest. Don't do anything that could disrupt the clot. I will always regret not doing that with my first pregnancy. Then again, I wouldn't have my gorgeous girl (who is currently screaming at me) if I went to term with that first pregnancy. I googled everything about subchorionic hematomas and freaked myself out. The reality is, they just don't know very much about them clinically speaking. Pregnancy and loss is still fairly uncharted territory that they are still learning a lot about. Often I still feel like the medical community is still in the dark ages when it comes to PARL ladies. Wishing you sticky vibes and much luck with this pregnancy.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks dairy, so hoping this is just _another_ scare. When are you planning on making the big announcement or have you already? So happy to see you almost out of 1st tri!


----------



## newlywedtzh

sorry heart tree i posted without seeing your post.

They didn't give me a picture of the scan with the bleed in it but I can upload the picture I have and tell you where it is. It's on the right side of the sac. - not sure where my cervix is? I'd say size- it's about 1/6th of the whole sac (big estimate) but small compared to the sac. She did say it was old blood. Does that make a difference?
 



Attached Files:







bean.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha well i guess "right side" isnt what i meant when the picture is flipped.. It is on the other side of the narrow part... away from the embryo.


----------



## heart tree

They should measure it at the next scan and be able to tell you if it is growing. It's really good news that it is old blood. It definitely makes a difference. New blood means you are actively bleeding and it can grow. Old blood means it could have developed during implantation and is just hanging out but not growing. It's also really good if it is small compared to the sac. Hang in there honey. xo


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thank you I am feeling much more optimistic. I did have some spotting 8dpo til about 18 dpo. If that were the case wouldn't they have seen it before? It wasn't there last week


----------



## heart tree

Really hard to say. They might have seen it, but maybe not. It's not an exact science which is what I mean about the medical community being behind when it comes to pregnancy and PARL. There's so much they just can't explain. The good news is that almost all of us on this thread had spotting/bleeding and went on to have healthy babies.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? I'm really poorly :-(. My lovely OH gave me his head cold which I'm struggling with a lot and now izzy has woken up with it so we a house full of germs!! Eugh! Feel like poop. Just hope all the straining to cough, be sick and sneezing hasn't hurt baby. I was lucky when pregnant with izzy I didn't get anything. 
Got my exemption card through yesterday, no idea what they were thinking when they printed it. It says expires 12th may 2015. Should be 13th aug 2015. 
Got another scan tomorrow  I'm excited.  

Xxx


----------



## debzie

Well ladies I bid goodbye. Confirmed yesterday that I have miscarried again but to add insult to injury gave remaining tissue. Bleeding gas picked up so I'm hoping that I don't gave to have a d&c.  Another scan in two weeks. 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## newlywedtzh

so sorry debzie ... read some of your pregnancy journal :hugs:

tracie- Ugh do I know the feeling, going on a week of having this horrible cold which sometimes felt like the flu with fever and all! Every time I think " that's it I need to take something" I go on the internet and get discouraged. So I have just been dealing with it- it's awful. Also, the coughing at night gets so bad that it's borderline choking and I also am worried about the effect on the embryo, especially now that they have found blood around the placenta. I found conflicting things on the internet about what to take, I've been drinking decaf tea with lemon, gargling salt water, cough drops, drinking lots of water, and tried some vicks vapor rub. get lots of rest!


----------



## Mitchi

So sorry Debzie. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-Our families have known since 5 weeks when I started spotting and needed child care for ultrasound/doctor appointments. It's been SO much easier this time because I've had people to talk to when my anxiety levels have skyrocketed instead of keeping it bundled inside and having freakouts in front of DH alone. Seeing my current dr has helped tons too since he's so encouraging. I'm planning the 'big' announcement (aka Facebook) on Thursday after my appt. I thought about doing it earlier so I'd have a few days of enjoying the 'good news' even if my appt didn't go so well, but one of DH's cousins announced the same day I was going to and I didn't feel like stealing her thunder so I'm waiting a few extra days. It'll be DS's bday too so I'm going to work it in as part of a Happy B-Day post.

Feeling TONS better now that the chiro fixed me up. I was right. I had something out of alignment in my neck and it was causing all kinds of stuff. I slept so good last night and woke up with so much energy. Glad I did because I'm holding a b-day party for both DH and DS on Sunday and my house is chaos right now. I've got cleaning and cooking galore to do and I'll be gone nearly all day on Thursday due to appts and work. But DH said if it's too much, I can hire some of the nieces and nephews to come help clean up. Woohoo! And then next weekend Dh and I have our quick vacay...So party this weekend to celebrate birthdays (and a good scan on Thursday, too right? :haha:) then 'just us' time the next weekend? What more can a girl ask for?


----------



## vietmamsie

So sorry Debzie :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I'm so sorry, Debzie. :hugs: Take care of yourself, and take comfort in your beautiful girls.


----------



## Starry Night

debzie - I am so sorry. :hugs:

tracie - I hope your cold goes away soon. Having an illness on top of pregnancy symptoms is so hard.

dairy - good luck with your appointment this week! I am thinking positive for you!

newly - sorry to hear that you have an SCH but I'm glad it appears the baby is growing well. I had a SCH with my first four pregnancies but I really don't think they caused my miscarriages as the babies I lost were all behind on growth and had low heart beats. 

My biggest SCH was with my son but his scans were always great so even though I bled the most with him he still came full term and healthy. I did get a few of the complications with SCH such as a torn placenta but it was minor and it healed all on its own by the third trimester. I did lose his twin but there is no way of knowing what actually caused that. The twin didn't show up on a very early scan so I'm guessing it was a chromosomal issue. The twins would have been fraternal so it's possible one of the eggs was bad (I still think that is my issue).

afm - have an appointment in the city today. I should be getting back the report from my ultrasound. Since I never got a call from the office I'm pretty confident everything is OK with baby so I am focusing on finding out the gender. However, we're supposed to be getting a winter storm today. :wacko: We recently drove to the city in white-out conditions and that was stressful. I hope it's not that bad today.


----------



## newlywedtzh

dairy- woo hoo congrats on making the FB announcement this week. That has to be so exciting. I'm hoping I can do the same thing in 6 weeks! ha (geez.. that sounds like an eternity)

starry- thanks, the more I read about it, the more I am hopeful. And I still have not had any spotting or bleeding (knock on wood) I did have what I'm guessing is implantation bleeding 8dpo-~18dpo so hoping that maybe it is still from that. Just on top of the stress of worrying about miscarrying, worrying about ANOTHER thing is just a lot on the pysche. But I've been hanging in there, have another scan on Friday so just gotta get through the next two days. For some reason, I do feel good about this pregnancy? Hoping my intuition is correct.. with the other pregnancies, I just had this dreadful feeling from the beginning. And can't wait to hear your gender results.. make sure you post!!!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm really sorry debzie!! Hopefully the d&c won't be necessary!! 

Starry I'll be waiting impatiently!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

So sorry Debzie :-( xxxxxxx

Just got back from my scan everything is looking great, baby was doing a dance for daddy but then went quiet for mummy. Little tinker! Go back next week for the last time before I'm then handed over to the next stage of pregnancy. I'm excited but also sad ts the last time il see my consultant going to do something nice for her I think  x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on such a great scan tracie!


----------



## vietmamsie

Great news about your scan Tracie!


----------



## dairymomma

Debzie-I'm sorry hun. :hugs:

Dentist office just called this afternoon and cancelled DS appt tomorrow afternoon due to a supposedly bad storm heading our way. Freaked me out because I have my appt tomorrow morning. But then I checked the forecast. Apparently it's not going to be that bad of a storm. 1-3 inches of snow but winds in the 20-25mph range with some gusts up to 50mph. Pfff...Where I grew up, a 'bad storm' dumped 10-13 inches of snow and since we live on Midwestern wide-open prairies, 50 mph winds don't really phase me. DH was even wondering why they'd close the dentist office but I guess the real feel temp is going to be -17F so maybe it's just a combination of all three? I told him I'll cancel my appt if he feels I should but he didn't answer so I'm going. The way I feel, I almost think I'd mush a dog sled team into town if I needed to because I need to see baby that badly. :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - you must live in the same general area as me (even though I am in Canada) because we were just hit by a major storm. Had to drive to my appointment in white-out conditions. It was scary! We got hit halfway through so there was no turning back at that point.

Anyways, all is well with the baby and it looks like we'll be having a little girl! I am so over the moon. It will be easier stopping at 2 kids and giving up the dream of a larger family if I have one of each.


----------



## julesmw

Oh Starry! How perfect! A little pink bundle! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Abi 2012

Debzie- so sorry hun hope you dont need d&c hun will be thinking of you xxx
Starry and tracey congrats on great scans starry one of each will be fantastic! 

Hope everyone else is great xxx

Afm- almost 21 weeks :) getting bigger ish now will do a bump pic maybe tomorrow or sat :) I will hopefully be able to come on more often jow as I got a galaxy note 8 tablet I was using my phone which I found difficult to write on alot lol

Noahs going through a stage of getting up alot in the nught so im shattered alot at the mo! Which isnt ideal but ewally dont have alot of options ... 

Anyway must stop talking and go get kids ready for bed x


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats starry!! So nice to hear you're getting your wish!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-first of all, YAY! I'm FX for a girl too but I have one of each already so we'll be lopsideded either way. Second, I live in MN, USA so it's possible we got what you guys had.

Driving to town wasn't bad at all. Even with the gusty winds, I didn't have any whiteout issues. I DID get stuck on my way home though...on our driveway...about 4 feet from my usual parking spot thanks to the traction control and terrible tires...Ugh. It took me and DH digging and pushing to get the van out of a snow drift all of _18 inches high_...:haha: But DH was nice enough to plow while I was at work so no worries. 

Best of all, I got my supplies for a big old birthday bash this weekend to celebrate not only my DS and DH birthdays but also the fantastic news that bubba is doing just fine! He/She was wriggling around like crazy and had a nice strong hb of 158. SO relieved...And happy. :happydance: Announced it to the world last night then. Feels good to finally be able to tell people.


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats dairy!! It's such a relief when you see your baby in that screen!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Starry on the pink news!!!

Dairy- congrats on making the big announcement!

As for me, feeling a lot better. Had another scan today. Baby measuring right on schedule at 8w2d (I have to change my ticker). The hematoma is "stable" and on the small side (forget what the actual number was... .5cm? ugh not sure) but he didn't really pay any attention to my questions about it because he "wasn't concerned at all- nothing to worry about" He also said my appt. next week will be graduation and to schedule an appt with my regular OB. I'll be 9weeks, I feel like that is a little early? But a good day nonetheless:)


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - that is awesome news!!!! Oh, I am so, so super happy for you! I'm sure all your loved ones are so thrilled for you.

And we're about 1/2 hour north of the MN border so yeah, it was probably the same system. (quite a few dairy farms here too, lol)

newly - congrats on another good scan! I'm glad the doctor doesn't seem concerned about the hematoma. .5cm seems quite small and the fact that it's stable is good news too. Mine with DS was fairly large but my doctor was hopeful because the bleed was moving away from the baby and not towards the placenta (which is the danger).


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-in my neck of the woods, that makes us next-door neighbors. :haha: 

Newly-Wonderful news. Sounds like things are going well. As for the OB, I've been seeing one from 7 weeks and I'm SO much happier with this arrangement. With any future pregnancies I will be seeing him from Day 1. I just feel more confident with a doctor who knows my history and is specialized in high risk pregnancies.

It's a good day. I woke up with a little bump that didn't go away after I peed! I was so excited that my bump wasn't just an overly full bladder I actually squealed. And best of all, DH spent yesterday installing my dishwasher so I no longer have to spend hours at the sink! :happydance:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hey guys. What are your thoughts on this? As you know my younger SIL got pregnant on her honeymoon after my 1st loss. They have a small 1 bedroom apt. Well during Christmas I was 5 weeks pregnant but entertained my whole in laws family bc my SIL didn't want to travel a month before her due date. Fine, got through it. Then last weekend. I hosted his whole family again for the weekend (7 weeks pregnant) when she gave birth. Sick as a dog I fed everyone, everyor stayed the whole weekend. So my MIL just called to say she wants to come back out to see the baby again this weekend and can she stay at our house. My feelings are a little hurt. She knows I'm pregnant and about the MCs. She also knows I'm trying to take it easy bc of the hematoma. And the jealous side of me feels used. I don't want to keep hosting his family when they want to see his brothers baby. And I feel as though I'm not being considered at all. I could never tell her no. But I am really disappointed. I have enough stress with just worrying about this pregnancy and feel this is really unfair to me. Am I being a jealous jerk?


----------



## julesmw

I think you should take care of you. I decided after all my losses, I didn't care if I wasn't where everyone wanted me to be or doing what others thought I should. I rested when I needed to, put my feet up when I knew my body was asking for a break, etc. 

I'd tell them its a bit of a hard time during the first tri of pregnancy, especially with your hematoma and having to stay off your feet more than normal and ask them if they could make other arrangements.


----------



## Starry Night

I feel upset for you! Maybe you could offer a place for them to sleep but that otherwise they have to take care of themselves (make their own meals, entertain themselves). But if you know they'll infringe on you once actually there then maybe it will be best to ask them to stay elsewhere.

I would really, really put my foot down on this. Here is your chance to have your rainbow but you also have a hematoma and you NEED to rest. You have every right to ask they consider your feelings and physical needs too. If they put up a stink well POO ON THEM!!! You're the one who's health and baby are at stake. People can so easily take a risk when it's not them or their kids on the line. I've heard so many people say "if you lose it, you lose it" when they themselves have never had to go through a m/c. You and your OH are the ones who are going to be the most affected should anything happen so you're the ones who need to stand up for yourselves. Your inlaws don't get to decide what you're capable of.


----------



## wookie130

Honestly, I'd just make something up about having to go out of town, or having other plans. It's the easy way out, but in your position, the easy way out may be the best approach in light of what you're dealing with.


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - Maybe you could tell her that you really need to rest, and if she would still like to stay, not to expect all the bells and whistles as you will be off your feet most of the weekend. It seems like she could come and stay without causing you much stress. However, I know how it is with the in-laws, I can't imagine having them come with out wanting the house scrubbed clean and preparing meals, etc. I think it is best to be open and honest about the whole thing.

I felt like with this pregnancy, as with previous ones, my in-laws sort of had the opinion that it wasn't going to work out anyways since I had already had so many miscarriages. They don't live near us, so they never imposed like yours, but they did brush off the fact that I was pregnant until about 15 weeks along.


----------



## julesmw

And I think there should be a different word for RMC women than jealous. That implies petty in a way. You are hurting and worried and hopeful and cautious. People being rude and not being considerate of you and all you've been through does not make you jealous. It makes them thoughtless and rude.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks guys. I really do love my MiL but I think she's just so excited about having her first grandchild that she's not thinking of anything else. It hasn't been bad so far thanks to my wonderful DH. I haven't said anything I've just been letting my DH do most of the hosting. The other thing is, For the last 9 months and last couple weeks with his family being here and her giving birth. My cheeks are sore from having to smile non stop and act over the moon in front of his family about the new baby and talk about her 16 hrs a day. Don't get me wrong, I am already in love with my neice. But I also have my own feelings to sort out bc in my eyes I should have given her a grandchild in October. And I guess I thought I would get a break this weekend from the new baby where I can just worry about myself. Thanks for listening and letting me know I wasn't wrong for feeling the way I did


----------



## Starry Night

julesmw said:


> And I think there should be a different word for RMC women than jealous. That implies petty in a way. You are hurting and worried and hopeful and cautious. People being rude and not being considerate of you and all you've been through does not make you jealous. It makes them thoughtless and rude.

I agree with this completely.

And it helps to have a dh that stands up for you. We drove out to visit the inlaws while I was still in first tri and he warned them that I was going to be 'boring' so they shouldn't make any big plans or activities. We were only coming under the strict understanding that I was going to be lying down the whole time. The others still went out but I stayed behind and dh often stayed with me but the inlaws took DS with them which was fine by me. I went to bed early as I would throw up if I was up past 9 or even 8 depending on the day.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm feeling a little ](*,)](*,)](*,) right now. In the regular pregnancy forums there are always threads coming up with "I'm pregnant and my friend going through infertility or multiple m/c's is not talking to me or acting happy for me....I'm so hurt". And everyone pats her on the back and says "she should be happy for you and not be so petty". :dohh: 

Argh! I wish people would understand that another person's pain is NOT ABOUT THEM!!!! Going through losses doesn't give us the right to say mean things to them but we deserve some sort of self-preservation. Even the girls who have had one m/c will sometimes say "oh, she should get over it...it never bothered me". Well, after one m/c, other people's pregnancies didn't really bother me either. But when you start to realize your m/c's are outnumbering your successful pregnancies or you have yet to have a baby, you start to think it's never going to happen again and it hurts to see other people assume bfp = baby because they have no reason to think it doesn't.

The most painful thing about m/c is that people make your pain about them. And that really sucks. I wish they could see the fortitude and will-power it takes just to give a polite "congratulations" without crying in the other person's face. It's bad enough we have to hide our sadness from the world but now we have to be all happy go-lucky when people shove these reminders of our own losses into our faces?

Even being pregnant again doesn't take away the pain. Sorry for the rant, it still gets to me every time.


----------



## wookie130

Starry, I completely agree. After my second loss, 7 of my friends were pregnant at once, and it nearly did my head in. I actually went into therapy, and joined a support group to help me cope with all of the pregnancy surrounding me during my grieving period. It's one of those things that if you've never been through it, you truly cannot relate, nor can you do anything to really help others be sensitized toward it. It's one of the big face-slappers of RMC.


----------



## Taurus8484

Completely agree.....my good friend was pregnant the same time as my first loss. She told me about it and I was happy for her but still didn't stop me crying my eyes out when I got home.

After 3rd loss I tried to avoid pregnant friends or friends with babies as much as I could. It wasn't that I wasn't happy for them. It was because it hurt so much. A reminder of what I didn't have anymore.......I was jealous and even angry they had their prefect little babies and I had angels. Self preservation. Don't think some of them understood but then they never walked in my shoes either.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-I completely understand what you are getting at. I've been there too and it's so hard to hear stuff like that when you've been there and know it's totally not that easy to get over it. I still have trouble with hearing news like that even though I'm pg again. It's not something you can necessarily turn off.


----------



## julesmw

Its a girl! :pink: 

My MaterniT21 test came back clean - I'm so so so so happy!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats on team :pink:


----------



## wookie130

Congrats on a clean test and having a baby girl, Jules! :happydance:


----------



## julesmw

Boy or girl was almost an afterthought. I cannot believe everything is okay! I'm going to tell people now. I've been hiding this pregnancy from almost everyone because I've been so worried chromosomes could have been my issue with previous losses and was afraid I would still lose this one before 20 weeks.

When she called, I just cried!

How has this little cutie bug held on when the last four haven't? I'm so overwhelmed!


----------



## Madrid98

Enjoy the moment!!


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, jules, I am so happy for you!!! Congratulations on Team Pink and the healthy test results!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ok it's hit me! I'm having a baby. Baby was waving at us today and it melted me. Sonographer joked it looks like a girl.... Comparing scan to daughter and they are identical. Think oh was convinced it was boy. Tbh so was I lol.


----------



## newlywedtzh

So happy for you Jules!! 

Okay guys...more paranoid thoughts. Just had my last scan with the specialist. I'm officially dismissed to my regular ob gyn. Hematoma is resolving!! I can increase my activity. So yes all good news BUT the little bean was 17.8mm on Friday and 22mm today. So it didn't quite grow 1mm a day. Am I being paranoid? Do they go through growth spurts? I think 22mm for 9 weeks is average though. Ugh when will the worrying end?


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

I used to post a lot on this site but after my first MC in july 2013 i decided to call it quits and not think about TTC anymore... anyways im back because i honestly feel so isolated and alone in this journey... 
Anyways here's what happened:

We started TTC in May 2012 and I FINALLY got pregnant in July 2013, however that pregnancy ended at 6 weeks. Horrible pain and emotionally very unsettling. We decided to just have sexy times and focus on other things. 
On dec 31st 2013 , after getting SUPER sick and getting all my wisdom teeth pulled the week prior,i found out I was pregnant. Needless to say we were over the moon. i started spotting right away and went to the E.R, waited 8 hours and didn't get to see a doctor. The spotting was happening right after sex or if I was sexually stimulated ( no penetration needed) So we stopped any sexual contact ( I KNOW IT SUCKKED!!)
i went back to the ER on monday last week, she did all the tests and was able to see a heartbeat and sac, and told me everything was ok. The doc scheduled an earlier ultrasound to do a follow up and call it a day.

On wednesday last week i felt horrible, I had chills, I couldn't move and i started cramping massively, my spotting turned more into bleeding. I went to doctor on thursday and she wasn't worries. Went home on thursday evening and HOLY S**T the cramps were horrible, with back pain. I knew what was happening... I went to bathroom and it all just came out.. It was so horrible because that was my baby, and I couldn't even bury it. I know it sounds crazy but it feel horrible about my baby being flushed down the toilet...

This MC was at 8 weeks. i went for an ultrasound on Monday to make sure everything was ok. The doc said I have a retroverted uterus ( no biggie) but she said my ovaries are policystic and that I'm probably miscarrying because I have PCOS. I have regular periods, and my ER (endocrinologist?) said i don't have it, but this doctors seems to think I do, and I'm starting to agreee with her...So I'm going to see my doc on tuesday and try to get some tests and figure out where to go from here. I want to ask her to give me progesterone , so that if I get pregnant again I cant just get on it ASAP.

ALSO: when the doc at the emergency tested me, she only did the HCG test and no progesterone test. what a ******. I swear, I hate this medical system In QC.


Anyways, I had my MC at 8 weeks this time and I am devastated. I couldn't even go to work today. I feel so defeated and I feel like I'm reliving both losses again. Last night I had a mental breakdown and I wished I could will myself into dying. I've never felt like that or even know that I'm capable of feeling the way I do right now, If I could just not feel anything or just erase everything that has happened.

So besided dealing with this horrible emotional byproduct of my miscarriage I am at a complete loss. I feel so stupid for thinking that I could have a family, that I could have a pregnancy or anything like that. But I also want to make this dream come true and I wanna fight for it, but I just don't have it in me anymore.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sabster. So so sorry for your losses. We all understand the devastation. But this thread should offer you hope that carrying to term is possible after recurrent losses!

I recommend going to the recurrent miscarriage thread. Tons of resources there for testing, and how to cope emotionally as well as some great supportive girls


----------



## melfy77

Just stopping by to see how everyone is doing :)

Debzie: Oh no I'm so sorry:hugs:

Jules: congrats on team pink:happydance: Little girls are so much fun!!

News: Don't worry. 1mm/day is average. As long as growth is consistent and heart rate is good everything's fine:winkwink:

Sabster: It's always a bittersweet moment to welcome a new member, but here you'll find great support:hugs: I noticed you're from Montreal, well so am I :) Have you been to McGill RPL clinic? I was under their care for my 2 successful pregnancies and their staff is amazing!! It only took 2-3 weeks to get an appointment. I don't know about you, but this cold weather is killing me!!


----------



## Mitchi

Congrats on team pink Jules! I have 20 week scan on Friday and so nervous! Feels like the final big hurdle to get over. Don't think we'll find out sex though and wait for the little surprise at the end of all that pushing! Still don't really feel pregnant even though my belly is expanding rapidly. Can't quite believe it's really happening and that I'll soon have a little baby! Also think I felt my first baby movements today! Sooooo weird! :happydance:

Sabster-so sorry for your losses but definitely take a look at the recurrent mc thread. The girls are lovely and offer so much support and advice. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Sabster, I'm so sorry you've gone through this. We've all been there on some level in here. I also encourage you to check out the Recurrent Miscarriages Thread, over in the Miscarriage Support forum. Great group of supportive gals there.

This thread is great for when you become pregnant again, and you need hope, and encouragement...lots of us on here have had one rainbow baby already, and are pregnant with #2, after long ordeals with recurrent miscarriages, and consecutive pregnancies losses. So, there is lots of hope for you. Please take care! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

tracie - congrats on the good scan!

newly - I'm so glad your hematoma is resolving! And remember that babies grow at their own rates. Your LO could be due for a growth spurt soon and will catch up. 1mm a day is simply an average. And LO is still so small that some measurements can be off.

sabster - I am so sorry for your losses. It's so hard.:hugs: I also recommend the recurrent m/c thread. Everyone there is so lovely. I think the ladies here are lovely too but we're all pregnant and that might be hard to deal with in the days to come. I've also heard mixed opinions on whether or not I have PCOS. I've had times in my life where I had irregular cycles and unbalanced hormones but I've had other times where the hormones and cycles self-regulated. I'm on my way to my second rainbow so it IS possible to get a sticky pregnancy. I haven't been given any real interventions either, besides some extra monitoring. Maybe try taking some fish oil? It's supposed to help with cycles. I started taking it after my loss in the spring. My grandmother was told to take it after recurrent m/c back in the day and she went on to have 6 kids. It has other health benefits too, so no harm trying, right?


----------



## julesmw

newlywedtzh said:


> Okay guys...more paranoid thoughts. Just had my last scan with the specialist. I'm officially dismissed to my regular ob gyn. Hematoma is resolving!! I can increase my activity. So yes all good news BUT the little bean was 17.8mm on Friday and 22mm today. So it didn't quite grow 1mm a day. Am I being paranoid? Do they go through growth spurts? I think 22mm for 9 weeks is average though. Ugh when will the worrying end?

I went in for a scan every week from 6 weeks to 11 weeks. I measured different almost every time - two days ahead, five days ahead, three days ahead, back down to two days ahead. At my 13 weeks scan I was at three days ahead again. I wouldn't worry. It must not be an exact science. 

So happy your hematoma is resolving!


----------



## dancareoi

Sabster, so sorry to hear what you are going through.

I know it's no consellation but we have all been where you are right now.

I had mmc in July 09 and went on to have my rainbow in may 10. In October 2011 I found myself pg at the age of 40 with my fourth. A nuchal scan at 12 weeks showed a perfectly healthy baby. At 17 weeks I had a routine check up and they found no HB . A scan revealed baby had died at 13-14 weeks .

I had to to back to hospital a couple of days later and my baby was born sleeping 12-1-12.

In sept 12 I lost another at 9 weeks

I found baby and bump at this time and spent most my days crying and talking to ladies on bnb. One thing that came across was it will get better, it won't feel like that now, but it will.

I was under a clinic and had tests done and started taking progesterone and at 7 weeks pg injected clexane. I also saw an acupuncturist.

Finally on 3rd sept 13 my beautiful rainbow baby girl was born.

I look back to 2 years ago and still cry and mourn my loss, but time moves on. My mom always says things happen for a reason, our life is mapped out for us and what happens is meant to be .

You won't see that now, I didn't at the time, but now if I hadn't had those 2 losses my beautiful baby would not be here today and my other rainbow, who is nearly 4 would not be here either. Yes I would have had other children, but these 2 gorgeous kiddies would not have had the gift of life .

Take time to grieve and do what's best for you. Maybe go to a clinic and have some tests, it could be that your uNK killer cells are elevated and this can be resolved using steroids. 

There was a case here in the uk in the last week where a lady had 20 miscarriages, I believe it was uNK but not totally sure. One of the things she was prescribed was maleria tablets, she now has her rainbow.

I also saw an acupuncturist 

My biggest problem was my age, I was 42 a week before the birth of my daughter.

You will get answers and you will get there, it will be a slow process, but gradually things get better and that heavy weight pushing you down gradually raises. You will have off days, I could it was 2 steps forward, 1 step back.

I hope you get some answers and this time next year you could be writing your rainbow story to help others xxxxx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks guys I don't know what I would do without this thread. I'm not gonna worry, maybe being seen every week is a little too much information. But a little sad I won't have that comfort anymore.

I was wondering if any of you have had these "symptoms" before. I only feel nauseous a couple times a day and no vomiting but my "gut" is constantly in discomfort. I can only describe it as constant gas cramps/pain and just overall gastrointestinal discomfort, like I'm constantly "digesting" food. I def have noticed some constipation (sorry TMI) but I feel like the abdominal discomfort never lets up-even after I go (TMI again)! In my head I know that what I'm feeling isn't menstrual cramps but I get so paranoid sometimes that it is. Is this just slow digestion from the progesterone? round ligament pain? uterus expanding? 

So glad to hear everyone is doing well! Sabster- Hope you have found a little comfort. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, sounds familiar. I've been having loads of digestive issues this pregnancy. I don't take progesterone but I do have IBS. Overall, it's gotten better in the second trimester but it's still there a bit. Try to stay as regular as possible.


----------



## jenny25

sorry girls i have been mia kieran has been teething badly and hardly sleeping or eating and i have had ear ache for 3 days so not been in the best of shape but we went had a cervical scan on monday and it went great cervix measured 30mm so im chuffed that no signs of shortening :D and my consultant was surprised that everything has been going normal anyone who knows my history me and pregnancy are never normal lol so im now booked in for my gtt test in march and next scan is on valentines day so we will find out the sex then :D 

how is everyone :D xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Doing OK but I think I have another yeast infection. I haven't had many symptoms besides painful sex (and some burning for about a day after sex). My OB had originally thought it was a lubrication issue so we bought some lubricant but no luck. Called her today but she wants to wait for my next appointment 3 weeks from now. So I just have to sit and wait and no more sex. But if I'm going to get an infection every time I have sex while pregnant then I might have to abstain until baby is here. Blah. I actually quite enjoy pregnant sex.

Oh, and my niece arrived today. I'm so happy to be happy about it. I found out about the pregnancy 2 weeks after my d&c in the spring and I could not bear hearing any updates on the pregnancy and was so scared I would not love this baby. Being pregnant again does help, I'm sure, but I was still nervous I wouldn't react well. But I'm so happy!


----------



## jenny25

ouch starry that must be painful :( we dtd for the first time since october only a few days ago lets just say it wasn't the nicest of feelings i didnt really enjoy it i think cause it had been quiet some time inbetween as we wanted to wait until we got the all ok 

awww that must of been hard hun but im so glad your finding things ok now , its hard to show joy when someone else is pregnant when you have had losses i can understand how you feel darling , im sending you a massive hug xxxx

we went to the out of hours gp last night and i have a small hole in my ear drum which is what is causing the pain so been put on some strong antibiotics for a week to clear things up thank god last night i was in so much pain id rather give birth than feel this xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Wow. Sounds rough. :( I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## jenny25

thanks hun im feeling better than i did thank god :D how are you ? xxx


----------



## Starry Night

I think I'm on the mend from my stomach bug but I still feel rough and exhausted. I've been cramping a lot and I think it's from the bug but it is making me feel on edge. Baby is kicking a lot so trying to focus on that. And trying to stay off my feet as much as possible.

It's a weird feeling though as my pregnancy cravings are at war with my upset stomach. I desperately desire all these horribly greasy and rich foods but my stomach churns at the thought.:wacko:


----------



## julesmw

Having an anxious day. I don't know why, either. I have checked the heartbeat four times already. And then I sit there listening to if for forever! And then I count out beats and hear that it slows a little and then speeds back up, and that is upsetting me. I'm still glad I can hear it - I really need it today - but oh my soul, what is making me so worried?!? And why is the heartbeat changing within a minute??? I'm not sure if its just hormones causing this anxiety? I was doing so well emotionally until today. I checked the HB twice before leaving the house this morning just to make sure it was still there. Is it my mother's intuition and something is going wrong? Arghh! I hate PARL. I want to just be pregnant. :(


----------



## Tasha

Jules the change all the time is normal, in fact it's a good thing. Big hugs through.

Starry, has your partner been treated for thrush too. It could be being passed between the two of you and he might not even have symptoms x


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't thought of that though I have heard it can pass back and forth. He's down and out with a stomach bug right now but once he's better I'll suggest he see the doctor just in case. Right now we're abstaining so hopefully both of us can clear up if need be.

jules - :hugs: It's hard not to feel anxious at times. I have days of that too. I don't think I will relax until baby is in my arms. I still spot check. :blush:

tasha - I saw you got your bfp. FX'd this is your rainbow and congrats!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey lovely ladies how are you all?

Were doing good this end, hormones are playing had with me am tho. Making me very paranoid about stuff which is getting me down. 
We were meant to view a house last week as we only live in a tiny 2 bed house, hey stood us up then gave us some rubbish about it being the tenants felt, but 3 other couples who had a viewing all had diff stories. 
We've got another iewing today for a diff house, it looks to good to be true, really hope we like it as if we do wel put a application in. 
Got my official 12 week scan on weds, excited and nervous at once. Going pram browsing on weds aswell, which funnily enough is hard! I work as a "pram expert" and I can't find one for myself! Lol. The one I want doesn't fit in my car! Lol 

How's your growing bumps? And your babies/toddlers? 

X


----------



## LeeC

Ladies........ Looks like I am joining this thread again. In complete shock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Awesome news x


----------



## Tasha

Already said it Lee but wahoo. Congrats xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Lee and Tasha....yay!!!

I have come off birth control as of yesterday so hopefully I can rejoin here soon too....


----------



## melfy77

Lee: Awesomeness!!!!!!!!!:happydance: Massive congrats!!

Tasha: It's good to see you again :) Really hoping you'll hang out with us for the next 9 months :)

I know I'm not preggo anymore (and believe me, we're not gonna ttc for at least a year, I need some time to enjoy all the sushi, deli-meat and runny eggs I want:haha:) but I just love all those rainbow babies :)


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations lee and Tasha. 

Thanks kafirs for all your kind words I have been lurking. 

I have no plans to rejoin just yet. Getting the coil fitted tomorrow. Have a scan later on to see if I still have retained tissue. I'm sure I do as hpts are still dark.


----------



## nats77

Lee fantastic news Hun! And to you tash I did leave u a post in other thread I am so happy for you xxx


----------



## wookie130

Debzie...:hugs:

Lee- OMG!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Tasha- Yay for you too!!!!!!!! :happydance:

AFM, I'm 10w5d today. No more funky spotting episodes, but I'm mentally prepared for it to happen again...I'm still definitely on toilet-paper watch with each trip to the bathroom. When it's happened, it's only lasted for a couple of days or so, and I've only had two separate instances of it, but it's so disheartening. 

My morning sickness is about 5,000 times worse this time than it was with Hannah. And the constipation! Gah!!! Don't ever take for granted the ability to poop, girls. Because it's a special thing, that no longer happens to me. :rofl: 

I've been trying to locate baby #2 on my trusty doppler, but I can't seem to find him/her. Ever. But, I keep telling myself that it's still early...I didn't reliably find Hannah with it until I was 14-16 weeks along, and it was still tough sometimes. My next appointment is February 5th, and I'm terrified the doc/nurse won't find the heartbeat with the doppler...and that something will be wrong. I will also be getting the MaterniT21 screening around that time, and shortly after that, find out the gender...one of the perks of being of "advanced maternal age." LOL! So, by 13-14 weeks, I'll know if baby is :blue: or :pink:...I'm thinking this bump is another :pink: baby, though. Just a strong hunch!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats on all the BFPs!! Lee I followed your story over in the RMC Thread- hoping for another rainbow for you!

jules- I am a lot earlier than you and even though my scans have gone well and there has been nothing to really cause a concern (besides a small SCH) I still have days where I am just panicky... and where I will convince myself that something is wrong and will give myself a mini panic attack. One of the nurses comforted me by saying it's basically like we have PTSD... and being pregnant just brings back all that fear and anxiety of what we have been through before. It's normal... we don't have the luxury of being naively carefree. But you will make it! 

Have my first "Real" OB/GYN prenatal appointment tomorrow. Time can't pass fast enough!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you all so much. Still not ready to really write or accept it on the forum for some reason (although am writing in my journal) so am just lurking really but couldnt see jules and staries posts last night and not respond. 

The steroids make me hyper, to the point my children ask me did I take my medication today (told them it is for a bad chest) and cheer when I say yes :haha: They even have me giggling in my sleep.

How are you all?


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, Lee! Here's to another happy and healthy 9 months!

wookie - good luck with your next appointment. I'm sure it is just too early to find a steady heart beat on the doppler. My OB wouldn't even try until I was 12 weeks along. 

newly - good luck with your appointment as well.

taurus - good luck with TTC. Hope you can join us all soon. :)

afm - ds woke up with a messy diaper again. I really thought he had gotten over his bug but it's come back. DH is suffering from Round 2 as well. I'm just tired of sickness. I'm over Round 1 and now am waiting to see if I will also suffer from a Round 2. I'm hoping all the vitamins I'm taking will make a difference.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I must be invisible lol


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Tracie, sorry hun I never intentionally ignored you (or anyone else), we've talked about what you wrote else where, so thought you might get annoyed with me repeating it :haha:


----------



## Mitchi

Wowser Lee! That's great news! You got preggers just after my 3 rd loss and have been such an inspiration to me on this journey. Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months to you for number 2!

Congrats Tasha too! Totally know how you feel. I avoided this thread until my 12 week scan!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi guys I'm sure you are all used to my incessant questions by now haha. 

So... I feel drunk? The only way I can describe it really. Just out of it. I still sometimes feel this way after taking progesterone but I took That more than 8 hours ago. I tested my blood sugar bc I haven't had much of an appetite (DH is a type 1 diabetic) and it was normal at 85 so I don't know. Low bp maybe? I'm going to mention it to the doc tomorrow. I'm sure it'll pass just weird. Maybe I'm just THAT tired


----------



## Madrid98

Wow! Huge congrats Lee and Tasha!!! Really happy for you too!!

Taurus I hope you'll join very soon too!!

Tracie, dairy, starry, newly, melfy, just, Mitchi,...... :hi: 

I've got a cold so I'm mostly reading and not posting plus I had an order today for a girls dress so I'm going to be busy until it's finished. I can't believe is only 4 months left in this pregnancy!!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Lee and Tasha - Great news! Very happy for you both!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay had my appt. starting to look like a baby in there!!

I'm a little mind boggled by something if you could help me out. I've been counting from ovulation which I am sure of bc of charting. It was cd14 (dec 4) so when I put that in, I am calculated to be 9w6d but according to lmp (21nov) I am 9w5d. Shouldn't they match? All of my ultrasounds have put me a day behind too (at 9w5d) So I will change all my apps n stuff. I know it's only a day but those milestones are ao comforting. And why wouldn't they be the same if lmp dating is based on ovulation at day 14? Weird 

I'm starting to feel a little more confident. Just gotta get to second tri! Anyone know when that is exactly? The appt. was quick. I told her about the sch and she didn't say anything about it after the us. But after looking at the pic I have (I attached it) it looks like there is a black area? What do u all think?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ugh Won't let me attach from my phone. Will do so soon


----------



## Sabster

thank you all for your kind words. i hope to jin this thread at some point in the future. 

cheers.


----------



## dairymomma

Newly- Sometimes those babies take an extra day or two to implant which could possibly cause the discrepancy but sometimes those babies really just measure small. My kids both measured 5-7 days small the entire pregnancy based on the ultrasounds and looking at their growth charts even now, they are both still on the shorter side. DH and I aren't tall people either (I'm 5'6" and DH is 5'8") so it's not surprising. As for the SCH, it's possible it's still there. With the 2 SCHs I had with DD, they found the 1st at 8 weeks when I bled and it took 4 weeks to resolve. The 2nd they found at 12 weeks but didn't monitor it again until 20 weeks and it was gone then so not sure when it totally disappeared. Hang in there and keep hoping. 

Tasha and LeeC-Congrats! :happydance: That's the best news!

I'm going to be lurking/stalking mostly for about the next month or so. Being self-employed is great for things like setting your own hours and doing what work you but it's a pain in the patootie come Tax Season. I'm swamped with bookwork and papers that need to get prepared for our appt with the accountant next month and it'll be a tad busy here til then. Also have 4 appts between me and the kids in the next 2 weeks, and my sisters weekend to prep for so busy busy busy bee, that'll (hopefully) be me! I'll peep in here and there when I have the time though. Gotta get me a BnB fix sometimes. :haha:


----------



## newlywedtzh

thanks dairy... implantation could be right since I had a stark BFN at 10dpo. Here is the scan pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3295.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tasha

Awwwwwwww. Tiny baby <3 Beautiful x


----------



## Tasha

I am so sad. My test today was so light :( 

Top was two days ago, middle yesterday and bottom today. I know how this ends. I know there is nothing any one can say, I just needed to talk to people who get it. 

Today was also two years since I miscarried twins :(
 



Attached Files:







comparrison pic 29th jan.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Taurus8484

So sorry Tasha xx hugs....


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-:hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey lovelies. Had a wonderful scan today. Baby is looking perfect, measuring 13 weeks. Everything seems to be in perfect working order, we were talking gender theries to which she said there all rubbish only way you can tell is to look or wait till baby is born lol. 
Because she's a very experienced consultant she took a look now and said shed pu a £5 bet on it being a boy. Let's see in 4 weeks if baby has decided if its changed to a girl lol. 

So excited,


----------



## wookie130

Tasha- I'm sorry. :hugs: We certainly DO get it...and we're here.


----------



## Starry Night

tracie - congrats on the good scan. It's exciting to think you might have a clue at the gender already. Let's see what happens in a few weeks.

Tasha - :hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## nats77

Tash so so sorry Hun, :cry: xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Have you tested again Tash? Maybe just a less sensitive test?


----------



## Madrid98

Tasha :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## julesmw

Stalking for Tasha. Hoping it was just a bum test. :nope:


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Eeeee, so many ladies in here that I know! Was having a browse to see if there was a group for pregnancy after recurrent loss and there is!

*waves frantically*

Hi ladies, I hope you are all well. Things are so far so good with me. Have had a couple of scans and all seems well. Getting another scan mid Feb and then hopefully my 12 week scan in the first couple of weeks of March.


----------



## Tasha

newlywedtzh said:


> Have you tested again Tash? Maybe just a less sensitive test?

I did, and fmu was even lighter then someone said to do 50/50 water and urine did that at 2.30 ish and this was the result (top is fmu) bottom is 50/50. Confused.



https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww293/TashaAdams_2009/1653375_646454888747396_1455886849_n1.jpg


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Hook effect Tash. It has happened with me. I had a major, major freak out that I was losing the baby but it was my fmu, it was just too strong. Later in the day with very dilute urine I got a very dark bfp.


----------



## Taurus8484

Yes hook effect Tasha....fingers crossed xx


----------



## Tasha

I dont think it is. It is too early for the hook affect (IMO), however as I said else where if every thing is okay (big if) then it could be the two tests yesterday (same box) were dodgy tests, this mornings was rubbish because it was FMU (my fmu always is) and therefore this one would of been darker had I not diluted it, does that make sense?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Tash- can you start having your HCG monitored via blood? See if it is doubling- that will give you some definite answers


----------



## Tasha

I've contacted the mw at Epsom (I am under Dr Shehata) and am waiting response but my doctors (GP) wont do it.


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Hook effect started at 6 weeks for me as my hcg is so high. I haven't read what you have said else where so can't comment on that. I really hope all is OK for you though. Could have been crappy tests yesterday. I get what you mean with it being darker but maybe it's due to dilute urine plus 50% water. No idea really though hun but FC for you.
Have you had your blood taken? x


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Sorry just seen you responded to someone else about hcg. Could you not go to you epu? I have had everything done through them.


----------



## julesmw

Aw Tash! I am hopeful for you! That test looks like there is really something to hope for!!!


----------



## wookie130

From my experience, the FRER's are NOT what they used to be...lots of inconsistencies with the dye strengths, and lots of variations from package to package. I gave myself a few good scares early on with this one, even with a couple of bleeding episodes to reconfirm my fears, and I ended up with a great scan at 8 weeks. 

Hopefully Shehata can order up some hcg tests for you quickly so that you have confirmation either way...it's the not knowing that really is so hard sometimes.


----------



## Taurus8484

I know i have asked this question before but does anyone know what happen with 3xcharm and her triplets.

Last post they were born early and all three were in nicu.

Hope everything turned out well for her.


----------



## Starry Night

Tash - I am not familiar with the various ways and times to take a test so I would be confused too. I hope you can hear back from Dr S and maybe get some answers. I understand that you don't want to get your hopes up so let us be hopeful for you. :hugs:

TDK - good to see you joining us! :flower:


----------



## hopeful23456

Gotta read back but Taurus- they are still in nicu I think but doing good. 3x is on my Facebook. They are adorable


----------



## Taurus8484

Thank you....i wondered what was happening.

Thats wonderful news as i remember it was touch and go with one or two of them. Excellent.


----------



## vietmamsie

Tasha - I feel your pain. I hated those early days of testing and retesting. I think your best bet is to get a blood test asap and stop testing! It will drive you mad! I really hope that this is it for you, I have hope!!

TheDoorKnob - Welcome! 12 weeks already? Great news! Keep us posted!

Newlywed - try not to get hung up on the numbers, one day off isn't a big deal at all. All that matters is there is a heartbeat and everything looks normal. Ours measured big at every ultrasound until about 20 weeks, now that they measure specific parts (head, pelvis, legs, etc.) it is actually only about a day ahead, then about a week and a half longer than its actual gestational age. Makes sense as my husband is 6'6" (2 meters). I guess he was a super long baby as well!

AFM, I can't believe I am at 30 weeks! This pregnancy has been amazing so far! I have very few complaints... just some back/shoulder/neck pain (doing acupuncture to help it) and trouble sleeping due to large belly. Lots of naps are needed over here!

I am happy to say that I have finished work, and am loving the free time! Hubs has 2 weeks off for Lunar New Year, so we have had a lot of fun getting the house in shape, visiting with friends and getting lots of rest. Last nights New Years celebration was great, fire works and dance party until 2am, guess it will be the time we do that for a while! We are very excited for the year of the horse in this house, it should be a lucky one for us! Chuc Mung Nam Moi!


----------



## nats77

Tdk great to see you here, congrats!!

Tash, I don't want to try and give you advice as you have been thru so much I'm sure you know your body better than anyone else, but... With this pregnancy at the beginning I poas constantly and my tests started getting lighter. I KNEW it was all over again, everyone told me it doesn't mean anything but I knew. The day I went for my scan I was so sick with worry I had a full blown panic attack whilst waiting, was crying and couldn't look at the screen. To be told there was a strong healthy heart beat and everything was fine. Here I am now 27 weeks pregnant. I'm praying for you that you get the same results xx


Afm- I am suffering badly! Does anyone else have this extreme groin pain?? It's like right inside in my bones but is just so uncomfortable! Anyone know what this is? I've got 13 weeks to go will it go away? I haven't had this with any of my other pregnancies

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Aww thanks ladies. I am 7+6 at the moment, all seems to be good. Having bad nausea and vomiting but it will all be worth it.

Tash, so sorry. I just read back what I wrote and it seems shitty in tone, it really wasn't at all. Sorry if you have read it and it seems that way xx


----------



## wookie130

Taurus, I'm so happy to hear that all is well with 3x and her triplets...I've been wondering about her and her babies also. I'm sure they're in great hands in the NICU, and I pray that they all get to come home sometime soon, and that everyone is healthy.


----------



## hopeful23456

nats - i had that before, it's round ligament pain probably. a warm washcloth helped mine. i had it earlier on too.


----------



## Starry Night

My round ligament pain is starting to really flare up. It sometimes almost mimics ov pains as it gets all pinchy. Changing positions so far seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## nats77

I don't think it's round ligament pain, I have had that as well and that's painful but bearable this pain is in my bones!! It so uncomfortable I have spoken to the midwife and they want to see me but they said they think it's spd, they said I will need to wear a pelvic support and have physio. Just hope it helps xx


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies I'm over from the rmc thread. I am stalking and posting here and there to support and ask a few questions. I am 4 weeks today. This was our first cycle trying after mc in October and then all the test and hysteroscopy. I am honestly shocked and still don't quite believe it. I have had ladies ask me to join threads in the first tri board but they don't understand the worry after 3 possibly 4 losses. I feel this is our rainbow but am nervous to say out loud. The only people who know are me, dh, and my best friend who currently lives in japan so she won't be telling anyone. I am happy to see how far you ladies have come, sad for some who may be still trying to get there, and hopeful that I will be halving a little one in October.


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome back Floridamamma! Wanted to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Florida, I remember you! I'm sending you a cautious "congrats"! I pray this one is your rainbow...I don't blame you one bit for being hesitant about telling people, and sharing the news. At least on this thread, we've all been in your shoes, and know how you're feeling. And the encouraging thing, is so many of us have gone on to have rainbow babies...we are proof that it is possible, and to not give up hope. Good luck to you with this new bean! We're here every step of the way!


----------



## floridamomma

dairymomma said:


> Welcome back Floridamamma! Wanted to wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Thanks dairy I really appreciate. Your so far along. Congrats!


----------



## floridamomma

wookie130 said:


> Hey, Florida, I remember you! I'm sending you a cautious "congrats"! I pray this one is your rainbow...I don't blame you one bit for being hesitant about telling people, and sharing the news. At least on this thread, we've all been in your shoes, and know how you're feeling. And the encouraging thing, is so many of us have gone on to have rainbow babies...we are proof that it is possible, and to not give up hope. Good luck to you with this new bean! We're here every step of the way!

Thank you. Hubby is cautious as well but he truly thinks it is. Thanks for the encouragement and I can't wait to see all your lo.


----------



## Tasha

Lovely to see such positivity from you florida :hugs:


----------



## nats77

Tash any change? How's things xx


----------



## Tasha

My frer is barely positive. I'm stopping all meds now x


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you Tasha. I'm sorry for what your experiencing. It's been a long tough road for me and I'm trying to grow from it. I hope I am a little. I really truly am sorry. There are no words I just hope you hold another rainbow soon.


----------



## nats77

So sorry tash xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Tasha, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-Gosh darn it anyway. :hugs:


----------



## jenny25

hey girls just thought id update :D

we went for a gender scan today and we are having a little girl :D we also have an anterior placenta too

here is our little girl :D


----------



## Tasha

Oh Jenny :hugs: a little girl to go with your two beautiful boys. Perfect. Congratulations my lovely. Are you excited for pink shopping? :haha:

ETA: I am sure your two other boys are going to be watching over her <3


----------



## jenny25

awww thank you hun i am in shock still as the hospital said i possibly couldnt carry girls maybe that was why i was having losses so never ever expected it this pregnancy came as a huge surprise but so thrilled im so glad she will have brothers here and in heaven looking out for her she is a gift xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, jenny! There seems to have been quite a few girly announcements lately (though there have still been some blue too). I know we're all grateful just to be having babies but I think it's nice to have at least one of each. :flower:

afm - not much new in the way of pregnancy news other than I am allowing myself to shop. I'm always afraid I don't have enough in the way of clothes so I often end up with way too much especially as the grandparents will often send an unexpected truckload over. I know I have at least 4 or 5 outfits being sent with my sister when she comes to visit in a month. I just hope DS doesn't have a growth spurt soon as I think I just blew all our clothing budget today. :wacko:


----------



## jenny25

thank you honey in the babycenter group i am in there has been lots of girlie announcements i think this year well so far is the year of the girl :D

im also on ebay looking a girl clothes i bought two items yesterday at mothercare but im scared to buy anything till after 24 weeks as i lost my first son then due to preterm labour but hey im going to put it behind me and try and be positive as i have had kieran since then and i know its alot different now than then so i will slowly start buying clothes for her xx


----------



## Starry Night

That's understandable. :hugs: I know I've gone silly with shopping way too soon. I did get a whole stash second hand from a friend so that has made the collection build up fast. And my mom is going nuts too. lol I find I keep assuming this one will grow in the same pattern as my son when really I don't know how quickly or slowly she'll grow.

I still need to buy a lot of big ticket items so my son can move out of the nursery. Kids are so costly even when you cheap out and get lower quality items. I've already had to strong-arm dH into accepting we NEED to buy a new mattress for our spare twin bed. Right now our twin bed has his old mattress on there but it's the one he grew up with. I think putting our toddler on a 25+ year old mattress is really gross. Then it needs a mattress pad, sheets, we need to paint the room, etc. Nevermind he destroyed the crib mattress pad and sheets with 2+ years of puking and pooping and peeing through diapers. There are gross things starting to grow on them.:sick:

And there has been a girlie boom among my friends in real life too. When DS was born it was all boys, boys, boys. Now they need little girlies to date when they get older. :winkwink:


----------



## floridamomma

Do you guys take omega supplements? Are they necessary and what can I take?


----------



## jenny25

oh yeah i totally agree hun i got hubby up in the loft to get the first lot of clothes down the newborn bag to see what we can use again and to be honest there was not much unisex stuff so im gonna wash the items and sell them on i know they are not in newborn for ages and one thing i learned that the most of the time they are in sleepsuits when they are first born so i think the next task is to get the 0-3 down and sort that :D we need to get a swing somewhere to store her clothes and a double pram as kieran will be too small to walk any great length so i think thats the big things we need to get :D 

can i ask has anyone had gd in a previous pregnancy have they gone on to have it again or were they ok ? xx


----------



## Starry Night

floridamomma - I am taking fish oil in liquid form. I got it at a natural health food store. It was costly but it lasts FOREVER. I bought my newest bottle when I first got my bfp and I'm maybe 1/3 of the way through. The oil is flavoured with lemon so it's not bad to taste at all. It hardly has any taste to be honest. You can mix it in with other drinks if it's still hard to stomach. I take 1tsp a day. I just made sure to get one that was not made from cod liver. I have heard too much liver oil isn't good for baby. I think mine is made from anchovy and sardine body oil.

jenny - yeah, I didn't have too much unisex either. What's funny is I got the most unisex stuff in size 6 months though I have some newborn and 3 month stuff. I do plan on using my son's jeans though. They are boy cuts but I figure with girly tops and accessories it won't matter much. I am also reusing some of my favourite boyish tops as well. It's a double-standard, but girls can sooner get away with boy clothes than boys can with girls. I am reusing any specific sports' team tops as well as some with simple super hero logos (dh is a big comic book fan).

And I agree, baby spends most of the early days in sleepers and body suits. I know my mom already bought a newborn dress and I am holding off on any other fancy outfits in case the inlaws or aunties want to get us other dressy clothes. So I have focused on the play clothes and sleepers.


----------



## jenny25

lol we had loads of newborn stuff for kieran but there was 8 years between our boys so i had forgotten alot of stuff so now i am abit more prepared lol we are doing the same hun with the jeans and stuff with girls i see they can be accessoriesd alot easily than what boys can gosh i am so excited i cant wait to have a girlie girl at least she wont pee in my face like boys can hehehe xxx


----------



## dairymomma

I snagged a TON of unisex newborn and 0-3 month stuff at a garage sale just before DS was born so I'm set clotheswise (I figure) until fall. This baby is a summer baby and my other kids were winter and fall so I might be between seasons and sizes with the clothes I have. I'm hoping I can reuse all the play clothes I have saved because they are all jeans and orange or red shirts/jackets. (We live on a farm so I need good play pants that hold up to wear and tear and shirts that are easily visible for safety reasons.) I've got my fingers crossed this baby won't need much for clothes other than a few nicer things for church and going to town. Otherwise, we've got a crib, carseat, strollers, playpen, swing, and bouncer from the other kids so I'm pretty well set. The only thing we really need to get is a new twin mattress/box spring because DS is moving from his toddler bed (which we'll convert back to a crib for the baby) once we get our basement remodeled. DH is going to start building bedroom walls today and the electrician is coming ASAP so FX we'll be moving our bedrooms downstairs in a month or so. (We aren't decorating or anything yet. Just doing the bare minimum needed to get our bedrooms moved from upstairs to downstairs so we have room before this baby comes.)


----------



## TheDoorKnob

I am very sorry Tasha x


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, dairy. You're 17 weeks already! That's so awesome. Not much longer until your anatomy scan. Are you staying Team Yellow?


----------



## dairymomma

I know! I'm feeling enough movement now that I'm able to stay fairly calm. I see my dr on Friday, will have a quickie scan or doppler to check heart rate, and then schedule my 20 week scan. Wow! I never thought I'd get to this point so it's amazing to me that I'm here! Only 3 weeks and I'm halfway done...Anyway, I'm staying team yellow. I personally would love to find out (just once) what we're having but DH is adamantly against finding out and I couldn't keep it a secret for 20 more weeks. I have thought maybe I could get the sonographer to take a decent potty shot for me so I can guess for myself. (That's not cheating is it? :haha:)


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks starry


----------



## newlywedtzh

So sorry Tash...keep us posted :hugs:

I am having the worst back pain!! I thought it was too early for back pain?? It's only on the left side and radiates down into my hip/butt. Coupled on top of this gas pain like cramp on the left side that seems to never go away. Been feeling this way the last couple of days. Will be 11 weeks tomorrow. Have a doc appt today (No scan tho:cry:) Can't wait to ask about it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! I admire the people who can wait to find out the sex I don't think I ever could do that! haha

p.s. I was under the impression you should stay away from taking any kind of fish oil while pregnant... what do you all take it for? Wondering if I should take it as well


----------



## Starry Night

Omega 3--particularly the DHA--is supposed to be good for the baby. I have even seen prenatal vitamins that come with a set of fish oil pills. Omega 3 is also supposed to help with egg quality. I have been taking it since my last miscarriage for that reason. My grandmother also told me to take it because she was told the same thing after having a series of miscarriages.

It's the cod liver oil that isn't good due to the excess of vitamin A. You have to look a bit harder for the kinds made from body oil but they're out there. Usually they're made from the smaller fish like sardines and anchovy so there won't be as much mercury either.

And I started getting back pain as I transitioned from first tri to second tri. It was so bad I thought I was getting SPD but it calmed down by 15 to 16 weeks. It's starting to come back though.


----------



## wookie130

I had my 12 week appointment, and it resulted in an ultrasound after all, as the nurse could not find the baby's heartbeat with the doppler...I've never been able to either, with this pregnancy so far. Baby was looking great, measures right on time at 12w1d, with a heartbeat of 158 bpm. I had the MaterniT21 test done right there in the office, so I should know if baby is looking good or if there are issues, and also the gender, within about a week and a half. Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## loves2snack

Hi, can I join. I am currently pregnant ( 4th pregnancy no births) after my 3rd loss. I would love to join and make new friends! I am currently on progesterone, 200mg 2x a day.


----------



## Starry Night

Wookie - my heart caught in my throat for a second when I read the mw couldn't find the hb with the doppler and I was so, SO relieved when I read the scan showed baby looking great!! That is fantastic news!!! :happydance: I hope the next week and a half flies by for you.

loves2snack - welcome! :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. :hugs: Congratulations on your pregnancy! Hope it's a happy and healthy 9 months that ends with a bee-utiful rainbow. :baby:


----------



## wookie130

Starry, yeah, it was kind of scary for a moment, but the nurses were wonderful in that they reassured me that it was fairly common for that to happen, and it was most likely due to the baby's position. Fortunately, they were right, as the scan was abdominal, and everything popped up wonderfully and quickly for me to see! Baby looked great, and measured a day ahead. 

I'm thinking this one is another :pink: , as I feel nearly the same as I did with Hannah. I suppose I'm sicker this time, but yeah.

Loves2snack- Welcome! This is a great thread, full of wonderful ladies. Congrats on your latest pregnancy, and I pray this one will be your rainbow. After 3 losses, have you pursued any recurrent miscarriage testing? Do you have any answers as to why you've been losing your pregnancies?


----------



## Starry Night

It will be interesting to see if you're right or not. I'm often amazed at how accurate momma's instincts can be. I strongly felt boy with DS and I really felt girl with this one in spite of all those online predictor tests saying "boy". lol


----------



## vietmamsie

good news Wookie!

Welcome Loves2snack!

Newly - My back pain didn't start until the beginning of the 3rd tri. It has been pretty intense, but with the help of daily acupuncture, it is going away! Maybe try acu if the pain continues?

Tuesday is my next scan, can't wait to see the little one again, I can feel him/her moving all the time. I love touching my belly when it rolls... I have a little too much fun trying to guess which body part I'm feeling... I have definitely felt arms, legs, and either a butt or head... hard to tell on that one!


----------



## jenny25

wooo wookie :D we had a scare with the doppler at mw appointment last week but as we found out i have an anterior placenta so she was hidding we did find her eventually lol :D

woo i have finally started getting the odd movements which is great :D though im feeling so rough again and with kieran sprouting teeth sleep deprived is a nightmare kieran used to be in such a good routine but the last 4/5 weeks have been terrible i want my good sleeper back


----------



## Starry Night

You'll probably get your good sleeper back. Kids go through crazy sleeping phases at times. My son was sleeping through the night at 6 weeks so it was always tough when he'd get the random 2 to 3 weeks of wanting to play at 4 am or staying awake in his crib until midnight. He wasn't crying so I'd leave him but the lack of sleep made for a cranky baby the next day. The worst phases for us though were his weeks of napping strikes. Oh my goodness, he was an absolute monster!!! How I got through was to remind myself "this is just a phase, it will pass" and it always did. There wasn't much else to do but try to stick to the routine as much as possible and wait it out.

That's great that you're starting to feel movements now! So wonderful. :)


----------



## jenny25

he hated his cot point blank started screaming one day so we decided to change it into a cot bed he has had some good nights but more bad nights at the moment of getting out of bed his routine didnt change at that point now if he gets out hubby takes him on the sofa or he allows him to wander around the livingroom until he climbs up on the sofa and falls asleep its a horrible routine hes in now :( 

im so chuffed im starting to feel her cant wait for it to be more regular xxx


----------



## LeeC

Have lots of catching up to do on this thread.... Just dropping by quickly to update. 6 week scan booked for Tuesday at 11am. 
Having a week from hell so will read back soon.

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## wookie130

Lee, good luck with your scan - it's coming right up!

Jenny- I've been contemplating the sleeping arrangement between my daughter who is nearly 11 months old, but will be about 18 months old when newborn arrives...they'll be sharing a bedroom, so it should be interesting. I considered transitioning Hannah to a toddler bed right then and there, but then I decided that at 18 months, she should probably still be in a crib, given that she's not climbing out of it, or is taller than 35". Little baby will sleep in a bassinet with us in our bedroom, and Hannah can stay put in her usual bed for the time being. I really am nervous about how I'm eventually going to get Hannah out of the crib, and into a bed. The idea of her possibly wandering around the house at night bothers me, and I'm just not sure how to help her make that transition. I have several months before I need to start worrying about it, but that, coupled with potty training, make me kind of anxious.


----------



## TheDoorKnob

I am 8+6 today and freaking out a little bit. I am having a lot and I really mean a lot of light yellow, thick and stretchy cervical mucous and cramps. Is this normal? I really cannot remember what my CM was like when I was pregnant with my son as that was 5 years ago.
I had my first orgasm in ages last sorry (sorry if TMI) we are avoiding sex but last night we fooled around. I'm hoping the cramps are from that or from stretching.

Is the CM normal at this point? It is sooo thick. My breasts still hurt but have lost their fullness. I am so worried I am having another MMC, I'm at the point I have had had MMC's in the past so quite scared.


----------



## Starry Night

I get all sorts of colours of cm. I think yellowy stuff is OK. Maybe call your dr/mw just to make sure.


----------



## newlywedtzh

My CM was yellow, stretchy and abundant until recently- freaked me out too!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Also think I lost the breast tenderness/fullness before 8+6. When is your next scan to put your mind at ease?


----------



## vietmamsie

TDK - I have had TONS of cm this whole pregnancy. At once point it developed into a yeast infection, but that cleared up after a few days of meds. With the yeast infection it was bordering on yellow/brown. Everything else has been clear, white or light yellow. As long as you are in that range it is fine! Just wear liners or pads, carry baby wipes to use after the bathroom and keep yourself clean!


----------



## TheDoorKnob

Thanks for the advice ladies. My next scan is Wednesday next week. Hopefully all will be OK. So weird that I have been feeling good and quite positive but now I am at the point where my babies have died and been MMC's I am freaking out and feel very pessimistic!


----------



## dairymomma

I only have time for a really quick update. Dr is pleased with everything so far and only did the doppler today. Found the hb after a little struggle cuz bubs didn't like the wand and kept moving away/punching at it. Still strong and steady around 153 though so :happydance: 20 week u/s and next appt in 3 weeks. Can't wait to see how much bubs has grown!


----------



## julesmw

I have my 20 week appointment on Monday and I can't wait. I had my anatomy scan on Monday and it happened to be the day I woke up with a terrible contraction. All day long I was having BH, but it wouldn't go away sometimes for 20 minutes. Like I was stuck in a contraction. The scan showed she is doing great in there, but it is freaking. me. out. I googled and googled and the only thing it sounds like it could be is Irritable Uterus. I am anxious to ask my doctor about it. I had a terrible day Monday, Tuesday was better, Wednesday and Thursday were mostly normal, and then today I woke up again and have had a terrible day with BH and even pain in my back. Ugh. I'm sure he will tell me everything is okay, but it doesn't feel like it is. At my scan, I asked if my cervix looked okay and they said it was fine. I was so worried I was starting to dilate - they are that bad. 

Did any of you experience something like this?


----------



## dairymomma

Okay, got caught up now that I'm home from work.

Lee-hope all is well at your scan on Tuesday!

TDK-Most of my cm is yellow. I've been keeping tabs on it because I'm slightly itchy at times down below and worried about a yeast infection. Dr wasn't concerned though. Just said to push fluids to flush things out, make sure I'm super clean (baby wipes are a good idea, Viet!), and wear looser undies for air flow. If it gets worse, I need to call and he'll get me a prescription. He's not totally sure it's a yeast infection. Thinks it could just be irritation since it's so intermittant (the itching).

Jules-I've had irritable uterus too. It's a pain. Literally. I do notice it's worse if I'm not hydrated so I try to drink more water.

As I said, things went well today. My only complaint is my pelvic bone is aching in the evening. It's not a cramp or even a bad ache but it's still uncomfortable and makes it hard for me to relax when I go to bed. I asked the dr about this because it's been a nightly thing the last two nights now (tonite makes 3) and it's literally a pain in the butt. Dr thinks it's caused by my pelvis and ligaments shifting and my sitting on my backside all day working on our tax stuff. He told me to make sure I get up and move if I'm sitting for more than an hour and to let him know if it gets worse. I'm seeing my chiropractor on Monday so I'm hoping he can put my pelvis back in place or give me some pointers on how to prevent this because it's so darn uncomfortable.


----------



## floridamomma

TDK I know exactly what you mean. I am walking by faith but I really feel no connection to this baby yet. I think we are just guarding our hearts. also the discharge I have been having massive amounts to the point I think that its blood. its normal from I what I know but if you don't stay extremely clean you will get a yeast infection.
dairy and jules- congrats you ladies are halfway there. are you ladies staying team yellow or going to find out the sex? or do you already know. sorry sometimes im so tired im not able to read all the pages I missed. 
AFM- I try to talk to the baby but if feels forced. I think I just am so scared to lose it again my latest lost was 10weeks and I though I was safe. I don't think ill ever feel safe, I haven't told anyone other than dh and my bf who lives in japan. im only 5 weeks and should probably tell people id want to support me through loss but they act like they expect a loss. and it really hurts when people expect your body to fail at the one thing it should be able to do. so I have kept it to myself and even after u/s we have one scheduled at 7+6 and then if everything is ok we get our first ob appt. I am still going to keep it to myself until at least mothers day. here in the us its in may ill be 18 weeks and probably huge.but ill just say im gaining weight or something. 
When did you ladies spill the beans


----------



## julesmw

Florida - its a girl. :pink: And I waited until after my MAT21 test came back to tell almost everyone. Only a couple of people knew before then. I was 17w 2d when I announced. Its hard after so many losses. Some feel better sharing, some feel better keeping it to themselves. Do what you need to do. :flower:


----------



## jenny25

florida i had a hard time connecting to this pregnancy this is the first time i have felt anything like this after all my losses i didnt think it was possible to feel like this but i put it down to the pregnancy came as a surprise and i had a traumatic birth and time after kieran was born i had to come of my antidepressants too so pregnancy hormones losses and the side effects was horrid but now im feeling abit more relaxed i still worry as i have one more milestone to pass and i will fully relax xxx


----------



## floridamomma

wow I know a few people who are having girls looks like they are taking over lol. 
congrats ladies. I will probably tell around mothers day .....maybe


----------



## Starry Night

I've definitely noticed a girlie boom on these boards. All my pregnant friends are due after me and a few are staying Team Yellow so it will be awhile to see if the girlies are taking over in real life too. When my son was born everyone was having boys.


----------



## wookie130

Prior to being pregnant with my own daughter, there was a girly boom amongst my friends. 7 of my friends were pregnant at the same time, and 6 of them had girls. Then, I became pregnant with a girl. It is wierd, as boys used to be more common, and I do think there seems to be an increase in baby girls.


----------



## Starry Night

In real life, the year before my son was born, all the ladies I knew (except for one) had boys. All the babies born the year my son was were boys except for one. The first baby the following year was also a boy. But then the other 3 babies born that year were girls. Last year only one of my friends had a baby and it was a girl. This year my SiL had a girl and now I am having a girl. So far, all my friends due after me haven't either found out the gender or aren't planning to. It's almost like Nature makes up for the imbalances.


----------



## julesmw

Starry - you passed V-day! Yay!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Jenny thanks for that it's hard because other people don't understand. But you ladies always give me hope that I will get to take this baby home


----------



## Starry Night

floridamomma - :hugs: There is always hope.


Has anyone ever had an irritable uterus? I was borderline with it when I was pregnant with DS but I can't remember if I actually had it or not. I was on bed rest already due to a partial placenta abruption and uterine notching so it didn't make much of a difference. But now I'm starting to get concerned for this pregnancy. So far everything has been absolutely perfect. I have had some extra pain and been taking it easy but yesterday the stomach tightening became quite strong and frightening. There was even a bit of contracting. It's not painful just really uncomfortable and baby is still wiggling around a lot. Right now only lying down with my feet up makes any difference. Even sitting upright makes things go tight and sore.

I have an appointment on Friday so just trying to hold on. I'm not in panic mode or anything but I am concerned. Yeah, I'm past V day but it's barely and I'm 2 hours away from any hospital that could support such a small baby.


----------



## wookie130

Starry Night said:


> floridamomma - :hugs: There is always hope.
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever had an irritable uterus? I was borderline with it when I was pregnant with DS but I can't remember if I actually had it or not. I was on bed rest already due to a partial placenta abruption and uterine notching so it didn't make much of a difference. But now I'm starting to get concerned for this pregnancy. So far everything has been absolutely perfect. I have had some extra pain and been taking it easy but yesterday the stomach tightening became quite strong and frightening. There was even a bit of contracting. It's not painful just really uncomfortable and baby is still wiggling around a lot. Right now only lying down with my feet up makes any difference. Even sitting upright makes things go tight and sore.
> 
> I have an appointment on Friday so just trying to hold on. I'm not in panic mode or anything but I am concerned. Yeah, I'm past V day but it's barely and I'm 2 hours away from any hospital that could support such a small baby.

Starry, with what you described from your last pregnancy, I'd definitely call your doctor before your Friday appointment if you experience any more contracting or pain. You don't want to take any risks, particularly with your obstetric history, and given the distance you are away from medical care. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, I'll most likely call. I'm just having a little trepidation about the reaction though as I called almost 3 weeks ago about a suspected yeast infection. The doctor said she couldn't tell unless she saw me in person but she'd wait until my next appointment. So I've been waiting 3 weeks to see about a possible infection. Now I'm concerned that the untreated infection (as I suspect I still have it) is what is triggering the contractions.:nope: I was told to call if it was worse but it hasn't gotten worse. It just hasn't gotten better and the few symptoms I've had have been very mild. I just get pain DTD so if I avoid that I often forget about it. I'm now regretting I didn't just call my GP.


----------



## floridamomma

Yay starry you passed v day!!! If it was me I'd call. Given your history you have the right to inquire when things bother you, and infections left to fester cause cramping and contractions well I know a uti can but a yeast infection probably could too


----------



## wookie130

Starry, your OB office should not be letting a potential yeast infection go like that for 3 weeks (!!!) during pregnancy. That is dangerous, to be honest, and yes, that could be what is causing symptoms of having an irritable uterus. I recommend that you call and demand to be seen without having to wait, or you find another practitioner that WILL address the infection, and see you now. 

AFM, I'm waiting on my MaterniT21 results. I'm praying everything is healthy and normal with this baby, and that I get a negative result. If not, that's God's will, and we'll deal with it. I also find out the gender with this screening, so it could be as soon as the end of this week that we know! :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

florida-there is always hope as Starry said. Hang in there! 

We are staying team yellow. I waver on finding out in 3 weeks (at my 20 wk u/s) but DH is adamant about not knowing until birth. I could never keep that kind of secret from him so I won't be finding out either. But according to the Chinese gender predictor thing and the ring test, I'm predicted a girl. Another boy would be nice because DH would have another little boy to teach about farming and fishing and all that kind 'guy' stuff but I secretly dream of tea parties and 'girl talk' and wedding dress shopping and all kinds of 'girly' things. Probably won't happen since my DD is turning out to be a bigger tomboy than I was and wouldn't that just throw a wrench into my dreams, right? :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. Dairy you are one strong momma as much as I want to wait to find out when I hit 20 weeks it would take an army to keep me from finding out. Plus dh says he wants to know


----------



## Starry Night

Well, I had to leave a message with the receptionist but I explained what was going on and that I said I'd like to be seen before Friday. Not much else I can do for now. At least the cramps and contractions appear to have stopped. Of course, I didn't tell THEM that. ha ha I hope I hear back soon. And DD has been wiggling and kicking up a storm this morning. Makes me feel a little better. I've also been getting some gurgles in my stomach making me hope that at least some of the pain is digestion-related.

I can't really threaten to switch practitioners because in Canada you can't really choose your OB. You're given the one your GP refers you to. Sometimes your GP allows you to request one but it's also up to the OB to take you or not. I wouldn't be able to get a new one without a new referral from my GP and that can take months. Right now my best option would be to switch to a midwife but those are in short supply out here. It's not impossible as my SiL switched at 37 weeks to a mw but she's in another part of the country. The ones here specialize in home births and I don't want one.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry- just be persistent. This is your health and your baby, so be as pushy as you have to be in order to feel comfortable.

I have an ultrasound tomorrow at 11w5d, last one was at 9w5d. I was reading blogs on MMC and freaked myself out. I read it before bed and then had a nightmare that there was no heartbeat, I woke up so relieved it wasn't real, fell back asleep and had the same nightmare! I'm really anxious about it, I almost don't want to let DH in the room. I don't know why. I'm way passed my milestones, everything's looked okay but I'm still so scared for tomorrow. I just want to be out of first tri. Which question is first tri over at week 13 or 14?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Also- another question. What is everyone's thoughts on this. Do you count chemical pregnancies towards your miscarriage history? I've technically only had two "miscarriages" but in order to have any testing done you need to have three, so I would count the chemical (which emotionally felt like a MC to me) but now, I would like to discount it bc the statistics of having a healthy pregnancy are less scary when you've only had two. Which I know is not fully accurate, but I would feel a lot better in this pregnancy thinking I've only had 2 if that makes any sense. So do you all count your past chemicals (if any) in your miscarriage history? Would you if you were me? The chemical was a very faint BFP at 12 dpo that got even lighter at 13dpo and disappeared by 14dpo - my period came 2 days late at 15dpo.


----------



## Starry Night

I would count a confirmed chemical but would probably be tempted to dismiss a suspected chemical. Not sure if a chemical affects your overall chance of a healthy pregnancy unless you have repeated chemicals, if that makes sense.

My doctor isn't in until the end of the week so I talked to the other doctor on call and she said that what I had sounded like BH so they won't be seeing me. Blah. Oh well. I'm supposed to call again if it gets worse but if I get really concerned I'll just hop over to the ER. We do have a smaller hospital about 30 minutes away so I could get an ambulance ride the rest of the way if it came to that. But I am feeling loads better and baby is moving lots so right now the plan is to be lazy this week and drink loads.

This is the Canadian health experience, unfortunately. It was the same way with my son and I had definite issues with him. I didn't get good care until I happened to be referred to a high risk specialist because my AFP results came back positive and they were able to find my complications while searching for possible spina bifida. They took my care into their own hands (my OB at the time was rather resentful of them taking over). Otherwise all I was getting was "nothing we can do, it will be sad if you lose baby....but....*shrugs". I'm serious... Sadly I'm now in a different part of the country and no longer have access to that beautiful, wonderful hospital.


----------



## floridamomma

Newlywed I think first tri is like midway between 13 and 14. And I had a confirmed chemical confirmed by bloodwork in dec 12 and a suspected in May 13. I only counted the one in sec but it is why they did my testing my ob used that one along with my mmc and mc at 10 weeks to be 3 mc required for testing. Even though most ob won't even really consider a chemical as a mc at all. I pushed the issue though
Starry well I hope the pain doesn't come back and you and the lo will be ok until friday


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yeah I guess I'm curious as to when the studies were done if they included chemical pregnancies at all.


----------



## wookie130

In my obstetric history and chart up in my OB's office, the confirmed chemical was counted as a miscarriage, and I think they should be treated as such. Some women have recurrent chemicals, and need testing and treatment to carry past 4/5 weeks gestation. I also experienced a sense of loss and grief after my chemical, as I did with my later MMC.

Starry, that's too bad about the Canadian healthcare system. While we have lots of choices here in the U.S. in terms of health insurance, practitioners, hospitals, etc., the main issue here is affording any of it. The cost of health insurance nearly breaks a lot of families, unless you're low-income, or on Medicare/Medicaid. It's pretty much a broken system here too, even under the Affordable Care Act. Affordable my ass!!! But, I'm glad to hear you're able to lay low until Friday (right around the corner), and that things have calmed down. Hopefully when you are seen, someone doesn't automatically label it as BH, and dismiss it...and I hope to God they treat that possible yeast infection. That is no joke!!!

AFM, still waiting on MaterniT21 results. I'm nervous. I mean, I'm excited to find out girl or boy so soon, but all of the possibilities of chromosomal abnormalities makes me afraid. A lot of this stems from me being a special education teacher, and I deal with children who have disabilities every day...after 13 years, I've pretty much seen it all. I love my child no matter what challenges he/she may have, but I think it's fair to say that most of us want a healthy child from the get-go. Hopefully by the end of this week, or sometime next week, we'll know.

I believe 2nd tri begins around the 13 1/2 week mark...


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - Don't get too hung up on numbers and statistics. Everyone and every baby is different. I think that all of our miscarriages, chemicals and mmc, should be counted as losses, because emotionally and physically they were traumatic and draining. My doctors count them all as well. 

AFM, had my 32 week appointment this morning... Head is down! One step closer to the natural child birth I have been dreaming about. But there always has to be some bad mixed in with the good... tested positive for Group B Strep, so i will have to have an IV in for part of the labor and a hep lock through out the duration of labor. Had been hoping to avoid that one. :/ oh well.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Had my 12(ish) week scan for NT ... On :cloud9:... everything looks good...measuring right on target... Got to see the LO moving around and kicking. Such a surreal feeling. I just keep thinking this can't possibly be real. Now when I will stop worrying about M/C'ing I don't know!... I think I'll be worried the whole pregnancy!
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

newly - congrats!!! I am so pleased for you. So wonderful. I don't think the worry ever ends but I think the excitement does start to build. I was about 16 weeks when I started to say "when the baby comes" rather than "if".

wookie - do you have genetic issues in your family or are you worried in a more general sense? I always worry about the downs and such too but more because I worry a lot! My aunt does have a mental handicap but I'm not sure what it falls under. My mom always just called it a "low iq". She had issues as a baby where she stopped breathing until she turned blue and it was after the second episode when my grandma started to notice her being different so I don't even know if she was born that way. But I grew up seeing how difficult it is to take care of someone with mental disabilities and I've always feared having to do that myself. I don't know if I'm strong enough.

I hope your results all come back normal.

viet - sorry you were diagnosed with Group B Strep. Our hospital always puts you on the iv as standard policy so yeah, it can be kind of annoying pushing that stand around especially when you have to go to the bathroom but other than that I didn't find it interfered. Hopefully the rst of your labour goes smoothly and you won't need any other interventions.

afm - woke up this morning to burning discharge so I'm not waiting for the doctor. I got dh to pick up some yeast infection treatment. This ends now! I had some HORRIBLE cramps last night but some farts (tmi) ended them so now I don't know how much is my digestive tract. I do have IBS so that doesn't help.


----------



## floridamomma

Starry I'm glad your getting some action even though you have to be the one to so it. You shouldn't have had to has a yeast infection all this times
Newlywed congrats on seeing the lo today. We may never feel completly ok but each day it will get easier 
Vietmamsie wow 32 weeks and we usually have Iv put in as a standard here too. It's not too bad but as starry said it's irritating when you need to get to the bathroom or attempt to get around
Woodie I completly agree about the chem pregnancy they hurt as much as any other


----------



## Mitchi

Great news newly! 

AFM- I'm now 22 weeks and have my next scan next Monday. We are staying on the fence in terms of gender but like everyone else I know loads of team pink at the mo so convinced I'm team blue! I "thought" I saw dangly bits on 20 week scan but I guess it could have been anything! 

I agree the worry doesn't end. I thought I'd feel happier once I started feeling it move, but now I worry about it not moving! 

Actually made the first baby purchases this week, which was a giant leap of faith in that this really is happening and I may soon get my rainbow. Pram ordered today-gone for the icandy peach 3 (eek!), but compensated for the expense (kind of!) buy buying Moses basket and stand on ebay.

Hope everyone else is well.

Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Mitchi - congrats on taking that first big step in making a purchase. It really is quite the moral victory. I choose to believe that this is your rainbow!

afm - I'm really starting to think it's my IBS causing a lot of my problems. It's been a few weeks since my last flare up and I have gotten rather lazy with my fruits and veggies since recovering from a stomach bug where I avoided them. So today I made sure to include a big helping with dinner. Tonight I'll try to make sure to snack on fruit rather than treats. I've been fairly constipated lately so I need to get things going!


----------



## Mitchi

Starry I have the constipation too and it's horrid! Defo fruit and veg helps. I also make sure I have wheat/bran based cereals in the morning as that helps loads too. xx


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-Glad you got to see baby and that all looks well so far. On BnB, the 1st tri boards say it's for 14 weeks or less (I think). I counted 2nd tri as 14 weeks and on.

Starry-that's insane that you have been pushed off like that! I'd be banging on the dr's office door demanding an appt with someone, anyone to find out what was going on. Hopefully it is just the yeast infection and your IBS. 

Vietmasie-32 weeks, already?! Wow! Fingers crossed baby stays head down. DS flipped breech at least twice during my last month. He did flip back but he ended up coming sunny side up so I had some pretty intense back labor. Still I'll take back labor over breech or transverse cuz it's an automatic C-section if they can't get baby to turn. Also, I didn't need an IV with either of my kids. With DS, the nurse put in an IV port (which I didn't want but she insisted) but it never got used. Waste of time and $$ if you ask me. I didn't get one with DD. Different delivery nurse and she didn't see the point if I wasn't getting an epidural. This time, I'm delivering at a different hospital and with a different dr so we'll see what his plan is.

Mitchi-that first purchase is always the biggie isn't it? I haven't bought anything for baby yet but it's mostly because I have nearly everything I need and what I don't have, I can't buy until I know what I'm having so I'll have to wait til Summer. :)

Holey Moley, I'm a sweet potato now! It's so hard to believe I'm 18 weeks already...Wow. I can't wait til my 20 week u/s now. Still not finding out but getting excited just the same.


----------



## julesmw

For all you girls that need to get things moving - dried apricots and lots of water are a magical combination. Seriously!

Newly, this is my fourth making it this far and each one has been categorized the same - weeks are broken up 13/14/13. So second tri starts at 13, third tri starts at 27. I'm sure offices are all different, but the ones I've been to don't break up weeks (as in 13w 3d each tri), they just group them as 13 in each and add the extra week to second tri. This has been the case in both states I've had prenatal care. Its a very opinionated topic, so I just go by what my DR says. I'd ask your DR at your next visit how he classifies trimesters. 

Starry - I'm dealing with possible IU. They will be checking my cervix at the next appointment (24w) and see if all this uterine activity is changing it. At my last scan my cervix was a healthy and long five - hopefully it will stay that way! I find I have certain triggers, and that if I sit it usually makes the contractions calm down. One day I had to lay on my side to get them to relax. So nerve-wracking. Definitely not what I need after all my losses. I'm already worried enough. I look forward to hearing what your doctors tell you on Friday.


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks everyone. I've been feeling much better cramps-wise. I have been passing a lot of wind since yesterday. Oh the glamourous side of pregnancy! :rolleyes: But emotionally I feel at my wits' end. I do feel blown off by the medical community and it happens every damn time I'm pregnant. The ONLY time my concerns were ever seriously listened to and respectfully considered was during my pregnancy with DS and I, by chance, got linked with a high risk OB at a children's hospital. They took the time to explain things to me and to give me a game plan should things go wrong. They investigated my concerns or had already proactively looked into things I had been worried about (ie. they checked amniotic levels with each scan & considered possible IU). But now I live far away. I feel like our health care system is set up to only work when things are going as they should. When they shouldn't it's always a "too bad, too sad". I thought the health system should be here for when things aren't going to plan. :grr:

I was feeling quite good earlier today but then I napped this afternoon and I guess it was too long a nap so now I'm groggy and gross and feel barfy. I just don't feel good and with my current mental state I read into everything. I feel like I'm doomed to have to just accept whatever happens, good or bad. Though I do plan on going to the ER should things get truly concerning. Just skip the phone call. I don't care.


----------



## GRGirl

Hi everyone, can I join in here? I find that I don't belong in the "regular" First Tri area and I need to post with people who get my apprehension and not just tell me to "think positively".

My name's Heather, I've had 3 :angel: since July 2013 and I'm currently 8w1d with what I hope is our rainbow baby. DH and I have a DS who is just over 2 yr old. My last appointment with the RE is 2/17 and then I'll be graduating to my regular OB. This is the longest I've gone other than DS- all my losses were before 6 weeks. So FX this one sticks!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome GRgirl! I'm so sorry to hear about all the losses you have had...especially in such a short time. That's so hard and sad. :( I really hope that this is your rainbow. Passing all of your milestones is a hopeful sign.

afm - physically, I am feeling much, much better today. But my morale is still low in the dumps. I hate being PaRL. :( I've had people tell me I'm just a hypochondriac or that I am allowing myself to live in fear. They just don't get it! Every little blip is going to make me panic because I know the worst CAN happen. I hate being treated like I'm just imagining things. Even if I am in this case I'd like to think my history gives just cause for any concerns I might have.


----------



## wookie130

Starry, people just have a way of not getting it, don't they? What you're feeling is 100% normal for someone in your shoes...we've all been there. Being PARL is so very hard. Our pregnancy innocence is lost after miscarriages. What else could possibly happen? It's such a worrisome, anxious time.

So, I missed the phone call today that would have revealed to me my MaterniT21 results. I'll call the doc back tomorrow. Blah!!!! That's frustrating! I could know right now if my baby is healthy, and if it's a boy or girl!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome GR girl! Have you seen a heartbeat? This one is the only one that we have seen a heartbeat with, so we had a good feeling about it after that point! It can be tricky in those other forums when you have recurrent miscarriages. I pretty much just stick to this thread and a few others in the pregnancy after loss area.


----------



## wookie130

Got my MaterniT21 test results back, and it's a normal/healthy baby BOY!!! :blue: I just about died! Having one of each will be so lovely...now I'm even MORE worried about things staying on the right track! But, we're so excited!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## melfy77

Great news!!! We would also like a boy at some point, but dh said that if our 4th is a girl then he'll accept the fact that he will be forever surrounded by pretty pink ribbons:haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, wookie! Having one of each does seem like a lovely prospect, doesn't it? And I'm so delighted that your baby is healthy. I am so happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jenny25

eeeek your gonna love boys just a word of warning make sure you cover there winky when changing them as they have a habbit of peeing at you in the face hehehe  

we had our 20 weeks scan today and she is perfect :D everything is looking good and weighs 11oz :D she is so stubborn already lol i also have a high anterior placenta so hence not feeling much movement if i do its usually hitting my cervix and the odd kick really low down im a little sad i cant feel her much as kieran was going nuts at this stage 

here she is


----------



## wookie130

Nice scan picture, Jenny! Congrats! :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Aw good news for everyone! Congrats Wookie and jen!


----------



## GRGirl

Wookie- yay! That's actually what DH and I are hoping for, one of each. With all of the repeat losses we've had, we've decided we're done with 2. if this baby works out, we'll be done, so I'll be happy with whatever we have but admit I'd love a little girl :)

Viet- yes this is the first time we've heard a heartbeat with any pregnancy other than DS and we've had 3 scans already, all with a hb and growth on track. We go in on Monday for our last one with the RE and then we move on to my regular OB, so I'm starting to get nervous for Monday now.


----------



## wookie130

Good luck GRGirl! :) I truly hope you're on your way to your rainbow! :)


----------



## Starry Night

congrats, jenny!

Good luck with your next scan, GRgirl!


----------



## floridamomma

I am not feeling so confident today. I feel like I don't have symptoms at all. No real nausea still tired but that's it. My nipples aren't as sensitive either. I was wondering and I don't know if you ladies know. If you take progesterone and you miscarry will it prolong it from starting


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I had those days during both my rainbow pregnancies, where I had few to no symptoms, and my confidence was shaken. At 6 weeks, your symptoms will literally come and go, and vary a lot from day to day. I also needed progesterone during my pregnancies. If you are going to miscarry, it will happen whether or not you're taking the progesterone, and it wouldn't delay the process by much at all, according to things I've read. Try to relax the best you can. Will you be getting a reassurance scan soon?


----------



## floridamomma

2 more weeks on the 28th. I usually get one by now but my new ob said to wait so there is no added stress. I'll be 7+6 then. The grandma of my nephew the dad mom told me yesterday while my husband was holding my nephew when are you going to give your husband a baby? what are you waiting? Tonight's a good night? That crushed me and hurt me deeper than I even knew possible she doesn't know that we've had three miscarriages in the last year trying to do just that and it hurt me so deep for someone to say that especially in the hospital while my sisters have my nephew what I should've had a baby before and after her


----------



## wookie130

Florida, that WAS hurtful, and I have no idea why people think they can make these rude and highly insensitive/overly-personal comments. It's like they have no filter, and all common sense goes out the window!

You know, I probably would have told her that you had 3 miscarriages. Sometimes the shock-effect can shut an obnoxious mouth quicker than anything. I would have said, "I have actually given my husband 3 babies in the last year, and we lost them. Not that it's any of your business." See what she says to that. As far as babies children are concerned, people just can't seem to leave well enough alone...they have to say SOMETHING, and it's usually hurtful or terribly personal.

I'll never understand it.


----------



## Mitchi

Hi Florida

It's so hard when people have no understanding of what you have been through and are going through. Been out with a friend today who is ttc and stressing after just 6 months as her cycles are irregular. I just want to scream at her as it's taken us 2.5 years to get where we are with so much heartache in between-she really has no idea! 

I had zero symptoms with this pregnancy, not even sore nipples until 2nd tri! So try not to symptom spot as every pregnancy is different (in fact I had more symptoms on my failed pregnancies!). Stay positive honey and keep praying for that rainbow. x


----------



## floridamomma

I keep telling myself that but it just shook the little confidence that I had going. If I wasn't pregnant I'd have no issue saying something but in already extra sensitive so I'm trying to just stay calm and build myself back up. Thanks for the kind words ladies.


----------



## Starry Night

florida - that was really mean what that woman said. I hate when people feel the need to make comments on our childbearing lives. No one can tell who is struggling with TTC, losses or who just doesn't want any more kids. Comments like that really are like poking open wounds. Making babies involves sex so I also feel like my private love life is being snooped on. 

And I didn't get steady symptoms until 7ish weeks. Then I felt like I was in hell. LOL Oi. I hope you are just having a milder pregnancy.

afm - need to book my appointment for GD screening. I feel like the instructions are not very clear as it seems various glucose screenings require different amounts of fasting. I think I need 8 hours which seems like a silly amount but hopefully I can book something for the morning so it won't be too hard to get that far without food.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies and I am having nausea


----------



## vietmamsie

Florida, just ignore comments like that. They hurt so much, but I have found that talking about it with DH after and making a joke of it really helps. As for symptoms, I just had some cramps and bloating those early weeks, my nausea didn't hit until 8 weeks. Remember, every pregnancy is different, so try not to worry too much about the symptoms.

I had my baby shower yesterday... it was so much fun, but i pretty much only ate sweets all day, so I could hardly sleep last night. Feeling a little sick today! Think I will stick to veg all day!

Last night my brother and sil called me to tall me they are expecting their first as well! 7 weeks along! I can't believe my little one will have a cousin! I never had any cousins, so I feel really happy about it.


----------



## floridamomma

vietmamsie said:


> Florida, just ignore comments like that. They hurt so much, but I have found that talking about it with DH after and making a joke of it really helps. As for symptoms, I just had some cramps and bloating those early weeks, my nausea didn't hit until 8 weeks. Remember, every pregnancy is different, so try not to worry too much about the symptoms.
> 
> I had my baby shower yesterday... it was so much fun, but i pretty much only ate sweets all day, so I could hardly sleep last night. Feeling a little sick today! Think I will stick to veg all day!
> 
> Last night my brother and sil called me to tall me they are expecting their first as well! 7 weeks along! I can't believe my little one will have a cousin! I never had any cousins, so I feel really happy about it.

Thank you. We did talk and he made feel quite better. 
Awe I'm glad our baby shower went well and I had some cousins by my kids have 6 now 7 cousins my sister just had a baby Wednesday and it's great. They argue like siblings but get along just fine.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- very insensitive. I am a "sharer" by nature and most of the people in my life know about my miscarriages. And part of that is so they can hopefully understand a little and I can avoid insensitive comments/questions like that! My SIL having the first grandbaby on my Husbands side was a very very hard 9 months for me as I was married and pregnant first and had two more losses throughout her pregnancy- so that was probably already an emotionally hard time for you. I had a thought though.. since you were able to have 3 healthy children and all of your tests came back okay- have they looked at your husband? Karyotype and semen analysis/ dna fragmentation test? "Bad" sperm can also cause DNA damage and miscarriage. 

afm, I got the NT scan results back (part 1- 1st tri) it says screening results 1:10,000 risk. So i'm assuming that is a low low risk? I know I've asked about this before and just want you guys to reassure me again. The results said that I was measuring 11.4 weeks (CRL 50mm). That is a day behind I was 11w5d the day I got the scan (it was 7:45am tho so early in the morning) If you guys remember I was concerned bc I was measuring a day behind ovulation consistently and now another day scares me. I'm sure it's nothing, but can you reassure me anyway? ha . I am petite (5'3") but my husband is tall (6'2") so don't know if it's a "small" baby or not. The tech at the time said I was measuring right on schedule. But on the bright side I am almost out of first tri!!(According to my OB it is 13 weeks) Don't have another appt. til the 28th of february... going to wait til after that to make the "big announcement". But just to vent for one second- Oi Vey- I would love to go to the bathroom!! It's been over a week! And I've been having headaches everyday, no appetite, and when i tried to eat fiber cereal this morning bc I knew i had to eat something I threw it all up in the shower.. wouldn't take any of it back tho... feels good to feel pregnant. Also I'm either REALLY bloated or I'm starting to show! I am petite so not much there to hide- going to see if the bump goes down after I finally go to the bathroom to be sure though lol.


----------



## wookie130

Newly- Your symptoms sound great! I would not sweat being a day behind AT ALL. Next time you go in, the baby may even be ahead. There's a lot of variance in those measurements, so take them with a grain of salt.

AFM- I got an OB phone call this morning, and apparently the urine sample they collected at my appointment 12 DAYS AGO came up with some bacteria, so now I'm on an antibiotic. 12 DAYS AGO!!!!!!!! I feel fine, so I wouldn't have known that I had some type of bladder infection. Sheesh, could they have told me sooner?


----------



## GRGirl

Wookie- that happened to me. I had an asymptomatic UTI and wouldn't have known except they tested my urine in the ER. At least they caught it though.

Newlywed- that's a very low risk. 1 in 10,000 is very low risk. And I measured off with DS the entire time (he was always a week or two ahead) and this one, first 2 scans I was 3-4 days behind, 3rd scan I was right on the day, and I'm not sure what I'll see today. They go through growth spurts, so in a week or two you might be ahead.

AFM- I go in to have a scan in about 4 hours. If everything goes ok (PLEASE!) I'll be released to my regular OB. I am super panicky (I get this way before every scan) and just worried out of my mind. I'm not entirely sure I can handle 4 losses since July without breaking. I just so badly want everything to be ok.

Part of it is DH convinced me to tell his parents on Saturday and it went well. I had to break down and buy some maternity clothes on Saturday too (the Progesterone bloat is making me HUGE- a lady at the mall stopped me to ask when I was due, and I'm only around 9 weeks?!) I'm scared that by doing those two things, that I "jinxed" this pregnancy. I'm beating myself up for doing them :(


----------



## Starry Night

wookie - argh! I hate when that happens!!! That happened to me after my last loss. The results sat on the receptionist's desk for 3 flippin' weeks!!! At least I know that didn't cause the loss as the day I was tested the scan showed an already-dying baby but by the time I was told about the infection I was already so sick. I had thought it was the dead baby sitting inside of me making me sick (and maybe it was) but the undiagnosed infection probably didn't help either.

GRgirl - It's so hard not to get superstitious about these things but you did NOT jinx your pregnancy. Good luck with your scan this afternoon. I will be thinking about you and hope everything is perfect!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks guy- I guess I'm just concerned bc I haven't measured ahead once the entire pregnancy. 

GR- I'm the same way. I sometimes have to talk myself down from a full blown panic attack while I'm waiting for the doctor to come in. But all will be okay! You got passed all of your other milestones, and I read somewhere that 8 1/2 weeks is the end of the embryonic period where M/C chance goes down. GL! As for superstition- I know how you feel, haven't done/bought anything and probably won't for a while.


----------



## GRGirl

Newlywed- just got back from scan and I'm measuring right on track at 8w5d so I've never been ahead this pregnancy either, just 3-4 days behind or on track down to the day.

Heartbeat was 179, baby 8w5d, we could see everything really well, including the umbilical cord :) I feel a bit better now.


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - I remember one of my early scans, around 10 weeks, they measured the baby and said I was only 8.5 weeks. I totally flipped out and almost started to cry, telling the doctor that I knew for sure I was X amount of weeks and that maybe the baby was not right. The doctor simply changed the angle she was looking at the baby and gave me a date that was a few days ahead! Take all the figures with a grain of salt. Every baby is different. The important thing is that he/she is growing!


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on the great scan, GRGirl! :happydance: Another step closer to your rainbow. :)


----------



## floridamomma

vietmamsie sorry I made a typo I meant your baby shower not our baby shower sorry lol


----------



## floridamomma

newlywedtzh said:


> Florida- very insensitive. I am a "sharer" by nature and most of the people in my life know about my miscarriages. And part of that is so they can hopefully understand a little and I can avoid insensitive comments/questions like that! My SIL having the first grandbaby on my Husbands side was a very very hard 9 months for me as I was married and pregnant first and had two more losses throughout her pregnancy- so that was probably already an emotionally hard time for you. I had a thought though.. since you were able to have 3 healthy children and all of your tests came back okay- have they looked at your husband? Karyotype and semen analysis/ dna fragmentation test? "Bad" sperm can also cause DNA damage and miscarriage.
> 
> afm, I got the NT scan results back (part 1- 1st tri) it says screening results 1:10,000 risk. So i'm assuming that is a low low risk? I know I've asked about this before and just want you guys to reassure me again. The results said that I was measuring 11.4 weeks (CRL 50mm). That is a day behind I was 11w5d the day I got the scan (it was 7:45am tho so early in the morning) If you guys remember I was concerned bc I was measuring a day behind ovulation consistently and now another day scares me. I'm sure it's nothing, but can you reassure me anyway? ha . I am petite (5'3") but my husband is tall (6'2") so don't know if it's a "small" baby or not. The tech at the time said I was measuring right on schedule. But on the bright side I am almost out of first tri!!(According to my OB it is 13 weeks) Don't have another appt. til the 28th of february... going to wait til after that to make the "big announcement". But just to vent for one second- Oi Vey- I would love to go to the bathroom!! It's been over a week! And I've been having headaches everyday, no appetite, and when i tried to eat fiber cereal this morning bc I knew i had to eat something I threw it all up in the shower.. wouldn't take any of it back tho... feels good to feel pregnant. Also I'm either REALLY bloated or I'm starting to show! I am petite so not much there to hide- going to see if the bump goes down after I finally go to the bathroom to be sure though lol.

my family and dh's know but it was my sisters boyfriend's mom so I don't know her and shes one of those obnoxious moms that tries to act young and hang out wit their kids. she smokes weed with them and all that stupid crap. we are waiting until our new insurance kicks in april first so he can see urology. its funny you ask that because the male doctor we went to see and get referred for testing said nope its not him its you!
congrats on seeing baby and baby being healthy. I think that is a relatively low risk. I had dates moved so many times throughout pregnancy a day here or there. they don't move due date unless its like a full week different because babies tend to catch up to where they should be


----------



## floridamomma

wookie that sucks. I float throughout different dr offices im a nurse and ive seen that happen so many times were people put things down and find it days later like oh ooops my bad well ill call the m soon. I always call by the end of the day for results and such no one wants to wit or have something going on they know nothing about
grgirl congrats on us hon!!!


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks everybody :) I have the weirdest swirl of emotions going on. I started taking Diclegis the last couple days so my horrible nausea is subsiding and I feel human again. I go through a couple hours of wanting to cry from sheer happiness and having so much hope that maybe this is it for me and then I get scared I'm "jinxing" this pregnancy by being happy so I get sad and worried again. 

I'm 9 weeks today which doesn't seem very far and I guess it really isn't but I haven't gotten this far since DS- all my other losses were < 6 weeks/very early losses (usually around the 4.5-5 week range, with one at like 5.8). After Monday's scan the RE told me she was no longer worried about this pregnancy anymore and I almost started bawling- I felt like I could relax a little if a specialist isn't worried anymore. I've had 4 scans with a HB and baby measuring ok, so she said she felt comfortable releasing me to my regular OB now. I'm just scared to hope but I'm so ecstatic I made it this far.


----------



## vietmamsie

GR - Great News! I feel like once there is a strong HB, the chances of mc go down so much. I think you have every right to get excited!


----------



## Starry Night

I realized last night that I have one more week until third tri! I still feel like things are dragging a bit but I'm hoping time will start to go more quickly soon. Maybe once my OB appointments go to every 2 weeks. I'm still at 4 week intervals.


----------



## dairymomma

Sorry it's been a bit since I last popped in. Our 14 year old laptop (which has been dying a slow and prolonged death) decided to take several steps closer to the Big Computer Trash Heap In The Sky last week and we just now got a replacement computer. I LOVE it. It doesn't take 10 minutes to load a page anymore! Anyway, so I'm back. Looks like lots of good news of late. Always nice to see on here. 

Florida-It sucks when people ask stuff like that. DH and I got questioned about kids as soon as our honeymoon was over. It only got worse as our one year anniversary approached and we still didn't have any pg news to announce. Finally I started talking about my 3 m/c and the questioners shut up for the most part. I still get asked if we 'plan' on more kids but DH and I both agree it's between us and us alone whether or not we continue having kids. 

Newlywed-I measured consistently 5-7 days smaller with both my kids. I know measurements can be wonky at this stage and I wouldn't worry because it's only a day behind at this point. I think it would be more of a concern if it suddenly dropped back a week or more since your measurements up to this point have been nearly right on.

EDIT: Oh wow! Just saw my siggy and realized I'm only a few days away from 20 weeks! :dohh: Here this whole week, I've been thinking I was still a week and a half away. I lost track of how far along I am. *Sigh* Pregnant mommy brain strikes again... :haha:


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry - I feel like the third tri has been flying by! Maybe it helps that I hadn't even started baby prep until about 28 weeks, so each week I get to tick off a few boxes and get things ready. I hope it starts to speed up for you as well!

Dairy - Already 20 weeks! Wow! I know how you feel about getting a new computer. We got a new mac about 6 months ago and it has been WONDERFUL! Especially after using a crappy netbook for the last few years! So nice to have a big, clear screen!


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - :happydance: at nearly reaching 20 weeks! I am so, so pleased for you. You so deserve this! Of course, we all deserve our rainbows. :winkwink:

viet - I hope you enjoy getting everything all together for the baby! Are you the next one on this thread to have a baby? I'm trying to think of anyone towards the end so my apologies if I've missed anyone!

We still have loads to get ready for the baby. Mainly, we need to start to get stuff so DS can graduate from the nursery. We've filed away our taxes and are hoping to use the return to start buying items. We still need a few things for the baby too. I want a new mattress pad for the crib and some more 3 month sleepers. Obviously, things like diapers, soothers and new bottle nipples. I plan on BFing this time but I wouldn't mind having some stuff ready for bottles just in case or if I decide to pump.


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry - Every time I read some else's to buy list, I end up adding more to mine! We are really lucky to have a baby shop just a stones throw from our house, like literally across the street and up a half a block, so I figure I can at least make it there in the early weeks if we need something. 

We have all the diapers washed and ready to go, but I think I should buy a pack of disposables to use until the cord falls off, and so I can get into the rhythm of caring for a baby before having to figure out the whole laundry rigamarole of cloth nappies. I have lots of wash cloths, different baby soaps, etc. We will wash in the sink to start, so no tub needed for the first few weeks.We Have plenty of clothes until about 6 months ready and washed. We have a nest to put in the bed with us, and a sling (I made it!) and a ergo carrier. My mom will bring us things like the pump and bottles when she comes out a few weeks after the baby. I sure hope I can BF alright, as pumps are just soooo expensive here! Basically, I feel like if the baby arrives tomorrow, we are totally set, but there are still a few things we are lacking!


----------



## vietmamsie

And yes! It has come full circle and I think I am the next to have a baby! I can still remember right when I joined this thread and there was a flurry of births going on. I was so nervous/envious hoping that my turn would come someday soon. Well, here we are! I am getting on up there! Hoping this little one stays snug for at least another 4 weeks, then all bets are off, the raspberry leaf tea will come out and we will be trying to get this show on the road!


----------



## wookie130

Viet- You're definitely in the homestretch now! I remember those last few weeks DRAGGING by...but as long as you're entrenched in baby prep, hopefully it will fly by!


----------



## Starry Night

Pumps can be rather expensive. My aunts and uncles had sent money as a baby gift so I used that to buy one and I still had to add some from my own pocket as I decided to go for more of a top brand. I wasn't able to pump though. I pumped after every feeding attempt for 40 minutes and my 'get' kept going down and down. It would take me all my pumping efforts to get one bottle's worth. So for the first week or so he at least got one BF feed a day. But then after a week or so it went down to only 5mL. DS never would latch (he kept falling asleep and letting go) so I don't know if it was a true supply issue or if I simply don't pump well. Hand expressing didn't go well either as I would only get a trickle.

I live 2 hours away from the nearest baby store so I have to plan things out ahead of time. I mean, there is a town 1/2 hour away where certain stores have baby sections but the selection is always very limited so there isn't much bargain hunting you can do.


----------



## vietmamsie

Since I live in Vietnam, most baby things are imported and super expensive. You can get the cheap Chinese brands, but I just wouldn't really trust them. We asked my mom for just a cheapy Advent manual pump and bottle set. The whole package is under $60 - not too bad. If I decide to go back to work earlier than planned, or the manual just isn't enough for us, we can get an Advent electric one that would work with the same bottles for about $150 here. Hoping BFing works for us and we never feel the need for an electric pump! I would like to do extended BFing past a year, but I figure at that point the baby would have dropped several feedings, so it wouldn't really be necessary to pump every day before work, etc. IDK, I guess we will just have to see how it goes!


----------



## floridamomma

I have a question ladies. I have been having debilitating gas its to the point it wakes me out of sleep in pain. I pass wind or it works itself out. Is there any safe gas meds or home remedies? Also I just felt a weird feeling like something in my stomach on the left side twisted up it hurt fir about 3 seconds then stopped. any ideas?


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I get this too! I really struggled with this yesterday!!! It's awful! I have no idea what to do. I just basically sat on the toilet, and kind of tried to just force it. In addition to the trapped gas, I am very constipated. I have no great ideas, other than upping our fruit and water intake.


----------



## floridamomma

I'll try that. Someone said colace is safe I'm going to ask the ob monday


----------



## wookie130

I think Colace is safe, actually. But yes, definitely get input from your OB first!


----------



## Starry Night

I had this in first tri as well. I had one point where I didn't have a bowel movement in 4 days! It was awful and I took a photo because my bloat bump was so big. lol I drank watered-down prune juice. That seemed to work the best but it wasn't a perfect cure. I still get bunged up a bit but that could be my IBS. It's normally not bad but it goes kinda haywire when I'm pregnant.

viet - I have a Medela electric pump. It seems effective but I just wasn't a good pumper. I'm hoping I am this time! I'm not letting myself stress about BFing but I am really hoping it works out this time. It sounds mean to blame the baby but my son really was a big factor as he has gone on to show that his personality is rather complacent and even lazy. We have to force him to learn new things. Every milestone has been a fight. Hopefully, dd is more of a 'keener'.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-my masseuse s-i-l taught me this trick. Rub your tummy with a firm clockwise motion to help with the trapped gas and constipation. This movement triggers the intestines to start working again. She also explained that the pinchy, twisty feeling on the left side is a valve of some kind in the intestines and if you are backed up or gassy, that valve usually isn't working quite right. I usually lay on my back to do the move and rub a circle using my belly button as the center point. It doesn't seem to work right away but it has helped in the past. I also increase my fiber intake, drink prune juice (apple works too but not as effectively), and avoid gas-inducing foods like beans.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies I'm trying the prune juice and rubbing first then colace if no improvement


----------



## melfy77

:hi:

Just wanted to say hi :)

Can't believe how time just flies!! Seems like yesterday you ladies were just getting your bfp's :)

Starry: DD1 was a nightmare to BF!! She would barely latch, suck for 2 min and be done. So of course my boobs were always engorged and she didn't gain weight. So I ended up pumping and get a decent amount (I had a Medela electric pump) and giving formula. When Zoe was 3 months old I was just fed up so I switched to formula. With Alexa, so far I can breastfeed her with no problem!!! She is doing great, putting up weight and will usually feed at least 10 minutes on each breast, so I don't feel like my boobs are always about to explode!! I didn't do anything different; the baby made all the difference:winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

melfy - that is so encouraging! Thanks for that! I know FF isn't the end of the world but if I can save ourselves the money that would be a huge help. And of course, people always want to know all the intimate reasons why you aren't BFing and I'm tired of talking about my boobs with everyone. :haha:

I also agree about the stomach rubbing. It really is a tried and true method. I used it all the time with my son's pregnancy and this one as well.


----------



## vietmamsie

Melfy! Good to see you... looks like you have your hands full with two babies! At least BFing is going well this time around!

Florida - up your fruit and veg intake, take some gentle fiber pills at least twice a day, and drink TONS of water. Hope it helps! When things stopped moving and got uncomfortable during the first try (around 8 weeks) I adopted this program. I haven't had any problems, and was able to drop the fiber pills once things got moving again!


----------



## julesmw

I know I said this before, but dried apricots and lots of water is a magical combination that makes a lot of people go. It really does work!


----------



## Starry Night

When I was in first tri fruits and veggies made me throw up and I had a HUGE water aversion so I wasn't able to use that very much. But it does help now.


----------



## wookie130

Starry Night said:


> melfy - that is so encouraging! Thanks for that! I know FF isn't the end of the world but if I can save ourselves the money that would be a huge help. And of course, people always want to know all the intimate reasons why you aren't BFing and I'm tired of talking about my boobs with everyone. :haha:
> 
> I also agree about the stomach rubbing. It really is a tried and true method. I used it all the time with my son's pregnancy and this one as well.

If you want to try BFing again, and live in the U.S., check with your health insurance company on whether they'll cover a double electric pump for you. I was able to get a dual electric Medela hospital-grade pump, and it was entirely covered under my health insurance policy.

That being said, I did end up FFing my daughter. People really do demonize formula this days, and there is A LOT of pressure to breastfeed. I know some will disagree with me, but I do believe there is a lot of hype surrounding the "research" regarding the specific benefits of breastfeeding...and a lot of these benefits are over-blown by a variety of "lactivist" outlets. A lot of the research has been torn apart by the actual medical community, and it's been recently discovered that two of the more significant benefits of breastfeeding involve fewer ear infections, and less gastro-intestional issues (diarrhea)...otherwise the different between FF and BF infants is quite minute. A lot of the other "research" and data regarding the benefits of breastfeeding does not PROVE anything about how BF babies have higher IQ's, are less likely to be obese, etc. There's some correlation, but the reality of it is, is that correlation does not equal causation. There are important elements of those studies that have also been excluded, and it makes the data completely skewed, and effects the outcome of the studies. 

Anyway, long story short, formula is not crap or poison, or any of the other things it's now touted to be...it's actually painstakingly created in a highly controlled environment, and the science behind it's development is more advanced than ever. It's a perfectly feasible and EXCELLENT substitute for breastmilk, and no woman needs to ever have to explain to anyone why she would choose to feed it to her child. No woman ever needs to be judged for it, or made to feel that she didn't love her baby enough to "try hard enough" to breastfeed. Formula feeding mothers are not lazy, nor or they uneducated. 

I am all about feeding your baby in a way that suits YOU and your BABY's needs. We need to stop acting like a mother's feelings and needs do not matter in this situation...a woman is NOT selfish if she doesn't want to breastfeed, nor does she love her child less than the next person. Breastfeeding IS great. And you know what? Formula feeding is too!

Anyway, that's my soapbox. I've spent a lot of time researching this subject, due to my own difficulties breastfeeding my daughter last year. Every woman needs to choose, and decide what is best...because breastfeeding is NOT the best choice for EVERY woman and baby. That is why the alternative (formula) was created in the first place!


----------



## melfy77

Wookie: Well said!! I was formula fed. I don't have any allergies and I'm not obese nor overweight. If anything I'm underweight according to BMI. I'm not a genius, but I'm smart enough...well after my morning latte:haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for all the advice ladies. And I agree on the bf that was well put. My 7 yr old gifted student who has always been advanced and reads and writes on a higher grade level than she is in was exclusively ff so I don't think it truly matters. And my 5 yr old who was fb used and still sometime does get terrible ear infections. In fact she had tubes put in her ears


----------



## dancareoi

My eldest is extremely bright, he started at a Grammer school last September and is currently achieving A* in maths and science.

He had the tiniest drops of breast milk as if didnt work very well. As you can see no bad effects on him and has always been very healthy.

Second had a little more breast combined with formula. She is very bright but did have ear problems.

Third had mainly breast, he's only 3 but doesn't seem at the moment to be on a par with the others, but still early days. Also, although not officially diagnosed. He may be asthmatic slightly!

My current one is also mainly breast so time will tell with her.

At the end of the day bf is something that should be enjoyable as well as rewarding. If it doesn't work, or you struggle or you are in pain doing it, then at the end of the day it should be whAt works best for you and baby


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not in the States so I can't get any insurance coverage for pumps and it's pretty pricey to rent them from the hospital. Though I was in the hospital for 5 days with DS and they let me use theirs while I was there and I never got anything out of it. We'll see what happens this time though.

I definitely don't plan on stressing about it though. I would really like to save the money though. That's my motivation. :haha: But I know how prone I am to anxiety and depression so I have to take a relaxed approach and do what is best for my mental health. My children are going to need a momma who can hold her act together which may mean FF. I mean, all credit goes to the moms who can fight through the really tough times and stick with it but I don't have that sort of fight in me. I'm starting to be OK with my neurosis. ha ha


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Wookie! There is way too much pressure put on women these days to BF. I would like to do it, but I'm not opposed to FF either. My mom BF my brother for about 6 months, but for some reason with me, it fit her life style to mix BF with FF. I guess by 6 weeks I only wanted to be FF! I have had horrible food allergies my whole life, and have developed two rare and near fatal blood infections as a baby and young adult, but who can point figures as to where those came from. I do wonder if my uncontrollable sweet tooth came from being FF!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

qWookie, I totally agree with what you've said. There is lots of hype on how good breast feeding is and I genuinely don't think that one is better than the other. There is absolutely nothing wrong with formula feeding and that's what I chose to do with Emelia.
I had no desire to breast feed at all and Im the same second time around, just a purely personal choice. Personally I wanted to know how much she was getting at each feed and a routine from day one where she fed every 4 hours and slept inbetween. 
Breast feeding works great for some but not for others, personally I don't think I could cope with feeding on demand with breast feeding and being used for comfort a lot of the time. 
I think that I coped so well first time around with motherhood due to the fact that I was formula feeding, I know that I would have found it difficult.

I've had comments from some people as though it was bad that I didn't even want to or try but its such a personal decision and no one shouLd be made feel bad about it either was. Both methods equal just as healthy babies.


----------



## floridamomma

Justkeeptryin said:


> qWookie, I totally agree with what you've said. There is lots of hype on how good breast feeding is and I genuinely don't think that one is better than the other. There is absolutely nothing wrong with formula feeding and that's what I chose to do with Emelia.
> I had no desire to breast feed at all and Im the same second time around, just a purely personal choice. Personally I wanted to know how much she was getting at each feed and a routine from day one where she fed every 4 hours and slept inbetween.
> Breast feeding works great for some but not for others, personally I don't think I could cope with feeding on demand with breast feeding and being used for comfort a lot of the time.
> I think that I coped so well first time around with motherhood due to the fact that I was formula feeding, I know that I would have found it difficult.
> 
> I've had comments from some people as though it was bad that I didn't even want to or try but its such a personal decision and no one shouLd be made feel bad about it either was. Both methods equal just as healthy babies.

I believe it's good but I believe ff is as well. Your statement is so true. Sometimes I fee like its a fad like everyone going began all of sudden or many of the others we go through


----------



## dairymomma

I believe that breast feeding is slightly better but I have nothing against formula feeding either. If it didn't work, then it wouldn't be in the stores, doctors wouldn't recommend it, and kids wouldn't thrive on it. I personally choose to BF but was a FF baby myself and have had to FF both my kids because my milk supply disappeared around 5 months. I do wish I could have nursed longer but it just didn't work out for me. I've been called out for starting to FF and it's like, "seriously?! Why do you care? And since you are wondering (which you shouldn't be) I CAN'T nurse because I have no milk. Thanks for making me feel like a horrible mother." Either way, you are caring for your child in the way you feel is best so I don't see why some people have to be so pushy and opinionated about it.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy- Absolutely! :)

Why is my morning sickness rearing it's ugly head again? I thought it had gone away!!!

Blah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRGirl

Wookie- I'm right in the middle of what I think is the peak of MS for this one and I am SICK as a dog :( :( I'm so sorry yours came back. I keep trying to remind myself it's still better than what I had with DS (I had hyperemesis until 26 weeks that time!), but it's so hard in the moment. I've been waking up gagging in the middle of the night the last two nights and I HATE that part!


----------



## GRGirl

floridamomma said:


> I'll try that. Someone said colace is safe I'm going to ask the ob monday

I just asked my RE this last week. She said Colace is fine, drink more water, more fiber and fruit, try prunes. I'm having bad constipation and gas so I am trying the juice, eating prunes, and Colace occasionally. NOT fun :(


----------



## newlywedtzh

Haha Florida if someone asked me to describe pregnancy in one word.. for me it would be: *gas* But those symptoms have seemed to started to decrease. I tried to eat a lot of veggies and drink lots of water

I have started to have an increase in MS with actual vomiting the last two weeks. isn't this the stage when it's supposed to go away and not increase? And I was afraid this was going to happen. I have had migraines all my life and I was terrified about the pregnancy headaches.. thought I was gonna be okay butttt....nope. for the last week I don't think there was a day I didn't wake up with the start of a migraine. I've been popping tylenol like crazy which I hate (I only take any kind of medication unless i HAVE to) but I can't function with them. And Tylenol doesn't do much... it eases the pain for a few hours and as soon as it wears off the headache is back again. Honestly- I think I've had the SAME headache the last week that I just keep masking the symptoms of for a few hours at a time. Anyone have any other remedies? I was thinking about acupuncture but I've done it before and I never noticed a difference with it. I have an appointment on Friday but I feel like they're just going to tell me the same thing I already know "take 2 tylenol and drink a coke for the caffeine" 

But other than that doing okay over here... After my appt. on Friday I am going to make the "BIG" (Facebook) Announcement. Still seems so surreal and I STILL find myself not wanting to "jinx it" by accepting it. 

Now that I am not worried about miscarrying... I am worried about incompetent cervix, and preeclampsia, and premature birth... ugh.. Being pregnant is stressful and scary... But I've been told by everyone that your first pregnancy (for me not really my first- but first with a good chance there will be a baby in my arms!) is scary bc you don't know how your body will be. I just have to remind myself that the odds are in my favor now and that all of the people walking around this earth were born to some mother. Our bodies are made to do this- Just going to repeat those phrases to myself for next 28 weeks :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

newly - sorry you're having such nasty headaches. I don't really have any tips to deal with them though. My MS got the worst just before it started to get better though I was about 20 weeks before I stopped taking my anti-nausea medication. Hope yours goes away soon.

And yeah, the worry never really goes away. My OB keeps reminding me that the odds of losing the baby at this point is 1 to 2% but that doesn't seem to stop my anxiety. The other day I convinced myself my waters were leaking but I think it was pregnancy incontinence. Whoops.

GRGirl - sorry you're feeling so sick. I hope you don't get hyperemesis again. I had 24 hour sickness in first tri as well. It wasn't fun. :(

afm - GD screening today. I don't mind the orange drink so not worried about that part. I am not really expecting to have it though.


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-most of my pregnancy headaches are actually triggered by something in my neck or spine being out of alignment and the hormones just make it worse. If I find I'm getting consistent migraines (more than 3 days in a row), I head straight for my chiropractor's office. Just be sure to tell them you are pregnant as there are some adjustments they either can't do or have to modify due to pregnancy.

Ugh...Not looking forward to the GD test. With DD, if I ate too many sweets, I got the world's worst case of heartburn and Tums only did so much. So when I went for my GD test, I had to sit thru my dr appt with an upset stomach and a throat on fire. Couldn't take anything for it either until my blood draw was done. I've got the same pg symptom this time-if I OD on sugar, then heartburn galore!-so I'm expecting the same thing will happen when I go for my GD test. Not looking forward to that. Am looking forward to my 20 wk u/s on Thursday though. Can't wait to see how much bubs has grown.


----------



## julesmw

Starry Night said:


> When I was in first tri fruits and veggies made me throw up and I had a HUGE water aversion so I wasn't able to use that very much. But it does help now.

Me, too. I couldn't stand plain water for several weeks. Isn't that weird? Glad I'm over that one!


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - I have had AF related headaches on and off for years. Usually at migraine hits the day before AF comes. I was hoping that I wouldn't have them once I was pg, but I couldn't be more wrong! For the first 14 weeks I had a 3-4 day migraine most weeks. I did a little research and added an additional 18mg iron supplement to my usual 18mg in my prenatal. It did the trick! I have been migraine free since!

Dairy - GD was pretty bad. I eat a lot of sugar, but nothing could have prepared me for the drink they gave me - one cup of white sugar mixed with warm water. I had the worst stomach ache until I was finally able to eat real food!

Newly/Starry - I feel like I have been pretty chill this pregnancy. I guess since I have already had so much heartache over all this baby business, its sort of like it can't really get much worse. That being said, I am so happy to be in the home stretch. It is really nice knowing that if my baby was born today, it would have a REALLY good chance out here in the real world. Part of me still wonders if I will end up with my take home baby this time around. The way my luck has been with TTC, I wouldn't be surprised if this isn't our take home baby, but just keeping positive, there is nothing more you can do, right?


----------



## Squig34

Hi PARL ladies, I love following your progress and hearing how you are doing. I have been stalking for a while and have a question:
Have any of you managed to either get past your usual M/C milestones and/or had a take home baby without having been given any kind of supplements from the doctor ie - did you just finally get lucky that the baby stuck, or have they all been sticky because of help? My RMC has said she won't give me anything next time (not pg at the moment) which I'm not happy about, I don't think that 'cross your fingers and hope for the best' is acceptable after 3 losses, but I just wondered if there were any positive stories in that vein! Thanks :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Squig- This pregnancy was the first with "help" I took baby aspirin, DHEA, a pre-natal, and Folgard (Prescription Folic Acid) while TTC. Clomid (No problem ovulating.. just had long irregular cycles and the RE thought my eggs may have been "over-maturing" prior to release- I will say I haven't been able to find anything significant to support that Clomid does anything to better the egg quality in women with long cycles or RMC- but who knows maybe doctors know best) Then 400mg/daily of progesterone starting from BFP + Baby aspirin + RX Folic Acid + Prenatal. This BFP was the first Clomid cycle and first cycle after taking all the supplements. I'm surprised they won't prescribe you progesterone at least.


----------



## Starry Night

I have not been given anything but this time around I started taking fish oil from the point of my last d&c. I also added some extra folic acid until I was about 7 weeks pregnant (I was gagging on all the pills I was taking so I had to stop). Like newly, my cycles are very long which can make over-mature eggs and the fish oil and extra folic acid are supposed to help with egg quality. I do think that has been my problem as the ones I lost always were measuring behind with low heart beats, had misshaped sacs and had little bleeds around them. I figure I got lucky with my son as I had lost a fraternal twin but also had other complications and he somehow survived it. I only took prenatals with that pregnancy.

I had already been taking Vitamin D and B12 as my doctor had said it helped with TTC but they didn't prevent my previous two losses. I still take them though as my Vit D gets too low when I stop the supplements.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi Squig, sorry for your losses. Have you had testing and it found nothing wrong? I would recommend that you take a low dose aspirin each day before ttc and throughout your pregnancy. I was told by two doctors that it can do no harm at all but can and does work wonders. Also I see that you've had a loss at 7 and 8 weeks. One consultant that I seen told me that losses at that stage indicate blood clotting problems.
Luckily my tests came back borderline high for clotting and so I was prescribed low dose aspirin and clexane but yours could be slightly high but just not high enough for clexane to be used. I was told that clotting levels of 10 and under are normal and mines only came back at 11 and 12 whereas some ladies results are in the 20's and 30's. Anyway what Im trying to say is a low dose aspirin is only a 1/4 of a normal aspirin and def. worth trying even if your tests came back with nothing.
Best of luck, its too devastating for anyone to keep going through more losses and just keep putting it down to bad luck.


----------



## Mitchi

Hi Squig

I did take the droids, heparin and progesterone for this one to work, but there is plenty of things you can still take that are not prescription only if your Dr won't prescribe anything. You could try low dose aspirin but it's a debatable issue about whether it helps or not. I took it the cycle I got pregnant until 6-7 dpo as can apparently help implantation but then stopped it until 12 weeks when I came off the heparin, as some evidence it can hinder not help the pregnancy. I also took high dose folic acid by using multiple 800mg folic acid tablets from H&B and I took 1000 units of Vitamin D daily before conception and have carried that on when pregnant. I also took 600 mg of coenzyme Q10 daily (cheapest place is online at simply supplements if in uk) whilst ttc to improve egg quality, but again would stop it at 6-7 dpo on each cycle as it's an anti oxidant which again may hinder things when pregnant. I didn't use any of this on previous pregnancies so hopefully it all helped! 

Hope this helps

Xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Never say never, its good to see you still manage a post even though your busy with two kids now...yeah Im 30 weeks now, its really going quick this pregnancy!
You were right then about another boy...Im sure I remember you saying that you were certain you seen a "middle leg" at your scan!
I wish I could see it for myself that Im having a boy..the 20 week scan the doctor froze the screen to let me guess but before I could even see..she said boy! Then at 28 weeks my growth scan I asked them to confirm it and the cord was between the legs! Im sure it is a boy but I have niggling doubts until I see it for myself!

Davies, how exciting you's had your sweep by now, any sign of anything happening...if not I cant believe your being induced next week 7th March! Im excited to know what you have as you've stayed team yellow.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well


----------



## vietmamsie

Squig34 - this pregnancy has had some help, both holistic approaches and medical ones. Starting about a month before I wore moonstone every day, carried amber and a few other stones in my bra daily. I surrounded myself with positive energy - rose quarts has been a main stay in our house for the duration of this pregnancy! I had a chemical the month before my bfp. I was on baby aspirin at the time along with prenatal vitamins. I went to the doctor at 4 weeks, and requested progesterone - 400mg daily for the first several weeks. I am actually still on it (only 100mg daily at this point) but will be stopping at the end of this week. 

I hope it was the stones that did it, but I think it really was just the progesterone!


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-I took a prenatal, progesterone, and baby aspirin from BFP to 14 weeks. I stopped the progesterone then but kept the baby aspirin up until about 17 weeks when I started forgetting to take it. Now I just take it when I remember. We know I have a problem with progesterone levels dropping too soon (around 8-9weeks) so I supplement to compensate. DS and DD were successfully born at term on 200mg/day but I upped it to 400mg/day with this baby. I also have had unexplainable bleeds during the first trimester which may or may not have caused some of my miscarriages but clotting disorder testing came back negative. My thyroid *might* be off kilter but I'd be considered barely borderline hyperthyroid if that's the case. Have to talk to the doctor about that tomorrow but I doubt he'd medicate me even if I weren't pregnant. I'm also working with a naturopath who found I trend to estrogen toxic when pregnant and he feels that for some reason, my body turns extra progesterone into estrogen. He's also discovered my thyroid isn't functioning quite the way it should but we can't do much about it until I'm not pregnant anymore.


----------



## Starry Night

It looks like I'm going to have to take the 2 hour glucose test. I technically passed the 1 hour test but it was very close. My OB feels it's safer if I just go for the next text. I don't really mind the test itself but there goes my day....And with the 1 hour test I did start to feel a bit queasy by the end so wondering how the 2 hour will affect me especially as I"m having a stronger dose as well.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Starry...icky. The GD test was not my favorite in the world, and last time, I only needed to do the 1 hour, as I passed that. Good luck!


----------



## Squig34

Thanks to you all for the useful information you provided - I think I will try aspirin the next time but I would also like progesterone (I always start spotting very early with my pregnancies so I think there might be an issue) which RMC has said she won't give me and I don't think I can get myself. I will be pushing for it nonetheless as I feel that my future baby and I deserve a chance at trying something which might help!
Justkeeptryin - I had a whole load of tests which came back normal and was then told a couple of weeks ago that I needed more. I think they look at clotting in more detail and autoimmune. So it's possible there is something that I don't know about yet.
Dairymomma - I suspect there is something not quite right with my thyroid too as although the numbers are within normal range, they are all over the place. RMC has been dismissive so far of my theory!
Anyway, I have heard of another RMC who will prescribe things like progesterone so I'm trying to get to see him too but nothing scheduled yet.
Thanks again for responding and sending wishes for smooth remainder of pregnancies to you all :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

I think I have figured out my headache remedy: *Caffeine!* I reduced my caffeine intake while TTC bc I knew it would be hard to go cold turkey.. then didn't have a drop of anything with caffeine from BFP until now. (Scared of the Miscarriage correlation plus an aversion to anything coffee) but yesterday I was at wits end and drank a cup of coffee with the tylenol- and voila! this is the longest I've gone without a headache in while. I think I'm going to drink a cup of half-caff coffee every morning to hopefully stave off the headaches. Does everyone think this is okay now that I'm 14 weeks?


----------



## GRGirl

Squig- with this one, I am on baby aspirin and prenatals with extra folic acid daily. I also started Progesterone 3 days after ovulation and I've been on it until yesterday actually @ 10 weeks when I started to wean off it (instead of 200mg/day, it'll be 200mg every other day). All of it is just preventative as my RE doesn't even know if I "need" it. The baby aspirin is because I do have low Protein S but it was just borderline and the Progesterone is something she gives all her patients. I'm not even sure if it's necessary but I know it's made me feel better being on it. FX it'll all work!

Starry- yuck I'm sorry :( I have reactive hypoglycemia so I thought for sure I'd fail the glucose test w DS but I passed (barely though). I just followed the GD diet the best I could as a preventative measure and my Dr at the time told me not to worry about taking the 2 hr one. I remember it made me feel REALLY gross after taking it, like stomachache and migraine for hours after :( No fun.

AFM- I'm super excited. Had 10 week scan yesterday and baby's HB was 175, it was moving all around, and measured 10w1d so even a day ahead :D I was also told to start tapering my Progesterone which I am SOOOO relieved about. 1) I was convinced I wouldn't get to the 10 week mark with this pregnancy and 2) the Progesterone contributes to my 24/7 nausea so cutting back on it is a relief.

So happy right now (and scared to be happy, the usual mix of emotions).


----------



## wookie130

Newly, it was probably okay from the get-go! One full cup of coffee a day will hurt nothing, I promise! You can safely have up to 200 mg of caffeine a day. I NEVER miss my morning cup, I'll tell you, or it's headache HELL! It's fine, honey. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-I avoid caffeine altogether because I drink way too much of it otherwise. But I've indulged in the occasional cup of iced tea or pop during this pregnancy without any troubles. It'd probably be fine at this point.

Squig-If your doctor isn't doing anything and you have obvious signs that something isn't right, then I'd def switch. I switched drs this time because my last dr told me straight out that I was going to m/c even though I was only 4+3 at the time. Her reasoning? I got pg too fast after my last two miscarriages. I told her that DH and I had been preventing pg but it didn't matter. She still blamed me for my bleeding issues and hasn't been very supportive my last few pgs so I got fed up. My new dr is AMAZING. I'm so happy I switched. Also, if you can't get progesterone pills via prescription, look for a natural progesterone cream. You can usually find them in health food stores or online (Amazon I think carries a few).

20 week u/s went good. The tech was happy with the measurements, dr didn't see anything to worry about, and even though I requested NOT to find out, the tech had a pretty good potty shot on the screen while measuring the femur length. Didn't see anything that made me think "Boy!" so pretty sure my gender prediction of Girl is holding true. Will have to wait til delivery to be certain but that won't stop me from thinking pink. :)


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - congrats on the good scan! And I'm so glad your new doctor is working out for you. You're half way to finding out if your pink predictions are correct! The not seeing anything between the legs just might be a clue...unless you have a boy who is shy. ;)

afm - third tri! Finally! this has got to be one of the slowest pregnancies. LOL I'm still at 4 week appointments but am hoping I get to go to 2 week after the next one. That should speed things up.


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry - Wahoo for the third tri! Your in the home stretch!

Dairy - Great news about the positive scan! I hope your gender prediction is right! I keep waiting for a good potty shot, but they never seem to give me one... I am pretty sure I could spot if it is a girl or boy at this point! I have been surprised at how chill my doctor are about me not knowing the gender - I guess it is really rare for women here to request not knowing!

GR - Wahoo for 10 weeks and a good scan! Always makes us PARL gals feel better when we have a good one early on!

Newly - I kept having one coffee every other day or so for the first few weeks - finally around 14 weeks they started to make me feel sick, but lately I have been back on the occasional one - once a week or so. I think its fine, just don't over do it!

AFM - had my first contraction yesterday while at lunch out alone! Yikes! But happy to see my body getting ready and preparing for this little ones arrival! It also just seemed to be a one off... I thought braxton hicks usually came in sets? Anyone else have third tri contractions randomly?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Squig- Hope you can get into another Doctor soon! 

Dairy- congrats on 20 weeks! 

AFM- Heard the heartbeat on the doppler today for the first time and the baby moved while she had it on there too! I made the official FB announcement right after the appt... i was literally shaking when I hit "post":haha: No going back now on telling the world. i told myself this is the day i would STOP worrying and I'm really going to try from here on out to enjoy this miracle. On top of the excitement of sharing.. I also received an e-mail from a close friend who I had a sad falling out with last year. (She literally sent it 15 minutes after I posted the news) AND got a call for a really great job opportunity! I feel as though all of these good things are too good to be true, but after the last year being a rough one I should try to embrace the rainbow after the storm. 

One thing did come up tho- My 11 week urine sample had bacteria in it. I don't have any symptoms of an infection but she prescribed me Antibiotics and said not to worry (yeah right- even after I said I wouldn't) Should I be concerned? 

SO happy to see all the good news on the thread!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

We're having a boy :blue: what a way to complete our family &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Tracie!! Congrats on a :blue: baby!!!

Newly, this same thing happened to me. You'll want to take the antibiotics. Even a minor symptomless UTI can lead to kidney infections and even pregnancy loss if left untreated. The antibiotics are safe, and will kick the bacteria.


----------



## floridamomma

Been silently stalking last few days. I'm a bundle of nerves right now. Sitting in waiting room with dh to have our first scan. We are 7+5. Please pray for us


----------



## newlywedtzh

Positive vibes your way FLorida!

Thanks Wookie- I will take them asap


----------



## floridamomma

Our little one measuring 7+4 hb 176!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wookie130

Florida, that's great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Starry Night

floridamomma - congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! Things are looking really good for you. I'm sure your dh is very happy and relieved too.

tracie - congrats on joining Team Blue!


----------



## floridamomma

Starry and woodie thank you. He is very happy he actually cried. 
Congrats on all the good news ladies it really warms my heart to see so many deserving women getting closer To their rainbows


----------



## vietmamsie

Tracie - Congrats on the little boy! I am so happy for you!

Floria - AWESOME NEWS! I am so happy for you and your family!

Last night I had the WORST nights sleep ever. I had two contractions right in a row - the first one woke me up and sent me into a panic, very soon after the second one started. I had to wake up DH because I was totally stuck and couldn't move. He helped me into a more comfortable position and a road out the second one without as much panic. Luckily that was it, but it was pretty scary. I was up for a few hours, just waiting for another one to hit. If I continue getting these during the final few weeks of pregnancy, I need to try to learn from them, not be totally freaked out when they happen. I also think it is time we pack up our hospital bags just in case.


----------



## julesmw

Love it, Florida!

Newly - such a big step! I'm so happy for you - getting to share your excitement with everyone!

I had a rough day stuck in bed on my side drinking tons of water trying to keep contractions at bay. I could get them to stop, but they would start again every time I got up. Grrrrr....... I hope tomorrow is better. The office is closed for the weekend and on Sunday we are staying overnight in a cabin to celebrate our anniversary. Really don't want to be dealing with this right now. :nope:


----------



## floridamomma

Vietmamsie thanks. And it sounds like your body is getting you ready. And dh sounds like he is going to be wonderful during labor.
Jules how far along are you now? I hope you enjoy your time away


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Florida, that's brilliant news from your scan!

Tracie, congrats on team blue! It is lovely to have one of each I think...Im the same having a little boy this time which will be interesting as we're so used to girls now.


----------



## julesmw

Florida - 23 weeks today. Gotta keep her cooking a little longer!


----------



## floridamomma

Oh wow Jules. Definitely gotta keep her in longer. Well I hope the contractions cslm down soon. They are probably good old bh. 
Justkeeptrying thank you
Tracie little boys are I don't even know how to explain it. I love my dds but my day it's just different. There is a special bond there definitely


----------



## Mitchi

Great news Florida! 
Viet-keeps those legs crossed a bit longer!


----------



## Starry Night

julesmw said:


> I had a rough day stuck in bed on my side drinking tons of water trying to keep contractions at bay. I could get them to stop, but they would start again every time I got up. Grrrrr....... I hope tomorrow is better. The office is closed for the weekend and on Sunday we are staying overnight in a cabin to celebrate our anniversary. Really don't want to be dealing with this right now. :nope:

I had this around 24 weeks. I was terrified but every time I called my OB she would just say "it's normal" or "it's BH". They felt so strong! And like you, I could get them to stop by lying down and drinking water but they would start up again every time I stood up. It was like that for about a week. By the end of the week I had had a major growth spurt.

I did keep going to the ER open as an option though. If they get to the point where they are extremely painful or won't go away with lying down and drinking then it might be worth going in. I think you're at the point where they can do something to try and stop the contractions. But I am hoping it's just BH triggered by a big growth spurt.


----------



## wookie130

Yes, I agree with Starry, Jules. :) Good luck, and keep baby cookin' in there!

AFM, I'm doing okay. I'm finding baby Oscar pretty much regularly with the doppler now, although I'm not obsessed with it as I was when I was pregnant with Hannah. I now only bust the thing out once every couple of nights with baby boy, instead of nightly.

The morning sickness is getting better, my headaches are lessening, and I have some wierd eczema crap around my mouth and cheek that I'm sure if pregnancy-related. Bump is getting bumpier. I think I may have felt movement a couple of times now, but I can't be sure that they weren't farty stomach bubbles. Overall, I'm feeling okay. Still not sleeping worth a crap, but that seems to be the hallmark of all of my pregnancies.

My friend just gave birth to her little boy the other day. She also has a little daughter who is 18 months old, which will be Hannah's age when Oscar is due! Seeing photos of her little man is giving me the WORST baby fever...I just want to reach through my monitor, and snuggle him!!!!! Blargh!!!! I'm not a person that enjoys pregnancy a whole lot...but good grief, I do enjoy the baby as a result! LOL!


----------



## Starry Night

I think I pulled a groin muscle or something the other day. I was putting away a huge rubbermaid container and had to climb up onto a counter to get it into storage and it was a high climb and I'm not as limber as I was several months ago. I didn't hurt myself at the time but yesterday I was walking around the city all day and suddenly I got this awful, tearing pain in my nether region and it hasn't gone away since. It feels like my legs are being pulled apart like a wish bone. :( I'm hoping it was a simple injury and will go away in a few days and not anything pregnancy-related like a separating pelvic bone. This hurts and I don't want to deal with it for another 3 months.


----------



## floridamomma

I really didn't want that scan Friday. It made things too real. I broke down and cried to dh that now it's too real and now I'm scared of what can happen. He told me he is scared too but we just have to speak good things into existence.
Starry have you tried a hot bath and putting your feet up for a bit?


----------



## Starry Night

I do plan on taking it easy. Not sure about the bath as my sister is over for a visit and I already have to abandon her for 3 hours when I go for my second glucose test. The pain has gone down overnight so I hope rest is all it will take for it to go away completely.


----------



## vietmamsie

wookie130 said:


> My friend just gave birth to her little boy the other day. She also has a little daughter who is 18 months old, which will be Hannah's age when Oscar is due! Seeing photos of her little man is giving me the WORST baby fever...I just want to reach through my monitor, and snuggle him!!!!! Blargh!!!! I'm not a person that enjoys pregnancy a whole lot...but good grief, I do enjoy the baby as a result! LOL!

I totally agree - I have the worst baby fever! I am so ready to snuggle and meet this little thing I have been growing! Even my husband has jumped on the baby train... we are both elbows deep into baby related books (baby ones for me, labor/delivery ones for him) and pretty much talk about it all the time. I had been experiencing some hesitations and fear of motherhood the last few weeks, but over the past week or so it has turned into major excitement! It feels like Christmas Eve every day!


----------



## vietmamsie

Jules - Take it easy and try to relax. Drink lots of water!

Florida - Yes, it may feel more real... maybe a little too real, but embrace it! Your pregnant! Try to enjoy it!

Starry - Welcome to the third trimester! I swear, every other day something new starts hurting! I have found that acupuncture has worked wonders... had it for some leg.knee pain, and again for some back/shoulder pain. Totally cured me after a few sessions! But I did have to go every day which was a bit annoying.


----------



## dairymomma

Tracie-A blue bump! Congrats! 

Newlywed-feels like you leaped across a canyon or something when you hit that 'post' button, doesn't it? There's no going back. I was shaking so bad, I could hardly type but I got so many wonderful responses. It was so heartwarming to see how many people are truly happy for me, especially since many of them know my history.

Vietmasie-those first contractions are a little scary when you don't know what to expect. Just try and relax thru them and let them happen. It means your body is getting ready for that big day...Baby will be here before you know it!

Florida-Love great scan news! Congrats! And I know it's scary real now but hang in there. My therapist kept telling me to surround my baby with love even while I was bleeding so bad I figured I was miscarrying. Her purpose was to calm me down and not stress about a miscarriage but it also made me feel better to think I was giving my baby love instead of the physical pain of loss. (Does that make sense?)

Jules-hope those contractions have settled down now. Never fun to have them too early in pg. I dreamed I had contractions last night and was all like "Yay! I'm having my baby!" until my real self intruded in the dream and reminded my dream self that I was only 21 weeks and it was too early. My dream self instantly got bummed out and the contractions stopped. Talk about a letdown right? :haha:

Starry-you could have popped your pelvis out of place just slightly. I'm dealing with similar pain right now because my pelvis is kinked on one side. I need to see my chiropractor for it because rest hasn't helped much. Hope it helps you though. It's certainly not fun.

*Sigh* went on a ladies weekend and had an amazing time. Other than my back was spasming and aching all weekend long. I desperately need an adjustment but the chiro is probably booked for this week due to a week's vacation he took last week. Ugh. But I still got to do alot of visiting, eat alot of really yummy food, and have a mostly grand time.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I hope some of you or any one is lurking the thread today.

I spent yesterday with my Mom .. we went to the church and I talked to her about the stress and worrying of this pregnancy and how I just want to protect myself from heartache. She made me feel better as mothers do and reminded me there is no sense of worrying about the what ifs. I woke up this morning and felt like a new person. That I need to start thinking I'm going to have a baby in August and if/when anything happens I will deal with it. I texted her saying thank you. 

I go to the bathroom right after I sent that text... and see brown in my underwear. It was discharge but brown tinted. This is how the other losses started. I called the OB right away they said they usually don't worry about brown discharge but given my history they want to see me. The appt. is in 2 hours. 

I just made my big fb announcement. I am just unbelievably unsettled.


----------



## floridamomma

Newly it could very well be nothing. I don't want to invalidate your feelings though. Definitely get to that appt. please keep us updated and I will say a prayer for you. But brown is usually good Hun.


----------



## floridamomma

Vietmamsie and dairy thank you. I have decided to try to just enjoy this pregnancy and prepare to hold my rainbow in 32 weeks


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay I'm officially nuts l showed the doc my underwear (I kno gross) and she said it was discharge and not blood. I felt kind of silly bc when I got I unchanged it had dried and looked more yellow than brown. She took a mucus sample of my cervix and there was no blood in it. And I got an u/s out of the deal. Just a quick one to show a heartbeat. No bleeds, fluids look good and a strong hb. 

I could have sworn it was brown but I'm glad I'm just paranoid.


----------



## Starry Night

What a relief. I'm so glad things turned out fine for you and baby. My discharge can dry a brownish yellow sometimes. It's certainly panic-inducing. I'm glad your doctor was willing to see you and put your mind at rest. I think PaRL ladies are allowed a little panic. Our fears are not based off what we've read on Google but by past experiences.

afm - went for my second glucose test today. I wasn't prepared for how much more involved it would be. I just thought it would be the same format but with a bigger drink and longer wait. First I had my finger pricked to be tested, then a blood sample, THEN the drink. Then I waited an hour, got my blood drawn and then had to wait another hour for another blood draw. At least I got to go to the bathroom if I needed. I wasn't allowed food or to walk around though.

I technically passed the first test...it was just close...so I'm really hoping that means I'll more clearly pass the second.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ugh ... I feel like my confidence has been rocked to the core. I know everything was okay'd by the doctor but I know what I saw and it was brown. Has anyone had this type of thing in their healthy pregnancies? I feel like I am doomed... again. I haven't had anymore yet but will be checking throughout the day.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had some light brown discharge in this pregnancy--especially in the first trimester and early second trimester. It came whenever I stood for too long or did too many chores. I had had a scan at 8 weeks and they weren't able to find any bleeds in the womb so the tech suggested it might have come from the cervix as it's extra sensitive in pregnancy and even activity can trigger some small bleeds. I took it really, really easy in the beginning. Whenever I noticed a bit of brown I would lie down and put my feet up.

Your baby is OK and they didn't find anything wrong. It's so hard, but try to relax and accept the good news. Maybe just take it easy and try to find ways to distract yourself a bit.


----------



## GRGirl

newlywedtzh said:


> Okay I'm officially nuts l showed the doc my underwear (I kno gross) and she said it was discharge and not blood. I felt kind of silly bc when I got I unchanged it had dried and looked more yellow than brown. She took a mucus sample of my cervix and there was no blood in it. And I got an u/s out of the deal. Just a quick one to show a heartbeat. No bleeds, fluids look good and a strong hb.
> 
> I could have sworn it was brown but I'm glad I'm just paranoid.

Poor you! i've had the same thing- the discharge can look like a dark yellow/really faint brownish and then dried it's yellow. Freaks me out EVERY time. My RE had to gently tell me unless it was red or dark brown and copious amounts they're not really going to worry. She made me feel better and told me she's seen pretty much every color discharge/bleeding/mucus and 90% of the time it's fine. I'm right around 11 weeks (tomorrow, yay!) so still 1st tri and worry constantly.

I can't even do a FB announcement. I won't until probably the anatomy scan, so 18-20 weeks. The only people who know are my ILs and DH. 

Starry- FX your 2nd test came out ok!


----------



## jenny25

hey girls how is everyone :D

not been feeling that great i think im run down or something all i wanna do is sleep and feel ill most of the time we dont have much to report at the moment its all quiet but starting to feel more movement thank god ( anterior placenta ) we are still trying to figure out a name for little miss which is proving difficult paul and i had liked the name orlaith ( pronounced orla ) but my dad and his mum don't seem to like it my dad said it sounds like a whales names not happy about that lol xxx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Jenny, I think Orla is a lovely name. I've never seen it spelled Orlaith but I think that's nice! That's why we don't want to tell people our name choice because people are so opinionated and it ends up putting you off even if you really like a name!

I cannot believe the difference in movement with an anterior placenta vs posterior. This baby is crazy the movements it does, I never felt anything like it with Emelia which was anterior!


----------



## dairymomma

I'm feeling the same amount of movement as I did with my kids and I have an anterior placenta. I have a sneaking suspicion I have anterior placentas every time because with this bubs, I have had alot of pain in the region where the placenta is whenever things start growing. I also had ALOT of discomfort there after DD was born and with my subsequent pregnancies/miscarriages. Noticed alot of tenderness there with my D&C too. Makes me wonder if a large part of my problem is slight scar tissue building up right there and making implantation harder? Maybe more likely to have a bleed? something to bring up with my OB at my next appt I guess, though I know we can't take a look until well after this baby is born.


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - Sorry for all the distress... parl is a tough place. I have had major discharge this whole pregnancy, running from chunky dark yellow/light brown to watery neon yellow. I have been shocked many a time to hat I find in my panty liner! The only thing I can think of is that you may have some sort of yeast infection.

But listen to your doctor... it sounds like all is well and there is nothing to worry about. All this stress isn't good for you or the baby, you need to try to distract yourself. Given your history, it seems like this may very well be your take home baby. Like you, I had lots of early losses (5 weeks, 6 weeks, 9 weeks) so once I hit 12 weeks, and everything looked normal, I was able to just take it all in and relax a bit. Please try to take it easy!


----------



## vietmamsie

I don't know were my placenta is.. my doctor keeps me in the dark about such things... here they just let you know that everything is 'ok' without much additional info. I guess it is bad luck to say what everything looks good. With that said, I think it is on the left side of my bump.. the baby never moves over there, so I am guessing it is there!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jenny25 said:


> hey girls how is everyone :D
> 
> not been feeling that great i think im run down or something all i wanna do is sleep and feel ill most of the time we dont have much to report at the moment its all quiet but starting to feel more movement thank god ( anterior placenta ) we are still trying to figure out a name for little miss which is proving difficult paul and i had liked the name orlaith ( pronounced orla ) but my dad and his mum don't seem to like it my dad said it sounds like a whales names not happy about that lol xxx

Iv had a few ppl look at me funny for the name we've chosen for our son, I say sod them not their child, they'll either like it or lump it. Lol or like the name orlaith x


----------



## newlywedtzh

vietmamsie said:


> Newly - Sorry for all the distress... parl is a tough place. I have had major discharge this whole pregnancy, running from chunky dark yellow/light brown to watery neon yellow. I have been shocked many a time to hat I find in my panty liner! The only thing I can think of is that you may have some sort of yeast infection.
> 
> But listen to your doctor... it sounds like all is well and there is nothing to worry about. All this stress isn't good for you or the baby, you need to try to distract yourself. Given your history, it seems like this may very well be your take home baby. Like you, I had lots of early losses (5 weeks, 6 weeks, 9 weeks) so once I hit 12 weeks, and everything looked normal, I was able to just take it all in and relax a bit. Please try to take it easy!

Thank you! I know I keep trying to tell myself that this pregnancy is SO much different. I really feel that my previous losses were due to chromosomal issues because they didn't find much with all of the testing I had and they were so early. And if that is the case- I should be in the clear for chromosomal issues by now. Feeling much better today. Haven't had any more weird looking discharge. I was on antibiotics for a suspected minor UTI or something (found bacteria in my urine culture) maybe my body was just cleaning something else out ? I am nuts and showed my preggo friends a picture of the discharge (lolol i know.. what desperation and paranoia will do to you) and they all said it was totally normal and not spotting at all. So I'm back to the mindset that I can't be terrified everyday of my life that the other shoe is going to drop. I will be happy and deal with anything that happens IF and WHEN it happens. 15 weeks tomorrow!

I also have an anterior placenta and afraid I won't have any movement :-/


----------



## newlywedtzh

And I love the name Orla! very different and beautiful. I know my MIL has already said she doesn't like the names I like. I should have just kept it a secret.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I hear you people on the name thing. (Orlaith, btw, is lovely! I think it's unique and feminine!)

We're naming our son Oscar Dennis (after my great great grandfather, and my own father), as everyone on my DH's side has used their boy/man names a million times, and my dad is the last remaining relative on his side. My MIL pulled my DH aside one morning when we went over there to drop off Hannah, and she tried to convince him of different middle names...she even suggested using MY MAIDEN NAME (Stinehart) as a middle name!!! WTF????? What's wrong with Dennis, anyway? Oh, and she HAD to find a way to make the first name (Oscar) all about THEIR side, as she said, "Oh, that's what they used to call (her husband's name) when he was little, because he had blonde hair." Ummm...what? What is the connection with being blonde, and being called, "Oscar?" LOL!!!! :rofl: As if that makes any sense. And then she tells me they were going to name their latest cat Oscar, after "Oscar Meyer Weiners." Niiiicce. Sometimes I suspect there is zero tact or thought running through that woman's scattered brain.

In any case, his name is Oscar Dennis. Does it flow as well as "Hannah Elizabeth" did? Probably not. But, it has meaning for my side of the family, and we're doing it to honor my dad. So, bite me people. Go have your own baby, and name it whatever you please. :rofl:


----------



## Starry Night

I think there are some places in the Southern States that using the mother's maiden name as a middle name is tradition. When I was a child I had a pen pal for a short who was a girl living down south and she had her mother's maiden name as her middle name. It does seem like an odd tradition though.

We are keeping our name secret just to avoid opinions. We are staying traditional so I can't see too many objections but sometimes people have random hatred towards a name (maybe a bad association with someone in their past) so we are keeping it secret. My inlaws HATE the name Kyle. Don't know why, but anything "k" sounding gets the thumbs' down (I have a "k" name so I wonder what they think of that...ha ha....they hated my niece's name which is a 'k' sound because it was too much like 'Kyle' even though her name does not sound like Kyle AT ALL). We're not going with any "K" names but you never know what else is on the randomly-hated list.


----------



## vietmamsie

Glad you are feeling better Newly! 

As for the names, also keeping ours a semi-secret until the big day. DH made the mistake of telling a few people that if we have a boy, we were going to name him Noah. I guess a few people ripped the name apart, so we have been back to the drawing board. We actually have no clue what we will name him if he is a boy! 

I have told my mom a few of the boy names we have been into over the months, and she has really gotten stuck on one or two... referring to the baby by name. I have tried to tell her that we have moved past those names, but she just won't move on with us! She is 100% that we are having a boy... So we better come up with a name soon!


----------



## dairymomma

That's why we don't even bother to think of names until after the baby is born. That way no one can complain until then and the baby is always so cute they forget their complaints soon enough. :haha: Our only things we avoid are names of family members with the same last name (can't have two James No-Names in the same school, possibly the same grade now can we?) and names that the initials wouldn't be so nice. (My last name starts with S so we avoid A first names with S middle names, for example.)


----------



## Starry Night

That's funny, dairy. DH has vetoed all "p" names due to our last name starting with "P". No P.P. child for us. Which is too bad as I love certain "P" names but I guess it's not worth making our child a centre of derision for his or her classmates. But I really do love the names Patrick and Paige and I'll never get to use them.

What is unfortunate is my maiden name was often transformed into a very phallic nickname (my brother suffered from this more than my sister or I did) and my husband's last name could easily be turned phallic as well. Kids can be so cruelly creative.


----------



## vietmamsie

haha! Initials are important! Our last name starts with a P as well... hadn't even thought of the whole PP thing! When I was still playing around with girls names, I ended up with HELP for the initials! Ha! That would be a cruel joke to play on your child! We cut one middle name and rearranged them... LHP is much better!


----------



## dairymomma

My m-i-l actually brought up the initial thing because one of her cousins named their boy and his initials ended up being BRA. She was horrified that the parents hadn't thought of that. She also had a girl in her school who did have an A first name, S middle name and S last name. Poor girl suffered thru more than one year of teasing because of it.


----------



## GRGirl

We consider initials (DS' are AJS and this one will most likely be IDS or EIS, depending on gender) but we are pretty boring namers lol... We like European names that are pretty universal (Ian, Eva, Aleksandar, Niklas, Alexei, Katarina), so we don't hear too much crap about it. I don't want to hear any, though, so we're not announcing names until wayyyyy later on, like at birth lol

AFM- 11w1d today and have an OB appt. Nervous because I have a home doppler and heard the HB last Fri but haven't been able to pick it up since. I know it's just the PARL hormones making me worry but I'm trying not to panic. Going to talk to the OB today about genetic testing and I know he'll try to use his doppler so hoping it works and I'm stressing over nothing. I still have the nausea and fatigue plus other symptoms, but who knows?!

I hate being in the 1st tri after so many losses- it makes me crazy. I'm pretty much constantly a bundle of nerves.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your appointment. Let us know how you get on. I can understand being a bundle of nerves. My last loss milestone was at 12+3 weeks so I had the whole first trimester to wonder and worry.


----------



## dairymomma

I get it too GRGirl. My last loss milestone is 14+1 so I can't even relax until I'm well into the 2nd tri. Hope your appt goes well today.


----------



## floridamomma

Hey ladies I have a quick question. I had a scan Friday and was told that dr would sign off so I can get my first appt. well I called Monday and they said they'd call me back. It's now Thursday and so far no call back. I'm in no major rush but should I call again? Also is there anything special done at first apt that I need to get in soon for?


----------



## GRGirl

Florida- I just had my 1st official OB appointment and it was honestly nothing special- blood pressure, blood for labs, and exam. 

Appointment went great- heard the HB around 165-170, so relieved! I go back on 3/19 for the NT scan.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies finally called


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yay great news GR- I was stalking for you. I have contemplated buying/renting a home doppler but a little afraid I'll drive myself crazy with it and go into a panic if I don't hear the hb every time so I think I'll keep my neurotic self away from that haha

Florida- only a week and a half til your milestone right? Was it a MMC at 10 weeks or did the baby stop growing at 10 weeks? 

Since we were talking about names I'm gonna throw mine out there.. what does everyone think of Jasilyn (pronounced with a z sound) and I'll call her Jazzy for a nickname. I'm in the states so I feel like everyone has to have a unique name here! lol My name is short and I never got to have a nickname so i always wanted to name my daughter a long multi-syllabic name that can have a nickname. (Can you see that I'm convinced it's a girl). If it's a boy I'm set on the name Lucas.


----------



## julesmw

Newly - our babysitter's name is Jasmine and we call her Jazzy for short. Its such a cute nickname!


----------



## floridamomma

Grgirl I'm god your appt went well and you heard baby's hb. Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## floridamomma

newlywedtzh said:


> Yay great news GR- I was stalking for you. I have contemplated buying/renting a home doppler but a little afraid I'll drive myself crazy with it and go into a panic if I don't hear the hb every time so I think I'll keep my neurotic self away from that haha
> 
> Florida- only a week and a half til your milestone right? Was it a MMC at 10 weeks or did the baby stop growing at 10 weeks?
> 
> Since we were talking about names I'm gonna throw mine out there.. what does everyone think of Jasilyn (pronounced with a z sound) and I'll call her Jazzy for a nickname. I'm in the states so I feel like everyone has to have a unique name here! lol My name is short and I never got to have a nickname so i always wanted to name my daughter a long multi-syllabic name that can have a nickname. (Can you see that I'm convinced it's a girl). If it's a boy I'm set on the name Lucas.

Jasilyn is a beautiful name! Being from Florida I understand the different names situation. You picked a good one. And jazzy is such a cute nickname. 
I wanted to get a Doppler as well but same thing here. If I couldn't pick up the hb id freak out and have a breakdown probably. We had a mc last time right before 10 weeks. Really at just after 9. I told my husband when I turned 8 weeks that the next couple weeks until the scan would possibly be rough for me. I'm thankful for work school dh and the kids. Not much time to be afraid but it crosses my mind daily. I'm trying to avoid getting a private scan before my first appt which they scheduled for apr 2. It's hard because I'll probably be convinced it's all over. I also am now by ob orders taking a baby aspirin nightly


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-I love Jasilyn! Super cute little girl name.

Florida-I went through a really rough spot myself with this baby. Time and again, I was convinced due to cramping and bleeding that it was over but u/s after u/s showed baby was fine. Then I hit 11 weeks and had my last appt with my dr before my dreaded 14 week milestone. I don't remember anything from the next three weeks other than feeling queasy, light-headed and terrified at my next appt. I was 14+3 and convinced the baby was gone. Nearly puked in the office but the dr found bubs and that lovely lub-lub hb right off the bat. And I felt the same about the doppler. I came so close to buying one more than once but I'm really glad I didn't because I know I wouldn't have found the hb and it would have only added to my already insane anxiety levels. Hang in there though. It'll be rough going but you can do it. Keeping busy will help and I would spend a few minutes each morning just meditating, breathing, trying to relax. It helped calm me down and get me thru the day. I also wrote in a journal alot because it felt like I was taking those scared and worried thoughts and locking them in the computer instead of letting them build up in my head.


----------



## floridamomma

Today well tomorrow is my final milestone. It's weird it was a Saturday last time too that I had spotting and them the next day went to er. I'm not overly pessimistic but it's a little disheartening. Dh is working and the lo are with their grandma. So it's just me and my thoughts. I offered to watch my newborn nephew overnight so my sister could get a break not realizing what today is and all of a sudden I feel afraid of having a baby with me. Almost like since I can't carry a baby maybe I'm not good with them. I don't know why I know it's irrational but it's just how I feel. I'm going to just relax and keep on enjoying this pregnancy since I'm refusing to do a private scan before my next appt at 12 weeks. I feel like if I start I'll be doing them every week lol


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Milestone days are always scary and tough. You'll get through. And you will be a terrific mommy! M/C's are something outside of our control and have nothing to do with our parenting skills.


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies just a quick update from me, I went for a scan today and my little princess is spot on for everything. Just wanted to share my pics xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dairymomma

Nats-lovely picture! They tried a 3-D one on me at my 20 week but bubs kept sticking her/his hands in front of his/her face.


----------



## floridamomma

Beautiful scan nats I've always loved the 3d shots
Dairy and starry thanks for always reassuring me. You ladies are a real foundation for me on here as my family doesn't understand how I feel due to them either never having or not really caring about having mc. We aren't telling because of that so it's always nice to be able to get support here. Thanks so much


----------



## Starry Night

Lovely scan, nats!


----------



## vietmamsie

Floridia - You made it past your mile stone! Take a deep breathe and let it sink in... thing might be your take home baby! I hope so! :hugs:

nats - haven't seen you around for a while! Baby looks so sweet! Almost there! You and I are the next up, huh?


----------



## nats77

vietmamsie said:


> Floridia - You made it past your mile stone! Take a deep breathe and let it sink in... thing might be your take home baby! I hope so! :hugs:
> 
> nats - haven't seen you around for a while! Baby looks so sweet! Almost there! You and I are the next up, huh?

Thanks Hun, wow can't believe we're almost there!! You first though lol scary yet sooooo exciting! Can't wait xxxx


----------



## julesmw

Yay Florida! So relieving to get past milestones!

Nats and Viet - can. not. wait. until you two have your wee ones! I hope you post stories and pics on this thread when you do. Its really almost here!

Having a rather difficult week. I burned my arm on the inside of my wrist - a good two inches long and an inch wide - pretty much my whole wrist on that side. Three days later it got infected, so I went to Urgent Care yesterday. They gave me a shot of antibiotics, a script for oral antibiotics and some burn cream to dress and clean the wound with morning and night. If the infection is any worse today, I have to go in and get IV antibiotics. I think its mostly improved - the pink around the burn isn't as swollen and bubbly, but the yellow discharge turned to oozing green - so gross, and the pink area moved towards my elbow another inch. It receded in other places, though. No fever today. Yesterday I had a low one. I woke up after a bad dream that I was in the hospital and they couldn't get the infection under control. Hate bad dreams! Then I realized I hadn't felt the baby move all night, so laid there for several minutes prodding her until she finally kicked me. AH! Just hate the worry! Too many scares with this little one already. Why couldn't this be an easy pregnancy?!? :nope:


----------



## nats77

Will most definitely update and post pics!! 

Hope your burn is ok and does not require iv antibiotics xx


----------



## Tasha

Florida, so glad you got through the milestone day with the support of these lovely girls :hugs:

Nat, awwwwwwwwww <3 :cloud9: isnt she just adorable? She is shy <3 

I actually popped into see if any of you are/were on hydroxychloroquine (it's the anti-malaria drugs you may of seen in the news in Jan) for recurrent loses?


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies!
Jules I hope the antibiotics work and you don't need an Iv. Getting our rainbow babies here is such a big job. Not easy but well worth it all!
Vietmamsie I am and I hope so to


----------



## Starry Night

jules - that does sound worrying! I hope the anti-biotics kick in and you won't need the IV. Having injuries and other illnesses on top of a pregnancy is no fun. Get better soon!


----------



## newlywedtzh

I looked in the mirror yesterday and couldn't believe my eyes. There it was... a true non-bloated related bump. I'm petite and everyone kept saying I would show early but I wasn't.

I'm not gonna lie.. it freaked me out a little! I never thought/couldn't imagine making it to the point of having a noticeable bump just a couple of months ago! My skin/stomach feels so tight and hard already how is it going to grow for the next 5-6 months! I also feel like I can feel it growing lol I know that sounds weird... but just weird little aches and pulls. Such a crazy thing, it's really happening.. I'm really pregnant.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, newly, that's so sweet. I'm glad you're getting your bump. It's so exciting when it first appears. Enjoy every moment.

afm - had my appointment today and no GD. I didn't think it would be a problem as I hadn't heard anything and normally the office calls if there is something off in the results. And I'm now to 2 week appointments so things seem a little more 'real' now. Also got the OK to go on a 9 hour drive to see the inlaws at the end of the month. I really need the change in scenery and it also prevents them from feeling the need to come here at Easter when I'm full-term and even crankier than normal. I find their visits stressful on a good day (our visits always end with me in tears) and when they were down at Christmas I was a rip-roaring monster. Also, our visits go much, much smoother when I'm on their turf rather than mine. They seem more relaxed and it's easier for me to let them be in charge when it's not my house. I don't know. It just goes better.


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-yes, enjoy that new bump. Enjoy it because it won't be many more months and you'll be wondering how to maneuver this thing around. :haha: I have a bump too but it's not so noticeable. It shrank just a touch when my fundus popped above my belly button and I already have a belly of my own so I like to say "I have a bump. It's just camouflaged." :haha:

Agh. So I got my hips put back in place (thank goodness my chiropractor had an opening when he did) after a couple of horrendously long and painful days dealing with SPD on my own and the stretches he gave me have worked wonders. I've been mostly pain free for a week now. Then last night, I took a very slight slip. It seriously happened in slow motion and my left leg went straight out in front of me while I slowly sank down on my right knee. Didn't even hit hard enough to bruise anything and I laughed it off. DH thought it was funny too. Well, I'm not laughing anymore. My SPD is back and now it's centered on my pubic bone. I seriously feel like I've been riding a horse for too long. So much for putting off that next chiropractor appointment...And I'm not looking forward to explaining to him just how I managed to kink my pelvis this time. :dohh:


----------



## GRGirl

Florida- yay for passing your loss milestone!!

Jules- owwww that sounds awful and painful! Hope you get it healed soon.

Newly- yay! I have a tiny bit of a bump but I think it might still be bloat? Either way it's definitely there and I expected to show sooner since I've already had DS but it still surprised me. I'm pretty much full-time in maternity clothes already.

Starry- yay for no GD! My inlaws live about 20 mins from me so we end up seeing them like every other weekend. My mom is about 2.5 hrs away and that's perfect for me- I only see her about every 10 weeks or so lol

AFM- 12 weeks today! It seems so surreal. I have my NT scan in a week and I think my horrible 24/7 nausea may even be lifting a bit (knock on wood) so maybe that'll help me. Almost in 2nd tri! I'm way past my last loss milestone (which was 5w6d) but still nervous as anything. We heard the heartbeat on the home doppler last Sunday, which made me feel a bit better.

I'm starting to get hopeful this is it, and then I get scared to hope and get attached to this baby. it hurts so much more once you're attached that I think I've been holding myself back the last couple months. I still find myself referring to things like, "Well, IF we have a baby this Fall..." and it makes me sad. I wish I could be like a normal pregnant chick, especially since this is my last pregnancy, but being PARL robs me of "normal" *sigh* I know you guys understand.


----------



## Starry Night

I think I was 16 to 20 weeks before I switched from "if" and "maybe" to "when". Yet, in the back of my mind, I know things could still happen. It's so tough to let go of that worry even when the loss milestones are far in the past. But we'll get there. 

Good luck with your upcoming appointment.


----------



## vietmamsie

GRGirl and Starry - I also used 'if' for a few months. 'When' just sort of crept in there as my bump grew. 

Newly - I am so happy for you and your little bump! Just wait a few months and you'll be tired of hauling it around! I always bump mine or catch it on something. I have lost most feeling around the belly button, so I have accidentally cooked it... too close to the stove! Poked it... run into something. Smashed it... got too close to DH too fast! Yours will get in the way soon!

Jules - hope you are doing better! Keep us posted!

Tomorrow I have another doctors appointment Excited to see my little friend again so soon! The best part about the last few weeks is getting weekly doctors visits!

I am just sort of at the point where I am OVER being pregnant. It has been SOOO hot here and I either have to lay in bed in the AC or have two fans on me. I no longer wear clothes unless people are over! Every time I get up I pee a little and have extreme bladder pain. I can't bend over or clean up very well. Swollen Feet. Almost killed myself trying to shave my legs in the shower this morning. Guessing that will be the last time for a while... or at least until I can persuade my DH to do it for me! Even my favorite preggo activity is getting hard.... EATING! I get so full off so little and have instant heart burn after every mouthful.

Sorry, don't mean to sound ungrateful for this, but man, the last month is HARD! At least I know it will all be worth it in the end.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Vietmamsie, I feel your pain. Well, not currently, but I remember what it was like to be hot and uncomfortable at the end. :hugs: It's almost over, and you'll feel like a human again! I remember telling a friend of mine last time that shaving made me feel like I was Ray Charles, blindly waving a katana sword around my body parts, as you can't see what you're doing!!! :rofl:

Florida- Congrats for passing your loss milestone! That is is huge mental thing!

Newly- Yay for sporting a bump! It'll just keep getting cuter and cuter, and then toward the end, you'll just be plain sick of lugging it around. Oh, and you may not appreciate other people placing their hands on it without your permission, either. But that's a whole other talk show!

GR- You're headed for 2nd tri!

I know what you all mean by the "if" vs. the "when"...it's so hard to allow yourself to BELIEVE in the pregnancy after you've had a loss/losses. I still find myself doing this, even though I'm 17 weeks today, and all has been well thus far. I've even bought some newborn baby boy clothes...when the credit card starts busting out, you know that you're starting to feel the reality of the situation. LOL!

Happy 1st Birthday to my daughter, Hannah! Mommy loves you, Stinkles!!! <3


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-I'm sure I'll be like that this summer as I'm due smack dab in the middle of it. I went thru summer big and preggo with DD and that was hard enough. This time, I'm due and I'm sure I'm going to be doing everything to stay cool. As for feeling uncomfortable, that's normal. I didn't get that bad with DS and DD as they came at 37 weeks so I have a sinking feeling this baby will be willing to stick it out a little longer. I'm going to be one hot, sweaty, raving mess if I go past 40 weeks, that's all I can say. :haha:

GR-I'm 22 weeks and even though things look good and I believe whole-heartedly that I'll have another full-term baby this summer, I still have moments when I question it. Being PARL isn't easy by any means and I think until you hold that baby in your arms there's always going to be a tiny bit of fear. (And then you replace your PARL fears with a whole new set of fears...)

My SPD worked itself out last night making me think it was mostly just due to some strained muscles. I did do my stretches last night though and slept with my knee pillow and I know that helped but no pain this morning. Best of all Spring thaw is _finally_ hitting us. Too bad it brought along the MUD and allergies. Ugh.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi Guys again- Hope you don't mind me posting so much. This thread has been my only outlet and really my only "pregnancy journal".

So funny how yesterday I was feeling so great and confident and posted about my little bump and how today I could feel so crappy! haha

I have good days and bad days with the worrying.. mostly good days as of late.. but then the anxiety sneaks itself in there with no warning. All it takes is one minor ache or pain for me to wonder what's going on in there and get my self into that worry-state. I'm naturally neurotic so I would probably be like this on some level even without losses. I don't think the anxiety is out of control, just a nagging fear in the back of my mind that is stronger some days than others which we are all familiar with.

Anyway- today has just been one of those days where I don't feel so confident and really get scared of the "what if" and where my mind starts to wander into negativity land. Also another scary thought I have had recently that a late loss would be way more traumatizing and tragic and physical than any of my early losses and that is a scary thought. 

The point of this post was today I was re-thinking the home doppler and thought maybe it will be a nice reassurance on days like today. I don't want to make myself even more crazy but maybe it will help? What do you think


----------



## Starry Night

Some people swear by home dopplers but I could never trust myself with one. Some babies don't like them and "run away" from them. With DS the OB had to consistently chase him around the womb as he always rolled away from the darn thing. And now at my appointment yesterday the OB had a hard time locating the heart beat. She was even starting to hem and haw and I really had to force back the panic. I forced myself to remember (and say aloud to the OB) that she had been kicking me the entire 2 hour car ride there. The OB had to feel around with her hands for the baby before she could get a heart beat and even then it sounded like it was coming from deep inside. If that had been me at home....not a professional by any means...I would have freaked out.


----------



## dairymomma

I agree with Starry. I liked the idea of being able to hear bubs hb at any time I wished (especially during those really scary 'what if' moments/days) but knowing how much worse my anxiety would have been if I had a doppler and didn't find the hb was what made me not get one. But some women absolutely love them and find they give them alot of peace of mind. I think it's one of those things that you really won't know unless you actually get one. For me, though, I know it wouldn't work because the majority of my anxiety is in the first 15 weeks, during which I'm not going to find the hb very easily (if at all) anyway.


----------



## wookie130

I'm one of those ladies who rely heavily on my doppler for peace of mind, and I absolutely love having that reassurance. I would recommend it to anyone, whether or not they've had losses.


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - a doppler seems like a good idea in theory, but not finding a HB might just cause more stress and worry. Remember that in the next few weeks you will be able to start feeling movement. Once that happens, you will have a whole new method of checking in on your baby - and a safer one. I have read that like having too many scans, using a doppler all the time isn't the safest thing for your baby.

Thanks for the understanding about this last month ladies... it really is tough! We are just at the start of the hot season and a heat wave appears to be hitting South East Asia. I can't even bring myself to look up the temp, it would just kill me! I am just dreaming of the rainy season at this point! But usually the rains don't start until June, so we have a ways to go!

Last night I had some contractions. Handling them like a pro! Just wishing they would actually turn into to SOMETHING real! Usually just one or two then they stop. DH has been amazing during them and just amazing in general. Last night after some contractions/me grunting trying to get comfortable, he told me he is really ready to meet this little baby and find out what he/she looks like. Melted my heart! He has been slow to come around with this pregnancy... only to be expected after so many false starts, but he has been so amazing these past 8 months... really taking care of me and now really taking an interest in this little bubs.


----------



## julesmw

I'm with Wookie - couldn't have made it sanely through without my Doppler. I couldn't find the HB once when I was in a hurry, but came back half an hour later and took the time to find it. Learned the lesson to never try unless I had the time to poke around for a bit and since then its been my peace of mind. Everyone is different, though.


----------



## Starry Night

Viet - that last month is often hard even when the pregnancy/baby is very much wanted. My son was a rainbow and I nearly lost him in the beginning too and by 35 weeks I was SO done. Part of it was I had thought if I had made it to 32 weeks it would be a miracle so when I made it past that and he still didn't come I was almost let done even though it was still early. It was summer, it was hot and I was SO huge and uncomfortable. Driving down dirt roads put me in tears, I felt like I was sitting on his head and I couldn't sleep unless I was sitting up due to severe acid reflux. It was miserable. Gratitude really had nothing to do with it. When I got my bloody show on my due date at the grocery store I was smiling and skipping along because I knew it was almost over (he came 4 days later).

You're almost there. Your baby will be here soon. You can make it!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Starry, you are so right about gratitude having NOTHING to do with it toward the end! You can't help in the midst of such discomfort feeling that you just want it to END! With Hannah, she was always very low, and was engaged in my pelvis head-down from 28 weeks! I had a marginal placenta previa with her, so she was always low, and at times, was kicking me in the cervix, and at the end, I felt like I had a perpetual pineapple trapped in my crotch. It was NOT fun, and while I desperately wanted her, and was worried about everything being okay, etc., I did not enjoy the end of that pregnancy whatsoever. Pregnancy is tough, for a variety of reasons. I think it's our God-given right to complain about it, and it is not a reflection of how we feel about our children!


----------



## julesmw

What they said!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks! I am glad that I am allowed to complain. It has been over 100 degrees (39 C) as well, and we only have ac in our bedroom, so if I want to actually do anything but lay in bed I am just pouring sweat.

Alos can't help but be a bit worried after my latest doctor appointment. Going to just copy and paste from an email I sent my mom as I am just too hot to type any more!
--------------------------
We had another appointment with Dr. Hung and it went will. The baby is still high in my uterus, so I need to walk more and do more squats to try to make it drop. Thinking positive and hoping it goes down in the next week or two.

My doctor measured the amount of fluid in there and I have 20cm. Thats is higher than normal (10-18cm is normal), but not high enough to diagnose polyhydramnios. They are keeping a close eye on me and my levels and we hope that they stay the same or drop. Dr. Hung seems to think it is caused by an over active baby bladder! Can't wait to be changing all those wet nappies! Basically what this means is that the baby can easily move around, and it might be able to still flip out of the head down position during labor. It also means that there is some risk to the baby if my waters break early, before I am at the hospital. In that case, I am to go straight to the ER. But under close monitoring, I still might be able to have a natural birth. We aren't going to get too worried about it. Its just good to know that our doctor is keeping an eye on me.

Also, finally a weigh in that didn't end in near tears! I managed to only gain .1 kg this past week! Unfortunately, the baby didn't seem like it had grown much either, so they are going to keep an eye on that as well. There is a pretty large margin of error on the ultrasound weight estimate, so nothing to worry about, unless there doesn't appear to be growth at the next scan. 

Sorry if it all seems a little scary... maybe it is, but most likely everything is fine in there. Just thought I should keep you all posted about the on goings. We just have to wait and see how the next few weeks play out, and know that we are in very good hands!


----------



## vietmamsie

Also, a little note to Florida - :hugs: I am not sure if you'll be back on this thread for a while, but wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts. I am so sorry you are having to go through all this. But I know you will get your rainbow soon... Don't give up! Lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## Starry Night

viet - I can see why you'd be concerned but it seems your doctor is on top of things. Our babies haven't read the textbooks so they tend to like to do their own thing. Hopefully this last appointment was just an anomaly and next week will show everything is just fine. :thumbup: And that heat sounds horrid! I hate the heat when I'm not pregnant. My DS was born in the summer and it doesn't normally get hot like 39 degrees out here and I was already miserable. I refused to go outside.

I'm still waiting for the maternity summer wear to become available in the stores because I know from my last baby that it takes me a loooong time to get back in normal clothes so I'm going to need maternity summer wear for AFTER the baby is born. I have bought some T-shirts already but I could use a pair or two of shorts.


----------



## hopefull1982

hey everyone:)
i dunno if anyone will remember me but i used to come on here under the name of Bumpblues82?? well i forgot my log in details so i created a new account:)
how is everyone doing? it great to see all the lovely rainbow babies and also sad to see peoples losses too... :s 

any way i thought id come back and join u ladies again and it might take me a while to catch up on everything so bea with me its been about 18 months lol

any way good to be back :)


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-I know it sounds scary but really the drs are just checking up on things and wanting to be informed. My first baby didn't settle into my pelvis until about a week before I was due and didn't fully engage until I was pretty much in labor. Then it felt like I was sitting on his head and was terribly uncomfortable. Maybe that little extra amniotic fluid is your body's responses to the fact that it's been so hot and your body is sending more fluid to bubs to make sure beanie is well hydrated? :shrugs:


----------



## Starry Night

hopefull1982 said:


> hey everyone:)
> i dunno if anyone will remember me but i used to come on here under the name of Bumpblues82?? well i forgot my log in details so i created a new account:)
> how is everyone doing? it great to see all the lovely rainbow babies and also sad to see peoples losses too... :s
> 
> any way i thought id come back and join u ladies again and it might take me a while to catch up on everything so bea with me its been about 18 months lol
> 
> any way good to be back :)

Hi and congrats on your new pregnancy! I am new to the world of recurrent losses and such so I don't know many of the older faces. How far along are you?

afm - today I took advantage of the fact that the words "I am pregnant" can open medical doors for you. The other day I noticed I was bleeding by my thumbnail. I have no idea how I hurt myself as I was sitting on a couch at a friend's house when I noticed my thumb hurt. It was minor, no big deal. Then yesterday in the afternoon I noticed that I had a bit of puss coming out. I have no idea how long that had been happening. Somehow I cut my cuticle and now it is infected. So this morning I called my GP's office. I was told he was booked until sometime next week. Then I used the words "Well, I'm pregnant and I didn't want to sit on it" and I got an appointment for 2 hours later.:happydance:

I feel silly for making such a fuss over a tiny cut with a minuscule amount of puss and liquids peeping out (it really is just a teeny drop...you have to squint to see it) but being pregnant I just could not take the risk. Sometimes these things turn so quickly. So I'm on anti-biotics now. For something the size of a paper-cut.:dohh: Yet it really does hurt a lot.


----------



## julesmw

Anyone else on here getting slightly anxious when they realize its been a while since they remember feeling baby move? I've found myself at least once a day poking around my tummy until she kicks and lets me know everything is okay. I never did this with my other pregnancies, but then, this is the only one that has made it since I started losing babies. I'm officially insane. :shhh:


----------



## Starry Night

I'm the same way. She'd go quiet for days at a time and I would be on the edge of a nervous breakdown but DH always told me to just relax and remind me that she always went quiet after a growth spurt.

She's just now starting to have more regular movements and even then there will be hours where I don't even know where she is....she is hiding so deep inside me somewhere. Most times I know where she is, even if she isn't moving.


----------



## Mitchi

Me too Jules! Some times it's sooooo active but then other times it feels like I haven't felt it for ages and I start poking. I'm worse if I wake up in the night as I want to feel bubs before I go back to sleep to be sure all is well. I don't think any of us will be truly comfortable until it's actually in our arms screaming! 
I'm 27 weeks now but it's starting to go really slow. Especially when I think I've still 3 months to go until this one arrives.


----------



## Starry Night

It's soooo slow for me too. I have been saying "3 more months to go" for weeks now. :wacko: I STILL have 11 weeks and I don't know how over I will be allowed to go with a VBAC. It doesn't help that I get so big while pregnant. I'm already feeling so top-heavy and breathless. I should post a bump photo just to prove I'm not exaggerating (have to take one first! lol) Or maybe share a 9 month bump photo from DS. I have THAT to look forward to. I'm at the 2 week appointment point of the pregnancy so I'm really hoping that helps things speed up. I need to get on top of washing the baby clothes and other baby gear and getting things ready.

My parents have said they'll help paint DS' new room when they come after the baby is born so I'm not rushing to get the nursery ready. We have a bassinet/playpen that we'll set up in our room. It's a co-sleeper so it can pull up right beside the bed.


----------



## dairymomma

I've been feeling that way too lately. Like this pregnancy is hanging on f-o-r-e-v-e-r...And I still have 4 months to go. 4 whole long months. (DH pointed out that 18 weeks sounds even longer. :dohh:) I can't wait for summer...*sigh*


----------



## Mitchi

I think I found first 10 weeks slow as that's my danger zone and worrying about if it's going to stick. But then 10-20 weeks went really quick, but I think it was because it spanned Christmas and new year, but now it sooooo slow! I'm hoping that when I hit 30 weeks it will speed up again. Like you say starry, 2 week appointments should speed things up as it give something to focus on. Role on June!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ugh... The anxiety is not going away. I'd say starting a week ago I've had terrible anxiety that everything is not okay. I'm trying to distract myself but it's not working. I'm thinking this is parl anxiety mixed with pregnancy/hormonal anxiety (I'm an anxious person anyway) bc it's getting overwhelming. I have to stop myself from panicking every now and then- and for no particular reason except my own paranoia! 

Anyone have any relaxation methods I could try? I'm to the point I want to call my ob to see if I can go in on Monday for some reassurance. And I know it's not good for baby to feel this anxious.


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-I was having full blown anxiety attacks-shakes, chilled, fast breathing, feverish, elevated heart rate that all went away in about a half hour-and having them only made me fear for my pregnancy all the more.  What I did was 1. started calling my therapist regularly and whenever I had an attack, 2. talked to my doctor about relaxation techniques (mostly controlled breathing and yoga), and 3. started journaling. Getting those emotions out, whether it was talking to my therapist/doctor/DH/friend or writing it down, helped me cope with the stress and anxiety. It's been proven therapeutic too, to write things down. It signals some part of the brain and tells it "Hey, this is on paper now. It's not here anymore Gone. Bye-bye." Sure I felt just as anxious again the next day but journaling and talking helped a great deal. I also kept an essential oil blend nearby that's supposed to help with anxiety and I'd smell it every time I'd have an attack. Can't remember all that's in it but I know lavender and something citrus (orange? tangerine?) are in there.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks so much dairy. That's exactly what I did. Called my mom crying lol. I guess I feel like I can deal with it on my own but then the days of feeling that way mount and mount where I just kind of eventually breakdown. DH and I talked and we talked about how these next few weeks will probably be the toughest. Not being seen as much etc. Just have to get through the next two weeks before my next appt. then another two after that is the gender scan. Hopefully I start to feel movement after that. That was another irrational negative thought today. I haven't felt movement yet at 16 weeks with an anterior placenta in a first pregnancy that something MUST be wrong (Sarcasm-have to be able to laugh at myself ha) but I'm just going to try to get through these next couple weeks without losing my sanity. I'm going to talk to DH more but sometimes it's hard as he is so carefree and calm (total opposite of me which is partly why I married him) so sometimes I feel he just really doesn't understand. But just getting out the fear and talking about the anxiety makes me feel better.


----------



## dairymomma

One question that I just thought of-are you still taking the progesterone supplements? I know my anxiety seemed WAY worse when I was still on the meds (though I know the lions share of the anxiety was due to bleeding and my history of miscarriage) and it settled down alot once I quit taking the progesterone. Almost like it was one less thing to worry about and at 14 weeks, I really didn't need it anymore.

and my DH is the same. He gets irritated actually when I get overwhelmed and panicky. He's so laid back and very much 'what will be, will be so why worry? It doesn't do any good.' and doesn't see how I have to worry so much. I also think it's hard for guys to truly understand when they DON'T have pg hormones playing ping-pong in their bodies and overactive imaginations that lead us to PARL ladies to believe the worst. (Ooo, I got up too fast. *Gasp* Is that a cramp? CUE PANIC ATTACK AND UNDIES CHECK!) So I'd come on here and vent. (Look back a few months and you'll see my freak out posts every other post. :haha:) I've been far more vocal with this pregnancy because my anxiety was nearly out of control at one point and I was in hysterics. Nearly landed myself in the ER that night. After I was diagnosed with post-partum depression, I learned just how much it hurts me to keep my emotions locked away and that's why I'm so open about things. I need to get it out because otherwise it just festers.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, that's what these forums are all about...PARL is kind of it's own beast, and men do NOT understand our anxieties, nor does anyone else who has not lived and experienced it. It's really important to have a way to vent these fears, because we all have them...sometimes they are worse than others, and other times we feel more confident and reassured. PARL is truly a rollercoaster, isn't it?


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, whenever I even hint at feeling anxious to certain people I get the whole "you're letting fear rule you" and "you have nothing to be afraid of" (thanks, Dh, ha ha). At least with DH I can say "of course I have every reason to be afraid!". Then he clarifies that this particular pregnancy has given me no reason to be afraid. All I can think is "not yet!" But then, every time she is quiet (like today) or I get stomach cramps I freak out all over again. It doesn't matter I've never had a loss past 12 1/2 weeks.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Lol love the "cue panic attack and undies check" -my life on a daily basis! I stopped the progesterone at 13 weeks. I think what triggered this bout of anxiety was I woke up last week feeling sick after feeling good for two weeks and remembered a story about a 20 week loss where she felt sick the day before. That's all it took (irrational I know)

It's unbelievably comforting to know you are not alone in this and feeling this way. No one close to me has ever suffered pregnancy loss. My own mother who I always go to for comfort had 3 kids in 4 years in her early twenties. She has more of a "this baby is coming and there's nothing you can do about it, so get ready" mindset. Oh how I wish that's how I could think!

I feel better today, usually do after a crying fit/ breakdown lol I've also started to read a self help book on "the power of now" and will be attending my first prenatal yoga class this morning. Hoping these little things help.


----------



## wookie130

This is an interesting conversation that has got me thinking about society and how miscarriage is viewed in general.

One one hand, you have gals like us, who have experienced the pain of pregnancy loss first-hand, and our innocence about pregnancy has been stolen...it's no longer a cause for elation. It's sometimes a mixture of precautious excitement, fear, TERROR, despair, and anxiety.

And then you have the ladies who become pregnant, never lose a pregnancy, and automatically assume that there's a baby at the end of the journey. I'd say that while this mindset is common (perhaps it was many of us BEFORE we became loss moms), I think that it's a bit foolish, when you look at how COMMON miscarriage actually is. When you count chemical pregnancies in there, as high as possibly 80% of women have had a loss, and many never even know it happened. Sadly, it can be a very natural part of pregnancy, and once you start talking to women about it, you discover that many people have had losses...it just ISN'T TALKED ABOUT. Miscarriage is still largely treated like a taboo in our society. And when it does happen to women, talking about it DOES help.

It's hard to go through pregnancy with negative thoughts in the forefront of our minds. What other choice do we have after a loss? Are we to pretend that we KNOW for a certainty that there will be a live birth? Can anyone really know this? There's nothing wrong with being cautious, and even afraid. It's how we guard our hearts and minds, for no pregnancy is a shoe-in, and there are no guarantees.


----------



## Mitchi

Well said wookie! Totally agree! 

People are afraid to talk about it and no one wants to ask you about it either even though they know you've been through it.


----------



## Starry Night

And when you are open about your losses you become "the girl who miscarries". When you announce your next pregnancy you know people are waiting for your miscarriage announcement. With our last pregnancy we did get some very negative comments about not letting ourselves get excited, etc, etc and it was made worse by the fact we did lose that baby. This time around I didn't want to tell anyone until 12 weeks but there are those who are so supportive that I wanted their prayers and encouragement. Also, I was putting myself on preemptive bed rest before bleeding would start so I had to tell people why. People did really worry though. My mom didn't tell either of my grandmothers for that reason...especially as my last m/c was really bad physically (internal haemorrhaging and all that). My one grandmother had nearly died herself from a miscarriage, she's had at least 3 losses and she bled throughout her other pregnancies so she knows how rough pregnancy can be.


----------



## GRGirl

I don't have much to add (I always miss the discussions when they're happening lol) but part of what makes PARL so hard for me is I never told anyone except DH about the losses- I just couldn't. I felt like a failure having back to back to back losses in such a short amount of time. So now we've told my in-laws and my best friend about this pregnancy and NO ONE understands why I'm still so hesitant or scared, or why I refuse to get excited yet. I feel like yelling, "I lost 3 babies in 5 months, maybe that's why I'm so nervous about this one!"

I'm way past my last loss milestone, I have so much constant nausea and sickness that I'm practically useless, and I hear the HB every few days on our home dopplar- I STILL can't wrap my brain around the fact that maybe we "got it right" this time, like maybe I'm somehow worthy enough that this time I might actually get to keep this baby...and no one gets it. Even another birth board I joined is hard because they're planning their deliveries already (seriously) and I just keep thinking, "I don't care in the slightest HOW I deliver, I just want TO deliver and make it that far."

I don't know anyone IRL who's had one loss, let alone 3, so no one gets my anxiety. I also don't know anyone who's had as bad of sickness as I get in pregnancy either, so I feel incredibly alone. It's hard and is most of the reason why DH and I decided this is my last pregnancy. I can't take more loss and I can't take feeling so alone all the time.


----------



## vietmamsie

I have been very open about my losses, starting with the second. I was very quiet about it at first, but then I had to explain my misery to my friends. On the third I was just an open book... I couldn't STOP talking about it. It consumed me and left me in a very dark place. The ONLY thing that made me feel better was to talk about it. I have had several people open up to me about losses in their past.

I am sure people have made comments about me and my inability to carry a child naturally, but I hope that maybe one day they will meet someone and be able to share my story with them, giving someone else hope after one or several miscarriages.

In Vietnamese society it is VERY bad to have a miscarriage, and you are pretty much shunned. I feel so awful for the women who have had losses here... they are judged so harshly. There was a recent news story here where a women actually STOLE a baby from one of the hospitals in town to try to cover up a loss.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Viet- omg thats awful! If only people knew how common it was. Maybe not Recurrent losses but miscarriage itself happens a lot. 

I am an open book too... and talking about it always made me feel better also. But it's funny bc I almost wanted people to know that i COULD get pregnant.. almost like RMC was better than infertility. Bc I feel that here being "infertile" has a worse connotation and stigma attached to it. And no one wants to EVER let anyone know that they got pregnant through fertility treatments. So when ppl knew I was trying and I obviously didn't have a big pregnancy announcement a year later, I almost felt better letting them know that I COULD get pregnant just couldn't stay pregnant. very insecure, I know. 

But actually... I went to a prenatal yoga class yesterday. And everyone goes around the room and tells how far along they are and what they are hoping to gain from yoga. So when it got to me, I was honest. (Most of the women were in their third tri) I said "I have a history of pregnancy loss and am mostly here for a relaxation method as the anxiety of being pregnant again has been overwhelming at times". I thought I was safe to say this in a room of pregnant women. Crickets. No one said a word after I said that, I was honestly embarrassed. And then maybe thought that wasn't appropriate to say? Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned loss or negative things in front of currently pregnant women? I'm not sure, but it was not a good feeling. One woman did stop me and say some encouraging words to me after the class, saying that she had a cousin who had 3 M/Cs and then 2 babies back to back after that, and she encouraged me to keep going to yoga. So that was nice. It was just very weird.


----------



## dairymomma

I've been open about my losses because it was stunning to me to find out how many women I know have had losses themselves yet NO ONE TALKS ABOUT IT. It's got this stigma attached to it (as does infertility like Newlywed says), and many people are uncomfortable with this topic. Even ladies who have had one loss have trouble understanding where I come from on certain things because they haven't had rmc. It's hard to talk because yes, I become 'that lady who had 8 m/c' but talking is so therapeutic and maybe I'll help that next person who has many losses see that there's hope.

I'm pretty much 23 weeks and my PARLness still has the ability to scare me. Like yesterday. I was overtired, DH was gone all day on a ski trip, and I started having pretty benign symptoms that added up to one big scare. I felt sick, had a back ache/belly ache, possible leakage, and (scarily enough) two little dinky dinky spots of red on a pad. (Cue the midnight freakout and sob session). Feel reassured to an extent now that I called the dr's office and spoke to one of his nurses. She said it's probably nothing other than gas/intestinal issues (sick feeling and back ache), round ligament pain (belly ache), sweaty crotch and pg incontinence (possible leakage) and a little too much ummm...stimulation shall we say? blush:) accounting for the spotting. Feel better but even that isn't enough to erase all my fears. I'm still on undies watch (can't help it even though those dots were as big as the period at the end of the sentence) and under orders to go in if I feel I need to but the rational part of me knows I'm over-reacting and going in is only going to be a waste of time and $$ really. I'm still back achey and all but my guts are probably rebelling after eating junk food yesterday. I was in no mood to cook and wanted comfort foods so we ate processed, high fat, high sugar foods. Ugh. Paying for it now. And while the rational side of me recognizes this, the irrational side is quietly freaking out. ("Yet another sign of pre-term labor-soft stools! GO IN!!!!")

This is probably the worst part of PARL-the split personalities. There's my rational side that says calmly "all is well. This is nothing to fear." and then there's the crazy irrational PARL side that screams "Head to the ER STAT cuz you just had a bigger blob of cm ooze out than normal and it's *gasp* white in color instead of it's normal clear! Call out the Marines!" I can't wait til July so PARL lady will go into hibernation (at least til my next pregnancy). :dohh:


----------



## dairymomma

*Sigh* So the PARL side of me won this battle. I'm going in. Dr appt in an hour but have to leave ASAP to drop kids off at the babysitter before heading out. Bubs is moving ALOT (feels like s/he has an attack of the hiccups right now) but I'm dribbling some kind of fluid-like stuff that smells sweet and def isn't discharge. Dr figures it's probably nothing but being as there was a change in the scent (no smell to sweet smell) he wants me in just to see if somethings going on. FX he's right about it being nothing...


----------



## Mitchi

Hope all is ok dairy. Thinking of you.


----------



## newlywedtzh

keep us posted! Better to be safe than sorry. Will he measure your cervix, etc.?


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Dairy, I'm praying all is well.

I would get checked out too...I don't think you're being irrational at all. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Whew...

He didn't do a direct measurement of my cervix as his machine wasn't strong enough to get a good picture but he was able to show there's plenty of fluid around baby (who is stubbornly back to a transverse position only s/he's butt out at the moment.) and a visual exam showed my cervix is closed, not irritated, and undilated. He also checked for amniotic fluid (test came back negative) and had me cough while he was looking with the speculum. He said the pressure of the cough would have opened my cervix and shown leakage if I was leaking intermittantly but my cervix stayed closed. I felt SO silly going in in the end but he just reassured me by saying it's best to get it checked out on the off chance that this really was something to worry about. He also did a swab for bacterial vaginosis but figured my damp undies were just from sweaty crotch (thank you vinyl covered chair and too big thighs...) and pregnancy-related incontinence. 

Feeling VERY relieved that I went in and SO happy I have such a great and understanding doctor who is willing to listen to my irrational fears while giving nothing but encouragement back.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - you've had 8 miscarriages. You're entitled to all the freak-outs in the world. I would have been scared too. I'm so glad that it wasn't anything serious.

I have had a worrisome day today too though not to that degree. I've been cramping and feeling a lot of pressure on my bum and that freaked me out. I am a bit constipated but even going to the bathroom didn't totally relieve the pressure. I am passing so much gas right now (so sexy) but it is helping a bit. But those aches really were unnerving. Baby is moving well today and she didn't seem to like the cramps either.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy- I agree with Starry...you are absolutely ENTITLED to your worry, and no one should treat you as if you're not. So glad all is well with your baby!

Starry, for the record, the occasional bum pressure thing is rather common, and normal. The baby can put some pressure on nerve endings around your butt, and also directly on your cervix, and it can leave things achy, heavy-feeling, and even give you sharp pains. All of the gas and constipation can also cause this pressure, definitely.


----------



## julesmw

Anyone else get rattled when they read of someone else losing a baby further along than you are at the moment? :nope:


----------



## julesmw

Dairy - glad you got checked out. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

julesmw said:


> Anyone else get rattled when they read of someone else losing a baby further along than you are at the moment? :nope:

Yes! I was out with girlfriends today and they were talking about stillbirths for a bit and that just terrified me. Ever since moving out here I have been hearing about stillbirths ALOT. I don't know if it's that there are more conservative sects that don't believe in birth control so more pregnancies equals more chance of stillbirth or if the prenatal care is just not good. I don't know. Or girls aren't vigilant with their folic acid, I don't know. One friend made it seem like that was the case (she's a nurse). I know the odds of something like that happening are so slim but I keep hearing about it and it scares me so much that something could still possibly happen. My own scary experience with my son's birth doesn't help.


----------



## Mitchi

Me too Jules. A friend from work had a full term still birth last year, so I'm very aware that I'm not safe until it is in my arms. Even though the risk is like 1% of all pregnancies, having taken this long to get this far, the thought of losing it now scares the beegeebers out of me.


----------



## vietmamsie

Dairy - So glad you went in. It is just so much better to get checked out then be be sitting at home freaking out about something for days on end.

Starry - I guess I am a bit further along than you, but for the last week or so I have had so much pressure in my vagina and bum when I get up (wither from bed or from sitting. I feel like I had really rough sex or something and am just really sore. Hoping that means the baby is moving down.

Don't even get me started on scary baby stories. We had three things happen over the weekend that totally freaked us out:
1. At a concert, one of our very drunk friends took some random persons baby and carried it onto the stage. He got tangled in the cords as he was walking and actually fell off the stage. Luckily he fell on his back and the baby was safe, but my god. He actually got back up and got back on the stage with the baby and the parents had to come remove the baby from his arms... he didn't want to give it up!
2. Found out that in front of my husbands school, a mom was waiting on her motorbike for her son to come out from class. She had her baby sleeping on a little stool in front of her with its arms/head spread out over the front of the bike (thats how they do it here, no helmet or anything). He son got on the bike and while adjusting the bike to get everyone on, the baby fell off and a bus ran over it. 
3. right after hearing that story we got in a cab to go to dinner and while taking a turn our driver didn't notice a grandma carrying a little baby walk right in front of us. Luckily DH was in the front seat and screamed for the driver to stop... it was so scary.


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry - out of curiosity, how important is it to get your folic acid in? I was very good about taking my prenatals before pregnancy and even though morning sickness managed to take them every day while pregnant. About two weeks ago I stopped taking my progesterone and my whole evening pill routine was thrown under the bus. I have only been taking my prenatal once or twice a week. Lately my heartburn is so bad after I take them it just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## wookie130

Viet, those stories were terrible. :(

Yeah, stillbirth and late loss terrifies me. And once the baby is here, then I worry like a mad woman over SIDS. I belonged to a baby loss support group before I had Hannah, for women who have suffered from miscarriage, stillbirth, or SIDS. There were several SIDS moms, and probably 3 or 4 who lost their baby late-term, or during birth. I will always remember these ladies...they are in my thoughts every day. Once I had Hannah, I stopped going to the group, but I wish for nothing but healing and peace for every one of those gals. Their suffering was unreal, and it's tragic that anyone would have to lose their babies like these women did.

There are just no guarantees. Hell, there are no guarantees when your child is HERE, either. My daughter is watched by my in-laws while DH and I are working, and I learned last Friday that she fell down an entire flight of basement stairs when I came to pick her up that day. I won't get into the whole long story, but our hearts were broken, and I was so thankful to God that my baby is okay. She only turned a year old last week. When I think about what happened, my stomach is literally sick, and it feels like I can't breathe. We were so lucky that day.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I promised myself I wouldn't read any more stories (I actually skipped all the specifics you guys wrote). Because the ones I already have read and having a close coworker who had a late loss is enough to keep my mind going already. Ignorance is bliss ladies! And we have to remember the statistics are always in our favor. (I love that I'M saying that haha)

But yeah.. I decided I wouldn't torture myself anymore with reading things, etc.


----------



## hopefull1982

hey everyone!

starry hey im 12 weeks and 3 days after 7 miscarraiges between 4 and 14 weeks so i can totally relate to the freaking out! im currently on progesterone, heparin injections and predisolone and my usual thyroxine so i have everything crossed this time will be the time! 
hope everyone else is ok and relaxing as much as possible xx
im currently sat waiting on the post man brining the post as im hoping he will have my appointment time for my dating scan as i didmt see midwife till last week as i was scared of wasting her time again :/ i have had EPAC scans at 4 weeks , 6w 3d, 8w 3d, 9w 6d, and last week at 11w 5 days and so far so good.. im terrified of my 16 week appointment with midwife as when i lost my daughter at 14 weeks i was almost 17 weeks when i found out :( so that day and the 3 weeks and 4 days leading up will be tense as hell for me x


----------



## hopefull1982

how do i get a ticker??


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful, I went to thebump.com , and got a personalized ticker from there. Then you go to "edit your signature" from your profile, and paste the URL to the ticker in your siggy. If you need help, let me know. lilypie.com has some cute tickers, also!


----------



## hopefull1982

thanks ill give it a go :)


----------



## wookie130

It worked! I see a ticker! :happydance:


----------



## hopefull1982

just call me bill gates haha:) thanks :)


----------



## Starry Night

vietmamsie said:


> Starry - out of curiosity, how important is it to get your folic acid in? I was very good about taking my prenatals before pregnancy and even though morning sickness managed to take them every day while pregnant. About two weeks ago I stopped taking my progesterone and my whole evening pill routine was thrown under the bus. I have only been taking my prenatal once or twice a week. Lately my heartburn is so bad after I take them it just doesn't seem worth it.

Viet - I think the importance of folic acid is most at the very beginning of the pregnancy....even before you know you're pregnant. That's why they say to take it even if your are still just TTC. Quite of the few stillbirth stories I mentioned were the result of the baby missing a major organ or the skull not closing over the brain. These are issues that develop in the first 6 weeks of pregnancy. One story, though, was of a girl who got in a car accident at 9 months pregnant and the baby died. I recently heard another story of a girl eating blue cheese and losing the baby at 8 months.

This late in the game I don't think folic acid is as crucial. I forget to take mine loads as well. I try to remember to take my prenatal but at this point I"m more concerned about the iron. And I'm vigilant with my fish oil as that is the one different thing I'm doing between my losses and this pregnancy (plus the extra folic acid I took the first 6 weeks)


----------



## hopefull1982

i have a quick question for everyone... does anyone know when the latest is that they can do a datng scan is? i know nt scan is 10 to 14 weeks and a day but is it the same for dating?


----------



## Starry Night

I don't know. We don't get dating scans out here. I had to beg for an early scan at 8 weeks and even then my GP had to lie to the hospital about me bleeding otherwise the hospital would have denied even my doctor's request. They don't even do the nuchal fold scan. They just do a blood test. They don't screen for pre-ecclampsia either which is just baffling to me as my old province does it and I know our national body of OBYNs recommends it. And it's not just my OB. The OB I had for the last 3 months of my son's pregnancy when we moved here didn't do it either. When you are having troubles they take good care of you but the basics are so super bare bone that you have to be the one aware of something going wrong and ask to be tested. Like, my OB humoured me in the beginning but once I was established in the second tri with no signs of anything being wrong she started to shrug off any concerns. Yet when I passed my GD test but it was "close" she made sure to thoroughly follow up. I would just appreciate more screening and preventative measures. I would feel better if I was screened for bladder infections and protein in the urine at every visit....not just when I have symptoms.


----------



## vietmamsie

Wookie - I am so happy your LO is ok after such a big fall! When I was 3 I got pushed down a set of stairs and broke my collar bone, but other than that, I was fine. Luckily children are resilient creatures!

Starry -Thanks for the info. I was also really good about taking iron until recently too. I just feel so sick to my stomach all the time, taking supplements at this point just makes it all worse! Hopefully skipping these last few weeks won't be the end of the world.

hopefull - welcome! Your ticker looks great! I am in Vietnam at a french hospital, so we do it a little different here. Since I have had so many losses they let me come in at 4 weeks, 6 weeks, 8 weeks, 10 weeks, and 12 weeks before switching me over to monthly appointments. So there was never a proper 'dating scan', just regular check ups. I am lucky that since it is a private hospital, I could go as often as I wanted, just as long as I was willing to pay. Appointments are pretty cheap since its Vietnam, so I splurged!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. I didn't have anyone saying I shouldn't go in. Well, except myself. :haha: But my dr is AMAZING and he's honestly the best doctor I've ever seen. 

Hopeful-I had an early dating scan at 6+1 but it was because my last lmp was a miscarriage so we were totally unsure of how far along I was other than a guesstimated opk date. My opks were right though and the u/s put bubs spot on with those dates. I had another u/s the next week at 7+3 because I was bleeding but bubs was still measuring right on. Usually, I get a reassurance scan (due to a history of miscarriage) around 8-9 weeks and they 'date' me then too.


----------



## julesmw

Viet - I splurged, too. Due to my recurrent miscarriages, I was allowed to have weekly appointments with an U/S as long as I wanted them. At a $20 copay per scan, not a big decision. Peace of mind was worth it! I have an awesome OB/GYN.


----------



## Madrid98

hopefull1982 said:


> i have a quick question for everyone... does anyone know when the latest is that they can do a datng scan is? i know nt scan is 10 to 14 weeks and a day but is it the same for dating?

In my hospital the dating scan is also between 10 & 14 weeks! I think it's very similar around the uk


----------



## hopefull1982

hey thanks everyone :)
as u can see from my pic i have had a few scans already i had one at about 4 weeks and just saw a sac as i thought i was further on but got dates wrong so went back 10 days later and saw a tiny baby then had one at 8+3 9+6 and 11+4 but the were all with the early preg clinic cause of my losses in the past but i eventually saw the midwife last week and the week befpre afte putting it off for ages and she has to refer me for my dating scan which is normally done around 12 weeks here but as m 12+4 already im just wonderin if they will do it beore im 14 weeks or just give me an appointment that might fall after that time which is ages away and if it is the EPAC will scan me again in between they are also doing one at 16 weks 18 weeks and then i see a specialist at 24 weeks and 28 weeks who will also do one then too to check growth as i have an underactive thyroid but by the end ill have about 10 scan pics haha:happydance:


----------



## GRGirl

Dairy- so happy it turned out to be nothing much, but I agree, when in doubt just go in. Us PARL girls are entitled to some extra reassurance ;)

Hopeful- I had a ton of dating and reassurance scans, but I was high risk after 3 losses. I had one at 6w3, then weekly after that until 10 weeks. So 5 scans until I switched to my regular OB. Now he doesn't do them and only does the 12 week NT and 20 week anatomy scans.

AFM- had my 13 week NT scan this morning. Baby measured right at 13 weeks and was crazy active! kept flailing its arms and legs and trying to roll over. We got the neck measurement and saw a nasal bone, though, which is good. Should hear back in a couple weeks unless something's wrong and then I'll know in about a week.

Spent yesterday in the ER getting fluids. My hyperemesis I had with DS is officially back with this one. Can't even keep water down :( Makes me so scared for the baby but I'm trying to think positively.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats on the good scan GR!

I had weekly U/S's from 4-9 weeks. Then the NT scan at ~12 weeks. Haven't had an U/S since... I have 4 week appointments now where they only check for the heartbeat and measure your uterus fundal height. Next ultrasound isn't until 20 weeks :wacko: I wish I could have more U/S's but I've read that after first tri babies tend to grow at their own rate in utero? Maybe that's why they don't do ultrasounds? Haven't had an appt. in 3 weeks and have another week and a half to go until my next one- leaves a lot of time to wonder!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh and in the states I think they do official "dating scans" around 8 weeks. I had mine at 9w5d (I was seeing a specialist before being released to my regular OB) and baby was measuring right on. Was measuring a day behind at the NT scan though...although it was 7 something am in the morning.


----------



## dairymomma

ARRRGH! *sigh* Quick rant...

So I get this phone call from my sister this afternoon. She was asking what kind breast pump I have. When I told her it was an Ameda Purely Yours, she asked if one of her friends (who I do know but we aren't besties or anything) would be able to use it for a few days. She's got a Purely Yours but it's conking out and she's pumping/bottle feeding her newborn baby so she absolutely NEEDS a pump. She's got one coming thru her own insurance on Monday but she's in need of something _right now_. The thing is my pump is a brand spankin' new pump. I've never even taken it out of the box! And according to the many reviews I read, it looks like this particular pump can break really really easily. I don't want to have my new pump break before I even get to use the thing. So I hesitated to send out my brand new, never been used breast pump and told my sis No. She got sort of huffy and pretty much hung up on me. (Though her kids were acting up too so I don't know if it was me or her kids.) Then I got horrendously guilty and it got the better of me so I told my sis that the friend could use my pump. She told me she'd tell the friend when she sees her next but I'm just sick. I feel like I was right in the first place but I also feel bad because it's just a breast pump, I'm not using it right now, and really, if it breaks, it's under warranty for a while yet and if not, then I can go out and buy the one I really wanted (I wanted a Medala but insurance sent me an Ameda) in the first place. And I'm worried that now this girl probably thinks I'm a b*tch or something. :dohh: To make matters worse, I _know_ I'm overthinking this but I'm feeling horridly sick right now. Migraine, heartburn, nausea, stomach issues, basically the flu. (At least I'm hoping. I had higher blood pressure at my last appt and some of these signs can be a sign of preeclampsia.)

So am I right to keep my brand new pump in the box or to lend it out? She'd have her own tubes and bottles. She'd just be using the pump itself. I just don't know. I'm of the mind that if I seriously needed a pump that badly, I'd just go buy a cheap manual pump to get me by until the new one comes. For that matter, I'd have a manual pump on hand in case the power goes out or perhaps my pump breaks hmm? I wouldn't borrow one from someone else because what happens if *I* break it? So am I wrong to want to keep my possibly shaky pump in the box? Or am I right to offer to lend it out? And for that matter, does initially not offering make me a horrible person? *Sigh*

Okay, ranty thing over...


----------



## wookie130

You know, I'd probably retract it, Dairy. I can totally see why you wouldn't want to lend it out. That's YOURS. It's brand new. And you should rightfully be the first (and only) person using it.

What I would do, is try to find out for your sister if the hospital near them will give her a loaner (one that she can rent) while hers comes in...typically they do, and it's usually a WONDERFUL pump, say, a Medela Symphony. If you do the research for her, perhaps then she'll be a bit more cool about it. And if she wants to act like a huffy patoot, that's probably okay too. :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hmm I say if it were your own sister or a close friend of yours and they asked, then I would probably say yes. But do you even know this person where you would feel comfortable asking for a replacement, etc if something did happen? A bit forward to ask someone to borrow something so expensive if they are not close to you imo


----------



## dairymomma

I do know this girl but not really well. My sis is really good friends with her though as my b-i-l and this girl's DH are close friends. (My b-i-l stood in their wedding.) And it was my sister who actually asked me, not the girl herself. My sis only asked because she thought I had the same pump. I get why she asked but I've never used it even and that was my biggest issue. And when I got back to my sis about lending the pump after all, she said, "Oh, I was just chatting with her (the friend) on the phone and it sounds like she's figuring something out." Ummm, okay? So why didn't she do that in the first place? And why did you (my sis) get so annoyed when I said No initially? 

I don't know. I'm not thinking straight as my head is throbbing (thank you migraine), DH is annoyed with me because I said I'd work evenings but lost track of time (again, thanks migraine!) and didn't show up tonight, and I feel ready to lose it emotionally. I'm on edge and my hormones aren't helping. I think the root of this whole deal is I feel burnt out. I need some good quality sleep but I can't get it because either I'm worried about something, dreaming weird emotionally taxing dreams that wake me up, DD climbs into bed with us, or my SPD kicks into gear again. I'd almost kill for a night away. Date night with the hubs would be ideal as we haven't been on a date since the end of January. Coffee with my galpals would be nice too as it's been almost a year since I caught up with some of them. Heck, even an uninterrupted evening of grocery shopping would be BLISS. Trouble is all those things call for $$ and we have very little of that to spare right now. (Seriously, I'd be lucky if I could buy a cup of coffee with change found under the couch cushions...)


----------



## dairymomma

Oh gosh...My last post makes me look even more like whiny little girl than I thought! :dohh: Ugh...Don't mind me. I'm just having a pity party over here. I'm going to pull up my big girl panties now and take myself off to the couch with a blanket and good book and hopefully this headache will go away now that I've taken some tylenol.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Lol rant all you want! I was just going to recommend the "couch treatment" the couch, comfy clothes, a good book and mb a snack will do you some good. I'm sure the migraine is enough to put u on edge. Try a wet rag for some comfort!


----------



## vietmamsie

Dairy - thats what we are here for! Rant away! I would NOT lend my pump out. If a mother is planning to pump 100%, then she should be prepared with two pumps - a manual and an electric. Like you said, this is YOUR new pump. You should be the first and only person to use it. I know hospitals lend pumps, but they also have the right tools to clean them properly between users. From what I read, women should not swap pumps due to possible spread of infections. If it was my sister, maybe, but someone that you don't know very well, NO WAY.

Newly - I remember when I went for my first long haul between check ups. It was torture! Just keep positive and distract yourself! I was lucky enough to have a week long holiday during the 4th week. Got back and had my scan four days later. I was so happy to have been distracted!!!

AFM, contractions woke me up again. Hoping this means my body is getting ready! Have another appointment this afternoon. Hoping for good news!


----------



## Starry Night

I personally wouldn't lend out my pump. It's one of those personal-use items that I would not be comfortable lending out....like an electric razor or tooth brush. It's something that is touching an intimate part of the body that does transmit infections. Mine isn't even brand new.

I find it really annoying when someone asks such a huge, personal favour but then gets upset when you say 'no'. To me it smacks of entitlement. This woman's situation really isn't your immediate problem. It's nice when we can help but it's definitely not something you need to stress yourself over. There are people closer to her who can do that. There are plenty of alternatives that she doesn't NEED your brand new pump.

And rant away. I'm so super miserable myself. I'm having such a negative reaction to the anti-biotics I"m on for my infected cut. I'm not outright sick but definitely miserable. And so, SO SO SO tired! I could honestly sleep all day. I'm hoping it's a growth spurt as I can't do the next 10 weeks like this. I'm barely functioning. Like...barely. When I am awake I lie on the couch all day. It's not even lethargy. It's outright fatigue and exhaustion. I just want sleep.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey guys - not so good news from my appointment today. Copied from the email I send out to the family this evening:

As usual, the baby is measuring a bit ahead. The head is at 39 weeks, the legs at 38 weeks, and the body at 38 weeks. This little guy had grown 450 grams since our last appointment - 3.45 kgs total! 

And then the bad news came - my body has continued to make fluid for my uterus, causing it to continue to grow. I am now at 24cm of fluid, which is not good. Basically with this much fluid, the baby is totally free to move around and change positions at will. This makes natural delivery a bit tricky. Also, with all the water in there, the baby will never be able to drop and fully engage in my pelvis, no matter how much walking I do. With all this terrible news I started crying. I am very worried for my little friend and also for me because carrying such a big belly is very taxing.

We were asked to head up to labor and delivery for fetal monitoring. It was supposed to take about 40 minutes, but were were there for almost two hours. It was never ending! By the end of it I was sore, uncomfortable and in tears. Just sitting there with the straps around my middle listening to the heartbeat and worrying that something might be wrong. Finally we went down to see Dr. Hung again and he was impressed that I had had a few contractions during the session. While they are light at this point, they are happening! The baby seemed to be doing just fine and doesn't seem to be stressed in there, which is good. However, we were advised that due to size and amount of fluids we need to get things moving. Dr. Hung is hoping that I will have this baby before our next scheduled appointment (next thursday)!!! We are on strict orders to do everything in our power to get this little one MOVING! 
We headed straight to acupuncture with Dr. Kim (my old acupuncturist) and got acu and cupping done. I will return in a few days if things are still at a stand still. He is totally on the same page as us and has hope that he will be able to coax the baby out! Whether or not it helped the baby, I don't know, but it sure calmed me down about the whole thing. After that we went to a Korean BBQ and had tons of spicy kimchi! What a day! We had totally expected to be home by 3:00, but didn't get here until 8:00! Now I am sipping Raspberry leaf tea and munching on dates and we have a few other sure fire doctor recommended methods of inducing labor that we'll do tonight! 

Basically what the plan is, is for me to go into labor, get to the hospital between 3-4 cm, then have my water broken so that the baby can finally fall down into my cervix. Hopefully this all goes as planned and we can still have a natural child birth. Keeping positive and staying hopeful about everything. But keeping in mind that now that we are facing some medical problems, the ultimate goal is to have a healthy baby in our arms, no matter how it actually gets there.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Viet- I know it's scary but I was still so excited reading that!!! This baby is coming!! You are being watched by professional medical doctors and are in good hands- regardless of natural/or C-section the baby is coming!


----------



## wookie130

Viet, I know you want a natural birth, and that's what you're envisioning...but I am actually surprised that no one on your medical team has suggested you get a planned c-section. It is possible to have a vaginal birth with polyhydramnios, but there is an increased risk of a prolapsed cord, which would mean an emergency c-section anyway. I'll be honest with you, it's a risk I would not be willing to take, and I'd probably opt for an elective c-section, if your doctors are willing to schedule it...I don't know how that works in Vietnam, really. I had a scheduled c-section myself the first time, and will be having another with this baby in August. It was a wonderful experience, and it was every bit as beautiful and lovely as any other birth under the sun. This is absolutely your choice, I know, but I do believe in informed consent, and in this particular case, with a bigger baby, and excess fluid, it would be safer to just get right in there and take the baby via c-section. Best of luck in whatever way your LO arrives! Safety first, and it sounds like you're in good hands!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hmm.. I would listened to the experienced mommies!!

Well I did it... I bought a Doppler off e-bay. If I can't get it to work or I can't find the HB at least I have an appt. in a week. And if it drives me crazy my best friend said she would take it from me lol. We will see how this goes!


----------



## wookie130

Good for you, Newly! I think you may like it! I swear by mine...it's great for when you have the "no movement" days, and once you get toward the end, the movement slows way down...it's great to just do a quick check on the baby! :)


----------



## Starry Night

viet - yay! Your baby is coming soon!!

newly - hope the doppler really helps you to relax. Anxiety is no fun. :(

afm - I really need to discuss birth plans with my OB. I know she has encouraged me to VBAC already but I don't know when I need to make a final decision or what factors would make a section necessary. I looked up the VBAC rate at our hospital and it's only 34% so I'm not sure I will be getting one as I'll be at the mercy of whatever OB is on call. I think a planned section would be so much better than another emergency one. Also, I have no clue what the hospital policy is on going over and being induced. I didn't mind putting that info off but I guess I"m getting to the point where I need to start thinking about it. My family actually wants me to have a section because after DS' birth I think they're really worried about me and they think it will fix things. And it's easier to plan for than going into labour. I still feel very torn as I know about the benefits of VBAC.


----------



## Mitchi

Oh Viet. Stay positive honey and I hope your birth plan will go to plan. If it doesn't it's all to get your baby here safely, so don't forget that. Good luck and keep us posted when you can.


----------



## dairymomma

To all of you:Thank you for letting me rant and vent and have a 'poor me, pity me' moment...Yesterday was just the culmination of a week of stress, worry, fear, and personal woes and my headache didn't make things any better. But sleep was the ultimate healer. Ended up dozing much of the afternoon and just let the kids have at it. My house was almost destroyed but I got the rest I feel I desperately needed. After the kids went off to bed, I feel asleep on the couch til DH got home and then had a relatively easy night of sleep to boot. Woke up feeling pretty good today. But who wouldn't after a combined 14 hours of sleep? :haha: And honestly, I think just being able to get some of that stuff out helps too. So thank you.

Vietmasie-Woohoo, bubs is on the way! And hopefully you can get things moving quickly here and have the natural birth you want. But keep in mind that a c-section won't be the end of the world either as the end result is you'll have your baby in your arms. As for helping things along, no ideas. My kids both decided to come when they came and I hadn't done anything differently. I have heard (but never attempted on my own) that galloping is supposed to help. :haha: I had a friend who posted a video of her 39 week prego self galloping around her living room. Didn't work for her though. She ended up going at 40+3. I also do know that squatting while in labor will help not only open up the pelvis and ease delivery but it will help engage baby's head better and allow gravity to help pull baby down. Not sure if it will work as well until your water is broken but hopefully it'll help after that point! Good luck and I'll be praying for contractions!

Newly-hope the doppler works for you. I know I chose not to get one for home use but it is a hugely reassuring thing when the dr finds baby's hb with one. 

Starry-the main thing to consider here is what do _you_ feel the most comfortable with? I know there's pluses and minuses to both an elective C-section and VBAC but really it's up to you and what you want to do. If it makes you feel better to know stats and numbers, then by all means, talk to your doctor about them and get their perspective. But don't listen to anyone else. Ultimately, this is your baby and your choice.


----------



## Starry Night

At one point I had told my OB that I was more comfortable with an elective section but she really tried her best to talk me out of it. I had entered my pregnancy saying I'd do whatever the doctor said as I didn't have a strong attachment either way. Asking for a section for purely logistical reasons seems a tad crazy, I guess. I also have other relatives (my SiLs from either side) insisting I VBAC and are telling me how tough a section is on the body but I have had one and they have not. I know what a section is like! ha ha

I will tell my OB I'd rather have a planned section than another emergency but I am willing to try labour again too. I don't know. I feel torn! I do know I do not want to try delivering a breech baby or take too much of a "wait and see" approach if problems arise again. DS was allowed to remain in distress for nearly 12 hours before they did the section. I don't want to repeat that just to adhere to some philosophy.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Good Morning Ladies-
I don't know if you noticed but I've been posting so much bc I've had an incredibly slow week at work and need something to pass the time! haha 

So here I am.. at the office.. browsing the site as usual and thought I'd just throw some of my first-time pregnancy questions at you.

I keep getting this kind of sharp, tight pain above and around my belly button. Is it my muscles stretching from the growing bump? It is even sore to the touch sometimes. comes and goes but definitely noticeable. The uterus is still down pretty low below your belly button at 17 weeks right? Which made me wonder... when you start to feel movement- Do you feel it really low in your abdomen? Bc I definitely feel "bubbles" but it is near my belly button so I'm assuming it's just gas?

And I know it's probably nothing and more related to bloating but I feel like every morning my bump disappears or gets smaller! DH just tells me I'm crazy and that it is there... maybe one of those things you don't really notice bc you see yourself everyday? I've been trying to take pictures.. but to me there isn't a clear difference from 15 weeks til now. 

And last thing.... We had a biometric screening at work yesterday where they measure just vitals, cholesterol, etc. and consult with you.. They basically told me I need to eat more. My blood sugar was at 65 (before eating breakfast though) and my body fat composition was on the low end. I have always been thin (another reason why I think I'm feeling more growing pains in my tummy- my skin feels tight already) but that kind of freaked me out. I have gained about 4 lbs so far at 17 weeks. I feel like I'm eating like I did before pregnancy and adding in some protein bars in between meals but Dh also doesn't think I'm eating enough. Where is this ravenous appetite I've heard about? I really don't have much of an appetite.. I eat when my stomach starts to get hunger pangs or when I know I "should". I do not eat a lot of meats either... not vegetarian, but just don't have a big affinity for meat, never have. Any suggestions? Do you think I really need to be consuming more calories at 17 weeks? I've read a lot that it's really only needed in the third tri. Also- I read that pregnancy can speed up your metabolism and you burn a lot more calories which could make it difficult for thin women to put on/keep on weight.

Okay... rambling over :)


----------



## melfy77

:hi:

I don't really post here anymore but I still try to read and see how everyone is doing :)

newly: I wouldn't worry. I'm 5'2'' and usually around 97lbs. I've never really had that ravenous appetite; my stomach was all squished because of the baby I guess. That appetite came back with breastfeeding!! With both pregnancies I gained 15 lbs, most of it between 25 and 35 weeks and my girls were perfectly fine:winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

newly - I would go with what your OB/midwife says and not some check up doctor at your work. And you know your body. As long as it is normal for you I wouldn't be too concerned. I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum where I am gaining crazy weight and my OB hasn't breathed a word. In fact, she said I was the exact right size. Go figure.

And the ravenous appetite depends on the pregnancy. With my son I could not stop eating. I was always STARVING and I was on bed rest so it's not like I was burning all sorts of calories. This time around I occasionally have bouts of extreme hunger but usually I have a smaller appetite. Still gaining weight like crazy though. I"m more of a grazer this time around, I guess. But even that grazing urge is going away as my organs get more squished.

As for more protein you could always go with beans, eggs and cheese or yogurt. I've been a protein whore this pregnancy and cheese has been by far my favourite way to get it in. Eggs make me sick....it's one aversion that has clung around from first tri. Boo! I still like meat but with a smaller appetite it's hard to get it all in at once. But I also crave BBQ sauce like nobody's business so if I slather that on then it really helps. (it's also getting my son to eat meat and he's refused to try it up to this point....so excited whenever my picky eater tries something new)


----------



## Hope39

Hello ladies

Think most of you know me from the rmc thread, ive been there for the last 4 years, lol

So, I think it's time I sort of moved over from rmc to here, I've dipped in this thread in the past and dipped out just as quick so when I got my bfp this time round I decided not to join and see what happens

I'm happy so say I have made it to 13w, assuming all is still ok, my last scan was Wednesday which was my dating scan. Due date 26/9/14!!

Xxx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Hope39, I'm so happy for you! :hugs: Sounds like you're very well on your way to your rainbow baby!


----------



## Starry Night

Yay! Hope that is so exciting that you've made it this far and even more exciting that you feel brave enough to join this thread. That in itself is such a victory.

We're all going to be cheering you and your baby on. :)


----------



## Mitchi

Welcome Hope! So pleased to see you jump over to here finally. Fantastic!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Welcome hope ! We've been waiting for you!


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-Hi! Been wondering when you'd pop on over. Glad to see you here!


----------



## julesmw

Hope - so glad you came over here! 

Viet - I'm so excited!!! Can't wait to read about your birth story and see pics of your wee one!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - Wahoo! Really excited to see you over here! As you know there are amazing ladies and great support on this thread!

Newly - I stated at 5'4" and was 58kgs at my 8 weeks appointment. I am now 84kgs. Meaning I have gained about 60 lbs. Funny enough it is mostly all is my belly, hips and legs. Thinking a great deal of it is water weight from both swelling and extra fluid in my uterus. I think it is different for every woman, but listen to your doctor. Carry healthy snacks and make sure you eat when you get hungry!

Jules - don't get too excited yet! Nothing seems to be happening as I would like it to! I went to acu again yesterday. It was a really intense session and I thought maybe it would do it. I was doing all my things thought out the day/evening, and by the time I was getting ready for bed, I was having contractions every 20 minutes or so. Then this morning - Nothing! Acupuncture is closed today, but I might try going to an acupressure guru in my neighborhood I recently heard of. Some 92 year old man that heals people... need to get my neighbor to give him a call for me as I highly doubt he speaks English. Will give an update once something starts to happen!


----------



## mandy1971

Aw hope!!!!!! I don't come on bnb much these days in a state of limbo land just now. But I came on bnb specifically to look you up and here you are.. I met up with leec recently and she was letting me know you are progressing nicely how time flies though 13 weeks.. 
What meds are you taking.,? 

Update from me. I went to see dr Shehata as already diagnosed by dr quenby I have aggressive nk cells but dr Shehata ran a full immune., clotting panel on me and also found elevated TNF alpha il- 10 which means I need to take humira injections (2 lots) so not to ttc for a few months as I've still to have blood test for latent tb prior to starting humira( it can activated latent tb) if pregnant I've to have intralipids and of course the steroids from ovulation.. Good news is don't need clexane as all clotting fine. 
I wondered if any of you girls had to have humira or intralipids.? 

Good luck everyone. I'll be dipping in to cheer you all on from time to time... 
So so delighted again for you hope you deserve this.! Xxxxx


----------



## Mitchi

Good to hear from you Mandy. Good luck with the dr s protocol honey!


----------



## Hope39

Mandy - I met a lady at Epsom hospital in pharmacy and we got chatting and we stayed in touch a bit, she had latent tb diagnosed by mr s. I see how she is doing and message you 

Fertility friend is a good place to go to discuss your results, lots of info on humira etc . Xx


----------



## LunaBean

Cautiously here again!


----------



## mandy1971

Hope39 said:


> Mandy - I met a lady at Epsom hospital in pharmacy and we got chatting and we stayed in touch a bit, she had latent tb diagnosed by mr s. I see how she is doing and message you
> 
> Fertility friend is a good place to go to discuss your results, lots of info on humira etc . Xx

I was in his Epsom clinic on Thursday. Wish it wasn't so far away from us.. Have you needed intralipids this time.? 
I've been on the ff threads going to have to contact a few people from it., is agate from the uk.. ? She sure knows her stuff. 
I'll need to read back through your posts to get a grip on what's been happening with you since we are so similar... About to start my first of 4 nightshirts.... I could cry....
Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## Hope39

Agate is like a doctor, if not better. Yes she is UK based, she helped sunny74 interpret her results she had done with gorgy.

No intralipids for me, I took 25mg steroids from ovulation and jumped to 30 on bfp

There is a few things I done different, septate was removed last September, strictly no gluten since jan 2013 ( halved my thyroid antibodies when last checked July 2013), I had two infections detected from menstrual blood that I took antibiotics for. I've done so much different I don't know what has done the trick this time

Xx


----------



## wookie130

I really wish the treatment for recurrent miscarriage was as comprehensive and individualized here in the states as it seems to be in the UK...I pray your protocol brings you your rainbow, Mandy. :hugs:

Luna- Hi, and congrats! I hope you stick with us for the duration!


----------



## vietmamsie

Welcome Luna!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are you all? Lovely to see you here hope and luna. How you both feeling?
Iv just popped so now I feel like a weeble lol.


----------



## LunaBean

Tired! Lol. And trying not to test again. Lets hope I stay this time!


----------



## hopefull1982

LunaBean said:


> Tired! Lol. And trying not to test again. Lets hope I stay this time!

heyyy!!!! LUNA its me jain off facebook hahaha fancy seeing u here:):haha::haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome and congrats, Luna! I hope this is your take-home baby.

afm - not too much going on. Have my next appointment tomorrow and hope to find more about what to expect in regards to my birth plan and hospital policies. Baby is still somersaulting but it's becoming painful. I feel some grinding and then a popping sensation each time.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yay Starry that's exciting!

Welcome Luna!

4 days til my next Ob appt. and 18 days until my anatomy scan.. but who's counting...? Time is standing still... and no movement (that I'm 100% aware of) to date. wah. 

It's so weird- i don't _feel_ like there's a baby in there. 

I attached my "bump" pic- do you guys see growth? or just bloating? I never took a complete pre-pregnancy bump pic.. mostly bc with my first pregnancy I did that and when I found the pics later after the M/C it was like a little stab to the heart lol so I basically decided to live life like I wasn't pregnant until about week 12. Kicking myself though as I wish I had that picture to compare to!
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Starry Night

It looks like growth. It won't be long before bloating doesn't really affect bump size. My bump changed size throughout the day until 20ish weeks. Now I'm just big all the time! ha ha

I took one early photo with this one but otherwise I agree, looking back on happy pregnant photos after a m/c are really hard. Even if they aren't pregnancy-related those photos are hard. With the first pregnancy I had after DS I have a "selfie" with me and DS and you can just see the joy and happiness in my eyes. It was DH's and my happy little secret. After I lost that pregnancy and the one after that I could not look at that photo. It felt like such a kick in the gut. I was scared I'd never see that light in my eyes ever again. I only took my early pregnancy photo this time around because I had such a big bloat bump one morning after not having a bowel movement for about 4 days. lol 

Now I don't like looking at that photo because I can see how much of the weight has gone into my face and butt. Boo.


----------



## Hope39

Tracie87 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? Lovely to see you here hope and luna. How you both feeling?
> Iv just popped so now I feel like a weeble lol.

I'm feeling ok, don't really feel pregnant apart from weight gain. 

Going to ring epu and get a scan next week, I cnt wait 4 weeks and my consultant told me to ring them if I needed too for one :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

My Doppler came in! I found the hb right away but I still think this might be bad news lol. If I pressed too hard it would move (I guess) and I would lose the heartbeat and I automatically thought I did something to them. I have no idea what movement sounds like on a Doppler to look out for. But yeah found it on one side when I moved to the other side of my bump couldn't hear anything. I think I'll keep it but try not to use it too much. Weirdly it didn't offer me much reassurance? I guess bc I'm in a calm state for once and don't need it. Who knows!


----------



## wookie130

It takes a bit of practice with the doppler, honestly. At 17 weeks, you shouldn't need to press too hard, but just the slightest movement of the probe, and it's easy to lose track of the heartbeat. You are not hurting baby at all! :) I think if you keep at it, you'll really like it.


----------



## Starry Night

And sometimes baby likes to run away. Even at 36 weeks I remember my OB having to "chase" DS around. It always took forever to get a proper reading. He was like that for all of my scans too.

Hope - take advantage of that offer as much as you can! It could really help keep your mind at ease.


----------



## LunaBean

My silly doc only ordered 1 blood test, not to check numbers,just the yes or no one,and not progesterone. Have an appointment fri,so will ask again then.


----------



## julesmw

I hit 3rd tri on Saturday! :happydance:

I'm as big as I was at nine months with my first. Anyone else feel ginormous?!?
 



Attached Files:







1013802_10203097329849840_645770127_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Starry Night

That is definitely all bump. I have so much extra weight in my boobs (in the beginning it seemed all my weight was going there) and in my hips and butt and face. My bump is more sloping and not as point/sticky-outy. I'm not quite as huge this time around as I was with DS but I don't have the same rip-roaring appetite either

luna - I've never been able to get a doctor to test my progesterone for me. This time around my GP insisted I would have had it tested during my m/c testing (just a month before my bfp) so no need to do it again but I really don't recall it being on the list. I lucked out in that low progesterone wasn't a problem this time. I hope your doctor will listen to your request and hopefully put your mind at ease.

afm - saw OB today and she said it was time to decide on elective section vs VBAC. I had no idea I was expected to make a final decision today. It made me all nervous and babble incessantly until I finally decided to go for the VBAC. I'm already second-guessing myself, LOL, but I just couldn't come up with a good reason to go through major surgery. Everything has been going so well so far.


----------



## vietmamsie

Jules - That is quite the bump! I have gained a lot of weight... most of it is in my belly but I can see it in my hips and legs as well. I feel massive as well!

Starry - I am all for you trying a VBAC. I really hope it works for you. I think we tend to forget how major a c-section is, and of the possible complications. Best to avoid if possible!

Thought I would attach a picture as well.... Its from last week, right at the start of 37 weeks. it really looks like I am having multiples with my Massive bump. But remember, its just extra fluid! Believe it or not, but I am bigger now!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0125.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## julesmw

Starry, I'm massive all over, too. I've gained as much already as I wanted to my whole pregnancy. So depressing! And I would want to try VBAC, too. They are always ready for C-section if need be, so why not see if the other will work since the back up is already in place. I hope it all goes well. I can't believe you are in the 30's now! 

Viet - you look ready to go - makes me jealous! Can't wait until we all make it safely through PARL. Is it painful at all having extra fluid? I've never dealt with that before, but it seems like an unpleasant issue - we get big enough by 40 weeks without adding extra anything!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies! 
I to am feeling huge! Have gained bang on 2 stone this time but still 5 weeks to go!! Though my lady pregnancy I gained 4 1/2 stone so guess I'm not doing to bad, 
I'm feeling really uncomfortable by the end of the day! Come about 8 I just want to climb into bed!! 
I'm just soooo excited to meet our princess now xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wookie130

All of you 3rd tri PAL girls look incredible, if you ask me! I love baby bumps. <3 It's the only thing I missed about pregnancy the last time...LOL!


----------



## hopefull1982

well i was all excited not so much now....
i went to listen for the baby yesterday evening and couldnt find i laid in bed for well over 2 hrs trying so i went and had a bath and got back into bed and after talking to a friend of mine whos a midwife and her explaining that they hide n the pelvis some times and the fact that i found the heart beat before was pure luck.. so i tried again and i heard it v v faintly down in my pelvis and a kick but ive woke up today and still cant find it at all and im wondering was it actually there or was i imagining it? so im in a crappy mood today... my oh doesnt want me to use it anymore as i got myself all worked up but its scared me and now im wondering if something is wrong :/

hope u are all ok x


----------



## GRGirl

You guys in 3rd tri all look so cute! I'm still just lumpy and weird shaped but I'm finally in 2nd tri :) (never in a million years thought I'd make it this far this time, so I am happy about that). I have a bunch of bump pics I took with DS but I haven't taken a single one yet- I'm too scared. PARL makes our thinking all screwy, I guess.

Had my PICC line put in about a week ago and I'm hanging in there- the Hyperemesis has got me and I'm pretty much miserable 24/7 but the baby's still there and I'm still here, so those are good signs :)


----------



## hopefull1982

well i went upstairs before and had a quick listen and found it hiding really low in my pelvis was deffo baby and it kicked so i feel alot better but im getting hubby to hide the dam thing lol x


----------



## newlywedtzh

hopeful yes hide it!! When is your next doc appt? I know that body type can play a big part in being able to find and hear the HB and where the baby is located. 

Aw I love all the third tri baby "bumps"- I can't wait to get there !!! (sort of- I'm still trying to imagine carrying around bellies that big :haha:)

Viet- How are things going? Only a matter of days/weeks now!

afm, belly is growing! I'm attaching a pic just in the spirit! haha I actually found a 12 week pic that I took and I *think* I'm starting to feel movement. I haven't felt anything strong enough for me to be 100% convinced but I have felt some strange things low in my abdomen that make me stop and think "what was that" so hoping that's baby. Have only messed with the doppler a couple of times and have found HB very clearly in the same spot right away. Anxiety has been okay, have an OB appt tomorrow and approximately 2 weeks until my big 20 week ultrasound!! I'm finally starting to allow myself to believe that this will be my rainbow. I just can't wait to get to 20 weeks and out of the "miscarriage" category risk altogether- just want to get away from even the word!! And remember that post about no appetite? O.M.G has that changed in a matter of a week. I have been STARVING... like hunger pangs, feel sick about an hour after I eat! I have never eaten so much I feel. I've always been naturally thin so I would be lying if I said I wasn't worried about gaining a lot of non-baby weight as I'm serious when I say I have never eaten like this before in my life. But it's kind of weird.. after days of just pure ravenous hunger, I feel my bump grows overnight lol... baby growth spurts maybe? 

So much good news on this thread! :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







12-18.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Starry Night

newly - sounds like a growth spurt! I got that ravenous hunger shortly after the morning sickness ended with both my son's pregnancy and this one. Though with my son my hunger stayed that level until the end and 60 pounds later. :wacko: This time, my morning sickness is coming back a little but no where near as bad. It's just enough for me to not be very hungry and to cut back on my portions and snacks. I've already gained 30ish pounds but that is still only half of what I gained with DS. If I can stay around the 40 pound mark by the time baby arrives it will already be a vast improvement. I don't have as much flub around my face and butt as I did with my son. (though I still have some).

And since we're all in a sharing mood:
 



Attached Files:







bump.png
File size: 184.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Starry Night

I have to clarify that I am bigger than the photo appears. I don't have a very good photo program and had to resize it myself so the proportions are all off. I look so skinny and awesome in the posted photo. LOL I didn't do that on purpose, I promise.


----------



## julesmw

Aw- just loving all these bump pics! You all look great!


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies! I took a while off I normally post in the may area but a lot has been going on! This pregnancy has been rough but i have a lot of other things going on and I really can't wait to meet my prince I need him in my life. I love looking at his ultrasound pics and feeling his movements it helps. 

My belly is measuring at 38 weeks at my appt on Tuesday this pic was taken on Wednesday! baby is also measuring ahead. I get weekly NSTs and BPPs I get biweekly growth scans and brain scans they alternate each week. I hope all you lovely ladies are doing okay some may not remember me. I hope to start posting on a regular basis now.


----------



## julesmw

So that is four of you past your 30th week - Starry, Nats, Felynn and Viet? Am I missing anyone? Just want to keep up with all of you that are facing the end!


----------



## Madrid98

I'm also over 30weeks!


----------



## Mitchi

I'm just entering 3rd tri with just over a week off 30 weeks too! Eek! I'm all baby but feel pretty large with it! I'll post a piccie if I get chance. 

Hopeful- so pleased you got some reassurance! 

xx


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, there are a lot of us third tri ladies. There's going to be a PARL baby boom in a few weeks. ha ha


----------



## dairymomma

I'm not 3rd tri yet but I'm not far out. About 4 weeks or so I think. So only a few more months for me too.


----------



## vietmamsie

Loving all these belly shots!

Would you believe I have actually gotten BIGGER since that picture?? Had an appointment yesterday and the Dr. measured the baby at just shy of 4kg. I have actually LOST weight, but managed to gain another 4cm of fluid - putting me at 28cm. Thats 10cm more than a normal pregnancy. Poor me! 

And yes, it is very uncomfortable and makes it nearly impossible to do anything. I have been getting down on and off about it, but trying to stay positive. it will all be worth it in the end, and in the mean time I get to lay on the sofa and watch TV all day guilt free! Have some girlfriends coming by in a bit to hang out... Usually I would be busy baking muffins and preparing drinks, but I can't really bring myself to do anything because I am so tired and uncomfortable.

My appointment went well and fetal monitoring showed nothing to worry about. The doctor tried to strip my membranes, but my cervix was so high, he couldn't reach it! We are just supposed to keep on trying all the natural induction methods until something happens. Been having steady contractions for almost a week now, but nothing has turned into anything yet!


----------



## Mitchi

Viet I really feel for you. Take it easy honey!

This is my almost 29 week piccie!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hope39

Loving the bump shots, I pass on taking one of my 14w steroid flab!!

Hope you are all ok :) 

Afm, I'm not feeling to bad (apart from the pukathon this morn). I think my OH is more anxious than me at mo, yesterday he told me he was glad I wasn't too anxious because he didn't want me feeling like he has been.... He is desperate to be excited and we can relax . Doubt I relax till its here

Xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope you are officially out of first tri now right? 14 weeks is the end of 1st tri/beginning of 2nd? I think i started to relax a little more once I made it to 2nd tri officially. Still have some bad days though! For me what is working is just letting the time pass and not focusing on the pregnancy so much.


----------



## julesmw

I found myself starting to relax and get hopeful when I had the MAT21 test done and everything looked good - that was 17w 2d. Oh, for the innocence of a first pregnancy!


----------



## GRGirl

So jealous of all you 3rd tri/almost 3rd tri ladies! I've got a LONG way to go. Home health nurse is coming tonight to change my IV out (which I HATE; it hurts badly and I just want to scream every time) so not looking forward to that. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## dairymomma

So jealous of all those bump pics! I'd post a picture but unfortunately my belly still looks like ME. Just fatter. I have a certifiable bump but it's hiding again now that my uterus jumped above my belly button. (I deflated lower down enough that I can wear my pre-pg pants again.) But baby has been spending more time each day bopping my bladder so I know s/he is trying to flip head down (or at least I HOPE it's head down and not breech...) more often. Baby sure likes this transverse positioning though.

GRGirl-I can sympathize. I've never had an IV put in other than temp ones they've stuck in before surgery but I've seen my littlest bro get a PIC/IV line put in at least 3 times a year since he was 5. He's now 16. He has a genetic disease that causes respiratory issues and ends up on high doses of IV antibiotics for much of the winter. It's a pain that's for sure as it limits his activity and adds to my mom & dad's daily routines because there's the home nurse visits, tending to the IV port, the timed meds, etc...It sucks. I hope you get a good nurse though and she can change your IV out easily enough and with less pain.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - it's a bit early yet to be too worried about position. My girlie still somersaults in spite of it being quite tight in there. She also loves to be transverse. I asked my OB about it this week and she said they aren't concerned until 37 weeks--especially with later babies.

GRgirl - I hope you are feeling better soon. The few times I've had to get an IV for surgery it's been so awful being poked up and down and getting used to the stiffness of having it in me even for only a day or two (for my d&c I had it inserted in my right wrist as it was the only vein they could find). Couldn't imagine having it long term.

Mitchi - cute bump!

Viet - I hope baby comes soon so you don't have to be so uncomfortable anymore.

Hope - I hope the anxiety eases with each new milestone you pass. I'm sure we all can relate to the anxiety though. I'm just now starting to get truly excited for this baby. Up until a week or two ago my days were still filled with relative dread.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-I'm not super worried at this point because s/he has been shifting head down more and more during the day and I still have many weeks before it'll be in issue (if it ever does get to that point). I just don't like when the baby is transverse because it's more uncomfortable for me and makes my SPD worse.

Viet-hope baby comes sooner rather than later! Sending labor thoughts your way (unless you've had your baby already and don't them. Then save them and send them back my way in a few months. :haha:)


----------



## Hope39

Gah, there is some vile females In this world..... Received a message on FB this morning calling me a Barren Bitch!!! 

I can't wait till September to prove her wrong 

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Hope39 said:


> Gah, there is some vile females In this world..... Received a message on FB this morning calling me a Barren Bitch!!!
> 
> I can't wait till September to prove her wrong
> 
> Xx

OMG, Hope!!! Who the hell would say something like that???

What a rotten b-to-the-i-to-the-t-to-the-c-to-the-h!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oofta.


----------



## Hope39

An evil cow is the sort of person that would say something like that, I could be so nasty back, I'm positive she has lost a child herself, she has had 3 c sect but only has two children.... I'm not like that though, not a nasty bone in my body and I wouldn't be horrible to an angel mum.

It's such a long story, she is my OH ex business partner who thinks we owe her money, she thick as fuck, she has made an appt with the police on Monday apparently about us........ First time I've heard police collect supposed debts

I was upset initially but not now, roll on September and i prove the bitch wrong I hope

Xx


----------



## wookie130

How terrible! For your sake, I hope she gives up the fight for whatever money she believes you owe her. If she wants to play like that, print and save that FB message, as that's harrassment, and any further "correspondence."


----------



## Hope39

I've got pages and pages of correspondence between us. All
Her threats and harassment that I ignore the majority of the time

She has had cash of us, a refund to her card for goods sent back and she asked us to print her 18 mugs so she had them as well
We owe her nothing 

She doesn't want the mugs, she wants cash instead but we can't do anything with the mugs printed for her club with her logo on


----------



## wookie130

Well, hang on to those print-outs, and if she decides to get really nasty, and somehow tries to take you to small claims court or something, I'd not hesitate to take them with you, as evidence of harassment.


----------



## Hope39

On I will, I will have a field day with her. I've taken someone to court myself and appointed a barrister before so bring it on luv

Let her go to the police, they would more interested with her by time i finished, the mugs she asked us to print were for a party she organised, the police shut the party down and have yet to find who organised it, lol. See, thick as fuck!!!

Excuse my language xxx


----------



## hopefull1982

Hey everyone I need some hugs :/ I've been listening off and on for ages trying to find babies hb and I know it can hide but I'm really upset and freaking out again :/


----------



## Hope39

Aww hopeful, how long have you been tryin to find it for??? Lay on your back and roll left to right, a lot, ifywim, I had to do that to get baby to move at my last scan 

I haven't got a Doppler for that reason but you've made me panic, lol, we are about the same along. I keep forgetting to try and book a scan for next week, I hope they will squeeze me in

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Try not to panic, it can be difficult to find HB at 14 weeks.

Happened to me last year. Took midwife forever to find HB at 14 weeks but we got there in the end 

Maybe a cold drink might make baby move xxx


----------



## hopefull1982

I tried for about 15 mins then had a bath and tried again 3 times and still nothing I feel like smashing the dam thing I hate feeling like this I heard it this morning but now I'm thinking did I actually or did I just hear mine and it was just fast :/


----------



## Hope39

Try some star jumps too, my sonographer makes you do them if the rolling from side to side doesn't work

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Hopefull1982, as hard as it is, it's time to put the doppler away for the day...you can try it again in the morning, as that's when you found the hb the last time. At your gestation, it really CAN be hard. Baby is still pretty small, and has a lot of room to hide, and move...

With my first rainbow pregnancy, I didn't pick up Hannah's heartbeat until I was around 16 weeks. This time, it was around 14-15 weeks, but even the nurse in my OB office had a hard time finding it at one of my appointments, and I ended up needing an ultrasound. Luckily, all was well. No one in the office was even remotely surprised that it was that difficult to locate with the doppler. It DOES happen.

I would put it away, and do it again in the morning. I can almost 350% guarantee that you'll either find it, or will find it at some point tomorrow. Don't let the doppler increase your anxiety, as hard as that can be. Try to remember that it can be hard to find the heartbeat, and that your baby is small, and still loves to hide, and that everything is most likely just fine. :hugs:


----------



## julesmw

I agree. I'd put it away. Call in and ask the office to check so you feel calm again, and then don't use it. I was still finding it really low above my bone to the right but facing it in and down at that point, even though my uterus was very high. It doesn't sound like its reassuring you, so its probably something that's best put away.

They couldn't find the HB at my 20 week appt at first, so it really can be hard to find, and that was six weeks further than you. Don't lose hope. 

I hope you go get checked so you feel better.


----------



## julesmw

Hope, I'm in a great mood to go slap someone. Who even says things like that?!?:growlmad:


----------



## Starry Night

At 29 weeks my OB had a hard time finding my DD's heart beat. She was even starting to hem and haw which was scary. Turns out the little stinker was hiding near my ribs when she had always been down low at every other appointment. She even tried hiding from the doppler at my 31 week appointment but gave herself away by kicking it. It happens. I understand the fear though. I agree with the others: put the doppler away for now. Call your doctor if you're really upset.

Hope39 - sounds like there is other issues going on with this woman but that really was a low-down, nasty comment. I'm fuming!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hopefull - As others have said - Time to put the doppler away! I think they cause was too much unnecessary stress to us PARL gals, thats why I have never gotten one. 

Hope - What a horrible woman. Best to ignore negative people like her. She obviously has her own issues.

Not too much to report over here... Lots of contractions for the last week, getting stronger and more often, but nothing really turning into anything. I have read that some women can have pretty intense BH during the last week or two of pregnancy - I guess I am just falling into the is whole category. Hoping something happens naturally in the next few days, but if not, and I manage to have even more fluid than last appointment, I will be asking for an induction at my thursday appointment. I just can't do this any more!


----------



## dairymomma

Hopeful-As the other ladies said, step away from the doppler for now. My kids have absolutely HATED dopplers and u/s probes. They give a very large THUMP to prove it too before running away. And just so you know, your uterus might be causing some of this. My sis has a backwards tilted uterus and it makes it especially difficult to find her baby's hb until she's at least 15 weeks. If you are especially worried, then call your doctor but I'm guessing baby is just sleeping or hiding.

Hope-That lady sounds like she's got some major issues. I'd be ready to light into her for a comment like that! It's downright mean to say something like that to a person who you know has struggled with fertility/infertility issues...

Viet-hope something starts happening (and STAYS happening) ASAP. I've been seeing that clary sage essential oil is supposed to help start labor but haven't used it myself. Maybe look into other essential oils that might kick start things?

Tired. These stupid pg dreams are getting more and more vivid and real each night. It's to the point where I'm waking up multiple times a night because of them. I'm so tired and raccoon-eyed, it's not even funny. I spend most of my day getting crankier and crankier, tired-er and tired-er, to the point where if DH says a.n.y.t.h.i.n.g. negative to me (or I even _think_ he's saying something negative), I'm ready to slug him. I don't of course, but it makes me so frustrated. It doesn't help that I'm up at 2:30am because I had to finish baking bread that I started over 12 hours ago but thanks to interruption after interruption, didn't make it into the oven until 1:30ish...Ugh. Hopefully I got enough energy worked out with my dough kneading to exhaust me tonight and I can sleep more than an hour without a stupid pg dream.


----------



## hopefull1982

Well I had a quick try again this morning but still nothing and as far as I'm aware my uterus is normal so it's not that.. 
If I went to a and e here they would send me home and tell me to wait for my scan on wed and as I'm not past 18 weeks maternity would send me away too so I'm left wondering weather my baby is of or not till wed and today just happens to be Mother's Day in the uk :/


----------



## hopefull1982

Well I just went to the hospital and they did a scan and it wasn't very clear but it was clear enough to see that there is no heart beat :( I'm totally deverstated that this has happened again especially after 12 weeks I dunno how I'm gonna go thru this again :( I have to go back tomorrow to Epac for another scan so they can be 100% but I just know nothing will change :(


----------



## Starry Night

:nope: I'm so, so sorry. Life is so cruel and unfair. I hope that your scan tomorrow shows you something different in spite of how it looks. (not trying to give you false hope...just don't want to believe it myself) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Hopefull I am so, so sorry to hear your sad news :(

I have been part of this thread a couple of times but have sadly continued to miscarry, so no longer active on here. However I still like to keep up with how the other ladies are doing now and then. Gives me a bit of hope.

When I read your post the other day about not being able to find the heartbeat with a doppler I had a lump in my throat just because my circumstances were similar. With my 3rd pregnancy I was close to 16 weeks when one day I couldn't find the heartbeat with a doppler despite only seeing the baby on a scan a couple of days earlier. Everyone I asked about it said the same thing about everything being fine and the baby hiding - and that is the case I'm sure 99% of the time. Anyway, I just had to go to emergency and they confirmed that the baby had past away :( My beautiful angel boy who I was so certain was going to make it. 

I'm so sorry and here for you if you have any questions or just want someone to vent to xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Hopefull - :hug: I am so sorry. This is terrible news. I hope they are wrong and find a HB at the next scan... :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Hopeful...I'm so sorry. I have no other words. Honestly, I'm pretty shocked that this has happened to you. You're in my thoughts and prayers. Please take care, honey. We're here if you need anything.


----------



## dairymomma

Hopeful-Oh honey. I'm so sorry...I know that's not much comfort right now but know that you are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## hopefull1982

Thanks :( I just feel shocked and numb at the moment :(


----------



## Mitchi

So sad to hear this hopeful. You will be in my thoughts and I'm praying that they can find something tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

hopefull1982 said:


> Thanks :( I just feel shocked and numb at the moment :(

:hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hopeful. I'm so shocked. I am so very sorry and hope that you can find some answers. Rmc is so outrageously unfair. Thoughts and prayers are with you and your husband.


----------



## julesmw

Not what I thought I'd read tonight. :nope: I am still in disbelief. I hate that you are going through this. Its so unfair. :cry:


----------



## hopefull1982

Thanks everyone :( I have to go back soon for a re scan but I'm not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## Hope39

I hope your scan brings good news

I've just rang hospital to try and get a scan this week, I should have rang last week but kept forgetting

Xx


----------



## hopefull1982

Not good news I'm afraid still no hb :( as I'm too far on for surgery I'll have to have medical management I had the first tablet today and I'm back in on wed to say goodbye :(


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh geez hopeful :nope: Did they say how far along the baby was measuring? Is this the farthest you made it? Hang in there darling, maybe they can do some testing?


----------



## FeLynn

Dont worry ladies you will be in your 3rd tri before you know it. Time seems to be flying now but priot to hitting 3rd tri it felt like forever and now all of a sudden its seems to be going fast but has times where Im like "is it a new week yet" My high risk so its been very rough pregnancy I cant wait to meet my baby and cant wait for you ladies to meet your babies.


----------



## dancareoi

Hopeful, the exact same thing happened to me so I know exactly how you feel right now.

A scan at 12 weeks showed a lovely healthy pregnancy. A check up at 17 weeks showed baby had died at 13-14 weeks.

I had the tablets and went back, like you will, to say goodbye.

No words will lessen the pain you are feeling right now. Sending big hugs your way xxxxx


----------



## Hope39

I think I need to avoid this thread for a bit, second tri loss stories freak me out, 

I didn't get any joy with the hospital, my Consultant told me if I worried to book a scan with K or Y, K wasnt there so i get Y - I explained what my consultant said and her response was "why are you worried"!!! FFS after having 6mmc how the hell does she expect to be not worried. Anyway, the outcome was a referral back to the community midwife for her to find a hb, if she doesn't she can them refer me to the hospital for a scan . Piss takers. I've never liked Y, she doesn't work with you whereas with K I get everything I ask for 

Fingers crossed for wed

Xx


----------



## wookie130

hopefull1982 said:


> Not good news I'm afraid still no hb :( as I'm too far on for surgery I'll have to have medical management I had the first tablet today and I'm back in on wed to say goodbye :(

Hopefull1982, I feel so awful that this has happened. I am terribly, tremendously sorry. :cry: Please take care, and if or once you're ready, we hope to see you back here, pregnant with your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Hopeful- I'm so so sorry :( take all the time you need to grieve and we are all thinking of you.


----------



## hopefull1982

Hi
This is the second time I have got this far but last time I didn't find out till 3 weeks after the baby had gone :( as I've had 8 losses in total now I've had every test going and even paid for ones privately :( this pregnancy was my last as I was in meds and have been told that if they didn't work there's nothing more that I can do so I now have to try and come to terms with the fact I won't get my rainbow :(


----------



## Hope39

Aw hopeful, who said there was nothing more they could do???!

Have you tried intralipids? mr Shehata now prescribes anti malaria pills as well as prednisolone

There are other options if you find the strength to carry on

Xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hopeful- I agree with Hope.. there's gotta be something more they can do. *hugs*

Hope- I know stories can be scary but I think it would be classified as a late first tri loss. Have you thought about a doppler to ease your mind between scans? I've had mine a week and it has already made me so much calmer.

For instance.. yesterday for the first time this pregnancy I felt crampy- menstrual crampy.. and had a lot of achiness in my pelvis (this was also after being unusually active at work). Scary and jump started my anxiety. Heard the LO heartbeat loud and clear this morning (until they moved away- you can tell they def don't like the doppler lol.. I hear a loud strong HB for a few seconds then nothing, the doc even commented on it that it "runs away") and it put my mind at ease. I think it was just actual "Round ligament pain" and my uterus stretching.


----------



## Hope39

I think a Doppler would make me worse if I couldn't find hb. My cousin also used one at 37.5w due to lack of movement, she heard her own hb by accident and thought all was ok, sadly it wasnt, little Rex had passed away.

I'm seeing midwife tomoz so she can listen for hb, I ask if I can go back next wed too, the following wed is my scan. I can cope if it weekly to 2 weekly check up, not 4 weeks

Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

hopeful - i'm so sorry to hear about your loss, just breaks my heart. what meds have you taken? you need to keep trying, as hard as it may be you just have to. :hugs: :hugs:

silently stalking and wishing everyone the best, glad to see more rainbows coming


----------



## julesmw

Hope39 said:


> I think a Doppler would make me worse if I couldn't find hb. My cousin also used one at 37.5w due to lack of movement, she heard her own hb by accident and thought all was ok, sadly it wasnt, little Rex had passed away.
> Xx

These are the stories that freak me out. After going through everything I have, its causes such anxiety to think we still aren't safe. I have heard too many stories of late losses recently and it just rattles me. I want to be done with this pregnancy with a little one in my arms RIGHT NOW. I have to work diligently every day at beating the worry. Hate PARL.


----------



## julesmw

hopeful23456 said:


> silently stalking and wishing everyone the best, glad to see more rainbows coming

How far along are you now?


----------



## Hope39

Hopeful your not preggo are you? You been spending to much time on marl, lol


----------



## dancareoi

Hopeful, after my losses I was prescribed progesterone which I took from 7 days after OV to 28 weeks. I also injected clexane from 7 weeks to 28 weeks.

I also saw an acupuncturist from before I got pg, every week until I was about 15 weeks, then every other week until week 36!

He specialised in fertility and miscarriage issues and concentrated on improving blood quality and blood flow to uterus. This may be worth considering.

My midwife advised me not to get a Doppler due to the worry it can cause.

I saw her every week from 14 weeks so she could listen to HB.


----------



## Hope39

I do acupuncture too, I have it every 3 weeks till I reach 24 weeks. It's not cheap, I must have spent a fortune but I only do it when ttc and pregnant. I love it too :) never in my life did I expect a few needles to send me to sleep within 10 mins, lol 

I hope midwife finds hb tomoz, I'm going to ask for weekly check ups too

Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Nothing to really add to the current conversation as I haven't been put on anything I haven't self-prescribed.

Hopeful23456 - thinking of you as you prepare to say good-bye to your little one. :hugs:

afm - had my first real bout of BH this weekend. They were bad enough to wake me from a deep sleep the other night. It was like massive period pains along with a terrible, pressing ache in my back. I was also getting vaginal pain. They lasted all the next day. I was beginning to wonder if I should start timing them but lying down seemed to stop them. They started up whenever I sat back up. And baby was moving well and her movements seemed normal and happy -- nothing desperate or frantic. Still freaked me out a bit as I had some diarhea too. They stopped last night and haven't been back though.


----------



## Hope39

Starry you got the wrong hopeful I think x


----------



## Starry Night

I"m sorry. I thought I was being careful. :(


----------



## newlywedtzh

julesmw said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> I think a Doppler would make me worse if I couldn't find hb. My cousin also used one at 37.5w due to lack of movement, she heard her own hb by accident and thought all was ok, sadly it wasnt, little Rex had passed away.
> Xx
> 
> These are the stories that freak me out. After going through everything I have, its causes such anxiety to think we still aren't safe. I have heard too many stories of late losses recently and it just rattles me. I want to be done with this pregnancy with a little one in my arms RIGHT NOW. I have to work diligently every day at beating the worry. Hate PARL.Click to expand...

I agree. It's a struggle everyday to be positive without hearing stories. Would anyone be opposed to maybe spoilering stories like these? (obviously not if theyre your own current situation as this is a support thread First and foremost) Kind of how bfp announcements and pregnancy talk is spoilered in the RMC thread.


----------



## wookie130

I'm not opposed to the idea, I guess!


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm all about a new rule of putting scary stories behind a spoiler... Hope39 - your story freaked me out pretty bad.

But then again, maybe it is just where my head s these days. With this massive bump that almost feels like will split me in two, and the sudden lack of movement over the past few days (I think it because there is just getting to be too much fluid in there) I have been feeling very worried about the baby and this pregnancy's outcome.

I have been feeling very detached from the whole pregnancy and am having a hard time picturing my positive outcome I have been so focused on these many months.


Spoiler
I guess it doesn't help that my friend who was 2 weeks ahead of me had her baby on Monday - induction at 41.5 weeks turned into emergency c-section and her baby is currently in NICU due to respiratory problems.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm on board with putting spoiler tags around scary stories that don't directly involve our current situation. When my friends share scary stories they always put me into a tailspin and I wish I could unhear them.


----------



## Hope39

Girls I am so sorry, I really didnt think before I put that and i do apologise 

I was giving an example of why I don't like dopplers but not really thinking who I was telling it to

Just to sort of reassure you, well its not reassuring but my cousin had gone to the midwife as she was worried about lack of movements, midwife told her it was perfectly normal, it isnt perfectly normal at all

In the UK we have this charity now:-

https://countthekicks.org.uk/

I am really sorry, I feel awful. I am one of the first people on rmc thread to request things are spoilers

Sorry xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Hopeful, I am sorry for your loss. I've had late losses as well as my early ones so if you need to talk. I will be thinking of you and your angel today, as I think you said you are back today.

Girls, I read along but don't comment. When you say spoiler unless it's your own current situation, can we just clarify if you mean only a late loss that is happening right now or our own loses full stop. I'm hoping to be here soon and would hate to have to spoiler about my girls. They are as much part of my recurrent loses as my early loses. And if I had to spoiler everything about them then I would feel like that we don't belong here.

Don't get me wrong, I understand it is scary. Believe me. It's just they are integral part of me and my loses. 

Or are you talking about other peoples loses?


----------



## Hope39

I think the girls mean stories of other losses, not our own experiences Hun 

Anyway, im back from the midwife.............. 150 bpm!!!

Xx


----------



## ginny83

That's great news Hope :) please keep up updated on the RMC :)

I'm going to unsubscribe from here now. I think I would feel extremely upset if anyone said that they were freaked out about hearing about some of my later losses or if I was to have another later loss and then read these types of comments.


----------



## Hope39

Aw Ginny, I hope you come back and join us. I don't think it's about our own experiences, well I don't know that for sure, I thought the girls meant 'other' stories, not our own because we are here to support each other thru the worries and anxiety

I'm going to read back and clarify what they meant 

Xx


----------



## Tasha

The problem is, that it was particularly insensitive to have this discussion directly after Hopeful shared her sad news. How do we know if she now feels like she can come on here for support, when she is 'freaking' people out? 

Whether you/they/anyone means her story, Ginny's story, my story or anyone else's story the fact is now we have people feeling like if that story freaks people out or has to be spoilered then perhaps my story will too. 

This thread isnt about early loses, it is about recurrent loss and sadly it is all part and parcel of that. Many of us have been on both the RPL and the PARL threads for years. We laughed together, cried together, been heartbroken together. For some of us these threads are a little connection to our babies. These threads have always been special because of the love and support we have for one another. No one should walk away from here feeling sad, judged, like a freak or that they cant share what they have done for years.

Ginny and Hopeful big, big :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Oh and I just want to clarify I wrote all of the above as a member, which I am first and foremost, not as a moderator.


----------



## Hope39

I've got all confused, i thought this was about my cousin story but I myself did say hopeful news freaks me out

Hopeful, if you are reading this I hope you feel you can come back here if you try again and I apologise for what I said xx

I expect all of you girls to share your history and worries, if I can't handle it then I avoid this thread for a while.

I don't want any of you to think you can't share your personal experiences here, this is what this thread is for

Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry too, Hope scared me with the late loss story... I guess just because I have been having the same feelings as her cousin. Her story ended with a still birth and I am hoping that mine ends differently. I guess it was a bit of an over reaction... but I felt like I clarified why exactly I feel so scared in the spoiler.

I think in a forum like this with so many women with such heart breaking stories, it can be so hard for everyone. I was devastated for Florida when she had a loss recently, as I am devastated by Hopefull's loss as well. We have this forum so we can share our experiences with each other and tell our stories, both to help others and work through them ourselves. I would hate that anyone ever felt that my scared reaction to a story on here made them leave this wonderful forum of support.

And I feel like 'freaked out' is just sort of a state that most of us can relate to at some point on our PARL journeys. That isn't the first scary story I have heard and certainly won't be the last. But maybe we can remain a little sheltered in this space... using spoilers when telling third party stories. Your personal loss stories and those stories of other members should never need to be censored.

Maybe I'm just extra sensitive too these days... after about 7 good months of feeling really positive about this pregnancy, everything has gone to shit in the past two weeks for me. Late pregnancy complications are terrifying and I am so scared that I am going to lose this baby. I have an appointment tomorrow, and I am hoping that they agree to induce me this weekend before my fluid levels can get any higher and this pregnancy gets any more risky.


----------



## wookie130

I can understand where everyone is coming from, I guess.

Being "freaked out" can be sort of a state of being during PARL/PAL, and sometimes hearing late loss stories, particularly in light of a member's loss that's just happened, can kind of reinforce those feelings in all of us. The important thing right now, is to focus on wrapping our arms around hopefull1982, as she says goodbye to her baby. We ALL need support, hence the need for this particular thread, but when something awful does happen, sometimes we need to set ourselves aside, and focus on caring and comforting the ones who need it most. <3


----------



## Hope39

Viet - how many weeks are you now?

If you have felt less movement then get it checked out at the hospital, not at your doctors xxx


----------



## newlywedtzh

I'm really sorry didn't mean to offend anyone. And hopeful it wasn't directed at you at all darling! I was really just a little freaked out by the 37.5 week loss story is all as I have a long ways to go before I even get there. Please feel comfortable and I apologize for any insensitivity. 

I guess my opinion is this. I guess I felt the RMC thread was for discussing our losses, etc. and that this thread was a thread for support of the anxiety of being pregnant again and trying to keep our hopes alive. Which to me would mean discussing positive stories and outcomes that we have heard. 

For someone who has never had a successful pregnancy before, the anxiety can be a bit overwhelming at times and I guess I was starting to feel this thread was maybe doing more harm for me than good. And maybe I should have just taken a break myself and walked away. 

Sorry again :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

I want to clarify I do not mean in ANY way not to update the status of your pregnancy and god forbid something does happen bc we are all following each others stories and I am invested in each and every one of your pregnancies. I'm referring to outside stories.


----------



## julesmw

Urgh - I feel like my reply went haywire! I made my comment about Hope's because I was explaining my neurotic mindset these days, not because I was upset she posted it. 

I am so uber happy for Hope39 right now! Dearie, if you want to post whatever stories you want, I don't care - I'm just so so so so thankful you are posting in this thread at all! 

Spoilers never help me anyway. I always end up clicking them. :blush:

I really don't like spoilers even in RMC. I want to know what everyone is going through and dealing with. This is a terrible journey. Awful. And I get so attached to each member and stalk and cheer and cry and pray. I hope we all feel comfortable wherever we are on these RMC/PARL boards.


----------



## hopeful23456

I'm not pregs! I'm hopeful23456

the other hopeful (hopeful1982) sadly just lost her LO


----------



## LeeC

I wondered what was going on here as I sort of guessed you weren't preggo Hopeful23456. I would have been disappointed you keeping that one quiet.

Some of you know from FB, I have a BFP, first spotted at 5dpo and now getting darker at 8dpo, early implantation makes me nervous as hell though :(
Going to get beta's done in a week or so with gp. If this is tubal I will take the methotrexate over surgery and risk of rupture again.

First cycle after my recent ectopic. We weren't purposely TTC before but we decided why not, we were going to wait another 12 months but time isnt on our side and figured maybe best now while we are still in baby mode. However if this doesnt' work out I think we will be calling it a day.

Now I need to read back.


----------



## LeeC

I have to say and just in my humble opinion. I never felt the need to spoiler anything in the RM thread or on here, as we were always here to support each other through good and bad and I know how nerve wracking PARL is but we have helped to support 2nd tri loss here too and of course your girls Tasha. I understand that people are sensitive about these things but even with the RM thread we werealways happy to share good news even though it could be painful for us independently. Just my opinion like I say. 

I have just got my BFP after emergency surgery following an ectopic rupture and like everyone here I am nervous as hell. PARL is never easy, I didn't believe I would ever have my rainbow until he was in my arms.

I don't mean to offend or upset anyone here.

Sorry to read your story Hopeful, I agree if you can find the strength there are options for you xx.


----------



## julesmw

Fingers crossed for you, Lee!


----------



## nats77

Hopeful. So sorry for your loss. Heartbreaking xx

Hope. I cannot believe that woman!! I wouldn't say something like that to my worst enemy! Just unbelievable!! 
Great news on your recent scan though do very very happy for you xx

Lee. Congrats Hun, keeping everything crossed for you xx

Afm. Can I ask if anyone knows a way to tell if baby is breech? I had to miss my midwife appointment today as my little boy has been poorly, and can't get another one till next weds when I'll be almost 37 weeks so cutting it a bit fine if she is breech, just I could obviously feel her bottom and back for weeks now I can't I can just feel lumps and bumps! Maybe she's back to back?? Any ideas would be appreciated xx


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I'm popping in here to ask for a few prayers from you ladies, if you don't mind!

I had my 20 week anatomy scan yesterday, and while everything looked fine via ultrasound, it was discovered that baby Oscar has a 2 vessel cord (Single Umbilical Artery), which can indicate other issues. I need to have a Level 2 ultrasound next week to further investigate the situation. I was reassured that most of the time, babies are fine with this, and he'll be very closely monitored for proper weight gain, and there's a possibility of prematurity also.

Needless to say, I'm very worried. Dr. Google was no comfort in this situation, mentioning an increased risk in stillbirth, heart and kidney problems, VADER syndrome, among other scary issues.

Please pray for us! Thank you!


----------



## nats77

Awww wookie, I have no knowledge of this sort of thing but I can and will definitely pray for you and your lo xx


----------



## vietmamsie

wookie - you are in my thoughts! Dr. google is the worst... try not to read too much before you actually know whats going on!

Lee - I have everything crossed for you. I hope this is your rainbow.

Nats - I could always feel the kicks up under my right ribs, thats how I knew the baby was head down. Also by the double humps - shoulders and butt. I also have a weird feeling like fingernails against lower uterus - must be the hands moving around!

AFM - due to the polyhydramnios continuing to worsen, they can't leave the baby in me another week. I guess the odds of me actually going into labor naturally are very slim at this point as well because the baby can't engage. Tomorrow I will be induced. But due to my Bishops Score being less than 2, they have told me that I will most likely need a c-section. My doctor knows that I want to try vaginal first, but there is a good chance it won't work due to my closed, high cervix. All I am hoping for is a healthy baby, so I know this is the right for us. I can't believe that tomorrow is the day... over 2 years in the making. I have cried a lot over this journey, I can't believe I will meet my baby tomorrow! I am SO HAPPY.


----------



## nats77

Wow Vietmamsie!!!

That's sooooo exciting!!! Good luck hope it all goes well look forward to your update, with pics of course xxx


----------



## newlywedtzh

OMG Yay Viet!! Praying for a healthy & easy birth whichever the way!


----------



## LeeC

Wookie. I am thinking of you, hope all is ok.

My tests aren't getting any darker, I've taken 2 today, I think this may end up being a chemical pregnancy. It's so early I think I'm ok with it. 
Will see what tomorrow brings as need to get off the steroids..... again.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wookie- Stay positive, I'm sure all will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm really sorry to hear that wookie!! Prayers your way Hun!

Vietn all the best for tomorrow!! You'll be meeting your baby! How exciting!!


----------



## wookie130

Thanks ladies for the encouragement. I'm trying to stay distracted. I just want my little man to be okay.

Viet- YAY!!!! Best of luck for tomorrow! This is the moment you've been waiting for all this time!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Viet - best of luck for tomorrow

Wookie - hope your little man is ok. At least they will moniter you very closely for the rest of the pg

Lee - fingers crossed

Nats - I have had two breach babies and could not tell with either !
With my rainbow all was good at 34 weeks, but 36 week scan showed transverse! (Looking back I think I felt her move round!)


----------



## Mitchi

Good luck Viet! Will be stalking for updates! 

Lee and wookie. Keeping everything crossed for you both. X


----------



## Sabster

Umm... Hi ladies, Just wanted to join a thread for ladies who have had multiple losses and are now pregnant..... 

I was reading the previous posts, but honeslty I dont like drama, so I stopped. It'S important to share and that helps us heal, and some stories might be scary, but these are facts of life, people miscarry, people have 3rd trimester losses, people have stillbirths and people lose their children too... it'S so taboo to talk about it in real life and no one wants to deal with it, so I hope that we can provide that sort of support for everyone!

About me: Just found out im pregnant a few days ago after my second MC in january at 8 weeks... We are pretty shocked. I didnt think anything was going to happen. I was actually ready to call it a day and I partied quite a bit for the past few weeks.. Its been a rough rough road with TTC and I am hoping and praying that this bean sticks. 

I am trying really hard not to feel terrified and afraid. I strongly believetaht our children feel our emotions from the getgo and its definatly something I dont want to transfer to this baby bean. Also, allowing myself to feel vunerable and excited about this pregnancy is extremely hard, but I hope everything works out this time!!


----------



## Starry Night

wookie - thinking of you. And yes, stay away from Google. You're only going to get horror stories. I had uterine notching with my son's pregnancy complete with blood flow reversal (blood was flowing the wrong direction in my arteries leading to the placenta) and according to Google it means premature labour, stillbirth or, at best, restricted growth. However, the high-risk specialist I was seeing said all these risks were very low. I was monitored closely but DS came full-term, a good size and was completely healthy. Your doctors will know more about your specific case than Google ever will. I'm going to hope for the best!

sabster - congrats and I hope this is your rainbow.


----------



## julesmw

Anyone else constantly checking for news from Viet?


----------



## wookie130

Yes, I am!!! I'm hoping all went well, and that baby is born, safe and sound! :)


----------



## dairymomma

I'm waiting too! Hoping all went well with her induction.

So I heard a former friend had to be rushed to the hospital for emergency surgery while on vacation and wondered if I should say something to her. We haven't spoken in months as we parted on very bad terms due to her inability to see how bad her depression was but I hoped we'd at least be able to be civil towards each other at some point. It took me a few days but I finally worked up the nerve to FB message her. I figure if she doesn't want to see the message, she can delete it but maybe there's a chance our friendship can be salvaged. This way, if she doesn't respond, then at least I know I tried to mend those fences, right? I'm not expecting us to be besties or anything but it would be nice to at least be on speaking terms. And I really do feel bad for her. She'll be in the hospital for a little while yet but her DH has to come home for work soon. She'll be on her own for who knows how long and there's no one in that city who knows her. There's a few of us she split with around the same time and we're all trying to let her know that we're here. I just hope I did the right thing.


----------



## Sabster

@dairymomma: reaching out without any expectations of a reply is really noble and it speaks to your sincere worry about this friend. Even if decides she doesnt want to reply, you will know that at least you tried :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Still stalking for viet... Hoping everything went well


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I believe you did the right thing. A kind word in a hard time is always a good thing. I hope she sees it for what it is: the extension of the olive branch. 

Waiting for news from Viet too. I hope she's resting and bonding with her new little one.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks guys. She hasn't even looked at my message so I'm thinking she's ignored it or deleted it. I sent another saying I'm sorry for how things ended between us and that I hope she can forgive me but if nothing happens after that, I'm done. I tried and it's getting to me that she won't even LOOK at the darn notes. What makes me frustrated is that she forgave another friend who was involved in the whole mess and said things that were WAY more harsh. So why can't she get over my involvement? I want to sit her down and talk to her face-to-face but that ain't gonna happen. *Sigh* DH says there's nothing more I can do but it's making me resent her a little because I feel like she's being childish. 

But in better news, DH took the kids for the afternoon so I can have some time to myself. I'm not worrying about housework or anything. I'm just going to go curl up in bed with a good book and maybe sneak an afternoon nap. And enjoy the candy bars I bought this morning (and hid cuz I wasn't in a sharing mood :haha:) in peace. :)


----------



## wookie130

You have done all you can with that friend, dairy. The ball is in her court, now. :hugs:

Any word from Viet? Anxious to hear how everything went for her and baby!


----------



## julesmw

Still stalking.....can't wait to see pics and hear her story. 


In other matters....I am completely ridiculous. I have been in such an anxious state today because my little girl is moving so much. Its freaking me out a little thinking maybe she's stuck in her cord. Why can I not just relax and enjoy this pregnancy? Does anyone else get worried when their wee one is more active than normal? :dohh:


----------



## Starry Night

I have worried about that too, julesw. I start to worry she's TOO busy or TOO frantic. Or now that things are so tight in there when I feel her trying to flip I want to shout "No! You'll get tangled in your cord!!" Yet today, she is having a very quiet day and it's so hard not to freak out. I feel the very occasional wiggle, punch or kick so I know she's in there and DH tells me she needs a break after all her busyness but I hate not feeling her too.


----------



## cazi77

Hi all just wondered if I could come back here? I had 4 m/c's before having my beautiful daughter Freya in October 2012! We have recently found out we are expecting #2 in December! Have got my fingers tightly crossed! Going to read back now to catch up x


----------



## julesmw

Welcome Cazi77 - fx'd for you!

Starry - my hubby wasn't understanding why I was finding movement a bad thing. Its hard to explain my worries to people, but I'm glad you girls on here understand. And I was worried for a couple of days last week because she had been so quiet - that's just as scary. :hugs: Its all hard, isn't it?

I will be so thankful when I'm finally holding this little one!


----------



## wookie130

Starry, I went through the "too much movement" worry when I was pregnant with Hannah. I think if it feels like the SAME movement you've been having, only just a ton of it, you're fine. There is definitely a difference between a super active baby, and a baby who is FRANTIC, if that makes sense.

Cazi- Hey, girl! Congratulations! Freya is a year and a half old already??? Oh my goodness!


----------



## Hope39

Stalking for Viet.

Was she having a c-sect or induction? Was it Friday she went in? I lose track of everything just lately

Today is the first day I have felt half normal since weaning off the steroids, I felt better when I was on them.

Stuffing my face with food seems to keep nausea away, lol 

Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Just popping in to say that Lucy came into this world on Saturday via c-section after two days of failed induction. We love her so much! But very busy between baby and recovery... will fill you all in on more soon!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0190.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congratulations Viet!!! She is beautiful!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, viet!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so sorry you had to go through two days of failed inductions but so glad you're both well and happy now. What a cutie. Love the name!


----------



## wookie130

She's perfect, Viet!!!! <3


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-beautiful little girl you got there. Congrats! 

As to the 'too active' vs. 'not active enough' baby convo-I'm noticing baby has 2-3 days of all day movement followed by 1-2 days of relative inactivity but I'm not overly concerned because the dr said the slow days are probably just because baby growing and resting. His reasoning is that the hb has been fine when it's been checked (my last appt was during one of those 'slow days') and baby will move enough to let me know s/he is there. It's not the steady move and groove I get on the 'busy days', but it's still a good wallop or two every hour or so.


----------



## Mitchi

Viet- huge congratulations! She is adorable! Well done you!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Viet! She is so cute!! 

wooks - hope you are ok and not worrying too much, alot of multiples babies have that happen to them that I've heard of and they turned out fine :)


----------



## julesmw

Viet - YAY!!!! So glad to get on and see your update! Can't wait to hear any details. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats viet. She is beautiful xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks ladies! She is absolutely perfect and healthy. She is a good sleeper and only gets fussy a few times a day. We are so happy and in love! My milk has come in, BFing has been good - sometimes takes a few tries to get a good latch and I have a case of sore nipples, but other than that we are good.

Recovery has been good so far, tough but better than I had expected. I am up and about which is good. But DH has to all the heavy lifting - between cuddles, burping, swaying and diaper duty, DH has really been the star of the show!

And looks like she just woke up... time to get to feeding! Will post more when I have a chance!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Viet, so glad your little girl arrived safely, especially after all the worries at the end :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Viet!! She's very cute!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Congratulations, she's perfect.

A good nipple cream should help. I was so sore for a few days it was painful, but gradually it gets better. I smothered myself with lansinoh cream after every feed.

Enjoy!


----------



## Starry Night

Viet - glad to hear DH is helping around as much as possible. And I hope your recovery continues on smoothly.

afm - not much going right now. Have my next OB appointment tomorrow. I was saying to DH that there was 7 weeks left which to me sounds long but it hit him how soon that was. I'm not going to discourage that line of thought even though I don't agree (feels forever to me!) because I want him to feel the urgency of getting certain things done. He's been pushing back some of the bigger purchases we need to make and we NEED to make them before she's here. I primarily want to order black-out blinds for the nursery and she still needs a mattress pad.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats viet!!! Hi ladies, just stopping by to check in on you ladies. Not ready to read too far back but it looks like all are well. Congrats to all. I miss being in here with you guys.


----------



## LeeC

Congrats Viet, she is adorable. Hope you are all doing well xx.

After giving up on this latest pregnancy, I'm not sure what is going on, bloodwork only gave HCG of 9 yesterday but today big fat line, darkest yet. Pic on FB Shhhh group. So I am back on the steroids and meds and going to get Beta work done next week, will keep line watching this week. Anything could happen!


----------



## wookie130

Ahhh, Lee. :hugs: I guess the bright side is that it wasn't another ectopic. I'm still sorry, though. :hugs:

Viet, sounds like things are going well with Ms. Lucy! She's beautiful, and we're all so glad she arrived safely. I'm glad to hear the recovery is going well too...c-sections are no joke, but honestly, all of the tough stuff is AFTERWARDS. I had a tough recovery, but I was still up and about, and feeling pretty good a week post-op. Glad to hear she's nursing like a champ, too! I wished I could have said that about my Hannah! She was a breastfeeding nightmare! LOL!


----------



## nats77

Congrats viet, gorgeous little lady!!

Is it me next? Was having contractions last nite but they stopped midwife said baby's head is engaged and that's probably what was causing the contractions! 

Lee sorry your going thru this Hun, nothing worse than limbo. Thinking of you xx

What's the shhhhh group on face book?? I want in lol xxx


----------



## Hope39

I've added you Nats xx


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-glad things are going good so far and your DH is helping out.

Nats-yes I think it is you next. I'm so out of the loop on who's where. I just know it's not me. :haha:

Lee-:hugs: Hope you figure out what's going on soon. Good luck and hope your next hCG is nice and high.

Florida-we miss you too!

I'm 26 weeks now and just called to schedule my next appt for 28 weeks. I'll have my GD test and I'm dreading it. I don't think I'll fail it but I can't stand that orange drink. Sugar gives me horrendous heartburn so I'm in agony until after they do the 2nd blood draw. At least they scheduled me for 10:30am so I won't have to go without eating all day.


----------



## Hope39

They booked my GD test for 28w at my 14w scan.... I'm in at 8.30 xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Feeling a little anxious... Have been feeling lots of movement daily for a week straight now. Then today I don't think I have felt anything.

I've read it doesn't really matter until late 2nd trimester but still makes me worried


----------



## julesmw

nats77 said:


> Congrats viet, gorgeous little lady!!
> 
> Is it me next? Was having contractions last nite but they stopped midwife said baby's head is engaged and that's probably what was causing the contractions!
> 
> Lee sorry your going thru this Hun, nothing worse than limbo. Thinking of you xx
> 
> What's the shhhhh group on face book?? I want in lol xxx

YAY!!! Another one to stalk for! I forgot you were due so close to Viet.


----------



## julesmw

Hope39 said:


> They booked my GD test for 28w at my 14w scan.... I'm in at 8.30 xx

When are you due?


----------



## julesmw

newlywedtzh said:


> Feeling a little anxious... Have been feeling lots of movement daily for a week straight now. Then today I don't think I have felt anything.
> 
> I've read it doesn't really matter until late 2nd trimester but still makes me worried

I've had this happen so many times this pregnancy that I actually wasn't nervous yesterday when she was quiet. Its amazing how many times they go quiet. So hard not to worry, but just wanted to say you are not alone and it happens to all of us! Today was my GD test and she reminded me good and well that she's alive and happy. Boy did she love that sugar!!!


----------



## julesmw

dairymomma said:


> Viet-glad things are going good so far and your DH is helping out.
> 
> Nats-yes I think it is you next. I'm so out of the loop on who's where. I just know it's not me. :haha:
> 
> Lee-:hugs: Hope you figure out what's going on soon. Good luck and hope your next hCG is nice and high.
> 
> Florida-we miss you too!
> 
> I'm 26 weeks now and just called to schedule my next appt for 28 weeks. I'll have my GD test and I'm dreading it. I don't think I'll fail it but I can't stand that orange drink. Sugar gives me horrendous heartburn so I'm in agony until after they do the 2nd blood draw. At least they scheduled me for 10:30am so I won't have to go without eating all day.

I had mine today and they actually had three choices this time - orange, lemon lime and fruit punch. They said go with fruit punch and it was actually a bit better than that orange stuff. Felt so yucky afterwards - hate that test! Mine was in the morning, too. So glad!


----------



## julesmw

LeeC said:


> Congrats Viet, she is adorable. Hope you are all doing well xx.
> 
> After giving up on this latest pregnancy, I'm not sure what is going on, bloodwork only gave HCG of 9 yesterday but today big fat line, darkest yet. Pic on FB Shhhh group. So I am back on the steroids and meds and going to get Beta work done next week, will keep line watching this week. Anything could happen!

How crazy! Can't wait to hear what happens. What a roller coaster.


----------



## Hope39

julesmw said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> They booked my GD test for 28w at my 14w scan.... I'm in at 8.30 xx
> 
> When are you due?Click to expand...

September 26. X


----------



## julesmw

Starry Night said:


> Viet - glad to hear DH is helping around as much as possible. And I hope your recovery continues on smoothly.
> 
> afm - not much going right now. Have my next OB appointment tomorrow. I was saying to DH that there was 7 weeks left which to me sounds long but it hit him how soon that was. I'm not going to discourage that line of thought even though I don't agree (feels forever to me!) because I want him to feel the urgency of getting certain things done. He's been pushing back some of the bigger purchases we need to make and we NEED to make them before she's here. I primarily want to order black-out blinds for the nursery and she still needs a mattress pad.

I've been getting highly annoyed at people exclaiming how its almost time. No, no its not. But that's smart using it as motivation! LOL


----------



## julesmw

Viet - I missed your little girl's info - do you mind sharing her name, weight and length?


----------



## nats77

Hope39 said:


> I've added you Nats xx

Thank you hope xx


----------



## Starry Night

Lee - :hugs: Sorry you're in limbo. Hope your next hcg shows a nice large number!

nats - ooh, another one to labour watch. I hate all the false starts with contractions at the end but it is a sign that baby is getting ready to come.

newly - it is disconcerting when baby goes quiet but you do get used to the patterns after awhile. My baby didn't get really busy until 30 weeks so before that could have days of minimal activity (that I could feel, at least). Now she'll have several days of being very busy and then one or two of being almost silent and then back again. 

afm - told my OB about my complaints of dizziness, numb hands and the extreme breathlessness I had yesterday (even getting dressed winded me) but my blood pressure was fine and I noticed a huge improvement today in regards to the breathlessness. I was able to spend the morning walking around the mall without getting winded (just really sore and tired from carrying around my huge gut). OB said if something serious was behind my breathlessness yesterday it would not have improved.


----------



## vietmamsie

Lee- sorry things are a little off. hoping you get good news soon,

Lucy and i are home! i was really ready to get out of the hospital! Even the 4 hour epic melt down of both baby and mom last night wasnt that bad since we were at home! BF just keeps getting better. If any one else is faced with having a c-section, i would highly recommend doing nipple stimulation every day for a few hours in the weeks before. I really think that helped my milk come in so quickly and has lead to better BFing.... i was totally full by day 4.


----------



## Starry Night

I'm hoping to avoid another section but I have started nipple stimulation about a week ago. I had a real supply issue last time so wasn't able to BF more than two weeks and even then it wasn't exclusive. Right now I'm only getting a couple of clear bubbles but still 7 weeks until D.D.


----------



## vietmamsie

Make sure you ok it with your doctor as it can get labor stated. We were using it as an induction method at the time. I had a little bit of leakage before we started, and then with nip stim I would literally be dripping milk! I had creamy thick milk by day 3 and a great supply by day 4. I think a lot of skin to skin contact in those first two days helped a lot too. Plus, since I wasn't able to see her until 2 hours post section, my DH did skin to skin with her and got her rooting and ready for when we finally saw each other. She latched immediately and since about day 3 we have been having excellent latching 90% of the time. I'm really happy about this as with all the intervention and complications, I was really worried that BFing would be taken away from me too. Luckily not the case!


----------



## floridamomma

Is the fb group for if your pregnant only?


----------



## Hope39

No Florida, it's mainly marl mummies I think. A few of them are pregnant again and I'm probably the only one that hasn't got a child, yet, lol 

Xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Lee- I hate being in Limbo- anxious to hear an update! 

Viet- that is awesome! I am so hoping I can BF easily (I'm an R&D scientist so a naturalist through and through!). I hope you are getting lots of bonding time with baby. 

florida- I hope you are enjoying the time off from TTC and getting some much needed mental relaxation! Keep us updated when you continue with the testing!

Yeah- I'm thinking either baby moved position (maybe behind the anterior placenta) or going through a growth spurt, i feel little nudges but nothing as strong as I was feeling a week ago. I used my doppler when I got home and heard HB loud and clear and the baby gave a nice big kick to the probe lol so hard I could see it. I guess they really don't like those things. You guys would be proud I only use it about once a week! but for me it has definitely proven to be a sanity saver. ha- funny- have been some strong movements while I type this, such a crazy feeling <3. 

Anyone have super restless legs? I don't know how to describe it, not exactly pain just uncomfortableness in my legs that make me feel I have to keep stretching them. It woke me up last night it was so bad. (I actually felt lots of movement (not strong tho) in the middle of the night when I was awake so maybe baby changed it's sleep pattern also) Gonna try to drink more water today see if that helps. 

20 weeks today! I am on :cloud9: I am officially halfway through and out of the miscarriage category of pregnancy!! I sometimes have to pinch myself to let myself know this is real. Have my anatomy scan tomorrow morning- I have been counting down to this for weeks! Excited and nervous all at the same time. We won't find out the sex then tho... going to have a friend bake cupcakes with pink or blue inside and have our friends and family over for pizza and the gender reveal Sunday. I still can't believe I'm here. So grateful and hoping and praying I am able to bring this soul into the world :flower:


----------



## Starry Night

viet - I didn't know that about the nipple stimulation. I only do it once a day so I'll leave it at that for now. If I ever get cramps I'll stop that too. I won't be crushed if I end up using formula again. It's not the end of the world.

newly - I had restless leg really bad in the middle of my pregnancy too. I don't know why but it's mostly gone away now. Hopefully, yours will too. And congrats on reaching 20 weeks! That really is a big milestone. Enjoy your scan and gender reveal party! Though with blue and pink cupcakes everyone is going to think it's twins. lol I was at a friend's shower years ago and the cupcakes had pink and blue icing as they were Team Yellow and EVERYONE kept pestering her about twins. She had to repeat herself a million times that they simply didn't know the gender. Have fun with that! ;)


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha oh no the center is going to have either blue filing (if its a boy) or pink filling (girl). We won't know until we bite into them! I'm going to have them at my house a whole day I hope I have the willpower not to "accidentally" eat one haha


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with that too! My willpower is quite non-existent right now. I have kind of given up on feeling badly about it too. I just keep telling myself I'll diet once baby is here. At least I actually LIKE healthy foods this pregnancy so I'm still getting veggies and fruit in along with the chocolates and chips and soda.


----------



## LeeC

Good line today on Superdrug HPT, will keep testing but can't wait for Betas next week to see if this one is looking viable.


----------



## nats77

That's great lee, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi ladies, 

Lee, it sounds like your in limbo land but this is sounding very hopeful. I've never even had a slight line before 10dpo.
Elaine and Louise at Wishaw will keep you right. I was there yesterday for the MOT clinic appointment and I hoped that the Doctor would have a plan made for me as all along they said at 38 weeks they would induce. Now they are not so keen to do so because of my womb abnormality she reckons that induction could interfere with nature and end in a section. I was explaining that the last time around my waters broke naturally at 37+ 1 but no contractions so they did induce me with the drip in my hand and it brought on contractions fast and furious and Emelia was born 1 1/2 hours later.
The doctor was saying that is not ideal for labour to be so quick apparently and can be bad for the baby. My ideal scenario is for my waters to break again just like last time. I have to go back in two weeks time and Dr. mentioned doing a membrane sweep but Im so dreading that even more than labour haha.
How is Morgan doing? Emelia's had a sickness and diarrhea bug this week which isn't so good and two big molar teeth coming in which seems to be causing her agony...poor soul.

I can imagine that its hard for you not to be constantly thinking and wondering about this new pregnancy and how it is going to go...the worry never gets easier does it...even when you already have a baby it just keeps you a bit busier but I still worried through this second pregnancy.


----------



## Hope39

I hope this pregnancy works out.... My OH has been making me things today....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Hope39

My pics always turn sideways :( he made a mug for me too but I can't load that for some reason


----------



## newlywedtzh

Love it Hope. Are you going to make a big announcement? That would be cute to wear for it ! You've made it to the second tri time to be excited!!


----------



## dairymomma

Lee-Sounds like things are looking up! 

Newlywed-Are you taking a calcium supplement? I have a friend who suffers from restless leg syndrome if she doesn't take one every day. I'm on a magnesium/calcium supplement at the moment for muscle spasms and magnesium deficiency, and I know both the calcium and magnesium are good for muscle spasms.


----------



## Starry Night

Hope - that's lovely! I'm glad you and your OH are starting to get excited.

Lee - the darkening line sounds promising. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

justkeeptryin - hope you and the doctors can come up with a plan that is best for both you and baby. Sounds like baby will be here soon. :)

dairy - I didn't know that about the calcium. Lately I have been taking Tums for heartburn which is essentially calcium so that could explain why my restless leg has stopped.

afm - another stomach bug. Argh! Since Christmas I think I have caught absolutely every stomach bug that has gone around. So far it's just me though and I really hope DH and DS avoid it. Well, DS had randomly gotten some messy diapers a week ago. We couldn't figure it out as he had no other symptoms. I'm not having other symptoms either and it's definitely not my IBS. So maybe it is making its rounds through the house again. When I was pregnant with DS I caught every respiratory illness. I think stomach bug is less annoying, to be honest. No fevers, running noses or struggling to breathe. Getting the influenza while pregnant was one of the scarier times in my life.

Still hate being sick though. :( I'm well enough to be STARVING but sick enough that everything just runs through me.


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> Love it Hope. Are you going to make a big announcement? That would be cute to wear for it ! You've made it to the second tri time to be excited!!

No big announcemt on FB, it's my OH mum and dad 50th wedding anniversary so the whole family are going to wales last week of April, we are going to wear the t shirts first morning we get up. My OH has a blue one.

I'm am so not excited, not sunk in this may happen xx


----------



## wookie130

Hey, just an update from me:

I had my Level II ultrasound for the 2 vessel cord issue yesterday, and all is great with Oscar. No heart trouble, no kidney problems, no abnormalities whatsoever, and he's measuring a bit ahead. The only thing that will need monitoring will be his growth later in the pregnancy, and no one even seemed too concerned about that, either. So, much to our great relief, he's a healthy guy, and we are so thrilled!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Brilliant news Wookie, just out of curiousity did they give you an estimated weight for him?
This seems like a bigger boy Im having compared to Emelia, at 34 weeks they estimated 6lbs 5oz


----------



## wookie130

Well, right now, he's 1 lb., 1 oz., so he's measuring well for the 21 week mark. I actually think he's the same as Hannah was at that point, so only time will tell how his growth will be. I'm thinking of drinking some Boost supplemental drinks to get a bit more nutrition through the 2 vessel cord. I've heard of women with this issue doing that.


----------



## Starry Night

wookie - I am so relieved! Glad to hear all is well with Oscar. I'm glad to hear they aren't even all that concerned about his growth later on but that you'll still be monitored anyways.

hope - :hugs: You still have a couple of weeks to mentally prepare yourself for making your announcement. I can only imagine how scary that must feel. I'm sure everyone is going to be so super pleased for you and your OH.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope- that's going to be such an awesome feeling!! You will probably feel more confident then too.

Dairy- I'm still just taking the prenatal, Rx folic acid and baby aspirin dairy- I will look into adding calcium too! The restless muscles woke me up again last night, had a horrible nights sleep.

Wookie- good news!!

Afm, had the anatomy scan this morning and all looks great! Baby measuring a day ahead, major birth defects ruled out, blood flow and fluid look good, and they even measured my cervix which was nice and closed and long. Me and DH had a celebratory breakfast afterwards. They were really cool about putting the gender in an envelope. So as for right now I still have NO idea! Going to be a long 2 days of wondering :)

I attached my favorite pic. If you can see it, it is the lips and nose and hand looking up towards the face.
 



Attached Files:







babyhales.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wookie130

Newly!!! I had to laugh at your scan picture, because we have a shot just like that, and you know what it looks like???? General Palpatine from Star Wars!!! If you're not a nerd like me, and don't know who that it, Google it! You'll see what I mean!!! LOL!


----------



## nats77

Great news wookie x


----------



## Hope39

Great news wookie

Just had a chat with my endocrinologist, telephone appts are so much easier than hospital appts. My thyroid has shot up quite a lot in last 6 weeks, maximum it should be is 3.7, mine is 3.68 so increase of meds is needed. I done well to keep it low for so long whilst pregnant. Re check is in 6 weeks, she keeping a close eye on me

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie-Fantastic news! So glad all is looking good.

Newlywed and Starry-Hope it works. 

Hope-It's okay to be nervous about the announcement. I think we all are anxious about spreading the news. As starry said, you still have some time to mentally prepare but I'm sure too, that you'll have plenty of positive responses.

SO annoyed. Last night I chipped an already bad molar. I need the filling fixed as the tooth is pretty fragile thanks to a (half botched) previous root canal but the dentist has said he won't do any work on me during pg if he can avoid it due to my history of rmc. He said he'd consider doing work in the 2nd tri if I really need it but absolutely nothing in the 1st or 3rd tri unless there's pain or infection. This tooth has a slight risk of re-abscessing and I desperately need it fixed if I want to save enough of the tooth to do a crown after the baby is born but I'm afraid the dentist will tell me to wait it out for a few more months if I can since I'm less than 2 weeks from 3rd tri. And he's closed on Fridays so I can't even call in and ask if he'd put even a temporary filling in to get me by for a few months. Sometimes I think I should just yank all my molars and get dentures...


----------



## julesmw

Are any of you tired? I am in early third tri so shouldn't be, but I find I can't sit down for too long without nodding off. It doesn't seem to matter how well I sleep the night before, either. I think I'm getting old......


----------



## Starry Night

Third tri is when I get the sleepiest! I sleep for nearly 3 hours each afternoon and still feel constantly tired. I don't always sleep the best at night but it's not horrible either. I'm definitely not one of those who glow in pregnancy. lol I was still sick in second tri so no real energy surge then either.

dairy - the tooth sounds very painful! I hope you can get it fixed. That would be hard to deal with for so long.


----------



## wookie130

I am most exhausted in the first tri, and most uncomfortable in third tri. So, between those two timeframes, I'm completely worthless. :rofl: There's a McDonald's drive-thru down the street, DH. And a car in the garage. Have at it. LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-it's not painful actually because there's no nerve to be causing pain thanks to the root canal. And I just chipped either a bit of the enamel or a bit of the filling material away on the top surface of the tooth so it's not irritating my gums. I'm just worried because the dentist was saying there might not be enough actual tooth left for a crown. So it's not pain that making me want it fixed, it's the thought of losing yet another tooth and/or needing that much more dental work.


----------



## julesmw

wookie130 said:


> I am most exhausted in the first tri, and most uncomfortable in third tri. So, between those two timeframes, I'm completely worthless. :rofl: There's a McDonald's drive-thru down the street, DH. And a car in the garage. Have at it. LOLOLOL!!!!

:rofl:

Hubby is out of town and when he called tonight, I told him what I made the kiddos for dinner - cold cereal, strawberries with whipped cream, and yogurt. :blush:

I hope my family survives this pregnancy. :dohh:


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Wookie, that's a really good weight for Oscar already...oh and that McDonalds is just too convenient so close by.

Im another one that got so tired in 3rd tri.
First tri was exhausting, then 2nd tri got my energy back somewhat and 3rd tri back to exhaustion especially chasing after a toddler already.


----------



## vietmamsie

wookie.... So glad to hear everything is going so well! Hope the next scan goes as well!

Now that my rainbow is here I think I may head over to MARL. I will still check in here to make sure your all doing alright! See you on the other side ladies!


----------



## wookie130

The MARL thread is great, Viet. I'm on there too, since Hannah was my first rainbow. :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Happy to announce we are Team Pink!! :pink:

Gender reveal party was so fun and exciting.... everyone was yelling and screaming when we bit into the cupcakes haha... I recommend doing a reveal party with at least one of your babies! it was so fun.

So excited to start planning and buying stuff now :happydance:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Why is it after every big exciting milestone... comes a little bit more anxiety to go along with it..? I guess the more real it gets.. the more terrifying it gets that something could still happen. I'm still so nervous to start the nursery. Maybe after 24 weeks (viability)?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm that way after milestones too. It became a joke in our house. I'd say "after this point I can start to relax" but as soon as I reached that point I'd say "I lied, after THIS point I can relax". DH just started to roll his eyes at me. I really didn't start to get truly excited until I reached 30 weeks. Yet I still worry....especially about baby's movements. And now my breathlessness often has me worry. What is normal breathlessness and what is bad? I brought it up with my OB and my blood pressure was fine and she said if it was serious I wouldn't be finding relief from it which I do. But still I had DH google blood clot symptoms for me. LOL

You might want to start collecting things for the nursery but there still isn't any rush to actually start if you're still uncomfortable with the idea. Buying the first piece could actually be a milestone in of itself. And an excuse to celebrate a moral victory.


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-Exactly what Starry said. I have my anxious moments too even though I'm borderline 3rd tri now. DH is sick of me babbling on so I've tried to stop worrying. I'm focusing more on the fact that I'm down to 13 weeks left to go and trying to keep my activity level up. I've got tons to do before baby comes so I'm trying to cross things off my list now when I still have some energy left.

I'm so annoyed with DH. We're renovating our basement so we can move our currently single bedroom into the basement and put the kids in their own room but we still need to wire, finish insulating & plumbing, drywall/tape/sand, and paint before we can do so. DH hasn't called the electrician to come start wiring yet because he still needs to build a wall or something. The thing is DH promised we'd be down there before this baby comes. I'm starting to wonder how we're going to get all this done when I have around 13 weeks left and I'm at the point where I can't be doing very much to help him. Not to mention, we're heading into a VERY busy time for our farm so DH won't have time to do the work either. I'm so annoyed because the electrician should have been here in MARCH. It's April and not a single wire has been pulled yet. So now, I've got to 1. figure out where I'm going to put a twin bed in our already cramped bedroom as I'm going to need to change DS's toddler bed back into my newborn crib and 2. manage to squeeze baby clothes into an already jam-packed dresser because we don't/won't have room to fit another dresser in our bedroom...*Sigh* I think I'm going to give DH an ultimatum-either build that wall so the electrician can at least START on our basement or I'm going to build the wall myself. Maybe that would get things moving...


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha dairy please don't build that wall yourself!!

Guys- I KEEP forgetting to take my baby aspirin, folic acid, and prenatal in the morning! Ugh

How long do you think I should keep taking the RX folic acid? I only have one more 30 day refill left on the prescription. And I just read that you can't get an epidural if you're taking baby aspirin at the time of birth? Any one know anything about that? or that it could cause hemorrhaging during labor. 

I take the RX Folic acid because It was found I have the MTHFR gene mutation (not the one that causes blood clotting- the one that doesn't allow your body to efficiently breakdown folic acid properly) But I'm not sure how important folic acid is after 20 weeks gestation? The baby aspirin I think was just a precaution and what the Fertility Specialist prescribes all of his RMC patients. All of my clotting tests came back normal. So when do you think it would be okay to stop that? I try to ask my regular OB these questions, but feel they don't have a clue when it comes to RMC and I stopped seeing the Fertility Specialist at 9 weeks which is the doctor who prescribed me this protocol. Since we did so many things different this pregnancy (Clomid, DHEA while TTC, RX strength folic acid, baby aspirin, fertiliaid for men, high dose progesterone) I really don't know what or if any of them did the trick but I obviously want to keep taking what is working!


----------



## Sabster

newlywed: I have the same mutation and I am taking 5MG os folic acid per day, plus some other supplement the doctor gave me. She prescribed it for 3 months but I dont think I will need it after the first trimester... 
As for baby aspirin, i stopped it as soon as I got my BFP. I have a small bruise behind my ''placenta'' and i didnt want to have anythingthat would increase bloodflow, or thin my blood out.


----------



## julesmw

I'm heading to Taco Bell in a little bit. My obsession is back, but this time I'm getting hard or soft tacos and adding tons of mild sauce to them. So not my normal self. But so yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do any of you have any food obsessions at the moment?


----------



## Sabster

I think if I ate a taco I would puke or have the most horrible heartburn for the next few hours. I dont have any food obsessions at the moment..... ive been eating more fish than usual... ?


----------



## Madrid98

Tomatoes!! I've been eating just too many every day. And if I don't have any I can also manage the craving with red peppers, carrots or other veg. 

I also have a thing for olives!!! I think is the bit if vinegar in them, the acidity. 

I had my 34 weeks appt yesterday with the midwife to be told that baby is measuring 37 weeks and she scared me to death. In 2 weeks I've been referred to hospital for a possible scan to check growth once again. She's concern the baby could get just too big and stuck inside me. I wish she didn't say that!!! All my babies have been bigger as it runs in my family & there were never issues with being stuck! You have to be cautious I know! But now I'm just a bit paranoid!!


----------



## Hope39

Madrid I was eating loads of olives yday, yum yum

I've also gone mad on melon, mango, pears And satsuma's. I think my body had had enough of crap and now craves fruit all the time

I have a scan later, crapping myself, it's nt till 3pm so I got a long wait x


----------



## LeeC

HCG level came back yesterdat at 370, up from 9 the previous week at I think 4 week 3 days. I am back tomorrow for repeats so hopefully they will have continued to double. 

Need to read back but struggling to keep my eyes open today and my brain is on auto pilot. Morgan is feeding through the night like a maniac at the moment and caffeine is off the menu :(

Hope everyone is doing ok, good luck at your scan Hope.


----------



## LeeC

Just I posted in MARL, but you answered some of my questions here.

Elaine did my blood last week, Michelle in EPAS took it yesterday, so yes its looking much more promising, I will know more after tomorrows blood results. 
I had the sweep at Wishaw and it's not bad at all, over in a couple of minutes, it was weird after I left as I just expected that would set everything off but not a thing, Morgan did not want to come out at all if you remember, I went in on Friday morning and he didnt make an appearance til Monday morning.... Are you on the clexane? Hopefully you will go naturally as tbh I didn't like being induced, more so as I was stuck to that bed for days and was desperate to move around also I was sensitive to the drugs and ended up having back to back contactions and Morgans heartrate was dropping like crazy, was a bit scary so I can see why they may not like the idea of such a quick labour in that sense. 
Are you all prepared? It's so exciting, your pregnancy seems to have gone by so quickly (well for me). Keep me posted and perhaps we can get a coffee soon x.


----------



## Starry Night

My food obsession this entire pregnancy has been cheddar cheese, particularly medium or even old cheddar. I also have periods where I go nuts for mashed potatoes, BBQ sauce and then on the opposite end of the spectrum--maple syrup. I have had cravings where I wanted to drink syrup directly from the bottle. This would gross non-pregnant me right out but all bets are off right now. lol

Hope - good luck with your scan!!

Lee - I hope this is it for you. Good luck with your blood tests. I hope the number is nice and high.

Madrid - growth scans can be unreliable. A friend of mine who just had her baby was having multiple growth scans and one week the baby was "HUGE" and the next week it was "teeny" and "big" the next, etc, et. The baby ended up being average. Go figure. I also wish doctors would consider a patient's history before needlessly scaring them. I hope the scan eases your fears.


----------



## LeeC

I agree. I was told that Morgan was going to be a big baby at least 9lb or so, my bump was huge and he always measured ahead.
Turns out bump was mainly fluid, Morgan was born weighing 6lb 110z, he has been in the 90th per centile since being born though for weight gain!!!!! He is a greedy little chunk lol x


----------



## Starry Night

My son was born small as well (6lbs 14oz) but chunked up very quickly! He was in the 90th percentile until he reached his toddler years and decided to become a picky eater. And I mean PICKY. So much like his father! ha ha


----------



## dairymomma

No food aversions or cravings for me other than chocolate. If I don't take my magnesium supplement every day, I get these hugely bad cravings for chocolate where I'm eating chocolate chips and unsweetened baking chocolate just to get my 'fix'. :haha: Other than that, nothin. I used to be all about tomatoes though.

Lee-Hopefully those numbers keep rising. Nice to see that they've gone up.


----------



## julesmw

I am also loving toast with peanut butter right now. I eat it every day for breakfast and today had it for an afternoon snack as well. Delightful!


----------



## julesmw

Still waiting on my test results to see if I have OC again. I should hear by Friday. I was already supposed to find out about my GD test and blood work, but maybe they are waiting for all the results to come in before calling me? I can be so impatient..... :blush:


----------



## julesmw

Madrid - They told me my son was well over 6 lbs and when they induced me the next week (having had some more time to grow), he was 5 lb 14 oz. I think they can be a bit off. I wish they wouldn't worry you - not what you need right now.


----------



## julesmw

Hope - how did your scan go?


----------



## Hope39

It went brilliant, heart, kidneys and brain all looked good, I be 17w tomoz :) not far off half way there.

Still only told our parents, my sis will be so mad with me but I figured the longer I keep it from her the less time she has to wait for baby to arrive, lol

Xx


----------



## julesmw

Hope39 said:


> It went brilliant, heart, kidneys and brain all looked good, I be 17w tomoz :) not far off half way there.
> 
> Still only told our parents, my sis will be so mad with me but I figured the longer I keep it from her the less time she has to wait for baby to arrive, lol
> 
> Xx

Lovely news!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great news Hope.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Hope!! I'm sure you are on :cloud9: ... are you showing at all that you have to hide? How far away is the big reveal? (anniversary party right?)

I have officially bought some nursery stuff. Bedding and decor... all baby *PINK*! haha this will be one girly nursery, my poor DH. 

Lee- FX'd! stalking for an update.


----------



## Starry Night

So pleased for you, Hope!

newly - good for you in taking that first step in buying baby things. And make your nursery as pink as your heart desires.


----------



## LeeC

Hope, bet the parents were ecstatic, haha I'd kill you too if you were my sister, she will be so excited. Are you coming out over the weekend with your t-shirts?

HCG level was 645 today, so not exactly doubled as was 370 on Tues, still in Limbo and need to go back again next week when I'm hoping they will do blood and scan. I've been googling and apparently a 60% increase in 48 hours is good. Let's hope so.
I'm ok as long as this isn't another ectopic, I honestly don't think I could
Cope with another rupture. Will stay hopeful, on the steroids and off the wine for now.


----------



## Hope39

Lee I don't know much about beta but I have everything crosses for you

My sis just gets excited and can't help but tell people, my mum has known for about 5 weeks and is worse than me, she keeps telling me not to tell My sister yet 

It's next Thursday we go away so t shirts will be fri I expect 

2014 is a good year, treating myself to a new car :) 

One that can fit a pushchair and 2 dogs unlike my current car

Xx


----------



## Mitchi

Hope- FANTASTIC news!!

Lee- in the lab we say an increase of 68% over 48 hours (an approx doubling over 48-72 hours) is suggestive of an ongoing viable pregnancy so you are on target. Fingers crossed for you next week and push for that scan due to your history.

AFM- I'm now 31 weeks and the single figure week countdown has begun! Tour of the maternity unit last week made it all very real. Eek! Almost there with the essential baby purchases, just praying our pram arrives on time!

Hope everyone else doing good. Xx


----------



## LeeC

Thanks Mitchi. I remember you work in a lab, that's good to hear. I don't think they will scan til HCG reaches a certain level but I'm def going to push for it and tbh my hospital are very good so don't think it will be a problem. The reassurance is good to have though. 

I can't believe you're in the final stretch. Are you getting all prepared? x


----------



## dairymomma

Lee-with my current pregnancy, I was at 38 at 13dpo, 236 at 17dpo, and 1874 (or thereabouts) at 5+2. When I did the math, I doubled between 13-17dpo but wasn't doubling anymore after that. Being as I'm now 27 weeks and baby is just fine, there's still every chance that this is a viable pregnancy for you. Hopefully you get in for a scan to check on things and everything looks okay.


----------



## Mitchi

Defo push for the scan as even if you can see a sac in the right place it will give you some reassurance. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

I can't quite believe I'm on the final stretch either! I know all of us on here have had those fearful moments when you think your dream of becoming a mum won't ever come true, and now I can't quite believe it's nearly time! Just ordered a stash of nappies from the latest supermarket baby event. My problem now is I'm getting too carried away with baby shopping. :D


----------



## Sheffie

Hey all, 
I'm just joining this board. I've had three losses so far, one only a few months ago. Basically all stopped developing around 6 weeks. We have identified that I cannot process folic acid and MAY have a clotting problem, however, we only got to do one round of test before we accidentally got pregnant again this month. 
I'm thrilled, but also terrified... We haven't figured out what is exactly causing my M/Cs yet. No progesterone problems, no bleeding during early pregnancy... no indications there are problems, just stops developing.
It usually takes some real trying on our part to get pregnant (temping and ovulation tracking, etc) but this time we basically had unprotected sex ONCE and all of a sudden I'm pregnant again!
Either way, it is what it is. I'm on special prenatals this time and baby aspirin and hopefully that will be enough to get me through this! Anyone else have a similar experience? And got past the first trimester without any diagnosed issues after recurrent losses? Just trying to stay positive!


----------



## Hope39

Welcome sheffie

If you can't absorb folic and may have a clotting problem them I would say that is possibly your reason for mc. Sounds like you have mthfr, you need folate!

I have lost 6 at 6w, found about 4 different things wrong, got them sorted and I'm now 17w

Xx


----------



## Hope39

Mitchi said:


> Defo push for the scan as even if you can see a sac in the right place it will give you some reassurance. Keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> I can't quite believe I'm on the final stretch either! I know all of us on here have had those fearful moments when you think your dream of becoming a mum won't ever come true, and now I can't quite believe it's nearly time! Just ordered a stash of nappies from the latest supermarket baby event. My problem now is I'm getting too carried away with baby shopping. :D

Makes me so happy to see another Rmc girl at the finish line nearly x


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, Sheffie! And congratulations on your new pregnancy. :flower: I never got a diagnosis for my miscarriages but since mine weren't all in a row (they are if you include my son's miscarried twin) the doctor wasn't willing to do anything extensive. I basically went on the hunch that my problem is poor egg quality so I self-prescribed fish oil and extra folic acid. 

I would take the advice of some of the other ladies here. They have had very thorough tests and investigations done. :thumbup:

I hope this is your sticky rainbow!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sheffie your story sounds a lot like mine. Had 3 early losses around 6 weeks and found I had the MTHFR mutation ( can't process folic acid properly) I was prescribed prescription strength folic acid called Folgard I think it is 2-3mg of folic acid compared to the 600mcg in prenatals. It is synthetic tho, I asked to have the more "bioavailable" folate but the doc thought it was unnecessary. I have also been taking baby aspirin. With the testing done not being pregnant my progesterone seemed to be fine but I would have spotting during my luteal phase and a shorter 12 day luteal phase and would have low progesterone levels in every pregnancy including this one so I think progesterone also had something to do with it. I took 400mg a day until week 13. 

My point is Those few things I changed which u now did seemed to do the trick for me so this might very well be yournrainbow! i would ask about progesterone just to be on the safe side, it can't hurt. Have u ever had ur levels tested during prenancy?


----------



## Sheffie

newlywedtzh said:


> My point is Those few things I changed which u now did seemed to do the trick for me so this might very well be yournrainbow! i would ask about progesterone just to be on the safe side, it can't hurt. Have u ever had ur levels tested during prenancy?

I have had my progesterone tested in previous pregnancies. It was never low enough for concern (according to my doctor). I went in yesterday though and they took blood to test betas and progesterone. So, if it is low, I'll be started on supplements soon. I was prescribed a prenatal called "Prena 1" which has "quatrefolic" in it. I'm assuming that is broken down folate that my body can use. I have a U/S scheduled in 2 weeks, so hopefully things look good. Though I'm really just waiting for an 8 week scan. I've never actually gotten to see a baby in there, only gestational and yolk sacs. Keeping my fingers crossed this time!


----------



## julesmw

Sheffie - welcome and good luck!


----------



## julesmw

Okay....not to go all "crazy PARL".....but someone in third tri just posted that too many hiccups could signal a cord problem. My little one has hiccups several times a day. She just had them, and I woke up this morning to her having them and went to sleep last night with her having them, and its not even lunch yet. I feel so panicky right now. I want to just call my DR and ask for a scan I'm so freaked out. I can't google it. It will be my undoing.


----------



## julesmw

Okay, just listened on my Doppler and her heart rate was about 130. At first that made me feel better, but then I realized I just had coffee and a banana. 

Last night I was listening to her hiccups on the Doppler because someone had posted they sounded cool (first time pulling out my Doppler in weeks) and her HB was barely 120. I thought maybe because she had hiccups, but now I'm wondering if its too low and is only up right now because the stimulant I just consumed. 

I hate this. I can tell I'm going to be listening to her all day. At least I know right now she's okay. 

I'm so upset. I know I sound crazy, but I get such anxiety every now and then. Most of the time I'm completely calm and fine, but then something like this happens and I turn into an irrational person.


----------



## dairymomma

Sheffie-Welcome. I've had 8 losses total (despite having two kids and pg with #3) and all we know is for some reason my progesterone levels stay on the low end of the 'normal' range my entire pregnancy. Supplementing doesn't boost my levels very much though it does seem to help me get through the first trimester. I also have unexplained bleeds and hematomas in my first tri. Clotting disorder testing came back negative, thyroid is 'fine' (according to medical drs but slightly off according to my naturopath), and only the progesterone seems to be an issue. So I'm still mostly unexplained but I've got a few things to look into now but will have to wait until after this baby is born.

Jules-DS had hiccups at least once a day for much of my last tri. He even had them twice while I was in labor and you could hear them on the hb monitor! The nurses all thought it was funny. But if you are really concerned, then call your midwife or doctor. They'd be able to tell you if the hb is too low and/or if you should be concerned about the hiccup thing. And sometimes it takes the doctor saying "it's fine" is the only thing that will make you truly relax. (I know. I've called my dr far more in the last 6 months than I've called him in 6 years leading up to this. He's never once made me feel stupid for it either and always reassures me.)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Jules-Do you mean the hb rate that's digitally shown on the Doppler? Mine isn't super fancy but I know that rate is off that it shows. It shows like 100 Bpm but when I count it, its way higher. And just at my scan heart rate was 140. So unles ur Doppler is a high tech one I wouldn't look into that rate too much. Try counting ur self to feel better. And def call if it will ease ur anxiety 

I wil be traveling in a car 3.5 hours one way tomorrow for Easter. I don't really want to stay at the relatives that night (I'll have to sleep on the floor) but that means I'll be in the car for 7 hours in one day. I feel uncomfortable after 10 minutes in my car (don't kno why but everything just feels squished and it's hard to breathe) and I have to pee about 30 times a day. The frequent urination has been BAD. I don't know if it's my uterus postition or what but I constantly have to go. I hate pulling the pregnancy card but I feel like no one, including DH is taking it into consideration. On top of having to sleep on a floor while 5 months pregnant, Staying over would be borderline impossible as I have to be at my families house for an early Easter dinner Sunday. Blah not looking forward to this. Okay bratty rant over. Anyone travel that long while 5 mos preggo? I just feel so huge and uncomfortable already. It's going to be a long 4 months...


----------



## wookie130

Jules, my Hannah had hiccups more than once a day in utero. And you know what? She had hiccups every day at the same time as she was in utero, ONCE SHE WAS BORN. And there was no longer an umbilical cord there, I'll tell you that. I'd like the scientific data/ research the hiccups have ANYTHING to do with a fetus's cord. 

I bet there isn't any.

Hiccups PROBABLY have far more to do with a baby swallowing amniotic fluid than anything. 

:hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-I went to my niece's baptism when I was 7 1/2 months pregnant and that was an 8 hour drive one way so it's entirely doable. Because of my need for frequent potty stops and needing to stretch my legs, it ended up being a 10 1/2 hour drive but I made it. I just made sure to drink water (I know, I know...means more potty breaks but it's better than a bladder infection) and stop to walk around every 1-2 hours so my legs didn't get cramped up. And since you aren't doing 7 hours in one stretch, it should be okay. (And personally, I wouldn't want to stay there either if it meant sleeping on a floor...)


----------



## Starry Night

I've done the 9 hour drive to my inlaws twice this pregnancy. Entirely doable! I had bit of a scare on the way back with BH that lasted nearly all day but they started the night before so it had nothing to do with the car ride. Just take lots of breaks and have water bottle handy.

RE hiccups: I have never heard about the connection to the cord. I always thought it came from swallowing amniotic fluid. My DS had the hiccups ALL THE TIME in utero. It's seriously how I did kick counts as he was otherwise so sedate (he only performed for scans....this baby is complete opposite). Once he was born he had the hiccups all the time as well.


----------



## dairymomma

Sheffie-just wanted to add quick that my dr has tested my progesterone only with my last few pregnancies and I'm consistently on the low end as I said before. With this pregnancy, I was at 9.4 at 13dpo and the dr said anything above 9 is considered 'normal' but he prescribed progesterone anyway as it's apparently helped me go to term before. He said that some women have a sudden drop in progesterone before the placenta can take over, causing a miscarriage. He diagnosed my progesterone issues solely off the timing of my miscarriages-since they were all consistently between 7-9 1/2 weeks, he figured it was hormonal. I'd def ask about supplementing unless your levels are super high.


----------



## vietmamsie

jules- Lucy had hiccups all the time in the womb and has them several times a day outside of the womb. I think it shows that her swallowing and sucking reflux are well and working. Try not to worry!


----------



## heart tree

julesmw said:


> Okay....not to go all "crazy PARL".....but someone in third tri just posted that too many hiccups could signal a cord problem. My little one has hiccups several times a day. She just had them, and I woke up this morning to her having them and went to sleep last night with her having them, and its not even lunch yet. I feel so panicky right now. I want to just call my DR and ask for a scan I'm so freaked out. I can't google it. It will be my undoing.

I read from time to time and wanted to comment on your post. My baby had hiccups several times a day in utero. I had heard about the cord theory and was equally as freaked out like you. I was going to UCSF in San Francisco which is one of the best research hospitals in the world. I had to get scans every 1-2 weeks to monitor my short cervix. During those scans I asked them to check the cord. I was told by every doctor that hiccups have nothing to do with a cord problem and they don't even know why that info is floating around out there. Her cord was fine. She was fine. (I had her at 34 weeks which had nothing to do with hiccups, her cord or my cervix! She was still fine. A healthy 5lb 2oz girl with absolutely no problems). She is almost 2 now, she is taller than any kid her age, and even most 2 year olds. She is a chatter box. And guess what? She still hiccups a lot! So does her dad! Yesterday she had 3 rounds of hiccups. Try not to let it freak you out. I was reassured by the medical professionals that it isn't an issue.

Good luck to all of you PARL ladies. I often peek in here to see how this thread is doing. It's so wonderful to see so many new babies being made and born on this thread. As a reminder, if any of you want to be added to the front page, just PM me. We decided as a group when the thread first started that people could be added once a heartbeat was detected. Then once your baby is born, I will update the info with your baby's name and date of birth.


----------



## julesmw

You girls have made me feel much better about the hiccups. Thanks for taking the time to respond - I really appreciate it. <3


----------



## wookie130

Madrid!!! How are you doing? Any sign that your little man is about to arrive?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope everyone had a nice Easter if you celebrate! :flower: 

The 4 hours (8 hours total) drive wasn't as bad as I thought! Got to see all of my family for the first time with a baby bump... it was nice, they were excited :)

Feeling pretty good at the moment!! Think DH and I will register sometime this week... and now that I've started nursery shopping I can't stop! I'm still a little superstitious and hesitant but I'm a planner by nature and can't help it! As sad as it is... I just think i could return the stuff if anything were to happen.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi.


I found out I'm pregnant today at 6:30a. I am still laying here at 10:30a in complete shock.


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Easter if you celebrate! :flower:
> 
> The 4 hours (8 hours total) drive wasn't as bad as I thought! Got to see all of my family for the first time with a baby bump... it was nice, they were excited :)
> 
> Feeling pretty good at the moment!! Think DH and I will register sometime this week... and now that I've started nursery shopping I can't stop! I'm still a little superstitious and hesitant but I'm a planner by nature and can't help it! As sad as it is... I just think i could return the stuff if anything were to happen.

I'm very superstitious and hesitant, think I will wait till I hit 24 weeks then start, I made a list yday of what we need so I sort of started 

I bought a new car today :) got to wait a week till I can collect it thou as we go away Thursdays and it won't be ready for then, boo

Actually in have bought something and I daren't fill it in, ha ha. It's a book off amazon, bump to first birthday and its really cool, it starts at week 9 so i need to cast my mind back which won't be too hard but it covers all sorts and there lots to fill in xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope39 said:


> Actually in have bought something and I daren't fill it in, ha ha. It's a book off amazon, bump to first birthday and its really cool, it starts at week 9 so i need to cast my mind back which won't be too hard but it covers all sorts and there lots to fill in xx

Haha funny you say that. My mom bought me a "baby book" as a gift at the gender reveal party. It isn't EXACTLY the one I would have picked out as it only has about one page for the pregnancy and it goes up to five years old ( I would have liked one that included more of the pregnancy as I even love to this day of seeing pictures of my mom when she was pregnant with me- something so beautiful about motherhood) however I'm slightly a sentimental sap and since she bought it, it will be the baby book- but I JUST put the first sonogram picture in there haha.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I go back and forth from saying heck with superstition and anxiety and wanting to enjoy every second of daydreaming and planning for our future child to then wanting to protect my heart from the reality of what could happen. Today I'm in more of a "I'm having a baby!" mood though lol


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> I go back and forth from saying heck with superstition and anxiety and wanting to enjoy every second of daydreaming and planning for our future child to then wanting to protect my heart from the reality of what could happen. Today I'm in more of a "I'm having a baby!" mood though lol

That's what I'm like, I feel I want to get excited and do Something them reality hits and my head is saying not yet!!


----------



## hopeful23456

Start the baby books now girls, you won't have time later on. I barely have anything in my books and am going to go back on this forum to previous posts of mine to keep copying and pasting onto a word doc as it's all I have as I don't remember anything


----------



## LeeC

Jules. Like Wookie and Heart. Morgan had hiccups several times a day too in utero. Hope it gives you some reassurance. 

Sheffie, welcome and good luck.

I agree with Hopeful, once baby is here the time disappears, who would think someone so small could take up so much time. I am only on here now because the boob monster woke for a night snack lol...


----------



## Hope39

hopeful23456 said:


> Start the baby books now girls, you won't have time later on. I barely have anything in my books and am going to go back on this forum to previous posts of mine to keep copying and pasting onto a word doc as it's all I have as I don't remember anything

I need to recap weeks 9-18 :/


----------



## newlywedtzh

I was just looking at Amazon at the Pregnancy Journals/Books... I wish I had gotten one of those! They are so cute. I was so afraid in the beginning though but now I feel like it's too late to start one. *FX'd* I have a second, I am definitely buying one of those.


----------



## Starry Night

I have a baby memory book for DS but that one only had a double-page spread for the entire pregnancy with questions like "how Mommy reacted when she found out she was pregnant" or "when Mommy first felt me kick". Nothing really detailed. But DS' pregnancy was rough and filled with anxiety for me and I have intentionally blocked a lot of the memories.

What I found difficult to keep up with is all the photos it has places for. I eventually started to leave those blank and simply filled in the written spaces. The book also has a page for each birthday up until the 5th birthday so it will be awhile until it is full. I want a book for DD but I do think it will be tough to keep up once there are two munchkins. I also plan on making a photo scrapbook for her for her first two years of life as that is what I did for DS. I may have to be less ambitious this time around and choose less photos to keep the project smaller. If DD ends up being as good a sleeper as DS was then I might find some spare moments in the evening.

Appointment today. It should be routine but I'm hoping that I go to once a week appointments after this. 5 more weeks!


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> I was just looking at Amazon at the Pregnancy Journals/Books... I wish I had gotten one of those! They are so cute. I was so afraid in the beginning though but now I feel like it's too late to start one. *FX'd* I have a second, I am definitely buying one of those.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/1907048413/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1398263374&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165

This is the one I bought, really nice, asks everything from LMP, what's meds you took, how mum and dad met, midwife name, weekly weight, covers loads :)


----------



## Starry Night

That's a cute book. I didn't realize they made journals specifically for pregnancy. Though I guess I should have known. With the popularity of belly casts, maternity photos, special FB "announcement" photo shoots, T-shirts and all the pregnancy-related scrapbook stickers I have seen in the stores it makes sense that pregnancy is a big market. I hope everyone has fun filling theirs out!

afm - kind of at that boring part of pregnancy where there are no more major tests or scans (seeing how everything is going so normally this time) and there are no major labour signs. It's all just a waiting game at this point. I did have 3 days of strong cramping this weekend and lost little bits of the plug which freaked me out as its a bit early yet but it all stopped now and even then I knew the cramps weren't going anywhere. Just a little worried as it was similar to how DS' labour started but that was at full term and also had bloody show. Saw the OB today and everything was so fine and normal that the visit was about 2 minutes long.

Just waiting. Can't believe my little girl's arrival is so close yet feels so far away. Right now I keep thinking of all the heartache I've been through recently. She's due in such a sad week for me--two m/c anniversaries and one angel due date all within days of my due date. Such a mix of sadness and eager anticipation.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Aw Starry- that is bittersweet- but having her in your arms will be worth all the heartache! Are you all prepped for baby's arrival?

afm.. the last two days all of my first tri symptoms have returned. I don't get it... I was feeling so good! Was enjoying the 2nd tri honeymoon phase for sure then bam headaches back... that trapped wind/abdominal discomfort all day long (which also causes PARL paranoia)... cant brush my teeth without dry heaving over the toilet and ... ACNE! it's back... maybe it will pass again... I'm hoping so.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I know baby's feet are towards the bottom of my uterus ... and I get kicked in the cervix a couple times a day... it's really uncomfortable ... like zapping nerve sensation down my you know what.... it kind of scares me. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## jenny25

Hey girls :D xxx


----------



## Starry Night

newly - that sounds totally fine. My own little lady used my cervix has her personal trampoline for the bulk of my pregnancy. There were times she almost had me in tears from how hard she would kick. Now she will head butt it as I'm going up the stairs. The cervix is pretty resilient. My son was also fairly violent with his head bumps when he had finally engaged. Made for interesting drives down bumpy country roads. I usually ended up in tears. No damage done though.

And I'm fairly prepared. I have more than enough newborn clothes and have those all washed now. I still need to set up the bassinet in our room and rearrange a few things to make it a bit more baby friendly. DS is staying in the nursery until my parents come and can help us paint his new "big boy" room. We're doing a Lightning McQueen room for him. The nursery is gender neutral so other than a few girly touches with new sheets, etc, it should be fine. We have a Peter Rabbit/Beatrix Potter theme. And bunnies are kind of girly so I think the room should grow up with her a bit longer than it would with DS.

I still need to wash DS' old baby gear as well and I want to get the infant car seat installed this weekend. Otherwise my hospital bag is packed and am starting to get my free formula samples in the mail. I'm hoping to BF but had supply issues last time and our small town doesn't sell formula anywhere so need an emergency supply for those middle of the nights.

I actually have a fair bit to do. I need to really deep clean my room before setting up the baby stuff and we need to clean out the spare room to make it toddler ready. We do have his new mattress ready to go though. And I still want to get a black out blind for the nursery. We've been using quilts up to this point. And I need to replace the monitor as our cat chewed through the wires or our current one. I used it all the time until DS was just about 2.


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha Starry I was gonna say! Sounds like a lot to keep you busy with these next few weeks!


----------



## Starry Night

The good news is it is all little things. No real major projects or purchases to make. Though now I can't find my old mosquito net and I'm going to need one as those pests are REALLY bad out here. I keep remembering little things here and there I need to do. All of the covers for the gear have different wash instructions so I can't put them all into the same load. So annoying. ](*,) I'm not a perfectionist so I keep things very basic and straight forward. But not being details-oriented makes me keep forgetting all these little things and feeling a bit overwhelmed by them even though it really isn't a big deal. I just have to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## dairymomma

Newlywed-I worried about that too but the dr said it's not a problem. Most babies will do that at some point. (Mine will do that right now and it makes me stumble because the pain can be so sharp. But my cervix length has stayed the same.)

Starry-ooo, you are getting SO close! I know what you mean by wanting to get things extra clean. I have a ton to do before this baby comes too and I'm slightly overwhelmed by that amount of stuff on my list. Hope you get everything done! 

The dr was happy with my appt. My bp was normal (huge relief for me as it was considerably higher at my last appt than is normal for me), I'm measuring 28.5 cm so spot on basically, and even my sudden 10lb weight gain (in 1 month!!) wasn't cause for concern. He said I'm retaining a little water and that's probably a good part of that big weight jump so FX he's right. Still waiting on my GD test results but if they come back normal, then we'll just say it's water weight and call it good. He wants me to move to every-two-weeks appts now but said I could stretch the next one to 3 weeks if it works better for me schedule-wise. We'll see. 

And I'm starting to feel the clock ticking down. 12 weeks left and I have a boatload of stuff to do. Most of it is cleaning and washing things down but DS needs his new bed frame built and I'm going to need help moving stuff around in our bedroom so I'm FX DH will be around (and willing) to do some things for me.


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies how's everyone?

I have been busy getting the house all organised for little lady's appearance! Pretty much sorted now. Can I ask ur opinion oh her bedding?? I had it made and I think I like it but just want to see what others think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Starry Night

The bedding is cute. It has a nice country charm. Not sure if that is what you were going for but I like it.

I'm going to get my dh to help with the cleaning. He's in between jobs right now so I am going to take full advantage. ha ha


----------



## wookie130

newlywedtzh said:


> I know baby's feet are towards the bottom of my uterus ... and I get kicked in the cervix a couple times a day... it's really uncomfortable ... like zapping nerve sensation down my you know what.... it kind of scares me. Anyone else experience that?

Newly, google "lightening crotch."

You'll feel A WHOLE LOT better. I had a very low-lying baby during my last pregnancy, and marginal placenta previa. She was head-down and engaged from 24 weeks on...and she was so close to my cervix, that her hair was actually GRAZING my cervix during an ultrasound. All that constant pressure led to horrific lightening crotch OFTEN.

When pressure is put on the nerves in your hooha and butt, you get those shocking crotch-zappers. It's not cool. Particularly out in public.


----------



## vietmamsie

nats - very cute and very girly! I like it! If I had known the gender I have a feeling I would have ended up with something like that! I guess team yellow was protection for my husband so that pink didn't take over our whole house! It's my favorite color so it easily could have!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Love the pink feminine look... I have to start branching out to other colors bc I have only been attracted to pink things! 

Thanks wookie I will! I had a regular Ob checkup today and she said it was nothing to be concerned about and it was actually good that the baby is packing some punch this early on. It was actually a really nice appt. She stayed and listened to my questions and answered them thoroughly. They haven't taken any urine samples though since my first 8 week appointment. I wish they would just to rule out any bladder infections. Hb sounded slow to me on the doppler but she said now that the baby is bigger you actually hear the aorta separately? She's the doctor I should just trust her that everything is okay haha have a hard time doing that. 

I also asked about all of the abdominal discomfort... never feels like menstrual cramps.. just plain old discomfort the last week or so but still worrisome. She said the uterus muscle only has one trick... and if it's agitated, dehydrated, irritated, stretching... you're going to feel it and that I would know when to be concerned. Honestly I think it's all gas again!!! Since my first tri symptoms have returned... her explanation for that was as the baby grows the placenta grows with her and will start pumping out more hormones.. so i will experience hormone surges (symptoms) come back during pregnancy throughout growth spurts. 

Just thought I'd share my anxiety-relieving appointment haha


----------



## Starry Night

newly - I am glad you were able to get some reassurance. I was still a bundle of nerves at the halfway point of my pregnancy so any reassurance I could get meant so much.

I am one of those girls who HATES pink. I always have. I'm a purple girl. :winkwink: I'm actually surprised at how tricky it's been to find purple things for girls. I was having such a difficult time finding purple sheets for the crib that I relented and bought pink. THEN I found purple ones but had lost the receipt for the pink ones. :dohh: But my mom later called and said she bought me a purple sheet.

Purple clothes have been tricky too. So I have been buying a lot of turquoise. I had bought a bag full of used clothes from a friend to save money and it was so pink, pink, PINK. I have to avoid it now. I do like red and coral colours though. BUT if my girl grows up to love pink and frou frou things I will get those for her. I won't impose my tastes on her once she can make her own decisions. Until then though.....


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi guys just experiencing a little PARL paranoia. 

I've mentioned it but the last couple of days I've been having stomach pains... It's hard to describe.. It's on the sides and above my belly button, sometimes my back... feels like cramps/pressure but not menstrual cramps... do you think it's just gastro issues? I haven't felt like this since first tri. I don't know why I'm all of the sudden paranoid about pre-term labor. I guess because I'm still 2 weeks away from viability. I've been drinking plenty of water. My cervix was measured 2 weeks ago and was closed and long. Do you think this is just normal growing pains? Probably gastro issues? I just went to the doc today, I mentioned it.. she just said it was normal and to eat yogurt and drink water.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Just wanted to add.. I haven't had the "abdominal tightening" that I've heard about with BH.. I don't think its that. I would know if I was going into pre-term labor right? lol


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-I'm guessing it's growing pains and BH/round ligament pain. Not everyone gets the 'tightening' BH. My sis gets pinchy/crampy BH while I get a tight sensation down low. It's not even my whole belly that gets hard.

Feeling tired and slightly sick. And guilty. I just ate about 12 double stuff oreos and am realizing that was 12 double stuff oreos too many. :dohh: :haha: But it good news, my GD test came back smack dab in the middle of the normal range so whew! passed that. My bp was normal and my urine test showed I'm slightly dehydrated so I'm thinking the dr was right-I gained a bunch of water weight and just need to push some fluids. :happydance:


----------



## Mitchi

Hiya. Thought I'd update on me and had my first proper scare this week. Got home from work on wed and went to loo to find blood everywhere. Straight in to hospital and kept me in 2 nights. Baby thankfully all fine but not really sure where blood from. Possibly a low lying placenta so need repeat scan in a few weeks. When on monitor I was apparently having regular contractions every 5-6 mins but I couldn't feel a thing! Once she said I suppose I noticed a slight hardening across my tummy but certainly no pain. Thankfully they eased off but I thought baby was arriving early for a moment! They said that they were probably braxton hicks.

Newly-hope the pain has eased off and probably still stretching pain as still growing at a rate of knots. Can you have a chat with your mw?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Mitchi - that is a scare for sure! Are they worried about pre term now at all? Hopefully baby camps out for a few more weeks!

Well after some tears and googling.... I just couldn't take the anxiety. Being in a state of paranoia and panic all day wears you down. I was in soooo much discomfort and constantly all day that I thought for sure something was wrong. I am almost 100% positive it was trapped wind. I read a lot of posts that describe how I was feeling and they all said it was really painful too. Feeling better today. I remember having the same stomach issues in first tri and since all of my first tri symptoms seemed to have made an appearance again it makes sense. Who knew trapped gas could feel so awful!!


----------



## julesmw

31 weeks today ~


----------



## wookie130

Newly, I'm a week from my viability date (a little less, actually), and this last week, I'm getting all kinds of sharp and fairly painful side stretchy feelings, and at first I was kind of worried...now, I've just chalked it up to round ligament stuff. I sort of remember feeling some of this with Hannah too, and all ended up being well there.

Jules, you look adorable!


----------



## julesmw

Aw thanks! I feel like a bloated whale. Somehow managed to gain 30 pounds already. :blush:


----------



## dairymomma

Jules-I think you look cute! Love the bump and don't worry about the weight gain. I'm at 22lb now according to my scale and that's going by the dr's starting weight, not the weight I was at when I first found out. (If I go by that, I'm pushing 27lb. Yikes!)

Ugh. So I thought my nauseated tummy yesterday was due to those oreos and gallbladder stuff but I woke up in the middle of the night literally seconds away from puking all over our bed. Told DH he had a near miss as I was facing him and literally like 6 inches from his face. :haha: But I sat up and the pukey feeling went away gradually so I didn't end up hurling in the end but man, that was odd. Woke up this morning feeling tired and like I had been shoved through a wringer washer or a pasta press...Sore, achey, dragging, just plain old blah. But I felt better as the day went on. At least until this evening. Now I'm back to upset tummy, pukey feeling, and tired. Chalked it up to pg hormones and gallbladder again but found out that the neighbor's kids all have the pukes-n-poops variety of tummy flu and guess who's been in the bathroom all day today? Yep, so I'm thinking I caught the flu bug that's currently house hopping around here. Makes me feel a little nervous as I dry-heaved just a bit ago and could REALLY feel pressure on my cervix. Don't think I have anything really to worry about but it's not a nice feeling to be puking and feel like you're pushing at the same time. So I'm off to curl up with a cup of peppermint tea and a good movie. Hopefully I feel better tomorrow. This majorly sucks...


----------



## Starry Night

newly - I think those pains are just common at the point in the pregnancy you're at. I got them really bad just before reaching viability. And yes, I was paranoid as heck. I'd burst into tears at the drop of a hat -- even in front of my little son which I was incredibly ashamed of as it upset him. 

jules - you look so cute! The rest of you is tiny so the weight has got to be all baby and water weight.

I've officially crossed the 40 pound mark (including what I gained in first tri and the DR doesn't know about, ha ha) and I feel like a big, ole fatty. I have gotten big all over. I can see it in my face and my thighs. But I've decided to not worry about it now and work on losing it once baby is here. I've done it before, I can do it again (I hope!)

The swollen feet and ankles are coming into play. I wish I was in shape before getting pregnant because my energy stores and strength are so low I feel like I can never get anything done. I have so much cleaning to do before baby gets here. And I'm not making a dent. So frustrating.


----------



## Starry Night

Sure is quiet around here. :) 

I'm having some last minute paranoia. I'm obsessing over her movements and every quiet day is freaking me out. I keep wondering how I'd react if I were to lose her now. I know I shouldn't let my mind go there. It's so morbid. I'm feeling her right now (I think she has the hiccups) so I'm hoping the quiet days are done. I don't see my OB until Monday but baby is moving just enough that I don't feel right going to the ER.

This is going to be the longest 4 weeks of my life. I really won't feel safe until she's here!


----------



## newlywedtzh

I thought it was quiet on this thread too (but no news is good news on this thread i guess) and realized it just wasn't showing up in my subscribed threads.

Starry- OMG i didn't realize how close you were!! You're almost at full term right- 36 weeks? Ive heard that the closer to your due date, the less room they have so the movement will be less..? You're voice is the only voice though so if you are worried at all.. I would at least call your doctor. I'm sure all is well though and LO will be here so soon!! Do you have a doppler for reassurance? 

Still having stomach issues everyday AND caught a bad sinus infection on top of it. It was so bad I had to go to the doctor for some Amoxicillin... which I'm not happy about taking as I'm having so many gastrointestinal issues with this pregnancy (which causes *paranoia*!!) that I'm afraid the antibiotics are going to make it worse.. sigh... all of the mucus and congestion is making the heartburn and nausea worse too (I'm basically miserable lol) but hey- this will allllll be worth it right?:winkwink: Feeling a little better as I'm only a week or so away (8 days but who's counting?) from viability. I swore I wasn't going to worry after that but I'm pretty sure that's a lie lol 

My new worry is preterm labor and incompetent cervix- I am officially a crazy person. But now that I've begun spending a lot of money and working on the nursery... it's getting all too real... and all that much scarier when you know what you have to lose.

Hope everyone is feeling okay!


----------



## Hope39

Starry Night said:


> Sure is quiet around here. :)
> 
> I'm having some last minute paranoia. I'm obsessing over her movements and every quiet day is freaking me out. I keep wondering how I'd react if I were to lose her now. I know I shouldn't let my mind go there. It's so morbid. I'm feeling her right now (I think she has the hiccups) so I'm hoping the quiet days are done. I don't see my OB until Monday but baby is moving just enough that I don't feel right going to the ER.
> 
> This is going to be the longest 4 weeks of my life. I really won't feel safe until she's here!

Starry - have a look on the net for Count The Kicks, they have lots of good advise re movement etc etc

Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Thanks, I'll have to check it out. It's been a part of my baby's pattern the entire pregnancy to be super busy for 4 to 5 days and then have about 2 really quiet days. So if today is another quiet day I'll have to give my OB a call. My OB has been really obsessed with baby's movements. LO is normally a wiggle worm and for some reason loves to be quiet during appointments so my OB always has these pauses and hems and haws which worries me every time. I get the obsession though because I was reading some reviews about her online and several years ago a baby was stillborn under her care when she dismissed a mom complaining about reduced movements. So I'm sure she will take me seriously when I call.

newly - I have IBS so I can totally understand the anxiety that comes along with gastro issues. Very annoying. I had to go on antibiotics during the pregnancy due to an infected cut and antibiotics can throw off your digestive system. I felt so off and queasy while on them. So I ate lots of yogurt to add some good pro-biotics to the system. It seemed to help a little bit. 

And yes, almost full term! But no sign she is coming any time soon. I've had some cramps and lost some pieces of plug but nothing significant. She hasn't even dropped yet. I'll be getting my first internal at my next appointment so it will be interesting if anything has changed. But you can't really go by that. I remember getting an internal with DS and was told that I had awhile to go and he was born within the week. lol And my SiL was told she could go "any moment" during her 37 week internal. Her doctor refused to do any more internals in case of agitating things. Yet my SiL went to 42 weeks and still needed to be induced.

My MiL and DH are convinced baby will come early because that's how it goes on their side. But on my side babies come late. DS was 4 days late which isn't bad but I'm not expecting any Week 38 deliveries.


----------



## Starry Night

OK...baby is head-butting my bladder. And with the hard rolls and kicks I got this morning I am really hoping she is waking up! I've had my 2 quiet days already so she needs to go back to being her usual busy self. Please, oh, please.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, it IS quiet around here, for sure.

Starry, that baby really is probably running out of room, and the movements will be less frequent, and perhaps not as wild as they were earlier. And you should NOT allow your mind go down the "What if..." path. Not good!!! This will be your rainbow, I swear it!

AFM, today is my V-day! I had my appointment today, and all is well, and next appointment is my glucose test, and a growth scan (because of the 2 vessel cord).


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on v day wooks! 

glad to hear everyone is doing good minus the RL pain and nausea :)


----------



## julesmw

Wookie!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Starry - I've been having the same issue. Baby is too quiet, I worry, then she moves just enough to keep me from going in. I have an appointment on Friday and am trying to keep myself in check until then. I think its just my paranoia. :shrug: I know everyone says its rare things happen bad at this point, but really, pregnancy hasn't worked out very well for me lately, so I feel constantly on baby watch. It used to be checking the toilet paper every time I went to the bathroom, now it is constantly checking to see if she is moving. I am so paranoid this pregnancy. :nope:


----------



## Starry Night

Wookie - congrats on reaching V-day!! :happydance::happydance: Good luck with your glucose test and upcoming scan.

jules - I think it's paranoia over here too. I wish she'd move more but some of her movements are still fairly strong. This afternoon she was once again the ninja baby I've come to expect.

I've become obsessed with tp checking again only now I'm looking for plug. I've lost some bits of it already and now I'm on the prowl for more. I'm not term yet so she needs to hold on a little longer but I would not complain if she came shortly after reaching term.


----------



## nats77

2 days to due day! And I am soooo scared! Worse than I have ever been before! What's that about? 
Every day I wake up and think is it today? But no real signs, lots of Braxton hicks, period type pain yesterday and lower back ache started yesterday and I still got it, but nothing! So assuming she will be my latest one as I've never made it to my due date with the other 3!! 
Please wish me luck ladies and send me your positive vibes!! Will update with any news xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

nats- very exciting! Don't worry, all will go well! good luck and lots of positive vibes!


----------



## julesmw

Where have I been?!? I didn't know we had another PARL mommy so close! 

Nats - I can't wait to hear any news! 

Who else is due this month?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm due on the 29th! :) And I know she hasn't been around in awhile, but FeLynn is due the same day as I am. She was having some issues with her surviving twin so I am really hoping everything is OK with her and baby.

Baby has been moving much better today overall but I have noticed that she stops moving all together when I lie on my side--particularly my left side. Sometimes I'll get a few rude kicks to the ribs when I'm on my right. I just find it odd that she goes stock still on my left. She won't even respond to pokes. It's been that way the past 2 days. I was napping this afternoon when I suddenly woke up with this awareness she wasn't moving. I poked around and felt nothing. I was in a panic! But after walking around a minute or two I started to feel some wiggles, then a series of hiccups and--after slugging back a gulp or two of pop and spoonful of chocolate spread--now she is kicking the tar out of me. The OB's office closes in a moment or two so don't know if I should call. I don't want to be sent to the ER.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm due the 25th! Not very long to go here too!!

I'm having a scan on the 13th to check for growth and if he's still on the big side of things I'll be induced probably at 39 weeks. We'll see!!

Nats that sounds like the beginning of something. Maybe slow but actually there :thumbup:


----------



## nats77

Still nothing, kind of hoping she waits till tues nice as that dh's birthday to but we will see she'll come when she's ready lol xx


----------



## wookie130

Lots of ladies in the real home stretch here! 

It looks like we're in for a slew of rainbow baby announcements here in the next few weeks!

Nats, you're up! :happydance:


----------



## Starry Night

nats - It's always so hard to tell with BH, isn't it? I had 3 days of early labour with DS and it was so painful and frustrating. There were little things that let me know it probably wasn't 'just' BH but it kept going and going....

I hope things start for real for you soon!

madrid - Wow, things are getting really close for you too. I hope the baby isn't too big. And enjoy getting to see the baby again. I'm so jealous of all these late scans. After having so many scans with my son's pregnancy I"m not used to only getting the standard 20 week one. Kind of makes me worry about what is going on in there.

afm - still paranoid about baby's movements. She definitely stops when I lie down. I woke up at 4am this morning realizing she wasn't moving again. It took over 1/2 an hour for her to start slowly wiggling about after sitting up and now it's been 2 hours and she's finally her usual, wiggly self. I had ended up leaving a message with my OB's office after hours yesterday so hope they call me first thing in the morning. I know she's running out of room but I should be feeling SOMETHING....wiggles, slides, an elbow, anything. I spent the whole evening pinching and poking at myself. And since she goes silent when I lie down, I am having a hard time doing kick counts.


----------



## wookie130

Starry Night, could you go in for a NST (nonstress test)? They hook you up to a monitor that measures the heartrate, and you hold a button that you push each time you feel any movement. This would give the doctor's some information, and you as well.


----------



## Starry Night

I would like to do a test. Just want to get a hold of my OB first as she and the hospital are so far away. There is a hospital that can deliver babies about 1/2 an hour away but if there was an emergency situation they don't have the facilities. I'd have to go into the city anyways. Or, they would leave me there and then take the baby to the city as they don't have a nICU. And there has been some controversey with our air ambulance services. Several people (including a baby) have died/gone brain dead when oxygen masks weren't properly applied. The service JUST reopened about 2 months ago after being shut down for an investigation.

I can't imagine being forced to recover in a hospital over an hour away from my baby. She moves as long as I'm upright so not quite ready to run off to the Er just yet anyways. But something definitely doesn't seem right. If my OB won't see me today then I will have to consider going in.


----------



## nats77

Hope all is ok starry xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

FX'd you can get in to your OB today Starry. I'm sure everything is okay but sending positive thoughts your way! If anything, you will get peace of mind.


----------



## Starry Night

Doctor's office called. They said as long as I'm getting 10 movements a day I should be fine. Seems low but that's what I hear from all the doctors here. Guess Canada's standards are different? Also, it doesn't matter if I only feel baby while I'm moving. They did say if I get nervous then to go to the ER. Sounds like the ER will NOT give me priority and since every moment would count I pretty much have to go to the nearby hospital. Their wait times are much, much shorter.

I've felt baby at least 30 times this morning so no doctor would see me at the moment. But I'm definitely keeping an eye on it!


----------



## Starry Night

I did see a rainbow yesterday evening and the skies were clear. Trying to take it as a positive sign! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-hope all is well. :hugs: I'd be nervous too.

Lots of ladies getting closer....Ooo, I can't wait to see more baby announcements! (And secretly, I'm counting down the number as each one means I'm closer to being the next one. :haha: )

Has anyone seen a chiropractor with prenatal training? I have the opportunity to see one and I'm curious about what she actually will be doing that's different from my regular chiropractor. (He said it's fine if I want to see the new one but didn't really know what she'd be doing differently. :shrug:) On her website it says her adjustments can help keep things aligned so you don't hurt as much (SPD, for example) during pregnancy and it should allow for an easier labor and delivery too? But if my regular chiro keeps me feeling decent-as in tolerable SPD symptoms-wouldn't that be enough? I just don't know. This other chiro is someone I want to see after the baby is born for a specific set of adjustments so seeing her now might get me kickstarted on some of those procedures (though they can't do them all as x-rays are needed first) and it would get me established with her practice. However, $$ isn't exactly flowing freely over here, initial visits are pricey (though follow ups are inexpensive), and her office is a 2 1/2 hour drive away. My head is spinning with all of this. I want to do this but I can't quite justify it.


----------



## Madrid98

Starry 10 movements a day is the norm in here too! That's what they ask me at each appointment. 

Try to take it easy! If she likes to stay still when you are there's no point in stressing about it. That's her movement pattern for some reason. 

I'm only getting the scan because they'd like to find an excuse to induce me early. Last time it was because she wasn't head down at 38 weeks even though they know it could happen even during labour but.......


----------



## Starry Night

After all my paranoia baby is back to being busy again. I woke up to her feet dancing in my ribs. lol She really is such a stinker. DH and I are a little worried what it's going to be like raising her. ha ha We're both such laid-back individuals and it appears we're going to have two children with high energy and who are "interesting" characters. A life of laughter is good for the soul though so no complaints. :)

madrid - any reason they are so eager to induce you early? Good luck with your scan and enjoy seeing baby again.

dairy - you're getting along in your pregnancy as well. :) Third tri!!! Just about at the 10 week countdown now. I don't have experience with chiro in pregnancy though.


----------



## Madrid98

It's because all my babies were 4kgs at birth and the last one was the biggest even though she came a few days earlier than due date.


----------



## Starry Night

Ah, OK. That makes sense. I hope the baby doesn't get too big this time.


----------



## Madrid98

It's a genetic thing I'm afraid. In my family they've all had quite big babies. Bigger than my own to be honest!! :haha:


----------



## Starry Night

Big babies have been in my family too so I was SHOCKED when I found out my son was only 6 1/2 pounds. I had gotten a huge bump like my mom had so I was not expecting such a small guy. But I did have placenta and blood flow issues in that pregnancy so I don't know if he was an anomaly or not. I haven't had a scan since 20 weeks where DD was measuring almost a week ahead but DS was measuring 2 weeks ahead at that point. She SEEMS small when I feel her head and butt poking out of my belly at the same time. But who knows how chunky she is? My fundal height has always been on target so at least I think she will be a normal size -- not too small or crazy big (I hope).

My brother and his wife have had 2 babies that were nearly 10 pounds but my niece in the middle was 7 1/2 pounds. The same happened with my DH's brother and wife. The oldest and youngest were in the 9 pound range but the middle niece was in the 7's.


----------



## dairymomma

This baby is driving me bonkers. Either it's pushing on my gallbladder or stomach and giving me MAJOR heartburn or it's laying transverse and pushing on nerves. I finally broke down and made the chiropractor appt that I've been hemming and hawing about. If this lady can help keep this baby head down and keep my pelvis from feeling like I've been horseback riding all day, then it'll be well worth it. I'm just so tired of being so sore.


----------



## LeeC

Wookie. Congrats on V Day X

Nats, will be stalking for news. x


----------



## nats77

Thanks lee, still no signs of anything happening! Totally fed up now really thought she would arrive for daddy's birthday!! But nothing :( will update as soon as anything happens xx


----------



## julesmw

Nats - how long will they let you go over before inducing you?


----------



## nats77

Not sure yet, I've got midwife tomorrow so guess will find out then xx


----------



## Starry Night

I really hope baby comes soon or they'll do something for you. I already know I have to wait for 42 weeks. Woo hoo....

dairy - I hope the chiropractor visit helps with your discomfort and pain.

My own hips are absolutely torturing me. There are times I can't even lift my feet high enough to get into the car or go up stairs. Starting to get lots of BH too. Going to be a long month. *sighs*


----------



## Madrid98

Nats I don't think they let you like this until 42 weeks. I guess they'll discuss it with you at the appt. I'm starting to think that depending on the hospital they use one approach or another. Queen Charlotte's seems very keen in getting babies out around due date or before.


----------



## julesmw

How are you doing, Nats?


----------



## sunshine85

Hi there ladies :hi:

I have had 3 losses (2 with the same partner) and found out last week I am preggo again. Hcg level was 37 was confirmed via blood test as urine showed nothing as my period wasn't due yet. Had levels checked next day results two days later were 57. I had them checked this Monday and find out the numbers tomorrow and have more blood drawn.

I am nervous wreck this time around but trying to let go and let God. Last pregnancy doc put me on progesterone/baby aspirin at week 6 but I think that was too late as I heard the hb at week 7 but then nothing after that. 

This is our second cycle ttc and seems it worked but again after 3 losses I am on edge and my old doc would not do any tests until 3 losses with same partner but my new doc sent me for labs yesterday and checked for 17 different types of disorders and whatnot...

I never had any symptoms besides cramping with any of my pregnancies. With this one I have sore nipples, pee a bit, bloated, gas pains, twinges/cramps, acne, super emotional. I am praying I have an ultra sticky bean.

I am wishing us a sticky :dust: and wish everyone a h&h 9 months...every day is nerve-wrecking but I am just trying to ride the waves. :hugs:


----------



## nats77

Jules I'm ok thanks just sooooo ready to meet my little lady now, it's very strange for me to be overdue and I'm starting to worry about things now like merconium and infections as I know that sort of thing comes along when u go over. Seeing midwife today do will see what she has to say about it all.

Welcome sunshine, we all know what it's like parl so hope you find the support you need here. A lovely bunch of ladies who have helped me thru so much. Good luck and a h and h 9 months xx


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, I would like to join. I had 4 mmc b4 I had my 2 dd's. Had a cp in march and now pg again. Symptoms seem stronger this time so kinda feeling more hopeful altho still worry about every twinge, wet feeling etc. Got an edd of jan 11th going by lmp xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Welcome sunshine and ab! I think a lot of us stalk to RMC thread so happy to see you over here! Just take it one day at a time and be assertive with your doctors about your care. sunshine have you started progesterone and BA yet?

Where has Hope been? I wonder how her big announcement went and if she is due for her anatomy scan.

afm- just chugging along- V-Day tomorrow can't believe it!!! Starting to paint the nursery- I've already accumulated so much stuff for this LO.


----------



## Hope39

I'm here!!!!

Scan is not till next Wednesday, I had a midwife check last week and heart was beating away nicely

I'm having a bit of parlanoia this week tbh so just trying to keep myself busy. 

Announcemt to OH family went great, only took a few seconds for his brother to notice our t shirts and cups of tea. His auntie cried :)

As for my family, I skyped my sister, she was over the moon and way too excited, she woke up the next day and it felt like Xmas day apparently. We asked her not to say anything but she rang her friend straight away according to mum so you can see why we didn't tell her!!! She just can't help herself in excitement 

Sorry I haven't been around, I've set myself a mission to get 42 tax returns done by time baby arrives, so 7 a month, I managed 5 last month so not too bad and did four in one day monday so catching up again. 

Xx


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> Welcome sunshine and ab! I think a lot of us stalk to RMC thread so happy to see you over here! Just take it one day at a time and be assertive with your doctors about your care. sunshine have you started progesterone and BA yet?
> 
> Where has Hope been? I wonder how her big announcement went and if she is due for her anatomy scan.
> 
> afm- just chugging along- V-Day tomorrow can't believe it!!! Starting to paint the nursery- I've already accumulated so much stuff for this LO.


Hello there :hi: and thank you so much. So I had my doc appt today but my hcg from monday wasn't back yet and only some of my results from 17 diff tests they did came back. I tested positive for ANA's (anti-nuclear antibodies) so not too sure how to feel about that. They may refer me to a rheumatologist, they are waiting on my thrombophilia tests and some others. I started the progesterone/baby aspirin last wednesday, the day after I was told I was preggo lol. I am a wreck! :wacko: 

They took more blood today to check levels so I will go back Friday to find out hcg from monday and today's and the rest (hopefully) of the other tests.

My usual doc wasn't in so this NP basically ruled me out already because my first hcg was 37 and second was 56 she said in her words 'a normal progressing pregnancy is higher betas' I was kinda like wow ok. Than she asked if I have any bleeding or spotting, I said no and she looked surprised.

This is the only pregnancy that I have sore boobs, pee alot, tiredness, acne, a cold, gas pains and crampiness...so I hope its my bean telling me they are gonna stick through this..


----------



## Madrid98

Welcome sunshine and ab!! I hope you'll enjoy being in this thread! The ladies here are an amazing support. H&h 9 months to you two!! 

I've got my twin pushchair today delivered. I'm so happy with it. I've just bought the adaptors for the carrycot & once I get that we're all ready to meet him!! I'll be washing all the crib bedding tomorrow too. I guess this is my nesting period. 

I've been suffering today with my SPD a lot. I'm lying in bed as I write this as I can't take the pain and rest is just what I need. Luckily dh has taken over dinner duties.


----------



## newlywedtzh

sunshine - it isn't over until it's over- I wouldn't worry about what that doctor said. Maybe you had a late implanter. What dpo were you when you first took the beta hcg? And it doesn't necessarily have to double in 48 hours- I think I read it just has to be 60% increase...? I wouldn't quote me on that though. 

I don't know much info about ANA - I know I had the test done, but that's about it...what is the protocol for that? Hopefully you get some answers at your doc appt.!

Hope- I love the term "PARLanoia" lol how appropriate, glad all is going well :)


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> sunshine - it isn't over until it's over- I wouldn't worry about what that doctor said. Maybe you had a late implanter. What dpo were you when you first took the beta hcg? And it doesn't necessarily have to double in 48 hours- I think I read it just has to be 60% increase...? I wouldn't quote me on that though.
> 
> I don't know much info about ANA - I know I had the test done, but that's about it...what is the protocol for that? Hopefully you get some answers at your doc appt.!
> 
> Hope- I love the term "PARLanoia" lol how appropriate, glad all is going well :)

Umm well the beta test was done when I was in ER for something completely unrelated. That is how I found out lol. But I believe I O'd on the 19th or 20th? Although my O calendar says the 21st but I got a positivr opk on the 19th. Last tuesday the ER doc said I was only 1-2 weeks preggo :/ 

The ANA thing not sure, they may have to refer me to a rheumatologist. A friend has it and had to take shots in the belly during her pregnancies and another online I read had to take baby aspirin her whole pregnancy.

I started my 100mg twice a day of progesterone/baby aspirin on the next day when I left left the hospital. My nerves are shot!


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, sunshine and ab! 

Sunshine - I think it's positive to ovulate AFTER you get a positive on an OPK so it's possible to have ovulated on the 21st. It's all kind of confusing, actually. I'm sorry you're feeling in limbo. I've never had my hcg tracked before 5 weeks so I can't say what are good numbers in the very early stages. I hope everything is OK and that you get the ANA thing sorted.

Hope - good to hear from you. "PARL"onia is an excellent term for how our pregnancies tend to go. I'm so glad your news went over so well.

Madrid - that's so exciting about your pushchair. Another step closer to being ready for your LO. I find that getting the items ready makes the reality of the new baby all the more tangible. I hope your SPD lets up.

afm - feeling down and out too. Last night had lightning crotch so bad it was taking my breath away. I was gasping and whimpering beside DH in bed. I don't know how he puts up with me. :haha: And now today my allergies have flared up again and I can not breathe. I have not suffered from allergies in years and now they're here and they're almost asthmatic in nature (and I don't have asthma). So yeah, lying around all day leaving everything to DH. It's a blessing that he is able to work from home. Don't know what I'd do without him.


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome to the new ladies! Glad you found this thread. We always like to see new faces (well, at least screen names :haha:) around here. :)

Sunshine-I've replied to a few of your other threads but just want to reiterate that low-er hCG levels don't necessarily mean The End. I switched drs with this pregnancy as my former dr was telling me I'd for sure miscarry due to my 'low' hCG levels. Boy was she ever wrong.

Starry-ugh to the lightening crotch and allergies. Not fun but you are getting to the end so hopefully you won't feel so bad for much longer!

Hope-glad your reveal went well. And I had to giggle over the PARLanoia...I can totally relate! :haha:

Not much to report on my end. Just dealing with some pretty strong BH but I've been extra busy & on my feet the last few days so I'm thinking I just overdid it. They aren't regular or painful and they are easing now since I've been home and sitting down so I'm not worried. Baby is moving fine too. (Hiccups atm actually.) Other than that, I see the dr tomorrow for my first every-other-week appt and have a ton of questions on what I need to do when I actually go into labor. I haven't seen him for L&D and I know he does some thing differently than my former delivery hospital does. Just want to make sure I have all my bases covered. And then Friday I have my first appt with the prenatal chiropractor and plan to do some baby shopping after since I'll be in the city for a few hours. I can't wait!


----------



## sunshine85

No matter what way the wind blows, it feels so wonderful to be around such lovely supportive ladies :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

Hello everyone.

Thought I'd drop by and catch up I here, steroids have me waking at 4.30am at the minute and struggle to get back over to sleep. I'm tempted to wake Morgan, see how he likes it lol....

Nothing to report here, next scan is in a week. I like it when things are Uneventful, not even feeling pregnant at the moment.

Trudie, glad the reveal was a success, don't worry PARL will have you a nervous wreck til the very end. I'm glad you're keeping busy and hope you feel better soon.

Any news Nats? Who is due next, I need a EDD list to keep track.

Welcome Sunshine and Abi, hoping good things for you both and you will find this thread a great support.
Sunshine, good luck with your beta, what was your HCG level at last draw?


----------



## GRGirl

Sorry I've been away for a bit but the PARLanoia (love that term, Hope !) was getting to me so I just kept to myself. Been worried sick as had a bleeding scare 2 weeks ago (turned out to be a blood clot dissolving near my cervix) and lots if round ligament pains but made it to 20 weeks :) Had a fantastic anatomy scan on Monday and baby looked great- it's a boy!!! So pleased- we were hoping for a brother for DS :D gave myself permission to buy him a few sleepers and we picked a name out- Cameron James. Doing that scared me and made my PARLanoia bad for a couple days but I'm better now. Just taking it one day at a time and praying I can get him to V Day. Still have hyperemesis/on an IV line for fluids but I'm starting to feel better.

Hi to all the new people! Sorry you're overdue Nats- FX it happens soon! Starry my allergies/sinuses are awful and driving me crazy!!


----------



## Starry Night

GRgirl - good to hear from you. Glad that your scan went well. Congrats on expecting a boy! I think they're a lot of fun. And I really love your name choice. The names really gel well together. I'm sorry you're still feeling so sick. That really sucks. :(

Lee - no news is certainly good news much of the time. Uneventful pregnancies are tense enough when PARL. I hope your next scan goes well.

And I think nats is next. She's overdue already. Then I think is Madrid is next in line and then myself. There are three of us due in May though I'm not due until the 29th and my doctor has already stated I can't expect to be induced until I'm 42 weeks so I may end up with a June 12th or even 13th baby. DS was only 4 days late so we're hoping that doesn't happen!


----------



## nats77

No news!! Thought it was all starting last nite!! Had a very loose bowel movement and then lots of period type pains and Braxton hicks was awake most of the nite just couldn't sleep, finally drifted back off about 5.30 convinced I would wake up in labour but Nowt!! So I'm booked in for a sweep tomorrow but I may not bother as everyone tells me they don't do anything and then if she's still not here they will induce me we'd or thurs!! I just hate the not knowing when, worry if she's ok in there. Just want her safe in my arms I feel like I've waited forever!! Xxx


----------



## ab75

Good morning ladies, thankyou for the welcome. I have a doc appointment tomorrow to find out the procedure here as we have moved counties since my dd's were born. Hoping I can get a reassurance scan at 8 weeks xx


----------



## Madrid98

Nats if she's active there's no reason to think she isn't well. She's just so comfortable inside you that she doesn't want to let go! :winkwink:

Lee I'm next after nats going by due dates as mine us 25th May. 
It's nice to read you're so calm and relax at this point. I have a good feeling about it and I think your next scan will leave you even more confident. 

Starry I thought last night all was starting because of such bad pelvic pain. My SPD was horrendous!! I'm a lot better for the time being so hopefully all will continue for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I still pop in here now and again but mostly post in MARL. Just a quick message for Nats, you were due one day ahead of me and I had a sweep on the 23rd April, it put me into labour pretty much straight away, I had a long labour mind you and Euan wasn't born until the following day Thursday 24th, he's two weeks old today. I think for every person that the sweep dosent work for there is someone that it does work for, definitely worth having!


----------



## nats77

Justkeeptryin thank you, I suppose I've got nothing to lose in having it so will give it a go and see what happens. Thanks again xx


----------



## sunshine85

LeeC said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thought I'd drop by and catch up I here, steroids have me waking at 4.30am at the minute and struggle to get back over to sleep. I'm tempted to wake Morgan, see how he likes it lol....
> 
> Nothing to report here, next scan is in a week. I like it when things are Uneventful, not even feeling pregnant at the moment.
> 
> Trudie, glad the reveal was a success, don't worry PARL will have you a nervous wreck til the very end. I'm glad you're keeping busy and hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Any news Nats? Who is due next, I need a EDD list to keep track.
> 
> Welcome Sunshine and Abi, hoping good things for you both and you will find this thread a great support.
> Sunshine, good luck with your beta, what was your HCG level at last draw?


Hi Lee, got told this morning my first beta 37, second less than two days later 56 and than the beta from this monday they called and told me was 809! I am still cautious but I guess this is good spike?


----------



## Starry Night

Madrid - I'm due 4 days behind you and feel ready for her to come now! ha ha Though I know I should really want her to stay in until at least 38 weeks. My own hip pain has let up the past day or two so I could actually get around the house. But today we have to go into town so think I'll be back on the couch tomorrow.

nats - I have no experience with sweeps but if you're desperate enough it may be worth a try. I hope it works for you!

sunshine - sounds like a good jump to me. How many days between the second and third beta? The number does sound good for where you are in the pregnancy.


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> Madrid - I'm due 4 days behind you and feel ready for her to come now! ha ha Though I know I should really want her to stay in until at least 38 weeks. My own hip pain has let up the past day or two so I could actually get around the house. But today we have to go into town so think I'll be back on the couch tomorrow.
> 
> nats - I have no experience with sweeps but if you're desperate enough it may be worth a try. I hope it works for you!
> 
> sunshine - sounds like a good jump to me. How many days between the second and third beta? The number does sound good for where you are in the pregnancy.

About 3 to 4 days between the last two so 56 to 809


----------



## julesmw

Sunshine - your betas sound similar to what mine were. :flower:

Nats - I would totally go for the sweep. Its worth a shot at this point!


----------



## dairymomma

Sunshine-sounds like a good jump to me!

Nats-I second what everyone else is saying-can't hurt to have the sweep done. Maybe it will trigger something. 

So my BH didn't go away completely last night. If I was up and moving, I was getting them every 2-5 minutes though it was just a tightening sensation low down behind my pubic bone. If I sat down, I'd get one every 15-20 minutes so I figured I'd just take it easy and I started pushing fluids. They finally calmed down after 2 1/2 hours, 2 quarts of liquid, and laying down in bed for almost an hour. So I asked the dr today about it and he said if I have them again, can't get them to go away with the usual remedies (sitting/laying down, warm bath, fluids, etc.), and they hang around for more than 2 hours, I need to at least call in. But he feels (as I do) that I just way overdid it the last few days and last night was just that little bit too much that triggered irritable uterus signs. But he was happy with everything else. Baby's hb was 135-144, I'm measuring pretty much right on, weight gain was only 1lb in 2 weeks so that's slowed it's meteoric rise, and bp was normal. All my labs came back normal too so I'm not due back for another 3 weeks. My only bummer was finding out he'll be gone for a few days at the beginning of July for a family reunion but he said the on-call dr will be an OB so I should be good. (He also figures he'll be around as he's sort of expecting me to go at 37 weeks since that's when I went with both my kids. That puts me the week before his reunion. Really hoping I don't disappoint him. :haha:)


----------



## LeeC

That's a good rise Sunshine, what's next for you: scan or more blood? 

Nats, get the sweep. It's worth a try. Didn't do anything for me but there again Morgan had to be pulled out by forceps, he was far too comfy in there. I hope something happens soon for you xx.

Who is next?


----------



## sunshine85

LeeC said:


> That's a good rise Sunshine, what's next for you: scan or more blood?
> 
> Nats, get the sweep. It's worth a try. Didn't do anything for me but there again Morgan had to be pulled out by forceps, he was far too comfy in there. I hope something happens soon for you xx.
> 
> Who is next?


I will find out tomorrow the betas from yesterday and hopefully no more blood lol they are draining me dry haha. But if she wants more I will do it.

Torceps? Sounds painful lol


----------



## dairymomma

So mad and frustrated right now. I have to hold off on seeing that pg chiropractor for 4 weeks (til school is done). Being married to a farmer, I get that farming takes priority at times and I haven't complained about canceled vacations, missed family events, or being tied down for 10 months of the year. But now I'm being asked (though it's more like being told) by my fil and DH to put this off because of the Farm. I get why they are asking and I honestly feel like they are making a very good point. Some of our fieldwork is delayed due to weather and I'm needed here. BUT it's upsetting and hugely ironic that they are asking me to cancel something that may help actually INCREASE my ability to do my job on the farm. I'm severely restricted already and last night's BH episode showed I need to limit myself even more. And what worries me is 4 weeks from now the chiropractor may not be able to help me much anymore not to mention I don't know if I'll be comfortable driving 2.5 hours one way with less than 6 weeks to go.

DH is trying to be nice about it and said he'd talk to his dad to see if they couldn't work something out so I can at least keep my initial appointments but I don't think it'll happen. This sucks. BIG time.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, oh dear. I'm a feisty broad, and I wouldn't take too kindly to two MEN telling me, the heavily pregnant feisty broad what I should and should not be doing to obtain relief from my aches and pains. I mean, the chiropractor would only take you away from the farm for what...a couple of hours a week? And yes, having that relief would probably help you be able to do more around there.

Sunshine and Aba- Welcome!

Sunshine, I think your betas look great! Hopefully you'll get a scan soon, so that they can detect a heartbeat in the next few weeks. :)

GrGirl- Good to see you pop in! Glad all is well, and congrats on your baby being a boy!

Nats- I'd go ahead and get the sweep. You're right, you have nothing to lose, and this time, it really might help. It sounds like your baby is trying to get things going anyway, and perhaps this sweep will give you the boost you need to get it going for real. How long will your doctor/midwife let you go postdate? Will you be induced if baby doesn't show by a certain time?


----------



## nats77

Well I went with what you lovely ladies have been saying and I had the sweep done this morning!! Nothing as of yet but I guess it's wait and see, midwife said give it 48 hrs to work if it hasn't I can then have another one if I choose to. I'm booked for induction next fri!! Another whole week away at which point I will b 13 days overdue!! I am praying that I don't go that far!! Fingers crossed she will come very soon now. I'm struggling to get about! My back is aching so bad today and all I want to do is lay down but the midwife said to stay upright today so I'm resisting the urge!! 
I know how blessed I am to be lucky enough to be pregnant and I would do it all again to have my rainbow in my arms but this really has been a difficult pregnancy for me from start to finish!! And I don't mean to sound like I'm moaning but I really have had enough I just want to meet her, hold her, see what she looks like you know?? Sorry just feeling a bit sorry for myself now :(( xxxx


----------



## sunshine85

Ok guys! Hi....what a morning! On my way to the doc office hubby called and well, he had a fever of103, body went numb while he was driving and line went dead. Of course I freaked, some pedestrian went to help him and called 911...he is okay though. He refused them to take to hospital.

So back to the doc office I went, after getting him settled of course. Anyway remember my numbers were 809 for monday, well today I found out wednesday nnumbers and it is 2014...how cool is that? Lol 2014... Maybe a sign its my year? :haha:

Also they did a scan, only sae a gestational sac but np said it matches with my numbers. Plus last week they didnt see anything so slowly making progress. Still not convinced though.

Hoping Tuesday when I come back there is a yolk sac. The np said they dont prescribe progesterone/baby aspirin until 16 weeks but I started this regimen the day after I found out and kinda feel safer taking it.

Not all tests are back but the ones that are I've tested neg for. They took more blood today and also checking my progesterone level.


----------



## newlywedtzh

sunshine85 said:


> Not all tests are back but the ones that are I've tested neg for. They took more blood today and also checking my progesterone level.

Hm... that's really weird sunshine. Progesterone is given in pregnancies for RMC bc it's theorized that some women's corpus luteum have a hard time producing enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy in the early weeks. By week 12 I think the placenta takes over progesterone production completely. So if you don't take progesterone until week 16 it would be too late. Keep taking it if you have the prescription. I took 200mg 2x daily with this pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I'm with wookie. I wouldn't take that from men who have no clue. I have friends who are farmers so I know the farm requires a lot of sacrifices. But you're heavily pregnant and need pain relief. They (and the farm) can suck it up for a few hours a week. After all you've been through to get this baby you deserve some relief. Your health matters too.

nats - you're allowed to feel sorry for yourself. Being overdue and in pain is never, ever fun. It has nothing to do with gratitude. We know you're happy to be having your rainbow. I hope your LO has some mercy on you and comes soon! I think those of us in 3rd tri can completely sympathize with you!

sunshine - that was quite the scare with your dh! Glad he is OK though. I think it was nice that there was something there willing to help. And great increase in numbers! I don't hold much weight in numbers signalling what you should see on an ultrasound. With my son I had an early scan due to spotting and my hcg was at 10 000 but all they saw was a gestational sac measuring 5 weeks. At that number you supposedly should be seeing a fetal pole and possibly a heart beat. And yet my son is here, about to turn 3 in 2 months. As long as your numbers continue to increase and your scans show good growth then I think you're on the right track.


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> Not all tests are back but the ones that are I've tested neg for. They took more blood today and also checking my progesterone level.
> 
> Hm... that's really weird sunshine. Progesterone is given in pregnancies for RMC bc it's theorized that some women's corpus luteum have a hard time producing enough progesterone to sustain a pregnancy in the early weeks. By week 12 I think the placenta takes over progesterone production completely. So if you don't take progesterone until week 16 it would be too late. Keep taking it if you have the prescription. I took 200mg 2x daily with this pregnancy.Click to expand...



I still have the prescription from last years 100mg twice daily...wondering if i should start two 100mg twice daily instead? Maybe the 100mg isnt enough. The one i have now expires at the ens of this month but i have my other prescription that i will be picking up next week.
H


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> dairy - I'm with wookie. I wouldn't take that from men who have no clue. I have friends who are farmers so I know the farm requires a lot of sacrifices. But you're heavily pregnant and need pain relief. They (and the farm) can suck it up for a few hours a week. After all you've been through to get this baby you deserve some relief. Your health matters too.
> 
> nats - you're allowed to feel sorry for yourself. Being overdue and in pain is never, ever fun. It has nothing to do with gratitude. We know you're happy to be having your rainbow. I hope your LO has some mercy on you and comes soon! I think those of us in 3rd tri can completely sympathize with you!
> 
> sunshine - that was quite the scare with your dh! Glad he is OK though. I think it was nice that there was something there willing to help. And great increase in numbers! I don't hold much weight in numbers signalling what you should see on an ultrasound. With my son I had an early scan due to spotting and my hcg was at 10 000 but all they saw was a gestational sac measuring 5 weeks. At that number you supposedly should be seeing a fetal pole and possibly a heart beat. And yet my son is here, about to turn 3 in 2 months. As long as your numbers continue to increase and your scans show good growth then I think you're on the right track.


Thank you! Yes, he is home and resting now.

Wow that inspires and gives me hope. She said my number match it so I am happy wiy that. I am cautious and worried. I just want to finally have my rainbow baby...


----------



## newlywedtzh

I didn't mean to quote that hah I meant to quote the part about they wont prescribe progesterone until week 16.


----------



## newlywedtzh

sunshine- If you are able to get more prescriptions filled then I would say the extra progesterone won't hurt. I was prescribed 100mg 2x daily with my third loss. It may have been started too late as it wasn't prescribed until after they checked prog and saw it was low- or my progesterone could have been low bc it was an unhealthy pregnancy, that's the thign with RMC- you never really know:shrug:. As soon as I started seeing the fertility specialist he said that he prescribes anyone with 2 or more unexplained losses 200mg prog/2xdaily. My progesterone even dropped in this pregnancy to 8.3 when I was taking 100mg/2x daily! It then went back up when I started 400mg daily. I'm not trying to scare you- I think you are early enough that whatever you do will help, and your progesterone might be fine- but in my experience- the more progesterone the better!


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> sunshine- If you are able to get more prescriptions filled then I would say the extra progesterone won't hurt. I was prescribed 100mg 2x daily with my third loss. It may have been started too late as it wasn't prescribed until after they checked prog and saw it was low- or my progesterone could have been low bc it was an unhealthy pregnancy, that's the thign with RMC- you never really know:shrug:. As soon as I started seeing the fertility specialist he said that he prescribes anyone with 2 or more unexplained losses 200mg prog/2xdaily. My progesterone even dropped in this pregnancy to 8.3 when I was taking 100mg/2x daily! It then went back up when I started 400mg daily. I'm not trying to scare you- I think you are early enough that whatever you do will help, and your progesterone might be fine- but in my experience- the more progesterone the better!


No I agree the more prog the better. They checked my progesterone today but wont find out till monday what it is. I think i will do 200mg twice a day until then lol just to be safe.


----------



## sunshine85

I have been taking the 100mg twice a day simce the day after i found out and my hcg is rising wonderfully so far. I just dont know if more than the 100 is gonna hurt my case oe its ok to take it like i take extra 800mg of folic acid too


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. I WAY over-reacted last night after DH called and I'm glad I got most of my emotion out before he came home because he told me everything was worked out. It's not ideal-I have to keep my appts to a minimum (no more than 2 a week, preferably 1 if I can) and I'll need to schedule them between noon and 2pm so it doesn't interfere with my work hours-but I can live with that. It means more time away from the house and more $$ spent since DH and I won't be carpooling to our appts but we'll manage. And my appt today went really well. The chiro who did my initial eval said I'm at the perfect point to start the Webster technique for turning this baby and keeping it head-down. (Head is by my left hip and I feel feet up by my right rib cage. So head down, but still slightly sideways with a tendency to flip transverse during the night.) 

Sunshine-I took 100mg 2x/day with both my kids so I know it works. And glad your DH is okay. 

Nats-don't feel bad for feeling bad. You are entitled to feel that way when you are that pregnant and nothing seems to be happening. Only advice I can offer is to try the pressure points around your ankles. There's one down by the Achilles tendon/heel area that supposedly can be used to trigger labor. Maybe since you had the sweep done, it'll help things along? :shrug: Otherwise, just keep as active as you can (while 9 months pg and in pain) and hopefully things kick into gear sooner rather than later!


----------



## julesmw

Newly - you hit V-day!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## sunshine85

dairymomma said:


> Thanks ladies. I WAY over-reacted last night after DH called and I'm glad I got most of my emotion out before he came home because he told me everything was worked out. It's not ideal-I have to keep my appts to a minimum (no more than 2 a week, preferably 1 if I can) and I'll need to schedule them between noon and 2pm so it doesn't interfere with my work hours-but I can live with that. It means more time away from the house and more $$ spent since DH and I won't be carpooling to our appts but we'll manage. And my appt today went really well. The chiro who did my initial eval said I'm at the perfect point to start the Webster technique for turning this baby and keeping it head-down. (Head is by my left hip and I feel feet up by my right rib cage. So head down, but still slightly sideways with a tendency to flip transverse during the night.)
> 
> Sunshine-I took 100mg 2x/day with both my kids so I know it works. And glad your DH is okay.
> 
> Nats-don't feel bad for feeling bad. You are entitled to feel that way when you are that pregnant and nothing seems to be happening. Only advice I can offer is to try the pressure points around your ankles. There's one down by the Achilles tendon/heel area that supposedly can be used to trigger labor. Maybe since you had the sweep done, it'll help things along? :shrug: Otherwise, just keep as active as you can (while 9 months pg and in pain) and hopefully things kick into gear sooner rather than later!


Oh that makes me so happy to hear. I will do the 200mg twice a day and go down to 100mg twice a day after I find out what my next draw is lol


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, I also took 100 mg (2x daily, once in the morning, before I was really ready to get up, and at night before bedtime, in the form of a vaginal suppositories), and I also took 1 baby aspirin...taking a prenatal is crucial, and a B-50 complex can help as well. My last pregnancy (my third pregnancy) resulted in my beautiful rainbow baby daughter, Hannah, who is 2 days shy of turning 14 months old! My rainbow son, who I also took vaginal progesterone suppositories with, and the rest of the aforementioned stuff above, is due in August, God-willing. I started my progesterone on the day of my BFP's, also with the baby aspirin, and I take the prenatal and B-50 daily anyway. I took the progesterone until around 13-14 weeks, and I took the baby aspirin and B-50 until around 20 weeks. The prenatal I do throughout the duration of the pregnancy.

Also, it is encouraging to know that low progesterone has always been an issue for me, and once I sorted it out, my pregnancies seemed to "stick." I know that it isn't that simple for a lot of ladies. Before Hannah's pregnancy, my OB found my low progesterone after my first miscarriage, and put my on 50 mg of Clomid, which produces a stronger ovulation, a better corpus luteum, and therefore higher progesterone production. I conceived on my first cycle of Clomid, but went on to miscarry again. I continued to do Clomid and have monthly progesterone tests, and on my 3rd cycle of Clomid, I conceived again, which ended up being my rainbow baby, Hannah. Once Hannah was 9 months old, we were ready to TTC again (as I'm 35 and the clock is ticking), and my progesterone was tested right away. It was determined that it was low again, at an 8, which indicates ovulation, but not necessarily high enough to sustain an early pregnancy. I was prescribed Clomid, but then discovered that I was already pregnant...I was put on the vaginal suppositories right away, and after some "threatened miscarriage" scares (bleeding episodes), and about 8 bazillion ultrasounds, and hcg that was actually rising well, I am now nearly 26 weeks pregnant with our son, Oscar. Miraculously, the pregnancy is healthy, and normal, outside of another issue with him having only 2 vessels in the umbilical cord, rather than 3...but that's a whole other issue. :)

Nats- I hope that baby decides to come long before next Friday. I'm not one of those people who trust that the baby knows when he/she needs to arrive, and I'm not a fan of going past 42 weeks. As one doctor that I know said, "No good comes from letting it go that long." But, you won't be that far postdate, so I wouldn't worry about it, plus you have an induction scheduled if nature doesn't bring baby to you on it's own. :) It's going to be great! I wouldn't worry about anything, if I were you. The end is so tough, and uncomfortable, and you just get to a point where you want to meet that baby that's been kicking you, and keeping you up all night! Once baby is born, and you're healing up a bit, you'll actually start to feel human again...minus a normal human sleep pattern, but again, that's another story too!


----------



## Starry Night

wookie - i have to say your views are so refreshing in internet land. There has been such a knee-jerk reaction to some of the over reliance on interventions that has gone to the other extreme. Maybe it's because for us PARL ladies, our bodies have failed us so many times but I agree that the body does not always know best. Bodies don't always work the way they should so I find it silly to be against certain medical interventions based on pure philosophy alone. I think it's important to have a balanced view on everything. My body FAILED during delivery with my son's labour. I think I would have come out OK without intervention but he wouldn't have. I would be way, way too scared to risk going past 42 weeks. Why risk it? I've even read blogs against fetal monitoring of any kind during labour and yet that is what saved my son's life.

I just keep thinking about what the maternal and infant mortality rate used to be so with all the mistakes the relatively new hospital-based maternal care has made, I still think it's overall been good.


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, Starry! I'm really not a big fan of the NCB (Natural Childbirth Movement), I guess. Now, that is NOT to say that I have anything against people who want to bypass pain relief, nor do I have anything really against homebirth, etc, etc, as I believe in the autonomy of women...but I most of all, I believe in INFORMED CONSENT. And no thanks to the web, there is a lot of fallacy-driven, indoctrinated, poorly-researched, and downright dangerous thinking, and it's penetrating all corners of the web, such as Consumer Reports, and The New York Times. When I hear about how women should avoid the "cascade of interventions" that occur in hospital births, I have to almost slap myself sideways on the head after the massive eyeroll that I can't prevent myself from having. In other words, there's a lot of crappy research out there, and it's been misconstrued and twisted to meet the agenda of a certain faction of people, and the REAL SCIENCE and ACTUAL SOLID statistical data that exists still largely favors hospital birth, which is not the wicked, greedy, horrifying experience that a lot of NCB supporters have framed in their minds, blogs, articles, etc. Lots of us have beautiful (AND SAFE!!!) hospital births...and some of us *gasp*...even ENJOYED our c-sections!!!!! You can hardly be informed or "educated" when the information is based on laypeople making things up as they go.

A birth that is not safe, can hardly be empowering, eh? 

But, I'm not the crunchiest kale in the picnic basket, and I know people are absolutely entitled to feel differently than me, and that's fine too. :)


----------



## sunshine85

wookie130 said:


> Sunshine, I also took 100 mg (2x daily, once in the morning, before I was really ready to get up, and at night before bedtime, in the form of a vaginal suppositories), and I also took 1 baby aspirin...taking a prenatal is crucial, and a B-50 complex can help as well. My last pregnancy (my third pregnancy) resulted in my beautiful rainbow baby daughter, Hannah, who is 2 days shy of turning 14 months old! My rainbow son, who I also took vaginal progesterone suppositories with, and the rest of the aforementioned stuff above, is due in August, God-willing. I started my progesterone on the day of my BFP's, also with the baby aspirin, and I take the prenatal and B-50 daily anyway. I took the progesterone until around 13-14 weeks, and I took the baby aspirin and B-50 until around 20 weeks. The prenatal I do throughout the duration of the pregnancy.
> 
> Also, it is encouraging to know that low progesterone has always been an issue for me, and once I sorted it out, my pregnancies seemed to "stick." I know that it isn't that simple for a lot of ladies. Before Hannah's pregnancy, my OB found my low progesterone after my first miscarriage, and put my on 50 mg of Clomid, which produces a stronger ovulation, a better corpus luteum, and therefore higher progesterone production. I conceived on my first cycle of Clomid, but went on to miscarry again. I continued to do Clomid and have monthly progesterone tests, and on my 3rd cycle of Clomid, I conceived again, which ended up being my rainbow baby, Hannah. Once Hannah was 9 months old, we were ready to TTC again (as I'm 35 and the clock is ticking), and my progesterone was tested right away. It was determined that it was low again, at an 8, which indicates ovulation, but not necessarily high enough to sustain an early pregnancy. I was prescribed Clomid, but then discovered that I was already pregnant...I was put on the vaginal suppositories right away, and after some "threatened miscarriage" scares (bleeding episodes), and about 8 bazillion ultrasounds, and hcg that was actually rising well, I am now nearly 26 weeks pregnant with our son, Oscar. Miraculously, the pregnancy is healthy, and normal, outside of another issue with him having only 2 vessels in the umbilical cord, rather than 3...but that's a whole other issue. :)
> 
> Nats- I hope that baby decides to come long before next Friday. I'm not one of those people who trust that the baby knows when he/she needs to arrive, and I'm not a fan of going past 42 weeks. As one doctor that I know said, "No good comes from letting it go that long." But, you won't be that far postdate, so I wouldn't worry about it, plus you have an induction scheduled if nature doesn't bring baby to you on it's own. :) It's going to be great! I wouldn't worry about anything, if I were you. The end is so tough, and uncomfortable, and you just get to a point where you want to meet that baby that's been kicking you, and keeping you up all night! Once baby is born, and you're healing up a bit, you'll actually start to feel human again...minus a normal human sleep pattern, but again, that's another story too!



Wow what a beautiful story thank you for sharing :hugs:

I am on oral progesterone. Wonder if it really makes a difference. I found out last tuesday I was preggo and started the progest the day after, the baby aspirin too. Hoping it helps this bean sticks.

I really am trying all I can. I take an extra 800mg of folic acid along with my prenatal gummies. 

Last week they did an early scan and didnt see anything, yesterday they did one and saw a gest sac plus my numbers started at 37, 57, 809 than 2014 so I pray they keep rising and rising


----------



## Starry Night

Oh exactly. If I didn't have any fears about how labour would go, I'd even be willing to try a home birth myself...I'm more afraid of the mess than anything. :haha: But when it comes to reproductive issues I simply do not trust my body. Until I started TTC I hardly ever went to the doctor and never had to go to the hospital. Child-bearing is the one thing my body is not good at. Without hospitals, my mom would have died giving birth to me due to my huge head. I tore not only her vaginal walls but her cervix as well. So even if she had survived, without modern interventions and a good sewing job by her OB, she would never have been able to carry another baby to term and I would have been an only child. My SiL would have died giving birth to my nephew because he got stuck and needed to be vacuumed out after 3 hours of pushing.

If I do decide to go for a third child (highly unlikely) I would probably go for a more middle of the road route. I would love to try a midwife and maybe even a pain medication-free vaginal birth but I would want to be in a hospital. So not sure if midwives would take me on as there is a shortage out here and lots of women who want home births. If I end up with another EMCS that would make it less likely as well.

I still need to talk to my OB if it's possible to avoid induction if I do end up going 42 weeks. I'm just way, way too nervous about something going wrong being induced after a previous section. Now that my BH are getting more intense I'm feeling this hot, tearing pain along my section scar and any sort of chemical induction just scares me way too much. I know the risks are still small but the chances of having a loss 12 weeks or later(especially after seeing a healthy heart beat at 10 weeks) are small as is having 3 or more losses and yet both of those have happened to me.


----------



## Madrid98

I do also feel that medical intervention is there to help us and not the opposite. I really couldn't see the point of, for example, continue mc'ing without having tests done to check if there was an issue with me. And I'm so glad I did be cause there was an issue and that being fixed, I've managed 2 healthy full term pregnancies in a row. 

In regards to labor I think is a bit the same. I find it difficult when people refuse having the baby monitored or when they complain when they're told to stay in hospital due to high blood pressure. Well, if the doctor tells you there's a risk, there's a reason for it! I don't think he holds a special desire to keep women in hospital for no reason whatsoever!! Same thing with the I went all natural during labor. We all can endure pain in different levels and I, for example, can't see the point of suffering when I can opt for pain relief. I don't cope well with pain and I need pain relief but that doesn't make me less of a mother to my children that those who are capable to have them feeling every single bit of pain.


----------



## Starry Night

The only reason I'd be willing to try no pain relief is that my epi failed so I know how much is hurts and I hated every second of it but I think in the end I could cope. But I wouldn't want to do it without a midwife who had been with me the entire pregnancy and could talk me through it.

This time I am going to just ask for the epi in case I end up with another section and I'd prefer to not be put under. I don't have regrets about my son's birth (just glad he's here!) but I would prefer to be awake when my DD enters the world. And it would be nice to have DH with me.


----------



## sunshine85

Madrid98 said:


> I do also feel that medical intervention is there to help us and not the opposite. I really couldn't see the point of, for example, continue mc'ing without having tests done to check if there was an issue with me. And I'm so glad I did be cause there was an issue and that being fixed, I've managed 2 healthy full term pregnancies in a row.
> 
> In regards to labor I think is a bit the same. I find it difficult when people refuse having the baby monitored or when they complain when they're told to stay in hospital due to high blood pressure. Well, if the doctor tells you there's a risk, there's a reason for it! I don't think he holds a special desire to keep women in hospital for no reason whatsoever!! Same thing with the I went all natural during labor. We all can endure pain in different levels and I, for example, can't see the point of suffering when I can opt for pain relief. I don't cope well with pain and I need pain relief but that doesn't make me less of a mother to my children that those who are capable to have them feeling every single bit of pain.


Amen. That gives me hope. They took 17 vials of blood to test for all these diff things, three miscarriages are too many and being preggo again and early I need answers and solutions. I started my progesterone pills/baby aspirin right away this time, not waiting until 7 weeks and its too late like last time.

I tested neg for most tests, some not back yet, and positive for ANA's..


----------



## wookie130

Starry Night said:


> I still need to talk to my OB if it's possible to avoid induction if I do end up going 42 weeks. I'm just way, way too nervous about something going wrong being induced after a previous section. Now that my BH are getting more intense I'm feeling this hot, tearing pain along my section scar and any sort of chemical induction just scares me way too much. I know the risks are still small but the chances of having a loss 12 weeks or later(especially after seeing a healthy heart beat at 10 weeks) are small as is having 3 or more losses and yet both of those have happened to me.

My understanding, and mind you, it's not a terribly solid one, is that safe protocol for being a good VBAC candidate states that if you want to try a TOLAC (trial of labor after a c-section), labor must occur naturally, and not by induction... I don't know if this is Bible truth or not, but I could have sworn that this is considered a "best practice" in the interest of safety, to avoid issues with uterine rupture.

I'll tell you what scares me in the world of homebirth vs. hospital birth, is some of the risks homebirth midwives (CPM's, mainly) are willing to take with situations that are not low-risk. Attempted breech homebirths? Homebirth after c-section? Vaginal twin preemies? You see, a lot of the more charlatan midwives out there (with nothing required from them than a high school diploma...this is true in the states...I realize midwifery looks different in the UK, and in other countries as well), try to convince women that a lot of these complications/risks are just "variations of normal." Ummm...no they are not. They are just NOT normal, and these births definitely need to be performed in a setting where immediate emergency equipment, medical expertise, and operating room, and newborn resuscitation team is available. That nearly guarantees a positive outcome in these cases, which is certainly nothing less than what mothers and babies deserve. Perhaps you won't end up with the birth experience you wanted, but you will keep your life, and bring home a living and hopefully healthy infant. :wacko:

But, like I said, each to her own on this. I do think after experiencing losses, we do tend to focus more on the outcome (THE BABY), than having an EXPERIENCE (THE BIRTH), which is ultimately what I wished mattered to everyone...alas, in this day and age, it isn't so. With such things as a birthing on YouTube at home, lotus birth, and dolphin-assisted birth (yes, that's a real thing), birth has become more like performance art than anything. :dohh:


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies my beautiful baby Nancy was born last nite At 12.08 weighing 7lb 4ozs. She is perfect in everyway!! Whole labour from star to finish was 2 1/2 hours!! I'm having a few problems now though :( got quit a lot of blood in my womb apparently so may have to do an op tomorrow. They've kept me in and doctor is re assessing me in the morning. Will update with more details soon as I'm exhausted 
Good nite all from me and Nancy xxxx


----------



## sunshine85

nats77 said:


> Hey ladies my beautiful baby Nancy was born last nite At 12.08 weighing 7lb 4ozs. She is perfect in everyway!! Whole labour from star to finish was 2 1/2 hours!! I'm having a few problems now though :( got quit a lot of blood in my womb apparently so may have to do an op tomorrow. They've kept me in and doctor is re assessing me in the morning. Will update with more details soon as I'm exhausted
> Good nite all from me and Nancy xxxx


YAY :happydance: SUPER DUPER ULTRA CONGRATS! :hugs: I am glad to hear baby Nanvy made it safe and sound. I pray if you have an op, it goes smoothly and fast recovery.

I pray I can be in your shoes in 8 months...what a beautiful experience

Many hugs and blessings xx


----------



## wookie130

Nats!!!! OMG, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That sweep WORKED! :happydance: Huge congratulations!

And what a fast labor! WOW! I'm sorry to hear about the blood in your womb...that doesn't sound amazing. Hopefully in the morning, you'll know what course of action needs to be taken there. Good luck, and snuggle little Nancy!


----------



## julesmw

Yay Nats! Congrats! So happy to get on here tonight and read that! :wohoo:

I sure hope to read next that everything is back to normal with your womb.


----------



## Madrid98

OMG nats!!! That's great news!! Very happy that you finally have her in your arms! Good luck with the op today! Xxxxxx

Sunshine there's definitely no harm in having tests done! On the contrary, on many occasions I've thought that if I've known better I didn't have to suffer 3 times with the same outcome. It enfuriates me when people used to tell me just keep trying, it'll happen, it's all normal,... How can it be normal that there's a hb and then isn't? Or that the baby isn't the right size by a week difference? 

I did try the progesterone with my previous pregnancy but, in my case, it wasn't needed so I skipped it this time around. On the other hand I've been on aspirin from the start and also the blood thinning injections (Fragmin, heparin) until just a couple of days ago when I was told I could stop. During the first and most of second tri I also had prenatals because they wanted me to have extra folic acid and vitamin D. 

If this ANAS is some sort of blood clotting disorder there's a high chance they'll put you on the injections too. I'm sure they'll let you know pretty soon though. 

Wookie you were right to mention that midwives in the UK follow different practices. They won't have those births done at home due to the risk to mother and baby/ies. It's only when there have been no issues whatsoever in the past or for first time mums, but again, with no issues at all during pregnancy that may trigger a concern. 

Well!! I'm next!! OMG that's crazy!!! Just yesterday I was testing after af was late and I'm now so close to meet my baby boy!!!! Exciting!!!!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations, Nats! So glad to hear that Nancy has arrived safely :) Sorry to hear you are having some difficulties, hope all goes well with the surgery if needed and that you are fit and well again asap.


----------



## sunshine85

Madrid98 said:


> OMG nats!!! That's great news!! Very happy that you finally have her in your arms! Good luck with the op today! Xxxxxx
> 
> Sunshine there's definitely no harm in having tests done! On the contrary, on many occasions I've thought that if I've known better I didn't have to suffer 3 times with the same outcome. It enfuriates me when people used to tell me just keep trying, it'll happen, it's all normal,... How can it be normal that there's a hb and then isn't? Or that the baby isn't the right size by a week difference?
> 
> I did try the progesterone with my previous pregnancy but, in my case, it wasn't needed so I skipped it this time around. On the other hand I've been on aspirin from the start and also the blood thinning injections (Fragmin, heparin) until just a couple of days ago when I was told I could stop. During the first and most of second tri I also had prenatals because they wanted me to have extra folic acid and vitamin D.
> 
> If this ANAS is some sort of blood clotting disorder there's a high chance they'll put you on the injections too. I'm sure they'll let you know pretty soon though.
> 
> Wookie you were right to mention that midwives in the UK follow different practices. They won't have those births done at home due to the risk to mother and baby/ies. It's only when there have been no issues whatsoever in the past or for first time mums, but again, with no issues at all during pregnancy that may trigger a concern.
> 
> Well!! I'm next!! OMG that's crazy!!! Just yesterday I was testing after af was late and I'm now so close to meet my baby boy!!!! Exciting!!!!


You'reee next!! Hahaha how amazing.

Yea I have a good doc now so they are testing for alot. I have been doing the prog and baby aspirin since the day after i was told. Also taking extra folic. Not all tests are back yet i just dont want it to be late for injections or whatever else i need. My appt on friday the np said my numbers match up perfectly with my gest sac i guess but no yolk was seen yet which is normal for four weeks i read. They also took more blood to keep checking betas and will do an early scan this tuesday. If all is well i will FINALLY tell dh lol..i am so frightened.


----------



## sunshine85

Happy Mommy Day to all angel mommies, expectant moms, furparents, and all mommies everywhere!!! &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







happy+mother+s+day+.+your+mom+was+finger+licken+good_7b91d1_3888637.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, nats! Hope you're feeling better soon and enjoy your beautiful Nancy. Love the name, by the way!

madrid - can't wait until it's your turn! It's coming so soon!

wookie - dh and I were talking and we think we'd rather NOT do the induction. I'm going to put my foot down and insist that if a sweep or manually breaking my waters don't work then I just want to go for the section. I just do not want the risks of a chemical induction.

I will say that in Canada, becoming a midwife is very tough job. I have a friend who had to try 2 or 3 times to get into the program as it is competitive and she is highly intelligent with excellent grades. She just started working as one now and she's been in school for YEARS. I don't know if you need a university degree first or not but she did have one. I have another pregnant friend who is with a midwife and as soon as they found out she was having identical twins she was required to get a high-risk OB to oversee her care alongside the midwife and she must have the babies in a hospital. The hospital is quite midwife friendly though.

My particular province must be about the all-natural though. They shut down all but two of the maternity wards in our capitol city in order to create a birth centre. However, there are not enough midwives to run that birthing centre so the maternity wards are always over-crowded. So dumb.

I never did get any answers for my miscarriages. My doctor didn't want to do any extensive testing until I had another loss. So frustrating! I did self-medicate with extra 1mg of folic acid (2mg total) and fish oil from straight after my d&c. I stopped the extra folic acid around 7 weeks simply because my morning sickness was causing me to gag and throw up all those pills so I had to cut back. I had also been taking B12 and Vitamin D but I had been taking those during the previous two miscarriages.

Keep getting false labour with this little lady. She is such a little minx! Some of it is becoming rather painful and the tease is so draining. I feel ready for her to come. She's full term now so it should be safe for her to come.


----------



## wookie130

Whoa, Starry, you ARE full-term now! :happydance:

Yeah, I imagine the state of midwifery in the U.S. is a very sad thing...we do have CNM's, who are required to have medical training and a degree (and most of those work with doctors in hospitals, and a vast lot of them avoid homebirths, due to liability issues), with a CNM here and there who will take on a homebirth here and there , but it's the CPM's that practice all sorts of non-medicinal quackery in the States that really increase the dangers of having an out-of-hospital birth. All you have to do to become a CPM, is have a high school diploma, and basically show up at a laboring woman's birth to "qualify" for delivering babies...it is terrifying. Just about a month and a half ago, a well-known CPM (and editor for Midwifery Today) was crowd-sourcing other opinions from other midwives (CPM's and CNM's) about a mother in labor, who had had very low (almost no) amniotic fluid, and what should be done about it...while some of the wiser midwives stated that she should transfer to the hospital immediately, others told her to drink certain teas, sit in a bathtub full of water, and drink plenty of fluids, and that this was a "variation of normal", and that all would be well... she ended up losing her son, who was described as "swimming in his own meconium." When confronted with their role in this baby's death, they either delete comments on the FB page, or pawn the blame off on the mother ("She refused to transfer!!!") There have even been a few that pull the "some babies aren't meant to live" card. It is appalling, and unfortunately, a very broken system. And, one has to wonder how many of these babies are not accounted for in the CDC perinatal mortality data, and swept under the rug. Absolutely unacceptable. :( Do babies and mothers die in the hospital? Absolutely. But, at least while you are there, in that setting, there are people there with the expertise, experience, equipment, education, and ability to provide the IMMEDIATE interventions necessary to save lives, rather than prolonging the IMMEDIATE emergency care an expectant mother may need while the midwife, father, and laboring mother frantically pack into a car, and attempt to drive 15-20 minutes to the hospital, when the intervention was necessary 8 minutes ago to save the baby. It's definitely NOT the warm and fuzzy peaceful scenario you may read about on any number of blogs, or web sites. It is horrifying. The U.S. definitely could learn A LOT about better midwifery practices from any number of other countries, I'll tell you. :(


----------



## Madrid98

That story is awful wookie!!! How sad for the mother! :cry:


----------



## wookie130

Awful, and more common than a lot of people realize. :crying:

So, I'm starting to get all anxious about Oscar's birth, which will inevitably be another c-section (which I'm totally fine with). The issue I'm having, is how to best manage Hannah while I'm in the hospital for 4 days. By that time, she'll be just starting to go to her new home daycare provider, who will be having her during the days, while Brad is working...Brad will have time off to stay with me during the day at the hospital, and we're thinking he'll go pick her up in the early afternoon, come back to the hospital with her for an hour or two to see me and baby each day, and then he'll take her home to resume her regular nightly routine. It's the only way I think she'll sleep. I won't have her stay at my in-laws (who are currently our babysitters while Brad and I work), as she WON'T sleep for either of them EVER, and she truly needs her regular routine at night, particularly with a new baby in the mix. So, basically, it looks like I'll be in the hospital overnight alone, dependent on the nurses to help me and Oscar, while Brad stays home with Hannah. It's the only way I can see it working out, and we've attempted to work it from several different angles, and I just don't want a) Hannah stuck up in the hospital with us for ages, and b) her nighttime routine to get all screwed up. Plus, she'll be needing a lot of attention while I'm away for those few days, and it may as well be good ol' Daddy, you know? The in-laws take too many liberties with her, and it drives me more than crazy. Plus, they could learn to change her pants more than twice within a 7 hour period, which is yet again another talk show. My own mother has offered to stay the night with her while Brad stays up there with me, but she has never been alone with Hannah, and is 70 years old, and could NOT keep up with that child's energy. So, it's looking like we'll have to have Brad stay at home with Hannah, while I fend for myself overnight. The nurses were great last time, and once I get my catheter out, and am up and out of my bed a bit more on my own, it'll be doable...I can then stick him in his isolette, or pluck him back out of it as needed. I can also have a nurse walk the floors with him, if he happens to be one of those babies that need the walking "shh, shh" pat on the back type of thing, as Hannah did at that age.

We'll see. It's a lot to think about.


----------



## Mitchi

Congrats Nats and love the name! Hope they sorted you out today. 

I had a scan yesterday and measuring 2 weeks ahead (35 weeks but measuring 37-eek!). Have to have a glucose tolerance test on Tuesday. Apparently head is engaged too-even more eek!

Good luck starry- hopefully not much longer for you!


----------



## Madrid98

Your plan sounds great wookie!! Even though you're going to stay in the hospital all alone for long periods if time I'm sure the nurses will help you lots. And Hannah is going to benefit from her 1-2-1 time with Brad too. 
Don't stress yourself! It's all good! :thumbup:

Wow Mitchi you're having the same issue I have. They'll let me know on Tuesday his approximate weight


----------



## Raptasaur

Congrats Nats on the safe arrival of lovely Nancy. Wishing you a speedy recovery and that you both get to go home soon xx


----------



## GRGirl

Congrats Nats!!!

Starry- I think it would be best to avoid a chemical induction if possible too.

Wookie- I know it's the best thing to have her stick to her routine, but it still stinks to be alone at night. :(

Happy Mothers Day :)

AFM I had a horrible Mother's Day weekend :( Thurs and Fri had a weird mucusy discharge colored brown. The OB on call told me to come in just in case. Went to L & D Fri night and after 4 hrs, a brutal cervical check, and testing, they said it looked like normal pregnancy mucus, I don't have any infections, etc. Then this morning I wake up spotting red-pink?! It turned to brown , was barely on the panty liner, then I passed a small clot... Horribly freaked, I called the OB. She said it could be from the cervical check?! 

It's slowed down now to the faintest of faint brown-yellow just when I wipe but I've spent all day sobbing and depressed. After Hyperemesis, a blood clot at 17w5d and now this, I'm just drained and petrified I made it this far only to lose him anyway :( I literally just give up. If we lose him, I'm not trying again. I can't. All my dreams of having a brother for DS, of having 2, all gone. My heart hurts so much and I have a horrible headache from crying all day.

He's so very wanted and at almost 21 weeks I was starting to do better fighting the fear. Now I'm just emotionally and mentally drained. Has anyone had spotting like this after a cervical check and it was ok?


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: GRgirl - don't give up. I believe a cervical check could cause spotting this late in the game. I haven't had one after first tri but with this pregnancy I did get pink spotting after having sex around 23 weeks and it's a similar sort of irritation. The clot would certainly be scary but if you've been having them earlier it could be just one of those things. Maybe just pester your doctor's office and ask for more reassurances. With my son's pregnancy I had bleeding and clots inside the womb until 26 weeks with a slight placenta tear and he came full term and healthy.

wookie - your plan sounds pretty good. I wasn't able to have DH stay with me at the hospital overnight when I had DS because I had a shared room and it was tough especially after DS was taken to NICU (I cried) but it's doable. He probably won't be staying with me this time either unless a private room happens to be available. Even then, he will be going back and forth between the hospital and the sitter's to help keep an eye on DS. Our cousins are watching him but she's 7 months pregnant with 2 toddlers and SPD so I'm sure she is going to appreciate an extra hand. We had lined up another sitter but she insisted she was still able to watch him. And this does work out better as they're only 5 minutes from the hospital and our local friends are 1 1/2 hours away and they would be going away the weekend of our due date and I'd hate to think DS being so far away from me.

mitchi - you're almost full term now too! Hope things are going well. Not much longer for your precious rainbow either!


----------



## wookie130

GRgirl...has anyone checked the position of your placenta? Because bleeding at this stage wouldn't necessarily indicate a loss...to me, it could be an indication of some sort of placenta previa, perhaps. It's not over, honey. :hugs:


----------



## Mitchi

Hi Madrid. I'm scared of pushing out a big baby! If I carry on at current growth rate it's going to well over 9 lb apparently! 

GRgirl- try not to worry. I had a big bleed about 3 weeks ago and I'm still having light brown spotting because of residual blood that's taking an age to come out. See if you can get some fetal monitoring or a scan to put your mind at ease.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh My I have missed a lot!!

Nats- Congrats!!!!! Here's to an uncomplicated and speedy recovery!! 

There are so many of you so close to meeting your LO's- how crazy time flies... Starry I remember your anatomy scan. :happydance: and dairy- I remember your anxious early pregnancy days- and here you are in third tri! 

Jules- Thank you!! I have never felt more calm in this pregnancy than I do now- it's so reassuring to know that if anything were to happen in worst case scenario, my baby has a chance to survive in this world. 

Mother's Day last year was a day full of disappointment and sadness for me but this past Mother's day was great. How different a year can make <3 And Happy Mother's Day to all of you Veteran Mom's out there! 

My DH turned 30 over the weekend. I told him we were going away for the weekend to an undisclosed location just the two of us... When we got there, I had all of his friends and family be in the hotel lobby wearing T-Shirts that had a witty slogan about him turning 30 on them and we all went to his favorite sports team baseball game together and went out afterwards. Two months in the planning! It was awesome- everything turned out great and he was completely surprised. I even managed to stay out until 1am!! Got a few looks with being pregnant in a bar but once I said "My husband turned 30- I have to be here" they understood haha. Feeling very blessed and optimistic... bought our little girl her first pair of jeans. 

Had my GD test this morning- wasn't that bad... all that sugar made the baby seem to have a dance marathon in there but I would never complain about that:)

I'm struggling with the weight gain... I've always been naturally thin... and I am starting to see my body go soft.. I know it's part of the territory and should be the last thing I should be concerned with- but I would be lying if i said it wasn't a little disconcerting! I think I've gained a total of about 15lbs which I think is normal for this stage right? I just can't curb this appetite!! And the sweet tooth has been out of control. I was a pretty healthy eater and all of my discipline has gone out the window. Ice cream and donuts are my weakness :dohh:


----------



## newlywedtzh

GRGirl- I wanted to say... If you had a clot a few weeks ago near your cervix, I would assume that the blood is leftover blood fro the clot trying to leave the womb still. Ultrasounds can't see everything that's going on in there!


----------



## sunshine85

I am barely 4-5 weeks...why does my lower back hurt soooo freaking much ugh!!


----------



## dairymomma

Nats-Congrats and I hope they get you settled soon so you can just enjoy your time with your new little girl. (Love the name by the way!)

Wookie-I agree that keeping your little girl on her regular schedule as much as possible is best. It's going to be different with a new baby around as it is so the more that stays familiar the better. And my DH has never been able to stay with me overnight (due mostly to work and having to tend to our other kids) so I'm hoping the OB nurses at my new hospital are as great as they were at my old hospital.

Starry-you're getting to the end too! Hopefully she decides to make her appearance sooner rather than later and you can avoid any sort of an induction.

Newlywed-Glad you are feeling reassured about your pg now. And 15 lbs is spectacular! It's hard to see your body changing but it's part of the natural process of making a baby in my opinion. I'm pushing 25lb total weight gain right now and it's not fun for me since I only gained 20lb total with each of my other kids but I keep reminding myself that baby is what's important and the dr isn't worried so I'm not either.

AFM-had a great mother's day with my little family and then had a great appt with my chiropractor today. It's going to be busy the next few weeks as I have at least 2 appts a week until delivery and it's a 2.5hr drive one way to get there but it's helping already from what I can feel. (Apparently if you are having the Webster technique done, then you need to have 2, preferably 3, appt a week to keep everything in line and keep baby head-down.) So we've scheduled me til 37 weeks and go from there as needed since I went early with both my kids. The only thing that stinks is that I'll be SUPER busy between my work hours and my appts. At least until school gets out.


----------



## Madrid98

Sunshine backache has always being my very first symptom every single time!! :thumbup::

Mitchi don't worry. If I could do it with my previous two you can!! Also just bear in mind they may measure you incorrectly. Most women who've had growth scans say the same thing. At 34 weeks they said I was measuring 37 weeks and then 2 weeks after again 37 weeks. Either one if them made a is take or there's something going on because I was definitely bigger from one appointment to the next! 
Tomorrow I'll find out though how big he is but I'll take a lb off whatever measurement they give me.


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, I also remember having a pretty painful lower back in the early days of this pregnancy, and my last pregnancy, also.


----------



## Starry Night

I got loads of back pains in my first few weeks with this pregnancy. I think the tendons and muscles loosen to allow room for our bellies to expand so it makes it harder for our backs and hips to support us. I also got quite painful aches and cramps in my pubic bone area.

afm - having a really hormonal day and it didn't help that the general public seemed to be in a mood to be really rude and pushy today. People in the mall kept bumping into me and pushing past me. It was so humiliating. I had a breakdown right in the middle of the mall. I had been standing in line at the food court and was already at the counter and people kept butting in front of me and the people at the counter kept taking their orders. So I just left and went somewhere else and even when I was storming out of the mall in tears people kept pushing me. It's like, can't they see the huge pregnant lady waddling with tears streaming down her face? 

It was one of those days that I wished my mom was closer than a 3 hour flight away or that I had any girlfriends I could get together with. I have people I get along with but no one I can just call up and say "hey, wanna come over for coffee and dessert?"


----------



## sunshine85

Well I will no longer complain of it then and take it in stride.


So I am in the ER, so first betas 37, second were 56 four days later 809 and four more days later TODAY is over 12,000! I hope that means this bean wants to stick..also last Friday they only saw gest sac and today they saw yolk sac, gest sac, and little bean and fetal pole. I am still not comvinces and still not telling dh lol...I am a wreck! I don't think I will fully enjoy this until and if I make it to second tri....please God help me get there. 

So some of the cramping is cysts they say and normal but of course I am not trying to hear that. I am craving tacobell again....i cannot seem to eat healtht, or relax and my doc says she might put me on bedrest if i dont stop! I spent two hours cleaning the house earlier.

But anyway, I will try and enjoy the moment.


----------



## julesmw

Sunshine - I have craved Taco Bell for much if this pregnancy. Something so addicting about it!


----------



## Madrid98

Starry I'm so sorry to hear you felt so lonely!! My mum is also 2 hours flight away and I do sometimes miss just going around to see her and having her close. It's isn't easy!! Luckily I have very good friends but, as we all have children and busy lives, I can't just ring them and expect to meet them 30 minutes later. Sometimes it happens but whenever we meet it seems we've always had to plan it like a week before or something. 

Sunshine those numbers sound great and even better your scan!! Well done!!! :thumbup: eat whatever you fancy? Btw, is Taco Bell like a takeaway place or what exactly?


----------



## sunshine85

So last night I WAS reassured but the damn ER doc comesvin and say I am measuring at 6 weeks but how is that when last week was only 4-5 at the ob...also she doed me because she said no hb was detected so to prepare for the worst...what the hell....arent I too early for a hb anyway? Why is this bitch dooming me already?

I have a follow up with my doc today and i know they will be doing another scan.

Also the damn witch er doc said my cervix was nice and closed so isnt that a good thing? That heffer just made me a ball of nerves all over again


Tacobell is like tex-mex and yes its either eat there or drivethru


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, it looks like things are headed in the right direction so far! Hang in there, and take it one day at a time! And always try to find moments of joy in all of the anxiety and worry that comes with PARL. It's hard, but I think it's important.

Mmmm...Taco Bell. Yum. Oh, and Arby's. Double yum.

Eat what you want. We can work on our girlish figures at some point post-partum. For now, I'm indulging, and feeding my cravings for basically whatever. This is my last pregnancy, so I'm going to relish the food stuff, seriously! LOL!


----------



## sunshine85

wookie130 said:


> Sunshine, it looks like things are headed in the right direction so far! Hang in there, and take it one day at a time! And always try to find moments of joy in all of the anxiety and worry that comes with PARL. It's hard, but I think it's important.
> 
> Mmmm...Taco Bell. Yum. Oh, and Arby's. Double yum.
> 
> Eat what you want. We can work on our girlish figures at some point post-partum. For now, I'm indulging, and feeding my cravings for basically whatever. This is my last pregnancy, so I'm going to relish the food stuff, seriously! LOL!



Amen. I just really want this until the end and trying my best. Besides the healthy eating lol....omg Arbys mmmmmmmmm I want a cheddar roast beef haha.


----------



## Madrid98

At the early stage they may tell you things like those but it's too early for them to predict either way. All is looking great so there's no reason to worry so far. Just take it one day at a time. 

Getting ready for my hospital appt! I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Starry Night

sunshine - ER staff are really hit-and-miss when it comes to early pregnancy. I've met some that are truly heartless and others that don't have a clue. They're either dooming a pregnancy for no reason or, if you are miscarrying, they try to fob you off as someone trying to sneak in an extra scan. I was on my third m/c and they kept trying to tell me things were fine and I was like "um, this is my third time, I know what is going on".

It seems a little much to expect a heart beat when only a week ago they saw a 4 week pregnancy.

And great. Now I want Arby's!! Roast beef cheddar sounds perfect right about now! I can never control my cravings so I'm also taking the "I'll lose it later" approach. Sounds foolish but I lost all 60 pounds and then some after my son. So I know I can do it. It'll just take time. I'm almost at the 50 pound mark right now so trying to not overdo it but cravings can drive one mad. The worst is I'm too sore to do any real exercise. A few laps around the yard is all I can handle.


----------



## sunshine85

Just home from my appt. They would not do a scan since I just had one last night. The doc I saw today said the same thing the ER doc said last night. They put me at 6 weeks although last Friday they said I was 4-5 weeks. My beta on Friday was 5,000 and something and yesterday it was 12,792 so I guess. Everything was seen except hb and the docs say at 6 weeks they would want to see a hb so of course I am panicked now. Esp since the doc said she won't be taking any more betas, my progesterone is at 58. I won't stop the baby aspirin/progesterone regimen. I have to wait an entire week to do another scan to see if they can pick up heart tones then....but I will only be 7 weeks and if I don't hear it than I will freak as I know some people don't hear until later than 7 weeks.


For this next week, I am gonna try and stay calm and force myself to understand it is out of anyones control and what will be, will be. Que sera, sera.

I am just SOOOO hungry. Hubby outta town so I haven't told him yet. My progesterone is 58 and doc said its a lil high but I kinda refuse to stop taking the progesterone/baby aspirin as I feel its helping this pregnancy stick. With none of my pregnancies did I ever have hcgs over 3,000 nor was I ever measuring correctly.

Last m/c was the only of the three that I heard the hb. Heard twice than nothing. 

Ohh and so far all my bloods have came back normal for anything so I am still gonna stick with the prog/aspirin regimen.

No clue why some docs scare us, especially us who are fragile as it is being that we been here before.

I will admit, this time feels different. I planted my last baby in a plant last june and decorated it beautifully. It never bloomed. I always watered it and whatnot but never. When I found out I was preggo April 29 a few days later, the flower is in bloom. I have posted a pic for you guys to see. We named the plant baby alex. I miscarried he or she at 7 weeks at home in the toilet. My dh got him out and we perserved it until we could find the perfect plant. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140510_164223.jpg
File size: 78.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## newlywedtzh

sunshine- I think it's a bit early to see a heartbeat. i can't remember when this pregnancies HB was picked up but I think it was after 6 weeks... closer to 7 weeks. I will have to read back. Do you know exactly when you ovulated?


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> sunshine- I think it's a bit early to see a heartbeat. i can't remember when this pregnancies HB was picked up but I think it was after 6 weeks... closer to 7 weeks. I will have to read back. Do you know exactly when you ovulated?




That makes me feel a bit better I suppose. I think I o'ed on the 19 or 20 but my ovulation calendar says the 21st but I got a positive opk on the 19th though.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hmm then you are about 5-6 weeks pregnant which to me seems to early for a HB. I read back I was 6w4d from ovulation when they picked up the heartbeat. I wanted to tell you that your progesterone also sounds reassuring. I think with unhealthy pregnancies you have low progesterone from the beginning. 

Oh my did I have fun reading back! That was the first time I did that. Geez I was so unsure and worried- low progesterone and an SCH. How grateful I am to have made it through that first trimester with my sanity. And goes to show you never know what can happen!


----------



## newlywedtzh

This is me at almost 25 weeks! Feeling Huge already!
 



Attached Files:







25weeks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> Hmm then you are about 5-6 weeks pregnant which to me seems to early for a HB. I read back I was 6w4d from ovulation when they picked up the heartbeat. I wanted to tell you that your progesterone also sounds reassuring. I think with unhealthy pregnancies you have low progesterone from the beginning.
> 
> Oh my did I have fun reading back! That was the first time I did that. Geez I was so unsure and worried- low progesterone and an SCH. How grateful I am to have made it through that first trimester with my sanity. And goes to show you never know what can happen!


You know whats funny is that they said they usually don't prescribe progesterone until 16 weeks but I insisted on the prescription. My old doc put me on it last pregnancy but I was already 7 weeks and miscarried shortly after. I decided to do the prog as soon as the hospital told me that I was preggo. I know I still may miscarry but I feel better taking the prog/baby aspirin thing. Also been taking prenatal gummies and/or pills, extra 800mcg of folic acid too. So i really am trying to cling on

I have NEVER had betas over 3,000 so to have them over 12,000 and so far everything measuring right gives me a glimmer of hope.

I think I am too early also. Also if I do not see hb next week, I will have them draw betas to make sure everything is still going up and also make sure on the u/s its meaduring right. This is gonna be a long week!!!


----------



## sunshine85

newlywedtzh said:


> This is me at almost 25 weeks! Feeling Huge already!



So cute! Loving the bump! Hope to be there soon :)


----------



## Starry Night

I've never had a heart beat detected before 6 weeks. It is possible to get a strong heart beat before then but it's not necessary. By next week you should be able to see a heart beat. The rising betas are a very reassuring sign.


----------



## Starry Night

newlywedtzh said:


> This is me at almost 25 weeks! Feeling Huge already!

You're not huge. You're adorable! Though I do understand the feeling huge. I've gained almost 50 pounds now and my hips and knees are not pleased with me. lol


----------



## LeeC

Congrats Nat. Nancy is absolutely gorgeous, I've been checking FB to make sure all was ok. Hope you're feeling better x.

AFM: scan tomoz at 2.10pm.

Need to catch up in here yet again.......


----------



## Madrid98

You're looking great newly!!!

Had the scan and they've booked me for an induction next Thursday. So unless something happens before......


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> I've never had a heart beat detected before 6 weeks. It is possible to get a strong heart beat before then but it's not necessary. By next week you should be able to see a heart beat. The rising betas are a very reassuring sign.

I wish they would take my blood until then so at least I have some reassurance until next week. I am gonna ask lol tomorrow I will call them.


----------



## julesmw

Sunshine - we saw a HB with this one at about 6w4d, and it was slow, but DR said it was because it had just started beating in the last few days. I think the betas and scan show that this pregnancy is progressing beautifully. I see a lot of hope. Hang in there!

Newly - love the belly! And I love when people post bump pics in here! 

Madrid - next week! How are you feeling about it all? Nervous? Excited??

Lee - anxious to hear how your scan goes :flower:

Starry - I'm with ya on the weight gain - nearing 40 pounds! But my DR is smart enough to not even raise an eyebrow. He knows I'll cry. :haha: I've lost my baby weight every time, so even though it takes a while for me to get back to normal, it does go away. Besides my preemie, I've gained 46 and 49 the other two times, so I guess this is just what my body does. I think a lot of it is swelling, though, because I lost 22 in the first 10 days with one, and 27 in the first three weeks with the other. I retain water like its a drought. Its awful.


----------



## Starry Night

My doctor doesn't say anything either. I even once complained that others were bugging me about being so huge and she just raised her eyebrows and said "you're perfectly fine" and she said it in a tone like those other people were insane. LOL Good doctor!

I gained 60ish pounds with my son and yeah, lost about 20 pounds within the week of having him. The rest were a pain to lose and in the beginning I didn't have much motivation. But after losing 10 pounds to a stomach bug and everyone complimenting me I decided it was time to get into gear!

I'm going to follow a similar plan: try to limit to 1500 calories a day (though I don't go to the exact number as that is no fun), going "bread free" for one meal a day and going for loads of walks and some bike rides in the evening while DH stays home and watches the kids. It's also great "me" time. I won't become super fit that way, but I was happy with how I looked after about a year. Still had the "mummy tummy" but just didn't have the motivation to do the super cardio workouts to get rid of it. Didn't see why I should care. :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

I'm feeling as if this isn't happening to me for some reason. I was hoping to make it to 40 weeks this time around but that's the closest I'm going to get. I think this will be my last baby so I'm trying to enjoy things as they happen rather than feel disappointed and sad. 
In these last few days I'm going to try finish a few projects like a pixie hat matching the booties and pants I made him and I also had an order comng through so I'll be busy all along. My mum is coming on Saturday so she's going to be a great help to get all done in time. She's my birth partner too and when they offered me a sweep yesterday I said no because I don't want to start without her if I can avoid it.


----------



## sunshine85

So update girls..

I couldn't bear waiting until Tuesday for a scan so my ob told me to come right on in today.

Monday I was at ER and they said I was 6 weeks and no hb so to basically prepare for miscarriage


Today the u/s tech measured me at 5w6day and said according to my lmp I am supposed to be 5w2days so I am good. Also she saw the flickering of a hb! I still cannot believe it of course but this has put my mind a bit at ease. I think God is telling me to relax and stuff.

I want to jump with joy but don't wanna jinx myself. Anyway thought I'd share this update.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00266.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Madrid98

Very pleased for you sunshine!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sounds like you have a doctor who finally knew what he/she was talking about!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Cautiously putting my toe in here if you don't mind? I need some support and to have my mind put at rest :)


----------



## Starry Night

Welcome, brunette! There is a lot of happy stories on this thread so hope you find loads of encouragement here. 

sunshine - yay!!! So pleased for you! Sounds like the sonographer earlier in the week was rushing and took improper measurements. I'm glad you were able to get a second opinion. I've never gotten a heart beat before 6 weeks so seeing one now is a really good sign. Really hope this is it for you!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thank you. 

I am terrified. Not feeling pregnant at all :( 

I am feeling proud though, just did my first Clexane injection all by myself :)


----------



## julesmw

Brunette - I never really feel pregnant until around the six week mark :flower: Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Brunette- same here- I don't think I even started getting nauseous until 7-8 weeks!

Question ladies-
When did you start to do your nursery?? Just read a thread about superstitions of having stuff in the house before the baby is born. I have already bought everything for the nursery (crib still has to be shippied- and all furniture put together still) and DH and I just painted the first coat of the room yesterday. Feeling a little superstitious!!! But you have to be prepared right?


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> Welcome, brunette! There is a lot of happy stories on this thread so hope you find loads of encouragement here.
> 
> sunshine - yay!!! So pleased for you! Sounds like the sonographer earlier in the week was rushing and took improper measurements. I'm glad you were able to get a second opinion. I've never gotten a heart beat before 6 weeks so seeing one now is a really good sign. Really hope this is it for you!


Thank you. I will continue the baby aspirin/progesterone even though my levels are at 58.8 and all my bloods came back negative EXCEPT I tested positive for Ana's and sjorgens syndrome was a bit high....this freaks me out but they are referring me to a rheumatologist and perinatalogist.

I just don't want it to be too late to start any meds or injections if they are needed. Tired of miscarrying so I hope this is it for me too!

I did also have a bladder infection and yeast infection both also symptoms of sjorgens. I am on meds for both now. Before I know it I will be on sooo many diff meds hahaha

Anything for a takehome baby though


----------



## Hope39

I didn't feel pregnant till 14w, once I was off those steroids I got pregnancy symptoms. 

Just had my scan, wahooooo, yippeeee, all amazing. Never thought i would make a 20w scan, well 20w and 5d, next scan is at 27w 5d xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yay Hope!! And congrats to making it past 20 weeks! Officially out of the miscarriage zone all together!! Did you find out the sex?


----------



## LeeC

12th pregnancy loss confirmed today. In all honesty I just can't be arsed to type anything else right now. Snuggling with my rainbow and so blessed to have him.

Great news Trudie, I'm delighted for you huni xx.

Sunshine, glad you got the reassurance you need x.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh Lee I am so sorry :hugs: Were you following the same protocol as you did with your rainbow? Just take all the time you need to grieve. RMC is so unfair.


----------



## Mitchi

Hope- yay! Super pleased for you

But Lee- devastated for you. Treasure that little rainbow of yours

AFM- glucose tolerance test passed today (just!). Must cut down on sweets, chocolate and ice cream! Less than 5 weeks to go. Consultant appointment and scan on Monday so praying my placenta has moved away from the cervix and I can go natural.


----------



## Madrid98

brunettebimbo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am terrified. Not feeling pregnant at all :(
> 
> I am feeling proud though, just did my first Clexane injection all by myself :)

Welcome brunette!! I have the same condition as yours. I just stopped my injections a few days ago as to get ready for labour. 

Lee I'm so sorry!! Take your time Hun!!


----------



## sunshine85

LeeC said:


> 12th pregnancy loss confirmed today. In all honesty I just can't be arsed to type anything else right now. Snuggling with my rainbow and so blessed to have him.
> 
> Great news Trudie, I'm delighted for you huni xx.
> 
> Sunshine, glad you got the reassurance you need x.


Lee, my heart breaks for you. I send you the biggest :hugs: and all my love today. Please take your time to heal and give that rainbow an extra big hug and kiss


----------



## brunettebimbo

Madrid98 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I am terrified. Not feeling pregnant at all :(
> 
> I am feeling proud though, just did my first Clexane injection all by myself :)
> 
> Welcome brunette!! I have the same condition as yours. I just stopped my injections a few days ago as to get ready for labour.
> 
> Lee I'm so sorry!! Take your time Hun!!Click to expand...

How have you found it? I'm so scared to miscarry again. 

Lee I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Lee-I posted this already on another thread but I'm sorry. :hugs: Know that I'm thinking of you.

Sunshine-I'm glad you got some reassurance from a dr who knows what's what and that you may have found out what's going on too.

Hope-Wow! 20 weeks already? So happy for you!

Brunette-I don't feel pg very much at all in my first tri. My dr says it because I don't have very high hCG levels and they don't jump as much as some women's do so I get milder symptoms as a result. I also know that I worry SO much in my first months and that anxiety masks what little symptoms I do have. Hang in there.

AFM-this new chiropractor lady I'm seeing for pregnancy chiropractic care is _amazing_. I'm feel more energetic and my swelling seems to be mostly under control now. Just wish it wasn't such a long drive. 2.5 hours one way and I'm seeing her 3 times a week this week & next before dropping to 2x a week til delivery, though I may stop after 37 weeks. (I'm making this drive by myself since there isn't anyone around who can take that much time out of their day to chauffeur me to the chiro, wait around while I have my 15-20 min appt, and then drive me home and I'm leery about driving that far that often that close to my EDD.)


----------



## sunshine85

Think I just got my first bout of nausea and vommitting. Cannot even finish the food dh brought home. But it could be the antibiotic too

All i know is i keep gagging


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Lee...how effing unfair is that??????? I am so sorry. No one should have to endure 12 losses. EVER. Please take care of yourself, and know that we're all thinking of you here. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Lee - I am so sorry. No one should have to go through so much heart ache. :hugs::hugs:

Hope - congrats on a great scan! I hope the pregnancy continues to go as well.

dairy - that is so wonderful that the chiropractor is making you feel so much better. I'm sure it helps the mood as well as the body. and I wouldn't want to drive that far on my own when full-term either. I already can't imagine going to my OB appointments alone with DS at this point and that is "only" 1 1/2 hours away. (oh the joys of rural life, eh?)


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies :)

Well I thought I might start posting in here since I was starting to feel selfish for posting all my worries in the RM thread. Haven't really thought of myself as parl yet, still a bit in limbo I guess. 

About my history. I have one son who is almost 3.5 years, he was my from my first pregnancy. Since he's been a year old we've been trying for #2. I have had 3 missed miscarriages where the babies have measured 11+5, 15+4, 13 weeks - luckily they were picked up not that much further into the pregnancy. Also had one chemical.

So now I'm 5+1 today with my 6th pregnancy (!) and will have my first scan at 6+5. I have been worried about my hcg levels even though they've been increasing. My other pregnancies besides the chemical have always increased so much faster... my levels have been

13dpo 104
15dpo 192
17dpo 398

Had another blood test today so hopefully will find out those results tomorrow.


----------



## julesmw

Hi Ginny - just posted to you on RMC, but should have checked here first! :dohh:

Good luck on your new numbers!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies I need to read back and catch up but thought I would give u a quick update on me. 
Turns out I ruptured an artery but they didn't know what was happening so I ended up quite poorly. I was bleeding out internally for two days, blood levels fell dangerously low so ended up having a blood transfusion and then emergency surgery! I know have a large scar across my belly even though I had a normal delivery &#128543; 
I am now very uncomfortable and finding things very difficult I just want to enjoy being a mummy, but am having to sit around and do nothing whilst I recover!! 
I guess the main things are that I'm alive and Nancy is here and healthy, she is also the most precious little lady I have ever seen! But maybe I'm biased lol 
Hope your all ok, catch up soon xxx


----------



## jenny25

hey guys not popped in for ages :D how is everyone :D

nats congrats on your arrival hun so sorry that you have been poorly sending you speedy recovery vibes :D

well we get our section date on the 9th june my consultant wont let me go past 38 weeks and i am allowed a trial of labour if i go on my own but i wont be induced due to 2 previous sections so little miss could be here in 4 weeks :D xxx


----------



## Mitchi

Oh Nats. Glad you are on the road to recovery. Enjoy your rainbow!


----------



## sunshine85

I don't think I should be THIS hungry. I just ate at 12pm and already hungry now..hungry every two tp three hours ugh...

Also my face looks like you can play connect the dots..acne so bad ugh!


----------



## Starry Night

jenny - the end is in sight then! Getting closer all the time. :)

sunshine -welcome to the first tri! ha ha This pregnancy I was both the sickest and the hungriest I had ever been with any of my pregnancies. With DS I hardly ever got sick but I had zero appetite. With this one though, I was sick nearly all the time but then I'd get soooo hungry. And eating did help with the nausea so I was constantly munching and as soon as I stopped eating the nausea returned. 

Hardly sick with DS = losing 10 pounds in first tri. Sick all the time with DD = GAINING 10 pounds. Makes no sense. Though cheese, chocolate and potatoes were my magic cure-alls for nausea so that could explain it....


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-yes, the joys of rural living for sure...I'm an hour out from my OB myself and I'm starting to dislike that drive as much as I'm disliking this 2.5 hour drive to the chiro. Luckily the OB is nice enough to let me squeak out 3 weeks between visits yet. I don't know when I'd be home if he had me on every other week appts at this point...

Nats-glad they figured out what was going on but scary that it was a bleed like that. But, as you pointed out, the end result is your little girl and she's healthy, happy, and (most importantly) HERE! :haha: 

Ginny-looks like your numbers are doing just fine. And remember, it's the rise, not the actual number the dr looks at. I myself had only one set of labs that truly doubled with my current pregnancy before they slowed down and my dr started predicting miscarriage. Yet here I am in my 8th month and nearing the end. Hang in there!

Jenny-4 weeks left only! Wow! Hope it flies by and little miss decides to come on her own (if that's what you want).

Sunshine-ahhh, the joys of pg symptoms. I had a connect-the-dots face too and it made me so mad because I haven't had acne that bad since high school.

AFM-I had another appt with that chiro today. She weirded me out a little when she was working on my round ligaments because she suddenly started talking to the baby like it was here...Not even DH talks to my bump so it was very odd to have this lady babbling in baby talk to my belly. But I found out today that she's had some sort of fertility/pregnancy issues herself. She hasn't said specifically that she's had losses but she's said progesterone didn't work for her and asked questions about my own rmc history that the average woman wouldn't ask. (Like have you been on progesterone and/or been tested for clotting disorders?)


----------



## julesmw

Oh Nats - how scary! So glad they found the problem!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Id be weirded out by that too!

I can't see to shake this worry. I'm feeling less and less pregnant and it scares me. I don't want to lose this baby, I just can't. Please please be ok.


----------



## ginny83

Nats - that must have been very scarey, so glad things worked out ok x

I got my latest beta hcg results - 4227... so my numbers are

13dpo 104
15dpo 192
17dpo 398
23dpo 4227

So it seems to be doubling ok, so trying to stay positive!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ginny that's brilliant news :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Great numbers Ginny!

Sunshine- can't help you there.. I had absolutely NO appetite the entire first tri- wish i could say the case was the same now :( 

Brunette- I know it's hard not to worry. In the early weeks of pregnancy, I just tried to block it out completely and live life like I wasn't even pregnant. That was how I coped with the anxiety- ignorance is bliss sort of thing. You are still early- HCG and hormones probably aren't high enough to start causing symptoms. I don't think I had any symptoms until 7-8 weeks and didn't actually vomit until about week 12/13. Are you being monitored with hcg draws and scans?


----------



## newlywedtzh

And what I told myself to help me feel better was - everyone who has had a child was 4-5 weeks pregnant at some point!


----------



## ginny83

Brunette I have basically no symptoms which us very strange for me! Usually by now morning sickness has kicked in! Just trying to think every pregnancy is different - so hard when we want it so much x

Actually I think I've also read steroids can mask symptoms does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Sheffie

Omg guys, I just had an ultrasound and for the first time (4th pregnancy) I heard a heartbeat! I almost cried. I so hope this is the one for us!


----------



## Starry Night

newlywedtzh said:


> And what I told myself to help me feel better was - everyone who has had a child was 4-5 weeks pregnant at some point!

This. In early pregnancy it feels like there is absolutely no way a teeny baby can survive but obviously some have to otherwise the human race wouldn't be here. Heck, my son survived heavy bouts of bleeding and the miscarriage of his twin which included intense cramping when he was still the size of a seed. Our babies are tough.

And anxiety is an unfortunate reality of being PARL. I had nervous breakdowns up until I reached viability. And even then I didn't start to get truly excited until 30 weeks. Even now a part of me is STILL waiting for the other shoe to drop. I keep having to force the words "still birth" out of my head. It's so hard not to go there.

We're here whenever you need to vent, worry or complain. :hugs:

ginny - those numbers look great! Glad that things seem to be starting in a positive direction. Hope you continue to get good news.

Sheffie - aw, I'm so pleased for you! Does that mean you're in the second trimester now? Keeping everything crossed for you and that this really is your rainbow.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Thanks girls :)

I'm not having betas. The UK don't reguarly do that. I am having a scan in 11 days though. I just have to get through those days.


----------



## nats77

Just wanted to introduce my little lady, so here's Nancy &#10084;&#65039;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brunettebimbo

Beautiful!


----------



## wookie130

Nats, that is one beautiful baby girl! <3 I love her name...she looks like a "Nancy"! :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Another little rainbow- she is perfect <3


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Nats! she's beautiful!


----------



## sunshine85

So I went to the Ob (again) cause I cramped so bad. Plus, I am paranoid. 

They did a u/s, two days after my last one lol, the NP said everything seems to be going fine this time around as my hcg looks great and I am measuring right. They found a 105bpm hb too so I feel relieved for that. But still not convinced this is my time.

They don't wanna see me for three weeks lol....don't blame them either hahaha its just so hard to relax. I am happy, and hope these next few weeks go by quick.


----------



## brunettebimbo

So glad your scan went well :)


----------



## Madrid98

Nats she's beautiful!!! 

Brunette the injections should do the truck this time around! Try to relax. Are you taking calcium?

Excellent :thumbup: sunshine!!


----------



## sunshine85

nats77 said:


> Just wanted to introduce my little lady, so here's Nancy &#10084;&#65039;


She is so gorgeous &#10084;&#128139;


----------



## brunettebimbo

Madrid no I'm not. I'm haven't been told to. I am injecting Clexane daily, 75mg Dispersible Aspirin and 5mg Folic Acid. 

I'm hoping so so hard that this is our rainbow baby. I can't bear to lose another.


----------



## sunshine85

brunettebimbo said:


> Madrid no I'm not. I'm haven't been told to. I am injecting Clexane daily, 75mg Dispersible Aspirin and 5mg Folic Acid.
> 
> I'm hoping so so hard that this is our rainbow baby. I can't bear to lose another.


I have my fingers crossed for you babe. I feel ya. I cannot bear a 4th m/c. I hopr thesr are our rainbows. 

I am taking progesterone (even though my level is 58) and a baby aspirin. I hope this does the trick!!!


----------



## Starry Night

nats - she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Brunette my consultant put me on calcium too because clexane is very strong and apparently affects your calcium levels and your bones. I used to take it twice daily as well as the baby aspirin and the folic acid or prenatals


----------



## FeLynn

Congrats to all the mommas who had their rainbows and hang in there to those still waiting. I haven't been on in a while things kinda went very fast. Lots of appointments and getting ready for baby. 


I had my rainbow baby Dexter on May 7th at 4:03pm induced at 37 weeks 7lbs 13oz 20 1/2in pushed for 18 min.


----------



## julesmw

Nats - She is PERFECT!!!!

Sheffie - congrats! 

Felynn - Wow - he's already here! So happy for you!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Felynn congratulations :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Felynn!!!


----------



## nats77

Congrats felynn xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats, FeLynn! I've been wondering how you and your LO were doing.

afm - getting really hormonal around here. I'm not even trying to sleep tonight because I just feel so upset. Had bit of a fight with my family over Skype and yeah, feeling so raw and alone. I normally get on with them even though (like most families) they can be jerky sometimes. This time was just rough. It was mostly my brother but the rest were being annoying too and didn't stand up for me when he was being a jerk. I had been sharing how a doctor at a walk-in clinic had criticized me for having a "flabby stomach" a week after my section with DS and he said I "deserved it" because, apparently, when I'm old and senile I will say stuff like that all the time. So....because I MAY end up old and senile and say rude things IN THE FUTURE I "deserve" to get rude comments NOW from total strangers who are NOT old and senile, and, in fact, are supposed to be professionals. My family all laughed and agreed with him. So I just shut off the computer and spent the rest of the night crying.

Also getting tired of my dad not letting my mom book flights to come help me with baby because I won't tell him the exact day the baby is coming. I yelled at him that I would never know because it wasn't up to me. For a man who is actually quite smart he sometimes can be so annoyingly clueless. DH doesn't get why my mom doesn't book the flights anyways but you don't get to 30 years of marriage by making big purchases behind your spouse's back.

It's been hours and I'm still so angry and hurt. I know the hormones aren't helping either. And I know it sounds like I"m blowing things out of proportion...and I know I am a little...but my brother has a history of saying things just to get a reaction as if we were still kids and he has this weird notion that I'm going to suddenly become this blunt, rude person with no social filters because our grandmother is like that. She's 88 and semi-senile. I would love to know his excuse!! I go out of my way to only say kind and encouraging things. Yes, I do have my opinions but I keep them to myself!!! And if I see my jokes are starting to uspet someone I realize they aren't funny and I shut up. I care deeply about others' and their feelings and I hate that people keep accusing me of being the opposite.


----------



## dairymomma

Nats-she is such a little doll!

Sheffie-So happy your scan went well. 

Felynn-Congrats and so glad everything went well!

Starry-I know the feeling. I get along with my family most of the time but on a few things we disagree and it's led to tension in the past. It's hard to be in that position, especially when you are pg, but try and let it go. I know it's hard. My last visit home, I had a MAJOR blowup with my mom and sis over my style of parenting vs theirs and it resulted in me storming out, calling my DH in tears, and some pretty bruised feelings all around. We did work things out once we all calmed down but it did leave a mark. We're good, for the most part, today but our differences of opinion make it hard for me to talk to them about certain aspects of my life so we just avoid talking about those things. And I've learned just to let things roll off my back because my mom and I are just too alike in many ways and it leads to clashes. It's just easier to let it go and not rock the boat if I can help it. Hopefully things get better for you and your mom can make her reservations soon. :hugs:

AFM-Been taking it a little easier of late. The chiro put me on a 10lb lifting restriction because she doesn't want me overdoing it after the last round of adjustments she did. And I'm glad she did because I've been battling BH bouts ever since she did that last round ligament release. It's mostly when I start doing too much that the BH kick in and I'm pretty sure I'm dehydrated since the BH get better after I guzzle a bunch of gatorade and sit down. But having the weight restriction keeps me more aware of how much I'm actually trying to do and it's forced DH to think of me a bit more. It's nice to be doted on for once, even if it took a chiropractor to get DH to do it. :haha: But he's been great. He's constantly reminding me not to do this or not to lift that. Last night, he sent me to bed at 9:30pm and he hasn't complained when meals have been more soup/sandwich or frozen meals of late because I can't be on my feet much some evenings. (DH HATES eating frozen pizza more than once a month and isn't a big fan of sandwiches so for him not to complain is a big deal.) He's even pitched in with cooking supper some nights because he can see I'm too tired. And really it's good practice for him for when the baby comes, right? :haha:


----------



## LeeC

Nats, Nancy is beautiful. Such a gorgeous little baby. Hope you're doing ok now huni xx.


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - thanks. :hugs: I think the biggest hurt was it tapped into my overall loneliness which made it harder to get over. Fortunately, my best friend who lives on the other side of the world was on Skype that night and we were able to simply chat, catch up and laugh which eased that sense of loneliness. She knows my family so was able to help me see things in a rational light (and agree with me that my brother has a big, dumb mouth from time to time:haha:).

I'm glad things are improving for you and that the chiropractor is a big part of that. :) My DH seems to love frozen meals and since he's in charge of meals for now that's what we're getting. Can't wait until I feel better again and can make proper meals. I miss real food.


----------



## Mitchi

Eek! Went to see the consultant yesterday and I'm going to be induced on in less than 3 weeks on June 9th (week early). After a bleed (and continued spotting) and borderline glucose tolerance test with a big baby my consultant wants us to bail out early as we have come so far and she's monitored me so closely after taking the droids and heparin that she doesn't want to risk going further. They think my placenta is out of the way of the cervix now too which is good. 
Bit scared about being induced and really scared of it failing and needing a c section as sooooo don't want a c section. 

Anyway hope all is well with everyone- aren't we awaiting a few baby's this week?!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm due next week on the 29th. I'm starting to get really discouraged. It seems everyone around me is getting induced early or simply going into labour early. I'm not getting induced until the 12th of June and I can't imagine waiting that long for baby to come. I keep getting false labour too which I'm finding more emotionally draining than anything. Finding it hard to believe a baby is actually coming.

Yeah...very low, low spirits these days. :( The extreme pain in my hips and pubic bone and tail bone and the lightning crotch can take my breath away at times and I find coping with the pain physically stressful. My heart is almost constantly pounding away in my chest so that hurts too. I can't even go for a walk to lift my spirits.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry- I can definitely tell you are feeling low :( But this is the last stretch!!! You are almost there! Hopefully LO decides to come on their own and you won't have to wait until June 12th. It's a matter of a days now! Hang in there!


----------



## Starry Night

I know I'm being a huge whiner. I'm really at the end. And I know you ladies here can all identify with the truth that this has been a long fight for all of us. It's taken all of us a long time to get to the point where baby is just around the corner. And my journey hasn't even been as long as some. We started TTC#2 just over two years ago and I spent nearly the entire time either being pregnant or recovering from a m/c. Just drained.

But I am doing better than I was with DS. With DS I cried everyday from about 35 weeks. This time I nearly made it to 38 before the mental breakdown. lol But that pregnancy was harder and I did nearly lose him multiple times the first 20 weeks. It's more of a case of being over-tired this time.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-:hugs: Hang in there girl. I totally get how you feel. It's been 2 1/2 years for me and the last year was back-to-back pregnancies too so I've been pregnant for most of the last 14 months now. It's hard but you are nearly there and before you know it, you'll be holding your little girl. But feel free to whine away in the meantime. We understand. :haha:

SUPER busy this week with appts on all but Friday. Next week is shaping up to be the same. And now I'm dealing with another gallbladder 'cleanout' so I'm in the bathroom umpteen times a day and my poor backside feels like hamburger. Ouch. Def one thing I won't miss about being prego-aching, bleeding, raw hemorrhoids...


----------



## Starry Night

Yikes! That is a busy week!! And that gallbladder clean out sounds very ouchie. No better word than just "ouchie". Yuck. Your "hamburger" description is, uh, very vivid. LOL Hope you're feeling more comfortable soon!

Have my next OB appointment tomorrow. Prince Charles and Camilla are going to be in the city so we had to check to see what their plans were and if it would affect our commute. It would be neat if we caught a glimpse but I would also much rather avoid any traffic. I'm hoping it won't be a problem.

This afternoon I have noticed that my belly has dropped even further. I'm hoping body is getting ready for baby to come very soon! I've been hoping baby would come tomorrow because I'll be in the city anyways and it will save us the rushed commute (we bring our bags with us everywhere we go now) and now we can get the royal blessing. :haha:


----------



## Mitchi

Starry it won't be long I'm sure. The false labour is definitely a good sign that your body is ready. Hang in there!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Woke up with no symptoms this morning. Boobs don't hurt etc. I'm so scared!


----------



## Madrid98

brunettebimbo said:


> Woke up with no symptoms this morning. Boobs don't hurt etc. I'm so scared!

Symptoms come and go; even more as early as you are. Try to relax (not easy I know) and they'll return when you less expect it. 

Tomorrow is the day!! Getting a bit nervous now!!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, good luck, Madrid!!!!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## newlywedtzh

GL Madrid!!

Brunette- These early weeks are tough and full of anxiety. I remember everyday I would squeeze my breasts until they hurt lol bc I was so paranoid. Try to just take a "whatever happens, happens" approach. Much easier said than done, but just try to relax as much as possible.

Afm- double digit countdown now! 99 days! Almost finished painting the nursery and put the first couple pieces of furniture together. I've been waiting to do the nursery since we bought our house 2.5 years ago!


----------



## julesmw

Brunette-hang in there! Being on a recurrent loss thread means we have all been right where you are. Try not to worry, as hard as that is. :hugs:

Madrid-tomorrow! I can't wait to read your birth story and see pics!

Newly - aww-you finally get to do your nursery! I hope you post pics when you are done. You are almost to third tri!


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-it might be vivid but it's the truth. :haha: And hopefully your belly drop means baby girl will be here soon!

Madrid-Good luck!

Brunette-I had almost no symptoms in my first tri. If you go back and look on this thread, you'll see that in fact, I had no pg signs combined with every miscarriage symptom in the books but baby was just fine. I know it's hard to relax but all you can do is try and do just that. Hang in there and remember that stress can mask your pg symptoms.

Newly-I'm sure your nursery will be everything you've dreamed of when it's done. Glad you are finally able to get it all put together. 

AFM-It felt like a Monday. A HORMONAL Monday to boot. I feel like I've had PMS all day and I think an early night is in the works. For everyone.


----------



## sunshine85

Crampy tonight and feeling non preggo...think I will schedule a scan tomorrow.

I just can't relax.

Hope all my girls are doing wonderful :)


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I believe it. I have IBS so the "hamburger" description is bringing back some really painful memories! lol I hope the Monday feeling goes away soon!!

newly - enjoy every moment of putting the nursery together. So exciting! :)

Madrid - good luck!!!

sunshine - I hope you can get some extra reassurance.

afm - tomorrow is the one year anniversary of my last d&c and Saturday should be one of my other angel's first birthday. Feeling really sad and missing my babies. I was hoping this baby would come soon so she could distract me a bit. OB told me that my cervix is still high and closed but that it can change quickly. I hope so. 

I do have social plans for Saturday so I will have some distractions on that day. Tomorrow I may let myself have a good cry and then watch something silly to cheer myself up afterwards.


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> dairy - I believe it. I have IBS so the "hamburger" description is bringing back some really painful memories! lol I hope the Monday feeling goes away soon!!
> 
> newly - enjoy every moment of putting the nursery together. So exciting! :)
> 
> Madrid - good luck!!!
> 
> sunshine - I hope you can get some extra reassurance.
> 
> afm - tomorrow is the one year anniversary of my last d&c and Saturday should be one of my other angel's first birthday. Feeling really sad and missing my babies. I was hoping this baby would come soon so she could distract me a bit. OB told me that my cervix is still high and closed but that it can change quickly. I hope so.
> 
> I do have social plans for Saturday so I will have some distractions on that day. Tomorrow I may let myself have a good cry and then watch something silly to cheer myself up afterwards.


Thanks lovey :hugs: dh took my car today so maybe it was a sign to stop running for a scan everytime I am on pins n needles. So, tomorrow I will go lol.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Feeling a little overwhelmed...

DH's car we knew was on it's last leg and that it's only a matter of time before it goes- Definitely not a safe car for baby. My car is new and reliable but small. It has been so nice the last year (we paid it off a year ago) not having two car payments and for once I felt like we were ahead of hte game financially. 

Well, his check engine light came on and it kept stalling so he wants to trade it in now before it actually breaks down and he'll have to deal with the stress of getting to work, scrambling to find a car we like, etc.

So.. we went looking and we fell in love with a small SUV that will be a nice "family car" and be able to fit stroller, pack n play etc. (My car is too small to even put a stroller in I think) 

I understand that we need a family car for the new baby and that he needs a reliable car, I'm just nervous how it's going to be when we start to pay for child care on top of 2 car payments when we've only had 1. I just don't want to be worrying/stressing about money all the time. 

We also live a very social lifestyle right now.... going out to dinners with friends a lot, etc. That will probably all change once the baby arrives right? So maybe we won't miss having the extra money...

ugh what do you all think?


----------



## Hope39

i hadnt had a car on finance for years but took the plunge 4 weeks ago, i hate finance but i wasnt in a position this time to buy out right. i was worrying how we would afford it once the baby arrive as OH doesnt work but we will manage, we always do, you will find a way to make sure its paid, i budget for everything more or less because it can be really tight at times and it works. xx


----------



## sunshine85

Caved in today went to OB appt anyway and saw and heard baby hb at 128bpm, the sweetest sound ever. I have now heard it and seen it a total of 4 times. Hope this can make me at ease a little more since my OB office is tired of seeing me lol but they totally understand my paranoia. 

Also, K have a UTI and they prescribed me amoxicilian 500mg...anyone else have to take that? I just finished taking Augmentin which they prescribed a week ago. I just don't wanna cause any stress or problems for my LO...

Paging everyday this is my take home baby xx


----------



## Starry Night

I had to take amoxicillin at one point because I had an infected cut. It's perfectly safe to take while pregnant. I'm sure your OB wouldn't have prescribed it if there were any real big concerns especially given your history. I think it's more important you treat the UTI. 

And congrats on hearing the heart beat. It's another step on the way to your rainbow! :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> I had to take amoxicillin at one point because I had an infected cut. It's perfectly safe to take while pregnant. I'm sure your OB wouldn't have prescribed it if there were any real big concerns especially given your history. I think it's more important you treat the UTI.
> 
> And congrats on hearing the heart beat. It's another step on the way to your rainbow! :hugs:


Thanks Starry :hugs: I just finished a prescription they gave me of augmentin so to have to take this one right after scared me a bit...oh and i had to do a vaginal treatment for a yeast infection lol I am all jacked up ahahaha!!

I decided I am going to tell dh I am preggo on Father's Day, should I make it that far which I hope :) 

Hearing the hb was amazeballs. I pray lo keeps on stickin.. I was told to continue my progesterone/baby aspirin regimen


----------



## julesmw

Stalking for Madrid!!!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

sunshine - oh, I hadn't realized you hadn't told your dh yet! Wow. I would never be brave enough to do the journey on my own. I am sure he will be thrilled at the announcement. :) 

And I had an insane amount of yeast infections this pregnancy. It seemed as soon as I was over one I would get another. The only way I was able to stop them was to stop having sex. :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow I couldn't keep it quiet!

Aww Starry that's not nice, I hate yeast infections! We actually haven't had sex in weeks. I'm so scared to!


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha i always envisioned telling DH in a nice fancy way.. but everytime I would get a positive test I would scream and call him to the bathroom lol

brunette- I think I had sex twice the entire first trimester I was so scared.. i also had a small SCH though.

Everything looks good on my end, glucose, iron, bp, cervix is closed, weight all good... I scheduled my last 4 week appointment!! can't believe it.

The Braxton Hicks have started... they aren't painful at all and honestly I barely notice them. Yesterday though for about an hour, everytime I would stand up I would get one. Made me a little panicked... I told the doc today though (which is why she checked my cervix) she said if it happens again but they don't go away.. then to go to right to L&D. For some reason, I'm not worried- I think i was just dehydrated.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies!! I'm sorry but I had no internet connection until now that I've arrived home from the hospital. 

Induction was booked for Thursday at 8am but they didn't give me a room until 4pm and I was so tired. Labour was very long and painful due to many issues. Baby Yasser Yahya arrived yesterday 23rd of May at 12:12pm. He weighted 4.640kg which confirmed what the doctors were saying all along about the size.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## dairymomma

Madrid-Congrats!

I think I'm in for a very long 8 weeks...My feet started swelling yesterday and usually swelling like this goes down if I lay down so by morning, they are recognizable again as tootsies. No such luck this morning and despite me pushing fluids, sitting with my feet elevated, or walking around (sometimes activity helps), my ankles have swollen even more. I literally can't get my shoes on anymore. I know it's this sudden heat wave we've gotten (we're stuck in the low 80's right now) and I'm just miserable. Hot, sticky, sweaty, and swollen. No energy. If it's like this the rest of my pg, I don't know how I'm going to get through the next 2 months...Ugh.


----------



## Mitchi

Lovely news Madrid! Hope you are doing well. xx


----------



## Starry Night

Madrid - congrats!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm sorry you had a lot of pain and issues but am glad you're both home now.

dairy - it must be the weather. You and I seem to get hit by the same weather system at the same time. My feet and ankles look like monster feet when in this pregnancy the swelling hasn't been too bad overall. Up until two days ago we were still getting coolish weather and now it's suddenly quite hot. I haven't even been on my feet all that much today.

afm - still just waiting. Whenever I think I'm getting contractions it simply turns out to be constipation. :dohh::blush: But baby is getting extremely heavy in between the legs. I feel like I walk like a duck.


----------



## julesmw

Madrid - congrats!!! :wohoo:


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Madrid!


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Madrid x

Ginny - is everything progressing ok with you? Have you had a scan yet? I havent read back to much so sorry if you have already said

I feel for you girls with swollen feet, my cousin suffered terribly and i seen her last week, she is 31w now and looks all swollen again. 

I dont have much to report from me really, 2w till V Day - then i can go shopping. Ive waited so long to go baby shopping :) Need some money to go shopping with first, lol, i cant get motivated with my work which doesnt help

I dont think i will need to buy anything too big now, apart from pushchair and car seat, my friend has cleared out her loft to make room for her hubby arriving home, it was full of baby stuff, Cot Bed and Moses Basket (from Harrods!! UK girls will know this place) Flipping Harrods, wouldn't we all love to have the money to go shopping in Harrods. Also got neutral bedding, high chair, bouncer, the list goes on and on. She has an annual bar b q every year which is end of next month so we will collect it all then, eek . That lot made me excited, starts to feel a bit real

xx


----------



## cazi77

Huge congratulations Madrid x


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Madrid!

Hope - Harrods! Your baby will grow up with a taste for the finer things in life after a start like that ;)


----------



## Starry Night

When my best friend and I were touring Europe we HAD to stop in Harrods. We got into the store, took one look at one price tag and immediately felt guilty for even being inside! The store is a stop on the tour bus route we were taking so I'm SURE the clerks there are used to gawkers but I was raised to not go into a store unless you had enough money to shop there (so no one could falsely accuse you of shop lifting). I felt so awful and awkward in there I couldn't even get enjoyment out of the money some people are willing to spend on, well, anything. When I saw they charged 70 pounds for a hair clip I knew I was WAY out of my league. I had come in willing to splurge a little but that was just beyond me. LOL I would gladly take Harrods hand-me-downs.

I hadn't heard of Harrods before our trip but my friend had lived in England for nearly a year for school. She had been in the north but had spent some time in London. So I'm guessing that's how she had heard of the store.


----------



## Hope39

It's way out of my league too, I've walked past the shop once, never went in, I couldn't justify spending such money

I was shocked she shopped at Harrods tbh but she has a good job and her partner had a good job too.

I keep laughing to myself about it, gifted goods from Harrods just don't happen to people like me

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-yes I think we do get the same weather. It's still hot and sticky today so I'm ballooning up and trying to figure out how I'm going to wedge my marshmallow puff footsies into my barn boots for chore duty tonight. Ugh. Hope baby dropping even more is a sign things are about to kick into gear!

Hope-Yay for baby shopping! And Harrods castoffs too. Wowza. (I'm in the States but I've heard of the store.) 

Still WAY too warm for my tastes today but we're thinking of taking the kids to a nearby park tonight and there's a beach there so I might go wading a little to cool off after work. I feel like a hot mess-all boobs and belly and swollen ankles and a nice shiny sheen of sweat on my forehead. Blech...


----------



## Starry Night

We have been getting some rain and thundershowers now so the humidity has broken somewhat but not the warmth. Still swollen beyond belief. I think once it starts it doesn't stop.

Feeling very nesty tonight so hoping it means baby will be coming sometime this week! She still has the chance to take after daddy and be punctual. I got very hyper the night before DS was born. I haven't really had other signs so I would give it a few more days at least...or at least that is what I'm trying to tell myself to keep from getting excited.


----------



## wookie130

Well, Starry, you're really right there in the zone...hopefully she'll arrive within the week!


----------



## ginny83

Hope - so exciting that you're at the shopping stage!! 

I have my scan tomorrow hopefully I'll be measuring at least 6+5 or 6+6 and we see a heartbeat! Will make me a very happy lady!
This pregnancy is so different from my others (even from with my son). Can't believe how little sickness I'm having - even though I still do feel nauseous now and then. I was begging the drs for anti-sickness meds by 7 weeks last time I was so sick everyday!


----------



## Hope39

Don't let that worry you, I think I mentioned on rmc i had zero symptoms till I started weaning off steroids. What dose are you on?

I really don't this baby if mine likes banana's, I was sick again yday after eating them. I avoided them from week 14 -20 as they made me sick in week 14

Xx


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies! Sorry to butt in but I am looking for a bit advice. I am currently 6 dpo but we weren't intending on ttc until we realised we had unprotected sex in fertile phase - so we decided to see how it goes and continued to not use contraception through my whole fertile phase. 

This means I haven't been on prenatals prior to unprotected sex, nor have I had the chance to see my doctor to see if there are any further,
precautions I should take. I have had 2 miscarriages, no healthy pregnancies, so I am pretty worried! 

I am currently taking a double dose of folic acid but I haven't actually been advised to do this - don't know whether to take baby aspirin too. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-hope that little girl is as punctual as you wish her to be.

Ginny-every pg is different. I've had more ms with some of my blighted ovums than I've had with my successful pregnancies and with my current pg, the only true symptom I had was a missed period. Not much nausea, bbs weren't all that sore or swollen, and I didn't really feel that much different. So try not to go by symptom strength. It's just too variable. And good luck with your scan. 

DH and I got woken up at 4:30am thanks to a semi-truck that pulled down our driveway. We were expecting this truck, just not this early and it was warm/light enough that neither of us could go back to sleep after it left. So we just got up. However, it means I'm pooped out already and there's no hope for a nap for this mom. Bah...


----------



## wookie130

There will be no harm in taking 1 low-dose (baby) aspirin a day. That's what I did during both of my rainbow pregnancies. And I'd say that although you're not taking a complete prenatal right now, you're probably fine in taking the double dose of folic acid alone!

It's hard to be in that place where you've only had 2 losses. Most docs expect you to endure it 3 times before they pursue any testing, and it's just not fair. To give you a bit of hope, my issue after having 2 losses seemed to be low progesterone, and once I'd get my BFP, I'd go on vaginal suppositories. These seemed to help my pregnancies "stick".


----------



## dairymomma

Loeylo-(sorry, I had a response to you in my last post but somehow it got deleted before I hit send) Anyway, I agree with everything Wookie said. I too go on progesterone from bfp to about 14 weeks as I have a history of miscarriage and progesterone and baby aspirin *seem* to help me go to term. Good luck and I hope this is your sticky bean!

Oh and forgot to add that my ankles are back to normal! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine85

Madrid98 said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm sorry but I had no internet connection until now that I've arrived home from the hospital.
> 
> Induction was booked for Thursday at 8am but they didn't give me a room until 4pm and I was so tired. Labour was very long and painful due to many issues. Baby Yasser Yahya arrived yesterday 23rd of May at 12:12pm. He weighted 4.640kg which confirmed what the doctors were saying all along about the size.

Congrats lovey!!! :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

First scan tomorrow. So nervous!


----------



## ab75

Good luck bb xx


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies. I am just really worried that something will go wrong again. I don't know if I will sound silly to phone the early pregnancy unit tomorrow for advice or not. I know it is difficult to be prescribed progesterone in the uk, especially after "only" two losses. I refuse to believe this is chance, my mum lost four babies and my aunt lost one, I have lost two. I was in my early twenties, a healthy bmi, non smoker and not a heavy drinker. I managed to see a heartbeat second time round! 

Hoping for third time lucky here - I will post back next week if I get my bfp!


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/67C93947-9A37-421E-BF84-B42674F1A3B2_zpsi0oajgmx.jpg

Meet our baby. 
I am so so relieved. Baby is measuring bang on. We even saw a little heartbeat. Hubby and I cried our eyes out! :cloud9:


----------



## ginny83

Hey good news from my scan too :) measured 6+6 which is what I was hoping it'd be based on o and had a heartbeat of about 140bpm. Couldn't ask for much more at this stage really :) booked in for my next intralipid transfusion for Thursday


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ginny and brunette- thrilled for you both!! Hearing/Seeing a HB is so reassuring. My FS told me chance of MC goes down to 2% once a HB is detected. 

Is this the first time either of you saw a HB? This pregnancy was the first HB i saw.


----------



## ginny83

Well I must like hanging out in that 2%... This is my 5th time seeing a baby with a heartbeat but only have one son. The other miscarriages were at 12, 14 and 16 weeks

Had some beige discharge tonight - hoping its just from the scan since it was an internal one :/


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ginny- those are late losses!! Did testing ever give you any answers? Being that late is definitely not due to chromosomal causes. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

The babies were all tested and were normal boys, the only thing that has come up is that I have high nk cells. This has only shown up with a biopsy though recently, I had the nk cell blood test that was negative just before my last loss


----------



## sunshine85

Just back from another scan, five days ago baby hb was 128 and today we are at 158.16bpm!! Still cautious but this makes me a bit happy and reassured.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations sunshine. I have my 1st scan tomorrow, so nervous xx


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats ginny, brunette and sunshine on your scans!!

ginny - for now I'd try to assume the beige spotting is from the internal scan. This pregnancy I've been very sensitive in there and would get beige spotting throughout the first tri if I was on my feet longer than 10 minutes or so.

ab75 - good luck with your scan!

afm - still very much pregnant and 2 days until due date. Not getting any real sense of her coming soon. Every day that she's still in my womb I get anxious. I've only ever had 1st tri losses but to me pregnancy is always scary. My labour with DS was scary and could have ended badly so I don't trust anything until she's in my arms. But she seems very happy where she is, silly girl.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations girls :)

I have a 3 year old son so I have seen a heartbeat before. With my losses though we didn't even make it to sac stage and never past 5+3! Really hoping that is a good sign and that this is our rainbow!


----------



## Starry Night

I would think that breaking a pattern is a good sign. My last two losses both started out as what appeared to be blighted ovums but then a baby would show up but with a very slow heart beat and measuring way behind. So when I saw a baby measuring on time with a strong heart beat at my 8 week scan this time I felt so much relief! I was still scared because of my 12 week loss but that one also had been measuring a bit behind in the beginning with a slow heart beat (90bpm at 6 1/2 weeks).


----------



## dairymomma

Sunshine, BB, Ginny-love to see good scan news! 

AFM-hot, sweaty, and swollen as usual. And tired. I rolled, tossed, and turned for 3 HOURS last night before finally falling asleep because I was so uncomfortable. I overdid it with a little too much walking yesterday so my pelvis was aching and our bedroom was pretty stuffy. I finally got up and drank 2 big glasses of cold water and put a cold washcloth on my forehead to cool down enough to fall asleep. Poor DH nearly got his head chewed off this morning because 1. he woke up me for work just 3.5 hours after I feel asleep and 2. I was pretty annoyed that I tossed and turned nearly all night while he just lay there snoring away. It just didn't seem fair that he got to sleep while I couldn't. :haha: Hopefully tonight is cooler and I can get to bed sooner. I've got a busy day tomorrow so I need to be rested.


----------



## Starry Night

I have our ceiling fan on full blast and so far it helps. DH always complains about the electric bill whenever I turn on the A/C so I'm trying to put it off for the truly hot and humid days when ceiling fans are ineffective. My feet and ankles were so swollen yesterday it was truly awful. It hurt to look at them. I was so relieved when I woke up to normal feet this morning. Of course, we were out all afternoon so they're swollen again but I remembered to take a water bottle with me so it's not as bad (so far).

I do refuse to share a bed with DH while pregnant. He tosses and turns so much that it keeps me awake. In the beginning it made me vomit and now it kills my hips and pelvic bones. Also, my own insomnia keeps him up. But we're both excited to be sharing a bed again soon. It gets lonely. ha ha And we'll have a baby to share the room with as well. Her bassinet will be on my side of the bed, of course.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies!

Congrats to all the new pregnancies and good scan results! Such an exciting time for all of you! 

Starry - Any day now! I know how you feel, nothing is safe until she is in your arms! I am sending you positive vibes and hope things get started in the very near future!

Newly - Your so far along! Getting close! Very excited!

Dairy - 33 weeks already! HAve you thought about the birth at all? 

AFM, Motherhood has been amazing so far! Lucy is a delight! Now that she smiles ALL THE TIME it is much more rewarding! BFing has been going really well, and she is growing FAST! We do have some gas issues, but they seem to come and go and I think I just need to really get strict about my diet to make them go away all together (something I am not sure I am willing to do 100% - somethings are just too hard to give up completely!)

I miss you ladies and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Starry Night

Glad that you're enjoying motherhood so much! And how sweet that Lucy is smiling for you now. Happy babies do make it much easier.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how are you all??
Don't come in here much lately. Just checking in with you all

Xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats to the ladies that had such good scans!! 

:hi: hi all!! Not much free time around here at the moment!!! Loving it though!!


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Madrid!!! :)

Starry, not long now, even with your impending due date. That little girl will be here within the next week or so...that's my prediction, and I'm stickin' to it! 

Viet, glad to hear all is going so well with Ms. Lucy! She's a beauty, from your avatar pic!

Congrats to ginny, brunette, and sunshine on good scan outcomes!

Tracie! Look how far along you are!!! Wow!

AFM, I have jury duty right now, and had to reschedule my 28 week appointment for Friday. I will be getting my first growth scan for Oscar, and also doing the 1 hour glucose screening. Can't wait to drink that tasty Glucola. :rofl: It's nasty!!! Anyway, I'm sure that I have gestational diabetes this time. The way I've been eating, coupled with my age, well...it's a recipe for the ol' GD. So, I suppose I'll have to do the 3 hour test once I flunk my 1 hour test, etc., etc. And then I'll be bitter that I can't indulge my junk food preggo eating habits. Grrrr. Oh well. I'd rather just KNOW, and treat the thing if I do have it. GD carries more risk to a mother and baby than having a macrosomic newborn...it's not something I'd mess with.


----------



## ab75

Had my scan this morning, measuring 2 days ahead and heartbeat seen. Just got to get to 12week scan now and then I'll feel more confident xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Aww brilliant :)


----------



## Squig34

Great news Ab, what a relief for you :)


----------



## ab75

Thanks, was really nervous and had to go in myself as girls were up thru the night being sick so hubby stayed with them. There is a small area of blood which she says will either come away or be reabsorbed


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wookie130 said:


> Hey, Madrid!!! :)
> 
> Starry, not long now, even with your impending due date. That little girl will be here within the next week or so...that's my prediction, and I'm stickin' to it!
> 
> Viet, glad to hear all is going so well with Ms. Lucy! She's a beauty, from your avatar pic!
> 
> Congrats to ginny, brunette, and sunshine on good scan outcomes!
> 
> Tracie! Look how far along you are!!! Wow!
> 
> AFM, I have jury duty right now, and had to reschedule my 28 week appointment for Friday. I will be getting my first growth scan for Oscar, and also doing the 1 hour glucose screening. Can't wait to drink that tasty Glucola. :rofl: It's nasty!!! Anyway, I'm sure that I have gestational diabetes this time. The way I've been eating, coupled with my age, well...it's a recipe for the ol' GD. So, I suppose I'll have to do the 3 hour test once I flunk my 1 hour test, etc., etc. And then I'll be bitter that I can't indulge my junk food preggo eating habits. Grrrr. Oh well. I'd rather just KNOW, and treat the thing if I do have it. GD carries more risk to a mother and baby than having a macrosomic newborn...it's not something I'd mess with.

Tell me bout it and gosh am I feeling it. Feel n look like a whale. Iv got growth scan next week, and physio the week after as my pelvis and back are in pieces lol. I'm falling apart I think.


----------



## Starry Night

ab - congrats on the scan!! Sorry your girls are sick. I hope they feel better soon! And I hope that little pooling of blood doesn't give you any troubles and is reabsorbed into your body.

wookie - jury duty, wow. Hope it's over quickly. And I hope you pass your glucose test. I agree that treating GD is important but who knows? Maybe you don't have it. I have the worst hunger cravings and weight gain with both my pregnancies and ended up not having it. I did need a second test this time around though. I technically passed the first test but it was close.

tracie - I hope the physio really helps with the pain. I have a few pregnant friends who were able to go for physio and they say it's made a world of difference.

afm - was up half the night feeling really antsy and was doing laps around the living room. I had to fight the urge to do the dishes or vaccum as I didn't want to wake anyone up. I hope it's a sign that things will get started in the near future. Nesting was my last pre-labour sign with DS but still not getting any cramps or losing plug this time around.


----------



## ab75

Thanks starry. Hope your LO makes an appearance soon xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

FX that's a good sign Starry!

MS with a toddler is hard work. My poor husband is doing everything at the moment because I feel so sick all the time. Luckily I'm only throwing up in the morning.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Starry Night said:


> ab - congrats on the scan!! Sorry your girls are sick. I hope they feel better soon! And I hope that little pooling of blood doesn't give you any troubles and is reabsorbed into your body.
> 
> wookie - jury duty, wow. Hope it's over quickly. And I hope you pass your glucose test. I agree that treating GD is important but who knows? Maybe you don't have it. I have the worst hunger cravings and weight gain with both my pregnancies and ended up not having it. I did need a second test this time around though. I technically passed the first test but it was close.
> 
> tracie - I hope the physio really helps with the pain. I have a few pregnant friends who were able to go for physio and they say it's made a world of difference.
> 
> afm - was up half the night feeling really antsy and was doing laps around the living room. I had to fight the urge to do the dishes or vaccum as I didn't want to wake anyone up. I hope it's a sign that things will get started in the near future. Nesting was my last pre-labour sign with DS but still not getting any cramps or losing plug this time around.

I hope so. We took our DD for a "muddy adventure" as she called it today only walked about 1.5 miles and Iv been flat out since! I'm a lot bigger this time tho. Scary to think just how big il actually get. Lol. Guess we'll see next week if he's a he boy or I'm carrying a lot of water. 
X


----------



## dairymomma

Vietmasie-Been wondering how things were going. Glad little Lucie is doing good for you and smiling away! 

Starry-nesting is a sure sign things are going to start soon. (Hope it's happening right now! :haha:) I had to giggle over your doing the dishes comment. If DH gets me annoyed at bedtime and I can't sleep because of it, I go and do the dishes so he _knows_ I'm upset. It's my way of say, "You made me too mad to sleep so I'm not going to let YOU sleep either." He gets the point every time. :haha:

Wookie-Jury duty, huh? I suppose that's one way to get out of doing your GD test. :haha: But seriously, I hope you pass. I've had terrible cravings this pg and weight gain but I passed mine with flying colors.

Ab-glad your scan went well.

Tracie-Hope physio helps. I'm seeing a chiropractor and doing some mild stretches that she gave me because my sacrum keeps torquing to the left and it strains my right round ligament. So far, it seems to be helping with the pelvic/back pain anyway.

AFM-My feet are getting worse. I can't even THINK about putting my barn boots on now because my feet are constantly swollen to the point of pain. And now I've got some bug bites or something on the top of my feet so I'm itchy too. Not sleeping either as my back was out, allergies suddenly hit me bad, and I just can't get comfortable thanks to the heat. I seriously need this week to be over so these darn 80 degree temps can go away for a few days.


----------



## Starry Night

Nothing happening yet! I did get a small piece of brown-tinged plug this morning but still not a single cramp. Baby is out to get me! Also really nervous because my friends are all coming down with the stomach bug and I have caught every.single.one. that has gone around during this pregnancy. Every little twinge makes me scared I'm about to get sick. Appetite isn't great either. I really don't need this. :nope:

dairy - I got bug bites on my feet too! The one drawback of finally getting into flip-flop weather. But they're the only things that fit! I think you should try to paint your toenails if you can. Makes your feet look prettier! :thumbup: It's not as hard as it sounds either. You just can't be overly particular or do anything fancy. The baby toes you kind of have to do blind. ha ha


----------



## newlywedtzh

just popping in... nothing going on here... almost in third tri and I'm already feeling massive- will be an interesting 3 months. I swear I'm already waddling (partly because of this new-found chub rub I seemed to have acquired) ohhh not happy about this 20lb weight gain!! And i hear you ladies on the no-sleep business. Maybe not sleeping in pregnancy is to prepare you for those up all nights with baby? haha that's my theory anyway... so tired!

So glad to hear all of the good news on this thread at the moment!


----------



## Squig34

Starry - hope you LO puts in an appearance asap!

Ab - Newly (I'm pretty sure anyway!) had a small SCH and hers was reabsorbed no problems and you can see from her ticker that she's now 27 weeks so I'm sure all will be well :)


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> I would think that breaking a pattern is a good sign. My last two losses both started out as what appeared to be blighted ovums but then a baby would show up but with a very slow heart beat and measuring way behind. So when I saw a baby measuring on time with a strong heart beat at my 8 week scan this time I felt so much relief! I was still scared because of my 12 week loss but that one also had been measuring a bit behind in the beginning with a slow heart beat (90bpm at 6 1/2 weeks).


Yes with my last two losses same here I measured behind and also my hcg levels never rose appropriately. I saw the hb twice with last one before I miscarried and I was exactly 7 weeks. So making it to 7 weeks and 5 days and hearing the heartbeat about 4 times already I feel a little better but still cautious. One thing I will say is with this pregnancy I feel symptoms, my last two nothing. Also I started my progesterone/baby aspirin regimen right after my bfp so hoping that is helping everything along.


----------



## Starry Night

I think the cautious feeling never goes away. Sadly, when you have multiple losses you learn to hedge your bets and that "anything can happen" even once you pass all the milestones. :( But even so, the excitement does slowly start to build. I think you'll start to feel more optimistic as time goes on.

afm - I feel pretty certain I'm in the early stages of labour or perhaps pre-labour. Started getting consistent but mild contractions last nigh and I am very, very aware of baby's head. But I think this is going to be like my son's labour with an extremely extended early stage. His lasted 4 days. I am hoping this does not go on for as long because a part of me wonders if the length is what led to his fetal distress. I imagine feeling constant cramps for several days tired and stressed him out.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry- yayyy omg you will be meeting your LO so soon!!! I hope you're getting excited- I am!!

Ab- yes I did have a small SCH which I panicked about. If your doctor doesn't seem concerned then it is probably really small. I never had any spotting/bleeding.. it just got smaller as the ultrasounds progressed and eventually disappeared within 3 weeks. The doc said when the embryo burrows into the uterine lining it sometimes hits vessels causing a small little bleed that will eventually heal and that they see it all the time. Which would make sense for me bc I had what I can only think of now as implantation spotting from 8dpo-18dpo. When there is an "active" bleed (the vessel never clotted off) and blood is filling the uterus (the SCH becomes larger) is when you have to worry- and even those I think most heal on their own. I did try to take it easy (off my feet) and abide by the "no sex, no orgasm" rule for a few weeks until it went away.


----------



## Starry Night

I had a fairly large SCH with my son. I did end up bleeding a lot the first 14 weeks and got a bit of damage to the placenta but that healed up by about 26 weeks and he was born full term. :) I really would not look up sCH on Google. I don't know why, but they mostly contain horror stories. I did see one scientific study that showed the risks aren't that much higher than a pregnancy without a SCH.

afm - contractions slowed to every 15 to 30 minutes. Really frustrated, to be honest. But really mirroring what happened with DS. With him I"d get contractions every 5 minutes for hours and then I'd go a few hours without anything and then every 20 minutes to 5 minutes and then back to hours apart. Once real labour started there was no going back though.


----------



## ab75

Thankyou ladies, the sono lady said that it was really small so hopefully it'll have gone by next scan xx


----------



## Zebra2023

:wave: Hiya ladies, I haven't been around for a while so I thought I would just pop in see how you all are doing. Hoping some more miracles have/are been/being born :flower:


----------



## julesmw

Haven't been on for a few days - so cool seeing so many RMC girls coming over here! Congrats to all of you!

Starry - stalking for your updates!!!!!


----------



## julesmw

BTW - who is over 30 weeks at this point? Trying to figure out who's getting close. I'll be 36 weeks on Saturday, but I think there was still someone further along than me, besides Starry. Dairy is right behind me, but I kinda lose track of everyone else. Can you girls post where you are at?


----------



## Hope39

Im way behind you, not even reached V day but its getting closer :) 

i'm 23w tomoz 

x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

30+1 here


----------



## Starry Night

I believe Mitchi is near the end as well. I think she's around 36 or even 37 weeks.

And yes, still here. Things have stopped for now which really bums me out but this really is following the same pattern with my son's labour. So probably a few more days of this start and stop stuff. I am losing more pieces of plug so don't think it's false labour. Baby is still moving well so that's a relief at least.


----------



## julesmw

Oh Starry - it stinks going overdue! I was nine days over with my first and had to be induced. So depressing going to bed on the night you were due. Just seems so wrong! Hope to get on and see a birth story from you very soon!!!


----------



## dairymomma

I'm 33+2 now. Is there anyone between me and Jules? I can't think of anyone but I'm so foggy-brained right now. Between the pregnancy brain and sinus stuff, I'm amazed I can even remember to put my clothes on each morning...

On the SCH subject, I had a bleed with my daughter that they found at 8 weeks. It was very small and behind the placenta but it was gone by 12 weeks. I had ultrasounds at 8, 10, and 12 weeks to monitor things and the 12 week scan did show another bleed on top of the placenta but it was smaller than the first one and resolved itself by 20 weeks. I also had bleeding with my current pregnancy but the ultrasounds never showed anything coming from inside the uterus and my urine tests were always clear of blood so we still don't know where the bleeding was coming from. Dr thinks it was most likely my cervix but he didn't do any visual checks or swabs so :shrug:

Starry-really hope things hurry up with baby girl. I can't imagine having start-stop contractions for days on end. 

AFM-tired, swollen, achey. As usual. Chiropractor appt today and things are looking like they are staying in place a wee bit better but my sinuses are filled to overflowing thanks to allergies. And hoping my bp is okay at my appt tomorrow. I'm so swollen I'm worried the dr will make me stop working or something and, while it's getting harder to do my job, it's literally the only activity I get in during the day so I'd hate to stop completely. It's just worrying me that I've jumped up another 8 lb in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## Mitchi

Yep I'm 38 weeks on Sunday! 

Being induced at 39+1.

Congrats to all the new girls here and praying these are your sticky beans. 

Stalking for starry updates!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry, ladies. Seems it was false labour. My body really should win an Oscar. Went for a nap yesterday afternoon and everything just stopped after that. Have had a few cramps here and there since then but that's it. I mean, I got nesting a bit of bloody show (lost another piece of plug just before the nap) and it still went nowhere. Really, really depressed and frustrated. Also worried that when the real thing does start I won't be able to recognize it and baby will born by the side of the road or I'll have an unplanned homebirth.

I just feel like sulking.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry- maybe today's the day!!

Dairy- are you worried about pre-e at all?

I am 27w+1 :D


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-sorry things aren't moving along quicker. Maybe your little one needs a pep talk? (C'mon little girl, SO many people want to meet you! Time to come out...)

Newly- Not really. I haven't had any signs of it thus far and the swelling in my feet didn't start until the weather got really warm so I'm thinking it's due to that more than anything. We'll see what the dr says today though. I'm up another 5-8lb in 2.5 weeks (though I'm 100% certain is water retention being as my ankles and feet are swollen to the point of pain at times). But my bp has been normal, I'm not throwing protein in my wee, my GD test was fine, my belly is measuring right on, and I'm feeling regular enough movement to not freak out so I'm good.


----------



## Starry Night

I've had loads of swelling and weight gain too and my bp has always been fine. Though here they don't check your urine for protein which I find really odd. In my old province we had to give a urine sample at every visit straight from 10 weeks. Here, when I asked about it I was looked at like I had 3 heads. I'm pretty sure it's a national standard to check the urine. Oh well.....


----------



## newlywedtzh

Do you guys consider 27w start of third tri or 28w?


----------



## Starry Night

I never know. I count 27 weeks because it feels nicer. :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope things happen soon starry :flower:

I have just found out that I am pregnant with my 2nd :)


----------



## dancareoi

Stacey, congratulations. How far are you? How's your Caitlyn doing?


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Stacey, congratulations. How far are you? How's your Caitlyn doing?

Hiya :wave: Thank you so much :flower:

I would say about 4-6 weeks, my last period was 9th April but I can't keep a baby past 6 weeks. I have taken my medication in time I think as things are looking good at the moment with the test and no blood. Caitlyn is doing wonderful, 9 months soon. She has changed loads, goes so quick.

How is your Caitlin? If I remember rightly they were born on same day? I haven't been around in a while :blush: apologies if I am wrong.


----------



## dairymomma

Zebra-congrats!

Quick update-baby cooperated enough to let the kids hear the hb (strong and steady at 144-145), my bp was a touch high for me at 128/82 but I was trying to text DH a phone number at the time (it honestly couldn't wait even a few minutes. He needed it ASAP. As in 5 minutes ago.) and the nurse said it was normal so she didn't recheck, and the dr figured my swelling/weight gain is just water retention. He also checked baby's position-fully head down facing my left hip. Yay! After months of transverse and partially transverse positioning, s/he moved head down! :happydance: Now I'm dealing with a tired/too hot headache and a DH with a full-blown tension migraine (right down to the puking and throbbing head).


----------



## julesmw

Newly - its 27 weeks at every doctor I've seen for pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Zebra2023 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Stacey, congratulations. How far are you? How's your Caitlyn doing?
> 
> Hiya :wave: Thank you so much :flower:
> 
> I would say about 4-6 weeks, my last period was 9th April but I can't keep a baby past 6 weeks. I have taken my medication in time I think as things are looking good at the moment with the test and no blood. Caitlyn is doing wonderful, 9 months soon. She has changed loads, goes so quick.
> 
> How is your Caitlin? If I remember rightly they were born on same day? I haven't been around in a while :blush: apologies if I am wrong.Click to expand...

My Caitlin was the day before you I think, she was 3rd sept.

Keeping everything crossed for you, keep us updated xx


----------



## wookie130

Hey ladies!

Had my 28 week appointment yesterday, with an ultrasound to check Oscar's growth, due the SUA issue. Well, he's fine...actually, he's a week ahead, and weighs 2 lbs. 14 oz., so nearly 3 lbs! He is adorable! <3 I go back in 2 weeks for another appointment, and then I'll begin weekly nonstress tests after that. I took my GD test yesterday, but I'm afraid they messed it up. I had to remind them to give me the glucola in the first place, and they did, and I needed to have my blood drawn before 11:58. Well, ultrasound was backed up, and by the time I was done with that, peed in my cup, and in my room, it was 11:54, and then the nurse couldn't find a vein for my blood draw. After being poked fruitlessly multiple times, they had to bring someone else in to do it. I'm thinking it was well beyond 11:58 by the time they got a good draw from me, so I don't even know if the test will be valid. Ugh. It really ticked me off.


----------



## Starry Night

zebra - congratulations on your bfp!! I hope this is another rainbow for you. 

dairy - I'm glad the baby has decided to go down on his/her own. It's one less thing to worry about. :) And that's so nice that your kids got to hear the heart beat. And I'm still getting really swollen feet too and drinking water last night only made it worse (could hardly bend my toes) so water retention sounds like a plausible explanation if your bp is within acceptable ranges.

wookie - so relieved your little one is measuring such a good size!! Oh, how wonderful that must feel! I hope he continues to grow as well as he is and the issue with his cord just fades into a distant memory once he's here. I'm sorry the GD test was stressful. I have small, uncooperative veins and often get the repeated poke treatment. It's really annoying. I hope the results are valid and you won't have to take the test again.

afm - still pregnant and the drama continues. Had more cramps last night. Nothing regular enough to time but they did get to the point where I had to focus to get through the pain. I even had dreams about going into labour and dealing with cramps but woke up this morning to nothing. However, baby definitely is low down and I feel like I'm sitting on her head. Lost a huge chunk of plug too. Now I just wonder how long this is going to go on or if she's going to wiggle free again. When my cramps were going last night I felt her actively pushing herself in the opposite direction. I think the little lady is fighting labour! Grrr......


----------



## jenny25

oooo sounds close starry :D good luck my love :D

hey girls :D xxxx


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> Stacey, congratulations. How far are you? How's your Caitlyn doing?
> 
> Hiya :wave: Thank you so much :flower:
> 
> I would say about 4-6 weeks, my last period was 9th April but I can't keep a baby past 6 weeks. I have taken my medication in time I think as things are looking good at the moment with the test and no blood. Caitlyn is doing wonderful, 9 months soon. She has changed loads, goes so quick.
> 
> How is your Caitlin? If I remember rightly they were born on same day? I haven't been around in a while :blush: apologies if I am wrong.Click to expand...
> 
> My Caitlin was the day before you I think, she was 3rd sept.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you, keep us updated xxClick to expand...

Ah yes that is it, how is she? Is she on solids yet?

Thank you :flower: I will do :) xx


----------



## dancareoi

She's on 3 meals a day and eats almost 2 weetabix for breakfast! How about your Caitlyn ?


----------



## julesmw

So the line up at this point is 

Starry
Mitchi
Jules
Jenny
Dairy
Tracie

Did I miss any in there?!?


----------



## julesmw

Starry - any updates???


----------



## ginny83

woke up to proper brown spotting today :( Think I'm going to wait to see if it gets lighter or worse before calling the FS since there's nothing they can do really anyway


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ginny I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Hope39

julesmw said:


> So the line up at this point is
> 
> Starry
> Mitchi
> Jules
> Jenny
> Dairy
> Tracie
> 
> Did I miss any in there?!?

After tracie it's wookie i think then way behind wookie it's me


----------



## Hope39

Thinking of you ginny z


----------



## Squig34

Ginny - sorry to hear that, hope all is well. I started spotting on Friday; it's getting heavier now and it's pink now instead of brownish pink. Got a scan already booked tomorrow. Very anxious though.


----------



## ab75

Squig and Ginny, I hope you are both ok xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O no Squig. Hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I still feel miles off lol. Got growth scan tomorrow to check on his size as they have this theory that izzy stopped growing hence why she was small... Apparently someone of mine n my OHS stature should have had a bigger baby.... Rude lol I was severely underweight when I fell pregnant wth izzy, now I'm not lol. Can't help but worry you tho can they. Oh well il no tomorrow what he's measuring, and latest get an idea of his size... Which personally I think is quite big lol.


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, I think I am behind Tracie...

Well, I find out today if I actually passed my 1 hour glucose test. I DREAD having to the 3 hour test. My veins are small and uncooperative, and I have a rather paralyzing fear of needles, so the thought of having to do this makes me recoil in absolute horror. Ugh.

Ginny and Squig...I spotted brown at the beginning of this pregnancy off and on, and all ended up being fine, oddly enough. It was never determined why I had the brown spotting, although I suspect the progesterone suppositories may have been irritating my cervix. I even had some clotting and red blood at times (TMI, I know), making me think it really was over...and it never really was. Oscar was a "threatened miscarriage" until I hit 12 weeks, basically. It's scary, and disheartening, but sometimes brown spotting doesn't indicate an impending miscarriage. :hugs: Either way, you're both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ginny & Squig- I agree with Wookie! I feel like the majority of women on this thread had spotting in these pregnancies! Hang in there- a scan will help ease your mind.

I'm a week behind wookie!!


----------



## dairymomma

Squig and Ginny-If you look back, I had brown/pink/red spotting, bleeding, and even passed a few clots in the start of my current pregnancy. I know as well as any of us on this thread that spotting is scary and nerve-wracking but I also know now that it doesn't necessarily mean all is lost. Hang in there. :hugs:

Starry-hope the fact that you aren't posting means you are at the hospital having that little girl! FX there's an update soon!

When is newlywed due? She's around 20 weeks too, isn't she? :shrug:

AFM-Ugh. Swelling is going down and sinuses are clearing out but I had a crappy night last night. Literally. Something triggered gas cramps and diarrhea last night so I spent 3.5 hours in and out of the bathroom in in the wee morning hours. DH was amazing and let me sleep in an extra hour this morning and even pitched in to help with breakfast this morning. And yesterday, he took the kids for the afternoon so I could have some Me time and made supper when he got home. I'm FX this becomes a habit of his. :haha:


----------



## Mitchi

Thinking of you Ginny and Squig. Hope your scans give you good news. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

I never had spotting nor bleeding with my miscarriages, if that helps.


----------



## Hope39

I think newly is just behind wookie x


----------



## Zebra2023

dancareoi said:


> She's on 3 meals a day and eats almost 2 weetabix for breakfast! How about your Caitlyn ?

That is great :) Caitlyn is a bit off her food at the moment, she isn't well. But she eats like a good one, anything and everything :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Squig and Ginny I hope things are ok, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

I have a feeling something definitely is happening with Staryy... FX


----------



## julesmw

Starry
Mitchi
Jules
Jenny
Dairy
Tracie
Wookie
Newly
Hope


I think I got everyone from about 24 weeks up???

So many RMC babies due this year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julesmw

Hope - are you team yellow, blue or pink??? And do you have any names picked yet?


----------



## ginny83

thanks for the well wishes ladies

had another scan this morning and baby still has a heartbeat yay! Was measuring 1 day behind but to be honest it was a pretty blurry scan and he only measured the baby once so not surprised it's a bit off. 

Couldn't see any reason for the spotting which is a relief. I think what particularly has got me down with the spotting is that I've had it with all my pregnancies at around 7-8 weeks then gone on to miscarry at 12-16 weeks except for my son. I had no spotting ever with him. So almost feels like a bit of a pattern which is what I'm worried about - even though I know spotting can also be totally normal. 

They also noted that my CL cyst on my left ovary from where I ovulated is quite big - 4cm. Although he didn't think it was a cause for concern, just might cause some discomfort 

Squig - hope everything is ok with you too xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## Hope39

julesmw said:


> Hope - are you team yellow, blue or pink??? And do you have any names picked yet?

Team Yellow jules

As for names, we only have 1 girl name we can agree on so far, Marley Grace and for a boy we have only agreed on Oscar.

I would like a few names for each sex

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Hope39, great minds think alike, because we're naming our son Oscar! <3 I love that name, and it happens to be my great grandfather's!


----------



## julesmw

Anyone heard from Starry???

Mitchi - any signs of labor yet?


----------



## wookie130

I haven't seen Starry around the past couple of days, actually. I'm 82% sure that MAYBE she's having her little girl!!! I could be wrong...I'm just making a hopeful guess!


----------



## Mitchi

No signs for me yet Jules. Trying everything to make it come this week to avoid induction! You can't be too far behind me- all ok?

Currently stressing over ordering hubby's birthday and Father's Day presents (same day and actually my due day :thumbup:) and praying it all comes in time! :shrug:


----------



## Hope39

julesmw said:


> Starry
> Mitchi
> Jules
> Jenny
> Dairy
> Tracie
> Wookie
> Newly
> Hope
> 
> 
> I think I got everyone from about 24 weeks up???
> 
> So many RMC babies due this year!!!!!!!!!!

That's kind of scary, 8 babies to be born then me, holy moly, my heart drops at that thought, lol

X


----------



## ginny83

sounds exciting! I really hope I made it down to the finish line - it's so daunting seeing you all so close to getting your rainbows


----------



## Squig34

Glad to hear that all was well, Ginny :)

All was ok with me too. I was so certain that it was all over that I forgot to even mention the spotting. It's mainly brown cm though, not that much spotting. Baby had a HB and was measuring 6 weeks. I'm 6+3 and would rather it had been bang on, but it was hard to get measured as I have a tilted uterus and the sac was hiding at the back so it was difficult to see never mind measure! But I'm not too concerned since it's only a few days. Next scan 16th June as I'm on hols next week (first time I've ever wished I wasn't going away!!!!). I'll be just over 8 weeks then if the baby makes it, which will be further than I've ever got. So fingers crossed.


----------



## ab75

Congrats again Squig xx


----------



## Hope39

ginny83 said:


> sounds exciting! I really hope I made it down to the finish line - it's so daunting seeing you all so close to getting your rainbows

Ginnyi really hope you make it to the finishing line too hun, you been on this journey with me for a while now.

Hey, im not too close though, 3 more days till V day, wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!

Time to shop then, and if its anything like last weekend shopping experience it wont be so great. I went to get measured for a bra, stuck 2 hours parking on the car, go to the department store and there are no staff for 2 hours to do the measure. Surely sticking a tape measure round someone isnt so hard, i walked out of there in a stomp and the next shop, pc world, was just as much of a disaster, OH kicked off and we stomped out of there too, lol

I cant shop with OH at all, i think i will have to do it online so that he is involved

xx


----------



## Hope39

Squig34 said:


> Glad to hear that all was well, Ginny :)
> 
> All was ok with me too. I was so certain that it was all over that I forgot to even mention the spotting. It's mainly brown cm though, not that much spotting. Baby had a HB and was measuring 6 weeks. I'm 6+3 and would rather it had been bang on, but it was hard to get measured as I have a tilted uterus and the sac was hiding at the back so it was difficult to see never mind measure! But I'm not too concerned since it's only a few days. Next scan 16th June as I'm on hols next week (first time I've ever wished I wasn't going away!!!!). I'll be just over 8 weeks then if the baby makes it, which will be further than I've ever got. So fingers crossed.

I wouldnt pay too much attention to the measurements yet, i should have been 6w3d on my first scan and they measured me at 5w 3d (with a heartbeat), by the time i went back 2 weeks later my dates were spot on 

xx


----------



## ginny83

I agree with the measurements. 

with one of my pregnancies I went to this ultrasound training thing where basically they ask for pregnant women to come along and get a free scan, but the catch is that they are training drs how to use the equipment. Anyway I was suppose to be about 11+3 on the day and I had some drs measure 10 weeks and some measure over 12 weeks! It really just was down to their technique - the on top of that you have to think that some places don't have the best quality scans and also at 6 weeks everything is very small. My scan today was pretty blurry - I was surprised the guy was able to figure anything out!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay now I'm 100% sure Starry is delivering!

Ginny- I measured a day behind the entire time - up until my 20 week scan where she was finally on track with my ov date. 

Heartbeats and close measurements are a good sign!!


----------



## ginny83

good luck starry!! hope your cuddling your little one right now xx


When I was pregnant with my son I couldn't remember the exact date of my last AF since we were more ntnp. My 1st scan was at 12 weeks and I can't even remember if I was behind or ahead - feels like I was living in another universe being that relaxed about a pregnancy!!


----------



## sunshine85

Have my 8 week appointment in an hour. Never made it out of the 6-7week mark with my two previous miscarriages. Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean!


----------



## wookie130

Squig- Great news!

Sunshine- Good luck!

Just stalking for any updates from Starry!


----------



## sunshine85

Got back from docs and measuring great, saw the flickering heart so baby is still with us thank the Lord. Also I am 8 weeks and 5 days, a week ahead of my last two losses. So its another milestone down


----------



## Starry Night

sunshine - congrats on passing another milestone!

Sorry, need to catch up on everyone else when I get the chance.

But yes, baby is here! Went into labour early morning of the 1st and little Hannah arrived 1:30am June 2nd via forceps. I hated every flippin' second of pushing though once we got to the forceps they gave me the really good stuff so that part wasn't so bad though my back end felt like it was 10 feet away and not all that attached to me. ha ha I didn't believe them when they said they saw the head so when she finally slid out it was the most bizarre feeling. Though I have to say I'm glad I did end up getting my VBAC as the recovery IS better.

Hannah was born 8 pounds 2 ounces, 19 1/2 inches with a head of dark, wavy hair. I got a second degree episiotemy and I have a bladder infection but overall doing OK. Hannah is doing awesome. I'm combi-feeding right now though I think she's getting more from the formula than nursing. I had supply issues last time and wouldn't be shocked if I did again but the nurses and doctors leave you alone if you at least put the baby to breast each time. And Hannah at least has the will to nurse whereas my son didn't give too farts about nursing. He just wanted bottle.


----------



## wookie130

STARRY!!!! Huge congrats on the birth of YOUR Hannah!!! (Of course I'm impartial to that name, as that's my toddler's name! <3) 

I'm so glad you had a successful VBAC, and that all went well, even through forceps were involved...hey, sometimes it's necessary! Anyway, I'm glad the recovery is easier this time. 

Hey, you feed 'em what they'll eat, and what works for YOU, too! I'm going to try my hand at a bit of combi-feeding this time around too, once my son arrives. I'll never be able to EBF, due to IGT (insufficient glandular tissue), but I make a little bit of milk, which I suppose is better than nothing. With me, it's more like I FF, and supplement with a bit of breastmilk. It's all I can do, really, and this time, it'll be minus any mommy-guilt whatsoever.

Congrats again! When you get a free moment, we'd love to see pics of your beautiful Hannah!


----------



## Mitchi

Fantastic news Starry! So pleased for you! Although this does now mean I'm next! Eek!

Enjoy spending time for your little girl!

xx


----------



## sunshine85

Starry congrats!!! :hugs: :happydance: so very happy for your new bundle!!! Hannah is a gorgeous name!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-I KNEW it! Congrats and I'm so happy you got the VBAC you wanted. Glad all is relatively okay and she's doing good. Woohoo!

To all the ladies who had great scans-yay! Always like to see good scan news on this thread. 

AFM-My sis is taking my kids with her family when they go to my parent's house for a summer trip. They will be gone for two weeks (the end of June thru the 4th of July weekend) so I'll be 37-38 weeks at that point and, if I follow my previous pattern, I could have my baby during that time. Even if I don't, my sis pointed out that I would have time to work on those last minute baby projects or get some more meals in the freezer without having to worry about the kids running around. And now, DH just called with the news that the electrician is supposed to be coming then to wire the basement (I've heard that 3 times so far though so I won't believe it until I see him walk in the door). It'd be easier on everyone if the kids weren't underfoot then. And my parents rarely get to see my kids for many reasons-least of which is our respective work schedules. So it's a bonus all the way around. But I'm a little nervous about it. I've been away from my kids for up to 5 days but even then, 2 weeks sounds daunting. Maybe I'll enjoy it more than I'm thinking I will but it's still scary to think of not seeing my munchkins for that long. 

But on the plus side, I had a great chiro appt today, got a set of twin bed frames that can be set up as a bunk bed if we want, and my ankles are back to normal.


----------



## Starry Night

wookie - I find that combi-feeding is making the nursing part a whole lot easier and less stressful because I don't have to worry about her getting enough or feel like I have to get the nursing perfect now. I know there is nothing wrong with FF but I hate the crap the medical world gives you, never mind all your friends who all want to know the intimate details of "why". If my milk doesn't start to come in properly in the next few weeks I may simply go back to FF. It's expensive and it's annoying to prepare bottles but it works. BFing issues last time triggered post partum depression for me.

dairy - there does seem to be logical pros to having the kids away for those 2 weeks but the mommy in me agrees that it sounds daunting. I'm glad you had a good chiro visit.

Mitchi - yep, now you're the subject of our labour watch! ;)


----------



## julesmw

Congrats, Starry!!!!

So happy your little girl is here safe and sound!!!


----------



## julesmw

Mitchi said:


> No signs for me yet Jules. Trying everything to make it come this week to avoid induction! You can't be too far behind me- all ok?

I'm about two weeks behind you - I'll be 37 weeks on Saturday. 

Are you doing anything to try to start labor? I've always been induced and would love to go naturally, but am okay with induction again. As long as she gets here safe and sound!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats starry!!!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations starry xx


----------



## ginny83

congrats Starry!!

I had lots of trouble breastfeeding my son - it was more the attachment side of things I struggled with. I ended up exclusively pumping for about 10 weeks then switched to formula.


----------



## Mitchi

julesmw said:


> Mitchi said:
> 
> 
> No signs for me yet Jules. Trying everything to make it come this week to avoid induction! You can't be too far behind me- all ok?
> 
> I'm about two weeks behind you - I'll be 37 weeks on Saturday.
> 
> Are you doing anything to try to start labor? I've always been induced and would love to go naturally, but am okay with induction again. As long as she gets here safe and sound!Click to expand...

My worry with induction is it not working and having to have a C section, something I really don't want unless absolutely necessary. Everyone I know who's had one seems to have had a c section as it didn't work! Particularly as I'm going to just be 39 weeks when induced and I fear my cervix won't be ready and destined to fail. But I'm ball bouncing, taking EPO, going for walks, doing a bit of nipple stimulation, eating pineapple and plan to DTD over the weekend! Hopefully it will all help and prime the cervix and it will work. Keep everything crossed for me!


----------



## ginny83

I had an induction and it worked for me :) Actually my labour only lasted about 2.5 hours. I had pethidine and asked for an epi but there wasn't enough time. It was also a ventouse delivery.


----------



## ginny83

also, I was 39 weeks when I had him :)


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations, Starry!

Mitchi - good luck :)

Dairy - glad your ankles aren't swollen now and hope you are able to enjoy the time when your kids are away.

Sunshine - good news :)


----------



## Mitchi

ginny83 said:


> I had an induction and it worked for me :) Actually my labour only lasted about 2.5 hours. I had pethidine and asked for an epi but there wasn't enough time. It was also a ventouse delivery.

Thanks Ginny! Good to hear positive stories from induction. I must try and stay positive!


----------



## julesmw

Mitchi - I was induced with all three of mine and always delivered naturally. My son was induced at 36 weeks due to Cholestasis and my body was completely not ready, but it still worked! :flower:


----------



## Mitchi

julesmw said:


> Mitchi - I was induced with all three of mine and always delivered naturally. My son was induced at 36 weeks due to Cholestasis and my body was completely not ready, but it still worked! :flower:

Thank you Jules. I'm so relieved to hear these good stories. I so hope it works!


----------



## wookie130

There are some very recent studies that have come out that show that induction could possibly help you avoid a c-section, Mitchi! Either way, it's good to be prepared for anything, because when the rubber hits the road, you never know what our bodies are going to do. So much for that ol' "trust my body" thing...those of us who have had miscarriages, and have had c-sections, and inductions, know that our bodies aren't very trustworthy! LOL! It's nice to just keep an open mind to all possibilities. I do know a lot of friends who were induced, and had vaginal deliveries, though! :)

Starry, yeah, I think combi-feeding is so overlooked by everyone, really. They make it sound like it's such an all-or-nothing deal...you either EBF, or you FF, and that's that. Well, formula can help you begin and maintain your breastfeeding relationship, if you do it in such a way that preserves your own milk supply! You CAN have the best of both worlds with it. Like you, my inability to breastfeed with my daughter really sent me into postpartum depression. I had to do really learn to accept bottle-feeding as fine and acceptable, and now that she's older, I know that it's not all of the evil things that the medical and online community make it out to be.

Sunshine- Congrats on your good scan, and passing your milestone! That's GOT to worth SOMETHING, eh? Yay!!! :happydance:

AFM- I did pass my GD test. How, I have no idea, considering they went over the hour time limit with my blood draw, but apparently my blood sugar was so low that they said that they really felt my test was fine. Apparently, it only went 10 minutes over...it felt like much longer to me, but whatever. My level came back at 87, and it needs to be 140 for one to need the 3 hour glucose tolerance test...so, we'll see. I will redo it if I start getting suspicious, I guess.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Another Rainbow Baby :wohoo: Congrats Starry!!!

Great news sunshine!!! I passed my milestone for the first time with this pregnancy and here I am still pregnant!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey lovelies how are you all?
Had a growth scan yesterday... My child is going to be a big boy lol! Est at 4lb3 already! Ouch! Lol. Only 9 weeks left tho.... So majorly excited. Getting all his things ready now as I do have a feeling hel be a little earlier....


----------



## Starry Night

Ugh. Just told the public health nurse over the phone that I'm combi-feeding and I got the whole schtick about the benefits of nursing and how rewarding it is. I JUST finished nursing Hannah for 45 minutes with a good latch and lots of suckling and she still was screaming within 5 minutes and she guzzled 20mL of formula in about 10 seconds. Her poops have a slightly seedy quality to them so I know she's getting something from BF but it's the FF that is filling her tummy.

I'm hoping when the public health nurse makes her home visit I can explain my reasons better in person. I do think my own sanity and convenience should be able to play SOME part in my decision making too. I know it's my decision and I'm really happy with how it's working for us but it makes me afraid of the hard times the medical staff will give me every time.

Tracie - sounds like he will be big but you never know! Glad that things are going well and I hope the next 9 weeks fly by for you.

Mitchi - my SiL was induced for all 3 of her kids and they all came vaginally. She had a harder time with her son and needed the vacuum but the other two came out really quick. She figures she wouldn't have made it to the hospital on time with the last one if she hadn't already been there when labour finally started.

newly - how are things going with you?


----------



## sunshine85

Yes I am relieved to past this milestone for sure. Everything just seems too perfect and it seems everyday I wait to miscarry and I hate those thoughts.

Still taking the progesterone/baby aspirin thing as doc said it couldn't hurt and if it makes me feel a bit better to continue

I tols DH last night about the pregnancy. I was trying to hold out until Father's Day but he informedme two days ago that he will be out of town sso I decided if scan went well yesterday, at 8 weeks 5 days I would tell him, it did, so I spilled. He is thrilled! 

He says we are gonna go all the way this time, I sure hope he is right! :)


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, I'm glad you were able to tell your DH the good news. That's such an important step to take--believing in the possibility of a happy ending. So happy for you. :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry Night said:


> newly - how are things going with you?

How kind of you to ask after just giving birth! lol

Frankly- I'm bored!!! and 12 more weeks seems like an eternity!! Feeling a bit uncomfortable already... had my first bout of sausage legs and feet after being on them all day at a baseball game in the heat (probably not the best idea). It's going to be a long summer I think... 

Nursery is almost complete.. just have to get the rocking chair from my MIL and DH has to finish painting the bureau/changing table (I attached some pics of what is finished so far)... no doc appt. for another 2 weeks... baby shower isn't for another 5 weeks... so yeah.. just sitting on my thumbs really :-/ Feeling good besides the heartburn, backache, and restless nights. I guess this is just one of those lull phases- maybe things will seem to go faster soon. I just want to meet her and be a mom already!
 



Attached Files:







nursery12.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7









nursery22.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies,

Not sure if anyone remember me, I have not read back in ages. I had recurrent early miscarriages, and from information of this forum, I asked my GP to refer me to Epsom under dr Shehata team, my pregnancy was going so good, until I went to labour because of stupid urine infection that was not detected early, I gave natural birth to lil boy I called Salem, at 24 weeks who weighed just 700g, after long stay in hospital, 7 months!! I finally brought my baby home yesterday 10X bigger and healthier. He had some issue that doctors could not figure out, but eventually did, they were planning to send him by due dates, and I have met ladies who took their babies much earlier, we just had to stay that long, he still need oxygen but seen it on him now is normal for me as long he is happy and smiling. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Hope39

Hurl

I remember you and congratulations, so glad your little man is finally home

I am under mr shehata too, I'm nearly 24w

Xx


----------



## Squig34

Sara I remember you too - glad to hear that Salem is doing well! I remember you going so early, so that's really good news :)

Newly - your nursery is looking fab!


----------



## wookie130

hur575, so glad to hear that little Salem is finally home, and doing well. He's a miracle, really. 24 weeks is shockingly early! But, he was a fighter, and so are you!


----------



## wookie130

Newly, I frickin' LOVE your nursery!!! How classy and beautiful is THAT?

Starry, tell that public health nurse to save it, seriously. You don't have to explain to her or anyone else HOW or WHY you feed your baby this or that. Sounds like you're doing great, if you ask me. What is nice, is that if you wanted to TRY EBF, you could, as Hannah's already been latching, and you both have some experience. Or, if you wanted to sack BFing, and just do formula, that's easy enough as well. But, I'd tell her that she doesn't need to "educate" (i.e. "preach") you on the benefits of breastfeeding, because for YOU, there are benefits to doing some of each feeding method. Combi-feeding is rewarding too, for certain families. Education is not indoctrination. She should really just save it, for real, and praise you for doing a great job feeding your baby, and doing your best!

Sunshine, good for you for telling DH! That's a big step in and of itself, I'm sure. That way, no matter what happens, you'll have his love and support to help you through. Sounds like things are going well this time...I'll pray that this is your rainbow!


----------



## julesmw

Mitchi - do you know if you are having a boy or a girl? You are due next week! I hope you update us with what's going on. I am vicariously living through all of the girls ahead of me that are waiting for labor to begin. :winkwink:


----------



## Mitchi

No we are team yellow but I think it's a boy. Hubby thinks a girl and that it will have gender misalignment as I've called it a he throughout! 
Feeling ok at the moment but will update next week when I can. 

I am finding myself stressing about movements a bit at the mo though. I think because we are so close to meeting our rainbow, and as a friend had a full term still birth last year, I'm scared of it all going wrong at the end. 

Only a few days of stressing left and then a different type of worry will kick in I'm sure!


----------



## Madrid98

Hur I remember your story!! So glad to hear all is going so well with Salem!!

Mitchi I was feeling exactly the same on the last weeks/days of the pregnancy. The worry never ends!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry - wonderful news! congrats!


----------



## Starry Night

hur - I definitely remember you and had often been wondering how you and your little one were doing. I'm glad he's home now and I hope he continues to grow big and strong and that soon he won't need the oxygen mask.

Mitchi - "gender misalignment" ha ha Men are funny creatures at times. :haha: And I was OBSESSED with movements at the end. Baby has run out of room so mostly can only do little wiggles. A lot of those wiggles will be soft. My OB always said the standard is 10 movements a day. She also said it's normal for anxiety to increase as the due date approaches. I found that once labor is impending and head begins to properly engage there will be room for a bit more movement again for a short while. My baby Hannah suddenly started kicking up a storm the last few days before birth.

afm - now I'm super grateful for combi-feeding. It's bit of a long story but I was rehospitalized the other night. What prompted the 911 call was me feeling like my edema had spread all over my body and I couldn't breathe. My vitals were all good other than bp a bit on the low side but still normal so I was told it was anxiety. But once I got to the hospital they saw I was very pale and it turns out I was severely anemic. The ambulance had taken me to the local hospital and when they went over my notes from my birthing hospital it turns out I had been anemic during labour and bled a lot during delivery but no one had told us nor did they check I was ok before discharging me. :growlmad: I needed two blood transfusions! I was away for nearly 2 days. I could have kept Hannah with me but I was so sick that nursing made me nearly pass out. So she stayed with DH who was able to care for her. I pumped at the hospital and now my milk has come in a bit more. It was so stressful. And now I have high blood pressure. The hospital almost didn't let me go but I passed the other tests (no protein in urine, good heart rate, for example) but I have to follow up with the doctor there. She works part time at the clinic down the road from me. I've officially been diagnosed with post partum anxiety. Must be hormonal as I have been very happy with how our new family was settling. I don't get why I have been having panic attacks.:shrug: I also still am slightly anemic but nothing a few iron pills won't settle. But the doctor said to hold off on those until my post partum constipation clears up. I'm under strict orders to rest. My mom is here for the next 3 weeks so that is taken care of.

Anyways, between my m/c's, my son's scary and difficult pregnancy and labor and now my horrible recovery from my DD's delivery DH and I most definitely agreed that we were done. I was thinking of leaving the door open for a third (I used to want 3 or 4 kids) but this is all just too much. I think my body is telling me that pregnancy is not what I was meant to do. I have my two miracle rainbows and they're both healthy.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Starry. I certainly hope you feel 100% yourself soon, and that once you're healed a bit better in your lower regions, and the constipation stuff subsides, that those iron pills help. And boo the postpartum anxiety!!! :( I'm sorry you had to go back in, and have the transfusions. At least DH was able to hold down the fort while you were back in.

Yeah, we've decided that if Oscar makes his appearance safely (and alive...yes, I still freak myself out about this), then we are also done. Two children is all we can afford financially, and we'll have one of each gender, so...we feel very blessed and satisfied with that. In fact, when I have my c-section, I'll be having a tubal litigation done at the same time to seal the deal, so to speak.


----------



## Squig34

Wow Starry, sorry to hear you've had so much more trauma. Glad your mum will be there to help out for the next few weeks so you can rest and heal up and enjoy your little girl :hugs:


----------



## julesmw

Oh Starry - how awful! Just when all the fear is supposed to end, you have to go back in! I'm glad you are okay now and that your mom is there!!!!


----------



## julesmw

I'm full term today!!!!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## wookie130

Whoohoo, Jules! That's about the biggest milestone yet, next to your due date, and then of course, the birth!


----------



## Hope39

Get well soon starry xx


----------



## sunshine85

Congrats Jules!! :happydance: xx


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-glad things turned out okay but scary that you had to go back in! Hope you feel better soon and this anxiety thing goes away. 

Jules-congrats on full-term! I'm not far out from term and believe me, it can't come soon enough...:winkwink:

AFM-DH had to go to the ER yesterday. He was working in the shop and a piece of equipment went KABLOOEY, sending shards of metal into DH's belly. Thankfully, it wasn't that deep and most of the debris was deflected by his sweatshirt, but he still needed 4 internal stitches and 12 external ones, and the X-rays showed nothing made it into the chest cavity. He's fine other than feeling a little sore today and moans about moving too fast. (The nurse who taped the bandages didn't shave his very hairy chest so he's got medical tape pulling on chest hair. :haha: ) I wasn't informed of what happened until things were pretty much taken care of and they knew he'd be okay since my m-i-l didn't want me to worry and get put into labor. I felt fine yesterday despite all the stress but today, I'm feeling odd. Backache and alot of round ligament pain on the right side of my belly. LOTS of nerve twingey pain too. Not sure if sitting at the ER for an hour triggered my SPD or something else is going on but it feels like my back is out again and it's causing all kinds of pain. I can't wait until my next chiro appt...


----------



## sunshine85

Question my lovely ladies...since I am in bed with no energy and all googled out lol


So Tuesday I went in for a scan...I was at 8 weeks and 5 dayd then..

However, looking at my preggo calendars they have me at 8w6 days today...

How is that so? I am measuring ahead I guess??


Also did everyone or anyone do the progesterone and/or baby aspirin regimen with any of their pregnancies and did it work?

I never made it outta the 6-7 week mark so for this time to be ahead seems too perfect. Also my hcgs never rose appropriately with the others and with this one it did. I have heard the hb about 5 times now. At 7w5d it was at 158bpm is that good? Saw it Tuesday too but didn't get to hear it as the doc couldn't work the machine and the sono tech had left early.

I cannot seem to relax of course, this is my fourth go round with no live children. Plus, my boobs seem to have not hurt today, not sure if I should be worried :/


----------



## julesmw

Dairy - what a week! I hope your pain calms down now. And your poor hubby!

Sunshine - I wouldn't worry about the U/S being off. I was off by two to three days many times in the first tri. And I did the aspirin/progesterone thing this pregnancy as well. :flower:


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, your measurements will depend on who is doing them, how they're done, etc., and there can be quite a bit of variation. It is not an exact science by any means. You may be measuring a bit ahead, and by next week, behind. The week after that, who knows? LOL! It's not anything to stress over, unless your measurements are drastically behind (like an entire week), or ahead (which sometimes means that your O date was off). That hb for 7w5d is excellent!


----------



## dairymomma

Sunshine-exactly what Wookie said. Those measurements are so hard to get because baby is SO small. Think of it like this. At this point, they are trying to use sound waves to measure something the size of a raspberry in a HUGE bowl of Jello. It's not easy and those measurements can vary so much based on so many things. Both my kids measured a week smaller than my dates at every ultrasound and fundal height said the same, yet with this baby, I measured the spot on with ov dates at 6 and 7 weeks but then jumped ahead 4 days at my 20 week ultrasound. So go figure.

AFM-the pains settled down but I WAY overdid it today so my back is still sore. Bah. I think I'm nesting and that's why I had the energy to get so much done. Hopefully, right? :haha: And I'm seriously thankful that DH wasn't hurt worse. It could have been MUCH worse.


----------



## Starry Night

sunshine - your measurements sound fine. As the others said, it's not an exact science and every baby is an individual and will grow at their own rates. 

dairy - I'm so glad your dh is all right! I hate how suddenly these things can happen. I am glad your chiro is working. Just remember not to do too much. ;) So exciting to think how close your rainbow is getting. :)

jules - congrats on reaching term!!!

mitchi - your induction date is coming soon, isn't it? I guess it's time we all settled in to labour watch.


----------



## dancareoi

julesmw said:


> Dairy - what a week! I hope your pain calms down now. And your poor hubby!
> 
> Sunshine - I wouldn't worry about the U/S being off. I was off by two to three days many times in the first tri. And I did the aspirin/progesterone thing this pregnancy as well. :flower:

1 day is nothing to worry about, at this stage it's not an exact science!

I took progesterone from OV to week 28 of pg. I injected clexane daily from week 7 to week 28

My consultant advised against taking asprin.


----------



## sunshine85

So they just said I am in the 9th week!! Whew!! As I have said many times before, I have never made it out of the 6-7 week and those started off bad.

They used a doppler today, baby hb is at 168bpm at 9 weeks and some days :)

I was sooo anxious and nervous...

Last night my dad called. His girlfriend son was killed in a shooting at Walmart in Las Vegas. Two gunmen opened fire in the store and he carries a gun, tried to stop them and was killed. Two officers as well. Sad day, so hearing my baby hb brings my spirits up a little.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry- Big Hugs:hugs: ... I'm sure that was super scary! Hopefully you are feeling better and bonding with your little one!!

Sunshine- Yes.. I took a higher dose of progesterone and baby aspirin this pregnancy and didn't with others. I also took clomid to regulate my cycles and RX strength folic acid- so hard to say for sure what did the trick- But I am leaning towards the progesterone.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ladies- I know I am probably being paranoid but I feel like I haven't really noticed a difference in my bump size in the last couple weeks. I haven't really been keeping up with the "weekly" pictures to really monitor but I hope she is growing okay! Next doc appt. isn't for another 2 weeks (been 2 weeks since last measurement) so I won't know how she is growing til then blah. Haven't had a scan since 20 weeks!! and won't ever again unless complications arise. She is super active so I know she's in there :haha: I swear she doesn't sleep! I'm probably being just paranoid...


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-I've had the same thing happen and then all of a sudden, I notice that my clothes don't fit right anymore because my bump has shifted yet again. It's very possible that your little one is just shifting her position and it's changing your belly size/shape. My bump changed when we got baby to stay head down and now it shifts as baby twirls. S/he is usually laying spine down my right side facing my left hip but will spin back-to-back with me every few days yet. When the baby is back-to-back, I can tell because my bump tends to 'deflate' a little and I feel WAY more movement in the front. 

Sunshine-sorry to hear about the shooting but Yay! that you heard the hb. I am amazed that they got it on a doppler too at 9 weeks. That's SUPER good. The earliest I've ever heard the hb with a doppler was 10+4 and they typically don't try until I'm over 12 weeks.

AFM-way overdid it on Saturday and spent all day yesterday recuperating. If I stood up, my belly got hard and it wouldn't ease for minutes at a time. No cramping or discharge and the BH weren't regular so I just sat in a chair all day. Trouble was sitting gave me leg cramps and I was in agony by the time I went to bed. Feeling pretty good today and DH made me swear I wouldn't do too much. (I think he just doesn't want to milk cows for me tonight. :haha: )


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, OMG! I live in small town Iowa, and saw something about that Las Vegas shooting this morning on the news!!! How terrible, and I'm so sorry for your dad's GF's loss. What tragedy! :(


----------



## Starry Night

sunshine - oh my, I'm so sorry for your family's loss.:cry: I heard about the shooting on the news. So heartbreaking. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

That's terrible sunshine!! So sorry!!


----------



## ginny83

sunshine - so sorry to hear your family's sad news :( 


ugh - I've had more brown spotting. Basically on and off for the past 4/5 days. Left a message with my FS to let him know, I'm guessing he might get me to have another scan. I have a doppler at home but scared to use it now :(


----------



## dairymomma

Ginny-hang in there hon. Remember that not all spotting is a bad sign. Scary, sure, but not necessarily the end. I had spotting of all sorts (red, pink, brown, pinkish brown, etc.) and out right bleeding from 5+2 to 10+4 but every ultrasound showed baby was growing nicely and my uterus was empty. We still don't know where the blood came from since my urine tests came back clear too. Hope your doctor can get you in soon and you can get a reassurance scan.


----------



## ginny83

My FS called and he just wants me to double my progesterone - so I'll start taking 2 x 200 in morning and evening. 

I think because it's not getting worse everytime I get the spotting I'm still hopeful - but it is stressful and I was just soooo wanting to have a smooth pregnancy. Doesn't seem fair to have all added stress on top of what is a very stressful thing for me anyway! Even if I get past this spotting, it's from 12 weeks that things usually go wrong for me so I'm started to thing about that more and more as it gets closer. 

sorry just have to vent!


----------



## Hope39

Ginny do you take vaginal suppositories ? They can irritate your cervix and cause spotting hun

Xx


----------



## ginny83

I do - but never had this much spotting with the last pregnancy and I was on them too? I had 1 day of spotting with the last pregnancy. 

Ugh anyway, trying to stay positive!


----------



## Hope39

You could maybe try them the other way......

I did and it was so much nicer, ha ha, if that's possible. No mess at all :) x


----------



## wookie130

I took vaginal progesterone with my first rainbow pregnancy, and had no spotting at all. With this pregnancy, I'm sure it was the vaginal suppositories that caused all of the rather terrible spotting issues I had in the first tri with rainbow #2. Honestly, I even had some black clots, red clotty things (TMI, I know), and of course all of the bleeding and spotting led me to believe that it was over. And it never was, as proven by all of the ultrasounds I had, and the fact that in 2 days, I'll be 30 weeks along with this baby.

Keep your eye on it, Ginny. It is discouraging, I know. And, as you sadly know, it can mean the worst. But, it can also mean nothing, so hang tight!


----------



## sunshine85

Ginny deff could be the vaginal way you take the progest.

I take mine orally for that reason alone.


----------



## newlywedtzh

One day at a time Ginny- it's not over til it's over. Today you are still pregnant:)


----------



## ginny83

well started 2 suppositories last night and the spotting was the worst it's ever been this morning. Dark brown and quite a bit of it - also it looked a bit gritty? Anyway, going to try the other way and see if it makes a difference.

I was thinking about asking for another scan, but thought if I could find baby with the doppler I'll hold off to see if taking the progesterone the other way makes a difference - luckily I found bub (well 99% sure I found it!) 

It's just stressful and a little bit of me cant help but think that maybe this is a sign that the placenta isn't developing properly - which would make sense as my babies usually die when the placenta is suppose to be fully taking over (12-16 weeks)

I honestly think we'll have to stop trying if we lose another baby after 12 weeks. it's just too heartbreaking


----------



## Hope39

Keeping everything crossed for you ginny

I stayed on progesterone till 16w, maybe a bit longer as I had loads spare. Stay on it as long as you can xx


----------



## julesmw

Mitchi - any news or updates?


----------



## Starry Night

ginny - :hugs: Spotting is always stressful. I hope it's just one of those things and that a healthy placenta that can support a baby to term is beginning to grow.

Mitchi - thinking of you! Hope all goes smoothly for you and baby. Your rainbow is almost here!!


----------



## dancareoi

Ginny, I was in progesterone until 28 weeks. I didn't stop it suddenly I went from 2 a day then to 1 a day


----------



## sunshine85

Finally felt comfortable enough to put a ticker


----------



## Mitchi

Hi all

Team yellow became team blue! We have a beautiful boy named Daniel Rhys, who arrived at 12.13 on 11th June, weighing in at 8lb. Started the induction with propess on Monday afternoon and not a lot really happened. Then went on to have 2 prostins on Tuesday and had some minor irregular contractions but not a lot happened. Wednesday morning waters broke naturally and this kick started labour and was having contractions every 3-5 mins. 3 hours later and only cocodamol as pain relief (because they wouldn't examine me!), they examined me and I was fully dilated! Went to labour ward and started pushing, and half way through getting him out all the contractions died off. Ended up with a spinal block and a forceps delivery. I've torn quite a lot and lost about a pint and a half if blood so still on hospital at the moment. Baby also a little bit jaundiced. Other than that we are ok and very happy! 

Who's next on labour watch!


----------



## ginny83

Congrats mitchi!! Hope you start feeling better soon xx


----------



## julesmw

So happy for you, Mitchi!!!!!


----------



## Squig34

Wonderful news Mitchi, congratulations! Hope you're feeling better soon.

sunshine- sorry to hear of your family's loss but glad all is going well with baby.

Ginny - hope all is ok. Maybe another scan would put your mind at ease? I'm getting not so much spotting as brown or pinkish brown cm, usually in the evenings. I take 2 x 200mg progesterone daily, vaginally. I've had a tiny bit of actual spotting but nothing like my other pregnancies. I think it is just cervical irritation. Hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Been trying the progesterone the other way and spotting has calmed down to the point my cm ius back to white today :) hoping irritation was the reason for it! Squig when I saw spotting I more so mean brown cm, except for that bad morning it looked a but more than cm. I actually find it less messy the other way too


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Mitchi xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Mitchi!!! Look after yourself and rest as much as you can!!


----------



## wookie130

Congratulations, Mitchi! Sounds like it was a rough delivery, but what matters in the end, is that he's here safely, and that your recovery is smooth, and you're home soon!


----------



## dairymomma

Mitchi-Congrats! Sorry it was a little harder labor in the end but sounds like all is well now and your little one is here. As for labor watch, I'm not sure. I don't think it's me. I still have 5 weeks to go. So I'm not far off but I think there's a few before me yet.

Sunshine-love the ticker! I remember how nervous I was to put mine up because I was worried I'd 'jinx' things. But then I thought "F-IT! I'm getting a ticker cuz I want to!" :) It made it seem a little more real to me.

Ginny-hopefully your spotting stays away now. I've never done progesterone that way as I've only ever taken the oral kind but I do know that vaginal progesterone can cause irritation so FX that's all it was.

AFM-After an especially long and tiring week and facing an even busier, more tiring week filled with appts galore as well as the funeral for my DH's grandpa (who died yesterday quite unexpectedly), I get this FB message from my cousin. "Don't take this the wrong way but you post an awful lot about how your kids get into mischief. Where are you when this is going on? In the bathroom? I just worry this is going to get worse once the baby comes." So now I'm wondering. Was it bad of me to post about how the kids fed the dogs a perfectly nice hunk of ham from the fridge and three days later post how they dumped a basket of clean clothes out the door into a mud puddle? Does this make me sound like the bad, neglectful mom my cousin is implying that I am? (The rest of her message was how her son is "so well-behaved" and how if she didn't trust him to be alone she'd even take him in the bathroom with her. Sorry, but I'm NOT going to take my 4.5 year old son in the bathroom with me when I'm at home just because I'm worried he'll dump out the Cheerios.) They don't do this 24 hours a day and honestly, I feel like this is just normal kid behavior. I think they are picking up on how much things will change with baby coming so maybe their antics have picked up a little bit but it's not like they are being hugely destructive or anything. Aside from these two incidents that I posted, they've just done the typical kid stuff-dump out all their toys, empty the book shelf, cut their hair if they find the scissors, etc. And I'm trying not to read too much into her comments because 1. she is a nutcase (mostly unmedicated bi-polar disorder) and 2. she shouldn't be throwing stones when she's CONSTANTLY posting stuff about her relationship (and lack thereof) with her son's father. (They fight bad enough that he serves her with divorce papers almost weekly but 2 days later, they're 'good'.) I sent her a message back saying I wasn't taking it personally and explained that my kids don't get into mischief like this all day long, that these were isolated incidents. We'll see if she responds but I'm so irritated with her. I know it's pg hormones and just her whole attitude but now I'm wondering if someone else feels the way she does and if I need to start worrying that CPS will be showing up. :dohh:


----------



## ab75

Dairymomma, my 2 are constantly into everything, is that not how kids learn and explore. I think your cousin is being a bit rude xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Dairy- this is the line up... Jules- you're next!! Any sign of labor yet? 


Jules
Jenny
Dairy
Tracie
Wookie
Newly
Hope

dairy- people (including family) should keep their opinions to themselves. What you posted sounded like funny stories of kids being kids. I found them quite hilarious :haha: I don't know why she felt entitled to share her unsolicited opinion on your parenting.


----------



## Starry Night

Mitchi - congratulations!!! And what a lovely name for your little boy (it's my son's name as well). I'm sorry your induction was so drawn out and the delivery rough but am glad you're now both doing well and that your precious rainbow is here. So wonderful! :)

dairy - what a silly comment from a silly person. I hate when people get self-righteous about how great of parents they are. It's not even humanly possible to keep your eyes on your kids 100% of the time. We all have to sleep sometimes and at some point the kids have to let us have some privacy in the bathroom. And kids are clever. They can get into anything. I thought your stories were funny. :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. I usually just let her comments roll off my back but I'm super tired right now and hormonal/emotional so it just hit me in a bad way. I messaged with her a bit after and she seems like she understands. Still, it irked me that she felt she needed to stick her nose in. But I'm doing better. I logged off FB and think I will just avoid it for a few days. Seems best.


----------



## dancareoi

Kids will be kids! Shows they have some character. I'd be more worried if they sat still and quiet all the time!

I now have 4 and there's always something going on or happening, never a quiet moment!

I think there may be a little green eyed monster in her!

This time last year, I was on a list of who's next and now my little rainbow is 9 months old!


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Mitchi!!


----------



## Hope39

Lovely news Mitchi 

So glad he is finally here 

Xx


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> Dairy- this is the line up... Jules- you're next!! Any sign of labor yet?
> 
> 
> Jules
> Jenny
> Dairy
> Tracie
> Wookie
> Newly
> Hope
> 
> dairy- people (including family) should keep their opinions to themselves. What you posted sounded like funny stories of kids being kids. I found them quite hilarious :haha: I don't know why she felt entitled to share her unsolicited opinion on your parenting.

Even though I'm bottom of the list, my stomach churns knowing only 6 more to go then me, 

Xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope some of the anxiety is subsiding for you hope and that you're starting to get excited!


----------



## Hope39

I'm not really anxious, not too excited either, lol. I do have excited moments now and then. I try not to think about it too much, work keeps me busy, I'm just knuckling down and doing as much work as I can when I can

I have 42 tax returns to do in 9 months, I'm trying to do them in 6 months before baby gets here, gah :(

Xx


----------



## julesmw

Had an appt today. Baby's HB is hanging out a little low still, and when they did a scan, it took a bit of prodding and several minutes before they were happy with her movements. She was probably in a sleep cycle. Either way, the DR wants to induce to be safe. He is calling me tonight to schedule it. They also did a membrane sweep. I was only at a 1 1/2, maybe a 2, so my body is not ready for labor. I am going to take a long walk in a bit and just hope and pray I go into labor on my own. I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow. He usually wouldn't induce before 39, but may induce next week since baby is being so sluggish. I can't wait until he calls and I know what is going on!


----------



## julesmw

newlywedtzh said:


> Dairy- this is the line up... Jules- you're next!! Any sign of labor yet?
> 
> 
> Jules
> Jenny
> Dairy
> Tracie
> Wookie
> Newly
> Hope

No :nope: Had a sweep today, but it didn't put me into labor. Still waiting on my DR to call and tell me when he plans to induce. Not handling the anxiety very well. :nope:


----------



## ginny83

Jules - glad your Dr is being extra cautious 

As for Facebook I usually take everything everyone posts with a bug grain of salt. Just like those o people that only post about how perfect their children/family are - I'm sure it's only the highlights


----------



## newlywedtzh

Jules - was she sluggish two scans in a row and that's why he is concerned? Try not to worry just think that you will get to meet ur little one sooner than u thought


----------



## Sheffie

Hey all! Just wanted to pop in and say I'm still here. I read updates everyday, but I've been visiting family the past month so I wasn't replying much. Congrats on the new babies!

Diary- just wanted to say that your cousin is insane and completely rude. The stories sounded funny to me. Who wants to hear about kids being angels on FB? She needs to get off her high horse and chill out! I may have gone off on someone for saying something like that to me, lol.

Afm- I'm getting close to 12 weeks now. My next appt is next Wednesday. I'm nervous cause I haven't had a check up in 3 weeks. My last appt was totally fine. HB of 182 and all tests normal. This is way further than I'm use to getting, so it's uncharted territory for me! I'll feel a lot better after I see/hear my little one again. I'm cautiously excited to finally get to a stage in pregnancy where people can see that I'm pregnant and I can actually tell them! But I'm sure these nerves will never go away... Or the emotions. Yesterday I cried watching a preview for a movie about a dolphin named hope, lol. I'm trying to count my blessings that I've been feeling pretty good with the morning sickness meds my doctor have me. My sister is 3 weeks ahead of me and still puking her guys out :-/ I get nauseous here and there, but nothing like that. Hoping it's not a bad sign! Though no cramping or bleeding (not that there ever was with my m/c's). The appt next week is to measure everything to make sure baby is healthy without any defects, so it should be really interesting (and terrifying)!


----------



## julesmw

DR called - I'm being induced on Tuesday. I'll be 38w 3d. I had contractions for a while after my sweep yesterday and then again for a couple of hours in the middle of the night, and a few this morning so far. I hope its dilating me a little more before the big day. I can't believe I'm going to be holding her in three days! Now to get through those three days without worrying.....:roll:


----------



## Squig34

Jules, good luck!

Also, I'm sure some of you ladies have mentioned having some bleeding in your pregnancies and all was still well? I had a little red bleeding yesterday afternoon over a couple of hours. It stopped, but now about 24 hours later, it's started again. I already have a scan booked for Monday, and I'm not totally without pregnancy symptoms, but I am anxious - yesterday I didn't feel great and was basically in bed most of the day, so it's not like I overexerted myself. Same today, as I was sitting in a car most of the day and then having a nap.


----------



## julesmw

Squig - I spotted pink for 3 1/2 weeks in the first tri - from about 7w 4d on. Never found out why, and was 100% sure I was losing her. I spotted again red at 19w 2d, and again at about 32w? (not sure of the time of that last one). I hope your scan goes well and everything is okay. :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Jules :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well?

I had a scan today, roughly about 6 weeks. Baby too tiny to measure as they don't do transvaginal. Here is the little pear drop.
 



Attached Files:







Baby 2.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dairymomma

Jules-As a pp said, i'm sure your dr is just be cautious. And so exciting that you get to meet your baby in just a few more days! 

Sheffie-I know that uncharted territory feeling. I had 3 m/c before I had my son so every moment after 10 weeks was new to me. But you are almost to 2nd tri! Yay!

Zebra-lovely scan pic. We always like to see those on this thread.

Squig-I had daily red bleeding or pink spotting/discharge from 5+2 to 9+4 or something. It didn't matter if I was on bed rest or up and around, I'd have something red or pink coming out of me every day. Mostly it was tinged cm but a few times it was outright red bleeds that would have stained a pad if I hadn't been on the toilet. Then I didn't have any spotting for about a week before having one last bleed thing at 10+4. I had 2 official ultrasounds (6 and 7 weeks) to check on viability and look for a bleed but both showed my uterus was empty other than baby. My urine tests came back negative for infection and blood so we don't know where the bleeding was coming from but I didn't have a cervical check so it's possible/probable, I had a little cervical erosion or irritation that was causing the bleeds. Many times I was convinced I was miscarrying because I was cramping and bleeding but here I am at 35 weeks and everything looks good. I know bleeding can cause worry and anxiety and I know all too well that bleeding usually can lead to a loss BUT I'm also proof that bleeding doesn't have to end in miscarriage. Hang in there hon and hopefully the spotting stops soon. :hugs:

AFM-MAJORLY bad round ligament pain last night. It seriously felt like my right RL was ripping in half and it got so bad I just put my kids to bed over an hour early and climbed into bed myself. I'm fine now this morning so I know I just overdid it yesterday but for the life of me, I can't figure out what I did. I didn't do any extra lifting, walking, moving, or anything. I took it easy most of the day because I was feeling super tired. Other than that, I'm starting to notice my BH are getting stronger and I have alot of ewcm in the mornings. FX my body is gearing up for labor in another 10 days! I so need to have this baby....My back, pelvis, belly are all begging for relief. :haha:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I can feel my husband pulling away. He doesn't talk about baby. He doesn't want to listen to babies heartbeat etc. I know he's scared but I am too. I need him. 

Did anyone else's do this?


----------



## sunshine85

Congrats Mitchi!!!!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Babycakes92

Hey all. 
So tested positive on around 5 out of 7 tests i did. Dr took my implant out yesterday. I have had 3 m/c in the past so a little terrified. Waiting on an urgent scan to confirm/find out dates. Just thought I would pop in and say hi.


----------



## Hope39

brunettebimbo said:


> I can feel my husband pulling away. He doesn't talk about baby. He doesn't want to listen to babies heartbeat etc. I know he's scared but I am too. I need him.
> 
> Did anyone else's do this?

Aw BB, it is a scary time for you both

My OH never really pulled away as such, we didn't speak about being pregnant much, had been there so many times before so took 1 day at a time, for most part of the first tri i ignored the fact I was pregnant until day before a scan then I would be anxious. We have only really spoke about this one when I got to 16ish weeks I think , don't get me wrong we did mention it and discuss but not much, we didn't want to get our hopes up

I banned myself from purchasing a Doppler :) just told myself what will be will be, listening to a hb isn't going to change whether I miscarried or not, just one of my daft coping mechanisms :) I totally understand why you all
Want to use them, just wasn't for me 

Xx


----------



## Starry Night

Squig - I had loads of heavy, red bleeding with my son's pregnancy up until 14 weeks and he'll be 3 years old next month. Spotting is always scary but it ain't over till it's over. Good luck with your scan on Monday. :hugs:

jules - wow, not much longer at all! I really hope all goes smoothly with your induction and that baby makes a quick entrance to the world.

dairy - the RL pains are terrible, aren't they? Your LO will be here soon too! Loads of rainbows are about to appear.

bb - I think men use pulling away as a coping mechanism. It's kind of broken as their partners are just the people to support them in their tough times. Right now my DH is going through his own stressful time and it's hard to see him pull away because I could really use him too. I keep talking to him about it and that seems to be all I can do. He claims he isn't aware he is doing it in the moment. But yeah, it's tough. My DH read comics/magazines while I was in labour and the doctor even had to scold him to come support me but he claims he doesn't remember it that way at all. Silly men.


----------



## Squig34

Well it wasn't good news at the scan; baby had died just after the last scan. Thanks for all your supportive comments nonetheless. I guess the red spotting was the miscarriage trying to start but the progesterone maybe held it off. I'm going in for tablets on Wednesday, but I think that perhaps stopping the progesterone may start things before then.


----------



## ab75

Sorry again Squig. I hope you get your rainbow soon xx
Good luck Jules xx
Bb, my dh says he would rather not talk too much about baby until we have been for scan, he will talk about it if I do, but not much. He says he's too worried after 5 mc's xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi guys had my first scare. Been feeling really rundown lately but for the sake of not being that pregnant woman who acts disabled I've just been pushing myself. After a long day in the sun, I ended up in the hospital with contractions every 3 minutes. Severely dehydrated. FFN test came Back negative and my cervix remained closed. They relyctantly discharged me even though I was still having contractions every 5 minutes after 2.5 bags of IV fluids and 4 hours of being monitored. Still having them but about every 30 mins or so. Have an appt today to make sure I'm not dilating. I hope I just overdid it. I'm going to start listening to my body more and saying no to things when I don't feel up to it. I made so many mistakes at work last week cuz I was just so out of it. :dohh: but baby seems unaffected and doing well. The first 2 weeks of third tri have been rough so far


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh no squig I posted before seeing your post. I'm so so sorry. Big hugs:hugs: will u be able to get any testing done on the baby? Please take care of yourself <3


----------



## ginny83

sorry again squig. take it easy on yourself. It's such a hard journey xx


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies. 

Newly - I hope so. The last time I don't think the tissue was even tested but it was a different hospital so hopefully this one won't cock things up. Sorry to hear about your scare, I hope you did just overdo it and that all is well.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Squig I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## julesmw

Oh Squig - that's rotten. :nope: I hope they can run some tests and give you an answer this time. :nope:


----------



## sunshine85

Squig so sorry :( 


Praying you have your rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Squig - I am so sorry. :hugs:

newly - I hope the contractions settle for you soon. There is nothing to "prove" to anyone so continue to listen to your body and take it easy. Not everyone is able to run around until their due dates.


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-I posted on RMC too but thinking of you and sending :hugs: So sorry to hear your news and hope you get some answers this time.

Newly-hope your contractions stop here pretty soon. Hang in there! :hugs:

AFM-36 week appt today and Group B strep test. Dr was happy with things overall even though I've jumped up in weight gain yet again (4lb in 2 weeks) and the swelling is back. My bp was elevated for the 2nd appt in a row but it was still 'normal' (128/89) and no protein in my wee so he figured it was just the stress of my day/week. (I left a funeral to go to my appt and was feeling slightly more emotional. Also have a jam-packed week of appts and errand running too and it's been preying on my mind.) It dropped to 123/83 by the time I left so dr said we'll just monitor things for now. Cervix is 1cm dilated and softening but still long so he doesn't think things will happen this week (which is good) and he knows that I was this way with my kids so it's still possible for me to end up in labor in a week. (Hopefully!)


----------



## julesmw

I head to the hospital in the morning. I'm starting to get a little nervous thinking about the unknowns - sure hope I can sleep tonight! I have to be there in 7 1/2 hours. Ikes!


----------



## Madrid98

Si sorry squig!! :hugs:

Bb my dh has been exactly the same after the mc's. He doesn't want to know until I'm showing and I've had the 13 weeks scan. That's how they protect themselves. 

Good luck jules!!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck Jules xx


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Jules!

Dairy - hope things settle down in your body in spite of your stressful week and that you get everything done that has to be done.


----------



## Hope39

So sorry Squig

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Dammit, Squig. I'm so sorry. :hugs: I pray you get some answers, and in that, some solutions. Please take care.

Newly! You need to chill, woman! Settle down!!! You want to keep that baby cooking in there. Please kick your feet up, lay on your left side, drink plenty of water, and relax as much as humanly possible.


----------



## wookie130

Jules! Today is the day! Looking forward to your baby news, and GOOD LUCK! You'll do awesome. Just go with it! <3


----------



## newlywedtzh

wookie130 said:


> Newly! You need to chill, woman! Settle down!!! You want to keep that baby cooking in there. Please kick your feet up, lay on your left side, drink plenty of water, and relax as much as humanly possible.

Don't worry Wookie - I'm done haha I'm staying in the Air conditioning for the rest of the summer with a water bottle lol... contractions are still happening but definitely have slowed and I don't feel most of them now. Nurses said after the uterus is hyper stimulated it takes a few days for it to calm down. Still keeping an eye on it and I'll have my cervix checked on Friday. 

Good Luck Jules! Thinking of you.

also just another vent session: my mom is driving me crazy!!! She keeps commenting on my weight. I've gained 25 lbs.. and yes I can see it a little in my arms, legs and face but she's acting like I've gained 100lbs!! These are just a few things she's said to me in the last 24 hours "I think people thought you were just gonna have a belly" and that I look like Kim Kardashian pregnant! She gained like 70lbs!! I cried when I got home lol I already feel self conscious. I don't think she means to be hurtful, she just doesn't realize what she's saying. She'll then go on to say how she never gained any weight in her pregnancies - She was also 6 years younger than I am now when she had me. ay yi yi


----------



## Zebra2023

Good luck Jules :)

Hope everyone else is good :)

I had a scan today to check baby, all is ok thank God as I have suffered some bleeding :(


----------



## Starry Night

newly - don't listen to your mom. You're still in the healthy weight-gain zone and everyone is different. It's possible you're taking after the women in your dad's side of the family. I get pregnant everywhere. I gained 50 pounds this pregnancy and I've already lost over 20 pounds just from nursing (part time) and losing all the water I've retained. I've known lots of skinny girls to get "poofy" all over during pregnancy and they lose it quickly. And I think the media really picked on Kim Kardashian unfairly (for once) though it didn't help she picked really unflattering outfits.

jules - good luck! Will be labour stalking. :)


----------



## wookie130

I would be one of the poofy pregnant ladies. With Hannah, I went from a size 4 to a size 10/12 like NOTHING. I gained about 60 lbs. with her, and I dropped 30 almost immediately after she was born. This time, there hasn't been quite that much weight gain, as I've "only" gained around 25 lbs or so...and since this is our last child, I'll really work on my figure after he's arrived, and my incision is healed, etc.

What is it with moms? I just keep telling myself that one day, I'll make tactless rude thoughtless comments to Hannah and Oscar, and they'll be annoyed by it too. :rofl:


----------



## GRGirl

Hi all! I decided for my mental health I had to take a break from internet boards because I was too stressed out. I'm now 26 weeks tomorrow and it's been a rough pregnancy but baby and I are still here (he just kicked me, actually). Still nervous about things and worry incessantly but I'm getting slightly better.

Still due 9/24 and have an OB appt this Thursday. Gained about 16-17 lb so far which OB says is good but I'm HUGE!! No cute little bump for me :(


----------



## Starry Night

I weighed myself and I've lost another 10 pounds in the past few days...so 30 pounds down. I still need to lose 30 pounds though as I have the 10 pounds from my two miscarried pregnancies to lose. I've never been skinny. I have to work hard to even get within sniffing distance of my healthy BMI. After DS I had lost all 60+ pounds I had gained plus an extra 10 but my weight loss plateaued a point above my healthy BMI and it just wouldn't budge. I figure I'm meant to be slightly pudgy as even at my skinniest I've always had a roly poly tummy. :shrug:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ugh what a rough week. I just got in a big fight with my mom. I texted her and just said I'm feeling a little self conscious and I know she doesn't mean anything by it but I'm hormonal and sensitive and commenting on my weight makes me upset. 

So she calls me.... And says ...."Omg you are soooooooo Hormonal" 

She must forget what it's like to be pregnant. Or all of her common sense went out the window. I was offended, and said mom those are the kinds of comments I'm talking about. And she flipped out. Saying what did I expect her to say when I asked her about my weight. I said I expect you to make me feel good about myself! And she said " so you want me to lie" I got so upset I just hung up and cried. We have a pretty good relationship I don't kno how she doesn't understand the things she's saying are insensitive. Ugh now I'm all upset and still contracting and worrying and I think I need a donut and a hot bath :( lol yes I'm hormonal but any pregnant woman would be upset when you make comments on their weight gain!


----------



## dairymomma

Zebra-glad things are okay and baby is doing good. Bleeding is always scary and it adds an extra level of anxiety when you have a history of losses. Hang in there!

Starry-nice to see that number creeping down, right? That darn scale keeps ticking upwards for me right now...:haha:

Newly-I think moms feel like because they are our moms, they can get away with saying anything they want. And don't feel self-concious about your weight gain. I'm pushing 40lb right now and that's DOUBLE what I gained with each of my other kids. I'm currently a full 57 lbs heavier than I was just over a year ago and it's scary for me to think I need to lose almost 60 lbs just to get to that point again. (And that's still a good 60lb from my 'goal weight' too! As of right now, I have to lose 120lb to be a 'healthy' BMI again! Now THAT'S scary...) And I'm a half-puffy/pillowy pg lady. My arms are a teeny bit flabbier than normal, my legs are noticably jigglier but not overly so, but my booty is as big as my belly! My face is still thin and my hands don't look pudgy so I gain it all in my butt, belly, and boobs. I look massive even though I'm measuring right on. :dohh: What I'm learning is each pregnancy is different and each woman is different. I'd take what your mom is saying with a grain of salt (hard I know when you are pregnant and hormonal and going through a bit of a scare) and just enjoy this time. Not all of us are those lucky ladies who get a belly and nothing else.

GRgirl-glad to see you back. Hope you are able to start relaxing a little more soon!

AFM-Hot. Sticky. Ugh. 80's right now and I'm feeling every single one of those 80 degrees. It sucks being pg when it's hot and humid. Blah...And the baby is sitting directly on a bunch of nerves near my bladder so every time s/he gets the hiccups, I have this lightning bolt of nerve pain and the strongest urge to pee every 2 seconds until the hiccups stop. :dohh: But in good news, my pelvis was in place today and the chiro was happy with things. I'm down to seeing her once a week until delivery. One more week and then baby can come. One more week...


----------



## vietmamsie

Good Luck Jules!

Newly - Don't listen to your mom! 25 pounds is nothing. thats how much i gained in the first tri! I gained 60 pounds total if it makes you feel any better!


----------



## confuzion

Hi girls. Wondering if I could join you? Seems most of you are pretty far along but I'm having a hard time relating to other gals because even though there's many PAL, not many are PARL and I don't really feel like I belong anywhere right now.

I honestly in my heart of hearts don't think I will ever have a successful pregnancy. Including this one. Did any of you feel this way? At what point in the pregnancy did it change (if it did)? I'm just feeling so negative all the time.


----------



## julesmw

Madelyn Grace was born at 2:13 p.m. weighing 6 lb 7 oz, 19 1/4 inches long. So happy right now!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Taurus8484

Beautiful jules xx love the name


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats jules!! She's gorgeous!!!

Newly just ignore the weight comments as much as you can! This is only 9 months in your life and once you have your baby girl you can get rid of all the extra weight. That's if you're left with lots because after labour you'll be at least 10lbs lighter. 
I've put on less weight with each pregnancy but it was never intentional. I think is because I'm just a busy bee and that helps. 

Confuzion welcome to the parl thread! Congratulations on your bfp!! I understand how you feel and many of us have been there thinking we won't ever make it. If you want a baby you need to go through all this uncertainty and pain I'm afraid. That's parl and isn't easy but, once you get your baby, is so worth it!!! 
Have you had any tests done? Any explanations for previous losses?


----------



## confuzion

Thank you Madrid. I guess you're right. I just wish I could enjoy pregnancy again.

I've had quite a few tests done. Clotting tests, thyroid tests, ANA, and all normal.

The only real answer we ever had was from my second MMC. Fetal tissue analysis showed she was 45X Turner's and most likely incompatible with life. But no explanation for my other 2 losses.

Just doing progesterone, baby aspirin, and some extra folate this time around.

Seeing an RPL specialist on the 1st of July and hoping he has more suggestions. Or insight on my old test results/ recommendations for new tests.

Gorgeous girl jules! Congratulations.


----------



## ginny83

Newly I've absolutely ballooned and Im only 10 weeks. I think it's the steroids though! 

Jules - congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jules she is beautiful :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Beautiful Jules! :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Jules, she's beautiful. 
C, I never believed I would ever have a baby until Zoe was in my arms. I cried so hard when it was time to leave hospital with her that the nurses thought that I was worried about leaving, but it was the first time in 5 pregnancies that I had got to leave with my baby and I just was soooooo happy. Even with Zara and now this one I still have all the same worries. RPL takes the shine of pregnancy a bit, I think, but it is worth it when you have your rainbow in your arms, and YOU WILL!!! Xx


----------



## ginny83

confuzion - I really struggle with parl. I'm coming up to my "danger zone" since most of my losses have occurred 12-16 weeks and am really freaking out. Nothing feeling reassuring either. Ive had scans in the past and then the baby has died a couple of days later. Even with using my doppler I'm worried that I'm just not going to find a heartbeat the next time I use it. At the moment I feel like this feeling of being worried won't ever go away, but I'm hoping as the pregnancy progresses and hopefully I get to the later stages I might start feeling a bit more confident about things. One day at a time x


----------



## Madrid98

Confuzion, for many parl ladies the progesterone and baby aspirin does the trick. I really hope it's the same with you!

Ab you're so right! There's always a part of us that will doubt and each pregnancy comes with fear. 

Ginny when is your next scan?


----------



## ginny83

Not til 8th July, I'll be 12+6. I found the heartbeat with the Doppler today though.


----------



## Hope39

ginny83 said:


> Not til 8th July, I'll be 12+6. I found the heartbeat with the Doppler today though.

That's reassuring Ginny after your spotting xx


----------



## ab75

Yay Ginny thats fab. I want a doppler but know that I would drive myself and dh crazy with one xx


----------



## Hope39

Beautiful Jules x


----------



## Madrid98

ginny83 said:


> Not til 8th July, I'll be 12+6. I found the heartbeat with the Doppler today though.

Are you using the Doppler every day? I used to with my 1st rainbow but not so much with my last pregnancy. It was a bit stressful if I used it but also when I didn't. Parl is so hard!!!


----------



## ginny83

That's how I feel with it Madrid, stressful either way! My 2nd miscarriage I used the Doppler everyday and its how I found out the baby had passed away as one day I couldn't find the heartbeat where I had everyday since like 9 weeks. Then with my last pregnancy I was offered weekly scans so decided not to use the Doppler, but I then found the scans were really stressfuland something I worried about every week and of course it was a total surprise when the last scan showed no heartbeat. So this pregnancy I've got back to the Doppler but not using iut everyday, everyday few days or so.


----------



## wookie130

Lots of us have experienced PARL. It absolutely sucks, until that rainbow baby arrives, and is finally in our arms. It's a long, and often heartbreaking journey. For me, it took lots of individual counseling, group therapy, progesterone, Clomid, and baby aspirin to have my rainbow Hannah. I needed progesterone for this pregnancy, and there were many times early on when I believed it was over...


----------



## ginny83

Hopefully I've found my right combo of meds too. Last time I was on clexane, aspirin and progesterone. This time I'm on those plus steroids, intralipids and estrogen. Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

confuzion- we have definitely all felt that same way, i still feel that way sometimes! I think once I hit the 2nd tri (never did before) i started to feel more confident. And I also only took baby aspirin, progesterone, and extra folic acid with this pregnancy and it seemed to have done the trick!

Jules- she is beautiful congrats!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was totally over the weight comments, wasn't even going to bring it up... I think i got really mad when she made the hormonal comment. I feel like if you google what not to say to a pregnant woman the top two things would be a. comment on their weight and b. call them "hormonal" it's basically saying "You're just crazy and you're feelings aren't warranted or rational" I'm pretty sure hormones or not, no woman would like their weight commented on. I just thought it was so insulting. How would she like it if she just told me I was being insensitive towards her and then I respond with "Omg you are soooo menopausal" ... we havent spoke since last night.


----------



## ginny83

lol at menopausal comment - I would have loved to seen a reaction to that!!

Yeah, I don't understand why anyone would ever comment on a woman's weight (ever!) except to say they look great and that's it.


----------



## newlywedtzh

lol I didn't say it.. but I wish I would have..

About the dopplers- I was on the fence about getting one as I thought it would make me even more paranoid, but honestly it helped ease the anxiety for me between doctor appointments. I didn't go crazy with it like I thought.. only using it every so often in a time of anxiety. I think it helped me relax more than anything.


----------



## brunettebimbo

The doppler has helped me loads too :)

Had another reassurance scan today. Baby measuring spot on :cloud9:

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/14E49201-CF3B-4BAB-9F1F-D6B474D61D13_zps0a6lgfix.jpg


----------



## confuzion

Thank you so much ladies! Your responses have made me feel a little more normal/sane. I just have to suck it up I guess. All the fear and anxiety will be worth it.

ginny - what you said about the anxiety of weekly scan really hits home. I don't think I could handle that emotionally to be honest. I've chosen not to do any early scans this time around (waiting until 10 weeks and may even decide to wait longer). I've also had everything be perfect on a scan and baby died later so I don't think it would reassure me anyway. Nothing would reassure me really.

Even having my betas tested caused me anxiety. My first number at 15 DPO came back at 174. My second at 24 DPO came back at 2168. So a doubling time of only 59.35 hours. Much lower than what seems to be the norm. Especially around BnB. We were told that was good but they would like me to come back for another test in two weeks. I was practically having panic attacks about it. Then I decided I wasn't going to do it and have felt so much better since that decision.

ginny - hopefully this new med combo gets you out of your 'danger zone' as you call it safe and sound with your rainbow.

wookie - I've already had quite a few 'it's all over' metldowns and I'm only at 6 weeks lol.

newlywed - thank you. I think making it to second tri would definitely help alleviate anxiety. I never made it that far either. Hope this protocol does the trick for me too. And I'm really sorry your mom has made you self-conscious about your weight. That's the last thing you need to be worrying about!! Besides 25 pounds is nothing.


----------



## confuzion

Congratulations bb. Amazing scan pic!


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Brunette! Looking great! Look at the little gummy bear!

Newly, yeah. Moms. I would hang on to that menopausal remark, as it's simply too good to NOT throw in there, if the big guns are necessary. :rofl: 

Can I just say, that being 7 1/2 months pregnant, it is not wonderful having to literally restrain my 15 month-old daughter for her pediatrician appointment during her shots? Ugh!!! I'm still sweating!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Jules-She's so sweet! Congrats! So who's up next? Still not me I'm afraid. :haha:

Confuzion-As we all on this thread know, PARL has it's own set of challenges. What you are feeling is totally normal when you have a history of recurrent miscarriage and as you say, there's just no way to get through it other than to just "suck it up". And as for your betas, they look fine to me. Sure some drs would say "Too low!" but I'm proof that a doubling time of more than 48 hours doesn't mean the end. In fact, with all of my successful pregnancies, my hCG has never doubled like it 'should' and yet here I am with a 4 year old, a 2.5 year old, and due in 4 weeks. (For reference, my numbers were 38 @ 13dpo, 236 @ 17dpo, and 1874ish at 5+2. Doubling time was 48 hours between first two draws but slowed after that. We saw baby and hb at 6+1.) And feel free to vent here. We all understand and know what it's like to be in your position. I myself have dealt with anxiety and panic attacks with my current pg and having had 8 losses makes for a very troubled first 15 weeks let me tell you. But once I start feeling a little more movement, it's easier to start believing it's real.

AFM-back ache today. Not labor back ache though. Feels like baby flipped from head down, facing my left hip to back-to-back. I'm starting to think I'm in for a whole lotta back labor and a sunnyside up baby again. Boo.


----------



## confuzion

Lol sorry to be weirdo dairymomma but from 17 DPO to 5+2 (roughly 23 DPO), that's actually still doubling every 48 hours. 48.17 hours. And your first 2 doubled every 36 hours. Which is faster than normal but seems to be on par with numbers I've seen on BnB.


----------



## Sheffie

Jules - beautiful! Congrats momma :)

Confusion - we all know the fear here. I've found pregnancy to be hard too. It seems like everyone I know around me is pregnant after one try and everything is going great. They are elated and telling everyone at 6weeks. It's crazy to me. I'm afraid to tell anyone anything or count on anything happening. It's hard when you want to plan ahead, but thinking about just causing anxiety! 

AFM - had a 12 weeks appt today to start the screening test for Down syndrome. This is the first ultrasound that my baby actually looked like a person... Or alien. But I could see the head and arms and hands and he/she was squirming around like crazy! It was quite surreal. I've never gone further than a fetal pole before so this is all just crazy to me. I keep thinking after each appt I'll relax a little... But it's short lived, lol. Temporary relief at least. Im only 12 weeks, and not "showing" but def fatter than usual... I'm kind of hoping that soon I'll look pregnant and not fat! I almost wish I was getting sick... All I want to eat is candy and pizza. My butt is going to get so big &#128553; I was looking through wedding pictures yesterday and just lamented looking that way lol. 

So when did you ladies tell the world you were pregnant? I've told my immediate family (I figure if tell them if it ended anyway) but I'm both afraid and anxious to tell everyone else. Is 13 weeks considered "safe" or maybe 16-18 weeks? 20? I seriously don't know. Also, how'd you do it? Facebook posts? Pictures? Postcards? My husband is all geared up to make a big silly thing of it. I'm usually not that into theatrics lol

Attached is baby sucking his/her thumb ;)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Sheffie! What a nice picture! <3


----------



## Hope39

Sheffie said:


> Jules - beautiful! Congrats momma :)
> 
> Confusion - we all know the fear here. I've found pregnancy to be hard too. It seems like everyone I know around me is pregnant after one try and everything is going great. They are elated and telling everyone at 6weeks. It's crazy to me. I'm afraid to tell anyone anything or count on anything happening. It's hard when you want to plan ahead, but thinking about just causing anxiety!
> 
> AFM - had a 12 weeks appt today to start the screening test for Down syndrome. This is the first ultrasound that my baby actually looked like a person... Or alien. But I could see the head and arms and hands and he/she was squirming around like crazy! It was quite surreal. I've never gone further than a fetal pole before so this is all just crazy to me. I keep thinking after each appt I'll relax a little... But it's short lived, lol. Temporary relief at least. Im only 12 weeks, and not "showing" but def fatter than usual... I'm kind of hoping that soon I'll look pregnant and not fat! I almost wish I was getting sick... All I want to eat is candy and pizza. My butt is going to get so big &#128553; I was looking through wedding pictures yesterday and just lamented looking that way lol.
> 
> So when did you ladies tell the world you were pregnant? I've told my immediate family (I figure if tell them if it ended anyway) but I'm both afraid and anxious to tell everyone else. Is 13 weeks considered "safe" or maybe 16-18 weeks? 20? I seriously don't know. Also, how'd you do it? Facebook posts? Pictures? Postcards? My husband is all geared up to make a big silly thing of it. I'm usually not that into theatrics lol
> 
> Attached is baby sucking his/her thumb ;)

I haven't done a FB announcement, we told family and friends as And when we seem them from 18w

Some people still don't know As I not seen them to tell them, one of best mates will kill me when we meet for lunch in next 2 weeks

Xx


----------



## Mitchi

Great news Jules. Congrats! xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations, Jules, what a gorgeous girl and a lovely name :)

Lovely scan pics BB & Sheffie :)


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, jules!! What a pretty, itty-bitty lady! So precious. :)

Welcome, confuzion. Congrats on your pregnancy. Hope this is finally your rainbow.

ginny - I hope the next couple of weeks pass quickly and you can get through your 'danger zone'. I also hope the doctor is kind and gives you lots of reassurance check ups.

Sheffie and BB - congrats on both of your beautiful scans!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies,

I dont post on here much anymore as my rainbow is over 1 now.......but just wanted to say that I still stalk here all the time. Dont have the heart to leave this thread as it was my lifeline to keep me sane for so many months..

Its so lovely to watch all you ladies progress with your pregnancies and see all the rainbow babies.........always makes me smile.

Special mention to Ginny.......Im pretty sure we were pregnant at the same time when you lost your rainbow so to see you back on here and going along so great makes my heart smile.......I really truly hope this is it for you and I will be logging in to see your rainbow in about 6-7 months time and follow you on this journey.

Dairy.......you always fill me with joy, cant believe your rainbow is nearly here!!

and 

Wookie.........you were just in front of me with your first rainbow by a couple of months so your name is familar also.

Hopefully..........fingers crossed.......I can join here again with you ladies real soon just got to get that BFP.....

Keep posting everyone and look forward to your journeys xx


----------



## dairymomma

Taurus-Howdy! Thanks for the kind words too. Sometimes a girl just needs a little boost.

Sheffie-awwww, love the scan pic. As for announcing, I told my m-i-l as soon as I found out because we work together and I was on meds that made me really dizzy and tired. I figured it was obvious so I spilled the beans to her. I told my family a few weeks later because I was bleeding and had to cancel a planned vacation because of it. I told the rest of the world (aka FB announcement) at 15 weeks but only because I've had a 14 week loss and was still a little nervous. I also noticed that one of DH's cousins (and an old friend of mine from school) had announced the day I was going to so I held off in order to let her have a few days of her own news before sharing mine. With my other kids, I spread the word at 12 weeks.

Confuzion-Ooops, I think it was actually 5+3, not 5+2. It's so hard to remember that far back now. I do know my 3rd draw should have been just over 2000 so I wasn't off by much on the doubling time but it had slowed, that much I remember. And for the record, I don't think it's weird that you double checked my math. I don't mind really because I've been guilty of doing so myself too. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Taurus! Yeah, I do remember you! Your little boy is a cutie! :) Good luck with TTC #2...my second rainbow is due in August, and while it's not quite the nail-biter my first successful pregnancy was, there have still been some hair-raising moments, I'll tell you.

I didn't tell anyone with Hannah until 14 weeks, and I was closer to 16 weeks with Oscar...although this time (with Oscar), I began to show around 10 weeks, so people were figuring it out on their own. :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sheffie- Such a cute pic! I told my immediate family right away- mostly for prayer and support from them... they knew my history and it was more of a "cross your fingers and say a prayer" announcement rather than a "I'm EXPECTING YAY!" announcement haha... I couldn't wait to do a big "FB" announcement though- something i was seeing from all of my friends over the last year that I couldn't wait to do myself... I did it at 14 and a half weeks, I think-after a doc appt. All of my losses were early so once I hit the 2nd tri i felt more confident... I was still shaking when I hit post... it's a big milestone to make the big announcement! 

Who is next up on labor watch?!


----------



## confuzion

Thank you starry :)

Lol dairymomma. I'm glad I didn't offend you by doing the math! And ok. I hope things turn out for me like they did for you. I TRY not to let it bother me too much.

Sheffie - beautiful scan pic!


----------



## dairymomma

Back to back baby, overdoing it, and not enough water today equals a very achy, back crampy mommy. I KNOW this isn't labor (not contractions really, more of an ache and baby is back to back so I know some of it is baby's positioning too) but man, am I uncomfortable and dearly wishing these pains are leading up to something in the next few days. If I'm going to be like this for another 3 weeks, I'm going to be a mess.


----------



## Madrid98

Maybe the baby decides to come sooner than you think dairy!! :thumbup:


----------



## dairymomma

Oh I hope so. But I think I'm hoping too much so I'm going to go up to my due date. :haha: DH keeps telling me I'm going to go 2 weeks over and have an August baby. I almost smacked him last night when he said that. :dohh:


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, is it you that's next?

I'm only 31 1/2 weeks along...


----------



## dairymomma

I didn't think so. I'll only be 37 weeks (hah! ONLY 37 weeks. you'd think I still have MONTHS to go instead of days...:haha: ) on Tuesday. I was thinking there was at least one more in front of me but maybe I'm wrong. I'm labor watching big time but hoping baby stays in until next weekend as next week is insanely busy with stuff that ABSOLUTELY needs to get done. As it is, I'm sneaking a load of baby stuff in the wash today because I literally have no idea when I'll have time to do it next week (DH has this thing about me doing unnecessary housework on Sunday so laundry is a no-no) and I'm going to pack my hospital bag tonight just in case. Feeling under the weather-headachey, slightly nauseated, super tired, and in the bathroom like every hour it seems to go poo-but I'm not reading anything into it. I've been eating crap food lately (re: donuts, packaged meals, fast food) and not much healthy stuff without pushing fluids even though it's been in the upper 70s-low 80s the last week so I'm thinking it's just slight dehydration mixed with a tummy temper tantrum and lack of quality sleep. Oh and I may have overdone it a wee bit yesterday. On my feet all day moving furniture (that I really had no business moving but thanks to nesting mode, I did anyway) so my feet were balloons and something in my neck is out of place now. Good thing I see the chiropractor tomorrow.


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Sheffie said:
> 
> 
> Jules - beautiful! Congrats momma :)
> 
> Confusion - we all know the fear here. I've found pregnancy to be hard too. It seems like everyone I know around me is pregnant after one try and everything is going great. They are elated and telling everyone at 6weeks. It's crazy to me. I'm afraid to tell anyone anything or count on anything happening. It's hard when you want to plan ahead, but thinking about just causing anxiety!
> 
> AFM - had a 12 weeks appt today to start the screening test for Down syndrome. This is the first ultrasound that my baby actually looked like a person... Or alien. But I could see the head and arms and hands and he/she was squirming around like crazy! It was quite surreal. I've never gone further than a fetal pole before so this is all just crazy to me. I keep thinking after each appt I'll relax a little... But it's short lived, lol. Temporary relief at least. Im only 12 weeks, and not "showing" but def fatter than usual... I'm kind of hoping that soon I'll look pregnant and not fat! I almost wish I was getting sick... All I want to eat is candy and pizza. My butt is going to get so big &#128553; I was looking through wedding pictures yesterday and just lamented looking that way lol.
> 
> So when did you ladies tell the world you were pregnant? I've told my immediate family (I figure if tell them if it ended anyway) but I'm both afraid and anxious to tell everyone else. Is 13 weeks considered "safe" or maybe 16-18 weeks? 20? I seriously don't know. Also, how'd you do it? Facebook posts? Pictures? Postcards? My husband is all geared up to make a big silly thing of it. I'm usually not that into theatrics lol
> 
> Attached is baby sucking his/her thumb ;)
> 
> I haven't done a FB announcement, we told family and friends as And when we seem them from 18w
> 
> Some people still don't know As I not seen them to tell them, one of best mates will kill me when we meet for lunch in next 2 weeks
> 
> XxClick to expand...

We were the same with our rainbow. Very close family knew. I was 17 weeks before we told our 3 kids and then gradually the news spread.

Dairy, best of luck xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

dairymomma said:


> I didn't think so. I'll only be 37 weeks (hah! ONLY 37 weeks. you'd think I still have MONTHS to go instead of days...:haha: ) on Tuesday. I was thinking there was at least one more in front of me but maybe I'm wrong. I'm labor watching big time but hoping baby stays in until next weekend as next week is insanely busy with stuff that ABSOLUTELY needs to get done. As it is, I'm sneaking a load of baby stuff in the wash today because I literally have no idea when I'll have time to do it next week (DH has this thing about me doing unnecessary housework on Sunday so laundry is a no-no) and I'm going to pack my hospital bag tonight just in case. Feeling under the weather-headachey, slightly nauseated, super tired, and in the bathroom like every hour it seems to go poo-but I'm not reading anything into it. I've been eating crap food lately (re: donuts, packaged meals, fast food) and not much healthy stuff without pushing fluids even though it's been in the upper 70s-low 80s the last week so I'm thinking it's just slight dehydration mixed with a tummy temper tantrum and lack of quality sleep. Oh and I may have overdone it a wee bit yesterday. On my feet all day moving furniture (that I really had no business moving but thanks to nesting mode, I did anyway) so my feet were balloons and something in my neck is out of place now. Good thing I see the chiropractor tomorrow.

Jenny is due anyday now then it's you hehe


----------



## wookie130

Is there anyone between me and Dairy, then?


----------



## dairymomma

newlywedtzh said:


> Dairy- this is the line up... Jules- you're next!! Any sign of labor yet?
> 
> 
> Jules
> Jenny
> Dairy
> Tracie
> Wookie
> Newly
> Hope

I went back a bunch of pages and found this list. Anyone missing off of it? And Jules had her baby so yeah, Jenny is next. One more day and I'm term!!! Baby-if you can hear me, hang on til Friday. Then it's all systems go! :haha: I've been slacking on my RLT drinking so I'm off to make another batch and get it chilling so I can enjoy it later today when the temps top out over 80 yet again.


----------



## wookie130

Whoa, there's lots of people in front of me! Phew, what a relief!!! :rofl:


----------



## Hope39

wookie130 said:


> Is there anyone between me and Dairy, then?

Isn't tracie in between you two, then after you it's newly then me
X


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hello Ladies- just checking in. Boy oh boy- considering how grateful I am to be actually pregnant and in the third tri happydance:) I swear once it hit it was like textbook - I am somewhat miserable haha. only 9.5 weeks to go right? 

Been thinking a lot about still birth lately- Ugh I don't know why these thoughts come into my head. At my birth prep class I asked the stupid question of if they see a lot of still births (why did I ask this- to torture myself I guess) and the answer was not what I wanted to hear. The nurse said sometimes they go through cycles where they see a lot. She did say it is usually women who have had no prenatal care (so something was wrong the whole time but they never had any scans to know) or cord injuries or premies. At least I'm somewhat out of the premie fear. I think viability is 95% at 30w. I guess I was just expecting a different answer. I also feel that there has been so many babies born, including rainbow babies lately... that what if I'm the one where something goes wrong. I'm trying not to let these thoughts get to me- but god is it scary. My nursery is complete, and my baby shower is in a couple weeks and I just don't know if I would be able to handle the devastation if something happened. I almost feel like I haven't even really let myself get super excited or bond with this baby bc I'm protecting myself against the unknown. I feel a lot of movement (and I def think baby is transverse and it is so uncomfortable!) and that keeps the anxiety somewhat at bay- it's more of just the future that I worry about.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: It is hard not to worry about all the horrible possibilities. I had heard so many stillbirth stories while I was pregnant this time from people who live in my sparsely populated area that it sounded much higher than the 1% of post 1st tri losses my OB had told me about. I even went so far as to look up the stats for stillbirths in my province. :wacko: The only way I could cope was to do my best to not dwell on it and just not consider it as a possibility. You've got to assume you're getting a living baby out of the deal. Otherwise you'll drive yourself crazy. I think it's one of those "cross that bridge when you get there" deals.

Hope all is going well with Jenny and that all goes smoothly in the birth of her rainbow.


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-I think it's hard not to worry about all the 'what ifs' when you've already had a loss or more. That innocent idea that two lines automatically means a baby is gone and it affects your whole pregnancy outlook afterwards. Look at me, I'm 37 weeks and just now starting to realize that I'm going to have another baby! I even had a mini-freak out the other night because it suddenly hit me that I am going to be a mom to* 3* kids. DH was laughing at me but it honestly never crossed my mind. Sure I knew I was pregnant and that I'd be having a baby but now that the time is here, it's suddenly oh so very real.

Let the 'official' labor watch begin! 37 weeks today for me and thanks to a tummy temper tantrum, my backside is complaining quite painfully. I NEED this baby to come out so my guts can get back to normal...:dohh: (I'm seriously tempted to tell the doctor that if he has to stitch me after delivery to just snip these darn hemorrhoids off while he's working down there. I mean, I'll already be numbed up and what's an extra stitch or 4 at that point? :haha:)


----------



## wookie130

Newly, I guess the only thing we can do, is pray for the best, you know? Anything can happen, and birth and pregnancy does not come with any guarantees. What we DO have on our side, is hope, science, doctors who know what they're doing, and statistics! :) I can nearly promise you that your baby will be born alive and well, thanks to modern obstetrics. 

:hugs: I don't think there is one of us who have NOT experienced the dark thoughts regarding the arrival of our babies. And then, you'll learn, that once your baby is born and all was well with the delivery, you start worrying about new things...such as SIDS. And after the SIDS stuff passes, then you worry about their physical safety as they become mobile, etc. It never ends, really. 

Welcome to motherhood! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie-you put it perfectly. Once you find out you are going to be a mom, that worry never really ends. Whether your baby is in utero, newborn, toddler, kid, teenager, or grown adult. I worry about something happening to my kids all the time as we live on a farm and there's plenty of opportunity for something to go tragically wrong. But DH has always said that you can't prevent every little thing from happening to your kids and the most you can do is what you are already doing. We work on safety rules (like getting out of the way of big machinery and not walking up behind a tractor or one of the farm animals) but I can't wrap my kids in bubble wrap, watch them with eagle eyes, and expect them to be safe 100% of the time. It's just not possible.


----------



## sunshine85

Hey ladies, hope all is well..

Had a doc appt today. 2 days away from 12 weeks! I cannot believe it really. Especially after three miscarriages and not making it out of week 6 or 7...quite relieved but still cauyious of course. My doppler has been keeping me a bit sane. Little milestones, right?

They took me off of progesterone twice a day to only once a day I found out. Anyone know why that is? It has me super nervous now since I started 200mg 2x day to 200mg in day and 100mg at night and now only 100mg once a day. 

So of course that freaks me out lol.


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, they're weaning you off the progesterone gradually, which is always a smart move...right around now, until about 14 weeks, the placenta is taking over the production of progesterone. So, it's a fine time to start stepping down off of it, and I wouldn't worry. Sounds like all is going well.


----------



## sunshine85

wookie130 said:


> Sunshine, they're weaning you off the progesterone gradually, which is always a smart move...right around now, until about 14 weeks, the placenta is taking over the production of progesterone. So, it's a fine time to start stepping down off of it, and I wouldn't worry. Sounds like all is going well.



Ahhh ok makes sense. I forgot to ask :)


----------



## Starry Night

sunshine - good luck with your appointment. I have a really good feeling that this is finally your rainbow. :hugs:

afm - little one is 3 weeks already. Little porker has put on 11 ounces in the past week alone. LOL It's all going into her face too as her legs are still so chicken-like. Still dealing with colic but as long as she's well-fed it's manageable.


----------



## ginny83

Getting very nervous I have a scan tomorrow with my recurrent miscarriage clinic. I found the heartbeat today with the doppler but still anxious about everything measuring right etc.


----------



## Squig34

Hope all is well Ginny - it's good news that you found the HB today anyway. Will look forward to your update :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow Ginny. Great news that you found the heartbeat xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Good Luck Ginny :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks Ladies- Feeling less anxious today. I think I will continue to have good days and bad days. I had an ultrasound to measure my cervix to make sure all the BH aren't doing anything and everything looks good. They think it's highly unlikely I'll go pre-term. I didn't think i was going to see baby but I did! I attached a pic. Her head is down already.

Ginny- GL!!! Make sure to let us know how it goes. 

Sunshine- I stopped taking progesterone cold turkey at 13 weeks. Placenta should be doing the job by then. Sounds like your rainbow!
 



Attached Files:







31w2.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Scary. Just had pushchair delivered! Built it and OH is having a play! like a child in a sweetshop! So in love. Just need little man to arrive now


----------



## ab75

Thats good news newly. 
Lol, boys and their toys tracie xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Anyone would think he's never seen a pushchair before lol. Tbh he's checking it's not as pants as our last pram lol. Defo more educated this time lol.


----------



## ab75

Lol xx


----------



## confuzion

Good luck ginny! 

Great news and picture newly!


----------



## sunshine85

Starry Night said:


> sunshine - good luck with your appointment. I have a really good feeling that this is finally your rainbow. :hugs:
> 
> afm - little one is 3 weeks already. Little porker has put on 11 ounces in the past week alone. LOL It's all going into her face too as her legs are still so chicken-like. Still dealing with colic but as long as she's well-fed it's manageable.


Aww thanks starry!! I do too, but don't wanna jinx myself, but hope this is it!! Tomorrow is 12 weeks! My ticker says less but I am ahead I guess. 

Fingers crossed.

Glad your lil porker is doing well lol

:hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Sunshine-wow! almost 12 weeks already? You're coming up to a pretty big milestone there. 

Starry-sounds like you have a little piggy on your hands. :haha: 11 oz in one week? 

Ginny-glad you found the hb and good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Newly-good to hear that your BH aren't doing anything and love the pic you got. I haven't had any good pictures of my baby because s/he has been hands up, boxer pose every time. :)

AFM-hemorrhoids are the bane of my existence right now. Not as bad as they were yesterday but ouch. And no labor signs yet other than increased discharge and I've been having period like cramping in my back every evening for the last few days. But I'm pulling out the stops just in case. :haha: DTD (since DH has been hinting for the last few nights but I haven't been up to it) and I've got 2 quarts of iced RLT brewing right now.


----------



## GRGirl

Newly- good news and such a cute pic! I'm with Dairy- every pic I get if this baby he has his hands on his face and doesn't want to move them. We have a growth scan on 7/7 so hope we get good pics then.

Dairy- you're at the end! I'm so excited for you!

AFM- my OB uses 27 weeks as third tri so as of today I'm officially in 3rd tri!! 91 days to go til my due date and I have my glucose test this Friday :(


----------



## wookie130

Oh my goodness, dairy, I've had 'rhoids before, and they are just awful!!! Oddly enough, I've never had them while pregnant. I didn't find Tucks to be terribly helpful, but the Preparation H suppositories and topical ointment, along with warm soaks in the bathtub helped. Oh, they sucked really bad...whoa.


----------



## GRGirl

I got hemorrhoids from DS but they didn't bother me until after I had him! They drove me nuts for a bit and then haven't in this pregnancy at all...so weird!


----------



## ginny83

Scan look good today :) saw baby wriggling around measured to date :) next scan is my official 12 week one which I'll have on 8th july


----------



## wookie130

Awesome, ginny! :happydance: One foot in front of the other! July 8th isn't too far away!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Ginny :)


----------



## sunshine85

Great news indeed Ginny!! :) :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Yay, that's fab news Ginny xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Great news :)


----------



## Hope39

Great news Ginny :) 

Xx


----------



## Hope39

Afm, I'm at hospital in high dependency unit, my placenta detached itself 

So team yellow became team blue but he isn't very well at all, his bp is rising now but they think he may have brain damage. 

I Have spent a few hours with him but I need one to one care and they understaffed so I back on Hdu 


Keep your fingers crossed girls, it hasn't sunk in what's happened yet and I'm still in shock 

Xx


----------



## heart tree

Thinking of you and your boy Hope. I hope you get to spend more time with him soon. Praying for you both. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Great news Ginny xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope.....thinking and praying for you and im not the religious type.

Big big big hugs xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope, so sorry to hear that things have not happened the way you expected at all and that it's so stressful for you now :hugs: Praying for you and your little boy that all will be well. How many weeks were you? Please continue to keep us posted as you can.


----------



## Hope39

I should have been 27w tomoz. Xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh my God, Hope. I am praying so hard for you right now...I can't imagine. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-thinking of you and your little boy and praying hard that all ends up well for both of you. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through right now. :hugs:

Ginny-Fabulous news on your scan! 

AFM-dr appt today. Not much to report. BP was a little high yet again but came down by the time I left. I'm under orders to monitor if I notice any signs of high bp. If it doesn't go down with rest and fluids after an hour, I need to go in. Otherwise, weight gain has slowed to normal, measuring right on, hb was a little hard to find and a teeny bit low (120-130 when normally 140-150) but baby is back to back and I think s/he was hiding behind the placenta. Head down but not engaged much. Back ache/period like cramps in low back and low belly in the evenings but not regular and not strong enough to call labor. DH is convinced I'll go to 40 weeks and every time he says it, I'm ready to smack him. If I start thinking about having to go through this nightly crampy, upset tummy routine for the next 3 weeks, I start getting a little crazy...


----------



## ginny83

oh Hope! I feel like I've just gone into shock hearing your news - so can only imagine what you must be going through. Congrats on your bump being team blue and just take one day at a time. I don't know much about premmies, but I bet that they can't predict the future 100%, so just try and stay positive and see what happens. I'll be thinking about you lots and waiting for your next update xx


----------



## ginny83

is placenta detachment the same as placenta abruption?


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, Hope! That is shocking news indeed. I can't even imagine. I hope you get better soon and can see your little boy. Congrats on his arrival even if it's sooner than expected. I'll be thinking about the both of you and hope for the best. :hugs::hugs:

ginny - congrats on the good scan. Each day is another step closer.

dairy - hope it's not much longer for you. And try not to think about 40 weeks just yet.


----------



## wookie130

Hope, just to sort of amend what I posted earlier, I guess I was still under the impression he had not been born yet...and upon reading the replies of others, and rereading your original post, I take it he's been born, and is in the NICU...

I know he seems so tiny and fragile right now...but a 27 weeker has a GREAT chance of survival, as long as they can work on weight and lung maturity. Obviously if he is brain injured, only time will tell what they may mean in terms of his development, etc., but right now, take it one moment at a time. I know it's a shock, and I cannot imagine what you've been through...it's scary, and yet, I will continue to hope and pray all will be well for little man, and he'll have as positive of an outcome as possible. This may not be how you imagined your initiation into motherhood, but we all take different paths along the same road. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

ginny - congrats on the good scan :)

hope - I'm sorry things didn't go as planned. Sending tons of positive vibes towards you and your little boy. I hope your next update is a happy one.


----------



## heart tree

Hope, what Wookie says is so true. One day at a time is all you can do at this point. As a mom of a NICU preemie, I can attest to how scary it all feels. None of us ever imagine that is how we will bring a child into the world. I saw a lot of babies in the NICU that were born around the 27 week mark. It's amazing how well these little humans are able to survive outside of the womb with the help of the medical team. There is nothing that your hospital wants more than to help your baby thrive. I know they will do everything in their power to help him be as healthy as possible. As Wookie said, all you can do is take each day as it comes. This is going to test you in ways you didn't know you could ever be tested. I found it to be unbearable at times. I hope you have loved ones around you who can advocate for you and your baby when you don't have the energy. You are going to need to lean on people who you trust and who care about you. Let yourself lean on them. Let yourself be comforted by them. Cry, get lots of hugs, kiss your boy as often as you can, tell him you love him a million times a day. It all makes a difference. Also make sure to eat and drink lots of water. You are recovering physically and your body needs sustenance to keep going. There were days I forgot to eat and I regretted it by the end of the day. The more you can take care of yourself emotionally and physically, the more present you can be for your gorgeous son. Please post when you have the time. We are all here to help support you too.


----------



## ginny83

lovely words heart tree xx


----------



## nats77

I've been away a while and need to read back, I hope you are all doing well I suppose I should join marl thread now but it feels a bit strange leaving you guys :'( 

Hope I am praying so hard for you and your beautiful little boy, he's a fighter like his mum xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh hope, I cannot imagine how you must be feeling, especially since you cannot spend every waking moment with your baby boy. Big hugs and lots of strength coming your way and to your precious little boy, too Xxx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope - I am shocked to read your update!! After all that you've been through, I'm very sad to hear this :( But I agree with Wookie- 27 weeks has a great viability outcome!! Stay strong... your son is alive and fighting.
How did you know ??? Did you start to bleed?? Did they have to induce you? I'm sure it was a horrible ordeal - but you are a strong woman and can get through this!


----------



## wookie130

Hope, I'm just checking in to see how you're doing today. Have you been able to touch or hold your LO at all? How are you holding up?


----------



## Madrid98

I'm so sorry to read your news Hope!! I pray you recover very soon and can be with him every minute. He's got a great chance!! I'm sure he's a fighter like his mummy!! :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Hope, praying for you that in spite of everything, there have been some positive signs today and that your little boy is hanging in there :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-As the others have all said, I'm thinking of you and praying for your little boy. And heart tree put it perfectly-just focus on your little one and stay strong. :hugs:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope I'm thinking of you and your precious little boy.


----------



## Hope39

wookie130 said:


> Hope, I'm just checking in to see how you're doing today. Have you been able to touch or hold your LO at all? How are you holding up?

We been able to touch him and I changed his nappy. I was holding up ok today but tonight I'm not, think its because I know tomorrow we have a big decision to make and I will be possibly saying goodbye

Xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope there is nothing I can say except I'm so sorry you're going through this. Thinking of you :hugs: I'm glad that no matter what happens, you had the chance to touch your son and change his nappy, but it's not fair that you're having to go through this. Have you chosen a name for your little boy?


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> Hope - I am shocked to read your update!! After all that you've been through, I'm very sad to hear this :( But I agree with Wookie- 27 weeks has a great viability outcome!! Stay strong... your son is alive and fighting.
> How did you know ??? Did you start to bleed?? Did they have to induce you? I'm sure it was a horrible ordeal - but you are a strong woman and can get through this!

It was an emergency c sect, he wasn't breathing when they got him out, no oxygen for 20 mins as they couldn't get it in. I think tomorrow we will be saying goodbye xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Oh Hun my heart goes out to you. I hope he improves as no parent should ever have to make that decision :-( thinking of you so much xxxxx


----------



## heart tree

Hope, you are facing the most impossible decision anyone has ever had to face. You don't need to be strong. All you need to do is feel how you feel about this. I'm so glad you got to hold him and change him. I hope you can spend more time with him. Thinking of you and your family and sending lots of love. xo


----------



## Hope39

Squig34 said:


> Hope there is nothing I can say except I'm so sorry you're going through this. Thinking of you :hugs: I'm glad that no matter what happens, you had the chance to touch your son and change his nappy, but it's not fair that you're having to go through this. Have you chosen a name for your little boy?

Isaac Jacob x


----------



## Squig34

Lovely xx


----------



## Taurus8484

What a beautiful name Hope......I don't know what to say that hasn't already been said but just want you to know Im thinking of you and your family xx


----------



## Starry Night

Oh, Hope. :hugs: There are no words to make it better. Just know we're all thinking of you, your dh and your precious Isaac Jacob. What a beautiful name.

:hug:


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, thinking of you and your beautiful Isaac Jacob. I'm not really one for praying, but tonight I will be sending up a prayer xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh Hope, what a beautiful name you have picked for your little boy! Tomorrow may be the worst day of your life in respect to the decision you have to make but at the same time I hope you will be able to spend some special time with Isaac and make some wonderful memories. I am sure Isaac knows how very loved he is and he loves you, too.
Big big hugs to you!
Xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Xxxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hope lee text me to let me know your news..( I don't come on here much now.) 
Thinking of you and your partner and your little man. 
Just to let you know I know a woman who was born in the 1960's at 27 weeks at home., she never even went to hospital apparently after birth.. Shes in her 50's now and going strong! Praying for your boy xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - this is just so unfair. thinking of you and your little boy.... sending you love and positive thoughts. xxx :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Hope I've been thinking about you both non stop since I read your news. I'm so happy that you've been able to spend some time with him. It breaks my heart to see you have to make these incredibly tough decisions that no parent should have to make. You're already an amazing mummy doing so much to be even able to get as far as you did with the pregnancy and now being there for your little boy. Sending you lots of strength and love xx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-I can't imagine how hard this must be for you and your OH. I can't say anything that hasn't already been said other than we're here for you and I know I'm not the only one praying for you and your family. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Hope - my heart hurts for you. I hope that you won't be saying goodbye :cry:.


----------



## Leilani

I'm popping in from Petitpas' journal to send all my hugs and thoughts to you Hope and Isaac :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

Another visitor via pips journal 

Sending lots of love and best wishes for you and your little prince x


----------



## ab75

Hope just heard your news. I really hope you don't have to say goodbye. This is so sad. Lots of love to you, your dh and Isaac xx


----------



## petitpas

Hope, we are all here thinking of you and your family today. Sending you lots of love and strength Xxx


----------



## Squig34

Thinking of you today, Hope.


----------



## puppycat

Sending lots of love, Hope xxx


----------



## wookie130

Hope, I just got caught up, and read that there's a possibility that today you may have to make the world's toughest decision regarding little Isaac. May the Lord walk beside you, and give you and your family comfort at this time. I am praying fervently for you, and know that no matter what you decide, your son will always be with you, one way, or another. No one can take from you the precious moments you've shared with Isaac, even though they are fewer than you've planned...

Please take care, and I hope for the best in this situation. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-thinking of you and your little family today. :hugs:


----------



## cazi77

Thinking if you hope x


----------



## dancareoi

Haven't stopped thinking about you all day xx


----------



## moggymay

Popping in from Pips (Petitpas) journal...sending love and hope to you and your little family Hope :hugs:


----------



## klcuk3

Another visitor via Pips journal.....thoughts and prayers with you and Isaac Hope xx


----------



## puppycat

We have been thinking of you all day too, even Laura has helped me to pray for your little man xxxxxxx


----------



## fitzy79

I havn't been in here in so long but wanted to send as much positivity as I can muster your way Hope. I am so sorry to read of the circumstances of your precious little Isaac's birth. Life can be cruel and unfair. Thinking of you at this very difficult time x


----------



## Madrid98

Hope, you and your family are in my thoughts!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Praying for Hope <3


----------



## Taurus8484

Thinking of you Hope xx


----------



## confuzion

Still thinking of you Hope :hugs:.


----------



## ginny83

Sending you all my love hope xx


----------



## confuzion

I have an appointment with an RPL specialist tomorrow. I wish I would have seen him before I got pregnant. I feel like if he figures something out it will be too late to save this pregnancy.


----------



## Starry Night

confuzion - late is still better than never. Got to hope for the best. My son's pregnancy taught me that it ain't over until the fat lady sings. So with my following two miscarriages I refused to hand them over to the heavens until I knew they were gone or it was 100% impossible for them to survive.

Hope - thinking of you and your family.


----------



## petitpas

Oh confuzion :hugs: you are taking something already, right? And you've made it this far so that's already something. Maybe ask the doctor outright: if I wasn't pregnant already, what would your plan for me be?
Good luck tomorrow picking the doctor's brain and fingers crossed you are are already on the perfect treatment plan for your sticky bean fxfxfxfxfx


----------



## confuzion

Thank you starry and petitpas.
Yes I'm on progesterone, baby aspirin, and some extra folic acid. It's what my midwife recommended for now. I am so interested in what he has to say regardless.


----------



## sunshine85

I think my uterus has moved up...it feels weird and I kinda poke out..I don't think I am supposed to yet :/

Last Thursday doc says I am 12 weeks so this Thursday would mark 13 weeks, but have my appt with my high risk OB who will prob do an ultrasound so hope I am still measuring right and on target.

My doppler is keeping me sane in the meantime. DH loves finding the hb at night and I adore watching him. We tell everyone this week at 13w when we go down for 4th of July.

Praying this is our rainbow xx

Hope, you and baby in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Mitchi

Hope, I've not been on in a while and just seen your update. I'm so sorry to hear that this has happened to you. Life is so so cruel at times. You and your little man are in my thoughts and I'm praying that he pulls through. Get well soon too for yourself. xx


----------



## Hope39

We said goodbye to him on Saturday :(

I'm so fucking angry, My OH made it the hospital before I did in the ambulance, 999 are a joke. He should have been born with a hb, he had one when I got there 

X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Oh Hun I'm so sorry :-( my heart goes out to you and your OH :-( I hope you managed to get some special moments with him before you had to say goodbye. 

What hospital did you go too. (I'm sure your near me) xxx


----------



## Hope39

Royal derby Tracie, we did get some special momenfs before the machines switched off, we spent hours with him after too, the hospital gave us a flat for as long as we wanted

We seen him yday too which helped, he looked even cuter than what I remembered 

He was perfect in every way

Xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope, I'm so sorry. I think it's even worse when you know Isaac should have had a chance if you'd got there faster. No wonder you're angry. I'm glad that the hospital didn't rush you out but my heart goes out to you having to go through this, it's just wrong and unfair. Bless you both as you grieve :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope- God, that was not the update I wanted to see. My heart breaks for you. I have such a hard time understanding how life can be so cruel. I know that we are just usernames behind a computer, but know that I have been thinking and praying and shedding tears for you and your family. Please please please take care of yourself during this time and know that we are all here for you.


----------



## ginny83

Been thinking of you and Issac lots Hope. Not surprised you're angry at all, I'm angry for you as well! 

That's lovely that you've both been able to spend so much time with him. Did you choose a special outfit for him to wear? 

We're here for whenever you want or need to vent or share anything sweetie xx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-There are honestly no words other than I am so so so sorry. :hugs: I can totally understand why you are upset and angry. It's just so unfair that you had to go through that after everything you went through to get to that point. Take the time to heal and grieve and know that your little boy was blessed to have you as his mom, even if it was for such a short time. We're thinking of you here and we're all ready to lend an ear if you need to talk.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hope - a million :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss, there are no words to say... this is so unfair and terrible. It is no wonder you are angry - you have every right to be angry for as long as you need to be. I am glad you were able to spend some time with little Issac and that the hospital didn't rush you out.

I have thought of you non stop these last few days and shed many a tear for you and your family. I second what newlywed said - there are real people behind these usernames that are sending you positive vibes and thoughts of strength. Although I can't be there with you IRL, I am her for you online if you would like to talk/vent/cry. xoxo


----------



## Madrid98

OMG Hope, I'm so so sorry!! It breaks my heart to read your update. I can understand you being angry. If you need to talk or anything, please let me know :hugs::hugs:


----------



## confuzion

Your anger is so understandable hope. I am so very sorry. 

I got bad news today-- no baby and only a 1cm sac at nearly 8 weeks. So we won't be trying for a while as we get more tests done.


----------



## wookie130

Confuzion- I'm so sorry. :(

And Hope...I was aware of your terrible news since Saturday, via a mutual FB friend, and I just do not have the right words. I didn't want to say anything on this thread, as it was not my place. "I'm sorry" just doesn't seem to fit...it just doesn't seem to be enough. You and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers, and I pray the good Lord offers comfort to you somehow during this time. Please know that we are here for you, and we want to support and help in any way that we can. 

Fly with the angels, little Isaac Jacob. Our Heavenly Father has you wrapped in His loving arms, and we will all meet him one day. <3 Please take care, and let us know if you need ANYTHING, Hope. :hugs:


----------



## sunshine85

Hope, my heart is broken for you and the family. I am so SO very sorry for your loss. This is so unfair. I pray God wraps his loving arms around you and the fam and help you all through this difficult time. I am so sad by this news.

We are all here for you darling. Please know it. 

:cry:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hope I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

confuzion - :hugs: Is this your first visit with a specialist? After 4 losses, there is definitely something causing them. And though that is far from GOOD news, it's reassuring that most women will go on to have a healthy baby with medical intervention. I'm so sorry for your loss... we all know how devastating it can be. Does the specialist plan on doing a full work up? Are you in the states or the UK?


----------



## ab75

So so sorry Hope, I know words are not enough but I am thinking of you. 
Sorry C, I can't believe this has happened to you again, thought this was your rainbow xx


----------



## ab75

Spoiler
I had my scan today, been put forward so now 13 weeks, baby was kicking and wriggling
.


----------



## confuzion

I'm in the states. Yes it was my first time seeing him. I had tests done before but he has ordered a bunch of new tests for both me and and my husband to have done. Until then we're taking a step back I guess. Hope we get some answers and some solutions. Gotta admit I'm feeling pretty defeated. 

I won't post here anymore as I don't want to make you ladies uncomfortable. 

Great news about your scan ab! Congrats hon I'm happy for you.


----------



## Starry Night

Hope - I am so sorry you lost your beautiful Isaac. Your feelings are natural and take all the time you need. I'm heartbroken for you and your family and a little angry too. Life is way too cruel. You're in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

confuzion - I am so sorry for your loss as well. It's so hard to go through one m/c but recurrent losses is just something else. I hope your doctor is able to find a treatment that works for you. But please don't think you make us feel uncomfortable. We've all been there and you're always free to vent and rant away. :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

ab - congrats on the scan! Another milestone down.


----------



## Squig34

Ab - congrats on a great scan! And lovely pic :)

C - already commented in your journal, so sorry :(


----------



## petitpas

Hope, my heart goes out to you and your family. I've been thinking about Isaac and you and in all the sadness I am glad to hear that you were able to spend some special time with him at the hospital. I can only imagine your anger and sadness and emptiness. What happened was not fair! I just hope that in the future you will be rewarded with a mountain of happiness. Isaac will be watching you when it comes with a big smile on his face. In the meantime, look after yourself and dh. Don't be shy to ask for what you want. Whether that means crying, hiding away or gathering friends and family around you.
We are all here for you, too :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

C, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: My last loss earlier this year was a blighted ovum, too. It was my first such loss and not what I would expect for RPL. I put it down to a fluke (one of those random 1 in 5 losses) rather than a failure of my RPL treatment. I still hope you were on the right track with your treatment and that with this new specialist you will work out the glue for your sticky baby. Big hugs to you and don't feel shy to post here. On this thread we are sadly all too aware of losses but that is also what makes us stronger and maybe better at providing support.


----------



## petitpas

Ab, that's great news! Congratulations!

AFM, I've been dipping in and out for Hope but I suppose I'm ready to (re)join properly. I'm 9+6 today with pregnancy number eight, hopefully sticky baby number two (first successful pregnancy was number six). We are currently calling the baby Otto. He was kicking and waving about on the scan today and measured 10+3. My critical point has always been reaching week nine with a heartbeat so now that we have passed that I am starting to feel more hopeful.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope - Im so so sorry for you and your partners loss..........you have been in my thoughts for days xx


----------



## Squig34

PP - glad to hear you had a good scan and that Otto was waving away :)


----------



## Madrid98

Confuzion I'm really sorry Hun! :hugs::hugs: I really hope the rpl consultant will be able to help you.


----------



## ab75

petitpas said:


> Ab, that's great news! Congratulations!
> 
> AFM, I've been dipping in and out for Hope but I suppose I'm ready to (re)join properly. I'm 9+6 today with pregnancy number eight, hopefully sticky baby number two (first successful pregnancy was number six). We are currently calling the baby Otto. He was kicking and waving about on the scan today and measured 10+3. My critical point has always been reaching week nine with a heartbeat so now that we have passed that I am starting to feel more hopeful.

Thanks and congratulations, this is no.8 for me too xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope my heart goes out to you and your family. I am so upset for you, so can only imagine what you are going through.

Heaven has another angel and the night sky another star.


----------



## hopeful23456

thinking of you hope - it's just so unfair, glad you got to spend time with him, perfect little guy


----------



## GRGirl

Hope- I'm so sorry and you have every right to be angry. It's unfair and no one should have to suffer like that time and time again. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## ginny83

Confuzion sorry to hear your news :(


----------



## FeLynn

Hope- im so sorry to hear this! Im thinking of you. This is so heart breaking.


----------



## FeLynn

confuzion said:


> Your anger is so understandable hope. I am so very sorry.
> 
> I got bad news today-- no baby and only a 1cm sac at nearly 8 weeks. So we won't be trying for a while as we get more tests done.

Sorry to hear of this. Keep your head up.


----------



## fitzy79

Hope, I am so truly devastated for you and can't even begin to contemplate and/or understand the absolute imbalance in how this Universe of ours works. It pains me to even try and imagine what you and your partner are going through right now. Wishing you strength and love to help you in the difficult days ahead. Fly high Baby Isaac...too perfect and beautiful to stay x


----------



## fitzy79

Confuzion, I am very sorry to read of your loss and hope you can get some answers from the testing that is to come. Hoping your Rainbow will be on his/her way very soon.


----------



## dairymomma

Confuzion-just saw your news. I'm so sorry hon. :hugs: Hopefully your doctor figures out what's going on.

Quick update that I'm spoilering out of respect for those who have had sad news of late:

Spoiler
After almost a week of false labor signs and getting frustrated of the lack of actual labor (after 2 kids born at 37 weeks, hitting 38 weeks was rough), we ended up at the hospital early early Wednesday morning. My yellow bump turned PINK when little Rita was born just before 8am after a roughly 12 hour labor. We're home now and all is going great. :cloud9:


----------



## wookie130

Dairy!!!! Congrats to you! Will you be moving on over to the MARL thread?


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats dairy!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks. As for moving over, we'll see. I'm not sure how much time I'll have spare to be on here especially after my other two kiddos come home from their vacation. I may move over there but it might be a while before I'm on regularly.


----------



## ginny83

congrats Dairy! how exciting!


----------



## Kadiya

Hello all,

I am new to BnB and am PARL. I'm currently at 9+3 weeks. First mc was at 6 wks last September and second mc was at 9.5 wks last Christmas Eve although the embryo died at apps 6.5 wks. Last u/s was at 8+1 weeks and last pregnancy was a mmc so definitely still very nervous. But trying to keep positive. 

So glad I found this group and I hope this finds most of you PARL members have moved on to the MARL group.


----------



## NHKate

Hi, I'm also new to the forum here. I've had 6 miscarriages, and one perfectly healthy pregnancy which gave me my 4-year old daughter. I've had a whole bunch of tests done to find the cause of the rpl, but everything came back normal. I suppose that's a good thing, but I had hoped for some sort of answer, hopefully something that could be fixed. 

This time around everything seems to be going well, so far. I'm only about 5 weeks though. My losses have all been at about 5 or 6 weeks, except for one that stopped developing at 6 weeks, but survived for a few more weeks before the heart stopped beating. I am very cautiously optimistic, since I haven't had any spotting, and my hCG levels look right. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much though.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Dairy.
Welcome Kadiya and NHKate, sorry you find yourselves here but congratulations on your new pregnancies. I am on pregnancy number 8, with no known cause for my losses also Kate.
xx


----------



## petitpas

Rita! :cloud9:
Congratulations, dairy!

Welcome, kadiya and NHKate, congratulations on your pregnancies and fingers crossed all goes well from now on fxfxfxfx


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations Dairy xx looking forward to pics


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hope, I don't often post here but I recall your name and seeing lots of posts from you....I am so sorry to read about what has happened, that is completely devastating and I can only imagine how you are feeling. As others have said life is so cruel at times and it will no doubt be so hard to move on from this. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Dairy - I am so happy for you! What a wonderful surprise! Baby girls are the best! Hope to see you over on MARL, but totally understand how your hands might be full. I have so little time with just one, I can't imagine what it would be like to have three kids!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, dairy!!

Welcome, NHKate and Kadiya! Hope these are your rainbows!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks everyone. Will try and post a pic soon. Our camera is missing the batteries and cord and I need to dump the pics off my phone to make room for pics of little miss but hopefully I'll be able to get one or two on here later today or sometime tomorrow. Overall, doing okay. She's cluster-feeding and having some issues latching on (too interested in everything else to open her mouth all the way. No tongue or lip tie though.) but BF is going okay otherwise and my milk is coming in BIG time now. The cluster-feeding/latch issues are giving me extra sensitive nips but when she's eating steady for 3 hours, she's also sleeping for 4-5 hours after so I was actually able to get some sleep last night. Thankfully. I was running on 6 hours sleep total (plus an overnight labor) over the last 2 days so 6 hours last night, even if it was interrupted a little, was nice. She's sleeping now so I'm going to go finish up a few things (she needs her clothes sorted yet), take a shower, and lay down for a bit myself. Hope everyone else is doing well and welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Hope39

Thank you for all you kind words 

We have been in limbo all week but isaac is now at the chapel of rest, they collected him yesterday, his funeral is next friday so another week to go before we say goodbye, dreading it

I think i will be taking sometime out from B&B, we wont be trying for a while, i need to recover from c sect and the investigations start again.................. 

placentala bruption is common with recurrent losses and thyroid can play a part too (bloody google). 

Isaac doctor wants to see us in a few weeks incase we have questions, i only have the one question for him so far "if we had arrived at the hospital earlier could it have made a difference" 

We have been trying to piece together the events of the day, we rang 999 at 10.47, isaac was born at 1.28 so there 2.5 hours there....... hospital is 30 mins away and i didnt feel i was at the hospital that long before they rushed me into theatre. We have been told they usually send rapid response first to get canula in ready, thats a joke in itself,the rapid response didnt put a canula in, the ambulance drivers didnt put one in either, the doctor that did my c sect put it in, not normally her job but its dawning on us she knew what was happening early on, she was using surgical gloves as a tourniquet and i had blood pumping out my wrist 

Ive requested a transcript of 999 call and the ambulance reports, then the f***ers are getting it in the neck

Anyway, i wont be around as much but am on facebook if you want to keep in touch, trudie howman

I wish you all the best my lovelies xx


----------



## wookie130

Hope, you have been in my thoughts and prayers daily after I've learned of what happened to Isaac. I will be friending you on FB...I'm Holly Gerber. 

I would got after the hospital staff also. It sounds like things were horribly mismanaged. Again, I am so sorry that this has happened, and I'll continue to pray for your comfort as you approach the day that you lay little Isaac to rest. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Hope your Facebook profile had me in tears. So beautiful and heart breaking at the same time. A perfect little hand xx 

Take care. Be thinking of you Friday. Remember we are only a click away.

Im Donna on FB land.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and as promised, here's a pic of little miss bright eyes.
 



Attached Files:







mms_picture.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

She's gorgeous Dairy xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

OMG well that was fast!! She is gorgeous! Congratulations dairy:) I can't believe she's here already! 

Hope you take all of the time you need. I can understand you wanting to have answers. We just want to know WHY these things happen. You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

Wookie uh oh who else is in front of us? We are getting close!


----------



## petitpas

Oh Dairy, how Rita is looking at the person taking the picture! So gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## ginny83

Hope, that is crazy there was 2.5 hours between calling 999 and Isaac being born - especially since it seems like it was an obvious decision to get him out asap once you were actually at the hospital.


----------



## ginny83

Rita looks so alert in that pic - you must be over the moon!

I'm so anxious about things at the moment. I'm 12+3 today, so have passed the first one of my scarey loss milestones. My most recent loss the baby measure about 13 weeks, so even though I have a scan on Tuesday where i'll be 12+5, I think Im going to be surgically attached to my doppler for the next week or so!! In a weird coincidence with the last pregnancy I also had a scan at 12+5 which was good, and then my next one was due for 14 weeks which is the same as this pregnancy. Hopefully this time I'll have a successful 14 week scan!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Fingers crossed for you Ginny! Use that Doppler all you need. There is something to be said about peace of mind. I'm so boggled by your losses bc they were all after the " safe" zone. I think I have asked you before but what are the doctors explanations or theories about them? Are you doing anything different this pregnancy? You have carried to term before that proves your body can do it!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hoep - I just friended you as well (Nellie). Your photo is beautiful. I can't even imagine what you are going through and totally understand why you need a break from BnB. :hugs:

Dairy - She is beautiful. <3


----------



## ginny83

No, no answers for the losses, all unexplained normal males (except for my chemical which I do think might have just been back luck). 

My recurrent miscarriage clinic does very thorough testing, although they don't "believe" in some things such a NK cells. Out of all the testing I've had this is the only things i've tested positive for in biopsy form (I was negative with the blood test) and I saw a private FS to get this test done. 

So that FS has me on the following meds for this pregnancy:

baby aspirin, progesterone and clexane (was also on these with last pregnancy)
estrogen
steroids
intripilid transfusions

In the middle of my losses they also thought my blood pressure was a bit higher than ideal considering my history so also on medication for that. 

If the reason is because of NK cells or immune issue, it could very well be that I developed it after having my son. Who knows, maybe being pregnancy with him triggered something in me even. To me having my son only proves to me that physically (as in uterine structure) I shouldn't have a problem carrying to term - although I have also had 3 D&Cs for later miscarriages, so now will have to have my cervix checked a bit more closely. 

I find the medical side of things so overwhelming to deal with now. My FS is super aggressive with his approach - throwing every medicine at me, where the RMC thinks I only need baby aspirin as everything else is unproven. Anyway, the RMC is fantastic with support and basically I'm allowed to have weekly scans with them, although usually they don't look after women after the 1st tri so not sure if I'll be able to see them again after my 14 week appointment.


----------



## ginny83

sorry I ended up babbling on a bit there!


----------



## petitpas

Ginny, the immune treatment isn't completely proven but I followed a number of ladies on this thread who all ended up taking that route (myself included) and we all had our babies! I can only think of one lady who I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for. The standard treatment for RMC is very good for the majority of women who are diagnosed with something treatable such as clotting issues but for the rest of us this was what we needed. I have hope it will work for you, too :thumbup: (totally understand your nerves in the meantime, though!).


----------



## julesmw

Hope - I feel so upset and sick at your news - I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. Isaac was your take-home baby. How could they have messed up so badly? 2 1/2 hours is inexcusable.


----------



## julesmw

Dairy- congrats on your little pink bundle!


----------



## NHKate

Dairy, she's beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Starry Night

Aw, dairy, Rita is absolutely precious! I love her little eyes. So sweet.

ginny - good luck with your next scan and I'll be thinking of you as you enter this scary time of pregnancy. Do whatever you need in order to keep yourself calm. I hope the doctors are kind and willing to give you whatever reassurances are necessary.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ginny- I also agree with throwing the kitchen sink at it. Something is clearly happening with your pregnancies so I would definitely go the safer route with the more medical intervention the better! I'm glad you are able to get weekly scans. i did too with this pregnancy as well (only up until 9 weeks tho) but it made the world of difference. It seems like you are doing a lot of things different so this could be it!! I'm assuming your son was your first pregnancy?


----------



## sunshine85

Hey girls :hi:

We had an appt today. Still measuring ahead. We told family on 4th of July, everyone is so excited. I beginning to relax a little tiny bit. Inam measuring 13 weeks and 4 days. Had the NT scan and all is perfect so far. They took blood for whatever reason and no news is good news she said, but wow the baby was kicking away at me. We were able to see the fingers and toes also the ribs, spine, etc.. At one point it looked like the baby was giving us the finger lol. My dh was in awe, you guys should have seen his face. We are praying this is our rainbow and this is the farthest I have ever been. I think I am in second tri now, but I am taking it one day at a time. My doppler has been a godsend. I hope all you ladies are doing great! I have put a pic up to see xx 

P.s. dairy the baby is gorgeous 

P.p.s ginny, my mc are also unexplained. I am still on the baby aspirin and progesterone ( although progesterone is only once a day now) so hoping this combo is just what I needed.
 



Attached Files:







CAM00344.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confuzion

Congrats dairy! She's beautiful!

Congrats sunshine! Great scan pic.

FX for you ginny. Happy to see a lot of happy news here.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Ladies........for those who remember me.......Im back......BFP last night at 9dpo......they are light but they are there. Trying to keep hopeful that this is my DS sibling...
 



Attached Files:







Test 08_07_2014.JPG
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, sunshine! What a cute scan pic :cloud9:


----------



## ginny83

Great news Sunshine :)

Congrats Taurus :)

My scan went well :) Have to wait for them to combine my scan results with my blood test results, but the scan looked all good :) Here's a pic of bub. Still very cautious, but it's a big milestone to get past. I start weaning off my steroids in a couple of days!! and then stop the progesterone and estrogen next week... then a week after that no more clexane!! wahoo

https://i57.tinypic.com/rt2cdy.jpg


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Ginny.......wow that pic is fantastic!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Can I just put a friendly reminder out there as well...?

I know a lot of us still look and post in the recurrent miscarriage thread, and a lot of ladies currently in there or some of us have found scan updates etc very motivating and inspiring to see... however I know there some ladies who get upset seeing scan updates when they're struggling so much themselves. so maybe we could just remember to put scan updates etc in a spoiler so that way people can choose to read the post or look at the pics if they want to or when they're ready


----------



## sunshine85

ginny83 said:


> Can I just put a friendly reminder out there as well...?
> 
> I know a lot of us still look and post in the recurrent miscarriage thread, and a lot of ladies currently in there or some of us have found scan updates etc very motivating and inspiring to see... however I know there some ladies who get upset seeing scan updates when they're struggling so much themselves. so maybe we could just remember to put scan updates etc in a spoiler so that way people can choose to read the post or look at the pics if they want to or when they're ready


Ginny if that was meant for me. Suggestion noted. But I will say that I have no idea how to do a spoiler and secondly, this topic was discussed there already before but anyway like I said suggestion noted


----------



## ginny83

I wasn't aiming my post at you Sunshine, although I did see your post about the scan which made me think about it today. 

The topic has been discussed in there quite a few times since I've been a part of the thread and I know some ladies get really encouraged by seeing people give updates about their new pregnancies, but for some ladies it can be upsetting - and I think since there aren't many threads dedicated to ladies going through recurrent losses that everyone should maybe just be extra sensitive with their news in there. 

I do the spoiler by clicking on the "go advanced" button and then clicking on the smiley face with the black bar across the eyes. 


At the end of the day, this is just my opinion and obviously you're all free to do whatever you want to.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. I'm so in love with my bright eyed baby girl. She's doing pretty good other than cluster feeding and liking the wee morning hours a bit more than this mommy would like. :haha: I have to say that as hard and as worrisome as those first 15 weeks were for me with her pregnancy, it was SO worth it.


----------



## petitpas

Wow, I've never seen a 3D image at 12 weeks before - amazing! Congratulations, Ginny :happydance:


----------



## ab75

Amazing pic Ginny xx
Congratulations Taurus xx


----------



## Squig34

Beautiful pic of Rita, Dairy :)

Congratulations on great scans, Ginny & Sunshine!

Congratulations Taurus, FX for you.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wow I've never seen a 4D 12 week scan before either- that's amazing!!

So glad to hear all of the good news! 

Just wanted to comment on the RMC thread. Updates have been discussed a number of times on that thread and I think the overall general consensus was to spoiler it every time. There is even a disclaimer in the beginning of the thread. I personally found the updates hopeful when I was in a hopeless place, but I can understand the others opinions. I only post in there now to offer testing information, etc.


----------



## sunshine85

Thanks Ginny for telling me how to do it. I asked before and it was looked over since it moves so fast in there.

I am sensitive to others, hell I have been through three losses of my own. But I am happy for others regardless of my losses, but everyone is different. But I do understand what you are saying.

Anyway, hope all is well and good luck on scans and great scan pics from the ones I have been able to see!! Lots of rainbows on the horizon, how exciting!! :dance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I was just about to ask whose next on labour watch then I realised I believe it's me... Oh crap lol!!


----------



## ab75

Lol Tracie xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yes I think it goes 

Tracie
Wookie
ME! 

Did Jenny have her baby yet? I feel like she was before you Tracie? I could be wrong..


----------



## yotamama

I just got my BFP Sunday after 2 miscarriages. My last m/c was in January. I'm so nervous and anxious about this!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

newlywedtzh said:


> Yes I think it goes
> 
> Tracie
> Wookie
> ME!
> 
> Did Jenny have her baby yet? I feel like she was before you Tracie? I could be wrong..

:winkwink:


----------



## ab75

Congratulations yotamama xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congratulations and welcome yotamama!

i just stalked Jenny- Her ticker says she is passed full term. She hasn't been active in a while. I'm wondering if she had her baby.


----------



## Raptasaur

Hope I have no words to give you other than to say how very sorry I am for your devastating loss and how ferociously angry I am on your behalf for what happened to you and your baby boy which delayed you both receiving the medical care you needed. My heart breaks for you and your DH, and for baby Isaac xxxx


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. I've not been on in a long while. Congrats to all you mommas who have had your babies. Hope I don't know what to say except sorry hon and I'll br praying for you. 
Afm we have been on a break and have possibly fallen pregnant on a romantic getaway weekend. We definitely weren't trying we were avoiding it at all cost. I was at the market over the weekend and the smell of seafood made me sick. Then I've been feeling off all week. I took two test at work. Here's what I got.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wookie130

Florida...that definitely is a positive hpt. I pray it's a sticky one...please give your doc a call, and get some betas done, if at all possible.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm too afraid. I definitely won't be telling dh this time


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies,

Keep your fingers crossed for me. Have doctor appointment tomorrow to get some betas done.

Top one was 9dpo and bottom one was 11dpo last night. Im trying really hard not to get excited because of my history and age.......but they do look good dont they...
 



Attached Files:







Test 10_07_2014.JPG
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## yotamama

Taurus8484 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me. Have doctor appointment tomorrow to get some betas done.
> 
> Top one was 9dpo and bottom one was 11dpo last night. Im trying really hard not to get excited because of my history and age.......but they do look good dont they...

Those do look very good! I have been a poas addict just to make sure my lines are getting darker....I guess when the positive line turns pink before the control line it's a good sign eh? Lol 

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## wookie130

Taurus, lookin' good! :)

Florida, in my post above I withheld my congrats, as I wasn't sure whether you're open to that type of thing yet...I know it's nerve-boggling time for you. :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

I hate this.......I know my test lines lood good. They look great in fact. So why can I just enjoy it instead I'm shitting myself something is going to go wrong. I can't even think that its a potential baby. I don't even want to think about it, yet its all I think about. I dont want to come attached only to be heart broken yet again.

I think take another test and see how dark the lines are, that will make me feel good. It does for 5 minutes and then Im back to the whole 1 in 2 pregnances at 40 end in miscarriage stat and end up worried again.

Ive made a Doctor appointment for tomorrow so I can get some beta's done to see how things are going. But even are they are good, will I relax.....no.

I wish wish wish I could be like I was before the first miscarriage.......naive enough that I didnt even think these things could happen to me.

Vent over......thanks ladies needed to get off my chest and its the only place I can do it where I know people will understand. Hubby doesnt understand......he tries but doesn't just get it.


----------



## wookie130

Taurus, I certainly hope the best for you, but as you know...well, you just DON'T know, and that's the biggest problem with recurrent miscarriage. We know all too well that there are no guarantees. We can only really hope and pray, and know that outside of any testing and treatment regiments we endure, it is truly out of our hands.

All that being said, I hope this BFP leads to another rainbow for you!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks wookie.......me too xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hey Taurus, we all know exactly how you feel and as an older mom myself, we are so much more aware of our age and the effect it does have on TTC and PG.

I gave birth to my rainbow 1 week after my 42nd birthday.

You should have a look at our thread 'TTC after loss - over 40' We have 6 rainbows to date. The oldest mom is 44!

We currently have another who is 7 weeks pg and others who are still TTC. 

Hopefully this will give you hope that rainbows do come to those of us who are over 40!


----------



## floridamomma

Wookie I appreciate it. It's just still so fresh. I've had 4 possibly 5 mc since dec 2012. I confirmed lady night with frer. What are the odds? We were so careful and the one time that we weren't here we are.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wookie130

Florida...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Taurus, I'm not over 40 (I just turned 36 a little over a week ago), but I am in the "advanced maternal age" category. It does get discouraging when you look at the statistics...but, there are SO MANY women who have had successful pregnancies after 40 - many right here on this web site!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- Welcome back! I know the last time you frequented this thread you were going to get testing on your DH. Did you ever go through with it?


----------



## ab75

Florida and Taurus, I hope these are your rainbow babies.
I am 39 and on pregnancy number 8 so totally understand your worries xx


----------



## floridamomma

Dh had testing all normal and all my test are normals. I called ob who is awesome she ordered betas, folic acid, vit d, anti clotting, Ana and b12 so fingers crossed we can figure this out. Glad I listened to wookie. It wouldn't be far not to give this lo a fighting chance


----------



## brunettebimbo

Been to see my consultant this afternoon. Nothing new was really discussed but he has scared the shit out of me. He said that with antiphospholipid syndrome most losses happen in 2nd trimester! I thought we were safer now I was in 2nd tri!


----------



## dairymomma

Taurus-first off congrats on your bfp. And even though I'm not in the advanced age category (I'm 29), I totally understand your anxiety. It's not easy for those of us who have had rmc to be excited about those two lines showing up because that naivete is totally gone. All we can do is take it one day at a time and hope for the best. And honestly, those lines look amazing. Feel free to vent here. We get it. (My DH doesn't understand it either so I can empathize with that part too. He kept telling me this last time to stop worrying because worrying never did anyone any good. :dohh: Yeah, he has NO clue...)

florida-good to see you here again. I was wondering how you were doing. And I know where you are coming from too. With my last pg, DH and I were being careful as I wanted a break after 2 back to back miscarriages and I needed some time to get my health/weight under control again yet I still got pregnant. And it ended with my 3rd successful pregnancy. My rainbow was born just last week. So hang in there and hopefully this is your rainbow. I know having an encouraging doctor helps immensely. Mine was there for me through the terribly anxious first 15 weeks and didn't make me feel bad for needing appts/scans every 2 weeks or calling pretty much once a week with another worry. He didn't pooh-pooh anything and his encouragement was honestly the only thing that kept me sane despite the rocky start to my pregnancy.


----------



## wookie130

Florida, glad to hear that they're being thorough in tests and treatments for you for this BFP! If anything, it's great reassurance, which we all need in those early days!


----------



## Raptasaur

Congratulations Taurus. - how exciting! I can't believe it's just over a year since we were having our rainbows. I have everything crossed for you. And I was 45 the next month after I had Lucas - you are a veritable spring chicken! xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Taurus and Florida!! :thumbup:

Brunette I've got the same condition and they never told me that. What's the point of getting you all freaked out for no reason?


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks all. I'm just still numb to it all. Am taking prenatals, progesterone, and aspirin right now. Dairy did your bump turn blue or pink hon? It's so lovely to see do many ladies get their rainbows


----------



## Taurus8484

Thanks ladies.....im just going to try and relax.

My doc wouldn't give me hcg, just said what will be will be and whatever they are I cant change them anyway. Sigh.....that I know but would have been nice to know if they are rising like they should. My frer test line is as dark as control this morning so that made me feel better. 

Hi Rap.......I know, this year has gone so quick. Cant believe our little boys are 1 already.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Madrid98 said:


> Congrats Taurus and Florida!! :thumbup:
> 
> Brunette I've got the same condition and they never told me that. What's the point of getting you all freaked out for no reason?

I know right :(


----------



## petitpas

Right, I'm going on statistics here, but the 50% loss rate is over 43, not 40! At 40 it isn't much higher than at 35, honestly. So, deep breaths in and out.

Brunette, the risk with antiphospholipid syndrome is mainly when you are UNTREATED. If you are on aspirin and heparin shots then you are adequately treated and don't need to worry more than a normal pregnancy. I believe there is a slight increased risk right at the end of pregnancy, if you go over your due date. That might be something to ask your specialist. But for now, you are treated! All is well. Silly doctor :nope:


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-my yellow bump turned pink. Rita Jill was born on July 2nd and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## floridamomma

oh Dairy! Such a beautiful name! im so glad for you


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks floridamomma. It took us almost a day and a half to figure out her first name since DH was working during the day and we couldn't agree on any names. DH also has this thing about not even THINKING about names until our kids are born so I couldn't even bounce ideas off of him beforehand to get an idea of what he liked/didn't like.


----------



## floridamomma

Levels so far were: progesterone 66.22, hcg 44 at approx 3w6d, b12 356, and folate 17.9. these re some of the results I got back. The only time we could have gotten pregnant was 2 Saturdays ago. Doc said taking progesterone is unnecessary but ive been taking it anyway. Also thinking of starting b12and vitamin d


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy you guys did great. Her name is just darling.


----------



## newlywedtzh

levels look good florida- FX!


----------



## sunshine85

Hey ladies! Hope all are doing well today! 

We have made it to 14+ weeks and everything seems good so far. Still on the baby asa/progesterone.

No symptoms besides craving all bad foods. Lol.


----------



## petitpas

Hey sunshine, that's great news! What's the plan with the progesterone? (I'm supposed to stop mine at 14 weeks)

You're doing really well and this baby is super super sticky :thumbup:

Dairy, I love the name, too. I can't believe you managed to decide on a name in less than two days. We had months to prepare and still weren't ready to announce until a few days after J's birth. It drove people around us crazy! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

I'm stopping my progesterone at 14 weeks too - so in a couple of days. I'll also be stopping my estrogen patches and clexane injections. I have already started weaning off the steroids, but won't be completely off them for another couple of weeks.

Very nervous about it all!


----------



## ginny83

what is keeping me slightly sane about the clexane though is that I was on clexane with the last pregnancy the whole time and it didn't seem to help

I will stay on baby aspirin though until like 37 weeks


----------



## floridamomma

sunshine I live in florida in too!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi ladies.......had my first bloods done.

17dpo it was 727.3 so pretty happy with that. Next draw on Thursdsy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ginny83

Great number :) fingers crossed for Thursday!


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> I'm stopping my progesterone at 14 weeks too - so in a couple of days. I'll also be stopping my estrogen patches and clexane injections. I have already started weaning off the steroids, but won't be completely off them for another couple of weeks.
> 
> Very nervous about it all!

I stayed on clexane and progesterone until 28 weeks. I reduced dosage gradually, ie clexane every other day and progesterone once a day instead of twice.


----------



## floridamomma

How much progesterone did you take twice daily?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ginny- since you've had losses (a loss?) past 14w - can they extend the protocol? 

AFM- Had my baby shower and have just about everything I need. Still have some prepping to do. Have to install the car seat, put together all the big stuff, get the items that I didn't receive at the shower, stock up on supplies (diapers, wipes), hoping it'll keep me a little busy and make these next 6 weeks go by. It's getting more real (so even all the more scarier, a whole new set of worries like cord injuries, etc.) Feeling her move pretty regularly though (more like constantly-she might be a hyper one) so that keeps me sane. Just still dealing with all of third trimester woes- I think I have every symptom listed in the text books :haha: Pregnancy is definitely not easy!! Start internals at my next OB appointment! I just want her to be here! And it still seems so far away!


----------



## petitpas

Oh wow, I wasn't aware there were so many different protocols! I'm on the injections twice a day until birth, then once a day for six weeks after. I'm a clotter, though, so this is as much for me as for the baby. Aspirin until 36 weeks (this one is important - it also helps prevent pre-eclampsia).
Steroids until 12w, then weaning off (I start tomorrow! :yipee:); progesterone until 14w. No weaning, just cold turkey, although I have a couple of half doses I might use up...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

newlywedtzh said:


> Ginny- since you've had losses (a loss?) past 14w - can they extend the protocol?
> 
> AFM- Had my baby shower and have just about everything I need. Still have some prepping to do. Have to install the car seat, put together all the big stuff, get the items that I didn't receive at the shower, stock up on supplies (diapers, wipes), hoping it'll keep me a little busy and make these next 6 weeks go by. It's getting more real (so even all the more scarier, a whole new set of worries like cord injuries, etc.) Feeling her move pretty regularly though (more like constantly-she might be a hyper one) so that keeps me sane. Just still dealing with all of third trimester woes- I think I have every symptom listed in the text books :haha: Pregnancy is definitely not easy!! Start internals at my next OB appointment! I just want her to be here! And it still seems so far away!

Don't you be popping before me lady :haha: I'm grumpy and hormonal so won't have any que jumpers :winkwink: 
Serrrrriously struggling ATM. Had every sign of labour bar waters going and regular contractions... I no this is gunna drag out haha


----------



## wookie130

Tracie, you're losing your waters, and your contractions are regular? Get yourself to the hospital, lady! LOL!!! Sounds like it's showtime! :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

No lol Iv had everything but waters going n regular contractions


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha oh don't worry Tracie, eventhough I've had a ton of BH I have this dreaded feeling I'm going til the veryyyy end.

You're getting close! You are next right? Then Wookie- How are you holding up?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Yep I'm next and I'm ready lol. This baby is teasing me the little tinker lol.


----------



## dancareoi

floridamomma said:


> How much progesterone did you take twice daily?

I was on 400mg twice daily (vaginal)

From 27 weeks I did just one a day, then the following week I did every other day before stopping completely.

From 27 weeks with clexane I injected every other day, then at 28 weeks missed a couple of days, then after 28th week stopped completely.

Oh and all through that I was having acupuncture once a week too!

(As well as above, I was gestational diabetic, so checking bloods 4 times daily and injecting insulin 3 times daily)

It was worth every jab though, because my little rainbow is a beauty and I can't believe she's nearly 1!


----------



## floridamomma

That was quite a protocol! And I'm complaining about a few pills


----------



## floridamomma

So the nurse called from my ob's office and said my hcg went up to 442! If more than doubled every 48 hours. My ana which was 1:150 or something like that before is now completly negative and I have a vitamin d deficiency! So I am on 6000 iu of vit d daily. I've heard of low vit d causing mc so here's to hoping the pills and God will bring this baby here without an issue.


----------



## sunshine85

petitpas said:


> Hey sunshine, that's great news! What's the plan with the progesterone? (I'm supposed to stop mine at 14 weeks)
> 
> You're doing really well and this baby is super super sticky :thumbup:
> 
> Dairy, I love the name, too. I can't believe you managed to decide on a name in less than two days. We had months to prepare and still weren't ready to announce until a few days after J's birth. It drove people around us crazy! :haha:


Hey love...thanks..well the progesterone is reduced to only 100mg once a day now. I will be stopped at 25 weeks I think doc said and baby aspirin at 36 or 37 weeks. I am not complaining though lol whatever it takes. I cannot believe I will be 15 weeks in 2 days. Still nervous but feel good about this one. I am playing music on my tummy and talking to baby. My dh is already is love. So weird to see as he is in the Army and not sensitive at all really lol. 

I want to buy baby stuff but gonna wait until 20 weeks I think. I also see a Chiropractor and a Rheumatologist now. So I have about 3 docs I see for things haha. But all my appts help pass the time.



floridamomma said:


> sunshine I live in florida in too!


Oh really? Which part? I am living in Tampa :)


----------



## floridamomma

sunshine85 said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Hey sunshine, that's great news! What's the plan with the progesterone? (I'm supposed to stop mine at 14 weeks)
> 
> You're doing really well and this baby is super super sticky :thumbup:
> 
> Dairy, I love the name, too. I can't believe you managed to decide on a name in less than two days. We had months to prepare and still weren't ready to announce until a few days after J's birth. It drove people around us crazy! :haha:
> 
> 
> Hey love...thanks..well the progesterone is reduced to only 100mg once a day now. I will be stopped at 25 weeks I think doc said and baby aspirin at 36 or 37 weeks. I am not complaining though lol whatever it takes. I cannot believe I will be 15 weeks in 2 days. Still nervous but feel good about this one. I am playing music on my tummy and talking to baby. My dh is already is love. So weird to see as he is in the Army and not sensitive at all really lol.
> 
> I want to buy baby stuff but gonna wait until 20 weeks I think. I also see a Chiropractor and a Rheumatologist now. So I have about 3 docs I see for things haha. But all my appts help pass the time.
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> sunshine I live in florida in too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Which part? I am living in Tampa :)Click to expand...

We live like 20 minutes away from eachother. I live in st pete


----------



## dairymomma

florida-I was on 400mg of progesterone a day til 13 weeks and then I started weaning myself off by dropping from 2 200 mg pills taken orally AM and PM to 1 pill taken in the AM for a week then done at 14 weeks. I kept up with the aspirin daily until 16 weeks and then started forgetting to take it regularly. By 18 weeks, I wasn't on it at all anymore.

Post partum is a wee bit hard right now. DD is going through a growth spurt today so she's been permanently attached to my bbs ALL day. Literally. She goes down for 30 minute naps. I'm sore. And I have a VERY irritated hemorrhoid that may or may not need lancing as there's a chance it's got a blood clot in it. But on the bright side, DH has been on kiddo duty all day so I haven't had to worry about anyone other than baby girl and I'm SO loving my freezer stash of supper meals. No cooking for me for at least another week yet. :)


----------



## floridamomma

My progesterone is good they say at 66 but I want to up it to twice daily. I take 20g daily.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy can you get to the dr? I've had hemmrhoids before and they are no joke. Hurts like crap


----------



## ginny83

I'm pretty happy with my protocol. Although I've had later losses I think, and so does my FS, that the problem is stemming from the initial implantation - a bit sad to thing that things were doomed from the start with the losses :( He thinks that the high NK cells and maybe other factors were causing the placenta not to attach very well, so when it is time for the placenta to take over it can't do it's job and the babies die. Which makes total sense since my losses are 12-16 weeks. 

So for me the clexane is to help that initial blood flow and connections. Even with my 16 week loss the placenta didn't really show signs of clotting etc, however the baby wasn't very well developed, it looked like a 14-15 week old even though we heard a heartbeat at 15+4. So maybe early onset of IGUR due to poor placenta? so it probably isn't an ongoing clotting problem for me and I definitely don't test positive to any of the clotting tests. 

I'm just praying that the steroids and intripilids have done their job and my placenta is working how it should!


----------



## sunshine85

floridamomma said:


> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Hey sunshine, that's great news! What's the plan with the progesterone? (I'm supposed to stop mine at 14 weeks)
> 
> You're doing really well and this baby is super super sticky :thumbup:
> 
> Dairy, I love the name, too. I can't believe you managed to decide on a name in less than two days. We had months to prepare and still weren't ready to announce until a few days after J's birth. It drove people around us crazy! :haha:
> 
> 
> Hey love...thanks..well the progesterone is reduced to only 100mg once a day now. I will be stopped at 25 weeks I think doc said and baby aspirin at 36 or 37 weeks. I am not complaining though lol whatever it takes. I cannot believe I will be 15 weeks in 2 days. Still nervous but feel good about this one. I am playing music on my tummy and talking to baby. My dh is already is love. So weird to see as he is in the Army and not sensitive at all really lol.
> 
> I want to buy baby stuff but gonna wait until 20 weeks I think. I also see a Chiropractor and a Rheumatologist now. So I have about 3 docs I see for things haha. But all my appts help pass the time.
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> sunshine I live in florida in too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Which part? I am living in Tampa :)Click to expand...
> 
> We live like 20 minutes away from eachother. I live in st peteClick to expand...


Oh awesome. I will be housesitting in St. Pete this weekend.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Dairy...I feel for you both on the cluster-feeding front with little Rita, and also on the 'rhoids. I've had them before (oddly enough when I WASN'T pregnant), but nothing that was at risk for a blood clot forming...that sounds pretty serious, and seriously horrible! Are you able to soak in some Epsom salts...or would that be a no-no for you post-partum? I hope you find relief soon!

Florida, those are excellent numbers! 66 is HIGH progesterone, but extra supplementation hurts nothing, particularly if your progesterone has a history of tanking all of the sudden.


----------



## floridamomma

ginny83 said:


> I'm pretty happy with my protocol. Although I've had later losses I think, and so does my FS, that the problem is stemming from the initial implantation - a bit sad to thing that things were doomed from the start with the losses :( He thinks that the high NK cells and maybe other factors were causing the placenta not to attach very well, so when it is time for the placenta to take over it can't do it's job and the babies die. Which makes total sense since my losses are 12-16 weeks.
> 
> So for me the clexane is to help that initial blood flow and connections. Even with my 16 week loss the placenta didn't really show signs of clotting etc, however the baby wasn't very well developed, it looked like a 14-15 week old even though we heard a heartbeat at 15+4. So maybe early onset of IGUR due to poor placenta? so it probably isn't an ongoing clotting problem for me and I definitely don't test positive to any of the clotting tests.
> 
> I'm just praying that the steroids and intripilids have done their job and my placenta is working how it should!

I haven't asked my new ob, but my previous ob wouldn't test for nk cells, and since I have nothing else to go on except vit d deficient I should look into it. I hope the clexane works. It's so nerve wrecking sometimes hanging in limbo. I guess that's where faith comes in


----------



## floridamomma

sunshine85 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Hey sunshine, that's great news! What's the plan with the progesterone? (I'm supposed to stop mine at 14 weeks)
> 
> You're doing really well and this baby is super super sticky :thumbup:
> 
> Dairy, I love the name, too. I can't believe you managed to decide on a name in less than two days. We had months to prepare and still weren't ready to announce until a few days after J's birth. It drove people around us crazy! :haha:
> 
> 
> Hey love...thanks..well the progesterone is reduced to only 100mg once a day now. I will be stopped at 25 weeks I think doc said and baby aspirin at 36 or 37 weeks. I am not complaining though lol whatever it takes. I cannot believe I will be 15 weeks in 2 days. Still nervous but feel good about this one. I am playing music on my tummy and talking to baby. My dh is already is love. So weird to see as he is in the Army and not sensitive at all really lol.
> 
> I want to buy baby stuff but gonna wait until 20 weeks I think. I also see a Chiropractor and a Rheumatologist now. So I have about 3 docs I see for things haha. But all my appts help pass the time.
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> sunshine I live in florida in too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Which part? I am living in Tampa :)Click to expand...
> 
> We live like 20 minutes away from eachother. I live in st peteClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh awesome. I will be housesitting in St. Pete this weekend.Click to expand...

It's such a small world


----------



## floridamomma

Wookie that's what I'm wondering. The last couple miscarriages we see a hb right at or before 8 weeks then a week or 2 later find out the lo has passed. No explanation at all. I know my ob will be agains it, but I have decided that I don't want a scan until I'm past that point at least. Im honestly not really wanting a scan until I make it to 16-20 weeks. I just don't want to keep doing it this way. It makes the loss so much worse for me.


----------



## ginny83

Florida I have felt the same about scans this pregnancy. Last pregnancy I had weekly scans from 7 weeks onwards and felt like it was such a big emotional build up before each scan. So this time I decided to rely more on my doppler than scans - I've still had quite a few though at 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 11 weeks, 12 weeks and will be having another tomorrow at 14 weeks. ok after reading that it looks like I have actually had heaps of scans!


----------



## floridamomma

Ginny lol in our world that's not a lot. I just rather wait. Not as much disappointment that way and I'd love to go in for my first scan and see the baby further along and feel more confident instead of baby peanut ( our nickname until they get bigger)


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie-no Epsom salts are okay post partum to the best of my knowledge. I'm low in magnesium anyway so it really wouldn't hurt to do a soak. Only thing is we only have a shower stall so it's hard for me to soak in a bathtub when we don't have one. :haha:

Florida-I'm watching things for now and if it doesn't resolve by the end the of week, I'm calling the dr to see if I can get in before my 6 week check. But I've been upping my fiber intake, pushing fluids, and religiously applying a home remedy my m-i-l gave me (aloe, cypress and lavender essential oils, & witch hazel) every time I go bathroom and today it's not so bad. I'm hoping it was just irritation or if it is a clot, my body is reabsorbing it fast.

DD drained me so dry last night that I finally broke down at midnight and gave her a bottle. Little miss piggy drank 5 oz AND nursed one side before _finally_ falling asleep for good! This was just 30 minutes after her last feeding (nursed both sides for an hour) too! Growth spurt, maybe? DH made me promise to go take a nap now. He's taking the other kids for the afternoon, Rita is sleeping and he's sick of hearing me whine about her not wanting to settle easily at night. Doesn't matter that I'm not one bit tired and I'm not an afternoon snooze type of person...I still have to go lay down and try to take a nap. So I'm off to do just that. Just popped in to see what's happening.


----------



## dancareoi

ginny83 said:


> Florida I have felt the same about scans this pregnancy. Last pregnancy I had weekly scans from 7 weeks onwards and felt like it was such a big emotional build up before each scan. So this time I decided to rely more on my doppler than scans - I've still had quite a few though at 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 11 weeks, 12 weeks and will be having another tomorrow at 14 weeks. ok after reading that it looks like I have actually had heaps of scans!

We had loads of scans and it is emotionally draining. I wanted and needed to know if anything was wrong ASAP so we could move on and try again. Time was not on my side though as when pg last year I was almost 42!

I had scans at 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 and 14 weeks (then at 28,32 and 36)

You need to do what's best for you.

Ginny, good luck in your scan, at least your Doppler should take the worry away a little!


----------



## Taurus8484

Thinking of you with your scan tomorrow Ginny xx

Hi everyone else......

Well, got my 2nd blood back. 17dpo they were 727.3 and at 19dpo they are 1,497. Next lot on 23dpo.

Feeling better about it all now and staying positive. Ive gone and done myself a ticker, hoping not to jinx myself........positive thoughts positive thoughts


----------



## NHKate

Taurus and florida - great news about your labs! Florida, am I missing something about the progesterone? I thought if your levels were already good, then increasing the supplements would only cause more side effects, but not be of any additional benefit to the pregnancy? Or is it for peace of mind mainly that you want to increase it? (I can certainly relate to that, after 6 early miscarriages.)

So my news is that I had my first ultrasound today, and baby was measuring right on target and had a heart rate of 122! I went in saying I should be 7 weeks, give or take a couple days, and baby measured at 7 weeks 1 day. :) With all 6 of my losses, things had gone wrong by 6 weeks. One time, the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks, but the heart kept beating (slower than normal) for a few more weeks before finally stopping completely. With my other losses, I miscarried by 6 weeks without having seen a heartbeat (don't know if there was one, as we had not gotten the chance to have an ultrasound in those cases). The only time I did have a normal ultrasound with a good heart rate at this point, I got my daughter from that pregnancy. :)

Even though everything looks good at this point, and I'm farther along than I was with any of the losses, it's taking awhile to sink in that this pregnancy might actually lead to a real, live baby. I'm so used to getting bad news, and not letting myself get excited or think about a baby, because it makes the loss so much harder when it happens. I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but I'm trying to relax now and starting to entertain the idea of actually having a BABY again!


----------



## vietmamsie

dairymomma said:


> Wookie-no Epsom salts are okay post partum to the best of my knowledge. I'm low in magnesium anyway so it really wouldn't hurt to do a soak. Only thing is we only have a shower stall so it's hard for me to soak in a bathtub when we don't have one. :haha:
> 
> Florida-I'm watching things for now and if it doesn't resolve by the end the of week, I'm calling the dr to see if I can get in before my 6 week check. But I've been upping my fiber intake, pushing fluids, and religiously applying a home remedy my m-i-l gave me (aloe, cypress and lavender essential oils, & witch hazel) every time I go bathroom and today it's not so bad. I'm hoping it was just irritation or if it is a clot, my body is reabsorbing it fast.
> 
> DD drained me so dry last night that I finally broke down at midnight and gave her a bottle. Little miss piggy drank 5 oz AND nursed one side before _finally_ falling asleep for good! This was just 30 minutes after her last feeding (nursed both sides for an hour) too! Growth spurt, maybe? DH made me promise to go take a nap now. He's taking the other kids for the afternoon, Rita is sleeping and he's sick of hearing me whine about her not wanting to settle easily at night. Doesn't matter that I'm not one bit tired and I'm not an afternoon snooze type of person...I still have to go lay down and try to take a nap. So I'm off to do just that. Just popped in to see what's happening.

Lucy had a really hard time settling at first as well. It took about a month before it got easier. I remember around 3-5 weeks it was reallly tough. She also was a major cluster feeder - every night for what seemed like hours! I fought it at first, there was a lot of crying from both of us, then finally just gave in to the long feeds, turning on the TV and getting some snacks set up around me. Its funny, I used to think how strange ot was and I was sort of embarrassed that I let her just suck me dry night after night! I would imagine her still doing it for years and thought I was somehow doing something wrong that doing thats was the only way she could fall asleep. Then, one day she didn't do it. for the past 3 weeks or so she doesn't do the evening cluster feeds and instead we play or walk around the house together. She no longer wants to be at the boob for hours on end, and I sort of miss it!! I guess a reminder that while things might be tough now, every faze ends and you'll face a new challenge next! (along with giving up cluster feeds, Lucy is no longer a fan of day time feeds! I have to get her reallly hungry before she will take the boob for longer than a second or two, other wise she cries and thrashes her body - I think she thinks I am putting her down for a nap when I try to feed her.:dohh:)

I am so happy to see so many BFPs and my PARL ladies coming back with good numbers and scans! It makes me happy! :flower:


----------



## Taurus8484

Quick question ladies.........46 hour doubling time is okay isnt it???


----------



## floridamomma

Ginny -good luck today. Will be looking out for your update. 

Dairy- glad their getting better. And it does sound like she's going through a growth spurt. And I'm glad that the hemmrhoids are getting better.

Taurus -those numbers are awesome! I feel the same. Even though ive had 4 mcs seeing that steady rise makes you feel better. The first test didn't do anything forme but the steady rise gives you hope.

Nhkate- I am taking 200mg daily. I don't know why but my previous pregnancies the baby passes away right at 8 weeks. No explanation or anything. It won't hurt to take 200 extra mg and thankfully my body is extremely efficient. Even though I was on prog last time I could still tell within a week when something wasn't right. It really is just for me. I'm glad you got to see bubs on the scan. Praying this is your rainbow.


----------



## floridamomma

Taurus it really is supposed to increase 60% in 48 hours


----------



## wookie130

Taurus- I feel your numbers are great, actually. Most doctors would see that as a normal and healthy rise in hcg numbers, I believe! :)


----------



## ginny83

taurus 46 hours is great :) mine was a bit all over the shop for this pregnancy:
13dpo 104
15dpo 192
17dpo 398
23dpo 4227

so the first two weren't even 48 hours, but then from the first one to the last it was 43!


----------



## ginny83

Scan today went ok... the midwife warned me that they don't usually do these quick scans after 12 weeks since CRL to measure baby isn't that accurate and she wouldn't be measuring the head/abdomen. Anyway, she did try to get a CRL measurement and it measured 13+4, which isn't bad considering I'm suppose to be 14 weeks today..... however 9 days ago at my 12 week scan, I was measuring 13+2 which was 4 days ahead.

I saw the dr afterwards and he said that they were probably both out - the first scan was probably inaccurately ahead, and today's one behind. Of course now I'm totally stressing about it :( Annoying I asked the midwife to try and get the crl measurement again since I could see the baby move position slightly but she wouldn't try. So what was suppose to be a reassurance scan has actually stressed me out more than what I was :(

In some good new though my combined screening results came back very low risk which is good.


----------



## NHKate

Taurus - your numbers are great. :) I hope this baby sticks for you.


----------



## vietmamsie

ginny - I know you will stress about it (Thats what we PARL gals do!) but really try not to. Think about how small everything is in there and how hard it must be to measure. Even when I was 35 weeks pregnant the doctor had crazy measurements (two weeks of no growth, then a massive growth, one leg that was way shorter than the other one week and both the same the next). I had to just stop looking at the numbers! It will drive you crazy! 

With Lucy I had a scan at 10 weeks and it measured something like 8 weeks. When I told the doctor that I should be 2 weeks further along, she just moved the wand a bit, measured again, and at that angle she measured 10 weeks!


----------



## floridamomma

Ginny try not to get to upset. Us aren't as good as they should be. I was told with my daughter one date and then even though several god tots and techs disagreed with my edd, they refused to change it because the original office that did had a reputation for always being right. Well that cause me up get unnecessary extra scan and to be induced when I could have gone 2 more weeks!


----------



## floridamomma

The nurse from the ob's office called and said my doc isn't in so she can't tell me the exact number but she said my hcg has at least doubled!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies - a friend of mine went through a loss that mirrors Hope's almost to a T (28 weeks, placental abruption, the baby didn't make it, etc)

Apparently hers is due to fibroid pushing on her uterus. The doctors said that she will not be able to have another child. Does anyone here know about fibroids causing infertility? ANy experience with it? I would love to offer her encouragement and hope.


----------



## wookie130

I'm so sorry to hear of your friend's tragic loss, vietmamsie. I know that some fibroids can be surgically removed...but I also know that they often return. That's about the extent of what I know of it.

:(


----------



## floridamomma

If it's caused a significant amount of scarring them it's a possibility. It could also be the doctor doesn't want to take a risk. I'd follow up with the ob.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I've never heard of fibroids causing someone to not be able to have children. I thought most of them could be removed or do not cause problems. I know tons of friends who have them. I would tell her to get a second opinion. Also the place of the placenta probably is what caused it the abruption right? If the placenta developed right on the fibroid (and it was large) I could see that being a problem. I just don't feel any woman should be told "they will never have a child" bc miracles happen all the time and unless you have serious anatomical issues (no uterus) I feel there is always a possibility.


----------



## Starry Night

florida - congrats on your hcg doubling. Hope the official number comes in soon and you can start looking ahead to the next milestone.

viet - I'm sorry for your friend's loss. :( I don't know anything about fibroids but a "never will have children" is a diagnosis I"d definitely want to be sure of so I agree with the others about a second opinion. I remember my GP telling me way back in my teens already that I'd have a hard time getting pregnant and that just hasn't been the case (keeping the pregnancies has been something else, but I am fertile in spite of the issues I've been having with my cycles and imbalanced hormones).

ginny - Sorry the reassurance scan didn't have the effect it was supposed to but at least you know your baby is growing. He or she is still so little that some of these measurements are going to be slightly off and babies do grow at different rates. I know it's very hard not to worry so I'll just say that I'm thinking of you and hoping for the best. :hugs:

afm - Hannah is doing really well. Her colic seems to have settled so I think switching to a reduced lactose formula has done the trick. She's generally a happy baby now. Still has some reflux but even that has not been as bad lately. Her bad days are getting fewer and she doesn't need to sleep in her bouncey chair as often. Her nighttime stretches are, in general, getting longer too. She's STTN twice now (but not in a row so not claiming she's doing that yet). 

My PPD seemed to be fading but it's back now in a big way. Still getting follow ups with the doctor and public health nurse but that was decreasing as I was feeling better so at my next visit I'll probably have to ask that it continues. And now my son's doctor brought up the word "autism" so he needs to get assessed. Doc thinks it would be the mild end of the spectrum as the signs were "subtle" but DH and I really think it's not that. DS wasn't making eye contact with the doctor but he makes eye contact with us all the time and is very interactive. I do think there is some sort of delay though. It's all very stressful. I had been afraid of this ever since his birth due to the placenta issues during the pregnancy and his compromised oxygen during labour. His heart rate had been down in the 60s when they decided to section. He didn't need to be revived though. I'm just happy he is as normal as he is.


----------



## wookie130

Starry, glad to hear little Hannah's reflux is being managed! It takes a little bit of trial and error with feedings and formulas to get it evened out sometimes. My Hannah did really well with Gerber Goodstart Gentle, which is made from whey protein, and is far more digestible than a lot of the types out there.

As far as your son having an ASD, may I ask again how old he is? I'm a special education teacher that specializes in ASD, and I've taught MANY, MANY, MANY children on the spectrum over the years. I teach in a special school setting for students with severe and profound disabilities, but I have worked with a higher functioning population of students in the past. If you have questions, please feel free to ask. I've got a special place in my <3 for the kiddos who are on the spectrum, and I have many years of experience with them under my belt! :)


----------



## floridamomma

Starry I'm sorry for the stress your under. Don't allow them to label your son. Make sure you get a second opinion. I've seen them jump to diagnosis and be wrong so many times. He will excel in his own way. Children are the most resilient of us all. I think getting a few mor sessions would be helpful with you ppd. It's hard to go through these pregnancies after what we have been through. 

Vietmamsie I also agree on getting a second opinion there is always something else I try or someone else to talk to


----------



## Starry Night

wookie130 said:


> Starry, glad to hear little Hannah's reflux is being managed! It takes a little bit of trial and error with feedings and formulas to get it evened out sometimes. My Hannah did really well with Gerber Goodstart Gentle, which is made from whey protein, and is far more digestible than a lot of the types out there.
> 
> As far as your son having an ASD, may I ask again how old he is? I'm a special education teacher that specializes in ASD, and I've taught MANY, MANY, MANY children on the spectrum over the years. I teach in a special school setting for students with severe and profound disabilities, but I have worked with a higher functioning population of students in the past. If you have questions, please feel free to ask. I've got a special place in my <3 for the kiddos who are on the spectrum, and I have many years of experience with them under my belt! :)

My son just turned 3 the other day. He definitely is behind when it comes to speech so we have already been scheduled to see the speech therapist and get his hearing tested (though the hearing test is a 1 year wait which is crazy to me). All his other milestones were late too (didn't start walking until 21 months, for instance) And there has been no official diagnosis of autism. The doctor even admitted he only gets a small snapshot of a child so that's why he's sending him to be assessed. And as we were leaving DS made eye contact with him and said "bye" so the doctor backtracked a little bit.

I've seen DS play with other kids his age and he loves being with them but he still seems content to just chase and run around while they're starting to play with more structure and they're all talking perfectly. I observed that he is more infantile in behaviour compared to them. 

He is very affectionate and when DD cries he will bring her his favourite blankie or stuffed toy to try and make her feel better. When I was pregnant and would get hormonal he would come up to me and go "Mommy OK?" I never thought empathy was a strong suit of autistic kids. He does struggle with learning new things though and he does like to play on his own a lot. And he has an obsessive personality (during the appointment he was fixating on his hat to a degree which also concerned the doctor). BUT my 6 year old nephew has an obsessive personality--can tell you EVERYTHING there is to know about superheros and is also extremely picky about his foods (like my son)--but definitely not autistic. Just nerdy. My DH was a super picky eater as a child too. Not autistic.


----------



## dairymomma

floridamomma said:


> Starry I'm sorry for the stress your under. Don't allow them to label your son. Make sure you get a second opinion. I've seen them jump to diagnosis and be wrong so many times. He will excel in his own way. Children are the most resilient of us all. I think getting a few mor sessions would be helpful with you ppd. It's hard to go through these pregnancies after what we have been through.

Starry-^^ This, exactly. And as a fellow sufferer of PPD, I know what you are going through. My saving grace this time has been DH's insistence (and my acquiescence) that I hire Mommy's Helpers twice a week to help with cleaning, laundry, dishes, etc. I also have several meals in the freezer and stocked up on canned soup/boxed mixes that I can easily throw together for quick suppers so I'm not cooking all that much either. Being able to just take it easy for a little longer after delivery has helped immensely with my mental state because I don't feel like I need to be Super Mom. I've learned to accept the help that's being offered without feeling guilty for doing so.

florida-glad to hear your numbers jumped like they did. That's a great sign all around.

Ginny-I had so many scans in my first tri and not one of them reassured me for more than a day because I knew I had to get past 14 weeks to feel like I could start to relax a little. Hang in there. Hard I know, but it's all you can do, right? :hugs:

Viet-actually yes fibroids can cause issues with fertility. Dh has a cousin who went to the doctor after finding a sore lump in her lower abdomen. He ordered up some tests and an ultrasound only to find out it was a fibroid. He said the only treatment really is birth control and surgery can be done if the pain or symptoms get worse. He also said that a fibroid can cause hormonal shifts that lead to irregular periods, infertility, and pg issues. DH's cousin has been able to have kids naturally but it takes a few years usually (though they ntnp, not ttc.) before she gets pregnant again. She was telling me that her dr figures her fibroids resolve enough every few years for her hormones to level off and for her to get pg and have a normal pregnancy without any intervention. I'm not sure what else I can say as her fibroids take care of themselves. The only signs she has are a palpable lump in her lower abdomen, slightly irregular periods, and 3-4 years between her pregnancies. :shrug:

AFM-DD had her first dr appt yesterday. She's gained an ounce over her birth weight and grown 3/4 of an inch in two weeks so the dr was very happy with those numbers. The weight gain especially was nice to see as I was worried she wasn't getting enough to eat. The dr was encouraging too about the cluster feeding stuff. Said I was doing all the right things to increase milk supply but she felt it was just a phase. She did say she feels my frustration with it though and it felt good to hear someone else say it's okay to feel that way, that it's totally understandable.


----------



## jenny25

hi girls sorry not been active but my girl is here

orlaith (pronounced orla) was born 7/7/14 12.31pm 5lb14oz by csection after complications for tring for vba2c got a lucky escape as my womb was attatched to mt bladder and it was paper thin loads of scar tissue too i was on the verge of rupture but we are safe , im crrently having a ver hard time bf at the moment and in life general 

but here she is


----------



## dairymomma

Wow, jenny! Glad everything turned out okay in the end. Hope bf gets better soon.

Oh and love the name! She's adorable!


----------



## wookie130

Jenny, although I've seen baby Orlaith many times on FB at this point, I have to say it right here on BnB - she's perfect!!! <3 Sorry to hear that BFing is tough...do what YOU feel is right for you two, whatever that may be. There are no wrongs when it comes to feeding your baby. I hope you're healing up well, and I'm sorry to hear that the VBA2C didn't work out...but hey, you're here to tell the tale, and your daughter is gorgeous and healthy!


----------



## ginny83

congrats Jenny, she's beautiful! :)

My son wasn't as small as your little one, he was 6lb 6oz, but I also has tons of trouble with getting him to attach and I think part of it might have been due to his size. I ended up just exclusively expressing for the first 3 months and then switching to formula. A friend of mine had similar issues and did the same as me as in exclusively expressing, except after her son was about 4 weeks old she tried to get him to attach again and it worked and she was able to breastfeed him until he was a bout a year old! So I think if I have this rainbow and run into the same issues I'll try that. Just something to think about - but at the end of the day breastfeeding isn't the be all and end all, just a bonus if you can and want to do it xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Jenny! Orla is beautiful and so very tiny! Sorry you are having problems BF - recovering from a section, caring for a new baby and trying to be there for your other children is tough. You'll get in the groove and feel better soon!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, jenny! She's such a sweetie-pie. I'm sorry the delivery was so eventful and that BFing isn't going how you'd like. As happy as we are to have our rainbows sometimes the adjustment period after can be rough. Take it easy on yourself. Ease into your new normal. I hope things look brighter soon.


----------



## ginny83

Was so worried about the last scan not showing growth that I went to the gp and begged for a referral for scan which I had today. Todays scan was much better and put little baby head b a couple of days. Feel so relieve that everything is looking good. Also found out the gender - were having another boy! This is my 5th boy pregnancy! Keep growing little man xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

ginny- So glad you are reassured!! I was either "right on" or a day behind in the beginning this entire pg. I worried about it constantly bc everyone else was always days ahead. It wasn't until the 20w scan that I was only one day ahead. It's hard not to worry but reassurance scans go a long way! 

Jenny- There you are!!! Congrats!! Did you make it full term?! 

I am still anxiously awaiting my rainbow. I just want her on the outside!! 38 days and counting...


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi Guys- feeling super anxious at the moment,

I don't know if it's my own paranoia or really is Decreased fetal movement. I still feel her but I feel like the movements are less pronounced and not as constant the last 2 or 3 days. Ive read a few posts that other women noticed this during the 34th week but everything I read on the internet said decreased movement due to decreased space isn't really an issue til week 37. Should I call the doc? I'm at work and don't really want to/cant leave if its just me being paranoid and the last time i went to the hospital I received an 800 bill in the mail (I have insurance) I just don't know if it's in my head or not! I never really "counted" kicks bc I thought it would cause me more stress than anything. 

What do you guys think


----------



## dairymomma

In the last month especially, I didn't get real noticeable bumps and kicks. It was more rolls and thumps. Even the dr said that movement would be less noticeable because the baby was getting so big there was little room to move. He also said if I was worried to drink a big glass of cold water, go lay down, and count ANY sort of movement. This included rolls, kicks, taps, thumps, even just hiccups. Any sort of feeling from the baby at all counted. Normal count is 4 'feelings' in an hour (or was it two? I can't remember now.). But if you are really worried, can you at least call your doctor and see what she says? Maybe she can give you some reassurance over the phone or get you in for your next appt a few days earlier?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks dairy. I decided to eat lunch and then actually count kicks. I started to feel her then I think I was just having a bout of anxiety. The movement is there just feels different. More subtle. So mb it is due to lack of space. I hope I'm not obsessing over movement the entire next month I'll go crazy!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Hey, we all have our pg fear moments. (Remember how I went in at 24 weeks because I thought my waters had broken but it turned out to be just pg related incontinence?) And it's very easy to get caught up in housework or something and not notice movement as much. I also noticed that Rita would have a few days where she'd move considerably less but still within the bounds of 'normal movement' and then she'd have a few days where she'd be kicking up a storm. At this stage, you notice growth spurts (and the associated extended 'down time' because baby is sleeping more) alot more so it's possible she's just taking it easy and tomorrow she'll be kickboxing your bladder and ribs as usual.


----------



## yotamama

Scan looked good today! I go back next week to check the progress. My fingers are crossed this baby is going to stick! I'm feeling exhausted, nauseous and my boobs have been killing me! All is good news!


----------



## petitpas

Newlywed, I have to admit that I would have gone in for a check up if it was me. I'd be taking no chances. However, if you feel reassured then I'm glad you managed to get away without a stressful visit to the doctor. 34 weeks isn't too early to be checking movement at all and if you continue to feel that movement has become more 'subtle', regardless of the actual number of movements I would urge you to take the time to get checked out. Even if it is for your own reassurance so you don't have to worry so much over the next month :hugs:

Yota, so pleased your scan went well. Fingers crossed out continues this way! Fxfxfxfx

Ginny, I'm amazed your bubs showed his goods so early! :haha: Congratulations!

AFM, I had a health scare last week and my legs were scanned. I asked the doctor nicely if we could look at Otto, too, and so we did. It was just a quick look and the doctor apologised for not being able to tell me whether everything was normal because he is just an ER doctor. Otto was reassuringly active, though, stretching and turning and measuring right on track. :cloud9: Soon I'll be having the NT scan...


----------



## petitpas

Davies, Orlaith is unbelievably cute! Big congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## newlywedtzh

pepitas - thanks, you're probably right. I think what happened is her pattern changed. When I would wake up in the morning I would usually feel her move right away before I got up so i would be reassured and calm throughout the day. But for the last couple days when I wake up she must be sleeping so when I don't feel her as soon as I wake up, I kind of freak out and get the doppler out and yada yada and it just kind of kick starts the anxiety for the rest of the day. But after I get up and start moving around and eat breakfast she must wake up too ha. I've felt some big kicks and rolls this am so going to try to stay calm and not obsess. I have an appt. in 2 days where I will bring it up with the doc and see what she says- or if I get to a point of high anxiety again, I'll definitely call. I almost feel like I'm more anxious now than I was in the first tri!!


----------



## floridamomma

Newly I'm glad the lo is kicking away again. There is no stage in parl that is easy. 
Davies you have a cutie on your hands!!

Afm got a 3+ on cb digi. I was at 2-3 2 days ago so I'm going on that. I'm thinking of getting a private scan at 10 weeks before my first visit. It's after my losses so I'll feel a little better. I hope


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Newly, hang in there. Anything CAN happen, but honestly, at this point, a lot can be done in the event something comes up...you're approaching the end, and anxiety is so common. Once your LO arrives safely, then it's on to worrying about SIDS, and other things too. :hugs:

AFM- I'm 36 weeks today! I get a growth ultrasound today, to see if Oscar's still growing as he should. It will replace my weekly NST that I usually get...fine with me, as I get pictures! :happydance: Anyway, he's scheduled to arrive via c-section on Friday, August 15th. However, with all of the contractions and whatnot I've been having, I would NOT be shocked if he appears earlier.

I'll be having the group b strep swab tomorrow, and a cervical check for any dilation, so we'll see! Hate any time of vaginal exams, so...not much looking forward to anything beyond the scan. But, it's necessary!


----------



## petitpas

Oh Wookie, how exciting! Soon your little man will be in your arms :hugs:
Sorry to hear about your internals. I never had any with my son (planned c-section doesn't seem to require any checking here in the UK) but I hope it isn't too uncomfortable for you.

I agree, there is always some kind of worry in PARL but there is also a mother's intuition when all is well and that peaceful feeling does counteract a worrying mind somewhat. I totally surprised myself with it as I thought I'd be a mess by the end of pregnancy. Instead, I was happily attending yoga classes and socialising right up to the birth.

AFM, I'm harnessing that all is well feeling in anticipation of Otto's NT scan and bloods. Eek!

Florida, that's great news. I hope all continues to go well for you and that this is your sticky one! Fxfxfxfx


----------



## newlywedtzh

petitpas said:


> I agree, there is always some kind of worry in PARL but there is also a mother's intuition when all is well and that peaceful feeling does counteract a worrying mind somewhat. I totally surprised myself with it as I thought I'd be a mess by the end of pregnancy. Instead, I was happily attending yoga classes and socialising right up to the birth.

My mom always says she never worried with her pregnancies because she just "knew" we would be okay. And then I get freaked out bc i don't just "know". I really don't have this overall sense that everything is going to be okay and that scares me. But - I've always had anxiety and I've always been a worry wart (one of my less favorable traits) so I think given my history and my overall personality- I'm destined to think the worst! lol I'm going to try to start thinking positively and imagining a baby in my arms and maybe that will help me stay relaxed and calm these next few weeks.


----------



## wookie130

Well, in your defense, Newly, those of us who have experienced losses know that pregnancy isn't always "okay" and blind faith is really kind of worthless. But hey, if that helped your mom get through, then hey, who am I to take that away from anyone?

AFM- 36 week growth scan this morning! Ozzy's 6 lbs, and all looks well. His pictures didn't come out great, because he is now vertex, and facing my spine...he's assumed "the position." He's an active little dude. Everything was great. No cervical check, but I did get the Group B strep swab...so, that was fine. I was glad they decided to bypass the internal exam...I hate those. I am so squeamish about vaginal exams and needles, and EVERYTHING!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Great news Wookie! I have my first internal check tomorrow but unlike you I am super excited for it! lol I'm still early yet so I'm sure there wont be much to report but it sounds like you are getting close! Did you go to the full 40 weeks with your DD? 

The closer you get the closer I get so keep updating! haha


----------



## sunshine85

16 weeks today! Yay! Never thought I would see the day! Wow so surreal. I think this our rainbow :happydance:

We go for a gender scan on Monday. We are excited. :)

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Starry Night

Glad to see everyone is doing well. :) I remember the fears never went away for me. I worried about movements and every little niggle right until the day Hannah was born. I hated hearing "you have no reason to worry" as if my (then) current pregnancy going well so far completely negated my previous history with pregnancy. I was scared because I knew first-hand that things can go wrong. I couldn't "Just know" that things would be OK.


----------



## Sheffie

Me and baby GIRL at the beach house! People around here have def wondered if I'm pregnant or just fat, lol &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Madrid98

You look great sheffie!! Not fat at all!! :thumbup:

Newly those feelings are normal as the movement decrease in the last weeks. Check with your doc if in doubt though. 

Congrats wookie! Oscar is getting soooo ready to come!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sounds like ur rainbow for sure sunshine! 

Finally something to report- My first internal was this am and my cervix has started to soften!! And the doc could feel her head from my cervix so she's starting to "engage" - doc thinks she'll stay that way til birth. Estimated her to be 5 lbs! 

Had a rough night last night with a really bad migraine (I work in a research lab and we use pretty powerful disinfectant- got a big wiff of it and got an instant migraine) made me vomit and then I started crying on top of being extremely uncomfortable anyway lol so this appointment made me feel like I'm getting close and I'm almost there and all the pregnancy discomforts will be worth it.. just a few more weeks hopefully!


----------



## wookie130

Newly, I had a planned c-section with Hannah, as I had marginal placenta previa with that pregnancy...and typically, they schedule the surgery for the 39th week. But, she made no attempt at coming early at all. With this pregnancy, it's been a different story. I've been having contractions off and on since 34 weeks, and some of them have been fairly nasty. I would NOT be surprised if we don't make it to August 15th!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Haha you better not be planning to queue jump! I'm moody, hot, and heavy! This little boy needs to hurry up as I think he's broken my ribs lol! I get signs everyday that then bugger off! Lol


----------



## wookie130

Looks like I need to talk to my little man about how your little man is next in line, Tracie! LOL!


----------



## floridamomma

So much good news. I am so happy to see this!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay all of you experienced moms. What is going on? I had that appt yesterday where my cervix was closed and soft. But then once I got home from work I kept having this pressure in my rectum and cervix. Then started getting a BH every 4-5 minutes lasting a minute long. I kept thinking I had to go to the bathroom but couldn't. I seriously thought I was going into labor! I called the doc she said if the contractions weren't really painful I didn't need to come in and the pressure was the baby's head getting lower. I don't want to go early! And now I'm scared I won't make it to 37 weeks.


----------



## wookie130

Are we having the same morning??? I'm thinking our babies are dropping, and putting pressure on our nether regions. It's painful! I'm off to take a warm bath, as I'm getting all kinds of cervical jabs, lightening crotch, fanny daggers, butt stabbers, and bladder kicks and pinchies. Not to mention a lot of pelvic pressure and crampiness. Ooof.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Haha okay that makes me feel better. maybe it's just our body's prepping ? And ive had this stupid migraine for 3 days now! Ugh


----------



## wookie130

Oh, rest assured, they are prepping away. :rofl: :)


----------



## petitpas

Have you had the headache checked out? Or do you often have migraines? I'm only saying because headaches can be a sign of high blood pressure.
Eek, now I'm the paranoid one on your behalf :dohh: Sorry!

I used to get loads of BH when I was tired, had been on my feet a lot or was dehydrated. Putting my feet up and drinking some water usually helped. Once I just walked all around Ikea and bought furniture for J's room to take my mind off the contractions. Probably not the best of ideas :dohh: Despite often getting BH contractions and from quite early on in pregnancy I still made it easily to my 38w section without baby popping out. It's all good practice for the big day, I suppose...


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks pepitas. Haha and yes look at you! I do get migraines but haven't had any since early second tri. Don't worry I've already thought about pre e (told u I'm a worry wart!) but my bp has been fine, no protein in my urine and no swelling so I think it's just a good old Fashion stubborn migraine. I keep crying which doesn't make it any better! Lolol I am a mess ladies!! I cried this am bc I just want to clean my house but I feel so tired that I literally can't. I feel so anxious with a messy house! There's just so much I want/need to do (including prepping for baby) that it's so frustrating to not have the energy to do it. I'm a doer I am not used to this! My poor DH is trying to help the best he can but let's face it, he's a man :haha: ugh thank you all for listening I know I sound like such a whiner but geez ppl weren't lying when they said the end was the toughest!


----------



## fitzy79

Madrid and Newly, I hope those little men give both your nether regions a bit of respite soon!! Sounds like all systems go for a few of you...very exciting!! 

I read here regularly as I can but rarely/never post. I've reached 18 weeks with my twins and all appears fine although that still doesn't prevent the constant worry. That being said, my first little Rainbow keeps me so busy that I don't have time to think about the pregnancy until she sleeps every evening..she's 17 months now and into everything!!


----------



## hopeful23456

fitzy - did I ever say congrats to you? if not then congratulations!!! 

glad to hear everyone is doing pretty well except for aches and pains but it does sound like prepping :) get those bags packed!


----------



## wookie130

Ugh!!! My bag! I have two plastic sacks of stuff for Oscar ready to go, and I can't even find my suitcase for my own stuff. It's sad. I was all ready to go with my bags by 34 weeks with Hannah, and with Oscar, I can scarcely get my act together! :rofl:


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Hopeful...seems like only yesterday you were meeting your little twin miracles...tell me it's not as daunting as I'm building up to in my head??!!;)


----------



## Zebra2023

Hope everyone is doing well and that some rainbows will be born soon :flower: getting close for some of you.

I had my scan today and they have put me at 12 weeks 6 days. So pleased the baby is ok. I am due on the 4th February.
 



Attached Files:







Baby no 2.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sunshine85

17 weeks this Thursday! :happydance:

Got a call from my doc office about the NT scan and no down syndrome, trisomy 13 or 18 so we are in the clear for those..yay! They did fingerstick me yesterday for a spina bifida screen or something...hmmm

Anyway, we were supposed to have our gender scan yesterday (we have been waiting for three weeks for the day) my dh took off work (which is hard to do in the military) and a close friend came with. After my regular appt with my Ob we were waiting for my gender scan with the sonographer whem theh decided to tell us right there that she had quit a week ago and we would not be getting a scan done....what the [email protected]#%?!?! I was so livid because they have about 6 girls working their front dwsk and no one could have called and told us this shit BEFORE we arrived there? A waste of gas and time....BUT the part that made me curse the girl out at the front desk is when she said "well the gender scan is something YOU wanted so its not as important as the ob appointment" I lost it on her ass...excuse me?!? Who the EFF are you to decide what is and what is not important to me. How dare she? She tried to save face but it was too late at that point. No one could calm me down at that point. Needless to say, I will be finding a new OB/Gyn anyway.

So yesterday after that whole ordeal I found a private ultrasound place to do my gender scan this Friday. It is a beautiful office the rooms are so big and its a 3D/4D scan and they show it on a big projection screen. Has couches in there where you can have up to 12 ppl in the room. Best part is they offer military discounts and we don't mind paying.


----------



## Sheffie

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 
Sunshine- I'd have been pissed too! I'm so thankful my doctor had pretty much offered (even when it was totall unnessecary) an ultrasound every appointment. We got to find out gender at 16 weeks, it was really exciting! I'm glad you found a good place to go and see your LO. 
I'm going in for that "big" scan on Friday. Hopefully I'll get some good pictures within the TWO HOURS they say it will take, lol. All our tests have come back good so far, so I'm excited for this one. :) I'm also eager to re confirm that we have a little girl in there! I'm still in slight disbelief, lol.


----------



## newlywedtzh

sunshine- It will prob be way more exciting with a 4D and a big room! Here unless you pay privately they won't do a gender ultrasound until 20w but it's on a big screen and you can invite people so slightly worth the wait. Finding out the gender was so exciting!

Glad to hear scans are all going well:)

Ginny- Did you make it past your milestone?! 

Today I feel good!! I am embracing it. No headaches, no fatigue, no painful contractions- I'm on top of the world! lol Hoping it lasts :)

I think it has just hit me that I am going to have a baby. I got really overwhelmed by the thought. I haven't let myself think of the possibility bc I never thought I would get this far! It's so surreal. But now that I have all of this pre-labor business going on, it has preoccupied my mind from the negative thinking. Now I'm thinking more of when is this gonna happen and OMG I'm having a baby soon!! lol


----------



## dancareoi

Fab news Stacey xx


----------



## ginny83

Zebra great news on your scan :)

Newly so glad you're getting ready to meet bubs! You'll Gert a whole new set of worries once bub is here but I'd much prefer those ones ;)

I made it past 15+4 which us when I heard my 2nd tri losses heartbeat for the last time. I'm so happy and its so scary at the same time. I have my 19 week scan in 3 week and meeting the high risk on next week. Please please please make it baby


----------



## dairymomma

Absolutely LOVE to see good news on here!

Sunshine-I'd be ticked off too. Seriously, the sonographer quit a WEEK prior to your appt and they couldn't be bothered to call you at all in that time? :dohh: I switched drs this time too because my former dr was predicting my now 4 week old was going to end in miscarriage at 5+2 because I "didn't listen to the specialist and got pregnant too soon." I sure showed her. :haha:

Sheffie-oooo, the BIG scan is coming up. It always seems more real after that one. My 20 week scan was amazing and the sonographer was really good. He explained every little thing he was doing, what he was measuring, and why. I loved seeing my baby wriggling around trying to 'hide' from the wand and she kept bopping it with her fist. It was really funny because she'd hit it REALLY hard and my whole belly would move.

Ginny-I'm glad things seem to be going good this time round. I know how hard it is to get past those later loss milestones. I was an absolute mess until that ultrasound at 14+2 showed baby still had a hb. Thinking of you and hoping the next weeks go by fast. 

Newly-I had the same feeling too. It slowly would creep up on me after 20 weeks that it was really happening but it wasn't until about 36 weeks that it REALLY hit me-I was going to have another child. I wouldn't a Mom of 2 anymore. I'd be a Mom of THREE. YIKES! :haha: I had a mini-meltdown/freak out about that but DH just laughed and said, "You mean you didn't know that would happen?" :dohh: 

AFM-It's been an up/down couple of days-week. Stressed out a bunch thanks to a SUPER busy schedule for the next month, LO still having feeding issues off/on, minor $$ worries, and having hormone swings (PMS signs so I think it's AF edging her way back into my life. Early. Ugh.). It's not like I can't handle each on it's own but dump it all together and I start to feel jittery. Lack of quality sleep and having a sinus cold probably isn't helping matters. I don't think it's my PPD coming back though because I do feel pretty good the majority of the day. I really feel like it's mostly just stress and once I remember that each thing isn't really so bad, I calm down. And I'm putting 'fun' stuff in my busy schedule so I don't go bonkers by the end of summer. Like going to the dentist sans ALL kids (even Rita) tomorrow, (I hate the dentist but absolutely no kids will make it seem like a dream! :haha:), attending a baby shower on Thursday, and scheduling a massage for me next month.


----------



## sunshine85

I know right girls! I can be a real bitch when I need to be. She kept saying the gender ultrasound was not important....I didn't say anything first time she said it but she kept saying it and I blew up...all the little minions behind the desk were looking but I didn't care....pfft! Lol...this is the farthest I ever been with any of my pregnancies and I am starting to feel little kicks or flutters and I have a little bump so it seems real this time...so for some biatch to minimize anything about this experience for me and them knowing what I been through, yeah I am gonna check you lol


----------



## ginny83

Thanks dairy. I feel like my worry levels have gone back up a little bit now that Ive gotten past the milestone. I'm still way to scared to tell anyone about the pregnancy, although I let DH tell his parents. I'm meeting up with some friends on the weekend and it's getting harder and harder to hide my bump.


----------



## dancareoi

Ginny, I keep checking in to make sure you are ok, glad all is going well.


----------



## wookie130

Ginny, I'm glad to hear it's still moving forward in the right direction!!! I've got everything crossed that this is it for you!

Sunshine- whoever told you that the "gender ultrasound" is not important is a moron. First of all, it is most often NOT a "gender" ultrasound. It is more commonly referred to by doctors and OB's as an "anatomony scan/ultrasound" where the sonographer scans the entire body of the baby, to make sure that both kidneys are present, limbs, fingers, toes, heart chambers, etc. So, it is more of a diagnostic tool for medical practitioners to make sure the baby is developing okay, rather than a chance for everyone to find out the sex. I don't blame you for getting cranky! To me, the 20 week ultrasound is VERY, VERY IMPORTANT!!!

Dairy- I can relate to the whole "I'm riding in the car without the kids" feeling of freedom. I'll admit that there are times when it feels good to crank the radio up obnoxiously, and roll the windows down, even if the destination is a dentist appointment. :rofl:

Me, I'm just biding my time, all fat and uncomfy-like. I finally drug the suit case out last night, and vacuumed off the animal fur and cob webs. LOL!!! I am going to pack those bags today, dammit. It must be done!


----------



## sunshine85

wookie130 said:


> Ginny, I'm glad to hear it's still moving forward in the right direction!!! I've got everything crossed that this is it for you!
> 
> Sunshine- whoever told you that the "gender ultrasound" is not important is a moron. First of all, it is most often NOT a "gender" ultrasound. It is more commonly referred to by doctors and OB's as an "anatomony scan/ultrasound" where the sonographer scans the entire body of the baby, to make sure that both kidneys are present, limbs, fingers, toes, heart chambers, etc. So, it is more of a diagnostic tool for medical practitioners to make sure the baby is developing okay, rather than a chance for everyone to find out the sex. I don't blame you for getting cranky! To me, the 20 week ultrasound is VERY, VERY IMPORTANT!!!
> 
> Dairy- I can relate to the whole "I'm riding in the car without the kids" feeling of freedom. I'll admit that there are times when it feels good to crank the radio up obnoxiously, and roll the windows down, even if the destination is a dentist appointment. :rofl:
> 
> Me, I'm just biding my time, all fat and uncomfy-like. I finally drug the suit case out last night, and vacuumed off the animal fur and cob webs. LOL!!! I am going to pack those bags today, dammit. It must be done!



Soooo true!!! But I have one at a private place in two days so super excited. I am starting to feel flutters too....sooo weird I think :/


----------



## yotamama

We're progressing! So far everything looks perfect! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mowat

So super excited to finally be joining this thread! Nice to be here! I've decided with this pregnancy I'm going to go on being pregnant and not be afraid of "jinxing" anything. So I'm here!

A little about me, as I don't know many of you ladies&#8230; I have one DS who is 4 1/2 years old. Three years ago we started trying for number 2. I had a missed miscarriage right away and ended up having multiple surgeries over 9 months and ended up with Asherman's syndrome. Since then I've had two more miscarriages and then unexplained infertility. I turned 40 in May, so I decided to go for broke (literally!) and do IVF. I had a huge number of eggs retrieved in June, but had to wait until last Friday to do the transfer as I had hyper-stimulated. I was "bad" and tested 4 days after transfer and got a positive. Yeah! Really hoping this horrible journey ends with bringing home a baby in 9 months.


----------



## petitpas

Wookie, about time you packed those bags! Don't forget some yummy snacks for you - I was ravenous during the night after having J :rofl:

sunshine, so exciting to find out in only two days!

Good going, yota. Special growing :dust: so everything continues this way.

Hello mowat :wave:
You mentioned multiple surgeries, were they related to your missed miscarriage? I only ask because with my first loss I had to have three ops to get everything out and I really felt like a rare bird because of it. Everyone kept telling me that never happens :(
Sorry to hear about your subsequent losses :hugs: I hope it is plain sailing for you now! Are you on any meds for the recurrent losses?


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the welcome Petitpas! I am so happy to meet someone that also had 3 d&c. I thought I was the only one! I work at a hospital and have never seen anyone else in the same situation. Afterwards my AF didn't return so I had a further surgery to see what was going on. My second miscarriage was completely natural and then my third was natural, but I required surgery also. Crazy bodies we have.

Go luck on your scan Sunshine!


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, welcome! I pray that this is your rainbow baby. It sounds like you've had quite the journey, for which I'm sorry. I only had to have one D&C after my first miscarriage, and my second was natural, but I remembered being afraid of having Asherman's, or trouble with pelvic adhesions. Fortunately, that wasn't the case for me, but I did have other issues in trying to conceive. Best of luck to you! Please stick around...it's a great thread.

Petitpas- Oh, I was ravenous after having Hannah, although with a c-section, they do make you wait quite a while post-op before you're able to eat. I remember KILLING a bag of Sour Patch Kids candy when I got the green light on eating. Nothing like having a newborn attached to your nipple, and snarfing on lip-puckering sour candies like a cave person. I'm sure it was quite the visual for the nurses. LOL!!!! Really, when you're that medicated, and euphoric from having your baby, you scarcely care. I remember my boobs hanging freely from my nightgown when the poor cafeteria person delivered my supper to my room. Poor guy. I ate that burger like it was the last thing I'd ever eat, seriously. LOL!!!


----------



## petitpas

Haha, I think I was given tea - so British! -and then toast. Over the next two nights I ate a multipack of kitkats and another of snickers, amongst other things :blush: I had to make up for not being able to eat chocolate during the pregnancy (one of the funny ways tastes change, I'm the same now)...


----------



## dancareoi

I had toast! Nothing to eat before due to section. Also gestational diabetic, so pure bliss to have white toast with butter!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Happy full term wookie!!

Welcome Mowat! All fingers n toes crossed for you. This thread is great to get you through all of the anxiety of PARL 

Having horrible back cramps that won't let up. I hate not knowing what to expect! Im constantly questioning what is normal 9th month pregnancy symptoms or if I should really call my doctor. Appt in the morning just gotta get through this back pain enough to sleep. We shall see if it's possible.


----------



## wookie130

Newly, is it a constant dull pain in your lower back, or is it something that lasts for a few moments, and wraps around the front of your lower stomach or pelvis?


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about the back pain Newly. Not something I ever had---my pain was all in my ribs.

You guys have good memories for food! I can't remember what I ate in the hospital at all. I remember bringing Gatorade and really enjoying it. Not something I enjoy normally.


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome Mowat! I've seen you over on the RMC thread and I'm thrilled that you are here now. Congrats!

Newly-hope your appt goes good today and that the back pain is nothing to worry about.

Going back to the food convo-After I've delivered, I've been so ravenous, I don't really care what they've given me to eat. It all tastes good. :haha: I had sandwiches and chips after my older kids were born but that's because they came in the middle of the night and that's all the nurses could scrounge up. I got to order from the room service menu with Rita because she came while the kitchen was open. I got a hamburger, fries, a side salad, fruit, and a brownie. Yum!


----------



## Starry Night

You got a menu? I had whatever the hospital would give me. I'm always amazed at how much food they give but I eventually figured they did that in case someone really did not like the main course so there would be other options.

Congrats, mowat!

newly - hope the back pain eases up. Though my labour was in my back for both of my babies so you never know.


----------



## newlywedtzh

There is one doctor I do not like and I got stuck with him today. Last week the doctor was super sweet... said my cervix was softening and the head was engaged and that this was good progress for a month out, estimated her weight. Just made me feel excited like the last stretch was here- and soon there will be a baby. Well this doctor wasn't even going to check my cervix or the heartbeat. I said, no I'd really like you to check please (I mean why was I there?) And all he said was "nope- closed tight, nothing to report" which is fine, I still have a good 4 weeks til my due date but with all of these pre-labor symptoms it was just discouraging. And why did the doctor a week before have so much to say if there was "nothing to report" Ugh- this doc is always so dismissive. He made my SIL cry bc she was having a ton of contractions (about a week before she gave birth at around 37 weeks) and they told her to come in. When she got there, he said "why are you here- you don't need to be here" and just made her feel really stupid. 

But anyway- yeah no progress for me yet despite all of this discomfort!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wookie- the back pain feels like menstrual cramps that radiate down my legs and is constant. Seems to have gone away for now though- I guess this is just another body prepping symptom!


----------



## dairymomma

Yeah, I've had a menu for each of my deliveries. It's not super good food but it's not bad either. Although they have dinky portions for some things and the brownie wasn't the amazingly yummy fudgey confection I was expecting. It was merely yummy. :haha: I don't think it's like that for anything other than labor and delivery though so if you were in the hospital for surgery or something else, they'd have you on a special diet and bring it up for you.

Newly-my back labor wasn't constant. It was in waves. But I did have a minor backache for the last few weeks because of how the baby was laying and it would get worse if my sacrum was out of place. Sorry your dr appt wasn't all that great. Sounds like that dr needs to work on his bedside manners...


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks dairy. I think it's the baby putting pressure or just plain old cramps. I have a feeling I may just be an unlucky one who feels pre labor symptoms her whole ninth month haha. I realized I have to keep mysel busy these next few weeks and plan some stuff for me and DH so I'm not just waiting for something to happen. This being my first, It's just all so new and scary and exciting at the same time


----------



## wookie130

Yeah, those menstrual crampy things are pretty standard at this point...I kind of know the feeling your talking about, when it radiates down your legs. It's uncomfortable, and from here on out, you'll feel all kinds of pinchey bladder stuff, pelvic fullness, cramping, and other discomfort.

I'm sorry you ended up with that dickhead doctor. Dickheads exist across all professions, and medicine is no exception. Can you request to NOT see him for future appointments? I certainly would, and I'd schedule your appointments based on who is available aside from him, if possible. There's a doctor up in my OB practice who is not a jerk (she's quite nice, and friendly, actually), but she has some rather different and new-fangled ideas about certain things that don't line up well in traditional obstetrics, and that makes me nervous that she's relying a bit on pseudoscience, rather than the real deal, if that makes sense. The other docs up there I'd trust with my life.

My hospital has really good cafeteria food, actually, and there's a menu available during regular cafeteria hours. It's not your usual drab hospital fare, I'll say that. It's pretty tasty!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh the first thing I did was change my next appt so it wasn't with him. Just scared bc the way my hospital works is whatever doc is on call that night is who the delivery doc is. I pray it's not him!! Haha He didn't even measure my belly or palpitate. How do they know if fluid levels/ baby size is okay? I guess they just assume everything's fine?


----------



## floridamomma

Not to make you guys jealous but the hospital in my area is gourmet! They employ kitchen staff pretty much 24/7 keep the floor stocked with pretty much everything youd ever want. They have actual chefs (one is my childrens grandfather). you can get anything anytime. People go there to eat who aren't even in the hospital lol. and its no more expensive than anywhere else


----------



## mowat

Sorry about the jerk doctor Newly. There seem to be a lot of jerks in the medical profession.

I've been feeling crappy all day. Started at breakfastHow early does morning sickness start? Never had it before. 

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## petitpas

My local (NHS) hospital isn't too bad. It makes me laugh that one of the dessert options always is jelly and ice cream :rofl: In the maternity ward they have a little breakfast buffet, which I've not seen in any other department. It's like a little social gathering with the babies.
The worst hospital food ever I experienced in a French hospital. It was a semi-private clinic, too. The food was always cold and the tiniest portions. I went from 65kg down to 55kg while I was there (complicated knee surgery and rehab after). I used to beg visitors to bring me MaccyD's when they visited.
Second worst food was in the US where I suffered a miscarriage. The room I was in was super luxurious, with remote controlled blinds, a sofa and the biggest bathroom I'd ever seen. I got excited about the food menu after my surgery and ordered some pasta. It was cold and crunchy :sick:
You never really know, do you?!

The best food I've had was in a private hospital here. Amazing, plus I could order for hubby, too. I had four ERPCs there and the food was the highlight of the visit :dohh: Mhhhhhhm, I can still taste the paté now...


----------



## sunshine85

Well ladies....we are TEAM PINK!!! I am so excited and speechless! We found out yesterday at 17+1 weeks...she is so beautiful!! :pink::pink::pink:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140802_090729.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## wookie130

Yay, Sunshine!!!!! You will LOVE having a daughter!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on being team :pink:!!!! Little girls are so special! <3


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Sunshine!


----------



## mowat

Thanks again for the welcome guys! I've been an occasional stalker of this thread when I've been having bad days over the last few months. Somehow seeing some of you guys from the RMC thread over here has given me some hope.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats Sunshine! SO Happy for you! like wookie said little girls are special and just wonderful. Where did you get your us?


----------



## dairymomma

Mowat-It's great for us RMC ladies who are/have been here too to see familiar faces show up too. I pretty much live on this thread and RMC (though I stalk there mostly these days) because these boards feel like a second home. The ladies just 'get it'. As for morning sickness, I've had it start as early as 3 weeks. I noticed I'd get really nauseated if I didn't eat pretty much steady all day, my boobs got really sore, and I started getting REALLY car sick unless I was the driver. (It was bad. I couldn't even make it to the end of our driveway before my tummy would start rolling.)


----------



## Starry Night

I got morning sickness about a week before my bfp -- so about 3 weeks. It wasn't severe at the time but I felt like gagging whenever I bent over or talked too much blush:). It didn't really become constant until I was about 6 1/2 to 7 weeks pregnant and I didn't start throwing up until about 10ish weeks. Was nauseous until about 20 weeks.

sunshine -- congratulations on Team Pink!!! :happydance: 

I feel a little fraudulent being here at times. My 3 losses weren't in a row and my fourth angel was a twin so I still got a baby out of that deal. And I became pregnant with my second rainbow after being in the RMC thread for about three months and only the basic testing (doctor would only test more if I had had another miscarriage) and no interventions other than what I did myself (extra folic acid and fish oil). But even with my friends who have had one miscarriage I found they didn't understand the level of fear I had when approaching a pregnancy or why I was so sad all the time. I feel like my losses have changed me and I am hoping it will one day be for the better.


----------



## floridamomma

I have a questions and it's probably TMI. I have started to get nausea. It was occasional from 3+3 but it is starting to be daily. Is it true nausea though if it's relieved somewhat but passing gas? I also of course have lots of that. Sorry again for the tmi


----------



## sunshine85

floridamomma said:


> Congrats Sunshine! SO Happy for you! like wookie said little girls are special and just wonderful. Where did you get your us?


Ty love....at this place called meet the baby. They have office in Tampa & Brandon


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I'm not sure about the passing gas part with the nausea, but with my first rainbow pregnancy, it kicked in at around 10 weeks, and lingered until around 16 weeks. It was pretty bad, and I was all-out puking for a good portion of that time, at least once daily. With this guy, I began feeling nauseous around 8 weeks, and was puking by 10, and it did not relent until I was near 22 weeks. Eeek! It was pretty terrible.


----------



## floridamomma

Oh gosh woodie! I hope it stays mild as I work 40-45 hours weekly plus I chase around my other lo's. Nausea is the reason I know I'm pregnant but it's been on and off but now I get everyday just not consistently(thankfully!)
Sunshine I'm going to have to look them up. There is a place over here in st pete called pregnancy treasures that is nice and fairly priced but the pictures come out ok. Try not to go to crazy with all the cute little girl stuff. Scratch that go crazy hon!


----------



## mowat

There's something about having more than one loss that just completely changes you. One can be a fluke, but more than that just changes your opinion of a BFP---it won't necessarily lead to a baby. I don't think they need to be consecutive to "matter". A loss is a loss. I've been looking at the thread for April babies, but I feel like I can't join because they simply won't be on the same page. I hate that feeling. So glad to have you guys here.

Nausea has come and gone. Really thinking it might be morning sickness. Must say it makes me slightly hopeful!

Fabulous scan Sunshine! We can't get them like that around here, but I might look into it if I'm travelling. So cool. Does it feel like you've already meet her now?


----------



## mowat

Oh, I have a ticker!


----------



## dairymomma

mowat said:


> There's something about having more than one loss that just completely changes you. One can be a fluke, but more than that just changes your opinion of a BFP---it won't necessarily lead to a baby. I don't think they need to be consecutive to "matter". A loss is a loss. I've been looking at the thread for April babies, but I feel like I can't join because they simply won't be on the same page. I hate that feeling. So glad to have you guys here.

^^This, exactly. Having multiple losses, no matter when they happen, changes you and your view of pregnancy forever. I can't get excited when I see two lines on an FRER or that "Pregnant" on a digi anymore because I know in my case, it'll most likely start with bleeding at 6 weeks and end with miscarriage by 9 weeks. Sad to say, but that's how it goes. At least for me. But even if I go on to have successful pregnancies without any more losses, I'll still be on this thread because I know the anxiety and fear will still be there in the first months. 

Mowat-gotta love a ticker! :thumbup:

I bawled for almost an hour last night. (Gotta love these post-partum hormones...) DH just said, "I know you are frustrated, stressed out, and overwhelmed. It's okay and _I understand_. But you need extra help. Screw the expense. I'm hiring you a maid." and the floodgates opened. I really needed that sob session. I was so relaxed last night and slept really good-probably due to the stress release. (I think Rita needed it too. she slept the best she's EVER slept last night. Maybe I should make it a nightly thing-a nice long bedtime 'boo-hoo' :haha:)


----------



## vietmamsie

mowat said:


> There's something about having more than one loss that just completely changes you. One can be a fluke, but more than that just changes your opinion of a BFP---it won't necessarily lead to a baby. I don't think they need to be consecutive to "matter". A loss is a loss. I've been looking at the thread for April babies, but I feel like I can't join because they simply won't be on the same page. I hate that feeling. So glad to have you guys here.
> 
> Nausea has come and gone. Really thinking it might be morning sickness. Must say it makes me slightly hopeful!
> 
> Fabulous scan Sunshine! We can't get them like that around here, but I might look into it if I'm travelling. So cool. Does it feel like you've already meet her now?

There is an April 2015 RAINBOW thread on the TTC after loss section! I was on a rainbow thread that basically saved me during pregnancy! We have so much more to be stressed about, and others just don't understand!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2207545-april-rainbows-2015-a.html


----------



## ginny83

I feel the same about not always fitting in because I've had multiple losses, but now and then I also don't feel like I fit in within the multiple loss section even. Having multiple later losses feels different again. A heartbeat or a good 12 week scan doesn't mean that much for me when I know for lots of ladies here its a huge milestone for them and indicates a rainbow baby. Maybe I'll feel like that at 20 weeks? Hope so.... Sadly I do know there are some ladies who know exactly how I feel or even have had much later losses and while I wish noneof us were in that boiat I'm glad I've found them.


----------



## wookie130

Well said, Mowat. There is something about having more than one loss (no matter how they fall into line with one's reproductive history) that literally strips you of your innocence when it comes to pregnancy. It no longer is a joyful, anticipatory event in your life. If we're being honest about recurrent miscarriage (particularly when the loss mom is in the first trimester of pregnancy), it's rife with emotions NO ONE should ever have to feel during what should be one of the greatest blessings in life...dread, worry, fear, obsession, and sometimes sadness. Miscarriage is a thief in the night, and it steals from us a very basic human right...the right to become parents and mothers.


----------



## floridamomma

You ladies hit the nail on the head. I was talking to a friend yesterday and she will be getting married next year. She said she didn't think she'd enjoy pregnancy. I told her to try. She was worried about not drinking and etc. I told her it's one of the best times even when what your going through is the worst. She asked me why I wasn't excited then. I told her because a Bfp doesn't automatically mean baby for me anymore. After 4 mc a Bfp is the first step in a long journey to hopefully bring a life into this world. I don't see a Bfp and start planning baby showers and gender reveals, I start to protect my heart. I start figuring out statistics. Telling myself take this, do that. I miss pregnancy when it was innocent. I really do.


----------



## sunshine85

I agree....although I feel like I have met her already through ultrasound I still have a protected heart. I don't want tp get attached... People are buying and making us things for her and if things go south I would feel even worse I have less thab three weeks to 20 weeks and just trying to hang on


----------



## wookie130

One thing I can say about recurrent miscarriage that is on the hopeful and positive side, is that when you finally DO have a rainbow (and I've RARELY seen it on this thread, or in a lot of places on BnB where women who have had multiple losses DON'T have a rainbow eventually if they continue on their journeys), it is such a bittersweet, inexplicable thing... I mean, it's joyful for anyone to have a baby. But those of us who have had to work that much harder to stay pregnant and/or to conceive a baby that will "stick"...words CANNOT adequately contain the joy your heart feels the first time that baby is placed in your arms. For me, it immediately filled that hole that miscarriage left in my heart.


----------



## sunshine85

wookie130 said:


> One thing I can say about recurrent miscarriage that is on the hopeful and positive side, is that when you finally DO have a rainbow (and I've RARELY seen it on this thread, or in a lot of places on BnB where women who have had multiple losses DON'T have a rainbow eventually if they continue on their journeys), it is such a bittersweet, inexplicable thing... I mean, it's joyful for anyone to have a baby. But those of us who have had to work that much harder to stay pregnant and/or to conceive a baby that will "stick"...words CANNOT adequately contain the joy your heart feels the first time that baby is placed in your arms. For me, it immediately filled that hole that miscarriage left in my heart.



I hope I am one of those and come Jan 8 I am holding her in my arms. She has amazed me so far and hit all her milestones so far....and currently kicking me.


----------



## wookie130

It's really looking positive for you, Sunshine. Although there are never any guarantees, even for someone like me, who is due to have a c-section in 11 days, statistically the odds are now in your favor! It's the little things we can take comfort in!


----------



## sunshine85

wookie130 said:


> It's really looking positive for you, Sunshine. Although there are never any guarantees, even for someone like me, who is due to have a c-section in 11 days, statistically the odds are now in your favor! It's the little things we can take comfort in!

11 days!! Ahhh that is gonna fly by hun. I am excited for you and to see pics :) my NP told me to stop internet searching...because now my worry switched from miscarriage to preterm labor and what ifs...I made my doc check my cervix and told her I might need a cerclage lol she said I was nuts and checked and said its closed tight and up high...whatever that means hahaha...I swear this little girl will make me worry all the way up until delivery haha and beyond!!

I think the preterm thing worries me only because with my first pregnancy (I was 17 and dont remember how far along I was) but I wasn't doing the best of job in the pregnancy I was young, stressed out because my family kicked me out...I had never taken a prenatal vitamin nor got checked out but while at the hodpital with a friend a gush of water had come out....but before that a plug I think...everything happened so fast and I passed out after the gush of water then bleeding started so now I wonder if that was preterm labor or a miscarriage...it happened so long ago :/


----------



## ginny83

I think the sad thing is not everyone can continue trying. I know this is our last try, I cannot handle it mentally or emotionally anymore. A few times I've gone back on the recurrent miscarriage thread and looked at the really old posts. Your right that move have had their rainbows now but not all have or some have just disappeared (I'm hoping they've had their rainbows). Anyway feeling very grateful today that I even have a shot at my rainbow x


----------



## floridamomma

Wookie the picture you just painted was beautiful. I for the first time dreamed of holding a baby after labor and the feeling it feel my heart with was unimaginable. Last night I dreamed of a little beautiful girl about 6 months old in a beautiful dress in a walker. I don't how or Why I knew but I knew she was my daughter. I stared and stared at her. I woke and told my husband about it and cried like I haven't cried in so long. I long for that moment I hold my rainbow. I told him it's the best feeling knowing I have you ladies who know how I feel even when my heart is to heavy to say it.


----------



## ginny83

Oh and congrats sunshine for finding out your having a girl x


----------



## newlywedtzh

I agree..... I still find myself jealous of women who announce their pregnancies. My best friend just got her first BFP- and I'm slightly jealous?!?! Not slightly jealous that she's pregnant, I'm happy she's pregnant!... but I find myself jealous of women who have had no trouble getting pregnant or who still have their innocence when it comes to pregnancy. She's told her boss, etc. at 4 weeks something... i could never do that out of fear. I just get sad that... even now that I'm so close to my rainbow... I still am guarded and I know in future pregnancies that fear will always be there. I only stayed in this thread. I feel like I didn't fit in with the "regular" pregnancy threads.

sunshine- that's an awesome 4d shot. congrats on team pink! Everyone else seems to still be doing well... crossing my fingers for a lot more 2014/2015 rainbows!


----------



## newlywedtzh

floridamomma said:


> Wookie the picture you just painted was beautiful. I for the first time dreamed of holding a baby after labor and the feeling it feel my heart with was unimaginable. Last night I dreamed of a little beautiful girl about 6 months old in a beautiful dress in a walker. I don't how or Why I knew but I knew she was my daughter. I stared and stared at her. I woke and told my husband about it and cried like I haven't cried in so long. I long for that moment I hold my rainbow. I told him it's the best feeling knowing I have you ladies who know how I feel even when my heart is to heavy to say it.

Florida- this happened to me. The cycle we got pregnant my DH was in London for business when I ovulated. We dtd *3 days* before I ovulated so I was bummed and really knew there was a slim chance we caught the egg that month. The day I was supposed to get AF I woke up from a dream that I looked down and had a baby belly and what I can only describe as being "shown" what was in my womb was a perfect full term little girl. It didn't feel like a dream.. it felt like I was being shown something. I'm not SUPER religious but I felt like it was from God in a time of sadness. I took a test that day and here I am almost full term with a girl. Because of that dream I knew it was a girl.


----------



## floridamomma

newlywedtzh said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Wookie the picture you just painted was beautiful. I for the first time dreamed of holding a baby after labor and the feeling it feel my heart with was unimaginable. Last night I dreamed of a little beautiful girl about 6 months old in a beautiful dress in a walker. I don't how or Why I knew but I knew she was my daughter. I stared and stared at her. I woke and told my husband about it and cried like I haven't cried in so long. I long for that moment I hold my rainbow. I told him it's the best feeling knowing I have you ladies who know how I feel even when my heart is to heavy to say it.
> 
> Florida- this happened to me. The cycle we got pregnant my DH was in London for business when I ovulated. We dtd *3 days* before I ovulated so I was bummed and really knew there was a slim chance we caught the egg that month. The day I was supposed to get AF I woke up from a dream that I looked down and had a baby belly and what I can only describe as being "shown" what was in my womb was a perfect full term little girl. It didn't feel like a dream.. it felt like I was being shown something. I'm not SUPER religious but I felt like it was from God in a time of sadness. I took a test that day and here I am almost full term with a girl. Because of that dream I knew it was a girl.Click to expand...

This cycle we were actually avoiding pregnacy. We needed a break. I wasn't even tracking my af. So lo and behold here we are. I opened back a fertility tracker on my phone and realized we dtd on my exact o date. I am extremely nervous but something about the dream told me we would be ok ok. I hope that was a sign for me as well. I'm glad it was for you.


----------



## floridamomma

Off topic newly how much folic acid did you take?


----------



## ab75

wookie130 said:


> One thing I can say about recurrent miscarriage that is on the hopeful and positive side, is that when you finally DO have a rainbow (and I've RARELY seen it on this thread, or in a lot of places on BnB where women who have had multiple losses DON'T have a rainbow eventually if they continue on their journeys), it is such a bittersweet, inexplicable thing... I mean, it's joyful for anyone to have a baby. But those of us who have had to work that much harder to stay pregnant and/or to conceive a baby that will "stick"...words CANNOT adequately contain the joy your heart feels the first time that baby is placed in your arms. For me, it immediately filled that hole that miscarriage left in my heart.

I 100% agree. 
I can't wait to hold this rainbow xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- My doctor actually prescribed me prescription strength. It's called Folgard. This is what is in it: 

Each Tablet Contains: 2.2 mg Folic Acid, 25 mg Vitamin B-6
(as pyridoxine HCl) and 1 mg Vitamin B-12 (as cyanocobalamin). 

The other vitamins are to help with absorption.

But I have the MTHFR mutation that affects the body's ability to breakdown Folic acid. So I'm not sure if you would need THAT much. I'm not sure if there are any negative side effects of taking too much?


----------



## floridamomma

I'm taking 400-800 extra mcg in addition to what's in my prenatal. My test for mthfr came back neg. and I had the do. Check my folic acid levels the were .9 higher than what they should be. I'm just grasping at straws at this point. As everything is normal and I have no explainable reasons for the 4 back to back mc


----------



## newlywedtzh

Well let's hope that this is a sticky one! I think what ends up working if the standard folic acid/prog/baby aspirin doesn't for a lot of the RMC ladies is steroids? and intralipids? The doc's in the US don't test for that or even talk about it. My fertility specialist didn't mention anything about high NK cells or anything immune related when I did all of my testing either. But honestly- I think for the most part RMC is still not really understood all that well and women who have no intervention after multiple losses will then have a healthy pregnancy- i think a lot of it is still a mystery and the stars aligning so to say if there is no definite cause found. 

Are you taking progesterone? I think that was ultimately my problem as I had low levels in every pregnancy (even this one which disputes the fact that low levels = unhealthy chromosomal pregnancy automatically- it was an 8.3 at 6 weeks!) but every time I had my levels checked in regular cycles they always came back normal :shrug:


----------



## floridamomma

My progesterone was 67 at 3+4-5. Someone mentioned nk cells. Ive researched somewhat but in America they won't do anything out of the box for fear of ridicule. I gave a great ob who has been pretty much agreeing to any test I suggest so after I relieved this rainbow(God willing) I still want them to check that out. I had autoimmune testing but if came back negative so they went no further. A few months ago my ana came back a light positive but was negative last month. So who knows. I'm just hoping the cocktail the dr and I have come up with works


----------



## mowat

It may sound weird, but in a way I am slightly grateful that I've had miscarriages because I now appreciate my child and future pregnancies in a way I couldn't have without a loss. My DS was conceived on the first try and was a completely easy/normal pregnancy. If I had had a second pregnancy (when he was only 2) and delivered a healthy baby I don't think I would have been prepared for two children, and I definitely wouldn't have savoured every moment like I do now. Hard to believe something good can come out of miscarriage, but I think it has for me.


----------



## dancareoi

I have suffered 3 mc. First 5 years ago at 8 weeks. Second jan 12 at 13-14 weeks(found out at 17 weeks) and third sept 12 at 9 weeks.

After my mc 5 years ago, 10 months later my rainbow baby boy was born. In jan 12 I had to give birth to my LO and got to hold him/her (tiny fully formed baby smaller than my hand) we then had a funeral. 12 months after my mc in sept 12, my rainbow baby girl was born.

Parl is very hard and having suffered losses, the innocence of a happy carefree pg is gone, every day is a worry until that little bundle of joy is placed in your arms.

If I hadn't suffered those losses, my 2 little rainbows would not be here. Yes, I would have other children, but these 2 little beauties who we know and love would not have had the chance of life and they are here today because of those losses.

It is said that everything happens for a reason, although at the time we don't see or understand that reason. I look back now and sometimes still cry for my lost babies, but I look at the babies I have and say, yes it was meant to be.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for sharing your story Dan :hugs:

I really hope that when I have this rainbow I will also have a sense that everything was meant to be. At the moment I still just think of all the pain I have gone through over the past couple of years. We never had a funeral for my 16 week loss and I never got to see him which sometimes I regret, but also sometimes I think maybe I'm better off with the image I have of him in my head. 

I told my son the other day to be gentle because there was a baby in my tummy because he was climbing all over me. He had lots of questions and it was so fun talking to him about the baby. Now I feel so incredibly guilty. What if I have to tell him that the baby is gone. I'm hoping that at 3.5 years old he'll just accept it and won't really understand the emotional side to it all, but I just feel so selfish that I told him because it was fun for me to talk to him about it but really I should have said nothing and protected him. :cry:


----------



## ab75

I hope that isn't the case Ginny and your son gets his sibling xx


----------



## ginny83

Have you told your children ab?


----------



## ab75

Yes they know, I feel more confident now but , like you, I felt guilty in case something happened to baby. Hopefully these little ones will be fine for us!
This is definitely my last, I can't go thru the stress again xx


----------



## ginny83

I think I have guilt left over from when we took him along to the 12 week scan of my first miscarriage. Its when we found out the baby had died and I did not react well and think it made him upset (he was only 15 months at the time). We never taken him to a scan since then, but its still stuck with me


----------



## ab75

I'm sure he won't remember that Ginny but I understand your reasoning. 
When is your next scan?


----------



## floridamomma

Did anyone get a private scan prior to first ob appt? We have mc all out lo by 8 weeks( well they pass away by then) and my first appt is at 10+3. My dh last time didn't believe me when I said something was wrong at 10+2 so I had a scan and lo has passed away 2 weeks before. I just don't want to go around a lot of pregnant women and come out with bad news. I had to do that for my confirmation scan and if was tortuous


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida have you thought about investing in a doppler? That way you can hear the HB at home and be reassured instead of paying for private scans?


----------



## newlywedtzh

ginny83 said:


> I told my son the other day to be gentle because there was a baby in my tummy because he was climbing all over me. He had lots of questions and it was so fun talking to him about the baby. Now I feel so incredibly guilty. What if I have to tell him that the baby is gone. I'm hoping that at 3.5 years old he'll just accept it and won't really understand the emotional side to it all, but I just feel so selfish that I told him because it was fun for me to talk to him about it but really I should have said nothing and protected him. :cry:

Aw Ginny- I think we have to remember that there is a risk of any pregnant woman sharing their news. No pregnant woman is completely immune to the realities of what could happen. But I think it's better to go through the pregnancy assuming everything is going to be okay and then deal with the bad when and if it comes (easier said than done I know). When I was having a tough time my mom said something that stuck with me.. she said "Do you not love your husband and assume he's coming home every night and make plans for the weekend because you're afraid he's going to get in a car accident every day? No- you go through life's routines because you assume that he will come home every night safe and he does" I don't know if that makes sense to you but for me it was an ah hah moment ha


----------



## floridamomma

Newly those were se wise words! That does make so much sense yet hard to do. I have a Doppler have fiddled with it but of course haven't gotten hb yet. I could try that. Simple scans here run 40-60 dollars each time. And I was wanting one every ; weeks after I get further along. That's a lot of money though.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-can your doctor do an ultrasound? Mine was amazing this last pregnancy. He got me in for appts every 2 weeks and he has an older ultrasound machine in the office that he used to verify the hb until I hit 15 weeks. After that he used the doppler. That way I didn't need to pay for a private scan (not sure if there are any places around here that would do one anyway) and I got the reassurance of seeing baby's hb too. 

Newly-your mom is right. I've never really thought about it that way but it's very true. Even though most of my pg was uneventful and my little girl is here, I still worry about things like SIDS or dropping her or even getting in a car accident. But you can't go through life worrying about the 'what ifs' all the time or else you'll drive yourself nuts.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy...so true about the what-ifs! There are just no guarantees in this life...and miscarriage has taught me the importance of living moment by moment, and enjoying what I have NOW!

You know, I wouldn't recommend using a doppler before 14-16 weeks. I am ALL about the doppler, but not before then. I never found my babies before that timeframe, and all it does is freak you out...particularly in light of how so many gals are now online talking about hearing the heartbeat from 7 or 8 weeks on. I don't know about that. It's hard for most doctors to find a hb then with a doppler, let alone a layperson...so, one has to wonder about it at times. All that being said, I do love my doppler, and find it invaluable for those neurotic moments...even when I'm only 9 days away from delivering!


----------



## ginny83

Newly I agree and logically it makes sense. But what if you're husband did get into a car accident 4 nights in a row. Wouldn't you be terrified the next time he got in a car? I know I come across like a bit bof a negative person but actually I'm not at all and usually see the glass half full. Its just with pregnancy I find it so hard to cope with now.


----------



## ginny83

I've found the heartbeat with 2 pregnancies from 9 weeks. Sometimes before 12 weeks it can be a bit tricky though but I've always managed it find it eventually. The only time I have found it is when my bub passed away just before 16 weeks and solo grateful I had been using it because otherwise my next scan wasn't going to be until 20 weeks!


----------



## sunshine85

I am having SUCH a hard time drinking 8 glasses of water....no matter how I flavour it or put it its just crazy and I hate it lol.

Been also having some leakage...nothing constant just here or there a little gush like. Not everyday just once in awhile...

Still not seeing a bump yet and I will be 18 weeks tomorrow :/ dh says I def have one but what the hell does he know pfft lol...

Have my 20 week scan on the 21st and the 26th I have my MFM appt


----------



## sunshine85

Btw a doppler is a gem!!! My doc recommends them and I heard the HB at 9 weeks with mine. So just buy one and take a listen everyday..

I listen twice a day now but in the beginning I did it about 3-5 times lol


----------



## ginny83

I'm sure the discharge is normal - it's normal for it to increase during pregnancy and mine is often watery. you can always ask about it, I think they can use a strip to make sure it is just normal discharge.

Also with my first pregnancy I didn't get a proper bump until maybe even after 20 weeks. I've got a bump already this time around but it's just because everything is stretched out. You'll have a bump soon enough!!

I think I'm going to have my 20 week scan on the same day as you, except I'll actually be 19 weeks


----------



## sunshine85

ginny83 said:


> I'm sure the discharge is normal - it's normal for it to increase during pregnancy and mine is often watery. you can always ask about it, I think they can use a strip to make sure it is just normal discharge.
> 
> Also with my first pregnancy I didn't get a proper bump until maybe even after 20 weeks. I've got a bump already this time around but it's just because everything is stretched out. You'll have a bump soon enough!!
> 
> I think I'm going to have my 20 week scan on the same day as you, except I'll actually be 19 weeks


Woohoo 20 week scans on the same day! That is super awesome. I think the discharge is normal too..it isn't constant or consistent fluid like water stuff just off and on every now and then stuff... I am feeling kicks every so often and of course the dreadful crampy feeling that's stretching me out lol! I'll take it all for a great outcome though! :)


----------



## mowat

Finally had my first beta. 1517 at about 17dpo (I'm guessing). Still waiting to hear from the clinic. Hope they will book an ultrasound in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, that's a good baseline number, but as you know, it's the doubling time that matters the most with betas...I truly wish you the best, and hope your pregnancy moves in a forward direction this time!!!


----------



## mowat

Thanks. Betas don't seem to mean much in my pregnancies---the last three I've had really high betas, but the first ultrasound wasn't good.


----------



## newlywedtzh

mowat- when is ur first Ultrasound?

Ginny- Have you had another U/S yet? You passed your milestones right?!

Full term today! :happydance: Can't believe I made it!!!!! It's been such a long journey it seems. Now I'm just so impatient and anxious to meet her that I have a feeling these next potential 3-4 weeks are going to be torturousssss. Still have some fears but not letting them overtake the excitement!


----------



## mowat

Congrats! You must be so excited to meet her!

I don't have an u/s booked yet. I talked to my clinic yesterday and they told me to book an appointment with a local doctor and request an u/s (my clinic is in another city). The nurse was putting me at only 4 weeks yesterday when I was thinking I was further along (but only by a few days). Guess IVF makes dating a little up in the air. THe nurse wants my u/s for 7 weeks, but I don't know if I can last that long. Don't know whether it is better to have it early (just over 6weeks) and before I go away for a long weekend trip, or wait until after 7 weeks when I'm back. Bad news before I go would be devastating, but I don't know if I can wait it out! How early did you guys see a heartbeat?


----------



## Madrid98

I think it'll be better after 7 weeks because you can see a lot more and, with early scans, sometimes the "not being able to see" and the wait until the following scan, is the worst.


----------



## ab75

With this pregnancy I had my first u/s at 7+3 and saw heartbeat. I would wait if I was you, I know its hard, but like madrid said, if its too early to see you'll have an excruciating wait!! Xx


----------



## ab75

Booked a gender scan for 16th, decided I can't stay team yellow, lol, I hope the next 8 days fly by xx

Newly, congrats on getting to full term, not long now til you have your princess xx


----------



## Madrid98

The 8 days will fly! Are you hoping to be team blue?


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, if you can hold off in having your scan a bit later, I would recommend it. Everything will be a little less ambiguous after 7 weeks, and at that point, you can see quite a bit clearer and better than you can even a week before.

Ab, good luck on the gender scan! I could never be on team yellow!!! I'm too much of a planner to wait until the birth to find out. :)

AFM, I have my baby boy Oscar a week from today via c-section, unless he decides to come a bit earlier. Eeeek! I hope I remember how to cope with a newborn, especially now that I have a toddler under my belt, also. Hannah's had a cold, and I was in the hospital yesterday getting tests, as I had a weird stomach bug the night before, and was quite dehydrated from vomiting all night. Not fun! Hopefully we're all healthy again for the arrival of baby Oscar...


----------



## ab75

Madrid98 said:


> The 8 days will fly! Are you hoping to be team blue?

Obviously because of my losses I will just be happy with either, but I am kinda hoping blue, but knowing me it'll prob be pink! Either way its my last xx


----------



## Madrid98

Fx'd for a healthy blue then!! :winkwink:


----------



## ab75

Lol thanks xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

OMG Wookie! So soon!!! I wonder how Tracie is doing? She was next right.

ab- how exciting:)

Mowat- I agree, I would wait. I think I didn't see a HB at early 6w (maybe late 5w) and got really paranoid with this pregnancy and then ended up seeing a healthy HB at 6w 5 or 6d.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, that's right!!! Tracie gave me specific instructions to NOT have my baby before she did...so I hope she's either had hers, or has hers in the next few days. LOL!!!


----------



## ab75

Ooohhh wookie, not long now. Bet your excited! Xx


----------



## wookie130

I'm excited, but nervous. I'm no stranger to this c-section thing, so I know what I'm in for, but...I haven't decided if that's a comforting thing, or if that's making me more anxious! LOL!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Still here! He refuses to evacuate the womb! He's a monkey!! He's soooooo grounded if he doesn't hurry up haha!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I may beat you, Trac!!! :happydance: (I hope not, because I'm very right-brained, and I was fully expecting you to deliver before me!)


----------



## ginny83

Newly - so happy you're really getting excited :)

Tracie and wookie - hope both babies end up arriving on the same day! although I feel a bit bad wishing you go that overdue tracie hehe! 

Mowat - during this pregnancy I had the earliest scan I've ever had and that was 6+5 and I saw a heartbeat

AFM - I couldn't help myself and went and had a private gender scan done since I didn't want to want until my 20 week scan. And it's definitely a boy! Wahoo I'll put the pic below. I have my first high risk appointment soon which I'm nervous about, mainly because I saw the regular ob yesterday and she seemed a bit concerned about my blood pressure. the reading was actually quite good, but I'm on a fairly high dose of meds and during your 2nd tri your bp is usually naturally a lower. anyway, I just have to start keeping a diary of my bp at home for now, so that's easy to go and just go straight in if I get a bad headache or feel funny etc. 

anyway here's bub showing off HIS goods :)

https://i59.tinypic.com/2w7h1f7.jpg


----------



## wookie130

That would definitely be a boy, Ginny! :happydance: Congrats!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats ginny!!!


----------



## petitpas

What a great potty shot, Ginny! :thumbup:

Tracie, you definitely 'deserve' to give birth first - 40+3, I take my hat off to you!

Wookie, just a few more days, how exciting! I hope everything goes nice and smoothly.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wookie130 said:


> Oh, I may beat you, Trac!!! :happydance: (I hope not, because I'm very right-brained, and I was fully expecting you to deliver before me!)

Glad you never have to go over. It's the worst thing ever n I'm in the most excruciating pain. 

Iv got my sweep Monday so hoping that does something or I'm gunna have a breakdown. Probably won't be back on again until Iv had him now as think I need to lock myself away from anything social.
Be back soon hopefully x


----------



## Starry Night

Congrats on Team Blue, ginny! I'm glad he cooperated and you got a clear shot. No second guessing there. :winkwink:

Tracie & wookie - I am labour watching. :coffee: The race (though it totally isn't a race, ha ha) is on! :munch: I hope the little ones don't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations on a boy Ginny xx
Good luck Tracie, hope your sweep works xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh Tracie I feel for you!! Hopefully by the time you read this you'll have a baby in ur arms!!

Ginny- Congrats!!! How exciting!! So glad everything is going well so far


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats Ginny!!!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Over the weekend dh and I had a little personal ceremony for our angels. It was hard but much needed. We also decided to let go of the names we had been holding on to and give them to our angels. It was much needed. My brothers daughter wax born 5 weeks early. She isin the nicu and gorgeous. She's doing well. It's a little hard I've had a niece and nephew born this year and I wonder of it'll ever be my turn. To add to it I'm at the point where the previous pregnancies have failed so I'm just giving a touch and go week.


----------



## PrayingPixie

I'm cautiously newly pg after a loss at 8 weeks and 3 days back in March and at 5 weeks back in Oct last yr. Just got first hcg result back from yesterday's draw and its 542 so praying that tomorrow's draw (which I'll have to wait till Thur to find out about) will be at least double that or higher! [-o&lt; 
Looks like most of you have had your babies though which is wonderful! Praying that this is my rainbow baby, finally! <3 (btw we need a rainbow baby emoticon on this site hehe)


----------



## floridamomma

I had a private us today as im not seeing ob for 2 weeks. I don't know my lmp but I know for a fact we conceived on 6/28/14. today the baby was tiny, we could see the heart beat but not measure it. the babies gestational age is technically 6 weeks 2 days which is what I measured but according to my md im 8+2. I don't know how to feel really


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Florida. Can you see a doctor, or do you have to wait for the OB?


----------



## floridamomma

my ob says she will see me in 2 weeks at my appt. when I put my conception date in a due date calculator it says 8 weeks as it adds 2 weeks so idk. I just honestly have to wait it out.


----------



## petitpas

Hello Pixie and welcome :wave: I hope everything goes well for you!

Florida, do you perhaps have a tilted uterus? That can skew what they see early on. I take it the US was internal?
I totally understand that you are scared but the good news is that your baby is alive and has a heartbeat :thumbup: here's to hoping it stays that way! :dust:

AFM, we had a scan yesterday at 16w. All was well, baby measured 50th centile so totally average on everything :thumbup: Although it's early, we had a look between the legs. I'm not going to reveal what we saw right away as I have ladies guessing the gender in my journal :D


----------



## newlywedtzh

Fingers crossed Florida! Maybe you ovulated later than you thought? When did you get a BFP? that could give you some insight. 

Did you ever get karyotyping done on you and DH?

Congrats Pepitas on the scan!!


----------



## petitpas

It looks like a girl this time round! :yipee:


----------



## Starry Night

florida - crossing my fingers for you. I know how stressful it can be to see the baby measuring behind. I wish I had positive experiences with that to share with you but I don't. However, I really do think it best to take a "it ain't over til it's over" approach. Conception and implantation, etc, are not exact sciences so it's possible the dates on the scan are correct. Just hold on. The baby is doing well now and that's what is important :hugs:

petitpas - congrats on Team Pink. Having one of each is really fun.

PrayingPixie - welcome and congrats on your new pregnancy. I hope it all goes well.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thank you Starry! :flower: I went and had my 2nd hcg drawn today and find out results tomorrow. So praying that those numbers will look awesome! I'm now starting to feel slightly optimistic about it as my symptoms has increased through the day and a few mins ago I sneezed, stood up to get tissue to blow my nose with, sneezed again, and felt round ligament pulling pains on the sides of my abdomen. That's the first time that that has happened this pregnancy so surely that's a good sign? Here's hoping! I'm also hungry and craving a banana shake. :haha: I'll post tomorrow with the results after I get them. Thanks again for your kind welcome! :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I know how hard it is to have a baby measuring small. (My son and older daughter both measured a week smaller than my dates but I still went full term.) The important thing is there is hope as you saw a heartbeat. I'd do as Starry suggested and do the 'it ain't over til it's over' thing. I almost gave up so many times with DD2 because of all the bleeding I had from 5-11 weeks but she was a fighter and every doctor's appt showed a little baby with a hb. Hang in there. I'm praying and thinking of you. :hugs:

Praying-welcome. Hope your next blood test results come in soon and prove to be good news!


----------



## floridamomma

thank you everyone. I forgot to mention it was an abdominal us so maybe it wasn't as good of a picture. I as always appreciate all the support


----------



## mowat

Hmmm, abdominal? Bet they just didn't get a good measurement---it's still so small!


----------



## mowat

Had my second beta today---looking good. Last week it was 1517 and today was 19745. A doubling time of just less than 48 hours. Feeling a little better as symptoms are back too! Yeah for feeling poopy! Cramping, and a feeling of a blockage in my chest/throat? Feel like I want to burp, but gives no relief&#8230;. Is this really morning sickness?


----------



## mowat

Good luck with your results tomorrow PrayingPixie!


----------



## petitpas

Pah, abdominal! That would explain it. I wouldn't take any notice of measurements taken that early with an abdominal scan. When do you get seen again?

Mowat, that burpy feeling :haha: get used to it! :thumbup:


----------



## floridamomma

Praying and mowat good news! Praying the numbers keep going up.
I guess I didn't even remember that abdominal this early is redundant. We got our BFp about 5 weeks ago we knew the day we got pregnant which is 7 weeks ago now


----------



## PrayingPixie

GOOD NEWS! From 542 to 1,112! :happydance: So happy! Booked in for new ob appt in 2 weeks for exam and ultrasound! It's gonna be a long 2 weeks though! :dohh: Thinking about stocking up on tests so I can poas to reassure myself in the meantime. :haha: :blush: 

mowat, congrats on your good news, too! I'm so happy for you!! :yipee: I'm right at 5 weeks along, sounds like you are a couple of weeks ahead of me though. :thumbup: Here's to take home rainbow babies for both of us! :wine: Hehe! Take care and I'm so glad to be among all of you to have support and to help be of support! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, congrats on good betas! Yeah, the burpy feeling. That's the BEGINNING of the hell that WILL BE morning sickness, I'm sure. Next in the sequence of hell will be the gagging on your toothbrush while trying to brush your teeth...from there, it's full-blown nausea, and perhaps even the pukies. NOT FUN.

Petit- Yay for a :pink: bump!!! Girlies are so much fun, and the shopping is EXCELLENT! :) Daddies seem to love them a whole bunch, too. <3

PrayingPixie- Congrats on your great betas also! Hope everything continues to move forward! :)

AFM- I sure hope Tracie has had her LO by now, because she's before me (and was a bit overdue, I believe), and I have my baby boy in about 20 hours time, so tomorrow morning, God-willing. I'm a bundle of both excitement and nerves. It's really surreal!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Omgoodness! I don't have full blown ms yet but I do find myself gagging when I cough and gagging on my toothbrush, too! Also, when trying to swish water or mouthwash around after brushing. I'm guessing/betting this will turn into ms here in the next week or two. I usually get ms around 6 weeks to 7 weeks. Part of me is looking forward to it but part of me isn't lol! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Morning sickness when you're a loss mom is both a blessing and a curse! :) LOL!


----------



## petitpas

Urgh, I'm so fed up with ms right now! I've had enough. It is great reassurance, though. In the first trimester...

Wookie, all the best for tomorrow! So excited for you :yipee:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wookie- I feel like we have been buddies on this whole journey being only a week apart. I remember when you thought it was all over due to a bleed you had at I think 8 weeks I think? And here you are the day before you'll meet your 2nd rainbow! I'm praying everything goes smoothly for you and I can't wait to see pics - make sure you update!!!!!! 

p.s. I saw Tracie post on a thread just yesterday (or maybe the day before) so you very well might beat her, poor thing! 

I loved the reassurance of MS even when my head was in the toilet! lol


----------



## Starry Night

florida - abdominal scans simply are not as accurate at this point. I hope that helps you hold on to hope until your next appointment. :hugs:

mowat - that's a terrific increase for your betas! :happydance: I hope your morning sickness doesn't get too bad. I never had the burps but the nausea was killer. I had the dry heaves more than the actual vomiting. It got to the point where vomiting would have been a relief. Dry heaving hurts and seems to never end once it starts. 

prayingpixie - congrats on the betas' result! I hope the next 2 weeks go by for you quickly and without any scares. 

wookie - I'm getting excited for you! Another rainbow about to arrive. Just think, tomorrow you're going to have your little boy in your arms, all ready for cuddles.

Tracie - hope your LO doesn't keep you waiting much longer or that you are already in the process of having him.

newly - your turn is coming soon too! 

I'm just so happy to see all the anticipation and excitement and happiness in the thread right now. And :hugs: for all the remaining nerves and anxieties (as they just won't totally go away). 

afm - things are going well and we're slowly settling into a routine. We're trying to start potty training but DS is having none of it though he is willingly sitting on the potty now. He just doesn't know what it's for. And DD is starting to nap better (though I just finishing fighting her for an hour to get her down) and is STTN now. She is no longer screaming all day so that helps a lot...especially with my PPD and anxiety. It still gets bad at night but is more manageable by day. I'm only seeing the doctor once this month which is good. Still slightly anemic but I'm on iron pills for that so that's also improving.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Thanks! Anyone have appetite fluctuations? I mean I understand if you're nauseated then you don't feel like eating but I mean have any of you been really hungry one day but not so much the next before ms started up? I'm back to worrying again. :dohh: :blush:


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I agree with everyone else. Abdominal scans that early are just so inaccurate. They typically need to do a transvaginal scan on me til 7 weeks for sure, usually 8 weeks because they can't get a good pic of baby. Hope the next weeks fly by!

Starry-glad you are feeling better. PPD and anxiety are bad enough but add to that the sleep deprivation/interupted sleep patterns? Yeah.

Tracy-stalking for updates and hoping you aren't posting here because you've had your LO!

Mowat and Praying-those numbers are great! I'm not a pukey morning sickness pg lady but I'm also one who doesn't get the super duper skyrocketing hCG & progesterone levels either. I just end up with all day mild nausea. Which can be almost as bad. Nothing makes you feel better, even if you aren't all that sick, and you almost wish you could puke. 

Newly-Before you know it, you'll be marveling at the miracle you just gave birth to. 

Wookie-Oooo, I bet you are getting excited! It's down to hours now. Let the countdown begin. You know we'll all be stalking tomorrow for updates. :)

AFM-Little miss is not totally sleeping through the night but we're up to 4-6 hour stretches between night feedings so I'll take what I can get. And while I can usually get her to take a decent 2-3 hour nap during the afternoon, it's not a regular thing yet and she demands to be held at all other times so I'm still not getting much done. Oh well. I'm enjoying these last few days of being able to do as I please since I'm back to work in 3 weeks.


----------



## wookie130

Well, being as it's a c-section, I don't know that I'll be able to update tomorrow. I was pretty druggy and out of it the last time, and I'll be up there largely by myself, as DH has to do a lot at home with our toddler daughter. It's going to be crazy! I do have a BnB buddy recruited to update my journal, so if you're curious, feel free to pop in there! :) Hopefully my DH remembers to send pictures of the baby, and not my bare boobies to all of my friends, like he did the last time!!! :rofl:


----------



## mowat

So excited for you Wookie!

Glad to hear there is some sleeping happening Dairy and Starry. THose first few months are really fabulous/horrible, aren't they?


----------



## ginny83

Good luck wookie!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck wookie xx
Congrats on good betas ladies, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## dairymomma

Good luck today Wookie!

Mowat-oh yeah. They are heaven and heck. The sleep deprivation is killer though and I'm just now feeling like a normal human being again.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Oooo so exciting!!! Good luck Wookie!! :hugs: Cant wait to hear and see pics of your precious bundle of joy! :flow:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Starry and Dairy :hi: - Nice to see you guys pop in and visit!

Ah Wookie prob has her baby right now!!

Afm, appt today showed no cervical change :shrug: still only a "fingertip". She said the baby's head is starting to drop and is in my pelvis (she could feel the head through my cervix) and expects me to be fully dropped by next week (still unsure of what that really means) and that should help cervical ripening. She told me to expect to go past my due date though. Baby will come when she wants to I guess. My Ob doesn't induce until 41.5 weeks! Just gonna enjoy these last few weeks of being just me and my DH I think. Been soooooo crampy! and so many strong BH I can't believe it hasn't changed my cervix. They wake me up and keep me up at night. Estimated the baby to already be over 7lbs... a "good sized" baby - Hope she isn't too big!


----------



## ab75

I'm team blue xx


----------



## ginny83

Yay very exciting! Thought of any names yet abs?


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, congratulations on team blue! That's going to be a big change in your household, right?


----------



## wookie130

Congrats on being team blue, abs!

I don't know if I've officially announced on this thread or not, but Baby Oscar Dennis arrived Friday morning, via planned c-section at 10:56, at a whopping (lol) 6 lbs., 9 oz., and 19" long. Surgery went well, but I was in early labor that morning when I went in. It was discovered that my uterus was "paper-thin", and that I was very close to having a uterine rupture. I have been strongly advised to not become pregnant again. This is fine, as we had no intention of it anyway! Our family is complete with our daughter and son, and we're just so proud and delighted.

If anyone would like to check out pics of Ozzy, feel free to pop into my journal in my signature! :) We get to come home tomorrow, as everything is great!

:cloud9:


----------



## Starry Night

newly - my cervix never showed any signs of change until I was in labour so it's not a good sign if you still have a long time to go or not.

ab - congrats on Team Blue!

Wookie - so glad the surgery went well and sounds like the timing was just perfect. I'm glad all is well and congrats on little Oscar.


----------



## ab75

Aaawww congrats wookie.
Thanks ladies, can't believe I am getting a boy, always thought that my losses were boys and that I couldn't carry them, so I am absolutely over the moon to be completing my family with a boy! It is secretly what I was wishing for, although obviously I would not have minded at all if it had been another girl. I think he will be called Owen Jack Morgan xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Wookie - Congrats!!!


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Wookie........look forward to seeing pic of Oscar xx

Congrats on team blue Ab75


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Wookie!

And congrats Ab!


----------



## dancareoi

Congrats wookie


Ab love the name, our 4 year old rainbow is an Owen, but his name is spelt Eoin (Irish spelling)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Wookie!!!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Congrats Wookie!!! :happydance: So pleased for you! Wishes for a speedy and easy recovery and good health and growth for the new little man! :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right I'm back! Lol. Yes Wookie you did beat me! Lol so here it s

After 11 days of waiting and having an induction booked for yesterday, Mr Austin decided he'd shoot into this world with some fashion on Sunday morning. 11 hrs from waters breaking with no warning to having him with no pain relief at 9.17am Sunday morning, weighing 7lb9. Was quite traumatic for me n I lost a lot of blood but we're home, settled n happy, and most if all his big sister is besotted with him <3
We're now complete.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Tracie. Glad you and your little man are healthy. Enjoy your family xx


----------



## petitpas

You did it, Tracie! Congratulations!
I hope you aren't feeling too weak from the blood loss :hugs: and can enjoy those newborn snuggles :cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I felt like a zombie! Had to stay in just to be sure but got released yesterday evening. It was all so quick, still in shock now lol. Not as much as my parents, I was staying with them while OH was at a wedding, n my waters went in my mums bed! Oops lol


----------



## julesmw

Congras Tracie and Wookie!!!!! So happy for both of you! :wohoo:


----------



## ginny83

congratulations guys! fantastic news hearing about these safe arrivals :) xx


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Tracie! Sorry Ozzy arrived before Austin, but you just never know what these little scamps are going to try to do! :rofl: Sorry you had a rather rough labor...I'm glad to hear you're home, and everyone is doing well!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Haha it's ok il let you off ;-) that are both here n healthy that's all that matters x


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Tracie! I'm sorry the labour was a bit rough but I'm glad you're doing better. I can only imagine how my mom would react if my waters broke in her bed....so I hope your mom recovers too. :haha: Take it easy on yourself. Blood loss can make it tough to bounce back as quickly as we would like. I hope you're getting help at home.

And Austin is a lovely name! :)


----------



## fitzy79

Huge congrats to you both Wookie and Tracie and a very big welcome to your two beautiful little Rainbow Boy Blues...delighted for you both!


----------



## mowat

Welcome babies! Congrats Wookie and Tracie.


----------



## petitpas

What a fab name Austin is! He's going to be one cool dude...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Starry Night said:


> Congratulations, Tracie! I'm sorry the labour was a bit rough but I'm glad you're doing better. I can only imagine how my mom would react if my waters broke in her bed....so I hope your mom recovers too. :haha: Take it easy on yourself. Blood loss can make it tough to bounce back as quickly as we would like. I hope you're getting help at home.
> 
> And Austin is a lovely name! :)

Haha my mums over it. She thought it was quite funny after. Was so unexpected think she was just shocked lol! That will teach her for having a comfy bed! Lol 



petitpas said:


> What a fab name Austin is! He's going to be one cool dude...

Hehe daddy's choice. Couldn't agree on a name n I said Austin n he got very attached lol. Luckily he suits his name, can't imagine him being anything else.


----------



## vietmamsie

Great news Tracie! Glad you are recovering well!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats Tracie!!! I love the name too!!


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats to all and thanks for all the support. Work has been horrid and Im trying not to worry about the lo so I'm only stalking atm


----------



## mowat

I'm glad you checked in Florida! I was thinking about you the other day. When is your appointment? I have an u/s booked for next Wednesday so I'm hoping for good news then.


----------



## floridamomma

Wookie and tracie I'm glad you guys and the lo are home and settled. Tracie Glad your moms just fine too. My mom would've passed out lol.

Mowat its Tuesday. We have never made it to the first appointment. on one hand I want to get a private scan on saturday but the last when I had it was so inconclusive till probably make me feel worse. I'm not really feeling any symptoms and have been so stressed it's making me sick so I've been worried about the baby. I just don't want to go in the office see a bunch of pregnant people and be told sorry the baby has no hb. that's my biggest fear anytime going to the ob.


----------



## ginny83

Had my 20 week scan today (even though I'm only 19+1). everything looked great - really hoping some confidence kicks in soon now! Got some lovely pics of bub

https://i58.tinypic.com/sglv7k.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/nqa2i8.jpg
https://i61.tinypic.com/11uzxjr.jpg Peace out! lol


----------



## Zebra2023

Aww that's lovely Ginny :) cute!!


----------



## ab75

Fab pics Ginny xx
Florida and Mowat, good luck at your appointments xx


----------



## ginny83

Who's next to have their rainbow? Newly? Then who? I wanna see where I'm on the list :)


----------



## ab75

I'm not due til 6th jan!


----------



## ginny83

I'm 15th jan so after you :)


----------



## wookie130

I think Newly is up!

Here is a picture of my little son, who will turn a week old in a couple of hours, Oscar Dennis:

https://www.facebook.com/SweetLittl...539374113731/530213167079681/?type=1&theater#

And here is a top and bottom comparison shot of my daughter Hannah as a newborn (top photo), and then Ozzy, who is on the bottom...you can see that they look nearly identical as newbies! <3

https://www.facebook.com/SweetLittl...539374113731/530202487080749/?type=1&theater#


----------



## ab75

Gorgeous wookie. They look like twins lol xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Great pics Ginny! I started to feel much more confident after the 20week scan! 

Mowat and florida- GL on the scans!

Woookie- He's beautiful!!! What a handsome guy. 

Yes it's me.... Getting so scared and anxious :( Now that the time is here I'm so afraid! Of labor AND of being a mom and post part-um- and just really getting overwhelmed by it all. I know women do this everyday and multiple times in their lives- but wow I don't think I ever let myself think past pregnancy! Send some relaxing vibes my way. 

Lost some of my plug and have started to dilate and efface- baby's head has dropped and is in my pelvis. Doc said not to make any plans this weekend- ahhhhhhhhhh!!!! I lost some of the plug at the doc office this am for the first time and I got so scared that my BP was elevated for the first time!


----------



## Zebra2023

Cute pics Wookie :)

I am due the 4th Feb but I will be induced again at 39 weeks most likely :)


----------



## wookie130

Newly, best of luck...I remember being an anxious mess before Hannah's c-section, and I actually think I was MORE nervous this time with Oscar, because I KNEW what to expect! LOL!!! 

I think the best advice (because all you need is MORE advice, right? :rofl:) a first-time pregnant mom can get, is to expect the unexpected when it comes to the birth. Try to keep an open mind, because it's fine to have a birth plan, and to make your wishes known to your birth team, but, nature often has other plans, and safety always comes first...as scary as the experience can be, try to remain as relaxed as possible, and keep your eye on the prize...keep visualizing that baby being laid on your chest, or in your arms. It will all be worth it, I promise, and when it's over, and the baby has arrived safe and sound (which she WILL, Newly!), you will realize that it's an experience you would do all over again in the name of your baby! <3

Ginny, are you on team yellow this time? Or do you know what you're having, and you're keeping it a secret? Nice pictures! Looks like you have a cutie in there!


----------



## dancareoi

Newly it is scary being a first time mom, but it will come so naturally.

If it was that bad no one would have more than 1 baby. I have had 4, the first and third were vaginal births and second and fourth were sections.

If it were up to me I'd do it again tomorrow!


----------



## ginny83

Its a boy wookie :) 

I have a feeling I will be induced a week or two early because I am already on blood pressure medication anything earlier than that would be because its started to become uncontrolled, so hope that doesn't happen. Haven't asked about that end of things yet properly though


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks Wooke and Dani! Those are the things I need to hear. I've heard n seen nothing but horror stories!


----------



## wookie130

Newly, your own strength and bravery will shock you later after it's all said and done! You'll look back on it, and wonder, "I did THAT?" I promise, that baby makes every second of it all so worth it. The anxiety is so normal to have before you've given birth for the first time, but when you're in the middle of it, the docs and nurses will take it one step at a time with you, and your birthing partner will be a huge support, too!


----------



## Zebra2023

Just found out today that I'm team blue this time :)


----------



## wookie130

Ginny, congrats on another little blue bundle! I'm sure you posted that at some point a while ago, and I either forgot, or missed it, or whatever...sorry! Life is a bit hectic with a toddler and newborn! LOL!

Zebra- Congrats on being team :blue:! Our older child is also a girl, and our new LO is a boy. Can't say there's any discernible difference since he's only a week old, and unaffected by any gender stereotypes, etc., but we do feel blessed to have one of each! It's really cool! :)


----------



## Zebra2023

Thank you Wookie, it sure is lovely. I've just seen your ticker and there will be a very similar age gap with my two like there is with your two. Love their names :flower:


----------



## floridamomma

Got a second private scan 11 says after the first. Baby still was tiny and no stable hb. Looks like #5. I'm 23!!! I'm so sick of this. They can't find anything wrong with me. I hate that I can even get pregnant at this point because it's not doing me any good. Everyone around me is having babies and all mine keep dying. I have never felt so low.


----------



## Zebra2023

I'm so sorry floridamomma :hugs: Sending big hugs your way. I hope you get your miracle very very soon. Lots of dust :dust:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh Florida I'm so sorry. I think it's time u check out the NK cells avenue with steroids etc. And have a katyotype on ur husband. There's gotta be something causing all of the miscarriages. I can't imagine how you are feeling. You've been through a lot the last year. On the positive side you ARE very young and have a lot of "child bearing" time to figure this out and WILL have your rainbow. Take care of yourself <3


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I am so effin' sorry you continue to experience this! I can only echo what Newly said, and perhaps take different avenues with testing...

I am just plain old sad for you, dear. I wish there was something I could do, but alas, the best that can be done is for me to send you tons of cyber- :hugs: Please take care. I do have faith that they will figure things out for you, if you continue to persist in your journey for your rainbow baby. Again, :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

With five there is a definite reason and most probably a treatment that goes with it! It is horrible to have to go through so many losses before you find the right way but I think you are getting close! After my fifth loss I changed doctors and was given a new protocol (main new ingredient: steroids). It made all the difference and number six was my son...

Sending you lots of courage! If at all possible, try and get the foetus tested. It will tell you whether it is worth trying again with the same protocol (if the baby had a genetic abnormality then it wasn't a treatment failure; but if the baby was healthy then you need to find a different treatment plan before trying again).

Big hugs and so sorry to hear things aren't going well :cry:


----------



## floridamomma

We have had all testing possible. Hubby had karotyping test months ago it was fine. That's why I was avoiding pregnancy because nothing has changed, so I knew it'd go this way. There is no nk cell testing available here. After the last mc I decided against pregnancy anymore. This pregnancy was a mistake. I am considering getting my tubes tied I can't take another pregnancy where nothing has changed. I switched obs. The one I have now does pretty much any thing I ask and has tried to help but she said she can figure it out either. I guess we aren't meant to have a child.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Florida...:cry: I hate that you're going through this. Whatever your future holds, and whatever avenue you decide to take (or not take) please know that we're here...


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you ladies. I think it's just hard because we were getting of a really good place and then we got pregnant again. We kind of hoped it was meant to be. I'm going to try to look into nk cells. Is it dangerous to just try the steroids


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies. I hope you don't mind me dropping in? I have posted a few times on this thread in the past for advice, but I just had a sort-of surprise bfp today and I'm terrified after two losses. 

As I said, we weren't trying, but we were very lax with the preventing side of things too, so it isn't a huge surprise - we are both happy, shocked and worried all at once.

My boyfriend is managing to detach himself from the situation a lot more than I am (obviously) and sees it as me being pregnant for now, he hasn't formed an emotional attachment yet - which I guess is fair enough as it was a bit of a shock, it has only been a few hours since we found out, and he can't feel any of the symptoms which I can. It could also be a coping mechanism or him trying to protect me. I'm not sure and I don't want to force the issue right now. 

I have so many worries - obviously the big one is a third miscarriage, but also financial and work related worries (I have just started a temp job last week which only runs until November time - eeek!) plus I haven't exactly been living clean for the past month - I have been drinking alcohol, tonnes of diet coke, and eating a lot of takeaways! Oh, and our dog is still a terrible walker and would be a danger to walk with baby or when heavily pregnant, especially if it is icy.

Anyway, that's my introduction and I look forward to chatting with some of you soon!


----------



## wookie130

Loeylo- Welcome (again!)! I have had "only" two miscarriages myself, and just 9 days ago, gave birth to my SECOND consecutive rainbow baby. I now have a 17 month old daughter, and a 9 day-old son. I say "only" two, because there are lots of ladies on here who have had 3+ miscarriages...and many, many of these gals have gone on to have rainbow babies. Two miscarriages is a wierd spot to be in. Generally, it's a state of limbo. There's a chance you've just been unlucky, yet, if you wanted to actually find out anything via testing, most docs and specialists wait until you've have 3 consecutive losses...so it's frustrating, because you basically know nothing. Good luck! It is VERY, VERY doubtful that the Diet Coke and drinking will harm your baby at this point, as it is very early.


----------



## loeylo

Thank you :)

I know that two losses is "in limbo" - I hope I never get to find out otherwise, but there is a strong family history of recurrent miscarriages (my mum and my aunt both had this problem) plus because they detected a heartbeat the second time, the midwives were leaning towards there being a specific issue. That being said, both my mum and aunt eventually went on to have healthy pregnancies and have two kids each with no medical intervention.

My heart goes out to anyone who has sent through a miscarriage, but I can't imagine being I that position 3+ times. I am hoping I will never find out! 

Rationally I know that my chances of doing harm are tiny, but some days I literally drink nothing other than caffeinated drinks (tea and diet coke) so hopefully I will be able to cut them out over then next day or so and switch to water or decaf. I haven had any folic acid or baby aspirin either, which is stressing me too!


----------



## mowat

Oh Florida! So, so sorry.


----------



## ab75

Florida, so sorry. I have had 5 unexplained losses, was told it was just "bad luck". I am now on successful pregnancy number 3 with no medical intervention. I know this doesn't help you but thought it might give you some hope xx


----------



## ginny83

So sorry to hear that Florida :( 

I would really try and push for testing of the baby if you can (always feel so heartless saying that). Although some drs will just have different ways of thinking. At one point I had 2 miscarriages at 12 and 16 weeks both tested normal and still got told "bad luck", and even after I had another normal miscarriage at 14 weeks some drs were still saying bad luck to me!! 

this is my first pregnancy on steroids and also intrapilid transfusions... to be honest I wouldn't be happy taking the steroids without a dr on board. Only because I know some of the doses and timings vary from lady to lady in here (I haven't noticed one way being more successful that others). For example, I was on 10mg all the time while ttc, then bumped up to 20mg from bfp. But I know others who have been told to only take them from O. 

The other thing I don't know if you have been tested for is hubby's sperm? I've heard of some men producing high amounts of abnormal sperm which leads to higher chance of chromosome problems - resulting in miscarriages. We never looked into this since I knew my losses weren't due to chromosome issues - so the chances of it being a problem with DH seemed to be basically impossible to me


----------



## floridamomma

.


----------



## ginny83

unfortunately there's always a risk with any of these treatments that it just won't work out :( with my last pregnancy I gave myself daily clexane injections from bfp until 14 weeks and I still lost the baby - was hard to go through giving myself the injections again but what else do you do if you don't want to give up??

I've never heard about the cancer connection before with steroids or the transfusions? I was on steroids until around 14 weeks, but that's actually a relatively short dose compared to some other people who take the same steroids for other medical reasons. 

At the end of the day you just gotta do what's right for your family. It's a hard decision not matter what. Take some time out and see how you go xx take care of yourself x


----------



## sunshine85

First of all...Florida hugs and thoughts with you :)


Ok so hello everyone. Wow 20 weeks already! I am so beyond belief. Baby girl is doing good. I only use my doppler once a day now. I have a doc appt today and an anomaly scan tomorrow at the hospital. Def feeling pregnant now.

I have achy knees and pains in abdomen/groin area that are off and on...other than that I am good. Still on my progesterone and baby aspirin regimen. Gonna ask doc today when I can be taken off.

Hope all you girls are well, just wanted to update! :)


----------



## petitpas

Sunshine, that's great news! I love how you said you 'just' use the Doppler once a day now :rofl: 
I was on baby aspirin until 36w as it is supposed to help prevent pre-eclampsia amongst other things so there is still a use for it in later pregnancy.

Florida, I haven't heard of a cancer connection :shrug: I was only on the steroids - 25mg daily of prednisolone - no IV infusions.
There are some side effects and risks that your doctor will be able to tell you about. Steroids make you retain water and put on trunkal weight (mainly around your belly). When I first started taking them I definitely felt a buzz and acted a little hyper for a couple of days. Your face can change shape (moon face) although this is more noticeable if you take them for longer. They can cause insomnia so most people take them early in the morning to counteract this effect.
In terms of pregnancy, there is a slightly higher risk of having a child with a cleft lip or palate (there is some discussion at the moment whether this really is the case). The risk of developing gestational diabetes is elevated and equally high blood pressure. Normally, your doctor should check your blood pressure regularly while you are on the steroids and most women stop taking the steroids after first tri, which I think helps with the blood pressure risk. I am not a medical professional, though, so it is best to go through all of this with your medical team.
I've known a few ladies who have been prescribed steroids without nk cell testing or even when the tests came back negative. So it isn't unheard of. If you can convince your doctor and are ok with the treatment risks then I don't see why you shouldn't give it a try. This is, if you and your oh are ready to.

If you prefer to be tested, I believe there are a few doctors dotted around the US, not just in California.

One thing to bear in mind is not to stop the steroids suddenly if you have been on them for a couple of weeks or longer. You will need to wean off of them slowly (e.g. I took 5mg less every three days).

Also, please don't forget that you can still conceive and lose an 'unlucky' one whilst on the treatment. My last pregnancy (number seven) was a blighted ovum but I took my meds again and now I'm almost 18w on number eight.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I was wondering how things were going. I'm so sorry this is happening again. Do what you feel you need to do. We're here for you and thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

So sorry Florida. Have you considered acupuncture?

After 2 mc my 3rd pg was successful. I tested negative for nk cells, but was on progesterone then from 7 days after OV until 28 weeks and clexane from 7-28 weeks.

I also had acupuncture from before pg to week 36.

He suggested my blood quality wasn't too good so suggested eating the following

Kale
Spinach
Brocolli
Beetroot
Good piece of steak, not overcooked
Real butter from grass fed cows
At least 2 eggs every day

I also took pregnacare pre conception then moved onto the pregnancy one.

Most days I had a 3 egg spinach omelette for lunch 

These are easy changes, so may be worth considering 

I know this is so heartbreaking for you, but you are still young and therefore time is on your side. 

I am 43 on Wednesday and my rainbow is 1 next week. So nothing is impossible.
(I have had 3 mmc and have 2 rainbows)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2220921-finally-here-11-days-late.html

My birth story for anyone interested


----------



## Starry Night

florida - I am so sorry to hear your bad news. It really isn't fair that this keeps happening. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Started spotting yesterday so I figured todays ultrasound was going to be bad news again. The ultrasound tech could tell I was about to freak out so he blurted out as soon as the wand touched my stomach "heartbeat!". So amazingly happy! Of course I burst into tears. Haven't made it this far with my last three pregnancies so I'm a little bit hopeful. Does anyone have any recommendations for dopplers? I think I'm going to have to buy one so I can calm myself a little bit.


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, I would recommend a Sonoline B doppler...in fact, I have one, and you're more than welcome to have it, seriously. I won't be needing it again, as we just had our second and final rainbow baby, and we're done with the making babies part of our lives, and we're moving on to the raising our kids stage, and living life as a family! It's medical-grade, and works with aloe vera gel. Please message me if you're interested. I'd be happy to send it to you.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, and Mowat, are you on any type of progesterone? Low progesterone could be the culprit of your spotting issues...I had it with both my kiddos, and spotted on and off in the early days with Oscar. I also feel that it contributed to my two early losses...


----------



## mowat

Yes, I am on progesterone 3 times a day. I'm wondering if maybe it's just irritating my cervix a little. The u/s tech didn't see anything to explain the spotting. It has stopped pretty much today, just a little brown CM.

I'll definitely send you a message about the doppler!


----------



## petitpas

That's the same Doppler I have and it works very well with baby oil, too :D
Just a word of caution: try not to use it too early. Also be aware that sometimes, no matter how hard you try, you might not find a heartbeat. That does NOT necessarily mean your baby is dead! You really really have to understand that otherwise you will totally freak out and that's not the aim of having the machine. Apart from that, the Doppler is the best thing to keep you sane between scans and even make them enjoyable!


----------



## ginny83

I also have a sonoline b and love it. Have found baby from about 9 weeks a couple of times with it. I bought ultrasound gel off eBay quite cheaply. Also I had spotting while taking progesterone which I'm 99% sure was caused by the progesterone. How are you taking them? My spotting stopped as soon as I switched to taking them up the bottom (sorry tmi)


----------



## ab75

Glad everything is ok Mowat.
Happy halfway Ginny xx


----------



## petitpas

Yup, I also took my progesterone up the other way to minimise irritation of the cervix.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I ALSO have the sonoline B! haha... It was a sanity saver for me for sure. I was afraid to buy it as I thought it would make me more anxious but I was always able to find the HB (However, I don't think I caved and bought one until 14 weeks). Majority of the rainbow babies this last round have had spotting Mowat- a HB is a great sign!!

As for me.... Today is my due date... and I'm still here...at work in my office... still pregnant lol. I have been up every night the past couple nights with painful strong contractions but they are never regular and always fade away by 3:30am. I had no idea how anxious the waiting could be!! Especially with friends and family and coworkers all asking when the baby is coming- I just want to scream I have no control!!! But now that I've actually hit the due date, I feel I've relaxed a little as it will all be a matter of time! Feeling baby kick (I swear I could hold her little foot through my stomach! ha) so I am assured everything is okay most of the time. If i go to 41 weeks I will start getting ultrasounds and non stress tests to monitor her and don't like to induce until 42 weeks. I decided I want to avoid an induction and let nature take it's course as much as I can. So I might just have to be a little patient. I have another doc appt. tomorrow morning so we will see if I've made anymore progress. I'm dilated, effaced, baby has dropped, and lost some of my plug so I'm hopeful I won't go to 42 weeks!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Also- I'm not as scared anymore because I'm so anxious to get it over with and meet her!! Maybe that's why god has you twiddle your thumbs and wait... so you're so anxious for it to happen that you can't obsess over the scary parts! ha


----------



## ab75

Aahhh newly, thought it was going to be a birth announcement from you. Take my hat off to you still working. Xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

haha nope! Yeah but it's keeping me sane... I don't think i could twiddle my thumbs at home. Although, they're taking it easy on me here so I'm basically just sitting in front of my computer with nothing to do! lol Every day I'm here everyone says "you're stilllll here" and that's kind of annoying but overall I'm grateful to have a place to get to everyday haha


----------



## ab75

Well good luck when the time comes. I love labour and birth experience, lol, weirdo that I am! Xx


----------



## dancareoi

So do I


----------



## mowat

So excited for you Newly! Enjoy every minute of it. I had a very difficult delivery, but about a week later someone asked me if I would do it again and I said "Of course!"

Enjoyed reading your birth story Tracie---hope you're recovering quickly!


----------



## mowat

Okay, so I neglected to mention yesterday that there wasn't just one heartbeat, but two (135 and 155). Wasn't sure how I felt as the doctor had told me months ago that they might recommend reduction if I ended up pregnant with multiples. I talked to her this morning and she was pretty confident I'd be fine (well, as confident as you can be this early on). So, I guess we might be having twins? Oh my goodness, what have I done!

Forgot to mention that I have been taking the progesterone vaginally. Spotting seems to have stopped and is just beige discharge now. If it continues I'll ask about switching. Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Wow Mowat!! TWINS!!! :happydance: How exciting!! That means double blessings for you! Awww! I'm so happy for you! :hugs: I can imagine though how nerve wracking that might be though! Are they in the same sac or 2 diff ones? Just curious. :flower: I'm also taking prog vaginally and haven't had any spotting except for one day after a temp dip before my bfp so I attribute that one day of spotting to implantation. As for you, I think I've read before that the chances of spotting are higher when you have multiples due to more weight and pressure on the cervix. I'd have to google again to find out for sure but I THINK that's what I recall reading on a site before. So hopefully that's all that your spotting was from. By the way, I feel dumb but what did you mean by a "reduction"? I'm just curious as that isn't something I've heard of before except for in the terms of breasts lol! :blush: Best wishes and prayers for good health for all 3 of you! :hugs:

Newly, wow! How on earth are you still working? I def tip my hat to you for that! :thumbup: I'd be in beached whale syndrome for sure! :haha: Good luck and blessings to you for when you do go into labor and I pray it will be a quick and easy labor and delivery for you! :flower:


----------



## dairymomma

Mowat-Twins? Wow! Congrats! And I've had spotting even with the oral progesterone. Totally normal.


----------



## wookie130

Vaginal progesterone seemed to cause my spotting issues...and yeah, it went from a medium menstrual flow-type thing, to brownish beige. The vaginal progesterone actually absorbs the best, from my understanding, and it was what made the difference in both my rainbow pregnancies. 

Wow!!!!! Twins!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mowat

Don't feel dumb Pixie! It's not a term that everyone is familiar with. Unfortunately when someone ends up pregnant with multiples and the doctor is afraid for their safety, and it is very likely they will lose the entire pregnancy, the doctor can perform what they call a selective reduction. Basically, you have to make the choice to terminate some of the embryos. Can't even imagine what a horrible decision that would be! So thankful I don't have to make that horrible decision.

Hope this discussion hasn't upset anyone. It is a very difficult topic and I know there are probably some very different opinions on the subject.


----------



## ab75

OMG Mowat, massive congrats to you!! Xx

Yay dancareoi, glad I am not alone lol xx


----------



## mowat

Forgot to answer your question about whether they were identical or not Pixie. Two sacs, so I guess they aren't identical? Might need to google that.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Oh ok 2 sacs, so I'm pretty sure that's in-fraternal twins aka not identical. I think they are only identical when from the same egg and thus in the same sac. Again, I'd have to hit google though to make sure lol! :haha: Thanks for the explanation about reduction. I can see why it would be a sensitive topic. :hugs: I hope for your sake that you wont have to have that done. There is no way I could choose if it were me. :wacko: But that is just me. I do totally understand when the mother's health is at stake why it might be have to be done though. I just hope for you it isn't absolutely necessary. Best wishes for you and your babes! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats mowat! I had IUI with stim meds and had I think 6 eggs drop, when they knew there would be 3-5 maturing at least, they asked if I was ok with selective reduction and if not they would probably have cancelled the cycle. after 4 mc's I said SURE! I wasn't going to cancel the cycle. I would have never done it though :) One nurse saw an empty sac next to the 2 sacs with the twins in them which would have been a third I guess but nobody else ever saw that one. 

twins are awesome! I've never heard of selective reduction w/twins, more so if you have 4 or more I would guess.


----------



## mowat

How are you surviving twins Hopeful? I have one DS who will be 5 and two very active and demanding dogs (and one pukey cat!), so I'm a little worried. We're also on the complete opposite side of the country from any family. How are you managing?


----------



## ginny83

Congrats mowat! I think there's still a chance they could be indentical. A friend of mine is having identical twins that share the same sac and I was googling and it all depends on when the embryo splits that determines if they share the same placenta/sac etc. Of course though if you were on meds such as clomid etc there's probably a much higher chance of it being two eggs that took. If you find out their genders that might make it obvious as well.


----------



## mowat

Yes, I did a little google research today, and it does appear like they could be identical. I'm assuming that because I transferred two they probably aren't identical.

Spotting is back. Trying not to think about it.

Anyone doing exciting this weekend? Think we'll go camping tomorrow for a couple of nights.


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies,

I havent been here for ages, I have a lot catch up to do, if is there any of the old posters. A reminder of my history, I had 4 miscarriages before I asked my GP to transfer me to Dr shehata team in Epsom, they were great, and for first time my pregnancy passed the 7 weeks mark, and carried my baby until 24 weeks, and had very bad pain, luckily for me I was at my brothers house, which is a walking distance to kings college hospital, which I later found out were the best for premature births. I delivered my baby naturally within 2 hours, and I was told if I didnt make it in time, I could have lost him. my baby is happy 10 months old baby, he doesnt have any major issues but still need oxygen support, and he is weaned off it gradually.

Yesterday, we found out we are pregnant again, I am happy, I wanted at least another one, and I am not young but I am very nervous, with my history with miscarriages, and now premature birth, even though my early birth was due urine infection that was not detected, they kept asking me for a samples to confirm, they asked me for 3 samples!! Before I got back results, I delivered him.

Anyone had successful birth with dr shehata and went back again for second baby? I cant take the risk, I only kept the baby with his regime, luckily I have left over and I started on them, and on Monday I will ask my Gp to refer me again, I hope she agrees. 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## petitpas

Hello Hur, congratulations on your new pregnancy! I'm on my second with Mr S. I went back to get retested prior to falling pregnant. Then I got my gp to prescribe me the same medication I was on last time under the supervision of my local obstetrician. So far so good :D
I hope everything goes well for you :dust:

Wow, Mowat, that's exciting! Two babies :yipee:


----------



## hur575

Thanks Petitpas, for the quick reply, my Gp are useless last time Dr shehata gave me the first prescription, and told further doses you can get it from gp, the Gp refused to prescribe it saying we will not take responsibility for it, because the team were following me. The team were shocked, and said first time we face this kind of problem and I had to go back to them for further medicines. 

I am hoping I get them to refer me as soon as, best of luck to you xxx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Mowat that's great-twins!! I know the spotting can be stressful but take it one day at a time. How much progesterone are u taking? 

Stillll pregnant! But I made the mistake of watching a birth story yesterday. Now I'm back to being scared so she can stay in there for as long as she wants! Lol just really hoping to avoid an induction. I really really don't want to take pitocin.


----------



## dancareoi

Giving birth is the most amazing thing you will experience. Being handed that tiny little bundle makes everything worth while. Your heart will just melt and you won't believe how deeply intensive your feelings of love can be until you meet your rainbow.

Just remember, any pain you experience will not last forever and it is worth every second of it. As I've said before, I would do it again right now if I could.

I've done it 4 times and each time has just been just as amazing and as special as the previous ones. Nothing comes close to it!


----------



## wookie130

Newly, don't fear induction. Much like c-sections, there is A LOT of fear-mongering on web sites, and a lot of demonizing of pitocin...it can speed things up, sure, and make your contractions more frequent and stronger, but that can be a good thing, in the right situation. I would NEVER, and I mean EVER advise a woman to go over 42 weeks...as a friend of mine stated once (a well-respected OB), "There is no good that comes from allowing a pregnancy to go over 42 weeks." At that point, you're risking a worn-out placenta, among other dangers... I know a lot of "sources" will state that babies don't have an expiration date, or that they know when to come, etc., and I would seriously refute any of those statements. They DO have an expiration date, as evidenced by the high mortality rate of neonates allowed to go post-dates beyond 42 weeks, and they DON'T know when to come on their own, as evidenced by prematurity, etc. I am NOT trying to scare you, I'm just trying to put this in perspective for you in terms of having an induction. If you need one, you need one, and you'll totally get through it! :) Inductions are PREVENTATIVE medicine, and they are used to prevent complications that may arise from a baby going overdue, or various things that can come up in late pregnancy. Rest assured, pitocin is safe, and at times, very necessary! I hope you have that baby (TODAY, preferably! LOL!) in the next few days, but if not, don't stress over needing an induction, and know that a lot of the negative attention pitocin receives is based on pseudoscience, and nothing more.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks wookie. No I understand, I don't trust our bodies completely either. I mean especially after suffering losses I don't think they always know what to do. My OB will schedule an induction for sometime in the 42nd week (so 41 + whatever) if I don't go on my own. I guess I've just heard stories of bodies really not being ready and responding really badly to the pitocin. But I have dilated to 1cm and effaced 80% so if it comes down to it hopefully my body will respond well to it.


----------



## wookie130

It sounds like your body is getting ready...the effacement is encouraging! :) It could literally be any time now when things get going! Have you tried any "tricks" to get labor on the way? Any :sex:? Pineapple core? Long walks? LOL!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Oh yes. Dtd last night. Been walking every night. Eating pineapple and drinking rlt haha. My SIL just gave me her birth ball that I have to blow up that she swears made her water break. I'm scrubbing my house right now hoping that triggers something!


----------



## mowat

Well, when you're done your place you can come over and start on mine---really, I'm only trying to help you out! Ha ha! Hope you start progressing soon. I must say I found the whole labour process really neat. I started cramping in the evening, but I didn't realize they were contractions as it just seemed like I had an upset stomach. When I realized they might be contractions I couldn't time them because I was also having lots of bathroom breaks (tmi) and I couldn't tell the difference. Finally my water broke and I decided to go to the hospital. When I got there I was pretty much ready to push! Oops. They had talked so much about not going too early I almost went too late!

I'm taking progesterone (100mg) 3 times a day Newly. Hoping it will do the trick. I'm also on aspirin, prednisone and estrogen. I've also added extra folic, D along with my multi-vitamin. Had a little more spotting last night (bright red), but it has stopped again now. The u/s tech didn't see anything to explain it on the ultrasound---makes me nervous.


----------



## ginny83

I was induced with my son and had a positive experience! (Well still painful but I think they're all supposed to do that). Vaginal birth and no epi although I was asking for one.The only tthing that really shocked me with the induction was that I felt I went into active labour very quickly. There didbt seem to be a sslow gradual build up like someone might experience at home. But I have a perfect little three year old sleeping next to me right now who id happily go through the experience 100times over for :)


----------



## Madrid98

I've had and induction with my last pregnancy and it was too long but I didn't feel pain as I had an epidural. I think with the right plan before hand, inductions work and I agree with what wookie said about not leaving it too long. My first came at 41 weeks with no intervention. What I don't agree with, and that's one of the reason there are many comments against induction out there, is the inducing a woman as soon as she reaches 38 weeks just because she's full term and she can't wait. No medical reason, no risks, just pure I want the baby out now. In those situations I'm with those that say let the baby come in his own time because it could start naturally from then to 41 weeks but....we're all different I guess and we have the last word. I know that if I ever have any more successful pregnancies I'll be induced but it's for mine and the baby's safety as mine are big babies and tge longer inside, the bigger they get. 

I hope it starts for you very soon newly!!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Madrid, I TOTALLY agree with you on the induction thing! If you're under 42 weeks, and there's no medically necessary reason to induce, then by all means, let the baby try to come on his/her own, in most cases! Even then, however, there are the rare circumstances where I can understand why a woman would want a planned induction a bit early...such as if her husband/partner was being deployed in the military, etc.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Quiet in here which I assume is a good thing!

Officially 5 days late but I don't knowwww... i've been having some regular contractions for the last couple hours... they just aren't that painful... just feel like menstrual cramps with tightening/pressure really. But maybeeee it'll turn into something?:blush:

Feeling better about labor.. my mom came down to visit and helped me relax. She explained that its not a constant pain.. that its getting through each contraction which yes can be intense but you have time in between to re-coup until the next one. I also posted a thread on BnB asking women how they coped during labor and I've gotten so many positive encouraging responses which has helped me relax a lot. 

Hope everyone else is doing well... I will hopefully be posting a rainbow announcement soon!


----------



## hur575

Newlywedtzh

Best of luck for you, I hope it goes smoothly, my birth was the best thing that happened to me, although it was only 24 weeks, I was heavy, anemic, and was very miserable. When I gave birth naturally, there was no time for any pain killer but immediately I felt so well, and it was best experience ever. 


I have seen my GP today luckily she wrote me the prescription I need, and referred me to Shehatas team in Epsom, they gave me early scans last time, so hopefully, I get to see my bean. 

I still don't feel pregnant, I know it is early and slowwwwww


----------



## wookie130

Hur, congrats, and good luck!

Newly...that baby just loves her home in the womb, doesn't she? I have a feeling it's going to be in the next couple of days for you...I don't know why, but I just do. I've got a good gut for these feelings!


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-sounds like the starts of something to me. Rita's labor was very similar. I had regular BH tightenings for a couple hours but put it off as just false labor. Went to bed and woke up 2 hours later in full blown contractions. FX that little girl makes her appearance soon! And it's natural to worry about labor, especially when you don't know what it's like. (Even those of us who have gone thru it worry.) Just go with it and see how things progress for you. Your mom is right. Those contractions are hard, especially towards the end, but you get a break between each one. It's not a constant pain. And afterwards, you have this huge adrenaline/endorphin rush that makes you feel almost high. You feel invincible.

Hur-don't know if I said congrats but Congrats on your bfp!

AFM-LO is 2 months old already (wow! where did that time go?) and she's sleeping through the night most nights. I'm back to work tomorrow morning so FX she stays good. Other than that, I've been doing okay. Regular sleep makes a world of difference doesn't it? :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Oh my goodness, sleeping through the night already, dairymomma? Is it ok if I drop my little girl off at yours for some training after she's born?

Newly, fingers crossed all went well last night ;)
One of my friends played cards all the way through labour. After all, it's just one minute in three that you're in pain, she said :haha:
I can't speak from experience as I only experienced BH before my planned section.

Hur, great stuff on getting the meds and the referral. I hope you get a quick appointment seeing as you are already pregnant. Maybe phone them to check sometime next week?


----------



## LeeC

Petipas, this is probably well overdue, CONGRATULATIONS, I don't think I knew you were pregnant again and a little girl, fab news, so sorry I'm late with my well wishes. xx


----------



## petitpas

Aw Lee, thank you :kiss: I see you've been having a rough time... :hugs: your little boy is unbelievably cute, though! I love his sweet face popping up in my Fb feed :cloud9:


----------



## ab75

Good luck when the time comes Newly, won't be long by the sound of things xx


----------



## ginny83

fingers crossed it turns into something newly !

I don't think I'll describe my labour too much - I wasn't playing cards lol... still I think it went great! Willing to go through all this journey to try and get it again, so can't be too bad!!

21 weeks today for me!! wahoo. Still nervous, but excited to be getting closer to 24 weeks even though I know that doesn't always mean you're safe. xx

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## ab75

Happy 21 weeks Ginny xx


----------



## hur575

Thanks wookie, dairymoma, and petitpas

Dairymoma I noticed your name, congrats on your baby, I remember you from this thread, I am glad things turned out good for you.

ginny83 congrats on reaching 21 weeks, 24 weeks is good but I pray you carry your baby full term. Having a premature baby at 24 weeks, and spending months in neonatal, I learned every day the baby spends inside you, makes a huge difference, I saw babies born at 25 weeks, and 26 weeks, it made so much difference. I am very thank full I had my baby with no major problems, after 4 losses. 

One tip for all you ladies, if you are in pain get it checked out, dont call, just get it check out. There is this steroid shots they give to ladies that they think they will have premature birth, I have seen that wonder drugs, it helps with babies breathing, so they do not need oxygen support when they are born, they gave me that shots but my baby came too early, it had to stay in your system for at least 48 hours. 

wishing you all Happy 9 healthy months ladies


----------



## newlywedtzh

Well i was right it was the start! I started having real contractions around 5pm went into the hospital around 11pm. Labor was.... I'd say the hardest thing I've ever done in my life. I coped okay until about 6cm then I started to lose control a little. Got an epi around then and omg relief! Progressed all the way to 10cm on my own and had a vaginal birth with no tearing! Pushing was hard and I just can't believe I did that! Masilyn Marie was born at 11:47am Sept. 3rd a healthy 7lbs. I'm still recovering but doing well! I will post a pic soon. I'm so in love!


----------



## ab75

Yeah newly, huge congratulations on your precious daughter xx


----------



## wookie130

Newly!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: You DID IT!!!! Congrats to you on your precious little bundle, Masilyn! See? SEE???? We TOLD you that you could do it, and it sounds to me like you have a smooth delivery, and all went pretty well! If you made it to 6 cm dilated without an epi, I'd say you were tolerating the pain really well, dear. Lots of women get their epidurals at a 4 or so...so, perhaps it was more doable than you thought!

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## PrayingPixie

Wow!!! HUGE CONGRATS NEWLY!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: So happy for you!! Cant wait to see pics! :flower:

My next scan is a week from tomorrow which should put me at 8+6 at that point (according to my last scan last friday which had me at 6+6) and further on than last time when we mmc back in March. We lost that one at 8+3 so I'm a bit of a nervous and anxious mess this week. :wacko: Praying baby will still have a good strong hb at that point and measure perfectly on par! [-o&lt;


----------



## hur575

huge congrats newly, well done xxxx

PrayingPixie

Best of luck for your scan xxx


----------



## ginny83

Congrats newly!!

Hur,I think they're going to induce me around 38 weeks because of my blood pressure (if it is stable until then) and I pray that I get there. I think the 24 weeks milestone is more of a mental milestone for me. I'm finding it very hard to get motivated to get things ready for the baby - we still haven't told anyone besides our parents that I'm even pregnant! I'm so happy that everything turned out OK with your bub though, can't imagine the stress and worry you must have gone through x


----------



## newlywedtzh

Here she is... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## PrayingPixie

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! Omgosh she is beautiful and ADORABLE!!!! SO SO SOOOOOO CUTE!!!! :kiss: <3 You must be so excited! :) I'm so happy for you and congrats on your precious new daughter!!! :hugs:


----------



## mowat

So happy for you Newly!


----------



## hur575

I think it might ve over for me, I had bright red bleeding this morning, I am now in Epu!


----------



## ginny83

oh fingers crossed everything's ok hur x


----------



## ab75

Hope all is ok hur xx

She is gorgeous newly xx

Who is next? Xx


----------



## hur575

Thanks ladies but is over for me, now, it has been confirmed, in Epu the bleeding got heavy, not sure what happened this time, maybe because I didnt take the medc on time, I didnt start until BFP, or maybe I am just too heavy, as I didnt lose my baby weight, and I was overweight to start with, so I want to take at least couple of months off, and maybe try.

Best of luck to you all ladies, wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies xxxx


----------



## loeylo

I am off again too, had a confirmed ectopic although my levels dropped, I could have probably used expectant management but I had methotrexate on Monday and I have started bleeding. Being referred for recurrent miscarriage testing. Great!

Good luck ladies x


----------



## dairymomma

Hur and Loeylo-I'm so sorry. :hugs: Hopefully you find out what's going on.

Newly-Congrats! She's adorable. 

LO's 2 month appt in a few hours. I'm curious as to how much she weighs and I have a few questions for the dr about reflux. Rita is showing some signs of it but they are intermittent so I'm not sure.


----------



## PrayingPixie

Hur and Loeylo I am so so sorry ladies for your loss. :( Sending you prayers and :hugs: and hoping you will be back soon with extra sticky rainbow babies! :flow:


----------



## mowat

So sorry ladies.


----------



## petitpas

So sorry, Hur :hugs: Please don't beat yourself up about the meds, many doctors don't prescribe them until after bfp and that protocol seems to work, too. Unfortunately, even the best meds can't prevent a genetic loss so maybe that's what happened here? Do give your new protocol another try when you are ready :hugs:

Loeylo, so sorry :hugs: I hope your physical recovery is fast. Hopefully, the testing clinic will give you all the help you need to have a successful pregnancy soon :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Oh my word, newly, your little girl is soooooo adorable :cloud9: Well done you!

Ginny, happy 21 weeks! How on earth have you managed to keep it quiet for so long that you are expecting??!

AFM, I was diagnosed with a hernia today. It isn't critical so I am going to ignore it for now. Has anyone else had this? I had a hernia repair on the other side when I was a baby but obviously can't remember anything :haha:


----------



## hur575

Thank you all

petitpas, that what we do best, blame ourselves, I keep thinking so many things, maybe, the big spring clean out I did yest, may be I should have rested. I know it is not like that, to be honest from the start I didn't feel it, something was holding me from getting excited about this one.


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, newly!! :happydance: She is an absolute doll, so precious! Did you knit that cap yourself? I love the little ears. hee hee And I'm glad that your labour went so well. Hope your recovery is just as textbook.

hur & loeylo - I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

ginny - congrats on 21 weeks.

dairy - my LO had a bit of reflux too but seems to have outgrown it mostly. She still spits up A LOT (I can not stress "a lot" enough) but it no longer smells like acid reflux nor does it upset her anymore. If Rita is gaining weight (as my LO was) I don't think the doctor will show a lot of concern. Hope she does better with that soon. It's not fun seeing them in pain.


----------



## petitpas

Oh hur, I know that feeling. It's weird how our bodies sometimes just 'know'. Big hugs anyway because whether you know or not, whether it was inevitable or not, it is always a blow when it happens and never a nice experience :cry:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey guys, how is everyone? We've been having abit of a rough time. 
I hit quite a few problems postnataly with my bleeding and getting my iron levels back up to Normal, then when I'd finally got them sorted, the HV flagged up what she thought was a problem with Austin. He has a small soft spot, smaller than normal, and her face said it all and encouraged us to see our dr, as it could be a sign of serious problems. She seriously put the fear of god up us! I spent days crying , wrapping him in cotton wool. 
Went to the drs on Thursday, I couldn't even go in the room I was shaking that bad, my OH had yo go in while I sat outside.
2 drs checked him, one being a dr that specialises in children, they are not concerned at all! It's small yes but not abnormally small or and signs to worry. 
So I'd spent a week panicking like mad over something she shouldn't have worried us so much about! 
He's doing really well tho, still in his newborn stuff lol so much for a BIG baby lol. He is adored by all t esp his big sister. She dotes on him <3


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Newly! What a cutie Maislyn is and I love her wee hat :)


----------



## wookie130

Hur and Loeylo, I am so sorry for your losses. Please take care, and we hope to see you again soon...and we pray your rainbows are in the near future!

Newly, how gorgeous is she???? Where on earth did you get that amazing hat for her? <3 I love it! 

Who is next? Hmmm...keep these babies a'comin'! :)


----------



## ab75

Loeylo and Hur, so sorry for your losses, hope you are back soon. 

Tracie, glad everything is ok, what a worry!

I'm due 6th jan, I know Ginny is a few days after me xx


----------



## wookie130

Tracie, I'm sorry, I didn't see your post above! A small soft spot where? I'm confused! For the record, all infants have soft spots on their heads, but I don't think that was what you were referring to...anyway, I'm glad all is well with baby Austin! I had to have a renal ultrasound with Ozzy last week to check his kidneys, so I'm no stranger to the worrying. But, all is well, so I do thank God for that!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

The one in front of his head, it should be a certain size and his is smaller than it should be, HV was concerned his skull was fusing together before it should therefore either restrict his brain or a sign of brain problems, but the dr isn't concerned at all as his head is growing fine.
It was a lot of stress for us esp with his genetics results not being back yet. 
And yeah I no all infants have them, there called fontanelle but didn't think ppl would be familiar with that name so used the common term of soft spot


----------



## dancareoi

Newly, congratulations, worth every second of if!

Your rainbow was born on my rainbow girls 1st birthday, 3rd September is a good day for a beautiful rainbow xx


----------



## ginny83

I'm due 15th Jan :) I haven't properly discussed the business end of things with the drs yet, but I think the plan is to be induced around 38/39 weeks, see how my BP goes!

Can't believe there is no one else due later this year? Actually, I think Hope should have been next - think about her an Isaac lots xx

Tracie glad everything turned out to be fine x


----------



## mowat

Sorry about all the stress Tracie. When my son was an infant the public health nurse started freaking out because of how quickly he was growing. I just pretty much ignored her, but she contacted my doctor who then contacted a specialist. Turned out to be nothing. Of course!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats newly!! She's so cute!!

I'm so sorry hur & loeylo! :hugs:

Tracie they are like that. They make us panic for no reason sometimes!! Glad he's doing well!

Ginny glad to see you progressing so well!

Mowat :hi:

Wookie, I make hats like that one! They're so cute!!

:hi: to all I've missed!! Sorry!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone,
Can I join you?
I've had my bfp on the 19th of August, and have been lurking a little bit since then. After 3 losses and a chemical I wanted to wait a bit before joining any group. I had a first scan at 5 weeks which showed a sac measuring bang on time, and today I have just had my 7 weeks scan which showed little beano and heartbeat. I'm relieved for the moment, I don't know how long that will last, but I'll try PMA as it's the first time I'm this far along and I see a heartbeat. (I had a mmc at 9 week, but baby stopped growing between 5-6 weeks). 
Currently I'm on progesterone 200mg and baby aspirin and will be starting lovenox injections tonight until at least 17 weeks. 

Ginny: nice to see you, hope you have your baby on the 12th January, it's my birthday!! Haha!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## petitpas

Ginny, looks like we might be quite close together. I'm due Jan 27th but probably having a section around 37/38 weeks.

Tracie, sorry you had to go through the worry. It's horrible but ultimately it is good that your hv is so on the ball. You can trust her to say if she feels something might be wrong.

Hello ummi and welcome! Wishing you and your beanie many happy healthy months of growing together Xxx


----------



## ginny83

Hi Ummi! :) So glad to see you here and fantastic news on your scan :) Fingers crossed we both have our rainbows this time xx

Oh we might be Petitpas :) Hopefully my blood pressure behaves and bub keeps growing happily! I have an appointment on Thursday and I'll think Ill find out when I get my next growth scan - yay!


----------



## julesmw

Newly - congrats!!!!!!!! So happy you are finally holding your precious little girl!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks everyone! Motherhood has been a whirlwind! The visitors have slowed down and we started to settle in. Trying to get this breastfeeding thing figured out- she doesn't like my one breast and I've been using a nipple shield which makes me feel like a failure! But trying to not put too much pressure on myself to be perfect. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I will still be stalking! 

I got the hat off etsy. It was handmade she does a lot of diff newborrn hats! Unique kids it's called.


----------



## wookie130

BFing is HARD, even though many will tell you that it's easy, natural, etc. The truth is, is that if you're successful and carry on w/it w/out major issues in supply or latch (which can be an uphill battle for lots of women), it will get easier w/time. If a shield is needed to get a good latch, it's FINE! No biggie - that's why they were invented! Whatever you do, do it w/out guilt! You have to feed the baby, and trust me when I tell you that there is no wrong way to accomplish this! :)


----------



## fitzy79

Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing...

Congrats Newly in your beautiful little girl. Wookie is so right..BF'ing is hard so don't ever feel guilt for doing your best, whatever that may be! 

Ginny, I know your name from the RL thread...delighted to see how far along you are..huge congrats. 

Pip, I'm sure I have congratulated you weeks ago..maybe in MARL thread but hope all is well with you. 

Ummi, welcome to the thread and wishing you a safe, happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Hi to any ladies who I don't know. This thread kept me sane during my first successful pregnancy with my little Rainbow baby girl who is now 18 months old. My twins are due Christmas Eve but I expect that they will be here around the beginning of December (37 weeks) and hopefully not before that!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes breastfeeding is hard. So whatever you achieve is great already. I used to think before ds1 that it was all so natural that anyone could do it. After we women are made to bf. But the first time around, I found it so difficult I realised it is not as natural as it may seem. Especially that our generation hasn't grown surrounded by breastfeeding women. So we don't have much example to follow either except other mummy friends who are learning just like us. 
Hope it goes well for you Newlywed, because once you get the hang of it, it is truly a blessing. 

Thanks fitzy. December is around the corner!! It's going to go really fast!!

I have a question for you ladies, especially those further along or who have their rainbows already. When did you announce it to the family? And if you have older children, when did you tell them?
I'm afraid to visit family here for fear of being sick and having to tell them that way. And my kids, well... They see me being tired and sick (I mean really sick) all day long, they know I'm taking some medecine but they obviously don't know why, and I'm also worried that they start imagining the worst scenarios.


----------



## ginny83

Fitzy - pretty sure that makes you next :) and 2 sets of twins in the group - exciting :)

Ummi - we have only told our parents/siblings and a few close friends who I couldn't hide my bump from. I think we're ready to tell more people now (not that I can hide it anymore anyway really). In australia a still birth where you have to register the birth is classed from 20 weeks, so I think from now I would want people to know about our son even if something did go wrong.


----------



## mowat

I was wondering the same thing Ummi. I'm only 9 weeks, but I'm assuming it will be obvious pretty soon. I would rather not tell anyone until after 20 weeks, but I don't think I'll be able to hide it that long. I don't think we'll tell our son for quite awhile---I don't want to disappoint him if we have another loss.


----------



## ginny83

its such a personal decision. Only close friends knew about our first loss at 12 weeks because i told them at around 8 weeks I was pregnant. Then everyone knew about our 16 week loss because we announced it on facebook about 4 days before we lost the baby. Actually I think having to tell people we lost the baby is why I'm so hesitant to tell people about this pregnancy. I found it a really, really hard experience. We didn't want to announce the loss on facebook, but that meant there were some people we saw even a year later asking us what did we end up having etc etc. 

The last loss at 14 weeks we told no one about, and that was hard too - no one knowing why I didn't want to go to social things etc.


----------



## petitpas

Aw Ginny, I can't imagine how hard it must be losing babies past the 12 week mark :cry:
The way I worked it with my son is that I told only very few family and friends close to me early on, then people I saw often after 10-12w (when my doctor told me we were past the critical stage). We organised an early Christmas party at 18w where we were going to announce to a bunch of friends but then had to cancel as we had norovirus in the house :dohh: eventually I announced on FB at 24w because I was fed up with keeping it a secret on there when most people already knew. Ever widening circles, basically...
This time round we again told very few (maybe four people plus my parents who helped out) early on but became a lot more open after 10w with people we saw in person. I didn't tell my sisters until 15w because I wanted to tell it in person, too. Now all our regular contacts know but I haven't announced on FB yet. Maybe after the 20w scan if all goes well?

I do love it when it is out in the open :D


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks for your answers girls. 
My next scan is at 12 weeks, but I would love to tel dh's parents. But then I wouldn 't want anyone else to know. So I don't know how much of a secret they can keep. 
I also would be worried that I told them before the 12 weeks scan, and then the scan shows something wrong. I don't even how I'm going to cope until that scan!! I'm thinking of going to my doc at around 9 weeks and tell her I'm worried and I'd like a reassurance scan. How does that sound? She said not to worry, and all i need is the 12 weeks one.


----------



## ab75

I got a reassurance scan at 7 weeks this time Ummi as I was scared of waiting til 12 weeks. I just told my mw how scared I was and she phoned and got me an appointment. They didn't do that with dd2 tho, but I lived in a different county then, although with her I was told at my 12 week scan that I should have been offered a reassurance scan at 8 weeks xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you. I'm not in the uk atm. I'm seeing a private gynae here in algeria (I'm a french expat' married to an algerian ^^ ). She's been (the doc ) fantastic so far, and she's the one who prescribed the meds for the pregnancy and I know it's part of the reason why this time I'm this far along. Even though it's not really far!
When I saw the recurrent miscarriage consultant, she said she wouldn 't do anything for me for the next pregnancy. :( but I can have reassurance scans. 
At least when I come back, if everything goes well until then, at least I'd have my treatment with me.


----------



## dancareoi

We didn't announce my rainbow pregnancy until I was 17 weeks.

We lost one jan 2012, we announced that at 15 weeks, including to our children who were then 10, 7 and 2.

At 17 weeks we found baby had died at 13-14 weeks. The hardest thing was telling our children their baby brother/sister had died.

Hence the reason we waited so long this time.

Newly - breast feeding is not easy, those first couple of weeks are the hardest. I stopped at 3 months with my first, used to express and hardly got any at all. I managed 6 months with second, but that was combi feeding. Third was mainly breast until 18 months and my 1 year old was mainly breast and still has a drop now.

With her I was so sore it hurt to even touch them. As time goes by they get 'hardened' and it gets better.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well... I guess secret is out! At lunch time ds1 told me :"Mum, I know why you're being so sick!!" I was like "huh?" And he said: "you're having a baby!!" I just couldn't lie to him. Not telling is one thing, but lying is another. I knew I couldn't keep it for too long with sickness. 
I told him not to tell anyone yet, and especially not his brother, he's too young, he'd tell everyone!


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-this is my 3rd time bfing and even though it wasn't this hard with my other 2, I'm struggling at times with Rita. It's different with every child I think. Hang in there though and it will get a bit better after these first few weeks. 

On the topic of telling, I typically tell my in-laws right away but only because I work with my m-i-l on a daily basis and the progesterone I take makes me very dizzy & tired. I don't want something to happen while I'm at work and not have someone know about my pg either, so another reason I tell my m-i-l. Close family and friends usually find out around 8 weeks because I need babysitters while I go for my early scans and dr appts and I can't really hide the reason for them. The big FB/whole world announcement is around 15 weeks. I find it helps to tell at least a few people early on in case something does go wrong or I start having scary signs. That support has helped me so much to get through the anxious first 14 weeks. 

Hi to the new ladies! Welcome to the most amazing supportive thread on BnB. (in my opinion anyway. :) )


----------



## mowat

I think I'll just not do a Facebook-type announcement. My family lives on the other side of the country so I'm not sure when to tell them. I'm thinking 12 weeks or so. I'm hoping they can contribute to the baby cause instead of sending Christmas presents!

Good luck with the breastfeeding ladies! I found it really difficult to start with---just didn't seem natural to me.


----------



## mowat

Just wondering when you ladies with rainbows relaxed even a little bit in your pregnancy? With my three miscarriages there was never a heartbeat on the first u/s so I figured when I saw a heartbeat I would relax this time. I wouldn't say I'm a basket case or anything, but I absolutely refuse to let myself get excited. I keep thinking that when I'm in the second trimester I'll be more confident, but I just don't know.

Do you just need to force yourself to be confident?


----------



## ginny83

Mowat I've gone through a similar thing. I thought once I got past 16 weeks I'll feel better as that was when my furthest along loss happened. then it changed to thinking once I felt movement, then once I hit 20 weeks. Now that I'm feel movement pretty regularly I feel more confident not to need to use my doppler everyday, but still worry something is going to go wrong so much. I honestly don't think I'm ever going to feel confident with this pregnancy, but I do think I feel a little bit better about it then I did at the start. 

Im still going to wait a quite a while to get the baby's room ready and buy things etc, but I'm having fun researching it for now.


----------



## ab75

Mowat, I started feeling better when I could feel him moving. Still have a mini panic daily tho if I haven't felt him for a while, or b4 each scan. I'll feel 100% better when he is born safe and healthy xx


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, for me, unfortunately after the initial first tri/early second tri miscarriage worries passed, the worry morphed more into stillbirth fears for me later in the pregnancy. And once both of my rainbow babies arrived safely and healthily, cue the incessant SIDS worries. I'm currently in the throes of worrying about my son while he's sleeping, and having to check on him and his breathing A LOT. I belonged to a loss-mom support group while trying to conceive after my miscarriages, and there were several stillbirth mothers, and SIDS loss-moms in the group. I think befriending those women, and listening to their stories each month really fueled a lot more fear in me, to be honest with you. It really cemented the fact that at no point during pregnancy (or motherhood, for that matter), are you immune to loss. I'm much more relaxed about my toddler daughter now that she's out of the woods for SIDS, but now there's new worries, such as kidnapping, street safety, etc.

We're moms. The moral of the story is that the worry never ends. :)


----------



## ab75

Wookie, I still check on the girls if I am up to the toilet while they are in bed, b4 I go to bed I put my hand on their chests or stroke their cheeks to check they are breathing. If they sleep longer than usual I am checking. Zoe starts pre school nursery next week and I am shitting myself about leaving her with strangers! You are right, it is a constant worry xx


----------



## Starry Night

I've only had first trimester losses and I was pretty much a basket case during my entire pregnancy with DD. And now I have PPD where anxiety is more prevalent than the actual depression so my mind is always fixating on something to obsess and worry about. I'm trying to distract myself from it though because the anxiety really does detract from enjoying my LOs. It's no fun living this way. That's why I am getting help (and it seems to be working).

But I will say that the anxiety did get less as the pregnancy progressed and I better learned to cope with it. I think once I reached viability there was that silver lining of hope that something could at least be attempted to save the baby. Before that the doctors just leave you to cut your losses.


----------



## SweetV

I would love to join you ladies. In the last 3 years I have had 2 early losses (6w, 8w), 1 late miscarriage (12 w) and a stillbirth (25 w). Now very, very cautiously 5 weeks pregnant. I am seeing an RE, on aspirin and progesterone, being monitored for hormone levels every other day and yet it still doesn't feel real. Levels are the best they have ever been and my tiny shrewd of confidence is holding on to that.


----------



## mowat

Nice to meet you SweetV!


----------



## vietmamsie

congrats Newly! You are doing great! Hang on there with the breast feeding. It takes some time to get down, but totally worth it. We had a preferred side for a while. Even though my boobs look almost the same, one is a bit bigger and the nipple is a bit lower. Once we figured out a better position for that side, it actually became the preferred side!


----------



## vietmamsie

As for telling - this time I let the cat out of the bag early because I knew I would need support if things ended early. Family learned soon after the bfp, most of my friends knew by 8 weeks. We did a FB announcement (actually just an announcement on our blog linked to FB) at 20 weeks. I told my principal at school I was pg at 10 weeks because I had to submit a medical check for a work permit.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks Everyone! Already feeling a little more comfortable with bf. my one nipple was flatter than the other one but with practice I think she was drawn it out and she latched on for the most part if she's not too hungry and fussy. But ow! My nipples are so sore ( my latch is okay so I don't kno why so sore?) after the initial latch it's pain free. She is a good baby so far she'll cluster feed at night which can be frustrating but then she'll sleep so long I'll have to wake her for feelings overnight. I was worried about PPD since I am such an anxious person but besides a few meltdowns I have been feeling okay. Def an adjustment to losing all your free time though. I can't wait til she starts to have a personality but at the same time I don't want time to pass at all!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad it's getting better. The initial pain when latching is perfectly normal at the beginning as long as your painfree while she feeds. I used to bite my tongue really hard so I didn't scream with pain when night feeding. It should pass after a few weeks, and then even latching is painfree.


----------



## SweetV

I have told my boss at work as he likes to push me to work 12-15 hour days and I'm so exhausted I just can't do it. I also blame my loss in January on working 70 hour work weeks through December so I want to be able to take it easy without being judged.


----------



## vietmamsie

great news Newly! having a baby is a BIG change, but so much fun. Cluster feeds were hard at first - Lucy did long ones every evening until about 12 weeks. just prepare for them... water bottle, snacks, book, movie, computer. Once they end you might miss them!


----------



## Starry Night

SweetV said:


> I have told my boss at work as he likes to push me to work 12-15 hour days and I'm so exhausted I just can't do it. I also blame my loss in January on working 70 hour work weeks through December so I want to be able to take it easy without being judged.

Have you talked to your doctor about getting a written note saying you need reduced hours?

I was still living in Ontario when I had complications with my son's pregnancy and needed to be put onto bed rest. My doctor gave me a note I could hand to my work's Human Resources' department and I was put onto worker's compensation. It didn't cover the entire pregnancy though. I didn't mind as I ended up moving out of province before my son was born (after the complications had cleared). I think with your history your doctor should be willing to do that for you.


----------



## SweetV

I haven't had a chance to talk to my Dr about it but that is exactly the conversation I had with my DH last night. I'm going to see what the option is to have something stating (for now) that I can't work more than 40 hours/week. I know due to the nature of my complications I will be off work sooner than my mat leave and I will find out what that looks like when I get transferred to the care of my MFM at 12 weeks.


----------



## mowat

It has been so quiet on here lately! Hope everyone is well.

How on earth did I go from a "prune" to a "lime" this week! That's just insane. Finally dug out the maternity clothes and washed everything---think I need to do some online shopping as I was working a job last time where I could wear jeans every day and now I need something just a bit nicer. Not really big enough for maternity clothes, but I'm feeling so fat in regular clothes! Hate that in between stage.

Still waiting to hear whether I can get in to see the high risk OB when I go for my nuchal scan in early October. Really hoping they will get back to me soon so I can book a hotel and figure out childcare and everything. Still have this paranoid feeling I'll get to the scan and they won't find heartbeats (even though I saw them at 9 weeks). PARL is just such a good time!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## petitpas

Oh Mowat, I totally get you on the fear between scans. It's a bit easier now because I can feel our little girl but I really depended on the Doppler before. Do you have one?

I also know what you mean with the in between stage with clothes. I'm smaller this time round and my pregnancy clothing is hanging off me. I've only bought a pair of trousers so far but I'm going to have to get something else or look like a slob during winter. :haha: I'm mostly still wearing my normal tops.


----------



## mowat

No, I don't have a doppler yet---but Wookie is sending me hers! You ladies here are super nice!


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, it'll definitely help, mowat. I found sometimes just having the Doppler was enough. I didn't even use it that often, sometimes going for days without a checkup. With J I checked almost every day, though ;) the best bit is going to scans knowing I've heard the heartbeat very recently so the chance of bad news is minimised. It means I can mostly enjoy the scans rather than fear them.


----------



## mowat

I'm hoping the doctor will be able to find heartbeats next week at my appointment---that should hold me for awhile!


----------



## Greener Grass

Hi ladies, 

Please can i join? I am pregnant for the 4th time and have had 2 losses. as you can imagine i'm scared stiff that this baby won't hang around too :( Its taken me almost 4.5 years to get to this point so to say i'm desperate for this baby is an understatement xx


----------



## ab75

Hi greenergrass,
congratulations on your rainbow. Hope you have a straightforward pregnancy xx


----------



## ginny83

Hi greener, welcome and good luck :)


----------



## ginny83

I used my Doppler everyday until only a few weeks ago even though I've been feeling movement from about 15-16 weeks. Think I might have only used it once this past week :)


----------



## ab75

Happy V day Ginny x x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome Greener!

Ginny! Wow! v-Day! I think your doppler may have been the nest investisment you made in your whole life! Haha! Once a week is now reasonnable enough I think. ;)

Mowat: hope you get your doppler soon and your scan goes well too. 

Afm: i forgot to update on this thread. Sorry guys. 
I had a blood test done to follow my platelets levels (due to the lovenox I'm taking), and it's fine. I have a slight aneamia though, but doc that my prenatals are enough for the moment. 
Then I asked her if I could have a reassurance scan she said yes. So beano was measuring bang on time again at 9w3d (slightly in advance), with a nice heartbeat. She also reckons that I should be out of the danger zone now. 
I know that anything can happen anytime, but I feel better now. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

And also ms is still hitting me quite hard too. At least it is a good sign.


----------



## SweetV

Hi Greener!

Yay for V-day Ginny!!!

I love my doppler and am already looking forward to using it. 

Ummi yay for reassuring scan!!

AFM I had an early scan today. Measuring slightly behind at exactly 6 weeks and no heartbeat yet. Kind of disappointing as I was really looking forward to feeling a little better about this pregnancy but Dr. didn't seem worried and I go back again on Monday for another as she knows I'm super nervous. Keep growing little bean!!!


----------



## ginny83

sweet v - hoping it's just too early, I think the earliest I've had a scan (and seen a heartbeat) is 6+5

Ummi - hope the MS settles down for you soon. This has been my first pregnancy not to have really bad MS, can't believe what a difference it makes - even mentally! 

Wahoo for V Day! Can't believe I've made it to 24 weeks! I bought a couple of little baby outfits yesterday :) I catch myself more and more getting excited about things too :)


----------



## mowat

Yeah for V day Ginny! I'd be getting a little excited too!

So nice you're getting lots of scans Sweet! I have to fake symptoms to get one around here... not that I've done that....


----------



## Ummi2boyz

SweetV: dont worry about the scan. Just like Ginny it was too early. It's annoying but you'll be fine. 

Ginny: yay for buying baby clothes and getting excited! I'm so thrilled for you!

Glad you did not have much ms this time around. I've been sick all night, am tired and it's making me feel really low. Yesterday I was almost crying. I told dh I just wanted to give birth and that's it. I'm less (actually not at all) afraid of the pain in labour than ms!!
Sorry for the down post, I know ms is a positive sign but it's really tough on me.


----------



## ginny83

would you consider asking to try some medication? some people find Maxalon helps and it's category A (don't know if it's called something else in the uk)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks. I don't know. I've never heard of it. I'll have a look at it.


----------



## sunshine85

Hello ladies :hi: I have been MIA for awhile but had some time today to pop in and say hello! I hope everyone is doing great!

We are at 25 weeks today, yay! :happydance: I never thought we would make it thus far but we are over the moon excited. Saw baby girl on ultrasound last Wednesday and she would not stay still lol. She moves a lot so I use doppler a lot less, but still at least once a day hehe. I think she will be a ninja! 

Everything seems to be running smoothly so far. We are moving next month so its been quite hectic around here. We have not done any baby shopping as of yet. We did, however, finally decide on our little warriors name :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140925_173148.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20140917_191708.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SweetV

What a beautiful name! Congrats on making it so far! I can't wait to feel those reassuring kicks!!


----------



## Vampire Mom

I'm really terrified of starting a nursery. MFM believes I should do fine. We're looking to adopt again no matter what. We're moving so have to paint anyway. 

But anyway nursery is scary. Too many losses.


----------



## SweetV

I know exactly what you mean. I don't think I will do anything until I bring a healthy baby home from the hospital.


----------



## Vampire Mom

Yeah, our problems are

1 - New house. It's actually new construction, so we need to paint. Plus, pale colors don't work for us. So no builder's white.

2 - Not a lot of newborn supplies, if any really. Have a few that Hannelore uses still, but nothing else. She was foster until 11 months, so her pack and play was a loaner.


----------



## ginny83

I've been really nervous about buying baby things. I've caved in on a couple of things like a pram, bassinet, nappy bag and a couple of outfits - mainly because they were on sale and also bub is due right between Christmas and DS's birthday so don't want to be rushing around right at the end! 

But it's terrifying. Our baby's room is currently our spare bedroom which we'll do up in mid november after we have my BIL visit


----------



## Vampire Mom

We are moving to a new home, so we need to paint. Thus, nursery now. Plus, Hannelore was foster to adopt, so most of her gear was loaned. So got nothing for babies really. 

Granted, all losses were before 10 weeks and I'm over that. MFM believes I just have a Teflon uterus and hard to get a baby to stick, but once stuck, it's staying put. In more fancy words, but that's the idea. There's nothing wrong in testing, so there's no guaranteed reason.


----------



## mowat

It has been so quiet here lately! How is everyone?


----------



## wookie130

Mowat, have you received the doppler yet? I had to fill out a customs form at the post office for it, and I honestly don't know how long stuff takes to get from Iowa to Canada...let me know when/if you get it!


----------



## mowat

Not here yet---I was thinking maybe this week. Super excited!

I have my nuchal scan this Wednesday as well as an appointment with the high risk OB. Hoping the OB will acknowledge some of my concerns. When I talked to my local doctor last week she totally dismissed my concerns about cervix length. Looking forward to a short trip (and staying in a hotel all by myself!)


----------



## mowat

Had my nuchal scan and appointment with the high risk OB today. Everything looks great! I really can't believe I might end up with two babies this spring! Holy sh*t!


----------



## ginny83

fantastic update Mowat! 

I had an appointment today too and a growth scan. Everything is looking fantastic, my BP is under control and baby is measuring slightly ahead at just over 27 weeks and now weight 1.1kg (2lb 6oz I think!) according to the scanning machine <3 so so happy


----------



## ab75

Great news Mowat and Ginny xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: yay for a great appointment! That nagging with the recptionist has paid off! Twins are great but it must be daunting at first. I'm sure you'll do just fine. 

Ginny: you don't know how pleased I am for you. It's fantastic!


----------



## ginny83

When is your 12 week scan Ummi? You must be so excited/nervous!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It should be on Sunday. And yes, I'm both excited and nervous. My symptoms have eased a bit wich is nice in a way, but I can't wait for the scan to get some reassurance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all. I'm not PAL (I don't think) but just wanted to say hello and to congratulate Ginny.


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, I do love good updates in here :cloud9:

Congratulations, Ginny and mowat! Ummi, a scan on a Sunday - how exotic :haha:

AFM, all is going well here. Our little Miss is growing on target and very active. She makes me jump sometimes with her sudden knocks and kicks - ah, there she goes again while I type this...
I'm feeling perfectly good all round except on one side of my groin where I have developed a hernia :grr: if it weren't for that I'd be merrily getting about and carrying my son. As it is, it is painful to walk too much and I can no longer carry my son in the baby carrier (I tried and it hurts :()
It's so weird to me that the belly itself doesn't bother me, just this one small part of my body and there is nothing I can do about it. Oh well, it isn't the end of the world and I can still get around. I just use the car a lot more rather than take public transport and I sit down a lot. Poor Dh has to foot the bill for lots of coffee stops and expensive parking ;)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Petitpas: You can say it 's exotic! Lol ! I'm in Algeria until the end of the month (dh's country), and the week end here is friday-saturday. The week starts on Sunday! I found a fantastic doctor here. I will be very sad to leave her when I come back to the uk (I often thought about asking her to come with me!! Lol!)
Sorry you're in such a pain, at least it's an excuse for more coffee shop breaks ! I truly hope it gets better soon though. We're all happy to be preggo, but if we could do without the pains and aches...


----------



## ginny83

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi all. I'm not PAL (I don't think) but just wanted to say hello and to congratulate Ginny.

Thanks mrs m :) its so nice to be able to share happy updates!


----------



## mowat

I got my doppler in the mail---thanks Wookie!


----------



## ginny83

good news everything is going well petitpas - I can't believe how sore I am this pregnancy! Ive put it down to second time getting this far. Will your hernia need surgery afterwards?


----------



## petitpas

Ummi, that explains it! I hope you have nice weather there until you come back :D

Ginny, it certainly is different this time round. I suffered a lot more from sickness, too, although that phase is thankfully over now.
My GP said that now it has been diagnosed I will have to have the hernia fixed. It may not be urgent but it is best to address the issue before it becomes an emergency. I had a hernia on the other side when I was a baby so it seems I have a weakness for it :shrug: It is huge, btw (in my opinion - of course, I don't have any other hernias to compare it with) so I can't imagine it just disappearing after the baby is born.


----------



## wookie130

Mowat- yay!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Starry Night

Stalking....am loving all the happy updates!

Sweet - how are you doing? Hope you see a beautiful heart beat at your next scan!

afm - doing mostly well. Am in the midst of the period from hell. I think I would have been justified goign to the ER the other night as for 3 hours I was bleeding through a tampon every 20 minutes. I looked and felt just as bad as I did before my blood transfusion a few months back. But I was worried I'd just bleed out the precious donor blood and I didn't feel like going to the ER. It's all slowed down now anyways and my colour is back. Plan on resting and watching cartoons with my babes and get my strength back. I had horrible AFs after DS was born for about 6 months. And that time I also had massive clots. So far not having that this time.

But if someone offered to give me a hysterectomy right now I'd gladly take it.


----------



## ginny83

Sorry to hear about the miserable AFs Starry :(

Ummi - how did your scan go? x


----------



## wookie130

Starry, that sound cruddy! I've had one post-partum AF, and it was okay...one day of heavy flow, and then it tapered off well. But what you experienced sounds horrible...keep your eye on it, honey.

Ummi-good luck on your scan!

Petit- You're getting there!


----------



## dairymomma

Hi all! Been stalking a bit lately since it's been crazy busy and it looks like lots of good news of late. Always nice to see.

Starry-sorry you've had such a terrible time with AF. Hope things get better sooner rather than later.

AFM-LO is 3 months old and things are going good. She had a low weight at her 2 month appt so I had to bring her back at 3 months. Her weight/length gains were good this time though (3lb and 1.75 inches in 4 weeks!) so the dr said I didn't need to bring her back until 6 months. We're putting the low 2 month weight down to really bad reflux and milk supply issues on my end. The reflux seems to be resolving and the formula I've started supplementing with seems to help too. (I've never made it past 6 months ebf so I sort of expected the supply issues.) All in all, I can't really complain.


----------



## mowat

Sorry about AF Starry. Hope it goes away soon.

Been playing around with the doppler almost every day. Keep finding one baby easily, but the other has been more difficult. I thought after my last ultrasound I sort of knew where they were, but tonight I think I found a second heartbeat in a different spot. Hmmm. For ladies that have used dopplers, how much have you found the baby moving from one day to the next?


----------



## ginny83

For me I'd find bub in the same spot for like 5 days in a row and then he'd be in a totally different spot the next day and I'd freak out! Or sometimes I'd fine the hb and then it'd suddenly stop, but I guess it was bubs just suddenly moving away.

I haven't checked myself for ages now, but even the midwife the other day took ages and ages to find the hb even though the baby was kicking her everytime she put the doppler on me! Was quiet funny


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's funny babies you have there girls! They do like to play hide and seek!

Starry: sorry for that awful af. Hope she comes back kinder next time. 

Dairymomma: weel done on bf! I think you've been doing really well!

Afm: a quick update copied and pasted from my journal (sorry if you've read it already):

I'm just back from my scan. 
It's mostly good news as baby was moving and jumping around, measuring right on track and the nt scan was all clear. Thank God for that, I'm relieved. 

However, I have some fungal infection (I think it's the thrush, but I'm not sure) and it's causing my cervix to be open at 1. She gave some pessaries (again!) and told me to continue with the progesterone at the same time, but obviously taken separately. 
I also lost 2.5kg (I think roughly 5 lbs), which she seemed a bit worried about but saying it was normal considering how sick I've been. Also blood pressure was quite low too (same thing, due to the sickness) and she strongly advised me not to carry or even push anything heavy. 
But on the whole I'd say as long as bubba is ok, then I'm ok. 

(Posted a pic in my journal).


----------



## ginny83

Wonderful news about bubs Ummi! 

Hope the infection goes away for you. I wouldn't stress about losing weight as long as you're not dehydrated :) I lost about 1.5kgs with DS and overall only put on around 8kg, but I think that's because I was losing my own body weight due to morning sickness. About a week after I had him I weighed less then before I was pregnant!


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the advice ladies. I'm really enjoying the doppler and feeling them moving around is really reassuring. I think I might be starting to calm down. I guess I can start panicking about early labour and problems in labour sometime soon.

Sorry to hear about the infection Ummi. Don't worry about weight, it will come eventually. I haven't gained anything yet but somehow I've got a bump anyway.

So nice to hear from you stalkers once in awhile! 

Anyone due soon? Seems like we have a big gap before there are any due dates.


----------



## wookie130

Do you think you'll be having a planned c-section for your twins, Mowat? Or were you interested in giving vaginal birth a try? With twins, early delivery (one way or another) is practically inevitable, but I believe 34 weeks is considered "full-term" for them...I could be mistaken. So, the ultimate goal will be to make it that far, and given your age, your previous losses, and that you're pregnant with multiples, I would imagine you're eligible for some pretty specialized care...I'm sure you will be monitored very, very closely, and that action will be taken if anything at all comes up. 

Glad you're enjoying the doppler! I loved it, and it was really a life-saver for me at times. It comes in handy when you're really far along too, and you begin to feel less movement due to the baby being smooshed and unable to move as easily. It's really nice reassurance.


----------



## mowat

I'm hoping to avoid a c-section, but I know the surgeons here often push for it because we're so isolated and they're trying to avoid flying people out. I've given birth once and had no issues, so I'm hoping to go that way for sure. The high risk doctor I saw down south last week recommended an epidural because they often need to "manually extract the second" baby, as she put it. Guess I'll have to see what position they're in. So far the doctors have been very blasé, but I'm hoping now that I've seen the high risk doctor and she's agreed with some of my concerns, they'll monitor me more closely. I'm at an increased risk for placenta accrete, shortening of the cervix and a few other things, so complications are definitely possible. The doctor down south said she'd be more than happy to handle the birth, but it would mean flying down and staying in a hotel for an unknown period of time. Certainly can't afford that. Guess we'll have to see how it goes.

Full term is 37 weeks, but I think 35 weeks is the average. I'm hoping I can make it that long---don't imagine I'll be moving much by the end. I made the mistake of googling "women pregnant with twins" and scared myself a bit. Oops!


----------



## wookie130

I thought full term for a singleton was 37 weeks?


----------



## mowat

Hmm, I dunno. My doctor said 37 for twins and 39 for single. Doesn't matter much I'm guessing. Probably depends on the country you're in too?


----------



## dairymomma

From what I understand, 35 weeks is considered 'term' for twins, 37 weeks is full term. For a singleton, 37 weeks is 'term', 39 weeks is 'full term', and 41 weeks is 'over term'. Does that make sense? My mom had my twin brothers at 37 weeks and her doctor said she was 'full term'. And at 5'2" tall, my petite mother didn't have any issues being pregnant with twins other than her belly made her rounder than she was tall. :haha: Oh and she would have done a vaginal delivery if the twins had stayed positioned as they were. The eventual younger one decided breech wasn't bad enough so he flipped transverse the week before she went into labor and the aversion failed so she had a c-section.


----------



## Starry Night

My friend had twins about 5 days after my DD was born. They were 38 weeks and she was able to have both vaginally. One was 5 1/2 pounds and the other 6 1/2. So it is possible. But Manitoba is really big on pushing for things to go as naturally as possible. I had to beg and cry for my epidural and even got a snarky remark from one of the nurses.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, yeah, that does make sense, thanks! Yeah, I actually know someone who had twins vaginally also...I've heard that it's more possible of the first twin to exit is not breech...if the second is breech, it isn't as big of a deal, since the birth canal has already been "seasoned" by the first baby. But, I suppose it really is just a wait-and-see type of of thing.


----------



## mowat

Thanks Dairy, that makes a lot of sense. I know the surgeons here push for c sections for every small reason, but I think the OBs are usually on your side if you want to wait and see how things go.

Unfortunately I woke up with another migraine today (and threw up too). I managed to get to the doctor and she said some women end up having severe morning sickness in the second trimester. Awesome! Fortunately I have a doctor's appointment on Monday so I'll see what she says. Hoping for some magic pills.


----------



## mowat

Thanks for the advice and encouragement ladies!


----------



## petitpas

Ummi, try not to worry about your weight. I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight again this week and nobody is concerned (I'm in the normal weight band, btw). If you've suffered from ms then it is common not to put on weight until much later in pregnancy. Ultimately, you're the one who suffers and your baby is doing very well going through your reserves.
As for the progesterone, are you taking them vaginally? If it is cyclogest you can use it up the back passage, too. It's less messy and doesn't irritate the cervix. Maybe it'll help while you're trying to sort out your fungus.

Mowat, as you've given birth before you sort of know what to expect. I think it's great that you are going with the flow and will adjust your plans as and when. Often, when it comes down to it there is an obvious way to go.


----------



## Tia30

Hi Ladies, 

Am back on the pregnancy wagon after losing Laurie at 28 weeks in June. Have a 6 week scan tomorrow morning so hoping everything is ok. Not feeling too great but I think this time it will be especially difficult to stay positive about this pregnancy. 

Had some light spotting at about 4 weeks but has subsided now, levels have been doubling so I am hopeful. 

Pushing for doppler scans from 12 weeks, fingers crossed they give me what I want. Will be admitted to hospital from 26 weeks, although there was no cause found so hopefully it won't happen again. 

Hope everyone on here is doing well xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Congrats on your new pregnancy, as tough as it is, I hope you manage to stay positive. 
xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Tia...:hugs:

So very sorry. I wish you the best. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Hi Tia! Nice to see you back in here :hugs:
It's going to be scary but fingers crossed all will go well this time. You'll just have a long boring spell in hospital trying to entertain yourself with crafts (my mum made two carpets during her bed rest with me and my sister :haha:)
Big hugs and lots of strength coming your way :kiss:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi ladies I'm still an avid stalker! Loving seeing how far along everyone is now. 

Afm, things are going well. After $300 spent in lactation consultants and a nasty bout of mastitis, breast feeding has been going really well! Too well actually lol can't get LO to take a bottle or a pacifier. If she does it will only be from me( I think bc she can still smell me) and afterwards I think she gets so upset that she comfort nurses for the next hr. I have to return to work in 5 weeks and I start to cry every time I think about it. What can I say, I fell in love with my baby. I have just been following my instincts and just doing what seems natural to me and I was recently told my parenting style mimics that of attachment parenting. I did some research and that does seem to be my style (minus co sleeping , just too nervous for that). Anyway, I think it's going to be tremendously hard to return to work, so much so I'm trying to figure out if I can stay home. The US maternity leave is awful, 12 weeks is just too short- mothers are supposed to be with their babies. I loved my career and never thought I would want to be a SAHM, but the bond formed already is stronger than I ever imagined. And if I can't get her to take a bottle from anyone else I don't know what I'm gonna do :nope:

Sorry for the rant there lol can't wait to see some more rainbows born!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, newly, it won't be easy but it can be done :hugs: things will be easier once your little girl starts taking solids, too. Who will be looking after lo when you go back to work?

I don't know what you do for a living but child toy approach your employer and ask to reduce your hours to part time?


----------



## wookie130

Hey. Newly! I'm still kind of lurking around here too! Falling in love with your baby is exactly what you were supposed to do! Are you afraid to co-sleep (room share), or bedshare? I'm terrified of bedsharing, but we do room share (co-sleep) w/Oscar. So glad to hear all is well on the nursing front...I don't know what to advise w/the bottle situation, honestly. But going back to work w/a baby is horrible...it broke my heart when I had to leave Hannah, and it'll be awful when I leave Oscar in a couple of weeks. The only thing I can tell you, is to give it time, and it becomes bearable.


----------



## newlywedtzh

My sister in law who has a 10 month old (and also fell in love with her baby and decided not to go back to work ha) will be watching her and I trust her completely but she's not her mom:( I'm afraid of bed-sharing (plus I already have a 70lb boxer In my bed I don't want to set myself up to have a toddler too lol) she is in a bassinet next to my bed though. I know it will be bearable eventually but god it's going to be hard!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Pepitas I work in the pharmaceutical research field. I think it is something I'm definitely going to ask about when I go back.


----------



## ginny83

I became a stay at home mum after having my son, so almost 4 years of not working outside of the home! I have been studying teaching part time though and also do one morning a week of volunteering at a school. 

Not sure what will happen with this bub. I most likely won't finish my degree for another 1.5 years, so bub will be at the very least a year old before I have to consider daycare if I want to go back to work.


----------



## wookie130

I am a special education teacher, and I teach children with severe and profound disabilities...I work primarily with kids who have severe autism spectrum disorders, mainly. I do love what I do, and I've been doing it for the past 13 years. Sadly, I love my children much, much more...and I'd LOVE to stay home. I actually make more money than my husband, and it's just not fiscally possible for either of us to stay home with the babies. We contemplated starting a home daycare of our own, which my husband would run (who currently works in childcare, in a Headstart Program), but he'd have to pay for his own insurance, and he is NOT one to be tied to the house like that...nor would we be able to handle the wear-and-tear on our home that running a daycare involves. So, we're stuck sending our kids to daycare. 

It's a heartache, really, I know. But, I pray that someday, my kids will understand that we worked so that we could live, and that they were always the reason why we've had to keep at it.


----------



## ginny83

You've just got to do what's best for your family,there's no one size fits all solution. Different families will have different ideas on how things should be done and then what's realistically even possible is another thing again! We moved to an almost semi rural location t be able to afford for me to stay at home and realise thats simply not an option or desire for everyone. I also was in an industry I didn't really like so easier for me not to want to go back too. Your kids will understand because not only is it all they know but also I think as long as they're loved and cared for kids will be happy :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Totally agree with Ginny. There are all types of families out there. Working, not working, sahm, sahd, wahm, wahd and many more I imagine! Kids won't be resentful as long as they are loved and cared for. 

Newly: ds2 has never ever taken a bottle or a dummy. When he went to nursery (although that was 1 day/week), I used to send him with with some baby yogurt wich he absolutely loved! When he got got he bit older, I send with him some fruit compote with it too. The nursery was providing formula milk, but I had to provide the yogurt though, they did not have it. And when I picked him up at the end of the day the first thing he needed was mummy/booby time! Also from 3 months old , he used to stay with dh twive a week for 3-4 hours when I went for my course. Same thing with yogurt and bf as soon as he was seeing me. 
It will all work out in the end.


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - So happy to hear the breastfeeding is going better! My parenting style also is pretty spot on attachment parenting (including bed-sharing which we have done since day one). I had no idea how strong the bond would become between me and my girl. I can not imagine leaving her now. We had thought that I might go back to work after 6 months or so, but now we are talking about two years. My husband is now trying to work less as well so he can be home more. He teaches classes in the evening 6 nights a week (he goes to work as she goes in the tub before bedtime) and only takes a few higher paid day time hours now. Lucky we live in Vietnam, and the cost of living is really low. Plus we saved a lot when we were both working full time. 

We dropped the ball on the whole bottle thing. Since we don't have family around and I have never needed to leave Lucy, we just sort of gave up after a few tries. Pumping was more of a hassle for me than anything! I do have am emergency freezer stash (a few days worth at least) and we started her on the cup at 6 months with smoothies and water. She can handle a real cup well now with a little help and just used her first sippy cup this evening. She loved it! So if the bottle doesn't work out, you can actually go straight to the cup at 4 months.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I didn't think of a training cup! That may be the answer! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

True! That's actually what I did too, but completely forgot about it (it was like 5 years ago already!)


----------



## petitpas

My son refused the dummy, too. Then the bottle. Until I offered water with his solids meals. The sippy cups worked best with us, too. We still use them when out and about. They don't spill or leak like baby bottles do :haha:


----------



## melfy77

We are just so lucky here in Quebec we get a year paid (70% for the first 5 months than 55%) and you can also apply for another paid mat leave if your pregnancies are close enough, so that`s what I did. I am going back to school so it`s like working part-time (around 20 hours/week) which I`m ok with. Thankfully between child benefit and bursery I should be okay financially. I LOVE my kids, but I am not the full time SAHM if you can say that. What helps is that my mom lives really close and is retired so she will be taking care of them, although I might send them to daycare once or twice a week when they`re a bit older to give her a break and give them the opportunity to interact with more kids. So if all goes well by the time they start school I`ll be done with school and can go back full time because I`ll be bored out of my mind:haha:

And I intend to breastfeed Alexa for as long as I can (we are still bed-sharing and I love it). With DH gone the bed seems really empty, so having Alexa by my side makes it all better :) And let`s be honest, I`m gonna try to keep my period away for as long as I can :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

I'm self-employed and I'm lucky enough to have a job that allows me to have my kids with me at work but I still hate that I have to work because those hours I'm there are hours I could be spending one-on-one with my kids instead of cows. (I milk cows for a living.) But it makes the most financial sense for me to do what I'm doing right now. If I'm not out there milking those cows, we need to pay someone else to do it and we're not rich farmers by any means. Maybe someday, I'll have the freedom to be a SAHM full-time but this isn't that time. So even though I'm able to be with my kids and they come to work with me, I still have that gut-wrenching feeling you describe. It's not easy but you find a way to make it work for you.


----------



## petitpas

Oh my, dairymomma, I never imagined that's what you meant with the dairy part of your name! :rofl:

Melfy, I managed to keep the witch away for 18 months by continuing the night feeds. Then I stopped feeding at night and promptly got my first period.


----------



## dairymomma

Yes, petitpas, I'm a farm wife. Full-fledged, cow milking, calf feeding, hay hauling, rubber booted farm wife. Not what I would have imagined myself doing as an occupation but I can't imagine doing anything else to be honest. Though I could do without the stomped on toes and the tails in my face. :haha:

And I'm not one of the lucky ladies who keeps AF at bay by nursing. With my other kids, I didn't get a break. Quit post-partum bleeding and she came 4 weeks later. Clockwork after that until I got pg the next time. This time, she held out a bit longer. LO is almost 4 months and she just showed for the first time now. It's not been too bad but my milk literally dried up overnight. It's normal for me and a day or two from now, it should be back.


----------



## ab75

You ladies are lucky. I got af bang on time when dd1 and dd2 were both 4 weeks and both were exclusively bf xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks ladies u guys make me feel better. Financially I don't think I can stay home full time either. I wish I would have really thought about it when DH and I were starting our lives out, I would have bought a less expensive house, etc. There are lay offs happening at my company right now so I'm just praying I get let go (never thought id say that) but I would get severance, a bonus, and unemployment so it would work out really well if it happened actually! My mom was with me the last couple days and we tried the bottle during the day - much better! She took it no problem from
Her (still broke my heart tho lol- I want to feed my baby always!) I think nighttime is just fussy - I want mommy time. 

Viet- I can't believe ur LO is 6 months old already!! Wow! And yes I'm so glad I stuck with it, I love bf now lol. I think it just takes time, patience and dedication to get it down. And a lot of Time for some.


----------



## petitpas

Newly, is there any chance you can volunteer to be laid off?

I was made redundant when I was pregnant with ds and it worked out very well for us. When we bought our home we weren't sure of either of our jobs so we bought a great house in a 'bad' neighbourhood for a price we could afford on one salary. As it is I do bring in a little income, which works out for us. I have no idea what we are going to do about schools, though :wacko:


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Petit, now THERE'S an idea!


----------



## petitpas

Wookie, which one? Volunteering to be laid off or buying a ghetto palace? :haha:

Dairy, my son would love to go to work with you! Can I send him over?


----------



## wookie130

Probably the lay-off...the ghetto palace sort of makes my skin crawl! :rofl: My kids need to play safely outside!


----------



## dairymomma

Petit-Sure, my son would love to have another playmate! Just put old clothes on him and figure out how to teleport him to Minnesota. :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Dairy- I'm in Iowa! Hello, neighbor!!!


----------



## petitpas

Well, I've been to Minnesota a couple of times so I think I can figure out how to get him there :D

Wookie, even a 'bad' area where I am is perfectly safe. I think it would be very different in the US (guns! Eeek!). Even in other larger cities in the UK. It's just that there are a lot of government funded houses in our neighbourhood, which makes it less desirable. We are right next to a university, though, and have great transport links, so it suits us perfectly. Google lets you see the official crime records for any area and there have never been any violent crimes around here. No muggings, nothing. Obviously, we keep our doors locked but that's about the only security precaution we take.


----------



## wookie130

See, a bad neighborhood (even in the cornbelt) here is actually BAD. I'm talking registered sex offenders, gang-related crime, drug violence, etc. I live in a college town that is basically conjoined to a larger city (and a much rougher city, incidentally), and things over there are pretty bad. I have lived over there before, and don't care to again, particularly now that I have kids!


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - I know - it is CRAZY! I can't believe how fast this time is going. Some of the slowest days of my life have happened in the last 6 months (hello weeks and weeks of cluster feeding and sleepless nights) but all of the sudden 6.5 months have just gone by like that! It is crazy. Just nuts!

MOMS: A question for all of you - how are your little ones going to sleep? 

We bed share, use white noise, and I nurse Lucy to sleep every night. I also add a few other things to the mix such as shaking my leg to bounce the mattress slightly, singing (really just humming by the time she is actually falling asleep) and patting her head. Some nights I do everything at once, other nights just one or two - but always nursing. Sometimes I feel like I am doing something wrong by nursing to sleep every night (I can rock, nurse or bounce her to sleep for naps during the day) but then I read Dr. Sears and feel like I am doing the right thing. I figure at some point (WHEN??? I have no idea) I will drop the nursing and just do the mattress bouncing/head patting. Or am I just way over thinking this and I should just go with the flow. Whats the saying - If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I mean at some point I won't have to nurse her to sleep right? I just worry that some day I won't be able to be there and shit will hit the fan, you know? I also fear that I have created a boob monster - she wakes up anywhere from 3 to 12 times a night for milk (after a few 'good' weeks, we have fallen back into another bad patch of sleep).


----------



## dairymomma

vietmamsie said:


> Newly - I know - it is CRAZY! I can't believe how fast this time is going. Some of the slowest days of my life have happened in the last 6 months (hello weeks and weeks of cluster feeding and sleepless nights) but all of the sudden 6.5 months have just gone by like that! It is crazy. Just nuts!
> 
> MOMS: A question for all of you - how are your little ones going to sleep?
> 
> We bed share, use white noise, and I nurse Lucy to sleep every night. I also add a few other things to the mix such as shaking my leg to bounce the mattress slightly, singing (really just humming by the time she is actually falling asleep) and patting her head. Some nights I do everything at once, other nights just one or two - but always nursing. Sometimes I feel like I am doing something wrong by nursing to sleep every night (I can rock, nurse or bounce her to sleep for naps during the day) but then I read Dr. Sears and feel like I am doing the right thing. I figure at some point (WHEN??? I have no idea) I will drop the nursing and just do the mattress bouncing/head patting. Or am I just way over thinking this and I should just go with the flow. Whats the saying - If it ain't broke, don't fix it. I mean at some point I won't have to nurse her to sleep right? I just worry that some day I won't be able to be there and shit will hit the fan, you know? I also fear that I have created a boob monster - she wakes up anywhere from 3 to 12 times a night for milk (after a few 'good' weeks, we have fallen back into another bad patch of sleep).

Viet-I've nursed all three of my kids to sleep while I'm bfing and when they switch to formula, they get a bottle at bedtime. I don't think there is anything bad about that. The older kids both outgrew this habit around 18 months so I've never worried. As to how to get your LO to sleep otherwise, I think it depends on the baby. My DS liked to be rocked and nursed. Singing would help too. DD needed more of a swaying or vibrating movement and I found she'd be out like a light if I took her for a car ride. I did ALOT of driving in those first few months. But rocking would not work. Not at all. With DD2, she nurses to sleep but neither car ride nor rocking will do a thing to hurry the process along. She's actually my best one for just putting her down and letting her fall asleep on her own but only in the last two weeks or so, so that could change. I've also found she will stay sleeping the best if I put her on her side. Not sure why she prefers the side position but even her dr said it's fine if that's what helps her sleep.


----------



## petitpas

I fed J to sleep for about 20 months. Nothing else. Nowadays it is more difficult during the day. He needs the car or the buggy or the baby carrier. In the evening, when we switch the light off I lie down with him and we have a quick recap of the day's events. Then I'm silent and he usually cuddles up. Sometimes he sings to me for a while. It isn't ideal in that I (or someone else) has to lie with him but I'm so tired by his bedtime that I go to sleep with him instead of staying awake and working on the gradual retreat method.


----------



## wookie130

I'm pretty lucky with my babies, I guess. Hannah began sleeping 10-12 hour interrupted stretches around 7 weeks of age, and has never regressed from this. She also naps for 2 hours during the daytime, also. Oscar has been more of a challenge, but does sleep at night...he just wakes up for night feedings, 3-4 times a night. Night weaning seems no where in sight with little man, that's for sure. He does still sleep a lot during the day, however, but he's only 10 weeks old, so still daytime sleeping like a newborn quite a bit.

With Hannah, I always fed her directly before bed, and I find myself doing it a lot with Oscar too...nothing wrong with that if it works! I do think there comes a point (and only YOU can make this determination) where the dependency on that needs to be broken, and children need to learn to fall asleep without that type of sleep prop...but again, I'd continue to follow the child's cues, and your own gut about it. There are no rights and wrongs, really, particularly if things continue working. A 6 month-old is still a young baby, and it's very reasonable for her to need a feed before sleepytime. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Exactly wookie. 
I used to bf ds2 until he fell asleep. It was no problem. Until he wouldn't let me put him down in his cot (around 10 months or something). Nightime and daytime. During the day I would just keep him in my arms until he woke up. But at some point it became litterally impossible. (If he slept in his cot. i would use that time for cleaning, but couldn't so had to clean or cook while he was awake and therefore I was not really interacting with him...). . So that's when i had to put a stop to it. He still had his bf'ing session before going to sleep, but I would out him down before he fell fully asleep. 
Just follow baby and what feels right for you.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks ladies! I feel like SLEEP has been the big buzz around all the moms I see IRL. It seems like al their babies are put down just fine 'drowsy but awake' and everyone has been doing the CIO method and their babies are sleeping through the night. I seem to be the only one with sleep 'issues'. But I like our little routine - but can see it isn't sustainable forever. Naps are done 95% of the time in My arms, the ones I put her down for are so short they don't even count as naps and tend to wreck the whole day because she it is impossible to get her back to sleep! But I love that time - I get a chance to catch up on the computer and sometimes just watch a movie on my ipod.

Anyways, thank you for making what I do each night seem completely reasonable and not like I am somehow 'spoiling' my baby.


----------



## mowat

I find that "spoiling your baby" thing bizarre.


----------



## petitpas

I agree, how is cuddling your baby and giving it reassurance spoiling?
Don't get me wrong, I'm probably going to err on the stricter side later in his life. No hitting, nastiness or being mean will be tolerated. But cuddles and love will be distributed as much as possible in between!


----------



## petitpas

Saying that, I'm dreading the newborn wakings. I just hope that as she seems different in the womb already, maybe her sleeping will be different (better!), too...


----------



## wookie130

I think there is something to that, Petitpas, because both of my children seemed to carry on their sleeping patterns that I was noticing in utero for at least the first 2 or 3 weeks after their birth.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Pepitas I always said I think in gonna have a good sleeper bc I never felt her move during any of my late night potty trips but always during the day. So far it's true! She's never had days/nights mixed up and sleeps from 8am-8pm waking up at the same 3 times every night. It's been pretty much like this since she was born minus the few cluster feeding all nighters in the very beginning. Hoping she doesn't regress from this!


----------



## ginny83

My ds was a wonderful sleeper I thought but I put it down to zero expectations. We thought we'd be getting zero sleep, so I guess when he slept at all we were happy :) even now he comes into our bed at some point most nights, doesn't bother us though so no need to think its "bad". No such thing as spoiling a baby, its just about finding the right balance where you and baby are happy with whatever you figure out :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

I agree! I think it's impossible to spoil a baby- they are basically acting on instincts alone!


----------



## petitpas

wookie130 said:


> I think there is something to that, Petitpas, because both of my children seemed to carry on their sleeping patterns that I was noticing in utero for at least the first 2 or 3 weeks after their birth.

No! Don't say that! Ottolina is most active during the night...


----------



## wookie130

Oh...so was Ozzy. And, at times, 2 1/2 months later, he still is. :rofl:


----------



## vietmamsie

I totally agree with the whole "spoiling" thing - all the cuddles and long nights at the breast is just going to create a deeper bond and understanding between me and my baby.


----------



## sunshine85

*Hello girls!  Not sure why I do not receive the notifications via email anymore but I am still here! I will be 30 weeks on Thursday!!   * I hope all you girls are doing wonderful in your pregnancies. I cannot believe how surreal this all is. I still cannot believe I have made it thus far. So very blessed.

I will post a pic of our last ultrasound which was at 28 weeks and some days. We found out that my DH will be deploying at the end of this month, for 6 months so he will not be here for the birth, and will not return until she is 3 months old by then. I am taking it hard but going one day at a time. Anyway, hope you all are having a wonderful day :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







babyM.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bemoreclever

Hi ... I'm hoping to join you. I've been lurking for a bit, nervous to post.

I'm currently expecting and just had an ultrasound at 6.5 weeks with a heartbeat :) I'm on a regimen of progesterone, baby aspirin, and extra folic acid. I've had some spotting this pregnancy, but so far so good, fingers crossed.

I've had two prior miscarriages, both within the last year. The first was unknown cause at 5-6 weeks, the second was twins, with at least one having Trisomy 16.

So, hello!


----------



## ab75

Glad all is going well sunshine. Sorry your hubby will miss the birth.
Welcome and congratulations bemore. Sorry for your previous losses xx


----------



## petitpas

Welcome, bemore! :wave:

Sunshine, how sad that hubby has to go away now :hugs: Do you have friends and family around to support you while he is gone?

27 weeks here. Third tri! :shock: I can't quite believe it...


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, I believe there's a group somewhere on here for Army wives/mommies...it may be worth checking out, if you can find it. I'm sorry he's going to miss out on the birth, etc. That has got to be horribly hard for you...I can't imagine.

Your baby is looking adorable, by the way! :)


----------



## ginny83

29+4 and had a growth scan and OB appointment today. Baby is doing really great and weighs in at 1.6kgs! He was in breech position, but got told there's still lots of time for him to move. Also starting on fortnightly appointments now - so excited to be getting close to the business end of things!

https://i62.tinypic.com/2vt87li.jpg


----------



## ab75

Cute scan pic ginny xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh what a cute little pout :cloud9:
Yes, still plenty of time to move around :)

I'm currently sitting in a cafe near the hospital. I just handed over five vials of blood and am awaiting my 28w appointment with the consultant.


----------



## Squig34

Lovely pic, Ginny!


----------



## petitpas

Had a checkup today and my blood pressure was way up :(
Urine was ok, though, so I am going back tomorrow for a retest and hoping that it was just a freak occurrence fxfxfxfx


----------



## ginny83

Oh that's no good :( what was it? Are you on any bp meds at the moment already?


----------



## petitpas

Normally, my bp is 110/60. Today it was 150/90, which at least explains my vision issues this weekend.
I am currently on baby aspirin and a high dose of heparin, not blood pressure meds.
The consultant said she hopes (as in expects, I think) I'll have a lower reading tomorrow. My vision has been fine today so I hope she is right!


----------



## ginny83

Yeah that warrants a follow up at the very least. They're always looking to make sure mine is under 140/90, but more concerned about the bottom number. With ds it hung around there for a couple of readings and they got me to go in for bp monitoring sessions and it showed stable readings from that. The good news is if for some reason it doesn't go down you've got lots of room with the bp meds. Hope it does go down though x


----------



## mowat

Good luck tomorrow Petitpas.

Lovely scan pic Ginny!


----------



## Bailey bunny

Great idea for thread! I'm preg almost 8weeks for the 5th time after 3 losses and 1 healthy girl. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## petitpas

Welcome, Bailey :wave:


----------



## Tasha

Pip, I hope today's reading was much better. 

I don't usually join this thread so early (only got my BFP today) but thought I would say hi, as doing so wont change anything. 

For those that don't know me I have a long history (two healthy babies, one stillbirth at 36+6, another healthy baby, seven first tri loses, another stillbirth at 24+3, nine more first tri loses brings me to now) and usually I am a stress head but going to try not to be this time. AF was 2/3 days late today.

How are you all?


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Tasha. Hope this is a super sticky little bean for you xx


----------



## wookie130

Tasha, hey! I hope this is rainbow #4 for you!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. 

I know some of you are line crazy so here is mine
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dairymomma

Bailey-welcome! This thread is awesome and we all understand the craziness PARL ladies go through in pregnancy so feel free to vent away.

Ginny-cute pic! You are getting closer but there's still lots of time for LO to move. DD2 was transverse most of my pregnancy and even when she did finally flip head down, she was cockeyed. Her head was on my left hip but her butt was up in my right ribs. She still managed to figure out where she needed to be by the time I delivered.

Petit-hope the bp reading was a one-fer. I had an extremely elevated bp at one of my appts (142/94 when normal is 110/70) but the dr wasn't worried since my bp came down a few points by the end of my appt and I was in for suspected waters leaking. He figured it was the stress causing my bp to jump and next appt it was back down to my usual.

Tasha-Oooo, love the lines! Congrats and I really hope this is a super sticky bean for you!

AFM-LO is 4 months old! Wowza! Where did that time go? Hope all is well with the rest of you ladies.


----------



## Tasha

Dairy, thank you. Four months already, that has flown by.


----------



## petitpas

What a beautiful positive, Tasha! Especially for a blue dye test :thumbup:

I went back today. No protein in urine and bp back down to 112/70. I was hoping it was down as the visual disturbances I had over the weekend were gone. At least, if it happens again I'll know the signs. Hopefully not, though!


----------



## Tasha

Phew, I am glad that it was down. Yes def watch out for other symptoms (visual, headaches, pains under right ribs, excessive swelling and so on), obviously I hope that it stays down :hugs:

It is so clear isn't it? I hate blue dye tests, but they had no FRER so had to make do x


----------



## LeeC

LINES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love them, congrats Tasha xx


----------



## ginny83

Glad bp is back to normal petitpas :) 

Wahoo tash! So so happy, can't wait to share many more milestones with you :)


----------



## hopeful23456

love the lines Tasha!!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. I could squeeze you all. I love that you share my excitement. And it is excitement, I tell myself I shouldn't get excited but then I think no why shouldn't I? I blimming deserve this excitement and happiness, no matter how long it lasts.

How are you all?


----------



## Taurus8484

Congrats Tasha.................really hope this is your sticky bean xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Wow Ginny............I havent been put of this thread for awhile now, I pop back on for a look-see and your already at 30 weeks........crazy........hope everything has been going well for you xx


----------



## mowat

Welcome Bailey and Tasha----so nice to see you guys here!


----------



## Madrid98

What a line Tasha!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## ginny83

Thanks Taurus :) You're not far behind, more than halfway wahoo!

Tash I just have such a good feeling for you xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Tasha - Look at those lines! 

Dairy - 4 months! Wow, time is just going so fast! Lucy is already 7 months. I can't believe it!


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-that's why we all love this thread. The excitement, the joy, the happiness. My family doesn't know how to approach a new pregnancy for me because more often than not, I've miscarried and even my successes have had complications (usually bleeding) in the first trimester so no one gets excited for me. Instead, they all wait for the nearly inevitable bleeding to start. But here, I feel like there's a party thrown for every new bfp. And you are very right. You deserve the excitement and the enjoyment of a new pregnancy. :)


----------



## heart tree

Just popping in to congratulate Tasha on the lines as well as all of the ladies who have found this thread!

Dairy, I loved the way you put it. Not only are we guarded with our pregnancies, but it does seem like the rest of the people in our lives who know about our losses can't celebrate with us properly. When I hit the 11 week mark and had a successful scan with my now 2 year old daughter, I announced that I was pregnant to some family and friends. One of the family members leaned to a friend who wasn't in the know about my losses and said loudly, "that's great, but she's had 4 miscarriages." Uh...way to bring my excitement to a screeching halt! I agree that on this thread, it's a place to celebrate every single milestone. We obviously all understand the constant anxiety and fear. But we should also be allowed the complete and utter joy of being pregnant too. I'll celebrate double lines for a RMC girl any day of the week, any minute of the day!!! It makes my heart sing!


----------



## mowat

Hit the nail right on the head Dairy!


----------



## wookie130

Absolutely, heartie!


----------



## Tasha

I completely agree. I know you will all share in my sadness too. I went to Coventry yesterday, it was booked before my positive as they have a new plan for me. The new plan is taking my fragmin from 40mg once a day to 80mg twice a day ( I have very sticky blood) becaus it's such a high dose (only used when you have a clot so as treatment rather than prevention really) she needs to be absolutely sure it's not ectopic so she scanned me. Despite being early there was a sac in my womb but it was an awful shape, long and thin not the nice symmetrical shape it should be. She said that she will be honest as I've been through enough and so there is no hope, I'm waiting to miscarry, again :(

The scan pic (she gave me one incase With a letter incase I don't start bleeding and need to go to a local hospital) is in the recurrent loss thread if any of you want to look, I'm sure you will understand when you see the sac. 

I'm sorry to bring the thread down.


----------



## wookie130

Dammit, Tasha. I'm sorry. :( I don't care how many times this happens to someone. It never becomes easier, or less heartbreaking.

Sending you lots of prayers at this time.


----------



## heart tree

Tasha, there are no words. I'm so very sorry. xo :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: i'm so sorry. I havent been on here for quite a while, but I did read your good news and was happy for you. 
I understand why you are worrying. But I would still be positive. At my 5 weeks scan the sac had a very weird shape. I thought so when I saw it , but said nothing. My doctor did not tell me anything about it, and tbh I'm glad she didn't. At 7 weeks I had another scan and saw hb for the first time. That's when the doc told me she was worried it wouldn't last because of the shape of the sac. But it did. 
You just never know. Your doctor could be right, but she could be wrong. And I hope she is wrong. I don't know how you feel about her telling you straight away, but I really really hope that's a sticky bean for you. 
Have you started your new dose of treatment yet?


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-I posted on RMC but more :hugs: and thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## Tasha

Ummi, maybe there is something in what you wrote, just maybe.

I will c&p what I just wrote in my journal

Thank you girls. 

I will add a picture of today's pregnancy test. It's so dark that there is no - line :/ it's darker than ANY pregnancy test that I have ever had, including twins that made it ten weeks, riley Rae who made it to 24+3 and Kaysie Blossom who I obviously brought home :wacko: 

I was only 4+5/4+6 so maybe, even just the tiniest chance that it wasn't a sac she saw.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Taurus8484

I don't know Tasha but that is one dark line. I would have thought at 4ish weeks a sac may not have been formed properly yet but im no expert. 

Ooohhhh fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you xx


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-that line looks incredibly dark. Hoping lots for you over here.


----------



## Tasha

It's very dark and I got a 3+ today on a pregnancy test. I'm 5+2/3, so it's bang on (I've not tested with a digital before now). It's 2000+ hcg I think, so it's looking quite likely that I will need another scan on Friday.

How is everyone?


----------



## Squig34

Really hope that Friday brings good news for you Tasha.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies I would like to join u but I'm really worried as all of u know how hard it is sometimes!! My test are still really light a 13 DPO and that usually ends badly but for today 

I am PG I am Happy!!! :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations sis4us. 
Hope this is a sticky bfp for you xx


----------



## Tasha

Congrats sis4us. Fingers crossed.

Thank you squig x


----------



## petitpas

Hello Sis :wave:

This time round my tests were probably the worst of all my pregnancies (this is pregnancy number eight) and yet she is doing fine at 29 weeks :shrug: I am still rather surprised!
So, you are pregnant and that is the most important for now :thumbup:

Tasha, keeping everything crossed for you, too fxfxfx


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U petitpas that really makes me feel better!!! :)

I know my angel that lasted until 7wks was a dark strong line at 9dpo but I had a HCG trigger and I'm sure that helped w my low levels!! W my boys I never tested until I was late so I have nothing to compare!! My late Mimi's Bday is Tom so she brought me this angel and I know she knows best!! :)


----------



## mowat

One day at a time. So happy for you Sis!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome sis4u. Sticky thoughts your way. 

Tasha: great news for the tests. Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hoping the scan confirms the tests.


----------



## Sis4Us

Trying not to stress but my test this am is the same if not a tad lighter but my urine is very diluted since I increased my water intake!! Trying to stay Hydrated since its a big factor this early on!! :shrug:


----------



## Tasha

Try not to worry hun, the increase in drink will be the reason along with it not being long since the other test x


----------



## ab75

Good luck tomorrow Tasha xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you an. I'm really scared :(


----------



## wookie130

Tasha- I don't blame you one bit. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. It went really well. No hb but I'm only 5+5/6 and I didnt see one with Riley Rae until almost seven weeks. It was a perfectly round, symmetrical sac :dance: yolk sac, tiny fetal pole seen. Everything she should of seen was seen at the right size for gestation. She said it looked great. 

I can't believe it. This is a tiny step but it's forward.


----------



## loeylo

So happy for you Tasha!


----------



## Chilli

Hello ladies. Some of you may recognize me? I'm back here by surprise as after the birth of my much wanted dd 3 years ago after 4 mmcs, hubby and I called it a day and he had the snip. But low and behold at 43 here we go again. If anybody has told me that there was a 1 in 100 chance of pg I would've taken more precaution. Don't get me wrong I'll feel extremely privileged if in 9 months I get a baby but I could do without all the heartache again :-( I'm sure you ladies get that? Still, try to be positive. 
Tasha, you are amazing and I'm so glad things are going right!


----------



## wookie130

Tasha said:


> Thank you. It went really well. No hb but I'm only 5+5/6 and I didnt see one with Riley Rae until almost seven weeks. It was a perfectly round, symmetrical sac :dance: yolk sac, tiny fetal pole seen. Everything she should of seen was seen at the right size for gestation. She said it looked great.
> 
> I can't believe it. This is a tiny step but it's forward.

Well, I'll be damned! :happydance: That IS good news! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you loeylo.

Welcome chilli. Congrats on your surprise pregnancy. This one is meant to be eh?

I know wookie, crazy isn't it? Just shows they aren't always right.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yay Tasha so happy to read that update! Are you doing anything different this pregnancy ? Fingers crossed!! What is your last m/c milestone we need to pass?


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Tasha so glad to hear Ur scan went well!! :yipee:

I got my first beta draw back this am 

HCG 19 P 85 at 14-15dpo (I think FF is wrong)

It's higher than last time so FX !!! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha!! Fantastic news!!! I knew it! Tbh, I don't think your doctor should have worried you like that. But I'm so happy for you! I didn't see a hb either at 5 weeks but saw everything at 7 weeks. Will you have another scan soon? 

Welcome chilli! Hopefully there won't be any heartache. I'd feel exactly the same if that was me. 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you two!!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Tasha! Delighted for you! Time to change your signature? :)


----------



## Tasha

newlywedtzh said:


> Yay Tasha so happy to read that update! Are you doing anything different this pregnancy ? Fingers crossed!! What is your last m/c milestone we need to pass?

I'm on steroids, anti-malaria tablets, aspirin etc and I'm just about to start on 160mg of frag in, that's up from 40mg and is the first time I'm trying this.

My last miscarriage is ten weeks, but obviously have my girls who were stillborn at 36+6 and 24+3, so there isn't a point I will feel like I can sigh with relief, not sure any of us truly do though. How are you?



Sis4Us said:


> Yay Tasha so glad to hear Ur scan went well!! :yipee:
> 
> I got my first beta draw back this am
> 
> HCG 19 P 85 at 14-15dpo (I think FF is wrong)
> 
> It's higher than last time so FX !!! :)

Wahoooo, everything crossed. 



Ummi2boyz said:


> Tasha!! Fantastic news!!! I knew it! Tbh, I don't think your doctor should have worried you like that. But I'm so happy for you! I didn't see a hb either at 5 weeks but saw everything at 7 weeks. Will you have another scan soon?
> 
> Welcome chilli! Hopefully there won't be any heartache. I'd feel exactly the same if that was me.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to you two!!

Thank you ummi, you really did know :) Two weeks today is my next scan!



Squig34 said:


> Great news Tasha! Delighted for you! Time to change your signature? :)

Yes, I'm even off to get a ticker :)


----------



## fitzy79

Wow Tasha, had just been reading back a few pages and then I get to today's news...so delighted...the first of many very positive steps this pregnancy I hope!!


----------



## Tasha

:haha: a roller coaster already isn't it?


----------



## Tasha

How are you all?


----------



## petitpas

Great news, Tasha :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, my husband and I just had our 2nd miscarriage at 6 weeks a little over a month ago. We got pregnant the first time the 4th month we tried which was amazing, then sadly we lost it at 5 1/2 weeks. We waited a cycle and then tried again. We got pregnant the 2nd month after trying again and I was thrilled when we got pregnant again. But I lost it at just over 6 weeks. I am devastated. I've had several tests done because I've bothered the crap out of my doctor because he normally doesn't start testing until after 3 mcs, but I don't want to have a 3rd miscarriage if I don't have to and we can find the reason for my 2 losses. I'm 31 and my husband is 33. Neither one of us have any children, so we've been trying for our 1st. I had my first AF since my last mc and my doctor told us to wait 2 cycles this time, so I'm due to start my second one around the 1st of December. So just in waiting mode, but in the mean time here's what I've had done.

FSH: Normal
Thyroid: Normal
Estriol: Normal
AMH: 1.79ng/ml which is in the normal range, but the lower part of the normal range. So my doctor thinks I should see a fertility specialist???? Have any of you ladies had your AMH (egg reserve) checked? If so what was the out come of it? Or do any of you know much about it??

I also have Lieden Factor which is a blood clotting disorder, but I do not have to take anything for it and I have never had a blood clot. Any advice on that or taking baby aspirin??

Husband did an at home sperm count test and it was normal.

I've tried to get my OB to check my progesterone levels, but he won't do it because he doesn't think it's necessary and that really upsets me. He told me he'd put me on vaginal progesterone when I got pregnant again, but won't test my levels??? I'm getting a second opinion on Monday by a OB that was recommended to me. I'm terrified that my OB thinks I should go see a specialist just because my egg reverse level was on the lower side of normal. Plus some of the decisions he's made are upsetting to say the least. Please if anyone has any advice or stories for me, it would be much appreciated. Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Mrs. R! I also had 2 miscarriages, and low progesterone was definitely an issue for me. I never had any testing for clotting disorders, but I did take 1 low-dose aspirin a day while TTC, through 20 weeks of pregnancy. I was on Clomid to help produce stronger ovulation, and consequently higher progesterone levels...it worked well! My first cycle on 50 mg, I became pregnant, and it was a chemical. The next cycle I became pregnant on the same dosage, and had my daughter, who is now 20 months old. I took vaginal progesterone for the first 14 weeks of her pregnancy. When she was 9 months old, I became pregnant with my son without meds, who turns 3 months old tomorrow! I had very low progesterone w/him, and also took the supplements. So, I'm a success story after 2 miscarriages, twice over. I do consider myself very, very lucky...:)


----------



## dairymomma

Mrs.-welcome. I've had 8 losses and was diagnosed initially (after my 3rd loss) with progesterone deficiency despite no testing for it. On a side note, we didn't test my progesterone levels in pregnancy until my last few pregnancies and we only take a baseline to use as a comparison if I have trouble. I took oral progesterone (til 12 weeks) and baby aspirin (daily til 6 weeks pp) with my 4th pregnancy and made it to term with my DS. Since then, I've found I need the baby aspirin daily along with the progesterone to get to term as even with the supplements, my levels stay on the low end of normal. (Coincidentally, my hCG levels tend to stay on the lower end too.) The current theory is I either have low grade inflammation/endometriosis and the aspirin calms that inflammation or I have an undiagnosed clotting disorder. I have been tested for the common ones (Factor V Leiden for example) but my dr won't test further as none of the others are *supposed* to affect pg. 

My current protocol is progesterone (oral) and baby aspirin from bfp til 14 weeks and I see my dr every 2-3 weeks from 6 weeks til about 15 weeks. 

Just a quick question-is Leiden Factor clotting disorder the same as Factor V Leiden? If so, then you do need to be treated while pregnant. Factor V Leiden can be symptom-less (so no clots) until you get pregnant and then it can cause clotting issues, especially with the placenta. The tricky thing about it is that it doesn't affect every pregnancy. As to the rest, I'm not much help there. I haven't had my FSH or anything else tested since my 3rd m/c since I get pg quickly and make it to around 8-9 weeks before I miscarry so my dr doesn't think it's an egg issue. And my TSH has never varied more than 0.1 points unless I'm pregnant so again, my dr doesn't think that's my issue.


----------



## mowat

Wow, lots of good news here today! Woohoo!

Oh my goodness Tasha---did your doctor say anything after the scan?


----------



## Chilli

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 
I hope your positive predictions are right. Haven't told oh yet. Waiting for BFP so have physical evidence but I can tell after so many pgs. Bit worried he might think it's not his as I've heard stories of that sort of thing. Here is the real irony: since birth of dd we have dtd twice (yes in 3 years! ??) as he never had follow up tests and we've had a fairly rocky time. Got pg first time, but never developed properly and here we are after the second time! I'm very cynical about the outcome but there's always a little part of you that hopes right? 
So the roller coaster is off again. Spent yesterday trying to get meds as was on aspirin, progesterone, and steroids, but as per usual doc who promised would do everything possible had left me without meds for the weekend. Grrrrrrr they just never understand the urgency do they. Can anyone remind me of the dosage for aspirin then at least I can get that started. :-( 
My boobs are sore! 
I haven't told anyone but you guys, please help I feel so alone


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Pip.

Mrs, I am glad you are getting a second opinion. I have Factor V Leiden (I am pretty sure that is what you are talking about) and it certainly has been a factor in my loses, I've seen doctors all over the country at six different hospitals and they've all said that. Some women have FVL and it doesn't affect their pregnancies, others like me (and possibly you) it does. The usual treatment is 75mg of aspirin a day and either 20 or 40mg of blood thinning injections a day, when pregnant. As for the progesterone, mine has never been tested as I just take progesterone any way. I'm sorry for all that you have been through as well as your losses :hugs:


Mowat, they didn't. I didn't see them (they're in Coventry and I'm in London) but I rang and the biomedical researcher said she would get them to email me, they never. It's important as I have a change in care plan that means my fragmin has increased up to 160mg a day which atm means eight injections a day as I need higher dose injections.


Chilli :hugs: you have lots going on. When will you test? It's probably a wise idea not to start your meds until you've tested, I know you know but still better to have the confirmation and it's no excuse for your Dr leaving you. Aspirin is 75mg x


----------



## mowat

Ugh, doctors! My usual one just went on maternity leave and the one I saw the other day wasn't agreeing with what I was asking for. Hope you hear from them soon Tasha.


----------



## Tasha

Oh no Mowat, that's a pain. Can you get a second opinion? 19 weeks tomorrow :dance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I'm getting worried my test r still the same so I'm losing hope fast :nope:

I go for my 2nd beta in the Am!!


----------



## mowat

Step away from the tests! I know, easier said than done.

I see a new doctor in 2 1/2 weeks so I'm not too concerned yet. I'm supposed to be getting ultrasounds and cervical checks every 4 weeks after 20 weeks, but the doctor I saw this week didn't think it was important. I'm not above throwing a tantrum to get what I want!


----------



## ginny83

Mrs Reineke said:


> AMH: 1.79ng/ml which is in the normal range, but the lower part of the normal range. So my doctor thinks I should see a fertility specialist???? Have any of you ladies had your AMH (egg reserve) checked? If so what was the out come of it? Or do any of you know much about it??

Hi, sorry I haven't been on much just trying to catch up now and this post caught my eye. 

I had my AMH levels tested in Feb 2013 after a few of my losses and it was 6 pmol/L - which is low for any age, and I was 29 when it was taken so I was quite upset about it. Anyway, the FS I've seen have never been worried about it since I'm able to fall pregnant naturally fairly easily and none of my losses have been due to chromosome problems, so unlikely that I have poor egg quality. One FS just told me that if I ever needed IVF I might need a higher dose of drugs as to him the AMH level just means you have lower quantity, but he think age is more related to egg quality. I've fallen pregnant naturally twice since then and praying that this time I have my rainbow baby.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you all so much for your stories and advice ladies. I'm really anxious to see this new doctor Monday. I'm praying I don't have to go see a fertility specialist like my current OB suggested. My gut tells me he is handing me off to a specialist because I've done my research and I've been bothering him to do different tests and what not so he thinks that's what will make me feel better. Obviously it makes it worse. I'm terrified. I truly don't think I fall into the category of infertility just because I've had 2 early miscarriages and my AMH level was normal, but on the lower half of normal and all my other tests have been normal. Right? Does that sounds like I should need to see a specialist or just a better OB?


----------



## dairymomma

Even though I've had 8 losses overall I haven't seen a true fertility specialist, but I am under the care of a more qualified OB than my former family practice dr. He's been the one to order up all my RMC testing and was so encouraging that I switched to him for all my gynecological/obstetric care. I'd say go with what you feel most comfortable with. If you feel you need a specialist, then do it. If you feel like an OB would work too, then go with that. I think it's not only about how much the dr knows but also how well you get along with them. I know from experience that if you feel fobbed off or your dr isn't supportive, then it makes for bad appointments and care. It's why I switched doctors for OB care.


----------



## petitpas

MRS Reineke, if your history is two losses that does not mean you are a recurrent miscarrier :hugs: 20-25% of pregnancies sadly end in miscarriage. It is normal for some women to have no miscarriages and others to have two. It is only when you get to three that statistically you are more likely to have a problem than just bad luck. So, if you are comfortable with your OB then I would stay with him/her for now. Hopefully (and in all honesty most probably), your next pregnancy is your take home baby :hugs:

Obviously, if your OB isn't being helpful or understanding then move on. You have to be happy with your care.
If you have fallen pregnant relatively easily then maybe a FS isn't the doctor for you. As I understand it (I might be wrong, I've never seen one) a FS specialises in getting a women pregnant in the first place. Maybe a new OB specialising in miscarriages might be a better fit? Though be warned, often they will prefer to assume that nothing is wrong with you unless you have suffered three losses :dohh:


----------



## ginny83

Some FS will also specialise in recurrent miscarriages and testing for it as well - I guess recurrent miscarriages can be seen as an infertility problem even though someone might not have issues falling pregnant if that makes sense. I fall pregnant easy, but it's been a FS who has been able to prescribe me the correct meds which I needed to start taking before conception in order to be as far along as I am now. 

I totally agree with Petitpas in that 2 early miscarriage might be "bad luck" (and I hate using that phrase and don't down play any miscarriages at all) and you might go on to having the next bean stick and never have another miscarriage again. 

For me, things like miscarrying later in pregnancies, or when a pregnancy has been tested to have normal chromosomes or 3+ early losses - things like that really ring alarm bells to me that there might be something else going on that may warrant treatment of some form. If that's the case I would not waste any time dealing with a dr that didn't know their stuff when it comes to recurrent miscarriages.


----------



## ginny83

oh I just noticed that bub is the size of a watermelon now - definitely feels that way!


----------



## petitpas

Sorry, I hope you don't think I was downplaying your losses, MRS. I know very well how devastating they are and how scary the thought is that it might happen again :hugs:
It's just that having been round the block a few times (this is pregnancy number 8 and I already had a diagnosis of a problem before ttc for the first time) I have seen a number of ladies with two losses under their belts worrying about test results and possible treatments. Reassuringly, most of them feel pregnant and then had a baby. I really hope and cross my fingers that you will follow that trend :thumbup:

Ginny, thanks for explaining the advantages of a FS!


----------



## petitpas

OMG, Ginny! :shock: A water melon in your tummy is a scary thought!


----------



## Tasha

Sis :hugs: tests are unreliable hun.


----------



## Tasha

Ooops accidentally pressed send. 

Mowat, I'm glad you will be seen by another Dr!

Mrs, I hope the new Dr will help you.

Ginny that made me laugh, is bump big now?

How is everyone else?


----------



## Tasha

If it's already watermelon size what will it be by term :shock:


----------



## petitpas

Mine feels like a heavy loaf of bread :D


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: I'm off to Tesco in a minute so will be checking out the fresh bread, as they tend to be heavier, to see what you're carrying around :haha:


----------



## ginny83

Petipas - I didn't think you were downplaying miscarriages at all and totally agree with what you're saying. It's just one of those phrases that's been used by drs in my direction and I hate it. I actually do think the one chemical I had was bad luck as it doesn't follow the pattern of the rest - but hate when drs will say it's bad luck to me after all my history!

I actually feel like I have a watermelon (maybe a smallish one though!) in me lol My bump doesn't feel that heavy, but it just feel so tight and in the way. Sometimes it really hurts when baby kicks! I'm convinced he's still breech because I just feel so different to what I was with DS at this point and I'm pretty sure DS was head down by now. I also have horrible heartburn which I never had with DS. My next growth scan is in 3 weeks, I'm very excited to hear how much they think he weighs! DS was 2.8kgs at birth (39+2), and this bub was estimated to be 1.6kgs at 29+4! So on track for a bigger baby - which I can't help but associate as thinking it means bigger is healthier!


----------



## ginny83

Tash buy yourself some blueberries - I think that's what six weeks is :)


----------



## mowat

Watermelon at 31 weeks! Oh my goodness. I was a sweet potato this week (well, two sweet potatoes!) so I'm curious as to what I am now. Started feeling pretty massive this past week so I can't imagine what two watermelons will feel like!


----------



## mowat

Ooh, mangoes!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much ladies for all your replies. Makes me feel a bit better. I do not think any of you were down playing my miscarriages. My current OB used the term "bad luck" too. My appointment with the new OB is tomorrow morning. I'm excited, but really anxious and nervous too. Hoping it will give me some peace of mind.


----------



## petitpas

Good luck at your appointment, MRS! Let us know how it goes, please...

Tasha, I think a bloomer weighs 800g. Ottolina's estimated weight ten days ago was just over a kilo. So perhaps a proper baker's loaf is what I have here :D

Ginny, I'm with you on the hardness. I have BH all the time and then I'm hard as a rock. They make me waddle :blush:

Ginny, I don't think my girl is any way up. Every time I get checked she is somewhere else :shrug: I'm not at the point yet where I can feel definite bum/head when not moving so I know when she's changed. Can you feel that yet, Ginny?


----------



## Tasha

Sounds uncomfortable Ginny. :hugs: I looked at blueberries in Tesco but couldn't bring myself to buy any. It felt wrong, canabalistic :rofl: 

Mowat your ticker is crazy, I see mango now but onion later on yet all the onions I've seen are smaller than a mango :wacko:

Mrs, I will be thinking of you. There are some amazing healthcare professionals out there, I hope this is one of them.

Wow Pip, that sounds big to me. Triple Riley Rae's size and she was only five weeks younger. It's a bag of sugar you're carting around (not including waters and placenta obviously).


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, I think she's measuring around the 50th centile.
If I remember correctly from your previous posts poor Riley had a low weight for her gestation due to problems with the placenta? Such an itty bitty baba, she was :hugs:
Also, I think there is a lot of fattening up going on now. This baby ought to triple in weight again over the next two months :shock:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well as i suspected ...My HCG only went up to 28 so it's looking bleak!!! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

I wrote carrying around but it autocorrected to carting around :dohh: :haha: 

Yes that's right. My nephew was born five months after her and gs was around eight pound, he seemed like a monster baby :rofl:

Do you have any more scans now?


----------



## Tasha

Sis, sorry crossed post! I am sorry chick, don't give up hope yet and we will all be hoping for you x


----------



## Sis4Us

Trying to stay positive and so is my nurse I just know the drill by now and it usually doesn't end well!!

I'm going to acupuncture Again in the Am and hoping the third beta jumps!! FXFX

Thanks for listening to my rambling this P makes me a emotional Wreck ;)


----------



## dairymomma

Hey, we all understand. Many of us have been in a similar situation so we know what it's like. I know I've been there. Hopefully for you, those numbers go up quite a bit next time. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Let's hope numbers will be going up. 
Sending you lots of hugs and positive vibes.


----------



## mowat

Thinking of you Sis. Hoping for the best at your next draw.


----------



## petitpas

Oh Sis :hugs: Thinking of you! This limbo time is not nice at all :nope:

Tasha, I'm having growth scans every four weeks so I'm feeling well looked after without it being too intrusive. If anything is out of the ordinary I know where to go.
It sounds crazy to me after my history but I have scaled down appointments to a minimum. Not my scans, I love them, but I really enjoy not having to see a health professional every week like I did when I was pregnant with J.


----------



## Chilli

Ooh sis I feel for you. All the waiting and worrying is a killer. I hope it works out for you


----------



## Miracle1902

Hi All,

I was referred here by Dairymom after posting in the recurrent marriages thread. I am new here so just want to introduce myself and share my own experiences. Sorry if it is a bit long but I want to share as much as possible in case someone else in the exact shoes could relate. It was definitely helpful for me during hard times to read the stories other ladies shared bc I don't feel so alone. Unless you've experienced multiple miscarriages, you'll never understand what it does to your psyche. 

1st miscarriage on 8.29.14. I was approximately 8 weeks along but measured at 5'2 weeks. Only saw a sac and a yolk sac. HCG only went up 20 percent every 48 hours . Diagnosis blighted ovum.

2nd miscarriage on 10/13/14. Pregnant 2 weeks after my 1st miscarriage. I was only 4 weeks along. Again, HCG went up only 20% every 48 hours. Never even saw a sac. Diagnosis chemical pregnancy. My doc thinks I had a miscarriage bc I did not wait one cycle therefore my uterus was too weak to support a new pregnancy. Against, my doctor's order, I did not wait for one cycle bc I read on online new studies have shown there is no reason to wait. 

I am currently pregnant again which means I conceived again 2 weeks after my miscarriage. This was definitely not planned being that I wanted to give my body a rest. However, I didn't stop bleeding until 3 days before my wedding which was on Oct 25th so I thought I wouldn't ovulate yet. DH and I haven't been intimate for over a month due to the previous miscarriage and it was our wedding night so we got carried away. 10 days after I felt the normal sensation in my breast that I normally get when I am pregnant. After 2 miscarriages in such a short period of time, a women knows when she gets pregnant before she could even get a positive. This was the case with me. I called my doctor even though I was showing a negative results bc I just knew. I had my hcg tested right away and asked to be put on baby aspirin and progesterone being that my progesterone numbers were really low the previous marriages ( 13, 8). My doctor was upset and told me i should've waited and indirectly hint I will miscarry again since I didn't wait 3 cycles this time. 

The blood work shows a hcg level at 26 and 2 days later it tripled to 83. I have never doubled more or less tripled so I felt a tat bit more hopeful. I was a bit irritated with my doc bc the first thing she said when she called me to give me my results was " I don't know if this is good or bad news" and then to proceed to ask me if I bled or cramped yet as if she foresee another miscarriage even though my hcg looked great. 

This third pregnancy is especially hard for me bc I feel I am doomed for another miscarriage bc I got pregnancy too fast. I am always nervous when my panty feels wet or when I wipe. I am afraid to be excited or hopeful bc if this doesn't work out, I may be a wreck being that so much has happened in such a short amount of time. I keep thinking I am going to lose this one too. I think if i miscarry again, that would only confirm there is something wrong with my body and I can't carry a baby to term.


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Miracle,

I hardly post in this area any more, I was a constant here when I was pregnant with my son, but I still stalk this thread as I love all the success stories in here and your story sounds so similiar to mine I had to comment.

I fell pregnant 4 out of 5 cycles. I lost my first 3 pregnancies around the 6 week mark. I went and had all the testing known and apparently it all come down to bad luck and an age thing..........I walked out of the last appointment so angry that it come down to "bad luck". Little did I know I was pregnant with my son at the time, he was my 4th pregnancy.

I remember the constant worrying, and it doesnt go away Im afraid, but it does get a little easier the further you get in.

I think your hcg numbers look great and look forward to watching your journey. You will get a heap of support on this thread.

All the best xx


----------



## Taurus8484

Tasha - stalking you..........fingers and everything crossed for you xx


----------



## petitpas

Miracle, hello! :hi:
If you look back a couple of pages we were just discussing how most women with two losses go on to have a normal pregnancy. Don't worry about your doctor. I think it is terrible of him/her to put guilt feelings on you :grr: not very professional at all!
We all know the knicker checking all too well. It is a very common symptom after loss.

Good luck and fingers crossed for this pregnancy fxfxfxfx


----------



## dairymomma

Miracle-glad to see you found the thread. :hi:

And seeing more of your story, I can totally relate. I can't remember how much of my own journey I put on the RMC thread but I've had 8 losses over all before and inbetween my 3 kids. My last two losses were in July 2013 and September 2013. When I called my dr for bloodwork to confirm a new pregnancy in October (5 weeks after my Sept loss), she figured it was leftover hCG. But blood tests proved it was a new pregnancy. Instead of encouragement she gave me a lecture because I got pg too soon. (This after I told her I was freaking out BIG time and that DH and I hadn't been ttc. But as we all know, things happen.) She ordered an ultrasound to check dating and hung up with a *tsk tsk*. When I called the next week with fears of m/c because I was bleeding, she got very upset with me and basically told me it was my fault. I couldn't take it so I switched doctors after my ultrasound. I'm now under the care of a more qualified OB who was nothing but encouraging despite my bleeding scares from 5-11 weeks. That pg ended happily this last July when my second daughter was born at 38+1. My point is that getting pg right after a m/c doesn't necessarily mean you'll automatically miscarry. I'm not the only success story either.

Your numbers are certainly encouraging and I'm very hopeful that this is your rainbow baby. Also, don't be afraid to find another doctor if you aren't happy with your current one. I can tell you that an encouraging doctor helps immensely.

And having had so many losses myself, I pretty much see two lines and go, "okay, bleeding by 9 weeks, loss by 10." It's totally normal when you've gone through what you have. I do the undies watch my whole pregnancy and I freak out at every little twinge and ache. It doesn't help that I typically bleed in my first tri even with my successes. But feel free to let it all out here. We totally understand because we've been there too.


----------



## Chilli

Got my meds today !!! Whopee


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well I had my appointment this morning with another OB/GYN to get her opinion on my 2 miscarriages and it went really good. She was so sweet and understanding. She also listened to me and I didn't feel rushed at all. She is going to test my progesterone levels a week from today (CD21) to make sure those look normal. My other OB wouldn't do that because he didn't think it was necessary. She also told me I could take a baby aspirin once a day due to me having a blood clotting disorder. She said it won't hurt, so it's fine to take it. She told me that even though I've had 2 early miscarriages that even if it's hard to believe, we still have a great chance of having a healthy, normal pregnancy the next time around. It's so hard to believe that right now because I was told that after my first mc as well. But I truly felt comfortable with her advice and trust her recommedations. She prescribed me a prenatal vitamin with 1000mg of folic acid instead of the OTC one I'm currently taking that only has 800mg. She said it may not make a difference, but it may help as well. I told her my other OB referred me to a fertility specialist and she thought that was odd because all of my tests have been normal and the chances of them finding something wrong probably wouldn't happen at this point, but said that if I have another one that we could do a XRay of my uterus and fallopian tubes to make sure they look normal, but she said she would assume my tubes were normal due to the fact that the sperm can obviously reach the egg and fertilize it up there. She said my uterus may be abnormally shapened, but she wouldn't recommend looking into that unless I have another mc because the chances of that are really slim. She also mentioned having my husband and my chromosomes checked if I have another mc because if they are not normal that will cause miscarriages as well. But said she wouldn't recommend going that right right now either as 90% of miscarriages are due to chromosomal abnormalities and she doesn't think we should worry about checking that as of now. She was very informative and really showed compasion for my situation. I cancelled my appointment with the fertility specialist because from what I got from her, it seemed ridiculous to go that route as of now. So we are about a month away from trying again, so I started taking one baby aspirin a day and then I'll get my progesterone levels checked in a week and if that looks low, she said she'd put me on that as well. I had a huge weight lifted off of my shoulders after speaking with her, but of course still terrified of having another mc. I pray to God that the baby aspirin and possibly progesterone will do the trick. Any of you ladies on prescription prenatal vitamins? I've just been taking OTC ones, but she suggested the prescription ones due to them having a higher level of folic acid. Also any other stories or advice on similar situations to mine are greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## Miracle1902

Taurus: Thank you for your comment. I am 35 so age probably is a factor. I will be sure to update you.

Petitpas : Thank you for the encouragement. It does help knowing there are a lot of success stories out there. 

Dairymomma: Thanks for taking time out to share your story. You are such a strong women to not have given up after so many miscarriages. After having gone through only 2, I am a complete mess. Your story really inspired me. Tears are feeling my eyes as I am writing this. 

Today was a very difficult day for me. I woke up and the breast tenderness I usually feel faded a lot. Breast tenderness is my first sign of pregnancy. I usually feel it days or even a week before my test shows positive. Unfortunately, when the tenderness fade it is also an indication something is wrong. I read that it is not unusual for breast tenderness to come and go but my past experiences indicated that it is a sign the pregnancy will not be viable. 

I took another HCG blood test today and will get my result tomorrow. If the numbers are not doubling than I will stop taking the progesterone supplement bc I do not want to prolong the inevitable. Also, my progesterone number was 28 last Friday so that is a normal range which means the last two pregnancies numbers were low bc it was a bad embryo not bc my body cannot produce enough progesterone. 

My eyes are in tears as i am writing this. The constant worry that I will bleed any minute sometimes is too much to bare. I have a very stressful job so during the day I have to juggle work and the emotional roller coaster of not knowing if this pregnancy will stick or not just makes it unbearable and i am finding it harder not to just break down and cry in the middle of the day. I am trying to remain strong but I'm not sure how much more of this I can take. 

My heart feels heavy today but thanks to the wonderful stories and comments I read on here, I feel better. Although we are strangers, I feel more connected to you all at this point in my life than anyone else.

I will update you tomorrow on my blood test result.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Miracle1902 I totally understand where you're coming from. I have had those days at work because of the fear of miscarrying. My first sign of pregnancy is breast tenderness too and with both of my miscarriages it started to fade right before I started spotting. So I get it completely. But, it doesn't mean you are going to miscarry. Every pregnancy is different and you may wake up tomorrow with really sore breasts again. I'm praying for you and hope everything will end up ok for you. My heart goes out to you because I know how you are feeling. Hang in there and let us know what your test results show. :hugs:


----------



## Miracle1902

Reineke: Glad you found a more helpful OB/GYN. Sorry for your losses. I hope the third one sticks. Hang in there. 

In your previous post, you mentioned your OB prescribed prenatal vitamins. Is it odd that for all three of my pregnancies my OB has never talked to me about how to care for my pregnancy or even suggested taking prenatal vitamins? I am currently taking Aspirin after I read that it could help. I didn't even bother asking my OB bc she hasn't been very helpful. Kinda sad I have a doc but i have to take matters in my own hands. I am thinking of switching doc as well.


----------



## petitpas

Miracle, if you are not comfortable with your doctor and have the ability to stitch then do! You will feel much more reassured and relaxed if you have a kind doctor who listens to you.

Mrs, you mention you have a clotting disorder. What is it? I'm a clotter, too :S (Factor V heterozygous and history of DVT/PEs)


----------



## ginny83

petitpas said:


> Ginny, I don't think my girl is any way up. Every time I get checked she is somewhere else :shrug: I'm not at the point yet where I can feel definite bum/head when not moving so I know when she's changed. Can you feel that yet, Ginny?

I was told at last scan I was breech with head and legs up - like frank breech and I think things kinda feel the same. He definitely moves from being right on my side to like middle though. Basically I have no idea lol


----------



## ab75

I also have no idea how baby is lying. At my 30 week scan he was head down but I can't tell the difference yet. I think his legs are on my left side xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Miracle1902 that is exactly how my OB was. He never mentioned much about anything for me to do in particular and didn't seem to listen to me, so I just went to this new OB yesterday and it was a totally different experience!! I highly recommed seeing another doctor if you don't feel your current one is helping you. I'm so glad I did and I wish I would have earlier.

petitpas I have Factor V heterozygous too!! I have never had a blood clot with it though. I've never had to take anything, but I've read so much about taking baby aspirin and that it could help I started to take it a few days ago. I'm about 3 or so weeks from being about to try again and I wanted to make sure I got it in my system and working before we try again. What is your story with pregnancy? I could scroll back and find it, but figured I'd just ask. Also what are you doing as far as getting pregnant goes? I'd love to hear from someone else who has the same issue as me!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Miracle: totally agree with the other ladies. Switch doctor if you don't feel comfortable with this one. 

The doctor I saw when I was abroad was fantastic. Despite my blood tests not showing anything , she told me that I could still have a problem that was only showing when pregnant, or doesn't show on blood tests at all. She prescribed baby aspirin and progesterone. (However I had to stop the aspirin when ttc because I had blood in my urine, and I took it straight after I had my bfp, and never had to stop it so it seems to me that there definitely is a problem with my blood when I get pregnant and not before). I was on progesterone right agter ovulation until 14 dpo, or continue until 14 weeks when bfp. From 7 weeks onwards she also put me on Lovenox. I believe that all helped. 
And my doctor in the uk just told me (after seeing my blood results for recurrent miscarriages), that there was nothing we could do and I did not need treatment...
I'm 17 weeks, never made it further than 6 weeks in all my losses (mmc at 9w, but measured 6.5 weeks only)... Just that says it all...

Hope you get better care with another doctor. 

MrsR: glad you found another doctor. As we said, it makes all the difference. 

Ginny: not too long to now! xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Ummi2boyz. :hugs:


----------



## Miracle1902

My test result came back and it looks great. Numbers jumped from 81 to 884 in 5 days so my numbers have consistently tripled everyday. Best news I've had for months. 

I'm cautiously optimistic. Funny how a set up numbers could ease your mind so much. I feel more confident so I'm not as paranoid about bleeding. 

I will be looking for a more qualified experienced OB this weekend. My OB is a bit young. Regardless of the outcome, I want my doc to at least make me feel comfortable and not give me a "I told you so speech" if things go south.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats Miracle1902! That's wonderful news!! 

Have any of you ladies had your AMH levels checked? It's your egg reserve, but different than your FSH levels. My original OB checked those levels because I've had 2 miscarriages and my level was at 1.79ng/ml and I've seen different things online for what's considered normal levels for my age. I've seen that anything over 1ng/ml is normal, but other sites say that 2ng/ml to 4ng/ml is normal. But some sites also say 1.5ng and above is normal so I'm completely confused and freaking out because I don't know if I'm ok. My original OB said I should go see a fertility specialist because according to him my level of 1.79ng/ml is in the normal range, just on the lower half of the normal range. Well if it's supposedly normal, why would he say that???? All of my other tests have been normal. Thyroid, FSH and Estradiol. Please if anyone knows anything about this AMH hormone please let me know what you know. I'm praying I'm ok. When I asked my new OB about it she wasn't familiar with that blood test and said they normally check FSH and Estradiol for ovarian reserve. I looked online and it says this test hasn't been around or used for very long at all. So I really don't know what to think. I'm scared.


----------



## Sis4Us

My numbers aren't as great as Miracles but they did Jump Surprisingly enough!! 19 to 28 to 42!! I'm still slow rising but it's getting faster so FX FX!!

Going to acupuncture again in a few hrs also I'm taking Iron as they found out I'm really low!!

Mrs R I think my AMH was 1.2 so border line!!


----------



## ginny83

Fantastic news about the rising hcg levels ladies :) 

Ummi are you still on the lovenox?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Fingers crossed for you Sis4Us!! Praying you have a sticky bean!!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :)

Some of you I know, some I don't, hope I get the chance to stay here and graduate with you all!

Currently pregnant for the 5th time this year (had demise/D&C january, CP march, natural MC in May, demise/D&C in August) My last one was actually tested (its about time!) and she had Trisomy 15 so never could have been. Looking back, chromosomes are the main suspect in all my losses. Even my molar pregnancy in 2009 was chromosomal.

I'm on cyclogest 400mg x2 daily (wasn't going to but have a borderline LPD, which has worsened recently, so took it from ovulation this cycle as an experiment) also 5mg folic acid. Given up on baby asprin, as I have no clotting issues and it wasn't doing me any favours. Thats all really! Totally carrying on as normal this time, just omitting alcohol and cutting down on caffeine. 

If I make it to the NT scan milestone I'm getting some extra screening this time :flower:


----------



## Radiance

Hi everyone! :hi:
We have lost five in a row. Two boys, a girl and two early miscarriages. We are nearly 12 weeks pregnant with our newest addition! Lucky #8 :winkwink: I got to see our "little dancer" last night so feeling a lot more relaxed and officially feeling ready to go into second trimester. I'm due June 5th. :happydance:


----------



## dan-o

Hi Radiance, congratulations on making it past that first milestone! Sounds like you may well have your little rainbow cooking then, fantastic news. Wishing you a textbook 2nd/3rd tri & L&D! :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

dan-o said:


> Hi Radiance, congratulations on making it past that first milestone! Sounds like you may well have your little rainbow cooking then, fantastic news. Wishing you a textbook 2nd/3rd tri & L&D! :hugs:

Thank you, we've lost one around this stage and two late in pregnancy so I'm still feeling iffy but I do feel like I can breath a little more :) I'm hoping this one sticks around!


----------



## dan-o

Ginny petitpas and ab75, can't believe how far along you all are already, wow :cloud9:


----------



## dan-o

Radiance said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Hi Radiance, congratulations on making it past that first milestone! Sounds like you may well have your little rainbow cooking then, fantastic news. Wishing you a textbook 2nd/3rd tri & L&D! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you, we've lost one around this stage and two late in pregnancy so I'm still feeling iffy but I do feel like I can breath a little more :) I'm hoping this one sticks around!Click to expand...

Oh I agree, the worry is always there throughout :( must be especially hard when you lose babies so late. How awful :hugs:
Just having a good feeling goes a long way though doesn't it? I had that same feeling with both my rainbows :cloud9:

I have no feeling at all this time, totally detached from it all!! Mind you its early yet, maybe my instincts will kick in later on :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Radiance we where both in October rainbows together so Sorry for your loss Again!! Hope this is your take home baby!!

Welcome Dano hope this is your Rainbow Too!!


----------



## Tasha

Welcome dano and radiance x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome dano and radiance! Sticky thoughts to you two.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations dan-o and radiance xx


----------



## ab75

dan-o said:


> Ginny petitpas and ab75, can't believe how far along you all are already, wow :cloud9:

Thanks. It is going by so quickly now xx


----------



## Chilli

Hi DanO. Do you remember me? Happy to hear you're pg and hoping for hh 9 months. I've got a feeling my time here is going to be shortlived as symptoms declining. Spoke to my consultant today who didn't seem very hopeful either. I guess it's unplanned so not as painful as it could be, but it was nice to be excited for a few days.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome dano and radiance! Wishing you both the best of luck!! Keep us updated and I'll take any advice from you ladies!!


----------



## ginny83

Congrats radiance - Ive had a couple of later than typical losses too and although Im well past the point I usually lose the babies I'm still a bundle of nerves. Just can't wait until he's out and happy and healthy in my arms!!

Congrats as well Dano! So happy to see you in here and fingers crossed everything is ok this time x


----------



## Radiance

dan-o said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Hi Radiance, congratulations on making it past that first milestone! Sounds like you may well have your little rainbow cooking then, fantastic news. Wishing you a textbook 2nd/3rd tri & L&D! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you, we've lost one around this stage and two late in pregnancy so I'm still feeling iffy but I do feel like I can breath a little more :) I'm hoping this one sticks around!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I agree, the worry is always there throughout :( must be especially hard when you lose babies so late. How awful :hugs:
> Just having a good feeling goes a long way though doesn't it? I had that same feeling with both my rainbows :cloud9:
> 
> I have no feeling at all this time, totally detached from it all!! Mind you its early yet, maybe my instincts will kick in later on :flower:Click to expand...

I'm the same way. I can feel myself holding back. I'm just so scared that the moment I get close to our newest baby, he/she will die. I'm just trying to take it day by day! After this scan I'm really excited. I just can really breath and dance, not worry as much which like you said feels great!!


----------



## Radiance

ginny83 said:


> Congrats radiance - Ive had a couple of later than typical losses too and although Im well past the point I usually lose the babies I'm still a bundle of nerves. Just can't wait until he's out and happy and healthy in my arms!!
> 
> Congrats as well Dano! So happy to see you in here and fingers crossed everything is ok this time x

Thank you!! You're totally right, that feeling will always be there. I can't wait to get to some bigger milestones and hoping for a pretty boring pregnancy!


----------



## Radiance

Sis4Us said:


> Hello Radiance we where both in October rainbows together so Sorry for your loss Again!! Hope this is your take home baby!!
> 
> Welcome Dano hope this is your Rainbow Too!!

Thank you! Are you continuing to try?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Question for you ladies...

Do any of you take Omega 3 as well as your prenatal vitamin? My OB prescribed me a prenatal vitamin and I Googled it and from what I found it does not have DHA or any type of Omega 3 in it. So I want to know if I take an Omega 3 supplement if that will be ok on top of my prenatal vitamin?


----------



## Miracle1902

Sis4u : I remember my doctor told me months ago that they would like to see the numbers double but as long as it goes up 60% that is good too. I hope your number keeps going up. 

Congrat dan-o and radiance

I have an ultrasound next Tuesday. I'm both nervous and excited. Time seems to be going really slow.


----------



## Sis4Us

Radiance I'm PG now but my numbers are slow rising and I've had on and off spotting for days which really worries me:(

Been doing acupuncture and im on rest since my spotting always comes after I run Errands . I also found out I'm anemic so taking Iron and lots of Hoping of course!!
I would hate to be on Full bed rest for the holiday but if it keeps my Lil bean safe so be it!!

This is a crazy busy time for me w Big Thanksgiving at my house then Ds2s Bday a week later then Xmas a few weeks after that!! I will make it work for this Lil one though!! :)


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? so much to catch up 

Remember me? 

A little reminder

I had 5 losses, 6 pregnancies in total, after 3 losses I was referred to st Georges, all tests came back normal but they put me on Aspirin, and progesterone anyway and I lost that pregnancy, reading here and online, I asked to be refereed to dr shehata team, all my losses were very early 5-7 weeks,I was put on the normal plan and carried that pregnancy till 24 weeks exactly. Thank God my baby was fighter, and he has grown to one year old happy baby now, he still need minimum oxygen support but no major issues.
I want to try again, after my son I had another loss even though I took the medications, I just think I might need more this time, reading about intralipid, and thinking maybe is something I need. Do you ladies think your NK get higher after giving birth?? I am thinking now maybe that was the cause of my early birth, luckily for me, I was in hospital when I gave birth as I was later told, he couldn&#8217;t have been saved if I was at home. I am so scared of another loss now, and the added pressure of premature birth, I have been researching a lot about everything, and I have done the greek hidden test through serum, and tested positive, and they told me even if I took the antibiotic it doesn&#8217;t go totally away.

My plan is chase my dr Shehata&#8217;s referral through Gp, get the tests done again for NK, and tell them my concerns, take the antibiotics, and just pray it will work out this time.

I have also been really good, and lost 1.5 stone in 7 weeks through slimming world

This is my cheeky baby




https://s11.postimg.org/4rcr8kj6r/slooma.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis4Us I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that your little one will be good to go. Take it easy if you have to. You can lay around on Thanksgiving and let everyone else do the work!!!

hur575 I'm so happy you have your rainbow baby!! He's adorable!! I have had 2 miscarriages, both early as well. One at 5 1/2 weeks and the other at 6 weeks. I've had a few tests done because I bothered my doctor to do them and here are my results.

Thyroid-normal
FSH-normal
Estradiol-normal
AMH-1.79ng/ml which according to my doctor is in the normal range for my age, just on the lower half of the normal range. That's freaking me out.
I have Factor V Leiden which is a blood clotting disorder and I'm taking baby aspirin for it this time around.
So all of my tests have been normal so far, but my AMH levels are supposedly on the lower half of normal for my age. If any of you ladies know much about this I would love to hear anything you may know.
My doctor is going to test my progesterone levels on CD 21 this cycle because we are waiting to try again until after I have one more AF. So if those come back low, then she'll put me on that as well. I'm terrified to try again in fear of going through another miscarriage. Both of mine were early and I miscarried naturally, but I had extremely bad cramping and back pain with both of them and missed some work. I'm 31, so I'm not getting any younger and I'm praying for just one rainbow baby. I always wanted 2 maybe 3 kids, but I would be so happy with just one. Any success stories after multiple miscarriages always gives me hope. So please share. Thank you.


----------



## Miracle1902

Reineke: I didnt see a heartbeat for both of my miscarriages so very similar situation as yours. I hope this pregnancy works out for me and give you hope at the same time.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Miracle1902. I pray this pregnancy works out for you as well. You deserve the blessing of having a baby. I got some more test results back. I was tested to see if I have any other blood clotting disorder on top of the Leiden Factor and all of those tests came back normal, but one of them one slightly abnormal. It's called Anti-cardiolipin antibody. The hematologist said that this particular blood clotting disorder can get worse in pregnancy and I read online that it can definitely cause recurrent miscarriage! So as soon as I get pregnant again I will have that level checked again and if it is higher due to the pregnancy, they will put me on Lovenox. Not great news, but makes me hope this is possibly the "cure" for me and what has been causing my miscarriages this whole time. I will take a shot in the gut twice a day to get my rainbow baby. Hoping we are finally getting somewhere.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsR: Lovenox did the trick for me. Once you get the hang of it, the shots are ok. Sometimes they hurt, sometimes they don't. It's really quick anyway. I only have it once a day though, at 4000 IU. Do you know what your dosage will be?


----------



## wookie130

hur, I do remember you!!! Your little man is adorable!!! :)


----------



## hur575

Mrs Reineke
Thank you, I pray you get to hold your rainbow baby, you are asking the right questions, and I pray it works out for you. If I listened to my gp that it was just bad luck, and keep trying, I wouldnt have my baby. Like you I was saying only one but once you see hope you hope for another one, if it is meant for me to only have my son, then be it but only after I tried my best to bring him a sister or a brother.

wookie130, thank you, I remember you too, congrats on your rainbow baby, you girl is so cute xxx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Ummi2boyz I'm not sure what my dosage would be. She just told me as of now that as soon as I get a BFP I will need to go in right away and have those levels checked and if they are higher than they are now, they will have me do the Lovenox. Did your insurance cover the shots?

Thank you so much hur575. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm in the uk mrsR. The doctor there just told me (like hur and others have said) that it was just bad luck, and they wouldn't give me anything, not even baby aspirin. I went on holiday to algeria and saw a doctor there who prescribed me the Lovenox , progesterone and baby aspirin. I paid for everything. But some meds are less expensive. I brought back with me 20 boxes (worth 40 days of injections), I'll see if they will prescribe them for me or not. Otherwise I'll have to make them come from abroad. I know this is what is helping and I certainly don't want to risk this baby's life just because the doc doesn't want to prescribe it for me.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I totally agree Ummi2boyz, if you need to take them to have a healthy baby then that's what you'll do. Same goes for me. Keep me posted on how this all goes for you. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx, sure I will.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my beta Back HCG 126 P 134!!! I will do another beta next week b4 Thanksgiving I want to see numbers higher so I can relax but today I'm happy!! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great news Sis!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yay Sis4Us!! With my first pregnancy/mc my HCG number was 15 which is considered negative. With my second pregnancy/mc I was at 44 and then two days later I was at 74, so that seemed alright, but kind of low. Then I ended up miscarrying. So your numbers look great!!! So excited for you!!! My positive baby thoughts are going your way!! :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

Sis-with my last pregnancy, my doctor was predicting miscarriage for a couple of reasons. First, I got pregnant without a period after a miscarriage so 'too soon' in her thinking. Second, my hCG levels were 'too low' for my gestation even though they were rising. (13dpo-38, 17dpo-236) Third, my hCG slowed down right away and I only had one set of bloods that showed a true 48 hour doubling time. Fourth, I started bleeding. After an ultrasound showed my dates were right (I knew she was off by a week because she was using my m/c as an lmp and I ov'd 3 weeks later not 2 weeks) and there was a baby with a strong hb, I switched doctors. I couldn't stand her negativity adding to my already high anxiety levels. It was a very long and trying first trimester but that supposed miscarriage is now a happy healthy feisty almost 5 month old baby girl. She's proof positive that miracles really do happen. I'm really hoping the same is true for you and this is your rainbow baby.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you for your story dairymomma. I'm hoping I will get that bundle of joy some day as well.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U so much Dairy I needed to hear that this has been one heck of a Rollercoaster!!

I want to see my numbers go over 265 that seems to be the number that I always hit then decline w my early losses!!
I will be happy to see a beta over that and NO more spotting would help too!! ;)

We have thanksgiving coming up so lots of Family and my DS2s Bday so I should be busy enough to keep my mind off of everything a Lil!! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I have a good feeling all will be well for you Sis4Us!:thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Had my 20 week ultrasound today and despite my thinking that there was going to be a problem everything looked fine! Can't believe I've made it this far. The tech did measure my cervix, but she didn't say anything so I'm not sure how it looked. Hopefully I'll hear from the doctor if there's a problem. Really hoping I make it this time!


----------



## Tasha

Fab Sis.

So glad that it went well Mowat xx


----------



## hur575

Sis great news

Congrats Mowat reaching a mile stone.

Tasha, congrats on your pregnancy

Ladies I am going mad, this month I thought I might be pregnant because since last week, I was having frequent urination, and I started my steroid , then my Period day came, and did a test and got BFN, I thought I was out this month, and waited for period to show today is third day, and no sign of it, and still BFN, I am never late unless I was pregnant. I am still taking the steroid but can't take progesterone as it will delay it further if I am not!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you hur. I did mean to say your boy is absolutely beautiful, he does look cheeky <3

How confusing for you. Are you tracking? Opk's or anything?


----------



## Tasha

I've been so relaxed, happy and chilled about everything this week but now it's six days until my third scan, I am feeling like I'm on the countdown and the anxiousness is rising!


----------



## petitpas

:hug: to you, Tasha. Fxfxfxfx

Lovely news on numbers going up :thumbup:

MrsR. I never had my egg reserves tested. What's the point? After all, I'm getting pregnant :shrug:
In the briefest possible way, my story:
I knew about my FVL before falling pregnant. I was on lmwh injections and aspirin for all but my first pregnancy. Then added progesterone. My fifth loss was tested and came back normal so we sat down with my consultant and went through all my history again and the tests I had had, including at a specialist hospital in London. The only thing we hadn't tried was nkcell tests. So I went for that, was put on steroid treatment (as well as the clotting and progesterone treatment) and had my son.
Since then I've had one more loss (no embryo/blighted ovum) and now I'm 30w. For more details you can click on the link in my signature for my ttc journal. Details of each pregnancy and the treatment I was on should be listed in the first post.

Hur, your immune system can certainly change after pregnancy! I was retested by Mr S before trying for number two. He was surprised because my levels had gone down to normal :haha: I think usually the opposite happens but in any case things fluctuate. He has also changed since of his protocols since I had my son. Did you ever find out why your son was born early? Or was it 'one of those things that just happen'?
My friend is currently going through a pregnancy after premature birth. She is at exactly the gestation her son was born at (29w) but there is nothing they can do but watch her closely :nope: Sending you big :hug:


----------



## dairymomma

Sis and Mrs. Reinke-I'm glad my story is giving you hope. That's what we're here for and that's why I love this thread. And when you get your rainbows, we'll all be celebrating right along side you because we've been there too.

Mowat-great news on your scan. Hopefully your doctor gets back to you with the official results but I'm guessing if there was something up with your cervix, they'd have let you know, even if it was just a phone call with a doctor. One of my friends had a shortened cervix with her last pregnancy and the technician told her to wait while the radiologist looked at the pictures. The radiologist called a doctor who then sent my friend to the nearest major hospital because her cervix was shortening and dilating due to placenta previa. She saw a specialist within two hours of her 20 week anatomy scan.

Tasha-FX for a great scan. I know how nailbitingly anxious this waiting time is but hang in there. We're all thinking of you.

Hur-I'm sort of in the same boat. AF due yesterday and nothing yet today but bfns on everything. It's unlikely that I am really since we haven't dtd since CD11 and I don't feel pg but it's annoying me that AF isn't here. I have only had a handful of odd cycles since I went to a 28 day, on the nose cycle after DS was born so this makes me want to tear my hair out. Or pee on sticks..which will only make me more frustrated. :dohh: :haha: Hopefully neither of us has to wait much longer and we get an answer of some kind.

AFM-LO is a few days shy of 5 months now and almost rolling over. She's babbling regularly and starting the whole 'mummmmm' thing so it won't be long and we'll be getting 'mum mum mum' and maybe even a 'dada' in there too. I'm doing good too. I'm in a diet challenge thing and my goal is to lose 8% body weight by Thanksgiving. It works out to being 20lb and I'm right around 16lb lost thus far so FX I can meet my goal. If not, I'm still proud of myself and I'll keep pushing for that 20lb so I can move on to the next 20lb.


----------



## mowat

I know what you mean about pre-ultrasound nerves Tasha. I felt like I didn't' sleep at all before my last one. My first one with this pregnancy was ridiculous---I was crying basically the whole time! I don't think they ever get any easier.

Thanks Dairy. I'm not sure how quickly my u/s would be read as they go "down south" to be read and sometimes there is a pretty long delay (several days or longer). I'm assuming if the tech was worried she would have pushed it quickly, but you never know on a Friday. My crotch pain seems to be a little less painful the last couple of days, so I'm a little calmer than I was. The u/s showed both babies heads were down in that general area so I'm guessing it is just pressure.

Fingers crossed for your friend Petitpas!

Good luck Hur575. Keep us updated.


----------



## Miracle1902

Reineke : It's a good thing you pushed your doctor for testing. Most doctors will not do it until after the third. Always associating the previous miscarriages with bad luck. I never get how they could conclude it's simply bad luck when no test has been done. The point is to prevent future miscarriages. My doctor told me it was bad luck too and I thought to myself it very well could be but how would she know?

Sis: Congrat on the numbers. They look great!!!

Mowat: Glad your scan went well. I know how you feel. Even if you are not bleeding or the hcg numbers are doubling, based on previous experiences, you automatically think the worse. The good thing is with every good news, your worry diminishes a bit more each time. I have scan next Tuesday and I keep thinking they are not going to even see a sac but that's what happened with my previous miscarriage. 

Tasha: I'm four days away from my scan and every day feels like an eternity. Hope we both have good news before thanksgiving.


----------



## petitpas

Miracle, the reason they don't test everyone after two losses is because of statistics. 20-25% of pregnancies end in a miscarriage so the likelihood of someone suffering one or two losses in their quest to have a baby is quite high. Only about 1% of women (possibly even less!) suffer from recurrent losses and would need treating/investigating. You can look at it in several ways, of course. You could say any of the following:
Every women should be spared the possible suffering and have full testing after one or two losses.
It is too expensive to test the masses or
It is too invasive/upsetting to test the masses when just a very small fraction will benefit.
Research has shown that even for recurrent miscarriers reassurance and support give a higher success rate so one might argue that worrisome testing finding no reason could be counterintuitive. If the likelihood is that there is nothing wrong, why test?

There are loads of arguments pro and contra but the gist of it is that they like to let the majority get on with getting pregnant and then only test those who really have a problem, i.e those who have suffered three losses, or an unusual loss (e.g.second/third tri) or have some other symptoms of an issue such as family history/other illnesses/something noticeably wrong with their cycles.

I'm not saying that this is good for recurrent miscarriers because it is awful to have to lose three babies in order to qualify for medical attention but I do understand the reasoning behind the policy makers, too.


----------



## petitpas

Dairy! Well done on your weight loss!!! Maybe that is also what has affected your cycle?


----------



## Radiance

I don't think I've updated but I had my 12 week appointment last week! She attempted to find the heartbeat (they start at 12 weeks here) but no luck. I wasn't too surprised because my uterus is flipped and we could barely hear mine for that matter. She set her appointment up with me and then I was told I would get a call from my high risk for my first detailed scan. She said it would be that week or the next.. NOPE! :nope: It's not until December 1st :nope: So because I hadn't seen the baby in six weeks and I would have to wait another three weeks, I just gave in and went to the hospital. They got me in and out within 40 minutes which is amazing. Baby had a lovely heartbeat, looked great, and was dancing!! :happydance: I have obviously started calling our Junebug, our dancer! I still think or leaning towards this being a girl. I get flutters here and there too! :thumbup: 

I however have been concerned with some of my discharge and lately (this week) I've noticed if I do a lot, I get crampy. I have a long history of pprom and preterm labor so I have been really taking an easy and hoping the 1st gets here soon


----------



## Miracle1902

Petitpas: That is true what you say but I also read though that your chances of another miscarriage increases after every loss. Pregnancy is one of those really grey areas and it is seems nothing is certain. Although we always look to our doctor for answers, from my experience, they are just as cluessless. 

I think i just spotted. I looked at my wipe and it was mucus and somewhat light pinkish. Not sure if im sure being super paranoid but I have a bad feeling. I'm worried sick right now. Hoping that it is just my discolored left over progesterone supplement that I take every night. My previous miscarriage all started out with super light spotting for a week or two before I finally miscarry. Despite my hcg tripling, I just have a really bad feeling about this one. =(


----------



## ginny83

Dont' read too much into stats - they're complied using sooooo many women and don't take into consideration personal circumstances. I have to agree with Pet it seems crazy to test every woman who's had a miscarriage for underlying conditions when the vast majority of early losses are due to a random chromosomal problem and their next pregnancy be successful.


----------



## Tasha

Radiance I'm glad they saw you. 1st December will be here before you know it! Have you heard that the ph sticks that you get from the pet store for fish thanks can help to tell you if its your waters leaking (I know you can get the proper dip sticks but they're expensive), if it's a route you want to go down then it's good to get them early so you can test a few times to know what your normal ph levels are.

Yes I seriously just told you that :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Wow, Tasha, I never heard of that! I might have to take a trip down to the pet store just to try them out :rofl:

Miracle, after one loss you have about a 70-75% chance that your next pregnancy will be successful. After two losses your chances are pretty much the same. Only after your third loss do your chances drop significantly and fall even lower after that. So, I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this pink tinge is totally harmless!
You mention your progesterone pessaries. Maybe you could check whether you could use them as a suppository instead? (I.e. in the back door)
I could with mine and was recommended to do so by my consultant. There is less mess and also less irritation to the cervix (which may be harmless but it frightens the hell out of us to see red coming from there).

Radiance, fantastic news on your scan :yipee:
Is it just the amount of discharge you are worried about or is it coloured/smelly?


----------



## Sis4Us

Miracle I've been having in and off spotting for days so I know how u feel I hope it's nothing and it goes away quickly !! :hugs:

Radiance glad u got to see you LO and all Is good!!


----------



## inthemoment

Hi! How can I join this group? I'm pregnant with our 6th try after 3 chemicals and 2 10wk m/c. I think I qualify! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome inthemoment!!! First off I am so sorry for your losses. I couldn't imagine going through it that many times. But, congrats on being pregnant!!! How far along are you and did you figure out what was causing your miscarriages? Technically I don't qualify according to the definition of recurrent miscarriages because I've only had 2. But they were absolutely devastating for me. We are going to try again around the middle of December. My 2nd AF after my 2nd miscarriage is due around the first part of December and my doctor suggested we wait 2 cycles before trying again. So just in waiting mode, but getting closer. I'm pretty nervous to try again, but excited as well. I bothered my doctor enough to get some testing done after my 2nd mc so I could see if we could figure out what was happening. Normally they won't do testing until after 3, but I do not want to have 3 if I don't have to. Long story short, all of my tests were normal except I knew already that I have Factor V Leiden which is a blood clotting disorder and I found out a test for what's called Anticardiolipin Antibody came back slightly abnormal and that is another blood clotting disorder. My doctor said that this one can increase in pregnancy and cause small clots to form around where the baby implanted causing the circulation to be cut off and there for I miscarry. Both of mine were early. First at 5 1/2 weeks and 2nd one at 6 weeks. So when I do get pregnant again I will have these levels checked again right away and if they increase, I will have to be on Lovenox injections for my pregnancy. But if that is what it takes to get my rainbow baby, I'll do it. I started taking one baby aspirin a day to help as well and I'm taking omega 3's, vitamin C, cutting down on my coffee and I just had my progesterone checked and should get the results back this week. If that is low I will take that as well. My doctor also prescribed me a prenatal vitamin with more folic acid in it than what you can get over the counter, so I feel like I'm preparing good for the next time around. Prior to now I didn't do anything special, just took my over the counter prenatal vitamin and made sure I didn't drink more than 200mg of caffeine a day. So I'm praying all of this preparation and learning what is going on with my body from the testing will do the trick this next time around. I've love to hear your story and if there was anything in particular that you have found out, learned or did differently.


----------



## hur575

Tasha, thank you, and best of luck with your scan. I am not tracking but my period is 28-29 cycle, still no sign of it, I was supposed to be on Thursday.
Petitpas, Thank you, so what changed on dr Shhata&#8217;s plan ? , they never found out why he was early, they told me it could be urine infection but staying in the neonatal ward for 7 months, and talking to so many mothers, they never investigate premature birth, they just promise investigation but they never do unless they induce the mother if she had high blood pressure. Best luck to you in your pregnancy, and your friend.

Dairymomma congrats on your rainbow, I remember you, so glad to know things turn out great for you at the end. Any sign of your AF? Mine still not here

Welcome inthemoment sorry for your losses 

I am still going mad, period meant to be showing up on Thursday but no sign of it until today, and I did a test this mooring BFN, what is going on? Am I pregnant with no BFP why is it that af so late now?


----------



## petitpas

Hur, sorry to hear you are in limbo :hugs:
My best guess is that for whatever reason you ovulated later than normal this month. That can happen with even the most regular cycles :(
Hopefully, you won't have to wait much longer until to you know :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Sorry, I forgot to answer your question about my treatment. Mr S added vitamin D, omega 3 and steroids to my plan. My haematologists upped my heparin dose at the same time, too.


----------



## Radiance

I've never heard of that either Tasha!! I know what's going to be my new favorite store!! :winkwink: :haha: 

It's the discharge and the amount of it... I mean it's A LOT!! There is no smell or odd color to it. It tends to look like the normal or average discharge for a pregnant women but the only time I've ever had it was when my cervix was changing. It's hard not to worry about things like that when you have a long history of pprom and preterm labor. Including one happening at the near end of first trimester. I'm feeling positive but blah at the same time. I've been severely nausea all week which is another silly loss thing. The only time I've ever had sickness in pregnancy were with my angel babies. I had absolutely nothing with my two living children. The first is almost here so getting close :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

inthemoment said:


> Hi! How can I join this group? I'm pregnant with our 6th try after 3 chemicals and 2 10wk m/c. I think I qualify! :winkwink:

Welcome :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

What is the steriods for petitpas and are you seeing an OB/GYN or a fertility specialist?


----------



## hur575

petitpas said:


> Sorry, I forgot to answer your question about my treatment. Mr S added vitamin D, omega 3 and steroids to my plan. My haematologists upped my heparin dose at the same time, too.

Thanks Petipas, ok it is the same plan I followed for my son except heparin I didn't have clotting issue then but was just on 75 mg Aspirin. 


Mrs Reineke I am sure petitpas will get back to you on the second part of question but I will answer the first part as I was on steroid which seem to help with my rainbow boy. After my losses I was searching the net for answer, and I came across natural killer cell testing, and as far as I know only two doctors do it on the uk, although their tests are different. I saw an article were a lady had her rainbow baby after 18 miscarriages, and a lovely lady who post here after 10.

The theory is that some women have strong immune system that attacks the new developing baby, so the treatment plan is to lower your immune system using steroids, that and vitamin D, omega 3, and heparin if you have clotting issue. You can search about NK, or dr Shehata. best of luck xx


----------



## ginny83

I was on steroids during the first 14 weeks if this pregnancy after being diagnosed with high level of natural killer cells. I had actually been tested for them before my last loss but the test was in the form of a blood test and showed up negative so was never put on them for that pregnancy. After that loss I switched FS and this new Dr believed in testing for them through a uterine biopsyand that showed up as positive. His protocol was to be on 10mg of steroids all the time while TTC and then increasing the dose from bfp. He also prescribed me intralipids transfusions - which is asoy bean/egg type solution that high in essential fatty acids and is also thought to help protect the whole implantation process from an overactive immune system. These were the 2 things I did differently this pregnancy... I was also on clexane, aspirin and progesterone but was on those with my last loss as well


----------



## hur575

Thanks ginny83 for your input, my plan is 25mg from ovulation until 12 weeks but in my last pregnancy I only did it after BFP, as I wasn't prepared, I was also on Aspirin, and progesterone but I was on them before, so I think the steroid seem to have helped . when did you start use intralipids transfusions, and for how long?


----------



## petitpas

MrsR, I think the ladies have explained it well. The theory is that an overactive immune system attacks a pregnancy as a foreign invasion. The tests are controversial. Some doctors believe in a blood test, others say that a uterine sample is the best way to test. To be honest, I think the science is too new to say for sure but in any case, the treatment seems to work for a great many who have already been tested for everything else and found to be 'unexplained'. Even with IVF it can raise the success rates so some clinics prescribe steroids and/or intralipids to all their patients, without even testing. 
The treatment isn't completely without risks as steroids are potent drugs so it isn't something to go in lightly (progesterone is harmless, for instance, so that might be a better place to start) but if you want to read more about it then there is a book by Dr Beer called Is your body baby friendly? I don't find it the best scientifically speaking but it does explain the concept pretty well.
For general miscarriage information I preferred Lesley Regan's book. She doesn't believe in immune therapy as it hasn't been proven enough yet but she is a specialist on loss, late loss and recurrent loss. She also happens to have written a bestselling book on pregnancy, too, but that is for later :)

Hur, I believe Mr S has updated some of his protocols. Where I just took steroids with my son I was now recommended intralipids as well. Since my blood levels came back better and the steroids alone worked for my son we decided (together with Mr S) not to go for them in the end but if I had been a new patient with my previous blood results I would have been on a new protocol including intralipids.
So maybe that's what you'll need for your next rainbow?

MrsR, again. Sorry, I didn't answer all your question. I have amassed quite a team over the years :D
I am overseen by a local consultant, an OBGYN at my local hospital. My treatment plan was set up by a recurrent miscarriage specialist in London (also an OBGYN, although I think he also works in fertility, not sure). I have a haematologist and the DVT clinic (DVT nurses) overseeing my clotting medication and advising for the birth. I also see a midwife, just like most women in the UK.


----------



## Sis4Us

My HCG dropped to 89!!! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Oh sis, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh Sis4Us I am so sorry!! :cry: How far along are you?? I have heard of some women's HCG levels dropping and then rising again throughout pregnancy as your hormones go crazy. I'm praying for you. :hugs:

Thank you ladies for all of the information. I'm going to look into the natural killer cells thing. Never heard of it before, very interesting!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm sorry sis. :(
:hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Sis-:hugs: I'm so sorry.


----------



## hur575

Sis4Us I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies I really don't know where to go from here I've had 4 Mc 3 just this year 2 in the past 3 mos so iDK what to do or what I can do to keep them!! :cry:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Have you had any testing done? I could look back, but figured I would just ask you. If you have, what have you had done and what were the results?? I've had a TON of testing done and have learned a lot, so hopefully I can give you some advice.


----------



## Hope39

Just dropping in to say hello, been ages since I been here. It's been that long I don't know anyone apart from Tash & Pip

I hope to be joining you all in the new year, 8th time lucky I hope 

I need to read back so see what everyone had after I left this group

Xx


----------



## mowat

Oh Sis! So so sorry.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ive had every test under the sun done!! My Dr wants me to get a Hysterscopy cuz he doesn't know what is causing the MC either!! Personally I think he's clutching at straws!! I was going to call a new dr when I got this BFP so I guess I will do that after the holidays!! :shrug:


----------



## ginny83

so sorry sis :( 

Hope - So close to the new year and you can start ttc again :) This year must be so bitter sweet for you, being able to meet Isaac but then having to say goodbye xx Hope next year you get to meet Isaac's brother or sister and they will be your forever in your arms baby xx

Hur - my steroid dose increased to 20mg after BFP and I had my first transfusion the day after BFP, then transfusions about every 2 weeks until I had 5 transfusions in total. I was also on estrogen patches during first tri. To be honest I don't think I needed the estrogen or progestrone, but it's part of his standard treatment plan so wasn't going to argue. I think my FS mainly sees IVF patients as when I was having the transfusions and chatting to other women I was always the only one who could fall pregnant naturally the rest were seeing him because of repeat IVF failure which he also ended up diagnosing them as having high NK cells. Those IVF women also had a transfusion at their transfer time, so maybe for some people he also does a transfusion at ovulation if falling preg naturally?

Like Pet says I think it's all quite new though and I'm sure a lot of the drs are still figuring things out like doses and timing etc. My dose of intralipid was 250ml. I also wouldn't go straight to steroids unless I was very convinced that that was the only thing left for me to try. Even with this pregnancy I was very scared (and still am a bit) of the the side effects - like how much research have they done into long term effects on the babies in say 20-30 years when it's their turn to have children etc.


----------



## Miracle1902

Sis4US: I'm so sorry. Did your doctor give you any hope or do they think for sure it's a lost?


----------



## Radiance

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks ladies I really don't know where to go from here I've had 4 Mc 3 just this year 2 in the past 3 mos so iDK what to do or what I can do to keep them!! :cry:

I am so sorry :cry: We've been in same groups so I assume you already know about my five losses in one year. It is SO hard. Have they looked any deeper or found a possible cause? Since I'm new to this group I'm way behind on everything. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Sis, I'm so sorry :hugs:
I really how you can figure things out soon. With so many losses something is definitely going on.

Maybe go for the hysteroscopy as a first step to rule anything structural out? Start looking for a new doctor, too?
Sending you big :hug:


----------



## petitpas

Hi Hope! Hurry up in here, please, before I pop! :pop:


----------



## Hope39

petitpas said:


> Hi Hope! Hurry up in here, please, before I pop! :pop:

When is your EDD?

xx


----------



## petitpas

Hope39 said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope! Hurry up in here, please, before I pop! :pop:
> 
> When is your EDD?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

27th of January, although I am due to have a section around the 20th.


----------



## Hope39

ginny83 said:


> so sorry sis :(
> 
> Hope - So close to the new year and you can start ttc again :) This year must be so bitter sweet for you, being able to meet Isaac but then having to say goodbye xx Hope next year you get to meet Isaac's brother or sister and they will be your forever in your arms baby xx
> 
> Hur - my steroid dose increased to 20mg after BFP and I had my first transfusion the day after BFP, then transfusions about every 2 weeks until I had 5 transfusions in total. I was also on estrogen patches during first tri. To be honest I don't think I needed the estrogen or progestrone, but it's part of his standard treatment plan so wasn't going to argue. I think my FS mainly sees IVF patients as when I was having the transfusions and chatting to other women I was always the only one who could fall pregnant naturally the rest were seeing him because of repeat IVF failure which he also ended up diagnosing them as having high NK cells. Those IVF women also had a transfusion at their transfer time, so maybe for some people he also does a transfusion at ovulation if falling preg naturally?
> 
> Like Pet says I think it's all quite new though and I'm sure a lot of the drs are still figuring things out like doses and timing etc. My dose of intralipid was 250ml. I also wouldn't go straight to steroids unless I was very convinced that that was the only thing left for me to try. Even with this pregnancy I was very scared (and still am a bit) of the the side effects - like how much research have they done into long term effects on the babies in say 20-30 years when it's their turn to have children etc.

I forgot you was here too :)

Cant believe you only have 49 days left, gone so quick

Its 5 months today since isaac was born, flown by. 

xx


----------



## ginny83

Ahh still feels so far away, hurry up hurry up


----------



## Hope39

petitpas said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope! Hurry up in here, please, before I pop! :pop:
> 
> When is your EDD?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 27th of January, although I am due to have a section around the 20th.Click to expand...

Thats pushing it for me, i can try after December/Jan af so i might just get a bfp in time but i dont tend to move over here till i hit 12w

x


----------



## ginny83

I still follow the RM thread even though I don't comment as much. Not as up to speed on some of the newer ladies but always looking out for updates :)


----------



## Tasha

hey Hope. I really hope you're in here soon.


----------



## Hope39

So do I Tash x


----------



## Tasha

:) you will be. Hopefully I will still be in here and this baby is sticky!


----------



## Hope39

You best be here still Mrs A!! 

Is your DD july delivering in June? If so then you'll be delivering as i plonk myself in hospital for 10w :) . I need to keep an eye on my dates as i could well be in hospital on Isaac bday, dont know how i feel about that. Its months off so i dont need to worry myself quite yet. Got to get preggo first and get some christmas/birthday bonking in, pmsl xx

xx


----------



## Tasha

Yeah June latest delivery if this one is sticky and no IUGR, placental issues etc.

Few things you need to think about there. I had K four days before Honey's first birthday, section after 3pm so I was meant to stay until the day of her birthday (four days stay after section but if after 3pm that's classed as day 0 not 1) and the anniversary of her dying inside me (2 days after section) was tough being in hospital! I was a mess. I went home day before her birthday as I couldn't face her birthday in there. However you could go home/out for day if you were in there!


----------



## dan-o

Hope and Tasha, I don't know where you get your strength and determination from, but you are two amazing ladies. I truly hope with all my heart you both get your happy endings in 2015 :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:kiss::kiss: thank you dano. All of you ladies are amazing, to keep going is so tough sometimes but we will all get there x


----------



## Hope39

Thanks Dan o- I had a good tutor, her name is Tasha :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 

I had my gp appt today, so I thought I would update. 
It went quite well . The gp booked me in with the hospital, and requested I see the consultant because of my RPL history and that fact I'm on Lovenos and have only 12 days supply left. She cannot prescribe it for me unless she gets a letter from the consultant, which I already knew. She put in bold on my form the I'd be seen as a high priority, which I'm happy about. She also managed to fit me in with the nurse who did a quick glucose prick test. And it's fine. She also weighed me and I'm the same weight as last time in Algeria (which means with many layers added!!). So I may again have lost a bit. 
I could also have done today the blood tests she requested, but that was in another clinic and ds2 was not well enough to take another bus, walk, wait and go home again. 
So I'm back at the surgery on friday. 

I'm now waiting for the hospital to contact me with scan and consultant appts. Hopefully it won't take long. 

Also the nurse suggested I did the flu vaccine and the whooping cough vaccine too. I'm not too sure about the flu one, but will probably do the other one.


----------



## hur575

I will second what dano said, you ladies are amazing, big hug xxx

Hope39 maybe I will join you, I am trying to sort out the NK tests again, and try again, still have not done my tests yet which will take 6 weeks, so shortly after will try.

Ummi2boyz good news, hopefully you get your prescription sorted, my GP has one doctor that was welling to write me a prescription, most will refuse to do it. 

Af finally arrived yesterday, 6 days late, I think the weight loss must have shook stuff a bit. I have spent a fortune on tests this week, then a friend told me 99p store does them!! I thought it was only in the US, so I went to 99p store yesterday, and yes they were there!!


----------



## hur575

ginny83 Thank you for sharing your experience, I am convinced I need intralipid, everything and anything that will keep my baby inside as long as I can. I have different opinion on taking things without testing, I just think better be safe, and most of the drugs are widely prescribed when I went on holiday in egypt I was seen by a doctor, although it was short trip, I wanted opinion he said to me of someone is having recurrent miscarriage we automatically give them progesterone without even testing, it doesn't harm. Although progesterone didn't help me, I have read a lot of success stories using it.

Also when I had my premature birth, my baby needed oxygen support and until now he does, and I saw babies which are born that early without oxygen, and I was told there is this steroid shots that they give the women if they think she is giving birth any time soon, and that helps with the baby's lung. So I wondered why we are not advised about this,that would have made a lot of difference to my baby. so doctors here will not give you anything just in case but for babies they over dosed with drugs, throughout my baby stay whenever he is suspected of infection he is put on full course of drugs, steroids etc

I figure because babies can't sue them but adults can, as with neonatal the survival rate is not that high, and they are willing to take risks but with us they will not even if for example, I chose to get referred to dr Shehata myself, and undergo his not so popular treatment, and it worked, and I run out of drugs, most gp will refuse to write it again even though it is in my medical record that I am taking it.

So for me since I have seen what my baby went through, I will take anything that keep any pregnancy as long as the baby can survive outside you safely, and worry about the risks later, will cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Tasha

Hope that is such a lovely thing to say :kiss: love ya.

Ummi, sounds like you have good support there.

Hur, how long did you stay on progesterone?

How's everyone else?


----------



## ginny83

I've heard about the steroid shot to help mature premmies lungs. Some treatments like the progesterone and even the intralipids I believe are fairly harmless. Taking steroids though long term cause side effects for most people on them - it just seems a more potent treatment than some of the other treatments out there. Like it can cause high blood pressure, diabetes, increased risk of infection, osteoporosis and you have to be careful how you stop taking them because you might need to adjust to being able to produce adrenal yourself again. 

To me taking progesterone without any proven need for it and taking steroids without any proven need for it are 2 different things - doesn't mean I'm against it, I just think it needs to be a more cautious approach. I have zero regret about taking them for this pregnancy as I really believe it's the thing that's made the difference for me but I just don't put them in the same category as taking progesterone or baby aspirin etc


----------



## ginny83

oh and I'm 33 weeks today! 5-7 weeks until I get to meet baby! 

How are you going Tash - how's the nerves holding out? xx


----------



## Tasha

Agree with that Ginny, big difference between progesterone and steroids. I'm alright on them but DH was on them for a while years ago (only ten days) and they exuberanted his MH problems (that he had at time), he ended up trying to commit suicide! Doctors put it down to the steroids. They are a serious drug. 

I think steroid injections for lungs are a differently thing entirely though, as they are usually only done if it looks like baby will make their arrival soon, plus it's two shots twenty-four hours apart not prolonged use. I had them at twenty-eight weeks and six days with Honey as that's when my waters broke. They will also give me if I get a sticky rainbow and there are placental issues/IUGR that make arrival look imminent. 

Yay for 33 weeks. One week until 34 weeks, that always seems a huge milestone to me.

Nerves are not good.


----------



## hur575

I understand what you are saying ladies, I think you misunderstood me, or I didn&#8217;t explain it well.
I know steroids are not something simple you can just give to anyone but I was on it, and that the only pregnancy that lasted for me, when I ran out gp refused to give it, in the other hand my baby was giving steroids so many times to help with his lungs , and all sort of medications for &#8220; just in case&#8221; I know he is tiny fragile , and they can&#8217;t take risks with him but I found it very hard to actually to be at that stage and get an answer for my problem because most doctors don&#8217;t take recurrent miscarriage seriously, and for some cases it might just be a matter of progesterone and aspirin, even that is not an option for most ladies, unless you keep at it, and keep looking for answer.

Good luck Tasha


----------



## Tasha

Hur, I think it's a lot to do with research and understanding. A lot of money has been spent on neonatal research and thus the statistics are way better than they were even a decade ago, along with the research comes understanding or even if not understanding why, they know it gets results (sort of like Dr S and prof Q, I think they know steroids get results but not truly why yet IMO). Little money has been spent on research into recurrent miscarriage or stillbirth, probably because in both cases we are in the 1% of people who are affected and thus they think it is not needed. That make sense?

Are you on progesterone when pregnant, if so when do you come off progesterone?


----------



## ginny83

I see what you're saying, can you just go back to who prescribed them to you to start with? The FS I started seeing at the end of last year is the only person that will prescribe them for me, some other FS will prescribe clexane and progesterone but not steroids. The hospital which runs the recurrent miscarriage clinic I go to won't prescribe anything at all except for baby aspirin! 

I think part of the problem is there isn't enough research/evidence to show that steroids and some of the other treatments help certain women with recurrent losses. Some drs might be willing to take the risk and prescribe it anyway, but over here at least the big public hospitals will only prescribe stuff that has extensively proven to work. I'm guessing with little babies all those drugs have been proven to work so there's no issue with prescribing it. 

I've found the whole searching for answers and drs and treatments etc the most brutal part of this whole journey. I feel like so much of it is in my own hands - which I find very overwhelming and draining especially since DH has never been one to really get involved with the research/nitty gritty of it all


----------



## ginny83

posted at the same time Tash :)


----------



## hur575

ginny83 great minds think alike, you are right ladies, I guess if you are in less regulated country doctors prescribe all things. Actually in some part of the world you can pick up anything without prescriptions, and it is not necessarily a good thing as not a set of plan works on every lady.

I guess I am just frustrated I know what works for me but it is not easily available if I fall pregnant. 

Tasha, I used progesterone after BFP in my 4th pregnancy,but it didn't help and with my son I used it until 16 weeks with steroid and the rest of vitamins for dr S plan.


----------



## Tasha

Ahhh I was just wondering as I am to stay on it until 32-34 weeks due to history of loss and PROM at 28 weeks x


----------



## Squig34

Excited for your scan tomorrow Tasha - good luck!


----------



## ginny83

Can you go back and see Dr s again hur?


----------



## ginny83

Good luck tash xx thinking of you


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Question for you ladies...literally all of my tests have come back normal except I have Factor V Leiden (blood clotting disorder) and my Anticardiolipin Antibody (blood clotting disorder) test was slightly abnormal which the hematologist said she wants to retest as soon as I get a BFP again because the levels of this can rise in pregnancy and if they are higher she wants to put me on Lovenox, which is fine. I'll do whatever it takes to get my rainbow baby. But I'm wondering if even though my progesterone levels were normal at 13.36ng/ml on CD 21 should I even worry about bothering my doctor to put me on it if I don't need it or do you think the 2 blood clotting disorders are probably what has caused my 2 early miscarriages? Can progesterone just drop even if the pregnancy is viable or does it drop when the pregnancy is not a viable one and then you miscarry? I've seen a ton of ladies given progesterone supplements but it's mainly because their progesterone levels are low or they have a short luteal phase. I do not, my cycles are religiously 28 to 30 days and I always ovulate right around CD 14. So not sure if I should bug my doctor to give it to me anyways, or just take care of the blood clotting issues? I hadn't done anything special with my first 2 miscarriages. Just took a prenatal vitamin, but now I'm taking one baby aspirin a day, omega 3's, vitamin c and a prescribed prenatal vitamin that has more folic acid in it that what you can get over the counter. So let me know what you all think. Thanks ladies!!

Test Results:

Thyroid-normal
FSH (CD 3)-normal at 7.9mIU/mL
Estradiol (CD 3)-normal at 54pg/ML
AMH (CD 3)-normal at 1.79ng/ml
Progesterone (CD 21)-normal at 13.36ng/ml
Factor V Leiden Heterozygous- I have
Anticardiolipin Antibodies-slightly abnormal

Progesterone levels at time of spotting during both miscarriages:

1st mc at 5 1/2 weeks: HCG 15 and progesterone 1.28ng/mL when I went in, so with my HCG being so low (considered negative for pregnancy) I'm assuming that this pregnancy was not viable from the start.

2nd mc at 6 weeks: HCG was 44 then 74 then started spotting and my HCG level dropped and my progesterone level was 3.73ng/mL. I had a ultrasound when I went in for the spotting and nothing at all was seen in my uterus, so I'm assuming this pregnancy was not viable from the start either.

So after all of this blabbering, let me know what you think and I'll take any advice. Thank you!


----------



## Starry Night

Hi, not on much anymore. I was lurking and I'm thrilled to see Tasha here! Fingers crossed and hope your next appointment goes well.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you squig, Ginny and starry.

I'm 25 minutes from scan time and I'm so scared I could cry. So much rides on today. I've seen all the doctors had all the meds, there is nothing else I or anyone else can do. This really is it :(


----------



## Hope39

Good luck Tasha xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Hope x


----------



## Tasha

Positive update from me. Measuring just right with a heartbeat. X


----------



## Hope39

This makes me smile lots and lots like jellytots :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

Mrs. Reinke-My dr explained it this way. Some women have low progesterone levels naturally and the supplements help bring that level up. Some women have normal progesterone levels but for whatever reason the placenta isn't ready to take over making progesterone before the corpus luteum cyst stops making it. Does that make sense? Anyway, if it would give you peace of mind, then don't be afraid to ask for it. It won't hurt things to take it even if you don't need it. And in my mind, the fact that I'm taking it eases some of my nerves and makes me feel like I'm doing all I can to help. 

Tasha-:happydance: I'm smiling SO big for you right now! We all love to see good scan news and coming from you, it's even better. Yay!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yay Tasha!!!:happydance: So happy for you!!

Thank you dairymomma. My thing is, since I lost both of my pregnancies so early, I don't know if progesterone had anything to do with that or not? I'm stuck on what to do. Considering my levels were normal, I don't know if I should not take it because I don't need it or if I should just to cover that base? I never knew this was going to be so hard!!:dohh:


----------



## Miracle1902

Tasha: Happy for you. Glad to hear all is going well.

Reineke: my first two miscarriages my progesterone were under 13.5 which was low but my doc believe it was low but it was just a bad pregnancy all together. I tested my progesterone as soon as I found out I was pregnant again at 3 weeks or so and my progesterone was at 28.2 which is normal. I am still taking progesterone supplement but honestly dont feel i need it. However like dairy, some women do have low progesterone and need the extra boost with a healthy pregnancy.

I had a scan this past tuesday and I was 5.5 weeks. The scan shows a sac and a yolk sac which is what is expected this early on however my HCG level was near 20K+ so my doc thinks we should've at least seen a fetal pole. She says things are measuring as they should but afraid it might be a molar pregnancy. I started spotting a bit a day after the scan and i feel nauseous all the time. I had to get medication from my doc because I can't eat or drink anything without wanting to vomit. Everything tastes bitter. The only thing I can keep down is ice cream ironically. I never had morning sickness for my previous two miscarriage so now I'm starting to think that maybe i do have a molar pregnancy bc the symtoms are high hcg, nausea and vomiting, and spotting or bleeding. Below are my hcg results

11/10 25
11/13 81
11/17 881
11/24 18400
11/25 had a scan showing sac and yolk

The last few days has been a rollercoaster for me. I told myself if i end up with another miscarriage, I will not try anymore. It's just not meant to be. I'm so exhausted mentally and physically and it's taking a toll on my entire life. I just want to be happy again and not have my life revolve around wanting to have a kid. It is what it is.


----------



## Squig34

Fab news Tasha!

Miracle, how will they confirm if it's a molar? Will you have another scan?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Miracle1902 thank you for your advice and I am so sorry you are having such a difficult time. I'm praying for you and hoping that your little one is good to go. Keep us updated. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Amazing Tasha!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: fantastic news about the scan! I'm so chuffed for you!!!

MrsR: as you know, all the tests I did in the uk came back negative. But the doctor in Algeria put me on progesterone nevertheless from cd16 into the cycle until weeks 14. I would share the same advice as the other ladies. At least doesn't hurt to ask your doctor about it. 

Miracle: i really really hope it's not a molar pregnancy. I had very bad sickness very early on in this pregnancy and also bled after my scan at 5 weeks. I even thought I was starting to lose the baby. Also, we did not even see a yolk sac or a fetal pole at 5+5 weeks. Just the gestational sac. That was it. We saw the heartbeat at 7 weeks. Are you having another scan to check up?
Also your feelings are perfectly normal I believe. How many times did these same questions go through my head! I'm the other ladies could say the same too. Try and take it a day at a time and I hope you'll meet your rainbow in 9 months time. 

Ginny: 33 weeks!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Really! You're miles away, but we've quite a bit on our journey so seeing you there just makes my day!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, Tasha :cloud9: Your news makes me so happy! You must be over the moon right now :hugs: (I know, a long way to go but you are one big step in the right direction)

Mrs, the progesterone supplements are pretty harmless so take them just in case if it makes you feel like you're doing something different. I was put on them pretty early in my journey even though there was no clear reason to. We figured it wouldn't harm but might help.

As for the steroids, it's a pretty high risk for a gp to prescribe them. They'll want to know that a specialist is overseeing your care and ensuring your well-being (when I started, for example, Mr S wanted my blood pressure checked a couple of times). I was lucky, my GP prescribed them to me under instruction from Mr S but he wouldn't have on his own. 
I had the prenatal steroid shots for my son. They do them routinely for a planned section at that gestation (38w). This time they are aiming for a section at 39w to avoid the need for steroids. They hurt something rotten and I didn't sleep the two nights before the birth - they were that strong! Obviously, if they think it would help my baby to have them I'd do it again but I'm a little relieved it looks like I'll avoid a repeat experience :haha:


----------



## Miracle1902

Squig34: i have another scan next week. It was scheduled for next Thursday but since I am spotting, I am planning to come in on Monday. By then if they do not see a fetal pole then something is wrong. I read for Molar pregnancy sometimes there's a grapelike or snowstorm development which is an obvious indication. However it is really tricky with Molar, in some cases there could be a fetus and heartbeat, of course you will eventually miscarry and they will only know it is a molar after the fetus has been examined. I am particular concern with a molar bc i heard it could development into a cancerous cell. 

Reineke: Thank you. The doctor's office is close for the the holidays so i have to wait it out until Monday. 

Ummi: I pray my outcome will be like yours but I have such a bad feeling about this one. I feel so sick. I am dehydrated but can't drink much liquid bc I'll end up barfing anyway and then I will be more dehydrated. I have chills all the time even though it is warm in the house. Physically I am collapsing.

I had a talk with my husband earlier and we both agree this is the last time for us. He can't bare to see me so depressed and sick and I just can't humanly take anymore. I've been pregnant 3 times the last 5 months and the emotional and physical rollercoaster has taken its final toll. I rarely smile or laugh. I always look so depressed so when i do smile, my husband gets very excited bc i dont smile often anymore. I do want a baby but at this point, maintain my sanity should be priority. I miss having a normal life.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Miracle1902 if this doesn't work out, which I'm praying that is not the case. Definently take some time off. Maybe after a longer break you guys will feel up to trying again. You never know. Lots of prayers going your way. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

My first high risk appointment with my new high risk specialist is Monday!! That feeling has set in :wacko::nope::sick: I'll be 13+3 and it includes a scan.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yay Radiance!!! :happydance: It will be good!! I'm excited to hear about it!! So I've gotten lost with what's happened to who, etc. You are seeing a high risk specialist because you've had miscarriages right? Forgive me if you've already told me this. It's hard remembering what's happened to who. :dohh: What are you currently taking, if anything? Progesterone, baby aspirin, etc?


----------



## Radiance

Mrs Reineke said:


> Yay Radiance!!! :happydance: It will be good!! I'm excited to hear about it!! So I've gotten lost with what's happened to who, etc. You are seeing a high risk specialist because you've had miscarriages right? Forgive me if you've already told me this. It's hard remembering what's happened to who. :dohh: What are you currently taking, if anything? Progesterone, baby aspirin, etc?

I've lost two boys late in pregnancy. A girl in the transition to second trimester and I have had two early first trimester miscarriages. Elijah died for unknown reasons, Stephen died from a very rare umbilical cord infection, Hope died from pprom, and my early loss were chemical or ovums.

I have a long history of pprom and preterm history, why I'm starting injections at 16 weeks.

I have two sunshines, hard pregnancies- specifically my second.

1st: pprom at 29+1
2nd: placenta slowly tore off, pprom at 19+5
3rd: no pprom BUT three weeks before he died my cervix went from 4.0 to 2.8
4th: miscarried because of pprom

They are also watching for IUGR as Elijah and Stephen were both very behind in weight. We've done all imaginable tests, many at least twice and they have been normal. We know all of our late loss babies (3) were also "normal"

Apparently that is suppose to be reassuring but it's not.


----------



## petitpas

Radiance, are you on any blood thinners?

Miracle, so sorry to hear about your worries :hugs: Personally, I think it is a bit premature to worry about a molar at this point. Your hcg numbers could be completely normal or due to twins or another genetic problem. If it helps, two ladies in the recurrent miscarriage thread have had molars (dan-o and possibly confuzion if I remember correctly). My first pregnancy was for a long time thought to be a molar, too, but ended up just being my body desperately trying to continue a failed pregnancy (lots of bubbly placenta, no baby, hcg around 5,000). I will keep my fingers crossed for you that you just have high hcg and nothing else.
I totally understand your feelings. We all have our breaking points and I've been there, too :hugs: If anything did go wrong you need a longer period to recover and think about what you and Dh want to do. Please look after yourself and do something nice that'll make you smile :)


----------



## petitpas

On a lighter note, I'm waddling! My son thinks it's funny to stuff a ball under his shirt and imitate me :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you all so much. Pip I am so happy right now, the last time I had a good scan at this gestation was 21st December 2010 and I was 8+4 with Riley Rae! Feels like a tiny step but a huge one too. 

Mrs R, I'm of the thought that as progesterone doesn't hurt you may as well try it. I could understand being extra cautious if there were potentially lots of side effects but they're are not.

Miracle :hugs: you are on a horrid roller coaster. I don't really understand the doctors logic at 5+5 the fetal pole could be as small as 1mm making it impossible to see it regardless of HCG. I know yours is high but I've seen it before on here with no fetal pole and everything turn out okay. If this pregnancy is teaching me anything it's that doctors even ones at the top can and do get it wrong. Fingers crossed for you! When are you next seen?

Radiance, huge hugs. It's scary seeing the high risk team doctors for late loss as you realise you're leaving one 'danger period' and for us entering another. I have a reason for mine but my IUGR seems to start very early so they will be doing growth scans from 16 weeks, he fully admits there would be nothing they could do at that stage but that I could at least prepare myself (like you ever could). This whole journey is scary huh? I hope the Dr is fab with you :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: pip too cute x


----------



## Radiance

No blood thinners because I have no clotting disorders. My OB also said they use them for IUGR also for better placenta flow but won't do it until there are signs baby has it. Our IUGR was never caught with either until they were born. I had a ton of scans and nothing. Elijah did always measure 2/2.5 weeks behind but they told not to worry and Stephen measured normal, only once he was a few days behind. I'm being seen currently for...

-Pprom/preterm
-History of late losses
-watching for IUGR

It's hard because I feel like I'm positive but also hanging on a thread of hope. Everyone in my normal pregnancy group is relaxed the moment they hit 12/13 weeks and I do feel a little dancing room now but I will never be able to feel like that again. Which I'm completely jealous of!!


----------



## ginny83

Tash - so so happy :happydance: there are a few ladies on here that I've really followed closely and always though if it can happen for them it can happen for me, and you're definitely one of them! :happydance:

Radiance- totally get what you mean by not having that 12 week mark as your "safe" point. My first lost was discovered at my 12 week scan where the baby measured correctly, then another 2 losses after successful 12 week scans. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

I def know what you mean Ginny. There are certain ladies that have given me the same hope. Thank you. 

It's so weird this is the least symptoms I've had since I can remember, certainly all my girl pregnancies. I can't remember with Morgan as that was eleven years ago and tbh I don't think I analysed everything as much back then. I thought for sure the no symptoms aside from sore boobs was a bad sign. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Miracle1902

I decided to go to ER last night due to spotting and extreme nausea. My doctor's office was closed for the holidays and I would have to wait for Monday to be seen. 

ER did another HCG test and it was at 66K. Those numbers are astounding high for 6 weeks. I was upset that the numbers were rising too fast. If the numbers keep rising the way it is, I will be in the 100 thousands in a few days. 

Anyhow, they rolled my bed to another room to get an ultrasound done and lo and behold, they found the baby with a heartbeat of 126 bpm. I couldn't believe my ears. I thought I would never get to hear those words. If you remember from my previous posts, I've had too very early miscarriages and a fetal pole was never found. Of course I wasn't supposed to know there was a heartbeat on the screen but the nurse just blurted out " Is that a baby I see?". I knew then my baby is well and alive (at least for now). 

Of course, I'm not out of the woods yet. Still a bit concern bc my numbers may indicate a problem with the development of the child but for now, I will sit back and enjoy this journey.

Ladies, thank you all for the love and support. I will come back to update in a few months. I've been reading too much stuff on the internet and it has mentally unhealthy at times. I think at this point ,I will just let nature take its course and not over stress myself over the what ifs and buts. 

I wish you ladies the best of luck. For the ladies that are currently pregnant, I pray this one sticks. And for the ladies that just miscarried, i hope my story brought a bit of comfort.


----------



## Tasha

Miracle I'm so glad you got to see the hb. Good luck. We are here any time x


----------



## dan-o

Miracle that's excellent news!! Congrats! 

Just thought I'd mention mine were 106k at 6w1d (measuring 5w6d by ultrasound) with my boy.
I have had a previous partial molar (the type where there is a baby) and chemotherapy, but they still weren't worried by my numbers. Passed my first trimester blood screen no worries, so it must have levelled off at some point. Said 3.7mm dot is now a happy healthy child! Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Miracle so happy happy for you for seeing little bean with heartbeat! I'm so hopeful for that this is a healthy pregnancy and your sticky bean!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you for sharing with me again your story Radiance. I couldn't imagine going through what you have had to go through. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:

Miracle1902 that is very promising!!! My thoughts and prayers are with you while you continue your journey. We are here if you need us and we hope to hear continuing good news from you. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies I took a test today assuming it would be super faint since Mon my numbers dropped well it was the darkest test I've had yet!! :shrug:

I'm going for a beta in the Am not sure what to think at this point!!


----------



## mowat

Oh my goodness Sis---let us know what you find out! What a crazy journey. Still hoping for the best.

I'm still so happy for you Tasha. Really hoping for you.

So nice to hear your good news Miracle. My hcg is always really high and sometimes quadruples early on. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sis. What was your hcg and what did it drop to? How many dpo?

Thank you Mowat. I still don't feel pregnant :wacko: I hope it's the steroids.

How are you all today?


----------



## Hope39

You wait till you wean off them Tasha..... Eurgh... :)


----------



## Tasha

Was it bad? I'm not that far away from that I don't think. I think my letter said to start the weaning process at ten weeks!


----------



## ginny83

I couldn't believe how little morning sickness Ive had! Crazy compared to my other pregnancies where I was borderline HG. With my 16 week loss I was still throwing up the day after the D&E which Im guessing was just my body reacting to left over hormones. This time barely anything, although I did have 1 really bad week where I started throwing up again around 16 weeks (I started weaning at 13 weeks I think). My boobs still hurt though on and off, but nothing major I don't think? Hard to compare to the other pregnancies coz usually I was so focused on being sick!

In terms of other symptoms though - oh boy, since 2nd tri my pelvis has been sooo sore and I've had horrible heartburn. I've never had heartburn before and I was never this sore with DS. I'd still take these symptoms over the morning sickness - so mentally hard to get through over and ovr again.


----------



## ginny83

The only real symptom I had from the steroids was my weight - I gained a bit before BFP, then a lot during 1st tri and I think some of it has now evened out since coming off them.


----------



## Tasha

It's weird Ginny, it truly must be the steroids eh? I've not weighed myself yet, denial :rofl: 

Yeah MS must be so hard. 

The steroids are better this time, last time I felt like someone was punching me every time something as simple and light as a blanket touched me.

I don't think I will wean at ten weeks, even if that's what it says. Will double check now x


----------



## mowat

I didn't feel any different from the steroids and when I weaned I didn't notice anything. Guess we all react differently!


----------



## Tasha

Happy 21 weeks Mowat.


----------



## petitpas

I had ms and heartburn with ds. I didn't actually throw up until I stopped the steroids...
This time round I felt much sicker and for longer. I didn't really throw up but I felt horrible and lost more weight. I'm still less than 4kg up from my start weight. My midwife reckons it's because I'm carrying a girl. Maybe you have a boy there, Tasha?
I think I started the weaning process around 12w, btw. Have you checked your letter?


----------



## Tasha

You lost loads of weight if you're still only 4kg up. Funny how it can be so different isn't it?

It says start the weaning process after ten completed weeks. I will wait and see if I get that far how I feel as I would be more comfortable at 11 completed weeks but at the same time one of the side affects is growth problem and I'm extremely high risk for that as the last of my three babies that made it far enough (Honey, Kaysie and Riley Rae) had growth restriction, RR was severe early onset too. It's a balancing act eh?


----------



## Tasha

I forgot to say boy is my inkling but I thought four of my five were boys (and RR I thought girl because of three previous girls in a row).


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> You lost loads of weight if you're still only 4kg up. Funny how it can be so different isn't it?
> 
> It says start the weaning process after ten completed weeks. I will wait and see if I get that far how I feel as I would be more comfortable at 11 completed weeks but at the same time one of the side affects is growth problem and I'm extremely high risk for that as the last of my three babies that made it far enough (Honey, Kaysie and Riley Rae) had growth restriction, RR was severe early onset too. It's a balancing act eh?

Who said start the weaning process at 10w, i had to start at 12 with Mr S so it was nearly 14w buy the time i was fully weaned off

Morning sickness was from about 13w-16w, i was only sick 3 times but the feeling was there everyday, i wish i had puked every day as i felt loads better as soon as i did x


----------



## Hope39

My obs said to start weaning at 11w but i asked Mr S again and he said no start at 12 so im undecided yet x


----------



## Tasha

Professor's B&Q. It's ten completed weeks so eleven weeks. Then it's thirteen weeks by the time the weaning process is done. 

Oh wow, that's late for morning sickness :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Tasha my beta was 11/21 126 11/24 89 11/30 167 !!!!

Everyone is just confused as I Am !!! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh Sis4Us, I so hope it just keeps going up and all is well. :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

Sis you must be very worried! There's no chance of it being ectopic is there? sorry if I've missed this has been ruled out!


----------



## ginny83

Had an OB appointment today and baby is head down and in my pelvis - forgot to ask if this means engaged or not. Didn't get measured as I have a growth scan next Monday, but the OB thought baby was a good size and think I might go naturally a bit early! 

Think I've had a bit of a growth spurt too!

https://i60.tinypic.com/2uialhz.jpg


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats ginny83! Jealous of that beautiful belly of yours!!


----------



## ginny83

Its been a long journey to get to this point!


----------



## Tasha

Hmmmm. Have you had a scan sis?

Ginny don't forget most 2nd+ babies don't engage until labour so don't worry about that. That is a beautiful bump, it warms my heart seeing it. And yes it's been a LONG journey to get to this point.

Def had a growth spurt.


----------



## petitpas

What a beautiful bump, ginny! All pointy out front :thumbup:

Sis, I don't know whether they can see anything on a scan yet but I hope they are looking and keeping a good eye on you just in case :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny: that'what I call a bump!! Lol! I couldn't be happier for you. xx

Sis: i hope you get answers and good news soon.


----------



## hur575

Miracle1902 great news for your scan, i pray for healthy pregnancy for you 

Tasha, congrats on gear scan, happy pregnancy for you, when I was pregnant with my son on steroid I didn't feel anything, I was having scans since 6weeks but apart from eating loads and putting the weight, I didn't feel pregnant at all.

Sis sorry been in that situation 

ginny83 you look good, happy healthy pregnancy for you, and easy delivery. I am seen dr S because when I get pregnant GP wiill not prescribe the meds for me, and the lovely petitpas told me that she was tested again.

Af came with vengeance this time !

hope everyone is good xxxx


----------



## Squig34

Definitely a growth spurt Ginny, looking good!

FX Sis.

Miracle, thinking of you.

Hur sorry AF is so bad!


----------



## Sis4Us

No they don't do scans until Ur HCG goes over 1500 cuz my dr believes u can't see anything so IDK what to do or belief at this point :(!!!


----------



## ab75

Good luck sis xx

Wow Ginny, love your bump xx


----------



## petitpas

Sis, normally you won't see anything on a scan until hcg is above 1000 (with a sensitive scanner and internally). However, if there is a risk of ectopic I think they start looking earlier as hcg shows up differently. I might be wrong on that one, though. They could just monitor your bloods a little longer as the dip might have been a one-off blip or a failed twin or something. Fingers crossed the numbers keep going up nicely now fxfxfxfx


----------



## Tasha

That's why I asked because if there is a risk of ectopic (and I'm not saying there is but it's something we can't be too cautious with) then they look for a fluid build up in your tubes and elsewhere that there can be a pregnancy outside of the womb. So waiting until 1500 is silly to me x


----------



## Tasha

So sorry hur x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis are you having any pain or discomfort at all? How far along are you again?


----------



## Radiance

Today was my scan. She started it and baby was still. I knew she was gone. There was no heartbeat :cry: We found out baby was a GIRL like I had thought this whole pregnancy. She measured 14 weeks. My husband and I are trying to come up with her name :cry: My normal OB is calling me tomorrow about the details of my inductions. Absolutely heartbroken. :cry: She looked like she was blowing kisses when she died :(
 



Attached Files:







10435981_10204576402557436_1683496220732302810_n.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Sorry for your loss Radiance :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ab75

So sorry Radiance xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm not really having pain just my ovaries feel like they do right before I ovulate or w my 7wk pregancy they felt the same way :shrug:

She did mention a scan but didn't say if it would be tomorrow when I go for my beta !!


----------



## Tasha

Oh Radiance, I am so sorry. Gutted for you. Fly high little one :cry:


----------



## petitpas

Oh Radiance, I am so so sorry :cry:
What a beautiful girl!

I know this is going to sound incredibly insensitive and I may be remembering your history incorrectly but if this isn't the first time you've lost so late you really ought to push for genetic testing of the baby. This cannot happen again! 
Are you in the UK? There are ways to have the testing done privately if your doctors have the nerve to disagree. 

Sending you lots of love and strength to get through this xoxox


----------



## ginny83

Oh radiance so sorry to hear your news :( my last loss was 14 weeks, its just so heartbreaking to think you just might have cracked it and got your rainbow only to have it snatched away :( let me know if you ever want to chat x


----------



## Radiance

My history is like three pages so you can find it. We've had genetic testing on both boys (our latest losses) and they were normal as well as my Genetic testing. We've lost them to unknown reason, very rare umbilical cord infection, and pprom. My other two were miscarriages between 3-5 weeks. Our third second trimester loss, absolutely devastated. I guess we'll be trying IVF next but I that thought is draining itself... We already spent our whole savings for our buying home on special tests to be told we're all normal.


----------



## Tasha

Im just so sorry. It is so unfair.

It feels wrong to suggest things at thid point but have yiu had nkc testing? I cant link right now as im out but it is linked to late loses too x


----------



## Squig34

Radiance I am so, so sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Radiance, again, so sorry :hugs:
I can second Tasha's suggestion about immune testing. If genetically all is normal then to put it bluntly, the problem lies with your body and needs fixing. Primary culprits at this stage are clotting issues or nkcells. If you are falling pregnant with healthy babies naturally then I really don't see the point in ivf :shrug:

Obviously, now may not be the time to think about these things. Look after yourself and do what you feel is the best for you and your family for now :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry Radiance!


----------



## Radiance

petitpas said:


> Radiance, again, so sorry :hugs:
> I can second Tasha's suggestion about immune testing. If genetically all is normal then to put it bluntly, the problem lies with your body and needs fixing. Primary culprits at this stage are clotting issues or nkcells. If you are falling pregnant with healthy babies naturally then I really don't see the point in ivf :shrug:
> 
> Obviously, now may not be the time to think about these things. Look after yourself and do what you feel is the best for you and your family for now :hugs:

We've already done all those too, twice. A majority of my specialists are actually the best in the US. Between Elijah and Stephen they have done everything imaginable.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Radiance it completely breaks my heart that this is happening to you. :cry: It sounds like you have had a million tests done and all of them have been normal. That has got to be beyond frustrating for you guys. You've mentioned a few that you have had done, I Googled this and here is what I found. Maybe one of these you haven't had and it may be the "cure". 

Testing that may be done includes karyotype analysis of both partners. The karyotype is the chromosomal, or genetic, make-up of a person. The purpose is to find abnormalities in the parents that could be passed on to the offspring, resulting in miscarriage. Because karyotype abnormalities are relatively rare, a doctor may choose to not perform this test unless other, more common, abnormalities are ruled out.

The uterus (the womb) and the uterine cavity (inside of the womb) will often be evaluated. There are several ways to evaluate the uterine cavity, including a/an ultrasound, saline ultrasound, hysterosalpingogram X-ray, MRI (magnetic resonance imaging), and/or hysteroscopy (to look inside the uterus).

Antiphospholipid antibodies, particularly anticardiolipin antibody and lupus anticoagulant, will likely be checked. These antibodies are related to the antiphospholipid syndrome, which may be related to pregnancy loss. Any woman with a pregnancy loss at or beyond the 10th week of gestation (with a normal appearing fetus) or with 3 recurrent losses at any gestational age should be screened, according to the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology (ACOG). Testing for inherited thrombophilias, or abnormally increased blood clotting, is not routinely recommended in women who have experienced recurrent fetal loss because studies have not shown a benefit of giving medicine to prevent clots in these patients. However, testing for abnormal blood clotting should be done if there is a personal history of blood clots associated with risk factors such as surgery, bone fractures, or prolonged immobilization, or if a patient has a parent or sibling with a disorder of excessive blood clotting.

Tests of hormone function may also be done. Thyroid function tests and thyroid antibodies may be checked, along with measurement of prolactin, the hormone responsible for breast milk production. Ovarian reserve tests may be performed, which indicate how well an ovary is functioning. Some studies indicate that poorer ovarian function, as shown by these hormone tests, may be related to chromosomal abnormalities of the eggs in the ovary. Testing for diabetes may be done if a woman is at risk for or has manifestations of diabetes.

Obviously you are able to get pregnant naturally and produce a beautiful baby as your ultrasound image shows. I have learned that blood clotting disorders can lead to a clot in the placenta which could cut off circulation to your baby and eventually cause a miscarriage/still birth to happen. Have you seen a hematologist at all? If not it may be beneficial to have them test you for all the blood clotting disorders. There are a LOT of them! I'm hoping maybe some of this helped a tad. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. I know by saying that it doesn't make it any better, but know we are here to support you the whole way. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you in this hard time.


----------



## Radiance

Mrs Reineke said:


> Radiance it completely breaks my heart that this is happening to you. :cry: It sounds like you have had a million tests done and all of them have been normal. That has got to be beyond frustrating for you guys. You've mentioned a few that you have had done, I Googled this and here is what I found. Maybe one of these you haven't had and it may be the "cure".
> 
> Testing that may be done includes karyotype analysis of both partners. The karyotype is the chromosomal, or genetic, make-up of a person. The purpose is to find abnormalities in the parents that could be passed on to the offspring, resulting in miscarriage. Because karyotype abnormalities are relatively rare, a doctor may choose to not perform this test unless other, more common, abnormalities are ruled out.
> 
> The uterus (the womb) and the uterine cavity (inside of the womb) will often be evaluated. There are several ways to evaluate the uterine cavity, including a/an ultrasound, saline ultrasound, hysterosalpingogram X-ray, MRI (magnetic resonance imaging), and/or hysteroscopy (to look inside the uterus).
> 
> Antiphospholipid antibodies, particularly anticardiolipin antibody and lupus anticoagulant, will likely be checked. These antibodies are related to the antiphospholipid syndrome, which may be related to pregnancy loss. Any woman with a pregnancy loss at or beyond the 10th week of gestation (with a normal appearing fetus) or with 3 recurrent losses at any gestational age should be screened, according to the American College of Obstetrics and Gynecology (ACOG). Testing for inherited thrombophilias, or abnormally increased blood clotting, is not routinely recommended in women who have experienced recurrent fetal loss because studies have not shown a benefit of giving medicine to prevent clots in these patients. However, testing for abnormal blood clotting should be done if there is a personal history of blood clots associated with risk factors such as surgery, bone fractures, or prolonged immobilization, or if a patient has a parent or sibling with a disorder of excessive blood clotting.
> 
> Tests of hormone function may also be done. Thyroid function tests and thyroid antibodies may be checked, along with measurement of prolactin, the hormone responsible for breast milk production. Ovarian reserve tests may be performed, which indicate how well an ovary is functioning. Some studies indicate that poorer ovarian function, as shown by these hormone tests, may be related to chromosomal abnormalities of the eggs in the ovary. Testing for diabetes may be done if a woman is at risk for or has manifestations of diabetes.
> 
> Obviously you are able to get pregnant naturally and produce a beautiful baby as your ultrasound image shows. I have learned that blood clotting disorders can lead to a clot in the placenta which could cut off circulation to your baby and eventually cause a miscarriage/still birth to happen. Have you seen a hematologist at all? If not it may be beneficial to have them test you for all the blood clotting disorders. There are a LOT of them! I'm hoping maybe some of this helped a tad. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. I know by saying that it doesn't make it any better, but know we are here to support you the whole way. :hugs: My thoughts and prayers are with you in this hard time.


Yep :( I've done all of those. It's very frustrating. I did find out my cervix was opened a little so assuming Elena died from an infection due to it. Only if I had gotten a TVC early on :(


----------



## ginny83

I have a similar and not so similar history. After having my son, I've had 4 losses. 1 chemical and 3 missed miscarriages at 12, 14 and 16 weeks - all the babies basically measured on time. I've had all the tests as well and everything came back normal except testing for natural killer cells via a biospy - the blood test for natural killer cells was normal. 

I think my losses are around the same time as yours? I have a theory, which my FS supports, that my issue is an implantation one. I don't think those babies ever implanted 100% - enough for things to start off but when it comes time for the placenta to take over that the connection is not good enough so therefore the babies pass away. makes sense for the timeframe as well. 

This time I was on steroids and clexane during first tri and to be honest I'm not sure if it was to specifically combat the high nk cells, or maybe even something else autoimmune related that they just haven't found a test for, but I believe it's allowed for a successful implantation of the placenta.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Radiance, I had a feeling you'd say that. :nope: I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am. Elena is a beautiful name!! Did your HCG and progesterone levels always look good up until now?

ginny83 I'm so sorry about your losses as well. I couldn't even imagine going through what you two ladies have. :cry: Just out of curiosity, I've been hearing more and more about the NK Cells. What's the scoop with those?


----------



## DSemcho

Radiance I'm so sorry for your loss :cry: I cannot even begin to imagine what you are going through.


----------



## hur575

I am so sorry Radiance :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

natural killer cells are part of your immune system - so are part of your white blood cells. You have them to help fight off infections etc. Im guessing there are people with disorders where maybe you have to low of a level of NK cells and get sick/infections more easily. On the contrary, some FS believe that some women have too high of a level of NK cells and so when you fall pregnant instead of your immune system letting you have the baby implant and grow as per usual - it fights off the pregnancy. 

For me, my FS believes that this occurs in a form of my lining probably becoming inflamed and all those little blood vessels that get formed when the baby implants are wonky and therefore when it's time for the placenta to take over the connection is no good. So I got prescribed steroids and intrilipids to help dampened down my immune system so my body basically wouldn't fight itself when I became pregnant and all those important connections were able to form correctly.

One of the problems with the whole NK cells and recurrent miscarriage is that there's still lots of research to be done about it. I've seen people who have recurrent miscarriages much earlier than me - like around 6 weeks, yet that's also attributed to having high NK cells. Also, some doctors will test your NK cell level via blood test where as others will test it via uterine biopsy. So you can see there's still lots to discover about it all.


----------



## dan-o

Radiance I am so sorry for your loss :cry: thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my Beta came back at 270 it was 167 on Sunday so it's still slow and I'm still worried! They won't do a scan until I hit 1000!!! :nope:

Radiance Elena is a beautiful name for your Angel!! I too think my cervix is a Lil open and last time I was swimming every other day so I'm afraid it has something to do w it too! :(


----------



## ginny83

I'm so sorry they're leaving you in limo sis :( are you having any spotting or cramping?


----------



## ginny83

How far along should you be in terms of weeks?


----------



## wookie130

Radiance, there are no words. I'm gutted for you, honey. I'm just so damned sorry...:(

Sis, sorry you're going through this. Being in limbo is really the worst!!!

Ginny, that's a fabulous bump!!!


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance, I'm SO very sorry to hear that. It's not fair that this happened again. :hugs: I've had a loss at 14 weeks too. Very similar to yours actually. Went in for an ultrasound and there was no hb. Baby was measuring right on too so it had just happened. I'm just gutted for you. :hugs: again. 



ginny83 said:


> For me, my FS believes that this occurs in a form of my lining probably becoming inflamed and all those little blood vessels that get formed when the baby implants are wonky and therefore when it's time for the placenta to take over the connection is no good.

^^This is sort of what our current working theory is for my losses. The dr feels implantation is my issue because I have had several blighted ovums, I've had issues with SCHs in multiple pregnancies but no clotting disorders, I've miscarried consistently around the time the placenta should be taking over, and progesterone supplements alone aren't enough (my levels stay low even with supplementation and I've m/c with just progesterone). What we think happens is my endometrium is slightly irritated from mild endometriosis (which could explain some of the hormone imbalance stuff I have going on too as endo can cause fluctuations) so when the baby goes to implant, it can't do so properly. I either end up with a blighted ovum or I get a bleed. What we've found seems to help is the daily baby aspirin. My theory is that the aspirin not only increases oxygen flow to the uterus but it also brings down the inflammation in my endometrium enough that the baby can implant probably and I get through those first weeks until the placenta is fully established. Does this make sense?

Sis-hopefully that dip was just a one-fer and those numbers keep climbing. And I'd push for an ultrasound just to be sure on the ectopic front. Can you go for a private one somewhere?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well they finally agreed to get me a scan but I have to go to the hospital incase I have to be admitted for Etopic!!

I've asked if I can just go private and then we can deal w what we find but they keep insisting on the hospital!!

I'm not happy w that as my DS2s Bday is Friday!! 

I just feel so defeated right now!! :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Seems silly sis :hugs: will be thinking of you x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Radiance honey, I am deeply sorry for the loss of little Elena. Sending loads of healing hugs. 

Sis: this is crazy! When will you get your scan? I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis let us know what happens with your scan. Anxious to hear. :hugs:

ginny83 thanks for explaining the NK cells. Do they cause any symptoms if they're at a high level? 
wookie130 I read in your journal that you had your progesterone levels and that they were low. Do you remember what your numbers were at?


----------



## wookie130

Mrs R, yes, I have a history of low progesterone. My numbers when I wasn't on Clomid were always in the 8 range. I conceived and had my first rainbow baby on a 50 mg dose of Clomid, and it brought my level to 19 (if I remember). My second rainbow baby was conceived (rather accidentally) after the first only 9 months later...we were gearing up to conceive, and my OB agreed to monthly progesterone draws since it was an issue before, and she was going to put me on Clomid straight away if my levels were low. Well, they came back low (8, again), and about a week later, I got a BFP, quite unintentionally...I did NOT think I was pregnant again, nor did I expect it to happen naturally, particularly with lower progesterone. I was immediately put on vaginal progesterone suppositories, and began spotting right away. Miraculously, my "threatened miscarriage" always managed to have a heartbeat, and became my son, Oscar, who is now nearly 4 months old! <3


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks for sharing wookie130. I just had my levels checked on CD 21 and they came back at 13.38ng/ml. They said that was normal. So is that true according to what you know? I wasn't pregnant when they were checked, just wanted to have them checked to rule that out. My doctor said she doesn't feel taking progesterone will do anything considering my test shows "normal" levels. What are your thoughts?


----------



## DSemcho

My doctor's haven't checked my progesterone since I got pregnant (found out a week ago) so I've been taking progesterone independently until I actually see my doctor. They did check my progesterone level two months ago when I wasn't pregnant and it was normal. She's on leave this month so I'm dealing with her nurse - who know's nothing about fertility. She didn't even give me a beta test knowing I've had 6 losses in the past she just did the yes/no blood test.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's super frustrating DSemcho. So she didn't check your HCG levels? Is that what you are referring to when you say beta? What type of progesterone are you using?


----------



## DSemcho

Yea she didn't check my actual levels and it's driving me nuts. My level has never risen above 390 and I want to know if it is, especially with how dark my tests are. 

I'm taking Progestan. It's a Turkish version - I had to buy it off base.


----------



## petitpas

MrsR, there is a book all about nkcells called is your body baby friendly. It is aimed at normal, I.e. non medical people so a relatively easy read. It mentions other possible signs of high nkcells such as immune diseases like endometriosis, Raynaud's etc. if I remember correctly.


----------



## petitpas

I've got a lot of elbow or knee pokung going on at the moment and hiccups! :cloud9:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ginny83

I noticed my bp was up on my home monitor last night so called the maternity ward and they got me to come in. It was sitting around 160/100-105 until about 6am today when the increased my meds
So just spent the day on the ward and its gone back to normal. Think I should be able to go home tomorrow morning hopefully!


----------



## dan-o

I think I may be leaving again. Pouring with blood started an hour ago. 
Everything was fine yesterday!


----------



## dan-o

Ginny I had this with ds1 make sure they watch you closely and keep checking it. Mine was largely unmonitored. Hope it stays down enough to cook baby a bit longer! xxx


----------



## ginny83

Oh no dano :( was there any signs of a sch on your scan? 

And yes as much as id rather be at home I feel very looked after that theyre taking it so seriously.


----------



## dan-o

No but I'm prone to them and the one with ds2 came up pretty much overnight as well. No idea what causes it, but with my history I do wonder if there's a link! 
Things may be ok, we'll see. :flower:

Glad they are keeping a close eye on you hun xxx


----------



## DSemcho

Getting paranoid here lol. I know a tugging sensation is very normal but I got a sharp prick earlier. And my back is on and off aching.


----------



## Squig34

Oh no Dan-o, can you get a scan today? I woke in the middle of the night to find lots of bright red blood but got scanned earlier & all was well with baby, cervix long & closed & no obvious reason. So I hope the same outcome for you.

DSemcho, can understand your hypervigilance to every stretch & ache, but hope all is well.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi ladies! Still stalking - I just can't leave! Ha this was my home for so long!

Oh radiance I am so so sorry. The lack of reason must be devastating as well. Hugs to you!

Mrs. R I would def take the progesterone to be safe. I always had normal levels during regular cycles and always started out with high levels after a BFP but even in my last preg (my rainbow) it plummeted to 8.3! 

Ginny I didn't know there was a link to high nkcells n raynauds? Interesting I've had raynauds my whole life. Hmm

I've been curious about something since my dd was born and was wondering what you all thought. My dd to me was a small baby. An even 7lbs at 41weeks. It makes me question my placenta effectiveness. I do remember asking the OB to check my placenta in my post-labor delirium ha and she said it looked healthy just slightly aged which at 41w is normal. Can you tell I'm already thinking about a second? Haha not right this instance but I would love to be able to conceive and carry to term without clomid next time. LO is 3 months old already! She got sick for the first time and I was a cray FTM mom and took her to the urgent care THEN the ER lol $300, an x ray, and a lot of tears later... She has a cold and an earache lol but he's doing well. We're just battling a possible dairy allergy due to some bloody stools which means dairy free eating for me! Ugh but at least I'll lose the baby weight!! Ha

Hoping to see some more good news in here!


----------



## Radiance

I just wanted to update everyone. After being in active labor for 17 hours I delivered our beautiful Elena Rosalie. She looked a lot like me. Our living daughter looks exactly like my husband :) You could see she had a little dimple on her right cheek, the same spot her living brother has his. She was big for her age, at her age they are normally about 2-3 inches and she was close to 5.5 inches. I had wonderful for OBs and nurses that did everything I asked or at least attempted. My nurse and OB that delivered took Elena away for a little bit and did a few of their own special pictures for me, I got a few on my phone, and then the professional photographers took many. Those ones can take up to six weeks. I feel physically and emotionally drained. Elena physically looked perfect and she was ahead in development. So we still are suspecting I got an infection because my cervix was opened... which wouldn't be too surprising as we've had pprom/preterm labor with 5/8 now. At this time getting pregnant anytime soon is the last thing on my mind but the specialists has noted possible IVF and TAC


----------



## Mrs Reineke

petitpas thank you and I'm going to check that book out!

dan-o I'm so sorry you are stuggling, please let us know how everything turns out. I'm praying all is well with you and baby. :hugs:

DSemcho, are you going to go to the doctor or just wait it out? Any spotting? My prayers are going your way as well!! :hugs:

newlywed, thank you for your progesterone information. What type did you take? My doctor won't prescribe it to me because my levels were normal on CD 21. Should I do the cream? Not sure what to do?

Radiance, first of all my heart hurts for you and what you have been through. I couldn't even imagine. :hugs: It sounds like Elena was perfectly beautiful! I'm so glad you had amazing nurses and doctors to help you through this process. You are very blessed for that. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:

AFM: CD 4 and my AF is dying down. I've been extremely anxious the past few weeks trying to make sure I'm doing everything I can on my side to prepare my body for trying again. I don't know if I'm overly panicking, or not. I'm sure I am. :dohh: Sucks really. :cry:


----------



## Radiance

I've had wonderful OBs and nurses with each of my late losses and I am very thankful for that. So many people don't get that :(


----------



## newlywedtzh

Radiance- It sounds like Heaven received a little angel. I hope you and your family can find some peace during this time:( I've been following the thread and I was so shocked when I read your update:(



Mrs Reineke said:


> petitpas thank you and I'm going to check that book out!
> 
> newlywed, thank you for your progesterone information. What type did you take? My doctor won't prescribe it to me because my levels were normal on CD 21. Should I do the cream? Not sure what to do?

Are you in the states? Even my regular Ob prescribed progesterone for me after only two losses- one "only" being a chemical. Can you keep pushing for it? I took it orally.. my 3rd pregnancy I tried 100mg 2x day but I lost that one still, not sure if I started too late (started after testing levels and saw they were low) or if it was something else that caused the loss... My rainbow I took 200 mg/2x day. I can't think off the top of my head what it was called :-/


----------



## Mrs Reineke

newlywedtzh I am in the states. Idaho. I asked my doctor what her thoughts were on it and she said that because my levels were normal, she doesn't feel it's necessary to use it. Plus I always have a regular 28-30 day cycle and ovulate around CD 14. So my lutenal phase isn't short or anything which I know progesterone can help, but that's not my problem. My first mc was considered a chemical as well and my second one was at 6 weeks, so still very early. Not sure if it would be bad to use progesterone even if my levels were normal because I wouldn't want to have my levels be too high which in turn can cause issues. Currently I'm taking baby aspirin, omega 3's, vitamin c and prenatal vitamins with a higher dose of folic acid prescribed by my doctor. I've also cut down on caffiene and will only drink decaf starting around ovulation. With having Factor V and my tests for anticardiolipin antibodies, I'm wondering if that is the problem and the progesterone is not?


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-I'm glad you had wonderful doctors/nurses. It makes a world of difference, doesn't it? I had a no-nonsense nurse with my D&C and she made me feel so uncomfortable and awkward. The other nurses and the doctor though were very thoughtful and made sure I was totally comfortable with everything that they were doing. It made a very tragic circumstance a little better. Thinking of you. :hugs: 

Mrs. R-as newly said, her levels were fine until she got pregnant so a normal progesterone level prior to pregnancy and a regular cycle may not mean you don't need progesterone at all. I have low levels during pregnancy and even though supplementing with the oral progesterone (I take Prometrium for whoever was trying to think of the name) doesn't raise my levels hardly at all, I still take it because we feel it helps support the placenta until it can take over fully.


----------



## Tasha

Dano keeping my fingers tightly crossed that it was a normal bleed. How is it now?

Radiance, Elena sounds beautiful. I'm so glad you have lovely care givers and you made special memories x


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and Dan-o I'm really hoping this is just a scare. I had a few scary bleeding episodes and near constant spotting with LO around 7-9 weeks but every ultrasound showed she was hanging in there despite it all. Hope it's the same for you.


----------



## wookie130

Dan-o, my pregnancy w/ Oscar was the same as what dairy described...lots of first tri bleeding, some fairly heavy. There was never any explanation...but the pregnancy was normal!


----------



## Sis4Us

Radiance Elena sounds so beautiful and peaceful and she will be by your side forever looking out for her Momma!!! :hugs:

My news isn't good either my beta today was 270 the same as Tue this pregnancy has been a Bad ride to say the least but I asked for another beta b4 paying for a scan! I always reach 250-270 and then my numbers usually nose dive!! Im pretty sure this was a wonky implantation and it should resolve its self!!
I will see what the Dr suggest in the Am!!

I have lots of party stuff to prepare for so hopefully everything will resolve on its own!! :(

There has to be a reason I can't get past that 250-270 mark any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Tasha

I'm so sorry sis. :hugs:

What gestation is it that you're getting to roughly? What tests have you had done and what protocol were you on?


----------



## ginny83

hope things are going ok Dano x

Sis, sorry about your news :( hope it does resolve itself x

I'm finally back home yay! My BP was stable for 24 hours so they were happy for me to go and just have to go back in on Monday for a monitoring session. Also found out I'm going to be induced at 38 weeks - so basically 4 weeks to go!! And finally I found I tested positive for group B Strep with my last pee sample, so I guess it doesn't matter that I'll be induced as I'll have to have a drip for the antibiotics during labour for the GBS anyway


----------



## Tasha

I'm glad you're home Ginny. That's so exciting, not long to go.

Sorry about GBS, here they don't test for it routinely x


----------



## ginny83

oh really? It seems to be a pretty rare thing to contract anyway. I saw a stat that said the chances of having a baby catch GBS off mothers who have it (and only 25% of women do) are:

1 in 200 if antibiotics are not given
1 in 4000 if antibiotics are given


I'm being treated with oral antibiotics at the moment and they'll retest me to see if it's clear. But its routine at my hospital that if you test positive once, even if you go on to test negative, they still treat you with IV antibiotics during labour. 

Is it routine to test for it in America?


----------



## Tasha

Yeah I've read a lot about it. I believe it is routinely tested for in America. I know here it's a cost thing, they say not worth it when only 0.5% chance baby catch it if mum had it. I can see there point it's a small percentage but if it's your baby then it feels different doesn't it?


----------



## ginny83

exactly - especially when it can cause babies to become so sick!


----------



## dan-o

Ginny I'm gbs+ I had a positive swab after a mc in my early ttc days and have been + ever since. I had a private swab done at 37w when pg with ds2 as I wanted a home birth and my midwife refused to test me. Positive then as well, so hospital birth it was! I didn't get my antibiotics in 4 hours before delivery either time anyway, due to incompetent midwives and unusually fast labours, so I stayed on the ward for obs after both kids. (I was induced due to PE with #1 anyway) both were fine, we were lucky. 
It may go after your abs and then come back. Mine always does. If you are fine with antibiotics then it may be worth just having them when in labour for peace of mind. 
gbs.org.uk will give you more info on it all x


----------



## dan-o

Ps. A chlorhexidine flush can decolonize your vagina temporarily. You can buy it in boots or any medical supply shop, brand name Hibiscrub. It's controversial, but I will admit to doing it myself.


----------



## dan-o

Thanks for the positive vibes ladies. Down to virtually nothing now, but it could be banking up ready for another flood! I've had SCH's before, most notably with Vincent who flattened it by 20w and was fine after that. Hoping this ones a fighter too x


----------



## ginny83

thanks for the info Dano :) I was tested when I was pg with DS and was negative. I feel less stressed about it knowing that it's 1 in 4000 since I'll be having the antibiotics 

good news about the bleeding stopping! I've had SCH but they never bled out. Is your next scan on Wednesday? Hope it comes around quickly for you and puts your mind at rest xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Tasha most of my losses seem to be around 5-6 wks my beta never seems to get over that 250-270 mark then it just drops !!! :(
My loss 3/5/14 was medicated and we saw a HB but I caught strep from DS2 and that is when the baby stopped growing!! :(
My immune system seems to be way worse while PG I've tried to suggest steroids but my current Dr says no need!! :nope:
I'm also Hymogenous MTHFR but take Methylate folate and B vitamins!!

I had an appointment for a new FS 12/10 but they wanted this issue resolved first thanks for calling my pregnancy an issue!! I will call maybe she will at least talk to me now :shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

Getting the ligament stretching, which makes me nervous, but so far everything seems okay as far as I can tell. Should have first scan before Christmas.


----------



## monro84

Hi Ladies

I am pregnant again after having my rainbow which he will be 17months on the 23rd. I had a chemical last month however was on the mini pill. Then dh said he wanted to start trying so got off of mini pill but had realized I had already O'd on it. My son was my 6th pregnancy. So I guess you would say I am on my 8th pregnancy. I am 6 wks today. However 2 days ago the nausa left that evening. It really has not been back since. This happened in my 4th pregnancy which started out as natural triplet and then had bleeding and passed something at 6 wks 2 days and went in and they found 1 hb that was low 100 or so and he said to come back in a week. 2 days later my symptoms left and that next week they said there was no hb and the baby passed the day my symptoms left. So I am nervous that it is happening again. :cry:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis4Us are you on any blood thinning medications for your blood clotting disorder? Also are you taking progesterone out of curiousity?

Welcome Monro84! I'm so sorry for your losses, but congratulations on your rainbow!! Adorable!! Did you ever find out why you were having miscarriages? Are you taking anything in particular?


----------



## petitpas

Oh my, so much to catch up on! 

First of all, Radiance, big hugs to you for having to meet your beautiful daughter in this way although I'm glad you had a lot of lovely support :hugs:

Ginny, how scary with the bp! I had a little scare a few weeks ago but not bad enough to have to stay in hospital. Can you do things to calm your life down a bit so you can rest and look after yourself? 

Dan-o, keeping everything crossed for you that the bleeding was nothing serious fxfxfxfx I myself am the product of a bleeding pregnancy. So is my older sister. My mum was put on bed rest and made a carpet for each of us :D

Hello Monro! Please don't panic. It is quite common for nausea to all come and go at six weeks. Even my morning sickness pregnancies were on off at that point. Let us know how things go over the next few days :hugs:

AFM, I had the most amazing scan yesterday. I think they felt sorry for me because I was on my own so they rushed through the measurements and then spent ages showing me cute things. She peed during the scan. We were looking at her bladder and it suddenly got smaller. The sonographer even rewound to show me again. Then we watched her swallow and pull faces, smack and purse her lips. She opened her eyes, closed and then opened them again -so cute! I was even shown her eyelashes and some fuzzy hair on her head! 
This was a 2d scan!!! It blew my mind...

So yes, she is measuring bang on average and weighs just over 2kg.

Today I saw a consultant who confirmed I have vulvar varicose veins and some ligament issues. There is nothing I can do about it but sit around and put my legs up. I also got a c-section date for the 22nd of January. I'll be 39+2 then. Better keep my legs crossed!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh congrats petitpas!!! That's so exciting!!! Hoping I will some day see my beautiful baby growing inside me.


----------



## ginny83

That scan sounds amazing Pet :) Always so nice when you get a nice technician that takes the time to point out some of the "fun" things

Unfortunately not much I can do about the BP except hope that it doesn't go up anymore. It's more of a genetic issue than a lifestyle one although I do try and minimise the environmental things that I can - like try and not get stressed, cut out salt etc. I probably should have tried and kept up light exercise during the pregnancy, but Im just so sore with going for even short walks etc. We always knew there would be a significant chance of pre e/high BP going into the pregnancy just because I have preexisiting high blood pressure which besides the miscarriages is the other reason they've kept such a close eye on me. We're trying to get as much done for the baby's room and packing all bags this weekend just in case (it's given me a big kick up the bum), but really hoping that at the worst case they just need to give me more meds to keep things stable until I get to 38 weeks.


----------



## petitpas

MrsR, I am confident you will be enjoying happy scans soon! 

Ginny, you are on the home stretch. 35 weeks already so you've cooked your baby to a really good gestation even if you don't quite make it to 38w.
Gosh, you are reminding me that I need to sort baby's clothes out. First hubby needs to move some furniture. Then we move ds into a bigger room. Then I have somewhere to put the new baby's clothes. 
All that might take a while :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Sis :hugs: it does sound like it could be autoimmune related. I'm sorry she referred to your pregnancy as an issue :nope: Hopefully she will be more willing to try steroids or other options, if not don't be afraid to change Dr until you're happy with the protocol and care that will be provided.

Dano, glad things are looking better with the bleeding.

Monro, welcome to PARL. I hope you are wrong and this pregnancy is just different symptom wise. I'm on pregnancy twenty-two and this one is very different to the rest (only symptom's I have are tiredness and sore breasts) and I saw a hb a week ago, so please don't think that different means bad.

Pip, that scan sounds AMAZING! So cute <3

Ginny, baby is a fab gestation now. Try not to worry about them coming at this stage.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Monro: welcome on this thread. It's a really nice place to be. The ladies here are fab!

Petitpas: fantastic scan! Good luck with sorting out the clothes and movin things around. We did that just 2 weeks ago, well dh did. I thought I'd start reoganising the house early so I don't have any heavy job to do when I'm too huge!
I'll only have to sort the clothes when it's time and I hope to do it in small bits at a time.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny: try not to worry, the medication will do the trick. Enjoy those last few weeks before you meet you baby.


----------



## petitpas

Ooh, Ummi, 20 weeks! Do you know what you're having this time round? I couldn't have sorted the clothes without knowing what I'm having.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm having my scan this afternoon. I'm hoping to know then. Me neither, I couldn't sort the clothes out without knowing. I'm secretly hoping for a girl, but I'm prepared for boy too. 3 boys that would be! Oh my! 
But I really don't want the gender spoil the joy for a healthy baby. I just want the tech to tell me it's all gonna be ok.


----------



## Squig34

Radiance, glad the medical staff were sensitive. Sounds like you have chosen a fittingly beautiful name for a beautiful little girl :hugs:

Munro - as some other ladies have said, symptoms can come and go for the first number of weeks. I hope all is well for you.

Petitpas, that sounds amazing! I didn't know that babies peed in the womb!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Had my scan. I'm happy to say that everything was well. There was just a slight worrying thing to me that I read on the report when I came home. It's all explained in my journal. But the tech did say that everything is ok. I'm back for another scan in. 4 weeks time though. 

As for gender... Baby had its legs crossed the whole time. We couldn't see anything at all!!! Even the tech said she couldn't even have the slightest guess!
So team yellow until next month if baby cooperates. I'll be desperate if he/she doesn't show us anything!
And it puts me 4 days ahead too! Due date 21/04/2015, but I'm keeping 25th for my ticker (and my sanity if baby goes overdue!)

Here is a pic, if anyone wants to have a guess:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Tia30

Hello ladies, 

Congrats on on the bfps on here. I am now 13 weeks pregnant and it is looking good. My anxiety levels are increasing on a daily basis. I expected to feel this way after losing my daughter at 28 weeks in June without any apparent cause. 

My treatment plan remains the same as last time, progesterone x 2 daily, aspirin, cervical suture goes in on the 12th followed by lots of antibiotics thereafter every 4 weeks. My consultant says he will most like admit me as an inpatient from 26 weeks. I actually want to be admitted. I am fully prepared to stay in hospital for the duration. They will deliver between 34-37 weeks. 

For now I must put my feet up as much as possible. I am not allowed to do much at all, even cleaning the house is off limits. 

I am hoping this is it, I do believe this will be my last attempt. Although I'm only 33 my
heart and my sanity cannot keep enduring loss after loss, especially a third trimester loss. 

I am staying as positive as I can, but the negative thoughts creep in especially when I dream about Laurie.

anyway here's to hope, sometimes it's all we have xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tia: :hugs: it's a good care plan that you have. This one will be your rainbow in your arms.


----------



## DSemcho

Yesterday when I was buying some toeshoes from a woman on the yardsale page for my area, I was talking to her about being pregnant and such and she told me these horrendous things that she had to deal with when she was working with the same person I am! Also I should add that this person is one of the OB/GYN's nurses, and that the nurse will not even let me talk to the doctor. This person told her at 10/11 weeks to stop taking her pre natal and that she only needed to take folic acid. And she had an ultrasound at 6 weeks, and then when she went in at 12 weeks they told her she had a fibroid and that the baby had died...  She had been telling them that she should be scanned every week or so because she's high risk and that's what they did when she was pregnant with her daughter, and she's had four losses since her daughter also. And the doctor tried to say that TriCare won't cover it 

She even said that with my history I should be considered high risk, and they should have done my HCG beta's and followed them for a couple of days to see if I was increasing like I should. She also suggested I call another of the OB/GYN's in our clinic and talk to them... I'm very paranoid now  I'm scared that because of people not doing something correctly I might lose my baby O.O This nurse is even trying to make me stop taking progesterone, but she hasn't even checked my level since I got pregnant to make sure it's okay.


----------



## petitpas

Well, every case is different and maybe these two women just didn't get on. Look after yourself and maybe call another doctor. Don't let yourself be frightened by this :hugs:
When does your doctor return? 

Tia, your care plan sounds great! I'd want to be in hospital if I was you, too :hugs: they'll be keeping such a good eye on you and should you have to deliver early then so be it. You'll be in the right place :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

She won't be back until January. And I've never made it to this point before so I'm terrified of it going down hill.


----------



## wookie130

Tia30 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Congrats on on the bfps on here. I am now 13 weeks pregnant and it is looking good. My anxiety levels are increasing on a daily basis. I expected to feel this way after losing my daughter at 28 weeks in June without any apparent cause.
> 
> My treatment plan remains the same as last time, progesterone x 2 daily, aspirin, cervical suture goes in on the 12th followed by lots of antibiotics thereafter every 4 weeks. My consultant says he will most like admit me as an inpatient from 26 weeks. I actually want to be admitted. I am fully prepared to stay in hospital for the duration. They will deliver between 34-37 weeks.
> 
> For now I must put my feet up as much as possible. I am not allowed to do much at all, even cleaning the house is off limits.
> 
> I am hoping this is it, I do believe this will be my last attempt. Although I'm only 33 my
> heart and my sanity cannot keep enduring loss after loss, especially a third trimester loss.
> 
> I am staying as positive as I can, but the negative thoughts creep in especially when I dream about Laurie.
> 
> anyway here's to hope, sometimes it's all we have xxx

Tia, good luck to you. I pray this is your beautiful rainbow. I'm so sorry to learn of your later loss...I simply cannot imagine how hard that must be.

Monro...do you remember me? I've since had my second rainbow - a little boy named Oscar, who is just about ready to turn 4 months old in another week or so!!! I totally remember you! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I've been really busy w Ds2s Bday but I just wanted to update u ladies!!

My nurse said that beta was a typo my HCG went up to 293 so not much but it did increas I went for a scan Fridayevening had the worse tech ever that wouldn't lemme see anything or say anything so what a waste of $126!! :nope:

The order was stat but my nurse has yet to get a report she's even called and asked its ridiculous :nope:
My test still seem to b getting gradually darker so IDK what's going on to figure the one that keeps growing might be in the wrong place!! :(

Mrs R yes I take babyasprin and 800mg of Progesterone daily a.ong w other vitamins!

** UPDATE **
I finally got the results of the ultrasound nothing was found In uterine but also nothing to confirm an Etopic pregancy so my Dr suggest I take the methotrexate shot just incase I'm not willing to do that until I can get a confirmation!! :nope:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tia30 I'm so sorry to hear about your story. I couldn't imagine going through what you have had to go through. I pray that this is your beautiful rainbow! 

Sis, I am so sorry!! Could you be not as far along as you think, to where they may not be able to see anything yet? I'm praying for you. 800mg of progesterone seems like a lot. Are your levels really low normally?

DSemcho, if you feel in your gut you need to see another doctor, do it. I switched doctors after my 2nd miscarriage because my first one didn't seem to be helping me in the right way and I just felt I needed to get a second opinion and I'm glad I did. But just because one person didn't have a good experience with your doctor doesn't mean you have a bad doctor. Sometimes people have bad experiences even if they receive great care, but because their experience was bad, they complain about the doctor. But do what you feel is right.

AFM: CD 7 here and we can try again here starting in a few days. I'm excited, but extremely scared as well. Praying 3rd time will be a charm for us.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Mrs R my P came back an 11 w my last loss even w taking 200mg a day!!


----------



## Squig34

Tia, congratulations. I hope with the care plan in place that this is your rainbow, it certainly sounds very positive. Sending you lots of luck & also :hugs: for your (understandable) anxiety. 

Sis, sorry to hear that.


----------



## DSemcho

Intake appointment tomorrow afternoon... I'm going to see how it goes and then decide whether or not I should switch.


----------



## petitpas

Dsemcho, good luck with your appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Sis, I'm so sorry this one is dragging on. I will be honest and it doesn't sound very healthy :cry: We just have to hope that this little one is the right place at least :hugs: Will they be keeping a close eye on you now? More scans to rule out a growing ectopic?


----------



## petitpas

I've got a cold and am feeling sorry for myself. DH and DS have it, too. I gave DS a dose of ibuprofen this morning to get him through nursery without too much suffering. DH can take all the meds he wants. I've got an hour to rest before I have to get up, get ready and collect Ds. The thing is, I really struggle to breathe when I have a cold. I think it is a left over from the clots I had in my lungs. I am out of breath just walking around the house. Probably, being so pregnant doesn't help :haha:

Now, where can I order some nice Christmas decorations online? I can't stand for very long, I can't walk far so I'm pretty stuck at the moment. Ideally, I'd need some decorations that waltz in here and hang themselves up :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk what they will do they just want me to terminate the pregancy but at this time I don't feel like its warranted !! I will MC naturally if that is the case I've never had a problem doing it B4!!

I know The pregancy doesn't seem to be viable I'm not Clueless just don't want to take chemo and be sick thru Xmas and unable to TTC for 3-6mos


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis, I'd definently wait to rule out an ectopic pregnancy, unless you are having symptoms of one. I've heard stories of this happening to ladies and then come to find out it's a viable pregnancy!!

DSemcho, good luck with your appointment. I hope it goes well for you and you leave feeling better.


----------



## petitpas

Oh sis, I wasn't trying to suggest for a second to take the methotrexate. That's for you to decide with your doctors :hugs: I'm hoping you can go naturally, too, but at the same time I hope they keep an eye on you while you do it so things don't become dangerous. I've not been in your exact situation before but I have been in limbo land a few times and it was an awful time. So I'm sending you as much strength as I can to get through this!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank U ladies yes Limbo has to be the worse I almost wish when my numbers went down it would've stayed down then I think maybe just maybe I could have a miracle in the works!!

I called a OBGYN she is trying to squeeze me in tomorrow and she absolutely understands my hesitation on the shot so that's good I guess!!
Hopefully she will at least keep a close eye on me thru the next few weeks!!

Mrs R I have no Symptoms what so ever of an Ectopic just early Pregnancy symptoms that's it!! :)


----------



## Radiance

I have an appointment tomorrow morning with the OB I mainly saw. :nope::cry: I don't want to see her. I'm angry and I don't see the point of seeing her so soon after delivery. She never told me I was dilated one most of my pregnancy!! And she never listened to me when I told her the discharge I had means my cervix is changing. I could have gotten the TVC ASAP if she had told me and the high risk... :growlmad: We are sure Elena died from infection from my cervix being opened :cry: I'm having such a hard time dealing with all of this grief. It's not fair. I'm angry that this could have been prevented, the doctor knew about my cervix and she ignored me. Ugh. I don't know if I'll make it through the waiting and appointment without a breakdown. Seriously, what do they expect me to say? That I'm perfectly fine. Ugh. I do love all four of the high risk OBs I've met since having Elena though. I'm also sick of so many appointments and tests. I'm overwhelmed.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Radiance: I wish there was something I could say or do to make everything better for you. I'm sending you lots of :hugs: your way. 
If I were you, I'd wait until I feel a bit better and write them a complaint letter. But I would understand you may not feel up to it atm. 

Sis4u: i hate being in limbo. I had been just like that for about 3 weeks before I had my mmc (2nd loss). It's awful. 
I hope the limbo ends soon and you get answers, positive ones rather than negative. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis4Us I really hope your limbo ends soon with positive results, but I understand how that feels not knowing whether you are pregnant with a healthy baby, or just waiting for the miscarriage to happen already. That's how I was with my 2nd one. I got to the point I knew I was going to mc and I just wanted it to start already. I pray this is not the case for you and you will be happily surprised with a healthy baby. :hugs:

Radiance, I cannot imagine what you are going through right now. Like Ummi2boyz said, I wish there was something I could say or do to take all of your pain away. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time. :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Radiance - so sorry you're going through this :(

Sis - sorry you're still in limbo :( 

Pet: I'm struggling to do anything at the moment! I'm doing a big online grocery shop tonight and hoping that I'll spend all of thursday cooking frozen meals since M will be in daycare for the day.


----------



## ginny83

Also, I had my BP monitoring session and growth scan yesterday. All went really well and don't have another appointment until next Monday now! Also got a great pic of my beautiful boy. He looks just like M <3

https://i61.tinypic.com/izt7pf.jpg


----------



## ab75

Amazing pic Ginny xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Beautiful pic Ginny!


----------



## Squig34

Good news & great pic, Ginny!

Radiance, I hope you got through your appointment ok :hugs: I can't believe that with your history, your OB ignored your concerns. I agree that once you're feeling up to it, a letter of complaint is a good idea, you can take your time to get everything down that you want to say.


----------



## hopeful23456

love the pic Ginny!


----------



## petitpas

Wow, Ginny! What an amazing picture! 

I'm rubbish at everything at the moment. Can't believe you're going to be full on cooking. I made mashed potatoes yesterday, mostly whilst sitting on a bar stool. That was already an achievement :haha:
Today we hung out at home and felt sorry for ourselves. Well, I did. I lay on the sofa snivelling whilst ds cuddled up and watched a noddy dvd three times through. Terrible parenting!

Radiance, I don't know if I could go back to the doctor. You are very brave and hopefully you will get something useful out of it, if only their version of events. 

Sis, I'm so relieved you are being seen by a more understanding doctor. Going through limbo is bad enough but without the right support is ten times worse :nope:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

ginny83 your baby boy is beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sheffie

Hey all!
I haven't been on here in ages, but I just wanted to pop by and give a little update. 
I'm officially 19 days and counting until I get induced (unless my little rainbow decides to come before!) it's been a long 9 months... Lots of doctors, lots of tests, but thankfully everything has actually worked out for once! Some how I'm still up doing house work and errands and no sign of any fake contractions or anything that I'm aware of. My doctor swears I'll be able to tell... Though I'm not totally sure. Every now and then I get crampy... Maybe that's it? Maybe not... Lol. Baby was measuring 6lb 5oz at week 36. I'm seriously hoping for less than 9 lbs in the end! Still need to pack a hospital bag, but everything else is ready to go! I'm hoping to hold out until Christmas when my mom gets in town... We'll see!
Hope everyone else is doing well. *hugs*
-Sheffie


----------



## hur575

Radiance, sorry hun :hugs:

Sis best of luck for you 

Ginny! amazing picture

petitpas nearly there now, best of luck

Sheffie congrats and best of luck for your delivery xxx

I finally got appointment with team S sorted for mid Jan, still losing weight, I am 2.5 pounds away from 2 stone loss, hopefully by the time I am ready to try again to lose even more. 

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the Dr was a bust so much for understanding all she told me was my numbers aren't Normal Expect a MC!!!
She also insisted I had cramping and bleeding when I don't :nope: hello I think I would know WTF!!

Still in limbo land here !! :(


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sis did they do another Ultrasound? I would be really concerned about ectopic with slow rising HCG. They should be monitoring you a little more closely. Hoping you get some answers soon- I'm sure you are really stressed.


----------



## Sis4Us

No she didn't do an ultrasound said it would be the same as the one done on 12/5!!

When they found nothing!!

My beta went up to 512!!! We will see if they will do another scan this Friday!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sis I would insist on having another ultrasound for your sake. That's ridiculous they won't do one considering you have rising levels, even if they are slow.

Sheffie, congrats!! Just out of curiousity, what is your story if you don't mind me asking and what if anything did you do differently this time around?


----------



## Tasha

I def agree about the scan. My professor said you can sometimes see a build up of fluid in the tubes if it's ectopic. I hope you're doing as well as you can be x


----------



## ginny83

I'm so sorry sis, this must be pretty torturous for you - should you be about 6-7 weeks now?


----------



## Sis4Us

Idk really where I'm at if u go by my LMP yes 7wks but then I had 5 days of spotting or light bleeding that could be considered a period really only a few days after my normal cycle would be!! If u go by that as a LMP then IDK

They found no fluid or anything in any of my tubes on Friday 12/5 even stated normal blood flow a Bilateral waves !!
Only thing is they found a tiny cyst on my LFT ovary that I usually have but didn't find a sac or anything in it!!
Dr said most likely it was a ovulation cyst!! :shrug:

I have no pain at all no spotting no nothing just pregnancy Symptoms so I'm at a loss!! :shrug:


----------



## Taurus8484

Sis4Us said:


> Idk really where I'm at if u go by my LMP yes 7wks but then I had 5 days of spotting or light bleeding that could be considered a period really only a few days after my normal cycle would be!! If u go by that as a LMP then IDK
> 
> They found no fluid or anything in any of my tubes on Friday 12/5 even stated normal blood flow a Bilateral waves !!
> Only thing is they found a tiny cyst on my LFT ovary that I usually have but didn't find a sac or anything in it!!
> Dr said most likely it was a ovulation cyst!! :shrug:
> 
> I have no pain at all no spotting no nothing just pregnancy Symptoms so I'm at a loss!! :shrug:

Hi Sis4US...................I still stalk this thread from time to time and came across your post and felt I had to comment.

There is another thread Im part of where a lady on there recently went through the same thing you are going through.

No sign of pregnancy, yet she continually recorded HCG levels.

Turns out that she had a benign teratoma cyst on her ovary. Apparently this type of cyst secretes HCG levels, hence why her levels were up but no pregnancy could be seen on ultrasound. 

By no meaning say that is what you have, but couldnt help but ask Doctor if this could be what it is.


----------



## petitpas

Oh sis :hugs: I really hope you get that scan on Friday!

Sheffie, wow, so close now! Here's to hoping baby waits for granny to come to town :yipee:


----------



## Tasha

Morning. How are you all?

I'm really worried for tomorrow, which is scan day!


----------



## ab75

Morning, 
Hope everyone is well.
Tasha good luck tomorrow.
Sis I hope you get some answers soon.

Had growth scan today and everything is fine, had my pack delivered for home birth so as long as little man waits until 37 weeks I am good to go xx


----------



## ginny83

oh sending lots of positive vibes your way Tash - I have a very good feeling for you though :)


----------



## petitpas

Oh my goodness, ab, you could be just days away! How are you feeling about the birth. Do you think he will come early? 

Tasha, fingers crossed here. I'm so hopeful for this little one. You've really thrown everything at it!


----------



## DSemcho

My hcg has never gotten above 390, which was back in 2011. They gave me my results from Tuesday's draw and it was 6,493.... As long as tomorrow at my appointment my blood draw from today is at least 12,000 then we are good. Still having cramping and spotting when I walk/stand.


----------



## Tasha

Wahoooo ab, how exciting!


----------



## Tasha

Ooops didn't see the rest. Thank you girls. I hope you girls are right.

D, they're good numbers. Fingers crossed x


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed Dsemcho.

Both girls were early so I am hoping baby stays put until 37 weeks so I can have my home birth. I am looking forward to it as I enjoyed quick, drug free labours with both girls so as long as his is the same I will be fine. I will keep you all posted xx


----------



## ginny83

Hope baby stays put Abs :) I'm 37 weeks on Christmas day, so I'd be happy with anything after that day! I have an appointment on monday and hoping they'll actually give me an induction date since they've confirmed it'll be at 38 weeks (which falls on a public holiday so I'm guessing it's not going to be exactly that day)

D, fingers crossed for good numbers! I had lots of spotting with this pregnancy, but I think mine was down to the progesterone


----------



## Sis4Us

Thank u for the info Taurus I thought of that but he said my cyst is to small at the moment that he believes it's an ovulation cyst!!! I will update u guys if he gives me a scan Friday!!


----------



## hopeful23456

nice to see good news here! good luck at scan tomorrow Tasha! this is the 3000 page, can't believe it. so cool to have so many rainbows come out of this thread


----------



## Squig34

Sis sorry you are still in limbo; hope they scan you tomorrow. 

Tasha, hope all is brilliant tomorrow, can't wait to hear :)

Ab, FX for baby staying put until at least 37w.

Sheffie, all the best when the time comes!

I have my booking in appointment this coming Tuesday so perhaps if all is well, I'll officially join this thread!


----------



## Tasha

Def keep us updated sis. We are all here for you.

Hopeful, I had the exact same thoughts this morning can't wait to see 3000 more pages of rainbows.

Thank you squig. Are you nervous for Tuesday? My booking in is Monday provided I have a good scan tomorrow.


----------



## petitpas

D, your numbers won't be doubling that fast anymore so you don't need 12,000 tomorrow. 
I'd have to check again but I think at your level the doubling time is at least 96h. At least. So ANY rise could mean a happy baby :thumbup: To be honest, at this point betas are a bit useless. A scan is what is needed. Push push push for it!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great numbers Dsemcho!! 

Sis: hope you get a scan tomorrow and you get answers. 

Tasha: I'll be stalking for your scan tomorrow as well. Sure it will be fine. 

So exciting to see some of us are so close to meeting their rainbow!!! Hope you all have a beautiful birth!

I have a question (esp. For uk ladies): has any of you been denied a home birth on the ground of recurrent miscarriages? Or because they were taking blood thinners (clexane or lovenox?). 
The mw said I couln't have a home birth because of that. (But my 2 previous live birth were perfectly fine). It really annoys me, especially because, unless I get a surprise baby after this one, this is probably going to be our last one. (Well we never really, but I'd be too afraid of going trough RPL again if I was to ttc after that). 
Or on the contrary, after seeing Ab75 post, who has had or is planning, a home birth, despite previous RPL?


----------



## Tasha

I've not and would never given my history. However I'm pretty sure that in the UK they're not allowed to deny you a hb just advise you against it. 

I don't think, here at least, they that see recurrent early pregnancy loss as a risk factor however being in blood thinners (are you still?) would be. Still they can't say you are not allowed.

This is a good websites to look at 

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/youcant.htm

Also this part of our forum is fab for this sort of stuff
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/home-natural-birthing/


----------



## ab75

I don't take any blood thinners or anything Ummi, rpl was not even discussed when talking about my home birth, just my previous 2 deliveries and I am getting growth scans to make sure that baby is not too big.
I know that you cannot legally be stopped from having a home birth, but you can be advised against it. My midwife and consultant have been really good about it.
It's the easiest option for me as I have really quick labours and no family near by that could get here in time to watch the girls xx


----------



## wookie130

Ummi2boyz said:


> Great numbers Dsemcho!!
> 
> Sis: hope you get a scan tomorrow and you get answers.
> 
> Tasha: I'll be stalking for your scan tomorrow as well. Sure it will be fine.
> 
> So exciting to see some of us are so close to meeting their rainbow!!! Hope you all have a beautiful birth!
> 
> I have a question (esp. For uk ladies): has any of you been denied a home birth on the ground of recurrent miscarriages? Or because they were taking blood thinners (clexane or lovenox?).
> The mw said I couln't have a home birth because of that. (But my 2 previous live birth were perfectly fine). It really annoys me, especially because, unless I get a surprise baby after this one, this is probably going to be our last one. (Well we never really, but I'd be too afraid of going trough RPL again if I was to ttc after that).
> Or on the contrary, after seeing Ab75 post, who has had or is planning, a home birth, despite previous RPL?

I don't believe that rpl alone is reason for some practitioners to refuse to be at a home birth...but being on blood thinners surely is. Personally, I wouldn't risk hemorraging like that...it is a very real and potentially fatal possibility in this situation.


----------



## ginny83

Ummi, I haven't looked into home birthing at all since it's not something I'm into anyway. However, considering they have classed me as high risk and I couldn't go to smaller hospitals I doubt I would have been able to have a home birth anyway. Since my RPL wasn't due to preterm labour, once I had finished all the meds I was on during 1st tri and made it past 20 weeks I was only considered high risk due to have preexisiting high blood pressure and needing medication to control it. Now at 35 weeks no one ever mentions my RPL and I think if I didn't have blood pressure issues I would be classes as low risk. 

How long do you have to be on the lovenox for? I was only on it until 15 weeks. Even me being on aspirin they take pretty seriously and have to stop at 36 weeks as there's a small risk of excessive bleeding during birth being on it.


----------



## DSemcho

petitpas said:


> D, your numbers won't be doubling that fast anymore so you don't need 12,000 tomorrow.
> I'd have to check again but I think at your level the doubling time is at least 96h. At least. So ANY rise could mean a happy baby :thumbup: To be honest, at this point betas are a bit useless. A scan is what is needed. Push push push for it!

Thanks, but I just hit 6 weeks today-ish. This is the first hcg draw they've done. And when I had a scan on Tue she saw a yolk sac and gestational sac which put me around 5-3 or 5-4 so today I'm either 5-6 or 6-0


----------



## Tasha

I'm wide awake but don't need to be up for ages yet. Nerves I think.


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Tasha. What time is your appointment? Xx


----------



## Tasha

9.20, so not long to go really. Need to be out the door by 8 and get myself and my three monkeys ready between now and 8 x

How are you?


----------



## ab75

It'll be quick since you are going to be busy! I always hate scans but prefer them being first thing. 
I'm good thanks. 
Good luck. Looking forward to your update xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope all has gone well Tasha!

Yes I am nervous about Tuesday, especially as I started spotting at 9w & am still getting it, dark brown. Each scan has been fine but the spotting bothers me even though I've made it much farther than before. But we'll see!


----------



## DSemcho

Got my second quant back. The first one was one on 9Dec at 1500 and it was 6489. The second was done on 11Dec at 1130 and it is 9738. I'm not sure if this is good or not considering I'm not sure how it's supposed to increase (double 48 or double 72/96). If it's double 96 then it's fine... If it's double 48 then it's not... I also have another u/s scheduled for 18Dec to find out. My new EDD is 8 August.


----------



## Squig34

After levels reach a certain point DSemcho, the doubling time slows down. So your situation sounds positive to me & I hope next week's u/s confirms that for you.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: squig it is scary to have spotting in any pregnancy, parl even more so.

D, seems good to me :)

My scan went perfectly. Grown exactly right and hb still nice and strong :)


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome news Tasha!!


----------



## dan-o

So so pleased for you Tasha!! <3


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Happy everything looks good Tasha!!!

DSemcho, like the other ladies said...I think you are good considering your numbers are increasing quite a bit! Hang in there! :thumbup:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you girls for your advice. I'm taking that on board! The doctor I saw in Algeria said she would have liked me to have the 20w scan first and then decide if we can stop. I'd have hope to have seen a consultant a bit sooner. But since I haven't received any news yet, I'm still taking it. The mw asked for an appt ASAP, so. I'll see what they tell me. 

Tasha: fantastic news about the scan! Yeah!!!


----------



## ab75

Good numbers Dsemcho.

Fantastic news Tasha.

Good luck Ummi xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Yay Tasha!


----------



## dairymomma

DSemcho-my last pg I had one, yes ONE, set of bloods where my hCG doubled in 48 hours. After 5 weeks, it slowed steadily and I started bleeding/spotting/threatening to miscarry. I was just shy of 1900 at five and a half weeks so the dr was predicting miscarriage. Scans at 6, 8, 9, 11, and 14 weeks all showed baby was hanging in there though and she is now 5 months old. And I believe that after hCG hits a certain point (1,000 or 2,000 somewhere thereabouts) it stops doubling so fast. That's still a HUGE jump from your previous beta so positive news there. 

Tasha-SOOOOO excited to see that news! Yayayayay! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Wonderful news, Tasha! :cloud9: So happy for you :yipee:

Dsemcho, here are the normal doubling times from the countdowntopregnancy doubling calculator:

"Normal" Doubling Time
hCG levels	Doubling Time
Under 1200 mIU/ml	31-72 hours
Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml	72-96 hours
Over 6000 mIU/ml	more than 96 hours

So.... I think you are fine :) Usually, a good internal scan can pick something up from about 1,200 and that is when the betas become a little irrelevant to watch. You can see a lot more with a scan than with some numbers at that point. Fingers crossed they scan you and you get to see the heartbeat :yipee:

Ummi, I'm on blood thinners until six weeks after the birth (I have a clotting factor). I agree with the others that it is a risk factor not to be underestimated. Things could become dangerous for you or the baby pretty quickly and you would need fast expert care to turn things around.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you petitpas. 
I'll listen to what you all said. I don't think I was going to push for it anyway. I just didn't like the fact that the mw did not even discuss with me first. She just wrote on my notes "hospital birth". And she only explained to me why after I asked. 
Oh well. All I want my baby safe in arms, whether at home or a hospital.


----------



## Squig34

Brilliant news Tasha! :wohoo:


----------



## Tasha

Thank you girls xx

Exhausted tonight so will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## Raptasaur

I don't check in very often but just wanted to say how delighted I am for you Tasha. Wonderful news xxx


----------



## Hope39

I was only thinking of you the other day Rapt!

Been ages since I've seen you around, I don't drop in here that often
X


----------



## mowat

Sounds like good news DS!

Yeah TAsha!


----------



## Tasha

Awwww thank you Rap. How are you doing my lovely?


----------



## petitpas

Aw Ummi, it sounds like the midwife could have handled that better!


----------



## DSemcho

petitpas said:


> Wonderful news, Tasha! :cloud9: So happy for you :yipee:
> 
> Dsemcho, here are the normal doubling times from the countdowntopregnancy doubling calculator:
> 
> "Normal" Doubling Time
> hCG levels	Doubling Time
> Under 1200 mIU/ml	31-72 hours
> Between 1200 to 6000 mIU/ml	72-96 hours
> Over 6000 mIU/ml	more than 96 hours
> 
> So.... I think you are fine :) Usually, a good internal scan can pick something up from about 1,200 and that is when the betas become a little irrelevant to watch. You can see a lot more with a scan than with some numbers at that point. Fingers crossed they scan you and you get to see the heartbeat :yipee:

Yay awesome!!! I actually have a scan booked for the 18th to check for a hb. 




petitpas said:


> Aw Ummi, it sounds like the midwife could have handled that better!

^^ I agree with you. I would want the mw to talk through the options first or at least ask me what I wanted first.



Weird TMI question... Any of ya'll get yeast infections in the first tri?? I have one (it came in like a WRECKING BALL!) (pun intended)... Very uncomfy. Doc said it could have been causing my spotting and cramping.


----------



## petitpas

Aw D, that sounds terribly uncomfortable. I hope they can help you with that :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I had one first tri DS. Awful thing. I managed to get rid of it with the doctor's prescription only for it to come back a few weeks later! Argh! Not as bad as first time though. I'm trying to control it with some OTC cream. Blah!


----------



## wookie130

Oh, I had a yeast infection in the first tri during both of my pregnancies, and I think it was due to the vaginal progesterone suppositories. I also did some OTC Monistat cream, and it seemed to fix me up.


----------



## DSemcho

Awesome. Doc had me get Monistat 7 because it's a lower dose and should be safe during pregnancy (I first typed out should be pregnant during safety......). He said if that doesn't work that we will do the one day pill to knock it out, but it's day two and it feels better! Though the wetness from the cream is making me paranoid lol. Going to the bathroom every couple of hours waiting to see if the wet is spotting. Happy to know it's completely normal haha. Doc actually asked me after I described what was going on if I have ever had a yeast infection, and I was like yes - it'll burn and itch and have an odor. The itching is what made it a dead give away to being a yeast infection.


----------



## wookie130

Crazy hormones during the first tri can also trigger yeast infections...it's pretty common early on for lots of gals. Glad the Monistat 7 is helping. It always worked pretty well for me.

Tasha... :happydance: !!!!! Great news! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies!

I'm on CD 15 and I think I ovulated within the past 2 days or so. We've been doing the deed eod since CD 10, so I'm hoping we have caught it even though the thought of getting pregnant again terrifies me. :cry: But I am doing eveything I can from my side and the only thing I can do is put it in God's hands and pray for the best. [-o&lt;


----------



## petitpas

Good luck, Mrs fxfxfxfx

Tasha, do you mind me asking what you did differently this time round? Did you take intralipids before ovulation? Any fertility meds? So excited for you :yipee:


----------



## Tasha

Pip, of course I don't mind. I've been on iron, folate (5mg), progesterone (400mg x 2 daily), aspirin (75mg x 2 daily), vit d and multi vit for lots of pregnancies now, three losses ago we added in predinsone 25mg, last pregnancy Ended up in MC despite being on anti malaria tablets too (don't think that pregnancy was ever going to work though as it was very early loss), this pregnancy we've added in a high dose of fragmin, treatment dose rather than preventative. I think it's the anti-malaria and high dose blood thinners together.

I had booking in today. It was hard because firstly it's the first time I've made it out of epu since RR, so last time I was in that clinic I had just discovered my baby had died and was going to be stillborn. And it took four and a half hours. So much history to go over so much pain :(

They were lovely though, added sands stickers to my notes folder and my hand held notes. Hugged me. Talked. Cons knew Prof Q from Coventry so trusted her and just gave all my meds, didn't argue about growth scans from 16 weeks either. Gave me lots of appointments too (obstetric medical clinic on Friday, prem clinic on Monday, epu on 30th, nt scan and app on 5th jan, another me appointment middle of jan, growth scan and cons around the same time). So over all I'm feeling very well supported. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## ab75

Sorry today was so hard Tasha but great news that you are being well cared for xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tasha, I'm so glad you are being well taken care of!!:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I'm on CD 15 and I think I ovulated within the past 2 days or so. We've been doing the deed eod since CD 10, so I'm hoping we have caught it even though the thought of getting pregnant again terrifies me. :cry: But I am doing eveything I can from my side and the only thing I can do is put it in God's hands and pray for the best. [-o&lt;


fx'd!! Me and DH'd had dtd two days before I may have ovulated (we weren't trying so idk when I ovulated).




Tasha said:


> Pip, of course I don't mind. I've been on iron, folate (5mg), progesterone (400mg x 2 daily), aspirin (75mg x 2 daily), vit d and multi vit for lots of pregnancies now, three losses ago we added in predinsone 25mg, last pregnancy Ended up in MC despite being on anti malaria tablets too (don't think that pregnancy was ever going to work though as it was very early loss), this pregnancy we've added in a high dose of fragmin, treatment dose rather than preventative. I think it's the anti-malaria and high dose blood thinners together.
> 
> I had booking in today. It was hard because firstly it's the first time I've made it out of epu since RR, so last time I was in that clinic I had just discovered my baby had died and was going to be stillborn. And it took four and a half hours. So much history to go over so much pain :(
> 
> They were lovely though, added sands stickers to my notes folder and my hand held notes. Hugged me. Talked. Cons knew Prof Q from Coventry so trusted her and just gave all my meds, didn't argue about growth scans from 16 weeks either. Gave me lots of appointments too (obstetric medical clinic on Friday, prem clinic on Monday, epu on 30th, nt scan and app on 5th jan, another me appointment middle of jan, growth scan and cons around the same time). So over all I'm feeling very well supported.
> 
> How are you all doing?


Few questions... Why are you taking anti-malaria pills? What is epu, RR, sand stickers, Cons, prem?? SO MANY ACRONYMS!! lol 




AFM - So far so good here!! Having to pee soo much when I first wake up. Also I'm nauseous every morning when I wake up, and sometimes through the day. Boobs still hurt and they are definitely fuller. Can't wait for my scan to check for a hb on Thursday! Back aches, but nothing I'm worrying about still. EK!


----------



## Tasha

Thank you ab and Mrs R.

Sorry D, I'm just used to writing that way now. It's laziness because I'm on my phone most of the time :haha: Anti malaria tablets are to suppress my immune system, usually steroids are enough but for me they didn't work so we are trying these. Epu is the early pregnancy unit, my pregnancies (the first tri loses) have always been bad before this stage so I've never made it out of there. RR is my daughter who died at 24+3, it is short for Riley Rae, you will probably see me refer to H at some point too she is my other daughter who died (she was at 36+6). Sands stickers are stillbirth and neonatal death stickers, they have room for my girls names and dates on so all healthcare providers are aware of them instantly. It helps a bit I think.

Cons is just short for consultant. Prem is actual what they call the clinic, it's for ladies who are at risk of a premature baby and that's me both because the amount of babies I've had affected by IUGR (inter uterine growth restriction, my babies stopped growing or slowed dramatically, RR was born the size of a 19 week gestation baby but we had scans from 5 weeks so we know she was 24 weeks along) and also because H had premature rupture of membranes at 28 weeks, once that's happened once it is more likely to happen again.

Good symptoms for you and not long until your next appointment :dance:


----------



## DSemcho

Wow so much information to remember  I'm so sorry you've had to go through so much! Not trying to be overly nosey, but with the two later term losses did everything seem fine up until that point or were there earlier problems?


----------



## Sheffie

Mrs Reineke said:


> Sheffie, congrats!! Just out of curiousity, what is your story if you don't mind me asking and what if anything did you do differently this time around?

After 3 MCs I started having tests done. One was super early (6weeks) and natural. The next two my body held on for ages. Had to have a D&C both times. There was always a gestational sack and sometimes a yolk sack, but never got to an actual heartbeat. We found that I had the MTHFR mutation and can't break down folic acid. My doctor was also in the process of checking for clotting disorders when I accidently got pregnant very soon after my last D&C (oops!). I had one test come back as positive, however it required a string of tests to verify the issue. I take baby aspirin every day along with prescription prenatals with quatrafolate in them. Between the two it seems to have done the trick. We were sooooo thrilled when we finally heard a heart beat this time around! It was so hard going to ultrasound after ultrasound waiting to hear or see something grow... But since then things have gone pretty smoothly. I get ultrasounds often and saw a perinatal specialist about 4 times to make sure baby was growing correctly and that I wasn't showing any preeclampsia signs. 

It's possible that my two issues, even though small, combined were causing the embryos to simply not get enough folate or blood in general. Or it was horrible luck. All I know is that Im happy with our accident baby. Sex ONE time a couple weeks after surgery... Lol. Felt like a teenager saying "but, we only did it once..." &#128540;


----------



## DSemcho

I saw someone mention something about blighted ovum's (not sure which thread it was...) and I started reading on it because I wasn't sure what it was. I was just curious, since I had my ultrasound at 5w3d and they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac does that rule out the possibility of a blighted ovum? Or no? I'm not worried about it, but just something that caught my interest.

And Sheffie I'm right there with you. DH is a once a week kind of guy, and it's only on the weekends... I couldn't believe I was pregnant because we literally only have sex a max of 4 times a month, usually three depending on when AF hits lol.


----------



## Tasha

D, the blighted ovum would be a gestational sac but not have any thing it it. Generally blighted ovum is an odd shape too!

With my girls it was complicated, as my waters broke with Honey at 28+6, I should never of been allowed to stay pregnant past 34 weeks. They did a scan a week before she died and said her abdomen growth had slowed a little indicting placental issues but they didn't do a Doppler scan (check blood flow between baby and I) like theyre meant to after premature rupture of membranes. When she died they looked back at the week earlier scan and actually they over measured her tummy by 10cm, so in fact she hadn't just slowed but she had lost weight. She could of been saved numerous times (poor heart monitoring trace and told they couldn't induce just because she is sleepy) but they didn't.

With Riley Rae I was on blood thinners but they took me off at sixteen weeks stating new research blah, blah, blah. Which given my history of losing Honey and seperately had 7 miscarriages recurrently when I got pregnant with RR was stupid. I told them she would die, begged them not to do it. They or specifically he didn't listen (I've an appointment with him on Friday and not looking forward to it) and then by her 21 week scan she was very small, again small two weeks later and had died at 24 week scan. She was perfect sized at sixteen weeks but was 340grams at 24+3, which is around the size of a 19 week gestation baby, so in eight weeks she had grown three weeks worth of growth.


----------



## ab75

Tasha I have seen your story before but just wanted to say again how sorry I am for your losses. That is ridiculous that you were taken off the thinners with RR. And they should have induced you with H. So much negligence. You are a strong lady. xx


----------



## ab75

Midwife delivered my drug pack today and checked me. Baby is 3/5th engaged and she said I won't go much longer xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you ab. This Friday im seeing the man that made those decisions with RR. I was really upset about that but it's my time to tell him how he affected my life and my little girls life. I made a complaint and he has been retrained but I've not seen him since he took me off the medication so seeing, hearing my words will probably have more of an affect than a complaint IMO. We shall see.

How are you? How's everyone else? It's quiet in here!


----------



## ab75

That'll be tough seeing him. I hope he has learned from his awful mistakes.

I am ok, just not so patiently waiting now lol. xx


----------



## petitpas

Ab and Sheffie, you both are so close!

Tasha, thank you for the info. No intralipids for you then?

D, my blighted ovum was empty. At 5.5w seeing a yolk sac is good and normal. There's a great website with a week by week guide of what to expect on a scan. I'll go find it for you...


----------



## petitpas

Here you go:

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html


----------



## DSemcho

Awesome thanks! 

I'm getting anxious about a Thursday lol.


----------



## Squig34

Tasha, good luck with meeting that consultant. You've had to endure so much incompetence. So glad that everyone was so wonderful at your appointment yesterday & that you will be getting lots of proper care & monitoring this time :hugs:

Mrs R, good luck this cycle.

D, hoping for a great scan for you on Thursday. 

Ab, getting very exciting now! At least you've reached your home birth date so hope all goes smoothly! 

AFM, I had my booking in appointment today too. I didn't realise that it takes so long! All is well & saw a very active baby. Baby continues to measure a few days behind so I'm getting another scan in a couple of weeks to check growth in case my due date needs changed. With my history, the consultant doesn't want me going past my date, which I'm relieved about.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm getting a random cramp on and off on the left side... It doesn't feel like an AF cramp... Back on that side hurts too.


----------



## Tasha

Ab I forgot to say happy term day yesterday :dance:

Pip, no Intralipids for me, no one mentioned them and I probably couldn't afford them any way. How are you?

D, that will be every thing stretching :)


----------



## DSemcho

I thought it was lol. It feels like a pulled muscle.


On top of that, my ms is kicking in with a vengeance this am. Someone is making Ramen Noodles in my work building for breakfast and omg the smell has made me gag several times in the past 10 minutes.


----------



## petitpas

Haha, dsemcho, that's what we like to hear! Come on, ms!

Ab, I'm intrigued. What's in your drug pack? Did they bring gas and air, too?


----------



## DSemcho

It's nice to hear - but it's horrible to experience it lol.


I'm betting it will mean everything will be fine tomorrow.

Would ya'll like for me to post an ultrasound pic afterward tomorrow??


----------



## petitpas

Of course we'd love to see your scan picture! 

I had horrible ms so I do feel for you. It's nice to have some reassurance, though. Just a little ms here and there. Deal?


----------



## ginny83

Oops sorry I haven't been on much! Happy 37 weeks abs!


----------



## Squig34

U/s pics are always welcome, DSemcho :)


----------



## ab75

Thanks Ginny.

Petitpas, It has a tamper seal on it so I don't know exactly, from what I can remember there is Vitamin K for baby, drug to help deliver placenta, drugs for if I bleed too much and I can't remember what else. Yip, I have 3 big boxes and a rucksack also and one of the boxes contains the gas cylinders. I am not planning on using them though xx


----------



## petitpas

Ab, maybe OH can test the gas and air for us :winkwink:


----------



## ab75

Lol, He doesn't get the chance as I just refuse it :xmas13:

Happy 36 weeks Ginny. xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

petitpas, thank you for the link to the ultrasound pics. So amazing. The one video of the baby moving around is incredible!!

tasha, I can't even imagine going through everything that you have had to go through. Have you thought about switching doctors due to your current one making some major mistakes?

Squip34, thank you!! 

DSemcho, glad you are having morning sickness even though that sounds mean to say. Hahaha!! Yes, please show us your ultrasound picture!!

AFM: I'm on CD 17, 3 days past ovulation. I actually tried to do the temperature thing this time around. I missed two days in there but this morning when I put my temp in my calendar on Fertility Friend changed and said I ovulated on Sunday! That was exciting to see that! So Sunday was CD 14 and we BD'd on CD 10, 12 and 14. So praying we caught it! I was going to have us BD again yesterday (CD 16) but I figured we were past the point and I was tired. Haha! So hoping I am right and it wouldn't have made a difference anyway.


----------



## ginny83

Back in hospital tonight with high bp again. .. just got an extra dose of meds so hopefully itll bring it down. So stressful, sometimes I wish theyd just induce now but then I also obviously want whats best for bubs and best chance of breastfeeding


----------



## ab75

Ginny, hope the meds work. DD1 was born at 34+5 and took to breast straight away xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

ginny83, I'm so sorry! I have a friend that dealt with high blood pressure all throughout her pregnancy and they finally decided to induce her and she just recently had a big beautiful baby boy. I'm praying they will do what's right for you and baby. Keep us posted. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I hope things are okay Ginny!!


----------



## Squig34

Happy 36 weeks Ginny, hope your BP settles down.

Ab, not even gas & air?? You are a strong lady!! I'm not keen on the idea of an epidural, but I think I'd take gas & air at least!!


----------



## petitpas

Aw Ginny, so sorry to hear you are in hospital. Hopefully, they can get things back under control so you can give birth when and how you want to :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Squig, I always said after my losses that I wanted to feel it to experience it and it wasn't that bad for me, lol. Probably helps that I have very quick labours xx


----------



## Tasha

Ginny I hope you're okay and that bp is under control.

Ab so exciting. I had an epi with my first (27 hours established labour) but the rest I've had nothing (aside from when I needed a section) and find that actually helps my focus.


----------



## DSemcho

Ultrasound day!! 4 more hours :D


----------



## ab75

Good luck dsemcho xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope it went well DSemcho?


----------



## DSemcho

It's in my belly!


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps454eb2bc.jpg


----------



## ab75

Yay, congratulations xx


----------



## Squig34

Yay! :) how far along are you measuring?


----------



## Tasha

Wahoo. So pleased for you x


----------



## DSemcho

Not sure squig, they couldn't tell me because the doctor has to look at it.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh DSemcho that's got to be the best feeling!!! :happydance: Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

It was! I couldn't believe it. I was laying there with my legs in the stirrups and they were shaking and I said 'there's nothing in there is there?' And she turned the screen and I saw the blob and I started crying. Then she turned the screen back and finished her thing and told me the hb was 124bpm. Then we finished and my husband was pulled back in and she replayed it all and we saw the little heartbeat flickering away.


----------



## ab75

Thats great dsemcho. Lol I always cry too xx


----------



## Tasha

I cry too. Huge wreck when it comes to scans.

I've got my appointment at the obs medical clinic today. With that doctor. So anxious.


----------



## ginny83

congrats DS :) nothing beats a good scan! :)

BP back to normal but I'm on a lot of meds at the moment! They've let me come home but I have to go back in every 2 days for 3 hours of blood pressure checks, blood tests and ctg monitoring to make sure things are still ok until baby is on the outside which at the latest will be 31st December or 1st Jan. She said 38 weeks exactly I'll be induced but then wrote down 31st Dec, which to me is 37+6... not that it makes much of a difference but wonder if someone else will pick up on it. Anyway, that's the latest date, any other sign of bp going up or anything funny and i'll be induced earlier.

I might have my baby in 12 more sleeps!! Cannot believe it!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

DSemcho: yay!!!! So happy for you. 

Ginny: glad they sent you home. Try and take it easy from now on. I'm still hoping you wont need an induction. But wow! Soon you'll have your rainbow in your arms!

Afm: after having chased the community mw team, it turned out that the mw who did my booking in appt did not book anything for me! Even the consultant one, thatwas supposed to be ASAP! The lady on the phone managed in 5 min to find me a cons appt for tuesday afternoon though. So quite happy about that!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: hope the appt goes ok. I wish we'd had that option of slapping doctors and mw! (Only the bad and annoying ones, we love the other ones !)


----------



## DSemcho

I'm so happy you are doing better Ginny!!!



Back hurts today so I'm going to take it easy this weekend. I've heard a heartrate of 124 can mean a boy so that'd be awesome :D


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, D!!! Lovely little bean in that scan :cloud9:

Ginny, that's so nice that you could go home and will hopefully be able to celebrate Christmas outside of hospital. Maybe you'll have the first 2015 baby and be on tv?


----------



## Tasha

You must be scared Ginny :hugs:

Ummi that's not good. Oh yes some def deserve a slap :haha:

How are you pip?

D, will you find out gender?

My kiddies guess I'm pregnant, KB (six year old) rearranged my cardigan the other saying I thought it was meant to be a secret. Errr yeah from you :rofl: I don't think they will last long with a secret this big, so think it will be a Christmas Day announcement here.


----------



## DSemcho

Oh you know I will lol. It may be my only one!


----------



## Sheffie

Ugh... Went to the doctor today to check the weight of the baby and get my cervix checked. Baby is 8lbs 8oz! (With 12 days till EDD). It puts her in the 90th percentile for size. I'm a petite person (only 5'2") and my doctor is worried she won't fit through my pelvis :nope: She actually described some pretty terrifying scenarios where the baby gets stuck and they have to start breaking bones to try and get them out... So, long story short, I need a c-section which I was completely not planning on! It threw me for a big loop today. I haven't cried much at all during this pregnancy (I've been quite proud of that!) but today I was blubbering. I know it will be fine... It was just so sudden. One minute we're planning an induction on the 29th, the next they want to do a c-section on the 23rd! My family comes in town on the 24th... My mom is scrambling to find a way to get here a day early now. And I will be spending Christmas in a hospital :sad1: 

I'm so unprepared for this... Any one have any advice for planned c-sections?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry Sheffie. No advice, but big :hugs: for you.


----------



## ginny83

No advice Sheffie, but I'm sure just the suddenness of having something that you werent expecting is probably the most overwhelming part of it. Just from talking with friends I've heard having a planned section is more pleasant than an emergency one (once again I wonder if it's a mental factor too) and also to make sure you take it easy with the recovery. Good luck and I bet you'll be so smitten with bubs you won't mind being inthe hospital on xmas day!

Tash - that's cute about you're kids guessing! good luck with your appointment today as well. Can't say I'm going to miss having a 100 and 1 appointments to go to!

Ummi - can't believe she missed booking you in! Lucky you're on the ball, but you always wonder what if the women wasn't so switched on she'd just slip through the cracks :/


----------



## wookie130

Sheffie said:


> Ugh... Went to the doctor today to check the weight of the baby and get my cervix checked. Baby is 8lbs 8oz! (With 12 days till EDD). It puts her in the 90th percentile for size. I'm a petite person (only 5'2") and my doctor is worried she won't fit through my pelvis :nope: She actually described some pretty terrifying scenarios where the baby gets stuck and they have to start breaking bones to try and get them out... So, long story short, I need a c-section which I was completely not planning on! It threw me for a big loop today. I haven't cried much at all during this pregnancy (I've been quite proud of that!) but today I was blubbering. I know it will be fine... It was just so sudden. One minute we're planning an induction on the 29th, the next they want to do a c-section on the 23rd! My family comes in town on the 24th... My mom is scrambling to find a way to get here a day early now. And I will be spending Christmas in a hospital :sad1:
> 
> I'm so unprepared for this... Any one have any advice for planned c-sections?

Hey, I've had 2 planned c-sections, and they were wonderful! :) To help put this in perspective for you, yes, you're still giving birth to your baby, yes, it is still something to be proud of, and most importantly, birth is not about the process, it is truly about the outcome...a healthy mother, and a healthy baby. In the end, that really is all that matters. A lot of people will give you sympathy (as if you failed somehow), or tell you this, that, and the other thing about doctors and c-sections...but one thing I think that people fail to realize is that the surgery is often used as PREVENTATIVE medicine. So, in your case, rather than waiting for you to tear horribly and risk permanent incontinence issues that have to be repaired surgically, or risking shoulder dystocia, or injury to the baby, a doctor will perform a c-section (which is fairly straight-forward and very safe these days) to spare you the RISKS. It is a surgery that is definitely demonized, and unnecessarily so. A lot of things you will read on the web are not based on real medical or scientific data, and therefore steeped in a lot of woo...my advice would be to ignore it, and be proud of your body and baby regardless of how you delivered your child.

A c-section delivery can be beautiful, if you go into it semi-knowing what to expect about the procedure itself, and asking some questions beforehand. The procedure itself it very standard. You will go in a couple of hours pre-op, get hooked up to the some fetal monitoring, and have your IV placed for medications, etc. Most often, they'll give you a bag of saline through your IV before taking you back to the operating room. Once you are taken back, they'll have your birthing partner stay behind and gown-up, and they'll take you in your bed (or make you walk) to the OR. You'll then sit on a little table and get prepped for your spinal block, which is also fairly straight-forward, and only takes a couple of minutes from start to finish...it isn't really painful...just strange, really. They'll then swing your legs right around from that, as you'll begin to go numb from about upper chest down in a matter of minutes. Once you're numb, and they insert a canula in your nose, they'll put a catheter in (which you won't feel), put up the curtain, and get to work.

Some things that are normal during surgery:

*Some women get nauseous. If you do, express it, and they'll send some anti-nausea stuff through your IV that will help.
*Some women get the shakes from the anethesia. I had it, and it was rather annoying. They can medicate this also.
*They can also give you anti-anxiety meds if you're really nervous. 
*You will be nice and snuggly under heated blankets, as the OR can be very cold.
*As soon as the curtain goes up, they'll send your birthing partner in to be right by your side, and you can chat, or just sit quietly together.
*You will feel people touching you, but absolutely no pain. It's wierd, but not uncomfortable in any way.
*They'll let you know once they're ready to pull the baby out, as most often they'll tell you, and let you know that you'll feel a lot of pressure...which you will.
*You can ask to see over the curtain if you'd like, or ask to have the baby brought around to you.
*They'll take the baby off to the side (where you can still see, most often), and clean him/her up, weigh him/her, and take his/her vitals, etc., prep the cord)...your birthing partner is free to go over there also!
*Once your baby is cleaned up and wrapped in his/her blanket with a hat, some doctors let you hold the baby, if you're able. If not, your partner can hold him/her, and lay the baby next to your head/face.
*Once you're put back together (and you'll be so busy staring at your baby, you won't even know this is happening, nor will you care), they'll transfer you to your hospital bed, and most often, they'll lay the baby in your arms, and wheel you to the recovery room.
*If all goes well, you can begin working on nursing well within the hour that the baby is born...I did! :)

The recovery is the hard part. I have to go get ready for work, but I will write more later! I hope this helps a bit! 

My births were beautiful. Don't let anyone make you feel a certain way for needing a c-section. Birth is birth, and as long as you're healthy, and so is baby, that is what truly matters!


----------



## ab75

Tasha, thinking of you today. Hope it goes as well as can be expected.:hugs: How cute of your kids guessing.

Ginny, glad you got home.

Ummi, great that you finally have an appointment.

S, sorry about the c section, at least they are being cautious for you and baby. good luck.

Hope everyone else is fine xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hey Sheffie- just playing devil's advocate..and this is strictly My opinion and I do think C-sections are medically necessary and save lives of moms and babies alike but just have some questions. How did they judge the size of the baby? By palpitation? From my understanding, palpitation and scans are basically just a guess. They thought my DD was going to be big and she was only 7lbs. Why were they going to induce you? Are there medical reasons as to why? I know you're in the UK so not sure how it works over there. I just am one of those that feel inducing/c-sections without a big medical reason is unnecessary. Could they at least see if you would go into labor on your own or deliver her vaginally? I have plenty of friends that have delivered big babies that say their delivery was faster and easier bc the baby was heavy and went down into the birth canal faster. I'm just a bit of a naturalist that's all and if it were me, I would want to at least try having a labor and delivery without medical intervention IF safe and possible.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Sheffie. I would probably get a second opinion on if the section is medical necessary, if you wanted to.


----------



## Tasha

I'm just going to copy my stuff from my journal girls as I'm so upset.

He didn't turn up clinic today the doctor I did see though is equally as dick worthy! I'm so sad, I can't stop crying. She has scared me so much and offered me little care to counteract my worries. They want to reduce my blood thinners from 180mg a day to 40mg a day. Seriously! They said it can cause osteoporosis, I'm young I need my bones blah blah blah. I've refused so they said we will review in four weeks. I will refuse that again then too.

Also said I am extremely high risk for growth restriction which I knew but said each day I'm on this high dose of steroids (it's not high dose it is the normal dose in fact lower than some for natural killer cells) it increases my risk. I was meant to be having a vbac clinic appointment at 20 weeks (standard procedure in that hospital) but she said no point even discussing my choices until third tri as it's likely a section needed to help baby survive.

They told me I'm extremely high risk for miscarriage, stillbirth, growth restriction, pre eclampsia, preterm labour, premature rupture of membranes and gestational diabetes. I knew all that but it is so harsh hearing it, especially followed by oh you wI'll be getting growth scans at 28/32/36 weeks. My babies go from being fine to dead in less than four weeks, my scans need to be fortnightly. It's like they said here is all your risks and we are going to do f**k all to prevent it.

I'm gutted. 

I've got the prem clinic (guy who runs it is the one who promised me fortnightly growth scan scans from 16 weeks) on Monday. I hope he listens but right now I feel so defeated.


----------



## ab75

Tasha, what a bunch of Arseholes. I hope the guy on monday listens to you, If not could you appeal, go to someone higher, your MP, anything xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Wookie: thumbs up, you said it so well!

One of my friend has 8 children, bless her. She gave birth vaginally for 7 of them, but because she is prone to haemorrage quite badly, she was really anxious for the last one. (The 2 before last when she went in hospital while in labour, they sent her back home. The 2 labours were so fast that she both times gave birth in her bathroom and ended up heamorraging. The 2nd time she told the mw in hospital that her last labour was really quick + bleeding etc... But they still sent her back. She really thought she was going to die and had to have nlood transfusions). Long story short, this time she asked for a planned c-section and she was great about it. Recovered quite quickly, it was all stress free compared to her previous vaginal birth. 

That must have been a shock for you Sheffie, but you still have some time to get used to the idea ask all the questions you need.


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, that's horrible!
Generally, the bone depletion caused by fragmin is usually temporary. Cite my case if you want, harp on about the fact that you have clotted in the past and you need it for VTE prevention (that sometimes gets them), cite M Shehata... but don't give in :thumbup:

I take it this is the only hospital you can go to? Or could another clinic scan you in between? I used to get scanned on alternate weeks in London and at my local clinic...

Don't give up hope, hon, as your pregnancy progresses the plan can be updated :hugs:


Sheffie, what a shock to have to change your plans at the last minute :hugs:
Still, a planned section is completely different to those scary emergency ones you can read about all over the web. I loved mine!
DH was with me all the time, even while they put the anaesthetic in. Our son was pulled out within less than five minutes of them starting the operation and my husband hit the record button on our video. He stopped it less than 30 minutes later when I was wheeled into recovery. When DS was pulled out he was quickly weighed and rubbed down and then put on my chest for skin to skin until the end of the operation. DH and I were mesmerised!

In the recovery room J latched on and had his first feed. Too cute!
I was quite happy to keep the catheter they put in during the operation (I didn't feel a thing) until the next morning and happily drank water all night long without having to get up. The morning after the birth I was up and from then on I was sitting cross-legged on the bed to feed J. I did take all the drugs they offered me but mainly for the pain of my uterus contracting, not for the incision. J and I were home within 48h and my recovery was really easy. Saying that, I know it isn't always as easy but then neither is going through labour.

Other benefits of a section: You can have a shower and do your hair just before and won't get sweaty. The same goes for being shaved, doing your nails etc.
You will look great in photos!
Other people clean the meconium poop for you as you are still recovering (it looked vile!)
You can run around in a dressing gown and request food/help for longer as you are 'still recovering'...

Also, if you have your section on the 23rd you will probably be allowed home on the 25th. What a story you will have to tell in the future!


----------



## Sheffie

newlywedtzh said:


> Hey Sheffie- just playing devil's advocate..and this is strictly My opinion and I do think C-sections are medically necessary and save lives of moms and babies alike but just have some questions. How did they judge the size of the baby? By palpitation? From my understanding, palpitation and scans are basically just a guess. They thought my DD was going to be big and she was only 7lbs. Why were they going to induce you? Are there medical reasons as to why? I know you're in the UK so not sure how it works over there. I just am one of those that feel inducing/c-sections without a big medical reason is unnecessary. Could they at least see if you would go into labor on your own or deliver her vaginally? I have plenty of friends that have delivered big babies that say their delivery was faster and easier bc the baby was heavy and went down into the birth canal faster. I'm just a bit of a naturalist that's all and if it were me, I would want to at least try having a labor and delivery without medical intervention IF safe and possible.

I'm actually in the US (Florida). I've had multiple ultrasounds throughout the pregnancy. 20 days ago they estimated 6lbs 6oz from an hour long ultrasound with the perinatoligist. They did another scan yesterday and measured the belly, head, and leg to come up with 8lbs 8oz. So, baby is measuring 40 weeks, though I should only be 38+3. The main issue is that she checked me vaginally and I'm not dialated at all and baby is not engaged whatsoever. I have small hips and the doctor is basically saying she doesn't fit down lower and that's why nothing is happening as of yet. And she'll only get bigger. The large size being determined from the ultrasound was only part of the equation. The big part was really that baby doesn't seem to be fitting where she needs to go. I could wait another 3 weeks but they feel like the situation will only get worse. It has nothing to do with me tearing or anything. It has to do with baby getting stuck. The head may fit out, but if the shoulders get stuck, they have to start breaking her bones to try and yank her out. Worst case scenario, the head could get out and they can't get the rest long enough that the baby's chest can't expand and therefore not breath and ultimately die. So the idea of "trying" to go vaginal is basically where all the risk is. I hate to risk my baby's life just to avoid surgery. 
It was really just a shock when she told me. She even said how with all the factors it almost makes things easier because I so clearly need a c-section, where as if the baby weren't AS big or if she was dropping they would be on the fence about it. I feel like my doctor has been really good about being thorough and careful with this pregnancy and I appreciate all her caution with my history. So I trust her opinion.
I think a lot of my fear is about recovery and such. My husband is a pilot and gone a lot and my family lives halfway across the country. Hubs will be home all of January, but if I'm not ok to take care of myself and baby (and dogs) after 5 weeks, I'm not sure what I'll do. But it will all be worth it to keep my baby safe. 
I'm actually calling the doctor today to see if we can move the surgery for after Christmas. That way my mom will be here and I can have a less stressful holiday and go into everything being relaxed and ready.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: sorry I havent seen your post. 
:hugs:
That's awful! 
You know what's best for you and bubba , definitely! I hope they change your care plan asap. And you get better doctors and mw. 
:hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thank ab and pip.

There are other hospitals I can go to. I live in London so am lucky with the amount we have here! I will see the guy on Monday and if he doesn't listen I will move hospitals, I can't stay here if they won't scan more regularly. I had an NHS scan at 21 weeks with RR they said she was fine, three weeks later she had died, so how can four weekly be okay?

Sheffie, that sounds like a good compromise. I have to say I had an emcs and I liked it, the recovery was absolutely fine. Up and about within six hours, it was mostly coughing and laughing that were the issue.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you ummi x


----------



## Tasha

Was it in here we were talking about using progesterone vaginally or else where?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay Sheffie it does sound like the best/safest option! Out of all of my friends that just had babies I was the only one to deliver vaginally! lol and they all had scary-free c-sections and relatively fast recoveries.


----------



## dairymomma

Sheffie-I agree with whoever said it's probably just overwhelming to go from thinking 'induction' to 'automatic c-section'. Hopefully all goes well and you get your section when you want it so you can enjoy Christmas stress-free.

Tasha-I'm stunned. Absolutely bamboozled that the doctor you saw was so uncooperative and unsympathetic, especially after seeing your history. I know firsthand how much of a difference it makes to have a doctor who listens to your fears and does whatever they can to ease those fears. I honestly don't know how I would have gotten through my first 14 weeks with LO without him basically being on speed-dial and him seeing me every other week. I hope the next doctor is more willing to work with you on your care. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> Was it in here we were talking about using progesterone vaginally or else where?

Think it was cutie on rmc hun x


----------



## Hope39

petitpas said:


> Tasha, that's horrible!
> Generally, the bone depletion caused by fragmin is usually temporary. Cite my case if you want, harp on about the fact that you have clotted in the past and you need it for VTE prevention (that sometimes gets them), cite M Shehata... but don't give in :thumbup:
> 
> I take it this is the only hospital you can go to? Or could another clinic scan you in between? I used to get scanned on alternate weeks in London and at my local clinic...
> 
> Don't give up hope, hon, as your pregnancy progresses the plan can be updated :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sheffie, what a shock to have to change your plans at the last minute :hugs:
> Still, a planned section is completely different to those scary emergency ones you can read about all over the web. I loved mine!
> DH was with me all the time, even while they put the anaesthetic in. Our son was pulled out within less than five minutes of them starting the operation and my husband hit the record button on our video. He stopped it less than 30 minutes later when I was wheeled into recovery. When DS was pulled out he was quickly weighed and rubbed down and then put on my chest for skin to skin until the end of the operation. DH and I were mesmerised!
> 
> In the recovery room J latched on and had his first feed. Too cute!
> I was quite happy to keep the catheter they put in during the operation (I didn't feel a thing) until the next morning and happily drank water all night long without having to get up. The morning after the birth I was up and from then on I was sitting cross-legged on the bed to feed J. I did take all the drugs they offered me but mainly for the pain of my uterus contracting, not for the incision. J and I were home within 48h and my recovery was really easy. Saying that, I know it isn't always as easy but then neither is going through labour.
> 
> Other benefits of a section: You can have a shower and do your hair just before and won't get sweaty. The same goes for being shaved, doing your nails etc.
> You will look great in photos!
> Other people clean the meconium poop for you as you are still recovering (it looked vile!)
> You can run around in a dressing gown and request food/help for longer as you are 'still recovering'...
> 
> Also, if you have your section on the 23rd you will probably be allowed home on the 25th. What a story you will have to tell in the future!

I'm one of those scary crash sections you read about all over the net 

I just want to add that even though mine was a crash section and I was quite poorly after, i recovered well really quickly, c section any day for me, i overdid the morphine till I was sick on it but other than I was just sore

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Okay, c-section recovery:

My first one was ROUGH. And my second c-section, only 17 months after my first, was a great recovery! The key to a more comfortable recovery, is to get up and moving (with help, obviously) as soon as you get feeling back in your legs. I was numb for a very long time after my first section...and with my second, I was up and moving about 6 hours post-op, which is pretty good. Even after what I would consider a rough time of it after my first baby, I was still pretty mobile and able to do things after about a week post-op. By the next day after Oscar (my second baby) was born, I was up changing his diaper, going to the bathroom myself, taking short walks either with a walker or by pushing his isolette, and I could take a shower, which was great.

It really varies, but I do think that you'll be surprised at how quickly you recover if you can get up and out of bed sooner while in the hospital. And whatever you do, stay ahead of the pain, and take the pain relievers that are offered you. The first time I took Vicodin with prescription Ibuprofen, and with my second section, I only needed the Ibuprofen and nothing else!


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, would St Mary's be an option? I know they don't believe in steroid treatment but you're almost done with that, right? They are very good on the clotting side, specialised in late losses and stillbirth and have published research about the benefits of supportive care (eg extra scans). Maybe you could send them an email to test the waters?

Or Guys? I think Beverly Hunt works there who is a clotting specialist and works with the lupus pregnancy clinic. There was a suggestion to refer me there at one point because even though I always tested negative for APS (one of the specialties of the clinic) all the doctors suspected I still had it. This clinic also prescribes the anti malarial tablets you are on.
You can find the details by googling london lupus pregnancy clinic.

Sheffie, out if my NCT group two of us had planned sections and three unplanned. We were all up and about quite quickly. I remember getting home and marveling at the fact that I could pick up socks off the floor. :haha: I kept pestering my gp to let me drive but he made me wait four weeks.
I don't know if I would have been happy to walk dogs, though. After five weeks yes but not early on. 
Could you line up a dog walking service for a week or so just in case? 

As for caring for a baby, that was easy and no problem whatsoever! I also took a shower and washed and blow dried my hair while still in hospital so self care wasn't an issue, either. The only thing I could not do was sit straight up from a lying down position. I had to turn onto my side first.
As mentioned, it's a good idea to be proactive about the pain. I took the morphine offered in hospital and the ibuprofen or paracetamol (can't remember which, sorry) regularly for a few days at home.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Hope. I knew it was one of these thread but couldn't remember which.

Pip, I'm under Queen Charlotte's which is the same trust as St Mary's, so you would think they would be on the ball with it too, wouldn't you? I usually go to St Mary's for other stuff so it is a possibility but I think they may have the same opinions as QC. Guy's (well St Thomas') is where I've been under for the epu, so I think that's probably best for me. I'm tired of always needing to fight though. I wonder if it's worth emailing them?


----------



## wookie130

Tasha, I'm an American, so I don't have any helpful input on your treatment or where to go, etc., but I just want to tell you that I hope that your care gets taken seriously, and that you get all the help that is necessary so that you can have another rainbow. After all of the loss and heartache you've been through, you would think these people would be bending over backwards to help you make this work.


----------



## Squig34

Tasha, so sorry that after all you've been through, you had such an awful response & are still having to fight to be listened to. I hope the doc on Monday is more sympathetic & willing to listen to you & address the risks :hugs:

Ummi, that sounds really annoying. Glad the receptionist was able to get you an appointment on Tuesday. 

Ginny, so soon! Good luck!

Sheffie, such a sudden change was no doubt a big shock but as the others have said, a safe delivery ending with a healthy baby is the most important thing. You've probably had a bit more time to get your head around it now, hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, I think Lesley Regan's clinic is a bit apart from the normal pregnancy one but I might be wrong. I never quite understand how interconnected they are.

As for Guy's, well, you have nothing to lose in contacting them! I would try the lupus pregnancy clinic directly highlighting the hydroxychloroquine and clotting issues as to why you think you might qualify for their help even though you don't have a positive diagnosis of lupus.

Good luck!


----------



## sunshine85

Hello girls! :hugs: I know its been awhile, I wanted to update you all. Baby Milania was due on Jan 8th 2015 but yesterday my water broke at 645am and I was put on pitocin around 8am, went into active labor for about 5-7 hours later and after 20 minutes of pushing she arrived on December 20, 2014 @ 9:16pm and she weighs 5lbs 12oz. We are so very proud! Daddy flies home from overseas today and cannot wait for him to meet our angel! :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1419167236981.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8









PhotoGrid_1419167255592.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ab75

Congratulations again sunshine, she is beautiful xx


----------



## wookie130

Sunshine, she's gorgeous! Congrats to you and your DH on a beautiful little girl!


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats sunshine!



AFM - 7w1d... Spotting and back pain is back so it looks like bedrest when I'm at home again. Also got a snoogle for $10


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What a lovely little girl! Congratulations!


----------



## dairymomma

Sunshine-congrats! She's beautiful. Glad everything went well.

DSemcho-hang in there. Thinking of you and hoping the backache and spotting goes away for good. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Woohoo! Congrats Sunshine.


----------



## Tasha

Congrats sunshine. She is beautiful.

Thank you girls. Pip I will do that, thank you.

D, you keep resting :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Fingers crossed that they can help you, Tasha. You really shouldn't be looked after by a team that you feel is culpable of the death of your baby, especially, if they don't seem to be learning from their mistakes. You need to be able to trust your caregivers :hugs:

D, look after yourself and take it easy. Who knows whether it helps but then you know you did your best. Backache isn't always bad news as it could be referred pain from your uterus expanding :thumbup:

Sunshine, OMG, what a cutie pie you have there! Big big congratulations! You must be so excited to introduce her to your OH :yipee:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Sunshine, what a cutie :)

Happy v day Mowat!

Hang in there DSemcho :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

congrats Sunshine!! 

DS hope the spotting goes away!

Tash - always thinking of you. All my nerves have decided to come back in full force again and I've ever had something go wrong at this end of a pregnancy. So considering you have so many dates and milestones etc to get through I'm sure you're going to have lots of ups and downs and the last thing you need on top of everything else is feeling like your in battle with them all the time :( big, big hugs xx


----------



## DSemcho

So far the spotting is gone - it went away about 2 hours after I stayed sitting for a while. Back pain didn't go away until I went to bed. I've also noticed that I tend to want to sleep on my right side, but I always go to sleep on my left side so that DH can snuggle me lol. I'm going to take it as easy as I can at work today, which isn't really much considering the next three days are the busiest days of my work month. But luckily I'll have 4 days off after that!


----------



## mowat

Thanks Squig. 24 weeks doesn't feel like V day to me because I live so far away from a major centre I think I'd be in big trouble. Still, getting closer every day.


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Sunshine! beautiful girl!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

ginny, good luck with getting induced here in the next couple days!! I hope your family makes it in time, but if not they will have lots of time with you and the little one. Let us know how it goes and I can't wait to see the pictures!!

Ummi2boyz, good luck with your Tuesday appointment. Let us know how everything goes.

Sheffie, I think your doctor suggesting a c-section is completely normal. If she thinks it is the best for you and baby, then go for it. I'm sure it was a bit of a shock for you considering you didn't think that was going to happen, but all will go well! :happydance: If you don't mind me asking, with you having prior miscarriages and now going to have your rainbow baby, what was determined the cause for your miscarriages and what if anything did you do differently to get your rainbow?

Tasha, I am so sorry your doctors are not giving you the care you need and deserve. Definently talk to the one doctor, but if he doesn't listen switch hospitals so you can relax and be taken care of. That is important.

sunshine, congratulations!!! She is absolutely perfect!! If you don't mind me asking, with you having prior miscarriages and now having a beautiful baby girl, what was determined the cause for your miscarriages and what if anything did you do differently to get your rainbow?

AFM: 8 dpo today and I've only got slightly sore bbs. Other than that I'm feeling normal. I have had some slight aching here and there in my lower belly near my pelvis, but nothing major and it's not constant. Mainly on my right side too. I'm going to test tomorrow morning, because that will be 6 days before I'm due and I'm using the First Reponse tests and wanting to find out a.s.a.p. if I am pregnant since I need to get into my blood clotting doctor right away to have my levels checked to see if I need Lovenox or not. I kind of have a feeling I'm out this cycle, but we'll see.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you pip. You're completely right. I really think of you as the wise owl in this thread :) how are you?

Ginny, I was thinking about milestones the other day and how tgat H being born at 36+6 means there is no point that I can think past all my milestones now. How is the bp and you?

D, glad it has stopped.

Mowat happy v day for the other day. It is really rare that stuff would happen that quick so try not to worry (says the queen of worry).

I didnt see who I wanted to so fridays issues arent resolved. Im going to contact his secretary. 

Today was prem clinic and I was expecting a care plan from them but got a scan to check cervix length (im classed as high risk for preterm labour and prom), on the plus side I saw rudolph's hb. So happy and feel much better about announcing on thursday having seen the hb recently.

The other good news is my ph balance is good, if its high in something it could point towards preterm labour. The not so good news is my cervix. It gets measured three times and it was 2.6cm, 2.7cm and 2.5cm. They dont like it to get below 2.5cm. Now this could be my normal cervix length as there was no funnelling and no dilation but it is a worry this short this early. He said if it shortens further then we will be looking a stitch. 

The membranes were 4cm away from cervix. Not sure what that means.

Nothing is simple eh?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well Tasha, the news could be way worse!! That's all pretty good news and if you need the stitch, then that's ok. I'm so happy you saw babies hb!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

Sorry mrs r I was writing my novel when you wrote. Fingers crossed. What I would say is that if you get your blood clotting done after bfp and its fine request two weeks later to see if it is worse as if your hormones arent that high it might not have had a chance to have an effect x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah Tasha, we'll see what it shows when the time comes. I've been taking baby aspirin once a day this time around and that may be enough to do the trick, we'll see.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrsr: hopefully you'll get your bfp this cycle. Testing early is so annoying, but in some cases you really have to so you can get the right treatment straight away. Hopefully baby aspirin is all you'll need. 

Tasha: if you get the stitch, it's going to be ok. My mum had them for the 3 of us (she alsmost lost my older brother at 6 months, and has needed the stitches since then), and the pregnancies went ok since we're all there. I imagine that's the last thing you want and hopefully you won't need them. Did you have your cervix measured the same day or different ones? I remember that around the same time in pregnancy I could feel my cervix had shortened (I was on the progesterone pessaries, so noticed the difference) and then went back to normal.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> ginny, good luck with getting induced here in the next couple days!! I hope your family makes it in time, but if not they will have lots of time with you and the little one. Let us know how it goes and I can't wait to see the pictures!!
> 
> Ummi2boyz, good luck with your Tuesday appointment. Let us know how everything goes.
> 
> Sheffie, I think your doctor suggesting a c-section is completely normal. If she thinks it is the best for you and baby, then go for it. I'm sure it was a bit of a shock for you considering you didn't think that was going to happen, but all will go well! :happydance: If you don't mind me asking, with you having prior miscarriages and now going to have your rainbow baby, what was determined the cause for your miscarriages and what if anything did you do differently to get your rainbow?
> 
> Tasha, I am so sorry your doctors are not giving you the care you need and deserve. Definently talk to the one doctor, but if he doesn't listen switch hospitals so you can relax and be taken care of. That is important.
> 
> sunshine, congratulations!!! She is absolutely perfect!! If you don't mind me asking, with you having prior miscarriages and now having a beautiful baby girl, what was determined the cause for your miscarriages and what if anything did you do differently to get your rainbow?
> 
> AFM: 8 dpo today and I've only got slightly sore bbs. Other than that I'm feeling normal. I have had some slight aching here and there in my lower belly near my pelvis, but nothing major and it's not constant. Mainly on my right side too. I'm going to test tomorrow morning, because that will be 6 days before I'm due and I'm using the First Reponse tests and wanting to find out a.s.a.p. if I am pregnant since I need to get into my blood clotting doctor right away to have my levels checked to see if I need Lovenox or not. I kind of have a feeling I'm out this cycle, but we'll see.

Fx'd!!! :)



Tasha said:


> Thank you pip. You're completely right. I really think of you as the wise owl in this thread :) how are you?
> 
> Ginny, I was thinking about milestones the other day and how tgat H being born at 36+6 means there is no point that I can think past all my milestones now. How is the bp and you?
> 
> D, glad it has stopped.
> 
> Mowat happy v day for the other day. It is really rare that stuff would happen that quick so try not to worry (says the queen of worry).
> 
> I didnt see who I wanted to so fridays issues arent resolved. Im going to contact his secretary.
> 
> Today was prem clinic and I was expecting a care plan from them but got a scan to check cervix length (im classed as high risk for preterm labour and prom), on the plus side I saw rudolph's hb. So happy and feel much better about announcing on thursday having seen the hb recently.
> 
> The other good news is my ph balance is good, if its high in something it could point towards preterm labour. The not so good news is my cervix. It gets measured three times and it was 2.6cm, 2.7cm and 2.5cm. They dont like it to get below 2.5cm. Now this could be my normal cervix length as there was no funnelling and no dilation but it is a worry this short this early. He said if it shortens further then we will be looking a stitch.
> 
> The membranes were 4cm away from cervix. Not sure what that means.
> 
> Nothing is simple eh?

Thanks!!

Also what does the measurement on your cervix really tell you? I don't know anything about this area since I've never made it this far and I know they haven't looked at my cervix at all lol. Also what exactly does the stitch do??


Nothing new really except my back and hips are hurting. And MS is being horrible today. Small cramps but I've had to do a lot of standing and walking yesterday and today because of my job. Thankfully tomorrow is the last busy day and then I don't have to worry anymore.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Well I'm not due to start my AF until the 28th, but I took a test this morning because I'm using the First Reponse 6 days sooner ones and there is barely a second line there. But I'm not going to get excited yet because if it doesn't implant right I could lose it before my AF begins. This is the earliest I've ever tested and the earliest I've ever got a BFP. So maybe that's a good sign. But it's so early still. So we'll see.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks ummi. Its fab to hear positive stories. Surgery scares me any way but one that could result in miscarriage or damage to my cervix, even more so. I suppose I need to think the alternative is potentially miscarriage or very early labour. It was the same day.

D, the shorter the measurement the more chances that you will go into labour, average measurement is 4cm in pregnancy I think. The stitch holds the cervix together and stops early labour. Its not without risks miscarriage, damage to your cervix if you labour before it gets removed, bacterial infection. 

Congrats mrs r. Fingers tightly crossed x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Tasha, I'm terrified. But hoping with it barely showing only 9 dpo is a good sign. With my first 2 pregnancies I never got really dark lines. So hoping this one will do that for me. I got an appointment set up with my blood doctor on December 31st to have my clotting levels checked again to see if I'll need Lovenox or not. I need to get an appointment set up with my actual doctor as well. I'm going to be saying a lot of prayers. I'm scared. :cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: the way I see it is that there are risks everywhere, even when we cross the road or cook breakfast. We just have to take the right ones. You 'll be ok hun. xx

MrsR: great news! It's great for your appointment. You'll be ok. I took Lovenox from 7 weeks, when we saw baby's heartbeat. So the time frame you have is perfect. I was taking 75mg aspirin from bfp, and 200 mg progesterone from ovulation, if that helps.


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations, Mrs R! A line is a line :yipee:


----------



## ginny83

Oh rash I'm not very familiar with preterm labour and getting the whole stitch thing. I know because I've had 2nd tri losses they automatically book me into the preterm labour clinic which I have to explain isn't actually needed for me so I'm guessing its a very common know cause of later losses. Can Dr s give you some advice on what to do? 

Congrats Mrs r :)

I got my induction date booked for 1st Jan now wahoo not long to go and I'll be 38 weeks exactly - just as long as bp behaves! Im getting monitored and blood tests several times a week now and luckily no signs of pre e and bub is happy :)


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Mrs R, what a great christmas present xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Mrs R!

Very exciting Ginny!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Ummi2boyz. I've been taking baby aspirin this time around 81mg once a day and I had my progesterone levels checked on CD 21 of a non-pregnant cycle and they were in the normal range so my doctor didn't want to prescribe it to me if my body is doing it naturally. I've never made it to 7 weeks. 5 1/2 and 6 weeks. So I'm glad I'm gettin into my blood doctor on the 31st. I'll be 4 weeks 1 day at that time which is just past my missed period. I caught it really early this time. I'm currently 3 weeks 2 days and I'm surprised it showed up already, but I had it confirmed with a blood test yesterday. I can't get into my actual baby doctor until January 26th which is right at 8 weeks, but I'm calling Monday so we can set up blood draws in the mean time to check that my HCG levels are rising correctly and I'm going to see if they can check my progesterone levels each time as well just in case. With my 1st 2 pregnancies my HCG levels were really low and barely increasing before they would fall and I would miscarry. I'm scared to check them and praying they'll be much higher than my first two pregnancies to show some hope.

Thank you petitpas! :hugs:

Thank you ginny83! :hugs:

Thank you ab75! :hugs:

Thank you Squig34! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Flinging sticky dust all over you, Mrs. R!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Everything sounds really hopeful for you mrsR! You're right for being proactive and seeking treatment asap. 

Ginny! The first 2015 baby! Yay! I'm glad you are being monitored so closely and everything looks fine. 

Here is a little update from my journal (those who read it or are on the april thread can skip this part as I already copied it there! ;) ):

I can finally consider myself on holiday as from today! No appointments, no lessons until after new year! Phew!

I had my appointment yesterday with the consultant. At last! We had to wait quite a bit, but not as much as I expected. All in all that's ok. 

On the other hand the appointment itself was very fast! But I did discuss everything I wanted to. 
So, he agreed on continuing my treatment of aspirin and. Lovenox (wich is called Clexane here, but same thing really) until I'm 36 weeks. He said he preferred to be on the safe side and that there was no risk in continuing. What a relief! (Now I'm just wondering why at the RMC they told me that they wouldnt give me any treatment at all??). 
Home birth: he said we can't really take a decision right now and we still got time for that. He wants to see how the pregnancy is going first, and if all is fine I could have the all clear. So I still have hopes, but I'm not going to set my heart on a homebirth, just in case it doesnt happen. 
About my last scan: in his own words "the baby has larger kidneys than what they would have hoped, but still in normal range", so they want to check it next time. 
He booked my GTT too, and asked me to come back in 3 weeks time, after the scan. 

So this time I have all my appointments booked, no need to chase them! I even asked the receptionist to print them all for me, just in case.


----------



## petitpas

Yeah, Ummi, all organised! :thumbup:

MrsR, fingers crossed for your bloods. Third time lucky!

Ginny, all that monitoring may be annoying over the holidays but I'm so pleased they are talking such good care of you. So excited you'll be giving birth soon! 

All good here. We did our presents yesterday. It was so cute with J. He managed to identify all the recipients of presents by himself (e.g. Mama letter M is for Mama) and handed them all out. Such a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Mrs R!!!!


We told my parents yesterday via Skype with my sister having wrapped a printed copy of the ultrasound. My dad started crying and pulled his hat down over his eyes and walked away. Even though my sister has two daughters, it'll be my dads first blood grandkid.


----------



## ab75

Thats sweet dsemcho xx


----------



## Tasha

That's lovely D.

We also told my family yesterday with this drawing that my daughter drew, framed it and gave it to them.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Really cute announcements girls!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Thank you wookie! :hugs:

Thank you Ummi2boyz and I'm glad your being monitored closely and have everything ready to go. 

Petitpas, I sure hope I'm 3rd time lucky. Been saying a lot of prayers.

Thank you DSemcho! :hugs: So cute your dad got emotional when you told them. That's awesome.

Tasha, sounds like your family is really excited. Yesterday was a wonderful day to tell them.

AFM: I'm currently 12 dpo and on CD 26 of about 28 days. I took a 3rd test this morning and thank God my line is getting darker. I'm still preparing myself to lose it though. I go in today to get my blood drawn to check my clotting levels to see if I will need to take Lovenox injections. I then have my follow up for the results on the 31st. I can't get into my actual doctor until January 26th which would put me at 8 weeks. I've never made it that far...so on Monday when I call to set up my HCG level checks I'm going to see if they can possibly squeeze me in earlier than that. More like around 6 weeks. I'm currently 3 weeks 4 days, so VERY early. As far as symptoms go, I have to pee A LOT, my bbs are sore, more so in the evenings when I take my bra off, I'm tired, I get some slight cramping here and there and I have on and off pinching/aching in my lower right side below my ovary it feels like. I've had just a couple light spells of feeling naseous, but nothing crazy. I'm praying all of these are normal, especially the pinching/aching. That bugs me. But all I can do is take my baby aspirin, vitamin c, omega 3's, prescribed prenatal vitamins and figure out if I need the shots. Other than that, it's in God's hands. [-o&lt;


----------



## ab75

Aaaawww Tasha that is so cute xx


----------



## Tia30

Hey everyone,

Seeing lots of positivity on the thread which is fab.

Congrats to all who got their bfps and so glad to hear things are going great Tasha.

AFM I am now 16 weeks and feel physically good. Had the stitch in a couple of weeks ago. But I have started to have awful dreams of having another stillborn baby and it's making me feel like a nervous wreck. I am using the Doppler every morning and night but resorted to a 2nd check again today to try and calm myself down. 

My consultant has offered to see me weekly but I don't think it will help. I start a new job in the New Year and I haven't mentioned that I will be admitted at 26 weeks yet. The hosp is so far away I would need to take most of the day off to be seen. They are already losing me two days a week as my old boss negotiated keeping me two days a weeks to see out their contract. I know this stuff shouldn't matter but it stresses me out. I wish I could just stop working altogether. If only we had no bills ha

Sorry for the whingy moaning message.

I have so much of be grateful for, but I am terrified something will go wrong again.

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## Squig34

Happy 23 weeks, Ummi!

Happy 8 weeks DSemcho!

:hugs: for the stress, Tia. Your anxiety is understandable. Don't feel like you need to apologise, that's what this thread is for! Why will they admit you so early, just to put you on bed rest? I know it's easier said than done, but you & baby are the most important & work will figure things out, so try not to worry about it.

Super cute pic, Tasha! I love that Riley Rae & Honey are in it too :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Tia, are you in the UK? Then I would tell your new boss as soon as possible so that they can make arrangements and you keep a good relationship with them as you are being open. You never know your doctor might sign you off even earlier but you should still get sick pay.

If you are in the US, I don't know what your rights are :(


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tia, you have every right to be nervous...but everything will be great!


----------



## Radiance

I was hoping for advice. We've heard about IVF a lot but we do not know a lot about the whole process. I thought you ladies would be great at knowing or giving me more insight. We have an appointment with our specialist in a little less than three weeks and I don't want to try for many years but I have started coming with a plan.

I think I already updated but Elena's dna came back normal like her brothers. As many of you know we've done literally all test imaginable and at one point a lot of you gave lists asking if I had done them. But the fact that our babies are dying but "normal" would point that it's my body, rather we know what is causing our losses or not.

The specialist suggest trying IVF because they can pick the best however we aren't having a DNA/chromosomal issue here. IVF isn't going to prevent pprom/IC or their hearts from stopping... our main problems. However my specialist works in the same office for surrogacy. Those ladies go through IVF with our babies and carry them so my thought process is thinking that even though it emotionally might be harder on myself giving someone else that responsibility, it most likely would give a good outcome considering we wouldn't be using my body. That also clears the ic/pprom problem. 

Thoughts?

I originally came up with a plan to get TAC surgery (preventing pprom/ic) however that still doesn't help with our babies hearts stopping.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls.

Tia those dreams are pretty normal in my experience. A perinatal mental health worker would be a good thing to ask for IMO. They helped me after Honey died.

Weekly appointments may help hun. They do with me. And as much as you don't want to be a pain for your new work, the priority is you and baby.

Radiance, I am with your train of thought. Your babies were obviously good eggs/embros and beyond to have no chromosomal issues so to me ivf seems pointless. Surrogacy is more likely to be the answer than ivf but obviously a huge decision to make x


----------



## Tasha

I forgot to say 12 weeks today :dance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tia: 16 weeks! That goes quickly! I cant believe it! Well the others have said it already, but dont worry about having a rant here. We here to listen and if we can, give advice. Try and take it easy, it will sort itself out (about work). 

Radiance: though I wouldn't go down this route myself for belief reasons, I have seen a blog where the lady went through surrogacy for the same reasons as you (plus she was using donor sperm because she was single). I can't remember the name of the blog, but you may google it. 
She went through IVF herself at first but kept on losing the babies. She figured out that her body was at fault, and she would not be able to cope with another loss so went through the surrogacy process. 
Her blog is really really useful, full of informations, especially scientific ones. That's where I found all the info about inositol and vitD etc... If I find the link, I'll post it.


----------



## ginny83

yay for 12 weeks tash!

Radiance - I looked into surrogacy for the exact same reasons (well minus the preterm labour as that was never an issue for me). You might already be familiar with my story but I'll share it again to show what I did differently this time:

1st pregnancy: healthy live birth (DS)
2nd pregnancy: missed miscarriage detected at 12 weeks, measured to dates. Normal male chromosomes
3rd pregnancy: missed miscarriage detected at 16 weeks. I knew the day he passed as I was checking with doppler and had had a quick scan 3 days prior. Scan showed he measured to dates when you measured CRL, however the autopsy showed he was more like a 14-15 week old baby. Normal male chromosomes.
4th pregnancy: chemical

At this point all my tests had come back normal except for borderline high blood pressure so had been put on BP meds just in case. I even had nk cells tested with a blood test and that came back normal too. 

5th pregnancy: missed miscarriage detected at 14 weeks. Baby most likely died just after 13 weeks. This pregnancy I was on clexane, progesterone and aspirin. Normal male.

Started seeing a new FS who tested for nk cells with a uterine biopsy. Came back positive.
6th pregnancy: Clexane, steroids, aspirin, progesterone, intralipids, estrogen and I'm about to be induced at 38 weeks :) 

The thing that made us hold off on surrogacy was really trying an aggressive immune therapy approach since that's something we hadn't tried before. When I started looking into surrogacy I realised it's such a huge thing, not just emotionally but also financially. And then there are questions like how many times are you willing to try etc. 

Also, I just wanted to add you still can have DNA issues even with normal chromosomes. When my babies have been tested they count the number of chromosomes and for my 16 week loss looked to see if the all chromosomes matched (instead of having the right amount but maybe with 2 inverted). Doesn't mean you still can't have genetic conditions such as Cystic fibrosis. Those people would have normal number/arrangement of chromosomes but then an abnormal gene that causes the genetic disorder. Anyway, just thought I'd mention it


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Happy 12 weeks Tasha!


----------



## petitpas

Radiance, I also went down the immune therapy route after my fifth loss was tested and came back as normal. We were going to give the steroids two tries. It worked first time (also on aspirin, progesterone, vitamin d, 5mg folic acid and high dose Heparin as I have a clotting factor and suffered clots in the past).
We weren't going to try again without new treatment. As you pointed out, there is no point if our bodies are killing perfectly healthy babies. 

For our second baby we followed the same protocol, btw. First pregnancy was a blighted ovum. I'm almost full term with our second (and last!) attempt.

Surrogacy was offered to us by my sisters but neither had completed their families yet and I think it would have been a bit too close to home. We were pretty much done and immune therapy was a last ditch attempt.

You are very brave to consider surrogacy. It isn't an easy road to travel but neither is the recurrent miscarriage one. The prize at the end of that road, however, is amazing. Keep that in mind!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Here is the link to the blog, it's called About Plan B:
https://aboutplanb.blogspot.co.uk

She is very scientific in her approach, but that's very interesting.


----------



## Squig34

Radiance, like others are saying I can see where you're coming from. My issues are different from yours but the principle of IVF not really being an option if the issue is something with your body is the same conclusion that I reached. I know it's going to be a huge decision whichever route you take. Good luck :hugs:

I can't believe you're 12 weeks already Tasha! Yay!

AFM I have a scan on Tuesday. I'll be 14+1 so if all is well, we'll start announcing then.


----------



## mowat

Congrats on 12 weeks Tasha!


----------



## mowat

I tried IVF after 3 miscarriages, and for some reason it seems to have worked for me. I have one DS that I conceived easily and since his birth I have had 3 unexplained losses. After the last one suddenly I was also having trouble getting pregnant. I couldn't get more than basic testing done where I live so I decided to give IVF a try. Testing on my last showed a normal male. My uterus is also "beautiful" according to doctors. For some reason IVF seems to have worked for us. I became pregnant on the first try and am now 25 weeks with twins. The only thing I did differently (other than the IVF drugs) was taking prednisone. Might be something to look into Radiance as you make your decision.


----------



## monro84

Radiance said:


> I was hoping for advice. We've heard about IVF a lot but we do not know a lot about the whole process. I thought you ladies would be great at knowing or giving me more insight. We have an appointment with our specialist in a little less than three weeks and I don't want to try for many years but I have started coming with a plan.
> 
> I think I already updated but Elena's dna came back normal like her brothers. As many of you know we've done literally all test imaginable and at one point a lot of you gave lists asking if I had done them. But the fact that our babies are dying but "normal" would point that it's my body, rather we know what is causing our losses or not.
> 
> The specialist suggest trying IVF because they can pick the best however we aren't having a DNA/chromosomal issue here. IVF isn't going to prevent pprom/IC or their hearts from stopping... our main problems. However my specialist works in the same office for surrogacy. Those ladies go through IVF with our babies and carry them so my thought process is thinking that even though it emotionally might be harder on myself giving someone else that responsibility, it most likely would give a good outcome considering we wouldn't be using my body. That also clears the ic/pprom problem.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I originally came up with a plan to get TAC surgery (preventing pprom/ic) however that still doesn't help with our babies hearts stopping.


Omg I am so sorry you have gone threw all that :hugs: I have had 6 mc all in the 1st tri. After my third I convinced my dr to send me to a specialist he did blood work and I was conviced it was something in the blood work but it all came back normal. He then wanted to do a saline US. He then saw I had a partial septate uterus. I booked the surgery and had it resected it was about 2 cm (and stage 1 endo). I had one more mc and went on to have my son. I am conviced the septate was the cause of it cause I am currently pregnant again at 9 wks and everything is good. Now since I was born with the uterian abnormality I was a high risk for IC and so they monitored my cervix and it was beginning to shorten and I had an emergency stitch put in at 23 wks 4 days but this time he says I will get one at 16 wks. Praying you will have your rainbow one way or the other:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Radiance, the one good thing out of all of this is that you guys produce normal babies. That is a huge plus! Just remember if you do decide to do surrogacy that it is still your baby regardless of who carries it. It has your DNA and genetics. It's 100% yours. I wish you the best of luck with your decision and it doesn't matter how you get your rainbow.

Tasha, happy 12 weeks!! 

Squip34, best of luck at your appointment and how exciting you'll be able to annouce it soon!!


----------



## Sheffie

Lydia Elizabeth Sheffield born December 29, 2014 via c-section. 9 lbs 4 oz of beautiful baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Sheffie. Lydia is beautiful as is her name. Fabulous weight too x


----------



## ginny83

Congrats Sheffie, she's beautiful and looks so alert!

2 more sleeps for me until I'm induced. and oh my the wobbles are back big time! please send me lots of prayers and positive vibes that it all goes well and I get to bring home a healthy and happy rainbow baby xx


----------



## Tasha

My scan from this morning. Rudolph was flipping from its tummy to it's back and around again. Heard the hb. Baby is around the 60th percentile which has never happened for me :)

Discharged from epu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tasha

Lots of prayers and positive thoughts Ginny. So looking forward to seeing your rainbow


----------



## ginny83

hello bubba! fantastic news tash and not long to go until your next scan either :)


----------



## DSemcho

Sheffie said:


> Lydia Elizabeth Sheffield born December 29, 2014 via c-section. 9 lbs 4 oz of beautiful baby girl!




Tasha said:


> My scan from this morning. Rudolph was flipping from its tummy to it's back and around again. Heard the hb. Baby is around the 60th percentile which has never happened for me :)
> 
> Discharged from epu

Omigosh I'm so happy so many good things are happening here!!!!


I am 8+3 today :D:happy dance: 
I have my next appointment on 9Jan, I'll be 9+6. I'm going to talk to the doctor and ask what a rough percentage is of the odds of me losing at that point, and if it's looking good then we are doing pregnancy announcement photos (even if it's just me in the photo). The only strange things that have been going on with me is I had a burning behind my belly button today. And last night when I took my bra off my nipples were on fire. As if you had put a hot poker on them or to much bengay; and instead of being the brown/pink of my areola they had turned white  From what I've read this can happen to women who are bf'ing, however I am definitely not doing that yet. Nothing else really going on except I have fallen in love with my total body snoogle.... Poor DH might be getting replaced on the snuggle front.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sheffie! Congratulations! She is beautiful!

Tasha: fantastic news too! And yay! For being discharge from the epu. 

Dsemcho: I'm sure you'll come back with great news too. xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny! Oh my! I can't believe it! How are you feeling?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sheffie- Congrats!! And your docs were right that is a big healthy baby girl!!! 

Tasha- Yay such great news!!! 

Ginny- Omgggg I can't believer it. Good luck - everything will be fine!!

I will be stalking permanently I think :angelnot: I just love a good Rainbow story! haha AFM- still adjusting to be a full time working mother... but absolutely enjoying the joys of motherhood.


----------



## ab75

Sheffie, congratulations, Lydia is beautiful.

Eeeekkk Ginny, good luck.

Wooooohoooo Tasha.

You'll be fine Dsemcho.


afm, had a stretch and sweep yesterday, 3 cm dilated and cervix 1 cm long. Had a bloody show yesterday afternoon and then ........... NOTHING!!
Feeling fed up today, ready to meet my little man xx


----------



## wookie130

Sheffie, she's beautiful - CONGRATS! :) <3 How are you feeling? Have you been able to get up yet? Take it easy, and take those pain meds! Again, what a beautiful baby girl!

Tasha- :happydance:  Rudolph looks absolutely perfect thus far! I still have everything tightly crossed for you!

Ab- Sounds like you will be meeting your little man super soon...hopefully within a day or so, eh? ;)


----------



## dairymomma

Wowzers, do we have the good news abounding in this place today! Gotta love it. :)

Tasha-Woohoo on that scan! 

Ginny-not long now and you'll be holding your LO. 

Ab-FX that baby comes sooner rather than later.

Sheffie-She's adorable! Love the name too. I bet you are on :cloudnine: right now.


----------



## Tia30

Hi all, 

Thank you for your sweet comments.

Great photo Tasha. Have my 20 week scan on the 19th, decided to find out the sex this time. What happened with Laurie has put me off not knowing. 

When she was born I expected the midwife to say it's a boy or girl as we had wanted to surprise. But they refused to say, we could clearly see it was a little girl, after all ee were in the third trimester. But she said only a coroner could confirm the sex and until then it was up to us to decide. Not quite sure why that bothered me so much but it seems stuck with me.

am being admitted for x 2 a day obs from 26 weeks. Will be glad to be admitted. 

Am now feeling movement, so feeling a little better but I know the anxiety will remain the same. 

Keeping everything crossed for everyone. 

Hopefully 2015 is the year I get to finally bring a baby home with me xx


----------



## hopeful23456

gorgeous girl and love her name sheffie!! congrats!

Tasha - love the scan pic, saw it on my phone before leaving this morning for work and couldn't stop smiling :)


----------



## Tasha

D I was reading the other day that the odds of loss after ten weeks and hb seen goes down to 0.05% it might be different for you with history (it def is for me, mine are way higher odds) but still probably good stats.

Thanks ummi.

Thank you newly. I will also be stalking for rainbow updates from Ginny and ab :haha:

Wow ab, when things get going it will probably happen quickly. Must be frustrating for you now though. Are you trying anything to kick start it? Nipple stimulation is the only thing that helped me but you have to do it for a while.

Thank you wookie and dairy.

Omg Tia that's horrific. I didn't know with Honey but they told me straight away. Clearly that mw was a dick! I knew with RR but they still confirmed and she was 24 weeks and size of a 19 week baby. I understand why it put you off though. I've everything crossed for you.

Thank you hopeful. How are you doing?


----------



## ab75

Thanks ladies. 
Both girls were quick, dd1 90mins and dd2 50mins start to finish so fully expecting this little man to be the same. 

Been doing nip stim Tasha but only for about half an hour at a time. When the girls go to bed tonight I am going to try it for a couple of hours as I do get intense cramps with it xx


----------



## Tasha

Ooooh fab I have quick births too!

Sounds like it could work with more time then :)


----------



## petitpas

Sheffie, what a lovely little girl and such a beautiful name. Congratulations and I hope you are recovering well!

Ab, Ginny. Which one of you is going first? :haha: So exciting! 
Also sending big reassurance :hug: that all will be well.

Tasha, lovely lovely scan. :cloud9:

Tia, that was unnecessarily harsh from the midwife. I wonder whether she had a bad experience where parents were given the wrong info as it isn't always as clear? Still, she didn't have to put it that way :growlmad:
Personally, I like knowing beforehand as I can sort through clothes and names in advance :thumbup:

AFM, my section is now booked for 39w exactly. I really hope she doesn't come earlier!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Sheffie, she's absolutely beautiful!!! Congrats!! :happydance:

Good Luck Ginny!! 

Awesome scan Tasha!!

Good luck Ab, coming soon!!

Tia, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I pray this is your rainbow.


----------



## Tasha

That's what I thought too Pip but like you say still no need to be harsh with it.

Soooooo exciting, three weeks today :dance: btw happy 36 weeks.


----------



## hopeful23456

i'm doing good Tash just busy all the time and tired :) the kids are 2.5 now, just had their well check visit at the dr and all is good.


----------



## Tasha

Not surprising with two toddlers :hugs: I can't believe they're 2.5, crazy how fast it goes x


----------



## petitpas

Aw, hopeful, I bet the chatter in your house is hilarious! Do the two of them team up when trying to charm you into something such as giving out chocolates?


----------



## mowat

So much good news here today! 

Scan tomorrow afternoon---can't wait to see them again!


----------



## DSemcho

petitpas said:


> Sheffie, what a lovely little girl and such a beautiful name. Congratulations and I hope you are recovering well!
> 
> Ab, Ginny. Which one of you is going first? :haha: So exciting!
> Also sending big reassurance :hug: that all will be well.
> 
> Tasha, lovely lovely scan. :cloud9:
> 
> Tia, that was unnecessarily harsh from the midwife. I wonder whether she had a bad experience where parents were given the wrong info as it isn't always as clear? Still, she didn't have to put it that way :growlmad:
> Personally, I like knowing beforehand as I can sort through clothes and names in advance :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, my section is now booked for 39w exactly. I really hope she doesn't come earlier!

Is it you are just wanting the C-section instead or is there a complication with if she decides to come earlier?



mowat said:


> So much good news here today!
> 
> Scan tomorrow afternoon---can't wait to see them again!

Yay!! I love scans!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lots of scans lately! Yay!
Made me realise mine is in 2 days time. I hope we'll be able to know the gender and especially that the worry they had about the baby's kidneys being slightly bigger than expected is nothing.


----------



## DSemcho

I had one at 6+5 and I probably won't get another until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks :( I was wanting 1 more at 9/10 weeks just to see an actual baby you know? lol


----------



## Sheffie

A little down tonight because the hospital had to take Lydia to sit under lights because her bilirubin levels were too high (she has jaundice). It's the first time she's been away from me since they patched me up after the c-section. Still having a rough time moving, but feeling generally well otherwise. My poor baby has low blood sugar levels though and has to get her blood checked every 2-3 hours. She is too tired to breastfeed also &#128542; I've been pumping and trying often, but with all her other little issue we've been forced to give her formula to keep her healthy. It's stressful and I should see a night of her being in the nursery as a blessing of needed rest, but it just makes me cry knowing I can't hold her. I never thought I'd be the over attached mom type, but here I am crying if she even leaves the room for a few hours! I guess all that hard work getting her here makes me never want to let her go. I know that her being so sleepy and not fussy is dangerous, but it also makes her seem just so sweet and cuddly all the time. Love her so much!


----------



## petitpas

Aw, Sheffie, I hope it isn't long before you have your little miss back in your arms :hugs:
It's not the end of the world to supplement a bit of formula today. You can still breastfeed her if you want to. Hopefully, she'll be more energetic soon and she will feed better.

D, I'm on a very high dose of blood thinners every 12h (not only due to my losses but also because I am at high risk of developing a dvt). Unfortunately, this means that I cannot have an anaesthetic in my spine for at least 24h since my last injection and I am at risk of bleeding more. So basically, if I go into labour and things aren't completely straightforward I can't have an epidural or forceps. It would have to be an energency section under general anaesthetic, which carries more risks (baby could have breathing difficulties due to the medication used, a higher risk of bleeding followed by a higher risk of clotting etc.). It is much better to plan ahead and stop the injections in advance. It worked very well with my son and we enjoyed the birth immensely! My recovery was very good, too. So we are aiming for the same this time, too.


----------



## wookie130

Ditto what petitpas said about nursing...a bit of supplementation can help your bfing relationship...it will raise her blood sugar enough to have the energy to try to feed from the breast. I know how hard it is to be away from your baby, even for an hour! I sent Oscar to the nursery the last night I was in the hospital...my husband stayed home with our daughter that evening, so I was alone, and I didn't trust myself to be able to get in and out of bed all night to tend to him in his isolette the way he needed me to...plus, I wanted some rest before I took him home the next day. It WAS hard! I ended up being up all night missing him and worrying about him anyway, so...yeah. LOL! As soon as 7 a.m. came around, I took my walker, and shuffled slowly down the long hallway to the nursery, and pushed him back to my room in his isolette myself. We've been inseparable since, believe me! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

Yay for scan Mowat and ummi.

Sheffie :hugs: it doesn't make you over attached, just a normal mommy with normal instincts of being close to her baby. I hope she is back with you soon.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Sheffie, your little daughter is gorgeous! 

Good luck tomorrow Ginny :)

Tasha, that's fantastic news & a lovely scan :)

Hope you get great scans Mowat & Ummi.

FX for your little prince appearing soon Ab!

AFM, had my scan yesterday. Baby is measuring another 5 days behind now, 9 in total, so they've put my dates back. Midwives nor other medical relations/friends are concerned as everything looks healthy, but I am - I know my dates are exact so I don't understand why the baby is so small although there's a good hb &plenty of movement. They're giving me another scan in 2 weeks, but that's for my benefit, not theirs. So I've put off announcing for now.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Sheffie, I would be the same way not wanting my baby to be taken away from me. But she will be ok and you have the rest of your life to spend with her. It's ok she's getting some formula, it will help her to grow and want to nurse. Hang in there.

Squip34, I am praying all is ok with your little one. If the doctors aren't worried at this point, that's a good sign. Hang in there.

I have a question for you ladies...I am with a new doctor this time around and I asked to have my HCG/Progesterone levels checked in the meantime for peace of mind because I don't have my first doctor's appointment until January 26th which puts me at 8 weeks and I've never made it that far before (5 1/2 and 6 weeks). The receptionist said she prefers to wait until the 8 week mark because that way when they do an ultrasound it's more accurate with what is actually going on. So she submitted the request so I could go to the lab and have my levels checked and she only requested one draw? Is this normal? The lab lady said some doctors only do one check and then whatever the results are determine if they think another check is necessary or not?? With my old doctor I guess he only checked them the first time when I started spotting and the second time he did check them twice because I had miscarried previously but I still mc. So I guess I need to know if it's important or not? I guess maybe it doesn't matter because if I'm going to mc again it's going to happen whether they're checked once or twice right?


----------



## Squig34

Well you're right that if someone is going to mc, it won't matter how many times their levels have been checked, but the doc won't be able to check hcg doubling without 2 checks. Progesterone only needs checked once though. Hopefully this one will work out for you though & you'll get to that 8 week scan & see a healthy baby :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks Squig34, I'm going to call and ask them about that this morning. Maybe if all looks good the first time they just don't check again. Who knows? :shrug:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hmmm... with my rainbow I had levels checked every 48 hours. My progesterone started out good at a level of 20 something then drastically dropped to 8.3 within a week. Doubling/rising HcG is a good indicator if the pregnancy is progressing smoothly before the pregnancy is big enough to monitor via ultrasounds. And with a history of loss I would definitely want my progesterone monitored. I really believe upping my dose of progesterone is what let me carry my daughter to term.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah we'll see newlywedtzh. I called my doctor's office to ask about this and they said she likes to do one check and if all looks well then she normally won't do another check...but if there is any question with the results she will do another check. I guess some doctors only check them once because regardless of how many times they are checked if you are going to mc you are going to mc. One of my friends lives in Canada and they never check the levels more than once initially. She said she does not know of anyone who has ever had a 2nd check. Even her friend who had 2 mc only had one initial check. My progesterone levels were checked on CD21 in a non-pregnant cycle and my body is producing it at normal levels on it's own, so my doctor doesn't feel supplementing me would do anything do to this fact. So I have to go with what she believes, I can only do what I can do I guess. It's in God's hands.


----------



## wookie130

You will want more than one draw, within 48 hours of each other, to determine if your doubling rate indicates a viable pregnancy thus far, Mrs. R. Before I knew I was actually pregnant already with my son, I had a 21-day progesterone test done, to see if my DH and I would be needing Clomid for that cycle to conceive...well, it was low, at an 8, and once I got my BFP (shockingly) at 9 dpo, I went on vaginal progesterone suppositories that same day. I hope this helps!

Squig, I do have everything crossed that all is well with your LO! Maybe you just have a little tinker in there...my daughter always measured behind, and she was always just a small little girl from the time she was born also!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you wookie130. From some research I've done and speaking to different people it sounds like some doctors don't do two checks. If all is well then those numbers are most likely fine. So we'll see how it goes. I've had my numbers checked 48 hours apart before and they almost doubled and I still mc'd, so it's either yes my numbers are doubling or no they're not. I can't change how that's going to work. The progesterone maybe, but it is normal when I'm not pregnant and we'll see what it is now that I am pregnant and go from there.


----------



## wookie130

I guess I'd push to have more than one draw anyway, Mrs. R. You have experienced 2 consecutive early losses, and by having more than one hcg blood draw done, it does provide some reassurance...having a base number really does not give you a lot of information about which direction the pregnancy may be going. There is a lot of variation about where your hcg levels can be at this point, but the more important details about viability lies within how those levels are increasing, and the rate at which they're doubling, etc. 

If you're fine having one draw, and don't feel terribly reassured by having it done more than once, that's another thing, I guess. But seeing as you have a history of miscarriage, I would hope your medical practitioners could see how this information could provide some comfort or peace of mind to you. You're right...what will be will be, and at this stage, little can be done to change the outcome, particularly if your progesterone levels are fine - it does just turn into a wait-and-see type thing. But, I know that getting those quantitative hcg levels done 48 hours apart was a huge comfort for me!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you wookie130. Yeah I'm going to wait and see what they are and then decide whether I want another one done or not.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. I have been Mia for a while. Grieving and just trying to get a handle on life. I lost the last baby, my dj got hurt and was out of work for 2 months, I lost my 5 year old nephew and then I lost my aunt on Christmas Day. To say the least it's been a hell of a ride. So that was miscarriage #5. I finally had my first appt with the rmc today. He was very nice. He and his wife also had a child and them lost 5 babies before having their second so it's nice to have someone who understands. He actually said to my DH you'll get to the point where you either won't want to have sex or she'll end up getting your tubes tied if you don't try to figure this out. it was so nice to have a man who understood and could tell my husband so he understood. So he's going to rerun some of the blood test I've arty had done as well as add some more he's also going to treat me and my husband in case we have Uroplaseamea? I already had a hysteroscopy so if the one that he sees is up to par he won't repeat that he has a couple things he'd like to try so I feeling kind of hopeful he's going to go over my labs and hysteroscopy results and give me a call with the second step. When I walked in he said welcome my problem child. He said it was strange to see a healthy 24 yr old who has been successful having children all of a sudden not be able to. He said he also may try a course of steroids and aspirin and see what happens I don't know I guess we'll find out what he call


----------



## mowat

Scan yesterday went well---I had my favourite tech, the one that actually talks! Everything looked good. Baby A was measuring right on and baby B was a week ahead. She didn't say how my cervical length looked, but she implied it was alright. So nice to start of the year with good news!


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-wondering how things were going for you. Hopefully this doctor finds out what's wrong and you get your rainbow soon.

Mowat-wonderful scan news! Sounds like you may have a couple of good sized babies in there.

AFM-Starting off the new year with two obvious pink lines on a cheapie that just confirmed yesterday's faint FRER lines. Going by opks, I'm 13dpo and AF isn't due til tomorrow or Saturday so this is one of my earliest bfps. But I've had spotting for 3 days now (never had it before though I know it could just be IB) and honestly I'm not sure how I feel about this. I waffle back and forth between hopeful happiness and 'oh great, not again'. It's hard to approach this when I wanted a few months at least before we revisited the ttc question but thanks to my cycle going wonky and an oopsie two weeks ago, I'm back in the first tri just 6 months after LO was born. Guess we'll see what happens now. My plan is to start baby aspirin today and get in for a blood test either tomorrow or Tuesday. (Monday I'm out of town the whole day so won't be able to do it then.) Once my numbers come back, I'll probably get my prescription for progesterone and have the dr order a viability scan for 7 weeks. FX I make it that far...


----------



## DSemcho

Dairy I was the same way when I got this BFP. They never stayed more than 6 days, and the morning of my BFP we went on a wine tasting trip. I bought 8 bottles just in case it went south. That was on Thanksgiving and on Saturday I'll be9 weeks. FX'd everything goes well for you!


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, holy cow! How old is Rita now? Whoa! Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Florida: :hugs: hope the new doctor helps you figure out what's going on and finds a solution. 

Dairy: oh my! What a great news! Stick little one! Stick! It seems that you've got a great plan of action here!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations dairy xx


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy congrats. My youngest 2 are 1 year and 2 months apart. It was shocking but they are extremely close now. I pray all goes well. How's the lo?


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Dairy.


----------



## Tasha

Congrats dairy. Holding your hand x


----------



## Tasha

Mowat glad the scan went well.

I hope ab is okay x


----------



## Squig34

Great news Mowat. Congratulations Dairy!


----------



## DSemcho

Have any of you ladies ever got a throbbing light pain in your cervix before randomly??


----------



## wookie130

Dsemcho, yes. I've had the throbbiness while pregnant (in any trimester, really), and then there's the full-on stabbing-in-the-vagina that is lovingly referred to on the web as "lightening crotch." It's one of the various oddities that can happen in pregnancy...:rofl:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes Dsemcho I've had it too, with ds2 and this one as well. 
Wookie: I didn't know it had that name on the web! How sexy...! :/

I'm happy to tell you girls that I am team PINK!
Just had my scan this morning. She was hiding again with her legs crossed, so the tech moved on to make other measurements, and it woke her up so she finally let us have a glimpse! 
I'm having another follow up scan at 34 weeks because the kidneys are still big, but the tech reassured me that she was not worried about it at that point. 
So far all is well. Thank God. 
Next appointment is with the consultant on 12th jan.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks everyone. Today I'm leaning more towards hopeful as my FRER came up right away, when I'm sick I'm SICK, and my boobs feel slightly heavy. Signs are looking good thus far except for the faint spotting yet. But it's not getting me down. I'm going to enjoy this for as long as I'm pg this time round-whether it's 9 weeks or 9 months, I'm pg* right now*. And hopefully, I'll get my first consecutive success, right? :thumbup:

Mowat-Rita is 6 months today. Yeah, it's fast. And it's all the more funny because it is thanks to an honest to gosh Oopsie. But ain't that how it goes? :haha:

Florida-this will be my closest gap (14 months) but it's not all that surprising really. My sis has 5 kids 11-13 months apart and her 6th and 7th are/will be (she's due end of the month with #7) 18 months from the previous baby so there is the family history for close babies. And I've tended to get pg sooner rather than later. What makes this so shocking is that we honestly weren't trying but my cycle randomly went to 5 weeks instead of the usual 4 and BAM, two pink lines.

DSemcho-yep, had that too. I'm already getting squiggly, niggly little zaps here and there and I'm only 14dpo! :haha:

Ummi-congrats on being Team Pink! I'm not finding out as usual (if I make it that far) because DH doesn't like to know but I used the chinese gender predictor with LO and it was right. Tried to double check DS and DD1 too and if I did my calculations right, it was right for them too. So that's as close to 'finding out' as I'll get this time round too. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's the way to go Dairy! PMA all the way. One day at a time, then one little step at a time and you'll get there! Sticky thoughts!
I had to find out! (And tbh I baby would hide again this time, because she started with her legs crossed like last time, but the pokings and prodings of the scan woke her up and she showed us everything). After 2 boys, I really wanted to know. Had I have one of each already I'd have kept it a surprise though. And it is probably going to be my last one (though an oopsie like yours would be very welcome), dealing with infertlity for nearly 15 years and recurrent miscarriages for the past 3 years has taken its toll on me. So I'll be more than happy with what I have.


----------



## floridamomma

Tasha I'm so glad to see you with a little one aboard. Pray all goes well


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say Congratulations to everyone w Great News!!

Also wanted to update that my HCG finally started dropping after reaching 577 B4 Christmas it is now in the Negative range so hopefully we will get a fresh start in 2015!!

Hope everyone has a great Year!!


----------



## petitpas

Sis4us, fingers crossed this is the year for you fxfxfxfx

Dsemcho, all kinds of weird feelings happen in early pregnancy. I was surprised this time round as I thought I'd been all stretched out with going full term with ds in the past but no, twinges and cramps and shooting and whatnot were back on the menu. If you are ever concerned you can ask for a uti check as they are quite common but seem to present differently to when you're not pregnant. 

Dairy, every baby deserves some excitement and I also think it is a good sign. I felt much more relaxed with an inner sense of it'll be ok (of course mixed with PAL angst from time to time, too, that's inevitable) with both ds and this one. It's like my body knew I was finally on the right treatment and the baby was viable. 

Ummi, congratulations on team pink! So exciting but I personally find it a bit of an adjustment coming to terms with so much pink. I think it will take me dressing her up in person to get used to the colour :haha: Will you be profiting from the sales to start kitting her out? I received a delivery from John Lewis today. So cute! :cloud9:

Hi Florida! :hugs: I'm sorry you lost so many people in your life last year. I hope 2015 is a lot more gentle with you :hugs:

AFM, the little miss has been making me so uncomfortable today. All afternoon and early evening she was squashing my bladder to the point that I was having painful shooting urges to pee but could only get a few drops out at a time (and that was with the skiing position!). She really left no room for my bladder to fill.
Then she decided to move. A lot. My bladder has felt the relief but she was wriggling and squirming her way towards a transverse position, it seems. There's no room, lady! Her bum kept and still keeps poking out really uncomfortably. :bunny: It feels a bit like a BH at first because of the hardness but then I realise that other parts of my bump are soft. It's just that she's playing alien or dancing again. Who knows :shrug:
I'm a bit shocked that I've got another 17.5 days to go so she's due to grow another lb or more. There really is no room!

Has anyone heard from Ginny or ab, btw?


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Florida.

Ummi sooooo exciting.

Pip, there's an update in Ginny's journey x


----------



## loeylo

Congrats to all the ladies with good news!!

Might be joining you all soon - cd24 with irregular cycles but pretty sure I ovulated on cd14 and I have mild cramping and feel pregnant, but time will tell ...! Testing on cd28ish as my last cycle was 33 days but I'm typically 28 days!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats on all the wonderful news! Also praying for you ladies who need it.

I have a question for you ladies with your experiences...

My first HCG level check was 12-30 and was 802. My second one was 01-02 and was 1250. There was about 62 hours in between draws. First one done at about 5:45pm and today's done at about 7:45am. My number did not double and I'm terrified to say the least. I know they say 48-72 hours and I was about 10 hours shy of that, but still. The nurse said my doctor wasn't concerned when I asked about it, but I'm still not feeling very good about it. I was told I could set up an ultrasound next week after the nurse gave me my second number. Please let me know what you ladies think. Thank you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I wouldn't worry about it at that point. I know that some ladies don't double exactly and end up having healthy babies. If I were you I'd accept the scan, just to put your mind at rest. 
What about your blood clotting test? Did you get the results yet?


----------



## petitpas

MrsR, those numbers are absolutely fine. 
Look on here:https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
From about 1200 onwards the doubling time is much slower so you are well within the normal range. Trust your doctor! 

You can usually start seeing something on a scan from about an hcg of 1,200 onwards. So go for it! Say hello to your baby :wave:


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-with LO, I had two draws where the doubling time was 48 hours. Once I crossed 300, it dropped and got slower with each check. At 5 weeks, it was only 1800 and my dr was predicting miscarriage. But LO stuck around and she's now a 6 month old. Hang in there.


----------



## ab75

I'm here. STILL not had him!! Xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh no :hugs: you must be so fed up.


----------



## wookie130

Ab- Frickin' frack, girl!!! Praying you have that little stinker in the next few days! :hugs:

Mrs R- It really is a wait-and-see thing! I'm sending you positive vibes all over, and pray this is your rainbow! :)


----------



## hopeful23456

Mrsr-I think they are fine but the next one you should know more too. mine with the twins second beta didn't double till 60 hours
First beta was 13 dpo second was at 15 dpo

AB - hope he comes soon! Are u from SD?


----------



## ab75

I am totally fed up. False labour almost every night! !
Hopeful, I'm in Scotland xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ab: hope this baby comes sooner rather than later! Ds2 was 10 days overdue and I was sooo fed up in the end! I hope you wont go last due date and you get to meet LO soon.


----------



## DSemcho

Whew thanks for putting my mine at ease lol. I didn't think I'd get lightning vagina til later on! 

Ummi- congrats on a little girl!!

Dairy - yay! I hope it sticks this time! Fx'd!

Mrs. R- I hope the levels do what they should for you! 

Ab - I hope he come soon lol. The last tri sounds miserable lol.

AFM - hit 9+1 and I'm confident if I were skinny I'd be showing Lolol. Get a sharp stab when I stand up to fast, and I want cereal all the time (except right now I want a sub). Appt this Friday, but I know they won't be able to hear a hb with the Doppler because A) tipped uterus and B) I'm overweight lol. So I'll buy one for myself and use it then. Also any thoughts on the blood test that checks baby's chromosomes and detects gender? I heard they only pull from mom.


----------



## petitpas

D, I was going to pay for one of those tests but my doctor suggested going for the normal bloods at 12w first and only paying if the results were worrisome. They came back fine and we found out the gender around 16w on a scan. 
The new tests are supposed to be very reliable so if have access to one go for it!


----------



## Tasha

That's basically what happens at our hospital. Uk generally you have to pay for that test privately but my hospital is doing research on it (NHS obviously has to have it's own research done even if approved in other countries), so you have the nt scan and blood tests done and then if those come back at 1 in 1000 or higher then you get offered that blood test, if you get 1 in 250 or higher you get offered the amino or the blood test. I think Pip's suggestion is a good one.

I'm thirteen weeks today, no more steroids and a scan tomorrow. IM terrified, it's the first scan at that hospital since the scan RR died at, I just hope it is not the same room!


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-hope everything goes okay and you have a wonderful scan. Can you request they put you in a different room before they do the scan? Oh and happy 13 weeks! :happydance:

Ab-that stinker...I think someone needs an eviction notice tacked to the front door. :haha: 

AFM-sicky feeling right now and was a bit crampy last night. Seems like every other night I feel a bit more sick and crampy and the next morning my lines have gotten darker so I think that's when baby is having a mini-growth spurt. I also found some progesterone leftover from LO and there should be enough to get me through til the blood test confirms pg as long as the results come in the day after. Totally forgot how dizzy this dosage makes me! Oy. And oddly enough, I'm not nervous about being pregnant at all anymore. I'm more nervous about what my mom and m-i-l are going to say when they find out how quick this happened and terrified of what life will be like with a 5.5 yr old, a 4 year old, a 14 month old, and a newborn! That's just GOT to be a good sign, right? :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Dairy...here I thought I was busy with 2 under 2. Whoa, you will definitely have your hands full!


----------



## mowat

We'll be thinking of you tomorrow Tasha!

That does sound like a handful Dairy---should be fun though!


----------



## DSemcho

petitpas said:


> D, I was going to pay for one of those tests but my doctor suggested going for the normal bloods at 12w first and only paying if the results were worrisome. They came back fine and we found out the gender around 16w on a scan.
> The new tests are supposed to be very reliable so if have access to one go for it!

One of the reasons I want to get the blood test that determines gender is because we find out what it is literally 3 weeks before we move from Turkey back to the US, and my coworkers want to do a baby shower for me. I'd rather know sooner so that they can do it, and we can ship the stuff back to the states with our household goods.


----------



## ab75

Tasha, good luck today. Hope you have an amazing scan xx

Thanks ladies, been crampy since yesterday but this little boy is not wanting to come out xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ab: th only thing that made ds2 come out was a long long walk in the woods (for 2-3 hours), and the next day I started to have contractions.


----------



## ab75

Thanks Ummi. I have been walking every day, not for as long as that though. I don't like walking too far due to my quick labours xx


----------



## petitpas

That would be taking natural birth to its extreme. I can just imagine you rubbing your back against a tree in the middle of the woods during contractions :rofl:


----------



## dairymomma

Ab-poor you! Do you have errands to run in town? With Rita, I got things clicking along by walking through Walmart and the grocery store. I noticed that whenever my BH started getting strong, I'd stop and rest so I started walking through them. They really picked up in intensity and didn't stop after that. Rita was born the next morning. 

AFM-won't be out of town today after all. Our temp is hovering around -16F and DH can't come with me so he nixed me going on my own with the kids. He doesn't want me driving 2.5 hours in extreme cold without him in case something happens. So I'm going to run some errands in a nearby town instead. Not what I wanted but it actually works out better because now I can have my bloods done sooner. I called the dr and he ordered labs today and repeat on Wednesday, progesterone prescription will be waiting at the pharmacy, and DH can take the older kids so I can get my shopping done in peace for once. And FRER let me down a little this morning. I tested before I called the dr because I figured it didn't pay to waste his or my time if my lines were getting lighter. Well, they aren't lighter but they sure aren't darker either. They are the exact same as the one I did 3 days ago. :shrug: I know this can mean nothing so I'm just going to do the labs and try to not test anymore. FX I can avoid the hpt aisle when I'm at Walmart later today. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies so much for the reassurance. I've literally been in a panic all weekend. I need to try to relax. I've been continuing to take pregnancy tests and they've all been nice and dark. I got a 3+ on a digital yesterday at 4 weeks 6 days. That was nice to see. I'm going to do the ultrasound on Wednesday. I'll be about 5 1/2 weeks is all, so I'm hoping to at least see that the baby is in the right place and it all looks normal at this point. I've been having a dull ache in my right groin for a few days. Sometimes it goes away and if I'm not sitting down thinking about it, I don't notice it. It literally feels like if you over stretched your groin or something. Weird. Again, thank you ladies for your reassurance, it means more to me then you all know.


----------



## Tasha

Ahhh ab :hugs:

Dairy glad you got your bloods sorted.

MrsR that sounds like normal aches to me.

Afm- my scan was fab. I told her I was anxious and why so she promised she wouldn't go silent. She didn't, she spenty forty minutes going through everything, hb, spine, arm, legs, feet, hands, stomach, face etc. the umbilical cord, blood flow, where the cord was implanted in the placenta, just loads. Neck measurement was 2.3 so that's good. Baby was perfect size so official EDD is exactly the same as my dates. She gave me five photos too, will upload in a sec.


----------



## hopeful23456

so happy to hear that Tasha!

mrsR - glad you are feeling better and I think those sound like normal pains to me


----------



## ab75

Yay Tasha, that's fantastic news xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

You ladies have all said good things about my HCG numbers, but on another thread a lady was like. "Oh that's not good they didn't double and therefore I would expect the worse." Thanks a lot lady, now I'm freaking out again after I just felt better reading what you guys had to say here. Why do some ladies do that? She didn't have to say that to me. She obviously doesn't get it.


----------



## hopeful23456

that lady can suck it :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

LOL!! Thank you hopeful!! I so wanted to say something to her, but I didn't. I can't believe she said it like that!! :dohh: Way to be an absolute bitch. Excuse my language.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: that's wonderful! I'm so happy for you!!

MrsR: sorry about that lady on the other thread. Even if someone thinks it's not going to be positive news, there are other ways of putting things. 
As for your scan, you may not see a hb yet, but you should at least see a gestational sac. I had a scan at 5w and we saw the sac. Tbh, it was not looking good (but the doctor was wonderful and did not tell me her fears), and 2 weeks later we saw a perfect hb! That's when she (the doctor) told she did fear the worst because of the way the sac looked, and she was genuinely happy for me. So don't worry, you're doing whatever is in your ability for this little bean. Will be thinking of you on wednesday. P


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much Ummi2boyz. I totally agree...if that lady truly feels that way she could have said it in a totally different way. My anxiety has been so horrible and then to read something like that was awful.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Stick to this thread MrsR- positivity goes a long way ;) We all know how it feels. 

dairy- Wow!! Fingers crossed:):)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm going to newlywedtzh. Thank you so much. Do any of you ladies get random aches in your ovary areas? Not pain, just twings of a ache every now and then?


----------



## hopeful23456

Yes, I had those and cramps too, pretty much thought it was going to be over all the time. But, they are 2.5 now ;)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Ok great!! Thank you hopeful!!! Yeah I'm sure it's just my uterus adjusting along with everything else. But of course any little thing has scared me with my history. I've been like "oh my gosh is it ectopic??" even though I'm not at high risk for one, let alone ever had one. Just scare myself into the worst possible outcome. I'm so bad like that.


----------



## hopeful23456

I think at the beginning we all freak out all the time


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Seriously hopeful...I copied what that lady said to me...here it is...

Septie

Mrs Reineke,

I am so sorry to hear. I put your numbers into a doubling time calculator, and it comes up as almost 97 hours doubling time. I'm afraid that is really bad news; no chance for a good outcome really, based on what I've read (I did a lot of research into doubling times with my first loss in the spring)... I'd prepare for the worst. Repeated losses are so terrible. 

I replied back to her to let her know she should not talk like this to women who are going through what I currently am and that I have other ladies telling me their experiences with my situation and everything turned out fine. I was nice, but let her know that she shouldn't go this route in the future when she's replying to someone who is so fragile right now. I still cannot believe she wrote this to me!


----------



## wookie130

How utterly uncalled for, Mrs R! I would gave said, "Thanks a lot, Dr. Dumbass." But I'm pretty rude like that, so yeah. Lol!


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-brilliant scan news! Glad everything went well and LO is looking good. 

MrsR-if you go by doubling time alone, ALL of my children wouldn't be here. Yet I have a DS and 2 DD. With LO, my hCG started out so low (38 at 13dpo) that my former dr was predicting miscarriage already. After the second blood draw, my numbers stopped doubling every 2 days so she amped up her 'miscarriage' talk. Well, I switched drs and LO is here to prove that meanie she was wrong. I would try not to worry because it's been my experience that hCG stops doubling every 48 hours (for me anyway) once I'm over 1500. As long as there is a healthy rise, I'm guessing it's fine. There will always be the doubters out there but there's more than one of us who can prove that "doubling time" argument wrong. :hugs:

AFM-and so start the arm pokes...Isn't it just my luck that I need to be jabbed so much for my pregnancies and my veins are teeny/tiny, very deep in my elbow, and they like to roll just as the lab tech sticks me? Luckily this tech was pretty good and she got it in one but she went through the muscle with a bigger gauge needle than I like so I'm going to have a decent bruise tomorrow. I just wish they'd listen to me when I say I need a finer needle. The bruising is a dead giveaway that I'm pg because why else would I have purple spots in my elbows? :dohh:


----------



## mowat

Sorry Mrs. R. Some people seem to have no idea what they're saying!

So happy for you Tasha! And so nice the tech made the whole process easier for you---some people get it.


----------



## ab75

Mrs R, wow!! What a pessimistic bitch. Some people just like to cause others misery. Don't listen to her.

Happy due date to me. Never thought I'd be saying that! ! Seriously baby you can come out now xx


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> You ladies have all said good things about my HCG numbers, but on another thread a lady was like. "Oh that's not good they didn't double and therefore I would expect the worse." Thanks a lot lady, now I'm freaking out again after I just felt better reading what you guys had to say here. Why do some ladies do that? She didn't have to say that to me. She obviously doesn't get it.

Oh Mrs. R! I hope it wasn't on the FB where you posted there :( I know my doc was concerned when mine didn't double from 6489 in 48 hours (it went to 9700(ish)), but it turned out to be fine so far!



ab75 said:


> Mrs R, wow!! What a pessimistic bitch. Some people just like to cause others misery. Don't listen to her.
> 
> Happy due date to me. Never thought I'd be saying that! ! Seriously baby you can come out now xx

Happy due day!!!!!!




Nothing really new here except I have my WIC appointment tomorrow and then on Friday a doctor's appointment. I'm going to ask for the panorama blood test, I'm not 100% all it detects, however cerebral palsy runs on my mother's side of the family (my aunt and a cousin) and my dad's mother has some kind of handicap but we are not sure what it is.


----------



## petitpas

What a fab scan, Tasha!

MrsR, I'm sorry this lady scared you unnecessarily. I really don't think there is anything wrong with your numbers! I have to admit, though, that if I seriously did believe you were headed towards another miscarriage I would probably be honest and say something. I hope I'd be a bit more gentle about it, mind!

D, I don't think the test looks for cerebral palsy. The way I understand it often CP is due to an injury in the womb or during delivery although apparently thrombophilia is a risk factor, which I've only just heard about.

AFM ( ab, look away now! ) I was contracting every 5-6 mins yesterday evening. I called the hospital, didn't take my injection and took a bath, which totally stopped them for a while and they have been irregular since. They came on stronger when I was walking around so maybe I could have pushed things. I'm not ready yet, though. I haven't packed my bag :haha:. My hospital was diverting so this one was much further away. Also, I would really like to have the section performed by my consultant. So I'm holding out until my section date in two weeks' time.


----------



## ab75

petitpas, I am jealous, lol. Really crampy today here, bath stopped them a bit but still getting irregular cramps and tightenings, same as the last 10 days!! Good luck to you xx


----------



## dairymomma

Ab-poor you. I've never made it past 38 weeks so I can't commiserate with being Due due but I can send virtual :hugs: in an attempt to squeeze baby into coming out. (Did it help? :haha:)

Petit-FX you can wait til your section date if that's what you want.

AFM-Trying to make healthier food choices this time round. I'm still 10lb from my pre-baby weight with LO and that was way overweight to begin with and I'm determined NOT to gain 40lb again. Mid-afternoon seems to be my downfall though and I'm ravenous. I can handle smaller portions and more frequent meals during the rest of the day but it feels like I am starving no matter how much I eat from 1pm to about 4pm.

Edit-just checked my test results and my hCG yesterday at 1:30pm was 126. So I'm def pregnant but now just to wait and see what the next draw shows. My first thought was that it was low but then I started thinking about it. 1. My hCG stays low and 2. I don't think I implanted until 11 dpo when I had red spotting and cramps. If you go by that, then 126 at 18dpo isn't all that bad. FX my next draw tomorrow shows a nice rise!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Your comments made me want to cry. For a good reason. Thank you all so much. You have no idea what it means to me to hear positive stories of similar experiences. I'm excited we have a couple of you ready to pop!!!!! :happydance: 

dairymomma, your number sounds just fine to me!! I had mine checked with my 2nd mc after I found out I was pregnant and my first number was only 44. So yours look wonderful!! Fingers crossed for you they rise wonderfully which I'm positive they will!! 

Another question for you all...because this time around I'm having some different symptoms then I had with either of my mcs. I get random cramping that isn't anything major just dull. But twice now I've had about a 15min spell of pretty intense cramping. Can't really tell if it's my uterus or intestinal, but it scares me. I haven't had any spotting just two episodes of them. Like last night they woke me up at 3am and were right in the middle at my pubic area. I thought I had to use the potty, but didn't, so I went back to bed. They calmed down and I fell asleep (about 15min approx from start to finish). Then I woke up at 6:30am and did have icky bathroom belly. So don't know if that was part of it or not. I was just wondering if any of you have had pretty good spells of cramping?


----------



## ab75

Mrs R I cramped a lot and was sure I was going to have another mc but I think it was just lo snuggling in and everything changing.

Dairy, I've never made it this far before either,lol, feels strange to me xx


----------



## petitpas

MrsR, I think cramping without bleeding is fine. Obviously, if you were doubled up in pain then you should head in ASAP to check for an ectopic but that doesn't seem to be the case and you are having a scan anyway :yipee:
These are all good signs that your body has realised it is pregnant and is making changes to accommodate a baby! 

Ab, 10 days? Urgh! I've been having constant BH since Saturday evening and I'm already tired of it :haha:

I hope it isn't much longer for you now! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies, so I got a 3+ on a clear blue weeks estimator yesterday and then I took one today to make sure it still said 3+ and it said 2-3. I'm just going to prepare to mc I guess. I did drink 2 cups of tea and water before I took it, but I don't know. I had to leave work again because I am so stressed. I don't know. I think it's best for me to prepare for the worst at this point.


----------



## hopeful23456

mrsr - what time is your scan? can you take another test in the morning?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

It's at 10am. I don't have another digital test. Just regular ones. I had taken a cheap one over an hour prior to that one and it was still a dark line. I don't know.i just need to know tomorrow what to expect. I can't do this anymore.


----------



## petitpas

Those digis aren't that reliable. They work well as a yes no test but apart from that poo! One thing I've learned whilst stalking bnb for the past 5 years (oh dear - that long already!) is that this isn't an indication of whether you will miscarry or not. Your hcg is so high at this point that tests are just messed up. Go to the scan tomorrow. You should see a sac. Maybe inside it you will see a yolk sac. It's a tad early for a flutter, though, so don't get your hopes up. Just make sure it is an internal scan if you can. 
Fingers crossed you will be a little more reassured after your scan :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Frazer was born at 00:56 on 7th Jan. He is 10lb 7oz of perfect boy. Had a few niggles so mw came out at 1130pm to check me. Said i was still 3cm so i started pacing the floor. Had a few pains as he was back to back. Labour was 26 minutes. No pain relief. No stitches. We are so in love with our gorgeous little boy. Xx


----------



## mowat

Amazing news!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great news Ab! 
26 min! I want the same! Lol!

MrsR: ditto what petitpas said. Those tests are not reliable enough. 
Let us know how you scan goes. 
:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

MrsR - digi's vary so much, also if you took them at different times it could effect the outcome also.


----------



## petitpas

10lbs in 26 minutes?! No stitches?! That must be a record! Well done, ab and huge congratulations on the arrival of Frazer! :yipee::dance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## Tasha

Yaaaaaay congratulations on the arrival of Frazer, Ab :dance:


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Ab!!! Well done, you!


----------



## Squig34

At last Ab- congratulations!

Tasha, great news on your scan :) did I miss the pictures?

Ummi, congrats on team pink :)

FX for you, Dairy!

MrsR, good luck with your scan.

Petitpas, hope baby waits for your section then!

Nothing new with me, still got a week to wait til my next scan
It already feels like years since the last one, not just a week!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats ab! Slightly jealous of the 26 minutes as my labor was closer to 26 hours! lol Awesome news:)


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats ab! love his name, he's a big boy! can't wait to see pics

mrsr - really hoping the scan goes well today.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

It's about 8:30am here and I have to start drinking a bunch of water for my scan starting at 9am. Trying to remain calm and breathe. 

Ab, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: I can't believe you gave birth to a 10lb 7oz baby in 26min!!!! That's amazing!!! :thumbup: I can't wait to see him, I'm sure he's absolutely gorgeous!! Love his name too!!


----------



## ab75

Pics and birth story are in my journal ladies xx


----------



## ab75

Good luck mrs r xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much ab. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. R, good luck to you. I'm praying all is well with your pregnancy. Those digis...ugh. I had a few "trick" digis during my pregnancy with Oscar. Take that, coupled with bleeding episodes early on, and I was sure he was a goner. Well, the "threatened miscarriage" is sleeping away in his swing right now. LOL! But honestly, I do hope your story is similar, and not another loss. Praying for you, and looking forward to your update. At least today you'll know where everything stands.


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-Digis stink. I did one this morning thinking I'd like to see a 2-3 and it was still at 1-2. Boo. BUT I've also done a digi, gotten a 1-2, and my hCG was 236-well over the 200 threshold for 2-3. The biggest thing I've learned in my 7 years of fertility struggles is that hpts are no way to accurately gauge hCG levels because the amount of hCG in your wee can vary HUGELY from the amount in your blood. I did my digi thinking more that it'd be nice to just get rid of the thing so it's not staring me in the face every time I wee. Hang in there and I hope your scan goes amazing. (Oh, and I am not worried about the digi because my FRER lines are wondefully dark and my cheapie is double dark compared to yesterday. I KNOW my hCG has risen at least somewhat.)

Ab-Congratulations! And I'm a bit in awe. 26 min from 3cm to delivery? AND with a back to back 10lb baby?! Wowzers!

AFM- had my arm poke so now just waiting on the results. Should be in sometime this evening. FX they are nice and high.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I have a blob in there!! :happydance:

I'm in shock!! She started with an abdominal scan and she immediately saw the gestational sac. Then she did a vaginal one and we saw the gestational sac and yoke sac. She moved it around a bit and thought she could maybe see a hint of baby, but it's still just a tad early. I'm 5 weeks 2 days, but according to my gestational sac it's measuring 5 weeks 6 days which doesn't surprise me because I got my BFP at 9dpo. So I thought I was a bit ahead. She said that it may not be exact because baby isn't quite big enough to measure which gives a closer estimate, but it's close. I ovulated from my right side and have the corpus luteum cyst which is good, so that's probably where my aching is coming from. I'm waiting to hear from the nurse at my doctor's office as to what the next step is. She told me yesterday that the ultrasound techs normally don't say anything so she'd call me with the results. Thank God mine was amazing!! Now just praying this little one holds on!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Mrs R xx


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats mrsr!!!! my first scan was at 6+0 and there were hearbeats but I think you are too early to see that yet (and my dates were spot on as I had IUI). when is your next scan? so happy for the good news!! good point about the corpus luteum, totally forgot about those


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you hopeful and ab. I'm not sure yet when I will go in again. I am waiting for the nurse at my doctor's office to call me. Technically she's the one who would give me the results, but the ultrasound tech knew how worried I was. So once I talk to the nurse I will know the next step. Yeah hopeful, no heartbeat yet, but she kept thinking she may have seen a flicker of baby, but just couldn't verify it with me being 5 weeks 2 days or 5 weeks 6 days according to the gestational sac measurement. She was trying to show me what she was looking at, but I couldn't tell. LOL!! She was amazing. Very blessed to have a wonderful tech.


----------



## heart tree

Hi Mrs R, I've been keeping tabs on you from afar. Just wanted to say congrats on passing the first milestone. When I was 5+5 (or 5+4, cant remember exactly) with my keeper, they did a scan and saw an "irregular gestational sac and no yolk sac". They told me to get ready for another mc. 2 days later, at exactly 6 weeks I went to a different hospital and they saw a normal sac, yolk sac, fetal pole and a heartbeat. That was the day I started this thread a little over 3 years ago. You got GREAT news today. Everything sounds to be progressing nicely. I hope you can have another scan soon so you can hopefully see a beautiful hb. A few days can make all the difference in what they see this early in the pregnancy. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

heart tree, thank you so much for sharing your story with me. I am feeling very blessed right now and pray this little one continues to hang on and grow. I hope I can get another scan soon as well. We'll see what my nurse says.


----------



## hopeful23456

how has it been over 3 years Amanda!!!!! :)


----------



## heart tree

Mrs R, I've found it helpful to stress to the nurses and doctors my high anxiety due to my losses. I've read your posts and you sound like you also suffer from a high amount of anxiety with this new pregnancy (I think pretty much everyone who has joined this thread has felt that way.) Being very clear about my anxiety always got me the scans I needed to soothe my fears. 

Hopeful, it was 3 years ago on December 9th that we started this thread! Some days it feels like yesterday. I will always be grateful for the support on this thread and the friendships I made. I felt so out of control with fear and this was the only place I found refuge. 

Quick shout out to the rest of you, I'm cheering you all on. I read this thread regularly and am so thrilled that you all have found a home here. I wish all of you the best with your pregnancies. We all know too well what a long hard road it is to get here. xo


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah heart tree I think that's why the ultrasound tech told me everything even though my nurse said they normally don't say much and when they got the results back she'd call me and let me know the scoop. But as soon as the ultrasound tech came and got me she asked me how I was doing and I told her I was very nervous. She then asked me about my pregnancy and if I was having problems, so I told her this is my 3rd pregnancy and I mc'd the first 2. She knew I was really worried, so she literally told me everything she was looking at. Thank God for her because I'd still be waiting to hear from my doctor's office as they have not recieved the results yet!! I'd be freaking out still!!


----------



## petitpas

Hello Heart! How lovely of you to pop in! :hi:
I only just worked out that I started my pregnancy journey five years ago. Scary! :shock: 

Still, I do think it was worth it. I love my J to bits and your D looks positively scrumptious. 

MrsR, I'm so pleased your scan went well. It's exactly what one would hope to see at your gestation :thumbup:
Within the next week the heartbeat should become visible and if you hold out two weeks for your next scan you should even see a little beanie figure. It'll be much easier to recognise what you are looking at then, too.
Screw that digi, ey?! :winkwink:


----------



## dairymomma

Mrs-glad you are feeling better now that the scan is done. As petitpas put it oh so well, screw that digi, eh? :haha:

AFM-I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for my lab results to show up online. I have access to limited test results through a website and they posted my last bloods at 8:30pm Monday so I'm hoping they do the same today. I might just have to get off the computer tonight and check in the morning. I've logged into that site like 8 times in the last 15 minutes. :dohh: Impatient, can ya tell? But the odd thing is I'm not scared about the results. I KNOW it's good, I just want to see HOW good.


----------



## dairymomma

Ladies! Just checked my medical record website and was hoping for a nice rise to 250 or so to show I was doubling. Well, my hCG levels came back at *330*!! :happydance: It's more than doubled! First time I've EVER had that happen...I'm really thinking this baby is here to stay now. Going to call today to see when the dr wants to see me and get my scan set up for 7 weeksish. Now I'm off to find a ticker! Yay!


----------



## Squig34

Fab news both MrsR & Dairy :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Thank you petitpas, Squig and dairymomma. :hugs:

dairymomma, congrats on your number jumping up!! I still don't like that mine didn't. But it looks like I'm ok as of now. I've read that 1200 and over can take up to 96 hours to double and I went from 802 to 1250 in 62 hours, so maybe that's ok still???


----------



## petitpas

MrsR, if your numbers were still doubling very quickly that could also be cause for concern. They are doing exactly what they should be doing, though. Perfect! :thumbup: In any case, now that things are visible by scan hcg numbers are pretty much redundant. Did you find out when your next scan is? 

Dairy, lovely numbers! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

So now that there's a gestational sac and yoke sac on an ultrasound the hcg numbers don't really matter? Sorry, I don't know what to expect as I've never had this much going on before. :shrug:

I haven't found out yet when my next scan is. I called the radiology department today to find out if they've sent my ultrasound results to my doctor yet and the gal said they should get the report back today and then they will fax them to her. So at this point I'm waiting for them to get them and then the nurse will call me to let me know the next step. I hate trying to be patient. :growlmad:


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-this is the first time I've EVER had a jump like that so needless to say I'm stunned. (Also a little bit flabbergasted because DH pointed out that we both have twins in our families so maybe this big jump of mine means something else?? O_O :haha:) And I wouldn't worry about your numbers. Mine slowed dramatically after I crossed 1500 with all of my kids so far. At some point, your hCG starts to slow and if you look at a graph, it only shoots up crazy fast in the first few days/week. At your point, it's more about them rising steadily than it is about the number it jumps. And you've seen the sac and possibly baby already so that's HUGE. Absolutely HUGE. 

Haven't called the dr yet. I'm wanting to just absorb this happy, hopeful, giddy feeling for a bit before I start all the rollercoastering emotions I get when I start seeing the dr. Plan to call tomorrow instead and set up my appt for 7-8 weeks and see if he can get me in for a scan around that same time. I've decided to wait until I see him to get that set up though because I just want to enjoy this pg and scan make me nervous. Of course, if I start spotting or bleeding or anything, I'll get one asap but right now I'm actually okay with waiting a bit.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you dairymomma, I appreciate your information. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Fab news mrsR and Dairy! Yay! More rainbows on their way!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Ummi2boyz!! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Mrs R, I would think that hcg levels are now irrelevant now that things are becoming more visible via ultrasound...hcg levels are good indicators of viability prior to a scan.


----------



## ab75

Great news dairy xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Ok great wookie130. That makes me feel better. :hugs:

Just found out my doctor is going to have me do a follow up scan to continue to make sure things are progressing. I need to set it up for 2 weeks from now, so sometime the week of the 19th-23rd. We should see a heartbeat at that time if all is well. So I need to call the ultrasound department and get that set up. Now I can worry about that!! :dohh: Never a relaxing moment so far. :nope:


----------



## Miracle1902

Hi Ladies!

I just wanted to stop by and give a quick update. I wanted to do it sooner but I was sick due to hyperemesis and was in n out of the hospital. 

So I am about 12 weeks and just found out I am having a girl from the pan aroma test n I am so happy being this will be my only child n I've always wanted a girl. I haven't had any complications n the genetic test shows no signs of any abnormality so I feel very blessed.

Mrs: Congrat!! Good to hear you are expecting. Praying for a smooth pregnancy for you. I wouldn't worry too much about hcg. Even when my numbers were tripling my doc n ER were concern bc they say numbers shouldn't double so fast once it reaches the thousands. So as you can see it's never good enough . I was worried for the longest time bc I was thinking partial molar or Down syndrome. Honestly it's better not to know n just let nature take its course bc everyone's body is different. 

Dairy: Congrat! I have a feeling you're going to have a girl. I knew I was having a girl bc I was so sick n my hormones were so high which is usually an indication you're having a girl. My hcg was tripling even in the thousands. 

Congrats to all the other ladies who are expecting.


----------



## dairymomma

Miracle-congrats on finding out you are having a little girl. I had to chuckle at your prediction because the chinese gender predictor I used for LO was right (and I double checked my other kids and it was right for them too) so I used it for this baby. And it came back GIRL. So did the ring test. So I'm going with pink too though we'll officially be team yellow until delivery.


----------



## mowat

Congrats Dairy! Amazing news.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great news Miracle! 

I don't know about the sickness theory tbh. Though I've been very sick this time around, so was I with ds2. Everyone used to say I was having a girl. But nope! I was much less sick with ds1, lasted only 2-3 weeks. Whereas this pgcy and the last it's almost constant sickness. Even now. :(


----------



## vietmamsie

Dairy- Wonderful news!!! I had no idea you were trying again! Very exciting!


----------



## dairymomma

Viet-we weren't ttc actually. It was an accidental ntnp because my cycle switched up on us. :haha: But surprises are always fun, right?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Miracle, I'm so sorry you haven't been doing wonderful and were in and out of the hospital. But so excited for you that you're having a little girl!!! :happydance: Thank you so much for your advice on the HCG. Yeah I was talking to my husband and told him maybe it would have been better if I didn't know. I think after having my 2 losses and now being pregnant again I've learned and researched so much that now I know WAY to much and it's causing me stress and anxiety that I shouldn't be worrying about right now. I should be beyond thrilled and instead I'm spending my time worrying. :cry:

dairymomma...thinking a girl huh??? How fun!!! So explain the ring test to me. I think I might know what it is, but just curious.


----------



## dairymomma

You take a ring (usually people use their wedding bands but I've done it with just a plain old costume jewelry band too), tie it to a piece of string, lay down, and hold the ring/string thing above your belly. If it spins in a circle, baby is a girl. If the ring swings in a line, it's a boy. Supposedly. I've also heard of people doing this over their palm and I tried it. Same thing as the ring over your belly-it spun in a circle for me.

I used a pendulum for the test too. I know a bit about dousing (think water witching) and got a stone pendulum to try dousing with. It worked just as well because basically the ring on a string is a pendulum. I was just using a polished stone on a chain instead.

(Now I feel like I sound like a crazy person...:blush: But I think dousing is interesting. It's sort of a hobby and I'm not totally gung-ho a believer but it's cool when it does work out.)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

No that stuff is fun dairy! I'm going to have to try it!


----------



## ginny83

Hi all!

Sorry I have been missing - I have my beautiful baby boy on 2nd Jan! 3.06kgs, 48cm long. He is absolutely perfect and healthy and breastfeeding is going so well - 2 things I can't believe I am so lucky to say.

Unfortunately for me I developed post partum pre-eclampsia! My blood pressure was a bit up on the couple of days after delivery and then on day 3 it shot up really high and for the rest of the week it was just uncontrollable basically and I had developed protein in my wee. Anyway, after increasing my meds to a ridiculous amount to get it under control I was finally allowed to go home yesterday! 


Can't believe I did it! After all the heartache and worry I was finally able to have another baby. 


I'll try and catch up on everyone else now!


----------



## Tasha

Sooooo pleased for you Ginny. How scary for you though, developing postpartum preeclampsia x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hello Everyone! May i please join? I was here before when I was pregnant with my son. I had two miscarriages, followed by my son. I later suffered a third miscarriage and now I'm pregnant again. My due date is 9/13. I'm on progesterone again and this time my doctor has prescribed aspirin. I know when I was on here before, many of you took aspirin. What's your dosage and experiences? My doctor has a very thick accent and I could barely understand her.

Hi Ginny!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Gina, congratulations! Sorry to hear you were so ill though.

Great news Miracle :)

Hi Ambiguous Hope, congratulations & hope everything goes well for you :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny! Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! So glad you're holding your rainbow in your arms. I still remember when we were both on the ttcal thread, we're the last two I think from there! Sorry you were unwell though, must have been really scary. I hope your bp is stabilised now. Enjoy your boys hun! xx

Ambi: congrats on your bfp! Sorry you had to go through another loss though before. 
I took progesterone too (200 mg) and aspirin (I'm still on it until 36 weeks). The dosage really depends on where you are really. I was not in the uk when I started my treatment and was on 100 mg (that was the protocol where I was) until 16 weeks and I switched to 75 mg once back in the uk. It's what they give here. I think in the US and Canada it's 81 mg. Where are you?


----------



## Tasha

Congrats AH. I'm on 800mg a day of progesterone and 150mg of aspirin x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks ladies! I'm on 100mg a day of progesterone (vaginally) and 81mg of aspirin. I live in the US


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Well hello AH! I talked about the baby aspirin on the other thread. 

Ginny, congratulations! I'm so happy for you and so glad you're doing better. I hope and pray I'll be holding and breast feeding my miracle come September.


----------



## dairymomma

Ginny-congrats! 

Ambi-I'm due on the 12th so we're awfully close in due dates. I've been on 100mg of progesterone (orally) twice a day along with a daily baby aspirin (81mg) from bfp til 13 weeks with my two older kids and for my last pg and my current one, I've upped the dosage to 200mg of progesterone (again orally) twice a day along with a daily baby aspirin.

AFM-DH and I went to a farming conference today. I was nervous because I'm entering my 'undies watch' period and we were going to be 3 hours away from home but nothing happened other than I felt nauseated all.day.long (yay for morning sickness!! A PARL mom's dream! :haha: ), I ate something that really didn't agree with my tummy so I'm getting pretty icky gas cramps (and the smell is gag-worthy :sick:), and DH came down with a migraine. Other than that, the dr called yesterday and I need to schedule my first appt for 2 weeks out, he'll do a quick checkup and scan in the office, and then we'll set up the official ultrasound & 1st OB appt with all the 'official' paperwork. I'm so glad I have a doctor who is willing to let me come in whenever I want. AND he gave me one of my first Congrats from someone not online! He's honestly happy for me when I know alot of drs would be shaking their finger at me and saying Tsk Tsk.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hi Mrs R! Good to see you in here too! FX for your sticky rainbow! 

Dairy, Don't you love the gas cramps! Ugh. Hopefully your DH was understanding! I hope all went well. I was invited out by two friends yesterday and had to decline both because I was feeling so awful. Friday, I went out and regretted it. I hope this gets better soon. Sometimes I think the nausea is worse than the vomiting. If you don't mind me asking why are other doctors not happy for you? That's so sad. :( I hate doctors who make you feel judged.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies. Been avoiding the forum except a couple of times a week because of my paranoia lol. MS is in today, I had to give DH my PB&J sandwich because it made me sick. Had an appointment in the 9th and scheduled another u/s because of my history on the 20th at 11+3 - and I'm paranoid of not having a wiggler. If there is then I'll order a doppler, but I know there is nothing I can do until the u/s except relax. Also I haven't gained weight which is very good!

I hope all of you ladies are doing wonderful!


----------



## dancareoi

Ginny, so pleased for you. Congratulations to you and your family and a big welcome to your little rainbow.


----------



## ginny83

Hope you're going OK tash xx I was so scared through this whole pregnancy and it was so emotionally exhausting. I know you've got even more different elements to think about so just wanted to send you some love xx


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Ginny. I'm not good. I don't know where or who to turn to. I'm so scared. I know something is wrong, I knew with RR before it even happened and I'm here again. It's so scary as I know people think I'm nuts because everything is technically okay right now but I knew with H and I knew with RR and now I know with these one.

I've deactivated my fb for a bit. Just not coping with it all.

Thank you for thinking of me when you have a tiny little one. Are you all settling nicely?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Tasha, I am sad to hear you don't think things are going well. What's going on to make you feel that way?

For you ladies on progesterone, what was the reason you were put on it? Diagnosed low or just because?


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-:hugs: I haven't had nearly the same issues with pregnancy as you have had but I feel like I didn't breathe until Rita was born and in my arms. I had this fear that something was going to go wrong the whole time. I don't blame you for being fearful. Is there any way you can talk to another doctor? Is there a medical professional that you do trust to listen to you that you can ask to refer you to someone who will listen to your fears and do all they can to help you? Having a compassionate doctor caring for you helps immensely and I hate that you are feeling scared. Hang in there and beat down some doors with big sticks if you need to. You don't need to have this fear hanging over you. :hugs: again.

Ambi-I've had at least 3 doctors tell me my miscarriages weren't worth looking into or were my own fault. Two were doctors I saw just one time for walk-in appts but my former family practice doctor was so upset with me when I phoned about bloodwork to confirm my pg with my last baby that she pretty much told me it was my fault if/when I miscarried because I was pg again after not one but two miscarriages. (LO proved her wrong though.) I know most of it was her frustration with my inability to carry to term 90% of the time and her even bigger inability to help me get there but it was no cause to tell a PARL mom that she's causing her own miscarriage because she didn't go on birth control. Luckily, I found my current OB was taking patients so I'm seeing him from now on. 

AFM-Still mostly hopeful but that PARL fear creeps in every now and then causing mini-freakouts. But I'm staying pretty calm about this so far. I just hope there's a hb when I see the dr in 3 weeks. And for some reason I have this feeling about twins. Not that I feel like I'm having twins symptom wise but it's on my mind alot lately. I'm even dreaming about it. Oy. Never had this with my other kids. LO is outgrowing her carseat so I need to buy a new one and I keep thinking, maybe I'll hold out a few weeks til I know if I need to buy two carseats instead of one! :dohh: And this despite my rational, non-pregnancy hormonally challenged self saying "There's only ONE in there and you KNOW it." :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, first thing in the morning you call your doctor/the early pregnancy unit/anyone who could see you. 

To some extent I know the feeling you have and it is horrible. The only thing to do is get a scan. 
I will say one thing, though. Even though I was spot on with my other pregnancies I must have worked myself into something with J because I was convinced he had passed away on a specific day. A scan showed me otherwise, to my surprise.

Big hugs to you and crossing my fingers that this time anxiety is playing tricks with your mind :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Just gut instinct Mrs R. I don't even know what's wrong nor that it's even wrong yet but I just know that it's something or there will be. I know it sounds crazy but I knew at this gestation with Riley Rae too, everyone thought I was crazy but two weeks later was when I know her growth began to slow. People told me after that I've got an amazing instinct etc and I do trust it. Any way I'm going to the prematurity clinic tomorrow (not booked in but just going to turn up) and get a cervix scan I think. Then I need to change hospitals as this one wants my 180mg of blood thinners reduced to 40mg, as that's the standard dose :nope:

I'm on 800mg progesterone, never been tested but firstly it was to try and prevent miscarriage, secondly I have had premature rupture of membranes at 28 weeks before now so it's to reduce the risk of that (I stay on it until 34 weeks) and that also puts me at a higher risk of preterm labour so for that too. Are you still debating it?


----------



## Tasha

Sorry girls, I was replying to Mrs R.

Thank you dairy. I think the only thing I can really do is change hospital. I was promised so much after Riley Rae died and it's just not happening. I feel like they did it to pacify me so I didn't sue them. I know that's really cynical but it does look that way. youre doing well to feel mostly calm, parl is scary no matter how many times you do it. Twins would be awesome, I always thought I'd have them.

Thank you so much Pip, I really hope you're right. I think it's a huge combination of things making me feel unsettled (the gut feeling, the getting close to when things went wrong for RR even though she didn't die until eight weeks later, the pains in my cervix, the broken promises by the hospital, them wishing to reduce meds and more), it's no wonder I'm crazy :haha: How is your cramps/contractions now?


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-Cross posted with you and Tasha but in answer to your progesterone question, I was initially put on it without testing after my 3 consecutive loss. My m/c up to that point were all 7-9.5 weeks and the dr figured it was because my levels were too low to sustain things until the placenta could fully take over. I now know I was most likely having implantation issues as well which is why the placenta wasn't ready. With my later losses (7 & 8) and my last pregnancy, the dr started ordering progesterone levels to see what's going on and my levels were still low despite supplementing and an increased dosage. But I'm wondering if my hormones are balanced out a bit more this time because I'm not getting as bad of side effects as I did with LO. I'd take my pill and I'd be so dizzy and tired for the next hour/and a half that I didn't dare drive or even walk further than across a room without support. This time, I feel only a little bit dizzy and the fatigue isn't nearly as bad so it makes me wonder if I am using the supplement more efficiently/effectively. Does that make sense? Right before my bfp cycle, I was doing a bunch of health stuff focused on balancing hormones (estrogen especially) and I noticed my energy levels shot up, my moods got way better, my skin cleared up, and I just generally felt better. Oddly enough the dr didn't order a progesterone level on me initially this time. Just the betas. I'm not worried as I'm already supplementing but I'm curious as to what they are doing this time.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tasha, with what you've been through and with coming up to the point of where you were with RR, I think it's only natural to be very worried. My experience is NOTHING like yours, but for example the farthest I've made it is 6 weeks 1 day and I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. I'm scared it's all going to end any time now. So I know that doesn't compare at all, but I get how getting over that hump feels. It's very scary. 

I'm not really thinking about the progesterone thing much, but it's always in the back of my mind wondering ya know. When I had it checked on CD21 of a non pregnant cycle I was in the very much normal range and then when it was checked again when I got pregnant it had more then doubled, so I feel pretty good about that and think my body is doing what it needs to do naturally. So praying it continues to.


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, I really can't figure out your dose. What does it say on your syringe? Or on the box? Also, if you don't mind the personal question, how much do you weigh?
I can have a look at different recommendations and how it compares to my dose. 
Otherwise, have they tested your anti X-a levels yet?

It might help to call your local warfarin clinic or DVT clinic (they use different names in different hospitals) and asking what their protocol is for pregnant women who have clotted before. Generally, obstetricians look from a purely baby point of view and do seem to feel a bit uncomfortable with prescribing higher doses of blood thinners. Haematologists, on the other hand, are intent on preventing another clotting episode in you. They have more experience in prescribing lmwh at different doses. 

How much aspirin do you take at the moment? I don't know if you are aware but heparin doesn't cross the placenta so it can only prevent clots in you and on your side of the placenta. Aspirin crosses over and prevents clots on the baby's side. If you are only taking one baby aspirin a day, maybe ask if you can take two. It isn't a minor thing, though, so you need to discuss it with a doctor.


----------



## Taurus8484

Ginny - congratulations xx looking forward to pictures.

Ambig - good to see you here again. Dont know if you remember me but we were on this thread together when we were pregnant with our sons.

Dairy - a BFP?!?!?! Congratulations.

Tasha - :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha said:


> Thanks Ginny. I'm not good. I don't know where or who to turn to. I'm so scared. I know something is wrong, I knew with RR before it even happened and I'm here again. It's so scary as I know people think I'm nuts because everything is technically okay right now but I knew with H and I knew with RR and now I know with these one.
> 
> I've deactivated my fb for a bit. Just not coping with it all.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me when you have a tiny little one. Are you all settling nicely?

Aw Tasha, I really hope it is just paranoia. But I agree with the other ladies, call your doctor as soon as you can and tell them how you're feeling. I'm hoping that because of your past they will be willing to look in and make sure all is well. Fx'd.


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies can I join please I've met a few of you from other threads and hoping this one will calm my nerves as they are through the roof at the minute.
Tasha I really hope you see someone today and get your mind put at rest xxx
I'm on low dose aspirin and progesterone which is self subscribed


----------



## DSemcho

I just got shocked by wood in my cash cage.... No metal around it at all... I hope this is not an indication as to how my day is going to go lol.


----------



## Squig34

Tasha, so sorry to hear that you aren't doing well & so anxious. I don't have anything helpful to say but thinking of you. I hope that they are really helpful & sympathetic at the clinic today. Big, big :hugs:

Congrats, Kelly :)

MrsR, I'm on progesterone just because it's a part of my protocol for promoting implantation - my levels are fine as far as I know.

I have a scan tomorrow. Pretty anxious now as always beforehand but not helped by the weird cm I got this morning when I've more or less had none for the last two weeks. It was pinkish/brown/peach & pinky/peach. I'm 16 weeks by my dates so AF would've been due around now if I weren't pregnant. I'm afraid we'll go in & find something has gone wrong after baby losing so much growth last time, although my rational mind is telling me all is well & baby has probably grown pretty well if all the cramping I've had this past week is anything to go by. Can anyone offer any thoughts?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Ginny!!!:happydance::happydance:

Squig- I had pink/peach CM around 14 weeks and thought for sure everything was doomed. All was well and didn't have anymore the rest of the pregnancy.

Tasha- Have you invested in a doppler to calm your fears in between scans? Or do you purposefully not have one? I'm a super anxious person by nature and thought for sure having a doppler would turn me into a crazy person but it ended up really helping with the anxiety. Don't know how I would have made it through without it.

AFM- I've decided to go part time. I've been back to work full time for a little over a month, and it still feels all wrong. My company is transitioning and I am expected to get laid off. Not sure what I will do after that- but I don't think working full time is for me. Just going to roll with it I guess... things always work out, right??!


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-sometimes the usual pregnancy discharge can look a little peachy/pinky/brown and it's just pg discharge. But if it's got you worried, then by all means at least call the doctor and ask for a scan. Or get a private one if you want. PARL anxiety is it's only weird beast and there's different ways of soothing for each PARL mom. I found scans helped for about 2.2 seconds with LO but I was only able to breathe a bit easier once I hit 15 weeks. I know a doppler wouldn't have worked because I would have walked around with that thing permanently attached to my belly for the first 4 months. The best way for me to calm down was just to write down my feelings, talk it out, and concentrate on making it through each day. 
:hugs: to both you and Tasha both and I hope you both are able to find something/someone that can help ease your nerves.


----------



## DSemcho

Have you ladies ever tried any if the home gender tests? Like the baking soda one?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Welcome Kelly! I totally understand how you're feeling as far as your anxiety goes. I feel the same way when we should be elated. But it's very hard for fear of it all going away. :hugs:

DSemcho, I hope the rest of your day is less "shocking". Hahaha!! :haha: I haven't done any of the at home gender predictors. Do you have to be a certain amount along to do them?

Thank you for the info Squip, I am always curious about way some women are on progesterone and some, like myself are not. Everything at your scan tomorrow will be wonderful. I've got a friend who has had spotting from about 20 weeks and still gets it every now and then and she's now at 28 weeks. I think it's just all part of it and some women get it more then others. Please let us know how it goes!! It will be great!! :happydance:

newlywedtzh, well that's a bummer you may be getting laid off. But maybe it's for the better so you can do something you really want to be doing and part time if that's what you prefer. It will be ok. Everything happens for a reason. :thumbup:

Probably a dumb question because I think I've heard what it means, but what is PARL??


----------



## Tasha

Mrs R, the time around when you've had loses is so hard isn't it? :hugs: I didn't lose Riley Rae until 24 weeks but the eight weeks leading up weren't good so it's a big build up, then the waters breaking with Honey was at 28 weeks and she died at 36+6 so again a huge build up. I don't think I can build a sigh of relief at any point really.

It sounds like your body is doing what it's meant to with progesterone. :dance: If you're worried though ask for a repeat blood test.

Parl is pregnancy after recurrent loss.

Pip, it just said 80mg on the syringe, looked in brackets and that says 8000 so 16000 a day Im on. I'm 68kg :blush: They want to reduce that 16000 a day to 4000 a day. I've not had my Xa levels done, even though Professor Q says I need it done regularly (she said four weekly) but then I've never had it done in any pregnancy :nope: 150mg of aspirin a day. 

Thank you for the advice Pip, it's much appreciated :hugs:

Thank you D. I've not done the home gender stuff, some look fun though. Are you going to?


Welcome kelly x

Thank you squig. That can be totally normal. I hope the scan is good! 

I went to prem clinic today, cervix is only 1 mm less so it's stable, that's good. Hb there, baby sucking it's thumb. I explained all my anxieties to him and he said I need those scans, that I need to see MY consultant (I've still not seen him yet just everyone else). So ive written a letter (email) with my concerns to my consultant and pals. Hope I get some where.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> 
> newlywedtzh, well that's a bummer you may be getting laid off. But maybe it's for the better so you can do something you really want to be doing and part time if that's what you prefer. It will be ok. Everything happens for a reason. :thumbup:

Oh no I WANT to get laid off! Haha- I've actually asked my director to lay me off sooner if she can :-X I would get a bonus, severance, and unemployment so I could stay at home with the little one worry free for a couple of months. I would then plan on finding part-time work, as I need to bring in some kind of money but I want my full time job to be a mother and my part-time job to be working if that makes any sense. I'm just finding it really hard to balance working full time, pumping, doing all the housework, having some semblance of a social life and feel like the mother I want to be.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tasha, your little one seems to be doing really well!! :thumbup: I'm glad all looks good for you, but yes...the time right around your previous losses is very difficult. I lost my first at 5 1/2 weeks, so when I made it past that point with my 2nd I was like "ok, no worries here"...then i started spotting at 6 weeks 1 day and that was it. So honestly I'm scared to death inside wondering if it's all going to go away again. I've wanted to be a mom forever and with neither me or my husband ever having a child, it scares me to death that it won't happen. :cry: 

newlywedtzh, I'm glad you want to get laid off then!!! Hahaha!! :haha:

Question for you ladies, I'm 6 weeks today and I am sitting here at work and I have a dull ache in my lower back. It doesn't hurt, it's just annoying. Is this ok?? Every new symptom scares me. I could have just slept weird too. If I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't think a thing about it as my lower back bugs me at times. :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Tasha, I hope the email helps & your consultant starts giving you the care you need & deserve :hugs:

Newly, I hope it all works out for you then! :)

Mrs R, I've had lower back pain this whole pregnancy. Yes it can be a sign of something sinister if accompanied by other bad signs, but it can also be a perfectly normal pregnancy symptom so unless you're having a lot of pain/bleeding/cramping, then try not to worry. A hot water bottle at your back will help to ease it!


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, I still can't quite figure out your dose but I have a general idea. What they are proposing is according to the 'normal' protocol, giving you the preventative dose, not a treatment dose (preventing and treating clots, not in relation to miscarriages) but you can fight it in the following way:
Google "green top guidelines thromboprophylaxis". It should come up with a pdf on the rcog (royal college of obstetrics and gynaecology) website. If you look at page 4 you come under the highest risk category (single previous VTE plus thrombophilia), which means they should refer you to a trust nominated thrombosis in pregnancy team. That would normally be a haematologist. Wave this at your consultant and refuse to have your dose decreased until you have been seen by them. That should get you a reprieve.

Otherwise, can you get Prof Q to write a letter with instructions? Mr S wrote down exactly what anti X-a range he wanted me to be in and my haematologist's team check my blood every month or so and adjust my dose as necessary.

PS: The above is looking at the clotting angle as well as the miscarriage angle so be sure to mention how frightened you are of suffering another pulmonary embolism and dying...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks Squig, yeah no other symptoms along with it. When I'm up and about I don't notice it, it's just when I'm sitting down. I think I might have slept weird. I got a maternity body pillow when I found out I was pregnant the second time, but haven't used it. I may even try just putting a pillow between my knees. I normally sleep half way between my side and stomach with one leg pulled up. I'm sure that is my problem. LOL!!


----------



## Tasha

Newly I hope you get laid off sooner :haha:

Mrs R, your ligaments are softening up, you will probably have lots of niggles around your back and hips etc from now on. It is scary though.

Thank you Pip. I included in my email that I felt the reduction in blood thinners was putting me in danger as my clinical history shows that I need a greater dose than they are suggesting.

I will look that up xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: :hugs: hope they'll take your email into account and will be taking good care of you and baby. I'm glad baby was wiggling around and sucking it's thumb. 
I'm on 4000 units of clexane (lovenox), and I haven't been diagnose with anykind of dvt whatsoever. I don't understand why they'd want to lower your dose considering your history. Don't settle for anything less than your current dosage until you've seen your haematologist. 

Kelly: so pleased to see you here! You'll be 8 weeks tomorrow! How are you feeling ?

I read all of your posts and wanted to reply to everyone, but I can't remember what I wanted to say. I know it's crazy. But I'm thinking of all of you. :hugs:

Afm: I saw the consultant today. He said everything was fine and has discharged me from his care to the midwives team. He is happy for me to have a home birth too, which makes me wonder why the mw at my booking in appt said point blank that I couldn't have one! It feels that sometimes they just can't be bothered! Also my friend who works at that hospital is a mw in the homebirth team and told me she can do my care from now on! It feels everything is now falling into place, or so I hope.


----------



## ab75

Ummi, my home birth was amazing. I loved it. Was so good to be in my own house having first feed on my couch, getting cleaned up in my own shower etc xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Tasha, I really appreciate your input. :hugs:

Glad everything looks good Ummi2boyz...and how fun to have a friend that can give you your care!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you ladies. 
I'm thinking the same Ab. I'll still book a private room in case I end up in hospital, but I hope I'll be able to give birth in my living room. 
Dh looked at me in a strange way, as if I was crazy, and at the same as if saying "whatever you want"! 
I'm going to have a look on the natural and home birth forum to get more info. 
You're right mrsR, I'll feel more comfortable with a midwife I know, and I hope she'll be the one with me on the day, but it could be her colleague.


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha said:


> Thank you D. I've not done the home gender stuff, some look fun though. Are you going to?
> 
> I went to prem clinic today, cervix is only 1 mm less so it's stable, that's good. Hb there, baby sucking it's thumb. I explained all my anxieties to him and he said I need those scans, that I need to see MY consultant (I've still not seen him yet just everyone else). So ive written a letter (email) with my concerns to my consultant and pals. Hope I get some where.

I tried the baking soda test today!!!

I'm happy that baby is doing great!! But it sucks that your consultant hasn't seen you yet. I hope it gets taken care of soon!!



Mrs Reineke said:


> DSemcho, I hope the rest of your day is less "shocking". Hahaha!! :haha: I haven't done any of the at home gender predictors. Do you have to be a certain amount along to do them?

It was less shocking, except for the little bit of cramping and back pain I had that had me concerned. I called medical and they are trying to convince me I have a UTI so I went this morning (it's 10am here) and peed in a cup and now I wait for my appointment this afternoon.

I'm not sure if you have to be a certain amount along, but Kyla (from the August group) did it and go no reaction and then found out last night from her panorama test that she's having a girl so that was right for her. I know I am 10 weeks and some days, and Kyla is 10-11 weeks. I'd suggest waiting until about 9/10 weeks that way the organs can move into place and all.



Mrs Reineke said:


> Question for you ladies, I'm 6 weeks today and I am sitting here at work and I have a dull ache in my lower back. It doesn't hurt, it's just annoying. Is this ok?? Every new symptom scares me. I could have just slept weird too. If I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't think a thing about it as my lower back bugs me at times. :dohh:

If you have a tipped uterus it will cause back pain, I know mine has been hurting off and on but last night was worse - though not unbareable (not sure if that word is spelled right....) until I stood up then I was doing the old lady "bent over with hand on back" walk.



Ummi2boyz said:


> Afm: I saw the consultant today. He said everything was fine and has discharged me from his care to the midwives team. He is happy for me to have a home birth too, which makes me wonder why the mw at my booking in appt said point blank that I couldn't have one! It feels that sometimes they just can't be bothered! Also my friend who works at that hospital is a mw in the homebirth team and told me she can do my care from now on! It feels everything is now falling into place, or so I hope.

Could it be that the MW just wasn't comfortable doing a home birth? You may need to find one that will!


AFM - Like I said, I did the baking soda test gender test. No reaction means a girl and a foamy head like a beer means a boy.. Well... I had about an inch and a half of foam and it stayed until I poured it down the toilet haha. So.. YAY! I know it's not a definite, but I think I'm going to do an old wives tale once a week until we find out gender.


----------



## Tasha

Umi I'm so glad you get the home birth you want :)

D, that's interesting are you hoping for a boy or?

Girls I just want to thank you all for the support over the last few days. It has meant a lot, I've done my own head in so imagine it must be worse for you guys. I woke up feeling brighter, my concerns are still there but I felt more in control of them, they're not overwhelming me. And then my consultant replied saying to come in tomorrow at 3pm and we will sort it all out. Relief.

Also I don't think I shared these last week.

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd3409237.jpg

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps128ed7e1.jpg

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsfcfc2579.jpg


https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsdf908f10.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

omigosh a baby! Sorry but it's just so cute I squeed at work haha.


When I first got pregnant I didn't care what it was and I had no feelings either way. However more recently (in the past two weeks) I've been feeling like I'm going to have a boy.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Tasha! Never apologise! We are all here for each other. I love those pictures! :hugs:

Dsemcho: hope it's not a uti and you get better soon. 
Do you know when you'll get a gender scan?

The mw that did my booking in appointment was not the one that was supposed to follow me in the long run. She was just there to do the paper work, ask me questions and all, and then refer me to the appropriate team. So she just decided that I would not be able to have a home birth. I feel that she just couldn't be bothered, especially that she did not even ask me, she just put that down on my notes and that was it! Anyway, it doesn't really matter now, but it could have changed everything. I really hate it that your care depends on who sees you and if they care or not.


----------



## DSemcho

Knowing this base I won't get a gender scan until 18-21 weeks. And it will be my last scan of the whole pregnancy unless I pay out of pocket. Though I'm hoping at my 11 week scan she'll let us peek at the genitals so we can try to guess early lol.


----------



## Squig34

Tasha, what lovely clear photos! Also glad to hear your consultant is taking you seriously & hope all goes well today.


----------



## dairymomma

Dsemcho-I've done the chinese gender predictor I used with LO and I did the ring test. Both say girl for me so we won't know for sure until delivery as we stay team yellow. And I'm only 5 weeks, did the ring test at 4+6. I know some of those tests work best if you do them later but I only do these two and you can do them whenever. 

AFM-mild morning sickness most days now and my boobs feel heavier. Not all the sensitive though I do notice my nips start tingling when I'm working outside. Told my chiropractor yesterday that I'm expecting again and she gave me the FUNNIEST reaction! You know the bug eyed smiley? :shock: She looked EXACTLY like it! It was hilarious. I said, I'm pg. She said, What? I said, I'm pg. Once she popped her eyeballs back in her head, she was practically jumping for joy for me. She said she had two kids 12 months apart and when they announced to her mom that they were expecting the second time, her mom said "I could have told you bfing doesn't work.":haha: My chiro is genuinely happy for me and is going to do her utmost to help me through this first few months. She had fertility issues too so she gets it in a way most people don't. I love that I've got all these doctors who are willing to go the extra mile for me, even if (like the chiro) they can't do much. She's pretty much there for me to talk to if I need and do a few adjustments to keep my back from flaring up but it's enough because she supports me.


----------



## DSemcho

You's guys!! I went to the doctor today because I was having back pain and cramping from last night, and I saw a different doctor. That's kinda how it is here, you can see multiple doctors lol. And she talked to me for a minute and then went okay, let's go do an ultrasound!! I saw baby!!!! It had little feet and toesies!!! And little arms and hands a fingers!!!! And it was moving SO MUCH!! She actually went ooh and turned the screen back and showed me and said it's like a mexican jumping bean!! I cried lol. She printed me up a couple of pics of a profile shot of the baby's head. I haven't told DH yet because he's still at work. And I'm still going to see it again in a week. Omg it was surreal. 

She couldn't see anything by an abdominable scan and had to wand me, but omg it was amazing. I'll post the pics soon!

Heart rate was 164bpm!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

:happydance: woohoo!! Mexican jumping bean!!! Yeah!! So happy for you. Can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

DSemcho, Yay!!! You saw a little bean moving in there!!! I'm so jealous and hope and pray I will see that soon. I've never been told I have a tilted uterus, so I don't know if that would be causing my back aches. I put a heating pad on it last night for a bit and this morning it feels ok as of now.

Tasha, I'm so glad you're feeling a bit more relaxed. Your ultrasound pics are awesome!! My aunt told me "worrying won't keep the baby in there." It really made me go...yeah...that's very true. I still worry all the time though. Hahaha!!!

Ummi2boyz, I think it's wonderful you can do a home birth if that's what you want to do. I'm so happy you have doctors supporting that decision.

dairymomma, love that your chiropractor is awesome. That makes a huge difference.

AFM: I feel like poop this morning. Upset belly, naseous and tired. I didn't sleep great either. I have to pee all the time and get up a million times to do so. I have a embarassing question for you ladies...have any of you had sexual dreams that caused you to "O"?? I'm sure it's the hormones and increased blood flow, but I've had 3 in the past 4 or 5 nights and I don't like it!! It causes horrible cramping right afterwards that last for about 10-15min. What the heck??? :dohh:


----------



## DSemcho

MrsR I'd suggest using a hot water bottle instead, I've heard heating pads are bad in pregnancy.





Here are the pics! It's just the head though lol.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps36e41ce8.jpg

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsba42bb7b.jpg

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps863e525e.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

Ladies what do you think about dopplers do you think they are safe in early pregnancey


----------



## Hope39

kelly1973 said:


> Ladies what do you think about dopplers do you think they are safe in early pregnancey

they are safe whatever stage of pregnancy aren't they?

I wouldn't try using one till you get to 9-10w though xx


----------



## Tasha

Dairy her reaction is funny, glad you have lots of support.

D omg I'm so glad you got to see baby. Cute head.

MrsR, I have that and as I'm not allowed sex or orgasms I really worry.

Kelly, hope is right. They are safe. They should only be a bonding thing not checking on the welfare of baby iykwim?


----------



## hopeful23456

lol mrsr - yes, had them a lot earlier on, we joked on here and called them sleepgasms

dairy - congrats!

tash - great pics, was waiting for them that day you were going to post them :)

ds- great news and pics too!!


----------



## Hope39

hopeful23456 said:


> lol mrsr - yes, had them a lot earlier on, we joked on here and called them sleepgasms
> 
> dairy - congrats!
> 
> tash - great pics, was waiting for them that day you were going to post them :)
> 
> ds- great news and pics too!!

For the life of me I couldn't remember what we use to call them, 
sleepgasms, ha ha


----------



## Hope39

DSemcho said:


> MrsR I'd suggest using a hot water bottle instead, I've heard heating pads are bad in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics! It's just the head though lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps36e41ce8.jpg
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsba42bb7b.jpg
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps863e525e.jpg

Lovely pics D- any reason why she only took pics of the head for you. 

I'd have made her go back and take some of the body too :wacko::haha:


----------



## Squig34

Aw lovely that you got an unexpected extra u/s D! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'm so glad you hear some of you ladies have had the sleepgasams as well!!! :haha: I was like what the heck is going on with my body!!! :wacko: It's all confused. LOL!!


----------



## DSemcho

Hope39 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> MrsR I'd suggest using a hot water bottle instead, I've heard heating pads are bad in pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pics! It's just the head though lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zps36e41ce8.jpg
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsba42bb7b.jpg
> 
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps863e525e.jpg
> 
> 
> Lovely pics D- any reason why she only took pics of the head for you.
> 
> I'd have made her go back and take some of the body too :wacko::haha:Click to expand...


Thanks all!! I think the reason she only did the head is because she knows I have my scheduled u/s on the 20th, plus I got to see it all as it was jumping and it was amazing.


MrsR - I haven't had sleep problems, but I am having "i have to pee like a race horse at 2am and then i feel like im gonna vom when i get up at 5am" kinda thing going on... Still nauseous now. Luckily one of the Capt. I work with is preggo too and she brings me preggy pops until mine come in the mail lol.


Also I've been thinking about ordering a doppler, but I'm iffy on it because when the u/s was done yesterday (10w some days) she couldn't get a picture of it from the outside and had to wand me, so I doubt the doppler would work right now.


----------



## ab75

Cute scan pics Tasha. Good luck today xx

Yay for an extra scan D xx


----------



## petitpas

D, you should be able to pick up a good heartbeat by 10w. It's not the same as getting a picture. Anyway, you need to factor in posting time. How long would it take to get you one?


----------



## DSemcho

1 - 2 weeks because it's shipping to an APO. But also I have a tipped uterus and a FUPA (I'm overweight lol). So I was told I may not hear it until 13 weeks, so I was considering ordering it after my official ultrasound next week at 11 weeks.


----------



## ginny83

I loved my doppler, it really kept me sane (except for the 2 times it took me ages to find the hb and I had mini freak outs)

also, with my 16 week loss I found out about that because I stopped finding the hb with the doppler. My next scan wasn't scheduled for another 3.5 weeks and I might have started bleeding or something else before then, but I'm really glad that I was able to have it detected as early as possible


----------



## DSemcho

Ginny, is it okay if I ask a question about your 16 week loss?


----------



## Hope39

Mrs D - what is FUPA? Ive never heard of that before hun x


----------



## Tasha

Hugs Ginny. 

I've a Doppler and I heard it at just after seven weeks, super early and everyone said it couldn't be but it was! I don't use it a lot though maybe once a week as I dont want to stress, will probably use it a bit more when it's bigger and less likely to freak me out by being too small to find x


----------



## DSemcho

FUPA stands for Fat Upper P***y Area hahaha. Basically where skinny girls have a small pooch or flat tummy in between their belly button and the begining of their pubic hair I have a kangaroo pouch going on hahaha


----------



## ginny83

DSemcho said:


> Ginny, is it okay if I ask a question about your 16 week loss?

Of course x


----------



## Tasha

Pip, sorry to be a pita but what guidelines did you say I needed to look at?


----------



## DSemcho

So I know that if I were to lose the baby at this stage I'd get a D&C - but if your 16 weeks along what do they do? Do you actually have to go through labor, or is it the same as if you were 10/11 weeks? 

It sounds like a very inappropriate question, but I promise it's purely curiosity. When I was talking to my doctor's nurse at 7 weeks I asked her what a D&C was and she refused to tell me because "she wanted to cross that bridge when we got to it" but I wanted to know to prepare myself incase it happened to me.


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> Pip, sorry to be a pita but what guidelines did you say I needed to look at?

it was something like rcog thrombophylaxia???????????/ ive probably got that totally wrong x


----------



## Hope39

DSemcho said:


> FUPA stands for Fat Upper P***y Area hahaha. Basically where skinny girls have a small pooch or flat tummy in between their belly button and the begining of their pubic hair I have a kangaroo pouch going on hahaha

ha ha ha. i totally wasnt expecting you to say that

im not quite a kangaroo yet, lmao x


----------



## DSemcho

Hah mine was kangaroo before I got prego. It's just poking out more.



Anyone have weird dreams? Last night I dreamed that I swept and mopped my sidewalk from the front of my house, down to the road and around the block  Could be my version of early nesting maybe?


----------



## Tasha

Thanks hope. It was green top thromboprophylaxis xx


----------



## Hope39

Not bad for a guess !

Good luck today x


----------



## ginny83

I've had three d&ds

First one was for my 12 week loss. Found out at the 12 week scan and baby measured on time but no HB. Didn't end up having the dnc though until close to 14 weeks coz I had a stupid gp that insisted on doing a repeat hcg check first ?! I was advised that because the baby, placenta etc was getting bigger a DNC was safest option in case they gave me that tablet to induced the miscarriage and bled too much ast home.

Then with the 16 week loss I had a couple of options. I could have that tablet (can't remember the name) and stay overnight and basically deliver the baby - was told it would be like a mini labour. I chose the surgery option though as I didn't want to see the baby. So it's actually a bit more of an invasive procedures than a standard DNC, however as I still needed to have that tablet before I went in my waters actually broke and I had a mini labour (very painful but not as bad as a full term labour). I ended up delivering the baby as they put me to sleep.

Third DNC was for 14 week baby and went a similar way as the 16 week one where I experienced waters breaking but nothing else kick started beforethe surgery


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Ginny.

D, I think it depends where you are as they don't offer d&c for second tri losses here. All my friends who've had 14 weeks or further on that are in the uk have had to labour.


----------



## kelly1973

Wow 7 weeks is early I'm still too scared to use mine last preg I used it I found at 8 +4 and 8 + 5 then no more I went for emergency scan and had died at 8+5 so it made me think I harmed it.
Ladies with the progesterone I know you can insert both ways but have a silly question is it best to insert into botty as I do the doodle way but I'm worried I will hurt the pregnancey as it seems to go far


----------



## ginny83

They referred to it as a d&e.I think its to do with how they get the cervix open and how big do they need to open it. Maybe because I had a baby before it changed things too? 

I was a bit worried the dncs might have damaged my cervix but it was perfectly fine during this pregnancy. Although when I got an internal just before I was induced I was already almost 3cms!


----------



## Tasha

I did vaginally at first Hun as my doctors recommended it but now the other way as my prem clinic doctor says that way is better. He said that many recurrent miscarriage doctors prefer vaginally but that when you get further on they say the other as the risk of introducing a bacteria that results in PROM


----------



## Tasha

Yeah, they don't routinely offer d&e's here. They say/think labour etc 'helps' with the grieving process. 

I doubt the 3cm is due to d&c's as if they had damaged your cervix it would probably shown earlier than that x


----------



## Hope39

kelly1973 said:


> Wow 7 weeks is early I'm still too scared to use mine last preg I used it I found at 8 +4 and 8 + 5 then no more I went for emergency scan and had died at 8+5 so it made me think I harmed it.
> Ladies with the progesterone I know you can insert both ways but have a silly question is it best to insert into botty as I do the doodle way but I'm worried I will hurt the pregnancey as it seems to go far

Think of it like this Kelly, sex is safe in pregnancy and a progesterone suppository is weigh smaller (if your lucky, ha ha ):haha:


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha


----------



## kelly1973

Lmao soooooo funny yeah good point 
For some reason I can't seem to get my head round if it goes up the back way how it can do the same job at what stage did you change tasha?


----------



## Tasha

12 weeks xx


----------



## ginny83

I did it the other way coz I was getting spotting that I'm sure was down to using them vaginally


Sometimes I regret not seeing my angel but I think the image I have in my head of him is a nicer way for me to remember him by


----------



## DSemcho

Ginny - I'm sorry you went through all of that. And thank you for sharing. It helps me because then I have an idea of what could happen. I've found I react better when I know what will happen rather than having things sprung on me.

Kelly - I do mine orally because it's a brand I bought off of the Turkish economy. Because I got it off base the doctors on base aren't allowed to advise me at all on dosage.

I saw somewhere someone mentioned that being thirsty all the time could be a sign of gestational diabetes, is it true?


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: don't regret it Hun. There are no rights or wrong just doing what we need to in those moments. 

Yes, it can be a sign of diabetes any how so certainly GD too. Are they dip sticking your urine?


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, glad you got the info about the green top guidelines. Page 4 at the top is what you're looking for - a referral to a clotting specialist in pregnancy (usually a haematologist).

D, I used my doppler most until my 12 week scan and blood test. Then really just rarely after. I never bothered once I could feel the baby move. I am wondering that if you don't get the doppler until after 13 weeks it might not actually be worth the hassle and expense? Obviously, if it is cheap then go ahead but if not I am not sure it is worth it. Especially, since you are well beyond your critical point, right?

The progesterone is absorbed in the same way whether you put it in the front or the back door. You might even be able to get the same absorption if you stuck it up your nose or in your eyes, I don't know :haha: So in terms of function both work the same. The advantage of the back passage is that a) you don't irritate the cervix causing potential bleeding and b) it stays in longer. You know when you use the front and then you get up to pee clumps start coming out straight away? Well, if that happens within a certain time frame (sorry, can't remember) then you would have to put another pessary up there. If you use the back door the white waxy stuff only comes out when you go for a bowel movement. So the progesterone has a longer time to be absorbed.

AFM, I've been put on antibiotics in a last ditch attempt to get rid of my lurgy before my section in six days. Fingers crossed it works! It's a weird one where apart from the normal snot/sinus pressure/blocked ears I wake up choking several times a night because something is swollen at the top of my throat. I can't even swallow and it has been going on for almost six weeks. Not something I would like to experience whilst on the operating table. My doctor also confirmed that my oxygen saturation was a bit low. I thought as much. I seem to be affected more strongly by colds these days and with all the choking etc. I often have blue lips in the morning. So glam :D
I'm almost ready to have this baby!


----------



## DSemcho

No matter what because of my losses I'm going to worry and it will help me. Plus it'll be amazing when we get to see our families and I'm pregnant we can whip it out and let them listen. We all thought I'd never make it this far.


----------



## Hope39

kelly1973 said:


> Lmao soooooo funny yeah good point
> For some reason I can't seem to get my head round if it goes up the back way how it can do the same job at what stage did you change tasha?

Your body absorbs the progesterone hun so it doesnt matter which way it goes in, its absorption thing. however i have heard back entrace is better for absorption x


----------



## dairymomma

On the progesterone topic, I take it orally and I've heard that way works just as well as the other way but it can take a bit longer for it to work initially as it has to be metabolized through the liver (or something) before it can get to the uterus. The other way is supposed to be better for direct delivery but my dr has always prescribed the oral form and it's worked for me so I'm sticking with it. 

AFM-I wish guys could go through pregnancy. I seriously do. Not just the belly and the physical discomforts but the hormones and the symptoms and all that stuff too. The whole shebang. DH and I had a bit of a tiff last night because I forgot to pay some bills on time and now we'll have a few bucks going to late fees. It just irks me to no end because one of my biggest pg symptoms is forgetfulness-like I can write a list in big black 2 foot tall letters and stick one on the ceiling, on every wall, in the van, etc. and I'll have it tattooed on my hand, reminders on my phone, sticky notes plastered e.v.e.r.y.w.h.e.r.e. but I'll STILL forget something on that list. I told him last night that I wish he were more understanding about this. It's not an excuse. If he thinks HE'S frustrated when stuff like this happens, think about what it's like for me! I told him flat out that it's not fun walking around with your brains scrambled and I've had this happen every single time I'm pg. Instead of him crabbing at me, I wish he would give me a hug and tell me it'll be okay. We'll figure something out. But it's like he can't wrap his head around the fact that I can literally forget something while I'm looking at it on a list. I wish I could give him a jab of pg hormones and see how HE likes have swiss cheese for brains...

Sorry, I just needed to get this out. I don't know if anyone else is this forgetful when pg but man, it's rough...


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Pip. It was really helpful to read before I went as I felt fully informed.

The other thing is the introduction of bacteria if used vaginally, the prem doctor said that you can wash your hands really well but still not get rid of the risk completely. They might be extra cautious with me though as I'm at risk of PROM as I've had it once.

Dairy tell him to pay it if he is so perfect. Or just rant at us and bite your tongue. Yes I'm so forgetful when preg, forget to pay stuff, forget to call people, but things and I would say over fifty percent of my conversations result in me forgetting what I was talking about :dohh: lucky for me (or rather unlucky) DH is equally forgetful ALL the time so I would tell him to p*ss off if he said anything.

AFM - My consultant was fabulous. He is the one who promised sooooo much after RR died and it had all been gone against. He only went to clinic to see me so shows he took it seriously. Any way first we talked about the blood thinner issue, he told me that they treat DVT with 80mg for my weight but I'm on double that so my blood thinners are extremely high and they wouldn't usually prescribe that high but I've sought advice from various places and taken ownership of my condition so he has no worries or concerns about me continuing it, if I wish :dance: so I am.

He then said he agreed with fortnightly growth scans from early, that my babies who've died in second and third tri have done so quickly and four weekly didn't save Honey or Riley Rae.

Says it's my body and he needs to listen to me. Big sigh of relief there was no fight.

He actually delivered my brother almost thirty years ago, told him so, he wasn't pleased :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Oh Tasha, finally!
Will you mostly be seeing the same guy from now on?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

DSemcho, that's so amazing you saw your baby moving!!! I can't wait for that blessing!! I have a FUPA too. Hate it!!!

Ginny, I can't even imagine what you have been through. You are one tough lady. :hugs:

petitpas, getting ready for baby!! How exciting!! :happydance:

dairymomma, I'm seriously brain dead!! I forget the simplest things.

Tasha, I'm glad your doctor was so understanding and agreed with you. That's got to feel good. :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

Thanks girls. I felt that FINALLY too Pip, feels like I've not stopped fighting for years you know. I think that's the experience of lots of recurrent loss girls though isn't it?

It is, he said to get them on a Wednesday as he can be in clinic that day to see me after :dance: 

My cervix scans are fortnightly too so I'm going to make sure the weeks im not having growth scans are the weeks im having cervix scan I think :)


----------



## kelly1973

Tasha fantastic news sounds like you had a fantastic meeting its so good he sounds brilliant and exactly what you need
Petipas really hope you feel better soon it doesn't sound nice at all and quite scary
Thanks for the advise on the progesterone from tonight it's the back door for me lol
Tasha I forgot to ask and hope you don't mind what is proms?


----------



## Tasha

I forgot to say Pip, I hope the antibiotics work. It's a long time maybe you need swabs to see what is going on.

Kelly it is premature rupture of membranes. I had it at 28 weeks with Honey who died at 36+6 x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: it changes everything when your doctor understands and really cares! It does make us keep hope that some doctor do have that as a vocation, not just a way to make money. I'm really pleased for you. 

Ginny: :hugs:

Dairy: lol! Pregnancy hormones jab!
I too have holes in my brain!!! I can't keep up with a conversation. I even start sentences and can't finish them. As for losing money, well, if that can make you feel better, we had to pay £300 extra on our flight back to the uk because I forgot to do the online check and we were 15 min late to do the check in at the airport. Argh!


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-SO glad you found the doctor you need. Having a supportive dr only helps, doesn't it? And that's a good plan to have your cervical check done opposite your scans. Get to see bubs all the more, right? :thumbup:

Petitpas-meant to post earlier that I'm sorry you aren't feeling the best. Hopefully it passes soon. 

Ummi-they have those sympathy bellies so guys can feel what it's like to carry around a bowling ball attached to your middle so why not the hormone part too? :haha: 

AFM-the whole bill thing worked itself out and now I feel pretty silly letting myself get all worked up about it last night. I was just SO worried because the bigger bill is for our house/land/equipment insurance and I was under the assumption that our policy would be cancelled if they didn't receive payment tomorrow. (It's not due by tomorrow but it's straightened out regardless) I let the stress go to my head and took it out on DH. It doesn't excuse his reaction though. And I still wish he'd put himself in my shoes. It's so frustrating and aggravating to be looking at a list and literally be forgetting what's on it _while you are staring at the thing_. Some days it's enough for me to remember to keep my head attached to my shoulders and tend the house/kids/meals much less bills that I haven't seen. But the whole mess is taken care of and I'm relieved. Still peeved at DH though. So I'm making him take the kids tonight after work. I'm meeting my in-laws (ladies only) for a powwow tonight and since I'm not sure when the meeting will be over, DH gets to snag the kids, feed them, and put them to bed. I'm not coming home until I KNOW it's all taken care of, even if I have to make a solo run to town for coffee or something. :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Enjoy your night out hun. 

Dh had some sort of couvade syndrome for 2-3 weeks when I was 7 weeks along. That was horrible because he felt as sick as me, but I would have had to take care of him. I couldn't even take care of myself or the kiddos. I'm glad it did not last long! Haha!


----------



## petitpas

I'll be ok. To be honest, both the doctor and I agreed it's probably viral but we're giving it a go with theantibiotics so who knows. Not the best practice and unusual for my doctor but he likened it to me being a sports person and if I had a big match ahead of me I'd fight being ill in any way possible. 

Ds came with me to my appointment. He put on his most charming smile for the doctor, even though he is usually very shy, and asked for a sticker PLEASE! :rofl:

Urgh, preggo memory. I have that. I often forget to write things on my list. I'm useless. Im also finding it hard to control my hormonal moods. Especially when in essence I know I'm right but I'm overreacting and making things worse. I think dh has cottoned on, though. He is being very understanding, clears up after me and often just sends me to bed (in the nicest way, meaning he'll tidy up and look after ds). He is also trying to prepare himself for the post birth meltdowns due to lack of sleep :blush:


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha I am happy everything is going good! And what do you mean dipping my urine? I k ow they aren't doing a glucose test til way later, but I think when I see my doctor in 3 weeks I'll mention the thirst to him.

MrsR - I hated my FUPA too until one day DH grabbed it and told me he wished it was a little smaller but he loved it. Honestly the best feeling I've ever had and that was the single moment where I had the most confidence ever. 


AFM - went ahead and ordered the Doppler. And it should be here in a week to 10 days. And I've still got 2 1/2 weeks until I hit 13 weeks.


Edit: My iPad autocorrected Tasha to Trash... I'm sorry.


----------



## ab75

Tasha I am so glad that you are finally getting the care you deserve xx


----------



## Tasha

That makes sense Pip. Can't believe you're so close now. It's exciting.

D, I mean when you go in for appointments do you need to do a urine sample and then they use a little white stick to test it? That should be done at all pregnancy appointments (aside from scans) and it tests for infection, protein, ketones, and also sugar in your urine (plus other stuff), if you've GD then sugar will generally show in your urine. Talk to your dr regardless x

Thank you Ab, how are you and Frazer?


----------



## Squig34

So glad to hear of such a positive appointment for you & being listened to at last, Tasha!

Dairy, just right ;)

Hope you're recovered before your section, Pip. How cute of DS! :)


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all. I love seeing your good progress. I keep you all in my prayers. I went to see the rms and he ran lots of labs. All normal. So his plan is for me to call when my period comes on. I start a prenatal, folate, baby aspirin and steroids. I'll take Clovis day 5-9. Day 11-13 get a soon to check for eggs. Inject with hug 36 hours later do an iui check progesterone one week later for a few weeks and then on soon gram. I'll start love box the day of iui. It was a lot to take on at once. Thankfully I know about all of this thanks to you all. Problem isy period is coming on as I type I think. And we would need to get a move on as we are moving in a few months and may lose our good insurance


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Tasha, it warms my heart to know you are being well taken care of and their doing what's right for you and what you want.

petitpas, your son asking for a sticker is so darn cute!!

DSemcho, yeah I'm super self concious of my FUPA, I don't like my husband to see me naked at all. I had lost about 50lbs before our wedding and it was just tiny, but I've gained about 35 of it back. :cry: He's never said anything to me about my body, but I know both him and myself would love me to be in a bit better shape. He's so blessed, he can eat whatever he wants and is tall and thin. Hate that!!!!

Question: What causes premature rupture of the membranes?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsR: dh is also the skinny type. He's used tub my FUPA! Lol! The good news is once you have your rainbow you can call a mummy tummy even if like me you've had it way before you've had children! Haha!

Girls, I'm gutted. It seems I won't be having my home birth after all, just because my address is not in the hospital catchment! I know it's not a big deal as long as I can give birth safely, but I'm so disappointed. :(


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-Good to hear you have a plan even if it sounds pretty detailed. Good luck with it though and hopefully it leads to your rainbow baby!

On the FUPA topic, I have one too and it's irritated me to no end. But I've learned to accept my body for what it is. I'll never be a size 4 and even if I lose all the weight I should, I'll have a Jessica Rabbit hourglass figure because of my broad hips, booty, and boobs. I've considered skin removal surgery if/when I lose all the weight because it'll be extreme weight loss (100lb from current weight) but even if I don't have the surgery, my DH has never made an issue of my kangaroo pouch. He keeps saying he's got a hot wife and he loves me for who I am, not what I _think_ I look like. 

MrsR-lots of things can cause PROM. I believe infection and incompetent cervix are the two biggest causes but it just sometimes happens. (Correct me if I'm wrong someone. I don't know much about PROM myself other than what my dr has mentioned in passing when I asked about incompetent cervix issues.) 

AFM-ugh. I'm getting the pregnancy insomnia so I can't fall asleep at night leading to later and later bedtimes followed by a restless night's sleep and instant wake-up between 5:30 and 6:30am when DH gets up. So tired and dragging all day because of it...But at least I remembered to call the dr yesterday and schedule my appt when I was sorting out the whole bill payment mess. I see him Feb 4th and hopefully we'll see baby too. I'll be 8+4 so should easily see bubs.


----------



## floridamomma

What's a fupa?


----------



## dairymomma

DSemcho said:


> FUPA stands for Fat Upper P***y Area hahaha. Basically where skinny girls have a small pooch or flat tummy in between their belly button and the begining of their pubic hair I have a kangaroo pouch going on hahaha

Florida-^^ FUPA. She put it perfectly. :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Oh lol well I have that. I just call it my muffin top


----------



## dairymomma

Mine looks more like bread dough that's been left to rise too long. It's w.a.y. past muffin top. :haha:


----------



## Tasha

They don't know what causes PROM, sometimes it is infection, sometimes incompetent cervix but mostly there's no known reason. I'm involved in research this time too to help try and figure out what causes it (and preterm labour), every cervical scan a have a hey do various swabs, take a urine sample and do this coloured test of thing, it goes to the research department, they carry on collecting it looks to see if they can see anything linking prom or preterm labour ladies.

Ummi :hugs: I'm sorry x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Ummi2boyz, I'm so sorry you can't have your home birth. But you are still going to have your little rainbow!! 

dairymomma, your scan on the 4th will be awesome!! You'll see baby and heartbeat by that time!!

Ok, I'm dying over here with the FUPA talk!!! :rofl: I remember way back when my sister and I were in high school (we're really close) and I told her that if I ever started to get a FUPA she had to tell me. Well what the hell!!! LOL!! I've given her crap about it because now I have one and she's like "Megan I had moved 5 hours away, so I didn't know you were getting one!" LOL!!! I seriously cannot stand mine. It's imbarrassing to me. But once I have my beautiful rainbow baby I can then focus on exercising and eating better to shrink it down a bit. I'll never be a size 4 either, I'm just not built that way. I'm 5'8" and have always been built muscular, but if I don't exercise...it doesn't look so hot. Hahaha!! But, now's not the time to worry about it. I need to take care of myself and baby.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx mrsR. You're right. In the big scheme of things, it doesn't really matter. I did check the hospital that cares for my area, they've got mw that can come to me and I could have a home birth with them, but in the case of transfer, that hospital is way too far for me to be comfortable to go through with home birth. So I'll stick to the one closer, even though I'm not in their catchment. 

You made me lol with the story of your sister!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah, it's a bummer your plan fell through Ummi2boyz. But as long as you and baby are healthy, that's all that matters. :thumbup:


----------



## petitpas

Ummi, could you not plan a homebirth but in case of an emergency still go to your closest hospital? How would the ambulance know who you are booked with?
Unless they are being very strict on the matter it might be worth discussing...?
Otherwise, does your closer hospital have a birthing pool or other facilities that would make you more confortable?
If you are really keen on a homebirth it would be a shame for an admin technicality to ruin it for you :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha said:


> That makes sense Pip. Can't believe you're so close now. It's exciting.
> 
> D, I mean when you go in for appointments do you need to do a urine sample and then they use a little white stick to test it? That should be done at all pregnancy appointments (aside from scans) and it tests for infection, protein, ketones, and also sugar in your urine (plus other stuff), if you've GD then sugar will generally show in your urine. Talk to your dr regardless x
> 
> Thank you Ab, how are you and Frazer?

I'm not sure what the lab does honestly. But I do have an appointment on the 4th so I will mention it then. I do know that today I'm going in and doing my quad screening testing for chromosome things and I'm also being tested by the doctor I saw this week for lupus, thryoid issues, vitamin d deficiency and something else.



Mrs Reineke said:


> DSemcho, yeah I'm super self concious of my FUPA, I don't like my husband to see me naked at all. I had lost about 50lbs before our wedding and it was just tiny, but I've gained about 35 of it back. :cry: He's never said anything to me about my body, but I know both him and myself would love me to be in a bit better shape. He's so blessed, he can eat whatever he wants and is tall and thin. Hate that!!!!

I'll be honest. Me and my DH got married in Aug 2010, and he did not see me naked in daylight until May of this year. That's when he grabbed my FUPA and told me that he wished it was a little smaller, but that he loved it (he grabbed my fat roll too lol). Honestly, it was the most amazing thing because no guy has ever done that and DH knows how self conscious I am.



dairymomma said:


> Mine looks more like bread dough that's been left to rise too long. It's w.a.y. past muffin top. :haha:

Bahahaha. Mine looks like the bread dough thing now that I'm 10w pregnant. I'm definitely showing!!



Mrs Reineke said:


> Ok, I'm dying over here with the FUPA talk!!! :rofl: I remember way back when my sister and I were in high school (we're really close) and I told her that if I ever started to get a FUPA she had to tell me. Well what the hell!!! LOL!! I've given her crap about it because now I have one and she's like "Megan I had moved 5 hours away, so I didn't know you were getting one!" LOL!!! I seriously cannot stand mine. It's imbarrassing to me. But once I have my beautiful rainbow baby I can then focus on exercising and eating better to shrink it down a bit. I'll never be a size 4 either, I'm just not built that way. I'm 5'8" and have always been built muscular, but if I don't exercise...it doesn't look so hot. Hahaha!! But, now's not the time to worry about it. I need to take care of myself and baby.

Hah. We've never had that deal because I always have had a FUPA. However before my sister had her first child she actually said once, "I wonder what it would be like to be fat like Nicole (hi, I'm Dekota Nicole lol)" Well... Needless to say she gained 80lbs - yes EIGHTY POUNDS, in her first pregnancy. She was a size 1-2 when she got pregnant, and three months after baby was a size 13/14. I'm sorry. But I laughed so hard at her because she finally knew how it felt. She's become a lot nicer since then too lol.


Also - I had another crazy dream last night! So me and DH lived in a busy neighborhood and we had a school bus (like the big yellow ones in the states) in front of our house (don't know why...) and my tiniest dog (will post a pic later so you can understand how tiny) ran out into the street with a rawhide. So... This part made sense because she hates walking on grass, and when you yell at her to stop something she gives you this dumbfounded deer in headlights look. Well she did that in my dream and got ran over; I yelled for DH to grab her and I had to get dressed. Came back down and DH was sitting in his recliner watching

Spoiler
porn
 with his

Spoiler
weenie in his hand
. And I flipped shit on him... Went outside and all I saw was someone at my porch and there was a tiny liver and intestine and they told me she had got ran over a few more times because my DH hadn't moved her and that that was all that was left.... Needless to say I woke up pissed at DH, but I talked to him about it... He seems to be really good at deciphering dreams, and he said the bus is probably me feeling like I have to carry a bunch of people (some people at work I have to hold their damn hands the whole way). The him

Spoiler
whacking it
 thing was probably me feeling upset that I can't control the fact that we haven't DTD in three weeks and that I feel like he doesn't want me. And the Lilly (my dog) getting ran over is me feeling like I have no control in my life. He has seriously deciphered ALL of my crazy ass dreams.


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, I mostly just get the cheap dipstick with two squares on it when I have appointments. Protein and... sugar?
I know the one you mean with about ten different tests but they don't do it routinely.

D, I'm so glad I'm out of the crazy dreams period :haha: your dh is great for helping you decipher them! 

As for your sister, I have one I've secretly laughed at when things happened to her. I remember her visiting me in hospital when I was a student. She stayed at my shared house and complained to me that my house mate had eaten her yoghurt and he wasn't washing up the dishes. I'm like yes, he does that. If you don't like it talk to him. I've got bigger fish to fry. She was incensed that we didn't have proper rules in our house and I didn't 'control' him better... Obviously, my sister was lucky enough to have her own studio flat at uni. Then she went abroad for a year. Oh, I laughed so much when I visited her. The first thing I did was mop her floor. She was in a stand off with her house mate about cleaning. They later had cockroaches!!! :rofl:
I do love her but she is so quick to judge. She only ever understands when it happens to her, too.


----------



## DSemcho

omigosh that's hilarious.


----------



## kelly1973

Just wanted to say thankyou to you ladies for letting me join your group you have been lovely to me thankyou so much I'm so sorry to he leaving my 2nd scan today showed heartbeat had stopped this was my last chance I sm devastated u guess it wasn't to be


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Kelly1973, I'm so sorry to read this. You're in my thoughts and prayers. May I ask why this was your last chance? Please take care. :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Oh Kelly, I am so so sorry!
Big big hugs to you. I don't know your full history and why this was your last attempt. However, if you are having a D&C try asking for the remains to be tested. It may give you some answers.

All the best!


----------



## kelly1973

They did say they would test this time as do didn't really want it this time around and made this quite clear he won't make the same thing again I'm gutted I desperat wanted another but he just won't budge and said he don't do this again I really thought this was it this is my 4th mc so something has to be wrong me for sure I'm devastated


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Kelly, I can't even put into words how sorry I am for you. :hugs: Like wookie asked, if you don't mind sharing. How come this is your last time trying?

DSemcho, your husband sounds like a wonderful man. I'm lucky mine is as well. I can't believe your sister gained 80lbs while pregnant!!! I've been having weird dreams too. Had one about last night about my husband being dressed in a Santa outfit and he sent me a video text on his phone of him showing...ya know...his goods and so I rushed to the room he was in which was like in a hotel, but didn't look like a hotel and he was drinking whiskey which he NEVER drinks and he was absolutely wasted. He wanted to BD, but I told him we had decided to wait until after I see my doctor on the 26th to make sure it's ok with my mc history and he got reallly upset. There was a lot more weird stuff in the dream, but that was the main part. I think it's because we haven't had sex since I found out 3 weeks ago just out of fear of causing something to happen. So I think I want that time with him and I'm sure he does too, so it makes me dream about it because I feel bad. But yeah, talk about REALLY weird dreams!!! :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

Kelly I'm so sorry. It's so unfair. I would still push for tests in case one day he changes his mind or you have an 'oops pregnancy' however unlikely that seems right now. Aside from that be gentle on yourself, I'm so sorry x


----------



## Tasha

Aaaaah Pip, ours do the ten one every time.

My obstetric medicine appointment today. It was who took me off clexane with RR and I hold him responsible for her death. All I can say is he is an absolute cock!!!


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry Kelly :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly, I've said it your journal, but I am devastated for you. :hugs:
I know your dh doesn't want to be ttc again, but you never know what will happen. 
Just in case, ask your doctor what they'll do to help you keep a baby in case you fall pregnant again. Remember, it took me 4 mc's too before I got this (hopefully) sticky one. You may need to be on clexane as soon as possible after bfp (I took it after we saw 1st hb) even if nothing shows in the tests. 
I know you may not be thinking of that right now, but I just wanted to tell you before you leave b&b and in the hope you'll be back soon. Lots of love hun.


----------



## Squig34

Kelly, I'm so sorry :hugs: have you ever had an endometrial scratch?


----------



## kelly1973

No squig what is this and who does it


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:flower: may I join your group? I'm seeking some advice. 

I'm 31 have pcos and have had 4 miscarriages since 2011. I just completed my first frozen embryo transfer and have gotten very faint positives for the past 3 mornings. Of course my concern is they are not getting darker. I go Monday for my 1st bata but as of tomorrow I will be considered 14 dpo. We did PGS testing on all the embryos and they all came back perfect so it's not a genetic factor like my RE was sure it was. I would really like to prevent going thru another loss. Any suggestions of things I should inquire about??? I'm wondering if it could be an antibody issue. Any experience with lovenox and prednisolone???

Sorry for just jumping in. I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## ginny83

So sorry Kelly :( keep up with the investigations even if TTC again seems uncertain. I had told myself so many times that I was never goingto try again. Time is a big healer. 

There's something extra cruel about missed miscarriages :(


----------



## jkb11

I apologize I did a Google search and was directed to the very first page and read the 1st post only then posted. I did not realize there was a loss. 

Kelly I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dairymomma

Jkb-don't give up hope yet. I'm currently 6 weeks and my FRER lines stayed in the firmly faint/no change category from 12 dpo to about 16dpo. I wasn't testing every day and always used fmu so there should have been change but there wasn't so I was mini-freaking. Then my bloodwork came back and my hCG at 18dpo (or was it 16 dpo? Can't remember) was 126. Two days later, I used another FRER and found my lines had darkened considerably and my hCG had almost tripled to 330! It's important to remember that the amount of hCG in your urine can vary incredibly from the amount in your blood and test line darkness is no way to gauge whether or not the pregnancy is continued. Especially in these early days. I'd step away from the pee sticks and as hard as it is, wait to see what your blood tests show.

Kelly-I'm so sorry for your loss and I hope that your DH changes his mind later. I second getting tests done anyway because it might help give closure to know what happened. :hugs:

AFM-PARLanoia is hitting me a bit. Not sure why as nothing scary is really happening but I'm getting that 'oh dear' feeling. Makes me mad because I felt SO confident just a few days ago. Seems like I did this with LO though too so I was kinda expecting it. And it feels like I've got a sandbag in my uterus but not painful. Just heavy. Going to see how the weekend goes and if I'm still having this jittery feeling, I'll call the dr on monday and see if he can get me in asap for an ultrasound just to ease my mind. I don't *think* this heaviness is worrisome (probably just things growing) and I don't feel like it's totally causing my PARLanoia but it's sure not helping iykwim. Ugh.


----------



## petitpas

PARLanoia :rofl: Sorry, I know it means something scary but I love the word in itself! 
We all go through it and hopefully this will pass soon :hugs: go get that scan and say hi to your bubba!

Kelly, I'd have the pregnancy tested just in case. It makes no difference to your care right now but if your situation did change in the future then the information would be there if you needed it. It would mean a letter in the post, though, which also confirms the gender. That can be a very emotional moment :hugs:

Hello jkb,
Were your four losses consecutive? As in, you didn't have a healthy pregnancy in between? 
Then I will be honest, the likelihood of it being a genetic problem each time is quite low. Still, ivf does seem to work for some women. Perhaps due to the increased control of the cycle. Are you on any medication now? Progesterone? Aspirin?
Extra vitamin D and omega 3 (not cod liver oil) are supposed to be helpful. 
Did you have any recurrent miscarriage testing in the past?
It is worth asking about prednisolone but not all doctors are happy to prescribe it as it is still not quite proven as a treatment (there are studies being carried out, though, it's just a relatively new subject).
Good luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

AFM, not long to go until Tuesday. I'm not ready yet!


----------



## floridamomma

I'm sorry for your loss Kelly. Testing is a good idea. Just in case there is something that can be done. My husband and I both said that we don't want anymore after five miscarriages but my heart wouldnt allow me not to at least investigate just for myself. A lot of time after testing they're more willing to try different things. I know this doesn't help right now to ease the pain but maybe in the future it'll give you guys a standing ground to start from should he change his mind.


----------



## floridamomma

Jkb I have had five miscarriages not have been tested for genetic issues but the Doctors doubt that's what it is. I've had pretty much all tests except nk cells. My doctor is just trying steroids. At this point that's the plan of action. Like Petipas vitamins and baby aspirin are good. I take a prenatal, b12, vitamin d, a total of 2mg of folic acid, omega 3, baby aspirin and 10mg daily of prednisone. At ovulation I'll add lovenox. And stop baby aspirin. Similar regimens have worked for other ladies.


----------



## DSemcho

Kelly I'm sorry for your loss. I suffered through 6 losses before this one has decided to stick so don't give up!




Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Kelly, I can't even put into words how sorry I am for you. :hugs: Like wookie asked, if you don't mind sharing. How come this is your last time trying?
> 
> DSemcho, your husband sounds like a wonderful man. I'm lucky mine is as well. I can't believe your sister gained 80lbs while pregnant!!! I've been having weird dreams too. Had one about last night about my husband being dressed in a Santa outfit and he sent me a video text on his phone of him showing...ya know...his goods and so I rushed to the room he was in which was like in a hotel, but didn't look like a hotel and he was drinking whiskey which he NEVER drinks and he was absolutely wasted. He wanted to BD, but I told him we had decided to wait until after I see my doctor on the 26th to make sure it's ok with my mc history and he got reallly upset. There was a lot more weird stuff in the dream, but that was the main part. I think it's because we haven't had sex since I found out 3 weeks ago just out of fear of causing something to happen. So I think I want that time with him and I'm sure he does too, so it makes me dream about it because I feel bad. But yeah, talk about REALLY weird dreams!!! :wacko:

Yeah she used 'the baby needs it' as an excuse to eat value meals from like McDonalds and Taco Bell and all that all the time. Omg me and DH haven't this year at all and as of now baby is fine! I have sex/trying to get sex dreams about him a lot now :/


----------



## Squig34

kelly1973 said:


> No squig what is this and who does it

It's basically literally where they 'scratch' your womb lining. By causing a wound, it creates an inflammatory response & changes the womb environment. It's done to help promote implantation - I'm afraid I can't remember the exact gestation of all your losses but I think they were early, right? Like mine, which were all between 5-8 weeks & this points to a potential implantation problem. I think your RM consultant or a gynae consultant can do it - I actually got it because I got a biopsy at Prof Quenby's Coventry clinic to test for NK cells (I didn't have elevated levels & a scratch is the same as a biopsy just without the testing). It is painful but quick & I believe it's the main factor for me in having this pregnancy stick after 5 losses. I have the feeling someone else said that the NHS will only do it if you're under 40, but since there is a cost at the Coventry clinic, I don't think there's an age limit (not certain).

Welcome jkb, sorry to hear of your losses & good luck for this pregnancy -I hope your lines get darker. Are you testing with FRERs or just Internet cheapie sticks? FRERs will likely get you better lines.


----------



## DSemcho

Going to the gym for the first time since my BFP. I was an avid weightlifter (not the bulky girl kind) mand stopped until a safe point. I think 11 weeks is safe enough as long as I do 10-15lb Dumbbells.


----------



## Hope39

So sorry Kel xx pm on fb if you need a chat xx


----------



## jkb11

Thanks ladies, for the encouraging words. :flower:
I have been using frers. This am was a little darker but still not near as dark as the control line. I'm currently 8dp6dt.
As far as medicine- I am taking Estrada 2x daily, vivelle patch, PIO injection nightly, I am also on labetalol (for high blood pressure), and metformin (for pcos, not diabetic). I can't takeaspirin as it effects the labetalol. 
All of my losses were consecutive, I do have a son from my same husband that is 10 years old. We had no problems with his conception or pregnancy. 
They haven't tested any of the miscarriages I have had, they all were around 5weeks.
I have always felt guilty, like my pcos is causing it but my RE just ensures that's not it and that ladies with pcos have healty pregnancys all the time. Which is why she was convinced it was a genetic issue but it wasn't. I just feel like something's being overlooked.


----------



## petitpas

Squig, I have read positive things about the scratch :thumbup:

Jkb, even though many women with pcos have healthy babies, many also don't. So it is good that you are being treated for it.
What is estrada?
PIO sounds painful but progesterone is routinely given and can really help, especially with early losses.
Is this your first pregnancy with all these meds? Fingers crossed this is it!


----------



## jkb11

petitpas said:


> Squig, I have read positive things about the scratch :thumbup:
> 
> Jkb, even though many women with pcos have healthy babies, many also don't. So it is good that you are being treated for it.
> What is estrada?
> PIO sounds painful but progesterone is routinely given and can really help, especially with early losses.
> Is this your first pregnancy with all these meds? Fingers crossed this is it!

Sorry I was autocorrected! It's estrace. Yes, first one with the estrace, vivelle patch, and PIO injections. I did the crinone vaginal suppositories with previous losses. The injections really aren't too bad I was expecting much worse.


----------



## dairymomma

Petit-PARLanoia...It's the only way to describe it, eh? :haha:

AFM-today is better. Not so jittery. We'll see how it goes though and I'll make a decision monday. I wouldn't be getting the ultrasound until later in the week due to how far along I am and my schedule anyway so I'm up in the air on it but it would be nice to get confirmation that baby is in there and all is okay.


----------



## dancareoi

Squig, I too had scratch at prof quenby's clinic whilst testing for uNK cells.

However, I was slightly different, I'd already got 3 kids (mmc before 3rd) then a loss in jan 12 at 13-14 weeks gestation And another loss at 9 weeks.

I was under prof q clinic before second loss and she suggested scratch and uNK test(which was negative )

I was also prescribed progesterone from OV. First month of trying after scratch (age 41) I got BFP and my rainbow is now 16 months old (progesterone up until week 28 and daily injections of clexane from 7-28 weeks)

In conjunction with this I was also seeing an acupuncturist from just before I got pg up until 36 weeks!

This combination got my rainbow.


----------



## Squig34

That's interesting Dancareoi - I've heard good reports from others too about acupuncture helping in pregnancy. My NK cells test was negative too, I was so sure that was going to be the problem but it seems I must just have had a hostile womb environment. Why did you have to take the progesterone & Clexane so long? Mine was only til 13 weeks.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies.

Ultrasound in 12.5 hours. I'm scared because I've been getting pains off and on all day.


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Desmcho!


----------



## dairymomma

DSemcho-good luck. Ultrasounds can be nerve-wracking but hopefully it puts your mind at ease.

AFM-didn't call the dr. I'm mostly okay about things now (PARLanoia has ebbed) and part of me is scared of the ultrasound too. :dohh: It's the same reason why I can't bring myself to do another hpt-I'm too scared of what the results could be. If the lines are faint, I know it could be the hook effect but it'd just cue up a panic attack and the thought of an early ultrasound does pretty much the same thing. So I'm holding out for my appt unless something happens before. 

I will admit that the next two weeks can't go by fast enough though...:dohh:


----------



## Radiance

Well ladies! I got the SURPRISE of my life today! I've been feeling off for a few weeks. I've been nausea AND sick this all week, at all hours. So I tested, expecting nothing. POSITIVE! I took a test January 6th that looked negative but at lighting looked extremely faint. I assumed it was the indentation of the test. Base on that test and today's test I'm estimating I'm about 5-5.5 weeks. So we got pregnant right after having Elena. I started the baby aspirin for the first time ever tonight and calling my high risk tomorrow to get progesterone. I've tried neither during first trimester so hoping those do the trick!

Lucky #9... please!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10378919_10204985282019167_2537193564305051282_n.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DSemcho

Dairy - what is the hook effect?

Radiance - that is awesome! Congrats!

AFM - one of the girls in my group had a loss yesterday at 11+3 but said the baby was at almost 8 weeks. It makes me scared because she was a couple of days ahead of me, but since I saw my baby last week at 10+3 that should mean everything should be fine right? Makes me even more scared... 3 more hours.


----------



## DSemcho

Omigosh ladies! I got 5 pictures!!! Two sides views of baby, one profile and two bottom pics!! And the tech said unofficially she is pretty sure we are having a little boy! I'm only 11+2 according to them, but measuring 11+5. When she put the probe in she went wow that is a big baby lol. I will post the pics in a little bit!!! omigosh!


----------



## Hope39

Congrats D

It always amazes me how a sonographer can tell if a baby is big at 11w, how do they know because they are like mm big

Xx

Xx


----------



## ab75

Great news D xx

Congratulations Radiance xx


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Radiance! 

Yay, DSemcho! I have no idea how your tech could determine the gender yet, however...don't they all look like little boys at this gestation? It just seems like a huge guess at this early stage. So happy to hear that all looks well!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Radiance. We are here to hold your hand.

Lovely D, can't wait to see the photos. I agree with the girls, the difference in three days would be about 3-5mm so I wouldn't worry about being too big, and def take the gender with a pinch of salt, at this gestation. Because although it's different on a 5cm baby it is very hard to be sure and also swelling on a girl can make it look boy as the differences aren't massive yet!


----------



## Radiance

Thank you all :) It's driving me crazy knowing at this point they should be able to see baby!! I'm not patient :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

Baby! The reason she is pretty sure its a boy is because when we looked at a side view the weenie was still visible. So to make sure it wasn't the umbilical cord she turned the color on.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg2_zpsa8c5cd27.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg3_zps71233231.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg4_zpsa3f0ee2c.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg5_zps215f91be.jpg


----------



## Radiance

Looks like a boy!!! :)


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats radiance and dschemo!!


----------



## DSemcho

I forgot to mention there was a nub. She did another profile of the full baby and turned color on so we could distinguish the cord and there was still a nub sticking up from between the legs, but the cord was in the stomach


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats D! love the pics, they are so clear!

congrats Radiance!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Radiance - I hope your new protocol gets you your rainbow this time :)

Congratulations D- all looking good & less than 2 weeks til you are second tri! :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

I read through everything and hope I don't miss anything important.

Radiance, congrats!!! That's soooo exciting!!! Praying this is your sticky one!!! :happydance:

DSemcho, beautiful pictures!!! Possible boy huh? Pretty exciting!!

AFM: I had my first appointment with my doctor yesterday and it went wonderful. She did an ultrasound and we saw the babies heartbeat! I was 7 weeks yesterday and she measured me at 7+1 at one angle and 7+2 at another angle. So perfect. I'm still in shock. I know it doesn't mean something can't still happen, but my doctor told me once a heartbeat is seen it lowers the mc risk by about 50%, so that's promising. I feel like absolute crap today. Pukey and upset belly. I haven't actually thrown up, but feel like I could. It's lovely, but I'll take it. Praying everything continues to go well. [-o&lt;


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congratulations to you girls!

Radiance: I'm thrilled you've got a :bfp: stick little one! Hope the meds do the trick. 

Dsemcho: fantastic pics! Looks like a boy to me too. But do wait for confirmation at the next scan though. 

MrsR: yay! Glad you saw hb! It does change everything. I never saw a hb with my losses either, so I saw it I was so relieved. (Until PARLanoia kicks in!) 

:happy dance: more rainbows on their way!


----------



## dairymomma

Dsemcho-amazing pics and so clear! Scans can be nerve-wracking but it's oh so worth it when they give you amazing news, right?

Radiance-wow, congrats! I too got a surprise bfp just a few weeks ago so we won't be too far apart in EDD. FX is this your sticky STICKY rainbow baby! 

Tasha-how are you doing? Did you get your scans set up yet?

AFM-I've been doing some research on low impact exercising I can do while pg as well as inside since there's all kinds of this white sloppy stuff outside and the sun likes to play hide-n-seek alot, and I found this program called T-Tapp. It's all about using isometric exercises to build long lean muscle so I thought I'd give it a try. I got the book and have done a few of the moves but the only one I've mastered so far is the funniest looking one called hoe-downs. They are supposed to help flush the lymphatic system and strengthen the core so I've been experimenting. If I don't do them, I have no symptoms whatsoever during the day and my progesterone doesn't affect me. If I do 3 sets of hoe-downs within a few hours of taking my progesterone though, I get SUPER dizzy and tired after taking it, and my symptoms start peeking out again. I'm going to keep doing these goofy things because even if this is all in my head, I do feel more energized after doing them and it does feel like my core has tightened up a wee bit. Besides, if nothing else, I'm getting a good giggle at myself while doing the move and that's a positive right? :haha: (If you are curious what I'm talking about, search for T-Tapp hoedowns on YouTube and prepare to laugh away as the lady keeps telling you "You can do it, YES you can!")


----------



## dairymomma

Cross posted with you MrsR but glad that your appt went so well and you got to see bubs again! I'm getting excited for my first appt but being as it's 2 weeks away yet, it'll be a waiting game for me. Esp since I'm just hitting the 6-9.5 week stage where things have tended to go wrong for me. BUT the biggest thing that's boosting my spirits is knowing my hCG rose like that. That's never happened so I'm taking it as a good sign and TRYING to forget the rest.


----------



## Squig34

Great news Mrs R :)

Dairy I know it will be a long 3 weeks til you're out of your danger zone, but your protocol got you your rainbow the last time so there's every reason to believe all will be well this time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies, it's pretty exciting, but I'm also scared because I see so many women who see the heartbeat and then lose it anyways. So that terrifies me. :cry: My next appointment is in 4 weeks on February 19th. Just going to be praying in the meantime everything stays good. [-o&lt;


----------



## dancareoi

Squig34 said:


> That's interesting Dancareoi - I've heard good reports from others too about acupuncture helping in pregnancy. My NK cells test was negative too, I was so sure that was going to be the problem but it seems I must just have had a hostile womb environment. Why did you have to take the progesterone & Clexane so long? Mine was only til 13 weeks.

They suggested I went on it until 24 weeks, due to my second tri loss (thought I was 17 weeks but only 13-14) when it came to it I was too nervous to stop so prof Q said I could take until 28 weeks, when I weaned off it gradually.

My DH thought the acupuncture was nonsense! However I felt it helped, and whether it did or didn't the fact was it made me feel better. Went on a weekly basis up until about 16 weeks, then every other week (expensive at £40 for 1/2 hour) but definitely worth it! 

He concentrated on increasing the blood flow to my womb. He also thought my blood quality was low, so advised me to eat spinach, kale, beetroot, butter from grass fed cows, good cuts of steak and at least 2 eggs every day!

I switched to Kerry gold butter and had a 3 egg spinach omelette for lunch most days (couldnt do the beetroot, yuk)


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats mrsr!!! Is this the first pregnancy you've seen a heartbeat?


----------



## ttcmoon

gurlzz...visiting this thread after long. Great to know about so many bfps. amazing....


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs R I think it's going to work out this time! :D They say after seeing the heartbeat the odds of a loss go down dramatically.


----------



## Tasha

Congrats MrsR

How's everyone doing?


----------



## DSemcho

I'm okay. Except the fact that I had lightning vagina last night lol. Four times in 30 minutes. Whew.


----------



## Tasha

:haha: ouch!

My NT results came back good, 1 in 7300, so low risk. But my PAPP-A came back low also and that's not good with my history.


----------



## ginny83

I had low ds risk but also low free beta hcg levels (they told me its similar to low papp a levels). So although I was going to have growth scans anyway this was another reason to have them. Interestingly my placenta looked great right until the end but I think billys growth dropped off a bit after my last growth scan at 34 weeks and I did end up getting pre e. The tricky thing is though coz I have high blood pressure it could have been caused by that


----------



## ginny83

Sorry forgot to say that's great your overall risk is low :)


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Ginny. I didn't know that about the bhcg, I've also got low bhcg :dohh: :haha: I mean I know my risks of loss before 24 weeks, stillbirth, IUGR, pre-eclampsia etc are high regardless but still.


----------



## LeeC

Hello everyone, it's been quite a while since I frequented this lovely thread. Lots of catching up to do for me. Hope everyone is doing well, looking forward to catching up.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Tasha- Just out of curiosity- What does Papp-A tell you?What is the risk?


----------



## Tasha

Hi Lee. How are you?

Newly, a low PAPP-A increases your risk of placental issues, loss before twenty-four weeks, stillbirth, IUGR, pre-eclampsia and preterm birth. With my history it probably isn't a good sign at all x


----------



## ab75

Wow Tasha, over 15 weeks already. Time is going by quickly!! x


----------



## Tasha

It is Ab. I keep seeing my ticker and feel surprised as I just don't feel pregnant :haha:

How are you and Frazer?


----------



## ab75

Lol, are you keeping ok? When is your next scan?

We're both good thanks, can't believe Frazer is 2 weeks already, time needs to slow down in this house!! xx


----------



## ginny83

The Dr explained it to me as there is a correlation (they seemed to stress igur as being the main thing) but lots of women have low levels and nothing happens. Interestingly enough my levels with my 3 later losses were in the normal range and billy has been the only pregnancy I've had where ive had minimal morning sickness. I it that down to steroids but maybe it was low hormone levels or something?


----------



## Tasha

Monday Ab. I have the Mw in the morning, scan in afternoon, the consultant on Wednesday.

It is going so fast! 

I'm fully expecting IUGR tbh Ginny, it's a case of when not if in my head so just need to hope that it's far enough on that they can help.

How is little Billy doing? How are you?


----------



## Radiance

So hCG was 345 (maybe a little over-I can't remember the exact number) :shrug: Not sure if that should be wonderful news or not! They tried a scan and didn't really see anything. She saw "maybe" a sac. The clot that formed after hemorrhaging/surgery on December 12 is still there. I wasn't too happy about that!


----------



## Squig34

Are you going to get more betas & another scan Radiance?

So Tasha, if they identify IUGR, what would they do for you? It sounds from what you've said that it's either treatable or at least they can save the baby if far enough on?


----------



## Tasha

345 is a good number. I hope the clot goes.

IUGR is just a case of hoping we get far enough and baby be big enough for them to help by getting baby out. My fortnightly growth scans should mean that they can get baby out in time if needed. My problem is that RR's growth started slowing from 16 weeks and that even though she was over 24 weeks they wouldn't of been able to help her even if they got her out in time (she was 340 grams and they need to be 500). It's all a waiting game and hoping that it if it is going to affect us that it's late third tri and they realise quick enough.


----------



## Tasha

Happy 16 weeks Squig. It seems so pregnant when you hear it doesn't it?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Hopeful, this is the first pregnancy we've seen anything. So when I had my early ultrasound at 5 weeks 2 days we saw the gestational sac and yoke sac and then when I went in on Monday at 7 weeks we saw the heartbeat and baby measured 7+1 and 7+2 at another angle. It was amazing to see. But now I'm so attached and that scares me because I know it doesn't guarantee anything. I have just been praying a lot that this little one keeps growing healthy. 

Welcome back Lee!

Yesterday was the worst I've felt this whole time. I literally felt like poop ALL DAY LONG!! Upset belly and nausea. I haven't actually gotten sick, but was pretty close to it yesterday. My guy just hurt. Literally in my gut too, not my lower belly or intestines. I'm assuming that is completely normal? It chilled out a bit before I went to bed and I was fine all night. Then this morning I'm feeling icky again, but forced myself to eat some ginger snaps and drink some ginger tea. Now I'm sipping on lemon water. Hoping it will help a bit at least. I'll take all of it if it gives me a healthy baby in my arms in the end.


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-that flicker makes it all real doesn't it? Glad you got to baby. And yes, the tummy upset can be normal. Some women don't get morning sickness until a bit later-6 to 7 weeks-and some like me, hardly get it all. I'd be so happy if I could be puking right now...

Lee-I was just wondering about you the other day. It's been awhile since you popped in but glad to see you here.

AFM-no symptoms day but I'm SUPER stressed so it's no surprise. Not because of the pregnancy mind you, but because we got our tax accountant appt card in the mail yesterday (oh the joys of being self-employed and having to itemize a full year's worth of business expenses...:dohh: ) and our appt is TWO FRICKIN' WEEKS EARLY this year! So I have 12 days to get all of our last year's bookwork caught up, update our medical expenses and get my year-end printout (which can take up to 2 weeks. ay yi yi yi yi...), and get all that info in order for DH so HE can finish up his end of things...Good thing I've got a decent start on this because I wanted to get this stuff done before the end of the month anyway but now I'm under pressure. Since this has to be done the day before my dr appt, I have something else aside from the pg to keep my mind occupied but the stress is kicking in. At least DH has it worked out so my work hours are down to 1/4 of what they usually are so I'll have a bit more time to work on the computer.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Dairy!

Many of my symptoms didn't really start til 7/8 weeks & I never got morning sickness as such (by which I mean vomiting) but an almost all day nausea which starts around 9.30/10 (yes I still have it :() & gets worse as the day goes on. I couldn't eat sweet things in first tri; technically I can now but they make the nausea worse!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies...that sounds like what I'm dealing with. Like I said, I'll take it if I get a healthy baby at the end! :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

Tasha said:


> Monday Ab. I have the Mw in the morning, scan in afternoon, the consultant on Wednesday.
> 
> It is going so fast!
> 
> I'm fully expecting IUGR tbh Ginny, it's a case of when not if in my head so just need to hope that it's far enough on that they can help.
> 
> How is little Billy doing? How are you?

good luck with your scan xx

Billy is doing great!! I love him so so much. Still can't believe all the effort and tears paid off and we got to bring him home happy and healthy. pinch myself everyday!


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha said:


> :haha: ouch!
> 
> My NT results came back good, 1 in 7300, so low risk. But my PAPP-A came back low also and that's not good with my history.

So what is PAPP-A? 



Tasha said:


> It is Ab. I keep seeing my ticker and feel surprised as I just don't feel pregnant :haha:
> 
> How are you and Frazer?

Same here. The only time I feel pregnant is when the nausea hits. Or when I hae to cough and hold my lower tummy so it doesn't hurt.




Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hopeful, this is the first pregnancy we've seen anything. So when I had my early ultrasound at 5 weeks 2 days we saw the gestational sac and yoke sac and then when I went in on Monday at 7 weeks we saw the heartbeat and baby measured 7+1 and 7+2 at another angle. It was amazing to see. But now I'm so attached and that scares me because I know it doesn't guarantee anything. I have just been praying a lot that this little one keeps growing healthy.
> 
> Welcome back Lee!
> 
> Yesterday was the worst I've felt this whole time. I literally felt like poop ALL DAY LONG!! Upset belly and nausea. I haven't actually gotten sick, but was pretty close to it yesterday. My guy just hurt. Literally in my gut too, not my lower belly or intestines. I'm assuming that is completely normal? It chilled out a bit before I went to bed and I was fine all night. Then this morning I'm feeling icky again, but forced myself to eat some ginger snaps and drink some ginger tea. Now I'm sipping on lemon water. Hoping it will help a bit at least. I'll take all of it if it gives me a healthy baby in my arms in the end.

I'm so happy you saw the heartbeat. When I saw it with this one I cried, and when I saw it the second time at 10 weeks I cried again. I couldn't believe it. This is the first time for us too. 

I know I get pains in my gut, and I can never differentiate between a gas pain, poop pain or stretching pain lol.


----------



## ab75

Good luck Tasha xx


----------



## Tasha

Dairy :hugs: that sounds stressful.

Ginny I can't tell you how pleased I am that you got to take Billy home. It's been a long journey with many tears but you got there. There's always hope eh?

D, I literally have zero symptoms. It's disconcerting. 

PAPP-A is part of the NT blood test. If you've low Papp-a and high bhcg then it can point towards chromosome issues. Low papp-a (without the high bhcg) can show placental issues.


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-it is stressful but at least I'm stressing about something non-pg related, right? :dohh: Anyway, hopefully baby keeps growing well enough that if/when something happens, the drs can help. :hugs:

AFM-still stressing. Between taxes and my sils, oof! I'm doing a project for a family reunion thing we are planning and they are totally disregarding my background in editing, design, and English grammar/language (I went to school for it) while they pick apart the final product. I'm guessing pg hormones and stress are amping things up too. I just want the next two weeks to be over. Taxes will be done, my end of this whole reunion mess will be done (until the actual reunion anyway), and I'll have been to the drs and (hopefully) seen baby. Can I just wake up 2 weeks from now?? :dohh:

EDIT: Cut out a bunch of my ranty paragraph cuz it really was just pg hormones and I felt bad. And things aren't so bad now. they are listening to me on things now so it's good. I think I just needed to calm down a bit.


----------



## Radiance

I got my second beta today!! It went from 345 (Tuesday) to 710 today (Thursday)! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

I hope you're okay dairy. Let them do it if they're just going to stress you.

Wahoooo. Happy for you radiance x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

That's fantastic news Radiance!!! Doing just what it needs to be doing!! :happydance:

Hang in there dairymomma!:hugs:

Tasha, I have a few friends that felt great their whole pregnancies!!! Enjoy it!! :happydance:

DSemcho, it was pretty incredible seeing that heartbeat. I cried and I know I will when I have my next scan. 

ginny, I'm so glad things are going so well for you. You deserve it!! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha said:


> Dairy :hugs: that sounds stressful.
> 
> Ginny I can't tell you how pleased I am that you got to take Billy home. It's been a long journey with many tears but you got there. There's always hope eh?
> 
> D, I literally have zero symptoms. It's disconcerting.
> 
> PAPP-A is part of the NT blood test. If you've low Papp-a and high bhcg then it can point towards chromosome issues. Low papp-a (without the high bhcg) can show placental issues.

Most of my symptoms have gone away, except for the occasional boob ache and the occasional days of nausea (like once a week maybe?). But I get random cramps that make me worry but I try not to. 



Mrs Reineke said:


> That's fantastic news Radiance!!! Doing just what it needs to be doing!! :happydance:
> 
> Hang in there dairymomma!:hugs:
> 
> Tasha, I have a few friends that felt great their whole pregnancies!!! Enjoy it!! :happydance:
> 
> DSemcho, it was pretty incredible seeing that heartbeat. I cried and I know I will when I have my next scan.
> 
> ginny, I'm so glad things are going so well for you. You deserve it!! :hugs:

I cried when I saw it at 6 weeks 5 days. And I cried when I saw it at 10 weeks 3 days and it was moving and looked like a baby and had a strong heartbeat. When I saw it on Tuesday I was more in awe than crying because it was just moving away.


----------



## Tasha

I want to feel pregnant though, it scares me that I dont. I've never had that this far on.

Crying is normal, I've had eight now and I've cried every time :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

I know I'm going to cry at the next one (20 week) because we will know the official gender. I'm scared that most of mine are going away, and that I still have twinges/cramps. I'm hoping that my doppler comes in today to ease my mind when I'm feeling like this. It normally takes a week or two after the ultrasound for me to feel worried.






I forgot to post this. My husband makes me feel like I'm chopping his legs off by asking him to come to ultrasounds and appointments. He hasn't been to any appointments at all, but the next one is when we get the results from the quad screening for cystic fibrosis and the other things and he was like, well then why do I have to go. I was really? We will be finding out if there is a possibility of our baby having a birth defect and you are wondering why I want you there?? I told him last night I feel like he doesn't want the baby or anything to do with it because he was mad at all the ultrasounds, even when he saw the baby, and that he's mad anytime I talk about it or try to discuss names. He said, "Oh well. I do want it, but there is nothing I can do to make you feel that I do." I said yes you can, you can show an interest and take initiative when trying to pick names or anything. Hell go buy a pair of baby socks and surprise me or something. It's not that hard to convince your spouse you want the child you helped create.

rant over.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Men have a weird way of showing their feelings. I don't think it's a question of him not wanting the baby. It may be more a case that he is as scared as you that something might go wrong and it's his own way of coping because of previous losses. That's a bit how my dh was like. For the first scans he could have come with me, I told him I was scared and needed him with me, he took me to the doctor, but waited in the car!!!! We talked about it afterwards and that's when he said he was scared because of our previous losses. PARL is though on the men too. We can express how it affects us, but they don't/can't. 
My dh even developed couvade syndrome the first few weeks.


----------



## floridamomma

Dsemcho my dh is probably from Venus. He is the sweetest kindest person I've ever met. But he and discussing pregnancy aren't mixing right now. We can talk about cost and anything with no emotion attached beyond that don't even think about it. He did tell me yesterday that he wants this but is worried. Maybe he's hesitant to get attached. But he needs to understand you need him and his support now more than ever and he'll regret not being there later down the line.

Tasha with my son I found out I was pregnant after 1st try ended and 2nd was in full swing. I had no clue! I was in nursing school so really stressed probably ignored symptoms but I don't remember any at all. He is the last child I had. And I never felt anything I thought the dr was joking with me until I got nausea at like 18-36 weeks. I hope no symptoms is a just smooth ride pregnancy for you Tasha. 

Afm- I have question to all. I haven't had low progesterone that I know of and I've always taking the pill. I'm going to more than likely ask to be on after iui. Is a vaginal or rectal suppository a better option than oral ?


----------



## Tasha

D, I think that's normal in Parl. It's difficult for them too. My DH is getting better now (his first scan he came to was 11 weeks) but I think he understands I'm getting more stressed as we go along, maybe your DH will get better as you get further on and he realises this one is coming home.

Thank you Florida. You just reminded me that I got to 22 weeks with Honey without even knowing (and then it was because I needed an X-ray), so it must of been no symptoms or very little that I put down to other things. 

I was told by doctors that they end up in the right area more effectively and quicker x


----------



## floridamomma

Vaginal seems too messy but closer to baby I guess.


----------



## floridamomma

The things we do to get these little ones here


----------



## Radiance

I just started my progesterone and it wasn't that messy. :) I do them vaginally but know some do other ways. I guess it depends on your doctor.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I take the oral kind but that's because it's what my dr prescribed. I think there's only a slight difference in the amount of time it takes to reach the uterus because it has to metabolize through the liver or something to take it orally. I've never taken it any other way so I can't help there.

AFM-Well, turns out that part of the issue was one of the girls was just reading the FB messages and didn't bother to check out the final product. :dohh: After I pointed out that it needed to get done ASAP and that no matter what we do, someone isn't going to like something about it, they all kind of went "oh yeah"...and shut up. I did get some very nice compliments from all of them afterwards and my m-i-l even called to thank me for putting up with all of this crap so I feel like they did appreciate me doing this. But I did some passive-aggressive revenge when I printed the whole thing out on shimmery ivory paper without asking if anyone liked it. I wasn't about to open ANOTHER can of worms...:haha: The whole time I was printing, I was evil snickering to myself because I can see some of them going "ewww" and there's nothing they can do to change it now. *cue evil snickering*


----------



## dairymomma

Oh yeah, and Tasha-I'm not feeling very pg myself. I'm trying to be happy and mostly I am, but it's also causing me to play a bunch of mental games with myself. The joys of being PARL, eh?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

DSemcho, I will seriously bawl my eyes out at my next scan if the baby is moving around. That would be truly amazing!! :cry: I hope and pray I get that blessing of seeing a healthy little one in there again.

Tasha, maybe it's a good sign you feel different this time around. Could mean it's your take home baby!!! 

AFM: I'll be 8 weeks on Monday and my pants are already tight on me!? I am actually down 2lbs because of not feeling great, but I feel HUGE!!! Anyone else have this happen this early?


----------



## Radiance

Mrs Reineke- I've lost weight with Elijah, Stephen, and Elena while pregnant. A lot with Elijah! Yet my jeans didn't fit or were really snug :haha: I'm very bloated with this one and only (estimated) in the 5th week so it will be interesting to see when I do start getting a real bump.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Aw Radiance I am so pleased to see you are pg again!!!! That is truly awesome.

Are you going to do anything different this pregnancy? Did they ever find out a reason for your last loss?

A happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## Squig34

Great news on your betas, Radiance :)

Dairy, sometimes you need to rant in a neutral place so that you can go back & interact calmly with the people involved! Best approach ;) glad it turned out ok though & I think shimmery ivory paper sounds lovely :)

D & Tasha - it's not unusual for you not to feel many symptoms at the stages you are in your pregnancies, so try not to worry! 

Ummi, what's couvade syndrome?

Mrs R, I'm still in ordinary clothes but they're feeling tighter now (& have been for a few weeks) but I'm not big enough yet to go in maternity clothes :(
I
Florida, I got told vaginally or anally for the progesterone. The latter is less messy & there's no risk of spotting which using it vaginally can cause. I don't know if they give oral supplements for it in the UK.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I took mine vaginally. I could have taken it orally as well. 

Couvade syndrome is when the partner of the pregnant women starts feeling the same pregnancy symptoms as she does: nausea, sickness, bloated feeling and the lot. Dh was like that for about 2-3 weeks, until he managed to talk about his fears and all. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## ginny83

So close to 3rd tri Ummi :) so happy for you :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you Ginny! Actually, I was already counting myself in 3rd tri from beginning of week 27. A few days won't make a difference. Hehe! My body really feels in 3rd tri though: tiredness, pains and aches the lot! 
Otherwise I'm ok. Can't wait to meet my baby, 3 months still seems such a long way to go. 
How are you doing? How's baby? And how is big bro adapting?


----------



## wookie130

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> DSemcho, I will seriously bawl my eyes out at my next scan if the baby is moving around. That would be truly amazing!! :cry: I hope and pray I get that blessing of seeing a healthy little one in there again.
> 
> Tasha, maybe it's a good sign you feel different this time around. Could mean it's your take home baby!!!
> 
> AFM: I'll be 8 weeks on Monday and my pants are already tight on me!? I am actually down 2lbs because of not feeling great, but I feel HUGE!!! Anyone else have this happen this early?

Yeah, I did, Mrs. R, but with my son, my second child. With Hannah, I didn't really start pooching out until around 14 weeks. I think a lot of women BLOAT a lot in the first tri...the baby itself is so tiny still at this stage, that some of your clothes may seem a bit tighter due to gas, fluid retention, etc, and also your uterus expands far before that baby is large enough to feel in there, etc. With Oscar, I was in maternity clothes by 10 weeks gestation...I began feeling movement with him around 15 weeks, which is pretty early.


----------



## floridamomma

Maybe because I'm in the us they've only ever offered oral but I was thinking the other routes may be netter


----------



## Radiance

newlywedtzh said:


> Aw Radiance I am so pleased to see you are pg again!!!! That is truly awesome.
> 
> Are you going to do anything different this pregnancy? Did they ever find out a reason for your last loss?
> 
> A happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

No, Elena was "normal" and healthy too. I am doing baby aspirin and progesterone :) Both first time user!


----------



## dairymomma

Mrs-I'm not sure if things are tighter or not yet. I'm a bigger girl with a long torso so I don't get a belly until I'm 6 months (or later) along since baby has alot of room to grow up (and fill in! :haha:) before needing to pop out and I usually only wear maternity clothes in the last month or two pretty much because I want to not because I NEED to...But I do know I'm bloated/gassy and retaining fluid right now so I feel a bit puffier than normal. It's normal for this stage of pg but your uterus won't typically rise above your pubic bone until after 12-14 weeks. 

AFM-Feeling icky today. Nauseated almost all day and my discharge has amped up incredibly. I feel like there's a waterfall down there or something! :blush: And no funky scary stuff either. It's just plain old clear/yellow pg discharge which has me incredibly relieved. I'm 7 weeks today and my first loss milestone is tomorrow so here we go! Tomorrow will be one down, lots to go, but ONE down. Woohoo, eh? And the stress levels are ramping down. DH has been helping me tirelessly with bookwork so it's not just on me to get taxes done. I think he's been feeling bad about how stressed I've been. Hoping he lets me crack down on the books again tonight while he makes supper. I just don't feel like cooking one itty bitty bit. Barf.


----------



## dairymomma

Update-literally right after I posted, I had a big blob of something make it's presence known. When I went to clean up, it was watery, peachy discharge. LOTS of it. And it happened again within seconds. I'd wipe and more would come out (followed by curse words on my part). It's tapered off now but whatever it was, it lasted almost a minute! Now, I've got constant aches/mild cramping thru my low belly (which I know could be just nerves or the constipation I got overnight) and the discharge isn't a true pink. It's peach and it's drying yellow and I'm on progesterone so it could be nothing. Suffice to say, I'm calling the dr and getting in on Monday. I need to know if this is just a false alarm, an infection, or another loss. Honestly, I'm having a hard time figuring out how I feel about this-sad? scared? meh? screw it? It's a combo of all of them I think. Part of me is hopeful because I've had stuff like this and still gone on to term but there's part of me that's accepting this may be inevitable. I've never had a successful pg back to back so why should I have expected it now? keeps running through my head. Monday can't come soon enough...And it melted my heart that DH offered to stay home from a guy's night tonight if I wanted him to. I told him to go. If this is something starting, it's starting slow and it's not in full swing and he's only a 10 minute drive/phone call away if I need him to come home.


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I'm in Iowa, and I was always able to score vaginal progesterone suppositories. They were great with Hannah's pregnancy, but they irritated my cervix with Oscar, and probably were what caused my scary bleeding episodes off and on in the first tri, as the ultrasound tech confirmed it was NOT a subchorionic hematoma. But, my two rainbow babies were also my two progesterone-supplemented pregnancies, so I consider it to be quite the miracle supplement!


----------



## Radiance

Interesting wookie130! I started my progesterone on Thursday and have had spotting at one time twice now. The doctor did an exam the first time and said it wasn't from the cervix and that it was nice and closed.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dairy. Scary for you. I'm glad DH is being supportive x


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Dairy. I hope you can get seen on Monday & it turns out not to be anything serious.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: sorry you're having a scary episode. I hope it's nothing really. 
If you're taking the progesterone vaginally, it could be some left overs from the capsule. I had that a lot!


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy praying for you hon. 
Either way is fine maybe. I'm a home health nurse so I drive all day so I wouldn't want anything to messy but I'll deal with to get my rainbow


----------



## Tasha

It's not that messy that it will be awful for you, just wear panty liners x


----------



## dairymomma

Ummi-I take the oral stuff so it's not progesterone that came out. It was about halfway between pee and discharge-slimy pee if that makes sense? And peach in color. 

Thanks ladies. I spent last night scared and cramping but no more odd discharge. Any little bits that made it to my pad were the same peachy color when wet but dried yellow so I'm at a loss as to whether or not it actually was colored. Woke up to cramping this morning but clear, sticky discharge (not much) and the cramping/heavy feeling is nearly gone now that I've gone poo. I haven't gone in in a few days so maybe that's the cramping cause? I'm still going in tomorrow. PARLanoia BIG time...


----------



## dairymomma

Red streaks now. :nope: And the heavy feeling is back. I know you aren't supposed to check (and it's just adding to the PARLanoia) but I wanted to see if the red was coming from the cervix and mine is so low, it's practically coming out. Somehow I don't think this is ending well...Taking it easy, drinking water, and all that but I think this is #9 for me. 

Damn it.

:cry:


----------



## Radiance

dairymomma said:


> Red streaks now. :nope: And the heavy feeling is back. I know you aren't supposed to check (and it's just adding to the PARLanoia) but I wanted to see if the red was coming from the cervix and mine is so low, it's practically coming out. Somehow I don't think this is ending well...Taking it easy, drinking water, and all that but I think this is #9 for me.
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> :cry:

:( I am really hoping that's not the case. :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Really hoping the discharge stops Dairy. Is there anywhere you can be seen today?

Anyone experience shortness of breath with pregnancy? We've been super busy the past couple of weeks with moving house and then a dog workshop all weekend last week. My body seemed to recover from the strain of both of those things, but now I've got increased swelling (feet, ankles and lower leg) and I'm increasingly short of breath. It's so bad in the morning that I have to sit down after I walk from the bedroom to the kitchen. I've never had this before---does this seem normal?


----------



## wookie130

mowat said:


> Really hoping the discharge stops Dairy. Is there anywhere you can be seen today?
> 
> Anyone experience shortness of breath with pregnancy? We've been super busy the past couple of weeks with moving house and then a dog workshop all weekend last week. My body seemed to recover from the strain of both of those things, but now I've got increased swelling (feet, ankles and lower leg) and I'm increasingly short of breath. It's so bad in the morning that I have to sit down after I walk from the bedroom to the kitchen. I've never had this before---does this seem normal?


Oh my goodness, completely normal!!!!! I imagine it's far worse w/twins. Your entire circulatory system is working overtime, and shortness of breath is a very common thing in pregnancy...the babes could also be crowding your lungs a bit too.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy!!!! Oh no! 

You could just go to the ER...perhaps someone could do an ultrasound there for you. There was never a diagnosed reason for my bleeding w/Oscar, and there were times when it was bright red blood. I hope it's just a flukey thing for you, as it was for me. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Praying for you dairy.

Now at, very normal but make sure you keep an eye on your bp, watch for extreme swelling or it be in the face etc.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I really hope it's nothing serious dairy. Sending you lots of :hugs: 

Mowat: I have that too. Just like Wookie said, completely normal and maybe excerbated by have two in there. 
But have it checked anyway. Breathlessness could be a sign of anaemia, and have your bp checked too, swelling is not good.


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys---made me feel better. I see the doctor on Tuesday so I'll see what she says.


----------



## DSemcho

mowat said:


> Really hoping the discharge stops Dairy. Is there anywhere you can be seen today?
> 
> Anyone experience shortness of breath with pregnancy? We've been super busy the past couple of weeks with moving house and then a dog workshop all weekend last week. My body seemed to recover from the strain of both of those things, but now I've got increased swelling (feet, ankles and lower leg) and I'm increasingly short of breath. It's so bad in the morning that I have to sit down after I walk from the bedroom to the kitchen. I've never had this before---does this seem normal?

Definitely getting the shortness of breath already haha. I usually have that happen anyways when I'm to excited and talk to fast, but now it's happening more so lol.



dairymomma said:


> Red streaks now. :nope: And the heavy feeling is back. I know you aren't supposed to check (and it's just adding to the PARLanoia) but I wanted to see if the red was coming from the cervix and mine is so low, it's practically coming out. Somehow I don't think this is ending well...Taking it easy, drinking water, and all that but I think this is #9 for me.
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> :cry:


I hope it's nothing serious! My sister bled, a lot, at 7 weeks with her first one and now my niece is about to be 6 in July. :hugs: :hugs:




mowat said:


> Thanks guys---made me feel better. I see the doctor on Tuesday so I'll see what she says.


I hope everything is okay Mowat!



AFM - Nothing new. All the same things have been going on, except I've been finding my hand in my pants a lot holding my belly and talking to baby a lot too.


----------



## Hope39

Morning Girls :hi:

It seems i will be joining Parl again :dance: :yipee::headspin:

After my 6 losses i didnt move to Parl until i was 12w with Isaac, im only 4w but i have no friends left on rmc so im moving early :) :happydance:

xxx


----------



## ginny83

oh Hope I am so happy for you!! 

Fingers crossed that you'll be bringing home Isaac's brother or sister xx when are you due? September?


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Hope!! So pleased for you!

dairy - sounds scary. I hope it's nothing. I remember how much I bled with my son and that heaviness and cramping that mimicked my previous m/c so closely. Yet he is here. I know we all know how bleeding could possibly end but we'll think positive thoughts for you.:hugs:


----------



## Hope39

ginny83 said:


> oh Hope I am so happy for you!!
> 
> Fingers crossed that you'll be bringing home Isaac's brother or sister xx when are you due? September?

Due date is October 4th but delivery at 36w means September, OH birthday is 3rd :wacko:


----------



## Tasha

You know just how happy I am for you hope. I've everything crossed. I'm also glad that you joined here earlier, you deserve the support and I (we) get to share your pregnancy :dance:


----------



## DSemcho

Yay Hope!!!! How are you feeling so far??


----------



## Hope39

Im not really feeling anything at the moment DS - i try and ignore the fact im pregnant for as long as possible.

I have such a huge road ahead of me, i wish my only worry was getting past first tri. x


----------



## DSemcho

Hopefully everything goes great!!

I know that being this far for me is a huge accomplishment, and everyone keep stelling me to relax and not worry but they don't understand what it's like. I finally hit my first second trimester this coming Saturday.


----------



## Hope39

Getting out of first tri for any rmc'er is a huge accomplishment DS, well done you :)

No one can possibly understand unless they've walked in these shoes, they just don't get it. Those that haven't had a stillborn or neo natal loss but suffer rmc don't fully get it, i wouldn't expect anyone to get it unless they have experienced it

God im waffling now x


----------



## kelly1973

Wow that's fantastic news hope totally made my day xxx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-CONGRATULATIONS!!! That news just makes my day! So happy to see you back here.

AFM-Thanks ladies. This shouldn't be a surprise really since I've had threatened miscarriage with all but one pg thus far but it never ceases to scare the bejeezus out of me. The red was just that one time. Back to intermittent small amts of peach stuff now but if my previous experience is anything to fall back on, I'll post this and something new will come up. :dohh: Called the dr. He's out today, won't be in til 10am tomorrow, and his nurse can't schedule an ultrasound on her own. There's a locum today but she can't schedule a scan or use the u/s machine in office. Since I'm only 7+2, it's iffy as to whether or not their u/s would pick up baby abdominally and they don't do TV scans so I'm stuck waiting til tomorrow and hoping they can get me in for an u/s right away. The joys of being in limboland...:coffee:


----------



## Radiance

dairymomma- The wait is always awful!! I hope today goes by quickly so you can be seen sooner.

----
I'm excited to still be here! I can't wait for my dating scan. It's in a little over two weeks :wacko: I'm definitely impatient! I should be around 8/9 weeks at that scan.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: sorry you couldn't get hold of your doc. I hope you get your scan tomorrow and it's good news. 

Hope: I'm so so happy for you. What you say is right,no one can fully understand until they've been there themselves. 
But we're all here for you. xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

dairy, I'm so glad the red spotting went back to the peach spotting. I know that colored cm can be very common. I'm praying you're seen soon so you can see everything is ok. 

DSemcho, I've been putting my hand in my pants too! LOL!! I'll be sitting on the couch and just have it in my pants on my lower belly. My husband asked me the other day what that was all about...I told him I'm just holding my baby. Hahaha!!

Hope, congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!!! This will be your rainbow baby!! 

AFM: I'm trying to not worry, and I've been doing so good lately. But I'm 8 weeks today and I keep seeing in ladies signatures they've had mmc at this time or later. Then there is ladies like you Hope who have gone through horrible things and I'm so worried that something like that will happen with me. :cry: Did you ladies with mmc have any signs or you just went in for a scan and the baby had passed?


----------



## DSemcho

Doppler came in! Found a hb for a split second and after that I found the placenta but not the hb. Damn this tummy fat lol. I'll wait til this weekend.


----------



## Radiance

We had no signs. With our two early first trimester losses I just woke up bleeding. With Hope, all was well, I had a scan the day before and the next night while relaxing my water broke :( I had her two days later. With Elijah, Stephen, and Elena I had absolutely no signs. I had that mama feeling though. That something was wrong, that they were gone. :cry:


----------



## Starry Night

You gotta just take it one day at a time. In the beginning I refused to look to the next day. My mantra was "Today I am pregnant". I celebrated every completed 24 hours. When I was further in my pregnancy I started to look ahead one week at a time. It was the only way I coped. I also made a lot of calls to my OB's office. I also kept reminding myself that most pregnancies end well and why shouldn't mine too? 

I crossed my fingers and held my breath at every appointment. I only got two scans with my rainbow so I relied on the doppler and feeling movements.

dairy - I'm glad the spotting stopped but I'm sorry you're in limbo. I hope you can be seen tomorrow and be put at ease.


----------



## ab75

Huge congratulations Hope xx

Dairy, I hope all is well xx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: hope, it does feel like a massively long road after rmc and then stillbirth/neonatal loss. You know I'm here.

Dairy I'm so glad it stopped.

Radiance I'm excited for you. 

Mrs R, no signs for my mmc's. 

Afm I had the mw this morning, just bp and urine check. She booked me in for vbac clinic at 20 weeks to discuss birth, that seems scary. GTT at 28 weeks too. This afternoon reassurance and cervix scan. Seeing that heart beating will always be amazing. Cervix is stable x


----------



## Hope39

I know your always there my dear, you've been my life saver, I'm surprised I not tipped you over the edge , lol

For now I'm not even worrying about it , 4w pregnant is so early so get me to 12w and you'll have the biggest worry wart ever here :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thanks ladies, 

DSemcho, how exciting it is you found the HB, even if it was only for a sec!! :happydance:

Radiance, I can't even imagine going through even part of what you have had to go through. Makes me sad. :cry:

Starry Night, I gave in and bought a doppler online today. :dohh: I'm 8 weeks as of today and I think it will help ease my mind inbetween appointments until I can feel the baby move.

Tasha, I'm so glad everything looks great so far and they're keeping good tabs on everything that is going on. :thumbup:


----------



## Squig34

Dairy, sorry you've had such a scare - I hope you can get that u/s tomorrow & all is well.

Hope, congratulations! I know you do have a long road ahead of you but remember this is the first step. Very much hoping that all goes absolutely smoothly for you this time. Are you getting early delivery due to the placental abruption with Isaac? 

Mrs R, my symptoms just switched off, it really was like flicking a switch. They came back a bit in a day or two, but not as strongly. That's happened with all 3 of my mmc's & didn't happen this time, so I know I'm definitely right.

Tasha, glad you had a good appointment :)


----------



## Tasha

Lol, never Hope. You're there for me as much as I am for you. Just glad that i can count you as one of my closest friends.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsR: for my mmc I had a bad feeling that something was wrong. Somehow I just knew. Epu wouldn't want to see me because I 'only' had one loss prior to that pregnancy so booked a private scan. One day before the scan, I had some spotting which stopped after 2-3 hours. 
On the day of the scan, I was supposed to be 7 weeks, the scan showed a sac measuring 4-5 weeks. I knew my dates as I was temping, so it confirmed my fears. 
Then the tech wrote a letter so I could go to the epu and be seen. A bit more than 2 weeks later I was seen at the epu, and the sac had grown to 6 weeks but was empty and bleeding actually started the day before that 2nd scan. So even if I had the dates wrong, the growth was not enough anyway to be viable. 

I would suggest enjoying being pregnant everyday, just like starry night said, one day at a time, one appointment at a time. I did not buy a Doppler because I would have freaked out in case I did not hear the hb. But I had scans every 2 weeks at the beginning (5, 7 and 9 weeks and then 12 weeks). That helped me a lot. Actually my 9 weeks scan was not planned, I just went to check my blood tests results with the doctor and told her. I was worried, asked for a scan and she did one. That was life saving for me. The hardest part was between 12 weeks until I could feel movements. (When I got back to the uk and it took ages so I could be seen by a doctor). 
Hth.


----------



## petitpas

Hello Hope :hi:
I'm so pleased to see you in here as I cannot imagine a better place to support you :thumbup:

Dairy, how scary! :hugs: I hope that all will be well at your appointment!

AFM, our little girl arrived last Tuesday by planned section. All went well although a day after the birth someone pointed out that the sighing/singing noises our daughter was making were actually efforts to breathe. They took a chest xray and inserted a cannula into her hand for IV antibiotics. They also ran some blood tests. Otherwise, our little girl was doing well, feeding, pooing, peeing, alert, no temperature, good heart rate. So they decided it was probably all benign and we were finally allowed home. It is so incredible to have two children now! So much hard work and emotion went into this and it feels like the start of a new era. Thank you so much to everyone for your support!


----------



## Tasha

Pip, congratulations again. She is a little beauty xx


----------



## Hope39

Hi squig - yes delivery at 36w, hospital admission at about 25w till I deliver, although I have visions I be camping out with my suitcase ready at 23+6

Pip - I nearly made it before you left :) your little girl is beautiful xx


----------



## dairymomma

radiance-Don't know if said congrats before so Congrats (again if I already said it. Pg mom brain...)

Sorry if I'm being such a debby downer on the thread right now. It's just this is my way of getting it all out with ladies who understand the fears I'm dealing with. DH is sick of hearing it and I haven't told any other friends or family yet because I want to see what the scan says first. I had more pink this afternoon and I'm cramping again too. If the can't get me in for an ultrasound tomorrow, I'm making an appt. Maybe he can see baby on the abdominal u/s in-office after all. Either way, I'm getting an answer as to whether or not this pregnancy is viable tomorrow. I'm not waiting any longer.


----------



## Starry Night

You're not being a debbie-downer. :hugs: Spotting and cramping is always worrisome even when we know the outcome can be OK. I'm sorry your DH isn't being the support you need. Maybe it's his way of dealing with his own anxieties. 

Crossing my fingers for you!

petipas - congratulations! I'm glad you're all home now.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Petitpas: congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you!

Dairy: here is the place to let it out. I'm really hoping you'll be ok. xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies for sharing your experience with having a mmc. I'm feeling more postive. :thumbup:

dairymomma, you can talk to us about anything on here. We will not judge you and we're hear to support eachother. Yes, I hope you can get an answer one way or the other tomorrow for sure. Keep your head up. :hugs:

petitpas, congrats on your beautiful baby girl!!!! So glad all went well and you and baby are doing good. :happydance:


----------



## Miracle1902

Dairy: I think the whole point of the forums are to get give support when needed so don't feel like you are a downer. I know how you feel. I didn't elaborate much on my most recent post bc I too didn't want to be a downer. The reality is I've been suffering from hyperemesis for the last two months. I haven't been able to eat much or at times even drunk water without vomiting. On top of that , I have severe migraines n insomnia. I haven't had more than three hours of sleep the past four weeks. I feel more like an terminally Ill patient than a pregnant woman. Quite honestly I feel so miserable some days I wish to not wake up n endure another day. Now that's been very difficult for me to say out loud bc I fear others will judge n assume I am ungrateful for this miracle of life. But I must say unless you've experience hyperemesis it is hard to understand. 

I too feel DH is fed up with my "whining" but pregnancy could be very tough for a lot of women. I can't just easily walk away n say I don't want this anymore. No matter what happens you have to suck it up n people who are not in your shoes will not comprehend.
I've been so sick that I started having major depression. I can't remember the last time I laughed or smiled n I'm sure DH is tired of coming home to an unhappy sick wife even though he tries his best to put up a front. 

The emotional impact of a possible miscarriage is heartbreaking so you have the right to be sad n anxious. Complications due to pregnancy could be a very lonely experience. 

Please feel free to say whatever you feel on here.


----------



## wookie130

Petitpas- Huge congratulations! What a journey you've had, and now, you have two beautiful rainbows! 

Dairy- Oh, quit that Debbie-downer talk. That is what this thread is for! We've all been in your shoes, or at least somewhere near it, and that's the beauty of the PARL group of ladies. Those anxieties are real, and are worth acknowledging. You're not nervous for no reason! Good luck tomorrow...I'm praying for the best outcome for you.

Hope!!!! Congratulations! I will be following your pregnancy closely. I'm sure it's joyful and terrifying all at once...you're absolutely right, neonatal loss is a different beast than even rmc. I am sorry anyone would have to suffer the way you have, among others on here who have lost little ones to stillbirth, etc. During later pregnancy, it was always my worst nightmare, truly. :hugs: to you, and know that we're here for you.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thanks ladies,
> 
> DSemcho, how exciting it is you found the HB, even if it was only for a sec!! :happydance:
> 
> Radiance, I can't even imagine going through even part of what you have had to go through. Makes me sad. :cry:
> 
> Starry Night, I gave in and bought a doppler online today. :dohh: I'm 8 weeks as of today and I think it will help ease my mind inbetween appointments until I can feel the baby move.
> 
> Tasha, I'm so glad everything looks great so far and they're keeping good tabs on everything that is going on. :thumbup:

I found it for longer this morning :D 



petitpas said:


> Hello Hope :hi:
> I'm so pleased to see you in here as I cannot imagine a better place to support you :thumbup:
> 
> Dairy, how scary! :hugs: I hope that all will be well at your appointment!
> 
> AFM, our little girl arrived last Tuesday by planned section. All went well although a day after the birth someone pointed out that the sighing/singing noises our daughter was making were actually efforts to breathe. They took a chest xray and inserted a cannula into her hand for IV antibiotics. They also ran some blood tests. Otherwise, our little girl was doing well, feeding, pooing, peeing, alert, no temperature, good heart rate. So they decided it was probably all benign and we were finally allowed home. It is so incredible to have two children now! So much hard work and emotion went into this and it feels like the start of a new era. Thank you so much to everyone for your support!

Congratulations on your little girl!! 



dairymomma said:


> radiance-Don't know if said congrats before so Congrats (again if I already said it. Pg mom brain...)
> 
> Sorry if I'm being such a debby downer on the thread right now. It's just this is my way of getting it all out with ladies who understand the fears I'm dealing with. DH is sick of hearing it and I haven't told any other friends or family yet because I want to see what the scan says first. I had more pink this afternoon and I'm cramping again too. If the can't get me in for an ultrasound tomorrow, I'm making an appt. Maybe he can see baby on the abdominal u/s in-office after all. Either way, I'm getting an answer as to whether or not this pregnancy is viable tomorrow. I'm not waiting any longer.

You're not being a downer, it is a very scary thing!!



Miracle1902 said:


> I too feel DH is fed up with my "whining" but pregnancy could be very tough for a lot of women. I can't just easily walk away n say I don't want this anymore. No matter what happens you have to suck it up n people who are not in your shoes will not comprehend.
> I've been so sick that I started having major depression. I can't remember the last time I laughed or smiled n I'm sure DH is tired of coming home to an unhappy sick wife even though he tries his best to put up a front.
> 
> The emotional impact of a possible miscarriage is heartbreaking so you have the right to be sad n anxious. Complications due to pregnancy could be a very lonely experience.
> 
> Please feel free to say whatever you feel on here.

My Dh is tired of me talking about the pregnancy too. =/ Makes me want to punch him in the face.... Eh.



AFM - This AM I decided to try the doppler again and I found baby! I even recorded it, which I can upload when I get home from work if I can fix my iPad.


----------



## Squig34

Petitpas, congratulations! What have you called your little girl?

Dairy - :hugs: you're not being a downer 

Miracle- so sorry to hear you are suffering so badly. That sounds really hard. Big :hugs:

D- exciting that you found the hb!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Miracle1902 said:


> Dairy: I think the whole point of the forums are to get give support when needed so don't feel like you are a downer. I know how you feel. I didn't elaborate much on my most recent post bc I too didn't want to be a downer. The reality is I've been suffering from hyperemesis for the last two months. I haven't been able to eat much or at times even drunk water without vomiting. On top of that , I have severe migraines n insomnia. I haven't had more than three hours of sleep the past four weeks. I feel more like an terminally Ill patient than a pregnant woman. Quite honestly I feel so miserable some days I wish to not wake up n endure another day. Now that's been very difficult for me to say out loud bc I fear others will judge n assume I am ungrateful for this miracle of life. But I must say unless you've experience

Miracle- No matter how much we want that rainbow baby- Pregnancy is physically, mentally, and emotionally exhausting for some of us. I too had a physically demanding pregnancy - a healthy pregnancy- but it was hard on my body. We just have to remember that it is worth it and not forever. A means to a very beautiful end!But- If you are that ill and starting to feel like you are sinking into depression, I think you should talk to your doctor. I'm sure you already have- but there may be something they can do? Your health matters too.


----------



## floridamomma

Miracle I hope that the pregnancy gets easier for you hon. Don't feel bad for feeling that way anything that puts our body through that much physical demand will make you feel that way. I'm a nurse and I deal with people who have debilitating illnesses and they often time feel like not feeling anything is better than what they go through daily, but at the end of this you will get a beautiful rainbow and for that I'm very glad for you. Vent away hon! 
Dairy you are never being a Debbie downer we are all here for you. You're such a strong woman but even the strongest of us need to each other and on here we are all sisters in the fight and we're here for you anytime. If you need me feel free to message I'll always be here you're such a strong lady and your here for everybody else let us be here for you.


----------



## hopeful23456

dairy - I hope everything is ok and you are not a Debbie downer at all. If hearttree was on here she'd say the same thing. This forum was created so we had a place to talk about everything, good or bad. :hugs: 

miracle - a couple others girls awhile back had hyperemesis too and it sounds awful. It sucks that a "normal" preg woman would never worry about sounding ungrateful but we feel that way sometimes. Don't let RPL take that away, if you are feeling awful vent away like any normal pregnant woman does. Nobody here would ever judge :hugs: 

petipas - congrats again, so happy for you and your family

dsemcho - glad you found the heartbeat!

mrsr - glad things are going well! 

hope - stalking you :) so happy

hi to everyone, I'm an old timer I guess :) but still love to stalk this thread. I miss it, I miss being pregs and excited and scared about stuff. In the end it eventually all works out.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

newlywedtzh said:


> Miracle1902 said:
> 
> 
> Dairy: I think the whole point of the forums are to get give support when needed so don't feel like you are a downer. I know how you feel. I didn't elaborate much on my most recent post bc I too didn't want to be a downer. The reality is I've been suffering from hyperemesis for the last two months. I haven't been able to eat much or at times even drunk water without vomiting. On top of that , I have severe migraines n insomnia. I haven't had more than three hours of sleep the past four weeks. I feel more like an terminally Ill patient than a pregnant woman. Quite honestly I feel so miserable some days I wish to not wake up n endure another day. Now that's been very difficult for me to say out loud bc I fear others will judge n assume I am ungrateful for this miracle of life. But I must say unless you've experience
> 
> Miracle- No matter how much we want that rainbow baby- Pregnancy is physically, mentally, and emotionally exhausting for some of us. I too had a physically demanding pregnancy - a healthy pregnancy- but it was hard on my body. We just have to remember that it is worth it and not forever. A means to a very beautiful end!But- If you are that ill and starting to feel like you are sinking into depression, I think you should talk to your doctor. I'm sure you already have- but there may be something they can do? Your health matters too.Click to expand...

I can only second what newly just said. I have been so sick this pregnancy, even worse than my second (full term) one. First tri I was literally vomiting sick at least 2-3 times a day, sometimes more. Even now at 28 weeks I'm often sick, it's slightly better than first tri, in the sense that I can still eat after having been sick, whereas I couldn't before. I was so fed up of being miserable. One I just cried at dinner time. Dh was like "what's going on??" 
I homeschool my children, and at that time we didn't any formal work for more than 2 months (realised that when I came back to the uk and saw the date of our last work!!). Now we're just trying to make up for it, not easy. It's not only the sickness, it's all the other pains and aches (I have spd, and like everyone waking up a thousands of times to go to the loo, reflux day and night and insomnia too). So yeah, I'm far less worried about the pains of labour than what I experience during pregnancy. I can't wait to be in 3 months time! 
It doesn't mean we are not grateful for that little baby growing. It's just tough. Lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Miracle, I'm so sorry you are so sick. I haven't been feeling great, but nothing close to what you are dealing with and even I have been sick and tired of feeling sick and tired. It makes me feel guilty to say that too because I'm so completely thankful for the blessing of being pregnant. But it is really hard at times. Especially when you're not feeling good. I hope and pray things will get better for you. Just focus on resting and taking care of yourself. That's what's most important right now.

DSemcho, I'm so excited to get my doppler!! I can't wait to be able to hear my baby's HB!! I think it will help me to relax in between doctor's appointments.

hopeful, so nice to hear from you!! How are you doing?


----------



## petitpas

Debbie downer :rofl: You do realise this is the PARL thread!?
I'm keeping everything crossed for you and hoping you can get a scan very soon. 

Miracle. I didn't have HG but I wasn't very well at all for the first five months of pregnancy. Then I got a hernia and after that varicose veins in my lady bits. I can tell you something, everyone keeps looking at me with sorrow and asking about my c-section recovery but all I keep thinking is how wonderful I feel. I can drink flat water without it making me want to feel sick! Eat pork without it getting stuck in my throat! Drink juice without causing heartburn! Stand and walk without feeling intense pressure below. I can pee large quantities! I can sleep.. It is bliss and what was before definitely was worth complaining about. You go and let it all out, my dear :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Awww, ladies, you have me in tears over here. I think it's more I hate that I'm posting scary news when I'd rather be hosting the biggest Congratulations party in the world for ladies like Hope and Tasha. And yes, you are right. It is scary. Especially when you don't know what's going on and the red and cramping are pretty much constant (though the red streaks are still just when I wipe. Nothing is really making it to a pad or in the toilet...yet...). Still waiting on the dr to call. Grr...20 more minutes then I call him... I told DH last night that how do you be hopeful when everything inside of you is screaming to accept the inevitable? It's like I'm afraid to hope there's a baby in there because if I find out there isn't, that hope bubble will hurt all the more when it bursts. And what hurts the most is I can physically feel how much I'm internalizing my fear and anxiety right now. I need to let it out but my biggest release is exercise and that's a big NO-NO atm. Bummer. I told DH I'm calling my therapist after I find out what's going on because I'll need a hand to hold either way. 

And sorry if this is tmi, but I have a theory that at least some of the red streaking is from my cervix being irritated. The thing is nothing (except my finger twice :blush: to check cervical position) has gone up there in almost a week! I feel like my cervix was rubbed with a Brillo pad or something...I've never had this before with the oral progesterone but I'm wondering if I actually NEED it this time as I'm not suffering the side effects I have in the past so maybe it's irritating things down below? :shrug: Oooo, I wish that darn doctor would call...


----------



## dairymomma

Cross posted with you Petit. But you are right. This is the PARL thread...:dohh: I just hate posting scary news. Nobody does I think and I guess I'm brave for doing it? 

Miracle-I've had loads of issues with my pregnancies. The only one (out of 12 thus far) that I HAVEN'T had bleeding in was DS and that was 5 years (many pgs) ago. And when I threaten to miscarry, I threaten to miscarry-cramps, clots, bleeding/spotting, I run the gamut of symptoms. Toss in nerves, panic attacks, almost crippling anxiety, PPD, and pelvic girdle pain so bad I was stuck in bed or in a chair for 3 straight weeks before my chiropractor could work out enough knots in my back and that was my pregnancy with LO. But it was all worth it when she was put in my arms. My wriggling, big blue eyed baby girl.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dairy, please don't worry about posting scary news, we've all been there at some point and we get how bloody terrifying it is. We want to be there for you through the scary times, the ups, the downs and most of all we want to be there for every milestone and then when you bring your baby home!!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks Tasha. I needed that.

And another update. After waiting 2 l-o-n-g hours without a call from the dr, I called him and it went to voicemail. :dohh: Thankfully, he called me back 15 minutes later and after a brief discussion we decided an ultrasound is the best way to go. (He initially brought up doing betas again. Oh heck no, I'm not waiting that long...) So now I'm not waiting on the dr anymore but I'm still waiting...For radiology to call to schedule the dad-dratted-dad-blasted u/s appt. And since it's already 1pm here and they haven't called yet, it's looking like my scan is tomorrow at the earliest. I wish they had 24-hour walk-in ultrasound clinics all over the world so you could just walk in and voila, ultrasound! They've got 24 hour shopping centers, grocery stores, restaurants, etc. Why not a 24 hour ultrasound clinic?


----------



## floridamomma

I'm glad he's getting you a scan dairy. Keep us updated. If anyone has done iui I have a question. I had my scan today to check for follicles and I had a 14mm on the left ovary and multiple 12mm on the right. I trigger tomorrow night and iui is Friday at 10:30. Are those good follicle sizes?


----------



## hopeful23456

here's what mine were CD14, triggered CD15 and I had IUI on CD17. I was on injectibles. So I think yours are a good size!!

lf: 10, 10, 14
rt: 13.6, 10, 12, 15.6, 11.5, 15.3, 13.4


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: any news on your scan time? Hope it's sooner rather than later. 
24h U/S Clinics sounds good to me!

FloridaM: never had iui, but got monitored and triggered. They want anything above 10 mm I believe. Those numbers looks good to me.


----------



## hopeful23456

dairy - too bad they don't have home ultrasound machines :) hope you get in soon so you don't have to worry about it and everything is good

mrsr - I'm good :) just like to stalk and see everyone progressing, hoping everyone gets their rainbows.


----------



## dairymomma

Yeah, I have an update. The waiting is over. Unfortunately for me, so is this pregnancy. I can't believe I'm saying this but it's miscarriage #9 for sure. I cancelled my u/s orders after talking to the dr's nurse just now because there's no way I'm still pregnant. The bleeding has steadily increased over the day, the cramping is amping up as I type and the mule kick to the gut was finding 4 clots ranging from dime sized to quarter sized in the toilet about an hour ago.

It's over.

I want to break some dishes or kick a bully in the balls or something. This hurts SO much because as much as I was expecting this to happen, I was still hoping some teeny little bit.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: I am so so sorry to hear this. You are really brave. Lots of hugs. You are allowed to be angry and express you anger hun. I'm still hoping you are wrong though, but it wouldn't be fair to try and keep your hopes up if it's not meant to be.


----------



## dairymomma

And in slightly better news, I am already formulating my plans. First, once this is over and I can start doing normal activity again, I'm going to work on my health and losing weight. (I bought P90X just before Christmas and I'm determined to start it.) At the same time, I am going to request an hsg or a scope of my uterus in 3 months. (The dr recommended 3 months after a loss or pg in order for things to heal properly.) This is, I suspect, another blighted ovum based on how this is happening and if so, it's the 2nd one I know I've had after ovulating on the left side. Even if it isn't, I've miscarried the last 3 pregnancies I've conceived after o-ing on the left and my girls were both def right side ovulation. I'm starting to wonder if there's not something wrong with my left ovary or tube and it's damaging my eggs. Doesn't hurt to get it checked out right?

Hopefully I'll be back on here with my rainbow bfp after that.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great plans! 
However, what is a. P90x? 
Your bfp might just be around the corner... xx


----------



## Starry Night

dairy - I am so sorry. It really is not fair. Your plan for the next little while sounds really good and I hope it gives you something to focus on as you heal. :hugs:

I have often wondered if I have a bad ovary too. I don't know what side I ovulated on with my first two pregnancies (m/c then my son) but I know my daughter was the opposite ovary from my two previous miscarriages. And I did miscarry a fraternal twin with my son so I guess it's possible.

My other theory has been that since my cycles are long (40 days) that my successful pregnancies were the cycles I had a double ovulation and the second, newer egg was the one to conceive and implant. I've never had a blighted ovum but the issue seemed to be egg quality as the growth was always slow and there were things like misshapen sacs, etc.

afm - not TTC. We're most likely done but I'm seriously starting to rethink that. DH isn't happy about that but it's so hard to leave this world behind. We probably should be done due to finances and just my own mental health, but I keep thinking and hoping and even took a damn pregnancy test today even though we've been using condoms. :dohh:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: I'm so sorry diary. Life sucks sometimes.

It sounds like a good plan xx


----------



## dairymomma

P90X is an exercise program that you can do at home. It's pretty intense and a bit more hardcore than I've ever done before but if you stick to the plan as written (no cheating allowed), exercise and eat when/what they say to, you'll go from flabby to ripped in 90 days. Or at least see a massive improvement. We have Power 90, the precursor to P90X, so I have some idea of what I'm getting myself into but Power 90 only has 2 main dvds (4 workouts total, 2 beginner, 2 master) and one extra workout so I was pretty bored with it. P90X has 8 or 9 workouts and you do a different one every day of the week. So instead of alternating cardio and weights 6 days a week, I'm doing something different. One is yoga-based, another is plyometric (and a killer on your legs!), another is back and arms, another is martial arts inspired cardio, etc. I like the variety it offers. The only thing is it is STRICT. You have to eat this many times a day, this much food, and it's all based off of your current body weight. I've got ALOT of meal planning and food figuring to do before I start P90X...


----------



## Squig34

So so sorry Dairy :hugs: interesting what you've noticed about eggs from your left ovary. Absolutely doesn't hurt to get that theory checked out, it makes sense to me. I hope you aren't in too much pain.


----------



## dairymomma

Starry-(sorry, I'm cross-posting all over the place here...:dohh:) I don't know if all of my blighted ovums were due to ovulating on the left because I didn't start making note of that kind stuff until some of my later losses. And the few where there's been a hb within days of the loss, I wasn't on the meds so I'm convinced those would possibly have continued if I'd known about my progesterone issues. If nothing else the dr having a look around inside can't hurt as it'll rule out what else ISN'T wrong so I'm not left wondering. Really, I'd be happy being done now if I knew I wouldn't have anything but losses from here on out. But the thought of not having that one last rainbow scares me so bad. I do feel like our family _could_ be complete but I also don't see a future with just 3 kids either. So I don't know. Either way, on that subject, I'm not making any decisions until after the dr does the hsg and I've had some time to think. I know I want at least one more but DH and I have talked adoption too so even if more babies aren't in my future, I know we'll have options for adding to our family.


----------



## dancareoi

Dairy I am so sorry. Hopefully you can get some answers, follow your plan and see what happens xxxx

Hope, congratulations. I followed your story last year, so really hope this is your rainbow. It sounds like you will be getting excellent care.

Starry, I know how you feel. I have 4 children DS 13, DD 10, DS 4 and DD 1 and I am now 43 years of age. If it was up to me I would keep going. Although as I have got older things haven't been easy. My last 2 children are both rainbows.

You say you took a test even though you are using condoms, well what about this for wishful thinking, I took a test the other day and my DH had the 'snip' when my dd was only 2 months old!


----------



## mowat

So sorry to log on and see your news Dairy. Hope you get some answers. Sounds like you have a good plan at least---not that that makes it any easier.

COngrats Petitpas!

Hope! Amazing news.

Finally had another doctor's appointment today and I've lost another couple of pounds in 4 weeks. Docotr wasn't too concerned. She also wasn't too concerned about my shortness of breath. I mentioned how much trouble I'm starting to have with working and she said they don't consider pregnancy an illness so I can't be written off. Um, but can you give me a sick note because I feel like I might pass out all the time? Seems strange, yes? Ultrasound tomorrow. Everybody's moving like crazy so I'm hoping we're still good.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> DSemcho, I'm so excited to get my doppler!! I can't wait to be able to hear my baby's HB!! I think it will help me to relax in between doctor's appointments.

Honestly MrsR it has helped me relax tremendously. I know you aren't supposed to do it everyday, so I'm happy I recorded it yesterday morning when I found it because I listened to it like seven times yesterday and once this morning just to make me feel good. So I think if I keep recording when I do them that it'll get me to only do the doppler once a week that way I have it to listen to through the week.




dairymomma said:


> Yeah, I have an update. The waiting is over. Unfortunately for me, so is this pregnancy. I can't believe I'm saying this but it's miscarriage #9 for sure. I cancelled my u/s orders after talking to the dr's nurse just now because there's no way I'm still pregnant. The bleeding has steadily increased over the day, the cramping is amping up as I type and the mule kick to the gut was finding 4 clots ranging from dime sized to quarter sized in the toilet about an hour ago.
> 
> It's over.
> 
> I want to break some dishes or kick a bully in the balls or something. This hurts SO much because as much as I was expecting this to happen, I was still hoping some teeny little bit.

Dairy I'm so sorry hun :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ab75

So sorry dairy xx


----------



## floridamomma

So sorry dairy. I posted in your journal but lots of prayer your way.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ummi and hopeful. That makes me feel like we may catch it. We have at least 5-6 all at least 12. It makes me wonder though if my eggs haven't been fully mature at ovulation and that caused the mc. With clomid I have many eggs but I keep being told they should be a little more developed. I have also been having right sided pain by my ovaries but I thought it was just constipation or something. No it's 5 eggs. Well the iui is Friday and on to the tww. I haven't been in the tww since Jan last year. Keep me in prayer ladies. We bd cd 6,8,9,10,12 iui cd 15 and hopefully bd cd 15,16,17.


----------



## Tia30

Have been doing more stalking then posting (as ever)

Dairy - so sorry to hear your news. Your plan sounds great and it will be good to have something positive to focus on. 

Hope - I've said it already but I'll say it again, congrats and fingers for your rainbow. Congrats to all the other bfps on here. 

AFM - I am nearly 21 weeks, found out we are team pink again which brought mixed emotions, mainly relating to guilt about Laurie. 

They have signed me off work (doctors orders). Am pretty much housebound for the next few weeks when I will then be hospital bound. It's actually stressful because my main focus all day is how much she is moving. I am trying to stay sane but find myself having very irrational thoughts about things going wrong. I fear bedtime the most and think she is going to die in the night. 

They are doing doppler scans every two weeks which is good. 

Trying to stay positive. As I get further along the fear of anothet stillbirth is more stifling than ever. One day at a time, that's the only way you can exist in these circumstances.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy, I'm sorry to read this. Please take care!

Tia, I'm wishing you calming thoughts, and peace of mind.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. One last update and then I'm through with sad m/c news...It was another blighted ovum. I passed what would have been the sac this morning and it was oddly shaped, covered in blood clots, a weird texture, and no baby. Even though I know now that the discharge I had on Saturday was probably my waters breaking and the sac would look funny due to that, this is still very malformed. So I'm going ahead with my plans and really I'm feeling okay. As okay as you can be in this situation but honestly, my BOs have been the easiest on me emotionally. I think it's because subconsciously I've known there's something wrong and the hormone rise isn't there. (I know my hCG was rising to start with but I bet if we had done one more lab, it would have already been slowing way down.) It's also healing in an odd way too because I have something to 'blame' unlike my other losses which are mostly unexplained. Does that make sense? And I do have hope for future babies too. All three of my kids were conceived within 6 months of a BO m/c without any other losses between. So maybe I really will be back sooner rather than later. :winkwink: And thanks again for all the kind words and thoughts. It helps SO much. You ladies are the BEST.


----------



## Tasha

Tia :hugs: I wish I could give you a proper hug. I found Kaysie was a girl after Honey was stillborn and too had mixed emotions. I had convinced myself she would be a boy and that would be easier as it was different, the truth is it wouldn't be, it's just a reminder that they aren't out Angels. I'm not finding out this time (first pregnancy that's made it out of first tri since Riley Rae was stillborn) but I'm sure that would bring mixed emotions. The rest is normal too, though that doesn't help. I'm here if you want to talk.

Dairy just the hugest hugs xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Dair- I'm so sorry:( I bet after just having a LO, the pressure was off and you felt confident. I don't understand RPL!! Were you taking the same supplements you were with your last rainbow?

I'm a firm believer in-if you feel the itch for more babies- do it! I think it's a very sad thing for any woman when she realizes her child bearing years are over. And you never hear any woman regretting her children, but you do hear of women regretting NOT having had more children. I'm already thinking about #2! But I'm not sure if that's just because I'm engulfed in "baby" world right now with being a first time mom or because a lot of my friends are pg with #2 already (I got a late start with all of the miscarriages). Some days I forget the struggles I went through and then I realize just bc I had one rainbow does not guarantee I won't suffer anymore losses. It's scary to think we've "figured it out" to find out we haven't. 

I really want to NTNP- not TRY so hard for the second if that makes any sense. I want to experience the surprise and excitement of a BFP- not stress. But I don't know with my history if I'm afforded that luxury. What do you all think? My LO was a clomid baby but I also was on high dose Progesterone, 2.2mg of Folic acid and BA. I think my main inssue was progesterone- it was low in every pregnancy including my rainbow until I upped the dosage. I would just be afraid if I'm NTNP I won't catch the pregnancy in time to start everything I would need to start. But maybe after having a rainbow already, the pressure being somewhat off will have an effect on the pregnancy? Thoughts thoughts....DH isn't ready, but I think I'd want to start NTNP when my DD is 9-12 months old.


----------



## petitpas

Oh dairy :hugs:

If it was a blighted ovum I personally think there is nothing you could have done to prevent it. My last pregnancy, the one between my two babies, was also a blighted ovum. I passed it naturally and then shortly after fell pregnant with my daughter. I hope you follow the same pattern! With the number of pregnancies us RPL ladies go through we are all bound to have some genetic losses as well but it does feel like an added insult. And it still hurts! I am very sorry to know that you are going through this :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

dairy, I am truly sorry you are going through this again. I am so impressed with your go get it attitude and already planning ahead and making goals for yourself. You are a stong lady. :hugs:

mowat, glad things are going well for you so far. :thumbup:

DSemcho, I looked online and my doppler is out for delivery today!!! :happydance: I have to admit I'm a bit nervous to try it and praying I hear that heartbeat. I'm 8 weeks 2 days today, so it's a bit early possibly, but we'll see. I'll let you know!!

floridamomma, good luck and praying you get your bean!!

Tia, yay for team pink!!! I'm praying everything continues to go well for you. This is your rainbow!! :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-yes, I was on the same meds but I think the egg was damaged somehow and after implantation, something went haywire leading to the blighted ovum. This isn't my first BO nor is it the first one from the left side so I'm going to have that checked out. And I had been a bit more confident but I've also never had consecutive successful pregnancies so I knew not to be overly confident. 

Also we ntnp for the most part and I just go on the progesterone/baby aspirin when I get my bfp and it's been fine for my successes. But it's really what YOU are comfortable with. 

Petit-I know. That's why I think my BOs have been so much easier to work through emotionally than my 'normal' losses. If I've seen a baby and a hb, it's been SO much harder to m/c and the grieving process is much harder. I'm pretty much back to normal today and that's how all of my BOs have been. And yes, I've tended to get rainbows after BOs so I'm hoping it happens again. Though I DO wish I'd have about a 6 month break here before another bfp...It would put me at 5-6 months when DH and I have a hiking vacation planned for next winter so I wouldn't be outrageously huge AND it would give me that Spring Baby I'm hankering for. 
:dohh:

Edit: MrsR-cross posted with you but thanks. It's not my first go-round but BOs are easier to get through I think, hence the go-get-em attitude. And it helps that I've had my P90X box staring at me for the last 3 months just begging me to pull out a workout and go to town. :haha:


----------



## Miracle1902

Dairy: sorry for the loss. I hope they find out the cause so you will not have to endure another lost. 

squig34: thank you :)

Newlywed: my ob is very much aware of the situation however the solution is to prescribe medication. I am already on 4 different types of medication n just don't want to keep taking pills in fear it might harm the baby. I am trying to just ride it out n hopefully time will pass by fast. I have to say in pregnancy year everyday feels like a year. 

Florida: I was in an out of the hospital last month and all the nurses that I met were very sympathetic bc they have been around many patients with hyperemesis therefore are very empathetic. The hardest thing is to get people to understand the disease is not simply morning sickness and drinking ginger ale n sucking on peppermint does not help.

Hopeful: thanks for the kind words. 

Umami: sorry to hear that you are also feeling very sick. It must be really hard to take care of your children n deal with morning sickness. Sometimes I just break down n cry in front of DH as well. There are days I just feel like I can't take another day n that feeling of hopelessness just makes you want to sob your heart out. 

Mrs: the two pregnancies I've had, I didn't feel sick at all. I have to say nature has a twisted sense of humor. When you're supposed to be feeling happy bc the pregnancy is going well, you end of feeling sick to your stomach instead. On the brighter side, looks like third time is a charm for the both of us. I hope you get your rainbow baby.

Petitpas : I laughed when I read your comment bc I understand what you mean when you said how wonderful you felt after delivery. I can't wait to hold the baby in my arms without all the hormones surging through my body. Now I fully understand why Mother's Day is such a big deal.

I think the hardest thing for me to deal with is knowing I will not be able to provide a sibling for my child. After 2 miscarriages and 1 very miserable pregnancy, DH and I agree we will just appreciate what we have n hope our one child will be ok without the support of a brother or sister. Being that my sister is my best friend, I have to say the decision to not have more haunts me. However I did outweigh the pros n cons. I have to say my relationship with DH has suffered much due to the emotional n physical ups n downs of the miscarriages n now my ongoing illness and I don't think I can cope with another hyperemesis n caring for a child at the same time as well. in addition it is definite not easy to balance a demanding job n family for the modern woman. I do envy women who have husbands that are supportive n know the value of a stay at home wife. My DH is a loving husband but does not believe in a stay at home wife despite the fact he makes a ton of money which puts a ton of pressure on me bc no matter how sick I feel I will still need to earn my own money. I think that's another reason why I am so adamant about not wanting a second child. I have to say sometimes i miss the traditional role of a husband and wife n I could see now why working women do not have a lot of kids. Trying to balance a demanding job, take care of the kids, nurture the marriage is a boat load.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Miracle1902 said:


> I think the hardest thing for me to deal with is knowing I will not be able to provide a sibling for my child. After 2 miscarriages and 1 very miserable pregnancy, DH and I agree we will just appreciate what we have n hope our one child will be ok without the support of a brother or sister. Being that my sister is my best friend, I have to say the decision to not have more haunts me. However I did outweigh the pros n cons. I have to say my relationship with DH has suffered much due to the emotional n physical ups n downs of the miscarriages n now my ongoing illness and I don't think I can cope with another hyperemesis n caring for a child at the same time as well. in addition it is definite not easy to balance a demanding job n family for the modern woman. I do envy women who have husbands that are supportive n know the value of a stay at home wife. My DH is a loving husband but does not believe in a stay at home wife despite the fact he makes a ton of money which puts a ton of pressure on me bc no matter how sick I feel I will still need to earn my own money. I think that's another reason why I am so adamant about not wanting a second child. I have to say sometimes i miss the traditional role of a husband and wife n I could see now why working women do not have a lot of kids. Trying to balance a demanding job, take care of the kids, nurture the marriage is a boat load.

You just wait til you have that baby Miracle;) you might feel differently- and if you don't then that's okay too. I hear you about the struggles of the modern working woman. I too valued my education, and am very much for woman rights but after having my LO I really wish I could be a SAHM. I just reduced my hours at work to part time because I was having a really hard time juggling it all and still feeling like I was being the mother I want to be. It's rough but I think it all works out in the end. You just wait til that baby gets here- it changes everything!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Miracle: that's exactly what. I said after ds2!! (Ds1's pgcy was a dream tbh), and that's what I'm saying now too. But the truth is, we do forget all the bad stuff! I'm even finding myself saying to dh that I must be mad wanting to put myself through that again!
I'm just like petitpas, I felt so much better once ds2 was out! (Though I did not have a c-sec). I was making my bed right after giving birth! 
I hope that the time passes quickly for you.


----------



## Hope39

Tia i wish i could give you a hug too :hugs: 

Just a few more weeks then you be in the best place xx

I havent got time to reply to everyone tonight, sorry, been way to busy at its tax year end and trying to get OH new business off the ground, i say his business, i seem to be doing a lot towards it, lol


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Miracle, yes I'm hoping and praying for both of us that this 3rd time is the charm!! :kiss:


----------



## Miracle1902

Newlywed: people tell me all the time I might change my mind once I hAve my child but right now the thought of it brings shiver to my spine. 

Ummi: I hope time passes by quickly too. Can't wait to wake up morning sickness free n with a baby in my arms. I feel like such a whiner compared to women like diary who went through so much but never gave up. I wish I had a higher pain threshold n will power. I hope I am at least blessed to enjoy some part of the pregnancy n get out of this slump I'm in.


----------



## mowat

I don't have hyper emesis Miracle, but I sort of understand what you're going through. This pregnancy seems to be getting harder and harder and my nausea seems to be increasing, not going away. I've had very little interest in food this whole pregnancy and now I'm also suffering from crazy swollen legs/ankles/feet, shortness of breath, intense upper rib pain. I'm just happy the daily migraines I was having have stopped! Just yesterday I realized how crazy emotional I was and took a step back. I'm back to trying to enjoy this pregnancy because it will certainly be my last. The pain will lead to something amazing and I can certainly deal with it for another few months (although I'm really hoping to deliver early!).

I know my situation isn't like yours, but trust me, we feel your pain!


----------



## DSemcho

MrsR - when you get it try in the direct middle - right above your pubic line. and then slowly try the left or right of the middle line. Also when you hit one spot, and have it straight up kinda roll it over that spot. That's what I have to do. I find mine about half an inch, to an inch on the left of the middle line. 

Today I found it in less than a minute and a half. I was only checking because I noticed my lower tummy was bruised from when I was trying to find it on Tuesday (I bruise easily) and that plus having the whole middle of my back having a dull ache yesterday made me scared. As soon as I found the HB I felt better.


AFM - I have some weird kind of rash going on on the underside of my boobs so I'm going to the doctor about it today


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm just glad human pregnancies only last 9 months and not 2 years like elephants. (Even though I start looking like one ^^). 

Miracle: wait until you feel baby moving, it makes it better. That what I'm trying to enjoy in pregnancy, that and having a big bump (pregnancy is the only time when I don't feel 'fat' despite being huge. Usually it's just my flabby mummy tummy!) you'll get there hun. 

Tia: sending you millions of hugs too. I hope the time passes quickly for you too and you get to cuddle your rainbow soon.


----------



## Miracle1902

Mowat: sounds awful what you are going through. Based on your symptoms, it seems you're much further along. I am almost at 15 weeks. The symptoms have subsided but it's still hard to cope bc I feel so worn out at this point. The hardest part is being adverse to food. During the 1st trimester I didn't eat at all n that was ok but now with the 2nd trimester I feel really sick when I do eat but I feel even sicker when I don't. I really miss enjoying food. My ob tells me I need to drink at least 4 bottles of water everyday but at best I could only drink one n that's me trying really hard. They say it's ok not to eat much but it's important you keep yourself adequately hydrated so I'm really nervous my inability to take down fluid is harming my baby. They say 2nd trimester is the golden trimester so I'm still waiting for that crazy food craving stage to come. I pray I won't be one of those mothers who are adverse to food all through their pregnancy. I hope your nausea will ease up soon.

Ummi: I can't wait to feel the baby kicking. It's been very difficult to bond with the baby due to the illness n plus I had two miscarriages so I refuse to allow myself too be overly attached until the baby is born. My sister says once you feel the baby kicking, the bond automatically increases.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Miracle, you have every right to complain!! No worries!!

DSemcho, I tried it last night for like maybe 5 min or so and couldn't find anything. I didn't try for too long, but think I may try again tonight with your advice. I tried it starting in the middle right next to my pubic bone and then moving it, but I think I need to move it a lot slower and really listen carefully. There were a couple times I think we may have barely heard it and then I moved it and it wasn't there. But not 100% sure on that. I'm 8 weeks 3 days, so maybe too early?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs R: it may still be really early. Hope you find the hb soon. 

Miracle: I completely understand how you are feeling. As for water, I had exactly the same worry. I couldn't drink a single drop of water (literally), until 16-17 weeks. Lemonade was going down well, sparkling water and lemon juice, and juice was all I could drink. I knew water would be better but simply couldn't drink it. Just try anything else, even it's not as hydrating as water. Wish you the best hun.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I've been putting lemon juice in my water and that helps.


----------



## Miracle1902

Adding some sort of flavor helps. I agree, Lemon juice definitely helps.


----------



## mowat

I know what you mean about being sick when you eat and sick when you don't Miracle---so difficult! I'm not throwing up, but I'm just not interested in food. Having said that, today was a little better. A good day is when I can eat some fruit and vegetables. Funny how my doctor's haven't been worried at all about my food intake and haven't mentioned liquid at all either. Medicine is so un-scientific!


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Miracle, you have every right to complain!! No worries!!
> 
> DSemcho, I tried it last night for like maybe 5 min or so and couldn't find anything. I didn't try for too long, but think I may try again tonight with your advice. I tried it starting in the middle right next to my pubic bone and then moving it, but I think I need to move it a lot slower and really listen carefully. There were a couple times I think we may have barely heard it and then I moved it and it wasn't there. But not 100% sure on that. I'm 8 weeks 3 days, so maybe too early?

I'd probably wait until 10 weeks to try it for an accurate thing. If you want I can make you a little video showing you what I do lol. But you'd have to excuse my fat roll ha.



Is hyper emesis when you are vomiting frequently no matter what?? 




So yesterday I had my appointment for my weird rash, doc thought it could be because I have to wear the same bra all the time and with me washing it so much the perfume and dye from the detergent could be "impregnated" into the bra.. I giggled when he said impregnated. So he gave me a anti-fungal and steroid cream to help which it is. Also suggested I switch to a dye free and perfume free detergent until I can get access to buy more properly fitted bras. Also yesterday at the appt the nurse wanted to do fetal heartrate with the Doppler they have there and I told her I'd do it for her since I know how my body is but she insisted on doing it herself. I pointed to where baby likes to hang (by the placenta) and she didn't push down at all and wasn't finding it so I took the probe and found baby in less than 5 seconds. She said she wasn't gonna push down because she didn't hurt me. I was like honey, I'm a fat chick you can press down and it'll take a lot to hurt me lol. Honestly if I hadn't had my own Doppler and been doing it at home I would have been freaking out at there being no heartbeat.


Also didn't realize this before... So... Baby's tail is gone by now correct?? And the nub theory is that if it's a girl that the nub will go along with the spine... And I JUST noticed this from my scan from 20Jan at 11+3... Do you see a nub at the base of the butt??


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/imagejpg1_zpsb8a2c3da.jpg

And that paired with my girl dream the other day... idk...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I'd love to see how you find the hb DSemcho!! I've got belly fat too, so I'm sure that doesn't help me find it this early (8 weeks 4 days). :nope: When did you first find it? Also, I don't know the nub theory, so I'm going to have to Google it, but look at how beautiful your baby looks!!! :happydance:


----------



## hopeful23456

nice pic and I see a nub dsemcho!


----------



## Tasha

D, what you're seeing there isn't the nub. The nub is between the legs, when they talk about the being in line with the spine they don't mean actually in line but just that the nub is at the sme angle. Google nub baby scan and look at images, it wi show you where you should be looking for a nub x


----------



## Squig34

Random question for those of you who already have a child or children - we are thinking of going to Tenerife when our baby is 3 months old. Is it safe for a small baby to sleep in a travel cot? (Will likely still be in a moses basket here). What covering - is a gro bag ok in a hot climate? Any other issues that strike you that we would need to consider? Have to decide by Monday. Thanks.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

When will that be? It depends on the season. Travel cot is fine. I took ds2 to Algeria when he was 3 months old. It was beginning of October. He was sleeping in his pyjamas and a sleeping bag. 
If it's summer time, usually sleeping in just nappies is fine. 
Also take a mosquito net, even though in that part of the world mosquito bites are dangerous, but they are annoying, so best to avoid them. It could be that there is none, or loads, depending on where you stay. 
Hth, don't hesitate if you have other questions.


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> I'd love to see how you find the hb DSemcho!! I've got belly fat too, so I'm sure that doesn't help me find it this early (8 weeks 4 days). :nope: When did you first find it? Also, I don't know the nub theory, so I'm going to have to Google it, but look at how beautiful your baby looks!!! :happydance:

I'll make a video when I can. You'll have to excuse my fupa roll though lol. 
I found it the day after my doppler came in so I was 12+3.




Tasha said:


> D, what you're seeing there isn't the nub. The nub is between the legs, when they talk about the being in line with the spine they don't mean actually in line but just that the nub is at the sme angle. Google nub baby scan and look at images, it wi show you where you should be looking for a nub x

Thanks! I had just noticed that thing and was like no way I missed that before ha. I'm hoping to find someone that does skull theory too. I've posted in gender prediction but no one ever comments lol.


AFM - Second Trimester today!! And I think I felt baby flicker earlier.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Happy 2nd tri D!


----------



## Radiance

I still don't know when I am due. 

Beta:
January 20th: 345
January 22nd: 710
January 29th: 7,000

Going up wonderfully :)

On January 20th, they saw nothing. "No signs" of new pregnancy. On the 29th we saw gs, ys, and at odd angles a little baby :happydance: AND my big clot from the hemorrhage in December that was still there January 20th is nearly gone! YAY!

My dating scan is February 11th. The closer I get to 2nd trimester the more I can feel myself getting anxious. I've been really calm and relaxed but my problems tend to come in 2nd trimester. :/
 



Attached Files:







10407210_10205054136140477_4401863500394784473_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Ummi- it will also be early Oct so it's a relief to hear your experience was fine at same age & same time of year!

Aw look at your little bean, Radiance :)

Happy 2nd tri, D!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry, I meant mosquito bites are NOT dangerous!


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-lovely news! FX things stay this good from here on out. Are you getting any extra monitoring this time along with the progesterone/aspirin? (I believe that's what you said you were taking, right?)

Not much help on the traveling with a baby part because the only traveling we've done is to my parent's house with a LO that small and baby has just slept with us in bed or in a crib in the same room.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. Is it safe to drink during the tww? It's girl night and we we hitting the town. I'm 1dpo


----------



## wookie130

Florida, yeah... it's probably fine to have a few. But be safe!!!


----------



## petitpas

Squig, we took ds to France in Summer when he was less than three months old. We just made sure to keep him out of direct heat and kept him in light clothing. We took some clothes pegs and extra large muslins to make sure he was protected from the sun when in his pram. We also had a sun umbrella but it wasn't as good. 

It was cooler at night so I think he had a light weight baby gro on although I can't quite remember. He slept in the carry cot top of our pram, which we lined with a sheep skin (naturally adjusts to temperature, keeps you cool in the heat and warm in winter). I was breast feeding on demand so did not need to give him extra water. If you are using formula you will need to think of sterilising equipment and giving boiled water to keep hydration levels up.
Other than that, it should be manageable! Go!

Miracle, I am sure you are doing your best. Try not to worry about drinking exactly what your doctor says. I think it is much more important to listen to what your body wants.
I couldn't drink flat water at all during my pregnancy, not even during the Summer heat wave. I couldn't drink anything acidic, either. All I managed was peppermint, chamomile and decaf tea and I was so sick of them I don't know how I stayed hydrated. Towards the end I managed to drink sparkling water. Have you tried that? 

I am sure you are not harming your baby. Your baby is taking what it needs and you will be the first to be affected by any deficiencies, not your baby. Keep up the strength :hugs:

MrsR, I barely managed to hear a hb at 8.5w when really pushing the probe down and pointing it towards my knees (rather than at a right angle if that makes sense?). If you are carrying extra weight in that area it can be more difficult to find the hb and you might have to wait until the uterus has lifted further out I f your pelvis. Not hearing a hb yet doesn't mean there isn't one, though!

AFM, it seems that we are going through our first growth spurt. Dd fed 20x in 24 hours. I was chained to the sofa and just watched tv and ate naughty food all day :D


----------



## Radiance

Thank you both! I am on baby aspirin and progesterone :) So far everything seems great. I have been seen more in the last two weeks than I ever did with Elena and we lost her close to 14 weeks. That speaks volume :/ I left Elena's OB office and went to a new one. My new OB is the one that delivered Elena. She's really good and for awhile specialized in high risk so I can't wait to see her!

We have a girl name picked, Athena Rose :cloud9: but I am now thinking this is a boy :haha:


----------



## petitpas

That's a beautiful name!


----------



## DSemcho

Radiance said:


> I still don't know when I am due.
> 
> Beta:
> January 20th: 345
> January 22nd: 710
> January 29th: 7,000
> 
> Going up wonderfully :)
> 
> On January 20th, they saw nothing. "No signs" of new pregnancy. On the 29th we saw gs, ys, and at odd angles a little baby :happydance: AND my big clot from the hemorrhage in December that was still there January 20th is nearly gone! YAY!
> 
> My dating scan is February 11th. The closer I get to 2nd trimester the more I can feel myself getting anxious. I've been really calm and relaxed but my problems tend to come in 2nd trimester. :/

Judging by the u/s I'd say you were about 5 weeks 4/5 days then so that would put you at 6+2/6+3 today (Feb2nd). I'm only saying that because your ultrasound looks like mine did at 5+3 except we didn't see a fetal pole yet.



floridamomma said:


> Hi ladies. Is it safe to drink during the tww? It's girl night and we we hitting the town. I'm 1dpo

I certainly did drink so thankfully everything is fine so far lol.


Nothing new except I'm excited that the new Vampire Chronicles book is here! :D

Also MrsR I got the video made for you, I just have to put it on photobucket... It's like 4 minutes long lol.


----------



## Squig34

Ummi2boyz said:


> Sorry, I meant mosquito bites are NOT dangerous!

I knew that's what you meant from the rest of what you said :)

Thanks Petit, I wouldn't have known that the sun umbrellas aren't up to much. I'm hoping to BF which will be a lot less hassle than bottles! Glad your LO is doing well although that was a pretty intense day of feeding! 

Very pretty name, Radiance :)

Good luck with the doppler if you get it, MrsR.

Not much happening here today except I'm having to take the day off work as my back is really quite sore & last night's insomnia was the worst ever - 2 hours sleep. But still, not going to work is a silver lining ;)


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies the day of my IUi on Friday I did have a glass of wine next night I just had cranberry juice and told everybody that I put in it LOL


----------



## DSemcho

DH has finally become interested in baby and picked a first name if it's a boy. Cole. But I can't find a middle name.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

I tried my doppler again last night after not trying for a few days and I found the heartbeat!!!! :happydance: I was 9 weeks on the nose yesterday and it only took a couple minutes. It was unmistakeble when I found it. I started crying. LOL!!! Absolutely amazing!!!

DSemcho, congrats on being in the 2nd trimester!!! :happydance: I'm so glad your husband is showing interest. That's great!!

Radiance, beautiful scan!!!! :thumbup: Love the girl name you have picked out!

We have our names picked out too. 

Girl: Samantha Faye (Faye is my mom's middle name and she passed away a bit less than 3 years ago).

Boy: Lincoln or Landon Terence (Terence is my dad's name).


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful name Radiance.

Squig how are you and your back today?

D, fab name. I like Colby but DH didn't. We've not agreed on names yet but have a boys and girls name if baby was to come soon.

Florida, fingers crossed.

Afm - had a private scan today it was lovely. Baby is about 11cm not including legs. It's head is right behind my belly button despite bump being low. Kept rubbing it's nose and I'm so in love. Here is baby.

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cd9c512.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

yeah!!!! love the pic Tasha!!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Great news Tasha! Only 7 more weeks until v-Day!


----------



## floridamomma

Oh Tasha!!!! Beautiful just beautiful!


----------



## Hope39

Im in love with Rudolph too, i think we all are , you have waited so long for this and we have all been waiting with you xx its looking very positive and not long till V day too, i wish it could mean more to us than it does x


----------



## hopeful23456

mrs r - glad you found the heartbeat! 

hope - how are you doing?


----------



## Tasha

Mrs R I missed your post, such a special moment isn't it? :hugs:

Thank you so much girls. Hope that is such a lovely thing for you to say. Yesterday was six and a half years of trying to bring home a baby, it feels like I've waited forever for each of these milestones. I'm so glad you're all here with me and we will all be with you every step of the way. 

It's so odd to see you guys say not long until v-day :haha: it feels forever away for me. Next little milestone is a week today, I will be half way to 37 weeks, the furthest I will go :shock: 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Squig34

Aw such a lovely scan, Tasha - how cute that baby kept rubbing his nose! Looks like measurements are spot on too?

Thanks for asking about my back. A good bit better today though I've been trying not to sit as much & move more. I think I'll take tomorrow too though as I have a desk job, so sitting all day, but I'd expect to be ok by Thursday & even if I'm not, I'll have to go back anyway as my colleagues are all away.

MrsR, great that you found the hb :)

Question: when did you all start feeling movement? I know they say the standard for first timers is 18-20 weeks. By my dates- which baby was more or less in line with at 12 weeks- I'm 19+1, but as baby had fallen behind at 14 weeks, my dates were changed so from that scan, I'm only 17+6. It's been 3 weeks since my last scan & I'm starting to get anxious again as I haven't felt anything, especially cos of my dates changing (I know mine are right but can't argue with the baby's size, it did fall behind!) I have a scan on Friday week, but it seems so far away!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tasha, that scan is so beautiful!!!!!!! I think it's a boy!! :thumbup: Finding my baby's heartbeat was absolutely amazing to me. Fantastic moment for my husband and I. Also very reassuring knowing it's beating away in there.

Squig, I've never had a baby before so I can't comment on when I felt movement, but I know some ladies don't feel movement until the 3rd trimester sometimes depending on where your baby is. I'm sure all is well and it's good you have a scan Friday to show you everything is perfect.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsR: so so happy for you!! It's fantastic. 

Same to you Tasha! Gorgeous baby you have growing in there. It seems a long way, but you'll get there, one little step at a time. 

Squig: dates are a funny thing sometimes. They kept changing mine with my 2 boys. For this one, the first doctor I had told me that dating with the scan can be off more or less a week. I can't remember for first baby when I felt movement, but I think it was way past 18 weeks, and even then was only flutters. I felt much earlier with ds2, and later again in this pregnancy. It can really depends. 
I hope you get reassurance at your next scan.


----------



## Hope39

hopeful23456 said:


> mrs r - glad you found the heartbeat!
> 
> hope - how are you doing?

Hi hopeful

I'm ok, trying not to think about the fact im pregnant again, i do forget a lot of the time and then it pops into my brain and i convince myself this is a non starter

Im just being a twonk, i know, i have no symptoms and i knows that because of the steroids and i had none with isaac too but i cant help but think the worse 

We just keeping ourselves busy with Earth Monkey :)


----------



## Hope39

Squig i think i was about 16w when i felt isaac. I only use to feel him at night once i got in bed, i would lay there really still on my back and sort of concentrate. I always got a little flutter, then i would turn on my side and go to sleep. Those flutters got a bit stronger by 18w , i remember becuase it was when i announced to everyone on a family hol in wales. They just got stronger after that

Do you know if your placenta is anterior or posterior, that makes a difference too

xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: your reaction is perfectly understandable. I'm sending you lots of positive and sticky thoughts.


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-Having an anterior placenta can cause movement to be fainter feeling and really, unless you know what you are feeling, it's hard to tell what's baby and what's a gas bubble or your guts gurgling. I've felt my babies the first time around 14-15 weeks but only if I'm sitting down and bent really far forward (like sitting on the floor and trying to keep a wriggly toddler still whilst changing a dirty diaper :haha:) For me, it's never been flutters. You know how it feels if you stretch a rubber band a little too far and then let it go? How you get that 'snap' but it's not a hard OUCH type snap? That's what it feels like to me. I feel more regular movement later, usually around 18 weeks or so and only if I'm *really* paying attention. I've had anterior placentas with my girls and I'm a bigger girl myself so it's harder to feel with the placenta and my own belly padding things. 

Tasha-LOVE the scan picture. I'm so excited for you and I love seeing your updates. And the things those little ones do are so much fun, aren't they? DD1 kept her hands up like a boxer every time I saw her and LO was thumb sucker in utero. DS liked to turn away which is really funny to me because he's _such_ a big ham now when it comes to pictures. :haha:

Hope: I think we all feel that way at some point. It's our way of insulating ourselves in case things do go wrong because for many of us, it usually has. Even when I was excited with my last pg, it was in the back of my mind that the bleeding was going to start sooner rather than later so what was the point of being happy about it? It sucks because that innocence is gone for us but it helps to know that you have so many ladies rooting for you and are here for you when you are feeling apprehensive. 

MrsR-that thub-thub is the most beautiful sound in the world isn't it? 

AFM-Doing pretty good actually. It was rough last week but I'm feeling better now that taxes are done and I've got a month and a half of fun stuff planned. And my hpts are almost negative already. The last time this happened, I found out I was expecting LO 4 weeks later. Oh boy...Wonder if I'll be back on this thread sooner rather than later...:dohh: :haha:


----------



## mowat

So nice to hear lots of good news here today! 

I ended up in the hospital today for tests---all looked good in the end but I'm glad I went. Called the doctor in the morning and they managed to squeeze me in just after lunch. She didn't seem too concerned with my dizziness, increased breathing troubles and throbbing calves. I figured she would just send me home but then she told me to go the hospital! Surprise! Ended up having an ECG, heart rate monitoring and a leg ultrasound. Everything seemed to be fine so I guess the diagnosis will be "two large babies sitting on your lungs making you really uncomfortable". These two had better be cute!


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for the responses. I'm not sure if my placenta is anterior or posterior; at 12 weeks it was around the left but that's probably not very helpful to mention! Hopefully I will feel something soon. I get a lot of cramps & RLP so I guess sometimes I'd be hard pressed to feel anything else!

Hope as Dairy said, you have so many people rooting for you. I hope the time flies for you in this pregnancy.

Glad you're feeling better Dairy.

Glad to hear all was well Mowat.


----------



## DSemcho

Get my quad screening results today :D


----------



## Hope39

Your antenatal notes should say Squig whether its anterior or posterior x


----------



## hopeful23456

does that mean the quad results are good dsemcho? ;)

when is your first scan hope?


----------



## ab75

Just checking in....
fab scan pic Tasha.
Yay for hearing heartbeat Mrs R.
Glad all was well Mowat.
Got everything crossed for you Hope.
Dairy, glad you are feeling better, hope you are back soon.
Squig, I think I was about 19/20 weeks when I first felt Zoe, felt like spiders walking in my belly.
Happy 2nd tri dsemcho.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## DSemcho

hopeful23456 said:


> does that mean the quad results are good dsemcho? ;)
> 
> when is your first scan hope?


I hadn't gotten them yet then. But they were good :D 1:1890 for downs and 1:87000 for trisomy 13/18 :D Cystic Fibrosis wasn't back yet, but every test so far has been okay. Also I got to schedule my gender ultrasound for 23 March :D


----------



## Hope39

Scan is a week today hopeful x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hope, stay positive. I know how it feels to almost try to ignore the fact that you're pregnant and not talk about it much for fear of jinxing it or something.

Dairy, I really hope you get pregnant really quick again!!

Mowat, glad all is well. Your babies will be adorable!!

DSemcho, so glad all the quad screening tests are coming back wonderful!!! How exciting you have your gender ultrasound on the 23rd of March!!! Not too far away!!!

Ab, hello!! How are you doing?

AFM: Last night I had a spell where I thought I was going to throw up, but didn't. I get those every now and then, but haven't actually gotten sick. I'm 9 weeks 2 days today, so hoping it won't get any worse and then by 12 weeks or so I'll start feeling better. It's really been pretty easy as far as that goes so far. Knock on wood!! My uterus feels full and I get some pulling pains when I roll over in bed sometimes if I stretch my belly. Also I've sneezed a couple times and get a quick pain. Thinking it may be the start of round ligament pain possibly? Or just my uterus growing. Other than that, my bbs are still sore, but don't seem quite as sore as they were a couple weeks ago. I can take my bra off without it taking my breath away. LOL!! I'm still tired and can fall asleep on the couch way to easy!! My next scan is the 19th. I'll be 11 1/2 weeks at that point. I'm anxious and just praying everything looks good and baby is measuring good. After that if all looks great, we may announce it. We'll see.


----------



## Squig34

Good news on your results, D. 

Looking forward to your scan, Hope. Thanks for the advice re placenta position in my notes. I can't find anything, but maybe they only record it here at 20 weeks or something.


----------



## Hope39

Mrs R  me trying to forget the fact I am pregnant has nothing to do with me thinking I am going to jinx it, I didnt mean for my post to read like that. Im way beyond jinxing thoughts now after 7 losses. 

Ive been here 7 times already so I just forget about it till (or try) I have a scan and then I will carry on trying to forgetting about it because a good scan one week doesnt mean a lot to me as it can all go so terribly wrong by the next week. Once I get to 12w I will start thinking about it because I will then only have another 12w to sort my life/business/baby stuff out before I go to the hospital for a 12w stay there. Thats actually scary writing that, ive got 20w left &#61516;

Lots of good scans with this pregnancy will mean nothing because I lost Isaac at 27w, Im at more risk of another abruption

Squig  I cant remember if it was my 16 or 20w scan that told me. 

Ive forgotten everything else Ive read now, sorry x


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-the technician told me at my 20 week anatomy scan with LO that my placenta was anterior. I didn't have 'official' scans between 7 and 20 weeks though, just a quick one in the office to verify she still had a hb at my appts and the dr wasn't looking for placenta placement, so I didn't have any opportunity to find out before then.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hope, I didn't mean to offend you if I did. I meant that I think that way and understand how you feel when you say you try not to think about it. Sorry if I said it in a bad way. :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

TWO things!! I would love your opinions!! Some of you are major experts!!

1. Today I clearly saw baby :D AND heartbeat!! :happydance: Yes, a big big day over here :cloud9:

2. So I got all my results from January 20th and January 29th.

January 20th: My platelet count was 380, excellent! I was also about 3ish weeks pregnant at that time and had started on baby aspirin the day before.

January 29th: My platelet count was 200. In normal range of 150-400 but not a great number.

That's a huge difference in 9 days! Now a few concerns. I've hemorrhaged 3 times during/after birth, 2 really badly. Low platelet can cause clotting or bleeding too much. 

I am also wondering if I do have a undetected blood clotting disorder now!! We've done those tests 3 times and they have been normal but these test are showing during pregnancy that my platelets aren't performing the way they should be?
 



Attached Files:







10933875_10205093490484311_523581042848315445_n.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DSemcho

Yup MrsR only 6 1/2 weeks away!! And I have an appointment two weeks before and two weeks after that lol. For some reason I'm being seen every 4 weeks.

Also I wouldn't say that at 12 weeks you start feeling better. I'm super nauseous anytime I wake up from sleeping and I'm almost 14 weeks. Like right now my nausea just kicked in lol.


Radiance - congrats in the HB!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


With the placenta talk I found it at 10 weeks where mine was, but they used some kinda fancy word that meant directly in the middle.


----------



## Hope39

Its ok Mrs R, you didn't offend me as such. i get upset easily when people say i know how it feels lah lah lah i just think no you don't. I don't mean that personally to you, just in general it gets said a lot and i might be wrong but i don't think those 'said' people do know how it really feels 

I'm on the steroids which just make me grumpy too

Its no problem, sorry if i sounded offish when i replied xxxx

I need to catch up properly with everyone, feel out the loop and can't remember a lot xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Radiance, I'm glad your scan went well!! I'm not real familar with having platlet levels checked, so I can't give you much advice on it. :dohh:

DSemcho, I'm hoping I will feel better in the 2nd trimester, but I know my friend said it was her worst trimester for how she felt. But hoping I'll get lucky, we'll see!!

Hope, I did not mean I know how you feel. Your situation is horrible and I can't imagine going through what you have gone through. I just meant I can relate to trying to "forget" your pregnant at times to protect yourself from the possible hurt. That's all I meant. Sorry.


----------



## Hope39

It's fine Mrs R , no need to apologise hun x


----------



## Radiance

I don't know much about it either. I do know if it's lower/low it can cause too much bleeding and clots so I definitely found that interesting based on my history. I'm going to make another trip and get my results from during Elena's pregnancy, when she passed (they checked before starting induction), after birth, and when I hemorrhage. Might reveal something. Thanks everyone :) Sorry I haven't been too supportive on my side.
I've shared and ran. I'm having severe sickness, I've cried about it two nights in a row. Looking like an ER trip soon. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Idk Mrs. R I'm noticing I feel better. Except sometimes in the afternoon I feel like poo lol. Last night I felt good but couldn't eat much.


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-:hugs: Hang in there hon. Hopefully the morning sickness gets better and you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Radiance, I'm so sorry you're not feeling good at all. I'm praying even though it's horrible, that it's a great sign that baby is thriving!!

DSemcho, my morning sickness normally kicks in around noon. I try to eat in the mornings, but some days it doesn't matter. It's literally every other day for me.


----------



## Squig34

Radiance, great news on your scan & hb; great to see your pic! I have heard that it's possible for some women to have clotting issues when pregnant that they don't have when not pregnant (one of my consultants told me this), so it's very possible that you're right - worth asking at least. But beyond that I don't know very much about it. I hope you can find an answer this time, in time. Sorry to hear about the awful sickness too :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

14 weeks today! And we finally picked a boy name!! Cole Daniel Semcho (Daniel is his dad's name)


----------



## Tasha

Lovely name D.

We still aren't any closer to names :dohh:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Me neither!!


----------



## DSemcho

We discussed them while on a walk last night. Also I'm 100% sure I'm feeling baby but it's only sometimes. I took a shower last night and had a weird twingy feeling that kept jumping from right to left. Went and did the doppler afterward and found the baby for a split second on the left side, then got the twinge on my right side, then found baby's hb on the right side. And I don't have to dig into my stomach anymore! :D


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> Lovely name D.
> 
> We still aren't any closer to names :dohh:

Rooodolph - KB has chosen it already x Poor little thing, if he ever gets to meet any of us we will end up calling him rooodolph xx


----------



## Tasha

Def sounds like you're feeling movements D.

:rofl: hope, she would if she could. We've a boys name now. 

How is everyone?


----------



## DSemcho

Good... Gassy... And omg the bowel movements... The odor is killing me.. And hot flashes.. whew. I got a great nights sleep though, however my left hip is killing me (I sleep on it mostly).


----------



## floridamomma

Not ready to jump over but thought id give an update. I took an ic and it was stark white. I took 2 frer. Both times I took them and left them and they ended up positive but outside of allotted timeframe. I've never gotten an evap so i decided to use a walmart cheapie and a clear blur just knowing it was too soon. Went to my car and came back to this. Strange the wm cheapie is maybe very lightly positive could be negative and clear blue days 1-2 weeks. I'm nervous as I had a trigger shot 11 days ago. I tested it out but I just don't believe this. All that happened yesterday. This morning both the ic and walmart cheapie are positive though faint. Took another frer it's positive as well. I'm still shocked as dh said he just knew I was pregnant and I refused to believe him. I'm not telling him but because it was an iui I can't wait any longer than Saturday because he knows that's when I should know. Waiting on beta first
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Florida!! You are under a specialist care this time and they know what they are doing!!! Everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Squig34

It's sounding good Florida, FX!


----------



## Hope39

Congrats Florida 

When is your scan Squig? Is it this week? Any movements yet x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Florida!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

DSemcho, congrats on 14 weeks!!! :happydance: Love your boy name, very cute!! How exciting you are probably feeling movement!!! I can't wait for that!!!

floridamomma, congrats!!! You're definently pregnant!!! :happydance: Let us know how your husband reacts when you finally tell him!! :happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

florida-congrats! I see you got more confirmation today. FX this is a super sticky bean (or beans!) and things go really well.


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats Florida!!

Yeah MrsR it's crazy 


So on a side note.. Yesterday and through today I've been getting sharp pains that have me super worried - especially since I've never made it this far. Last night when I got up to get the door one of the pains was bad enough that it took me to my knees and I told DH to go get the door. Then last night when I went to sit up and take my shirt off (I was burning up) my back pain was so bad I could barely do it. And again this morning when I woke up the back pain. The cramping/sharp pain is still going on (it's 9:20am here on Tuesday) and at 0700 I tried to find the HB on my Doppler to ease my mind. I literally only use it once a week (Saturday), the morning I have an appointment or if I'm scared something is wrong - which this is the first time. And I couldn't find it anywhere. I scheduled an appointment at 1030 (another hour away... le sigh) so I'm hoping the doctor I'm seeing will find it on the Doppler or maybe give me an u/s. I'm trying to stay positive, but I'm really scared. This doesn't feel like the stretching twinges I get.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks everyone I have an impacted infected wisdom tooth so I'm in so much pain I can barely see straight. 
Dsemcho praying for you hon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you Dsemcho. Hope you get some reassurance. 

Sorry Florida. That sounds awful.


----------



## ab75

congrats florida.

hope all is ok dsemcho xx


----------



## dairymomma

DSemcho-Thinking of you. I know how scary it is when stuff like that happens but hopefully all is well.

Florida-ugh. I'd go in for antibiotics for that infected tooth. I've had 3 teeth that have gotten infected and it's not fun at all.


----------



## wookie130

Florida, congrats and good luck!

DSemcho- I hope all is well!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Stalking for DSemcho.. hoping everything is okay.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

DSemcho, please let us know how you are doing when you get the chance. We're worried about you. I'm praying everything is ok. :hugs:

Floridamomma, I would definently see what can be done about your tooth. That doesn't sound fun at all!! :nope:


----------



## Squig34

D - thinking of you & hoping all is well :hugs:



Hope39 said:


> When is your scan Squig? Is it this week? Any movements yet x

Scan this Friday but it's for a pre-eclampsia study so my 20 week scan is next Friday. Yay for 2 scans :) no movement yet though & I'm 19 weeks tomorrow, so a bit anxious. You have a scan tomorrow, right?


----------



## Hope39

Yeah it's tomorrow. Prepared for bad news, Ive been on sofa since Friday due to a show x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Squig and Hope, I hope your scans/appointments go well. I'm praying for both of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Thinking of you tomorrow Hope and squig!

I wouldn't usually do this but I went stalking D, as I was really worried and so were you girls and she posted a few hours after her post here, saying everything was fine. Phew. Pleased your okay D :)


----------



## Squig34

Oh Hope, I really hope it doesn't turn out to be anything to do with the baby. Sorry to hear this. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs:

Thanks for that update Tasha, it's a relief to hear, I was getting pretty concerned not to read an update from D.


----------



## Hope39

Wonder why she didn't update her, she must have fallen out with us &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Glad to hear everything with DSemcho is ok!! :thumbup: Thank goodness!!

Hope, I am praying for you. Please let us know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

I'm so glad all is well with DSemcho! I wouldn't assume that she's fallen out with us...it may have been a busy day for her, and she updated others prior to those of us on this thread? In any case, I'm glad all is well with she and baby!

Hope, I hope all is well with you, also. Sending lots of prayers your way! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Sorry ladies I took a long nap when I got home from work! - it was a super busy day lol.

They found the HB. Whew. Turns out the little turd is about an inch under my belly button to the left side. They tested me for a UTI and everything is fine. And they want me to get a OMT massage from a doctor here on base. I'm feeling a lot better now.

Also ran into the doc I saw at 10 weeks, who ran the vitamin d and thyroid and all that stuff, and she said my vitamin d was really low - 20.7 where in pregnancy they want it to be at least 30. So they think it was even lower than that before pregnancy because I had already been taking my prenatals for 8 weeks when I had my blood draw. So she's pretty sure it was what caused all of my losses,and all the symptoms of low vitamin d fit me perfectly.

Also MrsR I'm trying to upload that video for you of how to find the hb but my iPad is being a turd.


----------



## petitpas

Great news, D!
Are you increasing your dose of vitamin D? How much are you on at the moment?


----------



## Hope39

wookie130 said:


> I'm so glad all is well with DSemcho! I wouldn't assume that she's fallen out with us...it may have been a busy day for her, and she updated others prior to those of us on this thread? In any case, I'm glad all is well with she and baby!
> 
> Hope, I hope all is well with you, also. Sending lots of prayers your way! :hugs:

Wooks I'd not assumed, I just got my silly head on yday :winkwink::winkwink:

All Was ok today, there was a little heart beat beating away

I have a 22mm cyst on my ovary too but there not concerned at the moment x


----------



## Squig34

Very glad to hear that all is well, Hope :) how many weeks are you now?


----------



## wookie130

So glad to hear all is well with you, Hope!


----------



## Hope39

I'm 6w 3d based on lmp, they measured it at 5-6 wks which I'm fine with, isaac measured 5w4d at my 6w3d scan and had caught up by next week

It was a trainee sonographer too so not as experienced although she was being supervised 

X


----------



## ab75

Glad all is ok Hope xx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope and Dsemcho-glad your scans went well. Always likes to see good scan news on here.


----------



## DSemcho

petitpas said:


> Great news, D!
> Are you increasing your dose of vitamin D? How much are you on at the moment?

I'm on 1,000iu


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Such a relief that everything is fine for both of you girls. 

Ds: I also have low vitD and was put on very high dose at first to get a quick boost (25000 iu per week for 12 weeks) and then 1000ui per day like... For the rest of my life! 
Ask your doctor if you can up your dose in the short term and then continue with 1000iu. 
And I've read about vitD deficiency and pregnancy loss and also infertility. It makes sense.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm on 3,000iu daily during the summer (I get sunlight then) and I bump it up to 6,000 in the winter.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

DSemcho, I'm so glad everything is ok!!!! I was worried about you!!! If you can't get the video uploaded it's ok. I think I've figured out where my baby likes to be now. It's about a 1/2 to 1 inch to the right of center. :thumbup:

Hope, yay for the heartbeat!!! :happydance: So glad everything is going well!! A friend of mine had a cyst on her ovary as well and they weren't concerned about it either. It is super common in pregnancy.


----------



## blueblue

Hi everyone

Hope and DSemcho - I'm really glad everything was well at your scans :)

Mrs R - glad you are getting on well too :)

I'm 4 weeks into my 5th, my HCG blood test came back high :). It's very early so will see what happens. Starting to feel a bit sick, much earlier than normal for me but not sure if it's the pregnancy as was feeling nauseous before due to a diet change.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello blueblue!! Congrats on being 4 weeks along!! Glad your HCG levels are high!! That's a great sign!! :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Oh I didn't have a scan - just the Doppler that the doctor has was used. I was hoping for a scan, and for them to be like oh btw you're having a "insert gender". No such luck. 

The doc didn't want me taking more than 2,000iu a day because I'm already so far into my pregnancy that it's not such a big concern now, and my prenatal already has between 400 and 800iu in it.


MrsR - Yay for finding baby!! Mine has been moving all over from the left side about an inch under and to the left of my belly button, down to my pubic line on the right side lol. 


Blue - congrats on the high numbers!!! :D


----------



## floridamomma

Hope and d glad everything went well!


Hope everyone is doing well. These are my test the top is yesterday bottom is today. I won't be testing anymore as I get myfirst beta Friday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## floridamomma

Blue do you have a protocol this pregnancy?


----------



## DSemcho

Yay florida!! I admit, I kept testing until the test line was taking dye from the control line lol. I couldn't help it.


----------



## floridamomma

D lol I know I've used a lot since iui. Lol I talked to my dh and told him if I didn't get pregnant we'd be taken a few years off. Is it normal to gain weight on steroids? I'd thought I wasn't having side effects but I took a picture yesterday with my dh and realized my face is so swollen.


----------



## Hope39

Moon face is one of the side affects Florida, my face looked puffy yday

X


----------



## DSemcho

Moon Face? What a cute name for something I wouldn't want to happen lol.


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: even my Mw called it moon face. She said that I didn't have the moon face look of a steroids lady. Biggest compliment this pregnancy :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Florida & Blue!


----------



## floridamomma

Moon face? Lol oh no Hope I was not alerted of this possibility prior to taking the steroids:haha: One thing I inherited from my mother is extremely high cheek bones. I look like the marshmallow man from ghostbusters now:( and right before we go away for the weekend:( well dh said he's too scared to bd so I guess attractiveness is futile:wacko:

Tasha 18 weeks? I am so happy everytime I read your tickler hon. I'm so happy for you it brings me to tears. You are so deserving of this lo. All if you ladies. Your stories and triumphs are sometimes all that keeps me fighting


----------



## blueblue

Does anyone else find it hard when your friends and family become pregnant, even though you are pregnant too? Some lovely friends of ours are expecting their first, just announced after 12 week scan, I'm really happy for them but it's still hard to hear, even when I'm pregnant again. It feels like such a long way to a positive end-of-first-trimester scan.

florida - I'm on the response-trial for a new drug for unexplained rm, to keep the results accurate we don't find out whether we got the drug or placebo at the end of the trial. We take the drug til the end of week 12 and are monitored by the hospital. Regardless of the trial, this would be my first pregnancy under proper hospital care.

Your ghostbusters moonface description has made me laugh so much (in a nice way :) ):haha:, are the steroids for the first trimester only?

Tasha - It's great things are going so well


----------



## floridamomma

blueblue said:


> Does anyone else find it hard when friends become pregnant, even though you are pregnant too? Some lovely friends of ours are expecting their first, just announced after 12 week scan, I'm really happy for them but it's still hard to hear, even when I'm pregnant again. It feels like such a long way to a positive end-of-first-trimester scan.
> 
> florida - I'm on the response-trial for unexplained rm, to keep the results accurate we don't find out whether we got the drug or placebo at the end of the trial. We take the drug til the end of week 12 and are monitored by the hospital.

I'm glad you have a protocol blue. And I know exactly what you mean. Everyone around me just announces all the time and each and every time stings. I've not made it out of the first trimester in any of my miscarriages but I won't feel safe at 12 weeks or 37 I'll only feel safe when my baby is in my arms. My nephews first birthday is today and it still hurts. I love him but I've miscarried 3 times since my sister for pregnant and gave birth. Rmc is so hard. Hugs blue


----------



## Hope39

Florida - you wait till your beard starts growing! 

I didn't get moon face with Isaac, I got lots of fluffy hair growing out my chin instead!

Not everyone gets side affects, some suffer more than others 

Xx


----------



## Tasha

Awwww thank you Florida. Marshmallow man made me laugh.

You paint such an attractive picture Hope :haha: I didn't grow a beard, only symptom was the odd day of non-stop eating.

:hugs: blue I think it's the fact that we are pregnant not expecting a baby. Not something seems certain for us.

Atm I'm 18+4 which means yesterday was my half way point :dance:


----------



## blueblue

florida - :hugs: It's so hard, hope today isn't too bad for you. It must be really tough for you. Nearly everyone we know has had babies since we lost the first, I am happy for them but it does hurt.

Tasha - congratulations on the half way point :hugs: . You hit the nail on the head, for everyone else, it feels certain, for us it never does.


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind me dropping in here again! I just got my bfp today (it really was a bfp, came up before the control line!) after an ectopic and two miscarriages. Not sure how many dpo I am but I'm on cd35 of what is usually a 32 day cycle, so I'm thinking 4+2-4+6 based on my usual range. Was told I would get early scan because of my ectopic but I can't remember how many weeks - getting one at 7 because of miscarriages but I can't remember if it was 5 or 6 for ectopic! Can't remember About blood either. 

I'm slightly concerned as I have had sharp twinges at the ectopic site since about cd20.


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - congratulations on your BFP :). If you are worried, could you speak to your doctor soon? You could ask that you definitely get a scan at 5 or 6 weeks for reassurance.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lots of new :bfp:! Yay! 
Sticky thoughts for all of you! xx


----------



## loeylo

blueblue said:


> Loeylo - congratulations on your BFP :). If you are worried, could you speak to your doctor soon? You could ask that you definitely get a scan at 5 or 6 weeks for reassurance.

I think I just have to call early pregnancy to let them know, I definitely discussed it at my appointment at the recurrent miscarriage clinic, and basically I'm under two different protocols - one for recurrent miscarriage and one for a previous ectopic. Because of two miscarriages I'm getting a 7 weeks scan, but I am also getting one before that because of the ectopic. I think it is probably 6 weeks but part of me thinks it was maybe 5, and if so I need to phone really soon as I'm cd34 (16dpo I think) so only got a few days to get thigs organised! 

Dreading hiding it from work, I'm on the verge of a permanent job and dot really want to have to take time off :/


----------



## floridamomma

Blue I think steroids are only until 12 weeks and then they wean me off

Hope one side effect at a time please lol

Loeylo definitely call ob


----------



## Mrs Reineke

DSemcho, that's a bummer you didn't get a scan, but great everything is looking good!!

floridamomma, great tests!! Let us know how your blood tests turn out.

blueblue, I'm glad your getting the care you need this time around.

Tasha, congrats on being over 1/2 way there!!

loeylo, congrats on your BFP!! I'm also so sorry for your losses and praying this is your rainbow.

AFM: My back started killing me yesterday. I've had a bad back for a while and if I wasn't pregnant I would just chalk it up to a bad back day. But I'm a bit scared because I'm worried it's a bad sign. I don't have cramping or spotting and heard my baby's hb with my doppler yesterday loud and clear. Did or have any of you had bad back aches at all? I keep hearing "it's normal" but of course I'm still worried. I'm 10 weeks 3 days.


----------



## loeylo

Mrs reineke- 
I have never made it as far as you but I would imagine it is nothing to worry about. I have never really had back pain with any of my losses. 
I get bad leg pain from about 4 weeks and it has started today. It sounds like sciatica but I'm so early!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

loeylo, it very well could be sciatica already. Your body starts producing relaxin in high amounts during the first trimester of pregnancy and that can cause aches and pains as your joints and ligaments loosen up. I should take some of my own advice...makes sense. LOL!!


----------



## DSemcho

MrsR Im having back problems too! Earlier I leaned over the couch to grab my dog and literally felt my back give out and I spilled forward.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I hate to say GOOD! DSemcho, but it's nice to know it's normal!!! I tried an ice pack today and think that helped more then a heating pad on medium. I also had to give in and take Tylenol. I know it's safe during pregnancy, but always freaks me out to take anything obviously.


----------



## DSemcho

I take the acetaminophen my doctor gave me for back pain.


----------



## Squig34

Scan did not go very well. Baby is severely growth restricted (IUGR), at best 3-4 weeks behind (measuring about 16+1 on average; I should be at least 19+2 or 20+4). Normal hb but little movement. My placenta is abnormal so probably the baby hasn't been getting enough nourishment. They did an amniocentesis and I have a follow up on Thursday but I don't believe that the problem is chromosomal. I think IUGR basically one of those things where they can't do much, the baby will either make it or he won't (is that right Tasha? You're the only person I know who's had to endure this). I have to do a bit more research. I don't know anything else. I suppose at least he's alive for the meantime, so there's still hope.

Didn't find out the gender but I should know from the amnio. Baby had his legs crossed but is too small to tell anyway. So we are rather in limbo. I guess it explains why I haven't felt any movement yet.


----------



## loeylo

Sorry to hear that. I don't know much about that type of situation but just wanted to send my best wishes. X


----------



## Tasha

Squig :hugs: I'm so sorry to read this. Did they check blood flow from the placenta? Are you on aspirin and blood thinners? Some research suggests that and bed rest can help. But other doctors don't believe it helps. I think at this stage you need to know that your baby has been given every chance they can and any sensible doctor should accommodate your wishes.

Praying for your baby and you x


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Tasha. I was on Clexane but had to stop at 9 weeks due to spotting. I was only supposed to take til 13 weeks anyway. Not on aspirin as the protocol I'm on doesn't support it (and I had aspirin in my 5th pregnancy and still lost it). I don't think there were any early signs of an issue. Everything was normal at my booking scan, 12 weeks (baby was about 4 days behind but had always been slightly behind) but at 14 weeks (by LMP) had fallen to 9 days behind. I had another scan two weeks later and baby had more or less grown two weeks in that time. But it's only grown just over a week in the past month. I don't even know what my wishes should be as I simply didn't expect this even though the idea of IUGR has been floating about in my head for a while, probably since the 14 week scan when they put my dates back (I'm certain of my dates). There isn't very much amniotic fluid around the baby but I haven't had any leaks which is something I guess. I had a uterine artery doppler, yes. There were some notches in it and also the peaks were too high (tbh that still doesn't mean much to me, I'm surprised I can even remember what she said, I just know it's abnormal) and they think that the bleed I had at 10.5 weeks was possibly from the placenta and either indicated or caused an issue (can't remember what was said).


----------



## Tasha

It is a lot to try and take in hun. It's still possible to go on both now, I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks - I have a follow up on Thursday so I'll ask then. If it can give my baby a chance, then I'm willing to try it.


----------



## ab75

:hugs: squig. Got everything crossed for squiglet xx


----------



## Hope39

Squig I am sorry to read your news. I have everything crossed for you hun x


----------



## wookie130

Squig34 said:


> Scan did not go very well. Baby is severely growth restricted (IUGR), at best 3-4 weeks behind (measuring about 16+1 on average; I should be at least 19+2 or 20+4). Normal hb but little movement. My placenta is abnormal so probably the baby hasn't been getting enough nourishment. They did an amniocentesis and I have a follow up on Thursday but I don't believe that the problem is chromosomal. I think IUGR basically one of those things where they can't do much, the baby will either make it or he won't (is that right Tasha? You're the only person I know who's had to endure this). I have to do a bit more research. I don't know anything else. I suppose at least he's alive for the meantime, so there's still hope.
> 
> Didn't find out the gender but I should know from the amnio. Baby had his legs crossed but is too small to tell anyway. So we are rather in limbo. I guess it explains why I haven't felt any movement yet.

Oh, Squig...I am sending you all of the prayers and cyberhugs I can at this time. :hugs: I cannot imagine, nor can I fathom how you must be feeling right now. How frightening, discouraging, and...I don't even know what else. Please take care. I pray there is SOMETHING they can do for baby. Praying, praying, praying.


----------



## floridamomma

Squig all my prayers and hugs to you. I'm so sorry. But I pray that the maybe there is something they can do and the lo will be ok.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies. All of your good wishes & especially your prayers are appreciated :)


----------



## hopeful23456

prayers for you too squig! I stayed on aspirin for a long time, maybe 30 weeks or so? I didn't have IUGR or anything like that though


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Squig, I'm sorry to hear this. I am sending you loads of hugs and positive thoughts. I really hope they will find how help you and baby. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Squig, I am sending all of my thoughts and prayers your way. I can't even begin to put into words how sorry I am. I will pray there are options to help your baby. Tons of prayers are headed your way. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-sending lots of :hugs: and prayers your way. Hopefully there's something the doctors can do to help. Thinking of you.


----------



## floridamomma

I got my results back. My Hcg level was 290 at 14piui. My progesterone level says >200 whatever that means. I think it's high as I take 400mg of progesterone a day


----------



## Tasha

Squig, give them a ring on Monday, the sooner you're on it the better.

Fab news Florida x


----------



## Squig34

I actually still have some 75's from my 5th pregnancy Tasha, so maybe I'll start taking a couple of those from today & then follow up on Thursday. Thanks.

Great news Florida :)


----------



## blueblue

squig - I'm sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you and I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

florida - that's great about the progestrone


----------



## floridamomma

Squid so they have on call md available?


----------



## petitpas

Squig, so sorry to hear that things aren't going well :hugs:

A friends of mine's daughter was extremely growth restricted. A scan showed two notches and the mother was put on heparin and aspirin right away. She was given a 50/50 chance of survival but the treatment worked and she grew! They wouldn't let her go to term and she was born by c-section but she is absolutely fine now.
I'm keeping everything crossed that the amniocentesis shows that your baby is healthy and that you are given some treatment to improve your placenta function. Grow, baby, grow! Fxfxfxfx


----------



## DSemcho

Squig I hope everything works out.



So. I'm rather annoyed right now with my mom. This is by far the most pissed I've been with my pregnancy. So back when I had my 11w ultrasound she took the pics from my FB and posted them to hers. Okay no big deal. And someone commented today telling her congrats another one to spoil and she said this.

Also she meant to say that I was told I couldn't carry one. Like really?? I've never posted on my personal FB any of the fertility issues we've had or that I've had miscarriages... I'm seriously pissed she's putting something SO personal on FB.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image.jpg1_zpst6gyq993.jpg


----------



## floridamomma

D that's not ok if you aren't ok with it. Moms get really excited though


----------



## Hope39

Squig based on what Pip has just said I would call them Monday to see about starting back on the clexane immediately , I wouldn't wait till Thursday hun x


----------



## DSemcho

Getting excited is one thing, but telling people I was told I wouldn't be able to carry a baby and that I've had several miscarriages,when I haven't even posted those things, is way inappropriate. Idk how to approach her.


----------



## Tasha

Yep I agree with Hope and its what I've been trying to say. I honestly feel like Clexane would of made the difference with RR. When it's such early onset it needs to be done asap x


----------



## floridamomma

D my mil and mom have both done it at the total wrong times. I confronted them once both didn't understand why I was upset so I just don't tell them


----------



## Squig34

Ok thanks for that advice - it's good to hear such a positive success story Petitpas, thanks. I started aspirin today so I'll ring about the Clexane on Monday. I still have some from previous pregnancies so I won't even have to wait to get a prescription once they give the go ahead!

Florida, no doc on call, I just figured I'd start the aspirin since I had it, I don't think it'll hurt & it might make all the difference.

D, sounds like you need to have a stern word with your mum :(


----------



## DSemcho

This is what I sent to her on FB.

'Listen, I love you and I know your excited. But I need you to take the comment off of the ultrasound pics on your FB about my fertility issues and how many miscarriages I've had. I haven't even posted about it on my personal FB and I don't feel it's right that you put something of mine that's so personal on your FB. Instead of giving details you could have just said, 'she's has problems in this area.' But I realllllly do not like that you put something so extremely personal and emotional for me on your Facebook.'




I told my sister I'm pretty sure she's gonna flip and say something like she'll stay out of my pregnancy or something. Back when I married my ex, she flipped because my maid of honour bought her own $150 dress. And I told my mom as long as my sister wore a black dress I didn't care what kind it was. She took the David's bridal magazine with the pic of my MoH's dress and scribbled across it saying she wasn't coming to my wedding because I wanted my 6 month pregnant sister to wear a black dress in June. I told her fine don't come lol


----------



## wookie130

D, I don't think she was thinking when she posted that...it seems like she was just sort of living in the moment, and not putting a lot of thought into how personal the info was that she was sharing without your consent. That doesn't make it okay, of course, but I would just tell her that you would appreciate her not posting such personal information on her FB...if it's something YOU YOURSELF have not shared with others, it is certainly not her place to do so. :)

Squig, I am still praying like crazy for you and your LO. I so much want your baby to pull through...thank goodness for ladies like Tasha and Pip, who have direct experience with these issues, and can share their knowledge that could possibly help you in this situation. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Squig if you have clexane at home already then I would start immediately, if your consultant tells you to stop on Monday (or you don't even have to tell her you've taken it) then you've only taken it twice which I don't think would do any harm to the baby whatsoever, if anything it seems it would help you based on Tasha and pip experience 

Time is of the essence with little squiglet 

I hope you've had your feet up so far all weekend xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Squig: I would say the same as Hope. 2 days can't hurt, but on the other hand it could help (check the use by date though, just in case). 
My own doctor had growth restriction issue in all her pregnancy, she lost one when only on aspirin, but the other ones were successful with aspirin and clexane combined. 
On the other hand, a friend of mine had the same problem, and baby and mum were fine afterwards with just aspirin. 
Hth.


----------



## wookie130

D, sorry, we cross-posted! I think you handled it very well!


----------



## Squig34

Ok I took a Clexane - DH was inclined to wait until Monday but I tend to agree with you ladies, 2 days won't hurt but might help. Boy did it sting though! I will probably have a huge bruise but I did it in my thigh so that my tummy isn't bruised for the u/s & they're asking me what's going on... Thanks for all of your stories, advice & support. Still processing yet still hopeful that somehow things will be ok. (I did check the expiry dates, still ok!) Have been taking it pretty easy & will continue to do so :)

D I hope your mum takes what you've said on board without taking the hump. I think you put it well :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Squig: I hope that Clexane and aspirin is all what's needed to make baby better. 
I found out that if I take my aspirin 1 to 2 hours before I take my Clexane shot, it hurts less. I guess because aspirin is also a painkiller, then it helps once it had time to work.


----------



## Hope39

Thinking of you Squig - keep resting x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh yes! resting is important too. my friend who had growth restrictions was advised by her doc to rest and lie on the left side as it helps with blood flow.


----------



## petitpas

Squig, I'm glad you started on the clexane. Don't worry about bruises during the ultrasound. First of all they have a red dot in the middle and therefore don't look like beat up bruises. Secondly, you won't be the only patient on blood thinners. They'll have seen it all before. (Who cares that they think, anyway, as long as they scan you properly)
As for the stinging, this is how I inject to minimise any pain. Ignore if you're doing this already.
1. Grab a pinch of skin. Do not let it go until you have completely finished your injection and have pulled the needle out.
2. Inject the needle at a right angle to your body - right up to the hilt.
3. Slowly - very slowly - push the plunger down to inject the liquid. You do not need to get rid of any air bubbles beforehand. If you find the liquid is stinging you then you aren't injecting slowly enough. You need to go really really really slowly. If you feel a sting pause for a few seconds before continuing slowly slowly
4. Pull the needle out.
5. Let go of the skin fold.

D, you did the right thing. If your mother can't handle it then that's her bad not yours. She should not have posted something so personal without checking whether you had gone public. Stick to your guns!


----------



## Hope39

Great Squig, so pleased you started , I'm sure it will do no harm and If anything will help a little. X


----------



## blueblue

Squig - thinking of you, take care

D - sorry your mum is a pain, very well handled.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Petitpas - I'm obviously not injecting slowly enough so will try that.

Hope, glad to see your BFP in your signature :)


----------



## Hope39

I'm a bit slow on doing things like that :)


----------



## floridamomma

Squig glad you started clexane. Xx let us know how the lo is doing.
D you handled that well. 
Blue how are you feeling? 
Umami how are hon? 30 weeks? Do you know what color your bump is?
Peti I tried that tonight as my last couple injections burned. I've mastered getting the needle in without pain. It did help but after I was done it still burned. 
Hope glad to see your signature hon.


----------



## loeylo

I don't know what to do. I'm 5+2 by lmp, I called epu today and they can't offer me a scan until I'm 6+5 apparently! I was told I would be scanned at 5 or 6 weeks to rule out ectopic, with my last pregnancy they scanned me at 5+2 and it was almost too late to treat me without surgery. I really don't want surgery if it is another ectopic and I have had sharp cramping at the right side of my uterus (where my last ectopic was) so I feel that 6+5 is leaving it a bit late since I will be scanned at 7 anyway due to previous miscarriages. The woman was really short with me, I have been asked to go to a different hospital than the one I have been treated for all my previous pregnancies. I had to go to this one before and they refused to scan me despite the fact I was rolling around in pain at one side, that was my first pregnancy. I hadn't even known I was pregnant and was sent there from a&e, I was told to "calm down" then they gave me a foil tub to pee in, the tub was burst so I left it on the bathroom floor and told a nurse, then another nurse came in and told me I had "peed all over the floor" - it isn't even attached to a maternity unit, just a room to the side of the main hospital, and tbh I don't really want to go there. I don't know what to do!


----------



## floridamomma

I'm from the us but here if you go to the emergency room and are having abdominal pain you must be scanned. No matter how early. Maybe just go to the hospital you'd like to go to and tell them what's going on


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - is there anyway you can go back to the other hospital? It's really bad they are making you wait for a scan with a previous ectopic, esp. if you are in pain again. Not sure where you are based, but can you speak to your GP and get an urgent referral? are you under a consultant from the recurrent miscarriage clinic?

florida - I'm the same with the injections, they always sting a bit after. Usually because I forget to let go. I'm ok, trying to be positive about this one. Hope you are all good :)


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies. I called the other hospital and I have to call back again soon. To no honest I feel much better under their care, I would naturally always go to the other hospital even for a&e (which is why I have been treated there for my other pregnancies) the nurse was really nice and asked my whole history and I have to call back later as the midwife was with a patient. 

I'm having nausea for the first time in any of my pregnancies so I am hoping that is a good sign and I'm thankful for it, even if I feel horrible! I nearly fainted in class whilst teaching and had to hold back from being sick. Hopefully a good sign!


----------



## DSemcho

You know sometimes I feel like maybe I'm just hallucinating being pregnant and maybe everyone is just playing along so they don't upset the crazy lady Lol.


Loey I'm sorry you're going through this. I hope you can find somewhere to get scanned! Have you talked to your personal doctor, or was it your doctor that was turning you down??


----------



## Tasha

Loey :hugs: are you in the UK? If so and you're not happy, get pals to help.

Florida, try even slower.

Afm- today was my cervical scan, cervix is still the same :dance: the baby was head down so could only show me the pulsating artery. So he did an abdominal scan too, baby seems a good size (didn't measure though) and lots of water (which is a real positive for me as my IUGR has always had low waters). They diagnosed placenta previa via both scans though, it's in my notes and in their system now, so told me any bleeding to get myself straight to hospital.


----------



## loeylo

Thanks again ladies! Up where I stay gp's don't really deal with pregnancy, In my area you don't really see the doctor for anything pregnancy related. I hopefully will get somewhere with the second hospital (they scanned me weekly with my second right from virtually when I got my bfp) 

I actually just generally prefer their attitude. I feel supported by them, for instance when I phoned today they asked for outcomes of any previous pregnancies and the nurse immediately said "I'm sorry for your losses, I understand your worries, I will get the midwife to call you back" whereas the other lady just said "ok well we don't scan until at least 6 weeks but we are quite busy so can't get you in until the 27th"

I had some pretty painful cramp there so I'm really worrying. Going to call the hospital now.

Tasha yes I'm in Scotland, never dealt with pals before - I may need to go down that route. I'm petrified as t partner has just been diagnosed with depression and this pregnancy is giving him something to look forward to, I'm trying to put on a brave face for him but he told me yesterday that he can't go through another ectopic. I'm more worried about him than I am myself!

Glad you had good news today :) hopefully the placenta prevaria will not cause you any problems (don't know too much about that as I have never even made it as far as discussing placentas :()


----------



## petitpas

Florida, I agree with Tasha. Try going even more slowly! Like a whole minute just pushing the liquid in little by little. That should get rid of the burn...

Tasha, is the placenta completely covering the cervix? If not, the good news is that about 90% of placentas move out of the way by 32-34 weeks. Fingers crossed you are one of those 90% cases fxfxfxfx

D, you are absolutely right! I can tell you, even right at the end when the baby comes out it doesn't feel quite real. Like, what's that? Where did it come from? It's not mine, is it?!?

Loeylo, a bit of healthy womb baby dust for you: :dust:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: lost, it's tough when your partner has depression, definitely used pals. They can be fab.

Thanks Pip, it was completely covering and he said that it could move but looked unlikely. We shall see. I'm not in the least bit bothered, I feel if it moves fabulous as I would like a vaginal birth, if not then that happened for a reason. In a really good place right now, clearly :) 

Countdown to anomaly scan now.

How are you settling in as a family of four?


----------



## loeylo

Thanks. 

Just called the second hospital again, the midwife is lovely - I have dealt with her before and she remembers me. Gave me a nudge nudge wink wink to keep taking aspirin. I'm booked in for Monday at 2:50 but she is going to try and get me scanned on Saturday. Also going to get an 8 week scan after that and then they will let me decide whether to be discharged or keep going with early scans up to booking appt and maybe beyond. 

I'm also going to be under a consultant who may or may not want me to continue with aspirin. I could honestly cry I'm so relieved that I am getting the level of care that I feel I need - up to now it has just been fobbed off as "one of those things"


----------



## Squig34

So glad to hear you've been taken seriously & treated much more nicely by the second hospital Loeylo :) I hope they can get you scanned on Saturday.

So glad to read that all is looking good Tasha! Hope the pp resolves itself but I know it's not the worst thing that could happen so no wonder you're pleased :) when is your anatomy scan then?


----------



## Hope39

How you keeping Squig? Did you manage to talk to your consultant today about clexane? Or you just going to keep taking it till you see them on Thursday xx

Been thinking of you lots x


----------



## Hope39

You know how pleased I am Tasha that Rudolph looks ok and your waters look ok too, iugr can stay well away from little rudy.

Let's hope your placenta moves and you have had a trouble free pregnancy x


----------



## Squig34

Hope39 said:


> How you keeping Squig? Did you manage to talk to your consultant today about clexane? Or you just going to keep taking it till you see them on Thursday xx
> 
> Been thinking of you lots x

Thanks Hope :hugs: I just decided to keep taking the meds so I didn't bother trying to speak to the consultant. I think I should have initial chromosomal results tomorrow for Down's & trisonomies 13, 18 & 22.


----------



## Hope39

Fingers crossed they don't come back with a trisomy x


----------



## floridamomma

14dpiui 290 17dpiui 699 that was my levels Friday and today
Squig prayers everything comes back negative


----------



## DSemcho

:happydance::happydance: 4 weeks and 6 days until my gender scan!! I'll be 20+2 then :D


----------



## loeylo

Florida those numbers sound great.
Dsemcho - it will fly in! 

Any of you ladies who have your rainbows/are expecting your rainbows having different symptoms than with your losses? For me, I always get really sore boobs from a few days before my bfp. With my other three, it has stopped right before I miscarry and I have never had any sickness or nausea. Noticed last night that my boobs are far less sore :( I have also had a little bit sicky feeling over the last day or two so I don't know if it is just changing symptoms, but I really feel quite negative today.


----------



## DSemcho

Um the only difference I've noticed is that my boobs didn't hurt until 5 days post bfp. Where as they usually hurt before AF was due.


----------



## Hope39

DSemcho said:


> :happydance::happydance: 4 weeks and 6 days until my gender scan!! I'll be 20+2 then :D

I could have sworn you already told us the gender???


----------



## DSemcho

Nope. I told ya'll that the Tech said she was pretty sure that it was a boy at 11 weeks, however she couldn't say for sure until 20 weeks because the parts look similar.


Also I'm getting super excited! When I press right below my belly button it's soft, but if I go an inch down it's hard :D


----------



## Tasha

Squig, :hugs: every crossable crossed for you. It's this time next week that I have my anomaly scan.

Thank you Hope. :hugs: How are you doing? 

Fab numbers Florida!

Loey, this is the only pregnancy (and this is number 22) I've had no symptoms whatsoever. Steroids made me hungry the occasional day, I'm just beginning to get that again now. That's all the symptoms I've had aside from kicking. It shows that every pregnancy is different x


----------



## Hope39

That was it, I thought someone had told you the sex


----------



## Squig34

Sounds good Florida :)

D it will be exciting to have gender confirmed!

Tasha are you going to find out the gender if you can?

Loeylo, when I had my losses, my symptoms all switched off, they came back but not as strongly but I didn't develop new ones the way you've got the sickness. So FX all is well for you :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Nope, team yellow (hopefully).

How are you doing squig? Are you writing down any questions you think of?


----------



## hopeful23456

florida- I think those are good numbers and could either be 1 or 2. Mine were a little higher but who knows.


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies. I know I'm being a thread hogger today but I am petrified, my partner is using this pregnancy as a crutch and I can't go through another loss. I have a 14 hour shift on Thursday (parents night) and ten a study skills weekend on Friday into Saturday. Having to go for the Monday scan now too which sucks. I hope I don't miscarry in the next few days especially when I'm away with the school kids :(


----------



## Squig34

Tasha said:


> Nope, team yellow (hopefully).
> 
> How are you doing squig? Are you writing down any questions you think of?

Yes I already have 3 or 4 pages! I couldn't think of any last week, I guess we were in a bit of shock. I'm ok thanks, I suppose once we have more info I'll know better how to feel. I'm going to get signed off work after Thurs for a good bit, & I can't wait, starting to feel quite drained now. So a rest will help I think!

You're very restrained to stay team yellow, I'm dying to know our baby's gender!

:hugs: Loeylo, I hope all goes well while you're away on the trip.


----------



## Hope39

Did you get any results today in the end Squig

I'm team yellow too, all the more exciting :)

X


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

I just got caught up on everything...

floridamomma, your numbers look great!!

DSemcho, I'm sorry your mom decided to post that without your permission. I would be irritated too. You're getting closer to knowing your babies gender for sure!!! Yay!!!

Hope, love seeing your BFP in your signature!!

loeylo, my symptoms come and go as well. It's totally normal. With both of my mcs I lost my symptoms completely before I started to spot. I'm so glad you are getting the help you deserve. I'm praying for you that all is well and baby is where it's supposed to be.

Tasha, I'm so beyond excited that your appointment/scan went so well. I'm sorry you have pp, but it's easily dealt with. Yay!!

AFM: I've got my next scan on Thursday. I'll be 11 weeks 3 days. I'm nervous and praying everything will look great and baby will be measuring on time. If all looks great, we'll probably officially announce it at that point, but we'll see. Praying for a great appointment.


----------



## Squig34

Hope, no results. I'm not sure if they'll bother phoning tomorrow since appointment is Thursday morning. I thought they said someone would ring in 2-3 days but it's a bit of a blur so maybe I was wrong! Will know soon either way & will be sure to update.

Team yellow takes more willpower than I have ;) we'll hopefully find out gender on Thursday too!

Hope your scan goes well Mrs R :)


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for your views ladies. Boob pain has now almost completely gone (even when I pinch them really hard and jump around ...) and I have only had one tiny bought of sickness today. This is in comparison to my boobs being really sore and swollen since about two weeks ago and nausea building for about a week. Hoping I'm wrong but I can't shake this horrible feeling. Parl is so scary!


----------



## Hope39

Squig34 said:


> Hope, no results. I'm not sure if they'll bother phoning tomorrow since appointment is Thursday morning. I thought they said someone would ring in 2-3 days but it's a bit of a blur so maybe I was wrong! Will know soon either way & will be sure to update.
> 
> Team yellow takes more willpower than I have ;) we'll hopefully find out gender on Thursday too!
> 
> Hope your scan goes well Mrs R :)

Lol, you've got amazing willpower Squig, I would have been chasing them results at 9am this morn to stop driving myself nutty over what ifs and maybe's. Your very calm about it all xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

You do have a lot of willpower and strength Squig!! Thank you on wishing me a good appointment, it means a lot.

loeylo, I know many women who have their symptoms change a ton throughout pregnancy. They would die down and then all of the sudden be back like crazy. Hoping that's all it is. Praying for you.


----------



## floridamomma

Started a actual pregnancy journal at home. It's keeping me calm sorry if I'm not very present. I'm going through my milestones daily for the next 4-5 weeks so I'm a little disconnected. I have another beta Monday so we'll see


----------



## Squig34

Hope39 said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Hope, no results. I'm not sure if they'll bother phoning tomorrow since appointment is Thursday morning. I thought they said someone would ring in 2-3 days but it's a bit of a blur so maybe I was wrong! Will know soon either way & will be sure to update.
> 
> Team yellow takes more willpower than I have ;) we'll hopefully find out gender on Thursday too!
> 
> Hope your scan goes well Mrs R :)
> 
> Lol, you've got amazing willpower Squig, I would have been chasing them results at 9am this morn to stop driving myself nutty over what ifs and maybe's. Your very calm about it all xxClick to expand...

I'm not sure that I want to find out at work & I'm not sure who to ring anyway. I feel like this is not a hopeless situation despite appearances (maybe that will change after tomorrow!). I'm doing just about all I can to help & we have an army of people praying for us. My instinct is that the issues aren't chromosomal. So I guess all of that is helping me to cope for now! But I will be glad to find out more tomorrow.


----------



## LeeC

Loeylo, I'm sorry I haven't been in touch since we met up but am delighted to read your news. It's understandable you are having all these worries, I know how terrified you were after your last losses. Are you still at Wishaw Gen, who are you seeing, is Maharaj back? Are you seeing (scottish) Louise and Elaine, they will take good care of you. Let me know if you are having a wobble and want to meet up or chat again, I had to switch phone so I don't think I have your number anymore but if you pm me on here I will save it in my phone. I hope all is going well so far, please don't worry about hogging the thread that is what it is here for. I hope all is ok with you.
Sorry for all the questions xx.


----------



## Hope39

I wouldn't want to find out at work either tbh, iI'm hoping that all this positive thinking will get squiglet through z


----------



## loeylo

LeeC said:


> Loeylo, I'm sorry I haven't been in touch since we met up but am delighted to read your news. It's understandable you are having all these worries, I know how terrified you were after your last losses. Are you still at Wishaw Gen, who are you seeing, is Maharaj back? Are you seeing (scottish) Louise and Elaine, they will take good care of you. Let me know if you are having a wobble and want to meet up or chat again, I had to switch phone so I don't think I have your number anymore but if you pm me on here I will save it in my phone. I hope all is going well so far, please don't worry about hogging the thread that is what it is here for. I hope all is ok with you.
> Sorry for all the questions xx.

I'm back at wishaw now. I was sent to hairmyres but pretty much refused to be treated there, I went there for recurrent miscarriage testing but they only tested clotting which was clear. I was told to phone for a scan at 6 weeks and then again at 7, but instead they wanted to scan me once at 6+5. I was almost refused methotrexate at 5+2 so by 6+5 I would almost definitely be given surgery which I want to avoid. 

I'm pretty sure it isn't ectopic (thank goodness!) as it feel very different, but I guess I will know on Monday. I called wishaw (I was speaking to Michelle who has dealt with me before, she is lovely! Dark short hair I think?) who agree to scan me whenever I wanted pretty much. They told me they would speak to "my consultant" which I didn't even know I had - I don't know who this would be. They are so much better than hairmyres! 

Meeting up again or having a chat at some point would be good, how are you keeping? 

I'm actually feeling pregnant again today. Boob pain is back and I nearly spewed on a pupil about an hour ago!


----------



## blueblue

Squig - hoping your test results come back negative for trisomy, everything crossed for you.

florida - glad the numbers are going up :) 

tasha - glad the scan went well :)

D - can't believe it's nearly time to find out the gender :), time flies

loeylo - I think the symptoms can come and go too. Mine sometimes disappeared before an mmc, but I have also heard of symptoms disappearing and the pregnancy is absolutely fine, try not to worry too much (I know how hard this is). 

Have the first scan next week, I'm having a tiny bit of brown spotting (but think it's a sore cervix as it feels like I've sat on a cactus...), still feeling really tired and a bit nauseous. Trying to be positive and have managed to stop panicking.


----------



## loeylo

My symptoms have always disappeared before a loss (my ectopic actually miscarried before I had methotrexate and I lost symptoms the say before pain started) - I haven't had any cramping which is obviously good.

It is crazy that I am taking things that happened with my losses as positive signs - maybe less sore boobs is actually a good thing for me as every time I have had really sore boobs I have miscarried. 

When is your scan bluebell and how far along will you be?


----------



## blueblue

loeylo - I see what you mean, it's very easy to watch symptoms like a hawk and worry if you don't get the same ones,even when the previous pregnancies didn't work out. Some people never have symptoms and it's fine, others have them and it doesn't work out. I remember reading about a lady who had 5 losses, and on her 6th pregnancy she lost the symptoms at 6 weeks - she went on to have a healthy baby. It'll be a 6 week scan for me.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi Guys-

I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I would like to invite you all to my blog. (Tasha if this is not allowed, please delete)

I have just started and am new to this blog world, but I eventually would like it to be a place where I can share parenting from my perspective, share articles, and post information to expecting moms or new moms. 

I invite you all to read it because I start out by sharing my personal journey through RMC and into motherhood, and I know all of you can relate. 

*edited by a moderator*

Just want to add- it reads like a story, so you would have to read the posts in chronological order for it to make sense:)


----------



## Tasha

Sorry newly, it's not allowed well not posts specifically for your blog, however you can link to it in your signature. Sorry.


----------



## floridamomma

Glad to see so much good news. 
Loeylo the first few weeks of parl is so touch and go. Baby is too small to really see or do anything. I'm glad you have a dr who understands and is helping
Squig you and the lo are still in my prayers


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay Thanks Tasha I will do that!


----------



## Hope39

Squig i be thinking of you tomorrow morning hun. I have everything crossed for you, i hope that you have rested enough and the clexane has done its job and little squiglet has grown some :)

xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Hope scan goes well squig!

Hope- u have a scan soon?

Tash- love how things r going so good and time seems to be flying for ya :) seems like not long ago we saw your poas


----------



## DSemcho

I know blue lol. I was asking DH to get a 3D/4D done next weekend at 17 weeks, but when I asked him this morning he flipped on me and made me cry. He doesn't understand that I don't want to wait until 2 weeks before we move. My co-workers want to do a baby shower soon and I don't want all gender neutral stuff =/ And I certainly don't want a circus theme


----------



## Tasha

Thinking of you today Squig.

Thank you hopeful, it's passing in a blink of an eye. Mind you it doesn't feel long since you had A and D, yet it's not _that_ long until they're three.

Sunday (20 weeks) feels like a little milestone and then Tuesday is my anomaly scan which is our first big one since getting out of first tri as that's when RR was small.

How are you?


----------



## DSemcho

I believe everything is going to go fine Tasha!! :D


----------



## floridamomma

So do I Tasha. Xx

This is going to sound vain so I apologize ahead of time. Is anyone else unhappy with their breast after park? One of the things that always happen if my breast grow immediately is breast grow, even more so progesterone. When I mc they go back down but it's happened so many times they've list their perk. Anybody else? Any natural suggestions?


----------



## Hope39

Do you mean after parl Florida? Mine have lost Their perk but I put that down to my age x


----------



## DSemcho

Mine have never had perk lol. I was a 36C when I was 12, a 40DD by 16 and now I'm a 40G/H (40F pre-pregnancy).... Never had any perk with these huge tata's. My hubs makes fun of me because it's obvious when I'm not wearing a bra.


----------



## loeylo

My boobs grew with my first pregnancy from 32a to 32b and never went down fully. I ended up having to wear a 30b or a 34a because I was between an a and a b. second pregnancy I went to a 32c by 9 weeks and then went back to a 32b. I have put on a bit of weight since then and I had to buy a 34b yesterday which is slightly too tight, so I think I will be a 34c before long if things continue to go okay. Mines tend to stay about half a size bigger after each loss for some reason, but that is probably just cause they are teeny! Mines are perfectly pert as they are tiny but my nipples have gone mutant - they literally are sticking out by about 2cm. They have darkened slightly (my partner thinks they look bruised) but I have virtually no areoles so it is very odd. They look ridiculous!


----------



## Squig34

Unfortunately not good news for us this morning. A baby boy with no major chromosomal abnormalities but also no heartbeat. We are pretty devastated. Going in on Saturday to commence delivery.


----------



## Tasha

I've said in your journal Squig but I'm devastated for you :hugs:

If there is anything you need to ask or just want to talk then feel free to message me x


----------



## loeylo

So sorry to read that squig. Thinking of you and your baby boy x


----------



## DSemcho

Oh Squig :/ I'm actually crying for you. I'm so sorry Hun *hugs*. I know nothing I can say will make it better, but please know you're in my thoughts.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ugh I'm crying too... I am very sorry for your loss Squig. Be gentle on yourself during this time.


----------



## ttcmoon

Oh Squig. I am very sorry for you dear. It is devastating. May God give you strength to get over the situation.


----------



## hopeful23456

crying too squig. so so sorry :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-:hugs: I'm so so so very sorry to see this news. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Squig all my prayers and hugs to you. I'm so sorry I don't know what else to say other than I'm sorry my heart goes out to you and dh. Crying for you I'm so sorry Squig.


----------



## wookie130

Squig, I am so dreadfully sorry...I too am crying for you right now. Godspeed, and may He wrap His loving arms around you, and provide comfort at this time. I am just so sorry for this horrible loss. Praying for you. I just cannot imagine your pain right now. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hi ladies, just got caught up. 

First and foremost Squig, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am that you are having to deal with this right now. No words can comfort you, but know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers right now. I pray God will help you all to heal and your baby boy has his beautiful wings. :hugs:

loeylo, I'm glad you are getting proper care. That is what you deserve.

blueblue, I'm praying your light spotting is due to you feeling like you've sat on a cactus and not for any other reason. That sounds horrible! :nope:

DSemcho, I think if you want to get a 3D/4D scan that is your choice. It's your body and you can do what you'd like.

Speaking of boobs, mine haven't grown much in size (I'm a 36DD), but my nipples are bigger and stick out more and they just feel heavy. My areolas are a lot darker too. They look totally different.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Squig, I am devastated for you. I'm sorry for your loss. Sending you some :hugs:
There is no words for such a loss. Be assured we're all here for you. xx


----------



## mowat

So sorry Squig. Just horrible news. We are all devastated for you and your family.


----------



## ginny83

I'm so sorry Squig xx I just haven't found the time to come on as much as before hand but I've been following you and had everything crossed for positive news. Devastated that you or anyone has to go through something like this. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## Miracle1902

Squig: I'm very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time. Although I rarely write in this forum, I make it a point to to sign on at least once a day to see how the ladies are doing. Fair to say when something bad happens to one of us, we all share the pain bc we've been there. Losing a baby 1st trimester is devastating, but I can't even begin to imagine a loss during the second or third. I hope you have a good network of people around you to share your grief n be there to support you.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey Squig - how are you doing hun?? I know it's rough but I wanted to make sure you were okay.


MrsR - I know it's my body but I realllly don't want to find out the gender without my DH. However I do have good news!!


He doesn't know this - but he's agreeing to the 3D/4D off base. I scheduled an appointment for 27Feb :D It's actually 250TL (which is about $101.73) AND my manager said she's giving me $50 toward it as part of my shower gift :D So I know he'll agree to it now!! :D Next Friday I get to find out what it is!!


----------



## Squig34

I'm just devastated D. I know other people have coped with this & come out the other side & I will too but for now it's just starting to sink in that we aren't getting to take our little son home & I can't stop crying. We bought him a tiny little elephant toy & comforter blanket. Anyway I won't post a lot more on here about this as PARL is not really for such cases as mine I know, but I appreciate all the kind messages.


----------



## DSemcho

I don't mind you posting hun. It's a loss regardless of how it happened. I'd be devastated too - honestly I'd probably still be in shock and not accepting of it yet. I don't handle super bad news very well honestly. And I'm sure the rest of us are wanting you to stay, especially since you need support on all sides.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Squig im glad you bought him so things, I found it important.

You're right other people have gone through this and come out the other side, in time that will give you hope that you too will have a life that is once again normal and even happy but right now that is too far away and you need to be allowed to focused on the here and now. To allow yourself to cry and scream, emmerse yourself in your little boy and your husband. You three are the focus right now.

As for not writing here, here is exactly where you should write (if you feel able and want to), we are your friends, we've been on this journey with you and we feel so sad that you won't get to bring him home. You need us and we won't let you walk away from our support :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Squig: :hugs:
I couldn't put it any better than the other ladies have. Feel free to come whenever you want. 
I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible considering the circumstances.


----------



## blueblue

Squig - I'm so sorry for your loss, it must be devastating. I can't imagine how it is to go through. I'm crying after reading your news too. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-like Tasha said, don't be afraid to come here. PARL is it's own special place where we can talk freely because we ALL understand, at least on some level, what you are going through. Hope said before that those who haven't had a later loss or neonatal loss don't fully understand and she's right. Even though I've had a 2nd tri loss, I can't compare my experience with yours or Tasha's or Hope's because it's not the same. But what I DO know and we ALL understand on this thread is the loss of a child is so very hard. Your little boy has all these amazing women who loved him too and we are grieving along with you, even if we are separated by thousands of miles. That's what makes this thread so great-we celebrate each other's joys and share in each other's sorrows.


----------



## wookie130

Squig, again, I simply cannot imagine your pain or grief. While we've all had losses on this thread, as painful as that is, there is something so much more devastating (in my opinion) about losses that occur later in pregnancy...

Please know that you have friends on this thread, and we are here to support you...we're here to listen and we'd love to do whatever we can for you and your family.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Squig, like the other ladies have said...you are more than welcome to stay and say whatever you'd like on this thread. We're here to support you if you need us. You're in my prayers during this difficult time.

DSemcho, that's so exciting you are going to find out the gender next week!! Excited to hear!!


----------



## ginny83

Squig let yourself be as upset and angry as you want to be. Its a devastating thing that's happened to you and sadly it does get worse the further along you are. There's lots of time to heal in the future, let yourself have time to just grieve as well.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks everyone. Our teeny tiny (16cm) baby son Adam was born sleeping (as you know) today at 4.20pm. He has 6 toes on his left foot & 6 fingers on each hand!

Unfortunately his bones are so soft & his skin so fragile that we can't move him much or hold him properly skin to skin, but the midwife (who was lovely) will put him in a wee knitted pouch so we will be able to hold him in that.


----------



## Tasha

sweet dreams Adam.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

:hugs:
Thinking of you hun.


----------



## Hope39

Fly high little angel xx


----------



## wookie130

:cry::cry::cry:

I hate this for you, Squig. 

Little Adam will always live in your heart. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dairymomma

Thinking of you Squig. :hugs:

Fly high baby Adam. You are more loved than you'll ever know.


----------



## loeylo

I don't really have any words which feel enough. Thinking of you. Adam is a wonderful name!


----------



## floridamomma

Fly high sweet little Adam. Sweet baby boy. Hugs squigxxxx so much love and prayers your wayxx


----------



## mowat

What a beautiful name. Thinking of you.


----------



## floridamomma

I have question. I spoilered it as I didn't want to discourage anyone.

Spoiler
i have a question that's been bothering me. Has anyone requested to stay on lovenox and steroids longer than 12 weeks? I'm so afraid as soon as I stop the meds I'll miscarry again. Also thanks for the replies about my vain boob question.


----------



## Hope39

Steroids are not a nice drug really so wean off at 12w Florida, don't stay on them longer

The obstetrician that delivered isaac was concerned I was on the steroids as they can cause placenta issues but once she realised I had weaned off at 12w she was ok with that 

I'm on clexane (same as lovenox) till I deliver 

X


----------



## Tasha

Same as Hope really. Steroids are a drug that they really worry about long term use of and even up until 12 completed weeks is seen as long term. Definitely wean off them at 12 weeks.

I'm on Clexane until six weeks postnatal x


----------



## floridamomma

I have no diagnosed clotting disorders but if I get to 12 weeks I mY ask to prolong it a while. Is it safe during delivery Tasha and hope?


----------



## Tasha

Hope doesn't either, I don't think. You have to stop it before delivery, last dose has to be 12 hours before if at all possible. I think that it can affect your ability to have an epidural, don't quote me on that though, and obviously thinning your blood means There is a higher chance of losing too much blood!


----------



## Hope39

I don't have any blood clotting disorders either Florida but still take it. It's thought clexane helps to lower immune system so if you have immune issues like me it should help

You have stop clexane 12 hrs before delivery I think x


----------



## floridamomma

I'm going to discuss it with the rms and my ob when I hopefully get closer to 12 weeks. Thanks Tasha and Hopexx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm on Lovenox/clexane until 36w. Mainly because of the risk of haemorrhage they want me to stop at that point. My consultant did not have any objections with me continuing when I saw home at 20w. 

It's good to know Hope about the immune issue. My tests showed no blood clotting disorder, all my mc's were unexplained with healthy babies. I'm wondering if either the blood clotting disorder appears once I get pregnant, or if I have immune issues undiagnosed.


----------



## Tasha

Ummi I think it's entirely possible that's one or both of those things or even an undiagnosed clotting disorder, blood clotting disorders are a relatively new area of research, my Mum had an antenatal DVT in 1979 and she had a second tri miscarriage of twins (I think she was 14 or 16 weeks) shortly before falling pregnant with me (I was born in 1985) both times they tested her and nothing. Honey died and I got diagnosed with factor V Leiden, mum got tested and of course she had it too but it was undiscovered back then. Doctors think there are lots of clotting disorders yet to be discovered x


----------



## Tasha

I'm 20 weeks today:dance:

And I have stumbled across our girls name. I saw it and knew it was the one.


----------



## Hope39

When I lost isaac mr Shehata next port of call was to prescribe clexane to me because of its immune benefits, he didn't realise my hospital had already put me on it , he pulled a face about it but I take anything as long as it's not dangerous to me or the baby. That's why I'm on hydroxy now because I take an
lol the other meds that are meant to help with immune

Umami - maybe you have Hughes syndrome, x


----------



## floridamomma

I think there maybe something autoimmune going on. My Ana was slightly positive but when taken again was negative. So I think pregnancy triggers certain things in my body. I will take it as long as they allow if. I didn't know it helps with immune as well
Tasha glad you picked a girl name. Can't wait to hear. I think little girl names always seem so sweet. No matter the name


----------



## ab75

Happy 20 weeks Tasha xx


----------



## petitpas

Oh Squig, I've just read your sad news :hugs: Poor little Adam. I'm sure he knew how loved he was and still is. 
Sending all my love to you and your oh!


----------



## mowat

Happy 20 weeks Tasha! Congrats on the name. We have a short list, but we haven't gotten any further.


----------



## DSemcho

Oh Squig *hugs*


Nothing new to report with baby except it's moving up a storm.


I do have some funny news. DH managed to get jalapeno on his penis and when he put water on it, it made it go into his pee hole... And I was laughing so hard. Got him some sugar water which helped.


----------



## Hope39

Oh DS-why has he ended up with jalapeño on his .....


----------



## DSemcho

He was slicing jalapenos in half, and forgot to wash his hands before he wee'd, so his penis started burning. Then when he put the water on it, it managed to get the capsaicin into his pee hole. I was laughing at him so hard. Ended up calling medical and they told me to use sugar water which helped him.


----------



## blueblue

Squig - thinking of you, Adam is a lovely name :hugs:

D - oh dear, that really made me laugh. hope he is ok now!

Tasha - happy 20 weeks

I'm feeling more nauseous this time around, various symptoms have arrived a few weeks earlier inc. showing up much earlier on the pregnancy test, really hoping it's a good sign, will have to see.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm here for my final follow up beta. I'm 5+3 but boobs were a little softer this morning. Haven't had any symptoms but I slept through the night for the first time. Not feeling so confident. Keep me in thoughts and prayers ladies


----------



## Hope39

Florida the steroids mask a lot of symptoms hun, my boobs are only now a little bigger x


----------



## loeylo

floridamomma said:


> I'm here for my final follow up beta. I'm 5+3 but boobs were a little softer this morning. Haven't had any symptoms but I slept through the night for the first time. Not feeling so confident. Keep me in thoughts and prayers ladies

I had this at 5+2/3 as well. My symptoms have been coming and going since then. Got my scan in an hour. Good luck! 

Happy 20w Tasha!


----------



## Hope39

I'm just home from a weekend in Norfolk so thought I best do a little update on me

I had a scan last week, same day as Squig's but it didn't feel right to be posting about myself while Squig had received such devastating news about her little Adam 

The scan was good, baby hb was still there and measuring 7w 1d, based on lmp I should have been 7w 4d. I don't ovulate on cd14 so there a couple of days there and I had a trainee sonographer too and we all know we can measure wrong in the early days

My cyst was also disappearing so all in all a good scan imo.

I got to the bottom of why I had to see a consultant so early, it was to talk me out of weekly scans or scare me from them might be more appropriate , he casually dropped into the conversation that weekly ultrasound waves may harm the baby . Once he finished his little spiel of bull we picked him up on it so he backtracked and moved the conversation to vets and animal ultrasounds! We were there just over 3 hours so based on that I didn't push for a weekly scan, I cant sit there once a week for 3 hours so next scan is 10 days . I wasn't prepared to wait 14 days 

I've now got to think about booking in with the midwife and swapping my fetal medicine consultant to one I can trust. Wish I could just go to sleep and wake up in 6.5 months 

Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

i had a ton of scans, won't hurt the baby :) I think i went about weekly then every other week then weekly again? or maybe it was mostly weekly, can't remember but it's fine obviously 

dsemcho - LOL!!!! sooo funny about dh

squig - i love the name too, sweet little boy :hugs: 

florida- hope the beta is high! my symptoms came and went too, the steroids do mask them. about the boobs - push ups and chest exercises like that can help but i personally wouldn't care to exercise if i was pregs :) ok to wait awhile. the immune system sends blood clots that's why the blood thinners help with it. i was so scared to wean off steroids and stop taking lovenox but was all fine

happy 20 wks Tasha!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for all the supportxxx only ladies understand how we can go from feeling sort of confidence to learn it all in a matter of minutes. But my Hcg came back 7491 so my doubling time was 48.51 hours. I'm very relieved


----------



## Hope39

I know it won't hurt the baby hopeful, it just pisses me off that they say such shit after so many losses . I hate my hospital with an absolute passion but have no choice but to go there. 

It's bad enough isaac died through their negligence, and then they still try and feed me crap. Eurgh . This is going to be the worst 6.5 months of my life. 

My oh will kick off if they even try and tell us shit, he so angry that they have lied in the first place. I would feel more relaxed if I could go to scans on my own, his behaviour can be slightly temperamental and I'm on edge when he is with me 

X


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome news florida!!!

Hope - do you have a choice to go to a different hospital? pisses me off how stupid they can be :)
OH! just read that you can't. you going to get a Doppler?


----------



## hopeful23456

I understand the being on edge thing. I went to all my scans on my own except for the level 2 one where they check everything (20 wk scan). not because being on edge though, he's just not like that to go to my appts and it sucked.


----------



## blueblue

florida - really glad your hcg is good :hugs:.

hope - really glad for your scan going well. I'm sorry the hospital are being such a nightmare, especially after everything you've been through. Have you been able to have weekly scans previously? I wish they'd be more helpful to you when you really need the reassurance :hugs:

loeylo - good luck with your scan today :hugs:.

My scan is this week, trying not to worry too much and be positive about it, I had a scare a few nights ago with some red bleeding and thought it was the end, but it all seems to have settled down. My last 3 pregnancies have had a good scan, followed by the baby dying a day or two later and finding out at the next scan. I'm really trying not to panic as usual as I worry that the stress I get at the scan causes this.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies, I think I'm all caught up.

Squig, love the name Adam. Perfect for your little angel! :hugs: I'm so glad you were able to hold him. 

Florida, so glad your HCG came back great!! :happydance:

Tasha, congrats on being 20 weeks!!! I may have asked you this a while back, but are you heterozygous or homoxygous for Factor V?

DSemcho, that's so exciting baby is moving so much!! When did you first feel it? Your husband getting jalapeno on his penis cracks me up!!

Hope, I'm so happy your scan went well. I'm so sorry you do not like your doctor or the hospital you have to go to. That has got to make it tough. 

blueblue, I'm so sorry you had some spotting. That is always scary, but I'm praying all is well with your little one.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-great news on your beta numbers. I know how stressful those first months are and stress can also mask symptoms too so I don't bother with symptom spotting much anymore. It'd drive me bonkers if I did.

blue-seeing blood is always a big fear for those of us on here but as many of us know, spotting doesn't always mean the end. My last pregnancy was my worst for bleeding/spotting. I had every threatened miscarriage sign in the books including clots and bleeding from 5-11 weeks and feared the worst at every ultrasound. Yet, LO hung in there and she's now almost 8 months old. Hopefully your scan goes well and baby is just snuggling in tighter. Are you on any meds? Progesterone is notorious for causing spotting.

Tasha-20 weeks already? Wow! Seems like yesterday you were posting your bfp on here.

Hope-What a load of BS. Hopefully your doctor is more understanding and you can get scans whenever you need after this. But glad your ultrasound went well in the end and you got to see baby. Love happy scan news!


----------



## loeylo

Hope - glad you had a good scan. 

Florida - congrats on the doubling time! 

Bluebell - hope the bleed was nothing serious. 

My scan went brilliant. Picked up the sac straight away, in the correct place. I have never had a clear external before so that was good! They wanted to see if they could get a better view internally, and they could see everything including a heartbeat. I'm actually measuring ahead at 6+3, my lmp was 10th Jan and my cycles are 31-33 days so I thought I was under 6 weeks. I have always measured behind and my scan pic is really clear. Actually got two pics which is nice. 

Go back two weeks today. I'm really nervous as it was at the second scan (after heartbeat) that #2 had died. But for now I'm pleased that it is in the right place and there is a heartbeat!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats on the great scan loeylo!! Prayers your little one continues to grow strong and healthy!!:hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on the scan loeylo!!


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies! My partner is shocked, he has started to get a bit excited and even looked at baby things when we were out.


----------



## Squig34

Happy 20w Tasha! Can't wait to hear your name.

Great news on your scans Hope & Loeylo.

Great news on your betas Florida.


----------



## Tasha

Hope you know I was and am delighted for you!

Florida yay for great numbers.

D how funny

Loey so happy for you.

Mrs R just the one gene from my Mum.

Thanks for the happy 20 weeks. It's going crazy fast! 

I've got my scan tomorrow x


----------



## floridamomma

Hope- scans weekly would be a good reassurance. I hope they get it together. They owe you to treat you well. They should treat everyone well.
Hopeful- thanks. Dh is still holding out for twins. I don't have the heart to say otherwise. 
Blue- I know that feeling. But we have to hope that this time will be different 
D- glad your feeling the lo wiggling around in there 
Tasha- 20 weeks!!! Congrats hon


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Tasha, so with being heterozygous is that why you were put on blood thinners, or was it because of your previous pregnancy complications...or a combination? I'm just curious because I'm heterozygous for Factor V also. The hematologist I went to said because I've never had a blood clot that she didn't think it was necessary for me to be on blood thinning injections because my risk was still so low even with the Factor V. She also thought that the risk of being on them outweighed the benefit they could actually give to me. So I'm just taking one baby aspirin a day and pregnancy omega 3's which also naturally thin your blood. All doctors are different, I just was curious your doctors reasoning behind you being on the blood thinners. If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy thank you. Hoping me and the lo can push through


----------



## confuzion

Hi ladies :wave:

Popping in much later than the last time around as I'm finally starting to believe this little one may actually be our rainbow. Couldn't find the courage to join you all until now!

Seems like mostly everyone's pregnancies are thriving :happydance:.

Big hugs to my lovely friend squig and to you dairymomma :hugs: for your losses.

I've been stalking this thread fairly frequently so I already feel familiar with all of you. Hope I'm welcome!


----------



## ginny83

Hope - such bull about the weekly scans being harmful. My RMC offers weekly scans from 6 weeks until 12 weeks as there are studies out there that show women have improved chances of a successful pregnancy if they feel supported etc and so that's why they offer the scans. I guess maybe it helps reduce stress? Who knows. They call it the TLC approach. So say there is some microscopic risk of having weekly scans - I think in probably all our cases here the benefits of them would definitely be worth it.


----------



## hopeful23456

Welcome confuzion n congrats !!!


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> DSemcho, that's so exciting baby is moving so much!! When did you first feel it? Your husband getting jalapeno on his penis cracks me up!!

Oh man the first time I felt it was exactly 13 weeks but it was just one time. Then a week later I felt it again. Then I didn't feel it until 16 weeks exactly. Occasionally I get this weird feeling - feels like when your stomach muscle twitches but lower. And omg I was dying from laughter the whole time.



loeylo said:


> My scan went brilliant. Picked up the sac straight away, in the correct place. I have never had a clear external before so that was good! They wanted to see if they could get a better view internally, and they could see everything including a heartbeat. I'm actually measuring ahead at 6+3, my lmp was 10th Jan and my cycles are 31-33 days so I thought I was under 6 weeks. I have always measured behind and my scan pic is really clear. Actually got two pics which is nice.
> 
> Go back two weeks today. I'm really nervous as it was at the second scan (after heartbeat) that #2 had died. But for now I'm pleased that it is in the right place and there is a heartbeat!

Yay loeylo!!! :D I'm so happy everything is going great!



floridamomma said:


> D- glad your feeling the lo wiggling around in there

It's crazy!! My sister said it was like butterfly flutters but it's different for me.



confuzion said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Popping in much later than the last time around as I'm finally starting to believe this little one may actually be our rainbow. Couldn't find the courage to join you all until now!
> 
> Seems like mostly everyone's pregnancies are thriving :happydance:.
> 
> Big hugs to my lovely friend squig and to you dairymomma :hugs: for your losses.
> 
> I've been stalking this thread fairly frequently so I already feel familiar with all of you. Hope I'm welcome!

Welcome!!!! :D And congrats on a little girl!! I'm about 4 weeks ahead of you :D


----------



## Tasha

A bit of both Mrs R. I first went on clexane when it was discovered that I had factor v after Honey was stillborn, her placenta was over 50% clots but it wasn't until I was 11 weeks pregnant that they discovered I had factor v Leiden and put me on the blood thinners. She was a rainbow. Then I started having early miscarriages so was put on them in early pregnancy after my sixth miscarriage, my seventh was another early miscarriage, then the next pregnancy was Riley Rae, they took me off them at sixteen weeks (citing new research) and she basically stopped growing immediately, born sleeping at 24+3 the size of a 19 weeker. I've continued to miscarry (a further nine times) despite being on clexane and this time I'm on four times the normal amount in the UK, seems to be working so far. 

I think many doctors class two miscarriages as normal and/or unlucky (I'm not saying I agree btw) and therefore may be reluctant to try meds whereas even one stillbirth at 36+6 is classed as a medical thing and so the stillbirth and the factor v together means that they need to try stuff. 

On a complete different note, I feel sick with nerves and wish this baby would kick before the scan!


----------



## Tasha

Welcome confuzion x


----------



## DSemcho

I swear, I'm going to kick DH in the scrotum before this pregnancy is over. He just told me he doesn't want to "waste" two hours of his day off *PAID DAY OFF!!* going off base to the ultrasound. UGH. If it wasn't the gender ultrasound I wouldn't care as much - I'd still care regardless, but not as much. But instead I told him it was his choice and that I'd get a video anyways. And he went, so you're going to make me watch the video? I said nope.


----------



## Hope39

Tasha - isaac gave me a little kick just before I went into my 20w scan. 

Hopefully rudi just having a little snooze

Hugs hun xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Hope and Loeylo on your scans!
Hope: sorry they are being so horrible! I hope you finally get the treatment and care you and baby deserve. :hugs:

Florida: congrats on those great numbers!

Confuzion: congrats on your bfp! I did the same and waiting for the 12 weeks mark before joining, though I was dying to do it before. 

Good luck everyone who's got a scan coming up. I'll be stalking for good news!

Sorry if Iforgot anyone. Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## LeeC

Congrats on all the positive scans.

Tasha as I said on FB will be thinking of you today.

So, I'm so fed up, looks like I may be having my 13th loss, not counting my possible chemical pregnancy last month.

I've been having faint lines for a week now on IC, they got a little darker but haven't progressed like they usually do. I've been on all Meds steroids, clexane etc etc... 
I did a digi and SD test yesterday, SD line was darker and digi said 1-2 weeks.

This morning I noticed brown discharge and fmu test seemed fainter, I was convinced this was over until I just took another IC and its now darker again.

I'm now worried that this could be yet another ectopic (I've had 2 in the past both resulting in surgery).
I guess I have to book in for bloods now, I've been putting this off as my anxiety rockets at the thought of another ectopic and rupture, in my last ectopic I was taken by ambulance for emergency surgery and I can't even describe the pain, no amount of morphine helped, it was one of the scariest experiences of my life. 

I guess I just need to rant, I'm just seriously pissed off and fed up, also my 9 week loss last year was very similar from the onset to this pregnancy. I hate PARL.

Thankfully my little rainbow is keeping me occupied today and I'm getting lots of cuddles.


----------



## floridamomma

confuzion said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> Popping in much later than the last time around as I'm finally starting to believe this little one may actually be our rainbow. Couldn't find the courage to join you all until now!
> 
> Seems like mostly everyone's pregnancies are thriving :happydance:.
> 
> Big hugs to my lovely friend squig and to you dairymomma :hugs: for your losses.
> 
> I've been stalking this thread fairly frequently so I already feel familiar with all of you. Hope I'm welcome!

Welcome and congratsxxx



Tasha said:


> A bit of both Mrs R. I first went on clexane when it was discovered that I had factor v after Honey was stillborn, her placenta was over 50% clots but it wasn't until I was 11 weeks pregnant that they discovered I had factor v Leiden and put me on the blood thinners. She was a rainbow. Then I started having early miscarriages so was put on them in early pregnancy after my sixth miscarriage, my seventh was another early miscarriage, then the next pregnancy was Riley Rae, they took me off them at sixteen weeks (citing new research) and she basically stopped growing immediately, born sleeping at 24+3 the size of a 19 weeker. I've continued to miscarry (a further nine times) despite being on clexane and this time I'm on four times the normal amount in the UK, seems to be working so far.
> 
> I think many doctors class two miscarriages as normal and/or unlucky (I'm not saying I agree btw) and therefore may be reluctant to try meds whereas even one stillbirth at 36+6 is classed as a medical thing and so the stillbirth and the factor v together means that they need to try stuff.
> 
> On a complete different note, I feel sick with nerves and wish this baby would kick before the scan!

Good luck with the scan Tasha! When is it?


DSemcho said:


> I swear, I'm going to kick DH in the scrotum before this pregnancy is over. He just told me he doesn't want to "waste" two hours of his day off *PAID DAY OFF!!* going off base to the ultrasound. UGH. If it wasn't the gender ultrasound I wouldn't care as much - I'd still care regardless, but not as much. But instead I told him it was his choice and that I'd get a video anyways. And he went, so you're going to make me watch the video? I said nope.

Maybe he's really scared? But he is being a pain. Xx


LeeC said:


> Congrats on all the positive scans.
> 
> Tasha as I said on FB will be thinking of you today.
> 
> So, I'm so fed up, looks like I may be having my 13th loss, not counting my possible chemical pregnancy last month.
> 
> I've been having faint lines for a week now on IC, they got a little darker but haven't progressed like they usually do. I've been on all Meds steroids, clexane etc etc...
> I did a digi and SD test yesterday, SD line was darker and digi said 1-2 weeks.
> 
> This morning I noticed brown discharge and fmu test seemed fainter, I was convinced this was over until I just took another IC and its now darker again.
> 
> I'm now worried that this could be yet another ectopic (I've had 2 in the past both resulting in surgery).
> I guess I have to book in for bloods now, I've been putting this off as my anxiety rockets at the thought of another ectopic and rupture, in my last ectopic I was taken by ambulance for emergency surgery and I can't even describe the pain, no amount of morphine helped, it was one of the scariest experiences of my life.
> 
> I guess I just need to rant, I'm just seriously pissed off and fed up, also my 9 week loss last year was very similar from the onset to this pregnancy. I hate PARL.
> 
> Thankfully my little rainbow is keeping me occupied today and I'm getting lots of cuddles.

Thinking of you Lee. Hugs and prayersxxx


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Lee...I hope it isn't another ectopic. PARL does suck, I agree with you. That's one of many reasons why we're done having babies, now that I have two rainbow babies. I can't take the anxiety and the fear of something going wrong constantly...it's horrible stress, really. Praying for you, dear.

Tasha, good luck on your scan today? Forgive me if I missed it, but are you finding out the gender today?


----------



## DSemcho

LeeC said:


> Congrats on all the positive scans.
> 
> Tasha as I said on FB will be thinking of you today.
> 
> So, I'm so fed up, looks like I may be having my 13th loss, not counting my possible chemical pregnancy last month.
> 
> I've been having faint lines for a week now on IC, they got a little darker but haven't progressed like they usually do. I've been on all Meds steroids, clexane etc etc...
> I did a digi and SD test yesterday, SD line was darker and digi said 1-2 weeks.
> 
> This morning I noticed brown discharge and fmu test seemed fainter, I was convinced this was over until I just took another IC and its now darker again.
> 
> I'm now worried that this could be yet another ectopic (I've had 2 in the past both resulting in surgery).
> I guess I have to book in for bloods now, I've been putting this off as my anxiety rockets at the thought of another ectopic and rupture, in my last ectopic I was taken by ambulance for emergency surgery and I can't even describe the pain, no amount of morphine helped, it was one of the scariest experiences of my life.
> 
> I guess I just need to rant, I'm just seriously pissed off and fed up, also my 9 week loss last year was very similar from the onset to this pregnancy. I hate PARL.
> 
> Thankfully my little rainbow is keeping me occupied today and I'm getting lots of cuddles.

Just curious - are you testing at different times through out the day?? Or the same time everyday?


----------



## loeylo

Good luck lee, hope it isn't another ectopic. My lines were always fairly faint with my ectopic on cheap tests (b&m bargains ones) despite my blood hcg being in the 3000s so I get your worries and I know how horrible your last ectopic was but hopefully if it is ectopic (which it probably isn't) you will be early enough to have methotrexate (which obviously still sucks!)

Hopefully it is just some dodgy tests!


----------



## Tasha

Lee, I knew the rest up until the brown spotting but not the darker IC. Hope had bleeding/spotting early on with this pregnancy and it was just some freak thing. Hopefully same for you. Get those bloods done x

Afm - scan went well, no growth restriction :) baby was kicking, punching, yawning and smelling it's feet. It was fab. Cisterna Magna (fluid in the brain/spinal cord I think) is 95% which is big but not sure what it means for our baby if anything. I will ask at the consultant appointment tomorrow. For now though I'm just relieved.

Sonographer made me feel a pain because my fortnightly growth scans start now but hey ho.


----------



## Hope39

Tasha - you know how I chiuffed I am for you x

Lee - hugs hun, with your last few bfp's have you started meds from bfp and not ovulation, I'm sure I thought that when you messaged me. Xx


----------



## LeeC

Dsem. I've been testing same time and different times, fmu and afternoon so I don't think it's anything to do with urine concentration or anything like that if only.

Hope, Yes, I started meds about 7dpo which is a few days later than I started with Morgan but jumped on full dose this time with Morgan I started on 5mg and increased to 25mg over about 5 days, I took soy iso's to conceive with him.

Tasha, I used my other SD which was darker, I'll
Post a pic when I work it out in here it's been a while since I did it. I am
Thinking more ectopic now than anything.

Thanks Wookie, so true I am so sick of it all already.

Loeylo, I just spoke to English Louise at Wishaw, I'm about to complain about her, the woman winds me up no end. I refuse to see her, waiting for one of the girls I know to call back as when I asked if I could book in for blood she said 'probably not' 
I've told her one way or the other I'll be getting them
Done and won't be waiting 6 weeks as I ruptured before 6 weeks last time.
I'm writing to her dept manager. Thankfully the rest of the staff there are wonderful.


----------



## LeeC

Bottom one is today's SD. I think I'm anywhere from 14 - 16 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dairymomma

Dsemcho-My DH refuses to come to any of my appts with me, even the one time where I was _thisclose_ to having a full-blown panic attack and literally BEGGED him (tears and everything) to come hold my hand during the scan because I was almost peeing myself from fear that my dr would tell me for the second time in a row that there was no hb at 14 weeks. His response? "You'll be fine." followed by an eye roll that he didn't think I saw. (He got the silent treatment the rest of the day.) I think it's a 'guy thing' and some dudes just don't want anything to do with dr appts, scans, pretty much anything related to pregnancy until it's time to go to the hospital. :dohh: Sorry your DH is being insensitive though and hope he manages to come around by the time you have your scan. Oh and when I start feeling baby move, it feels like rubber bands snapping. 

Tasha-glad your scan went well and you got to see baby rockin' and rollin' in there!

Lee-hang in there. We all know line progression can be a crock and spotting could be nothing but PARL nerves almost demand we do SOMETHING to monitor things and if peeing on sticks is all that's available, we'll probably do it. Hopefully your bloods show things are going okay and you'll be able to get a scan in a few weeks that'll show bubs is where he/she belongs.


----------



## dairymomma

Just had to post one more time because I noticed my last one was #30999. :haha: Amazing how we're at 31,000 posts on this thread now...


----------



## floridamomma

Fab news Tasha!


----------



## Hope39

I'm the opposite to you lot, I wish my OH wouldn't come sometimes , lol

lee have a look at my test on our fb group, that was 14dpo

I think yours are darker x


----------



## loeylo

Lee - I wasn't happy with English Louise either tbh. She was pushing for me to have surgery until a young surgeon came in and said she would consider me for methotrexate. She told me that two miscarriages and an ectopic are "just bad luck" despite the fact that all women on one side of the family have had the same issues. She also told me that I hadn't to believe anything which I read online and that I am risking my babies and my own life by taking 75mg aspirin. I just think she is quite curt in the way she explains things and doesn't have the same bedside manner. Scottish Louise was lovely as was everyone else - even the clerical woman was lovely! 

That is terrible that they aren't offering you blood tests given your history, especially with spotting. I must admit I have always found them reluctant to do bloods (only had them in pregnancy 1 which was a different hospital and then in my ectopic to monitor hcg coming down rather than diagnostically)


----------



## floridamomma

Struggling to call the specialist or not. Woke up last night in excruciating pain on left side close to groin. It's since gotten better but not gone away. I think it's fine. Dh wants to call. He works in emergency medicine and fears ectopic. I don't want to be a bother. Really don't want a Transvaal us either


----------



## Squig34

Aw Tasha, so glad all was well with your LO & no growth restriction :)

Good luck Lee.

Hope all turns out to be well Florida.


----------



## loeylo

Florida I would definitely call. Not to scare you but with my ectopic the pain did come and go a bit, although with my miscarriages this also happened. 
Why do you not want a tv? I have had loads and they honestly are fine. I'm a total wimp as well!


----------



## LeeC

I think I told you I had a run in with her last year too. I've told her to stop wasting my time and then Lucy called me back she is speaking with Maharaj tomorrow and calling me back, in the meantime bloods booked for tomorrow and Friday.

I have told Lucy I am putting a formal complaint in about her, especially after last year I sort of went on a rant. An EPAS unit is the last place someone should be made to feel bad about worrying about their baby/health.
Louise Mc is great as is Elaine and Lucy.

Good news that Maharaj is back as he's very open to meds for rmc, he's lovely, very quiet and always made me laugh swinging his legs under his desk lol...

On a separate note I've got cramping on left side and down left leg now.

Oh well will know soon enough and don't think a rupture would happen 4-5 weeks but going to check Dr Google.

Tasha, great news Hun. I'll be looking at your pics on FB later once Morgan is settled, so happy for you my lovely.


----------



## Tasha

Oh Lee :hugs: not what you need x


----------



## LeeC

I feel like the pains getting worse and have half scared myself to death on Google. I've been told to go straight to hospital if the pain gets bad. I'm hoping it's def not that though, at least I know the signs to look out for. I really need some anti anxiety meds right now!!


----------



## mowat

Everything crossed for you Lee! Oh my goodness PARL sucks!


----------



## blueblue

Lee C - fingers crossed it is all ok for you but definitely call them if you are worried, will they scan you asap? 

Confuzion - congratulations, I'm so happy everything is going well for you.

Loeylo - great news about your scan!

Tasha - congratulations on your week 20 scan.

Dairy/florida/mrs r - thanks for the reassurance, really trying to be positive. Wish PARL was easier.

Florida - hope you are feeling better now.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, it's moved on 3 pages in a day on here.


----------



## blueblue

D - sorry he is being so difficult :(


----------



## floridamomma

Squig how are you? How's your oh? Thinking of touch
Loeylo it's better. It's there but better it hurts worse when I need to urinate. It's my groin on the left side. Also hurts worse with gas or constipation. Thinking I need a good bm(tmi)


----------



## confuzion

Thanks for the welcome ladies. 

Tasha - so glad your scan went so well! I can't believe how this little one was dismissed as another miscarriage in the beginning and has turned out to be such a strong one. 

LeeC - really hoping it's not ectopic. I've had spotting, pain, wonky looking tests with most of my pregnancies and never had an ectopic so it could definitely go either way still. Hoping for the best possible outcome. 

Florida - I would get checked out even if the pain has gone away. It's worth it. I know I didn't want a transvaginal at first either (just brought back too many sad memories and I formed a connection in my head that it must be related) but had a quick one early on in this pregnancy and not really sure what I was afraid of. 

Blueblue - :hi:, hope you're doing well too. 

Hope - I'm surprised your docs were trying to talk you out of weekly scans. Seems whenever I was concerned about the safety of ultrasound, I had doctors reassuring me about their safety rather than agreeing with me. Having read the studies on the benefits for RPL ladies, I would keep pushing for them as well.


----------



## confuzion

Oh and Dsemcho honestly I would be heartbroken if my husband acted that way. But thankfully that's not my guy's personality. He gets just as anxious about scans as I do and he's as happy to see baby doing well as I am. I'm sorry you are dealing with that but they say some guys just don't get all that attached until baby is in their arms.


----------



## Hope39

Thanks confuzion but I can't be arsed to fight with them anymore, they drive me nuts as it is with all there stupid lies and I was there 3 hours last week and I can't face that wait weekly .

The lights in the hospital send my oh funny so the less time we are there probably the better

X


----------



## LeeC

Pain has eased off, I've checked my notes from my rupture last year and I think I'm safe for now, early night for this paranoid android!! 

Loeylo, she obviously doesn't know their own rmc specialist prescribes aspirin til 36 weeks!!!! Urgh, she needs to reconsider a career in the 'care' industry.

Thank you everyone, plan to read back as I need to catch up on thread.


----------



## confuzion

Got ya. Well I've only had 2 scans this pregnancy and they (combined with genetic test) were enough to get me feeling positive and supported! It's really passing milestones that takes the anxiety away. Maybe getting past the point where you lost little Isaac will help with your emotional health and excitement for the pregnancy.


----------



## Hope39

I've got another 20w to wait then, ha ha 

I lost isaac at 27w and am being admitted into hospital at 24w till I deliver at 36w so I might feel better once I'm in hospital 

Xx


----------



## loeylo

floridamomma said:


> Squig how are you? How's your oh? Thinking of touch
> Loeylo it's better. It's there but better it hurts worse when I need to urinate. It's my groin on the left side. Also hurts worse with gas or constipation. Thinking I need a good bm(tmi)

I have had that sort of pain this pregnancy actually, but never severe. I tend to get a bit constipated when pregnant (actually that was the reason I had to have an internal yesterday!)


----------



## confuzion

I didn't realize that you had to hospitalized! Are you more at risk for an abruption having had one before? Hospital stay for so long sounds rough! Worth it for little one though. 

And maybe because you did make it to 27w before, these early weeks won't be quite as anxiety producing!


----------



## Hope39

I don't have to be hospitalised , it's my choice. I think I won't be as anxious if I'm there already 

I am more at risk of having another abruption as I've had one already so we figured if I'm already at the hospital and it happens then the baby has a better chance of surviving 

The ambulance didn't blue light me for isaac so I wouldn't call them again 

Xx


----------



## Tasha

Lee and Florida I'm glad the pain has reduced.

Hope it will fly by!

Thank you girls.

Thank you confuzion, you know so much has happened since then that I had forgotten that our baby was written off. Might email them to let them know how we are getting on (last time I emailed we didn't even have a hb).


----------



## Hope39

I think you should Tasha, i had also forgot Quenby wrote it off and told you stop the meds

She meant to be one of the best and made a very big mistake that day

X


----------



## Tasha

She did and I dread to think what would of happened if I hadn't tested to see if I would bleed soon and then carried on with meds because of that test. I will do that tomorrow when I'm less tired, I think xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, I think I'm all caught up.

Welcome and hello confuzion!!

DSemcho, that's amazing you felt your baby at 13 weeks for the first time!! I can't wait to be able to feel mine. I'm sorry your husband is being such a turd. 

Tasha, thank you so much for sharing that information for me. Also, I'm thrilled your scan went so well!!! This is your rainbow!!

LeeC, I am so sorry to hear you think you may be having another mc. I'm praying it's not another ectopic for you. Glad you can get your blood work done soon.

floridamomma, I would get your pain checked out. You don't want to put it off and have it be something bad if it's something that can be fixed. 

AFM: I feel bad being on this forum. I really don't belong here as I've only had 2 mc and they were both early (5 1/2 and 6 weeks). I've enjoyed following some of you ladies that have been through horrible pain with losing so many babies and are now doing really well in your current pregnancies. But I almost feel like I should leave.


----------



## Tasha

Mrs R, I hope it wasn't what I wrote to you, as I said it isn't my beliefs but rather just why a doctor maybe reluctant to give the meds to you.


----------



## hopeful23456

mrsR - don't feel like you have to leave/don't leave! it's ok :) 

Tasha - congrats on a good scan! 

leec - a sneaky bfp? I hope it's not ectopic, is your tube on your left side? praying you'll be ok, when can you get bloods drawn? 

hi hope! see you in here :) 

loeylo - was your gender scan today?

florida- when can you get early ultrasound?


----------



## LeeC

Tasha I would email, I like Quenby but she wouldn't prescribe me higher steroids for ov after I miscarried on 20mg back in 2011, I'm glad you didn't write little one off though and had faith :)

Squigg and Dairy, I just caught up on the thread a little, I'm so sorry and sending you both gentle hugs and lots of healing thoughts xxx. 

Florida, glad the pain has eased for you too.

Thank you MrsR and Confuzion :)

Hello Hopeful, didn't expect to bump into you on this thread, I haven't mentioned it in the FB group yet as Im pretty sure this isn't going to work out. It's possible I also had an early chemical last month too, yes I lost my right tube in 2011 and last year baby had attached to the stump of that tube too so I still have my left tube, I hope you and the twins are well. Must catch up properly soon xx. 

I'm pretty sure this is not going to progress for me so I just want things concluded ASAP. I haven't told hubby yet (long story) so the longer it drags on the worse it will be, I'm already hiding a badly bruised tummy :shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Hello to everyone. As the creator of this thread, I still read it quite frequently as I'm so invested in every PARL woman finally realizing their dream.

A special hug to Squig. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I've popped onto your journal a few times to see how you are doing. My thoughts are with you, your family and your special little guy Adam. 

Lee, I'm praying it's not another ectopic. I know how much you suffered from your last one. I'm very glad you are pushing for bloods given your history. It's strange that they don't automatically do them there. After my ectopic, it was standard protocol for every pregnancy I would have afterwards. I know they are stressful, but a rupture is even more stressful. Please keep us posted. 

Tasha, so pleased things are going well so far. It must feel foreign to be getting good news after good news.

Hope, I'm also so pleased for you. I would settle myself in the hospital if I were you as well. No reason to cause more stress than you are undoubtedly already feeling. Especially as you get closer to the time when you birthed Isaac. 

Sorry to not mention all of you, these are just some of the ladies I know from before. But to all of you, I'm glad you found a home here and hope you'll stay.

Mrs R, when the first group started this thread in 2011 we were all on the RMC thread and a bunch of us got pregnant at the same time. We debated for some time what RMC meant. We all agreed that while the doctors consider it to be 3 losses, we felt that 2 losses were more than enough to join the club. On top of that, there has been research done regarding the grief, trauma, stress, depression and anxiety that women go through after a loss. You would think that the longer they carried their babies, the worse it would be. But they found that not to be the case. I'm only speaking in generalities based on research, but generally speaking, they found that it didn't matter how long the babies were in the womb. Some women have a harder time coping than others, even if their losses were early. I know that many of you have said that you feel that a 2nd or 3rd term loss, or a neonatal loss would be harder for you than a 1st trimester loss. And that may be true for everyone here. But I do think it's important to honor each person's individual grief, regardless of how far along they were. You joined this group for support because you needed it. It shouldn't matter how early your losses were. The women here can empathize with your fears and celebrate your victories no matter how small. Maybe you feel like you need the support less now that you've made it to 12 weeks (and massive congrats to you on that milestone by the way!). If that's true, I think people would understand. But if you feel like you shouldn't be here just because your story doesn't match up with some of the others, I hope that you don't leave. I remember reading some of your posts before you saw the heartbeat. You were as anxious as I remember being and as any other woman I know who has had recurrent losses. Clearly your losses meant something to you and clearly you needed people who understood. I know that Hope and Tasha are on another thread for women who are pregnant after neonatal losses. That's hopefully one you'll never have to join, and no, you don't belong on that thread. But in my opinion, you do belong here. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dairymomma

heart tree said:


> But if you feel like you shouldn't be here just because your story doesn't match up with some of the others, I hope that you don't leave. I remember reading some of your posts before you saw the heartbeat. You were as anxious as I remember being and as any other woman I know who has had recurrent losses. Clearly your losses meant something to you and clearly you needed people who understood. _n my opinion, you do belong here._

_

MrsR-hearttree says it all. You joined this thread looking for support and understanding and I hope you found it here. Please don't leave because you feel like you don't belong._


----------



## floridamomma

loeylo said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Squig how are you? How's your oh? Thinking of touch
> Loeylo it's better. It's there but better it hurts worse when I need to urinate. It's my groin on the left side. Also hurts worse with gas or constipation. Thinking I need a good bm(tmi)
> 
> I have had that sort of pain this pregnancy actually, but never severe. I tend to get a bit constipated when pregnant (actually that was the reason I had to have an internal yesterday!)Click to expand...

I don't know why but the internal scan makes me nutty. I've miscarried twice after having an orgasm. No fun time for me. I'm actually the most calm I've ever been but internal scan oh no it's making it too real


----------



## floridamomma

Agreed ms r.
Thanks for the concern everyone. I will call my specialist tomorrow as I woke up with pain tonight to. Though going to bathroom helped. Don't want to go to the er. Too much trouble


----------



## loeylo

floridamomma said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Squig how are you? How's your oh? Thinking of touch
> Loeylo it's better. It's there but better it hurts worse when I need to urinate. It's my groin on the left side. Also hurts worse with gas or constipation. Thinking I need a good bm(tmi)
> 
> I have had that sort of pain this pregnancy actually, but never severe. I tend to get a bit constipated when pregnant (actually that was the reason I had to have an internal yesterday!)Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know why but the internal scan makes me nutty. I've miscarried twice after having an orgasm. No fun time for me. I'm actually the most calm I've ever been but internal scan oh no it's making it too realClick to expand...

An orgasm makes you contract, internal scan doesn't. I understand why you would worry (my pain with the ectopic started right after sex and my partner thought it was his fault until we knew it was ectopic) 
The wand is pretty skinny and they are very skilled at what they do. I have had 5 now, three with my second pregnancy which passed a week between the two scans, one with my ectopic, and one this time round. I'm hoping on the 9th they will get them with the external scan! 

To be honest I actually feel more comfortable with an internal because they press much more gently!


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs R don't leave!!!! =/


Also with what hearttree said - I found my first three losses to be the hardest. After those I kind of numbed myself to it; even though I would cry it wouldn't be as long as the first few. But that's just how I am, I learn to shut down after bad things repeat.


----------



## Squig34

floridamomma said:


> Squig how are you? How's your oh? Thinking of touch

We are hanging in there thanks. We buried Adam yesterday & we know we have decently honoured his memory. The hard part is when we think of the future we should have had with him.

MrsR, I agree, don't leave! It's been great hearing how your rainbow is doing.


----------



## floridamomma

Prayers to your family Squig. Xxxxxx

I know internals are ok. I can not even count how many I've had. At least 20? I just want this pregnancy to be a lot more carefree. But I'm biting the bullet and calling today. Phones open in 2 hours so I'll call then


----------



## wookie130

Mrs R, I too have "only" had 2 miscarriages, first trimester losses. I have joined this thread twice as a pregnant woman since 2012. I whole-heartedly agree with what Heartie said...a loss is a loss is a loss, basically. What is utterly devastating to one woman, may be something another can move on from easily. I was one of the gals who stated that I couldn't imagine a loss that happens during the 2nd or 3rd tri...but, I was also one of those gals who was supremely GUTTED and devastated beyond belief after 2 consecutive losses. I joined a local support group for miscarriage, and also had to go into therapy to help me deal with my grief. You absolutely have a place in this thread, as a woman who has "only" had 2 losses. We all have had different roads, but the fear we feel during a new pregnancy can be very similiar, I believe. PARL is a scary journey, and no matter what our experiences happen to be, we all share this commonality. :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

I also joined after "only" two losses, I posted once for advice before becoming pregnant, and then when pregnant last year with what turned out to be my ectopic, and now I'm back. No ones journey is the same but our ultimate destination (rainbows!) hopefully will be!


----------



## blueblue

Squig - my thoughts are with you x

Mrs R - don't leave!

Florida - hope the scan goes well! I hate internals too but they are a necessary evil.

Lee - glad you are feeling a bit better, fingers crossed it will be all be ok.

I'm bleeding a bit more, but we had a scan today and everything was fine :). I'm 6 weeks exactly so it's very early but there was a tiny little flicker of a heartbeat. Fingers crossed. Dairy - thanks for sharing your story the other day, it really gave me hope.


----------



## LeeC

Squig thinking of you and your family too xx.


----------



## hopeful23456

squig, thinking about you too :hugs: :hugs:

florida- i'm with ya, had tons of dildocams :)

blue- congrats on a good scan!

heart's words are just amazing aren't they? made me cry and cry

lee - yes, I love reading updates on here so I stalk it often to get a break from doing work stuff. I hope you get a good beta and it's not ectopic.


----------



## floridamomma

I have an appt tomorrow and probably a quick internal scan. I told the nurse it's probably gas. She thought I was a little too calm about it lol but she's glad I called and said to increase fiber but still come in


----------



## blueblue

Florida - good luck for tomorrow. Calm is good. Tmi, the fibre in wholewheat bread really works. Just don't eat four slices in a day like I did...maybe start off slowly?

Hopeful - I'm laughing about the description for the scan...


----------



## LeeC

Good luck for tomorrow Florida. 

Hope, how are you doing? Do you have another scan booked for this week? 

Hopeful, I was frantically reading back, looking for your BFP announcement!! 
Heart has such a lovely way with words, can never thank her enough for talking me down off the ledge at 3am when I had my big bleed while pregnant with Morgan, bless I think she talked me through most of the night until I could get in for a scan at the hospital the next day. This is exactly why I love the girls I have 'met' on here.

The hospital just called me to see how I was doing and to let me know they have advised my consultant of the situation, I was late getting blood taken so will need to wait until tomorrow for HCG results.

No more spotting today but still crampy and tests still not getting darker, just playing the waiting game now.... I potentially won't get 2nd draw results until Monday so just need to stay rupture free for 5 days :wacko:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

MrsR: you do belong here. Don't leave. My first two losses were the hardest. One at six weeks and the other one was a mmc at 9-10 weeks, baby stopped growing at six. Even after the 3rd one doctors were still writing it off as "bad luck" (it's tough for them to admit that they don't know everything, that I may have something but science is just not there yet). 
We all have different histories, and you do belong here. 

Florida: good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Hope39

Hi Lee

No scan for me this week, they might harm the baby :blush: pfft

I settled for waiting 10 days x


----------



## floridamomma

blueblue said:


> Florida - good luck for tomorrow. Calm is good. Tmi, the fibre in wholewheat bread really works. Just don't eat four slices in a day like I did...maybe start off slowly?
> 
> Hopeful - I'm laughing about the description for the scan...

Lol me too. I thought it was extremely accurate


----------



## DSemcho

Florida - GL!!!!!

Squig - *huggsss*

Nothing new here - except my gender scan is tomorrow! :D


----------



## wookie130

Squig...:hugs: Thinking of you and your family.

DSemcho- YAY!!! Good luck! Were we thinking blue earlier, if I'm remember correctly? 

Blueblue- I bled A LOT in the first tri with my son, who is now 6 months old, and chewing on his feet beside me. LOL! I was positive it was going to end in another loss, but lo' and behold, he's here, and keeps me quite awake at night! :) There was never any reason for it, but I suspect the progesterone suppositories irritated the dickens out of my cervix.

Florida- Good luck!


----------



## LeeC

Quick update: test was very faint today, blood came back at 27, pregnancy loss number 13 FFS!!!
Obviously I'm sad and disappointed but relieved that it's not ectopic. Just want it over now.
Stopping meds today and replacing them with wine, hopefully this will help me come up with a creative excuse for hubby as to why my tummy is black and blue from injections :/
Joy :(

hope everyone else is doing good, thanks for all your support xxx.


----------



## hopeful23456

that sucks Lee, I understand being happy it's not ectopic but another loss. ugh. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Lee - sorry to hear your bad news, 13 losses is so much to go through :hugs: 

wookie - thank you for sharing your story, the bleeding seems to be slowing now, fingers crossed. It could be that this is the one where it's threatened and this is the one that works. 

D - can't believe your scan is tomorrow :)


----------



## floridamomma

Lee So sorry hon. Glad it's not ectopic but still so sorry xxx
D can't wait to see what color your bump is!
Blue I bled in 1 pregnancy before I knew about parl. she's 8 now


----------



## Squig34

Sorry Lee :(


----------



## dairymomma

So sorry Lee. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Well happy to say we have 1 little bubba on board. Only 5+6 but we saw the hb. Measuring just right. Specialist is happy. He's going to recheck my progesterone levels. But for now we are doing good. I have a couple cyst including a really large one on my right side so it explains my pain. Will have another scan and see regular ob on the 10th


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome news florida!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Florida :)


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you :) we've never seen a hb so early.


----------



## DSemcho

wookie130 said:


> DSemcho- YAY!!! Good luck! Were we thinking blue earlier, if I'm remember correctly?




blueblue said:


> D - can't believe your scan is tomorrow :)




floridamomma said:


> D can't wait to see what color your bump is!

Yes we do think team Blue! Five 1/2 more hours until we know!! :D EK. I'm so nervous because I have no idea what it'll look like!! This is the only pregnancy to last longer than 5 weeks!



floridamomma said:


> Well happy to say we have 1 little bubba on board. Only 5+6 but we saw the hb. Measuring just right. Specialist is happy. He's going to recheck my progesterone levels. But for now we are doing good. I have a couple cyst including a really large one on my right side so it explains my pain. Will have another scan and see regular ob on the 10th

Yay florida!! Congrats on a little hb!!





LeeC said:


> Quick update: test was very faint today, blood came back at 27, pregnancy loss number 13 FFS!!!
> Obviously I'm sad and disappointed but relieved that it's not ectopic. Just want it over now.
> Stopping meds today and replacing them with wine, hopefully this will help me come up with a creative excuse for hubby as to why my tummy is black and blue from injections :/
> Joy :(
> 
> hope everyone else is doing good, thanks for all your support xxx.

Lee I'm so sorry you're going through this again =/ I'd definitely be drinking too. *hugs* if you need anyone to talk to you know we are all here for you!


----------



## wookie130

DSemcho- Good luck! Baby will be awesome...I'll hop on team blue for you just for fun!

Florida- Congrats! :)

Lee- I am so sorry, honey. And as much as another loss sucks, I am very relieved that it isn't another ectopic. There's the silver lining, if there ever is one, in this garbage dump of a situation. :hugs: Please take care.


----------



## DSemcho

Gender scan is done!!

We have a baby...


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image.jpg1_zpsdhqbyw7z.jpg


----------



## hopeful23456

dsem - come on! :) I can't tell from that pic. Are you going to tell us? is it a girl?


----------



## DSemcho

Lols. It's a boy!! Baby Cole.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, thank God...I couldn't tell, either, hopeful!!! :rofl:

Yay! Boys are delightful! :happydance: Congratulations! Love his name, also!


----------



## DSemcho

Lolols. At the ultrasound it was definite. Doc said he had a big penis.


----------



## DSemcho

Forgot to ask ladies, the doc I saw (not my normal doc) said that my placenta was sitting very low. I don't see my normal doctor until the 4th, so can someone give me an idea of what this could mean/lead to?


----------



## wookie130

:ignore::ignore::ignore::ignore::paper::paper::paper::paper::paper::paper:


DSemcho said:


> Lolols. At the ultrasound it was definite. Doc said he had a big penis.

Whoa. :rofl:


----------



## DSemcho

I know right lol. I was so shocked by that.


----------



## hopeful23456

lol on the big penis! congrats on a boy, love the name too :) I didn't have a low placenta but in cases can lead to placental previa I think? but I've heard that the placenta can move up again too. I wouldn't worry about it unless they said you should do anything different or if it was bad. I mean I wouldn't go running any marathons or anything either :)


----------



## floridamomma

I haven't seen any US in a long time but seeing that I thought boy right away. I agree with the doc lol


----------



## DSemcho

DH is saying the doc only said it to make us feel better lol


----------



## blueblue

congratulations D!

Florida - congratulations on your scan, it's great they saw a heartbeat so early


----------



## blueblue

D - I meant to ask before, are you on any medication this pregnancy?


----------



## DSemcho

Just my prenatal, vitamin d and docusate. Docusate to help me have regular bm's. I was doing progesterone until 12 weeks.


----------



## wookie130

DSemcho said:


> Forgot to ask ladies, the doc I saw (not my normal doc) said that my placenta was sitting very low. I don't see my normal doctor until the 4th, so can someone give me an idea of what this could mean/lead to?

I had a low-lying placenta with Hannah. It was not officially placenta previa, or even a marginal placenta previa, but in MOST cases, the placenta will move up and out of the way during the 3rd tri, and you can have a vaginal birth. I was one of the few ladies where it did not budge, and I had a scheduled c-section. It is a very common scenario, and like I said, it USUALLY moves up and out of the way. You should NOT try delivering vaginally with a marginal placenta previa, and it is risky even with a low-lying placenta...you are at risk for delivering the placenta first, which of course is fatal to the baby, and puts you at risk for a dangerous and potentially fatal hemorrage. Chances are, your placenta will move up and out of the way...it's rare for it NOT to - I was just one of those wierd gals. LOL!


----------



## wookie130

I should mention in the case of a complete (not marginal) previa, you absolutely cannot deliver vaginally. A marginal placenta previa or low-lying placenta has a very good chance of correcting itself. I hope I haven't confused you! LOL!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

First off, thank you for making me feel so welcome here. I was just worried that I didn't belong because some of you have had to go through such horrible things and I have only had 2 early mcs. 

Tasha, I promise it had nothing to do with what you said at all. Just reading all the stories of what you all have been through made me question why I was here.

heart tree, your message almost made me cry. Thank you for being so kind.

LeeC, first off I can't even imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry you are having another loss, but so thankful it's not ectopic. Know we're here if you need to talk. 

blueblue, I'm so glad your bleeding has slowed down. Hoping it stops for you.

floridamomma, congrats on there being a baby in there!!! How fun you got to see the HB, that's a great sign!!

DSemcho, I could tell right away it was a boy!! Seems he's quite the stud too according to the doctor. Hahahahaha!!! Love the name!!

AFM: 12 weeks 4 days today for me. I can't believe I'll be 13 weeks on Monday. I still worry every day that I'll lose this little one. My doppler is reassuring, but I try not to use it too often. Baby looked great in my scan on the 19th. Wiggling around and it's hb has been between 160-170. I thank God every day I'm still pregnant. I haven't shared too much on this thread because I was feeling my pregnancy journey didn't quite fit, but I'll share more now. Of you ladies that have dopplers, how often do you use them? I worry I will hurt the baby some how if I over do it?


----------



## heart tree

Lee, my heart breaks for you. You've gone through so much. As a fellow ectopic survivor, I am relieved to hear it's not another one but saddened that you won't be able to meet this baby. I'm so glad you have Morgan.

DS, gorgeous scan and congrats! 

Florida, also congrats on a hb. It's an amazing sight to see that little flicker!

Mrs R, I'm glad you are staying on this thread. You belong here. To answer your question about the doppler, I was a fanatic. I suffered severe anxiety during my pregnancy with my daughter as I had quite a bit of bleeding in the first trimester (a blood clot that bled itself out). I truly thought I would lose her and I relied heavily on my doppler. I'd say I used it an average of 2-3 times a day. Sometimes more, sometimes less. From the first day I found her hb, I used it at least once a day until I could feel and see her moving in my belly. I felt little movements around 17 weeks, but those weren't enough to reassure me. I probably stopped using the doppler somewhere around 25 weeks or so. Hard to remember. I even recorded the doppler hb sound on my phone so that I could listen to it on my headphones while commuting to work! I just couldn't get enough of hearing that sound. I don't know if it hurt her in any way, but I can tell you she seems just fine to me. She is super verbal, is developmentally on target for her age, plays with other kids nicely, has a rich imagination and lots of opinions! I personally don't think it did any harm. What it did do was ease my anxiety. In some ways, I think that probably helped her because I'm sure I was able to keep my anxiety hormone levels in check by using it. I really think I might have needed medication if I didn't have the doppler to help me.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

heart tree, I have anxiety anyways, so now that I'm pregnant and after having 2 losses and no children I'm terrified of losing this one. Especially because we've seen it wiggling around in there and it's had a strong heartbeat the whole time. Between 160-170. My doppler calms me down when I'm feeling anxious. It reminds me that baby still has a good heartbeat and is doing well. All my appointments have gone well and baby has looked good, so I technically shouldn't be worrying, but hearing so many awful stories of poor women who lose babys later scares me to death. My husband and I are so attached to this little one now. I couldn't even imagine losing it all.


----------



## floridamomma

Mrs r. That's normal to be anxious. One thing I noticed about us PARL moms is we deal with a anxiety about our pregnancies up until the day our babies are placed in our arms. And that's okay we've earned the right to be a little weary. we just have to try not to let it overtake us. 
As for me I just want to say thank you to everybody this is the earliest we've seen a heartbeat going take that as a good sign that the medication and things are I love this baby to thrive. The specialist said that if I get through the next X2 weeks he'll feel that the pregnancy will go full-term because that's when my losses happen. Either way I'm choosing to trust that God is going to sustain this pregnancy and I took advice from Tasha and I'm choosing to enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## loeylo

Lee - sorry about your loss but I understand your relief that it isn't ectopic! 

Florida - congrats on heartbeat so early!

Dsemcho - congrats on your baby boy! Lol @ big penis comment! 

Mrs R - try to relax and enjoy it, it is natural to worry. I can't even imagine the worries as I move out of first tri, but there is no reason to expect something bad will happen to you.

Afm - got an emergency scan in an hour and a half due to pretty severe cramps for last 24h. Will update you all later :(


----------



## floridamomma

Loeylo praying for you. Keep us updated


----------



## petitpas

Fingers crossed, loeylo that it's just a big cloud of gas or something equally benign that is causing your cramps :hugs:

Lee, so so sorry! It isn't fair! I hope you enjoyed your wine and some good quality snuggling with M. Sending you love! 

D, little boys are fabulous! You are going to have so much fun with Cole! Congratulations! 
As for the placenta, wookie is right, not just most but a whopping 90% of placentas noted as lying low at the 20 week scan move up and out of the way. Imagine your womb as a balloon. Blow it up half way and draw a line on it close to the opening. If you now fully blow up your balloon the line will move up.
The dangerous version is when the placenta fully covers your cervix although the doctor probably would have said. In that case you need to take more precautions and may be put on bedrest etc. You'd know if you had that, though.


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. R- I was an emotional wreck during my first rainbow pregnancy with Hannah, after having 2 early losses. I couldn't even begin enjoying the pregnancy until well after my 20 week scan. At the actual gender scan, when I saw that baby on the screen that actually looked like a baby, and the tech told me it was a girl, I literally broke down sobbing hysterically. I'm sure the tech thought I was some type of basketcase, seriously. And, to be truthful, even after I had had one successful pregnancy, PARL was still pretty tough the next time too, even with a rainbow baby under my belt. I think I was actually more anxious at times with Oscar, as I had a lot of scary bleeding during the first tri with him, and I had taken the MaterniT21 test with him at 11 weeks, and found out then and there that I was having a boy. I just wanted him so much, that the fear of losing him was pretty strong, I suppose. 

But, to reiterate what I said earlier, 2 losses can devastate you. I know it devastated me, to the point where I needed professional help to deal with the grief. I can say in all honesty that the birth of my daughter healed my heart from my miscarriages. I will always wonder about what could have been with those two pregnancies, and I hope to meet those 2 angels one day, but the birth of my daughter patched the hole in my heart that miscarriage left. And Oscar has completed me, and restored my faith in myself, my body, and he has taught me that miracles DO happen. I know that without my rainbows, I'd still be in a very dark and desperate place right now. I hope that once they place this LO in your arms, it heals you like it healed me. That's my hope for all of the ladies on here...to have that healing experience after loss.

As far as the doppler goes, I used mine a ton with both babies, sometimes more than once a day. I did use it every night when I laid down in bed...it was like a ritual for me, and I couldn't sleep unless I heard Hannah or Oscar's heartbeat at bedtime. It is safe to use daily. I did slow down on using it once I started feeling regular movements, and feeling strong kicks throughout the day...but I never hesitated to use it if I was having a moment of anxiety, or needed that extra reassurance.


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - I hope everything goes well with your scan, hopefully it's just gas :hugs: 

Mrs R - I get anxious too, it's natural after any number of losses. Two losses is very hard to deal with. I also worry that I'll never have a child. PARL is very difficult. This pregnancy I'm using meditation to calm me down and it's really working, I've downloaded lots of guided ones and listen to them a couple of times a day. Although I still worry, I'm more relaxed than the last couple of pregnancies, even though I'm still bleeding. I passed a small red clot last night, but it's calmed down now.

I was reminded about how hard it is to deal with a loss when I had my scan the other day in emergency gynaecology, there was a lady in the waiting room and she looked so scared and shellshocked. 

wookie/heartree - thank you for your wise words


----------



## blueblue

Florida - I'm really glad you are feeling positive about this pregnancy, it does help with the anxiety.


----------



## loeylo

Home from scan now, baby measuring 7+4 with heartbeat. I'm 7w exactly by lmp and I was measuring one day ahead on Monday (6+3 when I should have been 6+2) so I am nearly a week further on in the space of 5 days. No cysts or anything seen either. Got some good pics so will post one later :)


----------



## floridamomma

Yay loeylo!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Mrs Reineke said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> First off, thank you for making me feel so welcome here. I was just worried that I didn't belong because some of you have had to go through such horrible things and I have only had 2 early mcs.
> 
> Tasha, I promise it had nothing to do with what you said at all. Just reading all the stories of what you all have been through made me question why I was here.
> 
> heart tree, your message almost made me cry. Thank you for being so kind.
> 
> LeeC, first off I can't even imagine what you are going through. I am so sorry you are having another loss, but so thankful it's not ectopic. Know we're here if you need to talk.
> 
> blueblue, I'm so glad your bleeding has slowed down. Hoping it stops for you.
> 
> floridamomma, congrats on there being a baby in there!!! How fun you got to see the HB, that's a great sign!!
> 
> DSemcho, I could tell right away it was a boy!! Seems he's quite the stud too according to the doctor. Hahahahaha!!! Love the name!!
> 
> AFM: 12 weeks 4 days today for me. I can't believe I'll be 13 weeks on Monday. I still worry every day that I'll lose this little one. My doppler is reassuring, but I try not to use it too often. Baby looked great in my scan on the 19th. Wiggling around and it's hb has been between 160-170. I thank God every day I'm still pregnant. I haven't shared too much on this thread because I was feeling my pregnancy journey didn't quite fit, but I'll share more now. Of you ladies that have dopplers, how often do you use them? I worry I will hurt the baby some how if I over do it?




loeylo said:


> Lee - sorry about your loss but I understand your relief that it isn't ectopic!
> 
> Florida - congrats on heartbeat so early!
> 
> Dsemcho - congrats on your baby boy! Lol @ big penis comment!
> 
> Mrs R - try to relax and enjoy it, it is natural to worry. I can't even imagine the worries as I move out of first tri, but there is no reason to expect something bad will happen to you.
> 
> Afm - got an emergency scan in an hour and a half due to pretty severe cramps for last 24h. Will update you all later :(

I have to admit, I've never been so proud of a penis. even when the doctor just scanned by it real quick I saw it and I got excited lol. 

Also I'm going to read everyone else's stuff when I can - I've been busy today cleaning!! 

Thanks for the info in the low placenta too ladies!


----------



## Squig34

Ah what a relief Loeylo :)

Congratulations on a little boy, D!

Blue, hope the bleeding stops soon to give you peace of mind.


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - that's great news :)

Thanks Squig :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies! Now I am worrying again because the nurse said that my baby was "just more stretched out" and I remember when I went for the scan that I had no heartbeat on preg 2 the baby was all stretched out. I've got another 8 days until next scan :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lee: I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: , but like the others, I'm glad it's not ectopic and your health is not at risk. 

Loeylo: yay for a good scan. The nurse probable did not mean anything by it. I hope everything will be ok at your next scan. 

Hope: that's crazy about weekly scans being dangerous! I hope you manage to get yourself heard and well cared for. 

MrsR: glad you're staying! Your place is here hun. 

Afm: trying to get everything ready now. Feels like I have a zillion things to do, but tbh I'm glad it's almost over. 
Got a scan on the 11th to check on baby's kidneys at 34 weeks and then cons appt at 36 weeks. 
And... Still haven't found a name yet! Argh!


----------



## mowat

Are we next Ummi? Totally not ready mentally. Last night I tried to sit for awhile and just enjoy the feeling of being pregnant. As uncomfortable as I am I'm just not ready to have these babies out of my belly.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Me neither, and I'm having just one! I can't imagine how it must be like for you. I'm not ready mentally, as I said earlier, I still have loads to do and feels the time is going so fast. At the same time I wish my sickness would go away so I could at least enjoy the last bits of this pregnancy. 
I never in a million times imagined that I would reach this point, so very grateful for that.


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Hi Lee
> 
> No scan for me this week, they might harm the baby :blush: pfft
> 
> I settled for waiting 10 days x

Hope, when I was pregnant 2 years ago, I was under a specialist RMC clinic at Birmingham Heartlands Hospital, under Professor Quenby. (Although googling it, it now says they can be found at Solihull hospital)

I saw her a couple of times, but mainly it was a her recurrent miscarraiage midwife, Rachel Small. Rachel said the would scan me whenever I wanted, weekly, fortnightly, monthly, it was up to us, so we chose weekly.

I therefore had scans as follows - 7 weeks, 8 weeks, 9 weeks, 11 weeks, 12 weeks, 13 weeks and 14 weeks. The result of this was a beautiful, healthy rainbow baby girl, who will be 18 months old on Tuesday.

Maybe your hospital are using it as an excuse to save money.


----------



## Hope39

Hi danceroi 

I know they using it as an excuse, the hospital are pretty good at lying to me , I can see straight through them

I even had horrible dreams last nights that involved the obstetrician that delivered isaac, subconsciously a lot must be playing on mind . I'm not having the same obs and I'm unsure of the response of my new obs when I meet her in a few weeks.

Wish I could swap hospitals :( 

Xx


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Hope39. I can't even imagine...what a shame. :(


----------



## mowat

I know what you mean Ummi---I really never thought I'd be here. I'm really not ready to have these babies out of my body. I'm trying not to think of everything that could go wrong. Yep, grateful doesn't even begin to describe how I feel!

So sorry to hear about your care Hope. I'm in a very isolated town and we have no choice over care at all. I've had to meet the doctor that caused my Asherman's to discuss C-section. I really hope I can deliver naturally because I really not comfortable having him operate on me. Hope your new obstetrician can make you feel a little better.


----------



## floridamomma

Ummi and mow at congrats and good luck!
Ummi what was your protocol? 
Hope I hope things start to straighten out. You shouldn't have to worry about these things.


----------



## wookie130

I agree, Florida! Hope39 should feel good about the care she receives, and instead, she has no faith in their ability to help or care for her or her child, in light of how Isaac's situation was handled (if that's even what you want to call it). It's sad and infuriating at once!


----------



## DSemcho

Whew crampy and back pain since Saturday =/ No fun. Hopefully it goes away soon. I have my usually appointment on the 4th which is when I'm going to mention the placenta stuff. We are packing out our house in exactly 2 weeks (yay!) and will not have most of my stuff then. Supa excited. hot flashes galore today and I'm super tired.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: sorry for being a pain, I'm sure you mentioned it before, but why is it you can't change hospital?

Florida: I was on progesterone from ovulation till 14 weeks, aspirin 100mg from bfp (75 mg since I arrived back in the uk), and Lovenox/Clexane from week 7. I'll meet the consultant again at 36 weeks and we'll stop both aspirin and Clexane then. 
I'm really glad I found some fantastic doctors from the start, because the ones at the rmc did not recommend anything after my 3rd loss, putting my losses down to 'bad luck', when clearly it wasn't.


----------



## dairymomma

Was out of town for a few days on a ladies weekend vacation. Had a blast but good to be home too. Anyway, I'll have to read back to catch up on everything as I only have a few min right now but I had to pop in. 

I just got pink lines....:shock: I'm quietly freaking out. I don't even KNOW how this happened! (Well, I DO but DH and I didn't have the timing right for this to even cross my mind as a possibility. Or so I thought. :dohh:) The lines are faint but visible and PINK. AND on TWO different brands... I've never had lines like this this early. I'm 9-10dpo and these are lines I'm used to seeing at 13dpo or later. Plan is if I have lines again tomorrow, I'll call the dr for blood tests but I'm operating in disbelief today. :haha:


----------



## blueblue

Hope - you shouldn't have to put up with their treatment, can't believe they are being so awful. 

Ummi - I had the same thing with the consultant I saw after my 3rd loss, he thought it was bad luck and decided I didn't even need progesterone. I wish I had insisted now, but I wanted to hope for the best.

Dairy - fingers crossed x

D - hope you feel better soon

Loeylo - hope everything goes well at your next scan, the waiting is hard.


----------



## Hope39

Ummi - I can change to another hospital but it's further away, if something was to go wrong my oh can get me to the hospital i am at now in 20mins, the other hospital is probably a minimum of 40 mins

I wouldn't ring an ambulance again as they are part of the reason why I lost Isaac. I also run my own business which is going to be extremely hard to do as it is from a hospital bed. My OH will be bringing my work in each day which would be manageable at 20min away

And lastly the hospital I am at now is closer to my friends and OH family , they will visit, I've got no chance of any visitors for 10w if i go To the other hospital. Having visitors isnt really a major issue but it would be nice to see a friendly face whilst I'm there for 10-12w

I may just have to suck it and swap, I see how I feel when I Meet the new obstetrician 

It's a real horrible situation to be in and I'm torn at the moment 

Lastly, today scan showed a good strong hb still 

Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

so happy for the good scan Hope! and you always have us to visit basically 24 hours a day ;)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

floridamomma, I'm so happy everything is going smoothly for you.

loeylo, I'm so glad baby looks good after you had some bad cramps. That is always scary. Just because the nurse mentioned the baby was stretched out doesn't mean that's a bad thing. They will do that as they're moving around. I'm sure all is well.

wookie, thank you for your kind words. I just know it will heal me if I get to hold this LO.

blueblue, I'm glad you are feeling pretty relaxed considering you've had some bleeding. I hope and pray it will stop for you soon so you can relax even more. 

Ummi2boyz, thank you for your kind words. You're almost there!!! So excited for you!!

Hope, I'm so sorry you are having to deal with a hospital you are not comfortable with. That has got to be incredibly hard for you. I hope and pray you like your new OB and feel comfortable with them. I'm so glad your baby is showing a nice strong hb!!

DSemcho, I'm sorry you're feeling icky. Hopefully you can get some rest.

dairymomma, congrats!!! I got my BFP at 9dpo with this one too!!!


----------



## mowat

Sounds good Dairy! Everything crossed. Ladies weekend sounds good too!


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> Hi danceroi
> 
> I know they using it as an excuse, the hospital are pretty good at lying to me , I can see straight through them
> 
> I even had horrible dreams last nights that involved the obstetrician that delivered isaac, subconsciously a lot must be playing on mind . I'm not having the same obs and I'm unsure of the response of my new obs when I meet her in a few weeks.
> 
> Wish I could swap hospitals :(
> 
> Xx

Hopefully your new doc will be brilliant And will put your mind totally at ease xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope, glad to hear of your good scan today :)

Dairy, congratulations! Wishing you a sticky :) I'm not sure what your timing was, but 2 of my pregnancies were BD 4 days before o & 1 was 3 days.


----------



## dairymomma

It was. Family, Fun, and lotsa delicious food to indulge in. It's an annual thing for us and it's almost as big a holiday as Christmas...(Seriously.) It was nice to have some time off from being Mom and my only complaint was that I felt slightly nauseated all weekend. Figured it was all the indulging I was doing after a month of pretty clean eating but now I know different. :dohh: But it's still a shock.

Squig-I've gotten pg bding 6 days before ov and not again until 2 days before AF was supposed to come so I guess having at least 4 days before ov (can't remember for sure but I know it wasn't any closer than 4) and 3 days after this time should be a huge suprise. :haha:

Hope: It's got to be hard dealing with the same hospital but FX your new doctor will be more compassionate and do all she can to help you. Glad to hear you had a good scan.

Florida-I think I saw you had a good scan. Like to see that.


----------



## Hope39

Thanks Squig - how are you doing hun . You've been in my thoughts lots xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: it's so hard to make choices. I sincerely hope you never have to deal with the other doctor ever again and that the new one will properly care for you and baby. 
Have written a letter of complaint, or contacted a higher authority about the way they treated you and Isaac? How was it handled? 
I'm glad you had a great scan today. Roll on for the next one!

Dairy: yay for a great week end and what a nice surprise! Stick little one!


----------



## Hope39

I wrote a complaint and asked for it be investigated fully (7 page complaint), there was 9 individual occasions that i had to complain about from the last 5 years, Isaac made up 2 out of the 9. We then had a meeting with 8 trust members to find out what their investigation found........

We came away not even asking that question (what their investigation found) because they threw the meeting back on us to discuss our concerns which wasn't what we was expecting , i certainly wasn't expecting to lead a meeting with 8 board members present.

My OH said i did a good job at taking the meeting. I had spoken to a solicitor before we went in and they told me to ask how long it takes to prepare and sterilise a theatre ready for a c sect (im not sure if you know but the patient before me left the theatre 10 mins before the theatre team walked in my room) . I was also put on a ctg at the same time that patient left theatre, (could be just a coincidence that it only went on once theatre was empty) The clinical lead director and obstetrician (who delivered isaac) didn't know how long it takes to prepare a theatre for a c sect, nor did anyone else in the room, they all sat their and shook their heads so thats when i knew they were still lying, im pretty sure she would know the answer to that. 

Well i always knew someone was lying because the paeditrician gave me his story (which i believe) and then the obstetrician gave me her side of the story which differed from the paediatrician and its her that i don't believe

I'm currently waiting for an expert witness to look over my hospital notes and listen to the recording of the meeting so thats where we are at with my complaint

xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think you've done really well considering the circumstances. That takes a lot of guts. 
What a bunch of *******!!! 
I hope you'll get answers and the people who needs to will take their responsibilities. xx


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies I'm worried :/ 

So when I had my gender ultrasound on Friday the doctor off base was pushing down kinda hard. And since then I've been crampy, wet down there and having lots of lotiony cm. Everyday (I shower everyday too) at the end of my work day I've had a heavy sour sweet smell coming from down there and I'm concerned. I have my normal appointment for tomorrow - and I already called and they can't move it up to today. Anyone else having this and everything is fine??


----------



## floridamomma

wookie130 said:


> I agree, Florida! Hope39 should feel good about the care she receives, and instead, she has no faith in their ability to help or care for her or her child, in light of how Isaac's situation was handled (if that's even what you want to call it). It's sad and infuriating at once!

Exactly. I am in health care and that ticks me off when someone feels their dr doesn't care or have fine to properly care for them. My final miscarriage before I found my new ob I say out in a waiting room for 2 hours miscarrying and when I tried to ask a nurse when I could see a dr she yelled at me and I just broke down crying.


----------



## floridamomma

Ummi I'm glad they gave you a protocol. It really makes all the difference sometimes. Good luck to both of you ladies. Time is getting close.
Dairy I commented in your journal but congrats again. Praying it's your rainbow. This pregnancy I got my bfp at 9dpo. Never happened before. I rally think that's a good sign.
Hope- praying everything goes well for you hon. I hope they begin to make you feel more secure. As secure as you can feel xx
Dschemo I've never experienced that but hoping it's no big deal


----------



## Hope39

Dairy I completely forgot to congratulate you, fingers crossed this little beam sticks hun 

Xx


----------



## Hope39

Thanks Florida , ummi and wookie for your kind words and anyone else I missed

Xx


----------



## ginny83

Hope, I read an article in the dailymail (I know not the most credible!) about all the mistakes a maternity ward made and it seemed that they only investigated the hospital because the dad of one of the babies that died (he would have had a 90% survival rate if given correct treatment) demanded answers. I straight away thought of you and how brave you are to fight on Issac's behalf. You're an amazing mummy because I'm sure this is all very painful for you to go through and who knows how many other babies you might help because you're not accepting their lies. Always thinking of you x


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies but I'm in limbo now. Brown discharge/cm, cramping, and a pretty much bfn on the $store cheapie this morning. Midstream though has a decent though faint line so anything is possible? :shrug:


----------



## dairymomma

Since the one cheapie was SO faint, I retested with another one of them to see if it's the dye concentration. Just checked the second test I did and it's got a visible line. :shrug: I checked yesterday's tests at about 3-4 min and they were both neg still so I put them down and didn't look again until about 15 min later. Then they both had lines. So I suppose today's line would be more accurate? :shrug:

The joys of PARL. I haven't even skipped a period yet and I'm in limbo trying to convince myself that everything is okay...:dohh:


----------



## dairymomma

One last quick update and I'll stop spamming the thread. :haha: :dohh:

2nd $ cheapie dried about as dark as yesterday so I *think* the first one was a dud. Called the dr and he's in surgery this morning, off tuesday afternoons, and probably won't get back to me until tomorrow. So I left a message that I've gotten positives on 3 different brands of test, I'm SUPER DUPER early but brown discharge and cramping, and would like a beta done to see what my levels are doing. I'd be okay if this is a chemical oddly enough. I'm more worried that it's ectopic or this is just a cyst throwing hCG into my system. Waffling on the progesterone though. Think I should be on it as I've started it from bfp with all my pg aside from DS (I was 6 weeks when I started with him) but I also don't want to if this is a chemical. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Squig34

Dairy sorry you find yourself in limbo again :hugs:

I don't know D but I hope all is well. Perhaps it's an infection? So hopefully they can give you something tomorrow.

Hope it's so ridiculous that you're still having to fight this. Do these people a. Have no morals in continually telling lies and b. not realise that no mother (or father) is going to give up fighting for their baby? (Since it seems like they're hoping you will). Sending you lots of virtual strength as you continue to try to get answers for Isaac :hugs:

Thanks for asking about me. I'm doing ok but we are rather cocooned from real life at the moment so it's not properly sinking in. Some moments yes, but I still can't completely believe this happened. We're getting plenty of rest though & there's no rush going back to work either.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry double post.


----------



## Hope39

I'm feeling a bit more positive today. My endocrinologist has rung me to congratulate me. She works alongside my new obstetrician in the diabetic clinic so she knows her very well. She has assured me that if I am not getting the support or care I feel I need then I am to let her know and she will ensure my new obs does it

At least I have 1 consultant on My side x


----------



## Hope39

Squig I was quite cocooned too, my friend did our food shopping for us so we didn't have to go out 

We escaped to our caravan a lot then upon returning a house we had purchased completed so we camped out there for about a month whilst getting it ready for tenants 

We just couldn't face being at home so literally spent about 2 months between the rental house and our caravan by the sea 

It was only in October that we had no where to run too anymore 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Hope, I'm so glad you are taking charge and trying to get answers. I'm sure that is incredibly difficult. Also, I'm glad the one consultant is being so sweet. 

DSemcho, it could be an infection if it has an odor. I would get it checked out just in case.

Dairy, that spotting could be implantation bleeding!!

AFM: I've been getting headaches in the evenings lately. I'm 13 weeks 1 day...anyone else experience this??


----------



## SweetV

Hi ladies!!:flower:

So I may be jumping the gun a little early but may need some support from my PARL girls. 
I got a BFP today on a FRER at 11 DPO and I'm kinda freaking out a little! Do you mind if I crash your party?

I'm so glad to see some familiar names from the RL thread.


----------



## dairymomma

Mrs-yeah it could be but it just unnerved me because it's not like the IB I had with my last pg. It's watery tannish/light brown discharge and a fair amount of it but only when I wipe. The other thing that's not normal is when I've gotten bfps and this discharge this time. But I've calmed down now. Just had to get the freakout out of my system. :haha:

Hope-don't know if I've said this before (when things start happening I tend to go off in my own little world and just post 'me me me' stuff...), but I'm sorry you are going through this. You should haven't to be fighting for care and I'm glad you have at least one person who is willing to help you get what you need. Having that supportive doctor or nurse is HUGE.

AFM-meh. Waiting mostly. Had bloods done this afternoon, results tomorrow, and trying to convince myself that this is just IB and it's not molar or ectopic. Can't really explain why I'm worried about molar pg but it's been on my mind all day so I contacted Dr Google. Bad idea. So I'm staying away from his office and just being zen atm. Nothing else I can do right?


----------



## DSemcho

Yay! They brought me in to make sure a membrane didn't rupture, and found I have bacterial vaginosis; thankfully a light case of it. So it seems any time I get an infection I get crampy like crazy.


On a side note, super nauseous today and I've

Spoiler
poo'ed
 twice already and I've only been up for 2 1/2 hours! (it's 6:30ish am here)


----------



## mowat

Sorry to hear about the headaches Mrs Reineke. I had daily headaches daily from maybe 10-17 weeks. The doctor prescribed me something that helped enough that I was able to cope.


----------



## blueblue

Hope - really glad your scan showed a strong heartbeat. I hope your new doctor is much better than the old one. I'm glad your endocrinologist is being very supportive :hugs:

Dairy - hope everything is ok, the tests can differ if the urine is more dilute. Don't worry about the freakout, we all freakout, PARL is pretty scary. Last few nights, I've been dreaming about having a loss, think it's praying on my mind more than I realise.

D - glad you have answers

Squig - thinking of you :hugs:

SweetV - congratulations :)


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetv congrats. Praying for a stick lo.xx
Squig thinking if you and your family. Your still in my prayers hon.xx
D glad it's something simple 
Hope so glad the lo is doing well
Dairy fingers crossed honxx

Afm- feeling less than optimistic. I'm 6+5. I've never made it past 8+4 I think and my miscarriages all take place between 6-8 weeks. Needless to say I've not felt so hot lately. Not having symptoms other than exhaustion and getting up at night to pee. Actually I only got up once last night. I don't know what id do if I had to deal with everyone else all the time. They think I don't have faith in this pregnancy. That's not it I just know my past and it's still makes me feel fear sometimes. I have a scan tomorrow at 6+6 and then I'm released to my regular ob for a intake appt at 7+4. I just wish the fear would go away. I feel safe with my rms. he and my ob and colleagues and work very well together and my on literally does whatever I ask if it won't kill me but I'm just not ready.


----------



## blueblue

floridamomma said:


> Sweetv congrats. Praying for a stick lo.xx
> Squig thinking if you and your family. Your still in my prayers hon.xx
> D glad it's something simple
> Hope so glad the lo is doing well
> Dairy fingers crossed honxx
> 
> Afm- feeling less than optimistic. I'm 6+5. I've never made it past 8+4 I think and my miscarriages all take place between 6-8 weeks. Needless to say I've not felt so hot lately. Not having symptoms other than exhaustion and getting up at night to pee. Actually I only got up once last night. I don't know what id do if I had to deal with everyone else all the time. They think I don't have faith in this pregnancy. That's not it I just know my past and it's still makes me feel fear sometimes. I have a scan tomorrow at 6+6 and then I'm released to my regular ob for a intake appt at 7+4. I just wish the fear would go away. I feel safe with my rms. he and my ob and colleagues and work very well together and my on literally does whatever I ask if it won't kill me but I'm just not ready.

:hugs: Sorry you are feeling crappy. I think it's hard for people who haven't been through a loss to understand, as much as you try to be optimistic, you are always going to be scared. Miscarriage is such a private devastation and sometimes others find it difficult to deal with. I find that the further I get, the more the fear gets me as it gets closer to a point where things might go wrong. I also find I get very nervous about scans, to the point where if I wasn't on a clinical trial and it wasn't required, I almost wonder if I would wait until week 13.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow. :hugs: . I'm glad your dr is very supportive.


----------



## SweetV

I haven't had a chance to go too far back on the thread to get caught up.

Squig - my heart breaks. After I lost Alexander last year I wasn't sure how to carry on. Be kind to yourself, I took 8 weeks off work & it was the right decision. Huge, huge hugs.

Dairy - I feel the same way. AF isn't due until Friday but I'm still wondering every minute if this is the second something is going to go wrong. Dr Google is not our friend! Congrats!!!

Hope - it is great to have somebody on your side. I had a great doctor but she was the one a few weeks back that told me to just give up. I think I'm looking for a new great doctor. 

Mrs. Reinkeke I'm prone to headaches even when very hydrated. Just make sure you're drinking lots of water and you're doing all you can. Yay for 2nd trimester!!

DSemcho - Yay for BM! My membranes ruptured with Alexander and it was very scary. 

Florida - it's hard to have faith in pregnancy when you've suffered like we have. 

afm - still pregnant. All my mc have been mmc so I'm terrified to even ask for a scan. My next appt with a high risk OB is beginning of April as a follow up to my hysteroscopy. I'm wondering if I should move up the appt or just hold in until then? I was going to wait until 8 weeks to ask for a scan but I think I'll go crazy in the mean time.... the joys. With my first I didn't get a scan until 12 weeks. The last I was getting them weekly from 5 weeks and I was terrified at every appt. Sigh....


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- totally normal to feel like that! These next few weeks are going to be rough for you- just try to find relaxation methods- I read a few books (I think one was called 10% happier) that helped me relax, kept myself occupied.. and just got through the days by counting down til my next scan. Are you not going to see the RMS anymore? That's odd- I had weekly scans with my fertility doc until 8 weeks (I think if all looks well and a HB is seen at 8 weeks- the risk drops for a 1st tri MC)... It wasn't until then that I "graduated" and started to see the regular OB at 9 weeks. Maybe they can still see you for a couple more weeks? 

Mrs R- I had chronic headaches starting the end of first tri that lasted basically all of 2nd tri. it was rough (especially bc you can't take any effective medicine). I would drink a cup of coffee and take two tylenol... and then repeat that every 6-8 hours for an entire 24 hours. It was what my OB told me to do to "break the cycle" of the headache. (I was having headaches that lasted for days on end). Hope that helps! 

Dairy- FX!

Hope everyone else is doing well! :hi:


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for the support ladies.
Newly I thought he said id be with him until 12 weeks. In going to ask tomorrow when I see him. That's what we were to we'd stay with the specialist until 12 weeks and then go back to ob


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I think it's normal for all of us to question our pg. I think it's part of how we insulate ourselves from more hurt. Deny the pg, expect things to go wrong so if/when it does, it might not hurt so bad. I'm doing it already and I'm not even 4 weeks yet. Hang in there and hopefully your doctor lets you see him as long as you want if it helps you stay calm. 

Thanks everyone. Still waiting on results but my fears of 'the worst' are settling down. A good nights sleep helped alot I think. Nauseated, breaking out like a teenage girl, and boobs are tingling so symptoms are defo here and there are still lines on my tests but not huge jumps in progression so I feel a little more confident today. It's still hitting me though. It's like I have this ticker tape running behind my eyes with YOU ARE PREGNANT! emblazoned in neon blue on it. I still can't quite believe it and I feel like I'm walking around with this 'deer in the headlights' look.


----------



## hopeful23456

florida - I understand being worried but by your ticker you have 3 kids? your body can obviously do this! did you have m/c before them? 

sweetv - congrats!


----------



## floridamomma

No. I had them extremely young. Now since we are trying I've had 5/6 miscarriages back to back. I have lost a lot of faith in my body at this point


----------



## hopeful23456

florida - were you on the meds you are on now with the other miscarriages? I pray and hope this will work out for you! if you are on a new protocol maybe this is the time it's going to happen :hugs: :hugs:

also - with the stim meds, they give you the best eggs! so hopefully the combo of everything works! it did for me and doesn't sound like either of us technically have egg issues. I think it's all implantation issues


----------



## floridamomma

Hope I wasn't. Only baby aspirin and 200mg of progesterone. I think maybe I was ovulating early. Hoping clomid pumped up my egg. I'm very hopeful this will be my rainbow. I think if I see a hb at 10 weeks I'll gain more confidence. I felt do good until we got to 6 weeks


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Sweet :)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

SweetV-congrats!! Glad you joined us!! Thank you for your advice on the headaches. I drink a lot of water, so just trying to do what I can like you said. They're not absolutely horrible, just irritating really.

Dairy, I'm praying for the best for you and hopefully everything looks great and you can try to enjoy it. I'm horrible at Googling everything and the regret it afterwards because I freak myself out even more.

DSemcho, I'm glad you got it checked out and something that is easily taken care of. Hang in there.

Thanks for your advice Mowat.

Blueblue, I've had very vivid mc dreams. They're horrible!!

Florida, I felt the exact same way in the time leading up to my mcs. It's scary, but I'm praying everything will be just fine and you'll fly by that time!!

Thank you Newlywedtzh, yeah I took a couple Tylenol the other evening even though I worry about doing that. I know they say it's completely safe, but I'm a worry wart. 

Speaking of being a worry wart, for you ladies that have had your membranes rupture early, what was the cause of that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## dairymomma

It's been one heck of a day so far and it's not even noon! I started out on a high with nice darkening of lines (but not OVERLY dark) but now the waiting for my test results is just eating at me. Still nothing to report there. Then I just got a call from my sister. She's got company coming this weekend and two of her kids came down with chicken pox. One of my brothers was supposed to part of that company coming and instead of being to celebrate his nephew's baptism, he'll be sitting in a jail cell for probation violations. Honestly, it's the best place for him atm but I'm just so sad because he's really a good-hearted, kind, amazing person despite all his faults. Seeing someone you love in the throes of addiction is not an easy place to be but it's where we are right now.

Started out well but the day is just sort of tanking atm...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

dairymomma, I'm sorry your day has taken a turn for the worse and your brother is in jail. I know how it feels to have a family member struggle with addiction. It's awful and I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this right now. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Hugs Dairy - seems we all have a brother/sister with addictions, lol

My sister was an addict once, she all good now though

Mrs R - you really do worry yourself unnecessarily . I didn't have a rupture of membranes when i lost isaac so i can't help im afraid. You may not find the answer here because there is only a few of us that have had late losses. I think most of the girls on this thread have suffered first and second tri losses x


----------



## hopeful23456

florida -when is your next appt?

Dairy - that sucks about your bro but sounds like a good place then he can't do any drugs. my coworker's son died of heroin addiction at 20. so sad when kids get addicted!


----------



## wookie130

My ex-husband died last year of an overdose. Addiction is a horrible, horrible disease. Ack.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh my gosh wookie, I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I couldn't even imagine. 

I know I over worry Hope. I'm terrified of any little possible thing that could cause me to lose my baby. It's awful I do this to myself. I naturally worry a lot and was actually diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder when I was 12. I'm 31 now and I've been on medicine for this ever since then. Luckily the current medication I'm on is safe to use in pregnancy and I'm on a vary small dose. But because I have this I worry normally and now that I'm pregnant it's worse. I need to try to just realize all I can do is take good care of myself for my baby and the rest is in God's hands.


----------



## Hope39

There's not a lot you can do to prevent any of the awful things happening regarding late losses in afraid. Try not to think about it, that's what I did with Isaac pregnancy , I use to try and forget I was pregnant full stop , lol


----------



## SweetV

florida - I think I will feel better if I see a hb at 10 weeks too. 

Mrs. R. - I had my membranes rupture at 25 weeks. For me there were a number of factors but no actual cause given. From others and research the main reasons I can gather are infection and incompetent cervix. I agree with Hope though about the worrying (sometimes I think it's better to be ignorant of these things) and there isn't much you can do for prevention.

Dairy - I'm sorry you aren't having the greatest of days. Addiction is a very hard thing to deal with. Did you get your test results back? Hopefully something to feel a little better about? :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

So aoery dairy. Many members in my extended family including my dad have been addicts. Most are better now but some still struggle.xxx

My next appt is tomorrow for a scan. I'm going to ask to remain with the specialist until 12 weeks.


----------



## wookie130

Mrs. R, I know it sounds like I'd be devastated that he passed on last year, but in reality, it was a relief that he was finally gone, as evil as that may sound. He beat me, stole from me, abused his sons, and was a terrible, horrible, no-good man. I was very lucky to have gotten away from him. Although we had been divorced for a few years, learning of his death actually set me free, if that makes any sense.

You remind me so much of myself during my pregnancies. I too, worried myself sick with both of my babies after having two losses. It wasn't always rational, although in my mind it certainly was, and I had a really hard time pulling the plug on the anxiety. Take it one day at a time, and force yourself to develop some positive pregnancy affirmations...tell yourself, "This baby will be here" or "I will meet my baby." And TRY to believe it. I know that's hard, but if you can do it, I found that it does direct the anxiety to a more positive place.


----------



## Radiance

This pregnancy has been a roller coaster. A big, hard, emotional roller coaster. I am a few steps away from 2nd trimester. Baby has been great. Saturday I started gushing. It got really scary at one point. They got my blood transfusion bracelets and all. At that point my heart and mind were fighting one another. There was no way my baby could still be alive. I talked to the technician and asked if he would let me watch, he did! I actually didn't see baby's heart beating for the first few minutes but then I asked and he showed me. Baby looked like a boy!!! I've felt that this whole pregnancy. However, I have bled daily almost. Yesterday was my first day, went most the day today and then bam :cry: I have an appointment Friday but called before the bleeding started again and asked if they would call me if any one cancelled for tomorrow (Thursday). My heart hurts. I'm not feeling positive at this point. :cry:


----------



## SweetV

wookie that sounds horrible. Good for you for getting out of that situation!

Radiance - I'm so sorry you are going through this. Take comfort in your scan with a strong heartbeat. There are many ladies that bleed throughout that deliver healthy babies. Huge hugs.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: sorry you had such a day. We all have a close one in that situation, that's very tough.

radiance: :hugs: I hope it's just a nasty scare. You're in my thoughts hun.

mrsR: as worrying as being given park is, try and focus on the positives. You're baby is fine, that's all that matters. One day, one little step at a time will help get you through the wobbles. Don't think about what may or may not happen, because first of all, no one knows what will happen, and secondly, the chances are that you'll get to hold you rainbow in your arms in end. Try and enjoy every little moment.

hi everyone, I hope you're all doing good.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Mrs R. I think I said to you before in here, that sometimes it's caused by incompetent cervix but by in large they don't know. Sometimes there is an infection but they don't know if the waters break because there is an infection or if there is an infection because the waters broke (think chicken and egg). I'm involved in research this time too to help try and figure out what causes it (and preterm labour), every cervical scan I have they do various swabs, take a urine sample and do this coloured test of thing, it goes to the research department, they carry on collecting it looks to see if they can see anything linking prom or preterm labour ladies.


----------



## blueblue

wookie - that's such a hard thing to go through. :hugs:

Dairy - hope you get your test results through soon, sorry to hear about your brother. :hugs:

Radiance - I hope everything goes ok :hugs:

Mrs R - sorry you are feeling so anxious :hugs:

Sweet V / florida- I also feel like if I get to 10 weeks then I'll feel better, the furthest I've got is 8w1d. Scans also make me very anxious as mine were all missed too. I have an 8 week scan next week then one at 12w, dreading it as I'm worried my symptoms are a bit less.


----------



## floridamomma

Wookie glad you for out of the situation.xx 
Dairy hope the numbers are good
Mrs r don't let the what ifs rob you of your pregnancy. I have had anxiety most of my adult life it can be hard but it'll make you crazy with worry
Radiance praying everything's ok

Afm 2nd second showing a baby triple in size from last week. Heart beating away. We are officially released to our ob. I'm terrified but the specialist was very pleased


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks all. My brother is an alcoholic and it's been rough for our family to see him struggling with it because we lost an aunt just a few years ago to liver failure brought on by alcoholism. We've tried so many things to help him and nothing has worked as yet. Hopefully time behind bars will get him thinking seriously about what he's been doing and wake him up for good this time. It's my biggest fear that he'll get out, get hammered, and cause a fatal accident because he's driving under the influence. He's got a few DUIs so he's been incredibly lucky that he hasn't hurt or killed someone yet. And there's nothing you can do to take their pain away. THEY have to come to terms with whatever is driving them to drink or do drugs. And my brother hasn't yet. It's sad and it's really hard for my mom to see her boy self-destructing and not be able to do anything. FX jail does what interventions, talking, begging, rehab, and everything else we've tried hasn't.

Radiance, sorry to hear you are having a rough first tri. I'm one of the ladies who bled almost daily in the first tri with my last baby and it was so scary. I was having panic attacks before appts. But time after time, LO was hanging in there. FX the bleeding stops here and you can relax a bit. 

MrsR/Sweet/blue/florida-Anxiety is normal for PARL moms. We all know that those lines don't guarantee a baby is coming home with us. It's hard but all you can do is try to relax and keep telling yourself-Today I am pregnant. Today my baby is okay. I take my pg one day at a time because if I tried to look further than that, I'd be a basket case by 5 weeks. I also think some of us just need something to worry about too. I know I am one of those ladies and I try to keep myself occupied mentally by worrying about mundane things-like if our sewer line is freezing again as bad as it just did. (Nothing like finding out it took DH 2 full days to unthaw the 50 FEET of solid ice at the end of the line to take your mind off of being pg for a few minutes, eh? :haha:)

AFM-Still seeing lines and since they haven't really darkened since yesterday, I feel like my hCG is slowing a tad as usual for me. My labs FINALLY came back. At 12dpo, my hCG was a _huge _20mIu...*sound of balloon deflating* Pretty normal for me at that point but I'm prob going for a few more betas to make sure they are rising normally.

Edit: I called the dr because I figured it would work perfect for me to go for my labs when DH gets home for breakfast. He wanted me to wait a week but was okay with me going today and again on Tuesday. I'm doing the latter. Yeah...Like I can wait a week to find out if my levels are going up. :dohh: :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy lol I love when they recommend waiting extended periods as if we'll go ok! I'm always like no how about tomorrow? Lol I'm not having anxiety this time thank God but I'm definitely nervous. Thankfully I'm in a much better place in my life as far as dealing with the previous miscarriages. I also had a second little something in my uterus. Dr and tech said It's either a bleed(please don't be a bleed) or a uterine polyp. I got nervous at the mention of polyp thinking cancer but they said no. It's caused by all the meds I've had to take. Then there's that 2 inch cyst on my right ovary that feel likes labor pain if I don't pee/have a bm right away. But I feel good. My specialist actually sat in on my us. He was like a proud uncle lol.


----------



## hopeful23456

awesome news florida!!!!


----------



## dancareoi

Radiance said:


> This pregnancy has been a roller coaster. A big, hard, emotional roller coaster. I am a few steps away from 2nd trimester. Baby has been great. Saturday I started gushing. It got really scary at one point. They got my blood transfusion bracelets and all. At that point my heart and mind were fighting one another. There was no way my baby could still be alive. I talked to the technician and asked if he would let me watch, he did! I actually didn't see baby's heart beating for the first few minutes but then I asked and he showed me. Baby looked like a boy!!! I've felt that this whole pregnancy. However, I have bled daily almost. Yesterday was my first day, went most the day today and then bam :cry: I have an appointment Friday but called before the bleeding started again and asked if they would call me if any one cancelled for tomorrow (Thursday). My heart hurts. I'm not feeling positive at this point. :cry:

I had mmc at 8 weeks in July 09. I got pg again aug 09 and when I was about 7 weeks I started bleeding. A scan showed a heartbeat but I had a blood clot in my womb, they advised me I would probably bleed again.

A few days later I started bleeding very heavily, so much so I stood in the shower and it was literally pouring out, I was devastated, how could my baby possibly be alive. 

That baby will be 5 in May!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks hopefulxx


----------



## dairymomma

Glad you had a good scan florida. And yes, I'm impatient too. Like "Can we get an ultrasound today?" impatient even though I KNOW at 4 weeks exact there's nothin' to see in there. :dohh: I think I'd be impatient even if they implanted a camera in there so I could check on baby at any old time I wished...:dohh:

Just got an update on my brother's situation. Jail time will be served at a work camp and is 12 months but he could be released to in-house rehab in 6 months. The rehab, my dad figures, will be an intensive in-patient 6 month course so either way, he's going to be somewhere for the next year. I'm so sad he at this point but really, I think/hope/pray/wish this is the best thing for him.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

dancareoi, thank you for sharing your reassuring story!!

Thank you ladies for calming my nerves. The not having control part is hard for me as I normally like to have everything under control. I definently know too much about the ups and downs of pregnancy and what can and cannot happen. I wish I was obilvious to it honestly. 

wookie, I'm so glad you're not in that situation anymore. No one should be treated that way.

Radiance, I'm praying all is well with your little one. 

blue, praying your scan will go just fine.

Florida, I'm so happy things are looking great for you!!

dairy, it's so hard to try to help someone with an addiction if they don't want to help themselves. I think this is the best option for your brother and I hope he comes out the otherside a changed person. Also, I'm praying your HCG rises nicely for you. Let us know.


----------



## SweetV

blue - I remember stressing when symptoms seemed to come and go. With my first mmc I knew in my heart it was bad. At that point I did not have a single symptom at all. With my stillbirth I remember freaking out around 9 weeks when my symptoms started to slow but reassured myself as they were still kind of there (I know this sounds weird but I will press on my boobs, if they hurt a little I'm good). I also bought a doppler. I got the hb at 10 weeks with my angel and used it as frequently as I needed to. 

Florida - hurray for a good scan and a happy specialist!

Dairy - glad they are letting you go for more betas at your desire. Hope to see those numbers doubling for you! My dad was also an alcoholic as are many members of my family. My dad went to rehab after he was caught getting on a major highway going the wrong direction by police and was intoxicated. He is lucky he didn't kill anybody or himself. I hope some time away works for your brother. It is so hard on the rest of the family. 

Mrs R. I know exactly what you mean about being in control. I think the other posters were correct, we need to learn to take it day by day and control the things we can. Eat properly, exercise to our current ability and just take as good care of ourselves as possible. That is the absolute best we can do.


----------



## mowat

Good news Florida!

Hope your brother gets the help he needs Dairy. Let us know your numbers---nice they seem to be looking after you.


----------



## loeylo

Sorry I haven't been very active on here this week, I have been reading everyone's updates an now have loads to reply to so will do that later. Nausea kicking my butt as is exhaustion and my workload at work is ridiculous and nothing can be done about it as no one knows I'm pregnant.


----------



## DSemcho

Ugh. We are moving back to the states in 40-ish days, and DH is saying we don't need cell phones when we get back because we haven't needed one the whole four years we've been in Turkey. The difference is that we don't go off base without each other, and the base is so small that I'd be able to find him. However in the states it'll be different because once we get there we are driving from Baltimore, MD to Holloman AFB, NM. But also with me being pregnant if something goes wrong I need to be able to call him anytime. And my family will want to talk to me a lot and I don't want to be on the phone a lot, so texting is helpful. Please tell me I'm not crazy? We can get unlimited texting and talking for $130 a month (both phones). And what if I go down to El Paso without him one day (1.5 hours away) and I go into labor??


----------



## floridamomma

D for your peace of mine I'd get it. That's a lot of traveling on your own. 
Mrs r you are talking to the queen of control here. That's one reason in doing better I've learned to let some of the control go bit it's hard. My dh took us all out to dinner last night. He works nights so it was nice to all be together. Well it almost didn't happen because I don't understand why we need to do that when the kids have homework and chores to be done. I like order. I like control. Rmc had taught we truly have neither. So I control what I can. My food, how much stress I allow in my life. Little things that actually matter. My life all around has been better for it.


----------



## Squig34

Just to say ladies that I'm still reading along to follow all your progress & praying all your pregnancies go well, as well as thinking of you all in the other challenges that life throws up, but I probably won't be posting until I'm able to rejoin. I'm always pleased to read your good news on scans etc though :)


----------



## Tasha

Huge hugs squig. I think of you a lot x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Huge hugs squig. We do understand.
I sincerely hope that we'll see your good news very soon. xx


----------



## dairymomma

Squig-thinking of you and totally understand. Take care of yourself right now. That's what's important.

Dsemcho-I hardly use my phone when I'm at home but I feel naked without it if I go to town without it. I've had enough meetings with the ditches/snowbanks in winter, flat tires in the summer, and random bad luck with vehicles while on road trips, I don't DARE go anywhere without my phone in my pocket or my purse. It's also helpful if DH wants/needs me to pick up something from town. There's tons of times it's been super helpful to have a cellphone. And you can get Straight Talk from Walmart for about $45 a month so you could look into that for even cheaper phone plans. Could you save by not having a landline and just your cellphones instead? I know lots of people who do that. Or they have a landline for local calls but use their cell phones for long distance. I'm sure you can figure out something that works for you.

AFM-numbers came back at 59! :shock: That's tripling! But I know it could mean nothing because I had tripling numbers last time and still m/c.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

SweetV, it's so funny because I was reading your post and pressing on my boobs at the same time I read that. That's my way of checking I'm still doing good. LOL!!

loeylo, I'm sorry you're feeling so icky. Hopefully you'll get some relief and rest soon.

DSemcho, get a cell phone. It's important to have especially when you're pregnant.

Squig, my thoughts and prayers are still going your way. 

dairy, so glad your numbers tripled for you!! Keep us updated!!

florida, I definently need to let go of my crazy anxieties and fears. Obviously a bit of that is ok. I'm pregnant and that's normal, but I'm irrational about it a lot and deep down I realize that. It's really tough for me, but I need to take deep breathes and relax and know I can't control it all.

Ok, so after just saying that to florida...I have a question for you ladies because I'm new to this...

Last night I knelt down on one knee with my right leg up like I was proposing and I leaned forward to pick up a dog bone so my right quad pushed into my belly on the right side and I got an extremely sharp pain. It lasted a few moments and then chilled out and just slightly ached for a bit. This morning it's a bit achey there, but doesn't technically hurt. I panicked because I thought OMG I did something to the baby or tore my placenta or something. So I immediately checked baby with my doppler and I found the hb and it was fine. Then I checked again this morning just to make sure and I found it again, but I think it was moving around because I couldn't get a reading on it and kept having to re-find it. It sounded fine though. I'm guessing it was round ligament pain?? And it's not possible to smash/tear anything just by doing that right? Thanks in advance. :dohh:


----------



## blueblue

squig - take care of yourself and do whatever is best for you, you are the most important thing at the moment :hugs:

SweetV - I think with my last mmc, I also knew something was wrong and that's why I panicked. My symptoms are back, can smell someone else's coffee at 50 yards and feeling nauseous/off certain foods again, hope you are doing well. 

Dairy - thanks for your wise words, I'm glad your hcg is tripling :)

Loeylo - sorry you are feeling bad, hopefully the next few weeks will fly by.

Mrs R - sorry your dreams were so traumatic, mine are around the subject rather than the actual event - I dreamed the nurse booked me in for medical management at the same time as a scan. They have taken a humorous turn and now I'm dreaming about labs and injections. It's a full moon here. 

Radiance - how is everything going now?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

blueblue, oh I've had some weird ones too!! I actually had a gender dream the other night. It was a boy. But who knows?


----------



## Hope39

Don't get me started on dreams , I dream very frequently about the obstetrician that delivered isaac

Last night had to be the worst, all instigated by a phonecall yesterday afternoon!! The obstetrician asked a fetal medicine midwife to ring me because she had heard I was pregnant and they wanted to know what time my scan was next week..... I had to tell her I was booked in to see a different consultant . It seems that phonecall haunted me all night. I wish they would just leave me alone. They must have known I was booked in with a consultant 

X


----------



## Hope39

Squig - I hope to see you back here soon. You've done well to post at is it, after I lost isaac I completely avoided this thread

Your always in my thoughts . 

(I expect your OH has mentioned it but I stumbled across him on another forum last night)


----------



## Hope39

Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> SweetV, it's so funny because I was reading your post and pressing on my boobs at the same time I read that. That's my way of checking I'm still doing good. LOL!!
> 
> loeylo, I'm sorry you're feeling so icky. Hopefully you'll get some relief and rest soon.
> 
> DSemcho, get a cell phone. It's important to have especially when you're pregnant.
> 
> Squig, my thoughts and prayers are still going your way.
> 
> dairy, so glad your numbers tripled for you!! Keep us updated!!
> 
> florida, I definently need to let go of my crazy anxieties and fears. Obviously a bit of that is ok. I'm pregnant and that's normal, but I'm irrational about it a lot and deep down I realize that. It's really tough for me, but I need to take deep breathes and relax and know I can't control it all.
> 
> Ok, so after just saying that to florida...I have a question for you ladies because I'm new to this...
> 
> Last night I knelt down on one knee with my right leg up like I was proposing and I leaned forward to pick up a dog bone so my right quad pushed into my belly on the right side and I got an extremely sharp pain. It lasted a few moments and then chilled out and just slightly ached for a bit. This morning it's a bit achey there, but doesn't technically hurt. I panicked because I thought OMG I did something to the baby or tore my placenta or something. So I immediately checked baby with my doppler and I found the hb and it was fine. Then I checked again this morning just to make sure and I found it again, but I think it was moving around because I couldn't get a reading on it and kept having to re-find it. It sounded fine though. I'm guessing it was round ligament pain?? And it's not possible to smash/tear anything just by doing that right? Thanks in advance. :dohh:

Mrs R - if you google placental abruptions I'm pretty sure just leaning Into your belly won't have caused one x


----------



## Hope39

Double posted, oops


----------



## SweetV

Loeylo - My workload is about to get crazy too. I don't want to say anything yet as they know about some of my other losses and I'm keeping this pregnancy to myself for a while. 

DSemcho - I agree with everybody else. I need my phone, it's a security thing.

Florida - those are exactly the things I am trying to control as well (food and stress).

Squig - :hugs:

Dairy - Wow that's awesome! I'm actually considering not doing early beta's this time 

Mrs. R - how far along are you. Round ligament pain is exactly what it sounds like. Internal organs get squished and moved too. Joys of pregnancy :flower:

blue - Thank you. It's amazing how much joy we can find in horrible symptoms isn't it. 

hope - I hate bad dreams! I try so hard to not let negativity in and yet it seems to haunt me at night.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy that's good news! Fingers crossed,xxx
Squig always thinking of you. Hope to see you back soon with a precious rainbow.xx
Tasha how are you?
Has anyone done pregnancy announcements after having rmc? I almost see. O point but I can't avoid everyone forever. Must of our family lives under 30 minutes away in the same town. Mainly talking about dhs mom. She's a nincompoop lol sorry she's just so inappropriate and hurtful. The last time we told her I was pregnant she asked me was I sure in the same sentence she asked to tell everyone. She has no respect for our privacy. This time only dh, one friend and I know


----------



## Hope39

I'm not doing any announcements Florida.

my family live 150 miles away but I might see my sister when I'm 20w so she will guess and Then i have to tell my mum but if I don't see her then I be telling them just before I go into hospital at about 26w, lol. Last time I told my mum at 12w and all she did was tell me not to tell anyone yet and carried on like that till I was 20w. I figured the longer it is before they know the less time she has to worry about me 

As for OH family we will keep it quiet as long as possible , I'm getting a bit of a belly already and I looked really pregnant yday so I think I will struggle to hide it from them but we don't see them loads so I'm hoping I can just avoid them 

A couple of my friends know and that's it

i hide it from my work clients as long as possible till I can hide no more 

Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

florida, I told some coworkers at 6 wks when seeing heartbeats (they all knew about my mcs) and some family but my family is 150 miles away too. I didn't do a facebook announcement until the day my kids were born! but I was hardly on fb then due to I couldn't handle all the kid pics and pregnancy announcements. 

squig - I hope to see you back here really soon too :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

I will probably tell them at work sooner than later as I work physically demanding very long shifts on my feet. I will tell the grandparents after 12 weeks. My MIL still sobs about my other losses and always talks about how the losses have affected her, it's very uncomfortable around extended family. It drives me a little crazy. My SIL didn't tell her about her second pregnancy until she was 7 months and they live 15 minutes apart. At this point I feel the less people that need to know the better.


----------



## dairymomma

Sweet-I only did the betas because I had that funky brown discharge and if this was a chemical, I didn't want to keep taking the meds. But I haven't done consistent twice weekly betas for more than the initial week since DS's pg. They just make me nervous. 

Florida-I have told DH, my dr, and one of my chiropractors. I'll have to tell the other one probably next week but other than that, I don't think I'm telling anyone until I'm around 15 weeks. That's subject to change though. If I have issues and I feel like I need to talk about it, then I'll probably tell someone but who remains to be seen. Probably my sils because they understand somewhat how hard it is for me to go through early pregnancy. 

Blue-glad I could help. (I had to go back and look at what I wrote because pg brain fog prevented me from remembering. :haha:)

MrsR.-the pg dreams started last night and mine are usually weird. Like purple kangaroos and pink elephants and dancing pop bottles weird. Cartoony almost.

AFM-spent a lazy day at home. DH took the older kids so it's been LO and me all day and I'm loving it. Sunny skies, great beta number this morning, darker lines, calmed my fears of a molar or ectopic pg by laying out the facts for myself, and have gotten a bunch of housework done. Even enjoying the nausea I'm feeling. 

Oh and I'm pretty sure it's wrong but the ring test keeps telling me I'm having twins so that's my biggest worry atm. :haha:


----------



## floridamomma

I'm not planning on any announcements. I have pretty good about keeping my distance. We have a cruise in may the whole family. Hoping my bump won't be too noticeable. I plan on wearing big clothes and avoiding everyone until October lol. We are doing a lot of traveling so we have excuses


----------



## SweetV

dairy I had a lazy day today too. Love lazy days and got a much needed nap. 

florida I'm jealous of all your travel plans. A cruise sounds lovely. 

afm I'm seriously considering finding a doctor that will write me off work. My boss is a slave driver and I really feel that my previous losses and absolutely my preterm labour are partially due to 14 hour 6 day work weeks with no breaks. I'm always on my feet and often am not able to stop and eat. Yesterday was 12.5 hours with no lunch break the whole time my boss telling me I don't do enough and to work harder. I can't afford to just quit but I'm convinced that on this path again I'm doomed to fail. I am NOT a lazy person but 5 losses in 3 years and I just want to do everything I can. With my insurance I would be paid 70% of my wages if a doctor says I need the time off. The question is how early? At 11 weeks we have an inventory of stock at work. Last year I worked 120 hours both weeks the 2 weeks before (would be 10-11 weeks this year) and and overnight from 6pm to 9am day of. Do you think this sounds unreasonable?


----------



## floridamomma

Sweet get it off if you can that's ridiculous. I switched jobs to help my losses. I worked in nursing/rehab facilities 8-12 hours days on my feet constantly maybe a 15 minute break. It's strenuous and I'd even get hit in the abdomen by patients. I've had to pick people up. It's not worth the stress or guilt. Can you survive on 70%? I would Ig you could. I plan on asking to stop working as soon as it's too much. I'll get like 67% up to a year I think on fmla. 

I'm traveling because the last 2 years I've spent frozen in place. Either I was pregnant, trying to get pregnant, trying to stay pregnant, or miscarrying. I just want to live for once


----------



## Tasha

Sweet that sounds awful. Definitely try and get signed off.

Florida, I'm fine just plodding along. Thank you for asking. How are you doing?

Announcements we told my family at twelve weeks, mainly because I needed people to pick up my kids from school sometimes (I've a lot of appointments through out), they're the only ones who know though aside from DH's work (I've needed iron infusions etc so they need to know) x


----------



## blueblue

Hope - sorry your hospital are still being useless. The dreams sound really hard to deal with.

Florida - Sorry your MIL is a twit. we've told a few people, mostly because I'm having to take it really easy this time esp. after the bleeding and it's easier than cancelling/putting off events for a couple of months without saying why. We won't make a proper announcement until 20 weeks though, and even after that I will keep a low profile. Some friends know and they are being really supportive but giving us space :). Work know too, it was just easier as I'm getting less stress there now. I work through an agency so they don't have the maternity leave obligations so it's not too much of a problem.

We told my OH's family so they give us a break, also partly wanted them to know how hard it is when you're pregnant again and how it's a rollercoaster. Like you, I've spent the last couple of years getting pregnant, losing the baby, getting over, having lots of tests and trying to get pregnant again - it feels like it takes over your life and becomes your life. My MIL really means well, but she doesn't get it - the last loss was the only one where we saw them after and where I showed how devastated I was and it had only happened 5 weeks previously - she said to try not to think about it! Babies are the world to her, but losses are meant to be easy to get over.

Enjoy the cruise :). 

Hopeful - I can't handle fb either.

SweetV - try and get your dr to sign you off, it's a crazy workload. You need to do what's best for you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

SweetV said:


> dairy I had a lazy day today too. Love lazy days and got a much needed nap.
> 
> florida I'm jealous of all your travel plans. A cruise sounds lovely.
> 
> afm I'm seriously considering finding a doctor that will write me off work. My boss is a slave driver and I really feel that my previous losses and absolutely my preterm labour are partially due to 14 hour 6 day work weeks with no breaks. I'm always on my feet and often am not able to stop and eat. Yesterday was 12.5 hours with no lunch break the whole time my boss telling me I don't do enough and to work harder. I can't afford to just quit but I'm convinced that on this path again I'm doomed to fail. I am NOT a lazy person but 5 losses in 3 years and I just want to do everything I can. With my insurance I would be paid 70% of my wages if a doctor says I need the time off. The question is how early? At 11 weeks we have an inventory of stock at work. Last year I worked 120 hours both weeks the 2 weeks before (would be 10-11 weeks this year) and and overnight from 6pm to 9am day of. Do you think this sounds unreasonable?

Excuse me, but are you really asking if you are being unreasonable? That's slavery to me!
Find a doctor that can sign you off ASAP hun! And you are allowed no break at all??
You'll be in my thoughts,  I hope you can get away from that working environment pretty soon. Take care and try and rest whenever you can.


----------



## floridamomma

I didn't realize how that part about traveling sounded kind of rude. Sorry I get frustrated sometimes and I think about the last 2 1/2 years of my life and how much time I spent being depressed and crying and being the age that I am I really should be traveling and learning and exploring but instead I'm seeing a fertility doctor i
And am being poked and prodded and I should be getting more tattoos but I spend more time with people tell me I have great veins before they take more of my blood. But I keep going because I know in the end it'll all be worth it. Plus hopefully I'll still be pretty young when all the kids are out of the house so I'll just say goodbye to them and travel then LOL


----------



## SweetV

Florida - surviving off 70% would be tough but it's better than zero as my DH says if I don't do something I'm going to have to just quit, I don't think he understands that not having any $ would be just as stressful to me. I know exactly what you mean about travel. I can't tell you how many plans I have put off either because I was expecting to be pregnant or expecting to have a newborn and there comes a point where you just have to live. You didn't sound rude at all. 

Tasha - If I make it to 12 weeks I think I will have the biweekly appointments as well (another reason that work will become difficult). May I please ask are cervical checks transvaginal? My pprom had no known cause so they said IC (as I said before pretty sure the 14 hour days on my feet had something to do with it). I've had episodes of bleeding after tv us so they kind of scare me. 

blue - my MIL is the same. She means well and she is really the only person that talks about my losses but it's always at the most awkward times and she just doesn't seem to get it. 

Ummi - That's exactly what DH says. Any other time I'm happy to put in the hours. My boss and I (I'm the second in command) are known in our company as being the absolute best. It's really hard to put myself before my career but it's time. Thank you. 

Progesterone ladies - do any of you take a peanut free progesterone suppository? My doctor has struggled in the past to find one for me. Although I didn't have a reaction when I took it last time I'm peanut intolerant and just don't want to take any chances.


----------



## dairymomma

Sweet-I'd try to get signed off but if you can't, can they at least decrease your hours or allow you breaks if the dr says you need it? That's not fair for you, especially with your history, to be working that much. And on your progesterone question, I can't help much. I've only ever taken the oral Prometrium and it's peanut based. I know you can find creams made from yams but I'm not sure how the dosing would be if you went that route...

florida-I want to travel so badly too but I haven't because I'm so often in the first tri and I hate to be somewhere else if I were to start miscarrying. I nearly lost a baby on the trip home from my parents once and that was bad enough. Got home a 3 hours later, I was miscarrying. I don't want to go through that again. But I'm traveling next weekend and there's really no way I can get out of it. My mom is so looking forward to it (esp with my brother's situation being what it is, this trip will take her mind off things for a bit), my 94 year old grandma hasn't seen LO yet, and if this pg continues, this will be my only trip home for the rest of the year. I *think* I'll be okay because I've never m/c before 7 weeks and I'll only be 5 weeks at that point so I'm hoping things stay okay.

Afm-lines still darkening daily so I'm backing off from testing every day. The only reason I've done this much is because I have a pile of cheapies that will expire before I can use them again if I make it full term so I'm being positive/hopeful that I'll make it 9 months and using them up now. :haha: My only concern right now is that my cervix is really low. I checked it the day I had that spotting/discharge and it was high. The next day it was even higher and I couldn't hardly touch it. Haven't checked it since but this morning it felt like something was pressing on it so I decided to see where it was. Sure enough, it's down low. Feels like it's going to fall out almost. I know cervical position can change daily even at this point but it's bringing a bit of nerves because the last time it was this low, I m/c. :dohh: If it isn't one thing it's another when you are PARL.


----------



## SweetV

I would love to decrease my hours. My boss always says that he is ok with it but then just keeps piling work on me and tells me it's my fault I have to work so long. Work harder, work faster etc. I'm only scheduled for 8 hour days, never work less than 12 and I am damn good at my job. I'm also salaried which means no matter how much I work I get paid the same and it's the reason my boss gives all the work to me (every single other person except him and I are hourly). It also means I can't prove I don't take breaks. The head of HR is really good friends with my boss so I feel like if I went above him I'd be at risk of losing my job. 

I'm holding on to my last FRER (I'm not sure why really:haha:). I almost wish I had a few IC's around, I think I am going to do the digi next week though. Take confidence in those lines getting darker and (easier said than done I know) try not to stress about the cervix. Mine always seems really low and then some days I can't find it? :shrug:

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## petitpas

D, no phone? That's such a man's thing to suggest! :rofl: Crazy!

I couldn't live without mine. Mostly, I use it to send messages via whatsapp, viber or similar. I have an unlimited text allowance but hardly ever use it because the other message apps are so much more useful. You'll definitely need an Internet allowance on your plan and don't let your man talk you out of it! You can save on his phone ;)

Hi to everyone else :hi: I'm not keeping up well as it's been crazy busy with family visiting from afar.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy hold on to the line progression for now. Praying for you. And that's always been me too. Too early in pregnancy or expecting a lo. When I got to Vegas next month I'll be 11 weeks 17 weeks in May for the cruise and 20-23 weeks in June/July to go to California. I'm a regular jet setter this year lol


----------



## floridamomma

Sweet do what you can to either decrease your hours orgo ahead and take the leave. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - try not to worry too much, I know it's not easy with PARL. The lines darkening is good news :hugs:

Florida - you don't sound rude, it's very difficult when RPL takes over your life. We've put a lot off too.


----------



## Tia30

Hi Ladies,

Glad to read of the new bfps on here this week.

Squig - you are in my thoughts, I know how you must be feeling right now. The road to motherhood can be so difficult for some of us. 

Tasha/Hope - glad to read things are moving along nicely. 

AFM - well I am now 26 weeks pregnant. My bile acids rose out of the normal range last Thursday and baby's movements had slowed so I was admitted. Luckily by morning they had gone back to normal and she was wriggling and kicking me all over. So they let me home until tomorrow when I will be admitted back to hospital for a few weeks. 

My doc advises he is reluctant to prescribe me the urso acid if obstetric cholestasis does reoccur, and it is very likely it will as the stats are pretty high for reoccurrence. I am being tested weekly. If they hit 14 I could start the mess if he allows. Laurie died when they were 28 and it was the only abnormal result in all tests. For now I am waiting to see if the itch starts and trying to reduce fat in my diet to see if it helps the liver function. He has agreed to weekly screening but says I really need to go on symptoms more so than screening as they are more of an indication of the disease. 

Other than that it is just a waiting game, with each passing week her chances are better as long as they can detect any issues before anything bad happens. He is hoping to get me to 36 weeks but says to keep in mind that it could be 34 weeks or sooner so she may need to spend some time in NICU.

Also having screens for preeclampsia just to keep an eye on that. 

Fingers crossed the next 10 weeks fly in and my acid stays low. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## dan-o

SweetV said:


> Progesterone ladies - do any of you take a peanut free progesterone suppository? My doctor has struggled in the past to find one for me. Although I didn't have a reaction when I took it last time I'm peanut intolerant and just don't want to take any chances.

Cyclogest made by actavis in the UK is vegetable fat based. 200/400mg supps. I have to be careful as my eldest rainbow is nut allergic! X


----------



## Tasha

Sweetv, I'm there two times a week sometimes but it all picks up soon as my pre-eclampsia starts around now. They are transvaginal, I know that's scary when you've had bleeding before but if they suspect IC then they will be able to get a stitch in. Are you having one any way?

:hugs: Toa, a scary time for you. I'm glad they're keeping a close eye on both of you. Important that they keep an eye on your pre-eclampsia markers. RR the post-Mortem said there was undiagnosed pre-eclampsia x


----------



## Hope39

Tia

I'm glad they are keeping a proper eye on you hun and I hope the OC doesn't come back. As you say though it does have a high % for reoccurring if you've had it once 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Afm, back to spotting again so I'm on sofa rest again, least I get out of cooking Sunday dinner today :)


----------



## SweetV

Tia - Good luck with your diet! Although hospital stays are hard at least they will be able to monitor and provide immediate care when needed. 10 more weeks to 36!!

dan-o - I hope I am able to get that in Canada. They couldn't find anything the last go round but maybe if I give them the name they will be able to locate it for me. 

Tasha - they are going to monitor me for ic before doing a stitch. The hospital for that is farther away but I think depending on how I feel I may ask for weekly scans.


----------



## Tia30

Seeetv/Tasha, part of my protocol was having a stitch in at 13-14 weeks. Belts and braces approach is how my consultant describes it. 

I haven't technically got IC but the shape of my womb puts more pressure of the cervix as baby grows and also means the uterus is unstable. 

The procedure wasn't too bad, kind of used to it now I've had it twice. Was dreading having it removed but it was fine, mind you I think I was in too much shock to feel anything when I had it removed last time.

The thing I dislike most about the stitch is the antibiotics I have to take every 4 weeks to stop infection setting in. I was on flagnl and erthromycn last time but they havw replaced the erythromycin with amoxycillan because of its links to obstetric cholestasis. And the fact I ended up with the disease means I defo should not have that anti-biotic. They didn't even know about the advice.


----------



## SweetV

part of me wants them to just do it. I know the stitch if put in preventatively works better than an emergency stitch when the cervix starts shortening. 

The infection would scare me endlessly.


----------



## Tasha

Keep resting Hope. :hugs:

SweetV, I think I would too if I was you. I don't have IC but have scans for cervix change every two weeks. Prematurity clinic is fab though, they tell me to just come any Monday I want for a scan if I'm worried :)

Tia, that seems like a good idea. I had erthromycin for two weeks when my waters broke with H, that was vile.


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - that's amazing that they let you come when you feel you need to. I won't be transferred to the high risk doctor until 12 weeks and I haven't made it to 12 without complications since A was born so I have no idea what their protocol is. It is about 45min-1hr away so that will convince me I don't need to go as often as my mind will convince me I do.


----------



## Tasha

Yeah they're fabulous. Helps that the head of reproductive stuff is my consultant and he's the head of Prem clinic too. So well looked after. Hopefully it will be the same for you. We need it after everything, don't we?


----------



## Tia30

Yes Hope, like Tasha says get those feet up and don't move a muscle unless you absolutely must. 

Sweetv - the infection scares me too. They have already picked up strep b. I'm having regular doppler scan and anti-biotics should stay on top of the infections. I did discuss not having the stitch but he said it was better to be safe than sorry. 

Yep stay away from that antibiotic, there are safer alternatives xx


----------



## SweetV

We absolutely do need to be looked after and our mental health is just as important as the physical!

I think I will push for the better safe than sorry approach. Much better to say "guess I didn't need that" than "should have got the stitch sooner". 
Feet up sounds fabulous Hope I would take that advice!


----------



## Hope39

Feet are up, PJ's on and OH is cooking tea :) I want toad in the hole and he refusing to cook it though :(


----------



## Tia30

He should be cooking you exactly what you like, saying that at least he can cook. 

Roast lamb for me today courtesy of my mother, who is also making me spag bol for lunch tom before I head to the hosp. Yum. 

Then it will be hospital food 

Glad to hear your feet are up Hope. 

SweetV - I think it would be worth discussing with them. 

And absolutely Tasha, they do need to look after us xx


----------



## Hope39

He is a really good cook tbf and does the majority of the cooking in our house so I can't complain really. I am normally working so he does tea most days 

Mum dinners are always the best TIa (apart from OH mum, lol)

Eurgh to hospital food, I suppose it's a case of grin and bare it, it's only 10w!! Only :) I'm hoping it flies for you 

X


----------



## Tia30

Mums dinners are the best. 

It won't be long til I'm saying the same to you about hosp food.

thank goodness they have wifi!


----------



## SweetV

Hospital food sucks. The hospital that I was in for bed rest at least had a seperate menu for expecting mothers which tbh shows how bad it is for everybody else. 

Mom food is the best. Just wait. In 10-20 years or so somebody will be saying that about your food :).


----------



## Hope39

Mine will be saying Dad dinners are the best , lol


----------



## wookie130

Tia and Hope...:hugs:

Tia, I had OC during my first rainbow pregnancy, and by some miracle of God, I didn't have it during my pregnancy with Oscar. It's torturous, really. Ugh, that itching is relentless. I thought I would rip the soles right off my feet, and the skin right off my hands. I was on the medication, and that did help tremendously.


----------



## Tia30

Wookie - hopefully I'll be lucky too, fingers crossed. Thanks for sharing, good to hear something positive about OC. 

That's a nice image SweetV. They just give you the same menu at thr hosp. It's all so tasteless...

The hosp is an hour away from where we love so I'm not sure how often people will pop in.


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-hope the spotting goes away for good here and glad your DH is pitching in to help. 

AFM-Lines are still darkening but not overly fast so my molar fears are nearly gone. Tuesday's beta will put them to rest completely I think. MS is stronger too so even though I've had one teeny tiny dab of pink or red the last two mornings when I wipe, I'm not worried at all. And I'm finding a very big downside to finding out earlier rather than later...I've known for almost a week that I'm pg again but I'm barely 4 weeks! I feel like I should be closing in on 12! :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Oasis717

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm 3 weeks 6 days pregnant straight after a 6 week loss last month, I've had 6 losses at nearly 13 weeks, 11 weeks, 6 weeks and 3 CP's. I'm trying to be positive but its so hard as I have few symptoms (as with all my losses compared to my healthy pregnancies) and beige cm started yest so I'm trying not to get ahead of myself, my tests kinda stopped getting darker and took awhile to darken last month and seem OK ATM but I know that could change xxx


----------



## Hope39

Welcome Oasis , fingers crossed your little one sticks 

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Tia30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Glad to read of the new bfps on here this week.
> 
> Squig - you are in my thoughts, I know how you must be feeling right now. The road to motherhood can be so difficult for some of us.
> 
> Tasha/Hope - glad to read things are moving along nicely.
> 
> AFM - well I am now 26 weeks pregnant. My bile acids rose out of the normal range last Thursday and baby's movements had slowed so I was admitted. Luckily by morning they had gone back to normal and she was wriggling and kicking me all over. So they let me home until tomorrow when I will be admitted back to hospital for a few weeks.
> 
> My doc advises he is reluctant to prescribe me the urso acid if obstetric cholestasis does reoccur, and it is very likely it will as the stats are pretty high for reoccurrence. I am being tested weekly. If they hit 14 I could start the mess if he allows. Laurie died when they were 28 and it was the only abnormal result in all tests. For now I am waiting to see if the itch starts and trying to reduce fat in my diet to see if it helps the liver function. He has agreed to weekly screening but says I really need to go on symptoms more so than screening as they are more of an indication of the disease.
> 
> Other than that it is just a waiting game, with each passing week her chances are better as long as they can detect any issues before anything bad happens. He is hoping to get me to 36 weeks but says to keep in mind that it could be 34 weeks or sooner so she may need to spend some time in NICU.
> 
> Also having screens for preeclampsia just to keep an eye on that.
> 
> Fingers crossed the next 10 weeks fly in and my acid stays low.
> 
> Good luck everyone x

I wAs admitted to hospital 2 weeks before I had my rainbow and I enjoyed every minute of it! (Transverse lie)

The food wasn't too bad at all. 3 meals a day brought to my room, no housework, no school run, no washing, just me and my bump. It was wonderful! 

Plus the added comfort of being in the best place for my baby. Checked every day, twice a day, really outs your mind at ease.
Becks, big hugs, come back and share with us xx


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you Hope, I really hope so too. Xxx
Lisa its been v painful with Tanya due the same day as my lo would have been its been v hard seeing the updates but hopefully I can come back soon. Hope you're OK miss you all xx


----------



## Tia30

Welcome Oasis, fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you. 

Well I've been in and out of hosp throughout so far, and unfortunately can't say I enjoy it. Particularly as it's am hours drive from my friends and family. 

I prob wouldn't mind if I had to go there for just 2 weeks before birth, but 10 weeks is a long time, unless of course she's born before 36 weeks, but hopefully she will be ok.

I also hate the ward I'm on as I gave birth to my daugther there and delivering a stillborn baby doesn't leave you with happy memories of the hospital. 

But hey ho we'd all go to the moon and back to bring home a baby wouldn't we.

keep resting Hope xx


----------



## floridamomma

I am chugging along Tasha. My final milestone is 8+4 next Monday so here's hoping all will be well next Friday and I'll be 9 weeks for the first time since 2009 when I had my little boy. 
So many ladies have to be admitted to the hospital.xxx I hope it goes smoothly. Imagine it as a vacation from all work with terrible food but a vacation none the less. I hope this is what you ladies need to bring home those little rainbows.xxx

Afm not feeling much. Still exhausted some days. No symptoms but I've never had any this pregnancy. I didn't have any my first two pregnancies either though. And I have a 8 and 6yr old. Oh to be young and naive. I miss when pregnancy was all cute and fun. I'll probably pay for a private scan next Friday evening as I'll be 9 weeks


----------



## dancareoi

Oasis717 said:


> Thank you Hope, I really hope so too. Xxx
> Lisa its been v painful with Tanya due the same day as my lo would have been its been v hard seeing the updates but hopefully I can come back soon. Hope you're OK miss you all xx

I can understand that Becks. I'm always stalking this thread, so will be here if you need me. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

dancareoi said:


> Tia30 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Glad to read of the new bfps on here this week.
> 
> Squig - you are in my thoughts, I know how you must be feeling right now. The road to motherhood can be so difficult for some of us.
> 
> Tasha/Hope - glad to read things are moving along nicely.
> 
> AFM - well I am now 26 weeks pregnant. My bile acids rose out of the normal range last Thursday and baby's movements had slowed so I was admitted. Luckily by morning they had gone back to normal and she was wriggling and kicking me all over. So they let me home until tomorrow when I will be admitted back to hospital for a few weeks.
> 
> My doc advises he is reluctant to prescribe me the urso acid if obstetric cholestasis does reoccur, and it is very likely it will as the stats are pretty high for reoccurrence. I am being tested weekly. If they hit 14 I could start the mess if he allows. Laurie died when they were 28 and it was the only abnormal result in all tests. For now I am waiting to see if the itch starts and trying to reduce fat in my diet to see if it helps the liver function. He has agreed to weekly screening but says I really need to go on symptoms more so than screening as they are more of an indication of the disease.
> 
> Other than that it is just a waiting game, with each passing week her chances are better as long as they can detect any issues before anything bad happens. He is hoping to get me to 36 weeks but says to keep in mind that it could be 34 weeks or sooner so she may need to spend some time in NICU.
> 
> Also having screens for preeclampsia just to keep an eye on that.
> 
> Fingers crossed the next 10 weeks fly in and my acid stays low.
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> I wAs admitted to hospital 2 weeks before I had my rainbow and I enjoyed every minute of it! (Transverse lie)
> 
> The food wasn't too bad at all. 3 meals a day brought to my room, no housework, no school run, no washing, just me and my bump. It was wonderful!
> 
> Plus the added comfort of being in the best place for my baby. Checked every day, twice a day, really outs your mind at ease.
> Becks, big hugs, come back and share with us xxClick to expand...

I think a 2 week hospital stay would be bareable but a 10w stay feels like a prison sentence 

When I was in with isaac the food was pretty awful, gluten free menu for me so there isn't as much choice and I doubt I be lucky enough to get my own room , I should imagine I would be on a ward 

The only comfort would be that I am in the best place if something was to go wrong and getting baby checked would put my mind at ease a little but no one can predict an abruption because they just happen 

Xx


----------



## Hope39

floridamomma said:


> I am chugging along Tasha. My final milestone is 8+4 next Monday so here's hoping all will be well next Friday and I'll be 9 weeks for the first time since 2009 when I had my little boy.
> So many ladies have to be admitted to the hospital.xxx I hope it goes smoothly. Imagine it as a vacation from all work with terrible food but a vacation none the less. I hope this is what you ladies need to bring home those little rainbows.xxx
> 
> Afm not feeling much. Still exhausted some days. No symptoms but I've never had any this pregnancy. I didn't have any my first two pregnancies either though. And I have a 8 and 6yr old. Oh to be young and naive. I miss when pregnancy was all cute and fun. I'll probably pay for a private scan next Friday evening as I'll be 9 weeks

I be taking my work with me sadly, I'm the bread winner in our household and I would lose all my clients if I couldn't carry on 

Don't forget steroids mask pregnancy symptoms hun, I had no symptoms with isaac and no symptoms this pregnancy either . It was only when I came off the steroids Completely at 14w that I had sickness and nausea for about 2 weeks 

Make the most of not feeling poorly

X


----------



## Oasis717

dancareoi said:


> Oasis717 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Hope, I really hope so too. Xxx
> Lisa its been v painful with Tanya due the same day as my lo would have been its been v hard seeing the updates but hopefully I can come back soon. Hope you're OK miss you all xx
> 
> I can understand that Becks. I'm always stalking this thread, so will be here if you need me. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Lisa at least for now my coloured cm and cramping seems to be going away, grateful for any improvement! Xx


----------



## blueblue

Tia - I hope the acid stays low and the next 10 weeks fly by without any issues. :hugs:

Hope - hopefully the spotting will stop soon, don't move from the sofa until it does. Hope you got him to cook the toad in the hole. 10 weeks is a very long in hospital, at least you know you'll be regularly monitored but it is a lot to go through :hugs:

Dairy - glad the molar worries are going. Finding out early is a downside, I found out at about 3w3d this time and it does feel like ages.

Oasis - welcome :)

Florida - glad everything is going well, good luck with your next scan.

The bleeding has slowed down, it's now (TMI) like brown string occasionally, has anyone else had this? I still have stronger pregnancy symptoms than last time, I've had it for about 3 weeks and I haven't started to miscarry so hoping everything is ok. I also bled before I had a positive scan. I have another this week so will find out then.


----------



## Oasis717

Tia30 said:


> Welcome Oasis, fingers crossed for a sticky bean for you.
> 
> Well I've been in and out of hosp throughout so far, and unfortunately can't say I enjoy it. Particularly as it's am hours drive from my friends and family.
> 
> I prob wouldn't mind if I had to go there for just 2 weeks before birth, but 10 weeks is a long time, unless of course she's born before 36 weeks, but hopefully she will be ok.
> 
> I also hate the ward I'm on as I gave birth to my daugther there and delivering a stillborn baby doesn't leave you with happy memories of the hospital.
> 
> But hey ho we'd all go to the moon and back to bring home a baby wouldn't we.
> 
> keep resting Hope xx

Thank you, just taking it a day at a time. I really hate hospitals I always want to leave asap but totally agree anything it takes, I hope it goes really quickly for you xxx


----------



## Tasha

Welcome oasis. I'm sorry for your loses. Fingers tightly crossed for this pregnancy.

Tia :hugs: hun. I couldn't cope with ten weeks but I understand it's not a choice. I hope it goes smoothly and quickly. I will come and see you, if you want.

:hugs: Florida, milestones are hard! Everything crossed for nine weeks.

Hope, I'm sure that butt is stuck to the sofa!

Blue, I hope it stops completely. 

I'm hoping I've not missed any one. In a bit of a frazzle. No movements since last night, scan in just over an hour.


----------



## Hope39

Blue it sounds like what I had at 6w and having now at 10w

I didn't have bright red blood it was dark red but I only get that when I'm up and about on my feetand only when I wipe with toilet paper, not enough to even make it on a pad. 

Mine was all brown and stringy this morning so seems to be settling again.

As I said I had this at 6w and I've had 3 good scans since, and I've got it exactly 4wks later so might be cycle related (that's what I'm hoping). I will find out for sure tomorrow . I've had no dark red today x


----------



## Hope39

Wakey wakey Rudi! Scan days are stressful enough as it is without rudi going to sleep on you for the morning 

Have you tried fizzy and chocolate ? I bet he would like some McDonald's chips dipped in milkshake , ha ha 

X


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-hope that bubs wakes up and gives you a good old boot to let you know things are okay. Good luck for your scan too!

For those with the bleeding-glad to see things are settling down. 

On the hospital stay, I think I'm like hope. I could handle a two week stay but a couple month stay? Not so much. We get decent food at my delivery hospital though and you order off a menu you can pick what you want. My only complaints are portions are seriously child-sized so you need 2 entrees to make one adult meal (one portion of spaghetti bolognese for an adult was 1/3 cup.) and you are limited to how much you can order each time. Can't order more than two sides at a time for example so no ordering a roll, a side salad, and a fruit cup all at once. But you can order as often as you like so I just eat about 5 times a day instead of 3. :haha: And if nothing else, I send DH to the grocery story next door to get me something else. :haha: But food aside, I do enjoy my stay for the most part. No kids hollering for Mom every 2 seconds, no housework to do, and I can watch all the TV I want.

Oasis-welcome. I don't know your story so forgive me if I'm being intrusive but have you had any testing done? Are you on any meds this time? fx this is your sticky rainbow bean.

AFM-I've never been so happy to be so sick. Not puking (yet anyway) but I feel nauseated quite a bit and I'm tired all the time. Can't wait for my beta tomorrow to see what my numbers are doing. But lines are still nice and dark. I think I've taken my tests as far as they can go at this point so I'm done testing. I have one FRER and 5 cheapies left so I'm pretty proud that I'm stopping without doing any more. :haha: Might use them for announcements just to get rid of them but I'm not watching progression anymore.


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - thanks, I hope everything is ok and your scan goes well today :hugs:

Hope - I hope you are taking it really easy at the moment and being waited on hand and foot! I'm glad it's settled down today, it could be cycle related if it's every few weeks, good luck with your scan tomorrow. :hugs: Mine has been very briefly red (on the first day it happened), then dark red on scan day, then after that it's been dark brown and finally as it's slowing down just the occasional brown stringy when I wipe.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - glad you are getting the symptoms, hope the beta numbers are great tomorrow x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tia and hope: I hope that the hospital stay goes as best as possible. Not funny I imagine, but necessary. Just like hope said knowing that your babies will be in the best place to be taken care of might help a little. 

Blue: glad the bleeding is easing down. 

Oasis: so happy to see you here! Well, in a way... I wish you wouldn't have to join a parl thread. But this one is a great place for support.
I don't know if you remember me, I started on the October 2013 thread but had to leave sooner than expected. Your rainbow is gorgeous by the way and I hope this one is your 2nd rainbow on its way!


----------



## Oasis717

Hi dairymomma and thank you for asking, I had a loss at nearly 13 weeks in 2012 followed in sep 2012 by a loss at 11 weeks, cp in Nov 2012 then fell pregnant with my youngest in Jan 2013 and spent the first trimester terrified! But he was just perfect I had a cp in March last year and July another cp, I've just had a loss at 6 weeks last month, I had a scan at 5 wks plus 3 days and there was just a tiny sac, I don't think things ever got past that stage. My tests took days to darken and by 6 weeks still weren't as dark as control so I knew things weren't OK. I've not tested today but I will tomorrow, its so hard not to test but equally if the lines the same or lighter I worry so..... I had blood tests right before my son just for simple things like clotting disorders etc, all clear. My new doc refuses any tests inc early scans! So I self referred to the epu last month. I'm so glad you feel ill (in the nicest way and lots of luck for your beta tomorrow xxx


----------



## Oasis717

Ummi2boyz said:


> Tia and hope: I hope that the hospital stay goes as best as possible. Not funny I imagine, but necessary. Just like hope said knowing that your babies will be in the best place to be taken care of might help a little.
> 
> Blue: glad the bleeding is easing down.
> 
> Oasis: so happy to see you here! Well, in a way... I wish you wouldn't have to join a parl thread. But this one is a great place for support.
> I don't know if you remember me, I started on the October 2013 thread but had to leave sooner than expected. Your rainbow is gorgeous by the way and I hope this one is your 2nd rainbow on its way!

Oh wow ummi of course I remember you hello! You're 33 weeks amazing I'm so so happy for you, thank you he is our little star, id love to think this is my 2nd rainbow but I can't let myself get excited yet, so many disappointments. Yes someone recommended this thread to me and said all the ladies were so lovely xxxx


----------



## mowat

Good luck to everyone with scans and tests coming up---seems like there is a lot going on lately! Thinking positive thoughts for everyone.

Woke up feeling really nauseous today. Just hoping it's not early labour. Not prepared mentally or in any other way yet either!


----------



## blueblue

Mowat - hope everything is ok with you and it's not early labour :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Hope39 said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> I am chugging along Tasha. My final milestone is 8+4 next Monday so here's hoping all will be well next Friday and I'll be 9 weeks for the first time since 2009 when I had my little boy.
> So many ladies have to be admitted to the hospital.xxx I hope it goes smoothly. Imagine it as a vacation from all work with terrible food but a vacation none the less. I hope this is what you ladies need to bring home those little rainbows.xxx
> 
> Afm not feeling much. Still exhausted some days. No symptoms but I've never had any this pregnancy. I didn't have any my first two pregnancies either though. And I have a 8 and 6yr old. Oh to be young and naive. I miss when pregnancy was all cute and fun. I'll probably pay for a private scan next Friday evening as I'll be 9 weeks
> 
> I be taking my work with me sadly, I'm the bread winner in our household and I would lose all my clients if I couldn't carry on
> 
> Don't forget steroids mask pregnancy symptoms hun, I had no symptoms with isaac and no symptoms this pregnancy either . It was only when I came off the steroids Completely at 14w that I had sickness and nausea for about 2 weeks
> 
> Make the most of not feeling poorly
> 
> XClick to expand...

I keep remembering you said that Hope. It's been my saving grace. Glad you will be in the best place for the little one. I was the main bread winner though dh worked my pay checked carried us. It had since changed. I hope it's not too much for you but may serve as a good distraction.


----------



## loeylo

Welcome to all the newbies and new bfp's. Only got time for a quick update (I'm so behind on this thread now so apologies that I am not commenting individually!) 

I had my third scan today, baby measuring 8+2 which is on track by lmp and first scan - my last scan had me measuring ahead. Baby was kicking and wiggling away and it's little heart was going really fast :) this is the furthest on good scan I have ever had so it was quite amazing! Even my partner was awestruck!


----------



## newlywedtzh

awesome news loeylo! I was wondering how things were going.

Stalking for Tasha... hoping her scan went well


----------



## Tasha

Mowat :hugs: I think you don't ever feel mentally prepared.

Loey fabulous news.

Florida same as hope really, no symptoms on steroids and none since. 

Thank you newly. It was okay, baby had a hb (at one point I really thought it wouldn't), cervix was fine but baby didn't move at all in it. Hasn't all day. Growth scan on Wednesday, hopefully I get lots of kicks between now and then x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

I think I'm all caught up...

Tasha, anxious to hear how your scan went today.

mowat, I'm sorry you're not feeling great today. Hoping baby stays in there a bit longer.

Hope, I'm sorry you've had crappy dreams regarding Isaac's doctor. That's not fun at all.

loeylo, congrats on a wonderful scan!! 

SweetV, I'm 14 weeks today, so assuming my pains have been round ligament pain possibly? I've had them here and there for about a week. I would definently see what can be done with your work hours. If it's taking time off or them being lowered for you. You can't work like that.

florida, I officially decided to announce my pregnancy at 12 weeks after my last scan. It was scary to do it, almost like I felt I would jinx it. But I'm glad I did. So glad you are so close to your milestone!! You're going to pass it this time by a lot!!

Hope, my belly is starting to show too. But it kind of just looks like I ate a few too many cheeseburgers. LOL!! Stay rested and I hope your spotting stops.

dairy, that's funny you're having cartoon like dreams. Maybe it's because you're pregnant and they're kid related. Haha!! I totally understand what you mean by not being that far along, but feeling like you've been pregnant FOREVER!! I found out this time around at 9dpo, so I swear it's been 9 months already!! LOL!!

Tia, I'm so sorry you have had a scare, but I'm glad the baby is doing well. I pray things will continue to be good for you and the time goes by quickly.

Oasis, welcome and I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. Praying this is your rainbow.

blue, I hope your spotting quits completely and all is well. Hang in there.

AFM: 14 weeks today. I can't believe it!! My next appointment is on the 19th. 10 more days!! I don't get a scan that I'm aware of and won't until my gender/anatomy scan at 22 weeks I don't think?? My doctor waits until 22 weeks to make sure we can clearly see the gender. But at this next appointment we are getting it set up to have my blood drawn to check for chromosomal abnormalities and they are re-checking my anticardiolipin antibodies (blood clotting) because I've had it checked twice and it was in the indeterminite range meaning, it wasn't positive for it, but wasn't technically negative either and they want to make sure it doesn't move into the positive range or they may put me on Lovenox because I also am heterozygous for Factor V Leiden. But if it remains in the indeterminite range, then I'll just keep taking my baby aspirin once a day along with my omega 3's which also naturally thin your blood. This past week was really rough for me anxiety wise. I've been freaking myself out about my Factor V Leiden and it causing blood clots in the placenta or cord. I need to stay off of Google. It says most women with it have completely normal pregnancies, my mom, aunt and some other ladies in my family being some of those people...I just always assume the worst is going to happen to me. :dohh: Plus I try to tell myself, I've never had a blood clot in 31 years and I was also on birth control which ups the risk by quite a bit for over 10 years and never had a blood clot. I probably am worrying myself for absolutely no reason at all. UGH, I don't know why I do this to myself. But maybe I'm worried for a legit reason, who knows. This is really hard for me. :cry:


----------



## newlywedtzh

mowat said:


> Good luck to everyone with scans and tests coming up---seems like there is a lot going on lately! Thinking positive thoughts for everyone.
> 
> Woke up feeling really nauseous today. Just hoping it's not early labour. Not prepared mentally or in any other way yet either!

Mowat you better get ready!! lol those babies are coming!! I remember when you first joined the thread with this pregnancy- time has flown! So happy for you!

Glad all is well Tasha- were the techs concerned at all about the lack of movement? How was growth?


----------



## newlywedtzh

woops sorry just read that this was a cervix scan in your ticker. I'm sure everything is fine. My OB told me before 24 weeks, their brains aren't developed enough to have real patterns of movement yet and to not feel anything for a couple of days at a time is pretty normal. I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Hope39

Great news on scan loeylo :)

Mrs R - I'm pretty sure Tasha had her first two children before having Leiden factor v diagnosed , stay away from Google!! It's not healthy, lol

Mowat - it really has flown quickly 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Google is HORRIBLE Hope!!! I need to be banned!!


----------



## Hope39

I rarely Google, Ive got enough to worry about without adding to it unnecessary xx

You should Really try not too otherwise you won't enjoy any of your pregnancy x


----------



## SweetV

blue - I'm glad that the bleeding has slowed down for you and that your symptoms are strong :hugs:

Hope - My mom had her "period" through almost her entire pregnancy. I was a bad bladder infection until she was approx. 6 months. Every 4 weeks she would bleed and I was a perfectly healthy baby. Fx that's all it is. 

Dairy - Glad to hear you are feeling confident enough to stop testing!

Mowat - sorry to hear you aren't feeling that great! I hope you start to feel more prepared in the upcoming weeks. 

loeylo - Yay for good scans! Congrats on 8 + 2!!

Tasha :hugs: We all have days that we want to do nothing. Fx baby is having a lazy day. Glad the scan went well. 

Mrs R. - Stay off Dr Google! He never has a good diagnosis!! My ob didn't do gender until after 20 weeks as well. With the high risk clinic I will have scans bi weekly from 12 weeks so I'm thinking they may be able to tell me early. :shrug:

afm bit of a freak out this morning. All plans of I am going to make this a normal pregnancy went out the window and I found myself on the phone with the high risk clinic at 7 am. I go in tomorrow for bloods and if all looks good a consultation later in the week. i think it's a great opportunity to talk about my work issues and see what they think as well as getting reassurance that I obviously need. Feeling a lot more confident this afternoon!!!


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - glad your scan went well, hope everything is ok with the growth scan this week

Loeylo - congratulations! That's great news.

Mrs R - stay away from google! I find it is sometimes reassuring, but if you are anxious anyway, the bad bits will stick in your mind. 

SweetV - glad you are feeling better about work issues.

I had a show of red blood last night which disappeared and later went dark, it always freaks me out when it's red. Hoping everything will be ok at scan this week, I've never had 2 good scans in a row and really hope this time breaks the spell


----------



## Oasis717

Blue I really hope your next scan goes OK, wishing you luck, I had a small bleed at 9 weeks with my youngest and a scan that day showed he was fine, its hard not to worry I know xxxx


----------



## blueblue

Oasis - thank you, I hope everything is going well for you x


----------



## Oasis717

Thanks hunni, I'm in limbo really no symptoms but tests aren't getting lighter ATM, will test again this aft, I hate not knowing its so hard isn't it! Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-how are you doing today? Any movement from Rudy yet?

blue-red is never an easy sight to see but I saw lots of it with LO. I had so much of it that I broke down in full out snot-nose, ugly-face, red-eyed sobbing in front of my mother in law and 2 of my sister in laws because I was so scared. I think it made them realize just how hard the pg was for me at that point because the next week they made Dh take me on an all day date (we even went to a FANCY restaurant-5 course meal fancy) and cleaned my house from top to bottom while we were gone. PARL is hard enough but when you add bleeding/spotting into the mix, it makes for a pressure cooker of emotion. It's okay to have a wobble. We understand. 

MrsR-I agree. Stay away from Google. I made the mistake of looking up molar pg and caused myself unnecessary grief. I've since stayed away and just let myself start enjoying my pregnancy. We've all learned that any number of things can go wrong during pg and it's not good for you or baby to worry about every single one of them. You'll only worry yourself sick. So step away from Dr. Google and just settle in for the long haul. 

AFM-I did do my last FRER this morning but only because I wanted to get rid of it.:haha: There's still progression so I'm happy. Don't even feel tempted to buy more. Beta today and doubling from last week would put me at 240 yesterday so I'm FX it's around 300 today. Can always hope its higher though, right?


----------



## blueblue

dairy - thanks for your wise words again, I think I'd go crazy if I didn't have all the amazing ladies on here who understand what PARL is like. I've learnt so much from here and the RM thread. I'm glad your HCG levels are rising well :hugs:

Hope - I hope your scan went well today.


----------



## SweetV

blue - I hope your scan goes well for you :thumbup:

oasis - my symptoms seem to come and go. It's a weird feeling to wish to be sick/tired/hormonal, but with pal those symptoms are comforting.

dairy - I have one FRER left too and keep thinking I will just use it. I think it's good until next year so I'm just going to hold on to it for now. 

Tasha - also waiting on an update.

afm: had my betas done this morning at the high risk clinic. I know they are going to ask me to come back in 2 days to check the numbers are increasing but I think I will hold off as long as I can. I'm already stressed waiting for today's numbers and counting the days until they will give me an ultrasound. I promised myself I wasn't going to do this. :shrug:


----------



## Tasha

Dairy, fingers crossed for 300+ :)

Sweet, it's easy to promise yourself but so hard to do. We want this so bad. :hugs:

No movements, heading towards 48 hours now.


----------



## floridamomma

Blue praying it's nothing. I had blood with my oldest. She's 8 and a handful.
Dairy hoping beta is high
Tasha hugs I'm sure the lo is just resting. Do you have a tilted uterus? 
Oasis fingers crossed for you hon
Afm I saw my ob for my first prenatal visit. I have a scan in 2 weeks and a appt in 4. I'll be 10 weeks at the scan. Feeling ok as I was going to pay for a private scan next week anyway. So in just chugging along


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - you have another scan tomorrow? I know they said with A. that he was kicking my placenta and that's why I could feel him infrequently. 

Florida - I hope your scan goes well and that the 2 weeks flies by.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Tasha, you have another scan soon right? Hoping baby is just resting and or kicking in a direction you're not feeling. Please update us when you know more. :hugs:

florida, I'm glad things are going smoothly for you.

Hope, yeah I need to ban myself from Google. Going to force myself to do that.

SweetV, that would be great if you got to find out the gender sooner rather than later!! I'm sorry you're worrying. I totally know how that feels!! Just so you know, my betas did not double in about 62 hours and I'm now 14 weeks. I completely panicked and figured that meant I would mc any day. I went from 802 to 1250 in 62 hours. I was terrified. But here I am at 14 weeks and 1 day. So don't freak yourself out if they don't increase like you want them to. If your doctor isn't concerned, you shouldn't be either. But for peace of mind I hope they skyrocket!! 

blue, you are so right when you say it's only the bad things I remember from Google. It can tell me my risks of certain things are minimal and I'm like "but there's a risk and it will happen to me!" LOL!! I'm praying your next scan goes great again and you can relax and know baby is growing. 

Oasis, I tested WAY to much when I found out I was pregnant and I wish I hadn't because I freaked myself out. I had those digital ones that give you the weeks estimater as well and I got to 3+ and then a day or two later took another one and it went back to 2-3 and I was sure I was losing the baby. Well here I am at 14 weeks 1 day today and baby has been just fine. You know you're pregnant...you can't trust a test to tell you anything else. :thumbup:

dairy, thank you...that's what I'm going to do. If your # doesn't double perfectly, don't panic. As I told SweetV, mine did not double and they were taken 62 hours apart and I freaked out. But I'm 14 weeks 1 day today and everything has been fine. So your betas won't always be perfect and it doesn't mean anything is wrong. 

AFM: STAYING OFF OF GOOGLE!! It's only freaked me out more because all I see is the bad stuff when if I was to really pay attention, my odds of having something bad happen are extremely low even with my blood clotting disorder because it's a minimal one. So I need to relax and trust that if my doctor and blood doctor feel it's not enough of a concern to put me on actual blood thinners, than that's the best choice for my situation. Plus my doctor is going to check to make sure my levels don't increase because I am pregnant and if they do, then we'll go from there. I have to trust that my doctor will do what is the very best for myself and my baby. So I need to stop looking things up. :dohh: Thank you ladies for your advice and support. I'm a MAJOR worry wart, if you haven't figured that out by now!! LOL!! :haha:


----------



## Hope39

Oasis717 said:


> Thanks hunni, I'm in limbo really no symptoms but tests aren't getting lighter ATM, will test again this aft, I hate not knowing its so hard isn't it! Xx

Do we have another poas addict joining parl :wacko:

I don't know how you ladies do it, i find being pregnant torcherous enough as it is without the added stress

My motto use to be that poas wasnt going to prevent me from having a mc so what was the point in stressing myself out over lines :rofl:

Well i have had my scan and happy to report little one was doing just fine, no idea where the bleed was coming from so all good here :thumbup:


----------



## 3chords

Hi all,

Is it ok for me to join? I feel like I am going crazy and not many people I can talk to.

I had one early loss in September 2013, to me a chemical because it happened just before 6 weeks and I never even had an ultrasound. Then last July we had a MMC diagnosed at just over 10 weeks. That was devastating because we saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks. My symptoms had gone but I was trying to convince myself that it happens to some women as they approach the end of the first tri. They think the baby died sometime around 8-8.5 weeks.

Today I am just 5w5d. I have better beta numbers than I've ever had. And this embryo (or embryos?) are PGS normal - we had their chromosomes sequenced. 85% of miscarriages are for chromosomal issues so I hope and pray that this time we have a sticky.


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome 3chords. Having normal genetics helps a whole lot. Have you had any testing done? Good luck and hoping this us your rainbow baby.


----------



## blueblue

sweet - hope the betas are going up. I also get stressed re: hospital.

Tasha - hope everything is ok with your LO

Hope - great news about your scan

3Chords - welcome, glad your betas are good, fingers crossed for a sticky this time


----------



## floridamomma

Mrs R don't say that &#65533;&#65533; lol. I'll feel like I'm not worried enough lol
Ob said I'm weaning off progesterone and steroids between 12-14 weeks. And she doesn't think I need lovenox after 12 weeks because I take baby aspirin. That's never done anything for me. She also said any benefits the lovenox will have will diminish by week 12. She said it's hard to tell what's necessary and what isn't due to all the meds Im taking.she also talked to my dh about fine thing that's been bugging him. He's white and I'm black. He's afraid the differences in our genetic make up don't match. My ob said it's Sort of like my body thinks the DNA is so different it's almost thinking it's a parasite or something. I would need immuglobin therapy if that's the case. But she doesn't believe it is. Way to make a girl feel confident. I don't need anything to start googling lol


----------



## floridamomma

Hope glad the lo is doing wellxx


----------



## 3chords

floridamomma said:


> Welcome 3chords. Having normal genetics helps a whole lot. Have you had any testing done? Good luck and hoping this us your rainbow baby.

Thanks.

I've had pretty much every test in the book.

Recurrent miscarriage panel showed an anti-thrombin III deficiency, so I take daily fragmin injections to thin my blood. 

We've also had anti-sperm antibodies tested, DNA fragmentation testing, karyotyping and they are all normal. When we did IVF this time we only got 2 normal embryos out of 20 eggs retrieved so that confirmed the theory that for us it is an egg quality issue.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hope, that's great!!! I'm so glad your scan went good and baby is doing just fine!!

3chords, welcome and I'm so sorry for your losses. My betas were really low with my 2 mcs and then with this one that I'm currently 14 weeks and a day with my betas were the highest they've ever been too. So that's a great sign!! Praying this is your rainbow!!


----------



## mowat

Well, nauseous again this morning so I guess it's just a new pregnancy symptom and not labour. Phew! Guess I can remain in denial for a few more days. Had a doctor's appointment this morning and found out my two favourite doctors are away for the next two weeks. Now I have to hold in the babies!

Good news on the scan Hope!

Any news Tash? Everything crossed for you.

Welcome 3chords.

I would say something about staying away from google, but yesterday I was googling baby weights so I'll just remain quiet!


----------



## SweetV

Mrs. R. - Good for you for staying off Dr. Google. :wacko:

Hope - I was only ever a POAS addict when I was ttc. Once I got my BFP I would either confirm with a FRER and (sometimes needed the reassurance of a digi.), at that was it. Congrats on a good scan!!:thumbup:

Mowat - There is no room left for food at the end of pregnancy. I'm sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-Thinking of you. Does your doctor want you in for monitoring if Rudy doesn't start moving soon?

3chords-welcome. This thread is great for support, a shoulder to cry on when you need to have a wobbly moment, and just general lady talk. 

MrsR-Oh, I know not to worry if my numbers aren't doubling. In fact, at this point for me it's normal to have only a 60% jump. I'd be happy with anything over 250 really. I'm just hoping for 300 because it's a nice even number :haha: and it would keep me in the doubling range. Not too concerned either way really. Just want to know. I hate waiting...:dohh:


----------



## mowat

Oh the waiting! Feel your pain.


----------



## SweetV

me too. I have zero patience, I need to know NOW lol


----------



## Mrs Reineke

mowat, I'm glad I'm not the only one Googling stuff!! LOL!! At least yours was a good one. :thumbup: I'm glad all looks well and hoping your baby's hang in there until your doctor's get back.

dairy, I absolutely HATE waiting to hear results!! Hopefully you'll get them real soon!!


----------



## floridamomma

3 chords have you read the book it starts with the egg? I've inly read excerpts but I've heard really good things about it. I too believe I have an issue with egg quality or maturity or something of that nature


----------



## DSemcho

Had my blood drawn yesterday for the second trimester screening. Get to see the nugget on the 23rd and then I have my appointment on the 2nd :D


----------



## SweetV

DSemcho - yay for seeing nugget! Are you going to find out gender or stay team yellow?


----------



## SweetV

nm, I see in your sig you are team blue.  How many weeks were you when you found out? Usually here they won't tell until over 20. I hope with my bi weekly scans they will tell me earlier.


----------



## dairymomma

Well ladies, you know how I was hoping for 300? Uh yeah...My hCG came back at 734. :saywhat: I just about fell out of my chair in shock. :haha: Decided to break down and get a ticker. :happydance:

Edit: Holy Cow. Didn't realize I'm 5 weeks tomorrow! Gonna call the dr and set up an ultrasound for 7 weeks. If my pattern holds true, I'll be spotting by then and will probably want one anyway. This way, I'm being pre-emptive and I'll know by 7 weeks if this pg is viable.


----------



## Hope39

Congrats Dairy xx


----------



## SweetV

Wow Dairy!! My numbers came back at 954 yesterday and I was shocked too! I'm also going to push for an us to determine viability between 6 & 7 weeks although with numbers as high as ours a heartbeat may be seen earlier! Yay for tickers! I worked up the courage to find an avatar too!


----------



## blueblue

florida - don't start googling lol.

Mowat - hope you feel better soon.

3chords - sorry you been through the mill, all the testing is very emotionally draining. Some ladies take Co-Enzyme Q10 to help egg quality (it may also be used to improve sperm quality?), I don't know much about it, does anybody else? I've heard of acupuncture being used too, possibly as it improves blood flow to the pelvic region.

Dairy and Sweet - fab news about the betas. I love the tickers :)

Scan today went well, 8w2d so a day ahead, to say I'm relieved is an understatement! I've never had two good scans in a row so this a first and the furthest I've ever got :).


----------



## Hope39

Great news for you too Blue xx


----------



## 3chords

blueblue - congrats! Must have been an awesome feeling to see it on screen. I did take CoQ10 (not sure it made a difference TBH) and I do go for acupuncture every week which I am convinced did make a difference.

Dairy & SweetV - great numbers! SweetV I had a very high beta at 5w2d (10,600) so I am really hoping the ultrasound at 6 weeks shows something decent...


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats dairy, sweetv and blueblue!!! so happy to hear the good news. I had found out genders at 14 weeks, the technician said she would guess for me but don't hold her to it, she was correct...


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

DSemcho, I'm excited you get to see your nugget here real soon!!

dairy, congrats on your HCG sky rocking to 734!! Remember yesterday I was like "well I hope it sky rockets for you." LOL!!

Sweet, congrats on your HCG being 954!!! 

blue, congrats on a wonderful scan and two in a row!!! Woot Woot!!!

3cords, I can't believe your HCG was 10,600 at 5w2d!!! That's crazy!!


----------



## blueblue

3chords - thanks :). Hope your scan goes well, the hcg is really high.

Mrs R - I hope you are still off google! 

Tasha - how is everything going?


----------



## dairymomma

before baby brain kicks in again and I forget (for the umpteenth time)...
Tasha-how are you today? Been thinking of you.


----------



## SweetV

Blue - congrats on 2 great scans in a row. I hope they are all good until 40 weeks. 

3chords - that is a high beta! I think you will see something on that scan for sure! 

Hope - I would love to find out at 14 weeks! I am so impatient lol.


----------



## mowat

Great numbers ladies!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

blue, yes I haven't got on Google except to see when you can start feeling the first movements of baby because I have felt a few flutters here and there, but I don't know if it's too early? I'm 14w2d today and I've had some the past week or so. More the past few days, but maybe I always have these feels do to digestion, etc and are just really noticing them now?? It says it's possible to feel the first movements as early as 13 weeks, but for 2nd/3rd time moms because they know what they feel like. I'm pretty in tune with my body though...but who knows. Maybe just be wishful thinking.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sweet and Dairy: Yay! For great numbers!!! 

Blue: Yay for a great scan! can't wait to read about the next one!

Afm: just had my last and thank God everything is good. Baby's kidneys are measuring back in the normal range, such a relief! My next appointment is with the mw on Friday and consultant on the 23rd. Almost there...

tasha: how are you?

Mrs R: 14 weeks! Time just flies by!


Everyone else:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry, I'm typing from my phone and all my sentences got mixed up! Don't know how that happened!

To everyone else: I'm following you all, baby brain is preventing me from answering individually! But I'm thinking of you all.


----------



## SweetV

Mrs. R. I think it depends on your size as well as a few other factors as to when you can feel baby. My first I could feel at 14 weeks, my angel I was 20 weeks and movement was still infrequent. Yay for those first kicks!! I can't wait!!!

Ummi - Only thing worse than pregnancy brain is new mommy brain. Congrats on the last scan! Next time you see baby it's in your arms <3


----------



## dairymomma

Firmly back in limboland. Period cramping, cervix is lower, and the ever dreaded discharge is back. It's pink, watery, no clots, still feeling pg, and (so far) it's just when I wipe but it's more than just spotting and the cramping is pretty constant. Pretty sure that despite my amazing numbers, something isn't right. Not overly concerned or freaking out because there's nothing I can do at this point but just super annoyed this is happening N.O.W. I'm :growlmad: if anything. I'm leaving crack of dawn tomorrow for a weekend at my parents house and I CANNOT back out of this trip. My mom needs the distraction from my brother's situation and I need the break. But I can't tell her this is happening because she'd spend the whole weekend worrying herself into a frenzy and I don't want that but if this is a miscarriage I'm terrified of miscarrying while driving there or at my parent's house and how am I going to hide that? I just don't know what to do...:nono: Wondering if it's worth it to wait a few hours before leaving tomorrow so I can call the dr's but there's nothing he can do at this point anyway except order another blood draw.


----------



## SweetV

dairy - I'm so sorry. Do you think knowing your numbers were doing what they should would ease your mind a little? Fx that everything is just fine for you.


----------



## mowat

I felt something at 12 weeks with these babies Mrs. Reineke. Totally possible.

Hoping the spotting and cramping stop Dairy. Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## DSemcho

SweetV said:


> nm, I see in your sig you are team blue. How many weeks were you when you found out? Usually here they won't tell until over 20. I hope with my bi weekly scans they will tell me earlier.

I found out at 16+6 I had to pay for the private scan off base. Totally worth it - he was definitely showing his goods. 




dairymomma said:


> Well ladies, you know how I was hoping for 300? Uh yeah...My hCG came back at 734. :saywhat: I just about fell out of my chair in shock. :haha: Decided to break down and get a ticker. :happydance:
> 
> Edit: Holy Cow. Didn't realize I'm 5 weeks tomorrow! Gonna call the dr and set up an ultrasound for 7 weeks. If my pattern holds true, I'll be spotting by then and will probably want one anyway. This way, I'm being pre-emptive and I'll know by 7 weeks if this pg is viable.

Congrats on the high HCG level!!!



Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> DSemcho, I'm excited you get to see your nugget here real soon!!
> 
> dairy, congrats on your HCG sky rocking to 734!! Remember yesterday I was like "well I hope it sky rockets for you." LOL!!
> 
> Sweet, congrats on your HCG being 954!!!
> 
> blue, congrats on a wonderful scan and two in a row!!! Woot Woot!!!
> 
> 3cords, I can't believe your HCG was 10,600 at 5w2d!!! That's crazy!!

I'm excited to see him again. I've been feeling really nervous lately for some reason.


----------



## Oasis717

Congrats to all on fab hcg results and a successful scan xxx


----------



## wookie130

Dairy...personally, I would go, as sucky as that sounds. I would just wait and see what happens. I hate to say it and go into explicit detail, but if you do miscarry at this point, it will be more or less like a really painful period, but not much worse. :( Praying that does NOT happen, obviously, but I do think that getting away will keep you busy while you're in limbo, and you can just sort of self-monitor what is happening. Once you return, then you'll be closer to 6 weeks, and your doc can help you a bit more, hopefully. :hugs: Hang in there. I bled PROFUSELY with Oscar, and he's now here, almost 7 months, and just peed through his diaper leg. LOL! It does happen. :hugs:

I'm stalking for Tasha...anyone heard anything? I'm concerned for her...


----------



## ab75

I just came on hoping for an update from Tasha too. Hope she is ok !!


----------



## blueblue

Ummi2boyz - thanks :). Great news about your last scan.

Mrs R - glad you had a nice google experience rather than a scary one, keep us updated with the movements.

Dairy - hope you are feeling better today and everything has settled down overnight :hugs: . When mine first started I had fluttery cramping during the night (the GP thought it was an irritated uterus) and have had mild period like pains a few times. Fingers crossed everything will be ok for you. Can you speak to the doctor? Make sure you take it easy at the moment.

I'm hoping Tasha is ok too.


----------



## Hope39

Dairy - my 7w loss was more like a period, I would still go

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. If this is a loss, it's the earliest I'll have had one but all but one of my mc have been 7-9.5 weeks so I know what to expect if it is. It was about a half hour of cramping and a few swipes of pink watery discharge/staining on the tp last night. Nothing yet this morning. Not worried about ectopic as the cramping was period cramps and not one sided or should tip pain, my hCG wasn't rising overly fast so I'm not thinking molar, and this is _exactly_ how LO's pg started out almost to the day. My plan right now is to go on my vacation but have a beta and progesterone level drawn before I leave. My mom needs me home more than I need to stay here and wallow in nerves so I'm going. My dad knows about this though and we're going to discuss whether or not to tell my mom when I get there tonight. On the one hand I think it would be good for her to know because it would give her something to focus on other than my brother but I'm also afraid it would give her TOO much to worry about and I don't want that either. And really, I think it's the best thing for me to go. DH is going on a ski trip to the same area I am so if something starts happening and I need him, he's literally a half hour away instead of 9 hours and 2 states away. And it'll get me out of the house so I can't get all cabin-feverish either. There's nothing I can do to change whatever is happening, I can't get an ultrasound until next week at the earliest anyway, and for the moment, I'm still pregnant. 

And was hoping I'd see an update from Tasha. I've been worried about her and wondering how things are going. Just hoping it's not bad news...


----------



## Tasha

Dairy, the hugest of hugs. It's a good sign that it's nothing more.

Sorry girls, been really busy and very tired as I didn't sleep for two nights before last night. The scan was good, baby is following its lines and now weighs over 500 grams, that was important to me as it means they can help now if it needs to come (RR was too small at 340 grams even though she was over 24 weeks). The woman was a total cow, the same as the anomaly scan and moaning about me taking her time. Any way all is fine with my little baby.

I will catch up with everything else later, just hope told me you were worried xx


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks Tasha. And glad things are looking good for baby. Honestly, why do they hire people like that for scans? Seriously, doesn't she know what your history is? :dohh: People like that you just want to smack upside the head and shake some sense into them.

AFM-calming down. Had some yellow/tannish discharge a bit ago but it's like the stuff I had earlier on and it's hard to tell if it's brown or not so just taking it minute by minute at this point. And feeling sick so :thumbup: to that, right? *sigh* PARL sucks and scares make it harder but I'm determined not to let my nerves get the best of me. So I'm off to call the dr and then I'll prob be on the road in the next hour or so. I'll update later tonight or tomorrow AM and hopefully I'll have numbers to make me feel a bit better.


----------



## floridamomma

Daury praying everything is okay XX 
Tasha glad to hear everything's okay glad the little one is gaining weight and glad you're feeling okayxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: thinking of you hun. Hope everything will be OK. 

Tasha: glad to hear from you. 500g is a great weight at 22+ weeks. Fantastic news!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Ummi2boyz, I'm so glad your baby's kidneys are looking good! Yes, 14 weeks 3 days today. At times it seems to fly by and at the times I'm worrying like a crazy lady it seems to drag.

SweetV, ok, so I may not be crazy thinking I've felt flutters here and there. LOL!!

dairy, I'm so sorry you're having spotting again. I had some pretty intense cramping spells early in pregnancy and they scared me to death. I'm praying all is well and look forward to hearing how it's going. Drive safe.

mowat, ok...so if you felt something at 12 weeks with twins, me feeling something at 14 may not be too crazy. 

DSemcho, I've been feeling quite nervous lately too. I think it's because at my next appointment on the 19th we'll get it set up for me to get my blood drawn to check for chormosomal abnormalities and to see where my clotting levels are at. I'm just praying for great news for both of those and the waiting and waiting to get those 2 things checked has been weighing on my mind.

blue, thank you! Yeah I'll let you know if I feel anything else. It's kind of fun, but I have to be sitting or laying really still and concentrate. LOL!!

Tasha, so glad to hear your baby is looking great!! Lovely you had to deal with a poop head lady though. Got to love those ones!!


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - really glad to hear everything is going well with your LO :hugs:

Dairy - I'm glad it's calmed down today, hopefully it will stop. Have a good weekend and look after yourself. I'm glad you have your dad's support :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Such a random question, but I was just curious. For you ladies that have children already...did pregnancy/breastfeeding change your boobs much? I'm definently going to breastfeed and I've heard it's actually pregnancy, not breastfeeding that can affect your boobs. I was just curious what you ladies have experienced in this department that already have children? Plus we've never talked about this. LOL!!


----------



## dancareoi

Mrs Reineke said:


> Such a random question, but I was just curious. For you ladies that have children already...did pregnancy/breastfeeding change your boobs much? I'm definently going to breastfeed and I've heard it's actually pregnancy, not breastfeeding that can affect your boobs. I was just curious what you ladies have experienced in this department that already have children? Plus we've never talked about this. LOL!!

I have 4 kids, I used to be a 'B' cup, now I'm 'DD' :haha:


----------



## wookie130

I think boobs can be significantly effected by both pregnancy and breastfeeding. I have a condition called IGT where I was physically incapable of breastfeeding, and I could not produce, so I don't know much about it. My boobs are the same as they ever were...but that's one of the symptoms of IGT.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - your plan sounds solid and I think you are approaching it with a great attitude. You are pregnant and no matter what the outcome is right now it is out of your hands. I think being away will help take your mind off everything. 

Tasha - glad to hear you and babes are ok! Sorry your technician was not cool. When I had my hysteroscopy the lady was so rude to me. They are health care professionals maybe they need to be reminded once in a while that if it wasn't for us they would be out of a job. 

Mrs R. Before my son I had A cups, and didn't need a bra. Since being pregnant with him I am between a B & C. When pregnant I am a C/D. My son would not breastfeed but I did pump for 6 months. My breasts are a gift from him lol. 

Afm my second beta's have come back fabulous. I wish it was reassuring but they are almost the same as my numbers from my last pregnancy which was a mmc. My progesterone however gives me hope. It is 117 without supplements. I never made it over 40 last time with supplements. Not sure what role it plays (dr. google here I come) but fx that that number means good things.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

SweetV, do not worry at all about your HCG levels. Mine did not double in 62 hours and I'm doing fine. I was freaking out too. I went from 802-1250...so not even close to doubling!! Your progesterone level looks awesome!! Mine wasn't even that high!!

Well I'm already a D-DD so I pray to God they don't get crazy huge!!! They haven't changed really yet. They feel sore and heavy, but my bra still fits. Thank goodness!! Do any of you have sagging issues, or just all got bigger boobs?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Mrs R. My boobs definitely grew with pregnancy (B to a full C) then went to a D cup when my milk came in! They are back down to C's but trust me, my nipples will never look the same lol. Picture national geographic nipples...but I'm very proud of this in a weird way! I think of them as a "mark of motherhood":) Oh and so far they have not sagged- but this could change after I'm done nursing I guess!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. Had a few cramps on the way but nothing else. Still expecting pink because I'm not lucky enough to have a one-fer when it comes to spotting. Having some pinchy nervey stuff going on on the right but it feels normal. And I told my mom. She was so surprised to see me because she wasn't expecting me til tomorrow and my dad said I could tell her. I also figured with my ms starting to kick in stronger, I prob can't hide it anyway. 

MrsR-My boobs haven't changed size much due to pg/bfing. They get a bit bigger than my usual D-DD cup during pg/bfing but they are back to normal once I'm done. However, they've never been perky thanks to weight gain/loss and pg inflation hasn't done any favors in that department I'm sorry to say. You know that song, "Do your ears hang low?" Well, replace 'ears' with 'boobs' and there you go...:haha:


----------



## SweetV

dairy - I'm glad you were able to tell your mom and had a safe trip. I hope the rest of your weekend is uneventful pregnancy wise.


----------



## dairymomma

Just a quick update as I'm running out the door to my therapist appt, but my progesterone came back at 21!!! It's NEVER been that high in pregnancy before! And my hCG doubled from 734 on Tuesday to 1518 on Thursday. These are the best numbers I've had. FX that bleeding the other day was just bubba settling in and my uterus growing. Feeling ALOT more confident today.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

newlywedtzh, your post had me laughing!! National Geographic nipples do scare me a bit! LOL!! Maybe they'll go back a bit after you're done breast feeding too??

dairymomma, see your breast size is the same as mine. Mine have never been extremely perky just because they're heavy. But did yours sag quite a bit more than prior, or just a bit? Congrats on your numbers looking fantastic!!! Just try to relax and as of now everything looks fine. Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## SweetV

Wow Dairy. Those numbers are great!!


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-They've gotten saggier in since my older kids were born BUT I can't say that all of the sag is from bfing. I lost/regained 30lb in that time and I was down to a large C cup at one point before the weight crept back on so how much is from pg/bf I can't say. But they never really had any perk at all once I hit the D cup size. Now, they hang past my elbows if I'm not wearing a bra...


----------



## blueblue

Sweet - congratulations on the numbers :) 

Dairy - congratulations too! Hope you have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

dairymomma, thank you for sharing. I've just been curious, not to be shallow, but just wanting to know other women's experiences and it seems it's all different. So I'm thinking it has more to do with genetics then anything really.


----------



## 3chords

SweetV said:


> Afm my second beta's have come back fabulous. I wish it was reassuring but they are almost the same as my numbers from my last pregnancy which was a mmc. My progesterone however gives me hope. It is 117 without supplements. I never made it over 40 last time with supplements. Not sure what role it plays (dr. google here I come) but fx that that number means good things.

If you were on suppositories last time, that would not have raised your progesterone blood levels b/c suppositories are absorbed directly by the uterus and do not enter the bloodstream. The only supplements that increase your blood P4 levels are PIO injections but it is very rare for anyone outside of the IVF world to be on those.

Your high progesterone this time is great news, means you have one strong corpus luteum there. :)

dairy - amazing betas and great progesterone for how early you are. Must be at least a bit of a relief. :)


----------



## floridamomma

My progesterone is between 170- over 200. I'm in supplements but they've never helped in the past


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Dairy, that's wonderful news! Breathe! :happydance:

I wish I had more to contribute to the boob discussion. I have A cups. I have always had A cups. I got slightly larger when my boobs produced the meager bit of milk I was able to get out of them, and that fizzled out very quickly. So, I still have A's. I just figure when I'm 62 years old, at least I'll still be pointing toward the sun. :rofl:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: that's great! Hope you can now relax a bit and enjoy being with your family. 

I was a B cup before I had children. Now I'm a D, and still have the same kind of shape. But they are not really perky either. They've also changed because my weight went up and down so did the boobs! I loved them when I was be because they were more bouncy and firm!

Wookie: Looool!


----------



## SweetV

3chords- thanks for the advice. I had a hard time finding anything on line regarding the specific reason it would range so much in the same person.

florida - the supplements never seemed to help me either but they told me to take them this go round anyways. 

wookie - that's what I always thought too!

ummi - I like my pregnant boobs as they are more firm. :haha:


----------



## mowat

My boobs have always been big and they don't seem to change that much in pregnancy. I envy the ladies with the A & B boobs.


----------



## floridamomma

Actually I was a dd since 13. After having 3 kids and losing weight I was a solid c. Sometimes I was even a b. now with the rmc my boobs grow immediately to a d and back to a c after so they aren't so perky. Dh loves them though


----------



## SweetV

The only problem with the ever changing boobs is never having a bra that fits. Yesterday I could not get comfortable and I was wearing the largest bra I own.


----------



## floridamomma

I pulled out my Doppler. I'm 8+1 of course it didn't pick it up. Well we think we caught it a second or two


----------



## wookie130

Florida, I never picked up anything on the doppler any sooner than 14-16 weeks at home, honestly. I know there are a lot of gals perusing the web who claim to be picking up heartbeats right and left at 6-8 weeks on their home dopplers, but...I don't know. You're talking about picking up the heartbeat of a baby who is currently the size of a raspberry, and has a lot of room to evade the probe in there. I wouldn't even try the doppler before 12 weeks, honestly. I know some women swear up and down that they can pick up the heartbeat, and I'm sure it does happen, but I do think it's better to wait a bit, when the baby is bigger, and you're better able to determine where he/she is positioned, etc. Even my OB couldn't pick up the heartbeat with the doppler at 12 weeks in the office, and I was sent for an ultrasound, which determined all was well. 

So, long story short, the doppler is wonderful when used at a gestation that makes finding the heartbeat easy and reliable...any earlier, than it can increase your frustration and worry!


----------



## floridamomma

I wasn't even going to pull it out, we forgot we had it. I fine plan on using it again until right before my cruise I'll be 17 weeks. I'm getting scans in between appts for now so a scan at 10 weeks and Doppler at obs office at 12 weeks then a scan 2 weeks later. For some reason I'm very confident in this pregnancy lots of prayers u guess.


----------



## SweetV

I loved my doppler in my last pregnancy. I think I was about 10-11 weeks when I got it and I found the hb pretty quickly.


----------



## wookie130

Nothing more reassuring than the reassurance scans, Florida! :)


----------



## blueblue

florida - last time round the midwife said she was unlikely to pick up a heartbeat with a doppler before 14 weeks.

Mowat - My bust is taking over the universe at the moment too, I also long for A/B cups. They were always too big to ever be perky.


----------



## loeylo

Got a really tmi question here! I'm 9+2 (yey for longest pregnancy so far!) and I have had almost constant pain around my right tube, where my ectopic was. I think the area may just be sensitive as I have had three good scans. Anyway, the last few days I have had stabby pains in my vagina/cervix. It only lasts a fraction of a second to a few minutes, maybe every hour or every few hours. I have never had this before. Does this sound like a concern? 

Hope all is well. I'm not posting here as frequently as I am consciously trying to ignore the possibilities of what could go wrong. I'm trying to maintain positive. I have pretty bad health anxiety and hearing other peoples worries is actually fuelling mines. Although this thread is a fantastic support, I'm questioning how much I am benefitting from it right now. I have been reading all the stories and willing all your beans along :)


----------



## dairymomma

Well, my trip was worth it. I got to see my family and recharged my batteries during a nice long weekend. Back home now and glad I am though. It was hard traveling with all three kids by myself, especially the last 2 hours yesterday. I was getting more fatigued and nauseated by the minute, the kids were squabbling in the back because they were tired (and tired of sitting still), and I just wanted to get home. But we made it and it was well worth it. So back to reality now. And unfortunately, back to funky discharge too. It's much like what I had last week only instead of pink, it's pinkish brown and I'm not cramping. There's one sore spot in my uterus that I can feel but it's achey, not crampy, and I think bubs had another growth spurt. Just waiting for the dr's office to open so I can call and schedule my u/s. Prob try for next Tuesday afternoon as that would put me at 6+4ish I believe so we should see a hb.


----------



## wookie130

Loeylo- That stabbing in your cervix and vayjaybird is what is lovingly referred to on the web as "lightening crotch." It is one of the joys of pregnancy, and totally normal. The nerve endings in your nether-regions give you zappers due to pressure, etc. It's not fun, but it's nothing to worry about. Google "lightening crotch". It will give you a chuckle! :)

Dairy- I hope you get a scan, and I hope you see a nice heartbeat and healthy baby in there! Good luck!


----------



## blueblue

loeylo - Congratulations on 9w2d! I get the stabbing pains in the cervix, they haven't caused any issues - maybe it's just the uterus expanding? This has happened when I haven't been bleeding/spotting so it isn't due to that. Can you ask your doctor/midwife for advice? Sorry it's such a stressful time :hugs:

Dairy - glad you had a lovely weekend, sorry the discharge is back, it's great you aren't cramping. Good luck with the ultrasound next week :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

wookie - I'm laughing at the name of "lightening crotch" !


----------



## mowat

Ah yes, lightening crotch! I'm getting a new kind of lightening crotch now where it feels like a baby is trying to dig its way out.


----------



## Hope39

Hi ladies

Sorry i been MIA, been extremely busy.

Not much to report from me really, my dating scan isnt till next week which feels absolutely ages away

It was Mothers Day here yday in the UK, which i was sort of dreading but the day wasn't so bad. We laid some flowers at the sands memorial garden and just had a slob day together and ate lots of food :)

My OH made me a card and made a poem to go inside, took my breath away so i would like to share will you all............

The day you kissed an Angel
Was the day you thought I'd died
I didn't die though Mummy
I grew'd some wings and flied

It meant I can be with you
Every single day
To watch and look over you 
In a very special way 

Some mummies are given Angels 
And I wish that you could see
Just how special you really are 
To have someone like me

I am with you mummy 
Please hear me when I say 
You will see me in the robins 
I send you every day 

You will feel me in every heartbeat 
And every smile that grows
I am always with you mummy
As every Angel knows 

You will hear me in the birdsong 
And see me flying high 
Although I'm not beside you 
There is no need to cry 

I am the warmth of the summer breeze 
The rustle of the trees
I am the crashing of the waves 
The whisper in the breeze 

You will see me in the snowdrops 
And the autumn leaves that fall
I am always with you mummy
I never left at all

Isaac Lucas xx


----------



## Hope39

Here are the pictures of the card he made, sorry they are all sideways though x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1315[1].jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1316[1].jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1317[1].jpg
File size: 52.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, I think I'm all caught up!!

wookie, your comment about your boobs cracked me up!! Yes, when you're old you'll probably have better boobs then most of us!! LOL!!

Ummi2boys, it's amazing how some women's boobs go up so much in cup size when others don't at all.

Mowat, I envy the A and B cups too!!

florida, as long as your DH loves your boobs, that's all that matters!! I did find my baby's HB early with my doppler at 9 weeks. That is NOT common at all though. A friend of mine's doctor had trouble finding her baby's at 15 weeks. So if really varies for everyone.

SweetV, if I only have to worry about what bra is going to fit me today in the boob problem category, I'll take it!!

loeylo, congrats on being in your longest pregnancy!! I would think having discomfort where your previous ectopic was wouldn't be super uncommon, but I'm not sure. Like the other ladies have said, I've heard of lightning crotch and knock on wood I haven't experienced it yet, just round ligament pain which sucks as well. I have the same problem with this forum helping me, but hearing all the bad things that can happen or have happened to women makes me worry way more than if I hadn't gotten on here. I Google everything these days and it's awful. Part of me feels I shouldn't be on here very much if at all to try to keep me from freaking myself out.

dairy, I get achy in my uterus on and off as well. Some days are way more so then others. I think that's very common.

Hope, that poem your honey gave you is a tear jerker. That was the sweetest thing he did. He must be an amazing man.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hope- the poem brought tears to my eyes. Just beautiful


----------



## floridamomma

Hope that was the sweetest thing. He's a wonderful man. I read it to my husband he teared up too. Happy Mothers Day Hope.xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: that made me cry too. You two are fantastic parents.


----------



## dairymomma

Hope: I'm sobbing over here. That's such a sweet poem and the sentiments are perfectly put. What a wonderful way to remember your little boy.

On the subject of lightning crotch-I have had pinchy ovarian cyst pain and nerve pain shooting down my thigh (think sciatica but down the front of the leg, not the back) but no lightning crotch. I will admit that my cervix feels so swollen that it's uncomfortable. It seriously feels like it's going to fall out because it's so big. It's not low either. I just checked this morning because it felt so low when the discharge hit [it wasn't] but I don't check it regularly as a rule.


----------



## SweetV

Hope - that is just beautiful. You are very lucky to have a DH that can express in that manner. 
Happy Mother's day! (belated)


----------



## mowat

Happy Mother's Day ladies. Beautiful poem Hope.


----------



## ab75

Beautiful Hope. I'm in tears reading it xx


----------



## ginny83

that is so touching and beautiful hope. what a wonderful husband and dad!


----------



## Hope39

He hasnt made an honest woman of me yet, not even engaged, lol, we may as well be married though as we been together 13 years


----------



## SweetV

13 years is a long time! DH and I have been together for 10 in June and only got married 2 years ago.


----------



## blueblue

Hope - the poem is so lovely, I'm in tears. He must be a wonderful man.


----------



## floridamomma

Today's the day ladies. It's my final milestone I'm 8+4. So I don't have another scan until next Friday I'll be 10 weeks here's hoping I can get through the next week and a half without having a breakdown.


----------



## blueblue

Florida - congratulations on your 8w4d milestone! Good luck with the scan next week. I know how you feel, my next one isn't for 3 weeks (week 12), trying to keep calm and positive. The symptoms are still here and I'm hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Fingers crossed Florida , my next scan isnt until next thursday and it feels like its forever away.

xx


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-congrats on your milestone and FX the time flies by. I'm setting up a scan for early next week so hoping it flies by for me too. I'm anxious to know if everything is okay and if there's a baby/hb. If there is, my odds go up as I've only m/c once while on the meds after I've seen a hb.

DH and I have been together for 8 years now but I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum I guess. We did things quick. We met, started dating 2 weeks later, got engaged 2 weeks after that, and got married 6 months after that. Just over 7 months from start to finish. AND I was in college and we were long distance til I finished-which wasn't until 2 months after we got married. :dohh: Talk about whirlwind. :haha: But it's what worked for us. Though I will fully admit I DO NOT want my kids to do the same....

AFM-nothing much to report. Going to have lunch this afternoon with a couple of friends so looking forward to that and I may tell them about the pg. But I may wait until after my u/s. Which reminds me. I still have to schedule it. I didn't get a chance to call the dr yesterday so I'd better go do that. Darn baby brain is kicking in and I'm forgetting everything...


----------



## SweetV

florida - congrats on making your milestone! 
blue - it's funny that 3 weeks seems like FOREVER when it comes to u/s 
hope - mine is next Thursday too
dairy - only thing worse than pregnancy brain is new mommy brain 

afm - booked my u/s for next week. Was really hoping they would squeeze me in for the end of this one as I am already off work for this week but the doctor is not there that day. Nice thing about the clinic I go to is you do your ultrasound and then go right to the dr. for the results. With my last OB I had to wait a week.


----------



## Tasha

Hope you know how beautiful I think your card is <3 Is Thursday your dating scan?

Florida :hugs: milestones are always hard. Friday can't come soon enough eh?

Blue, hugs. I hate the wait between scans.

Dairy, I hope they can fit you in soon. We were like you dating within days of meeting, engaged within six weeks, date set (for a year later) just after that and then our two month old was at our wedding. We having been married eleven years in August.

That's a pain sweet, but I'm so glad they tell you there and then. It's what happens here and I couldn't have it any other way.

Lots of scans next week. Exciting. Mine is next Wednesday, I'm 24+3 then. The gestation RR was born at x


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, that poem are me cry too, its so beautiful. A lovely way to remember your angel and to feel him with you all the time.

My DH and I have been together nearly 27 years. We met when I was 17 and he was 19. We were together 9 years before we married and then another 4 before we had our first DS, we will be celebrating our 18th wedding anniversary in August!


----------



## mowat

Lots of scans coming up! I'm booked for Monday---I'll be 37 weeks. Never thought I'd make it this far!

Can't believe you're almost 24 weeks already Tasha! Time is flying---except when it isn't. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Hope, wow 13 years and not married!! That's a long time!! But sometimes that works best for people. Do you think you guys will eventually get married? My husband and I were together for 8 years before getting married and we've been married two years this coming July.

florida, happy 8+4!!!!

Good luck to all the ladies getting scans here in the next week or two. My next appointment is this Thursday. I don't get a scan I don't think. I don't think I'll get another one until my 22 week anatomy/gender one. So just checking up on me and baby with the doppler I'm assuming. I'm bummed I don't get to peak in on the little one again. I've been super anxious waiting for my appointment. I hate the wait. I've had them every 4 weeks so it takes FOREVER!!!


----------



## Hope39

I should think we will one day, just one of those things we haven't got round to

I can't say money is the reason because we have probably had the money, just invested it in properties and stuff

I've told him if i'm not married by the time i'm 40 i'm not going to so that gives him two years to ask me, lol

I think its the arranging it that puts me off, if i could just go away and it be him and I without upsetting people then we probably would have done it by now

xx


----------



## Tasha

Wow exciting Mowat. Is that a c-section or induction? 

I know exactly what you mean :) 

I get nervous every time I think oh it's x weeks so can't imagine what you're feeling at six sleeps x


----------



## Tasha

Sorry missed your two posts as didn't realise there was another page.

It's so hard waiting for scans Mrs R, I had cervix ones between 13 and 20 weeks but they don't look at properly just hb really and I was anxious so paid for a reassurance scan at 17 weeks is that an option? 

Hope I think just you two would suit you, it's what my parents did and I wish we did. Or you could do what my friend did, when you bring this baby home organising a christening or if your not religious naming ceremony, get everyone to turn up expecting just that and then marry Adam there too. Not as much pressure as no one can have an opinion :haha:


----------



## wookie130

This is my second marriage, and husband and I had a very simple chapel wedding with just close family, and we went out for dinner afterwards. It was beautiful, and I wouldn't change a thing!

Mowat- Good luck! Not long now! Carrying those babies to 37 weeks is an awesome achievement for a twin pregnancy!

Good luck to all who have scans coming up. I pray each and every one of you have good news to share!


----------



## SweetV

Hope - my DH and I eloped. His parents will never forgive us but we felt a private wedding suited the fact that we had been together so long. 

Mowat - 37 weeks is amazing!! 

Mrs R. Waiting between scans takes forever. I agree with Tasha if you can get a private scan you should. 

Sorry if I missed anybody my phone is freezing when I scroll through the pages.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks everyone and good luck on all upcoming scans. I'm just trying to stay positive and talk myself out of a private scan this week lol. I have a trip to Las Vegas 1 1/2week after my scan so trying to focus on that. Embarrassing thing I have horrid gas this pregnancy. Like knock em dead. It's a girls trip though and I'm thinking of getting a private as not to stink up the place in my sleep lol. 

Oh and dh got a married 1 year to the day after we met. We met online went on a date the next day. Engaged within 3 months. He proposed again about 4-5 months after that and were married in January of 2012. We've been together 3 years and I love every minute. With my kids father or was longer courtship but I was never happy. Who doesn't love a whirlwind romance


----------



## dairymomma

I think the same way-what works for you is what works for you. I certainly wouldn't recommend the 'month from meeting to engaged, six months to wedding' route I took for everyone. It's just how things happened for me and DH. We had a fairly large church wedding and it was lovely but I have one little piece of me that will always wish DH and I had done what we initially wanted to do and eloped. If we had done that, it would have happened 6 weeks after we started dating though and I think my mom would have keeled over then and there...:haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: everything went quite fast for do and I too! Dated a month after we met, moved with him a month later (but did not share the same bedroom), another month after that we got married religiously and 3 months later got the official marriage at the register office! It's been 15 years now!

Thinking of everyone wwho's got a scan soon.I'll be stalking!


----------



## SweetV

I knew I was going to marry DH from day one (I was 14). He was my best friend all through high school. He is a few years older than me however and it was not ok for us to be together until I was 18. He got a girl pregnant right after my 18th birthday (a week long fling gone horribly horribly wrong) and she went to his parents and demanded that they get married (her best friend has told us that she got pregnant intentionally a poke holes in the condom kind of thing). It's a really long complicated story but she was a manipulator, she lied to him constantly, cheated on him, stole from him and his parents and I sat back with my heart breaking a little more every day. We got together officially when his daughter was just over 2 and they had been separated for a year. He had been my best friend for 8 years, he told me he was going to marry me the first time we slept together. We couldn't get married until he figured out his ex. She was constantly showing up at our house with her bags packed demanding to move in. She would call 50-100x per day and the year before we got married she finally figured out it was not going to work between the 2 of them. When she stopped calling I finally said yes.


----------



## mowat

Wow, what a crazy story Sweet! So glad everything worked out in the end.

Here's my story. I met my DH the first month of university and we started dating almost immediately. Think we got married maybe 6 years later. Had our DS 10 years after getting married! And now two more 5 years later. Wow, I'm old!

Saw the doctor today and she asked if I wanted a membrane sweep. I was so shocked I said no. She thought she should do one next week, but I'm booked in with a different doctor so I don't know what she'll say. Nothing like this was ever discussed with my DS and I gave birth on my due date. Is there a good reason to get this show on the road? A woman who works with my husband and who is 43 (I'm 40) gave birth to twins around 40 weeks earlier this winter. Just wondering if I need a sweep I guess.


----------



## mowat

Forgot to say I have an ultrasound on Monday at 37 weeks. I was cleared to try a vaginal delivery. Both babies seem to be in good position and my Asherman's doesn't seem to be an issue at this point.


----------



## DSemcho

Wow I have missed so much!!!!!




floridamomma said:


> Today's the day ladies. It's my final milestone I'm 8+4. So I don't have another scan until next Friday I'll be 10 weeks here's hoping I can get through the next week and a half without having a breakdown.

Congrats on the milestone florida!! I remember when I made it to this part with this nugget, it was sooo surreal!!



dairymomma said:


> Florida-congrats on your milestone and FX the time flies by. I'm setting up a scan for early next week so hoping it flies by for me too. I'm anxious to know if everything is okay and if there's a baby/hb. If there is, my odds go up as I've only m/c once while on the meds after I've seen a hb.
> 
> DH and I have been together for 8 years now but I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum I guess. We did things quick. We met, started dating 2 weeks later, got engaged 2 weeks after that, and got married 6 months after that. Just over 7 months from start to finish. AND I was in college and we were long distance til I finished-which wasn't until 2 months after we got married. :dohh: Talk about whirlwind. :haha: But it's what worked for us. Though I will fully admit I DO NOT want my kids to do the same....
> 
> AFM-nothing much to report. Going to have lunch this afternoon with a couple of friends so looking forward to that and I may tell them about the pg. But I may wait until after my u/s. Which reminds me. I still have to schedule it. I didn't get a chance to call the dr yesterday so I'd better go do that. Darn baby brain is kicking in and I'm forgetting everything...

Oh I do that a lot - I can never remember where I put my wallet.... Which sucks because without my US Government ID I can't do my job.




SweetV said:


> florida - congrats on making your milestone!
> blue - it's funny that 3 weeks seems like FOREVER when it comes to u/s
> hope - mine is next Thursday too
> dairy - only thing worse than pregnancy brain is new mommy brain
> 
> afm - booked my u/s for next week. Was really hoping they would squeeze me in for the end of this one as I am already off work for this week but the doctor is not there that day. Nice thing about the clinic I go to is you do your ultrasound and then go right to the dr. for the results. With my last OB I had to wait a week.

Yay for the results right after!! Last time I had to wait about three weeks for results  Luckily this time my appointment with the doc is 10 days after my ultrasound.




mowat said:


> Lots of scans coming up! I'm booked for Monday---I'll be 37 weeks. Never thought I'd make it this far!
> 
> Can't believe you're almost 24 weeks already Tasha! Time is flying---except when it isn't. If you know what I mean.

Yay!! I'm feeling similar because I cannot believe I'm going to be 20 weeks this Saturday!



Mrs Reineke said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Hope, wow 13 years and not married!! That's a long time!! But sometimes that works best for people. Do you think you guys will eventually get married? My husband and I were together for 8 years before getting married and we've been married two years this coming July.
> 
> florida, happy 8+4!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies getting scans here in the next week or two. My next appointment is this Thursday. I don't get a scan I don't think. I don't think I'll get another one until my 22 week anatomy/gender one. So just checking up on me and baby with the doppler I'm assuming. I'm bummed I don't get to peak in on the little one again. I've been super anxious waiting for my appointment. I hate the wait. I've had them every 4 weeks so it takes FOREVER!!!

Mrs R - I've been using my Doppler every blue moon now too!! What are you hoping for as far as gender??




wookie130 said:


> This is my second marriage, and husband and I had a very simple chapel wedding with just close family, and we went out for dinner afterwards. It was beautiful, and I wouldn't change a thing!
> 
> Mowat- Good luck! Not long now! Carrying those babies to 37 weeks is an awesome achievement for a twin pregnancy!
> 
> Good luck to all who have scans coming up. I pray each and every one of you have good news to share!


Wookie - this is my second marriage too. We met Mar 26, 2010 and didn't see each other again for two months until May 26, 2010. And then we got married August 13, 2010 lol. Been married almost five years.




mowat said:


> Forgot to say I have an ultrasound on Monday at 37 weeks. I was cleared to try a vaginal delivery. Both babies seem to be in good position and my Asherman's doesn't seem to be an issue at this point.

Yay!!! I have a scan on Monday also!!




So AFM - I've been MIA. Was sick from Tuesday until still am... And the movers packed out our house on Monday and Tuesday so now we have the loaner furniture which the bed is hard =/ And small... I have my official gender scan on the 23rd, even though it's been confirmed boy by two different ultrasounds lol. And my last appointment here is on 2April!! My last day of work is 3April and then we fly out on 15April - I can't believe it!!!


----------



## floridamomma

Sweet I didn't try to like that. I was trying to read and eat at the same time sorry


----------



## floridamomma

I cannot even explain the dread that I feel right now. DH and I are not getting along right now because I just can't stand to be around him. I don't know I'm not happy I feel like things are inevitably going to go wrong and nobody gets it. Everyone tells me to have faith and know that things are going to work out and I want to scream at them please explain to me after miscarrying five possibly six times how in the hell am I supposed to feel confident in my body anymore. People say oh well you have three kids yes and I didn't start having miscarriages until after though so I have no proof that my body can even do this anymore nobody understands how hard it is how much it hurts how scary it is how I feel like I'm just living in limbo. I'm so afraid I'm walking around and my baby isn't living anymore inside of me. I can't even put that fear into words because if I say it everyone says oh you have no faith you don't believe blah blah blah and I just want to tell them to fucking shove it I am so tired of people telling me how to feel who's never been there who have no clue and should be damn blessed they don't. I'm just tired and stressed and I'm really scared because I know for a fact that if this doesn't work there's nothing else to try. I'm down to four more weeks of steroids and even if the baby makes it I'm too afraid to stop it. I just don't know what to do. Thankfully I'm seeing my therapist today hopefully she can help me to feel better. I want to get a scan, but I know that even if I do it'll only make me feel better now it won't help me in the long run. Ive had scans and then the babies died two days later


----------



## wookie130

:hugs: Florida...I wish I could change people and how they react to women who have histories of miscarriage and pregnancy loss. People RARELY know what to say, nor do they even really seem to TRY to understand, and then I remember...there's no way to really KNOW or UNDERSTAND your feelings, unless they've been there themselves. Having faith is usually not enough to save pregnancies that are destined to end in an untimely way, so it's a stupid thing to say, but people don't seem to know how to offer any other type of encouragement to a woman going through it. 

I worried myself sick. I was convinced there was always something wrong, or that I was going to stop feeling movements, or that I'd even lose the baby shortly after birth, etc. I just could not seem to believe that things were going to end well. This is a defense mechanism that women who have suffered RPL use to guard our hearts and minds in the event something DOES go wrong...then we remain unattached, and better able to cope with yet another loss.

Well, I'm here to tell you that this baby is possible. This very well may be the one that makes it, Florida. He/she may just end up in your arms. I can't guarantee it, nor can I promise that to you, but I will tell you that it's possible, and that it does happen... Just take it one day at a time. Heck, take it one minute at a time, if that helps you more. Learn to enjoy the "now" of your pregnancy.

You are pregnant NOW.
That baby is alive NOW.
Right NOW you're okay.

:hugs: It's hard. No one will understand what you've been through, unless they've been there themselves. It just isn't going to happen. But dammit, these rainbow babies DO happen, and I have two of them of my own to prove it. Just hang in there, and try to live in the moment...the "what if's" will drive you crazy if you let them.


----------



## SweetV

Mowat - I thought it was just common that twins were born early, not mandatory. I'm glad to hear your Asherman's isn't a problem. May I ask what degree yours was. I just had corrective surgery for Asherman's as they thought it was the cause for my losses. 

DSemcho - I'm sorry you're sick. Yay for ultrasounds! Will you be happy if it's confirmed a boy?

Florida - :hugs: I think it takes the strongest of women to know what you've been through and understand the pain and fear of PAL. I fight those feelings every morning. I have not said a word to ANYBODY because I know in my heart that my next ultrasound will probably not be good. I show confidence as it's all I can do or break down in tears. We can only have faith in waves and I'm so sorry you are not feeling good right now. You made it past that milestone and have to go day by day. Huge hugs! Live for that vegas trip right now and try to forget the rest!

Wookie - You replied while I was writing my response. You worded it perfectly.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I second what wookie says. We build these barriers around our hearts and we don't want to feel hopeful because the odds are so against us. I do know too how it feels to have well-meaning people tell you that you need to have hope and faith when you know that hope and faith haven't been enough in the past. They just don't understand that for us, pregnancy is not a happy, wonderful, amazing, hopeful time to dream of nurseries, stock up on diapers, and ready your lives for another child. They don't understand how much that wee bit of hope we feel at the start shrivels as the days go by. They don't understand how soul-suckingly hard it is to get through milestone days. Really, because they haven't experienced rmc themselves and dealt with the emotional rollercoaster it sends you on, they CAN'T understand. But talking to your therapist can help. I have mine on speed dial right now and I just met with her last week. I was having a difficult time with this pg because not only was I trying to be hopeful in the face of spotting/discharge/scary signs but I was half convinced I was miscarrying and if I do, I have to re-evaluate everything. After my 5th loss, I said I'd think about having my tubes tied if I ever got to 10 losses and I still didn't have answers. Well, this would be loss #10 if I do miscarry and it's frightening to me to contemplate taking away any and all ability to have biological children after this when I'm just approaching my 30s. I was really struggling with the idea of having something so permanent done while I'm still pg. My therapist got me to see that I don't need to face that question _right now_, that I should just focus on the here and now and let the future go for the moment. 

At this very moment, I'm pregnant. 
At this very moment, I'm going to be a rainbow mommy again. 
At this very moment, my baby is healthy and alive. 

Wookie is right. Rainbow babies do happen. I have three to prove it and this baby will be #4. It's hard to face each day with positivity when you've had the troubles we've had, but sometimes you just have to dig as deep as you can and pull that hope out by the hair. Miracles DO happen.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you so much. Your words have given comfort that dh just doesn't understand. Sometimes the pain and fear is smothering. I feel like someone is taking my breath away some days. It's so hard to be ok. But I have to believe that it could happen. It's so hard though. But I will try. Thank you. I think it's that as of today I'm in uncharted territories. I've never made it to this day and a whole new set of anxieties have been awakened. Plus I haven't had an us in 2 weeks


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- I know you say having a scan will not help, but I think it will. Why don't you call and just say you are feeling anxious and would like a reassurance scan? The weekly scans are what helped me through and hten it was the use of the doppler. I think someone on here posted about a study done that more scans actually increased the chances of success bc it lowered the stress on the mother? I think that was here. It may not put your fears to bed forever, but it can help you get through the next week or so. Hang in there


----------



## floridamomma

I had an abdominal scan at a private place. Pretty sure it's over


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Florida, they didn't clarify?


----------



## floridamomma

I didn't see a hb they didn't either. The hematoma is almost bigger than the baby and they said maybe I'm too early. It I've been scan twice with the specialist so I know my dates. It was an Iui too so no second guesses


----------



## loeylo

Florida so sorry to see this.


----------



## Hope39

I'm sorry Florida, you've seen a hb at your prevoous scans haven't you?

Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Florida: I can only second what the other ladies have said. Especially wookie. If you must know, this pregnancy is the one I was the less confident in, the one I prayed so hard to stick, but everyday that pass I still cannot believe I am pregnant. I towards the end and I am still terrified, and still praying everything goes well. 
People just can not understand and it would be so much better if they told us: "I am sorry, I cannot understand what you're doing through, but I am here to help if you need me". 
Take it a step at a time, everyday that passes is a victory. 
Sending lots of :hugs: and yay!! for the Vegas trip!!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I am sorry, I did not see your last post, the page did not load. 
I hope it's not the case. :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Florida - I'm so sorry, take care :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

I just. Don't understand. Did they see the baby? Measure it?


----------



## floridamomma

They said they don't do measurements. But the baby didn't have a visible heart beat or one that was picked up when they listened for it.


----------



## Hope39

Florida have you seen a hb before on one of your previous scans x


----------



## floridamomma

Yes twice at 5 weeks and 6 weeks


----------



## wookie130

Omg...florida. :hugs:

I question this scan. Can you call your regular office and have them rescan you? I'm so sorry this is happening. I still carry so much hope for you. Please get a second opinion. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

My obs office said they'll get back to me. Last time I went through this I was actively miscarrying in severe pain and they made me wait in the waiting room while i bled through my clothes and then I had a trasnvag us while I cried on the table. I'm stopping everything except steroids. No use prolonging the inevitable


----------



## Hope39

floridamomma said:


> Yes twice at 5 weeks and 6 weeks

I thought you had. I got a bit confused when you said you was sure of your dates, I then thought you hadn't seen a hb already 

Thinking of you x


----------



## SweetV

Florida, I'm so sorry you are going though this. :hugs: I hope a scan at your regular office shows otherwise. 

My first 2 miscarriages they let me sit there as well and part of the reason I will never go back to that office. Can you switch doctors? I hope this visit they see you quickly.


----------



## wookie130

How demeaning and cruel, Florida. I will never understand how members of the medical community can neglect a woman experiencing a loss like this...to me, it merits the utmost compassion and care.

I'm so sorry. I feel terrible...here I wanted this time to be different for you. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Florida, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you all. This actually is my new ob. Time to move on though. Dh said before that he was done trying as it's too hard on us. He went for it once more because we thought the meds would help. He said he can't do it anymore. Honestly I don't think I can either. I just want to live a little and let go if this dream. It hurts though. My duh had no biological children. Good luck ladies but I guess I won't need the sure anymore. I'll definitely be popping in to check on you guys!xxx


----------



## DSemcho

SweetV said:


> Mowat - I thought it was just common that twins were born early, not mandatory. I'm glad to hear your Asherman's isn't a problem. May I ask what degree yours was. I just had corrective surgery for Asherman's as they thought it was the cause for my losses.
> 
> DSemcho - I'm sorry you're sick. Yay for ultrasounds! Will you be happy if it's confirmed a boy?
> 
> Florida - :hugs: I think it takes the strongest of women to know what you've been through and understand the pain and fear of PAL. I fight those feelings every morning. I have not said a word to ANYBODY because I know in my heart that my next ultrasound will probably not be good. I show confidence as it's all I can do or break down in tears. We can only have faith in waves and I'm so sorry you are not feeling good right now. You made it past that milestone and have to go day by day. Huge hugs! Live for that vegas trip right now and try to forget the rest!
> 
> Wookie - You replied while I was writing my response. You worded it perfectly.

Yes ma'am I would! I already know it's definitely a boy because I got to see him again about 2 weeks later because the doc I saw when I was sick is scan happy and she goes yup, definitely a boy. However it will be nice to see it on a bigger and clearer scan machine.


floridamomma said:


> I had an abdominal scan at a private place. Pretty sure it's over




floridamomma said:


> Thank you all. This actually is my new ob. Time to move on though. Dh said before that he was done trying as it's too hard on us. He went for it once more because we thought the meds would help. He said he can't do it anymore. Honestly I don't think I can either. I just want to live a little and let go if this dream. It hurts though. My duh had no biological children. Good luck ladies but I guess I won't need the sure anymore. I'll definitely be popping in to check on you guys!xxx

Florida - I'm sorry you're going through this again. I went through six miscarriages myself before this one stuck =/ Me and my DH had agreed to stop trying also - but we were not preventing and voila it happened and it scared the bejeezus out of me. I hope things end up working out for you.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Florida. This is such a huge decision to make on the back of an unconfirmed loss. Give yourself time sweetie.


----------



## floridamomma

Tasha dh isn't giving me an option. He didn't want to try again this time because my last loss was very bad. We'd both discussed it and said we we're ready to move on but I had to see if these meds would give us our rainbow. There's a part of me that wants to believe that maybe they're wrong, but the last 3 mc this is what happened. And I've been crampy but I thought it was my cyst. I'm looking at the pictures now maybe the hematoma grew too large. It's the same size as the baby. I see where the hb should be. They said maybe they'll see me at 1pm today. I need a break from talking about it. Trying to keep it together right now.xx
Thanks d.xx


----------



## blueblue

Florida - take some quiet time out for yourself and dh. I found I also needed not to talk about to it sometimes to begin to heal - sometimes talking reinforced the memories. I hope everything goes ok at the doctors :hugs:


----------



## melfy77

Hi girls:flower:

Can't remember the last time I posted on this thread, and no I am NOT pregnant!!:haha: 

Welcome to all the new ladies; I try my best to read all of your posts but pretty sure I missed a few

Florida: I am so so sorry:hugs: I am sure you DH loves you, but men sure have a way of dealing with recurrent losses that's not always logical to us:shrug: I just want you to be ok with that decision, because it is a big one. Have they checked his swimmers? Since he has no biological kids maybe it's something wrong with him? Gotta say sometimes I wish babies were just delivered by mail so we wouldn't have to go through som much pain...but then again, the happiness with get from having a rainbow is just soooo strong. Take care of yourself:hugs:

So talking about realationships. I can't remember if I told you already but last September DH admitted cheating on me...with guys, and then proceeded to tell me that he was gay...should have seen that one coming since our sex life was pretty much inexistent, like we DTD to have kids and that was it. it took everything to get him to ''perform'' and was never fun...

He made a public announcement about his homosexuality (we both agreed to it). We decided to get a divorce, because I just don't see myself spending the rest of my life with a room mate, because I am disgusted that I waited all these years, thinking that I had done something wrong, only to find out that he had 2 affairs with guys!! We are still friends, but there is no way I could ever touch him again, let alone have kids with him. And pretty sure he wanted us to separate; he actually told me that he was maybe considering a same sex relationship at some point. We are both Christian, so are his parents, and they are devastated. They think we didn't try hard enough to save our marriage, didn't go to councelling long enough (well at 160$ a session why didn't you pay for it:dohh:) They are using the girls as an excuse to prove us we are making the wrong decision, because they're worried they won't see them anymore. I think that children from divorced parents can do just fine if there is a good communication between the parents, and we don't want to raise the girls in a lie. And they're not stupid, they would know something is off, like ''why is daddy staying with mommy if daddy likes men and not women?'' What the heck are you supposed to answer to that? ''Because they got married and that's that.''?! 

Anyway sorry for the rant:blush: Now I just hope that I will find a heterosexual man who will love the kids and want more...


----------



## SweetV

Florida - I agree that it's a big decision to make on the cusp of heartbreak. I always say I can't do this again. My last loss was very drawn out and ended in my hysteroscopy which was a long recovery time. Take care of yourself. Huge hugs. Good luck at your appt today. 

melfy - That is a lot to take in. One of our best friends has done the same (walked away from a 6 year relationship and announced he has been seeing men since he was 18). He has no kids but it was huge announcement that has turned his life upside down. My step daughter is the product of a separation and she is with us 50% of the time. As much as the parents do not get a long we speak frequently regarding her health, behaviour, school etc. We used to meet at coffee shops monthly to have these discussions as it was neutral ground and the discussions remained calm. I hope for your girls sake everything works out and you find a wonderful new man.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-I'm so sorry. I'm sort of in the same boat-if this one ends in a loss, I may be at the end of my ttc journey too, only it's me making that choice not DH. I'm not making a decision as yet but things in limbo for me atm so it's on my mind. But :hugs: and know that I'm thinking of you. 

Melfy-I've seen a few of your posts on other threads and I'm sorry to hear that your relationship ended as it did. That can't be an easy thing to cope with. Hope you find someone who loves and cares as much about you as you do them though. 

AFM-U/s is next Thurs with dr appt right after. Nervous about that appt because he's never asked to see me right after like that. Hope he's not going to give me a lecture on why I shouldn't have gotten pg. But last night I had discharge start again. It was pink cm and cramping last night, brown staining with FMU, and now it's back to pinkish/tan cm with a bit of a back ache. No symptoms for the last two days but feeling sick now so I'm wondering if bubs had a growth spurt and that's why I'm sore/spotting/symptoms again? Trying to figure out if I should call the dr for another blood test or if I should just wait it out. :shrug:


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - my appt is next Thursday as well and I also have to see my doctor right after but that is standard at their clinic. I always seem to get pregnant when I'm not suppose to :blush:. Do you think it would put your mind at ease to have blood drawn today?


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- I am just so hoping this is not a loss. Please update us when you know more. I am a Scientist so I am naturally driven to just find out the cause of why losses happen so I hope you don't think this is insensitive but I just can't help but wonder if it something on your DH's end. I know he has had a Sperm Analysis if I remember correctly, but don't beat yourself up about this and only blame yourself. There may not be anything "wrong" (I hate using that word when it comes to our bodies and RMC) with your body at all if you were able to bear 3 children. I know this is a stressful time for you, big :hugs: And if this does end in another loss- I'm sure the FS will have another plan. Never give up hope!


----------



## wookie130

Florida...I'm still hoping that scan was wrong. 

Melfy- I've been wondering about you. I'm glad things moved forward in the divorce, and that you're on good terms. You can both be parents to your girls, even though you've parted ways. Good luck!


----------



## loeylo

Florida - I agree it is maybe best you give yourself time to heal before making a decision. Maybe 6 months down the line you may feel differently? My partner was terrified of me falling pregnant again after my ectopic. 

Melfy - I think I maybe remember reading your posts on here a while ago. That is a lot to deal with but glad you are moving forward. I'm sure as you are still friends you will be able to coparent successfully. All the best! 

Dairy - I'm sure there is nothing in the doctors appointment being after the scan. All the best when your scan/appt does come round! 

Sweetv- good luck for your scan too. 

Afm - had a scan today and things are looking really good! Measuring a few days ahead (10+1 instead of 9+5) with a good hb. The furthest along I have been in the past is 7+2 but didn't find out until 8+5 that it was a mmc 
so I think I can be fairly confident at this stage? Also been prescribed anti nausea medication as I have been really sick and even the staff at the early pregnancy unit commented on me looking unwell. They have signed me off of their care now, so no scans booked which terrifies me! They have asked me to phone if I'm worried and need another reassurance scan but as far as they are concerned this is my rainbow. Obviously I am still convinced it will end badly but bubs is looking really baby like now (we saw arms, legs, cord, bone structures and even facial features like eye sockets which was amazing!)


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you everyone for being so supportive. Unfortunately it was another traumatic terrible experience. We went in to have the scan and my bladder was full they said they found a hb only 103 baby measuring small. Of course dh got excited because he doesn't get it but I emptied my bladder and had another scan. It showed my uterus with a huge hematoma almost on top the baby. Baby passed away at 7+1 a possible polyp and who knows what else. Life is cruel.


----------



## newlywedtzh

So So SO sorry Florida.


----------



## wookie130

Oh dear, Florida. I'm so sorry. Please take care. :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

I'm so sorry Florida, life really is cruel sometimes, it's such a hard thing to go through. Take care :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - congratulations on your scan!

Dairy / Sweet - good luck on your scans x

Melfy - sorry you are having so much to deal with.


----------



## dairymomma

:hugs: florida. It sounds like you've been through the wringer. Be gentle with yourself and take time to heal. :hugs: again.

I'm nervous mostly because he's never asked to see me straight after before. With my other scans, he ordered it and I saw him a few days later when the full report came in. But I think it'll be a good thing really because we can go over the scan findings (he won't have a report for a few days but we'll know if there's a hb at least) and figure out where I'll be going from here. I hate admitting it but it feels like my hopefulness is drying up. I don't know if it's because my pg symptoms have been gone for 3 days now, if it's because the discharge started again (and took longer to stop this time), or if it's just because I know it's over. I know very well that this could just be a false feeling because I felt the same way with LO but as florida said previously, it's wearing on a person to try and feel optimistic when you just can't be.


----------



## loeylo

Dairy - I was convinced I had lost the baby since the weekend. My boobs felt fine, I wasn't sick and I felt fairly awake. I had also had fairly strong cramps (stronger than they had been) - I didn't want to post here or anything as I had the same panic quite a few times, but I called the epas and they were sufficiently worried to bring my scan forward by 5 days. Yesterday, I felt as though I was coming down with the flu - really tired and weak, but no sickness. I was shivery and felt rubbish. Went to bed at about 8pm and slept until about 2am, woke up feeling horrifically sick and was sick several times today. Scan was all good and now I'm cursing myself for wanting my sickness to return! 

I know changing symptoms can be scary, and I know how easy it is to give up hope (I think it is probably a defence mechanism. I always expect the worst so that if it does happen I am at least prepared for it!) but try to maintain at least a flicker of hope. As you said, you felt like this with your LO!


----------



## dairymomma

I know. I've been here before and had it go either way so I know not all hope is lost just yet but it's a hard feeling to shake. I think it's just the cumulative effects of everything-the discharge, the cramps/aches, the lack of pg symptoms, the underlying fear that never quite goes away when you are PARL, the fact that I didn't get a period between this pg and my last, and my whole history-coming down on me right now and I think the biggest reason it's hitting me hard atm is I'm just entering my scariest days and I have so much of the 1st tri yet to go. Yet I feel like I've known forever and I should be like 16 weeks now instead of only 6. :dohh: 

But in a slightly more hopeful bent, I am feeling a teeny bit queasy and that's more than I've felt all day. Also, my discharge seems to be back to the usual tan/yellowy stuff so hopefully last nights/this morning's stuff was just bubs having a growth spurt and my uterus stretching.


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry florida :hugs: :hugs: what an awful thing to happen again, I hope dh gets the courage to try again if that's what you want to do


----------



## loeylo

Got everything crossed for you. I totally get the fear - I'm still terrified, even though my scan was only 4 hours ago! 

Has anyone taken cyclizine hydrochloride for sickness before? I'm on 50mg three times a day.


----------



## SweetV

loeylo - that's awesome! congrats on the great scan. It's amazing how quickly they look like little humans. 

Florida - there are no words. :hugs: I'm so so sorry

Dairy - I hope your feelings are just the PAL anxiety and your scan shows a brilliant heartbeat. That's why I love seeing my doctor after. All I need to hear are those words. I've known since 12dpo and it feels like an eternity for me as well.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies but I'm heading further and further into limbo. Discharge stopped briefly but it's back and it's pink cm with red streaks now. Back aches too but I'm feeling sick for the first time in 3 days. I've also been up more this afternoon and busy painting bedrooms when the pink/red stuff started so there's part of me wondering if it's activity that's causing this but I'm not doing anything more or less than what I was doing before either. So nothing to scream 100% miscarriage but nothing that says it's not...:shrug: The joys of PARL. Didn't call the dr today because everything stopped earlier but I'm calling tomorrow. Part of me wants a scan but at 6+1, I know it's unlikely they'd see much of anything so I would be okay with a blood test too. I just hate this not knowing. 

But I've decided that I'm not going to sit here wallowing in my fears. Those rooms need painting, I am going a wee bit insane worrying, and I might as well do something productive to (try to) keep my mind off of this. So back to painting I go and hopefully tomorrow I'll have some answers.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy...take it easy painting. Go slowly, and just be careful and sensible about it. :) I hope the discharge and light streaking is just a fluke. You do have a great attitude about it...if you wait a bit longer, the ultrasound will be far more telling. But, I would try to push for another hcg blood draw. That right there can tell you quite a bit in the meantime.


----------



## DSemcho

melfy77 said:


> So talking about realationships. I can't remember if I told you already but last September DH admitted cheating on me...with guys, and then proceeded to tell me that he was gay...should have seen that one coming since our sex life was pretty much inexistent, like we DTD to have kids and that was it. it took everything to get him to ''perform'' and was never fun...
> 
> He made a public announcement about his homosexuality (we both agreed to it). We decided to get a divorce, because I just don't see myself spending the rest of my life with a room mate, because I am disgusted that I waited all these years, thinking that I had done something wrong, only to find out that he had 2 affairs with guys!! We are still friends, but there is no way I could ever touch him again, let alone have kids with him. And pretty sure he wanted us to separate; he actually told me that he was maybe considering a same sex relationship at some point. We are both Christian, so are his parents, and they are devastated. They think we didn't try hard enough to save our marriage, didn't go to councelling long enough (well at 160$ a session why didn't you pay for it:dohh:) They are using the girls as an excuse to prove us we are making the wrong decision, because they're worried they won't see them anymore. I think that children from divorced parents can do just fine if there is a good communication between the parents, and we don't want to raise the girls in a lie. And they're not stupid, they would know something is off, like ''why is daddy staying with mommy if daddy likes men and not women?'' What the heck are you supposed to answer to that? ''Because they got married and that's that.''?!
> 
> Anyway sorry for the rant:blush: Now I just hope that I will find a heterosexual man who will love the kids and want more...

This... This right here... Wow...  MINDBLOWN! Was not expecting this today... I'm sorry you're dealing with it. What were the first signs?? I'm sorry to ask, but I've been convinced my whole marriage that my husband may actually be gay.. We only have sex once a week sometimes once every 2 - 3 weeks - but he watches porn frequently and whacks it.. And on top of that, I found out last May that (EXTREME TMI bit)

Spoiler
he had been using my anal plugs without telling me.. so.. we've experimented a bit with that and I've rather enjoyed it; even got a strap on and we've used it a couple of times - however he's told me he'd be interested in having sex with a guy and giving a guy a blowjob... and I don't know how I feel about that bit.. so.. It makes me nervous...
 btw.. this is the ONLY time I've told ANYONE about this.... 



floridamomma said:


> Thank you everyone for being so supportive. Unfortunately it was another traumatic terrible experience. We went in to have the scan and my bladder was full they said they found a hb only 103 baby measuring small. Of course dh got excited because he doesn't get it but I emptied my bladder and had another scan. It showed my uterus with a huge hematoma almost on top the baby. Baby passed away at 7+1 a possible polyp and who knows what else. Life is cruel.

Florida I'm so sorry hun. I know there is nothing I can say to help with what you're going through but know we are here to support you.




dairymomma said:


> Thanks ladies but I'm heading further and further into limbo. Discharge stopped briefly but it's back and it's pink cm with red streaks now. Back aches too but I'm feeling sick for the first time in 3 days. I've also been up more this afternoon and busy painting bedrooms when the pink/red stuff started so there's part of me wondering if it's activity that's causing this but I'm not doing anything more or less than what I was doing before either. So nothing to scream 100% miscarriage but nothing that says it's not...:shrug: The joys of PARL. Didn't call the dr today because everything stopped earlier but I'm calling tomorrow. Part of me wants a scan but at 6+1, I know it's unlikely they'd see much of anything so I would be okay with a blood test too. I just hate this not knowing.
> 
> Dairy - I'm hoping the streaks are nothing bad! I had pink/red streaks when I thought I was six weeks and they did an ultrasound and found I was 5+3 and that it was probably him implanting more. I was also having considerable back pain. At 6+1 they'd at least see if there is a yolk sac and a fetal pole - possibly a kidney bean.
> But I've decided that I'm not going to sit here wallowing in my fears. Those rooms need painting, I am going a wee bit insane worrying, and I might as well do something productive to (try to) keep my mind off of this. So back to painting I go and hopefully tomorrow I'll have some answers.



AFM - nothing huge. Except I was talking about how I was trying to convince my husband to get me a gift for mother's day since I will be 27 1/2 weeks along then. I want a specific Michael Kors bag - only because I won one last night at Bingo but opted to get the money instead because we are moving and can use the money more than I can the purse. But I had two people tell me that I shouldn't celebrate mother's day because I haven't "walked the green mile yet"... I told them my justification is at this point in my pregnancy, if I were to have a loss I would have to go through childbirth. But they even said, even then I am not a mother until I've had to take care of my own infant. I was crushed... Like seriously? I considered myself a mom the minute I made it saw it looked like a real baby at 10 weeks.


----------



## Hope39

Oh goodness DS - that's a bit too much info for a Friday morning . I've about fallen off my chair in shock!!


----------



## DSemcho

hahahaha that's why I've hidden it!! I was hoping Melfy had some advice. I don't know anyone else who has gone through that kind of situation or could give advice.


----------



## Tasha

:haha: I wasn't expecting that either. Honestly sounds like he is bi-curious to me, nothing you wrote leads me to believe he is gay. 

Melfy, tell the IL's that you deserve to be loved not just in a platonic way but in you are my world, I want to emmerse myself in you way. And that your ex deserves happiness too. That their relationship with the grandchildren will only be affected if they continue to push the ex away by forcing him to be something he's not. 

Florida I'm sorry sweetie x

Dairy, everything crossed hun x


----------



## DSemcho

I was also considering maybe bi-curious. He seems freaked that I enjoy the play  I'm surprised I enjoy it honestly. But I can't share lol. I'd be fine with it if he was - hells bells I'm bisexual so it would be hypocritical of me.


----------



## melfy77

DS: wow that's a lot to take in before having my first coffee hahaha. I think when I look back, I was just in denial, didn't want to admit that something was wrong. We both lived in a lie, but I am happy he came out now as opposed to 20 years down the road. As for your DH, he could be bi, or, like the others said, just be curious. That being said giving everything if he's opened to talk about it I would ask him. Because I imagine how hard it must have been for DH, trapped and always pretending to be someone he's not, and I don't think it's fair. It's not fair for you either. Some men just have a lower sex drive, but with the porn and evertyhing (DH was also doing porn and I had no clue about it), I would try to figure things out. IMO I would have been totally ok if DH had been bi, but he's not, and there's not a whole lot I can do...now I just steer clear of handsome guys, they're hiding something:haha: I am so sorry you're going through this, it's not easy!!:hugs:

Tasha: wow just noticed it's almost your V-day:happydance:


----------



## dairymomma

Dsemcho-wow. But I'm glad you two are able to talk about things and I think I'd lean towards the bi-curious angle too. 

AFM-I'm still firmly in limbo though I'm almost certain it's another loss. I passed a clot last night and had red staining (like red wee, not discharge) on the tp before I went to bed along with some pressure and aches down there. No actual cramping though and it's brown this morning, but it's still there. I am feeling pressure and a pinch on the right side though so I'm going to call the dr today and ask/beg/plead/outright lie if I have to (I'm desperate so give me a break...:dohh:) for an emergency ultrasound today. I'm certain it's going to confirm the loss but my biggest fears (molar or ectopic) are back and I want to make sure it's just a regular old loss.

My birthday is in a couple of months and my only wish this year (and every year from here on out as well as any wishes I make on shooting stars, four leaf clovers, and at wishing wells) will be to have one more successful pregnancy without ANY complications whatsoever. None. Nada. Nein. I told DH last night that I need to have one more baby. I NEED to have one more baby successfully. This is just getting too hard but I NEED to have my pg 'career' end with on a happy note and not with a loss, you know?


----------



## Tasha

Great advice mel.

I know :shock: it's crazy to me especially when you consider that marks 13 weeks until baby is born. It's a tough old weekend for me really because the 21st March 2007 my waters broke at 28+6 with Honey that turned out to be the beginning of the end for her, then 22nd March 2011 was my anomaly scan for Riley Rae which was bad as she was so small and little waters, it was pretty obvious she wasn't coming home. Then gestation wise 24 weeks is when RR died, 24+1 it was confirmed and 24+3 she was born, so I deal with all of that over the next few days too. I have a scan on Wednesday (24+3) so hopefully that will offer reassurance.

Dairy I won't ever get the uncomplicated thing but finishing with a rainbow is my aim too, I couldn't live with all the sadness being the end, hopefully this will be for both of us.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

DS: I don't celebrate mother's day, as it should be celebrated every day.
however, you are a mother as soon as you know you are pregnant. This LO you are carrying is alive and you are feeling for him, providing for him so it doesn't make you any different from other mums who have their baby in their arms. 
Sorry I can't comment on the other issue, I have absolutely no idea. Maybe it is just a fantasy? At least he's talking to you about it. 

Florida: thinking of you hun. 

Dairy: just saw you're last post. :hugs:
if it is another loss, then I hope it goes as easily as possible on you and there's no complications. 
But I do hope it's a sticky bean you have there. 

I would like my journey to end on a positive note and I think I would not have stopped ttc until either I get a rainbow or menopause. If I come home with my baby in my arms, I don't think I will ttc again. I'd be too afraid of ending the chapter in a bad way. I just hope I won't get broody again.


----------



## SweetV

DS - I agree that was a lot before 2 sips of my coffee. I think whomever said to ask him is right. Just ask... If he out and out lies at that point you have done what you could. If he is truthful even if it isn't what you wanted to hear you have opened those gates. I also agree that you are a mother. The minute the test comes back positive you are a mother, you would give your life for theirs, have already given up so much. You deserve that bag!

Dairy - I laid in bed this morning coming up with things I could say to have that ultrasound like right NOW! Fx that they listen to you and that everything is perfect

Tasha - It's so hard when you know that Vday isn't what it should be. Huge hugs and fx that you make it over this hurdle with strength. I wish I could go from 21 weeks to 30 as I am going to be a disaster.


----------



## DSemcho

Lol I didn't mean to shock everyone. It was like 11am/12pm here at the time.


----------



## SweetV

I need some advice ladies as this kept me up all night. 
I think I told you about the expectation that I work 80+ hours/week. In April/May it goes to 100-120 hours/week. My boss just handed in his 2 weeks notice yesterday and my biggest fear is that they are going to ask me to be his replacement. This means no assistant (as that's what I am) and at least 120+ from here until the end of May. I don't know what to tell them. If my ultrasound goes well on Thursday I'm asking to be put on a sick leave as soon as possible or to ask for modified duties. I am afraid though that I turn down the promotion and then miscarry again and I will feel like an idiot. I am prone to mmc which means everything could look good on Thursday and a strong heartbeat found and then everything goes bad. I don't know what to do. I knew my boss was thinking of leaving but I was hoping that it would be after May. I haven't told anybody yet that I'm pregnant just DH as I have told them about 4 of my other losses and it's heartbreaking to have to go back later and say "yep, failed again...." so I was going to hold off as long as possible. My brain is a mess.....


----------



## hopeful23456

sweetv- what do you do for a job? that's ALOT of hours

dairy - so sorry to hear about the clot passing

happy vday Tasha hope scan day comes quickly and all is great. so hard to go through what you've been through


----------



## dairymomma

I'm actually doing better this time with the bleeding aspect this pg I think because I've had spotting at least once a week since I found out so it's sort of 'ho-hum, what else is new' feeling. And so far nothing more today other than light tan discharge and a few strings of brown cm. Trying to psych myself into hoping again but it's fizzling atm even though my bbs feel HUGE, I'm sick to my stomach, and no cramping/pressure. I just feel so defeated atm. Especially since the dr pooh-poohed my worry over a molar or ectopic and refused my request for an ultrasound. His reasoning? (You'll love this...) "You can't see anything until the hCG is over *6,000*." :saywhat: Uh, no? I've seen a baby and hb as early as 6+1 with an hCG of less than 3,000 and at the very least, we'd see the sac and probably the fetal pole at this point. Plus, with my hCG at 1500 a week ago, it's more than likely my numbers would be high enough now. But nope. Begging and pleading with his nurse (even let a few sniffles sneak into the phone when I was talking to her) and bringing up ectopic more than once wasn't enough to pursuade him to change his mind. So I got a blood test. Which may or may not tell me anything...:dohh: What I wouldn't give to have that portable ultrasound machine DH was talking about getting for the cows right about now....


----------



## dairymomma

Well, I'm calling it over. Cramping is amping up a bit and I passed another clot (or at least something that looks more like a clot than red cm) just now. Aching back and belly is constant too. Think it'll be fully over by morning. It wasn't my sticky rainbow this time. :cry: But I'm going to wrap myself in my thick blankets, cuddle up with my kids, and take the next few days to just breathe. There's time enough for the real world to intrude later. Right now, I just want my family and lots of hugs.

I won't lie though. I am DREADING telling my mom because I know it's gonna cause her to worry and I didn't want her to worry about me when she's got my brother's situation to deal with. But maybe worrying about me will take her mind off my brother? :shrug: One can only hope, right?


----------



## Squig34

Dairy, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Everything stopped last night. Have only had one little swipe of tan discharge today and my labs aren't in yet so I have no idea what's going on. But I'm still convinced it's over though I'm not stopping my meds until it's officially confirmed. And I had a major panic attack last night because of this. Shakes, chills, tears, inability to talk clearly, everything. And DH wasn't home...I did manage to send an SOS text to my therapist and she called me right away. It took a 45 min phone call with her though to get me to calm down and I slept like a rock last night because I was so worn out. She got me to see I was trying to think about too many 'what ifs' and figuring out what I'd do for each scenario, and it was overloading my brain to the point where I literally couldn't function. So I have some breathing exercises to do, some emotional release/meditation stuff to do, and I need to keep reminding myself to be patient, that the answers will be revealed when it's meant to be known. It's hard and being PARL sucks so much already without being in limbo and having bleeding. But I'm doing better today. Still convinced it's over but not so freaked out by that knowledge either.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh! Dairy :hugs:
Hope you'll be out of limboland very soon, and with good news. :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I hope everything is still going better today. It's natural to panic, I've a quite a few scares with this morning and been convinced it's over 3/4 times, it's only now the bleeding has settled. PARL is very scary. Take care and put your feet up at the moment :hugs:

D - I nearly fell off my sofa! Can you have a proper chat with him about it?


----------



## Tasha

Dairy, I hope everything is okay.

How's everyone else?

I'm 24 weeks today x


----------



## wookie130

Tasha- I'm glad to hear you've made it thus far, and that baby is fine!

Dairy- Ugh, I'm frustrated for you. I hope it's not another loss, and that this baby is just keeping you on your toes.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: happy 24 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations on V Day Tasha -so happy you've reached it xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you so much girls. I'm booking a 4d scan tomorrow to celebrate and reaffirm that we will get through this week :)


----------



## Hope39

Will the scan be for the following week because you have one this week x


----------



## Tasha

Yeah, if there is any avaliablity left, as it will be the school holidays so my children can come with us.

How are you doing hun?


----------



## Hope39

OK, wishing i could go sleep and wake up on thursday, lol x


----------



## Tasha

Not surprising hun! Is work busy this week?


----------



## Hope39

It can be busy, depends how much i want to do, or how much i can concentrate might be more appropriate

xx


----------



## ab75

Happy 24 weeks Tasha xx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope I totally know what you mean. I wish I could just sleep the next few days away and Thursday would be here in a flash.

Tasha-happy 24 weeks! Seems like just yesterday you were giving that cautious bfp announcement and here you are.

AFM-:coffee: Still waiting. At this point, I'd settle for a m/c starting just so this infernal waiting would be OVER. My bloods still aren't in yet (usually it's 24 hours after the draw and I can access the results but despite them being drawn on Friday at 11am, the results aren't there. Argh.) and I'm still firmly on the fence. I've passed a dime sized clot every night between 7-8pm for the last 4 nights (still waiting for one tonight but I still got a half hour) and during that time, my back and low belly ache like things are starting but I go to bed and wake up to nothing-no cramps, no discharge, no spotting, no nothing scary until the evening of the next day. :shrug: And since I announced this pg was over and had that panic attack, my symptoms are about double strength. Nausea, tingly/sore boobs, fatigue, super smell. It sucks because I have no clue if I should be hoping or not at this point and I'm so mad at my dr for refusing my scan last week because these clots are making me nervous.


----------



## SweetV

Tasha -Congrats on 24 weeks! I've never had a 4D scan before. I think if I make it to second tri this time I may book a 3D one. 

Hope - I wish I could take it easy at work. I also want to fast forward to Thursday!

Dairy - I'm so sorry that your results aren't in and that your dr. isn't cooperating. This must be so frustrating not knowing. I hope Thursday comes quickly for you and you get some reassurance. 

afm - I was worried all day as my symptoms were completely gone yesterday and today. I should be thankful that I have never had morning sickness and that pregnancy is not difficult for me however I need something to reassure me that everything is progressing as it should. I often wonder if it is easy as it is doomed.


----------



## Hope39

Sweet - I work for myself from home :)


----------



## DSemcho

blueblue said:


> Dairy - I hope everything is still going better today. It's natural to panic, I've a quite a few scares with this morning and been convinced it's over 3/4 times, it's only now the bleeding has settled. PARL is very scary. Take care and put your feet up at the moment :hugs:
> 
> D - I nearly fell off my sofa! Can you have a proper chat with him about it?

LOLS. At least I hid it and even said it was extreme TMI lol. I want to, but when I do it makes him very uncomfortable so he gets defensive.



Tasha said:


> Dairy, I hope everything is okay.
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> I'm 24 weeks today x

Congrats on 24 weeks!! I hit 20 weeks myself this past Saturday!



dairymomma said:


> Hope I totally know what you mean. I wish I could just sleep the next few days away and Thursday would be here in a flash.
> 
> Tasha-happy 24 weeks! Seems like just yesterday you were giving that cautious bfp announcement and here you are.
> 
> AFM-:coffee: Still waiting. At this point, I'd settle for a m/c starting just so this infernal waiting would be OVER. My bloods still aren't in yet (usually it's 24 hours after the draw and I can access the results but despite them being drawn on Friday at 11am, the results aren't there. Argh.) and I'm still firmly on the fence. I've passed a dime sized clot every night between 7-8pm for the last 4 nights (still waiting for one tonight but I still got a half hour) and during that time, my back and low belly ache like things are starting but I go to bed and wake up to nothing-no cramps, no discharge, no spotting, no nothing scary until the evening of the next day. :shrug: And since I announced this pg was over and had that panic attack, my symptoms are about double strength. Nausea, tingly/sore boobs, fatigue, super smell. It sucks because I have no clue if I should be hoping or not at this point and I'm so mad at my dr for refusing my scan last week because these clots are making me nervous.

I hope you get some answers soon! I know when my HCG was done at 5+3 my levels were 6,489 and I only had a yolk sac and a gestational sac - no fetal pole and I had been spotting/cramping that day too. 10 days later I went back for another scan and saw a little kidney bean and a hb. 



SweetV said:


> Tasha -Congrats on 24 weeks! I've never had a 4D scan before. I think if I make it to second tri this time I may book a 3D one.
> 
> Hope - I wish I could take it easy at work. I also want to fast forward to Thursday!
> 
> Dairy - I'm so sorry that your results aren't in and that your dr. isn't cooperating. This must be so frustrating not knowing. I hope Thursday comes quickly for you and you get some reassurance.
> 
> afm - I was worried all day as my symptoms were completely gone yesterday and today. I should be thankful that I have never had morning sickness and that pregnancy is not difficult for me however I need something to reassure me that everything is progressing as it should. I often wonder if it is easy as it is doomed.

I know that I had various times my symptoms disappeared. Like now at 20 weeks for the most part I feel completely normal and un-pregnant. except for the occasional bout of nausea (rare) and the occasional fire breathing (damn heart burn).


AFM - Official 20 week scan today at 20+2 (20+1 according to the doctors office), however last time I saw him at 16+6 I was measuring 17+2 so maybe I'll still be ahead a lot. Hoping everything is fine, I know one of the girls in my other group just had a 20 week scan last week and they found the baby does not have a right eye! I'm hoping my little nugget will be perfect - because DH cannot go to the ultrasound due to him having to drop the car off at the port to ship it back to the states. I don't know if I could get bad news by myself. 40 more minutes until I see my Semcho McNugget! 

Also got the crib bedding and mobile on Friday from my co-workers - soo sweet!! And DH's mom said she is going to be sending us his baby blanket once we get back to the states.


----------



## dairymomma

Dsemcho-good luck on your scan. Most of the time, 20 week scans aren't that bad. Just lots of measurements taken is all so it's long. But it's not the norm to find things aren't so good. However, being PARL, it's second nature for us to worry about what can go wrong too. So FX you see bubs bouncing around and having a grand old time avoiding the u/s wand and there's nothing worrisome to be seen.

AFM-No clots last night and had just two blobs of pink cm in the early evening. Usual light tan so far today. And my results finally came in. hCG was up to 13338 and progesterone popped up to 22.5 so there was a small rise in progesterone and a 62 hour doubling time over the last week. So very normal at this point. In fact, stupendously good for me at this point... I'm still feeling pg (nauseated terribly today), my hormones seem to indicate I'm still pregnant, but I'm not fully convinced I'm still pg. I don't think I will be unless I see baby on a scan. I'm determined to just keep going about my daily business until Thursday's u/s and pretty much forget about what's going on inside my uterus (aside from remembering to take my meds) as best I can until the scan confirms one way or another. And I refuse to change my signature back until the scan. I think it would hurt too much to put my ticker back now only to find out it's a mmc or something.


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - happy 24 weeks!

Sweet - that's a lot of hours to work, is there anyway you could reduce them? I know you don't want to tell work so it's difficult. Make sure you look after yourself. 

Dairy - hope everything is ok, it's great that the numbers are good :). Good luck with your scan on Thursday :hugs:

D - hope the scan goes well today.

I'm very tired at the moment, food aversions etc so really hopefully everything is still ok. My symptoms weren't like this at 10 weeks last pregnancy - I had a mmc at 8w1d and didn't know until a scan at about 10 1/2 weeks - that time they disappeared. Trying to stay calm until 12 week scan.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: those numbers are encouraging. I hope it helps you keeping calm until your scan. I think you've got the right attitude in trying to keep to your daily routine as much as you can. I'm so much hoping for good news for you. :hugs:

I had my appointment with the consultant today. Here is a copy/paste from my journal:

Just finished with the doc. She gave me some meds for the vomiting to try out. If it doesn't work out she said to come to the triage mw and get "properly" assessed. I hope it works. I'm sick of being sick! My urine Sample was a bit weird so it's been sent to the lab. And I had a swab taken for the thrush that came back again!! Argh! Otherwise, baby is fine, but wad hiding so it took ages for the doc to find the hb. I'm glad she was moving so I knew she was ok. Doc confirmed that according to the last scan the baby's kidneys are ok. And she gave me the green light for the birth centre.

Only one thing is that she seemed to be annoyed that I had so many questions and was taking so long. I already had to chase everything since the beginning, so I think I should be the one who is annoyed!! At least I am taking charge of my and the baby's health! I'm glad I met very good people on my other appointments.

Next appt is in 2 weeks time with the mw.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

I haven't been on in a few days and I'm finally caught up I think!!

Tasha, Congrats on hitting your milestone!! I've thought about doing a reassurance scan, but I'd have to go to another clinic and then they send the results to my doctor and I just has a friend that did this and they said it looked like she had growths in her uterus and she needed to get into her doctor right away for an official scan and when she did, it was just a small pocket of blood that was nothing to worry about and would disolve in her 2nd trimester. So I almost wonder if something was seen it would scare me more then I already am. So I haven't decided what to do. I have 6 weeks until my anatomy/gender scan. I'm hoping I can just hold off. I'm definently feeling some movement now and I've used my doppler once a day for only a few moments. I find the hearbeat, let it registar the bpm and turn it off. So hoping that will get me by until then. I asked my doctor about using my doppler and she said it was fine. Once a day for less than a minute shouldn't do anything right?

Mowat, congrats on being cleared for a vaginal delivery!! That's exciting!!

DSemcho, do you use your doppler every day? I think you are a mother from the moment you get pregnant. Celebrate Mother's Day all you want!! Honestly I just want a healthy baby, but deep down I think it would be fun to have a little boy. Excited to hear about your scan today!!

florida, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am that you are going through this again. We are here for you and take time to heal and take care of yourself before making any decisions on where to go from here.

Wookie, your advice to florida was what I needed to hear. I've been so terrified of all the "what ifs" I'm driving myself insane. I always think worst case senario. It's horrible. Just like you said, the what ifs will drive you crazy if you let them. I need to stop doing this to myself.

newlywedtzh, you had mentioned your doppler got you through. How often did you use it?

melfy, wow...I couldn't even imagine what you went through and are going through with your relationship with your ex. That has got to be incredibly overwhelming.

dairy, well...your numbers are excellent!! I'm praying this is just nothing to worry about and baby is fine. I know a lot of women spot or have some bleeding throughout their pregnancies. I'm hoping that is the case and your scan will show all is well.

loeylo, congrats on your great scan last week!!

SweetV, try not to over do it with work. You'd rather not over do it and have a healthy baby, then over do it and it cause problems. They need to understand.

Ummi2boyz, I'm glad your appointment went well, but I'm sorry you're feeling so crappy still. Hoping the medicine will help you.

AFM: Had my appointment this last Thursday. Didn't have a scan, it was just a check up. She did listen to baby's hb with a doppler and said my uterus was in between my pelvic bone and belly botton which is where is should be at this point. I'm 16 weeks today. Then I went and got my blood drawn for the quad screen and to re-check my blood clotting levels to make sure they have not increased. I asked her again about that and she said she wants me to try to not worry about it and continue to take the baby aspirin. She said having me do blood thinners is a big decision and she really doesn't feel it's necessary in my case. So, I have to trust her decision and advice. If my levels have increased, then we'll go from there. With the quad screen, it's optional and we decided to have it done. Part of me is glad we did so we can know if there is a possible issue with our baby, but part of me is wondering if I shouldn't have because I'm panicking waiting for the results. :cry: I had it drawn on Friday of last week and they said it takes about a week to get the results. I've just been saying a lot of prayers that is comes back looking normal. I'm hoping to hear by the end of this week. I am trying my best to not think about it, but it's impossible for me. I'm worrying a lot right along with all of you ladies. :nope: I also asked my doctor about using my doppler because with my anxiety lately I've used it for a very quick amount of time daily to check in on my baby. It gives me peace of mind knowing it's little heart is still beating away. She said there's nothing known with them to cause problems, but I'm still hoping if I do check it daily for less than a minute it is ok?? I literally find it, let it registar the bpm and turn it off.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Aw Mrs. R haha I can sense this anxiety in your post. You're just like I was when I was pregnant. The thing with the Doppler Is that they just DONT KNOW what the affects are so they can't say for certainty it's completely safe bc it's never been studied, that's all. I think once you start to feel regular movement you won't use it as much. I didn't get mine until 14 weeks and I thought I was going to use it way more than I did. Probably 2x a week until I started to feel regular movement (I think 18 weeks is when I was certain it was baby?) and then honestly only once in a blue moon but it's fine. If it gives you peace of mind then think the benefits outweigh the risks (which I don't think there are any documented risks, maybe someone else can comment).


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you newlywedtzh. It's definently peace of mind for my worries. So I'm hoping if I use it less than a minute to maybe a minute each day I'm not doing any harm. I have started to feel flutters, but it's not obvious enough yet to feel good about them. I know once I can feel the baby better and more regularly I will be a lot more confident and stop using it. But it's helped me a lot lately. :cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I agree with newly. A lot of women used it every day and had perfectly healthy babies. 
I chose not to get a doppler because I simply would have freaked out if one day I couldn't found the hb. But not bc I thought it would be harmful. 
Remember that worrying will simply not help, and you should try and enjoy every moment of this pregnancy. Because when you get your rainbow, you will wonder where those 9 months are gone!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Ummi2boyz. I really appreciate your advice. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

MrsR-As the pp have said, the effects of dopplers haven't been studied but plenty of ladies have used them and their babies are fine. I think it's a comfort level thing really and if it helps ease your anxiety and stress then it's probably a good thing because it's not good for you or baby to be stressed. As for me, I choose not to use one because most of my losses have been before you could reliably use a doppler anyway so I feel it would cause more strain for me. Also, my dr sees me whenever I want in the first tri and he uses an u/s to confirm the hb when I'm there so I get to see bubs usually every other week from 7-8 weeks til 14-16 weeks. That helps alot too. Dh won't let me get a doppler anyway because he's (rightfully in my opinion) worried that I would practically keep it glued to my belly until 20 weeks. :haha: But as I said, it's a comfort level thing and if it helps ease your fears for the day, then it's probably what YOU need.

AFM-Just sitting here doing my usual evening routine-finish chores, make supper, pick up a bit, wipe some pink/brown discharge, maybe pass a clot. :dohh: I wish those numbers could have eased my mind...Thursday can't come soon enough.


----------



## petitpas

:dance: Happy v-Day, Tasha! :dance:

D, good luck with your scan. I'm sorry to hear about your friend's baby's eye but you know what? One of my bnb friends is missing one eye. I've met her several times and you can't tell at all!!! She drives, too.

Dairy, I'm so happy reading your update. I know it doesn't mean you are out of the woods yet but if you don't mind I will remain hopeful for you :D

MrsR, I know of no documented risk of using a doppler but there is evidence that stress can cause problems during pregnancy. I'd using the doppler reduces your stress then go for it! Even twice a day if that helps :winkwink:
Also, with the screening tests no news tends to be good news. Here they contact you within 48h if there is an issue. Otherwise, the results come in the post after a couple of weeks. :kiss:


----------



## dairymomma

Petit-go for it. I'm not very hopeful myself so I'll take what I can get elsewhere. :haha: I think it'd be easier to hope if I KNEW there was a baby in there but I've had things go south with fantastic numbers before and those clots just scared the bejeezus outta me.


----------



## DSemcho

MrsR - I only use my dopplers now on Saturday's. Unless I don't feel movement all day lol. 

Scan went great! Baby has everything and is perfect - had all four heart chambers, long legs, big head (like his dad). Kept grabbing his ting ting and being stubborn (both like his dad) and hyper like me. Went to sleep for about 10 minutes during the ultrasound which was adorable. He got mad when the ultrasound stick thing by right below my belly button and punched it twice, then got mad and started kicking my lower left side and my cervix - it was crazy seeing him doing it on the ultrasound lol. Also got to see him opening and closing his mouth like a sucking motion. Fluid level was fine at 16.65 and instead of being 20+1 like medical has me he was measuring 21 even, which puts me back spot on with my LMP. They said that the him being so large could mean gestational diabetes, but I'm getting that checked soon anyways. He was in the 89th (or 9th) percentile for his gestational age.. Idk exactly how that works, I just know I have a big boy.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Mrs R. I understand why you would worry about a scan, leave it there as an option though. As for the Doppler, I used to use it a few times a week, then once every couple of weeks, now I've used it once in about six weeks. The need will probably get less as those movements get more. The once that I used it was when baby decided it wasn't going to move for two days, other than that I feel no need what so ever, it's likely the same will happen for you.

Dairy, fab numbers. Still everything crossed.

ummi, I think doctors are use to people just agreeing with what they say, never questioning as we are taught that they're right from a young age. So it throws them when people ask questions, when they want to know why they recommend this or that. My doctor knows me very well now and just laughs at me because I question everything, but he says it's good I take ownership of my pregnancy and baby. Same goes for you, your close to the end now and it's important you feel confident in her decisions. Fab news about the birth centre, I always wanted a birthing centre birth.

D, glad the scan was good.

AFm - I'be got a scan tomorrow (the growth one I have every two weeks) and I just booked a 3d scan too, so I'm excited about that.

When I lay on my back now it feels like I can't breath. It's odd!


----------



## Tasha

Oh and if your boy is big then it's 89th, 9th would be small and under the 10th they get concerned x


----------



## DSemcho

Thank you Tasha! I haven't understood those things when people tell me haha. 

I understand the not being able to breathe bit, when I lay on my back now it hurts sometimes because he doesn't like it. That's got to be amazing to see it every two weeks and actually watch the small changes! I get to see mine again on the 17th because I'm paying for a private scan that day.


----------



## Tasha

It sounds all weird but just means out of a hundred babies that are your babies gestation, 11 would be bigger than yours and the rest smaller.

I mostly find hospital scans scary but it's nice to have the reassurance one they're done.


----------



## wookie130

I'm not one to advise people to rely on anecdata such as this, but I was obsessed w/my doppler, and used it everyday, sometimes more than once, with both of my kids. My toddler and infant are just fine!


----------



## DSemcho

The only reason I don't use it everyday is because I would run out of gel stuff all the time lol. I'm a cheapo. Plus it keeps me from worrying. But now that I'm feeling him a lot I don't worry as much.


----------



## SweetV

I used my doppler all the time in previous pregnancies. I agree that once you start to feel them the use becomes less and less. It's great reassurance in-between scans that everything is ok.


----------



## loeylo

I'm tempted to buy/rent a Doppler, I'm 10+6 so don't know if it is still a bit early. I'm at the top end of healthy weight but I do tend to carry a bit weight on my belly. 

Also, is it ridiculous that I feel that I am changing shape already? 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## dairymomma

D-glad you had an amazing scan. Gotta love watching those little beans, right? LO kept punching the wand because she didn't like it and would try to move away. It was funny to watch my belly suddenly shift to one side and see her moving on the screen at the same time. :haha:

Tasha-good luck with the scan and I hope you really enjoy that 3d one.

AFM-teeny bright red strings again last night. And I mean teeny. It was so weird when it happened. It's bright red, doesn't look like clots (which are dark red/purple almost), and I'll have what looks like red wee on the tp for a half hour. I had a bit of a backache right before it happened but absolutely nothing after. I'm SO sick of this crap happening. I just want to know what's going on. And it doesn't help that last night I had a dream where the scan was done and the dr found bubs had implanted and then grown through my uterus to attach to my bladder and that was causing the spotting and the pg obviously couldn't continue. It's my first m/c dream for this pg and I can tell this limbo stuff is starting to get to me but I don't think I can get my scan moved up at all so it doesn't pay to try.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - I hope the next few days pass quickly and uneventfully until your scan on Thursday.


----------



## petitpas

I used Johnson and Johnson baby oil with my doppler. Never expensive gel! :rofl:


----------



## SweetV

that's a great idea! I've heard you can use aloe gel as well?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies, first of all I love you guys for helping me calm my nerves.

dairy, thank you so much for your advice. We're getting closer to Thursday for you!! I've had 3 horrible dreams this pregnancy. 2 were mc dreams and the other was where on an ultrasound they found that the baby had absolutely no bones. WHAT?! LOL!! Pregnancy messes with your mind for sure.

petitpas, thank you for your advice. I still haven't heard anything regarding my results, but the doctor said it can take about a week. 

DSemcho, congrats on the awesome scan!!

Tasha, thank you. Yes as it's movements get more noticeable I won't feel the need to use my doppler if I can feel it moving. I can't wait to hear how your scan goes.

wookie, oh...that makes me feel so much better knowing you used your doppler every day with both your kids and they're perfect. Thank you.

SweetV, using my doppler is great reassurance inbetween scans and I have a long wait this time. 6 weeks!!! UGH!!! 

loeylo, I have fat on my belly and I found my baby's hb at 9 weeks. But it doesn't always happen like that for everyone. It all depends on where baby is at and also where your placenta is at. It could be blocking your baby where you won't be able to find it. Some women can't find it until into the 2nd trimester sometimes. They are really amazing though. It's the best sound in the world. 

I use aloe vera gel with my doppler and it works great!! Plus it's cheap!! :thumbup: Just patiently (not really) waiting on my quad screening results and my clotting level results. Hurry up hurry up hurry up!! LOL!!:dohh:


----------



## DSemcho

Peti I wasn't using expensive stuff, I was using aloe vera burn gel because I already had it in the house lol. But If I were doppler'ing all the time I'd run out constantly and be buying it a lot and me and DH are cheapos.


----------



## SweetV

I'm already looking up online earliest people have heard the hb at home with a doppler. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow. I think I won't even try until after my scan as I'm worried I will just stress myself out. 
I have myself convinced this pregnancy is over and that when I go tomorrow they will tell me no heartbeat. I've heard this so many times before I've just come to expect it. I think I'm just trying to protect myself. I was feeling really confident but the idea of the scan being tomorrow and I was literally shaking.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sweet, it's very normal to have those feelings. I can't make you promises but we are here and hoping.


----------



## Tasha

I'm 24+3. The gestation RR was born at. It's also scan day x


----------



## loeylo

Good luck for scan and hope today is easy for you Tasha


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-hope your scan goes brilliantly and that the day is full of happiness. Milestone days are so hard.

Sweet-I'm not even thinking about my scan tomorrow because I end up doing the same thing you are. And I was so convinced it was over during the weekend, I deleted my ticker and changed my signature to 10 losses. I'm refusing to change it back because I'm still thinking it's over too. FX we're both wrong and our scans show healthy bubs with strong hbs tomorrow.

AFM-another red blob last night and this one was bigger than a quarter. Thank goodness there's only one more day before I find out what the heck is going on in there. One more l-o-n-g day...And it's snowing, blowing, and COLD outside so doing chores tonight is probably going to leave me frozen. Ugh. Shaping up to be a terrific day...Note the heavy use of sarcasm.


----------



## wookie130

SweetV said:


> that's a great idea! I've heard you can use aloe gel as well?

That's what I used! :thumbup:


----------



## blueblue

Sweet/Dairy - good luck for your scans tomorrow :hugs:

Tasha - hope the scan went well today :hugs:

D - glad the scan went well.

Has anyone else had an issue with eating certain foods leading to an upset stomach? Both lamb and beef seem to cause it. I worry a bit that things aren't ok (TMI) when the constipation goes as it's a pregnancy symptom I always get.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Sweet, I'm praying your scan tomorrow will give you peace of mind. I got that way with my last one. I was literally shaking too I was so nervous.

Tasha, I pray your scan goes amazing for you today and it turns from a rough day to a great day. Anxious to hear how it went.

dairy, I'm praying your scan tomorrow will give you peace of mind as well.

blue, some foods irritate my belly too. I think it's all just part of being pregnant.

AFM: So tempted to call my doctor's office to see if they've heard anything on my quad screen/clotting results yet. My doctor said it can take about a week and I just had it done on Friday and it's only Wednesday, but it's so hard to wait for something like this. I'm trying to keep my mind off of it because I get anxiety when I think of getting bad news. Saying lots and lots of prayers.


----------



## blueblue

Mrs R - I hope everything goes well, the waiting is very stressful, hope time flies by until you get the results.

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Tasha

Blue, meat upset my tummy in first tri. I worried for the same reason.

Mrs R, usually if it's bad news you hear quicker.

Thank you girls. It was an okay scan. Rudi has gone down on the centiles, not massively so, so not so much of a worry for right now. My placenta, the Doppler readings weren't great, every woman who has had the same reading as me at this gestation went on to have an IUGR baby. It is not the best news but it's okay for right now. I Have to see an anaesthetist to discuss plans for a c-section as that seems more likely now but it is complicated because of my high dose Clexane (in an emergency situation I would know to stop it). I'm actually okay with it all, baby has lots of fluid, it's not an IUGR baby atm and we know what the future potentially holds.

Will upload photos tomorrow x


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - thank you. It's so nice to have a group that understands. Even my poor DH is at a loss some days. How was your scan today? 

Dairy - I haven't the nerve to remove the ticker yet as it is the hope that makes today ok. I can understand entirely why you have though. One more sleep. We can do this. I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hey ladies,

blueblue, thank you. The wait is KILLING me!!

Tasha, I'm so sorry your scan didn't go perfect. But if your doctor's fell all is well right now, then that's great news. I'll be praying baby continues to grow strong and healthy. As far as if it's bad news I'd get my results quicker, is that the case even if my doctor said it could take a week to come back? I gave in and called today just to see if "maybe" they came in and still nothing. The receptionist said "no news is good news". So I figured I'd wait until Friday. That will be one week. 

Good luck to all the ladies with scans tomorrow. I look forward to hearing about them.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Tasha - baby is alive and well that's all that matters right now :hugs: just out of curiosity what were the birth weights of your first two children? 
My best friend was just induced at 37 weeks due to the concern that the baby was small. Baby weighed 4lbs 14oz at birth. It was her first. Is that considered iugr? Does that mean she had placental issues and could have them again ? She only gained 9lbs her whole pregnancy. Baby is strong and doing well though. Didn't even need a nicu stay thankfully


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - I'm not sure why I didn't see your post before mine posted. I too am sorry the scan was not exactly what you may have wanted to hear but you have approached it with a great attitude. Have you had a c-section before?


----------



## DSemcho

Tasha said:


> I'm 24+3. The gestation RR was born at. It's also scan day x

Yay for scan day!!! ^_^



SweetV said:


> I'm already looking up online earliest people have heard the hb at home with a doppler. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow. I think I won't even try until after my scan as I'm worried I will just stress myself out.
> I have myself convinced this pregnancy is over and that when I go tomorrow they will tell me no heartbeat. I've heard this so many times before I've just come to expect it. I think I'm just trying to protect myself. I was feeling really confident but the idea of the scan being tomorrow and I was literally shaking.

I didn't get mu Doppler in the mail until 12 weeks so I'm not sure. But I know that I found it the second day with a lot of trying. But I'm over weight and had a tipped uterus.



dairymomma said:


> Tasha-hope your scan goes brilliantly and that the day is full of happiness. Milestone days are so hard.
> 
> Sweet-I'm not even thinking about my scan tomorrow because I end up doing the same thing you are. And I was so convinced it was over during the weekend, I deleted my ticker and changed my signature to 10 losses. I'm refusing to change it back because I'm still thinking it's over too. FX we're both wrong and our scans show healthy bubs with strong hbs tomorrow.
> 
> AFM-another red blob last night and this one was bigger than a quarter. Thank goodness there's only one more day before I find out what the heck is going on in there. One more l-o-n-g day...And it's snowing, blowing, and COLD outside so doing chores tonight is probably going to leave me frozen. Ugh. Shaping up to be a terrific day...Note the heavy use of sarcasm.

Darn you long day!! >_< I hope you get some positive answers!



Tasha said:


> Blue, meat upset my tummy in first tri. I worried for the same reason.
> 
> Mrs R, usually if it's bad news you hear quicker.
> 
> Thank you girls. It was an okay scan. Rudi has gone down on the centiles, not massively so, so not so much of a worry for right now. My placenta, the Doppler readings weren't great, every woman who has had the same reading as me at this gestation went on to have an IUGR baby. It is not the best news but it's okay for right now. I Have to see an anaesthetist to discuss plans for a c-section as that seems more likely now but it is complicated because of my high dose Clexane (in an emergency situation I would know to stop it). I'm actually okay with it all, baby has lots of fluid, it's not an IUGR baby atm and we know what the future potentially holds.
> 
> Will upload photos tomorrow x

What does IUGR mean??


----------



## Tasha

Hope, sweetv and dairy good luck at your scans today. I feel like I'm missing someone but can't remember who. So if I am, I apologise.

Mrs R, yes it is the same. We all get told one week but my friends who have had bad news have all heard within 2 days, 3 at most.

Newly interestingly my first two babies were great weights despite pre-eclampsia. It was only Honey, Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae that were small. Her baby would of been under the 10th percentile, so that's a warning sign of IUGR however a small baby doesn't always equal IUGR, it could be a small for gestational age baby (SGA) meaning that is normal for the baby. IUGR is under the 10th and not maintaining its centiles (although some Drs will treat as IUGR if they were say 50th, then 40th and so on). The future depends on the reason her baby was small, if it's SGA then her baby's might all be small (and small doesn't equal unhealthy), if you have one IUGR baby then your chances of another double, if you have more than one then they double again. However as you can see from my history nothing is certain. 

Sweetv, I did with one of my babies (the last one I bought home), she had fetal distress so it was an emergency one and get placenta was awful so I'm glad that happened. I would choose vaginal over section but it wasn't as bad as I thought would be and ultimately I don't care how it gets here as long as it's screaming :) 

D, it's interuterine growth restriction. It's what my two girls died of as it means reduced blood flow (and eventually none), lack of oxygen and neturients.


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - I hope everything goes well for you, sorry the doppler reading wasn't great, it's really good that Rudi isn't suffering from IUGR. I'm really glad your dr's are looking after you well :hugs:

Mrs R - it's good the receptionist said that "no news was good news". Hope you get the results soon to put your mind at rest :hugs: 

Sweet, Hope & Dairy - lots of luck for today, hope everything goes well :hugs:

Glad yesterday is over, 10w2d was when I found out my last pregnancy hadn't worked out. Symptoms are here now so fingers crossed. Like all of you it's been a really long journey, it's 4 years in April since my first loss and the last 2 years has been just losses and testing, hoping I will have good news this anniversary.


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - I agree that I don't care how it gets here as long as it is healthy. With my angel I was ready for a section and due to gestational age it would have been a classical. My doctor stepped in last minute and wouldn't allow it to happen. I hope your next scan shows maintained growth. I was only 5lbs at birth and was just small for most of my childhood and adolescence. 

blue - I'm looking forward to getting over my milestones but not actually getting there (if that makes any sense). First scan is one (1/2 of them haven't gone well), 12 week scan is the other. Congrats on 10+3! 

2 more hours until scan. I got this!


----------



## Hope39

My scan went perfectly, measuring 12w 4d which is spot on with my lmp . Big relief for now, hope the time passes quickly till my next scan which is hopefully at 14.5w xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you girls with a scan today. I'll be stalking for updates. 

Tasha: sorry the scan did go as hoped. When is your next scan? I you and and baby will be followed very closely by the doctors. Sending you lots of positive thoughts.


----------



## wookie130

Tasha- I pray they continue to monitor baby very closely...weekly, or however often is necessary to ensure his/her safety. I was at risk during my last pregnancy for IUGR, but Oscar never ended up being officially classified as IUGR. That being said, they did my c-section at just the right time, otherwise, there could have been issues. I couldn't agree with you more about getting the baby here safely. I think we're living in a time where women are placing far too much emphasis on the process (birth) over the outcome (a healthy mom and baby), and we need to get back to what matters...getting the baby here safely, and providing the care that both mom and baby needs to go home ASAP. When I see blogs such as "The Unnecesarian" I absolutely cringe. Oh, c-sections ARE necessary, particularly in the interest of keeping maternal and neonatal death rates low.

Dairy- I'm still praying for you. I hope you have all answers you need soon.

Hope39- That's great news! Every bit of reassurance helps.

SweetV- Good luck!


----------



## Tasha

Blue that's fab you got through one milestone. :dance:

Sweetv, that makes sense to me you dread being that gestation but you want to get there as quick as possible so you can be past it. We all just need fast forward buttons. Good luck sweetie.

Hope you know I'm delighted for you.

My next NHS one is the 8th but I have my 3D one before then. I then have another on the 13th and again the 22nd. Plus I am now being seen weekly. It's all good care.

Wookie, I think it's societies fault though as women are deemed less some how if they don't do it vaginally (notice I say it's vaginal not natural as that makes c-section unnatural, when it isn't). I do get why women find it important but I agree some of the important things get lost. 

I'm glad they got Oscar out at the right time :)

Yesterday's scan as promised
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I can't believe I missed your post Hope! So glad for a great scan! Roll on next 2 weeks!

Wookie: totally agree!


----------



## dairymomma

Will update when I get home and post more but quickly wanted to pop in and say glad we had some good scan news on here. 

Less than 2 hours til I know what's in my uterus. Feeling nervous and calm all at the same time. Nervous because I hate early scans when I've had bleeding-far more of them have been bad news than good, but calm because I'll KNOW. I can accept a loss if this is a loss and I can accept a baby and hb if it's viable but this not knowing is driving me nuts. :dohh:


----------



## SweetV

Hope that is fantastic news! 

Wookie I totally agree. I dont necessarily think that optional sections are the way to go unless it's a medical reason. Most important that baby is as healthy as possible. 

Dairy - I have everything so very tightly crossed for you. 

Afm scan complete. Anxiously waiting to see the doctor and discuss results. I'm also going to discuss work and stress as they have messaged me half a dozen times already this morning while I've been waiting. I'm asking to work no more than 40 hours/week and no more overnight shifts. I hope they find that reasonable even though I'm not even 12 weeks.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: love the scan pic!!

Dairy: thinking of you :hugs:

SweetV: hope the results are all good! You're definitely not asking too much, it's the bare minimum. :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies. Would it be ok to join here? I just got a bfp today after 3 losses. Am terrified. Really hope this is it. X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Nessaw on your bfp. Stick little bean! The ladies on this thread are just amazing! Hope you'll like it here! xx


----------



## blueblue

Hope - congratulations on a great scan!

Sweet - Hope everything goes well with the doctor, you aren't asking too much, even if it's not 12 weeks yet, it's important to look after yourself in the first trimester :hugs:

Dairy - hope everything goes well today with your scan :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Whew. Long busy day and it's not over yet. Still have some painting to do but figured there were probably some ladies here anxiously awaiting any news and I need to do some updating.

Hope-glad you had a good scan and all is looking good for the moment.

Tasha-I'm sorry your scan showed a bit of slowed growth but glad things are at least stable for the moment.

Sweet-I hope you find out the results soon. The waiting is excruciating, isn't it? 

AFM-Ultrasound showed a baby measuring 6+4 with a hb of 128. :shock: I honestly thought it was over or something was wrong so to say I'm stunned in an understatement. My odds of miscarrying just dropped by a TON as I've only miscarried once while on the meds after seeing a heartbeat. So a big WHEW from me. 

However, there is a second sac. :saywhat: It's smaller than the baby's sac but it's fluid filled. The dr isn't optimistic about it being viable if it's a twin because of the size (it's about half the size of bub's gestational sac) and said it could be a pool of blood too. The radiologist will officially decide if it's a hematoma or if it's a twin but either way, the bleeds I've been having are somewhat explainable now because the blood could be coming from the hematoma or from my body trying to miscarry the nonviable twin. I'm not sure how to take the 'twin' idea but right now, I'm just focusing on the one bubba that has a hb and waiting for the 'official' word.


----------



## melfy77

dairymomma said:


> Whew. Long busy day and it's not over yet. Still have some painting to do but figured there were probably some ladies here anxiously awaiting any news and I need to do some updating.
> 
> Hope-glad you had a good scan and all is looking good for the moment.
> 
> Tasha-I'm sorry your scan showed a bit of slowed growth but glad things are at least stable for the moment.
> 
> Sweet-I hope you find out the results soon. The waiting is excruciating, isn't it?
> 
> AFM-Ultrasound showed a baby measuring 6+4 with a hb of 128. :shock: I honestly thought it was over or something was wrong so to say I'm stunned in an understatement. My odds of miscarrying just dropped by a TON as I've only miscarried once while on the meds after seeing a heartbeat. So a big WHEW from me.
> 
> However, there is a second sac. :saywhat: It's smaller than the baby's sac but it's fluid filled. The dr isn't optimistic about it being viable if it's a twin because of the size (it's about half the size of bub's gestational sac) and said it could be a pool of blood too. The radiologist will officially decide if it's a hematoma or if it's a twin but either way, the bleeds I've been having are somewhat explainable now because the blood could be coming from the hematoma or from my body trying to miscarry the nonviable twin. I'm not sure how to take the 'twin' idea but right now, I'm just focusing on the one bubba that has a hb and waiting for the 'official' word.

Great news on the scan dairy!!! The thought of vanishing twin syndrom actually crossed my mind as well. Yay for strong heartbeat!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## wookie130

Melfy- Hey, girl! :hugs:

Dairy- Phew, what a relief!!! :happydance: A small hematoma would explain the spotting/bleeding episodes...they're a pretty common issue, and most of the time, they shrink (now that you know what it may be, you probably need to take it easy...if I'm not mistaken, hematomas merit light work only, and lots of physical rest, but please correct me if I'm wrong.) Hmmm. There IS the possibility of a vanishing twin, though, yes. But one healthy baby in there is marvelous! I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

SweetV- Any word? I guess I feel that even planned c-sections are fine. I mean, part of the whole argument in favor of vaginal birth, is that a woman will have more control of her body, etc. Well, who is to say that a woman is not taking charge of her own bodily autonomy by having a c-section? A planned c-section should remain a choice, and I don't see anything wrong with it remaining on the table, as long as the woman goes into it with informed consent, and knows the risks, etc. There are women who have had traumatic vaginal deliveries (yet you hear very little of this, and rather, more of women who have had traumatic c-sections), and opt for a c-section so they can avoid reliving their former birth experience. I guess it's just another option, and women should be able to choose it without guilt, or without feeling like a failure, or that they haven't given birth, etc. C-sections are highly demonized in our society (particularly in the online birth blogging world), and much of the criticism toward the procedure is geared toward outdated methodology, and former surgical practices. The surgery itself is safer than ever, particularly in the U.S., and while it is known to be harder on moms, it IS often gentler for babies. So, there's my soapbox. LOL! :) I had 2 beautiful c-section births, and I do not regret for one second that I left my vajaybird out of the equation. My children were lifted from me, and it was wonderful. :) I wouldn't have changed a thing!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: so pleased to hear your news!! Still take it easy. 

Wookie: what you're saying is so true. One of my friend haemorrhage pretty badly during the last 2 births and she had 5 more children before and the deliveries were not a nice experience. For the last 2 she accidentally gave birth at home because the hospital midwives sent her back saying she was not in labour. Back home she just happened to be in full labour 30 min later. It happened twice and even if the birth itself was fine and almost painless, she had to have blood transfusion, that's how much she bled afterwards! So when she got pg the last time she was traumatised by the whole thing. And I think anyone would if it only happened once, so imagine twice! She asked for a c-section, but was refused at first, until she found a mw willing to listen to her. She now has a healthy baby and a stressless delivery. She was very pleased about it.


----------



## SweetV

wookie - That is a different perspective than how I was approaching it but you are absolutely right. I know a few people that have had very, very traumatic vaginal births and mine with my angel was something that I thought would give me ptsd (just horrible nightmares but that's another story entirely). I personally wouldn't opt for either... can't the stork just come lol. But sections do seem way less traumatic for baby with however a longer recovery time for mom. 

Dairy - Again I'm so happy that everything has worked out for you! It seems as though we may be in a similar situation


afm.... Scan showed a 7 week old baby with a strong hb (I meant to ask for number but it escaped me after I got talking to the dr). I do however have "a number" of fluid filled blood pockets in the uterus. I have to go for another scan next week to ensure that they are not growing. 
When I started talking to the dr about work and wanting a note to ask for no more than 40-45 hours/week and rest periods off my feet every two hours, her exact words were "you're adorable" and has written me off work for 2 weeks minimum. I brought the note to work however and standing over my shoulder my boss made me call the dr to see if they would instead opt for modified duties. I had to leave a message and they haven't called me back. My boss will not cover off my shifts until I hear back from the dr. I'm off tomorrow and Saturday anyways so I think I will just call work tomorrow afternoon and let them know that the time off is not optional. I need to take care of myself. They still have no idea I'm pregnant. I think if the scan had of been perfect I would have told them. The doctor said not unlike Dairy that I can expect episodes of bleeding to start and not to be alarmed when it starts happening. 

I am continuing to just be thankful that there is one little baby in there with a good heartbeat that has a great doctor. Maybe next Wednesday I will get to see it :cloud9:


----------



## SweetV

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies. Would it be ok to join here? I just got a bfp today after 3 losses. Am terrified. Really hope this is it. X

Welcome! Congrats on your BFP


----------



## mowat

Hi Nessaw!

Congrats Dairy and Sweet! Amazing news.


----------



## Hope39

Congrats nessaw and welcome xx


----------



## DSemcho

blueblue said:


> Tasha - I hope everything goes well for you, sorry the doppler reading wasn't great, it's really good that Rudi isn't suffering from IUGR. I'm really glad your dr's are looking after you well :hugs:
> 
> Mrs R - it's good the receptionist said that "no news was good news". Hope you get the results soon to put your mind at rest :hugs:
> 
> Sweet, Hope & Dairy - lots of luck for today, hope everything goes well :hugs:
> 
> Glad yesterday is over, 10w2d was when I found out my last pregnancy hadn't worked out. Symptoms are here now so fingers crossed. Like all of you it's been a really long journey, it's 4 years in April since my first loss and the last 2 years has been just losses and testing, hoping I will have good news this anniversary.

blueblue I feel you, Mar 6th was the 4 year anniversary of my first loss too.



Tasha said:


> Blue that's fab you got through one milestone. :dance:
> 
> Sweetv, that makes sense to me you dread being that gestation but you want to get there as quick as possible so you can be past it. We all just need fast forward buttons. Good luck sweetie.
> 
> Hope you know I'm delighted for you.
> 
> My next NHS one is the 8th but I have my 3D one before then. I then have another on the 13th and again the 22nd. Plus I am now being seen weekly. It's all good care.
> 
> Wookie, I think it's societies fault though as women are deemed less some how if they don't do it vaginally (notice I say it's vaginal not natural as that makes c-section unnatural, when it isn't). I do get why women find it important but I agree some of the important things get lost.
> 
> I'm glad they got Oscar out at the right time :)
> 
> Yesterday's scan as promised


The bubs is adorable!!!! ^_^ So happy everything is going perfectly!



dairymomma said:


> Whew. Long busy day and it's not over yet. Still have some painting to do but figured there were probably some ladies here anxiously awaiting any news and I need to do some updating.
> 
> Hope-glad you had a good scan and all is looking good for the moment.
> 
> Tasha-I'm sorry your scan showed a bit of slowed growth but glad things are at least stable for the moment.
> 
> Sweet-I hope you find out the results soon. The waiting is excruciating, isn't it?
> 
> AFM-Ultrasound showed a baby measuring 6+4 with a hb of 128. :shock: I honestly thought it was over or something was wrong so to say I'm stunned in an understatement. My odds of miscarrying just dropped by a TON as I've only miscarried once while on the meds after seeing a heartbeat. So a big WHEW from me.
> 
> However, there is a second sac. :saywhat: It's smaller than the baby's sac but it's fluid filled. The dr isn't optimistic about it being viable if it's a twin because of the size (it's about half the size of bub's gestational sac) and said it could be a pool of blood too. The radiologist will officially decide if it's a hematoma or if it's a twin but either way, the bleeds I've been having are somewhat explainable now because the blood could be coming from the hematoma or from my body trying to miscarry the nonviable twin. I'm not sure how to take the 'twin' idea but right now, I'm just focusing on the one bubba that has a hb and waiting for the 'official' word.

Second sac say whaaaaaa... My husband would have been freaking haha.




SweetV said:


> wookie - That is a different perspective than how I was approaching it but you are absolutely right. I know a few people that have had very, very traumatic vaginal births and mine with my angel was something that I thought would give me ptsd (just horrible nightmares but that's another story entirely). I personally wouldn't opt for either... can't the stork just come lol. But sections do seem way less traumatic for baby with however a longer recovery time for mom.
> 
> Dairy - Again I'm so happy that everything has worked out for you! It seems as though we may be in a similar situation
> 
> 
> afm.... Scan showed a 7 week old baby with a strong hb (I meant to ask for number but it escaped me after I got talking to the dr). I do however have "a number" of fluid filled blood pockets in the uterus. I have to go for another scan next week to ensure that they are not growing.
> When I started talking to the dr about work and wanting a note to ask for no more than 40-45 hours/week and rest periods off my feet every two hours, her exact words were "you're adorable" and has written me off work for 2 weeks minimum. I brought the note to work however and standing over my shoulder my boss made me call the dr to see if they would instead opt for modified duties. I had to leave a message and they haven't called me back. My boss will not cover off my shifts until I hear back from the dr. I'm off tomorrow and Saturday anyways so I think I will just call work tomorrow afternoon and let them know that the time off is not optional. I need to take care of myself. They still have no idea I'm pregnant. I think if the scan had of been perfect I would have told them. The doctor said not unlike Dairy that I can expect episodes of bleeding to start and not to be alarmed when it starts happening.
> 
> I am continuing to just be thankful that there is one little baby in there with a good heartbeat that has a great doctor. Maybe next Wednesday I will get to see it :cloud9:

Gosh I hate when work tries to take advantage of you. I'd be tempted to just tell them you're pregnant so you are told to take time off for the safety of the nugget. Are you scared they'll fire you??



nessaw said:


> Hi ladies. Would it be ok to join here? I just got a bfp today after 3 losses. Am terrified. Really hope this is it. X

Welcome!!! I got my BFP in November after 6 losses and so far I'm doing good! I know it's hard, but stay positive as long as you can.




AFM - we got an offer today for a house on base in New Mexico!! 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom, garage, two patios and a fenced in back yard. 1,685 sqft! :D


----------



## SweetV

DS - it's not that I'm afraid they will fire me it's that they are aware of my last 4 losses and I hate all the sympathy and I'm afraid of the gossip. Sometimes I wonder how I have the courage to just keep trying and I think that they will say "why is she bothering to take the time off work if she is just going to miscarry again". It's all in my head I know. My boss is actually pretty awesome and he quit last week so he only has a week left. I'm second in command so I am leaving my team very short with zero management.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Sweet- some things are just more important. And I think the journey to motherhood tops them all, no matter what the circumstance <3 

Mowat how are you feeling?! Where are those babies!


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - congratulations! I'm so happy to hear about your LO and heartbeat. The second sac could explain the bleeding.

Sweet - congratulations on your wonderful news too! Make sure you put yourself first, not work, I'm really glad your doctor is being very helpful. If the doctor thinks you need 2 weeks off, definitely take it.

D - anniversaries are hard. I'm so glad everything is going so well for you this time.

The mood swings have really kicked in now, just happy to have symptoms still.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

A little update from me. 

I have been very sick again for the past few weeks, so I went to the triage as advised by the consultant I saw on Monday. She first gave me some tablets and told me to get checked out if they didn't work. 
I'm just back from the hospital, it took the whole afternoon, but they saw me straight away.

So, no pre-e thank God. But a bad bacteria showed up in my urine. And they think that's what was making me so sick. So I'm on antibiotics for 5 days. I hope that goes away. Surprisingly, they've just changed the plan 're: clexane and aspirin and I'm on them again. Now they don't want me to go past 38 weeks and they're planning on an induction.

I see the consultant on Monday to discuss it and probably make an appt for D day! I don't know what to make of all of it. It's not bad news, but I'll have to readjust!


----------



## SweetV

Thanks ladies. Sometimes I need a kick to put things in perspective. 
Ummi you are so close to meeting your rainbow!


----------



## dairymomma

Nessaw-hi and congrats on your bfp! Hope it's a sticky one this time. I think I've seen you on here before or on another thread somewhere along the lines. 

Sorry if I'm skipping other news but my brain is short-circuiting today and my memory is nonexistant. Pg symptoms have surged full speed ahead and I've been SO sick, tired, tingly boobed, and baby brained, I'm amazed I'm still able to function right now. It's like seeing bubba just triggered something and there's no doubting I'm pg now. :haha: *looks around and whispers* But have to share some secret good news. Haven't had any clots in 2 full days and haven't had any spotting whatsoever since yesterday during my scan. Whispering because if I shout it from the rooftops, I feel like I'll jinx it and I'll have a full out bleed tomorrow morning. :dohh: FX it's over for good.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - that's amazing! I was so worried the other day with all my symptoms being gone and bam today it's hit me like a wall. I can barely move, barely eat and thinking hurts so I know exactly what you mean. Come on second trimester!


----------



## mowat

Great news Dairy!


----------



## mowat

Had a non-stress test on Wednesday and everything looked good. My ultrasound on Monday showed good growth and doctor was happy. She left me a phone message today to meet her at the hospital tomorrow for another non-stress test and a sweep! They're pretty eager to get the babies out soon as I'm 38 weeks on Sunday and they don't like twins to go much further than that. Starting to feel more awkward so I think I'm ready to get this show on the road!


----------



## Tasha

Mowat that's soexciting, I hope you meet your rainbows soon x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: I'm so happy you're feeling rubbish! (ykwim :) )

Mowat: whoop whoop! Babies on their way!


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - great news about the symptoms being back, fingers crossed all the bleeding has stopped now :hugs:

Sweet - glad your symptoms are back too - it feels weird saying glad you are feeling rubbish! x

Mowat - great news for you, glad everything is going so well x

Ummi - sorry you are not feeling great, hopefully it will get better soon, are you on antibiotics? x


----------



## SweetV

Mowat - that is so exciting! Good luck on Sunday!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Blue: yes, 5 days of anti biotics. Hopefully it's going to be all over once I go into labour. 

And yes, "glad you're feeling rubbish" is one of the weirdest thing I've every said! My friends irl wouldn't understand!


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - I hope everything is ok when you go into labour :hugs: . Lol, one of my friends said it to me when I said I was feeling pretty sick, I was just happy to feel rubbish if it means everything is ok.


----------



## floridamomma

Happy to see good news for all. Just wanted to let you all know I'm still checking in on you guys. I have decided not to pursue anymore biological children. It's too much. Adoption is possible down the line. For now focusing on my own health and my happiness. Good luck to you all. I'll check in from time to time


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Florida: It's nice of you to pop in. I hope you find happiness in whatever journey you choose. I'm sure concentrating on yourself will do you some good.


----------



## Squig34

Florida, good luck for your future :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-glad to see you are doing okay and you are at peace with your decision. Keep us updated on how life is going and good luck with your future plans.

I had to laugh at the 'I'm so glad you're sick' comment too. I just told DH last night that I've never been so happy to be puking in my life! :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Florida - It's nice to see you come and say hello! DH and I have discussed the adoption route as well. I hope to hear from you again soon.


----------



## mowat

Hi Florida! 

No babies for me today. Not much progress yet really. Doctor attempted a sweep, but she wasn't too optimistic. Go in again on Wednesday and will see the gynecologist for an assessment. Come on babies!


----------



## DSemcho

1830 here and I've had diarrhea since yesterday, in 30 minutes my temp went from 98.7 to 99.9 and then an hour later to 100.4. Got 9 hours sleep last night, then slept from 2 until 5. Called medical when it was 99.9 and they said take Tylenol so I did, but an hour later it had spiked to the 100.4. I'm monitoring it and trying to stay hydrated, but as you know drinking or eating affects your temp so I have to drink a lot after taking my temp then wait half an hour to an hour to temp. Also I've ran to the restroom so many times today I weight the same as I did when I woke up, so total I've lost about 3lbs.

Little man is kicking away, but I'm still worried :/


----------



## blueblue

D - I hope you feel better soon, can you see the doctor if things don't improve? :hugs:

Florida - it's lovely to hear from you, glad you are getting on ok. I hope the future is much more positive for you. Take care :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Florida. :hugs: Adoption is a beautiful blessing. I hope time continues to heal your heart little by little.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Ummi2boyz, I'm so sorry you've been sick, but glad they figured out the cause and I'm praying your antibiotics help.

nessaw, welcome and congrats!! I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. These ladies on here are amazing!!

mowat, come on babies!!!

Hope, I'm so glad you had a great scan.

florida, I'm praying your heart continues to heal. It was nice to hear from you and don't be a stranger.

Tasha, I'm so sorry your scan wasn't perfect, but seems the little one is still doing fine. Praying it continues to grow strong and healthy!

dairy, congrats on an exciting scan!! So happy to hear that there's a little on with a hb in there!! I'm glad they found the cause of your bleeding most likely. Sounds like your doctor's are taking good care of you.

wookie, I've never given birth obviously...but I couldn't agree more with what you said about having a c-section.

SweetV, I'm glad your scan went well. I know blood pockets can be very normal and I'm glad they're going to be keeping an eye on them. Take the time off of work, especially if your doctor suggested it. You need to take care of yourself.

DSemcho, congrats on your house!! I'm so sorry you aren't feeling good. Get into your doctor if it doesn't improve. Rest a lot and take care of yourself.

AFM: I FINALLY got my test results back!!! I had tried to call Friday afternoon hoping to hear before the weekend, but they were closed for the afternoon. But called this morning and my quad screening came back looking normal and my blood clotting levels haven't gotten any worse. They are exactly the same!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! I HUGE weight lifted off of my shoulders. I cried I was so relieved!! Now I just have to try to patiently wait until my gender/anatomy scan at 22 weeks. I'm 17 today. But that's an exciting thing to look forward to!!


----------



## dairymomma

Scan report is in. Findings as follows.
_FINDINGS: Intrauterine gestational sac with yolk sac and fetal pole. Crown-rump length measures 0.67 cm consistent with 6 weeks 4 days gestation. Fetal heart rate measures 128 beats per minute. Immediately adjacent to the gestational sac with the fetal pole is an apparent 2nd gestational sac with surrounding decidual reaction. A subchorionic hematoma is considered less likely, but not excluded. Followup ultrasound is recommended.

Presumed corpus luteum cyst in the right ovary which measures approximately 1.8 cm in greatest dimension. Slight heterogeneity of the left ovary of uncertain etiology and significance. This can be followed on subsequent ultrasound._

I did a five minute search on some of the terms I didn't know like heterogeneity and decidual reaction and after wading through LOTS of pages with scary titles linking 'ovarian cancer' and 'heterogenic', I'm pretty well convinced that for some thus far unknown reason, my left ovary is a wee bit different in size than my right and the twin sac is a blighted ovum. I do want to say I'm_ not _thinking cancer despite Dr. Google's findings. The u/s doesn't say anything about a mass or cyst in there or even if my ovary is bigger or smaller than the other. (But I do wonder if the size difference could be related to the reason I can't sustain a left ovulation pg...) I will be calling the dr about this though as he has me scheduled for another scan in 3 weeks but the radiologist made note that a short term follow-up u/s is preferred. I suppose they want to make sure the twin is absorbing and see if there's any change with my ovary. :shrug:


----------



## SweetV

Mowat - hurry up babies! Good luck at your appt on Wednesday! 
DS - sorry you have not been well. I hope you are feeling better soon! 
Mrs R. Glad your test results are good! Hope the time passes quickly until your next scan 
Dairy- stay off dr Google lol. Although to be fair I would have had to look up those terms as well.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

dairy, I hate when a report has words you're not familar with. I Google them too. I'm sure it's something that is normal, just not worded in a way to understand what's going on to people like you and me. I would call your doctor just for clarification if anything. I'm sure everything is ok though. :thumbup:

Thanks SweetV, I'm so thrilled I now know I can relax.


----------



## dairymomma

Like I said, I'm not worried. I know enough to take what Dr. Google spits out with a grain of salt and the rest of the report states there's just this 'slight heterogeniety of the left ovary which is otherwise *normal*'. So no cysts, growths, masses, or anything scary. Just a normal ovary that's different in some way from my other one. I actually wonder if there's been something odd about that ovary all along and if so, is it the reason I've had so many BOs from that side? Maybe it's been an issue all along and the other techs didn't catch the difference until now for whatever reason. :shrug: I did call the dr though to see about getting an earlier scan though but he was on the phone and his nurse said she'd call me when she talked to him. Still waiting but I'll call tomorrow if they don't get back to me. I'm not going to say no to another chance of seeing bubs. :haha:


----------



## SweetV

the BO theory sounds like it may have some ground. 
I also didn't say no at the chance to have an ultrasound so quickly after the last one. Are they going to monitor your other sac? She told me weekly ultrasounds until the SCH's had disappeared. Sounds good to me :)


----------



## Radiance

Cervix is slowly opening more. I've poked it twice on accident while putting my progesterone in the last week. Last week I was a one, I'm now about a 1.5. Trying so hard not to be stressed. 9 weeks, I need at least 9 weeks. On a more positive note, one of my SCHs has gotten smaller and I haven't bleed in a couple days.


----------



## Radiance

I'm always so impressed with your attitude Dairymomma!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Florida

Glad your results came back good Mrs R. Not long to go until your anomaly scan :dance:

Dairy, it sounds like a normal difference. I hope you get to see baby again soon.

Radiance :hugs: very scary for you. Do you have a stitch?

I had a 4d scan yesterday but baby was sleeping, so we have to go back next week. Tummy had fallen down centiles again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ab75

Congrats dairy xx

Tasha,I hope rudi can keep growing for another few weeks xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hi there, hope I can jump in here for a bit of hand-holding.

I have three perfect keeping kids, one little man who died as a newborn and five losses from 5-14 weeks. I'm just 4 weeks with this pregnancy and already spotting. No point in scanning before 7 weeks, so I have to find a way to stay sane until then.

This pregnancy business is tough!


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - it sounds like it could be a blighted ovum if there isn't a fetal pole (my first was a BO). It could be they didn't notice the difference in your ovaries previously, I have a tiny fibroid which appears/disappears depending on who is scanning me. You are being very level-headed with google :). Hope everything goes ok :hugs:

Mrs R - really glad your results are fine! 

Tasha - hope everything goes well in the next few weeks and Rudi keeps growing :hugs:

Radiance - glad the bleeding has stopped, are the doctor's going to put a stitch in? :hugs:

InVivoVeritas - welcome, I hope everything goes well in this pregnancy. The waiting is very stressful, hope the time goes quickly :hugs:

AFM - I'm a bit worried as my morning sickness has practically gone at 11 weeks, but my boobs are still enormous, I'm really tired, the sense of smell is still here and I don't like food so I'm hoping it's not another mmc - it doesn't feel the same. I haven't had a scan since 8w2d and my next one isn't til 12 weeks, I think the wait is starting to drive me a bit crazy.


----------



## SweetV

Radiance - glad you are able to find some positivity with regards to your SCH. I hope your cervix holds tight. Stay off your feet if you can. 

Tasha - So cute! Keep growing baby! I hope your scan next week shows an awake growing baby 

InVivoveritas - the waiting for that scan is so hard. I'm sorry to hear about the bleed. Hopefully it is nothing. 

Blue - my symptoms disappeared last week so I looked up a thread I started in 2013 and at 11 weeks my symptoms had disappeared as well. I think it's normal when the hormones start to level out. I hope the days until your 12 week scan go quickly. 

afm - enjoying my time away from work. I'm surprised at how quickly the days have passed in-between scans and I have my follow up tomorrow for my SCH's. Looking forward to knowing there is still a strong heartbeat in there as silly me tried my doppler yesterday with no luck (I know it's way to early and I was barely disappointed but PAL feelings snuck up anyways). I told my work yesterday about the pregnancy I'm really hoping that telling somebody doesn't jinx it.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you Sweet, I feel a bit sick now so fingers crossed. I hope everything goes well with your scan tomorrow, glad you are able to take it easy. I don't think telling people will jinx it. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: beautiful scan pic! Keep on growing little Baba!

Dairy: yay for such a good scan report! Have you got an appointment soon? 

Radiance: I was going to ask the same question. Are you going to have some stitches? It could be the solution. 

MrsR: glad you gor great results. 

Blue: glad you're feeling sick again!! Looking forward to a great scan in a week time!

Sweet: such a relief that you managed to get away from work. Take it easy. Time does fly by. When is your next scan? (sorry if you mentioned it before, I keep forgetting who posted what constantly have to go back and check what people wrote in the thread!)

Afm: I saw the consultant yesterday, who was one that I already saw earlier in the pregnancy. And he did not understand either why they told me they would have to induce me by 38w and why they told me to continue my meds. 
The doctor I saw in Friday was from another team of consultants and both teams don't have the same protocols. My consultant is all for stopping the meds and GI natural as there is no reason for inducing now. And the other team prefers continuing with the meds, stop them a day or 2 and then induce. 
In my case I believe the first option is more sensible as baby is doing good so far, moves really well, so I'd like her to keep growing until she's ready.


----------



## SweetV

Ummi - my scan is tomorrow morning. I think I would go for the first option as well as long as baby is doing well let her stay as long as she needs.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Blue -- as far as I remember ms eases up a lot at around 11 weeks. Just enough to give you a scare, then sneaks back with a vengeance. Fingers crossed for a very nauseous evening.

Sweet -- yay for extra scans. It's so good to see that little heart thumping; holds the terror off for at least a good week.

Ummi -- the first option sounds much better to me too. Give her as much growing time as she needs.

Me, I've mostly stopped spotting thanks to the progesterone, but now I'm in the depths of the progesterone-is-causing-the-symptoms paranoia. I'm fighting the urge to test again, it really doesn't help my mental state.


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-FX things hold til 9 weeks. I'm assuming you are getting a stitch then? :hugs:

IVV-welcome and FX this is a super sticky bubs. I've had spotting/bleeding off and on since 4 weeks too but a scan on thursday showed baby was hanging in there despite all the scary signs. 

Tasha-cute picture and hope baby keeps growing for a bit yet. :hugs: 

MrsR-glad your results came back with good news. Always a relief to hear that isn't it?

blue-it's not my first blighted ovum so I'm not really all that surprised. I just hope it either detaches sooner rather than later or it's absorbed quickly because even though I know what's causing this spotting/bleeding, it's not fun seeing it either. 

Sweet-no the dr didn't say anything about weekly scans. I asked about every other week and he said a month so we split the difference and he ordered my next scan 3 weeks out from my last one. However, the radiologist made a note that I should have a short interval scan to monitor the sac so I'm waiting to hear back from the dr if he'll do one earlier.

AFM-bleeding started again last night and I had alot of tightening going on down below. Felt like cramps but it didn't hurt. I'm right at the point when I've miscarried my previous BO pgs so I'm guessing the nonviable twin is trying to work it's way out. FX bubs stays put if the other sac detaches. I'm still waiting to hear on my u/s and I was intending to call today but remembered the dr isn't in the office on Tuesdays so I'm waiting til tomorrow. I'm going to request another scan because of the increased pressure I had last night. I'm not worried but it would be nice to see that baby is doing okay despite my body's efforts to rid itself of a nonviable pg.

And I won't lie. The BO twin thing is starting to hit me a bit and I'm in this weird half mourning/half excited mood. I would have LOVED twins but it's obviously not meant to be and it's bittersweet to know that even though there's a baby with a hb in there, I'm still in the midst of a loss nonetheless.


----------



## Hope39

Dairy have they now confirmed it was a twin - hugs xx


----------



## Hope39

Radiance said:


> Cervix is slowly opening more. I've poked it twice on accident while putting my progesterone in the last week. Last week I was a one, I'm now about a 1.5. Trying so hard not to be stressed. 9 weeks, I need at least 9 weeks. On a more positive note, one of my SCHs has gotten smaller and I haven't bleed in a couple days.

Awe hugs radiance, was it a cervix scan you had?

Do you mean your cervix are 1.5cm dilated? 

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-yes. The u/s report says there's a second gestational sac with thickened lining around it, measuring small, and nothing visible inside. All signs of a BO. They do note an SCH is possible but not as likely given the size of the sac so the radiologist called it a nonviable twin.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

dairy -- I'm so glad your pregnancy's continuing with one little one, but how mixed your feelings must be. Bet the bleeding's frightening even though you know what's happening.

Me, I've had no spotting since Monday, but I've had MMC before that have been covered up by the progesterone. My morning coffee is still making me feel queasy, though, which has been a good sign in my successful pregnancies. It's the whole reason I'm still drinking it ;)


----------



## blueblue

Sweet - hope you are ok, good luck with your scan today :hugs:

Dairy - I hope the bleeding stops soon, it's a lot for you to go through. The loss of a twin must be really hard :hugs:

Ummi - I would go with the first option too, hope everything goes well :hugs: 

Ivv - I hope the spotting stays away, it's difficult to deal with. I had spotting/bleeding from week 4 to 8, everything was ok at the scans but I was really worried. PARL is very difficult emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

It's bittersweet yes but I'm still very happy to have the one baby tucked inside there. And no bleeding yesterday. Wohoo! Just taking that part of things day by day at this point because it's the only thing I can do. And still no word from the drs. I dunno. I was going to call and see what he wanted me to do but with things holding steady for the moment, I'm half tempted to just wait for my next appt after all. I'm kind of burnt out on all the extra scans (mostly they are bad news for me anyway) and I'm so horrendously busy right now too that I hate to schedule yet another appt.


----------



## SweetV

IVV - my coffee makes me queasy too but I can't seem to give it up. I pour a cup every morning and have a few sips before just letting it go cold. 

Dairy - I know what you mean about the extra scans. I like the idea of being reassured so often but the anxiety leading up to it is not ok. 

afm - scan went amazing today. Back in 2 weeks for another look and to book 12 week blood work and nt scan. Mentally feeling pretty good today, physically I feel like I've been hit by a truck.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

blueblue, I lost my morning sickness literally over night between 12-13 weeks. So it's very common for that to happen. You're almost at your 12 weeks scan!! Hope it goes by fast for you!!

SweetV, I'm so glad your scan went well!! 

dairy, with your ovary being a bit different than the other one it would make since if it didn't produce quality eggs. You could be right about that. I'm so sorry your bleeding started again. Just praying you'll pass the one and your little one will hang on and be just fine.

Ummi2boyz, I agree to let her stay in as long as she's doing fine. 

Radiance, I'm very happy to hear you haven't bled in a couple days. But I'm praying everything continues to go well and that your doctor gives you a stitch to keep everything going well.

Tasha, I'm so excited for my anatomy scan!! I can't wait to find out what I'm having!! Beautiful picture of your little one. I'm still praying it continues to grow strong and healthy for awhile longer.

Welcome IVV!! Congrats on your pregnancy and I'm so sorry you're spotting. That is always scary regardless if it's nothing. I'm so very sorry you lost a baby as a newborn. I couldn't even imagine and then also having your other losses. Do you mind if I ask if they determined the reason? 

AFM: I've been feeling pretty good really. Some of my newer symptoms are slight crampiness here and there, doesn't hurt. Thinking it's my uterus growing? I've also noticed my hips will bug me at times too. Like if I'm laying on one side at night for an extended period of time the hip I'm laying on starts to hurt so I roll over. I also got a few calf cramps when I stretched in bed last night and I can't sit too long or my tailbone/butt starts hurting a bit. So I try to get up and walk around here and there. I'm a banker, so I'm at a desk all day.


----------



## Radiance

No stitch. They wouldn't do it because of my two SCHs and since they were so big. I was told it can be dangerous if it went to bleed but had no way out. I never got the real details just that it was safer not to do a cerclage at that/this point. They also were worried that during or shortly after the procedure that it would put me into full blown labor because one of the SCH was right at the cervix. I have my big ultrasound next Friday and so that will give me a lot of new answers and where we go from there.




Hope39 said:


> Awe hugs radiance, was it a cervix scan you had?
> Do you mean your cervix are 1.5cm dilated?
> Xx

Yes, my cervix feels closer to a 2cm though. I have an ultrasound with my high risk next week in Friday. A day before my birthday so really hoping we get some good news! At least mainly good news. 



dairymomma said:


> Hope-yes. The u/s report says there's a second gestational sac with thickened lining around it, measuring small, and nothing visible inside. All signs of a BO. They do note an SCH is possible but not as likely given the size of the sac so the radiologist called it a nonviable twin.

Are they holding onto hope? I'll need to check your signature to see how far along you are. I can't remember :nope: :hugs: :thumbup:




Mrs Reineke said:


> AFM: I've been feeling pretty good really. Some of my newer symptoms are slight crampiness here and there, doesn't hurt. Thinking it's my uterus growing? I've also noticed my hips will bug me at times too. Like if I'm laying on one side at night for an extended period of time the hip I'm laying on starts to hurt so I roll over. I also got a few calf cramps when I stretched in bed last night and I can't sit too long or my tailbone/butt starts hurting a bit. So I try to get up and walk around here and there. I'm a banker, so I'm at a desk all day.

I've gotten a lot of that lately! Especially if I turn too quickly in the bed. Not fun!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

blue -- it's funny how we think we've come to terms with the idea of bleeding until we see it right there. Then the crash comes all over again.

dairy -- woohoo for a day of no bleeding!! I know what you mean about the emotional toll of extra scans -- if you know what's going on and the bleeding's dying down anyway, nothing wrong with just waiting for the next appointment.

Sweet -- So glad the scan went well. Bet you're still on a high from it. Mental health's more important than physical anyway. ;)

Mrs Reineke -- Five miscarriages were most likely due to the fact that I don't produce enough progesterone in early pregnancy (four before they figured it out and the fifth when I moved to a new place and they wouldn't prescribe progesterone before the first scan ;(). My little man picked up a heavy headcold virus aged two weeks, and because his immune system wasn't strong enough to resist it developed almost immediately into pneumonia (paediatrician said it doesn't often happen and he was just very unlucky). These days I'm adamant about making sure my babies stay home and have very few visitors before about the six week mark, when the immune system is a bit more developed.

Glad you're feeling so good, even with the random cramping.

Radiance -- hope your scan tomorrow throws up some good news, or at least a good plan of action for going forward.

As for me, I woke up feeling pregnant, and I'm happily queasy after my one coffee of the day. I'll be able to cut that out when the ms kicks in properly, hopefully some time next week.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I'm glad the bleeding has stopped today, hope it continues. When is your next scan? :hugs:

Sweet - really glad your scan went well. They are very nerve wracking.

Mrs R - glad everything is going well for you. I can't wait until the next scan, pretty scared but I need the reassurance that everything is ok. I've been getting the niggly pains too so hoping that's a sign that there's a baby growing away in me.

IVV - glad you are getting the symptoms, hope the bleeding continues to stay away. So sorry for your losses, especially your little one, that must be so hard to go through :hugs: Were the losses due to progesterone quite early? It's really bad that the new doctor wouldn't prescribe it when they knew it was the reason :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

IVV: I am so sorry for your losses, I cannot imagine how hard that must have been. 
I meant to welcome you on this thread, but I've been really bad lately at answering promptly. 
I sincerely hope this is your sticky rainbow. 

MrsR: my mw suggested I drink tonic water to ease the leg cramps. I usually dont like it, but guess what, my tastes have changed, and it really works!!! I drink about 1+ litre per day and now I'm fine.


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - I hope everything goes well at your scan next week :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

Mrs. R. I remember with my DS just how badly my hips hurt. The joys of late term pregnancy of not being able to get comfortable. I hope it eases for you somewhat. 

IVV - it still seems so funny to me to hear people being happy to be queasy lol. 

Ummi - Tonic water? I may have to try that. I get really bad leg cramps in the second 1/2 of pregnancy. 

afm - I am so tired I can barely stand up. Please remind me that this will ease up a little bit. I am resting as frequently as I can to the point that I am somewhat having trouble falling asleep at night.


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-no they are not hopeful. The twin sac was nearly empty at my last scan and the sac is half the size of bubs sac. And that was with the TV scan too. I was told for it to be even potentially viable, we would have needed to see at least the start of a fetal pole and the yolk sac in a gestational sac roughly the same size as the other baby. 

MrsR-sounds normal. You are at the stage where the uterus starts rising up more and bubs is growing by leaps and bounds so things stretch much faster. Twinges and pangs are usual. Good idea to keep moving a bit though even if you are stuck at a desk all day. 

On the topic of leg cramps, magnesium deficiency can cause that too. If my legs start bothering me I take a tab or two of Magnesium Citrate and it usually stops. (It's also great if you are having issues being *ahem* backed up a touch. :blush: Magnesium is a great laxative.)

AFM-No bleeding yesterday either and my cm is back to the usual yellowy or clear stuff. I think my body is doing what it needs to and the sac is being absorbed. With my next scan only 2 weeks away at this point, it hardly seems necessary to be seen sooner unless the bleeding picks up again. And if I could live on half/half tea right now I would be doing so. I've had a few cravings of late but the only thing that's consistent is half lemonade/half iced tea...Lemonade works too but the half/half tea makes me want to purr like a cat it tastes so good. :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - I'm so glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped and that you are patiently awaiting your next scan. I've never liked lemonade but I wouldn't be surprised if I enjoyed it now.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Blue -- my progesterone-related losses were all between 5 and 8 weeks, I never had any explanation for my 14-week MMC. How are you doing with nausea now? Hope that 12-week scan is soon!

Ummi -- thanks for the welcome! Everyone here is very friendly, and it's great to be with people who understand exactly how terrifyingly fragile pregnancy can be.

Sweet -- in a week or two when I cross the line between queasy and sick as a dog I bet I won't be so happy! And the tiredness will end, though it doesn't seem like it right now. Hang in there.

dairy -- two weeks seems like a reasonable time to wait; reassurance without driving you nuts. Glad to hear about those cravings kicking in too. Last time I only wanted raw veggies, but this baby seems to enjoy meat more than anything.

Me, I did another pregnancy test this morning to check for progression. The nerves nearly killed me -- I'm definitely not a serial tester. But I got my Pregnant 2-3 weeks on my digi, which at least implies that my spotting was just my body's usual stupid tricks and not an actual loss. Onwards to my 7-week scan.


----------



## SweetV

IVV - I have never been a serial tester either (only in the tww). That 2-3 on a digi can feel like a huge relief though. Do you take suppositories? I've read that they can cause spotting. I hope the time until your 7 week scan passes quickly!


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - glad the bleeding is gone, hope everything continues to settle down :hugs:

IVV - glad the test is saying the right dates :) . I hope it puts your mind at rest until you have your scan at 7 weeks, hopefully it will go quickly :hugs: . The nausea is here, it's more an "I don't like the idea of food" feeling, struggling to fancy anything at the moment but if I make myself eat it's ok. Supermarket shopping has been fun, the idea of chicken makes me want to run away. My losses were blighted ovum to 8 weeks, all mmc's, we haven't found an explanation yet. I haven't had progesterone tested (I'm on a trial and can't take it this pregnancy).


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

Radiance, it sounds like your doctor's are keeping a close eye on things. Hoping things continue to go ok and time goes quickly until your big scan. That will help to tell a lot. Praying for you.

IVV, wow...I'm so sorry your lost your one at 2 weeks old. I couldn't even imagine how awful that must have been. I know having low progesterone is very common with early mcs. Glad you got that figured out.

blueblue, I'm glad to know I'm not the only one getting aches and pains. Must be the baby growing. :thumbup:

Ummi2boyz, I've always hated tonic water, but maybe I'll like it now? May have to try that!

SweetV, I was so tired at your gestation I could hardly keep my eyes opened!! It definently gets better!! Hang in there!!

dairy, thanks for the reassurance on my aches and pains. Glad things are looking up for you. I think everything will be just fine!!

AFM: I'm tired today. Not sure why...just sleepy. I slightly feel like I'm getting a cold, but this has happened a few times since I got pregnant, but never amounts to anything. So I'm wondering if it's just pregnancy nose? Seems like I sneeze a lot more, maybe that's why I feel like I'm getting sick or something. For you ladies that use dopplers, did your baby's hb sound change a bit as you got farther along? I mean it still sounds about the same, but my baby moves a lot more now...so I'm wondering if that's where the variance is sound comes from? It's always from about 145-160ish. Varies as it moves around. I only use it for 30-1min at a time, but it's crazy to me how much it can vary...I'm assuming that's very normal?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sweet -- I do take suppositories, but for me they don't cause spotting. The spotting is usually there before (this time it started while I was still testing Not Pregnant) and stops as soon as I start on progesterone.

Blue -- that's so frightening to have a mmc every time. Two of my five were mmc (one due to progesterone supplementation) and it's left me with deep paranoia. I'm glad the sick feeling is lingering enough to let you know that bump is still on board. When is your next scan?

Mrs R -- sneezy and sleepy, sounds like you need a few more dwarves around today :). I've never used a Doppler so I don't know about variance in the sound, but what you said about the sound changing when the baby moves makes sense.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

IVV, LOL!! I didn't realize the dwarfs were hanging out with me!! I could add Dopey to that list!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## SweetV

Dwarves lol. I totally feel that!


----------



## nessaw

I am most definitely sleepy!
Got a 3+ on cb digi yesterday. Struggling to be positive but that helps a little.
Dairy am sorry about your twin. Big hugs.x 
Blue what trial are you on?
Mrs R I always get pregnancy nose-have been sneezing a lot too this time but I work in a school so may just be a bug. 
Hi to all.x


----------



## dairymomma

Nessaw-welcome! glad to see you back.

AFM-bleed this morning and it was the biggest yet. Still seeing pink cm with the odd red streak so longest I've had bleeding too...Belly feels tense and I can def tell where my ovaries are because of it. But feeling nauseated and hopeful yet so I'm FX it's just the twin finally letting loose. I'm not freaked out or anything, just wishing this whole 'vanishing twin' business was over because I'm getting tired of wearing pads and waiting for bleeds.


----------



## SweetV

nessaw - yay for 3+. That's perfectly inline with your edd

dairy - I'm sorry about the bleed. I hope it clears up for you quickly and you can relax the rest of your pregnancy

afm - found hb with my doppler yesterday within 3 seconds of trying but then lost it after about 10. bubs was right where my angel used to hang out. My last pregnancy I had an anterior placenta and never really felt him move that strongly. I really hope I get movement nice and early with this little one.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Nessa -- 3+ is excellent! I know it doesn't substitute for a scan or a cast-iron guarantee, but it's better than just wondering. Hang in there -- first tri is *hard*.

Dairy -- I'm sorry the bleeding is kicking off again. It's great that you're so positive, though, and nausea's a great sign. Hope you don't have too much longer to wait until everything settles down.

Sweet -- it's tough when the pregnancy reminds us of what we lost. I thought I'd be okay when LittleMan was born because I'd had a little girl between him and the baby boy I lost, but for the first two weeks I was a mess of elation at my new baby and grief for the one I didn't have any more.

Me, I'm just ticking along waiting for my 7-week scan. My symptoms come and go, but as far as I remember that's about right for so early on.


----------



## mowat

Congrats Nessaw! Keep thinking positive thoughts.

So nice to hear the heartbeat Sweet---mixed emotions though... Hugs.

Hope the bleeding resolves Dairy. 

Waiting, waiting, waiting.... The early days are the hardest I think---good luck InVivo.


----------



## Tasha

Happy 39 weeks Mowat. Make sure you take a bump picture soon, I know it's probably the last thing you want to do but I wish I did. Plus 39/40 weeks in and 39/40 weeks out, always look fabulous :)


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I hope the bleeding stops soon and this is the last bit, I'm sorry it's such a worrying time. :hugs:

Mrs R - I'm sneezing a lot too, think pregnancy makes hayfever symptoms worse?

Nessaw - I'm on the response trial for rmc

Amanda - I hope the spotting stops soon and everything is ok. Having a good scan at 6 weeks is good, I know it's really hard to be reassured after rmc :hugs:

Ivv - I hope everything settles down soon, having mmc's definitely makes you paranoid about symptoms, I'm constantly watching mine. Hope time flies til your scan, mine's this week :hugs:

mowat - happy 39 weeks :) 

sweet - congratulations on hearing the heartbeat, hope you are doing ok.

pregnancy brain strikes again, I wrote a long message, then edited it to say I was sneezing too - must have hit delete...


----------



## SweetV

mowat - congrats on 39 weeks! I agree with Tasha the x in/ x out pics are so cute! I think I'm going to start doing belly pics soon although tbh it's all bloat at this point. I should have done a day the test was positive shot lol. 

blue - yay for your 12 week scan this week. I hope it offers you reassurance and that you get a cute picture of baby. I hate pregnancy brain. It's almost as bad as mommy brain.


----------



## mowat

Thanks for reminding me about a photo. I've been a bit better lately, but I think I missed about 8 weeks in the middle as we were moving house and I was a little distracted. I'm going to go do one now!

I know what you guys mean about the stuffy nose, but mine only seems to happen at night. DH and I haven't slept in the same bed for months because I'm snoring so much. To be honest it's really nice having the bed to myself because then I don't feel guilty about tossing and turning and getting up a million times to pee.

39 weeks! Can't really believe it to be honest. Went in to the hospital yesterday and had another non-stress test and saw the doctor. She finally did an exam and I've made some progress (1 cm dilated, 40% effaced and -1). Been spotting on and off since and think I might be losing my plug. Trying not to be freaked out by the people and stats that show there are dangers in going so long with twins. If I don't have babies by Tuesday I have another ultrasound and non-stress and will see the surgeon. Hopefully they'll give me another sweep at that point. The worries never go away, do they?


----------



## dairymomma

Mowat-FX those babies decide to come soon.

AFM-It's official. A miscarriage has started. Period cramping and medium flow bleeding started about an hour ago and I passed a clot just a bit ago. It was a teeny one but it was def a clot this time and I'm so uncomfortable. Not freaking out though because I've never carried a BO pg past 8 weeks and guess what today is-8 weeks. Was half expecting this actually. Nausea is fading but I know it could be due to shock. Cramping isn't constant (yet) but there's a steady pressure around my uterus. Cervix is high and hard, not obviously open either. (I had to do a brief check. If it was low, I'd stop my progesterone ASAP because low cervix means it's over.) So I'm still hopeful that I'm just m/c the empty sac and dairybubs will stick tight despite it all. But if not, I'm okay with it, oddly enough, because I KNOW why the m/c is happening this time and I've had so few answers on my journey to a rainbow. (My dr explained that if the BO triggers a miscarriage, it could cause me to m/c the viable baby too, especially since they are so close together.)


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - I answered on the other thread but I will tell you here as well that I really hope this is just your BO. Please please take it easy and let us know that you (and baby) are ok asap. <3


----------



## nessaw

Dairy am keeping everything crossed that this is your bo coming out. Hugs.xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: praying for you that little bubba sticks :hugs: 
Sorry for being a pain, but when is your scan?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mowat -- you're right, the worrying never ends. Hope those babies don't keep you waiting too much longer -- you've obviously made them very comfy in there.

Blue -- darn baby brain. Bet you were witty and eloquent in that post too!! What day this week is your scan?

dairy -- really hope that this is just the blighted ovum, and that your other little one is snuggled in tight. Take it absolutely easy -- sending all my good thoughts to you.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I really hope it's the blighted ovum and your little one will be ok. Are you seeing the doctor soon? :hugs:

ivv - it's wednesday this week, hope the spotting has stopped :hugs:

Mowat - hope your little ones come out safe and sound very soon :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

I passed a palm sized *thing*. I've never seen anything like it before. Clear gooey looking stuff with red streaks in it and a quarter sized clot in the middle. Didn't look like my other BOs but I've never m/c a BO twin before...Not much discomfort this morning though, mostly just a mild backache, and the bleeding is down to light flow. Sorta feeling nauseated too but very mild and no other pg signs. Cervix is still high but def softer. So I'm in limbo. Trying to decide what to do with my day now. I'm supposed to bring my kids to an appt 2.5 hours away but don't think I dare go that far on my own with all 3 kids while this is going on. I do know that I'm calling the dr and requesting a scan this week though. Be nice to know if that sac is gone and if they can tell how baby is doing. I'm not freaking out (surprisingly) but I wouldn't mind knowing either.


----------



## dairymomma

Forgot to add that my next scheduled scan isn't until next wednesday, hence the call the dr today. Even if I'm not worried, I'd still like them to take a look around after all the bleeding I had this weekend...


----------



## Hope39

Dairy - would that have been the sac that you passed maybe? I really cant help because all of my mc have gone straight down the toilet and i never looked

Can i ask how you know your cervix is still high? Probably a daft question and i think i know the answer. You should really be careful if you doing what i think you are, lol, you don't want any infections up there especially if you are still pregnant

Here in the uk doctors will only give an internal if it is an absolute must because of the risk of infection 

xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

blue, good luck with your scan on Wednesday!! Excited to hear about it!!

nessaw, good to hear from you and the 3+ is a great sign!!

dairy, I'm hoping it was the BO sac you passed and your othere little one is hanging on tight. Please update us as soon as you know more.

SweetV, that's awesome you found the hb so early!! So exciting!!

mowat, I'm waiting for those babies to arrive!! Congrats on 39 weeks!!

AFM: I'm 18 weeks today!! I can't believe it!! 2 more weeks and I'll be half way done!! My next appointment is on the 16th and it's just a check up, but I get to schedule my anatomy scan then as well. My doctor likes to wait until 22 weeks to do it, but I'm going to see if she'll do it at 20-21 weeks because my husband and I are so anxious to find out what we're having already!! I'm feeling fluttering movements every day now multiple times. I still use my doppler every couple days as reassurance, but I've found a lot of the time it's harder for it to registar an accurate hb because I'll find it for a sec and then it moves, so my doppler doesn't have time to registar it. Is that normal? I'm assuming it is. The little bugger is active obviously!! I think it's right between 140-150 approx. But it won't hold still long enough. LOL!!


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-I can kind of tell where my cervix is just by how it feels inside down there. Yes, I've done the no-no thing a few times (just a quick check with a clean washed finger) but usually, my cervix feels like it's been roughed up a bit with sandpaper and I can tell where it is by where I feel that tingle. This morning, I didn't check it with my finger but the tingle was higher up by my bladder and everything feels just feels more swollen/squishier. Hence my 'high cervix but soft'. When my cervix is low, it feels like it's literally falling out of me and almost like I'm sitting on it so that's how I tell it's low.

And just got home from the dr's. I had a scan and a quick visit with him after to go over a few things. Next scan is scheduled for next Wednesday and again, I see him right after. Today's scan though showed baby is still there, still measuring where s/he should be, and strong hb. (Strong enough the sonographer was able to let me hear it.) They did see a spot where the bleeding is likely coming from but no reason for why it started. And I didn't pass the empty sac. I didn't pass it because the empty sac is no longer empty. :shock: It's grown and there's a fetal pole/yolk sac visible now BUT since it's measuring 5 weeksish to the baby's 8 weeks, the dr isn't too optimistic. I don't know if the amount of growth for the second sac is equivalent to the amount of time since my last scan but the dr made it sound like it wasn't a lot of growth. Next week's ultrasound should give us a better idea of what's going on with that twin but the dr said he's never had a patient who's had this happen. He's exact words were along the lines of 'it'll be one for the record books' if the other twin is for some miraculous reason viable.


----------



## hopeful23456

wow dairy that is strange! what a rollercoaster. glad at least one has a heartbeat!

hope - lol - I thought the same thing. Dairy - stop checking up there haha :) I never checked a cervix and would have no clue how. maybe it causes bleeding from poking at it so much.

mrsr - glad you are doing well! 18 weeks, time is flying!


----------



## Hope39

I would have absolutely no idea if my cervix is high or low or soft or hard , lol xx

Did your doc say what it was he thought you passed earlier? Are your cervix closed too? Your certainly different, lol, 

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

I'm just ultra aware of it this time because of this weird tingle. The dr said the rough feeling/tingle sensation is likely due to irritation from the bleeding coming out and/or the progesterone but I notice every time the tingle is obvious enough for me to tell where my cervix is, I've had a bleed so I'm thinking it's the bleeding. I don't check my cervical position with my finger very often (maybe 3 times total this whole pregnancy and I haven't in over a week) because I'm worried about infection too.


----------



## SweetV

Mrs. R. - I hope they do your anatomy scan for you soon! I have no patience either I wish they could tell me today!

Dairy - I'm so glad that baby is still doing well in there and you got to hear the heartbeat! That's amazing news especially that the other is growing! Hopefully the bleeding stops for you soon or they figure out what is causing it so they can fix it for you. 

I have to do the progesterone suppositories 2x/day so i can quite often feel my cervix without trying. It seems to move a lot. The other day it felt like it was going to fall out and I could feel it when I was sitting down. That's never happened to me before that I can recall.


----------



## loeylo

Been busy/trying to distract myself and not fuel my worries any by posting here but have still been reading every day! 

Dairy wow! That's quite a story! Maybe you ovulated twice and the second one implanted late? Fingers crossed for at least one healthy baby! 

Mrs r - totally get your worries! Hopefully they can bring your scan forward a bit - if not could you maybe squeeze in a private one? Places near me are doing it really cheap! 

Apologies to everyone I have missed - I am posting from my phone and feeling really ill, got a heavy cold and can't take anything for it :(

I'm nearly 13w now, all is going well and my belly is getting round! I have fairly poor core muscles and I carry most of my weight at my belly so I guess it could be expected. Got my first midwife prebooking appointment tomorrow (at 12+6!) and my booking appointment at 13+6 so not going to get the nt measurement done as they don't schedule a scan until the second appointment. I'm slightly bummed at that! Not had a scan since 10+1 so getting really nervous. I bought a doppler online and expect it to arrive tomorrow so going to see if it can pick anything up to reassure me. Also, we have announced! Everyone is delighted especially my family as this will be the first grandchild for my parents/niece or nephew for my sister.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

dairy, holy cow!! I can't believe that the other baby is possibly viable!!! This is crazy!! I'm wondering too if you ovulated twice and the 2nd one implanted late? Wouldn't that be amazing!! 

Thank you hopeful!!

loeylo, congrats on being almost 13 weeks!! How exciting!! I'm so sorry you're not feeling great. Try to rest and drink lots of water. I've contemplated a private scan, but after talking to my husband he told me to be patient. He said I've waited this long, what's a few more weeks. He's so logical and I'm not. LOL!! So I'll see if I can maybe get it done a week or 2 before she normally does it (22 weeks) and if not, then that's how it goes.


----------



## dairymomma

I hate hate HATE posting this but as per my usual evening routine, I'm cramping and bleeding. (I hate posting about bleeds but this is the only place where I feel comfortable talking about it.) I'm in quite a bit of pain. Lots more than last night and this is just screaming "Miscarriage happening N.O.W." Bleeding is up to med/heavy flow and I'm losing large clots. I've never had this much discomfort/bleeding and it NOT been a miscarriage. I really think it's over this time. It just hurts way too much. 

To make matters worse, I'm feeling so queasy, I'm gagging off and on. This sucks. If it is a miscarriage, I just want it over with. I want the whole mess done so I can move on. If it's not, then why the f*#$ is my uterus rebelling against me? I'm so tired of this routine....If you can't tell.

Edit: I do want to add something that I said to both the dr and the sonographer earlier. When I'm at this point, I usually k.n.o.w. something is up and that it's over. But this time, I can't get a read on things. I honestly can't tell if I should hope or not right now, despite what my body is literally yelling at me. Maybe it's mother's intuition and I just know bubs will hang on? Whatever the reason, it's the first time in all of my pregnancies where I've been unable to get a handle on how I feel.


----------



## SweetV

loeylo - I'm sorry to hear that you are disappointed with not getting the nt scan done. They told me with my last 2nd tri pregnancy that I had declined it and I absolutely had not. Hopefully you get to see baby soon. The doppler should absolutely pick up now but it may take quite a lot of patience. 

Mrs. R. Husbands always tend to be the voice of reason. I know it seems hard but the anatomy scan will probably be a far ways from the next scan close to delivery so if you can hold out a week or two now the one after won't seem so far away. 

Dairy - I'm so sorry this is such a nightmare for you. I really hope the bleeding stops soon and you feel better. Please don't feel bad for posting. We are here for you.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I'm really sorry the bleeding has started again after yesterday, I hope everything is ok. Hopefully as you can't get a read on it, it will be ok? I've found that intuition tells me when mine are going wrong. Sorry you are going through so much, praying everything will be ok for you and little one will be ok. We're all here for you :hugs:

Loeylo - congratulations on 12w6d! Hope you feel better soon, put your feet up and take it easy. Sorry about the nt scan, can you call and ask for a scan prior to/on booking apt day? I wish they were more organised :(

Mrs R - Wow 18 weeks, congratulations! It's gone so quickly.

Scan tomorrow, really nervous. Upset stomach but I think it's spicy food/nerves hopefully, not mmc sign like previous times.


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-how far along are you now? I can't seem to remember anymore. Hope things are going okay.

MrsR-wow almost halfway, eh? Feels a bit unbelievable doesn't it... FX your dr lets you get the scan a bit sooner but you've waited this long, so what's a few extra weeks right? :haha: (It's what I have to tell myself for my entire pregnancy because DH wants to stay team yellow and I know I'd slip if I found out and he didn't...)

Mowat-still hanging in there? Any sign those twins are going to show up sooner rather than later other than the spotting?

Loeylo-wow, heading into the second tri already. Sorry you didn't get your scan and hopefully they work out something so you can.

Sweet-Thanks. It's hard being in this position but this is the only place where I feel like I can vent about it and not feel ignored. DH is tired of hearing it, my friends and family just hover and worry far too much, and I just need to get it off my chest is all.

blue-good luck with your scan tomorrow. And thanks. Still can't get a read on it so still in limbo.

AFM-last night was brutal. The pain lasted almost 6 hours, heavy heavy bleeding, and passed lots of stuff. I KNOW I miscarried. However, _I didn't see the 8 week baby._ I saved what I could as I want it tested (it doesn't look right to me and it makes a tad nervous for some reason) but unless bubs came out in bits, s/he is still in there. Still bleeding but it's med/heavy flow and no cramping so back in Limboland for me...Waiting for the dr office to open so I can leave a message for the dr. He's out of the office on Tuesdays (surgery in the morning and then off in the afternoon) but his nurse may be able to snag him before he leaves from surgery. Either way, I need to let them know this happened but I know I prob won't get a scan in any earlier than tomorrow.


----------



## SweetV

blue - I always get anxiety when it comes to scans as well. I hope that's all it is for you and that your scan goes fantastic tomorrow!

Dairy - I hope you get in to see the doctor asap. Hopefully this morning to get you out of limbo land. 

afm - woke up feeling great again this morning. Not reassuring at all.


----------



## Tasha

Dairy sorry for what your going through :hugs:

Sweet, I never push it so it hits my cervix. 

Loey, yay for announcing and 13 weeks. Second tri :dance:

Mrs R, I agree about hanging on. Think it could be 22 weeks until you see baby again if you have scan at 20 weeks.

Blue, good luck for tomorrow. 

Dairy, I'm 26+1. I honestly have no idea how :rofl: 

Mowat I hope you're okay, you too umi.

Afm - I've got three scans in the next six days, the rescan of the 3d this afternoon, tomorrow a growth scan and Monday my cervix scan. Monday is the 13th, 13th april 2011 was the day I had the scan that RIley Rae had died in, two days later is her fourth birthday. It's going to be tough to have a scan on that day.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - so sorry you had such a rough night, I hope the little one is still ok, hopefully the scan will show s/he is ok. :hugs:

Sweet - scans make me so nervous as I always mmc, I almost wish I didn't have them sometimes. Sorry you are feeling rubbish, hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Tasha - I hope your scans go well, sorry you have to have one on the anniversary, I can't imagine how hard that is :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thank you tasha. I'm good so far. Just waiting for any sign of labour starting. I've got a consultant appt on Friday, I'll be 38+3. 

I'm sorry for the anniversary and the bad timing of the scan. I hope you get good news in the 3 of them. 

Dairy: :hugs: sorry you had such a night. I hope ttomorrow brings you reassurance. 

Good luck everyone with a scan coming up. 

MrsR: my LO did not want to show us at 20 weeks, she had her legs crossed! I was lucky to have a scan at 24 weeks, that's when we were able to see properly. Hopefully they were not wrong! Haha! I'm sure you can hold on 2 more weeks! It's going so fast you'll get there in no time.


----------



## SweetV

Blue - I have a history of mmc as well which is why I get so anxious. If I make it past my next scan I will feel better I hope. I really hope the time passes quickly for you. 

Tasha - the dates must be difficult even without scans. I hope everything looks great! 

Umami - so close to meeting your rainbow! 

Afm - feeling more confident this afternoon. Really wishing I could get a strong read on the doppler for comfort between scans. It will come I know but I struggle some days with feelings of mmc.


----------



## Tasha

I hope you get to meet your rainbow soon umi.

Sweet scans are difficult especially if there is no reassurance for you before hand. We are all for you :hugs:

This is my scan today

https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cerxe2w.jpg


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-love the picture! So lifelike, it's almost like you are seeing a regular picture...

Sorry if I'm brushing off anyone else but my mind is fried. My signature should tell the story but the lowdown is unfortunately, I lost not only the nonviable twin but the one with a hb as well. The theory right now is that when the smaller sac started to detach it pulled the baby with it because the sacs were literally touching. There's a chance something may have been wrong with both babies though too because some of the stuff that came out was SO odd and weird looking. We sent it in for testing and I have to follow up with the dr in a month or so. We'll go over the results (I'll have them sooner) and discuss where to go from here at that point. Right now though, I'm just taking it easy and snuggling my kids. Sucks to be in this position again, but I can't change it...

What hurts the most this time though and what I think will be on my mind alot in the next weeks is the fact that I saw/heard the hb literally 4 hours before things started to end...THAT makes me so incredibly sad. From hb to miscarriage in a matter of hours. Just doesn't seem right.


----------



## wookie130

Awww, Dairy. I'm so very, very sorry once again. I hate, and I mean HATE that this has happened yet again, and this time being a twin loss. I have no other words. Please take care, and I pray it's all over soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Dairy, I'm so so sorry. I hope they can give you some answers because as you say, seeing the HB just 4 hours before the loss started is really sad :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - Thank you, it's so nice to have people that understand the anxiety. What an amazing picture! I hope your other scans this week are perfect. 

Dairy - I am so very, very sorry that you are going through this. Please know you're in my thoughts.


----------



## mowat

Oh Dairy, I'm so sorry. Can't believe you're going through this.

Good luck with scans everyone. Sorry for the brief update, but I'm completely fried today too. Had an ultrasound this morning and non-stress test. Everythign was good, but doctor found no progress from my exam on Saturday. Just waiting now to meet the surgeon. According to the nurse he wants to rupture membranes and do a oxytocin drip. Really not keen on the drip. 

Sorry to update with my news right now. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## mowat

Change of plan. Admitted with cervidil. Will be reevaluated in the morning.


----------



## nessaw

Dairy I am so sorry. Thinking of you.x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: I am so sorry this has happened, I'm thinking of you hun. xx


----------



## Mitchi

Hi everyone

Well I unexpectedly find myself writing here today, but not sure how long I'll be here for.

DS is 10 months this weekend (not sure how that has gone so quick!). Hubby and I have been toying with trying for number 2 and thought we'd try and relax and not try but not prevent either. Partly due a condom hatred - so first time we BD without protection I find myself pregnant! 

I actually thought I had a period 2 weeks ago, and I even took a pregnancy test the day the bleeding started just to be sure and it was BFN. So yesterday I had, or so I thought, some mid cycle bleeding and only time that's happened before was when I had my ectopic pregnancy, so I took a pregnancy test and its a BFP (2-3 weeks in digi). ! I started progesterone and prednisolone as soon as I saw the BFP yesterday and bleeding now stopped, but I'm quite possibly just delaying the inevitable. Feel quite crampy too. I've a scan booked for Tuesday as by my books I "think" I'm 6 weeks on Friday. So feel mightily confused with ?pregnant/?miscarriage/?ectopic. 

I'll have to do some catching up on here but best of luck to those due very soon. So very pleased to see Hope on here too! Hope you are doing ok.

Dairy-sorry to hear your news. I remember you from my last pregnancy. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## ab75

Lovely scan pic Tasha.
Good luck Mowat and Ummi. 

Dairy so sorry for your losses. I hope you get some answers at your appointment xx


----------



## Hope39

Ah mitchi, I was quite surprised to see your name pop up so soon !! Congrats 

All is going marvellous, just had a scan this morning (14w4d) - growth is fine, fluid levels are fine, movement is fine for gestation, all looks perfect :) placenta is no where near my c sect scar either x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome mitchi! Hope you get good news at your scan.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I'm so sorry for your losses, thinking of you. It's really heartbreaking to see the heartbeat then miscarry a few hours later. Take care :hugs:

Tasha - that's an amazing photo!

Mowat / Ummi - good luck :) 

Hope - great news about your scan :)

Mitchi - welcome, good luck at your scan on Tues.

Sweet - thank you, hope your next scan goes well and you get the reassurance you need :hugs:

I can't quite believe it, the scan went well today, I'm still on date too. We saw it kick. I've never got this far and I know there's a long way to go and a lot can happen but feel like I'm over the first hurdle. Just need to get through the second scan next week.


----------



## SweetV

Mowat - Good luck, keep us posted!

Mitchi - I hope your scan next week shows a healthy baby. 

Hope - that's great news for such a great scan!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Blue: that's such great news! Yay!

Tasha: forgot to say I love your scan picture!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: I missed your post, we posted at the same time. I'm so happy for such a great scan too!


----------



## SweetV

Blue - I missed your post as well. Congrats on the great scan. Such a wonderful feeling watching them move. In no time at all you'll be able to feel it. I'm sure your next scan will be just as amazing <3


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - thank you! Just saw your ticker, 13 days to go :)

Sweet - thanks :). It was quite poignant as it was the early pregnancy unit (hospital's choice to send us there, not mine) and I've had a lot of bad news there previously. Also, it was incredibly busy today and I know a lot of ladies were there for the same reason I've been there before, I'm really hoping they got good news too.


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry to hear that dairy :hugs: are you getting a scan today?

congrats on the good scans girls and mitchi - hope it's all well with yours too


----------



## nessaw

Congrats on the scans hope and blue.
Hi mitchi.
Not much to report here-some nausea which I am welcoming with open arms!


----------



## Mitchi

Thanks for your well wishes girls! Great news on everyone's scans!
Fingers crossed mine will show a healthy bubs but at the mo still spotting lots and it just doesn't feel right. :-(


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Dairy -- I'm so sorry to hear about your two little ones, especially having just seen the heartbeat. :hugs: Be gentle with yourself and give yourself everything you need to heal from this. I hope this time you'll get proper answers.

Tasha -- what a gorgeous picture! It's hard to balance being so happy the new little one's doing well and mourning your lost one at the same time. 

Blue -- that's fantastic news about your scan. There's nothing like actually seeing the baby move to plant that seed of hope that all will be well this time.

Mitchi -- Congratulations!! Sounds like this pregnancy is already fighting the odds. Sending good thoughts to you for Tuesday.

Hope -- Yay for a perfect scan! Now you can relax for a while, and hopefully start to feel movement soon.

Ummi -- best of luck for Friday. Not long to wait until you meet her!!

Sweet -- hang in there, these weeks are the hardest part. I've never bought a Doppler, mainly because I know I'd make myself insane the times I couldn't find the heartbeat. When are you next due to have a scan?

Mowat -- hope those two are on their way! Exciting times -- keep us posted.

Loeylo -- hope the midwife appointment went well. Are you picking anything up on the Doppler yet?

Wow, everybody's been busy. :sleep:

Me, I'm chugging along feelling nicely nauseous and exhausted one day but absolutely fine the next. I just need to get through these early days and on to the good stuff.


----------



## dairymomma

hopeful-no, I had a scan yesterday to see what was going on and it confirmed the loss. I just have to schedule my followup with the dr but I'm not doing that until after my first AF. 

AFM-doing okay today. Better than I expected actually. Something that dr I talked to yesterday has been kind of stuck in my head. He said that sometimes women get pg with an egg that normally wouldn't have fertilized because there was something wrong with it. He called it hyper-fertility and mentioned based on what I was telling him of when my pg are occurring that I may be hyper-fertile right now. I am tending to agree because this loss, as much as I as hurt and sad yesterday, isn't hitting me quite so bad today and my BOs have been the same way. I recover much faster after one of those so this hyper-fertile thing sort of makes sense. I do wonder too if I recognized on some subconscious level that this wasn't going to work out because the whole time I was pregnant it felt so surreal. I've never been that calm despite the bleeding and everything and once the m/c started I just had this huge feeling of inevitability. (I know I had that one panic attack but that was it. I had 3-4 of them with LO and never really settled down until I hit 20 weeks.) I have to say this was honestly the strangest pregnancy I've ever had both physically and mentally/emotionally.


----------



## SweetV

neesaw - glad you're finding comfort in your nausea. 

Mitchi - I hope your scan goes well! I'm sorry for the spotting. I hope it stops soon

IVV - My next scan is next Wednesday (a week today). Ill be 9+6 and leaving my RE to be booked with a high risk dr. 

Dairy - I'm glad to hear that you are ok.


----------



## newlywedtzh

dairy- i am a big believer in hyper-fertility! And believe it is one of my issues. I've gotten pregnant EVERY time I've caught the egg. I think scientists are just starting to do some research about it and what it means for RPL.


----------



## mowat

Oh Dairy I really hope you get some answers.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

First off dairy I am beyond sad for you. I can't believe you are having to go through this. It's been a roller coaster for you. I'm glad to hear that you're doing better than expected though. I'm hoping you will find the answers and be able to move on from this in time.

blue, congrats on everything going well with your scan!! 

SweetV, I'm surprised you can get a reading with your doppler at all this early on!! That's a great sign!!

Tasha, absolutely love your scan picture!! I'm so sorry you have to have another one on the anniversary date of RR. But I truly feel this time will be different for you.

Ummi2boyz, yeah...I should just wait until 22 weeks. I've waited this long for Heaven's sake. LOL!!

Mowat, I'm glad things are looking good but hoping those baby's come soon. Excited for that!!

Mitchi, congrats on your pregnancy and I'm so sorry for your previous losses. I hope your scan shows a healthy baby in the right place for you.

AFM: Feeling pretty dang good really. Only symptoms I'm having are heartburn (never had it before pregnancy), round ligament pain every now and then towards the end of the day, stuffy nose while sleeping, headaches in the evenings, peeing a lot, increased cm, increased appetite. So really, can't complain! :thumbup: I'm also feeling fluttering movement every day!! Absolutely LOVE IT!! I haven't been using my doppler as much either.


----------



## loeylo

Not got time to properly reply but just wanted to say I'm so sorry dairy. I had hoped for better news but I hope you can at least get some answers. I just wanted to say I fully agree with the hyper fertility theory. I am sure it is a reason for my losses - I fall pregnant really easily (I have fallen pregnant when using condoms, when on the pill and when using the pull out method) and I'm sure that my body just lets those pregnancies with duff eggs continue longer than most women would. There was an article on the bbc about it a few years back and it sure does make sense. I had sickness from before my bfp with this pregnancy, and I have only ever been sick once in pregnancy before this, and it was during a long car ride. So this pregnancy seemed healthier from very early on, which sort of supports my theory! 

Good luck everyone with scans coming up. Tasha, anniversaries are hard but as they say lightning doesn't strike in the same place twice. I hope that all is well! 

Sorry not replying to people individually, I typed it out this morning and didn't save it properly! I'm off work on holiday but have been in the last two days doing supported study, I'm exhausted and have a tonne of marking. I started my in-real-life pregnancy journal and spent last night sticking things in it. 

Got heartbeat on doppler 4 times yesterday (I think) but it takes ages each time. I'm already getting obsessed! 

My doctors surgery is incompetent and told me the wrong time for my appointment (the receptionist even wrote it down so it wasn't my mistake!) and the mw had left, I burst out crying in the surgery but the midwife is lovely and carried out the prebooking over the phone for me. She is trying to book my scan now so I might manage to get the nt done (I'm 13w by last scan but that is a few days ahead of my lmp and earlier scans) - basically I have got 9 days I have my scan or I can't get the nt done, unless I am 3 days behind (as per lmp and earlier scans) in which case I have 12 days.


----------



## SweetV

Mrs. R. Pregnancy was the only time I have ever had heartburn as well. Yay for early flutters. I can not wait!

Loeylo - I'm glad they are trying to get you in to have the scan done on time. My last OB's receptionist was horrid for that stuff too and then tried to charge me for a missed appointment that she had written down wrong.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

loeylo, that's exciting you were able to find the hb so many times!! It is an amazing sound and very addicting!! I didn't have the NT scan done. My doctor didn't even mention it to me. I just opted to have the blood draw for the quad screening which came back normal. So if you can't get in for it, it's ok. I know you want it done, but I'm sure your baby is just fine and there's other tests they can do after that point if you choose to have them.

AFM: My little one has been moving the most I've felt today. They're still small movements and I cannot feel them from the outside, but now that I know what they feel like they're obvious. I only feel it when I'm sitting or laying down. I work at a bank, so I sit most of the time and I've felt a lot of flutters and pokes today!! It's incredible to me!!


----------



## loeylo

I want the nt done, not because I would terminate if I had bad results, but more to prepare myself. I can get the blood test done if I don't get the nt but it is slightly less accurate. We have discussed what we would do if we came back as high risk and we wouldn't have amino or Cvs so our only option would be to go private for panorama or harmony. So based on possibly spending £500+ or not, I want the results to be as accurate as possible if that makes sense. 

Finding the heartbeat was amazing. I got really upset when it took ages to find one time so I can see it getting time a worry!


----------



## mowat

Babies are being really mean! No progress. Managed to escape the hospital for the night, but have to go back tomorrow.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mowat -- awww, the babies are making sure you're really, absolutely ready for them. Keep us posted!

Loeylo -- sounds like you have everything thought out. How unfair that mistakes by your clinic should make the next ten days so anxious. Hope that scan can bee booked soon.

Mrs. R -- those are those best weeks for me, those first movements getting stronger and stronger. Enjoy feeling your little one.

Dairy -- thinking of you.

Me, I'm paranoid today, and not feeling much in the way of symptoms. It's just too early.


----------



## SweetV

Mowat - those babies sure are stubborn!

IVV - I have the same feelings when I have no symptoms. It is very early, they will come.


----------



## blueblue

Mitchi - I hope the spotting stops soon :hugs:

Nessaw - again, it seems strange to say it but glad you have morning sickness!

Dairy - hope you recover soon, be kind to yourself, you've been through a lot :hugs: . I think there's something in the hyper-fertility theory - I also get pregnant easily, 3 out of 5 have been in the first month of trying. Like Loeylo, this is the first time I've had many of the symptoms, and they've been stronger than before. I'm glad your doctor is being helpful, does he have any suggestions? I have read about taking progesterone prior to conception helping your body implant healthy eggs, but I don't know much about it - does anyone else know anything about it? 

Mrs R - congratulations on the fluttering movements!

Loeylo - hope you manage to get the nt scan. Congratulations on finding the heartbeat with the doppler.

Mowat - hope the babies get a move on soon.

IVV - I hope the symptoms come soon to put your mind at rest.


----------



## dairymomma

My plan right now is to do what I can naturally while I'm waiting for my appt with the dr. I don't see him until after my first AF mostly because I didn't feel I needed to see him sooner. He won't do the hsg or a scope until I'm at least 2 cycles past the loss anyway and DH and I are preventing pg via abstinence-since everything else we've tried has failed-so there's NO chance of another surprise pg. I'm also looking into starting a progesterone cream but no idea if it'll help at this point. 

MrsR-movement is the best feeling in the world. And I'll tell you now that once you have that baby, every little pop/bubble/burble you feel in your belly after will remind you of those baby moves. :haha:

Mowat-hope those babies come soon. How frustrating but glad you escaped the hospital for a bit anyway.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

loeylo, I totally understand why you want the NT scan. I wish I was offered it, but it's too late now. Yes, if you can't find the hb on your doppler for a while it's scary. That has happened to me several times. I also stop and try again later because if the baby is in a weird position, it will be hard if not impossible to find it so early on.

mowat, those baby's will come when they are ready or are forced to come I suppose. Hoping they come soon for you.

IVV, I had many days where I felt pretty dang good in the beginning and other days where I felt awful!! So hang in there...enjoy the good days because it will most likely get worse before it gets better.

dairy, it seems like if you're able to get pregnant so easily to where the only guarentee is to not have sex at all, the hyper-fertility makes perfect since to me.


----------



## loeylo

Mrs r - I don't think he/she liked the doppler today! I found the heartbeat, but then I heard a sort of whooshing noise and it vanished. Found it a small distance away and the same happened! It was as if they were diving around in there. I stopped listening after that!


----------



## dairymomma

Quick update. I just got the report from my ultrasound on Monday and apparently the miscarriage was already starting. Bubs hb had started dropping and there was bleeding visible around both sacs. Still waiting on the lab results though but I'm not expecting those til next week. Looking more and more like this was an egg(s) that shouldn't have caught though and just reinforces the hyperfertility thing.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Good morning ladies,

loeylo, my baby does that too. LOL!!

dairy, I'm so sorry. It definently seems like the hyperfertility is the issue. It's great to know you can get pregnant so easily, but you don't want those not so good eggs getting fertilized either. I'm hoping and praying they can work around this for you. I think it will be just fine in the end. Just continue to take good care of yourself and all the time you need to heal. We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Dairy, sorry for your loss.

3 years ago I was under a RMC, with one of the UK's leading specialists in RMC. She thought I was probably super fertile, which means that eggs that shouldn't really be fertilised were being. 

Her idea was to make me less fertile! The idea being that only eggs that were meant to be would be fertilised and continue onto a healthy pregnancy.

She told me to take progesterone from OV day for 13 days. After 13 days take a PG test, if not PG stop the progesterone, if I was PG then continue taking.

I became PG first month trying this and my rainbow is 19 months old!

The progesterone won't necessarily mean you will definitely get and stay pregnant, but what it should mean is that only viable eggs will be kept, thus reducing the upsetting process of recurring MC. (I am an older mom, so the thought of becoming less fertile did concern me, but the thought of more MC scared me more!)

This could mean it will take longer to get pregnant, but when you do get pregnant it is more likely to be a 'keeper'. 

Hopefully you will get some helpful advice like this from your specialist.


----------



## hopeful23456

Sorry Dairy! Sucks you can go from a good scan to a mc. Sounds right about hyper fertility


----------



## Tasha

Sorry dairy :hugs:

I'm reading and trying to keep up but struggling as my attention span is zero (I always get like this in the lead up to Honey and RIley Rae's birthdays, it's RR in five days). 

Any way I really wanted to say I'm thinking of you all especially Mowat and ummi. I know that when you are so close it becomes even more scary as it feels like it's right there but so far away. I hope you're both doing okay xx


----------



## dairymomma

Dan-I'll be seeing the dr in about two months and I'll see what he says about this but I'm working with my natural dr in the meantime to try and balance my hormones a bit better too. He's done wonders for me in the past and hoping he can help me this time too. I think my biggest issue though is that I'm getting pg SO fast that my hormones and body aren't getting the time they need to balance back out so everything gets thrown even more for a loop and it's just piled up over the last 2 years with my back to back losses and LO's pg. I really think this time-out from all things ttc and pg will help not only my body heal but my hormones settle too. And I think that will be the biggest help of all.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Dairy: time off ttc is good too for the mind. You can focus on something else for a while. Hope you'll get answers. xx

Tasha: :hugs: their birthday must be hard for you. 
Thank you I'm doing good, waiting really. I saw the consultant yesterday and if still no baby by 40 weeks, they'll induce me. It's been booked in my due date, the 21st. The doctor doesn't want to take any chances. He was the one who was surprised that the other doctor wanted to induced at 38, but 40 weeks is fine by me. I would have loved to wait until baby came on her own, but I'm ok with that. Hopefully she'll come before that.


----------



## dancareoi

Dairy, from your ticker I can see you are still nice and young, so have plenty of time to sit back and let your body sort itself out. 

I know it will be difficult to take time out, because, if you were like me, you just want to get on with things as soon as possible, but time is on your side. 

I was 41 at the time of my second loss, so unlike you, time was not on my side. However, a week after my 42nd birthday my rainbow arrived.

Look after yourself, get your body rested and in perfect condition for when you try again and you will get another rainbow. (I have 4 DC - my 2 youngest are both rainbows)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Dairy -- you're right to take time to heal and to consider all the medical information before you try again. Be good to yourself.

Mowat -- anything doing with those babies? Haven't heard from you in a couple of days.

Tasha -- :hugs: Anniversaries are hard, no matter how many years have passed. Thinking of you.

Me, my nausea's still MIA and I'm well past panic now. First ultrasound is in a week, my plan is to hold myself together until then.


----------



## nessaw

Tasha thinking of you on your anniversaries.x
Dairy look after yourself.x
Invivo my nausea has gone after a nice few days of it last week. Thankfully bsck to school tomorrow which will keep my mind of it!


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - lots of luck for your scan on Monday, thinking of you at this difficult time :hugs:

IVV - good luck for your scan next week :hugs:

Ummi - hope your little one gets a move on :hugs:

Dairy - I hope the time out gives you a chance to heal both emotionally and physically :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Tasha- Thinking of you, and good luck tomorrow.

Ummi- Ahhh, I'm glad you're rolling so well with the punches. That final last stretch is so hard. But you're being very sensible about needing an induction.

Mowat- Are the twinnies here yet? I'm just hanging out on labor watch for you! :)


----------



## Radiance

We lost our beautiful baby girl :cry: My placenta came unattached on Wednesday (8th), I was induced on the 10th, and delivered her in the early hours of April 11th, also my birthday. I still can't believe it. The placenta abruption was caused by the schs.


----------



## SweetV

I am so so sorry. There are no words. Huge huge hugs.


----------



## wookie130

Oh my goodness, Radiance, I'm so very sorry. How terrible for you and your family. You're in my thoughts and prayers, and you have my deepest sympathies. :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Radiance, I'm so, so sorry to hear that. I have no words for you. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Radiance I am so sorry to read this having suffered an abruption myself

You just don't expect an abruption to happen 'to you' once you get past 20w, did your anomaly scan not show that the placenta was coming away. How many weeks were you hun?

My abruption was concealed and revealed and it still didn't enter my head I might be having an abruption as I didn't have the pain that often goes with it even though I had lots of blood 

Your very lucky, an abruption is extremely dangerous so for you to be delivering 3 days after it becoming detached is remarkable. Did you just bleed internally?

Massive hugs xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Radiance: I am so very sorry. You're in my thoughts. There's just no words for it. :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

So sorry radiance.


----------



## Squig34

Radiance, so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - I'm so sorry for your loss, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry Radiance :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LeeC

I have mostly been reading on here lately.

Radiance so so sorry to hear about your loss, sending hugs xx

Dairy sorry to hear your news too.


----------



## nessaw

Radiance am so sorry.x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

First off Radiance I can't put into words how sorry I am that you and your family are going through this right now. Reading your post shocked me. I appologize, but I can't remember what schs is? Please take care of yourself. My prayers are with you and your family at this difficult time.

IVV, my nausea didn't kick in until I was 7 weeks. So don't panic! Hoping your ultrasound comes quick for you.


----------



## Radiance

Hope39 said:


> Radiance I am so sorry to read this having suffered an abruption myself
> 
> You just don't expect an abruption to happen 'to you' once you get past 20w, did your anomaly scan not show that the placenta was coming away. How many weeks were you hun?
> 
> My abruption was concealed and revealed and it still didn't enter my head I might be having an abruption as I didn't have the pain that often goes with it even though I had lots of blood
> 
> Your very lucky, an abruption is extremely dangerous so for you to be delivering 3 days after it becoming detached is remarkable. Did you just bleed internally?
> 
> Massive hugs xx


I had a some stomach pains on Wednesday with severe nausea and chills. I didn't feel that well and went back and forth on going in. Then I felt one stronger movement and thought I was just overreacting. I went into my high risk ultrasound and there was no movement... I knew she was gone. My high risk came in and showed me the clot had tripled in size and showed me where he could see the placenta had came off killing her. I was in my
17th week. I have a history of hemorrhaging and so they watched closely. I actually didn't think they would allow me to delivery with my history, the placenta abruption, and both SCH (Subchorionic Hematoma-blood clot). After a very long and painful delivery I delivered her and one of the SCH. My cervix decided to rapidly shut close. I had to be rushed into surgery. I don't know how big the other SCH was or the details.

Here's the SCHs I delivered. It was over 7inches and about 2ish inches thick :( And the second picture are her handprints
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 10









10730794_10205582122059795_982353227892151923_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Radiance, that's so scary. I'm so sorry, and I can't even imagine what you're experiencing right now. Was the cause of the clot due to a blood clotting disorder? Or just a horrible coincidence? I'm so sorry, I can't remember who has what half the time.


----------



## Radiance

Mrs Reineke said:


> Radiance, that's so scary. I'm so sorry, and I can't even imagine what you're experiencing right now. Was the cause of the clot due to a blood clotting disorder? Or just a horrible coincidence? I'm so sorry, I can't remember who has what half the time.

It's ok. I've been tested for it multiple times. While carrying them passed away, postpartum, long after (well months), and during pregnancy. It's always been completely normal. The placental abruption was from the SCHs and those seem to be pretty common.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Radiance, gosh, I'm so sorry. It just goes to show that even women who don't have blood clotting disorders have these horrible circumstances. It makes me so sad for you. How are you feeling physically? You said they had to do surgery, was it a D & C or something else?


----------



## Hope39

Radiance hun what is that pic next to your sch, xx


----------



## Mitchi

Devastating news radiance. 
Take lots of time to recover and look after yourself. 

Not good news here either. Spotting all weekend with back ache and cramping. Pregnancy tests over the weekend have gradually faded to virtually showing as not pregnant. So scan cancelled and meds stopped. Just wish I'd known I was pregnant sooner than I did and maybe outcome would have been different. 

Hope everyone else doing ok and hopefully I'll be back soon. I still read regularly. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Mitchi, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are going your way.

I was curious what that picture was of too Radiance.


----------



## DSemcho

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image.jpg1_zpsyjtklgp7.jpgHey ladies - update

Hey can't talk much because iPad is low. This is what's going on.

So I'm in the hospital overnight. Externally dilated to 2cm, internally 1cm and its funneling. I might not be flying out. Viability in Turkey is between 32 and 34 weeks. They're giving me steroids to develop his lungs. I got to see him 3D sucking his thumb. My husband couldn't come with me to the hospital because he needs to make sure everything is ready in case I do get to go to the states, he's at home packing my bags and everything. There is a chance they may send me to Landstuhl, Germany until he is born, or they might let me go to the states. Right now we don't know what the decision will be.

Also I'm 23+1 and he's measuring 25+1.
My internal measurement was only 2.63cm.


----------



## SweetV

My goodness ladies my heart is breaking for you. 

Radiance - I am so sorry for your loss even though they were watching you so closely.

Mitchi - I'm so sorry. Please do not blame yourself. 

DSemcho - Feet up, keep that weight off your cervix. Glad baby is measuring a bit advanced. 

afm - I had a small bleed over the weekend that sent me into a panic. It stopped fairly quickly and the doctor did not want to see me any sooner than my scheduled appt on Wednesday. Thank goodness for my doppler.


----------



## dairymomma

Radiance-I am SO very sorry to hear your news. I do not have any words that will take away your pain right now but know that I'm thinking of you and your family during this extremely difficult time. :hugs: 

Mitchi-I'm so sorry to see your news too. But don't blame yourself. As hard as it is not to in some cases, you didn't cause this. :hugs:

Dsemcho-take it easy and things will work out how they are meant to work out. As the pp said, stay off your feet to keep that baby off your cervix. Is it too late to do a cerclage if you are dilated that much already? Aside from the steroids, are your doctors doing anything else to help keep baby boy where he belongs for as long as possible? I have a friend who had placenta previa (found with an ultrasound at 21 weeks) that caused her cervix to do much the same thing and she took progesterone pessiaries to see if it would help. It didn't but complete bed rest kept her little girl in utero until they did a c-section at 37 weeks.


----------



## loeylo

Mitchi - sorry to hear your news! 

Dsemcho - oh my goodness how scary! Hopefully everything will be ok for you! It's scary how much viability can vary by country. 

Afm - got my booking appt today (I'm 14w tomorrow! So late!) and I almost in a bad crash a few days ago which scared us both a lot. Someone manoeuvred into our lane at the last second without indicating, nearly hit the front passenger door (where I was sitting) so my partner had to emergency stop at 60mph and swerve to avoid being hit. The other driver drove away without even apologising and luckily nothing went into the back of us. The dog was hurt a little as he went flying into the dog gate which then landed on top of him, crushing him. We are all ok but it was really scary nonetheless.


----------



## Hope39

DS - that's ludicrous that viability is 32-34 weeks, how can they not try and save a baby that is born at say 31w. I'd be devastated as they are properly formed, would just be underweight. Why are they giving you steroids if viability for them is 32w, steroids only work for 2 weeks

I'm confused what gestation you are as your scan pick says 24+1?!

I hope everything works out right for you hun 

Xx


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - :hugs:

Mitchi - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Please don't blame yourself :hugs:

D - Make sure you put your feet up, I hope everything goes well. It's good that he's measuring two weeks ahead. :hugs:

Sweet - I'm glad you have the doppler to reassure you. I hope the bleeding settles down now :hugs:

Loeylo - glad you are ok after your accident. It's great they finally sorted the booking appointment, do you have a scan tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Mitrchi - im so sorry hun xx


----------



## Tasha

Radiance, I'm so sorry Hun. I hope you got some time with your precious baby.

D, hang on to hope. There are positive stories from Turkey, I've read and there are babies surviving from 24 weeks and this article shows how much your baby's chances are increased from 10 years ago https://www.theguardian.com/journalismcompetition/the-turkish-child-mortality-puzzle given your baby I measuring ahead, that gives him an even greater chance. If they won't do anything get transferred to the hospital in the article but there are level three Nicu's and I've actually found one in Adana for you and they certainly accept well below 32 weeks. It's Basknent University Training and Research Centre. I hope you don't mind, I was so worried that your baby was being put in danger just because of the location you're in (and it's not like you even choose to be there).

Your internal measurement is actually very good, my complete cervix was measured yesterday at my scan, 2.59cm was the whole (internal and external) measurement and that's fine. So I hope that helps to reassure. Maybe a stitch is needed since you have such a good amount of cervix to try with?

Loey, how scary! Good luck today x


----------



## Tasha

Mitchi so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Tasha said:


> Radiance, I'm so sorry Hun. I hope you got some time with your precious baby.
> 
> D, hang on to hope. There are positive stories from Turkey, I've read and there are babies surviving from 24 weeks and this article shows how much your baby's chances are increased from 10 years ago https://www.theguardian.com/journalismcompetition/the-turkish-child-mortality-puzzle given your baby I measuring ahead, that gives him an even greater chance. If they won't do anything get transferred to the hospital in the article but there are level three Nicu's and I've actually found one in Adana for you and they certainly accept well below 32 weeks. It's Basknent University Training and Research Centre. I hope you don't mind, I was so worried that your baby was being put in danger just because of the location you're in (and it's not like you even choose to be there).
> 
> Your internal measurement is actually very good, my complete cervix was measured yesterday at my scan, 2.59cm was the whole (internal and external) measurement and that's fine. So I hope that helps to reassure. Maybe a stitch is needed since you have such a good amount of cervix to try with?
> 
> Loey, how scary! Good luck today x

Thats lovely of you Tasha to find that information. What would we do without you xx


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - you are a star :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

How was your scan Tasha? I hope your day passed in peace. Birthdays can be so hard.


----------



## Tasha

My scan was fine. It was hard walking in knowing I was doing the same thing four years before but with devastating consequences. But my swabs were fine, no broken waters etc. My cervix was 2.59 which is slight shortening but not massively so. Saw baby, hb was fine. And it was a relief to see baby :)

It's actually Riley Rae's birthday tomorrow, they are hard!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mitchi -- I'm so sorry to hear your news. Be good to yourself. :hugs:

DSemcho -- sending you all my good thoughts. Hoping that you'll be allowed to leave, or at least transfer to the hospital Tasha found.

Tasha -- I'll be thinking of you and Riley Rae tomorrow. You're right, birthdays are hard. :flower:

Sweet -- sorry to hear about the bleed, but so happy that your doppler's still picking your little one up. I'm sure you can't wait for the reassurance of tomorrow's scan. Keep us posted.

loeylo -- glad the idiot didn't cause you any more harm than a bad fright; kudos to your partner's driving!

Me, I'm pretty sure now that things aren't going the way they should be. My nausea isn't building, and although I know that every pregnancy is different this is my tenth, and I know the difference in feeling between one that's on-track and one that's going wrong. I took a digi yesterday, 6 weeks exactly, and it still came back as 2-3 weeks. Scan is a week today, nothing I can do except wait.


----------



## loeylo

I second the thanks to Tasha for that info! Glad your scan went well. Take it easy for the rest of The anniversaries! 

Ivv - hope the wait for a scan isn't too long. I felt that I knew my body, I was really worried about a lack of symptoms early on as it has actually been the easiest pregnancy in the early days, I even had pretty intense cramping. I'm 14w tomorrow and heard hb on doppler about an hour ago! Not to give you false hope but just remember every pregnancy is different and you don't know anything for sure until scan. 

Afm - booking appt was ok, she is concerned about my heart rate being so high (it sat at 105!) so I am being referred to the doctor at my next appt, which is the 6th of May. She was surprised I didn't get my scan date through already, so went on to the system to check and it's tomorrow! Sure enough we got home and the postie delivered the appointment letter, but I literally had 24h notice! I'm being sent to the local hospital which I prefer which is good, I was worried about being sent to the other one. My partner was supposed to be workin and had to take an emergency half day holiday due to short notice, which sucks, but luckily I'm still off for Easter or I would have to cancel as I can't get time off so short. Still, I'm happy as I should be able to get nt measurement done.


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - glad your scan went really well, thinking of you for tomorrow :hugs:

Ivv - I hope everything is ok and this one is just different symptoms, fingers crossed for your scan next week :hugs:

Loeylo - good luck for your scan tomorrow. The hospital did a similar thing with me, moved my booking apt but didn't tell me until 1 hour before the apt, at least I got to go :). I have the nt scan on weds too.


----------



## nessaw

Mitchi am so sorry.x 
Dsemcho hope things go ok.x
Hi to all.x


----------



## SweetV

Tasha - I'm glad the news you got was positive today. Although nothing can take away from tomorrow may you find some comfort with your good news. 

IVV - This is my 8th pregnancy and I thought the same thing. I remember having to hold back throwing up at times and that was with a mmc. This time although I have felt quite bloated I haven't felt sick at all and that worried me. They are right when they say every pregnancy is different. I hope your scan brings reassurance. 

loeylo - that is high for bp. I hope they monitor that closely for you and that your next appointment shows improvement. Wow for only 24 hours notice but it's great that you will still get your NT scan. I hope it goes well for you 

afm - I also have a scan tomorrow. I am only 10 weeks so it isn't my NT scan but will be referred to the prematurity clinic and will have a more in depth understanding of what the care for the remainder of this pregnancy will be. It's nice as it will be the first time I have graduated from my RE as I haven't made it past the first trimester since starting at their clinic after my angel was born last year (I have had 2 mmc since). Not sure what doctor will handle my nt scan so I guess I will find that out tomorrow as well.


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks Tasha and everyone. 

Cervix is still the same so that's a plus. I'm not flying today. Bobs shop is stressing him out :/

They check me again tomorrow and if it's ok I go home. And if everything is fine on Mon/Tue then we go to the states Wednesday. They're giving steroid shots to develop his lungs just in case. When I told bob he goes my son don't need no steroid shots he's already a big kid lol. I'm on a medication to stop the contracting and apparently they recently changed viability to 24 weeks. They really want to get me to the states soon but safely. In not sure about the stitch, it hasn't been mentioned but I was going to ask tomorrow. Right now it's a waiting game.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Big scan day today! Best thoughts going to loeylo, Sweet, Nessa and Blue -- bring back scan pictures!!!

Loeylo, is your heartrate always so high? Hope that's something they get on top of sooner rather than later.

Sweet, happy graduation day! That's great that they're addressing the prematurity issue right from the early weeks of your pregnancy. I hope today's appointment has plenty of good information and the beginnings of a plan you can be hapy with.

DSemcho, glad to hear that everything's still stable with you.

And thank you, everybody, for all the reassuring words. I'm a neurotic wreck these early weeks of pregnancy. I'm trying to concentrate on holding tight to Squishy and take it day by day until my scan next week.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Tasha: great news about the scan! Hope everything is on track from now on. 

Sweet: glad you are having a good follow up from the start. 

Mitchi: sorry to hear your news. :hugs: 

Dsemcho: I hope it stabilises and you get to go to the states and have the care you need there. How long is the flight? 

Thinking of you ladies with scans coming up! 

Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## loeylo

Sweet v - good luck with your scan. I had a scan at 10+1 and it was really clear - we could see all limbs plus features like eye sockets. This is the first pregnancy I have made it out of early pregnancy unit care and is my first scan in the main scan unit. When should we expect an update from you? 

Dsemcho - at least there have been no changes. Staying put until you are stable is for sure the est thing. Do you have a fit to fly certificate? I don't know if you will need one so make sure they check (I worked in the travel industry for years but hasn't done so in the past 2-3 years so can't remember) - it's really easy to get one though, the hospital should give you one. The airline may or may not ask! 

Ivv - it normally sits in the mid 80s when I take it myself but I have really high health anxiety so it does get higher in a medical setting. I have been taking my own over the last 24h and it has been around 90bpm which is within normal range (60-100) plus in pregnancy your heart does tend to go faster. The reason they are a bit concerned is possible thyroid issues which may have also been the cause of my losses. So I think I am having my thyroid function tested, as well as maybe an ECG. She did say she was bein over cautious and the doctor would probably say no further action as I normally have a fast pulse and it is recorded on my notes a few times dating right back to January 2011. 

Scan in 2 and a half hours. Eeek! I'm petrified they find something wrong - this pregnancy has been too good so far.


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - thinking of you today :hugs:

Sweet - good luck for your scan today, I hope it goes well :hugs:

D - I'm glad everything is stable, hoping everything goes well for you and you get to go back to the states in the next few days :hugs:

IVV - The nerves are so hard to deal with, hope you are feeling a bit better today, what day is your scan? :hugs:

Loeylo - good luck with your scan today, the pre-scan nerves are tough (I read someone elsewhere refer to it as "scanxiety" which fits perfectly). :hugs:

Again, I can't quite believe it, the scan went well this morning, everything is as it should be and I'm another day ahead.


----------



## Hope39

That's lovely news Blue blue, getting past 12w with your history is a huge milestone hun 

I've had a bit of a wobble, we nipped to see oh parents on Saturday and I didn't think I could really hide my bump . They hadn't actually noticed till on my way out the door I then mentioned it, should have just kept my mouth shut. Since telling them Ive had an uneasy feeling so rang the gp and my midwife had had a cancellation today so I had a quick appt with her and she found little ones hb, phew 

I needed that today because I really am getting big and have 4 clients to see Tomoz that I don't think I can hide it from anymore. They have either guessed or just think I've got fat all of a sudden 

Xx


----------



## SweetV

Thank you so much ladies!

DS - I hope if you do travel it goes smoothly. I'm glad that you are so close to viability and that they have given you the steroids. 

IVV - I'm sure I will be a nervous wreck all through this pregnancy. Day by day is the best we can do. Hugs!

loeylo - Best to have thyroid tested if you are worried. How was your scan? 

Blue - glad your scan went well and baby is measuring ahead! 

Hope - I'm glad you got your reassurance. That's the main reason I haven't told anybody. I'm so scared that when I do things will go wrong. 

Scan at 10:30 so just over 2 hours and doctor right after for results. Scanxiety is right!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Rooting for you hope! How far along are you now? How many weeks til your hospital stay? 

Cheering on everyone else as well!


----------



## blueblue

Hope - glad you got to hear the heartbeat for reassurance :). Telling people makes me anxious too, not sure why. My husband's family are very excited (we had to tell them earlier as I haven't been around since we found out) - I'm very happy but I also know how far I have to go and what can happen so I'm quite cautious. 

Sweet - good luck with your scan :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> Rooting for you hope! How far along are you now? How many weeks til your hospital stay?
> 
> Cheering on everyone else as well!

Thanks newly

Im 15w4d, im hoping to go into hospital at 26w2d so ive got a fair weeks left before my 'prison' sentence begins, lol

xx


----------



## hopeful23456

good luck D! someone in my babycenter group had a 23 weeker that survived and is doing fine now. Which I couldn't believe but it's true! youngest I've ever heard of survive


----------



## loeylo

Glad to see some good was on here. Had my scan an all was well, I'm just posting quickly but measuring one day ahead with an nt measurement of 1.1. Got bloods done so waiting on results. Also the sonographer made a guess at gender. Possibly team pink!


----------



## blueblue

That's wonderful news loeylo, congratulations. Will your next scan confirm the gender?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loeylo: yay for a great scan too! 
Very happy for you.


----------



## loeylo

I'm going to book a private scan for 16w, next scan is 26th May when I will be 20w. My instinct was girl but everyone else thought boy!


----------



## nessaw

Hi scan went well. We saw a heartbeat and measured 6+6 so a day ahead. She was pretty sure there was only one in there-only had external scan. Back in 2 weeks for another fx.
Congrats on the Lovely scan news on here.x


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Nessaw, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## loeylo

Congrats. Good news all round!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!!

DSemcho, I'm so sorry you've been in the hospital with this scare. I'm glad it's not getting worse and hoping you are able to safely get to where you want to be for your care. It's good baby is measuring ahead though. My prayers are going your way.

nessaw, I'm glad your scan went well today!!

SweetV, I'm sorry you had a small bleed. That's always scary, but I'm very happy all looks well and your doctor isn't concerned. Looking forward to hearing about your scan.

loeylo, I'm so glad you guys are ok!! What a jerk for doing that to you all. Is your puppy ok too? I'm glad they don't think your heart rate is a huge concern. But good to keep an eye on it. Congrats on a good scan!! Possibly team pink huh!?

Tasha, Happy birthday to RR!! I hope today goes ok for you considering. I'm glad your scan went well...hopefully that will help.

IVV, I'm sorry you're feeling negative about this pregnancy. I hope you're wrong and you'll be reassured at your scan. I hope it comes quickly for you.

blueblue, congrats on your scan!! I'm glad it went so well!!

Hope, I'm so glad they found your baby's hb for you. 

AFM: I can't believe this next Monday I'll be 20 weeks!!! That's crazy to me!! I felt the biggest movement I've felt yesterday. I was standing up too. It made me stop what I was doing it shocked me so much!! LOL!! I've got a check up appointment tomorrow morning and I get to schedule my anatomy/gender scan FINALLY!!! I'm 19+2 today and my doctor normally likes to do it around 22 weeks, but I'm going to see if she'll let me do it at like 21. Hahahaha!! I just want to know what we're having already!!


----------



## SweetV

Hope - your prison sentence lol. I hope it lasts until the end but that it goes very quickly for you. Hospital stays can be hard but it's so nice to not have pressure to do ANYTHING at all. 

Hopeful - I know a few ladies on a pprom board that have had babies at 23 weeks that have survived. That's crazy to me. 

loeylo - congrats on the good scan! My DH won't let me do private scans. He says I have no patience and that I should spend my $ on baby stuff.

neesaw - congrats on your scan too! Were you thinking there was more than one?

Mrs. R - I can not wait to feel movement! It's the best feeling. Almost 1/2 way there, Congrats!!

afm - scan went perfectly. It was one of the longest ultrasounds I've had and the pictures weren't fantastic but she showed me the arms, legs, strong little heart and baby is measuring 10 weeks exactly. They are going to do my NT scan next week at 11 weeks exactly and I'm worried that it will be too early. Blood work same day and they were surprised that the hospital hasn't called me with my first appointment at the prematurity clinic. I believe they only do appointments one day a week and it is a day I am required to be at work so I want to ensure I am well prepared.


----------



## loeylo

Mrs r - my dog is perfectly fine now, he is quite a big boy (German shepherd cross collie) so I think it was more of a fright and maybe some bruised ribs! 

Sweet v - mines normally wouldn't let me but he is encouraging me to enjoy my pregnancy rather than worrying and he knows some extra scans will help ease my mind a bit. A place near me has them on special offer for £37 but only does it from 18w for gender and a reassurance scan up to that point. There are some other local places but that is the cheapest I can find.

Here's a pic:

https://i57.tinypic.com/2ztcdoh.jpg


----------



## Tasha

Beautiful baby <3

Congratulations on all the good scans girls xx


----------



## blueblue

Hope - I hope the prison sentence isn't too bad, sorry you have to go through it.

Sweet - congratulations on your scan, I'm glad it so well :).

Mrs R - 20 weeks, halfway there :)

Loeylo - that's a lovely picture :). I know it's a big milestone for you. Re: private scans - £37 is a great price, I've never seen them so cheap.


----------



## loeylo

https://www.babyscanning.co.uk
That's the website it is on, just incase there is anyone else who could benefit!


----------



## DSemcho

Update:

Doc off base sent me home and said cervix was back to 3.5cm. However she was wrong, the doc today did an ultrasound and discovered I lost .2cm. They are discussing medivac'ing me to Germany Monday and after the doc there checks me they may keep me in Germany til he comes, send me to Walter Reed Military Hospital in D.C. Or send me on to New Mexico. We have to wait and see.


----------



## nessaw

Sweetv we lost identical twins at 14wks last year to twin to twin transfusion so it is one of our worries that if it were twins again we would have an additional concern that it might happen again.


----------



## SweetV

loeylo - beautiful picture!

DS - I hope they move you to a hospital with the best care! I know the wait can be scary but just keep those feet up as much as you can. 

neesaw - I'm so sorry about the TTTS. I hope your next scan shows just one active baby so you can relax a little bit more. When is your next scan?

afm- I told my mother and my best friend this morning and then had a little panic attack that I have somehow jinxed this by not waiting until 12 weeks. The last time I told at 10 weeks when I went for my 12 week scan it was a mmc. I really have to hope after my great scan yesterday though I am in the clear miscarriage wise. Now come the other anxieties.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

I had my check up appointment this morning and got my anatomy/gender scan set up for May 4th. I'll be exactly 22 weeks. My doctor said she likes to wait until then because the baby's heart is bigger and it's easier to see it clearly. So I didn't push for earlier. Figured I've waited this long, what's 17 more days? I'll be counting down though!! I seriously cannot wait!! She also checked the baby's heartbeat with a doppler and couldn't get a good read on it because it was moving around so much. She laughed and said "busy little thing!" LOL!! She said it was between 150-160bpm. 

Sweet, I'm so happy your scan went great!! I felt the same way when I announced at 11 weeks 3 days. I felt like because I didn't wait until 12 weeks I jinxed myself too. That's not possible, so enjoy!!

loeylo, I'm glad your puppy is ok. I have a German Shepherd and a Boxer. Great scan picture!! Beautiful baby!!

DSemcho, I'm so sorry things are still not going great for you. I pray they get you to the perfect place where you're going to get the care you need. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep us updated on how you're doing and keep your feet up.

nessaw, I'm so sorry about your twin loss last year. I hope your scan gives you peace of mind.


----------



## blueblue

D - I hope they can move you to the best hospital soon, let us know how you are getting on, take care and keep resting :hugs:

Nessaw - I'm so sorry about your twins. I hope your next scan shows one little one so you have one less worry :hugs:

Sweet - Please don't worry about jinxing it - previously I've always not told people because I've been worried about jinxing it, and it went wrong anyway. This time we told close people from the start , mainly because I had to cancel a few arrangements with friends (when I was bleeding I barely moved off the sofa) and it would've seemed a bit rude to say I didn't know when I could rearrange without a reason. I really hope your next scan can help put your mind at rest. I know the worries never stop, they just seem to get replaced with new ones. I'm waiting for the NT scan results, really hoping they come back with a low risk. The midwife's room at the hospital had a scary chart with the risks by age, I wish I'd never seen it. :hugs:

Mrs R - sounds like your little one is very active :), are you feeling a lot of movements yet? Hope the next 17 days go quickly for you.


----------



## SweetV

Blue - why would they post such a thing at a midwives office. It seems like it would scare people. I'm sure everything will be just fine. I believe they call quickly if they find something abnormal. When is your next appointment? 

Afm - I am really struggling at work. I keep seeing spots and feeling really faint. I'm going to need to speak to the doctor about it next week and see what she thinks. I really hope it's a first trimester thing and ends soon.


----------



## wookie130

SweetV...it's a little early for it to be pre-e, I believe...although feeling faint and having vision trouble CAN indicate that, but typically much later on. I would be more apt to think that perhaps you're having LOW blood pressure, which can also give you dizzy spells/feeling faint, and effect your vision. Definitely see someone about it. It isn't good to feel like that. One thing I will say, is that during the first tri, your blood VOLUME increases a ton, and your circulatory system is doing a lot to accommodate the extra blood flow, etc., so, feeling faint and whoozy can also be just a normal first tri thing, too. But, it's always better to err on the side of safety, and get things checked out! :)

DS- Sheesh, you're starting to have a time of it, eh? :hugs: I hope you get transferred somewhere state-of-the-art, and get the best of care!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

blueblue, I'm sure your test results will be just fine!! I am feeling movement multiple times a day, every day. They've definently gotten more noticeble. I can't wait for them to be strong enough my husband can feel them from the outside.

SweetV, I think what you're experiencing is hormone related. I had and still get dizzy spells at times. Plus there's a lot going on with your body right now. Make sure you're drinking plenty of water too.


----------



## DSemcho

Reached viability today for Germany, and had a girl in my August group have her little boy last night at 23+6 and he's stable so that makes me hopeful.


----------



## blueblue

Sweet - My thoughts were it's a bit to late to change things once you are already in your mid-30's and pregnant - I don't have a time machine! I'm not sure why they put the chart up. I hope you are feeling better, I've been a little dizzy but no spots - I read somewhere it is due to increased blood volume. Definitely speak to your doctor and try and take it easy if you can - can you have a little break at work to sit down and recover when happens? :hugs:

Mrs R - that's lovely :)

D - wishing you lots of luck, are they going to send you to Germany? I'm so glad your friend's little one is ok and it is very reassuring :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Been missing you ladies and hoping to catch up again soon. Just popping in to squeeze in an update---yes, babies were born! Typing one-handed as a little girl feeds. 

I went in to the hospital on the 7th to be evaluated by the surgeon on call. He decided we needed to get things going as, in his experience, twins shouldn't go to close to 40 weeks, or beyond. I was pretty hesitant, but based on my history (and the face I was starting to have still birth dreams) I consented to start cerdivil. I was kept for two days and had another dose. I begged to go home from the hospital for the night on Wednesday and when I returned on Thursday morning they found I had made some progress. Surgeon came in and wanted to break waters and start drugs right away. I asked to delay the drugs and although he was insistent, there was a delay of several hours between the rupture and the drugs (hmmm, nurses?). Contractions started slowly but eventually picked up. By about dinnertime I was really struggling and we called the doula. I hadn't realized the drugs would make the contractions really extra intense---I had laboured completely at home with our first and hadn't struggled too much. On reviewing our last u/s the surgeon recommended an epidural as baby B had turned breech and might need to be manually turned. In addition, I have Asherman's syndrome which can often result in complications afterwards with placenta delivery so I decided that the epidural would actually be the best idea. Getting close to midnight we did a trial pushing in the room and my doctor was impressed with how quickly I was going to be able to deliver Baby A so I was made to lay flat while the giant team scurried to get everything ready in the OR ( in case of emergency C-section). We joked about the big crowd that would be in attendance and I said even the Chief of Staff would be there. Of course, once we got to the OR, the Chief was there as he has recently been moving to those duties from being one of the gynaecological surgeons. We had an impressive attendance of 13 people in the room as I rapidly delivered Baby A just after midnight to applause. Harriet Elizabeth was 7 lbs 7 oz. Immmeditately the team attempted to turn Baby B---very cool to see and probably pretty painful without an epidural! He would turn, but would not stay in position and despite repeatedly pushing he refused to drop down. After almost two hours the surgeon was really keen on the c-section and I consented. Baby B turned out to be a boy weighing 7 lbs 10 oz. We named him Wilfred Gordon. Fortunately my Asherman's did not play a role and the doctor was able to get a good examination of my uterus and assured me there should be no complications. 

Not the natural delivery I had wanted, but I'm ecstatic that I got to deliver baby A vaginally and that there should be no issues from my Asherman's. Lucky DH got to see the whole thing, cut two cords and not pass out! Even with the c-section and having to deliver in the operating room, this was a much better experience than the delivery of my first.

Still working on breast feeding issues with Wilf (he had a slight tongue-tie), but Harriet is a champ!


----------



## wookie130

HUGE CONGRATS ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR BABIES, MOWAT!!!! :happydance:

Sounds like everything went really well...birth is really such a crapshoot, that if it results in two healthy babies, and a healthy mom, you did amazing! :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Congratulations mowat......fantastic news xx


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats mowat! 15 lbs of babies wow!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Mowat. Great weights for the twins xx


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations mowat.


----------



## DSemcho

Yay mowat!! Happy the L/O's are here!!


Blue - I'm going to be medivac'd on Monday to a Germany for the fetal fibronectin because they don't have the capabilities to do the test here. The off base Turkosh doc doesn't think he will stay in past three more weeks, but we will see.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

blue -- my scan is first thing Tuesday, so not long to wait now. Scanxiety is kicking in full force. And congrats on 14 weeks, you're comfortably into 2nd tri now. And what a stupid sign to have pinned up in the midwife's office, adding to the anxiety without doing anything at all to help.

loeylo -- yay for team pink! And glad you're measuring ahead, that's always reassuring. And what an excellent scan picture.

Mrs R -- happy 20 weeks for tomorrow! May 4th will be here before you know it.

DSemcho -- glad to hear you and your little one are hanging in there. Sending good thoughts for an uneventful transfer to Germany on Monday. Hope he's comfy in there and stays for quite a while yet.

Sweet -- it's so hard to avoid those superstitions. With so little we can do to control what's going on inside it's no wonder we cling to what we can. By the sound of your last scan, though, your little one's strong and thriving. :hugs: I get dizziness and faintness at times, too; for me I think it's caused by low BP.

Mowat -- I've been thinking about you!! Congratulations on the safe arrival of Harriet and Wilfred; sounds like you did amazingly even if it wasn't the natural delivery you hoped for. How are you finding BFing twins?

Me, I'm working towards my first scan on Tuesday. Serious case of scanxiety going on here, but I'm so ready to know whether or not all is well.


----------



## DSemcho

Last night the doc said she doesn't think it'll be longer than 3 weeks but I hope she's wrong because he'd only be 27 (measuring 29/30) then.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mowat: once again congratulations! 

Dsemcho: thinking of you. I hope they are able to help baby bake for longer in Germany. It is scary, but try and take it as easy as possible because all the stress will not help. :hugs: 

More scans coming up! Thinking of you girls! 

Afm: still here. Waiting for baby to make her appearance, but I feel I'll go up to my Induction date on Tuesday. If it was a normal pregnancy (I mean without the meds and mc history), I would have tried to go past 41w, but I think it is an unnecessary risk. I still have one more day, she could still decide to come by then!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ummi, you're so close to meeting her! It would be great if she does decide to do things herself in the next day, but either way she'll be in your arms on Tuesday.

Looking forward to hearing all about her.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## SweetV

wookie - I agree that I think it's a low blood pressure thing. I am absolutely going to bring it up at my appointment on Thursday. 

Mrs. R. I used to get really dizzy with DS as well but it's scary when I actually start to lose vision. Yesterday it was in my ears as well. 

DS - I'm glad they are considering you at viability and moving you where you will get better care. I hope baby stays in there as long as possible. 

Blue - I feel the same way about the time machine. I would have loved to be younger but it wasn't meant to be. 

Mowat - Huge congratulations!! I also have Asherman's and I'm hopeful that like yourself it doesn't cause complications during labour. 

IVV - I hope your first scan is fantastic. The countdown/anxiety can be so overwhelming!

Ummi - I hope that baby starts to make an appearance by Tuesday!

afm - enjoying a mini vacation with the family and trying to get some rest and no stress.


----------



## blueblue

Mowat - congratulations, that's wonderful news :). I've been wondering how you were getting on. 7lbs is great for twins!

D - hope your move to Germany goes ok. Fingers crossed it will be a lot longer than 3 weeks. Is he measuring a week or two ahead? Thinking of you :hugs:

IVV - good luck for tomorrow morning, hope the scanxiety isn't getting too much - I know no matter how much you try and relax it feels impossible. I can't believe I'm in the second trimester, I never thought it would happen :hugs:

Ummi - good luck, hope everything goes well :hugs:

Sweet - hope you are enjoying your mini-break.

AFM - feeling slightly breathless, has anyone else had this? I'm not sure if it's the pregnancy congestion.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Mowat!!! I love reading birth stories so thanks for sharing!! Those are some great weights for twins!! I've actually never heard of twins being over 7lbs before haha! Good job Mama! Hope you are recovering. PM me any breastfeeding questions you have! I've been toying around the idea of becoming an LC- so would love to help!


----------



## ginny83

congratulations Mowat! your twins each weighed more than either of my boys! 

Ummi - good luck with everything!! It's 12:03am here on Tuesday - so officially your baby day :) :) 

Hope everyone else is going well - sorry I don't post often in here, just super busy with studying and enjoying my boys :) So amazingly refreshing to have such a different focus on my life. bliss!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ginny: so nice to see you!!! I'm glad you're a happy busy mummy! Even though I miss you lots! 
Haha! Baby date! Well she's not in a rush to come out! But now I can't wait for tomorrow! I had a bit of a wobble today thinking of all the things that could go wrong between now and tomorrow. And I'm thinking I should have accepted induction at 38w. 
I'm also trying to get. Some rest before D day and sweep away those negative thoughts.


----------



## DSemcho

blueblue said:


> D - hope your move to Germany goes ok. Fingers crossed it will be a lot longer than 3 weeks. Is he measuring a week or two ahead? Thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> AFM - feeling slightly breathless, has anyone else had this? I'm not sure if it's the pregnancy congestion.

It's only a temporary stay in Germany because of medical reasons. He was measuring 1.5 - 2 weeks ahead :D


I'm having the breathiness a lot!! But it's because my lungs are smooshed lol. 



AFM - Going to Germany tomorrow or Wednesday definitely. They said they are confident I will only be there a few days and that I will be going on commercially to the states since I've been stable and at the same measurements for a week. And they said that my funneling has somehow become narrower...


----------



## Hope39

Have the they tested you for gestational diabetes DS, I'm sure babies are bigger when you have that x

So are they sending you to Germany for a
Few days and them onto America x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you DS. I hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## mowat

Hang in there DS, I'll have to try and read back to find out what's going on...I'm out of the loop.

Breastfeeding is going reasonably well. Harriet is a natural and came out dying to nurse, however little brother is having issues but can manage with a shield. He had a slight tongue tie snip, but I still wonder whether it was enough. They both have heart-shaped tongue tips so I'm thinking they both have issues. Waiting to see the doctor and the lactation consultant and having to bottle feed when they aren't getting quite enough.


----------



## petitpas

Wow, Mowat, great news! Congratulations! Well done on the feeding, too. It's incredible how the experience can vary from baby to baby. Good luck with everything and enjoy your lovely little babies :cloud9:

Ummi, all the best for tomorrow! Soon you'll be holding your little girl in your arms... so exciting! 

DS, sorry to hear about your worries. I hope the test in Germany comes back negative and that the Turkish doctor was wrong. In any case it sounds like you are in great hands and that everyone is doing everything they can to help your little guy. He is viable now and it sounds like he's a strong little fella already.

Blieblue, any breathlessness in pregnancy should get checked out. To rule out serious causes (important!) but also to identify less serious but treatable reasons such as anaemia. Please mention it to your midwife or doctor. Notice whether you are just breathless on exertion or also when resting.

Everyone else, hello! I hope you are all well! :kiss:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ummi, thinking of you today.

I had my first scan today, and it looks like Squishy stopped developing at five weeks. So here we go again.


----------



## wookie130

Stalking for Ummi updates! :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

InVivo: I'm so very sorry. :hugs: 

Afm: nothing happened yet. I've been monitored this morning, baby was ok, but sometimes the HR was slowing down. The doc thinks I'm dehydrated so they've put me on a drip and don't want to start induction until I'm better. 
I'm waiting for some more monitoring now and we'll take it from there. 
I thought I was going home, but by the look of it, it seems I'll be staying... But we won't know until I get the monitoring done.


----------



## wookie130

IVV- I'm so sorry, honey :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

IVV - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: . I wish it could be easier. Please look after yourself.

D - I'm glad everything is stable and the funneling is getting better. I hope the trip is an easy one for you :hugs:

Petitpas - thanks, I'll mention it to the midwife. Hope you are getting on well with your new little one :).

Ummi - hoping you are ok, are they inducing you today? :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Ivv I'm so sorry.x
Good luck ummi.x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

blueblue said:


> IVV -
> 
> Ummi - hoping you are ok, are they inducing you today? :hugs:

They were supposed to, but they are still not happy about the ctg. so nothing yet. 
Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## wookie130

Ummi, is baby still having some heart decels? Good luck! I'm glad they're keeping a nice close eye on you. Just keep your eye on the prize (a healthy YOU and baby), and no matter how that has to be accomplishe it will be a success! :) I'm going to continue stalking!


----------



## dairymomma

Popped in for a quick update.

Ummi-hopefully baby girl decides to kick things into gear and you have that baby sooner rather than later. Will be stalking for updates!

Mowat-congrats on those babies arrival! (And since I'm a sucker for old fashioned names, I absolutely ADORE Wilfred...:haha:) Glad everything went well in the end even if you had to have a c-section thanks to that stubborn little boy.

IVV-I'm SO sorry to see your news. I was really rooting for you. :hugs: from here to there and take it easy.

MrsR-wow, you are at the halfway point already! That time just seems to fly, doesn't it? Have you gotten a scan scheduled yet? I know you are anxious to find out what you are having but I can't remember if I saw a date or not...

Tasha-how are you doing?

Hope-you hanging in there too? What are you now, 14-15 weeks? Sorry if I'm putting you ahead/behind where you really are but I've been out of the loop for a bit. 

Sorry if I missed anyone or if you've already talked about what I've asked...I've been off most of the pg boards on BnB and mostly just pop in on my diet journal at the moment. Physically, I'm doing fine. Emotionally, I'm okay most of the time. I've had a few good wobbles in the last week and a healthy dose of jealousy (according to my FB feed, every other woman I know is breeding like rabbits...or so it seems...:dohh:) so I'm avoiding most pg related stuff for a bit. But I had to see how my PARL pals were doing so I popped in. I will say I'm being more open with DH than I have in the past and it's been incredibly healing for me. I've also noticed DH is going out of his way a bit more to help me out lately so I know he's listening. So I'm doing okay. Sad a bit, yes. Okay? Yeah.


----------



## DSemcho

I haven't told Bob yet since he's en route and I don't want him to worry. I'm in Germany. And the Fetal fibronectin was positive. That with my cervix (which is down to 1.6cm) he's probably coming in the next two weeks and I'm not leaving anytime soon. Bob will need to somehow get here in a week, sooner if I dilate more. So we need to find out if they will issue him orders as my non-medical attendant so he can get here to me. If not then he will need to see if an embassy will issue him an emergency passport and we will need to figure out some way to get him here to me.

They're going to be transferring me to the hospital in Kaiserslautern because their NICU can hand,e a 24 week baby.

I had a dream last night I had him and he's so tiny.


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - I'm glad your doctors are looking after you, I hope you have your little one in your arms soon :hugs:

Dairy - I'm really glad you are doing ok. It's good that being more open emotionally is helping you heal. Sorry about facebook, it's always a nightmare when things are difficult :hugs: 

D - will be thinking of you, I'm glad they've found a good hospital for you. Fingers crossed it will be longer than 2 weeks til little one comes. Hopefully Bob will be with you as soon as possible :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

DSemcho- Hang in there, modern medicine is on your side! And you are in a good place. Let's hope they can keep him baking for as long as possible! Hope your DH gets to you soon, I'm sure you are in need of some support. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Baby was born this morning 7:43 via emergency c-section. She is in nicu atm but is doing well. 
I'll post more later. Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Ummi-Congrats! 

Dsemcho-hopefully your OH can make it back to your side before little one is born and even more hopefully that little boy stays put for a bit longer. Have they said anything about a cerclage or are they thinking it won't help at this point?


----------



## SweetV

IVV - I'm so sorry for your loss

Ummi - congrats. I hope you and baby are doing well. 

DS - I hope babe stays in there as long as possible. Keep off those feet!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ummi, congratulations! Looking forward to hearing all about her.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks. I haven't met my baby yet. I'm hoping they'll take the catheter out this morning so I can move around and go and see her in nicu. I am expression the little colostrum I have (last one was a whooping 0.5 ml!! My record so far). And send it to her. 
I'm still quite tired but I'm good so far. My unique goal is get on my feet ASAP so I can meet my baby!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: ummi. When they take the catheta out there is no reason for them not to take you to see your baby in a wheelchair. You need to see her regardless of being able to walk or not. It will also help with the milk (but don't worry that it's not loads, that's normal at this stage plus every drop is important).


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I've just been able to see the baby and I think I fell in love!!! I couldn't stay there for long, but I'm going back at 10 to try and breastfeed.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Ummi, glad your little girl is here safely & that you've been able to see her. Hope the breastfeeding goes well & that your daughter is out of NICU ASAP! Do you have a name yet?


----------



## Tasha

So pleased you got to see her :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Congrats Ummi - so pleased you got to meet her finally . I was pestering the nurses at 5 in the morn to take me to see isaac when he was in nicu, it still took 2 hours to get the catheter out and get me sorted ready to wheel me down 

Dairy - I'll be 17w on Saturday, thanks for asking hun

I had a scan yday and all seems ok , apparently I was contracting but consultant wasn't concerned to hopefully just Braxton hicks 

Xx


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - congratulations :). Glad you got to see your little one, hope you are both doing well :hugs:

Hope - glad your scan went well, congratulations on nearly 17 weeks :hugs:

The NT test came back as low risk, really relieved.


----------



## SweetV

Ummi - congrats on meeting baby!

Hope - almost 1/2 way there!

blue - glad the test came back well.


----------



## Hope39

Yep - one more week to go and that is halfway for me , wahoo :) xx i would rather just get to v day asap xx


----------



## dairymomma

Wowzers...Hope, I didn't think I was off by almost 2 weeks! I've been wrapped up in my own little world of late and tend to forget that time has been moving on everywhere else. :dohh: And early congrats on making your halfway point. FX the next weeks pass quickly so you'll blink and V Day will be here. (If only it were that easy, eh? :haha:)

Ummi-glad you've gotten to see baby. Take the time you need to heal and just enjoy that new LO.


----------



## wookie130

Ummi- Congrats on the birth of your little one! I'm glad you got to see her, and you'll be attempting a feed...lots of skin to skin contact (if that's allowed, I'm not yet sure why she's in the NICU), and the use of a pump (even though your milk hasn't officially "come in" yet) for nipple stimulation will help stimulate production of colostrum and then milk...I'd pump a ton on those down times when you're not with her. Hopefully whatever is going on with her, is something short-lived, and that she can room-in with you ASAP. If not, you can still move with your catheter in...they'll just hang it on a rolling rack-thing (sorry, I don't know the name), and you can walk to the NICU when you please, as soon as you're able. Stay ahead of those painkillers. Take them whether or not you think you need them, seriously. It's easier to stay ahead of the pain, rather than try to medicate after you start hurting a lot. If you're having trouble with mobility, just ask for a couple of nurses to take you under both arms, and escort you slowly. The more walks you take, the easier it gets, and the sooner you can do it, the faster you'll recover. 

Good luck, and I'm looking forward to your updates! :)


----------



## petitpas

Oh D, how scary! I hope Bob makes it to your side asap. Germany has great medical facilities so they will take care of your bubba very well. Fingers and legs ;) crossed he cooks a little longer in your tummy. Are you on any medication at the moment? 

Ummi, I left you a note in your journal. I hope your little girl is with you asap for gentle healing cuddles :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Sorry I literally haven't been on in a week. To make a long story short, my Boxer dog Butch had to have a tooth removed on Monday. Woke up and the left side of his face was all swollen. This happened back in August to the opposite side of his face and it was an abessed tooth. He's 9. So he had to have that taken care of and we also found out he has a heart murmur and he may have a tumor because they checked his blood calcium levels and they were elevated which most often means a tumor. I've had him since he was 8 weeks old, he's my baby. I'm terrified of it being cancer. So I'm hoping and praying either it comes back looking ok because they said sometimes the level will be elevated due to excitement, stress or something they ate. Or if it's still elevated that it's nothing bad. A benign tumor if it is one. They did do a chest xray and it had his upper intestines in the picture and they didn't see anything, so that doesn't leave many spots it could be considering he doesn't have any lumps or bumps I can find. I'm really scared of losing him. He's 9, but I was hoping he'd have another couple years. He's acting happy and silly like normal which is good, but still terrifying.

I think I'm all caught up...

DSemcho, I'm so sorry it is looking like baby is going to come sooner than hoped. But you're in great hands and what they can do today for premature babies is amazing. I hope and pray it will stay in there longer than 2 weeks for you.

mowat, congrats on the twins arrival!! Each weighing over 7lbs is amazing!!! Great job!!! I'm sorry your delivery didn't go quite as you would have liked, but all that matters in the end is that you and babies are doing great, which is sounds like you are. 

blueblue, congrats on hitting your 2nd trimester!! Also congrats on your NT test coming back low risk. I get breathless a lot too. Not if I'm just relaxing, but if I'm doing things I get out of breath quicker than normal. I think it's the extra blood flow and our uterus pushing up against our lungs.

IVV, I can't begin to tell you how sorry I am that you lost your little one. Take care of yourself and I know you'll be back on here soon.

Ummi2boyz, congrats on your little one showing up!!! I'm so glad you finally got to meet her and you're both doing well.

dairy, my anatomy scan is May 4th. I'm glad you're hanging in there. Keep taking care of yourself.

Hope, I'm glad you're still doing well. Almost to the 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## Hope39

Almost to the second trimester ....... I hope I'm well into second tri, lol. I think I hit second tri about a month ago 

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Welcome new rainbows


----------



## Tasha

Ummi, I hope you and your little girl are doing okay.

Who is due next? I like the countdown to meeting another rainbow x


----------



## wookie130

Ummm...I love the screen name GrowingMyBush!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: it's good isn't it?

I was winding wobbles up and that was the result :haha: I quite like it though :haha:


----------



## wookie130

Me too! :rofl:


----------



## Hope39

I had to have a cervix scan on wednesday which i had totally forgotten, boy do i wish i had had a trim first , ha xx


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, that's the worst Trood :haha:

I had to shave my legs all through winter because them blimming scans :rofl:


----------



## Hope39

She did tell me two weeks previously but i had forgotten. I wont be able to reach soon, then what do i do, lol. OH to the rescue, lol


----------



## Tasha

I think I've only got one more to go and my bumps quite small so I think I'll manage all the way to the end.


----------



## wookie130

This reminds me of my post-partum visit after I had my second baby last August...they had to do a pelvic exam, and much to my embarrassment, it had been about 7 months since I had actually shaved my legs. I opted to not have my tubes tied during my c-section, so they were asking me about birth control...I pointed to my legs, and I said, "these are the only contraception I'll be needing." LOL!!!!


----------



## Tasha

Hahaha, too funny!


----------



## blueblue

Mrs R - I hope your dog is ok!

I'm laughing about the hairiness/new screen name. I only remember to shave my legs when I have internal scans (very happy when they stopped) and acupuncture. Lol think I'd better start remembering a bit more now it's getting to summer.


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-I almost fell off my chair when I saw the new name and it took me a few seconds to figure out who you were! :dohh: Love it though. :rofl:

On the hairiness note-For some reason, I have very blond, very fine hair that only grows up to my knees. :shrug: I can usually get away without shaving for days/weeks/all winter long as a result. However, I tend to get rather dark and wiry (and did I mention PROMINENT?) chin hairs that need plucking every few weeks or so to make up for it. :haha: If I so much as waggle my razor at my lady bits, the skin turns red, itchy, and in-grown-hair bumpy in about 2.2 because the skin is SO super sensitive. I've tried everything-creams, waxing, different shaving lotions, bikini line razors...Same result every single time. So I stick with trimming the overgrown with scissors and hope for the best. (I think I may subscribe to Wookie's thinking on BC though and not trim down below for a bit as DH and I are on a 'no-hanky-panky' period for a while now. :haha:)

MrsR-hope your dog is okay.


----------



## SweetV

haha! In a few more weeks I will be right up there with that new name Tasha! Then it will be OH to the rescue lol, I've never been heavily pregnant in the summer before so he better get lots of practice in. I did a quick trim for my last tvus but forgot my legs lol. No point in having nice trim lady parts when the legs would put my dog to shame. 

Dairy, it's nice to see you on the boards!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. 

Baby was in special care for a bit more than 24 hrs. She came back with me in that afternoon. So I just missed 24 hrs with her. But we are making it up now!

To sum up, I was never induced as from the start the ctg were not good, her hr was having dips. So we did more ctg and I was put on a drip. But it did not help. Around midnight I sent dh home so he could get some proper rest before I'd go into labour. Next ctg was the same so I was sent down to labour ward so they could keep a closer eye on me. And there ctg finally got normal. It was the plan to start induction then, and I was even having my own contractions. Everything looked fine. When suddenly baby's hr went down and the mw could not pick it up anymore. In a matter of seconds I had 4 mw around me and 2 doctors and by the look on their faces I could tell things were going really wrong. The doctor examined quuckky, I was already 3 cm and baby well engaged but no hr. And then I heard the words "theatre" and "crash section". I started crying and tell them to call my husband. All I could say was call my husband, do whatever you have to save my baby! In a matter of seconds I was put to sleep, I had the section and woke two hours later (maybe?? Can't say exactly the time) All I was doing was crying asking were my baby was. I thought the worst had happened. But thank God! The mw told me she was born screaming but needed oxygen and anti biotics so she was in special care. Husband arrived later (he was 2 hrs away) 

. We're home since yesterday evening everything is good and we're trying to find our marks.

We named our baby girl Inaya Yasmine. Inaya means in arabic help, care and protection (from Allah) and Yasmine is the jasmine flower, which was my mum's name. And she weighed 3.5 kg at birth


----------



## Tasha

Oh my goodness umi :hugs: I'm so glad they did the section then, it must of been very scary for you. I'm glad you are home and that Inaya is okay. Such a pretty name x


----------



## SweetV

Wow, you must have been so scared! I'm glad that you are both happy and healthy and home! That 24 hours will seem like nothing soon enough. Congrats mama!


----------



## wookie130

What a gorgeous name, Ummi! And I am so very, very glad you were in the hospital, in the hands of those with expertise, medical technology, and ability to save your beautiful daughter in time. An emergency c-section is never ideal, but it can be highly necessary, and it's a blessing that your team acted accordingly. The first 24 hours is yet a speck of time in the hours and days and years you will spend together as mother and daughter, and you have the rest of your lives to form a beautiful bond. <3 Well done!


----------



## mowat

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

Ummi, I'm so glad you and baby are doing well after your scary delivery. So thankful your doctors/nurses did what was right for you both. Beautiful name you chose!!

I just now realized that Growingmybush was you too Tasha!!! It doesn't help I have pregnancy brain...I thought you were a new person!!! LOL!!!

Speaking of that, I can and have been shaving my legs, but my lady parts are getting harder and harder to actually see what I'm doing. So I may have to switch to growing my bush too. LOL!!

As far as my fur baby Butch, he's feeling good. Acting like his normal, silly self again. His re-check on his blood calcium levels is this coming Saturday. I've just been praying it's nothing major. :cry: 

I'm 21 weeks today!! One week until my anatomy scan FINALLY!!! I was thinking today, I haven't seen my baby since February 19th and it hasn't been officially measured since January 19th!!! My doctor has checked it's heartbeat at my past couple visits and told me my uterus is where it should be by feeling for the top of it...so that's great, but I will feel so much better knowing it is doing good and growing strong and healthly. I can't wait. It moves every day multiple times and the movements are getting stronger. That's a great sign too. I just want to see it to believe it I guess. Hoping this week flys by!!


----------



## NDH

Hi ladies, dipping my toes in - it seems I'm pregnant for the 4th time since October. My recurrent miscarriage testing I had done just last week came back with no abnormalities so I'm hopeful this will be my rainbow. 
I was actually trying NOT to get pregnant this month to give my body a break but oops. Very obvious liens at 22 dpo on whats normally a 27 day cycle.


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Hi ladies can I join please?

Had two losses in 2014 (April @7 weeks, August at 9 weeks):cry:

Now 14+3 with a little boy and all seems to be going well, but it's a touch road mentally more than anything :dohh:

Yesterday I had a sudden onset of bleeding, possibly as a result of spin class and some sex (maybe I got too complacent after the Harmony results were good). Scary stuff, and possibly the baby aspirin made it worse :wacko:

I have a couple of friends who've also had recurrent loss I can talk to, haven't told anyone else of the pregnancy yet except immediate family.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Welcome Ladies! This is a great place to quell "PARLnoia" (Pregnancy after recurrent loss paranoia) a phrase coined by our very own Dairymomma. 

Congrats on the BFPs!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ummi, what a scary story. So glad that you and Inaya (beautiful name) are safe and home, and glad too that you were in hospital where you needed to be when she took a turn for the worse.

Welcome NDH and EmpireBiscuit, you won't get any better support than here. Sending good thoughts for dull, uneventful pregnancies.


----------



## olebb

Hi this is the first time I join any forum but I think I'm really in need of some support. I had an uneventful first pregnancy so I never expected to have any problem when I started trying for a second child. When I had my first blighted ovum I thought it was bad luck and went straight back in to trying. 5 months later I was diagnosed with my second BO. I took a 6 month break and tried some Tcm treatment. I am now 6 weeks pregnant, I had some spotting last week so I went in for an early scan with a female Obs and saw a yolk sac and fetal pole via a vaginal us. Today we went in to see our original intended Obs hoping to see a heart beat but the Obs told us that there was no heart beat and the gestational sac is irregular. He took my hcg lvl and will be repeating one in 2 days. He said that it's likely another failed pregnancy. I cannot believe this is happening again after getting my hope up and is in an emotional wreck. He only did a vaginal us and the fetal pole is only 3mm so I am thinking of going back to the first Obs and asking for a vaginal us. But I'm also worried that that will seal my fate and wonder if I should wait it out and pray a lot.


----------



## loeylo

Sorry I have fallen behind on this thread yet again, so I apologise if I have missed anyone! 

Dsemcho - how scary! Glad you have reached viability but haven't heard from you in a while - all ok? 

Congratulations mowat! Great weights for twins! 

Blueblue - I have been really breathless at times too. I'm sure it is nothing to worry about (increased blood volume and all that) but mention at your next appt. My nt also came back low risk (not got exact numbers as of yet) - it is such a relief! 

Ivv - sorry for your loss.

Dairy - take care of yourself, it's nice to hear from you. 

Ummi - congratulations! That sounds so scary but I'm glad it was a short stay in nicu! 

Hope - if consultant isn't concerned then I wouldn't worry too much! 

Mrs r - oh dear in hope your dog is doing better now. My dog is my baby (for now!) I would be worried sick. Congrats on 21w and all the best for your anatomy scan.

Tasha - love the name. Also true of me right now, I'm not having much action due to cramps so not as well maintained as usual! Haha! 

Ndh empirebiscuit and olebb- welcome. Sorry that you all find yourselves here

Olebb - I would definitely wait and see what the bloods say, and go from there. You could just be a bit early? 

And for me 16w today! Got my nt results today (low risk, it was just a phone call so not got my exact risk but it has been sent by post) alongside my own blood tests for sickle cell, etc. everything was good, i don't need anti d which was good! I was worried due to my ectopic although I didn't have surgery. I have a less common blood type (one of the b's I can't remember which) which worries me a bit but nothing can be done about that I guess. I have had some really intense cramping and back pain as well as pain in my cervix so I was scared of another loss, but I have rested up and I feel a bit better. Couldn't get the hb for nearly half an hour the other day which was scary but eventually got it. It seems baby is moving a lot so maybe that explains pain? We have a private gender scan on Monday which we are super excited about.


----------



## Tasha

Mrs R, I'm glad you're getting good signs. Not long until scan day :dance:

Ndh everything crossed for you.

Welcome empire :hugs: bleeding is always scary. Did you get checked out?

Olebb :hugs: don't give up hope. I had the weirdest scan early on, it was a very odd shaped sac apparently, I was told I was waiting to miscarry and to stop all my meds (I'm on loads since I've had 16 first tri loses and two stillbirths), that baby is now 29+2, so they don't always know.

Hahahaha loey, too funny. Glad you rested and everything is okay. Not long until scan day :dance:

Afm 29+2, we are under eight weeks away from meeting our baby :shock: first big purchase yesterday, a car seat. :)


----------



## loeylo

What car seat did you go for Tasha? We are hoping to get ours soon (we are chasing a special offer) but we are stressing because of the new I size regulations.


----------



## Tasha

We went for the Cybex Aton Q, hubby is a car seat specialist so safety was a big thing for him, colour was my main concern :rofl: I kid of course. He gave me the option between two car seats but preferred the Cybex and I did too :)

What's worrying you?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

NDH-Welcome!! I'm so sorry for you losses. It's really good your testing came back normal though. Some of the ladies have talked about hyperfertility...I'm wondering if that's what's happening with you? I don't know much about it myself, but some of these ladies know more if you're unaware of it.

EmpireBiscuit, Welcome!! I'm so sorry for your losses as well. You're into your second trimester which is a great sign!! I'm sorry you've had some spotting. That's scary for sure. Do you mind if I ask why you're taking baby aspirin?

olebb, Welcome!! I'm so sorry you've had trouble with getting pregnant the 2nd time. That has to be frustrating. I'm sorry you're having some scary stuff going on with this one. It could be just a tad early to see a heartbeat and with the sac being irregular, like Growingmybush said, she had some of the same stuff you are going through and she's over 29 weeks now. So there's definently hope. Hang in there.

loeylo, I'm so glad your NT scan came back normal!! Thank you for your kind words about my fur baby. He's feeling and acting like his normal self. Getting his blood calcium levels re-checked this coming Saturday. Praying for good news. Congrats on 16 weeks!! I have O Negative blood which is uncommon as well. I don't have to do anything special, but because I'm negative and my baby will most likely be a positive blood type as they're more common, I have to get a shot at about 28 weeks and within 72 hours of birth so my body doesn't build up antibodies to the positive blood type because I can only take my own blood type, but anyone can take my blood type. It's lovely!! LOL!! I have my anatomy/gender scan on Monday too!! Excited to hear what you're having!!

Growingmybush, you're getting closer to meeting your rainbow!! I'm so happy for you!!

I'm counting down the days until my anatomy/gender scan!! 5 days!! :happydance:


----------



## loeylo

Tasha - we have a 2008 mazda 3 which has isofix connectors. We want the joie I-anchor as it complies with the I-size regulations and it is a decent price, but we tried to buy it in mothercare and they told me that they can't sell it to anyone with a mazda 3 older than 2008 as it is unsafe. We phoned joie and they told us to check the car manual as it just might not have been checked by them with it being older, but if our car can take a rear facing seat then it's fine. I think it does from reading the manual, but don't know where else to turn to find out for sure and mothercare (where was doing the offer) point blank refused to help us as it wasn't listed. 

Mrs r - good luck for Monday! Ours is just a quick check of gender, a peek in 4d and a few pics on a disk but we are getting it for £35 which is less than half the price of the next cheapest place I can find. It is carried out by qualified staff as well! And of course good luck for next Saturday too.


----------



## Tasha

Loey, first I want to say that you don't have to have the isize car seats, the regulations run alongside the old regulations for years to come, however if you feel happier having that then that's understandable.

Dh just checked the information available to him and Mazda have been a pain and not provided information about your car any where :dohh: he suggest that Mazda might be the people to ask, just ringing and saying will it take an isofix base.


----------



## loeylo

Tasha - I realised that the other day. We already have a car seat but it is seatbelt secured and really footery, and will only do up to around 9 months. We found the joie and the cybex which do from birth right through so that pretty much sold it for us. The joie can also be seatbelt secured and rear facing to approx 4 years but we are getting a fab deal and getting the isofix for free. I just don't get how our car could have isofix connections (it 100% does) yet not take isofix?! I think we need to call mazda for more info!


----------



## NDH

Pee cup was bloody this morning. Like red bloody :/ Line is still as strong as the first one two days ago (not darker though either) which gives me at least some hope... but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Tasha

That all makes sense. DH has looked at similar car seats for you and they can fit your car, that means the joie will too. He says what you can do is go into mothercare and ask for a test fit stating that you fully understand that if you take the seat it will be at your own risk. They shouldn't refuse a test fit. The reason for this is that although the joie is suitable for our car according to joie, it's actually quite a loose fit in our car so we ruled it out. Make sure you don't have the same issues before buying.


----------



## dairymomma

NDH-hopefully it's just a scare but :hugs: just the same. We all know how scary seeing red is.


----------



## olebb

loeylo, Mrs Reineke and growingmybush - thanks for your kind words. 
sorry i haven't plough through the thread yet so i don't know each of your story but growingmybush you are one strong amazing woman i'm so super glad you are just 11 weeks away from holding your angel. 

NDH u mentioned about pv bleeding? i know PV bleeding happens in 30-40% of the woman and can just be implantation bleeding. try not to be too pessimistic about it, take care and lots of luck~


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - Inaya Yasmine is a beautiful name, I'm glad you are both ok after a scary start :hugs:

Dairy - hope you are ok :hugs:

NDH - I hope the bleeding stops and this is your rainbow, it's good the test line is still dark. I bled early on with this one esp just before the 6 week scan and thought it was over :hugs:

Olebb - Welcome. When I had the 6 week scan, the sonographer said it was not always possible to see the heartbeat at 6 weeks and she wondered why they hadn't left the first scan until 7 weeks. I hope the next scan is more reassuring :hugs:

Mrs R - I'm glad Butch is ok! Looking forward to hearing about your scan :). 

IVV - I hope you are getting on ok and looking after yourself :hugs:

Loeylo - I'm glad the NT results came back low risk.

EmpireBiscuit - welcome, can you speak to your MW about the bleeding? Hopefully it will stop soon, I know it's very scary :hugs:

Tasha - it's great it will only be 8 weeks until your little one is here :)

I hope D is getting on ok.


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Thanks ladies, bleeding stopped later that day but I went for a private ultrasound anyway £39 well spent as baby was wriggling away merrily, ultrasound tech couldn't see any problems that would have caused it :wacko: (NHS couldn't fit me in for 2 days so it was well worth paying for my sanity:thumbup:)

So, I'm writing it down to Spin class/and sexy weekend fun :blush: but it probably took about 2 years off my life with the fright. 

Mrs Reineke the baby aspirin is routinely prescribed in my health board region, from 12 weeks - 35 weeks. Midwife tells me it's to help build a strong bloodflow to the placenta. Certainly if you're going to bleed in any way it would make it worse, or bruise:shrug:. I have my first consultant appointment in 2 weeks and I will ask for a better explanation then and post it back on this thread. 

Vino Veritas - yes the most dull routine pregnancy ever would be fab :haha::haha:


----------



## blueblue

Empirebiscuit - I'm really glad your bleeding has stopped and your little one was fine on the scan.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks everyone. 
I'm back to triage today. I have been vomiting since Sunday, and it's not getting better. Yesterday I had blood clots when I got sick. Not nice at all.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

loeylo, thank you for your kind words regarding my fur baby and my upcoming scan. :hugs:

NDH, it very well could be implantation bleeding. Keep us posted.

blueblue, thank you for your kind words regarding my fur baby and my upcoming scan. :hugs:

EmpireBiscuit, I'm so happy your bleeding stopped and the scan showed a happy baby!! I asked about the baby aspirin because I'm on it for my blood clotting disorder Factor V Leiden.

Ummi2boyz, I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Please take care of yourself and keep us posted. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

AFM: 3 more days until my anatomy scan!!! Woot woot!!! :happydance:


----------



## hur575

Hi all,

I haven&#8217;t been for a long time First of all Congrats to Tasha, and Hope39, I am so happy for you both, hope you have a healthy 9 months xxxxx

Mowat Congrats on your twin xx

Ummi2boyz congrats on your baby, and sorry you are not feeling well xxx

Mrs Reineke Congrats on your pregnancy, and good luck for your anatomy scan xx

ginny83, petitpas, wookie130, dairymomma how are you ladies? 

Sorry if I missed anyone

Hello to everyone, I am hoping to join you, I had 5 early miscarriages in total, and one premature birth at 24 weeks but my boy is a fighter he is now 18 months. I have gone to dr shehat&#8217;s team again, and I was told my NK is higher than last time before my baby, so I am in the normal does regime but told to test 10 days after ovulation, and if negative stop medications, and try next month, my af is not until Wednesday but I tested today with one pound tests, and it was negative, will try super drug or first response tomorrow I have one of each but still think it is too early to consider myself out?


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - sorry you aren't feeling well, hope it's nothing serious and you feel better soon :hugs:

Hur - welcome, it's still a few days to your AF so a test may not show a positive yet? Hope it's good news for you.


----------



## Hope4one

Glad I found this forum. Today I have just suffered my third consecutive miscarriage in 6 months. I have no children and I am completely devastated. I have no one in my life who has been through what I have, so it's really hard to talk about it. I feel so hopeless. Thought I made it to 8 weeks only to find out it was lost at 6, again. That seems to be the magic number, can't make it past there. Hope I will get some answers :(


----------



## olebb

Hi sorry to mix in some negative vibes in this thread but I would really like some advice. just received news that my hcg dropped instead of doubled from last tues to thurs. If say I do miscarriage, any idea when will it start?


----------



## petitpas

Hi, all is well here, thank you! I could do with some more sleep but A is a cutie pie and lies next to me in the morning cooing at the ceiling. What a lovely wake up! J usually arrives around the same time, happy and excited to go downstairs and start the day :D

Has anyone heard from D?

Olebb, there doesn't seem to be a hard and fast rule as to when you might start. With your hormone levels dropping it could be anytime now but then again it could take a while depending on how far along you were. 

Hope4one, there is a thread in the loss section called recurrent miscarriages. You should really pop along as you'll find that you aren't alone in your situation and there is a lot of info in there to help you have your babies. Without that thread I wouldn't have my two! 

Also, if you look around in this thread you'll see that there is hope! I've been around for a while (started miscarrying five years ago) and pretty much everyone who was with me on the thread then has had a baby. There is a lot of treatment out there; it just takes a while to figure out what is right for you. Good luck and please don't lose heart! :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Olebb - I'm so sorry :hugs: . All mine were missed and then I had to have surgery/medical management so I'm not sure about how long it would be. 

Hope4one - I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: . The Recurrent Miscarriage thread is really helpful and everyone is very supportive. RM is so isolating and hard to deal with. 

Petitpas - glad everything is great with you :). D hasn't been on for a few days since she was transferred to Germany, I hope she is ok, I'm worried.


----------



## hur575

Thank you blueblue xxx

Olebb sorry you going through this xxx

Hope4ONE sorry you went through this, I second what the ladies said, there is hope xxxx

petitpas glad you are doing good with your lil one xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

hope4one, i'm a graduate of here too, had twins almost 3 years ago after 4 early miscarriages, it's truly awful to feel like you will never get to have kids. I would cry constantly. but like petipas said, most of us that have been on here awhile do have kids now or are currently pregs. 
mine were unexplained but I did have a uterine septum removed (had 2 mc before and 2 mc after). I was lucky to be put on progesterone, lovenox, prednisone (etc) which that combo helped a lot of girls at the clinic I go to that had early recurrent unexplained miscarriages. I think it's implantation issues that there are no tests for with these early ones.
I started on the RMC thread too. this thread and the RMC thread saved my sanity :) I don't know anyone personally who has had a bunch of mc.


----------



## dairymomma

Hope4one-I am a graduate of this thread as well as a frequent poster on the RMC thread (found here) for the last 7.5 years. I've had recurrent (mostly) unexplained miscarriages before, in between, and since the births of all three of my kids. I can honestly say there is hope because I've lived it. If you look at my history-10 unexplained losses and 11 angels (I lost twins about a month ago)-I shouldn't have kids yet I have three amazing miraculous rainbow children to love. It's hard being the only one in your circle of friends to have this experience (and believe me, I know how that feels too), but once I started talking about my losses, I realized that I'm by no means alone in having at least one miscarriage or trouble with fertility and it's helped immensely to not only talk about my feelings/fears/wishes/hopes but to talk to someone who at least somewhat gets it. Hang in there. There really is hope. We've all been there and know what it's like.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies.
I would like to join you here. I just got a bfp on Saturday and I am terrified of losing this pregnancy. 
It's already been an agonising four days. 

I'm already convinced that this pregnancy will end badly. I know I need to keep positive but this cycle has been wierd from the start.
I usually ovulate cd18to 21 but this cycle I think it was around cd27. I expected to o around cd20 because I pre ovulated spotted cd15 to 17. I had ewcm around cd17 to 27. It seemed like my body struggle to ovulate and I have read that that can mean the egg is bad. 
Id really like to hear about successful pregnancies when o has been abnormally late. 

I examine toilet paper thoroughly. Not that that makes any difference because one of my mc was a mmc.

Sorry I'm just very stressed About this and terrified that even if I do not miscarry my baby won't be healthy. 

Sorry to go on. Im normally more cheerful but I just needed to share my fears with people who would understand.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!! Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. Really busy week!! So...IT'S A BOY!!! His name is Lincoln Terence. Terence is my dad and we just loved the name Lincoln. The ultrasound tech said everything looked normal, but the radiologist will look at the pictures/measurements and send the offical report to my doctor and then they'll call me to tell me the scoop. Praying for no surprises. He measured 5 days ahead and weighs 1.2lbs!! He looked perfect!! He wasn't cooperating with showing his manhood. So the tech had to jiggle my belly around quite a bit to get him to wake up and uncross his legs. Once she did that he did and was more than happy to show us he was all boy!! LOL!! The only concern I have is because she was interruping his peaceful world is when she measured his heart rate towards the end it was 167bpm when it's been right around 150-160 at the highest lately. Should that concern me or just up because he was being poked and bugged? I checked it yesturday again with my doppler and it was right around 150-155 again. Let me know your thoughts.

hur575, welcome and I'm so sorry about your losses. It's awesome your baby boy was born at 24 weeks and is now 18 months!! Do you mind if I ask if he's had any complications from being born that early?

Hope4one, welcome and I'm so sorry for your losses. These ladies are great support!!

olebb, if your HCG dropped it could take a bit for you to start depending on how high it had gotten. I'm so sorry.

Spudtastic, welcome and congrats on being pregnant!! I constantly check the toilet paper and I'm 22 weeks 2 days. Totally understand that!!
 



Attached Files:







Lincoln.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blueblue

Spudtastic - welcome, I'm sorry it's such a difficult time, PARL is very stressful. I'm not sure about ovulation dates as I don't usually track mine. I hope this is your rainbow.

Mrs R - congratulations! That's lovely news :).


----------



## hopeful23456

mrsr - CUTE pics!! congrats on a boy! the heartrate is fine :)


----------



## SweetV

Congrats on the great scan Mrs. R. I'm sure the heart rate is fine. I know they can fluctuate by quite a bit and I'm never happy to be woken up lol.


----------



## Tasha

Congrats on your fab scan and baby being a boy Mrs R.


----------



## Hope39

Lovely news on your scan Mrs R

I've had a cervix and doppler scan today, measuring spot on at 18w4d, placenta has invaded my uterus wall well so all is looking good. I have an anomaly scan next week x


----------



## wookie130

Congrats on your little SON, Mrs. R! :happydance: Boys are fabulous! And I love his name, btw. His heartrate is FINE. At this gestation, their heart rate can take some rather drastic dips up and down, and 167 bpm is not out of the ordinary, whatsoever. He looks great in his scan too, btw.

I'm another PARL grad from this thread, twice over now. I had Hannah in 2013, after having recurrent miscarriages, and then when she was 9 months old, I went on and became pregnant with my son, Oscar, who will be 9 months old in about a week. :) I know that virtually all the women who became pregnant while I was on the RMC went on to have their rainbows...there were very, very few women who didn't eventually go on to have a baby or babies.


----------



## NDH

Congrats Mrs R! As the others have said don't be alarmed by the heart rate at all. They are almost always lower when they're resting and higher when they're active.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you so much ladies for your kind words and the reassurance on his heart rate. :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Hope - Congratulations on the scan going well x


----------



## hur575

Spudtastic, Congrats, and welcome here, I don't have much advice for you because I do the same even though I tell myself, there is nothing I can do will change the outcome but I still do it but the worry never stops specially with our history.

Mrs Reineke Congrats on your scan, what a cute picture. Regarding having my son so early, it was not easy but I am glad he made it through, we spent 7 months in neonatal, and every baby is different, there were two girls born at 24 weeks the same week with us both left on their due date with no major issue. 

We end back in hospital 3 weeks later, and we have been in and out latest was in March this year. Every baby is different but generally girls do better, and the longer the baby is inside you the better. You see 25 weekers or 26 do miles better. Considering all this, I am so glad he made it, he still require mimum oxygen which we think he will come off it in a month time but he is active healthy boy, and his smile every day means the world to me, and we are lucky to have him.

Hope congrats on your scan, and good luck for your next scan. XX

I considered myself out this month because I keep getting BNF but AF didnt turn up yesterday, I thought to wait until tomorrow, and do a test again! The wait is killing me.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi ladies. Just stopping in to see how everyone's doing. Congrats to how far everyone has made it. Welcome to everyone who is new. Dairy I'm so sorry about your loss and anyone else that I missed. Well over here it's Mother's Day Sunday so I just wanted to stop in and say happy Mother's Day to all of us.


----------



## loeylo

Sorry again for not updating for a few days, I'm feeling downright miserable. Had strong cramps a few days and couldn't get an nhs scan, luckily we had our private scan booked so we had that on Monday and we have a perfect baby GIRL! Midwife listened to babies heart on Wednesday and it was 132 bpm which is pretty low for 17+1 so of course I'm worrying. I also have protein in my urine so they suspect infection but I won't get results til Tuesday so that is worrying also! I didn't get the job which I applied for despite doing the job since December. I was the second candidate, number 1 was a lot more experienced. So now I'm really worried about baby and finances! 

Mrs r gorgeous baby boy! Welcome newbies.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

hur575, thank you for sharing. I'm so happy your little boy is here even thought it's been tough. He's definently a fighter!!

floridamomma, so glad to hear from you. Glad you're doing well. Happy Mother's Day to you too.

loeylo, I'm so sorry you didn't get the job and haven't been feeling well. But so glad your baby girl is doing great!! The heart rate is still in the normal range, so I wouldn't worry at all. Did your doctor act worried? I'm sure she's just fine and congrats on team pink!!


----------



## petitpas

Loeylo, J's heartrate was always around the 135 mark. He's slightly spotty due to the chickenpox but otherwise happy and healthy, turning three later this month.


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies. The midwife wasn't concerned but y'know what it is like! Will post a pic of her in next post - she's a cutie!


----------



## loeylo

Here she is in 2d:

https://i62.tinypic.com/348j4w0.jpg

And in 3d: (not the best pic quality tbh!)
https://i57.tinypic.com/2rc93cp.jpg

And in HD: 
https://i57.tinypic.com/161drw0.jpg

Do all babies at 17w have prominent eyes like this? The reason I ask is my partner has huge bright blue eyes - I'm hoping she may have inherited her daddy's eyes!


----------



## blueblue

Florida - it's great to hear from you, happy mother's day for sunday. :hugs:

Loeylo - I'm glad your scan went well, lovely pictures. Sorry about the job :(, I think you can still get Maternity Allowance - I think it's the same amount as SMP too, all the details should be on gov.uk website . :hugs:

We have the anomaly scan week after next week, really hoping everything is ok. I'm getting a bit anxious as I haven't had a scan since 13 weeks, our midwives don't listen to the heartrate until 25 weeks as they say it's a bit hit and miss whether they can detect it at 16 weeks. I'm getting bigger so that's a good sign. 

Hope everyone is good.


----------



## Hope39

Blue blue - you are uk based aren't you? I've never heard that about 25w before listening to a hb

I had my first HB check at 15 and 17w, then I be having them at 19,21,23 and 25 

My anomaly scan is next week but My endo informed me yday that the scan I had this week was just like an anomaly scan, they checked everything apart from heart valves because of baby gestation and it wouldn't keep still, my Fetal med cons called it the wild child , lol. I'm quite confident no further problems will arise next week 

My placenta has invaded into my uterus well so no,placenta problems at the moment either , phew xx


----------



## Hope39

Here a pic of my little mischief
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Squig34

Aw Hope so lovely, so glad all is going well!


----------



## blueblue

Hope - lovely picture, I'm so glad everything is going so well :). Glad LO is a wild child :). 

I think it may just be my midwives waiting until 25 weeks, it's pretty late. I don't have any midwife appointments between now and then, having an anomaly scan at 18 weeks and a quick scan at 20 weeks for the clinical trial.

Squig - :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: such a lovely pic. I'm so thrilled for you hun!

I've been reading but did not get the chance to answer individually. I'm very happy to see all these scan pics! 
Welcome to all the newbies. Very sticky thoughts to all of you. 

Any news from Dsemcho?


----------



## newlywedtzh

I've been stalking for DSemcho too- hoping everything is alright.


----------



## loeylo

I just checked, she last posted on here on the 22nd April and was last online on the 30th April. The last post she made on the forum was on this thread. Hopefully everything is okay!


----------



## newlywedtzh

I think she was being sent to Germany...? Maybe she does not have internet access


----------



## blueblue

I hope D is ok too.


----------



## hur575

Hi all,

Hope amazing scan pictures xxx

blueblue, normally after the 12 week scan, you see less of the midwife until you get to third trimester. I think that how it is in the UK, I never got to third but had loads booked for that period. 

Well not sure what's happening with my body my period always on time with except once where it was 4 days late. Last month however it was 3 days early, we tried this month, and hoped I would get my BFP, as I have to be in my steroids, aspirin etc before my AF arrives, and stop when it does or carry on if pregnant. 

Well today I am one week late, no sign of it showing today either!!I have been testing and getting BFN, last was two days ago. I really don't know what is going on, I stopped the steroids on Af day , going mad here! can't be pregnant with my history without the striods, by this time, I start bleeding!!!

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## Hope39

Thats really crap Hur, the not knowing would really do my head in as it is probably doing yours

I see my midwife every two weeks and the weeks i dont see her i have a scan so i am seen everyweek by someone which helps the anxiety immensely

I got a recording of little one heartbeat today because my oh couldn't come to the midwife appt xx


----------



## petitpas

Also popping by every so often to see how D and her bub are doing. Please post if anyone is in touch with her outside of bnb.

Hi everyone else! :hi:


----------



## ab75

I keep checking in to see how D and baby Cole are too!!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!! I've been so busy I haven't been on here in almost a week. All is well. I have a check up appointment tomorrow.

loeylo, love the pics!!

blueblue, I'm sure all will be just fine with your up coming scan. I went from week 11 to week 22 without a scan and my little guy looked great and your baby will too.

Hope, I'm glad your scan looked great and you have no issues going on. I know your anomaly scan will be just perfect!!

hur575, I'm so sorry about your AF not showing up and not getting a BFP either. That is very frustrating. Could you go in and have a blood test to check for pregnancy?


----------



## blueblue

Hur - Hope you have some answers by now. Do you feel premenstrual at all, i.e. sweet cravings/cramps/PMT? :hugs:

Hope - I'm glad you are getting lots of reassurance. Good luck for your anomaly scan :hugs:

Mrs R - good luck for your check up tomorrow. Thanks! I now have 2 anomaly scans as one hospital (antenatal) wants me to have it before 20 weeks and the other (clinical trial) now wants it at 20 weeks as it is optimum time for it. I could cancel the first one, but I'm concerned if my dates go ahead anymore it'll be too late by the second scan. I think I need the reassurance of seeing LO and I've psyched myself up for it now.


----------



## hur575

Thanks ladies, good luck Mrs R, for your appointment, and blue best of luck with you scan, it is always nice to see baby.

I am 9 days late now, and I am freaking out now, I know google can be scary but yesterday I was reading about ectopic pregnancy and ruptured fallopian tube, and it is possible to test negative, and it can just all happen without noticing. So today will try to get a GP appointment but it is new gp not sure how helpful they will be.


----------



## loeylo

Hur - I hope you get answers soon. I have had an ectopic and I got a really clear bfp. I have beer heard of not getting a bfp as a symptom of ectopic, and you would know for sure if you had a rupture. Mines hadn't ruptured yet and I had sudden excruciating pain - I had lots of niggly cramps up to that point. An ectopic is effectively a normal pregnancy, just in the wrong place. I was only 5+2 when I was diagnosed.


----------



## hur575

loeylo said:


> Hur - I hope you get answers soon. I have had an ectopic and I got a really clear bfp. I have beer heard of not getting a bfp as a symptom of ectopic, and you would know for sure if you had a rupture. Mines hadn't ruptured yet and I had sudden excruciating pain - I had lots of niggly cramps up to that point. An ectopic is effectively a normal pregnancy, just in the wrong place. I was only 5+2 when I was diagnosed.


Sorry you went through this Loeylo :hugs: thank you for the assurance, I will stay away from google.


----------



## NDH

I have my first (hopefully) scan Monday. So nervous it might be bad news again though...


----------



## hur575

NDH best of luck with the scan, I am sure baby is fine.


----------



## blueblue

NDH - good luck for your scan on Monday :hugs:

Hur - google can be scary :(. I'm glad you have a doctor's appointment, hope you get some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## hur575

Thank you Blue, I couldn't get an appointment on Friday but after loeylo reply, I decided to stop freaking out, and it just late because I am too stressed. Although I didn't think I was but I think I was stressed, ttc is very stressful, and that fact that I turned 40 this month didnt help, I was sad , and thinking clock is ticking, which is too much pressure to have. 

So On Friday I decided to stop panicking, and if Af doesn't turn up by next week I will go to GP. Well, Af showed yesterday after 10 days! I have never been happier to see her lol.


----------



## dairymomma

hur-glad things worked out in the AF dept in the end. stress really does affect things. I've had random 6-8 week long cycles (normal is 28 days on the nose) with bfn after bfn and many many panic sessions and lots of tears. We're wtt and part of me is like 'whew' when AF time comes because there's no pressure. :haha:

Anyone heard from Dsemcho? Really hope things are going okay. 

AFM-we're truckin' along here. AF showed up on time and I'll be scheduling my followup with the dr pretty soon. Sad to think we are still wtt for a few months yet but it's for my health and wellbeing so I'm looking at that aspect to keep myself from dwelling on the chances we're missing. And I've got lots to keep me occupied. The electrician is coming tomorrow to finish wiring our basement bedrooms and once that's done and it's inspected, our couch can boot our bed out of the living room. I've got lots of cleaning, moving, and re-arranging to do in the next few days. I'm so excited to FINALLY see these renovations moving along.


----------



## blueblue

Hur - I'm glad AF showed up :) . It could be stress, it can delay things. Sorry the pressure is getting too much, it is very stressful. Plus they can move around anyway, a friend of mine often gets hers a week late, usually she feels like it's coming with cramps etc but it doesn't turn for an extra week or so. :hugs:

Dairy - hope the next few months go quickly, I know waiting is not easy. Glad you have all the house renovations to do, it'll be fab when it's finished! :hugs:

I had the anomaly scan yesterday, little one was measuring on date, it's a girl. They couldn't check the skin covering the spine completely as she wouldn't stop laying on her back and refused to move but everything else was fine :). She kept wiggling every time they tried to measure anything lol.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - we're all worried too, D hasn't been on for about a month. Hoping no news is good news and she's doing well. 

Picture from 18 week scan:
 



Attached Files:







18weeksscan.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Squig34

Blue, congrats on your little girl. Lovely pic!


----------



## Raptasaur

Just dropping in quickly. My rainbow is 2 in a couple of weeks but it feels like yesterday that I was here. Rooting for all of you.
Hope so delighted to see your scan pictures and how you are doing. Much love to you and everyone on this journey xxx


----------



## Tasha

I can't believe it's almost two years raptasaur. I hope you're a doing well xx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies!! Been so busy and haven't been on in about a week. Things are good here.

hur, so glad your AF showed up finally so you can relax!!

blueblue, congrats on team pink!! Love the picture and glad she's measuring well.

Just out of curiosity, how much weight have you ladies gained so far? I was up 7lbs at my appointment on the 14th and then weighed myself this morning and was up 11lbs!!?? What!!?? How did I gain 4lbs in 8 days?? I'm hoping it's water weight or something. So I'll recheck on Sunday and see what it says.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks Mrs R. It might be water retention, mine goes up and down a little bit. I've put on 8lbs so far, it's mostly gone on my boobs which are now enormous (I need a new bra every 3 weeks lol) and the bump rather than elsewhere. I was pretty small before.


----------



## wookie130

Blueblue, congratulations on a little girl! I can attest to their awesomeness! <3 My older child is my girl (she's 2), and I wouldn't trade her for the world! Your scan looks great, too!

Rapt- Hey!!! I'm glad you popped in! I can't believe your little man is almost 2!!! My Hannah just turned 2 in March...it goes so incredibly fast, doesn't it?


----------



## wookie130

I'm going to assume there has been no word on DSemcho? I've been worried about her, and her LO. I realize she may not have internet access at this time, and I'm hoping that's the case, and that all is well thus far. I know prematurity was a major issue in her situation...


----------



## blueblue

Thanks Wookie :). I just checked, DSemcho hasn't been on since Loeylo checked last - on 30th April. Hoping she's ok and everything is still stable.

Hope - good luck for your 20 week scan


----------



## Hope39

Blue blue, my 20w scan was 2 weeks ago, I had it at 19w5d, I had a fetal med scan last week too

All is fine thanks 

I be 22w on Saturday, nearly at v day x


----------



## newlywedtzh

I'm only a stalker and I even noticed how quiet this thread is! (Although, I think that is a good thing!)

Hope how many weeks until your hospital stay? 

Tasha how are you feeling? Getting closer, eh?

Hope things are okay with DSemcho :-/ 

Hope everyone else is feeling PARLnoia free! 

I would just like to add a little update to this thread. As I feel being apart of this thread got me through the worst days of PARL and ultimately led me to motherhood. I feel my history of loss has given me a sense of appreciation for motherhood that I don't think I would have had if the circumstances would have been different. My rainbow baby filled a hole in my heart that pregnancy loss had left and I will never be the same. I have decided to leave my career of science and vaccine research behind for now and focus on my daughter (and hopefully future rainbow babies!) and to begin helping other new mothers with pregnancy loss, infertility, breastfeeding, postpartum, and to overall encourage them to follow their instincts. It has become a true passion. I Just want to say thank you to all of the women who helped me get here!! And I'm excited for this next chapter my life holds!!


----------



## Hope39

Newly my plan was to go in hospital in another 5w time but my consultant still has broken fingers so I've not met her to discuss and finalise it :(

I think I need to discuss with the Fetal med consultant that has been scanning me 

Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly: Also a stalker on this thread - love to see all these ladies coming along in their pregnancies. Very exciting!

Newly - I have also decided to go into this 'field' as a career. I haven't gone back to work yet as I didn't quite understand how strong this whole motherhood thing would be for me! I LOVE 99% of it, and can't imagine leaving my girls side. I will start a certificate program to become a breastfeeding counselor this summer, and hopefully will be able to help other new moms in the future! I am also making slings and have been selling them like hot cakes! I love meeting expectant mothers, hearing their stories and offering them help or just an ear :)

I hope hope all is well and you are successful in your new path!!


----------



## Tasha

Ahhh it's lovely to hear how happy you both are and the passion it has started in you both.

Newly, yes not long to go now. Six and a half weeks until EDD so about three and a half weeks until induction. Am I the next one in here now?


----------



## Hope39

Oh thats really exciting if you are Tasha :) 

We could probably do with an updated list of who is due when as i have absolutely no idea x


----------



## Tasha

Yeah that would be a good idea :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Viet- I feel we are in very similar boats:) And I love my Ring Sling and am also a Tula lover! Are you still in.... Turkey was it? I feel like it was somewhere that started with a T... ? Could be completely wrong tho! ha... I would love love love to become a certified Lactation Consultant but in the States it actually requires a lot of money and time (around 3-5k, coursework and 500+ hours of mentoring!)... most start out at as registered nurses and become specialized in the field so as someone without a medical background, it's a big feat. I'm going to start out by volunteering at the local La Lech League and local Breastfeeding Resource Center and see where that leads me- the LC's I've talked to said that's a great way to start this journey without having a medical background. I am apart of the Normalize Breastfeeding Organization and the Milky Way Foundation (Breastfeeding Awareness) also started a blog that's actually been gaining a lot of popularity! So we will see where this journey takes me. I love that 99%! haha So true. 

SO happy to see you guys doing well Tasha and Hope! Tasha- how has LO's growth been?


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like lots of exciting plans newly. I had a quick nose at your blog yesterday, it's very good.

It's been fine, good in fact. Weight was slightly above 50th for last few weeks, last week scan was below the 50th (33rd), scan next week so we shall see what that holds :)


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like lots of exciting plans newly. I had a quick nose at your blog yesterday, it's very good.

It's been fine, good in fact. Weight was slightly above 50th for last few weeks, last week scan was below the 50th (33rd), scan next week so we shall see what that holds :)


----------



## blueblue

Hope - that's great :), glad you are nearly at v day. Pregnancy brain makes me forget everything at the moment, hence the late asking. 

Tasha - 3 and half weeks, that's exciting, I think you are next. Really glad everything is going well with LO's growth.

Newly/vietmamsie - glad you are enjoying your rainbows :)


----------



## mowat

Can't believe how close you are Tasha! And Hope too!

Also in stalking mode. Twins are 6 weeks old and I'm weepy all the time when I see how they don't look like newborns anymore. I'm addicted to pregnancy! I want more even though I know it's completely impractical and financially ridiculous. Oh, and I'm 41. I guess I'll get over it eventually, but I feel like I've spent so many years thinking only about babies that I don't know how to turn it off! I still haven't been able to box up my maternity clothes even though I was looking forward to doing that straight away. Is there a support group for people addicted to pregnancy!

Hope everyone is well---it's been so quiet!


----------



## Hope39

Can all the girls currently pregnant post up the EDD and we can do a list to see where everyone is at x

I know there is Loeylo, Blue Blue, Tasha, Mrs R and myself and im not actually sure who else is pregnant, duh, baby brain here too 

xx


----------



## loeylo

I'm due October 13th. Had my 20w scan today and all is well, but I have had a scary period of loss of vision which lasted about 10 minutes and now I have numb lips and fingers. Very scary!


----------



## newlywedtzh

mowat said:


> Can't believe how close you are Tasha! And Hope too!
> 
> Also in stalking mode. Twins are 6 weeks old and I'm weepy all the time when I see how they don't look like newborns anymore. I'm addicted to pregnancy! I want more even though I know it's completely impractical and financially ridiculous. Oh, and I'm 41. I guess I'll get over it eventually, but I feel like I've spent so many years thinking only about babies that I don't know how to turn it off! I still haven't been able to box up my maternity clothes even though I was looking forward to doing that straight away. Is there a support group for people addicted to pregnancy!
> 
> Hope everyone is well---it's been so quiet!


Mowat- I think those feelings are feelings of knowing the twins were your last babies. I think mourning your child bearing years being "over" in a sense is actually really common! I've seen lots of posts/blog posts about it. Cherish those babies!!! Can't believe it's been 6 weeks already!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Stalking mode here too!!

Tasha; so close!!! How are you feeling?

Hope: almost v-day! Yay! I hope the consultant will act quickly and book you in. 

Glad everyone is trodding along nicely.


----------



## ab75

I still follow you ladies too.
Can't believe you are so close Tasha! !
And almost at hospital stay time Hope!!

Mowat,I felt like that after having Zara. Couldn't imagine never being pregnant again but feel complete after having Frazer. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats on a girl blue! 

hope - vday coming so soon, soooo happy for you

you too Tasha! it's going by so fast 

mowat - I know the feeling! I loved being pregs and miss it a lot but if I had different circumstances with a lot of things I would love to have more. it is sad when you only get to do it once but at least we got 2 out of the deal which to me is a fking miracle of miracles. I turn 40 in sept and remember crying SOOOO much when I turned 35 and still no kids (I got pregs with them little over a month after turning 36).


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

My EDD is September 7th.

I'm glad the new moms are enjoying their babies so much. I'm so excited to see how that feels.

Tasha, you're soooo close!!

loeylo, I'm glad all was well at your scan. Did you talk to your doctor about what the loss of vision and numbness is about? That is scary. Hope you're doing better.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you blue. How are you?

Mowat, huge hugs. I've read so much on here over the years and definetly a normal emotion to have. I've had similar feelings already, trying to not wish time away as its our last pregnancy.

Hope, I can't even remember that many so you did well to remember them :haha:

Loey, def see a doctor. Glad the scan went well.

Ummi, nice to hear from you. I'm okay, well physically I'm good. I've never got this far without pre-eclampsia either so it's amazing but emotionally I find it tough at times. How are you doing?

Ab nice to hear from you too. How are you?

And you hopeful :haha: I miss all you girls, it's nice to see you all and I'm sure you give lots of us hope. It is going so fast and yet dragging too :wacko: Monday I'll be able to say I'm having a baby this month :shock:

Mrs R, how are you?

My EDD is 12th July xx


----------



## SweetV

Still stalking ladies!

EDD November 12th


----------



## Miracle1902

Hi Ladies. It's been a while since I wrote on this thread. This thread has always been very popular so it's hard to track everyone. A brief history on myself, I had two miscarriages and currently 32 weeks pregnant . All three pregnancies was back to back, I did not have a menstrual cycle between the pregnancies. So far so good, just waiting to meet my baby girl in july. Something tells me she will come early but I hope she will stay in for at least another four weeks.

Congrat to all the ladies who had a successful pregnancies and for those who are still trying, don't give up hope.


----------



## ab75

All good here thanks tasha xx


----------



## petitpas

Nice to see everyone is doing well at the moment. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all! 

Viet, Newly, I think it's fabulous that you are following your passions. Can you post links to your blog and sling selling pages?

My J just turned three. He was admitted to hospital on his birthday :cry: but is home now. I'll try and update my journal with details. It's been a very hard month with lots of illness in our house and quite frankly I'm exhausted :sleep: A is doing well. She is four months old and loves smiling at people. She is such a little darling! I feel so lucky to have two wonderful and healthy children.


----------



## loeylo

Nice to see everyone's updates of due dates for our rainbows! Seems a lot of us due around the same time! 

I have a doctors appointment this afternoon to get myself checked. My mum and her cousin both get then, but my mums cousin had a stroke in her early thirties (she wasn't overweight or a smoker) so that hasn't really reassured me!


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly: You can work up to your LC certificate over a few years, and start just by becoming a Breast feeding counselor. Thats my plan at least! But the program I am doing is about a year and nearly $1000. I Am in Vietnam, but american.

As for my slings: Feel free to like them on Facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Saigon-Slings/1545472945711910

I also have two blogs. Keep in touch!
https://gavandnell.blogspot.com - this one I don't post on much, mostly about life pre-baby and travel related. But had if for years and years.

https://themouseletandme.tumblr.com - this is updated daily!!!


----------



## blueblue

EDD 18th October

Loeylo - hope you feel better soon, glad you can see the doctor today,:hugs:

Tasha - I'm good, got a bit of a cold (I'm a bit annoyed as my in-laws asked us to go around, then later said they'd both been ill but weren't infectious - after hugging me - then I started getting symptoms two days later. My boss has one too, but the incubation period is two days plus and it started the next day) and have another anomaly scan next week so I'm a bit nervous but otherwise, getting bigger by the day which is the most amazing thing ever to me - I never thought I'd be here and have to keep pinching myself. Can't believe it's only a few weeks to go for you :).

Sweet - glad everything is going so well :)

Petit - hope J is better soon, glad you are enjoying life with your LO's :hugs:

Glad everyone is getting on so well.


----------



## nessaw

Hi also stalking. Edd 1st Dec. X


----------



## blueblue

nessaw said:


> Hi also stalking. Edd 1st Dec. X

Congratulations on 13 weeks!


----------



## confuzion

I've been horrible at posting in this thread (and on BnB in general), but I definitely stalk and always have my fingers crossed for all of you!

All is well here and EDD is September 8th with a little pink bundle :)

Hoping Dsemcho is well. I always pop in to see if she has posted.


----------



## wookie130

Wow, confuzion! Nearly 26 weeks along! Congrats on a little girl!


----------



## DSemcho

Hey ladies I know I've been gone for a while. Here is what's going on.

At 23+2 (13April) I went into the medical with back pain and a lot of lower front pain. Came to find my inner cervix was funneled and my closed cervix was only 2.5cm in length and I was put on an anti contraction med (nefin-something). Flash a week later (24+3) (21April) and I'm medivac'd from my husbands base in Turkey to Landstuhl Medical Center in Germany, re-evaluated and my cervical length had changed to 1.7cm. Because Landstuhl can't handle a birth before 28 weeks they send me off base where the hospital can handle a birth at 24 weeks the next day (22April). My cervical length stayed the same for 3 weeks then one day I had lower stomach contractions 2 min apart and it caused my cervix to shorten to 1cm and the sac went into my funnel. I was put on IV anti contraction meds for my last week at that hospital. 28+2 (18May)I'm transferred back and my cervix was measured at 2.2cm and they allowed me to go to lodging across the street and took me off all anti-contraction meds. Almost 2 weeks later at 29+5 I'm remeasured and discover it's only 0.86cm long and that there was blood (possibly old, but not in the uterus) behind the closed portion of my cervix - possibly at one point my placenta had started to detach but we don't know when. I'm now 30+1 and we are just waiting. The doc says that I've statistically made it further than he expected from my 24 week scan, but that he doesn't think I will go past 34 weeks (The weekend after Father's Day). And they said im definitely staying in Germany until he is born.

What should I expect if he is born in the next 2-3 weeks?


----------



## wookie130

DSemcho, I cannot even begin to tell you how relieved I am that you've given us this update! I was pretty worried, I'll be the first one to admit that.

Well, a 30 weeker will definitely MAKE IT, so that's excellent news!!! I can't tell you what to expect, because I've only had term babies, but the fact that you've made it this far is such a relief!


----------



## hopeful23456

Wow D, whst a rollercoaster! Mine were born 34+0, each was in nicu 17 days, they have to eat n gain weight n regulate body temp n oxygen before they can go home. Glad u made it this far! Mine are crazy wild almost 3 yr old toddlers now with no issues from bring preemies except they are skinny but that runs in the family too. Weight gain always a stressor with preemies. Dylan was 4lb 10 oz and Ava 4lb 3oz at birth. Twin mom I met in nicu had 31 weekers who are fine now too! Just a week older than mine


----------



## dairymomma

DSemcho-glad to hear from you and glad to hear it's decent news anyway. I can't help with the preemie thing as my kids have all been full term but I can send good thoughts and prayers your way that things stay stable enough for LO to stay inside for a bit longer yet. Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## SweetV

DS that is a wonderful update! You have made it so far and statically you lo has an amazing chance! I can not help with the premie other than to say that with mine they really wanted me to make it to 28 weeks as that is a huge milestone so 30 is only better than that. I hope baby holds on as long as possible. Please update when you can.


----------



## heart tree

DS I also had a 34 weeker. She was 5 lbs 2 oz and in the NICU for 18 days to regulate her temperature, feed on her own and breathe on her own. If you go into labor before 34 weeks they will give you a steroid injection to make sure his lungs will function properly. He has a great chance of having no issues at 30 weeks and beyond. Mine has no issues at all. A friend on B&B had a 32 weeker who is a very healthy girl now 4 years later. I saw 29 and 30 week babies in the NICU who were ok. The things I found important were to try and do skin to skin as much as possible. Also your milk might not be what you hoped for if you plan to BF. My supply was ok but not great. Because you might not be able to feed him right away, make sure to insist on pumping as soon as possible after birth. The sooner and more regularly you pump, the better established your supply will be. It's hard work, but pumping and nursing every 3 hours will help enormously. Also be prepared for set backs. It can be incredibly frustrating to see improvement one day and then have a small setback. In the U.S. there is protocol for how they manage setbacks. So when my baby had a lapse in breathing (called a Brady) even for a few seconds, she had to stay in the NICU 5 extra days. She was never on oxygen and she always self recovered from these with no staff intervention but the protocol for all babies was an extra 5 days if this happened. It felt devastating and I felt like we would never get her home. One piece of advice that helped me tremendously was from another NICU mom who said that at some point, the NICU will feel like a distant memory. It was hard to believe at the time but I know it to be true now. Make sure to remember to eat and get fluids. You will be so focused on him that it's easy to forget. Work with a lactation consultant if you can. You'll be very emotional. It's totally normal! It will be hard to see him with tubes attached to him but keep reminding yourself that he'll be free of them and in your arms and at home soon. Will someone be with you? My husband had to go back to work but my mom flew out and was with me every day in the NICU. It helped because I wanted to focus on my baby and my mother could be an advocate for me and my daughter with the doctors. You've done so well to get to 30 weeks. I'm praying for you to get as far as possible. But at this point you have a great chance of things going very well. You'll most likely be in the NICU but it's totally worth it. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## loeylo

Glad to see an update from dsemcho too! I can't comment on particulars but I have a friend who had a 28 week baby who is fine now and another who had a 32 week baby who is also fine. The 28 weeker had a slightly tougher time than the 32 weeker, but neither baby had any lasting effects and it was never a "touch and go" scenario for either. Obviously the longer they are inside the better.

Afm everything is well, 21w tomorrow and eating everything in sight! Not feeling the need to use doppler every day as she is kicking more and more. I didn't get the job I had applied for but I have applied for 6 other jobs and so far have interviews for 3 and still waiting to hear from the other 3. Here's hoping. We will really struggle financially if I don't get something as I am the main earner, but it is looking less and less likely as I'm obviously pregnant now.


----------



## ab75

Glad to hear your update D. A friend on here had her dd at 27 weeks and she's a happy and healthy 7 month old now. Good luck xx


----------



## Tasha

Relieved to hear from you D. Your baby stands a great chance and every day is a bonus :)

Was someone in here talking about vitamin k with a clotting disorder?


----------



## blueblue

D - I'm so relieved you are getting on ok, it's great you are at 30 weeks, I hope LO doesn't come for as long as possible. My OH was saying his friend's sister had her little one early (I think it was quite a while before 30 weeks) and they were fine. :hugs:

Confuzion - congratulations on your little girl and 26 weeks :) 

Loeylo - hope the interviews go well.


----------



## Hope39

There is loads more rainbows on board than i realised, sadly means i'm further down the list :hissy::rofl:

So here is the EDD list:-

Tasha - July 12th (delivering in June)
Miracle1902 - ??
DSemcho - August ??
Mrs Reineke - Sept 7th
Confuzion - Sept 8th
Hope39 - Oct 3rd (delivering in Sept) :happydance:
Loeylo - Oct 13th
Blue Blue - Oct 18th
SweetV - Nov 12th
Nessaw - Dec 1st

I hope if comes round quick for us all xx


----------



## Tasha

Yay I'm top of the list and having a baby this month :dance:

Isn't our outfit cute?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hope39

Im so tempted to get one of them, think i will wait till its arrived though, that lady makes some lovely things xx


----------



## Hope39

Yes hurry up and ave Rudi :yipee:so that i move further up the list :rofl:


----------



## loeylo

That is lovely! My mum is knitting me something like this:

https://theresnoplacelikehomemade.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/baby-blanket3.jpg[\img]

Gracie will be her first grandchild so she is mega excited!


----------



## Hope39

awe are you calling it gracie, we have grace as a possible middle name x


----------



## loeylo

We originally had Grace as a middle name for Maisie but then we remembered Macy Gray so it had to be changed! Her birth certificate will be Grace but she will be Gracie to us :) my oh's gran who he never met was a Grace. Any reason behind your Grace or is it just a name you like?


----------



## Hope39

We have a couple of first names that go well with grace as a second name and OH great grandma was grace so it is a family name too

I'll probably change my mind completely x


----------



## loeylo

Oh we have had our names set since 16 weeks, we finalised a girls name and a boys name the night before our gender scan and have been referring to her as Gracie ever since. I hope she suits it!


----------



## Tasha

I'm hurrying Hope, I can't wait to hold this little one. Def get one.

Grace is lovely girls <3 I can't wait to share our names.


----------



## petitpas

D, that's a great update that your baby is still growing inside you. Wow :thumbup:

You are doing so well and I hope your husband will be allowed to spend some time with you after the birth. As far as I know the general expectation is that premature babies often stay in hospital until around their due date.
As heart said, pump as much as you can. Premature intestines struggle with formula milk so at that point breast really is best. Otherwise, take care of yourself as much as possible and enjoy your little boy. You are doing incredibly well! :kiss:


----------



## SweetV

I look at that list and realize how far I have to go still!

Tasha I'm in love with that outfit. Yay for delivering in JUNE!!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm still stalking this thread and I'm so happy to see all the good updates lately. I can't wait to hear about everyone's rainbows.

afm - my rainbow turned 1 today. Can't believe how the time has flown.


----------



## Tasha

Wow happy 1st birthday to your rainbow starry.

I had my 34 week scan yesterday evening. Here's the happy photo x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ummi2boyz

D! I'm so happy to hear from you. I hope that lil one stays put for a while and that all will be ok for you. How are you feeling?

Tasha: not long now! 

Still stalking and cheering youon girls!


----------



## ab75

Love that outfit Tasha and congrats on a fantastic scan!!


----------



## SweetV

Had my first cervical scan yesterday (the first of many) and discovered we are team blue. A moment of uncertainty (I really, really would like a little girl) but then overwhelming happiness that everything looks ok and that little one is healthy.


----------



## blueblue

Sweet - congratulations on team blue, glad your little one is getting on so well :)

Tasha - lovely scan pic and outfit :)

Hope, Loeylo - Grace is a lovely name :). We haven't picked any yet.

Ummi - hope you are enjoying your little one :)

I had the 20 week scan for the trial today, everything is looking fine and they confirmed again they think it's a girl. So relieved that she is ok, I got to see the whole scan today as they had a another screen and that made it feel much more real :)


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sweet, congratulations on your little boy. They are amazing x

Blue glad all is okay. I think all scan rooms should have the two screens ours do.

I had my appointment, induction booked, a plan I'm happy with. Had another scan too. BP is increased, protein in my urine, very swollen. Back in Friday for serial BP.


----------



## SweetV

Blue - I wish ours had 2 screens! How amazing to be able to see it all!

Tasha - I hope everything calms down for you. How long now until induction?


----------



## Hope39

Tasha - whats serial BP? x


----------



## Tasha

A few weeks sweet v :)

Hope, I go into DAU and I have my blood pressure done three times at certain intervals (I think it's every half hour). It's because it can vary and they are thinking mild pre-eclampsia at this point.


----------



## petitpas

Tasha, oh no! I hope it isn't PE although proteinuria, swelling and high BP all together don't sound good. If it is PE will they induce earlier considering your history?

I saw you mentioned the vitamin K jab earlier. I discussed it with my haematologist before having J and they explained at the time how it works on a specific clotting agent but it isn't considered a problem for FVL (e.g. vitamin K works as an antidote to warfarin so you sometimes need to watch your diet when on warfarin but when treated with heparin you can eat what you like as heparin targets a different clotting agent in the blood)

My sister once misread how vitamin K works and both her and my mother avoided cabbage (high in vitamin K) for years because they thought it could be an issue with FVL. It isn't so they are back to eating their greens :D

Both my children had the vitamin K jab. The risks of not having it were too high for us but best have them explained by your doctor.

Beautiful scan pic, by the way :cloud9: not long now! 

Sweet, congratulations on team blue! :kiss:


----------



## confuzion

D - so glad to read your update! Have checked in often hoping to see one. Hopefully Cole stays put as long as possible and comes out needing minimal help!

Tasha - beautiful scan photo and I love that rainbow outfit, so precious! Wishing you a healthy quick delivery this month!

blue - congrats on your little girl as well! Happy to hear all was well with your scan. I got to watch on another screen during mine as well it's definitely an amazing experience.

sweetV - congrats on a healthy baby boy! I think a lot of us go into pregnancy with a slight preference for one sex or another but RPL gives us enough perspective to be happy on having a healthy kiddo regardless of what's between their legs!

AFM, nothing really to report. Thankfully, this pregnancy has gone smoothly thus far. Have my GD test next week. Don't think I have it but a tad nervous anyway!


----------



## DSemcho

Hope I'm due 8Aug :)


They gave me the steroid shot at 23 weeks and are discussing giving me another. 

I thought I'd be seen ever week or even every two weeks, but they are waiting until 18June to have my next appointment (last was 28May). Bought some premie bodysuits, one set is def premie and the other set it seems looks more 0-3 month width  Eh. Right now I'm trying to eat as much protein as possible to help him get bigger and I'm staying off my feet when I can.


----------



## blueblue

Tasha - I hope everything settles down :hugs:

Sweet - it's the first one where I've seen the scan properly, hope yours has a screen too. 

D - hope you are eating like a horse and taking it really easy! I hope everything continues to be stable. I'm surprised they aren't seeing you every week :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Oh D, you are doing so well! :thumbup: they must think that things have calmed down and are more manageable if they don't need to see you that often.
This baby has been really keeping you on your toes, hasn't he? It'll all be forgiven once he is in your arms :cloud9:


----------



## blueblue

Confuzion - glad everything is going so well :)


----------



## EmpireBiscuit

Ladies, I need to leave the group, found out the worst possible news at our 20w scan yesterday that our wee boy has slipped away from us:cry: no warning indications at all.

Going to be induced for stillbirth and really terrified.

Wishing you all the best for happy and healthy pregnancies


----------



## Tasha

Empire, I'm so sorry. Life is so bloody unfair. We are all here for you.

If you have any questions feel free to message me as I've had two stillbirths (one at 24+3 and one at 36+6).

You're baby will be just like a term baby but tiny, my 24 weeker was the same size as a 19/20 weeker. She weighed 340 grams and was from the tip of my middle finger to just past my wrist.

I would go and get (or if you can't face going get someone else to) two blankets that are super soft (can recommend a debenhams one if you're in the UK), soft so it doesn't hurt their skin, two because you can keep your baby in it until you leave and then take the used one with their smell and leave the second one with the baby. A teddy. Both these things feel important as it's something of their own. 

Other advice is hundreds of photos, making sure you get some with your partner, you and baby together. Take photos with things next to your baby so I put my little finger next to Riley Rae's hand and feet, my hand next to etc as it is easy to forget how tiny they were. 

The second time I made sure I saw her feet, her tummy, her bottom, every part of her.

Don't let anyone rush you, take as much time as you need.

I am so very sorry for your loss Hun. I hope my post isn't callous, I just don't want you to have the same regrets I had with Honey.


----------



## ab75

Empire biscuit I am so sorry to read your update :hugs: xx


----------



## loeylo

I'm so sorry to read this. So unfair! Sorry I don't have more eloquent words, I typed it out a few times and had to delete as I can't put down words which seem adequate. Tashas advice seems super helpful.


----------



## wookie130

EmpireBiscuit, nothing I say will feel even remotely adequate in light of what you're facing, but my deepest thoughts and sympathies are with you and your family at this time. "I'm sorry" just doesn't cut it, but I am so very sorry.


----------



## Squig34

Empire Biscuit, I'm so sorry to read you're going through this. I went through similar in February & it's awful. I hope you have lots of support around you & if possible, someone to look after you & DH for at least few days after you give birth. I heartily agree with Tasha's advice. I know right now it will seem hard to get your head around, but if you can manage to do those things, you will be glad you did. You might want to think of a name if you haven't already. Many :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Empire echoing what the other ladies have said. Sending you love and strength.xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I am so deeply sorry. All my thoughts are with you.


----------



## SweetV

Life is so unfair sometimes. I'm so sorry. I wholeheartedly agree with everything Tasha has suggested.


----------



## blueblue

Empire - I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry empire. I really have nothing useful to add. Life really is ridiculously unfair sometimes. It sucks you have to endure this. I wish you a quick delivery and recovery and I hope the goodbyes with your little boy help somewhat with healing and closure though I'm sure you will be grieving his loss for quite some time yet.

Thinking of you <3


----------



## hopeful23456

so sorry empire


----------



## petitpas

Oh Empire, my heart breaks to read your news. Sending you much love and strength, my dear :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Empire, so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Empire, I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

EmpireBiscuit, my heart is breaking for you. Sending you all my good thoughts to get through this horrible time.


----------



## ab75

It's gone quiet in here ladies. How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## loeylo

I was just thinking it was really quiet. I'm doing well, 23+2 now but had a scary episode of no movement for over 24h, hospital weren't very concerned and told me that all they would do was listen in, which I had done anyway. Luckily she started moving again so I'm at ease again :)


----------



## ab75

Glad you and your little girl are doing well loeylo. Little monkey scaring you like that xx


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - glad you are feeling movement again, sorry she gave you a scare. I have times when she moves less, it seems to coincide with the bump getting bigger. Had a bit of a scare the other day when I nearly fainted due to low bp, starting to feel better now. Irritable uterus is playing up but I think it's due to my calcium supplements, has anyone else had this condition? Just so glad to be here now x


----------



## newlywedtzh

Tasha you are getting close, aren't you? What's the countdown?!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello ladies,

It's been a while since I've been on here. DS, I'm so glad you are hanging in there. If baby is born now, all will be ok. Empire, I can't even begin to tell you how sorry I am and that isn't enough. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I'm glad to hear everyone else is doing well and we have some ladies getting really close to meeting your angels!!

AFM: I'm 28 weeks 3 days which is awesome to me. I still can't believe it at times. Lincoln is doing well. Measuring 1 week 2 days ahead and I'll find out if my due date will be changed or not next Thursday. My doctor had me do an ultrasound to measure his growth because when she measured me last week I was 27 weeks 3 days and she measured me at 31 weeks. So wanted to have me have an ultrasound to really narrow it down and he's just over a week ahead and my fluid is normal. So I'm thinking she mis-measured. I also have a naturally long torso, so that could be part of it. He's a kicker for sure. I love every movement. I'm doing pretty good, my back and left hip bug me a lot and I'm getting uncomfortable where I can't sit down too long I have to get up and walk around. But I'm in the home stretch!! I can do this!! :happydance:


----------



## Tasha

newlywedtzh said:


> Tasha you are getting close, aren't you? What's the countdown?!

He was a little over twenty-four hours old when you asked this :haha: He was born at 36+3 on Wednesday at 4.02pm. Things were getting more and more scary, I'd been admitted since Sunday due to reduce fetal movements and he ctg monitoring wasn't good. Any way long story short induction was slow to begin with stuck at 2cm from 7.30am to 3.15pm then at 4.02pm he was born. Went very fast. He weighed 6lb 1.

Went home yesterday and we are all very happy. 

Shared his story on count the kicks Facebook page and we've had around 25,000 likes :wacko: the daily mail want to do an article. I'm overwhelmed by everything xx


----------



## NDH

Congratulations Tasha! So thrilled to read your update. I'm sorry you had a scary final days, but relieved to hear he is here and well. 

Your story is really an inspiration that there's always hope for a rainbow no matter how many losses you've endured.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome to the world, baby boy!! I'm so glad he's here, and healthy and happy.

Good job, Mama.


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations tasha x


----------



## wookie130

Is this your first rainbow son, Tasha?

Huge, huge, HUGE congratulations! I'm so glad everyone is home, happy, and healthy!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations again Tasha xx


----------



## mowat

Amazing news!


----------



## dairymomma

I popped in to see what was up and so happy to see everything went well in the end Tasha. Congratulations! You must be on :cloud9:.


----------



## SweetV

Tasha that is amazing! Congratulations!! his name is on my list of names too so I have to say it's a great choice :)


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations tasha and welcome.x


----------



## loeylo

Oh wow congrats Tasha sorry that you had such a stressful time - glad he is here safely!


----------



## kelly1973

I don't come on anymore but wanted to say congratulations to Tasha after seeing on miggins facebook fantastic news totally amazing all the best xxxxx


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls. Just a quick message to say I've deleted his name. The mirror did an article on line without our permission and took stuff (just profile pic etc) from my fb. I would be really grateful if you could delete his name as I'm worried now. Lesson learned :(


----------



## Tasha

Thank you for the congratulations though.


----------



## loeylo

That's dreadful!! I must admit I did read the article via Facebook this morning and "liked" it, will unlike it now!


----------



## SweetV

That's really not ok!


----------



## Miracle1902

Congrats Tasha .


----------



## petitpas

Congrats, Tasha! Sorry about the article but hopefully you can set things right with them and get your details straight. Then forget about any stress they may have caused by looking at your lovely little boy. He is here now and hopefully the drama is now over :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Aw Tasha my heart fills with joy as I read your update and all of the congratulations! And a boy!! Someone had it right by saying you are an inspiration to never give up. :) I'm sure the whirlwind of newfound fame (what?!? Crazy!!) is overwhelming especially after just having a baby!! Hope it settles down soon and your family can enjoy such s joyous time in peace!


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Tasha :). Glad your little one is here safe and sound, it's wonderful news. I was just thinking you must be due soon. 

Mrs R - Glad Lincoln is doing well, congratulations on 28 weeks :)

Hope - hope you are good, are you going into hospital soon?


----------



## Starry Night

:happydance: Congratulations, Tasha! I'm so happy and excited for you!!

Welcome to the world, precious rainbow. :baby:


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-sorry that your privacy was invaded by the public during this time. It's supposed to be a fun, joyous time and it stinks that you need to be so vigilant about even the smallest details (like a name). But congrats again and I hope everything else is going okay. Are you and a baby boy home yet?

AFM-just a quick update. My uncle has a pulmonary embolism and because it's the second clot he's had in less than a year (and he's got heart rhythm issues atm), he was tested for clotting disorders. Turns out he's got two and both are hereditary. One is KNOWN to cause miscarriage but it's not well known so it's unlikely I was tested for it yet so my dad's going to get more info from my uncle in the next monthish (my uncle is understandably not feeling well when he's got a clot in his lung and his heart isn't pumping right so my dad wasn't sure when he'd get to talk to my uncle next) so I can get tested. But if I do have it, it's easily treatable. I'd likely have to go on a daily baby aspirin every day and use heparin or lovenox with pregnancy but it's a small price to pay if it gets me to term and it'd FINALLY be an answer. Also learned a bit more about my family history too. My mom apparently only had one functioning ovary and my paternal grandmother had lots of issues with uterine fibroids (to the point she needed a full hysterectomy in her late 30s because she had a basketball sized one in her uterus). I was like, seriously?! I've had fertility issues for almost 8 years and I'm just finding out this stuff NOW? :dohh: But at least I'm finding it out and it may help explain some of my own issues. Lots to talk to the dr about at my appt though I'm putting off scheduling it until I get the info from my uncle. I don't know the name of the disorders and my dad isn't sure when he can next talk to him so it may be a few months before I know more.

But this may be the answer I'm looking for. FINALLY.


----------



## wookie130

Dairy- I pray that it is!!! I guess in some wierd way, that may be good news, eh?


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - hoping that this is the answer for you :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Yeah, it's strange but I'm actually excited about this. It's been so frustrating not knowing and this would explain SO much if it's the answer. It would also have a bearing on my kid's lives too if I do have a clotting disorder so if for no other reason than that, I'm getting tested. If I am a carrier, my kids will probably need testing as well. Though I won't lie-I'm terrified of needing heparin injections while pg. I'm a wimp when it comes to shots and it's something I'd likely need the entire pg. *shudder* I know you can get a pill form too but I'm not sure if my dr would prescribe it because he's only ever offered me the shots.


----------



## petitpas

Hi Dairy,

Wow that's news! I'm sorry to hear about your uncle's diagnosis but at the same time relieved that he survived! 

If you do have a clotting issue then unfortunately shots are the only option as no anticoagulants in pill form are licensed in pregnancy. I know how daunting it is being an ex needle phobe but you get used to the shots pretty quickly and they become surprisingly easy to do :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Congrats Tasha!!!! Sorry about all the articles and fame - must be a little overwhelming :( Take care!


----------



## vietmamsie

Dairy - I guess news like that is better late than never. I hope you find some answers soon!


----------



## loeylo

Hi ladies. Have any of you ever been referred to a consultant midwife due to anxiety around birth and pregnancy?

We had an appointment yesterday - some bits of it were a bit awkward, like she had us picking out cards with words on it about our feelings surrounding pregnancy (myself and my oh both felt really awkward and felt like it was a "test" so felt we had to pick out a balance of nerves and excitement. I think that is the teacher in me!) 

She totally worked us out though. She even guessed my job based on my personality (scary) and told me that my partner feels tonnes of pressure to make everything "right" and to be the strong man. 

End result is I am being referred for a free hypnobirthing course, I have a self hypnosis DVD/cd pack, and I have a referral for a free daisy foundation course. 

I am to go meet her again later in my pregnancy, and then once the baby is born. She also went through risk factors for adverse birth events and thigs, which I won't post on here, but I feel reassured after the facts and I feel empowered to try for a birthing pool (I was almost going down te route of elective c section)


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - I've found taking each step at a time and not thinking too far ahead really helps (I started reading Sophie Fletcher's hypnobirthing book but it feels much too soon for me, even though you are supposed to start the courses at 25-28 weeks. It actually scares me when I wasn't scared in the first place, she's a bit full on about the whole natural birth thing - I just want LO to be ok. The Mongan method book looks less full on), along with general relaxation techniques. I'm not going to look at it again until after 28/30 weeks.

Just waiting for the post 20 week appointment with the consultant/haematologist as the midwife wants to send me due to family history of clotting (my RMC screen was clear).

Hope everyone is getting on well.

D - how are you? How was your appointment at the end of June?

Hope - hope everything is going well for you, are you going into hospital soon?


----------



## Hope39

Hi blue - yes I go in on monday, I'm feeling like I need to be there now.

Today I'm at the same gestation when isaac arrived and it's making me very on edge, I'm paranoid over movements, twinges and anything really 

I got my GAP/GROW chart through today from the Perinatal Institute, my hospital aren't officially on board yet but they are keen to know my obstetricians thoughts 

Xx


----------



## ab75

:hugs: :hugs: Hope xx


----------



## wookie130

Sending lots of hugs and support through this anxious time, Hope39. We get it (the best we can, anyway), and we're sending prayers. :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: hope. Every day is a milestone now. We are all willing you along xx


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie and Tasha said it best, Hope. Your anxiety is understandable. :hugs: to you.


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, thinking of you. We still want updates!

Although its not ideal to spend so long in hospital, you know it's the best place to be and you'll be a lot more relaxed about things (although not totally relaxed!)

I only spent 2 weeks in hospital and as I've said before I actually enjoyed it! You soon get a new little routine. I didn't spend all day in my night shirt, I had a shower after breakfast every morning and then got dressed, usually maternity tracksuit bottoms and a vest top. I'd maybe have a walk to the hospital shop. I did a lot of sudoku puzzles and also had the TV (buy yourself the longest package on offer as it works out better value for money)

I took my own mug from home for the free tea/coffee machine as the plastic cups weren't big enough, I also took my own decaf teabags

I had my own room at the end of the ward, during the day I would sit on my chair, with the TV on and the door open so I could watch all the coming and goings.

I saw a doctor everyday and was checked by a midwife every day, which was so reassuring.

On top of that 3 meals a day made for me, no washing up, no housework, no washing and DH running round after my other 3 children at home. It was actually a relaxing break!

This may sound a strange thing to say, but make the most of it and let yourself be looked after!

Being serious though, you will be in the best place possible and every day gets closer to your rainbow.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Hope39

Thanks everyone, I feel like I need to be there now as I am starting to drive myself mad at home about movements

I will still have my work to do (book keeping) off my laptop and my OH will visit every other day and bring different work in for me so I have something to occupy me a bit

There is a day room with a tv in anyway and wifi is £17 a month , I'm an Amazon prime member so have access to lots of films too

Just need to get into a routine and I'm actually looking forward to not climbing our stairs 20 times a day for wee, and not having to do the dishwasher everyday , ha ha 

Some friends will visit too hopefully x


----------



## dancareoi

I too did work whilst in the hospital. We had an orange mobile account on the iPad so I had wifi access on that. I did all the accounts payments for our own lettings business and we used Go to my pc so I could access the office based system. I used to do this in a morning before lunch!

Also meant to add, every afternoon I used to feel a bit tired (didn't sleep too good at night as on the maternity ward and lots of people moving around all night and babies crying). So mid afternoon I would get onto my bed, sitting upright, to relax and watch tv for a bit and more often than not would fall asleep!

Most days they would put all the monitors on me to check baby's heartbeat and movements, I loved this and quite happily sat there for the 15 or minutes listening to my baby, it was lovely. Although one day both baby and I fell asleep whilst on moniter !

The first evening in there I felt bored silly and felt time was going to drag, but after the first couple of days time seemed to speed up.

On my second day they wanted to give me steroid injections, this was two injections at 12 hour intervals in my bottom! As I was gestational diabetic they had to check my sugar level every one or two hours for 24 hours! Maternity ward didn't have the staff so I was on labour ward for this. Transferred the tv down to labour room and sat up watching lord of the rings!


----------



## NDH

I'm pregnant again eeps how terrifying! I've been so busy preparing for moving (yesterday) for the past two weeks that I haven't even given a thought to where I am in my cycle or anything. Thank goodness I have an app or I wouldn't even remember my last AF date all I know is I had a 15 day and then a 12 day cycle, though mostly bled for that whole time following the last mc. 
Anyway I had a preggo dream last night and realized I've been peeing loads, and then dh joked that we'll be having another baby soon since we just moved. So this morning I checked my app and realized I'm cd30. When I had to pee for the 4th time since 3am I dug through the bathroom box for a hpt and the line came up as soon as it dried. Not blaring obvious but certainly more than a squinter, probably about right for 4th pee in 6-7 hours. 
My last three pregnancies I had bleeding or spotting by now as an early indication things weren't right (though the last two lasted til 10 and 7 weeks) and other than frequency of urination I have zero symptoms, which is actually more assuring to me as I had early symptoms with all my losses and symptomless pregnancies with my girls. Anyway I'm scared but also hopeful. The timing isn't wonderful though as I have so much cleaning to do this week in the old house as well as unpacking the new house, and we're flat broke as well due to the move so I can't afford to see the naturopath and TCM right now as planned. Will have to find a way though.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, NDH! Sending tons of sticky :dust: to you! Congrats!


----------



## blueblue

Hope - good luck for tomorrow, I hope it goes very quickly for you. I think the reassurance of being monitored will really help with the worries, it must be such a nervous time for you. Enjoy the lack of stairs :) x

NDH - I have everything crossed for you, hoping the similar symptoms to your girls pregnancies is a good sign :hugs: . Hope the move goes well.


----------



## nessaw

Hope thinking of you tom.
Ndh keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Squig34

All the best, Hope. Hoping that everything goes as smoothly as possible for you this time.


----------



## ginny83

Hope - thinking of you lots.. getting closer now, just do whatever you have to to get through it xx

I hated being in hospital. I only had a to spend a handful of night on different occasions while I was pregnant and then a week afterwards. I think maybe if I didn't have DS1 at home I would have been a bit more relaxed - I needed DH with me after I had B and DS1 was just getting shifted around to different relatives. plus because I was in for blood pressure issues they wake you up every 4 hours to take your BP (I was even on every 2 hours at some points!). My hospital food sucked, but not cooking was nice. Not cleaning was the one good thing about being there (besides having B) hehe


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats NDH! thinking of you hope, wish we could all visit :)


----------



## Radiance

I am back once again! This gal just can not give up!! 3+3, I got my first positive at 8DPO! The picture is my 8dpo test :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







11705483_10206346765935414_1431629053270982332_o.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ab75

Good luck Radiance,I hope you get to bring this baby home xx


----------



## nessaw

Congrats radiance.x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Radiance congrats! Sticky dust. xx

Hope: how are things going?

Ginny: how are you? And the boys? 

Hi everyone! Hope your pregnancies are going well for all of you.


----------



## ttcmoon

Hey dears. I hve been MIA for very long now. Not sure whether you guys still remember me. I delivered my baby girl on 22nd April 2015 after 3 losses :) Happy to motivate other PAL moms here.


----------



## wookie130

Hey ttcmoon! Congrats on your rainbow daughter! So glad you popped in to update us, and to give those who are struggling hope!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ttcmoon.

We had the 20 wk scan today. All good and wwe're team pink!


----------



## SweetV

congrats Radiance and nessaw!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

ttcmoon said:


> Hey dears. I hve been MIA for very long now. Not sure whether you guys still remember me. I delivered my baby girl on 22nd April 2015 after 3 losses :) Happy to motivate other PAL moms here.

Congrats Hun! Our girlies have the same birthday!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Nessaw: congrats to you too!!! So happy for you.


----------



## ginny83

Radiance - fantastic news :) fingers crossed xx

ttcmoon - I do remember you - so happy to hear your news :)

Ummi - I'm going great. Ive barely been on here lately, i think after 3 years of pregnancy related drama i just needed a bit of a break. so nice not thinking about meds/miscarriages etc. just feel like a normal person again. anyway would like to be back on here more often now :)


----------



## Hope39

Hi everyone 

I'm not doing two bad, into my second week now. I've not been too bored as of yet, I've got my own room with shower and toilet, there a tv room and I've still been working a bit so it's going ok 

I'm going to go home for the day on Saturday and spend it with OH and the doggies, think doggies are missing me lots. They've slept in our bedroom quite a few times since I've been gone, lol. OH did bring them to see me last weekend so we sat out on the grass at the back of the car park 

My only issue is my consultant, I don't really like her. Initially when I was booked in last week I was told by a midwife I would get 3 hb checks a day, totally made me feel at ease and not anxious knowing they are regularly checking baby

This week she has changed it too 1ctg a day and no HB checks as there no good for me apparently??? I was fuming, unless she has also suffered the loss of 7 babies then I don't think she is in a position to say what is or isn't good for me. So yday I mainly spent it in tears as I felt she was such a cow. The midwives are still coming in though and listening to baby before I go bed so I haven't told them they shouldn't be 

Food portions could do with being double the size but they don't taste too bad to be fair, limited menu as I'm gluten free so I prob go home a bit thinner (wishful thinking)

If anyone in uk has been watching super hospital, that's the hospital I am currently in and the obstetrician that was on tonight doing a c section is my obstetrician. Was pretty tough watching tonight's story, last week was tough too because it 
Featured the nicu isaac was in and the mortuary staff we dealt with 

Congrats nessaw on team pink, lovely news

Hi to everyone else, I update again soon 

Xx


----------



## SweetV

Hope - glad to hear that the beginning of your stay hasn't been too bad. It's nice that you get to go home for the day. Seems a little odd that they would change their minds about listening to the heartbeat. When I was in hospital they listened at least 3x/day. I hope the remainder is uneventful but passes quickly for you. Keep us posted!


----------



## ab75

I hope they keep listening in for you Hope.
I don't understand her thinking that changing it to once a day would be more beneficial!! 
Enjoy your day at home x


----------



## Hope39

I don't think my consultant wants me in hospital , she is always asking if I'm bored yet

She probably thinks that if they only listen in once then I may as well be at home and come in for a daily ctg.

Xx


----------



## ab75

Some people shouldn't be in the profession that they are. You just keep doing what's best for your peace of mind and your baby's safety!!
How far on are you now? X


----------



## loeylo

Happy to see new bfp's and that everyone is doing well. 

Nothing to report here except my little miss isn't letting me have any sleep as she is an active baby. Don't mind too much as I now can feel that she is healthy rather than worrying!


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - congratulations!

TTCMoon - congratulations on your little one

Nessaw - congratulations on your 20 week scan and team pink

Hope - sorry your consultant is not understanding, they should give you all the heartbeat checks they promised you, she obviously doesn't understand what it's like :hugs:

Loeylo - glad everything is going well for you!


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, glad to hear you're doing well. The consultant obviously has no idea what you've been through.

Don't let her send you home, stay where you are, because otherwise you will be worrying all the time and that will be no good for you or baby.

How many weeks are you now, I'm guessing about 30 ish?


----------



## Hope39

I'm 29w tomorrow x

All the midwives say how lovely she is, I'm just not getting that 'lovely' vibe 

I seen the consultant today that did my scans from 14-24w so I asked her about the hb checks. She said they go on mothers instinct, if I'm getting kicks no point doing a hb check because it's only a snapshot of that moment. It made sense what she said she explained it better than my own consultant 

Xx


----------



## Radiance

My hCG is tripling every 48 hours! At 3 weeks, 6 days it was 516!


----------



## DSemcho

Hello Everyone! Idk if I gave ya'll a full update of what was going on with me being medivac'd and all. I know that some remember what happened back in April but just in case, here is exactly what's going on up until this point.

Man it's been crazy. At 23+2 I got admitted to the hospital off base in Turkey for preterm labor and my cervix was shortened to 2.5cm and was funneling. They put me on tocolytic's to stop my contractions. Then at 24+4 I was medivac'd from Turkey to Landstuhl, Germany and admitted to an off base because my cervix was 1.7cm in length - and my husband went ahead and moved to our new base in New Mexico with the pets. I stayed at the hospital off base for 4 weeks from 22 April until 18May where once I got out my cervix was only about 1 - 1.3cm in length and I had to be put on an IV tocolytic while in the German hospital. My husband got here on 15May, and when I was transferred back to the Army Hospital in Landstuhl on 18May at 28+2 they let me go into lodging with my husband. A week later at 29+5 my cervical length was measured and it was only .83cm in length and was closed, so at that point they were pretty sure I was staying in Germany until my son is born and they measured him - his head was 3 weeks ahead (32/33 weeks) and he was weighing 3lbs 5oz. I had another appointment at 32+5 and my cervix had shortened to .43cm before a fundal press and 0.13cm with a fundal press and he had gone up in weight to 5lbs 6oz (11oz per week). They told me I was for sure not flying and they still didn't think I'd go past 34 weeks, four different docs said this anyways. Now tomorrow, Saturday 18July I will be 37 weeks along and still waiting for him to come. I have no update on my cervix because they will not check it again, but I am being checked for Cholestasis because I'm SUPER itchy.

I'm still not supposed to have sex, but this week me and DH said screw it (giggles) I'm 36 weeks this week so we might as well be badoinking since we can't once I give birth for a few weeks. I've got my birth plan written out, but now we have to wait until I get the results for the Cholestasis to see if they're inducing me.


----------



## Squig34

Still stalking this thread & glad to read not only of pregnancies going well but of the new BFPs - congratulations :)

Glad you're now safely in hospital Hope, even if it is boring. I hope you soon get to experience the lovely side of your consultant! 

Radiance, I see in your signature that you lost your little Elijah to IUGR, I hope you don't mind me asking, but did it start early on or later?


----------



## Radiance

Squig34 said:


> Still stalking this thread & glad to read not only of pregnancies going well but of the new BFPs - congratulations :)
> 
> Glad you're now safely in hospital Hope, even if it is boring. I hope you soon get to experience the lovely side of your consultant!
> 
> Radiance, I see in your signature that you lost your little Elijah to IUGR, I hope you don't mind me asking, but did it start early on or later?

It's fine :) It started at 16 weeks. He was measuring perfectly and ahead and all of a sudden he was two weeks behind on everything. I was very worried but no one ever told me something was wrong nor did they take it seriously. When he was born his height was normal but his weight was extremely behind.


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - great news about your HCG tripling :). I'm so sorry about Elijah. 

D - congratulations on 37 weeks today, it's great everything is still stable :). Hope the itching isn't cholestasis


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Radiance. I was wondering because I lost my little boy to severe early onset IUGR. He measured ok until 12 weeks then started falling behind. Did they recommend any treatment for your next pregnancy?


----------



## dairymomma

I too stalk this thread and I'm happy to see so many good news updates and bfps! Lovely news all around.

D-glad to here things are still stable even with the cervical issues. FX that little one comes soon. 

AFM-still waiting on info for the clotting disorder and dealing with a mild slipped lumbar disc (so far chiro adjustments are able to keep it stabilized) but feeling pretty good otherwise. My exercise program seems to be paying off and it's nice to have something to keep me occupied while we wtt. (Doesn't mean I'm not getting bitten by the 'I wanna ttc NOW :brat:' bug though. :haha:)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: I'm you are being taken care of despite the weird consultant. If you feel you need to hear baby's heart rate more often, just ask them. For your own sanity 

D: 37 weeks! Yay! What a roller coaster that was! I wish you an uneventful birth. 

Radiance: congrats. Really pleased for you. Sticky vibes!

And for you too squig!

Dairy: yay for the weight loss! 
I hope you get some answers soon and can start ttc again.


----------



## CRWx

Hello! Can I join?

I'm Char, 7+6 (ish!) after three previous losses. 

Absolutely terrified and full of nerves because it's still early days but I've never got this far before and couldn't keep it in anymore and my excuses for being as sick as a dog are running thin :lol:

Lots of love to you all! xxx


----------



## Radiance

Squig34 said:


> Thanks Radiance. I was wondering because I lost my little boy to severe early onset IUGR. He measured ok until 12 weeks then started falling behind. Did they recommend any treatment for your next pregnancy?

They didn't recommend much but they did put down more ultrasounds so watching closely.


----------



## Radiance

CRWx said:


> Hello! Can I join?
> 
> I'm Char, 7+6 (ish!) after three previous losses.
> 
> Absolutely terrified and full of nerves because it's still early days but I've never got this far before and couldn't keep it in anymore and my excuses for being as sick as a dog are running thin :lol:
> 
> Lots of love to you all! xxx

Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## ab75

I still stalk here too.

Congratulations on the bfps.

D, glad little Cole is still cooking.

Radiance I hope this is your rainbow . You too Char xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi char. Congrats and welcome.x


----------



## Squig34

Radiance said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Radiance. I was wondering because I lost my little boy to severe early onset IUGR. He measured ok until 12 weeks then started falling behind. Did they recommend any treatment for your next pregnancy?
> 
> They didn't recommend much but they did put down more ultrasounds so watching closely.Click to expand...

Hope everything goes completely smoothly for you this time :hugs:

Congratulations & all the best, Char :)


----------



## Tasha

Omg congrats Char x


----------



## Inge

Hiya, I just got a bfp a few days ago after 3 losses. One in Jan when I was 11wks and then may and june for two early losses at 4-5wks. Im really nervous this time but being positive. Im having the strange pregnancy dreams already and nausea (never had this early even with my two boys) Im off meat and tomato/rich sauces. Iv had a massive urge to clean and wipe every surface I find too. I need to go to my dr next week to have a medication review so I might ask if its possible to have an earlier scan at 6-7wks (if I make it that far) for reassurance. 
Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## loeylo

Welcome everyone I haven't spoke to before, hope you all get your rainbows this time. Good to hear from you dsemcho, and congrats on keeping him in so long!


----------



## CRWx

Thanks girls, got a little bit teary eyed at the welcome... :haha:

Inge I could have wrote your post myself! I have nausea like a tonne of bricks and the urge to clean is ridiculous... Ordered antibacterial everything off amazon only to get it and realise it makes my nausea worse!!! Aaaaargh!

Also feel like I've got a pair of socks stuffed under my ribs, I haven't :lol:, has anybody else had that?! Feel mental describing it like that xxx


----------



## Inge

I dont have the rib problem but I do have a problem at night where I cant get comfy as if I lay a tiny bit on my tummy it feels like a balloon in there!


----------



## DSemcho

I hope my labor is uneventful too. I just want him to come cause his head is HUGE! At 35+5 it was measuring 39 weeks. And he should already be roughly 8lbs.


----------



## sportysgirl

Hey can I join?

Iam 12+4 today, after four miscarriage and 2nd tri loss.
Feeling nervous and excited. Had our scan on Thursday and all is looking good so far. 

Love to you all xx


----------



## CRWx

Hello sportysgirl! :hugs:

Congratulations xxx


----------



## nessaw

Hi sporty and inge. Congrats.x


----------



## SweetV

:hi:


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - congratulations on the weight loss :). Hope the slipped disc heals soon and you get some answers re: the clotting disorder. Hope your uncle is recovering well.

Welcome Char and Inge, congratulations :).

Sportysgirl - congratulations on your 12 week scan, I hope this is your rainbow :).

D - wow, Cole is big already. Hope your labour is uneventful too :hugs:.


----------



## DSemcho

Just got done with an appointment (I'm 37+3) and I'm 4cm dilated and 70-80% effaced... Apparently I've been contracting and don't feel them lol.


----------



## CRWx

How exciting! xxx


----------



## petitpas

After all you've been through you deserve not to feel those contractions, D :D good luck tonight (if you haven't had him already). I reckon a big head is an advantage as he'll have gravity on his side literally just falling out of you with a plop.

Hope, I'm glad you are well taken care of. Can you just ask the midwives to listen in now and again?


----------



## CRWx

Nvm


----------



## Hope39

Pip - some of the midwives like to listen in for there peace of mind too so some days I get a bedtime hb check and then some days I don't . 

One of the 'nicer' midwives was telling me that it's still wrote up on the board that I have them so she hasn't mentioned anything and left it there 

Xx


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Hi ladies....I'm back. It's been a looong time. DairyMomma, are you still here? I kindof dropped off the map after my fourth loss, I was really really done after that. I was certain i was scarred or having early menopause because we used no BC for a year and a half (I was getting pregnant back to back with my losses) but today I am 8 weeks. 
We saw a heartbeat at 6 weeks 113 bpm, and this time I'm sick as a dog, which has never happened before. I'm trying to take these as good signs. 

My issue right now is I am profoundly depressed. I don't know if it's because I'm so sick or because I'm so scared. I cry all day, between throwing up. And I work full time. I have to wait another week to see if the baby still has a heartbeat. 
I feel like my DH is already sick of me, I always have some physical ailment to complain about. Really all I want to do is lay in bed. 
Never again. I will never do this again. It's all too painful. Too scary. I have anxiety issues to begin with and I am not handling this well. 
Just wish it was different, wish I could be happy. 
I don't know what to do. I try to remember that God will see me through, and to trust Him, but I feel like I'm lacking faith. Thank you for reading my ramble. Hope to be back with good news. All my best to you PAL mommys.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Aw I know the feeling all too well DrsArmy- I think someone said it in here but I repeated it to myself in the early weeks as somewhat of a mantra. Take it one day at a time and tell yourself "today I am pregnant" and it's not over until it's over. Do things to relax and de-stress. Read books- 10% happier (how to tame the voice in your head) was a good one when I was in the thick of PARL. Take hot baths at night. And stay on this thread! Lots of support here- couldn't have made it through without everyone here. 

:hi: to everyone else!! I continue to stalk!! 

D- all that and you're going to have a full term baby!! That is great news- Can't wait for an update.

Hope- so happy for you!! How is the PARL?


----------



## SweetV

Drsamyjohn - what a rollercoaster PARL is :hugs:. I hope DH is more understanding than you think. I know mine seemed tired of listening to me as well but I think part of it is that they can't fix it. I had ultrasounds every 2 weeks through the first tri and remember how hard it was to wait. I hope as things progress over the next few weeks you feel better emotionally. I'm looking forward to hearing your good news! All the best!!


----------



## DSemcho

petitpas said:


> After all you've been through you deserve not to feel those contractions, D :D good luck tonight (if you haven't had him already). I reckon a big head is an advantage as he'll have gravity on his side literally just falling out of you with a plop.
> 
> Hope, I'm glad you are well taken care of. Can you just ask the midwives to listen in now and again?

Oh they haven't admitted me to L&D. I'm waiting at home for labor to start. I know right now my back is killing me.


----------



## dairymomma

Dramy! Hey good to see you back! Yep, I'm still here. Still having issues and still no answers either. But we've got a few more things to look into coming up here so I'm hopeful. And a MASSIVE congratulations on that lovely baby news! I'm fx you see bubs with a lovely strong hb at your next scan. As for the depression, yep that sounds normal. After so many losses, I pretty much spend the whole first 15 weeks trying to deny I'm pregnant (not so easy when your anxiety it thru the roof and you constantly dig out old hpts for peace of mind...:dohh:). Hang in there though and the nausea certainly sounds encouraging as does that scan. Oh I really hope and think this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## blueblue

D - hope everything goes well and you continue not to feel the contractions, I'm so pleased you made it to full term. :). 

DrAmy - congratulations on 8 weeks. PARL is very tough, hopefully the nausea and feeling different is a really good sign, this pregnancy felt very different for me than my previous ones , I basically lived on the sofa when not at work for the first few months when previously I was able to exercise etc. I was a nervous wreck too, meditation and relaxation techniques really helped me through it (Tara Brach has free downloads and they are lovely and relaxing) :hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Late to the news but wow huge congratulations Tasha! I am so delighted for you and your family. Wishing you every happiness. 

Hope so glad to hear all is well with you and you have some lovely midwives looking after you both. Thinking of you.

Wishing all of you lovely PAL ladies healthy happy pregnancies.


----------



## Radiance

EEK! We are nearly 5 days away from my first ultrasound!


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - good luck for your ultrasound, how many weeks will you be? :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dramy. I would look at getting some support as in my experience I got more and more stressed (maybe due to my late losses though). Midwife, perinatal mental health team, anything in place now xx

Thank you so much Rap. I still can't believe he's here. I still don't believe he will stay but hopefully time will change that. He's beautiful and perfect. Such a mummy's boy already. He helps my heart heal every day and in every single way. Feel like the luckiest person alive :)


----------



## Radiance

blueblue said:


> Radiance - good luck for your ultrasound, how many weeks will you be? :hugs:

Based on lmp, 6 weeks and based on ovulation 5+3
I know there is no way I'll be 6 weeks so just crossing my fingers to see a sac! Although at 5+3 we may see nothing. I'm oddly not too worried.
I don't have the "deathly" feeling that I get when something bad has happened.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats dramy.
Good luck for your scan radiance.
afm on school hols from today. Hoping for a restful 5 wks!


----------



## DSemcho

Cole is still holding on and I want this baby out lol.

I'm guesstimating he weighs about 8lbs 14oz right now (if I go by the weight gain that happened between 29 and 32 weeks)... 

38 tomorrow.

Any advice to get contractions going? It's possible I'm dilated more than 4cm but no way to know until my membrane sweep on Monday.


----------



## hopeful23456

wow D, that's awesome he's so big!


----------



## Hope39

DSemcho said:


> Cole is still holding on and I want this baby out lol.
> 
> I'm guesstimating he weighs about 8lbs 14oz right now (if I go by the weight gain that happened between 29 and 32 weeks)...
> 
> 38 tomorrow.
> 
> Any advice to get contractions going? It's possible I'm dilated more than 4cm but no way to know until my membrane sweep on Monday.

Nipple stimulation apparently :wacko:


----------



## ab75

Nipples stimulation gave me strong braxton hicks D,have you got a ball?? If so get bouncing. Walk up and down stairs.
Good luck!!


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Thanks for all the replies ladies, I hope today finds you all doing well. 
I have anxiety and depression issues to begin with, and was taking some heavy duty medication. I talked to both the OB and the Psych immediately and they didn't offer much guidance. They both told me the obvious (that I already knew) " your medications are a pregnancy catagory C" and blah blah went on to explain what that catagory meant. I know they mean well, but this is hardly my first rodeo, I know all of this. What I want is for one or both of them to tell me exactly what to do. It's a risk benefit analysis I get that, but I feel incapable of making these decisions. 
I actually have Bi-polar II. Since 16 years of age. I am usually stable on the right medicine. But this medicine COULD hurt the baby. But I have my 9 year old and my job to consider as well. I can't be going off the deep end, which I kindof think I am doing. IDK, maybe I need to move this to a psycho pregnant lady forum, but I feel that the pain and anxiety of recurrent loss has really added to my mental instability right now. Previously I was able to come off the meds and was ok, pregnancy had a sort of antidepressant quality to it. Not this time. I think I'm losing my mind. My daughter has been visiting my parents for the last few weeks but is due home next Friday. I MUST have my mind together by then. I don't know what to do. I can't focus or make decisions. I can't answer my phone or talk to people. Ugh, I'm a certified mess. 
Next Thursday we see if baby is still alive, Friday I go pick up my daughter. I have to be prepared to be strong mommy either way, and I'm seriously doubting my ability. If the baby is gone I just can't fathom keeping it together.


----------



## dairymomma

Dramy-:hugs: first. Sounds like you've got a heck of a lot on your plate right now and it's obvious you can feel yourself hitting that tipping point. My best advice is this. If your doctors aren't answering your questions, then find a new one who will listen to your fears. What you need most right now is a care team who will support you and do all they can to help ease your anxiety while keeping your mental health stable. And it's completely normal to feel this way. Not only do you have your bipolar disorder complicating things but pregnancy hormones and your history of losses are likely amping up the anxiety as well. As hard as it is right now, do your best to just breathe and take things one step at a time. Do you have a counselor or therapist you can talk to about this? What I found helped me alot during my last successful pregnancy when I was having panic attacks daily from the anxiety was to schedule an hour a day just for me. I'd read a book, play a game, build a puzzle, go for a walk. Just do something for myself that would help me de-stress for a bit. I know this isn't for everyone but it's worth a try, right? Hang in there and hopefully your next scan will help ease your fears a bit more.


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Dairy~ You summarized things perfectly. My tipping point. Exactly. I'm going to breathe my way through this weekend and start making calls Monday morning. 
I do have a therapist,and she is great, but she's brand new and I feel like I'm talking to a textbook. I'm on board for a whole new team. Thank you :)


----------



## dairymomma

DrAmy-good luck and I have my fingers crossed you find the right team of doctors to help you through this pregnancy. Hope you were able to relax a bit over the weekend and enjoy the summer days.


----------



## blueblue

Radiance - I hope everything goes well with your scan. :hugs:

Amy - I hope you get all the help you need at this anxious time :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

*Update!*

My lmp places me at 5+6 but by ovulation I am 5+3. We saw sac, baby, AND heartbeat!! Baby measured 5+5 and had an heartbeat of 103 :happydance: The technician said there may be another sac. It was near and looked like an empty sac which would be normal at this gestation so I go back in two weeks to see if it is anything and to check on babe. :thumbup: I only hoped to see a sac, I definitely didn't expect baby and heartbeat. 

Picture: Is zoomed in all the way. That's the baby and heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







11037118_10206444880508217_4770352765247983611_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ab75

Great news Radiance xx


----------



## SweetV

That's great news Radiance!


----------



## nessaw

Fantastic news radiance.x


----------



## Aleeah

Hi Ladies,

I don't know where I fit anymore. I've had lots of losses and was being tested for reasons why etc when we suddenly found out I was pregnant again. That pregnancy by some miracle grew to become my rainbow baby girl, who's now 1 years old.

Since I fell pregnant with DD I've moved house so in a different county now. We very unexpectedly found out I'm pregnant again a few weeks ago. I went to the doctors to 'register' it and was told I wouldn't be offered any early scans or any additional support, just the normal scans and midwife appointments. Whilst I was by no means expecting the level of care I had in my previous pregnancy (weekly scans from 5 weeks to 13 weeks - excessive I know but my consultant insisted even when I disagreed, they were trying to decipher the cause of the miscarriages at the same time - no reason discovered) I still had an expectation I'd be offered an early scan.

Am I wrong to think I'd be given 1 early scan? Does my healthy child now wipe out all my previous losses? (I've had 7 losses and lost 8 babies). Do I now need to have a further 3 losses before I can get any support??

Thanks in advance to all those that reply, honest opinions much appreciated, I'm a big girl I can take it!! xxx


----------



## blueblue

Wonderful news Radiance :).

Hi Aleeah

Welcome, I'm not sure about the scans, I'm surprised they won't let you have one early one after so many losses even after you've had your little girl, but I'm not sure what the rules are. Do you have an early pregnancy unit at a hospital near you? They've always given me early scans, on my fourth pregnancy I was able to phone up and book a scan at 8 weeks (this particular EPU is self-referral, the other hospital's is referral from gp or a&e only). Sorry they aren't giving you the reassurance you need x


----------



## nessaw

Hi aleeah. I was going to suggest the same as blueblue-can you self refer to an epu? Given your history I can't believe they won't offer one reassurance scan. X


----------



## dairymomma

Aleeah-it shouldn't matter that you've had a full-term pregnancy. At least it doesn't to my doctor, though I've continued to have m/c after each of my rainbows. If you feel like your doctor isn't listening, can you find another one? Or as others have suggested, self-refer to an EPU? I'm in the states and I don't have access to an EPU but the dr I switched to for LOs pg is great. He lets me chose my care plan and how often I want blood tests or scans. If I have questions, I can call the nurse's line directly and they get me in for whatever I need ASAP. I'd say you are entitled to an early scan at the very least.

Radiance-exciting news! And congrats. I don't know if I said it before.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Radiance: yay!! So happy for you!

Welcome aleeah. I don't think you Are being unreasonable. I would expect the same in your situation. At the very least. 
Just like it's been suggested, is there an epu you could go to? Even if you have to change hospital?
When I was having mu 2nd loss (mmc) no doctor would refer me to the epu at mu local hospital. I rang every epu to check if they accepted self referral until I found one.


----------



## Aleeah

Thank you so much ladies. Sounds stupid I know but I hadn't even thought to self refer, my doctor point blank said no further support would be offered and I just assumed my rainbow girl cancelled it all out. To be honest I wanted to get more tests done to determine why I had the miscarriages, they were all boys but I was told that was not the reason why, who knows. But now am unexpectedly pregnant again, so assume no tests can be done now.

I'd just like a reassurance scan, I've got a doppler at home but obviously will be no good yet. Thanks everyone again, really appreciate your support.

Good luck with all your beautiful pregnancies and rainbows xxx


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Today is THE day. It's been an excruciating three weeks. Today we find out if the baby still has a heartbeat. In two hours. I am pretty much in a panic attack. The last three weeks have been super rough, but today is going to go just one of two ways. We will come out of that office completely broken, or over the moon happy. It's the fear of the unknown I think that has been killing me. If I know one way or the other then I can deal and move on. I'm praying for the best but expecting the worst. 
Things are different this time around, still sick and way sore boobs, but speculating that this could be due to the progesterone supplement...ugh, speculating. I hate it. Please pray for our baby, and please pray I don't literally go off the deep end if the baby is gone. 
Thank you...


----------



## wookie130

Drsamyjohn said:


> Today is THE day. It's been an excruciating three weeks. Today we find out if the baby still has a heartbeat. In two hours. I am pretty much in a panic attack. The last three weeks have been super rough, but today is going to go just one of two ways. We will come out of that office completely broken, or over the moon happy. It's the fear of the unknown I think that has been killing me. If I know one way or the other then I can deal and move on. I'm praying for the best but expecting the worst.
> Things are different this time around, still sick and way sore boobs, but speculating that this could be due to the progesterone supplement...ugh, speculating. I hate it. Please pray for our baby, and please pray I don't literally go off the deep end if the baby is gone.
> Thank you...

Drsamyjohn, I hate that anxiety before a reassurance scan more than any feeling in the world. It's a horrible, fearful, sinking pit in your stomach...I know all about it. Best of luck today at your scan. Praying for you that all is well thus far with baby. :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

DrAmy-hang in there. FX it's grand news you get and it helps ease your mind. I'll be stalking for updates all day and I know I won't be the only one.


----------



## nessaw

Thinking of you dramy.x


----------



## Radiance

Drsamyjohn said:


> Today is THE day. It's been an excruciating three weeks. Today we find out if the baby still has a heartbeat. In two hours. I am pretty much in a panic attack. The last three weeks have been super rough, but today is going to go just one of two ways. We will come out of that office completely broken, or over the moon happy. It's the fear of the unknown I think that has been killing me. If I know one way or the other then I can deal and move on. I'm praying for the best but expecting the worst.
> Things are different this time around, still sick and way sore boobs, but speculating that this could be due to the progesterone supplement...ugh, speculating. I hate it. Please pray for our baby, and please pray I don't literally go off the deep end if the baby is gone.
> Thank you...

I am thinking of you!! :hugs:

*Aleeah*, it's ashamed they won't listen to your needs. I feel reassurance is really important to those with losses. My Ob office saw me weekly with Athena. My ultrasound was my dating but she told me instead of making me wait until 13 weeks that I could come back for another ultrasound. My next is at 8 weeks. I really hope they will start respecting your wishes. Can you see anyone else?


----------



## SweetV

fx for you today Drsamyjohn. I always booked my reassurance scans early in the day as I could not stand the wait and sick feeling leading up to it.


----------



## Radiance

So I publicly announced today!! I was constantly going back and forth. I have a fear that if I share then we will lose the baby and if I don't share then baby will be fine. Totally irrational. Here is my announcement :) The sunshines represent my living children, the hearts up top represent my angels, the rainbow represents this baby, and I actually like the sidewalk crack, I feel it shares part of our story :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







11794530_10206456285433333_4928925905185246643_o.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ab75

Lovely announcement Radiance xx


----------



## Drsamyjohn

God is good! Tried to post the video of the little baby wiggling about but it won't work. Measuring ahead at 9.5 weeks. Heart rate 180. I am unbelievably grateful for the support of you ladies! For now, I will relax and enjoy.


----------



## sportysgirl

Drsamyjohn said:


> God is good! Tried to post the video of the little baby wiggling about but it won't work. Measuring ahead at 9.5 weeks. Heart rate 180. I am unbelievably grateful for the support of you ladies! For now, I will relax and enjoy.

Thats great news! xx


----------



## SweetV

Radiance - I had the same fears and didn't announce until 20 weeks! I love the announcement.

Dramy - that's amazing news!! Congrats!!


----------



## dancareoi

That's great news. I know from my losses and the number of scans I had that a wriggly baby is a good sign


----------



## nessaw

Great news dramy.
Lovely announcement radiance.x


----------



## ab75

Great news dramy x


----------



## Radiance

Drsamyjohn said:


> God is good! Tried to post the video of the little baby wiggling about but it won't work. Measuring ahead at 9.5 weeks. Heart rate 180. I am unbelievably grateful for the support of you ladies! For now, I will relax and enjoy.

Wonderful news!! :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Tasha and all that have given birth congrats and love to those beautiful rainbows


----------



## dairymomma

DrAmy-been so busy just got to check in and I'm SO excited you got great news! I spent all day praying for you and your scan news just makes my day. Glad you are feeling more confident now. (I'm literally grinning from ear to ear right now!)

Radiance-lovely announcement and I like the crack too. It just seems to fit. :thumbup:


----------



## blueblue

Drsamy - congratulations, so glad your scan went well :)

Radiance - lovely announcement :)

Florida - How are you hun? x


----------



## wookie130

Dramy, that's wonderful news! Still sending prayers! :)


----------



## dairymomma

Is anyone here under Dr. Quenby's care atm or seen her in the past? There's someone over on the RMC thread who is asking about her clinic as the OP is being referred there.


----------



## Tasha

Me xx


----------



## dancareoi

I was under a Professor Quenby at a RMC but I'm in the UK so I'm guessing the name is the same, but different people?


----------



## LeeC

Hey all. I don't post on here much these days. I'm 7.5 wks pregnant, had 6 wk scan and seen hb, back on Weds for 8wk scan. 

I've been having bad nausea, not actually being sick just a constant feeling of nausea which gets worse in the evenings. Does anyone have anything that has helped in relieving these symptoms, I've tried ginger and peppermint.

Usually the steroids have masked symptoms in past pregnancies but I have a really high HCG count in this one and it's basically knocking the shit out of me. 
Obviously I'll take this over the alternative.

Need to read back when I get a chance to catch up, hope everyone is doing ok xx.


----------



## LeeC

I seen Quenby. I'll pop,over to the RMC thread now x


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Lee xx


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Lee!!! I'm praying for you!

My nausea was terrible during both rainbow pregnancies, and I honestly never found much that helped, I'm sorry to say. I was sick with Oscar until I was 22 weeks along. I know it sounds like you've had an ultrasound already, but is it possibly with a high hcg and such terrible nausea that it could be more than one baby?


----------



## nessaw

Congrats lee. I was nausea all day without being sick til about 18 weeks. I had a can of full fat fizzy drink in the evening which seemee to quell it a little.


----------



## loeylo

Congrats to all the new bfp's 

Lee - is your scan at wgh? I'm at wgh on Wednesday x


----------



## wookie130

Lee, were you extremely nauseous with Morgan?


----------



## DSemcho

I hope everyone is doing great! 

Just popping in... 


Spoiler
Still no baby... 5cm dilated and 80% effaced as of Friday - which was my SECOND sweep that week.. Still not really any contractions... The only time I get pain in the top of my uterus is if little man is chilling up there with his legs. I do get lower tummy pain and some back pain, and I know the very bottom of my pubic bone hurts. Next appointment is on Thursday where we will discuss induction. I'm hoping they will do it the following day (39+6). I have no idea how big little man is either because I haven't had a scan since 34/35 weeks.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks all.

Hey Wookie, how are you Hun?

The nausea has subsidied a bit today. Typical before my scan tomorrow and now making me nervous as last time hb was so slow at 8wks and not visible on ultrasound. 
No nausea at all with Morgan, no symptoms actually apart from low BP in first tri. I think the steroids masked all the symptoms.

Hi Loeylo, yes I'm at WG, seen Lucy 2 wks ago for scan. I'm not there til 4.00pm. Are you going to Maharaj's clinic in the morning? When is your due date? x


----------



## loeylo

Dsemcho - hope he arrives soon! 5cm is brilliant! 

Lee- No, I don't see anyone at hospital anymore actually! I have a hypnobirthing class in wgh. They are brilliant - I was sent to see a consultant midwife (Maureen McSherry - she is great!) who referred me for the course for free. I'm sure with your history you would get a place! It is normally a private one but they run it for free for those with previous losses or traumatic births etc. 

I haven't had a scan or anything since 20 weeks although I have been in twice for reduced movements, they weren't happy with my trace last time (was hooked up pretty much all afternoon with very little movement or accelerations/decelerations) so I am now to see a consultant through my community midwife appointments. I'm due 13th October, 10 weeks today! I'm still super anxious and can't really believe that I will get to take her home. 

Nausea is a great symptom even if it does suck. I suffered really badly with it, the midwives in epas even commented that I wasn't looking well at my 10 weeks scan and they prescribed me tablets which really helped. I found eating lots of carbs curbed it a bit, and sipping lucozade through the day if I couldn't eat. I have just started to be nauseous again over the last week or so, which sucks!


----------



## dairymomma

Lee-congrats and really hoping this is your rainbow baby. As for nausea, I find lemon works best for me. I drink lemon water or lemonade and eat lemon drops til my taste buds are so coated in lemon candy, I can't taste another thing. Peppermint or ginger helps too but not as much as lemon.


----------



## LeeC

Thanks all feeling slightly anxious about the scan which I'm sure isn't helping the nausea. It's def not as bad today though.

Loeylo, I did hypnobirthing prior to Morgan's birth, it did help with the labour process, but it was quite a complicated birth and I went into hypovolemic shock after. I do worry about this if I am to get that far again.
For now though I'll just take it one day at a time.

Wow, your pregnancy has flown by, won't be long till you have your rainbow baby in your arms.


----------



## blueblue

D - hope Cole gets a move on! Good luck with your appointment tomorrow :hugs:

Lee - I found I had to keep eating regularly, I'd feel sicker if I got hungry. Good luck for your scan :hugs:

Loeylo - is the hypnobirthing class good? I have a one-off class on Saturday. I haven't looked at the books etc yet as they make me nervous. Hope LO is moving around more now x


----------



## loeylo

Lee - I really hope you get good news on Thursday! Yes my pregnancy has been so quick - we have been reluctant to get the room sorted and now I'm stressing, back to work next week and working right up to 38 weeks plus my partner is working long hours so no idea when we will get her room and the rest of the house sorted for her!

Blue - I really like hypnobirthing. It isn't at all "scary" - I will send you a pm of what to expect, but I love it!


----------



## julesmw

Haven't been on for a while, but I check in every now and then as I'm still following Hope and Tasha. So happy to see good news!

Congrats, Tasha!!!!! SO happy for you!

Hope - I'm so glad to see how far along you are and that you are being taken care of! I'll check in again to stalk for news of your sweet baby's birth!


----------



## loeylo

Lee, how did it go yesterday? X


----------



## dairymomma

My dad got back to me with my uncle's diagnosis. It's antiphospholipid syndrome and a quick consult with Dr. Google shows I've likely been tested for it. It looks like you need a positive on at least one of three blood tests and I've had a two of them done so far so with negative results :shrug:...I emailed my dr to see what he thinks should happen next and I'll go from there once I hear back from him. It's been 3 years since I had my anti-coagulant panel done so maybe he'll want to recheck? I dunno. I feel like I'm back to square one but I'm going to schedule a consult appt with the dr soon to see about going on steroids for my first tri the next time even if this clotting thing doesn't yield anything else.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I think APS is acquired rather than inherited (?) so they may want to retest you for it since it's been 3 years since last tests. I know you must have mixed feelings about this, on one hand it's great that you probably don't have APS, on the other it would be an answer. Hope the consultant is helpful about giving you steroids next time :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Blue-since it's autoimmune, yes it is acquired and it could be triggered at anytime but there's evidence that shows if you have a family member with APS, it increases your chances of having it. So it's not a true genetic/inherited thing but there's a small role genetics can play. We're also finding out that several family members have had clots but they all seemed normal in the circumstances but now, it's got us wondering. There's lots of family that needs to be tested now because of this. And I'm of two minds on getting retested. Yes, there's a chance I could have gotten it in the past three years so it'd be nice to get re-checked but it just seems like if APS were my problem, why wouldn't it have shown up back then? I'd been having first tri bleeds and recurrent losses for 5 years already when I was tested so if APS were causing them, it would have shown up. :shrug: My uncle gave my dad a list of tests he thought I should have though and a full thyroid panel is the biggest one. I personally think it's an autoimmune thing in my reproductive system (nk cells most likely) and it's causing implantation issues which leads to bleeds when the placenta can't attach properly. Then if my blood isn't clotting properly, that would explain why I have bleeds for so long and you toss in the hyperfertility/hormone stuff (there's a chance I may have the starts of Grave's Disease too hence the full thyroid panel) and it's just a vicious cycle. So the current plan is to see the dr and get thyroid testing done, possibly repeat the APS testing, and I'm going to have heparin and possibly steroids added to my treatment plan. My uncle works in the medical field and his exwife had several m/c too so he's well versed in RMC testing and causes so I trust him when he says it sound like even if I don't have an 'official' diagnosis as yet, it's almost certain I have a clotting issue of some kind and it may be related to an as yet unknown autoimmunity thing.


----------



## petitpas

Dairy, just a thought but have you had your progesterone levels checked in first tri?

A full thyroid panel is a good idea if you haven't had one yet. 

As for clotting issues, the genetic tests are still being developed. It is entirely possible that your family has an as yet undiscovered gene mutation if there is a strong family history of blood clots. Fingers crossed you get to the bottom of this soon!


----------



## loeylo

I am also in the process of having my thyroid checked for the first time. I mentioned it when I went to see the recurrent miscarriage midwife when I was tested for clotting disorders, she wrote the idea off as nonsense.

I was referred for another ctg and growth scan by my consultant due to measuring small and inconsistent movements (sometimes she is super active for days, then I have days of virtually no movement) - ctg was perfect as was growth scan - she is actually measuring above the 50th centile and fluid levels are perfect as is blood flow - but I have been diagnosed with tachycardia (my hr peaked at over 150 and was sitting over 130 for over 4 hours) - I have a soft flow murmur which may or may not be pregnancy related, so I had a ECG which was fine so they suspect thyroid. 

I'm really hoping this is controllable easily because it is making my anxiety worse!


----------



## dairymomma

Petit-yes, I've had progesterone levels checked in the first tri and up until my last few pgs it's always been on the lowest end of the normal range even with supplementation. The strange thing is that my last few pgs have shown the best rises I've EVER had for not only progesterone (still supplementing though) and hCG. As for the thyroid thing, I've had my TSH done many times but we've never done a full panel as my dr has always felt that the TSH is fine. However, I'm going to get the whole shebang done this time because I just feel like I need it done. We know there's *something* inherited in that respect as my maternal grandmother, my maternal aunt, my mom, and my sister all have thyroid issues. I'm the only female in the family that HASN'T had known issues...yet...And my dr said the same thing about clotting disorders. It may be that I have a clotting disorder that's not known to cause issues with pregnancy but for me, it does. Hence my choice to go on the blood thinners next time just as a precaution.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - hope the tests give you some answers :hugs:

Loeylo - hope everything goes ok for you and you get some reassurance. The midwife shouldn't have dismissed the thyroid tests, they are part of the usual screening :hugs:

Bump gave us a scare by having a very quiet day yesterday, we got it checked out and she's ok, just in a strange position where I don't feel her that much - transverse lie facing my back.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey everyone!

Tiny Human is here!!! Below is a short "my birth story" and some pics! 


Spoiler
So I went in on 11Aug at 0630 to be induced and I was already 5cm dilated and 80% effaced. They put me on Pitocin at 10:30am and I wasn't really feeling anything even though I was contracting. At 4:30pm and 6cm dilated they busted my waters and that's when they realized that not only had waters come out, but meconium also. Within 20 minutes I was hollering bloody murder... Ended up asking for an epidural at 5pm (I was going to go natural, but the pain was so bad), but the space they needed to hit was so small they couldn't so they did an intrathecal, which wore off by 7:30pm and then they did the epidural so I was numb the rest of the time. By 2am, even though I was numb, I could feel my cervix contracting and something going on in there so I told the nurse. She said she'd get the doc to check my progression, by 3am he hadn't come (he was delivering another baby) so I told her again because it was getting more intense. At 3:20ish am she decided to check me and looked at me and went, "Oh yeah... We're pushing.." 23 minutes and about 15 pushes later Mr. Cole Robert Semcho graced us with his presence on 12 August at 3:51am. He was 9lbs 1oz and 22 1/8 inches long. Unfortunately I didn't get to do the delayed cord clamping like I wanted because he was covered in meconium. As soon as I got to hold him I put him to the boob and he instantly latched and nursed for an hour. 3-4 hours later they took the epidural catheter out of my back and within 20 minutes a migraine started up. But this wasn't a light/sound sensitive migraine - the intensity/area was dependent on how my head was positioned. Luckily the thing is gone as of today officially, so I had a non-stop migraine for a week... Horrible!! Below is some pictures of tiny human - I can't believe I'm finally holding my rainbow.

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/20617_10100105365893665_7395442902806510087_n_zps9cuwvwps.jpg

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/11892098_10100104452838435_8320319205013465003_n_zpsgpqt0zde.jpg

https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/11902336_10100104938405355_1268560513239042287_n_zpsjzsn2bwf.jpg

&&&& this my 3,000th post!


----------



## SweetV

That is absolutely amazing, after all the scares he gave you!! Congrats! He is adorable.


----------



## hopeful23456

Beautiful boy congrats!!


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations he is gorgeous.x


----------



## loeylo

Congrats, he is beautiful!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations D,Cole is gorgeous. Well done xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations. X


----------



## DSemcho

Thanks!! Totally worth the six day migraine and getting covered in pee.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations D! He's a big, gorgeous boy :)


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations D he's beautiful! I was just wondering how you were getting on too!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congratulations D Semcho!!!!! Look at that, a healthy BIG full term baby boy!! Happy to hear he is a natural nurser as well!!


----------



## dairymomma

Congratulations D! He's perfect and I'm glad everything turned out well in the end.


----------



## petitpas

D, I've been stalking to find out how things went. Incredible that after all the predictions you two clung to each other until he grew to 9lbs and then some!!! Big congratulations and meh, pee is sterile ;)


----------



## mowat

Congrats D!


----------



## wookie130

Congratulations on your perfect, beautiful son, D! What a lovely baby he is!


----------



## LeeC

Just logged in and seen your news D Semcho. Massive congratulations, such a beautiful baby boy :)

Loeylo, how you doing? Scan was ok apart from me having a bit of a panic attack urgh, we had to wait 40 mins as they were run off their feet with admissions. 
I've had 3 scans now all ok and progressing as should be. Will be my 12 week scan next Weds when I will be 12 weeks 2 day and I start the MOT clinic then too with Maharaj again. Thankfully I can start weaning off the steroids then too. 
How's the hypnobirth class going? Did I ask when your due date is, must be soon. x


----------



## wookie130

LeeC said:


> Just logged in and seen your news D Semcho. Massive congratulations, such a beautiful baby boy :)
> 
> Loeylo, how you doing? Scan was ok apart from me having a bit of a panic attack urgh, we had to wait 40 mins as they were run off their feet with admissions.
> I've had 3 scans now all ok and progressing as should be. Will be my 12 week scan next Weds when I will be 12 weeks 2 day and I start the MOT clinic then too with Maharaj again. Thankfully I can start weaning off the steroids then too.
> How's the hypnobirth class going? Did I ask when your due date is, must be soon. x

Lee, I just friended you on Facebook. I'm Holly Gerber! :) We have many mutual FB friends, from the RMC and MARL threads. :)


----------



## mowat

I was thinking of you last night Lee---so glad to hear everything is well!


----------



## blueblue

Lee, that's wonderful, good luck for your 12 week scan next week. I was hoping everything had gone well for you :).

The haemetology clinic have decided they want to see me and given me an appointment for a few weeks after my due date, oops. I'm seeing the consultant next week instead as November was the first available appointment.

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## ageless

DSemcho said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Tiny Human is here!!! Below is a short "my birth story" and some pics!
> 
> 
> &&&& this my 3,000th post!


Greetings everyone. Does anyone know what place in Turkey that DSemcho went to for treatment? I am stationed in UK and looking at Turkey/N. Cyprus. I am not sure if she is still on here now that she has her hands full with the new BABY! Congratulations. Thanks all.


----------



## sweetmere

Hi ladies. I hope I can join you after 2 losses.

I'm just 4 weeks, I found out Monday that we are expecting again and I am a nervous wreck. I was okay for the first few days, but now I just can't stop worrying...are these cramps good or bad? Do my breasts feel less sore than yesterday? Are my lines getting too dark too fast (one of my losses the hcg was more than quadrupling instead of doubling, and she passed away), or are they not dark enough? 

I'm so worried and I don't know if I can handle another loss. I keep telling myself please if it is going to happen, let it happen in the next week or two because I cannot handle a loss past the first month or two again. 

My new doctor won't get me in until 8.5 weeks, which is 2 weeks past when I went in last time. I don't know if I can wait that long - the ultrasound is exactly a month from today. No private ultrasound places near me will see you until 15 weeks either.

I just "know" that this one isn't going to work. I was so positive at first too but I just don't feel it anymore. What do you do in this situation!?


----------



## SweetV

Congrats on your BFP sweetmere. The first trimester anxiety was the worst and the wait for the ultrasounds was especially hard. I got myself through everyday by convincing myself that I had no reason to suspect anything was wrong. My first tri losses were mmc usually found at scans so I just had to push through. Good luck!!


----------



## blueblue

Ageless, welcome, I'm not sure were DSemcho went for treatment.

Sweetmere, congratulations. The first trimester is very difficult, I was a nervous wreck, I tried to hope for the best and take each day at a time. I tried to keep busy too. The month wait between ultrasounds was stressful. The support on here really helped :).

Quick question, I'm 33 weeks now, I was wondering if the movements should feel different? She's been a bit quiet the last two days, although she seems to be a bit better this afternoon. I haven't felt many kicks, just wriggles and I think she's moved position as there's a huge bulge above my belly button that moves from left to right, I'm thinking it may be a bottom?


----------



## wookie130

Sweetmere, congratulations, although I know you're not feeling too optimistic. Like you, I also had two losses, and then I went on to have two consecutive rainbow babies. Your best bet (if you're in the USA), is to have quantitative beta hcg tests done, 48 hours apart, to see if your hcg is doubling at the typical rate. It sounds like you're used to this, as you mentioned your levels quadrupling during one of your losses. At 4 weeks, this really will tell you if things are moving in the right direction as of right now, and then you will probably have to wait until you're 8.5 weeks to be scanned. Pregnancy after losses can really do your head in, I'm telling you. With my second rainbow baby, I bled (A LOT) throughout the entire first trimester, and I was utterly convinced I was miscarrying, even though I had several scans that confirmed that he was indeed hanging on, and quite normal and healthy.

Call, and schedule those blood draws. That is honestly the best you can do right now.


----------



## Abi 2012

Hey all I don't know if you all remember me it's been a while I tend to keep up with some of you on fab more then anything now have just skim read some of the posts I didn't read all but congrats too all the new mummy's on their rainbow babies, and all the new BFP! How's everyone doing


----------



## Squig34

Blue, I obviously don't know about movements but I've heard it's an old wives tale that movements slow down in third tri - I recommend taking a look at the Count the Kicks website as it will probably be able to tell you more!

Congratulations Sweetmere.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you Squig, hope you are ok, good luck this month :hugs:


----------



## mowat

I've got my rainbow babies, but I'm still stalking too. Hi Abi!


----------



## blueblue

Mowat, hope you are enjoying life with your rainbows :).

Hospital are booking a growth scan next week to check everything is ok, it's the first time they've taken the history inc early pregnancy bleeding into account and acted on it. Hoping everything will be ok, I'm so nervous at the moment.

Hope - how are you getting on?


----------



## Hope39

Hey Blueblue

Im just about coping, c sect is booked for one day next week so i am so close now that its freaking me out a little

I was getting daily morning ctg's but i am requesting them before bed time too now that we are in the 7-10 days. This baby sleeps like a log at night (lets hope it does the same once its here) - i dont feel any movement whatsover until about 8.30 in the morning

I wake up a lot in the night for a wee, wait for it to kick but drift back off to sleep before i have felt anything so that really does my head in

So looking forward to getting into my own bed and being in my own home, can't believe i been here 8 weeks, its flown by xx


----------



## ab75

Eeekkk Hope,not long now.
Hope you manage to stay sane for the next few days xx


----------



## sportysgirl

All three best for next week Hope xx


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-wow, it's close isn't it? I know I won't be the only one stalking this thread for the next week or so for an update from you.

AFM-just got a call from the dr and an update on my online med record account. I am homozygous for the MTHFR C677T mutation. The dr and I discussed my treatment plan for the next pg and the plan is for me to switch to a supplement with 5-methylfolate and increase my dosage to 1-4mg/day. We're sticking with the progesterone from bfp to 14 weeks and I'll continue to take my baby aspirin as well but we're adding the lovenox to the mix just to be on the safe side. An answer...FINALLY.


----------



## SweetV

Blue - I hope your growth scan goes well. 

Hope - good luck for your last week in hospital. Your end is in sight!

Dairy - that's fantastic news!


----------



## blueblue

Hope - I'm glad it's gone quickly and hope they are looking after you well and you are getting the CTG's twice a day. I hope your LO sleeps at night once they are here too. Good luck for next week :hugs:

Dairy - that's great, I'm glad you finally have an answer and a plan of action:)

Bump had very subtle movements last night so I went into the assessment unit today before the breastfeeding class to check everything was ok. It all came back fine, hoping scan is ok next week.


----------



## hopeful23456

dairy - how did they not diagnose that before? mthfr is on the standard list of tests my dr does out of the gates. at least you know now. did they check your homocysteine levels?

Hope - awesome!! that did seem to fly by, so excited for you


----------



## blueblue

Sweet - Thanks, baby brain strikes again, meant to ask how you are getting on?


----------



## ab75

Glad you have an answer Dairy xx


----------



## dairymomma

hopeful-my dr said they used to include it in their standard RMC/clotting testing protocol but "current thinking says MTHFR has no bearing on pregnancy" :saywhat: (I don't understand that but whatever I guess...) So he didn't test me until I asked for it and to the best of my knowledge, he's never looked at my homocysteine levels. _And_ he's not totally convinced that it is my main issue. Oddly enough, he didn't say anything about adding folate (vs. folic acid) until *I* brought it up. :shrug: But at least I know now and because there are a few red flags in DH's family history, we're doing the 23andme dna test for him just to be safe. (I also did the dna testing to see if there's anything else we're missing in my genes.)


----------



## mowat

What? That all seems really weird Dairy! Really hope this is the answer.

Stalking for updates for sure now Hope!


----------



## SweetV

blueblue said:


> Sweet - Thanks, baby brain strikes again, meant to ask how you are getting on?

I'm doing well thanks! Feeling more and more optimistic about meeting my rainbow finally. I've also been in 2x now for reduced movements but each time shows happy baby so I'm sure it's just a bit of my anxiety peaking though.

There are a few of us that are getting so close!!:thumbup:


----------



## mowat

Exciting times Sweet!


----------



## blueblue

dairy - it's strange they don't think MTHFR is an issue with pregnancy, it's a good idea for your OH to get tested too. Is your Dr going to test your homocysteine levels? Hope this is the answer for you :hugs:

sweet - that's great, not long to go now :). Hope your LO doesn't give you any more scares. Mine is still not in position, she's in transverse lie again so I don't always feel her that much, she was moving ten times as much as I was feeling on the monitor. I'm trying to get her to move by doing breech tilt and I'm having acupuncture soon to see if that will help, has anyone got any tips please?


----------



## SweetV

blue - That's exactly what happens when I go in as well... LO moves constantly and I feel a very small percentage, (this silly anterior placenta!). He is in position though and has been for weeks now I'm afraid he will turn again at some point. I have no tips unfortunately but have been on the spinning babies website a few times.


----------



## Hope39

My baby hates me going on the monitor too, as soon as the straps go on it starts thrashing around

I always find ice cold water gets it moving nicely 

Xx


----------



## blueblue

Thanks for the advice :). I have an anterior placenta too. I'm trying a hypnosis script to see if it makes her move into position, it's worth a try. I'm very scared of having the ECV and would rather go straight to a C-section, esp with the anterior placenta. 

Hope, does yours wriggle away from the monitor too? Hope you are ok x


----------



## dairymomma

blue-DH did the 23andme test so we'll know on him in a few weeks but we suspect he may have it. Not sure on the homocysteine levels. The dr didn't say I should get it checked out. He just talked about what we'd do for my next pg. I am on a higher dose of methylated folate now though and just a few days in, I feel so much better. I think it's helping.


----------



## Hope39

It doesn't wriggle away too much, very rare I lose contact it just kicks around alot when I'm on the monitor

It's been big quiet today, probably because I've had a steroid Injection so I'm gaving a ctg as I type this


----------



## ab75

Hope everything is ok Hope xx


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - glad the folate is making you feel better, hoping that means it is the answer :hugs:

Hope - hope your LO is ok and everything comes back normal on your CTG :hugs:

I had a growth scan today, despite the chart saying I'm on the 50th centile, the scan says below the 10th centile and looks like she's measuring 3 weeks behind. I'm very small so hoping she's just a small baby, everything else like movements, heartbeat, proportions and fluid was good, they also did a CTG. They did a growth scan chart with the measurements for my 18 and 20 week scans and they were all on the same (below 10th centile) curve, so it doesn't seem to have slowed down recently. I'm seeing consultant on weds, think they are going to rescan in two weeks.


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, thinking of you this week.


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-thinking of you and will be popping in for updates. I seem to remember you saying you were having that baby this week or early next week?

blue-Keep us posted but I'm hoping you are right and baby is just a teeny weeny baby, especially if all signs show baby has been measuring on that curve all along.


----------



## blueblue

Hope - hope everything is going ok :hugs:

Dairy - thanks. I have another couple of CTGs, then a scan to check the blood flow and fluid next week and another growth scan the week after. Hoping it will be ok, I'm really worried.


----------



## ginny83

Hope - thinking of you and sending all the positive vibes in the world!! can't wait to hear your good news about your little one's arrival :)


----------



## ab75

checking in to see if there are any Hope updates......


----------



## Hope39

Hi girls 

Just thought i would update you u that my team yellow bump became a bundle of blue joy :)

No name as yet but he arrived by c sect at 10.13am on Wednesday 9th September 

All a bit surreal still, never thought we would get there 

Xx


----------



## NDH

Congrats on your son! A little brother for Isaac to watch over. How are you both doing?


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Hope! So pleased to hear your news. Hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope, that's fantastic news! Looking forward to hearing all about him.


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Hope! Thats amazing. x


----------



## ab75

Huge congratulations to you and your OH Hope. Glad all is well with your baby boy :hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Hope, that is wonderful news, congratulations.


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations hope x


----------



## nessaw

Wonderful news.
Congratulations hope.x


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats Hope! :wohoo: I've been watching for updates and I'm so thrilled for you!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope! Congratulations!!! Tons of :hugs: and :flower: I kept thinking of these last few days. Can't wait to see a pic and you tell us his name. 

Afm: still stalking, though I haven't been on b&b that much lately. Days and weeks just fly by! Dd is 4 1/2 months already! I'm cherishing every moment I have with her and my 2 boys. They are besotted with her. Ds1 is just the perfect big bro to her, and ds2 too but in different ways. It's amazing seeing them. I wish them blessings to you all. xx


----------



## loeylo

Congrats hope.

I hope everyone else is doing well. Who's next? I'm getting huge now and she loves to kick my ribs. Still got 2 weeks left at work and her nursery still isn't done. Stress!


----------



## julesmw

So happy to get on here tonight and read such fantastic news! Congrats, Hope!!!


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Hope, that's wonderful news :). Can't wait for a photo!

Lee - I hope everything went well at your 12 week scan.

Loeylo - I think you may be next? Hope you are managing to get a rest.

The bump has had a CTG on Thursday and Friday, all ok, I have more next week and a scan to check blood flow and fluid. She's in position now, which is really helping as I can feel her movements more. After the next growth scan, if she hasn't grown in line with the curve, they are going to deliver her early.


----------



## blueblue

Ummi - forgot to say, glad you are getting on so well :)


----------



## loeylo

Mrs r is before me, but I haven't heard from her in a while! 

Blue - when is your next growth scan? You may en up going before me, I have a midwife appt on Wednesday and I'm hoping she is engaged - I'm having lots of shooting pains on my cervix so fingers crossed!


----------



## SweetV

Congrats Hope!!

Glad your scans went well Blue 

Loeylo - cervix pains sound like a good sign!


----------



## blueblue

I think Confuzion is due about now too? I think Mrs R was due about the 9th of September. GingerPanda has had her little girl at 36 weeks due to IUGR, there's a picture on the October Owls thread and she is the cutest baby :) . 

Loeylo - It does sound like LO is engaged, not long to go now!

My LO is head down now :). I have a blood flow and fluid scan this week, a growth scan next week and think they will monitor me by CTG twice a week too, going in tomorrow morning. If she hasn't grown at the same rate at the growth scan, they will deliver early, the consultant said they'd give me steroids to help her lungs. I can't wait until I know she is ok.


----------



## mowat

Amazing news Hope---so happy for you!


----------



## ab75

Confuzion had her little girl a couple of weeks ago xx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...g-our-rainbow-wonder-tot-88.html#post36121715


----------



## loeylo

It's so scary to think I might be next! 

Blue - glad they are keeping a close eye on you. Your lo would most likely be perfectly healthy if born now, it's so reassuring when we get to this stage. I won't feel safe until she is in my arms - I'm sure you feel the same!


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - I feel the same, I won't relax until she is here and I know she is ok. Monitoring today was fine x


----------



## loeylo

Glad everything was good! I haven't got any extra appointments now, seeing the midwife on Wednesday but no consultant etc. my own midwife is on holiday so it is another midwife so that's a pain as I really like my midwife and she understands my anxieties and things. 

Got a good part of the nursery done today, so feeling good emotionally but physically exhausted!


----------



## Hope39

Here is a pic of my little man (that still hasn't got a name)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Hope39

Not sure how it's ended up sideways x


----------



## hopeful23456

soooooo cute!! Hey - Dylan didn't have a name for a few days either. hard to choose a name!


----------



## loeylo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations, Hope! He's beautiful!


----------



## sportysgirl

So gorgeous Hope. X


----------



## SweetV

So cute! Congrats again!! DS didn't have a name for a few days either.


----------



## ab75

Aaawww Hope. He is gorgeous xx


----------



## mowat

Over the moon for you Hope! What a cutie!


----------



## blueblue

Hope, he's so cute! I'm so happy for you :) x

Loeylo - glad you are feeling good :). Hope the new midwife is nice tomorrow x


----------



## nessaw

Absolutely gorgeous hope.x


----------



## Mitchi

Amazing news Hope! I still pop by every now and again to see how everyone's doing and this was just lovely news to see! Gorgeous little boy too. Enjoy this precious time as you so deserve it. 

AFM: TTC number 2 at the mo and already another miscarriage and another ectopic to add to the list of failed pregnancies! Feeling positive though and hope to be back with you girls on here soon. 

Good luck to all those due soon!


----------



## dairymomma

Hope: he's adorable!

Mitchi-sorry to hear you've had a few more losses but glad you are still hopeful.


----------



## blueblue

Mitchi - sorry for your losses, hope you get your BFP soon x


----------



## ginny83

sorry to hear you've had more losses Mitchi :(

I'm also a bit of a sneaky stalker on here too :) and we might be trying again soon too....(feel slightly crazy wanting to try again!)


----------



## vietmamsie

Sorry, not on here much these days but wanted to say congrats to Hope! Wonderful news! So cute!


----------



## Mitchi

Ah thanks girls! Baby dust you too!


----------



## ab75

ginny83 said:


> sorry to hear you've had more losses Mitchi :(
> 
> I'm also a bit of a sneaky stalker on here too :) and we might be trying again soon too....(feel slightly crazy wanting to try again!)

Eeekkk good luck Ginny!! Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Chuffed to bits for you hope!! He's such a cutie!


----------



## dancareoi

Hope he his absolutely gorgeous


----------



## wookie130

ginny- My children are 17 months apart. By the time my daughter was 8 months old, I was pregnant with my son! :) It's a wonderful (and often difficult) age spread...but I think as they grow older, it will definitely pay off!


----------



## ginny83

Hope - not sure if I've mentioned it on here, but I'll say it again anyway. I'm just so happy for you. We've all had a tough journey to be a part of this group (and I know for some of you ladies you probably don't feel out of the woods just yet!), but what you had to go through breaks my heart. You are an amazing person to keep trying and I know you're already an amazing mummy xxx

Wookie - they look like great friends in your pic :) We'll see what happens - I would love to be so lucky again to have another one, but also feel so blessed with my little men. I think I'll always be crazy worried about pregnancy stuff now, but I guess actually making it through a rainbow pregnancy once I do feel a little more calmer about the thought of doing it again.


----------



## blueblue

Wookie - really cute photo :)


----------



## Hope39

Ginny - lovely words , thank you xx


----------



## Hope39

Girls - im a bit late posting this here as voting closes tonight but if any of you see this then please vote for Tasha - she has been shortlisted for an award, Inspirational Mother at the Butterfly Awards

Im sure you will all agree she is thoroughly deserving of this award

https://www.thebutterflyawards.com/index.php/voting/userprofile/NatashaAdams


----------



## loeylo

Submitted a well deserved vote! 

I'm now on twice weekly ctg's due to reduced movement. She's moved slightly down the centiles also, but not significantly enough to schedule induction just now.


----------



## blueblue

I missed the voting as it has already closed :( . I'm sitting here crying at Tasha's story.

Loeylo, hope everything goes well with the CTG's and she doesn't move down the centiles anymore. I think we'll both probably be induced?

Growth scan tomorrow, I feel bigger so I'm hoping LO is still growing. I've had acupuncture and I've put on a few pounds since, hoping it is helping.


----------



## ab75

Good luck loeylo and blue blue xx

sorry I missed the vote for Tasha xx


----------



## blueblue

Thanks ab.

Growth scan today went well, she's above the 10th centile and has put on 700g in weight too. It's more than I thought, hoping she will be ok now. I have weekly scans to check everything is ok x


----------



## loeylo

Blue - glad the growth scan went well. Also glad yet have a good plan in place. You are just shy of 37w now aren't you? Did they say how much she weighs? 

I ha the consultant appt today. He is happy to move to weekly ctg's but I will be getting my membranes sweeped whilst in as of Tuesday. Hoping that gets things moving as her head in engaged and I'm sure there is something happening to my cervix already as I have had period like pains and painful Braxton hicks. Here's hoping I have her by my due date!


----------



## SweetV

Glad the scan went well Blue 

Not long now loeylo!


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, I'm 37 weeks on Sunday. She weighs just over 5lb now. Good luck with the sweep, not long to go now, it sounds like she's getting ready! Glad they are looking after you.

Thanks Sweet, hope you are good x


----------



## blueblue

Doppler flow scan was all ok today, growth scan next week. Baby's head is now 1/5 engaged, they are going to do a sweep next week if growth scan on track or induce if she's slowed down again. Still feeling nervous, just want her to be here and to be ok.

Hope everyone is good x


----------



## loeylo

Glad things are going well Blue. It is so nerve wracking! 

My babies head is also 1/5 engaged, I had an internal examination yesterday at 38 weeks exactly, my cervix got a bishop score of 4 which means it still isn't favourable but it's getting there. Her ctg was amazing but as my cervix was still closed they couldn't do a sweep. They hoped prodding my cervix might make something happen but no such luck unfortunately! I was having some pretty intense painful tightenings during my ctg so she thinks things are beginning to move! 

Got another ctg next Tuesday and they will try for a sweep then too. Here's hoping it works! 

I had my second baby shower at the weekend and it was great. I'm all sorted now, just waiting on baby!


----------



## blueblue

It is so nerve wracking, I haven't been around many friends and family as everyone is very excited but until I have her and see she is ok, I can't believe it will happen. 

Glad the CTG was good, hope she gets a wiggle on soon, I don't know if you have the same but it seems to stop and start? I keep getting period-like pains which come and go and I'm nesting like crazy. She was quiet this morning but finally had a good wiggle, thought I was going to have to go to triage again. 

Glad you have everything sorted, which Angelcare monitor did you get? We're thinking of getting the 701. I feel nervous about buying things since the growth scans, but know I need to x


----------



## Hope39

Blue blue I bought a lot of Oscar things once he was born, he was 2 weeks old when we got his pushchair . I ordered loads of stuff online whilst I was in hospital with him 

I still haven't ordered his angel monitor yet, can't decide which one i want ,
Lol

Xx


----------



## loeylo

Blue - I'm not sure what one we had as we got it second hand. It has the sensor pad which they lie on, the parent unit and the actual monitor. It shows the temperature and stuff? I have the box but I can't reach it. 

Hope you are well.

Afm, 39+1 today. I had an attempted sweep at 38w exactly, cervix was soft and thinning but still posterior and closed. She gave it a good prod and tried her hardest to dilate me but no luck. He tried again yesterday and there was absolutely no progress! Had the consultant today who wants me to have a growth scan tomorrow, another ctg tomorrow also (I have been having them weekly) and then I need to go o the bigger hospital on Tuesday for a ctg and internal with view of induction either there and then or allowing me to go to next Friday (40+3) at the latest. I don't know what to do!

Any progress your end??


----------



## ab75

I keep checking for updates on blue blue and loeylo! Good luck ladies.

Hope, I like the name Oscar. Hope you and your little man are both well xx


----------



## NDH

17 weeks today! I felt kicks from the outside for the first time two nights ago after not feeling much movement for a week.

Finally working up the courage to go public and we took some announcement photos on the weekend.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/this%20one_zps0dt0pioc.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/or%20this%20one_zps3o0ljymg.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image4_zps3u9i3izn.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image5_zpsbka9pahq.jpg


----------



## wookie130

NDH- I love the pictures! Beautiful! Congratulations on your pregnancy thus far...looks like all is well at the moment! :)

Blue- Baby yet? I'm stalking this thread for you!

Loeylo- It sounds like you inherited an Angelcare monitor. I used one with my daughter, Hannah, when she was a baby. I loved it. The only thing I didn't love too much, was when she rolled off the sensor pad, because it will set the alarm off at times, and give everyone a near-heart attack!!! LOL! However, it was definitely peace-of-mind from a SIDS standpoint...I love that it monitors breathing and movements, and you'll be able to hear EVERYTHING baby does. We loved ours! We coslept with my son, so a monitor wasn't necessary.


----------



## blueblue

Hope everyone is ok.

A week ago today I went into triage as I wasn't feeling her move quite as much as normal, I've had a few episodes of reduced movement where everything was ok but I wanted to check and had a feeling something was not right, I'd had a couple of nights where I didn't feel her much at all during the night.

Little Blue's heartrate kept temporarily dropping to 100/90 on the CTG, then going back up to normal. The hospital decided to start induction that evening as the front of the cervix started opening and they were concerned about the reduced movements, things moved really fast. They thought it would take a couple of days but the first stage worked too quickly and I was getting more than 3 contractions in 10 mins, her heartrate kept dipping more often when they put me on the CTG. They decided to send me to delivery to break my waters as I was 2/3cm dilated after a couple of hours. When I got to delivery they decided to do a emergency c-section, she then had a prolonged decelleration of heartrate and the alarm started going off, they gave me a spinal block but it didn't work quickly enough so they did a general as they couldn't wait another minute. She had the cord around her neck and as she dropped down it had been putting her into distress.

Little Blue made it, she's on the mend now after several days in the neo natal unit and we are all home. She's so tiny she is pretty confused about feeding, only 5lbs but she's so beautiful and I feel like the luckiest woman in the world. I really think she wouldn't have made it if I hadn't had gone in that day. Tasha, I cannot thank you enough for sharing your story about Orion, I really think that without that and the sticky post about the importance of checking for reduced movement where the OP went in for reduced movement and ended up with a crash section as her LO's heartrate was 60, I wouldn't have been so vigilant and she wouldn't be here today. I read my notes today and it says section due to immediate threat to life of woman or fetus, it really makes me realise how serious things got.

Thank you so much for all of your support ladies, I couldn't have got through PARL without you!

NDH - congratulations! Lovely family photos :)

Hope - Oscar is a lovely name :). we got the angelcare 701 in the end.

Loeylo - hope everything is good with you


----------



## Squig34

Blue - congratulations on your little girl! So glad to hear that Little Blue made it through all the distress & trauma. Looking forward to hearing what you call her :)

Lovely pics NDH.


----------



## heart tree

Blue, just wanted to say that your story took my breath away. I'm so glad to hear she is thriving now. I started this thread 3.5 years ago so I could get through my anxious filled pregnancy with friends who felt the same. I'm so thrilled you found this thread, met other ladies and in essence saved your rainbow's life from the connections you made here. What a blessing. I had a 5 lb 2 oz girl and I will tell you that as a 3 year old, she is now in the 97th percentile for height. It took her a while to catch up and she was confused with eating as she was a 34 week preemie, but it will all come together. Massive congrats to you and yours. My girl was also my 5th pregnancy after four losses. Here's to number 5!


----------



## SweetV

Blue - Congrats on your new addition!! I'm sorry her entrance wasn't the easiest and good for you for listening to your instincts. I hope feeding becomes easier as time goes on.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations blue. Glad you trusted your instincts xx


----------



## loeylo

Wow blue that is super scary but glad you are both doing better now!! 

I am hopefully going to be induced on Tuesday. My back is agony and she is giving me really painful jabs so I don't know if things are happening or if it is just a coincidence.


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations blue. Am so glad you are both OK. X


----------



## NDH

Good gor you for trusting your instincts Blue and congrats on your baby girl. glad you are both home snd doing well.


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow blue, I'm so glad that you trusted your instincts and your little girl is here safe and sound. I'm really glad that Orion helped you and your little rainbow.
I'm having an emotional sort of day (hope nominated me for an award and o was short listed, tonight is the award ceremony) and now I've started crying again, so happy for you. Much love to you x


----------



## loeylo

Good luck for tonight Tasha, well deserved!! X


----------



## nessaw

Good luck tasha.x


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Blue! So happy you trusted your instincts too

Tasha- good luck!!!


----------



## blueblue

Thank you ladies :). You have all been amazing! I'm crying again now, I've been doing that a lot the last few days, I can't believe she's here and ok. She's lost a little weight after day 5, we have midwife tomorrow to check how she's getting on. We have called her Ellie, when I work out how to put a pic on I will. Tasha, good luck for the awards ceremony :). Loeylo - good luck for your induction x


----------



## wookie130

Congrats on your little fighter Ellie, Blue. Sounds like she had quite a dramatic entrance into the world...it sounds like your medical team was on top of everything, and acted swiftly, and appropriately. Thank goodness for those gut feelings, too, eh? Again, well done to you both. I hope you have a speedy recovery. My first c-section was rough, and my second (only 17 months later) was a breeze!

Tasha! Wow! Congrats on the award!

Hope - I forgot to mention to you earlier that I have an Oscar too! My son is nearly 14 months old. I love that name. Such a classic strong name for a boy! <3

Loeylo- Good luck! Keep us posted on Tuesday!


----------



## loeylo

So yesterday I had a ctg which was good but they decided to induce me today anyway. Leaving for hospital in the next half hour or so, my next post should be a birth announcement. Never thought I'd get here!


----------



## ab75

Good luck loeylo. looking forward to hearing your update xx


----------



## nessaw

Good luck loeylo.x


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - good luck for your induction, looking forward to your announcement :). 

Thanks Wookie and everyone else :). She isn't gaining weight quick enough but the midwives are looking after us. She's struggling to breastfeed as she's so tiny. We'll get there in the end, I'm just so happy she is here and doing ok. x


----------



## SweetV

All the best for today!!


----------



## Hope39

Blue blue - I struggled with Oscar weight , he lost 14% by day 5 and we ended up in children's a&e. he was so tiny (5lb 12) and couldn't latch to my breast 

I ended up pumping and bottle feeding him for 3 weeks and then we Finally managed to get him to latch. It was so painful but I persevered and he has boobs all the time now apart from once a day where he still has a bottle so that my OH can feed him 

I've been able to leave him for 6 hours today and took my
Pumping machine with him, we have a freezer full of breast milk so he had that today whilst I was out 

What did Ellie weigh?

Good luck loeylo, I look forward to hearing your little one has arrived safely 

Xx


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Induction went a bit crazy and I ended up contracting virtually non stop, they had to remove the pessary and then her heart began to decelerate when I contracted so I had an emergency c section at 4am. She's perfectly fine now, as am I, just really tired and sore as I haven't slept more than 4 hours in total over 2 days.


----------



## SweetV

Congrats on her safe arrival!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Loeylo, glad your little girl is here safely despite all that! Have you decided what to call her yet?


----------



## ab75

Congratulations loeylo,glad you are both well now xx


----------



## nessaw

Congrats loeylo.x. x


----------



## ginny83

congrats Loeylo!! lovely to hear of another rainbow xx


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Loeylo, that's what happened to me too with the induction, it worked too well, glad you are both ok. Hope you are managing to have a rest now, it's tough with so little sleep. Hope you get to go home soon and enjoy your rainbow :) x


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies. I am feeling a good bit better, she's doing great and feeding like a champ! She was 7lb exactly. 

She is called Gracie, and she is lovely (I may be bias) - might post a wee pic later!


----------



## blueblue

That's great :). Make sure you get a rest to help you recover. Lovely name, looking forward to the picture x


----------



## wookie130

Awww, congrats on your precious girl, Gracie, Loeylo! Rainbows everywhere! I love it! <3


----------



## loeylo

It has been rainbowtastic around here lately! 

To make it more lovely, the midwife who discharged me knew me from EPAS and she treated me through my second miscarriage and my ectopic, and she came to see me after being discharged from EPAS care at 10 weeks with Gracie. She remembered me, and I was able to properly thank her as it was her who advised me off the book about baby aspirin etc. 

Sitting here in agony from my incision and my milk has come in so I have cabbage leaves down my top, I haven't even cleaned my teeth yet today but it is all so totally worth it for the precious little bundle who is sitting in her baby rocker sleeping :)

For anyone reading still waitin on their rainbows, hang in there. I honestly never thought I would make it this far, but she is here and she is perfect.


----------



## wookie130

Hope your c-section ouchie starts feeling better soon...my first c-section was a rough recovery. I found the second c-section, less than 17 months after my first, was an absolute breeze, for whatever reason.

It's amazing what we go through to have these precious rainbows. It IS worth every pain, tear, and beyond. <3


----------



## blueblue

Aw Loeylo, glad you are enjoying your little rainbow :). It's lovely when you have the midwives you have seen before, one of mine did my booking appointment for my last pregnancy and I can see she's so happy everything worked out this time, she's being really supportive. 

Make sure you really look after your c-section scar, I followed the instructions from the hospital about cleaning with shower but I didn't air it enough as I was so busy and should've looked up better cleaning advice too, it has got infected - on antibiotics now, feeling bit crappy and my LO can't have my expressed milk whilst I'm on them as it's giving her a bad tummy and she can't afford to lose any weight as she's tiny x


----------



## loeylo

Oh dear blueblue that's my biggest fear :( 

I still have my dressing on (removing it tomorrow) but I am mega scared of infection. There is some slight staining on my dressing but the midwife says this is okay. I'm just really nervous. 

How is the wee one doing now?


----------



## wookie130

I never had any issues with infection with my c-section scar, either time. I didn't use a mesh shower pouf sponge thing on it...I just let the soap or lather from the shower just run down over it, and after a few days, I'd just lightly wash it with my hand with some soap in the shower. Always use a clean towel to dry off with...change your towel every day during the healing process, and just gently pat the surgical area dry. Keep all elastic waistbands off of it, and make sure clothing is breathable, and allows for good airflow to your scar. If you're having a lot of pain, a high-waisted panty that hugs your scar can provide relief, and it's safe, as long as they're clean, and your scar is kept clean underneath. There are special panties designed for c-section recovery, but they're kind of pricey, and if you can find some that are high-waisted with a snug tummy-control panel, that's usually a good and cheaper option.

If you're doing lots of skin to skin with your baby, just make sure that baby is kept off your incision area. I found the Boppy pillow to be awesome for this...supportive for nursing baby, and also for keeping baby off your ouchie site. :)

Try your best to not have to go up long flights of stairs, and absolutely do NOT vacuum or do other strenuous housework...recruit someone to help you do that stuff for you while you heal, or let the house stuff slide. It is NOT worth screwing up your recovery, and landing back in the hospital.

Blue, are you being given donor milk while you can't express, or do you have a freezer stash you're going through right now? If not, are you supplementing with formula?


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for that! I have never had surgery before so it's all a bit alien to me. 

Physically in doing okay, I can get out of bed fine but my oh still helps me. Luckily he has a decent amount of time off.

We took her out for the first time yesterday, just a quick walk round the block, and it wasn't too bad. I am gonna go nip into the shops for better pants as none of mines are any good. My oh bought some in a size up from pre pregnancy size and I can't even get them beyond my hips which is depressing - considering I wore normal sized pants throughout my pregnancy. We cut off the waistband but I'm gonna try different ones as they still roll down. 

Good tip about the towels! I'm gonna maybe buy some smaller ones as I only have massive bath sheets just now an they take ages to dry, can't imagine having to take a clean one every day haha!


----------



## mowat

Congrats Loeylo! I had pant issues after my c-section too. Maternity pants were too big and regular pants just hit me on the scar. Finally found some exercise pants with a draw string that were alright until I could wear my regular clothes again. 

Enjoy your little baby!


----------



## blueblue

I have enormous pants for my scar, they are really helping. Please take it easy, I didn't (mostly as I couldn't, I was walking over to Neo Natal to see her day and night the day after surgery), I think that's partly why it didn't heal. It started when I had the stitches out, so be extra careful then but I'm sure you'll be ok :). 

Wookie, I'm using formula at the moment, previously I was expressing (I'm currenly expressing but not giving it to her to keep my supply going) and topping up with formula as my milk is delayed, I'm hoping to go back to the expressed milk in the next couple of days when the antibiotics are out of my system. I'm wondering if LO wouldn't breastfeed at the start due to the milk not coming through too. x


----------



## loeylo

I got my dressing and staples removed today, the midwife is really happy with it so far. Still not looked but my oh has and he claims you can hardly see it. 

Blue hopefully you will be able to breastfeed your baby again soon, I wish I had tried to bf but I was so out of it I didnt trust myself to hold her until hours later, by that point she had already been bottle fed and I was too sore to hold her properly as I could only have paracetamol and ibuprofen for pain relief.


----------



## dairymomma

Congratulations on the new babies Loeylo and Blue! (can't remember if I said that before or not....) Love Rainbow baby news on here.

AFM-Still wtt but my AF is all screwed up and I'm really struggling with baby fever atm. I know logically my mental and physical health take priority and I don't want to try again until I've had some time to get my folate levels back up but baby news is everywhere on FB and in real life and jealousy is an awful thing. Also, we just found out that while I'm homozygous for MTHFR C677T, DH is homozygous for MTHFR A1298 so we're trying to figure out what this means for our chances of another successful pregnancy. But I'm spending time doing my research and focusing on the upcoming holidays and once this winter rolls around, it won't be much longer before we can possibly start TTC again.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy, thank you :). Hope the winter goes quickly for you, if your OH is MTHFR does he have to take folate too? Sorry the baby news is everywhere, fb etc is really hard to deal with.

Loeylo, glad your scar is getting better :) . Bf is hard, I'm expressing and using formula to top up but she really doesn't like bf and gets either grumpy or sleepy. She's thriving at the moment and putting on weight so think I need to stop beating myself up about it. I think you can restart it but it can be difficult x

Just realised it's October 22 today, this day last year I had an 8 week scan and we saw a heartbeat and some development, the baby died the next day and we found out at 10 weeks. Can't believe I'm holding our rainbow a year later x


----------



## dairymomma

Blue-from what I understand, he does not need the folate. I have the C677T mutation while he has the A1298 mutation and they affect the body differently. I'm still learning about both but I do know our mutations aren't the same and he likely doesn't need the extra folate. We had the test done on our own so no dr was involved hence my lack of knowledge right now.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy, hope you get some guidance soon x


----------



## Hope39

loeylo said:


> I got my dressing and staples removed today, the midwife is really happy with it so far. Still not looked but my oh has and he claims you can hardly see it.
> 
> Blue hopefully you will be able to breastfeed your baby again soon, I wish I had tried to bf but I was so out of it I didnt trust myself to hold her until hours later, by that point she had already been bottle fed and I was too sore to hold her properly as I could only have paracetamol and ibuprofen for pain relief.

Do they still staple? Ouchie. Both my c sects have been dissolvable stiches

You could have still breastfed hun, Oscar didn't latch till he was 2.5weeks old, he had a bottle up to when he latched . In hospital he just gad colostrum from a beaker

Xx


----------



## loeylo

Yes, my surgeon was quite old fashioned and apparently always staples, the other ladies in my ward all had dissolvable stitches - although all the midwives have told me that apparently a stapled incision is neater when it heals so we will see. 

I wish I had tried harder with the breastfeeding but at least she is feeding well on formula (she's on 120ml every 4-6 hours!!)


----------



## NDH

Blue Oct 22 was a significant date for me too, as it was the due date of my 3rd angel baby. Was a very bittersweet day for me, and I ended up finally going public with my pregnancy that day. Only immediate family and a few friends had known up to that point. 
This was our announcement video.
 https://youtube.com/watch?v=4h5ENxeOoL8
Gah I don't know how to make it display the URL so you can at least redirect to YouTube since the video doesn't like to embed for some reason.
https:// youtube .com/watch ?v=4h5ENxeOoL8

Try removing the spaces and see if that works.


----------



## DSemcho

Hey how is everyone doing???


----------



## blueblue

NDH, that's so lovely, I'm in tears again. x

Hope, I had stitches too, the scar only started to get infected when they came out. Glad you got Oscar to latch :). I don't think Ellie is latching properly, we tried today and she stayed on for 30 mins, the first time she has stayed on this long since we had her 3 weeks ago, but then she was hungry for her bottle feed and didn't have much less than normal 

D - how are you? Hope you are enjoying your little rainbow. Mine is 3 weeks old now and I'm still in shock x


----------



## wookie130

Nothing wrong w/supplementing when necessary, gals. I have two highly intelligent children that were formula-fed...and they are healthy, happy, beautiful kiddos who are both very bonded to me :) <3 Feed & love that baby in the way that you can - really, that is all that matters!

Both of my c-sections used dissolving stitches also...I was very relieved to not have to have any staples removed. My scar is nearly invisible, also.

Dairy, I've had baby fever off and on, but I think we're going to stick to the two kiddos we've been blessed with. Financially it wouldn't make sense to bring a third into it, and logistically it changes most everything for us...so, we're going to remain a family of four! Best of luck to you while you get everything figured out!


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie-Baby fever left the house around the same time AF arrived so I'm thinking it was hormone induced. Now I'm on the opposite end of things and the idea of another pregnancy has me shaking. :dohh: But I'm not making any decisions as yet because we have a few more months of wtt first. I will say that if we choose to stop ttc now, I am okay with it.We've been more than blessed with my 3 rainbows and we've always kept adoption as an option too. 

Blue-supplementing or breastfeeding, your LO is eating and that's the important thing. I've had supply issues with all three of my kids and nursing just hasn't worked out for me as a result no matter what I've tried. (And I've tried it all...:dohh:) Don't beat yourself up for it and enjoy the fact that DH can help with feedings. Not so easy for _him_ to pop out a boob, eh? :winkwink:

D-how's things going? Hope all is well with you and your little family.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks Wookie and Dairy. I'm going to carry on expressing and topping up with formula for now, then see how I get on. The problem with expressing is I haven't had as much time with her as I would've liked, but I think I'm over the worst now so will give a go for a while at least. 

Dairy, glad the baby fever has left the house and it's a little bit easier for you. Hope it continues to get easier x


----------



## mowat

My twin boy didn't figure out breastfeeding until he was around 4 weeks old. I tried on and off and then one day he got it! Fortunately his twin sister had kept my supply going! Now they're both great with bottles and boobs.


----------



## blueblue

that's great mowat :). Over here we are always told that we shouldn't use a bottle as it will stop the baby breastfeeding, this isn't really the case, even my little one went on the other night (I don't think she was latched properly, but she's still trying) after a while of not trying to bf. I think this backfires as we then sometimes think it stops us breastfeeding. Ironically, the hospital cup fed little one in neo natal and suggested I did it on postnatal (they prefer this to bottle to help breastfeeding), I think this has actually made her a really quick feeder who can finish her bottle in about ten mins


----------



## Hope39

blueblue said:


> that's great mowat :). Over here we are always told that we shouldn't use a bottle as it will stop the baby breastfeeding, this isn't really the case, even my little one went on the other night (I don't think she was latched properly, but she's still trying) after a while of not trying to bf. I think this backfires as we then sometimes think it stops us breastfeeding. Ironically, the hospital cup fed little one in neo natal and suggested I did it on postnatal (they prefer this to bottle to help breastfeeding), I think this has actually made her a really quick feeder who can finish her bottle in about ten mins

Cup feeding is ridiculous, I did it with Oscar and he lost so much weight we ended up in a&e on day 5

x


----------



## wookie130

Ugh, I hated the dreaded SPOON when we were trying to breastfeed Hannah. Ummm...yeah right. That was a nightmare.


----------



## blueblue

Neo natal told me they didn't let parents cup feed due to the risk of aspiration, then postnatal told me to do it, I didn't feel happy with trying. Hope Oscar is doing well now Hope, did he lose weight due to the milk going everywhere? Really struggling with expressing, want to spend all my time with her but have to spend so much expressing and still not getting enough milk for her x


----------



## Hope39

blueblue said:


> Neo natal told me they didn't let parents cup feed due to the risk of aspiration, then postnatal told me to do it, I didn't feel happy with trying. Hope Oscar is doing well now Hope, did he lose weight due to the milk going everywhere? Really struggling with expressing, want to spend all my time with her but have to spend so much expressing and still not getting enough milk for her x

He is doing fab now, he is gaining about 10oz a week. His birthweigh was 5lb12oz, he then went down to 5lb and at last weeks weigh in (6weeks old) he was 8lb 2oz

He lost weight because he couldnt latch properly and i had nothing to express my milk off with (i had ordered a medela which hadnt arrived). I never thought to go buy a hand pump :wacko: When we went to a&e on day 5 my milk had come in and i expressed over 300ml and then my pump arrived the next day. I was expressing around 150-200 ml at each feed so we have stacks of milk in the freezer :wacko:

Not sure if we will end up using the milk in the freezer though because i have cut out dairy now. He did a lot of grunting, groanig and straining for weeks so has given himself a hernia that needs operating on within the next week or so. We arent sure what was causing him an upset tummy so i have cut out dairy and we have been giving him colief (lactase enzymes) since saturday and he is like a new child :happydance: he is only waking once in the night for a feed as opposed to grunting all night and keeping me awake 

Im dreading his operation, he is so small to be put to sleep but i know he will be better for it

xx


----------



## blueblue

Glad Oscar is doing well now, that's a great weight gain, sorry he has to have his operation but it will make him better. 

Glad you know what was causing his bad tummy and he is feeling a lot better. The breast pump drought is a nightmare, I only had a hand one (which didn't work for me...) the night after getting home and had to hand express through the night until I rented a Medela the next day. Glad it's going well for you now :). Milk still only at 50-70ml every two to four hours, think it's still delayed x


----------



## Hope39

I think my supply is a bit all over the place, my oh took the Medela to pieces to clean and now it doesn't work with the batteries. Some days I've had to leave house for 6 hours aNd can't pump. He them went through a phase of letting me sleep through the night so again I didn't pump for 6 hours 

I just pump once a day now and put in freezer for when im out x


----------



## hopeful23456

just a tip on medela electric pumps, change the little thin white round rubber piece every few weeks or so, it makes the pump work so much better, can't remember what that thing is called!


----------



## blueblue

Hope, hope it is getting easier and that the Medela works again.

Hopeful, do you mean the white bit attached to yellow plastic bit that goes into the bottles?


----------



## dairymomma

Blue-on my medela, there was a little white flapper deal on that little yellow thing that stuck into the bottle. I think that's what she is referring to. It wears out after a while and replacing it should help some. 

Hope-if your machine is new, it may still be under warranty so I'd contact Medela about your pump not working correctly. They may be able to troubleshoot over the phone or you could send it in for repairs.


----------



## hopeful23456

It's called the membrane! The more I changed mine the better it was (2-3 weeks) but I exclusively pumped too so that pump was going a lot. 

https://m.target.com/p/medela-6pk-m...gclid=CJSD7Izh7MgCFY0AaQodIHwB9A&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Hope39

Dairy it's not new, it was second hand which is why we took it to pieces complety and anti bacterial it :) 

Thanks for the tip hopeful, I have some spare here

Xx


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> blueblue said:
> 
> 
> Neo natal told me they didn't let parents cup feed due to the risk of aspiration, then postnatal told me to do it, I didn't feel happy with trying. Hope Oscar is doing well now Hope, did he lose weight due to the milk going everywhere? Really struggling with expressing, want to spend all my time with her but have to spend so much expressing and still not getting enough milk for her x
> 
> He is doing fab now, he is gaining about 10oz a week. His birthweigh was 5lb12oz, he then went down to 5lb and at last weeks weigh in (6weeks old) he was 8lb 2oz
> 
> He lost weight because he couldnt latch properly and i had nothing to express my milk off with (i had ordered a medela which hadnt arrived). I never thought to go buy a hand pump :wacko: When we went to a&e on day 5 my milk had come in and i expressed over 300ml and then my pump arrived the next day. I was expressing around 150-200 ml at each feed so we have stacks of milk in the freezer :wacko:
> 
> Not sure if we will end up using the milk in the freezer though because i have cut out dairy now. He did a lot of grunting, groanig and straining for weeks so has given himself a hernia that needs operating on within the next week or so. We arent sure what was causing him an upset tummy so i have cut out dairy and we have been giving him colief (lactase enzymes) since saturday and he is like a new child :happydance: he is only waking once in the night for a feed as opposed to grunting all night and keeping me awake
> 
> Im dreading his operation, he is so small to be put to sleep but i know he will be better for it
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hope, my eldest had hernias. Hs first one was scary, because it used to pop out when he got distressed. He was 7 months old when he had his first operation.

It was done under general anaesthetic. I have to be honest and say, for us, it wasn't a very pleasant experience, but it didn't take long and he was out the same day.

6 months later he had another operation on the other side.

Both operations were successful and he's never had a problem since.


----------



## Hope39

dancareoi said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blueblue said:
> 
> 
> Neo natal told me they didn't let parents cup feed due to the risk of aspiration, then postnatal told me to do it, I didn't feel happy with trying. Hope Oscar is doing well now Hope, did he lose weight due to the milk going everywhere? Really struggling with expressing, want to spend all my time with her but have to spend so much expressing and still not getting enough milk for her x
> 
> He is doing fab now, he is gaining about 10oz a week. His birthweigh was 5lb12oz, he then went down to 5lb and at last weeks weigh in (6weeks old) he was 8lb 2oz
> 
> He lost weight because he couldnt latch properly and i had nothing to express my milk off with (i had ordered a medela which hadnt arrived). I never thought to go buy a hand pump :wacko: When we went to a&e on day 5 my milk had come in and i expressed over 300ml and then my pump arrived the next day. I was expressing around 150-200 ml at each feed so we have stacks of milk in the freezer :wacko:
> 
> Not sure if we will end up using the milk in the freezer though because i have cut out dairy now. He did a lot of grunting, groanig and straining for weeks so has given himself a hernia that needs operating on within the next week or so. We arent sure what was causing him an upset tummy so i have cut out dairy and we have been giving him colief (lactase enzymes) since saturday and he is like a new child :happydance: he is only waking once in the night for a feed as opposed to grunting all night and keeping me awake
> 
> Im dreading his operation, he is so small to be put to sleep but i know he will be better for it
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hope, my eldest had hernias. Hs first one was scary, because it used to pop out when he got distressed. He was 7 months old when he had his first operation.
> 
> It was done under general anaesthetic. I have to be honest and say, for us, it wasn't a very pleasant experience, but it didn't take long and he was out the same day.
> 
> 6 months later he had another operation on the other side.
> 
> Both operations were successful and he's never had a problem since.Click to expand...

Oscars pops out about 20 times a day :growlmad: his operation is supposed to be Tuesday but he has a really bad cold

The hernia is causing him a lot of discomfort, he not a happy little man at all at the moment and its heartbreaking, he is very distressed 

When you say it wasn't pleasant, do you just mean because he was put to sleep and it was upsetting? 

What was your little boy like after the op? Was he in much pain 

Xx


----------



## blueblue

Hopeful, Dairy - thanks, I will get some and try replacing them. Hopeful, did you find exclusively pumping really difficult? Ellie still won't latch, her mouth is too small I think x

Hope - sorry Oscar is going through so much, I hope he is well enough to have his operation soon. Sorry you have to go through such a worrying time :( x


----------



## hopeful23456

Exclusively pumping was difficult as I had little help with the babies and after 12 weeks I worked full time too. pumping every 3-4 hours is tough


----------



## ginny83

exclusively pumping is such hard work! I did it for around 10-12 weeks with DS1 and even though I was still making milk, I just found it so exhausting. I read about someone who did it for 12 months - amazing mum!


----------



## ginny83

Well I'm back in this group for the next 8 months or so I hope!!

Got this today :) Super excited and of course super cautious. 

https://i64.tinypic.com/2diemv4.jpg


----------



## blueblue

Ginny, congratulations! x

Hopeful, Ginny - pumping is so hard, I'm starting to wind it up now as I feel I'm missing out on time with LO and it's been so hard to have her, I want to treasure every moment. I'm still trying to bf her (topping up with bottles) but she doesn't feed well as she falls asleep so I think my milk will fail in the end


----------



## Hope39

Ooh ginny, you surprised me with that :)

Exclusively pumping is hard, I did it for 2.5 weeks and just seemed like I fed Oscar then pumped all day

Afm, Oscar has had his operation, I was a very good mummy and didn't cry when they took him off me but an hour later my mental state started to deteriorate rapidly. I began clock watching and after 1.5 hours I started to think the worse , I was sure they would have called me to recovery by then. After 2 hours I got the children's ward to ring and it turns out Oscar was very sleepy, they couldn't wake him up enough. Eventually we got called to go see him, he slept most of the day and came to life at about 10pm. We had a rough night in the hospital, he was unsettled and lots of children crying but thankfully got discharged at 8.30 in the morning . I was shattered as I had been up at 4 the day of his op

He doesn't seem to be In too much pain but has been really unsettled at night, still grunting a lot 

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Ginny-congrats! Wow! FX it's a very uneventful pregnancy.

Blue-don't beat yourself up about pumping/nursing. It's not an easy thing to do for some of us. I've never made it more than 6 months and it's gotten less with each baby. It's hard not to feel like you failed somehow but your baby is eating and you've gotten this far so good for you!

Hope-good to hear that Oscar came through his surgery pretty well and I hope the fussiness eases quickly.


----------



## loeylo

Congrats Ginny, lovely news! 

Glad everything went well with the op Hope! 

Afm- Gracie was 7lb at birth and was weighed at 20 days old and is up to 8lb6. We have the GP on Monday as she has weird breathing and I'm a bit worried about it. My OH thinks I'm paranoid though!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ginny.x


----------



## Madrid98

Hi ladies! It's been such a long time since I posted here and on baby and bump in general. So happy to see how this thread keeps going with so many rainbows!

I'm pregnant again so I've decided to join you all again in our journeys. I'm just over 6 weeks and haven't had a scan and I don't think I'll get one until the 12 weeks one if I get that far. I'm back with the Fragmin and baby aspirin from 4 weeks and hoping all will be well with the baby. 

Looking forward to get to know the new ones and to catch with the oldies like myself :winkwink:


----------



## ab75

Wow Ginny!!! Congratulations. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Congratulations Madrid, hope you also have a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Glad Oscar is on the mend Hope xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats ginny! I just saw your post! How exciting!!


----------



## ginny83

thanks ladies and congrats to you too Madrid - it was a bit of a shock that it happened this month. My first month on steroids with B threw my ovulation out of whack so I wasn't really expecting to be able to catch it. 

Fingers crossed 2015 is just my luckiest year ever and this is the start of bringing home another healthy little bundle! Will be thinking positive thoughts when I do my first clexane injection tonight!


----------



## wookie130

Madrid, OMG! Congratulations! And to you as well, ginny!


----------



## Hope39

loeylo said:


> Congrats Ginny, lovely news!
> 
> Glad everything went well with the op Hope!
> 
> Afm- Gracie was 7lb at birth and was weighed at 20 days old and is up to 8lb6. We have the GP on Monday as she has weird breathing and I'm a bit worried about it. My OH thinks I'm paranoid though!

How is her breathing weird hun x


----------



## loeylo

Hope39 said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Ginny, lovely news!
> 
> Glad everything went well with the op Hope!
> 
> Afm- Gracie was 7lb at birth and was weighed at 20 days old and is up to 8lb6. We have the GP on Monday as she has weird breathing and I'm a bit worried about it. My OH thinks I'm paranoid though!
> 
> How is her breathing weird hun xClick to expand...

She pants really hard sometimes, her abdomen rises really hard and she breathes much faster than normal. She also sounds really mucous-y. I thought I was being paranoid but even all four of her grandparents, both her aunts and several of my friends have commented on it. My cousin had a lot of breathing problems which started when he was a few weeks old and her breathing is apparently the same as his. He was in hospital for a long time and had to wear a breathing monitor until he was older, so it worries me a bit.


----------



## loeylo

Just realised that she was born on pregnancy and infant loss rememberance day. I normally light a candle for each of my angels that night but now I will be lighting birthday candles then too! 

I think her being born on that day is a nice tribute to her older siblings!


----------



## blueblue

hope, glad the operation went well, hope Oscar recovers soon and feels much betterx

Madrid, congratulations x

Loeylo, hope everything is ok with Gracie re: the breathing. Glad her weight gain is good :). I know it's worrying :(. Ellie had a heart murmur at birth and we have a hospital apt for it in a few weeks, they weren't that worried as they thought it was due to her small size and would correct itself, but I'm still really worried x

Thanks Hope and Dairy. I'm down to 4 pumps per day as I'm stopping and feeling much better, I even got to leave the house with her to socialise yesterday :).


----------



## petitpas

Lo, weird breathing needs to be checked out but isn't always bad. A was making effort grunts when exhaling. She was kept in after birth and treated just in case she had a chest infection but finally she was diagnosed with laryngomalacia, a floppy larynx. She was an incredibly noisy sleeper and had me quite worried sometimes but all in all she was ok. We ended up putting her on her side to sleep as it made the breathing easier (health visitor agreed) and that was it pretty much. No follow ups and I think she has pretty much grown out of it now. 

Hopefully, your little one's diagnosis is as mild as A's :kiss:


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo, hope everything went ok with Gracie's doctors appointment on Monday x


----------



## loeylo

Blue - hope Ellie's appointment goes well. I recently found out I have a heart murmur, it has never caused me any problems and it was only discovered due to me having unrelated issues! 

Petitpas - I did suspect the same actually, however I watched videos online and Gracie's breathing is different than the floppy larynx thing. Hers is more that she is struggling to breathe. It seems to be settling and my angelcare monitor is reassuring! 

Gracie's appointment went fine, they listened and her chest and heart are clear but they have referred us to the paediatrician to get her checked - her appointment is the 23rd of December so hopefully I will get some reassurance.

I have my 6 week check up this week and I am going to mention the possibility of PND to the GP. I feel so ashamed to admit it!


----------



## Tasha

Congrats Madrid.

Ginny congrats to you, although I've already said that.

Loey don't feel ashamed. It is a chemical imbalance that you can't control.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you Loeylo. Glad Gracie's apt went well, hope everything is fine at her apt in December. You've been through a lot, I did read somewhere (I can't remember where) that having a history of rmc can raise the risk of pnd. Please don't feel ashamed, there's a huge hormone shift after you've had a baby. I hope the GP is really helpful. I started to feel really down due to the expressing and had to cut down. x


----------



## petitpas

Lo, I think the shame is a common feeling. I'm glad it's not stopping you from getting the help you need to feel better. Big hugs


----------



## loeylo

Thanks ladies. I think I was looking forward to the moment of birth since my first bfp (January 2011) and I had hyped it up so much that I just feel really deflated that it wasn't how I imagined - I craved the instant overwhelming love and was sure it would happen but instead I was so tired and spaced out from the drugs that I just felt numb and exhausted. Don't get me wrong, I love her and everything. I am just coping with the demands of motherhood far less well than I expected - and she is a brilliant baby! My oh has taken to it like a duck to water.


----------



## blueblue

My health visitor was a bit concerned and gave me a really helpful booklet about recovering from it. It has some really useful advice and splits it up into days (Sleep Day, Going Out Day, Reading Day etc). 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Enjoy-post...021507?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1448269667&sr=1-11

It's hard when you come round from a c-section (did you have a general anesthetic?), I think it's hard to prepare for looking after a baby too. I hope everything gets easier soon x


----------



## loeylo

Thanks, I will have a wee look at that tomorrow! 

I didn't get a general anaesthetic but I went from a natural birth using hypnobirthing, to being induced, to taking pain relief, eventually ending up with meds to slow down contractions (to counteract the induction meds) , diamorphine (which I actually asked not to be offered) dihydrocodiene, gas and air, paracetamol and an anti sickness injection. Over an above the spinal which I got for c section, and another jag they gave me during my c section because I felt like I was going to pass out (not sure what that was) 

My body responds poorly to medication, hence I wanted to use a pool but my contractions were non stop (literally) for about 10 hours, I was only getting about 20 seconds between contractions despite only being 2cm. I had 2 hours sleep the night before induction, and then went to surgery after 20 hours labour in total, so I was just exhausted. They showed me her and I didn't even feel the "aww look a baby" way that I get with strangers kids. I was just sort of like "cool I can sleep now?" Which I feel so bad for. 

I'm also projecting my health anxiety onto her. We had her at the out of hours last night (at 3am) because I was so worried, luckily she is fine. I feel immense pressure to have the house clean and tidy, I'm barely eating (I'm below my pre pregnancy weight already) and I can't sit at peace. 

Not really looking for advice I just needed a rant!


----------



## ab75

:hugs:loeylo. 
Try and go easy on yourself. Housework can wait. It's important for you to eat healthily to keep your strength up. It will get easier. I used to stress myself out when dd1 was born as I wanted to be Supermum and have a spotless house etc but it did pass as I realised It was only me putting those expectations on myself xx


----------



## blueblue

Rant away. That is a lot to go through, no wonder you are exhausted and not feeling on top of the world. The morphine makes you feel really ill too, despite the anti-sickness injections. Do you have supportive family and friends you can talk to?

Please don't be too hard on yourself, the housework can wait (I say this as someone who has driven herself a bit batty trying to keep on top of everything, expressing and trying to breastfeed when she either won't latch, or doesn't get a feed as I don't have enough milk and LO still has a full bottle afterwards as I've made myself feel it's something I have to do even when it isn't), don't set yourself impossible standards x


----------



## wookie130

Loeylo, I can completely understand and appreciate how you're feeling, and you're right to seek some help for it. You have to take care of YOU, before you can even think of taking care of someone else. Sometimes I think in the throes of depression or anxiety, we try to control ourselves through our environment...so we "need" to clean and keep things in order, to keep an element of external control over the fact that we feel that we're crumbling inside, or that we're somehow inadequate. But, that's only putting a band-aid over the situation, and I'm proud of you for recognizing that you need to talk to someone and get some help. You're certainly not alone, and it is so very, very common for post-partum women to experience.

There are all kinds of mothers. There are those who immediately fall head over heels with their newborn upon first glance (I fall into this category, for sure, and both of mine were born by c-section), and there are those who fall in love with their babies over time, through the moments they share, and the relationship they build through the days and nights of being with their babies. It's kind of like any love story...some love stories are a love-at-first-sight-destiny thing, and others are about a slower-paced friendship-turned-deeper-relationship-type-thing. Neither is the wrong or right way to love. What you experienced at your daughter's birth, and what you're experiencing now, is only one small piece of the love story that you're writing about yourself and your daughter. It's yours, and yours alone, and somewhere, down the road, you'll hit your stride, and know that what you're going through right now is not forever, but only one short chapter of the story. Your love will evolve and grow over time, and there will come a point where you will not remember how it was to live without her. My children are 2 1/2 years old, and 15 months old, and I can honestly say that I can't relate to the years that led up to my becoming a mom...the time before my children arrived seemed like an emptier, foreign time to me. Now that they're here, and I'm in the thick of it with them, I feel that my life has direction, and purpose, and I exist because they exist. Motherhood will transform you, and you will never be who you once were again. It doesn't always feel wonderful, and there are times when it is difficult, scary, sad, disappointing, and maddening...but I wouldn't change it for anything, nor would I ever go back to the time I had before they were born. 

<3 Hang in there. It's quite the ride. :hugs:


----------



## newlywedtzh

wookie130 said:


> There are all kinds of mothers. There are those who immediately fall head over heels with their newborn upon first glance (I fall into this category, for sure, and both of mine were born by c-section), and there are those who fall in love with their babies over time, through the moments they share, and the relationship they build through the days and nights of being with their babies. It's kind of like any love story...some love stories are a love-at-first-sight-destiny thing, and others are about a slower-paced friendship-turned-deeper-relationship-type-thing. Neither is the wrong or right way to love. What you experienced at your daughter's birth, and what you're experiencing now, is only one small piece of the love story that you're writing about yourself and your daughter. It's yours, and yours alone, and somewhere, down the road, you'll hit your stride, and know that what you're going through right now is not forever, but only one short chapter of the story. Your love will evolve and grow over time, and there will come a point where you will not remember how it was to live without her. My children are 2 1/2 years old, and 15 months old, and I can honestly say that I can't relate to the years that led up to my becoming a mom...the time before my children arrived seemed like an emptier, foreign time to me. Now that they're here, and I'm in the thick of it with them, I feel that my life has direction, and purpose, and I exist because they exist. Motherhood will transform you, and you will never be who you once were again. It doesn't always feel wonderful, and there are times when it is difficult, scary, sad, disappointing, and maddening...but I wouldn't change it for anything, nor would I ever go back to the time I had before they were born.
> 
> <3 Hang in there. It's quite the ride. :hugs:

Love this Wookie- Well said!!

I also love this quote when talking about the profound transition to motherhood:

"Becoming a mother prompts a transformation so profound that it entails a shape shifting into a new state of being. A radical change in the experience of life occurs and it is one that deserves to be _talked _about, embraced and celebrated." 

Loeylo (and all the new mommys) find support and TALK TALK TALK about this new identity you now have. It is only in recent times where new mothers find themselves without a cohort of women made up of mothers aunts sisters, etc surrounding them during the post partum period. Maybe forums like this one are our modern day "cohort". :hugs: It gets easier and you will always find support here, that I know <3


----------



## blueblue

Wookie, Newlywedtzh, wise words x

Ellie cried and strained for 3 hours last night with gas due to breastfeeding yesterday, I've made the really hard decision to finally give up trying and pumping for good after getting her to latch after 6 weeks, I can't bare to see her in so much pain and she's so upset this morning x


----------



## wookie130

blueblue said:


> Wookie, Newlywedtzh, wise words x
> 
> Ellie cried and strained for 3 hours last night with gas due to breastfeeding yesterday, I've made the really hard decision to finally give up trying and pumping for good after getting her to latch after 6 weeks, I can't bare to see her in so much pain and she's so upset this morning x

I'm confused blue, is she now latching after 6 weeks, or are you just giving up on breastfeeding in general? Either way, it's really just fine. There is a ton of pressure to breastfeed now, and as a woman who ended up being diagnosed with IGT (insufficient glandular tissue), and exclusively formula-fed both of her children, I can tell you that if you need to bottle feed formula, Ellie will be JUST FINE. She'll probably be better than fine...she'll be happy, and well-fed, and you can feel good knowing that you're being a good mom, and giving her a perfectly nutritious breastmilk substitute. :flower: I didn't even try to nurse my son (as I knew with my condition I'd be unable to produce hardly any milk anyway), and he had formula from the get-go. It was completely relaxing for both of us. He loved his bottles, and I'd give them to him while providing skin-to-skin, and just gaze into his eyes, and it was really just lovely...it was polar opposite to all of the pumping, crying, frustration, nipple shields, etc. that I went through trying to nurse my daughter, only to learn that she was getting next to nothing from me. I wish I could have breastfed my kids, but it's certainly something I've learned to not dwell on, because now that they're a bit older, they're healthy, happy, intelligent, and I'm more concerned about getting them to eat greens and veggies! LOL!


----------



## Hope39

blueblue said:


> Wookie, Newlywedtzh, wise words x
> 
> Ellie cried and strained for 3 hours last night with gas due to breastfeeding yesterday, I've made the really hard decision to finally give up trying and pumping for good after getting her to latch after 6 weeks, I can't bare to see her in so much pain and she's so upset this morning x


Breastfeeding is hard, you've done really well to try and persevere for so long 

This was what Oscar was like, but he was 24 hours a day 7 days a week straining and grunting . It was awful to see him in so much pain . He never really cried but we could tell he was so uncomfortable.

We cut out dairy and gave him colief and it helped immensely, he still has lots of gas but we manage to massage it out of him 

I hope Ellie is much happier with her bottle x


----------



## Hope39

blueblue said:


> Wookie, Newlywedtzh, wise words x
> 
> Ellie cried and strained for 3 hours last night with gas due to breastfeeding yesterday, I've made the really hard decision to finally give up trying and pumping for good after getting her to latch after 6 weeks, I can't bare to see her in so much pain and she's so upset this morning x


Breastfeeding is hard, you've done really well to try and persevere for so long 

This was what Oscar was like, but he was 24 hours a day 7 days a week straining and grunting . It was awful to see him in so much pain . He never really cried but we could tell he was so uncomfortable.

We cut out dairy and gave him colief and it helped immensely, he still has lots of gas but we manage to massage it out of him 

I hope Ellie is much happier with her bottle x


----------



## blueblue

Wookie, thank you for sharing your experience, I'm glad your children are great. I've been expressing since I had her but I only get 2/3 feeds a day now. I've been trying to breastfeed on and off and she started latching after six weeks but she never finishes a feed, regardless of how many times I put her back on and since she's only getting the foremilk, she gets a lot of gas at night. Also I have low milk supply due to the delivery and she needs a full bottle feed afterwards so I don't think she's getting much at all. She's fine with expressed milk so I think it's the breastfeeding as I took a day out from it and she was fine. I think using formula is fine too, I wish there wasn't so much pressure to breastfeed, although I think it's great if you can. The breastfeeding support from the hospital has been great, no pressure and really focused on what's best for the baby. UK breastfeeding rates are pretty low (it is really encouraged in hospital here), but all the ladies where I live seem to breastfeed. I like breastfeeding her, but I also like bottlefeeding her as we can have a lot of eye contact, she loves skin to skin too.

Hope, thank you, I'm glad Oscar is feeling much better. If you need to give him expressed milk, Dr Brown's bottles are great for reducing colic symptoms. Is he all recovered from his surgery? x


----------



## Hope39

He has a bottle of expressed milk in the morning so I can have a lie in and catch up on some sleep :)

I work two days a week from home so I make sure he has a good feed before I start and then he have a bottle in the afternoon too so I'm not interupted 

I don't think he has colic, I would have thought he would cry. Luckily he never cries, I might get a tired wail out of him now and then . He just grunts a lot at night x


----------



## blueblue

Hope, I'm glad you are getting a rest :). It doesn't sound like colic if he isn't crying, if it is ever a problem, the bottles really work well (Ellie started getting it, we switched to those bottles and it stopped) x


----------



## ginny83

Had a scan today. I should be 6 weeks, but the sac was totally empty so I don't think it looks good :( knew I couldn't be so lucky


----------



## ab75

Sorry Ginny :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Ginny, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

I'm so sorry Ginny. Gentle hugs! X


I have mentioned to my GP and health visitor about PND. At my six week check, my PND score was 14, they order a follow up two weeks later for anything over 9 so the health visitor wants to see me again at 8 weeks. She is happy with the bond and attachment we have and all other aspects of the visit, it's just my score which concerns her. She caught us on a bad day as well, Gracie has been projectile vomiting several times a day and I literally can't keep up with the washings. I'm shattered even though she is sleeping through.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Ginny xx


----------



## Tasha

Loey I'm so glad that you'll have a follow up xx


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Ginny :hugs:

Glad you're getting support, Loeylo.


----------



## dairymomma

Loey-I was diagnosed with PPD and anxiety issues a few years ago stemming from my RMC problems. For me, when my depression is flaring and I'm having a rough time, I feel like I *should* be able to do everything-be Super Mom-yet I when I see what all *needs* to be done, I get overwhelmed. When that happens, I pretty much shut down and nothing gets done so I feel guilt on top of everything else and it turns into this vicious cycle. I've gotten an amazing amount of support from my family (my sis-in-laws are always there if I need help with housework, taking the kids for a few hours so I can have a break, or even just for a chat so I can rant a bit), my DH has recognized when I'm hitting rock bottom and helps out way more, and I talk to my therapist regularly. My dr is also in the loop but he's happy with the progress I've made with therapy so we're not medicating atm though it's not out of the picture if I need it. 

And I wanted to add that part of my PPD manifested as an inability to care about my kids. I kept them fed, clothed, occupied but I couldn't drum up any 'love' for them most days. It was like I was babysitting or something and I felt incredibly guilty about this-which only added to my frustration/overwhelmed feeling. Then when I opened up to my kids pediatrician about how I felt and how I was worried my PPD was affecting my children's behavior, she reassured me and said that she completely understood my fears but my kids were doing fine. Having her aware of my depression has helped immensely though and I know I can tell her any of my fears without being made to feel less worthy of a mom. I feel like I have this whole slew of people around me now-from medical professionals to my therapist to my family/friends-who support me and help me when I really need it. I am glad you are getting care for your depression because having experienced it myself, I know how encouraging it is to have people there to even just hold your hand and tell you it'll be okay. Hang in there and hopefully you feel better soon.

Ginny-I'm so so sorry, hon. :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

im really sorry ginny x


----------



## mowat

So sorry Ginny.


----------



## wookie130

Ginny- :hugs: I'm so sorry, dear.


----------



## ginny83

I've read a couple of positive stories, so have a tiny bit of hope. but I really think they should have been able to see a yolk sac at least by 6 weeks. So we'll see what happens on thursday


----------



## Madrid98

Just like you said ginny, maybe it was just a bit too early to see anything else and on Thursday you'll get better news. Are you sure about your dates? If you're a couple of days wrong it'd make a huge difference in the scan as such an early stage. Hoping for the best news for you on Thursday. 

I had a scan at 8 weeks and all seems fine :thumbup: baby measuring spot on with my dates. This Friday I've got to see how things are progressing as they've offered me to be part of a study in which you get a few more scans. It's mc preventative apparently so I had to get on board. 

How are you all doing? Reading about the issues with PND and breastfeeding makes me realise once again that our journey as mothers is full of handicaps, but they make us much more stronger.


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo, glad you are getting support :).

Madrid, congratulations on your scan, the study sounds really good for support too x

Ginny, it can happen, they've changed the guidelines in the UK for follow up scans, they used to be a week later but now they are two weeks later as sometimes the early scans were false negatives and everything was ok. I hope everything works out for you :hugs: x


----------



## ginny83

I don't think my dates can be wrong. I think I Od on CD14 - which would have made me exactly 6 weeks at my scan. However that also means I got my BFP at 8dpo... so if I am truly a couple of days behind, it means I got my BFP at like 6dpo which I don't think is possible.
glad I don't have to wait 2 weeks - I think that would kill me!


----------



## sunny74

ginny
i had a scan on friday at 5+6, just a sac, nothing in it yet. so dont panic..
:hugs:


----------



## Hope39

sunny74 said:


> ginny
> i had a scan on friday at 5+6, just a sac, nothing in it yet. so dont panic..
> :hugs:

I thought your scan was tomorrow xx


----------



## ginny83

Fingers crossed for us both then sunny - and congratulations. Really hope your rainbow is on board xx hopefully im just having a parl panic attack


----------



## sunny74

Hope39 said:


> sunny74 said:
> 
> 
> ginny
> i had a scan on friday at 5+6, just a sac, nothing in it yet. so dont panic..
> :hugs:
> 
> I thought your scan was tomorrow xxClick to expand...

It is, just had a panic on friday so they did me a quickie...



ginny83 said:


> Fingers crossed for us both then sunny - and congratulations. Really hope your rainbow is on board xx hopefully im just having a parl panic attack

Its so hard isnt it? here with you :hugs:


----------



## FeLynn

Hello ladies! Im back with a 2nd rainbow just recently took hpt and was shocked. My rainbow is 18 months.


----------



## sunny74

congrats felynn

just back from my scan, we have a yolk sac now so its growing, no fetal pole yet but we are going to throw everything at it anyway, so its off to greece i go for ivig, lit, nk cells, intralipids and anything else i can get my hands on :)


----------



## FeLynn

Thank you. Sticky baby dust for you.


----------



## blueblue

Ginny, Sunny, FeLynn, good luck :hugs:

Ginny, I just remembered, when I had a six week scan, the sonographer said it was still very early (I was on a medical trial and we had to have a scan at six weeks) and she didn't know why they hadn't waited until seven instead.


----------



## ginny83

congratulations FeLynn I remember you :)

Sunny - sounds like a positive sign! I go in for my scan in 12 hours. what have you had or are on at the moment?
I've had 2 lots of intralipids so far and will have another lot next week if tomorrow goes ok. steroids (dexa this time), clexane, aspirin, progesterone, estrogen and my blood pressure meds. 
You're such a fighter Sunny - I know you're going to get there! xx


----------



## ginny83

Also were you 6+3 at your latest scan?


----------



## Madrid98

Ginny all the best for tomorrow!!

Felynn we were pregnant at the same time with our previous babies and now again :thumbup:


----------



## sunny74

ginny83 said:


> congratulations FeLynn I remember you :)
> 
> Sunny - sounds like a positive sign! I go in for my scan in 12 hours. what have you had or are on at the moment?
> I've had 2 lots of intralipids so far and will have another lot next week if tomorrow goes ok. steroids (dexa this time), clexane, aspirin, progesterone, estrogen and my blood pressure meds.
> You're such a fighter Sunny - I know you're going to get there! xx

Good luck at you scan hun, so scary isnt it?

drugs i'm on: 30mg (ish) prednisolone, prontogest, estradiaol, 80mg clexane, intralipids, LIT, ivig, neupogen, aspirin

The normal pred & intralipids didnt work for me, my nk cells have gone sky high after the 6th mc, so weve added in the neupogen, ivig and lit this time.
Thanks ginny, wish i had your confidence, this is our last shot financially, ivig is nearly 2k a go and i need it every 4 weeks...can only do one more then we will have to admit defeat i guess..



ginny83 said:


> Also were you 6+3 at your latest scan?

I was yeah, but i had very low hcg (24) on test day, so it was a very late implanter so we are quite a few days behind...just praying it catches up..

got everything crossed for you today 
xxx


----------



## ginny83

oh wow sunny they're really throwing everything they have at you. Hope you're coping with it all ok - the steroids are really getting to me this time around!

good news at my scan - bubs appeared and has a heartbeat. I can't believe the sac was totally empty only 6 days ago! there's a pocket of fluid near the sac which I'm trying not to think about as I know it can be normal. just gets me worried something hasn't implanted right


----------



## ab75

Great news Ginny xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies, I have been directed over here by some ladies and wondered if it was ok to say hello and join? My losses were not in a row but we have lost 3 babies in pregnancy at 18,15 and 4 weeks and we lost Eve at 5 days old. I got my bfp on 30th november xx


----------



## Squig34

Great news Ginny & Sunny & congratulations Lora :)


----------



## ginny83

Welcome loraloo. Ive read eve's story before and it really touched my heart xx
How are you feeling this time? I have also had a couple of early 2nd tri losses


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats ginny! When is your next scan?

Welcome Lora!


----------



## Tasha

Ginny!!! So pleased for you.

Sunny everything crossed for you.

Lora I'm glad you followed my advice. These ladies are amazing and those of us who have our rainbows pop in with advice and support.


----------



## nessaw

Great news ginny and sunny. Hi lora and congrats.x
afm 2 days overdue and just waiting...


----------



## loeylo

Congrats to all the new BFPs - I'm hoping that you are all the next wave of rainbow babies! 

Thank you to all of you who have taken the time to advise me about the PND. Health visitor is back out next week to see how we are getting on. I have been pretty emotional the last few days but I think I'm starting to get more of a maternal bond which is maybe a step in the right direction. She's such a lovely wee thing!


----------



## blueblue

Ginny, glad your scan went well :).

Sunny, good luck with everything x

LoraLoo, welcome, this forum is wonderful for support x

Nessaw, I was about to ask who was due next! Hope you are ok and LO arrives soon x

Loeylo, glad you are feeling more of a bond, hope everything gets easier from here. It's such a hormonal rollercoaster afterwards (and before too). Hope your health visitor is being really supportive.


----------



## FeLynn

Spoiler




I know im trying not to stress and worry. I took 3 cheap red dye tests. The got a 3pack of these. I will take the next one Saturday then the last one Monday.. lmp was 10/31 my phone broke so i have no info until thanksgiving about sex discharge or anything. Its driving me nuts trying to pin point when i got pregnant. I know 10/15 i had stretchy cm.


----------



## ginny83

Triplets! Hehe it means your about 3 weeks from conception - so 5 weeks along. Ive gotten 3+ at just before 5 weeks as well though - i thibk its around when your hcg is 2000+


----------



## ginny83

I have an ob appointment on Wednesday and apparently he has a scan in his room so hopefully he'll let me see bubs


----------



## Madrid98

Felynn if you O around the 15th October then you're over 5 weeks now. More like 7-8 weeks actually. The scan will clarify how far exactly though:winkwink:

Today I've got my second scan at 2pm. Just a couple of days ago I found the baby with the doppler so I'm hoping things are still going well. I'll let you know later today what happens. Have a lovely day!!


----------



## blueblue

Madrid, good luck with your scan today x


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you blueblue! It went great! Baby measuring with my dates and all looking good. So happy!


----------



## Squig34

Good news Madrid :)

When will you be able to get a scan, Felynn? 

Good luck Nessaw, hope baby is here soon!

Glad you are getting support Loeylo, & beginning to feel more of a bond with your little one :hugs:

I'm waiting for my booking in appointment. Not sure if it will be next week or the one after - I hope the later date as I'll get an extra scan next Friday if so! The more, the better...

It's nice to see a whole new crop of ladies arriving on this thread as I was initially thinking it was going to be a bit lonely on this board (even though I wasn't in a rush to join again once I got my BFP)!


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you squig!! I'm quite close to you in dates. I'm 10wks+1 today :winkwink:


----------



## ginny83

Great news Madrid!


----------



## blueblue

That's great Madrid :)

Squig, hope you get the extra scan x


----------



## LoraLoo

Evening ladies.

So paranoid about tests! Today's look about the same as yesterday's. I'm swinging between trying to reassure myself and utterly panicking! I'm 14dpo. The test lines as dark as the control line but it was yesterday, so expected darker today. Wish I could be one of those people thT just test once! X


----------



## Squig34

Don't forget the hcg doubles every 48 hours Lora, so tomorrow you'll hopefully see more of a difference. I found the same with some of my FRERs taken only 24 hours apart. It sounds good that the lines are no lighter than yesterday.


----------



## LoraLoo

Oh that's reassuring to know. I'm out of tests now. Will prob get a digi next week. It's so nerve wracking!


----------



## Madrid98

I find the first trimester to be the most difficult of all for us. The uncertainties, not knowing how things are progressing and the symptom counting are the worst. 

Lora the test may not change dramatically from one day to the next, I agree with squig. The main thing is that they don't become lighter.


----------



## sunny74

ginny83 said:


> oh wow sunny they're really throwing everything they have at you. Hope you're coping with it all ok - the steroids are really getting to me this time around!
> 
> good news at my scan - bubs appeared and has a heartbeat. I can't believe the sac was totally empty only 6 days ago! there's a pocket of fluid near the sac which I'm trying not to think about as I know it can be normal. just gets me worried something hasn't implanted right

I'm throwing everything at it hun, 'they' dont have a clue...this is all my own doing...i cant leave my sanity in the hands of so called 'specialists' anymore..
Steroids are lovely arent they, i'm on 35! big round face lol

So glad you hace a hb hun, great news

We have got one too, bit weak but its there, next scan on tuesday


----------



## ginny83

Keep growing baby sunny xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope you get positive progress on Tuesday Sunny.


----------



## FeLynn

Squig34 said:


> Good news Madrid :)
> 
> When will you be able to get a scan, Felynn?
> 
> Good luck Nessaw, hope baby is here soon!
> 
> Glad you are getting support Loeylo, & beginning to feel more of a bond with your little one :hugs:
> 
> I'm waiting for my booking in appointment. Not sure if it will be next week or the one after - I hope the later date as I'll get an extra scan next Friday if so! The more, the better...
> 
> It's nice to see a whole new crop of ladies arriving on this thread as I was initially thinking it was going to be a bit lonely on this board (even though I wasn't in a rush to join again once I got my BFP)!






Hopefully Tuesday at my appt. I was high risk last pregnancy due to my miscarriages, twin pregnancy, SCH, then twin A died plus i have anti kell antibodies. Im taking a natural organic prenatal without synthetic vitamins plus maca root powder.


----------



## B4bee

I am ttc for months. Started Vitex this cycle and O cd17.
Bpf 12 and 13dpo (fmu) on wondfo, clearblue digi and frer digi. Bfn 15dpo and 16dpo (fmu) on clearblue digi. Started bleeding @16dpo.
Chemical? Why can't I just convince myself? Any chances to still preggo?
Do you ladies think I should keep my doc app and talk about it or just "move on" and keep trying.
Can't stop crying.


----------



## Madrid98

Everything crossed for you for Tuesday sunny! :thumbup:


----------



## ginny83

Thinking of you sunny - fingers crossed x


----------



## sunny74

They couldnt find the hb, sac looks like its collapsing, looks like its mc#7 and the end of our journey...


----------



## FeLynn

Im a mess now. 5 weeks gestational sac and yolk sac fetal pole not sure i get rechecked in 2 weeks.


----------



## Squig34

B4bee, I'm afraid you're on the wrong thread but I'm sorry for your loss. Crying is very natural but I think it would do no harm to see your doctor & have this loss recorded.

Sunny, I'm so so sorry :hugs:

Felynn, sorry things aren't looking the way they should. I hope your next scan gives more positive news.


----------



## LoraLoo

Sunny I'm so very sorry hun. It's absolutely devastating xx

Felynn I'm new to the thread so not sure how far along you are, but hope they scan you again so you can see if things are progressing.

Afm, ive had a stressful couple of days in which my tests appeared to get lighter. Yesterday the digi was still 1-2.

Rang drs who got me in for bloods which are 171 ([email protected]) anyone clued up with hcg levels?

I tested today and the digi has moved up to 2-3 and my test lines are darker than the control line so think I had a dodgy batch.

Wish I'd not asked for the bloods because of course now I hVe to wait for the next lot (drawn tomorrow, results Thursday)

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## FeLynn

Im 5 weeks which is what i should be by lmp


----------



## LoraLoo

FeLynn said:


> Im 5 weeks which is what i should be by lmp

Sounds great to me hun, at 5 weeks we just saw an empty sac. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Squig34

Felynn, I thought you were farther on. If you're 5 weeks & saw the sac, that seems positive.

Lora, 171 for 16DPO sounds perfectly fine to me. There is a useful Web page I came across last year which shows you normal/average hcg levels for different DPO. I'll try to find it & post the link though I can't guarantee!


----------



## Squig34

Ok Lora, there's lots of info. I can't find the exact site I'm thinking of, but if you Google 'hcg levels by day past ovulation', you'll see that your number is perfectly normal & within the range of 33-323 :)


----------



## FeLynn

Spoiler


I thought i was further bc i couldn't find any dates for after the 31st. I always kept track my phone cracked and i wasn't keeping track. I know i had sex after my lmp just can't remember and i Bengali keep an eye on my cm and pains. So im the scan says 5 weeks that's spot on for my lmp


Sunny hope all is well


----------



## ginny83

Lora those levels sound on track :)

Sunny - my heart is breaking for you :( go easy on yourself. You've done everything possibly within your power - no one can do anymore. Things change - focus on yourself and hopefully you might be able to try again if thats something you want to do. Here for you either way xx did you go to greece?


----------



## nessaw

I'm so very sorry sunny.xx


----------



## blueblue

Sunny I'm so sorry :hugs: x


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry sunny!:hug:


----------



## dairymomma

I'm so so sorry Sunny. :hugs: and prayers.


----------



## sunny74

Thanks everyone, time to accept this is the end of our journey and try to find some peace.
I did go to greece ginny, spent £2.5k, ivig etc,,what a waste of money, we found out my nk cells are still sky high despite the ivig, lit etc.. so maybe it will never work for me, we dont have any more money to find out, we've spent about £30k now and nothing to show for it...ouch!

Anyway, i wish you ladies all the best in your pregnancies xx


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Sunny :hugs:


----------



## KiraLeigh

Hello Ladies, I hope you don't mind me posting in here. 

Over the past 8 years of TTC I have had 2 ectopic pregnancies treated with methotrexate, a MMC with ERPC, a natural miscarriage and a chemical. 

4 of my 5 pregnancies were as a result of Femara, prescribed due to PCOS. 

So.......my last pregnancy was at the beginning of this year and ended up being an ectopic. I was treated with methotrexate but my HCG levels took 2 months to return to 0. I decided at that point that I'd had enough and needed to take a break from trying to conceive. 

At the beginning of November I just knew I was pregnant and a test confirmed it. It wasn't planned (but wasn't prevented either) and happened completely naturally. I was filled with panic from the moment I saw the 2 lines but managed to get an early scan at 7 weeks. The scan showed a 4mm (6 weeks) little bean with a nice strong heartbeat which I've never had before. 

My relief was short lived when all my symptoms disappeared a week later but thankfully another scan revealed everything was fine. 

That scan was done a week ago today and I just can't shake the feeling that my next scan at 12 weeks is going to reveal another MMC. 

I feel like I'm losing my mind. I don't feel pregnant at all now with my only symptom being slightly saw boobs. 

Sorry for the long post ladies, but thank you for reading.


----------



## loeylo

Sonny I'm sorry. 

Glad the rest of you are doing well :)

Kira - I have also had methotrexate for an ectopic (two previous mmc) - my fourth pregnancy is my rainbow who is 8 weeks old today. No real advice except to try and relax - I was on this thread on almost a daily basis at the start of my pregnancy with y rainbow, I never thought I would actually get to meet her and even went into the scan room once (around 8 weeks) saying that there was no point scanning me as I had definitely miscarried. Sure enough she was there an healthy - I still didn't feel out of the woods as my second miscarriage had an 8 week baby on scan. A strong heartbeat is a brilliant sign (although admittedly not a guarantee) - is there no way they will scan you before 12 weeks? I was scanned at 6, 7, 8, and 10 weeks in the early pregnancy unit. My symptoms didn't kick strong until about 8 weeks and got progressively worse until 10 weeks when they plateaued.


----------



## Squig34

How many weeks are you now Kira? I completely understand your anxiety, I'm on my 7th pregnancy following 6 mcs, my last at 21 weeks. But I've been able to get weekly scans. So I agree with Loeylo, surely your history warrants another scan before 12 weeks. Hoping for the best for you. PARL is tough.


----------



## blueblue

Sunny I'm so sorry, good luck x

Kira, agree with the other ladies, can you get another scan? My symptoms also went before 12 weeks but everything was ok, I read the HCG can peak before then. I had a lot of panics throughout my pregnancy - I bled at 6 weeks onwards and thought that was it and as I'd always had mmc's, I always panicked at scans. It's such a worrying time, you'll get great support here to help you through it :) x


----------



## dairymomma

Sunny-:hugs: again and good luck with whatever you decide in the future. 

Kira-I know all too well that feeling as I've had 10 miscarriages and I'm a first trimester bleeder even with my rainbow pregnancies. It's hard to stay optimistic when the signs all point to the negative but try to remember a few things here. First, your hCG levels are starting to slow down around 8/9 weeks and because of this, you may notice a decrease in pg symptoms. Second, stress and anxiety mask symptoms enormously well. I was having panic attacks and anxiety spells so bad while pg with my LO that my doctor nearly put me on anxiety meds. When I'd forget about being nervous, forget about the fears, and even forget about being pregnant for a few brief moments, my symptoms would come back. My best advice is to try and relax as best you can. Extremely hard, I know but stress isn't good for you or the baby so doing what you can to minimize it will only benefit you. Also, if you are REALLY nervous, request another scan. I can get ultrasounds every 7-10 days from about 6 weeks to 14 weeks if I want them and while they don't completely take away my fears, it does help to have that reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## KiraLeigh

Thank you for the welcome ladies.

Going by the date of my last period I am currently 9+4 weeks, but going off my scan sizes I guess I would be 8+3 weeks.....that's providing baby is still growing at the same rate. 

I doubt I would be able to get another scan via the NHS, despite my history they don't seem overly interested in this pregnancy. I have been told if I start bleeding or cramping then I should ring them but that's it. 

I would love another scan before my 12 week scan, especially because I know they are dating me by the baby size, which means I still have another 3 1/2 - 4 weeks to wait :( 

I think asking and being denied would be too much of a kick in the teeth.


----------



## FeLynn

sunny I am thinking of you.


I feel slightly relieved My HCG is 36868 as of Wednesday. I go again tomorrow. I feel with those numbers they should have seen more then a gestational sac yolk sac and maybe a fetal pole wasn't for sure. I'm still early 5th week.


----------



## ginny83

Wonderful advice dairy x i have such a love/hate relationship with scans. They're fantastic for reassurance but i also find it stressful leading up to them and even sometimes the day after the scan im back to worrying.

Flynn - i had a scan at 6 weeks and saw an empty sac. Had another obe 6 days later at 6+6 and there was bub and heartbeat.


----------



## Mitchi

Hey girls. It appears I'm back again after positive hpt last weekend. Already not feeling hopeful though as had some red bleeding on Tuesday and lots of severe cramping on Wednesday. It's eased off now other than back ache except for some pinky spotting so I'm fearing that it's probably yet another ectopic. I have a scan next Friday to see if we can see anything. If it's another ectopic I think I might just get my stupid tube chopped out as can't deal with ectopics on top on rmc (both previous ectopics in exactly same place so something to do with my left tube). This journey for a family is so emotionally draining but so thankful I have 1 little rainbow. 

Kira- can you just tell the epau you've been getting some cramping to get another scan?! The only pregnancy I've had pregnancy symptoms with, failed and I felt nothing what so ever when pregnant with DS. So try not to focus on symptoms. Some people get them and some don't. 

Sunny I'm so sorry that you think this is the end of your journey. I wish you all the luck and happiness for the future.


----------



## dairymomma

Ginny-I know. I love/hate scans too. I feel so reassured as the scan is going on but as soon as I leave radiology, I'm back to nervous again. It doesn't help that I'm a bleeder in the first tri and I've miscarried after great scans but it does help a bit to know that at that moment, baby is doing good.

FeLynn-it's still early days. Hard to wait when you've got a history of loss but it's all you can do right now. Great hCG numbers though so when you do go in next time, you should certainly see growth.

Kira-can you get a private scan if NHS won't help?


----------



## FeLynn

Friday my levels were 45770. Dr and midwife are making me made not returning my calls since Friday. I have to keep calling them and getting nasty. I finally got through asked why they are checking my progesterone levels bc I needed it last pregnancy. They said they will check it at my next appt and if I need it they will order it. Um isn't it smart to know my levels now and get me on it asap. Its as if they are waiting for me to miscarry. I am calling around to get in with other drs bc I cant do this. I also can not deliver at that hospital I had my last son there but they treated me badly when my mother was dying there and I just cant be there.


----------



## dairymomma

Felynn-I'm sorry your doctor and midwife are giving you the runaround. :hugs: It's stressful enough being PARL but to have uncooperative/unsympathetic doctors sure doesn't help. I hope you can get in with another doctor sooner and you manage to convince them about the meds.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Big hugs felynn it's stressful enough without extra things.xx

We had our baby girl-Eva- on Tuesday-2 weeks late. We were induced on Sun and she was born at 12.36pm 2 days later weighing 6lb 14oz. Bit of a dramatic forceps delivery in the end. We had to stay in for checks but are home now and getting to know each other. I still can't believe we've got her.xxx


----------



## Squig34

Aw congratulations Nessaw! Glad Eva is here safely :)


----------



## ginny83

congrats Nessaw!!


----------



## loeylo

Congrats nessaw! Lovely name too


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats nessaw!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations nessaw xx


----------



## mowat

Amazing news!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Nessaw! <3


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations Nessaw, that's wonderful :). Hope you are getting settled in to life with your little rainbow :) x

Felynn, sorry the hospital aren't being helpful, I hope things get better soon x


----------



## dairymomma

Nessaw-congrats!

AFM-I recently found out that my dad's side of the family has so much suspected/undiagnosed/or unknown genetic malfunctioning and autoimmune issues going on that a genetic counselor wants to study us and if he finds something new, my uncle gets to name the condition because he's the one who seems to have gotten hit with every genetic whammy in our family tree. :dohh: I've got an email in to my dr asking about adding steroids to my treatment plan in case I have one of the unknown autoimmune things and I asked about genetic counseling-who he'd refer me to. If he doesn't know anyone, I'll refer myself to another clinic about an hour away because even if we decide not to try again, I still need to consult someone who knows about genes due to the enormous similarities my uncle and I have right now. But it's looking more and more like I may not be rejoining this thread after all.


----------



## Madrid98

Wow dairy! And will they study each one of your family members individually to gather more facts to that initial conclusion? How do you feel about it? Scared, apprehensive,..

I had my dating scan yesterday. All went really well. Got to see all the baby's parts one by one. This is quite unusual at this scan but maybe they've changed the procedure. I'll go back today or tomorrow for blood tests as the clinic was closed by the time I finished. How annoying!! My due date has changed and I'm 13wks2 today. Very happy!


----------



## ginny83

Great news on the scan madrid. I have an appointment tomorrow and should get a peep at baby 

Dairy - wow thats a lot to take in. Im a huge believer in steroids. I think its one of the very common things between a lot of us who have had many losses and then a success. I have a lot of autoimmune issues on my dads side of the family. Unfortunately my half brother had copped the worst combo he has type 1 diabetez, psoriasis and uveitis - all autoimmune conditions. His drs think he has an underlying autoimmune syndrome but it seems like there's more they don't know than they do know.


----------



## Squig34

Wow Dairy that is a lot to take in but it will be good if you can finally get some answers.

Good news about your scan Madrid :)

Hope all goes well tomorrow Ginny.

I'm being very carefully monitored with fortnightly scans but I had one today (after booking last week) as the clinic is closed next week. I was pretty anxious as this is when we discovered it had started to go wrong with my son (not that anyone except me believed there was a problem) but this baby is still growing normally & my placenta apparently looks much better too & blood flow in it more normal.


----------



## ab75

Wow dairy!!! 
I hope you are back posting a bfp in the future.

Great news Madrid. 

Good luck tomorrow Ginny.

Squig :hugs: xx


----------



## ginny83

Great to hear about your scan squig :)

I never had any signs before with my losses but i believe my losses were to do with poor placenta connections. So when it was time for the placenta to take over thats when i loose the babies. 

Anyway, all good at my scan today and got to see bub wriggling. See ob again in 2 weeks :)


----------



## dairymomma

Ginny and Madrid-great scan news is always lovely to see on this thread. So happy for you both!

AFM-yeah it's alot to take in and I'm pretty apprehensive about all of this because of what we may or may not find with further testing. But I'm committed to meeting with a genetic counselor because if we are dealing with more than one genetic issue (or a predisposition to genetic mutations), I NEED to know for my kids' sake. Even if I choose to be done having babies, I'll still pursue this angle for them so they don't have to go through this. And DH and I are still talking about adoption and/or foster care so no matter what happens with my reproductive issues, we have options for expanding our family yet.

But I won't lie. I want another bfp and I want more than anything to have one more baby of my own. I want SO badly to have a 'normal', uncomplicated pregnancy and I know it's very likely never going to happen-even if I do have another pregnancy that goes to term. :( It's so heartbreakingly hard to deal with RMC and it's shattered my mental stability to the point where I just don't know if I can go through another pregnancy for that reason alone. I'm having anxiety attacks at the very thought of another bfp, my counselor thinks I've got PTSD on top of PND and she's recommended I start working with another therapist on a more regular basis now. I'm so tired of seeing doctors and testing and talking though...I know I'm not the only one on this thread who wishes she could just wake up one morning with a big belly and find out she's 6-7 months pregnant. :dohh:

Edit-Sorry for the 'poor me, pity me' party here. I'm just feeling a bit down in the mouth about all of this and I know you ladies understand. I feel guilty for being more Ebeneezer Scrooge (with a dash of Grinch) than Santa Claus this Christmas but it's hard to get in the Christmas Spirit when this all hit me at once, you know?


----------



## dairymomma

Oh and lovely update from you too Squig. I meant to say that with my earlier post but brain fogged and forgot. :dohh:

And madrid-I'm not sure if they'll study each of us individually. I'm guessing not because not everyone has the same symptoms nor is anyone as severe as my uncle or I with our thus far unexplainable issues. It's more like Aunt A has the heart valve issue, Uncle B had high cholesterol, and Grandma C had a clot. All seemingly unrelated until you look at my uncle who has all three. The thought is _most_ people in our family tree have the dominant gene to balance out the recessive mutations and it's only been the unlucky ones (like my uncle and myself) who get hit with all the recessive stuff all at once. So my uncle for sure is being tested and I'm likely going to have more detailed testing done too but it's pretty unlikely anyone else would have testing done unless/until we find something more serious.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Dairy. I reckon everyone here understands that burning desire for a BFP & a baby but certainly also the fear that goes with it. I hope your new counsellor can help. I wouldn't be surprised that you have PTSD after all you've been through; not that mc is minor anyway, but one on top of the other adds up to huge trauma.


----------



## wookie130

Oh, Dairy. :hugs: I think we can all relate to that desire to have a baby, or to have "just one more." I'm currently torn on having a third, although I'll be the first to admit that a third child would probably be disastrous for us...we can't afford one more, we have NO room in this house for one more, my uterus was found to be dangerously thin and most likely unfit for another pregnancy, and we'd need to upgrade our cars to accommodate a family of 5, rather than 4, which we also can't swing financially. The desire to have just one more baby is driven by the sadness that comes from having two little ones who are exiting their baby days quicker than I care to admit, my age (37!!!), hormones raging, and my heart aching to cuddle a newborn just one more time. So, for me, it's a heart decision, and not a head decision. Common sense tells me that I need to stop, and appreciate and enjoy the two that I've been given in the first place. Bah! And then I see a tiny baby, and I feel that sad tugging on my uterus. It's dumb for us, really. We're done, and I know it. My husband is adamantly DONE. So, there you have it. 

It must be hard not knowing exactly how to proceed, or if you will, while still having the strong desire to have just one more baby...it's got to be tough. Thinking of you, and I know that time will give you a bit more clarity on the situation!


----------



## dairymomma

wookie130 said:


> Common sense tells me that I need to stop, and appreciate and enjoy the two that I've been given in the first place. Bah! And then I see a tiny baby, and I feel that sad tugging on my uterus.

Wookie-this ^^ exactly! My head says to enjoy and appreciate the three children I've been miraculously blessed with but my heart keeps whispering 'Just one more try.' I'm taking it one day at a time and just focusing on meeting with the specialists I know I need to talk to. The dr got back to me and the plan is for me to talk to a hematologist about my MTHFR and suspected clotting issues. He works in a clinic in a bigger city 1.5 hours away and I HATE city driving. Not looking forward to that but the upside is there are a few genetic counselors who also work at that same clinic so I'm going to see if I can get in for an appt with both on the same day to save myself a trip.


----------



## blueblue

Great news about your scans, Madrid and Ginny :) 

Squig, glad everything is going well :)

Dairy - sorry everything is so hard, you've been through so much and it's ok to feel down about it and we all understand here. I hope the clinic gives you some new options, it's great they are specialists :hugs: x

Wookie, we're only planning on one but I feel like I might be in the same place one day :hugs: x


----------



## ginny83

This will hopefully be our last baby, but I think there's is always going to be a twinge in my heart when I hear someone else announce a pregnancy. I'm not sure I'll ever feel 'done' and I think maybe having to go through so much heartache has kinda contributed to that. 

on the flip side I am looking forward to not ttc anymore. To be able to book a holiday a year in advance and not wonder if I'll be pregnant or not. 

it's all very bitter sweet. I do know that I appreciate my kids sooo much more than I think I ever could have because it was such had work to get them


----------



## Hope39

Hope you all had a fab Xmas girls 

For me, this year was so different to last year. It was still very sad to not have Isaac with us but then If I had Isaac I may not have Oscar . He is such a happy baby and makes me laugh every day, I feel so blessed to have him. 

We are definitely having 1 more, my oh wouldn't let me have two, xx


----------



## dairymomma

ginny83 said:


> This will hopefully be our last baby, but I think there's is always going to be a twinge in my heart when I hear someone else announce a pregnancy. I'm not sure I'll ever feel 'done' and I think maybe having to go through so much heartache has kinda contributed to that.
> 
> on the flip side I am looking forward to not ttc anymore. To be able to book a holiday a year in advance and not wonder if I'll be pregnant or not.
> 
> it's all very bitter sweet. I do know that I appreciate my kids sooo much more than I think I ever could have because it was such had work to get them

Ginny-you said it perfectly. I appreciate the children I do have and even if we don't have more, I am perfectly content with my family as it is. I'd love another baby but I also know my limits and I've pretty much reached the end. BUT there will always be a piece of me that will hurt a bit whenever someone else announces a pregnancy because it's still going to be a reminder of what I cannot have/do as easily. It's bittersweet but at the same time, it's miraculous that I even have kids so how can I not be thankful, you know?

And not to be superstitious or anything here, but a very long time ago, I was at a sleepover with some friends and we did this ring test to predict how many kids we'd have as well as what gender they would be. We all laughed off the results because they seemed so fantastic at the time. Well, I was clearing out some old papers the other day and I found the list I'd made of my answers. The hair stood up on the back of my neck when I realized that IF you count my miscarriages, _my results are correct_. DS and both DDs land in order on my list. :wacko: Also interesting is the number of children-16. I'm at 14 counting my angels...Not sure what to make of this but it's giving me the heebie jeebies in a weird sort of hopeful way.


----------



## Tasha

Happy Christmas girls. I hope the day was gentle. Mine was fantastic.

I use to think the same, that I'd never feel complete but now I know that isn't true. I am so complete because of Orion. I never thought I'd get there because of my miscarriages but in particular because of my girls. There will always be the thought there should be six children not four, however o have reached a place where o have no desire for more pregnancies, babies or children and that means that other people's announcements and pregnancies or new babies no longer makes me sad. I'm so grateful that I've reached this point. I can't remember the last time I cried for my girls and I know they'll be happy for me.

I'm mindful that reading that might be painful for some of you, however I chose to share as a source of hope. Even after sixteen miscarriages and two stillbirths you can reach the point of completion and total happiness. I hope you all reach it too :hugs:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi, may I join you? I have recently discovered that I am pregnant. However after 2 early losses and one late loss I am pretty nervous. I am going to try and see my doctor on Monday and ask about the Clexane my consultant recommended. Hopefully they'll be quick at prescribing it and also referring me to a midwife. In the past I haven't seen a midwife before 11 weeks. 
Keeping everything crossed that this is our rainbow baby. Xx


----------



## ab75

I also used to feel sad everytime someone announced a pregnancy but since having Frazer I feel complete. I can't imagine being,nor do I want to be,pregnant again. Dh had a vasectomy in may and I am happy with that. 3 babies here and 5 miscarriages are enough for me.


Good luck sailorsgirl xx


----------



## Squig34

Sending you lots of luck Sailorsgirl - I hope you have no problem getting the Clexane. I'm on it too after 5 early losses & a 21 week loss & hoping it does the trick for me too.

Glad you all had a good Christmas :)


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome Sailorsgirl. Congrats on your pregnancy and FX you get the clexane that you want. I'm seeing a hematologist sometime next month likely to discuss bleeding conditions but I am already going to be on lovenox injections with my next pregnancy due to unexplained bleeds in my first tri and an MTHFR mutation.


----------



## FeLynn

hows everyone? 

I have been staying away just as I'm trying to think good thoughts even though I know all too well what can happen even once ppl hit the 12 weeks. I'm not near there yet but this will be my last baby and I just want everything to go smoothly.


----------



## blueblue

Happy new year ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.

I don't think we're going to have another baby, the plan before all our losses was to just have the one, plus because I was on an experimental clinical trial, I can't get the same medication (or placebo, I have no idea which I got) again, I'm not sure I'd want to try again without it. I'm a bit worried I'm going to long for another later on, but I'm trying to focus on enjoying every bit of her growing up and cherishing that. At the moment it is so busy I don't know how I'd be able to look after another, but it must get easier otherwise no one would ever have another x

Sailors girl, welcome and good luck x

Felynn, sending lots of luck x


----------



## Squig34

Surely once the trial is over, you could find out which tablet you got, Blue? Absolutely fair enough if you decide you want to stop at one anyway, but it wouldn't seem very fair not to tell participants if they took a treatment which possibly helped - I get what you mean about not wanting to try otherwise!


----------



## ginny83

For me it's not really about feeling complete or not. I do feel really happy with my two boys and if that's all im blessed with then ill be happy. Not that i wasnt happy with only m, but i would have moved mountains to try and have another one. And im not sure if this time i can keep going back and tryibg over and over again. But at the same time we really wanted another little person in our family so want to give it our best shot. Pregnancy and babies is just such an emotionally charged issue for me i cant imagine just thinking about annoucements etc the same way as i did before this whole journey. Who knows maybe ill have this one (fingers crossed) and something will just click for me. Either way i feel very lucky and very nervous at the moment 

Sorry a bit of a ramble post. Im 11+2 today and with my first loss the bub measured 11+5 so things are starting to get scary


----------



## blueblue

Squig, we find out in December 2016 whether I got the active drug or placebo x

Ginny, hope everything is going well x


----------



## ginny83

that's a long time to wait blue! 

Saw my OB yesterday and got to see baby - still happy and kicking :) I'm 11+6 today, so past my first loss milestone. I also had a non-invasive prenatal test which came back as low risk and we also got to find out the gender from it! We haven't decided if we're going to tell anyone yet (I guess we have to tell people I'm pregnant first!) but since no one knows me on here.... we're team :blue: another boy! I'm so happy and excited! makes it feel so much more real! :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :blue: Ginny!

Glad baby is doing well :)


----------



## Tasha

So exciting.


----------



## blueblue

That's great Ginny :) x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hey everyone, I'm cautiously stepping back in here after my most recent loss last April. That was my 5th 1st Tri loss, and I've also had a 2nd Tri loss and a gorgeous little man who died when he was 15 days old.

It's very (very!) early days, but I have a good feeling about this one.

First scan is 6th February. I just need to get that far with my sanity intact.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, InVivo! I do remember you! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations invivo!! Wishing you all the best!!


----------



## ab75

Congratulations in vivo xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks to all of you.

This time last pregnancy I'd already had some spotting, so this time I'm in the weird limbo between BFP and first scan. I'm not sure why but I really do have a good feeling this time.

Still checking for spotting every time I go to the toilet, though.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats invivo. Everything crossed.x


----------



## ginny83

congrats invivo!


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats InVivo! Checking for spotting is the norm for many of us in early pg (me included. I'm a first tri bleeder/spotter so it's expected to start.) FX you don't see anything scary and I'm adding my good feelings about a sticky baby to yours.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations IVV! Hoping this one is finally your rainbow :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

A big thank you to all of you.

Unfortunately I've started spotting, so my positive feelings are completely gone and I'm back to being the anxiety-ridden mess that I usually am in early pregnancy.

I've had spotting that turned out to be nothing in healthy pregnancies and spotting that turned out to be bad news in MC and MMC, so I know it could go either way. The three-week wait to my first scan is going to kill me!

I really appreciate all the support.


----------



## ginny83

I have had spotting in all my pregnancies except with my first (ds1)... actually with DS2 it was the worst and lasted until almost 15 weeks I think

fingers crossed it's nothing, but I can totally understand the anxiety around it


----------



## ab75

Fingers crossed for you in vivo xx


----------



## wookie130

I full on bled with my son's pregnancy. It was NOT "spotting"...it was actually more like a medium-flow period, and lasted until nearly 14 weeks gestation with him. It was awful! Wishing you luck, InVivo!


----------



## dairymomma

:hugs: IVV. I've been there done that too. I'm super hopeful that it's just spotting and nothing else will come of it. Hang in there and we're here for you anytime.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Can I join ladies? I just found out today (11dpo) and want to embrace it fully as I don't know what tomorrow brings. I am scared out of my mind that I will lose another baby and my hopes for a new child. 
Last year I had 4 losses and have yet to have any answers. We are due to meet with a specialist Jan 28 to do some tests. I'm not sure if we should still go as maybe they can help us with this pregnancy?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

ReadynWaiting, welcome! You'll find a whole lot of support here to get you through the terrifying weeks ahead.

I'd say that you should definitely go to the appointment. I was in the same situation after 4 losses; I had an unexpected pregnancy shortly before I was due to see a specialist in recurrent miscarriages. I'm sure it was his help that brought me my beautiful daughter.

Hang in there, and be as good to yourself as possible.


----------



## ab75

Congratulations Ready. I hope you get some answers at your appointment xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi Ab! Happy birthday to little Frazer!!!
Thanks again Invivo! I think I will go see the specialist then. I just didn't want them to think I'm wasting their time as I got pg. getting pg isn't my problem but a developing embryo seems to be. I hope this time is different.


----------



## Lallie81

Hi everyone! It's been a long time since I posted on here so I'm sure I have loads to catch up on!

Just found out this morning that I am expecting nr 2 and honestly don't know how to feel! Have my progesterone supplies ready and an appt for Tuesday to check my blood HCG levels.

Trying to tell myself am already experiencing morning sickness but I know it's just nerves.:wacko:

Anyway, I hope this will be a full term journey that I get to go on with you all!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ready and lallie. Hope all goes well.xx


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Has anyone had RPL with no diagnoses made and so no treatments and still gone on to have a successful pregnancy? Last year in all of my research I thought maybe the issue was due to Natural killer cells or some kind of autoimmune issue.


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies,

I'm pregnant &#55356;&#57225; - my fourth pregnancy and unfortunately two miscarriages after having our son in 2011. So I'm hoping I can hold onto this lovely baby. I'm 6 weeks and 3 days.

My dr has been great and has requested an early scan. The NHS said no as I've only had two consecutive miscarriages but she has asked them for a 'reassurance' scan instead. We will see if they give that to us. I'm hoping they will as both miscarriages we found out at the 12 week scan.

I'm feeling sick as a dog &#55357;&#56852; although it's tough I am battling it as hopefully the symptoms mean good news for babba x


----------



## ab75

ReadynWaiting said:


> Has anyone had RPL with no diagnoses made and so no treatments and still gone on to have a successful pregnancy? Last year in all of my research I thought maybe the issue was due to Natural killer cells or some kind of autoimmune issue.

They said mine were "just bad luck" but I was given 5mg folic acid to take when expecting Frazer,no treatment with the girls xx


----------



## nessaw

Ready my first was a blighted ovum. Second was twin to twin transfusion and third was no diagnosis-mmc after seeing a heartbeat. Rmc testing after last 2 showed no issues. Seemed to be very bad luck. With this pg I has progesterone til 16 weeks and baby aspirin til birth.
caz congratulations and good luck. X


----------



## loeylo

I had two mc and then an ectopic, they agreed to test after my ectopic but everything came back normal. I put myself on baby aspirin, omega 3 and a higher dose of folic acid after my two mc, then I had my ectopic (so unrelated to my previous losses) and did the dame with my fourth pregnancy who is my rainbow.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies for your answers. I am going to request betas with progesterone tomorrow to see if those levels are ok and go from there.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I had 4 back-to-back losses and had an appointment with a recurrent pregnancy loss clinic when I fell pregnant for the 5th time. Consultant put me on progesterone as a precaution and it worked for me the next 4 pregnancies.

Then my eggs started to get old, and that's another story.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations to all the new ladies! 

Ready all my tests have been clear, including blood clotting, but they are treating me for a blood clotting disorder due to the state of my son's placenta (he was a late loss at 21 weeks). I've also been tested for NK cells. Although my levels were normal I think that getting the test done must have helped with implantation because my next pregnancy (no.6, my son)was the first one to get past 8 weeks. Obviously the blood clotting issue was a whole other level.


----------



## dairymomma

congrats to the new ladies! Welcome.

Ready-I've had 10 losses with 3 rainbows in between. All RMC testing has come back normal thus far aside from low but normal progesterone levels in the first tri. (But that was apparently starting to resolve itself with my last few pregnancies so it may not be an issue anymore.) With my rainbows, I was on progesterone from bfp to 13-14 weeks and baby aspirin from bfp til delivery (but I usually started forgetting to take it regularly around 15-16 weeks :dohh:). Six months ago, I found out I am homozygous for a MTHFR gene mutation and the one I have causes low folate levels so we added high dose folate to my daily supplement routine. (I also take a multi-vitamin, extra B vitamins, and vit D right now.) Because of my history of bleeds as well as early losses and some newly diagnoses genetic issues in my family, my OB and I decided I could use another dr on my case so I'm being referred to a hematologist with a speciality in RMC issues and fertility trouble. If he can't help me much, the next step is likely a genetic counselor. My new treatment plan is progesterone from bfp to 14 weeks (if for no other reason that peace of mind), blood thinning injections from bfp to 15 weeks? (not sure how long I'll be on them. Have to discuss that with the dr yet.), and high dose folate. We're also looking at adding low dose steroids in case there is an unknown autoimmune issue but my OB won't prescribe them until I see the hematologist and talk to him about it.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies for your stories. I had hcg/progesterone levels checked today and will get the results later. My mw wants me to see the ob for the 1st little while but I don't have much faith in him. I'm really just hoping this baby will grow and stay with me until next week when I see the specialist so he can guide me through this. 
Has anyone been to a naturopath for any of this?


----------



## blueblue

Welcome to all the new ladies :)

In Vivo, sorry you are spotting, it's horrible. I spotted and bled until about 9 weeks with LO, at my six week scan I had a bleed and was convinced it was all going to be over, she's 3 months now. I have everything crossed for you and hope this will be your rainbow x


----------



## dairymomma

Ready-I've been seeing a naturopath for 7.5 years. I started seeing him for weight loss related stuff but we've been working on RMC issues for several years now. I actually credit him with helping get my rainbow pregnancies to term just as much as my OB. Seeing a naturopath is something that not everyone is comfortable doing so if you do go the natural medicine route, find someone who is well trained and you are comfortable dealing with. Mine is pretty much a family friend at this point because I've seen him so much :haha: and he's always willing to look into new things or double check that something is safe for me to take.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

There are so many reasons for losses and I don't feel like MD's acknowledge all of them. I connect more with natural remedies rather than a prescription. I had very low Vit d at my last gyno appt in 2014 so kind of made me think maybe there are other deficiencies causing issues?? Idk, just a thought.


----------



## dairymomma

Quick update-got my hematologist appt date today and while I'm thrilled they got back to me on scheduling so quick (I dropped off my info release form for the referral on Thursday and I got my scheduling letter today.), I'm not so thrilled with the actual appt date. I don't get in to see him until MID APRIL. I know doctors are busy and I'm not his usual patient (he's pediatric hematology and oncology mainly) but seriously? APRIL?! :dohh:


----------



## loeylo

Oh dear Dairy! I was the same for my first RMC testing appointment - I waited months and all they did was basic bloods and told me I was "probably unlucky" - I was so frustrated! 


Just out of curiosity (I'm planning to ttc #2 within the next 6 months - so planning in advance) for those ladies who had RMC before your first rainbow, did you go on to have further losses? And should I start on aspirin, vit d, folic and omega sooner rather than later? 

I honestly think miscarriage after a successful pregnancy might be harder than before. I know what the end result could be now!


----------



## blueblue

Dairy, sorry they are making you wait so long :( x

Loeylo, good luck with #2 :) x

I found a lump in my breast which doesn't seem to be a blocked duct as it doesn't go with massaging, my GP isn't worried but is automatically sending me to hospital next week to be assessed. I'm sure it's nothing but you always worry. LO has now turned into a breastfeeding demon after not latching for weeks and 10 weeks of it really not working at all so it might be from when I expressed, we had another go after I took the pump back to the hospital x


----------



## Squig34

I hope it's nothing Blue, but glad that you're getting checked out speedily nontheless. Good news that your LO has finally got the breastfeeding knack!


----------



## dairymomma

Loey-I've never had consecutive successful pregnancies so I'm not much help there but I think it's a case of going with your gut. I've tried something new (upping progesterone, different supplements, no treatments, etc.) with each pg and even if it's turned out to be another loss, at least I can cross something else off my list, you know? I will say that Vit D and folate probably can't hurt even if those aren't exactly your issue but it's up to you and what you feel comfortable with.

Blue-my sister had a lump on the edge of her breast/near her armpit that would not go away no matter what she did. She tried massaging it and using heat packs thinking it was mastitis or blocked duct because it hurt a little bit when she'd touch it but after a few weeks without change, she went in for it. Her dr wasn't concerned but sent her for an ultrasound to get a better picture of what was going on. Turns out it was a large milk duct that got a bit more prominent because she was nursing. FX the same is true for you. Also, check your bras. My sis also got mastitis like 4 times while nursing her 2nd son because part of her nursing bra was putting too much pressure on one of her breasts and the flare-ups always started with a lump that would gradually turn into a hot, hard, extremely SORE boob.


----------



## loeylo

Blue - I know a few people who have had the same and been sent to the breast clinic for a scan. I had bad health anxiety at one point and I'm sure I read somewhere that 9/10 breast lumps are benign and they are particularly common when breastfeeding. Well done for facing up to it and getting it checked out!

Dairy - I added vitamin d to my regime after my second loss, along with taking extra folic acid (not folate though) - my third pregnancy was ectopic so unrelated to my previous losses, my fourth pregnancy I did the same and that's how I got wee Gracie! 

I genuinely think that my issue lies with carrying boys. My mums aunt had a stillborn boy and several miscarriages, her only surviving children are girls. My mum lost three pregnancies before me, one of the pregnancies were twin boys, then she had two consecutive pregnancies which resulted in healthy girls, then she had another miscarriage after my sister. My mums sister had two miscarriages and only has girls. 

The only testing I haven't had is chromosome testing, so I think there may be something there. Which is annoying as if that is the case then its just down to luck if I conceive a boy or girl!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ready, how are you doing now? Hope the beta and progesterone levels were some reassurance.

Dairy, that's a long time to wait! Any chance you can ring and ask to be put on a cancellation list?

Loey, my issue turned out to be progesterone deficiencey so once I had that sorted out I had three consecutive successful pregnancies. Only when my eggs started to get old did I start to have losses again. I seem to have a harder time carrying boys too -- I've spotted in both my boy pregnancies but neither of my girl ones. With spotting this time it will be interesting to see if the pattern holds true.

Blue, my sister had a lump in her breast and it turned out to be a cyst. Her consultant told her that if it's smooth and feels free-floating then it's likely to be a cyst but if the edges are uneven and it seems anchored to the tissue underneath then that's more worrying. Sending good thoughts that your appointment puts your mind at rest.

Me, I'm back to being cautiously optimistic. I haven't had any more spotting since I upped my progesterone and nausea is finally starting to kick in. It's still going to be a long wait until my scan on the 5th.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

InVivoVeritas said:


> Ready, how are you doing now? Hope the beta and progesterone levels were some reassurance.
> 
> I had repeat draws that aren't looking good.
> 14dpo 177
> 16dpo 271
> 18dpo 283
> I'm frustrated and upset and tired of this happening. The one good thing is I'm going to see the specialist on Thursday so hopefully I begin to figure out what is happening. I've also booked an appt with a naturopath who specializes in fertility issues. I feel hope again and hopefully there is light at the end of this tunnel!
> I wish all of you the best of luck and pray that you get to hold your rainbows at the end of this.


----------



## blueblue

Loeylo - a friend cousin's had similar issue with carrying girls - she was told she couldn't, I'm not sure what the exact reason was and she now has two boys x

In Vivo - hope the time until your scan goes quickly x

Ready - I'm sorry the test results aren't looking good, hoping everything will be ok and that you will get some answers from naturopath x

Thanks ladies for the reassurance. Really hoping it's nothing to worry about and it's just a blocked duct. It feels smooth but I'm not sure whether it moves or not.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ready, I'm so sorry that the numbers weren't what you wanted them to be. I'm glad you're feeling hope, though. Fingers crossed that the specialist, or the naturopath, unearths some sort of answers.


----------



## NDH

ReadynWaiting said:


> Has anyone had RPL with no diagnoses made and so no treatments and still gone on to have a successful pregnancy? Last year in all of my research I thought maybe the issue was due to Natural killer cells or some kind of autoimmune issue.

I had 4 losses back to back beginning in November 2014. The first was a MMC I discovered at 10 weeks, and the others were a type of chemical pregnancy I suppose. hCG didn't rise high enough for anything to develop, but lingered for weeks three times giving me symptoms and positive tests, but I never had bloodwork done (my choice) so didn't know what was going on. 

Basic bloodwork came back with no answers, but I explored some possibilities with a naturopath - MTHFR or an autoimmune condition being high possibilities. My Dr would not do more in depth testing though as I already have two children so she determined it "bad luck".
My naturopath had me go gluten free and work on a gut-healing regimen in case of an autoimmune condition, and had me on some herbs as well. I also self-prescribed baby aspirin, changed my prenatal to one with folate vs folic acid in case of MTHFR and got a natural progesterone cream. I started these changes after my third loss but conceived and lost a fourth pregnancy, but I don't think any of the changes I made would have had time to make a difference yet.

After my 4th loss I met an acupuncturist, who without knowing any of my history, was speaking about the number of pregnancies she has treated where hCG was not rising much, or even plateauing in the first couple weeks and after just one treatment surprised Drs by suddenly shooting up normally and progressing into a normal, healthy pregnancy. 

I was going to see her for some pre-conception treatments and take a break for a few months to let my body have a chance to recover but had yet another surprise fast pregnancy instead. I started seeing the acupuncturist a couple days later at the first chance I could get in, and saw her weekly until 13 weeks when I switched to monthly. She said I had lots of blockages in my uterus (specifically disruptions in my kidney qi, which relates to reproductive organs), which lined up with my main theory of an autoimmune condition causing clotting issues in my uterus, in addition to saying some other things that agreed with what my naturopath had told me.

So I have no idea what was really going on with my losses, or what, if anything, that I did differently this time worked, but here I am a 32 weeks with the smoothest, uncomplicated pregnancy I've had yet. Whether or not the acupuncture did anything I will definitely be going for all my future pregnancies if for no other reason than the way it has helped keep my moods even and my alleviated my anxieties.



ReadynWaiting said:


> InVivoVeritas said:
> 
> 
> Ready, how are you doing now? Hope the beta and progesterone levels were some reassurance.
> 
> I had repeat draws that aren't looking good.
> 14dpo 177
> 16dpo 271
> 18dpo 283
> I'm frustrated and upset and tired of this happening. The one good thing is I'm going to see the specialist on Thursday so hopefully I begin to figure out what is happening. I've also booked an appt with a naturopath who specializes in fertility issues. I feel hope again and hopefully there is light at the end of this tunnel!
> I wish all of you the best of luck and pray that you get to hold your rainbows at the end of this.
> 
> I would suggest looking for a fertility acupuncturist too, as per my above comment. It may not look promising but there's still a chance this pregnancy may work out :hugs: I hope you get some answers either way though - being in limbo is so frustrating.Click to expand...


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks NDH! I have been seeing a chiro (specializes in fertility issues) that also does acupuncture. She did it the week of implantation and then didn't see her last week. I am due to see her Wed. If this pg fails I will def see her weekly if not twice weekly. 
Funny you should mention the kidney qi because I self diagnosed myself with kidney yang deficiency last month. I will mention this to both the naturopath and my chiro. 
The specialist I am seeing is Chinese so maybe he will connect with Chinese medicine as well. 
I have been on again off again gluten/sugar free for a few years but probably since I keep reintroducing it my gut hasn't completely healed. Time to get serious! I am going to be 38 next month and feel like time is running out. I know those in their 40's will laugh at that.


----------



## loeylo

Ready - I don't think anyone would laugh at you feeling that time is running out in your later 30s. I feel the same in my mid/late 20s. My mum went through early menopause and has osteoporosis in her mid 50s despite breastfeeding both her babies (apparently reduces the chance of osteoporosis) - my mum fractured her hip in her 40s, has broke her wrists several times, her legs, has terrible teeth etc and also had recurrent losses so maybe vit d is an issue? I'm rambling but my point is that you are the only one who can cast judgement on these things. I personally plan on having all my kids by 30, I'm 27 in March and want two more, I need at least 18 months between deliveries due to one emergency c section and going to go for elective next two times, which means I need to fall pregnant successfully every 18 months. I have a mental block about trying over 30!


----------



## dairymomma

Ready-I'm 30 and I feel that way too about my age even though I know I've got at least a decade of childbearing years ahead of me. (In fact, my grandmothers both had a baby in their early forties and my mom had my twin brothers at 39 and my youngest brother just a month shy of her 42nd birthday.) As for natural medicine, I def feel there's something there. I've been seeing a naturopath for 7 years and he's continually found hormone imbalance issues and inflammation in my reproductive system as well as imbalances in the parts of the brain that correspond to hormone production (like the pituitary gland) but we've always had to stop my treatments because I unexpectedly fall pregnant again. This time, DH and I have been super duper careful about pg and it's been nearly a year since my last loss so I've had an extra long time to work on my own health. I feel 100 times better mentally than I did a year ago and physically, I'm slowly getting stronger/healthier. I also see an intuitive kinesiologist and she's found the chakra and chi points that coincide with my brain and reproductive systems are continually blocked and my chiropractor has also commented that the bones in my spine that are continually out of place are the ones with nerves running to the reproductive system and my brain as well so it all links back to the same body systems yet none of my doctors-medical or naturopathic-have ever talked to the others so there's no way they could have been trading notes. I'm also considering seeing a chinese medicine/accupressure person too but at this point, I'm kind of like 'one doctor at a time!' because my head is spinning with all the information I've learned in the last six months or so. I'm seeing the hematologist before I start looking into other avenues and then I'll decide where to go from there.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So my latest readings have led me to hyper/super fertility. This past year every time we have dtd we have got pg. The bfp in June Dh even questioned me about it like I had an affair or something cuz we literally dtd 1 in 3 weeks (rough patch for us) and it was at best 5 days before ov. 
There isn't a lot of literature out here on the subject but I'm wondering if anyone has come across this?
I meet with the naturopath tomorrow and specialist thurs so fx'd we get some answers. I had more blood taken today for hcg, should have results in a few hours. 
Thanks for all of the support. I really have no one to talk to about this that understands what I'm going through. Dh tries but he really is clueless.


----------



## ab75

I thought that's what was wrong with me ready. anytime I tried to get pregnant I did but staying pregnant was the problem.

Hope your meeting goes well xx


----------



## dancareoi

My consultant diagnosed super fertility as my problem.

Her idea was to make me less fertile by prescribing progesterone. (I was 41 at the time so this worried me!)

The idea being that only viable pregnancies continue, theoretically it will take longer to get pregnant but when you do, odds are it is more likely to be successful.

The first month I took the progesterone I fell pregnant and my rainbow was born 1 week after my 42nd birthday!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

How does the progesterone work in this regard? Was your level in previous pg normal or low? I'm asking because my progesterone levels were great.


----------



## dancareoi

I'm not too sure how it helps. I did have a progesterone test done some months before and it was ok.

I do know I was to take it for 13 days after OV and then take a test. Theoretically you won't bleed whilst taking it (so maybe in that respect it helps the womb lining do its job properly) if not PG I was to stop taking to allow AF and then start the cycle again the following month.

I was PG and was advised to stay on the progesterone to week 17 (date of previous loss) but I was a little nervous about stopping so consultant said. Could continue to 28 weeks.

Really though around 12 weeks is sufficient as this is when the placenta takes over.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That makes sense I guess. I'm feeling a little disheartened as I just had my appt with the specialist and he seems to want to put me in the general box of "old eggs/poor quality". The only testing he is doing is AMH. Sonohysterogram for the insides and SA on Dh. I had requested tests through my ob which the ob told the RE and he thinks they are all unnecessary (asked for some immunological testing).
Basically his idea is that if the AMH comes back fine then give me clomid (due to being super fertile) to produce more follies so there is a better chance of a good one implanting as my uterus is non selective. I get it but I would rather cross everything off the list to make sure it's not something else. I really don't want to go through any more losses. 
If there is a silver lining (praying there is) I go to see a naturopath next week that hopefully will get to the root of the problem. 
Just feeling so frustrated! But oh so thankful I have 2 beautiful children. I can't imagine the ladies that go through this with no baby to hold. The strength you must have.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have officially started to mc as well which if anything is good as I don't have to wait another 9 weeks to figure out what is happening with my body.


----------



## blueblue

Ready - I'm so sorry, it's so hard. I hope the naturopath helps :hugs:

Loeylo - I was told two different things by different midwives - one and my hospital pack said to wait 6-12 months after a c-section to try for another baby, another midwife said to wait for 12-18 months 

My scan came back fine and they weren't worried, they did a biopsy to check for sure that everything is ok. It definitely gives you a bit of shock when the appointment's at the cancer clinic, if everything is ok like the scan looks, I'm so lucky


----------



## Squig34

Blue, glad to hear all is well!

Ready- :hugs:


----------



## ab75

Sorry for your loss Ready.

Glad all is well blue xx


----------



## nessaw

I'm really sorry ready.x


----------



## dancareoi

So sorry Ready you are going through this again.

As you say, you already are lucky enough to have two children, but that doesn't make it any less painful.


My first two pregnancies at 30 & 33 were fine. My next pregnancy at 37 was a MMC. 10 months later, at the age of 38 my first rainbow was born.

Then at the age of 40/41 I suffered a further two MMC, but 1 week after my 42nd birthday my second rainbow was born.

Hopefully you will get the answers and help you need, so you too can have your rainbow.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Ready, I'm so sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself.

Blue, so glad to hear that all's well.

Me, my viability scan is next Friday. I still have a good feeling about this pregnancy; hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## wookie130

Ready- I'm so sorry. It's tough, and I hope you go on to have a beautiful third child.

Me, I'm yearning for a third baby, but at 37...sigh. My husband really, really does not want another, and his feelings obviously matter on this issue, so...I just don't know.

InVivo- Good luck! I pray your gut feelings are correct!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Invivo I have everything crossed for you. 

Wookie-it's hard when you want something so much but then have a partner that isn't on board.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks ladies x

In Vivo - good luck with your scan :hugs: x

Wookie - sorry he doesn't feel the same way about another baby :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Hoping for the best for you Invivo :)


----------



## wookie130

It's really okay. Honestly, I think my husband is really using his head in the whole matter...and me...well...it's more of a heart decision, really. Financially, two children make sense, and physically, it's rather risky for me to have another. I may bring up the whole thing around summer time, because if we do get pregnant, Oscar will be closer to 3 by the time the new baby arrives, given that we even get pregnant right away in the first place. These eggs are old(ish), so I wouldn't exactly expect to be Fertile Myrtle. LOL!


----------



## dancareoi

wookie130 said:


> Ready- I'm so sorry. It's tough, and I hope you go on to have a beautiful third child.
> 
> Me, I'm yearning for a third baby, but at 37...sigh. My husband really, really does not want another, and his feelings obviously matter on this issue, so...I just don't know.
> 
> InVivo- Good luck! I pray your gut feelings are correct!

For some of us, that longing for a baby never goes, I know exactly how you feel. At the same age of 37, I was desperate for another baby, my older 2 were 7 and 4, and I had been wanting another since the day my 4 year old had been born. Although my first two pregnancies were fine and I had no problems.

My husband did not want any more as he was happy with the 2. However, he knew my feelings on this and I would keep mentioning it and talking about it, constantly!

Eventually he agreed for us to try for a third. First time of trying I was PG (amazed at 37) unfortunately we lost the little bean at 8 weeks.

However, after 1 AF we tried again and got PG again straight away (now 38) 9 months later my rainbow baby boy was born ( 3 months before my 39th birthday)

To start with I was happy with my three beautiful children and even gave away all my girl baby clothes!

Then those feelings came back, but DH was now adamant there would be no more. Then in October 2011 I found I was PG (at the age now of 40) I was over the moon, but DH was not so happy.

We had our 12 week scan and all was good. Unfortunately at a routine check at 17 weeks we found baby had died at 13 weeks. I was heartbroken, even more so because as this has been an accident, I didn't think DH would agree to try again.

My doctor referred me to a specialist and DH finally agreed (4 months after our loss) to try again.

It took a little longer this time, but just before my 41st birthday I was PG again, sadly this too ended in MC.

I had numerous tests, all of which were clear.

Then in December 2012 at the age of 41 we began trying again, and amazingly became pregnant first time! I was on progesterone and clexane up until 28 weeks.

1 week after my 42nd birthday, my little rainbow baby girl was born.

I am now in the very lucky position to have 4 beautiful, healthy children (2 boys and 2 girls)

I will be 45 in August and I know there will be no more babies (husband has had the 'snip' to make sure) but that feeling of wanting another baby is still there. Not so deep a feeling as it was, as I know now we would have too many problems and too much heartache.

However, if I could, I would have another tomorrow. I see pregnant women and feel a slight pang of jealousy. When I see little babies I just want to hug them!

Wookie, you are not too old at 37. It is difficult when the other half is so adamant, but keep working on him, you just never know :winkwink:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Sorry to jump in, I've been following this thread since finding out I am pregnant again.

I understand the want for one more child. After having my second child I knew right away I wanted another. Hubby was pretty against it, and family and friends didn't understand it as I already had one of each, so why would I need another? I can't explain the feeling but it is strong. Anyway after a while hubby agreed to try again. We felt pregnant quickly but unfortunately it ended in miscarraige. Everyone told us we were silly to try again. We did anyway, and I had a 2nd miscarriage a few months later. Hubby then went to sea for six months. When he returned we agreed to try again. This time everything went well, until my 17 week routine midwife appointment. After being unable to find baby's heart beat we were told our baby girl had died. She was born a few days later. 
Everyone told us not to try again, "you're lucky to have the two you have" "take it as a sign" "a blessing in disguise" 
We ignored them and I am now almost 9 weeks pregnant again. For me the heartache is like no other pain I have experienced but if this all leads to a health baby one day, it is worth the fight. Hubby's feelings about it all are very different, he is doing this for me, but I know he has his limits and if things go wrong again we will only stop because I know he couldn't handle it again. It will be a new type of grief, to let go of the idea of having another baby but I have accepted that as much as I want it, there are other peoples feelings involved too. 

Ps wookie, my husband definitely thinks with his head and I with my heart, but I did manage to pull him around to the idea by finding solutions to the things he was most concerned about. I hope you manage to work it out :) xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope all goes well for you this time Sailorsgirl. I had a 21 week loss last February after early losses; it's very hard. We have no living children though, so we need to keep trying. This baby is growing ok so far though, so hopefully we will also e taking a rainbow home at last.


----------



## mowat

Wow Dancareoi, you nailed that one right on the head. My DS is 6 and after multiple losses, infertility and then finally IVF we were lucky to have twins last April. Three children is plenty (!), but I still struggle with not having more. Every time I get rid of baby stuff I cry---it's so hard. I can barely handle the kids I've got so I really don't need more (plus I'm 41), but I long for more babies.


----------



## Hope39

wookie130 said:


> It's really okay. Honestly, I think my husband is really using his head in the whole matter...and me...well...it's more of a heart decision, really. Financially, two children make sense, and physically, it's rather risky for me to have another. I may bring up the whole thing around summer time, because if we do get pregnant, Oscar will be closer to 3 by the time the new baby arrives, given that we even get pregnant right away in the first place. These eggs are old(ish), so I wouldn't exactly expect to be Fertile Myrtle. LOL!

You never know wooks, I conceived Oscar first month of trying and I had just turned 38 :wacko:


----------



## dairymomma

I long for another baby but I think it's mostly because I haven't thrown everything that I can at my RMC issues that's at the root of this feeling. And I know that it's in my best interests (both mentally and physically) to not get pregnant very soon-perhaps not ever again really. It's hard when you want 'just one more' so badly you can practically taste it but at the same time, the thought of a positive pregnancy test, the extreme anxiety and fear of the first tri, having to do shots (I'm scared of needles...), and the expected bleeding is still too much for me to bear at times. I'd love another baby. I really would and I know it would help heal some of these huge cracks in my heart but at the same time, I know that pregnancy is not-and never will be thanks to my history-a happy, easy time for me. So knowing that we are going to be stopping our ttc journey sooner rather than later is actually a comfort for me. Do I want more kids? Definitely. Is it worth the utter panic and mental strain? No. So we're trying one more time with as complete and comprehensive a treatment plan as I can get the doctors to agree to and that's probably it. DH and I have also been talking about adoption and/or foster care alot more in the last year or so and it's helped me cope with that feeling of 'one more' because I know there's still a way for us to add to our family even if we aren't ttc anymore.


----------



## LeeC

Hello Ladies, it's been a looong time since I visited here. I plan to do some reading back to catch up as I tend to keep in touch with most of you on FB these days. 

Quick update my end, I am 34 + 2 today. Having a terrible pregnancy and as much as I hate to complain its been very difficult. My iron, B12, folate and ferritin levels have been ridiculously low and after much confusion I am now having iron IV Infusions following a series of B12 injections and supplements. I also have developed tachycardia caused by the anaemia, resting heart rate was 125 yesterday.

I've been practically house bound these past few months because of breathlessness and low energy levels, hoping these infusions work quickly before the birth as I've been worried about another Uterine Atony PPH, the low iron levels can contribute to blood loss and recovery so obviously it's been playing on my mind.

Anyway had my first Infusion yesterday and will have 3 per week over the next 2 weeks so at least now I feel like I'm making some progress with it.

On a side note, I've also developed a bad case of Pica again, could be to do with iron also, I've taken to chomping on bath sponges again soaked in cold water!!

I met with my specialist yesterday after my Infusion and he is willing to induce me at 38 weeks or carry out a section at 39 weeks, I'm thinking I'm going to go with induction, despite such a bad experience last time because apparently a section doesn't reduce the risk of PPH and also my haematologist has told me that there is approx 1 litre blood loss with section, opposed to 500mls with a vaginal birth. I'm also worried about recovery time with a section and looking after Morgan with no local childcare support. (Morgan will be 3 in April).

So, all being well I'm hoping to be induced anywhere between 26th Feb and 1st March eeeek.

Bump is huge and baby is doing well with EFW 5lb 9oz at last scan, next scan in 2 weeks.

At 42 (43 this year) this will be my last pregnancy, hubby will be booking in for snip. I can't believe that finally after many years, 15 pregnancies and much heartache, this is going to be the end of our journey. Already blessed with one crazy rainbow and our 2nd imminent all being well. It's def going to be an emotional time. 

Ok, need to do some reading back now to catch up with everyone xx.


----------



## wookie130

Lee, I'm sorry to hear this pregnancy has been so rough...I have another friend (from BnB...girlinyork - perhaps you know her?) who suffered from tachycardia (or something similar) during her last pregnancy, and that was very difficult. It sounds like you're having quite a miserable time...but the silver lining is definitely that the baby is doing well, and it sounds like you're in great hands medically, and you're being given super care. It sounds like you're approaching the labor/delivery very sensibly in terms of what is most safe in your case, and from a post-partum standpoint with Morgan. 

I've been wondering about you, and I am happy to hear that baby #2 will be arriving in the next month or so...hopefully as safely as possibly under the circumstances! Good luck, and do keep us updated! :)


----------



## loeylo

Hey Lee, had been wondering how you had been doing! So happy to hear that your pregnancy is progressing well but sorry that you are having such a tough pregnancy!

I also had tachycardia when I was pregnant, although mines wasn't caused by anaemia or b12 - my resting heart rate was 137 so I was induced the day after my due date (as well as having a history of reduced movements and my fundal height was static)


----------



## mowat

Amazing news Lee! Sorry to hear the pregnancy has been so miserable though.


----------



## ab75

Great to hear that baby is doing well Lee.

Sorry you've been having such a hard time though xx


----------



## Squig34

So sorry to hear how difficult your pregnancy has been Lee, but glad to hear that baby is doing well :) 1st March is my birthday, so I recommend that day for your baby's arrival ;)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lee, so sorry that your pregnancy has been so miserable. The end is in sight, though, and you can move past the misery with your gorgeous baby in your arms.

Me, I had my viability scan today. Not only was the heartbeat strong but there were two healthy babies in there. Twins!!

I'm in shock but also very excited. And trying to stop myself from Googling all of the new things that can go wrong in a twin pregnancy.


----------



## Squig34

Wow how fabulous IVV - congratulations! :)


----------



## blueblue

Lee, glad your pregnancy is progressing well, I was wondering how you were getting on. Sorry you are having such a rough time.

Congratulations IVV! That's great news.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Invivo! That is amazing


----------



## loeylo

Congrats Ivv! I would love twins!


----------



## wookie130

Whoa, what a wonderful surprise, IVV! Congrats!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks everybody! The shock is wearing off and I'm getting very excited.

I'm also (because I'm me), now worrying about all the things I need to sort out before the babies get here. My car is too small for two more babies, and childcare is going to be expensive!

But all of that will fall into place. I'm loving both these babies already.


----------



## dairymomma

Lee-I was wondering how things were going for you. Sorry to hear it's been a stressful pregnancy but hopefully the IVs help and you feel better for the last part anyway. 

IVV-Congrats! How crazy is that?! You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## Raptasaur

I never come on here now but so glad I did. So happy for you Lee. Sorry to hear you're having such a rough pregnancy but really delighted that you get to give Morgan a little brother or sister. Lucas is 2 years and 8 months now and starting nursery after Easter. Whatever happened to our babies?? Hoping the rest of the pregnancy goes well and wishing you a safe delivery xxx

P.S. The reason I ended up on here was trying to see if you can use OPKs as pregnancy tests after some tomfoolery last weekend. Paranoid I could be pregnant again at 46. Drinking wine to try and tame the fear!!


----------



## Hope39

Raptasaur said:


> I never come on here now but so glad I did. So happy for you Lee. Sorry to hear you're having such a rough pregnancy but really delighted that you get to give Morgan a little brother or sister. Lucas is 2 years and 8 months now and starting nursery after Easter. Whatever happened to our babies?? Hoping the rest of the pregnancy goes well and wishing you a safe delivery xxx
> 
> P.S. The reason I ended up on here was trying to see if you can use OPKs as pregnancy tests after some tomfoolery last weekend. Paranoid I could be pregnant again at 46. Drinking wine to try and tame the fear!!

I've known people to do that, i think you can

Xx


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi all, hope you don't mind me hesitantly joining you...

I got a super faint squinter on Monday night and it's getting a little darker every day. It's still so faint and I had one twin m/c and a chemical before my son was born, plus plenty of infertility time too.

I don't know exactly when I ovulated but I must have been between 8 and 12dpo when I got the super squinter. Hoping more like 8 because then it could be okay still...

https://i1330.photobucket.com/albums/w563/ella_hopeful/DSC06560.jpg

Going for a blood test on Sunday. Scared!!!


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Ella, & good luck! :)


----------



## nessaw

Congrats ivv, Lee and 
ella.x


----------



## dairymomma

Rapt-I have used opks as hpts and I can say it works. I got a line on an opk the day before any of my hpts turned squinty bfp with LO. The only thing is some women will have an LH surge before AF so a positive opk may not be a bfp. 

Ella-congrats! Those look pretty good to me so FX this is a super sticky rainbow baby!


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats invivo! I have twins, I was on this group when it started and they r 3.5 now :) it's awesome. Lee was on then too. Hope, were you on then too?

Congrats Ella!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks for the welcome! Test a bit darker today. Obviously now I'm questioning how dark yesterday's was as it has faded a bit today. Today's was an actual line, super easy to see and with plenty of pink color. Still faint, but I would say a regular bfp. So far its better than with my chemical... that's reassuring...

I wonder what it would take for me not to worry!? Does anyone ever feel like they just think they are doomed so just don't get excited or anything and assume it's going to go wrong?


----------



## Squig34

I'm on my 7th pregnancy with no live children Ella. I wouldn't say that I assume from the start that they are doomed, but I very much hold back any excitement until we see how things are looking. It's just a natural way that your brain tries to protect itself. But I know there are ladies around this board who just decided to let themselves be excited. So there is a bit of choice! I am a bit more excited than I was, & more hopeful that this pregnancy will really work out this time since having my 20 week scan, but I don't think I'll completely believe it until we are holding a live little girl.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Oh squig how heartbreaking - I really hope this is your rainbow! I don't know how you cope. The only way I stayed sane when I was pregnant with my son is going to the emergency room every week with 'contractions' to see him on the screen and check he was okay, and that was only after 2 losses.


----------



## Hope39

hopeful23456 said:


> Congrats invivo! I have twins, I was on this group when it started and they r 3.5 now :) it's awesome. Lee was on then too. Hope, were you on then too?
> 
> Congrats Ella!

Yep, I was on this thread when heart tree started it xx


----------



## Tasha

Rapt my BFP with Orion was an OPK. It was very positive.

I was also here when it began xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome, Ella. I know all about those horrible early days and weeks. It's a great sign that your tests are darkening -- hang in there!


----------



## blueblue

Ella, congratulations on the positive hpt. I know how you feel, it is hard to be positive, I had four losses before my little girl, with this pregnancy I did try and enjoy it although many things (early bleeding, small for dates scans) scared me frequently x

Squig, so hopeful that this is your rainbow :) x


----------



## Mitchi

Hello girls!

A while since I've been on here but thought I'd jump on and say hello as pleased to say I'm 15 weeks with number 2! Eek! Must be mad! Team pink this time too and sooooo excited by this! Keeping this to ourselves though so everyone thinks we are team yellow until the end! (I needed to know as was desperate for a girly!). 

Hope everyone with bumps are doing ok good luck to those still trying to get the rainbow. My concoction of pred, progesterone and clexane did the trick for us again on this one.

Xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Mitchi! 

Ella, how are things going?


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Tested today (20dpo) stupidly. I was feeling so positive about it all and I thought it would be fun to see if it was darker than the control.

Well, it was lighter than three days ago. Here we go again.


----------



## Squig34

Oh no, I hope it's not, Ella. So stressful for you :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Ella, please google "the hook effect" in terms of hpts. Perhaps it would be beneficial to get some beta hcg blood draws, 48 hours apart...that would give you a better indication of viability.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Much too early for the hook effect! Just need time to process. At least it won't be a shock at my scan in 9 days time.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hang in there! There are a lot of reasons that the test might be lighter and not all of them mean something terrible.

I don't mean to patronise you -- I've had a whole lot of early losses and I hated it when people tried to convince me everything was fine when I knew perfectly well that it wasn't. Just don't write yourself off completely.

Sending all my good thoughts for your scan.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Went for an emergency ultrasound and beta today as was worried about ectopic. It's not ectopic and they saw an 8mm with yolk sac, but no fetal pole or heartbeat. I should get the beta results in the next hour and that should tell me if this is viable or not. HCG was 376 last week so we're looking for minimum 4500 today.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Sounds like the ultrasound showed all it could at this early stage. Sending good thoughts for today's beta -- keep us posted.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

I can't believe it - beta was 7500, which is surprising and amazing - but now I'm worried that there was no fetal pole, should be one at this stage! Guess I'll wait until next Sunday to find out.


----------



## Squig34

More waiting, but that beta number is hopefully a very positive sign!I don't really know if it's that unusual not to see a fetal pole at 5 weeks, but KMFX for you.


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Maybe I'm just a worry wart... thanks for being here to listen!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

What a fantastic result -- congratulations!

And I don't think it's unusual for the fetal pole not to be visible even as late as 6 weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## blueblue

Mitchi - congratulations on 15 weeks and Team Pink x

Ella - keeping fingers crossed for you, it's still early for the scan, I was told by sonographer they don't always see much before 7 weeks (at a 6 week scan), hoping it all works out(but I know how stressful it is) . Glad the hcg came back higher x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ella-this is an article based on research done on Bhcg and what can be seen via ultrasound https://www.babymed.com/blogs/dramos/which-serum-hcg-level-should-you-see-pregnancy-ultrasound
I have heard Drs say a fetal pole may be detected after Bhcg reaches 10000. You are still quite early. I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## ginny83

I had a scan with this pregnancy at 6 weeks and all we saw was an empty sac! a week later at 7 weeks there was a fetal pole with heart beat


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Thanks all! The balance is such a struggle. At the moment I'm trying to tell myself - nothing has gone wrong yet, and it might yet go wrong, but just take it one day at a time.

If we get a heartbeat we tell mine and DH's parents. They would be over the moon. Praying!!!


----------



## LeeC

Update. Thank you all for the well wishes. 

Had my final IV infusion my blood is still only at 10.4 and my heart rate was 121, it was 112 resting yesterday. I'm quite annoyed as I thought my heamoglobin would have been in the normal range after the amount of iron I am getting, plus I am also taking prescription Vit C to help with absorption.

Anyway, have been given a provisional date for membrane sweep 2nd March, hospital appt Fri, 4th March for gel and to go in Sat am for induction.

I'm not happy with these dates as that will put me at 38.4 potentially 38.5 before I am even induced. I'm worried about the size of baby and delivering over 38 wks being 42 and not in the best of health right now. Yesterday I had a really bad day, felt faint all day and heart was racing, I ended up having a bit of an anxiety attack that baby had stopped moving again and the feeling of panic was just awful.

I've seen a CPN about my anxieties and I think she was also hoping to speak with the clinic.

I'm going to call them now to see if they will consider taking me this weekend or at latest 1st March for induction. 

As per usual need to read back and will respond xx.


----------



## LeeC

Hey Wookie, yes I know girl in York, I have been speaking to her about her condition on FB, I'm sure she was tested for anaemia but was given the clear. It's such a shame she is still struggling now after the birth of Alex. I think she told me she was hoping to try some medication once she has finished nursing to see if it gets her heart under control. 

Loeylo, yes the tachycardia is a pain, were you also breathless and dizzy? I struggled to even make it up the stairs, had to rest half way!! How are you doing now? Did I read on here you are contemplating number 2?

IVV, massive congrats on twins. 

Rapt, I know...... It seems like no time since we were on the RM thread, seriously where has the time gone. Yes, you can use OPK's, do you have an update? Eeeek. 

Congratulations Ella, good luck.

Dairy, thanks for thinking of me, hope you're well.

Mitchi, I remember you from the RM thread also, congrats Hun.

xx


----------



## Tasha

Lee, I was told between 10 and up is considered normal in pregnant ladies. Need a catch up soon. Sorry. I'm tired all the time atm xx


----------



## LeeC

Tasha, that's spooky. I started emailing you on FB about 3 hrs ago, wanted to ask you something. Hopefully I'll get it finished before the Walking Dead lol....
My haematologist wanted me over 12.5 because of previous PPH and anaemia after ectopics and surgery.
I'm not surprised your tired Hun, hope all is ok your end. I can't believe how much Orion is growing, little cutie.
How is your anaemia these days? Xx


----------



## loeylo

LeeC said:


> Loeylo, yes the tachycardia is a pain, were you also breathless and dizzy? I struggled to even make it up the stairs, had to rest half way!! How are you doing now? Did I read on here you are contemplating number 2?

I was the exact same. I initially put it down to work (I didn't finish until 38 weeks, my commute was 1hr by bus plus a 40 minute walk each way, so I was fairly shattered!) but yes, almost constantly dizzy, I even had scary visual auras, loss of vision, tingling down one side, and I saw stars whenever I stood up. Blood pressure was always perfect but my heart rate was never under 105 at rest. They wouldn't induce me until due date. I was also sick whenever I physically exerted myself, which I'm sure was due to my heart rate!

Yes, crazy as it sounds, I'm contemplating #2! My OH isn't ready to talk about it yet but he knows I am not getting another prescription for birth control. I have 5 months left. We will possibly use natural methods for a few months after that, depending how my OH feels!


----------



## dairymomma

Hope-If you feel that strongly about being induced earlier, I'd push for it. Would talking to your hematologist about this help and would it add more weight if he called your dr as well? FX you get your induction moved up and all goes perfect for you. As for me, I'm doing pretty good. Due to some recently discovered hereditary disorders and my MTHFR diagnosis, I'm being referred to a hematologist. I see him in April and there's a chance I'll be seeing a genetic counselor around the same time too. So more testing, not much ttc, and just generally waiting around mostly. 

Ella-It's not uncommon to not see a fetal pole that early. The fact that you saw anything at all is really great news and the yolk sac shows there's growth going on. It's hard to not worry about every little thing but hang in there. A few more days and I bet you'd have seen bubs and a hb. Do you have a followup scan in a week or so or any more bloods to see how things are going in that respect?


----------



## Hope39

dairymomma said:


> Hope-If you feel that strongly about being induced earlier, I'd push for it. Would talking to your hematologist about this help and would it add more weight if he called your dr as well? FX you get your induction moved up and all goes perfect for you. As for me, I'm doing pretty good. Due to some recently discovered hereditary disorders and my MTHFR diagnosis, I'm being referred to a hematologist. I see him in April and there's a chance I'll be seeing a genetic counselor around the same time too. So more testing, not much ttc, and just generally waiting around mostly.
> 
> Ella-It's not uncommon to not see a fetal pole that early. The fact that you saw anything at all is really great news and the yolk sac shows there's growth going on. It's hard to not worry about every little thing but hang in there. A few more days and I bet you'd have seen bubs and a hb. Do you have a followup scan in a week or so or any more bloods to see how things are going in that respect?

I think you mean LeeC, lol xx


----------



## Hope39

loeylo said:


> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Loeylo, yes the tachycardia is a pain, were you also breathless and dizzy? I struggled to even make it up the stairs, had to rest half way!! How are you doing now? Did I read on here you are contemplating number 2?
> 
> I was the exact same. I initially put it down to work (I didn't finish until 38 weeks, my commute was 1hr by bus plus a 40 minute walk each way, so I was fairly shattered!) but yes, almost constantly dizzy, I even had scary visual auras, loss of vision, tingling down one side, and I saw stars whenever I stood up. Blood pressure was always perfect but my heart rate was never under 105 at rest. They wouldn't induce me until due date. I was also sick whenever I physically exerted myself, which I'm sure was due to my heart rate!
> 
> Yes, crazy as it sounds, I'm contemplating #2! My OH isn't ready to talk about it yet but he knows I am not getting another prescription for birth control. I have 5 months left. We will possibly use natural methods for a few months after that, depending how my OH feels!Click to expand...

The gp gave me a months supply of birth control and I didn't bother taking it :wacko: 

As soon as he said I possibly won't have a period I didn't fancy messing with my hormones as we want to try for no 2. I'm still breastfeeding so sort of using that as birth control :haha:


----------



## dairymomma

Yeah, I did mean Lee. Oops... :dohh:


----------



## loeylo

Hope39 said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Loeylo, yes the tachycardia is a pain, were you also breathless and dizzy? I struggled to even make it up the stairs, had to rest half way!! How are you doing now? Did I read on here you are contemplating number 2?
> 
> I was the exact same. I initially put it down to work (I didn't finish until 38 weeks, my commute was 1hr by bus plus a 40 minute walk each way, so I was fairly shattered!) but yes, almost constantly dizzy, I even had scary visual auras, loss of vision, tingling down one side, and I saw stars whenever I stood up. Blood pressure was always perfect but my heart rate was never under 105 at rest. They wouldn't induce me until due date. I was also sick whenever I physically exerted myself, which I'm sure was due to my heart rate!
> 
> Yes, crazy as it sounds, I'm contemplating #2! My OH isn't ready to talk about it yet but he knows I am not getting another prescription for birth control. I have 5 months left. We will possibly use natural methods for a few months after that, depending how my OH feels!Click to expand...
> 
> The gp gave me a months supply of birth control and I didn't bother taking it :wacko:
> 
> As soon as he said I possibly won't have a period I didn't fancy messing with my hormones as we want to try for no 2. I'm still breastfeeding so sort of using that as birth control :haha:Click to expand...

I am on the mini pill so only one hormone, I actually conceived my second pregnancy when I was on it and my cycles returned straight away when I finished it before. I really wish I wasn't on it but my OH didn't want to risk another pregnancy so soon after my c section, but I am honestly just as broody as before I had her! 

Tbh I think I need to address what the need to be pregnant again so soon is caused by. I guess I feel a bit robbed of enjoying pregnancy and I also had the exact opposite of the birth I had hoped for. 

My issue definitely isn't falling pregnant, I'm so fortunate to fall pregnant if a sperm gets anywhere near me (so far anyway) its just staying pregnant that is my issue.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm coming to terms with the idea that having so many losses means that I'll be permanently broody for another baby. It always feels as though my family isn't complete, but I think that's because of the babies who aren't here when they should be.

These two will absolutely, definitely be my last.


----------



## LeeC

Hey all. At last progress with the hospital. 

Induction booked for Tuesday, going in to hospital on Monday at 8.00pm for Prostin Gel. Shitting myself tbh but also very excited. Just want it over.

Yes, I think you meant me Dairy, when I first read that I thought Hope had an announcement to make!!

Hope, I got pregnant 3 times while breast feeding, in saying that my periods returned 4 months after having Morgan. Are you going to start TTC soon, I'm excited for you all over again xx.

Loeylo. I know how you feel, I felt completely cheated by the pregnancy and birth experience but believe me I haven't found it any easier the 2nd time round, this pregnancy has been physically and mentally exhausting and tbh I am scared shitless about the labour/birth after my last experience. I am reassuring myself by thinking that at least this time they are prepared for the worst so hopefully there won't be an emergency situation and also nothing can compare to holding that little baby and the joy parenting brings. Completely worth it x

IVV, this is also my last. After 15 pregnancies and at 42 yrs old I am done. Hubby will be getting the op shortly. I just said to Tasha earlier that it somehow seems strange knowing this is the end of such a long struggle. I'm hoping to fully enjoy my last ever weekend of being pregnant.


----------



## Mitchi

Good luck Lee!


----------



## Hope39

loeylo said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Loeylo, yes the tachycardia is a pain, were you also breathless and dizzy? I struggled to even make it up the stairs, had to rest half way!! How are you doing now? Did I read on here you are contemplating number 2?
> 
> I was the exact same. I initially put it down to work (I didn't finish until 38 weeks, my commute was 1hr by bus plus a 40 minute walk each way, so I was fairly shattered!) but yes, almost constantly dizzy, I even had scary visual auras, loss of vision, tingling down one side, and I saw stars whenever I stood up. Blood pressure was always perfect but my heart rate was never under 105 at rest. They wouldn't induce me until due date. I was also sick whenever I physically exerted myself, which I'm sure was due to my heart rate!
> 
> Yes, crazy as it sounds, I'm contemplating #2! My OH isn't ready to talk about it yet but he knows I am not getting another prescription for birth control. I have 5 months left. We will possibly use natural methods for a few months after that, depending how my OH feels!Click to expand...
> 
> The gp gave me a months supply of birth control and I didn't bother taking it :wacko:
> 
> As soon as he said I possibly won't have a period I didn't fancy messing with my hormones as we want to try for no 2. I'm still breastfeeding so sort of using that as birth control :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I am on the mini pill so only one hormone, I actually conceived my second pregnancy when I was on it and my cycles returned straight away when I finished it before. I really wish I wasn't on it but my OH didn't want to risk another pregnancy so soon after my c section, but I am honestly just as broody as before I had her!
> 
> Tbh I think I need to address what the need to be pregnant again so soon is caused by. I guess I feel a bit robbed of enjoying pregnancy and I also had the exact opposite of the birth I had hoped for.
> 
> My issue definitely isn't falling pregnant, I'm so fortunate to fall pregnant if a sperm gets anywhere near me (so far anyway) its just staying pregnant that is my issue.Click to expand...

I think I have just enjoyed Oscar so much that I have this terrible urge to have another soon. Maybe it's because I should have two boys , but then I think If isaac was here then Oscar probably wouldn't be, bittersweet really . Some days it really hits me and I miss isaac terribly, I've been thinking about him a lot lately as his 2nd birthday approaches, I think about him everyday anyway but it just seems like more of my day I'm thinking about isaac 

i had a c sect too so have to wait for a while and I need to seriously shed some weight too , I've lost a stone, only about 3 more to go :haha::haha:

I always got pregnant easily and staying pregnant was the problem but i took Prednisolone for isaac and Oscar pregnancies so hoping taking prednisolone again will be all that is needed to bring my last baby home 

Xx


----------



## Hope39

LeeC said:


> Hey all. At last progress with the hospital.
> 
> Induction booked for Tuesday, going in to hospital on Monday at 8.00pm for Prostin Gel. Shitting myself tbh but also very excited. Just want it over.
> 
> Yes, I think you meant me Dairy, when I first read that I thought Hope had an announcement to make!!
> 
> Hope, I got pregnant 3 times while breast feeding, in saying that my periods returned 4 months after having Morgan. Are you going to start TTC soon, I'm excited for you all over again xx.
> 
> Loeylo. I know how you feel, I felt completely cheated by the pregnancy and birth experience but believe me I haven't found it any easier the 2nd time round, this pregnancy has been physically and mentally exhausting and tbh I am scared shitless about the labour/birth after my last experience. I am reassuring myself by thinking that at least this time they are prepared for the worst so hopefully there won't be an emergency situation and also nothing can compare to holding that little baby and the joy parenting brings. Completely worth it x
> 
> IVV, this is also my last. After 15 pregnancies and at 42 yrs old I am done. Hubby will be getting the op shortly. I just said to Tasha earlier that it somehow seems strange knowing this is the end of such a long struggle. I'm hoping to fully enjoy my last ever weekend of being pregnant.

I wish I did have an announcement to make :haha: 

My periods haven't returned but I'm seriously thinking of poas (opk) to see if I'm ovulating :wacko:

I'd like to think we might be TTC in about 3 months x


----------



## Squig34

All the best Lee!

& good luck Hope for TTC again :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Lee - just seeing this - I had no idea you were pregnant! I guess it has been w while since I was active on here ;) Very excited for you!


----------



## dancareoi

Hope39 said:


> LeeC said:
> 
> 
> Hey all. At last progress with the hospital.
> 
> Induction booked for Tuesday, going in to hospital on Monday at 8.00pm for Prostin Gel. Shitting myself tbh but also very excited. Just want it over.
> 
> Yes, I think you meant me Dairy, when I first read that I thought Hope had an announcement to make!!
> 
> Hope, I got pregnant 3 times while breast feeding, in saying that my periods returned 4 months after having Morgan. Are you going to start TTC soon, I'm excited for you all over again xx.
> 
> Loeylo. I know how you feel, I felt completely cheated by the pregnancy and birth experience but believe me I haven't found it any easier the 2nd time round, this pregnancy has been physically and mentally exhausting and tbh I am scared shitless about the labour/birth after my last experience. I am reassuring myself by thinking that at least this time they are prepared for the worst so hopefully there won't be an emergency situation and also nothing can compare to holding that little baby and the joy parenting brings. Completely worth it x
> 
> IVV, this is also my last. After 15 pregnancies and at 42 yrs old I am done. Hubby will be getting the op shortly. I just said to Tasha earlier that it somehow seems strange knowing this is the end of such a long struggle. I'm hoping to fully enjoy my last ever weekend of being pregnant.
> 
> I wish I did have an announcement to make :haha:
> 
> My periods haven't returned but I'm seriously thinking of poas (opk) to see if I'm ovulating :wacko:
> 
> I'd like to think we might be TTC in about 3 months xClick to expand...


I have BF my last 2 babies and both times it took about 9 months for AF to return!

I know what you mean about bitter sweet following losses. Both of my last 2 are rainbows. Neither of them would be here today if it weren't for my losses.


Good luck Lee xx


----------



## blueblue

Good luck Lee, glad the induction is booked now x

Hope and Loeylo, good luck for #2! x 

Loving my little rainbow so much, she's so amazing, I'm still feeling like I'm not up to having another one. I know how lucky I am but have been finding it a bit difficult to cope - I went to a PND support group the other day which really helped (as I'm not feeling quite right at the moment) and now I'm wondering if I've had it a bit since my first loss.


----------



## Hope39

I think I could just about manage another, working from home has its benefits and dad is at home too

I've had to work all week this week, only upstairs in my office but all I've heard dad say is "alright Oscar I'm now coming ", lol. Little demanding monkey, i think it's probably a case of can dad cope . Oscar is at the age when he knows if he has been left on his own. He is absolutely amazing though and I love him to pieces too x

Hope your feeling better soon blueblue. Xx


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Blue, I'm sorry you're not feeling on top of the world right now.

I had pretty bad PND after my second daughter -- having her safe in my arms brought back all the pain and grief of my lost little man and I struggled for a long time. I'm so glad you're able to find support.


----------



## wookie130

:hugs: blueblue... I struggled with PND with my first, and it was really all triggered by my struggles to breastfeed her. I now know that it was PND, and that my feelings of inadequacy and sadness encompassed a whole lot more than just infant feeding struggles. Fortunately, I was able to move beyond it without help, and I was good by the time she was around 4 or 5 months...and it was smooth sailing from there. It was difficult at the time, and I certainly can empathize with those who are currently in the midst of it.

Lee!!!! It's early Monday morning in my U.S. timezone, but I know it's probably getting close to the time where you're due to go in for your induction! Good luck, and we all wish you the very best.

AFM...I'm currently in the 2ww, unintentionally. My DH and I had another moment of complete irresponsibility, and ended up dtd last night...except this time, there was no withdrawal involved. Yesterday was CD 13, and I know I was gearing up to ovulate...I'll probably do so today. Eeek! I would LOVE a third baby, but DH has been resistant to the idea, and quite frankly, he's right, and doesn't want a third for all of the right reasons. I was upfront with him last night about the poor timing of things, and he still chose to...well, you know...so, I guess if I did just accidently get pregnant, he can't say that I fooled him, or talked him into it, etc. I talked to him afterwards, and I said, "Would a third baby really be so bad?" And he was like, "No..." LOL. Ugh.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you ladies x

Hope, is Oscar weaning now? He must be getting big now. I don't know what to say but thinking of you and Issac x

IVV, thank you, hope you are getting on well, how are you feeling? When is your next scan? x

Wookie, I also think the breastfeeding struggles and expressing kicked it off too, I've met a few ladies with PND and a lot of them seemed to have had feeding issues. It works now (I'm about 60/40 formula) but part of me wishes I'd just let it go at the start. Hope everything works out with the 2ww, sounds like he is coming round? x


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Blueblue

Well I'll wait with baited breath to hear the outcome for you Wookie! I want to say good luck for the heart part of you that wants another little one, even though your head is more pragmatic!

Lee, how's it going?

AFM, baby seems to be doing ok. She's the smaller side of average, but growing moving & putting on weight plus lots of amniotic fluid & placenta looks good so hopefully it will all end well :) I'm feeling pretty nauseous most of the time again, but all in a good cause!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Lee, looking forward to your update. Hope all's over you by now!

Blue, my 12-week scan is on Friday. I'm anxious (what else is new?), because my 3-year-old has Slapped Cheek. I'm hopeful that I'm already immune, but at this early stage there isn't much I can do either way. I'm glad you've found a system that works for feeding -- it's much harder than anybody tells you!

Squig, a petite young lady! So long as she looks healthy and active then I'm sure all will be well. Hopefully the nausea will go again and it's just a blip.


----------



## wookie130

Squig, my babies were all tinky neonates and newborns. At around 4 months of age, they chunked up quite a bit. :) As long as she's active, and growing somewhat steadily, that's what they're looking for...

InVivo- Good luck! Sounds like everything is smooth sailing with the :twins: so far!

Lee!!! I'm sure baby is here by now. :) <3 Hope you're both snuggling and doing well!


----------



## mowat

So excited for an update Lee!


----------



## blueblue

IVV - good luck for tomorrow's scan :hugs: . Hoping you are immune too x

Squig - glad Squiggle is getting on well :hugs: . They do put on weight quickly. Ellie was tiny too, like Wookie's little one's she is getting bigger quicker now, she was pretty skinny when I had her and looked more premature than term but she went up a centile to the 2nd after 10 weeks and has cheeks like a little chipmunk now x


----------



## blueblue

Happy Mother's Day ladies x


----------



## blueblue

IVV - hope your scan went well on Friday x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks Blue.

Scan was great, babies are fine and there's no sign of any fluid retention or Parvo infection. Another milestone passed!


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats invivo!

I've been reading you but lately can't seem to find much time for posting as I'm trying to maximise the time left before maternity leave in my shop.

I had the anatomy scan a few weeks ago and I'm having another boy. I'm really happy with the news. I think it'll be great for my youngest to have a brother close in age. 

Hope you are all well ladies!


----------



## blueblue

IVV and Madrid, great news about your scans, congratulations! x


----------



## wookie130

Madrid! :happydance: Boys are so wonderful!


----------



## ginny83

yay madrid - this will hopefully be my 3rd boy and I cant wait. In total I've been pregnant 7 times and I know that 6 of those were boys!


----------



## LynAnne

Hi, here to join in and maybe get a little advice.

Since February last year I have had five losses and I found out on Friday that I'm pregnant again. We weren't even trying this last month so it was a happy surprise. I've had three very early losses (cp), an ectopic which resulted in the loss of my left tube and a MMC so I am really hoping that this is the one.

I haven't had any testing. I was offered it in January but it was really bad timing so I've not had any yet. I dont know if there is "anything wrong" with me. When I had my surgery for the ectopic they told me both ovaries, other tube and womb looked healthy but I don't know about my thyroid or whatever.

Just wondering if there is anything I could do or take to make this one my little, sticky rainbow.


----------



## Squig34

LynAnne, just to wish you lots of luck. I really hope this little one sticks for you but if the worst happens, I would really advise you to make testing a priority - there are various things that could help depending on whether an issue is identified but I don't think your doctor is likely to give you something heavy duty on the off - chance. Some women take a baby aspirin & that has helped - maybe you could discuss with your doctor? 
I have had all the blood tests & everything came back clear but when I lost my son last year, because it was later on, they were able to examine my placenta & it looked like a blood clotting problem so that's what I'm being treated for & this pregnancy seems to be going ok so far. Between my 5th pregnancy & my son, I had an endometrial scratch which helps to promote implantation & which I would recommend (but again I hope you don't need!)

Congratulations on :blue: Madrid!

Glad all was well with your twins, IVV :)


----------



## blueblue

LynAnne - I'm sorry for your losses, I hope everything works out this time x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Lynanne-I have no suggestions but I want to wish you all the best this pregnancy.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

LynAnne, sending good thoughts that this pregnancy is a sticky one. How are you doing?


----------



## LeeC

Hey ladies. Sorry I've not updated before now. 
I had my little boy on 2nd March, we have named him Jude-Joseph.
I can't believe he will be 3 weeks already on Weds, the time is passing way to quickly. 
Morgan is being a really great big bro and we are all totally in love with him.m


----------



## LeeC

Born 2/3/16 at 8.59 am, weighing 7lb 11oz.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LeeC

Our 2nd rainbow boy. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wookie130

Lee, he's so gorgeous, and I love the name you've chosen! <3 Congrats!


----------



## ginny83

congratulations lee! he's a cutie!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

A huge congratulations, he's a stunner.

I love the picture of both your boys together.


----------



## mowat

Amazing news! Congrats!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Lee, such cute pics!


----------



## Madrid98

Gorgeous baby! Congratulations Lee!


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations Lee.x


----------



## Lallie81

Wonderful news Lee, congratulations! So beautiful


----------



## blueblue

Lee, he's beautiful! Morgan is such a cutie too. What beautiful little rainbows :) x


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi All :hi:

I frequented this thread when I was pregnant with my Rainbow DD after 2 - 6.5 week miscarriages and 1 chemical in the course of a year. That was almost 2 years ago! Crazy! She is a feisty lively 19 month old now.

SO- to my point... I just got a BFP at 10dpo - I only tested this early bc I am still nursing (AF returned 4 months ago) and have only been having a 9 day luteal phase. So since I have been charting/keeping track I wanted to see if my luteal phase was lengthening or if I hadn't gotten AF yet bc of pregnancy. I must admit I was thinking it was going to take a while bc of nursing but this cycle was the first pretty regular textbook cycle since AF returned (or really ever that I can remember since I started tracking them!). 

Sorry I am rambling haha

Okay these are my questions:

What have you ladies done when you found out you were pregnant with #2 following your first successful pregnancy after RPL? I was on baby aspirin and 400mg/day progesterone and Folgard due to MTHFR (However I have been taking methylfolate daily for the last 4 months which I think is better than Folgard for MTHFR) with my rainbow under a fertility specialist's care. I haven't been to his office in over 2 years now. 

Should I start with my regular OB and ask for a test of my progesterone? or ask to put me on the high dose right away again?

Has anyone gone down the hollistic route and been successful after RPL? Thoughts on progesterone cream?

Has anyone continued to nurse through a pregnancy with a history of RPL? I am really not willing to wean. But thoughts if we are techincally considered "high risk"?

I am so shocked! and scared! and really have no idea where this could go bc it's so early and my history. A lot has changed in my life in last 2 years since trying for baby #1 though such as diet (dairy free, try to stick with organic/whole foods), lifestyle (I am now a SAHM) and am much more hollistically minded (I blame motherhood), I've been off birth control for 3+ years now, and the stress and pressure is much less than it was before so I am trying to be hopeful. 

Any input would be appreciated from you ladies and I know some of my crew is still around!1


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations, newlywedtzh! Could you ask your doctor about continuing to nurse through your pregnancy? Then at least you'll know either way and you won't need to worry if they say it's ok x


----------



## newlywedtzh

yes but just from talking to friends and doing my own research (I'm a trained breastfeeding counselor) many tell you to wean when it is unnecessary. However on most credible breastfeeding resources the clause does say unless considered high risk.


----------



## blueblue

Hopefully they will say it's not high risk x


----------



## dairymomma

Lee-Congrats! I was hoping to hear an update. Cute pictures and even cuter boys. :)

Newly-congrats and from my experience, it's pretty variable. On the breastfeeding side, I've completely lost my milk when my hormones start rising so I've had to wean but not everyone has that problem. There will likely be a dip in supply but I know women who have powered through and gotten it back up again. On the progesterone side, you *may* not need it again. I know several women who had recurrent losses but after a successful pregnancy, it was like their hormones 'reset' and they didn't need it again. I am not one of those women (my progesterone levels stayed low and I m/c if unmedicated) but we have seen that my progesterone levels have started rising normally with my last few pregnancies and I think it's because I've done alot with hormone balancing/cleansing thru my naturopath. I will say that all of the doctors I've seen have said it's completely okay to take progesterone even if you don't need it so if you feel it's necessary-even if it only ends up being for peace of mind. However, I'd discuss this with your doctor first as I'm not sure if it will affect your milk at all.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks so much dairy!! I'm not concerned so much about milk supply since dd is 19 months and eats a plethora of solids however weaning would be traumatic- she has always been a booby girl! 

I spoke with my OB they did a blood draw today but she said she was unwilling to prescribe progesterone until she receives the results. My progesterone has started out good before then dropped so that concerns me. I think im going to make an appt. with the fertility doc to see their perspective. I forgot how much anxiety every pregnancy brought. Almost resenting it. Only time will tell though! Having a toddler to chase around does keep the mind occupied some.


----------



## petitpas

Congratulations! 

Breastfeeding by itself shouldn't really be a problem but it is the drugs you might take, particularly aspirin, that could be bad in breastmilk. 
When I planned my second baby, we decided (with the doctor) not to run any risks and go with the exact same prescriptions that worked the first time round.
For me, sadly, this meant weaning my son much earlier than planned (at 20 months) as the steroids and aspirin were a no-no for him. 

I'm all for holistic help, but I also think that us RPL ladies have spent so much suffering in order to find the correct cocktail of drugs to have our babies that I personally wouldn't want to risk leaving anything out the second time round. 

It is a very personal decision, of course. As it happens, my NK cell test results after my first pregnancy had changed to normal so I was offered the option to proceed without steroids the second time round. Hubby and I didn't want to risk it, though. 

Perhaps your specialist from your last pregnancy is more qualified to advise you? It's not nice that they are already withholding harmless progesterone at what could be a very critical stage. 

Good luck with whatever you choose and keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks Petit- was that pregnancy successful if you dont mind me asking?

I called my old fertility doctors office and oh my what a world of difference. They were very welcoming and brought me in right away (today) already prescribed me Folgard and Promettrium (progesterone) I already picked it up from the pharmacy and they got back to me already with my results.

HCG is 80 at 12dpo and progesterone is good at 19.5

They actually told me to hold off on taking the progesterone yet since my progesterone is good and high however with my DD it also started off at 20 and then dropped to 8.3 ! 

I'm going in for followup draw in two days which they will test prog again but maybe i will ask them to test it every couple of days just in case?

Haven't even heard from my OB yet with results and they are closed for the day so I think the fertility office is where I need to be- I would be able to get weekly ultrasounds and more attention and care.

I've also decided long ago that I would continue my nursing relationship eventho it carries risk. It is very special and important to me and my DD and although it may pose a risk for early MC I am willing to let nature take its course for now. Progesterone is also safe while nursing1

WIll keep u all updated- cant believe I'm back in the game!


----------



## petitpas

As long as you aren't taking aspirin, which is dangerous to children, then that's lovely that you can still breastfeed! 

It sounds like you really are in the right hands now. Us RPL ladies don't just fall back into the normal category once we have had our first baby. We are traumatised forever so I do believe that any subsequent pregnancies need to be handled with kid gloves, too.

My first bfp, which I got just a couple of days after weaning, turned out to be a blighted ovum. I was sad but not worried sad iygwim. It felt like a 'normal' miscarriage, not the start of RPL all over again. 

It still took it out of me in terms of morning sickness, emotions etc and I decided that my next pregnancy would be my last, regardless of the outcome. Luckily, that was our daughter, but it really took it out of my physically and I felt so guilty with regards to my lovely boy who I couldn't look after. He is ok, though, and loves his feisty little sister so it was all worth it in the end!


----------



## Hope39

hi everyone 

It's been so long since I posted here, I hope your all well 

Congrats Newly X

Squig- how are you doing my lovely, how many weeks is the little squiglet now?

I have spoken to the docs today , they are sending off another referal for me to mr Shehata. Mr Shehata wants to run bloods on me again before we try for No2, yikes!! We was going to start trying when Oscar was 9 months but I would have to stop breastfeeding Oscar which I can't bring myself to do quite yet. I am getting my bloods done and medications in place though for when I'm ready xx


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats newly!!

Petit I've been left so worried after reading your message. I've been breastfeeding all the pregnancy (He is 23 months now) and taking baby aspirin daily but nobody told me I shouldn't.


----------



## loeylo

Congrats Lee - two gorgeous babies!

Congrats Newly - don't know the answers to any of your questions, sorry!

Hope - how exciting! I would love to start trying soon but my oh isn't so keen - I'm from a small age gap family whereas his family all have big gaps which I think plays into it. Id be pregnant now if I had my way (speaking of which I completely forgot to start a new pack of the pill for three days, but we haven't dtd yet and my OH is aware of this. We are going away for a few nights so who knows ...)


----------



## Hope39

loeylo said:


> Congrats Lee - two gorgeous babies!
> 
> Congrats Newly - don't know the answers to any of your questions, sorry!
> 
> Hope - how exciting! I would love to start trying soon but my oh isn't so keen - I'm from a small age gap family whereas his family all have big gaps which I think plays into it. Id be pregnant now if I had my way (speaking of which I completely forgot to start a new pack of the pill for three days, but we haven't dtd yet and my OH is aware of this. We are going away for a few nights so who knows ...)

Tbh I probably wouldn't have waited till 9 months and started now if I didn't have to stop feeding . It's the bed time feed that I love the most when he is all bathed and ready for bed

I didn't bother starting the pill, as soon as he told me I might not have a period I then decided to not bother so I'm just being careful, lol

Xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Newly :)

Good luck for no.2 Hope & Loeylo!

Hope, thanks for asking, I'm 30 weeks today & baby girl is doing well :) I only have 6 weeks tomorrow until induction; I'm getting so excited to meet her!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Ladies ladies ladies... Forgive me I will be using this thread a lot I feel. Especially since we are deciding to keep this pregnancy a secret until we know more. 

Hcg is rising nicely however progesterone dropped from 19.5 (12dpo) to 15 (14dpo) in two days. Due to my history they want me to start the prometrium. 

Had there been any conclusion to the oral vs vaginal Debate? Does vaginal curb the dizziness? I had terrible dizziness with DD and now that I'm at home with a little one it kind of scares me this time around! 

I know it is so selfish but I wanted to see and was hoping that my body could do this on its own. Taking progesterone is probably the easiest thing a woman has to do to stay pregnant and I know many of you and friends have had to endure much worse things but I guess as a woman I feel like a failure. 

My luteal phase was only 9 days before my bfp so maybe bf has something to do with it. 

Feeing so guilty right now bc I'm already so distracted by all of this that I feel like I've been ignoring dd and call me crazy but I already feel nauseous and sooooo tired that I'm not being my happy vibrant mom I usually am which also is giving me guilt. I'm only 4 weeks today, seems crazy early for symptoms right? Maybe it's my nerves. 

Ugh man, I forgot how taxing on the mind and soul and body this all is. 

Will have a scan and bloods in a week.


----------



## petitpas

Madrid, it's due to something called Reye's syndrome. Rare, but potentially very dangerous. It might be a non-issue since you've been taking it so long now but maybe call your doctor and check it's ok to keep taking? 

Newly, :hugs:

Hope, baby number two time? Bring it on! :thumbup:


----------



## Hope39

Soon, when I can bring myself to stop feeding. I got to see shehata first anyway x


----------



## mandy1971

Hi ladies!! I've posted on this thread only on a handful of occasions in the earlier days..
Some of you might remember me..and know me from the sh facebook group now.
I just wanted to update that I am finally pregnant withy rainbow, and first baby, currently 35 weeks having a planned c section on 4th may at exactly 38 weeks.. I am 45 in July this is a naturally concieved baby
Which I really didn't think I'd be able to achieve at my age.. Couldn't have found the strength to keep trying and believe it was a achievable without this forums support over the years..


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wow Mandy a huge congrats !! Fingers crossed for an easy c section!!


----------



## wookie130

newlywedtzh said:


> Ladies ladies ladies... Forgive me I will be using this thread a lot I feel. Especially since we are deciding to keep this pregnancy a secret until we know more.
> 
> Hcg is rising nicely however progesterone dropped from 19.5 (12dpo) to 15 (14dpo) in two days. Due to my history they want me to start the prometrium.
> 
> Had there been any conclusion to the oral vs vaginal Debate? Does vaginal curb the dizziness? I had terrible dizziness with DD and now that I'm at home with a little one it kind of scares me this time around!
> 
> I know it is so selfish but I wanted to see and was hoping that my body could do this on its own. Taking progesterone is probably the easiest thing a woman has to do to stay pregnant and I know many of you and friends have had to endure much worse things but I guess as a woman I feel like a failure.
> 
> My luteal phase was only 9 days before my bfp so maybe bf has something to do with it.
> 
> Feeing so guilty right now bc I'm already so distracted by all of this that I feel like I've been ignoring dd and call me crazy but I already feel nauseous and sooooo tired that I'm not being my happy vibrant mom I usually am which also is giving me guilt. I'm only 4 weeks today, seems crazy early for symptoms right? Maybe it's my nerves.
> 
> Ugh man, I forgot how taxing on the mind and soul and body this all is.
> 
> Will have a scan and bloods in a week.

I would do the vaginal suppositories...I am also a low progesterone gal (usually around an 8, even while pregnant), and both of my vaginal suppository pregnancies were my rainbows. It absorbs better into the bloodstream via the vag, from my understanding.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks Wookie! I think I'm gonna do one orally in the am and one vaginally at night. 

Did it make you spot at all? I think that's what I'm afraid of. I don't need snything adding to the anxiety levels :-X 

My nipples are no longer as sore - but I guess that's bc my progesterone dropped. 

I just want to know why?!?! What causes women to have insufficient progesterone levels?


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Petit! I did a bit of research and I'm confident it won't be harmful in my case. I only breastfeed him once a day, before I put him in his bed for about 5-10 minutes max around 8pm. And the baby aspirin I take it always before I go to bed, that's around 11pm. It seems the time gap is big enough not to affect him. I guess that's why my consultant didn't tell me to stop. 

Newly the progesterone thing must be so frustrating! I'm glad to hear they're keeping an eye on it and with the tablets it should be under control from now on.


----------



## wookie130

newlywedtzh said:


> Thanks Wookie! I think I'm gonna do one orally in the am and one vaginally at night.
> 
> Did it make you spot at all? I think that's what I'm afraid of. I don't need snything adding to the anxiety levels :-X
> 
> My nipples are no longer as sore - but I guess that's bc my progesterone dropped.
> 
> I just want to know why?!?! What causes women to have insufficient progesterone levels?

I probably would not do both, and if you're going to go with the oral prometrium, do it at night, as it can cause blurred vision, and some other undesirable things, as far as I've read...but personally, I'd do the vaginal suppositories. They work well, and they literally saved my babies - I'm sure of it.

To answer your question, I did NOT spot with Hannah, but I bled quite a bit with Oscar, to the point where he was classified a "threatened miscarriage" until I was 20 weeks along. There was never any identifiable reason for the bleeding, but they suspect the suppositories were irritating my cervix a bit. It was always quite a bit more bleeding than "spotting"...I had to wear a pad, and it was like a light to medium flow. It was horribly stressful. I had to have several ultrasounds, and everything was always fine...but I worried tremendously that it wasn't.


----------



## laullypop

Hi everyone, I haven't posted here before but just noticed this board. Congrats to everyone! <3:hugs:

I just want to say how reassuring it is to hear that progesterone suppositories seem to have worked for a lot of you. I'm taking them until 12 weeks this pregnancy, after asking but being refused them on my last pregnancy. 
I'm also taking 75mg per day aspirin and praying everything goes well. xx


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Laully! I wonder why you're stopping the progesterone at 12 weeks...the placenta doesn't start really taking over progesterone production until around 14 weeks, so it would be best if you could stick with them until at least 14 weeks...staying on them until around 16 weeks is the ideal, really.

Insufficient progesterone can be caused by many things. A lot times, it's insufficient estrogen that throws women out of balance, causing a "weak" ovulation, and then insufficient levels of progesterone are achieved. It's a delicate balance! :) A level of 15 while pregnant is actually a good level, Newly. I realized it dropped slightly, but your levels will actually vary from day to day, and usually our progesterone registers higher in the early morning, for whatever reason. Supplementing is a good idea, of course, and it will hurt NOTHING, and it could actually help a lot! :)


----------



## petitpas

Hi laullypop! :wave:

Mandy, I know you! Fantastic news that you are so close to holding your baby in your arms. I wish you a beautiful birth (both my sections were magical - I loved them) :kiss:

Newly, I'd also go for the vag ones as I believe the absorption is better. The ones I was given here in the UK can also be used up the ahem back passage, if you prefer. In order to prevent cervix irritation my consultant advised me to give it a try. After umming and aahing I did. It was great! No mess (the vag ones do melt out into your panties something rotten) and no having to lie down and wait as they just stay in. No spotting or bleeding, either. 
I don't know whether I needed them as I never had my progesterone tested; they were given to me as a belt and braces method.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Mandy- you'll be holding your rainbow so soon!

Congratulations & good luck Laully.


----------



## Hope39

I'm so excited for you Mandy, this little one has been a long time coming 

Do you know what your having?

I loved my c sect experience too, I was just so excited and overwhelmed that I was about to have a baby, i think I kind of went into shock once I was holding him, all very weird to think that the little boy I was holding was mine and he was going to come home with me 

It wa also such a relief too, you just be excited too xx


----------



## mandy1971

Thankyou ladies.. I wanted to post in this page for years...I couldn't wait till delivery date ..!!
It's a little boy we are having..it still does t feel real and I don suppose I'll relax till I'm holding him.. Pictures to follow soon.. 2 weeks 4 days till the eviction &#55357;&#56842; 
Much love to you all.. Xxx


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Mandy so very pleased for you xx


----------



## wookie130

Mandy, I'll echo what the other gals have said about their c-sections...I had two (17 months apart), and I LOVED THEM! A planned c-section can be a very joyful and miraculous experience...I can say with 100% honesty that they were the most joyful moments of my life. To hear those first cries from behind that curtain as the baby emerges is a feeling that cannot be put into words! <3 Good luck, and I'm so thrilled that you'll finally be holding your rainbow!


----------



## laullypop

Thanks ladies!
Wookie- I will mention this to my midwife and dr when i see them next. I honestly don't think it will change anything because it was such a battle to even get this much but all I can do is try. What's odd is that they wouldn't test my progesterone when I asked but prescribed the progesterone twice a day eventually!


----------



## petitpas

Laully, that's quite common. To see whether you have an issue with your progesterone they would have to run several tests and could never be quite sure. It's easier just to prescribe and be done with it :)


----------



## hopeful23456

congrats Mandy!! I had a c section too, went great!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats mandy and laully. X


----------



## floridamomma

Hi all. Stopping in after a year away. Possible bfp after using Pom last 12 months. Weren't trying and I believe af is due Saturday. I got a faint bfp on a blue dye clear blue. I've never had a false positive so I'm hoping that isn't that the case here. My dh knows because I was utterly shocked. Crossing my fingers that tomorrow and Thursday's test darken up. I don't want to admit it but I'm really hopeful that I am! Congrats to all my lovely bnb friends who have been blessed with beautiful rainbows. I haven't commented but i do check in every one and again.


----------



## dairymomma

Laully-I've always stopped mine around 13-14 weeks due to personal preference (I usually have enough of my prescription left to last me til then and why waste the pills?) but my doctor has said the placenta takes over between 9 and 10 weeks so stopping around 12 weeks is plenty fine. I've never had an issue after stopping it then either but doctor's opinions vary so much as I've found. Also, progesterone isn't harmful to a pregnancy even if you don't need it so if you feel better being on the progesterone longer and your doctor/midwife okay it, then it's totally fine to take it.

AFM-I'm home from my appt with the hematologist. Not too impressed with him actually. He won't give me steroids because I'm apparently at risk for calcium deficiency due to multiple pregnancies?? (This even though I've been on a calcium supplement off/on over the years due to me not eating alot of dairy.) He doesn't think my history of blighted ovums points to anything but bad luck. He's ONLY looking at clotting and nothing else-no autoimmune, no egg quality, no hormone levels, no nothing. He also kept interrupting me and pretty much made me feel a bit silly for waiting to have 10 miscarriages before getting the referral-even though I had NO CAUSE to think I had a clotting issue! He is taking my MTHFR seriously though and is rechecking me for some clotting stuff that either got passed over or needs to be redone but I wish he hadn't been so obnoxious about things.

Anyway the plan is we can start ttc anytime here and once I get a positive test, I have to call my OB for the progesterone prescription, hCG and progesterone level checks, and to schedule an early dating scan to check for viability. I also have to call this doctor for my lovenox and folate prescriptions, and once viability is confirmed, I am on lovenox til 35 weeks when I switch to heparin til delivery. I'm not happy about being on the injections for the entire pregnancy as there was hope I'd only need them in the first tri but if that's what it takes to get to term, then by all means, I'll do it.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Okay ladies. Had a scan today. We have a gestational sac at 5 weeks. Talked to the doc he said it's exactly what he expected to see with my hcg levels but everything I read said there should be a yolk sac? The doc put my risk of mc at this point at 15% no more than the rest of the population which is hopeful. Will get a call with progesterone levels later today. He also wants me to start taking baby aspirin as a precaution even with nursing. The agony of the uncertainty


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi Florida! Fingers crossed for you! A lot can change in a year!


----------



## dairymomma

Newly-you may not see a yolk sac at 5 weeks. When baby actually implanted, where the baby is, the angle of the ultrasound wand, etc. can all affect what you'll see at this point. My doctor won't even consider scanning me before 6 weeks, preferably closer to 7, at the earliest because of this. He (and I) would rather wait that extra week/week and a half before scanning so we have a definitive answer as to whether or not it's another blighted ovum or a viable pregnancy.

Florida-Congratulations! I must have cross posted and missed your update.If this is another pregnancy, are you going to try something different this time?


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies. 
Dairy- no as nothing has ever been found with me and the regimen didn't help. So it looks like I'll be on my own if I get pregnant. The specialist said my only option is ivf or surrogate. The acupuncturist said I should a do a 9 month regimen of herbs and things but this was a surprise. I've retaken tests and I feel like I'm getting only faint or evaps so I have no clue what's happening right now. No line progression. I may call my gyn to get blood hcg tested. Dh isn't no darling right now. He refuses to even try after we planned on ttc in June so if I'm not pregnant not sure what's going to happen with us. So much changes but so much stays the same it seems.


----------



## Mitchi

Great article on miscarriage on BBC breakfast this morning-did anyone see it? New research centre opening in Birmingham (prof Quenby involved). 

Fingers crossed for you Florida- maybe get your hcg done to give you some answers. xx

Newly- I couldnt see a yolk sac at 5+5, But I'm now 24 weeks. Stay positive!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Well since I'm a google fiend I found something that made me feel better. I read you should see a ges sac after 1000-1500 hcg and a yolk sac once you reach 7200 hcg. My hcg was 3000 something and progesterone was 20.5.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Mitchi can you direct me to the article ? I'm in the us


----------



## Mitchi

Are you on facebook?


https://www.facebook.com/bbcbreakfast/videos/1312987892048679/
xx


----------



## Squig34

Yes I saw the miscarriage piece. I really hope it can make a difference & keeps getting funding.

Good luck Florida!


----------



## ginny83

newly I had an empty sac at 6 weeks, then fetal pole, heartbeat and yolk sac at 7 weeks! 

sorry I haven't been on that much lately - I'm very close to 3rd tri now which I'm still pinching myself to believe! Unfortunately I've just been diagnosed with gestational diabetes so going to see a diabetes educator in the next couple of days. I'm going to be induced anyway at 38 weeks as I already have high blood pressure, so I'm guessing as long as I can control it with my diet it'll be just another thing to monitor. can't wait to meet my little man


----------



## blueblue

Newly - 5 weeks is really early, last time I had a 6 week scan the sonographer was confused about why they'd sent me before 7 weeks as they often can't see anything. Good luck! x

Florida - nice to hear from you again, hope everything works out for you x

Dairy - glad you can TTC again, sorry the doctor was difficult x

Mitchi - congratulations on 24 weeks! There's been a lot in the news about the new research centre, it's great and hope it makes a big difference x


----------



## blueblue

Ginny - sorry to hear about the gestational diabetes, congratulations on the 3rd trimester x


----------



## Tasha

Ginny, can't believe how quick your pregnancy is going! 

This is a link to tommys early miscarriage clinic. Three of those people were involved in my care to get Orion here https://www.tommys.org/our-organisa...s/tommys-national-centre-miscarriage-research


----------



## loeylo

Really interesting Tasha. I'm hoping I'll never need to look into that in future but I have bookmarked it just in case.


----------



## dan-o

Squig and ginny, so delighted to see you ladies are not only pregnant with your rainbows, but in 3rd tri! Wow guess I've been away longer than I thought! X


----------



## newlywedtzh

I am so excited for all of the familiar faces in the third tri as well!!

just got back from my appointment... we had a yolk sac and a flickering heart beat at 6 weeks! 

I am feeling confident partly bc i am soooooo sick. The morning sickness has been seriously kicking my butt- very diff from my DD's pregnancy. It is keeping me distracted from the PARL anxiety at least but also from my little one and I'm feeling so guilty :nope: I feel weird keeping this all from my family also but i really wanted to wait so i would be able to give them good news without the doubt or worry this time. nursing aversion kicking in full effect also so it has been a big change in my and DDs daily routine which has honestly been hard for both of us.

but i am also grateful n excited - so many feelings.

the u/s tech measured me at 5w5d but i know 100% i am 6w today- should i worry about that or no?


----------



## blueblue

newly - congratulations on your scan! x


----------



## dairymomma

newly-nope. Remember they are trying to use sound waves to measure something the size of a pea in your uterus and there's all your insides in between. It's understandable to have a day or two off at this point when you look at it that way. Also, my older kids measured 5-7 days smaller than my lmp dates my entire pregnancy even though I knew when I ovulated for both. Some babies do just measure small.


----------



## Squig34

Newly, as Dairymomma says, not at all. 2 days is really nothing at this stage. Great news on a hb!


----------



## wookie130

Congrats, Newly! Sounds like things are looking great at this point...do NOT worry about being a day off. Nothing to sweat! :)


----------



## dan-o

Congrats on a good scan newly. All 3 of my rainbows have been several days behind at 6w ish, I definitely wouldn't be worried xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Newly - woot woot! Great news!

So excited to see so many going for another baby - its so exciting! So happy for everyone!


----------



## newlywedtzh

all is looking well ladies:thumbup: measuring spot on...good heart rate.


----------



## dairymomma

Good to hear, newly!


----------



## blueblue

Newly, that's great :) x


----------



## Squig34

Good news, newly :)


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So glad to hear it, newly!


----------



## blueblue

IVV - I just noticed you are 20 weeks already, hope you are getting on well x


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks Blue. I'm still quite sick and not gaining as much weight as I'd like, but babies are doing well. Feeling loads of movement now, which more than makes up for those sprints to the bathroom. :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

Someone tell me to stop! Why have I been reading loss stories all day?! I haven't been anxious much but today I am for some reason. I think it's because I'm passed my milestones and starting to actually get excited but then reminded that we are not in the clear yet. 

I found this article which actually put my Mind at ease a little. https://expectingscience.com/2015/08/26/lies-damned-lies-and-miscarriage-statistics/


----------



## blueblue

IVV - glad the babies are doing well, sorry you are feeling so sick, hope it gets better soon x

Newly - stop googling, I know it's hard not too! The website you linked was really interesting, it's good to see someone picking apart the statistics, it's reassuring x


----------



## Tasha

Newly, I spoke to my professor about the 75% thing and they say it's true but it's based on every fertilised egg so even the loses that happen before your period, the ones that won't know they even got pregnant.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats newly and IVV. It was either a mmc or false pos for me. But I guess it was for the Bearcats we have dealt with our fears and God willing I'll be jumping back in the bump club soon. We are starting ttc this morning.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida thoughts with you &#128151; Your journey must be so frustrating not having any answers! 

My last scan went well. I'm 8 weeks today. I have a personal Doppler wondering how early any one has found the heartbeat with it? And what's everyone's thoughts on Doppler use during pregnancy. Safe ? Try to minimize? 

Did anyone see the research on increased folate during pregnancy linked to autism ?


----------



## dairymomma

florida-maybe you and I can be bump buddies soon! :thumbup: We're back to ntnping after a year long break. And I agree, super frustrating not having any answers. 

Newly-I just read the article this morning. It said it was just preliminary research and based off of folate levels at delivery not during early pregnancy when the folate levels would be more of a concern as that's when the most critical brain development is happening, only a handful of women were tested, and they all delivered at the same hospital. It's an interesting read but still in the early stages.

Edit-on the doppler, some women can find the hb earlier but some can't find it until later. You won't know unless/until you try. As for use, I think it depends on who you talk to. I personally would limit using one but only because I know for myself, frequent use wouldn't decrease my anxiety but rather increase it. It's up to you and how you feel it works for you. You may find that using it once a day helps ease your fears or you may find once a week is all you need.


----------



## blueblue

Newly - congratulations on 8 weeks! I didn't have a doppler as I thought it would worry me, but lots of ladies do find them reassuring x

Florida - I'm so sorry it was a mc or false positive. Sending lots of luck for your ttc x


----------



## Tasha

I didn't, do you have a link please?


----------



## Tasha

As for Doppler mine was seven weeks. Incredibly early but it was def that. I stuck to once a week in general occasionally twice but not often.


----------



## dairymomma

Tasha-Here is the article I read but if you google autism and folate, you can pull up a few different things on it.


----------



## Madrid98

Newly congrats on the good scans and your progress so far! I've got a Doppler. One of those cheap ones. It isn't the most sensitive so I had to wait until about 10 weeks I think to hear a hb. 

Well ladies I'm 34 weeks tomorrow and I've got about 4 weeks left. On Tuesday is my growth scan and I'm fully convinced that I'll be induced due to baby's size after my previous big baby. We'll see but I feel I'm as big again so I can't risk an over 10lbs baby and all that it brings.


----------



## floridamomma

Newly- I tend to stay away from Doppler or Evans after I see first hb. It makes me neurotic. If you can approach it knowing you may or may not hear it and that's perfectly normal go for it.
Dairy- thanks I hope so. Maybe even soon.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Thanks guys! It eased the anxiety with DD greatly. I'm more concerned about the radio waves, etc. on the fetus. I have a friend who was very against using one during pregnancy. I could always do a quick google.


----------



## wookie130

Newly- They're safe. I realize there's a lot of articles floating about that do not support the use of fetal monitoring or doppler/ultrasound use of any kind, but unfortunately, the data is not truly supporting that there are any real dangers to any of it. A lot of the naysayers are buying into a lot of pseudoscience, and honestly, if it puts your mind at ease, it is worth it. I used my doppler daily during both of my rainbow pregnancies, and literally saved my sanity. That being said, I was unable to find the heartbeats with either child until I was about 13-14 weeks along.


----------



## Madrid98

Had the scan today at 34+2 weeks. All seems fine with baby. He's 5lbs in weight already and breech so I'm having another scan in 2 weeks just to check his position and weight. 

Hope you're all well ladies!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats Madrid! Baby has a lot of time to turn! 

Graduated from the RE today! All measuring well at 8+5. Actually measuring a day ahead. Even got to see the little one move around. Have a tour with the birth center in two days (going to attempt all natural this time around). Not sure if I'll have another scan anytime soon so I'm sure I'll be using the Doppler for a while. But feeling confident (esp since MS is still knocking me on my butt) Going to tell our family in two weeks at a but bbq we'll all be at. I'm so not good at keeping secrets I can't wait. Never got to have a big surprising announcement before. It was always early uneasy and filled with worry.


----------



## floridamomma

I had been having what I believe is ovulation pain the last couple of cycles. I'm glad I pay attention to it vs the app dates! At what I believe was 9dpo Sunday I took a dollar tree cheapie and thought got a bfn. I was going to wait until Sunday but I had some light spotting after sex which I never get and took a clear blue digi at about 11 last night on 10dpo. It was positive. So now I'm pregnant and I'm surprisingly laid back about it all. I am not going to call my ob or really do anything until I'm about 9-10 weeks other than my usual supplements. (And eat right) if not if when all goes well I'll post an update then!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats Florida! FX your laid back approach is the ticket this time.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks dairy fx for you this month as well


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats florida!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Florida - FX!


----------



## Mitchi

Great news Florida! Everything crossed for you. xx


----------



## blueblue

Newly, glad your scan went well.

Madrid, congratulations on 34 weeks.

Congratulations Florida! x


----------



## nessaw

Congrats florida. X


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Florida, congratulations. I bet your laid back attitude does the trick.


----------



## Madrid98

Hi :hi: I hope you're all well!

Tomorrow is the 2nd scan to check weight and position. I'm a bit apprehensive at what they may say. Being worrying all day thinking about it as I can tell I'm bigger than 2 weeks ago. We'll see what they say. I'll let you know


----------



## wookie130

Hey, Madrid! You've got to be getting ready to pop! Hope your appointment went well!


----------



## Squig34

Hope all goes well Madrid!

IVV, I see that tomorrow is V-Day for your twins - brilliant! 

Thursday I'm going in for a section. I can hardly believe we will finally have a baby & I'm so looking forward to meeting her; I'm all teary just thinking about it!!


----------



## floridamomma

Hope all goes well Madrid. 
Squig I'm so happy for you. Prayers you have a smooth and easy section and so happy you get to snuggle that rainbow tomorrow! Now I'm tearing up


----------



## newlywedtzh

So exciting squig!! Goodluck everything will be fine!!

Madrid- fingers crossed baby turned! 

Told our families yesterday. It was so fun. So glad I kept the secret! They are all very excited. My Doppler has been a godsend. Not even to curb anxiety but to remind that it's reAl and it's Happening. Only about a week until beautiful reassuring week 12. Feeling a lot better now too!


----------



## blueblue

Newly, congratulations on announcing your news x


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you all! I had a bit of an upsetting scan because the sonographerdid the fastest ever scan I had in my life and came to the conclusion that the leg was measuring too small. From 2 weeks ago when all measurements were perfect to a shrunk leg. I tried to get an explanation from her but she referred me to the doctor. After an hour waiting and by reading my notes from previous scans and tests he came to the conclusion that she probably made an error but until birth we can't be sure. Oh well, he made me feel a bit better but I don't think I can fully relax until I see him now. 

Squig all the best for Thursday! Looking forward to the pics! X

Newly congrats on telling the family. So close to second tri now.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Madrid. Sonography is not very reliable, do not worry. I personally feel too much stock goes into the measurements, Etc. as it is far from an exact science.


----------



## Squig34

Madrid, my consultant told me that the femur often measures behind but is fine. I know you've said your baby's has been on track though. I've noticed in the last few scans that my baby's femur is now more than a week behind (it was consistently about a week) but my consultant hasn't even mentioned it. My midwife has often remarked on baby's long legs! An error seems likely to me in your case too; I really don't think you need to worry but I'm sorry to hear that you've been caused this anxiety. & ultrasounds are really only 50/50 as you get later on. Try not to dwell :hugs:


----------



## Madrid98

Thank you ladies! I was a bit down yesterday but dh has been amazing as always and managed to cheer me up and made see things differently. Whatever happens, happens. We'll love him no regardless how he is. 

Squig, wasn't your c-section today?


----------



## Squig34

Yeah it was supposed to be but they sent me home as they had no neonatal cots should baby need one since I was only 37 weeks. I understand why but I was not very happy. Waiting to hear this morning if they can take me today.


----------



## wookie130

Good luck, Squig! I'm praying for you, and hoping it all goes according to plan! :hugs:

Madrid- I wouldn't fret. :hugs: I'm sure all will be well!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Another day does feel like an eternity at such an exciting time! Try to rest and sleep tonight baby will be here so soon!


----------



## newlywedtzh

For the first time the anxietys been kicking in. I think it's because we started to tell family, etc. everyone being so excited means the pressure of everything being okay gets high. Been using the Doppler like every day. I always find it but today it wasn't as loud which made me worry more. 

Also I met with my new office (I'm choosing to deliver at a birth center 1 hr away bc insurance covers it - i do not want a hospital birth this time (or ever again if I can help it) but homebirth was all out of pocket. Well I was feeling confident about the decision but had my first meeting with one of the midwives through the birth center. And it felt exactly the same as an OB, not very personal,completely rushed, already doubting my ability to have an all natural birth. Except I was in the car for over 2 hours to go there while being nauseas. I left so disappointed. Maybe that's adding to ththe anxiety. Homebirth with midwives is what I really want, I just can't commit to draining our savings with me staying at home and a new baby on the way but I don't want any regrets. Ay Yi Yi


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Squig, that's disappointing, especially when you were so ready to deliver. Hoping that they were able to fit you in yesterday and that you're holding that precious bundle in your arms right now.

Madrid, it really does sound as though the sonographer made a mistake. Your baby couldn't have lost that much leg length in two weeks -- I bet your little one will be born gorgeous and perfect. I'm so glad your DH has been able to put it in perspective for you.

Newly, I find that all of those early consultant appointments are rushed whether doc or midwife. Stick to your guns on your natural delivery, and when the time comes I'm sure they'll work with you so you can have the birth you want. I've always had midwife led, natural deliveries, and they really have been calm and perfect. I'm sorry you won't have the homebirth you'd prefer, but you're right that using your savings to have time with the baby afterwards makes more sense.

Squig, thanks for the V-day wishes. I spent it in a very scary way, with a trip to L&D with a threatened early delivery. I lost some mucus plug and was having regular contractions -- calmed down now, I'm very glad to say. My cervix is shortened but doesn't seem to be opening and the fibronectin test to see if I'm about to go into labour was negative. I'm home again after two days, but on strict bedrest.

Very terrifying. I'm not ready to bring these babies into the world at 24 weeks.


----------



## floridamomma

Squig- congrats again on the lo! I saw on your journal and glad you both are doing well. 

Madrid- don't let them stress you too much. I hope all is well with the lo. 

Newly- maybe give them another shot? Do they offer tours with the center? I would express your concerns at your next visit. I know from working in a gp's office sometimes you are rushed and you really don't realize it. I hope all goes better next visit. 

Invitro- I'm glad everything worked out and the babies are snugged in tight. Rest as much as you can.


----------



## wookie130

InVivo- I'm so sorry you had such a scare! :( Please, please continue to rest, and do any and everything you can to make DH wait on you hand and foot. I know it's tough, and it's frustrating. But we need those little ones to keep cookin' for a great deal longer!

Squig- Like the others have said, I do hope you're holding your little one by now, and they were able to squeeze you in. :hugs:

Newly- Like Florida said, perhaps give the birth center another chance...I'm sorry that you won't be having a homebirth, but money is so important also, particularly when you're taking time off to be with your little ones. :)


----------



## Mitchi

Sounds like you are all having a time of it right now. 

Sending lots of hugs to all of you. 

My baby is measuring way off the chart apparently. Passed the glucose tolerance test thankfully though. Have a proper growth scan on Monday so we'll see what the scan says. I feel humongous and still 10 weeks to go!


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies - I did get in on Friday morning & our rainbow girl Róise Isabelle was born at 11.15, weighing 5lb 7oz :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160603-WA0003.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Squig34

IVV, sorry you had such a scare. Hope the bed rest keeps those little babies cooking as long as possible.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies. Pregnant after 2 losses in a row (and have a DD who is nearly 3). Now 8&2 and absolutely terrified sth will go wrong. 

My first loss was discovered at 9&3 with baby measuring 8&4. This was in November. Then had a second loss in March. Went for a reassurance scan at 6&5 and was told baby measuring 4-5 weeks. Miscarried at 8ish weeks.

Got pregnant first cycle after the March loss. Already had 3 scans. Baby was measuring 5&5 at 6&3, then 6&5 at 7 weeks and then 7&2 at 7&6. Weird that at one place they measure me 4 days behind but at a different centre measured 2 days behind.

I am absolutely terrified and thinking of going for another scan soon.

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

A huge congratulations to you, Squig -- she's absolutely stunning! Welcome to the world baby Róise.

Mitchi, glad you passed the GTT, though you must be concerned about growing such a whopper! Sounds like you're doing everything right to give your not-so-little one everything he or she needs!!

Welcome, Sweetkat. Early pregnancy is a terrifying time, but hang in there. Sounds like your baby is growing at exactly the right rate, and your team are keeping a really good eye on you.


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats again squig!!!!

Sweetkat- I know it's hard to relax but you have to hon. You want to give your baby the calmest environment you can. Don't worry so much about being a couple of days behind. The baby is sooooo small at this point that it's easy for them to be off. Fx everything will continue to go well for you.

Mitchie- glad your GTT was negative. My daughters godparents had 9-10 + lbs babies and she was the healthiest thinnest woman I know!


----------



## nessaw

She's gorgeous squig-huge congratulations.x

Congrats and h and h 9 months sweet kat. X


----------



## Sweetkat

InVivoVeritas said:


> A huge congratulations to you, Squig -- she's absolutely stunning! Welcome to the world baby Róise.
> 
> Mitchi, glad you passed the GTT, though you must be concerned about growing such a whopper! Sounds like you're doing everything right to give your not-so-little one everything he or she needs!!
> 
> Welcome, Sweetkat. Early pregnancy is a terrifying time, but hang in there. Sounds like your baby is growing at exactly the right rate, and your team are keeping a really good eye on you.

Thank you and congratulations on getting to V-day. You must be so pleased. Hope all goes well and you don't have any more scares.


----------



## Sweetkat

floridamomma said:


> Congrats again squig!!!!
> 
> Sweetkat- I know it's hard to relax but you have to hon. You want to give your baby the calmest environment you can. Don't worry so much about being a couple of days behind. The baby is sooooo small at this point that it's easy for them to be off. Fx everything will continue to go well for you.
> 
> Mitchie- glad your GTT was negative. My daughters godparents had 9-10 + lbs babies and she was the healthiest thinnest woman I know!

I don't know how I am going to make it to 12 weeks. Well I think I will have a scan at just over 11 weeks. Just to cut it down by a few days.

Well it's either 2 or 4 days depending on which measurement you go with and the latest scan was 4 days out but the Dr said all looks fine and come back at 11-12 weeks. Easy for her to say, hard to do :)


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetkat said:


> floridamomma said:
> 
> 
> Congrats again squig!!!!
> 
> Sweetkat- I know it's hard to relax but you have to hon. You want to give your baby the calmest environment you can. Don't worry so much about being a couple of days behind. The baby is sooooo small at this point that it's easy for them to be off. Fx everything will continue to go well for you.
> 
> Mitchie- glad your GTT was negative. My daughters godparents had 9-10 + lbs babies and she was the healthiest thinnest woman I know!
> 
> I don't know how I am going to make it to 12 weeks. Well I think I will have a scan at just over 11 weeks. Just to cut it down by a few days.
> 
> Well it's either 2 or 4 days depending on which measurement you go with and the latest scan was 4 days out but the Dr said all looks fine and come back at 11-12 weeks. Easy for her to say, hard to do :)Click to expand...

It is! When you have scans set the waiting feels like forever. But you can speak positive thoughts about your baby and pregnancy into existent. If it's too far off can you book a reassurance scan?


----------



## Madrid98

Congrats squig! She's so gorgeous!! 

Ivv that was probably such a scary couple of days. How are you coping with bed resting when you have other children? 

Newly we don't get much of a choice here. Luckily I like the hospital that I go to and it's only about 10-15 mins drive from us. But the midwife I got this time hasn't been helpful at all. I've even cancelled a couple of appointments because I thought she was wasting my time. Hopefully things will improve for you though as you still have time.

Good luck sweetcat!


----------



## wookie130

Squig!!! How beautiful is she? Awww, I am so thrilled for you! Congratulations!


----------



## blueblue

IVV - sorry you had such a scare, I hope everything is ok now and you are resting up x

Madrid - the scans aren't that accurate on weight/measurements etc, they are usually a pound out on weight, hope everything will be ok for you x

Newly - sorry your midwife was rushing you and hope you are able to get the birth you want x

Mitchi - glad the GTT went well x

Welcome and good luck Sweetkat x


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats squig!!!! Please post here if you need any support as you enter newborn world!!

Ivv- how scary! I had a scare at about 29 weeks with DD. I made sure to drink plenty of water / stay or of the heat after that. Hopefully little one stays put!! 

Kat- welcome we all know how terrifying early pregnancy is after losses- day by day and distraction ! 

Thanks for all the kind words- this appt. was at the OBs office and not the birth center. Hoping my next one at the birth center will be different. I'm hiring a doula so that should help. So anxious and blah. I am not a good pregnant woman, I feel like I may be one of those rare ones where I get a touch of depression actually. Trying to keep busy. I tried to find the hb yesterday and it took me close to 30 minutes. So scary. I'm still kind of shaken up by it! I'm thin and usually find the hb right away so i don't know what was going on last night. I'm regretting not saying I wanted the 12 week scan- 20 weeks sounds like a long time away to find out what's going on in there.


----------



## newlywedtzh

I just think it's strange that the anxiety is hitting me now when I should start to be feeling safe. With my DD I never felt completely at ease however.


----------



## Madrid98

Had another docs appointment today. She was also quite certain that the scan measurements were an error. 

She's booked me for a sweep on Monday and induction on 20th June if things don't start before that. Eeeeek


----------



## newlywedtzh

Madrid has the baby turned? ( I think before you were breech ? I could be wrong tho)


----------



## Sweetkat

Hardly any MS since yesterday and feeling very worried. Almost started crying but trying not to as my DD will immediately say mummy is crying :(


----------



## Madrid98

Yes, newly. I completely forgot about that! In last weeks scan he was head down. Yesterday she didn't even check again but I think he is. 

Kat try not to worry. It's very common to have days with no ms and then it'll come back again.


----------



## Mitchi

Congratulation Squig. What a beauty!

Had my growth scan and baby's on 90th centile. Eek! I'm tall but quite petite frame #nervous! Lol! Also breech at the mo but still 9 weeks for that to change. xx


----------



## Squig34

I think my baby was breech til 33 or 34 weeks having turned head down a couple of times then flipped back!

Glad you passed the GTT Madrid & exciting to have an induction date if needed!

Good luck Sweetkat; I hope this is your rainbow pregnancy.


----------



## dan-o

Congratulations squig!! She's absolutely gorgeous!! Awwww <3


----------



## newlywedtzh

Quiet in here. How are you doing Madrid and kat? Getting close Madrid!


----------



## Madrid98

Had my second sweep today. Will have induction on Monday unless he decides to arrive before that. I hope he does. 

How are you?


----------



## Tasha

I hope he does too Madrid. I was thinking that he might have come today and shared a birthday with Orion, who is one today xx


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wow one already Tasha! 

Fingers crossed he comes! How many weeks are you? Will they let you wait too 42 to induce?

I'm doing well. The fatigue is starting to subside and have way more good days than bad now. I left disappointed my last two appts. With the birth center so we decided to spend the money to have the home birth with midwives that we really want. Feeling excited now that I am Comfortable with my care. I did score "mildly depressed" on the depression screening. But who wouldn't be depressed when you feel so lousy everyday! Just chugging along I thought the second pregnancy was supposed to go fast i feel like I've been pregnant forever! Haha and have so long to go! Doppler has been amazing to curb the anxiety or remind me that yes, I'm really
Pregnant.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: I feel like the first tri goes very slow then it picks up until 35 weeks then it goes slow again xx


----------



## Madrid98

Aww Tasha, I wish he'd arrived too but he doesn't seem to be very keen on leaving headquarters, lol 

Happy birthday Orion!! Hope he had a wonderful day!

Newly I'll be 39 weeks tomorrow and they won't let me pass 40 weeks because of my history of big babies. 

First trimester is the worst for me. Always so slow, so nerve racking until you get an all clear scan.


----------



## Tasha

Obviously make a good house not that that is much comfort for you right now.


----------



## Squig34

Goodness Tasha, I can't believe Orion is a year old! Seems that went by fast!

Good luck Madrid; hope baby obliges by coming on his own asap!

Newly, glad you've found the right birthing choice for you :)


----------



## Tasha

It did didn't it? But I guess it doesn't feel like Roise is two weeks old already either, right? Congratulations sweetie, I am delighted for you xx


----------



## Squig34

I know it really doesn't, the time has flown in! & today her little cousin was born. Róise is only 5lb 10 & the newborn is 8lb 3ozs - they will look so funny together :)


----------



## Tasha

Awww wow double congratulations to you all then xx


----------



## sunshine85

After 3 losses we were blessed with Milania. She just turned 18 months old yesterday! :) I missed this group so much.
 



Attached Files:







13015358_10153557837185036_6020781275302933128_n.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sunshine85

I am super confused and mainly because my daughter came early. I was given a due date of 01/12/2015 but my daughter arrived 12/20/2014. My LMP was April 7th 2014 and days that we were trying to conceive in the month of April were 04/16, 04/18, 04/19, 04/20, 04/22, 04/29. But when I went to the doctor for confirmation on May 13th I was told I was 5 weeks and 6 days..... I am all kinds of confused. Or maybe my daughter just arrived that many weeks early?


----------



## Tasha

Hi sunshine. I remember you. Congrats xx


----------



## Tasha

I'd put that question on a more general area if I was you. There's lots of ladies on here still struggling with their journey xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh goodness I'm an idiot I thought this was the recurrent miscarriage thread. Sorry.

In which case that was 36+5 or something? If so its not super early so entirely possible


----------



## Squig34

Cute pic Sunshine, I remember you & can't believe it's been 18 months since your daughter was born!
Not sure about your cycles unless they were longer than about 4 weeks & therefore they went by baby size not LMP?


----------



## blueblue

Sunshine, congratulations, she's beautiful! x


----------



## Sweetkat

Was told yesterday am going through a third MMC :(. Will have a D&C and will then have tests done. Wasn't expecting third time unlucky.

Good luck with your rainbows ladies :)


----------



## Squig34

So sorry to hear this Sweetkat. Hope you can get some answers. There is lots of advice on this & the RMC thread if you need it. I had 6 losses before my rainbow - all my tests came back clear but after losing my son, they diagnosed a blood clotting problem so I was on blood thinners for my rainbow pregnancy. Just to give you some hope that it's possible to get there in the end!


----------



## floridamomma

I remember you sunshine. Congrats!


----------



## Sweetkat

Squig34 said:


> So sorry to hear this Sweetkat. Hope you can get some answers. There is lots of advice on this & the RMC thread if you need it. I had 6 losses before my rainbow - all my tests came back clear but after losing my son, they diagnosed a blood clotting problem so I was on blood thinners for my rainbow pregnancy. Just to give you some hope that it's possible to get there in the end!

The NHS said they would test for blood clotting issues, I am also going to have tests privately.

Sorry for your losses and congrats on your rainbow :baby:


----------



## Madrid98

We ladies, he arrived at 3:14am. All is well with his legs and he weighed 4kg. Very very tired here


----------



## nessaw

Sweetkat I'm so very sorry. Xx


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations Madrid. X


----------



## Tasha

Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.

Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx


----------



## sunshine85

Thank you so much for those who remembered me. I have thought about you ladies often. I know some were my belly buddies. Yes, 18 months have flown by, the pediatrician is already asking when the next baby is coming haha but I am just enjoying Milania right now. But we would like to add another in a few years God willing. Hope everyone is doing well. Anyone currently preggo?:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







12742421_10153420184355036_7129077001404655050_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sunshine85

I am so terribly sorry Sweetkat love. I am sending you many hugs during this time. xx


----------



## sunshine85

Squig34 said:


> Cute pic Sunshine, I remember you & can't believe it's been 18 months since your daughter was born!
> Not sure about your cycles unless they were longer than about 4 weeks & therefore they went by baby size not LMP?


I am assuming they did it just confuses me to pinpoint conception timeframe. I am super anal about stuff like this and my math sucks. Congrats on your rainbow baby I saw one was born this year :)


----------



## newlywedtzh

So sorry sweetkat:( check out the RMC thread so much great knowledge there. 

Madrid congrats!!!!! Did you end up needing the induction? Rest, eat, and enjoy that new bundle!

I was a Bump buddy sunshine! My LO is 21 months and am expecting baby #2 now!


----------



## Sweetkat

Tasha said:


> Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.
> 
> Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx

Thank you for your reply. I have spoken to the hospital where I had my DD and where I am having surgery tomorrow and they said no testing of the father unless it's assisted conception and we aren't entitled cos we have a child together.

Thing is, unless it's sth glaringly wrong with me (which there could be) I think it's his sperm that's causing this but every time I ask anyone (sonographers, consultants they just fob me off and say it's not a known reason for MC). But I read that 30-40% of miscarriages are caused by the man.

And aside from blood clotting and a scan of the uterus, how do I get them to test me for other things? Dr Shehata privately has a list of hormones, autoimmune issues, killer cells etc (like 10 things) and the NHS does one a and no testing of the man? And no karyotype testing :(


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats Madrid!!!


----------



## blueblue

Sweetkat, I'm so sorry for your loss. Some NHS hospitals do karyotyping (mine does), but not all. They should also test for autoimmune issues like lupus. I hope you get some answers x

Madrid, congratulations! That's a great weight x

Tasha, can't believe he's one already! x


----------



## Tasha

Get a referral to Dr Shehata on the NHS, your GP can do this. He will test everything he would privately but on the NHS except for the man side but then you could do that privately. 

I paid for some blood tests to be done privately at st marys and just the karotyping on my husband was hundreds of pounds, in fact nearly £1000.


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.
> 
> Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have spoken to the hospital where I had my DD and where I am having surgery tomorrow and they said no testing of the father unless it's assisted conception and we aren't entitled cos we have a child together.
> 
> Thing is, unless it's sth glaringly wrong with me (which there could be) I think it's his sperm that's causing this but every time I ask anyone (sonographers, consultants they just fob me off and say it's not a known reason for MC). But I read that 30-40% of miscarriages are caused by the man.
> 
> And aside from blood clotting and a scan of the uterus, how do I get them to test me for other things? Dr Shehata privately has a list of hormones, autoimmune issues, killer cells etc (like 10 things) and the NHS does one a and no testing of the man? And no karyotype testing :(Click to expand...

Sweetcat - I seen mr Shehata on the NHS , my GP referred me 

Appointments come through very quickly too 

Xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.
> 
> Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have spoken to the hospital where I had my DD and where I am having surgery tomorrow and they said no testing of the father unless it's assisted conception and we aren't entitled cos we have a child together.
> 
> Thing is, unless it's sth glaringly wrong with me (which there could be) I think it's his sperm that's causing this but every time I ask anyone (sonographers, consultants they just fob me off and say it's not a known reason for MC). But I read that 30-40% of miscarriages are caused by the man.
> 
> And aside from blood clotting and a scan of the uterus, how do I get them to test me for other things? Dr Shehata privately has a list of hormones, autoimmune issues, killer cells etc (like 10 things) and the NHS does one a and no testing of the man? And no karyotype testing :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetcat - I seen mr Shehata on the NHS , my GP referred me
> 
> Appointments come through very quickly too
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Thank you for letting me know.

I am in London, will my GP still refer me? Was he good? Did you do the whole panel of testing? Did you get any answers?

I get an automatic referral to recurrent MC clinic at local hospital. Will they still refer me to Dr Shehata? Really hope so.


----------



## floridamomma

So I made it to 8 weeks today and I've had no scans or betas. Sometimes I'm sitting here thinking who am I and what have I done with my worrying self? Lol. I still get nervous some days and my faith gets shaky but I'm doing ok. Waiting 7 or more weeks to get my first scan. I'm skipping the 12 week. I may get the 20. I'm just coasting for now.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Wow Florida. Kudos to you. But keep the calm and relaxing vibes flowing!


----------



## Tasha

Sweetkat said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.
> 
> Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have spoken to the hospital where I had my DD and where I am having surgery tomorrow and they said no testing of the father unless it's assisted conception and we aren't entitled cos we have a child together.
> 
> Thing is, unless it's sth glaringly wrong with me (which there could be) I think it's his sperm that's causing this but every time I ask anyone (sonographers, consultants they just fob me off and say it's not a known reason for MC). But I read that 30-40% of miscarriages are caused by the man.
> 
> And aside from blood clotting and a scan of the uterus, how do I get them to test me for other things? Dr Shehata privately has a list of hormones, autoimmune issues, killer cells etc (like 10 things) and the NHS does one a and no testing of the man? And no karyotype testing :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetcat - I seen mr Shehata on the NHS , my GP referred me
> 
> Appointments come through very quickly too
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.
> 
> I am in London, will my GP still refer me? Was he good? Did you do the whole panel of testing? Did you get any answers?
> 
> I get an automatic referral to recurrent MC clinic at local hospital. Will they still refer me to Dr Shehata? Really hope so.Click to expand...

I'm in London too, not far from Heathrow. I got a referral to him so it's no problem. People as far away as Scotland got one. 

It's actually your GP choosing to automatically send you there but ultimately it is your choice. Just tell them you require a referral to dr shehata at epsom


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Madrid! Glad all was well with his legs :) what have you called him? & was a sturdy boy at 4kg!

Sweetkat, I got karyotyping on the NHS after 3 losses, but I'm in NI. I think it's worth asking about your pattern of loss & getting blood thinners, even if your tests come back clear for blood clotting (as in my case). Getting tested for NK cells by Dr She hats could help too altho I went to Prof Quenby's in Coventry to get tested. My levels weren't elevated but I feel that simply getting the biopsy done was helpful, as my next pregnancy went to 21 weeks (i'd never got past 8 before). However the blood clotting problem was untreated so the biopsy on its own wasn't enough. Incidentally I was treated in my 5th pregnancy for a blood clotting disorder, but I still miscarried & I think it's because I also had a hostile womb environment for implantation, which the NK cells biopsy corrected. RMC is so complex! Good luck.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.
> 
> Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have spoken to the hospital where I had my DD and where I am having surgery tomorrow and they said no testing of the father unless it's assisted conception and we aren't entitled cos we have a child together.
> 
> Thing is, unless it's sth glaringly wrong with me (which there could be) I think it's his sperm that's causing this but every time I ask anyone (sonographers, consultants they just fob me off and say it's not a known reason for MC). But I read that 30-40% of miscarriages are caused by the man.
> 
> And aside from blood clotting and a scan of the uterus, how do I get them to test me for other things? Dr Shehata privately has a list of hormones, autoimmune issues, killer cells etc (like 10 things) and the NHS does one a and no testing of the man? And no karyotype testing :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetcat - I seen mr Shehata on the NHS , my GP referred me
> 
> Appointments come through very quickly too
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Can I just ask roughly how long it took to get referred and how long all the testing took? I am not even sure when they can test me - I had the D&C yesterday so will still have pregnancy hormones in my body. Wonder if that means I have to wait for a while?

Did you get any answers from him?! Just seems so many losses are unexplained. I suspect my OH's sperm is the reason - but I want to have testing done for me too as have had 3 losses now :(


----------



## Sweetkat

Squig34 said:


> Congratulations Madrid! Glad all was well with his legs :) what have you called him? & was a sturdy boy at 4kg!
> 
> Sweetkat, I got karyotyping on the NHS after 3 losses, but I'm in NI. I think it's worth asking about your pattern of loss & getting blood thinners, even if your tests come back clear for blood clotting (as in my case). Getting tested for NK cells by Dr She hats could help too altho I went to Prof Quenby's in Coventry to get tested. My levels weren't elevated but I feel that simply getting the biopsy done was helpful, as my next pregnancy went to 21 weeks (i'd never got past 8 before). However the blood clotting problem was untreated so the biopsy on its own wasn't enough. Incidentally I was treated in my 5th pregnancy for a blood clotting disorder, but I still miscarried & I think it's because I also had a hostile womb environment for implantation, which the NK cells biopsy corrected. RMC is so complex! Good luck.

They are sending the baby off for karyotyping, but I don't know if that's the same as having mine and OH's karyotyping done. Aside from that NHS is doing blood clotting and that's it.

I think ours is male factor, but could be wrong.

Congrats on your rainbow :)


----------



## Squig34

Florida I meant to say I'm glad things are going well for you! I don't know how you're managing without scans ;) good for you keeping your anxiety under control & good luck!


----------



## Tasha

It's not the same Kat because you can have baby who is chromosomally fine and you guys not be or vice versa. 

It doesn't take long for Dr Shehata. Think it was about six weeks at most for me. NHS does clotting, thyroid, liver and a few other things.


----------



## Tasha

You'll need six weeks after the pregnancy any way for pregnancy hormones to go, so by the time you get there then you'll have that. Then it'll be another four to six weeks for the next appointment for the results.

Shehata also tests for low things like vitamin d.

The cause of my sixteen miscarriages and two stillbirths was very sticky blood due to clotting disorders (standard amounts of blood thinners wasn't enough) and elevated natural killer cells.


----------



## Sweetkat

Tasha said:


> It's not the same Kat because you can have baby who is chromosomally fine and you guys not be or vice versa.
> 
> It doesn't take long for Dr Shehata. Think it was about six weeks at most for me. NHS does clotting, thyroid, liver and a few other things.


Thank you so much. I have been pregnant non stop since September and no baby :(. I am desperate to try again as soon as I get my period but u am also scared will have a loss number 4 :(

It's amazing that they found the reason for your losses and that you got your rainbows. You are one amazingly strong lady!!

Guess 12 weeks it is for any answers :(


----------



## blueblue

SweetKat :hugs:

Florida, congratulations on 8 weeks x


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetkat- would you mind waiting a few weeks as to get answers and then try? I know it's not easy but it may help yo have a plan in place. 

Thanks everyone. I had a proper wobble today and broke down. After talking to dh in feeling better and still holding off.


----------



## Sweetkat

floridamomma said:


> Sweetkat- would you mind waiting a few weeks as to get answers and then try? I know it's not easy but it may help yo have a plan in place.
> 
> Thanks everyone. I had a proper wobble today and broke down. After talking to dh in feeling better and still holding off.

I admire all you ladies for keeping going and being so brave.

I guess I have no choice but to wait. I always fall pregnant straight away, so in theory could be pregnant in a month (if AF comes back) but the last pregnancy was awful - so much stress.

Florida - well done for not having scans. They only give you reassurance for that day. I have 4 good scans and then ended up having an MMC. Strong hb over 170, measured a bit behind but caught up by 8&5, cervix closed, no bleeding and then told no hb :(


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tasha said:
> 
> 
> Kat I'm very sorry. Don't be fobbed off with NHS only do clotting disorders. There's a lot that can be tested for on the NHS which then will leave money for should you not get answers and want further furthering testing.
> 
> Congrats Madrid! Delighted for you. 4kg is an amazing weight xx
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I have spoken to the hospital where I had my DD and where I am having surgery tomorrow and they said no testing of the father unless it's assisted conception and we aren't entitled cos we have a child together.
> 
> Thing is, unless it's sth glaringly wrong with me (which there could be) I think it's his sperm that's causing this but every time I ask anyone (sonographers, consultants they just fob me off and say it's not a known reason for MC). But I read that 30-40% of miscarriages are caused by the man.
> 
> And aside from blood clotting and a scan of the uterus, how do I get them to test me for other things? Dr Shehata privately has a list of hormones, autoimmune issues, killer cells etc (like 10 things) and the NHS does one a and no testing of the man? And no karyotype testing :(Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetcat - I seen mr Shehata on the NHS , my GP referred me
> 
> Appointments come through very quickly too
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.
> 
> I am in London, will my GP still refer me? Was he good? Did you do the whole panel of testing? Did you get any answers?
> 
> I get an automatic referral to recurrent MC clinic at local hospital. Will they still refer me to Dr Shehata? Really hope so.Click to expand...

Sweetkat - i am based in the East Midlands so no where near Mr Shehata

I was under my local hospital initially and they carried out thyroid and blood clotting tests. After my 6th loss i asked to get refered to Mr Shehata, i think my appointment came through within a couple of weeks and i had to wait 4 weeks to see him and then it was 4 weeks for the test results. 

My first pregnancy under Shehata (7th pregnancy overall) i took the steroids for nk cells but sadly he arrived at 27w because i had a placental abruption, we had 3 precious days with him before withdrawing his life support . It would have been his 2nd birthday tomorrow :cry:

My next pregnancy (No8) under Shehata i carried full term well 36+4) and he is nearly 10 months old. He prescribed me an anti malaria drug on top of all the other drugs i had been prescribed

I was diagnosed with high nk cells, thyoid antibodies, hypothyroidism and septate uterus.

Mr Shehata is very matter of fact and straight to the point, he had me in tears after i lost isaac! But i wouldn't have Oscar if it wasnt for him. He will not be too impressed if you get a referal to him and are then pregnant. Someone i know did this and he wasnt impressed at all! You must really try not to get pregnant whilst waiting to see him 

Best of luck xx


----------



## Hope39

I forgot to add that waiting times for new referals i slightly longer now because he has a lot more patients. I have had another referal to him and they received it at the end of April, i must have spoke to his secretary every week from the end of may chasing my appointment and it came through for 1st july. 

xx


----------



## Squig34

2 years Hope - hugs :hugs:


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> I forgot to add that waiting times for new referals i slightly longer now because he has a lot more patients. I have had another referal to him and they received it at the end of April, i must have spoke to his secretary every week from the end of may chasing my appointment and it came through for 1st july.
> 
> xx

I am even considering going privately, although I am guessing it won't speed things up that much, as I have to wait for my period to come back anyway.

With my second loss, they said the yolk sack was enlarged (and the baby never developed post 4-5 weeks) and with this one the consultant said the nuchal fold may be enlarged. I wonder whether that would point to th fact that there is some egg/ sperm issue rather than an immune issue??

I am off to my GP to get a referral to Dr Shehata tomorrow and will send my OH for sperm fragmentation test this week (even for that takes 4 weeks to get the results).

And in the meantime I will sit here and drive myself absolutely crazy and Google non stop :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs??? 

I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to add that waiting times for new referals i slightly longer now because he has a lot more patients. I have had another referal to him and they received it at the end of April, i must have spoke to his secretary every week from the end of may chasing my appointment and it came through for 1st july.
> 
> xx
> 
> I am even considering going privately, although I am guessing it won't speed things up that much, as I have to wait for my period to come back anyway.
> 
> With my second loss, they said the yolk sack was enlarged (and the baby never developed post 4-5 weeks) and with this one the consultant said the nuchal fold may be enlarged. I wonder whether that would point to th fact that there is some egg/ sperm issue rather than an immune issue??
> 
> I am off to my GP to get a referral to Dr Shehata tomorrow and will send my OH for sperm fragmentation test this week (even for that takes 4 weeks to get the results).
> 
> And in the meantime I will sit here and drive myself absolutely crazy and Google non stop :)Click to expand...

I would ring shehata secretary at Epsom and ask her how long the waiting times are for new referrals. She told me when I rang to make sure they had received my referral . You could then decide whether to wait or go private. Going private will hit your bank balance hard! You have to wait 6w pat mc anyway 

I've done the whole google frantically , I was first pregnant in 2010 and didn't have Oscar till 2015!


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs???
> 
> I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(

Very unlikely hun, I was 38.5 when I had Oscar x


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs???
> 
> I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(
> 
> Very unlikely hun, I was 38.5 when I had Oscar xClick to expand...

Are you still seeing Dr Shehata now? Yes very worrying re costs of going privately / looks like tests alone are about 2k but then every appointment will be more :(.

Will try to be patient and wait for my referral :(.

As it is will have to pay for OH's fragmentation test, as don't think the NHS even does it unless you are having IVF. Well I am not having IVF and not entitled to it either :(

Sigh sigh sigh.

Will you try for more children now that you have a diagnosis and a rainbow? So scary getting pregnant after MCs and without any knowledge re why :(


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs???
> 
> I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(
> 
> Very unlikely hun, I was 38.5 when I had Oscar xClick to expand...
> 
> Are you still seeing Dr Shehata now? Yes very worrying re costs of going privately / looks like tests alone are about 2k but then every appointment will be more :(.
> 
> Will try to be patient and wait for my referral :(.
> 
> As it is will have to pay for OH's fragmentation test, as don't think the NHS even does it unless you are having IVF. Well I am not having IVF and not entitled to it either :(
> 
> Sigh sigh sigh.
> 
> Will you try for more children now that you have a diagnosis and a rainbow? So scary getting pregnant after MCs and without any knowledge re why :(Click to expand...

I'm seeing mr shehata on Friday , he wants to repeat blood tests before we try for baby no2. 

I take the medications whilst breastfeeding so I've got to decide when I want to stop but getting tests done ASAP. We will probably try September 

Xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs???
> 
> I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(
> 
> Very unlikely hun, I was 38.5 when I had Oscar xClick to expand...
> 
> Are you still seeing Dr Shehata now? Yes very worrying re costs of going privately / looks like tests alone are about 2k but then every appointment will be more :(.
> 
> Will try to be patient and wait for my referral :(.
> 
> As it is will have to pay for OH's fragmentation test, as don't think the NHS even does it unless you are having IVF. Well I am not having IVF and not entitled to it either :(
> 
> Sigh sigh sigh.
> 
> Will you try for more children now that you have a diagnosis and a rainbow? So scary getting pregnant after MCs and without any knowledge re why :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm seeing mr shehata on Friday , he wants to repeat blood tests before we try for baby no2.
> 
> I take the medications whilst breastfeeding so I've got to decide when I want to stop but getting tests done ASAP. We will probably try September
> 
> XxClick to expand...

That's brilliant news that he wants to retest you and that you are seeing him so soon. I wish I could at least do the tests but looks like I have to wait until I have no pregnancy hormones left in my body.

After my MCs I got period back after 3 weeks, no idea if it will be the same this time. I hate this period of not being able to do anything and not even having testing or anything :(

I might have to sneak in in your bag :) and see him on Friday.


----------



## floridamomma

Was having pain today and had to go to ER. I didn't see the baby but they did a scan and bubs was measuring 8+1 (I am 8+2) and hb of 155. We've only ever got this far one other time and I just know I'll be ok. They found a 2cm cyst like thing on my left ovary. So I have to have a follow up scan in 6 weeks. So I'm going to go see my ob in 4 weeks and I'll go from there.


----------



## Squig34

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs???
> 
> I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(
> 
> Very unlikely hun, I was 38.5 when I had Oscar xClick to expand...

Took me 5 years to have my rainbow as well; I'm just over 37 & I was 35 when I got pregnant with my son, who was chromosomally normal. You're by no means out of time or hope yet :hugs:

Florida, great news!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Awesome news Florida!


----------



## Sweetkat

Squig34 said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Could my age (35) be the cause? Although would seem odd that all of my eggs (3 pregnancies in a row all first or second cycle trying) would be bad cos of my eggs???
> 
> I am worried that I am running out of time and no closer to getting answers :(
> 
> Very unlikely hun, I was 38.5 when I had Oscar xClick to expand...
> 
> Took me 5 years to have my rainbow as well; I'm just over 37 & I was 35 when I got pregnant with my son, who was chromosomally normal. You're by no means out of time or hope yet :hugs:
> 
> Florida, great news!Click to expand...

Thanks, am becoming very obsessed re babies and why it's not happening.

OH is going for a sperm fragmentation test tomorrow and we have a private appointment which Dr Yau Thum at Lister next week.

Have also asked for a referral with Dr Shehata on the NHS but apparently it can take 18 weeks to get an appointment. So maybe will see him for a second opinion if no answers and no pregnancy by then.

It's ironic that the day before what would have been my 12 week scan I have an appointment with a recurrent miscarriage specialist :(


----------



## Hope39

God his waiting times have got loads longer, when I first seen him in 2013 I only had to wait 4 weeks 

I've not heard of dr Yau Thum before, does he have a good rep?

Xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> God his waiting times have got loads longer, when I first seen him in 2013 I only had to wait 4 weeks
> 
> I've not heard of dr Yau Thum before, does he have a good rep?
> 
> Xx

I don't know whether it would actually take 18 weeks (or longer) but that was the aim according to the GP. I haven't tried his secretary at Epsom. Tried to call his private practice and both phones say they are upgrading IT systems and all staff are in training. Very weird in itself.

Dr Yau also does immunological issues/ NK killer cells and also they do IVF and have andrology specialists. I could be totally wrong but think that once DNA fragmentation results come back they will show that is at least part of the problem. OH going for test today and then 2-3 weeks for the result to come back.

I am really angry with OH, because he didn't want children with me when he wasn't taking the methotrexate. And that is a known cause of DNA fragmentation/ poor morphology. So he was basically happy with the two children he had and wasted 4 years of my life on not being sure and now I am paying for it. Maybe I could have some random bf and get pregnant by him :(


----------



## Sweetkat

Had a call from my GP today. They will refer me to St Mary's (but I think it takes about a year) and as for Dr Shehata, he isn't listed as a consultant to whom referrals can be made on the NHS - so basically he is only taking private referrals. But even for privates, I can't even get through to his line :(

So basically, chances of getting any answers on the NHS are close to zero.


----------



## Mitchi

Hi sweetcat

Sorry to hear of your problems. Have you thought about going to see Prof Quenby in Coventry? She sorted me out! After 3 mc and 1 ectopic, 2 years of trying and then 35 and getting worried I went see her. All my routine investigations for rmc on NHS were normal but had biopsy done by prof Quenby and found to have high NK cells in my uterus (shetata does bloods for this and debated which method is best). She prescribed prednisolone and had my DS successfully after taking them. I am currently 33 weeks with a DD after taking the steroids again. Only successful pregnancies for me have been when I took the drugs. It costs about £300 to have the test done. Hope this helps lovely. Time has not run out for you and lots if us started out where you are but gone on to have successful pregnancies. 

xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Mitchi said:


> Hi sweetcat
> 
> Sorry to hear of your problems. Have you thought about going to see Prof Quenby in Coventry? She sorted me out! After 3 mc and 1 ectopic, 2 years of trying and then 35 and getting worried I went see her. All my routine investigations for rmc on NHS were normal but had biopsy done by prof Quenby and found to have high NK cells in my uterus (shetata does bloods for this and debated which method is best). She prescribed prednisolone and had my DS successfully after taking them. I am currently 33 weeks with a DD after taking the steroids again. Only successful pregnancies for me have been when I took the drugs. It costs about £300 to have the test done. Hope this helps lovely. Time has not run out for you and lots if us started out where you are but gone on to have successful pregnancies.
> 
> xx

Thank you and so glad you have a rainbow and another on the way.

I am going to see Dr Yau Thum at Lister who also does NK and immune issues (next Tues). I suspect I won't be able to have the tests for a while as only had the D&C last Friday.

Hoping to have some answers soon. Literally losing the plot :(


----------



## Mitchi

I know it's so hard having to wait but it will be worth it I promise. I actually had an enforced wait as had to take methotrexate for my ectopic and you really can't ttc for 3 months after that. the fact you have an appointment next week means the ball is rolling. Just try your best to relax and enjoy the summer months. September will be here before you know it. xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Mitchi said:


> I know it's so hard having to wait but it will be worth it I promise. I actually had an enforced wait as had to take methotrexate for my ectopic and you really can't ttc for 3 months after that. the fact you have an appointment next week means the ball is rolling. Just try your best to relax and enjoy the summer months. September will be here before you know it. xx

The ironic thing is that my OH is on methotrexate for an autoimmune condition which I think is running his sperm. Bad morphology (6%) and having test done for DNA fragmentation today. So even if sth is wrong with me, I think there could be a bigger issue with him.


----------



## ginny83

Sweetkat - so sorry :(

Madrid - congratulations!

I also welcomed my little one almost 2 weeks ago. Due to the fact he had stopped/slowed growing, my BP was continuing to rise and he had poor cord blood flow he had to be delivered at 35 weeks and weighed 4lb 14oz. He's been spending time in special care nursery learning how to feed properly - but the great news is we're bringing him home tomorrow! 

Unfortunately for me, the delivery had to be a csection as he wasn't in the best position to be induced and I had a very severe anaphylactic shock from the IV antibiotics they gave me at the start of the section. I ended up in ICU for 2 days due to needing to be intubated - it was extremely scary for my husband and also for me waking up missing on my baby's first 2 days and also not having any idea what was going on. After the breathing tube was able to come out I recovered quite quickly from that side of things and just have been on the normal csection recovery path now. I think emotionally it's going to probably take a bit longer to get my head around it all. It's been a very long and rocky journey to completing my family but our new little bubba and his older brothers are 100% worth it! 

(will be very happy when DH gets the snip though!!)


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for all the support ladies

Ginny- that is quite the journey you and baby had! So glad you're both ok


----------



## blueblue

SweetKat - I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:

Hope :hugs: for you and Isaac

Ginny - congratulations, glad you are both ok, sorry you have had a tough time :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetkat- still thinking of you :hugs: 

Mitchi- I didn't know you had to air after methotrexate! I took that in 1 or 2 mcs because on progesterone it was like my just didn't get that the pregnancy was over. That's scary to think of as I've always falling pregnant quickly after mc.


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Had a call from my GP today. They will refer me to St Mary's (but I think it takes about a year) and as for Dr Shehata, he isn't listed as a consultant to whom referrals can be made on the NHS - so basically he is only taking private referrals. But even for privates, I can't even get through to his line :(
> 
> So basically, chances of getting any answers on the NHS are close to zero.

That's nonsense hun, your gp would have gone on to the choose and book service and St Mary's would have shown up but epsom didn't 

I can guarantee Mr Shehata is taking referrals, he just took me on again, all my gp did was write a letter to them.

Ring his secretary chrish wood at Epsom hospital and she will confirm .

Xx


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> God his waiting times have got loads longer, when I first seen him in 2013 I only had to wait 4 weeks
> 
> I've not heard of dr Yau Thum before, does he have a good rep?
> 
> Xx
> 
> I don't know whether it would actually take 18 weeks (or longer) but that was the aim according to the GP. I haven't tried his secretary at Epsom. Tried to call his private practice and both phones say they are upgrading IT systems and all staff are in training. Very weird in itself.
> 
> Dr Yau also does immunological issues/ NK killer cells and also they do IVF and have andrology specialists. I could be totally wrong but think that once DNA fragmentation results come back they will show that is at least part of the problem. OH going for test today and then 2-3 weeks for the result to come back.
> 
> I am really angry with OH, because he didn't want children with me when he wasn't taking the methotrexate. And that is a known cause of DNA fragmentation/ poor morphology. So he was basically happy with the two children he had and wasted 4 years of my life on not being sure and now I am paying for it. Maybe I could have some random bf and get pregnant by him :(Click to expand...

I think most private clinics do immune stuff,must very expensive when the NHS does some of the same tests. Mr Shehata does the Nk cell test on the nhs which no one else does on the NHS plus a full thrombophilia screen and thyroid.

You seen quite convinced it's your other half spermies. What makes you think that , just the methotrexate? What was he taking it for?

Xx


----------



## Mitchi

congratulations ginny! Sorry to hear it was traumatic for you though. Thankfully you are both well. 

Florida- as methotrexate depletes your folic acid stores severely its advised in the uk to have 2 complete cycles off ttc and to take high foes folic acid once the ectopic completely gone to replenish folic acid stores, which are important for dna replication and therefore baby development. Just be careful hun! Wishing you all the best with this pregnancy-keep us update. 

Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks mitchi. I haven't taken any in over 1 1/2 years but I just don't recall being told to hold off. Though there are a lot of things that are acceptable in the us that's illegal in other countries


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Ginny! Sorry to hear the birth was such a traumatic experience for you though. Good news that your little boy has done well & out of hospital now. Good luck to you all!


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Had a call from my GP today. They will refer me to St Mary's (but I think it takes about a year) and as for Dr Shehata, he isn't listed as a consultant to whom referrals can be made on the NHS - so basically he is only taking private referrals. But even for privates, I can't even get through to his line :(
> 
> So basically, chances of getting any answers on the NHS are close to zero.
> 
> That's nonsense hun, your gp would have gone on to the choose and book service and St Mary's would have shown up but epsom didn't
> 
> I can guarantee Mr Shehata is taking referrals, he just took me on again, all my gp did was write a letter to them.
> 
> Ring his secretary chrish wood at Epsom hospital and she will confirm .
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I have got the e-referral letter. Epsom is showing up but my GP added a note to say Dr shehata isn't listed as a consultant.

I actually called his private practice and his PA there said he does still do certain days for the NHS but very few, so it's his team that does the appointments. I am not holding out hope for ever seeing him on the NHS because even in his private practice the first available appointment is mid August!!

I will try though. And having looked at the referral St Mary's isn't listed - have St George's in Tooting and some other random hospitals :(

Maybe if you have seen him previously it is much easier to get a new appointment?


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope39 said:


> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> God his waiting times have got loads longer, when I first seen him in 2013 I only had to wait 4 weeks
> 
> I've not heard of dr Yau Thum before, does he have a good rep?
> 
> Xx
> 
> I don't know whether it would actually take 18 weeks (or longer) but that was the aim according to the GP. I haven't tried his secretary at Epsom. Tried to call his private practice and both phones say they are upgrading IT systems and all staff are in training. Very weird in itself.
> 
> Dr Yau also does immunological issues/ NK killer cells and also they do IVF and have andrology specialists. I could be totally wrong but think that once DNA fragmentation results come back they will show that is at least part of the problem. OH going for test today and then 2-3 weeks for the result to come back.
> 
> I am really angry with OH, because he didn't want children with me when he wasn't taking the methotrexate. And that is a known cause of DNA fragmentation/ poor morphology. So he was basically happy with the two children he had and wasted 4 years of my life on not being sure and now I am paying for it. Maybe I could have some random bf and get pregnant by him :(Click to expand...
> 
> I think most private clinics do immune stuff,must very expensive when the NHS does some of the same tests. Mr Shehata does the Nk cell test on the nhs which no one else does on the NHS plus a full thrombophilia screen and thyroid.
> 
> You seen quite convinced it's your other half spermies. What makes you think that , just the methotrexate? What was he taking it for?
> 
> XxClick to expand...


I know the main thing is to have patience, but me, I would rather pay a fortune and know than have to wait up to a year.

He has rheumathoid arthritis, for which methotrexate is the most common medicine. The reason am convinced it's the medication is that it says in the leaflet man has to be off it for at least 3 months before conceiving (used to be 6). His consultant though said no evidence it causes any issues and go ahead.

He was off it for a year and DD was born no problems. Now he is on it have had 3 MMCs in a row :(. Could be a coincidence. With first MMC he gave it up and then started taking it again so looks like it didn't help.

I have also read research papers that say it causes DNA fragmentation in the sperm and as is his morphology is 6% (low morphology can indicate fragmentation).

The sperm stuff could be a red herring and there could be an unrelated issue with me.

Just wanted to say a big thank you for everyone on this thread for listening and replying. Been a really tough time, especially with the third MMC, as having seen the hb 4 times and after being told all looked perfect, I started to hope it would be ok :(

Can't talk to anyone in RL either. Seems a bit too much to discuss OH's health and my MMCs. My parents don't understand why I am baby obsessed and can't be happy with one. They actually suggested I see a psychiatrist. They only have me so they don't understand the desire to have 3 (that's me). 

As for OH, I can't talk to him without blaming him for taking his medication (he was off it for 3 years when we met and didn't want more children). 

So basically am stuck with my own thoughts and endless questions.

Thank you again.


----------



## Hope39

Sweetkat said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetkat said:
> 
> 
> Had a call from my GP today. They will refer me to St Mary's (but I think it takes about a year) and as for Dr Shehata, he isn't listed as a consultant to whom referrals can be made on the NHS - so basically he is only taking private referrals. But even for privates, I can't even get through to his line :(
> 
> So basically, chances of getting any answers on the NHS are close to zero.
> 
> That's nonsense hun, your gp would have gone on to the choose and book service and St Mary's would have shown up but epsom didn't
> 
> I can guarantee Mr Shehata is taking referrals, he just took me on again, all my gp did was write a letter to them.
> 
> Ring his secretary chrish wood at Epsom hospital and she will confirm .
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> I have got the e-referral letter. Epsom is showing up but my GP added a note to say Dr shehata isn't listed as a consultant.
> 
> I actually called his private practice and his PA there said he does still do certain days for the NHS but very few, so it's his team that does the appointments. I am not holding out hope for ever seeing him on the NHS because even in his private practice the first available appointment is mid August!!
> 
> I will try though. And having looked at the referral St Mary's isn't listed - have St George's in Tooting and some other random hospitals :(
> 
> Maybe if you have seen him previously it is much easier to get a new appointment?Click to expand...

His clinic at Epsom is only on a Friday, I've only met him once and been to clinic 3 times. Seeing someone in his team Is good enough as they still do the same bloods and follow the same protocol. 

I don't think it makes to much of a difference having been already , I had to get a new referal from my gp 

X


----------



## newlywedtzh

Just checking on everyone! Florida how are you feeling?

Uneventful over here. Having a toddler to chase around leaves little time to worry which is SO nice. Boy do I make a miserable pregnant woman though. My body hates it! But all is well. Busy prepping for a natural home birth by reading a ton and trying to stay active.


----------



## floridamomma

Hi newly. I remember those days. My first 3 before mc started are 9,7,6 so by the time the oldest was barely 3 I had 3!!! It was so bad I didn't even know I was pregnant with the lady one because I constantly got no sleep and barely ate. The good old days lol. 16 weeks!! You're getting there. Are you getting movement? 

Afm- I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and I'm honestly just chugging along. No major symptoms. I still get nausea if I don't eat and my breast are sensitive always(nipples) but just site here and there. My next scan is supposed to be at my initial appt on 7/28 so 3 more weeks. I've never made it this far so ive wanted to be stressed as I've last and only seen bubs 2 weeks ago. I never really am though. The kids are home for the summer so I don't have time as I'm a cook/maid/chauffeur at all times lol. I'm also back in school after 3 weeks off finishing my RN license/AA degree. So definitely keeping busy.


----------



## youngmamttc

Cautiously popping in. Got my BFP today at 8dpo. 4 recurrent losses no rainbow yet, unexplained losses. Hoping this is my time!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck youngmama! 

Glad things are going well for you both, newly & Florida :)


----------



## blueblue

Newly and Florida - glad things are going well! x

Youngmamttc - good luck and welcome, you'll find lots of support here x


----------



## wookie130

Madrid- I'm late to the party, but I see you've had your little man! Congrats! Did I miss what you chose to name him?

Florida- Glad it's all going well.

Ginny- Congrats! I'm sorry everything went haywire during the birth...thank goodness you're all doing fine now.


----------



## Razcox

Hi everyone! Hoping I can join your group as I am due on the 31st of Dec, not been active on here for a while which is a long story!

Anyway I am pregnant following our 3rd and last round of ICSI with PDG, my EED is based on the date of ET even though at my dating scan it put me as the 28th Dec. So we will see what happens 

We have suffered 4 losses in the past but now I am in the 2nd trimester and can here Noodle I am feeling much more confident and happy to join a group if you will have me.


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome razcox!!! Glad you've made it so far in your pregnancy. You are definitely welcome anytime. 

Thanks everyone. I'm 10 + 3 today and this lo has been kicking my butt. I'm more tired than I was initially. It's worse now because my bloat belly is gone do now I just seen cranky and crazy for no reason lol. I'm starting to have morning sickness more often which I thought should be slowing down but what do I know? It's still weird feeling all these symptoms without using progesterone. 17 days until my next scan at 12+ 6. We still won't be announcing as we are waiting until our 20 week Eva to tell anyone. It's hard though not having anyone to talk to about it. Not hat I'm nervous but I always seem to have to catch myself when talking. Also two of my friends will be due by the time I announce and I feel like I haven't been the best support to them as its both of their first child but some days I'm just so consumed in my own life I find myself not worrying about them. I do check in at least once every 1-2 weeks, but other than how's it gong I don't know what to say. I am still in very early days myself so it's hard to talk on much to someone about their pregnancy.


----------



## Hope39

Razcox said:


> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join your group as I am due on the 31st of Dec, not been active on here for a while which is a long story!
> 
> Anyway I am pregnant following our 3rd and last round of ICSI with PDG, my EED is based on the date of ET even though at my dating scan it put me as the 28th Dec. So we will see what happens
> 
> We have suffered 4 losses in the past but now I am in the 2nd trimester and can here Noodle I am feeling much more confident and happy to join a group if you will have me.

Awe Razcox, I remember you hun, we were on the Rmc thread at the same time many years ago.

So chuffed to see you are expecting,now many weeks are you x


----------



## Squig34

Welcome Razcox & congratulations! 

Hope it's nice to see that you've updated your signature now :)


----------



## Razcox

Hope39 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Hoping I can join your group as I am due on the 31st of Dec, not been active on here for a while which is a long story!
> 
> Anyway I am pregnant following our 3rd and last round of ICSI with PDG, my EED is based on the date of ET even though at my dating scan it put me as the 28th Dec. So we will see what happens
> 
> We have suffered 4 losses in the past but now I am in the 2nd trimester and can here Noodle I am feeling much more confident and happy to join a group if you will have me.
> 
> Awe Razcox, I remember you hun, we were on the Rmc thread at the same time many years ago.
> 
> So chuffed to see you are expecting,now many weeks are you xClick to expand...

I am 15+3 or 15+6 depending on if you go by ET or my dating scan!!

We were indeed on the RM thread, I had to leave as it was getting me down seeing everyone else get pregnant while just got failure after failure. TBH we were beginning to face the idea of not having children when the last round worked :cloud9:


----------



## newlywedtzh

Welcome Razcox and congrats! We are due around the same time! I am Dec. 22! 

Florida - I had all those same thoughts in the first tri too. I was miserable! I know everyone always says it but you do start to feel a Lot better (even mentally) in the second tri which I know you will make!


----------



## Hope39

Squig34 said:


> Welcome Razcox & congratulations!
> 
> Hope it's nice to see that you've updated your signature now :)

Ha ha, it's only taken me 10 months to do it, xx


----------



## floridamomma

Dh and I had a private reassurance scan. Baby is measuring 11 weeks(I'm 10+6) and was dancing all around. It was amazing to see. You ladies may remember we have never gotten this far with no interventions other than prayer. Still in shock


----------



## Sweetkat

Ladies I am stalking every now and then and so glad you are all doing well.

Afm, will be 3 weeks since my D&C tomorrow. Since a specialist at the Lister and given samples for karyotype testing. Also had OH's sperm fragmentation results back. It's 44%. For anything over 30% IVF with ICSI is recommended in the hope of selecting the best sperm.

If nothing else is found and no issues with me will go for donor sperm (which is an odd concept but I don't want to risk IVF and still end up with an MMC because of the DNA fragmentation)


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats Florida! That's amazing news.


----------



## newlywedtzh

So excited for you Florida!! Passed your milestones right?!

Sweetkat - glad you have a plan in action. Hope you are healing okay (mentally and physically) after the D&C


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies! 
Sweetkat- :hugs: hope you're taking time for you. So no matter what you're going with donor sperm? 

Newly- yes we have never made it past 8 weeks so this is just amazing. The baby was so beautiful. I still have a scan in 2 weeks. Then I plan to get one at 16-17 weeks before my 20 week anatomy scan.


----------



## Sweetkat

floridamomma said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Sweetkat- :hugs: hope you're taking time for you. So no matter what you're going with donor sperm?
> 
> Newly- yes we have never made it past 8 weeks so this is just amazing. The baby was so beautiful. I still have a scan in 2 weeks. Then I plan to get one at 16-17 weeks before my 20 week anatomy scan.

Florida, so glad you are past the hard weeks and hopefully all will go smoothly now.

DH is on strong medication which I think is causing the fragmentation. Had it been just random, he could have tried vitamins/ anti oxidants, but as is I have read articles to say it won't make a difference. Before the first MMC he was off it for 3 months (sperm production cycle) and I still had an MMC. With our DD he was off it for nearly a year. He can't do that now as his health is a lot worse. And I am too scared to try ICSI as they can select the sperm that is normal shape but can't tell what's inside it and he has high levels of moderate fragmentation. So his sperm is good enough to fertilise an egg but the fragmentation is too high for the egg to repair it/ for the pregnancy to progress.

So I think even if there are issues with me donor sperm it is :(


----------



## Squig34

Florida, great news!

SweetKat, answers aren't always the ones we hoped for (although i know you suspected this) but at least you can now make an informed decision. Good luck.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks for explaining that to me sweetkat. I definitely understand where you're coming from. It's hard at times to get these answers but I'm hoping it'll help get your rainbow. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

I'm in uncharted territory now so it's hard not to be nervous but I'm just hanging on. I have an anterior placenta according to my doctor and my youngest will be 7 on December so I don't even remember when I felt kicks but I plan on getting scans at 13 weeks(md office) 16 week(private) 20 weeks (anatomy scan) we are supposed to announce at 20 weeks. Also thinking of having one at 24 weeks. We still are sticking with being team yellow for now.


----------



## wookie130

Florida- Glad all is going well thus far! :)

Sweetkat- I'm sorry. Hopefully you can make an informed decision, and move forward with this. :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

:hi: everyone!

It's been a while since I've been on bnb (this lo is taking up all my energy!) but I'm back stalking the threads. 

I'm happy to see some familiar faces and some new rainbows!
Florida I hope the next few months are uneventful for you and fly by.
Squig it's so nice to see your rainbow is here! 

It looks like I'm back in the parl game. My little man is just under 9 months and I got my bfp last friday. My older guy is 8.5 so it will be really nice to have babies closer in age. I haven't called my doctor yet as it really hasn't sunk in and tbh I'm afraid of what they will say.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetv congrats! Were you on a regimen with the last pregnancy? i personally didn't call my dr until I was 8 weeks and scheduled my first visit for the day before 13 weeks. It's all about what works for you


----------



## SweetV

I was on progesterone, aspirin and antibiotics for my last pregnancy. I've just accepted a new position at work come September and I want to let them know before that that I don't think they want to train me if I'm leaving again so soon but I'm afraid to say anything incase things don't work out. I think I will go to the doctor next week so I can at least make sure things are progressing as they should.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck SweetV!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sweetv-first off congratulations. May I ask why you had to take antibiotics with your last pg? I'm still trying to figure out the cause of my rec losses so just like to know what worked for other people.


----------



## SweetV

ReadynWaiting said:


> Sweetv-first off congratulations. May I ask why you had to take antibiotics with your last pg? I'm still trying to figure out the cause of my rec losses so just like to know what worked for other people.

Thank you!
I tested positive for ureaplasma and I was on antibiotics for 7 days. Tested again and still positive so I was on antibiotics from 20-32 weeks. They don't know the correlation but they find that some people with positive results have a risk of preterm labour. Since they couldn't determine what happened when I went into spontaneous labour at 25 weeks previously it was just a precaution.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetv- Id go so you can get the medication you need. You don't have to tell a job right now how soon did you think you would have to leave?


----------



## SweetV

floridamomma said:


> Sweetv- Id go so you can get the medication you need. You don't have to tell a job right now how soon did you think you would have to leave?

Last year they wrote me off work at 17 weeks. I think I'm going to call tomorrow morning to at least get a dating scan as my dates don't line up at all (my lmp is the end of May and we didn't dtd at all until almost the end of June...?). I will be going back to the same high risk clinic after 12 weeks which is right when I'm scheduled to take the new position. I feel bad as one of my very close colleagues pulled some strings to get me the new job so I feel like I owe it to her to at least be honest (she would also be my new boss), that way she can look for a replacement if they don't want to train me.


----------



## floridamomma

If they are going to put you off work that soon I would do the same. Either way I'm happy for you.


----------



## ttc126

Hi everyone! I know I'm super duper late in this thread but may I join? I am 5 weeks 1day with my rainbow following two losses this year. I am a nervous wreck. 

Tonight I had a bout of diarrhea (so sorry tmi) and freaked out because that's how my first loss started. Bad bad tummy then bleeding started. I am not very good at staying calm. 

My first scan is in 2 weeks. So very anxious.


----------



## floridamomma

Welcome ttc. I know it's hard but try to stay calm and just know this is a delegate pregnancy. Everyone here has been there before so we all know what you're going through. If it helps I'll be 12 weeks tomorrow after 6 recurrent miscarriages with absolutely no explanation other than I've prayed a lot. It can happen for you.


----------



## SweetV

:hi: ttc - pregnancy after loss is nerve wracking isn't it! I'm also pregnant after multiple losses and a still birth. I've since had a relatively easy pregnancy with my rainbow but the fears are still there. 

I had a scan yesterday that showed me at 5+4. It was abdominal and lasted under 5 minutes. I thought I was closer to 7 weeks so I was a little alarmed at first but I know that they can be off by a few days and it wasn't a comprehensive scan. My doctor should be calling today with my hcg and I'm going to ask for a repeat test to ensure the numbers are rising as they should.


----------



## ttc126

SweetV, I hope all is well with your numbers!


----------



## floridamomma

Sweetv- Hoping your numbers rise well


----------



## SweetV

I spoke with the receptionist at the doctor's office today and she said to come in on Tuesday for a repeat blood test...? I'm use to them being 48 hours apart but they said a week was fine. I will ask to go for a repeat ultrasound when I go in as well and see what she says.


----------



## ttc126

That's probably good it will be farther apart. If you are closer to 7 weeks your numbers won't be rising as quickly so no need to stress if they don't double in 48 hrs. 
Also, if your scan was abdominal I definitely wouldn't worry if you measured a bit behind. I really think everything will look great at your next scan!


----------



## Squig34

Hope all is well SweetV.

Congratulations ttc! 

Happy 12 weeks Florida!


----------



## floridamomma

Andominal isn't good so early on you're probably spot on. And so early dates are never really accurate I've found. I agree with ttc further apart may be better to see q good rise. Fx all is well. 

Thanks squig. I'm starting to cry now. I never thought I'd be here after 6 consecutive losses. And with no intervention. Keep praying for me guys!


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida did you have another scan yet? 

My anatomy scan is on Monday (4 days!). Team yellow but haven't seen the baby since 8+5 so I am anxious to see him/her! And to make sure everything is okay :) I will hopefully relax a little after 20 weeks and the scan. Feeling the baby move which makes it feel more real and connected 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## floridamomma

Here's a picture of our little one today actually a few minutes ago at 12+6. The us tech at the midwifes office was very impersonal and rude. This whole appt has been going screwy. The doctors here are great but the office staff can be really rude. 

Newly i'm glad you're feeling movement. It's nice to go through this some of you ladies! Hoping you have a smooth scan Monday newly!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## SweetV

newlywedtzh - those movements are so reassuring! I hope the time passes quickly for you until your scan. 

florida - look how PERFECT! Sorry the staff were not the greatest. I actually switched OB's from my older sons pregnancy because the receptionist was HORRIBLE.


----------



## floridamomma

We got the panarama(?) test today so in 7-14 days we'll know all our risk and gender. I'm actually kind of nervous.


----------



## SweetV

wow! They recommended that in my last pregnancy but I didn't do it (it was upwards of $1000 and there was so much more that I could put that money towards). 

I told my boss today. I'm suppose to go back to work at 12-13 weeks and I'm taking a new position so I felt like I had to tell them. I haven't been sleeping as it was stressing me out so it is a huge relief to have it off my chest. They also said they still want me for the new job even though I'll be leaving in a few months which is even better! :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Swwetv- I'm glad that worked out. It's so stressful to have that hanging over you. Things are aligning for you guys. My ob said there is no cost for me. They haven't had any issue getting it covered for all insurances except blue cross blue shield because all the genetic testing is covered anyway. Hopefully it'll be covered. The baby is growing so beautifully I'm just so in shock all the time. I also have to see 3 midwives as either could be my delivering midwife.


----------



## Squig34

Gorgeous scan pic Florida :)

That's great SweetV :) also, did you get your repeat blood test?

Hope all is great with your anatomy scan Newly!


----------



## SweetV

florida - that's great that there is no cost for you! My insurance is not that great unfortunately. 

Squig - I did get a repeat test and she called back yesterday to say the numbers were rising beautifully and to come back in a month. I didn't ask her what they were as I didn't want to start obsessing over it. I'll take her word that they are where they are suppose to be. 

afm - super crampy the last 2 days. I just feel gross. To top it off my babes is teething and hasn't slept in a week. I'm so exhausted :sleep:. I can't wait for the first tri to be over so I have some energy back and yet this is my last pregnancy (assuming all goes well) so I'm trying to enjoy all the moments and not wish them away.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you squig :hugs: how's the little one?

Sweetv- i hope the teething eases off so you and the lo can get some rest. I'm on to second tri and not getting the energy yet lol


----------



## newlywedtzh

Congrats on second tri Florida!! Amazing! 

I feel you sweetv. I do not enjoy pregnancy in the least bit but I try to embrace it as much as possible


----------



## twineeee

Hallos, hope you mommas are doing great, my history 1stillbirth at 34weeks(placenta issues),after that have had four Mc all in first trimester(9weeks,5weeks,8weeks,5weeks.My country sucks, no place to check for genetic test,Nk cells and the likes, only had my thyroid checked and hormone profile which was ok.Im five weeks now and im on progesterone and baby aspirin, is it too late to add prednisolone?


----------



## floridamomma

Twineeeee first off, so sorry for all you've been through. You can see if your doctor will give you a script. It won't hurt to try them. Typically my specialist will start pred from a timed cycle as soon as you ovulate


----------



## twineeee

floridamomma said:


> Twineeeee first off, so sorry for all you've been through. You can see if your doctor will give you a script. It won't hurt to try them. Typically my specialist will start pred from a timed cycle as soon as you ovulate

Thanks, actually they do not believe in nk cells in Africa, i can always get prednisolone without presciption, just wondering if isnot too late, dnt wana take chances


----------



## Squig34

Twineeee, sorry to hear of all your losses. I don't know about the steroids, sorry. But you mention placenta issues. What was it do you know? I had a placenta problem too & had to take blood thinners.

That's great SweetV :)

Thanks Florida, she is doing well :) she turned 8 weeks yesterday; the time has flown!


----------



## floridamomma

Twinee it would be up you you then hon xx fx for you

Squig- 8 weeks already! I feel old lol. I'm so glad for you and Mr squigxx


----------



## twineeee

Squig34 said:


> Twineeee, sorry to hear of all your losses. I don't know about the steroids, sorry. But you mention placenta issues. What was it do you know? I had a placenta problem too & had to take blood thinners.
> 
> That's great SweetV :)
> 
> Thanks Florida, she is doing well :) she turned 8 weeks yesterday; the time has flown!

Thanks, the doctor wasn't certain, he thinks the babys head pressed the placenta or something.


----------



## Mitchi

Hi everyone!

Just thought I'd touch base as haven't been on for ages. Baby due next Thursday - eek! Would love for it to come early but I suspect I'll end up 2 weeks over knowing my luck! Lots of discomfort and downward pressure now and really want this baby out! 

Hope everyone doing ok. Hopefully I can post an update soon!


----------



## Squig34

Sending lots of luck for whenever baby decides to arrive Mitchi - can't wait to hear! :)


----------



## SweetV

Mitchi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd touch base as haven't been on for ages. Baby due next Thursday - eek! Would love for it to come early but I suspect I'll end up 2 weeks over knowing my luck! Lots of discomfort and downward pressure now and really want this baby out!
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok. Hopefully I can post an update soon!

Hopefully baby comes soon with a quick easy labour!


----------



## floridamomma

Mitchi said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd touch base as haven't been on for ages. Baby due next Thursday - eek! Would love for it to come early but I suspect I'll end up 2 weeks over knowing my luck! Lots of discomfort and downward pressure now and really want this baby out!
> 
> Hope everyone doing ok. Hopefully I can post an update soon!

So happy for you!! Hoping baby comes quickly and smooth labor.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Good luck Michi!! 

All went well at anatomy scan. The tech didn't even look at the sex so only God knows at this point!


----------



## Squig34

Glad all was well newly. Were you hoping to find out the sex; I can't remember?


----------



## ttc126

Oh bad news at my scan yesterday. Baby's heart was down to 73 after previous scan showed 150. Then we followed up today and it was 38. My rainbow is not to be...again. :cry: Thank you ladies for your support and I hope to join you all again soon after we see the fertility specialist,


----------



## SweetV

ttc126 said:


> Oh bad news at my scan yesterday. Baby's heart was down to 73 after previous scan showed 150. Then we followed up today and it was 38. My rainbow is not to be...again. :cry: Thank you ladies for your support and I hope to join you all again soon after we see the fertility specialist,

I'm so sorry. Take care and best of luck with the specialist.


----------



## floridamomma

So sorry ttc. My prayers are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

So sorry ttc :hugs: I hope the specialist has some answers for you.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks ladies! I hope you don't mind if I still lurk to see how your journeys are going &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc of course hon. Let us know what the dr says


----------



## Mitchi

Well our rainbow arrived 1 week early! Jessica Seren arrived at 01:00 on 4/8/16. She is gorgeous and arrived very very quickly - less than 90 min after spontaneous rupture of waters and she was here! It was the delivery I desperately wanted - whilst I wasn't keen on having too much pain relief as wanted to know how it felt I didn't even have time to have any gas and air she wanted out so quickly! Luckily we did make it to the hospital!

Good luck to every one of you on your journeys to have your little rainbows as I'm all done now and will be signing off this forum as my journey is complete. Thank you to each and everyone of you who has supported me and made the tough journey more bearable. I wish all of you the perfect end to your journeys and I'll endeavour to check in on you all now and again. 

Love and hugs from me and my 2 little rainbows in South Wales. 

Mitchi xxxxxx


----------



## SweetV

Congrats Mitchi :happydance:


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats mitchi!


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Mitchi &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Enjoy your precious baby!


----------



## nessaw

Ttc126 I am sorry for your loss.x

Mitch congrats.x

Hi to all. We're now starting to think about ttc a sibling for our rainbow but lots of conflicting thoughts. X


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Mitchi! 

Yes of course you're welcome to lurk around ttc :)

Good luck with making your decision nessaw. We plan to start TTC again for no. 2 next March. After 5+ years of TTC/pregnancy, it's really strange to be in a place where it's not our focus for now!


----------



## nessaw

Squiggle that's where I am. 5 years of timing bing taking various things and always knowing which cd it is. So nice not to think about it. We're thinking of starting around Nov time as if it works will take me through a whole school year. X


----------



## floridamomma

Nessaw after we loss our baby from iui(an uneeded iui) last March we took a break that turned into 14 months of no ttc. I was upset the first month but by month two I was glad as overdone a lot of healing and growing since then. We started trying in May(praying it was God's will) only using an app to figure out my o day, which is crazy in our world but we caught the eggy. And for the lady who never made it past 5-6 weeks except once to 8 in now 14 weeks so sometimes that break helps.


----------



## floridamomma

Well ladies I got my genetic testing back. I was really worried as dh's aperm tested fine 18 months ago and my eggs were never checked. I thought maybe I had damaged eggs or something. Glad to report baby is 100% genetically normal and we are having a beautiful baby girl :pink:. :happydance: I am just in shock to be here. Some of you ladies know my journey so you know the pain my heart has felt. I guess this is lucky #7!


----------



## SweetV

This baby was a surprise and it was very strange to not even know the exact date of my last af. Zero effort and after 5+ years of trying and so many losses it was such a weird feeling of shock. 

Good luck on your TTC journeys!

Florida congrats again on the test results and your bundle of pink!!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Florida & congrats on :pink:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Mitchi, huge congratulations on the early and easy arrival! Enjoy all those newborn snuggles.

Florida, so glad that everything is looking so well with your baby girl. Time for you to relax for a little while.

TTC, I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news. Hope the specialist can shed some light for you.

Nessa, thinking about ttc again is exciting and terrifying. Sending good thoughts for a laid back experience this time.

Newly, great to hear that all was well at the anatomy scan. That's always when I start to breathe a little bit easier.

Me, I finished work on Friday and I'm looking forward to a few weeks of putting my feet up. I've had everything thrown at me this pregnancy -- GD, pre-e, cardiac issues (me, not the little ones) and polyhydramnios. I'd really love a week of no stress before these babies threaten to make their arrival.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you sweetv, squig, and invitro!

Invitro- I hope you get a couple weeks to relax! You've bee through a lot.


----------



## Squig34

IVV will you be taken in to deliver early after all that then?


----------



## Smiler75

So I have stumbled upon this forum nearly 6 and a half years into my recurrent miscarriage hell...how have I missed you?? 

Hope you don't mind me jumping on board now. 

A bit about me...2 healthy pregnancies in 2006 - 7 and 2008 and then 8 consecutive miscarriages 
1. *Oct 2010 13 weeks - little girl* - chromosomally normal

2. *July 2011 6 weeks*

3. *Oct 2011 12 weeks* - chromosomally normal - got standard RMC testing, fell through the sysytem on NHS and was forgotten about, had to chase results, very despondent consultant. Decided to see Prof Q myself, travelled over in March 2012, uNK cells were normal, then discovered, after waiting 6 months for results that karotyping had not been done (they 'messed up' and 'put the wrong blood into the wrong tubes'..hhmmmmm...so blood had to be taken again. Got an email 2 weeks later saying karotyping normal. Discovered that cytogenetic testing of my baby had not been done, despite givng consent. Went private to see 'the' RMC consultant in N Ireland...promised me he would "get me a baby" at first consultation. ubby not happy. But he did a hysteroscopy on Aug 2012 and offered me a better treatment plan. I took a whole year off waiting for results and thought this would give me the best chance....

4. *Jan 2013- 12 weeks - little girl *- chromosomally normal - first pregnancy with a treatment plan clexane, aspirin, high dose folic acid and progesterone. Prof Q advised to add in steriods next time anyway, consultant here agree to do so. Prof Q thought I may be hyperfertile so put on progesterone from OV. Messed cycles up. Took 7 months to conceive. Had DNA sperm fragmentation done...waste of money...but all normal.

5.* Nov 2013 - 10 weeks - little boy* - suspected structural abnormality but cytogenetics found normal chromosomes - was on clexane, 150mg aspirin, progesterone, high dose folic acid and 20mg prednisolone. Then followed a year of bfn's and a struggle to be referred to fertility with an increasingly unhelpful consultant (who had previously been exactly the opposite) as 2014 (and 2015) progressed.

6.*Dec 2014 - 6 weeks* - clexane, 150 aspirin, high dose folic acid, progesterone, intralipid infusion...didn't get started on pred in time. By Jan 2015 was being told I had diminished ovarian reserve and function and would find it very difficult to conceive. Consultant's attitude and unwillingness to help me was very distressing. Lots of other stress in my life in spring 2015 as my mother nearly died..very difficult. Consultant seemed to be scrabbling around for reasons to get me stop trying and so suggested I may have adenomyosis and ordered an MRI...basically said I would need a hysterectomy if I had this. I don't!

7. *June 2015 - 8 weeks - baby boy* - trisomy 10 found in testing - clexane, aspirin 150, high dose folic acid, progesterone, 25mg pred, intralipid infusion. Left through no fault of my own with no consultant care after this loss. had to make arrangements for the pelvic MRI myself direct with radiographers - Womb is absolutely fine. 

8. *February 2016 - 11 weeks - baby girl *- chromosomally normal - clexane, 150 aspirin, crinone progesterone gel, progesterone injections (ouch!), high dose folic acid, 25 prednisolone, 2 intralipid infusions. 

I am at a loss. Noone knows what to do with me. Despite 8 consecutive losses I have not been referred to Mr Shehata and St Marys wont see me as I have two children already...but I have lost 8 and I wanted every one of those eight babies!! We do not have any expertise in recurrent miscarriage Northern Ireland - just a few doctors who tack it on to their general gynae clinics and who are clueless when their one treatment plan doesn't work. I have been involved and have lead some work to improve psychological care for women in Northern Ireland who suffer recurrent miscarriage and miscarriage...but we have a long way to go....

...special 'hello' to you Squig34...you probably have a fair idea of what I mean ^^^ :cry:


----------



## Smiler75

Sorry for typos ^^^...

Should also mention that my mother died at the end of June and nine days later my husband had a stroke so I am fit for the hills now! 

I have a new consultant who is lovely but not a RMC doctor..very skilled though, deals with very high risk pregnancies..she is suggesting 'relaxing' for 8 months and only taking metformin and aspirin next time...I am clueless. 

I need expert help. If i were in GB I would have had it by now. 

i went to a clinic in Dublin in Autumn 2014 and they told me I had high levels of peripheral NK cells migrating to my womb and high levels of B lymphoctes so I need steriods and intralipids in pregnancy...but I did that and it hasn't worked. So my uterine NK cells were normal but my peripheral NK cells were elevated... The clinic also told me I had an elevated ROTEM result and so needed clexane. I think ROTEM is the same as a TEG that St Marys do... Clinic in Dublin are now talking about donor eggs and in the absence of that, DHEA for 4 -5 months, cytokine testing to see if I need humira and neupogen...roads I don't want to go down....heart is broken as I know in my gut that I will never get a rainbow baby.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear of what you've been through Smiler, not only with the miscarriages but the loss of your mother & your husband's ill health.

This thread is for the pregnant after loss ladies, but there is a recurrent miscarriage one:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread-2317.html. There's a lady who keeps an eye in there called Tasha who had 16 (I think) losses before getting her rainbow; she was on everything & might be able to give you some advice - if I recall correctly she has MTHFR. My issue didn't turn out to be as complex as yours although I only finally got referred to England after my 6th loss as it was second tri. I do feel that the consultants here were willing to help, but as you say, lack of expertise in the more complicated cases is an issue.

I wonder though if you might be able to get referred to the new Tommy's miscarriage clinic?


----------



## Hope39

Smiler75 said:


> So I have stumbled upon this forum nearly 6 and a half years into my recurrent miscarriage hell...how have I missed you??
> 
> Hope you don't mind me jumping on board now.
> 
> A bit about me...2 healthy pregnancies in 2006 - 7 and 2008 and then 8 consecutive miscarriages
> 1. *Oct 2010 13 weeks - little girl* - chromosomally normal
> 
> 2. *July 2011 6 weeks*
> 
> 3. *Oct 2011 12 weeks* - chromosomally normal - got standard RMC testing, fell through the sysytem on NHS and was forgotten about, had to chase results, very despondent consultant. Decided to see Prof Q myself, travelled over in March 2012, uNK cells were normal, then discovered, after waiting 6 months for results that karotyping had not been done (they 'messed up' and 'put the wrong blood into the wrong tubes'..hhmmmmm...so blood had to be taken again. Got an email 2 weeks later saying karotyping normal. Discovered that cytogenetic testing of my baby had not been done, despite givng consent. Went private to see 'the' RMC consultant in N Ireland...promised me he would "get me a baby" at first consultation. ubby not happy. But he did a hysteroscopy on Aug 2012 and offered me a better treatment plan. I took a whole year off waiting for results and thought this would give me the best chance....
> 
> 4. *Jan 2013- 12 weeks - little girl *- chromosomally normal - first pregnancy with a treatment plan clexane, aspirin, high dose folic acid and progesterone. Prof Q advised to add in steriods next time anyway, consultant here agree to do so. Prof Q thought I may be hyperfertile so put on progesterone from OV. Messed cycles up. Took 7 months to conceive. Had DNA sperm fragmentation done...waste of money...but all normal.
> 
> 5.* Nov 2013 - 10 weeks - little boy* - suspected structural abnormality but cytogenetics found normal chromosomes - was on clexane, 150mg aspirin, progesterone, high dose folic acid and 20mg prednisolone. Then followed a year of bfn's and a struggle to be referred to fertility with an increasingly unhelpful consultant (who had previously been exactly the opposite) as 2014 (and 2015) progressed.
> 
> 6.*Dec 2014 - 6 weeks* - clexane, 150 aspirin, high dose folic acid, progesterone, intralipid infusion...didn't get started on pred in time. By Jan 2015 was being told I had diminished ovarian reserve and function and would find it very difficult to conceive. Consultant's attitude and unwillingness to help me was very distressing. Lots of other stress in my life in spring 2015 as my mother nearly died..very difficult. Consultant seemed to be scrabbling around for reasons to get me stop trying and so suggested I may have adenomyosis and ordered an MRI...basically said I would need a hysterectomy if I had this. I don't!
> 
> 7. *June 2015 - 8 weeks - baby boy* - trisomy 10 found in testing - clexane, aspirin 150, high dose folic acid, progesterone, 25mg pred, intralipid infusion. Left through no fault of my own with no consultant care after this loss. had to make arrangements for the pelvic MRI myself direct with radiographers - Womb is absolutely fine.
> 
> 8. *February 2016 - 11 weeks - baby girl *- chromosomally normal - clexane, 150 aspirin, crinone progesterone gel, progesterone injections (ouch!), high dose folic acid, 25 prednisolone, 2 intralipid infusions.
> 
> I am at a loss. Noone knows what to do with me. Despite 8 consecutive losses I have not been referred to Mr Shehata and St Marys wont see me as I have two children already...but I have lost 8 and I wanted every one of those eight babies!! We do not have any expertise in recurrent miscarriage Northern Ireland - just a few doctors who tack it on to their general gynae clinics and who are clueless when their one treatment plan doesn't work. I have been involved and have lead some work to improve psychological care for women in Northern Ireland who suffer recurrent miscarriage and miscarriage...but we have a long way to go....
> 
> ...special 'hello' to you Squig34...you probably have a fair idea of what I mean ^^^ :cry:

Hi smiler

I recognise your story so think we actually know each other from the recurrent miscarriage group Facebook page :hugs:

You would be better off heading over to the recurrent miscarriage forum Hun x


----------



## Hope39

Squig34 said:


> Sorry to hear of what you've been through Smiler, not only with the miscarriages but the loss of your mother & your husband's ill health.
> 
> This thread is for the pregnant after loss ladies, but there is a recurrent miscarriage one:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/miscarriage-support/127351-recurrent-miscarriage-thread-2317.html. There's a lady who keeps an eye in there called Tasha who had 16 (I think) losses before getting her rainbow; she was on everything & might be able to give you some advice - if I recall correctly she has MTHFR. My issue didn't turn out to be as complex as yours although I only finally got referred to England after my 6th loss as it was second tri. I do feel that the consultants here were willing to help, but as you say, lack of expertise in the more complicated cases is an issue.
> 
> I wonder though if you might be able to get referred to the new Tommy's miscarriage clinic?

I think she knows Tasha from Facebook :wacko:

Such a small world yet we all stumble across each other xx


----------



## Squig34

Isn't it??


----------



## blueblue

Florida - congratulations on team pink!

IVV - hope you are having a lovely rest and everything is going well for you x

Nessaw - good luck for ttc no.2 x

Smiler - I'm so sorry for your losses, I hope you get some expert help soon x

Mitchi - Congratulations!


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you blue! I'm 17 weeks tomorrow. I think I'm feeling little movements there's this part of me saying nope no way. I had been using my Doppler daily for about 2.5 weeks now I'm doing it every 3-4 days. Really just having a hard time believing this is happening to me without intervention. Still just coasting. 

Mini rant: 
So I am not able to be seen at a birth center which I really want because of my history of recurrent unexplained miscarriages. And the one palace that will see me doesnt accept my dh's insurance but will accept my secondary if o get rid of my dh's insurance and only use that one. Upset and feel like infertility once again is controlling my life but I may just be stuck with a hospital birth


----------



## SweetV

Insurance sucks! Honestly I've had two hospital births and they weren't all that bad. Goodness 17 weeks already! I bet you are feeling a little movement it will be sure soon enough!

NT scan tomorrow and I received my referral to MFM yesterday. I can't believe how quickly the first trimester seemed to go by. I've also been using my doppler but around once a week which is pretty impressive for me.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweet I've had 3 and I just hate the pushiness of it all. In the us it's like a factory now. Get em in get em out, constantly trying to do things you don't want. I'm thinking of just getting a doula. I've had some pretty rough birth experiences. Yes 17 weeks already, it's flying by. Some days I can't figure out if I'm going or coming. 

You are already getting NT scan? Wow feels like we'll pushing them out in like 2 months lol


----------



## hopeful23456

just stopping in to say congrats Florida! wow, 17 weeks already!


----------



## floridamomma

Hopeful thank you! It's flying! How are the littles?


----------



## SweetV

I have an amazing doctor that tried to slow down everything last time as he was afraid that everything was going too quickly and he didn't want any complications because of it. He is a high risk MFM though so maybe that's why. My eldest wasn't the best experience but the nurse and the doctor were very rude and I refuse to go to that hospital for anything any more. 

NT scan was ok I think. Very quick and the technologist didn't say anything. I got to see baby for a second and all she showed me was the head and the limbs. My family doctor will call me if there are any concerns and if not I go right to the high risk clinic in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweet I'm glad you get on well with your doc. Hoping the next few weeks fly by.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Hi everyone! Florida so happy to see you so far along!

V-Day today! Going fast but slow at the same time. Second pregnancy is so much different.


----------



## confuzion

SweetV said:


> I have an amazing doctor that tried to slow down everything last time as he was afraid that everything was going too quickly and he didn't want any complications because of it. He is a high risk MFM though so maybe that's why. My eldest wasn't the best experience but the nurse and the doctor were very rude and I refuse to go to that hospital for anything any more.
> 
> NT scan was ok I think. Very quick and the technologist didn't say anything. I got to see baby for a second and all she showed me was the head and the limbs. My family doctor will call me if there are any concerns and if not I go right to the high risk clinic in about 4-6 weeks.

SweetV you're pregnant again! Sorry I haven't been around much lately but that's amazing you got a little surprise bun! Congrats!


----------



## floridamomma

Hi newly! Thanks just chugging along. Happy vday!


----------



## blueblue

Florida, congratulations on 17 weeks! So glad you are getting your rainbow x

Sweet, congratulations on 12 weeks! x

Newly, congratulations on V-day! Hope you are finding it easier second time around x

It's great to see so much good news :) 

I went back to hospital today for a birth reflections service to have LO's birth explained to me. I had a EMCS under a general after reduced fetal movement and a abnormal CTG where her heartrate kept dropping, so I already knew it was close but they told me they only had 7 minutes after converting to EMCS to get her out, otherwise she wouldn't have been ok. I was so lucky, if I hadn't have been on here I'd never have known to be so diligent about getting reduced movements checked out and she wouldn't be here today. Thank you so much ladies x


----------



## Hope39

That's interesting blue blue, they did an emcs under general with Isaac and it took them 7 minutes before they wheeled me out of the room to go to theatre! He was born 20 minutes after the decision was made 

Oscar 1st birthday is approaching and I'm really struggling over Isaac :-(. I'll never get to celebrate his birthday properly x


----------



## blueblue

Hope, I'm so sorry, it must be so hard (I have no idea because I haven't been through it, but I'm thinking of you and Issac). I'm so sorry you won't be able to celebrate Oscar's birthday properly. I was talking to a friend today who lost her first baby two days after her due date, she has a 4 month old now but it is bittersweet.

Sorry if I've caused any upset, I typed the wrong thing, it was 7 minutes to deliver after her heartbeat dropped to 80 bpm and didn't recover as it had previously, they decided to do a general at that point as they couldn't wait for the spinal to work. Previous to that, when they first realised she was in more distress they sent me to delivery suite and it was about an hour before I had her.

From what I can find, category 1 c-sections are within 30 mins of the decision: 
https://www.rcog.org.uk/globalassets/documents/guidelines/goodpractice11classificationofurgency.pdf 

x


----------



## Hope39

Blue blue, I meant I wouldnt get to celebrate Isaac birthday properly. I'm celebrating Oscar in style, lol, we having a bar b Q for family & friends so they'll be about 25 adults and 12Children . It's just tough because we are doing things that we never got to do for Isaac 

It's very bittersweet , if Isaac had survived then i wouldn't have my little Oscar bear 

You didn't cause me any upset Hun and thanks for clarifying what you meant. I think Isaac heartbeat had dropped well below 80 when they decided but I'll never know so I won't dwell on it if that makes sense . by the end of September we should have the expert neo natal report which should hopefully tell us what Isaac chances were of survival if they had delivered him 40 minutes earlier . Ive been waiting a year for this report

Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Blue so glad you both are ok

Hope :hugs: glad you get to go big for Oscar. Thinking of your family and Issac:hugs:


----------



## blueblue

The party for Oscar sounds great, I hope you have a wonderful day. I can't believe our babies are nearly one already, it has gone so quickly. I'm so sorry you didn't get to do the same for Isaac. I hope the report gives you the answers you are looking for x


----------



## Hope39

It's flown by hasn't it, scarily quick too, I want it to slow down a bit. X


----------



## confuzion

I hope that report gives you some answers hope. 

The birth of my daughter also involved a general anesthetic and a FAST section (basically within 10 minutes of getting to the hospital---they worked fast!). My water broke at home and the cord prolapsed. Took us 15 minutes to get to the hospital. We were so lucky. If they hadn't been so quick my daughter would not have made it. Time and the right team make all the difference.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you Florida x

I know, it feels like she's going to be a toddler soon and that's scary, I'm trying to take everything in and make the most of each stage. She doesn't sleep through though so it still feels like she's little. 

Confuzion, I'm so glad Zinny was OK, it sounds like a scary experience x


----------



## floridamomma

So glad for the good that has come out of this scary experiences ladies xx


----------



## blueblue

Thanks Florida, congratulations on 19 weeks x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies how do you manage the anxiety of a new pg? I got a vf bfp today and my initial reaction was panic and tears. I am only 10dpo so super early but my fear of another loss and having to deal with those emotions is crushing at times. I go to a support group and do regular 'work' on myself but nothing eases this anxiety that sets in. I have no known reasons for my losses and no special pill or treatment to help. 
I try to embrace each pg but this was the first time I reacted that way and just feel shut off from it.


----------



## floridamomma

Blue- thank you.gearing up for my 20 week scan and appt on Thursday. Just a little over 48hrs to go. 

Ready- congrats on your bfp. I know that feeling. I had 6 rmc and even at almost 20 weeks I still find myself nervous that she's still with me every day. I'm feeling her move now too. All I can say is that I prayed and found ways to get through my anxieties. I think after what we have been through we'll only feel safe when our lo are in our arms.


----------



## SweetV

Ready - I completely agree with Florida. The only way to get through is day by day. "today everything is ok". You have to assume that everything is good or you can go crazy assuming the worst. It's ok to be scared, it's ok to feel unattached. Best of luck!


----------



## ttc126

Just saying hi to you ladies&#10084;&#65039; 

Ready, congrats on your bfp. Love reading the happy updates from the rest of you &#128512;

Hope to be joining you again soon. I still haven't got a period since my d&c. It's been almost 6 weeks. So I'm awaiting that to do a hysteroscopy with my RE and then we'll ttc from there. I'm supposed to start progesterone from ovulation when we start ttc again. Hope it makes a difference &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## floridamomma

Ttc :hugs: I hope to see you back soon as well xx

Today I go for my anatomy scan. Have been nervous since Monday. It's in 4 hours. Been up since 2:30am because I can't sleep. Just want to see and hear she's ok. Then I'll be 20 weeks Friday, then we're going on a 3 day baby moon Saturday. Keep mecnn thoughts and prayers ladies.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks ladies for the boost. Unfortunately bfn followed the next day. If I hadn't tested so early I wouldn't have known. Just overall feeling frustrated with the whole process. I do like to see people's updates though with successful pg. 
Florida-cant wait to hear about your baby girl!


----------



## floridamomma

Scan went ok. Ob said she looks great, here comes the dreaded but. But she's measuring small. They didn't tell me how much smaller just said lets do a f/u us in 4 weeks. I feel she is ok but you ladies know how it is after all we go through to get here to hear news like this. Dh and I are small people (5'3&5'3) so that's why the ob thinks she's a little smaller. Waiting on s call from the ob nurse to get measurements. They said don't worry(yeah ok)


----------



## confuzion

ttc126 said:


> Just saying hi to you ladies&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Ready, congrats on your bfp. Love reading the happy updates from the rest of you &#128512;
> 
> Hope to be joining you again soon. I still haven't got a period since my d&c. It's been almost 6 weeks. So I'm awaiting that to do a hysteroscopy with my RE and then we'll ttc from there. I'm supposed to start progesterone from ovulation when we start ttc again. Hope it makes a difference &#10084;&#65039;

I'm sorry for your recent loss ttc. I really hope you will be here with your rainbow soon. Hope he hysteroscopy gives some insight and the progesterone does the trick for you :hugs:.




ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks ladies for the boost. Unfortunately bfn followed the next day. If I hadn't tested so early I wouldn't have known. Just overall feeling frustrated with the whole process. I do like to see people's updates though with successful pg.
> Florida-cant wait to hear about your baby girl!

:hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Ready I'm so sorry :hugs:

Florida, I hope it's truly nothing to worry about. I'm glad it sounds like they'll keep a close eye. Hang in there. You're in my prayers.


----------



## floridamomma

ReadynWaiting said:


> Thanks ladies for the boost. Unfortunately bfn followed the next day. If I hadn't tested so early I wouldn't have known. Just overall feeling frustrated with the whole process. I do like to see people's updates though with successful pg.
> Florida-cant wait to hear about your baby girl!

Don't know how I missed this. :hugs: so sorry love.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-glad everything looked good for the most part. And DH and I are smaller people too (I'm 5'6", DH is 5'7") and two of our kids have measured small at 20 weeks. Not overly small mind you-about a week behind. But they measured that way the whole way through my pregnancies and they were itty bitty at birth too. DS was 6lb3oz, DD was 5lb14.5oz, and LO was 6lb9oz. We just make small babies I guess. If you are short and your DH is short, then it's very likely baby girl is just on the teeny side. Also remember that even at 20 weeks an ultrasound can be WAY off on weight because it's just an estimate based on the scan. But yeah, the worry never really leaves, does it...:hugs: and hang in there hon. Hopefully your next scan shows she's caught up and all is well.


----------



## Smiler75

So I posted here a few weeks ago looking a bit of support and a friendly welcome and basically got told this "forum is not for you go to recurrent miscarriage"..hhhmmmmm...made me more than a little sad :cry:. 

As I could be pregnant at any time -as I am still clinging to hope - and trying- after 8 miscarriages and 6 years of losing my babies-surely here is as appropriate as anywhere else to post? No? I have noticed those who have just miscarried (and not pregnant when posting) posting comments here.


----------



## confuzion

Smiler75 said:


> So I posted here a few weeks ago looking a bit of support and a friendly welcome and basically got told this "forum is not for you go to recurrent miscarriage"..hhhmmmmm...made me more than a little sad :cry:.
> 
> As I could be pregnant at any time -as I am still clinging to hope - and trying- after 8 miscarriages and 6 years of losing my babies-surely here is as appropriate as anywhere else to post? No? I have noticed those who have just miscarried (and not pregnant when posting) posting comments here.

Majority of the ladies answering the posts on the RMC thread are also trying and hoping to be pregnant at any moment. I'm sorry you felt unwelcome but reading back the ladies were just trying to direct you to a place where you may get more answers and find more common ground. This place can be tough on the ladies who are trying after multiple losses as there are constant pregnancy updates not everyone is in the right state of mind to see. 

We are all also originally from that thread and almost all of us go back there to answer questions there as well. The other ladies more than me. 

You are not being shunned because you are not pregnant. Feel free to post here. Everyone is free to post here. Like I said before, they just wanted you to find more people in a similar situation. 

Best of luck hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## Hope39

I've deleted my original post because I got you mixed up with someone else

Smiler - some ladies find it hard being on thread that talks a lot about pregnancy when they are suffering recurrent losses, I know I very rarely came onto this thread until I was acrually pregnant.

Please feel free to post here Hun, no one would have wanted to make you sad xx


----------



## Hope39

The recurrent miscarriage thread is so quiet these days which is a real shame for those looking for support, it was so active when i was suffering losses and I've made some lifelong friends through being on that the thread . 

Xx


----------



## dairymomma

Smiler-I hope you don't feel unwelcome here. As someone else already said, the original responses you received were given with good intentions as it can be hard for some to see pg news when they are going through infertility and recurrent loss issues and they aren't currently pg. I've been on both threads quite a bit over the last few years and the one thing that's the basis of both is the understanding and compassion that the ladies will give. But if you feel this is the better place for you to be, then by all means post away and ask your questions. We're here to help each other out and support each other no matter what our experiences may be.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy- thank you. I am feeling much better about every thing. 
Smiler- I think it's more meant as far as questions anout testing etc the other thread has much more info. And it is hard as the ladies said if you are still in the wait. It was for me and I wouldn't be able to read updates even though I know many women have been through the same if not more than me(I also suffered 6 mc) and it was still painful to see their updates even though I know they've earned it. So sorry if you've ever felt that way. I need to go back the thread but it is quiet and st crimes hard to talk about while parl. Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Tmi alert!!! 
Dh and I bd for the first time since bfp almost 5 months ago. We were very gentle but I'm still nervous. Woosah moment. Just needed to vent.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear that, Ready.

Florida, someone's baby has to be on the smaller side of average! & ultrasounds can be very inaccurate. I hope all is well even if baby is on the petite side & that you get some reassurance at your next scan :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks squig :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The RMC thread is quiet but I know any time I have posted questions people are amazing to respond quickly. For me this thread isn't at all upsetting as I know everyone has had struggles to get where they are. Hopefully one day we can all be so lucky. I'm just grateful to have other people out there that understand how I'm feeling and know what I'm going through.


----------



## Tui

Thought I'd pop in to chat :wave: I know some of you already.

I have a 10 month old baby boy and suffered 4 losses before having him. We decided to try for another and I recently had a chemical, which kinda sucked as I hoped I had left all that behind me. Well I'm now 9dpo and had positive tests for the last two days. Obviously concerned, but trying to be positive. You guys know how it goes.

Any other PARL ladies about?


----------



## ttc126

Congrats Tui! I'm currently ttc after a chemical (nov 2015) and three consecutive miscarriages this year. I've had a hysteroscopy and am on luteal phase progesterone support and baby aspirin. This cycle was a bust so I'm waiting to try again next month!
Try to relax...hahaha just kidding I won't tell you stupid stuff we all get sick of hearing after recurrent loss. But I will be thinking of you and praying you've got a sticky one &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tui

Thank you ttc126. Good luck for next cycle. 

Is that what is causing your issues then? A short luteal phase/progesterone deficiency? 

I tried baby aspirin but it made no difference. I had all the tests too and all came back clear, which doesn't/didn't help!


----------



## dan-o

Yes another old face here back for rollercoaster ride #13

Congratulations Tui! 

Hi TTC, can't wait to see your BFP very soon!


----------



## Tui

Hi dan-o, I've seen you about. Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## SweetV

Back here again too with a surprise rainbow!


----------



## Tui

Congratulations! Although I see you are about halfway, lol.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm back as well with my first miracle after 6 recurrent miscarriages. No reason or rhyme behind it Tui. Glad to see new faces and old faces.


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi ladies, I'am new here. Was trying to find a place where i could actually relate.
I had two recurrent miscarriages, first one in October last year and second one in Feb this year.
I'am cautiously pregnant yet again, not sure for how long this pregnancy would last.


----------



## confuzion

Loving all the RMC ladies coming here with rainbows :happydance:, can't wait until I can join as well. 

Dan-o- I feel like I remember you. Did you have a molar pregnancy at some point? I think we may have crossed paths after my molar but I'm not 100% sure.

Babyjourney- welcome and a cautious congrats I hope this one is sticky :hugs:


----------



## Tui

babyjourney89 said:


> Hi ladies, I'am new here. Was trying to find a place where i could actually relate.
> I had two recurrent miscarriages, first one in October last year and second one in Feb this year.
> I'am cautiously pregnant yet again, not sure for how long this pregnancy would last.

Fingers crossed. It's gotta happen sometime :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I am also PARL and hoping this is finally my rainbow. My betas are looking good, now to just wait for that first scan. Congrats ladies!


----------



## dan-o

confuzion said:


> Loving all the RMC ladies coming here with rainbows :happydance:, can't wait until I can join as well.
> 
> Dan-o- I feel like I remember you. Did you have a molar pregnancy at some point? I think we may have crossed paths after my molar but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Babyjourney- welcome and a cautious congrats I hope this one is sticky :hugs:

Hey confuzion!! Yep molar, chemo, many varying miscarriages.
....Also 3 rainbows though! :cloud9:

I see you are about to start ttc again, how exciting!!!


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations on 24 weeks Florida!

Sweet, congratulations on 19 weeks!

Tui - good luck x

TTC - hope you get your BFP soon x

babyjourney - welcome and good luck x

confuzion - good luck with TTC again, how old is Zinny now? x


----------



## floridamomma

Was in a car accident today. The little miss and I are ok, just shaken up. Car isn't too bad but can't drive it for now.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's scary! I'm glad all is ok.


----------



## Tui

Oh no! Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## blueblue

Glad you are both OK Florida, that's really scary x


----------



## dan-o

Well my scan didn't go well, looks like we've stopped at 5w :( 
They said maybe it's too early blah blah blah, but you all know what happens next unfortunately xxx


----------



## floridamomma

Dan-o I'm so sorry love. Love and prayer to you


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Dan-o.

Glad you were ok Florida!


----------



## dan-o

floridamomma said:


> Dan-o I'm so sorry love. Love and prayer to you

Thank Hun. Sorry I somehow forgot to write that I'm glad ur all ok after that, what a nasty shock. :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Sorry dan-o. Big :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi could I join you all please? Cautiously but optimistically 3 weeks 5 days. Have had steady progresssion on my tests since 8dpo. Xx


----------



## floridamomma

Dan-o don't even fret it. Please take care of yourself. :hugs:


Youngmam- of course! Welcome praying this is your sticky little one:hugs:


----------



## Tui

Hi youngmam :wave:


----------



## Tui

Well I am officially late, lol. 

I am 4w1d today. Really drags when you find out at 8dpo! 

Can't get in at the doctor's for betas so meeting my midwife next week. She is incredibly good and books up fast, so despite being earlier than I'm comfortable with I'm signing up. She has been through two of my losses with me though, so she knows the score at least. 

HOWEVER, this is the area of POSITIVE THINKING right! :)


----------



## dan-o

Hi Youngmam :hi: congrats! 

8dpo a great time to find out! I find the earlier the BFP, the stronger the bean (but then I do have a short LP, so mine have to be early lol!)


----------



## Tui

dan-o said:


> Hi Youngmam :hi: congrats!
> 
> 8dpo a great time to find out! I find the earlier the BFP, the stronger the bean (but then I do have a short LP, so mine have to be early lol!)

Funny, with N I didn't find out till the afternoon of 10dpo. I had totally given up that month so it was quite a shock. I hope you are right though.


----------



## youngmamttc

I got this today at only 12dpo. So I got my first positive 4 days ago and already this!? AF isn't due until Monday. I'm totally floored and speechless :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0405.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## newlywedtzh

Happy to see all the new BFPs!!! Sticky dust to all <3 A lot of you are familiar from the RMC thread or maybe this one when I was expecting my daughter 2 + years ago. 

Hit the third tri- feeling ehh, I swear I'm just not good breeding stock haha. I get every symptom in the book while pregnant! Although healthy, BP has been great, no GD, nothing crazy going on just achey and dying from heartburn! (Oh and carrying an extra 30lbs already!) Allllll worth it though...

Received my homebirth kit and set up my full term home visit. The countdown is on! I'm looking forward to the experience (planning a home water birth which is very alternative here in the suburbs of Philadelphia) but definitely apprehensive for the pain! I remember being completely shocked by the intensity of contractions. 

My best friend and I had our daughters about 6 months a part, and we are due only 3 months a part this time around as well! She just found out she is having a boy (I am team yellow). I know this is terrible but there's so much pressure from family who wants a grandson and I think I'm going to be sad to not be the same as my bff it's a girl. I'm trying to keep reminding myself that all that matters is a healthy baby (which of course I believe)


----------



## babyjourney89

I have started spotting guys. So scared right now. :(


----------



## youngmamttc

babyjourney89 said:


> I have started spotting guys. So scared right now. :(

Oh Hun. Remember spotting isn't always the worst case. I had spotting with my daughter in first tri and it was a subchorionic haematomma and she was fine. Sending hugs!


----------



## Tui

babyjourney89 said:


> I have started spotting guys. So scared right now. :(

:hugs: hope everything is ok.


----------



## floridamomma

Baby journey- fx all is well hon

Newly- 31 weeks! Wow. I'm glad you have that option. Dh and I work for a major hospital system and don't have any options other than hospital unless we drop our current coverage.


----------



## youngmamttc

AF stayed away yesterday :happydance: my last 2 losses where chemicals and af arrived right on time with them so it was nice to get a darker BFP yesterday and now I'm officially late!


----------



## babyjourney89

youngmamttc said:


> babyjourney89 said:
> 
> 
> I have started spotting guys. So scared right now. :(
> 
> Oh Hun. Remember spotting isn't always the worst case. I had spotting with my daughter in first tri and it was a subchorionic haematomma and she was fine. Sending hugs!Click to expand...

Well, i've started bleeding. I guess it ends here. I'am completely clueless this time.


----------



## youngmamttc

babyjourney89 said:


> youngmamttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyjourney89 said:
> 
> 
> I have started spotting guys. So scared right now. :(
> 
> Oh Hun. Remember spotting isn't always the worst case. I had spotting with my daughter in first tri and it was a subchorionic haematomma and she was fine. Sending hugs!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, i've started bleeding. I guess it ends here. I'am completely clueless this time.Click to expand...

Oh I'm thinking of you


----------



## blueblue

Babyjourney - thinking of you, I hope it is all ok. I bled with my LO after spotting for a while (after 4 miscarriages) and it was ok, I hope it's ok for you x

Newly - congratulations on 31 weeks x


----------



## blueblue

Youngmam - hope this is a sticky one x


----------



## floridamomma

Baby journey have you rang your dr? Praying for you. I'm so sorry


----------



## Tui

Got my first beta. 18dpo or 4w4d = 1750


----------



## babyjourney89

Thank you everyone for giving me hope but i have lost this one as well.
I contacted my Ob-Gyn and he wants me to get second opinion from MFM. He'll contact him personally and discuss my case.


----------



## blueblue

babyjourney - I'm so sorry, thinking of you x


----------



## blueblue

Tui - that's great for 4 weeks x


----------



## confuzion

I'm sorry to hear it babyjourney. Hope the MFM has some insight for you :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Sorry baby, I was hoping for the best for you.


----------



## youngmamttc

So sorry babyjourney


----------



## floridamomma

Officially hit 3rd tri today. 27 weeks. Never thought id see the day


----------



## SweetV

floridamomma said:


> Officially hit 3rd tri today. 27 weeks. Never thought id see the day

YAY!!!!


----------



## Squig34

That's great, Florida!


----------



## floridamomma

Were you ladies ever really ready for your rainbow? I just feel like some days I dint even truly acknowledge that she's coming. With such short time left I'm starting to panic.


----------



## SweetV

Florida - when my rainbow came last year I wasn't ready at all. I didn't want to actually acknowledge that he was coming home as I was terrified I would be disappointed again. I had some clothes for him and his brothers crib and really that's all we needed at the beginning.


----------



## floridamomma

Sweet :hugs: thanks for that. It's coming so quickly and I just feel like I'm always finding something else to do rather than prep for her


----------



## blueblue

I panicked when I found out she was tiny at a scan at about 34 weeks, I was pretty cautious prepping anyway, but it ground to a halt then and I couldn't think about it x


----------



## floridamomma

Blue- she's already small below 10th percentile due to her arm and leg measurements. Have a feeling we'll eventually be induced


----------



## confuzion

Florida I felt like that too. And I kept putting it off thinking I had a while to go. Then she came early. All she needs is a place to sleep and a source of food and some love. Don't stress it :hugs:.

Am I still welcome here even though I already had my rainbow. Faint BFP today and I'm just so friggin nervous. Is it possible that this could really happen quickly and without issues after my history???


----------



## floridamomma

Confuzion I was literally just wondering if you were pregnant but I hate asking others that! You are more than welcome! Fx for this to be another sticky rainbow :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

confuzion - of course you are welcome! EEK! Congrats!!


----------



## confuzion

Thanks ladies. Can't wait to be past the obsessing over tests stage :wacko:


----------



## blueblue

Florida - thinking of you, LO was on the 0.4th centile at birth so I know how it feels :hugs:

Confuzion - congratulations!


----------



## floridamomma

Blue- :hugs: I'll let you guys know about the update on Monday when we have our next growth scan


----------



## blueblue

Florida - good luck for Monday :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you blue


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi all! 

I had a scan last week which showed no hb at 5+4 but today I went for repeat and found hb at 6+4 :happydance: it's a viable pregnancy


----------



## floridamomma

So glad youngmam!


----------



## SweetV

that's lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## dairymomma

Dipping my toes in to the PARL world tentatively again ladies. Not sure how to feel about this because I ovulated on the side I get BOs from and my lines just showed up this morning at 14dpo (my usual is 11/12dpo so not outrageously late but not exactly thrilling either). Not freaking out yet but I'm expecting my usual first tri bleeding to start within the week and I know that'll likely cue my anxiety.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Good luck dairy. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Tui

Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Good luck dairy! 

Diagnosed preeclampsia today. In l&d overnight for observation.


----------



## Tui

Oh dear! Hope its easy to control florida. Take it easy.


----------



## confuzion

Cautious congratulations dairy wishing you the best of luck


----------



## Squig34

Great news youngmam! 

Congratulations Dairy!

Thinking of you Florida, hope all turns out ok. Please keep us posted as you can :hugs:


----------



## youngmamttc

Hope all is okay Florida. 

As for me I had a scare at the weekend with a small bleed after we bd. My local antenatal was amazing and had me in right away. Everything was great luckily and no bleed in site. Have to fight DH off :haha: it'll be a cold winter for him


----------



## dairymomma

Well that was a quick dip into the PARL pool...:nope:

My tests are either bfn or vv faint this morning.
I'm seeing increasing amounts of pinkish/brown discharge and period cramping has started.
This is loss #11 and my first known chemical.
Think I'm going to buy out the dark chocolate section at the grocery store this morning and curl up in bed with a good book and my kiddos. :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So sorry dairy!


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm so Sorry dairy :(


----------



## Tui

Big hugs dairy :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Quick update as I'm on magnesium and it's doing a number on me. I went to the dr for my gtt, rhogam, growth scan, and appt. bp was high twice (150/100). Then protein if 2+ was found in my urine. I was sent straight to l&d triage for further work up. Liver and kidney levels all look good but protein still in urine so I was admitted. Started on labatelol (beta blocker) to lower bp. It's around 127-137/72-84. A whole lot better. Was given steroids to help develop baby's lung. Thought I was going home today. Given second steroid today and magnesium as a preventative measure to help if baby is early will lower chance of cerebral palsy. The mag is really taking a toll on me. Headaches, vision changes, nausea, exhaustion, the works. For now I'm here until tomorrow. I'm now under the care if high risk ob but they are all residents and it's someone new every 2 hours. The mfm and perinatologist are giving me no guarantees. They said headaches and vision changes plus protein means preeclampsia could be getting getting worse even though liver and kidney are ok. Sort of in limbo. Mag should be finished in 5-6 hours so just keep us in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy I'm so so sorry, your plan of dark chocolate and kiddo's sounds like just the right thing right now. 

Florida - I'm sending all the positive thoughts your way. They are doing everything they can for you and your little girl. I can't wait to read that you are home and doing well tomorrow.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairry:hugs: i agree, take some you time. Will you go to ob so they can document? Maybe they'll talk about adding to your regimen?


----------



## ttc126

Praying florida &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry dairy:hugs:.


----------



## floridamomma

Going home today. Baby put on monitor and showed accelerations within 20 minutes(actually less). I will be able to finish school but I have to monitor my bp and take labetalol 3x daily. I have fiorcet in case my headaches are bad. I am putting myself on bedrest when I'm not at school. We will be delivering by 37 weeks so we just went to only 8 weeks until she gets here. The 24hr urine definitely confirmed preeclampsia so just have to keep myself as unstressed as possible. I must keep an eye on my symptoms but I am praying we hang in there for the last 8 weeks.


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Dairy :hugs:

Florida, hope your LO can hang on another 8 weeks but every extra day is a bonus. At least I guess if they know you have pre-e, they can monitor you & baby closely. Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Take it easy florida. Will keep my fingers crossed baby stays for a lot longer yet.


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-FX that baby girl sticks tight for another 8 weeks and your pre-e symptoms start going away with the treatments you are on. :hugs:

AFM-no I'm not going to the dr unless the m/c doesn't start pretty quick here. My doctor doesn't think pregnancy is 'official' unless/until you have an obviously high hCG (I had an hCG of 36 with my last pg before this one and he didn't think it was enough for a bfp. :dohh:) so even if it's elevated, he won't think anything of it right now. However, if things don't start by next week, I may go in. I'm still getting obvious lines but it's weird because it's only ever on one test out of the 3-4 I'm doing daily and it's never the same brand each day. Like my FRER from the day AF was due is obviously bfp but today's (two days since) is bfn while the Equate blue dye is blazing blue (walmart ran out of 88 cent cheapies so I got the next best thing). :shrug: I don't trust the blue dye though since the FRER, an FRER digi, and my IC are all bfn. I've had some discomfort today though so I'm hoping it starts soon and I can get the next few cycles over with. We're taking two months off on the advice of my naturopath and I decided I didn't want to deal with ttc and all this crap during the holidays so we'll start ttc again after the new year. It'll also give me some time to lose a few more pounds and just chill so I'm not unhappy about taking a break again.


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: dairy. Hoping the break does the trick.


----------



## floridamomma

All the magic of this miracle pregnancy is gone. Anxiety is here with a vegenace. 4 days ago I was just a momma on her way to her 28 week appt. excited I made it to the every 2 week appt time. Now I'm full of anxiety and depressed. I'm not feeling the baby move, trying to keep my bp down, and the next 8 week were flying until all this has happened. I can't go in the nursery as I get palpitations. I am terrified. I don't want to lose her and I have no ob right now. The high risk ob are a bunch of student residents who never agree, my old ob said I'm too high risk. I'm going to see if the ob who cared for me through all my mc will see me as I only switched to because I had to have a pap. I feel so lost and and alone. Plus I'm just not getting my typical movements.


----------



## confuzion

I'm so sorry Florida. I don't even know what to say to try and cheer you up because if it were me I would be feeling the same exact way. I hope your old OB will take you in and provide you with some more reassurance through the next 8 weeks. A group of doctors who don't agree doesn't inspire a lot of confidence. 


Just hang in there and vent here as you need to :hugs:.


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: confusion thank you 
Back in l&d due to no movement. She's moving some on the monitor but I think we are doing a bpp. Bp up of course due to the stress of all that's happening. I'm at a point where I'm about to agree tpvbevinsice at 35 weeks. Not sure what to do. I went to my old ob they said they can't see me. High risk ob said I'm not their patient. So was sent back to l&d. High risk residents walk in and say you are our patient I don't know what to they are talking about. I feel so stuck in limbo.


----------



## ttc126

Florida I'm so sorry. That's extremely stressful. Take deep breaths and pray. Remember the faith that has gotten you this far. Trust your instincts. I'm sorry you are not with doctors you trust or like. Advocate for yourself. Ask as many questions as you need.


----------



## ttc126

Dairy I'm so sorry for your loss. How annoying your doctor doesn't "count" it as a pregnancy....


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-:hugs: I don't even know what to say other than I'm thinking of you and praying so hard that you find a doctor you like and trust and is willing to take you on as a patient. I find it terrible that your old doctor won't see you yet the other dr won't either. You aren't a file with papers in it to be shuffled around. You are a scared pregnant woman with some pretty scary complications who NEEDS care and understanding right now. Not to mention answers. Hope all gets sorted out soon and you can get a plan of action in place.


----------



## SweetV

ARGH Florida I'm frustrated for you. It's very normal to feel less movement after the steroids as it is hard on your body imagine how tough it is on LO. It's the reason I didn't get them in my last pregnancy, I was so overcome with anxiety I couldn't deal with a week of reduced movements unless they were willing to admit me for constant monitoring. 
I can not believe there isn't a high risk doctor that is willing to see you as a regular patient! At the hospitals here there is a high risk doctor associated with the hospital that takes on patients without a doctor when they come into L&D. If the ob that you are seeing is refusing to see you any longer they NEED to refer you to somebody that is. I agree with Dairy - you are not just a number! You are a woman with needs and your mental health depends on it. 
Every day little one stays put is good news. You got this mama.


----------



## Tui

So far so good. Measuring 8w.
 



Attached Files:







1479433309903.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## floridamomma

Admitted again due to bp even though I told them I was stressed attempting to find a dr. They are probably going to go up on my labetalol. Liver enzymes are up they say. Just aggravated. I'm a nurse and I feel like people are playing with me. I'm hoping to be induced by 35-36 weeks because this is becoming dangerous. I have an apptvboe, the drcatvthe hospital had to make it herself because the staff is that bad.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - I'm so sorry :hugs: , hope you are cuddled up with your little ones and lots of chocolate

Florida - hoping you find a doctor soon, it's so stressful for you. Sorry they are so useless! Hoping LO is able to stay in as long as safely possible for her :hugs:

Tui - congratulations on 8 weeks


----------



## newlywedtzh

oh geez Florida! I'm so sorry! Please push to be put under someone's direct care- that is just ridiculous!!!! Can you just leave and go to another (better) hospital?!?! Worst case is you are just put on hospital bedrest which I know doesnt sound the best but I know Hope had to do that with her rainbow. Constant monitoring may offer you peace of mind. Prayers and positive thoughts being sent your way. And take solace that WORST WORST case scenario- you are passed viability. HUgs


----------



## nessaw

Dairy-Am sorry for your loss.x 

Tui-congrats on 8 weeks.

Florida-thinking of you and hoping you find a doctor soon. Take care. Xx


----------



## floridamomma

I'm now a patient with the high risk clinic. 16 residents under a mfm. Went home Saturday and had first follow up appt today. Bp 146/88 in office and he was trying to send me back to hospital. I wouldn't mind if they weren't always just trying to bump up my meds. No one knows you because there are 16 of them. Right now I'm scheduled for induction at 37 weeks but at the rate we are going I don't see me pregnant past 32-35 weeks. And the resident is saying our baby possibly has downs due to short femur even though our previous ob said her femurs are short but ok due to our size. I feel so deflated. We are just still so early yet. I dont want to be the cause of her having lasting issues.


----------



## SweetV

Florida - I'm glad you are finally under somebody's care. When in doubt demand to see the mfm. I saw a resident today and I know how disconcerting it can be. I agree with your previous ob regarding the femur. It's normal for certain area's to be smaller especially since you are small. I'm sorry they scared you, really not nice of them at all! I'm in the same boat, scheduled for induction at 37 weeks but they have told me to be prepared for 34-35 if need be. You have had the steroids and my last little guy was born at 36 weeks with no steroids and is perfect so your little girl is in a good place (although hopefully she chooses to stay put until term!)


----------



## floridamomma

:hugs: thanks sweet. Every time I go I need a day or two to detox their negative energies. I'll start to be monitored more closesly at 32 weeks so just 2 weeks. The attending I saw n hospital said they want 37 weeks but after 34 we are fair game. Crazy to think she could be here by Christmas.


----------



## SweetV

Even 34 weeks is a great gestation, it's obviously not ideal but most require very little extra care at that point. Are you comfortable with the plan the doctor has come up with?


----------



## floridamomma

I am. Knowing there is a plan feel so better but I am on my way to pick up a script for labs as those should be weekly even now. I'm nervous about having a preemie as my older 3 were all 38 at least and still on the smaller side. But I trust that we'll be ok.


----------



## youngmamttc

What a nervous time this must be for you Florida. I really hope your little girl stays put until full term but preemies do very well these day and having had steroid shots is a great help to baby.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks youngmam I am feeling better as we getting further along.


----------



## blueblue

Florida - glad you have a new doctor, sorry they are scaring you. LO had small femurs on my scans and she was OK, the sonographer was a bit concerned she was on the lower centiles at 34 weeks but tracked the growth over the 13, 18 and 34 weeks scans to check it was consistent (it was). She was 5lb 0oz at 37w5d. Hope she is able to stay in for as long as possible, 34 weeks is still a good gestation x

Sweet - hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks all for the support. Hopefully, after a few months break here (I'm doing some stuff on the recommendation of my ND and it's not so good to get pg while I'm doing it so we're taking a breather.) I'll be back with a sticky bfp.

Florida-glad they finally got you in with a doctor but sorry it's still a headache. And try to remember that ultrasounds are an inexact science. My sis was told her first DS was almost certain to have Down's based on femur length and eye spacing on her 20 week ultrasound and she needed to have a more detailed ultrasound done as a result. Turned out to be nothing. Her son is a perfectly healthy 8 year old now.


----------



## lolala

Hi, I'm excited/terrified/impatient/a mess! About joining you guys! I'm 7w 4d based on an early 6 week scan. Under Dr Shahata (anyone else?) I had 4 miscarriages before my DS (nearly 3 now) and another miscarriage following. Each day is like a marathon of emotions! Have another scan booked for Monday - fingers crossed all still looking okay. Hope to get to know you all on our journey x


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks blue. My old ob said they think she was just small as well. I'm praying she'll hang in there. Only 48 days to go. 

Dairy thank you. Hope you're doing ok and hoping this break does the trick.


----------



## blueblue

Lolala - welcome, hope this pregnancy is a sticky one. A few of the ladies on here before have been under Mr Shehata. Good luck for Monday.

Florida - :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Hi Lola! Welcome and congrats. I'm in the states but I have heard lots of good things about Shehata. Hoping this is your sticky rainbow


----------



## lolala

Scan went well today, everything just seems so far away though - can't relax at all x


----------



## floridamomma

Lola after 6 early first tri mc I am 30+4 today and I still don't relax lol. It's more real but still.


----------



## floridamomma

Had my 30 week follow up today with high risk on and mfm. Bp was around 140s/90, labs are looking pretty good. Still really tired from taking the beta blockers. Will have level 2 us later today. Next week is my last slow week of appts. I will begin my nst and bpp. Will get my plan next week and labs biweekly. For now we've bought ourselves more time in utero. Very grateful. Hoping to make it another 46 days. They are refusing to schedule my induction at 37 weeks. The mfm said it's too soon, we don't know that you'll make it to that point. My grounds for induction are: 
1. Baby starts to decline on nst, shows signs of not tolerating in utero environment, or signs of iugr. 
2. Uncontrolled bp(either over 160/105 that won't decrease, or constant high bp like I have been having)
3. Labs that show sudden drop/signs of organ failure. 

So I'm just coasting. I get frustrated with people because they don't get that I'm literally walking a tightrope trying to juggle giving the baby time to develop as much as she can(37 weeks at the most) without essentially killing me. There are days I feel so down like I failed. I finally stay pregnant and my body is having an immune response to the placenta. My heart is broken because I don't think I'll try again as I feel so traumatized over what we are enduring as well as every time I go to the ob I have to be packed and ready to be admitted/induced. I'm still grateful but it's hard.


----------



## lolala

Hey Florida,
I know I don't know your journey but sounds like you are having a really shit time. It's not fair is it after everything you've been through it's like an extra slap in the face. No one who hasn't struggled 'gets it'. I don't have anything useful to say to help other than it's crap, just put one foot in front of the other until you reach the other side &#55357;&#56856; xx


----------



## floridamomma

In l&d. Went for level 2 us baby was not moving. Had a nst and she did move quite a bit but no accelerations. I'm starting to worry. She is down to the 10th percentile and her amniotic fluid is low. Not sure if they are classifying this as iugr. I am 30+4, she is measuring a little smaller, and honestly am wanting them to push a csection. Is that wise? Her growth is slowing down, she wasn't moving, it's like our bodies are competing and she's not winning. I'm afraid she won't make it much longer. But I also don't want her to have lasting neurological or physical damage. She's about 2.7lbs estimated on us. Any advice? Should I push for Csection? I know a few ladies have dealt with iugr.


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you Lola :hugs: I appreciate your support


----------



## dairymomma

I am no help with the IUGR, florida, but I did want to let you know I'm thinking of you and praying things even out soon. You are right in that you are walking a tightrope between keeping her incubating as long as possible and balancing your own health. But I have found a mother's instinct shouldn't be discounted and I would say do what yours is saying to do. :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

Oh Florida! My little guy was a late term IUGR baby but wasn't diagnosed until induction so I don't have a lot of input in that respect. Why c-section over induction? Do you feel it would be less stressful to her? Are you still being monitored? How is she doing? How are you doing? Massive huge hugs to you Mama.


----------



## newlywedtzh

FLorida- Hugs- how stressful. I agree that a mother's intuition shouldn't be discounted. Try to clear your mind as much as you can, and sit down with your MFM and talk about all of the options and make a decision together. Preemies have a great chance for a normal healthy life these days.


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks ladies :hugs:
For now what I do know is: 
1. my bp is maintaining well
2. Baby got an 8/8 on bpp(though she still barely moved and breathing was unable to be seen via diaphragm)
3. Strips show she's reactive but not like she should be at this stage and it's a decline from before
Not sure where we'll go from here. Getting sporadic movement but the saddest thing in the world is seeing her via us barely doing anything. Fluid is 10.3 today.


----------



## Hope39

newlywedtzh said:


> oh geez Florida! I'm so sorry! Please push to be put under someone's direct care- that is just ridiculous!!!! Can you just leave and go to another (better) hospital?!?! Worst case is you are just put on hospital bedrest which I know doesnt sound the best but I know Hope had to do that with her rainbow. Constant monitoring may offer you peace of mind. Prayers and positive thoughts being sent your way. And take solace that WORST WORST case scenario- ou are passed viability. HUgs

Well remembered Newly, I spent 9.5 weeks in hospital and it was the best thing I ever did. I got looked after, no cooking, no cleaning and totally relaxed , and I had daily ctg's xx


----------



## Hope39

lolala said:


> Hi, I'm excited/terrified/impatient/a mess! About joining you guys! I'm 7w 4d based on an early 6 week scan. Under Dr Shahata (anyone else?) I had 4 miscarriages before my DS (nearly 3 now) and another miscarriage following. Each day is like a marathon of emotions! Have another scan booked for Monday - fingers crossed all still looking okay. Hope to get to know you all on our journey x

I've had two boys under mr Shehata, one is in heaven but the other is now 15 months old . I'm also a Midlands girl,where abouts are you?


----------



## floridamomma

We are home. They won't keep me as they say they can't do anymore there than at home. We have another bpp and nst Friday's and twice weekly from here on out. Baby girl is more active today. I was quite sick yesterday and hadn't eaten and stillborn hadn't before my bpp this probing. Hoping and praying that was the culprit.


----------



## SweetV

Glad to hear you are home!


----------



## blueblue

Florida, glad you are home. I'm sorry it's such a stressful time. Pick the delivery you feel is best for you. If you feel you would prefer a c-section, go for that. Can you get bed rest like Hope and Newly have suggested? :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

I am on bed rest at home only up to use bathroom and go to see ob. They will not admit unless I show signs of severe preeclampsia which I am grateful not to have. She seems to be back to he normal self today after I've gotten home


----------



## dairymomma

Glad to see a better update, Florida. FX things stay this way from now on.


----------



## blueblue

Glad she is back to her normal self, keep resting lots :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

I am a rainbow mom. I can't explain my feelings but she is here, 8 weeks early, but healthy. I'm in magnesium so I haven't held nor seen her since births


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Florida! What a roller coaster ride you have been on.


----------



## confuzion

OMG Florida this news took me off guard. I'm sorry things didn't happen the way you planned but how wonderful to hear that she is here and healthy. Congrats mama! I hope you recover well enough to be able to see her very soon.


----------



## Tui

Congratulations hun. Hope you are both doing ok.


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations on your rainbow, Florida. I'm so glad she is here now and doing well. Hope you get to hold her soon x


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Florida &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations Florida. X


----------



## dairymomma

Oh wow, Florida! Congrats and hope you get to see that little darling soon.


----------



## SweetV

CONGRATS! I hope she is well and your recovery is swift.


----------



## floridamomma

Home and no longer on all the meds so I'm much more wth it. Our little one is ib the nicu for the next few weeks but according to then rises and doctors she isxdonig well and shoudltn nevthere long. She was really tiny 2.7lbs and the nurses said she was going to stay pretty small due to the preeclampsia so it was good to have bee induced. Will update birth story another time. For now getting settled and putting my feet up as the swelling is back.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1573.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## SweetV

I'm glad to hear you're home and resting. Hopefully she will be with you there soon enough. I love to hear that the medical team thinks she is doing well. I'm so happy for you even though I know this wasn't exactly the plan.


----------



## hopeful23456

Congrats Florida!


----------



## floridamomma

Thank you sweet. She is doing so well just a tiny little thing. She is going to start eating soon so she should be home sooner than later. 

Thank you hope.


----------



## blueblue

Glad she is doing well and hope she can come home soon. Hope you are feeling OK and getting lots of rest. She's a little darling, congratulations, I'm so glad she's OK x


----------



## youngmamttc

Oh congrats Florida! She's beautiful. What a perfectly tiny little rainbow!


----------



## SweetV

How are you doing Florida? How is princess?


----------



## floridamomma

Was readmitted to hospital because bp was uncontrolled. It's much better on a med change the pulse is now about 120. Battling anxiety and probably a little depression too. It's been a rough month. Zuri seems to be doing really well though today she's had an off day. She's growing well and a steady weight. She is the sweetest little love. It's hard being at the nicu and trying to get back to our kids. Plus being in and out of the hospital he kids get worried. My poor babies. Bp looking much betterso can't wait until this is all over.


----------



## SweetV

Oh Florida! In a few weeks this will all seem a dream I hope. Glad to hear she is putting on weight and doing well. I know it can't be easy trying to juggle kids, baby and your health.


----------



## confuzion

Sounds like a stressful time Florida :hugs:, thinking of you and your little Zuri. I'm so glad to hear she's doing well. Hope her mama is in tip top shape soon.


----------



## newlywedtzh

Florida- Congrats! Things will start to settle down soon hang in there. Glad she is here safely <3

I also had my 2nd rainbow baby! Bp was getting high and i had itching all over. So after a stressful few days of worrying about possible choleastasis my Midwives thought it would be better to try and naturally induce early. I was not ready! Thought I had at least a few more weeks as my DD came at 40+5.Well apparently my body was ready. After a membrane sweep at 38 weeks and 3 days and some homeopathic herbs I went into labor. It was fast and intense, the midwives almost didn't make it to my house. Somewhat scary. She is healthy at 6lbs 2oz. A very easy baby!

Started to have severe anxiety at about 3 days post partum. Probably a little PTSD from the birth and the stress of the end of the pregnancy. Very scary week! But took action fast and started medicine (for the first time in my life!). Starting to get my bearings and feel more like myself at day 7 pp. What a whirlwind but my family feels complete and we are smitten with our little angel:) A house full of my girls my poor DH!

Josephine Eileen <3 12/12/16
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6307.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats newly!!! She's a beauty. I'm glad you did what was right for you and got some help to stay ahead of the PTSD. I was experiencing it pretty badly after everything that happened with the preeclampsia. I wasn't sleeping at all. But it's getting better as I do. 

Quick update: baby Zuri is doing well in the nicu. It's been a wild ride and she's almost 2 weeks. Gaining lots of weight and doing well. I have been readmitted to deal with my lingering pre-e issues, but prayerful things are looking up.


----------



## SweetV

Wow Newly congrats! She is beautiful and what a beautiful name to match. I had PPD after the birth of my first and admitting and starting medication was the best thing to do. I hope you start to feel more yourself as you settle into your new normal. 

Florida so happy to hear a good update. I hope the blood pressure issues settle down for you soon. 

AFM - appointment yesterday went well. Have officially given my notice at work to be off the first week of February or down to three shifts and off Feb 19th as induction is scheduled February 26th. Less than 10 weeks to go. Started reorganizing baby clothes and now just need the crib but will have to wait until after the holidays as the house has exploded and will have the kids home for 2 weeks to make more of a mess.


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats Newly! She's a dolly. 

Hope your bp issues settle down soon, Florida. I am still convinced I had pre-e with LO but my dr said I didn't based solely on the fact that it was my 3rd full term pg and it's usually a first time mom issue. :wacko: (Never mind my elevated bp, the 15lb of water weight I put on in 5 weeks, the protein in my urine, and the fact that my feet were so swollen I couldn't even wear flipflops...) It took over a month after LO was born for the swelling in my feet to go down. FX it's not that long for you.


----------



## blueblue

Florida - glad Zuri is doing well, sorry to hear you have been re-admitted but hope you are feeling better soon. Glad the PTSD is getting better. I didn't sleep after Ellie was born, I think it may have been that, I kept waking up feeling like I couldn't breathe, then remembered I'd had a tube in my throat from the general anesthetic and it must have been that x

Newly - congratulations! She's beautiful! Glad it was an easy and quick birth after a stressful start. Hope everything continues to get better with the PTSD. Bless your husband for being outnumbered by beautiful girls! x

Sweet - glad your appointment went well, not long to go now! x

Have a wonderful Christmas ladies x


----------



## nessaw

Congrats newly.x


----------



## confuzion

Congrats newly! Glad you got help for your anxiety. 

Florida hope all is well. I keep checking in for more updates. 

Sweet - wow third tri already! Glad to hear all is well. 10 weeks will fly! 

AFM, my first appointment will FINALLY be upcoming Wednesday. I have never waited so long for an ultrasound. Time has been dragging.


----------



## confuzion

Was getting excited that wait until my appointment was almost over but it's looking like I'm not going to make it to my appointment and that loss #5 is upon me. 

Had brown spotting for a little while today. Which was then followed by red when I wiped. Then nickel sized clot. I'm pretty upset and just feeling like things are never going to be easy for me.

Will call the center tomorrow see if they will see me earlier or refer me for an ultrasound if I don't start cramping and full on bleeding by then.


----------



## ttc126

Oh my gosh. Confuzion I'm so very sorry. Not fair after all you've been through.


----------



## SweetV

Confuzion I'm so sorry. fx it is nothing to be concerned about. I had first tri bleeding at 10 weeks with my rainbow and it was a sch resolving itself which was terrifying. Are you still bleeding or has it stopped? I hope they get you in quickly for a scan either way.


----------



## Sweetkat

Faint positive after one DD and 3 MCs. We had all the testing done - DH has 49% DNA sperm fragmentation, I have slightly elevated NK cells and a possible septum (although as last 2 losses were chromosomal this could only have been a contributory factor).

Fingers crossed 4th time lucky! (Weirdly I get pregnant first or second month every time!!!)

We took a 6 month break hoping fragmentation would improve (which it didn't) and while waiting for fragmentation results (which incidentally were done the day before conception) decided to risk it and try. And lo and behold - pls keep fingers crossed for me!


----------



## youngmamttc

Congrats newly! 

Confuzion I had spotting at 7 weeks this time around and also have been back in today with bright red spotting at 13+3. They can't find no reason so hopefully it's nothing for you too! X


----------



## confuzion

Congrats sweetkat! Hope this is your rainbow. 

Thanks sweet and youngmam. They were able to get me in for an ultrasound this morning and I was surprised and relieved to see a little wiggly baby with a heartbeat! It's a shock honestly with my history I really believed it was another loss and did a lot of mourning yesterday.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Florida! Glad to read that little Zuri is doing well after her early arrival & hope you're fully recovered very soon.

Congratulations Newly! Beautiful girl :)

Sweet, hopefully the time won't be long going in!

Glad all was well, Confuzion & youngmam. 

FX for you Sweetkat!


----------



## SweetV

Confuzion that is great news! Did they find the cause of the bleed? Hopefully it was a one off and on your way to the next rainbow

Congrats sweetkat!


----------



## ttc126

C!!!! Yay for good news!

SweetKat! Yay!!!!!! Hope this is it for you &#10084;


----------



## Tui

Just an update for anyone interested. 13 weeks and all is well so far.
 



Attached Files:







1482351667721.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nessaw

Lovely pic tui!x
great news confuzion.x
congrats sweetkat.x
have a lovely xmas everyone.x


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you for your wishes everyone! Last time I made it to 10 weeks 2 days, and today am 4 weeks exactly, so have a long wait ahead :(

We were considering IVF with PGD but the Dr said that as I was getting pregnant easily we might as well try naturally rather than go through IVf as the live birth rate after same number of tries with MCs and IVF was higher naturally.

Fx for healthy babies in 2017 :)


----------



## blueblue

Confuzion and YoungMam - glad everything is OK. I bled/spotted from 4 to 6 weeks with my rainbow and it was OK. They never did find the cause x

SweetKat - hope everything goes well this time x

Tui - lovely picture, congratulations!


----------



## youngmamttc

I announced today on Facebook. I wasn't going to at all out of fear. I was going to keep it just to me and DH until people started guessing but we've decided mutually that we want this baby to be loved and celebrated and known about no matter what :cloud9: This was our announcement
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0201.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Squig34

Fab, youngmam &#128513;


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy- same here. She was #4 and they were floored as it typically is seen in first pregnancy. Plus I had severe not mild as they told me. 

Blue- I'm going to possibly get something. I keep trying to beat the anxiety and it's but other people's stories set me off plus all the machines. I cause theyvdixtated my fate for so long. Were you able to come off of them? 

confuzion- glad to see you saw bubs! I know it's hard days ahead emotionally with the history we all share. Praying your lo is in for the long haul. 

Tui- congrats hon!!!

Sweetkat- I was on the other thread with you as well. Congrats on your bfp!!! Praying this is yours sticky bean. 

Young mama- I'm glad you decided to share. It can be scary and we want to guard our hearts but I found sharing took some pressure from me. 

Afm- body is still adjusting. Took a social media break starting yesterday. I joined a preeclampsia support group but at times it flashes me back to my own situation and that's hard to deal with. As well as health wise I'm still recovering and the ines who are like 1 week later I'm all better ischard because I already struggled for an entire month with the preeclampsia before Zuri arrived. Add to that she's in the nicu and doing well, but she is having occasional low heart rates and gadcto be put in vapotherm to help her breathe some and my little heart is struggling to cope. It hard because she was born just before the holidays so my therapist isn't available like normal and I have to see a cardiologist who can't see me until after the first of the year. I am trying to avoid going in meds but I'm having a struggle and I already take 2 meds to help my bp and pulse right now. I'm very grateful for our struggle as I've grown but it's hard after all we've been through to be experiencing this. I'm pretty much still on bedrest and am never alone.


----------



## confuzion

SweetV said:


> Confuzion that is great news! Did they find the cause of the bleed? Hopefully it was a one off and on your way to the next rainbow

It wasn't a full diagnostic ultrasound so midwife said she's not looking for any source of bleeding or anything just wanted to confirm it was a viable pregnancy. They will probably refer me for a more thorough ultrasound with a different place. I haven't had any more bleeding so I'm feeling optimistic. 



youngmamttc said:


> I announced today on Facebook. I wasn't going to at all out of fear. I was going to keep it just to me and DH until people started guessing but we've decided mutually that we want this baby to be loved and celebrated and known about no matter what :cloud9: This was our announcement

Lovely! 

Already commented on your journal but just want to give more hugs Florida :hugs:


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations on your announcement, youngmam x

Florida, sorry you are having such a tough time. I hope the social media break helps, I remember reading ages ago that going over traumatic events straight away can actually make PTSD worse (possibly because it consolidates it into memory). For me, I think that is true and have found quiet time helps, but I realise it's hard to come by (I had a friend who wanted me to talk about my miscarriages, it was a few in when I was finding it hard to talk about and actually found it pretty traumatic to go over it when it wasn't what I needed to heal). I hope you can get some quiet time to heal soon. Hope Zuri's breathing issues improve very soon. The feeling of not being able to breathe upon night wakings went away after a couple of weeks, it really helped when I understood why it was happening (because of the tube). The anxiety got better but didn't go completely, I think it was because I never got help for it. I worry about LO so much still, and I'm still not sleeping great and have a night waking every night x


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. I got a Bfp yesterday-unexpectedly! My cycles have been all over the place with sore bbs most of the time so just ignored it! Have done an acutest which I've never used before and got strong lines. Going to double check with a cb digi later. If it's there should be 4+6. Feeling remarkably calm. Left a msg on the Rmc consultant phone but won't hear anything til tues at the earliest due to bank holiday. Picked up baby aspirin today. Fingers crossed.x
eta positive on digi-2-3 weeks


----------



## floridamomma

Confuzion praying all is well with you and the lo. Early days are worrisome but seeing your bub is a really good thingxx

Blue- it's helping. I checked in to one of my support groups and immediately got overwhelmed by others stories. I think talking about it too much wasn't good. Zuri is off any breathing assistance but he respirations are a little fast occasionally. She's only 35 weeks gestation and was small so she's doing well. I started waking up at 2:30 am again. I'm being weaned down off some of my meds but I am still battling anxiety. Have an appt Tuesday with therapist and it's much needed. How you're doing well blue. I know our journeys make this whole process harder. 

Nessaw- congrats honxx


----------



## blueblue

Florida - hope your appointment on Tuesday helps, glad you are finding things to help you. I'm so glad Zuri is doing well. You're right, the journey does make it harder, I never thought it would once I got my rainbow, but it does. Hope the night waking stops x

Nessaw - congratulations!


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I got a BFP on the 30/12/16, and am quite honestly bricking it. I had an ectopic in 2012, and two back to back MMC in Oct 2015 and Feb 2016 resulting in DC's, the last of which was incredibly traumatic.

I need to phone my GP to book an early scan due to the previous ectopic, but I am absolutely terrified that there wont be a heartbeat again. This is my 5th pregnancy, and I've only had one successful one. I appear calm on the outside because I am trying to keep it together for my family, insideI am a nervous wreck :cry:


----------



## SweetV

Florida - I hope over time that talking about your experience will bring a sense of comfort that it is all behind you. How is little Zuri doing? 

Confuzion - how are you doing? Still feeling optimistic hopefully! Do you know when your next scan will be?

Blue - it's odd that the feeling of anxiety never goes away isn't it? Everybody says with PARL that once the baby is here you will feel better but I still have night wakings too.

Congrats Neesaw!

Congrats Vicki - be careful trying to keep it all together. I snapped a few times with my rainbow as I was trying to keep calm on the outside and this time I'm letting my family know what my limits are and I am much, much happier. Good luck on the scan.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats and good luck vicki.x

I had an appt with the Rmc consultant today. Been prescribed heparin (sp?) Injections instead of baby aspirin and progesterone again. Beta yesterday was 2471. Scan today showed gestational sax and yolk sac measuring 4-5 weeks plus what could be a second yolk sac. She couldn't see an embryo yet. Was very calm til then. The sonographer couldn't be sure and the consultant thinks if she's unsure then it's unlikely. After what we went through losing our twins 3 years ago I don't think I can deal with a twin pg. I know I should be grateful for what I've got but at the moment I can't. Appt in 2 weeks for another scan.


----------



## confuzion

Vicki - congrats and you're totally in good company here with the barely holding it together. I hope you will see a healthy baby with a heartbeat and that this will be your rainbow <3

Florida - thinking of you hope to hear back soon 

Nessaw - congrats and :hugs:, your fears are totally understandable. Hope your next scan makes you feel a little better. 

Sweet - had an appointment last Wednesday with a more official ultrasound. Baby looked good. Was measuring 10w5d at 10w1d by LMP and was SUPER active. Had my panorama blood test done and anxiously awaiting the results. Just want a healthy low risk baby but will be nice to know boy or girl! How are you feeling? 30 weeks already! You're getting so close.


----------



## SweetV

neesaw - do twins run in your families? DH's mom was a twin, his dad had twin brothers and they thought he was a twin so I've been terrified of twin pregnancies for all of mine. My MFM has done a study on heparin and its role in preventing rmc. Hopefully your appointment in 2 weeks shows a healthy singleton pregnancy for you!

confuzion - that's amazing! I haven't had the panorama test done, do the results take a long time? I had to wait until 15 weeks to find out the sex and when they said girl I almost fell off the bed (I've had 3 boys and fully expected another). I'm tired and I've never worked this far into a pregnancy before so I'm actually counting down the days until my maternity leave. Induction is booked for the 26th of February and it's creeping up fast!


----------



## confuzion

The results should take 7-10 days (calendar days I believe), today was day 7 so hopefully any day now. Monday next week at the latest I think! 

That's awesome that you got a girl after your boys. She will be ADORED by her big brothers <3. Hang in there with work. I can imagine it's harder and harder as you get farther along. Third trimester is tough work in and of itself.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Thank you for all of your lovely comments ladies, and massive congratulations to all of you too!

I got a lot of things off of my chest yesterday when my best friend came to see me, and my OH is just as worried as I am, although he's being positive for my sake bless him.

I've had a heap of symptoms this time around, whereas with my last two pregnancies that resulted in MMC, I barely had anything but mild morning sickness. 

I haven't actually been sick yet, which strangely makes me worry lol. In my only successful pregnancy, I have severe HG, so that pregnancy is the only thing I have to compare to. I know it's silly because every pregnancy is different, but every time I was admitted to hospital for fluids, the registrar's kept telling me that it was a sign of a strong pregnancy, so obviously I have those wonderful pearls of wisdom swirling around in my head too :dohh:


----------



## floridamomma

Vickie and neesaw congrats. I know early days are worrisome. Be gentle with yourself and honest with others. They will understand. 

Confuzion- I had that exact test and was so anxious to get it back. Did you have a gender preference? 

Sweet- so glad to see you chugging along. Not long now. 

Afm- will make this short and sweet. Diagnosed with a blood clot(pulmonary embolism) in lung Monday. Walked around 2-3 days with chest pain and just kept going. They say it was provoked from pregnancy do I have to take thinners for s xouple months but should make a full recovery.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Nessaw! Do you have a blood clotting disorder that you'very been prescribedthe heparin? I can't remember from your last rainbow.

Congratulations too Vicki - hope you have a very positive first scan. I know people saw that about MS but it's not true. Please try not to dwell :hugs:

Florida - glad Zuri is doing well & sending lots of well wishes for your recovery - how scary!

SweetV, not really too long to go now then - hope time is speedy for you!


----------



## nessaw

SweetV my understanding is identical twins are the ones that don't run in families. However my brother dies have identical twins girls and I had my prev pg with identical twin boys. If it is twins they are identical as there was only one sac. It's the risk of losing them again to twin to twin transfusion that's stressing me as opposed to the idea of having twins.
squig no I don't. With my rainbow pg I had baby aspirin and progesterone but saw the registrar on my first appt. This time I saw the consultant who said these injections. I asked him why for this time and he said if he had seen me first last time he would've prescribed them. He kept saying about increasing blood flow to the baby/ies. 
Am just trying not to think about it at the mo. There's nothing we can do so no point worrying. Thanks guys.x


----------



## Tui

Florida - how scary! Glad they caught it and you will be ok.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

I think we've lost this little bean too. I've been bleeding brown blood lightly since yesterday, and I have horrible cramps too. I know they say that brown blood is old blood and not to worry, but I had bleeding with my ectopic and my last MMC that started off brown, so in my personal experience it's not looking hopeful. I phoned my GP yesterday but couldn't get an appointment until the bloody 19th, so I've got to phone back this morning and ask for a triage call back. I feel so lost and numb right now :cry:


----------



## Tui

Sorry to hear that vicki. I'll hope for the best for you. Really sucks when they make you wait for an appointment. They just don't get it. :hugs:


----------



## floridamomma

Sending you prayers and love Vicki. I switched from the ob I love because of this. I would get pregnant and even with my history the appts booked out so far it was nerve wrecking. Hoping And praying for the best little bean :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear that Vicki. We're you able to get in today?


----------



## SweetV

Vicki I'm so sorry you are in limbo. I hope you get in sooner for some answers.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Thanks ladies, still no appointment today. My other half has an appointment at our local hospital tomorrow morning, so I might just go to a&e. I am having pain from the side of my previous ectopic, I didn't have my tube removed during the op they just cut the embryo out, but I don't know if the pain is just from scar tissue as I alway get pain there now. 

The bleeding is a lot heavier now and I'm passing clots. :(


----------



## Vicki_Cream

Just a quick update; I sadly passed the sac yesterday, and now the bleeding and cramps have eased up considerably.

The only positive that can come out of this nightmare is that now I've had 3 back to back losses, my GP will now start to do tests to see if there are any problems causing my losses. 

Best of luck to you all in your pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

So sorry Vicki. I hope the RM testing helps identify a cause :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

So sorry vicki. Take care of yourself.x


----------



## blueblue

Vicki - so sorry for your loss. I hope the RM testing gives you some answers x

Florida - hope you are ok, glad the hospital spotted it x


----------



## nessaw

Twins confirmed today. Saw both heartbeats. Looking like mcma twins which have a higher risk of twin to twin transfusion than our previous set of mcda. I was convinced from the weekend onwards that the pg was over due to similarities with my 3rd mc. So was very surprised to see one never mind 2. We'll have to go with the flow!


----------



## Tui

Awwww twins, how lovely! I will keep everything crossed for you.


----------



## Squig34

I hope this twin pregnancy has a much happier outcome for you nessaw. What is mcma & mcda?


----------



## nessaw

Forgive spellings. Mono chrionic mono amniotic (I think) one placenta one sac. Mono chrionic di amniotic-one placenta 2 sacs. Depends what day the egg splits. Twin to twin transfusion happens when one identical twin gets more of the placenta so more fluid etc and the other gets less. At present they couldn't see a septum meaning just 1 sac. Higher risk but not sure why-presume because also sharing a sac.


----------



## dairymomma

Not sure how I feel about tippytoeing back into this thread. 

I got a very shocking bfp (on a CB digi with evening pee and only a 1-2 hour hold no less :shock:) last night and it was confirmed with another digi, an FRER (the old school kind), and a blue dye cheapie this morning. Just waiting on my beta numbers but it's pretty official I would say when you get digi to turn bfp like that.

Intermittent and very mild symptoms so far but I'm only about 14-15dpo and I normally have low rising hCG levels so my symptoms never get very strong anyway. But I'm cramping and that scares me. I know it can be normal but it's not really MY normal and that's what's scaring me. It's not painful cramps and it more pressure than pain right now but I'm nervous and anxious and terrified of the coming days. (I'm so nervous about this pg, I can't even think of making it to 5 weeks much less 9 months...)


----------



## Tui

Cautious congratulations dairy :)


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats again dairy. With our little rainbow girl I had a completely different pregnancy than I ever experienced before.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. Feeling a bit more confident today even though my symptoms are gone almost totally because 1. no cramping as yet and 2. my tests have obvious progression even though it's only been one day. Whew. I know it's not a foolproof thing to use hpts to track hcg rises, but for me, it's a visual reminder that even though I'm not FEELING pregnant, my body really is doing something towards growing another rainbow. Also, my beta came back at 54 so not as high as I was hoping for (I wanted something over 100) but it's higher than I usually see at that point. I also got my progesterone level back and it's 13.4 which is almost astronomically high for me. I did start my progesterone last night but now I'm wondering if I really need it since I'm starting out with 'normal' levels. :shrug: On one hand, I like knowing I'm on it 'just in case' but on the other hand, if it's not necessary should I be taking it? Question I'll have to ask the doctor I guess.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy I took it and my progesterone was really good. The dr said it wouldn't hurr


----------



## dairymomma

I know it won't hurt but I hate the side effects. It makes me SO drowsy after I take it and my symptoms tend to go away once I start it. With LO, I found it made me super anxious too. :shrug: But I am probably going to continue with it though I may just stick with one a day for a few days and see if easing my way up to the full dosage by Sunday will allow my body to adjust to it. Maybe?


----------



## nessaw

Congrats dairy.x


----------



## SweetV

I hope the higher risk is not an issue for you neesaw. Congrats on the twins!!

How lovely Dairy! I hope this is your rainbow. I took progesterone as my fertility specialist wanted to see it over 25. 

afm - Saw the mfm on Tuesday and everything looked fantastic. They said to come back in 2 weeks even though they initially said I would be scanned weekly at this point. Unfortunately I took a horrible fall on the ice on the way home while holding my 15 month old. I'm badly bruised but I went to the nearest L&D and had baby monitored and all looked well except they said my amniotic fluid levels looked a little low. When I lost my little boy in 2014 it was also after a fall on the ice and it was almost on the same day that he was born which left me shattered and in tears for the evening. She is moving lots and hopefully stays put for another few weeks. I have a call into the MFM but nobody has got back to me as of yet.


----------



## Tui

How scary! Glad they monitored you for reassurance. Take it easy and big :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

SweetV-FX that baby girl stays put for a few more weeks and this was just a literal bump in the road.

AFM-the anxiety is hitting big time. I'm feeling alot of discomfort but so far nothing is really 'crampy' I guess. It's more pressure and feeling uncomfortable and I know this can be totally normal. (In fact, I remember feeling something like this when pg with DS and he was my only complication free pregnancy.) But I can't convince myself that it's going okay. My lines are darkening nicely, I've got an appt with my naturopath tomorrow AM and a repeat lab right after so I should know my doubling time by Saturday AM at the latest but I can't convince myself that it's going to end well. The dr wants to schedule an ultrasound for 7 weeksish but I keep thinking 'What is the point when I'm going to be miscarrying by then?' :dohh: This PARL journey is SO hard for me and my anxiety is nearly impossible to deal with. 

And the progesterone is awful. I'm so drowsy and dizzy after I take it, I have to sit down for an hour. And no strong symptoms. I've never wished so hard to be puking my guts out though I know do notice I can't eat as much as I usually do during a meal.

I hate this waiting and not knowing...


----------



## SweetV

Oh Dairy, I wish there was a way to make the anxiety go away but I know I don't have to tell you PARL is such a difficult road. Breathe, every day is a step closer, for that logic every minute is a step. I'm sorry you are struggling already, the next few weeks are the hard part of not knowing and I hope they pass quickly and uneventfully for you .


----------



## floridamomma

eDairy :hugs: 

Sweet- that must have been so nerve wrecking. I'm so sorry but glad you're both ok


----------



## dairymomma

Feeling better now. I told a few people so I have support if/when I need it (and people to be excited for me too), my beta came back at 145 so I almost TRIPLED in less than 48 hours :happydance:, and a visit with my naturopath helped ease my fears about some of the supplements he'd had me on previously. (He also said he's getting good vibes about this pg so I can't complain about that either. :haha:)


----------



## SweetV

never turn down good vibes!!!
Glad your beta's look fantastic Dairy!


----------



## Squig34

How scary & upsetting for you SweetV. Will they monitor you more regularly now if they think your amnio levels need watching? I hope your little girl stays put for at least a few more weeks but you are well along if she does have to arrive soon. Have you been feeling better since your fall?


----------



## SweetV

Squig34 said:


> How scary & upsetting for you SweetV. Will they monitor you more regularly now if they think your amnio levels need watching? I hope your little girl stays put for at least a few more weeks but you are well along if she does have to arrive soon. Have you been feeling better since your fall?

I was back today and the MFM said the levels look fine to him and apologized that the other hospital had given me a scare. I have another scan next week and I think it's weekly after that as I have previously delivered a late IUGR baby so they are worried that this little girl will stop growing soon. 
Everything hurt before the fall so it's hard to say what is from that and what isn't. I've never had back pain like this before and now everything clicks when I walk. I know this is my last pregnancy though and I'm trying really hard to enjoy every last minute. :thumbup:


----------



## Squig34

Glad to hear your fluid levels are OK so you don't have that concern on top of whether your little girl will stop growing. Hopefully she'll be able to stay inside til at least 37 weeks though. Will the give you steroids just in case or wait to see if she needs to come early?


----------



## dairymomma

I was wondering about the steroids too. And glad to see a good update, Sweet.

AFM-Scan set for 7+2 so I've got 2 weeks to wait though I can get the date moved up if I have spotting or bleeding start. FX nothing happens in the next few weeks and I can just have a complication-free pg.


----------



## SweetV

We had talked steroids for my last pregnancy but the steroids will not do much after 34 weeks anyways as at that point the lungs are as developed as the steroids will get them to. I had them at 24 weeks after my water broke with my angel and they are not fun (for mom or baby). I'm not opposed to them if the doctor thinks they are necessary but when we talked yesterday he is pretty confident I will make it to at least 36 weeks which is when DS was induced, he was small (5lbs), but otherwise healthy. I will have a slightly better idea next week as when I was there last week she had just started to fall off the growth curve. If there is no improvement next week we may be talking induction earlier than the 38 week mark which is what it is booked for now. 

Dairy - I hope the next two weeks passes by quickly and uneventfully for you (I hope the next 30 some odd pass by in that manner as well!)


----------



## dairymomma

Brown tinged watery cm and I'm feeling some pretty strong discomfort. I'm thinking it's the start of miscarriage 12. :nope: We'll see how things go but I'm not so positive anymore. It just feels too much like my last few losses for me to be hopeful.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dairy I really hope this isn't the case but you would know your body best. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dairymomma

So this discharge stopped. My cervix feels weird (sort of burning or tingling?) and it's super low and hard. (I checked. But only twice, I washed my hands like 6 times before I did, and once I felt my cervix, I got my hand out of there stat.) I'm feeling alot of intermittent pressure in my uterus too and a mild backache but I also know this could be nothing.

I keep telling myself that 1. I've had this before with LO, 2. the pressure and backache are things I have from the start so they aren't necessarily related to the spotting, 3. cervical position means doodly at this point because it's different for every woman and despite what Dr. Google says not every woman goes soft and high in early pregnancy, and 4. the spotting could have been leftover IB. I think bubs implanted around 11-12dpo because I had major cramps then and every few days, I get the same thing. I'm due for some of this discomfort and maybe my cervix dropped a bit lower to let out this irritating IB?

So I feel torn between 'ho hum, been here done this before glad the bleeding started though so I don't have to keep looking for it wonder how long before I actually start miscarrying whew' feelings and like I'm grasping at straws here but I'm honestly shocked at how calm I am about the whole thing. The last time I saw blood while pg, I was shaking and in a full on panic/anxiety attack in 30 seconds flat. This time, I'm seriously just dead calm. Maybe that's a good sign? :shrug:


----------



## Tui

Can you get a scan? Only way you will be at peace :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

It would help but I'm way too early. I'm only 5+2 today so a scan any earlier than Wednesday of next week (and even that is pushing it) wouldn't see anything but a thickened lining and that wouldn't calm me down at all. I've just got to wait it out though I will be moving my scan date up from 7+2 to sometime mid-late next week for reassurance. But nothing at all since 5pm and this is exactly how LO's pg was. I'd have a bout of spotting or bleeding sometimes with cramping or BH compressions in my belly for up to 3 hours each day (tended to be in the evening too but not always) and then nothing at all til the next bout. I'm FX this was either IB coming out or it's being caused by the same thing that caused the bleeding with LO. (We never did find out what it was with her. No SCHs or bleeds seen on scans so :shrug:) It was really watery and clear and there was no red or pink or clots to be seen. Just watery tan clear cm but there was a quarter sized swipe the first wipe and a slightly smaller one the second. Maybe a streak of it the next time I went pee but nothing but my usual clear white or pale yellow cm since. Praying this was it.


----------



## Tui

These early days are so hard! Stay busy and positive till next week :hug:


----------



## dairymomma

Tui-yeah that they are. Especially when you are like me and have first tri bleeding & cramps even with successful pg.

AFM-no bleeding in 12 hours but my back aches and my belly hurts. Not sure how much of it is amplified by my anxiety and how much is real and how much is my poor bladder screaming at me 'Please don't make me pee anymore! I just went a half hour ago and peeing such a little amount again so soon is only going to make me hurt! You aren't going to see any blood anyway!' So I went just now but it was with a good 4.5 hour hold. I used my last few hpts to check my lines. My Equate blue dye is so dark it's darker than the test line and I maxxed out the First Signal. I'm prob going to have DH stop at a Walmart at some point here so I can grab another Equate cheapie, an FRER (I found you can get the old school ones in the check & confirm duo box with an FRER digi. :thumbup: Expensive but such a LIFESAVER), and prob another First Signal so I can check again in a few days. Unless I don't spot anymore. I hurt too much for there not to be more bleeding though. I honestly can't get a read on whether or not this baby is okay but I couldn't with LO either.

So I'm going to take the weekend vacation DH and I are going on, I'm going to relax as best I can, and I'm going to push fluids in case this is just a bladder thing (can't hurt even if it isn't, right?). FX no more bleeding (though I know better) and my next update is a good scan update.


----------



## floridamomma

Dairy and sweet praying all is well with the los.


----------



## dairymomma

Nothing else barring a bit of cramping here and there since wednesday evening. Fx all is well.


----------



## SweetV

I'm sorry there was bleeding Dairy! I had bleeding with my rainbow as well and it was terrifying. When I called the next morning the nurse wasn't even concerned because it had stopped and I was a mess having to wait a few days to be scanned. I hope the time until the scan passes quickly and uneventfully for you!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks sweet but unfortunately pink watrry discharge just showed up. :nope: a bit scared but trying to think positive. I had hoped there wouldnt be any more but guess i was wrong. I go for another beta on monday so if i dont miscarry in the meantime i should know something more by tuesday morning. And i am calling to get an early scan or move up my ultrasound appt on monday. I need to know if baby is okay.


----------



## SweetV

so frustrating!! I hope they can bring you in on Monday. When I went for my first ultrasound this pregnancy they dated me just over 5 weeks and although no heartbeat was seen at that time at least they saw something. I hope they see a healthy LO for you :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

The pink stuff went away Sunday but red watery stuff showed up yesterday evening followed by a big blob of dark brown discharge. Not much pain or cramping though-mostly I feel like someone is pinching my ovaries. The dr didn't get back to me yesterday so I'm calling in a scan request this morning as soon as his office opens. Usually they can get me in day of or the next day so FX they can work me in. BUT he did order another beta yesterday and if I had a normal 48 hour doubling time between this one and the previous one, I needed to see 3000. It came back at 6874!! I've NEVER had such phenomenal beta numbers at this point so it's got my hopes up again. :happydance:


----------



## Tui

Fingers crossed for your scan dairy.


----------



## dairymomma

There is a gestational sac measuring 5+5 with a yolk sac and the tech said there was a wee little flicker but she couldn't get a good read on it to get a measurement because the yolk sac was in the way. But I'm SO happy to have seen this because I knew I'd ovulated later (cd17) and bubs didn't implant until 12dpo so I was expecting to see something 5+4 to 6+2. Obviously, I would have loved a fetal pole and a hb but to know that everything is measuring right on and there was a little wink of *something* (she couldn't tell if it was bubs and a hb or if it was the start of a fetal pole and my pulse she was picking up) but bubs is there. :happydance:

I go back next Wednesday for a followup but I'm pretty happy with what news I got today.


----------



## Tui

Great news!


----------



## nessaw

Fab news dairy.x


----------



## SweetV

Dairy that's wonderful!!


----------



## blueblue

Dairy - great news about your scan x


----------



## Meditteranean

Hi Ladies, 
I'm new here and I hope you don't mind me jumping in. I've had two mc's last year (one at 6.5 weeks and the other was a mmc and didn't have any symptoms. I went for my 10 week first scan and baby was only 6 wks and no heartbeat). I just found out last week I'm pg again and I'm soooo nervous. I haven't even told my husband yet. 

Diary Momma, I'm so glad to read that your scan was good. Have you been for another follow up since? 
Nessaw, how is everything with you? 
SweetV, when are you due?


----------



## Tui

Just an update folks. Anatomy scan all good. Measuring a little ahead. And....we think we are team pink! :pink:

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## Meditteranean

Tui that's awesome!!! How far along are you?


----------



## dairymomma

Tui-awwwww, lovely to see good scan news and was it confirmed that your bump is pink or is it just guessing?

Mediterranean-welcome! FX this is your super sticky lucky rainbow beanie baby.

AFM-morning sickness is pretty much a constant companion for me now in the afternoons but no more spotting. I did get the actual scan report though and it's basically what the dr told me. He left out a few things though-the corpus luteum cyst is on the right which makes me EXTREMELY happy because my left ovary tends to make blighted ovums while my rainbows have all been right sided ov. And they did see a small probable hematoma so that's likely the cause of my bleeding last week. Doesn't say if it's near the baby or not but I'm guessing it's absorbing because I haven't had any more bleeding since Monday. I go for my followup on Wednesday and I can't wait to see bubs!


----------



## Meditteranean

That's amazing news diary Momma!!! I'm so happy for you that the appt went well. Thanks for the well wishes. 

I have my first scan on feb 23 am I'll be 7+4 according to LMP but I ovulated late so I think I'll actually be 6+4. I've never had a scan that early and while I want to im scared if they can't see anything that I'll freak out. To those that have had a scan in the 6th week, what were they able to see?


----------



## Tui

Dairy, I had a very cautious sonographer that kept saying she can't guarantee anything as they do get it wrong sometimes blah blah......but she seemed to think it was a girl. Probably won't get another scan so we will just be a little guarded lol. I have plenty of boy stuff so no biggy. The cost of a private scan is way more than we would spend on pink all-in-ones :haha:

Med, see my tickers :)


----------



## dairymomma

I decided to move my scan up a day because it worked better with my schedule this week. Glad I did because an hour after I rescheduled I started spotting brown again. It's pretty much gone again but I felt better having things checked out anyway.

But bubs was there. Measuring pretty much right on with my own estimated dates and a steady hb of 132. :happydance: There is still a small hematoma but the radiologist will have to measure it to see if it's changed in size at all. But it's likely the cause of my spotting so I'm not worrying about it at all.

Also, to whoever asked about scans at 6 weeks...If you are 6+4, you should see a gestational sac and a yolk sac at the very least but I would strongly suspect you'd see a fetal pole and hb too. I've seen a fetal pole with a hb as early as 6+1 so it's entirely possible that you will see the same.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy that's great news. Sorry the bleeding has continued but hopefully stays brown and not too much longer. 

Meditteranean - Welcome! I'm having a planed induction on February 26th and I am 35+3 now. I've had 2 mmc and I know how hard it can be to get to the second tri and passed that hurdle. I had a scan this pregnancy when I thought I should be about 6 weeks and they dated me at 5 with a fetal pole seen and no heartbeat. i went back a week later and they dated me over 7 weeks and a strong heartbeat. A few days at this point makes a world of difference. 


Tui - congrats on the anatomy scan! They always say here they aren't sure. 

afm - scan today to check for proper cerebral activity and all looks good. Growth scan next week and still on track to come no earlier than the 26th. We are finally getting every thing ready and I packed my bag on Saturday now I just have to get the baby's bag ready and I'm good.


----------



## Meditteranean

Thanks for the info diarymomma and SweetV. I sure hope they can see something this time. I can't take another loss. I have yet to tell my hubby but I know I should soon. 

SweetV you really don't have long to go now!!!! Do you know what you're having? Did you do or take anything with this pregnancy? Had you with your mc's? I'm on a tincture (gross liquid of herbs) from a naturopath and progesterone even brought ive never had my levels checked. It can't hurt and I feel better than not doing anything.


----------



## SweetV

I have tried a number of things over the years. I had a natural miscarriage labeled a "fluke" followed by a twin pregnancy at (2 hb seen at 6 weeks, 1 hb seen at 8 weeks and at 12 week scan no hb and baby measuring 9 weeks), this was followed by a loss at 25 weeks when I was finally referred to a specialist. My next pregnancy we tried progesterone but it was a natural mc at 7 weeks followed by another pregnancy on progesterone and aspirin and another mmc at 13 weeks after this I was diagnosed with Ashermans and had a hysteroscopy to remove scar tissue. I became pregnant with my rainbow immediately after and was followed weekly while taking progesterone until 12 weeks, aspirin until 34 weeks and antibiotics from 17-34 weeks as well as prenatal, vitamin C and vitamin D. DS was born at 36 weeks due to placental failure, is a late term IUGR baby but otherwise healthy. 
I became pregnant again after DS was born and for this pregnancy am just taking aspirin and antibiotics but stopped both last week.


----------



## Meditteranean

Oh my SweetV my heart breaks for you hearing about all you've gone through to get your son and now this baby. I am thrilled for you that you made it this far and can give birth any day now! You must be so excited! I don't know anything about Ashermans but presuming the antibiotics helps? Was there a need to take the baby aspirin with Ashermans or just an extra precaution? I hope this labour is easy, you deserve it :)


----------



## SweetV

Meditteranean - thank you :hugs:. I'm trying to enjoy every last minute as I know this will be my last pregnancy although it gets harder everyday with the typical third tri complaints. After everything we have decided our family is now complete. Ashermans is scaring of the uterus, they said that due to the amount of scar tissue that could have been causing issues and relate to my first trimester losses. The aspirin is to provide more blood flow and the antibiotics are because of the stillbirth (there was infection found in the placenta). My beautiful rainbow also had infection of the placenta even though I was on antibiotics for the majority of the pregnancy which is why I chose to take them again this time. PARL is never an easy journey and I know there are others here that have been through more than I.


----------



## Meditteranean

SweetV, thanks for the info. There are so many health issues during pregnancy that it just seems so unfair, as if we don't go through enough with carrying and birthing a child, we have to deal with infertility, miscarriages of all types, stillbirths, symptoms, etc. 
Is it believed that the scar tissue was caused by your first trimester losses? I'm so glad that you don't have to worry about miscarriages ever again being that this little one will complete your family. It's great you were able to keep this little one's gender a surprise. Did you also wait until birth to find out with your first rainbow? I'm not sure I'd have enough willpower to do that but I think it's very exciting. More reason to push harder :)


----------



## SweetV

Meditteranean - I wish I had the willpower lol. We did find out with our rainbow. He was very, very eager to show off at every ultrasound that he was indeed a boy :haha:. My DH wanted the surprise but I'm too much of a planner. They told me that they think this one is a girl but I've asked at every ultrasound (I have gone biweekly from 17 weeks, so I've had quite a few) and they continue to say girl so that's what I'm going with. :cloud9:


----------



## Meditteranean

Aw that's amazing SweetV, you'll have a girl and boys!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sweet-can they test for the placenta infection early in pregnancy? If and when I decide to try again I want to be fully informed of issues so I can ask for testing or treatment.


----------



## SweetV

They can not unfortunately. It was explained that it is something that just happens and I am actually part of a study this time to see if it is something they will be able to predict in the future. The downside of all of the measurements they are taking for the study is that they don't even know if I will test positive for infection this time but they have discovered that if it was determined once there is a 80-90% chance of reoccurrence so it is very likely.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

That's kind of scary! And you take antibiotics for months? Do they have you on probiotics to counter the damage from the antibiotics? Obviously they don't know why some people have this problem?
It's just so amazing that you are soon to welcome your rainbow. I'm so happy for you. 
How long did it take you to want to ttc again? It all just scares the hell out of me that I don't know if I'll get there. But I don't want my ttc years to end with such sadness.


----------



## SweetV

I was on antibiotics for months. I do eat a lot of probiotic yoghurt to somewhat counteract but have had no real issue with them. 
My DH and I were NTNP for years. He took zero interest in my last pregnancy as he said he couldn't face the disappointment again after stillbirth. This time around he has been a little more involved.


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys. Bad news at 11 week scan today. Babies only 8+3 no heartbeats or blood flow. No septum so would've been extremely high risk. Going in for medical management on Friday.x


----------



## Squig34

So very sorry to hear this, nessaw :hugs:


----------



## Tui

So sorry my love :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

So sorry, nessaw. Thinking of you and sending lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

neesaw I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So sorry to hear this!


----------



## ttc126

Can I tiptoe back in? Cautiously hopeful after an early bfp yesterday. My fiat beta was 12.9 so that's low I know. Praying lots.


----------



## dairymomma

ttc-welcome and just remember, that number has to start somewhere, right? How many dpo are you?


----------



## ttc126

Thanks Dairy! I was 10dpo for that beta yesterday. I'll get a repeat on Monday! Here's a progression.... what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6918.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ttc126

Should've said left was yesterday right was today.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Progression looks great! Congrats ttc


----------



## dairymomma

If you were only 10dpo then 12 is perfect. I had a blood test done at 14 or 15dpo with my current pg and it was 56 or something like that. With LO, my hCG at 13dpo was 36 and my dr was predicting I'd lose the pg because it was 'too low'. That 'too low' hCG ended up being my 3rd rainbow.

Edit-progression looks good too. I NEVER get lines like that on those walmart cheapies that early. I'm one who doesn't get a bfp until 12dpo minimum (11 dpo may have shadowy, evapy looking lines but nothing that says BFP!!!) so you are ahead of me already. :thumbup:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you guys so much!!!! I feel more peaceful about this pregnancy than the last several so I'm hoping the positive feeling lasts &#10084; 
Dairy thank you! That's so encouraging to hear it's a good line! I couldn't resist taking another this afternoon...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6945.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow! Amazing progression. With my dd at 15dpo hcg was 57 and my first +hpt was 11dpo so I figured hcg was somewhere around 10-14. I had only 2 hcg draws because I didn't want to stress about it. I have a good feeling for you ttc!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I'm a little nervous as I had my 1st post loss af (I think it was anyways-it lasted 9 days with weird spotting) starting feb. 14. Dh and I dtd this weekend and if my body is back to working order I should ov either tomorrow or Tuesday. We haven't dtd since Zander died as it was just too much for me. Now I'm scared (but somewhat hopeful) that a bfp may be coming my way and I don't know how I will feel about it. I'm still a mess but also really want to have another baby. I don't want to replace him and fear I will have horrible guilt if I get pg. 
Anyone go through this after their loss? It just feels so different than my earlier losses. I still feel so robbed and wish he was still with me but I know I can't change that.


----------



## ttc126

Ready first thank you for your kind words. Second, I'm so sorry. I think it took me every bit of the last 6 months to feel ready to be pregnant again. But my loss was still first tri so I can't imagine the anxiety you must feel. I think there are no easy answers for ttc or pregnancy after loss. I wish there was a way to help you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## dairymomma

Ready-you've been over on my pregnancy journal so you know what's been going through my mind and the emotional roller coaster I've been on in the last few weeks. Feeling as you do is totally normal for a PARL woman and it's totally understandable. You've just experienced not only recurrent miscarriage but the early birth of your son and all of that isn't something you can just shove off like a bit of dust on your collar. 

I guess what I am trying to say is it's totally okay to feel conflicted like that and to be unsure of how you are coping. Just take it one day at a time and do things as you feel comfortable. 

As for handling the next bfp, well you'll know when you get it. I didn't react at all how I thought I would with this bfp. I thought I'd be shaking and scared and in a full blown panic attack but I wasn't. I was stunned but slightly happy and even a bit hopeful. Of course that all faded fast once the spotting started but it's slowly coming back now that I'm past my scariest m/c window.

AFM-it's been awhile since I posted about myself. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow and so far, no spotting in about a week. I see the dr for my first official OB visit in about 2 weeks and I'll see bubs then. I haven't seen baby since 7 weeks but my symptoms are stronger than I've ever had at this stage so I'm feeling pretty good considering and I'm past all but one of my m/c milestones now so FX this is my rainbow.


----------



## blueblue

Nessaw - I'm so sorry :hugs: x

ttc - the progression looks great :) x

Dairy - congratulations on 10 weeks, I'm glad everything is going well x

Ready - I can't imagine how hard it must have been to lose your little boy at 17 weeks, you have been through a lot :hugs: x


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations ttc, progression is looking good!

Ready, as Dairy said, you won't know how you feel until it happens. When I lost my son, I was DESPERATE to get pregnant again. Not to replace him, which is impossible, but to have a baby to hold. I can't completely remember how I felt when I got my BFP with my daughter; I had a treatment protocol to follow at last (I know you said elsewhere you lost Zander in a freak accident) so I think I was very muted in my feelings but you have to start with a BFP & I was cautiously optimistic - not excited, but not hugely anxious either. Anyway, good luck.


----------



## SweetV

ttc - your progression looks fantastic. As Dairy said the numbers have to start somewhere. 

Dairy - congrats on 10 weeks and a spotting free week!!

Ready - I know with my rainbow after my 25 week loss there was guilt at being excited, there was fear of being excited and there was the tiniest sliver of hope. You can never replace a loss but you can soothe the pain a wee bit. 

afm - Leila Violet entered the world at 38 weeks on February 26th. My second and last rainbow. 7lbs and 10oz of pure perfection. We are still working on breastfeeding and sleep (she was awake from 11pm -7am last night!) but my family is now complete :cloud9:


----------



## ttc126

Sweet V!!!!! Congratulations on your new baby girl!!!!!!! 

Dairy yay for 10 weeks &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

I got my second beta yesterday and it was 110 or something. Quite a lot higher so I have a bit of hopeful feelings. Trying so hard to stay calm &#10084;


----------



## dairymomma

SweetV said:


> You can never replace a loss but you can soothe the pain a wee bit.

Sweet-you said it perfectly here...I LOVE this. And congrats on your rainbow!


----------



## Tui

Congratulations sweetv


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congratulations Sweet! She has a beautiful name. Hopefully you get some sleep soon!
Thanks ladies for the support and words of wisdom.


----------



## Meditteranean

SweetV congrats! That's wonderful ! Enjoy your last baby!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats SweetV. X


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations SweetV! What a pretty name :) hope you've had some positive progress with both bf'ing & sleep today.


----------



## ttc126

I don't want my hopes up to high but I'm already extremely exhausted and having very sore chest! And having quite a bit of nausea! Could just be progesterone but I never felt this bad on it before. Were your symptoms different with rainbows than losses? With my losses I was barely nauseous and maybe a little bit tired.


----------



## dairymomma

Mine are pretty much the same even if I'm on progesterone. But for me, I have such strong anxiety during the first tri (esp if I start spotting) it usually masks or dampens my symptoms so I don't notice them as much. I do feel more pregnant this time round than I have with my last few for sure though, but I've had far less spotting with this baby than my last few too so my anxiety hasn't been as bad. Not sure if that's why or if it's the phenomenal hCG rises I had this time or what but either way, it did help me get through those rough early weeks.


----------



## blueblue

Sweet - Congratulations, what a beautiful name! Hope breastfeeding and sleep are getting easier x


----------



## ttc126

Ugh... I was having some nausea but the past few days it's gone. Everything scares me.


----------



## dairymomma

It can be totally normal to have disapearing symptoms, even early on. When you have a history of loss, you are understandably under a great deal of stress and anxiety is great for making pg symptoms go away. I rarely have constant pg symptoms even with my rainbow pregnancies because of this. It's hard to remain optimistic when you so want those 'normal' pg signs and you don't have them but hang in there. Just because you don't feel pukey, doesn't mean you are going to have another loss. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Thank you Dairy. I need to relax. I just don't know how I can wait 12 more days to see what's going on. You know when you're at the point where pee sticks tell you nothing and you're too early for an ultrasound? That's me right now.


----------



## Squig34

The worst place ttc! I hope the disappearing nausea doesn't signify anything.


----------



## dairymomma

Oh yes. That span of time is usually when I start spotting too so it's extra not-so-much-fun for me. :wacko: I feel for you. I really do. It's rough to be in that 4-6 week stage when you know there's no point in going to the dr really but you just want to know what's going on in there. Even now, at nearly 11 weeks, I STILL have moments like that.


----------



## wookie130

Can I re-join this thread for a third time? I was an active poster on here for my first two rainbow babies, and as of yesterday (at 12 dpo), I got another BFP, which was quite unexpected. Heck, people, I am now 38 years old!!!!

My daughter will be turning 4 on Sunday, and my wee man is 2 1/2.

I had a feeling that something was up, as I've had my token insomnia, and I have fire boobs, which I don't normally have. We also caught the egg about 3 days out from ovulation, so I'm thinking if this baby sticks, we may be on team :pink: again. But, if this isn't a chemical or another miscarriage, we'll be on team yellow. This will DEFINITELY be our last baby (which is what I said with the last baby), and I think we want to be surprised. :) Anyway, wish me luck. I had my blood drawn last night, and will be going back for another poke to see if there's good hcg progression tomorrow night. Results are in on Friday, at some point.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Wookie! 

Any of you ladies have fibroids or had? I had an u/S yesterday because I've been spotting for 3 weeks (I thought it was my 1st post loss af) and the tech saw at least one. I know nothing more than that. 
Do I need to be concerned? Any natural remedies to heal it/them? Tia


----------



## dairymomma

Wookie-congrats! Welcome back. Lovely to see some familiar names around the boards.

Ready-I have no advice but I know one of DH's cousins has one and it's big enough she can feel it externally. It's never caused issues with her cycle aside from maybe making it a bit more irregular but she's never had trouble conceiving despite it. :shrug: She said her dr told her the only thing they could do for her since she wasn't having bleeding issues or horrid cramping or any other complications due to the fibroid, was put her on birth control which she declined.


----------



## wookie130

Well, my time on here may be short-lived. I got a base # for my beta hcg levels, and it was only 40 for 13 dpo, and it's NEVER been that low. I know it's more based on how it doubles, but still...that seems crazy low to me for 13 dpo. :(


----------



## ttc126

Wookie that's stressful &#10084; Wait for your next number before getting too worried. My second pregnancy my beta at 12dpo was 18. But he's two now. &#10084;


----------



## dairymomma

Hey that number has to start somewhere. My hCG with LO was 36 at 13dpo and with this baby it was 56 at 15/16dpo. And remember, if you caught that egg past ov, that probably pushed implantation back just as many days. My hCG levels are always lower to start because my babies tend to implant around 10/12dpo. They also measure smaller because of it too. I think you should try not to worry until you get your repeat beta results back.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wookie-with dd my hcg was 57 at 15 dpo.


----------



## wookie130

Thanks, guys. Your stories are definitely reassuring to me. <3 I came home yesterday after work (around 4:30 p.m., after about a gazillion hour hold on my bladder), and took a couple more tests, and they were noticeably darker than the day before, so I'm praying things are moving in the right direction.

I believe I ovulated on CD 15, and we only bd'ed this month on CD 12. I am fairly sure of my ovulation date...today is the day AF is actually due.

I get my second beta tonight, and find out sometime tomorrow if things are moving in the right direction.


----------



## wookie130

Good news!

13 dpo- 40
15 dpo- 156

So, that's one step in the right direction!


----------



## dairymomma

Fab numbers, Wookie! Amazing how seeing those numbers climb so fast can help ease some of the worry, right? :thumbup:

AFM-anxiety got the better of me despite no reason for it. I'm not cramping or spotting or having worrisome signs of any kind but I couldn't wait another week to see baby. So I went in for a quick hb check yesterday. Baby was fine and the hb is still firmly in the 160s. I'm starting to wonder if I'm wrong on this being a blue bump. DS was always 125-140 while my girls were all 150-165. Chinese gender prediction and the ring test say boy as does my gut but now I'm totally confused. Guess this baby will keep us well and truly in the dark until September. :winkwink: Oh, and I made it FB official yesterday. I'm just stunned and in tears at the support I've gotten. I'm feeling so happy today. :)


----------



## ttc126

Yay wookie! Great numbers!!!!!! 

Dairy that's so great baby is doing so well! I'm so glad you're getting lots of support too &#10084; Can't believe you're nearly 12 weeks!!!!!

I am doing a bit better. Been having queasiness, feeling extremely extremely exhausted, smelling all sorts of odd stuff...feeling a bit hopeful. I'm 5+3. Ultrasound in 6 days. So nervous!


----------



## SweetV

Thats great news Wookie!

I'm actually jealous I will never experience the stress of early beta numbers again. How messed up is that?!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Great news Wookie!


----------



## ttc126

Ready how are you? I've been thinking of you &#10084;


----------



## wookie130

Hope you ladies are doing well. :)

Well, last night was the first night with my progesterone suppositories. I forgot how icky they make your nether regions feel. Ewww! LOL! And man, have they ever gone up in price!!! Ka-ching! $$$$$

Anyway, if this bean sticks (and dear Lord, I am SO early...eeek), my ultrasound and first prenatal appointment is when I am 7 weeks on the dot, on Friday, March 31st. Pray there's a heartbeat, and that nothing bad happens before then. Like the rest of you ladies, I know better than to think that every pregnancy results in a child. :( But, I'll just do what I did with my daughter and my son, and take it one day at a time.


----------



## floridamomma

SweetV said:


> Thats great news Wookie!
> 
> I'm actually jealous I will never experience the stress of early beta numbers again. How messed up is that?!

Hi sweet! I haven't been on arc ive been healing just wanting to check in on you and bubs


----------



## dairymomma

Florida-it's been a while since I've seen you on the boards. How are you and LO doing?


----------



## floridamomma

SweetV said:


> ttc - your progression looks fantastic. As Dairy said the numbers have to start somewhere.
> 
> Dairy - congrats on 10 weeks and a spotting free week!!
> 
> Ready - I know with my rainbow after my 25 week loss there was guilt at being excited, there was fear of being excited and there was the tiniest sliver of hope. You can never replace a loss but you can soothe the pain a wee bit.
> 
> afm - Leila Violet entered the world at 38 weeks on February 26th. My second and last rainbow. 7lbs and 10oz of pure perfection. We are still working on breastfeeding and sleep (she was awake from 11pm -7am last night!) but my family is now complete :cloud9:

Was looking for this update. So glad your rainbow arrived safely. Hoping she gets a good sleep pattern soon


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Wookie, how are things going?


----------



## wookie130

Squig, thanks! So far, I think everything is okay...my betas were 40 on 13 dpo, and 156 on 15 dpo, and my tests have gotten darker. I feel okay...some light nausea here and there, some constipation off and on, and utterly exhausted. First ultrasound at 7 weeks on March 31st, to see if there's a heartbeat. Fingers crossed!

Congrats, SweetV! Wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## ttc126

Guys I feel like my symptoms are gone today. I've been freaking out. My RE is squeezing me in for a scan tomorrow afternoon. Just Thursday the baby measured perfectly and heartbeat was 129. Everything looked great. I was so sick but now nothing. At all!


----------



## dairymomma

TTC-the truly terrible thing about PARL is that it does some wild and crazy things to your brain. Your anxiety is truly understandable (trust me. Even though I'm just hours away from 13 weeks, I'm STILL having anxiety attacks.) and I totally get why you feel the need to see baby again. (I'm seeing the dr in 2 weeks myself for a reassurance scan around my last m/c milestone.) But stress/anxiety/panic actually dampens and can even hide pg symptoms and sometimes, they do just disappear. I know I struggled alot to stay confident during my highest risk weeks because of my disappearing/reappearing symptoms. I'd have up to three days without so much as a food craving or a sore boob and then BAM, I'd be on the couch for hours thanks to morning sickness. It's hard not to worry when the things that make pg real for us go away but it very well could just be nothing. Likely your body has adjusted to the last hormone spike and your symptoms aren't as strong as a result. Also, around 7 weeks, the hCG rises start to slow so that contributes as well. However, I know there is a big difference between KNOWING this to be true and TRUSTING it everything to be okay when you've had rmc. Just know you aren't the only one who has dealt with it/is dealing with it and we all understand how you feel right now. FX the scan shows everything is fine and you can relax a bit again. :hugs:


----------



## ttc126

Dairy, thank you. This is the second time you've talked me off the ledge so to speak. You make me feel so much better. I am thankful for your reassurances more than you know &#10084; Last time I never had a "good ultrasound" I guess. Baby measured days behind with too high a heartbeat then next ultrasound heart rate was so slow. My symptoms all stopped abruptly so o get so scared at what is most likely normal fluctuations. I've got to quit comparing the two pregnancies.
It seems to good to be true that i can have a take home baby this time. 
Congratulations on making it to 13 weeks!!!! So so happy for you &#10084;


----------



## blueblue

TTC, hope everything is OK x

Florida, glad you are OK x


----------



## MightyMom

Hi all! Haven't been on in a LONG time! My rainbow was born in 2013. But we've had a bit of a surprise and now I'm pregnant with Rainbow #2! We've had a scan already. It was EARLY (6 weeks 0 days) but there was already a heartbeat!! I'm so excited (and TERRIFIED!!). I feel like I didn't do all the magical baby juju you're supposed to do to make a sticky bean. And of course, I can't tell anyone but you ladies because we don't publicize until at least 12 weeks now. ACK.


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome MightyMom. We're glad you are here. And congrats!


----------



## ttc126

Hi mighty mom! We're due very close it appears. So pleased you're expecting a second rainbow!

Dairy how are you? 14 weeks!!!!!! Amazing!

How is everyone else?

I had a scan Monday and all was well. Baby measured perfect and hr was 167&#10084; I felt happy for a day but the anxiety crept back in yesterday and today. I have days where I'm so sick I can't function. Then I feel ok a day or two and panic. I'm also panicking because my next appt in a week I'm supposed to start weaning off progesterone. My DH wanted to tell some close family on Saturday at family breakfast for my sisters bday....but I don't know if I can bring myself to do it. So much stress. I feel so tired. I want to quit worrying but how is it that is getting harder?


----------



## dairymomma

ttc-I'm doing so-so. Anxiety has been mostly managable but it got the best of me the last two days due to a m/c milestone and I went in today. Baby was fine and the hb was 154. I'm hoping this was the last of the anxiety spells though because I haven't had issues with pg beyond this point. :thumbup:

And I totally understand the 'I am so happy today/AHHHHHH!!!! ANXIETY!!!!' rollercoaster since I've been on it myself. Would staying on progesterone longer make you feel better? If so, then I'd ask your doctor if you could extend your prescript for another 3-4 weeks. I was on it til 12 weeks with DS, 13.5 weeks with DD, 14 weeks with LO, and I'm just now weaning off it now with bubs.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, nice to see this thread busy with more rainbows cooking! 
I'm also back again. This is my second pregnancy since Ds3 but 14th overall. Unfortunately a natural one, which I've never had success past 12w with, but we will see! (3 rainbows are all clomid) 

I'll go for a scan to keep the molar people happy first (had chemo for persistent mole in 2009) then see what the consultant says after that! Probably nothing like last time, as all my miscarriages have been pure bad luck........ :roll:


----------



## ttc126

Dano so happy you're here &#10084;


----------



## dan-o

Hey TTC! You too hun! ;)


----------



## dairymomma

Hey dan-o. I just saw your hpt thread and was so happy to see you got a bfp! Congrats. FX this is a super sticky bean and you have no issues the rest of this pregnancy.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm cautiously dipping my toe in, I'm trying really hard to ignore the fact I'm pregnant again, though with back ache and cramps it's making me panic alot!


----------



## Squig34

Glad to read positive updates & see more ladies joining! :dust: to you all!


----------



## Tui

Be your turn soon squig !


----------



## Squig34

Hopefully, Tui! :)


----------



## dairymomma

How quiet it's been around here lately...

Anyhow, quick update on me. 20 weeks and had my anatomy scan yesterday. Baby was uncooperative when it came to getting a pic of the spine so I get another ultrasound in a few months but likely would have anyway as baby is firmly breech. I know, I know, I've got plenty of time for baby to turn and LO was breech at 20 weeks but turned head down later so I know it's very likely s/he will turn yet but baby has been breech or transverse on every scan so far and that's unlike my other pregnancies so we shall just have to see how stubborn this one is. 

Anyway, all looks good, baby is doing great (aside from being breech and back/to/back right now :dohh:), and I'm feeling so much more confident. Roll on September!


----------



## dan-o

Dairy the whole of bnb seems quiet :( 

Congratulations on the 20w scan going well! Shame baby was naughty tho :haha: bless! 

I've just had my NIPT and scan, baby looks fine so far, results next week and hopefully my 12w scan the week after <3


----------



## Tui

Great news - for both of you :)


----------



## ttc126

So happy for you both!!!!! 

Dairy happy 21 weeks!

Dano happy 11 weeks! Almost done with first tri!!!!!

I am hanging in there too! Can't believe I'm having a baby!!!! Still a bit disconnected and feel like it's happening to someone else.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks all. It's not been easy getting to this point (my anxiety was cripplingly terrible this time and only through my weekly appts with my therapist, have I kept myself somewhat sane...) but that anatomy scan just made it so REAL for me. I can't believe I'm having a baby. It just seems so surreal, like I've just woken up from a dream or something. But it's a good feeling and I'm loving it.

Dan-o: wow, 12 week scan already? 2nd tri is right around the corner.

ttc: I totally get what you mean when you say it feels like it's happening to someone else. I didn't really believe this baby was happening until my scan last week and seeing bubs on the monitor just made it all come into focus or something. It was very strange but now I am feeling movement on a regular basis, I'm not so worried, and I'm finding myself actually getting excited about this baby. Like all of a sudden that light switch clicked on and I finally let myself really BELIEVE that this child will actually make it.


----------



## dairymomma

How is everyone here? It's been crickets for a while but just wanted to pop in for a quick update.

Rodney Allen arrived at 38+1 and he was an itty bitty boy at 5lb 5oz and 19 inches long. We were transferred to the nearest NICU two days later as his blood sugar was pretty much 0 at birth and we couldn't get it to stabilize even with frequent feedings, a dextrose IV, and oral glucose gel. After 19 days in the NICU and lots of ups/downs along the way, he's coming home tomorrow. He'll be 3 weeks old and has gained over a pound already. :shock: He and I are both more than ready to be out of the hospital (I've been staying in a hotel near the hospital since the NICU doesn't have a space for parents to room in with their baby(ies) but I spend most of my day at the hospital with him so it feels like I've been living in one anyway.) So all is well despite the NICU stay and we're both doing well now.

But I will say that my little man made me the talk of the hospital...His delivery was the first doctor-unassisted delivery my nurse has had in her many years of nursing and the whole experience was terrible for me. Long story version is in my pg journal but the short version is my contractions weren't showing up on the monitors so the dr wouldn't admit me. I couldn't get pain meds until I was admitted so I endured 2 hours of the most unimaginable pain I've ever felt because the dr didn't believe me. :growlmad: My contractions got so strong at the end that my water ruptured violently enough to DRENCH the entire bottom half of the bed as well as me and baby boy literally shot out of me without a single push on my part. The dr wasn't even in the room! :shock: (He walked in 5 minutes later saying "So I hear I need to deliver a baby....*sees me holding my newborn* Ohhhh.....") Needless to say, every L&D nurse knew my name after that and I have instructions to call the OB floor when we are sent home from the NICU to update them all on how Rodney and I are doing. :rofl:


----------



## Squig34

Is anyone else still around? I am tentatively back at 11 DPO with positive tests getting darker and pinker over the past few days :)


----------



## ttc126

Dairy! Congratulations!!!!!! Thats amazing! Im sorry about the doctor. Horrifying he didnt believe you! Im so sorry about the NICU stay as well. So glad hes coming home! Super big hugs and congrats to you! 

Squig! Congratulations! Ill be watching for updates! 

As for me, Ive ended up with cholestasis of pregnancy! I dont have an exact date yet but hes coming out next week at the latest! Nervous but just praying all goes well!


----------



## wookie130

Holy guacamole, Dairy!!!! That sounds hideous!!!! I am so glad that you and little Rodney are okay.

Yeah, I'm here, and I'm pregnant again. I actually am delivering this one via repeat planned c-section one month from today, at 38 weeks, due to my thin uterus. We've opted to stay on team green, and we're very excited!


----------



## Squig34

Hope everything is ok for you TTC & there are no emergencies - I don't know very much about it, is that the itch? I see you're 35 weeks though so baby is good to come soon if needed.

Congratulations Wookie, I must have known you were pregnant too but had forgotten; how exciting that you only have a month to go!


----------



## dairymomma

ttc-It was NOT fun and it was a good thing I didn't see that dr again after the delivery because I'd likely have given him a piece of my mind. It was the worst labor and delivery I've ever had. Then afterwards, the drs and nurses kept giving me bad news about baby boy's sugar levels and we got transferred to the NICU. I was sleep deprived, sore and aching terribly from my delivery, going thru major hormone swings, pumping around the clock so my boobs hurt as much as my belly and bottom, and I was suddenly being shuttled off to a city hospital 1.5 hours from home where I'd be stuck without anyone else to help me for an unknown amount of time. I NEVER want to go thru that again. If we have more kids, I will have more monitoring at the end of my pregnancy and I am having a note put in my L&D notes from the dr that if I come in at a 4cm complaining of horrific pain, that 1. I'm to be admitted and given an epidural as soon as I request it, and 2. call the dr to come in ASAP because I go from 4cm to complete VERY fast. So fast that my babies are now being born without pushing...

And congrats on your LO's impending arrival! I know having cholestasis isn't the funnest thing to have happen but you'll be holding your little one sooner so it's not all bad, right? :winkwink: I'll be popping in for updates and I can't wait to hear that baby is here! And if your bubs ends up in the NICU due to coming a bit early, know that it's likely not going to be for long. We were there for nearly 3 weeks because Rodney's sugar levels wouldn't stabilize but in that time, we saw at least 3 preemie babies go home after just a few days to a week long stay. :thumbup:

Squig-Congratulations! I saw your hpts in your journal and those are some pretty good lines you got going on there. 

Wookie-not long now for you too. We've not found out before delivery and I love it. Sometimes I wish I knew sooner but honestly, it's so fun to hear what your baby is at the end.


----------



## blueblue

Wookie, congratulations! Didn't know this thread had updated as it didn't show up on my user cp.

Hope everyone is good. My rainbow is two now, where did the time go?! x


----------



## ttc126

Ah i never updated! Lol Ford arrived 10/10 and was 5lbs 11oz! Hes nearly 7 weeks now and growing like a weed!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations TTC :)

Wookie, your baby must be here by now too?

I'm so sick at the moment. I'm sure it's worse than last time because I'm exhausted with a toddler who doesn't sleep well. I really hope it eases soon & doesn't last the whole pregnancy...


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations, TTC x

Squig, hope the sickness eases soon. It must be hard running around after a toddler soon. My friend is pregnant with twins, she has a toddler too, she said that the first trimester was awful this time around, but she's feeling much better now (in the second tri) x


----------



## dairymomma

Congrats TTC! 

Squig-hopefully it gets better and you get more energy soon.

Wondering how Wookie is doing. I was just thinking of her the other day too.


----------



## blueblue

Wookie, any update on your new little one? x


----------



## wookie130

Haha, yes! I'm sorry! :rofl:

Charlotte Ann was born on Nov. 3rd at 10:48 a.m., weighing 6 lbs, 3 oz.! She's now a month old, breastfeeds like a champ, and we're so in love with her!


----------



## dairymomma

Oh lovely update Wookie. Congrats on your new little girl! I love the name too. So sweet and girly. :)


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations, Wookie. Glad you are enjoying your new little rainbow :) x


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Wookie! I love the name Charlotte.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Hello, just found out I'm pregnant after having two losses this year. I'm hopeful but still scared. Would love to have support from y'all!


----------



## ttc126

Happy!!!! Congratulations! I have followed your journal! Myself and many of the others on here are proof you CAN have a baby after multiple losses.

I just delivered my little boy in Oct after having a chemical pregnancy and 3 miscarriages and then struggling to get pregnant. No medical reason was found for my losses and i just relied heavily on support here and in real life to make it through.

Hugs to you!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck this time ohhappy- do you have any reason for your losses or are you on a treatment plan or anything?

I had 6 losses then a rainbow & am now 13+2. There is certainly lots of hope.


----------



## dairymomma

OhhappyZ-welcome! We're glad you found this thread. I am one of the success stories too. (Well, recurrent success stories to be perfectly honest.) I just had my 4th rainbow baby in September after 11 losses and 3 successful term pregnancies. We've discovered I have a gene mutation that makes me chronically folate deficient, I have clotting issues, and my progesterone levels don't rise as much as they should. I've worked with a hematologist, a specialist/high risk OB, and a naturopath to get my answers.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Ya, well I had my first MC last January, then another in May. I had surgery in August to remove a cyst from my ovary and they found and got rid of endometriosis. So this is my first pregnancy since having the endo cleared out. I'm really hopeful that this one will stick. Just got my beta's done yesterday at 16DPO, and my progesterone was 21 and my HCG was 2164. Going back Monday to get them done again. I'm on a progesterone suppository and a baby asprin just in case, and now that I have had my levels done, they want me to stay on the progesterone. So happy with those numbers though!!


----------



## dairymomma

Those numbers are FAB! I've never had a beta that high until I'm into the 5th week and my progesterone is usually half of that.


----------



## Squig34

They sound like good numbers. When will you get today's results?


----------



## OhHappyZ

Just got my second beta yesterday, results are amazing! Progesterone is 18, and HCG is 11,569. I just passed into 5 weeks yesterday! Can't wait till my ultrasound on the 28th. I am still scared but really hopeful. Why is it that I can't stop googling?! I friggen stressed myself out by looking at if there is anything bad that can come from having high HCG....and of course there is. UGHHHH. the 28th couldn't get here any faster.


----------



## dairymomma

The thing is when you've had a loss, you've lost that innocent belief that a positive pregnancy test always leads to a healthy full term baby. When you've had multiple losses and there's no explanation for it, you've lost even more of that innocence and it's hard to trust that things will be okay when there are so many unknowns. For me, pregnancy will never be a happy time. I've had too much trouble and even my successful pregnancies have had their share of complications. I bleed even with my viable pregnancies, I have had pre-eclampsia symptoms at the end of a few pregnancies, and now I've had a birth resulting in a 3 week stay in the NICU for unstable blood sugar levels. 

When you can't trust your body to do what it's supposed to do because it hasn't done what it's supposed to do, it's hard to trust that everything can and will be alright even if everything points in the right direction. We all understand what you are feeling because we've all been there. So know it's totally normal and perfectly fine to feel that way.


----------



## OhHappyZ

The ultrasound had gone wonderful, we saw the heartbeat. But now as of Friday, my symptoms are gone. Will this be my 3rd miscarriage??? I hate this journey.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry it's so worrying ohhappyz. Will you be able to get another scan? I can only speak from my own experience where the disappearance of symptoms was always a bad sign - & I saw 3 early heartbeats. I hope that's not the case for you. :hugs:


----------



## red_head

Hey can I join you guys? I&#8217;m currently anywhere between 5.5-8 weeks (lmp not accurate, exact ovulation date unclear but measuring behind in early ultrasound). This is my 4th pregnancy - no children and never made it past 7 weeks before. The signs in this one aren&#8217;t looking good so I&#8217;m not coping well. I&#8217;ve got a thread in the pregnancy tests area documenting every meltdown so far! 

Oh happy I don&#8217;t want to get your hopes up as I know that can just make it harder but my symptoms have been coming and going - apparently that can be completely normal as our body adjusts to the hormones (according to dr Google!!). Also I&#8217;m not sure how long you are but around 10 weeks they disappear as the placenta takes over baby care. The last who has scanned me said that once you see a heartbeat your % chance of having the baby is 95%. Squig I&#8217;m so sorry that wasn&#8217;t the case for you. Did they find out what caused the losses in your case? I haven&#8217;t had investigations into my previous losses so I&#8217;m terrified it&#8217;ll happen again.


----------



## Squig34

Any reason why you haven't had investigations, red head? I'm in the UK so I was investigated for everything after my third loss & some treatments tried. Nothing worked but I had a procedure/test between my 5th & 6th pregnancies that I believe helped to get my 6th pregnancy off the ground. However, there was still an underlying problem of blood clotting which could only be identified when I lost my son so late on. So I was on bloodthinners (clexane & aspirin) for my daughter's pregnancy. I'm now 17+4 with the same treatment protocol & all seems to be going well. Sorry to hear that things are all over the place for you; it's very hard. When will you get another scan?


----------



## red_head

My first loss was 4 years ago and I had pcos at the time which they said was the cause - we then didn&#8217;t get pregnant again for three years and at that time they found I no longer had pcos, so they &#8216;restarted&#8217; the clock according to my consultant - which really annoyed me, especially now it looks like it&#8217;ll happen again as I feel thy could have maybe done something to help. I&#8217;m taking baby aspirin this time though so maybe that might help. 
I&#8217;ve got another scan Monday. If they don&#8217;t see a heartbeat we know it&#8217;s not going anywhere. I&#8217;ve never had to medically manage a loss before they&#8217;ve always just happened naturally - I&#8217;m worried this time will be different though as so many signs are pointing to bad things but it doesn&#8217;t seem to be making any difference. But then I also don&#8217;t want this to drag out any longer than it has to.


----------



## Squig34

As we from measuring behind with dates, are you having symptoms? How far along was baby measuring?

Very frustrating & unfair about restarting the clock - especially s you no longer have PCOS & yet have had 2 further losses, so how can they be sure the PCOS was the problem? Sorry to hear you're in limbo til Monday. I hope it's a good outcome, it could still be as I've seen on here a few pregnancies that didn't look like they were getting off the ground turn into healthy babies. Unfortunately I don't have a crystal ball, but am hoping for the best for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Well, I freaked out over nothing. Got my bloods done and my HCG is at 216,000. Which at 8 weeks is amazing. Still waiting to hear back about the progesterone. But I'm back to feeling good and hopeful.

Hey red, I'm a redhead too! I love being a ginger lol. We are the spice of life. 

Sorry about your losses, that's so tough. I'm glad you were able to miscarry naturally, as I'm sure the pain of meds or surgery would have been the worst. I also naturally miscarried. Have you considered going to a different dr? This one seems to have his head up his ass. Where are you located? Because in the US I have to push with all my might to get anything done. A year ago I knew something was wrong, and I guessed that I had endo, but not until August did I have a giant ovarian cyst that had to be removed, they went in and duh, they found I had endo. It's just bs that we have to be our own advocates. The healthcare system is more about money than helping people and that's just so sad. Just push them. Or switch doctors until you find one that actually cares about you. Personal referrals is a great way to find a good dr. Hope your scan goes well. I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## red_head

Thank you Squig :) the dates are really confusing - I&#8217;m somewhere between almost 6 weeks according to scans (and impossible due to timing of bd/or etc) and 8 and a bit weeks (although it&#8217;s actually somewhere in the middle as I&#8217;m sure I ov&#8217;ed late). It&#8217;s a long story! 

Oh happy - that&#8217;s an amazing number!! Are you sure there is only one in there?! Congratulations :) my real doctor is okay, but the last couple times I&#8217;ve seen his registrar rather than him, and she does seem a little less good!! I&#8217;m in the UK so we don&#8217;t really get a lot of say over who we see, but we don&#8217;t have to pay either so it&#8217;s a compromise! I guess all I can do is see what happens. Hope your progesterone comes back good :)


----------



## OhHappyZ

OMG progesterone came back at 66 LOL. Way higher than it should be......and twins do run in my family. We have 5 sets in 4 generations on the female side of my family. But when they did my ultrasound at 6 weeks they only found one. Who knows. I will be happy either way! I am on a progesterone suppository so that could be why too. Maybe my body finally decided to start producing it's own.


----------



## ttc126

What a great number! For what its worth mine was 140+ on suppositories and it was only one babe.


----------



## red_head

That&#8217;s really good :) mine was in the 50s a couple weeks ago - I don&#8217;t know whether it keeps going up? Are they supposed to test regularly during pregnancy so you know? I don&#8217;t think I could cope with twins first! It would be lovely though. When I was on clomid I kept secretly hoping! When is your next scan?
I&#8217;ve got a load of questions I hope you don&#8217;t mind me asking them here! I&#8217;m in the UK - I read that you&#8217;re supposed to see our midwife before week 10 - I haven&#8217;t heard from mine at all yet - when do they normally get in touch to book an appointment? 
Also, I think the main thing I&#8217;m worrying about is because so much of the symptoms or lack of symptoms I&#8217;m experiencing is the same as when I miscarried. But obviously I was pregnant before I miscarried - I don&#8217;t know whether what I&#8217;m feeling is warning signs or are completely norma, and were normal last time(s) until I lost the baby. Everything I&#8217;ve heard or read basically says oh that&#8217;s normal, and then the next thing about the same symptom says it could be miscarriage! I&#8217;m going out my mind! I&#8217;m just really twingy especially in my hips/ovaries but that could just be where things are adjusting? I&#8217;m having very few symptoms at all - the ones I do have come and go which is freaking me out. The main constant thing I have is very mild pain (not cramping though - more like an aching either side) and lots of discharge. Which everything says could be normal or could be awful.
Does anyone else feel the same as when they lost? I just don&#8217;t know if this is supposed to feel the same, or whether it&#8217;s a bad sign. I guess I don&#8217;t know whether before they were warning signs or not.


----------



## OhHappyZ

Honestly hun, symptoms really do come and go. It's annoying as hell, but they do. My nausea went away completely before 8 weeks, and now I'm nearly 9 weeks and just heard the heartbeat on Doppler. My only real symptom is being tired, which could be exaggerated by the progesterone too. I say just chill and enjoy every day of this pregnancy. 

Did you call your midwife to request an appointment? I don't know how it is in the UK, but I've already had 2 and I'm only 8 weeks. But I was pushy, and was sure to tell them I've had losses and I need to be seen. You kind of have to be that way with our medical system though.


----------



## Squig34

You should probably chase the midwife up red. It's different Where I live to other parts of the UK & you see the midwife & have your scan together. But I know from what I've heard from others that they can be slow.
Great news on your numbers ohhappy:)


----------



## sunshine85

red_head said:


> My first loss was 4 years ago and I had pcos at the time which they said was the cause - we then didnt get pregnant again for three years and at that time they found I no longer had pcos, so they restarted the clock according to my consultant - which really annoyed me, especially now it looks like itll happen again as I feel thy could have maybe done something to help. Im taking baby aspirin this time though so maybe that might help.
> Ive got another scan Monday. If they dont see a heartbeat we know its not going anywhere. Ive never had to medically manage a loss before theyve always just happened naturally - Im worried this time will be different though as so many signs are pointing to bad things but it doesnt seem to be making any difference. But then I also dont want this to drag out any longer than it has to.



Omg Squig! Its been ages. Hope you remember me!!! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Hey! I pop in here from time to time. We got pregnant in November and on Christmas found out the heart had stopped two weeks before. I didn't physically lose it til New Years. It was my 9th loss.

Well on 3July found out I'm pregnant again. Had a US at the ER Tuesday the 10th, only saw a gestational sac and my HCG was 1172. Got another quant on Thursday and HCG was 2828. First official scan is on the 17th.


----------



## Squig34

I do remember you Sunshine &#128512; how are you?

Hope this pregnancy is finally successful for you DSemcho, sorry to hear about your further losses.

How are you, OhappyZ?


----------



## julesmw

I haven't been on in a while (maybe three or four years?), but I remember Squig, Sunshine, and Dsemcho from my days in the RPL thread. Glad to see you three are doing well and have all had sweet babies!


----------



## julesmw

Anyone currently pregnant in this section? It seems to be so quiet, but really the whole forum is quiet compared to several years ago.


----------



## ttc126

I want to ttc again but not sure I’m ready for the stress. You’re right it’s so quiet. Yesterday i was thinking about how I’d never have made it without you ladies.


----------



## julesmw

ttc126 said:


> I want to ttc again but not sure I’m ready for the stress. You’re right it’s so quiet. Yesterday i was thinking about how I’d never have made it without you ladies.

I agree. The recurrent miscarriage thread and this PAL thread were my lifeline during my four losses and rainbow baby. :flower:


----------



## julesmw

Feeling like I don't fit in anywhere anymore. I wish this forum was more active like it used to be. I need my PAL buddies right now. :-(


----------



## ttc126

I’m here for you Jules!


----------



## julesmw

ttc126 said:


> I’m here for you Jules!

You are so sweet!


----------



## Squig34

Are you expecting again Jules?
You're right about how quiet the forum is. Even in my most recent pregnancy, this thread was really quiet too & that was only a year ago.


----------



## julesmw

Squig34 said:


> Are you expecting again Jules?
> You're right about how quiet the forum is. Even in my most recent pregnancy, this thread was really quiet too & that was only a year ago.

Yes. It was very, very unexpected. I'm 6w4d and feel a little better today than I have the last couple of days, which I'm taking as a bad sign. After losing four of the last five pregnancies, I'm not expecting this one to make it. Hard not to get a little excited and hopeful, though, isn't it? 

I was glad to see you had two sweet babies! You were still fighting through losses the last time I was on here so I was glad to see such wonderful news when I came back.


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Jules ❤️ I hate how feeling halfway decent sends us PAL ladies into a panic. I’m sorry. Sending every positive vibe your way.

Squig, how are you?


----------



## julesmw

ttc126 said:


> Congratulations Jules ❤️ I hate how feeling halfway decent sends us PAL ladies into a panic. I’m sorry. Sending every positive vibe your way.
> 
> Squig, how are you?

Thanks, TTC - I could use them!


----------



## julesmw

Have I mentioned how much I love this group? :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Jules! I know what you mean about feeling better yet wanting to hope. I hope all is well for you :)

Yes they finally figured out what the problem was for me & now I have my sweet girls

I'm ok ttc thanks. Exhausted obviously but just glad to finally have my girls. However, before Susannah was born, I was thinking I'd like a third. Now, no way how are you?


----------



## blueblue

Hi Jules,

It is very quiet here, I was on here before 3 years, the support was amazing. I'm pregnant again, between 5 and 6 weeks. I've had a scan to check for an ecotopic, they saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac, no fetal pole as I'm very early. Having the same thing of symptoms being better, like less nausea and panicking again. I forgot what the rollercoaster was like! Not enjoying the symptom watching.

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## ttc126

Jules how is it going? 

Congrats blueblue! Sending all of the good vibes your way!

Squig, I’m tired too lol. Little ones are so full of energy! I’m wanting one more but it is most likely going to be an uphill battle as my endo is worse and one tube is bad. Debating on when to start clomid. I’m thinking after the holidays.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, ttc126! Sorry the endo is worse, hope everything goes well with the clomid.

Reading about low progesterone so I'm panicking, my symptoms don't seem that strong. I have a hospital appointment on Monday, scared it isn't soon enough.

Little ones are so tiring, adorable but feels like an energy transfer from us to them, then they have more than ever! Glad you are OK, Squig! Try and get some rest x


----------



## julesmw

Congrats, Blue - how nice to know the little guy is in the right place. Will your hospital appointment on Monday include another ultrasound? I had almost no symptoms until 6 weeks. My only symptom was cramping, which was the worst of all my pregnancies so far. Then it was the yucky feeling of morning sickness on and off for a while until that settled in for good around 7 weeks. Also, my breasts had no changes until I was almost 8 weeks. I hope that makes you feel better about yours. It's hard this whole symptom spotting. Drives us crazy. 

TTC - I hear you on the trepidation of entering the fight to get another baby. It is not a journey for the weak. As far as my pregnancy, so far, so good. Tired all the time and food is an issue, so pretty much slodging through every day right now. I've been waiting to go in thinking this would be an almost for sure loss, but now that I'm closing in on 9w, I feel like I just need to go face this and find out what's going on in there. I have an appointment for November 27th. I've moved out of state from my excellent doctor of all those years, so this will be a first visit in my new state - one of the reasons I've been dragging my feet. They said they will probably do bloodwork and the harmony test and all that at my first visit, but I asked if they could first check to see that the baby was alive before we do all that stuff. Makes no sense otherwise. I'm so mixed about going in. I don't want to know and I want to know. It's been almost easier not facing it this time around.


----------



## blueblue

Julesmw - Thanks, glad things are going well. Good luck with your appointment on the 27th. The tiredness and morning sickness are hard, hope it gets easier soon. Thanks for the reassurance about the symptoms! Mine were going down so I've been to hospital today and they have prescribed progesterone as I was worried the hormone levels were dropping and it was discussed previously at recurrent miscarriage clinic. Needed to give it a shot as it felt like it was fading and thought Monday might be too latex


----------



## julesmw

I'm taking OTC progesterone cream. I'm sure it's not as good as the suppositories they prescribe, but it's all I have right now. I've taken progesterone through most of my losses though, and it didn't help. It just makes me feel like I'm doing everything I can. I'm glad you went in today and got a script for it. I agree, I wouldn't have wanted to wait until Monday, either.


----------



## blueblue

I feel the same, at least we are doing something and it may have a placebo effect. I feel better now I'm doing something, now it's just wait and see time. My OH is worried we'll get caught up in trying again. I don't want to stop trying, but I don't want it to affect our little one.


----------



## julesmw

I bought a doppler yesterday since I'm familiar with them and used one my whole last pregnancy. I knew I might not hear anything since I'm only 9w2d. I tried last night and nothing, but this morning after at least half an hour, I finally found it. Loud and strong. Overwhelming. I listened for at least 10 minutes and made a voice clip and sent it to my husband at work. This little one might not make it (I've lost one further having a strong heartbeat), but right now it's in there beeping away. :cloud9:


----------



## Squig34

Jules, how lovely that you heard the hb! Your chances of a successful pregnancy are excellent now but I know the anxiety never goes away for PARL mums <3

Blue - congratulations! I hope the progesterone helps & that you get good news at today's appointment. So much sticky :dust: to you.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - how did your appointment go?


----------



## blueblue

Jules, that's great news! I hope it's reassuring but like Squig know that we never stop worrying.

I have a viability scan on Friday now. Not feeling that many symptoms and not sure what the outcome will be. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - I will be looking for your update. I'm glad you don't have to wait too long.

AFM, I moved my appointment out another week. I want to be sure I'm at least 10 weeks when I get the genetic testing done. I would have been 10w3d at original appointment, but my cycles are longer and usually changes my due date. So December 4th is my new appointment.


----------



## Squig34

FX all is well tomorrow, Blue.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you ladies!

Jules, hope your scan goes well on the 4th.


----------



## blueblue

Scan went well, 6 weeks with a heartbeat, it's very early days x


----------



## ttc126

I’m so glad to hear you’re both doing well!

I am so torn on what to do. I’m temping and charting and my cycle this past month went from 24-25 days the past few months to a full 28! I was happy about it but it also got my hopes (and fears) up. I almost called to ask for the clomid script this cycle but now it’s CD4 and too late. Another month of waiting won’t hurt.


----------



## Squig34

Great news Blue! I know it's early days, but still, you need this bit before you can get to the next bit. What's your care plan?


----------



## julesmw

Good to hear, Blue!


----------



## blueblue

ttc, good luck for next month.

Squig, I'm just on progesterone with extra scans, they said they don't think it works (I think it was from results of the Promise trial?) but I asked as my symptoms faded.


----------



## julesmw

TTC - I hope to hear good news from you soon.  Enjoy food while you can!


----------



## Squig34

Blue, I understood that the results of the PROMISE trial showed that progesterone didn't stop a pregnancy from miscarrying that was more or less already on its way, but I think that supplementing progesterone to prevent it from dropping & causing a m/c as a result, might help, if you can see the difference? Anyway, still hoping for the very best for you!


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, Squig. I think it could help me, as 3 of the losses occurred the day after a scan and scans were very stressful after the first loss as it was an mmc (there's an idea called "pregnenolone steal" where the creation of the stress hormone cortisol also uses the precursor of progesterone - pregnenolone, and your progesterone level drops). At least I feel like I'm doing something x


----------



## julesmw

That is fascinating, Blue. I've not heard of that before.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I had some miscarriages with progesterone suppositories, but I still felt better having them this time up until 10 weeks. I will never know whether they made a difference or not, but don't knock the placebo effect anyway!


----------



## julesmw

I always take them until 13 weeks. Is 10 weeks the time to stop?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> I always take them until 13 weeks. Is 10 weeks the time to stop?

I was really nervous stopping at 10 weeks because of reading about people taking them up to 14 or 15, but both my reproductive endocrinologist and ob/gyn were of the belief that if they do any good it's only needed up until about 8 weeks. 

They admitted that it wouldn't really hurt anything if I wanted to take them longer but I was discouraged from doing so (also they were causing me to be rather constipated, sorry TMI!)


----------



## julesmw

I'm 10w 4d and I think it makes me more nauseous and sick. :sick::nope: I have been counting the days until I can quit taking it. I heard the placenta takes over at 13 weeks and that is why they say to take it until then. I have an appointment on Tuesday and will ask about it. I hope she says I can quit. I wish I knew that many pregnancies ago! I hate the first tri so so much. Worst part of pregnancy, and the one I've repeated the most. I hate that progesterone makes it worse! :sad2:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> I'm 10w 4d and I think it makes me more nauseous and sick. :sick::nope: I have been counting the days until I can quit taking it. I heard the placenta takes over at 13 weeks and that is why they say to take it until then. I have an appointment on Tuesday and will ask about it. I hope she says I can quit. I wish I knew that many pregnancies ago! I hate the first tri so so much. Worst part of pregnancy, and the one I've repeated the most. I hate that progesterone makes it worse! :sad2:

It's so frustrating hearing different things from different doctors! My RE said the placenta takes over at 7 weeks, and 10 weeks to stop was quite conservative. But then there are anecdotal stories on the internet about people stopping them before 12 weeks and having miscarriages that week, etc. I wanted to trust my doctors, but as you know, the thought of having yet another miscarriage is just the worst, and we will do anything including being uncomfortable to avoid that.


----------



## Squig34

That's interesting Blue, I hadn't heard that before.
Jules, I was supposed to take progesterone for first tri. I did with my first but stopped about 11 weeks with my second as I was taking them as suppositories & got totally fed up. That said, progesterone wasn't technically part of my prescribed protocol, I'd had it in previous pregnancies & didn't want to stop so they let me take it - I don't think my issue included progeserprog, only blood clotting, but took it to be on the safe side!


----------



## julesmw

Squig - I am, too. I've taken it previous pregnancies and am taking it to be on the safe side this time. I haven't seen a doctor yet. And I'm 42 - we have a natural decrease in progesterone as we age, so if that's the case, I didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## julesmw

Marple - that is so interesting. How do we get different information when it has to be scientific? Good grief. I'm going to go look it up. Maybe my doctor had outdated info?


----------



## julesmw

Oh my word! Lots of conflicting information and some really sad stories as well. I wish I wouldn't have looked it up!


----------



## julesmw

I don't want to jinx myself here, but I feel like I might be getting over the morning sickness. I was terribly bloated after Thanksgiving - looked six months pregnant - and read a thread on here where someone said if they ate low carb they were fine but if they ate carbs they bloated up a lot. I went low carb the last three days and it went way down and my stomach pain got so much better. This morning I had carbs for breakfast because my energy was depleted and am eating low carb the rest of the day. I am feeling really good! I actually cleaned the downstairs family room - turned over the couches and vacuumed underneath, and wiped down all the furniture as well - and this is the first day I don't feel desperate for a nap. I so hope I'm coming out of the first trimester yuck!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> Oh my word! Lots of conflicting information and some really sad stories as well. I wish I wouldn't have looked it up!

I'm sorry, Jules, I felt the same way when I looked it up!


----------



## blueblue

I've been told 12 weeks for stopping the progesterone and read elsewhere that the placenta takes over between 8 to 12 weeks? 

Not much nausea in this pregnancy, but I am feeling a bit rubbish and the same as I did a few weeks ago, hopefully it will be OK. I'm not sure if it's the progesterone but I'm grumpy. Felt that way with my rainbow but some of the other pregnancies I felt great, maybe because the hormones weren't high enough?

Jules, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Here is an article by a Reproductive Endocrinologist that I found comforting after my two doctors told me to stop progesterone at 10 weeks. I did end up choosing to go to 11 weeks though.

Progesterone & Pregnany: Don't Let Me Be Misunderstood! | Tennessee Reproductive Medicine Blog

This doctor agrees with the idea that the placenta takes over at 7 weeks, but also says that he doesn't think the progesterone will hurt anybody, and will prescribe it if requested.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, that's an interesting article


----------



## julesmw

Thanks, Marple!

Blue - sorry you are feeling rubbish. I have been fighting emotions, too. Most of my pregnancies I would cry at the drop of a hat. This time I am grumpy and don't like people very much. :shy::shrug: I was like that with one other pregnancy as well. Oh the hormones. :roll:


----------



## blueblue

Jules, I feel like a dragon this time around.

I had a scan today and I'm measuring 7w2d, give or take a couple of days. It was an abdominal scan, which I was surprised about, so think they aren't as accurate this early? I'm a bit worried as they dated me as 5 weeks at a scan 3 weeks ago, but it was a transvaginal one and if it is a couple of days out, that would make me 7w5d / nearly 8 weeks. Maybe I wasn't quite 5 at the first one.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I wouldn't worry about 2-3 days at this point, I think that can be normal. I think I had trans-vag scans until 9 weeks though.

I have my 32 week scan tomorrow, I can't believe it! She was pretty darn big at the 28 week scan (81st percentile), so it will be interesting/scary to see if that trend has continued.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - I've heard there is a difference between the two ultrasounds, so I wouldn't worry about it. Was the heart rate good? They always did internal scans through most of the first tri with me, too. 

Marple - that seems so close to the end. That means you are due next month. Wow! Is this your first? If not, were your other babies normal in size?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> Blue - I've heard there is a difference between the two ultrasounds, so I wouldn't worry about it. Was the heart rate good? They always did internal scans through most of the first tri with me, too.
> 
> Marple - that seems so close to the end. That means you are due next month. Wow! Is this your first? If not, were your other babies normal in size?

Yes, she is my first baby to make it past the first trimester, so excited and nervous! We are supposed to induce around 1/22.


----------



## julesmw

Aw - that's lovely. It won't be long now, especially with the holidays in between to keep things busy.


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations on 32 weeks and on your first baby, Marple! 

Last pregnancy I had a tv scan at 8 weeks, surprised they did an abdominal this time. They saw the heartbeat but they don't tell you the heart rate, they were happy with the scan, it's me worrying again as they saw the yolk sac three weeks ago which you can't see until 5 weeks? I guess that they aren't that accurate, plus with it not being a tv scan, it's even more inaccurate


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Oh my gosh, ladies, baby is up to 85th percentile now! Doctor is totally not worried but I kind of am. LOL.


----------



## julesmw

I had my appointment today. My dating scan is scheduled for Thursday morning. I found out my insurance doesn't cover the Harmony test. My next option is an amniocentesis, but my husband doesn't want me to do that since there is a very tiny chance of miscarriage. The last option is the nuchal translucency test, which my doctor didn't feel was a good option as it doesn't give a definite result and can give false results. I am 42, so it's hard thinking of going through this whole pregnancy and not knowing if something is wrong. I know three women who had babies in their 40's that were down syndrome. One is my sister in law, who gave birth at 42. I would really want to be prepared if that is my reality. 

She charted me as high risk for three things - age, having cholestasis in a previous pregnancy, and having hypertension in a previous pregnancy. Also, my blood work came back saying I was slightly anemic. She said that will probably get worse in pregnancy, so I need to start supplementing now. And my urinalysis came back a little off. She said I was dehydrated and that I should consider having several small high-protein snacks a day. Anyone know why she would suggest that? 

She did find the heart beat on the doppler at 155-160. I look forward to seeing the wee one Thursday morning!


----------



## julesmw

Marple - how do they estimate the size of the baby? I don't remember being told any percentiles before, but maybe my office didn't check it. It's good the doctor isn't worried, but I'd be a little anxious if my baby was measuring large. Gotta push that little one out!


----------



## julesmw

Blue - they have my ultrasound scheduled as an abdominal followed by an internal scan. Talk about weird!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> Marple - how do they estimate the size of the baby? I don't remember being told any percentiles before, but maybe my office didn't check it. It's good the doctor isn't worried, but I'd be a little anxious if my baby was measuring large. Gotta push that little one out!

The ultrasound tech tells me a size which her software calculates based on a bunch of different measurements she takes. The estimated weight right now is 4 lbs, 13 oz! DH has thought all along that we might be 2 weeks further than estimated, but the doctor doesn't really seem to think so (though she didn't dismiss it entirely). The tech said it's not like her head is huge, she's rather long too (18 inches I think?) We are not a particularly tall family, so who knows... 

My insurance did not cover my $10K in genetic testing, but I only ever got a bill for $49. They wrote off the rest. Did you talk to your doctor about that possibility? My genetic testing was done with NxGen, and the bill I got shows the write-offs as "PA" -- patient assistance eligibility adjustment. I don't know if that has to do with the way the doctor sent in the order or if they do it for everybody whose insurance rejects.


----------



## julesmw

Thanks Marple - I will have to check into that.


----------



## ttc126

Jules, if you were dehydrated maybe she assumes it’s from nausea/vomiting? That’s probably why she recommended snacks like that.
And no way! I had cholestasis in my last pregnancy too! It’s scary to be high risk but the extra monitoring is also comforting. I’m so sorry your ins won’t cover the testing. Mine won’t cover harmony either. I ended up doing nuchal translucency last time but I’m not considered older aged for pregnncy. Is paying out of pocket an option?


----------



## julesmw

TTC- they said it's a $2,000-3,000 test. I can't see justifying that much money from our budget for it.


----------



## Squig34

Jules, hopefully all is well but wouldn't your 20 week scan show anything up which would give you time to prepare? Hope all is good with your scan today!

Blue, I'd have thought the abdominal scan would be a bit inaccurate at this stage. If you're getting another, maybe ask for TV?

Lovely that your rainbow is only several weeks away from arrival, Marple! My second baby was much bigger than the first, she kept going up the centiles. I had a section so I didn't have to push her out, but I figure they can't all be the small babies!


----------



## julesmw

Squig - hopefully! Unfortunately it didn't work that way for my sis in law. Her baby was diagnosed after birth. I hope my 20 week scan is conclusive.


----------



## blueblue

Jules, sorry they don't cover Harmony, it is a lot to think about. I'm 38 so I worry too. We have the nuchal fold plus a blood test in the UK normally on our national health service. We can pay privately for Harmony if we want.

Marple, that is big, is it on a scan as they often measure bigger than they are? Mine did, and so did a friend's, hers was predicted to be 11lbs! He was 10lbs in the end.

I checked the measurements from my first scan, they saw the yolk sac, which was very early, but the gestational sac was 4mm which was spot on for 4 weeks.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

blueblue said:


> Jules, sorry they don't cover Harmony, it is a lot to think about. I'm 38 so I worry too. We have the nuchal fold plus a blood test in the UK normally on our national health service. We can pay privately for Harmony if we want.
> 
> Marple, that is big, is it on a scan as they often measure bigger than they are? Mine did, and so did a friend's, hers was predicted to be 11lbs! He was 10lbs in the end.
> 
> I checked the measurements from my first scan, they saw the yolk sac, which was very early, but the gestational sac was 4mm which was spot on for 4 weeks.

I think it's really common for these genetic testing companies to agree to settle for a small amount with you, that's what I found in my internet research when I first got my terrifying $10,000 explanation of benefits from the insurance company. My doctor said she knew all along I was going to be billed $49. They then tested my husband for the 3 disorders I have markers for, and that $1100 bill was also written off and they asked me for another $49.

She sure is big! I am hoping the estimates turn out to be wrong, but my nurse and doctor both said "Judy [the tech] is really good." :shock:


----------



## Squig34

How was your scan Jules?


----------



## julesmw

Good - due date June 22nd, so it didn't change from the first one they gave me. Baby was bouncing around all over in there. It's amazing I can't feel it. The heartbeat was up at 174. I've had a fever for the last 24 hours or so. Apparently we have the adenovirus in our house and it's my turn to have it.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - when are you due? 

Marple - when is your next appointment?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> Blue - when are you due?
> 
> Marple - when is your next appointment?

I go back 12/19 and get another ultrasound. I'm amazed how many ultrasounds I am getting, considering they always say things are going great.


----------



## blueblue

Jules, congratulations on your scan! Can you speak to your doctor to see if they would write off the genetic testing charges?

Marple, have they considered a c-section if she is very big?

I think I'm due in July but I haven't calculated it. Last pregnancy I folded over the bit of paper with the due date on until I got to 12 weeks and the not knowing helped my anxiety. This time I've been planning what to do after a scan if it does/doesn't work out and I'm finding that helps too. Feeling like it's not happening does help me.


----------



## julesmw

I understand that, Blue.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

blueblue said:


> Jules, congratulations on your scan! Can you speak to your doctor to see if they would write off the genetic testing charges?
> 
> Marple, have they considered a c-section if she is very big?
> 
> I think I'm due in July but I haven't calculated it. Last pregnancy I folded over the bit of paper with the due date on until I got to 12 weeks and the not knowing helped my anxiety. This time I've been planning what to do after a scan if it does/doesn't work out and I'm finding that helps too. Feeling like it's not happening does help me.

Well I know they prefer not to do a c-section for people taking blood thinners, so it hasn't been mentioned to me, but I'm sure it's possible if things don't go well.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, Jules. Forgot to say, hope you are feeling better now?

Marple - hopefully it will be straightforward and you won't need a c-section


----------



## julesmw

blueblue said:


> Thanks, Jules. Forgot to say, hope you are feeling better now?
> 
> Marple - hopefully it will be straightforward and you won't need a c-section

I'm on day four of a fever, but it's stayed under 101 so I think it's okay. I've been drinking so much water and I think that's helping my body manage the temp.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

julesmw said:


> I'm on day four of a fever, but it's stayed under 101 so I think it's okay. I've been drinking so much water and I think that's helping my body manage the temp.

You poor thing. If you're feeling sore throat and/or clogged nose, my favorite treatment is Thai Tom Yum Goong soup, if you can handle the heat and you have Thai delivery near you. Between the vitamin C in the lime and chile, and the chile itself, it will cure all that ails you, IMO. If you don't like the heat, then there's always good old Jewish penicillin (chicken soup). It really helps. Get well soon!


----------



## blueblue

Jules, I hope you are feeling better now


----------



## julesmw

Thanks, Blue. Yesterday was my first day fever free. Still congested and coughing a lot but so glad that fever is gone. It wiped me out. :nope:


----------



## futurebbmoma

Mind if I join you? It's been such a long journey it feels strange to say I'm pregnant. But right now, I am. 5 weeks. It took a long time to even think about ttc after losing our son and even longer to get past all the health hurdles and decisions of using donor eggs but here we are. Am at higher risk for ectopic so now the 6wk ultrasound is the next thing to focus on. Will read and catch up on your stories. <3


----------



## julesmw

Welcome and congrats! I'm sorry about your losses and wish you all the best with this little one. What day is your scan?


----------



## futurebbmoma

Thanks for the welcome. Just one week away on the 19th. Every twinge or pang will have me freaking out till then!

I had thought I would do the Harmony test last time as well till I read that a lot of women get "inconclusive" as a result. For what it's worth, the pathology for my natural pregnancy at 43 was genetically normal.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

futurebbmoma said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Just one week away on the 19th. Every twinge or pang will have me freaking out till then!
> 
> I had thought I would do the Harmony test last time as well till I read that a lot of women get "inconclusive" as a result. For what it's worth, the pathology for my natural pregnancy at 43 was genetically normal.

Welcome!

Have you had the genetic tests on yourself? My recurrent early miscarriages are thought to have been caused by some combination of my Factor V Leiden gene, PCOS, and thyroid disease. Nobody can exactly pin one on any of those, but it’s 3 risk factors, lucky me. I was only able to have one mis tested, and it was also normal.

I was very nervous about getting bad news from my NexGen tests on baby and me this time, but ended up glad I did it. My results were conclusive, baby perfect, I’m a carrier for one more random rare disease (but DH is not so it’s OK). It was also nice to know I’m having a girl as early as 12 weeks.


----------



## blueblue

Jules, glad you are feeling better!

Futurebbmoma, welcome! I'm sorry for the loss for your son, that have been so hard. Good luck with this pregnancy, fingers crossed for your 6 week ultrasound.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - how are you doing?


----------



## blueblue

Hi Jules, thanks, I'm OK. Worried about my next scan on Monday, I don't enjoy this part of it as mine were all MMCs. I'm already showing at 9 weeks! How are you?


----------



## Squig34

Big hugs Blue, it's nerve wracking, 4 of my losses including my son we're MMC too. Hope all is well on Monday.

Jules, hope you're fully recovered now?

Marple, I was on blood thinners for both my successful pregnancies but had planned sections for both. Just had to stop taking the blood thinners a certain length of time ahead.

Futurebb, welcome. I hope thispregnancy is successful for you. So sorry to see you lost your son at 15 weeks. What happened? I lost a son nearly 4 years ago now (how is it so long?) at 21 weeks. It's very tough going.


----------



## julesmw

Squig - Mostly! Last night I actually slept through the whole night without waking. So thankful!

Blue - I will be watching for your update. Only a few more days. Will you feel out of the woods after that? Well, as much as PARL girls can? I hate the waiting. So much. 

I'm showing, too. It's been interesting trying to hide this pregnancy. We were going to wait until the 20 week ultrasound just to see if we could get more answers, but I don't think I could hide it that long. I called the Harmony test place today and they said if you fill out the test form and in the payment section instead of filling out insurance, you write Patient Self Pay Hipaa, they have to abide by your patient privacy rights and not run it through insurance, so it goes directly to the company and your billed amount is $299. So much more doable than $2,000-$3,000 if it goes through insurance. I have a call in to the doctor's office to see if I can have the test run after all and do it this way. I will let you girls know if it works.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, Squig. I can't believe it's been four years either :hugs:

Jules, glad you can get Harmony for $299, it's much less. 

I will feel more out of the woods if it goes OK,I never got past 8 weeks 1 day before LO


----------



## blueblue

Had scan today, 9w4d, baby was wiggling around and waving its arms. I've never seen the movement properly on a scan at this stage before. Feel better but long way to go.


----------



## dairymomma

Hey all! I love that this board is getting some use again. It got me through some pretty tough times over the years and it made me sad that it was pretty quiet for so long.

I'll catch up on all the news but I'm rarely on BnB these days and just thought I'd pop in to see what's going on here.

Blue and Jules-congrats! I didn't know you were both expecting. Lovely to see that things are going okay.

Future-I haven't ever had any answers from testing they've done after my losses. It's super frustrating and disheartening because even though we know some of my other issues (hormone imbalances, thyroid issues, and a genetic disorder that causes clotting issues and folate deficiency), we don't know every piece to the puzzle. Hang in there and FX this is your sticky sticky rainbow.


----------



## julesmw

blueblue said:


> Had scan today, 9w4d, baby was wiggling around and waving its arms. I've never seen the movement properly on a scan at this stage before. Feel better but long way to go.

SO so happy to read this! :wohoo:


----------



## MissMarpleFan

That's great news, blue! 

Each week is a milestone at this point.. I honestly kept pinching myself until something like 17 weeks.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies

I am stalking this thread (in silence so far). I am
6weeks and 5 days with what is hopefully my second rainbow.

I have a DD who is 5 and a second DD who is almost 10 months. I had 3 MMCs between having DD1 and having DD2 (all between 8 and 10 weeks and in the course of 12 months).

We then had every test under the sun done and nothing wrong found with me. OH has very high sperm DNA fragmentation (between 40 and 50%), which according to studies more than doubles the risk of miscarriage.

This basically means I am about 50/50 to have another miscarriage. I haven't had any scans so far, as they have all been due to chromosomal issues with the embryo, and sometimes not seen until 9-10 weeks.

I am trying to be philosophical about it and just think that what will be will be, and I have no control over it.... I have quite bad morning sickness at the moment, but with me and with my history I know it's not a sign of anything.

I will keep you all updated and keeping fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## julesmw

Glad you joined us, Sweet. You are in the worst part - the dreaded sickness and waiting time. I hope this trimester goes quickly for you.


----------



## julesmw

I was able to get the Harmony test this morning. It took a bit as I had to explain to three different people why I was billing it as patient cash pay and putting Hipaa in the place where you usually put the insurance name. But they each understood and accepted it and let me get the testing done. I'm glad there is a way to get around insurance. They should be helping me to get tests done, not keeping me from it. When they charge $2,000 more for the test than the company itself, I can't see how they are helping me at all. :roll: I should get the results in 10 days, but with Christmas next week, I'm expecting it to take longer.


----------



## julesmw

Future - good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## blueblue

Thanks everyone!

Jules, glad you have Harmony now.

Dairy, thank you! Hope you get your answers soon

Future, good luck for tomorrow.

Sweetkat, keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Squig34

Blue, I wanted to love your update, not just like it!

Good luck sweetkat.

Hope all is well tomorrow, Future.

Glad you're sleeping better now Jules & were able to get the harmony test. Hope the result is good.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, Squig.

Good luck with Harmony, Jules.

Future, hope your scan has gone well today


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I had a scan today also.

Everything is looking good! Baby Margot has dropped from 85th percentile to 80th. (5 pounds, 15 oz.) I'm grateful for any drop, lol. I gather the reason I get a sono every appointment is that lovenox babies can stop growing? Certainly not the case here!

I make the switch to twice daily heparin injections in 2 weeks.

I built a stroller today.

I hope everything goes as well for all of you ladies!!


----------



## futurebbmoma

I woke up and can't get back to sleep. Head is still in a fog from yesterday. Pregnancy is in the uterus so that is great. Measuring behind so have to go back in two weeks to see what's up. But here's the kicker. One gestational sac, two amniotic sacs with yolks. Two. 

*faints*


----------



## blueblue

Marple, glad your scan went well and the centile has dropped a little. 
Future, wow, glad it went well, I guess twins is a big shock!


----------



## julesmw

Marple - glad your sweet one dropped a little in percentage and that she's doing well. Love extra scans!

Future - oh my word! That makes me so happy for you - sweet little twins!


----------



## Sweetkat

Future, wooooow, very exciting :)

I had my first scan today. I am 7 weeks and they put me at 7&2 because I didn't sayh period is 30 to 31 days normally. 

There was a hb of 125 and all measuring on track so far. Going to have panorama and a scan at 9 weeks (provided nothing goes wrong before then). I will be totally stressed out until o get those panorama results back. And for the rest of the pregnancy lol, until I give birth


----------



## julesmw

Sweet - glad everything went well with your scan and that the holidays are in your waiting time - hopefully it will make the time go quickly!


----------



## blueblue

Sweet, glad your scan went well. Hope the next few weeks go quickly for you, until you get the Panorama results.

I had the first midwife appointment last week, it makes me nervous thinking about the pregnancy so I'm trying to forget until next scan on the 31st. If that goes well, I have the nuchal scan in January and will try and get a NIPT test right after that scan.

I'm really showing so hoping everything is going ok. A few niggling pains but think it's growing pains


----------



## julesmw

I received the results of the Harmony test today and all three trisomies came back lowest risk possible. This pregnancy is so unreal. I didn't miscarry and nothing seems to be wrong with the baby. I am still having a hard time believing it!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

That’s great, Jules. How far along are you now?


----------



## julesmw

15 weeks

We also found out it's a girl, which wasn't a surprise as that is what we seem best at making! :laugh2: My 17 year old was so happy, she cried - she was hoping for another girl. <3


----------



## Squig34

Jules, that's great news! Congratulations on pink too! I can't believe you're 15 weeks already O:)

Blue, not too long to go now, hope all is well on Monday.


----------



## blueblue

Jules,congratulations on your test results and finding out you are having a girl! Great news!

I had another scan today, 12 weeks exactly and it's moved forward a few days. I can't believe it! I have the nuchal test and NIPT next week, with the results a week later. Think it will feel real if we get past that.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - you made it past all the scary parts. I'm so happy for you! :wohoo:

Did they give you a due date? We are only weeks apart.


----------



## blueblue

Thank you! If I get past the next one and testing, then I'll feel like it might actually happen. 

I'm due on 15th July, when is yours? Last delivery was an emergency c-section, this one would hopefully be elective. She nearly didn't make it so I feel like it'll only happen if I actually get past that point.


----------



## julesmw

June 22nd

Are you getting past all the morning sickness and exhaustion of first tri yet?


----------



## Sweetkat

Yeeey for good news ladies. So glad you had good scans and good harmony results :)

I had a second scan today. Am 8&4 and all seems ok so far. 

Going for panorama testing on Thursday. Although they prefer to wait until 10 weeks and at 9 20% get no result and need a re-draw I prefer to at least try as I can't just sit around and wait until 10 weeks with my history (3 MMCs between DD1 and DD2, all for chromosomal issues I think, but only one confirmed as I had surgery and the baby was sent off for testing).

Happy New Year and fingers crossed for healthy babies in 2019 :)


----------



## blueblue

The morning sickness is gone, luckily. Still quite tired, very hungry and the bump is showing already. How are you feeling?


----------



## blueblue

Sweetkat, great news on your scan. Good luck for the Panorama testing.


----------



## julesmw

Sweet - that's great! Almost through the worst of it, too.

Blue - pretty good at this point, just normal pregnancy issues. We finally told everyone this weekend. I look obviously pregnant and couldn't hide it anymore. I envy people who don't show until they are 20 weeks or more!


----------



## blueblue

Jules, glad you are feeling good! I'm showing too, I was as big at 10 weeks as I was at 20 weeks last time. I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to hide it until after next scan and test results!


----------



## Squig34

Aw blue, that's great!

Sweetkat, good to see a good update from you too

We are so done. We weren't planning any more now anyway, but just reading your updates & reflecting on the stress of PARL, even with two successful pregnancies behind me now, just - no. I shall just enjoy reading how you are all getting on!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

36 week scan tomorrow! I'm curious if she turned around since 34 weeks, because there was quite a ruckus going on in my belly a few days ago. :D

So glad to read how well things are going for everybody else.


----------



## blueblue

Marple, I hope she has turned for you! Good luck with your scan.

Squig, if this goes well, I'm never doing this again either. We also aren't planning more than two, but if we were I don't think I could, I'd have no nerves left.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Baby is head down and they said quite low. It's weird because everybody says I'm "carrying high" so I didn't think she'd dropped yet. 

I have a small hernia. The joys of pregnancy, right?

I still think I'm going to make my induction date because I barely have had a braxton hicks, if at all. 

She is just over 7 lbs at 36 weeks.


----------



## blueblue

Glad your scan went well and baby is now head down. Sorry about the hernia! When is your induction date?


----------



## Squig34

She's a great weight Marple, glad she has turned.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Induction date is 1/22 or thereabouts.

So uncomfortable last night because she wouldn’t stop wiggling! She’s a very active little one. They say that’s great though.

I feel like she’s safer in my belly than out though, I don’t know much about caring for babies! :oops:


----------



## blueblue

It's a learning curve, be kind to yourself and try and get some recovery time post-delivery if you can. Try not to stress out too much about breastfeeding, if you end up breastfeeding and have any issues. I knew that before I had LO but it all went out the window when she came! The ladies with more babies will have some better advice for you?


----------



## julesmw

Marple - I wanted to tell you I've been induced all four times, and each one has been successful. The ealiest induction was the day I hit 36 weeks, so even with my body far from ready, it still worked and I've never needed a c-section. I know there are a lot of scary stories out there, but I can assure you there are many, many successful ones as well.


----------



## Sweetkat

Got my panorama results back today. Lowest risk for everything which is a huuuuuge relief (I was so worried it would be high risk or no result and I would have to wait another 10 days) and it's a boy. So strange that we have made a boy after 2 girls!

I am still going to be paranoid about miscarriage and other issues, but at least I am as confident as I can be given my history and given I haven't even had the 12 week scan :)

Hope you are all doing ok :)


----------



## ttc126

Hey guys!!!!

I got a positive test this morning!!!! I am 3w0d but I’m actually thinking I’m 11dpo. I am in shock. Got a beta drawn so waiting to hear...

Hope you all are well.


----------



## ttc126

Sweet kat! Congrats on a boy!!!!!


----------



## ttc126

Here’s my test! Lol forgot


----------



## blueblue

Sweetkat, congratulations on the Panorama results and on having a boy!

TTC126,congratulations on your BFP!

I have scan on Thursday and NIPT testing. Hoping everything is ok, I'm dreading it coming back high risk or any issues with the scan.


----------



## julesmw

Sweetkat- such good news and a sweet little boy is going to be a perfect addition to your family <3


----------



## julesmw

Ttc - congrats!!!!!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Hey Blue, how was the scan?

I was surprised at my scan this week that she barely grew. This is good news though, I think, as I’m no longer predicted to have a nearly 9 lb baby!

The doctor and tech did not seem at all worried because she is a good size - 7lbs 3 oz at 37 weeks, and very active. They said she could come at any time.


----------



## blueblue

Marple, good news about your scan and that's she's active and not going to be so big. Are still going to induce you (on 22nd?)? 

The scan was good, I'm 13w3d and the baby was waving its hands all over the place. The nuchal measurement was good, I just need to wait for NIPT results and I'm pretty nervous about them, it feels like the last hurdle for a little while. They said they would do extra growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks as LO was only 5lbs and put me on aspirin to help the placental circulation


----------



## MissMarpleFan

blueblue said:


> Marple, good news about your scan and that's she's active and not going to be so big. Are still going to induce you (on 22nd?)?
> 
> The scan was good, I'm 13w3d and the baby was waving its hands all over the place. The nuchal measurement was good, I just need to wait for NIPT results and I'm pretty nervous about them, it feels like the last hurdle for a little while. They said they would do extra growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks as LO was only 5lbs and put me on aspirin to help the placental circulation

Yes, I’m scheduled to go to hospital 1/21 for a thing to soften my cervix, with the induction the next morning.

Both doctor and tech acted like it was likely she might come before then, but I couldn’t really figure out why since they said things look normal. I have very few BH contractions. She’s in -3 position and I’m 1 cm dilated. My cervix is off to the left (???) so hopefully that won’t cause a problem.

Glad you had a great scan! When will you get your NIPT results? I remember how nerve wracking that wait can be.


----------



## blueblue

Maybe they think she may come early as you are already 1cm dilated? It may make the induction quicker, it had already started when I was induced (for reduced movements, she was tiny at 5lbs so didn't cope with labor well and ended up with c-section because of that) and the induction started working very quickly within a few hours. Good luck with the next ten days! Make sure you have a break if you can.

Results should be next week if there aren't any delays.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Maybe. As everybody can tell, I'm sure, I'm no stranger to Dr. Google, and I found plenty of posts from people who were 1 cm dilated for weeks before baby was born.

Not so much on this off to the left business. I'm just trying to stay relaxed and get my house a bit cleaner in the time I have left. Don't worry, I rest plenty.

2 of my cats have recently discovered the crib is a great place to sleep. Oy vey.

Margot will start out life sleeping in her bassinet with a zip-top cover though, so cat free.

I'm told I'm more likely to have a c-section because of my "advanced" age, but I still hope we can deliver her vaginally after the induction or before.

Ah well, my doctor has had literally thousands of babies so I'm sure she can handle whatever happens.

I know it will feel like a long week, but those results will be here before you know it!


----------



## blueblue

Google can be a mixed blessing, sometimes it's reassuring and sometimes not. If you are already 1cm dilated, it may help the induction? Fingers crossed that you won't need a c-section.

Glad you are getting a break and getting things sorted in the house. Cats always seem to sleep where they aren't supposed to!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

blueblue said:


> Google can be a mixed blessing, sometimes it's reassuring and sometimes not. If you are already 1cm dilated, it may help the induction? Fingers crossed that you won't need a c-section.
> 
> Glad you are getting a break and getting things sorted in the house. Cats always seem to sleep where they aren't supposed to!

Ah you know cats. :D

Last 3 nights I've been having something that feels like the ache or cramps you get before your period - not contractions, just a steady ache. Is this normal to have this happen only at night? Or does it maybe mean I'm overdoing it during the day? What do you think?


----------



## blueblue

I'm not sure, have you asked your midwife/doctor? I would ask their advice, I'm sure it's nothing but best to ask. I'm not sure if it's a sign of things starting? If you think you may be overdoing in the day, definitely try and rest more. My bump with DD didn't get that heavy (as she was pre-38 weeks and a small baby) but they do get big at the end and hard to carry around. Hope you are ok.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

blueblue said:


> I'm not sure, have you asked your midwife/doctor? I would ask their advice, I'm sure it's nothing but best to ask. I'm not sure if it's a sign of things starting? If you think you may be overdoing in the day, definitely try and rest more. My bump with DD didn't get that heavy (as she was pre-38 weeks and a small baby) but they do get big at the end and hard to carry around. Hope you are ok.

I didn't ask at my appointment today really because it stopped happening every night. I have felt achy all day today and wondered if it could be it, but I was wrong. I did mention that it felt like period cramps. I've gone from 20% effaced, 1 cm dilated, -3 station at 37 weeks to 75% effaced, 1 cm dilated, -1 station at 38 weeks.

I have an induction starting next Monday, I suppose she could come earlier though.. shrug.. Still no contractions here.


----------



## blueblue

Good luck, it sounds like it's getting closer. Hope you are ok.


----------



## ttc126

Miss Marple, you sound like baby will be here very soon!!!!!! I hope all goes perfectly whether on your own or induced.

I’m of course flipping out because I haven’t been as nauseous lately I’m about 19dpo and I just expected more symptoms at this point. I’m a basket case. My dates are weird because going by lmp I’m 4 weeks 1 day but i know I ovulated about day 11. So idk what to do. I’m so upset and scared. I was unprepared to go through this again since I was supposed to start fertility meds and then got a wonderful surprise. Which is no small thing of course.


----------



## blueblue

Ttc, hope you are ok, early pregnancy is very stressful. Fingers crossed everything is OK, symptoms can be all over the place but I know it's stressful. How are you feeling today?


----------



## blueblue

Marple, hope you are ok?

I got the NIPT results back, all low risk, so relieved! It's a boy this time around


----------



## MissMarpleFan

That’s great news, blue! What a load off your mind.

All is fine here.. just doing last minute shopping and house stuff, get tired really easily so lots of rest in between.

Today I have my last lunch out for a while with the girls!


----------



## blueblue

Marple, glad you had a great day and have been able to get a few things done and have a rest. Good luck for next week!


----------



## julesmw

Blue - congrats! Is your first child a boy or girl?


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, Jules. My first is a girl. She's excited and keeps saying Mummy has a baby in her tummy. I'm so surprised that we've got this far, after everything. How are you? How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Squig34

Blue, great news, congratulations!

Ttc, congratulations!

Marple, not long at all to go - good luck!

Sweetkat, congratulations - how many weeks are you?

Jules, how are you & how many weeks now?


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Y'all, I'm counting down on the horrible heparin injections! Only 3 more left! 

My doctor said last one is Sunday night. I think the belly bruises are much worse than lovenox because it's twice a day, but maybe I'm just not as good at giving myself the injections because the equipment is different, not sure.

I continue to have off and on what is like mild period cramps, but no other signs. Pretty sure we will be making that scheduled induction Monday evening.

I read that some people go into labor with just the cervidil, but most people require the pitocin the next day. So I have in my mind that we will have a quiet evening at the hospital Monday of eating hospital food and playing our Harry Potter board game, and baby will come Tuesday. Wow!

I hope everybody is doing well!


----------



## julesmw

Blue and Squig - I'm 18 weeks. Sick again, but thankfully no fever this time.

Blue - my first was a girl and my second was a boy, too. I loved having one of each. <3


----------



## julesmw

Marple - so exciting! Such a big, incredible week you have ahead of you.<3


----------



## ttc126

So exciting Marple!!!!! Can’t wait to hear your update!

Jules you’re nearly halfway!!!!! So amazing!

How are you feeling blue? 

Thanks squig!!!!!! Soooo nervous!

I’m feeling slightly queasy off and on so I guess I need to stop stressing. It helps nothing. Need to stay busy!!!!!!


----------



## blueblue

Ttc, hope you are ok!

Marple, good luck for today!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Thanks! I leave soon.. it feels unreal...

I'm actually stressing over putting my poor sick kidney disease kitty into the vets office for a few days. She'll be miserable on the one hand, but they will give her much better care than DH running home once a day.


----------



## ttc126

Thanks blue! I’m doing well. Morning sickness has kicked in and my first ob visit (to meet my new ob) is Thursday. I hope I like her! 

And Marple!!!!! It’s here!!!!! Thinking of you today. I’m so sorry about your kitty but it does sound like the vet would be the better option. Sending you every happy vibe today and praying everything goes well!


----------



## julesmw

Good luck, Marple! Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## blueblue

Ttc, glad the symptoms have kicked in and you are doing well. Good luck with your ob visit.

Marple, it will be crazy few days so it's the best thing for your cat. Good luck and hope everything is going well!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Hi y'all! Everybody was right, and the kitty did very well at the vet.

My delivery was not easy, and took from 6 am - 8 pm on pitocin. They had to come lower or stop the pitocin a few times because her heart rate slowed down. I had an epidural so I felt nothing but impatience. Pushing was 8 - 10:53 pm and I found it difficult (the doctor loves reminding me I ain't 20 anymore and had predicted between 1-3 hours for pushing). The main complication there was my epidural fell out somewhere around 9:30 or 9:45 and I ended up with a pain level at 9-10 and crying my little eyes out. It's all worth it, of course, to have my beautiful little miracle girl Margot here now.


----------



## blueblue

Aww, congratulations! She's beautiful! I'm glad you are OK, how are you feeling? Sorry to hear the epidural wore off at the end x


----------



## MissMarpleFan

blueblue said:


> Aww, congratulations! She's beautiful! I'm glad you are OK, how are you feeling? Sorry to hear the epidural wore off at the end x

It was supposed to wear off somewhat so I could push better, but nobody realized the tube became totally detached until I had to beg for help. I guess my pain threshold isn't as good as I thought!

I'm recovering at home now, I have stitches for a second degree tear and medicine for a huge gross hemorrhoid, but other than that, feeling pretty good! I'm lucky my husband has turned out to be a pretty good dad and is letting me sleep sometimes. They gave me motrin and a stronger med I can take for the tear pain, but the strong med makes me so sleepy I can't even do it.

How are everybody's pregnancies going?


----------



## Squig34

Aw she's beautiful Marple - well done & congratulations!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations Marple! She’s perfect!!!!!! I’m so sorry labor was difficult and the epidural came out! It sounds like you did amazingly well! I hope recovery goes well! I had a 2nd degree tear with my first and it started to feel a little better by week 2. I hope it heals quickly! She’s so beautiful!


----------



## ttc126

I have to update you guys... Thursday I started bleeding. It was enough to need a pad and scared me so bad. I thought things were over for sure. I had an emergency ultrasound Friday morning and there was baby. Perfectly fine, measuring 5 weeks 6 days, and heartbeat of 110. I still can’t believe it. They weren’t able to find a reason for the bleeding so I’m just to take it easy. I go back Wednesday for another ultrasound and I’ll get one to ease my mind every week until 10 weeks. Then I’ll be fully transferred to the OB.


----------



## blueblue

Marple, I'm glad you are feeling pretty good and hope you recover from the tear soon. Glad your husband is helping out! Get all the rest you can to recover.

Ttc, that's very scary, I'm so glad the baby is OK. Same thing happened to me with DD, all was OK and they never knew what caused it


----------



## Squig34

Glad all was ok ttc & that you will get extra scans. All the best for Wednesday too.


----------



## Sweetkat

MissMarpleFan said:


> Hi y'all! Everybody was right, and the kitty did very well at the vet.
> 
> My delivery was not easy, and took from 6 am - 8 pm on pitocin. They had to come lower or stop the pitocin a few times because her heart rate slowed down. I had an epidural so I felt nothing but impatience. Pushing was 8 - 10:53 pm and I found it difficult (the doctor loves reminding me I ain't 20 anymore and had predicted between 1-3 hours for pushing). The main complication there was my epidural fell out somewhere around 9:30 or 9:45 and I ended up with a pain level at 9-10 and crying my little eyes out. It's all worth it, of course, to have my beautiful little miracle girl Margot here now.
> 
> View attachment 1053967
> View attachment 1053969
> View attachment 1053970

Miss Marple congratulations! Margot is soooooo beautiful and I love her headband and gorgeous clothes!


----------



## Sweetkat

ttc126 said:


> I have to update you guys... Thursday I started bleeding. It was enough to need a pad and scared me so bad. I thought things were over for sure. I had an emergency ultrasound Friday morning and there was baby. Perfectly fine, measuring 5 weeks 6 days, and heartbeat of 110. I still can’t believe it. They weren’t able to find a reason for the bleeding so I’m just to take it easy. I go back Wednesday for another ultrasound and I’ll get one to ease my mind every week until 10 weeks. Then I’ll be fully transferred to the OB.

So glad everything ok. I had internal bleeds with my DD1 and DD2. I think they are quite common as apparently women get breakthrough bleeds around the time of their period.

Mine never ended up in external bleeding and just resolved themselves. I think bleeding (internal and external) is quite common.


----------



## julesmw

Congrats Marple - she's perfect!


----------



## julesmw

TTC - how did your ultrasound go? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## julesmw

20 weeks today. Shew! Four more weeks to viability. Looking forward to that!


----------



## ttc126

julesmw said:


> TTC - how did your ultrasound go? Has the bleeding stopped?

Hi Jules!!!! Congrats on 20 weeks!!!!! So excited for you! 

My ultrasound was good this week! Baby measured 6+2 (so only 3 days of growth in 5 days...i was told not to worry) and heartbeat was 129. We were able to hear it too! Spotting finally quit and I’ve got my next ultrasound Tuesday this week. Just praying so hard baby looks good still. I had really strong morning sickness but today not as strong so I’m a bit stressed....

I was diagnosed with bacterial vaginosis and started an antibiotic for it, but I’ve had a bad reaction today so need them to switch me to something else. 


Hope everyone else is doing well!!!!


----------



## blueblue

Jules, congratulations on 20 weeks!

Ttc, glad the scan went well and your spotting has stopped. Hope you are less stressed now.

I had a scan last week, 16 weeks and consultant was happy with it, trying to keep feelings neutral so I don't get stressed out.


----------



## Squig34

Yay halfway Jules!

Happy 16 weeks blue!

Glad your scan went well TTC, FX also for Tuesday.

Sweetkat, how are you?


----------



## Sweetkat

Sorry I have been missing in action ladies. Have had my 12 week scan and all seems good so far. I am going to be 14 weeks on Thursday.

Have had almost constant mid level morning sickness, so I am constantly eating something to make it go away and then feeling bloated all day... 

And some things taste awful/like plastic/ like cardboard. I have actually bitten into stuff and then had to throw it out...

I don't know how I am going to keep this quiet at work. With my DDs didn't announce until 20 weeks but I think I am starting to get dodgy looks - had this woman eaten too many pies .

How is everyone else?


----------



## ttc126

Sweetkat, you are cracking me up!!!! Too many pies! Lol it’s some nice little bumpy bloat! I’m so happy you’re 14 weeks and doing so well!

I had my ultrasound today and everything was great. Baby measured 7+3 which is 3 days ahead of what they expected. I’m so happy it was a good day!
I do have hyperemesis but hopefully will feel better soon.


----------



## blueblue

Sweetkat, glad your scan went well, sorry about the morning sickness, hoping it passes soon for you. I'm much bigger this time too, it's impossible to hide in certain outfits.


----------



## Sweetkat

ttc126 said:


> Sweetkat, you are cracking me up!!!! Too many pies! Lol it’s some nice little bumpy bloat! I’m so happy you’re 14 weeks and doing so well!
> 
> I had my ultrasound today and everything was great. Baby measured 7+3 which is 3 days ahead of what they expected. I’m so happy it was a good day!
> I do have hyperemesis but hopefully will feel better soon.

Ttc126, great news about your scan :). I shouldn't moan about MS if you have hyperemesis. It must be hard. Can you generally function ok or are you in bed/ sick a lot of the time?

This time it's weird, because I swear that with DD2 I hardly had any sickness. Whereas this time it's not bad (nausea but not enough to actually be sick most of the time) but it's constant. Almost all day and all night. And even when I am eating I feel a bit sick.. And some food just tastes off. 

Mine isn't a bloat. I have a giant sticking out belly. Looks like I am 20 weeks, escpecially in the evening. I am not big enough or round enough to wear pregnancy clothes yet though as it just looks like a fat belly most of the time and I don't want to tell work or anyone else yet.


----------



## Sweetkat

blueblue said:


> Sweetkat, glad your scan went well, sorry about the morning sickness, hoping it passes soon for you. I'm much bigger this time too, it's impossible to hide in certain outfits.

 When I am not at work I just let my belly stick out. But I can't roll around like a shapeless blob at work. Plus as DD1 is not even 1 yet they probably think I am post pregnancy fat and blobby. I look quite thin everywhere else and from the back. Can't wait for my thunder thighs to come back :)


----------



## blueblue

Hope everyone is OK. 

Marple, how are you getting on with Margot?


----------



## blueblue

How are you all?

I had the 20 week scan, everything looks OK and baby isn't measuring small.


----------



## ttc126

Blue what great news!!!! How often will you have scans at this point?

I’m doing pretty well! Spotting again but I guess that’s just going to be the norm this pregnancy. Baby looked great on Tuesday and I’ll be 11 weeks in just a couple days!


----------



## blueblue

Ttc, congratulations on your 10 week scan, hope the spotting stops soon. My last pregnancy was like that, it is stressful but everything was ok.

I have scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks to check growth now.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - that is wonderful! And half way there!

TTC - glad your little one is still doing well - almost out of first tri!


----------



## blueblue

Thanks Jules, how are you? How many weeks now? About 24/5?


----------



## julesmw

I will be 24w tomorrow. V-day :wohoo:
I haven't had an appointment since my first at 11w for various reasons. I'm finally scheduled for one this Tuesday. I'm assuming they will schedule what would have been my 20w scan at that time. I think they will run a blood test to rule out cholestasis as well. I get that test regularly in my pregnancies since having it with my second.


----------



## ttc126

Happy almost v-day!!!!!!! What a relief!!!!! And thank goodness you’ve got an appointment! I’m sorry you’ve had to wait so long!

I got cholestasis last pregnancy so they’ll keep checking my blood as well.


----------



## julesmw

ttc126 said:


> Happy almost v-day!!!!!!! What a relief!!!!! And thank goodness you’ve got an appointment! I’m sorry you’ve had to wait so long!
> 
> I got cholestasis last pregnancy so they’ll keep checking my blood as well.

How did they treat it? When I had my appointment with this new doctor, she said they treat it differently now than they did 14 years ago when my son was born. I'm wondering what has changed.


----------



## ttc126

@julesmw I am not sure what they used to do but now they prescribe URSO, a drug to lower bile acids, and recommend early delivery...always before 38 weeks. In my case, I had my last baby at 36+0 scheduled c section. I got the steroid shots and he did great. How did they treat it with your son?


----------



## julesmw

With a medication like that, steroid shots, and induced the day I turned 36 weeks. She shook her head and kind of looked like that was ridiculous and said "well, we treat it differently now" and I assume she meant less aggressively. I wondered if that meant not delivering that early. I've read the risks of stillbirth raises significantly after 37 weeks. My last doctor always erred on the side of safety (thankfully!). I sure hope I don't have it. I'm not sure this doctor takes it very seriously. I would be very worried if I had to deliver after that 37 week mark.


----------



## ttc126

Same here! That is the standard in my area! If a doctor didn’t treat it that way I’d find someone who did!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Hi all! Sorry I've been AWOL, but you know how it is with a newborn and no sleep.

I did such a bad job putting on a diaper in the wee hours (pun intended?) of the morning that it wasn't on right and she peed all over her bassinet sheets, which of course I then had to wash.. 

But basically she is a perfect beautiful baby who only cries when there's something wrong (hunger, wet bassinet sheets, etc).

I can't imagine taking care of two of her, but we decided we will roll the dice and let nature take its course about whether she will have any siblings because we are too old (over 40) to have the luxury of well-spaced pregnancies. She may have been a one-time miracle anyway, and I'd be OK with that.

So glad to hear everybody's pregnancies are progressing well.


----------



## blueblue

Jules, hope everything goes well with your scan and the cholestasis test, and that you find a doctor who agrees with you if you need one. I'd always prefer to be on the side of caution too. So far I have provisionally booked a c-section date for 39w0d, the earliest they will do it, as it's safer to have it earlier.

Marple, glad you are ok! The no sleep is tough, isn't it? Glad she is a happy baby, that does make it easier. Putting on diapers is so hard at the start, I was rubbish at it! Good luck with having another, it's easier to get pregnant if you've just had a baby. Friend has just had her second at 41, conceived straight away after first month trying. Her first is 2.


----------



## Squig34

Happy v- day Jules!

Blue, great news that baby is growing well.


----------



## blueblue

Happy v-day Jules, I forgot to say before, then I forgot that I'd forgotten. Pregnancy brain strikes again!


----------



## Squig34

How are you all doing?


----------



## ttc126

Hi squig! 

I had a really good 12 week scan yesterday. Baby measured 8 days ahead... I keep telling them I ovulated early but it falls on deaf ears. They are keeping my due date despite consistently measuring ahead. Still spotting... so annoying. Still battling hyperemesis. But otherwise good. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## blueblue

TTC, glad you had a good scan! Sorry you are still struggling with the hyperemesis and spotting, hopefully they will stop soon.

I'm 22 weeks now, can feel the baby is getting bigger as the movements are changing.

Squig, how are you and your little ones?


----------



## julesmw

I'm doing fine. I finally had my appt this morning. Lots of blood work, my 1 hour glucose test, and they put in an order for the level II 20 week ultrasound I missed. I also have to start appointments every two weeks. I will be third tri on Saturday. 

Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## MissDoc

Hi ladies, I'm very newly pregnant after a couple early losses, and it wasn't easy to get pregnant with my son, nor with this kiddo. So this super early pregnancy is making me a crazy person. I am insanely anxious and my symptoms aren't that strong. But I did get three beta draws that were a good confirmation. I've got three weeks until a scan. Ugh, this agonizing wait!


----------



## Squig34

22 weeks now Blue!!
Third trimester Jules!! Wow!

We are good thanks blue. Back to work in less than 2 weeks though. I know there are benefits & I'm looking forward to those, but I'll really miss my sweet rascals :-(

Congratulations MissDoc. Hope all goes well for you. My symptoms weren't that strong with DD2, but she's here & healthy! So FX!


----------



## julesmw

Welcome, Doc! Sounds good so far. All of us PARL girls struggle with that, so you are well understood here.


----------



## MissDoc

Thanks for the welcome, ladies. For those of you who made it out of the “early days” of pregnancy, how in the world did you cope? I feel utterly useless, almost paralyzed with fear and sadness over the uncertainty. I feel like each little milestone will help (heartbeat, genetic screen, etc) but time is dragging so slowly and every milestone feels far away, and every little cramp makes me nervous. 

These early days it feels like some cruel and twisted Shrodinger’s Cat experiment, not knowing if there’s a live and dead baby in there. Sorry if that’s a little morbid. It’s definitely reflective of how I feel. I miss the exuberant innocent excitement from when I was pregnant with my son, before I experienced any loss.


----------



## ttc126

MissDoc said:


> Thanks for the welcome, ladies. For those of you who made it out of the “early days” of pregnancy, how in the world did you cope? I feel utterly useless, almost paralyzed with fear and sadness over the uncertainty. I feel like each little milestone will help (heartbeat, genetic screen, etc) but time is dragging so slowly and every milestone feels far away, and every little cramp makes me nervous.
> 
> These early days it feels like some cruel and twisted Shrodinger’s Cat experiment, not knowing if there’s a live and dead baby in there. Sorry if that’s a little morbid. It’s definitely reflective of how I feel. I miss the exuberant innocent excitement from when I was pregnant with my son, before I experienced any loss.

I’m sorry. It’s just really really hard. My whole first trimester has been worry worry worry...panick...puke and puke...worry. Horrible. I seriously think first tri after losses is hell. Just hang in there and try to take it hour by hour if you have to...


----------



## Squig34

MissDoc, sometimes I just wonder how I copied. From one moment to the next, I was up & down emotionally. It is just really hard. If you are a person of faith, pray. If not/also use techniques to reduce anxiety & distract your mind, like grounding. Read or watch a film to help take your mind off obsessing. But know that your feelings are so normal and that, while none of us can predict the future, there are lots of stories of success on this thread, so try to take some hope from that. I had weekly scans & it was still nerve wracking, even after just having a scan. But I got 2 rainbows after 6 losses in the end.


----------



## blueblue

Jules, glad you are doing well! Third trimester already!

Squig, thanks. Good luck with going back to work

Miss Doc, welcome! The first trimester anxiety is hard. I can relate to the Schrodinger's cat analogy, I feel like that too. Good luck with your first trimester and the wait until your scan. Squig's advice was great.


----------



## julesmw

I failed my one hour glucose test. I've never done that before. I hadn't eaten since Sunday night and it was Tuesday morning and I wonder if that had anything to do with it. I already felt a little off that morning, like my body was finally hungry and needing food. So now I have to have the three hour test next week.

The good news is that my bile acid test for cholestasis came back good. Hopefully I will avoid that problem this pregnancy.


----------



## julesmw

Doc - I guess the only thing I tried to do was stay busy with to-do lists and projects and when the worry would take over, I would remember something Tasha said years ago on this forum - be happy you are pregnant today and enjoy the now. It's hard. We all understand. I hope it goes quickly for you.


----------



## MissDoc

You all are very kind, thank you for the reassurance and support. I was spotting so my doctor checked my cervix, still closed. Did a scan but only saw gest sac and yolk sac. The sonographer made a dumb comment that it’s jusy 50/50 that it’s viable at this point, but my doctor said she didn’t have any expectation of seeing a fetal pole or HB yet and there’s no cause for alarm yet. Drew blood, and they’ll repeat on Tuesday. I think I’ve got some worry fatigue. Just like straight up exhausted from worrying, so that’s working in my favor today, as I seriously don’t have energy to worry at the intensity I have felt recently. Trying to appreciate and value each day of development as the little miracle that it is. Looking forward to the afternoon call about my blood numbers and even moreso to my Tuesday reassessment.


----------



## Squig34

That sounds right for your gestation MissDoc. Generally you don't see a hb before 6 weeks (it can happen at 5+6 sometimes, but a rule of thumb is 6+).

Jules, I hope you pass the 3 hour test!


----------



## blueblue

Jules, glad the choletasis test was clear, hope the next glucose test goes well.

Miss Doc, it does sound too early for a heartbeat, usually it's 6/7 weeks. Good luck and hope the first trimester goes quickly for you.


----------



## julesmw

Doc - how did your Tuesday visit go?


----------



## julesmw

I had the three hour test on Friday and while I passed three of the blood draws and not officially GD, I did fail one so am high risk for developing it later this pregnancy. (You have to fail two draws to have GD.) My doctor wants me to change my diet to high fiber, low carb for the rest of the pregnancy. She didn't say if she was going to retest later.


----------



## julesmw

I had my anatomy scan today. Everything looks good! The doctor is recommending to my doctor that I start weekly NSTs at 32 weeks, have a growth scan in six weeks due to my borderline GD, and not go past my due date. It feels like it's all so close now.


----------



## blueblue

Jules, glad your anatomy scan went well! Sorry about the borderline GD, hopefully it won't turn into GD. How many weeks are you now? 28/29?


----------



## julesmw

28w 4d. She also said she felt my dietary changes will be enough to keep baby healthy, so hopefully that is true. 

How are you doing, Blue?


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats on your anatomy scan, Jules. That must have been a relief. 

My scan at 6+3 DID see/hear a heart beat, which was massively reassuring. And symptoms have picked up and are in full swing, which helps with some reassurance as well. Still early, but I have a scan in 6 days. I'll be 8+3 and I think if all is still well then, it will be a big milestone for me.


----------



## blueblue

Miss Doc, congratulations on your scan!

Jules, that's great that the diet will work so well! 

I'm good, still a bit anxious with movements etc and my LO has been giving me all her bugs recently. I'm 25 weeks now.


----------



## julesmw

Doc - I will look for your next update. Glad the wee one is doing well so far!

Blue - almost third tri. How are you feeling? I've found I'm in that nice time where I'm not sick anymore and I'm not miserable yet. I've had a couple worries with movements, too, and had to stop and check. Usually if I lay on my side towards my tummy she will start to move. She doesn't like to be squished. Every time I lean forward too far while sitting she starts protesting, which is a little hard at times like when I'm trying to put on shoes or leaning forward working on something. I am glad she has a trigger, though. It makes it easy to check on her when she's been too quiet.


----------



## moonlit

blueblue said:


> Happy v-day Jules, I forgot to say before, then I forgot that I'd forgotten. Pregnancy brain strikes again!

Test


----------



## moonlit

I used to be Sweetkat since 2012, but today I noticed that my username got changed to moonlit???? How bizzare is that? Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## julesmw

That's weird!


----------



## julesmw

Doc - how did your scan go today?


----------



## ttc126

Thinking of you MissDoc! 

How is everyone else this week?

I’m 16 weeks! Yay! Hyperemesis is finally dying down and everything is going fine! I see my OB tomorrow.


----------



## julesmw

TTC - glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Squig34

Glad to hear of things going pretty smoothly for you all.

MissDoc, how was your scan?

Sweetkat, that is really weird...


----------



## blueblue

ttc, glad you are feeling better, happy 16 weeks!

miss doc, hope your scan went well!

Jules, glad you are feeling good in the early third trimester! Glad everything is good with her movements. I had to get checked out with movements but everything was OK. LO has chicken pox but luckily I've already had it. Just getting her immunity checked for slapped cheek syndrome as think she may have had it - no body rash, just the face rash but we thought it was her eczema as her skin is very sensitive (can't use wet wipes etc).


----------



## hopeful23456

Cool this thread is going again, I haven’t been on in a long time. I’m 36+4 with a boy and engaged. I’m divorced to the twins dad.


----------



## julesmw

Congrats, hopeful! I think I remember you from years ago when I was active. How has your pregnancy gone so far?


----------



## hopeful23456

julesmw said:


> Congrats, hopeful! I think I remember you from years ago when I was active. How has your pregnancy gone so far?

Going well! Did ivf with ccs testing and a fet, this is my 1 only normal embie and it worked! Yeah I’ve been on here since heart started it soooo long ago. And the rmc thread before. How are you? My cs is scheduled for May 14


----------



## julesmw

Hopeful - So close! How great that your little embie worked!

Mine is going well. I will be 32w tomorrow. Since I'm high risk, my doctor said I won't be able to go past my due date and will be watched to see if I need to go early. I feel like it could happen any time in June, although I'm not due until the 22nd. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## julesmw

I had my 32w OB visit today. They are starting me on weekly BPP ultrasounds and NSTs. I'm starting my first on Monday and will have one every Monday until she is born. I am glad they are watching her so closely, but not looking forward to an extra two hours of tests every week. Doctor said again I won't be going the full 40 weeks. She said if I continue to do as well as I am, she will induce me between 39-40 if I haven't gone on my own. So far so good!


----------



## blueblue

Jules, glad it's OK, sorry you have to have the extra tests every week. How are you getting on now?

I'm 31 weeks tomorrow, another growth scan next week, so far he is normal size.


----------



## julesmw

Hi Blue!

So far so good. 35 weeks tomorrow. I am so ready to have this baby! She went from 54th percentile to 76th percentile in six weeks, so I know she will be my biggest baby yet. Kind of worried about it!


----------



## blueblue

Wow, 35 weeks! How big is she predicted to be?


----------



## julesmw

She was 5lb 12oz at 34w 2d :help:


----------



## blueblue

My DD was 3lb at the same point, but she was tiny. This one was 2lb 6oz at 28 weeks. The scans do have a margin of error, sometimes they are a pound or so smaller. I'm hoping she is littler for you.


----------



## blueblue

Had a growth scan yesterday, baby is 4lbs and consultant is happy. I'm a bit worried as I noticed on the growth chart when I got home that the head circumference has gone from 75th centile, to under 50th, to 35th at this scan. The doctor didn't mention so hoping it is OK. The femur length and abdominal circumference haven't dropped down the centiles.


----------



## julesmw

I guess it's always somewhat encouraging if they weren't alarmed, although I think I would be putting in a message to my doctor just to ask about it for reassurance.


----------



## julesmw

I will be 36 weeks tomorrow. If this was my pregnancy with my son, I would be giving birth tomorrow. Makes me realize how close I am to delivery!


----------



## blueblue

Oh wow, 36 weeks!

I looked at the chart again, it doesn't look as bad. The femur length and abdominal circumference have also bounced around a little bit. I'm going to ask the midwife at the next appointment.


----------



## red_head

Do you mind if I join? I’m only about 4.5 weeks. I’m going out my mind. This is my 5th pregnancy - 3 early miscarriages (before 8 weeks) and then my last 14 months ago when I was about 5 month pregnant. We’ve been trying 6 years. I’m just not coping, keep convincing myself it’s all over. Symptoms are coming and going which isn’t helping. How do I get through? Xx


----------



## blueblue

Welcome red_head, I'm so sorry for your losses, and over such a long time. Under 5 weeks is early and the symptoms can be patchy, mine were this time. Wishing you lots of luck. It is the hardest thing to cope with, I found it so difficult. Do you have anyone close to you who is supportive?


----------



## blueblue

I asked the hospital about the scan, they said it's because he's head down - the measurements are lower than breech as the head is squashed, and it's harder to get an accurate measurement.


----------



## blueblue

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## red_head

Thanks blueblue. We aren’t telling anyone we’re pregnant yet so no one to talk to. I just don’t know how to cope. I think this is making me realise that if this isn’t the one, I can’t ever do this again xx


----------



## julesmw

Hi Redhead - I struggled with symptoms coming and going, too. It would make me lose hope and then the next day I'd be sick again. It's hard to not worry! Take it a day at a time and try to find something outside of this pregnancy to do that will keep you busy and interested. It always helps me.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - that's good to hear! How far along are you now?


----------



## blueblue

The symptoms can be patchy and that is hard to deal with. It's very hard emotionally, feels like a rollercoaster. Sending you lots of luck. Do you have other things to focus on? It can help.


----------



## blueblue

I'm 32 weeks now.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Popping in to say hello ladies.

Remember they thought Margot was really big but they were totally wrong. She just had her 4 month appointment and she is about 15th percentile in everything except her 94th percentile head! I think those big brains threw all of the ultrasound estimates way off. ;)

She was born 7lbs 2 oz, and she is now 12 lbs, 7 oz.


----------



## julesmw

Marple - she's a doll!


----------



## ttc126

Hi Redhead! I have been a total basket case during this and my last pregnancies. Just try to take it day by day and know that symptoms come and go and don’t always mean the worst. Sending you a hug.

Marple!!!!! She’s darling!

Jules, you’re SO close!

Blue, you’re almost there as well! 

I’m 23 weeks now. Finally quit puking as much lol. Still super exhausted. But excited to be over halfway!


----------



## julesmw

TTC - good to hear from you! Glad you are feeling a bit better. Are you staying team yellow?


----------



## ttc126

Thank you Jules!!!!! I can’t believe I forgot to announce here but I’m having my FOURTH baby BOY! Over the moon and more than anything I feel so relieved and grateful that the anatomy scan looked good and all genetic testing came back normal.


----------



## julesmw

That's awesome! I'm having my fourth girl! What are the odds?!? :laugh2:


----------



## julesmw

After recurrent miscarriage, it is always such a relief to have genetic testing come back okay. I felt so relieved, too.


----------



## ttc126

Aww congratulations I didn’t realize you’re having your fourth daughter! How exciting!!!!!


----------



## julesmw

It is so lopsided - I don't understand it! I don't know how my son was ever born. :laugh2: I have friends that have five boys or four boys and a girl (a couple of those!). How do some people have most or all of one gender? I'm glad I love little pink bundles! My DH would have loved another boy, but you get what you get and we are both so happy she is healthy! It is so odd, though. Like wouldn't 50/50 odds play out a little more? :shrug:


----------



## blueblue

Marple, she's adorable! How are you?

TTC - congratulations on your fourth boy and 23 weeks!

Jules - congratulations on your fourth girl! 

I've got another hospital appointment as they found antibodies after a blood test at the same time as the anti-d injection, they are hoping it's a lab error.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - what does that mean?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Can i join? 6w1d preggo with #4. Lost DD1s twin at 17wk and had a loss in 2009, babys HB stopped at 6w3d.


----------



## julesmw

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Can i join? 6w1d preggo with #4. Lost DD1s twin at 17wk and had a loss in 2009, babys HB stopped at 6w3d.

Welcome! When is your next appointment?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

julesmw said:


> Welcome! When is your next appointment?

My 1st appointment is June 12


----------



## blueblue

Welcome OnErth&InHvn, good luck for your appointment on the 12th


----------



## blueblue

Jules, it means that any subsequent babies could be at risk of rhesus disease, where my blood would attack a baby with positive blood as it would produce antibodies against positive blood. The midwife thought it was a lab error and something else caused it. I'm not planning any more babies after this. I'm not sure if there are any more implications, the midwife didn't elaborate on the phone, she's going to explain more at my appointment and when she gets the test results.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - that is one of those conditions I am clueless about. When is your hospital appointment?


----------



## julesmw

Doctor checked at my last appointment and I'm at a 1 and high, which was a little discouraging. If baby hasn't come on her own, they plan to induce me on the 18th. They ran another cholestasis test and it came back normal, so no worries there. I'm doing what I can to go on my own naturally, but it looks like I'm headed for another induction. It would be nice to have a baby on it's own just once, but as long as they get here safely, I am thankful.


----------



## blueblue

Glad the cholestasis test was normal, hopefully they won't have to induce you, when is your actual due date?

My hospital appointment is next week.


----------



## julesmw

I'm due the 22nd. She won't let me go that long due to age and past history.


----------



## Squig34

Jules, so close, how exciting! For some reason, I thought you were having a section, but now I realise you're not, it's no wonder you're so concerned about baby's size!

Blue, glad all is well, not too long for you either. I don't believe there is any impact for the baby you're gestating with that blood thing, I think that's what my mum got from me & I was fine, but because the medical cocked up testing afterwards & tested the wrong one of us, they had the wrong results which caused problems for my subsequent sister. However, it will be good to hear from the midwife.

Welcome to the other new ladies! Any more updates, red_head? RM is very difficult & I also lost a son at 5 months before my daughters were born.

MissMarple, Margot is adorable. I can't believe she's over 4 months already!

Congratulations on :blue: ttc.


----------



## julesmw

Yes - that is why I'm worried about a large baby. I've always needed stitches from either an episiotomy or a tear and my babies were all between 5lb 14oz and 7lb 12oz, so not exactly huge in size. Can't imagine what a big baby could do. :help:


----------



## blueblue

Jules, hope she isn't too big! Not long to go now

Thanks Squig, hope you are ok! I have appointment this week. Had a fall the other day and had to have anti-d as a precaution in case it was a lab error. I was monitored and the baby was ok


----------



## red_head

Had a scan Friday and the scanner said it all looked perfect, heartbeat and right size for my dates, but I’m really worried - baby measuring 2.3mm and I’m 6+2. Some things I’ve read say that’s right and after 6 weeks you grow 1mm per day, so 6+2 is bang on, but then most things say that’s way to small and more like 5 weeks? I have no idea but I’m a wreck now. That’s just the embryo size not the sac etc. I don’t know. I’m so glad there was a heartbeat but I know that’s not enough from experience. I’m just really struggling. We’ve got another scan in 2 weeks (which again makes me worried as if it was all perfect why invite us back so soon?). I’m second guessing everything it’s ridiculous! 
It also makes me really sad as I’m in another group for Jan babies, and people as far along as me are all buying everything and so excited. It just makes me sad to have lost that innocence you know? I wish I could be that hopeful. Even with my last pregnancy I’d only got a few bits and I was five months when we lost him. It’s all upstairs boxed up and it breaks my heart. 
Sorry to vent. I just feel so alone, like no one understands and I don’t know how I can get through this. I honestly don’t think I can cope with losing another baby. I feel like if I survive, there would be no chance I would ever want to be pregnant again, and that pressure on this pregnancy makes it even harder. 
Sorry to be such a downer. I have asked for a mental health referral, but the waiting times are so long and I don’t know where else to turn xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

The sac is bigger than the baby. When I lost my baby in 2009, I gave birth at home. The baby was 6w3d but the sac was much bigger. 

If the scanner and doctor are ok with the small difference in days, I wouldnt worry. 

I'm nervous for my scan. I have no idea what I'll get on Wednesday. Will the baby be 7w2d? Will the baby be gone? I have no idea. Losing a baby stinks and robs you of joy in these circumstances


----------



## julesmw

It is so hard. I have nine days at most to go and I still worry daily. If the doctor isn't worried, I would try to do the same. My doctor was always kind, but he was always honest with me, too. If there was something they didn't like, they would tell you.


----------



## Squig34

Redhead, given your history, even if everything is was ok, it doesn't surprise me that they invited you back for another scan so soon - it's just to keep an eye on things for you, but probably also for your benefit because they recognise your anxiety. I had weekly first tri scans with my son (although I lost him at 5 months; I did get additional scans after first tri but no one took me seriously enough when I said there was a problem) so with my older daughter (7th pregnancy) I had weekly scans in first tri, then fortnightly til around 22 weeks, then weekly again. With my second daughter, I got fortnightly scans throughout. I hope your next scan brings your more good news. You're right that sadly, for some of us, even a heartbeat isn't as reassuring as it might be, BUT, it's a step to get you to the next stage. We do all understand how hard it is though :hugs:


----------



## red_head

Thank you all. It’s so sad we’ve all been through so much. 
My consultant told me that the staff wouldn’t tell me even if they knew there was a problem, as they wouldn’t want to worry me. That’s made me worry more as I feel I can’t trust them! I am really trying to stay calm but it is so hard. 
Squig I totally get the feeling when they won’t listen. I lost my son at 5 months too and from the beginning I’d known something was wrong and kept saying so but they brushed it off. We got diagnosed with gastroschisis at my 12 week scan, but they kept saying it’ll be fine, and then we went for a routine appointment and he was gone. It’s made me feel quite powerless. 

Jules hopefully those last few days fly by for you and your little one is in your arms safely soon.

OnErth it does change things completely it is very sad. I’m glad we’re due so close together so can help each other through xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I thought about asking for more scans but our deductible is 6k and we pay all that out of pocket before they pay 80%, and scans are expensive!


----------



## Squig34

What is gastroschisis, Red?


----------



## red_head

I’m Erth can you get scans cheaper anywhere else? I know round here there aren’t private places that offer them.
Squig it’s where the stomach forms outside the body. It’s not normally fatal although it can be. After he was born we found out there had been lots of other issues too xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

No, theres no other place unless I'll over 20 weeks


----------



## julesmw

OnErth - mine is the same way. I've been paying $400 a week out of pocket for the BPP ultrasound and NST test. Once we hit deductible, they will pay the majority. Insurance is so bad these days.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Back from appointment! Bumblebee measured 7wks with 160 HB! Im 7wks2dys. I go back in 2 weeks for another scan.


----------



## Squig34

Great news, onerth!


----------



## julesmw

That's wonderful!


----------



## blueblue

Redhead, I hope you are ok, it's so hard with all the scans. I think it's normal to have another scan at 8 weeks, I had them every two weeks between 6-12 weeks. The loss of hope and innocence is hard, pregnancy is different for us, we see all the things that can go wrong whereas other people can enjoy it. I'm so sorry for the loss of your baby at 5 months. Keeping every crossed for you this time. 

OnErth, that's great news!

Even with three weeks to go I'm still worrying, they aren't able to access my antibody results until Monday as the only two staff with access are off work so I have no idea what the situation is, whether anyone has actually checked them and what the levels are. The midwife who I saw said they monitor the baby after birth, but she was quite flippant.


----------



## julesmw

Blue - how frustrating. Do you know if they will want to take the baby early? Have you heard anything else about how this could affect your wee one?


----------



## blueblue

I don't think they'll deliver earlier than 39 weeks unless there are complications from it, or poor growth on the growth scan. The chance of issues are small on the first pregnancy with it, but obviously it's still a worry. They can end up with anemia or severe jaundice


----------



## ttc126

Blue, I would push to have things taken seriously. It’s so annoying your midwife with flippant. In the US, they do MCV scans to ensure baby isn’t anemic. I had trouble with the “anti-Kell” antibody with #2 and they took him at 37 weeks.


----------



## julesmw

Chloe Denise was born at 7:07 pm weighing 7lbs 7oz and 20 1/2 inches long. I will post a pic when I find out how to upload one.


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations @julesmw!!!!!!


----------



## MissMarpleFan

Congratulations Jules! That’s so wonderful.

I can’t believe my baby is 5 months tomorrow!
https://hickeyology.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/img_7493.jpg


----------



## julesmw

Marple - too too cute!


----------



## blueblue

Jules, congratulations!

Marple, she's beautiful! Five months already!


----------



## julesmw

Blue - how are you doing?


----------



## blueblue

Better now, I had a scare last week at my growth scan as I'm borderline polyhydramnios and the baby had moved transverse on top of all the fluid. They said he has more space to move due to the fluid. The doctor was worried that if my waters had broken, I could have had a cord prolapse. Luckily baby has moved head down again, he's not engaged, so I'm feeling better. 

The antibodies have come back very low so hopefully it won't affect the pregnancy. It's at an injection level, but I hadn't had an injection since my last baby three years ago. 

37 weeks now, he's growing well and about 6lbs.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations jules! Look forward to a pic!

What a cutie, Marple :)

Congratulations on 37 weeks & term, blue, I hope all keeps going smoothly for you especially with those borderline issues, but baby has reached a good gestation & weight if early delivery becomes necessary. So close! I take it they won't let you go overdue?


----------



## blueblue

Thanks Squig, they won't let me go to 40 weeks, I have a repeat elective c-section booked at 39 weeks as had an emergency one last time.


----------



## Squig34

Even more exciting then blue, less than 2 weeks!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Scan went well today! Bee measured on track with a good heartbeat! I feel like I can breathe a bit.


----------



## blueblue

Thanks, Squig!

OnErth&InHvn - great news on your scan!

Hope everyone is OK. 

Jules, how is life with your new little one?


----------



## julesmw

Blue - does that mean you will have your section next week?

It's good here. She is adorable and tiny and sleeps a lot and eats pretty well. This stage is so so short. We are trying to soak it up as much as possible!


----------



## blueblue

I'm having the section next week, can't believe it's so close, I've been nesting which feels surreal.

Glad you are enjoying the early days, the tiny phase doesn't last long, does it?


----------



## Squig34

Can't wait to hear your news, blue! Hope the time goes quickly & that you are getting some rest these last days!


----------



## julesmw

Looking forward to your update, Blue! So exciting - you are almost done!

How is everyone else? I would love to hear some updates!


----------



## Squig34

Blue! Surely you have news? :)


----------



## blueblue

Sorry for the late reply, ladies, the last week has been crazy. My section got cancelled (after a day in hospital waiting) and provisionally moved to Wednesday, luckily they were able to fit us in and baby boy was born on Wednesday morning. 

He's doing well, we had a bit of issue with jitteryness and had to go back to hospital, they think it was due to low blood sugar and he's doing fine now with some formula topups. He also didn't settle day or night for more than 15 mins at a time so I was out of action with the complete sleep deprivation, he's getting on better now. My older daughter loves him, it's so cute to watch. I will upload a photo when I work out how!

Hope everyone is OK x


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on baby boy's safe arrival, blue! That sleep deprivation sounds really really tough, I mean newborns aren't known for sleeping well but no one expects it to be just that rough. Glad your son is doing better now x


----------



## julesmw

Congrats Blue!


----------



## ttc126

Congratulations blue!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Yay blue!!


----------



## blueblue

I didn't expect the sleep deprivation to be that bad, luckily he slept through the next night (I know, I didn't think that was possible either!) and settled down to waking every two to four hours after that. He tends to feed for ages, an hour plus then have 3/4 hour gaps. He is beautiful and I'm trying to enjoy him as much as possible!

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## julesmw

Aww - he sounds snuggly. I'm so glad he is here! I hope you are able to soak up these moments. They go so fast. Chloe is one month today. Where does the time go??


----------



## blueblue

Me too! I had reduced movements a few times, including in the last few days and had to get them checked out, it's much safer that he's here. He's very snuggly, like a little bear. I'm enjoying him as much as I can. He's my last baby, I was sensitised to his blood in pregnancy and there's a risk of rhesus disease in future pregnancies

One month already! How are you?


----------



## red_head

Congratulations on your rainbows :) 
When did you feel you could relax? We’ve just had our 12 weeks scan, and so far everything has been perfect but I am still terrified it’s going to end - the scan was only yesterday but I already feel like it could be over. We don’t see our consultant for another 2 weeks as I think they feel that there’s no point until the first tri is over, and hopefully he will then book in more scans - we’ve had them every two weeks til now but now there’s nothing til our 20 week one in September! I feel so anxious! Xx


----------



## julesmw

Blue - I'm doing well. She is six weeks today and getting chubby! I love little thigh rolls. Wish they looked that cute on me :laugh2: Last week I started feeling somewhat like my normal self and started doing a lot more. 

Red - I don't think the worry ever went away for me. It would come and go and I would have to reason with myself or get busy doing something. I had a doppler and until I could feel the baby regularly, I used it to reassure myself. Some people can't do that as it causes them more anxiety, but if I ever had a time I couldn't find the heartbeat, I would go do something else and try again later knowing she was probably just in a hard-to-find position. I see you are 14 weeks tomorrow - that's wonderful! Second tri is the easiest and fastest for me. I hope it's a good one for you, too.


----------



## blueblue

Red, my anxiety came and went too. It helped getting past 12 weeks, then past 20 weeks. I had reduced movements (a week before I had him I spent the night in triage and was prepped for c-section in case he had another issue on the ctg, and the anti-d issue was stressful too. It's hard to relax after recurrent loss, hoping the time passes quickly for you.

Jules, that's great! I bet she is adorable! I still don't feel like myself, it's only been 3 weeks though, struggling with sleep and feeding. It's bittersweet as this is definitely my last baby, two is enough for us and I don't want to risk the anti-d issue again.


----------



## blueblue

Red, how are you feeling now?


----------



## red_head

Hey :) I’m doing ok mostly. I’m finding the second trimester harder in some ways as I found my second tri loss so difficult, but on the other hand everything seems to be going well and the doctors have said we can be confident. I had a freak out Thursday and went for a private scan and baby was fine and we found out we’re having a boy :) it was very obvious lol! I was on cloud 9 for a couple days but now I’m back to worrying! I think once I get to 20 weeks and that scan goes ok I will relax a bit. I just hope I get that far! 
Hope everyone else is doing well? Blue are you feeling better?


----------



## blueblue

Red, glad you are ok, I hope 20 weeks comes around quickly for you. Glad everything was good on your scan. I always felt the same after scans, started worrying again the next day.

Getting there, he's a month already and has grown so much. I can't believe he's here.


----------



## blueblue

How is everyone getting on? 

Red, how are things going? x


----------



## red_head

Hey Blue - how are you getting on? 
I’m doing good I think, still days with anxiety wobbles. The thing I find difficult is now I’m showing I get lots of people asking if this is my first. Did anyone else find that? I’m never sure what to say, so I just say yes then go away and cry and feel guilty!


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations on 26 weeks, that's great news. And a little boy!

It's hard when people say that, especially if you have had a later loss. Don't feel guilty for saying yes if it's too difficult to explain. It's hard to keep explaining it over and over, especially when you are pregnant and it's an emotional time. I did find that when I'd had the baby, and met some mom friends and mentioned the losses, a lot of them had miscarriages too. 

Little blue is great, he's 3 months now, sleeping more at the moment and smiling at me so much, it's lovely. His big sister loves him so much too.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I still say this is #4. It's just easier. It doesnt take away my losse . I'd rather not have to explain. 

Honestly, I havent thought about my losses since very early on (under 10wks). Now, it's just the stupid cancer that takes over every thought.


----------



## red_head

Gosh that’s gone so fast! That’s so lovely he’s smiley! How have you found it all? 

OnErth that must be so difficult I can’t even imagine.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Cancer is really just a different type of loss. 

I was nervous early on and sometimes hearing a baby cry is still hard. I had a scan the day of my 2009 loss but I tried not to even think of it.


----------



## blueblue

OnErth, I'm sorry to hear that, it must be so difficult. Do you have lot of support from family and friends?

Red, the first two months were hard, he was adorable and I was so happy he was here but he didn't sleep well and had slight reflux. It's much easier now, and his personality is starting to show.


----------



## red_head

Aww that must be so lovely :) that’s good he’s sleeping well already - I honestly don’t know how I will cope with those difficult nights. All worth it though xx


----------



## blueblue

It feels like forever at the time but goes quickly, it gets easier after the first eight weeks x


----------



## loeylo

blueblue said:


> Red, my anxiety came and went too. It helped getting past 12 weeks, then past 20 weeks. I had reduced movements (a week before I had him I spent the night in triage and was prepped for c-section in case he had another issue on the ctg, and the anti-d issue was stressful too. It's hard to relax after recurrent loss, hoping the time passes quickly for you.
> 
> Jules, that's great! I bet she is adorable! I still don't feel like myself, it's only been 3 weeks though, struggling with sleep and feeding. It's bittersweet as this is definitely my last baby, two is enough for us and I don't want to risk the anti-d issue again.

Hi! Long time no speak! We were pregnant the same time - Gracie turned 4 in October!i can’t believe people have had a second already, it all feels like 10 seconds ago!


----------



## blueblue

loeylo said:


> Hi! Long time no speak! We were pregnant the same time - Gracie turned 4 in October!i can’t believe people have had a second already, it all feels like 10 seconds ago!

How are you? Can't believe they are four already! It feels like forever and not long ago at the same time.


----------



## MissMarpleFan

10 month old miracle baby photo spam!

I still can’t believe my luck to have this beautiful baby. Hang in there ladies.


----------



## dairymomma

Hi ladies! An OG poster who is tentatively stepping back onto this thread. Surprise rainbow baby #5 due early May but likely be born late April. (And by surprise, I mean SURPRISE. I was told I was in early menopause a year ago and it would be difficult to get pregnant again, even if we were actively trying. Which we weren't...) Had a rocky 1st tri due to bleeding that never seemed to quit and anxiety attacks still plague me since I'm considered not only high risk due to my clotting disorder and we're high risk for genetic issues like heart defects and Trisomies but now we potentially have unexplained IUGR. It feels like my complication/risk list has gotten longer with each pregnancy. I have at least one growth scan each trimester but depending on how baby is growing, I may have to have more. My 14 week growth check put baby 4 days ahead of my dates though I don't believe that. I was watching the tech do the crown rump measurement and she was hella off kilter doing it. I've NEVER had a baby measure ahead either. My babies are always tiny and usually measure up to a week smaller. Even my dr thinks the measurements were off and kept my EDD as it is. Sigh...Anyway 17 weeks tomorrow and feeling okay for the moment. I see the doctor on Thursday and I'm hoping hearing the heartbeat will help ease the lingering anxiety. Then my 20 week anatomy scan after Christmas so not too much longer before I get to see baby again. We are staying team yellow this time and I think we may actually be surprised. I've always had an inkling about the gender and my gut has never been wrong. Neither has the ring test or the Chinese gender charts. :haha: But this time, I cannot tell worth a darn and I'm staying away from the old wive's tale type tests because part of me is afraid I'll somehow jinx things (logical, I know...:wacko:) and part of me wants to truly be surprised. 

Red-on your question of how to answer if this is your first baby... It's totally up to you. If you feel comfortable with sharing the number, then go for it. If not, then don't. Some people will count all of their babies, even their angels but I have always just said 'This is X baby' only counting my rainbows and if they ask further, I will tell of my history. At least as much as I'm comfortable telling that person anyway. But when I've had 14 known miscarriages, it's hard to say "oh this is baby #21" without getting a heck of a lot of judgement and uncomfortable questions. Do I count my 16 angels as my children? Hell yes. But am I going to share that with every stranger who stops to ask me how many kids I have when I'm in the grocery store? Nope. The comments I get about having 4 with a 5th on the way are bad enough. But if you say this is your first, do not feel guilty for saying it. YOU know how many babies you have and that's what really matters.


----------



## blueblue

Marple, she's beautiful! Ten months already! x

Dairy, congratulations! Good luck with your doctor's appointment this week x


----------



## ttc126

Dairy!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! You helped me so much with my rainbow pregnancy back in 2017. Sending you all of the happy thoughts and prayers and hoping your appointment goes well.

I can’t believe it, but my little guy Jett is already 3 months old! I didn’t share much about his birth in here but I got my tubes tied this time because I had placenta accreta. It’s a high risk of it happening again and they were worried we might not be as lucky next time.


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks all. 19+3 and had my appt days all mixed up. I didn't see the dr til this past Friday. :dohh: But the appt was okay. She gave me a little scare when she couldn't find the heartbeat and we'd just been talking about how I can sometimes go 24+ hours without feeling some sort of movement from the baby but a quick peek ultrasound later, we knew why the hb and movement are so hard to pick up.

Y'all, this kid is a monkey in the making. Not only is my placenta smack dab in the most anterior spot it possibly could be but this babe will go smoosh itself down into my pelvis and is almost always transverse when it does this. So baby is moving but since s/he is laying spine down tucked way into my pelvis, s/he is always hitting either nothing but amniotic fluid or my placenta. And since it's always laying down as low as it possibly can, the Doppler can't pick up the heartbeat through my pelvic bones, the placenta, and my bladder (which, according to the dr, was astonishingly full even though I didn't feel like I had to pee.) So no worries at this point if I don't feel regular movement.

She also gave me the lowdown on how we're going to do the 3rd tri growth checks. I have my anatomy scan at 21 weeks and we'll do a growth check around 24 weeks and every 4 weeks after that unless something comes up. I feel better knowing I've got a doctor checking on things but I wasn't exactly expecting growth checks that often.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy, Red, how are you getting on? x


----------



## blueblue

Didn't see the update! That's hard that you are struggling to feel the movements, it's good they have a reason for it. I hope the next appointments go well and the next 21 weeks fly by.

TTC, congratulations on your rainbow baby! Sorry about the placenta accreta. I'm not having any more either, had anti-d antibodies in this pregnancy with a high risk of complications next time around


----------



## dairymomma

Never in a million years did I EVER think I'd be posting this update. Our baby boy Andrew was born sleeping very early this morning. His cord had become wrapped around him several times and we think he passed sometime Christmas Eve. I am positive I felt movement up until then but he was measuring 3 weeks behind my dates. However, the drs think he still could have been moving, just not getting enough nutrients to grow very well due to the cord issue. I am also battling influenza (have been for a week now) so I was very glad we went in last night not only for the observation and IV fluids for myself but because I was already in labor when we went in. 

I am trying to be sensitive because I know there are others on this thread who have had issues and I do not want to freak anyone out. I want to say that what happened with our little boy was an incredibly RARE thing-one of my doctors said she'd NEVER heard of the cord being wrapped around as many times as this and the other doctor said he'd never seen it happen in a baby of such early gestation. It's not easy and it's certainly not something I ever thought I'd ever experience and with it being Christmas too...I've barely cried but it's more because the shock is still settling in and if I cry, I cough til I can't breathe so I try not to cry. I'm sure we'll be grieving for a while.

I'm sad to be leaving this thread because this was very likely our last baby but everyone-even my doctors who have started to hint that I may want to be done ttc at least for a VERY long time-have cautioned me to physically heal from both the birth and the flu and to give myself time to grieve this loss before I make such a final decision. Good luck to all still pregnant and I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancies!


----------



## red_head

Oh my gosh dairymomma I am so so sorry. Xx


----------



## blueblue

Dairy, I'm so sorry for your loss and what you are going through. Thinking of you and Andrew. Take care x


----------



## MissMarpleFan

I’m so sorry, Dairy, how heartbreaking.


----------



## ttc126

Dairy, I’m seeing your update late but I am so very sorry.


----------



## dairymomma

I'm just popping in quick but I want to say thank you for the kind words. It's been hard. SO much harder than my other losses and I'm so f-ing mad that we are having to go through this after the hellish time we've had just trying to have a baby. It's so f-ing unfair. But I know this is part of the grieving process and it's going to take time to heal from this on every level. I know I'll be okay eventually. But right now, it's brutally hard.

I see my doctor tomorrow for my post partum check (she wanted to see me at 3 weeks instead of the usual 6) and I'm going to see what she has to say about all of this. 

She's great by the way. She was out of town when Andrew was born but was in the office the very next morning. And despite being almost as sick as I was-I ended up testing positive for influenza while in the hospital-she stopped in to see me a few times before I was discharged. And that first time she stopped in, she walked in fully gowned/gloved/masked (thanks influenza...) and she was crying as hard as I was. When your physician feels a loss as acutely as you do? Now that's a doctor to keep. 

I know what happened with Andrew was like a 1 in 10 million chance type of thing and it wasn't something we could have predicted or prevented. And it helps to know the reason for this loss when so many of my losses are unexplained. But I still want to hear what the dr has to add to what I already know about what happened and where she sees things going from here. I also want to discuss my options for further testing (she's a new dr and a fresh set of eyes looking at my history so I want to know what she thinks I could have done yet, if anything.) and possibly having some high resolution imaging or an HSG done to see what my reproductive system actually looks like since that's never been done. I also want to discuss my options for permanent birth control because, as much as I hate to think about it, I do know we are stepping closer to that point. I am a particularly difficult patient in this regard though because most forms of birth control are no-nos for me for one reason or another. So I want to know what my choices in that department are, limited though they may be.


----------



## dairymomma

And truly, I wish all who are pregnant and/or ttc who may be viewing this thread, a happy and healthy pregnancy. What happened for us was a very rare thing and sometime in the future, if we choose to try again, maybe I'll be back with happier news.


----------



## ttc126

I am so sorry Dairy. Thinking of you and so sad your precious Andrew isn’t here. It’s so unfair. I really hope you have a good appointment and are able to get good answers to your questions about imaging and birth control etc. I am so heartbroken for you. No one deserves to lose babies but some people have just been through way too much. Sending love.


----------



## blueblue

Dairy, I'm heartbroken for you, your family and little Andrew, I'm so sorry you had to go through this. I'm glad your doctor is so supportive. Good luck with your appointment, the tests and the birth control options :hugs: x


----------



## mindyb85

Can i cautiously join this thread? 
First I read some of the recent posts and dairy I am so very sorry for the loss of your son Andrew. My son David was also born sleeping at 24+5 this past April. I am still grieving. It has gotten a little easier with time and some days I’m ok and others, a memory triggers me and I become very emotional. This last year has sucked. 3 losses including David, a cp in October, a surprise bfp the following cycle in November just to lose that baby at 7w in Dec and while waiting for af to appear this month, somehow the one time we randomly drunkenly dtd in the past 6 weeks (dh is still traumatized) and I am miraculously pg again. 
My journey has been very long. Dh and I have been together for 11 years and have one beautiful six yo DD and a history of many other cp’s Throughout the years.
With my 7w mc in December my hcg was rising normally days 14 (125) and 16 dpo (298), then at 5 weeks they were still within normal (but I already had a bad feeling bc they were low for me ~1400) then at 6 +5 weeks it had not even doubled and it had been 9 days (2248). I knew it was over. A few days later I passed the baby and it looked like it probably stopped developing at 5 weeks honestly it was so tiny in its little sac. With this pregnancy I had one beta at 15dpo (205) and my gyno thought it may be my hcg still going down from my mc and that’s why my period was late so he ordered one more for one week later (5+1) and 2892!!!! This is much more like my normal doubling times so that was a relief bc when I was getting stuck to get blood the second time I felt a huge gush and when I ran to he bathroom it was pink watery cm so in my head I felt stupid for going and getting stuck three times since it was already over. But haven’t had any sign of pink since and that number was great. My doubling time averaged 1day 19.5hours! I have not told dh and don’t know what to do. He was so destroyed by last years events he said he wanted to get a vasectomy, which would break me. So I’m waiting for my gyno to call me back with the results and see what he wants to do. 
I also had a great idea to wait until 12 weeks for my ultrasound. Go in to my ob as a follow up bc I still didn’t have my af and come back with a surprise for his birthday (which would be he next day March 11). I won’t feel safe until that 12 week ultrasound shows a healthy baby. Our sons 12 week showed a major fatal diagnosis so we knew with him for a long time that he wasn’t going to make it. So many specialists appts and ultrasound, each getting worse than the last. It was terrible. Just support and prayers very appreciated ladies! Good luck to those in this thread and I hope your hearts are healing.


----------



## blueblue

Mindy, welcome, I'm so sorry for the loss of your David. 

I hope everything goes well with your pregnancy, the HCG looks good. I bled with first rainbow and it worked out, never knew why, I hope it works out for you x


----------



## mindyb85

blueblue said:


> Mindy, welcome, I'm so sorry for the loss of your David.
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your pregnancy, the HCG looks good. I bled with first rainbow and it worked out, never knew why, I hope it works out for you x

Thank you blue!

So got another beta. Dh insisted. After I threw up breakfast this morning he said you have to take a pregnancy test. I told him my gyn was testing my levels down to zero. He said well what was the result on Tuesday. So while I called the drs office he dipped my test I bought and we got the results. 5+1 2892! We are in shock.
My ob office got me in later that day and did the missed menses and ordered a ton of labs including my beta. Here are my numbers below.

15 dpo: 205
22 dpo: 2892
24 dpo: 4976

Thoughts? The last one didn’t quite double in 48 hours it did rise about 67% so I think that is definitely in normal range where it wants to see at least 60% within 2-3 days. 
Have my dating ultrasound and ob interview set for the 11th first thing in the morning. Seems like ages away but if I have no bleeding I’ll take that over bleeding and HAVING to go in early. 

Here is my sneak peak they did with abdominal just to make it wasn’t in the tubes. Looks like 5 and a half weeks exactly what I was estimating.


----------



## blueblue

I'm glad the numbers are going up and the scan looks on track. Good luck for your scan on the 11th! x


----------



## mindyb85

Got my 4th levels taken!

15 dpo: 205
22 dpo: 2892
24 dpo: 4976
26 dpo: 8791!!!!

Also 6 weeks today on the dot. (Or pretty close)

I have an early ultrasound set for this Thursday at the hospital and then a more detailed dating scan at 8+1 on Feb 11!

Been very tired, like crazy tired. Nausea coming in waves, and this morning my emotions are going a little crazy. I was watching a couples YouTube channel and saw they tried for 6 years, had a mc, then went on to have a healthy girl. I just started bawling my eyes out thinking about baby boy and the fear of something happening again mixed with the real hope that we could bring this one home.


----------



## blueblue

Glad the numbers are rising lots, good luck with your scan! x


----------



## mindyb85

Got an early scan done yesterday! 
We have a BABY!
Measuring 6+1 and HB 117! So my dates were off by 2 days. 
Small SCH seen next to sac but dr did not seem concerned. Still nervous tho. Just trying to relax. Next scan is Feb 11. I’ll be right at 8 weeks.


----------



## blueblue

That's great! Good luck with your 8 week scan x


----------



## mindyb85

blueblue said:


> That's great! Good luck with your 8 week scan x

Thank you. One week from today!
Today we are 7 weeks on the dot (according to last scan) and no bleeding today . This is the exact day I lost my last one on dec 10th last year. So today is a milestone for me. The next milestone will be my 8 week and ultimately my 12 week. That’s when we found the fatal diagnosis with my son last January


----------



## blueblue

Congratulations on 7 weeks! Good luck for the next scan x


----------



## mindyb85

blueblue said:


> Congratulations on 7 weeks! Good luck for the next scan x

Thank you! 
Less than 6 days left


----------



## blueblue

I hope time flies for you x


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi there...... would I be ok to join. I’ve had 7 losses altogether 3 in a row before my son Leo then another 3 in a row I didn’t think it would happen twice. Things had been going great but now I’m concerned that my cervical length is slightly on the shorter side. Why is it in my nature to worry about every single thing :wacko:


----------



## blueblue

Mindy, good luck with your scan!

Wantingagirl, welcome, hope everything goes well in this pregnancy. It's hard not to worry in our situations, after previous losses.

Can you ask your doctor to check the cervical length?


----------



## mindyb85

blueblue said:


> Mindy, good luck with your scan!
> 
> Wantingagirl, welcome, hope everything goes well in this pregnancy. It's hard not to worry in our situations, after previous losses.
> 
> Can you ask your doctor to check the cervical length?

Thank you!
Saw 1 Healthy baby today! Measuring 1.9 cm (8weeks 3 days) 
HR 174 bpm
Due date 9-19-2020
CANT believe it!


----------



## mindyb85

blueblue said:


> Mindy, good luck with your scan!
> 
> Wantingagirl, welcome, hope everything goes well in this pregnancy. It's hard not to worry in our situations, after previous losses.
> 
> Can you ask your doctor to check the cervical length?

Thank you!
Saw 1 Healthy baby today! Measuring 1.9 cm (8weeks 3 days) 
HR 174 bpm
Due date 9-19-2020
Absolutely in shock


----------



## blueblue

That's great Mindy, congratulations on your scan and eight weeks! x


----------



## blueblue

I hope everyone is ok, I haven't checked in on the forums for ages! My littlest rainbow is two this year.


----------



## rockstarlove9

heart tree said:


> Hi all. I thought we needed a place for women who are PAL after recurrent losses (PARL). I'm pregnant for my 5th time after 4 losses and am hopeful this one will stick. I just saw a heartbeat today, so am feeling cautiously optimistic enough to start a thread in here. Usually I just hide out in the Recurrent Miscarriage Thread. Please join us if you've had 2 or more recurrent losses. (Technically recurrent means 3 or more, but after a lot of debate on the RMC thread, most of us agree 2 is enough to join the club.) Let's turn these losses into our forever babies!
> 
> ** If you want to be added to the front page, please PM me. People are added after a hb is detected.
> 
> *** Once you graduate from this thread, please join us on the MARL thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...after-recurrent-losses-marl-come-join-us.html
> 
> 
> *Teams*
> 
> Abi 2012 - :blue: - Noah born December 18, 2012 :baby:
> AmbiguousHope - :blue: - Calvin Robert born August 14, 2013 :baby:
> Bumpyplease - :blue: - Alfie born September 7, 2012 :baby:
> Cazi77 - :pink: - Freya born October 3, 2012 :baby:
> Cgav1424 - :pink: - Annabel Claudine born May 1, 2013 :baby:
> Croydongirl - :blue: - Levi Rhys born August 11, 2012 :baby:
> dancareoi - :pink: - Caitlin Erin born September 3, 2013 :baby:
> Daviess3 - :pink: - Lexi Jayne born August 6, 2012 :baby:
> Debzie - :pink: - Isla Jessica born February 8, 2013 :baby:
> dextersmum - :pink: - Lexi Beth born May 3, 2013 :baby:
> duckytwins - :blue: - Christian Jacob born December 11, 2012 :baby:
> emz1987 - :pink:
> Embo78 - :blue: - Maximilian Peter Ellis born August 13, 2012 :baby:
> Filipenko32 - :pink: - Lexi Jasmine born January 8, 2013 :baby:
> Fitzy79 - :pink: - Ellie Ann born February 21, 2013 :baby:
> FloridaGirl21 - :blue: & :blue: - Colton & Landon born August 20, 2012 :baby: :baby:
> Giggles1070 - :blue: & :pink: - Joshuel & Isabel born March 13, 2013 :baby: :baby:
> Heart tree - :pink: - Delilah Vida born June 24, 2012 :baby:
> Hollybush75 - :pink: - Rebecca Grace born March 19, 2013 :baby:
> Hopeful23456 - :pink: & :blue: - Ava & Dylan born June 19, 2012 :baby: :baby:
> Jenny25 - :blue: - Kieran John born August 24, 2012 :baby:
> jessytlc - :yellow:
> Justkeeptryin - :pink: - Emelia born November 10, 2012 :baby:
> justwaiting - :blue: - Owen Thomas born July 28, 2012 :baby:
> KatM - :blue: - Grey born December 11, 2012 :baby:
> LeeC - :blue: - Morgan Mark-John born April 29, 2013 :baby:
> lexi374 - :pink:
> LilSluz - :pink: - Maia Deborah born July 26, 2013 :baby:
> Madrid98 - :pink: - Zeynab Maria born February 16, 2013 :baby:
> Melfy77 - :pink: - Zoe born January 28, 2013 :baby:
> MightyMom - :blue: - Colton Jacob born May 6, 2013 :baby:
> MissMaternal - :blue: - Oliver Charlie born August 10, 2013 :baby:
> mommaandbaby - :blue: - Dalton Alexander born July 23, 2013 :baby:
> Mom2mmcjg - :pink: - Gloriana born October 31, 2012 :baby:
> Mon_n_jon - :pink: - Alyssa Rose born May 12, 2012 :baby:
> Mrskg - :pink: - Kody born February 18, 2013 :baby:
> Mrs Miggins - :blue: - Louis born January 3, 2012 :baby:
> nats77 - :yellow:
> Neversaynever - :blue: - Louis born August 9, 2012 :baby:
> Padbrat - :blue: - Leo born April 19, 2013 :baby:
> petitpas - :blue: - Julian born May 24, 2012 :baby:
> Pink80 - :blue: - Zachary born December 4, 2012 :baby:
> Puppycat - :blue: - Samuel Gethin born August 9, 2012 :baby:
> Raptasaur - :blue: - Lucas Benedict born June 3, 2013 :baby:
> Sara1 - :pink: - Eva born November 13, 2012 :baby:
> Scarolinarn04 - :pink: - Kailyn Marie born August 15, 2013 :baby:
> Sparkly - :pink: & :pink: - Amelie Elizabeth Hope & Scarlett Mary Grace born July 15, 2013 :baby: :baby:
> Sticky_wishes - :blue: - Cooper Angus born January 9, 2013 :baby:
> Taurus8484 - :blue: - Jaxon Dylan born May 25, 2013 :baby:
> Tracie87 - :pink: - Isabella Grace born December 19, 2011 :baby:
> ttcLou25 - :blue: - Ethan born March 21, 2012 :baby:
> Tuckie27 - :pink: - Baylyn Rose born November 28, 2012 :baby:
> 3xscharmer - :blue: - Zane :angel: September 10, 2012 @ 17 weeks :cry:
> 3xscharmer - :blue: & :blue: & :blue: - Grimm & Holland & Liam born October 10, 2013 :baby: :baby: :baby:
> Vietmamsie - :pink: - Lucy born April 5, 2014 :baby:
> Wookie130 - :pink: - Hannah Elizabeth born March 12, 2013 :baby:
> Zebra2023 - :pink: - Caitlyn born September 4, 2013 :baby:

Hi I was wondering if I could join this group. Just a little history this is my 6th pregnancy. I have been fortunate to have my rainbow baby with my 5th pregnancy a beautiful headstrong 2 yo DD. I am currently almost 8 weeks... 8 weeks tomorrow... pregnant with what will hopefully be my 3rd live birth and 2nd take home baby.


----------



## dairymomma

Welcome! this thread isn't as active as it once was but many of us who used to be on here quite a bit still pop in on occasion. I had several losses myself so I know well the anxiety that comes with being PARL. I've had 14 first tri losses, 1 second tri loss, and a stillbirth. We now know my miscarriages are either due to genetics but it's not 'officially' confirmed as I've never had genetic testing. We figured it was genetics because of process of elimination. We've checked into nearly everything else and aside from a clotting disorder that I'm treated for regularly now, nothing has shown up as a cause. My stillbirth was honest to goodness shitty bad luck and nothing we could have done would have changed the outcome of that. I also have 4 amazing miracle rainbow kids and they are true miracles because my doctors have said it's nearly impossible for me to have a successful pregnancy. My odds of a successful pregnancy WITH treatment are less than 10%. Without treatment, I will 100% miscarry by 10 weeks. It's unlikely I'll have another baby but given that we can't use traditional forms of birth control due to health issues and surgery isn't an option for DH and I can't have surgery for at least another year, we'll just have to see what happens.

Long story short there and I hope I didn't scare you with it. I am not the norm when it comes to infertility. It's not been an easy road and it's not been easy accepting that we likely won't have more babies as we've both felt we'd have more than 4. But if I'd have given up at any point during the 14 years we have spent trying for a family, we wouldn't have the kids we have. And against immense odds, we have children. I believe whole heartedly in miracles because my kids are living breathing reminders that they can happen. I truly hope and believe that this is your sticky rainbow baby.

Congratulations and wishing you a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy!


----------

